# January Jellybeans 2013!...



## Betheney

Attention newbies!! - I do my best to read every single post and update page 1 asap but if 7 days passes and i've missed adding a newbie or an important detail for someone such 'twins' or 'miscarriage' just send me a PM and ill edit post 1 as soon as i can.

Enjoy the banners i make them in my free time and anyone who is apart of the group is welcome to use them, i don't take requests and if you want something different you're welcome it make it yourself :)

If your scan changes your due date please don't post asking my to change it until you've confirmed with your midwife/doctor or healthcare professional that they indeed wish to change your official due date. Many a times a scan with a due date change of less than a week your doctor/midwife wont bother changing it and it's a pain for me to change it then change it back.



https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/janbabies.png

*~ Banners ~*​
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/banner4.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wbg2.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bnb-1.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/snowbanner.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/JJbean.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbb-1.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbb2.png

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/JanuaryJB.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbp.png
​
Instructions on how to add banners and banner links in spoiler below, note the image at the bottom of the list to assist you in applying your banner to your siggy.


Spoiler
To add this banner which is also a link to this thread when you click on it simply copy and paste the following link but DELETE THE ASTERISKS!! and there is FOUR **** 

Black Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/banner4.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

White Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wbg2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Second White Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bnb-1.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Black and white Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Snow Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/snowbanner.jpg[/IMG*][/URL*]

Jellybean jar Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Jellybean faces Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/JJbean.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Team Blue Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbb-1.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Team Blue Banner 2 - white background
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbb2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Team Blue Banner 3 - white background
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/JanuaryJB.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Team Pink Banner
[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbp.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Here is a photo highlighting where the Asterisks you have to delete are
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/instruc.png

 https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/JELLYBEAN.png

*~ Due Dates ~* 

*Late Decembers* 2
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Jrowenj 27th Dec
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Mrs Miggins 30th Dec

*1st Jan HAPPY NEW YEAR!* 9
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg BabyHopeful2
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg CT1
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Els1022
Google Mum - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg,https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Jogami - TWINS! :baby::baby:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Mellywelly
Milty - Sadly a Chemical :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Nipsnnibbles
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Pixles
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Snowangel187
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Weeplin

*2nd January* 6
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg JJJ05 - A Surrogate!!
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Laummatt (although baby was a bit cheeky at the scan, happily flashing his bits)
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Lauren021406
Mum2joe
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg mummy4boys
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg SoniaMillie01

*3rd January* 6
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Celestine
Crysttal - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Loub127
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpghttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Mbhg1980 - TWINS! :baby::baby:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Sassy_mom
Ssjad
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Stockers697

*4th January* 4
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg AJThomas
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Betheney 
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Brieri1
ReRe1307

*5th January* 11
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg AllieIA
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Babydust04
ChrisK
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Claireb86
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Confused87com
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Duckytwins
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg LittlemissH
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Minniemoocher
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Prayingforbby
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Rockell8788
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Subby16

*6th January* 8
Cbarista
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Greens25
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Indiapops
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Maverick
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpghttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Mrs Gibbo - TWINS! :baby::baby:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Sambatiki
West
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Zoeelouisee

*7th January* 10
Gentlemama
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg gingermango
Jellybean83 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Kitch
Miracle2012 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg MrsC2B
NewMommy2013
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg ReadynWaiting
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Sharkey
Sublimejen
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Tinytears
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Trissy

*8th January* 4
05mummy07 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg babygirl89
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Lilahbear
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Lillian33 
LoveMyKiddes

*9th January* 14
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg ARuppe716
Blackmassi
Cj28
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg DeedeeBeester
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Elle1981
Jellylou
KylieDee
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Laura617
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg MissyMojo
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Mrs S-M
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Naya69
Pachamama
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Poppy84
Ttcbabynumbr3

*10th January* 8
4MonkeysMama - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Amp1117
Babybluestace
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg xBlueberryx
Dan-O - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
Godpromised25
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg JCh
PrimeraKitty
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Townes_2013
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Span

*11th January* 7
Alannadee - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel: MMC at 10w measuring 6.5w
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg ChattyB - TWINS! :baby::baby:
- 1 TWIN Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg EmyDra
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg KatieB
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg La Mere
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Mrs Mel
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Rachelh4207
Tlustica

*12th January* 9
Cailidgh
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Fingersxxd
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg FitzBaby
Garfie - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Hazel28
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg LeeLouClare
Mamidoll
MissFortune
Misspeaches
OoOo - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
11w US revealed baby no longer had a heart beat
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg PepsiChic

*13th January* 4
Baby3ondaway
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg CKC1982
Mum2EmAndStep
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Sideways 8
Tasha - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:

*14th January* 7
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Calista20
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Darkstar
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Hunni12
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Ittybittycoy
KrissyG
Mummy.R
SandyParks

*15th January* 4
Angel_face
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Brownie929
MrsC1003 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Mrspeanut
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg New2Bumps

*16th January* 3
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg DittyByrd
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg MissMummy2Be
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg River12

*17th January* 1
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Filipenko32
Krystal27 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
MamaOfOne - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:

*18th January* 4
BabyHappy1
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Lilbit609
MrsWaddlesan
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Nikkilewis14
Summerhope - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:

*19th January* 7
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg CharlieO
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Dee11
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Jellybeans
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg LadyBug183
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg MrsHopeful
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Snow Owl
Workin4alivin

*20th January* 4
Angels330
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Kaiecee
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Lady_Venom
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Leinzlove

*21st January* 6
Cdncouple09
Mandmandp
Ourlittlehill
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Seb8
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpghttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg ShelbyLC
Shellsy0424

*22nd January* 3
Kitten-B
Precious84 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg TMT2012plus1

*23rd January* 0
Tezzy - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:

*24th January* 4
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Cetarari 
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg LynseyPynsey 
Koukla - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Nov_mum
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Samaraj

*25th January* 2
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Eviestar
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Saphira
Mummy to be - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel: 
9w US revealed baby became an angel at 6+3

*26th January* 2
20something
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Oorweeistyin

*27th January* 6
EMTAmanda - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
Jpl66
Miss_f
MsJMouse
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg NellandZack
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Warby

*28th January* 7
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg BlossomJ
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpgKettle28
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpghttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Lisa84 - TWINS! :baby::baby:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Little J
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg LuckyFlutter
Lucy_x
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Luvnmybumpx4
Nicky n baby2 - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:

*29th January* 2
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/yj.jpg Mamadonna - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg Mammaspath
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Untitled-5.jpg Mommyof2peas

*30th January* 0
LornaMJ - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:

*31st January*1
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/pj.jpg OliviaRae

*Early February* 1
2013Mumma 6th February

​
https://versioned.nameberry.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/nyearsbaby2.bmphttps://windupmyskirt.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/baby-new-year-web-prv.jpg


----------



## sharan

Wow...a New Year baby! My first one was due on 2nd Jan but he decided he was way too cosy and had to be 'forced' out on the 13th Jan.

Congrats on your :bfp: and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## gentlemama

Just got my bfp this morning, also 10 dpo. January 7 due date. This is a suprise pregnancy for me, so still feeling shocked. a good kind of shock


----------



## GuardianAngel

Wow January babies already! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

FF tells me I'm due 1/1/2013


----------



## Laummatt

Me me me!! Just got a positive too. Due 2nd which is the same due date as my first talk about bad timing&#55357;&#56836;
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Yaaaaaaay!!!! Pregnancy friends!!!! How is everyone feeling???? I have tiny bits of nausea here and there but I'm always nauseous so no surprises there.

Gentlemama! How did you know to test when you are only 10dpo and you weren't TTC, were your symptoms that strong??

Laummatt I cant believe we're due so close together!!! I think I used to see you on Jens journal alot???

Love love love


----------



## Milty

I have this stitch in my side almost like someone is pinching me
Anyway it won't go away so it's on my mind...

I'm still not sure I really believe I'm PG ...

Do you guys keep expecting to get cramps and start?


----------



## destynibaby

2013 babies already.
thats wonderful!
congratulations!
h&h 9 months.


----------



## gentlemama

Betheney We've been doing nfp, but had a weekend getaway planned right around ovulation this past cycle. We weren't as carefully as we should have been, so I knew there was a chance I could be pregnant.


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> FF tells me I'm due 1/1/2013

Milty- that is awesome!!! Did you go on time with your DS? You could easily have a Christmas baby as well


----------



## Milty

Actually I didn't carry full term ...

I went into labor 6 weeks early but they were able to hold me off until I was 4.5 weeks early


----------



## Milty

I think I will be lucky if I don't have a Thanksgiving baby


----------



## Betheney

Milty said:


> I have this stitch in my side almost like someone is pinching me
> Anyway it won't go away so it's on my mind...
> 
> I'm still not sure I really believe I'm PG ...
> 
> Do you guys keep expecting to get cramps and start?

That seems like a weird symptom. lol

I've just mostly been really crampy, i don't feel like AF is going to start tho because i remember the first weeks being really crampy the first time around. I do however feel a little uneasy that i'm not past 14dpo yet, i think i'd feel a little better once i was past that. 

Is anyone else concerned about having a baby so close to Christmas? I worry about having a birthday so close to Christmas. I really considered not TTC this month but then thought that we'd had no luck so far so it's not like we'd get a BFP anyway. lol


----------



## Milty

Like you I didn't want to give up a month of trying

My sisters birthday was 12/20 and we found ways to make it special it just takes a little more effort


----------



## Betheney

Milty said:


> Like you I didn't want to give up a month of trying
> 
> My sisters birthday was 12/20 and we found ways to make it special it just takes a little more effort

I hear some people say it's awful but then again i hear some people say it's really not that bad, maybe it's just how you let it annoy you.....


----------



## Milty

I agree I think it has a lot to due with attitude


----------



## Betheney

Milty said:


> I agree I think it has a lot to due with attitude

that makes me feel alot better about it :) 

Thanks Milty.


----------



## Laummatt

Yes, we've been on a couple of threads together. So exciting!! Saying that Sunday I was gripped by 'Ohh god what have I done?!' but luckily that has passed now and I'm back to thrilled. 3 kiddies is perfectly manageable right, the eldest starts school in sept so that will be only 2 through most of the day...... I just hope baby doesn't arrive on 3rd as its ds1's b'day. 
Nausea already? Ohh dear, least it's a great sign that all is well. We hate it but panic if it doesn't arrive, we're you bad with Eva? I'm ill but with asthma as usual so on prednisolone and antibiotics, it's pretty much how I was in first tri with the other two. Weve come to centre parcs with my family this week so have told my parents that a new grandchild is on the way already. My mum is very observant and would guess anyway, and sure enough she said I wondered why you're so ill, just like the first two times... 
There's quite a few of us already. Congrats everyone!!!!!! let's hope these 2013 bfps keep coming!

Lau x


----------



## Betheney

i felt nauseous the entire first trimester with Eva and it virtually lasted all day, i was really good at not puking and was able to keep a grip so it wouldn't happen because i hated throwing up. From memory i was slightly nauseous when AF was due and around implantation time but then never felt nauseous again until i was spot on 6 weeks!

At the moment it's just tiny little bits here and there which i probably wouldn't think twice about if i didn't already have a BFP, I was feeling REALLY nauseous on the night of dpo and i'm sure i had implantation that morning and i also was incredibly bloated which may have been annoying my tummy. 

But i'm already an incredibly nauseous person, i usually get nauseous a day or two before AF arrives and it lasts about 3 days, i also get nauseous around ovulation. I get nauseous when i don't eat. I'm just always nauseous. I think it's because i breastfeed which i have heard does make nausea worse, so i have no doubt my morning sickness will be more worse than last time because i'm still breastfeeding.

i know what you mean by "oh god what have i done", i really wanted this baby and it's been like 10 cycles to get this BFP but the moment i saw it, i was like "Oh shit!!!!" and for the first time was actually TERRIFIED!! i had this "there's no going back now! are you sure this is what you wanted?!?!?!" hahahahahahaha but that too has passed pretty quickly.


----------



## 1ouise

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE FIRST 2013 MUMS-TO-BE!!!

If I go over by a week, I'll join you...but I think it's unlikely given my first was a c-section.

Hahaha Bethany, you're worried about a Christmas baby? Mine's due on Christmas Eve! You might go late and have a mid-Jan birthday. That's not so bad (says somone who knows because she is one!)

Milte, I have been experiencing mild cramps from around 4 weeks.They're a bit stronger now but I believe they're to do with uterus making room for baby. However, if your pain gets unbearably painful on one side, you will need to go to the docs because it could be ectopic. But that's really, really rare and isn't something you should worry about - just be aware of it.

:dust:


----------



## gentlemama

I doubt my baby will be born close to Christmas, last time I went two weeks overdue. Actually my proper due date would be the 4th by ovulation. Last time if I had gone by my proper ovulation based due date,I would have been over 42 weeks.

It does make me sad that I won't get to visit my family this year for Christmas. No travels at 38 weeks :(


----------



## Laummatt

Listen to us all worrying about birth dates. I'm particularly useless as have an early Dec, early Jan and one on the way at new year. Expensive time of year for us!! Weirdly I think it has something to do with starting my hay fever medicine, I've heard benedryl can help some ppl gets preggers wonder if that's why I will (hopefully) have 3 within a month if each other?? 
I suffer like you Betheney, feel really sick but mostly manage to keep it in check, I did find ds2 pregnancy a lot harder mostly cos I was do tired, hope it's not so bad for you (and me third time round). You did really well to still be bf and still get preggo, my periods don't come back till I COMPLETELY stop, I mean even a daily 5 min feed and they still don't start, as soon as I stop entirely 2 weeks later af arrives.


----------



## jogami

MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Loljust got my bfp today and due date is 1/1/2013
:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

congrats jogami!!! the 4th is my LMP due date.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

I got my :bfp: at 9dpo yesterday. Although Im not entirely convinced that my OV is 100% as thats quite early. 

I really cant believe this has happened.... TTC for nearly 4 years, had ICSI in January that ended in MC 13th March and now this rainbow.... I honestly cannot believe my luck. 

So by LMP Im actually 6 wks + 1 :haha: I dont think so! 

Wishing everyone all the very best with their pregnancies xxxx 

Tbh I dont care when my baby is born as long its healthy xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. Congratulations!

I also found out at 10dpo that I am pregnant! This is our first, I am very excited, a little shocked and terrified all at the same time. People assure me that this is normal.

We've been trying for about 8 months and this month was the first month where we had 'stopped trying' so guess that's helped! My calculations make me due January 4 2013

Happy and healthy 9 months ladies x


----------



## jogami

Yay I pray for a VERY H&H 9 months for us all :flower:

Anyone experiencing symptoms yet? I had cramps in the beginning but nothing since and I'm freaking out! With DS my bbs were aching before I even got my :bfp:!

A bit of backache but thats it! 

What were your beta numbers??? (if you tested). Mine was 1776 at 16dpo which is considered high. If I have such high numbers shouldnt I have more symptoms???

:haha: you'd swear this was my first pregnancy :blush:


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

Sorry for sneaking over from third tri but wow! January 2013 babies already! Congrats :D

I wish you all a healthy, happy pregnancy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jogami - congratulations. 

Not many symptoms for me, I've had cramping on / off and also back ache, plus head ache.
Other than that I just feel like AF is going to show. X


----------



## Betheney

just cramping for me, i've also had what i would explain feels like round ligament pain, i know that's not what it is, but that's EXACTLY what i feel like, if i sneeze or cough those muscles hurt so much! same as if i don't move all night in bed and then stretch... those muscles just cramp like crazy and i have to quickly bend forward to stop them from cramping.


----------



## jogami

Soniamillie01 said:


> Jogami - congratulations.
> 
> Not many symptoms for me, I've had cramping on / off and also back ache, plus head ache.
> Other than that I just feel like AF is going to show. X

Congrats to you too Sonia :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

i've had brown spotting today.... 12 dpo.... so i'm feeling really uneasy right now :(


----------



## jogami

Betheney said:


> just cramping for me, i've also had what i would explain feels like round ligament pain, i know that's not what it is, but that's EXACTLY what i feel like, if i sneeze or cough those muscles hurt so much! same as if i don't move all night in bed and then stretch... those muscles just cramp like crazy and i have to quickly bend forward to stop them from cramping.

I have that too!!! I just got off the loo and stood up too quickly and i had a sharp ouchy pain in my bottom right side. 

Anyone having sore boobs, nipples yet?


----------



## jogami

Betheney I had brown spotting cd27 and cd28 then ewcm on day 30 thats what made me test - sounds ok to me hun :thumbup: 

Bubs is just nestling in deeper!

Also brown blood is old blood, if its alot and bright red youd have something to be concerned over but brown is A-OK! X


----------



## mum2joe

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 9dpo yesterday. Although Im not entirely convinced that my OV is 100% as thats quite early.
> 
> I really cant believe this has happened.... TTC for nearly 4 years, had ICSI in January that ended in MC 13th March and now this rainbow.... I honestly cannot believe my luck.
> 
> So by LMP Im actually 6 wks + 1 :haha: I dont think so!
> 
> Wishing everyone all the very best with their pregnancies xxxx
> 
> Tbh I dont care when my baby is born as long its healthy xxx

Fancy seeing you here :hugs:

Hello ladies, we got our BFP on Sunday, feeling v happy & terrified all at the same time!!
Due date is jan 2nd, but I was 2 weeks over with my son (although that was 15 years ago, eeeek!)
I have had tons of symptoms, sooooo tired :sleep:, nips are on FIRE!!, crampy stretchy, killer headaches & waves of nausea & craving lettuce :rofl: which I normally loathe with a passion!!
Here's to us all having a v happy & healthy 9 months together :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

jogami said:


> Betheney I had brown spotting cd27 and cd28 then ewcm on day 30 thats what made me test - sounds ok to me hun :thumbup:
> 
> Bubs is just nestling in deeper!
> 
> Also brown blood is old blood, if its alot and bright red youd have something to be concerned over but brown is A-OK! X

That makes me feel better thank you... I know brown blood is old blood but i usually get it before AF starts and i dunno.... i didn't have it with my first so i am just.... freaking out. I mean i did have spotting with my first but that was at 7 weeks so it was a different ball game all together. I guess i'm just terrified of a chemical.


----------



## confused87com

I got my bfp a few days ago, this wasnt here! I think i am due around the 4/5th? not entirely sure, going by my oldcycle length it shud be the 5th, but theyve been all over the place as im bfeeding still. YAY i told my friends i wanted a 2013 baby....maybe pushing it hey!

my boobs are so sore, its making breastfeeding hard, i wanted to scream when he latched on last night! :)


----------



## Betheney

confused87com said:


> I got my bfp a few days ago, this wasnt here! I think i am due around the 4/5th? not entirely sure, going by my oldcycle length it shud be the 5th, but theyve been all over the place as im bfeeding still. YAY i told my friends i wanted a 2013 baby....maybe pushing it hey!
> 
> my boobs are so sore, its making breastfeeding hard, i wanted to scream when he latched on last night! :)

oh rly?!?!

I'm BF and my booby pain still hasn't set in yet.... i swear it was like my first preggo symptom last time.


----------



## Sambatiki

M2J - YAYYYYY FABULOUS to see you here too xx


----------



## celticmum

Wow January 2013 babies already! Congratulations ladies! x


----------



## gentlemama

yay and congrats to the new BFPs

Betheney, praying your bleeding lets up. I know its so nerve wrecking when you're not past 14 dpo yet. but like others said, it's hopefully old implant blood


----------



## stockers697

Ash congratulations everyone!

I got BFP on saturday, due date is 3rd jan - my first every one! We re over the moon but I have to say I'm struggling with constantly being terrified that something is going to go wrong! I've been having terrible cramps which worried me - feel like AF is going to arrive - no one told me bout that one! Now today because I feel a bit better I'm worried that's a bad sign too! Its so precious but i also know how much Can go wrong and this is something that i have wanted for a long long time! It's going to be a long 8 weeks!

I too thought oh no a early january birthday but at long as we get a healthy baby that's all that counts
X


----------



## Betheney

it was just a bit of brown spotting and so far none more of anything. Phew!

stockers my first BFP i remember all my cramping feeling like AF cramps, some women say they feel "different" mine didn't, Identical to AF. Further along when your uterus is stretching they feel exactly like bad period pains, that's the worst, you're either convinced your miscarrying or just plain miserable you have period pain 24/7 or at least i was.


----------



## crysttal

Hi Ladies, Got my BFP today at 12dpo and I'm due 3rd of jan. Praying this is my rainbow baby after 2 losses.
Stockers697;Yaay for due date buddies!!!


----------



## crysttal

Betheny glad to know you're fine. Sending lots of sticky dust your way.


----------



## bounceyboo

congrats ladies on the new years babies already! :) hope you all have a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mamabean4ever

Wow jan 2013 babies already :) Congrats girl :) *My daughter's name is Evarose *


----------



## jogami

Glad you're feeling better Betheney :D

How is everyone else doing? I had my first bout of nausea this morning - almost gagged brushing my teeth :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Johami, I am ok thanks, not really having many symptoms. My nipples aren't as tender as they were, more frequent urination, had a banging head ache yesterday and some cramping, which has continued today but other than that pretty normal.

I went swimming this morning, I am quite over weight but am relatively fit. Swimming was ok but was a little apprehensive. Hoping all is still ok. 

I also have my first midwife appointment for next Tuesday - wow, guess it will feel very real then!

Sorry to hear about your nausea - hope it passes quick x


----------



## Betheney

jogami said:


> Glad you're feeling better Betheney :D
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I had my first bout of nausea this morning - almost gagged brushing my teeth :haha:

oh no!!!! this totally reminded me that my gag reflex is teribble during pregnancy!!! NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gentlemama

woke up this morning with sore boobs, first preganncy symptom :)
I wonder if it will be difficult to keep breastfeeding


----------



## Betheney

One of my first symptoms first time around, but I also used to have it as an AF symptom and since breastfeeding I no longer do.

But sore BB are still yet to set in.


----------



## Betheney

check out the first post girls it's all pretty like.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Betheney!

My EDD is 6th Jan 2013 but Im not 100% as my cycles are pretty messed up after the ICSI and the MC. Hopefully I'll be getting an early scan so will let you know for sure xxx 

Hope everyone else is doing well and not panicing too much! xxx


----------



## CT1

I'm also due 2nd Jan according to due date calculators! 1st baby for me so excited! :) 

Claire x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Claire! We're due Jan 4 and also our first, so we're very close together, have you had many symptoms yet? X


----------



## CT1

Have felt quite nauseas for the last 2 days and I bit crampy but that's all, how about you? x


----------



## gentlemama

Thanks for updating this thread, and that's cool about the seasons. One think I dread about this baby is having to be trapped inside for months in the winter until the weather gets nice. Will be nice for you to have a summer baby and be able to get out


----------



## Soniamillie01

Claire - I've not really had many symptoms other than cramping, both left and right sides. Also really decreased appetite which I know isn't good so trying to eat little and often. Hope the nausea doesn't turn into actually sickness for you x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

I GOT MY SCAN DATE!!!! Next saturday!! cant believe it xxx


----------



## JJJ05

I'm a first-time traditional surrogate and due Jan 2nd! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Oh Samba!!!! I cant wait to hear how it goes!

JJJ - such a magical selfless thing you are doing, what is a traditional surrogate vs a non-traditional surrogate?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Hi ladies. I got my BFP on 9 dpo for my first baby being due January 1!! :happydance:

How did you tell your husband/partner? We're planning to tell our immediate family on Monday. 

To tell DH, when he came home from work I had both dogs wear a piece of paper on their collars. It said "Mommy's going to be busy January 1. Love dogs and baby". And I made him his favorite waffles. To tell the immediate family, we are all going out for dinner to celebrate DH's birthday. I'm going to hand him his b-day card and he'll open it up for all to see "I am going to be a daddy". :happydance: We're only telling immediate family at this point. They are our support system.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Hi Ladies!

Can I join? Congrats to you all. :flower:

Got my BFP this past Tuesday. :happydance: FF says DD is Jan. 2 or 3 (since I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated).

My only symptom at 4.5 weeks is feeling lightheaded and even dizzy if my blood sugar gets too low. Oh yeah, and major bloating....I have my 6 wk appt on May 10th.

Go New Year's Babies! :baby:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Babyhopeful2 and Mbhg1980 - Whoo hooo!
DH was there when I tested so he knew pretty much straight away. We have told our close friends and family, as in parents / close friends etc.

I called my mum and said 'what are you doing on jan 4th?' I got the 'god knows, I don't even know what I'm doing this weekend' I said 'well you better keep it free . . . Nanny!' and she went crazy - she was in the middle of Tesco's and has to pass the phone to the checkout girl who said she'll call you back. She is very excited x


----------



## Betheney

Welcome new mummas!!!

hahahaha what a great reaction from the Nanna to be!

I made a little thread about how i told my hubby https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...my-husband-im-preggo-edited-his-reaction.html


----------



## JJJ05

Betheney said:


> JJJ - such a magical selfless thing you are doing, what is a traditional surrogate vs a non-traditional surrogate?

Traditional is using my egg and the intended parent's sperm.

Gestational surrogacy is using the intended parent's sperm and egg, which is implanted back into the surrogate or their egg and donor sperm or donor egg and the intended father's sperm.


----------



## gentlemama

congratulations to the new bfps!

This time I told DH with the big sister shirt on DD. Last time I was pregnant, I found out on fathers day and left on fathers day card on his bed.

Love to hear these stories


----------



## Betheney

JJJ05 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> JJJ - such a magical selfless thing you are doing, what is a traditional surrogate vs a non-traditional surrogate?
> 
> Traditional is using my egg and the intended parent's sperm.
> 
> Gestational surrogacy is using the intended parent's sperm and egg, which is implanted back into the surrogate or their egg and donor sperm or donor egg and the intended father's sperm.Click to expand...

oh wow so not only are you being a surrogate but you are also donating your egg!!! good for you. I looked into kickstarting egg donation myself not long ago but discovered you can't do it when you're breastfeeding.

So i'm sorry to be frank but if gestational is the donor egg and intended fathers sperm and if that's technically what you did but you classified it as traditional does that mean you had sex with the intended father? that sure would save alot of the IVF costs. I'm so interested in surrogacy!!


----------



## JJJ05

Betheney said:


> JJJ05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> JJJ - such a magical selfless thing you are doing, what is a traditional surrogate vs a non-traditional surrogate?
> 
> Traditional is using my egg and the intended parent's sperm.
> 
> Gestational surrogacy is using the intended parent's sperm and egg, which is implanted back into the surrogate or their egg and donor sperm or donor egg and the intended father's sperm.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow so not only are you being a surrogate but you are also donating your egg!!! good for you. I looked into kickstarting egg donation myself not long ago but discovered you can't do it when you're breastfeeding.
> 
> So i'm sorry to be frank but if gestational is the donor egg and intended fathers sperm and if that's technically what you did but you classified it as traditional does that mean you had sex with the intended father? that sure would save alot of the IVF costs. I'm so interested in surrogacy!!Click to expand...

No! We did AI (artifical insemination) which is where my intended parents (who are both male btw) provided a sample and I inseminated myself.

If you have sex, it is not surrogacy.

It gets complicated but I could of been considered a donor of my egg and gone through IVF to mix it outside the womb, with their sperm but that complicates matters and as you say, IVF is very expensive.

Gestational surrogacy with a donor egg is where the intended mother cannot use her own eggs (perhaps she doesn't have any or maybe she has a genetic condition) so uses one from a stranger who donated theirs and that is fertilized outside the womb using the intended father's sperm and then put back into the surrogate's womb.


----------



## Betheney

gentlemama said:


> congratulations to the new bfps!
> 
> This time I told DH with the big sister shirt on DD. Last time I was pregnant, I found out on fathers day and left on fathers day card on his bed.
> 
> Love to hear these stories

We're going to do the shirt for the grandparents

only i just dont' like the look of any of them but i did come across one that said "this little cupcake is going to be a big sister" and had a picture of a cupcake :) i think i'm going to choose that one.


----------



## Rockell8788

Can I join please got my bfp 2 days ago, I have irregular cycles so my ticker is wrong I _think_ I'm due around 5th January, based on conception being about 14th April.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Rockell - welcome and congratulations!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! Can I join? I got my bfp yesterday at about 11dpo and am due Jan 7. First ob appt tues for bloods due to my previous losses. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats, hope the appointment goes well x


----------



## gentlemama

congrats Readynwaiting, looks like we share a due date!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

gentlemama said:


> congrats Readynwaiting, looks like we share a due date!

Have you had any cramps or stretching? Since tues I've felt poopy with cramps and heaviness. I don't get any discomfort with af so I guess this is what people say is similar? Other than that not too much going on. I've had some breast/nipple tenderness but that might just be me prodding at them. Lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've had on / off cramping and a heavy AF about to show feeling today. My nipples have been tender but not so much today other than that feel 'normal' lol x


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I also don't usually get cramps with my AF. So maybe what I describe next is actually cramping, I'm just not sure. My abdomen has been very tight and I've been bloated. I would say if it is cramps they are slight and come every so often. I did have horrible lower back pain today. Being big busted, I'm used to dealing with upper back pain. But lower back pain is difficult to deal with. Anyone have suggestions for easing lower back pain? I tried stretching my legs to help.


----------



## Betheney

welcome new mamas :wave: and congratulations on your BFP!!! tell us a bit about yourself.

My bloating was so monstrous last night i looked about 4 months pregnant :-/


----------



## BabyHopeful2

How do you put a ticker as a signature under your messages?


----------



## Trissy

Hi ladies, may I join you? I just got a bfp today at 12dpo. Due date is January 7th. I've had three miscarriages so I am praying for a sticky bean. 

So excited to be posting here with you all though!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

BabyHopeful2 said:


> How do you put a ticker as a signature under your messages?

Figured it out. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Trissy, congratulations! I hope your little bean is a sticky one and that you have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## Betheney

i became unsubscribed some how... weird.


----------



## gentlemama

I've got lots of cramps, painful ones. Actually don't remmeber my cramps being this painful last time. Going to call my midwives tomorrow and setup my first prenatal, most likely won't be seen until 8 wks.

When is everyones first prenatal appointment?


----------



## Betheney

Monday with my GP


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies! CAN I JOIN???? 

I found out yesterday (FRER) that I am due January 6th! I confirmed today with a digital! So nice to see the word "pregnant"!!!!!

I had a twin mc in November and this is my first pregnancy since!


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!

I got my BFP yesterday at 12DPO, estimated DD is Jan 5th. Mind if I join you as well? :)


I have a 2 year old daughter, so this is #2 for me!


----------



## Greens25

JJJ05 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJJ05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> JJJ - such a magical selfless thing you are doing, what is a traditional surrogate vs a non-traditional surrogate?
> 
> Traditional is using my egg and the intended parent's sperm.
> 
> Gestational surrogacy is using the intended parent's sperm and egg, which is implanted back into the surrogate or their egg and donor sperm or donor egg and the intended father's sperm.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow so not only are you being a surrogate but you are also donating your egg!!! good for you. I looked into kickstarting egg donation myself not long ago but discovered you can't do it when you're breastfeeding.
> 
> So i'm sorry to be frank but if gestational is the donor egg and intended fathers sperm and if that's technically what you did but you classified it as traditional does that mean you had sex with the intended father? that sure would save alot of the IVF costs. I'm so interested in surrogacy!!Click to expand...
> 
> No! We did AI (artifical insemination) which is where my intended parents (who are both male btw) provided a sample and I inseminated myself.
> 
> If you have sex, it is not surrogacy.
> 
> It gets complicated but I could of been considered a donor of my egg and gone through IVF to mix it outside the womb, with their sperm but that complicates matters and as you say, IVF is very expensive.
> 
> Gestational surrogacy with a donor egg is where the intended mother cannot use her own eggs (perhaps she doesn't have any or maybe she has a genetic condition) so uses one from a stranger who donated theirs and that is fertilized outside the womb using the intended father's sperm and then put back into the surrogate's womb.Click to expand...

I just wanted to say that I am in AW of people like you who do such selfless acts for the good of other people!


----------



## Betheney

Welcome babydust and greens!

How are you both feeling??? How did your other half's react???

Got my appt tomorrow with my GP as he is my care during pregnancy. So I'm excited about that and ready to get a dreaded blood test underway.


----------



## Greens25

I am good!
My only symptoms so far are:
-slightly sore boobs (not super bad yet, I remember last time, but about 5-6 weeks I needed to wear a sports bra to bed) so I am waiting for it to get worse :(
- a little dizziness
- one random wave of nausea on Friday....nothing since.

I am going for bloodwork on Monday!


----------



## BabyDust04

Betheney said:


> Welcome babydust and greens!
> 
> How are you both feeling??? How did your other half's react???
> 
> Got my appt tomorrow with my GP as he is my care during pregnancy. So I'm excited about that and ready to get a dreaded blood test underway.

Feeling good so far!! 

I waited till DH got from work. Our 8th wedding anniversary is May 15th, so I ran to the store, got a gift bag, some tissue paper and a digi test. I took the digi and then wrapped that up and gave it to him as an early anniversary gift.

He knew before he even opened it! 

Good Luck at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## Greens25

I woke up yesterday morning to spend the day with my Mom and knew I was taking the test that morning.

I went downstairs and took it! Cried by myself and then went upstairs to tell my hubby!
I bought a VERY CUTE baby giraffe a few months ago (we are doing a zoo themed nursery!) and used him to help me tell my DH. 

I went into the dark bedroom, crawled into bed and crawled the giraffe on him and said "wakkkkke upppppp......" he opened his eyes and saw the giraffe and then I said "you're going to be a Daddy!"

His response "really?!?!?!?!?!" and sat up in bed and gave me a GIANT hug and an "OH MY GOD! YEYYY"


----------



## Betheney

Congratulations on your anniversary! Me and hubby are 8 years in July but married 3 in October


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats ladies! 
I have my first appt tues to have blood drawn due to previous losses and then an u/s Around 6 wks.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi and congrats to all the newbies!

My first appointment on Tuesday with the midwive.
Symptom wise I've not really had any, which I'm not sure whether to be worried about or not? Those I have had have been cramping on / off, sore boobs but now normal, and tired. They are all normal to me! Having said that I've been mega ratty and emotional today - I cried because dh couldn't fix the kitchen cupboard.


----------



## AJThomas

I want to join! I'm due the 4th. Just did a test yesterday after AF was 3 days late.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

gentlemama said:


> I've got lots of cramps, painful ones. Actually don't remmeber my cramps being this painful last time. Going to call my midwives tomorrow and setup my first prenatal, most likely won't be seen until 8 wks.
> 
> When is everyones first prenatal appointment?

My first apt is May 24. Anyone know what will happen at the first apt? Can they use ultrasound to see anything yet? I need to know if DH should go with me or not. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## Greens25

BabyHopeful2 said:


> gentlemama said:
> 
> 
> I've got lots of cramps, painful ones. Actually don't remmeber my cramps being this painful last time. Going to call my midwives tomorrow and setup my first prenatal, most likely won't be seen until 8 wks.
> 
> When is everyones first prenatal appointment?
> 
> My first apt is May 24. Anyone know what will happen at the first apt? Can they use ultrasound to see anything yet? I need to know if DH should go with me or not. So excited! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Babyhopeful2!
I had a mc in November but was 11 weeks when I lost the twins. So I have experience with a fist dr's appt.

It is different, depending on where you live. Mine was like this:
- appt was with my family doctor, she asked a bunch of questions (was it planned? how are you feeling? symptoms? etc). Dates....gave me my official due date (which I already knew). Then she weighed me and also did a pelvic/breast exam. She gave me the requisition for an ultrasound and I went a few days later. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Greens25 said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gentlemama said:
> 
> 
> I've got lots of cramps, painful ones. Actually don't remmeber my cramps being this painful last time. Going to call my midwives tomorrow and setup my first prenatal, most likely won't be seen until 8 wks.
> 
> When is everyones first prenatal appointment?
> 
> My first apt is May 24. Anyone know what will happen at the first apt? Can they use ultrasound to see anything yet? I need to know if DH should go with me or not. So excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Babyhopeful2!
> I had a mc in November but was 11 weeks when I lost the twins. So I have experience with a fist dr's appt.
> 
> It is different, depending on where you live. Mine was like this:
> - appt was with my family doctor, she asked a bunch of questions (was it planned? how are you feeling? symptoms? etc). Dates....gave me my official due date (which I already knew). Then she weighed me and also did a pelvic/breast exam. She gave me the requisition for an ultrasound and I went a few days later.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!Click to expand...

Thank you. Once I had my positive test I called my family dr. to get a referral /recommendation for an OBGYN. I hope she does an ultrasound. Were you able to see anything on the ultrasound, at the very least do you get to see a heartbeat? If so, my DH should join me!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

By 8 wks you should be able to see the heartbeat.


----------



## Greens25

at my 8 week ultrasound I saw the heartbeats! you MIGHT by the 7 week one.... but I would wait until 8 weeks so as to not freak yourself out if you don't see one!


----------



## Soniamillie01

AJThomas - we have the same due date!

Ladies need some advice - I've been having on off shooting pains tonight in my right hand lower tummy, same place really that I've been having the cramping. I don't have pain anywhere else or any bleeding although do feel quite wet downstairs. The pain just comes and goes really, isn't constant and is similar to the cramping but much much stronger. I am a little worried to be honest but assume as not constant pain that it's nothing serious - any thoughts?


----------



## Indiapops

I would love to join you ladies, I got my BFP yesterday,, my due date is January 6th xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats indiapops x


----------



## minniemoocher

I'm getting that too! on my sides today and yesterday all around xx


----------



## minniemoocher

PS CONGRATULATIONS to all 2013 mummy's!! I've just found out too - 5th Jan, very excited and hoping it's healthy for us all xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mooniemoocher - congratulations.

Was the pain like a shooting pain that comes and go? It's not particularly painful but is noticeable, different to cramping though x


----------



## minniemoocher

Soniamillie01 said:


> Mooniemoocher - congratulations.
> 
> Was the pain like a shooting pain that comes and go? It's not particularly painful but is noticeable, different to cramping though x


It's like a throbbing; quite sharp at times and comes and goes. Really hoping it's nothing and I'm being a worrier!xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds like what I am having. Hope it's ok for both of us.
I have my midwife appt tuesday so will ask then if it doesn't get any worse x


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies!!! Congratulations to you all on your BFP's x x

I had my BFP ths morning on my 1st cycle of IVF / ICSI.... Had been poas'ing since Monday,lol Got my 1st faint line on 7dp 3dt ) OTD day will be 2nd May so going off the dates I think I will be due 7th January (subject to change)  I've had twinges & lower right hand back pain on & off for the last week, apparently It's completely normal.... Some of the symptoms Im experiencing Is down to the progesterone suppositories though


----------



## Sambatiki

Sharkey - CONGRATS!!! I love to see an LTTC :bfp: Have you called into clinic with your result yet? How many did you have transfered? 

Sounds like the stabby shooty pains are pretty common.... I also had them with my last pregnancy. Strangely I find them reassuring :shrug:

CONGRATS to all the new ladies joining up!! Wishing you all a H&H 8 months!! xxx 

AFM..... achy boobs are only just starting, lots of achy, stabby, shooty pains going on and I am sooooo tired. 

Appointments wise - I have the doc tuesday, more to get the pregnancy down on my notes so that if the worst should happen I can get RC MC testing. I know it probably sounds awful but having been trying for 4 years, having an ICSI end in MC I am quite nervous about it all going wrong. However I am doing my best to remain positive :thumbup: We also have a SUPER early scan on Saturday with my fertility clinic because of the circumstances last time xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sambatiki - thanks for the re assurance, it sounds like they are quite common and I'm glad in one way to hear that I'm not alone.

I have doctors Tuesday too, good luck with your appointment and early scan x


----------



## Sharkey

Sambatiki said:


> Sharkey - CONGRATS!!! I love to see an LTTC :bfp: Have you called into clinic with your result yet? How many did you have transfered?
> 
> Sounds like the stabby shooty pains are pretty common.... I also had them with my last pregnancy. Strangely I find them reassuring :shrug:
> 
> CONGRATS to all the new ladies joining up!! Wishing you all a H&H 8 months!! xxx
> 
> AFM..... achy boobs are only just starting, lots of achy, stabby, shooty pains going on and I am sooooo tired.
> 
> Appointments wise - I have the doc tuesday, more to get the pregnancy down on my notes so that if the worst should happen I can get RC MC testing. I know it probably sounds awful but having been trying for 4 years, having an ICSI end in MC I am quite nervous about it all going wrong. However I am doing my best to remain positive :thumbup: We also have a SUPER early scan on Saturday with my fertility clinic because of the circumstances last time xxxx

Sambatiki; I haven't called In yet, will not call them until official testing day x I've been going mad on the poas'ing :haha: way earlier than I anticipated x We did a 3dt at Liverpool Women's, we only had the one embie transferred.... The one we transferred was a 12 cell which I didn't have much hope of It working but the embryologists were 99.9% sure that It would work.... The 2nd embie was only a 5 cell & we were advised not to put It back coz It could of jeopardised the other!!!! Looks like our decision paid off :happydance:

So your BFP announcement on another thread, blinking miracle :hugs: Congratulations to you :kiss: Good luck with the testing & with your scan & a H&H pregnancy to you x x

AFM; I'm gonna make an appointment with the GP 2moz to check my HCG level Is doubling as It should be, I'm a bit worried & concerned that we might have an ectopic again x I'm praying that this little one has snuggled In the right place for us this time x x


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!


----------



## AJThomas

Its really great to have so many women expecting about the same! It's great to have such a support group! 

AFM, I feel like i got hit by a bus, i had a nap this morning but i guess it wasn't long enough, i feel like i could sleep for a week. Also i'm eating like a pig! As soon as i finish eating i feel hungry again, trying to keep up but wow, it is hard! Luckily the MS hasn't kicked in in full force yet.


----------



## NewMommy2013

I got my bfp on Thursday 4/26 I'm due Jan 2nd.
I'm super excited! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I cannot believe how tired I get. I did not expect it this early. :wacko:


----------



## Mbhg1980

Hi,
I'm sorry if this topic already came up, but does anyone care to share when and how they will share the news w/ extended family and friends? I already told my sister, and I plan to tell my Mom and MIL on Mother's Day with "Grandma" cards and sonogram pics taped to the insides. It's great because Mom's Day is like 3 days after my 6 week ultrasound...so fingers crossed that all is well.

I don't know, I was thinking, maybe this is too soon. But if anything bad did happen, I would tell them anyways, so.

We'll tell friends after week 14 or so.

Please share your thoughts! :flower:


----------



## pachamama

Got my BFP yesterday at 12 dpo... so super early days for me yet. When does that make me due? Prob around the same time as you guys.

I'm reaaaaaalllyyy tired and nauseous and eating like I've a bottomless pit instead of a stomach...oh and really emotional.. (my poor oh!).

Wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months... Look forward to chatting some more.

x


----------



## Betheney

Mbhg1980 we let the grandparents to be tell all the extended family at 12 weeks.

pachamama if Sunday was 12dpo for you, you should be due the 9th.


----------



## Greens25

hey ladies!

I am having similar pains...... random twinges, pains, mild af like cramps that come and go. My friend (who has 2) said she had that with both her pregnancies!

I told my best friend and my Mom. My hubby plans to tell his best friend today and his mom too! I think that will be it. Not even siblings until 12 weeks.... due to previous loss, I'm just too scared to tell too many people....


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls got a Banner with a link up and running!!!!! So if you click on the banner it will link you to thread :)


https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/banner4.png

If you have any other ideas or want to make your own just lemme know, details on how to get the above one is on the first post, i'm more than happy to make some seasonal ones (winter, summer, etc...)


----------



## AJThomas

I've already told my bff. Thinking of telling the Grandmas on mother's day too, i bought a diaper cover to give to my Mom that says "i'm going to Grandma's" thinking of getting a bib that says "i love my Grandma" but we'll see. My bros and sister i'll probably tell shortly after that, everyone else will just have to figure it out on their own.


----------



## Betheney

This time around after I tell my brothers, sisters and parents I'm just going to let everyone else figure it out. No grand facebook status or anything. With time people will notice. Lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi! Thanks for inviting me over!
I'm due 6th January and this will be our first child :cloud9:


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling good today!

I have an appointment tomorrow morning with my Primary Physician so I can POAS and they can confirm everything :) Such a small thing, but I am very excited!

As far as telling people..I have told my sister and two best friends. We are planning on telling Grandparents on Mother's Day (we usually all get together for a big lunch, so we are going to dress my daughter in a shirt that says, "I'm going to be a big sister" and wait to see how long it takes everyone to notice!). Everyone else will be after 12 weeks.


----------



## ReRe1307

I'm due Jan 4th.. Woooooow


----------



## Indiapops

I've only told 2 friends ... I feel a bit scared..incase it doesn't all go to plan... 
We are going tell our parents once I've had my 12 scan.. I haven't thought about how... once my mum knows I won't need to tell anyone else... they will all know in seconds. lol


----------



## brieri1

I'm due January 4th! I'm so excited to be able to be here!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

We just told my mom as well as my mother, father, and sister-in law at dinner tonight. We were celebrating DH's bday and I handed DH a card that said Happy Birthday on the outside. On the inside, it said 'I am going to be a daddy'. We have the tradition of passing the card around the table for all to read. :happydance:

I'm so happy. Now to make sure they don't tell anyone else until we are 12 weeks. (7 weeks to go hehe)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We weren't planning on telling people (immediate family excluded) until closer to 12 wks but we were at a friends for dinner Sat and I was drinking water so my 2 girlfriends called it. Other than that just my sister and mom know. I really would like to see the heartbeat in a couple of weeks before we jump the gun.


----------



## mel102

Hey girls i got my BFP yesterday so i worked out my due date to be jan 9th (my ticker is a bit off) x


----------



## Kezmummyof2

Can I join my due date is the 7th of January :) so excited after 11months of trying xx


----------



## sugaplumx27

Hi ladies may i join? I finally got my bfp yesterday after 8moi ttc and im so thrilled to be having a january baby as both me and my other half both have january birthdays!!!! 

Im unsure what my dd would be but roughly jan 15th.


----------



## brieri1

Indiapops said:


> I've only told 2 friends ... I feel a bit scared..incase it doesn't all go to plan...
> We are going tell our parents once I've had my 12 scan.. I haven't thought about how... once my mum knows I won't need to tell anyone else... they will all know in seconds. lol

I'm a bit nervous too, having told some people already, but I would like to enjoy my first trimester and its hard to enjoy it when you worry about miscarriage. Every time I start to wonder if I told too soon, I remind myself that I have a 90% chance at this point of delivering a healthy baby in 9 months, which will soon increase to 97% chance. Those are good odds.


----------



## gentlemama

love seeing all the new BFPs congrats ladies

Readynwaiting, how funny that your friends called you out. I've seen friends not drinking, and guessed they might be pregnant, but don't know that I'd be gutsy enough to ever actually call them out lol.


----------



## AJThomas

the peeing went from once a night to 3 times, literally overnight! Seems like i need to move into the bathroom :) I don't mind tho, it helps me relax a little knowing that everything is working as it should be.

Welcome to all the new January Mommies!


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## Indiapops

brieri1 said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I've only told 2 friends ... I feel a bit scared..incase it doesn't all go to plan...
> We are going tell our parents once I've had my 12 scan.. I haven't thought about how... once my mum knows I won't need to tell anyone else... they will all know in seconds. lol
> 
> I'm a bit nervous too, having told some people already, but I would like to enjoy my first trimester and its hard to enjoy it when you worry about miscarriage. Every time I start to wonder if I told too soon, I remind myself that I have a 90% chance at this point of delivering a healthy baby in 9 months, which will soon increase to 97% chance. Those are good odds.Click to expand...

I think its only natural to worry.. ...I Like how you are thinking.. Its a really good
Way to look at it :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

brieri1 said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I've only told 2 friends ... I feel a bit scared..incase it doesn't all go to plan...
> We are going tell our parents once I've had my 12 scan.. I haven't thought about how... once my mum knows I won't need to tell anyone else... they will all know in seconds. lol
> 
> I'm a bit nervous too, having told some people already, but I would like to enjoy my first trimester and its hard to enjoy it when you worry about miscarriage. Every time I start to wonder if I told too soon, I remind myself that I have a 90% chance at this point of delivering a healthy baby in 9 months, which will soon increase to 97% chance. Those are good odds.Click to expand...

I like that too :happydance:


----------



## AllieIA

I'd like to join in! I'm due January 5 and very excited. Just received my blood work results, hcg is 422 and progesterone is 19. They put me on progesterone suppositories as they consider anything below 25 low. Feeling fairly calm and positive about this pregnancy. We have lost the last two but I believe this one is going to stick!
We have twin girls that are 2 and a half and I have to admit we're hoping for twin boys...


----------



## Betheney

congratulations Allie!!

What day did you get your blood test done? I got mine done at 4+3 and curious how my HCG will stack up to others but i probably wont get the results until today or tomorrow.

I always wanted twins! and was hoping we had them this time around but i'm not as sick as i was with my daughter so beginning to think it's less likely.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

How many of you have had morning sickness? I haven't had any yet, but I was wondering if it was common.


----------



## AllieIA

My levels were checked yesterday, 4 weeks and 2 days. I didn't have morning sickness with my girls until half way through week 6. And let's be honest.. It was all day sickness. Never puked, refused to let it go. I've had zero symptoms at this point besides maybe little more tired than usual and a slight increase in appetite. So far, everything is just like my twin pregnancy.


----------



## Betheney

Allie i was the exact same it started at 6 weeks lasted all day but i refused to let it come up.

Both times i also had a tiny bit if nausea round the 4 week mark as well.


----------



## AJThomas

no morning sickness for me yet, kinda hoping it comes soon altho i know i'm going to regret saying that.


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> no morning sickness for me yet, kinda hoping it comes soon altho i know i'm going to regret saying that.

I can guarantee you will regret saying that. lol


----------



## Celestine

I'd like to Join! I'm due on Jan 3rd. :thumbup: Last Sat and then again on Mon I took my HCG tests. I have an appt with my Dr. this Sat, basic sonogram to check out how thick the uterine lining is. I don't know if I can wait till Sat to get the test results! I'm sorely tempted to call today. I just pray the numbers increased how they should and are within acceptable range!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning everyone, 

Hope everyone is well and full of lots of lovely reassuring symptoms. 

AFM. I havent had any MS yet and tbh I'd rather have it! Went to the docs yesterday who completed my form for my 12 week scan but has added a note on to ask for an early one too. Booked MW appointment for 14th May 2012 as I have been dated at being 7weeks.... but I am not... I didnt ovulate until CD34 or so :haha: But that is the date that the doc has to go by :shrug:


----------



## Laura617

Hi ladies,

I would like to join as well (tentatively). I took a test yesterday and it was a bfp. I am waiting to confirm with another test but all looks positive right now so I am so over the moon with excitement that I wanted to stick my foot in the door over here and wave hello. Hope I will be here 100% soon. Hope no one minds me coming in with only one bfp but I just can't help myself!

oh and according to fertilityfriend my due date would be Jan 9th.

:hi::hi::hi::yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

Laura - CONGRATS!! :yipee:


----------



## Betheney

Welcome newbies!!!!!!!

Good luck with appt's and scans! I have to book my dating scan but i want the baby to be well developed enough to have a heart beat and not only a chance of there being heart beat and then stressing for another week to get another scan. I also don't want there to be a chance of an internal scan! so i'm hoping that chance will be reduced by 7 weeks. So i'm thinking i'll make an appt for around 7+3 which is a Monday and then i have my second appt with my GP Obstetrician at 8+3. Then i should get my bloods for my Nuchal scan at 10 weeks my Nuchal scan at 12 weeks and then i'm going to visit family just after 13 weeks and inform them all of the upcoming arrival.


----------



## EmyDra

Hello everyone :wave:!

VFP yesterday and tested with FRER today and very clear BFP!!!

This me and my OHs first, my second, our third and our families 4th child!

Concieved on our 4th cycle trying. I'm due 11th January. :thumbup:

I was previously a 2010 December Dreamer. :thumbup:


----------



## tinytears

Hey ladies can I join??

I got my :bfp: at 11dpo on Friday and i have done about 7 other tests since then just to make sure! My due date is 7th Jan eeeeekkkkkkk! :happydance:

This is my first ever :bfp: and hubby and I have been trying since we got married last May, its been a looooonnnnng 11 months!

Super excited at the mo but don't really know what to do. I have booked my booking appointment with the midwife but that's not until i'm 9 weeks so what do I do between now and then?


----------



## Greens25

Welcome newbies!

I had my blood tested at 4+1 and it was 57. She said that is completely normal for "so newly pregnant" as it doubles every 24-28 hours, so 2 days can make a HUGE difference in your hcg levels! She told me to call in 3 weeks to book an appt. for 8 weeks where they will do more comprehensive bloodwork and an ultrasound (I am assuming because of previous loss).

3 weeks........I am focusing on THAT rather than 12 weeks. Little steps. 3 weeks, Victoria Day Long Weekend (here in Canada) so I will call the day after the long weekend. By then I will be 7+2 and book my appt. Then I will focus on my appt. Then they will book me again for around 11 weeks and I will focus on that! 

Anyone else choosing to get IPS? prenatal screening (via bloodwork and U/S) to check for risk of Downs Syndrome, Spina Bifida, etc.? 

Hope all is well ladies. OH an about morning sickness, when the Dr's office called back she said when I hit the 6 week mark I will start to have more preg. symptoms such as morning sickness and fatigue. She said you levels have to be a certain hight for you to get MS. So we will all get it soon :(


----------



## EmyDra

When it comes to LMP date at the doctors, I just intend to lie and pick the date 14 days before I ovulated, then it's a bit more accurate to start with. My last one I told them my LPM date and it made me 10 weeks, which was stupid as I was only 6.

Tight, bloated tummy. Not much appetite.

Lovely to see other second timers currently BFing :happydance:, are any of you planning on tandem feeding? We are going to see how it goes, he may have to wean when I'm pregnant if he goes off the milk or it gives me mad cramps or something, my boobs are feeling _lovely_ actually atm, I want to squeeze them LOL
But I would LOVE to tandem feed if I can!

EEEE I AM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies :hi: Hope that your all okay? :kiss: - At the moment Im an emotional ball of wreck, I have'nt slept properly for the last week & I am moody at top of the hat ( OH thinks It's quite funny really)..... OH Is being driven nuts by me.... I am absolutely exhausted, been falling :sleep: at work since 8:30 this morning, should of brought In my duvet & pillow :haha: I called our fertility center yesterday to book myself In for my scan & It's the 23rd May :yipee: I seriously cant wait, the next 3 weeks are gonna be the longest ever but hey we've waited a very long time so I am sure we can manage :hugs:

Oh I totally forgot, I am now the proud owner of size "E" boobies :haha: They have gone up a size In a week, my OH Is quite pleased :rofl:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :happydance:





tinytears said:


> Hey ladies can I join??
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 11dpo on Friday and i have done about 7 other tests since then just to make sure! My due date is 7th Jan eeeeekkkkkkk! :happydance:
> 
> This is my first ever :bfp: and hubby and I have been trying since we got married last May, its been a looooonnnnng 11 months!
> 
> Super excited at the mo but don't really know what to do. I have booked my booking appointment with the midwife but that's not until i'm 9 weeks so what do I do between now and then?


This is my first BFP too. I agree! I thought the 2WW was bad. I'm now waiting for my 8 week appointment (May 24 apt). I'm excited to see the little heart beat! Then it will be hard again to wait for the 12 week appointment. :wacko:





Greens25 said:


> Welcome newbies!
> 
> I had my blood tested at 4+1 and it was 57. She said that is completely normal for "so newly pregnant" as it doubles every 24-28 hours, so 2 days can make a HUGE difference in your hcg levels! She told me to call in 3 weeks to book an appt. for 8 weeks where they will do more comprehensive bloodwork and an ultrasound (I am assuming because of previous loss).
> 
> 3 weeks........I am focusing on THAT rather than 12 weeks. Little steps. 3 weeks, Victoria Day Long Weekend (here in Canada) so I will call the day after the long weekend. By then I will be 7+2 and book my appt. Then I will focus on my appt. Then they will book me again for around 11 weeks and I will focus on that!
> 
> Anyone else choosing to get IPS? prenatal screening (via bloodwork and U/S) to check for risk of Downs Syndrome, Spina Bifida, etc.?
> 
> Hope all is well ladies. OH an about morning sickness, when the Dr's office called back she said when I hit the 6 week mark I will start to have more preg. symptoms such as morning sickness and fatigue. She said you levels have to be a certain hight for you to get MS. So we will all get it soon :(

I still need to learn the risks involved in getting those test results, but I would like to do the prenatal screening.


----------



## AJThomas

My boobies have gotten some size too but not anywhere near a whole size! I'm wearing sports bras to keep them pressed down because i know my mom will start getting suspicious if i suddenly show up with giant boobies and i'm not ready to tell her yet. Had a really hard time sleeping last night, just couldn't find a comfortable position, soooo tired today but that's pretty normal for me these days.


----------



## EmyDra

I've been in maternity bras since I was 18 weeks pregnant the first time around, getting on for 2 years!!! They are mega comfy though, an the Hot Milk ones are so pretty.

We aren't planning on telling parents before 12 weekish, really hope mine will be happy for us.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

gentlemama said:


> love seeing all the new BFPs congrats ladies
> 
> Readynwaiting, how funny that your friends called you out. I've seen friends not drinking, and guessed they might be pregnant, but don't know that I'd be gutsy enough to ever actually call them out lol.

My girlfriend showed up late for dinner and a few glasses of wine in to it she's like "what have you drank tonight?" and so I answered "water" and then she was like "so you are only drinking water? You haven't had any wine? So no wine? Just water?" 
This continued for a few minutes and my other gf piped up and said "oh she had half a glass before you got here and she's driving us all home". But as soon as we got in to the car she said "your're pg aren't you?" lol We are really close so she would know if anything was up.


----------



## Betheney

i stopped wearing maternity bras so long ago, they have zero shape and just make me look overweight and fat. I've been wearing normal bras and just folding them down/ bunching them under my boob, or when i'm at home i just go braless but wear maternity feeding tops.

My boobs i don't think have changed size but i think it's harder to tell because i'm breastfeeding they aren't going to go back through that stage that they usually go through in early pregnancy.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Greens25 said:


> Welcome newbies!
> 
> I had my blood tested at 4+1 and it was 57. She said that is completely normal for "so newly pregnant" as it doubles every 24-28 hours, so 2 days can make a HUGE difference in your hcg levels! She told me to call in 3 weeks to book an appt. for 8 weeks where they will do more comprehensive bloodwork and an ultrasound (I am assuming because of previous loss).
> 
> 3 weeks........I am focusing on THAT rather than 12 weeks. Little steps. 3 weeks, Victoria Day Long Weekend (here in Canada) so I will call the day after the long weekend. By then I will be 7+2 and book my appt. Then I will focus on my appt. Then they will book me again for around 11 weeks and I will focus on that!
> 
> Anyone else choosing to get IPS? prenatal screening (via bloodwork and U/S) to check for risk of Downs Syndrome, Spina Bifida, etc.?
> 
> Hope all is well ladies. OH an about morning sickness, when the Dr's office called back she said when I hit the 6 week mark I will start to have more preg. symptoms such as morning sickness and fatigue. She said you levels have to be a certain hight for you to get MS. So we will all get it soon :(

You have made me feel better about my blood results today. I haven't got them yet but I was worried that if they are too low there may be an issue. I think they will be around 70-100 based on the faint line I got Fri and how they should have progressed by now. Still nervous though. Good news is I have an u/s booked for May 19 and then again June 14. 17 days and counting.
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AJThomas

My father-in-law is spending a few days with us and just made some corned beef, this is the first time i've felt so gaggy like i might have to lock myself in the bathroom.


----------



## Betheney

The smell of.meat always makes me heave, no joke I think it smells like carcus, blood and something gross.


----------



## AJThomas

I managed to survive after spraying everything in bleach and lysol, washing up dishes and wiping down counters. Felling like i might have to ban visitors for the next 8 months, lol.


----------



## brieri1

My nipples are starting to get so sore. Its gotten to the point where just touching them lightly to wash them in the shower feels like I might as well be pinching the hell out of them. 

I just got preggie pop drops from three lollies for my morning sickness, which is more like you just ate a small meal an hour ago sickness. Have any of you tried them? Do you like them? Today's my first day with them, so I haven't had one yet.


----------



## gentlemama

Betheney said:


> i stopped wearing maternity bras so long ago, they have zero shape and just make me look overweight and fat. I've been wearing normal bras and just folding them down/ bunching them under my boob, or when i'm at home i just go braless but wear maternity feeding tops.
> 
> My boobs i don't think have changed size but i think it's harder to tell because i'm breastfeeding they aren't going to go back through that stage that they usually go through in early pregnancy.

Are you going wean before the new baby comes? I've been struggling with the idea of tandem nursing, scares me a bit, but I'm open to it. But dd still nurses at least every 3 hours at night, don't know that I can handle that with a newborn


----------



## BabyDust04

Good Morning Ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling good today! My morning queasiness seems to have subsided, I haven't had it for the last two days. I didn't have any morning sickness with my daughter, so hopefully I will get lucky again! My only symptom to date are my BB's, they are still very sore. I dread taking my bra off when I get home from work--it hurts so bad!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hiiii!!! Can i join??? Im due jan 3rd!!


----------



## AJThomas

I love how big this January group is getting, i'm hoping this will be a VERY active thread.

ETA: based on LMP i'm due Jan. 3 but i know i usually ovulate on CD 15 so that's why it's the 4th for me.


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,
I am good today. I so far have been lucky with no morning sickness or nausea. My nurse said most of the time it doesn't hit you bad until around 6 weeks. So I have about another week....

I was talking in the staff room today with a friend who is pregnant (7 months) about cloth diapers. Anyone use them before or want to use them this time. I am really considering it! It got me excited just to talk about baby stuff!


----------



## AllieIA

We started with cloth but the diapers we made didn't fit my girls too well. They were full term, twins, but under five pounds when we came home. I'm not sure what our plan is this go round...may depend on how many beans there are...Hoping for twin boys!


----------



## AJThomas

I plan to try cloth diapers, probably use disposables when we're going out n probably for bedtime.


----------



## MrsC2B

Hey everyone, Can I join? I'm due 11th Jan.

This is my first pregnancy so i'm very excited!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is well? Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations!

I've had a very few stressful days! I was admitted to hospital on Monday night with a suspected ectopic pregancy with right hand shooting pain and shoulder pain, blood pressure, temp and pulse through the roof. I has scan done Monday night and they found what looks like a sac in my uterus but couldn't sure. Also couldn't see ovaries or tubes to check.

Stayed in for observations and had another scan today plus bloods redone. The scan today again showed a sac in the uterus and not the tube, she was able to see my ovaries and tubes and all looked ok. My HGC is also doubling as it should be. So all the signs are positive that it isn't ectopic although they cannot be 100% sure. I've now been discharged. I've got to go back next Friday for another scan to measure sac growth and also have bloods redone.

Very stressful time but glad to be home and that all looks ok x


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well? Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations!
> 
> I've had a very few stressful days! I was admitted to hospital on Monday night with a suspected ectopic pregancy with right hand shooting pain and shoulder pain, blood pressure, temp and pulse through the roof. I has scan done Monday night and they found what looks like a sac in my uterus but couldn't sure. Also couldn't see ovaries or tubes to check.
> 
> Stayed in for observations and had another scan today plus bloods redone. The scan today again showed a sac in the uterus and not the tube, she was able to see my ovaries and tubes and all looked ok. My HGC is also doubling as it should be. So all the signs are positive that it isn't ectopic although they cannot be 100% sure. I've now been discharged. I've got to go back next Friday for another scan to measure sac growth and also have bloods redone.
> 
> Very stressful time but glad to be home and that all looks ok x

So glad to hear that everything is OK. I can't imagine the stress!! Try and kick back and relax :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhhh sign me up ladies!! I'm due on the 10th January all being well! x


----------



## EmyDra

gentlemama said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i stopped wearing maternity bras so long ago, they have zero shape and just make me look overweight and fat. I've been wearing normal bras and just folding them down/ bunching them under my boob, or when i'm at home i just go braless but wear maternity feeding tops.
> 
> My boobs i don't think have changed size but i think it's harder to tell because i'm breastfeeding they aren't going to go back through that stage that they usually go through in early pregnancy.
> 
> Are you going wean before the new baby comes? I've been struggling with the idea of tandem nursing, scares me a bit, but I'm open to it. But dd still nurses at least every 3 hours at night, don't know that I can handle that with a newbornClick to expand...

Silas also nurses a lot at night still, even at 16 months, but a lot can change in 9. Sometimes the milk changes at around 20 weeks (colostrum comes back in) and they go off it. If we get past that then I'd say we'll try and tandem nurse, though ideally not for too long as I would like him to finish at 2.5 or so.

I love wearing normal bras if I'm going out, but the hot milk ones are stunning and so useful! Still need easy access to boobs during the day and evening really.

Cloth diapers are amazing, I was a single Mum to my first living on my own (still technically am till OH will move in, in July), have always used them without any problem at all :). My baby was massive though, the smaller ones don't fit into them so quickly.

Soniamillie01 - woah that's scary :nope:! Glad everything is ok and they've seen the sack in the right place.


----------



## Betheney

gentlemama said:


> Are you going wean before the new baby comes? I've been struggling with the idea of tandem nursing, scares me a bit, but I'm open to it. But dd still nurses at least every 3 hours at night, don't know that I can handle that with a newborn

I'm really conflicted on what i'll do. I never imagined tandem feeding but like you i'm thinking i might have to be open to the idea. Eva LOVES the booby and chants booby when i get her up in the morning and when i pick her up from daycare and i feel really cruel making her stop when she loves it so much. So at the moment i'm waiting for her to be uninterested in it... Although it might be a long wait.

But a break between them might be nice you know...


----------



## Betheney

I get so excited when someone joins the group that is further into January! we're up to Jan 11th now! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Godpromised25

Hey ladies!! I am new to the group and to baby and bump, but I can not add my signature yet!! lol I need like 5 posts... Anyways I found out on Sunday that I am pregnant... I took a pregnancy test and it was very light!! took it again the next day and it was darker. tester day I got a BETA stating strong positive!! I go in again on tomorrow for a second BETA:happy dance:!! So happy for being pregnant. Been trying for a long time!! So far I am due around January 10th 2013!! maybe it will move up once they measure the baby with the ultrasound ... excited to be here because I am new to this whole pregnancy thing!


----------



## Godpromised25

when did you have your first ultrasound?


----------



## Betheney

I'm having my first at 7+3 as i saw no point in booking one earlier.


----------



## Betheney

OK ladies!!!!

Please! all of you who have had HCG tests can you tell me what you got??

Mine was 2025 at 4+3 or 17dpo!!! which seems pretty effing high.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, I'm very nervous after losing my last 2 pregnancies and taking 7 months to conceive again, but I got my bfp almost 2 weeks ago at 9 dpo, my edd (if I get that far) is January 3rd. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Greens25

Betheney said:


> OK ladies!!!!
> 
> Please! all of you who have had HCG tests can you tell me what you got??
> 
> Mine was 2025 at 4+3 or 17dpo!!! which seems pretty effing high.

That does seem high, but it doubles every 24-48 hours so if you ov'd even 2 days earlier than you thought, that could be why.

I got bloodwork done at 4+1 and it was 57 which the doctor said was completely normal for 4+1 ("because it doubles every 24-48 hours, it will get really high really fast").
I COULd go like this (approx)
57 @ 4+1
114 @ 4+3
228 @ 4+5
456 @ 5
912 @ 5+2
1824 @ 5+4
3648 @ 5+ 6
and so on... and that is on the slower end (every 48 hours, instead of every 24).... if it doubled every 24 hours...approx:
57 @ 4+1
114 @ 4+2
228 @ 4+3
456 @ 4+4
912 @ 4+5
1824 @ 4+6
3648 @ 5

So every woman is different. Like I said, ov'ing a few days early can REALLY make a difference!

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Betheney

i know my ovulation day is accurate i was taking my temperature and it was a very obvious and easy temp shift, there was no erratic maybe this or maybe that.... but maybe my implantation day was quite early.... i got a BFN at 8dpo and then an incredibly incredibly faint BFP at 10dpo.

But seriously.... 2025 at 4+3


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I wish I could find out mine but my MW won't see me til 6/7 weeks :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

I got my first blood drawn yesterday at 4+6... don't have my results yet!

Today I am at 5 weeks! Yeaaa!!!!


----------



## Betheney

i'm 5 weeks in the morning!!! i'm also very excited to hit that milestone. lol

Mrs Gibbo i just went to my GP and said i want a blood test to confirm pregnancy and then listed the things i wanted tested. lol. Because last time the just tested a few immunities so i made sure i specifically asked for me HCG to be tested this time.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> i'm 5 weeks in the morning!!! i'm also very excited to hit that milestone. lol
> 
> Mrs Gibbo i just went to my GP and said i want a blood test to confirm pregnancy and then listed the things i wanted tested. lol. Because last time the just tested a few immunities so i made sure i specifically asked for me HCG to be tested this time.

Happy 5 weeks to us!!!!!!!

I got my bloodwork done yesterday. Last time I was PG (ended in mmc), they didn't tell me the results of my BW I guess because at the time of the BW I was where I was supposed to be... do you suggest that I call them today or tomorrow and ask them how the bw looks??


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i'm 5 weeks in the morning!!! i'm also very excited to hit that milestone. lol
> 
> Mrs Gibbo i just went to my GP and said i want a blood test to confirm pregnancy and then listed the things i wanted tested. lol. Because last time the just tested a few immunities so i made sure i specifically asked for me HCG to be tested this time.
> 
> Happy 5 weeks to us!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my bloodwork done yesterday. Last time I was PG (ended in mmc), they didn't tell me the results of my BW I guess because at the time of the BW I was where I was supposed to be... do you suggest that I call them today or tomorrow and ask them how the bw looks??Click to expand...

Yes that's what i did. I was near my doctors office the next day so asked at the desk if the results were in could i have them and they said that they can put a request through to the doctor to call me with the results because if nothing is wrong he wont bother calling me at all. So sure enough because nothing was wrong i didn't receive a call so i called them today and politely asked to be called by the doc with the HCG reading, couple of hours later he rang and told me my HCG readings :) I'm much more forceful this time around, i told him i'm having a dating scan even though he didn't want me to have one because it was uneccessary, he also put through it has to be free because i nagged for it to be free, They tested me for HCG because i told him i want it tested even though it's not their standard procedure.

Don't be afraid to call and ask them anything you want.


----------



## EmyDra

We used ovulation smiley tests and got two smilies over CD16 and CD17, I took CD17 to be ovulation but tbh I think it was more likely the day afterwards. My line at 11dpo was probably a 10dpo one as SO faint, I have seen them that faint at 7dpo on here before, think my bean spent a long time picking a comfy spot!

Kinda sad I don't have bloodwork to go on or anything, I was a bit nervous that the line on my second FRER didn't look much darker this morning but after a while it clearly was :).
Have another digi too so will take that next week to get my 2-3 I hope.

Unless there's bleeding or an emergency then I won't be getting a scan till 12-13 weeks :(, that's aaaaaaages.

I will add the banner once I get my 2-3 digi :), love the fireworks, it's a really nice one.


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies i got my BFP today, :D not sure exactly when i ov'd as 1st month off implant, so went for 4 weeks cos todays test was 1st BFP


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations and welcome :happydance:!


----------



## Indiapops

MissyMojo said:


> hey ladies i got my BFP today, :D not sure exactly when i ov'd as 1st month off implant, so went for 4 weeks cos todays test was 1st BFP

Congratulations :) x


----------



## jrowenj

MissyMojo said:


> hey ladies i got my BFP today, :D not sure exactly when i ov'd as 1st month off implant, so went for 4 weeks cos todays test was 1st BFP

Congrats!!!


----------



## Betheney

Missy mojo - what EDD would you like me to list you under? Even if we change it when you have q dating scan or something

Emydra - I had no bloods with my first and no scan until 12w that's why this time around I'm just demanding it. Also thanks so much for the compliment on the banner. I was worried that ladies would of preferred something to do with the season January falls in or something catchy like "September stars" lol


----------



## MissyMojo

put me down for the 8th plz as thats roughly right..


----------



## 05mummy07

Ill be joining you lovely ladies, found out tuesday I'm pregnant AGAIN, due on the 9th January (or thereabouts) with number 4, just 4 months after my little girl was born... Oops! x


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats - 
well you gott a have an even number


----------



## EmyDra

Congrats! A 13 month old and a newborn - awesome sauce! 

Been feeling queasy for the last couple of hours :( was kinda hoping it would be at least a week before that all started again.

2013, lucky for some :D


----------



## gentlemama

I'm curious how different midwife practices do things differntly. Most of the places around me won't do a first trimester ultrasound unless there is a medical indication to do so. Last time around I was severely dehydrated due to terrible MS so I got a ultrasound at 8 weeks just see if baby was ok. But this time around, thus far, I'm feeling great, and unless there is reason to do so, won't be getting an ultrasound until 20 weeks. I think it's common practice in the Uk and other countries to receive a first trimester dating scan. Is that correct?


----------



## jrowenj

Does anyone take omega 3 pills??? How do u know which is safe??


----------



## z0e_ttc

hey :) i dont know my due date or anything yet im going to make a doctors appointment soon x


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Does anyone take omega 3 pills??? How do u know which is safe??

I'm looking into them very soon.


----------



## Betheney

gentlemama said:


> I'm curious how different midwife practices do things differntly. Most of the places around me won't do a first trimester ultrasound unless there is a medical indication to do so. Last time around I was severely dehydrated due to terrible MS so I got a ultrasound at 8 weeks just see if baby was ok. But this time around, thus far, I'm feeling great, and unless there is reason to do so, won't be getting an ultrasound until 20 weeks. I think it's common practice in the Uk and other countries to receive a first trimester dating scan. Is that correct?

We do them as a dating scan and I don't think they're that standard practice I just think everyone says "my cycles have always been irregular so I have no idea how far I am" what else can the doc so but send you for a scan.


----------



## AJThomas

Had a REALLY hard time sleeping last night, i feel soooo sore all over, the bed felt like concrete last night, i had to spread a thick comforter over it before i finally felt a little better and fell asleep. Peeing was a lot more last night and this morning than it has been previously.


----------



## Betheney

Yeah I forgot how horrendous pregnancy sleep was and then its all come back to me the last few days. I'm going to miss my 10-12hr solid sleeps :-(


----------



## 05mummy07

Thanks, yeah 13 month age gap... I must be mad! Knew before the test I was pregnant, I'm guessing I'm around 4 weeks, clearblue says 2-3 on the display, yet my line tests are so so dark! never even had a squinter the line was there 1 minute after peeing on the test!


----------



## AJThomas

Can we all share a little info about ourselves so we can get to know each other better? I'll start:

I'm 26, DH is 31
We've been ttcing for 2 years on and off (mostly on) and finally got a BFP in cycle 26
Got my BFP 16 dpo
this is our first child
my preference is to have a water birth at home but we'll see how that goes

What about you ladies?


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! 

Me 31 dh 32
1st baby!!
Live in the usa
Got bfp at 11 dpo (poasaholic)


----------



## Greens25

Betheney said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone take omega 3 pills??? How do u know which is safe??
> 
> I'm looking into them very soon.Click to expand...

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND OUT!!! I want to take them too but not until I know more!


----------



## Greens25

Lindsay
Me 27, hubby 29
2nd pregnancy (mc of twins in the fall)
Living in Canada
BFP at 14dpo (tested at 12dpo and got a FAINT pos, but didnt believe it!)


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone take omega 3 pills??? How do u know which is safe??
> 
> I'm looking into them very soon.Click to expand...
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND OUT!!! I want to take them too but not until I know more!Click to expand...

Ok...so, ifound an all natural omega 3!!! Its tested and mercury free! https://www.newchapter.com/fish-oil/wholemega-prenatal


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey! I'm 28, DH is 31
2nd pregnancy, we have a 2 yr old daughter
Got my BFP at 11DPO then confirmed on 12DPO
Living in USA (Florida)


----------



## Mbhg1980

Okay I just have to vent about how irritating it is when people smoke in public areas, and everyone around them has to walk near it or through it. This isn't meant to offend anyone, but it is, in my opinion, pretty inconsiderate to smoke right at the entrance of the grocery store or right in the parking lot getting into or out of your car (right next to my car, and I walk in your cloud of smoke). It's fine (but unfortunate) if someone wants to inhale hundreds of known carcinogens, but why make other people inhale it, too? :wacko:

Clean, fresh air is a basic right, and people should be more considerate of others. Just my take!


----------



## Greens25

Mbhg1980 said:


> Okay I just have to vent about how irritating it is when people smoke in public areas, and everyone around them has to walk near it or through it. This isn't meant to offend anyone, but it is, in my opinion, pretty inconsiderate to smoke right at the entrance of the grocery store or right in the parking lot getting into or out of your car (right next to my car, and I walk in your cloud of smoke). It's fine (but unfortunate) if someone wants to inhale hundreds of known carcinogens, but why make other people inhale it, too? :wacko:
> 
> Clean, fresh air is a basic right, and people should be more considerate of others. Just my take!

TOTALLY AGREE!
I went into the HOSPITAL the other day and because it was raining, everyone was close to the doors under the overhang so they didn't get wet. I had to walk through smoke to get in. People were smoking right next to the NO SMOKING WITHIN 10M OF ENTRANCE sign! So inconsiderate.


----------



## Mbhg1980

AJThomas said:


> Can we all share a little info about ourselves so we can get to know each other better? I'll start:
> 
> I'm 26, DH is 31
> We've been ttcing for 2 years on and off (mostly on) and finally got a BFP in cycle 26
> Got my BFP 16 dpo
> this is our first child
> my preference is to have a water birth at home but we'll see how that goes
> 
> What about you ladies?

I'm 31, DH is 33. 
Got my 1st BFP *ever* this April.
Live in Dallas, Texas.
Preference is for just the regular hospital birth with an epidural and all. :blush:


----------



## Mbhg1980

Greens25 said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I just have to vent about how irritating it is when people smoke in public areas, and everyone around them has to walk near it or through it. This isn't meant to offend anyone, but it is, in my opinion, pretty inconsiderate to smoke right at the entrance of the grocery store or right in the parking lot getting into or out of your car (right next to my car, and I walk in your cloud of smoke). It's fine (but unfortunate) if someone wants to inhale hundreds of known carcinogens, but why make other people inhale it, too? :wacko:
> 
> Clean, fresh air is a basic right, and people should be more considerate of others. Just my take!
> 
> TOTALLY AGREE!
> I went into the HOSPITAL the other day and because it was raining, everyone was close to the doors under the overhang so they didn't get wet. I had to walk through smoke to get in. People were smoking right next to the NO SMOKING WITHIN 10M OF ENTRANCE sign! So inconsiderate.Click to expand...

Ugh! And outside a hospital?! :growlmad: How ironic... Think about it, it's the air we BREATHE. It irritated me even before I got pregnant, but now it just boils my blood. I'm not going to say we should ban all smoking, because obviously that is infringing on a person's right, but at the same time, I think non-smokers should have the RIGHT to be able to avoid that nastiness in PUBLIC spaces like stores, HOSPITALS, and parks. They should be the ones inconvenienced and not others. I am temporarily staying in Florida (I live in Texas) and around here it is shocking how many people seem to smoke EVERYWHERE in public in this particular area. Sorry, I'm just annoyed.


----------



## jogami

I'm 32 DH is 40
Got my BFP 16 dpo
this is our second child, ds is 18 months old, will be 26 months when new addition is here :D
my prefrence is a hospital birth with all the bells and whistles!


----------



## MissyMojo

im 25, hubby is 24, lil boy is 18m,
birth preference = get the baby born safely.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm 30, DH 27
This is our first child (we want 2 or 3)
Got my :bfp: at 9dpo
Birth plan - Go with the flow :haha:


----------



## 05mummy07

I'm almost 23, DF is 25. 
This is my fifth pregnancy, but fourth baby. 
No idea how many dpo I am, not entirely sure on dates.
No birth plan, no point it never goes how you'd like. But I would LOVE a home birth as I fettled out of having one with Millie as it was back labour. 


What about jobs? what do/did we all do? and OH, be interesting to see everyone's professions!
I used to work for my dad up until I had Millie, will be returning once Millie is 6 months for a few months before this one, he works with cars. My DF is a carer at a nursing home :) Not the most exciting of jobs! lol.


----------



## MissyMojo

hubbys an army medic, im a sahm , before we were posted overseas i worked in a call centre


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

DH is a patisserie chef and I'm part of the management team for a hotel. I would love to be a SAHM though!


----------



## tinytears

I'm 30 dh is 28
Just about to celebrate our first wedding anniversary
Been trying for 11 months got my first ever bfp at 11dpo. I am 17dpo today
I manage a sports complex and dh is a computer networker


----------



## AMP1117

Due Jan. 10th! Congrats and a very happy and healthy 9 months to all you lovely ladies:flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi

I'm 30, DH is 35
Marries 2 yrs this August
Been trying for 8 months
Got BFP 10dpo
Due Jan 4 2013
First pregnancy


----------



## AMP1117

Milty said:


> I have this stitch in my side almost like someone is pinching me
> Anyway it won't go away so it's on my mind...
> 
> I'm still not sure I really believe I'm PG ...
> 
> Do you guys keep expecting to get cramps and start?

I just had my BFP confirmed with a blood test on Tuesday. Found out with at home test I was pg on Sunday 10 DPO. I have had cramping since Monday off and on...mostly on right side. Sometimes I feel like I have AF cramps but then they leave after maybe 20 min. I am on CD 30...14 DPO and no bleeding and my temp is still very high. I'd go ahead and test!


----------



## gentlemama

I'm 25 Dh is 27. married 4 yrs
we weren't trying, but weren't being too careful about preventing
due January 7
I'm hoping for natural water birth. I attempted it last time, but had posterior 60 hour labor that ended with an epi and 3 hours difficult pushing. Considering home birth, but will probably go with the birthing center, and I'm a doula


----------



## AMP1117

tinytears said:


> I'm 30 dh is 28
> Just about to celebrate our first wedding anniversary
> Been trying for 11 months got my first ever bfp at 11dpo. I am 17dpo today
> I manage a sports complex and dh is a computer networker

Congrats:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

DH is a Computer Technician and i'm a Real Estate Agent part time, so i'm home most of the day.


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, just read this all. Excited for you all. 

I am Tasha 26 (almost 27), DH is Matt and 29.
Got our BFP yesterday at 9/10dpo
EDD 13th Jan, but would have an induction at 37 weeks so 24/12
This is our 16th pregnancy, siggy explains it all :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Tasha - have to say you are amazing! 16 pregnancies - sorry for your losses and a health and happy 9 months x


----------



## EmyDra

Betheney said:


> Yeah I forgot how horrendous pregnancy sleep was and then its all come back to me the last few days. I'm going to miss my 10-12hr solid sleeps :-(

WHAT - I'm so jealous! DS has never STTN, pregnancy sleep will make no different to me! My attitude was very much 'get the tiny babies over and done with so I can sleep again'. 



Mbhg1980 said:


> Okay I just have to vent about how irritating it is when people smoke in public areas, and everyone around them has to walk near it or through it. This isn't meant to offend anyone, but it is, in my opinion, pretty inconsiderate to smoke right at the entrance of the grocery store or right in the parking lot getting into or out of your car (right next to my car, and I walk in your cloud of smoke). It's fine (but unfortunate) if someone wants to inhale hundreds of known carcinogens, but why make other people inhale it, too? :wacko:
> 
> Clean, fresh air is a basic right, and people should be more considerate of others. Just my take!

I was very much the same first pregnancy, but now I have an OH that smokes I guess I've become a lot more 'forgiving'. Not to say I don't agree - I totally do. I hate smoking and I hate having to inhale second hand smoke, I'm just having to be relaxed about it iykwim? I wouldn't have inhaled paint fumes the first time and I stopped dying my hair completely all pregnancy. This time I already feel chilled about it.
Smoke was an instant sickness trigger for me last time, any at all. Poor OH, maybe it'll kick him up the ass to stop :haha:

I'm 22, OH is 28
Got my BFP at 11DPO, confirmed at 12. 4th cycle trying but first I got a pos ovulation test :)
My second baby, DS is 16 months old.
Live in Northern Ireland
If it wasn't the winter I'd consider a home birth, but am hoping from a G&A feast and a waterbirth. I was induced last time at term due to complications, borderline GD and gallstone attacks. Fingers crossed I avoid that this time.
OH works at a law firm and I'm a SAHM (possibly looking at part time work)

Tasha I have seen you around a few times on BnB, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months and a screaming baby in your arms x


----------



## span

Can I join please? I got my :bfp: on Monday. We've been TTC since the new year but my cycles only came back late Feb and we caught the eggy in the 2nd cycle.
Meg is our 1st and she's going to be one in 2 weeks! How time flies! :wacko::cloud9:

I'm 33 and a veterinary nurse. Hubby is 31 and a police officer. We're both very excited as we really wanted 2 fairly close in age. :kiss:

Due date, based on the ov date FF gave me, is 10th Jan. My cycle was very long this time as I was ill at 1st so my body seemed to delay ovulation until I was over my chest infection, so no point using LMP date. :dohh:


----------



## Greens25

I am a teacher and DH is a massage therapist.

We are planning a natural birth at home as long as possible but delivering in the hospital! I am too scared something would go wrong to do it at home!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Sonia.

Emy, thank you. I think I've seen you about too, did your avatar use to be cloth nappy?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Tasha!!


----------



## BabyDust04

I am an Administrative Assistant at a Credit Union and DH is the General Manager of a restaurant

We are planning on having a hospital birth with an epi (same as I had with my daughter). Last time I was induced at 39 weeks due to high blood pressure, so hopefully that won't happen again!


----------



## Tasha

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Tasha!!

Hey, fancy seeing you here :winkwink:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I'm 26 DH is 26
Married almost 3 yrs
We were TTC 2 mos.
Got first ever BFP at 9dpo. 
I'm a medical researcher. DH is in law enforcement.
We plan for a hospital birth with all the bells and whistles too. :)

I'm getting my first scan at 8 weeks. Cannot wait to see the heart beat!!


----------



## Betheney

Me 24 Hubby 28
Together 8yrs Married 3yrs
One daughter who is 17.5 months
I used to work in retail selling computers and camera and printers and such
Been a stay at home Mum since maternity leave.
Fulltime uni student this year and studying teaching 
Hubby works in sales selling bearings and power transmission

Summary of pregnancy
Due Jan 4th
BFP at 10,11,12,13,14dpo
HCG at 4+3 or 17dpo was 2025
first scan will be at 7+3 on 21st of May


Span!! I'm so happy we're here together as we were in the charting thread together


As for the smoking!!! If people make some sort of effort to avoid you I don't get in a huff even if it still stinks. I was at the footy a few weeks ago and a woman lit up next to me then I saw she noticed I had Eva in the ergo carrier and she lowered her fig and tried to move away. But shopping centre doors really grinds me and I usually go complain to security who tells them to bugger off. If someone lights up in front of me I have definitely said on more than one occassion "shame on you for lighting up in front of a pregnant woman"


----------



## Godpromised25

Hi, I also posted in the closed forum, but I wanted to know what kind of symptoms you guys are having?? Also and mild cramping???


----------



## jrowenj

Godpromised25 said:


> Hi, I also posted in the closed forum, but I wanted to know what kind of symptoms you guys are having?? Also and mild cramping???

I just have sore bbs and so tired... i have had on and off cramping for 2 weeks


----------



## ARuppe716

Add me to the list!! I am 28, dh is 31 and we'll be married a year in July. THis was our first month TTC and was completely convinced that i was not pregnant. I tested for fun at 10 dpo and was completely shocked to see a faint line. I tested again at 11 dpo and then a digi at 12 dpo, all positive! I'm with a previous poster that I was scared to death but have decided to enjoy it instead. We have only told one person each at our job's in case anything happens we have someone aware. We are telling our parents on Mother's Day...and the wait is killing me! I am very close to my parents and I feel like they can smell it on me! haha...

First appointment is on May 24th, I will be approximately 6+6. I will be 4 weeks tomorrow by my estimation and am due January 11th.

I had an obvious dip in temp 5dpo and nausea each day following. I have a weak stomach to begin with-I had my hip replaced a few years ago and years of anti-inflammatories and pain killers. I also have cramping and those off side pains that were mentioned. My boobs are starting to look huge as well, I changed into my pj's yesterday and DH's eyes bugged out of his head!!! I feel like I must be making it all up because it's pretty early to feel this way but I definitely do. I already apologized to DH for being a grump...and for the gas.


----------



## duckytwins

Is there any room for one more?? I got a surprise :bfp: this past Monday and I'm due January 5.


----------



## AJThomas

wow we have a lot of Firework babies coming!!

My symptoms so far are frequent urination, sore boobs, totally exhausted all day, everyday; constantly hungry, gas, bloating, trouble sleeping, general soreness like i did an intense workout, and a bout of nausea every now and then.


----------



## Betheney

EmyDra said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I forgot how horrendous pregnancy sleep was and then its all come back to me the last few days. I'm going to miss my 10-12hr solid sleeps :-(
> 
> WHAT - I'm so jealous! DS has never STTN, pregnancy sleep will make no different to me! My attitude was very much 'get the tiny babies over and done with so I can sleep again'.Click to expand...

Yes we are lucky in the sleep department, Eva has STTN since about 8 weeks old i think.


----------



## tlustica

I would love to join ladies!! My edd is January 11th and this will be my first and my dp's second!:)


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls i made a new banner, link is on first post.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/janbannerwhite.png


----------



## tinytears

span said:


> Can I join please? I got my :bfp: on Monday. We've been TTC since the new year but my cycles only came back late Feb and we caught the eggy in the 2nd cycle.
> Meg is our 1st and she's going to be one in 2 weeks! How time flies! :wacko::cloud9:
> 
> I'm 33 and a veterinary nurse. Hubby is 31 and a police officer. We're both very excited as we really wanted 2 fairly close in age. :kiss:
> 
> Due date, based on the ov date FF gave me, is 10th Jan. My cycle was very long this time as I was ill at 1st so my body seemed to delay ovulation until I was over my chest infection, so no point using LMP date. :dohh:

Hey span fancy seeing you here :)


----------



## span

Lovely to see you her too! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## chattyB

Can I join you please?

I'm 35, hubby is 45, I have 3 children (17,12,9) and 3 steppies (20,17,14). We've been trying for a baby for a year now following hubby's vasectomy reversal. After months of stressing and obsessing, we'd all but given up of ever getting a BFP - and stopping all monitoring, Ov tracking, temping etc etc - i just used my iPhone app to find out when AF was due. I had the shock of my life yesterday when I tested with an IC after discovering AF was 2 days late - faint BFP! I've remortgaged the house to buy an insane amount of "proper" tests from the chemist .... all positive!! (pregnant 1-2 on clear blue digi). :happy dance:

Baby is due on 11th January 2013!


----------



## jogami

I work for an accounting company, am a bookkeeper and do the books for various companies. DH is a civil engineer, works away alot :(

I'd love to be a SAHM!!! It's my dream! Hopefully one day!

Welcome to all our new ladies :flower: Congratulations all round on our New Years blessings!!!


----------



## Betheney

jogami said:


> I'd love to be a SAHM!!! It's my dream! Hopefully one day!

Being a SAHM is the bomb. Seriously, life is bloody fabulous!!! My days (before adding fulltime student to the mix) consisted of Nursery Rhyme Time at the Library, swimming lessons with bubba, lunch dates, mums n bubs movies on Wednesday mornings and shopping nearly everyday. Seriously, maternity leave is heaven.


----------



## EmyDra

Hello everyone :wave:!

Wow Chatty B congrats! Plenty of babysitters there :)

Ducky I've seen you on Emma's thread before and did have a nosey at your journal. :hugs: I am hoping this journey has a rainbow at the end for you x

Tasha - yes my avatar used to be a cloth nappy, just changed it over x

Betheney - I have enough natural parent friend whose LO STTN from 8 weeks! Very jealous but also very used to it and it's not a big deal. Last two nights he's only woken once at 4am and it's been the biggest treat. Wants his sibling to get the benefit of me sleeping :)

My doctor appointment is on the 11th, guess I just POAS? I didn't get referred last time, was further along so went straight to MWs


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

AJThomas said:


> wow we have a lot of Firework babies coming!!
> 
> My symptoms so far are frequent urination, sore boobs, totally exhausted all day, everyday; constantly hungry, gas, bloating, trouble sleeping, general soreness like i did an intense workout, and a bout of nausea every now and then.

This is me almost exactly. Except the gas is awful! :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

Think the white banner suits my siggy more :) I might scale it down at somepoint if that's ok? Hmmm not sure...


----------



## jogami

Betheney said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a SAHM!!! It's my dream! Hopefully one day!
> 
> Being a SAHM is the bomb. Seriously, life is bloody fabulous!!! My days (before adding fulltime student to the mix) consisted of Nursery Rhyme Time at the Library, swimming lessons with bubba, lunch dates, mums n bubs movies on Wednesday mornings and shopping nearly everyday. Seriously, maternity leave is heaven.Click to expand...

Seriously you've got me green with envy!!!
I wish with every fibre in my being that I could spend every day with my stinky bum :haha:

But alas, soon he needs to start school, DH says it's time he interacts (and I agree), however I'd like to be the one to pick him up and drop him off :( and have his lunch ready when he gets home!

Its sooooooo unfair :hissy:


----------



## bounceyboo

big congrats again ladies hope all goes well for all of you


----------



## duckytwins

I was able to be a SAHM with my boys (day care would have cost more than what I made per week) and it was FABULOUS! I just went back to wok part time (my boys are 6 1/2), but got my :bfp: the same day I started the new job! Which is exactly the same thing that happened when I found out I was pg with the boys! Weird!


----------



## AJThomas

Mrs Gibbo said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> wow we have a lot of Firework babies coming!!
> 
> My symptoms so far are frequent urination, sore boobs, totally exhausted all day, everyday; constantly hungry, gas, bloating, trouble sleeping, general soreness like i did an intense workout, and a bout of nausea every now and then.
> 
> This is me almost exactly. Except the gas is awful! :haha:Click to expand...

Fortunately the gas hasn't been in full force yet, i do have bouts of it some days but not serious.....yet

ETA: yay, appleseed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Emydra! The white ticker looks fabulous!!! i scaled it down but you'll need to redo the link, i've update page 1... I know what you mean about being used to getting up during the night, i was so used to it with a newborn it just becomes second nature, i mean sure you're tired when you get up but it just doesn't bother you YKWIM? But after getting used to long sleeps the slightest bad night i have and life sucks! lol.

Jogami - It's a bit diff this year, because i study she is in daycare 3 days a week. It sucks and i miss her ALL DAY! but it's been so good for her, she's learnt so much that i haven't taught her and is so much more independant and less likely to drop into a screaming fit if there are too many strangers around.


----------



## brieri1

I'm in a really bad mood today. Anyone else having trouble sleeping?


----------



## AJThomas

brieri1 said:


> I'm in a really bad mood today. Anyone else having trouble sleeping?

Oh yes! What has helped me is getting a THICK comforter, folding it into 2 or 4 and sleeping on top of it, otherwise i feel like i'm sleeping on a concrete bed and i get soooo sore all over.


----------



## Miracle2012

I am due January 7th so excited!! got my BFP last week ! I was happy to find you ladies! Congrats to all :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

Welcome Miracle2012! :wave:

Yes Betheney! The white banner looks amazing!!

I love spending all day with my crazy little man :) isn't it weird to think our wee babies already have their gender 'programmed'? So much about them is mapped out and ready to go. Such an incrediable process <3


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a really bad mood today. Anyone else having trouble sleeping?
> 
> Oh yes! What has helped me is getting a THICK comforter, folding it into 2 or 4 and sleeping on top of it, otherwise i feel like i'm sleeping on a concrete bed and i get soooo sore all over.Click to expand...

I fall asleep really easily, but I wake up all through the night and end up getting up for the day around 4 or 5 in the morning. I'll try the comforter thing.


----------



## EmyDra

Little man napped for 2.5 hours today and I slept the whole time too :wacko:! Just a wee stroke of exhaustion. Can't help but think it's too early for that, but I forget that our bodies are so busy starting everything up.

Sleeping hasn't been effected yet, it was bad last time by the end of first tri, got better for the second and bad again on the third. I have a long pillow and will have put it back into the bed to retrain myself to sleep on my side before long, did that was 10 weeks last time.


----------



## Sideways 8

January 13 due date here! Found out Tuesday night after a routine urinalysis at the ER... was admitted for dehydration and nausea and fever (yuck) and SURPRISE! YOU'RE PREGNANT. :haha:


----------



## span

I'm also very tired but sleeping well at night. Last time I slept terribly at 1st but I think that was more due to the overexcitement and worry. 
Can't take it easy in the day though with a baby who gets moe mobile by the day. She only recently started crawling and is now speed crawling, pulling herself up and down and cruising. :help:


----------



## EmyDra

I have a little madman who has figured out climbing this week. Onto his toybox and the coffee table! He's working on running and picking things up by bending down. I SWEAR it was moments ago he was super-crawler...and I remember him first pulling up and crusing...all gone so quick :cry:...can't wait for round two! :haha:

Aw Sideways that's such an awesome way to find out, I had a gastic bug just before my pos too. Cheers you up from the sickness :D.


----------



## tlustica

AJThomas said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a really bad mood today. Anyone else having trouble sleeping?
> 
> Oh yes! What has helped me is getting a THICK comforter, folding it into 2 or 4 and sleeping on top of it, otherwise i feel like i'm sleeping on a concrete bed and i get soooo sore all over.Click to expand...

Ah...ill have to try that. Last night was the first night I had trouble sleeping and by that I mean I laid in bed from midnight to 7 am before I finally fell asleep...thank god I work at night! It was mostly annoying cramps that kept me awake...anyone else have those? They're just like dull af cramps.


----------



## tlustica

EmyDra said:


> I have a little madman who has figured out climbing this week. Onto his toybox and the coffee table! He's working on running and picking things up by bending down. I SWEAR it was moments ago he was super-crawler...and I remember him first pulling up and crusing...all gone so quick :cry:...can't wait for round two! :haha:
> 
> Aw Sideways that's such an awesome way to find out, I had a gastic bug just before my pos too. Cheers you up from the sickness :D.

Haha oh I feel for ya...once the climbing starts they REALLY start to figure out how to get in trouble hahaha


----------



## Godpromised25

Yeah, I have been sleeping good... The only thing is that I love sleeping on my stomach and for some reason, when i do. I get cramps, even when I lay on my side... so I wake up every couple hours, but since I a so tired, I fall right back asleep!!


----------



## prayingforbby

Can I join you ladies?? Just got my :bfp: a few days ago at 10 dpo! I'll be due Jan 5


----------



## Betheney

i'm getting ready to crack out the body pillow.

Welcome new mummas!!!


----------



## duckytwins

congrats praying! H&H 9 months to you! Come join us at PAL - Due January 2013 with a Rainbow Baby too, if you'd like! 

Ladies. I have a really bad cold - sore throat, coughing, sneezing, etc. What is safe to take? Does anyone know? I'm miserable! TIA


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Welcome to all the new ladies. :)


----------



## Betheney

i've had brown spotting since the day i got my BFP so i think we're going on 11days now 
:(
Sure wish it would stop


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney, brown means old blood. So it was probably in there already and is now just working its way out. I noticed that if I don't drink enough water, I spot too (mine is pink though). Maybe try to increase your fluid intake and see if that helps?


----------



## gentlemama

brieri1 said:


> I'm in a really bad mood today. Anyone else having trouble sleeping?

 trouble sleeping is an understatement. I've got insomnia and am on call for a birth. feeling pretty icky and definitely snapping at dh alot


----------



## ARuppe716

I've been sleeping ok-I am generally a side and stomach sleeper. I'm finding that I get a little uncomfortable if I go too long on my stomach because of the bloat but its not bad. I have an awesome body pillow from Brookstone that I swore by before being pregnant and I'm sure the pillow and I are going to have some serious bonding time together. The only bad thing is I wake up earlier than I want and find I'm soaked in sweat. Our mattress retains some heat to begin with but I am dying of heat when I wake up!! Tonight I'm going to strip some of the covers off and I went out and bought some extra cotton nighties. Any insight from the ladies with kids already if this goes away or I'm destined to overheat for 9 months?


----------



## BabyDust04

I haven't been having too many sleep issues, except sleeping on stomach is becoming uncomfortable, due to the bloating as well. Glad I'm a side sleeper :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

ARuppe716 said:


> I've been sleeping ok-I am generally a side and stomach sleeper. I'm finding that I get a little uncomfortable if I go too long on my stomach because of the bloat but its not bad. I have an awesome body pillow from Brookstone that I swore by before being pregnant and I'm sure the pillow and I are going to have some serious bonding time together. The only bad thing is I wake up earlier than I want and find I'm soaked in sweat. Our mattress retains some heat to begin with but I am dying of heat when I wake up!! Tonight I'm going to strip some of the covers off and I went out and bought some extra cotton nighties. Any insight from the ladies with kids already if this goes away or I'm destined to overheat for 9 months?

I've been hot all the time too! I had to put the a/c on when I know we never would have. I also woke up sweating this morning. Part of my problem is that I love to be covered up. So even if it's really hot, I want at least the sheet.


----------



## AJThomas

Haven't had many symptoms today, very little cramping and peeing wasn't TOO bad, maybe it's because i've upped my water considerably? I've been working on drinking the amount i know i should, started yesterday and it's like almost immediately the symptoms started easing up. Hopefully it's the water working and not anything bad happening. :dohh:


----------



## ARuppe716

BabyHopeful-I'm the same way...I love to be snuggled in. I get cold really fast so when I have just one sheet I end up shivering. I'm thinking this is going to be a battle I won't be able to win!


----------



## duckytwins

I've been hot lately too. I have the fan on at night and I still wake up sweating.


----------



## Godpromised25

ARuppe716 said:


> I've been sleeping ok-I am generally a side and stomach sleeper. I'm finding that I get a little uncomfortable if I go too long on my stomach because of the bloat but its not bad. I have an awesome body pillow from Brookstone that I swore by before being pregnant and I'm sure the pillow and I are going to have some serious bonding time together. The only bad thing is I wake up earlier than I want and find I'm soaked in sweat. Our mattress retains some heat to begin with but I am dying of heat when I wake up!! Tonight I'm going to strip some of the covers off and I went out and bought some extra cotton nighties. Any insight from the ladies with kids already if this goes away or I'm destined to overheat for 9 months?


ohh wow, I also am sweating every night... even though I have the air conditioning on ice cube and a fan blowing. I have feather blankets, but they are the summer version, so they are thin.... it just started since I found out i was pregnant


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> Betheney, brown means old blood. So it was probably in there already and is now just working its way out. I noticed that if I don't drink enough water, I spot too (mine is pink though). Maybe try to increase your fluid intake and see if that helps?

i know it's old blood but one or two days it did look more pink and were going on 12 days of old blood now!!

Thanks so much for this advice though, i have a really poor water/fluid intake. I know that it's bad and i should be drinking more but if this is the cause of it and i can help make it stop.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Having the occasional sharp pain near my uterus. It that normal? They're quite infrequent and don't last long. I'm trying to tell myself that its just stuff rearranging itself but a tiny tiny bit of my mind is wondering :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah stabbing pains are normal.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm glad I'm not the only one roasting at night! Took most of my covers off and slept in a thing nightie and had my first normal night since before my BFP! 

As for the stabbing pains, I get those too and think they're pretty normal. There's a lot going on in there!!


----------



## els1022

Can I join you ladies? I've been reading the forum and I'm very excited for everyone! I'm due January 1 by my LMP but it may change with a sono next week!


----------



## Family

Hi ladies!!!! I am due on 11 of jan! Can not wait :)


----------



## Family

Who's finding out the gender of their bubba and whos not?? :D


----------



## Betheney

welcome!!!

I'm not finding out the sex!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Hello
Can I join please?
In due jan 13th?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!! 

CONGRATS to all the newbies!!! :wohoo: Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx 

Tasha- OMG!!! :haha: Cant believe youre duffers!!! AMAZING news!!! xxx 

AFM... we had our early scan today.... ALL very good, nice healthy sac with yolk. :yipee: I cried my eyes out... Ive never had a good scan. Absolutely wonderful I am over the moon. We're back in two weeks for another one. Ive been dated between 5-6 weeks but going to leave my ticker until next scan xxx

Here's our sonic rainbow baby :cloud9:

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-74.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-73.jpg

I am 31 so is DH. We have been TTC for 4 years since 1 natural MC and 1 MC after ICSI. This pregnancy was 100% Organic straight after the ICSI MC. We will be staying team :yellow: DH is cabin crew manager and Im an administrator for a logistics company xx 
Sonia - Hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Betheney

i love your scan pics!!! i'm so happy for you too after everything you've been through.


----------



## span

We'll be :yellow: again. Hubby would LOVE another girl. I would too but a boy would also be great to complete the set! X


----------



## Betheney

i am COMPLETELY 50/50 after having a baby i realise how very little the sex of the baby means to me. Girl... boy... i could care less.


----------



## Tasha

:cloud9: Samba gorgeous scan photos. I am so pleased for you hun, you really deserve this :flower:


----------



## Poppy84

They r great scan pics!
Congratulations!
I will be begging my doc to send me for an early scan


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats on the great scan, Samba!!

I am definitely finding out the sex!!!!

Is anyone having much symptoms? I am only 5+2 weeks. I am kinda new to all of this and wasn't sure when the sx kick in???


----------



## dan-o

Time for me to leave you ladies, it's another :angel: for me :( 

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Oh and by the way... Tasha and sambatiki, massive massive congratulations, only just spotted your BFP's!!! :yipee:


----------



## brieri1

jrowenj said:


> Congrats on the great scan, Samba!!
> 
> I am definitely finding out the sex!!!!
> 
> Is anyone having much symptoms? I am only 5+2 weeks. I am kinda new to all of this and wasn't sure when the sx kick in???

They kick in at different times with everyone, and some people are even lucky enough not to have symptoms at all. 

I, personally, am 5 weeks 1 day and for the last week I've had morning sickness in the afternoon and evenings, increasingly sore nipples, trouble sleeping, bloating, and some mild cramping in my hips. I have also had some food aversions and cravings. Hot dogs make me want to throw up, where as cooking rice is the most delicious smell ever.

If you're not experiencing symptoms yet, embrace it. It definitely isn't a sign anything is wrong, it just means you're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Betheney

i'm so sorry dan-o :-(


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry dan-o :(


----------



## elle1981

Hey ladies

Thought I'd introduce myself and join this group if thats ok?

i got my BFP on 1st May and my EDD is 9th January 2013..according to my dataes. 

Cannot tell you how excited i am but also a little nervous as such early days! It will be so nice to start the journeys with others in the same place as me.

Elle xx


----------



## brieri1

Sorry dan-o


----------



## EmyDra

Sorry Dan-o, really hoping they'll be a another BFP for you soon and a sticky bean x

I'm really warm, had problems sleeping lsat night as I was too hot. Have a long pregnancy pillow that is currently getting washed, can't believe it's already uncomfortable to sleep on my belly, just doesn't feel right. Your ulterus is bigger second time round but wasn't expecting to be so aware of it.

We'll be :yellow: too, my hospital refuses to tell you the gender so isn't an option anyway, and private scans in N. Ireland are about £300 and just not worth it.

My hair keeps getting greasy really quickly, it usually takes 4-5 days before I need to wash it, it only seems to stay clean for 24 hours :wacko:, didn't have that last time.

Hope your bleeding stops soon Betheney, I know it's unnerving. I bleed/spotted around the 6/7 week mark last time for more than a week.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the great scan, Samba!!
> 
> I am definitely finding out the sex!!!!
> 
> Is anyone having much symptoms? I am only 5+2 weeks. I am kinda new to all of this and wasn't sure when the sx kick in???
> 
> They kick in at different times with everyone, and some people are even lucky enough not to have symptoms at all.
> 
> I, personally, am 5 weeks 1 day and for the last week I've had morning sickness in the afternoon and evenings, increasingly sore nipples, trouble sleeping, bloating, and some mild cramping in my hips. I have also had some food aversions and cravings. Hot dogs make me want to throw up, where as cooking rice is the most delicious smell ever.
> 
> If you're not experiencing symptoms yet, embrace it. It definitely isn't a sign anything is wrong, it just means you're one of the lucky ones.Click to expand...

Thanks, hun! Sometimes I feel lucky and sometimes I do get a little nervous!! Only thing I have is major fatigue and sore bbs that comes and goes!!


----------



## jrowenj

dan-o said:


> Time for me to leave you ladies, it's another :angel: for me :(
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Oh and by the way... Tasha and sambatiki, massive massive congratulations, only just spotted your BFP's!!! :yipee:

So sorry to hear this.. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry for ur loss dan-o xx


----------



## elle1981

dan-o said:


> Time for me to leave you ladies, it's another :angel: for me :(
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Oh and by the way... Tasha and sambatiki, massive massive congratulations, only just spotted your BFP's!!! :yipee:

Dan-o

i am so sorry to hear your sad news.
I am sending you loads of :dust: for your BFP thats super sticky 

Elle xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thank you for your kind comments ladies, cant wait for all the pics to come flooding in soon xxx 

Dan o - I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

Tasha - I cant flipping believe it, can you?? xxx


----------



## duckytwins

I'm so sorry dan-o :hugs: 

Congrats on the new :bfp:s! 

I'm 5 weeks today! YAY!


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi everyone. I got my BFP on the 29 April and am due around the 8 January! It took us 9 cycles to conceive and I am still in a bit of shock, but very happy!


----------



## brieri1

Lilahbear said:


> Hi everyone. I got my BFP on the 29 April and am due around the 8 January! It took us 9 cycles to conceive and I am still in a bit of shock, but very happy!

Congratulations!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow our first lot of 2013 babies!! Just popping in to say a huge congratulations to you all :flower:


----------



## gentlemama

dan-o said:


> Time for me to leave you ladies, it's another :angel: for me :(
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Oh and by the way... Tasha and sambatiki, massive massive congratulations, only just spotted your BFP's!!! :yipee:

So sorry for your loss


----------



## span

So sorry dan-o. :hugs::nope:


----------



## brownie929

Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? Due Jan 15th!


----------



## Soniamillie01

So sorry dan-I :(

I've not really good any symptoms other than a tummy ache and feeling a 'wet' downstairs that makes me worries everytime. Have had no more bleeding since Thursday and midwife didn't seem too worried about it. I'm back next Friday for another scan follow on from hospitalisation earlier this week x


----------



## Mrs S-M

What a great thread, would you mind if I join you?
I am technically due 9th January according to my last period but think I am due 15th January according to ovulation. 

Very nervous about it all right now! Really hoping this bean sticks!


----------



## Celestine

Hi Ladies...hope everyone is feeling well! :hugs:


I just got my beta results taken at 15 DPO and 17 DPO and the numbers were 651 and 1503. I was relieved that they doubled. I know there is a beta thread around here; I'm curious to know where I fall. (Is it normal??) Also my progesterone was 30.5.

Back for another test this Tuesday!


----------



## duckytwins

Celestine, does this help?



*3 weeks LMP*5 - 50 mIU/ml
*4 weeks LMP*
5 - 426 mIU/ml​*5 weeks LMP*
18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
*6 weeks LMP*
1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
*7 - 8 weeks LMP*
7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
*9 - 12 weeks LMP*
25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
*13 - 16 weeks LMP*
13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
*17 - 24 weeks LMP*
4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
*25 - 40 weeks LMP*
3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
*non pregnant*
55-200 ng/ml


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats on your :bfp: Mrs S-M. Crossables crossed for a sticky bean! If you'd like to join us at the PAL group, we're here.


----------



## Weeplin

Hey! Can I join you ladies...due 1st January with number 4  How are you all feeling? I'm so bloated!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Weeplin!

I've got a real like pre period tummy ache tonight, feels like going to come on any minute.


----------



## angel_face

Hi Im 3+3 at the min so am due about the 15th of Jan Im so excited!!


----------



## angel_face

brownie929 said:


> Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? Due Jan 15th!

Due same day as me :0)


----------



## jogami

Betheney said:


> i am COMPLETELY 50/50 after having a baby i realise how very little the sex of the baby means to me. Girl... boy... i could care less.

I feel EXACTLY the same!

In fact I'm leaning towards another boy for my son's sake, but we'll be thrilled with either - 10 fingers, 10 toes :winkwink:


----------



## brownie929

angel_face said:


> brownie929 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? Due Jan 15th!
> 
> Due same day as me :0)Click to expand...


So it seems :winkwink:
We can be due date buddies!!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I would like to know the gender of the baby. :)


----------



## Family

Poppy84 said:


> They r great scan pics!
> Congratulations!
> I will be begging my doc to send me for an early scan

Same here!!!!!!


----------



## Family

dan-o said:


> Time for me to leave you ladies, it's another :angel: for me :(
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Oh and by the way... Tasha and sambatiki, massive massive congratulations, only just spotted your BFP's!!! :yipee:

Sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Betheney

jogami said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i am COMPLETELY 50/50 after having a baby i realise how very little the sex of the baby means to me. Girl... boy... i could care less.
> 
> I feel EXACTLY the same!
> 
> In fact I'm leaning towards another boy for my son's sake, but we'll be thrilled with either - 10 fingers, 10 toes :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sometimes i think how adorable it would be to have 2 little girls and two sisters growing up. But then sometimes i think it would be really nice to have one of each. My desire to have two daughters and my desire to have one of each is pretty much the same. lol


----------



## Poppy84

Last time I was pregnant I really want to find out the sex and secretly wanted a girl. After my mc, all I want now is a healthy baby so I don't care at all about the sex. I'll leave it to be a surprise


----------



## Betheney

Poppy84 said:


> Last time I was pregnant I really want to find out the sex and secretly wanted a girl. After my mc, all I want now is a healthy baby so I don't care at all about the sex. I'll leave it to be a surprise

It's all about perspective isn't it. When i was TTC #1 i read that having a more acidic environment in your vag would promote the girl spermies because they can live longer than boys in such environments and i wanted a girl. After a few months of TTC I realised that by drying up my CM even if i was promoting having a girl i was hurting my chances by trying to cut out all the boy sperm. I quickly realised that the sex is incredibly not important.

BUT i just want to put out there that this is how i feel. I understand how some women feel about having a certain sex. I have great sympathy for women who go through gender depression. I also understand that the anticipation of waiting 9 months to find out the sex is just far too long! haha


----------



## AJThomas

Dan-o, I am so sorry for your loss, I know that has to be hard. I pray that your sticky bean won't be far away.

I want to know the gender, not cuz I have a preference but cause I'd want to get cute lil dresses or tuxedos, shoes, headbands, etc.


----------



## rachelh4207

Betheney said:


> welcome!!!
> 
> I'm not finding out the sex!!!

MEEE EITHER:) YAHH!!!:thumbup:

I want to join!! Due Jan 11. Scan this friday to hopefully rule out ectopic as I am higher risk since I have had a tubal reversal.


----------



## brieri1

I'm feeling very emotional today. I couldn't remember all the vegetables on the Subway menu and I almost burst into tears over it. I feel ridiculous. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> Dan-o, I am so sorry for your loss, I know that has to be hard. I pray that your sticky bean won't be far away.
> 
> I want to know the gender, not cuz I have a preference but cause I'd want to get cute lil dresses or tuxedos, shoes, headbands, etc.

I'm going to find out the gender because my husband really wants to. Hey, I just realized you and I are due on the same day! So exciting!


----------



## span

Betheney said:


> Sometimes i think how adorable it would be to have 2 little girls and two sisters growing up. But then sometimes i think it would be really nice to have one of each. My desire to have two daughters and my desire to have one of each is pretty much the same. lol

This is how I feel too. :flower: 
Last time I nearly caved in at the 20 week scan as I was SO convinced we were having a girl that I didn't want to be disappointed if we had a boy so wanted more notice. Fortunately my hubby held firm! :haha:
We've got loads of neutral 1st sizes stuff as we stayed :yellow: last time and I'm often buying neutral or even boyish stuff now. :thumbup:

I've finally decided to stop temping. It was stressing me out if my temp slightly dropped. I've got a few OPKs that I'm using every couple of days for fun - getting fab positives now, much more positive than when I was TCC. :winkwink:
My due date might be out by a day as FF changed my crosshairs a few days into my 2WW. I'll stick to the 10th for now though and, if beanie sticks, I'll see what happens at the 12 week scan.


----------



## Betheney

span said:


> This is how I feel too. :flower:
> Last time I nearly caved in at the 20 week scan as I was SO convinced we were having a girl that I didn't want to be disappointed if we had a boy so wanted more notice. Fortunately my hubby held firm! :haha:
> We've got loads of neutral 1st sizes stuff as we stayed :yellow: last time and I'm often buying neutral or even boyish stuff now. :thumbup:
> 
> I've finally decided to stop temping. It was stressing me out if my temp slightly dropped. I've got a few OPKs that I'm using every couple of days for fun - getting fab positives now, much more positive than when I was TCC. :winkwink:
> My due date might be out by a day as FF changed my crosshairs a few days into my 2WW. I'll stick to the 10th for now though and, if beanie sticks, I'll see what happens at the 12 week scan.

I always thought we would find out but then when we fell pregnant i asked hubby and he just said "No" so finding out just wasn't an option anymore and i honestly didn't give it any more of a thought. Once i hit third tri i finally gave into myself and admitted i wanted a girl... all leading up to that i convinced myself it was a boy and prepared for a boy because i secretly wanted a girl. Then in third tri when i realised how sad i got everytime i thought "you're definitly having a boy" i realised how much i wanted a girl and wished i'd got the gender scan to prepare myself that i'm having a boy. I did realise once she was born though that i wouldn't of cared if it was a boy or girl. I then understood what women meant when they said the moment you held the baby you wouldn't care what sex it was, even though she was a girl i really wouldn't of cared for a boy.

When i was preggo the first time around i kept temping while preggo and it kept dropping and i'd post these long winded "sorry girls looks like i'm having miscarriage" everyone got sick of me temping i was forced to stop. lol. So this time around my bnb friends were like "BETHENEY this isn't going to be another repeat as last time is it? stop temping!!" so i quickly stopped at about 4+3. lol.

<3 <3


----------



## Indiapops

brieri1 said:


> I'm feeling very emotional today. I couldn't remember all the vegetables on the Subway menu and I almost burst into tears over it. I feel ridiculous. Anyone else have this problem?

Yep Im with ya.. I keep bursting into tears over little things, I thought it was to early to be feeling like this because of my pregnancy.. so just put it down to me being a soppy cow lol
Glad to hear its not just me :blush:


----------



## brownie929

I'm still temping, stressing myself out a little, but I can't find it in me to stop.

Definitely gonna find out the sex if I can, but could care less what it is. Just happy to be where I am when I thought I never would be.

I'm actually a bit nervous to put a pregnancy ticker on my Sig because of what could happen....just very apprehensive at this point.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## EmyDra

I could never get to stay in bed long enough for temping to be effective! Has anone else done a pregnancy test gradient? I think I'm going to stop today and probably do my other digi later to see if I get 2-3.
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Poppy84

EmyDra said:


> I could never get to stay in bed long enough for temping to be effective! Has anone else done a pregnancy test gradient? I think I'm going to stop today and probably do my other digi later to see if I get 2-3.

Iv been doing it but only every other day. I'll stop when I run out of tests. Got 3 left


----------



## EmyDra

I have like another ten :dohh:, had like a pack of 30 :blush:. Would be interested to see your if you can upload? Or anyone elses for comparison?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I only did it for a few days. I was getting too hung up on it and freaking if my lines didn't look dark enough. After 2 losses I don't need any more to panic about so I stopped! Your lines look fab though.


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, I know, best to take them with a pinch of salt which I don't think would be easy to do with previous losses :hugs:

My second one didn't look much darker but had a frer and a digi to chill me out, and I've heard even the same type of test can have varying amounts of dye and aren't much to go on.

Hoping this is your sticky Mrs Miggins :)


----------



## brownie929

Emy, I am! Only have 3 so far, since Friday. I'll upload them in a bit.


----------



## angel_face

brownie929 said:


> angel_face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brownie929 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? Due Jan 15th!
> 
> Due same day as me :0)Click to expand...
> 
> So it seems :winkwink:
> We can be due date buddies!!Click to expand...

we can indeed


----------



## angel_face

How do you get those tickers on your profile I kepe trying but cant do it?


----------



## ittybittycoy

Can I join please... I just got my :bfp: yesterday and am due on January 14th, 2013!


----------



## EmyDra

angel face, looks like you are missing the url tag, put it in backets at the front and at the end with a forward / slash.

[*url] [*/url]

actually, think it maybe ok if you change the word 'link' to url both times


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

Hope you don't mind me joining !
Got our :bfp: a few days ago and edd is 9th of jan.
Have 2 little men (3 and 4 in November) both were prem and had the same due date of 11th of jan just a year apart !
Fingers crossed I can keep this little one cooking until I'm full term.

H&H 9 months to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

My LMP has me due on 26th Dec but I have a feeling that when I have my scan it will be put back to January so I will most probably be joining you all xx


----------



## duckytwins

Does anyone else have heartburn enough to choke a cow? Ugh it's terrible??? What can I do besides popping antacid like its candy??

As for wanting to know gender, I definitely do. I want to be able to call baby by his or her name, or refer to them as "him/her" instead if "it". I would really love a girl to complete the family, but any healthy, happy baby will do! 


Welcome bluecathy and ttc! H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## els1022

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone else have heartburn enough to choke a cow? Ugh it's terrible??? What can I do besides popping antacid like its candy??
> 
> As for wanting to know gender, I definitely do. I want to be able to call baby by his or her name, or refer to them as "him/her" instead if "it". I would really love a girl to complete the family, but any healthy, happy baby will do!
> 
> 
> Welcome bluecathy and ttc! H & H 9 months to you!

My heartburn is terrible also! I've found that drinking even more water helps me...but for others water makes it worse.


----------



## EmyDra

Missed heartburn last time, willing to miss it this time!

Welcome :wave:!

Hoping you go full term this time ttcbabynumbr3 :), but have been so hard to have your wee bubs so premeture, and twice. Hope they keep a close eye. Was there a reason they identified?

I love having a 'bump' name, my Mum says mine was Shrimp and my brother's was Herbert! I had an Ixxy and now a Drembie :)


----------



## duckytwins

Last time, we called the baby Beep. When we saw the heartbeat for the first time, we could see it on the screen, going *beep* *beep* *beep*. It was so cool! We called her that until we found out she was a girl, then named her Tessa. It was better for us to know she was a girl and identify with her before we had a say goodbye.


----------



## Betheney

angel_face said:


> How do you get those tickers on your profile I kepe trying but cant do it?

You're using the wrong link off the site.

But you can fix it

[link=https://lilypie.com][img noborder]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/3qu7p1.png[/img][/link]

The "link" sections is only so when you have the ticker if someone clicks on it, it reverts them to lilypie.com so it hold no purpose at all except to give them more page views. To make it easy i would delete the first lot of brackets the link=lilypie stuff. Then i'd delete the last brackets with just /link written in them and you would then need to delete the " noborder" in your first img bracket.

[img*]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/3qu7p1.png[/img*] <--------- Remove the *'s in the img brackets. There are two *'s in total.

OOORRRRR

if you want the ticker to be able to be clicked on and send the person who clicks on it to lilypie.com then replace the words "link" at the beginning and end of the adress with the words "URL" and delete the " noborder" in your first img bracket.

[*URL=https://lilypie.com][img*]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/3qu7p1.png[/img*][/URL*]
^^^^^^Remove the *'s in the img and URL brackets. There are four *'s in total.

OOORRRRR

go back to lilypie.com and at the end select the BB CODE option


----------



## Betheney

Made another banner... the first post will be updated within the next 10mins

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Bnb.png


----------



## BabyHopeful2

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone else have heartburn enough to choke a cow? Ugh it's terrible??? What can I do besides popping antacid like its candy??
> 
> As for wanting to know gender, I definitely do. I want to be able to call baby by his or her name, or refer to them as "him/her" instead if "it". I would really love a girl to complete the family, but any healthy, happy baby will do!
> 
> 
> Welcome bluecathy and ttc! H & H 9 months to you!


I grew up with a horrible heart burn issue. The best food for me to get over my heartburn was a banana. Others have said it gives them heartburn, though, so beware. I've heard drinking too much water makes it easier for pressure to push the acid into your esophagus. There are some foods you can avoid. Tomatos (and any sauces with it), chocolate, caffeine, and many more if you Google.


----------



## Mbhg1980

BabyHopeful2 said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have heartburn enough to choke a cow? Ugh it's terrible??? What can I do besides popping antacid like its candy??
> 
> As for wanting to know gender, I definitely do. I want to be able to call baby by his or her name, or refer to them as "him/her" instead if "it". I would really love a girl to complete the family, but any healthy, happy baby will do!
> 
> 
> Welcome bluecathy and ttc! H & H 9 months to you!
> 
> 
> I grew up with a horrible heart burn issue. The best food for me to get over my heartburn was a banana. Others have said it gives them heartburn, though, so beware. I've heard drinking too much water makes it easier for pressure to push the acid into your esophagus. There are some foods you can avoid. Tomatos (and any sauces with it), chocolate, caffeine, and many more if you Google.Click to expand...

In inherited heartburn from my Grandfather who popped Tums his whole life until he passed away at age 86. Mine started when I was 13. Luckily for us, we have better meds than Tums for chronic heartburn. I take prescription Dexilant once a day. It is a Class B drug and perfectly safe during pregnancy (talk to your doctor). It totally works. There are other brands that are also effective and safe during pregnancy. Just be sure to take calcium supps to ensure you get the daily allotment of calcium (1,000-1,300mg a day between food sources and supplements combined), as proton pump inhibitors like this can prevent your stomach from absorbing as much calcium as it normally does. But I can make sure I eat a variety of foods without having to worry about heartburn. For example, orange juice and tomatoes are 2 foods that can cause heartburn but are also very healthy for the baby.

But anyways, if the OTCs aren't working for you, you might find more relief with an RX. Believe me, you will feel sooo much better on an RX if you are having to chew antacids like candy--no fun...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hating the heartburn all ready! I've been asleep all afternoon as have been shattered today and it keeps waking me!

Hubby keeps calling our baby 'pipkin' so think that will stick until we find out x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Hi&#128075;, I'm due the 6th Jan but not got a good feeling? I've had really bad backache and period like cramps on and off and pink discharge yesterday and some this evening:-( 
I've had 2 miscarriages and a stillbirth so really panicking!
I'm hoping the pains and backache are linked to constipation x


----------



## Poppy84

Our angel was called tarquin and this one is called engleburt


----------



## angel_face

Thanks everyone for their help with the ticker


----------



## EmyDra

Hmmm! Yummy new banner!!! Really like that one.

My gums got veyr weak last pregnancy, and receeded in two places. I brushed my teeth last night and mouth full of blood :nope:, got to be careful to get no more recession.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bella's mummy, I'm sorry you are having a scare. I really really hope that's all it is and your bean is tucking in nicely.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Me, too, Bella--I hope everything is okay. Can you call your doctor on Monday? Take care of yourself. We're here for you. :flower: Hugs to you, and feel better.


----------



## Betheney

Bella'smummy said:


> Hi&#128075;, I'm due the 6th Jan but not got a good feeling? I've had really bad backache and period like cramps on and off and pink discharge yesterday and some this evening:-(
> I've had 2 miscarriages and a stillbirth so really panicking!
> I'm hoping the pains and backache are linked to constipation x

I've had brown to pink spotting for the last two weeks then last night i had a bright red fresh blood bleed... going to call my doctor today.


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

EmyDra said:


> Missed heartburn last time, willing to miss it this time!
> 
> Welcome :wave:!
> 
> Hoping you go full term this time ttcbabynumbr3 :), but have been so hard to have your wee bubs so premeture, and twice. Hope they keep a close eye. Was there a reason they identified?
> 
> I love having a 'bump' name, my Mum says mine was Shrimp and my brother's was Herbert! I had an Ixxy and now a Drembie :)

Unfortunately my kidneys are the problem !
They don't like me being pregnant apparently :nope:
Have also had quit a few crappy doctors and nurses who didn't believe I was in labor until my poor son was born onto the hospital bed.
This will be my last baby so I'm praying for an uneventful pregnancy, planning on sitting with my legs crossed for the last few months to try and keep him/her in :haha:


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

Betheney said:


> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi&#128075;, I'm due the 6th Jan but not got a good feeling? I've had really bad backache and period like cramps on and off and pink discharge yesterday and some this evening:-(
> I've had 2 miscarriages and a stillbirth so really panicking!
> I'm hoping the pains and backache are linked to constipation x
> 
> I've had brown to pink spotting for the last two weeks then last night i had a bright red fresh blood bleed... going to call my doctor today.Click to expand...

Best wishes to you both :flower:
During my first pregnancy I had a lot of spotting and bleeding and a friend of mine was bleeding heavily in her first tri but bub was perfectly fine.
Hoping you get the same result :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust04

Betheney said:


> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi&#128075;, I'm due the 6th Jan but not got a good feeling? I've had really bad backache and period like cramps on and off and pink discharge yesterday and some this evening:-(
> I've had 2 miscarriages and a stillbirth so really panicking!
> I'm hoping the pains and backache are linked to constipation x
> 
> I've had brown to pink spotting for the last two weeks then last night i had a bright red fresh blood bleed... going to call my doctor today.Click to expand...

I had that at 6 weeks with my daughter, followed my several weeks of brown spotting. I was kept under close observation for the remainder of my pregnancy and she came out as perfect as can be!

Fingers crossed for both of you :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh no! I hate spotting scares! I hate to see any blood :( :hugs: I hope it all works out.


----------



## Betheney

it was only brown spotting for 2 weeks and even then it wasn't even spotting it was just brown colored discharge. Then it finally disappeared Saturday only to be replaced with bright red fresh blood sunday night. I cried all sunday night only to realise that the bleeding had stopped and hopefully was just a one off bleed because it's been about 12 hours now and i've had nothing in the last 12 hours.

I got a blood test this morning and it was marked urgent so fingers crossed we have the results within 5 hours.

Thanks for all the support ladies. I'm very nervous and very worried but i have this deep down feeling that everything is okay. Last night i didn't. But right now... i'm not even crying because i just feel like... everything is fine.


----------



## duckytwins

Aww, Betheney, I hope so! :hugs:


----------



## baby3ondaway

I just found out a couple of days ago after taking a preg test (or 6) and my EDD is Jan 13.... still in shock. Feel great not sure that I believe it yet! Congrats to all you other Jan mamas to be out there!!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats baby3! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## mamidoll

got my :bfp: 4 days ago..FF has me due Jan 12th!


----------



## duckytwins

YAY! Another one! H&H 9 months to you too, mami!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Super excited as did a digital test today (which I had left over from when I miscarried last time) and it came up pregnant 2-3 weeks :happydance: I am only 4 weeks 2 days if I go by ovulation so had thought it would probably show 1-2.

Really chuffed as had left it a few days after doing FRER and superdrug tests as really didn't want it to come up not pregnant. Will buy some more now and test again in a few days or a week to check it is still going up as this is how I first knew there was a problem last time.

Really have a good feeling about this :D


----------



## sublimejen

I'm due Jan 7th!!! :D


----------



## MissFortune

hello all... mind if i join in?

i found out almost a week ago that i'm due January 12th.. my grandfather's birthday. if the baby is a week early, it's my mother's birthday. a week late, and it'll be my birthday! it's going to be a busy january. :)


----------



## span

Mellas mummy - hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Betheney - sorry you had a scare. Hope your blood test comes back with fab numbers and the bleeding stays away. :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

should get the blood test results within the next hour! come on Doc! CALL ME!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Keeping everything crossed for you Betheney x


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hope all comes back ok Betheney. Will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Poppy84

Fingers crossed for results


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm praying this is just a scare Betheny and everything is ok. Sending all the positivity I can.


----------



## Betheney

i feel positive and good, but he still hasn't called damn it!!!


----------



## Greens25

Keep us posted Bethany!

Our group is GROWING! January will be a busy month! I guess we were all busy in April too :)


----------



## Betheney

lol Greens! yes there was alot of bumping beds that month.

Docs surgery called at 7:30pm to tell me they still didn't have my results!! they were getting onto the pathology lab straight away and hopefully would get them tonight but more than likely they'll get the tomorrow and call me tomorrow. It's 9pm now and i know they're closed by 9 so looks like it's definitly tomorrow. I'm at uni tomorrow which means i'll get the results while i'm there and wont be able to update you ladies until i get home. How effing annoying.


----------



## Tasha

How annoying for you Betheney, I hope you hear first thing but i am glad you have a good feeling x


----------



## EmyDra

Aw Betheney, I read your news last night :(. Really hoping you get your tests back asap, sounds like they've been messing you around.

I'm sure you know yourself that it could be nothing at all, but one of the ladies I followed on here bled quite heavily through most of her 1st tri, she had a blood clot in her ulterus. Baby was fine and is now coming up to 4 months old <3

Has the bleeding stopped/got less today? :hugs:


----------



## jogami

Hoping all is well Betheney! Maybe it's just a pregnancy related haemotoma! I'm praying that's all it is.

Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## Betheney

it definitly has, since last night i've had pretty much nothing!! so i feel deep down that all is well

:)

I love you all for your assuring words and kindness. 
Thank you dearly.
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## EmyDra

:) Fantastic, hoping for some super high HCG when the results get but x


----------



## duckytwins

Thinking about you Betheney! I hope you get awesome news! No, I KNOW you will get awesome news!


----------



## gentlemama

prayers going for you Betheney

this thread really is growing fast, January is going to be a busy month


----------



## alannadee

heya, i got my :bfp: on Friday, it was a very faint line, but def a line. I mc last november and we have been trying ever since.
I think baby is due around 11th January. 
:wohoo:

Fingers crossed with this one!


----------



## Betheney

Thank you for the kind words ladies :) They warm my heart.

New banner to keep me distracted. lol

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png


----------



## misspeaches

Hiya Girlies, 

I've not used BnB for some time so getting back in the hang of how it all works. Can't quite believe my first post is to ask if I can join you January Mamas as I got a :bfp: yesterday! 
My cycles are all over the place so going by the date I got a +opk my edd is 12th January!


----------



## AllieIA

Hang in there Betheney!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats to all of the new bfps1

Dan-o-so sorry for your loss!

Betheney-I'm sure all will be well!

Ducky-I have terrible bouts of acid indigestion and I find that a tbsp of cider vinegar really helps it. 

AFM-I have been having crap sleeps for days now and am soooo tired! I didn't realize this could be a symptom so early in pg. I went away with my family this past wknd and could barely stay awake until 9 but then tossed and turned all night. I'm already irritable compounded by the exhaustion=a real treat to be around! I missed the "info about me" day so here it goes:
me 34 program coordinator for an agency that services seniors, dh 32 home renovator, ds 8 cute as a button.
hospital birth-natural
dh wants to find out sex so we will


----------



## jellylou

Hi Ladies, mind if I join in? 

I'm due around 8th/9th Jan with my second. I already have a 9 month old little girl so all being well will have 2 under 18 months! Think I'll have my hands full!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## angels330

Hi there, may i join in here please? i am due 20th :) x


----------



## Naya69

I'm due on the 9th it feels too long a way xx


----------



## darkstar

I'm due on the 14th, still slightly in shock :haha:


----------



## subby16

hi! would love to join you ladies ... I am due January 5th and so excited already :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

subby16 said:


> hi! would love to join you ladies ... I am due January 5th and so excited already :happydance:

Welcome! I'm due January 4th.


----------



## ittybittycoy

darkstar said:


> I'm due on the 14th, still slightly in shock :haha:

Yay, someone due on the same day as me... very exciting!


----------



## darkstar

ittybittycoy said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on the 14th, still slightly in shock :haha:
> 
> Yay, someone due on the same day as me... very exciting!Click to expand...

Oh that is cool :happydance: Congratulations


----------



## EmyDra

I think I'm still in shock really too :)

We will be telling our close friends first in a fortnight, saw them today and said a few 'clues' if you will, to amuse ourselves.

The only thing I think I'll need to buy is another nappy bucket! And Girls clothes if it's a girl.


----------



## Greens25

Welcome to all the new joiners!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I suddenly have boobs!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyDust04

subby16 said:


> hi! would love to join you ladies ... I am due January 5th and so excited already :happydance:

I'm due on the 5th as well! :cloud9:


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats to all the new BFP's!! :happydance:


----------



## Lillian33

Best thread I have read to date - congratulations to all! Thanks so much for all the posts, so nice to hear different experiences of those all around similar stages of their pregnancy!

I'm due Jan 1st 2013 :happydance:

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Thanks for all the hugs and support ladies, I'm still cramping but not as often but enough to know its there then I had yellow brownish discharge for 2 days, I'm hoping old blood, but my pregnancy symptoms sem to be fading so I'm not getting my hopes up, got doctors appointment tomorrow evening x


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Lillian33 said:


> Best thread I have read to date - congratulations to all! Thanks so much for all the posts, so nice to hear different experiences of those all around similar stages of their pregnancy!
> 
> I'm due Jan 1st 2013 :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> :kiss::kiss:

I'm due the 1st too. So excited for this New Year's baby. :happydance:


----------



## Lillian33

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Best thread I have read to date - congratulations to all! Thanks so much for all the posts, so nice to hear different experiences of those all around similar stages of their pregnancy!
> 
> I'm due Jan 1st 2013 :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> :kiss::kiss:
> 
> I'm due the 1st too. So excited for this New Year's baby. :happydance:Click to expand...

I know!! So exciting! Congratulations Due Date Buddy :hugs:

P.S. Facts about me
I'm 29, SO is 29 also
Baby number 1!
I'm Hyperthyroid so being very cautious/scared of taking my meds at the moment until doc advises what to do.

Lots of love to all the January mumma's out there!
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## West

Hello there! :) Can you please add me to January 6th? :) It's our first! Very exciting!


----------



## darkstar

I think I would be doing an excited dance if I wasn't so exhausted. My last pregnancy was 13 years ago so I was younger then, I think its hitting me harder this time :wacko: I never sleep in the day and I passed out for 2 hours on the couch today. Is anyone else this tired?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I have been very tired too. It's so difficult to stay awake at work! I'm tempted to sleep at my desk sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## AllieIA

I hope everyone is doing well! I wasn't as tired today as I expected, thankfully. My husband says I was out hard last night but feel like I tossed and turned. It's been a challenge checking in here while working full time and chasing after my twin girls each night. Background info...I'm 33 and OH is 42. We have twin two year old girls. After 18 months of trying to conceive, seven rounds of clomid, hsg, hcg shot, iui we took three months off. Tried soy isoflavones the month we became pregnant. Was lucky enough to be able to cancel an appt with a specialist. Found out at 7 weeks that we were having twins...identical. Now, after two loses we are expecting again and ecstatic!


----------



## OoOo

Can you add me to list think I'm due around the 12th January. So excited


----------



## OoOo

Can you add me to list think I'm due around the 12th January. So excited


----------



## Betheney

hey girls the results are in

4+3 = 2025

5+3 = 15832

So the numbers are going up nicely. I put it onto an online calculator which says it's doubling at 54.95hours.... So i guess doubling at every 48 hours it's right where it should be. I think i read somewhere that after BHCG reaches 6000 it doubles at 72-96 hours but.... i don't think it's the reading that slows down i think it's because you're further on in your pregnancy and women with my numbers are usually further along in pregnancy so i still wanted mine to be around the 48hour mark and they are so i'm happy.


----------



## tinytears

Brilliant news Betheney


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much tinytears :)


----------



## EmyDra

Brilliant news :D! Glad all is well x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fantastic news! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much ladies :)


----------



## span

So pleased for you Betheny. :happydance:

I got my 3+ on the CB digi this morning! :happydance:


----------



## FitzBaby

hi! Can I join? Edd is jan 12 right now!


----------



## duckytwins

YAY! All the good news today! 

Today is scan day for me! I'm excited and nervous all at once. I hope beyond all hope that everything's okay. I don't think I could bear another scan like I had before we lost Tess.


----------



## Betheney

oh such an early scan!!! My doc said it's completely pointless getting one before 7 weeks and so wouldn't let me :-/ But then with the scare last week he mentioned maybe one at 6 weeks. I'm dying to know what you see because i might whine for the one at 6 weeks if i can.


----------



## Mum2EmAndStep

I got my :bfp: on Saturday 5th May, looks like I'll be having a 13th January 2013 baby. My 3rd and they will all be 17 months apart eeeekkkkkkk!!!


----------



## alannadee

Betheney said:


> oh such an early scan!!! My doc said it's completely pointless getting one before 7 weeks and so wouldn't let me :-/ But then with the scare last week he mentioned maybe one at 6 weeks. I'm dying to know what you see because i might whine for the one at 6 weeks if i can.


I had a scan at 6weeks last time, we could see the heart flickering, you cant hear it but can see it.


----------



## Greens25

West said:


> Hello there! :) Can you please add me to January 6th? :) It's our first! Very exciting!

hey West! we are due date buddies with our first too! CONGRATS!


----------



## Greens25

duckytwins said:


> YAY! All the good news today!
> 
> Today is scan day for me! I'm excited and nervous all at once. I hope beyond all hope that everything's okay. I don't think I could bear another scan like I had before we lost Tess.

Jes,
Good luck! let us know how it goes and post pics if you can! :hugs:


----------



## claireb86

Hi,

I'm due January 6th :) That's going of date of last period on a due date calculator.

I got my BFP 2 weeks before my AF was due, but I have had very irregular cycles since my little boy was born.

I really really hope that my pregnancy is a healthy one, we have just got married and are really looking forward to another baby :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm still here ladies, still SUPER tired and super hungry, not to mention my boobs that feel like there's pins and needles all over.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm lovin all the new :bfp:s! 

When we were pg with the boys, we had a scan at 6 weeks and that's when we found out there was two in there! :rofl: I think 6 weeks is a good time for a first one. I'm wondering if my dr. scheduled it for today because my beta was so high, he might think I'm farther along than I think I am. Well, I guess we'll find out later! 

Only 4 hours of work, then we get to see!


----------



## Indiapops

claireb86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm due January 6th :) That's going of date of last period on a due date calculator.
> 
> I got my BFP 2 weeks before my AF was due, but I have had very irregular cycles since my little boy was born.
> 
> I really really hope that my pregnancy is a healthy one, we have just got married and are really looking forward to another baby :happydance:

We have the same due date...:) but this is my first x


----------



## JCh

:cloud9:
Due date is January 10th, still possible for a new years baby.....

So exciting!!! Glad to see there is a page for all the recent BFPers!!!!


----------



## Greens25

duckytwins said:


> I'm lovin all the new :bfp:s!
> 
> When we were pg with the boys, we had a scan at 6 weeks and that's when we found out there was two in there! :rofl: I think 6 weeks is a good time for a first one. I'm wondering if my dr. scheduled it for today because my beta was so high, he might think I'm farther along than I think I am. Well, I guess we'll find out later!
> 
> Only 4 hours of work, then we get to see!

Jes,
Just putting it out there......could it be twins again?


----------



## Mbhg1980

Congrats to all the new BFPs! :flower: I can't believe how fast the group the is growing--it's great! Healthy beans for everyone.

I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. I have to say, I don't really feel intense symptoms whatsoever. Every now and then I have this strange wave of dizziness, and that started around the time of implantation. I guess I'm lucky so far, but it would be nice to have a few more obvious signs! Does anyone else feel lightheaded or a little bit dizzy?

I'm just so grateful for the BFP and hoping the scan will go fine.

Also, the mayoclinic.com due date calculator has my due date right at January 1st!


----------



## Greens25

Mbhg1980 said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! :flower: I can't believe how fast the group the is growing--it's great! Healthy beans for everyone.
> 
> I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. I have to say, I don't really feel intense symptoms whatsoever. Every now and then I have this strange wave of dizziness, and that started around the time of implantation. I guess I'm lucky so far, but it would be nice to have a few more obvious signs! Does anyone else feel lightheaded or a little bit dizzy?
> 
> I'm just so grateful for the BFP and hoping the scan will go fine.
> 
> Also, the mayoclinic.com due date calculator has my due date right at January 1st!

Dizziness was the first symptom I had. It is not all the time, but exactly like you said, once in a while. Mostly when I have been sitting for more than a few minutes and then stand up.

I am only 5+2 so too early for major symptoms but my bbs are tender.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I have my first Dr Apt on May 24th (8 weeks). I was told they won't do a scan. They won't scan until 11-12 weeks. And then again at 20 weeks. :( I was looking forward to a scan and heart beat! :cry:


----------



## EmyDra

I have a wee bit of dizziness and faintness. Really got the munchies too!

I'm still so broody :wacko:, wish twins ran in my family. I so want more than one more!


----------



## gentlemama

Glad to hear the good news Betheney

Dizziness has been horrible for me too. And morning sickness is definitely beginning. Trying to convince myself to go eat lunch, but food sounds so icky to me right now


----------



## tinytears

Well I feel rotten today.
I have had awful on off headaches for the past 3 days I have some cool n sooth strips which help but don't shift it. 
To make things worse I woke up with a rotten cold today really congested and fatigued. This is my first pregnancy so don't really know if there is anything I can take, any of you lovely ladies got any tips?

Hope the rest of you are ok :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels rotten today... Woke up already tired. My best friend's bridal shower is next weekend and I have a ton of stuff to do still but lacking all motivation. Plus I had a small snack and now I want to gag even though I know I should eat lunch soon. Oh and not to mention the small headache that's starting. I'm only 4+4...it's going to be a long first trimester! Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## gentlemama

tinytears said:


> Well I feel rotten today.
> I have had awful on off headaches for the past 3 days I have some cool n sooth strips which help but don't shift it.
> To make things worse I woke up with a rotten cold today really congested and fatigued. This is my first pregnancy so don't really know if there is anything I can take, any of you lovely ladies got any tips?
> 
> Hope the rest of you are ok :flower:

Peppermint tea for the headaches- drink it or soak a clothe in it and put i on your head (you can use peppermint oil later in pregnancy for more effective relief, but its not good first tri) and eucalyptus oil for the cold


----------



## AllieIA

I'm exhausted today and it's only 9 am here. It's going to be a long day! No other symptoms besides the fatigue, very similar so far to my first pregnancy. All day sickness didn't hit me last time until about 6 and a half weeks, found out at 7 weeks we were expecting twins.
This time around we have another fairly early scan, at 7.5 weeks. Since my husband is deploying for four months we wanted him to be able to see the baby before leaving. Excited for the scan!


----------



## jrowenj

AllieIA said:


> I'm exhausted today and it's only 9 am here. It's going to be a long day! No other symptoms besides the fatigue, very similar so far to my first pregnancy. All day sickness didn't hit me last time until about 6 and a half weeks, found out at 7 weeks we were expecting twins.
> This time around we have another fairly early scan, at 7.5 weeks. Since my husband is deploying for four months we wanted him to be able to see the baby before leaving. Excited for the scan!

Im only experiencing fatigue also. I was nervous about lack of sx so ur post made me relax more... thats nice theyre letting you have an early scan so hubby can see the baby!


----------



## Poppy84

Is anyone getting wierd cramps? They feel a bit like tummy ache but in the side. Slightly different sensation to period cramps.

No ms yet, but def feeling tired. I got out the shower yest and fell asleep in my towel and with another towel still wrapped round my head. Haha

Oh and my boobs HURT- esp when I'm not wearing a bra and I don't really have any boobs so it's very wierd


----------



## brieri1

Poppy84 said:


> Is anyone getting wierd cramps? They feel a bit like tummy ache but in the side. Slightly different sensation to period cramps.
> 
> No ms yet, but def feeling tired. I got out the shower yest and fell asleep in my towel and with another towel still wrapped round my head. Haha
> 
> Oh and my boobs HURT- esp when I'm not wearing a bra and I don't really have any boobs so it's very wierd

Lol. Cramps were my first pregnancy symptom. In fact, they were my only pregnancy symptom until after I knew I was pregnant. They weren't like period. They were in my hips, my lower back, my thighs, my stomach muscles, and they were just like a constant dull ache. Cramps are very normal in pregnancy.


----------



## KatieB

Hi ladies, huge congrats on your BFPs!
I've got my :bfp: earlier on this afternoon, am in shock but sooooo happy :cloud9: Symptoms same as last time, feel sick most of the day, slight crampy feeling and tired beyond belief :sleep:
My edd is 11 Jan 2013 xx


----------



## brieri1

KatieB said:


> Hi ladies, huge congrats on your BFPs!
> I've got my :bfp: earlier on this afternoon, am in shock but sooooo happy :cloud9: Symptoms same as last time, feel sick most of the day, slight crampy feeling and tired beyond belief :sleep:
> My edd is 11 Jan 2013 xx

Congratulations!


----------



## sassy_mom

Hello ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining! I just found this thread and am very excited! I have been looking for more January babies! :thumbup:
I hope everyone is doing good! At the moment I am fighting nausea. My prenatal vitamin makes me sick. I am sucking on peppermint at the moment and it is helping so much!!! I had awful sickness .. I won't call it morning because it lasted all day .... with my daughter. My pregnancy and delivery was scary enough to keep me and DH from adding a sibling but we really don't want her growing up alone. She is 3.5 now and we are excited. This time around the nausea has been mild. Thank goodness. I am hoping that it doesn't get any worse. It is hard enough to take care of yourself when you are spewing your guts but when you have a little one ... no fun! DH is so excited to have another one and he is hoping for a teammate (boy) this time around! I'm so glad to have found this thread!!!:happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. Seems like the exhaustion has hit us all, no ms for me though. Does any body else have a lot of cervical mucus?


----------



## brieri1

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi all. Seems like the exhaustion has hit us all, no ms for me though. Does any body else have a lot of cervical mucus?

I just asked everyone about this a couple days ago. I have a lot of cervical mucus, so much so that I occasionally go check to make sure I'm not bleeding. It's usually a clear liquid.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snap! Mine has started today, I'm 5 weeks 4 days and is clear and watery. I wondered whether it was anything to do with ovulation, as in I would have been due to ovulate around now? I've read a few books and seems like it's normal, only a concern if has an odour


----------



## brieri1

Soniamillie01 said:


> Snap! Mine has started today, I'm 5 weeks 4 days and is clear and watery. I wondered whether it was anything to do with ovulation, as in I would have been due to ovulate around now? I've read a few books and seems like it's normal, only a concern if has an odour

Discharge is completely normal. Once you are pregnant, your bod releases hormones to stop ovulation, so I don't think that's related.


----------



## Poppy84

Yes loads of cm. also keep checking thinking it will be blood


----------



## EmyDra

I have LOADS of discharge. I felt loads of it today when I was out and was a little worried but not tinged or anything.

And I'm exhausted. 8pm and off to bed Zzzz


----------



## jellybean83

Hello all

Im 27 and got my BFP last week,Was shocked as hubby was booked in for the snip but thrilled all the same,Ive got 2 boys already aged 7 and 19 months,This pregnancy feels totally different so Im thinking it could be a girl.

My estimated due date is Jan 7th which is funny as my 7 year olds is Jan 3rd

At the moment if im not crying at the drop of a hat over trivial things (dropping cups,Hubby bringing home the WRONG cake)I can be found flaked out on my sofa napping with my 19 month old trying to force feed me lego

Good to meet you all ladys!


----------



## jellybean83

jellybean83 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Im 27 and got my BFP last week,Was shocked as hubby was booked in for the snip but thrilled all the same,Ive got 2 boys already aged 7 and 19 months,This pregnancy feels totally different so Im thinking it could be a girl.
> 
> My estimated due date is Jan 7th which is funny as my 7 year olds is Jan 3rd
> 
> At the moment if im not crying at the drop of a hat over trivial things (dropping cups,Hubby bringing home the WRONG cake)I can be found flaked out on my sofa napping with my 19 month old trying to force feed me lego
> 
> Good to meet you all ladys!

Haha Baby brain already.....Im 28:dohh:


----------



## Poppy84

jellybean83 said:


> jellybean83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Im 27 and got my BFP last week,Was shocked as hubby was booked in for the snip but thrilled all the same,Ive got 2 boys already aged 7 and 19 months,This pregnancy feels totally different so Im thinking it could be a girl.
> 
> My estimated due date is Jan 7th which is funny as my 7 year olds is Jan 3rd
> 
> At the moment if im not crying at the drop of a hat over trivial things (dropping cups,Hubby bringing home the WRONG cake)I can be found flaked out on my sofa napping with my 19 month old trying to force feed me lego
> 
> Good to meet you all ladys!
> 
> Haha Baby brain already.....Im 28:dohh:Click to expand...

Haha
Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Bella'smummy

Everyone seems to be down so well, my symptoms have stopped!!!:cry:
Went for my booking in appointment with the gp and felt Like a teenager when telling her I'm pregnant :blush:

She they weighed me and told me I'm considerably heavier now then I was last time..... Oops


----------



## darkstar

jellybean83 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Im 27 and got my BFP last week,Was shocked as hubby was booked in for the snip but thrilled all the same,Ive got 2 boys already aged 7 and 19 months,This pregnancy feels totally different so Im thinking it could be a girl.
> 
> My estimated due date is Jan 7th which is funny as my 7 year olds is Jan 3rd
> 
> At the moment if im not crying at the drop of a hat over trivial things (dropping cups,Hubby bringing home the WRONG cake)I can be found flaked out on my sofa napping with my 19 month old trying to force feed me lego
> 
> Good to meet you all ladys!

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## JCh

Poppy84 said:


> Yes loads of cm. also keep checking thinking it will be blood

I've thought the same thing over and over since taking the HPT! It gets me all worried and then nothing, which is great but not very fun. Feeling much more moist in that region.....


----------



## darkstar

JCh said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Yes loads of cm. also keep checking thinking it will be blood
> 
> I've thought the same thing over and over since taking the HPT! It gets me all worried and then nothing, which is great but not very fun. Feeling much more moist in that region.....Click to expand...

I have that going on too but I remember having it in both of my previous pregnancies too and they were fine :thumbup: I try and remind myself of that when I have the urge to run to the bathroom and check.


----------



## Poppy84

It doesn't help that I have the added worry of what happened in my last pregnancy. I had some brown spotting and it was a mmc :-(. I keep having nightmares about it happening again. I had a horrible horrible dream last night that blood was pouring down my legs. Sorry tmi. I woke up shaking


----------



## alannadee

Poppy84 said:


> Is anyone getting wierd cramps? They feel a bit like tummy ache but in the side. Slightly different sensation to period cramps.
> 
> No ms yet, but def feeling tired. I got out the shower yest and fell asleep in my towel and with another towel still wrapped round my head. Haha
> 
> Oh and my boobs HURT- esp when I'm not wearing a bra and I don't really have any boobs so it's very wierd

yeah i keep getting cramps, some are quite strong, but not painfull. Im tired all the time, keep power napping! Bit hard whilst at work!!

And yeah i have sore boobs aswell, not so much this week, but last week was really sore. 

And having to pee all the time!!!! 

Just waiting to see if i get any morning sickness.


----------



## alannadee

Poppy84 said:


> It doesn't help that I have the added worry of what happened in my last pregnancy. I had some brown spotting and it was a mmc :-(. I keep having nightmares about it happening again. I had a horrible horrible dream last night that blood was pouring down my legs. Sorry tmi. I woke up shaking

I know how you feel! I had same discharge last time and was a missed miscarriage. So im worried all the time now about the same happening again, Its constantly on my mind.

But fingers crossed this time will be different.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Poppy, I'm so sorry. That's so scary! :hugs: At least it was only a dream, though... right?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Poppy84 said:


> It doesn't help that I have the added worry of what happened in my last pregnancy. I had some brown spotting and it was a mmc :-(. I keep having nightmares about it happening again. I had a horrible horrible dream last night that blood was pouring down my legs. Sorry tmi. I woke up shaking

I know it's not as easy to do as to say. But try not to worry about it. Keep positive thoughts. It is amazing what our brains can do. Just focus on being happy you are pregnant and relax b/c this baby is a sticky one!


----------



## Lillian33

Hi Mbhg1980,

It wouldnt let me reply directly to your post! I have been a bit light headed the last two days as well and like you I havent had many other symptoms either!! It is crazy that we want to start having things like morning sickness etc but I guess it gives you that feeling of reassurance.

We're due date buddies too!!

:hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Lillian33 said:


> Hi Mbhg1980,
> 
> It wouldnt let me reply directly to your post! I have been a bit light headed the last two days as well and like you I havent had many other symptoms either!! It is crazy that we want to start having things like morning sickness etc but I guess it gives you that feeling of reassurance.
> 
> We're due date buddies too!!
> 
> :hugs:

Morning sickness is the worst. I spend all afternoon feeling like if I move around too much, I'll puke, but I guess it is kind of reassuring in that it says my hormones are good and continuing to go up. However, you two should enjoy your time without it, you never know when it'll kick in and it sucks. :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

Yep, I officially regret wishing for nausea and I haven't even had it that long yet, ugh.


----------



## Betheney

yes the MS is the worst at the moment!! I feel like at any moment i'm going to vomit everywhere. It's horrible to feel so close to puking for hours on end.

I feel like eating will make it better and it does for about 5 minutes and then i feel sicker than i did before eating. URGH!!! mine stopped at 13weeks last time how the hell can i last another 7.5 weeks with this.

My last pregnancy i had a break down at 12 weeks and just cried that morning sickness was so bad i never want to be pregnant again, and what if i'm one of those pregnant women who are sick their entire pregnancies!!! lol.

When 13 weeks rolled around i got over it pretty quickly

At the moment i have MS, frequent urination which is super annoying and i didn't have it last time, Getting baby bloat so bad!! i look like i did at 12 weeks pregnant.


----------



## sassy_mom

I have found that peppermint helps a lot for me. If you can't stand to have anything in your mouth, you can buy some peppermint oil and put it either in a diffuser or just in a bowl of water. It is suppose to help ease the nausea. I got my :bfp: at 10 dpo so I feel like I've already known forever! lol! It's been hard keeping the secret for so long. We finally told everyone. Lots of happiness all the way around. I go in 2 weeks for my first appt. I cannot wait. :)


----------



## Betheney

tinytears said:


> Well I feel rotten today.
> I have had awful on off headaches for the past 3 days I have some cool n sooth strips which help but don't shift it.
> To make things worse I woke up with a rotten cold today really congested and fatigued. This is my first pregnancy so don't really know if there is anything I can take, any of you lovely ladies got any tips?
> Hope the rest of you are ok :flower:

Cold and flu tablets are a no no but my doctor told me the only thing that works in cold and flu tablets is the paracetamol so take regular paracetamol and you should feel better. I was surprised it worked because i only ever took it for aches and pains.



gentlemama said:


> Glad to hear the good news Betheney
> 
> Dizziness has been horrible for me too. And morning sickness is definitely beginning. Trying to convince myself to go eat lunch, but food sounds so icky to me right now

Thanks so much! hope the MS improves



EmyDra said:


> I have a wee bit of dizziness and faintness. Really got the munchies too!
> 
> I'm still so broody :wacko:, wish twins ran in my family. I so want more than one more!

I'm obsessed too, i think there's only one in there but i desperately want two!



sassy_mom said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining! I just found this thread and am very excited! I have been looking for more January babies! :thumbup:
> I hope everyone is doing good! At the moment I am fighting nausea. My prenatal vitamin makes me sick. I am sucking on peppermint at the moment and it is helping so much!!! I had awful sickness .. I won't call it morning because it lasted all day .... with my daughter. My pregnancy and delivery was scary enough to keep me and DH from adding a sibling but we really don't want her growing up alone. She is 3.5 now and we are excited. This time around the nausea has been mild. Thank goodness. I am hoping that it doesn't get any worse. It is hard enough to take care of yourself when you are spewing your guts but when you have a little one ... no fun! DH is so excited to have another one and he is hoping for a teammate (boy) this time around! I'm so glad to have found this thread!!!:happydance:

What's your EDD I'll add you to the first post.


----------



## sassy_mom

My EDD is January 3rd. :)


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> I have found that peppermint helps a lot for me. If you can't stand to have anything in your mouth, you can buy some peppermint oil and put it either in a diffuser or just in a bowl of water. It is suppose to help ease the nausea. I got my :bfp: at 10 dpo so I feel like I've already known forever! lol! It's been hard keeping the secret for so long. We finally told everyone. Lots of happiness all the way around. I go in 2 weeks for my first appt. I cannot wait. :)

Sassy i'm 5+5 as well and i found out at 10dpo!! i feel like the wait to get past 14dpo was just forever. Are you due on the 4th? I am but with the different timezones you might not be.

- edit- 

Just read your previous post


----------



## AJThomas

Oh yeah, I have the dizzy spells today, almost passed out today too, I had to sit down for a bit. I gotta say, as bad as the nausea is, it is still reassuring to know things are progressing smoothly. Drinking ginger beer helps soothe my tummy and is the only thing that has kept me from throwing up so far.


----------



## Betheney

nothing helps me and i have meds as well.

I've tried ginger beer, small frequent meals, eno, meds... everything.


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney, I was like that when I was pg with Tess. I was so sick all the time. My dr. gave me an rx too and nothing helped. I actually lost weight. I hope you get relief soon


----------



## Betheney

thanks duckytwins :)

you weren't that bad with the twins?


----------



## AllieIA

Did most of you have follow up hcg tests? My doctor just did the one last week as well as progesterone. Wasn't sure if I should be requesting another one...
He put me on progesterone suppositories since my results came back at 19 and he treats anything below 25.


----------



## Betheney

i had a follow up one but only because of the bleeding


----------



## mrspeanut

Can I join you please?! Found out a few days ago we are due #2 on 15th Jan 2013. Completely thrilled! Congrats to all you other January mummies :dance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I feel like I've known forever as well, I found out at 9dpo and I'm due jan 3rd. Got a really bad feeling today though, woke up with no symptoms at all, boobs not sore anymore. I hate days like this I feel like its all over.


----------



## Bella'smummy

Ok so feeling sick has kicked in big time, feel like I could throw up any minute, can't drink tea or hot chocolate and Definitley not orange juice I had run to the bathroom, I'm hoping that this is all a good sign that things are going well I am so worried this pregnancy will go wrong x 
Hope everyone else is feeling good


----------



## Indiapops

Bella'smummy said:


> Ok so feeling sick has kicked in big time, feel like I could throw up any minute, can't drink tea or hot chocolate and Definitley not orange juice I had run to the bathroom, I'm hoping that this is all a good sign that things are going well I am so worried this pregnancy will go wrong x
> Hope everyone else is feeling good

I was on my break at work yesterday.. I was feeling fine, went to pick up my drink and that was it.. I start to boke infront of everyone.. and go very hot and sicky.. so I hope this is normal too.. I figured its fine.. just not lady like at times lol... best if look hun x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Indiapops said:


> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> Ok so feeling sick has kicked in big time, feel like I could throw up any minute, can't drink tea or hot chocolate and Definitley not orange juice I had run to the bathroom, I'm hoping that this is all a good sign that things are going well I am so worried this pregnancy will go wrong x
> Hope everyone else is feeling good
> 
> I was on my break at work yesterday.. I was feeling fine, went to pick up my drink and that was it.. I start to boke infront of everyone.. and go very hot and sicky.. so I hope this is normal too.. I figured its fine.. just not lady like at times lol... best if look hun xClick to expand...

Indiapops yep that's how I was with my first, this is my 6th pregnancy but only have 2 little ones here :cry: my youngest is only 8 months lol so happened alot quicker then expected so how your feeling is all good signs x


----------



## Indiapops

Bella'smummy said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> Ok so feeling sick has kicked in big time, feel like I could throw up any minute, can't drink tea or hot chocolate and Definitley not orange juice I had run to the bathroom, I'm hoping that this is all a good sign that things are going well I am so worried this pregnancy will go wrong x
> Hope everyone else is feeling good
> 
> I was on my break at work yesterday.. I was feeling fine, went to pick up my drink and that was it.. I start to boke infront of everyone.. and go very hot and sicky.. so I hope this is normal too.. I figured its fine.. just not lady like at times lol... best if look hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Indiapops yep that's how I was with my first, this is my 6th pregnancy but only have 2 little ones here :cry: my youngest is only 8 months lol so happened alot quicker then expected so how your feeling is all good signs xClick to expand...

Aw I can see why you feel anxious now
:hugs: I hope everything goes smoothly for you.. its nice to have babies close together my mum had a 10 yr gap with me and my sisters.. but theres only months between them.. A roudy but happy house lol.. I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy xxx :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Feeling just yuck this morning! The queasiness is hard to put up with when you have a busy little one on your hands. My daughter keeps bringing me things and giving me little kisses and saying this will make you feel better. :hugs: I am trying to just be thankful that this isn't like it was when I was pregnant before. I just hate that constant sick feeling in my stomach!! :sick:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mrs Miggins said:


> I feel like I've known forever as well, I found out at 9dpo and I'm due jan 3rd. Got a really bad feeling today though, woke up with no symptoms at all, boobs not sore anymore. I hate days like this I feel like its all over.

I feel the same way! Yesterday and today my boobs are a lot less sore than they have been the past week. I'm hoping it's just my body getting used to the hormones or something. FX'd:hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

I lost a full stone in my first pregnancy over the first trimester, was just sick everytime I ate or when I brushed my teeth. My sickness went from 6 weeks till about 16 weeks before, hasn't kicked in yet other than mild wooziness.

I kept telling myself this isn't a craving but it's getting out of hand. I'm obsessed with a certain brand of fresh white chocolate cookies, I can't stop eating them! I'm having trips into town to get them nearly everyday and sending OH out at night (two stores do them, one is open till 9pm). They come in packs of 5 and I've had at least 4 everyday for the last 5 days :( it's nuts.

Got mild reflux/burny throat yesterday, didn't get that at all last time. Think it's bordering on heartburn which will be a new one for me.

Have serious bloat too. I'm gaining weight rapidly from the cookies so hoping I get some sickness to counter it or my weight will end up being too high for my local hospital :(


----------



## AMP1117

So I am 5 weeks today and so far no nausea...although I have had other "tummy trouble" Just curious as to when everyone elses morning sickness started? Hope you all are doing well.:kiss:


----------



## brieri1

AMP1117 said:


> So I am 5 weeks today and so far no nausea...although I have had other "tummy trouble" Just curious as to when everyone elses morning sickness started? Hope you all are doing well.:kiss:

Mine started around 4 weeks 3 days, but looking back, it wasn't bad. It just started to get bad in the last couple days.


----------



## sassy_mom

Has anyone done the Chinese Gender predictor? I've done it on two different websites and got two different answers! lol! I also had it say I was 26 and 27 and that I conceived a baby due in January in August???? REALLY!? Talk about faulty website! lol!


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Has anyone done the Chinese Gender predictor? I've done it on two different websites and got two different answers! lol! I also had it say I was 26 and 27 and that I conceived a baby due in January in August???? REALLY!? Talk about faulty website! lol!

There are some variations but the principle is supposed to be based on lunar age and lunar month of conception, which many are not.
This one is more accurate:
https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone done the Chinese Gender predictor? I've done it on two different websites and got two different answers! lol! I also had it say I was 26 and 27 and that I conceived a baby due in January in August???? REALLY!? Talk about faulty website! lol!
> 
> There are some variations but the principle is supposed to be based on lunar age and lunar month of conception, which many are not.
> This one is more accurate:
> https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.htmlClick to expand...


Thank you!! That was way better than some of the others. I got a boy prediction! :) Oh that would make DH so happy!! :happydance: I've looked on a couple of others and got boy those times too. All I care is that it is a healthy :baby:


----------



## AJThomas

I got girl but I feel its a boy, we'll see tho, I'll be over the moon either way.


----------



## AllieIA

It's predicting a girl for me... We would really like a son but of course happy either way! My husband is amazing with our girls so I'm sure if we have another daughter she'll have him wrapped around her little pinky from the start. 
Im guessing the prediction only works with singleton pregnancies...my first pregnancy the prediction came back as a boy and we had identical twin girls!


----------



## KatieB

I'm predicted a baby girl this time but then I was last time...! 
Will be staying team yellow again I think but am pretty sure I'm going to have another cheeky boy! xx

@ AllieIA - how lovely to have identical twins xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm predicted a boy!

I'm feeling very anxious today, I guess because of the problems I've had and also re scan on Friday to rule out ectopic, just worried x


----------



## KatieB

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm predicted a boy!
> 
> I'm feeling very anxious today, I guess because of the problems I've had and also re scan on Friday to rule out ectopic, just worried x

Good luck for Friday hunny :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun x


----------



## Indiapops

I've been predicted a girl.. I'm happy either way.. but lve got a feeling its a girl x


----------



## Betheney

i'm not bothering with the prediction because it was wrong the first time.


----------



## jrowenj

Anyone have some encouraging words? Feeling anxious bc i dont have much symptoms..my bbs feel less sore every day ughh


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Jaime, I wish I knew what to say. :hugs: I just hope it's a good thing. Try to keep positive!


----------



## Betheney

AMP1117 said:


> So I am 5 weeks today and so far no nausea...although I have had other "tummy trouble" Just curious as to when everyone elses morning sickness started? Hope you all are doing well.:kiss:

With my DD it started bang on 6 weeks this time it was more bang on 5 weeks



jrowenj said:


> Anyone have some encouraging words? Feeling anxious bc i dont have much symptoms..my bbs feel less sore every day ughh

With my first pregnancy i lost my symptoms over a number of days then after 3 days i had some spotting, i called my doctor who said loss of symptoms is very common and so is spotting it's probably just a coincidence they fell on the same day. It was a coincidence because everything turned out fine and she's now 18 months old.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks girls!!!!! Its amazing how the support of this site really helps ease my mind! Ive never made it past 6 weeks so i don't really know what to expect!


----------



## duckytwins

I want you to get there so badly! I can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I want you to get there so badly! I can't wait to hear your birth story!

:hugs::hugs: we are gonna get there together!!!


----------



## duckytwins

jrowenj said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I want you to get there so badly! I can't wait to hear your birth story!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: we are gonna get there together!!!Click to expand...

You bet we are!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Betheney

i've been on this site for so long but i rarely need to have a whine over something or feel anxious over something. Then a couple of weeks ago i was panicked with my toddler over something and i got all the right knowledge, information and support. I was so grateful that when the time came for me to need the ladies on BnB they were there for me :) This really is a great place to be.

How far are you now? Jrowenj?


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> i've been on this site for so long but i rarely need to have a whine over something or feel anxious over something. Then a couple of weeks ago i was panicked with my toddler over something and i got all the right knowledge, information and support. I was so grateful that when the time came for me to need the ladies on BnB they were there for me :) This really is a great place to be.
> 
> How far are you now? Jrowenj?

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow:thumbup: 

Go for my first scan in 2 wks


----------



## Betheney

i'm 6 weeks tomorrow too!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Woooo hooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDust04

Just had some yellow/pink discharge. I am reminding myself that this is very close to when I spotted with my daughter and not to freak out!

I also noticed that I have not had nearly enough water today, so after some advice from Jes, I am taking it easy on the couch and drinking a bottle!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow too Betheney! Got to try to keep calm 6 weeks scares me.


----------



## els1022

Is anyone else going crazy over certain smells? My nose seems so sensitive and it's what's causing most of my nausea! DH can't bring any type of food near me...:wacko:


----------



## Family

Hi ladies! Congrats to the newcomer!


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> So I am 5 weeks today and so far no nausea...although I have had other "tummy trouble" Just curious as to when everyone elses morning sickness started? Hope you all are doing well.:kiss:
> 
> With my DD it started bang on 6 weeks this time it was more bang on 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have some encouraging words? Feeling anxious bc i dont have much symptoms..my bbs feel less sore every day ughhClick to expand...
> 
> With my first pregnancy i lost my symptoms over a number of days then after 3 days i had some spotting, i called my doctor who said loss of symptoms is very common and so is spotting it's probably just a coincidence they fell on the same day. It was a coincidence because everything turned out fine and she's now 18 months old.Click to expand...

You girls are the sweetest, you have such kind and encouraging words for each other! I'm sure others feel reassured reading these posts.

Keep it up ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all. Just popping in to say hello. Have you ladies told anyone yet? Told my mom yesterday and will tell DHs patente this weekend but no one else for a few months.

Symptoms are weird here and not really feeling pregnant yet!


----------



## duckytwins

We haven't told anyone yet, but as long as my scan goes well tomorrow, we'll be telling my parents on Mother's Day!


----------



## sassy_mom

What a wonderful Mother's day present! I will be 6 weeks tomorrow as well!! :) We have told everyone. I was never one for waiting until 8 weeks. I don't do well with secrets! LOL! I go for my first appointment on the 22nd. It seems like it is taking forever to get here. 

I bought those sea bands (nausea bracelets) today. I haven't been too bad since Monday but it's all day queasiness and my stomach being empty makes it worse so I thought why not try these just to help out. So far they seem to be working very well. Tomorrow will be the real test. I hope they work because I have some chores that need doing that my stomach is not letting me get to! UGH!


----------



## alannadee

Morning sickness started today! a morning hugging the toilet! :sick:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm 6 weeks too!

I'm so glad that we are all here for one another - a problem shared is a problem halved and all that. It's comforting to know that you can get opinions from people in the same situation as you and hear other people's experiences.

I've not had any actual sickness yet and the nauseous feeling comes and goes. The weekend was worse and not really had it since. In a way I think it would be comforting to have it. Still getting quite a bit of cm and sore boobs, tummy ache comes and goes and when I sneeze I have this real pull in my tummy. X


----------



## KatieB

Sore boobs syndrome started here :haha:


----------



## Family

KatieB said:


> Sore boobs syndrome started here :haha:

Me too! Hahaha


----------



## Family

I had my dating scan today and it went well as I am due in December! Lol! :) good luck to you all!


----------



## jogami

Lucky fishes! I'm not feeling anything :sad2: Bar the odd twinge here or there I don't even feel pregnant.

Ok I sometimes gag while brushing my teeth but maybe I'm just putting the brush too far down :-k

Well roll on scan next week Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

The gender predictor on here with the button says girl and said girl last time, but the more detailed one predicted boy correctly for Silas and predicts boy for this one.

So one of them is gonna be right :haha:

I've put on 9lbs already...I know I'm eating a lot of cookies but how is that possible?!


----------



## Betheney

oh yes i remember the increased gag reflex!!!

My boobs aren't sore but my nipples are, it's awful feeding Eva. I never considered giving it the flick but then realised if i gave in this easy when she was a newborn she never would of ended up a breastfed baby.

MS is still awful and i'm not sure if i mentioned it in here or not but i made a thread about the BRAT theory which is Bananas, rice, apple and toast!! These foods have saved me this time. Peanut butter on toast is a god send!!! i also mush banana on top of it but i don't know if others are willing to eat peanut butter and banana on toast, i happen to LOVE it.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:hi: looks like i get to join you lovely ladies found out today that i am expecting #2 :happydance: EDD is the 9th of Jan 

Congrats to you all and a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo add me to january 21 st or 23 rd :) im only 3 weeks :) go to docs todayyyy...ahh first child ever, with type 1 diabetes, id be lying if i said i wasnt nervous! Congrats to us all! :)


----------



## LittlemissH

Hey girls, 
Im expecting baby no.1 due 5th January, heaps excited and pretty scared as i had mmc nov 2010. Having a private scan at 7 weeks to see how the little bean is doing.
Wishing you all a h&h 9 months :thumbup:
X


----------



## Rockell8788

How we all feeling? Really need to sort my ticker out my cant figure out how :dohh: ms has hit iv felt so nauseous since yesterday evening right now I'm deep breathing as Im sure I'm going to be sick. I'm pretty sure this beany is a girl don't know why just a feeling I have


----------



## Betheney

welcome newbies!!! congratulations on your BFP's.

Nikki is there many extra complications being a type 1 diabetic and pregnant? do you just follow the same worries as someone with gestational diabetes?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

To be honest...im not sure! My best friend is 7 months and found out she has gestational diab and she told me how hard it is for her...theyve told her if she doesnt get under control shell have a 10 lb baby.... Same with type 1 i have to be careful to keep my sugars well which isssss super tough when u have a growing baby inside of u! They also said first 8 weeks of pregnancy is crucial on keeping sugars normal because it can cause birth defects....i also have a very high chance of pre eclampsia near labor... Most every diabetic i know had to have emergency c sections because of it...im scared, but i know well get hrough it! :)


----------



## Betheney

My mum had gestational diabetes but she was amazing at keeping everything under control. It went undetected in one pregnancy and the baby ended up at 10lbs but in all the pregnancies it was detected for the babies were 7lb-8lb but only because she worked hard at maintaining a good sugar free diet.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes its definately possible. I take insulin 5 times a day which is a struggle in itself. They told me the first trimester I would have tons of low blood sugars but by 2nd trimester my insulin needs would go up and possibly over 100-200 units a day... regularly i take about 50 units a day so thats a big jump!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 6 weeks to all my fellow sweet peas out there!!!


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes its definately possible. I take insulin 5 times a day which is a struggle in itself. They told me the first trimester I would have tons of low blood sugars but by 2nd trimester my insulin needs would go up and possibly over 100-200 units a day... regularly i take about 50 units a day so thats a big jump!!

sounds like a journey and a half!!

I'm sure with the right doctor and proper monitoring everything will be fine.


----------



## calista20

Hi ladies,

Found you from another thread! Just found out yesterday I'm expecting baby number 3, dh's 1st. We're so excited as we've been trying since August and found out about 2 and a half months ago that my thyroid levels were off even though I'm medicated for it. So after a dosage change and my levels going back to a better level, we finally got our bfp!!

Congrats to everyone here!


----------



## EmyDra

I had borderline GD last time, I monitered my blood sugar but it was never high. Despite that I had a 10lbs baby. I weigh less this time round but have already gained so much weight :( 
Really wanting the sickness to kick in and get my weight on track before the midwives weigh me,as then I'm medium risk and can't use my local hospital :(

Type 1 does require a lot more attention and monitering, hoping everything will be straight forward for you :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

calista20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Found you from another thread! Just found out yesterday I'm expecting baby number 3, dh's 1st. We're so excited as we've been trying since August and found out about 2 and a half months ago that my thyroid levels were off even though I'm medicated for it. So after a dosage change and my levels going back to a better level, we finally got our bfp!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone here!

CONGRATS!!! Such an amazing feeling!! :)


----------



## calista20

oops forgot that my due date is January 16th :)

Thanks, Nikki!! It is :)


----------



## hunni12

I'm due january 14th, but it's not official


----------



## jrowenj

I can't believe we are almost at 90 ladies preggo for January due dates! OMG!!! Thats 3 births a day! hehee!


----------



## AJThomas

For me the MS comes and goes but the extreme fatigue, hunger n frequent urination are constant companions now.


----------



## MamaDee

Hi ladies. I'd like to join in! Found out last Saturday at 9 dpo. Edd is January 17th! So exciting that there is so many in jan already!


----------



## Mbhg1980

MamaOfOne said:


> Hi ladies. I'd like to join in! Found out last Saturday at 9 dpo. Edd is January 17th! So exciting that there is so many in jan already!

Congrats, MamaofOne! Welcome! :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D lots of Jan babys hehe looks like its going to be a big month for us ladies :thumbup: congrats to everyone:hugs:


----------



## JCh

MissMummy2Be said:


> :D lots of Jan babys hehe looks like its going to be a big month for us ladies :thumbup: congrats to everyone:hugs:

It looks like we're a day apart on due dates!


----------



## Betheney

BOOM!

and we're 90!!


----------



## AJThomas

@Betheney, thanks for doing such an AWESOME job of keeping the thread updated!!


----------



## gentlemama

uh oh, I'm feeling good today, no queaziness, lots of energy. I'm a little bit worried. Last time I was constantly ill through first trimester. makes me think something is wrong.


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> @Betheney, thanks for doing such an AWESOME job of keeping the thread updated!!

oh thanks so much

I'm procrastinating my uni work really, and tonight my MS is so bad i can't bring myself to move from the position i've settled myself into on the lounge. lol. Any slight jostle makes me need to vomit, so even though i'm tired and cold i'm not moving which means i'm stuck on the lounge with the laptop refreshing BnB. lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hi!!! Due Jan 13 ! Having faith all will be fine!


----------



## calista20

Wow 90 ladies already!! That's so awesome! Lots of bump buddies :)

Has anyone found an iphone app for pregnancy that they absolutely love? I have the what to expect one but looking for other good ones.


----------



## JCh

calista20 said:


> Wow 90 ladies already!! That's so awesome! Lots of bump buddies :)
> 
> Has anyone found an iphone app for pregnancy that they absolutely love? I have the what to expect one but looking for other good ones.

Babycenter is really good, tells you something for EACH day! And some fun stuff to do!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay at 90!!! So excited to see all the new babies! Next year will be great! I am so thankful for this thread! I feel like I have an entire support system ... especially when the days are bad. No one understands what you are going through like other pregnant women. My poor DH is doing all he can to keep me comfortable and sick free! Such a sweetie. 6 weeks today ... Happy 6 weeks to you other ladies that I am sharing this day with! The sickness was awful this morning. I think I would have preferred to actually get sick instead of that feeling in my throat. UGH! :sick: :sick:
I put my sea bands on first thing this morning, fell back asleep and I think had I not had them on, I would have been hugging the toilet bowl in tears this morning. But I forced myself up out of bed and managed to get breakfast made (toast and dry cereal) and thankfully it feels like it is starting to let up. I desperately want some orange juice though. lol! 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that this lets up by my anniversary next month. :shrug: DH has made plans ... first time ever ... and he is really excited -- I hope that I don't have to spend the day snuggled down in my recliner. 
Hope all of you ladies are doing well out there!


----------



## sassy_mom

gentlemama said:


> uh oh, I'm feeling good today, no queaziness, lots of energy. I'm a little bit worried. Last time I was constantly ill through first trimester. makes me think something is wrong.

Don't worry! I was the same way. My first one I was nasty sick and this time I can actually not live by the toilet 24/7. When I was told every pregnancy was different, I didn't believe it but it seems to be true. :hugs: happy thoughts! This one will be easier on you! That is what I am thinking. :happydance:


----------



## fingersxxd

Morning ladies! It took me two days to read up on this thread! 

I'm due on January 7th. I just got my second HCG levels back and they're doubling at 33 hrs. I had a previous MMC at 12 weeks so they wanted to be sure things were progressing nicely. They were 96 at 17dpo and 2968 a week later. I won't have a scan until 12 weeks (maybe 10 if I beg), so it's still a long way off. I am grateful to know I can carry to term. 

This is my 3rd pregnancy and (hopefully) 2nd baby. We've only actively TTC this one for this month and were NTNP since December. My first pregnancy we tried for a year coming off depo, so not unexpected) and after the loss we conceived right away. I actually didn't know i was pregnant until I starting barfing my brains out! I was just waiting for AF, lol. My daughter is 9 months old and running all over the place! She's a busy girl. I'm 31 and my other half is going to be 30 in July. We both work in law enforcement. I'm still on maternity leave but I go back in July. 

I also did the Chinese predictor it said girl for my daughter and says girl for this one! I'm team yellow all the way... even though its REALLY hard not to find out, I can't forget how amazing it was to hear "It's a GIRL!" and really not know (I was convinced she was a boy!). I had a very horrible delivery (I won't share, I don't want to scare anyone, unless you PM me if you REALLY want to know). So it really was a distraction when they declared it! 

Anyway, I'll stop with the novel. Congratulations to all the BFPs! I'm very glad to meet you all.


----------



## fingersxxd

Ok just curious... my ticker says I have 222 days to go and I'm 5+3 but if you look at sassy's post before me, hers says 6 weeks and 238 days to go. Is mine broken?


----------



## span

Betheny you've taken on a monster! :haha::thumbup:

I'm soooooo tired! :sleep: Couple of hours at work, hour commute home, feed my baby then bed! :sleep:


----------



## jrowenj

fingersxxd said:


> Ok just curious... my ticker says I have 222 days to go and I'm 5+3 but if you look at sassy's post before me, hers says 6 weeks and 238 days to go. Is mine broken?

Thats weird!!!! I think its broken!!!


----------



## JCh

I got rid of one of my tickers cuz it was wrong on how far I am- Thinking because it's a leap year....


----------



## sassy_mom

fingersxxd said:


> Ok just curious... my ticker says I have 222 days to go and I'm 5+3 but if you look at sassy's post before me, hers says 6 weeks and 238 days to go. Is mine broken?

You may just want to try redoing it. I had a problem with my anniversary one at first. I deleted it out and did it again and it's fine now.


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!! Goodness, 90 of us now!

Welcome to all of the new ladies, I hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## Poppy84

Does anyone know anything about a virus called slap cheek? Im a teacher and we have had an outbreak of it at school. Aparently it's dangerous for pregnant women


----------



## JCh

Poppy84 said:


> Does anyone know anything about a virus called slap cheek? Im a teacher and we have had an outbreak of it at school. Aparently it's dangerous for pregnant women

It looks like you've been slapped in the face, red splotchy cheeks - head to ur doc to see if there is something you can take or do to get vaccinated ASAP! Maybe do a lil research online about it's effects on pregnancy. GL!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Does anyone else have lower back pain and what are you doing about it? I'm so uncomfortable!


----------



## Poppy84

Been in phone to doc. I'm getting a blood test done in morning to see if im imune. I don't think there is anything I can do to prevent it. It says online it can cause miscarriage. Don't know if I should stay away from work or not


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just looked up that Slapped Cheek Disease as I'd never heard of it and it looks serious Poppy. Go nowhere near school til you know about your immunity. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC2B

Poppy - Have you looked on TES forums? there was a thread on this a while back - I think the consensus was that you can get it off pretty much anyone anytime, but i'm pretty sure that the person who was worried about it did stay off work until they had their results back. I'm also pretty sure that their HT was a pain about it. I'll see if I can find you a link.


----------



## MrsC2B

Slapped cheek - Newer thread

Slapped cheek - Older thread


----------



## Poppy84

Thanx mrsc2b

I'll read it now.
I'm waiting for nhs direct to call me back still with some advice


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi and congrats to all the new ladies.X


----------



## alannadee

calista20 said:


> oops forgot that my due date is January 16th :)
> 
> Thanks, Nikki!! It is :)

my due date is the 16th as well!


----------



## Greens25

Poppy84 said:


> Does anyone know anything about a virus called slap cheek? Im a teacher and we have had an outbreak of it at school. Aparently it's dangerous for pregnant women

Slap Cheek is fifths (I am also a teacher). You CANT BE IN THE BUILDING if there is a case. It is VERY dangerous to Mother and baby!


----------



## alannadee

Greens25 said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about a virus called slap cheek? Im a teacher and we have had an outbreak of it at school. Aparently it's dangerous for pregnant women
> 
> Slap Cheek is fifths (I am also a teacher). You CANT BE IN THE BUILDING if there is a case. It is VERY dangerous to Mother and baby!Click to expand...

I agree, (Im a teacher too) it is dangerous, stay away untill sorted.


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks everyone
Nhs direct agreed I should t go in until I get the blood results. I feel like a naughty school child not going in when I'm not even ill


----------



## AllieIA

I know this was just asked about but I can't find the post...suggestions for smart phone app. I was just looking at Pregnancy Sprout
Any suggestions? I have just mommies.com page that I glance at. It's day by day but just on their webpage, not interactive.
Thoughts? I like reading the little facts and whatnot about development from day to day.
I have a feeling all day sickness is going to be my companion soon. I am already experiencing food aversions. Sweet things sound wretched!! Having some faint nausea that briefly dissipates if I eat. I'm very anti puke but thinking this go round may get me. With my twins I was on zofran from 7 weeks to about 13 or so. I was a wreck, but fought actually puking. I guess the next week or so will be the true test..


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. I've got baby centre and also health and pregnancy parenting. They've both good


----------



## fingersxxd

Thanks ladies got it all straightened out. Back to 242 days remaining.


----------



## calista20

alannadee said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> oops forgot that my due date is January 16th :)
> 
> Thanks, Nikki!! It is :)
> 
> my due date is the 16th as well!Click to expand...

That's awesome!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Does anyone else have lower back pain and what are you doing about it? I'm so uncomfortable!

Me :( sitting for too long when I get up it's quite uncomfortable, in bed too. I got it very bad last time but not this early on I don't think.

Woooohooo! :happydance:

90 ladies! Can not WAIT till around the 12 week mark where they'll be an influx of scan pics :D, love that it'll start around my 10 week stage and go on until my 14 week one :)

SO EXCITED FOR BABIES!!:baby:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

EmyDra said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have lower back pain and what are you doing about it? I'm so uncomfortable!
> 
> Me :( sitting for too long when I get up it's quite uncomfortable, in bed too. I got it very bad last time but not this early on I don't think.
> 
> Woooohooo! :happydance:
> 
> 90 ladies! Can not WAIT till around the 12 week mark where they'll be an influx of scan pics :D, love that it'll start around my 10 week stage and go on until my 14 week one :)
> 
> SO EXCITED FOR BABIES!!:baby:Click to expand...



Hahathats true! I have my first neonatal apptment may 23 rd..im only 3 weeks now but by then ill be a little over 5... I get an early 5 week ultrasound bc of my diabetes! And they say diabetes is a bad thing ;)


----------



## Mbhg1980

Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D


----------



## jrowenj

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

Omgggg thats awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Twins! That's great! :happydance:


----------



## AllieIA

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

Congratulations, twins are so much fun!


----------



## BabyDust04

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

Congrats!! That is so exciting! I can't wait to hear if they are fraternal or identical and the sexes (if you're finding out ;) )


----------



## Lillian33

calista20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Found you from another thread! Just found out yesterday I'm expecting baby number 3, dh's 1st. We're so excited as we've been trying since August and found out about 2 and a half months ago that my thyroid levels were off even though I'm medicated for it. So after a dosage change and my levels going back to a better level, we finally got our bfp!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone here!

Hi calista20, welcome!! Congrats on your BFP! Just wondering, is your thyroid underactive or overactive? I have an overactive thyroid and am still taking meds, i have asked the doc about this but she says as im on a low dose it should be fine. Still freaking out something will go wrong! Anyway, was just curious as havent seen many others with Thyroid problems.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
xx


----------



## duckytwins

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

Oh yay! Twins! I had my u/s today too! My dr. found a sac and a fetal pole, but it's too early to see much else. I go back in 2 weeks to make sure everything is progressing as it should. I found out today that there is now a blood test I can have done ~11 weeks to test for trisomies. I won't have to have the CVS test done this time! YAY! Oh how I wish this was available last time! We had to tell the boys today. DS found the u/s pictures on my desk before I could put them away, and he asked about them. I wasn't about to lie to him, so we told them. We decided this time to let them name the baby until we find out if it's a boy or girl. They decicded to name him/her "buggy". I'm going with bug for short! Anyone wanna see a picture?


----------



## Lillian33

duckytwins said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D
> 
> Oh yay! Twins! I had my u/s today too! My dr. found a sac and a fetal pole, but it's too early to see much else. I go back in 2 weeks to make sure everything is progressing as it should. I found out today that there is now a blood test I can have done ~11 weeks to test for trisomies. I won't have to have the CVS test done this time! YAY! Oh how I wish this was available last time! We had to tell the boys today. DS found the u/s pictures on my desk before I could put them away, and he asked about them. I wasn't about to lie to him, so we told them. We decided this time to let them name the baby until we find out if it's a boy or girl. They decicded to name him/her "buggy". I'm going with bug for short! Anyone wanna see a picture?Click to expand...

Aww bug, how cute!! Great news on your scan, would LOVE to see a pick as I have only been scheduled for a scan at 12 weeks :(

xx


----------



## Betheney

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

OH MY LORD CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I've always wanted twins it's going to be so exciting!!!!

Did you get any HCG tests??


----------



## duckytwins

Here's bug, all snug! :winkwink:https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/2cd427a7.jpg


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> Also if i remember correctly the group threads are usually season based but i'm in Aus where January is SUMMER! so joining a winter one always felt... weird.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/janbabies.png
> 
> *~ Banners ~*​
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/banner4.png
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wbg2.png
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bnb-1.png
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png
> 
> ​
> To add this banner which is also a link to this thread when you click on it simply copy and paste the following link but DELETE THE ASTERISKS!! and there is FOUR ****
> 
> Black Banner
> [*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/banner4.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> White Banner
> [*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wbg2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> Second White Banner
> [*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bnb-1.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> Black and white Banner
> [*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> Here is a photo highlighting where the Asterisks you have to delete are
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/instruc.png
> 
> *~ Due Dates ~*
> 
> I'm a full time uni student and a mummy to a 17th month old so be patient if i don't add your name quickly.
> 
> *1st Jan HAPPY NEW YEAR!*
> BabyHopeful2
> Els1022
> Jogami
> Lillian33
> Milty - Sadly a Chemical :cry: :angel:
> Weeplin
> 
> *2nd January*
> CT1
> JJJ05
> Laummatt
> Mum2joe
> 
> *3rd January*
> Celestine
> Crysttal
> Jrowenj
> Mbhg1980
> Mrs Miggins
> Sassy_mom
> Stockers697
> 
> *4th January*
> AJThomas
> Betheney
> Brieri1
> ReRe1307
> SoniaMillie01
> 
> *5th January*
> AllieIA
> Babydust04
> Confused87com
> Duckytwins
> LittlemissH
> Minniemoocher
> Prayingforbby
> Rockell8788
> Subby16
> 
> *6th January*
> Claireb86
> Greens25
> Indiapops
> Mrs Gibbo
> Sambatiki
> West
> 
> *7th January*
> Fingersxxd
> Gentlemama
> Jellybean83
> Miracle2012
> NewMommy2013
> ReadynWaiting
> Sharkey
> Sublimejen
> Tinytears
> Trissy
> 
> *8th January*
> 05mummy07
> Lilahbear
> 
> *9th January*
> Elle1981
> Jellylou
> Laura617
> MissMummy2Be
> MissyMojo
> Mrs S-M
> Naya69
> Pachamama
> Ttcbabynumbr3
> 
> *10th January*
> Amp1117
> Dan-O - Sadly miscarried :cry: :angel:
> Godpromised25
> JCh
> Span
> 
> *11th January*
> Alannadee
> ARuppe716
> ChattyB
> EmyDra
> Family
> KatieB
> MrsC2B
> Rachelh4207
> Tlustica
> 
> *12th January*
> FitzBaby
> Mamidoll
> MissFortune
> Misspeaches
> OoOo
> 
> *13th January*
> Baby3ondaway
> DeedeeBeester
> Mum2EmAndStep
> Poppy84
> Sideways 8
> Tasha
> 
> *14th January*
> Darkstar
> Hunni12
> Ittybittycoy
> 
> *15th January*
> Angel_face
> Brownie929
> Mrspeanut
> Mrs S-M
> 
> *16th January*
> Calista20
> 
> *17th January*
> MamaOfOne
> 
> *18th January*
> 
> *19th January*
> 
> *20th January*
> Angels330
> 
> *21th January*
> 
> *22nd January*
> 
> *23rd January*
> Nikkilewis14
> 
> *24th January*
> 
> *25th January*
> 
> *26th January*
> 
> *27th January*
> 
> *28th January*
> 
> *29th January*
> 
> *30th January*
> 
> *31st January*
> 
> ​
> https://versioned.nameberry.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/nyearsbaby2.bmphttps://windupmyskirt.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/baby-new-year-web-prv.jpg

 
Hi everyone! I got my BFP on the 4th (10 dpo) and my due date is roughly around Jan. 15th. Looking forward to getting to know y'all better!


----------



## Betheney

oh La Mere nice to see you here! HOORAY!

Also lovely scan pic Ducky! i can't wait to get mine! i have 10days to go :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

JCh said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> :D lots of Jan babys hehe looks like its going to be a big month for us ladies :thumbup: congrats to everyone:hugs:
> 
> It looks like we're a day apart on due dates!Click to expand...

:D hehe its excitting


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the scans ladies, and especially on twins!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just realized that my due date is actually on the 9th of Jan, not the 13. I'm 5 weeks and 1 day, would that make it week 6??? And today I started getting super tired, as it is right now, me in front of the computer.... barely keeping my eyes opened. Cramping is starting to fade away, nausea wasn't bad at all today, but breast tenderness kinda was. I'm having my scan on week 9! Can't wait! :)


----------



## Betheney

i made a snow themed banner for all those who have winter in January... not me it's going to be like 40 degrees Celsius. lol

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/snowbanner.jpg

It looks really big but it's the same size as the white ones it's just less noticeable with them because they have white backgrounds. I might shrink it down later when i can be bothered.


----------



## Betheney

i'm also really touched to see so many ladies using the banners :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Yay for the scans ladies and on the twins :D

I am going to be one tired lady this time around with being pregnant and a mum to a almost 9 month old and working about 5 days most weeks :S will be making a doctor app today he should give me a dating scan to double check how far along i am and also a blood test :) and if this pregnancy is anything like my last i will end up not working as my doctor put me of work last time due to migraines and right now i think this time will be the same :S o well that will mean more time to spend with Christian-James :D


----------



## ARuppe716

Wow, twins!! That's amazing-things are so exciting on our little thread. 

We told my parents today and it was fantastic :) We went out to eat to celebrate my new promotion and decided it was a good time to tell them-we were originally waiting until Sunday but I couldn't hold out any longer. My family is originally form St. Louis and we're huge Cardinals fans so we got them a set of pacifiers with the logo on them and a cute little card signed from the baby. My mom started jumping up and down and hugging us and telling all these random people in the restaurant that she's going to be a grandma!! It was so funny! Can't wait to tell DH's family on Sunday!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the twins!! How exciting! 

I don't know about you ladies but I am already ready to be in the second trimester. I couldn't even get out of my pajamas today! I am battling a headache so bad, DH had to come home and take over for me! My poor baby girl! I feel awful! I couldn't play with her at all today! Days like this make me feel horrible!!! :(


----------



## Betheney

i'm so useless and just feeling sorry for myself at the moment it's awful!!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

Twins how exciting! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## alannadee

hmmmm chicken! all i want to eat at the moment! am currently eating a roast chicken buttie for breakfast! any one else strange cravings?


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

Betheney said:


> i'm also really touched to see so many ladies using the banners :flower: :thumbup:

The banners are great, just wanted to say thanks for making them :) took me a while to decide which one was my favourite !

It's great to see so many jan babies. 
At the moment I'm counting down the days until my scan, can not wait only 12 more days.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Scan today, slightly nervous about it, will post once done, it's at 9.50am x


----------



## Betheney

I have 10 days until my scan!!!!


----------



## KatieB

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

Wow! Congratulations! Xx 
(Wanted to add smilies but for some reason it won't let me but it was going to the "happy dance" one and "hugs"!)


----------



## KatieB

Soniamillie01 said:


> Scan today, slightly nervous about it, will post once done, it's at 9.50am x

Hope your scan goes lovely for you sweets xx


----------



## KatieB

Yay, the banners are lovely, thanks Betheney xx


----------



## gingermango

Hey Ladies, my current edd is 4th January but Im sure it will change once Ive had my 1st scan :) Whoop Whoop, I have an 8 year old dd and a 2 year old ds already who we havent told yet lol xx


----------



## krystal27

Hi Ladies,

Due 17th January! so looking forward to being a mummy to my 2nd!


----------



## Greens25

Wow so much going on!

TWINS?!?!? that is so wonderful! congratulations!

Jes, bug is beautiful! I cannot wait to see all the rest of everyones us pictures start flowing in.

Bethany, how do I get the snowy January Babies banner? I like the in the Great White North (Also known as Canada) so I would LOVE that banner. It is May, and we just had snow last week!

As for me, my bbs are VERY sore now....weird because I woke up yesterday and they were not sore at all, even when poked. Around lunch they started to get progressivly sore again and now are killing me! I accidentally brushed my "loofa" (a scrubby ball thing you use in the shower to clean your body) over my nipple this morning and I thought I ripped it off! I yelped and everything :haha:
Also, since last night I have had a lot of gas pain in my tummy...anyone else. It feels like I swallowed a helium balloon! Also, I would have paid a million dollars if I could have blown up my alarm clock this morning at 5:30. 

Well HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

The link to the snow one is on the first thread same as how you got the one you currently have :)


----------



## jrowenj

Sonia - Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!!

My scan is in 12 days!!!! eeeeeekk!!!!!


----------



## 4MonkeysMama

Is it okay if I join the party? :)

Found out yesterday that we're expecting #5! *happy dance!*

Going by LMP, I am due Jan 10th, but my cycles are kind of crazy because I am still nursing babe #4 (he's almost 2). :)

Congrats to all! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney said:


> i'm also really touched to see so many ladies using the banners :flower: :thumbup:

They are all great! I wish I had room to add one to my sig :dohh:


----------



## Mbhg1980

Betheney said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D
> 
> OH MY LORD CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I've always wanted twins it's going to be so exciting!!!!
> 
> Did you get any HCG tests??Click to expand...

Thank you! It's surreal! No, no HCG test. I go back in one week for another ultrasound. They are fraternal.

Thank you to everyone for your congrats! What an awesome group we have--thanks, Ladies. Congrats to everyone who had a scan so far! Exciting news all around!


----------



## jrowenj

Mbhg1980 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D
> 
> OH MY LORD CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I've always wanted twins it's going to be so exciting!!!!
> 
> Did you get any HCG tests??Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! It's surreal! No, no HCG test. I go back in one week for another ultrasound.Click to expand...

I can't believe you have no symptoms and there are TWO babies in there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celestine

Congrats on the twins!! So amazing! I have a sono scheduled for this afternoon and I'm praying for the best. The previous sonos didnt reveal too much as they were so early.


----------



## gentlemama

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

wow! that is exciting! congratulations


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats on the twins Mbhg, that would be quite the shock. 
I go for my scan next Sat and can't wait. The next week is going to be soooo long!
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## EmyDra

Congrats Mbhg1980!!! :happydance:, VERY excited for you :)

Welcome all new BFPs! Had my doc appointment today so am waiting for the letter to say who''ll be looking after me and when i'll have my scan (was told it'll be around the 10 week mark)
Doctor had a little rant about early scans, I wasn't going to ask anyway but still. It is worth seeing if you get the chance! It's the tiny person growing in you when you have no sign at all!

Still no morning sickness for me yet, no real symptoms apart from a touch of tiredness.

Love the name your boys picked Jes! Baby Buggy :)


----------



## mellywelly

Hi everyone, only just found this thread! Not had time to read everything from the beginning yet, but will catch up tonight! 
I'm due 6th Jan, with baby no 2. We had 2 early mcs earlier this year, but everything is looking good with this one (lost both the others at 4w 4days). My 5 year old was also due to be a Jan baby, on the 14th, but came xmas eve instead, hoping this one hangs in til the new year!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney said:


> i'm so useless and just feeling sorry for myself at the moment it's awful!!!

I'm in that boat with you!! Last night I broke down and cried. My DH just laid there close to me and said just hang in there! He asked if there was anything he could for me. I just bawled noooo. :( Yesterday was a horrible day. But I am trying to think positively and say today is going to be better. We'll see how that works :\


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling good. I have 11 more days until my first appointment. I don't know that they will do a scan then. I will 2 days short of 8 weeks so we'll see. They may want to wait a few more weeks. I don't remember when I got my first pictures of my DD. I would love to see new baby though! 
I can't wait to see all the new pictures that start coming in on here!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh my goodness, I think I have just been having my first cravings. I am at work and I can't stop thinking about chicken pakora from the Indian takeaway. If I could leave work and run to the takeaway I would! has anyone else been having strong cravings?


----------



## ourlittlehill

Hi Ladies, I'd love to join up! I got my first positive at 11 DPO on Wednesday, and my EDD is January 21st! I haven't been to the Doctor yet, but I've taken 4 tests.. haha making the appointment to confirm today!!


----------



## gentlemama

Lilahbear said:


> Oh my goodness, I think I have just been having my first cravings. I am at work and I can't stop thinking about chicken pakora from the Indian takeaway. If I could leave work and run to the takeaway I would! has anyone else been having strong cravings?

Pizza! Its just about all I can think about. Going grocery shopping today and going to stock up on frozen pizzas....although now that you mention it pakora sounds good, but I'd prefer veg. Too bad there's no good Indian restaurants in my area :(


----------



## Celestine

Lilahbear said:


> Oh my goodness, I think I have just been having my first cravings. I am at work and I can't stop thinking about chicken pakora from the Indian takeaway. If I could leave work and run to the takeaway I would! has anyone else been having strong cravings?

Oh my goodness. I have such a weird craving for boiled eggs. So strange that I would want this now as it's been over a decade since I wanted any.


----------



## AJThomas

Celestine said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I think I have just been having my first cravings. I am at work and I can't stop thinking about chicken pakora from the Indian takeaway. If I could leave work and run to the takeaway I would! has anyone else been having strong cravings?
> 
> Oh my goodness. I have such a weird craving for boiled eggs. So strange that I would want this now as it's been over a decade since I wanted any.Click to expand...

That's my craving too!


----------



## sassy_mom

Pasta! Oh my goodness pasta is all I want. Also I want fideo. I make it all the time when we have mexican food night and I want it everyday. Now that you mention pizza, I sooooo want some! I cannot wait to go grocery shopping so I can have the foods I crave stocked in my pantry. That has been the hardest part of this week. I didn't realize the MS would kick in and it makes it worse when my stomach is empty. The problem with that is there is nothing I have that I want so everything seems to make me want to gag. Come on grocery shopping!!! :) I also am going to make Gnocchi soup. It's a soup from Olive Garden that I love. I've made it before and I have a serious need for some! Great part is that I can make a giant pot and freeze a bunch of it in small bowl for whenever I need a little something. :)


----------



## calista20

[/QUOTE]

Hi calista20, welcome!! Congrats on your BFP! Just wondering, is your thyroid underactive or overactive? I have an overactive thyroid and am still taking meds, i have asked the doc about this but she says as im on a low dose it should be fine. Still freaking out something will go wrong! Anyway, was just curious as havent seen many others with Thyroid problems.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
xx[/QUOTE]

Hi Lillian,

Thank you and congrats on yours too! My thyroid is underactive and I currently take 200mcg of synthroid. It is now slightly overactive but it helped me conceive this month. You should be fine but just make sure to get your levels checked more often than normal. I already have an appt with my endo just to review now that I'm pregnant and so he can monitor me more closely.


----------



## brieri1

6 weeks today! I can't quite figure out what I'm craving right now. I want salty, but sweet also sounds good. like french fries wrapped around a chocolate cookie with peanut butter chips.


----------



## Poppy84

Just got back from doctors appointment. He won't refer me for an early scan unless I have abdominal pain. I will therefore be finding out how to go private at about 7/8 weeks.

He also said to count from first day of spotting not first day of full flow which is wierd. So I'm 4weeks 6 days, not 5 days


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.
Had my scan today (follow up from possible ectopic) and all looks ok. There is a sac, yolk and fetal pole, also going back in two weeks for another. I am since started to have some brown cm and also quite a clump of cm, I'm assuming from scan - the brown being old from previous bleed and the cm maybe being residual jelly, any thoughts? I'll upload a pic if I can x


----------



## AJThomas

brieri1 said:


> *6 weeks today!* I can't quite figure out what I'm craving right now. I want salty, but sweet also sounds good. like french fries wrapped around a chocolate cookie with peanut butter chips.

Hurray for our sweet peas!!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wooooof I know im wayyy early but my boobs right under my armpit r SOOOORE!!! and im completely wiped out.. Could be the diabetes but it is completely under control so IM not sure. I think its too early to feel like this..isnt it?!


----------



## Lilahbear

My craving for pakora was so strong that as soon as I could leave work I ran out to marks & spencers and bought some. Just had them and they were good, although not quite what I had been craving. I would have gone to the Indian, but we are having takeaway pizza tonight and I thought a takeaway snack before a takeaway might be a bit much.  

I really hope this is not going to be a regular craving. If it is I am going to end up the size of a house and broke! Now if I could just develop a thing for carrots and hummous or something else healthy . . .


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Poppy84 said:


> Just got back from doctors appointment. He won't refer me for an early scan unless I have abdominal pain. I will therefore be finding out how to go private at about 7/8 weeks.
> 
> He also said to count from first day of spotting not first day of full flow which is wierd. So I'm 4weeks 6 days, not 5 days

I also thought DAy 1 of period was first day of full flow( i usually spot for 2 days prior to full flow).. when I found out i was pregnant i thought that it was almost impossible for my hcg to be that high at only 8dpo...so maybe im farthur along than i think...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im pretty sure i ovulated even earlier than the day i was supposed to also


----------



## Poppy84

Well I'm going to change my ticker a day. The further on the better haha


----------



## jrowenj

I don't really have any specific cravings... I just think about a food and once it is in my head I HAVE TO HAVE IT! So, now I want pizza... thanks, ladies! hahahaha!!!

Does anyone have spurts of dizziness?? Sometimes I feel off balance... kinda like I am drunk... is that weird???


----------



## pachamama

jrowenj said:


> Does anyone have spurts of dizziness?? Sometimes I feel off balance... kinda like I am drunk... is that weird???

Hi, I'm 5 weeks and a few days along and I've been getting quite frequent random bouts of dizziness. Like, I'll be chatting to someone and then it all goes a bit wierd/dizzy (bit like being drunk, like you say) and then I can't quite remember what I was saying and then a few seconds later I'll be fine again. Has happened too many times now to be a coincidence.

Oh, and I'm constantly starving! And craving boiled eggs too... xx


----------



## EmyDra

Marks and Spencer white chocolate cookies. I'm buying them everyday, it's disgraceful, takes an hour to walk there and back and I keep doing it! It is ALL I want!


----------



## Poppy84

Well I don't want anything right now as I feel sick :-(


----------



## Soniamillie01

On off dizziness for me too x


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Wooooof I know im wayyy early but my boobs right under my armpit r SOOOORE!!! and im completely wiped out.. Could be the diabetes but it is completely under control so IM not sure. I think its too early to feel like this..isnt it?!

Not at all! I felt exhausted right away! Your body could just be very responsive to being pregnant and you feel things right away.


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> Well I don't want anything right now as I feel sick :-(

Yep I am with you! I keep eating just so the nausea won't be worse and I can keep nutrients in my little sweat pea ... getting too hungry makes my stomach feel like I'm on a roller coaster that will never stop! :sick: :sick: :sick:

Today I gave in to my gnocchi soup craving and took my DD out for lunch to Olive Garden ... got there and within a few minutes of starting to eat my stomach got even worse. Horrible place to be when you feel like you need to be sick and can't get away from the table. Thankfully, our waitress packed another bowl and what was in mine in a to go bowl, and got us up and out of there quickly!

whew!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I don't really have any specific cravings... I just think about a food and once it is in my head I HAVE TO HAVE IT! So, now I want pizza... thanks, ladies! hahahaha!!!
> 
> Does anyone have spurts of dizziness?? Sometimes I feel off balance... kinda like I am drunk... is that weird???

I get dizzy a lot. I seem to always be getting up too fast no matter how slow I try to get up. It makes my head spin!


----------



## BabyDust04

I have been sound asleep by 9pm every night! I also have had bouts of dizziness when I stand up too quickly and my BB's are so sore, all day long! 

I haven't really had any cravings, although I just finished lunch and am now thinking about a cheese quesadilla filled with mushrooms, yum!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow, my cycle was a giant mess this time (which is how we ended up with an "oops!"). I spotted for a week, then had a day off, then started a flow for 5 days, then ovulated a week later. Dr. estimated I'm about 5 weeks, but my beta seemed to put me farther along. I wonder where I really am?? 

As far as food, I had a craving the other day (for beef jerky of all things - :sick: ) and had DH pick me up some. He got teryaki flavored and it was NASTY! I'm not sure if it's because it was teryaki, or because it was beef jerky... lol

I don't seem to want to eat lately. I'm not really nauseous or anything, I just don't feel like it... weird.


----------



## span

I'm also getting dizzy spells - a couple a day where it feels like the floor is moving. :wacko: 
No MS yet, though I did retch this morning. I can't remember when it started last time but, when it did, it was awful and lasted until well past 20 weeks. I still got occasional bouts the rest of the pregnancy too. :sick:

Fab that we've got some twins in the group! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Are there any of you ladies who can shed some light on this for me?

I've been reading that after your first baby, you show a lot sooner with your second. I am not eating any more than I normally do. Actually I'm eating less, yet I'm already having to do the rubber band on the pants trick because my pants are too tight. Also, I spent the last year losing 30lbs and went from a size 14 to a size 8. Does a smaller body type have anything to do with it as well? I weigh 20lbs less than I did when I got pregnant with my DD and am physically fit now. Any thoughts? I was just a little shocked at 6 weeks my pants are tight.


----------



## duckytwins

Brandi, your uterus never actually goes back to it's original size, so you will start to show sooner and sooner with each subsequent pregnancy. Maybe since you lost weight (congrats, btw, I did too!!) and your uterus never went back to it's original size, you would be bigger sooner anyway. Plus bloating can do it too!

My pants don't fit either. I've got the hair tie through the button hole too! :rofl:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Congrats on all your :bfp: can I please join you? - I have read all your posts they took a while:haha:

I got my :bfp: on 2 May (11DPO) first HCG 32
2nd HCG (19DPO) 798
Today 21DPO - The Doc finally confirms I am pregnant :happydance:

Me 40 Carer for Autistic Son - SAHM also to other son.
Hubby 32 Printer

Every little twinge and pain scares me as had a m/c at 6 weeks last year:cry: :cry:

I am 4w 4d (according to the Doc) - more HCG test next week.

A few symptoms on and off :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## duckytwins

welcome garfie! congrats on your :bfp:! I know what you mean about all the weird pains being scary. I've had two early m/cs and we lost our daughter at ~15 weeks in December. One day at a time! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## JCh

Welcome Garfie! Congrats on the BFP!!!

Brandi, my cousins wife is due in a couple weeks but she started showing nearly immediately and she's nearly a bone rack..... Smaller figures typically do show faster as they aren't hidden by any extra weight. Congrats on losing weight!
And on the note of second pregnancy, your body has done the expanding and knows to start doing it again, so it tends to show much quicker the more pregnancies you have. Don't beat yourself up about it, this is all for the good of the baby! H&H 9 months!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Brandi, your uterus never actually goes back to it's original size, so you will start to show sooner and sooner with each subsequent pregnancy. Maybe since you lost weight (congrats, btw, I did too!!) and your uterus never went back to it's original size, you would be bigger sooner anyway. Plus bloating can do it too!
> 
> My pants don't fit either. I've got the hair tie through the button hole too! :rofl:

:thumbup: I'm glad I'm not the only one!!! :haha: Congrats to you too on the weight loss! I knew my health was starting to be affected and I can't believe the difference. Then I look at my daughter who weighs 32 lbs and think I was carrying that weight on my body. I can barely pick her up anymore. How the heck was I carrying that weight on me! I will never go back. I plan on having a good exercise plan ... at least once MS wears off. Eating healthy and staying in shape .... my husband's grandmother joked when we told her about the baby. She said well she did it to herself didn't she going and gettin all sexy fine! LOL!!!!!!!! I love that woman. She cracks me up!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well done on your weight loss ladies, I know the commitment it takes. I lost 8 stone a few yrs back but unfortunately put most of it back on following a car crash. I'm overweight now but healthy and active and plan to remain active with swimming once given ok from midwife as she said to leave it for now due to problems to date. X


----------



## sassy_mom

I've read swimming is the best. I wish we had a pool! I'd be in it everyday!


----------



## BabyDust04

sassy_mom said:


> Are there any of you ladies who can shed some light on this for me?
> 
> I've been reading that after your first baby, you show a lot sooner with your second. I am not eating any more than I normally do. Actually I'm eating less, yet I'm already having to do the rubber band on the pants trick because my pants are too tight. Also, I spent the last year losing 30lbs and went from a size 14 to a size 8. Does a smaller body type have anything to do with it as well? I weigh 20lbs less than I did when I got pregnant with my DD and am physically fit now. Any thoughts? I was just a little shocked at 6 weeks my pants are tight.

Brandi, I feel your pain!! I wore a pair of pants to work the other day (that I wear pretty regularly) and was so uncomfortable I couldn't button them!! 

I didn't start showing until around 14-15 weeks with my daughter (if I'm remembering correctly), so I am interested to see how long it takes this time!


----------



## Celestine

Congrats Garfie on your BFP!! Welcome to the group. 

Update on my Dr. visit today. Saw the heartbeat!!! Was so stunned and amazed. Such a beautiful thing. I wanted to cry but managed to keep it together. I just feel so incredibly blessed. :cloud9:
My next appt is next Saturday. Looking forward to seeing baby then. :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

I heard swimming is really good for you too. Too bad I'm afraid of the water and can't swim! :rofl:

I am so embarassed to have gained 65 pounds when pg with the boys, then kept eating the same after they were born. I was in the process of losing when I got pg this time. I lost 24 pounds. I told DH after this one is born, I am back to losing again! I don't like being chubby. I was such a skinny kid, and didn't start gaining until I got married. I'll never go back there again!


----------



## duckytwins

YAY for a heartbeat! I can't wait to see ours! I think hearing it is awesome too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Anyone want to see my 6 week bloat? 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/90d10098.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

awww, it's cute!


----------



## els1022

sassy_mom said:


> Are there any of you ladies who can shed some light on this for me?
> 
> I've been reading that after your first baby, you show a lot sooner with your second. I am not eating any more than I normally do. Actually I'm eating less, yet I'm already having to do the rubber band on the pants trick because my pants are too tight. Also, I spent the last year losing 30lbs and went from a size 14 to a size 8. Does a smaller body type have anything to do with it as well? I weigh 20lbs less than I did when I got pregnant with my DD and am physically fit now. Any thoughts? I was just a little shocked at 6 weeks my pants are tight.

My pants are tight, too! I'm a size 6-8 as well and am shocked that even my sweatpants are feeling snug. I'm so glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I have bloat just like that Mrs M. I feel fat :( 6 weeks is too early to call it a bump right? :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the welcome!

Celestine - Congrats on seeing the heartbeat - wow how exciting :happydance: I'm thinking about buying a dopler so I can listen to my little one when I wish.

Mrs Miggins - Loving your 6 week bloat :flower: it is def true you show earlier with subsequent pregnancies (or is that just me?) :winkwink:

Well done all you ladies who have lost weight, don't you think it gets harder as you get older :haha:

Congrats also to the lady with twins :baby::baby:

Thanks for welcoming me to your group.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Had my scan today (follow up from possible ectopic) and all looks ok. There is a sac, yolk and fetal pole, also going back in two weeks for another. I am since started to have some brown cm and also quite a clump of cm, I'm assuming from scan - the brown being old from previous bleed and the cm maybe being residual jelly, any thoughts? I'll upload a pic if I can x

Glad your scan went well Soniamillie :hugs:

Try not to stress about the cm, im sure your little bean is doing great!
xx


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Had my scan today (follow up from possible ectopic) and all looks ok. There is a sac, yolk and fetal pole, also going back in two weeks for another. I am since started to have some brown cm and also quite a clump of cm, I'm assuming from scan - the brown being old from previous bleed and the cm maybe being residual jelly, any thoughts? I'll upload a pic if I can x

Glad the scan went well only 9 days until mine now!



jrowenj said:


> I don't really have any specific cravings... I just think about a food and once it is in my head I HAVE TO HAVE IT! So, now I want pizza... thanks, ladies! hahahaha!!!
> 
> Does anyone have spurts of dizziness?? Sometimes I feel off balance... kinda like I am drunk... is that weird???

Yes i get the dizziness, i also get the seeing stars every now and then



sassy_mom said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't want anything right now as I feel sick :-(
> 
> Yep I am with you! I keep eating just so the nausea won't be worse and I can keep nutrients in my little sweat pea ... getting too hungry makes my stomach feel like I'm on a roller coaster that will never stop! :sick: :sick: :sick:Click to expand...

i know how you feel, AS i'm eating i feel pretty okay but after and before i just want to puke, so i'm spending all day eating even though i'm not hungry and it feels awful to be doing it but it's all i can do to not be sick... eat all day.



sassy_mom said:


> Are there any of you ladies who can shed some light on this for me?
> 
> I've been reading that after your first baby, you show a lot sooner with your second. I am not eating any more than I normally do. Actually I'm eating less, yet I'm already having to do the rubber band on the pants trick because my pants are too tight. Also, I spent the last year losing 30lbs and went from a size 14 to a size 8. Does a smaller body type have anything to do with it as well? I weigh 20lbs less than I did when I got pregnant with my DD and am physically fit now. Any thoughts? I was just a little shocked at 6 weeks my pants are tight.

Boy do i have a bump at the moment!! for a few days it was obviously a bloat as it came and went but it's been stuck for a few days now so i don't know what to think, it has to be bloat tho because it's far too early for a bump.... but it's hard to guess because it's my second and i'm 15kgs lighter than when i conceived my first so my body is smaller

So this is the bump i was talking about.... This bloat doesn't seem to be deflating at all.

4 weeks - no bump just my fat gut
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/IMG_8288.jpg

5+5 today photos taken 3 hours apart the second one looks like i'm accidently sticking it out maybe, even though i was trying hard to stand normally so it wasn't just me sticking it out.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/IMG_8294.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/IMG_8303.jpg



sassy_mom said:


> I've read swimming is the best. I wish we had a pool! I'd be in it everyday!

I'm going to try and swim but out local pool is $7 a visit which is an effing rip off if you ask me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Wooooof I know im wayyy early but my boobs right under my armpit r SOOOORE!!! and im completely wiped out.. Could be the diabetes but it is completely under control so IM not sure. I think its too early to feel like this..isnt it?!
> 
> Not at all! I felt exhausted right away! Your body could just be very responsive to being pregnant and you feel things right away.Click to expand...

Im very responsive to changes in my body so maybe thats y!! Ahhh


----------



## garfie

Beth - Wow that's amazing how much your little bump has grown:flower: You will have to tell me how to put pics up so I can show mine off (not yet though cos it's just wind and bloat:blush:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Betheney

garfie said:
 

> Beth - Wow that's amazing how much your little bump has grown:flower: You will have to tell me how to put pics up so I can show mine off (not yet though cos it's just wind and bloat:blush:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

LOL okies i use photobucket or just pics from FB


----------



## AJThomas

I have a little bump too but I think its mostly bloat and food from the incessant eating I'm doing. Trying topick my clothes carefully to keep it hidden but the giant boobs are getting harder to hide.


----------



## 4MonkeysMama

this is baby #5 for us, and I look like I'm easily 10wks along already *giggle*
I don't think I have enough posts yet to include a pic though! lol


----------



## Lilbit609

Can I join the group ? New to this site but got my BFP today and according to the due date calculator im due Jan 18th. ;) Im excited


----------



## AJThomas

January baby #100, welcome LilBit!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Welcome!


----------



## Betheney

WOOOOOO!

100 MUMMAS!!!

and with our twinsies 101 babies! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> WOOOOOO!
> 
> 100 MUMMAS!!!
> 
> and with our twinsies 101 babies! :)

AMAZING LADIES! Congrats to all :thumbup:

Betheney, keep up the great work maintaining the wonderful thread! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Yay 100 due in Jan 2013 :D :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Woooooo hooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Wow!! 100!! I can't wait to see 100+ babies in January!


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY 100!!!!! That is just awesome!!! Thanks everyone about the pants not fitting!! :thumbup: I am not worried one bit about it. I just wanted to know if it was really possible. Once the MS wears off, I will keep active so me and baby stay very healthy.:happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Whoo! That's awesome!


----------



## La Mere

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today, and Lord knows I cannot believe this myself, but it is TWINS!!!! Yes, there are TWO babies on there! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...a lot different from what I imagined, but soooo happy. I will post a pic on my avatar later. The fetal poles are BARELY visible, so I am due to go in in 7 days for a 2nd ultrasound. I was told that they look GREAT so far, though. So, very, very happy. I was worried b/c I am having almost ZERO symptoms, but things look okay. Ack! Twins! :D

OMG!! Congratulations!!! How exciting!


----------



## alannadee

wow! cant believe 100 due in jan! thats great, big welcome to all the new mums!!! 

Ive book a private scan for 6th june to check baby is ok, I will be 8 weeks so will be able to see the heartbeat. We lost the last baby at 6 weeks, so i am terrified that will go for this scan and there will be nothing there!


----------



## Poppy84

How do u book a private scan? I want to book one too


----------



## alannadee

Poppy84 said:


> How do u book a private scan? I want to book one too

I found a clinic called 'take a peek', they do scans from 7 weeks up to full term in 2d and 3d. But it is in St Helens near Liverpool.


----------



## mellywelly

Could you not get an early reassurance scan on NHS?


----------



## Betheney

9 days until my scan and i'm so excited!!

My MS is still just awful!!! but i bought some B6 vit tablets as i've heard they help and knock on wood since i took one 7 hours ago my nauseousness has been very minimal :)


----------



## alannadee

no, when i saw the doctor last week he said that early scans were for people who needed them! And if i had one I would be making other women wait.


----------



## mellywelly

Omg our drs are just full of compassion and caring! 

Good luck with your scan, I've got my 8 week scan 2 weeks on Monday.I'm a bit nervous too to say the least!


----------



## Poppy84

When I asked my doc he said he wouldn't refer me for an early scan unless I had pain or bleeding.
I asked him how I go private and he said he didn't know but thought it was a waste of money and I should spend the money on baby things


----------



## Poppy84

I'm actually annoyed because when I had my miscarriage I was told next time I coul have early reassurance scans if I wanted.

Do u mind me asking how much your scan is costing?


----------



## alannadee

Poppy84 said:


> When I asked my doc he said he wouldn't refer me for an early scan unless I had pain or bleeding.
> I asked him how I go private and he said he didn't know but thought it was a waste of money and I should spend the money on baby things

yeah my doc said some thing similar, but i just want peace of mind. I had a missed miscarriage last time, and this time i dont want to get to my 12 week scan and be told sorry it died weeks ago. I know there is still s chance it could die between the early scan and the 12 week one, but as i said its just a bit of peace of mind.


----------



## alannadee

Poppy84 said:


> I'm actually annoyed because when I had my miscarriage I was told next time I coul have early reassurance scans if I wanted.
> 
> Do u mind me asking how much your scan is costing?

£65, which i didnt think was too bad, thought it would be a lot more.


----------



## alannadee

mellywelly said:


> Omg our drs are just full of compassion and caring!
> 
> Good luck with your scan, I've got my 8 week scan 2 weeks on Monday.I'm a bit nervous too to say the least!

Yeah they are great arnt they!!! Lol

hope your scan goes ok.


----------



## Poppy84

Exactly! 
Doctors just don't understand


----------



## alannadee

are you going to loook into getting a scan then? i feel loads better knowing that i have one coming up.


----------



## Poppy84

Yes I'll ask the midwife on Thursday where I can get one done


----------



## EmyDra

I didn't even ask for an early scan and my doctor started ranting about it. 'there's no point because you can't see anything anyway', except I know that's not true cause I see early scans on bnb all the time. 
But I have no intention of an early scan, I have no previous losses and I wouldn't like to have a scan and then suffer an MC or something. I'd only go if it was standard.

Doesn't mean I don't enjoy seeing all your early scan pics :D

I swam up untill 36 weeks with Silas, then my maternity costume started nipping at my boobs and my bits :lol:, will be swimming this time too if I get the chance. I was nearly 2 stone under my previous weight before Silas but have gained LOADS already. Getting my diet in gear this week for baba.


----------



## Betheney

My first pregnancy i never got one because we were sure of my dates.

This pregnancy my doctor again said i didn't need one because my dates are accurate so i just told the doctor he has to give me one purely because i want one. I didn't get one last time and it was awful stressing over it, I'm having one anyway and we're going to pretend we don't know my dates. Also if he could refer me to a place that does them for free that would be great. I was just very assertive this time around, it's my baby, my pregnancy and my body so i am in charge not my doctor.

The only thing he said once he gave me the referral was "DON'T book it before 7 weeks you will only cause yourself further stress and it's really too early to measure anything properly"


----------



## mellywelly

Maybe tell your midwife that they said you could have one this time and ask for a referral to the epu. This makes me realise how good my drs are being!


----------



## garfie

Why are the Docs like this? - Don't they understand how nervous/worried we all are:wacko:

My Doc said she will refer me to the midwife and my first scan will be at 10 weeks :dohh:

When I see the midwife though I am going to ask for an earlier one as due to age and m/c last year - if not I think we will be going for a private one too.

I have asked for another HCG test next week - at least she is doing that so I only have to stress over the numbers :haha:

Hope you are all having a good weekend me hubby and my bloat (4w 5d) are off to a James Bond casino night and I am wearing a gold catsuit :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey ladies 
Hope everyones weekends are going nicely :D i have just finished work (its 9:30pm here) and tomorrow i will be enjoying my very first mothers day :happydance: 

Today i am very sleepy and feel rather sick :( i also feel rather bloated, My doctor was really good last time hope he is this time as well :D but i must say your doctors sound like a holes :dohh: if my doctor said something like that i would of said something then changed doctors :haha:


----------



## brieri1

I don't think its because doctors are unaware that early in pregnancy there are a lot of concerns, I think its because for the most part, an early scan will show you nothing more than a sac, and beyond that, any scan before 14 weeks will do nothing to alleviate your worry because even if it looks healthy at 6 or 7 weeks and has a heart beat, you could still have a miscarriage at any time and whether or not it looked good on the scan will become irrelevant and a waste of time and money. I don't mean to sound callous, but that's the truth. Some doctors will give more sway, and if you've had previous miscarriages they just want to make sure its implanted correctly, but most doctors don't want to see you before you've missed two periods, and don't want to give a scan until at least 10-13 weeks at the very earliest as a NT test to check for possible markers of Down Syndrome. 

On a different note. Today I feel not so good, which sucks because I'll be spending 8 to 10 hours in the car today to go visit my family and friends back home. I'm nauseous and achey all over. I want to stay in shape for my pregnancy, but I sure feel the work out a lot more than I used to the next day. It'll be nice to go, though, because we'll be gone for 10 days, so I'll be almost 8 weeks when we get back, and then on June 5th at 9 and a half weeks, I'll have my first prenatal appointment. I wish my morning sickness would take a hike, but I guess its a good sign, so I'm trying to relax and enjoy my first trimester around it.


----------



## alannadee

having more adominal pains todays. Is this normal? prob worrying over nothing!!


----------



## jrowenj

alannadee said:


> having more adominal pains todays. Is this normal? prob worrying over nothing!!

normal! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

I've been having some lower abdominal cramping, is that normal? I don't remember having it with my DD... Maybe I'm just stressing and being paranoid....


----------



## Poppy84

Iv started getting more cramps today. They feel like something is pulling at my insides. Different to af cramps


----------



## darkstar

Cramping kept me awake half of last night. It feels like it hits a nerve and i felt it down my right leg.


----------



## jrowenj

I was crampy last night too.


----------



## Betheney

took some B6 to hopefully help with being sick at about lunch time yesterday and i think it actually worked!!! fingers crossed it works today.

Also it's Mothers day in Australia today and i got 2 beautiful cards, one from my daughter and one from my hubby  and i got GAME OF THRONES SEASON 1 ON BLU-RAY!!!!!!!

<3 <3 <3


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> took some B6 to hopefully help with being sick at about lunch time yesterday and i think it actually worked!!! fingers crossed it works today.
> 
> Also it's Mothers day in Australia today and i got 2 beautiful cards, one from my daughter and one from my hubby  and i got GAME OF THRONES SEASON 1 ON BLU-RAY!!!!!!!
> 
> <3 <3 <3

Happy Mother's Day!!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I had the worst nights sleep :( 

But today is mothers day in Australia :D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've never been this sleepy in my entire life, and what's more funny about it is that hubby is more than willing to take the naps with me (when he is not at work). Cramps are somewhat still there but starting to go away. Morning sickness is there, but not AS bad as they are supposed to get soon, I mostly feel like I have something in my throat all day, boobs still tender and I feel like my nipples got bigger and the I've been experiencing some headaches. Oh, and peeing is starting to become an issue lol I go A LOT! But I guess it also has something to do with my water consumption going up like 300% 

I wish there was a way of making sure everything is %100 a Ok, but I guess I won't have any kind of reassurance until sonogram on week 9 and midwife on week 10. (Yeah, we are going the alternative way, and i'm super excited about it!!)

Lot's of blessings to all of you, and may the salting cracker work! 

This is all for my TMI Update!


----------



## AJThomas

Very symptom free today, still extremely tired and boobies still sore but that's it. Its so nerve-wrecking! but at the same time i know that's pretty normal.....right?


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> Very symptom free today, still extremely tired and boobies still sore but that's it. Its so nerve-wrecking! but at the same time i know that's pretty normal.....right?

Everyone says it's normal... I keep freaking out now and again. I find myself constantly poking and squeezing my bbs to see if they're still sore! hahaha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Very symptom free today, still extremely tired and boobies still sore but that's it. Its so nerve-wrecking! but at the same time i know that's pretty normal.....right?
> 
> Everyone says it's normal... I keep freaking out now and again. I find myself constantly poking and squeezing my bbs to see if they're still sore! hahaha!Click to expand...

Hahaha sameeee!


----------



## AJThomas

^Cant say i'm not guilty of that myself :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

It's so nice to know I am not the only one :wacko:


----------



## Lillian33

jrowenj said:


> It's so nice to know I am not the only one :wacko:

You ladies are definitely not alone!! Anything to get that feeling of reassurance :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

So Lillian how are you and the symptoms as you close in on 7 weeks?


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> took some B6 to hopefully help with being sick at about lunch time yesterday and i think it actually worked!!! fingers crossed it works today.
> 
> Also it's Mothers day in Australia today and i got 2 beautiful cards, one from my daughter and one from my hubby  and i got GAME OF THRONES SEASON 1 ON BLU-RAY!!!!!!!
> 
> <3 <3 <3

Happy Mother's Day!!!!! 



AJThomas said:


> Very symptom free today, still extremely tired and boobies still sore but that's it. Its so nerve-wrecking! but at the same time i know that's pretty normal.....right?

So normal lol.. It's even worse when you are pregnant and still BF. :haha: I've been dealing with sore boobies and sore lower back..


----------



## Betheney

Thanks so much for the happy mother day La Mere and JRJ

I haven't really had any cramping but i remember with DD i had it all day everyday constantly and it felt just like period pains. This time it's more the stretching of the muscles, you know if i arch my back or sneeze or cough they pull really tightly and hurt! that's the only kind i have at the moment, feels similar to round ligament pain.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## MissMummy2Be

DeedeeBeester said:


> I've never been this sleepy in my entire life, and what's more funny about it is that hubby is more than willing to take the naps with me (when he is not at work). Cramps are somewhat still there but starting to go away. Morning sickness is there, but not AS bad as they are supposed to get soon, I mostly feel like I have something in my throat all day, boobs still tender and I feel like my nipples got bigger and the I've been experiencing some headaches. Oh, and peeing is starting to become an issue lol I go A LOT! But I guess it also has something to do with my water consumption going up like 300%
> 
> I wish there was a way of making sure everything is %100 a Ok, but I guess I won't have any kind of reassurance until sonogram on week 9 and midwife on week 10. (Yeah, we are going the alternative way, and i'm super excited about it!!)
> 
> Lot's of blessings to all of you, and may the salting cracker work!
> 
> This is all for my TMI Update!

We are due on the same day :D:hugs:
I hope your headaches dont get as bad as im sure mine will as they stopped me from doing everything when i was pregnant with #1 i had to stop work and everything :dohh: i will see my doc for the first time on the 22nd at almost 7 weeks and then will go from there and see what happens :D 

afm today was mothers day and i got a lovely card from LO and OH :) i also got a coffee cup that says Yummy Mummy :D and an in-stiller pro  i feel so lucky hope you are all well 
xxx Jamie :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Happy Mother's Day to all our Australian sisters :flower:

I also have the funny feeling like I have some bread or something stuck in my throat - I haven't suffered with m/s (yet) but I am only nearly 5w, perhaps that means I will?:shrug:

Does anyone else sneeze a lot or have an itchy nose:blush:I don't remember sneezing with my two boys.

I worry when I have symptoms (cramping etc) and worry when it eases - guess I can't win :haha:

Hope all you ladies are having a lovely Sunday, the Sun is shining here.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

No morning sickness for me and I'm 6weeks 2 days, sometimes I do feel nauseous and gag every now and then (sorry tmi) but not actually been sick. Wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Mbhg1980

Okay so I got away w no nausea but now it is on full-force. :nope: Doesn't ginger help? Crackers? I need to send DH for something because ugghhh...


----------



## La Mere

Mbhg1980 said:


> Okay so I got away w no nausea but now it is on full-force. :nope: Doesn't ginger help? Crackers? I need to send DH for something because ugghhh...

Yez finged doez help.. Loads actually. so does fresh mint tea. I'm 5 wks 2 days.. I think lol and i'm just starting to really feel nauseous in yhe mornings and random times throughout the day. Sorry for spelling errors... On OH's phone.


----------



## EmyDra

Severe faintness, dizziness, throbbing headache when I stand up or bend down, generally no energy, no appetite, tempreture fluxs from VERY hot to very cold :nope:

I just broke down and cried in front of OH. I feel so usless and I'm only 5 weeks! 

Anyway, I'm sorry to be a downer, hoping my symptoms will pass soon. Happy Mother Day to you Australian Mums :happydance:, we have fathers day coming up soon, strange for me as it's the first OH is DS's Dad :), special too thougb


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't worry at all about being a downer! I know how you feel. It helps to talk about how you feel to those of us that can sympathize. 

Right now I am wishing for this to be over with!!! I am nauseous all day long. Yesterday all I could do was gag. Nothing would come up and I couldn't get any relief. I finally realized that I needed to put something in my stomach so I had to force food down my throat. BLEH! This morning I fought to get food in me and it did help but I am still so nauseous. I can't stand it!!!! The only thing I haven't tried yet is the B6. I am going to be getting some today because I am at my wits end here. :shrug:

Wishing all of you a wonderful Mother's Day!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Mother's Day and Belated Mother's Day to all!


----------



## alannadee

i was bringing my horses in from the field this afternoon and one of them struck out with its front leg and caught me in the tummy!! just above belly buttom. Im really worried that im gona lose baby. It wasnt a hard kick just a glancing blow and ive had no pain or anything. If anything was gona happen would it be more or less right away after something like that?


----------



## mellywelly

I would have thought if anything was wrong alannadee you would be in pain. Try not to worry, I know you will though:hugs:
Not many symptoms here. I was really gagging yesterday after being in the car, so much so I must have popped a blood vessel or something as I coughed a bit of blood up. No nausea today though, just a constant headache that I've had for the past 3-4 days, and getting tired easy, usually end up falling asleep in the afternoon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

^ wss - I would have thought you'd be in pain.

I've had a mixed day, woke up felt good, then felt shocking, nauseous light headed and tired. Dragged myself food shopping which wasn't pleasant then came home and spent 4 hours asleep. Woke up feeling ok and now feel shockingly bad again, a little nauseous but just not feeling normal - I guess that's normal.


----------



## Lillian33

AJThomas said:


> So Lillian how are you and the symptoms as you close in on 7 weeks?

Hi AJ! Very excited approaching 7 weeks, but I have definitely has some mild ms now - managing to keep everything down but definitely feeling the waves in the morning before having eaten - strawberry jam on toast is my saviour at the moment and once I have eaten I generally feel lots better. Boobies are on and off sore - just like some of the other girlies have been having, so bit random. Otherwise feeling good!

Thanks for asking! Hope all you ladies are feeling good today/tonight!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Godpromised25

The main symptoms that I have are that my boobies hurt... they are very heavy and feel like rocks and tender. My nipples are always hard.. even though its like 85 degrees outside. I have basically lost my appetite. I am not in the mood for anything. But, I am so hungry! It is so wired. Its like I would anther starve than eat, because nothing seems appealing. But I now I have to feed my baby so I eat. If I do eat something I force myself to eat fruits, but I prefer eating meats. I am not really nauseous and it is totally normal if your not. Not every person gets morning sickness, especially if you try to eat right and have something in your tummy at all times... But its easier said than done! I am emotional... the crams have stopped. I might get a mild twinge here and there...


----------



## Godpromised25

Ohh yeah, I forgot! I can smell everything good or bad


----------



## Soniamillie01

I spoke to soon! The sickness has set in! Not felt right all day and have had waves of nausea, especially triggered by smells. Thought it had passed but no, hit me like a train just as was dishing up dinner.


----------



## Tasha

I am just starting to miscarry. It is my birthday tomorrow, and also the anniversary of the day my daughter died inside me (her birthday is the 16th though). I hate to bring bad news but thought the front page needed updating with it :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm so sorry tasha x


----------



## garfie

Tasha so sorry hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So sorry Tasha, big huge :hug: honey.


----------



## Lillian33

Tasha I'm so so sorry for your news :cry:

Big :hugs: for you and your precious little one.

Take good care of yourself.

xxx


----------



## els1022

Sorry about your news Tasha:hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sorry about your news Tasha :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

So sorry, Tasha :hug:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, so sorry that's happened Tasha.


----------



## AllieIA

Sorry to hear your news Tasha! We're all here for you!


----------



## calista20

So sorry to hear Tasha! :hugs:


----------



## ssjad

So sorry to hear your news Tasha. Do the doctors know why this keeps happening to you? 

I was hoping to join this group. I'm due on 3rd January at this stage, although I'm having a dating scan next week. I had a miscarriage 8w4d ago, so am basing my dates on what I think was an ovulatory bleed on 12th April. 
This is my 5th pregnancy, I have three children aged 10, 17 and 18. My partner has 4 kids aged 11, 14, 17 and 19. This is our first baby baby (well, second pregnancy) together. 

This is considered a high risk pregnancy due to health factors, so hoping this bubby will be okay!!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. Good luck with your pregnancies.

Ssjad, I have clotting disorders but clearly treatement isn't working so I'm going to look at research that is happening with steriods x


----------



## alannadee

Im sorry to hear your news Tasha, hope you are ok. Bug hugs.:hugs:


----------



## ssjad

Oh - how heartwrenching! Good luck with the steroids - hope to see you back here soon...


----------



## Poppy84

Oh tasha. So so sorry. Sending u hugs! Xx


----------



## mellywelly

Im so sorry tasha, I wish there was something I could say to help. I have a book by Dr Alan beer, I think it's called is your body baby friendly, and it goes in depth into reasons why and the treatments needed. It may be worth a read?


----------



## Greens25

Tasha, so sorry to near your news.


----------



## KatieB

Tasha, I'm so sorry to hear this. Massive :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## EmyDra

Oh Tasha :( :hugs:, so sorry. I really hope there is a way you can stop going through all this heartache x



sassy_mom said:


> Right now I am wishing for this to be over with!!! I am nauseous all day long. Yesterday all I could do was gag. Nothing would come up and I couldn't get any relief. I finally realized that I needed to put something in my stomach so I had to force food down my throat. BLEH! This morning I fought to get food in me and it did help but I am still so nauseous. I can't stand it!!!! The only thing I haven't tried yet is the B6. I am going to be getting some today because I am at my wits end here.

I am feeling just like this, making myself eat :(, I find fresh soups really good because they are easy to eat even if you really don't want to eat them and full of goodies and veg. My fridge is basically just fresh soups, even chocolates and cakes don't appeal to me at all.



alannadee said:


> i was bringing my horses in from the field this afternoon and one of them struck out with its front leg and caught me in the tummy!! just above belly buttom. Im really worried that im gona lose baby. It wasnt a hard kick just a glancing blow and ive had no pain or anything. If anything was gona happen would it be more or less right away after something like that?

Your ulterus is still in your pelvis atm and very well protected :hugs:, still, any trauma can affect your body and if you notice any bleeding then get checked out straight away.


----------



## Kaiecee

Add me to january 20th 
just found out today at 5:30 am 
very happy:cloud9:


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Congratulations hun :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...

Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...

no not at all lol how far along are u?


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Tasha, no!!! I'm so sorry. Oh sweetie, I'm crying for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no not at all lol how far along are u?Click to expand...

6 weeks 4 days!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no not at all lol how far along are u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 weeks 4 days!Click to expand...

very happy for u :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no not at all lol how far along are u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 weeks 4 days!Click to expand...
> 
> very happy for u :happydance:Click to expand...

for you too!!! You were about to get IUI and found out you're preggers?!?! WOW!!!!! thats awesome!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no not at all lol how far along are u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 weeks 4 days!Click to expand...
> 
> very happy for u :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> for you too!!! You were about to get IUI and found out you're preggers?!?! WOW!!!!! thats awesome!Click to expand...

i know whats the chances i told dh he would be able to do it and hes happy :)


----------



## Mbhg1980

I'm so sorry, Tasha. :hugs:


----------



## mommyB

:hi: I just found out I'm pregnant with #2 this morning! EDD going by my LMP is January 24, 2013. My DS was born January 10, 2011. Looks like January is our lucky month! I hope it's okay that I join you all.


----------



## JCh

mommyB said:


> :hi: I just found out I'm pregnant with #2 this morning! EDD going by my LMP is January 24, 2013. My DS was born January 10, 2011. Looks like January is our lucky month! I hope it's okay that I join you all.

Congrats!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all our new BFPs :D


----------



## 4MonkeysMama

I am out ladies. Woke up mother's day with horrible, horrendous cramping and bleeding, it hasn't let up yet. :(


----------



## JCh

4MonkeysMama said:


> I am out ladies. Woke up mother's day with horrible, horrendous cramping and bleeding, it hasn't let up yet. :(

So sorry to hear :(
Lots of hugs your direction!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

4Monkeymama and Tasha:

I am so sorry for both of you!!!! :cry: I can't imagine what you both must be going through. I am sending lots of :hugs: your way!


----------



## sassy_mom

Had to catch up on the posts from yesterday. I got on yesterday morning but after that it was all down hill. My nausea was so awful. Then this morning, I was hung over the toilet ... only problem .. there wasn't anything in my stomach yet it was convinced on forcing out something. :nope: Not a great way to start a Monday. I feel as though my MS is getting slowly worse. I am beyond exhausted now and tired of not being able to do anything. I'm trying the vitamin B6. I took my first one yesterday. Hopefully after a couple of days taking them, it will help. I would rather not take prescription meds as I am not fond of putting anything in there for baby to absorb but I have my DD to think of too. I feel like a terrible mom right now because if it wasn't for an endless supply of Disney movies, I don't know what I would do. Hopefully, the B6 will work and I can get back to being me!!!


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Had to catch up on the posts from yesterday. I got on yesterday morning but after that it was all down hill. My nausea was so awful. Then this morning, I was hung over the toilet ... only problem .. there wasn't anything in my stomach yet it was convinced on forcing out something. :nope: Not a great way to start a Monday. I feel as though my MS is getting slowly worse. I am beyond exhausted now and tired of not being able to do anything. I'm trying the vitamin B6. I took my first one yesterday. Hopefully after a couple of days taking them, it will help. I would rather not take prescription meds as I am not fond of putting anything in there for baby to absorb but I have my DD to think of too. I feel like a terrible mom right now because if it wasn't for an endless supply of Disney movies, I don't know what I would do. Hopefully, the B6 will work and I can get back to being me!!!

I've decided that you should have an extra paid time off when you are in the first trimester, I'm SO tired and I've seriously considered calling in sick so I can sleep. The MS comes and goes but I have a feeling it will only get worse..... :(
Maybe I will use some vacation days occasionally to get some time to relax.....


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats to the new bfps, and my heart goes out to all the ladies experiencing losses, it has to be hard to really want this and then have to let it go. My heart goes out to you all. 

Is anybody else feeling like you did a TON of abs workouts? Especially when I stretch, my tummy feels so sore like I did 100 crunches or something.


----------



## BabyDust04

Welcome to all of the new BFP's!!

I am SO SORRY 4Monkeymama and Tasha. I cannot imagine what you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Had to catch up on the posts from yesterday. I got on yesterday morning but after that it was all down hill. My nausea was so awful. Then this morning, I was hung over the toilet ... only problem .. there wasn't anything in my stomach yet it was convinced on forcing out something. :nope: Not a great way to start a Monday. I feel as though my MS is getting slowly worse. I am beyond exhausted now and tired of not being able to do anything. I'm trying the vitamin B6. I took my first one yesterday. Hopefully after a couple of days taking them, it will help. I would rather not take prescription meds as I am not fond of putting anything in there for baby to absorb but I have my DD to think of too. I feel like a terrible mom right now because if it wasn't for an endless supply of Disney movies, I don't know what I would do. Hopefully, the B6 will work and I can get back to being me!!!
> 
> I've decided that you should have an extra paid time off when you are in the first trimester, I'm SO tired and I've seriously considered calling in sick so I can sleep. The MS comes and goes but I have a feeling it will only get worse..... :(
> Maybe I will use some vacation days occasionally to get some time to relax.....Click to expand...




Yea! I wish! Thankfully this time I am not working but with my DD, all I did at work was stay in the bathroom. They paid me to throw up at work ... that was when I actually could make it in. They should have some kind of system that allows you to have the first trimester off. It's been hard this go around because I have a 3 year old to take care of and I can barely manage. Oh please hurry up and get over with!!!! :cry:


----------



## ourlittlehill

AJThomas said:


> Is anybody else feeling like you did a TON of abs workouts? Especially when I stretch, my tummy feels so sore like I did 100 crunches or something.

Yes! That's the only way I can describe it.. I told my husband it feels like I just got done with Yoga and I worked the abs a little too hard. :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Add me to january 20th
> just found out today at 5:30 am
> very happy:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its funny i been reading ur posts even before i became pregnant good luck to u too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!! So, you must know what a loon I am! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no not at all lol how far along are u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 weeks 4 days!Click to expand...
> 
> very happy for u :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> for you too!!! You were about to get IUI and found out you're preggers?!?! WOW!!!!! thats awesome!Click to expand...

i know whats the chances of that lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

4Monkey and Tasha-I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and hope to see you back very soon.
Congrats to the new BFP's!
Anybody crying at the drop of a hat? There hasn't been a day in the past 4 that I HAVEN'T cried. And for no apparent reason. What the hell?


----------



## mommyB

I was watching Special Agent Oso with my DS the other morning and for some reason I cried and that was what clued me in to being pregnant! Who cries during a children's program?


----------



## gentlemama

So sorry Tasha and 4Monkeymama for your loss. my prayers are with you



ReadynWaiting said:


> 4Monkey and Tasha-I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and hope to see you back very soon.
> Congrats to the new BFP's!
> Anybody crying at the drop of a hat? There hasn't been a day in the past 4 that I HAVEN'T cried. And for no apparent reason. What the hell?

yes, I've been so emotional this pregnancy, its ridiculous


----------



## garfie

4monkey - so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats mommyb - we have the same edd x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy_mom - my morning sounds just like yours! My saving grace this afternoon has been ginger nut biscuits!


----------



## EmyDra

I'm crying at stupid things as well as sad things.

Just got myself some floradix (natrual, liquid iron) to help deal with my faintness and lack of energy and it seems to be helping already! Also started taking omega oils.

So sorry 4monkey :( :hugs:, no matter how bad the symptoms get nothing is worse than a loss xx


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy_mom - my morning sounds just like yours! My saving grace this afternoon has been ginger nut biscuits!

I need something ... I can barely take care of my DD. She's almost 4 and very independent so that is helping. She is trying to take care of me which is sweeter than anything I have ever seen. It's a struggle to get up and make food. :sick: I may have to look for those. I am trying anything at this point. Ice water feels good and I'm going to try popsicles when they are ready. Slushy stuff seems to help somewhat. 

Right now, I just want to sleep, buried under some cover with a cold rag on my head and ice water near my mouth. :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds like heaven to me! I've been asleep on the sofa since I got in from work, the smells of hubby cooking his dinner is making my tummy turn! Like you say, worth a try x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Tasha and 4monkeymama- I'm soo sorry life is so cruel, big hugs and I wish you all the luck for the future xxxx
Congrats and welcome to all the new BFP's 
AFM- had a strange few days symptoms up and down yesterday felt sick all day and shattered and nothing...zero symptoms today plus my gut feeling is a bad one I had brown discharge and period like cramps with back ache so I think I might be about to miscarry, if I make it I have a scan on Wednesday:-(


----------



## sassy_mom

Bella'smummy said:


> Tasha and 4monkeymama- I'm soo sorry life is so cruel, big hugs and I wish you all the luck for the future xxxx
> Congrats and welcome to all the new BFP's
> AFM- had a strange few days symptoms up and down yesterday felt sick all day and shattered and nothing...zero symptoms today plus my gut feeling is a bad one I had brown discharge and period like cramps with back ache so I think I might be about to miscarry, if I make it I have a scan on Wednesday:-(


Oh no! I'm so sorry!! I hope it doesn't happen! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Bella'smummy said:


> Tasha and 4monkeymama- I'm soo sorry life is so cruel, big hugs and I wish you all the luck for the future xxxx
> Congrats and welcome to all the new BFP's
> AFM- had a strange few days symptoms up and down yesterday felt sick all day and shattered and nothing...zero symptoms today plus my gut feeling is a bad one I had brown discharge and period like cramps with back ache so I think I might be about to miscarry, if I make it I have a scan on Wednesday:-(

I certainly hope it's just normal spotting and cramping :hugs2:


----------



## AllieIA

The nausea is wretched but it seems if I eat small amounts periodically that it alleviates for a bit... Hard to eat when I'm not actually feeling hungry though!


----------



## jrowenj

I will be 7 weeks in 3 days! eeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alannadee

Bella'smummy said:


> Tasha and 4monkeymama- I'm soo sorry life is so cruel, big hugs and I wish you all the luck for the future xxxx
> Congrats and welcome to all the new BFP's
> AFM- had a strange few days symptoms up and down yesterday felt sick all day and shattered and nothing...zero symptoms today plus my gut feeling is a bad one I had brown discharge and period like cramps with back ache so I think I might be about to miscarry, if I make it I have a scan on Wednesday:-(

I hope everything goes ok. sending u hugs :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hoping all is ok bella's mummy!

My food intake today has consisted of

A quarter of dry toast 
Half an apple

(Didn't stay down for long)

Plain chips, about 10-15

(didn't stay down for long)

4 ginger nut biscuits
1x banana
Hand pull of cherries

Hot cross bun
Popsicle
1x ginger but biscuit

Fingers crossed the small amount I have eaten manages to stay down. Feeling ok at the moment thanks to a quick ginger biscuit when I did feel queasy x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Thanks ladies been in the bath for a few hours and the stomach pains not subsiding, dreading going to sleep this feels like my m/c a few years ago, I pray I'm wrong but doesn't feel right ifykwim 

Wish we had a crystal ball and knew our future well at least pregnancy ones xx


----------



## Poppy84

Bella'smummy said:


> Thanks ladies been in the bath for a few hours and the stomach pains not subsiding, dreading going to sleep this feels like my m/c a few years ago, I pray I'm wrong but doesn't feel right ifykwim
> 
> Wish we had a crystal ball and knew our future well at least pregnancy ones xx

Oh Hun! I hope ur ok x


----------



## Bella'smummy

All I'm Thinking is cramping this bad can't be normal.... Can it x


----------



## Betheney

I had what i would call bad period pain when i was pregnant with no.1 but i've had none this time but it's probably because i've had a baby before so my uterus is used to stretching.

AFM - My morning (all day) sickness sounds alot like yours ladies, eating CERTAIN things help but the last thing i want to do is bloody eat. Not to mention if i eat a large meal i would expect it to help for a few hours but it doesn't 40mins later i feel sick again so need to eat again. It's so awful eating every bloody hour. Forcing yourself to eat is horrid. But i just can't function during the day, i'm not getting any uni work done and just laying on the lounge feeling sorry for myself.

4monkey please update us with how everything is going, i don't want to update post 1 with a miscarriage unless we're absolutely sure :(


----------



## duckytwins

I've been having these sharp pains in my tummy today. they started this afternoon and one of them was so bad, it about knocked me down. No blood or anything though.... could these be normal?


----------



## Lillian33

alannadee said:


> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> Tasha and 4monkeymama- I'm soo sorry life is so cruel, big hugs and I wish you all the luck for the future xxxx
> Congrats and welcome to all the new BFP's
> AFM- had a strange few days symptoms up and down yesterday felt sick all day and shattered and nothing...zero symptoms today plus my gut feeling is a bad one I had brown discharge and period like cramps with back ache so I think I might be about to miscarry, if I make it I have a scan on Wednesday:-(
> 
> I hope everything goes ok. sending u hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too Bella'smummy, have everything crossed for you.
4monkeymama, so so sorry for your loss, lots of :hugs: and hope to see you back here soon.
xxx


----------



## AJThomas

Ducky, there's a member on here named Jaydensmommy (I think that's the name), she's a nurse and she said at one point she was doubled up in bed because the pains were so bad, but everything was still fine, she didn't miscarry or nething.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

So sorry for you loss 4monkeys :( 

Congrats to all the new BFPs :) 

AFM to day I feel horrible and have to go to work :( I just want some time off so I can rest and have one of mine and LOs sleepy days that we have when I'm sick (we snuggle up on the lounge and watch movies) i hope I don't feel sick all day as working with food will be bad enuf with out already wanting to be sick :( other then that everything is ok :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to check in again. Not feeling great here. Crampy/sharp pains on both sides, nausea and unbelievably exhausted. Trouble keeping things down too and just no energy. Meeting with a nurse practioner next week. Thinking it will just be a prescribe prenatal visit and will have an ultra sound at 10 weeks. Cannot wait, we have been trying for over a year.


----------



## summerhope

Hi ladies!

After 3.5 years of TTC I finally got my BFP! The month before we were supposed to start fertility treatments, it happened naturally. I am so happy and excited. I don't think that I am able to think about anything else. 

My EDD is January 18 and I have gone for my HCG today and then am going back again on Wednesday to confirm that everything is going well. 

Symptoms: sore breasts, light nausea, making many trips to the bathroom, not hungry but very thirsty, light cramping off and on. 

:)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I'm here! I got my :bfp: tonight! My EDD is January 26 based on O. (Based on LMP it's January 19, and I know that isn't right.)


----------



## KylieDee

Hi everyone, please can I join you? Got my bfp after nearly 2 years of ttc. EDD is 9th Jan at the moment. Got my first doctors appointment tomorrow :) 

Anyone else feel like they've swallowed a helium balloon? I am so bloated, I'm sure people will start guessing soon (or maybe I'm just paranoid?) no sickness yet tho (yay!)


----------



## Mummy.R

I am unsure on my actual due date but if i go from my last period i am due Jan 14th
But i will confirm that after my first scan in a couple weeks!


----------



## Poppy84

Yay leinzlove! Uv joined me over here!


----------



## jrowenj

wow!!! a whole bunch of new ladies!!!!!

:howdy:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! Look at all the new :bfp:s! H&H 9 months to you all! 

4monkeymama, I am so sorry, hunny :hugs:

AJ, I actually read through that thread when I was pg with Tess, but totally forgot about it! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## calista20

Wow, congrats to all the new bfp's! Especially the ones who have been trying for so long! That's so exciting for you!

I'm not really feeling any symptoms today. Boobs don't hurt at all anymore and I haven't experienced much nausea. I do get super bloated around midday though. This is my third pregnancy (dh's first child) and I don't know how I'm going to hide this pregnancy from everyone until i'm 12 weeks! lol I think I'm going to show really early.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## JCh

calista20 said:


> Wow, congrats to all the new bfp's! Especially the ones who have been trying for so long! That's so exciting for you!
> 
> I'm not really feeling any symptoms today. Boobs don't hurt at all anymore and I haven't experienced much nausea. I do get super bloated around midday though. This is my third pregnancy (dh's first child) and I don't know how I'm going to hide this pregnancy from everyone until i'm 12 weeks! lol I think I'm going to show really early.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster, symptoms would come and then disappear last week. This week I feel like I haven't slept at all, I wake up tired! 
Boobs are really full/ heavy and weird dull aches in them.
I had weird abdominal cramps yesterday but it may have just been gas - I layed down for 2 hours (napping most of the time) and it seemed to have stopped. 
Cannot wait to have an U/S - I have my first appointment with a GP tomorrow. Hope my bloodwork and tests came back properly. Feeling pretty paranoid about anything I feel....


----------



## EmyDra

MEGA congrats to all the new joiners and those who were LTTTC! That's amazing, brilliant news.

For those of you feeling exhausted, you have got to try this. I picked up some natrual, liquid iron called Floradix from a health food store after a friend suggested it. I'm 100%!!! The stuff is amazing, and it's all natrual so no constipation. I feel amazingly better :)


----------



## gentlemama

EmyDra said:


> MEGA congrats to all the new joiners and those who were LTTTC! That's amazing, brilliant news.
> 
> For those of you feeling exhausted, you have got to try this. I picked up some natrual, liquid iron called Floradix from a health food store after a friend suggested it. I'm 100%!!! The stuff is amazing, and it's all natrual so no constipation. I feel amazingly better :)

yes I need to pick that up. took it last pregnancy as I'm always anemic, and it worked wonders. and I'm not taking my prenatal vitamins anymore cause I just puke them up, but I think floradix will be gentler on my stomach


----------



## PepsiChic

add me down approx due date Jan 12th! 

we need a GROUP NAME....?


----------



## Betheney

today was something new for me, usually i'm nauseous 24/7 with varying degrees of intensity.

Today i had no nausea and then BANG nausea so intense and the urge to vomit so big i just about vomit all over myself while driving down the free-way. It took every small miniscule ounce of strength to not vomit absolutely everywhere and i don't know how i did it.


----------



## Betheney

PepsiChic said:


> add me down approx due date Jan 12th!
> 
> we need a GROUP NAME....?

we're January babies :) New years babies.


----------



## calista20

JCh said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats to all the new bfp's! Especially the ones who have been trying for so long! That's so exciting for you!
> 
> I'm not really feeling any symptoms today. Boobs don't hurt at all anymore and I haven't experienced much nausea. I do get super bloated around midday though. This is my third pregnancy (dh's first child) and I don't know how I'm going to hide this pregnancy from everyone until i'm 12 weeks! lol I think I'm going to show really early.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster, symptoms would come and then disappear last week. This week I feel like I haven't slept at all, I wake up tired!
> Boobs are really full/ heavy and weird dull aches in them.
> I had weird abdominal cramps yesterday but it may have just been gas - I layed down for 2 hours (napping most of the time) and it seemed to have stopped.
> Cannot wait to have an U/S - I have my first appointment with a GP tomorrow. Hope my bloodwork and tests came back properly. Feeling pretty paranoid about anything I feel....Click to expand...

Sorry about all the symptoms. Hope you start feeling better soon!

I noticed you're in Vancouver! I'm in Winnipeg. Nice to see another Canadian girl on here :)


----------



## calista20

Betheney can you change my due date on the front page to the 14th. At first I was going by my ovulation date and that put me at the 16th but my dr only uses lmp so I'm going to stick to that. 

Thanks :)


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo can u change mine from 13th to 12th please. I got it wrong first time

Thanku


----------



## Betheney

done and done ladies


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku x


----------



## garfie

Welcome all new ladies :hi: and sorry some of you are having it rough :cry: 

I am glad I am a stay at home mum - cos all I seem to do is :sleep:

I don't have any nausea (yet) just sore boobies and twinges (I suffer with endo and IBS) and have been taken off my medicine so all I can have is peppermint tea for now - it's okay to drink, maybe it might help with your nausea ladies :shrug:

Tomorrow I go for my third HCG test - I was spotting Sunday - due to shock I think as my mum had fallen and I spent all Sunday in A & E, luckily she was ok no bones broken:thumbup:

How about January Juniors for a name :haha:

Hope all you ladies with terrible symptoms feel better soon (I'm sure mine will be just around the corner):dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AJThomas

I'm wondering if its the high level of b6 in my vitamins that's keeping me nausea free? I do have mild bouts every now and then, but ginger beer usually solves it, just a queasy feeling, no actual hurling has taken place. Also I find drinking a lot of water eases the queasiness, JaydensMommy did say that nausea can be caused by dehydration and staying hydrated dilutes the hormones and eases the MS. Guess I'm just looking for a reason for why I still feel so good at nearly 7 weeks, just hoping its not a sign that something is wrong.

ETA: I like January Fireworks for a group name cuz of the group pics, we're bringing in the new year with a bang!


----------



## sassy_mom

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! More babies is so exciting!! 

Everyday is dragging by so slowly. Moving makes me nauseous. It's been so hard to take care of my DD. I have to force myself to eat and it's just awful! I just want this to be over!!! :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations to all the new bfps!!!! Leinz can't believe we are due the same month again! 

Got a bit scared yesterday, had cramps similar to what I had with my mcs, but went away after a couple of hours. My lower tummy just feels a bit 'tighter' today. No other symptoms really, but I have started to get a bit car sick!


----------



## claireb86

Well although I checked and double checked with my doctors reception about whether I needed to see doc regarding pregnancy or just book in with midwife, they told me to make an appointment with doctor. Went this morning to be told no, you just see midwife (as they did with my last pregnancy) so that now means that by the time I see my midwife I will have waited 4 weeks for an appointment. 

I'm only really bothered as I'm not exactly sure how far on I am, due to weird periods etc and the doctor didn't seem to care at all....hmmmmm


----------



## alannadee

well no proper sickness yet, just sore boobs on and off, having to pee lots and lots, a few headaches and just wanting to sleep! :sleep:


----------



## AJThomas

Ok i definitely spoke too soon, about 5 minutes after my last post i found myself doubled over the toilet, (TMI ALERT!!) looking at the fruit cocktail i had for breakfast. I admit it does put my mind at ease a bit, but now i'm like, ok i threw up, you can go away for the remaining 7+ months now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

AJThomas said:


> I'm wondering if its the high level of b6 in my vitamins that's keeping me nausea free? I do have mild bouts every now and then, but ginger beer usually solves it, just a queasy feeling, no actual hurling has taken place. Also I find drinking a lot of water eases the queasiness, JaydensMommy did say that nausea can be caused by dehydration and staying hydrated dilutes the hormones and eases the MS. Guess I'm just looking for a reason for why I still feel so good at nearly 7 weeks, just hoping its not a sign that something is wrong.
> 
> ETA: I like January Fireworks for a group name cuz of the group pics, we're bringing in the new year with a bang!

Hey AJ! I have had small bouts here and there that don't last long and if I didn't know I was pg would probably not even notice it. With DS I had nothing and he is a healthy 8 yr old. Some people get it and other's don't, it's not indicative of a healthier or stronger pregnancy so try not to worry. Consider yourself one of the lucky ones!


----------



## PepsiChic

Im having no symptoms....not one.

I didnt have sickness till 12-15 weeks along with Barrys pregnancy and thenlastd until the day i went into labour, god i hope it doesnt last that long again. 

I wont be booking a obgyn appointment till 8-12 weeks along, I dont have blood tests or anything like that during pregnancy so theres no need for me to see one sooner. 

what about "January Fireworks" for a name


----------



## mellywelly

Forgot about the headaches! It's driving me crazy! I have one for about half of the day, everyday. Will be glad when that symptom stops. 

I can't book in with my midwife until I'm 8w 2 days, seems forever away...

Not sure about group name. All I can come up with is New years resolutions and January joy/ bundles of joy
Both a bit lame lol.


----------



## sassy_mom

I am hoping that the B6 is starting to help. I take 100mg (1 tablet a day) and this is my 3rd day taking it. This morning after breakfast I was able to get up and straighten up a few things before needing to sit down again. I'm really hoping if I take it one thing at a time, I can surprise DH and have everything all cleaned up when he gets home tonight. He's been coming home and doing my job and it's hard for him to keep up with it all. :haha: I think he is starting to understand how hard a stay-at-home mom really works!:haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Forgot about the headaches! It's driving me crazy! I have one for about half of the day, everyday. Will be glad when that symptom stops.
> 
> I can't book in with my midwife until I'm 8w 2 days, seems forever away...
> 
> Not sure about group name. All I can come up with is New years resolutions and January joy/ bundles of joy
> Both a bit lame lol.


I have headaches really bad too. I have found that if I don't drink enough water, it makes them come on. Try and stay hydrated. That may help.


----------



## mellywelly

I actually don't drink very much at all really, so I will try and up my levels. 

Thought of another, how about January Joey's?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.
I've had a hole day of not being sick! Well until now anyway!
I have had quite a strong tummy ache today, but more upper tummy, just by belly button.
Also had A LOT of cervical mucus, anyone else having this?


----------



## Poppy84

Iv had loads of cm since the day I got my BFP.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, yes Poppy.. I'm here! And Melly, yay pregnant and due in the same month again. But, this time our outcome is coming with babies that sleep deprive us! And we couldn't be happier about it!


----------



## Indiapops

Hey Ladies .. 

No sickness for me today but I'm very tired again.. I keep trying to nap but I'm still in bed by 10pm and then I have to drag myself up for work at 8am.. thank god I only work round the corner,, I think if it was any further I would be late every day.. x


----------



## cj28

Hi everyone

I have been reading this thread for a week or so but haven't posted as although the pregnancy tests say otherwise I really don't feel pregnant! I had sore boobs before I tested and thats what made me test but they have pretty much gone back to normal. No sickness and no more tired than normal :shrug:

I am due Jan 9th by my LMP and pretty shell shocked - it took over a year to conceive my little girl so was expecting to be hanging in ttc for a while but first month and BFP!

Looking forward to chatting with you all :thumbup:


----------



## Lilahbear

Urgh, my nausea has kicked in big time. Only been sick once, yesterday, but from about 8am to 11am I am pretty much trying not to be sick. It's especially hard because I work with the public and I am really scared about being sick at work. I told my boss though and she was really understanding and actually way more excited that I thought she would be which was sweet. Eating helps, but not for long and the nausea creeps back in. I can't believe there could be weeks of this. :-( Sorry for the moan. It is comforting to know that others are going through the same thing.

On a more exciting note I got my appointments through from the hospital. I see the midwife on the 6 June and get my 12 week scan on the 28 June. I can't wait!


----------



## garfie

:hi: welcome cj congrats on your :bfp:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jogami

So I'm still reeling from the shock 

We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.

So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120515-00361.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jogami - congrats! I hope it's not your due date that means you've fallen with twins, as I'll be in trouble ;) x


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa! Congrats on the twins!!


----------



## KatieB

jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:

OMG! Congrats :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KylieDee

jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:



Amazing! Congrats x


----------



## els1022

jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:

Awww how cute! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow, twins!! YAY! Congrats!


----------



## calista20

Oh wow, more twins! How many sets of twins is that for January?


----------



## jogami

calista20 said:


> Oh wow, more twins! How many sets of twins is that for January?

Lol ALOT! They seem to be popping up everywhere! :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Jogami :baby::baby:

Did you have many symptoms etc?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations on the twins. I'd love to have twins!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations on the twins!!!

Dh is terrified that we might have twins, due to me taking soy and my hcg levels at 15 dpo being higher than the charts say it should be.


----------



## Lillian33

AMAZING NEWS JOGAMI, CONGRATS!!!

Huge welcome to all the new January mamma's!!

xxx


----------



## SandyParks

Hi everyone!
Found our today I am 5 weeks due 14th Jan 2013!
Such a shock as I haven't had AF for 7 months and only figured I was PG when provera didn't induce AF! To say I am shocked is an understatement! 
Symptoms:
Bloated, heavy feeling in abdomen, lower backache, tiredness, slightly sore boobs, fluttering...


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the PIC! Yay for twins, jogami! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Cbarista

Well, here we go again! Kiddo number 2 on the way!


----------



## Kaiecee

jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:

congrats :)


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> I'm wondering if its the high level of b6 in my vitamins that's keeping me nausea free? I do have mild bouts every now and then, but ginger beer usually solves it, just a queasy feeling, no actual hurling has taken place. Also I find drinking a lot of water eases the queasiness, JaydensMommy did say that nausea can be caused by dehydration and staying hydrated dilutes the hormones and eases the MS. Guess I'm just looking for a reason for why I still feel so good at nearly 7 weeks, just hoping its not a sign that something is wrong.
> 
> ETA: I like January Fireworks for a group name cuz of the group pics, we're bringing in the new year with a bang!

i would say yes it's the B6, it's had quite a change with me, although i still get nauseous i can tell the difference, how much B6 do you take?



sassy_mom said:


> Everyday is dragging by so slowly. Moving makes me nauseous. It's been so hard to take care of my DD. I have to force myself to eat and it's just awful! I just want this to be over!!! :wacko:

I hear ya, forcing yourself to eat is just the worst senstation, not to mention you feel sick again before that food has even been digested so you're still full when you have to force yourself to eat again.



sassy_mom said:


> I am hoping that the B6 is starting to help. I take 100mg (1 tablet a day) and this is my 3rd day taking it. This morning after breakfast I was able to get up and straighten up a few things before needing to sit down again. I'm really hoping if I take it one thing at a time, I can surprise DH and have everything all cleaned up when he gets home tonight. He's been coming home and doing my job and it's hard for him to keep up with it all. :haha: I think he is starting to understand how hard a stay-at-home mom really works!:haha:

I think my nausea is slightly better since taking the B6, i take 100mg in the morning and although i do feel nauseous less throughout the day i do feel rather bad in the evenings and i wonder if it's because the B6 is starting to decline by then? But yes after 3-4 days i do beleive it has impacted on my sickness. It's doing more than my prescription anti-nausea meds which are down right useless.



mellywelly said:


> I actually don't drink very much at all really, so I will try and up my levels.
> 
> Thought of another, how about January Joey's?

I don't drink either so i'm drinking lots of peppermint tea which is suppose to me good for MS



jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:

OH I KNEW YOU WERE HAVING TWINS!!! i spent hours looking at doubling rates for twins and not the doubling rates prior to CD16-18ish and not the doubling rates of women who had lower HCG numbers because they also tend to double fast. But i looked at women who had the same rates as us around CD17-18 and how much they doubled in the next week or two. Women pregnant with twins nearly always had it around 33hours. Which is around what yours are. Women with singletons had them more about 50ish hours. Which is what mine are so i've been convinced for over a week now you were having twins and i am having a singleton. HAHA. My scan is in 5 days, but i already know how many are in there. 

Love love love love love

AS FOR THE TEAM NAME!!!

January Babies
January fireworks
January Juniors
January Joeys
Bundles of January Joy
Joyful January babies
January Jellybeans
January Jellyfish
January Jewels
January Jubilee
January jolly jumpers (maybe more of a parenting team name)


It doesn't really matter what the name is as it only goes in the thread title and only we see that because we're the ones that visit the thread, TBH i could make siggies with any/all of these names and so could you ladies.

I got all the different names from your suggestions as well as past January team names as well as just googling J words... which was interesting... We could of been January Jockstraps or January Jailbirds. lololololololol. I had myself in a bit of a giggle.

I dunno, i'm just really not that phased on the name.

Maybe once we've knuckled down on a few suggestions i'll make a poll. But even then if the votes are like 60% and 40% i feel bad for the 40% that wont have their name so i have a feeling we'll end up with multiple names or at least one name but multiple siggy banners.


----------



## Leinzlove

I love the January Jellybeans! Jelly is sticky, right?


----------



## AJThomas

Betheney my multivitamin has 10mg or mcg of b6, (forgot which) but wow, you're taking a lot! I guess it just wasn't my time yet cuz it sure didn't help me today, today was terrible, I was on the verge of throwing up the whole time.


----------



## Leinzlove

I had no idea B6 helps with MS. I take 50mg, but I was taking it to lengthen my LP. I will continue taking it.


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> Betheney my multivitamin has 10mg or mcg of b6, (forgot which) but wow, you're taking a lot! I guess it just wasn't my time yet cuz it sure didn't help me today, today was terrible, I was on the verge of throwing up the whole time.

all the preggo websites i found say to take 25mg three times daily but i could either buy 100mg tablets or 250mg tablets!!! so i figure the only thing i can do is take 100mg once daily... i don't think you can overdose in B6 anyway.


----------



## Betheney

Leinz you're right!!! Jellybeans are sticky hahahahaha plus i just made the worlds most cutest siggy banners

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeanssmall.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png

how have i never noticed how adorable jellybeans were before?


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, I just love it. :)


----------



## fingersxxd

Curious for the twin pregnant ladies? My hcg doubled week 4 at 33 hrs should I be worried about more than one?


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh I love the jelly bean banners!!


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> Curious for the twin pregnant ladies? My hcg doubled week 4 at 33 hrs should I be worried about more than one?

i think it depends on the reading.... what was your HCG numbers? The smaller numbers double quicker and the bigger numbers double slower but i found in my research the bigger numbers were doubling quicker for women with twins.


----------



## Betheney

just to add above, doubling at 33 hours i think is normal for 4 weeks, but twin women with huge numbers seemed to be doubling between weeks 4-5-6 at 33 hours which is massive, i really didn't look at number before say 17dpo (4+3) because they all seem to double fast and i also didn't get any hcg taken before then and i was only interested in my own numbers


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all our new BFPs :D and congrats on the twins :thumbup: i have to ask tho have any of the ladies who have had a scan found out they are not having twins??? i have to ask as every one of you ladies i remember saying about your scans are having twins lol :)

The Jellybean banners are so cute :D


----------



## AllieIA

jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:

Enjoy!! Twins are fabulous!!


----------



## Betheney

MissMummy2Be said:


> Congrats to all our new BFPs :D and congrats on the twins :thumbup: i have to ask tho have any of the ladies who have had a scan found out they are not having twins??? i have to ask as every one of you ladies i remember saying about your scans are having twins lol :)
> 
> The Jellybean banners are so cute :D

i'm sure we've had a few singleton scans... or i thought we did.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Betheney said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all our new BFPs :D and congrats on the twins :thumbup: i have to ask tho have any of the ladies who have had a scan found out they are not having twins??? i have to ask as every one of you ladies i remember saying about your scans are having twins lol :)
> 
> The Jellybean banners are so cute :D
> 
> i'm sure we've had a few singleton scans... or i thought we did.Click to expand...

We probably have i am just a bit forgetful lol :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

I love jellybeans!! DH and I always refer to the baby as beaner. Plus, we were all busy working on our BFP's around Easter time...heehee!


----------



## FitzBaby

How are you ladies able to get scans so early? I meet with a nurse practioner next week and won't have a scan until 10 weeks


----------



## fingersxxd

My 4+3 was 92 and I had bw done 1 week later exactly (less 4 hrs) and it was 2968. So I guess that's 17 and 24 dpo?


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> My 4+3 was 92 and I had bw done 1 week later exactly (less 4 hrs) and it was 2968. So I guess that's 17 and 24 dpo?

yeah i didn't look into numbers that low mine at 17dpo was 2025 and 24dpo was 15832 and Jogami in the 20something ish DPOs were even higher.


----------



## els1022

MissMummy2Be said:


> Congrats to all our new BFPs :D and congrats on the twins :thumbup: i have to ask tho have any of the ladies who have had a scan found out they are not having twins??? i have to ask as every one of you ladies i remember saying about your scans are having twins lol :)
> 
> The Jellybean banners are so cute :D

I had a scan last Friday and saw one beautiful heartbeat!


----------



## ssjad

Wow - those HCG levels are really high! I had mine tested on 13dpo - 21 (although I think it was only 2-3 days after implantation according to spotting), and then again at 31dpo - 7060. This means my levels were doubling every 28 hours... speedy! I would LOVE to have twins, but there aren't any in my family, and Betheny's theory doesn't indicate it.

I've booked my scan for next Tuesday and am both so excited and scared. My last scan was awful, I left bawling. Hoping for much better results this time!! 

PS - re the B6 - seriously? 100mg? I'm taking Elevit Prenatals and they've only got 2.5mg. 

What's everyone doing for exercise atm? I've just been swimming, and I can't imagine I'll do much else for the rest of the pregnancy, although I usually like gym and jogging too.


----------



## Betheney

exercise??? what is exercise??? lol i kid i kid. But seriously i'm doing zero exercise.

Yes B6 is suppose to help MS, studies were done where women who reported MS were low in B6 and the MS improved once they started their B6 supplements.


----------



## ssjad

Lol. I have a very physical job normally but have been on office duties post surgery, so exercise is the only way I'll get back to my normal duties. That said, I haven't told work I'm pregnant yet and that I won't be going back until my maternity leave is up! Sigh... office jobs are so boring!

It's interesting the vast difference in B6 strength we're taking. I've had way worse morning sickness with two of my other pregnancies, although this one is no walk in the park either! I don't know how you do it breastfeeding!

PS - nice to have someone else in the 'right' time zone!


----------



## Betheney

lol the timezones can get annoying on here, no one posts when i'm awake and there's 1000000 posts made while i sleep.

i'm also taking elevit but whats the difference between 100mg and 102.5mg?? nothing really

I keep forgetting breastfeeding makes MS worse and have to remind myself that's probably what it is.


----------



## Kaiecee

what time is it now where u are?


----------



## Betheney

nearly 1pm


----------



## Kaiecee

ya big difference its almost 11pm here


----------



## Lillian33

ssjad said:


> Lol. I have a very physical job normally but have been on office duties post surgery, so exercise is the only way I'll get back to my normal duties. That said, I haven't told work I'm pregnant yet and that I won't be going back until my maternity leave is up! Sigh... office jobs are so boring!
> 
> It's interesting the vast difference in B6 strength we're taking. I've had way worse morning sickness with two of my other pregnancies, although this one is no walk in the park either! I don't know how you do it breastfeeding!
> 
> PS - nice to have someone else in the 'right' time zone!

I'm in the right timezone too!!! Exercise for me has pretty much just been walking - fast walking mind you and im in hilly NZ so plenty of hills to get the heart rate up! Pouring with rain here today so that's out!!

Hope you ladies are feeling well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Hello - waves shyly lol 
My name is Mandy and i found out TODAY that we are expecting baby number 3!! Due in Jan 25th!! Not going to find out what we are having as we already have our pigeon pair :) I live in Brisbane Australia :) 

HELLO!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Leinzlove

Els1022: Yay, congrats! Glad you saw your bean's beat! :)

Mummy to be: Welcome! Congrats on #3! My Edd is the day after yours. I'm expecting #2. :)

Betheney: The Jellybean banners are so cute! I want a link to post one on my signature. Or are we voting on it?


----------



## Betheney

Hi i'm in Melbourne


----------



## Betheney

Leinzlove said:


> Els1022: Yay, congrats! Glad you saw your bean's beat! :)
> 
> Mummy to be: Welcome! Congrats on #3! My Edd is the day after yours. I'm expecting #2. :)
> 
> Betheney: The Jellybean banners are so cute! I want a link to post one on my signature. Or are we voting on it?

i can't be effed making the links now so just right click on the image and select copy image url and then paste is over the image link section in your siggy you know btween the two brackets, over the photobucket addy.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

els1022 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all our new BFPs :D and congrats on the twins :thumbup: i have to ask tho have any of the ladies who have had a scan found out they are not having twins??? i have to ask as every one of you ladies i remember saying about your scans are having twins lol :)
> 
> The Jellybean banners are so cute :D
> 
> I had a scan last Friday and saw one beautiful heartbeat!Click to expand...

:D hehe that will make my OH feel better he was getting worried that maybe everyone was going to be having twins i dont think he would handle having twins :S but if we found out it was twins we would cope hehe i cant wait to see my doctor so he can refer me for my first scan :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.


----------



## mandmandp

mummy to be said:


> Hello - waves shyly lol
> My name is Mandy and i found out TODAY that we are expecting baby number 3!! Due in Jan 25th!! Not going to find out what we are having as we already have our pigeon pair :) I live in Brisbane Australia :)
> 
> HELLO!!!!! xoxoxo

Congrats! :happydance:

We found out on Sunday 5/13. Due Jan 14 or 22 (depending on whether you count from last period or conception). Either way, it's a new year baby! At least I'm hoping I won't go two weeks early again and run into the holidays.

This will also be my third, and since I also have the matched set, I've been considering not finding out the gender. But it will be hard!


----------



## AllieIA

Betheny- I was reading through your info on HCG. With my twins somewhere in week five my levels were at 4500. This go round at 4.2 my HCG was 485 all normal? They didn't retest so I have no idea at what rate I doubled with my girls versus this go round. Thoughts? Perhaps it's only a telltale sign if you get rechecked...


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow! Lots of posts to catch up on! Congrats on the new :bfp: :thumbup:
And congrats on the twins!!! So exciting!

I go for doctor appointment in a week ... that is if this nasty MS will leave me alone long enough to make it. I still just can't function! BLEH! I doubt I will get a scan. Most doctors here aren't too keen on letting you see until they deem it the ideal time...uh hello I want to see my tiny jellybean! I am just looking forward to hearing that heartbeat. :happydance: Hopefully they will at least let me hear it when I go in.


----------



## Betheney

AllieIA said:
 

> Betheny- I was reading through your info on HCG. With my twins somewhere in week five my levels were at 4500. This go round at 4.2 my HCG was 485 all normal? They didn't retest so I have no idea at what rate I doubled with my girls versus this go round. Thoughts? Perhaps it's only a telltale sign if you get rechecked...

i dunno, i really shouldn't be dishing out advice on HCG because we all know they vary and big numbers can mean nothing at all and small numbers can mean nothing at all. But your numbers look fine to me.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im a little bit worried atm :S my aunt just called to let me know that the rash her son had for the last 2 weeks is slapped cheek :S and now her youngest is getting the same rash as well it is apparently most contagious before the rash comes up and my mum was babysitting her kids and my little man yesterday im worried my little man will get sick and also about baby:baby: #2 i cant get in to see my doctor before the 22nd of this month when i already have an appointment :nope: i just dont know what to do im really worried


----------



## Leinzlove

OH no! MissMummy, that is awful. Try not to worry to much. I hope everyone feels better soon and noone in your house gets it! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

MissMummy2Be said:


> Im a little bit worried atm :S my aunt just called to let me know that the rash her son had for the last 2 weeks is slapped cheek :S and now her youngest is getting the same rash as well it is apparently most contagious before the rash comes up and my mum was babysitting her kids and my little man yesterday im worried my little man will get sick and also about baby:baby: #2 i cant get in to see my doctor before the 22nd of this month when i already have an appointment :nope: i just dont know what to do im really worried

Hi
Iv been off work since Friday because there are confirmed cases of slap cheek in my school and in the class I teach. I had a blood test on Friday to find out if I'm immune. Aparently u can have the infection and not know about it. I still havnt had my results but in refusing to go back to work until I know it's safe .

I suggest you call the doctor and ask them to arrange a blood test as soon as possible. That's what I did


----------



## MissMummy2Be

its 5pm so cant call my doctor atm but will call the medical center tomorrow see what they can do about moving my appointment up and keep an eye on my little man hope we don't get it and stay far away from my aunts kids


----------



## Poppy84

I didn't even make an appointment with the doctor. They arranged it over the phone


----------



## jogami

garfie said:


> Congrats Jogami :baby::baby:
> 
> Did you have many symptoms etc?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hun to be honest I hardly had any symptoms at all! My first i had straight away, this one was very different. Only now am I more tired and nauseous (much more than my first now).

Thats all hun xxx


----------



## jogami

jogami said:


> So I'm still reeling from the shock
> 
> We are expecting TWINS! Baby A was measuring 7 weeks 2 days and Baby B was measuring 6 weeks 4 days. Baby A's heartbeat was 153 beats a minute and Baby B's heartbeat was 146 beats a minute.
> 
> So shocked but realise how very blessed we are :hugs:

OH I KNEW YOU WERE HAVING TWINS!!! i spent hours looking at doubling rates for twins and not the doubling rates prior to CD16-18ish and not the doubling rates of women who had lower HCG numbers because they also tend to double fast. But i looked at women who had the same rates as us around CD17-18 and how much they doubled in the next week or two. Women pregnant with twins nearly always had it around 33hours. Which is around what yours are. Women with singletons had them more about 50ish hours. Which is what mine are so i've been convinced for over a week now you were having twins and i am having a singleton. HAHA. My scan is in 5 days, but i already know how many are in there. 

Love love love love love

Awwwwww thanks hun, I have not stopped crying since I heard! Yes I am grateful and I know we were blessed but I am shocked, overwhelmed and scared.

I am worried about how we will cope financially, emotionally and physically. But I am having faith and leaving it in God's Hands.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Betheney

you'll be fine, such a magical gift to be given.


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA for the last few days!

Well the nausea has kicked in for me. It is worse in the morning, decent during the day and bad at night! I feel like I am hung over every morning. I have not actually thrown up (good thing and bad thing. Good thing= I am a teacher and cannot just run out of my room, downt he hall the the locked bathroom!, bad thing because I feel like I WANT to so that I feel better....because THIS sucks!)

Still tired.... boobs seem the most sore in the morning for the first hour I am up and after dinner until bed. I have resorted to sleeping in a sport's bra. 

Anyone else OVERHEATED? I have been sleeping in a sport's bra and underwear with the ceiling fan on FULL blast, no covers and I still wake up sweating! arg for no sleep!

For all of you in Australia and England I would love to be able to just listen to you talk! I *love *you accents! People (non-Canadians) say I have a very strong Canadian accent (eh?) but I don't hear it! 

I have my first midwife appt. booked for the 29th! I have to call on Tuesday to book my ultrasound for around the same date!

Yey for a long weekend this weekend! (Monday off for Victoria Day!)

Well, I hope you are all feeling better than I am. Off to work I go!
Have a great day ladies!



p.s. Bethany I LOVE the Jellybean banners!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:haha: I've been sleeping in a sports bra too! And I'm having to constantly eat to stop feeling crappy :haha:


----------



## Betheney

i LOVE kiwi accents!! all my relatives are from New Zealand and i love listening to them talk.


----------



## summerhope

Hi Ladies,

I have also been MIA for the last couple of days. I am having my 2nd HCG this morning. I am so nervous. My blood pressure has been through the roof the last few days and I am hoping that I will be able to calm down once my 2nd HCG comes back. My first one was 300something (maybe 327 or 374) and that was when I was 4+3 or 4+4. So I hope that I am in the 600s today. 

As for my blood pressure, it was as high as 155/90 so that had me a little worried as I have always had normal blood pressure. So nice to follow you all and know that others are in the same boat as me. It will take me some time to catch up with the past posts. 

Hope you all have a great day and I will post back with an update once I get my results back. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## els1022

MissMummy2Be said:


> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.

Yes, we are definitely planning on moving at the end of November. We are renting and the market is so good for buyers that it would be silly not to go ahead and do it instead of renewing our lease. Plus we will need an extra bedroom now! I'm worried, too, about not helping. Luckily I have lots of family nearby that will be able to load and unload. I guess we can just be the directors as to where everything goes!


----------



## jrowenj

I love January JellyBeans!!!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

els1022 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.
> 
> Yes, we are definitely planning on moving at the end of November. We are renting and the market is so good for buyers that it would be silly not to go ahead and do it instead of renewing our lease. Plus we will need an extra bedroom now! I'm worried, too, about not helping. Luckily I have lots of family nearby that will be able to load and unload. I guess we can just be the directors as to where everything goes!Click to expand...

Lol we will have to be :D We might be moving towns so will have to take some family down and leave some here to help OH load and bring it down as the job OH has been offered is not in the town we live in and to far to travel daily so we will are looking at buying a house there it will put us further away from my family but in the same town as OH mum so can still get a hand when I need it only thing im not sure of is that we will be about 15 to 20 min drive from a hospital and I will have to change doctor mid pregnancy :S on the up side it's a tiny town and we will save lots of cash buy going there as we will have to go out of town to get most things so not as much random shopping lol and not as much fast food also OH will be on a better wage then he is :D And it's only 1 and a half hours away so can come back and see mum and the reast of the family when ever I want :) the up side to us buying is I can do bubs room how ever I want hehe


----------



## PepsiChic

MissMummy2Be said:


> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.

we are! We're planning on moving at the end of the year so nov time so i'll only be 2 months away from baby being due.

we're currently renting and the plan is to be buying! 

our toddler will be 2.5 whent he new baby comes along, so yes it'll be hectic, but im positive about it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Betheney-the Jellybean siggies are sooo cute!
Anyone know how long the cramping goes on for? Or any personal experiences in prev pregnancies? I have them on and off every couple of days.


----------



## JCh

Currently living in a 1 bedroom apartment - roughly 40-45 minutes from family, we're probably going to be moving closer to them in the next few months, luckily we rent so it shouldn't be too difficult and we're hoping to find something where we can also have pets - we'd love a dog once baby is here for a bit.....


----------



## mellywelly

I don't think theres any norm with cramping. With ds I had none, this one I had constant until almost 6 weeks, but have almost stopped now. I do have constant cramps round my foo area! Not sure if that's pg related or from my peseries? It's very odd though!


----------



## mellywelly

Speaking of dogs, does anyone else have one and worry how it will be with the new baby? Ours is a rescue, had him about 18 months, so lovely and laid back, but protective of our 5 year old. Ie barks like mad if his grandad goes upstairs with him, or if anyone picks him up. Not sure how he will react to baby.


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> Speaking of dogs, does anyone else have one and worry how it will be with the new baby? Ours is a rescue, had him about 18 months, so lovely and laid back, but protective of our 5 year old. Ie barks like mad if his grandad goes upstairs with him, or if anyone picks him up. Not sure how he will react to baby.

Well the dog will sense that you're pregnant - they can tell. My girlfriend JUST had her baby a month ago and the dog has been REALLY good, a little sad that she's not the center of attention but they adjust pretty well in a short period of time. They're like another child - in your and her case like adopted children. Just make sure to do a slow introduction. Good luck!


----------



## sassy_mom

Better morning. I managed to get almost an entire banana down without thinking vomit thoughts. :haha: Then I managed to get up and get breakfast for both DD and I without needing to hover over the toilet thinking I was going to be sick. Last night I was able to do a little around the house for the first time. I'm hoping that this is a result of the B6 helping. :thumbup: 
I'm staying cautiously optimistic that perhaps the MS will be manageable now. This :baby: sure is kicking my butt. :haha:

I have a question for all you ladies: Are any of you waking up on your stomachs (or for those of you who sleep that way) and having pain until you get turned over and stretch out for a few minutes? I fall asleep on my side but wake up on my stomach and it is painful. I am just wondering why it is painful? 

About the dog and the new baby, I would have someone bring something the new baby wore and let the dog smell it before you came home from the hospital. That way they are already familiar with the smell. Then a small introduction when you get home so that they can see what the smell belongs to. That should help ease the transition.


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Better morning. I managed to get almost an entire banana down without thinking vomit thoughts. :haha: Then I managed to get up and get breakfast for both DD and I without needing to hover over the toilet thinking I was going to be sick. Last night I was able to do a little around the house for the first time. I'm hoping that this is a result of the B6 helping. :thumbup:
> I'm staying cautiously optimistic that perhaps the MS will be manageable now. This :baby: sure is kicking my butt. :haha:
> 
> I have a question for all you ladies: Are any of you waking up on your stomachs (or for those of you who sleep that way) and having pain until you get turned over and stretch out for a few minutes? I fall asleep on my side but wake up on my stomach and it is painful. I am just wondering why it is painful?
> 
> About the dog and the new baby, I would have someone bring something the new baby wore and let the dog smell it before you came home from the hospital. That way they are already familiar with the smell. Then a small introduction when you get home so that they can see what the smell belongs to. That should help ease the transition.

I've noticed my tummy feels hard and it's difficult to lay on ur it.... Possibly causing heartburn or indigestion? I find it aggravates the crampy feelings....


----------



## els1022

MissMummy2Be said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.
> 
> Yes, we are definitely planning on moving at the end of November. We are renting and the market is so good for buyers that it would be silly not to go ahead and do it instead of renewing our lease. Plus we will need an extra bedroom now! I'm worried, too, about not helping. Luckily I have lots of family nearby that will be able to load and unload. I guess we can just be the directors as to where everything goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we will have to be :D We might be moving towns so will have to take some family down and leave some here to help OH load and bring it down as the job OH has been offered is not in the town we live in and to far to travel daily so we will are looking at buying a house there it will put us further away from my family but in the same town as OH mum so can still get a hand when I need it only thing im not sure of is that we will be about 15 to 20 min drive from a hospital and I will have to change doctor mid pregnancy :S on the up side it's a tiny town and we will save lots of cash buy going there as we will have to go out of town to get most things so not as much random shopping lol and not as much fast food also OH will be on a better wage then he is :D And it's only 1 and a half hours away so can come back and see mum and the reast of the family when ever I want :) the up side to us buying is I can do bubs room how ever I want heheClick to expand...

I guess you will have both ups and downs to moving, huh? I couldn't imagine switching doctors right in the middle of the pregnancy! It will be worth it to save money though!!


----------



## mellywelly

I sleep on my side and its really uncomfortable now, worse on my left than my right. Woke up face down the other morning and had mild pain in tummy but it went when I turned on my back.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm not having a good day today, I felt fine this morning but have felt worse and worse as the day has gone on and I'm so tired! At lunch I slept in my car for 40 mins and I'm going to bed now. I've got midwife tomorrow for booking in at hospital.

Symptom wise they all seem to have stopped - well still feeling nauseous every now and then, boobs / nipples are ok, still no appetite (I've lost 9lb since finding out we were expecting, and that's not intentional) and just a heavy belly. It's felt really heavy today and was slightly worrying, feels like its going to fall out - lol, sorry but that's the only way I can describe it. Oh and today have had LOADS of cm, it's unreal how much. I would be due AF around now and extremely ratty too x


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm not having a good day today, I felt fine this morning but have felt worse and worse as the day has gone on and I'm so tired! At lunch I slept in my car for 40 mins and I'm going to bed now. I've got midwife tomorrow for booking in at hospital.
> 
> Symptom wise they all seem to have stopped - well still feeling nauseous every now and then, boobs / nipples are ok, still no appetite (I've lost 9lb since finding out we were expecting, and that's not intentional) and just a heavy belly. It's felt really heavy today and was slightly worrying, feels like its going to fall out - lol, sorry but that's the only way I can describe it. Oh and today have had LOADS of cm, it's unreal how much. I would be due AF around now and extremely ratty too x

Crossing my fingers for you, let us know. Sending u hugs!


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies, 
Has anyone had a nervous like feeling in their stomach. It feels like when you go over a hill quick in a car and its makes you feel odd.. I don't know how else to describe it lol... and Im so bloated I look huge.. x


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!

I had my "orientation" appointment this morning with my OB and got scheduled for my first ultrasound on June 4th That seems SO far away!! They also estimated my due date as Jan 1st, but based that on a 28 day cycle, which I know I am not. They will confirm dates at the ultrasound :)


----------



## FitzBaby

PepsiChic said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.
> 
> we are! We're planning on moving at the end of the year so nov time so i'll only be 2 months away from baby being due.
> 
> we're currently renting and the plan is to be buying!
> 
> our toddler will be 2.5 whent he new baby comes along, so yes it'll be hectic,
> but im positive about it!Click to expand...

We are actually in the process of moving right now. And when I was pregnant with DD we were in the middle of moving then! It's my way to get out of having to help move ..ha!:haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

FitzBaby said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.
> 
> we are! We're planning on moving at the end of the year so nov time so i'll only be 2 months away from baby being due.
> 
> we're currently renting and the plan is to be buying!
> 
> our toddler will be 2.5 whent he new baby comes along, so yes it'll be hectic,
> but im positive about it!Click to expand...
> 
> We are actually in the process of moving right now. And when I was pregnant with DD we were in the middle of moving then! It's my way to get out of having to help move ..ha!:haha:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha: Samesies! :) We get our key to our new home on Tuesday! Which means.. NO LIFTING FOR ME :) haaha


----------



## Lilahbear

sassy_mom said:


> Better morning. I managed to get almost an entire banana down without thinking vomit thoughts. :haha: Then I managed to get up and get breakfast for both DD and I without needing to hover over the toilet thinking I was going to be sick. Last night I was able to do a little around the house for the first time. I'm hoping that this is a result of the B6 helping. :thumbup:
> I'm staying cautiously optimistic that perhaps the MS will be manageable now. This :baby: sure is kicking my butt. :haha:
> 
> I have a question for all you ladies: Are any of you waking up on your stomachs (or for those of you who sleep that way) and having pain until you get turned over and stretch out for a few minutes? I fall asleep on my side but wake up on my stomach and it is painful. I am just wondering why it is painful?
> 
> About the dog and the new baby, I would have someone bring something the new baby wore and let the dog smell it before you came home from the hospital. That way they are already familiar with the smell. Then a small introduction when you get home so that they can see what the smell belongs to. That should help ease the transition.

I usually sleep on my front, but am finding it quite uncomfortable. Not sore, but just feels weird. I have also noticed that when I turn over on to my front that my stomach muscles feel like they are stretching. Very strange!


----------



## AJThomas

Been having waves of nausea today; haven't thrown up so far but came really close. Still a better day than yesterday tho.


----------



## span

Been a bit of a silent stalker recently, what with an almost 1 year old suddendly refusing to go to sleep each evening couled with feeling exhausted! :help:
My only real symptoms are exhaustion and loads of CM. Very occasionally I feel a wave of mild nausea but I'm pretty sure the awful morning sickness had properly set in by this point last time? :shrug: If the MS stays away then I'll be convinced I'm having a boy! :haha:

I was a bit naughty at my doctors appointment and was very vague with my dates so he sent a scan request to the hospital. The MW from the EPU called and told me to come in for a blood test and, if the levels were high enough they'd get me in for a scan. If the levels weren't high enough to indicate me being 6-7 weeks preggo they'd repeat the bloods 48 hours later.
My HCG (on monday, about 25dpo) was 15000 and my progesterone was 39. She said my progesterone was at the lower end of the range and I wonder if it's the BFing? :shrug: Anyway she offered a scan for yesterday but I put it back to Friday as I'm off work anyway.
Hope it's all ok, especially as it's my little girl's 1st birthday. :cloud9:

Fab news that we have 2 sets of twins now! :thumbup: I think my poor hubby would faint if that happened to us! :haha:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Just wanted to update you, been and had a scan today after heavy bleeding and severe cramps, amazingly my little jellybean is doing well with a strong heartbeat:happydance:
I actually can't believe it got another scan next week and every week till 16 weeks :thumbup:

X soooooooooo happpppyyyy


----------



## alannadee

Bella'smummy said:


> Just wanted to update you, been and had a scan today after heavy bleeding and severe cramps, amazingly my little jellybean is doing well with a strong heartbeat:happydance:
> I actually can't believe it got another scan next week and every week till 16 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> X soooooooooo happpppyyyy

thats good news! you must be sooo relieved!:thumbup: did they give you any reason for the bleeding?


----------



## alannadee

:shy:
just wondering if any one else had had throbbing pains down below? not painfull or anything. I didnt get them last time so wondering if its good or bad?

also, (sorry if too much info) having loads of cm, is this normal, its clear and doesnt smell. 

Felt a bit queasy today, but ms has still not kicked in. On the whole feeling much more positive about this pregnancy. :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

Bella'smummy - what great news! So pleased for you x

Alannadee - I have also had lots of cm, lost! More then I normally have around ovulation time and to the point where I'll need go start wearing liners I think x


----------



## jrowenj

Bella'smummy said:


> Just wanted to update you, been and had a scan today after heavy bleeding and severe cramps, amazingly my little jellybean is doing well with a strong heartbeat:happydance:
> I actually can't believe it got another scan next week and every week till 16 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> X soooooooooo happpppyyyy

fantastic!


----------



## alannadee

Glad im not th only one! I think im gona have to start wearing liners.


----------



## PepsiChic

Lilahbear said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Better morning. I managed to get almost an entire banana down without thinking vomit thoughts. :haha: Then I managed to get up and get breakfast for both DD and I without needing to hover over the toilet thinking I was going to be sick. Last night I was able to do a little around the house for the first time. I'm hoping that this is a result of the B6 helping. :thumbup:
> I'm staying cautiously optimistic that perhaps the MS will be manageable now. This :baby: sure is kicking my butt. :haha:
> 
> I have a question for all you ladies: Are any of you waking up on your stomachs (or for those of you who sleep that way) and having pain until you get turned over and stretch out for a few minutes? I fall asleep on my side but wake up on my stomach and it is painful. I am just wondering why it is painful?
> 
> About the dog and the new baby, I would have someone bring something the new baby wore and let the dog smell it before you came home from the hospital. That way they are already familiar with the smell. Then a small introduction when you get home so that they can see what the smell belongs to. That should help ease the transition.
> 
> I usually sleep on my front, but am finding it quite uncomfortable. Not sore, but just feels weird. I have also noticed that when I turn over on to my front that my stomach muscles feel like they are stretching. Very strange!Click to expand...

I know they recommend not to sleep on your front as it can cause issues with the pregnancy, so im always very careful to lie on my side, i cant sleep on my back.

I get a large pillow put it between my legs and along my tummy - this seems to stop me rolling over on to my stomach!


----------



## jrowenj

alannadee said:


> Alannadee - I have also had lots of cm, lost! More then I normally have around ovulation time and to the point where I'll need go start wearing liners I think x

Glad im not the only one! I think im gona have to start wearing liners.[/QUOTE]

I have been hearing this from a lot of women, but I don't have a lot :sad: I hope that's not a bad sign


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jrowenj - I had a little on off to start and it's definitely increased over the last two days.
I'm going to ask midwife tomorrow see what she says. X


----------



## Bella'smummy

Loads of cervical mucus is a very good thing, when it's really thick thats part of your mucus plug forming to hold baby in nice and tight.

They think the reason for my bleeding was a cyst or fabroid that's burst so that was the blood and pain, I hope it's that! 

Question: my last period was 28th March I have a 28 day cycle, I ovulate on day 16/17 which was the 14th April yet she dates me at 6w 1 day???
I thought I was 6w4 days??


----------



## jrowenj

Bella'smummy said:


> Loads of cervical mucus is a very good thing, when it's really thick thats part of your mucus plug forming to hold baby in nice and tight.
> 
> They think the reason for my bleeding was a cyst or fabroid that's burst so that was the blood and pain, I hope it's that!
> 
> Question: my last period was 28th March I have a 28 day cycle, I ovulate on day 16/17 which was the 14th April yet she dates me at 6w 1 day???
> I thought I was 6w4 days??

maybe you ovulated a few days later than usual


----------



## Bella'smummy

https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...01&year=2012&o1=2&omonth=4&oday=16&oyear=2012

This woukd mean I got my Bfp 3 days before it implanted :-0 x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Could she be going off the scan measurements? When I had my scan last week she said I could have been a few days ahead of my dates but couldn't be too accurate as too early to measure so would leave as it is.

I'm so pleased for you x

I've got another scan next Friday and hoping to see a heart beat.
Did you see one? I was 6 weeks at my last and she said it was probably too early for me


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine cervical mucus is definitely very thick


----------



## Seb8

Can i be added to list pleaseeee? Had my bfp today at 10dpo. Due 29th january. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats seb8 x


----------



## span

I'm so pleased for you Bella's mummy! :cloud9:

From what I can remember the CM increased even further as the pregnancy went on. Plenty of it already though so far. :wacko:


----------



## MrsC2B

I have so much CM that it soaks through my pantyliners and onto my underwear.  Yuk. :shrug:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Yes saw and heard a lovely thumping heartbeat! Was so surprised that's why I think I'm further then she measured me x
Good luck with your scan x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun x


----------



## AllieIA

Reading through all the cm talk...I feel like I don't have much. Is that a potential problem if it's supposed to be creating the plug?


----------



## Soniamillie01

AllieIA - mine had really kicked on the last two days, I'm 6+4/5


----------



## jrowenj

AllieIA said:


> Reading through all the cm talk...I feel like I don't have much. Is that a potential problem if it's supposed to be creating the plug?

I am going to be 7 weeks tomorrow and i don't have a massive amount... I can only tell I have it if I feel around with my fingers...

I am hoping this isn't a bad sign... I am sure that it is not as each pregnancy is different and we are still quite early??


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jrowenj - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, guess it's a bit like
MS - some have it early and some follow .x


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies from Australia :) 

Has anyone had a lighter line on 2nd test than 1st test?? 1st test at 9:30am yesterday and came up straight away and 2nd test done this morning (1st urine) at 6.15am and it isnt anywhere near as dark (still defiantly there) but not as dark... 

Would everything still be ok????????


----------



## Google Mum

Hi. How is everyone?? I am Tasha. I am due 1/1/13!!


----------



## summerhope

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies from Australia :)
> 
> Has anyone had a lighter line on 2nd test than 1st test?? 1st test at 9:30am yesterday and came up straight away and 2nd test done this morning (1st urine) at 6.15am and it isnt anywhere near as dark (still defiantly there) but not as dark...
> 
> Would everything still be ok????????

Each test is separate, so maybe the first one had more dye in it then the second one you took. It may not mean anything. If you still have a line that means you are preg. I would call the doctor if you are worried about it and see if you can get a blood test based on your concern. Good luck!


----------



## Lillian33

Welcome Google mum, huge congrats on your BFP!! We're due date buddies! Although I have an appt next Tues to hopefully confirm dates so well see for sure then!

Mummy to be, I did a few tests over a couple of days and there were definitely variances in the darkness of the lines so im sure it's nothing to worry about :)

Finally the sun has come out in New Zealand so I can get out of the house today!!!!!

Hope everyone is feeling well.
xxxx


----------



## summerhope

So my HCG came back at 702 (it was 327 on Monday). I am so relieved and blood pressure is back to normal. I can finally breath and relax now. 

On the topic of CM, I have been using liners from the beginning one due to CM and also due to having to go pee constantly.

Has anyone been waking up too early in the morning? I usually have a heard time waking up in the morning, but now I am up when the sun rises, so totally not me! I have been going to bed around the same time as before getting pregnant and since I have found out I have only taken two naps. 

Congrats to all the twin Jan babies. I would have loved twins!


----------



## AllieIA

Congrats Tasha and welcome!


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks everyone lol... 
Even though this will be my 3rd pregnancy it still makes me nervous lol.. BRING ON 12 WEEKS!!!!!!!! lol 

How is everyone feeling?? Many with morning sickness??? Sore bits? Bloating??? I cant wait to share this journey with you all :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Tasha, Congrats on your :bfp:! It's going to be a WONDERFUL New Year! :)


----------



## Betheney

i don't really have that much excessive CM at the moment but with my first pregnancy i had such a HUGE amount if i forgot to wear a panty liner i would get a rash between my legs that day because the CM would go straight through my panties and between my thighs so because my thighs would be wet all day i'd get kind of a heat/friction rash that would then scab and need to heal over. But this all happened to me in second tri i think i can't quite remember. I know sometimes a panty liner wasn't enough and i found wearing two pair of undies and a panty liner really comfortable.


----------



## mandmandp

Have lots of mild cramping and soreness, low down on both sides, but I'm not really that far along (4/5 weeks) so I don't know if that should have kicked in yet. Anyone else have similar pains?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

els1022 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.
> 
> Yes, we are definitely planning on moving at the end of November. We are renting and the market is so good for buyers that it would be silly not to go ahead and do it instead of renewing our lease. Plus we will need an extra bedroom now! I'm worried, too, about not helping. Luckily I have lots of family nearby that will be able to load and unload. I guess we can just be the directors as to where everything goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we will have to be :D We might be moving towns so will have to take some family down and leave some here to help OH load and bring it down as the job OH has been offered is not in the town we live in and to far to travel daily so we will are looking at buying a house there it will put us further away from my family but in the same town as OH mum so can still get a hand when I need it only thing im not sure of is that we will be about 15 to 20 min drive from a hospital and I will have to change doctor mid pregnancy :S on the up side it's a tiny town and we will save lots of cash buy going there as we will have to go out of town to get most things so not as much random shopping lol and not as much fast food also OH will be on a better wage then he is :D And it's only 1 and a half hours away so can come back and see mum and the reast of the family when ever I want :) the up side to us buying is I can do bubs room how ever I want heheClick to expand...
> 
> I guess you will have both ups and downs to moving, huh? I couldn't imagine switching doctors right in the middle of the pregnancy! It will be worth it to save money though!!Click to expand...

yer there will be ups and downs about it :S but so far the good are bigger then the bad. its going to be hard changing doctors but my doctor didn't deliver my DS so it shouldn't be to bad for me i just hope i can find a good one :dohh:


----------



## La Mere

I've had similar pains. been really bloated today, lots of CM.... ugh and MS kicked in yesterday.... How are the rest of y'all doing?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

FitzBaby said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking at moving houses or even towns while pregnant?? we are as our lease will run out in September and we want to buy a house but it might be in a different town as OH has been offered a job doing something he loves with the chance of learning how to run his own business witch is what we want to do :D I'm just worried as to how we will manage as i wont be much help with the loading/unloading of the car/trailer and will have a 1 year old and be half way through my pregnancy by then.
> 
> we are! We're planning on moving at the end of the year so nov time so i'll only be 2 months away from baby being due.
> 
> we're currently renting and the plan is to be buying!
> 
> our toddler will be 2.5 whent he new baby comes along, so yes it'll be hectic,
> but im positive about it!Click to expand...
> 
> We are actually in the process of moving right now. And when I was pregnant with DD we were in the middle of moving then! It's my way to get out of having to help move ..ha!:haha:Click to expand...

Hehe sounds like you have good timing hehe :D but if you get pregnant every time you move you could have lots of kids hehe


----------



## La Mere

Betheney, could you please change my due date to Jan. 11th?


----------



## Betheney

done!

Also a note to everyone else

page 1 dates - if your dates change just lemme know on here and i'll change it. Some of you said my dates are __ or __ originally and i don't have the time to msg you asking which one you want and then waiting for a reply, so i just picked one. 

Also i noticed sometimes if you put the date of your BFP on your due date post i have accidently used the day date from your BFP and put that as your due date for your EDD, but i dont' have time to go scrolling through pages and pages double checking everyones. I don't need you to tell me if it's right but MAYBE just check and let me know if it's wrong.

Also if we have a newbie or i was suppose to change your dates and i haven't, wait for me to post in this thread... because that shows i've been online and actually accidently missed the post where you asked me to change the date which definitly does happen. I generally do the dates straight away. So if you give me a date and 3 days later there is no change and i've written on this thread a couple of times the chances i missed it are high.

LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also a favor to ask of whoever is online. I'm so sick of couting the first thread to double check i have the correct number of Mummas due. when we have a miscarriage i don't like to take the total number down so i wait for someone to join and then it balances out. But we had a bunch of new women join and a couple of miscarriages and then maybe miscarriages so the count is all out.

Can someone count them all for me but minus the women who had sadly miscarried... Please just take notice that two of them are twins and not miscarriages i myself see a little smilie next to the name and just assume it's a miscarriage post and skip past it accidently.

I know it seems harsh minusing the miscarriages and i don't really know how to attack the situation... I didn't count them because the title says "woman bringing in the new year" and i mean this in the most tactful way possible but they sadly wont be joining us doing that....

- edit - recount has happened and we have 111 mummas to be :)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Let me know what you all think


----------



## mummy to be

I have also had a few cramping pains and the best i can describe them would be to compare them to start of period pains.. kinda niggling lol... but then i think maybe that is nerves lol... when are you all heading to the doctors??? I am only due today lol to i am only 4weeks lol...


----------



## mummy to be

i would help out Betheney but i am not sure what to count and from what thread lol :) but everything you have written makes sense to me :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I got 111 Pregnant women! :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I also got 111 Pregnant Ladies bringing in the new year :D


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> done!
> 
> Also a note to everyone else
> 
> page 1 dates - if your dates change just lemme know on here and i'll change it. Some of you said my dates are __ or __ originally and i don't have the time to msg you asking which one you want and then waiting for a reply, so i just picked one.
> 
> Also i noticed sometimes if you put the date of your BFP on your due date post i have accidently used the day date from your BFP and put that as your due date for your EDD, but i dont' have time to go scrolling through pages and pages double checking everyones. I don't need you to tell me if it's right but MAYBE just check and let me know if it's wrong.
> 
> Also if we have a newbie or i was suppose to change your dates and i haven't, wait for me to post in this thread... because that shows i've been online and actually accidently missed the post where you asked me to change the date which definitly does happen. I generally do the dates straight away. So if you give me a date and 3 days later there is no change and i've written on this thread a couple of times the chances i missed it are high.
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also a favor to ask of whoever is online. I'm so sick of couting the first thread to double check i have the correct number of Mummas due. when we have a miscarriage i don't like to take the total number down so i wait for someone to join and then it balances out. But we had a bunch of new women join and a couple of miscarriages and then maybe miscarriages so the count is all out.
> 
> Can someone count them all for me but minus the women who had sadly miscarried... Please just take notice that two of them are twins and not miscarriages i myself see a little smilie next to the name and just assume it's a miscarriage post and skip past it accidently.
> 
> I know it seems harsh minusing the miscarriages and i don't really know how to attack the situation... I didn't count them because the title says "woman bringing in the new year" and i mean this in the most tactful way possible but they sadly wont be joining us doing that....
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> Let me know what you all think

Thank you!! And I would love to help. My heart and prayers go out to those who miscarried. I also counted 111 mamas!



mummy to be said:


> I have also had a few cramping pains and the best i can describe them would be to compare them to start of period pains.. kinda niggling lol... but then i think maybe that is nerves lol... when are you all heading to the doctors??? I am only due today lol to i am only 4weeks lol...

Well, I use a midwife for my prenatal care and birth... I'll be picking one to go to exclusively when I am about 7-8 weeks. One I talked to even told me that I had plenty of time before I had to pick one since at the time I was only 4 weeks.


----------



## mummy to be

Yeah thats what i am thinking. Might wait a little while longer (maybe till i am 5-6 weeks) and go and see GP :)


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much ladies your life savers :) 


MUCH LOVE


----------



## mummy to be

My gosh i am tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone else exhausted??


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies :hi: to all the new :bfp: :happydance:

I love the name January Jelly Bean - so cute:flower:

I don't envy you ladies who will be moving - I did it twice with both my first pregnancy (from England to Germany, ex hubby was in the forces) and with my second pregnancy (I left him and came back home with a toddler in tow and one on the way :haha:) was very tiring - make sure you take lots of rest and keep hydrated. - remember ladies no heavy lifting or climbing!

I am awaiting my results of my 3rd HCG - hope it comes today.:thumbup:

How are all your symptoms? - at the mo I haven't got any to shout about - but maybe they are hiding sneakily around the corner :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MissMummy2Be

mummy to be said:


> My gosh i am tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone else exhausted??

I am :( and i have just had 2 days off work :S just can't seem to catch up on the sleep :( and I'm back to work tomorrow starting at 3pm and working till 11pm :(


----------



## Betheney

mummy to be said:


> My gosh i am tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone else exhausted??

No not at all but it wasn't a symptom with my daughter so i'm not surprised it's not a symptom this time.


----------



## mummy to be

Oh i am exhausted!!!! i have one of each (girl and boy) and my pregnancies were identical... i seriously thought that i was expecting another girl and BAM got told he was a boy lol i was in shock. I even was craving the same things lol.... Wonder what this time will bring lol :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I am exhausted, also. I've taken a nap with DD for the past 2 days. I can't shake it. I've had it with all three pg's. But, this one is different so far... I didn't have hardly any symptoms in the 2ww as I usually do.


----------



## gingermango

I have already started having an hour (or two) nap when I get home from work! Although the hubby is working a 12 hr shift tomorrow so I wont be able to as Ill have to look after the children. Had my first app with the midwife yesterday. Got my prescription for cyclazine which I'll be starting tonight whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 7 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

well i've always napped so it's no change for me, 6pm-8pm nap tonight, they're usually earlier but i have a uni assignment which is already over due so it's going to be a late night for me!


----------



## 05mummy07

I won't be jpoining you ladies anymore. It's happened again at the 6 week mark. So wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xx


----------



## jrowenj

05mummy07 said:


> I won't be jpoining you ladies anymore. It's happened again at the 6 week mark. So wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xx

oh no.... so sorry to hear this...:cry::cry:


----------



## garfie

05 Aw hun sorry to hear this :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Poppy84

05mummy07 said:


> I won't be jpoining you ladies anymore. It's happened again at the 6 week mark. So wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xx

Oh no
I'm sooooo sorry. Sending u hugs! Xxx


----------



## Betheney

i never reply to the miscarriage posts not because i don't care but because i can never find the words to express how sad i feel for you and i just don't know what words are comforting the most.

I'm sorry for your loss, i can't image how sad it must be to have such a joyful and hopeful moment taken from you and to only have to imagine all of us continuing on without you.

:(

stay strong.

Betheney


----------



## AJThomas

^i totally agree with u, there are just no words that will ever do.


----------



## duckytwins

It's hard to have a miscarriage, but when I had my first two, I had to remember that it was nature's way of saying this baby wasn't going to make it, and be healthy. One comforting thing when we lost Tess was knowing that she is now my own personal angel, in heaven, watching over us. As hard as it is to lose a baby at anytime (be it early in pregnancy, later in pregnancy, at infancy, or anytime during life), just remember that there is a reason this baby was brought to heaven. God needed her. And her parents needed an angel. 

I hope that makes sense and I'm not rambling on and on with no point. 05mommy (and all the other ladies in the group who have had losses), please know I feel for you. I wish there was something that anyone can do or say to make it better. Please know my angels are taking care of yours! :hugs:


----------



## garfie

I found a poem when I lost my little one which I'd like to share - hope it doesn't upset anyone.

_An angel in the book of life wrote down my Babys birth and whispered as she closed the book "Too beautiful for this earth"
_

:hugs:

X


----------



## 05mummy07

Thank you everyone. Yes it's hard and extremely upsetting, but I'm trying to keep level headed. It's hard, I naievly never thought I'd be one of these people unfortunate enough to experience it more than once. 

I have that poem in my baby's memory box from February. It's lovely, thank you.

As I say I wish you all the best of luck, and hopefully really straightforward labour and births. Was lovely getting to know some of you. If even for a short while.

Take care xxxx


----------



## PepsiChic

Is anyone not planning on seeing a dr/having ultrasound till further along?

I have an ultrasound booked with a womans care center at 10 weeks, I dont have any plans to see a dr before then!


----------



## garfie

Hi there - me.

I've been told that the midwife will be in touch soon and that my scan will take place at 10w (providing no problems).

I have had 3HCG blood test and all three have come back ok - so now I just have to take it easy and relax!:wacko:

11 DPO HCG 32
19 DPO HCG 798
26 DPO HCG 3443

So here I am trying to relax :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## JCh

PepsiChic said:


> Is anyone not planning on seeing a dr/having ultrasound till further along?
> 
> I have an ultrasound booked with a womans care center at 10 weeks, I dont have any plans to see a dr before then!

I JUST booked an ultrasound for 8 wks per docs orders, she isn't going to do the examination until I'm 10 wks tho. I cannot wait! C'mon 2 weeks!


----------



## AJThomas

Here in Jamaica i think doctors will do scans at 10-12 weeks, we dont really have scans before that unless it's a private scan. And that's only some doctors, most ppl have their first scan at 20 weeks to see the gender and maybe another one toward the end to make sure the baby is head down, etc. So i have no idea when i'm going to get a scan, we'll see what happens.


----------



## jrowenj

I have my first scan at 8 weeks next week!


----------



## mandmandp

Hi Betheney--Could I join the list under Jan 21? :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Morning ladies. Congrats on the new BFP's and I'm so sorry for the loss. It is sad to see you ladies have to go through this. 

This morning has been rough again. I ran out of cereal ... which happens to be the only thing I don't gag while eating. I tried to eat some oatmeal ...bleh gag...so I finally managed to get a grilled cheese sandwich made. Now I just want to :sleep::sleep::sleep:!!!! Oh MS please go away quickly!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations on making 7 weeks!!!
Sorry about ms
Iv been feeling rough today. Awful headache that make me feel sick. Horrible


----------



## duckytwins

I know what you mean, sassy. There is absolutely nothing that I can eat. I thought I wanted soup today, so I just made some, then I had to choke it down. I think I want certain things, then when I get them, I can't eat them. How do you get the feeling of "ick" to stop??


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> I know what you mean, sassy. There is absolutely nothing that I can eat. I thought I wanted soup today, so I just made some, then I had to choke it down. I think I want certain things, then when I get them, I can't eat them. How do you get the feeling of "ick" to stop??

I've heard sucking hard sour candies works wonders, so maybe stop at 7-11 and grab some? Or go to the bulk bins and buy some of the pre-wrapped ones.... Good luck!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks JCh, I'm actaully headed out in a little bit. I think I'll get some! It can't hurt, right??


----------



## jrowenj

Of course my bbs aren't sore and I'm panicking... Rollercoasterrrrr


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I know what you mean, sassy. There is absolutely nothing that I can eat. I thought I wanted soup today, so I just made some, then I had to choke it down. I think I want certain things, then when I get them, I can't eat them. How do you get the feeling of "ick" to stop??

I can't let my stomach get empty at all. I have found that popsicles help with the ick feeling long enough to get something to eat. Right now, my pantry is on the empty side so today I am struggling getting something to eat. Most of the food that is in there makes me gag. I have to force the food down sometimes but it always helps. I just try not to go too long between eating. Even if it is a little snack. I want pizza for lunch ... I think I will be going to get some cheapo frozen pizzas to keep on hand. Or rather sending DH to get them. Also, ice water helps me. But only drinking it through a straw. No idea why ... maybe the small sips are what helps. I keep ice water all day. It is only a little help but any relief is better than none.


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Of course my bbs aren't sore and I'm panicking... Rollercoasterrrrr

My bbs stopped hurting about a week ago. Don't worry!!! :thumbup::hugs: I wish my MS would have gone away! lol I would gladly take sore bbs over 24/7 urge to puke.


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Of course my bbs aren't sore and I'm panicking... Rollercoasterrrrr

When is ur next appointment or u/s? I had that happen last week and then low and behold the next day BAM, they were back!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Had midwife for booking in today, all went ok. She said I am low risk but at higher risk because of my weight but she wasn't too concerned about it and said I would have some extra tests for glucose etc.

I have a scan for next Friday and then on to 12 week scan on 26 June. I had bloods today which didn't go too well as they couldn't get a vein, now have two MASSIVE bruises on my arms. 

Sickness is still on and off but more just feeling, although had to dash to the bathroom earlier through a smell and was gaging. No sick though :)

Jrowenj - my boobs have settled but feeling sore again x


----------



## Poppy84

Is anyone else really excited about the film 'what to expect when your expecting'.

That film is coming out at just the right time. Can't wait to see it


----------



## Soniamillie01

Poppy - I can't wait! I know the cinema is going to be full of expectant
Mothers! X


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the pep talk ladies!!! Scan is in 6 days!!


----------



## span

I've got a scan tomorrow. :thumbup: I was a bit vague with my dates, otherwise I'd not be having one for another 6 weeks. :blush:

My little girls 1st birthday tomorrow too. :cloud9:


----------



## Poppy84

I was supposed to have my booking in appointment with midwife today. It was a telephone appointment and they never rang. Grrrr
I have so many questions and worries I need to discuss


----------



## mellywelly

yey, I don't feel left out anymore :happydance::happydance::happydance: had to be sick at work today :happydance::happydance::happydance: think this one doesn't like tea, same as DS, its the only thing that made me be sick when pg with him.


----------



## Greens25

Poppy I am going to see it Saturday!


Side note: anyone up for putting our first names in our signatures so we can call each other by our first names instead of nicknames?


----------



## Bella'smummy

MissMummy2Be said:


> Im a little bit worried atm :S my aunt just called to let me know that the rash her son had for the last 2 weeks is slapped cheek :S and now her youngest is getting the same rash as well it is apparently most contagious before the rash comes up and my mum was babysitting her kids and my little man yesterday im worried my little man will get sick and also about baby:baby: #2 i cant get in to see my doctor before the 22nd of this month when i already have an appointment :nope: i just dont know what to do im really worried




mellywelly said:


> yey, I don't feel left out anymore :happydance::happydance::happydance: had to be sick at work today :happydance::happydance::happydance: think this one doesn't like tea, same as DS, its the only thing that made me be sick when pg with him.

Tea makes me sick too and chocolate.... Gutted about both although might help my waist line! 
Omg my sickness has stepped up a gear I projectile vomited all over our bathroom and tonight I feel like I've been ran over by a bus I've been that sick I can bearly function and tired oh my I could sleep solid for a week abd still be tired never had this is my other pregnancies :shrug:


----------



## Godpromised25

ohh yes, I wanna see that movie! Anyways, my main symptoms are that my bb's hurt very bad! They even hurt at night when I lay down on them. I don't have any morning sickness. I have serious cravings. I wonder if I am not sick, because I eat all the time. When ever I want something I try to get it. I do feel weirded out by certain foods... but I just listen to my body. I am so happy not to have the morning sickness!!!!!! I am a baby when it comes to pain, so I wouldn't be able to function. As long as I eat I don't get sick!! too funny


----------



## Leinzlove

05mummy07 said:


> I won't be jpoining you ladies anymore. It's happened again at the 6 week mark. So wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xx

I'm sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Koukla

Can I join you ladies? I got my BFP today (well, 4 of 'em, I like to have my bases covered) my EDD per my LMP is Jan. 24th. My appointment to confirm isn't until May 30th, and I doubt I'll get a U/S no matter how much I want an early one! Looking forward to a (hopefully) healthy and happy 9 months with you lovely women!


----------



## Google Mum

Hi. Will I have miscarried! Good Luck


----------



## Betheney

I can't wait to see WTEWYE!!! it looks HILARIOUS!!! i'll be taking Eva to the mummies and babies session to see that one :)



Greens25 said:


> Poppy I am going to see it Saturday!
> Side note: anyone up for putting our first names in our signatures so we can call each other by our first names instead of nicknames?

My name is Betheney so that makes things simple, but i like using BnB names. lol. I always get so confused when real names come in because i can never remember who is who and it's too hard to keep track of, but then again if it's in your siggy. i think some people like the privacy tho and keeping their name out of it. But it doesn't really matter, some people might want to do it some might not. You can still do it regardless :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh no Google Mum! I hope you aren't saying you have MC. I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

i'm really sorry google mum :( i wish you all the love, luck and support in the world and after grieving your little bean are blessed with another little baby to be.


----------



## Google Mum

Leinzlove said:


> Oh no Google Mum! I hope you aren't saying you have MC. I'm so sorry! :hugs:

I have MC


----------



## Leinzlove

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## calista20

So sorry to hear google mum!! :(

Hubby and I are having date night tomorrow and going to see WTEWYE!!! I'm super excited and the trailers look hilarious! Dudes group. hahaha


----------



## AllieIA

So sorry to hear about your loss google mum!!!


----------



## La Mere

05, I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Oh, Google Mum! I am so sorry! :hugs:

Oh I have bad MS.... started a couple days ago.. and i'm so exhausted lol I haven't really had any cravings yet with this one, didn't with my first. And OMG, my boobies have been sooooo tender, which totally sucks because I am still BF my DD.


----------



## mandmandp

Very sorry to hear, Google Mum. :cry::hugs:

Take care of yourself.


----------



## AJThomas

Betheney, 2 new ladies joined us today, (dont remember the due dates tho). I think we can leave the names of the ladies who miscarried on the first page, but don't add them to the count, so that we have an accurate baby count going. Guess that means we have 112, altho i'm not sure if all the previous ones have been added but it looks pretty accurate to me.

I count 110 ladies still expecting in January.

Oh btw, you ladies can just call me AJ for short, that will be easy enough to remember :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Delete


----------



## FitzBaby

Google Mum said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Google Mum! I hope you aren't saying you have MC. I'm so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> I have MCClick to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::nope::nope:


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi can I join please? I'm due 15th January with our first little one. Hoping for a sticky bean after four losses.

Googlemum - So sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Betheney

i added the new ladies and i didn't ever consider deleting those who miscarried i was just unsure about the count. 

05mummy07 miscarried then mandmandp joined so it balanced then Koukla joined and before i updated post 1 google mum miscarried.... so i thought we balanced out....

- edit -

Just counted and i still got 111


----------



## Betheney

hahahaha 112 while i was doing the count and MrsC1003 joined


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to the ladies jointing us :D 
And I'm so sorry to the ladies suffering a loss :( lots of hugs


----------



## Betheney

we're back at 111 as i missed the post where Family is actually due in December after a dating scan. Also discovered she is pregnant with triplets, i'm a little sad she's not with us in jellybeans any more, triplets would of been fun.


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure would of... Congrats to FAMILY!


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! Big congrats to her. Triplets!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well theres lots of scans yet! We could have someone in here pg with triplets! :)


----------



## Poppy84

I hope it's not me!


So sorry googlemum xxx


----------



## Betheney

My poor friend lost 2/3 of her triplets, she ovulated with two eggs and both fertilized but one split into identicals which she lost at 16w.

But what are the chances of having 2/3 triplets identical.


----------



## garfie

Google - :cry: so sorry hun.

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingermango

Woo hoo my little one is now the size of a blueberry :happydance: started the cyclizine last night and feel soooo much better today!

Have my first (12 week) scan booked for the 26th June and then a meeting with my consultant on the 2nd July to see if they are going to monitor me as much this pregnancy :wacko:

Any other mummy's of prem babies expecting in January??


----------



## KrissyG

Hi girls. Could you please add me to the 14th January?
Early scan booked for next week, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Betheney

ginger what is cyclizone?

KrissyG! Welcome!! there is so much love and support on this thread you should enjoy it here. I have my scan on Monday but i'll be at 7+3 :)


----------



## gingermango

Betheney its an antihistamine I think but Ive been prescribed it for morning sickness. I had it when I was having my ds too and it really really helps. xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh, woke up this morning with a ton of cm and needing run to the bathroom I had to pee so bad! Once I got there my stomach started growling and then I felt sick. Sitting here in bed eating Cheerios and thinking this is quite a way to celebrate 6 weeks! Haha...bring it on seventh week! 

Super excited to be telling my closest friends today- spending the weekend with them and there's no way to hide the symptoms. I have my first doctor appointment in less than a week now and am anxious to find out when we'll get a scan!

I can't believe how many ladies are on here!! I'm so sorry for the losses... I can't imagine what that must be like. And welcome to all the newcomers-january is going to be a busy month!


----------



## summerhope

05mummy07 said:


> I won't be jpoining you ladies anymore. It's happened again at the 6 week mark. So wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xx

I am so sorry to hear!


----------



## mellywelly

05 and google, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## summerhope

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## duckytwins

Someone asked about our real names? Mine is Jessica, but Jes is fine! :flower:


----------



## summerhope

For all of your ladies with MS, my sister just gave me a neat book, what to eat when you are expecting (from the writer of what to expect when you are expecting). I am only a few pages into it, too hard to read when you are falling asleep, but it addresses certain things including MS. Once I get into it, will let you know if I come across anything different then crackers and ginger ale to help with upset stomach. 

I think I may be coming down with a v-infection :( No symptoms yet aside from occasional discharge, but I am not sure that is something I should call about and get it checked out. I heard that it is pretty common during pregnancy. Right now I don't feel anything is bothering me, but I wonder if the increased CM is causing the inbalance. Anyone in the same boat? Taking antibiotics now may not be an option.


----------



## duckytwins

A nurse told me sour candy helps with ms. I bought lemon candies yesterday and tried a few. So far, so good.


----------



## Betheney

I had a rough day with MS and found the foods that i want are the foods that don't help. 

Dairy doesn't help, fatty foods don't help yet they're all i want to eat.

Apples help but i feel crappy after eating 3 in a row.

Subway salad rolls with ranch dressing help but i can't buy one everyday.

I had pizza for dinner tonight and while it was yummy it made me feel AWFUL!!


----------



## gingermango

Betheney said:


> I had a rough day with MS and found the foods that i want are the foods that don't help.
> 
> Dairy doesn't help, fatty foods don't help yet they're all i want to eat.
> 
> Apples help but i feel crappy after eating 3 in a row.
> 
> Subway salad rolls with ranch dressing help but i can't buy one everyday.
> 
> I had pizza for dinner tonight and while it was yummy it made me feel AWFUL!!

Betheney have you tried seabands? they aren't amazing but did help me a little, other than that sips of fizzy pop or soda water, sucking sour boiled sweets and eating little and often are all I can recommend. Just be careful with MS as with my ds I had to hospitalised for a few days and put on a drip, don't just suffer because people say you should expect it. If you sick more than 3/4 times a day ask your midwife to check for ketones in your urine as this signals your body is using its fat stores to survive :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hooray for blueberries!

Remember to keep hydrated with MS, drink lots of water. 

For me water also helps with infections, I'm not sure it will cure it, but when I feel one coming on I start drinking lots of water and that usually fixes the problem.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I just got home from work :( (it's 11:27pm) I am buggered but just wanted to pop in and catch up on the thread i have not had many symptoms today just very tired peeing a bit more often then normal and getting a bit dizzy. Today I had the blood test I needed because of being exposed to slap cheek :S I have to wait 14 days for the results :( that feels like a life time I see my doctor on tusday after noon and will find out about a U/S then and will also need another blood test :( I hate needles lol I'm such a sook when it comes to them you would think I would be used to them after having DS but no I proved it today I still freak out even when I try not to my vains calapse so they have truble finding one :S I normaly end up with a couple jab marks and 2 huge marks


----------



## PepsiChic

went to a womans care center yesterday to have the pregnancy confirmed with a pee test. I go back for an ultrasound at 10 weeks! 

having headaches which the nurse told me was common for early pregnancy, also tired! but thats probably more to do with being up all night with a sick toddler :(


----------



## Poppy84

MissMummy2Be said:


> I just got home from work :( (it's 11:27pm) I am buggered but just wanted to pop in and catch up on the thread i have not had many symptoms today just very tired peeing a bit more often then normal and getting a bit dizzy. Today I had the blood test I needed because of being exposed to slap cheek :S I have to wait 14 days for the results :( that feels like a life time I see my doctor on tusday after noon and will find out about a U/S then and will also need another blood test :( I hate needles lol I'm such a sook when it comes to them you would think I would be used to them after having DS but no I proved it today I still freak out even when I try not to my vains calapse so they have truble finding one :S I normaly end up with a couple jab marks and 2 huge marks

I had my slap cheek blood test a week ago. Just found out it could take 2-3 weeks for results. Ridiculous!


----------



## JCh

Poppy84 said:


> I had my slap cheek blood test a week ago. Just found out it could take 2-3 weeks for results. Ridiculous!

My husband just went to the doc with his cough..... They seem to think it's whooping cough.... I don't have anything happening and he's had it for quite some time - maybe I'll be ok?


----------



## alannadee

I feel crapy today! Had to hav a power nap when i finished work. Not sick feeling, just hot, dizzy and sleepy. And in a foul mood!!!!

My boobs hurt a lot today and still crampy, but not as much. 

Starting to get a little stressed now as its getting closer to when my last preg ended. Know i shudnt compare, but just cant help it. Going to the loo 10 times a day to check im not miscarrying! fingers crossed this one will be different. 2 and a half weeks till my scan, thats my first mile stone.


----------



## sassy_mom

Fingers crossed that this baby sticks for you!! 

The nausea is so bad. It's gotten to the point where if I talk, it seems like I will throw everything up. I'm trying to eat lunch right now but the thought of swallowing is horrible. Is there no end?????:shrug::shrug::shrug::cry:

I almost wish I could throw up just so I could get a little bit of relief. However I know that my stomach being empty would just aggravate it further. How can constant nausea be tolerated??? 

I hope you ladies are having a better time of it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Summer hope / Tina - I think I may have mild thrush. I've got loads of cm which midwife said it normally but also have might itchiness (sorry). It's weird because at the same time of having all this cm I'm also really dry which I don't think is helping. X


----------



## prayingforbby

Went for an appointment today. The doctor sure knows how to make someone feel good...not. I have long cycles (which I told the dr.) So I know I'm only in the 5th week. He did an u/s today and in a very sad voice said "all I see is the yolk sac". Then was saying to come back for another u/s. What got me upset was that he was already talking about me miscarrying! 

I went home and looked up that's all they expect to see at 5 weeks. Gees.. its possible I will miscarry again, but at least don't assume I will when I'm showing what's normal on the u/s. Now I have to worry throughout the weekend.


----------



## jrowenj

prayingforbby said:


> Went for an appointment today. The doctor sure knows how to make someone feel good...not. I have long cycles (which I told the dr.) So I know I'm only in the 5th week. He did an u/s today and in a very sad voice said "all I see is the yolk sac". Then was saying to come back for another u/s. What got me upset was that he was already talking about me miscarrying!
> 
> I went home and looked up that's all they expect to see at 5 weeks. Gees.. its possible I will miscarry again, but at least don't assume I will when I'm showing what's normal on the u/s. Now I have to worry throughout the weekend.

What a jerk!!!! Good thing we are knowledgeable!! Ur next scan will prove him wtong


----------



## Soniamillie01

What an idiot! I had a scan at 6 wks and all I had was a sac, yolk and possible fetal pole but like you say that's normal for the gestation! Don't worry x


----------



## Poppy84

Omg that's horrible! What an idiot


----------



## duckytwins

Oh praying, how awful! I would have cried! 

AFM, I made the mistake of not wearing my sports bra to bed last night! O----M----G!!!! HUGE mistake!! My poor bbs hurt so bad, I thought they were going to fall off! Back on tonight, it goes! I went to work today after being out sick yesterday. I feel like I got hit by a truck! As soon as I lay down, everything pools into my head, then my throat starts to hurt, my nose starts to drip and my sinus clog right up! Hurry up and leave, cold! Anytime now! 

Otherwise, I am trying to make mental notes of the foods that make me gag, so I stay away from them. So far, I have cooked mushrooms, chocolate (except a certain type of brownie), granola bars (except oatmeal raisin), ice cream, and the chicken sandwich at Burger King. :rofl: I'm sure it will be an ongoing list. I'm bummed about them all. I usually can't live with out ice cream and chocolate. And I put mushrooms in everything...


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm not sure what's going on with me but have a really uneasy feeling inside. I came home from work and had a nap and as I turned on my right side I had a sharp shooting pain in my tummy, since then I've not really felt right. I have a back ache and tummy ache in the same sort of region, and wondered if I've overdone it as then got up and done all the housework, which I know isn't alot but I'm shattered. Trying not to think the worse and hoping it's just the tiredness, no bleeding or anything.


----------



## JCh

I had some weird pains a couple days ago too, I had pulled a muscle I think the way I turned the night before.... As long as there is no bleeding and ur not in serious pain, I'd say it should be ok.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks JCH, no bleeding and the pain isn't constant, more like cramping which I've had on / off anyway.


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks JCH, no bleeding and the pain isn't constant, more like cramping which I've had on / off anyway.

Well that's alright then. Stupid bodies getting ready for the baby.... Shouldn't they come equipt already? LOL! Cannot wait for 2nd tri!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh me too! I'm 7 weeks today and I'd just started to feel less anxious but it's certainly back now, I'm sure I'll be ok tomorrow. Dreading going to the toilet but think I'm just over reacting x


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh me too! I'm 7 weeks today and I'd just started to feel less anxious but it's certainly back now, I'm sure I'll be ok tomorrow. Dreading going to the toilet but think I'm just over reacting x

It's so common from everyone's post. I even scared myself through the night becuz I felt like my AF had started and tried to get my mind ready for the loss, sure enough - NOTHING there..... It's all in our crazy heads! The chances of loss get lower by the week..... If only we could fast forward a bit :( 
Hugs, feel better!


----------



## span

I had an early scan today and everything is looking good so far. Saw a blob (on the right), a yolk sac (on the left) and a heartbeat. :cloud9:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P1010739.jpg

Prayingforbby -so sorry your doctor was so negative. :grr:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah great pic, glad all is going ok x


----------



## JCh

span said:


> I had an early scan today and everything is looking good so far. Saw a blob (on the right), a yolk sac (on the left) and a heartbeat. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P1010739.jpg
> 
> Prayingforbby -so sorry your doctor was so negative. :grr:

Is it just me, I kinda see the outline of a lil baby....


----------



## Poppy84

JCh said:


> span said:
> 
> 
> I had an early scan today and everything is looking good so far. Saw a blob (on the right), a yolk sac (on the left) and a heartbeat. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P1010739.jpg
> 
> Prayingforbby -so sorry your doctor was so negative. :grr:
> 
> Is it just me, I kinda see the outline of a lil baby....Click to expand...

I thought that too. Im confused


----------



## AJThomas

I'm still freaking out about not throwing up everyday, i do feel queasy most of the day, but i've only thrown up once so far so naturally i'm worried that something may be wrong but no blood or anything so i guess we're ok.


----------



## Bella'smummy

Betheney said:


> I had a rough day with MS and found the foods that i want are the foods that don't help.
> 
> Dairy doesn't help, fatty foods don't help yet they're all i want to eat.
> 
> Apples help but i feel crappy after eating 3 in a row.
> 
> Subway salad rolls with ranch dressing help but i can't buy one everyday.
> 
> I had pizza for dinner tonight and while it was yummy it made me feel AWFUL!!




span said:


> I had an early scan today and everything is looking good so far. Saw a blob (on the right), a yolk sac (on the left) and a heartbeat. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P1010739.jpg
> 
> What a great scan picture, l


----------



## Bella'smummy

Betheney said:


> I had a rough day with MS and found the foods that i want are the foods that don't help.
> 
> Dairy doesn't help, fatty foods don't help yet they're all i want to eat.
> 
> Apples help but i feel crappy after eating 3 in a row.
> 
> Subway salad rolls with ranch dressing help but i can't buy one everyday.
> 
> I had pizza for dinner tonight and while it was yummy it made me feel AWFUL!!




span said:


> I had an early scan today and everything is looking good so far. Saw a blob (on the right), a yolk sac (on the left) and a heartbeat. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P1010739.jpg
> 
> What a great scan picture, looks just like mine did, what did they s
> Date you? As I was dated 6w1day same as you xxx but that was on
> Wednesday x


----------



## Soniamillie01

AJ - my sickness has stopped, I still feel queasy and have the odd very near sick moments and I'm certainly no good with smells or left over food. Hoping we're both ok my due date buddy. I've got a scan nxt Friday x


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the scan pic! Congrats! Yay! It sure does look like a lil baby! :)


----------



## span

Thanks everyone. :flower:
They dated me as 6+2, meaning I'm due on 9th Jan now instead of the 10th. That tallies with my original cross hairs on FF, before they moved them forward a day about 4dpo. :thumbup:
I see what you mean about the baby shape but I reckon it's the yolk sac that makes it look that way.:shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

Span, what a clear scan!!! Congrats!


----------



## La Mere

Lovely scan pic! Congrats!


----------



## MamaDee

Wow! I disappeared for a few days and already 112 expecting mama's in january!! What a busy month it will be:happydance:

I have been so tired that I have been going to bed right after putting ds to bed at 8:30:haha: Doesn't leave me much time for trying to keep track of what's going on, on b&b. 

Love the scan pic! I had one on Wednesday, only saw a tiny gestational sac which I'm fine with as I was only 4w6d. Doc said the "sac" measured 5w1d. I go back next friday at 9am for another scan. on that same day at 4w6d/ 20 dpo my hcg was 2612 and progesterone at 80, so I am trying not to worry too much. Although I am obsessed and panic over every small thing. Woke up this morning with extra sore bb's which I was happy to have after thinking that they had gone away yesterday. Anyone else obsess over thinking they are losing symptoms? I think it's normal for them to come and go and fluctuate.


----------



## jrowenj

MamaOfOne said:


> Wow! I disappeared for a few days and already 112 expecting mama's in january!! What a busy month it will be:happydance:
> 
> I have been so tired that I have been going to bed right after putting ds to bed at 8:30:haha: Doesn't leave me much time for trying to keep track of what's going on, on b&b.
> 
> Love the scan pic! I had one on Wednesday, only saw a tiny gestational sac which I'm fine with as I was only 4w6d. Doc said the "sac" measured 5w1d. I go back next friday at 9am for another scan. on that same day at 4w6d/ 20 dpo my hcg was 2612 and progesterone at 80, so I am trying not to worry too much. Although I am obsessed and panic over every small thing. Woke up this morning with extra sore bb's which I was happy to have after thinking that they had gone away yesterday. Anyone else obsess over thinking they are losing symptoms? I think it's normal for them to come and go and fluctuate.

Yes!!! I am constantly poking my bbs to see if theyre sore!


----------



## Lillian33

Morning Southern Hemisphere ladies and evening to those in the northern Hemisphere!

05 and googlemum so so sorry for your losses, big big :hugs: to you both.

Amazing scan pic Span, love seeing them!

Well ladies, approaching the 8 week mark and my symptoms have definitely been coming and going sore bbs randomly then nothing, nausea then nothing, it certainly is a roller coaster.

Lots of love to all my January mums!
xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies! 

I just got my BFP today and I'm exactly 4 weeks [Due January 25th] which coincidentally is the same due date I had with my first loss two years ago. I'm hoping January 25th is a luckier date this time around.

I'm nervous and excited at the same time, if that's even possible. I keep sneaking back into my bathroom to look at the lovely line on my test and I'm trying to get myself to believe that it's really there :haha:

Anybody else feel that way? Or know how I can overcome it?


----------



## MamaDee

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP today and I'm exactly 4 weeks [Due January 25th] which coincidentally is the same due date I had with my first loss two years ago. I'm hoping January 25th is a luckier date this time around.
> 
> I'm nervous and excited at the same time, if that's even possible. I keep sneaking back into my bathroom to look at the lovely line on my test and I'm trying to get myself to believe that it's really there :haha:
> 
> Anybody else feel that way? Or know how I can overcome it?

Big congrats on your bfp!! I must have peed on about 15 different tests over the week I first found out! I also had a loss last year, somehow seeing the lines get super dark and stay that way so far is helping this time. I don't really have any tips to overcome it. I am so obsessive that I have one of the tests in my purse, sometimes I check it at work:haha:, just to remind myself that it really is real. If you manage to overcome it, please let me know how.


----------



## jrowenj

MamaOfOne said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP today and I'm exactly 4 weeks [Due January 25th] which coincidentally is the same due date I had with my first loss two years ago. I'm hoping January 25th is a luckier date this time around.
> 
> I'm nervous and excited at the same time, if that's even possible. I keep sneaking back into my bathroom to look at the lovely line on my test and I'm trying to get myself to believe that it's really there :haha:
> 
> Anybody else feel that way? Or know how I can overcome it?
> 
> Big congrats on your bfp!! I must have peed on about 15 different tests over the week I first found out! I also had a loss last year, somehow seeing the lines get super dark and stay that way so far is helping this time. I don't really have any tips to overcome it. I am so obsessive that I have one of the tests in my purse, sometimes I check it at work:haha:, just to remind myself that it really is real. If you manage to overcome it, please let me know how.Click to expand...

Congratsss ... im in the same boat... i would say we just need to stay positive and remember all pregnancies are different so we should have successful pregnancies!!!! 

Also, the support of bnb helps!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy.R

Been missing for a few days. Busy last little while for us this end.
Im curious...
I have not even been to see a doctor yet, is that okay?
My doctor seems to always be away and her office is always so busy (even other doctors cant fit me in for 2 weeks) and i want to get referred in to a Maternity clinic instead. 
Im thinking i will try to get in to a walk in clinic tomorrow to get the referral, as im starting to feel anxious i havent seen anyone yet. Im gettting sharp pains, which i have been told is normal, but im getting concerned since i have yet to visit a doctor to confirm things


----------



## Leinzlove

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP today and I'm exactly 4 weeks [Due January 25th] which coincidentally is the same due date I had with my first loss two years ago. I'm hoping January 25th is a luckier date this time around.
> 
> I'm nervous and excited at the same time, if that's even possible. I keep sneaking back into my bathroom to look at the lovely line on my test and I'm trying to get myself to believe that it's really there :haha:
> 
> Anybody else feel that way? Or know how I can overcome it?

Congrats! I knew those were :bfp:'s over there! :) I'm due January 26, so we are close. I had a loss in March. I'm just taking it one day at a time, hoping for the best. 

Mummy R: Not many of us have been to the DR. yet. A pg test is conformation enough. Congratulations! :)


----------



## jrowenj

https://www.ivillage.com/awkward-pregnancy-photos/6-b-364755


----------



## Lillian33

jrowenj said:


> https://www.ivillage.com/awkward-pregnancy-photos/6-b-364755

Ha ha ha Oh my god how creepy is the one with the picture of the full grown man on the woman's belly eeww!!

Thanks for the laugh!!
xx


----------



## jrowenj

Hahaha


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Poppy84 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from work :( (it's 11:27pm) I am buggered but just wanted to pop in and catch up on the thread i have not had many symptoms today just very tired peeing a bit more often then normal and getting a bit dizzy. Today I had the blood test I needed because of being exposed to slap cheek :S I have to wait 14 days for the results :( that feels like a life time I see my doctor on tusday after noon and will find out about a U/S then and will also need another blood test :( I hate needles lol I'm such a sook when it comes to them you would think I would be used to them after having DS but no I proved it today I still freak out even when I try not to my vains calapse so they have truble finding one :S I normaly end up with a couple jab marks and 2 huge marks
> 
> I had my slap cheek blood test a week ago. Just found out it could take 2-3 weeks for results. Ridiculous!Click to expand...

It is ridiculous but nothing we can do 2 or 3 weeks just seems like a long time to wait for results on a single blood test :S


----------



## MissMummy2Be

JCh said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I had my slap cheek blood test a week ago. Just found out it could take 2-3 weeks for results. Ridiculous!
> 
> My husband just went to the doc with his cough..... They seem to think it's whooping cough.... I don't have anything happening and he's had it for quite some time - maybe I'll be ok?Click to expand...

I had a cough for about One month and they tested me for whooping cough but it wasn't thank god hopefully your OH just has a viral cough like I had


----------



## La Mere

Those were hilarious!!!!


----------



## MamaDee

[email protected] those photos.. :haha:smh


----------



## mandmandp

jrowenj said:


> https://www.ivillage.com/awkward-pregnancy-photos/6-b-364755

Thanks!! I had a tough day and really needed the laugh.:laugh2:


----------



## Betheney

loooooooooool

What a bunch of trash bags!
https://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/weird-pregnancy-4-477.jpg
https://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/weird-pregnancy-5-477.jpg

I actually like the one with the ballerina

This one really grosses me out, all i can think about is his knob sitting between her butt cheeks
https://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/bw-naked-man-woman-477.jpg


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Haha some of them are very funny :D


----------



## ssjad

I've posted this in another group, so I'm sorry for doubling up but...

Had my first ultrasound today. It showed a happy and healthy 6+5 embryo, heart rate 122. Looked like a baby, too - not just a blob! That takes me back a few days and gives me a new EDD of 7/1/13.

Strange thing was I went to a different ultrasound place because of the miscarriage diagnosis last time I had an ultrasound. I just didn't want the association. When we walked into the place, the same guy who diagnosed my DVTs last year AND my miscarriage 9 weeks ago was there! I instantly got very nervous and thought this is bad news. He remembered me luckily and within two seconds of lying down he told me the bubby looked great. No stuffing around, bless him! And third time lucky with this guy!! Lol :)

Also my stepmother guessed I was pregnant this afternoon. Lots of people have been. I just look like crap! 

Can't wait to hear how everyone else is.

PS - I got an ultrasound image but you can't really see much - he could have given us a better shot! Anyway, don't have a scanner so may not get it up here.


----------



## ssjad

OMFG!! Just looked at the awkward photos - swamp lady is a friend of mine - HILARIOUS!!! It was her Facebook profile pic for ages and I recognised it instantly... I wonder if she knows she's made it to this site???


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Today my wrist is killing me don't think its pregnancy related but its the only problem i have today i feel rather bloated how ever im going to find something to eat


----------



## jrowenj

ssjad said:


> OMFG!! Just looked at the awkward photos - swamp lady is a friend of mine - HILARIOUS!!! It was her Facebook profile pic for ages and I recognised it instantly... I wonder if she knows she's made it to this site???

:rofl: hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Betheney

ssjad said:


> OMFG!! Just looked at the awkward photos - swamp lady is a friend of mine - HILARIOUS!!! It was her Facebook profile pic for ages and I recognised it instantly... I wonder if she knows she's made it to this site???

But the swamp one is SSOOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!

She's covered in like blue plastic rubbish bags and her hubby looks so awkward. 

and you know... THEY'RE IN A SWAMP!!!


----------



## alannadee

Got the date for my booking in appointment with midwife today, its the 18th June. Seems ages off, I will be 10 weeks. From then I will be given the number to ring to book my 12 week scan.

Glad Ive got my early scan thou. 2 and a bits weeks to wait, cant wait to see my jelly bean!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Another post that I've posted on another thread, but I have just had an early scan as I was worrying myself sick. All is well and I'm measuring 3 days ahead! Which I think puts my EDD at New Years Eve! I'll see what they say at the dating scan though as she said it was too early to date it.


----------



## stuckinoki

Betheney said:


> loooooooooool
> 
> What a bunch of trash bags!
> https://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/weird-pregnancy-4-477.jpg
> 
> 
> I actually like the one with the ballerina
> 
> This one really grosses me out, all i can think about is his knob sitting between her butt cheeks
> https://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/bw-naked-man-woman-477.jpg


The bunny one [not sure what she's going for...] is just weird to me, I mean, I get the whole pregnancy empowers me part, but she has to know that she looks a little ridiculous in that get up...

Although, for the record, I have that bra and it's AHHHHH-mazing.


Oh yeah, gross naked man with his package pressed between my cheeks....this is exactly the picture that I want to remember my pregnancy with.

And what the hell are they looking at? It's like they both spotted a cockroach crawling across the floor of the photographers studio and forgot that they were having a picture taken!

Those pictures made my night.


----------



## Betheney

the bunny one reminded me of youths obsession with play boy which is why i thought i was trashy


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies, 
I've been debating on whether or not I should join a thread since getting my bfp on April 27th, my main reason was I've been trying to decide what my due date is. If I go by lmp I'm due Jan 1, but I'm pretty sure I ov'd late so may be put back a week when I get scanned.. which I'm hoping will be Monday when I go to the ob. :) Anyways my friend Leinzlove convinced me to join.. I hope y'all don't mind, and I hope to get to know you guys. I'll update with the due date the Dr gives me.. :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome snowangel, congratulations!


----------



## snowangel187

MissMummy2Be said:


> Today my wrist is killing me don't think its pregnancy related but its the only problem i have today i feel rather bloated how ever im going to find something to eat

I actually had wrist pain when I was pregnant with my daughter. And it's pretty common, tho I had it later in pregnancy, I wouldn't find it much of a stretch that you have it early due to pregnancy.. :flower:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Wow! So many people in this group now, congrats to all those who have got their BFP's recently :flower:


----------



## Poppy84

Hi snow angel confratulations


----------



## Tezzy

Helllooooo :)

I'm due jan 23rd!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Congrats all you newbies! :happydance:

I had my first bout of sickness yesterday morning, threw up loads of bile :nope:, but all good that my LO is growing I guess.

Due dates getting till the end of Jan now :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see ya, SnowAngel. It's ok EDD's can always be changed. I also had wrist pain with my DD, later in pg. I wore a wrist brace to bed. It was uncomfortable, but it helped.


----------



## Bella'smummy

span said:


> Thanks everyone. :flower:
> They dated me as 6+2, meaning I'm due on 9th Jan now instead of the 10th. That tallies with my original cross hairs on FF, before they moved them forward a day about 4dpo. :thumbup:
> I see what you mean about the baby shape but I reckon it's the yolk sac that makes it look that way.:shrug:

I'm due the 8th but my last period was 28th march on a 28 day cycle :wacko:
When was your last period? X


----------



## stuckinoki

Ladies, is it normal to be THIS tired THIS soon?

I'm literally falling asleep standing up and I've started requiring an afternoon nap [on top of the fact that I'm too exhausted to do much of anything, anyway]

I expected to be tired, just not SO tired right off the bat.


----------



## snowangel187

stuckinoki said:


> Ladies, is it normal to be THIS tired THIS soon?
> 
> I'm literally falling asleep standing up and I've started requiring an afternoon nap [on top of the fact that I'm too exhausted to do much of anything, anyway]
> 
> I expected to be tired, just not SO tired right off the bat.

sure is.. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Bella'smummy said:


> span said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. :flower:
> They dated me as 6+2, meaning I'm due on 9th Jan now instead of the 10th. That tallies with my original cross hairs on FF, before they moved them forward a day about 4dpo. :thumbup:
> I see what you mean about the baby shape but I reckon it's the yolk sac that makes it look that way.:shrug:
> 
> I'm due the 8th but my last period was 28th march on a 28 day cycle :wacko:
> When was your last period? XClick to expand...

If going by lmp you are due Jan. 2, especially if you have 28 day cycles.. The only reason it would be off is if you ovulated late which you can't really ovulate too late with 28 day cycles. :haha: 

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator?sub=true&lmp=true&month=2&day=28&year=2012

Did a dr tell u you were due on the 8th?


----------



## Bella'smummy

snowangel187 said:


> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> span said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. :flower:
> They dated me as 6+2, meaning I'm due on 9th Jan now instead of the 10th. That tallies with my original cross hairs on FF, before they moved them forward a day about 4dpo. :thumbup:
> I see what you mean about the baby shape but I reckon it's the yolk sac that makes it look that way.:shrug:
> 
> I'm due the 8th but my last period was 28th march on a 28 day cycle :wacko:
> When was your last period? XClick to expand...
> 
> If going by lmp you are due Jan. 2, especially if you have 28 day cycles.. The only reason it would be off is if you ovulated late which you can't really ovulate too late with 28 day cycles. :haha:
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator?sub=true&lmp=true&month=2&day=28&year=2012
> 
> Did a dr tell u you were due on the 8th?Click to expand...

Yeah on Wednesday she dated me 6 weeks 1 day so 8th jan :shrug:
I do ovulate around date 16-18 so conception could of been day 19 or 20 but I got my Bfp on 23rd of April so that wouldn't be possible :wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

Hmm its not much of a difference anyways was just trying to get u a few more days. ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

i've got a question how far along are u and how long did it take u to show?


----------



## MamaDee

Kaiecee said:


> i've got a question how far along are u and how long did it take u to show?

I'm only just over 5 weeks so certainly not showing yet-- although I have a bloat baby going on due to all the terrible food I have been eating since finding out :haha:. With my son I only started to slightly show around 16 weeks but only I could notice. I was 6 months before people at work found out.
My stomach muscles were pretty tight before that though and I am tall and lean so I think that helped keep it hidden. This time though I have hardly any abdominal muscles and think I will show around 12 weeks.

Congrats on getting your BFP before your IUI!!! How exciting!!Looks like we found out close to the same time.


----------



## darkstar

stuckinoki said:


> Ladies, is it normal to be THIS tired THIS soon?
> 
> I'm literally falling asleep standing up and I've started requiring an afternoon nap [on top of the fact that I'm too exhausted to do much of anything, anyway]
> 
> I expected to be tired, just not SO tired right off the bat.

I'm exhausted most of the time. Even the thought of housework and cooking meals wears me out


----------



## Kaiecee

MamaOfOne said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> i've got a question how far along are u and how long did it take u to show?
> 
> I'm only just over 5 weeks so certainly not showing yet-- although I have a bloat baby going on due to all the terrible food I have been eating since finding out :haha:. With my son I only started to slightly show around 16 weeks but only I could notice. I was 6 months before people at work found out.
> My stomach muscles were pretty tight before that though and I am tall and lean so I think that helped keep it hidden. This time though I have hardly any abdominal muscles and think I will show around 12 weeks.
> 
> Congrats on getting your BFP before your IUI!!! How exciting!!Looks like we found out close to the same time.Click to expand...

thats right were only a couple days difference... i think only 3 days congrats on ur bfp too :)


----------



## MamaDee

darkstar said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, is it normal to be THIS tired THIS soon?
> 
> I'm literally falling asleep standing up and I've started requiring an afternoon nap [on top of the fact that I'm too exhausted to do much of anything, anyway]
> 
> I expected to be tired, just not SO tired right off the bat.
> 
> I'm exhausted most of the time. Even the thought of housework and cooking meals wears me outClick to expand...

I finally just caught up on 2 weeks of laundry, I havent cooked for my family in a week, it's been takeout which feeds into my cravings quite nicely:haha: It's terrible!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> i've got a question how far along are u and how long did it take u to show?

With my daughter I was about 16 weeks before I started to show, but everyone is different. A lot depends on your body build and the position of the baby.. this pregnancy I'm not showing yet, but am wearing maternity pants cause its just more comfortable. :flower:


----------



## darkstar

I get bloated and think I'm showing and then it goes down. I did show early with my other two though.
Good news is I just had an energy burst and cleaned my house at last!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats on the new BFPs :D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

115 Pregnant women due January Jellybeans! :)

Congrats all!!


----------



## AJThomas

Grrrrrr, wish i had some steady symptoms to give me reassurance. Today i peed a lot and was crazy tired, a bit of queasiness a few times but nothing much. For once my bloat was gone so my tummy was flat for the first in weeks. Just hope everything is ok.


----------



## Leinzlove

AJ: Sounds like all is fine to me. Try not to worry so much! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Leinzlove said:


> 115 Pregnant women due January Jellybeans! :)
> 
> Congrats all!!

115? who have i missed?

i think the last person i added was Tezzy.... but i might of forgotten to add an extra number to the total count i can't remember... but that would make 114 not 115

Who's missing?

- edit -

i mustn't of added Tezzy or snow to the total count because i added again and got 115

also we have 12 due on the 9th of January!! our biggest day!!


----------



## alannadee

stuckinoki said:


> Ladies, is it normal to be THIS tired THIS soon?
> 
> I'm literally falling asleep standing up and I've started requiring an afternoon nap [on top of the fact that I'm too exhausted to do much of anything, anyway]
> 
> I expected to be tired, just not SO tired right off the bat.

know what you mean! Ive been having powernaps most afternoons and going to bed by half 8/ 9 oclock ish!! :sleep:

finding it hard to be motivated to do anything other than sleep, eat and pee!!! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Same here - I'm exhausted! I finished early from work on Friday and spent the afternoon asleep, I then decided I had to clean the house as I hadn't done anything for about two weeks! I then had to lie down for hours as I was exhausted, convinced myself I'd done too much!

I was busy yesterday and couldn't have a nap and I was like a bear with a sore head - poor dh, doesn't stand well for today x


----------



## Mummy.R

well,its 1:10 am here in BC Canada and i am having a hard time falling asleep as im getting sharp pains and crampy feelings all across my lower belly and pelvic area.

I go this week to the doctors but hoping its nothing to be concerned about and just a al part of pregnancy!!

hope you areall doing well :)


----------



## Betheney

i nap everyday but it's nothing short of normal for me i've napped everyday since as long as i can remember


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think my due date has changed to New Years Eve!! But I'm staying put here if that's ok?


----------



## Betheney

YES!!! we would be sad if you left.

I don't like anyone leaving our little group... I was so sad when the triplets left the group, but then it turns out.... another person with an imaginative mind!


----------



## stuckinoki

alannadee said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, is it normal to be THIS tired THIS soon?
> 
> I'm literally falling asleep standing up and I've started requiring an afternoon nap [on top of the fact that I'm too exhausted to do much of anything, anyway]
> 
> I expected to be tired, just not SO tired right off the bat.
> 
> know what you mean! Ive been having powernaps most afternoons and going to bed by half 8/ 9 oclock ish!! :sleep:
> 
> finding it hard to be motivated to do anything other than sleep, eat and pee!!! lolClick to expand...


I fell asleep 8pm, slept straight through until 730am and now that I've let my dogs out, and fed the chickens, I'm right back here in bed again.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls how are we all?
My wrist still hurts :( and i have felt sick all day :( also very tired and looking forward to having 2 days off work now :) going to the doctor in 2 days hehe.
Hope you are all well :D 

Congrats to the new BFPs :)


----------



## MamaDee

MissMummy2Be said:


> Hey girls how are we all?
> My wrist still hurts :( and i have felt sick all day :( also very tired and looking forward to having 2 days off work now :) going to the doctor in 2 days hehe.
> Hope you are all well :D
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs :)

Sorry about your wrist, I vaguely remember having something similar when pregnant with ds. It was super irritating!

My bb's are extraaa sore today and my nps looked tanned lol:haha:. I am paranoid though because after I woke up I've noticed I'm more crampy than I have been previously:wacko: Trying not to overthink it....


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. Well my cm has returned in amundance! I'm trying not to pay much attention to it to be honest, well as in is it tinged with pink or not. 

I'm shattered again today and back to bed now, 2pm for a nap x


----------



## Betheney

i had pink/brown tinged CM for 3 weeks


----------



## duckytwins

I had more spotting this morning, but I think it's because I didn't have much to drink yesterday. I'll have to increase my water again and see if that helps. 

Betheney, do you mean she wasn't pg with triplets?? 

MissMummy, I remember something about my wrists hurting with I was pg with the boys, but I can't remember why... I hope you get some relief soon! 

I made the mistake of not wearing my sports bra to bed the other night and holy cow! What a mistake that was! I noticed in the shower the other day that they are HUGE!!! And they are big to begin with! YIKES! 

I seem to be always tired too. I took a nice long nap yesterday and I see another one happening today! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The cramping seems to really step up a notch around week 5, so I wouldn't worry too much it's normal! 
My cm seemed to disappear for a couple of days as well. I can't say I missed it. Starting to wake in the night needing to pee now, and I'm losing my appetite for certain things and desiring all things crunchy, apples, celery, peppers, chocolate....well you can't win them all can you!


----------



## Betheney

without causing a huge commotion over it..... yes that's what i mean... her bump photos and scan photos... all stolen.

I don't envy you women with your booby pain, the pain i went through when i was preggo with DD1 was so bad!! even women on bnb didn't seem to explain how bad it really was. During the night rolling from one side to another was excrutiating and slight movement to my breasts was awful. Obviously aren't having it this time because my boobies are already producing milk. My nipples are so damn sore though!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow... that's all I'll say...


----------



## alannadee

Ive heard people say that if you have bad morning sickness, you are less likely to miscarry? Is there amy truth in this?????
I had no ms last time and went on to mc and no ms this time either, just a little queasy at times.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not for me. I had no morning sickness with my daughter but had it with both my miscarriages. I've had a bit this time but trying not to read too much into it.


----------



## duckytwins

I certainly hope not. Mine isn't all that bad this time...


----------



## AJThomas

They do say that, that you're less likely to miscarry if you have MS, but lots of ladies dispute it and say they had no MS and had big, healthy babies anyway.

Ugh, i dont get why some people are the way they are, if you are not pregnant, or pregnant with one baby or two, what's so bad about that? why lie and go thru all the trouble of stealing pictures to prove it? What do you possibly get out of that?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies congrats to all the new:bfp: joining us - welcome:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## La Mere

*speechless* that is just.... Wow..

I dont really know if its true what they say about ms and mc but all I know is I had horrible ms with my daughter and am having less of a time with it with this baby... Course its still early lol...


----------



## MamaDee

I am having pretty annoying cramping and my bck is kind of aching a bit also. I had the teeny tiniest spot of pale pink when using the bathroom but no more yet. With my previous miscarriage the bleeding came on right away and strong. Anyone else have this and everything be okay? Or has anyone with a previous mc had it start slow like this?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've known of people on here invent one, and even recurrent miscarriages. All I can think is that they must need some help. Miscarriage is the most heartbreaking thing I have ever gone through and the support on the miscarriage and recurrent miscarriage forums on here is amazing. Such a shame to think that people feel the need to invent this trauma, that we would give anything not to go through, to get attention. 
However the majority of the people on here are decent and lovely and I'm so looking forward to us all going through the exciting journey of the next few months together, troll free. :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mama, sorry about the bad timing of my post, I must have posted at the same time as you. Personally I have never had spotting in a good pregnancy but I know of HUNDREDS of people who have, both on here and IRL. It can be caused by an irritation of the cervix, corpus luteum breaking down, any number of things. I know the first thing to do is immediately panic, especially when you have had a loss before, it's so scary. But it could be nothing, just try to get checked ASAP to set your mind at rest. Big hugs, naughty bean for panicking you.


----------



## stuckinoki

I've had 8 early miscarriages...all of them doctor confirmed pregnancies....all of them real....all of them emotionally and physically sickening to live through. I don't use them for sympathy [I don't want sympathy, I want starry eyed optimism]

I don't know how anyone could invent or lie about something as devastating as a loss.

Also, I've never had MS, but then again I've never had a healthy pregnancy either. I've had lots of other symptoms; sore boobs, bloat, nose overdrive, loss of sex drive, etc...but never sickness.

I'm hoping that I experience it this time around though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Eight..goodness me. I'm in awe of ladies like you..and this is definitely starry eyed optimism. I'm keeping everything crossed this sticks for you. Are you on any meds? I'm on aspirin, high dose folic acid and 200mg of progesterone (self prescribed)
Wishing you all the good luck in the world. Have a look on the thread PAL after recurrent losses, there are lots of girls who have gone through lots of losses and are now in their third tri. They are the most inspiring bunch of girls ever and always welcome new girls.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Hi,
So is anyone else taking Zofran or another anti-nausea/MS prescription med? This is my first pregnancy ever, and so I have no other set of symptoms to compare it to, but I feel soooo queasy much of the time. I have never vomited, though. However, I talked to my doctor and she prescribed Zofran. I must admit I feel guilty taking it. Not sure why, but maybe bc I know it can be a lot worse for some women, and I hate taking meds while pregnant. Hopefully it is totally safe...it is a class B, I believe. I often feel like I'll do just about anything to feel better. :nope: But I'm not puking. Idk part of me thinks I should just suffer. ;) Is anyone else on Zofran with moderate to mild MS?


----------



## mellywelly

I never had ms with ds and hoped I would get a bit with this one. Had very early ms with my mcs. Well it started a couple of days ago, but only really in the afternoon, starts between 3-5. Sick most afternoons. It's horrible, why did I wish for this :cry: they say to be careful what you wish for!


----------



## duckytwins

I had a decent spot of red blood on wiping just now. I only had one glass of water today because I just got up from a nap (slept from about 1030 - 1). I don't want to freak out, but I'm wondering if I should go be seen. I know if I tell DH, he will just tell me to relax, drink water and probably won't offer to take me in... wondering what to do...


----------



## sassy_mom

Mbhg1980 said:


> Hi,
> So is anyone else taking Zofran or another anti-nausea/MS prescription med? This is my first pregnancy ever, and so I have no other set of symptoms to compare it to, but I feel soooo queasy much of the time. I have never vomited, though. However, I talked to my doctor and she prescribed Zofran. I must admit I feel guilty taking it. Not sure why, but maybe bc I know it can be a lot worse for some women, and I hate taking meds while pregnant. Hopefully it is totally safe...it is a class B, I believe. I often feel like I'll do just about anything to feel better. :nope: But I'm not puking. Idk part of me thinks I should just suffer. ;) Is anyone else on Zofran with moderate to mild MS?


I haven't been to the doctor yet but am seriously considering asking for something when I do go! I am nauseous all day. It doesn't let up. I've tried eating more, eating less, bland foods, foods I want, sea bands, B6, peppermint, ginger .... Nothing works. I'm one who really doesn't want to take medicine while pregnant. I think I would feel guilty but I have a 3 year old to take care of and I can't function anymore. DH has taken over everything I normally do on top of coming home from work. He's been amazing. I have heard that Zofran works well for some people. If it helps you to get through the day, don't worry about it. :)


----------



## span

I had awful MS last time but, so far, only patches of mild nausea this time. I've been taking a good whack of vit B6 ad I wonder if that's helped? :shrug:

Betheny - I had very sore boobs and nips last time but nothing this time, apart from a mild ache in the 2ww. I do find I get very mild aches in my uterus towards the end of a feed though. :wacko:

Mama - last time I had about 3 episodes of pink when i wiped. It was usually after a big poop (sorry for the TMI!). :blush:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I've been gone for awhile and it took quite a some time to get caught up on this thread! I cannot believe how many January Pregnancies there are! I'm also one that does not have ms yet. My mom never had it with me though, so I'm hoping to miss that symptom. I do have the bloating and cramping feeling though. And since I gain weight in my mid-section, I feel like I already look very pregnant. I had to switch to maternity pants. My regular jeans were cutting into my skin too much. Love these maternity pants, except that I don't have enough of a bump yet to keep them up all the time. :) 

Congrats to all of us January Mommies-to-be (-again)!!


----------



## alannadee

MamaOfOne said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are we all?
> My wrist still hurts :( and i have felt sick all day :( also very tired and looking forward to having 2 days off work now :) going to the doctor in 2 days hehe.
> Hope you are all well :D
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs :)
> 
> Sorry about your wrist, I vaguely remember having something similar when pregnant with ds. It was super irritating!
> 
> My bb's are extraaa sore today and my nps looked tanned lol:haha:. I am paranoid though because after I woke up I've noticed I'm more crampy than I have been previously:wacko: Trying not to overthink it....Click to expand...


I have just started with a sore wrist aswell, very strange.


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats to all the new Jelly Beans!!! :thumbup:

I slept until noon today! :shock: :shock: I just could not get out of bed! I'm frustrated because my MS has me missing my best friends son's birthday party. He is turning 3. Thankfully though DH took our DD and it has given me some quiet time to sit very, very still and do nothing. :haha: I have to try and be thankful that it means :baby: is growing healthy. I just wish it wasn't so miserable.


----------



## summerhope

Hi Ladies,

I hope you all had a nice weekend. Nice to see we have some new bfps joining us, welcome! This weekend, we told my FIL and he cried, I think first he was confused, I don't think that he understood what we said, but then when my husband repeated it, he was very very happy! 

I am already feeling like I need maternity clothes. I have pants that I wore when I was 20lbs heavier and now those are not even comfortable around the belly and I have not even gained any weight yet. I just don't like anything sitting on my lower belly I guess. 

On, MS, I felt really nauseous earlier this week but that was probably due to anxiety, but now pretty much nothing. Don't have much of an appetite tho. Sore boobs and cramps here and there and tired. That about sums it up!

Thanks for the awesome pics, I can't wait to show it to my hubby, after this he will probably refuse to do any!


----------



## AJThomas

I realize that a lot of us (especially me!) seem to think that MS means throwing up, but i did some reading and nausea -without vomiting- is still considered MS and i have definitely had a lot of that so i guess we can relax a bit and stop freaking out so much about not throwing up.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have nausea every day and must gag about 10 times ago without being sick. Today in Tesco I was so embarrassed because I couldn't control it. I've now taken to taking nappy bags out with me just in case I am sick.


----------



## Hazel28

Hi due 5th jan. second baby


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome Hazel x


----------



## Betheney

Mbhg1980 said:


> Hi,
> So is anyone else taking Zofran or another anti-nausea/MS prescription med? This is my first pregnancy ever, and so I have no other set of symptoms to compare it to, but I feel soooo queasy much of the time. I have never vomited, though. However, I talked to my doctor and she prescribed Zofran. I must admit I feel guilty taking it. Not sure why, but maybe bc I know it can be a lot worse for some women, and I hate taking meds while pregnant. Hopefully it is totally safe...it is a class B, I believe. I often feel like I'll do just about anything to feel better. :nope: But I'm not puking. Idk part of me thinks I should just suffer. ;) Is anyone else on Zofran with moderate to mild MS?

I am surprised you were prescribed zofran i thought it was for women who were vomitting so much they could be no water down, last pregnancy i was prescribed maxolon and last pregnancy it worked fine, this pregnancy i had some tablets left over and they did absolutely eff all. I have a doc appt in one week and i'm trying my damn best to last until then.



duckytwins said:


> I had a decent spot of red blood on wiping just now. I only had one glass of water today because I just got up from a nap (slept from about 1030 - 1). I don't want to freak out, but I'm wondering if I should go be seen. I know if I tell DH, he will just tell me to relax, drink water and probably won't offer to take me in... wondering what to do...

i rang my doctor and he just got me to do two hcg beta tests, maybe cause we're further along now your doctor will order an extra scan.... My thought pattern was that i shouldn't decide myself if i should say something or not, my doctor is the professional and he should decide. If he says "don't worry about it" then i guess it's just back to waiting. But if he thinks it's serious enough to warrant further action then i'm glad i told him.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Betheney said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> So is anyone else taking Zofran or another anti-nausea/MS prescription med? This is my first pregnancy ever, and so I have no other set of symptoms to compare it to, but I feel soooo queasy much of the time. I have never vomited, though. However, I talked to my doctor and she prescribed Zofran. I must admit I feel guilty taking it. Not sure why, but maybe bc I know it can be a lot worse for some women, and I hate taking meds while pregnant. Hopefully it is totally safe...it is a class B, I believe. I often feel like I'll do just about anything to feel better. :nope: But I'm not puking. Idk part of me thinks I should just suffer. ;) Is anyone else on Zofran with moderate to mild MS?
> 
> I am surprised you were prescribed zofran i thought it was for women who were vomitting so much they could be no water down, last pregnancy i was prescribed maxolon and last pregnancy it worked fine, this pregnancy i had some tablets left over and they did absolutely eff all. I have a doc appt in one week and i'm trying my damn best to last until then.
> 
> Yeah, I simply called the office and told them I was really nauseous all day and asked if there is anything safe they could give me. I specified that I was not vomiting, so I don't think it's a requirement that you must have severe symptoms. I just think many women don't ask until it gets bad. It took less than an hour to have the script called in to the pharmacy. I figure it must be safe. Anyways, even on this stuff I am still nauseous. I can feel the MS picking up, so I'm glad I got the RX.Click to expand...


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies! I think I finally had my first bout of MS! I've felt carsick all evening and the thought of food makes my stomach churn! Fx this is a good sign that my little poppy seed is settling in nice and tight!


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya again ladies.. Well no idea what is going on over here. Bleeding never progressed to anything more, just very light pink and all cramping stopped the day after the spotting. Done tests since then and they are still blazing positives! Taking it all with a pinch of salt until something more substantial happens. I've been refused a scan by the EPU as in their own words 'we can't scan everyone who thinks they might be miscarrying' ... I thought that was what EPU was for, but seems not! Oh well bean looks like it might still be hanging in there :) Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Lillian33

05mummy07 said:


> Hiya again ladies.. Well no idea what is going on over here. Bleeding never progressed to anything more, just very light pink and all cramping stopped the day after the spotting. Done tests since then and they are still blazing positives! Taking it all with a pinch of salt until something more substantial happens. I've been refused a scan by the EPU as in their own words 'we can't scan everyone who thinks they might be miscarrying' ... I thought that was what EPU was for, but seems not! Oh well bean looks like it might still be hanging in there :) Hope you're all well xx

Oh I'm so so pleased for you!! What wonderful news to read on a Monday morning!! Sending you well wishes and hang in there for the scan, it's so frustrating isnt it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 05mummy07

Thank you :) Being overly cautious still, and my OH is making sure I'm resting loads. If the bleeding turns red I'll assume it's over. But until then I'm just hoping little on is hanging on in there, and maybe the pinkish spotting is from overdoing thing recently :) xx


----------



## sassy_mom

yay Mummy .. so happy for you!! Keeping my fingers crossed that everything is A-OK!!! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm having a few pains tonight. I'm hoping its some stretching and things moving all around.. as I've said my first appt is tomorrow, I have sooo much anxiety.. I hope they choose to do an ultrasound, maybe put my mind at ease. 

I've been in my maternity clothes for a week. :haha: they're much more comfortable.. 

As far as my ms mornings really are bad and usually til 3 in the afternoon, I'm useless.. no vomiting yet, but really bad nausea..

Anybody having food aversions?? I never had them while pregnant with dd, but this pregnancy its sooo bad, it doesn't matter what it is, the smell or thought of food makes me sick!! 

Well goodnight ladies, I'll update after my appointment tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I'm having a few pains tonight. I'm hoping its some stretching and things moving all around.. as I've said my first appt is tomorrow, I have sooo much anxiety.. I hope they choose to do an ultrasound, maybe put my mind at ease.
> 
> I've been in my maternity clothes for a week. :haha: they're much more comfortable..
> 
> As far as my ms mornings really are bad and usually til 3 in the afternoon, I'm useless.. no vomiting yet, but really bad nausea..
> 
> Anybody having food aversions?? I never had them while pregnant with dd, but this pregnancy its sooo bad, it doesn't matter what it is, the smell or thought of food makes me sick!!
> 
> Well goodnight ladies, I'll update after my appointment tomorrow. :flower:



I am the same way! Most smells bring me into a gagging fit. I have vomited a couple of times but it is mostly the same as you really bad nausea. Mine is lasting the same way too..mostly until late afternoon. By 4 I can actually move around a little without making myself sick.


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies! Just wanted to check in. The nausea/ sickness has really thrown me off my game (coupled with a 2 year old) so the Internet has taken a back seat!

Not really keeping anything down and getting worried about the prenatals. Going on Tuesday to the NP for my first appointment!

How is everyone else?


----------



## mandmandp

Fitzbaby, do you chop the prenatals up? That's how I do it. Mine are huge and either cause constipation or upset stomach if taken whole. 

Have lots of symptoms that come and go, but boobs are _always_ sore.


----------



## summerhope

05mummy07 so glad to hear that nothing further progressed. It could be that the bleeding was unrelated to the baby, many women have it and it turns out to be nothing. Keeping my fingers crossed it all turns out ok.


----------



## sassy_mom

Getting up several times a night to pee now. Also, are any of you ladies feeling like you are going to dry up you are so thirsty? I have to keep cold water with a straw in it always. The straw helps keep me from drinking too much at one time. If I end up gulping it makes the nausea worse. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Betheney

i had to bolt from my lecture theatre today at uni i thought i was going to vomit in front of everyone!!! I find chineese food helps, as long as it has lots of rice and i only order vegetable dishes, so basically just a vegie stir fry. If i give into it i can vomit 5 times a day, but i just use every part of willpower (when i can be bothered) to hold it in. This morning i felt so sick and when i got out of bed i FORCED myself to eat 2 pieces of toast and it was AWFUL! forcing yourself to eat just SUCKS!!!

My spotting lasted 3 whole weeks and was always brown but sometimes pink. Then i had one red bleed right in the middle of that 3 weeks that didn't last longer than an hour or so and i haven't had what you would call a bleed since.

I'm having my scan in about an hour so we will see how everything is progressing. I'm on strict instruction! pee at 12:30 consume 1 litre of water between 12:30 and 12:50 then arrive for the scan at 1:30 to be scanned at 1:40

Happy days. Will update with the scan results in a couple of hours hopefully.


----------



## fingersxxd

Betheney I wish I had your will power! I tried desperately but failed tonight. Hurled in a garbage can in a bunk house at the cottage (only 1 bathroom and no one knows). It was awful.

Good luck with your scan!!


----------



## AJThomas

Betheney we have the same craving! As i type i'm sitting here eating some chinese food; this baby is definitely vegetarian, doesn't want to see or smell any meat, maybe a little tuna once a week or so but that's it. Chicken or anything else makes me gag something awful. Vegetable dishes only.


----------



## MamaDee

span said:


> I had awful MS last time but, so far, only patches of mild nausea this time. I've been taking a good whack of vit B6 ad I wonder if that's helped? :shrug:
> 
> Betheny - I had very sore boobs and nips last time but nothing this time, apart from a mild ache in the 2ww. I do find I get very mild aches in my uterus towards the end of a feed though. :wacko:
> 
> Mama - last time I had about 3 episodes of pink when i wiped. It was usually after a big poop (sorry for the TMI!). :blush:

Thanks, You made me giggle:winkwink: Mine was actually after a regular bm also.:blush: Maybe I am just uber pranoid:shrug:

I feel like I should be expecting blood even if nothings wrong, as this whole cycle has been strange. I have never had bleeding in any of my previous pregnancies. This month I spotted on O day. Then spotted at 7 dpo which I assumed was implantation and so tested and got BFP at 9dpo only to spot again the same day and then have bright red bleeding for about an hour.Made me wonder if implantation maybe occurred twice:wacko: I've since had my levels checked and dr says they are great. It is all very strange to me. Anyways I was out at a bbq all day and did not notice any more cramping and didn't have any more spotting. Fingers crossed for my scan on Friday.

On to this morning sickness discussion, mine only comes in waves, usually around 4-6 pm although last night it kicked in around 8 and lasted allll night. I never actually vomit though just feel nauseous. With my son it was like clockwork every night from 10pm- 2am I would feel so sick, I couldn't' even sleep. Lasted all the way thru week 14.


----------



## ssjad

OMG - I've been chucking the last two days. I feel so disgusting and exhausted. I'm at work today and really want to go home, but my last daughter I chucked for 27 weeks and quite frankly I don't have enough sick leave to cover it if that happens again this time! Can't take anti-emetics for it either, as they make me completely lethargic which is how I'm already feeling - they'd probably put me into a coma!

On a good note, this is making me feel safer re keeping the baby. On a bad note, this sucks sh*t!!

Sorry for the whinge :sick:


----------



## AJThomas

I was just thinking that its going to be a lot of fun when 100+ pregnant ladies (give or take a few) start posting their gender scan results!


----------



## ssjad

Lol. I'm going to have a girl. I can already feel it.


----------



## Mummy.R

Im convinced im having a boy this time around. 
I was introduced to the Chinese Gender Predictor (the one where you enter your info and they generate the results for you) with my first child and it said girl and i had a daughter. My friends and family hav also done it and it was right for them also!!!!! Its crazy cool in my opinion and this time around it says boy so im pretty sure on it, i guess we will see if its right near the end August!!!!


----------



## span

Hope the scan went well Betheny. :flower:

We're staying :yellow: again this time. Hubby would LOVE another girl, even though before Meg he'd have been happier with a boy. I reckon I'm having a boy but I guess we'll find out next year! :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

Hey ladies !
It's been a while since I checked the thread and it has grown so much :)

Week 6 was the start of horrible nausea for me :( 
I'm starving but feel too sick to eat, eventually I force myself to have something otherwise it just gets worse.
Really bloated and tired and hate being touched or being around people.
Anyone feel the same ? Or have any remedies ? I'm feeling like a grumpy ogre instead of happily pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

8 weeks today and got my booking in appointment with the midwife this afternoon. This makes me nervous as I had my booking appointment at 9 weeks last pregnancy and miscarried a week later.


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> Betheney I wish I had your will power! I tried desperately but failed tonight. Hurled in a garbage can in a bunk house at the cottage (only 1 bathroom and no one knows). It was awful.
> Good luck with your scan!!

I find taking big deep breaths help and i don't allow myself to think "OH MY GOD I'M GOING TO VOMIT" because that's when i do. I just try to stay calm. Also if i feel it coming i just do a huge big COUGH and that seems to help fulfill that gagging desire without being followed by vomit



AJThomas said:


> Betheney we have the same craving! As i type i'm sitting here eating some chinese food; this baby is definitely vegetarian, doesn't want to see or smell any meat, maybe a little tuna once a week or so but that's it. Chicken or anything else makes me gag something awful. Vegetable dishes only.

i am actually vegetarian so i eat it all by default. lol. I have craved a couple of meat dishes but i don't think it's the meat i want i think it's just the fatty takeaway. I really wanted a KFC burger yesterday but i told hubby it's not the chicken i want at all it's just the taste of the burger as a whole. I of course didn't give in. I know i wouldn't be that upset with myself if i did and i would excuse myself because i'm pregnant and i should follow my body, so i wouldn't feel bad for "failing" or for being too weak and non committed or for breaking my streak of not eating meat... like i have to start counting the amount of years i've been vegetarian all over again. But i would just still be heart broken at the loss of life that had to happen for me to eat that food. I would just feel like such a horrible person...


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls all is well! :happydance: ONE happy healthy little baby. :happydance:

My scan went very well and i got there with an almost exploding bladder. lol. So the receptionist said go to the toilet and try and only let a little bit out. I didn't even know i could do that but yes i let out a little bit and then got called 10 mins early. I warned the sono i had a full bladder and she said if it's too full i'll just have to empty it. So i lied on the bed and she put the thing on and i could see the baby but couldn't see a heart beat and i could tell she couldn't see it either and i honestly started to panic. I hadn't been worried about the scan at all honestly. I felt like everything would be fine. Then she said "yeah i might get you to empty your bladder" and i know it was because she couldn't find a heart beat and just before she was about to stop so i could pee she found the little heart beat. PHEW!! but she got me to pee anyway. Which was the worlds greatest relief and we then continued with the scan.

So my dates are spot on! 7+3 and due January 4th. Heartbeat 146 beats per minute.

I explained about the bleeding/spotting and she said she can definitely see the pocket of blood and i've circled it in red for you ladies. There are more pics which show it bigger but i just showed you the two baby photos that include it. She said that these things just happen. She said it looks like it's shrinking and shouldn't give me anymore grief and i said the spotting stopped 3 days ago so i wasn't concerned really. I nearly asked could it of been another baby (a twin) that didn't eventuate into anything, but then thought that if she said yes there was a chance of it i would of gotten really upset so just thought i'm happy not knowing forever now. But everything i read about a Subchorionic Hemorrhage says they happen by the placenta, this pocket was no where near the placenta.

There was a moment at the beginning of the scan where it looked like a baby but then she never got an as good image as she did that moment and only looked like a blob after that. lol

She also scanned my kidneys which tickled like you wouldn't beleive!!! lol and my ovaries look good.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/uploadme1.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/uploadme2.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!! Brilliant scan!! Congrats!


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

Thank you for sharing your lovely pics :)
Can't wait to see more happy healthy beans !


----------



## garfie

Excellent Scan Bethaney - amazing what they can see and also tell you.:flower:

I can't wait to see all the other ladies scan pics up here - brings me one step closer to mine :happydance:

Mummy - Fingers crossed that everything is okay for you what a rollercoaster :hugs:

AFM - Just extremely tired, a bit of a headache today, bobbies feel like they are being stretched :haha: No m/s yet - but not feeling hungry either so maybe just around the corner :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EmyDra

Brilliant scan, glad it was all ok. Phew! And good that you know the source of the bleeding. My friend had very high HCG with her little boy and she also had a very similar problem with a bloodclot in her ulterus, she bled pretty heavily from it throughout the first tri. It does make me think that either you've made the correct assumption in regards to your Subchorionic Hemorrhage or it is something assoicated with elevating levels of HCG.


----------



## Lilahbear

Wow, great scan Betheney! Glad everything is looking good. I won't be getting my first until 12 weeks so it is lovely to see everyone elses! 

My ms took a turn for the worse this morning. DH brought me breakfast in bed to see if that would help things, but it made me really sick. I think I must have been sick 5 times in a row. DH made me phone in and take the day off sick, but I can't do that everytime I feel rubbish. I really wish I could take the next 6 weeks or so off and just get through this without having to deal with the world. DH says he is going to write on the toilet seat lid 'Remember how much I wanted this and being sick is a good sign". That made me laugh and it is true.


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much for your lovely comments ladies.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Lovely scan Betheney glad it all went well :D :hugs:


----------



## Indiapops

Aw great scan Betheney...good to see it went well and all is ok... congratulations xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just back from my booking appointment. The midwife put my EDD at January 2nd so I'm back in the January Jellybeans officially for now! 
I have my dating scan on June 15th at 3.30. 
Pleeeeeeeeease baby hang in there!!!


----------



## JCh

Betheney said:


> Hi girls all is well! :happydance: ONE happy healthy little baby. :happydance:
> 
> My scan went very well and i got there with an almost exploding bladder. lol. So the receptionist said go to the toilet and try and only let a little bit out. I didn't even know i could do that but yes i let out a little bit and then got called 10 mins early. I warned the sono i had a full bladder and she said if it's too full i'll just have to empty it. So i lied on the bed and she put the thing on and i could see the baby but couldn't see a heart beat and i could tell she couldn't see it either and i honestly started to panic. I hadn't been worried about the scan at all honestly. I felt like everything would be fine. Then she said "yeah i might get you to empty your bladder" and i know it was because she couldn't find a heart beat and just before she was about to stop so i could pee she found the little heart beat. PHEW!! but she got me to pee anyway. Which was the worlds greatest relief and we then continued with the scan.
> 
> So my dates are spot on! 7+3 and due January 4th. Heartbeat 146 beats per minute.
> 
> I explained about the bleeding/spotting and she said she can definitely see the pocket of blood and i've circled it in red for you ladies. There are more pics which show it bigger but i just showed you the two baby photos that include it. She said that these things just happen. She said it looks like it's shrinking and shouldn't give me anymore grief and i said the spotting stopped 3 days ago so i wasn't concerned really. I nearly asked could it of been another baby (a twin) that didn't eventuate into anything, but then thought that if she said yes there was a chance of it i would of gotten really upset so just thought i'm happy not knowing forever now. But everything i read about a Subchorionic Hemorrhage says they happen by the placenta, this pocket was no where near the placenta.
> 
> There was a moment at the beginning of the scan where it looked like a baby but then she never got an as good image as she did that moment and only looked like a blob after that. lol
> 
> She also scanned my kidneys which tickled like you wouldn't beleive!!! lol and my ovaries look good.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/uploadme1.jpg
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/uploadme2.jpg

Awesome scan! Congrats!


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much ladies!!!!!!

Mrs Miggins change your EDD from 3rd of Jan to 2nd? or wait for your dating scan?


----------



## MamaDee

Great scan Betheney, how exciting!! Glad they found the heartbeat for you:happydance:
I am curious to see at my scan on Friday if I also have a "pocket of blood" as I have had strange bouts of bleeding this entire month and dr has not yet been able to tell me why. It is encouraging to see that not all bleeding is sign of an impending miscarriage.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - so glad everything went well and great pic!

My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. X


----------



## jrowenj

Lovely scan, Bethenny!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Betheney said:


> thanks so much ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Mrs Miggins change your EDD from 3rd of Jan to 2nd? or wait for your dating scan?

Wait till the dating scan. I don't know how the midwife worked it out as 2nd Jan tbh cos on all the calculators I use based on me being 8 weeks today it's still giving me an EDD of 31st December! So lets wait and see what the dating scan says. I have finally taken the plunge and got a ticker. I hope I've not just jinxed myself.


----------



## sassy_mom

Great scan!! Glad everything is ok. I'm suppose to be going to my first appointment tomorrow but it is at 8 something in the morning which just isn't going to happen. :nope: So I have to call today to see if I can get something much later in the afternoon. They may have to move my appt. to a later date. My doctor always seems to be super busy. 

DD woke up this morning congested with a cough. :dohh: I hope that whatever it is, I don't get it. I don't think I could take some kind of cold on top of MS. Here is to hoping for an easier week!


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi, I'm due January 31! Can you add me please?? :D Woohoo January babies! xx


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Great scan!! Glad everything is ok. I'm suppose to be going to my first appointment tomorrow but it is at 8 something in the morning which just isn't going to happen. :nope: So I have to call today to see if I can get something much later in the afternoon. They may have to move my appt. to a later date. My doctor always seems to be super busy.
> 
> DD woke up this morning congested with a cough. :dohh: I hope that whatever it is, I don't get it. I don't think I could take some kind of cold on top of MS. Here is to hoping for an easier week!

DH has been sick for a couple weeks with something - they now suspect whooping cough but I never got it - apparently ur system should be on overdrive to prevent you from getting sick, however it's not a guarantee. Try to wash ur hands and stay away until the sickness has passed. Good luck!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi can i be added too,due date is the 29th Jan!


----------



## calista20

That's a great scan, Betheney!

So excited that I'm 6 weeks today :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey ladies :-D I got my BFP on May 16th! Not sure yet when I'm due my LMP was April 11th but I had a nearly positive OPK on May 6th so I'm thinking I Ovulated on the 5th of may probably (way late but I do that at times) so according to the ovulation date of the 5th I should be due Jan 27th. I've got to go to the doc May 24th just for a prego test there and then schedule my scan appt. Good luck everyone! Feeling very bloated, constipated, and queasy here....but no sore boobies this time.....strange....


----------



## JCh

EMTAmanda said:


> Hey ladies :-D I got my BFP on May 16th! Not sure yet when I'm due my LMP was April 11th but I had a nearly positive OPK on May 6th so I'm thinking I Ovulated on the 5th of may probably (way late but I do that at times) so according to the ovulation date of the 5th I should be due Jan 27th. I've got to go to the doc May 24th just for a prego test there and then schedule my scan appt. Good luck everyone! Feeling very bloated, constipated, and queasy here....but no sore boobies this time.....strange....

They will date you from your LMP until the scan, but definitely let them know of your positive OPK and the date. The boobs will probably start soon for you, have u had nipple pains or sensitivity?


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'll have a random pain here and there in my breast but that's it. But with DS#2 I don't think my bbs pain started until about 2 weeks after my bfp. Not saying I'll miss it if I happen to not get it this time!


----------



## sassy_mom

Tried calling the doctor to change my appointment time. The receptionist told me that the first appointment you come to has to be first thing in the morning. They don't do any other time. :dohh: Now who exactly makes a rule like that? The majority of women have MS and first thing in the morning it is bad. My appointment is at 8:20. I don't even get a scan ... it's just the blood work and pee in a cup to make sure I really am pregnant. The receptionist told me well if you are sick then maybe she can give you something. :growlmad: She said after the first appointment you can make it anytime you want. So frustrated.


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Tried calling the doctor to change my appointment time. The receptionist told me that the first appointment you come to has to be first thing in the morning. They don't do any other time. :dohh: Now who exactly makes a rule like that? The majority of women have MS and first thing in the morning it is bad. My appointment is at 8:20. I don't even get a scan ... it's just the blood work and pee in a cup to make sure I really am pregnant. The receptionist told me well if you are sick then maybe she can give you something. :growlmad: She said after the first appointment you can make it anytime you want. So frustrated.

I don't think this is true, both my first doc appointment and U/S are afternoon appts.... Very strange! I also had blood/ urine taken afternoon as well....


----------



## mandmandp

Congrats to the new ladies due in late Jan! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

I guess that is just the way my doctor's office does it. I think it is just stupid. I wasn't too fond of this office last go around so I may be switching. I have recently found a new OB office. They have a high reputation. Perhaps it is time for a switch.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Congrats, Betheney, on your scan! Looks great!


----------



## EmyDra

JCh said:


> EMTAmanda said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :-D I got my BFP on May 16th! Not sure yet when I'm due my LMP was April 11th but I had a nearly positive OPK on May 6th so I'm thinking I Ovulated on the 5th of may probably (way late but I do that at times) so according to the ovulation date of the 5th I should be due Jan 27th. I've got to go to the doc May 24th just for a prego test there and then schedule my scan appt. Good luck everyone! Feeling very bloated, constipated, and queasy here....but no sore boobies this time.....strange....
> 
> They will date you from your LMP until the scan, but definitely let them know of your positive OPK and the date. The boobs will probably start soon for you, have u had nipple pains or sensitivity?Click to expand...

I just lied and said LMP was exactly two weeks before I ovulated. I regretted not lying last time and having my dates seriously messed up (3 weeks out) for a lot of the pregnancy. They didn't change the date very offically looking on my form and I ended up having to do an extra GTT which turned out to be too early to be applicable. I was sooooo peed off.


----------



## Trissy

Mummy.R said:


> Im convinced im having a boy this time around.
> I was introduced to the Chinese Gender Predictor (the one where you enter your info and they generate the results for you) with my first child and it said girl and i had a daughter. My friends and family hav also done it and it was right for them also!!!!! Its crazy cool in my opinion and this time around it says boy so im pretty sure on it, i guess we will see if its right near the end August!!!!

I tried the Chinese gender predictor on thebump.com and it said boy and the Chinese gender predictor on countdowntopregnancy.com said girl which is funny because I've been telling OH since I got my first BFP that it's twins, one boy, one girl. 

We've decided to stay team yellow though so it will be interesting to see which one was right (or if they both were!)

On a completely unrelated note, the MS has started with a vengeance. Here I thought I might get lucky with just extreme fatigue. If only I could vomit (I have a lapband so I can't vomit properly.) Constant nausea might be one of the worst things ever. :sick:


----------



## JCh

Trissy said:


> I tried the Chinese gender predictor on thebump.com and it said boy and the Chinese gender predictor on countdowntopregnancy.com said girl which is funny because I've been telling OH since I got my first BFP that it's twins, one boy, one girl.
> 
> We've decided to stay team yellow though so it will be interesting to see which one was right (or if they both were!)
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, the MS has started with a vengeance. Here I thought I might get lucky with just extreme fatigue. If only I could vomit (I have a lapband so I can't vomit properly.) Constant nausea might be one of the worst things ever. :sick:

They all seem to vary as it needs to be the lunar month and your lunar age. This one is the most accurate I've found https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html


----------



## mamadonna

I've just had a look at that but I'm not sure what to put for the time zones :/


----------



## AJThomas

Well I've tried 2 of the calendars and both say girl so let's see!


----------



## JCh

mamadonna said:


> I've just had a look at that but I'm not sure what to put for the time zones :/

Where are u located?


----------



## mamadonna

UK


----------



## JCh

mamadonna said:


> UK

I believe you should choose 0, check this one out to double check
https://www.worldtimezone.com/


----------



## sassy_mom

Trissy said:


> Mummy.R said:
> 
> 
> Im convinced im having a boy this time around.
> I was introduced to the Chinese Gender Predictor (the one where you enter your info and they generate the results for you) with my first child and it said girl and i had a daughter. My friends and family hav also done it and it was right for them also!!!!! Its crazy cool in my opinion and this time around it says boy so im pretty sure on it, i guess we will see if its right near the end August!!!!
> 
> I tried the Chinese gender predictor on thebump.com and it said boy and the Chinese gender predictor on countdowntopregnancy.com said girl which is funny because I've been telling OH since I got my first BFP that it's twins, one boy, one girl.
> 
> We've decided to stay team yellow though so it will be interesting to see which one was right (or if they both were!)
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, the MS has started with a vengeance. Here I thought I might get lucky with just extreme fatigue. If only I could vomit (I have a lapband so I can't vomit properly.) Constant nausea might be one of the worst things ever. :sick:Click to expand...



I am right there with you on constant nausea. I think it is worse than vomiting. :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> Trissy said:
> 
> 
> I tried the Chinese gender predictor on thebump.com and it said boy and the Chinese gender predictor on countdowntopregnancy.com said girl which is funny because I've been telling OH since I got my first BFP that it's twins, one boy, one girl.
> 
> We've decided to stay team yellow though so it will be interesting to see which one was right (or if they both were!)
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, the MS has started with a vengeance. Here I thought I might get lucky with just extreme fatigue. If only I could vomit (I have a lapband so I can't vomit properly.) Constant nausea might be one of the worst things ever. :sick:
> 
> They all seem to vary as it needs to be the lunar month and your lunar age. This one is the most accurate I've found https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.htmlClick to expand...



mine said boy. I keep getting boy when I do these. :winkwink: Maybe it means something.


----------



## mamadonna

That one says boy for me


----------



## JCh

I've gotten conflicting ones on a few but if I follow how you're supposed to do the chinese one, it's always girl. I'm tempted to try ALL on them... Also did the wedding ring on a hair and it seems to indicate girl but I don't wanna get my hopes up, I'm fine for either but I'm totally set if this is a girl :)


----------



## alannadee

I just tried that gender predicter and it said a girl, i would love a girl, it would be Evlyn. But another one i did said boy, so will just have to wait and see. Not bothered what i get, as long as its sticks!!!
Been getting funny pains today, not bad and fairly high up on left side. prob just being to sensitive!!! any thing sets me off!


----------



## alannadee

JCh said:


> I've gotten conflicting ones on a few but if I follow how you're supposed to do the chinese one, it's always girl. I'm tempted to try ALL on them... Also did the wedding ring on a hair and it seems to indicate girl but I don't wanna get my hopes up, I'm fine for either but I'm totally set if this is a girl :)

whats the wedding ring on hair one? not heard of that?


----------



## JCh

alannadee said:


> whats the wedding ring on hair one? not heard of that?

They say to tie ur wedding ring to a hair or sting and hold it over ur wrist, if it goes in circled = girl, swings back and forth = boy.... Worth a try right?


----------



## mamadonna

I would love a girl but I'm totally ready for it being another boy,i have 5 already so kinda used to boys lol


----------



## sassy_mom

These are fun to do. I haven't tried the ring one yet. It is hard to not get your hopes up especially if you are hoping for one particular gender. My MIL swore she knew all of hers were boys because she did the pee in the toilet with drano in there.


----------



## jrowenj

https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/astudentatmamauniversity/baby-gender-prediction-using-cabbage


----------



## JCh

Except this is apparently VERY toxic and dangerous, best done outside with good ventilation to be safest....


----------



## sassy_mom

I have had some brown spotting last night and a tiny bit today. Put on a liner and there is some on the liner not just when I wipe. From what I have read everything should be ok, but I will be letting them know tomorrow at the office just in case. No pink or red. Just brown. Never had that with DD.


----------



## garfie

Alannadee - the pain is probably just gas :blush: try drinking peppermint tea it might help.

Take a hair from your head, tie it through your wedding ring, hold it over your belly it will swing either side to side or in circles.

Circular = girl
Side to side = boy

I suppose these methods pass the time and are a bit of fun :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

Anyone wanna try this??? https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/astudentatmamauniversity/baby-gender-prediction-using-cabbage


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/astudentatmamauniversity/baby-gender-prediction-using-cabbage

I'm curious about the cabbage one...


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/astudentatmamauniversity/baby-gender-prediction-using-cabbage
> 
> I'm curious about the cabbage one...Click to expand...

Wonder when you can do this??


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> Except this is apparently VERY toxic and dangerous, best done outside with good ventilation to be safest....

Yes it is dangerous. I'm not that interested in trying it. Especially when there are safer ways of trying to figure it out.


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Anyone wanna try this??? https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/astudentatmamauniversity/baby-gender-prediction-using-cabbage

That looks interesting. The results seem kind of hard to determine though. Some say it's one way and then it's the other. :shrug: I think it has to be done around 9 or 10 weeks but not sure on what the colors mean? Pink is girl and purple is boy?? Or is it the other way?


----------



## jrowenj

I think purple is girl


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> That looks interesting. The results seem kind of hard to determine though. Some say it's one way and then it's the other. :shrug: I think it has to be done around 9 or 10 weeks but not sure on what the colors mean? Pink is girl and purple is boy?? Or is it the other way?

There are some that say one way and some that say the other..... The one jrowenj posted seems like results were alright, purple or blue= girl, pink/ red = boy....


----------



## Poppy84

What's toxic and dangerous?


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> What's toxic and dangerous?

The drano test. You pee into drano (some use a cup, others just pour it in the toilet) ... it is suppose to tell you what you are having by the color. The fumes though are very dangerous.


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> That looks interesting. The results seem kind of hard to determine though. Some say it's one way and then it's the other. :shrug: I think it has to be done around 9 or 10 weeks but not sure on what the colors mean? Pink is girl and purple is boy?? Or is it the other way?
> 
> There are some that say one way and some that say the other..... The one jrowenj posted seems like results were alright, purple or blue= girl, pink/ red = boy....Click to expand...


The lady that did the test went on to say that her pink turned out to be a girl. Who knows?? :winkwink:


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> The lady that did the test went on to say that her pink turned out to be a girl. Who knows?? :winkwink:

Seems to be more for the fun of it than an accurate predictor....


----------



## garfie

What's drano (never heard of it :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## mellywelly

I did the wedding ring test in the bath the other night and got a clear circle. I also had a reading from Cheri22 who said April (so got that right for both conceived in and found out in) and she said girl.


----------



## BabyDust04

sassy_mom said:


> I have had some brown spotting last night and a tiny bit today. Put on a liner and there is some on the liner not just when I wipe. From what I have read everything should be ok, but I will be letting them know tomorrow at the office just in case. No pink or red. Just brown. Never had that with DD.

I've been having brown spotting since this morning. I am torn with whether to call my OB office or not. Everything that I have read says that as long as it is not bright red/accompanied by cramps it is normal.

My hesitation in calling my OB is because I had red and brown spotting with my daughter at 6 weeks and was brought in for an early scan. Because I was so early the scan showed next to nothing, which caused huge amounts of stress until they finally found her weeks later. 

I have my dating scan on June 4th, so I am trying to decide whether to wait it out or not...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've tried two different Chinese predictors and they have both come out with girl, girl is my gut feeling but seeing as its the manjuice that determines the sex I don't think it can be that reliable! I'll be peeing on a cabbage in a few weeks!
In the uk I think we use 1 at the moment as its British Summer Time. Allegedly :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

garfie said:


> What's drano (never heard of it :haha:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It's a chemical that unclogs drains. :)


----------



## snowangel187

K ladies, had my appt. I'm scheduled for an ultrasound first thing in the morning.. I'm pretty anxious, just want to see that little heartbeat and then maybe I can relax.. after my ob appt I 
went and had my blood drawn....and passed out. :dohh: it was a little rough, I was by myself with dd and they didn't want to let me leave... Ugh. Anyways I only live not even 2 miles from the hospital, so had no problem getting home,, but now I'm feeling pretty miserable and trying to rest.. well hopefully I will have great pics to share tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

fx for tomorrow snowangel, not long now til you see the jeallybeans heartbeat!!


----------



## alannadee

I cant do right for wrong today!!! Feel really bad that i made my mum cry.:cry:
Im having an early scan in 2 weeks and my husband wont come (as its a private scan, he will come to the routine scan) and i told my mum i was going with 2 friends. So she burst into tears and said she feels left out! Mainly cos i got married back in april and didnt take any family, just the same friends. I hate making her upset but thats just the way i want it!

sorry for the rant, not really pregnacy related! lol


----------



## mellywelly

why wont your hubby go?:shrug: sorry if thats nosey lol


----------



## alannadee

mellywelly said:


> why wont your hubby go?:shrug: sorry if thats nosey lol

He is funny about hospitals and stuff, he was really good when i had my mc, he came in with me for the D & C, but i had gone to that scan on my own. 
erm i think he is scared of seeing baby then something happening before the 12 week scan.
He says he is looking forward to the 'proper scan' as he calls it.


----------



## Little J

Hey pregnant mamas!

Can i join!? I am due Jan. 28th! 

I have had 2 reacent early MC one in march and one in april. But im pregnant again! This time i had my progesterone levels looked at and it seems they were low, so now i am on prometrium. I hope it does the trick! I want my sticky bean!

I have my first scan June 13th!! CANT WAIT to see that little fluttering heart beat!

Congrats to all of your ladies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome, Little J! Good to see you, here! :) Also, yay for missed AF!


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Welcome, Little J! Good to see you, here! :) Also, yay for missed AF!

I know! and im even more excited and hopeful this time around as i think we have figured out why i had MC previously.... apparently i have low progesterone. So i have been taking 200mg prometrium 1X a day orally since friday. I asked the Dr. if she could prescribe me somthing until the results got back bc i had to wait over the weekend, and i had a feeling i had low progesterone...

so she did and sure enough got the results today of 8 when i think on average its about 20. I just hope thats the only thing and that this baby can make it this time! But it makes sense i guess as to why i kept losing my babies not too long after a missed AF...


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies :) how are you all??? Sorry i have been missing.. been a hectic weekend here. my gosh i have been busy!!!!! 
Still no real morning sickness or symptoms here.. only slight cramping pains in lower belly and craving naughty foods like chocolate and anything fatty lol (defiantly the opposite of my two already) with both of them i craved fruit and veg... NOT THIS one lol :) Anyone else craving unhealthy foods???


----------



## Leinzlove

That sure is great news Little J! Yay for normal progesterone! We are the January Jellybeans in here! As Jelly is sticky and all of our beans are going to stick! Yay!

I'm glad to have you around, as its going to be a long wait until mid June for our scans. :hugs:


----------



## AllieIA

I'm not experiencing any cravings...just aversions. This constant nausea is wretched!


----------



## Poppy84

I got a letter to say my scan is booked for Wednesday 4th July. That's so long away!
I will be booking a private scan for next week though


----------



## kpsmomma04

My little one will hopefully be joining the world in january as well, have my first appt june 5 to make sure everything is ok:thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Private scan next week Poppy! July 4, is a long time...


----------



## Poppy84

July 4th I will be 12 and a half weeks. I can't wait until then


----------



## Leinzlove

Me niether, Poppy! I hate wishing this pg time away. But, I'll feel much better seeing a HB and getting to the 2nd trimester. Which doesn't start for me until July 21!


----------



## EmyDra

So weird to think I'm a January Jellybean...that's what the 2011 group was called and I was one day off joining them!

OH can only come to the 20 week scan, he just can't take anymore time off work so I told him to only bother with the main scan and 12 weeks I will bring a friend. May need him to look after Silas when I have the Glucose tolerance test (which will certainly happen) since I have no family here to help out.

I had a cup of tea today, just to prove I can drink it without being sick (I seriously don't ever fancy it now) for when my Mum's over it's going to be SO obvious if I'm off tea (I live on tea and went off it last time) and we really don't want to tell parents till 12 weeks. I also think it'll spoil her time with me, I'm not 100% sure she will be happy for us, though sure she will eventually.


----------



## AllieIA

We're getting our first scan tomorrow afternoon. It was supposed to occur Thursday but my husband has out processing for his deployment so we had to reschedule. He's deploying for 4 1/2 months and we wanted to make sure all was well with our little bean before he left; he leaves this Saturday. Hopefully the all day nausea will lighten up soon...worried about working full time and keeping up with our twin two year olds without him to help. May talk with the doctor about options. I took zofran for a bit when I was pregnant with our girls.
Excited and nervous for the scan tomorrow!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I wish I was getting a scan at my appointment tomorrow. I have friends telling me I need to switch doctors. lol! As far as I know, they are just doing the blood test, pee test, and (ugh) papsmear. Nothing exciting. Still don't see why I have to be there first thing in the morning. Dumb people.


----------



## garfie

Good luck at your scan tomorrow hun :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EmyDra

Still waiting on the letter for my first appointment...

I think I'll die if it's first thing in the morning. Getting somewhere before 10am is bordering on impossible, even with a packed breakfast for Mr. Man!


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyDust04 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I have had some brown spotting last night and a tiny bit today. Put on a liner and there is some on the liner not just when I wipe. From what I have read everything should be ok, but I will be letting them know tomorrow at the office just in case. No pink or red. Just brown. Never had that with DD.
> 
> I've been having brown spotting since this morning. I am torn with whether to call my OB office or not. Everything that I have read says that as long as it is not bright red/accompanied by cramps it is normal.
> 
> My hesitation in calling my OB is because I had red and brown spotting with my daughter at 6 weeks and was brought in for an early scan. Because I was so early the scan showed next to nothing, which caused huge amounts of stress until they finally found her weeks later.
> 
> I have my dating scan on June 4th, so I am trying to decide whether to wait it out or not...Click to expand...

I didn't know whether to call them or not since my first visit is tomorrow. I assumed that since I was just going, I could tell them tomorrow. I read, like you said, if there isn't red or cramps, it is normal. I still think it is weird though. I suppose because I never had it with my first one. But like they say, every pregnancy is different.


----------



## AllieIA

sassy_mom said:


> I wish I was getting a scan at my appointment tomorrow. I have friends telling me I need to switch doctors. lol! As far as I know, they are just doing the blood test, pee test, and (ugh) papsmear. Nothing exciting. Still don't see why I have to be there first thing in the morning. Dumb people.

Brandi - when I was pregnant with my girls I opted out of the pap. I'd had one within year so didn't need it. Personally I don't recommend them when pregnant. I feel irritating the cervix like that is a bad idea in pregnancy. I have a feeling dh and I had a loss a few years back after a routine pap. My cycles were crazy long and my doctor didn't do a pregnancy test. Less than 48 hours later I started experiencing intense cramps. Didn't even stop to consider we may have been pregnant until a year later when we strted trying ..looking back the symptoms point to early pregnancy.
I know lots of women have a pap their first trimester and are fine.. Sorry not trying to freak you out!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

EmyDra how come you don't think your mum will be pleased? Mine hasn't been keen on the idea of me having another either.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have had a smear recently and the nurse said to me if there is a chance you could be pregnant or I see a blue cervix (apparently it turns blue when pregnant due to blood flow) I'll be straight out as there is a small chance of it causing a miscarriage.

When I was in hospital last month re: suspected ectopic they did an internal and wanted to do a smear and I refused. Later the consultant said she shouldn't have even considered doing it do to the risk, however small. 

I have had a really odd tummy ache tonight, not really cramping, more like knotting? Also does / has anyone else experience pains in the vagina? The only way I can describe mine is that they feel like they're in the vagibal wall and sort of come and go ?


----------



## sassy_mom

AllieIA said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wish I was getting a scan at my appointment tomorrow. I have friends telling me I need to switch doctors. lol! As far as I know, they are just doing the blood test, pee test, and (ugh) papsmear. Nothing exciting. Still don't see why I have to be there first thing in the morning. Dumb people.
> 
> Brandi - when I was pregnant with my girls I opted out of the pap. I'd had one within year so didn't need it. Personally I don't recommend them when pregnant. I feel irritating the cervix like that is a bad idea in pregnancy. I have a feeling dh and I had a loss a few years back after a routine pap. My cycles were crazy long and my doctor didn't do a pregnancy test. Less than 48 hours later I started experiencing intense cramps. Didn't even stop to consider we may have been pregnant until a year later when we strted trying ..looking back the symptoms point to early pregnancy.
> I know lots of women have a pap their first trimester and are fine.. Sorry not trying to freak you out!!Click to expand...


No that's ok. I would opt out except I haven't had one since 6 weeks after my DD was born and that has been almost 4 years ago. I am having some brown spotting. Not very much but I will be sure to mention it first thing so they know ahead of time.


----------



## mummy to be

I haven't even been to the doctors yet lol :( Maybe i should organise that lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Just wanting to ask all you ladies out there what are your thoughts about this....I started cramping. It's pretty uncomfortable. It feels like AF cramping ... I haven't had anymore brown spotting. Same as was earlier. Is this normal????


----------



## mummy to be

I too have been cramping like AF cramping hun... i am pretty sure it is normal cause i do remember these pains with my son :) fingers crossed it is just everything settling in for the next 9 months!!! :)


----------



## duckytwins

I think the cramping is normal, uterus stretching and all that.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've been having odd tummy aches today, not really cramping but different from what I have been having. No bleeding or spotting, although I keep checking.
I think as long as no bleeding then assume it's assume it's stretching / round ligament pain?


----------



## Poppy84

sassy_mom said:


> Just wanting to ask all you ladies out there what are your thoughts about this....I started cramping. It's pretty uncomfortable. It feels like AF cramping ... I haven't had anymore brown spotting. Same as was earlier. Is this normal????

I had awful cramping on sun morn to the point I thought I was going to faint because the pain was so bad. Everyone keeps telling me if there's no blood it's sure to be ok. I'm getting a reassurance scan next week though just to put my mind at rest.
I'm sure your cramps are nothing to worry about


----------



## Lauren021406

Hi Ladies.
can I join in I am due Jan 5!!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Lauren021406 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> can I join in I am due Jan 5!!!!!!!

Me too!


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Tried calling the doctor to change my appointment time. The receptionist told me that the first appointment you come to has to be first thing in the morning. They don't do any other time. :dohh: Now who exactly makes a rule like that? The majority of women have MS and first thing in the morning it is bad. My appointment is at 8:20. I don't even get a scan ... it's just the blood work and pee in a cup to make sure I really am pregnant. The receptionist told me well if you are sick then maybe she can give you something. :growlmad: She said after the first appointment you can make it anytime you want. So frustrated.

My first doctors appt said even though you get appt it goes on the length you've been waiting there not the appt time. I explained i can only get 30 mins off work and it's not possible to be there for 2-3 hours waiting because my work are unaware i'm pregnant being it's only 4 weeks and also the docs are closed on the weekend. So they were like "well sorry". So i told them i can't attend the appt and then they rung me all pissy that i didn't turn up to my appt. fuckers.



mellywelly said:


> why wont your hubby go?:shrug: sorry if thats nosey lol

My hubby didn't come to my dating scan either, he said that we don't need a dating scan we know our dates and it's only a blob anyway it's too much to get the time off work. I didn't really mind and TBH i was in and out within 5-10 minutes i think it would of been a waste for him to take over an hour off work and drive all that way.



kpsmomma04 said:


> My little one will hopefully be joining the world in january as well, have my first appt june 5 to make sure everything is ok:thumbup:

When's your Due Date? i can't add you without a due date...



AllieIA said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wish I was getting a scan at my appointment tomorrow. I have friends telling me I need to switch doctors. lol! As far as I know, they are just doing the blood test, pee test, and (ugh) papsmear. Nothing exciting. Still don't see why I have to be there first thing in the morning. Dumb people.
> 
> Brandi - when I was pregnant with my girls I opted out of the pap. I'd had one within year so didn't need it. Personally I don't recommend them when pregnant. I feel irritating the cervix like that is a bad idea in pregnancy. I have a feeling dh and I had a loss a few years back after a routine pap. My cycles were crazy long and my doctor didn't do a pregnancy test. Less than 48 hours later I started experiencing intense cramps. Didn't even stop to consider we may have been pregnant until a year later when we strted trying ..looking back the symptoms point to early pregnancy.
> I know lots of women have a pap their first trimester and are fine.. Sorry not trying to freak you out!!Click to expand...

Both doctors for both pregnancies said there's nothing wrong with having a pap up until 10 weeks. I've had a pap prior to 10 weeks with both pregnancies.

<3


----------



## duckytwins

I won't have a pap while pg again either. I had one when I was pg with Tess and I cramped and bled afterwards and was just miserable. I'm scheduled for my routine one in October, but won't get it, since I'll be 6 months.


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies!!! Stretching is probably very likely! I think just with that all of a sudden and the brown spotting, it made me slightly nervous. Thank goodness for the awesome support of you guys! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??


----------



## gingermango

I swear Im starting to have cravings already?? cant remember when it started with my other two?? Im usually a tea drinker but now it leaves a film in my mouth :( but I have a really strong urge for some iced coffee?? so Ive sent the hubby to McDonalds to get me a chocolate milkshake and Im gonna mix in some coffee lol its the best I can do at 11:20pm.

The cyclizine seemed to work for a few days but ive been being sick today so isnt working as well as it did with ds.

Im also extremely jealous of all you ladies that are getting scans this early!! My 1st scan isnt until the 25th June and Ill be around 12 weeks then :cry:


----------



## AllieIA

jrowenj said:


> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??

If my doctor requests one I will say no. I had one in October, and again after my loss in January. My husband and I are monogamous so I see no need for another pap.


----------



## jrowenj

AllieIA said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> If my doctor requests one I will say no.Click to expand...

Well, she didnt ask... she told me its standard... i suppose i can say no... i just hate how drs guilt you...


----------



## mummy to be

oh i wouldn't get a PS while pregnant.. i know they say it is ok but i personally wouldn't risk it...


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??

That is ridiculous. If you had one 6 months ago, there shouldn't be a reason to have another one. I think they over do it sometimes because there are those who bounce from one partner to the next without ever catching a name and they want to make sure you don't have anything. That is a personal choice whether you want another one but I wouldn't get one with just having had one.


----------



## AllieIA

I agree, for me it's not worth the risk. With my twin pregnancy I said no and they didn't push it. I did some reading once we started trying and I thought back to what I think was an early loss after a pap and I read posts from a lot of women that had serious cramping and at times a loss shortly after their pap.
It's your body and your decision. Just make sure you're an informed patient and walk in knowing how you want things to go.


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> AllieIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> If my doctor requests one I will say no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, she didnt ask... she told me its standard... i suppose i can say no... i just hate how drs guilt you...Click to expand...

Oh yea! They are really good at that and I can't stand it!!! First off, my body ... I am the reason you have a job so shut your face and listen to me. :haha: Wouldn't that be nice to say! They think they know so much ... I hope to find a doctor that really listens to me and takes the time. Another reason I want to switch practices. The doctors I had with DD were get you in get you out no questions, do what I say kind of people. Not this time!


----------



## BabyDust04

duckytwins said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.
> can I join in I am due Jan 5!!!!!!!
> 
> Me too!Click to expand...

Me three! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all the new BFPs :D


----------



## mummy to be

wow seems that the Jan JellyBeans is growing more every day :) 
Welcome to all the BFP's out there :)


----------



## ChrisK

Congrats everyone! Just found out at my first ultrasound today that my due date was too early based on my LMP. Confirmed today that the heart beat is there and in the normal range, yay! New due date is January 5th :)


----------



## mandmandp

jrowenj said:


> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??

My ob/gyn says that if you've had a normal Pap Smear and you're under 40 that current medical thinking is you can go two years (not one) without another.


----------



## Kaiecee

so does anyone else have some cramping still im about 5.5 weeks ?


----------



## Kaiecee

ChrisK said:


> Congrats everyone! Just found out at my first ultrasound today that my due date was too early based on my LMP. Confirmed today that the heart beat is there and in the normal range, yay! New due date is January 5th :)

congrats :)


----------



## calista20

mandmandp said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> My ob/gyn says that if you've had a normal Pap Smear and you're under 40 that current medical thinking is you can go two years (not one) without another.Click to expand...

I didn't know about a risk of mc with getting a pap. I have my first prenatal appt in a week and a half and now I'm questioning what i'll do if they want to do one. With my previous pregnancies I had my pap's within the year before getting pregnant. With this one I had my last one a year ago. Good info!


----------



## mellywelly

Wow you lot have frequent smears, it's every 3 years here. 

I'm still cramping at 7 weeks.


----------



## alannadee

6 weeks today!!! yay:thumbup::happydance:
come baby keep sticking!!!!


----------



## els1022

8 weeks for me! So excited!:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

i've also never heard of any risk at all, but they're fine in the first trimester. I can't even find any info online.

i'm still getting mine done next Monday

This was all the info i could find.
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/prenatal-testing/pap-smear.aspx


----------



## Betheney

Jan 5th is now equal biggest day having 12 due mummas!

duckytwin and babydust glad you quoted Lauren because i completely missed her post!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

So i had my doctors app today and he is not sending me for a scan until 12 weeks. he gave me 2 blood test referrals and told me to get them both done in 3 weeks :S i found that weird i would of thought he would want to make sure my HCG and all that were going well and get me to have them separate o well i will get to see my little been in about 4 weeks :D


----------



## Tezzy

has anybody had a 3+ on a digi at less than 5 weeks pg?


----------



## Betheney

MissMummy2Be said:


> So i had my doctors app today and he is not sending me for a scan until 12 weeks. he gave me 2 blood test referrals and told me to get them both done in 3 weeks :S i found that weird i would of thought he would want to make sure my HCG and all that were going well and get me to have them separate o well i will get to see my little been in about 4 weeks :D

When you get your 12 week NT scan they combine it with bloods best taken a 10 weeks to give you your chance of having DS. Alot of people just do the bloods at 12 weeks but they're best taken at 10 which is why the doc told you to do them then.


----------



## Snow Owl

Can I join? :)

Due on 19th January with our first :)

Was completely unplanned so very scared but very excited!!


----------



## snowangel187

Tezzy said:


> has anybody had a 3+ on a digi at less than 5 weeks pg?

Those tests usually go by conception.. my guess is ur dates are a little off or ur hcg is a little high. :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Betheney said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> So i had my doctors app today and he is not sending me for a scan until 12 weeks. he gave me 2 blood test referrals and told me to get them both done in 3 weeks :S i found that weird i would of thought he would want to make sure my HCG and all that were going well and get me to have them separate o well i will get to see my little been in about 4 weeks :D
> 
> When you get your 12 week NT scan they combine it with bloods best taken a 10 weeks to give you your chance of having DS. Alot of people just do the bloods at 12 weeks but they're best taken at 10 which is why the doc told you to do them then.Click to expand...

yer i know that bit but the bit i found weird was he wants me to get the one they do when you first fall pregnant and the one for 12weeks both together i would of thought i would have to get 1 today and 1 in 3 weeks don't bother me less needles :)


----------



## Betheney

that is definitely odd. I mean what if you have any deficiencies or thyroid problems.


----------



## Tezzy

snowangel187 said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> has anybody had a 3+ on a digi at less than 5 weeks pg?
> 
> Those tests usually go by conception.. my guess is ur dates are a little off or ur hcg is a little high. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply!

my dates definitely not off as i know the date i concieved :thumbup:

worrying its twins! (they do run in the family!) :twingirls:


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats to the new BFP's!!! 

Trying to get ready for my appointment this morning. Actually, it's more like I'm trying to get breakfast in me so I don't throw up everywhere! They are going to have a grumpy patient this morning. :haha:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Betheney said:


> that is definitely odd. I mean what if you have any deficiencies or thyroid problems.

Yer I think he is taking it for granted that my last pregnancy went so well only prob I had was bad migraines :(


----------



## snowangel187

Sitting in the parking lot.. 15 mins before I can go in for my ultrasound.. I'm totally freaking out. I was not this anxious with my first!! I think it was because I was so nieve, and now I understand what could happen.. eek. Pray there's 1 healthy heartbeat.


----------



## Little J

were any of u feeling like u were starving at 4 weeks?! i go to bed hungry and i wake up with my tummy grumbling.... but i eat a good dinner etc.


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Sitting in the parking lot.. 15 mins before I can go in for my ultrasound.. I'm totally freaking out. I was not this anxious with my first!! I think it was because I was so nieve, and now I understand what could happen.. eek. Pray there's 1 healthy heartbeat.

ill be thinking of you in 15 minutes!! Youll do fine hun! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

mandmandp said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> My ob/gyn says that if you've had a normal Pap Smear and you're under 40 that current medical thinking is you can go two years (not one) without another.Click to expand...

I thought that since my pap was only 6 months ago I wouldn't need one... this seems crazy that she wants to do another so quickly!


----------



## jrowenj

snow and sassy - thinking of you today!!!! Can't wait to see scan pics!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

What are your rememdies for headaches and migraines??! I suffered from them before pregnancy and now I have been getting them on and off and 2 tylenonl and a can of coke is not doing the trick!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> so does anyone else have some cramping still im about 5.5 weeks ?

I was crampy until about 6 weeks and then it stopped for about a week and now I am on and off crampy again


----------



## JCh

Tezzy said:


> has anybody had a 3+ on a digi at less than 5 weeks pg?

I got a 3+ when I was exactly 5 weeks and 1 day, I know when I o'd so that confirmed that I was right. Also made sure the pee was concentrated and hadn't gone pee in a few hours.


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> mandmandp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> My ob/gyn says that if you've had a normal Pap Smear and you're under 40 that current medical thinking is you can go two years (not one) without another.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that since my pap was only 6 months ago I wouldn't need one... this seems crazy that she wants to do another so quickly!Click to expand...

you may have had an abnormal pap OR it was unsatisfactory so they need a new sample.... new regulations now these days for women our age (20's early 30's) states that you only need a pap every 2 years just as the person said above. If within that time frame you get an abnormal pap, you have to follow up every 6 months until you get 2 consecutive "normal" paps


----------



## JCh

Betheney said:


> i've also never heard of any risk at all, but they're fine in the first trimester. I can't even find any info online.
> 
> i'm still getting mine done next Monday
> 
> This was all the info i could find.
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/prenatal-testing/pap-smear.aspx

My doc won't do one until 10 weeks, she didn't indicate why but typically they want to check your cervix/ uterus size. She's only doing it after I get an ultrasound as well.


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> so does anyone else have some cramping still im about 5.5 weeks ?
> 
> I was crampy until about 6 weeks and then it stopped for about a week and now I am on and off crampy againClick to expand...

good to know! I am just over my 4 week mark and am crampy.... nothing bad, but you know how scary it is to analyze every twinge and cramp!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandmandp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> My ob/gyn says that if you've had a normal Pap Smear and you're under 40 that current medical thinking is you can go two years (not one) without another.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that since my pap was only 6 months ago I wouldn't need one... this seems crazy that she wants to do another so quickly!Click to expand...
> 
> you may have had an abnormal pap OR it was unsatisfactory so they need a new sample.... new regulations now these days for women our age (20's early 30's) states that you only need a pap every 2 years just as the person said above. If within that time frame you get an abnormal pap, you have to follow up every 6 months until you get 2 consecutive "normal" papsClick to expand...

that makes sense. She didn't say I had an abnormal pap... I had a pap 6 months ago when I miscarried... so, when I went back 2 weeks ago to get blood work, she looked at my chart and said "its been 6 months since your last pap so we can do another one when you come back in a month...

ughh.... I am gonna have to pick her brain I suppose.


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandmandp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had one 6 mos ago and my dr wants me to have one in 2 weeks.... should i refuse??
> 
> My ob/gyn says that if you've had a normal Pap Smear and you're under 40 that current medical thinking is you can go two years (not one) without another.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that since my pap was only 6 months ago I wouldn't need one... this seems crazy that she wants to do another so quickly!Click to expand...
> 
> you may have had an abnormal pap OR it was unsatisfactory so they need a new sample.... new regulations now these days for women our age (20's early 30's) states that you only need a pap every 2 years just as the person said above. If within that time frame you get an abnormal pap, you have to follow up every 6 months until you get 2 consecutive "normal" papsClick to expand...
> 
> that makes sense. She didn't say I had an abnormal pap... I had a pap 6 months ago when I miscarried... so, when I went back 2 weeks ago to get blood work, she looked at my chart and said "its been 6 months since your last pap so we can do another one when you come back in a month...
> 
> ughh.... I am gonna have to pick her brain I suppose.Click to expand...

hmm... i would def. think shed mention if u had an abnormal. But somtimes you never know the thought process of some people


----------



## Tezzy

JCh said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> has anybody had a 3+ on a digi at less than 5 weeks pg?
> 
> I got a 3+ when I was exactly 5 weeks and 1 day, I know when I o'd so that confirmed that I was right. Also made sure the pee was concentrated and hadn't gone pee in a few hours.Click to expand...

mine was a middle of the day random pee at 4+4 weeks :shrug:

lol maybe i should stop worrying!


----------



## jrowenj

one more sleep until my first scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies
Not have a great day! Had to dash for the bathroom twice earlier whilst in work and then got spotted by a word colleague, bless her - just worried I was ok so told her.

I have now started to spot, it doesn't seem to be anything major as in full tissue wipe (sorry), more stringed into my cervical mucus but it's definitely there. As you can imagine I am worrying like hell now! I don't have any cramping more of a general tummy ache. I'm hoping I am reading into that more than needed. Just concerns me as had a really odd tummy yesterday too, like not the normal I have had for the past few weeks.


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> one more sleep until my first scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY! so excited for you! cant wait to be in that boat in a few weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> one more sleep until my first scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY! so excited for you! cant wait to be in that boat in a few weeks!Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! The time sure was dragging, but then this week has been flying by!!!

I am sooooooooo nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last BFP, i found out at the 8 week scan that baby stopped growin at 6 weeks... so, I am pretty nervous but I do feel very hopeful!


----------



## Soniamillie01

JRowenJ - hope all goes well x


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> one more sleep until my first scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY! so excited for you! cant wait to be in that boat in a few weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! The time sure was dragging, but then this week has been flying by!!!
> 
> I am sooooooooo nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last BFP, i found out at the 8 week scan that baby stopped growin at 6 weeks... so, I am pretty nervous but I do feel very hopeful!Click to expand...

i havent even gotten over the 5 week mark yet without MC... i hope this one is a different story! Especially now being in supplements for having borderline/low progesterone! I REALLY hope that was what was causing my other early MC's


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> one more sleep until my first scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY! so excited for you! cant wait to be in that boat in a few weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! The time sure was dragging, but then this week has been flying by!!!
> 
> I am sooooooooo nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last BFP, i found out at the 8 week scan that baby stopped growin at 6 weeks... so, I am pretty nervous but I do feel very hopeful!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent even gotten over the 5 week mark yet without MC... i hope this one is a different story! Especially now being in supplements for having borderline/low progesterone! I REALLY hope that was what was causing my other early MC'sClick to expand...


Ohhhh i sure hope your supps help and this is sticky bean!!!


----------



## Greens25

Called my doctor this morning to book my ultrasound, now just waiting to hear back! End of this week/beginning of next week..... 

ahhhhhh hope it's this week!


----------



## crissyj

As long as my betas keep strong I will be joining all you lovely ladies, really anxious to have a first scan to hear a heartbeat and worry a little less.


----------



## mandmandp

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> so does anyone else have some cramping still im about 5.5 weeks ?
> 
> I was crampy until about 6 weeks and then it stopped for about a week and now I am on and off crampy againClick to expand...
> 
> good to know! I am just over my 4 week mark and am crampy.... nothing bad, but you know how scary it is to analyze every twinge and cramp!Click to expand...

Very crampy yesterday, and crampy again today. Hubby says reasonably that it's stretching. I do hope so!


----------



## jrowenj

mandmandp said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> so does anyone else have some cramping still im about 5.5 weeks ?
> 
> I was crampy until about 6 weeks and then it stopped for about a week and now I am on and off crampy againClick to expand...
> 
> good to know! I am just over my 4 week mark and am crampy.... nothing bad, but you know how scary it is to analyze every twinge and cramp!Click to expand...
> 
> Very crampy yesterday, and crampy again today. Hubby says reasonably that it's stretching. I do hope so!Click to expand...

Yep! I think its good sign!


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! Back from my first appointment. Very happy because she snuck me in for an u/s. :happydance: She went ahead and decided to check since I had slight spotting ... even though it was brown ... made my whole day. I will try and scan it later and post a picture. EDD is still January 3rd. :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Great news, brandi!


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies, I had my ultrasound and I must say that this has by far been my worse experience so far. I asked the lady if there was a heartbeat and her reply was the dr will go over the results with you. :nope: So I'm now more freaked out then I was before. I don't know if this is just policy and they can't say anything or if there was no heartbeat and it's up to the dr to tell me. Sooooooo I really don't know what to think. I called my dr's office freaked out and the lady said well we haven't got any results yet, we will call you when we do. :cry: I did get a picture, but not sure that it's helping..
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mandmandp

sassy_mom said:


> Hi ladies! Back from my first appointment. Very happy because she snuck me in for an u/s. :happydance: She went ahead and decided to check since I had slight spotting ... even though it was brown ... made my whole day. I will try and scan it later and post a picture. EDD is still January 3rd. :thumbup:

Woohoo!! I have one next Wednesday, can't wait!



snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, I had my ultrasound and I must say that this has by far been my worse experience so far. I asked the lady if there was a heartbeat and her reply was the dr will go over the results with you. :nope: So I'm now more freaked out then I was before. I don't know if this is just policy and they can't say anything or if there was no heartbeat and it's up to the dr to tell me. Sooooooo I really don't know what to think. I called my dr's office freaked out and the lady said well we haven't got any results yet, we will call you when we do. :cry: I did get a picture, but not sure that it's helping..

It really is policy. Happened to me before, when the news one way or other wouldn't have mattered. But it's hard waiting for test results, I know! :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies! I got my pregnancy confirmed at the doctors office this morning. The doctor called about an hour ago and said that I am indeed pregnant and that she reviewed my medical history and wants me to come in this afternoon to go over my options.

FX she has some good news for me!


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, I had my ultrasound and I must say that this has by far been my worse experience so far. I asked the lady if there was a heartbeat and her reply was the dr will go over the results with you. :nope: So I'm now more freaked out then I was before. I don't know if this is just policy and they can't say anything or if there was no heartbeat and it's up to the dr to tell me. Sooooooo I really don't know what to think. I called my dr's office freaked out and the lady said well we haven't got any results yet, we will call you when we do. :cry: I did get a picture, but not sure that it's helping..

When will dr call u???????? I hope everything is ok and that lady is just stupid for worrying you... she didnt tell you measurement????


----------



## snowangel187

She didn't tell me anything. I didn't get to look at the screen or anything. The lady at my dr office only said they usually call right away if something is wrong, she did say she would call with the results, but I have an appointment to go over results next tuesday.. So I think I'm just going to be in limbo. I do know one thing I will never go back there again. :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> She didn't tell me anything. I didn't get to look at the screen or anything. The lady at my dr office only said they usually call right away if something is wrong, she did say she would call with the results, but I have an appointment to go over results next tuesday.. So I think I'm just going to be in limbo. I do know one thing I will never go back there again. :cry:

Thats horrible!!!! I would call ...


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> She didn't tell me anything. I didn't get to look at the screen or anything. The lady at my dr office only said they usually call right away if something is wrong, she did say she would call with the results, but I have an appointment to go over results next tuesday.. So I think I'm just going to be in limbo. I do know one thing I will never go back there again. :cry:

That is brutal! Sorry to hear about ur story of being shuffled around with no answers.... I have my scan for May 31st when I'll be 8 weeks. Keep us posted....


----------



## Little J

i would call back ASAP! I dont take that crap....thats not nice to leave u hanging, it only causes your to stress and thats the last thing a women needs!


----------



## sassy_mom

Here is the picture I got today! I saw it's little heart and it was beating 162.
 



Attached Files:







New Baby .jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Here is the picture I got today! I saw it's little heart and it was beating 162.

Amazing!!!!!!! Now i have an idea of what to expect tomorrow!!!!!!! Did it look shape of a baby yet or still hard to see???


----------



## AJThomas

Awwww, I'm so sorry u had such a crappy experience snowangel, but try not to assume the worst. I know that's next to impossible to do but u got a pic, I would hope they aren't cruel enough to give u a pic if something is wrong.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> She didn't tell me anything. I didn't get to look at the screen or anything. The lady at my dr office only said they usually call right away if something is wrong, she did say she would call with the results, but I have an appointment to go over results next tuesday.. So I think I'm just going to be in limbo. I do know one thing I will never go back there again. :cry:

That is ridiculous! Why didn't she let you look at the screen?? Not even turn the sound up or anything?? I would NEVER go back to that place. That is just horrible. I'm so sorry! I hope that they call you soon. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Here is the picture I got today! I saw it's little heart and it was beating 162.
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!! Now i have an idea of what to expect tomorrow!!!!!!! Did it look shape of a baby yet or still hard to see???Click to expand...


I had no idea what I was looking at but the u/s lady was really awesome and showed me where, what will be the feet, were and it's little heart ... mostly though, it looked like a blob on a screen. hahaha! Still made my day! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Here is the picture I got today! I saw it's little heart and it was beating 162.
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!! Now i have an idea of what to expect tomorrow!!!!!!! Did it look shape of a baby yet or still hard to see???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no idea what I was looking at but the u/s lady was really awesome and showed me where, what will be the feet, were and it's little heart ... mostly though, it looked like a blob on a screen. hahaha! Still made my day! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh so exciting. Congrats!!!!! Do u go back at 12 weeks???


----------



## BabyDust04

Brandi, That's awesome! So excited she got you in for an ultrasound! I bet you feel so much better now. 

jrowenj, Good luck tomorrow!

AFM, my spotting has subsided, but I called it into my OB anyway, just to make sure. I am waiting on a call back from one of the nurses. Hopefully, they will move my scan date up to sometime next week instead of having to wait until the 4th.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Babydust - hopefully they will.

I've had some pink ish tinged cervical mucus today, it came on then stopped and now looks like it could be back. Have a slight back out too, no real cramping though. Hoping our bean is ok but I'm worried sick x


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> Babydust - hopefully they will.
> 
> I've had some pink ish tinged cervical mucus today, it came on then stopped and now looks like it could be back. Have a slight back out too, no real cramping though. Hoping our bean is ok but I'm worried sick x

There are lots of reasons for a lil spotting FXed that it will stop. Just keep an eye out if it gets any heavier. I had that a couple times - last time was over a week ago. Still got all the other symptoms tho. When is ur U/S? I have until May 31st....


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Here is the picture I got today! I saw it's little heart and it was beating 162.
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!! Now i have an idea of what to expect tomorrow!!!!!!! Did it look shape of a baby yet or still hard to see???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no idea what I was looking at but the u/s lady was really awesome and showed me where, what will be the feet, were and it's little heart ... mostly though, it looked like a blob on a screen. hahaha! Still made my day! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhhh so exciting. Congrats!!!!! Do u go back at 12 weeks???Click to expand...

I have my next appointment in 4 weeks but I assume that is just a routine appointment. The only other appointment she mentioned was the one at 18-20 weeks ... so yep haha just figured out that would be in 12 weeks. :haha: My brain is so scattered. DH and I might go somewhere a little sooner to do a private scan just to have some pictures and baby looking time!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My scan is Friday, it doesn't seem to be getting any worse so fingers crossed. 
I'm not having any real cramping pain or pain, just a general tummy ache which I've had for a few weeks.


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies!

I'm back from vacation! But in all honesty, I'm pretty miserable besides that. I've been having pretty terrible morning sickness. I've only thrown up twice, yesterday and last Wednesday, but its been a constant problem. I've also had some pretty serious food aversions too. 

Not to get too personal, but is sex like extra intense for anyone else? Its the only awesome side effect I've had since becoming pregnant. :blush:

How are you all doing?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sex . . . What's that? Lol x


----------



## tlustica

brieri1 said:


> Not to get too personal, but is sex like extra intense for anyone else? Its the only awesome side effect I've had since becoming pregnant. :blush:

Haha...I agree!! That is...if I can get myself in the mood lol!! I think its a shock for DP to go from dtding constantly to him practically begging:/ but when he convinces me and I get past the nauseous, bloated feeling its worth it lol!!


----------



## Little J

i cant wait to feel sick!! then ill know the pregnancy for sure is progressing.

bring on the morning sickness! :haha:


----------



## MamaDee

Soniamillie01 said:


> My scan is Friday, it doesn't seem to be getting any worse so fingers crossed.
> I'm not having any real cramping pain or pain, just a general tummy ache which I've had for a few weeks.[/
> 
> I'm also having spotting. Had a scan yesterday that showed just an 8mm gestational sac. It was an abdominal ultrasound though not transvaginal. I am having spotting as well. And a slight back ache which could be sign of mc or maybe just the constipation :blush:
> 
> Have a repeat on Friday at 9am. Will be thinking of you. Hope both of our scans go well! I am petrified mIne will still be empty. :(


----------



## Little J

MamaOfOne said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> My scan is Friday, it doesn't seem to be getting any worse so fingers crossed.
> I'm not having any real cramping pain or pain, just a general tummy ache which I've had for a few weeks.[/
> 
> I'm also having spotting. Had a scan yesterday that showed just an 8mm gestational sac. It was an abdominal ultrasound though not transvaginal. I am having spotting as well. And a slight back ache which could be sign of mc or maybe just the constipation :blush:
> 
> Have a repeat on Friday at 9am. Will be thinking of you. Hope both of our scans go well! I am petrified mIne will still be empty. :(
> 
> isnt backache and early sign of pregnancy?Click to expand...


----------



## AllieIA

Little J be careful what you wish for! This all day nausea is making working full time and home life rough! I have moments where I'm ok and feeling good and than bam...down hill I go.
Our ultrasound is this afternoon, excited and nervous! Four hours to go...if only this nausea would back off so I could get some work done!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think back ache is a sign of early pregnancy. Mine seems to have passed and cm is back to normal. I'm going to ask them to maybe do a swab to rule out an infection, maybe thrush?

MamaOfOne - mine is Friday at 8.50am so will be thinking of you. Mine will be transvaginal again I guess. Anxious and hope to see a strong heart beat!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My nausea today was non-existent and then out of the blue there is way, I literally had to put the phone down and run to the toilet!


----------



## Little J

AllieIA said:


> Little J be careful what you wish for! This all day nausea is making working full time and home life rough! I have moments where I'm ok and feeling good and than bam...down hill I go.
> Our ultrasound is this afternoon, excited and nervous! Four hours to go...if only this nausea would back off so I could get some work done!

Id take any sickness to know my baby is still there and doing ok. All i ever wanted was to be a mommy and with my history of 2 recent early MC, now that im pregnant again i dont wanna lose this one either, but i REALLY hope being on progesterone now will fix any issues since my results came back low (hence this is why im on supplements now)

sickness doenst start (if at all) until 5 or 6 weeks correct?


----------



## AllieIA

Little J said:


> AllieIA said:
> 
> 
> Little J be careful what you wish for! This all day nausea is making working full time and home life rough! I have moments where I'm ok and feeling good and than bam...down hill I go.
> Our ultrasound is this afternoon, excited and nervous! Four hours to go...if only this nausea would back off so I could get some work done!
> 
> Id take any sickness to know my baby is still there and doing ok. All i ever wanted was to be a mommy and with my history of 2 recent early MC, now that im pregnant again i dont wanna lose this one either, but i REALLY hope being on progesterone now will fix any issues since my results came back low (hence this is why im on supplements now)
> 
> sickness doenst start (if at all) until 5 or 6 weeks correct?Click to expand...

I'm sure the timing that morning sickness kicks in varies but for me it's been around 5 1/2 weeks. Though some people never experience it and have a healthy pregnancy. 
I'm on progesterone as well, thinking that's why we also had two losses in the past seven months.


----------



## Lauren021406

is anyone constantly worried about a miscarriage? I have seen the heartbeat twice and I am still so scared. I have very strong pregnancy symptoms, but it still scares me.


----------



## Kaiecee

i think mc is always a worry but i only get sick after the 3 month mark and im sick 4-5 times a day till the end but i completly understand what u mean i actullu cant wait to be sick its almost like a reassurence 
:)


----------



## Soniamillie01

It certainly is a worry. My symptoms seem to have eased which makes it even more worrying, I still have tummy ache, like heavy pre period ache, nauseau and irritable but other than that all have gone ?


----------



## Lillian33

Lovely ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling well today/tonight :) :)

I had my first scan yesterday and was thrilled to see my bean (looked more like a blob!) and a lovely HB of 160!! I'm jealous of the ladies who have been able to upload their pics - my scanner is broken! But relieved everything is looking ok so far.

Just for everyone out there whose symptoms have subsided/are coming and going dont stress cause I have only had very mild symptoms and my little bean is hanging in there. Counting down the days to my 12 week scan for some more reassurance.

Love to all my January ladies and hoping for healthy scans for you all :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad all went well Lillian x


----------



## garfie

Lauren021406 said:


> is anyone constantly worried about a miscarriage? I have seen the heartbeat twice and I am still so scared. I have very strong pregnancy symptoms, but it still scares me.

Yes I am hun - I had a m/c last year and I was devastated :cry:

I am trying to relax and stay calm and wait for my Mid Wife to get in touch.

I have had 3 HCG test that all show the baby is thriving, if I could just have an early scan (but I don't think they will) despite my previous m/c and age hmmmmm maybe I could sweet talk the Mid Wife if I ever get to see her :haha:

Seriously though I haven't had m/s (yet) only had slight cramping, sore boobies, baby bloat and that's about all. I really feel for all you ladies who are having a hard time :hugs:

I keep trying to remain positive and think each day that goes by is one step nearer to my scan :happydance:

I just love seeing all your scan pics and hope one day soon to add mine.:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies :) how are you all??? My gosh this pregnancy is making me sooooooooooo tired!!! Running 2 business and managing 2 kids (3 and 1) my gosh talk about hard work lol.. all i want to do is hide and sleep lol..... 

I finally made my doctors appointment.. Wed 30th at 9am :) i am sure they will send me away for bloods!!! GRRRR i really really really detest Blood Tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## BabyDust04

BabyDust04 said:


> Brandi, That's awesome! So excited she got you in for an ultrasound! I bet you feel so much better now.
> 
> jrowenj, Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> AFM, my spotting has subsided, but I called it into my OB anyway, just to make sure. I am waiting on a call back from one of the nurses. Hopefully, they will move my scan date up to sometime next week instead of having to wait until the 4th.

Just heard back from the nurse, they are bringing me in for a scan tomorrow!! I am a bit nervous, with the spotting and all, but very excited I do not have to wait 2 weeks!!


----------



## Little J

i am terrified of another MC as i had 2 recent ones. but I am now on progesterone as my levels were lower. and i just took a HPT today and its as dark as the control line!!! iv nmever gotten it to get that dark!!! I AM SO THRILLED!!!
 



Attached Files:







TEST.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Little J

congrats to the ladies who have had their scans! I CANT WAIT for mine! June 13th hurry up!! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Feeling better. Just had a BM (sorry tmi) and no spotting or bleeding, just cervical mucus. Hoping that's a good sign as I know they say you should check or after a BM x


----------



## garfie

One thing I do have is like a thudding/fluttering/ in my chest that makes me catch my breath/cough, anyone else have that? it's happening more and more throughout the day/night, maybe its nerves? not sure just thought I'd share:cry:

I will be mentioning it to my Mid Wife when I get to meet her.

Good luck ladies with the upcoming scans :happydance:

Welcome to January Jelly Beans all new :bfp:

:hugs:

X


----------



## els1022

I'm loving all these scans and good news with them! Keep them coming, ladies!! xoxo


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,
Booked my scan today!!!! MONDAY at 3:30! 6 more days! omg omg I can't wait. I will be 8+1


----------



## fingersxxd

Garfie - I had that with my last pregnancy my doc said it was part of your heat beating harder and faster with an increase of blood volume. Mine only lasted a few beats and I got it on and off till 3rd tri. All was well in the end!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> i am terrified of another MC as i had 2 recent ones. but I am now on progesterone as my levels were lower. and i just took a HPT today and its as dark as the control line!!! iv nmever gotten it to get that dark!!! I AM SO THRILLED!!!

awwwww... that is great! This is for sure your sticky bean!


----------



## Betheney

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, I had my ultrasound and I must say that this has by far been my worse experience so far. I asked the lady if there was a heartbeat and her reply was the dr will go over the results with you. :nope: So I'm now more freaked out then I was before. I don't know if this is just policy and they can't say anything or if there was no heartbeat and it's up to the dr to tell me. Sooooooo I really don't know what to think. I called my dr's office freaked out and the lady said well we haven't got any results yet, we will call you when we do. :cry: I did get a picture, but not sure that it's helping..

TBH it's effing weird, she didn't give you ANY results? i know they can't discuss everything with you but they should still give you the results. In my results i got about a dozen pictures, 2 of the baby, a few of the pocket of blood, 1 for each of my kidneys, 1 or 2 showing the measurement of the heart beat and what the rate was... So they gave you nothing? what a COW?! I don't think it's going to take until next Tuesday to get your results so just keep calling everyday until they have them.



brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm back from vacation! But in all honesty, I'm pretty miserable besides that. I've been having pretty terrible morning sickness. I've only thrown up twice, yesterday and last Wednesday, but its been a constant problem. I've also had some pretty serious food aversions too.
> 
> Not to get too personal, but is sex like extra intense for anyone else? Its the only awesome side effect I've had since becoming pregnant. :blush:
> 
> How are you all doing?

OH MY GOD!!! all i want to do is have sex! but most of the time i'm so tired and sick it doesn't happen. But the few times we have had sex have indeed been a really really good romp! but i'm not sure if that's because of pregnancy or because we're just having good sex. Because sex was so tiresome when we were TTC i think it's just really nice to have normal passionate middle of the night sex.




CONGRATS ON THE SCANS!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Need help
Sometimes after sex I wipe and I have pink can this 
Just b cuz my cervix is full of blood ? With my other 2 pregnancies this 
Never happened please I really need reassurenc


----------



## AllieIA

Just got back from my scan, measuring 7 weeks 3 days as I figured. One baby in there with a heartbeat at 153
It's comforting to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## Betheney

i got to see my heart beat but didn't get to hear it. I thought i did at one point because it was right when she was measuring it. But then i realised it was the sound of someones footsteps walking around upstars :wacko:


----------



## miss_f

I would love to join you lovely ladies. I am due January 27th.


----------



## mandmandp

Very nice to see the scans and/or hear good news!

Garfie, could be heartburn. It's not too early, and that's sometimes what a mild case feels like to me. An antacid should take care of it, plus you'll get extra calcium.

Hi and congrats miss_f! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

I guess no answers for me tonight :( 
Goodnight


----------



## pachamama

Kaiecee said:


> Need help
> Sometimes after sex I wipe and I have pink can this
> Just b cuz my cervix is full of blood ? With my other 2 pregnancies this
> Never happened please I really need reassurenc

Hiya, this must be very worrying for you and I'm not an expert BUT the cervix is full of veins that are full of blood and it's really quite common to get 'post-coital' bleeding. As it's just pink for now, it doesn't sound like anything to worry about. If it turns bright red, or is accompanied by cramps, you should let a healthcare person know.

It's probably nothing to worry about:hugs:

x


----------



## alannadee

Kaiecee said:


> Need help
> Sometimes after sex I wipe and I have pink can this
> Just b cuz my cervix is full of blood ? With my other 2 pregnancies this
> Never happened please I really need reassurenc

heya, try not to worry to much about it, i got told that it can happen some times after sex. But do mention it to your midwife to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## pachamama

Forgot to say anything about me! Think I'm around 7 weeks now. Got an early scan booked for this evening. It's been hard to think about it as I've been at work or looking after my 21 month-old son, as well as hideous nausea, tiredness and a freakin' cold!

However, keeping my fingers crossed that all is well. It's amazing to see so many ladies here. Congrats to all.:thumbup:

x


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> I guess no answers for me tonight :(
> Goodnight

Sorry love, i didn't answer because i have no idea.

I honestly wouldn't worry tho.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Kaiecee said:


> Need help
> Sometimes after sex I wipe and I have pink can this
> Just b cuz my cervix is full of blood ? With my other 2 pregnancies this
> Never happened please I really need reassurenc

Dont worry 2 much hun this happened to me when i had my first LO at 14 weeks pregnant i started bleeding after sex i went to A&E and was told it is normal she said chances are that it was a small rip in the wall of my lady bits and that there was nothing to worry about with bub :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaiecee: I know its easier said then done. We pg women worry about everything. But, if its just after BD, I'm sure you're fine. Some spotting in pregnancy is common, as long as you aren't experiencing bad cramping or enough blood to fill a pad.

I'm sure BD just irritated your cervix. This can happen even when we aren't PG! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:happydance: im 7 weeks today :D and i got the day of work hehe pulled in to the car park at 10:30 am today and got told to go home as there was no power at all hehe they only got power back at about 2pm today lol 

How are all you lovely ladies doing tonight? its 5pm (or there abouts) here so we will be going and getting dinner soon we are having a takeaway night tonight i really want so yummy KFC lol


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for your replies - I will still mention it to my Mid Wife just to be sure.:flower: 

:happydance: who has their scan today? it seems like there is one a day at least - good luck to you.:hugs:

:hi: to all the new January Jelly Beans :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

garfie said:


> Thanks ladies for your replies - I will still mention it to my Mid Wife just to be sure.:flower:
> 
> :happydance: who has their scan today? it seems like there is one a day at least - good luck to you.:hugs:
> 
> :hi: to all the new January Jelly Beans :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Meeeeeee!!!! 4 hours til scan!!!!


----------



## Greens25

Jaime is my clock off, why are you up at 4am?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ladies! I'm due about 26/1 but have my 1st u/sound 6/6
It's our first and it's a pcos/clomid baby!!!
I have no symptoms whatsoever just yet.


----------



## garfie

Jrow - :happydance::happydance: not long to go now - hope you're keeping yourself nice and busy :haha:

By the way did anyone try the cabbage predictor - I have :winkwink: would upload pics but not sure how to :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Jaime is my clock off, why are you up at 4am?

Haha! I'm in NJ. Its 6am here. I'm wayyy too anxious to sleep


----------



## EMTAmanda

Good luck at your scan! I'm beginning to have symptoms  frequent potty trips, bouts of nausea and random breast pains here and there. I felt horrible with DS#2 during my whole 1st tri so this is a big difference and makes me a bit nervous :-/


----------



## summerhope

Good morning ladies, I am glad to see everyone is doing pretty well. 

Good luck to those who have their scans today, I know I would not be able to sleep either. Mine is next week Friday at 8am, I am glad it is first thing in the morning otherwise I am not sure how I would survive the day. It is not fair for them not to tell you anything during your scan, maybe look for a different place, they should not let you wait for a week to know that all is ok!

I was worried sick yesterday, I had cramping pretty much all day, where before that it was come and go. I also had tinted CM (maybe residual from a v-infection - I think we are all passed TMI), so only pieces were tinted, somewhat of a light pink to brown. I am thinking maybe just a bit of irritation if there was some sort of an infection. I had started drinking antibiotics to clear things up right as I found our I was pregnant, so I had to stop. I am hoping it is from that.

As far as sex, I don't think I will be able to bring myself to do that in a long time. I just asked my husband last night how he felt about not doing it for 9 months, LOL but mainly as a joke. I know they say it is ok, but I have been waiting for this baby for 3.5 years, so we will see, maybe after my first scan. 

I can not wait for this weekend, it is our 5 year anniversary so I am super excited that the three of us will be celebrating together this time :)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lauren021406

Good luck at your scans ladies!!!! I had my second one last week and I wish I could go every week to put my mind at ease! My first doctors appointment is tomorrow so I will find out if I get to go for another scan or have to wait until 12 weeks!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Jaime is my clock off, why are you up at 4am?
> 
> Haha! I'm in NJ. Its 6am here. I'm wayyy too anxious to sleepClick to expand...

good luck at your scan love!:happydance:


----------



## Little J

summerhope said:


> Good morning ladies, I am glad to see everyone is doing pretty well.
> 
> Good luck to those who have their scans today, I know I would not be able to sleep either. Mine is next week Friday at 8am, I am glad it is first thing in the morning otherwise I am not sure how I would survive the day. It is not fair for them not to tell you anything during your scan, maybe look for a different place, they should not let you wait for a week to know that all is ok!
> 
> I was worried sick yesterday, I had cramping pretty much all day, where before that it was come and go. I also had tinted CM (maybe residual from a v-infection - I think we are all passed TMI), so only pieces were tinted, somewhat of a light pink to brown. I am thinking maybe just a bit of irritation if there was some sort of an infection. I had started drinking antibiotics to clear things up right as I found our I was pregnant, so I had to stop. I am hoping it is from that.
> 
> As far as sex, I don't think I will be able to bring myself to do that in a long time. I just asked my husband last night how he felt about not doing it for 9 months, LOL but mainly as a joke. I know they say it is ok, but I have been waiting for this baby for 3.5 years, so we will see, maybe after my first scan.
> 
> I can not wait for this weekend, it is our 5 year anniversary so I am super excited that the three of us will be celebrating together this time :)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!

I was cramping alot lastnight into this morning as well! Makes me worry! some were like AF type cramps. Those are the ones that make me worried. I know cramping is fine as long as its not painful or bleeding, but still its hard to not freak out when you feel somthing going on down there and all you can think about is the worst.

I started getting a little lower back pain as well, hope its all ok


----------



## duckytwins

Corssables crossed, little J. I hope it's just some stretching :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

With ds l had brown bleeding at 6 weeks. I rang the midwife and her 1st question was had we had sex, which we had. Apparently it's one of the most common reasons for bleeding.

I'm not sure if I should be concerned but my sickness just seems to have stopped since yesterday.

Littlej im still cramping too. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> With ds l had brown bleeding at 6 weeks. I rang the midwife and her 1st question was had we had sex, which we had. Apparently it's one of the most common reasons for bleeding.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be concerned but my sickness just seems to have stopped since yesterday.
> 
> Littlej im still cramping too. It's perfectly normal.

symptoms come and go hun, im sure itll come back soon OR your sickness stage is over!


----------



## BabyDust04

Today is my scan day!! :happydance: Only 6 more hours! I am getting more nervous with each passing minute!


----------



## jrowenj

BabyDust04 said:


> Today is my scan day!! :happydance: Only 6 more hours! I am getting more nrevous with each passing minute!

ahhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little J

good luck on the scans ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm having a most ridiculous hard time.. still no answers about my ultrasound... My dr office said to call them today and they should have the results. So obviously I've been crying off and on since leaving the ultrasound.. it is especially rough, because all my family lives 1800 miles away and on top of that I found out my brother and his g/f are expecting and normally I would be sooo happy for them, but all I can think is they're going to tell me I lost my baby and now my lil brother is going to have one when I should've had one. :cry:

No matter the result. Good or bad I will be filing a complaint after such a horrible experience!! I hardly slept lastnight, I will wait til noon to call them so I don't risk needing to call back again.. ladies if u pray.please say a quick one for a healthy baby and my sanity. :cry:


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> I'm having a most ridiculous hard time.. still no answers about my ultrasound... My dr office said to call them today and they should have the results. So obviously I've been crying off and on since leaving the ultrasound.. it is especially rough, because all my family lives 1800 miles away and on top of that I found out my brother and his g/f are expecting and normally I would be sooo happy for them, but all I can think is they're going to tell me I lost my baby and now my lil brother is going to have one when I should've had one. :cry:
> 
> No matter the result. Good or bad I will be filing a complaint after such a horrible experience!! I hardly slept lastnight, I will wait til noon to call them so I don't risk needing to call back again.. ladies if u pray.please say a quick one for a healthy baby and my sanity. :cry:

Such a terrible ordeal snowangel - FX'ed and a prayer for you and lil bean! Good luck!
And yes, I would say to complain for sure! That is horrendous treatment!


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> I'm having a most ridiculous hard time.. still no answers about my ultrasound... My dr office said to call them today and they should have the results. So obviously I've been crying off and on since leaving the ultrasound.. it is especially rough, because all my family lives 1800 miles away and on top of that I found out my brother and his g/f are expecting and normally I would be sooo happy for them, but all I can think is they're going to tell me I lost my baby and now my lil brother is going to have one when I should've had one. :cry:
> 
> No matter the result. Good or bad I will be filing a complaint after such a horrible experience!! I hardly slept lastnight, I will wait til noon to call them so I don't risk needing to call back again.. ladies if u pray.please say a quick one for a healthy baby and my sanity. :cry:

Im sending a prayer


----------



## duckytwins

snowangel187 said:


> I'm having a most ridiculous hard time.. still no answers about my ultrasound... My dr office said to call them today and they should have the results. So obviously I've been crying off and on since leaving the ultrasound.. it is especially rough, because all my family lives 1800 miles away and on top of that I found out my brother and his g/f are expecting and normally I would be sooo happy for them, but all I can think is they're going to tell me I lost my baby and now my lil brother is going to have one when I should've had one. :cry:
> 
> No matter the result. Good or bad I will be filing a complaint after such a horrible experience!! I hardly slept lastnight, I will wait til noon to call them so I don't risk needing to call back again.. ladies if u pray.please say a quick one for a healthy baby and my sanity. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little J

snow- im thinking of you! Everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Thinking of you snow :hugs:


Grr I swear I can feel the SPD starting already!! Anyone else suffer with it?


----------



## garfie

Snow - sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AJThomas

Yay for scans!

Snow I'm sure everything is just fine and those ppl are just really silly. 

My tummy is stretching again, I have that feeling like I did 100 crunches again and the cramps and backache came back but no worries, its comforting to know space is being made in there.

What is SPD?


----------



## gingermango

AJThomas said:


> Yay for scans!
> 
> Snow I'm sure everything is just fine and those ppl are just really silly.
> 
> My tummy is stretching again, I have that feeling like I did 100 crunches again and the cramps and backache came back but no worries, its comforting to know space is being made in there.
> 
> What is SPD?

SPD is Symphysis pubis dysfunction. It affects the pelvis and pubix bones. I had it with my ds although not as bad as it can be however it started at 18 weeks then and I can already feel it now and it is supposed to get worse with each subsequent pregnancy :cry:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction


----------



## sassy_mom

Thinking of you snow :hugs::hugs: Things will be fine! Let us all know as soon as you hear from them!

Very excited to see the results from the ladies going to get their scans. 

So far the MS seems to be somewhat tolerable if I am sitting completely still. I am so ready for the nausea to go away. It is relentless. :sick: :wacko:


----------



## stuckinoki

You ladies can take my name down from the list. My doctors appointment was this morning and the nurse said that my levels were so low that it wasn't even worth it to do the prenatal appointment. She told me to my face that with levels as low as mine, something has already gone wrong with the pregnancy, and I should expect to start bleeding in the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## JCh

stuckinoki said:


> You ladies can take my name down from the list. My doctors appointment was this morning and the nurse said that my levels were so low that it wasn't even worth it to do the prenatal appointment. She told me to my face that with levels as low as mine, something has already gone wrong with the pregnancy, and I should expect to start bleeding in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.

I'm SO sorry to hear! If AF doesn't show take another HPT, HCG doesn't always rise normally and they could be wrong. FX'ed!


----------



## sassy_mom

stuckinoki said:


> You ladies can take my name down from the list. My doctors appointment was this morning and the nurse said that my levels were so low that it wasn't even worth it to do the prenatal appointment. She told me to my face that with levels as low as mine, something has already gone wrong with the pregnancy, and I should expect to start bleeding in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.

Oh no!! So sorry!!:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

stuckinoki said:


> You ladies can take my name down from the list. My doctors appointment was this morning and the nurse said that my levels were so low that it wasn't even worth it to do the prenatal appointment. She told me to my face that with levels as low as mine, something has already gone wrong with the pregnancy, and I should expect to start bleeding in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.

how far along were you when you took the test? i mean many preg tests that are 25miu don't show a +ve until you're late... Maybe your levels are just below 25 which she obviously thinks is very low but it might not be for how early they were tested.... i don't want to cross your name off unless we're 100% sure, i'm still holding out hope :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

do you know what your hgc levels were and what dpo were your bloods taken. If it helps, my last mc, I had bloods taken at 15 dpo and my hcg was 29. (this time, same dpo they were 369)


----------



## Little J

stuck- im so sorry :hugs:

but you may have had a late implanter! i wouldnt totally throw in the towel until you start bleeding. stay positive (i know its hard right now tho...):hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

alannadee said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Need help
> Sometimes after sex I wipe and I have pink can this
> Just b cuz my cervix is full of blood ? With my other 2 pregnancies this
> Never happened please I really need reassurenc
> 
> heya, try not to worry to much about it, i got told that it can happen some times after sex. But do mention it to your midwife to put your mind at rest. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much :)


----------



## garfie

Stuck - Was this from just one HCG test? they need at least two to compare :flower:

I also wouldn't throw in the towel just yet, are you on medication maybe that's why they have said your levels are low from just one test:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Stucki-my hcg was 57 at 14dpo with this pg but then almost tripled. The nurse shouldn't be making statements like that without doing repeat bloodwork.:hug: GL hun!


----------



## fingersxxd

Kaiecee -- I have pink cm after bd this pregnancy and last. My last resulted in a beautiful baby girl. I was freaking bcuz I had a mmc before her. I read tons about it. I believe it was more than 50% of women experience it. I think someone might have said it already but your blood has increased in volume 10% already and a lot of that is in your lady bits so it makes it super sensitive (hooray!) and the blood vessels can burst, especially cuz it's pink it's fresh and in such small amounts that it's coming from somewhere close. If it had to travel it would be brown. I also have a couple small cysts on my cervix which can bleed a little even without bd. so don't fret! It sounds totally normal!!


----------



## FitzBaby

stuckinoki said:


> You ladies can take my name down from the list. My doctors appointment was this morning and the nurse said that my levels were so low that it wasn't even worth it to do the prenatal appointment. She told me to my face that with levels as low as mine, something has already gone wrong with the pregnancy, and I should expect to start bleeding in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.

Really hoping for the best for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Snow ... Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way ...


----------



## FitzBaby

How is everyone feeling? My MS ( which nicely is not limited to the morning) is full on debilitating. As is the nausea. Anyone have any tips for it? Feel like I am neglecting my DD...


----------



## mandmandp

stuckinoki said:


> You ladies can take my name down from the list. My doctors appointment was this morning and the nurse said that my levels were so low that it wasn't even worth it to do the prenatal appointment. She told me to my face that with levels as low as mine, something has already gone wrong with the pregnancy, and I should expect to start bleeding in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.

What an awful experience! :hugs: Agree, it works best when they compare two hcg levels. Keep us posted.




FitzBaby said:


> How is everyone feeling? My MS ( which nicely is not limited to the morning) is full on debilitating. As is the nausea. Anyone have any tips for it? Feel like I am neglecting my DD...

Moving very slowly, which I'm sure you already do, and nibbling constantly. Even eat something before you sit up in bed in the morning. It does nothing for the waistline, but it kept the worst of the nausea away for me. And try to keep hydrated!


----------



## Little J

stuck-
If the Dr.s wont do a follow up blood test.... then id keep testing HPT every couple days, its its getting darker, id be running back to the Nurse hooting and hollering!


----------



## jrowenj

Scan went great!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

FitzBaby said:


> How is everyone feeling? My MS ( which nicely is not limited to the morning) is full on debilitating. As is the nausea. Anyone have any tips for it? Feel like I am neglecting my DD...

I am right there with you. I have it all day. I actually threw up a little bit ago. Normally I'm just nauseous all day. This MS is awful. I have tried everything I know of besides medication. I told the doctor yesterday and she didn't give me anything. :cry: I don't know how much longer I can tolerate this. I know how you feel about DD. Thank goodness for the Disney channel ... my DD enjoys these cute little shows and I can't move to do anything :cry: I can barely get around to make her food. Staying hydrated helps. I try and keep really cold water with me always. I also try not to let my stomach get empty. This is just awful!!!!:cry::nope:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Scan went great!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## BabyDust04

jrowenj said:


> Scan went great!!!!!!

Awesome!! I have 2 hours to go!


----------



## jrowenj

BabyDust04 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Scan went great!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome!! I have 2 hours to go!Click to expand...

Wooooohoooooo!!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

My levels yesterday were at 8miu [14dpo]

So I'm not holding out too much hope.


----------



## Bella'smummy

jrowenj said:


> Scan went great!!!!!!

Is that all we get :happydance:
Did they give you rough dates so pleased you'd beany is growing nicely.

I had my scan today beany still there despite more bleeding on Sunday, she said I have a little sac of blood below the baby but it's nothing to worry about zx.


----------



## garfie

jrowenj said:


> Scan went great!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babydust - Good luck for your scan :happydance:

Still want to know ladies did any of you try the cabbage predictor test (or am I the only one :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

Well, i thouht i was due jan 3 but im due dec 27!! Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days!!!!!!!! Can i stay in the group?!?!?! Heartbeat is 176bpm!!!!!!!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Well, i thouht i was due jan 3 but im due dec 27!! Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days!!!!!!!! Can i stay in the group?!?!?! Heartbeat is 176bpm!!!!!!!

That is AWESOME, congrats!!!! And yes, I'm sure u can stay - baby may come in January anyways ;)
This makes me so excited for my scan next Thursday!
Any pictures?


----------



## jrowenj

I have pic but cant upload bc im on my tablet! I can email to someone ad they can upload for me????


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Well, i thouht i was due jan 3 but im due dec 27!! Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days!!!!!!!! Can i stay in the group?!?!?! Heartbeat is 176bpm!!!!!!!

wow! congrats!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

garfie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Scan went great!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Babydust - Good luck for your scan :happydance:
> 
> Still want to know ladies did any of you try the cabbage predictor test (or am I the only one :haha:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XClick to expand...

whats the cabbage perdictor test?


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> I have pic but cant upload bc im on my tablet! I can email to someone ad they can upload for me????

id love to see it and congrats :)


----------



## sassy_mom

garfie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Scan went great!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Babydust - Good luck for your scan :happydance:
> 
> Still want to know ladies did any of you try the cabbage predictor test (or am I the only one :haha:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XClick to expand...


Haven't tried it. We did the wedding ring on a string yesterday. I don't think I could stomach the smell right now anyway. ICK!


----------



## prayingforbby

So excited. Just got back from my scan and everything looked great. I got to see baby and heartbeat! I get to see my husband tomorrow, and will surprise him with the pictures. They had my due date almost a week after what I thought, but as long as baby is healthy they can come when they're ready! God is great!!


----------



## gentlemama

I've been so sick lately, like can't keep water down sick. Finally saw the midwife last night and got a prescription for Zofran. its a little easier to keep foods down now. And she said I can get ultrasound next week, if I'd like, for my peace of mind. Yay! thought I'd be waiting until August to catch a glimpse of this little one


----------



## JCh

Beautiful!
 



Attached Files:







jrowenj sono.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JCh

Congrats, do you have a pic too?


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> Beautiful!

Thanks for posting for me!!!!! See the hands and feet nubs?!


----------



## Kaiecee

JCh said:


> Beautiful!

oomg so happy for u :)


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Thanks for posting for me!!!!! See the hands and feet nubs?!

TOTALLY! That is SO awesome!
And 176 is FANTASTIC for the hb!!!!! Go lil baby!


----------



## jrowenj

Thankssss!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> Beautiful!


YAY!! So cute and I see the little feet and hand nubs. So cute!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

have any of u ladies expierience a little bit of pink after sex its happened to me 2 times now ??


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Scan went great!!!!!!

OMG thats awesome!! CONGRATS HUN!!!! i cant wait for mine!!!!


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> have any of u ladies expierience a little bit of pink after sex its happened to me 2 times now ??

That's pretty common, since the cervix can get irritated. Unless it gets like AF, you're usually not to worry.


----------



## Little J

congrats on all the good scans!!! WAHOO!!!!!

Of course u can stay even though ur Due date is Dec. 27th. U gotta stick with us now! :happydance:

June 13th COME ON JUNE 13TH!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> have any of u ladies expierience a little bit of pink after sex its happened to me 2 times now ??

My dr said its common bc ur cervix has more bloodflow while preg. Dont be worried


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for posting for me!!!!! See the hands and feet nubs?!Click to expand...

How far along did u think u were when u went for your scan today?


----------



## ARuppe716

i have my first doctor appointment tomorrow...cant wait!! 

jrowenj-gorgeous scan! Where in NJ are you? I'm in central jersey!!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for posting for me!!!!! See the hands and feet nubs?!Click to expand...
> 
> How far along did u think u were when u went for your scan today?Click to expand...

Im exactly a week ahead of what i thought! If i go by lmp im only 7wks6days....i dont know how that happened?!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> have any of u ladies expierience a little bit of pink after sex its happened to me 2 times now ??
> 
> My dr said its common bc ur cervix has more bloodflow while preg. Dont be worriedClick to expand...

thanks i was worried never had this happen


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> i have my first doctor appointment tomorrow...cant wait!!
> 
> jrowenj-gorgeous scan! Where in NJ are you? I'm in central jersey!!

Omggggg!!!!!! Originally near hamilton but just moved to brick!!!!!


----------



## els1022

jrowenj said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for posting for me!!!!! See the hands and feet nubs?!Click to expand...

Aw how beautiful!! Cute hands and feet!


----------



## Poppy84

That's a gorgeous pic! Yay

Iv booked my private scan for next sat. I will be exactly 8 weeks. Really scared!


----------



## ARuppe716

jrowenj said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> i have my first doctor appointment tomorrow...cant wait!!
> 
> jrowenj-gorgeous scan! Where in NJ are you? I'm in central jersey!!
> 
> Omggggg!!!!!! Originally near hamilton but just moved to brick!!!!!Click to expand...

Nice! I am over on the PA side of the state-I work in Princeton! Small world!! So exciting to have another Jersey mama here with me!!:happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Ok ladies I called the dr's office and they had not heard yet, so the nurse said she would track down the results and call me back.. It did take her a couple hours, but I'm happy to say there is good news to report. There was a healthy heartbeat, and they changed my due date to Jan 8th, instead of Jan 1st.. (which I kind of knew would happen once they realized that I ov'd late).. So I am going to try and spend the day relaxing, I can still feel my blood pressure up a little from the stress the ultrasound tech put me through!! :flower:


----------



## alannadee

snowangel187 said:


> Ok ladies I called the dr's office and they had not heard yet, so the nurse said she would track down the results and call me back.. It did take her a couple hours, but I'm happy to say there is good news to report. There was a healthy heartbeat, and they changed my due date to Jan 8th, instead of Jan 1st.. (which I kind of knew would happen once they realized that I ov'd late).. So I am going to try and spend the day relaxing, I can still feel my blood pressure up a little from the stress the ultrasound tech put me through!! :flower:

Thats good news!!! :happydance:


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> Ok ladies I called the dr's office and they had not heard yet, so the nurse said she would track down the results and call me back.. It did take her a couple hours, but I'm happy to say there is good news to report. There was a healthy heartbeat, and they changed my due date to Jan 8th, instead of Jan 1st.. (which I kind of knew would happen once they realized that I ov'd late).. So I am going to try and spend the day relaxing, I can still feel my blood pressure up a little from the stress the ultrasound tech put me through!! :flower:

Wonderful to hear it turned out well! And yes, take it easy and try to get back to a relaxed state, maybe listed to some calming music!


----------



## Little J

see snow! no problems!! what a jerk that tech was tho make u stress like that

I bet your SUPER releived :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Ok ladies I called the dr's office and they had not heard yet, so the nurse said she would track down the results and call me back.. It did take her a couple hours, but I'm happy to say there is good news to report. There was a healthy heartbeat, and they changed my due date to Jan 8th, instead of Jan 1st.. (which I kind of knew would happen once they realized that I ov'd late).. So I am going to try and spend the day relaxing, I can still feel my blood pressure up a little from the stress the ultrasound tech put me through!! :flower:


:happydance::happydance::hugs: So happy for you!!!!


----------



## gentlemama

jrowenj said:


> Well, i thouht i was due jan 3 but im due dec 27!! Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days!!!!!!!! Can i stay in the group?!?!?! Heartbeat is 176bpm!!!!!!!

176 hb, could be a sign of a girl


----------



## calista20

jrowenj - that's a beautiful scan pic. So amazing you can see the start of the hands and feet! love it!

Snow - so glad you got your good news. :)


----------



## MamaDee

Jrowen scan looks great!! So happy for you :)

Snow, so glad you got your perfect news!!

I'm glad my spotting has finally stopped. Super nervous to see an empty sac at my scan on Friday. My levels are not doubling every 48 hrs anymore but dr said that can be normal. For levels between 1200-6000 it's normal for it to double every 72-96 hrs and above 6000 to double 96 hrs or longer. Anyone have experience with this? It seems everyone I see on here has levels that still double quick. 

11 dpo 120
13 dpo 388
20 dpo 2400 and 3 hrs later 2612 (sent for a scan and they took their own bloods) small sac was found. 
22 dpo 3300
25 dpo 6263. Abdominal scan this day showed 8mm sac, apparently too small. 
27 dpo taken this morn ??

???


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray for awesome scans! mine's tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Loving the scans!


----------



## mandmandp

jrowenj said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for posting for me!!!!! See the hands and feet nubs?!Click to expand...

Congrats, jrowenj--beautiful! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## fingersxxd

Jrowenj - awesome pics

Snow- I was thinking Of you ALL day I was so thrilled to see your post. I had a similar issue with a receptionist at my dr about bloodwork and it was awful, so I can't even imagine what you've been thru since yesterday. I got her fired I called HR about it. Just saying...


----------



## mellywelly

Jrowenj, what a fantastic scan pic! 

Snow, so glad everything is ok!


----------



## babybluestace

Hey ladies I'm 7 weeks tomorrow due jan 10th! Nice to see we r all counting down xxx


----------



## garfie

Snow - So glad it was good news what a way to be treated :cry:

Melly - I'm from Lincolnshire too (Just outside of Louth) have you heard of it:winkwink:

Ducky - Good luck at your scan tomorrow :flower:

Mama - Your HCG levels look ok mine were:-

11DPO - 32
19DPO - 798
26DPO - 3443

I have also heard they slow down, the doc has said I don't need anymore blood tests (just causing stress) so hopefully once you get todays result back you won't need anymore either :happydance:

AFM - Ok ladies I tried the cabbage predictor I got a lovely purple colour (a girl?) so to be double sure I got one of my boys to do the test he got a lovely red colour phew!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## JCh

babybluestace said:


> Hey ladies I'm 7 weeks tomorrow due jan 10th! Nice to see we r all counting down xxx

Awesome to see you here! Welcome to this group - the first page has a lovely tracking list of all the members due dates :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Little J said:


> congrats on all the good scans!!! WAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Of course u can stay even though ur Due date is Dec. 27th. U gotta stick with us now! :happydance:
> 
> June 13th COME ON JUNE 13TH!!!!

My first scan is June 13th too!!!!!! My LMP was 4/11 but I'm pretty sure I ovulated on 5/5 and got my BFP on 5/16! I go June 1st for just a urine pregnancy test at the doctor.


----------



## mandmandp

Babyblue congrats! :happydance: How are you feeling?

Such a relief to hear, snowangel!

Agree those HCG levels look all right--they show a steady rise.

Keep the good news coming, ladies. :)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the love, girls!!!!!

Snow, im soooooo happy to hear they got back to you and everything is ok!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/evening lovely ladies!!

Stuckinoki, I have everything crossed for you, hoping you're doing ok :hugs:

What amazing news for Snow, Jrow and prayingforbby!! So happy for you ladies and wishing the best to those with scans coming up!!!!

Welcome babyblue, you will love this group, everyone is amazing :)

Hope you ladies are all feeling well!

xxxxx


----------



## duckytwins

Snow, that's terrible what they did to you! I'd make a stink! So glad to hear good news though! A nice sigh of relief! Keep that blood pressure coming down, okay? :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Welcome, babyblue!!! And CONGRATS!!

jrowanj, beautiful scan pic!!

Snow, I am so glad to hear everything is alright!!

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?

AFM: MS got the best of me this morning. Doesn't help that it's starting to get warmer and that makes me even more nauseous. Hoping to make an appointment with a midwife sometime within the next week or so. I hate not knowing when OH is working and when he's not!!! Grr, makes things so hard since I only have a learner's permit, not a license... otherwise I would take myself, DD and precious baby to go see her by myself.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies... my gosh... i now know why i have been feeling so ill.. both my DD and i have had a tummy bug!!! i wondered why i was feeling super ill! As i have NEVER had MS with either my two pregnancies.... now that we are on the way to recovery i am starting to feel a little better... still SUPER tired though!!!!! 

How is everyone else? What is the weather like where ever you are?? 
I am in Brisbane and it is starting to cool down ALOT now!!! i really dislike winter!!! not looking forward to being heavy preggers in Summer either lol.....


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Well, i thouht i was due jan 3 but im due dec 27!! Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days!!!!!!!! Can i stay in the group?!?!?! Heartbeat is 176bpm!!!!!!!

Don't leave!!! and what CD did you get your BFP? Because if you have normal 28 day cycles then that means you ovulated on like CD7 which sounds a lil crazy :wacko: i suppose with my first pregnancy i ovulated CD17 but using LMP they take the CD14 date then at my scans i measured 6 days off means the ovulation would of been CD20 which was a whole 6 days off my LMP date but actually only 3 days off my Ovulation due date. So maybe you Ov'd a couple days earlier than you thought and baby is just measuring a couple of days bigger than that.



prayingforbby said:


> So excited. Just got back from my scan and everything looked great. I got to see baby and heartbeat! I get to see my husband tomorrow, and will surprise him with the pictures. They had my due date almost a week after what I thought, but as long as baby is healthy they can come when they're ready! God is great!!

Yay for a good scan!!



snowangel187 said:


> Ok ladies I called the dr's office and they had not heard yet, so the nurse said she would track down the results and call me back.. It did take her a couple hours, but I'm happy to say there is good news to report. There was a healthy heartbeat, and they changed my due date to Jan 8th, instead of Jan 1st.. (which I kind of knew would happen once they realized that I ov'd late).. So I am going to try and spend the day relaxing, I can still feel my blood pressure up a little from the stress the ultrasound tech put me through!! :flower:

I'm really angry they put you through so much stress when everything turned out fine. My mother actually had this happen to her when she was pregnant with my sister at the 20w exam. She got so distressed she ended up ringing people all day and ended up with some specialist at some fancy hospital doing a scan on her within 24hours. lol. The sono did think there was a genetic abnormalty though... (there wasn't in the end)


----------



## PepsiChic

blah I HATe having a cold especially when its so super warm and gorgeous outside and i feel so miserable stuck in here with a millino blankets on top of me.

is anyone thinking of names yet? do you have names picked out for boy or girl?

i have a girls name already, but boys name is seeming impossible!


----------



## BabyDust04

Scan went great!! Saw our little jellybean and heard the heartbeat! It was 150 bpm :) I will try to get a scan pic up later.


----------



## duckytwins

YAY Kim, that's great!! Pepsi, I feel for you, I just got over a cold! I was MISERABLE for like a week. I hope you feel better soon! 

mummy to be, I'm in the US, so it's just rounding on late spring here. It finally stopped raining for a day! Maybe things will dry out a little! I think we were all begining to grow mold! :rolf: 

Re: names. We have Emilynne for a girl and Christian for a boy. I think they both go well with Alexander and Jonathan (bug's big brothers), right?


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa babydust!!!!!!!!

Bethenny.... i dont know how the heck im measuring a week ahead! Lmp was march 29th and i took hpt on cd23 and it was negative.... FF said i ovulated cd 15... but that wouldnt put me at 9weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Well, i thouht i was due jan 3 but im due dec 27!! Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days!!!!!!!! Can i stay in the group?!?!?! Heartbeat is 176bpm!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't leave!!! and what CD did you get your BFP? Because if you have normal 28 day cycles then that means you ovulated on like CD7 which sounds a lil crazy :wacko: i suppose with my first pregnancy i ovulated CD17 but using LMP they take the CD14 date then at my scans i measured 6 days off means the ovulation would of been CD20 which was a whole 6 days off my LMP date but actually only 3 days off my Ovulation due date. So maybe you Ov'd a couple days earlier than you thought and baby is just measuring a couple of days bigger than that.
> 
> 
> 
> prayingforbby said:
> 
> 
> So excited. Just got back from my scan and everything looked great. I got to see baby and heartbeat! I get to see my husband tomorrow, and will surprise him with the pictures. They had my due date almost a week after what I thought, but as long as baby is healthy they can come when they're ready! God is great!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for a good scan!!
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I called the dr's office and they had not heard yet, so the nurse said she would track down the results and call me back.. It did take her a couple hours, but I'm happy to say there is good news to report. There was a healthy heartbeat, and they changed my due date to Jan 8th, instead of Jan 1st.. (which I kind of knew would happen once they realized that I ov'd late).. So I am going to try and spend the day relaxing, I can still feel my blood pressure up a little from the stress the ultrasound tech put me through!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really angry they put you through so much stress when everything turned out fine. My mother actually had this happen to her when she was pregnant with my sister at the 20w exam. She got so distressed she ended up ringing people all day and ended up with some specialist at some fancy hospital doing a scan on her within 24hours. lol. The sono did think there was a genetic abnormalty though... (there wasn't in the end)Click to expand...

Weirrrrrdest bbt chart everrrr https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c473e/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bella'smummy

Kaiecee said:


> have any of u ladies expierience a little bit of pink after sex its happened to me 2 times now ??

When I bled after sex I was told to stop having sex untill after 12 weeks as you can cause heavy bleeding and possible miscarraige, my friend had this also and carried on having sex and started bleeding really heavily, luckily she stopped then so baby was fine, but not worth the risk x


----------



## AJThomas

PepsiChic said:


> is anyone thinking of names yet? do you have names picked out for boy or girl?
> 
> i have a girls name already, but boys name is seeming impossible!

I like Elian for a boy and Calyssa for a girl, Elian might change if i find something i like more, but i really like Calyssa.


----------



## mummy to be

PepsiChic said:


> is anyone thinking of names yet? do you have names picked out for boy or girl?

Lol good to know im not the only one who has the names already lol... 

We are thinking Benjamin Hunter Fox for a boy (not 100% on middle name) and Hayley Grace Fox for a girl :) 

Do you think they flow well with Layla Louise Fox and Dustin James Fox???


----------



## darkstar

It's so cool seeing everyones ultrasound pics. I have no clue when I will get to have one but I'm thinking maybe not until 12 weeks :( That's pretty standard here as the government only pays for two per pregnancy unless they need to do an extra to confirm dates. I'm thinking if I wasn't so certain when my lmp was I might be able to convince the midwife to book me in for a dating scan... hmmm....


----------



## AJThomas

mummy to be said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> is anyone thinking of names yet? do you have names picked out for boy or girl?
> 
> Lol good to know im not the only one who has the names already lol...
> 
> We are thinking Benjamin Hunter Fox for a boy (not 100% on middle name) and Hayley Grace Fox for a girl :)
> 
> Do you think they flow well with Layla Louise Fox and Dustin James Fox???Click to expand...

Layla, Hayley, Dustin, Benjamin, yep they flow pretty well; the endings match :thumbup:


----------



## summerhope

Jrowenj and babydust so glad your scans went well! 

Snow, so glad everything is ok! I hate when they make unnecessary stress.

AFM - I have had some light bleeding/spotting today and it was bright pink. I am not sure what to think or how to feel. I called the doctor and they offered to do a scan tomorrow, but said that we may not see anything. They said to do it if it will make me feel better. I don't know what is worst, not knowing or going for the scan and they can't find anything. I just hope that everything is ok. Please say a little prayer for me.


----------



## darkstar

We're thinking of Sequoia for a girl and Macsen for a boy, middle names we haven't thought about yet


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I had some sharp pains and some spotting/bleeding on Monday, so I went to the ER and they did blood work, a urine test, and an u/s. I saw the baby's heart beat and they said the bleeding/spotting can be quite common. Although together with sharp pains, he said there is still 20% chance things won't go well. I just see a positive 80%!!

I have my first official apt tomorrow. I hope my OBGYN can answer questions better than my ER doc. ;)


----------



## Lauren021406

How are all you ladies doing with eating? I am finding that I hate foods with a smell, and really am only enjoying cereal, pancakes, rice, peanut butter and jelly, ice cream, and popcorn. I cook dinner for me an my OH and cant even eat it because the smells make me nauseous! I also have crazy heartburn!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

We're thinking Evangeline Lily for a girl and Colt Nathaniel for a boy.


----------



## Betheney

BabyHopeful2 said:


> We're thinking Evangeline Lily for a girl and Colt Nathaniel for a boy.

Evangeline Lily after the actress?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Yup, we loved the show 'Lost'.


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Yeaaaa babydust!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bethenny.... i dont know how the heck im measuring a week ahead! Lmp was march 29th and i took hpt on cd23 and it was negative.... FF said i ovulated cd 15... but that wouldnt put me at 9weeks!

yeah i would say you definitely ovulated CD15 it's a very obvious shift. I guess your baby is just a super little grower!!! who knows your 12 week scan might change your dates back :shrug:


----------



## els1022

Lauren021406 said:


> How are all you ladies doing with eating? I am finding that I hate foods with a smell, and really am only enjoying cereal, pancakes, rice, peanut butter and jelly, ice cream, and popcorn. I cook dinner for me an my OH and cant even eat it because the smells make me nauseous! I also have crazy heartburn!

I am the same way with cooking dinner, I can't eat what I've cooked! I am enjoying food that's already cooked (takeout, restaurant food), which isn't good for my weight or my wallet! My heartburn is bad also, as well as the nausea. I didn't have any MS or nausea with my other pregnancies so I don't know what to think!


----------



## BabyDust04

Here is my scan pic. I am 7+4 and measured perfect.
 



Attached Files:







Baby II.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Babydust04! Beautiful baby you have there. :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

BabyDust04 said:


> Here is my scan pic. I am 7+4 and measured perfect.

Congratulations


----------



## Little J

congrats babydust!!!

EMTamanda- Yay i havea scan buddy! I dont have a LMP bc i had a MC on april 17th, so i got preggers right away. I go off of EWCM for ov and i got that May 7th. So were pretty close!! Ill be about 7 1/2 weeks.ish atr the time of my first scan. Now i jsut pray theres a little beating heart for us all!


----------



## Leinzlove

It can sure seem like a long wait until the first scan.


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> It can sure seem like a long wait until the first scan.

you got that right!

I cant beleive the ladies in the UK have to wait until 12 weeks!!! I would just DIE! i am so impatient:dohh:


----------



## Lillian33

Beautiful scan pic babydust :happydance:
xx


----------



## darkstar

Little J said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> It can sure seem like a long wait until the first scan.
> 
> you got that right!
> 
> I cant beleive the ladies in the UK have to wait until 12 weeks!!! I would just DIE! i am so impatient:dohh:Click to expand...

I have to wait that long :-( Not UK either.


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow lots to catch up on today! I love all the names out there and love the new scan pics. DH and I started looking at names but girls names are hard for us. We can't think of any girls names we like. For a boy we decided on Wyatt Joseph. We had a hard time naming our DD. Her name came last minute so if this baby is a girl, it might be the same way. :haha:


----------



## prayingforbby

Totally excited about my "little baby". Have to change my ticker as i was measured around 5w4d.
 



Attached Files:







20120523_211008.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jrowenj

prayingforbby said:


> Totally excited about my "little baby". Have to change my ticker as i was measured around 5w4d.

Congrat!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sassy, I love Wyatt Joseph! For a boy I want Jason Wyatt. Named after DH and my little brother whom I lost in October.

prayingforbby: Congrats on Scan! Beautiful pic! :)


----------



## Betheney

finally got around to booking my 12 week exam. My doctor said to go nuts and book anywhere i want and he'll give me a referral for whenever/wherever i book. So i finally got around to booking and booked Tuesday the 26th of June at 11:45am at this FANTASTIC sonographer that did my pregnancy with Eva. Bloody expensive though!! $250 and i only get $50 back.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I like blake for a boy and for girl..absolutely no freakin idea! Lol


----------



## La Mere

Loving all the scan pics!

As for names... We're thinking Jackson for a boy and Renae for a girl.. not sure on middle names yet


----------



## Betheney

Quinn, Xanthe, Penelope are our girl names

Oscar is our boys


----------



## ssjad

I've got Bonnie for a girl and Baxter for a boy.

Betheney, that's a lot of money! 

Keep those scans coming girls... they're so exciting!

And I can't remember the name of the person who was told her HCG is too low and must be losing the baby (sorry - it was a few pages back!) but my doctor saw my HCG level and had the same feeling. Ten days later I retested, and my HCG was 7060. Don't give up on bubby yet!!


----------



## ssjad

Now having said that, I've just booked my 12 week nuchal scan for 26/6, and it's going to cost $216 out of pocket. They check with my blood test results and tell me straight away about the chances of disability. Expensive!!

Betheney, where are you going? I'm off to Women's Ultrasound in Glen Iris...

Editing to say - omg, I just realised I've booked the same day as you... whoops, I'm not really a crazy freaky stalker person!


----------



## mamadonna

Only had about 3 hrs sleep,its getting less and less every night,I'm so tired but can't sleep!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to the new BFP and lovely scans ladies :)


----------



## garfie

:happydance: good luck for the ladies with scans

As for names we thought of Noah for a boy that goes ok with Wills and Josh :shrug: My hubby also suggested Harry but come on a Wills and a Harry :haha:

For a girl so far just one Elizabeth (quite fitting seen as she will have been conceived in the year of the Jubilee :winkwink:)

So nothing has been decided (good job we still have a few more months):thumbup:

Mama- So sorry you can't sleep, I can sleep for England but always wake up quite a few times in the night, trying to get comfy so by the time I have to get up I'm like a zombie!:dohh:

I love all the scan pics - I'm still waiting to hear from my Mid Wife let alone arrange a scan :cry:

Well ladies I did the cabbage predictor test and it is still purple and if we go by O and conception dates then I guess the percentage of a girl is quite high (watch it turn out to be another little boy that pees all over me, for those who have had boys will know what I mean :haha:).

Can't wait to see scan pics today ladies - and congrats to all our new :bfp:

:hugs:

X


----------



## claireb86

Oh my I am so sick. With my 1st pregnancy I was really bad with morning sickness, vomiting all the time from day 1 till about 30 weeks. I ended up in hospital a few times we dehydration.
Anyway my morning sickness kicked in last week but the past few days have been horrendous. Been to docs and I've been signed off work. I just hope it doesn't last as long as it did with Jacob because I just can't cope. My poor baby is missing out by me not being able to play with him etc.
Is anyone else suffering really bad?


----------



## mellywelly

Garfie, I'm just down the road in Boston:hi:

names will probably be a problem again with this one, me and DH have different tastes! For a girl I like Minnie but DH has wanted Isabelle, since before DS was born! For a boy I like Harry, Hiro, Tobi/Tobius or Franklin. I'm sure that those will change over the next few months.


----------



## Betheney

ssjad said:


> Now having said that, I've just booked my 12 week nuchal scan for 26/6, and it's going to cost $216 out of pocket. They check with my blood test results and tell me straight away about the chances of disability. Expensive!!
> 
> Betheney, where are you going? I'm off to Women's Ultrasound in Glen Iris...
> 
> Editing to say - omg, I just realised I've booked the same day as you... whoops, I'm not really a crazy freaky stalker person!

A womens gyno sonographer in Berwick, it's such a great place, it's really professional and quiet and beautiful. The last place i went to for the dating scan had like a million rooms and 20 people in the waiting room and it reminded me of being at VIC roads. lol

They also give you a DVD which include the entire scan in video on it. So i can go home and watch baby bouncing around everyday :)


----------



## Greens25

omg all these scna pics are getting me excited! Mine is on Monday but not until 3:30 so I have to make it through a day of work first! Ahhhhhh! I will be 8+1!

As for names, we know our boy name 100%...Jackson Alexander MacDonald Spence (MacDonald is a family name).... As for a girl we have thrown some names around but nothing has stuck:
Brooklyn Riali (Pronounced Riley, but it is after DH's sister) Marie Spence
Makaya (or Makayla) Riali Marie Spence
Those are the only two "on the table" right now....
What does everyone think?

I officially dont fit in some of my pants! I feel SO bloated! Like I feel like I ate a whole buffet and my tummy is sticking out! I also feel tummy tightness/stretching. Anyone else?

Off to work....have a great day ladies!


----------



## Betheney

oh all my jeans have the button un-done or are folded right down


----------



## garfie

Melly Welly I'm from Fotherby :happydance: have you heard from your Mid Wife yet?:flower:

I am about to start ranting so feel free to skip this bit:-

I found out I was preg 2 May had a HCG, had a 2nd HCG (just to be sure) 9 May yup Doc confirmed it :happydance:

Had another HCG 16 May everything is going well no more HCG was told Mid Wife would be in touch shortly as I was high risk age (40) previous m/c at 6 w and 2 c-sections with my boys.

So I waited and waited (I know it's not long) but was anxious as I spotted at 5 weeks (but didn't say anything as what will be will be) that stopped. I was still waiting for my MW information (last time the info came and I had already lost my baby nice to see they check their records!) 

I got in touch with the local hospital today (to try and contact the MW section) who said they needed a referral from Doc which my Doc had done on the 16 May 

Called her back to tell her this - I wasn't on her list :dohh:

Phoned my Doc back and was told it had been sent to a hospital out of town (Grimsby - Melly Welly) and to phone them.

I have phoned them and guess what........ no referral let alone a date for a scan :cry: 

Anyway I have to leave it with them and they will get back to me told me to :coffee: and take it easy as this is no good for the baby (don't I know that?)

Sorry for the rant ladies here I am a pregnant lady of 40 and no one knows of my existence :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Betheney

it's so easy that my doctor (GP obstetrician) is my care during my pregnancy. I just ring and make an appt as per normal.

I'm sorry you're having such a rubbish time.


----------



## Lauren021406

I like Rocco for a boy and a girl possible audrey but not 100 percent sure!


----------



## Little J

Betheney said:


> Quinn, Xanthe, Penelope are our girl names
> 
> Oscar is our boys

I love Quinn! Thats what we names our female doggy! Very intelligent and proper name


----------



## jrowenj

Bethenny - I am with ya on all my jeans needing to have the top button and a tiny bit of zipper down! This is my first viable pregnancy and I am surprised how bloated I am for a first timer! I can not wait to have a big bump (which I probably will be complaining about near the end!)

Omg you ladies all have great names picked out!! I have NOOOO names picked out! yikes!!! I need to get thinking!

Lindsay, I can't wait to see your scan on Monday!!!!


----------



## Little J

darkstar said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> It can sure seem like a long wait until the first scan.
> 
> you got that right!
> 
> I cant beleive the ladies in the UK have to wait until 12 weeks!!! I would just DIE! i am so impatient:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to wait that long :-( Not UK either.Click to expand...

WOW, i wouldnt be able to last......

Where are you that u have to wait 12 weeks?!

Where i am in the US you go at 8 weeks, 10 or 12 weeks, then about 20 weeks, then 1X a month in the 3rd trimester and then the last month of the 3rd tri you have to go every week


----------



## Little J

for names if its a boy Hubby and i both picked Braxton Cole (Cole is hubbies first name)
For a girl, we both liked Braelynn. Havent picked a middle name yet tho.


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> for names if its a boy Hubby and i both picked Braxton Cole (Cole is hubbies first name)
> For a girl, we both liked Braelynn. Havent picked a middle name yet tho.

I LOVE those names! Soooo pretty!!!

When is your scan?!?! I can't keep up with this group sometimes!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Bethenny - I am with ya on all my jeans needing to have the top button and a tiny bit of zipper down! This is my first viable pregnancy and I am surprised how bloated I am for a first timer! I can not wait to have a big bump (which I probably will be complaining about near the end!)
> 
> Omg you ladies all have great names picked out!! I have NOOOO names picked out! yikes!!! I need to get thinking!
> 
> Lindsay, I can't wait to see your scan on Monday!!!!

Let's hope ur hubby isn't as picky as mine! It's painful to find as many names I like to have 99% thrown out.... We've got a couple names we like at least.

And you can vote in my signature.


----------



## Betheney

thanks for the compliments on Quinn! Little J. it's probably my favorite.

We never agreed on names first time around, Eva was his choice and i wanted my husband to be in love with our daughters name more than i wanted myself to be in love with it.

JRJ - don't feel bad our names are our reject names from pregnancy no.1 :wacko: lol BTW the bloating is unbelievable! i look so FAT!!! because it's not a bump it's just my fat sitting further than it used to. Also the other night i had the HUGEST bump! i couldn't beleive it then i had a rather large TMI poop and the bump just about halved in size.

Can't beleive i'm 8 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> thanks for the compliments on Quinn! Little J. it's probably my favorite.
> 
> We never agreed on names first time around, Eva was his choice and i wanted my husband to be in love with our daughters name more than i wanted myself to be in love with it.
> 
> JRJ - don't feel bad our names are our reject names from pregnancy no.1 :wacko: lol BTW the bloating is unbelievable! i look so FAT!!! because it's not a bump it's just my fat sitting further than it used to. Also the other night i had the HUGEST bump! i couldn't beleive it then i had a rather large TMI poop and the bump just about halved in size.
> 
> Can't beleive i'm 8 weeks tomorrow.

hahahahahaha!!! Last night I was talking about how fat I am getting and my husband (god bless him) says "well... you're not fat... BUT I can definitely tell you gained about 10 pounds" hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

yeaaaa 8 weeks tomorrow!! This site is really helping the time fly by!!!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bethenny - I am with ya on all my jeans needing to have the top button and a tiny bit of zipper down! This is my first viable pregnancy and I am surprised how bloated I am for a first timer! I can not wait to have a big bump (which I probably will be complaining about near the end!)
> 
> Omg you ladies all have great names picked out!! I have NOOOO names picked out! yikes!!! I need to get thinking!
> 
> Lindsay, I can't wait to see your scan on Monday!!!!
> 
> Let's hope ur hubby isn't as picky as mine! It's painful to find as many names I like to have 99% thrown out.... We've got a couple names we like at least.
> 
> And you can vote in my signature.Click to expand...

I am gonna vote!! And yes, I am sure my husband is going to turn down my names... a while back, I threw some names out at him and all the girl names he would shoot down and say they were destined to grow up slutty with that name... HAHAHAHA! Picky daddy!!!


----------



## JCh

OMG my hubby was like that too with lots of them. But I found he associated EVERY boy name with someone he knows/ knew - even if he wasn't friends with them or anything, would just say oh, that guys was a *douche* (that's the word he used....)
I've been discussing names for YEARS!
And of course the names we had decided on from a year + ago are now popular....
Well, whatever - gotta choose something you like!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> OMG my hubby was like that too with lots of them. But I found he associated EVERY boy name with someone he knows/ knew - even if he wasn't friends with them or anything, would just say oh, that guys was a *douche* (that's the word he used....)
> I've been discussing names for YEARS!
> And of course the names we had decided on from a year + ago are now popular....
> Well, whatever - gotta choose something you like!

HAHAHAHA "that guy is a douche" hahahaha!!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> for names if its a boy Hubby and i both picked Braxton Cole (Cole is hubbies first name)
> For a girl, we both liked Braelynn. Havent picked a middle name yet tho.
> 
> I LOVE those names! Soooo pretty!!!
> 
> When is your scan?!?! I can't keep up with this group sometimes!Click to expand...

June 13th! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> for names if its a boy Hubby and i both picked Braxton Cole (Cole is hubbies first name)
> For a girl, we both liked Braelynn. Havent picked a middle name yet tho.
> 
> I LOVE those names! Soooo pretty!!!
> 
> When is your scan?!?! I can't keep up with this group sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> June 13th! :happydance:Click to expand...

woo hoo!


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> i have my first doctor appointment tomorrow...cant wait!!
> 
> jrowenj-gorgeous scan! Where in NJ are you? I'm in central jersey!!
> 
> Omggggg!!!!!! Originally near hamilton but just moved to brick!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! I am over on the PA side of the state-I work in Princeton! Small world!! So exciting to have another Jersey mama here with me!!:happydance:Click to expand...

What a small world!!! I do a lot of work near Trenton which is right near the PA border! Tomorrow, I am going to Oxford Valley mall to meet up with my friend... I will wave to ya!!


----------



## mellywelly

garfie said:


> Melly Welly I'm from Fotherby :happydance: have you heard from your Mid Wife yet?

Im under the pilgrim hospital, as had 2 mcs this year, but landed on a brilliant consultant! I have an 8 week viability scan on Monday, and if thats ok I'm then ok to book with the midwife. Starting to get nervous now, as all my pg symptoms have completely disappeared the last 2 days.


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Melly Welly I'm from Fotherby :happydance: have you heard from your Mid Wife yet?
> 
> Im under the pilgrim hospital, as had 2 mcs this year, but landed on a brilliant consultant! I have an 8 week viability scan on Monday, and if thats ok I'm then ok to book with the midwife. Starting to get nervous now, as all my pg symptoms have completely disappeared the last 2 days.Click to expand...

Don't worry... I have been freaking out the past 2 weeks because some days I had horrible nauseau and sore bbs and then some days NOTHING... and everything was fine with my peanut... I have been reading that it is completely normal to have on and off sx!! Dont worry! Monday is gonna go great!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Don't worry... I have been freaking out the past 2 weeks because some days I had horrible nauseau and sore bbs and then some days NOTHING... and everything was fine with my peanut... I have been reading that it is completely normal to have on and off sx!! Dont worry! Monday is gonna go great!

When are u announcing publicly? I'm kind of torn, I don't know how long we can hold out - seems too far to wait until week 14! I'm thinking once the scan happens (with good results) we can consider around 10 weeks? It's so hard!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry... I have been freaking out the past 2 weeks because some days I had horrible nauseau and sore bbs and then some days NOTHING... and everything was fine with my peanut... I have been reading that it is completely normal to have on and off sx!! Dont worry! Monday is gonna go great!
> 
> When are u announcing publicly? I'm kind of torn, I don't know how long we can hold out - seems too far to wait until week 14! I'm thinking once the scan happens (with good results) we can consider around 10 weeks? It's so hard!Click to expand...


I am also so torn!!!!! I feel like because I am 9 weeks and the heartbeat was so strong that I can announce it... but i also don't want to be naive in thinking that everything is ok... but I do honestly feel like everything is OK... I don't think my next scan will be until 12 weeks.. so, I can either tell ppl now or wait for the 12 week scan... what to do?!?!?! I told my parents and my husbands parents because if something were to happen I would want their support either way... I kind of want to tell close friends and family but like you I am torn!!!!


----------



## Little J

some ppl already know i am (which i HATE) some of the wives and teamates of Hubbies baseball team called me out on not drinking at the game last weekend... and i thought it was SO rude! Bc its so early and with my track record i dont want to tell everyone until im in the safe zone. But they kept nagging on me about it saying "your knocked up but dont wanna say yet" "y are u drinking pepsi" "well i guess a congratulations are in order..." yadda yadda yadda.

The wives should know better as they have had recent babies and one of which who ahs had a early MC at 7 weeks before. I was so mad when they were doing that bc i tried covering it up but they kept digging and digging...

I looked at Hubby and was like "help me please!" he didnt like the fact that they were publicly doing that to me. he just kept saying shes not drinking bc im the DD (designated driver)


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> some ppl already know i am (which i HATE) some of the wives and teamates of Hubbies baseball team called me out on not drinking at the game last weekend... and i thought it was SO rude! Bc its so early and with my track record i dont want to tell everyone until im in the safe zone. But they kept nagging on me about it saying "your knocked up but dont wanna say yet" "y are u drinking pepsi" "well i guess a congratulations are in order..." yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> The wives should know better as they have had recent babies and one of which who ahs had a early MC at 7 weeks before. I was so mad when they were doing that bc i tried covering it up but they kept digging and digging...
> 
> I looked at Hubby and was like "help me please!" he didnt like the fact that they were publicly doing that to me. he just kept saying shes not drinking bc im the DD (designated driver)

OMG I HAAATE when ppl do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People do that to me ALL the time!!! I am always thinking... IF i WAS knocked up, do you all REALLY think this is how i would like to announce it?!?! Don't you think I would like to announce it myself instead of ppl guessing it?! Ppl are so dumb sometimes!:dohh:


----------



## JCh

Well the one thing I've already bought is a home doppler, that way even when I can't go have the ultrasound I can use that - it will help somewhat in making the decision to tell I think. I have my scan at 8 weeks (31st) and then not sure how long after? 
Statistically having the good heartbeat at 8 weeks is supposed to put risk MUCH lower (unless you've previously lost one after that point....) 
But this is my first, so I have no clue!
The worst is trying to not let people see how tired/ nasty I feel or they may start to suspect...
Why is this SO hard?


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> some ppl already know i am (which i HATE) some of the wives and teamates of Hubbies baseball team called me out on not drinking at the game last weekend... and i thought it was SO rude! Bc its so early and with my track record i dont want to tell everyone until im in the safe zone. But they kept nagging on me about it saying "your knocked up but dont wanna say yet" "y are u drinking pepsi" "well i guess a congratulations are in order..." yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> The wives should know better as they have had recent babies and one of which who ahs had a early MC at 7 weeks before. I was so mad when they were doing that bc i tried covering it up but they kept digging and digging...
> 
> I looked at Hubby and was like "help me please!" he didnt like the fact that they were publicly doing that to me. he just kept saying shes not drinking bc im the DD (designated driver)
> 
> OMG I HAAATE when ppl do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People do that to me ALL the time!!! I am always thinking... IF i WAS knocked up, do you all REALLY think this is how i would like to announce it?!?! Don't you think I would like to announce it myself instead of ppl guessing it?! Ppl are so dumb sometimes!:dohh:Click to expand...

one of the guys was like "well whatever happens happens...." and i just kept thinking about embarassed ill be if i end up MC again. But they will all see me having a beer and i know in their heads they are going to be having a pitty party and i dont want that at all


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> Well the one thing I've already bought is a home doppler, that way even when I can't go have the ultrasound I can use that - it will help somewhat in making the decision to tell I think. I have my scan at 8 weeks (31st) and then not sure how long after?
> Statistically having the good heartbeat at 8 weeks is supposed to put risk MUCH lower (unless you've previously lost one after that point....)
> But this is my first, so I have no clue!
> The worst is trying to not let people see how tired/ nasty I feel or they may start to suspect...
> Why is this SO hard?

omg omg omg I want a doppler!!!! Can you point me in a direction of which one to buy?!?!?!

If I feel nasty, I just tell people I am hung over hahahahahaha!


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> one of the guys was like "well whatever happens happens...." and i just kept thinking about embarassed ill be if i end up MC again. But they will all see me having a beer and i know in their heads they are going to be having a pitty party and i dont want that at all

That is tough.... Maybe choose a drink that looks like its alcoholic next time? Ask for a lime? That sucks....


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> some ppl already know i am (which i HATE) some of the wives and teamates of Hubbies baseball team called me out on not drinking at the game last weekend... and i thought it was SO rude! Bc its so early and with my track record i dont want to tell everyone until im in the safe zone. But they kept nagging on me about it saying "your knocked up but dont wanna say yet" "y are u drinking pepsi" "well i guess a congratulations are in order..." yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> The wives should know better as they have had recent babies and one of which who ahs had a early MC at 7 weeks before. I was so mad when they were doing that bc i tried covering it up but they kept digging and digging...
> 
> I looked at Hubby and was like "help me please!" he didnt like the fact that they were publicly doing that to me. he just kept saying shes not drinking bc im the DD (designated driver)
> 
> OMG I HAAATE when ppl do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People do that to me ALL the time!!! I am always thinking... IF i WAS knocked up, do you all REALLY think this is how i would like to announce it?!?! Don't you think I would like to announce it myself instead of ppl guessing it?! Ppl are so dumb sometimes!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> one of the guys was like "well whatever happens happens...." and i just kept thinking about embarassed ill be if i end up MC again. But they will all see me having a beer and i know in their heads they are going to be having a pitty party and i dont want that at allClick to expand...

I dont know why people are so insensitive... I hear ya about the pity party... after my mmc, I heard rumors of girl "friends" saying "did you hear Jaime can't get pregnant?" I called them up and bitched them out!!!!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> omg omg omg I want a doppler!!!! Can you point me in a direction of which one to buy?!?!?!
> 
> If I feel nasty, I just tell people I am hung over hahahahahaha!

So I'm in Canada, we have mostly the same available to both of us. The Sonoline B has GREAT reviews.... I ended up getting one that doesn't give a readout, which I'm not regretting... So one that gives a readout would be MUCH more helpful! If you check it out on ebay, good price/ shipping rates.


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> omg omg omg I want a doppler!!!! Can you point me in a direction of which one to buy?!?!?!
> 
> If I feel nasty, I just tell people I am hung over hahahahahaha!
> 
> So I'm in Canada, we have mostly the same available to both of us. The Sonoline B has GREAT reviews.... I ended up getting one that doesn't give a readout, which I'm not regretting... So one that gives a readout would be MUCH more helpful! If you check it out on ebay, good price/ shipping rates.Click to expand...

I am sooo new to all of this... what is a read out?!


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> one of the guys was like "well whatever happens happens...." and i just kept thinking about embarassed ill be if i end up MC again. But they will all see me having a beer and i know in their heads they are going to be having a pitty party and i dont want that at all
> 
> That is tough.... Maybe choose a drink that looks like its alcoholic next time? Ask for a lime? That sucks....Click to expand...

I did! on the sly i asked the bartender for a GLASS with diet pepsi and a lime so it looked like i was drinking a mixed drink.... but one of the guys picked it up from the table i was at and smelt it and was like "y are u only drinking pepsi" "why are u trying to hide it" blah blah. I was so caught off gaurd!


----------



## Betheney

my close friend had a heart beat at 8 weeks and had her 12week scan yesterday... the baby had died... I haven't wanted to post about it because i feel it's not my place... But it's been a very emotional day.

She has one healthy 18 month old and no history of MC


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> I am sooo new to all of this... what is a read out?!

Sorry, it gives the fetal heartbeat on the screen (that way u know it's the baby and not ur own) Mine doesn't give the readout, which is quite disappointing so I'm left to find it blindly (which I know it's too early anyways but would have been GREAT to have)

Check a few youtube videos on how to use one - that will help you understand it a bit more :)


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> I did! on the sly i asked the bartender for a GLASS with diet pepsi and a lime so it looked like i was drinking a mixed drink.... but one of the guys picked it up from the table i was at and smelt it and was like "y are u only drinking pepsi" "why are u trying to hide it" blah blah. I was so caught off gaurd!

What an @ssh*le! That is SO mean!


----------



## Little J

then to top if all off they put a shot infront of me! And i was like "i had too much already, and im driving tonight" and then they all gave me the look like "well its confirmed now!" 

im just like GEEZ LAY OFF!

jrow- Yea, thats the thing i get scared is if ppl think im not a real "women" cus i have troubles with pregnancy. I mean we shouldnt care about what ppl think, but i do.... only for the fact that i dont wanna let my hubby down or embarras him that he married someone that might have problems carrying full term.


----------



## Little J

Betheney said:


> my close friend had a heart beat at 8 weeks and had her 12week scan yesterday... the baby had died... I haven't wanted to post about it because i feel it's not my place... But it's been a very emotional day.
> 
> She has one healthy 18 month old and no history of MC

omg thats so sad..... that makes me scared for mine :nope:


----------



## JCh

Betheney said:


> my close friend had a heart beat at 8 weeks and had her 12week scan yesterday... the baby had died... I haven't wanted to post about it because i feel it's not my place... But it's been a very emotional day.
> 
> She has one healthy 18 month old and no history of MC

So sorry to hear, that is horrible for you and your friend.


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo new to all of this... what is a read out?!
> 
> Sorry, it gives the fetal heartbeat on the screen (that way u know it's the baby and not ur own) Mine doesn't give the readout, which is quite disappointing so I'm left to find it blindly (which I know it's too early anyways but would have been GREAT to have)
> 
> Check a few youtube videos on how to use one - that will help you understand it a bit more :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I am gonna search today! I have the day off!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> then to top if all off they put a shot infront of me! And i was like "i had too much already, and im driving tonight" and then they all gave me the look like "well its confirmed now!"
> 
> im just like GEEZ LAY OFF!
> 
> jrow- Yea, thats the thing i get scared is if ppl think im not a real "women" cus i have troubles with pregnancy. I mean we shouldnt care about what ppl think, but i do.... only for the fact that i dont wanna let my hubby down or embarras him that he married someone that might have problems carrying full term.

HOLY SHIT! What a dumbass!


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> my close friend had a heart beat at 8 weeks and had her 12week scan yesterday... the baby had died... I haven't wanted to post about it because i feel it's not my place... But it's been a very emotional day.
> 
> She has one healthy 18 month old and no history of MC

horrible news :cry:


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for the love and sympathy girls :flower:

you know i always feel for the women on here who have a loss, i honestly do, i imagine losing my own and understand it's a difficult time. But now that it's happened to someone close to me it's just so much worse than i realised... I spent so many moments at uni today holding back tears, i'm just so heart broken. We were due 4 weeks apart and it was kind of our thing being pregnant together and we were really involved in the details of each others pregnancies and baby related things our toddlers were born the same day. I'm so heartbroken for what she's going through. But i'm just so sad the baby has died, i wont get to hold it or play with it or watch it with it's big brother. I miss the lil baby already :( i don't want to be pregnant without my IRL bump buddy...

It's just a sad day.


----------



## JCh

Betheney said:


> Thanks for the love and sympathy girls :flower:
> 
> you know i always feel for the women on here who have a loss, i honestly do, i imagine losing my own and understand it's a difficult time. But now that it's happened to someone close to me it's just so much worse than i realised... I spent so many moments at uni today holding back tears, i'm just so heart broken. We were due 4 weeks apart and it was kind of our thing being pregnant together and we were really involved in the details of each others pregnancies and baby related things our toddlers were born the same day. I'm so heartbroken for what she's going through. But i'm just so sad the baby has died, i wont get to hold it or play with it or watch it with it's big brother. I miss the lil baby already :( i don't want to be pregnant without my IRL bump buddy...
> 
> It's just a sad day.

I somewhat understand where you're coming from, it was hard for us to tell some of the close friends/ family since (a couple months ago my SIL lost hers at 16 wks and close friends lost theirs at just over 6 wks) Not to mention family friends who lost theirs at 10 wks..... (this was their first after YEARS of nothing) It's such a tregedy to the parents and close friends.
I'm so worried that I'm jinxed since there have been SO many around me..... :(
Nothing I say will make things better but I hope you know that each of us are thinking of you and sending good vibes, prayers, thoughts your direction.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> then to top if all off they put a shot infront of me! And i was like "i had too much already, and im driving tonight" and then they all gave me the look like "well its confirmed now!"
> 
> im just like GEEZ LAY OFF!
> 
> jrow- Yea, thats the thing i get scared is if ppl think im not a real "women" cus i have troubles with pregnancy. I mean we shouldnt care about what ppl think, but i do.... only for the fact that i dont wanna let my hubby down or embarras him that he married someone that might have problems carrying full term.


I'm sorry LittleJ! I can't believe how disrespectful they are being. 

You should never feel embarrassed about miscarrying or not being able to carry full term! It is not something that you can control and I'm sure your husband doesn't feel let down! Keep positive and try and ignore the idiots. When you and your husband feel it is time to announce it, then you will. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney said:


> my close friend had a heart beat at 8 weeks and had her 12week scan yesterday... the baby had died... I haven't wanted to post about it because i feel it's not my place... But it's been a very emotional day.
> 
> She has one healthy 18 month old and no history of MC

I'm so sorry! :cry: Maybe they can find out why it happened and she can try again. I have a friend who had a healthy little girl and they tried for their second and lost it shortly after finding out. Then she went on to try again and had a successful pregnancy. It cannot be easy to go through. I hope that she can get through this. And you as well. Try and stay positive and help her through it. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs: for both of you.


----------



## AJThomas

Some ppl just don't know their place. There's this one lady who always comes up to me at church and rubs my tummy and says "nothing yet? don't you think it's time to give your mother grandchildren? 3 years is a long time to be married."


----------



## Little J

wow! i cant beleive that lady said that or even DID that!

I guess some ppl just dont get it..... eventually they might when they are in our situations...


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> Some ppl just don't know their place. There's this one lady who always comes up to me at church and rubs my tummy and says "nothing yet? don't you think it's time to give your mother grandchildren? 3 years is a long time to be married."

you should rub HER belly and say "awwww when are you gonna lose your chub?" What a bitch!


----------



## AJThomas

ppl who have never had any problems getting pregnant or staying pregnant, just don't understand how even the most innocent comment cuts like a knife.


----------



## sassy_mom

Well today marks 8 weeks. :happydance: Yay for my little raspberry!!!!!!!

I am hoping over the next couple of weeks, the MS will start to ease off. I am ready for it to be over with. DH has been so great but I can tell it is starting to get to him too. I am ready for things to be back to normal!! 

I have baby blankets that I started for 2 girls due in just a few months and I haven't been able to finish them. It will be a race to get them finished before the showers. I'm also hoping this MS clears out by our anniversary next month. DH had plans but unless this goes away, we'll be spending the weekend doing nothing. :nope: I hope that isn't the case. 

I am ready to be out in our little blow up pool playing in the water with DD! We usually spend most of the summer down at the lake but I can't even leave the house now. It's kind of funny. I spent the last year or so losing 30 lbs. I got down into a bikini which I have never worn and I've only been able to wear it once! :haha: Hopefully after this passes, I can get back to swimming in it. Pregnant belly and all!!:haha:

Hoping all you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## mandmandp

So very sorry to hear the news Betheney! :hugs: for you both. It's hard to accept that there are no guarantees. I hope you don't make yourself sick with sadness and worry. Take care!


----------



## Little J

im only 4 weeks 3 days today... is it too early to start feeling queezy? the past 30 minutes iv felt sea sick or like i just got off a really turny carnival ride...

i dont have to puke but its that feeling that maybe u might but u can hold it down?


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies, a little update from me; I had a bit of spotting this morning, but after I laid down for a nice two hour nap, I'm feeling refreshed and the spot in stopped (I had been on my feet all morning and it was just a bit of pink/brown tinged CM)

I still haven't heard back from the doctor! I can't believe that they would make me wait so long to give such important results!

I'm trying to stay positive, and my digital finally said "pregnant" this morning, so maybe my levels are rising, slowly or I implanted late (fx)

I'll update when I know more.


----------



## Little J

totally coulda been a late implanter. That nurse shouldnt say anything unless they have HCG levels to go off of for comparison. 

Hope you get that call today!


----------



## mellywelly

If your digi now says pg and if it didn't before, surely your levels must be going up!


----------



## Little J

plus, digis arent as sensitive as FRER! so im a beleiver in is totally going up


----------



## garfie

Well ladies I've finally got some answers it has taken me most of the day!

My midwife is on holiday and she will be contacting me Monday (I will be 7w1d) to arrange booking me in and an early scan :happydance: 

However the Midwife I was talking too seemed more concerned that I need the early scan so we can put in place the nuchal scan (12w).

A least now I have been acknowledged this is where the fun begins :winkwink:

Sassy - I'm planning on wearing my bikini on holiday if it still fits (July 23) I didn't buy it a few months ago to sit in the cupboard :haha:

Little J - I often get that but so far no m/s, I just take each day as it comes, I find drinking peppermint tea helps.:flower:

Betheney - That must be so hard for your friend and you :hugs:

AJ - I agree totally with your comment hun, some of my friends (who are no longer good friends) said ah well never mind you can always have another one (a childless friend). Another one said ah well you have two boys already (a mum herself):dohh: People can be totally insensitive to others, but funny how they always expect you to be there when they are having their crises.:cry:

We have told immediate family and a friend but that's it until the 12w scan for us.

:hugs:

X


----------



## stuckinoki

So my levels are back.

13dpo: 8
14dpo: 11
16dpo: ??

I need some sticky dust and positive baby vibes bad ladies!


----------



## sassy_mom

stuckinoki said:


> So my levels are back.
> 
> 13dpo: 8
> 14dpo: 11
> 16dpo: ??
> 
> I need some sticky dust and positive baby vibes bad ladies!



:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
sending lots your way!


----------



## Little J

stuckinoki said:


> So my levels are back.
> 
> 13dpo: 8
> 14dpo: 11
> 16dpo: ??
> 
> I need some sticky dust and positive baby vibes bad ladies!

when will u get results from 16DPO? 

I hoping the numbers jump for u hun!


----------



## mamadonna

Sending you lots lots of sticky dust x


----------



## stuckinoki

It takes them a day to get results back [because they send their samples out] so I probably won't have an answer until Monday :/

It's all a waiting game now.

The best I can figure is if my numbers are rising, Monday will be a happy day, and if they're not I'll probably have started bleeding by then.


----------



## brieri1

8 weeks tomorrow... :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Yay! i cant wait til i hit that mark too! (i have a little while to wait yet...hope it goes by fast!)


----------



## jrowenj

i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!

im gunna be huge! i already have some "fluff" without being preggers so its only going to push that out more. plus im 5'1 so im a small person and when u gain 5 lbs it looks like u gained 30! im sure at 12 weeks ppl are gunna look at me and think im 6-7 months along! haha


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!
> 
> im gunna be huge! i already have some "fluff" without being preggers so its only going to push that out more. plus im 5'1 so im a small person and when u gain 5 lbs it looks like u gained 30! im sure at 12 weeks ppl are gunna look at me and think im 6-7 months along! hahaClick to expand...

hahahaha! Same here! I am 5'2 on a good day! hahahahaha!! And I have skinny arms and legs, but i do have a little "fluff" in my midsection, so its really poppin!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow I had a lot to catch up on! Hope everyone is well!

I've got my scan tomorrow, follow on from possible ectopic, I'll be 8 weeks and hoping for a strong heart beat! A little anxious.

Betheney - sorry about your friend x


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Wow I had a lot to catch up on! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I've got my scan tomorrow, follow on from possible ectopic, I'll be 8 weeks and hoping for a strong heart beat! A little anxious.
> 
> Betheney - sorry about your friend x


will be thinking of you tomorrow!!! Dont worry!


----------



## alannadee

jrowenj said:


> i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!

I cant wait to get my bump!!!
Got a little one, but think it could be a mix of wishful thinking and baby bloat! lol But even so its hard to hide and got a few funny looks at work! Was hoping to keep it quiet till september! We break up for summer hols in july so if i can keep it hiden till then it will be a big surprise when we go back in autumn term!


----------



## jrowenj

alannadee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!
> 
> I cant wait to get my bump!!!
> Got a little one, but think it could be a mix of wishful thinking and baby bloat! lol But even so its hard to hide and got a few funny looks at work! Was hoping to keep it quiet till september! We break up for summer hols in july so if i can keep it hiden till then it will be a big surprise when we go back in autumn term!Click to expand...

hide it til september?! OMG! You better buy some big sweaters! hahahaha!


----------



## alannadee

jrowenj said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!
> 
> I cant wait to get my bump!!!
> Got a little one, but think it could be a mix of wishful thinking and baby bloat! lol But even so its hard to hide and got a few funny looks at work! Was hoping to keep it quiet till september! We break up for summer hols in july so if i can keep it hiden till then it will be a big surprise when we go back in autumn term!Click to expand...
> 
> hide it til september?! OMG! You better buy some big sweaters! hahahaha!Click to expand...

Well only from work friends till then, some of my close friends and family know. But yep will be buying some big baggy clothes! lol


----------



## AllieIA

Waiting at the pharmacy for a prescription of zofran. Functioning has been a challenge and with my husband deploying Saturday I need to be able to come home from work and take care of our girls!!! It's been a rough few days.


----------



## MamaDee

jrowenj said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> i think im gonna be a big pregnant lady... i am already having a little bump!
> 
> I cant wait to get my bump!!!
> Got a little one, but think it could be a mix of wishful thinking and baby bloat! lol But even so its hard to hide and got a few funny looks at work! Was hoping to keep it quiet till september! We break up for summer hols in july so if i can keep it hiden till then it will be a big surprise when we go back in autumn term!Click to expand...
> 
> hide it til september?! OMG! You better buy some big sweaters! hahahaha!Click to expand...

Lol I kept my first pregnancy with DS a secret from work until I was 6 months along!! Not likely that I'll be able to hide it that long this time as my bloat alone makes me look about 6 months :haha:


----------



## mandmandp

Stuckinoki :dust:

5'2"ish here as well--trust me, very hard to hide the bump for long!

AllieIA--good for you. Whatever you gotta do to keep going!

Good luck Soniamillie. :)


----------



## stuckinoki

AllieIA said:


> Waiting at the pharmacy for a prescription of zofran. Functioning has been a challenge and with my husband deploying Saturday I need to be able to come home from work and take care of our girls!!! It's been a rough few days.

I'm so sorry. Part of me has always accepted that there is a good chance my husband won't be around when we finally get a good sticky baby. [He deploys on a 6 month rotation] I'm terrified of doing it alone, I can't even imagine doing it alone with other children in the house.

You're a brave woman. I hope the MS subsides for you so that you can have some relief and enjoy your last few nights with your hubby!


----------



## JCh

Okay, I just need to say it cuz I'm feeling really upset....
So I've been terrified of miscarrying and I've felt doomed.
Before we got pregnant we had my SIL, close friends, another more aquaintance and family friend miscarry (all within the last few months) another aquaintance was not far behind me, which made me excited to have someone I could have as a buddy.... I just found out she lost hers too.... I feel like it's happening so often and I'm scared since it's been SO many people.... 
I know it's out of my control but I just feel helpless with all this loss....

And I just needed to say it.... What a sad time..... :(


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> Okay, I just need to say it cuz I'm feeling really upset....
> So I've been terrified of miscarrying and I've felt doomed.
> Before we got pregnant we had my SIL, close friends, another more aquaintance and family friend miscarry (all within the last few months) another aquaintance was not far behind me, which made me excited to have someone I could have as a buddy.... I just found out she lost hers too.... I feel like it's happening so often and I'm scared since it's been SO many people....
> I know it's out of my control but I just feel helpless with all this loss....
> 
> And I just needed to say it.... What a sad time..... :(

:cry: :hugs: so sorry everyone around you is having losses... what sad, negative news.... don't feel doomed, hunny... I dont know what to say... just sending hugs


----------



## darkstar

Little J said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> It can sure seem like a long wait until the first scan.
> 
> you got that right!
> 
> I cant beleive the ladies in the UK have to wait until 12 weeks!!! I would just DIE! i am so impatient:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to wait that long :-( Not UK either.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, i wouldnt be able to last......
> 
> Where are you that u have to wait 12 weeks?!
> 
> Where i am in the US you go at 8 weeks, 10 or 12 weeks, then about 20 weeks, then 1X a month in the 3rd trimester and then the last month of the 3rd tri you have to go every weekClick to expand...

I'm in NZ. We have free maternity care here (and free health for kids up to age 6) but the government only allows for 2 scans during pregnancy and possibly a dating scan. I think its different if you're high risk but that's the standard.


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> Some ppl just don't know their place. There's this one lady who always comes up to me at church and rubs my tummy and says "nothing yet? don't you think it's time to give your mother grandchildren? 3 years is a long time to be married."

Is she older? Try rubbing her back and saying "still alive?" If your church has a cemetary try a litttle head nod in that direction


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Some ppl just don't know their place. There's this one lady who always comes up to me at church and rubs my tummy and says "nothing yet? don't you think it's time to give your mother grandchildren? 3 years is a long time to be married."
> 
> Is she older? Try rubbing her back and saying "still alive?" If your church has a cemetary try a litttle head nod in that directionClick to expand...

Omg this made me laugh so loud!


----------



## AJThomas

darkstar said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Some ppl just don't know their place. There's this one lady who always comes up to me at church and rubs my tummy and says "nothing yet? don't you think it's time to give your mother grandchildren? 3 years is a long time to be married."
> 
> Is she older? Try rubbing her back and saying "still alive?" If your church has a cemetary try a litttle head nod in that directionClick to expand...

:haha: She's not that old, in her 50s or so but she doesn't understand long term ttcing and wanting it so bad u can't even bear to see pregnant bellies and tiny babies anymore. She had 2 daughters pretty young, and then when she got married later on she didn't want anymore, even though her husband pleaded with her to have just one she said she was done. Ppl like that just dont get it.

I don't know how it becomes anybody's problem anyway! Cause nobody knows if we're trying or having problems, or even if you're not trying maybe it's because you're not ready to try yet? Some people like to get their life in order before they have babies so y is it ur duty to try and pressure me whatever the reason is?


----------



## JCh

AJThomas said:


> :haha: She's not that old, in her 50s or so but she doesn't understand long term ttcing and wanting it so bad u can't even bear to see pregnant bellies and tiny babies anymore. She had 2 daughters pretty young, and then when she got married later on she didn't want anymore, even though her husband pleaded with her to have just one she said she was done. Ppl like that just dont get it.
> 
> I don't know how it becomes anybody's problem anyway! Cause nobody knows if we're trying or having problems, or even if you're not trying maybe it's because you're not ready to try yet? Some people like to get their life in order before they have babies so y is it ur duty to try and pressure me whatever the reason is?

I know what u mean, I've been married 7 months and RIGHT away we were harassed on a regular... We weren't ready to start and if we had issues I can't even imagine! Surprisingly I haven't been asked exactly since finding out we are... BUT I had a near miss being asked if we planned to have kids.... 
Hopefully we can announce before we get swamped with more questions....
& we haven't even been married a year!


----------



## Lauren021406

Had my first doctors appointment today, and he is giving me another ultrasound at 9 weeks 5 days to make sure all is okay, and had me book my 12 week scan for june 25!!!!


----------



## Little J

ok ladies.... i did what i told myself NOT to do.... i was at the Dollar store and of course grabbed a cheapo pergnancy test they have there and heard they are pretty accurate just as FRER. I thought for SURE the test line would be as dark or darker than the control.... well it wasnt.... it was positive but not as dark as the control

so of course i freaked out so i cracked in and opened a FRER to pee on it to make sure everything was ok. instantly the positive line came up and its darker than the FRER control line. 

Y do i do this to myself?! Now im wondering why the hell the dollar tree one isnt as dark as the control? grrrr i tried reading reviews and only looked at the bad ones to try and boost my confidence again

I GOTTA STOP POAS! i guess i did it bc were going to the family cabin this weekend and i wanted to feel confident about my pregnancy


----------



## Little J

but it makes me feel good the FRER that ive been using got darker than it was even 2 days ago.... to be even darker than the control line (and i tested in the afternoon with 2 hours holding wee... and had some water)


----------



## BabyHappy1

First timer here! We are due with our first on jan 18th and couldn't be more excited!! Congrats to everyone here :happydance:


----------



## stuckinoki

:happydance: No More Spotting!!! :happydance:

And I'm pleased to announce; My boobs are finally KILLING ME! Woo Hoo! 

I keep having these shreds of hope that this bean will stick around. I hope he/she does.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Welcome!!

Ladies, I had my first scan today. Baby's heart beat was 164 and baby measured at 1.21 cm. My doctor was so great at answering questions and being so sweet. Still due Jan 1. 


I agree with others that no one should be forcing you to admit to a pregnancy. I had one coworker ask me. (she saw I could barely stay awake the last 2 weeks of our school classes). But she was sweet and private about asking. I like to drink the non-alcoholic drink called a "shirley temple" or "kiddy cocktail". It is sprite with grenadine. It can look like a mixed drink and it tastes great.


----------



## nickynora

Hi everyone :hi:

Not sure if I've introduced myself in this thread or not!:dohh:

At month I'm due 28th Jan. :happydance: but have a feeling this will change when I eventually get to go for a scan!

Been experiencing symptoms for about 3 weeks now (hence the feeling my dates are out/i got caught on the pill so who knows!!:wacko:)


----------



## La Mere

Little J - that is just awful! I'm so sorry that they are being such [email protected]$$es to you. Just blatent disrespect is disgusting.

Betheney- I am so very sorry to hear about your friend's mc. :hugs: I can't even begin to imagine what you both must be going through!


----------



## Betheney

Welcome newbies!!!

thank you everyone for your kind words about my friend, it's really touching.

To the people who have people being rude about pregnancy and making it obvious you're pregnant, THAT MAKES ME SO ANGRY!!! it's just so damn rude. If you're not ready to tell people you're pregnant then they should respect that. When i was pregnant with Eva I know a few people had suspected it but they just quietly waited until it was announced and then just said "I KNEW IT!!!" lol. I wouldn't be surprised if some of my uni friends straight out ask me, i'm very sick all the time. But i would just tell them that if was pregnant and i wanted them to know i would of told them. But uni holidays start today and so now i won't be seeing them past 14 weeks so looks like the chances of that are slim.

I also just want to add that the moment you get married you're harassed about having a baby and i kid you not the moment you pop out one child you're harassed for another :-/ it never stops.


----------



## Little J

Do u guys think I'm worrying myself about the dollar store test not being as dark as the frer? Just lookin for reassurance...


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> Do u guys think I'm worrying myself about the dollar store test not being as dark as the frer? Just lookin for reassurance...

screw the dollar tree test!!!!!! You are preggo! The frer is better than dollar store!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Do u guys think I'm worrying myself about the dollar store test not being as dark as the frer? Just lookin for reassurance...


You are going to be fine! I think continuing to POAS is going to make you worry more. I know it is hard but just try and stay positive. Have hope that this is your sticky baby and don't worry yourself by continuing to poas. :hugs::hugs:
:dust: Just hang in there! Take each day one day at a time. Don't stress because that is not good for :baby: HAPPY THOUGHTS HAPPY THOUGHTS!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

Little J said:


> Do u guys think I'm worrying myself about the dollar store test not being as dark as the frer? Just lookin for reassurance...

Dollar store test gave my Bfp at 9 dpo. However they were never as dark as the frer's. They didn't get darker than the control line until my hcg was in the 2000's.

Stop testing!! As a poas addict myself I know how it feels. I must have peed on 20 tests.


----------



## snowangel187

I agree dollar store test wasn't as dark as frer.


----------



## NellandZack

Hi Jan 2013 soon to be mommies! My name is Janelle! I am 4 weeks and 4 days today! I am due January 27th. I got my BFP at 3 weeks and 6 days. I took 3 test and got my blood test to confirm it on Tuesday. I'm having the typical symptoms cramps, sore BB, bloat and little spurts of nausea. I did catch a cold from my husband so thats no fun since I cant take anything. Hope everyone is doing well! Hope to meet some mommies to share my pregnancy with.


----------



## ARuppe716

jrowenj said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> i have my first doctor appointment tomorrow...cant wait!!
> 
> jrowenj-gorgeous scan! Where in NJ are you? I'm in central jersey!!
> 
> Omggggg!!!!!! Originally near hamilton but just moved to brick!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! I am over on the PA side of the state-I work in Princeton! Small world!! So exciting to have another Jersey mama here with me!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What a small world!!! I do a lot of work near Trenton which is right near the PA border! Tomorrow, I am going to Oxford Valley mall to meet up with my friend... I will wave to ya!!Click to expand...

AAHH!! My husband is originally from right near there-its where I got my wedding ring! I'll be sure to wave back :hi:


----------



## cdncouple09

Hi Ladies! Just found out today that I will be joining in the January 2013 babies club! EDD is January 21st and it will be our first! So excited to take this journey with everyone!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi Ladies-so we had our first appointment this morning! She adjusted my due date based on LMP instead of O so I got bumped up a few days to January 9th. I was little disappointed that I didn't get to hear a heartbeat or anything but I go back in 4 weeks on the 21st for our first ultrasound-I absolutely cannot wait!! I was relieved however that she said that my uterus feels right on for 7 weeks and did not seem larger to indicate more than one bean in there. I feel so relieved to have the first visit over even though we didn't do much. We have told our families and are starting to tell close friends. I think I have to tell my coworkers soon because I'm feeling miserable and I'm sure they are figuring it out. I think we'll wait until our ultrasound at 11 weeks before going public on facebook though. 

To celebrate our first appointment I went out shopping and bought a few maternity items-including pants. I am SO bloated, and my old work pants hurt. I even do the hairband on the button and its still bad. I caved and bought a few pairs of maternity pants and I don't think I've ever put on anything more comfortable in my life. I may wear these forever...!!


----------



## mandmandp

JCh said:


> Okay, I just need to say it cuz I'm feeling really upset....
> So I've been terrified of miscarrying and I've felt doomed.
> Before we got pregnant we had my SIL, close friends, another more aquaintance and family friend miscarry (all within the last few months) another aquaintance was not far behind me, which made me excited to have someone I could have as a buddy.... I just found out she lost hers too.... I feel like it's happening so often and I'm scared since it's been SO many people....
> I know it's out of my control but I just feel helpless with all this loss....
> 
> And I just needed to say it.... What a sad time..... :(

Sorry for all that's gone on around you, but each incident is completely separate and different from your pg. So keep positive. Sending :hugs: your way!



stuckinoki said:


> :happydance: No More Spotting!!! :happydance:
> 
> And I'm pleased to announce; My boobs are finally KILLING ME! Woo Hoo!
> 
> I keep having these shreds of hope that this bean will stick around. I hope he/she does.

Me too! Keep up hope! :dust:

:thumbup: Congrats to BabyHappy, BabyHopeful, NicknBaby2, NellandZack, and cdncouple! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

stuckinoki said:


> It takes them a day to get results back [because they send their samples out] so I probably won't have an answer until Monday :/
> 
> It's all a waiting game now.
> 
> The best I can figure is if my numbers are rising, Monday will be a happy day, and if they're not I'll probably have started bleeding by then.

Uh, hun your numbers have to be at 50 today, which would be great to get BFP digi! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

I would love to join!! Due January 18th with baby #3. Had a early scan Wednesday due to some pain to make sure baby was in the uterus and not my tube. Saw the gestational sac properly snuggled up in my uterus


----------



## summerhope

Welcome to all the new ladies that joined!

So sorry about the losses, it is a constant worry.

My spotting has mostly gone away, just barely tinted when I wipe. I had an U/S this morning and we saw a sac and maybe something that looked like a yolk. But because it is so early they said that is about what they expect. I have another U/S next Friday, so we will see how much the baby grows in a week and they also hope to see the heartbeat. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## mammaspath

i'm new! can I join?


----------



## mamadonna

Well another horrible nights sleep,i have the most annoying tickley cough,its actually making my stomach ache,i hope this passes soon I'm gonna be like a zombie !


----------



## Betheney

mammaspath said:


> i'm new! can I join?

i already added you. Congrats on your pregnancy especially after a TR


----------



## Betheney

i'm 8 weeks today :happydance: and time is flying by, been uploading a screen shot of my tickers every week into my journal. If you girls wanted to use any of them just go into my journal and right click copy image URL, i remember after my last pregnancy i was sad when i went back over my journal i couldn't see all my little ticker milestones so now i'll have them saved once a week forever. 

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/8wtickers.png


----------



## mamadonna

Ah what a good idea!


----------



## alannadee

well starting to feel pretty sick now, had to go to bed early last night cos i felt awful! But taking it as a sign all is well! :thumbup:
cramping on and off this week and def sore boobs, hubby is quite impressed with how big they've got, but its a look dont touch at the min! lol
def got some bloat today! look at least 5 months, baggy clothes today!
no real cravings yet and not gone off anything.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s! But, where's my January 26 EDD buddy?


----------



## tlustica

Ahh I've neglected reading for a bit and I sure had a lot of catching up to do!! All these scan pics are BEAUTIFUL!! Makes me soo excited for my own scans! My first is on Tuesday:)


----------



## Leinzlove

Very exciting! Yay for Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

fun website for those who have had scans to predict gender

https://www.babybpm.com/

predicted girl for me


----------



## Leinzlove

I will have to use that when I have a scan. Until then, I'm predicting myself a boy. I'm basing it on DD playing with my phone and putting a baby boy wiget on it. Also on the fact that I have MS, and have never had it before.

Chinese gender chart predicts me a girl. However, it predicted DD to be a boy. So, it may just work opposite for me.


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome to all the new people! 

Littlej, will you get your dh to hide those tests! Or at least just stick to one brand! You are going to drive yourself crazy with worry (been there got the t-shirt).


----------



## Indiapops

I started bleeding yesterday :( but have to wait until Monday as the said they dint scan over the weekend.. its going to drag.. I just hope my baby holds on tight x


----------



## Leinzlove

My thoughts and prayers are with you! I hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Indiapops said:


> I started bleeding yesterday :( but have to wait until Monday as the said they dint scan over the weekend.. its going to drag.. I just hope my baby holds on tight x

oh no. Was it just a little bit of spotting or was it red fresh blood? has it slowed down at all?


----------



## Indiapops

Started off brown spotting yesterday .. turned red last night with very small clots... it has stopped this morning but i have AF like cramps x


----------



## Betheney

oh my fingers are crossed it's nothing. I spotted brown for 3 weeks but at one point i had fresh red blood. It was only once and didn't turn into a light flow or anything. I just remember crying like every hour and being beside myself with sadness, so i know how terrified and sad you must feel right now but hold on!


----------



## Indiapops

Thank you.. It does give me a little hope.....I had been counting down to 8 weeks for my next milestone .. :( my OH thinks its may be a cycle bleed.. so for the minute Im going to stick with that.. unless its gets worse.. Enjoy your weekend ladies xx


----------



## jrowenj

Indiapops said:


> Thank you.. It does give me a little hope.....I had been counting down to 8 weeks for my next milestone .. :( my OH thinks its may be a cycle bleed.. so for the minute Im going to stick with that.. unless its gets worse.. Enjoy your weekend ladies xx

I'm sure its nothing. Try and relax and not worry too much this weekend. If you keep worryin, maybe u can go to the ER and get a scan? Sorry you have to wait... What torture. Try and keep busy! Xoxo


----------



## mellywelly

If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies
So had my scan this morning and all is well. 
I am measuring at exactly 8+0 which is the same as my lmp.

Babies heart rate is strong, very fast on screen but she couldn't give me a reading as the machine wasn't equipped to do that. The nurse has discharged me from EPU and I am to continue with normal scans.

Have uploaded a pic, I have turned it as was lying upside down apparently!


----------



## Betheney

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for happy scans :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to the new BFPs :D
fingers crossed for you Indiapops :hugs:
and Yay for scans cant wait for mine :D :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

I had my scan yesterday too! YAY! for great scans!


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?

no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. x


----------



## Kitten-B

Can I join? Our little bean is due on 22 January :)

Just can't believe it! We were still mulling over trying for number 2 and it's already happened!


----------



## stuckinoki

Woke up to bright red tinged stretchy CM this morning :sad2:


----------



## jrowenj

stuckinoki said:


> Woke up to bright red tinged stretchy CM this morning :sad2:

can you go to Dr or ER???? Hoping everything is OK!


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies
> So had my scan this morning and all is well.
> I am measuring at exactly 8+0 which is the same as my lmp.
> 
> Babies heart rate is strong, very fast on screen but she couldn't give me a reading as the machine wasn't equipped to do that. The nurse has discharged me from EPU and I am to continue with normal scans.
> 
> Have uploaded a pic, I have turned it as was lying upside down apparently!

that is a REALLY good scan for 8 weeks!!!! I think I see arm and leg buds, no????? I am so bad at recognizing what is what in the scans! hahaha!!!


----------



## Betheney

stuckinoki said:


> Woke up to bright red tinged stretchy CM this morning :sad2:

we just have to wait for your hcg results and keep our fingers crossed.

Does your doctor have any idea why you've had so many miscarriages in the past? Has anyone tried to look into it for you?


----------



## mellywelly

Indiapops said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...

I'm at EPU Monday too. 

If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.


----------



## mellywelly

stuckinoki said:


> Woke up to bright red tinged stretchy CM this morning :sad2:

Hope it passes and everything is OK. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Here is my 8 week scan!
 



Attached Files:







8 week scan 3.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 61


----------



## jrowenj

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Here is my 8 week scan!

awwwww congrats! What a cute lil gummy bear!


----------



## stuckinoki

It's over. I'm full on bleeding now.

Thanks for everything ladies.


----------



## Soniamillie01

stuckinoki - if it gets any worse go to A&E, hoping all is ok for you.

JrowenJ - I know, I think I do too. She did say at the beginning that she thought I was more like 7 weeks than 8 but then when computer generated the report it said bang on 8+0.
She did say turn it around as thought it was laying upside down given the heart beat location. She said couldn't tell me rate due to machine but it was fast and looked fast on the screen.


----------



## JCh

So sorry to hear, head to the doc/ ER.


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm at EPU Monday too.
> 
> If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.Click to expand...

I Will do thank you.. I hope all is well with you and your appointment is just a check up xx

Stuckinoki sorry to hear that xx :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyDust04

Betheney said:


> fun website for those who have had scans to predict gender
> 
> https://www.babybpm.com/
> 
> predicted girl for me

That's a cute site! It predicted a girl for me as well :)


Stuckinoki, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Stucki so sorry to hear that. I have seen you on many threads and pray that happiness will find you very soon!:hugs:

Congrats to the new bfp's and the happy scans!

Sorry to anyone else that is going through a rough time right now.


----------



## AJThomas

Stuckinoki my heart goes out to you, i am grieving for you hon.

Welcome to all the new mamas! Babydust to all!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

HEY BABYHOPEFUL2
im 8weeks and 4days pregnant...whats your due date???


BabyHopeful2 said:


> Here is my 8 week scan!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt140ef2.aspx


----------



## mellywelly

Stucki, im so very sorry. Hoping you can get some answers, and your sticky rainbow baby very soon.


----------



## mellywelly

Indiapops said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm at EPU Monday too.
> 
> If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.Click to expand...
> 
> I Will do thank you.. I hope all is well with you and your appointment is just a check up xx
> 
> Stuckinoki sorry to hear that xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I'm having what they thoughtfully call a viability scan. Basically after 2 mcs they are checking that I have a live baby.

Can't believe there are 3 of us in here from lincs, what a small world!


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm at EPU Monday too.
> 
> If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.Click to expand...
> 
> I Will do thank you.. I hope all is well with you and your appointment is just a check up xx
> 
> Stuckinoki sorry to hear that xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm having what they thoughtfully call a viability scan. Basically after 2 mcs they are checking that I have a live baby.
> 
> Can't believe there are 3 of us in here from lincs, what a small world!Click to expand...

Aw.. well fingers crossed you get some fab news, which Im sure you will ..xx

I hadn't taken any notice of the areas, which part of Lincolnshire are you from ?


----------



## chattyB

So sorry Stucki :(


----------



## PepsiChic

Im having AF type cramps, they are mild, but started about an hour ago and havent gotten worse but havent gone away. 

no idea whats going on :(


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry stucki:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Pepsi I'm having some mild cramps to,as long as they don't get really bad we'll be ok


----------



## snowangel187

As long as there's no bleeding and the pain doesn't get to bad, it's probably just normal stretching and growing.. :flower:


----------



## BabyDust04

PepsiChic said:


> Im having AF type cramps, they are mild, but started about an hour ago and havent gotten worse but havent gone away.
> 
> no idea whats going on :(

I had the same thing yesterday...I even ran to the bathroom a few times, just to take a look.

I think it is just everything making room in there!


----------



## PepsiChic

thanks ladies, guess im just worried, I have 1 angel already trying not to worry that i'll have a second. 

on a positive note though, my boobs are getting huge already! last pregnancy they didnt start growing till 20 weeks+ but even my husband has noticed! he reckons i might show early too because of it. we'll wait and see i guess!


----------



## mellywelly

Indiapops said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm at EPU Monday too.
> 
> If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.Click to expand...
> 
> I Will do thank you.. I hope all is well with you and your appointment is just a check up xx
> 
> Stuckinoki sorry to hear that xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm having what they thoughtfully call a viability scan. Basically after 2 mcs they are checking that I have a live baby.
> 
> Can't believe there are 3 of us in here from lincs, what a small world!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw.. well fingers crossed you get some fab news, which Im sure you will ..xx
> 
> I hadn't taken any notice of the areas, which part of Lincolnshire are you from ?Click to expand...

I'm from Boston, how about you?


----------



## Soniamillie01

My in-laws live in spalding neat Boston x


----------



## garfie

:hi: India Pops I'm from Fotherby (just outside Louth) :happydance:

Stuck - so sorry hun - hope you can get some answers of your doc :hugs:

:happydance::happydance: for the scans

The gender predictor you mentioned - I tried it with my old scans (of my boys) and both times it predicted correctly :haha:

Pepsi chic - I had a lot of cramping last night (I even had to lay down) but everything feels fine today I'm sure you will be fine :flower: I know it' s a worry :hugs:

:hi: all new :bfp:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mandmandp

So sorry to hear Stuckinoki. :cry::hugs:



PepsiChic said:


> Im having AF type cramps, they are mild, but started about an hour ago and havent gotten worse but havent gone away.
> 
> no idea whats going on :(

I've had pretty painful ones off and on for two weeks now--but I've concluded it must be just stretching. I still have all other (unpleasant) pg symptoms and my bloodwork has been been fine. First scan next Wed, so we'll see. Fingers crossed for all of us.

Congrats on all those amazing and inspiring scans!


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm at EPU Monday too.
> 
> If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.Click to expand...
> 
> I Will do thank you.. I hope all is well with you and your appointment is just a check up xx
> 
> Stuckinoki sorry to hear that xx :hugs:
> 
> I'm having what they thoughtfully call a viability scan. Basically after 2 mcs they are checking that I have a live baby.
> 
> Can't believe there are 3 of us in here from lincs, what a small world!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw.. well fingers crossed you get some fab news, which Im sure you will ..xx
> 
> I hadn't taken any notice of the areas, which part of Lincolnshire are you from ?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from Boston, how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im from Grimsby/Cleethorpes
> 
> 
> garfie: :wave: not to far from you xClick to expand...


----------



## alannadee

sorry to hear about all the ladies having bad times. My heart goes out to you all. :hugs:

hi to all the new BFPs!!! cant believe how many babies in january now!


----------



## mellywelly

Indiapops said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> If it gets worse go to a and e. At least they will check your hcg levels, even if they don't scan. Have you contacted epu?
> 
> no I rang my GP the receptionist said he contacted them, that's were my appointment is on Monday .. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm at EPU Monday too.
> 
> If it gets any worse, just go to A & E, that's what I did last time, they were lovely and I got the HCG results within an hour.Click to expand...
> 
> I Will do thank you.. I hope all is well with you and your appointment is just a check up xx
> 
> Stuckinoki sorry to hear that xx :hugs:
> 
> I'm having what they thoughtfully call a viability scan. Basically after 2 mcs they are checking that I have a live baby.
> 
> Can't believe there are 3 of us in here from lincs, what a small world!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw.. well fingers crossed you get some fab news, which Im sure you will ..xx
> 
> I hadn't taken any notice of the areas, which part of Lincolnshire are you from ?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from Boston, how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im from Grimsby/Cleethorpes
> 
> 
> garfie: :wave: not to far from you xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol you two could end up on the same labour ward!Click to expand...


----------



## MamaDee

For now I have good news. My hcg shot up to 12,019 from 7200 in 48 hrs. They said this was great. As last time in 48 hrs it only went from 6212 to 7200. 

Saw a sac at scan today that measured 5w6d so 2 days behind with yolk and fetal pole but no heartbeat. Originally before my blood results came back the dr wasn't too hopeful and thought next week may confirm blighted ovum. But when they called with the results they said the dr was really happy with the numbers and the nurse herself was shocked at the increase compared to the last set. 

So I am still here for now!! Go back for a scan next Friday again. Everything crossed. 

In the meantime all of the negative signs have disappeared no spotting bad aching at all :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

MamaOfOne - great news! X


----------



## mellywelly

Fantastic news! Fx you get that heartbeat at the next scan!


----------



## MamaDee

Soniamillie, you had a scan as well this morning right, I haven't read all the way back yet? Everything went good?

Thx so much mellywelly. I hope so!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, everything was great thanks. Nice strong heartbeat flicking on the screen, she couldn't tell me the rate as machine didn't do that as different department (?). She said I was measuring 7 not 8 weeks which would concur with their findings two weeks ago when would have been 5 not 6 weeks. She then generated report from computer and had me bang on 8+0 which is what I work me out to be. Have posted a pic. 

Have been discharged from EPU and to just continue with normal appointments and scans.
She did say that a heart beat at this point puts you at 80-90% more chance to sustain, but obviously still some risk. 

Very pleased and so pleased to hear your news x


----------



## MamaDee

That's amazing. I bet such a relief to see that little heartbeat!! So glad that you got your perfect news. It's also hopeful for me as I recall having very similar spiriting/bleeding as you with same causes.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Have everything crossed for you. At my 6 week scan I had just the sac, yolk and fetal pole, thing that's normal for that gestation x


----------



## mammaspath

oh stucki!!! ive been follwing your threads.......dear lord i am so sorry!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

nipsnnibbles said:


> HEY BABYHOPEFUL2
> im 8weeks and 4days pregnant...whats your due date???
> 
> 
> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my 8 week scan!Click to expand...

I'm due Jan 1! :happydance:


----------



## mandmandp

Great news MamaofOne! :happydance:

I'll be just as far along as you are now for my first scan next Wed. I've been wondering about rescheduling so there's a better chance of finding a heartbeat. But it will be so hard to wait another week if I do, sigh... :shrug:


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies
> So had my scan this morning and all is well.
> I am measuring at exactly 8+0 which is the same as my lmp.
> 
> Babies heart rate is strong, very fast on screen but she couldn't give me a reading as the machine wasn't equipped to do that. The nurse has discharged me from EPU and I am to continue with normal scans.
> 
> Have uploaded a pic, I have turned it as was lying upside down apparently!

So glad all went well for you!!!
xx


----------



## La Mere

Stuckinoki- I am so sorry hun. :hugs: :cry:

MamaOfOne- glad to hear your great news!!

Hope all is well with the rest of y'all!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yes, everything was great thanks. Nice strong heartbeat flicking on the screen, she couldn't tell me the rate as machine didn't do that as different department (?). She said I was measuring 7 not 8 weeks which would concur with their findings two weeks ago when would have been 5 not 6 weeks. She then generated report from computer and had me bang on 8+0 which is what I work me out to be. Have posted a pic.
> 
> Have been discharged from EPU and to just continue with normal appointments and scans.
> She did say that a heart beat at this point puts you at 80-90% more chance to sustain, but obviously still some risk.
> 
> Very pleased and so pleased to hear your news x

thats great news


----------



## Lilbit609

We all got a long way to go but I am so excited. I cant wait to start buying baby stuff. ;)


----------



## Mummy.R

Im curious to know if anyone can educate me a little bit on hcg levels. 
where should i be at this point in pregnancy. I havnt not had a scan but going in next week for one.. where should i expect them to be at?
and ht does it mean if they are low or high?


----------



## Betheney

Mummy.R said:


> Im curious to know if anyone can educate me a little bit on hcg levels.
> where should i be at this point in pregnancy. I havnt not had a scan but going in next week for one.. where should i expect them to be at?
> and ht does it mean if they are low or high?

you're not going to get a HCG reading at an ultrasound/scan you only get them from blood tests.

Here's a good website that explains it
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

but low or high doesn't mean anything. In fact one reading also means nothing at all, you need two readings a few days apart to read anything into the viability of the pregnancy. I had monstrous HCG levels and my dates were spot on even confirmed by a scan and it meant absolutely nothing. Low HCG levels also mean absolutely nothing. The range is huge!! the only thing that does mean something is if they are not doubling at the correct rate, early on they should double every 48 hours. That link above gives you all the doubling rates you should be experiencing.


----------



## fingersxxd

Found out in a fluke at the walkin clinic today (allergic reaction) that I'm getting a dating scan at 10 weeks! June 11th at 8 am!!! Whoo hoo! Didn't think I was gonna get one till after 12 weeks. It was awesome it was my dr working the clinic today. 

On a side note this teenage girl decided to hop the line four people and NO ONE said anything (except me of course) and the receptionist made her go to the back of the line (6 people back from her spot) it was awesome and I got a round of applause for saying something. The NERVE of some people!


----------



## mammaspath

fingersxxd said:


> Found out in a fluke at the walkin clinic today (allergic reaction) that I'm getting a dating scan at 10 weeks! June 11th at 8 am!!! Whoo hoo! Didn't think I was gonna get one till after 12 weeks. It was awesome it was my dr working the clinic today.
> 
> On a side note this teenage girl decided to hop the line four people and NO ONE said anything (except me of course) and the receptionist made her go to the back of the line (6 people back from her spot) it was awesome and I got a round of applause for saying something. The NERVE of some people!

NICE WORK! 
how exciting about the scan!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Hopefully we don't regret it :dohh:, but we have officially told people we r pregnant now. :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Hopefully we don't regret it :dohh:, but we have officially told people we r pregnant now. :happydance:

That's exciting!!! i kinda like my little secret. I don't think i'm going to announce it at all. Just let people figure it out on their own when my giant preg belly starts showing up on facebook.


----------



## Kaiecee

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Hopefully we don't regret it :dohh:, but we have officially told people we r pregnant now. :happydance:

me too i just couldnt wait the 3 months


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin everyone hope your all well today

i had to tell a couple of people at work as i have quite a physical job which requires a lot of heavy lifting,but not telling anyone else till i know things are ok


----------



## Betheney

i just asked people to lift them for me without an explanation, i could tell that they knew but they still politely just lifted the items for me until 12 weeks when i announced it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We have told some people. My work know because of my little hospital stay, well my office know. Haven't told our other offices who I work closely with or our board members. Our CEO knows and seems to already be panicking about me going on mat leave and keeps saying you will be back won't you?


----------



## Leinzlove

Very exciting! I can never wait to tell. I just want to stand on a mountain and scream it to the world. However, I'm waiting... Probably not to twelve weeks. But, until I atleast see a heartbeat, maybe longer. Right now no one knows but DH and I, and DD.


----------



## mellywelly

I cant wait to tell ds, hopefully can do it Monday! We will prob tell the in-laws and my brother, as we are going to see him the week after and I only see him a couple of times a year. Work know, but everyone else has to wait til 12 weeks, that's if ds can keep it secret....


----------



## Snow Owl

We've told all the families now and they've all been thrilled :) told our closest friends and so far all have been shocked but pleased for us :)

Got called on I by a girl in work yesterday due to my increased toilet trips and constant eating, lol. But she was pleased and promised to keep stum until 12 weeks :)


----------



## Betheney

i don't want the attention that comes with announcing a pregnancy this time around.

I know there's alot of women on my facebook that have been trying to get pregnant since i was pregnant with Eva, i couldn't stand making a status and having them feel like total shit.

All my relatives and family live interstate and we're going to visit them when i'm about 13-14weeks so i'll tell my brothers and sisters and parents then. I'll leave my parents to tell everyone else, i just don't want to. 

I told my parents when we were 7 weeks last time because that's the only time i could get interstate and 13weeks is the only time we can get in this time so 13 weeks it is.

I could never tell non-family non-close friends before 12 weeks. To have a miscarriage and then have to inform them about it would be just awful. That would be something that i would only want myself, my family and my girlfriends to know. A public miscarriage sounds like my worst nightmare.

I've told my close girlfriends as we're all very very close and they knew how much i wanted a baby but that's it. I don't even want to tell my uni friends i find saying the words "i'm pregnant" really awkward. I'll just grow a giant belly and let them figure it out themselves :) i've already been so sick at uni i'm sure they've figured it out already.

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## eviestar

I got my bfp on 17th may, I'm due on 25th Jan 2013 with my fourth baby x


----------



## EmyDra

Can't believe I'm in my 8th week :wacko:, this is going so quick and really doesn't seem like I'm pregnant.

We won't be telling FB till 20 weeks, when I will put up a scan pic and not say much! None of my friends are TTC and if they aren't then they are mostly older and have kids, don't think it'll upset anyone. A lot of my extended family that live a long way away would love to see my scan pic.

Most of my Mummy friends and close friends know, but no family yet which is weird!


----------



## snowangel187

We announced to family, friends, and Facebook at 3weeks4days. And by we, I mean dh. :dohh: it was the same with dd, he just spills it. I would've preferred waiting a little while before telling friends/Facebook. Heck we live 1800 miles from everyone we could have just shown up with a belly, better yet a baby!! :haha: now the fight over me wanting to stay team yellow. He wants to find out, I don't. He says just let me find out and u won't have to know. I'm like seriously u expect me to believe you can keep ur mouth shut!!??!! :rofl: I don't know. I mean I am the one going through carrying the baby and delivery.. I think I should be able to decide something!! Oh well, maybe baby won't cooperate. :haha: 

Anybody with plans this weekend? :flower:


----------



## els1022

I haven't told my family yet. I don't want them disappointed if something goes wrong. We all live within fifteen minutes of each other and see each other often but I've been so tired I haven't really made plans with anyone lately. However we are having a barbeque this weekend and I'm going to have to cover up these boobs and my little bump! :haha:

I work as a nurse in a labor and delivery unit and a few of my close colleagues know. It's going to be hard to keep it quiet there for a few more weeks with my sleepiness (12 hour night shifts are the worst!) nausea and constant urination. Congrats to all those who have spread the good news. I can't wait to do the same!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey snowangel, i know what you mean but its reversed, i want to know the gender but my fiance doesnt....he said itll be a good suprise, i wanna know so i know what to buy!!
i didnt want to tell the family till i was at least 12weeks(bc of a m/c last yr) but he blabbed his mouth! good luck!!


snowangel187 said:


> We announced to family, friends, and Facebook at 3weeks4days. And by we, I mean dh. :dohh: it was the same with dd, he just spills it. I would've preferred waiting a little while before telling friends/Facebook. Heck we live 1800 miles from everyone we could have just shown up with a belly, better yet a baby!! :haha: now the fight over me wanting to stay team yellow. He wants to find out, I don't. He says just let me find out and u won't have to know. I'm like seriously u expect me to believe you can keep ur mouth shut!!??!! :rofl: I don't know. I mean I am the one going through carrying the baby and delivery.. I think I should be able to decide something!! Oh well, maybe baby won't cooperate. :haha:
> 
> Anybody with plans this weekend? :flower:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Im waiting till im 12-13 weeks also, just to be safe!! i had a m/c last year and this yr i just am not telling everyone ...but y should you have to feel bad about announcing your blessing bc other ppl will feel like shit?? if there truly your friends theylll still congratulate you!!! :flower:


Betheney said:


> i don't want the attention that comes with announcing a pregnancy this time around.
> 
> I know there's alot of women on my facebook that have been trying to get pregnant since i was pregnant with Eva, i couldn't stand making a status and having them feel like total shit.
> 
> All my relatives and family live interstate and we're going to visit them when i'm about 13-14weeks so i'll tell my brothers and sisters and parents then. I'll leave my parents to tell everyone else, i just don't want to.
> 
> I told my parents when we were 7 weeks last time because that's the only time i could get interstate and 13weeks is the only time we can get in this time so 13 weeks it is.
> 
> I could never tell non-family non-close friends before 12 weeks. To have a miscarriage and then have to inform them about it would be just awful. That would be something that i would only want myself, my family and my girlfriends to know. A public miscarriage sounds like my worst nightmare.
> 
> I've told my close girlfriends as we're all very very close and they knew how much i wanted a baby but that's it. I don't even want to tell my uni friends i find saying the words "i'm pregnant" really awkward. I'll just grow a giant belly and let them figure it out themselves :) i've already been so sick at uni i'm sure they've figured it out already.
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## snowangel187

nipsnnibbles said:


> hey snowangel, i know what you mean but its reversed, i want to know the gender but my fiance doesnt....he said itll be a good suprise, i wanna know so i know what to buy!!
> i didnt want to tell the family till i was at least 12weeks(bc of a m/c last yr) but he blabbed his mouth! good luck!!
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> We announced to family, friends, and Facebook at 3weeks4days. And by we, I mean dh. :dohh: it was the same with dd, he just spills it. I would've preferred waiting a little while before telling friends/Facebook. Heck we live 1800 miles from everyone we could have just shown up with a belly, better yet a baby!! :haha: now the fight over me wanting to stay team yellow. He wants to find out, I don't. He says just let me find out and u won't have to know. I'm like seriously u expect me to believe you can keep ur mouth shut!!??!! :rofl: I don't know. I mean I am the one going through carrying the baby and delivery.. I think I should be able to decide something!! Oh well, maybe baby won't cooperate. :haha:
> 
> Anybody with plans this weekend? :flower:Click to expand...


I have seen mothers who have found out and not told the fathers. I think its easier that way, just keep all the things you buy under wraps. Decorate the nursery neutral then keep whatever u buy in there. He stays out. Could u keep it a secret so he could be surprised?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've this weather in the uk continues I might just melt!
I normally love it and spend every minute in it but currently lying on the floor, a best one and the fan on. Anyone else struggling?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If I had lots of friends who were struggling to ttc I wouldn't do the big announcement, because for the last year I have been the one reading the announcements and feeling like shit, especially after my two losses last year. Some friends were more sensitive than others (since my first mc every single one of my 6 friends from post natal group and two girls at work have become pregnant) and the ones who were more sensitive certainly made it easier for me. 
All the girls at work know as I am a beauty therapist so have to avoid doing certain treatments and using essential oils etc, most of our close friends know and my parents. I'm looking forward to telling my sisters. After I got to 9 weeks last time I got a bit confident and told my sisters and my uncle and aunt and then miscarried a week later. So I think I'd like to wait a bit longer this time. 
I may announce on Facebook after 12 weeks or I may wait until 20, but it will be an announcement that refers to the fact that a successful pregnancy has been 2 losses and a long time in the making. That's assuming this one goes the distance. My crucial week is coming up.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

as this is our first child for both of us i am going to keep it a suprise FOR HIM everything ibuy gender wise will be hidden at my moms, and ill do the nursery yellow and pastel green, neautral colors like you said, its only fair!!


snowangel187 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> hey snowangel, i know what you mean but its reversed, i want to know the gender but my fiance doesnt....he said itll be a good suprise, i wanna know so i know what to buy!!
> i didnt want to tell the family till i was at least 12weeks(bc of a m/c last yr) but he blabbed his mouth! good luck!!
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> We announced to family, friends, and Facebook at 3weeks4days. And by we, I mean dh. :dohh: it was the same with dd, he just spills it. I would've preferred waiting a little while before telling friends/Facebook. Heck we live 1800 miles from everyone we could have just shown up with a belly, better yet a baby!! :haha: now the fight over me wanting to stay team yellow. He wants to find out, I don't. He says just let me find out and u won't have to know. I'm like seriously u expect me to believe you can keep ur mouth shut!!??!! :rofl: I don't know. I mean I am the one going through carrying the baby and delivery.. I think I should be able to decide something!! Oh well, maybe baby won't cooperate. :haha:
> 
> Anybody with plans this weekend? :flower:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen mothers who have found out and not told the fathers. I think its easier that way, just keep all the things you buy under wraps. Decorate the nursery neutral then keep whatever u buy in there. He stays out. Could u keep it a secret so he could be surprised?Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sonia I'm struggling with the weather too! The heat is making me feel dizzy and breathless!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yep that's just like me! I'm eating ice by the cup load and so irritable :(
We have my hubbies partners here tonight and I just want to veg and do nothing


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm going to some frigging Grease singalong night dressed as Pink Ladies with friends and I don't want to go at all. They will all be drinking and I will feel so boring! I wish I'd never say I'd go I want to stay at home and watch the Euroviosion!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i have been eatting ice pops like crazy!! how hot is it where you live ladies?


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's about 80 degrees here in the south of England. 
I'm not moaning too much as it has rained so much and I normally love the heat but not today. I guess the average for us at this time of the year is 50-60 degrees although I'm no weather buff


----------



## Lauren021406

How are you ladies feeling? I feel like my symptoms come and go except for the sore boobs..I cant help but worry when I dont have symptoms.


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> I've this weather in the uk continues I might just melt!
> I normally love it and spend every minute in it but currently lying on the floor, a best one and the fan on. Anyone else struggling?

I am in Scotland and it's lovely here too. The heat isn't bothering me, but not being able to get out and about to enjoy it is what is annoying me. I really want to get in the garden and do stuff, but I do something for 10 minutes and I feel sick and tired. My husband's best friend is coming to stay tonight and so much needs doing in the house and I just don't have the energy. I just want to sit in the garden and do nothing.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh I know that feeling, I do something for 5 mins and then have to have a rest.


----------



## PepsiChic

Ive told my family and my work but are keeping it hushed publicly until 12 weeks when my in-laws will be told. 

My family were told because they know we have been TTC for the last 7 months so every month they would ask "pregnant yet?!" was so glad to finally say YES!

i'll be 11 weeks at my scan and then we are viiting in-laws when i'll be 12 weeks so will take the scan copies with us. 

cramps have stopped today but im so tired!


----------



## brieri1

My husband didn't want to tell anyone, he just wanted to show up in August with me 20-ish weeks along and be like, "oh, yeah, we're expecting." But then we decided to tell our parents and somehow, that was like breaking the flood gates open for him. Suddenly, he was telling everybody. His friends stopped by for a few minutes to give our roommate something and he was like, "Hey! I'm going to be a daddy!" Can you believe this guy? That was when I was just over 4 weeks along. Now that I'm over 8 weeks, I kind of wish we had waited. I keep reading about these mmc's, and I just kind of wish we had waited until I had at least gone to the doctor's, which I don't go until June 5th.


----------



## mammaspath

It's killing me to keep secrets.......im horrible at it.....so i told my mom and sisters just so incase something bad happens again i'll have support.......

however my first sonogram is next week june 1st........and if we see a heartbeat.....im totally telling everyone! i feel so much better this pregnancy!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> It's killing me to keep secrets.......im horrible at it.....so i told my mom and sisters just so incase something bad happens again i'll have support.......
> 
> however my first sonogram is next week june 1st........and if we see a heartbeat.....im totally telling everyone! i feel so much better this pregnancy!

:hi: hi! I know you! hehehehe

I am about to spill the damn beans too... i can't take this anymore


----------



## mammaspath

oh jaime..........you know im your biggest cheerleader.........tell everyone!!! just do it!


----------



## Godpromised25

Went in for my early scan at 6 weeks 6 days, but doc says I am measuring 6 weeks 5 days, which is perfect!! I saw my lil bean as well as got to hear the heart beat! Dr. said that anything over 120 is good at this stage and my baby was at 126! I even saw the heart fluttering


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Godpromised25 said:


> Went in for my early scan at 6 weeks 6 days, but doc says I am measuring 6 weeks 5 days, which is perfect!! I saw my lil bean as well as got to hear the heart beat! Dr. said that anything over 120 is good at this stage and my baby was at 126! I even saw the heart fluttering

Seeing the heart beat was my favorite part! ;)


----------



## PepsiChic

BLAH! June 20th seems so far away! I hope June goes SUPER quick so everyone waiting for a scan like me doesnt loose their mind waiting! 

i felt great yesterday aside from the cramps (which have gone!) but today im exhausted and my headache is back. i got woken up a few times by some weird dreams abotu my ex stalking me.....i havent thought about him for eyars. so its freaked me out.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Wow--120 BFPs! Congrats to all the newbies!:flower:


----------



## Tezzy

I've been symptom free today :0/ except for being tired... Thinking about booking an early private scan for around 7 weeks before I go on holiday to put my mind at ease!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm also considering an early scan. I really can't wait for reassurance. I'm trying to be positive but PAL is so hard. I experienced a MMC and I'm very afraid of it happening again.


----------



## snowangel187

I seriously have zero energy. *yawn*


----------



## Leinzlove

Me to SnowAngel! Me too! It's going to be a long first tri. :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

snowangel187 said:


> I seriously have zero energy. *yawn*

JUST got up from a nap!


----------



## mandmandp

Had a two-hour nap today. I don't know how I will make it through tomorrow. We have a four-hour drive and activities planned with another family that will last all day. Plans were made ages ago, so can't get out of it without seeming suspicious. 

I am not in a hurry to tell anyone, especially work. Even though it's all ladies, it's rare that anyone's pg, so there will be a lot of attention. I really like to be a pregnant wallflower, which of course is a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## Mummy.R

Just reading about you all being tired makes me want to curl up and fall asleep.. 2y/o keeps me awake and alive! which is nice because the weather is BEAUTIFUL here and we've had not so nice weather the past week.. so even though im tired as heck, im enjoying it as im out and about with my 'Big' Girl!


----------



## Betheney

i'm probably going to go for a nap soon, but i napped even before i was pregnant so nothing new from me.


----------



## AJThomas

we've already told all relevant ppl except my parents, i'll be telling them soon. I keep putting it off cause my mom is a worrier and she is going to worry about every possible thing that can go wrong, not the kind of drama i want to deal with right now but i guess i need to get it over with at some point. My 2 best friends know, my sister and my 2 brothers, DH told his parents and his best friend. Everybody else will have to figure it out on their own, don't even know if i'll go public on fb, they may just have to figure it out too.


----------



## alannadee

10days to my scan!!! please go quickly! part of me is really excited, i cant wait to see my baby. But the other part is terrified that i will get there and its all gone wrong again. i couldnt wait till july for my 12 week scan, need to know as soon as poss. So hopefully will be able to see the heartbeat when i go a week on wed.


----------



## Betheney

If anyone wanted to gather all the scan dates and put them in a list for me i'd put them on post 1, but with 185 pages i doubt anyone could be bothered.


----------



## mamadonna

I'm the same just wanna nap all the time,i have zero energy at the moment.I'm getting a cold too,I've had a horrendous tickley cough for a wk now which is really getting on my nerves and I'm dizzy all the time,but I'm not gonna complain been wanting this for so long


----------



## mummy to be

brrrrr i am sooooo bloody cold! 6 degrees last night and 5 tonight!!! EEEPPPP i hate being cold!!!!!!!! How is everyone else this lovely Sunday night?


----------



## maverick

Hey you can add me, I've only just discovered this thread I'm due 6th January!


----------



## NellandZack

Wow it's cold? It's been 75 and sunny here, but it will be hot and humid soon which makes great for a pregnancy a lol! Yesterday I was so nauseous I had to run for the toilet for te first time. I didn't get sick though. I had some saltines and it helped a little. Iv been having a lot of lower pressure I think growin pain and cramps. A lot of back pain! Whoa it hurts! Im a really small person so I assume I feel more of this pain and will show early. Also urinating a lot! I have my first appointment Wednesday just for blood work. I am 5 weeks today!!! Yay! How is everyone else?!


----------



## snowangel187

mummy to be said:


> brrrrr i am sooooo bloody cold! 6 degrees last night and 5 tonight!!! EEEPPPP i hate being cold!!!!!!!! How is everyone else this lovely Sunday night?

Wow that's cold!! It was 80* when I went to bed. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yep that's just like me! I'm eating ice by the cup load and so irritable :(
> We have my hubbies partners here tonight and I just want to veg and do nothing

I've been eating ice pops like crazy. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

nipsnnibbles said:


> i have been eatting ice pops like crazy!! how hot is it where you live ladies?

Me too. :rofl: its mid to high 80's here. :flower:


----------



## els1022

mummy to be said:


> brrrrr i am sooooo bloody cold! 6 degrees last night and 5 tonight!!! EEEPPPP i hate being cold!!!!!!!! How is everyone else this lovely Sunday night?

Cold sounds so nice right now! Going to be 90 degrees and very humid today for me!!


----------



## Lauren021406

its in the upper 80s here and very humid!! This heat is killer I dont know how I am going to survive the summer when I actually have a bump!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Has anyone else suddenly become really clumsy? I can't walk past something without hitting myself on it!!


----------



## Betheney

It got to a top of 13 degrees Celsius = 55.4 degrees Fahrenheit today which is a bit chilly for my liking although not as cold as what i know some endure. I'm also eating tonnes of ice pops despite the cold weather. lol


----------



## Betheney

mummy to be said:


> brrrrr i am sooooo bloody cold! 6 degrees last night and 5 tonight!!! EEEPPPP i hate being cold!!!!!!!! How is everyone else this lovely Sunday night?

that sounds very cold for Brissy!


----------



## mellywelly

Got my scan tomorrow, I don't think I was this nervous the day before my wedding!

I was chatting with DS yesterday and asked him if he would help us choose a name if we had a brother or sister for him. He thought about it for a while and then announced we would be calling a boy Ben (he thinks will automatically make the baby Ben10) and a girl will be called Pinky! Hmmm, not sure where that came from? think we might have to re-think letting him help!


----------



## Betheney

is Pinky and the brain still a TV show :wacko:

When i was pregnant with Eva i asked my 3 year old sister what i should name the baby and exclaimed BAMBI!!! so Eva was bambi right up until she was born. Then unfortunately she had to have a real name. lol


----------



## mammaspath

Betheney said:


> If anyone wanted to gather all the scan dates and put them in a list for me i'd put them on post 1, but with 185 pages i doubt anyone could be bothered.

My scan is June 1st at 10:40 mst............im so nervous....


----------



## MamaDee

Mrs Miggins said:


> Has anyone else suddenly become really clumsy? I can't walk past something without hitting myself on it!!

Me too! My goodness I have been doing the most embarrassing things. I Keep bumping my head everywhere. At DS's preschool it was 2 days in a row. I completely missed the door entry way and bumped my head on the side of the frame. I tried to play it cool but the teacher called me out on it and was like OUCH really loudly :haha: I did the same on the door of a coworkers office on Friday!

With my first I was super clumsy and knocked over some sort of small display and my aunt joked "you must be pregnant" took a test the next day and sure enough I was! :blush:


Mamaspath: I also have a scan June 1st at 9 am. I am SO nervous as well as previous scan showed 2 things within the gestational sac but no heartbeat. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Betheney

after giving birth to Eva i tripped a stumbled about a hundred times in the first few days after giving birth, i was so used to a giant belly my centre of gravity was completely off. lol


----------



## Little J

so sorry for all that are having a hard time right now :hugs:

Congrats to all the great scans!!! SO excited for mine june 13th!

My my follow up results back from progesterone. My initial results were an 8, now they are a 12 after being on the 200mg promtetirum orally 1x a day! I asked the Dr. if it was ok to take 2x a day now just as a saftey blanket bc im still in the lower part of the bracket (ranges usually 8-47 in the first tri) she said she thought my levels were good now but if it makes me feel better i can take 2x a day. So i am! 


Today hubby has a baseball game and its suppost to be 93 degrees out! and humid of course.... in the midwest its always humid, ICK! i better stay hydrated or else ill get sick!


----------



## Little J

iv been getting twinges on my left and right sides here and there then they go away. 

im starting to get a slight lower back ache but i hope its nothing to worry about...

I went and saw the move with hubby last night "what to expect when your expecting" it was cute.... but it had a part of one of the ladies having a MC and it def. hit home with me and i started tearing up/crying a bit. Its just so sad that anyone has to go thru that

i hope we all dont go thru that so we can see our little ones in our arms!


----------



## MamaDee

Little J said:


> so sorry for all that are having a hard time right now :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all the great scans!!! SO excited for mine june 13th!
> 
> My my follow up results back from progesterone. My initial results were an 8, now they are a 12 after being on the 200mg promtetirum orally 1x a day! I asked the Dr. if it was ok to take 2x a day now just as a saftey blanket bc im still in the lower part of the bracket (ranges usually 8-47 in the first tri) she said she thought my levels were good now but if it makes me feel better i can take 2x a day. So i am!
> 
> 
> Today hubby has a baseball game and its suppost to be 93 degrees out! and humid of course.... in the midwest its always humid, ICK! i better stay hydrated or else ill get sick!

I am heading in a few weeks to visit a gf in Kansas so right in the Midwest. I'm not looking forward to the humidity. I much prefer dry heat. 

I have a question for you regarding progesterone. I am completely oblivious to the levels and what they mean. A dr at the walk in clinic checked mine at 20 dpo and it came back at 80. He never said anything about it. But now that I see you say 8-47 is the range now I'm wondering again. I'm sorry if this is a stupid question as I know you are worried about yours being low. But do you know if there is any reason to be concerned over a high number ?


----------



## Little J

MamaOfOne said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so sorry for all that are having a hard time right now :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all the great scans!!! SO excited for mine june 13th!
> 
> My my follow up results back from progesterone. My initial results were an 8, now they are a 12 after being on the 200mg promtetirum orally 1x a day! I asked the Dr. if it was ok to take 2x a day now just as a saftey blanket bc im still in the lower part of the bracket (ranges usually 8-47 in the first tri) she said she thought my levels were good now but if it makes me feel better i can take 2x a day. So i am!
> 
> 
> Today hubby has a baseball game and its suppost to be 93 degrees out! and humid of course.... in the midwest its always humid, ICK! i better stay hydrated or else ill get sick!
> 
> I am heading in a few weeks to visit a gf in Kansas so right in the Midwest. I'm not looking forward to the humidity. I much prefer dry heat.
> 
> I have a question for you regarding progesterone. I am completely oblivious to the levels and what they mean. A dr at the walk in clinic checked mine at 20 dpo and it came back at 80. He never said anything about it. But now that I see you say 8-47 is the range now I'm wondering again. I'm sorry if this is a stupid question as I know you are worried about yours being low. But do you know if there is any reason to be concerned over a high number ?Click to expand...

In the US i think the number system is different from that of other places. I know some ladies in the UK had said usually US results are half of what other places usually make as results. Im not sure if the unites of measurment is differnt which causes this.... but if thats the case, if yours is 80 then id assume yours would be about 40 here in the US. THis is just what i was learning from reading other ladies posts. I dont think having high progesterone affects much as it does if its too low

But if ur curiuos call your Dr. and ask what their average rangers are in canada. Plus if the Dr. didnt say anything then im sure your levels are just perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

i dont think you can have TOO much progesterone... i mean.... i dont think ppl make too much naturally on their own.

I dont think you can over dose on progesterone haha so thats y my Dr. said it was ok for me to take more to make myself feel at ease. But mine will only rise a little bit anwyays which wont get my levels above the "normal" anyways


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies I need opinions please. I called the on call dr bc I was having some pain on my right side a little cramping. He said he looked at my last sonogram and everything looked great and my right ovary was clear, but there was a cyst on my left ovary. I didnt say anything because I was glad that he was not concerned with the cramps, but my regular never said anything about a cyst. Should I be concerned?


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks LittleJ, that would completely make sense if Canada's measurement system was different. Then my numbers would seem right within range. :)

Lauren: I also experience moderate ovary area pain/twinges. Mostly on the right but occasionally on the left. I have had scans and no issue there. 
The cyst he mentioned is most likely the cyst that forms after the egg is released, it sticks around a while to help sustain the pregnancy and will eventually disintegrate. 
I have experience the ovary pain, cramps and even spotting which has since vanished. As long as your not in excruciating pain and don't have lots of bleeding I thinn you will be just fine! :hugs: will you have another scan soon to help put your mind at ease a little?


----------



## AJThomas

I think sometimes the cyst doesn't disintegrate, it stays around but I don't think that's much of an issue either. If your doctor isn't concerned about it I don't think you should be either.


----------



## blackmassi

I have a proposed due date of jan 9th but that might change as soon as i get us conformation.


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> is Pinky and the brain still a TV show :wacko:
> 
> When i was pregnant with Eva i asked my 3 year old sister what i should name the baby and exclaimed BAMBI!!! so Eva was bambi right up until she was born. Then unfortunately she had to have a real name. lol

Never heard of pinky and the brain? I think it's what Robbie rotten called Stephanie on lazy town, but he's not watched that for about a year.

We called ds bambi until we decided on Lucas.


----------



## darkstar

At least you ladies experiencing summer now will have some cooler temperatures when you're heavily pregnant  I'm in New Zealand and it's getting chilly now but those of us in this part of the world will be heavily pregnant in the heat of summer. I was overdue with my son in Australia some years back in summer and I remember crying with frustration when my EDD passed lol. The day I was induced it was around 42 degrees celcius, about 107 farenheit. My visitors were coming in dripping with sweat and didn't want to leave the air conditioned hospital. I swore I would never time it to have a baby at that time of year again. Whoops.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've really struggled this weekend. I normally love the heat and sunshine but have not coped well at all. Very tired, light headed and dizzy. We've had hubby's parents here and I feel so bad as we went out last night with my parents and I sat there unable to eat. And then today I've spent most of the day in bed. I'm now on the sofa, fan on full and an icelolly in my hand! 

Quick q - do any of you ladies now if electric cigarettes are safe around pregnant women? A friend of mine asked, who popped in earlier. She wouldn't around me anyway but I was wondering. The pack says no passive smoking ?


----------



## xBlueberryx

hey guys! 
just a wee message to say congratulations to everyone and hope you all have a H&H 9months. i think my due date is the 10th January will be able to know more hopefully tomoro after my scan :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Betheney said:


> my close friend had a heart beat at 8 weeks and had her 12week scan yesterday... the baby had died... I haven't wanted to post about it because i feel it's not my place... But it's been a very emotional day.
> 
> She has one healthy 18 month old and no history of MC

Oh massive hugs to you and your friend that is what happened to me last time with my missed miscarraige saw heartbeat at 7 weeks then symptoms stopped but no bleeding or anything then went for my routine 12 week scan and Baby had died x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blueberry - congratulations and hope the scan goes well. X


----------



## garfie

Melly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow :flower: how exciting I can't wait for mine not got a clue when it will be though :cry:

Asked my hubby about Pinky and the Brain and he started to sing the theme tune - I'd never heard of it, used to watch Lazy Town though :haha: there's a good you tube video about Pinky and the Brain.:winkwink:

Good luck to all the other ladies with scans coming up.:flower:

Hope you are all surviving the heat (we are not used to it in the UK :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks garfie. 

This weather is freaky, how can we have 3 weeks of terential rain and then be scorching? Im not complaining though, at least I can wear my maternity shorts as none of my jeans fit anymore. I think I might grow to the size of a baby elephant!


----------



## Betheney

darkstar said:


> At least you ladies experiencing summer now will have some cooler temperatures when you're heavily pregnant  I'm in New Zealand and it's getting chilly now but those of us in this part of the world will be heavily pregnant in the heat of summer. I was overdue with my son in Australia some years back in summer and I remember crying with frustration when my EDD passed lol. The day I was induced it was around 42 degrees celcius, about 107 farenheit. My visitors were coming in dripping with sweat and didn't want to leave the air conditioned hospital. I swore I would never time it to have a baby at that time of year again. Whoops.

i'm hoping it's not going to be that hot in early January, from memory the heat waves and horrid heat are more late January to February. Fingers crossed because i hate all heat and hot weather, i can't cope with anything above like 28 and we it goes into the 40's i'll be cracking the shits!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Melly for scan! :) Can't wait to hear how well baby is growing! :)

Betheney: It's getting to be the hot time here! Summer starts June 21 or so. What is Austrailia day celebrating, hun? 

AFM: 136 pregnant ladies due in January! :) Where's my EDD buddy though?


----------



## ssjad

Ugh - I hate breastfeeding in summer more than anything... a hot body pressed up against mine.

This morning I've been invited to morning tea as a bribe from another department. They have chocolate slice and cheesecake for me. It's supposed to start now, but I've had my head in the loo this morning... how horrendous! Should I just be rude and not go, or go and potentially make myself feel even worse?


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> At least you ladies experiencing summer now will have some cooler temperatures when you're heavily pregnant  I'm in New Zealand and it's getting chilly now but those of us in this part of the world will be heavily pregnant in the heat of summer. I was overdue with my son in Australia some years back in summer and I remember crying with frustration when my EDD passed lol. The day I was induced it was around 42 degrees celcius, about 107 farenheit. My visitors were coming in dripping with sweat and didn't want to leave the air conditioned hospital. I swore I would never time it to have a baby at that time of year again. Whoops.
> 
> i'm hoping it's not going to be that hot in early January, from memory the heat waves and horrid heat are more late January to February. Fingers crossed because i hate all heat and hot weather, i can't cope with anything above like 28 and we it goes into the 40's i'll be cracking the shits!!Click to expand...

LOL yeah that's exactly what I was doing. It was early Feb he was born. I cried in my ob's office... please don't let me go on any longer I can't take it... until he agreed to induce.


----------



## calista20

darkstar said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> At least you ladies experiencing summer now will have some cooler temperatures when you're heavily pregnant  I'm in New Zealand and it's getting chilly now but those of us in this part of the world will be heavily pregnant in the heat of summer. I was overdue with my son in Australia some years back in summer and I remember crying with frustration when my EDD passed lol. The day I was induced it was around 42 degrees celcius, about 107 farenheit. My visitors were coming in dripping with sweat and didn't want to leave the air conditioned hospital. I swore I would never time it to have a baby at that time of year again. Whoops.
> 
> i'm hoping it's not going to be that hot in early January, from memory the heat waves and horrid heat are more late January to February. Fingers crossed because i hate all heat and hot weather, i can't cope with anything above like 28 and we it goes into the 40's i'll be cracking the shits!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah that's exactly what I was doing. It was early Feb he was born. I cried in my ob's office... please don't let me go on any longer I can't take it... until he agreed to induce.Click to expand...


I feel for you girls but being a summer lover I would totally prefer your weather in January. I'm in Canada and it usually gets to -40 celcius here with the windchill which makes going outside horrid especially with a newborn to bundle up and have the car running for 20 minutes warming up before even getting in. I think I'm going to be a homebody and me and baby will curl up by the fire for the first few months.

Is Air conditioning in homes standard over there? I know some provinces here have a lot of homes that don't have it. I couldn't handle not having the chance to escape the heat of our summers.


----------



## Lauren021406

I had one scheduled for june 7. But im sure my reg dr will call on tues after he sees i called rhe oncall dr. The cramps are way better now the cyst thing just caught me offguard


MamaOfOne said:


> Thanks LittleJ, that would completely make sense if Canada's measurement system was different. Then my numbers would seem right within range. :)
> 
> Lauren: I also experience moderate ovary area pain/twinges. Mostly on the right but occasionally on the left. I have had scans and no issue there.
> The cyst he mentioned is most likely the cyst that forms after the egg is released, it sticks around a while to help sustain the pregnancy and will eventually disintegrate.
> I have experience the ovary pain, cramps and even spotting which has since vanished. As long as your not in excruciating pain and don't have lots of bleeding I thinn you will be just fine! :hugs: will you have another scan soon to help put your mind at ease a little?


----------



## Betheney

yeah air conditioning is pretty common but when the heat hits 40 and above our aircon doesn't really do much.

In Melbourne i found wall gas furnaces really common for the cold weather which i found quite shocking as when i lived in NSW i never saw a wall furnace once, didn't even know what they were until i moved to VIC. lol.


----------



## AllieIA

Wow, I had a lot of posts to catch up on. My husband flew out yesterday and it'll be 120 days plus before he's home. It's been a rough 24 hours! My girls have handled things better than expected so far. The roughest moment was last night after listening to the book he recorded for them three times it was time for bed. My little daddy's girl was not wanting to stop listening to the book over and over. It was heart breaking. They keep repeating 'daddy's on the airplane....daddy is at work". Sucks!
Aside from all that, things seem to be going well. My nausea hasn't been too bad these last two days. I have a prescription for zofran but haven't taken the comlpete dose since Thursday. I'm guessing my emotions and stress are overtaking the ability for my body to also be completely nauseous...possible? I don't have myfirst prenatal appt for another week, hoping all is well with our little bean. We had the ultrasound last Tuesday and my dh was able to see the heartbeat!
Ok...enough for now. Hope you all are well. Sorry for the random ramble tonight..


----------



## mamadonna

Ah hun that must be heartbreaking:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

that must be really rough Allie, i can't even imagine. Me and hubby are a bit of a mess when we're apart for a couple to a few days. Stay strong lovely you have your two girls who should keep you busy and amused while he's gone.


----------



## NellandZack

AllieIA said:


> Wow, I had a lot of posts to catch up on. My husband flew out yesterday and it'll be 120 days plus before he's home. It's been a rough 24 hours! My girls have handled things better than expected so far. The roughest moment was last night after listening to the book he recorded for them three times it was time for bed. My little daddy's girl was not wanting to stop listening to the book over and over. It was heart breaking. They keep repeating 'daddy's on the airplane....daddy is at work". Sucks!
> Aside from all that, things seem to be going well. My nausea hasn't been too bad these last two days. I have a prescription for zofran but haven't taken the comlpete dose since Thursday. I'm guessing my emotions and stress are overtaking the ability for my body to also be completely nauseous...possible? I don't have myfirst prenatal appt for another week, hoping all is well with our little bean. We had the ultrasound last Tuesday and my dh was able to see the heartbeat!
> Ok...enough for now. Hope you all are well. Sorry for the random ramble tonight..

Aw poor babies :( that must be really hard for them and you. I hope te nausea stays away sounds like things are hard enough. Good luck at your first appt. I hope these next 120 days goes by quickly for you. I might be in your same boat here soon. DH might be deploying for a year. We are not for sure yet. Keep in touch. Hope you get some rest. Hang in there.


----------



## mellywelly

My heart breaks for you allie, I was in tears reading your post. 

Just off for my scan, feel sick with nerves, doesn't help that last night I dreamed that I mc again. Hopefully will have good news later though.


----------



## garfie

Ladies after a bit of advice:-

Just noticed brown spotting after bm (sorry) only there the once.

Wouldn't normally be worried but hubby had to slam on his brakes last night when we was in the car (as some prat was speeding round the round about.) I felt the seat belt rub on my shoulder do you think jelly bean is okay? 

Now worried - coincidence about brown spotting?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Sorry ladies - forgot to wish you all good luck with your scans :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Betheney

as long as your jelly bean isn't in your shoulder you should be fine :winkwink:


----------



## Soniamillie01

MellyWelly - good luck with the scan, let us know how you get on.

Girafe - I had brown spotting after BM a few weeks back, midwive and sonographer said if it's brown it is likely to have already been in the vagina and needs to come out. I would try not to worry too much (I know that that isn't easy).

I'm not feeling too good today myself, just very tired, anxious and also crazy backache, which doesn't help after not feeling good all weekend. At work at the moment but I can hear my bed calling x


----------



## fingersxxd

Allie - you're a braver woman than I.


----------



## mellywelly

Everything great, measuring 8+5, so edd now 2nd Jan. That would mean I o'd on cd10 ?


----------



## Greens25

Well today is the day. Scan at 3:30 (it is 6:11am now)........omg so nervous/excited!

arg! have to survive a whole day of work first!


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck greens!


----------



## Indiapops

Indiapops said:


> I started bleeding yesterday :( but have to wait until Monday as the said they dint scan over the weekend.. its going to drag.. I just hope my baby holds on tight x

Everything is fine measuring 8wks 4 days strong heartbeat :) they don't know why I've had problems ..it just happens sometimes .


----------



## jrowenj

Indiapops said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I started bleeding yesterday :( but have to wait until Monday as the said they dint scan over the weekend.. its going to drag.. I just hope my baby holds on tight x
> 
> Everything is fine measuring 8wks 4 days strong heartbeat :) they don't know why I've had problems ..it just happens sometimes .Click to expand...

Great news!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Great news! :happydance:!


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> Everything great, measuring 8+5, so edd now 2nd Jan. That would mean I o'd on cd10 ?

That's fab news.. I know the exact date I ovulated but they still put me 2 days ahead x


----------



## Little J

thats great news on the scans!! SO HAPPPY for you guys!

Good luck on the scans later today! :thumbup:

the cysts is called a corpus luteum, itswhere the egg was released from your ovary and it released progesterone to sustain your pregnancy until the placenta takes over, once the placenta takes over it should disinegrate. 

I know what Pinky and brain was! THey were rats and one was trying to rule the world! Personally i like Ren and Stimpy :haha:

Melly- OMG just lastnight i had a dream that i was bleeding really abd and MCing.... i woke up so scared thinking it was real! i dont want to have those dreams ever again!


----------



## mellywelly

my scan pic, you can't actually see anything though:haha:

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/pinky.jpg


----------



## Little J

so hubby had another baseball game yesterday and i was kinda nervous someone would give me crap for not drinking again etc. But no one did BUT one of our guy friends came up to us later and was like "congrats on the baby" and we were like "what are u talking about?" and he said one of hubbies teamates said we were pregnant. and we were like.... oh no were not... the guys were just giving me a hard time last weekend cus i wasnt drinking....

like WTF?!how rude to call me out one weekened and then go around and tell ppl we are taking away our excitment for when we want to tell ppl. SO RUDE! ANd the guy who told just lad a baby a year ago abnd his wife had a MC at 7 weeks right before shge got pregnant with her baby.

I am so fired up about it. I want to say somthing about it to him but i feel if i do itll def. show we are expecting.....


----------



## PepsiChic

im craving skittles. to the point i made my husband go get some at 3am :haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I would let it go for now.  And then when you do tell people, take some people aside and tell them how you feel. 

I have to do that as well. I went to the ER for cramps/bleeding. I had to cancel work scheduled activities. My coworker treated me like I was irresponsible and I just wanted to scream at her. I will be discussing with her in a little bit about why I did not keep that appointment. We did just tell people we are expecting (couldn't keep a secret anymore). Hopefully everything goes well or I will be regretting that we told.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

ssjad said:


> Ugh - I hate breastfeeding in summer more than anything... a hot body pressed up against mine.
> 
> This morning I've been invited to morning tea as a bribe from another department. They have chocolate slice and cheesecake for me. It's supposed to start now, but I've had my head in the loo this morning... how horrendous! Should I just be rude and not go, or go and potentially make myself feel even worse?

I, personally, would try to go. But if you are sick, then you are sick. In the full on ms, I am not fun to be around anyway.


----------



## mammaspath

congrats to everyone and their scans! how exciting!


----------



## fingersxxd

Yea more happy scans I'm so pleased for you all. Mines not for 2 weeks today at 10 weeks but I didn't think I was getting one til 12-13 weeks so I have to be happy about that. 

On a side note, MS blows! Lol.


----------



## 2013momma

Im due Early Febuary, but most likely will pop early like first baby may i join in?


----------



## snowangel187

I just finished off a can of frosting. :blush: 

Tomorrow besides being my birthday I have my Dr appt to go over all ultrasound and blood work results.. will also be having a chat with the Dr about how unprofessional the ultrasound tech was..


----------



## AllieIA

Ok...need some positive thoughts. I'm spotting, brown but noticeable. No cramps and really no morning sickness the last two days. Worried. A friend of mine says I should go to the er but I'm not sure...
Thoughts?


----------



## mamadonna

It wouldn't hurt to go and get checked out


----------



## Poppy84

After my mmc, I would always say go and get checked out for any kind of spotting! I'm sure it's nothing but at least ull put ur mind at rest


----------



## 2013momma

agreed, after one myself always better to know and not stress more then needed!!


----------



## Greens25

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/th_82b.jpg

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/th_82a.jpg

All went PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!! measuring 1 day ahead! 8+2. got to HEAR the hb at 167bpm!


----------



## 2013momma

Congrats hun so exciting!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations,beautiful scan!


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations!


----------



## AJThomas

DH was near the clinic today so he went to see the midwife and she said she would be willing to do the home birth, provided I'm low risk and have no issues leading up to it. She isn't familiar with water birth, she says a place was closed down recently for offering water births but she will look into it and see if she would be comfortable trying it. I couldn't go see her today so she said I should come on Friday when they have a class for first time mothers and do blood work, etc. I did speak to her on the phone and she was very nice, even if I have to go to the public hospital she says she will still come even if only for support so I feel good knowing it will be the same caregiver right thru, she also does home visits after to help with breast feeding, etc.


----------



## jrowenj

Lindsay! What a cute peanut!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Greens25: Beautiful Scan! :happydance:

AJTHOMAS: Midwife sounds awesome and flexible. Yay! :)


----------



## 2013momma

What do you ladies think of these names.
It will be a mixed baby, jamaican and white

Girl- Remi or Remy, Ataya
Boy- Mehki, Mileke(mil-leak), Kiree

Opinions?


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi everyone, can i join? Found out a week ago at 12dpo and i am due 30 th jan according to ff based on ov. I am to have blood test today and will be having a scan between 7-9 weeks. 

I am 32 and dh is 34. This is #1 for us and praying for a sticky baby. Cant wait to tell everyone but waiting till after the scan.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry it was actually 13 dpo. :dohh: Still can't believe it - very excited.


----------



## NellandZack

MsJMouse said:


> Sorry it was actually 13 dpo. :dohh: Still can't believe it - very excited.

Yay congrats!!! :) your right there with me! Due jan 27! It's our first too!


----------



## Greens25

Thanks ladies! so happy!


----------



## mummy to be

awwww love the scan pic :) 

exciting AJ - sounds like she would be perfect for you :) i wish we were aloud to do home births here in Aus!


----------



## AllieIA

Well, the spotting has seemed to stop for now. Hate to do it...but nearly wishing for the all day nausea to come back just to reassure me.
Hoping this morning's spotting was just stress related. Nobody wants to lose a pregnancy and we've already lost two since November. But, this time would really be challenging with dh deployed. Not something I need him worrying about!


----------



## darkstar

Ugh the last two days I've been so sick and tired. I work from home part time and I'm struggling to concentrate on anything with all the nausea and tiredness, I can't last a couple of hours without a nap. I have had two babies before and never ever been this tired. I am so puzzled why this one is so much worse my symptoms are so much worse than with the other two. 
Sorry just need to vent. It's Tuesday afternoon and I've booked only 30 minutes work so far this week and the house is a mess. I just have zero energy and it's frustrating me.


----------



## Little J

yay for the continual good news scans!! we gotta keep them going!! :happydance:

if there was any spotting i would personally go see the Dr. but im a worry wart


----------



## AllieIA

I'll be calling them tomorrow morning to see what they say


----------



## mummy to be

OHHHH yeah.. i am a little excited today!!!! My hubby came home from work yesterday with a present for me!!!! 
Now it might not be what other ladies would like i am burst out into tears as i have been BEGGING for one of these for like FOREVER!!!!!! now i finally have been able to upgrade and work even better now .. As photography is my hobby and job!! :) and i LOVE IT
 



Attached Files:







7D with speedlite.jpg
File size: 268.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Betheney

A Canon 7D nice!


----------



## AJThomas

I went to see the midwife this evening and she is lovely! She loves her job and has done several home births so far that she has done free of charge just because she loves doing it so much! I'm supposed to go to her officially on Friday for bloodwork, etc. Today I just went to her home and we chatted for a bit.


----------



## mummy to be

Betheney said:


> A Canon 7D nice!

I KNOW!! i am soooo excited!!! super super happy as well :)


----------



## mellywelly

AllieIA said:


> I'll be calling them tomorrow morning to see what they say

With dh being deployed, had you by any chance dtd?


----------



## Leinzlove

AllieIA: I'm glad it stopped. I hope its nothing! I, myself would definitley call the Dr. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

mummy to be: I absolutely love the camera! Canon is the best!


----------



## AllieIA

mellywelly said:


> AllieIA said:
> 
> 
> I'll be calling them tomorrow morning to see what they say
> 
> With dh being deployed, had you by any chance dtd?Click to expand...

Not since last Monday so it doesn't see like it'd be that. I have been trying to think through the past few days...I think what worries me most is the lack of symptoms. I was fighting terrible all day nausea and now it's gone... I will be calling my doctor's office in the morning and hoping they can get me in to check things out. The spotting has seemed to stop and no cramps...but no pregnancy symptoms either.


----------



## Leinzlove

AllieIA: Have the symptoms went away just for a day? Or has it been days? I can remember with DD, that I had days that my symptoms left and came back.

I hope the Dr. can see you for peace of mind. I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: And I hope you get the best of news.


----------



## alannadee

i cant believe how ill i feel!! so sick and tired! would i feel better if i were actually sick? hate feeling sick.:sick:
But taking it as a good sign all is well with little bean, scan next wednesday! gona be a long week!

wish i could go back to bed, really dont want to go to work today, but only 2 and a half days till half term!


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi there. Has anybody had such a stinking headache that they feel the need to take something? Mine started yesterday and I figured it would go over night, but woke up this morning and it is worse! I really don't want to take any medication, but I dont' see it getting any better on it's own. Also it's really not helping with the nausea. Feeling very sorry for myself, but resisting the paracetamol which is taunting me from the table.

Congrats to everyone on all the lovely scans. 4 weeks and 3 days till mine.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to you all! :flower: Can I join this thread too? I am finally pregnant with a viable pregnancy after 4 unexplained miscarriages in 13 months. Yesterday we had our first scan and I measured on track for the first time ever with a strong heartbeat of 140 :cloud9: I am still recovering from the shock!!

Thanks for the banners Betheney I am going to add one now!


----------



## mamadonna

Lilahbear said:


> Hi there. Has anybody had such a stinking headache that they feel the need to take something? Mine started yesterday and I figured it would go over night, but woke up this morning and it is worse! I really don't want to take any medication, but I dont' see it getting any better on it's own. Also it's really not helping with the nausea. Feeling very sorry for myself, but resisting the paracetamol which is taunting me from the table.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on all the lovely scans. 4 weeks and 3 days till mine.

I used to suffer really bad with headaches in my other pregnancies,i used to take paracetamol if things got too bad


----------



## filipenko32

I started with a mild one last night. I think it's normal and hormone related, also this heat probably doesn't help! I think those forehead rubs are safe to use in pregnancy and really effective if it comes back. 



Lilahbear said:


> Hi there. Has anybody had such a stinking headache that they feel the need to take something? Mine started yesterday and I figured it would go over night, but woke up this morning and it is worse! I really don't want to take any medication, but I dont' see it getting any better on it's own. Also it's really not helping with the nausea. Feeling very sorry for myself, but resisting the paracetamol which is taunting me from the table.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on all the lovely scans. 4 weeks and 3 days till mine.


----------



## Betheney

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to you all! :flower: Can I join this thread too? I am finally pregnant with a viable pregnancy after 4 unexplained miscarriages in 13 months. Yesterday we had our first scan and I measured on track for the first time ever with a strong heartbeat of 140 :cloud9: I am still recovering from the shock!!
> 
> Thanks for the banners Betheney I am going to add one now!

thanks for the thanks on the banners :)

and

CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your pregnancy, i can't even fathom what having 4 MC would be like.... and now here you are with a viable pregnancy :) when did you lose the others? was there never a heartbeat on any of them? all earlier than you are now? happy to have you here!


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks guys. I think my sister in law used 4head or something like that when she was pregnant, but you need to use it as soon as you feel the headache come one. I might go to the chemist and investigate and get some in for next time. I think it's easing slightly, hopefully.


----------



## filipenko32

Thank you! I have never had a scan where everything measured correctly. So the yolk sac would be too big indicating mc, or the sac too small, always the baby too small for dates like a week behind, very weak heartbeat. Yesterday everything was perfect and the consultant said he cannot fault the pregnancy and it's very unlikely anything will go wrong now especially with such a strong heartbeat! I couldn't believe I was hearing those words yesterday!! My husband's face - I'll never forget it. It has been h*ll but I am going to try to forget and move on. I think I just had very very bad luck, they were all unexplained and I'm still / was young when it all started over a year ago 30/31 so my egg quality was never in question but sometimes you can have a subtle hormonal imbalance which can be put down to causing mc's so I think that was me. I think this because I normally ovulate on my own and the last 4 pregnancies were natural conceptions. This time my consultant wanted to try Clomid and a monitored cycle with me. He basically controlled when the egg was released once it had matured and I had hormone therapy (estrogen) to thicken the lining and then progesterone therapy straight after ovulation. I think this consultant has helped me by sorting out my hormones 'on a hunch' - nothing was ever diagnosed. He was however suspicious of my terrible seriously horrendous acne during pregnancy before. Never suffered with acne in my life before my first pregnancy. This time my face is a peach - not one spot!! So even though I am unexplained I think my consultant would put it down to a mild hormone imbalance causing massive miscarriage destruction! Thanks for letting me join! :hugs: xx


Betheney said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to you all! :flower: Can I join this thread too? I am finally pregnant with a viable pregnancy after 4 unexplained miscarriages in 13 months. Yesterday we had our first scan and I measured on track for the first time ever with a strong heartbeat of 140 :cloud9: I am still recovering from the shock!!
> 
> Thanks for the banners Betheney I am going to add one now!
> 
> thanks for the thanks on the banners :)
> 
> and
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your pregnancy, i can't even fathom what having 4 MC would be like.... and now here you are with a viable pregnancy :) when did you lose the others? all earlier than you are now? happy to have you here!Click to expand...


----------



## Soniamillie01

filipenko32 - glad to have you here with us and congratulations. Thank you for also sharing your story with us, it couldn't have been easy for you but wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## garfie

Hi welcome Filip - what a sad story with such a happy outcome - I've had one m/c so I couldn't begin to imagine what 4 would be like glad everything went well at the scan.:happydance:

Lots of lovely scan pics keep them coming ladies (one day it will be my turn).:coffee:

I had a headache the other day and like most of you was scared to take paracetamol so I raided the childrens cupboard and had some calpol instead - it took the edge off :winkwink:

Alan - Hope you feel better soon hun :flower:

Allie - Is your period due about the time you had spotting? the only reason I asked is because I was brown spotting all day yesterday and sure enough when I checked my calendar it was when I was due the nasty :witch: it seems to have stopped today :shrug:

AFM - Still waiting to hear from a M/W - no call yesterday think I might phone her at lunch and ask if she's forgotten about me.

On a different note have any of you ladies decided on what pram you are going to buy?

Good luck for all the ladies with scans:thumbup:

Welcome newbies :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mamadonna

I've had a couple of nasty cramps this mornin,hope its nothing serious :(


----------



## filipenko32

I think cramps are a wonderful sign! I have had them a lot this pregnancy and my consultant said they can be painful and it's just everything stretching. With my mc's I had no cramps whatsoever until the bleeding started. Bleeding too is not such a good sign but even then you can still be fine! You'll be fine Hun it's just your baby growing! :cloud9: sorry for your losses too :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Welcome filipenko32! That's quite a story, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Lindsay - that is a FAB scan! So clear! I doubt i'll get to hear the HB before 16 weeks with doppler like last time. My friend is giving me her doppler so I'll get to listen to it at home later on :)

As for ladies worrying about lack of symptoms I'm basically joining you. I don't feel myself, and my appetite is a bit 'funny' but the lack of sickness I'm finding seriously strange. By this time with my son I was being sick at least 3 times a day, I had a tiny throw-up in week 5 and that is it...

My first scan will be at 10 weeks and 3 days, I'm sure that will calm me down, it's only 3 weeks. I got a lot of spotting with Silas too, around the 8 week mark I think, only brown. None of that yet either.

SUCH a different pregnancy!


----------



## mamadonna

filipenko32 said:


> I think cramps are a wonderful sign! I have had them a lot this pregnancy and my consultant said they can be painful and it's just everything stretching. With my mc's I had no cramps whatsoever until the bleeding started. Bleeding too is not such a good sign but even then you can still be fine! You'll be fine Hun it's just your baby growing! :cloud9: sorry for your losses too :hugs:

Thank you,if i think back i didn't have any cramps either,i still have lots of symptoms nausea really emotional,feel like i could cry for absolutely no reason


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili!!!!!! How ace to see you here!! Of course I know your story but it's so fantastic to have you in our January thread!! yippee!!!


----------



## mellywelly

welcome Fili, what a wonderful result to such a sad story. 

I had my booking in session with the midwife today, I'm gutted - I can't have a water birth. I'm classed as a high risk delivery due to my previous emergency c-section. Apparently the will monitor me closely, be on a monitor all the time i'm in labour, in-case they need to rush me to theatre. Of course I just want the baby to be safe, but I so wanted to be able to have it this time.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mrs migg! :wave: :hugs: xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

So many fabulous scans and happy news right now! I hit 8 weeks tomorrow...feels like a milestone. I'm bummed because I don't get a scan until the 21st which can't get here fast enough. I haven't even heard the heartbeat yet and it makes me nervous because I just want to know everything is alright. I also had a drop in my morning sickness but I'm chalking that up to being lucky. I've gotten a little extra sleep and I'm trying to eat better and have noticed an improvement. I still get queasy but not the full on nausea. However, I had also been feeling sick since before I even tested! I'm still tired and bloated however with an occasional headache.

DH and I went to see What to Expect yesterday at the theater and I thought it was really cute! Even DH enjoyed it! He got to truly enjoy the pregnant experience since he was sitting next to his very gassy pregnant wife...oops!


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> So many fabulous scans and happy news right now! I hit 8 weeks tomorrow...feels like a milestone. I'm bummed because I don't get a scan until the 21st which can't get here fast enough. I haven't even heard the heartbeat yet and it makes me nervous because I just want to know everything is alright. I also had a drop in my morning sickness but I'm chalking that up to being lucky. I've gotten a little extra sleep and I'm trying to eat better and have noticed an improvement. I still get queasy but not the full on nausea. However, I had also been feeling sick since before I even tested! I'm still tired and bloated however with an occasional headache.
> 
> DH and I went to see What to Expect yesterday at the theater and I thought it was really cute! Even DH enjoyed it! He got to truly enjoy the pregnant experience since he was sitting next to his very gassy pregnant wife...oops!

Hubby and i saw it on saturday night. i started crying a little (quietly) when the MC part happened bc it hit home for me.... Hubby told me in the car ride home he kinda got teary eyed during the delivery parts bc he thought of how itll be for us. I thought it was so cute :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all feeling good and those with m/s are feeling better:flower:

I finally got in touch with an out of town MW (still not able to contact any locally)

Anyway she called me back within 5 mins and has arranged a scan at a hospital for me for tomorrow.:happydance: She is disgusted that no one has been in touch especially ahem considering my age and previous m/c.

Looks like the ball is rolling now - still spotting brown trying to stay relaxed keep your fingers crossed for me.

:hugs:

X


----------



## JCh

Give us the update once you have the scan! Good luck!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

which pregnancy test is that on your avatar picture? it tells you hhow many weeks since conception right?? id like to buy one and see what it says..thanks


Leinzlove said:


> AllieIA: I'm glad it stopped. I hope its nothing! I, myself would definitley call the Dr. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> mummy to be: I absolutely love the camera! Canon is the best!


----------



## jrowenj

are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!


----------



## mellywelly

Allie, try not to worry about the symptoms, mine all completely disappeared a few days ago too.


----------



## ARuppe716

jrowenj said:


> are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!

I lucked out and have today off! Of course, I did spend my morning at the njmvc getting my car inspected so maybe work would have been more fun!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!

i am in this category! But i want time to fly by so i can go to my scan!! 

i feel like i cant wait any longer!! I want to bump my scan up sooner but i dont want to make it too soon where we dont see anything and then worry myself...

If i calculated correctly my scan is for June 13th which would put me at 7 weeks 2 days....


----------



## Little J

garfie said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all feeling good and those with m/s are feeling better:flower:
> 
> I finally got in touch with an out of town MW (still not able to contact any locally)
> 
> Anyway she called me back within 5 mins and has arranged a scan at a hospital for me for tomorrow.:happydance: She is disgusted that no one has been in touch especially ahem considering my age and previous m/c.
> 
> Looks like the ball is rolling now - still spotting brown trying to stay relaxed keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

goodluck tomorrow!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Girafe - great news! Let us know how it goes!

I feel for you re: work! We have a long weekend coming up here in the UK, Monday is a bank holiday and Tuesday is also a bank holiday due to the Queen's Jubilee. Wednesday is going to be tough, on the bright side it's only a three day week but wish I had taken it off now! The weather has cooled down a little here today which is helping - I tend to feel great one minute and then shocking the next. Sickness is coming and going, not being sick just heaving all the time.


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!
> 
> I lucked out and have today off! Of course, I did spend my morning at the njmvc getting my car inspected so maybe work would have been more fun!Click to expand...

HATE dmv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a follow-up Dr appt at 10 and then I have to go to work blahh... thank God I have a short day!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!
> 
> i am in this category! But i want time to fly by so i can go to my scan!!
> 
> i feel like i cant wait any longer!! I want to bump my scan up sooner but i dont want to make it too soon where we dont see anything and then worry myself...
> 
> If i calculated correctly my scan is for June 13th which would put me at 7 weeks 2 days....Click to expand...

7 weeks is a good time for a scan :thumbup:


----------



## calista20

mummy to be said:


> OHHHH yeah.. i am a little excited today!!!! My hubby came home from work yesterday with a present for me!!!!
> Now it might not be what other ladies would like i am burst out into tears as i have been BEGGING for one of these for like FOREVER!!!!!! now i finally have been able to upgrade and work even better now .. As photography is my hobby and job!! :) and i LOVE IT

Congrats on a great present! And a very expensive hobby. lol Now start your list of lenses. I'm a photographer in Canada and could send a kid to college with what I've spent on my camera gear. lol


----------



## mellywelly

Garfie, glad you finally got hold of a midwife! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Garfie, glad you finally got hold of a midwife! Good luck for tomorrow!

melly did u tell DS yet about his new sibling?!


----------



## MamaDee

Welcome to all the new ladies :happydance:

I cannot wait to tell my DS about having a sibling. Since he was about 2 1/2 he has been saying he wants TWO babies to come live with us. 

He tells everybody everything though so we will have to keep it from him until I'm ready to tell the world as well. He even pulled up my sleeve quick and pointed out to his preschool teacher that I had blood taken. I hope no one is on to me. 

I also had extreme headaches last week like some of you ladies mentioned. On the 3rd day I finally took Tylenol and the headache actually never returned. I remember them being super bad not until around week 15 with DS. 

Now I feel absolutely normal except for not being able to get out of bed in the morning. Super nervous to find nothing at my scan on Friday.


----------



## jrowenj

So, last week at my ultrasound I didn't get to meet with the Dr just the u/s tech. The baby was measuring 9 weeks even though I knew I could only be 8 weeks... So, she changed my due date to Dec 27th... so, Today I had my appt with Dr to discuss the u/s and she said she is keeping me at the original Jan 3rd due date bc when you get scans this early sometimes the measurements are off slightly... so, now I am only 8weeks 4 days. BOO!!!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> So, last week at my ultrasound I didn't get to meet with the Dr just the u/s tech. The baby was measuring 9 weeks even though I knew I could only be 8 weeks... So, she changed my due date to Dec 27th... so, Today I had my appt with Dr to discuss the u/s and she said she is keeping me at the original Jan 3rd due date bc when you get scans this early sometimes the measurements are off slightly... so, now I am only 8weeks 4 days. BOO!!!

atleast uv got a healthy little bean right now!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So, last week at my ultrasound I didn't get to meet with the Dr just the u/s tech. The baby was measuring 9 weeks even though I knew I could only be 8 weeks... So, she changed my due date to Dec 27th... so, Today I had my appt with Dr to discuss the u/s and she said she is keeping me at the original Jan 3rd due date bc when you get scans this early sometimes the measurements are off slightly... so, now I am only 8weeks 4 days. BOO!!!
> 
> atleast uv got a healthy little bean right now!Click to expand...

didnt have a scan today though... so, i hope the bean is still stickin and growing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jaime I'm sure you will find at your next scan you are measuring ahead again and they will keep you at your new date. When I had my scan I was measuring 3 days ahead and she said at that early stage it can be 5 days either side, but I think if it's measuring ahead it will be next time too. It's a great indication that everything is growing well and I'm sure at a dating scan you will be back to a week ahead again.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been off of here for a few days. Had 10+ pages to catch up on. All the scans are looking just wonderful! I know you are all very excited. Those of you still waiting on scans, I know you can't wait to have them. 

It seems as though my MS is easing up now. It still has it's moments .... riding in the car is not helpful at all! So I try and stay home which is driving DH crazy. He likes for us to go out into town on the weekends and he has had to find things to do around the house so he doesn't have to go out without me. lol! I have started getting up what feels like a thousand times to pee at night. So the tiredness is really setting in. 

I was finally able to do a little gardening this weekend. The weeds had just about overtaken everything. Insanity. One sad point of this weekend ... I lost my great-grandmother. We were VERY close. We knew it was coming and thankfully she didn't suffer at all but it was very hard. But I know I have one heck of a guardian angel now! She was an amazing woman. 

Have any of you started buying any baby things yet? We were going to get a bassinet the weekend my MS kicked into full gear and we haven't had the time to go out since. I will be glad when I can get back to things. We are buying neutral furniture so we aren't left at the last minute trying to buy it all. 

All right. I think I'm all caught up now!:haha: Have a wonderful day ladies!!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So, last week at my ultrasound I didn't get to meet with the Dr just the u/s tech. The baby was measuring 9 weeks even though I knew I could only be 8 weeks... So, she changed my due date to Dec 27th... so, Today I had my appt with Dr to discuss the u/s and she said she is keeping me at the original Jan 3rd due date bc when you get scans this early sometimes the measurements are off slightly... so, now I am only 8weeks 4 days. BOO!!!
> 
> atleast uv got a healthy little bean right now!Click to expand...
> 
> didnt have a scan today though... so, i hope the bean is still stickin and growing!Click to expand...

the odds are with u, so the chances of the beanie sticking around is really good! Your a step ahead of me, i havent gotten to see my little one yet! I just hope my body isnt playing a cruel trick making me think im preggers, 

I WANNA SEE THAT BEATING HEART! i know for SURE im gunna start crying


----------



## Little J

iv been crazy with food stuff too... one minute im not hungry and 10 minutes later i feel like im starving and want to eat everything. 

I noticed today its hard to gulp water like i used to, bc it makes me slightly wanna gag a little... so now i have to take it slow and drink small amounts at a time


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Garfie, glad you finally got hold of a midwife! Good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> melly did u tell DS yet about his new sibling?!Click to expand...

Yes we told him last night, he had a huge grin on his face and gave me a massive cuddle. Then asked if could carry on watching tom and jerry now? We made him promise to keep it secret until after the 12 week scan, luckily, he's only felt the need to tell one of his friends, and not the entire school!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy_mom, so sorry for your loss. Like you say you now have an amazing guardian angel watching over you. xx


----------



## Koukla

Looks like I am now out of the group. I lost my little bean on Saturday, May 27th at 5W 4D. Good luck and H&H pregnancies to all of you ladies.


----------



## Kaiecee

Koukla said:


> Looks like I am now out of the group. I lost my little bean on Saturday, May 27th at 5W 4D. Good luck and H&H pregnancies to all of you ladies.

I'm so sorry xo


----------



## snowangel187

MamaOfOne said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :happydance:
> 
> I cannot wait to tell my DS about having a sibling. Since he was about 2 1/2 he has been saying he wants TWO babies to come live with us.
> 
> He tells everybody everything though so we will have to keep it from him until I'm ready to tell the world as well. He even pulled up my sleeve quick and pointed out to his preschool teacher that I had blood taken. I hope no one is on to me.
> 
> I also had extreme headaches last week like some of you ladies mentioned. On the 3rd day I finally took Tylenol and the headache actually never returned. I remember them being super bad not until around week 15 with DS.
> 
> Now I feel absolutely normal except for not being able to get out of bed in the morning. Super nervous to find nothing at my scan on Friday.

Oh my word DD has been talking about TWO babies since before I got pregnant!! She says a girl baby for her and a boy baby for daddy.. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so sorry koukla


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all! I'm trying to catch up but have 199 pages to read! I just found out on the 26 that Im expecting number 4! This is out last so I plan on living it up lol When I enter the first day of my last period I come up with feb 1st :) So because it's number four and I normally go about a week early i thought I would ask to join you all!! 

Last one took us a year to get pregnant with. Thats how I found these boards looking for support. This baby took 2 cycles after AF came back. We are currently still BFing number three. Her birthday is June 8th. My goal was always to make it to a year so if she is turned off because of my pregnancy I won't be too crushed. But how cool would tandem feeding be?! :)


----------



## snowangel187

nipsnnibbles said:


> which pregnancy test is that on your avatar picture? it tells you hhow many weeks since conception right?? id like to buy one and see what it says..thanks
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> AllieIA: I'm glad it stopped. I hope its nothing! I, myself would definitley call the Dr. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> mummy to be: I absolutely love the camera! Canon is the best!Click to expand...

They don't sell those preg tests in the U.S. you can order them online tho.. :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## Little J

i am SO sorry koukla :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Jrowan

I can't be bothered changing your due date now it's 3am and i've had a rough day, remind me later or after your 12 week scan when they should cement in the date


----------



## fingersxxd

I'm so sorry koukla. All the best to you in your journey from here. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Koukla said:


> Looks like I am now out of the group. I lost my little bean on Saturday, May 27th at 5W 4D. Good luck and H&H pregnancies to all of you ladies.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 2013momma

Sorry For your loss Koukla. We are all here for you!


----------



## mandmandp

So sorry to hear about the loss Koukla. :cry::hugs:




2013momma said:


> What do you ladies think of these names.
> It will be a mixed baby, jamaican and white
> 
> Girl- Remi or Remy, Ataya
> Boy- Mehki, Mileke(mil-leak), Kiree
> 
> Opinions?

I like Remi and Mileke (only I wouldn't have known how to pronounce it w/o your guide. Same with other two boy names, so I'm not very sure about my choice. :)



Lilahbear said:


> Hi there. Has anybody had such a stinking headache that they feel the need to take something? Mine started yesterday and I figured it would go over night, but woke up this morning and it is worse! I really don't want to take any medication, but I dont' see it getting any better on it's own. Also it's really not helping with the nausea. Feeling very sorry for myself, but resisting the paracetamol which is taunting me from the table.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on all the lovely scans. 4 weeks and 3 days till mine.

Horrible, horrible headaches. Taking Tylenol but not helping. Considering going to see my migraine doctor, even though over email she said not to take my regular meds. Blech.



jrowenj said:


> are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!

I can't believe I'm back at work! Feel like I should get a medal b/c I feel so crappy...only three and half more days...


----------



## BabyDust04

So sorry about the loss Koukla :(

I started spotting again Sunday and into Monday. It was mostly brown, but did have tinges of pink from time to time. I keep reassuring myself that it is the rest of the bleed that they found at my last scan and nothing to be worried about. 

My next appointment is next Monday, and I am pretty sure they will be doing another scan, so I am holding out unitl then!


----------



## JCh

Boo! That totally sucks! 2 days until mine, we'll see what they say....

Have you put more thought into the doppler? I'm so happy I have mine, although I want to experience the U/S first and it may take another couple weeks to hear the heartbeat anyways.....


----------



## BabyDust04

I have thought about getting one, but have a feeling my husband might be against the idea...only because I would drive us both insane constantly looking for the HB..and then God forbid I not be able to find it!

We heard the HB at our scan last week (a strong 150 bpm :) ), so that is comforting. I keep reminding myself that statistically, at this point, the odds are on my side :) 

Good Luck at your scan!


----------



## AllieIA

Leinzlove said:


> AllieIA: Have the symptoms went away just for a day? Or has it been days? I can remember with DD, that I had days that my symptoms left and came back.
> 
> I hope the Dr. can see you for peace of mind. I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: And I hope you get the best of news.

The nausea has been gone for a couple days and the spotting has seemed to stop. Spoke with my nurse this morning and she said to just keep an eye on things. If I start to spot again or get any cramping to call back. I'm trying to drink a bunch of water and think positive. The spottig was just light brown and stopped by mid afternoon.
I have an appt next Monday so hopefully the spotting is done and I'll hear a healthy heartbeat next week.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> Jrowan
> 
> I can't be bothered changing your due date now it's 3am and i've had a rough day, remind me later or after your 12 week scan when they should cement in the date

no worries


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have a real pressure feeling down below today, it's very weird. Can't even bear my
Knickers being on :( also had some tummy ache earlier which has now passed. I know the worrying never passes but can't wait to get to 12 weeks. X


----------



## jrowenj

My doppler just came in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna use it!!!! I am most likely too early to hear anything though BOOOO!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't wait to get to second tri either. Just had a stitch type pain on the right hand side of my uterus and then shooting pains up my hoo hah and cervix. I hope it's nothing to worry about. This week is so scary I'm so scared its all going to go wrong.


----------



## 2013momma

mandmandp said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss Koukla. :cry::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013momma said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of these names.
> It will be a mixed baby, jamaican and white
> 
> Girl- Remi or Remy, Ataya
> Boy- Mehki, Mileke(mil-leak), Kiree
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> I like Remi and Mileke (only I wouldn't have known how to pronounce it w/o your guide. Same with other two boy names, so I'm not very sure about my choice. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. Has anybody had such a stinking headache that they feel the need to take something? Mine started yesterday and I figured it would go over night, but woke up this morning and it is worse! I really don't want to take any medication, but I dont' see it getting any better on it's own. Also it's really not helping with the nausea. Feeling very sorry for myself, but resisting the paracetamol which is taunting me from the table.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on all the lovely scans. 4 weeks and 3 days till mine. Click to expand...
> 
> Horrible, horrible headaches. Taking Tylenol but not helping. Considering going to see my migraine doctor, even though over email she said not to take my regular meds. Blech.
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> are there any other US ladies that do NOT wanna go to work today after the holiday weekend?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe I'm back at work! Feel like I should get a medal b/c I feel so crappy...only three and half more days...Click to expand...


Mehki-(meh-kai), ataya is (a-tay-a).... Praying for a sticky!


----------



## fingersxxd

2013momma - I actually like those two but I think my last post didnt make it!


----------



## 2013momma

Thank you, I think those two are the ones we are leaning towards unless my best friend from highschool picks the girls name since she believes she came up with it lol... so we'll see!


----------



## Precious84

Happy to see this thread! I'm due January 22nd! :happydance:


----------



## fingersxxd

2013momma said:


> Thank you, I think those two are the ones we are leaning towards unless my best friend from highschool picks the girls name since she believes she came up with it lol... so we'll see!

Hah must be a Canadian thing!


----------



## Precious84

My OB, being the conservative that she is, told me that since the gestational sac "appeared" to be in the uterus, until the fetal pole is seen and a heartbeat heard, she couldn't rule out ectopic pregnancy. My ultrasound was taken at 5 weeks, 2 days since LMP. I'm now exactly at 6 weeks. Needless to say, I have now become more worried and anxious. My next scan is on June 12, my 8th week.

A closer look at the attached pic reveals that my GS is at 6.2 mm and the yolk sac at 1 mm
 



Attached Files:







at five weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8


----------



## prayingforbby

Precious84 said:


> My OB, being the conservative that she is, told me that since the gestational sac "appeared" to be in the uterus, until the fetal pole is seen and a heartbeat heard, she couldn't rule out ectopic pregnancy. My ultrasound was taken at 5 weeks, 2 days since LMP. I'm now exactly at 6 weeks. Needless to say, I have now become more worried and anxious

I wouldnt worry. I went in at 5 weeks 4 days and only the sac was seen. I went back at 6 weeks 1 day and saw my little one and the heartbeat :). So much changes in a matter of days.


----------



## Leinzlove

The sac is measuring right on. I'm pretty sure just a sac is normal for 5 weeks. I definitley wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## darkstar

I saw my midwife today for the first time. She's lovely. She also wants me to get a dating scan which isn't always done here so I'm thrilled about that and I've booked in for next Friday which unfortunately was the soonest they could fit me in but at least I'll be 8.5 weeks then so there should be more to see. Because my first birth was a difficult one 15 years ago I have to try and get hold of hospital records for her to review and see an obstetrician to make sure I'm not high risk.

Also she wants to make sure via US that I only have one baby in there as I'm so tired and have a history of twins on my mothers side (plus being 35 and overweight higher chance).


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin everyone,first night I've slept all night,lovely.just unfortunately i had to be up at 5 15 for work,could have slept longer!


----------



## tlustica

Had my first us:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/1338354960.jpg

Heart beat was 152:) soo happy!!!


----------



## alannadee

Any advice on what foods to try and eat when ms is bad? im really struggling, not actually being sick but constantly feel like im gona be. at the moment im eating dry crackers. any thing else that works?


----------



## Leinzlove

Tlustica: Beautiful Scan! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Alanandee - try ginger biscuits, worked a treat for me x


----------



## Betheney

alannadee said:


> Any advice on what foods to try and eat when ms is bad? im really struggling, not actually being sick but constantly feel like im gona be. at the moment im eating dry crackers. any thing else that works?

nothing worked for me except the BRAT theory

B - Bananas
R - Rice
A - Apples
T - Toast

the best was peanut butter and banana on toast.


----------



## jrowenj

alannadee said:


> Any advice on what foods to try and eat when ms is bad? im really struggling, not actually being sick but constantly feel like im gona be. at the moment im eating dry crackers. any thing else that works?

i've been eating apples and bananas


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yep, me too! And not very healthy, but sausage rolls are always a winner. I think it's the carbs and fat that full you up quickly.


----------



## jrowenj

tlustica said:


> Had my first us:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/1338354960.jpg
> 
> Heart beat was 152:) soo happy!!!

gorgeous scan!!! How amazing is hearing that strong heart beat?! ahhhh!! Congrats!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

beautiful!! did you see mine?:flower:


jrowenj said:


> tlustica said:
> 
> 
> Had my first us:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/1338354960.jpg
> 
> Heart beat was 152:) soo happy!!!
> 
> gorgeous scan!!! How amazing is hearing that strong heart beat?! ahhhh!! Congrats!Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats, strong heartbeat...beautiful!!!what are you hoping for?


tlustica said:


> Had my first us:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/1338354960.jpg
> 
> Heart beat was 152:) soo happy!!!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> beautiful!! did you see mine?:flower:

Wait... where is yours??


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Alanandee - try ginger biscuits, worked a treat for me x

Works for me too, plus I love them :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.

I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-

1. Early miscarriage
2. Ectopic
3. To early to see (baby is shy!)

I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.

I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.

Keep me in your thoughts ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

sending prayers and hugs your way

I hope baby is just shy!


----------



## Little J

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

THinking of you and baby! I hope in turns out to being the best outcome!


----------



## Little J

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Did ur HPT by chance ever get dark?


----------



## alannadee

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Am thinking of you and sending you big hugs. :hugs:
hope everything turns out ok, stay strong. xx


----------



## garfie

Yes hun well dark - that one was only taken at 11DPO.

I also did a digi, and had my HCG tested 3 times.

:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nipsnnibbles

ill pray for you!!! fx'd and keep thinking positive!! 
:hugs::flower:


garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hope all goes well please keep me posted!!! stay positive!!!


garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


----------



## BabyDust04

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Praying for you and baby! :hugs:


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh garfie I'm sending all my positive thoughts your way. I'm now sure why but Ive been following you I hope you and bubs all the best!


----------



## mellywelly

Huge positive thoughts coming your way garfie, praying baby is ok and just camera shy!


----------



## mamadonna

Thinking of you garfie,i hope its just baby being shy x


----------



## CharlieO

Thinking of you Garfie x x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Everything crossed for u and baby Garfie.


----------



## sassy_mom

Thinking of you Garfie. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sending positive thoughts your way girafe x


----------



## garfie

Right Ladies

Can anyone explain this to me:-

2 May HCG 32
9 May HCG 798
16 May HCG 3443

The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.

So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.

:hugs:

X


----------



## mellywelly

I don't get it either, so that means your levels have dropped?


----------



## prayingforbby

garfie said:


> Right Ladies
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me:-
> 
> 2 May HCG 32
> 9 May HCG 798
> 16 May HCG 3443
> 
> The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.
> 
> So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Was your last blood test on the 16th?


----------



## filipenko32

Garfie I will keep you in my thoughts, I really hope everything turns out well for you xx


----------



## garfie

prayingforbby said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Right Ladies
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me:-
> 
> 2 May HCG 32
> 9 May HCG 798
> 16 May HCG 3443
> 
> The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.
> 
> So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Was your last blood test on the 16th?Click to expand...

Yes hun they said the levels were fine and not to worry :dohh:

How can it be that my levels have dropped back to exactly what they were 2 weeks ago.

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

mellywelly said:


> I don't get it either, so that means your levels have dropped?

That's what I thought along with an empty sac measuring 20mm - surely that's not good news???

:hugs:

X


----------



## prayingforbby

Are you able to call them back to clarify the results? or ask the doctor to call you?


----------



## Little J

thats very odd they are saying its good news when it seems to have dropped that much? Im confused!

Hopefully they are just being wierd and everything is indeed ok


----------



## jrowenj

I agree you should get hold of dr


----------



## darkstar

Good luck Garfie will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## tlustica

nipsnnibbles said:


> beautiful!! did you see mine?:flower:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlustica said:
> 
> 
> Had my first us:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/1338354960.jpg
> 
> Heart beat was 152:) soo happy!!!
> 
> gorgeous scan!!! How amazing is hearing that strong heart beat?! ahhhh!! Congrats!Click to expand...Click to expand...

The scans really make it feel real:) yes nipsnnibbles!! Awww so exciting!!! I really hope its a girl since dp already has a son but a healthy baby is all that matters:)


----------



## shellsy0424

I got my BFP on May 13th (Mother's day)!!!! Pregnant with baby number two EDD January 21st,2013!!


----------



## MrsC2B

I had an early scan today as well - saw the heartbeat, but they don't measure it at my hospital. It's 12mm long and looking good :)
 



Attached Files:







no_name.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jrowenj

I just wiped and there was blood :cry:


----------



## garfie

Hun try and remain calm, have you had sex recently? What colour was it and was there a lot or a spot?

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

it was bright red just like a period and it had a clot in it :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> I just wiped and there was blood :cry:

Was there alot was it red? I spot after sex


----------



## garfie

Can you phone your MW/Doc for reassurance hun?

You had your scan a few days ago didn't you and everything was ok.

Try to remain calm hun and if you can put your feet up make sure you are drinking plenty too.

Fingers crossed all okay, lots of ladies have bleeding and the little one is fine.

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I just wiped and there was blood :cry:
> 
> Was there alot was it red? I spot after sexClick to expand...

it was like a whole toilet paper worth... does that make sense???

I called my dr and I am going in a half hour for a scan...

I had my scan last week and baby was measuring on schedule and had a strong heartbeat :shrug:


----------



## Lauren021406

try to stay calm...sending good thoughts your way


jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I just wiped and there was blood :cry:
> 
> Was there alot was it red? I spot after sexClick to expand...
> 
> it was like a whole toilet paper worth... does that make sense???
> 
> I called my dr and I am going in a half hour for a scan...
> 
> I had my scan last week and baby was measuring on schedule and had a strong heartbeat :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## tlustica

jrowenj said:


> it was bright red just like a period and it had a clot in it :cry:

Praying for u!! I had a little blood a few days ago and the nurse said it was normal!


----------



## jrowenj

tlustica said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> it was bright red just like a period and it had a clot in it :cry:
> 
> Praying for u!! I had a little blood a few days ago and the nurse said it was normal!Click to expand...

was it bright red :cry:

This looked exactly like my period


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm keeping u in my thought let us know what happens
And I'm sure ur ok :)


----------



## garfie

Good luck hun try and remain calm. Thinking of you.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed everything is ok,bleeding can be quite common,its good you are getting seen so quickly


----------



## jrowenj

mamadonna said:


> Fingers crossed everything is ok,bleeding can be quite common,its good you are getting seen so quickly

it just so happens that my Drs office ONLY does scans on Wednesday evenings... thank GOD... i hope it's just a weird trick my body is playing on me


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is ok,bleeding can be quite common,its good you are getting seen so quickly
> 
> it just so happens that my Drs office ONLY does scans on Wednesday evenings... thank GOD... i hope it's just a weird trick my body is playing on meClick to expand...

Me too but don't worry I spot almost every time I have sex and doctor said it was normal and trust me I freak out ever time


----------



## jrowenj

define spotting.... this was like mucusy bright red blood with a thick blood clot


----------



## mamadonna

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is ok,bleeding can be quite common,its good you are getting seen so quickly
> 
> it just so happens that my Drs office ONLY does scans on Wednesday evenings... thank GOD... i hope it's just a weird trick my body is playing on meClick to expand...
> 
> Me too but don't worry I spot almost every time I have sex and doctor said it was normal and trust me I freak out ever timeClick to expand...

Keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> define spotting.... this was like mucusy bright red blood with a thick blood clot

Mine is light but my sister had bright red her whole pregnancy and she was fine 
Don't worry


----------



## jrowenj

thanks... it was only the one time when i wiped and I don't have cramps so I hope that is all good signs... 

ooooohhhh i had a pap smear yesterday but Dr said it would cause SPOTTING not bleeding????


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> thanks... it was only the one time when i wiped and I don't have cramps so I hope that is all good signs...
> 
> ooooohhhh i had a pap smear yesterday but Dr said it would cause SPOTTING not bleeding????

I'm sure it's just that then that can be a comon problem


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jrowenj - hope all is ok, thinking of you.
Hopefully it will be from the pap.

Has it now stopped?


----------



## Greens25

Jaime........thinking of you! Keep us posted!


----------



## duckytwins

I h ad a pap early with Tess and I bled (not spotting, a bleed). I think that's expected. Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## els1022

Thinking of you Jrowenj! Keep us posted.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, wondering if I can jump in and join this thread. Got my :bfp: yesterday after 8 years TTC. Due date 30th January 2012 and I am currently 5 weeks. Would anyone like to buddy up and share symptoms and bumps etc ?


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome Lorna! Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'd love to buddy up were only a week difference


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi Kaicee that will be great  Buddies we are and is there an official way to buddy up lol ?


----------



## jrowenj

went to my dr's and had an u/s... everything is OK!!!!!!! THank you, LORD!!!!!!! Heard the heartbeat 175bpm and baby is measuring 9 weeks 6days!

When they showed me baby on the screen I shouted THANK GOD, HOLY SHIT!!!! And the tech laughed hahaha!

Thanks for the support!!!!!!


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> went to my dr's and had an u/s... everything is OK!!!!!!! THank you, LORD!!!!!!! Heard the heartbeat 175bpm and baby is measuring 9 weeks 6days!
> 
> When they showed me baby on the screen I shouted THANK GOD, HOLY SHIT!!!! And the tech laughed hahaha!
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!!!!


What a relief! It must have been that pap smear disrupting things. It's so good you could get a scan so fast to ease your mind.


----------



## prayingforbby

Great news!!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> went to my dr's and had an u/s... everything is OK!!!!!!! THank you, LORD!!!!!!! Heard the heartbeat 175bpm and baby is measuring 9 weeks 6days!
> 
> When they showed me baby on the screen I shouted THANK GOD, HOLY SHIT!!!! And the tech laughed hahaha!
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!!!!


YAY! So glad everything is ok!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks ladies... i love this site... ahh you girls are the BEST


----------



## Kaiecee

Im so happy to hear that but I was sure there was nothing to worry about 
:)


----------



## mamadonna

jrowenj said:


> went to my dr's and had an u/s... everything is OK!!!!!!! THank you, LORD!!!!!!! Heard the heartbeat 175bpm and baby is measuring 9 weeks 6days!
> 
> When they showed me baby on the screen I shouted THANK GOD, HOLY SHIT!!!! And the tech laughed hahaha!
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!!!!

That's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## duckytwins

Since there's so many ladies in this group, I thought I'd post this and hopefully get some feedback (sorry it's a cross-post). 


One of the apps I have that guide you through pregnancy said something about feeling contractions as the uterus grows. I wonder if that's part of what I'm feeling. I felt, what I can only describe as an electric current, go up my belly, down behind it and to my cervix. Does that sound like a contraction? Or something I should worry about?


----------



## stuckinoki

I guess after all that bleeding, our little bean has decided to stick around. I bled light/medium for 3 days and spotted the past 2 so I was sure I miscarried and that it was all over....dealt with the heartbreak and ate a bunch of pretzel m&ms to numb the pain...

Today, I decided to test again because the doctor called and said that on Friday, my hCG was at 27miu and she was confused about it rising...so I tested to get all of the extra tests out of the house, and this is what I got.

https://i45.tinypic.com/epg6yo.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/2yyyx3t.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/35kpvsw.jpg

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/stuckinoki/HPTs/a02b1b3e.jpg

This is hands down, the strangest thing I've ever been through, so I guess for now until my doctors appointment on Friday, I'm still expecting a baby on January 3o, 2013


----------



## duckytwins

great news stuck!:dust:


----------



## Precious84

Doing a happy baby dance right now! My HCG level at 6 weeks is 11K. Hopefully it's bigger in the next two days for my next labs


----------



## Little J

stuck- that is crazy! hope everything works out ok!!

jrow- SOOOO glad u are doing ok. Thats so wierd that you were bleeding like that after a pap smear? maybe u had a blood pocket in ur uterus or somthing, my cousin had that and bleed like crazy at 7 weeks and she thought she had miscarried but the baby was fine.

what did the Dr. say happened?!

PS, I APPARENTLY have no sense of control and i took another Dollar tree test bc i wanted to conquor it :haha: and it was as dark as the control yipeee!! ok no more testing now... for real :blush::haha:

i feel like i can eat a boat filled with anything and everything, at this rate im gunna be a whale if i dont stop!


----------



## Little J

welcome Lorna! Ur not far behind me at all! :flower:

when is ur first scan?!


----------



## brieri1

I thought I had missed the whole tired thing. Turns out, it just took a little while to kick in. I've been in bed at 9, get up somewhere between 6:30 and 9 in the morning and take two naps everyday regardless of everything else, and I'm still exhausted. Anyone else super tired?


----------



## Little J

jrow- i think what happend is when they gave u a pap they probably dislogged the mucus plug and the blood was pooled there and released from probably the baby implanting and causing spotting which just accumulated. 

Usually Dr.s dont allow pregnant women to get a pap so they dont cause any interuption for the pregnancy. If my Dr. wanted to do one id say NO WAY until after the baby is born

(i dont need one anyways for like a year and a half since the regulatiuons changed to every 2 years now for my age range)


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> I thought I had missed the whole tired thing. Turns out, it just took a little while to kick in. I've been in bed at 9, get up somewhere between 6:30 and 9 in the morning and take two naps everyday regardless of everything else, and I'm still exhausted. Anyone else super tired?

i am for sure! im sure its the progesterone im taking as well.... i always feel like i need a nap when i get home from work. and i sleep hard as a rock when i nap


----------



## NellandZack

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, wondering if I can jump in and join this thread. Got my :bfp: yesterday after 8 years TTC. Due date 30th January 2012 and I am currently 5 weeks. Would anyone like to buddy up and share symptoms and bumps etc ?

Hi Lorna!! Congrats!! :) im 5 weeks and 3 days! Hope your feeling well! :) my biggest symptom has been fatigue and crampy. Also sore BB. Keep in touch!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lorna: CONGRATS! 8 years TTC! I'm so happy you got that eggy! :happydance: I'm 5 weeks 4 days... Very exciting! How have you been feeling?

Sore boobs, frequent urination, spells of MS, many vivid dreams... Thats about it!


----------



## LornaMJ

Little J - I haven't booked a scan yet, I have an appt with my GP on Wednesday 6th. Just sorting out a midwife, have to get my head around how things are done in NZ as only moved here from UK 2.5 years ago. When is your due date?

NellandZack - I have also had lots of lower abdo cramps for about 9 days now, got me a until I done my test was sure it was AF coming, fatigue, acne, frequent urination, heartburn and sore BB's I swear they are already getting bigger :thumbup: When is your due date?

Leinzlove - Thanks been a long time waiting and just so elated. Feeling all the above which can only be good:thumbup: When is your due date?


----------



## Leinzlove

January 26 for me hun!


----------



## prayingforbby

brieri1 said:


> I thought I had missed the whole tired thing. Turns out, it just took a little while to kick in. I've been in bed at 9, get up somewhere between 6:30 and 9 in the morning and take two naps everyday regardless of everything else, and I'm still exhausted. Anyone else super tired?

I already sleep alot, so it was hard for my husband imagining me sleeping more lol. But thankfully he understands and lets me sleep. I don't work or have other kids and I still have to nap. Not sure what would happen if I did :).


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm a SAHM and I chase a toddler around. But, when she naps I nap! :)


----------



## MamaDee

Little J: I also peed on a dollar store test today on my lunch hour :haha: have no idea why as I haven't tested in over two weeks. Just had the urge lol. Of course I got blaring lines. 

Lorna: congratulations. You must be so so excited!! :happydance:

Jrowe: so glad to hear all is okay!! The exact same thing happened to me a week and a half ago. I haven't yet seen the heartbeat tho. But the blood went away same day. Praying I get to see the little HB flickering away Friday morning. 

Garfie: I'm so sorry that they're putting you in limbo. I hope you get clear good news soon! :hugs:

Brieri: I am also beyond tired. Will be heading off to bed as soon as DS stops calling out from bed and as I'm done typing this. Cant get anything done around tge house because with my early bedtime lately theres just not enough hours in the day. I was so tired I really wanted to take a nap in my car at lunch today :haha: felt too awkward though!

Stuckinoki: what a rollercoaster! I hope you get some more good news soon :hugs:

Duckytwins: it could be that but I'm not sure. I've had a few random shooting pains. Through my bbs and through my cervix area. But when I was pregnant with DS the "fake" contractions more just felt like my uterus tightening into a little ball. I had Braxton hicks start really early on. Also would happen everytime I had an O :blush: from about 14 weeks on I could always feel it clench up.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> I thought I had missed the whole tired thing. Turns out, it just took a little while to kick in. I've been in bed at 9, get up somewhere between 6:30 and 9 in the morning and take two naps everyday regardless of everything else, and I'm still exhausted. Anyone else super tired?

Yes! I am unbelievably tired. Like you I can sleep all night and then just a couple of hours later I'm ready to go back to bed. 
I am discovering that if I need to do anything i have to do it in the morning after I wake up because after lunch I'm wiped out for the afternoon.
It's 1pm here and I have a few hours of coding work to do on my computer ( REALLY should have done it this morning but put it off) and my eyes are so heavy I just can't focus (which is why I'm on here procrastinating lol). I just have no energy and even if I have a nap I'm still sleepy all afternoon.
Sometimes in the early evening I feel a little better around 6pm but by 8 or 9pm I'm wiped out again and ready for bed. I feel like a zombie and can only hope that this only lasts until second trimester. I've had two babies before and never was anywhere near this tired.


----------



## filipenko32

I am SUPER tired, it comes over me in waves of serious fatigue like that feeling you get before you're about to go into a deep sleep but I sometimes can't sleep again because Ive had enough sleep! I get it in the late morning and late afternoon / all evening. It comes with my nausea too. It's yuk but reassuring. My appetite goes at this time too.


----------



## Kaiecee

LornaMJ said:


> Hi Kaicee that will be great  Buddies we are and is there an official way to buddy up lol ?

u can put me as a buddy where u add ur banner i think :)
btw congrats after 8 yrs of conciving how u feeling now?


----------



## Kaiecee

so i thin the morning sickness is just around the corner im so sick everyday but i dont acctually puke which i think might be worse!


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah I'm the same this nausea is dreadful,i also think the actual sickness is just around the corner


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jrowenj - that is great news! And are they measuring you ahead now? Thought we were about the same at 9 weeks? Lovely strong h beat too :)

Super tired this morning, I've had 8.5 hrs sleep, had to get up up take Hubby to work and now contemplating going into work late so I can grab another hour! The sickness was dreadful yesterday, mine tends to come and go, ok one day and then awful the next and it really wipes you out. I've not actually been sick but the constant feeling and dashing to the toilet for nothing to come up is not nice.

So I'm 9 weeks tomorrow! Wow that's gone fast, hope the next three do too!
Has anyone else lost weight since falling? I'm overweight anyhow but have lost about 10lb since I found out. I guess it's a combination of the sickness, no appetite, and eating healthier. My midwife didn't seem too worried when I saw her.


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Jrowenj - that is great news! And are they measuring you ahead now? Thought we were about the same at 9 weeks? Lovely strong h beat too :)
> 
> Super tired this morning, I've had 8.5 hrs sleep, had to get up up take Hubby to work and now contemplating going into work late so I can grab another hour! The sickness was dreadful yesterday, mine tends to come and go, ok one day and then awful the next and it really wipes you out. I've not actually been sick but the constant feeling and dashing to the toilet for nothing to come up is not nice.
> 
> So I'm 9 weeks tomorrow! Wow that's gone fast, hope the next three do too!
> Has anyone else lost weight since falling? I'm overweight anyhow but have lost about 10lb since I found out. I guess it's a combination of the sickness, no appetite, and eating healthier. My midwife didn't seem too worried when I saw her.

Thanks! I dont knw why im measuring ahead again! Oh well! As long as everything is ok...

Happy 9 weeks tmrw!


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news jro! I like what you shouted :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Sonia I think it's quite common to lose weight in early pregnancy! All this nausea is good for dieting I suppose!!


----------



## jrowenj

So did the u/s tech, filipenko! Hahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

So, for 2 weeks I have been measuring ahead so I don't know if I am 9 weeks or 10 weeks today! Of course I wanna go with 10 weeks!


----------



## Lillian33

Evening/morning ladies! Just wanted to say a quick YAY to Jrowe and Stucki - love reading good news :)

Also I have everything crossed for you Garfie, I really hope you get some clear and wonderful answers soon.

Hope you January mammas are all feeling as well as can be and a big welcome to the new ladies!

xxxx


----------



## mellywelly

Stucki, thats one hell of a sticky baby you have there! Maybe it was twins but you lost one? 

Lorna, congratulations! Cant imagine how you must have felt seeing a positive test after 8 years! Bet you couldn't believe your eyes!


----------



## gingermango

So im off to see my gp this morning. Ive been taking the cyclizine for two weeks now and im still not able to keep anything down :cry: so hopefully she will give me some different meds to try. Also im really struggling with working full time and looking after the kids/house while constantly being sick and shattered so im going to speak to her about signing me off work for a bit. Really cant wait for this trimester to be over so I can get back to normal.


----------



## garfie

Thanks for all your good wishes and advice ladies:flower:

Phoned the hospital this morning told them I was not happy with the results (fair enough I could understand the levels could be dropping) but surely not to the exact number?

Spoke to a nurse she got the dr to call me back, This is what he said:-

HCG level is 29000 (not 798) good job I questioned it.

Sac is measuring 15.3mm (not 20mm as I was told) and anything smaller than 2cm would be very difficult to see a baby.

No further blood tests needed.

Repeat scan 8 June - to relax and wait, unless I have bleeding/cramping in the meantime I should be able to see something at the next scan.:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy at the moment, he apologised for their error all the way through and the worry it has caused and was pleased that one of us was on the ball (me).

I am just so relieved (have been up since 4.15) Maybe tonight I might get a better sleep.

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingermango

garfie thats great news hun. Crossing my fingers you see the little bean on the 8th :hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

Garfie, I am SO pleased for you! and so glad you double checked!!

Happy and healthy 9 months! x


----------



## CharlieO

Can I add my due date to this thread? EDD is 22nd of Jan!


----------



## EmyDra

I think I'm reading most of this thread! So many preggo ladies!

I am neither gaining or losing weight, lost a full stone in my first tri last time due to appetite issues and sickness, haven't had that at all this time.

Good to see you are all doing well and those due in early Jan haven't got long at all till the 2nd tri!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Girafe - that is great news and well done for querying it with them! The Doctor sounds as though they reassured you massively, so pleased for you.

Now, put your feet up and get some sleep x


----------



## snowangel187

Garfie- great news!! I assumed after reading the same number they must have misread, especially with them being pleased with it!! I know just how u feel about the unnecessary stress!! Don't they know stress is bad for pregnant women!! Geesh. :flower:


----------



## Little J

Garfie- Congrats! Good thing u followed up!

Lorna- my scan is June 13th! I will be between 7 and 8 weeks then.


----------



## jrowenj

Garfie - sooooo happy everything is OK!!!! Wow... so happy they made a mistake, but what a scary mistake to have made!!!!!! Yay for all the good follow-ups ... what a rocky past few days, right?!


----------



## jrowenj

My little peanut yesterday all snug and safe....


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable Jaime! 
Garfie, what a scare you had! I'm so glad everything is okay! Good for you for taking control!


----------



## Little J

aww cute cute!


----------



## JCh

MS can be JUST nausea without vomiting, apparently that's what my mom had with each of us 3. This is what I've had so far with occasional dry heaves (TMI-sorry!) Usually get like that when I don't have something in my stomach.
I just wanted to send some reassurance since not everyone will vomit when having ms.

Hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Garfie: Happy for the good news. :happydance:

Jaime: Your bean is beautiful! I love seeing the scan pics. 

Does anyone else just feel completely strange in their body? I don't have horrible ms or cramps or anything. But all together, I just feel so uncomfortable/not myself.


----------



## JCh

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Garfie: Happy for the good news. :happydance:
> 
> Jaime: Your bean is beautiful! I love seeing the scan pics.
> 
> Does anyone else just feel completely strange in their body? I don't have horrible ms or cramps or anything. But all together, I just feel so uncomfortable/not myself.

I think it's the fatigue, I feel like I'm stuck in a perpetual dream state - not quite fully awake or there.... I have had ms off and on, as well as some cramps and headaches.... I feel like I'm not myself, hope that this passes once 2nd tri is here....


----------



## duckytwins

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Does anyone else just feel completely strange in their body? I don't have horrible ms or cramps or anything. But all together, I just feel so uncomfortable/not myself.

YES! I can't even describe it, I just feel "off." I had some cramping, but it's pretty much gone and I've had a lot of nausea, but I've only ever thrown up twice (and there was nothing in my stomach). But I just kind feel blah. And I'm exhausted...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

beautiful ...congrats:thumbup:


jrowenj said:


> My little peanut yesterday all snug and safe....
> 
> 
> View attachment 410029


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i just called the place where i had my U/S done, and i asked for the disc/cd of the scan and they said in 1 hr i can pick it up!! im soooo excited!!! yeaaay! :)


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> i just called the place where i had my U/S done, and i asked for the disc/cd of the scan and they said in 1 hr i can pick it up!! im soooo excited!!! yeaaay! :)

Cool!!


----------



## brieri1

My husband and I went to bed pretty early last night, but for some reason, we turned the light back on after half an hour to do something, and there was a tarantula climbing up the wall on his side of the bed. He killed it, but needless to say, I didn't sleep well. I got up twice to pee and I had dreams that I was a canadian goose and I was flying over the ocean while this gigantic crocodile tried to eat me.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

sooo happy..
so how are you feeling today????jrowenj


jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i just called the place where i had my U/S done, and i asked for the disc/cd of the scan and they said in 1 hr i can pick it up!! im soooo excited!!! yeaaay! :)
> 
> Cool!!Click to expand...


----------



## Little J

a tarantula?! where the heck do you live?!?! i get creeped out by our tiny spiders in the US, haha

I have felt off also.... not crampy like i was before, but i do get quezzy feeling random tmes of the day, sometimes its when im eating somthing. When i go to bed, i have to get up in the middle of the night bc i feel like my bladder is going to explode but i peed before bed AND i made sure not to consume too much fluid before bed....

I have been craving like crazy tho... i usually dont like to eat cake and yesterday i CRAVED it so i had Hubby stop and get some ingredients for me to make some. Also, at times i feel not that hungry and 10 minutes later i feel like i can eat a whole bus load!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> sooo happy..
> so how are you feeling today????jrowenj
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i just called the place where i had my U/S done, and i asked for the disc/cd of the scan and they said in 1 hr i can pick it up!! im soooo excited!!! yeaaay! :)
> 
> Cool!!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Soooo much better. Took the day off to rest!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

awesome!! i am gonna take a nap soon..kinda tired too....
we are like 3 days apart with due dates its awesome!!!



jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> sooo happy..
> so how are you feeling today????jrowenj
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i just called the place where i had my U/S done, and i asked for the disc/cd of the scan and they said in 1 hr i can pick it up!! im soooo excited!!! yeaaay! :)
> 
> Cool!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo much better. Took the day off to rest!Click to expand...


----------



## AJThomas

So happy to catch up and see the new bfps, scans, and especially Garfie's update, it made my day!!

Afm, appt with my midwife tomorrow, not looking forward to all the tests and stuff but its one step closer I guess.


----------



## snowangel187

At the very beginning of this pregnancy I had horrible food aversions.. The smell or thought of anything and everything made me :sick: But for the last week or so I have been craving so many random things, that I don't eat often.. Like for the last few days I've been craving a Steak and Cheese sub, so I'm about to head out and cave that craving.. :blush: 

What are your cravings?


----------



## filipenko32

Garfie fab news so relieved for you!! :yipee:

Still waiting for my clinic to email the pictures of my scan!! Sent them a mild rant email but they will be getting a stronger one if I don't get them. Because of all my history I see a top very very expensive consultant so the least they can do is email me my first ever good scan pic!!! :brat:


----------



## filipenko32

I have a window of about one hour in the whole day where I am ravenous and then I have to pick very small snacks as I feel :sick: (mildly) with no appetite.


----------



## jrowenj

i have been craving melted mozzarella and tomato sauce... so, basically all italian food!


----------



## JCh

I really want a steak with some potatoes. But we can't have a bbq, so we may need to go out for one?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh steak! I had it for the longest time, and I precisely cooked a steak and cheese sub this past Tuesday! What were the odds of that? Right now I've been wanting Guatemalan-Chinese rice (If that makes any sense) I've been having such a hard time since a little over half my cravings are Guatemalan food! :(


----------



## filipenko32

Jro I am eating melted cheese on toast with tomato sauce right now!


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh steak! I had it for the longest time, and I precisely cooked a steak and cheese sub this past Tuesday! What were the odds of that? Right now I've been wanting Guatemalan-Chinese rice (If that makes any sense) I've been having such a hard time since a little over half my cravings are Guatemalan food! :(

Time for a trip to Guatemala?


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations to all the girls who have had great scans btw! I did read back but it was bad timing with garfie's old bad news.


----------



## Little J

the only smell that makes me wanna gag when i smell it is beer.... and i LOVE beer....well not anymore right now :haha:

i honestly go from one craving to the next.... mexican food... popcorn... sourdough bread! i feel like 5 weeks is a little early for this, or im just weak and give in or blaming my fattyness on being preggers :haha::blush:


----------



## Little J

mmm.... im craving a baked potatoe with steamed broccoli and drizzled cheese all over it. OMG im so wierd! haha


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmmm but hold the broccoli!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> mmm.... im craving a baked potatoe with steamed broccoli and drizzled cheese all over it. OMG im so wierd! haha


I crave potatoes a lot. Also any meat that has been fried and drizzled in gravy. Normally I'm not big on eating that but oh man this baby wants it. :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!

I am measuring 10 weeks today

Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???

when we see the heartbeat at our scan in 2 weeks then we are going to tell family.... but probably wont say anything to others until 10-12 weeks. Do what you feel is comfortable with u!

Your family will be there no matter what happens so since u saw that little heartbeat i say go for it!


----------



## mellywelly

I still just don't want to eat, no sickness, just nothing takes my fancy. 

Garfie, fantastic news!


----------



## mellywelly

I still just don't want to eat, no sickness, just nothing takes my fancy. 

Garfie, fantastic news!


----------



## filipenko32

Im announcing at 10.5 weeks when it's father's day here. We are giving the granddads to be happy grandad cards instead of happy father's day cards with scan pics in! :cloud9: can't wait!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Oh steak! I had it for the longest time, and I precisely cooked a steak and cheese sub this past Tuesday! What were the odds of that? Right now I've been wanting Guatemalan-Chinese rice (If that makes any sense) I've been having such a hard time since a little over half my cravings are Guatemalan food! :(
> 
> Time for a trip to Guatemala?Click to expand...

I was going to go with my In-Laws to Guatemala on the 19 of this month and visit my parents. :cry: But hubby got a new job, so we have to be moving by that date to a new town, and everything got so complicated that I decided to postpone it. (and to be completely honest, with all the pregnancy thing, haha, I really don't feel like leaving hubby for a whole month) :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???

i posted it on fb with my pregrnancy test right away


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???
> 
> i posted it on fb with my pregrnancy test right awayClick to expand...

oh wow!!!

I had a mmc at 6 weeks my first pregnancy, so I have been kinda cautious this time with who I tell... but I feel so confident after my scan last night!


----------



## filipenko32

There's no way I would announce straight away now but I did with my first pregnancy, we told everyone! I think that's just a natural happy reaction, it's just so exciting. Im excited now but I will be beside myself after my 8 weeks scan as I know that if there are still no ominous signs then the chances of mc are incredibly low even for someone like me!


----------



## Lauren021406

Itold parents and siblings at 5 weeks and some close friends. Everyone else iwill at 12!



jrowenj said:


> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Itold parents and siblings at 5 weeks and some close friends. Everyone else iwill at 12!
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???Click to expand...

I told my parents and siblings at 6 weeks this time... I can't wait 2 more weeks to tell my extended family!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little J

i think my MS is beginning to arrive.... yesterday and today always in the middle of the day i get queezy and feel icky..... but its ok by me!! Then i know my baby is progressing! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???
> 
> i posted it on fb with my pregrnancy test right awayClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow!!!
> 
> I had a mmc at 6 weeks my first pregnancy, so I have been kinda cautious this time with who I tell... but I feel so confident after my scan last night!Click to expand...

i completly understand but im 6w 3d and im already showing so its hard to hid it lol


----------



## Kaiecee

my morning sickness got me this morning and im sur ill be getting from now on till the end thats what happened with my other 2 pregnancies


----------



## sassy_mom

Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone else having a problem with foods leaving horrible tastes in your mouth? I am having this problem and it only increases the urge to :sick:. If I brush my teeth, it makes me gag which nearly makes me lose everything in my stomach. Oh come on 2nd trimester!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???
> 
> i posted it on fb with my pregrnancy test right awayClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow!!!
> 
> I had a mmc at 6 weeks my first pregnancy, so I have been kinda cautious this time with who I tell... but I feel so confident after my scan last night!Click to expand...
> 
> i completly understand but im 6w 3d and im already showing so its hard to hid it lolClick to expand...

hahaha! I hear ya! I had to wear a very flowy outfit to a bbq last weekend because you can totally see my bump!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.

:hugs:

Hopefully now that you are further along it will start to subside


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???
> 
> i posted it on fb with my pregrnancy test right awayClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow!!!
> 
> I had a mmc at 6 weeks my first pregnancy, so I have been kinda cautious this time with who I tell... but I feel so confident after my scan last night!Click to expand...
> 
> i completly understand but im 6w 3d and im already showing so its hard to hid it lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha! I hear ya! I had to wear a very flowy outfit to a bbq last weekend because you can totally see my bump!Click to expand...


lol so cute ...so u gonna actually wait to tell everyone else?


----------



## Indiapops

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with foods leaving horrible tastes in your mouth? I am having this problem and it only increases the urge to :sick:. If I brush my teeth, it makes me gag which nearly makes me lose everything in my stomach. Oh come on 2nd trimester!!!!!!

 brushing my teeth is the worst part for me.. :( Food doesn't leave a bad taste but some things do taste odd x


----------



## Soniamillie01

We've told our families, close friends and work. We didn't really have much choice due to being in hospital and my mum seems to have developed fog horn mouth and insists on telling everyone she sees!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???
> 
> i posted it on fb with my pregrnancy test right awayClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow!!!
> 
> I had a mmc at 6 weeks my first pregnancy, so I have been kinda cautious this time with who I tell... but I feel so confident after my scan last night!Click to expand...
> 
> i completly understand but im 6w 3d and im already showing so its hard to hid it lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha! I hear ya! I had to wear a very flowy outfit to a bbq last weekend because you can totally see my bump!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol so cute ...so u gonna actually wait to tell everyone else?Click to expand...

I may unleash my mom to extended family right now and wait to announce to friends in 2 weeks


----------



## Indiapops

Soniamillie01 said:


> We've told our families, close friends and work. We didn't really have much choice due to being in hospital and my mum seems to have developed fog horn mouth and insists on telling everyone she sees!

Lol sounds like my mum.. she asked if she could tell people last week.. I thought she ment her sisters.. 5 mins later she tells me she put it on Facebook...

I did tell my family at 6 weeks everyone else found out last weekend..x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh, I better tell mine no Facebook yet! She sees people we've not seen for years, like mums friends I went to school with 15 yrs ago and is telling them, I then get Facebook msgs congratulating me!


----------



## tlustica

Indiapops said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> We've told our families, close friends and work. We didn't really have much choice due to being in hospital and my mum seems to have developed fog horn mouth and insists on telling everyone she sees!
> 
> Lol sounds like my mum.. she asked if she could tell people last week.. I thought she ment her sisters.. 5 mins later she tells me she put it on Facebook...
> 
> I did tell my family at 6 weeks everyone else found out last weekend..xClick to expand...

Lmao sounds like my mom! We told our family and a few close friends...somehow it leaked out at my work but we won't be making it completely official or "fb official" lol for a week or two. Just waiting it out:) my stepson's mom is a lil off her rocker and still has it in her head after all this time that she's "meant to be" with dp so we don't want her finding out and goin all nuts till there's less chance of a mc. She's a winner lol

And man...I don't know which is worse...puking or the need to. Pretty much 24/7 I have the need to puke or sit down because I'm dizzy but no actual ms...almost feel like actual ms would be better because at least I could puke lol...careful what u wish for right?!

I'm soo glad everythings ok jrowenj!! I had bright red no clot and it was fine:) makes me glad to hear I'm not the only one who said holy shit at an ultrasound hahaha the nurse looked at me like I was crazy!

And steak as a craving?! That's like the number one thing to make me gag and I LOVE steak:( that and some melted cheese...yet again my other fav that I can't eat anymore:( I have some cravings until i have to eat then they disappear..I'm scared the whole pregnancy is gonna be this hard lol:(


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> mmm.... im craving a baked potatoe with steamed broccoli and drizzled cheese all over it. OMG im so wierd! haha

last week i had a baked potato everyday.. :haha:


----------



## brieri1

Little J said:


> a tarantula?! where the heck do you live?!?! i get creeped out by our tiny spiders in the US, haha
> 
> I have felt off also.... not crampy like i was before, but i do get quezzy feeling random tmes of the day, sometimes its when im eating somthing. When i go to bed, i have to get up in the middle of the night bc i feel like my bladder is going to explode but i peed before bed AND i made sure not to consume too much fluid before bed....
> 
> I have been craving like crazy tho... i usually dont like to eat cake and yesterday i CRAVED it so i had Hubby stop and get some ingredients for me to make some. Also, at times i feel not that hungry and 10 minutes later i feel like i can eat a whole bus load!

I live in sunny California. We have tarantulas in the US. I don't care if they are outside, I don't like when spiders are in my space. 

I'm a dizzying combination of occasionally crampy, nauseous, but not as bad since I switched to taking my prenatals before bed, exhausted and moody. I snapped at my husband for asking me if I was alright after I bit my lip pretty hard last night.


----------



## duckytwins

RE telling everyone. We told my parents and sister and brother-in-law on Mother's Day, then a few friends at DH's birthday party a few weeks ago and we just told FB last Friday. We posted this picture as our profile pictures: 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/bigbrothers.jpg

When I was pg with Tess, we were just about to announce it to the world when things went wrong. Then the only thing I got to post on FB was that we lost her. I know 8 weeks is early, but we decided, we want to enjoy this one publically, for as long as possible.


----------



## brieri1

duckytwins said:


> RE telling everyone. We told my parents and sister and brother-in-law on Mother's Day, then a few friends at DH's birthday party a few weeks ago and we just told FB last Friday. We posted this picture as our profile pictures:
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/bigbrothers.jpg
> 
> When I was pg with Tess, we were just about to announce it to the world when things went wrong. Then the only thing I got to post on FB was that we lost her. I know 8 weeks is early, but we decided, we want to enjoy this one publically, for as long as possible.

That's adorable. I haven't posted on fb yet, but everyone seems to know anyway, lol. That's what I get for telling my mother.


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> soooo I think I want to make the announcement to the family!!!!
> 
> I am measuring 10 weeks today
> 
> Is everyone waiting until the 12 week to announce???

I announced at 3weeks 4days :rofl: I say go ahead announce it. :flower:


----------



## Kittenscales

7 weeks, expecting around the 19th January. Have told close family and a few close friends  x


----------



## mamadonna

Loving all the good news and lovely scan pics!

Afm i am so tired i just wanna sleep and bloated too,finding it very hard goin to the loo:blush:


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with foods leaving horrible tastes in your mouth? I am having this problem and it only increases the urge to :sick:. If I brush my teeth, it makes me gag which nearly makes me lose everything in my stomach. Oh come on 2nd trimester!!!!!!

Last week I had an awful metallic taste in my mouth I couldn't rid of for days. I couldn't drink water because it tasted like metal so I was drinking different juices instead. I did find it hard to enjoy food. 
Brushing my teeth does that to me as well, I hate doing it now. I'm paranoid about keeping my teeth clean though, my mother lost all her teeth when she was pregnant with me and got dentures at age 23!


----------



## tlustica

duckytwins said:


> RE telling everyone. We told my parents and sister and brother-in-law on Mother's Day, then a few friends at DH's birthday party a few weeks ago and we just told FB last Friday. We posted this picture as our profile pictures:
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/bigbrothers.jpg
> 
> When I was pg with Tess, we were just about to announce it to the world when things went wrong. Then the only thing I got to post on FB was that we lost her. I know 8 weeks is early, but we decided, we want to enjoy this one publically, for as long as possible.

Ahh I love it!! They're so stinkin cute!!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.

Have you tried Sea Bands? Walmart sells them they're like $8 it's helped me. You could ask ur dr to prescribe something if you can't take it anymore.. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

I'm craving red meat all the time. I keep having to remind myself to cook chicken or fish so that OH doesn't get tired of it he doesn't seem to mind though. And burgers, every time I see a burger commercial I'm drooling.
Yesterday I had to have a bag of burger rings which are a type of chip here. I was salivating at the thought of them and then right after I went and bought them and ate half a big bag I felt ill.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> RE telling everyone. We told my parents and sister and brother-in-law on Mother's Day, then a few friends at DH's birthday party a few weeks ago and we just told FB last Friday. We posted this picture as our profile pictures:
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/bigbrothers.jpg
> 
> When I was pg with Tess, we were just about to announce it to the world when things went wrong. Then the only thing I got to post on FB was that we lost her. I know 8 weeks is early, but we decided, we want to enjoy this one publically, for as long as possible.

This pic makes me smile evrytime!


----------



## JCh

darkstar said:


> I'm craving red meat all the time. I keep having to remind myself to cook chicken or fish so that OH doesn't get tired of it he doesn't seem to mind though. And burgers, every time I see a burger commercial I'm drooling.
> Yesterday I had to have a bag of burger rings which are a type of chip here. I was salivating at the thought of them and then right after I went and bought them and ate half a big bag I felt ill.

I really want a good steak or burger all the time, it's been a top craving but I haven't been able to have steak yet, I'm gonna have to change that! Steak and garlic mash!!!! Mmmmm!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.
> 
> Have you tried Sea Bands? Walmart sells them they're like $8 it's helped me. You could ask ur dr to prescribe something if you can't take it anymore.. :hugs:Click to expand...


Oh yes. I've done sea bands, ginger, crackers, toast etc. I've done everything. I'm just trying to keep food in my stomach and rest a lot. Being still helps but it is difficult when needing to take care of my DD.


----------



## Little J

iv been kinda bitchy towards hubby too.... just like everything that bothered me before about him not doing stuff around the house, things hed say hed do... i just snapped. ITS JUST SO ANNOYING! plus 80% of the time i take care of our dogs like, feeding, bathing, excersizing them etc. and i guess im just getting all pissed now bc it WONT be like that with our child. He better be getting his rump up late at night when the baby cries too. So i made him aware of it that iv been nice thus far, but he better get his rear in gear or he wont like the wrath i will unleash (especially pregnancy hormone wrath!) :growlmad:


----------



## alannadee

Im craving some thing, but not really sure what yet! if that makes sense, suppose i will know it when i see it! all i can say is that its fruity! lol

I now feel sick from about 4pm all the way through till about 1Oam, the thought of food makes it even worse but tend to feel better if i eat some thing. I now have a stash of ginger biscuits by the bed!

We told my parents and a few work friends as soon as we found out, I have horses and needed the extra support so i could take it easy. We are going to tell hubby's parents if everything is ok with scan next week. But not telling work at all, hoping to hide it till july when we break up and then just walk in in sept all big and fat lol!


----------



## BabyDust04

I LOVE that Jes, such a great way to annouce it!

We did something similar with our daughter. We decided to tell our families on Mother's Day, so I bought a shirt for our daughter that says "Big Sister to Be" and dressed her in that for lunch. It didn't take long for everyone to get the idea :) 

I announced on FB a week ago, after we heard the HB. I figure, I am not one of those people who has a million FB friends. The people I have are family and close friends, for the most part, so if God forbid anything were to happen, most of them would find out about it anyway. 

My FB status was "What has two thumbs and is having another baby? <------ THIS GIRL! "


----------



## BabyDust04

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> mmm.... im craving a baked potatoe with steamed broccoli and drizzled cheese all over it. OMG im so wierd! haha
> 
> last week i had a baked potato everyday.. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, that sounds SO GOOD!! We are going out to dinner tonight, and I will def be getting one of these!


----------



## snowangel187

My fb status said, "We love DD so much we've decided to promote her to Big Sister!" And I too basically only have family and a few close friends on FB, since I moved 1800 miles away from everybody it's how we stay in contact.. I don't collect random people just to have friends, like some people I know.. :rofl:


----------



## mandmandp

I have that bad/metallic taste in my mouth too, especially when drinking water, but it can sometimes just last all day no matter what.

Have craved sweet things this time around, which is very bad for me I know. So I try to limit it to one dessert a day. Otherwise, not really getting food aversions this time. With my son I could only eat a thing once, and then because it made me sick, could never stand to see or smell it again. Had to get very creative with food after a few weeks!


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.
> 
> Have you tried Sea Bands? Walmart sells them they're like $8 it's helped me. You could ask ur dr to prescribe something if you can't take it anymore.. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes. I've done sea bands, ginger, crackers, toast etc. I've done everything. I'm just trying to keep food in my stomach and rest a lot. Being still helps but it is difficult when needing to take care of my DD.Click to expand...

Have you tried yoghurt? It helps me. It's not heavy but still puts a little something in your belly to hold back the hunger, I find the hunger makes me sicker.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

For the most part I do not stand oily greasy food right now. Just the thought of tater tots or french fries makes me sickish. My mom is thrilled that I am having somewhat of a more healthy look into my pregnancy (I miss her soups and vegies so much!) haha, since I am overweight. Hahahaha.


----------



## darkstar

I was messaging a friend of mine yesterday that I haven't spoken to in a while. I knew a long time ago she wanted children when she was getting married in her late 30's but the marriage ended before they started trying (she discovered he cheated throughout the engagement). She is probably early 40's now and I don't know her situation at the moment, last I heard she is still single. She asked how I am and I told her very tired and that I'm pregnant. She read the message and never responded. I feel awful now, we used to be closer but we live far apart now and have grown apart and maybe she's been upset she has never had a baby and I've put my foot in it. :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

How long has it been since she hasn't responded?


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.
> 
> Have you tried Sea Bands? Walmart sells them they're like $8 it's helped me. You could ask ur dr to prescribe something if you can't take it anymore.. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes. I've done sea bands, ginger, crackers, toast etc. I've done everything. I'm just trying to keep food in my stomach and rest a lot. Being still helps but it is difficult when needing to take care of my DD.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried yoghurt? It helps me. It's not heavy but still puts a little something in your belly to hold back the hunger, I find the hunger makes me sicker.Click to expand...


Yes yogurt and any dairy makes horrible tastes in my mouth so I have to stay away from them. Hunger makes me sicker so I eat pretty much all day. Peppermint tea has helped me a lot but sometimes nothing helps and I just have to fight through it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> iv been kinda bitchy towards hubby too.... just like everything that bothered me before about him not doing stuff around the house, things hed say hed do... i just snapped. ITS JUST SO ANNOYING! plus 80% of the time i take care of our dogs like, feeding, bathing, excersizing them etc. and i guess im just getting all pissed now bc it WONT be like that with our child. He better be getting his rump up late at night when the baby cries too. So i made him aware of it that iv been nice thus far, but he better get his rear in gear or he wont like the wrath i will unleash (especially pregnancy hormone wrath!) :growlmad:

Aww, I hope he gets it going. This kinda made me laugh a little, since I've been BITCHING WITH EVERYBODY! I was saying that it seems like I have a new set of ... and that I do not seem afraid to use them. But there was a point where I had to tell myself to just chill, it's not good for the baby for me to stress or get too mad. I've been working on it, I wish the pregnancy had gotten be in a softer, I cry about everything kind of mode, but it just didn't, so now all I have to say is "goosfraba" hahahahaha and try to not get that bitchy.


----------



## sassy_mom

Another problem I find I am having is I have to a LOT of food! I feel like I am having to eat double and eat every 2 hours if not sooner. I haven't gained anything but I am eating so much I don't see how I haven't gained weight.


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> iv been kinda bitchy towards hubby too.... just like everything that bothered me before about him not doing stuff around the house, things hed say hed do... i just snapped. ITS JUST SO ANNOYING! plus 80% of the time i take care of our dogs like, feeding, bathing, excersizing them etc. and i guess im just getting all pissed now bc it WONT be like that with our child. He better be getting his rump up late at night when the baby cries too. So i made him aware of it that iv been nice thus far, but he better get his rear in gear or he wont like the wrath i will unleash (especially pregnancy hormone wrath!) :growlmad:

I lost it yesterday over cooking eggs and toast, dh got the wrong butter out and put the toast on too late, and I just lost it! I'm normally pretty laid back. I heard dh say to ds ' mummy must have a baby girl in her tummy with that amount of hormones!'


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've been surprisingly ok, think even dh has been surprised. I never really suffered with pms either, wonder if it will come!


----------



## Little J

so i did that red cabbage gender test for fun and i got a fuschia color which leads me to think boy! Since pink/red=boy and dark purple means girl. If its right id be so happy with a boy first (really id be happy with any baby as long as they are healthy as can be!) :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## JCh

Just got back from my scan, I was told to not drink as much next time as I was BURSTING! It actually hurt.... I was told to go a little but I was still way too full.

Anyways, scan dates 7 weeks 2 days but it can vary this early and to go by my LMP for now. Baby looks good and has 151 bpm hb! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo-8wkscan.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> Just got back from my scan, I was told to not drink as much next time as I was BURSTING! It actually hurt.... I was told to go a little but I was still way too full.
> 
> Anyways, scan dates 7 weeks 2 days but it can vary this early and to go by my LMP for now. Baby looks good and has 151 bpm hb! :cloud9:

Amazing!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations

Does it make a difference to the scan if u drink too much? I'm having my scan on sat.


----------



## JCh

It makes you VERY uncomfortable, the scanner said I was way more full than I would need to be and to be less full next time. Mine said 32 oz 2 hrs before, I'm thinking i'll have much less and closer to scan time for the next one. It just cuts the session super short if you are bursting....


----------



## jrowenj

was it an internal scan?? When I have an internal u/s the tech always tells me to use the bathroom right before going in to the room and empty my bladder


----------



## Poppy84

What could you see in the scan? Does it move yet?


----------



## JCh

Poppy84 said:


> What could you see in the scan? Does it move yet?

It was really fast but you could see the babys heart beating away, too quick to see much movement.... My scan is my pic, so it looks like a bean, u could google 8 week ultrasound and see the pics.


----------



## summerhope

It has taken me a whole day to catch up! Congrats to all the great scans and anyone new. 

AFM, the bright red spotting still continues, over the weekend it was a little less but today I had it 3 times already. I am not really sure what to think. Since I had it the first time and had a scan, it has not changed and the doctor said as long as it does not get worst, not to worry at this time. I have my 7w scan tomorrow, one I can't believe I will be 7 weeks tomorrow and two I am soooo nervous and scared. I think someone said it well, worst then my wedding day. I bought a set of onesies and I hang them up in my bedroom. It make me feel a little better that I have something for the baby. I just hope all is ok and that I get more answers about the spotting tomorrow. Praying for a strong heartbeat. I think several other people have scans tomorrow, good luck!

I am also in real need of some maternity pants as nothing is comfortable on the belly. I think I may run out tonight to see if I can find something. Good night all!


----------



## brieri1

I go to the doctors for the first time on Tuesday... Getting excited looking at all your scan pics. Hopefully I'll get an u/s scheduled soon.


----------



## prayingforbby

I had my ultrasound at 6 weeks, and my bladder was so full the tech couldnt see the baby. She kept showing my bladder filling up pushing the baby out of view.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

littleJ what is the red cabbage gender test???


Little J said:


> so i did that red cabbage gender test for fun and i got a fuschia color which leads me to think boy! Since pink/red=boy and dark purple means girl. If its right id be so happy with a boy first (really id be happy with any baby as long as they are healthy as can be!) :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## darkstar

darkstar said:


> I was messaging a friend of mine yesterday that I haven't spoken to in a while. I knew a long time ago she wanted children when she was getting married in her late 30's but the marriage ended before they started trying (she discovered he cheated throughout the engagement). She is probably early 40's now and I don't know her situation at the moment, last I heard she is still single. She asked how I am and I told her very tired and that I'm pregnant. She read the message and never responded. I feel awful now, we used to be closer but we live far apart now and have grown apart and maybe she's been upset she has never had a baby and I've put my foot in it. :cry:

24 hours but we were chatting while we played an online game and she kept playing but ignored my chat message even though she'd been talking until I mentioned the baby.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

the tech had me empty out my bladder, i had a abdominal scan which you need a full bladder for and then in same appt i had transvaginal where your bladder doesnt need to be full, the transvaginal had the better image


prayingforbby said:


> I had my ultrasound at 6 weeks, and my bladder was so full the tech couldnt see the baby. She kept showing my bladder filling up pushing the baby out of view.


----------



## darkstar

JCh said:


> Just got back from my scan, I was told to not drink as much next time as I was BURSTING! It actually hurt.... I was told to go a little but I was still way too full.
> 
> Anyways, scan dates 7 weeks 2 days but it can vary this early and to go by my LMP for now. Baby looks good and has 151 bpm hb! :cloud9:

Congrats! That's awesome.

I have mine next Friday and I was wondering about the amount of water. It's at 12.45, they told me to have my last pee at 11.15 then drink a litre of water between 11.15 and 11.45. There is no way I can drink that much and hold it that long. I'm not going to stress if I can't do it.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

If she is your true friend she would say congrats and be happy for you regardless of her situation!!


darkstar said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> i was messaging a friend of mine yesterday that i haven't spoken to in a while. I knew a long time ago she wanted children when she was getting married in her late 30's but the marriage ended before they started trying (she discovered he cheated throughout the engagement). She is probably early 40's now and i don't know her situation at the moment, last i heard she is still single. She asked how i am and i told her very tired and that i'm pregnant. She read the message and never responded. I feel awful now, we used to be closer but we live far apart now and have grown apart and maybe she's been upset she has never had a baby and i've put my foot in it. :cry:
> 
> 24 hours but we were chatting while we played an online game and she kept playing but ignored my chat message even though she'd been talking until i mentioned the baby.Click to expand...


----------



## sassy_mom

I love this thread! So much love going on! So excited to see the new scans. :) I have found a little relief. I tried to eat dinner and got down most of it but couldn't stand the nausea anymore so I told DH I was going to take a shower. Took a shower, grabbed my laptop, and laid down on my back slightly propped up wrapped in a big fluffy towel in bed. The nausea has subsided enough to give me some relief. DH also made me a warm cup of peppermint tea ... hee hee ... He put it in my "New Mommy" mug that I had when I was pregnant with DD. :haha: 

I was wondering if any of you ladies who are 9+ weeks or even those of you who are perhaps on baby 3+ ... how early could you feel the baby move? Right before I go to sleep (some nights) I swear it feels like the baby moving. VERY TINY feeling but I remember what that felt like from DD. I know at my u/s the tech said she saw the baby moving and was trying to capture it again for me. I don't feel it every night but it has been a couple times very recently. I know it isn't gas. What do you ladies think? Is it possible??:shrug:


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> I was wondering if any of you ladies who are 9+ weeks or even those of you who are perhaps on baby 3+ ... how early could you feel the baby move? Right before I go to sleep (some nights) I swear it feels like the baby moving. VERY TINY feeling but I remember what that felt like from DD. I know at my u/s the tech said she saw the baby moving and was trying to capture it again for me. I don't feel it every night but it has been a couple times very recently. I know it isn't gas. What do you ladies think? Is it possible??:shrug:

I was googling this yesterday because I was sitting on the couch with my laptop and I felt a flutter. I'm positive it was that and from my googling it seems to be quite common, there was a woman who felt it at 6 weeks while she was having an ultrasound and her doc told her its very possible but most women, particularly first time mothers, aren't aware of what they're feeling.
This is baby number 3 for me and I definitely know what is gas and what is a little flutter. I'm not expecting to feel it again for a while but I do think now I have have felt it once I might feel it periodically until it becomes more regular.
Even with my second I felt him start moving at 11 weeks, just the little butterfly wing flutterings but I knew what it was. 
I didn't mention what I felt yesterday to anyone because you always get negativity from people telling you your baby is only tiny and its not possible but I look at as the baby may be small but its sitting in a bigger vessel and its little movements could be enough to rock the boat causing just a tiny little motion a woman in tune with her body could pick up.


----------



## darkstar

I forgot to mention, I may be further on than 7.5 weeks according to my midwife, just waiting for a dating scan.


----------



## MamaDee

Summerhope: I also go for my scan tomorrow. Should be 7w1d based on O day. I also have experienced strange spotting. O spotting. Implantation spotting. Day of Bfp spotting. Then more the next week for 2 days. Nothing for the past 10 days though. 

I am so so nervous. Last Friday on the way to the scan I told dh I seriously may need to pull over to vomit. Not even nausea or ms but just because I was soooo nervous I actually felt sick. Measured 2 days behind which put me at 5w6d and no HB was detected yet. 

My scan is right at 9 am tomorrow. How about you? Will be thinking of you! Any other ladies with scans tomorrow?


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you ladies who are 9+ weeks or even those of you who are perhaps on baby 3+ ... how early could you feel the baby move? Right before I go to sleep (some nights) I swear it feels like the baby moving. VERY TINY feeling but I remember what that felt like from DD. I know at my u/s the tech said she saw the baby moving and was trying to capture it again for me. I don't feel it every night but it has been a couple times very recently. I know it isn't gas. What do you ladies think? Is it possible??:shrug:
> 
> I was googling this yesterday because I was sitting on the couch with my laptop and I felt a flutter. I'm positive it was that and from my googling it seems to be quite common, there was a woman who felt it at 6 weeks while she was having an ultrasound and her doc told her its very possible but most women, particularly first time mothers, aren't aware of what they're feeling.
> This is baby number 3 for me and I definitely know what is gas and what is a little flutter. I'm not expecting to feel it again for a while but I do think now I have have felt it once I might feel it periodically until it becomes more regular.
> Even with my second I felt him start moving at 11 weeks, just the little butterfly wing flutterings but I knew what it was.
> I didn't mention what I felt yesterday to anyone because you always get negativity from people telling you your baby is only tiny and its not possible but I look at as the baby may be small but its sitting in a bigger vessel and its little movements could be enough to rock the boat causing just a tiny little motion a woman in tune with her body could pick up.Click to expand...



:happydance: Well I am glad to hear someone else is feeling those flutters! I did a little reading too and it seems that after the first one you know what the feeling is. I wanted to get some real accounts from the ladies on here about it too. :cloud9: Everything seems to happen a little sooner the second time around.


----------



## summerhope

MamaOfOne: Thank God mine is at 8am tomorrow. I just don't know how I am going to sleep tonight. When I had my scan at 5w6d we only saw the sac and something that could possibly be the yolk. The tech said that is what they would expect to see at that time and the doctor confirmed. Based on LMP I will be 7w, but based on intercourse that I can remember, I am at least a day behind. I am just so worried, I know everything will be ok. It has taken me 3.5 years to be in this position and it happened the month before fertility treatments, we only had one round last year but were unsuccessful. I will be thinking of you tomorrow, I know we will feel much better once we see that strong heartbeat. I went today and bought some maternity clothes, a little retail therapy always helps :)


----------



## summerhope

nipsnnibbles said:


> If she is your true friend she would say congrats and be happy for you regardless of her situation!!

I think your friend can be sad for herself if that is what she is feeling, but that is not your issue. She should be happy for you as that really has nothing to do with her. Hopefully she will come around!


----------



## sassy_mom

summerhope said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> If she is your true friend she would say congrats and be happy for you regardless of her situation!!
> 
> I think your friend can be sad for herself if that is what she is feeling, but that is not your issue. She should be happy for you as that really has nothing to do with her. Hopefully she will come around!Click to expand...


Yes. I second that. I think perhaps it might take her a little bit (even though it shouldn't) Sometimes things can be very painful and despite the fact that we shouldn't hold our lives upsets against those who have happiness, it does happen. My hopes are that she will come around after dealing with her feelings and if she doesn't, then she honestly wasn't a good enough friend. :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> i have been craving melted mozzarella and tomato sauce... so, basically all italian food!

cheese and chocolate! mmmmmm.....my fav right now!


----------



## mammaspath

summerhope said:


> It has taken me a whole day to catch up! Congrats to all the great scans and anyone new.
> 
> AFM, the bright red spotting still continues, over the weekend it was a little less but today I had it 3 times already. I am not really sure what to think. Since I had it the first time and had a scan, it has not changed and the doctor said as long as it does not get worst, not to worry at this time. I have my 7w scan tomorrow, one I can't believe I will be 7 weeks tomorrow and two I am soooo nervous and scared. I think someone said it well, worst then my wedding day. I bought a set of onesies and I hang them up in my bedroom. It make me feel a little better that I have something for the baby. I just hope all is ok and that I get more answers about the spotting tomorrow. Praying for a strong heartbeat. I think several other people have scans tomorrow, good luck!
> 
> I am also in real need of some maternity pants as nothing is comfortable on the belly. I think I may run out tonight to see if I can find something. Good night all!

i hope everything turns out well tomarrow!


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Today has been rough. I've been fighting throwing up all day. I thought the MS was starting to ease up or at least be somewhat manageable. Yesterday was a bad day but today I just know I'm going to be sick at any moment. :cry: I know it's a good thing but a month straight of every single day all day nausea has gotten to me. I can't even ride in the car. I've been stuck in my house for a month. I can't cook, clean, do anything. When I went to the doctor she told me don't worry it won't last forever. I'm trying to hang in there but I think everyone reaches that point. Not to mention that I have a 3 year old to take care of. :nope: I need some relief.

Try diff mere with your doctor, I got some new ones that kind of work. Lol



darkstar said:


> I was messaging a friend of mine yesterday that I haven't spoken to in a while. I knew a long time ago she wanted children when she was getting married in her late 30's but the marriage ended before they started trying (she discovered he cheated throughout the engagement). She is probably early 40's now and I don't know her situation at the moment, last I heard she is still single. She asked how I am and I told her very tired and that I'm pregnant. She read the message and never responded. I feel awful now, we used to be closer but we live far apart now and have grown apart and maybe she's been upset she has never had a baby and I've put my foot in it. :cry:

There's no doubt that I'm sure shes happy for you and I think she will come around eventually and say congrats. But she's obviously feeling a little sorry for herself at the moment and that's ok because she isn't in a position where she can have a baby when she so obviously wants one. So hearing other pregnancy announcements is hard. I have friends on BnB who I've been friends with for years and some still haven't congratulated me, even tho it's obvious via my siggy. Trust me I know it feels crap when they wont. But we must be sympathetic to the pain others having babies put some people in and just wait and the congratulations will come.

Sassy mom wrote it better a couple posts back^^^^


----------



## summerhope

mammaspath said:


> cheese and chocolate! mmmmmm.....my fav right now!

I think I can each cheese for every meal! My fav so far has been pancakes with melted gouda and egg! I think I had it about 5 times last week!


----------



## darkstar

Thanks everyone for your advice. She's always on Facebook holding other friends babies so I figured she was more resilient but you're all right, she will come around if she's a true friend. I just felt bad ya know? Although I also figure if she really wanted to settle down with a man and start a family she'd quit partying like she does lol


----------



## Betheney

darkstar said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. She's always on Facebook holding other friends babies so I figured she was more resilient but you're all right, she will come around if she's a true friend. I just felt bad ya know? Although I also figure if she really wanted to settle down with a man and start a family she'd quit partying like she does lol

You'll find that most people who get really upset when they see other people pregnant honestly only have that pang of jealousy with pregnancy. Whenever i saw a pregnant woman i was just so sad for myself, when i heard a friend was pregnant i would wallow in sadness for days, it was always a 1000 times easier when they had actually given birth. I never had a problem with newborns or kids, they didn't make me sad at all, only pregnant women. You'll find most women are like this (tho not all).

i do get slightly annoyed with people who are like "i want a baby" and get depressed that they don't have one but then don't even try to get one. They just sit at home feeling sorry for themselves. It's like women and dieting, they hate their bodies, hate their diets and hate themselves yet choose to just complain about it and do absolutely nothing about it. lol


----------



## snowangel187

I've been feeling little flutters or even what feels like a roll.. I thought I was crazy, but if you guys think you're feeling it too..... We can't all be crazy!! :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

I told my parents about the pregnancy so now all parents, bffs and siblings know so everybody else can just figure it out on their own. Already my Mom is freaking out, I told her we did some painting and tidying up to day and she said "you need to be careful! Stop doing so many things and relax!" But I can't just sit and do nothing, I'm very careful to not over-exert myself.


----------



## Betheney

oh i just realized i'm 9 weeks today! HOORAY!


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your advice. She's always on Facebook holding other friends babies so I figured she was more resilient but you're all right, she will come around if she's a true friend. I just felt bad ya know? Although I also figure if she really wanted to settle down with a man and start a family she'd quit partying like she does lol
> 
> You'll find that most people who get really upset when they see other people pregnant honestly only have that pang of jealousy with pregnancy. Whenever i saw a pregnant woman i was just so sad for myself, when i heard a friend was pregnant i would wallow in sadness for days, it was always a 1000 times easier when they had actually given birth. I never had a problem with newborns or kids, they didn't make me sad at all, only pregnant women. You'll find most women are like this (tho not all).
> 
> i do get slightly annoyed with people who are like "i want a baby" and get depressed that they don't have one but then don't even try to get one. They just sit at home feeling sorry for themselves. It's like women and dieting, they hate their bodies, hate their diets and hate themselves yet choose to just complain about it and do absolutely nothing about it. lolClick to expand...

That makes sense. I guess because I had my first children so young I never really experienced that myself. 

I have another gf in her early 40's who spends so much time trying to be friends with guys (fishing and rugby etc) yet she wants a bf and a baby desperately but can't understand why she can't get a guy. It's like.. well.. they see you as one of the boys lol. They don't develop romantic feelings for a chick who tries too hard to be one of the blokes.


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> I've been feeling little flutters or even what feels like a roll.. I thought I was crazy, but if you guys think you're feeling it too..... We can't all be crazy!! :rofl:

I honestly think a lot of women feel it this early but they're too scared to admit it to other women who all attack and say it's too soon. 

If you google women reporting early movement on forums like this (I'm not saying this one in particular, I think people are much nicer here) but some sites the women get real nasty and say no way it's gas you need to fart etc.


----------



## AllieIA

I swear I've felt flutterings already as well. It's felt comparable to a little tickle or someone giving me butterfly kisses on my skin.
I have been a little out of the loop this week. With dh gone its been a rough week...I worry that my sadness will impact my little bean. I am busy with work and whatnot but randomly think on my husband and tear up or when people ask how I'm doing, how our twin girls are doing, or where he is at in the country I start to melt. I don't want a sad bean! I'm blessed that he's only deployed for 4 1/2 months but his job will put him in harms way...he flys rescue missions and supports soldiers in combat situations. I'm terrified but try to remain positive. Before this pregnancy, after losing the last two, a close family friend (whose dh deployed with mine) mentioned another gal was talking about possibly trying to get pregnant before her husband was deployed. Our friend's feelings were (luckily she only told me this and not the other gal) that she should wait till he returned...because its "always the expectant woman's husband that gets injured/killed in action". 

Ok...enough of that.

All you ladies talking of food makes me gag haha. Melted cheese...steak...beer...blech. Sweets no thanks.
I've been trying soups, basic food, and yogurt. Had to resort to getting a prescription for zofran so I could function. Even on that there are times I'm ready for another dose after only a few hours. It helps though!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck to all having scans today!

Has anybody brought anything baby-related yet?


----------



## garfie

Good Luck ladies with the scans today (only 7 more sleeps until I hopefully see my baby) :happydance:

Sorry I was MIA yesterday but I have just caught up with all your posts but now can't remember who my replies apply to :dohh:

I did the cabbage predictor and mine was a gorgeous purple colour, also to make sure I got one of my boys to do it and his was red - my hubby thought I had finally lost my marbles:haha:

Jrow - So pleased that everything is okay, I can't believe how quick you got scanned that's amazing:flower:

Darkstar - I'm sure your friend will come round :hugs:

Mammas - Do you mean cheese and chocolate together? - we have a spread that is cheese and chocolate I have tried it - it is so weird but kids love it:winkwink:

Sassy - I hope you feel better soon, that m/s has really gotten a hold of you :hugs:

Ducky Twins - What a novel way to announce, I haven't made my announcement on fb yet (I only got to say the sad news last time) I think we are waiting until 12 weeks to announce on fb :happydance:

Alann - I know what you mean I'm not actually craving anything (sometimes I have difficulty even making the tea as there's nothing I fancy):dohh: If I see something tho (like pickles:haha:) I have to have it NOW!!!!

Jch - Congrats on your scan pic :flower:

Sonia - I have :blush: I have bought a mothercare spin pram (it was such a bargain they cost over £650 new) so we got one that had been used twice for £120 of e-bay :happydance::happydance:

Well ladies I think I have caught up now, I am still very worried I am hoping today to book in with my MW and hoping she can alleviate some of my fears.:wacko: (it doesn't help though that some of the professionals are cocking up left right and centre :growlmad:)

Looking forward to hearing about more scans.

:hugs:

X


----------



## ShelbyLC

Could I join? I'm due on January 21. :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

Ducky that pic is adorable! Gorgeous way to tell family etc <3



darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with foods leaving horrible tastes in your mouth? I am having this problem and it only increases the urge to :sick:. If I brush my teeth, it makes me gag which nearly makes me lose everything in my stomach. Oh come on 2nd trimester!!!!!!
> 
> Last week I had an awful metallic taste in my mouth I couldn't rid of for days. I couldn't drink water because it tasted like metal so I was drinking different juices instead. I did find it hard to enjoy food.
> Brushing my teeth does that to me as well, I hate doing it now. I'm paranoid about keeping my teeth clean though, my mother lost all her teeth when she was pregnant with me and got dentures at age 23!Click to expand...

My dentist told me after Silas that pregnancy doesn't damage the teeth as such, its the gums that become vunerable. I got recession in two places during my last pregnancy and already getting bleeding gums when I brush. Last time I was sick nearly everytime for most of the first tri when I brushed my teeth, but have been lucky enough to escape it this time :)

Sea bands helped me as my bad MS last time tapered off. I kept being sick at work but no one clicked I was pregnant!

darkstar - craving red meat is a sign you may need a wee iron boost, I felt like it yesterday and cooked a little roast. I felt I had low iron fairly on and now I'm taking 10mm of floradix everyday and it is AMAZING. I think it's giving me the only energy I have. Sounds really rough about your friend :(, I've met a lot of LTTTC ladies on here and many of them can find pregnancy of their friends/family extremely difficult. It's not your fault...you should be able to talk about current issues with your friends. :hugs: 

babydust04 - LOVE your pregnancy annoucement status :haha:, and snowangel yours is brilliant too...I was just going to put a scan pic up at some point with no explanation (I did with DS and had a friend ask if it was real or I'd done it in photoshop hahahaha)

JCh - congrats on your scan pic! Great to see another healthy beanie.

I didn't think you could feel the baby really before the 2nd tri, but yeah, definately depends on the woman and how in tune with your body you are. I definately started feeling movement at around 14 weeks last time and thought that was very early for a first. Excited for that feeling again! I still can't believe I'm pregnant, really am!!!

Welcome ShelbyLC!

Anyone else sling their LO? I just cannot WAIT to sling a newborn <3, this is DS on my back over the gorgeous hot weather. I'm wondering how long into the pregnancy I will be able to carry him.

I bought some maternity clothes in a sale and got some spiderman newborn socks when we were TTC as OH couldn't leave them on the shelf :haha:, we are great big nerds. I have a few girly bits from last time as we were team yellow and I picked little pieces of both gender up. :)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## filipenko32

Hi shelby that's really close to my due date  

I haven't bought anything yet but I've been window shopping!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've been window shopping like crazy! I have been given some vouchers for a baby shop that need using by June 15, which is a week and a bit before by 12 week scan. Not sure whether to use them as don't want to jinx it. I tend to get really anxious before my scans x


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> I love this thread! So much love going on! So excited to see the new scans. :) I have found a little relief. I tried to eat dinner and got down most of it but couldn't stand the nausea anymore so I told DH I was going to take a shower. Took a shower, grabbed my laptop, and laid down on my back slightly propped up wrapped in a big fluffy towel in bed. The nausea has subsided enough to give me some relief. DH also made me a warm cup of peppermint tea ... hee hee ... He put it in my "New Mommy" mug that I had when I was pregnant with DD. :haha:
> 
> I was wondering if any of you ladies who are 9+ weeks or even those of you who are perhaps on baby 3+ ... how early could you feel the baby move? Right before I go to sleep (some nights) I swear it feels like the baby moving. VERY TINY feeling but I remember what that felt like from DD. I know at my u/s the tech said she saw the baby moving and was trying to capture it again for me. I don't feel it every night but it has been a couple times very recently. I know it isn't gas. What do you ladies think? Is it possible??:shrug:

I have felt something similar on 2 of the past 3 nights. Just once each time, like bubbles popping, not gas either, just like with DS, but didn't feel that until 11 weeks with him. Keep thinking it must be my imagination!


----------



## jellybeans

can i be put on please for the 15th of january :)


----------



## CharlieO

I've been thinking (probably wayyyyy too much) about how we're going to tell people, and after we've had our 12 week scan we're going to tell family and a couple of really close freinds, then a few days later we're going to put up a facebook status along these lines (because I'm known for my baking) with the scan pic:

"Charlie is undertaking her most complicated recipe yet, with the help of DH as sous chef. I will be baking this special bun for a long time, I will post updates as it progresses, but expect to see the finished results in late January!"


----------



## EmyDra

I love it!!! That's brilliant! :D


----------



## mellywelly

I was thinking of keeping it short and sweet, Mel is up the duff?


----------



## mellywelly

actually I might steal Ducky idea if thats ok!


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry your husband is away for such a long time allie :hugs: we will have to keep you company instead can't be easy for you, can't imagine the worry too. :hugs: hopefully it will go quickly for you x


----------



## Betheney

CharlieO said:


> I've been thinking (probably wayyyyy too much) about how we're going to tell people, and after we've had our 12 week scan we're going to tell family and a couple of really close freinds, then a few days later we're going to put up a facebook status along these lines (because I'm known for my baking) with the scan pic:
> 
> "Charlie is undertaking her most complicated recipe yet, with the help of DH as sous chef. I will be baking this special bun for a long time, I will post updates as it progresses, but expect to see the finished results in late January!"

My friend did something like that but said it nice and simple.

Preheat Oven: 40 weeks.
Insert Bun.
Set Timer for: December 5th 2012.


----------



## CharlieO

Betheney said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking (probably wayyyyy too much) about how we're going to tell people, and after we've had our 12 week scan we're going to tell family and a couple of really close freinds, then a few days later we're going to put up a facebook status along these lines (because I'm known for my baking) with the scan pic:
> 
> "Charlie is undertaking her most complicated recipe yet, with the help of DH as sous chef. I will be baking this special bun for a long time, I will post updates as it progresses, but expect to see the finished results in late January!"
> 
> My friend did something like that but said it nice and simple.
> 
> Preheat Oven: 40 weeks.
> Insert Bun.
> Set Timer for: December 5th 2012.Click to expand...

Thats really cute! I might steal that! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm a keen baker too and always posting pics on facebook of my creations! This sounds a great way to do it!
Think we're going to tell all our friends and family (who don't already know) as soon as the scan is done. Then eventually put it on facebook. I might do some teasing before this, along the lines of 'mr and mrs snow owl are planning a baking session, who wants to see pics? '


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> I'm a keen baker too and always posting pics on facebook of my creations! This sounds a great way to do it!
> Think we're going to tell all our friends and family (who don't already know) as soon as the scan is done. Then eventually put it on facebook. I might do some teasing before this, along the lines of 'mr and mrs snow owl are planning a baking session, who wants to see pics? '

Thats cute too... how about "charlieo is baking, yes again, i never seem to stop these days!"


----------



## jrowenj

Love it, charlie!


----------



## Little J

nipsnnibbles said:


> littleJ what is the red cabbage gender test???
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so i did that red cabbage gender test for fun and i got a fuschia color which leads me to think boy! Since pink/red=boy and dark purple means girl. If its right id be so happy with a boy first (really id be happy with any baby as long as they are healthy as can be!) :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

its where you take red cabbage. Cut it in half and take that half and cut it into cubes or smaller pieces. Boil some water on the stove for 10 min. Turn off the heat and add the cut RED cabbage and put on a cover. (youll want enough water to atleast cover the cabbage) let the cabbage sit on the hot water covered for about 10 minutes, then you drain the cabbage KEEPING THE cabbage water. Itll be like a dark blue color. You then go and pee in a cup. once the cabbage water has cooled for a bit (20 min or so) then add equal parts cabbage water and pee. If the color is red/pink=boy if the color is purple=girl. Its just for fun but has worked out well for alot of women.... but they say its best to do it before 10 weeks


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> I was thinking of keeping it short and sweet, Mel is up the duff?

My other friend had one that was really simple a sweet she said

"My tummy is a house, haha!" and had a ultrasound pic from her 12 week ultrasound it was simple, adorable and humorous.


----------



## filipenko32

I've really been feeling like I'm building a baby these last few days! The nausea is like when you've been on too many rides and you know that feeling when you couldn't possibly eat anything!? I only seem to have about 2 hours in the day when I can eat and enjoy it but I have to eat slow and drink lots of water. I'm cramping mildly which I find reassuring and my boobs hurt! So happy to have symptoms! Sometimes late at night I get this flu type feeling in my body for hours and then it goes by morning. Anyone else? Oh and my tiredness is overwhelming too, anyone else very fatigued even when they've had enough sleep? X


----------



## jrowenj

filipenko32 said:


> I've really been feeling like I'm building a baby these last few days! The nausea is like when you've been on too many rides and you know that feeling when you couldn't possibly eat anything!? I only seem to have about 2 hours in the day when I can eat and enjoy it but I have to eat slow and drink lots of water. I'm cramping mildly which I find reassuring and my boobs hurt! So happy to have symptoms! Sometimes late at night I get this flu type feeling in my body for hours and then it goes by morning. Anyone else? Oh and my tiredness is overwhelming too, anyone else very fatigued even when they've had enough sleep? X

I get that feeling every night too! It starts right around dinner time. My poor husband has been having to prepare, serve and clean up dinner!


----------



## filipenko32

jrowenj said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I've really been feeling like I'm building a baby these last few days! The nausea is like when you've been on too many rides and you know that feeling when you couldn't possibly eat anything!? I only seem to have about 2 hours in the day when I can eat and enjoy it but I have to eat slow and drink lots of water. I'm cramping mildly which I find reassuring and my boobs hurt! So happy to have symptoms! Sometimes late at night I get this flu type feeling in my body for hours and then it goes by morning. Anyone else? Oh and my tiredness is overwhelming too, anyone else very fatigued even when they've had enough sleep? X
> 
> I get that feeling every night too! It starts right around dinner time. My poor husband has been having to prepare, serve and clean up dinner!Click to expand...

Ha me too jro! He's like Ive got to pull my weight too and I'm thinking well I haven't actually done anything today!! Glad I'm not on my own with the flu thing xx


----------



## Little J

my tiredness isnt as bad as it was last week.... i mean i still need to crawl into bed early but i dont need my faily naps like i used to. My BBs still hurt, and i fet queezy during the day and now noticing it in the morning also. I ALWAYS have to get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom to pee. Even when i get right before bed and dont intake many liquids before bed either. So annoying! Cramping has slown down, i mean i feel a random twinge here and there and maybe a mild cramp but nothing to rave about


----------



## jrowenj

filipenko32 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I've really been feeling like I'm building a baby these last few days! The nausea is like when you've been on too many rides and you know that feeling when you couldn't possibly eat anything!? I only seem to have about 2 hours in the day when I can eat and enjoy it but I have to eat slow and drink lots of water. I'm cramping mildly which I find reassuring and my boobs hurt! So happy to have symptoms! Sometimes late at night I get this flu type feeling in my body for hours and then it goes by morning. Anyone else? Oh and my tiredness is overwhelming too, anyone else very fatigued even when they've had enough sleep? X
> 
> I get that feeling every night too! It starts right around dinner time. My poor husband has been having to prepare, serve and clean up dinner!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha me too jro! He's like Ive got to pull my weight too and I'm thinking well I haven't actually done anything today!! Glad I'm not on my own with the flu thing xxClick to expand...

HAHAHA! When I had the bleeding and went for the emergency u/s, the nurse said "maybe you're just over doing it" and she looked at my husband and said that I need to take it easy... he and i both laughed because we both know I have been spending more hours on the couch in front of the TV than anything! hHAHAHAHA! This morning he didn't have lunch made for work and he said "God, I can't wait til you are back in commission" hahahaha!


----------



## Indiapops

filipenko32 said:


> I've really been feeling like I'm building a baby these last few days! The nausea is like when you've been on too many rides and you know that feeling when you couldn't possibly eat anything!? I only seem to have about 2 hours in the day when I can eat and enjoy it but I have to eat slow and drink lots of water. I'm cramping mildly which I find reassuring and my boobs hurt! So happy to have symptoms! Sometimes late at night I get this flu type feeling in my body for hours and then it goes by morning. Anyone else? Oh and my tiredness is overwhelming too, anyone else very fatigued even when they've had enough sleep? X

Im shattered by 1pm everyday and need a Nana nap.. then Im still asleep by 11.. Im waking up a lot in the night ..x


----------



## jrowenj

Indiapops said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I've really been feeling like I'm building a baby these last few days! The nausea is like when you've been on too many rides and you know that feeling when you couldn't possibly eat anything!? I only seem to have about 2 hours in the day when I can eat and enjoy it but I have to eat slow and drink lots of water. I'm cramping mildly which I find reassuring and my boobs hurt! So happy to have symptoms! Sometimes late at night I get this flu type feeling in my body for hours and then it goes by morning. Anyone else? Oh and my tiredness is overwhelming too, anyone else very fatigued even when they've had enough sleep? X
> 
> Im shattered by 1pm everyday and need a Nana nap.. then Im still asleep by 11.. Im waking up a lot in the night ..xClick to expand...

I wake up a lot during the night too... it sucks!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: jro I spend too much time watching movies and posting on here and hubs is like am I making my own lunch today then? :haha: erm yes! I usually run around after him though, he runs his business from home you see and I help him - mainly boring accounts but I soon get bored of that a put my b and b tab up! 

I'm waking up in the night too with having to pee and excitement I think too.


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so fed up of the tiredness, by the time I pick DS up from school and I can feel my eyes starting to roll in my head lol.


----------



## jrowenj

filipenko32 said:


> :rofl: jro I spend too much time watching movies and posting on here and hubs is like am I making my own lunch today then? :haha: erm yes! I usually run around after him though, he runs his business from home you see and I help him - mainly boring accounts but I soon get bored of that a put my b and b tab up!
> 
> I'm waking up in the night too with having to pee and excitement I think too.

hahahaha!! Guess they realize how much we really do around the house!


----------



## JCh

Side note on announcing on fb, my cousin posted a picture of a bun in the oven - people understood it pretty easily, I haven't decided on how to do it yet, so many options. I want to choose something unique but gets the point across...
Ohh well, I won't announce for a bit longer anyways....


----------



## mellywelly

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s241/nassetta/bun_oven.gif

Just found this one


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies. I need some advice please . . . This one's a little random!

I just popped to the store to get some bits, including bleach. I got to the till to pay and hadn't realise that the bleach must have leaked at some point, not now but in the past, and had a white like crust running from the sealed lid. Anyhow I picked it up, put it through and must have then for one reason or another licked my finger and realised I had what I can only assume was dried bleach residue on my fingers. They weren't wet and there wasn't nothing visible but I could tell because of the taste in my mouth. I quickly spat my saliva into a tissue, which was a tiny bit bubbly and then rinsed my mouth loads with water and spat it out, not swallowing. The taste has gone and I've cleaned my hands like a crazy women but not sure whether to think anymore of it. I was with my mum at the time who saw my reaction and instantly knew. She said probably nothing to worry about as would have been a tiny amount and spat it out plus rinsed without swallowing.

What do you think? I feel fine, well normal lol!


----------



## Little J

youll be fine, for bleach a small amount like residual wont do harm especially when you washed up afterwards. If u were to ingest a specific amount then id worry about it irritating your esophagous and making you vomit. 

The baby will be fine, no worries!Consider your mouth sanitized now :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun! I've not wanted to drink or eat since, and for one I'm starving just in case any is left and takes it into stomach. Think I can relax now! Does mean I've got to do the housework :(


----------



## AJThomas

Bleach is actually used to sanitize drinking water in some places, in the quantity u had it I wouldn't worry about it at all. 

ATM I'm waiting to see the midwife, get this part over with as quickly as possible.


----------



## sassy_mom

This is what I made up to post to facebook:

Crackers and Ginger Ale
Toilet trips and Hormones Raging
What is all this for?
Because we are having a new baby! 

Coming to our local hospital this January

Trying to get some laundry done today. Hopefully tiny baby will cooperate and I won't be plagued with intense nausea all day today.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh im on day 2 of still have thick brown spotting....


----------



## PepsiChic

so MIL asked me via webcam yesterday out of the blue "are you pregnant?"

Im thinking shes on this forum. its the ONLY place Ive told anyone im expecting. I have kept quiet about it on facebook, and only my parents know and they dont have contact with MIL. 

Im quite annoyed that a. shes probably stalking me on here, and b. confronting me like that, even if she has suspsicions she should of kept them to herself, we want to announce it when we are ready not before, now im sure she'll tell everyone.


----------



## Little J

PepsiChic said:


> so MIL asked me via webcam yesterday out of the blue "are you pregnant?"
> 
> Im thinking shes on this forum. its the ONLY place Ive told anyone im expecting. I have kept quiet about it on facebook, and only my parents know and they dont have contact with MIL.
> 
> Im quite annoyed that a. shes probably stalking me on here, and b. confronting me like that, even if she has suspsicions she should of kept them to herself, we want to announce it when we are ready not before, now im sure she'll tell everyone.

I hear ya, i HATE that ppl keep calling me out.... bc it takes away from when we want to tell ppl


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Ughhh im on day 2 of still have thick brown spotting....

im sorry hun, atleast you know beanie is doing fine :flower:


----------



## Indiapops

I feel really angry today like i have bad pmt ..:(


----------



## garfie

Jrow - I'm on day 5 (and I don't know about my little bean:cry:) Hope your spotting stops soon hun it's not much fun is it?:flower:

Do you find if you lift even a hoover/bag of shopping its worse :(

I finally got hold of my M/W and have a booking in appointment next week, can you believe she didn't want to see me until after my next scan on Fri? I told her I wanted to see her before then so I am booked in for next Wednesday.:happydance:

Also she told me even though I am older I probably wouldn't have had an early scan. I only got one because of my spotting and seen as though my m/c last time was not until *16* weeks I was not considered high risk until nearer that time.

I told her that was another error as my m/c was at 6 weeks not 16 weeks - oooh she said then yes you are high risk:dohh:

I have not got a lot of faith in the system at the moment.:cry:

Any one had a scan today with some good news to cheer me up?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Little J

i wish i had my scan today!

one of my best girlfriends has her 8 week scan on tuesday and I am so excited for them. 
I just hope when i got for mine the following week itll be great news so i can be somewhat releived and actually start enjoying pregnancy


----------



## jrowenj

garfie said:


> Jrow - I'm on day 5 (and I don't know about my little bean:cry:) Hope your spotting stops soon hun it's not much fun is it?:flower:
> 
> Do you find if you lift even a hoover/bag of shopping its worse :(
> 
> I finally got hold of my M/W and have a booking in appointment next week, can you believe she didn't want to see me until after my next scan on Fri? I told her I wanted to see her before then so I am booked in for next Wednesday.:happydance:
> 
> Also she told me even though I am older I probably wouldn't have had an early scan. I only got one because of my spotting and seen as though my m/c last time was not until *16* weeks I was not considered high risk until nearer that time.
> 
> I told her that was another error as my m/c was at 6 weeks not 16 weeks - oooh she said then yes you are high risk:dohh:
> 
> I have not got a lot of faith in the system at the moment.:cry:
> 
> Any one had a scan today with some good news to cheer me up?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ughhh!!! Soooo stressful!!! I had the bleeding wednesday night and so I took off yesterday and today so I can just relax and lay down but its still there! It has turned more thick and darker brown so I guess that is good???

Omg... the errors they are making just make you more stressed out!!! I can't wait until you get to relax and have a bit more relief!


----------



## Lauren021406

Sorry to change the subject, but do your pregnancy symptoms come and go or are the constant? I have had 2 scans once at 5w6d and at 6w6d and heard the heartbeat both times, and go again on thurs, but it makes me nervous still! I think I need to stop reading google and about missed miscarriages.


----------



## MamaDee

Had my scan this morning. Did not go well. The whole experience was just bad. They had a student dr perform my abdominal scan and said an transvaginal would not make a difference at this point. The dr last week was so great did a transvaginal and said it makes all the difference at this point. Especially with a retroverted uterus. 

Anyways, she put me back at 6w2d. And said at the last scan there was no yolk present. Okay so what was the glowing white ball?? Anyways she was being all positive saying that there's a yolk now and lots of growth since last week and it's great blah blah blah. U must just be off on your dates!

I know for a fact I ovulated on April 26. And got my first Bfp on may 5th, not much room there for dates to be off. Feeling pretty down and just think they are delaying the inevitable, only to eventually tell me a D&C will be required due to blighted ovum. Which the last dr did say could be a possibility. 

The only slight hope I have is that I can tell there was growth Even with my naked eye as on the abdominal scan last week it was just the tiniest dot within the sac that's why she did transvaginal after. This time on the abdominal scan I saw the "diamond ring" clear as day. so it's not that everything has stopped growing. But just that I know we should see wayyy more at this point :(

Edit: just got the call that my levels went up to 27,464 from 12,000 last week. My body really is playing cruel tricks on me!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but do your pregnancy symptoms come and go or are the constant? I have had 2 scans once at 5w6d and at 6w6d and heard the heartbeat both times, and go again on thurs, but it makes me nervous still! I think I need to stop reading google and about missed miscarriages.

mine come and go! Don't worry!


----------



## filipenko32

Lauren they come and go Hun don't worry :hugs: 
I've just eaten 2 packets of salt and vinegar crisps (chips in US) and I'm feeling really guilty now, is that really bad? Not exactly healthy is it, too much salt?


----------



## Little J

lauren- my symptoms come and go as well and that is totally normal. AND STOP GOOGLING!! it causes more stress than anything! everybodies experience are different so you can only go off of whats going on with you :flower:

mama- im sorry things arent looking as they are progressing like they should:hugs: your levels are a positive! do you have another scan scheduled? Maybe your beanie is just a slow grower....


----------



## ShelbyLC

This may sound weird, but I'm wondering if anyone else feels like this?

Any time I curl up in a chair (knees to my chest or similar), I feel like I'm going to squish the baby! It's crazy - I now have to sit like a normal human for fear of crushing my uterus :haha:. Anyone else worried about this?


----------



## Little J

ShelbyLC said:


> This may sound weird, but I'm wondering if anyone else feels like this?
> 
> Any time I curl up in a chair (knees to my chest or similar), I feel like I'm going to squish the baby! It's crazy - I now have to sit like a normal human for fear of crushing my uterus :haha:. Anyone else worried about this?

haha not exactly, but i am very careful when i lay down or sit down so i dont "dislodge" the baby by accident... crazy i know but you can never be too careful!


----------



## Little J

lauren- I also realized to NOT read the sad story titles on here either.... im trying everything in my power to stay positive bc the odds are with us at this point!


----------



## workin4alivin

Hi I'd like to join! I am due Jan. 19th and that makes me 6wks 5days. :) After 16 months and one loss, we are finally pregnant!:)


----------



## MamaDee

Little J said:


> lauren- my symptoms come and go as well and that is totally normal. AND STOP GOOGLING!! it causes more stress than anything! everybodies experience are different so you can only go off of whats going on with you :flower:
> 
> mama- im sorry things arent looking as they are progressing like they should:hugs: your levels are a positive! do you have another scan scheduled? Maybe your beanie is just a slow grower....

Thanks :hugs: I go again on Wednesday at 12 pm. 
Sorry to post sad news in here. Didn't mean to worry any of those who are waiting for scans and I hope I have not.


----------



## garfie

Mama - This is a support group whether we have good news or unfortunately bad news to share, so don't feel bad hun :flower: fingers crossed for Wednesday for you :hugs:

Workin - Hi and congrats to you :flower:

What are you all doing for the Jubilee Weekend? - We are having a Street Party :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Little J

MamaOfOne said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> lauren- my symptoms come and go as well and that is totally normal. AND STOP GOOGLING!! it causes more stress than anything! everybodies experience are different so you can only go off of whats going on with you :flower:
> 
> mama- im sorry things arent looking as they are progressing like they should:hugs: your levels are a positive! do you have another scan scheduled? Maybe your beanie is just a slow grower....
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I go again on Wednesday at 12 pm.
> Sorry to post sad news in here. Didn't mean to worry any of those who are waiting for scans and I hope I have not.Click to expand...

no no no, dont appologize, thats not what i meant in my statement above.... im talking about threads that are the heart wrenching ones that you know for a fact will just freak you out. We are here for you to support hun, i didnt mean to come off that way. And its not bad news yet, so keep your head up!


----------



## Little J

Workin- Welcome! Congrats on the long waited beanie!! :happydance:


----------



## Lauren021406

Thanks ladies for the reassurance!


----------



## filipenko32

I cannot understand why they haven't given you an internal. I have a retroverted uterus and the doctors I see don't ever bother with an abdominal at this stage. I would be furious! You can see and measure things much more accurately with an internal. I have had a lot of scans, probably nearing 50 now and the docs I have seen would never give me measurements based on an abdominal. I would go for a repeat scan elsewhere if I were you, maybe a private one to put your mind at rest? Was there a heartbeat? You need accurate dates and to know if everything is present according to dates, you are in no man's land! Big hugs to you, sorry youre going through this x 



MamaOfOne said:


> Had my scan this morning. Did not go well. The whole experience was just bad. They had a student dr perform my abdominal scan and said an transvaginal would not make a difference at this point. The dr last week was so great did a transvaginal and said it makes all the difference at this point. Especially with a retroverted uterus.
> 
> Anyways, she put me back at 6w2d. And said at the last scan there was no yolk present. Okay so what was the glowing white ball?? Anyways she was being all positive saying that there's a yolk now and lots of growth since last week and it's great blah blah blah. U must just be off on your dates!
> 
> I know for a fact I ovulated on April 26. And got my first Bfp on may 5th, not much room there for dates to be off. Feeling pretty down and just think they are delaying the inevitable, only to eventually tell me a D&C will be required due to blighted ovum. Which the last dr did say could be a possibility.
> 
> The only slight hope I have is that I can tell there was growth Even with my naked eye as on the abdominal scan last week it was just the tiniest dot within the sac that's why she did transvaginal after. This time on the abdominal scan I saw the "diamond ring" clear as day. so it's not that everything has stopped growing. But just that I know we should see wayyy more at this point :(
> 
> Edit: just got the call that my levels went up to 27,464 from 12,000 last week. My body really is playing cruel tricks on me!


----------



## Little J

i told Hubby usually for early scans they do it vaginally and he didnt like that idea. Hes like "lets just get the abdomen one" even tho i said you can see things alot better. He said he only wants "his man parts" going in that area especially with our baby in there... im like HAHAHAHAHA OMG what a FREAK!:haha:

i have a funny feeling he thinks anytime somthing goes up our "wahoos" we find it pleasuring.... little does he know.... :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

MamaOfOne said:


> Had my scan this morning. Did not go well. The whole experience was just bad. They had a student dr perform my abdominal scan and said an transvaginal would not make a difference at this point. The dr last week was so great did a transvaginal and said it makes all the difference at this point. Especially with a retroverted uterus.
> 
> Anyways, she put me back at 6w2d. And said at the last scan there was no yolk present. Okay so what was the glowing white ball?? Anyways she was being all positive saying that there's a yolk now and lots of growth since last week and it's great blah blah blah. U must just be off on your dates!
> 
> I know for a fact I ovulated on April 26. And got my first Bfp on may 5th, not much room there for dates to be off. Feeling pretty down and just think they are delaying the inevitable, only to eventually tell me a D&C will be required due to blighted ovum. Which the last dr did say could be a possibility.
> 
> The only slight hope I have is that I can tell there was growth Even with my naked eye as on the abdominal scan last week it was just the tiniest dot within the sac that's why she did transvaginal after. This time on the abdominal scan I saw the "diamond ring" clear as day. so it's not that everything has stopped growing. But just that I know we should see wayyy more at this point :(
> 
> Edit: just got the call that my levels went up to 27,464 from 12,000 last week. My body really is playing cruel tricks on me!


I think it sounds like a crap doctor's office. There have been too many mistakes made and I would go hunting down a new and better one. I have a feeling it isn't your body playing cruel jokes but rather a screwy staff. :hugs: Hoping that everything will be fine. You should demand a transvaginal one if you stay with them. I would complain that they are skimping on treating a patient right. It's just ridiculous!


----------



## Little J

ok ladies, so Hubby and i havent BDd since we got our BFP. Im too scared too!! i dont want to cause myself to spot etc bc i know itll stress me out and freak me out. But iv been feeling so sexual and wanna hop in bed with hubby ASAP but im scared (i know it wont cause a MC, but im just afraid) 

what do you guys do? Advice?


----------



## filipenko32

Lol about your hubs and the internal scanning little j! I think mine was a bit freaked out at first but now he's just in the room and doesn't even think about it! :rofl: 

No :sex: for me in the first tri but that's to be ultra careful in my case. It's actually perfectly safe as long as you feel ok with it.


----------



## MamaDee

Thank you Filipino and sassymom. I k ow you ladies are right and I'm also thinking this. Unfortunately. My own OBGYN won't see me till later on. Right now I am seeing the early complications pregnancy clinic at the hosp. They have rotating obgyn's. Mine is actually scheduled to be there next wednesday so that is who I will see. 

I was actually crying asking her to please please do an internal so we could see more and get some type of reassurance. Even just to have an accurate comparison if what was seen last time. I hadn't even had a drip of water to drink as I was late that morning getting DS ready and completely forgot plus I thought they'd go straight to do a transvaginal. So not an ounce of water in my batter and she still refused. I did not like her one bit. She flat out refused and said I would have to come back next week and internal wouldn't show much. The student dr literally placed the probe on one spot on my stomach and didn't move it from side to side nor even push down for better viewing angles. I didn't even feel it move it just sat there. I am very unhappy with the service I received at this visit. And do think especially within an early complications pregnancy clinic they should be taking extra precaution and using transvaginal scans to ensure the most accurate Results for us patients in limbo. Unfortunately at this point that is the place I am stuck going to.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: mama of one, how frustrating.


----------



## sassy_mom

MamaOfOne said:


> Thank you Filipino and sassymom. I k ow you ladies are right and I'm also thinking this. Unfortunately. My own OBGYN won't see me till later on. Right now I am seeing the early complications pregnancy clinic at the hosp. They have rotating obgyn's. Mine is actually scheduled to be there next wednesday so that is who I will see.
> 
> I was actually crying asking her to please please do an internal so we could see more and get some type of reassurance. Even just to have an accurate comparison if what was seen last time. I hadn't even had a drip of water to drink as I was late that morning getting DS ready and completely forgot plus I thought they'd go straight to do a transvaginal. So not an ounce of water in my batter and she still refused. I did not like her one bit. She flat out refused and said I would have to come back next week and internal wouldn't show much. The student dr literally placed the probe on one spot on my stomach and didn't move it from side to side nor even push down for better viewing angles. I didn't even feel it move it just sat there. I am very unhappy with the service I received at this visit. And do think especially within an early complications pregnancy clinic they should be taking extra precaution and using transvaginal scans to ensure the most accurate Results for us patients in limbo. Unfortunately at this point that is the place I am stuck going to.


I am so sorry you are having to deal with this! :hugs: It would seem as if the doctor in training needs a little more ... apparently she fell asleep in class a few too many times. How irritating. Hope things are better with your next scan. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> ok ladies, so Hubby and i havent BDd since we got our BFP. Im too scared too!! i dont want to cause myself to spot etc bc i know itll stress me out and freak me out. But iv been feeling so sexual and wanna hop in bed with hubby ASAP but im scared (i know it wont cause a MC, but im just afraid)
> 
> what do you guys do? Advice?


My ms has been so bad that I can barely move much less that ... however there have been several times when I get a break in the MS and DH and I go for it. If it wasn't for the nausea, I would probably jump him everyday! :haha: I haven't had any problems and :blush: there was one time that things were um ... not slow and rhythmic :haha: -- more like crazed wild animals. :haha::haha: 
I think you should do whatever makes you feel comfortable. If you don't feel comfortable with it, don't do it.


----------



## sassy_mom

I have started to feel really turned against food. I have no desire to eat anything. Everything I was eating, now is so unappealing to me. I feel like I just want to drink water and not be bothered with anything else. :nope::dohh: I'm telling you this pregnancy has already been quite a ride. I've been sipping on peppermint tea and laying down in bed. I'm trying to hang in there. I know this doesn't last forever ... at least I hope not or I might lose all sanity. 
Sorry to vent ladies. I just need to get it out ... I feel like I am going crazy.


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> I have started to feel really turned against food. I have no desire to eat anything. Everything I was eating, now is so unappealing to me. I feel like I just want to drink water and not be bothered with anything else. :nope::dohh: I'm telling you this pregnancy has already been quite a ride. I've been sipping on peppermint tea and laying down in bed. I'm trying to hang in there. I know this doesn't last forever ... at least I hope not or I might lose all sanity.
> Sorry to vent ladies. I just need to get it out ... I feel like I am going crazy.

I'm right there with you. Food just doesn't sound good at all. I've been watching food porn on television, hoping it would spark something, and its had the opposite effect, I just want to throw up. I've also been trying to exercise, but every time I have time and its been a while since I last ate, I fall asleep instead. Its my first pregnancy, so I have no comparison, but it certainly has been quite a ride.


----------



## brieri1

Little J said:


> ok ladies, so Hubby and i havent BDd since we got our BFP. Im too scared too!! i dont want to cause myself to spot etc bc i know itll stress me out and freak me out. But iv been feeling so sexual and wanna hop in bed with hubby ASAP but im scared (i know it wont cause a MC, but im just afraid)
> 
> what do you guys do? Advice?

If you're too scared, its probably going to be too hard for you to relax and enjoy it, but let me just say that in pregnancy, everything down there swells up and gets extra sensitive and it makes for some pretty amazing sex, which, isn't at all harmful for the pregnancy. But your peace of mind is very important, so like I said, if you're not comfortable, don't worry about it, that's just as bad as doing it and stressing about whether or not you caused harm. Avoiding stress is the best thing you can do for baby and yourself.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We haven't bd'd since we found out. We've been told by the EPU to not to until 12 weeks due to early complications and spotting. Plus I don't want to stress myself out any further. Today has been the first day where I've actually wanted to but hubby was at work. I think maybe after 12 weeks we will, maybe!


----------



## ARuppe716

Anyone else on the emotional rollercoaster? I went to buy a Father's Day card for DH today and I started crying in the aisle reading the cards!! 

DH and I have bd'ed once since finding out. It makes me a little nervous but I also just don't feel like it. I'd rather sit by myself in my own little cloud of grumpiness!!


----------



## summerhope

I had my scan today and heard and saw the little heartbeat of 109! I measured at 6w4d. The nurse called back after the doctors reviewed it, she said they wanted to do another one to check the growth. I also had one last week on Thursday and the tech said that based on last scan, today things looked where they would expect them to be. I am excited to see the little peanut again in a week, but it worries me a little bit that they want to do another one. I am less then 7w and that will be my 3rd scan, just a little unusual. I still continue to have the occasional spotting and maybe that is why. In either case, I have to take one day at a time and see how things go, just can't worry too much. So overall, it has been a good day!
https://i46.tinypic.com/303hdtd.jpg


----------



## LornaMJ

Wishing you all the best Summehope and already your little peanut looks sooo precious xx


----------



## summerhope

Mamaofone: sorry you had a bad experience, that woman has some control issues, especially if you were crying during the process, what a horrible thing to go through. I am glad that you are going back and certainly hope that you get treated better this time around.

Jrowenj: I hope your spotting goes away, good news is that it is brown and maybe just some leftover after your pap. I know how worrying it can be, but they say it is pretty common. 

Littlej: I wanted to google everything in the world and you are right, just need to stop, I have officially disconnected in that regard, my husband was right when he said, just let nature do its thing. 

Shelbylc: I am always conscious of how I sit, how I get up, how I lay down, just can't help it. I wore maternity pants today and depending on how I sat, they even felt tight in certain places, but I am getting used to them. I just don't like anything pushing on it. It will probably be better once you start showing more and you can see where the baby is. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Little J said:


> ok ladies, so Hubby and i havent BDd since we got our BFP. Im too scared too!! i dont want to cause myself to spot etc bc i know itll stress me out and freak me out. But iv been feeling so sexual and wanna hop in bed with hubby ASAP but im scared (i know it wont cause a MC, but im just afraid)
> what do you guys do? Advice?

We've had sex a few times since finding out and TBH it's fabulous! all the stress sex we had with TTC wasn't very romantic and sensual. Now i'm in the mood all the time and it's just so much fun to muck around and have a good decent shag! i think my first pregnancy we didn't have sex for months. This time we're at it all the time.

But one thing i learnt early on is that you can't compare your sex life to others, after i had Eva i don't think we had sex for MONTHS! and everyone on BnB was jumping into the sack straight after their 6 week check up, My friends who had babies had already started going at it like rabbits and i felt awful and like a crappy wife because i hadn't had sex once, i finally confided in a friend who breathed a sigh of releif that she was in the same boat. It felt better once i knew someone else was as least interested in sex as i was. I also realised that comparing my sex life to others is just going to make me feel uneccessarily bad, if i don't feel comfortable having sex then i don't feel comfortable having sex. nothing wrong with that.



Little J said:


> i told Hubby usually for early scans they do it vaginally and he didnt like that idea. Hes like "lets just get the abdomen one" even tho i said you can see things alot better. He said he only wants "his man parts" going in that area especially with our baby in there... im like HAHAHAHAHA OMG what a FREAK!:haha:
> 
> i have a funny feeling he thinks anytime somthing goes up our "wahoos" we find it pleasuring.... little does he know.... :haha:

It's the other way around for me and hubby i'm terrified of a transvaginal one. At my 12 weeks scan with pregnancy no.1 they had all these forms i had to sign and one was a transvaginal one and i was like "i'm not signing that" and she was like "it's just protocol, they probably wont scan you at all if you don't sign in" and i said "well i don't want it done ever so i'm not signing it" and my hubby stepped in and said "they aren't going to pin you to the bed and shove it up there yelling 'YOU SIGNED THE FORM' you can still say no once we're in there" hahahahahahahaha so i signed it but told them the second i walked in the door "NO TRANSVAGINAL ONE!!" my poor hubby just had to roll his eyes at me, he kept telling me that it's no big deal but i so badly don't want one.


----------



## alannadee

well today i am trying sea bands to control the ms, plus i have a long ride in a car today and get travel sick any way! so far i think they are working, it doesnt stop me feeling completly sick, but its def not as bad , i can function a bit more. lets hope they work!


----------



## mellywelly

Hi everyone, off on a week's holiday with the in-laws today, hope all babies stay safe while we are away, think I will have a huge amount of posts to read when I get back. Might have to have s sneak on my phone!


----------



## Poppy84

Had private scan this morn
They dated me 8w3d and heartbeat was 164bpm. So happy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So much for sleeping in on a saturday... Thank you MS! :s !


----------



## MamaDee

Congrats Poppy and Summerhope !! How exiting to see the little HB flickering away. 
Summerhope: I'm positive the rescan is just because you mentioned the spotting. Im sure everything will be right on track! :hugs: ps. You nailed it right on with the control issues, she wouldn't listen to anything I was saying about dates etc, just kept saying well I am sorry you will just have to wait. You want this pregnancy right so there's no need for me to give you medication to end it or schedule a d&c just yet. Wait and see the growth next week. I never asked her to end it I simply asked for the transvaginal in order to compare the growth appropriately since last weeks transvaginal. I was appalled that she had said that. It was a very poor attempt at giving me hope, when I just wanted real true data. 

Like briers said I remember when I was pregnant with DS the sex was amazing. And I was "on" all the time. Wanted it all day everyday lol. Even overdue at 41 weeks :haha: It just goes to show how every pregnancy is different. Since finding out this time we only had it maybe a handful of times. And certainly not in the past two weeks since I've started going for ultrasounds and having inconclusive results. Think dh thinks it will make things worse. Although Im not spotting or anything and I've kind of wanted to.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I have started to feel really turned against food. I have no desire to eat anything. Everything I was eating, now is so unappealing to me. I feel like I just want to drink water and not be bothered with anything else. :nope::dohh: I'm telling you this pregnancy has already been quite a ride. I've been sipping on peppermint tea and laying down in bed. I'm trying to hang in there. I know this doesn't last forever ... at least I hope not or I might lose all sanity.
> Sorry to vent ladies. I just need to get it out ... I feel like I am going crazy.

That's me this pregnancy. I've had a love/hate relationship with food. Mostly hate. :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaa poppy!!!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes!! i only bd'd 2 times since we found out!! and i feel terrible but im just not into it!
i been an emotional wreck...crying one minute lau8ghing the next....sleeping then up and running around....


ARuppe716 said:


> Anyone else on the emotional rollercoaster? I went to buy a Father's Day card for DH today and I started crying in the aisle reading the cards!!
> 
> DH and I have bd'ed once since finding out. It makes me a little nervous but I also just don't feel like it. I'd rather sit by myself in my own little cloud of grumpiness!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i have had a loss of appetite lately too!! i thought id be a garbage disposal for food by now but nope!! my taste buds are allll off...the few things i love lately tho is watermelon, or tostitos chips (the scoops just no dip lol) foods i used to eat like chicken alfredo or mac and cheese, pizza, or baked chicken just isnt appealing anymore :( i guess its normal tho right ??? bc of alllll the changes my bodies going tthru??


----------



## Precious84

i'm worried ladies... my hcg level 3 days ago was at 11k+ at 6 weeks 1 day. after two days, my hcg increased but was only measured at 14k+, an increase of less than 3,000.

the past two days have nothing but stressful at work for me. i recently resigned (just yesterday, effective immediately) due to the stress i felt during a peak day, standing all day and feeling a strain on my back and lower abdomen....

now my OB is asking for a repeat quantitative hcg test tomorrow. praying to God it increases at a better, higher rate than 3k.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news poppy!
Have a good hol melly!
Precious once it's over 6000 it can take ages to double, my docs have never taken hcg past 6 weeks, it's always a scan so I assume it's just a regular gp doing this hcg draws?
Don't worry :hugs: 
Betheney - I was freaked out with the internals too at first but now Ive had at least over 30 I don't bat an eyelid. If you ever do have to have one they're painless quick and easy and it's a lot clearer to see everything too the image stays put. I've never had an abdominal scan lol!


----------



## snowangel187

nipsnnibbles said:


> i have had a loss of appetite lately too!! i thought id be a garbage disposal for food by now but nope!! my taste buds are allll off...the few things i love lately tho is watermelon, or tostitos chips (the scoops just no dip lol) foods i used to eat like chicken alfredo or mac and cheese, pizza, or baked chicken just isnt appealing anymore :( i guess its normal tho right ??? bc of alllll the changes my bodies going tthru??

Those are my favorite foods too... And as much as I think I might want them because I know I like them. Baby does not! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Im into oranges ATM


----------



## Mummy.R

Hey Ladies! 
Just took me a while to catch up on all the messages i've missed. I have been SO sick and just cant eat a single thing. I work in a daycare and the stomac flu has hit ALL the kids (luckily my daughter and myself did not catch it), i thought i had it but this dang ms is getting the best of me. i get it at night so i lose all my sleep :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Has anyone in the uk watched the voice tonight? Ed Sheeran sand a song called Small Bump and it was so touching, brought tears to my eyes. I tunes if you want to listen x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I had to do it! Today, yes... I had to buy bigger panties! :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

The peeing has been on in full force, looks like its welcomingme to week 9. Think I'm having a bit of heartburn too and I'm back to constantly feeling like I just ran a marathon and sleeping all day, and going to bed at 8 in the nights.


----------



## Bella'smummy

Poppy I'm so happy that the scan went well I bet your so relieved hunni xxx

AFM: had really heavy dark brown bleed earlier with cramps, settled now but tried my Doppler again today had no success up until now but appears I was searching in the wrong place after a few minutes I FOUND my little jellybean I can't describe how it feels to know its little heart is ticking away in there I could cry I'm so happy! 
I think this pregnancy is going to be a stressful one as I've bled every week since 4 weeks 1 day a week!

Hope everyone else's jellybeans are behaving cxxx


----------



## mammaspath

So i'm confused, sad , and pissed

I went in for my scan.....i was 5 weeks 3 days........the us only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks and 4.

when my doctor met with us she said we should abort now because it isn't a viable pregnancy.........i blighted ovum.

ive googled for the last 48 hours about msdiagnosed miscarriages.

idk what is going on.

i don't have bleeding - i had cramping (not that bad) last week. idk what to do but im so nervous! any success stories here?!?


----------



## snowangel187

It's too early to make any decisions wait a week and demand another scan. :hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

Mamaspath: so sorry you are going through this :hugs: to be honest it sounds absurd that they would say that. It is far too early to diagnose it as a Blighted ovum. I have been going in for scans for nearly 3 weeks now because it coukd have been posdible bo Although I'm sure I now have a MMC. But point is at 5w3d seeing a healthy gestational sac is a great sign. There's still a few days before you would see a yolk sac present. A fetal pole and HB is definitely not expected that early! I'm so sorry they have caused you such worry and how terrible that they would suggest immediate termination, it just doesn't make sense. Are you able to go in for a repeat scan in 7 days or so?


----------



## darkstar

Precious84 said:


> i'm worried ladies... my hcg level 3 days ago was at 11k+ at 6 weeks 1 day. after two days, my hcg increased but was only measured at 14k+, an increase of less than 3,000.
> 
> the past two days have nothing but stressful at work for me. i recently resigned (just yesterday, effective immediately) due to the stress i felt during a peak day, standing all day and feeling a strain on my back and lower abdomen....
> 
> now my OB is asking for a repeat quantitative hcg test tomorrow. praying to God it increases at a better, higher rate than 3k.

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and my HCG has never been measured. Honestly I don't know why doctors and midwives analyse it, I got through my last two pregnancies without ever knowing it either, it just creates more worry and I'm sure it's one of those things that is different for everyone, no pregnancy is ever the same. Sometimes I wish the doctors would just let our bodies do what need it needs to do. I hope it works out for you and all is well, try not to stress too much about it :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

I have so much trouble grocery shopping. I don't know why but every time I'm in a supermarket my tiredness and nausea hits at once. 
I think its a combination of the fluroescent lights, annoying slow people who block aisles and all the smells. My grocery bill has been lower the last few weeks because I just don't feel like thinking about food when I shop, everything grosses me out and I get so tired I just want to get out fast.
I got cranky there today because I was trying to rush through because all I could think about was getting home to nap and someone parked their trolley in the middle of the aisle on a diagonal angle and bent over to a shelf blocking the aisle. I almost lost it and had to take a deep breath before saying "excuse me" because I can't stand it when people are so oblivous to other people who may be trying to get through. 
Then I walked past a group of people who REEKED of cigarette smoke (you know when people smoke in their house or car and they smell like ashtrays) and I almost barfed.
And then the meat section with its smells :sick:
I would send OH to do it but our bill seems to double when he shops and he buys all kinds of weird stuff and nothing I actually need to cook with. I might have to start ordering my groceries online until 2nd trimester.


----------



## prayingforbby

mammaspath said:


> So i'm confused, sad , and pissed
> 
> I went in for my scan.....i was 5 weeks 3 days........the us only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks and 4.
> 
> when my doctor met with us she said we should abort now because it isn't a viablei pregnancy.........i blighted ovum.
> 
> ive googled for the last 48 hours about msdiagnosed miscarriages.
> 
> idk what is going on.
> 
> i don't have bleeding - i had cramping (not that bad) last week. idk what to do but im so nervous! any success stories here?!?

I agree with waiting before you do anything!! 5 weeks is too early to diagnose anything especially if the see a sac measuring properly. I went for a scan where they only saw a sac then went back 5 days later and saw baby and heartbeat. I hate how doctors make us worry so early when so much development is happening now. Check out this website https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy. :hugs:

And I have had a mmc which was diagnosed because baby was measuring weeks behind. Don't lose hope :)


----------



## Kaiecee

so ms has now showed up and im sure its here to stay its not so fun but maybe its a sign baby is doing good :)

i get it sometimesa after sex lol dh wonders if its him, but its not just sucks


----------



## Betheney

mammaspath said:


> So i'm confused, sad , and pissed
> 
> I went in for my scan.....i was 5 weeks 3 days........the us only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks and 4.
> 
> when my doctor met with us she said we should abort now because it isn't a viable pregnancy.........i blighted ovum.
> 
> ive googled for the last 48 hours about msdiagnosed miscarriages.
> 
> idk what is going on.
> 
> i don't have bleeding - i had cramping (not that bad) last week. idk what to do but im so nervous! any success stories here?!?

start googling 5 week 3 day ultrasounds and you'll find what you have is completely normal.

https://www.babycenter.com/400_5-week-4-day-ultrasound-didnt-show-heartbeat_670137_887.bc a few sonographers here say it's normal

https://www.babycenter.com/400_five-weeks-and-3-days-and-no-fetus_1705412_202.bc this one here has someone in the comments say a friend had no fetus and 5 weeks or 6 weeks but it turned up at 7 weeks.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090605113513AAPOTEN another one that ended in a successfull pregnancy.

I'm sorry for your stress but it's definitly too early to be saying you should have an termination for a non-viable pregnancy.

This is why my doctor told me scans before 7 weeks are useless, they cause more damage than good and most need to be re-scanned in the following 2 weeks anyway because it's just too early to be scanned.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mamaspath: I agree with the above posters. All you should see is a sac. It's good that its measuring right on. Did the Dr. give you a blood test and schedule another? Thats the most accurate way of seeing if your pregnancy is progressing at your stage. Try not to be to worried. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

mammaspath said:


> So i'm confused, sad , and pissed
> 
> I went in for my scan.....i was 5 weeks 3 days........the us only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks and 4.
> 
> when my doctor met with us she said we should abort now because it isn't a viable pregnancy.........i blighted ovum.
> 
> ive googled for the last 48 hours about msdiagnosed miscarriages.
> 
> idk what is going on.
> 
> i don't have bleeding - i had cramping (not that bad) last week. idk what to do but im so nervous! any success stories here?!?

I agree with the above posters. My Ob advised me to have a scan somewhere between 7-9weeks as before this time you may not see anything. 

I have also had a MMC but my baby was measuring 6w6d at 10w4d. 

:hugs: Hope you get another scan and get some good news.


----------



## filipenko32

Mammas path as the others have said - it's way too early!!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> so ms has now showed up and im sure its here to stay its not so fun but maybe its a sign baby is doing good :)
> 
> i get it sometimesa after sex lol dh wonders if its him, but its not just sucks

I tell dh he made me sick. :rofl:


----------



## Precious84

Kaiecee said:


> so ms has now showed up and im sure its here to stay its not so fun but maybe its a sign baby is doing good :)

this is what i keep telling myself too! like, right now, as i type. lol

it's 12:46 am here in CA and although tired, i still can't sleep. my acid reflux is back with a vengeance and my hunger is just too hard to ignore (to the point of gagging earlier) that i got up and wolfed down an entire french sponge cake.

now i'm contemplating dipping that sponge cake in ketchup. is this what craving is all about? i've never even liked sponge cake. :laugh2:


----------



## Bella'smummy

mammaspath said:


> So i'm confused, sad , and pissed
> 
> I went in for my scan.....i was 5 weeks 3 days........the us only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks and 4.
> 
> when my doctor met with us she said we should abort now because it isn't a viable pregnancy.........i blighted ovum.
> 
> ive googled for the last 48 hours about msdiagnosed miscarriages.
> 
> idk what is going on.
> 
> i don't have bleeding - i had cramping (not that bad) last week. idk what to do but im so nervous! any success stories here?!?

This happened to me in my last pregnancy there was just a sac nothing in it so they told me its not viable I still felt pregnant so I said I wanted to wait a week, the following week their was my baby girl with heartbeat, she's now 9 months. 5w 4 days is way too early most don't like to see you till st least 6 and even then they warn they might not see anything, I wouldn't worry the dates match which shows its growing! Sit tight and rescan in 1 week x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Did my Doppler again this morning and I found beany again despite more bleeds during the night! Anyone else got a Doppler? Xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popping in quickly - mamaspath I found out that it depends on the size of the sac - a sac has to be at least 2cm for them to see into it. (So if your sac is smaller which mine was 15mm) and yours probably is even smaller there is no way they can see into it.

Did they offer to do another HCG test - that's what my doc did so we could see where the levels are at.

They should also have you back in for a scan in a week to 10 days (I am due back for mine on Friday when I will be 8w 5d) so I am hoping I see a little one.

Don't let the Docs talk you into anything wait hun.

:hugs:

X


----------



## EmyDra

:hugs: MamaofOne :(, really hoping it was just the doctors messing stuff up, I'm sure if you'd have got the same one things would've been a lot better and consistant. Can't believe they refused to do an internal even though you were clearly distressed and upset :( horrible people

filipenko - I've shamefully eaten full big tubes of pringles since being pregnant. Twice finished a whole one in the evening :( did NOT feel good for it. I don't really eat crisps at all usually. Either way, two packets is fine I'm sure :) I was mad on vinegar with my first pregnancy and there's nothing good about that! Then I had marmite on everything which, although it has some good things in it, is basically salt paste lol. Keep hydrated :thumbup:

Little J - LOL at your hubby, there's going to be plenty of people sticking things up there before bubs is here! :haha: We have been DTD no different than before, my libido died a bit when I was really tired but I'm determined to have a regular sex life whilst I'm all preggo-horny ;), afterall...we'll have to be using contraception again afterwards, so might as well try and enjoy this 'free' time and get use of 'normal' posistions before having to work around a bump!
I often cramp a bit afterwards and it concerns me a tiny bit, however if I have an O by myself that happens too, so I wouldn't worry. :hugs: Try and enjoy it if you want to keep DTD, your ulterus probably takes as much jiggling by a fast walk as by gentle love-making.

sassy_mom - my appetite is also sort of dead. I can stomach the idea of really random things _just_. But generally I'm not eating a lot (apart from pringles mentioned above LOL). So glad it doesn't last forever, such a short portion of our lives and totally worth it in every way. :hugs:. I just feel so fortunate for not being sick all the time! I was telling OH it was the thing I was looking forward to the least and it hasn't happened :)

brieri1 - I HAVE to nibble if on an empty stomach before I go to sleep or I just can't override the nausea! No food looks 'good' to me either :nope:, just 'I'll eat that maybe'. Meant to be doing something nice for The Apprentice final tonight, wish I fancied takeaway but I just don't :(

Summerhope - looking good :) definately unusual to have SO many scans this early but better just accepting and knowing bean is growing well and on track.

Beth - agree that your can't compare, but yes, fab pregnancy sex here :) being single last time meant I have nothing to compare it too and no idea how long after-birth I would be up for it, and it was 6 months before me and OH first DTD. I bled for 8 weeks so it definately wouldn't have been before then! And yeah, I do NOT want dildo-cam ever if I can avoid it. The internals are bad enough :sick:

Poppy84 - great news! :D do you have a pic? :happydance:

Precious84 - :hugs: hoping there's some good news for you, must be very hard x
Boke! Ketchup and cake :sick:!

DeedeeBeester - oh no!!! I remember this :( my bras are all too tight and OH has noticed BBs much bigger, I've ordered two more nursing/maternity bras in a 38DD. They tried to tell me I was a 40 last time but it was LIES. Be back in my big black size 16 panties before long...

Bella'smummy - :cloud9: Oh wow! That's amazing! My friend is giving me her doppler but I was opting to wait a while longer, maybe I shouldn't? That's so special!!!

mammaspath - I agree with snowangel :hugs:, just give it sometime. I've heard the term before but don't know how they diagnose it, if they didn't explain then how do they expect you to make a decision like that? They can see so little at this stage, it's got to be worth waiting a wee bit longer. x Did your doctor think you were further along than you were?


I have a cupboard in my kitchen mainly full of tubberware but I keep onions in there also...for some reason it smells mega musty to be today and everytime I open it I want to hurl! Going to have to get OH to clean it or something :sick:, we only got new onions yesterday, it's fine! Just an overwelming smell to a preggo lady!

Tomorrow it's a fortnight to my scan :happydance:!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well and those in the uk are enjoying the long weekend?

All ok here. Now 9 weeks 2 days, 12 weeks is fri 22 June and scan is tues 26 so think we'll properly announce then. I've been a little cheeky today - a friend gave me some gift vouchers for a baby shop in town which needed using by June 15. I wasn't going to use them but popped in there earlier with hubby and we got some really cute, plain white basic bits - some baby grows, a blanket and a hooded cardigan. I know we are still early but it felt right.

It's fathers day in the uk soon and I've ordered a daddy to be card for hubby, it's really cute. Anyone else thinking getting on? I couldn't find any in shops so got it online
https://www.funkypigeon.com/Pages/Main.aspx?search=Dad to be&country=UK 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Rockell8788

Hi ladies not been in here for ages my baby brain couldn't figure out where it was :haha:
Ms is in full swing along with really bad fatigue. I had my bookin in appointment 4 days ago and I'm booking my scan on Thursday for 2 weeks time. Starting to feel real now. Mw still dating me by lmp which makes me 22nd dec but I'm still going by our dates of 5th jan till the scan.
How is everyone else feelin


----------



## nipsnnibbles

exactly...chicken alfredo is my favorite allll time food but as soon as i start making the sauce my stomach turns and i cant do it (thanks baby) lol


snowangel187 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i have had a loss of appetite lately too!! i thought id be a garbage disposal for food by now but nope!! my taste buds are allll off...the few things i love lately tho is watermelon, or tostitos chips (the scoops just no dip lol) foods i used to eat like chicken alfredo or mac and cheese, pizza, or baked chicken just isnt appealing anymore :( i guess its normal tho right ??? bc of alllll the changes my bodies going tthru??
> 
> Those are my favorite foods too... And as much as I think I might want them because I know I like them. Baby does not! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Little J

ok ladies, sorry if this is TMI for ppl but this morning i went to wipe after going to the potty (#1 and #2) and there was a little redish blood.... it scared the CRAP out of me!!! the couple days i have been needing to have a BM and so i wipe alot which kinda makes me have light dabs of blood when i wipe my butt area. So i dont know if thats what it was this morning? I wiped my vaginal area again to make sure it wasnt continuous blood and it was clean as day with a tad discharge that was creamy colored. 

I am SO scared.... i know i need to calm down, but what happened last MC was i wiped and got one wipe of blood, then wiped againa nd nothing... then and hour or 2 later i was dripping blood MCing. 

My BB's arent sore like they were yestrerday and my lower back hurts a tad, so its making me worry..... i PRAY this is jsut somthing stupid and not my baby having problems:nope:


----------



## alannadee

well my sea bands worked brill yesterday for my ms and travel sickness, but not so good today i feel crap!!! havent really moved off the sofa all day and i dnt plan to! not long till my scan now, its on wednesday. starting to get nervous now. have decided that i am goin on my own just incase its bad news. but fingers crossed had no problems so far so all should be well.


----------



## alannadee

Little J said:


> ok ladies, sorry if this is TMI for ppl but this morning i went to wipe after going to the potty (#1 and #2) and there was a little redish blood.... it scared the CRAP out of me!!! the couple days i have been needing to have a BM and so i wipe alot which kinda makes me have light dabs of blood when i wipe my butt area. So i dont know if thats what it was this morning? I wiped my vaginal area again to make sure it wasnt continuous blood and it was clean as day with a tad discharge that was creamy colored.
> 
> I am SO scared.... i know i need to calm down, but what happened last MC was i wiped and got one wipe of blood, then wiped againa nd nothing... then and hour or 2 later i was dripping blood MCing.
> 
> My BB's arent sore like they were yestrerday and my lower back hurts a tad, so its making me worry..... i PRAY this is jsut somthing stupid and not my baby having problems:nope:

calm down and breathe. I know its really scary, chances are its nothing serious bt if you are still worried you should ring a gp or midwife and have a chat and they should put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

alannadee said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, sorry if this is TMI for ppl but this morning i went to wipe after going to the potty (#1 and #2) and there was a little redish blood.... it scared the CRAP out of me!!! the couple days i have been needing to have a BM and so i wipe alot which kinda makes me have light dabs of blood when i wipe my butt area. So i dont know if thats what it was this morning? I wiped my vaginal area again to make sure it wasnt continuous blood and it was clean as day with a tad discharge that was creamy colored.
> 
> I am SO scared.... i know i need to calm down, but what happened last MC was i wiped and got one wipe of blood, then wiped againa nd nothing... then and hour or 2 later i was dripping blood MCing.
> 
> My BB's arent sore like they were yestrerday and my lower back hurts a tad, so its making me worry..... i PRAY this is jsut somthing stupid and not my baby having problems:nope:
> 
> calm down and breathe. I know its really scary, chances are its nothing serious bt if you are still worried you should ring a gp or midwife and have a chat and they should put your mind at rest. :hugs:Click to expand...

all i could do is call the "on call" number and its just nurses.... and i know waht tehy are going to say..... call back if the bleeding gets worse... but thats what im afraid of is the bleeding to get worse! i keep running to the bathroom every 30 min to wipe and check, but seems fine right now, but its jsut scary.... i was thinking for sure this is my sticky beanie since i was diagnosed with low progesterone and this pregnancy iv been on supplements to help. I hope its just my butt being sensitive from having to wipe it. Hubby has a baseball game today and i def. dont wanna MC while im there watching bc thatd be so hard. i feel like im gunna be paranoid all day!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Littlej - to be it sounds like it could be from the BM, I've had this before. I would suggest putting your feet up and having a lie down. Do you have to go to the game?


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Littlej - to be it sounds like it could be from the BM, I've had this before. I would suggest putting your feet up and having a lie down. Do you have to go to the game?

no, but I LOVE watching baseball and cheering on my hubby. It makes me feel better somenoe else has had this problem.... this is y i dont wanna BD before the scan... just freaks me out with any sort of blood or color bc it makes me think the worst!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm there with you hun, I freaked out when I had it but it was definitely from behind and stopped pretty soon afterwards. We've had a few scans now because of early problems but haven't bd'd - hubby doesn't want to which believe me is a first! No chance I can refrain for 9 months, we have had the odd moment but haven't had intercourse. I was scared I would bleed either way but didn't so maybe that's a happy half way house.

Maybe go along, it will take your mind off things but would definitely say put your feet up until you go and when you come back x


----------



## Lauren021406

ladies i need your advice...my inlaws wants to go out for dinner tonight for my fil bday, and I dont want to go because food doesnt agree with me! I only really like breakfast foods rights now, the smells of everything else make me nauseous. I told them to go out without me and Ill meet them for dessert after, and my DH is mad because I wont go. I think I am trying to be nice so they can go out and enjoy a nice dinner and not have to worry about me and he thinks im wrong. What would you ladies do?


----------



## filipenko32

That's tricky Lauren.. If it was me I would go (and I'm feeling very sick now as I type so iknow what you mean) but I would take my peppermint tea and ask for hot water. Also I would just order something small and pick and go out for fresh air when I went to the 'toilet' good luck!


----------



## Lauren021406

That is a good idea!


filipenko32 said:


> That's tricky Lauren.. If it was me I would go (and I'm feeling very sick now as I type so iknow what you mean) but I would take my peppermint tea and ask for hot water. Also I would just order something small and pick and go out for fresh air when I went to the 'toilet' good luck!


----------



## mammaspath

thank you ladies for all the encouragement.............im literally in tears.

All the success stories are helping me!!!!!

i miscarried at 12 weeks in december so i'm just praying to GOD that this isn't the end for me...........

the doctor did not want to take blood again and when I asked for another ultrasound she was hesitant and said okay and I have another scan on the 15th

I have mild crampiness on the right side.....which the tech said the sac was attached to the right side of my uterus.........im thinking normal........no bleeding or spotting....

Hoping for progress in the next couple weeks! but i figure if in fact that it is a bo my body will tell me.........i don't wanna take the pills!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Little J said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, sorry if this is TMI for ppl but this morning i went to wipe after going to the potty (#1 and #2) and there was a little redish blood.... it scared the CRAP out of me!!! the couple days i have been needing to have a BM and so i wipe alot which kinda makes me have light dabs of blood when i wipe my butt area. So i dont know if thats what it was this morning? I wiped my vaginal area again to make sure it wasnt continuous blood and it was clean as day with a tad discharge that was creamy colored.
> 
> I am SO scared.... i know i need to calm down, but what happened last MC was i wiped and got one wipe of blood, then wiped againa nd nothing... then and hour or 2 later i was dripping blood MCing.
> 
> My BB's arent sore like they were yestrerday and my lower back hurts a tad, so its making me worry..... i PRAY this is jsut somthing stupid and not my baby having problems:nope:
> 
> calm down and breathe. I know its really scary, chances are its nothing serious bt if you are still worried you should ring a gp or midwife and have a chat and they should put your mind at rest. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> all i could do is call the "on call" number and its just nurses.... and i know waht tehy are going to say..... call back if the bleeding gets worse... but thats what im afraid of is the bleeding to get worse! i keep running to the bathroom every 30 min to wipe and check, but seems fine right now, but its jsut scary.... i was thinking for sure this is my sticky beanie since i was diagnosed with low progesterone and this pregnancy iv been on supplements to help. I hope its just my butt being sensitive from having to wipe it. Hubby has a baseball game today and i def. dont wanna MC while im there watching bc thatd be so hard. i feel like im gunna be paranoid all day!Click to expand...


Don't worry. I had this too. My OBGYN said it can be common to have some spotting with your bm. If you bleed more and it is bright red, then be worried a little. But a little bit with a bm was pretty common according to my doc.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

mammaspath said:


> thank you ladies for all the encouragement.............im literally in tears.
> 
> All the success stories are helping me!!!!!
> 
> i miscarried at 12 weeks in december so i'm just praying to GOD that this isn't the end for me...........
> 
> the doctor did not want to take blood again and when I asked for another ultrasound she was hesitant and said okay and I have another scan on the 15th
> 
> I have mild crampiness on the right side.....which the tech said the sac was attached to the right side of my uterus.........im thinking normal........no bleeding or spotting....
> 
> Hoping for progress in the next couple weeks! but i figure if in fact that it is a bo my body will tell me.........i don't wanna take the pills!


I agree with everyone else. It's too early to be making that decision. I know it's hard to wait, but give it a week or so for the baby to grow. Changes to your blood tests and u/s should be able to give you more info. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

What are you ladies doing to stay fit? 

I am starting a new, temporary job tomorrow away from my family. I'm trying to take advantage of this time from my family to make some healthy habits. Today I went swimming (treading water) for 20 minutes and later I rode a recumbent bike for 10 minutes. I have an opportunity to do some group exercise classes at the local gym, but I'm a little nervous about it. I was not the most active before getting pregnant. I would maybe do a dancing game on my XBOX kinect twice a week.


----------



## LornaMJ

BabyHopeful2 said:


> What are you ladies doing to stay fit?
> 
> I am starting a new, temporary job tomorrow away from my family. I'm trying to take advantage of this time from my family to make some healthy habits. Today I went swimming (treading water) for 20 minutes and later I rode a recumbent bike for 10 minutes. I have an opportunity to do some group exercise classes at the local gym, but I'm a little nervous about it. I was not the most active before getting pregnant. I would maybe do a dancing game on my XBOX kinect twice a week.

I work full time as a nurse so that is me keeping fit lol On my days off at the moment I can barely get out of bed I am that tired..I am just going into work now and I am dreading falling asleep on the patients :wacko:


----------



## summerhope

mamaspath: I would not worry about it yet. I have had spotting since 5w5d. I had a scan at 5w6d (based on LMP, but it looks like I am off now by 3 days), anyway and there was just the sac and maybe the yolk but it was not conclusive. Then one week later I had another scan and there was the heartbeat. This is too early to tell and I would let your body do its thing for now. If you are not in pain and you are not having a heavy bleed, give it some time and hope that all will be ok.


----------



## Leinzlove

Anyone else have mild cramping start at week 6?


----------



## rachelh4207

mammaspath said:


> thank you ladies for all the encouragement.............im literally in tears.
> 
> All the success stories are helping me!!!!!
> 
> i miscarried at 12 weeks in december so i'm just praying to GOD that this isn't the end for me...........
> 
> the doctor did not want to take blood again and when I asked for another ultrasound she was hesitant and said okay and I have another scan on the 15th
> 
> I have mild crampiness on the right side.....which the tech said the sac was attached to the right side of my uterus.........im thinking normal........no bleeding or spotting....
> 
> Hoping for progress in the next couple weeks! but i figure if in fact that it is a bo my body will tell me.........i don't wanna take the pills!


hey you, Don't i know you???? :) From the Tubal reversal board (one of them or two LOL) CONGRATS!!!!!! I am due jan too:) :) 

I had a scan at 5weeks and only saw a sac, nothing else:) Scan at 6w3d saw a baby with a nice HB


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hu all. And there I was thinking I'd done the worst part of the sickness. Have had none for 2/3 days and then this morning BAM! in the middle of B&Q. I was so embarrassed, the shops assistant was like 'heavy night?' DH stepped in and soon put her straight, her whole attitude to me changed instantly. Wasn't nice :(


----------



## EmyDra

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hu all. And there I was thinking I'd done the worst part of the sickness. Have had none for 2/3 days and then this morning BAM! in the middle of B&Q. I was so embarrassed, the shops assistant was like 'heavy night?' DH stepped in and soon put her straight, her hole attitude to me changed instantly. Wasn't nice :(

What a bitch!!! Glad DH valiantly defended you :D

I have bled for BM before, if the blood isn't from your vagina I think you can relax honey :hugs:


----------



## Little J

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, sorry if this is TMI for ppl but this morning i went to wipe after going to the potty (#1 and #2) and there was a little redish blood.... it scared the CRAP out of me!!! the couple days i have been needing to have a BM and so i wipe alot which kinda makes me have light dabs of blood when i wipe my butt area. So i dont know if thats what it was this morning? I wiped my vaginal area again to make sure it wasnt continuous blood and it was clean as day with a tad discharge that was creamy colored.
> 
> I am SO scared.... i know i need to calm down, but what happened last MC was i wiped and got one wipe of blood, then wiped againa nd nothing... then and hour or 2 later i was dripping blood MCing.
> 
> My BB's arent sore like they were yestrerday and my lower back hurts a tad, so its making me worry..... i PRAY this is jsut somthing stupid and not my baby having problems:nope:
> 
> calm down and breathe. I know its really scary, chances are its nothing serious bt if you are still worried you should ring a gp or midwife and have a chat and they should put your mind at rest. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> all i could do is call the "on call" number and its just nurses.... and i know waht tehy are going to say..... call back if the bleeding gets worse... but thats what im afraid of is the bleeding to get worse! i keep running to the bathroom every 30 min to wipe and check, but seems fine right now, but its jsut scary.... i was thinking for sure this is my sticky beanie since i was diagnosed with low progesterone and this pregnancy iv been on supplements to help. I hope its just my butt being sensitive from having to wipe it. Hubby has a baseball game today and i def. dont wanna MC while im there watching bc thatd be so hard. i feel like im gunna be paranoid all day!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I had this too. My OBGYN said it can be common to have some spotting with your bm. If you bleed more and it is bright red, then be worried a little. But a little bit with a bm was pretty common according to my doc.Click to expand...

good...... i havent had any blood since at all so was i thinking it was just from the BM. scared the creepies outta me tho! i HATE seeing blood ANYWHERE in that area


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Anyone else have mild cramping start at week 6?

YES! Ive noticed it more off and on.... nothing major tho... but defo feel somthing going on down there. Hope its all good! Next week if my scan!!!! 

One of my best friends has her 8 week scan tomorrow, i hope everything goes well for her!!


----------



## Little J

OMG, i cant beleive im 6 weeks! Iv never made it this far!! Im over my longest by a week, this is so amazing for me! I really really hope this is my little sticky one

cant wait for everyone to finish up there scans that are still due!


----------



## jrowenj

Yea, little J!! This is ur sticky bean!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey mammaspath, i just got on this morning and saw your post...
please calm down, for you and for baby..
i had slight spotting from BM, my drs and midwives say its completely normal especially during pregnancy since you may be constipated and that causes LOTS of irritation in your bowels... 
you said u wiped right after and nothing right?? if your still worried call and go in for an appt when your office opens....
how far along are you??:hugs::hugs:



mammaspath said:


> thank you ladies for all the encouragement.............im literally in tears.
> 
> All the success stories are helping me!!!!!
> 
> i miscarried at 12 weeks in december so i'm just praying to GOD that this isn't the end for me...........
> 
> the doctor did not want to take blood again and when I asked for another ultrasound she was hesitant and said okay and I have another scan on the 15th
> 
> I have mild crampiness on the right side.....which the tech said the sac was attached to the right side of my uterus.........im thinking normal........no bleeding or spotting....
> 
> Hoping for progress in the next couple weeks! but i figure if in fact that it is a bo my body will tell me.........i don't wanna take the pills!


----------



## Little J

nipsnnibbles said:


> hey mammaspath, i just got on this morning and saw your post...
> please calm down, for you and for baby..
> i had slight spotting from BM, my drs and midwives say its completely normal especially during pregnancy since you may be constipated and that causes LOTS of irritation in your bowels...
> you said u wiped right after and nothing right?? if your still worried call and go in for an appt when your office opens....
> how far along are you??:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for all the encouragement.............im literally in tears.
> 
> All the success stories are helping me!!!!!
> 
> i miscarried at 12 weeks in december so i'm just praying to GOD that this isn't the end for me...........
> 
> the doctor did not want to take blood again and when I asked for another ultrasound she was hesitant and said okay and I have another scan on the 15th
> 
> I have mild crampiness on the right side.....which the tech said the sac was attached to the right side of my uterus.........im thinking normal........no bleeding or spotting....
> 
> Hoping for progress in the next couple weeks! but i figure if in fact that it is a bo my body will tell me.........i don't wanna take the pills!Click to expand...

im 6 weeks today! Yes after the initial wipe i wiped and it was spot clean and has been ever since.... i think it just freaked me out, i noticed i have been consipated latley yet have to go #2 quite a bit if that makes sense and i have to wipe so much which causes it to irritate my bum area and iv noticed mini dabs of blood before when i wiped my rear bc of that, so im thinking it was probably from build up while i was sleeping and when i got up in the morning it was residual, or thats just what im hoping and what im sticking to. I have my scan next week so i think (think...) i can hold out til that long to see beanie!


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm 9 weeks on wednesday and have been having some sharp pains and cramping off and on for a few days. I know everything is moving and growing but it has me really freaked out. Any one else have this? For some reason the closer I get to 12 weeks the more scared I get that something will happen. My dh keeps telling me were ok but it's hard to believe. I have my first scan in 2 and a half weeks and I think the wait is part of what's getting to me. I just want to know my little beaner is safe and healthy...


----------



## brieri1

I go to the doctors tomorrow! Unfortunately, since I'm military its probably just going to be a referral to an OB, but we'll see. At least it will get the ball rolling!


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm 9 weeks on wednesday and have been having some sharp pains and cramping off and on for a few days. I know everything is moving and growing but it has me really freaked out. Any one else have this? For some reason the closer I get to 12 weeks the more scared I get that something will happen. My dh keeps telling me were ok but it's hard to believe. I have my first scan in 2 and a half weeks and I think the wait is part of what's getting to me. I just want to know my little beaner is safe and healthy...

those are totally normal symptoms hun. I know its super scary in the 1st tri, if anything call your midwife/Dr. and they can reassure you things are ok and thats a normal feeling


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies. Having to catch up again. I don't get on much during the weekend. I'm so glad to see everyone still here and talking about all the changes going on! I love seeing everyone gain another day and another week. This week I will hit 10 weeks. It's weird to think it will be 10 weeks already. I'm hoping ms is going to give me a break soon. I feel ( knock on wood) as if it is easing up. Poor DH ... I'm not sure he can take it much longer. I want to try and get some housework done as it has gotten out of control! 
It is so rainy here today. Lots of thunder and very dark so I just want to curl up with DD and sleep! :winkwink:

Here's to another happy week of tiny :baby: growing!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I worry at the slightest thing, especially when I was earlier in gestation, and after the suspected ectopic. Every time I would go to the toilet I would be petrified of bleeding etc, every tummy pain or ache I would think the worse, but I am here at 9 weeks 3 days. What I do know is I tend to stress myself out with over thinking. Every pregnancy is different and what happens to one lady is sometimes the complete opposite to another. 

Trying not to worry is easier said than done I know, but I have now calmed down and relaxed a little, although I do reserve the right to come on here and post worrying things :)
Some people don't believe in fate, I too am a sceptic sometimes but hubby has always said to me what will be will be. By no means does that take the worry away but I try to take a little from it and also the support from all of you ladies and I hope we'll be there for each other through the nxt 9 months and beyond x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy_mom - my house looks like a bomb has exploded. I just can't summon the energy to do anything and when I do it takes hours because I have to keep resting. Hubby does try to keep things tidy but it's never the same as the way you do it, is it? Although I am not complaining!

Sorry to hear about the ms. I thought mie had settled and then I threw up in the store earlier, was so embarassing. Hope yours stays away. X


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!
Thanks for all the reassurance!!!

im trying to calm myself with google ....... lol but there is a lot of success stories on there........i hope to be another one!!!!

i went to my old ultrasounds and with my last pregnancy we saw a hearbeat at 6 weeks 4 days and it was 99bpm so im hoping this bean is taking it's time as well.

im still having bouts of nausea sore nipples constipation and fatigue.......my next scan is june 15th i may reschedule it. ill only be a little over 7 weeks.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you so much for the reassurance ladies! I know the odds of anything happening are low but it is still scary. My mw said I looked healthy at my last appointment and I'm trying to keep that in mind. I also had ms for a few weeks and it's better now, not gone but better. I get nervous thinking the symptoms are fading but I think I'm just lucky that they aren't too bad. Thanks for letting me vent my fears. I know were all here for each other!!


----------



## fingersxxd

Happy thoughts everyone! 

I'm 9 weeks today! 1 week til my first scan, I can't wait. I still have reservations, but trying to have some serious PMA!


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy_mom - my house looks like a bomb has exploded. I just can't summon the energy to do anything and when I do it takes hours because I have to keep resting. Hubby does try to keep things tidy but it's never the same as the way you do it, is it? Although I am not complaining!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ms. I thought mie had settled and then I threw up in the store earlier, was so embarassing. Hope yours stays away. X


Yea things are insane around here! Especially since I'm a stay at home mom and a bit of a neat freak :haha: ... DH never has anything to help with because it is always done and now he has had to take on everything. He is overwhelmed and realized just how much work I do! He knew I did a lot but now that he is trying he sees how time consuming it is. But I am thankful he is doing what he can. The only thing he doesn't do now is laundry and I struggle with that too. Most of the time we fish for clothes out of a basket :wacko: ... but better clean than dirty I suppose. I am so ready for this ms to be gone. If I can make it to get groceries with DH I am always afraid I am going to throw up right in the store! Sorry that happened to you! Let's hope that we can get through this quickly. :hugs: I know it means tiny baby is growing well but ... dang is it no fun!!!! BLEH! :nope:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes I hope it passes for us both soon, and like you say is a good sign! I'm a bit of a neat freak too and have OCD according to DH! My ironing pile has now taken over the spare room, ops!

Just realised we are 1 day apart in gestation :)


----------



## Precious84

Hi ladies!

My little one is showing off. My first two HCGs were at 11K and 14K. The very recent one yesterday showed at 20K, way bigger than what I was telling my little angel to achieve in rate increase. :happydance:

Because though of the stress I got at work last week (I resigned! Effective immediately!), I was lucky to have my OB oblige to perform a 2nd ultrasound this afternoon. Hoping to hear and see a heartbeat!

I'm just quite anxious though as I've been on this computer chair for three hours now and leaning slightly forward as my posture places strain on my lower abdomen. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!!

I had my first "official" appointment this morning (the first one was due to the spotting). It went great! My Dr. did another ultrasound to check up on everything, since the spotting hadn't completely stopped. Baby was in there bouncing all over the place! There are two little arm buds and two little leg buds...such a huge change from my first US two weeks ago! 

I booked my next appointment for July 11th and my Dr. let me know that he will be doing another ultrasound at that appointment and then the anatomy scan at my following one, so I will have US's for the next two months :happydance:

I will put a scan pic up once I get home. Hope everyone is feeling good!


----------



## BabyDust04

mammaspath said:


> So i'm confused, sad , and pissed
> 
> I went in for my scan.....i was 5 weeks 3 days........the us only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks and 4.
> 
> when my doctor met with us she said we should abort now because it isn't a viable pregnancy.........i blighted ovum.
> 
> ive googled for the last 48 hours about msdiagnosed miscarriages.
> 
> idk what is going on.
> 
> i don't have bleeding - i had cramping (not that bad) last week. idk what to do but im so nervous! any success stories here?!?

We had something similar happen with my daughter. At 6 weeks I bled, bright red, and went to the emergency room. After 3 scans, they found a sac, but nothing else and sent me home with an appointment scheduled with my Dr.

I went to the doctor the next day and had another scan done, we saw a yolk sac and fetal pole, and that was it. 

I had a scan done a few days later with no change. My doctor told us she would schedule one more scan and if there was no change we would discuss our "options".

We went back for the final scan and saw our little baby...who is now a bouncy two and a half year old.

I think at 5 weeks 4 days, it is entirely to early to make any decisions. This early in pregnancy there can be HUGE changes in one to two days time. Even with my daughter, I had my mind made up that I was going to make them wait one more week, before we decided anything. 

I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JCh

Precious84 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My little one is showing off. My first two HCGs were at 11K and 14K. The very recent one yesterday showed at 20K, way bigger than what I was telling my little angel to achieve in rate increase. :happydance:
> 
> Because though of the stress I got at work last week (I resigned! Effective immediately!), I was lucky to have my OB oblige to perform a 2nd ultrasound this afternoon. Hoping to hear and see a heartbeat!
> 
> I'm just quite anxious though as I've been on this computer chair for three hours now and leaning slightly forward as my posture places strain on my lower abdomen. Anyone else experiencing this?

I have an office job and spend the majority of the day sitting, I also worry about this but so far no issues.... Just such a pain....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mammaspath said:


> hi girls!
> Thanks for all the reassurance!!!
> 
> im trying to calm myself with google ....... lol but there is a lot of success stories on there........i hope to be another one!!!!
> 
> i went to my old ultrasounds and with my last pregnancy we saw a hearbeat at 6 weeks 4 days and it was 99bpm so im hoping this bean is taking it's time as well.
> 
> im still having bouts of nausea sore nipples constipation and fatigue.......my next scan is june 15th i may reschedule it. ill only be a little over 7 weeks.



I was in the same EXACT situation!!! My first U/s I was only 4 weeks, we only saw a little sac very itty bitty... and then ...i was scheduled to go back at 5 weeks 3 days... So I went in and there was baby, with a yolksac and I was measuring 5 weeks 5 days! I said.. theres no way im 2 days off, but 2 days off isnt really that much.. the tech said there was no heartbeatm which at that early isnt UNUSUAL but isnt reassuring, In the meantime, without my knowledge might I add, they scheduled me for a repeat ultrasound on Monday, (this i knew about) and a D &C on wednesday( THIS I HAD NO IDEA ABOUT!) I was like. wow... isnt 5 weeks too early to hear the heartbeat? and theyre like yea but we still schedule them just in case.. well I wassss soooo upset and mad and it got my head spinning, and i demanded an ultra sound the friday before my monday appointment. Thank god I did.. I measured perfectly at 6 weeks 4 days with a heartbeat of 124 bpm!!! A few days can matter when you are that early... doctors are rediculous sometimes! Good luck. I know for sure u will be fine :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm beyond nervous!


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm beyond nervous!

stay positive! Mines next week and ill be excited/nervous/scared all at the same time

goodluck!


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yes I hope it passes for us both soon, and like you say is a good sign! I'm a bit of a neat freak too and have OCD according to DH! My ironing pile has now taken over the spare room, ops!
> 
> Just realised we are 1 day apart in gestation :)


Total OCD here too! :haha: So the house is driving me absolutely insane. I just gathered up every ounce of energy and did one load of dishes, am battling mounds of laundry and managed to wipe down the counters and table and take out the trash. :happydance: That is the most I've been able to do. I'm so happy to get that little bit done. Although DD has dragged every coloring book, reading book and several toys out and destroyed what little bit of calmness was in the living room.:dohh: :haha: Oh well! Thank goodness she knows how to clean up after herself. 

:happydance: I didn't realize we were so close either. :thumbup: Are you showing any yet? I asked DH if it looked like a bump yet and he said hmmm no just fat. :haha: Except the fat is only sticking out in the front and none on my sides. He said don't worry, you'll only look fat for a little bit and then it will look like a baby. His honesty makes me laugh ... thank goodness. He learned to be that horribly honest while I was losing weight. Kept me on track then. I can't wait to really have that bump. I'm looking forward to the part of the pregnancy I can enjoy. Although if my MIL comes anywhere near me I'm going to have to smack her. :haha: When I was pregnant with DD ... she use to sit at my stomach and talk to it like it was a chihuahua and rub and rub ... for like 30 minutes. :wacko::wacko: She drove me insane. :haha:


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm beyond nervous!

Good luck, I'm sure you will enjoy it :) Let us know the results!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh you've just had me in hysterics! My hubby is exactly the same. I'm a little round in the middle, well alot but he tells me a little and he said have you got a bump yet so pulled my vest up and was like nope. Had a feel and said it's just harder fat! Lol, bless! 

I'm not showing yet although agree my tummy is a lot harder which I guess I will feel earlier as it's normally quite squishy :) 

DH is currently making dinner and will hopefully wash up! He's been painting our spare room today which will eventually be the nursery, we had planned to paint it this week anyhow so double reason now :) I've had some pink / red in my mucus tonight, it was only slight but enough to notice. Seems to have all gone now and very dry (sorry) and for me I have been having LOADS of cervical mucus. 

When's your scan? Mines Tuesday 26 so a few weeks off, have hospital this coming Thursday for glucose test as my dad is diabetic and I'm higher risk because of that and also my weight so will have them at 10 weeks, 18, 26 and 30 I think. 

Is this your first? Sorry you've probably said but have read so many posts.


----------



## mammaspath

Precious84 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My little one is showing off. My first two HCGs were at 11K and 14K. The very recent one yesterday showed at 20K, way bigger than what I was telling my little angel to achieve in rate increase. :happydance:
> 
> Because though of the stress I got at work last week (I resigned! Effective immediately!), I was lucky to have my OB oblige to perform a 2nd ultrasound this afternoon. Hoping to hear and see a heartbeat!
> 
> I'm just quite anxious though as I've been on this computer chair for three hours now and leaning slightly forward as my posture places strain on my lower abdomen. Anyone else experiencing this?

awaiting the news!!! praying for something great!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed for good scans and good news x


----------



## els1022

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm beyond nervous!

My scan is tomorrow too! I wasn't freaked out about it until today...


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh you've just had me in hysterics! My hubby is exactly the same. I'm a little round in the middle, well alot but he tells me a little and he said have you got a bump yet so pulled my vest up and was like nope. Had a feel and said it's just harder fat! Lol, bless!
> 
> I'm not showing yet although agree my tummy is a lot harder which I guess I will feel earlier as it's normally quite squishy :)
> 
> DH is currently making dinner and will hopefully wash up! He's been painting our spare room today which will eventually be the nursery, we had planned to paint it this week anyhow so double reason now :) I've had some pink / red in my mucus tonight, it was only slight but enough to notice. Seems to have all gone now and very dry (sorry) and for me I have been having LOADS of cervical mucus.
> 
> When's your scan? Mines Tuesday 26 so a few weeks off, have hospital this coming Thursday for glucose test as my dad is diabetic and I'm higher risk because of that and also my weight so will have them at 10 weeks, 18, 26 and 30 I think.
> 
> Is this your first? Sorry you've probably said but have read so many posts.


We are waiting to see what the sex is before we paint. Although I think I may keep the same theme. I want to do a really cool jungle theme with animals and trees and stuff like that painted up on the wall. Although I may do stickers of some sort so I won't have to fight the tiny details of painting. 

I'm not sure when my next scan is. I had one at my first appointment due to some spotting. I'm not sure if they will do another one at my 12 week scan or not. I would love it if they did!! 

This is our second baby. We have an almost 4 year old daughter. 

Yes my mucus has started to come back in loads again. It comes off and on for me. 

My stomach gets very hard at night and that is when it sticks out the farthest. DH kissed my stomach last night and said what I was just kissing junior. :haha: So cute.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah that theme sounds lovely. We've just done ours in a neutral colour, well it's a really light brown, more like watered down melted chocolate ice cream I would say. We thought would go well wih either pink or blue.

This is our first. I hope they do give you another scan. I'll have one at 12 weeks, then 20 which are the two routine ones I think and then mw said I'd probably have one or two more to check size due to diabetes risk and weight. I don't mind of course as long as baby is well. 

There goes my dinner down the toilet :( poor hubby x


----------



## BabyDust04

My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)
 



Attached Files:







9wk, 2dy.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## darkstar

BabyDust04 said:


> My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)

Cute!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah so amazing x


----------



## els1022

Beautiful scan Babydust!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Im really getting tired of spotting after sex!


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm 9 weeks on wednesday and have been having some sharp pains and cramping off and on for a few days. I know everything is moving and growing but it has me really freaked out. Any one else have this? For some reason the closer I get to 12 weeks the more scared I get that something will happen. My dh keeps telling me were ok but it's hard to believe. I have my first scan in 2 and a half weeks and I think the wait is part of what's getting to me. I just want to know my little beaner is safe and healthy...

Totally normal. Sometimes I get pains so badly that it wakes me up at night!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BabyDust04 said:


> My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)

OMG! What a cool angle they got of your bean!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Lauren021406

babydust awesome scan!


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the scan ... Ur all making me jelous I want my scan :)


----------



## Lauren021406

When do you go for your scan?? I go for another one on thurs I cant wait!


----------



## mammaspath

BabyDust04 said:


> My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)

lovely pic!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lucy_x

Hey girlies can i join please :flower: I think im due Jan 28th 2013!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm beyond nervous!
> 
> My scan is tomorrow too! I wasn't freaked out about it until today...Click to expand...

DH kept telling me I shouldn't get nervous 'till today because there wasn't much I could really do with so many days ahead... well, today is here and I'm nervous now... hahahaha I hope it all goes well. He took the whole day off work to be with me... praying our little bundles are well.


----------



## els1022

DeedeeBeester said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm beyond nervous!
> 
> My scan is tomorrow too! I wasn't freaked out about it until today...Click to expand...
> 
> DH kept telling me I shouldn't get nervous 'till today because there wasn't much I could really do with so many days ahead... well, today is here and I'm nervous now... hahahaha I hope it all goes well. He took the whole day off work to be with me... praying our little bundles are well.Click to expand...

I hope yours goes well, also! I have to work in the morning so hopefully it'll keep my mind busy. Scan is at 2 pm. I hate reading about all the bad scans ( I got on a roll on a different site earlier, hence the panic now) and I'm trying to focus on all the happy ones on here!


----------



## darkstar

Good luck for your scans! I still have 3 days to wait for mine


----------



## AllieIA

Headed in for my first midwife appointment!! Excited and nervous all at the same time. Hoping all is well and I will hear a strong heartbeat!!


----------



## mammaspath

AllieIA said:


> Headed in for my first midwife appointment!! Excited and nervous all at the same time. Hoping all is well and I will hear a strong heartbeat!!

good luck!!! hope all goes well!


----------



## LornaMJ

BabyDust04 said:


> My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)

Amazing pic and just so wonderful...really cannot wait for my first scan will find out tomorrow when that will be!!


----------



## Precious84

Just came back from my 2nd u/s. My LMP is 6 weeks 6 days but
the gestational age just shows 5 weeks 6 days. No heartbeat too. I understand i could have just ovulated late as i have been irregular.

The weird part about it was, about a week and 4 days ago, my gestational age was 5 weeks and a day. My HCG levels are increasing.

I go back on Tuesday next week. So worried now :/


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyDust04 said:


> My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)


What a WONDERFUL picture!!!! SOOOOOO precious!!!:hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Precious84 said:


> Just came back from my 2nd u/s. My LMP is 6 weeks 6 days but
> the gestational age just shows 5 weeks 6 days. No heartbeat too. I understand i could have just ovulated late as i have been irregular.
> 
> The weird part about it was, about a week and 4 days ago, my gestational age was 5 weeks and a day. My HCG levels are increasing.
> 
> I go back on Tuesday next week. So worried now :/


Hoping everything is fine and baby is just being shy. Keep us updated. Thinking of you and tiny baby.:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Precious84 said:


> Just came back from my 2nd u/s. My LMP is 6 weeks 6 days but
> the gestational age just shows 5 weeks 6 days. No heartbeat too. I understand i could have just ovulated late as i have been irregular.
> 
> The weird part about it was, about a week and 4 days ago, my gestational age was 5 weeks and a day. My HCG levels are increasing.
> 
> I go back on Tuesday next week. So worried now :/


oh lord........i know exactly how you feel!!!!!!!!!!!
can't focus on a thing!


----------



## LornaMJ

lucy_x said:


> Hey girlies can i join please :flower: I think im due Jan 28th 2013!

Hi Lucy and congrats. My EDD is 30th Jan :happydance:


----------



## AllieIA

The midwife was not able to locate Baby's heartbeat but she said that's fairly normal at nine weeks... hoping all is well!


----------



## summerhope

BabyDust04 said:


> My scan pic from today at 9 weeks, 2 days :)

Great scan!!


----------



## summerhope

Precious84 said:


> Just came back from my 2nd u/s. My LMP is 6 weeks 6 days but
> the gestational age just shows 5 weeks 6 days. No heartbeat too. I understand i could have just ovulated late as i have been irregular.
> 
> The weird part about it was, about a week and 4 days ago, my gestational age was 5 weeks and a day. My HCG levels are increasing.
> 
> I go back on Tuesday next week. So worried now :/

When I had my scan at 5w6d I asked if they could tell me how far along I measured, they just said under 6w because it was too early. I think because it is so small at that time that 1mm (width of a pencil so to say) can mean several days, so when it is that early it just can't be accurate. Give it some more time and when you go back the next time and hear/see the heartbeat all will be ok!


----------



## ARuppe716

Anyone else already needing to give a little extra "squeeze" to prevent leakage when sneezing, coughing, etc? When I saw the mw I said I have to pee all the time and she was explaining that some women's uterus' are tipped onto their bladder. When she did an internal to check my uterus she said that mine was really laying on my bladder...lucky me. Twice now I've been at work and sneezed and had to run to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have any major problems!! I'm in for a LONG 9 months if this keeps up! haha...


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> Anyone else already needing to give a little extra "squeeze" to prevent leakage when sneezing, coughing, etc? When I saw the mw I said I have to pee all the time and she was explaining that some women's uterus' are tipped onto their bladder. When she did an internal to check my uterus she said that mine was really laying on my bladder...lucky me. Twice now I've been at work and sneezed and had to run to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have any major problems!! I'm in for a LONG 9 months if this keeps up! haha...

At 13 weeks or so our uterus kind of lifts out of our pelvis, that's when women usually get a bump. So hopefully you'll find some relief then and won't have it again until the uterus starts to get so big it starts pushing back down.


----------



## Precious84

summerhope said:


> Precious84 said:
> 
> 
> Just came back from my 2nd u/s. My LMP is 6 weeks 6 days but
> the gestational age just shows 5 weeks 6 days. No heartbeat too. I understand i could have just ovulated late as i have been irregular.
> 
> The weird part about it was, about a week and 4 days ago, my gestational age was 5 weeks and a day. My HCG levels are increasing.
> 
> I go back on Tuesday next week. So worried now :/
> 
> When I had my scan at 5w6d I asked if they could tell me how far along I measured, they just said under 6w because it was too early. I think because it is so small at that time that 1mm (width of a pencil so to say) can mean several days, so when it is that early it just can't be accurate. Give it some more time and when you go back the next time and hear/see the heartbeat all will be ok!Click to expand...

I go back tomorrow for another HCG test. Last Sunday's measured at 20,202. Then my supposed 8th week u/s on Tuesday next week.

I'm thinking that I could just be a week off because I was irregular prior to this pregnancy and that I might have just ovulated late. Either way, this waiting game is driving me nuts.

Trying to just pray and keep what's positive in mind, i.e.:

1. Finally saw the yolk sac. At 5 weeks and 2 days based on my LMP, we only saw a gestational sac. So this is good news. Blighted ovum is out of the question!

2. My gestational sac increased and there's thickening of the uterus as per my OB. Ectopic pregnancy is out of the question too.

3. No bleeding, just mild to moderate cramps, mild nausea, fatigue, crazy hunger/craving and extremely tender breasts (I'm just glad I use those genie bras. They are helpful!)

4. Increasing HCG. from 11K to 14K to 20K. Molar pregnancy out of the question too.

*sigh*

[-o&lt;

Also bought a hooded towel for the baby just to keep my hopes up :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Anyone else already needing to give a little extra "squeeze" to prevent leakage when sneezing, coughing, etc? When I saw the mw I said I have to pee all the time and she was explaining that some women's uterus' are tipped onto their bladder. When she did an internal to check my uterus she said that mine was really laying on my bladder...lucky me. Twice now I've been at work and sneezed and had to run to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have any major problems!! I'm in for a LONG 9 months if this keeps up! haha...

Thats me with MS throw ups... It's awful, I'm always having accidents...:dohh:


----------



## ARuppe716

DeedeeBeester said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else already needing to give a little extra "squeeze" to prevent leakage when sneezing, coughing, etc? When I saw the mw I said I have to pee all the time and she was explaining that some women's uterus' are tipped onto their bladder. When she did an internal to check my uterus she said that mine was really laying on my bladder...lucky me. Twice now I've been at work and sneezed and had to run to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have any major problems!! I'm in for a LONG 9 months if this keeps up! haha...
> 
> Thats me with MS throw ups... It's awful, I'm always having accidents...:dohh:Click to expand...

Ugh... I can only imagine what that would do to me! Every time I feel a cough or sneeze coming I cross my legs and pray!!

Betheney- here's hoping for some relief! Though I used to be a dance teacher and I can remember jumping in class and feeling like I was going to pee! I think my bladder has always been determined to be uncooperative!


----------



## fingersxxd

Ooh I've had serious cramps tonight. For about the last 4 hours. It started out sharp and on the left really low then turned into menstral like cramps. They seem to be fading but it's freaked me out. I haven't had cramps except the odd twinge since 6 weeks. I wiped and there was this tissue like brown discharge. Since then I've had light brown cm. my ms has been VERY mild for about a week. I'm trying not to panic. PMA all is well I hope.

Beautiful scan pics!

Precious what's a genie bra? My breasts feel like they're on fire.


----------



## alannadee

8 Weeks today! :happydance:

Got scan 2mora morning, i am terrified!


----------



## mamadonna

6 wks today :happydance:

some lovely scans mine is in 6 days,i am so nervous

sorry for the girls that's having a difficult time,I'm keeping everything crossed that everything will be ok


----------



## CharlieO

7 weeks today! currently tucking into my first craving - apple and cheese!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm apple and cheese sounds good!


----------



## CharlieO

Wanted it from about 1am this morning!! SO GOOD!


----------



## Cailidgh

i have my first midwife appt. on friday, i'll be a human pincushion, at the moment the due date is estimated at 12th Jan.. it's all guesswork at the moment though :) 

Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## Little J

Lucy- my due date is Jan 28th as well!

Loving all of the scans!!!! great news!!


The ladies that are worried, try to relax... you have a ton of ladies here to support and have their fingers crossed for you and :baby:

I know m going to be balling my eyes out either way at my scan next week. im sure ill want to throw up just bc of nerves.


----------



## jrowenj

ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!


----------



## Cailidgh

jrowenj said:


> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!

Chin up dearie, I've had a few days like that too then it hits again hehe, positive thinking! You'll both make it through this with flying colours I'm sure! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Cailidgh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!
> 
> Chin up dearie, I've had a few days like that too then it hits again hehe, positive thinking! You'll both make it through this with flying colours I'm sure! :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I should be happy last night was the first night in 3 weeks that I slept through the entire night and actually have some energy this morning!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ayone having a c section?! My actual due date is jan 21 but.... Bc i have diabetes said they will induce me beginning of january since they dont allow their diabetic to go past 38 weeks... Also said ill most likely behaving a c section!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!

One morning i woke up upset becausei felt fine! Ugh dnt know whyyyy! Now every morning since it takes forever for me to roll out of bed and eat something so i dont hoof it all over the floor... Be thankful lol


----------



## duckytwins

Nikki, I'll be having a c section. When it gets closer to my due date, they'll schedule me, most likely a week before. 

I'm on day 3 of a terrible migraine and horrible nausea. My lower back has been aching for a few days, but today it seems at its worst.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Nikki, I'll be having a c section. When it gets closer to my due date, they'll schedule me, most likely a week before.
> 
> I'm on day 3 of a terrible migraine and horrible nausea. My lower back has been aching for a few days, but today it seems at its worst.

hope you feel better... migraines are the worst :wacko:


----------



## JCh

fingersxxd said:


> Ooh I've had serious cramps tonight. For about the last 4 hours. It started out sharp and on the left really low then turned into menstral like cramps. They seem to be fading but it's freaked me out. I haven't had cramps except the odd twinge since 6 weeks. I wiped and there was this tissue like brown discharge. Since then I've had light brown cm. my ms has been VERY mild for about a week. I'm trying not to panic. PMA all is well I hope.
> 
> Beautiful scan pics!
> 
> Precious what's a genie bra? My breasts feel like they're on fire.

Genie bra is a sports-bra, with some slight differences. Wearing something like a sports bra - especially during the night has helped me A LOT!!!!! There are a few ones on the market, worth finding a good bra if ur in pain.....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My back starts hurting at the end of the day!! I thought it had to do w something w my tilted uterus but im not sure!


----------



## JCh

ARuppe716 said:


> Ugh... I can only imagine what that would do to me! Every time I feel a cough or sneeze coming I cross my legs and pray!!
> 
> Betheney- here's hoping for some relief! Though I used to be a dance teacher and I can remember jumping in class and feeling like I was going to pee! I think my bladder has always been determined to be uncooperative!

Time to start doing LOTS of keegle exercises! I've had the same thing happening in the past few days.... Maybe time to invest in some panty-liners.... I feel ur pain.....


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> My back starts hurting at the end of the day!! I thought it had to do w something w my tilted uterus but im not sure!

Mine starts hurting towards the end of the day esp if I sit a lot!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yessss! Im constantly at the desk workin on the comp! Maybe i need to get off my butt once in a while lol!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yessss! Im constantly at the desk workin on the comp! Maybe i need to get off my butt once in a while lol!

me too! at the end of the day, i get a backache on the right side kind of under my rib and the only thing that makes it feel better is to stand up!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yessss! Im constantly at the desk workin on the comp! Maybe i need to get off my butt once in a while lol!
> 
> me too! at the end of the day, i get a backache on the right side kind of under my rib and the only thing that makes it feel better is to stand up!Click to expand...

i notice my lower back aches a tad after sitting for a while also..... i really notice it if i sit on the ground or sit in folding/camping chairs.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

I BOUGHT THE GENIE BRA 2 WEEKS AGO AT WALMART, I GOT 2 FOR 19.99...AND I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM!!! i tried the ahh bra but honestly i like the GENIE bra muuuuuuuuch better...its got alot of support and has the removable nipple pads, which i love since my nips are always hard bc of being pregnant...JUST MAKE SURE YOU GO ONE SIZE UP i shouldve boughyt a L but i bought an XL and its awesome!!
LIKE YOU SAID ESPECIALLY AT NIGHT, BEAUTIFUL INVENTION


JCh said:


> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I've had serious cramps tonight. For about the last 4 hours. It started out sharp and on the left really low then turned into menstral like cramps. They seem to be fading but it's freaked me out. I haven't had cramps except the odd twinge since 6 weeks. I wiped and there was this tissue like brown discharge. Since then I've had light brown cm. my ms has been VERY mild for about a week. I'm trying not to panic. PMA all is well I hope.
> 
> Beautiful scan pics!
> 
> Precious what's a genie bra? My breasts feel like they're on fire.
> 
> Genie bra is a sports-bra, with some slight differences. Wearing something like a sports bra - especially during the night has helped me A LOT!!!!! There are a few ones on the market, worth finding a good bra if ur in pain.....Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i have days likke that too where i have really no symptoms, alot of women who are further along or have children say to be very thankful for days like that bc as pregnancy progresses symptoms get worse :)
how have you been doing other wise jrowenj???


jrowenj said:


> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> i have days likke that too where i have really no symptoms, alot of women who are further along or have children say to be very thankful for days like that bc as pregnancy progresses symptoms get worse :)
> how have you been doing other wise jrowenj???
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!Click to expand...

I am happy but my husband is happier bc i think he is tired of pampering me lol!

Other than that im good! Used my new dppler and heard peanut for a split secnd!!! Cant wait for another scan!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> I am happy but my husband is happier bc i think he is tired of pampering me lol!
> 
> Other than that im good! Used my new dppler and heard peanut for a split secnd!!! Cant wait for another scan!

Maybe you're a lucky one who will start feeling better early! It might be a good thing :)


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am happy but my husband is happier bc i think he is tired of pampering me lol!
> 
> Other than that im good! Used my new dppler and heard peanut for a split secnd!!! Cant wait for another scan!
> 
> Maybe you're a lucky one who will start feeling better early! It might be a good thing :)Click to expand...

I hope so! My house is a mess!


----------



## Betheney

i think my MS is easing up a bit.

I have a sore lower back if i stand too long.

Other than that no real symptoms, my boobs don't hurt an iota but i'm breastfeeding so that can be why. My nipples are very sore tho. Also my milk has virtually dried up, poor little nug only get's a couple of drops. lol. But as long as she's happy to drink empty boobs i',m letting her.


----------



## EmyDra

lucy_x said:


> Hey girlies can i join please :flower: I think im due Jan 28th 2013!

Welcome :happydance:, it's so lovely to see so many extended, pregnant, BFers :) lovely to have the support.

Babydust - that scan pic is absolutely FAB, 

Precious - Everything crossed for you :hugs:

I had so much spotting with DS but none this time, or sickness...perculiar, it really is.


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> I hope so! My house is a mess!

Ur not alone.... I can't stand the smells of dirty dishes, so DH has this task on his own and he's a bit lazy, so it piles up faster than he can wash them....
Gonna need to invest in a dishwasher in our next place....


----------



## AJThomas

I finally managed to do some cleaning yesterday! My house looked terrible, I had to tell hubby no guests until some cleaning gets done. I feel sooooo much better now that its clean. 

I'm hoping to get a scan done today but I'm not sure yet, will let u ladies know what's up with that.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm glad it's not just my house then :)


----------



## Precious84

JCh said:


> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I've had serious cramps tonight. For about the last 4 hours. It started out sharp and on the left really low then turned into menstral like cramps. They seem to be fading but it's freaked me out. I haven't had cramps except the odd twinge since 6 weeks. I wiped and there was this tissue like brown discharge. Since then I've had light brown cm. my ms has been VERY mild for about a week. I'm trying not to panic. PMA all is well I hope.
> 
> Beautiful scan pics!
> 
> Precious what's a genie bra? My breasts feel like they're on fire.
> 
> Genie bra is a sports-bra, with some slight differences. Wearing something like a sports bra - especially during the night has helped me A LOT!!!!! There are a few ones on the market, worth finding a good bra if ur in pain.....Click to expand...

right. more like a t-shirt bra :)

check this out https://www.geniebra.com/?gclid=CNiJ2bKjt7ACFagbQgodNg6o7w

i've worn this for a year now. i am quite large up there so imagine how much bigger they would be in a few months, fingers crossed :)

Does anyone else feel or experience breast tenderness/soreness that seems to go on and off? One minute the tenderness is there, the next there's none?


----------



## sassy_mom

Yesterday afternoon my MS slacked up enough where I could get a good chunk of house work done. I think that made me feel better! I hate a messy house. I woke up this morning and the MS still seems to be easing off. I hope it stays like that. I have been sick for a straight month. DH was so happy because I was able to cook dinner last night. He walked in and said oh man it smells good in here! :haha: It was nice to have a real dinner. I'm hoping to get the rest of the dishes finished up today.


----------



## Lilahbear

My house is a complete tip too. DH has been writing an essay so he hasn't had time to do any cleaning either. My brother and his fiancee are coming to stay tonight and I had to warn them about the state of the house. My brother's fiancee was even sicker than me when she was pregnant with my neice so at least they will understand. 

I feel so rough today, but have my first MW appointment tomorrow so excited about that!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

where did you buy your doppler? i want to buy one so bad.


jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i have days likke that too where i have really no symptoms, alot of women who are further along or have children say to be very thankful for days like that bc as pregnancy progresses symptoms get worse :)
> how have you been doing other wise jrowenj???
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy but my husband is happier bc i think he is tired of pampering me lol!
> 
> Other than that im good! Used my new dppler and heard peanut for a split secnd!!! Cant wait for another scan!Click to expand...


----------



## sassy_mom

I think I spoke too soon about my MS slacking off. UGH!:wacko:


----------



## Little J

Precious84 said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I've had serious cramps tonight. For about the last 4 hours. It started out sharp and on the left really low then turned into menstral like cramps. They seem to be fading but it's freaked me out. I haven't had cramps except the odd twinge since 6 weeks. I wiped and there was this tissue like brown discharge. Since then I've had light brown cm. my ms has been VERY mild for about a week. I'm trying not to panic. PMA all is well I hope.
> 
> Beautiful scan pics!
> 
> Precious what's a genie bra? My breasts feel like they're on fire.
> 
> Genie bra is a sports-bra, with some slight differences. Wearing something like a sports bra - especially during the night has helped me A LOT!!!!! There are a few ones on the market, worth finding a good bra if ur in pain.....Click to expand...
> 
> right. more like a t-shirt bra :)
> 
> check this out https://www.geniebra.com/?gclid=CNiJ2bKjt7ACFagbQgodNg6o7w
> 
> i've worn this for a year now. i am quite large up there so imagine how much bigger they would be in a few months, fingers crossed :)
> 
> Does anyone else feel or experience breast tenderness/soreness that seems to go on and off? One minute the tenderness is there, the next there's none?Click to expand...

mine comes and goes.... but usually atleast i feel slight tenderness in one when the other has eased up. Sometimes my nipples hurt so bad that they feel like a nail was pounded straight into them when i touch them. But im on progesterone supplements and progesterone is a key player in breast tenderness (along with estrogen)


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> where did you buy your doppler? i want to buy one so bad.
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i have days likke that too where i have really no symptoms, alot of women who are further along or have children say to be very thankful for days like that bc as pregnancy progresses symptoms get worse :)
> how have you been doing other wise jrowenj???
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ughhh I woke up today feeling great! No symptoms and don't really feel pregnant... i suppose I should not worry and just be happy that I am having a good day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy but my husband is happier bc i think he is tired of pampering me lol!
> 
> Other than that im good! Used my new dppler and heard peanut for a split secnd!!! Cant wait for another scan!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Fetaldoppler.com i got sonolineb


----------



## Precious84

Same boat too with the house and all. Just too tired to accomplish anything. And hubby's treating me like glass so it's not so bad :winkwink:

Been tracking my pregnancy with a blog for 3 weeks now, thought I'd share:

https://thepreciousfulltimeparttimer.blogspot.com/

btw, "buntis", is Filipino for "pregnant" :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Wow I have just caught up with all your posts! - I have been very busy this weekend and it has been mad:wacko:

Loving all the scan pics (hope I can add mine soon):flower:

Sorry to hear that some of you ladies are having it quite rough - not many bad symptoms here except a little cramping and extreme tiredness (no m/s yet but don't want to speak to soon :haha:)

I have also had to invest in a new bra went to get measured told her how far I was on and she suggested not buying a maternity bra yet as I have gone up one cup size and back size :wacko:

Good luck all ladies who have scans coming up :happydance:

My house isn't to bad - as we have had visitors all weekend I have tried to keep on top of it, although hubby has helped :winkwink:

Well ladies I have to had my scan brought forward to tomorrow as my spotting went from brown to red yesterday and I ended up in hospital feeling quite sorry for myself they checked for a water infection and I was fine. So I guess tomorrow all will be revealed.

Keep your fingers crossed ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope tomorrow goes well hun x


----------



## snowangel187

DD had her first day of preschool yesterday so I was able to get some things accomplished around the house when I had a random burst of energy.. :haha: 

Tomorrow is my consult with the genetic specialist, I'm starting to get a little nervous..


----------



## Little J

good luck tomorrow Garfie



I def. think m/s has started for me..... havent vomited but usually from 10am-noon or 1pm i get very queezy and sometimes feel like theres a lump in my throat and its hard to swallow (which makes me feel like im going to puke soon) but i dont. These are only bad every other day, but it defo. makes me feel optimistic for my scan with having these symptoms. 

I dont mind being sick as long as it keeps me knowing the little one is still there making progress!


----------



## summerhope

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wow I have just caught up with all your posts! - I have been very busy this weekend and it has been mad:wacko:
> 
> Loving all the scan pics (hope I can add mine soon):flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear that some of you ladies are having it quite rough - not many bad symptoms here except a little cramping and extreme tiredness (no m/s yet but don't want to speak to soon :haha:)
> 
> I have also had to invest in a new bra went to get measured told her how far I was on and she suggested not buying a maternity bra yet as I have gone up one cup size and back size :wacko:
> 
> Good luck all ladies who have scans coming up :happydance:
> 
> My house isn't to bad - as we have had visitors all weekend I have tried to keep on top of it, although hubby has helped :winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies I have to had my scan brought forward to tomorrow as my spotting went from brown to red yesterday and I ended up in hospital feeling quite sorry for myself they checked for a water infection and I was fine. So I guess tomorrow all will be revealed.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Good luck, hope all goes well!! Will be thinking about you!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My midwife said sickness is a good sign but not to worry if have none or not actually sick as everyone is different. Mine comes and goes. Seems to be every other day I have a bad day x


----------



## AJThomas

I have my scan next monday, so excited!


----------



## tlustica

Aww all the scans and baby talk melts my heart!! Tried to catch up with everyone but it was a bit hard...that's what i get for not bein online a few days! Good luck on ur scan ajthomas!!!! Scans are my favorite!! I don't have a bump really so the scan just reminds me babys still in there doin just fine:)


----------



## brieri1

I go to the doctors for the first time in a couple hours... So excited. Hopefully its not just a referral to a different doctor.


----------



## darkstar

I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.


----------



## duckytwins

AJ, mine's on Monday too! YAY!!


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
> When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
> Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
> Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.


We will all be there in spirit with you!!! Very excited to hear the results. Think positive thoughts!:hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
> When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
> Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
> Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.


Where is the thread with the pic?


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
> When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
> Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
> Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.
> 
> 
> Where is the thread with the pic?Click to expand...

On the first trimester bump thread


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
> When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
> Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
> Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.
> 
> 
> Where is the thread with the pic?Click to expand...
> 
> On the first trimester bump threadClick to expand...


:dohh: I looked right over it!! What a cute little bump. Do you have a history of twins?


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
> When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
> Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
> Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.
> 
> 
> Where is the thread with the pic?Click to expand...
> 
> On the first trimester bump threadClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh: I looked right over it!! What a cute little bump. Do you have a history of twins?Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes on my mothers side there are at least two sets of twins we know of but we're not sure if there have been more as the family aren't close. My HCG hasn't been tested so I have no idea whether that is high or not although when I got my bfp the day af was due it was a big dark line as soon as I took it. 
I'm hoping the belly is just because its my 3rd baby, I really don't need twins! DH informed me his older children were all at least 9 or 10lb when born so it could just be a big one. Yikes. I told him I could have done without that information :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I have my first scan on Friday. I booked it over a week ago, originally for Thursday but OH couldn't make it because of a work meeting so I moved it to the only space they had on Friday. I couldn't move it out any further than that as my midwife told me to have it asap to confirm dates and as it was this was the soonest they could get me in as they're booked up solid at least 10 days ahead all the time. I'll be 8.5 weeks according to LMP on Friday and I'm due for my next scan at 12 weeks so need this one now. My MW thinks I may be further along than 8 weeks or having more than one (see my pic on the bump thread I'm pretty big for 8 weeks).
> When I booked it OH said he had another meeting also on the Friday but would try and get it moved because there was no way he was going to miss our first ultrasound.
> Last night he came home and said he can't move it and his boss and business manager can't make it as they'll be away so it's up to him to go to the meeting as it can't be missed. Basically if he pulls out of this meeting his boss will pitch a fit and we are dependent on his income.
> Which means I have to go to the ultrasound on my own :nope: My friends all work during the day and I have no family in town. I'm so scared that if something is wrong I'll be all alone, I haven't had an us before with this pregnancy, I haven't even had blood tests. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel sick about it. Even if everything is all ok I wanted to share it with him :nope: When he told me I put on a brave face but of course my hormones wanted to make me cry but I fought it.
> 
> 
> Where is the thread with the pic?Click to expand...
> 
> On the first trimester bump threadClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh: I looked right over it!! What a cute little bump. Do you have a history of twins?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yes on my mothers side there are at least two sets of twins we know of but we're not sure if there have been more as the family aren't close. My HCG hasn't been tested so I have no idea whether that is high or not although when I got my bfp the day af was due it was a big dark line as soon as I took it.
> I'm hoping the belly is just because its my 3rd baby, I really don't need twins! DH informed me his older children were all at least 9 or 10lb when born so it could just be a big one. Yikes. I told him I could have done without that information :wacko:Click to expand...


BIG BABIES!! wow! Maybe it is just 3rd babyness. lol!


----------



## mammaspath

darkstar - saw your bump - maybe you are farther along........jeez that sucks about hubby......hugz!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are back, we saw a beautiful baby on screen! First time they measured was 9 weeks, and second was 8+6, so I'm sticking with the one I already had! HB at 175 bpm! I have a couple of pictures but they are not as good as what we were able to see on screen. Baby even wiggled some for us! It's such an awesome feeling!
 



Attached Files:







100_15991.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## els1022

My scan went great! Baby was moving around so much it was hard to measure but we were able to see fingers and toes! I'm so relieved now.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> We are back, we saw a beautiful baby on screen! First time they measured was 9 weeks, and second was 8+6, so I'm sticking with the one I already had! HB at 175 bpm! I have a couple of pictures but they are not as good as what we were able to see on screen. Baby even wiggled some for us! It's such an awesome feeling!

That's great, congratulations! Must be lovely to finally see that your little baby is doing good in there. I can't wait to have that reassurance.


----------



## darkstar

els1022 said:


> My scan went great! Baby was moving around so much it was hard to measure but we were able to see fingers and toes! I'm so relieved now.:happydance:

Awesome news :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

els1022 said:


> My scan went great! Baby was moving around so much it was hard to measure but we were able to see fingers and toes! I'm so relieved now.:happydance:

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

nice scans ladies!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news ladies. X


----------



## els1022

DeedeeBeester said:


> We are back, we saw a beautiful baby on screen! First time they measured was 9 weeks, and second was 8+6, so I'm sticking with the one I already had! HB at 175 bpm! I have a couple of pictures but they are not as good as what we were able to see on screen. Baby even wiggled some for us! It's such an awesome feeling!

Great news! So glad your scan went well!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> We are back, we saw a beautiful baby on screen! First time they measured was 9 weeks, and second was 8+6, so I'm sticking with the one I already had! HB at 175 bpm! I have a couple of pictures but they are not as good as what we were able to see on screen. Baby even wiggled some for us! It's such an awesome feeling!
> 
> Great news! So glad your scan went well!Click to expand...

I'm glad yours went well too! You got such cool, clear pictures!


----------



## AJThomas

Love the scan pics ladies!


----------



## Cailidgh

The scan pics really blow me away! So wonderful to see that! Glad all is going well!! HUGGLES!! :D


----------



## summerhope

DeedeeBeester and Els1022 wonderful scans today!!!


----------



## brieri1

Well, all they had me do today was pee in a cup, then they called me an hour later and told me I am pregnant. I go back tomorrow for in-processing. Sometimes I really dislike being military.


----------



## prayingforbby

brieri1 said:


> Well, all they had me do today was pee in a cup, then they called me an hour later and told me I am pregnant. I go back tomorrow for in-processing. Sometimes I really dislike being military.

Are you in the military?


----------



## alannadee

well i go for my scan in 2 hours, i am so scared that im already shaking and on the werge of crying!!! dnt know why i have got myself in such a state.
have decided to go on my own aswell this time, couldnt cope with some one elses emotions if some thing is wrong.


----------



## els1022

alannadee said:


> well i go for my scan in 2 hours, i am so scared that im already shaking and on the werge of crying!!! dnt know why i have got myself in such a state.
> have decided to go on my own aswell this time, couldnt cope with some one elses emotions if some thing is wrong.

Good luck, I'll be thinking of you! I felt the same way yesterday, all day! Keep us posted.


----------



## LornaMJ

Loving all the scan pictures..cannot wait for mine but it wont be for another 6 weeks when I am 12 weeks :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Alan! My second scan is tomorrow at 10am and I'm already so nervous and all my symptoms have gone!


----------



## ARuppe716

9 weeks today... Woohoo!


----------



## alannadee

well had scan, could see bean and heartbeat but it is only measuring 6weeks 3days not 8 weeks. So gotta go back in 2 weeks for a another scan. But they said it looked healthy for 6 weeks. Will try and load the pictures later.
Cant decide if its good news or not, i had an early scan with last pregnancy and it measured wrong and i miscarried a few weeks later. Lets hope my dates are wrong!
If all goes well my new due date will be 27th jan!


----------



## Betheney

alannadee said:


> well had scan, could see bean and heartbeat but it is only measuring 6weeks 3days not 8 weeks. So gotta go back in 2 weeks for a another scan. But they said it looked healthy for 6 weeks. Will try and load the pictures later.
> Cant decide if its good news or not, i had an early scan with last pregnancy and it measured wrong and i miscarried a few weeks later. Lets hope my dates are wrong!
> If all goes well my new due date will be 27th jan!

When did you get your BFP? Do you think there is a chance you ovulated 1.5 weeks later than you thought?


----------



## Little J

congrats on the great scans!!! Yippeeee!!


Alan-is it very well possible u got your dates wrong? when did u start testing + for HPT? hopefully beanie is just a slow growing and will have a growth spurt!


----------



## Little J

my best girlfriend just had her ultrasound yesterday thinking she was 8 weeks but showed 7 weeks 1 day with a strong HB. I think she just got her dates wrong bc she didnt really do much to track ov. 

I REALLY hope everything goes smooth for me next week as we had always mentioned how perfect it would be to grow big together with babies!


----------



## alannadee

Betheney said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> well had scan, could see bean and heartbeat but it is only measuring 6weeks 3days not 8 weeks. So gotta go back in 2 weeks for a another scan. But they said it looked healthy for 6 weeks. Will try and load the pictures later.
> Cant decide if its good news or not, i had an early scan with last pregnancy and it measured wrong and i miscarried a few weeks later. Lets hope my dates are wrong!
> If all goes well my new due date will be 27th jan!
> 
> When did you get your BFP? Do you think there is a chance you ovulated 1.5 weeks later than you thought?Click to expand...

Got my BFP 3rd of May. Its possible, my cycle had been all over the place after the mc last year, i thought it was back to normal, but could of ovulated later.
Nothing i can do now except wait and see if it grows. gona be a long 2 weeks!


----------



## alannadee

Little J said:


> congrats on the great scans!!! Yippeeee!!
> 
> 
> Alan-is it very well possible u got your dates wrong? when did u start testing + for HPT? hopefully beanie is just a slow growing and will have a growth spurt!

started testing around the begining of may, got very faint positive results, got a strong positve around 10th may. But LMP was 10th april.


----------



## garfie

I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:

The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.

Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.

I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:

Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.

:hugs:

X


----------



## jrowenj

garfie said:


> I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:
> 
> The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.
> 
> Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

So sorry, garfie :hugs:


----------



## alannadee

garfie said:


> I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:
> 
> The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.
> 
> Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thinking of you! Big :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

When I had my scan two weeks ago at 8 weeks she said to me I think you are measuring more like 7 weeks, when she produced the computer report I was band on 8+0 which is what I thought I was.

Hopefully it is just because your cycles were out and all will be ok at the next one x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear that Girafe x


----------



## Little J

alannadee said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the great scans!!! Yippeeee!!
> 
> 
> Alan-is it very well possible u got your dates wrong? when did u start testing + for HPT? hopefully beanie is just a slow growing and will have a growth spurt!
> 
> started testing around the begining of may, got very faint positive results, got a strong positve around 10th may. But LMP was 10th april.Click to expand...

thats so odd bc a dark BFP usually for indicates atleast 4 weeks... maybe bc its so early its hard to date that well bc the beanie is so small.. i guess the 2 weeks will give better information when the time comes. Im hoping all the best for you and :baby: hun :hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

Oh Garfie, I am sending you all the hugs and positive thought I have in me....

x x x


----------



## Little J

sorry to hear garfie :hugs:

I hope you get the better of the outcome, no one should have to go thru things like this.... just breaks my heart


----------



## mammaspath

oh garfie im so sorry to hear of your news.......my heart goes out to you.
hugs to you!


----------



## alannadee

Little J said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the great scans!!! Yippeeee!!
> 
> 
> Alan-is it very well possible u got your dates wrong? when did u start testing + for HPT? hopefully beanie is just a slow growing and will have a growth spurt!
> 
> started testing around the begining of may, got very faint positive results, got a strong positve around 10th may. But LMP was 10th april.Click to expand...
> 
> thats so odd bc a dark BFP usually for indicates atleast 4 weeks... maybe bc its so early its hard to date that well bc the beanie is so small.. i guess the 2 weeks will give better information when the time comes. Im hoping all the best for you and :baby: hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, been checking and double checking dates, im pretty sure they are right cos i also did the digtal tests that tell you how long since you concieved. have booked an appointment with a midwife next week for a chat. trying to stay positive, if its ment to be it will be, if not we can always try again.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Garfie,maybe the dates are off and is why babies measuring smaller???
i will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, FX'D FOR YOU AND BABY sorry to hear this. keep your head up, you may just have the miracle baby :)
please keep us posted, as soon as you know at 6 pm let us know. :hugs: im here for you!!! :hugs:
get some rest:sleep::cloud9:


garfie said:


> I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:
> 
> The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.
> 
> Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


----------



## jrowenj

alannadee said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the great scans!!! Yippeeee!!
> 
> 
> Alan-is it very well possible u got your dates wrong? when did u start testing + for HPT? hopefully beanie is just a slow growing and will have a growth spurt!
> 
> started testing around the begining of may, got very faint positive results, got a strong positve around 10th may. But LMP was 10th april.Click to expand...
> 
> thats so odd bc a dark BFP usually for indicates atleast 4 weeks... maybe bc its so early its hard to date that well bc the beanie is so small.. i guess the 2 weeks will give better information when the time comes. Im hoping all the best for you and :baby: hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, been checking and double checking dates, im pretty sure they are right cos i also did the digtal tests that tell you how long since you concieved. have booked an appointment with a midwife next week for a chat. trying to stay positive, if its ment to be it will be, if not we can always try again.Click to expand...

Thinking about you... hoping baby is a slow grower :flower:


----------



## Little J

alannadee said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the great scans!!! Yippeeee!!
> 
> 
> Alan-is it very well possible u got your dates wrong? when did u start testing + for HPT? hopefully beanie is just a slow growing and will have a growth spurt!
> 
> started testing around the begining of may, got very faint positive results, got a strong positve around 10th may. But LMP was 10th april.Click to expand...
> 
> thats so odd bc a dark BFP usually for indicates atleast 4 weeks... maybe bc its so early its hard to date that well bc the beanie is so small.. i guess the 2 weeks will give better information when the time comes. Im hoping all the best for you and :baby: hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, been checking and double checking dates, im pretty sure they are right cos i also did the digtal tests that tell you how long since you concieved. have booked an appointment with a midwife next week for a chat. trying to stay positive, if its ment to be it will be, if not we can always try again.Click to expand...

Thats a great attitude! stay positive. Just think of how in LOVE you are going to be and thankful things happend the way they did once u get to hold your little one bc ull be so happy its that particular little one u fell in love with whether its this time around or in the near future :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

garfie said:


> I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:
> 
> The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.
> 
> Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Thinking of you!! :hugs: Let us know what news you get today.


----------



## brieri1

prayingforbby said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, all they had me do today was pee in a cup, then they called me an hour later and told me I am pregnant. I go back tomorrow for in-processing. Sometimes I really dislike being military.
> 
> Are you in the military?Click to expand...

No, my husband is a marine. I just feel like they are throwing me through loops. First they tell me I have to schedule an appointment with my primary care physician and he has to refer me elsewhere, so I do, like a month ago, and the soonest appointment he has is June. Then I get there, and they have me in the system under my own social security number, which is a problem since as a dependent I should be under my husband's, so everyone is confused. And then they tell me I don't need to have the appointment with my primary and to just go give a sample at a lab and they'll call me. So I go pee in a cup and they call me an hour after I get off base to tell me that I'm pregnant, thanks for the update, and now I have to find a new time that I can go in when my husband doesn't have work. I'm just frustrated. And that's still just to do the preliminary paperwork and in-processing and blood work. 

Garfie- I'm so sorry to hear your news, you're in my heart. Your attitude is wonderful though, staying positive is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Little J

i hear ya..... i hate being taken throught the round-about with Dr. things especially INSURANCE things.... gosh, it feels like my head is going to explode sometimes.


----------



## CharlieO

You saying stuff like this about insurance makes me appriciate the NHS even more! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> prayingforbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, all they had me do today was pee in a cup, then they called me an hour later and told me I am pregnant. I go back tomorrow for in-processing. Sometimes I really dislike being military.
> 
> Are you in the military?Click to expand...
> 
> No, my husband is a marine. I just feel like they are throwing me through loops. First they tell me I have to schedule an appointment with my primary care physician and he has to refer me elsewhere, so I do, like a month ago, and the soonest appointment he has is June. Then I get there, and they have me in the system under my own social security number, which is a problem since as a dependent I should be under my husband's, so everyone is confused. And then they tell me I don't need to have the appointment with my primary and to just go give a sample at a lab and they'll call me. So I go pee in a cup and they call me an hour after I get off base to tell me that I'm pregnant, thanks for the update, and now I have to find a new time that I can go in when my husband doesn't have work. I'm just frustrated. And that's still just to do the preliminary paperwork and in-processing and blood work.
> 
> Garfie- I'm so sorry to hear your news, you're in my heart. Your attitude is wonderful though, staying positive is the best thing you can do.Click to expand...


That just sounds ridiculous! I think if they had called me and said you're pregnant I would have had to say ya think? :haha: Sorry you are having to jump through all these hoops. I hope you can get situated with a doctor soon.


----------



## brieri1

Well, I'm probably going to drag my husband back to the hospital today anyway and just deal with his grumpiness. Maybe things will get better. I'm trying not to stress myself out, but this whole thing is so frustrating. I would like to have an actually OB appointment before the end of my first trimester, but if I have to wait another month for an available time, it just isn't going to happen. They kept telling me, "Pregnancy is so common on military bases, don't worry, everything will get taken care of eventually." Like that was supposed to make me feel better. Thanks for telling me there is nothing special or unique about this baby I'm growing and that everything will get done "eventually." I'm so glad I won't be giving birth until after my husband is out.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I just wanted to say that last night (this morning) at 3 a.m. I was reading back through some of the posts here from the last few days, and I saw all the posts about apples and cheese. Let's just say OH had a taste of what's to come - out he went to buy apples and cheese in the middle of the night. :haha:


----------



## CharlieO

ShelbyLC said:


> I just wanted to say that last night (this morning) at 3 a.m. I was reading back through some of the posts here from the last few days, and I saw all the posts about apples and cheese. Let's just say OH had a taste of what's to come - out he went to buy apples and cheese in the middle of the night. :haha:

Ooops! That was my fault! Sorry Shelby's OH!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

garfie said:


> I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:
> 
> The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.
> 
> Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Will pray for your miracle baby!


----------



## AJThomas

Thinking about u garfie.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow at 8.40am so have to starve from 10 tonight. Not looking forward to it because I know how bad my ms is when my stomach is empty :(


----------



## fingersxxd

MS back on full force today. Phew! And ugh! At the same time. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i woke up this morning with my MS not tooo bad, i ate some soup and then got to work and almost hurled all over..i dont get why we complain when we dont have it lol


----------



## els1022

Thinking of you garfie. Hugs and prayers


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, this is kind of weird, but yeah... I have a friend that lives here in Dallas too, she is from my home country. We were hanging out a lot, but she became to absorbing of my time and would call me a whole bunch, text me another whole bunch and would tell me every single drama she would have. She started getting on my nerves even before I got pregnant, but once I knew I was pregnant she started to really annoy me. She would worry me too much with her boy drama to a point where she would resend me his messages even when I asked her not too. She has been that way with her parents and sister and I guess she just thought it would be the same way with me, but it got to a point where I got really upset one time that she wouldn't stop calling me because she had had a fight with the guy and I WAS TRYING TO NOT STRESS, we were out in the heat looking for new apartments and I had her nagging on the back of my head. Well anyhow, now.. everytime she talks to me I get the same feeling I get with chicken... :S hahahaha I get to the point where I feel like she triggers my sickness! She got to a point where she said that I was just probably sad about my pregnancy and that that was why I was acting out on her... LOL. Has this happened to any of you? Where morning sickness turns on you for a person?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I love my hubz dearly but last night everything he did annoyed me and i screamed! whereas today, I love him and want him home after work insead of playing softball lol...


i wont lie, right now im really craving a BUFFALO CHICKEN SANDWHICH... im sorry i know you hate chicken lol..


----------



## sassy_mom

MS still here :wacko: ... It is official. I have lost my marbles. :haha: 1 month straight ... every single day .. I want this gone. My brother in law's girlfriend is almost 7 months pregnant and she never had one day of even feeling nauseous. Totally unfair. 

DH is ready to find out what we are having. :haha: I just hope he doesn't get upset if it isn't what he wants. I know that can happen. To be honest I think we both kind of have our heart set ... but on my end I will just be happy knowing it is a healthy :baby: I think he really would like to be there for the next u/s. This part of the pregnancy is kind of hard for him to be a part of and he didn't get to see :baby: when they did it. He likes to rub my stomach a little at night even though there is nothing as far as a bump. I know he is very excited. 

Another big thing I am wishing is for the odd tastes to go away. I can't eat dairy at all. It was like that when I was pregnant with my daughter. It eventually quit ... still not sure why it does it now. Especially when calcium is so important. You would think my body would want me to have it. :shrug: 

Peaches are wonderful right now. I love them and they help me to feel a little better. We actually have a peach tree and were so excited that it was full this year ... except our peaches have peach scab so now they are all no good. :nope: Very upset. :shrug: Guess I will stock up at the store. I'm also craving veggies. A good stir fry would be wonderful!! May call my mom who makes the best and see if she can't whip out one for me one night. :haha:

What is going on with all you ladies out there?
Happy Growing :baby: all!


----------



## Little J

iv been eating peaches latley also! and i love eating steamed veggies, yum yum!

i get morning sickness but its not terrible where i actually vomit. I just get queezy and feel like i might have to puke but never do. Always happens between 10am-1pm. I also notice it comes back with certain foods i eat or smell.... like i love pizza but i ate some for lunch and i feel like its making me sick...i also love gyros which i made for dinner over the weekend and i was excited to eat one but then when i started cooking them it made me really queezy.... you know that feeling if u ate WAY too much and your about to ralph all over, thats how i get even when i didnt eat really anything.

oh well, i dont mind the feeling i guess... ill probably be retracting my words if i start vomiting every day for a couple weeks.

1 week until my scan WAHOO!


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow at 8.40am so have to starve from 10 tonight. Not looking forward to it because I know how bad my ms is when my stomach is empty :(

Why are you doing your glucose test so early?


----------



## Soniamillie01

My dad is diabetic and I'm also higher risk because I'm overweight
I'm having one now (10 wks), one at 18 and one at 26


----------



## AJThomas

I gotta stop coming in here, all this talk about food is making me hungry. Now I want chinese stir fry veggies, maybe some chop suey.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> I gotta stop coming in here, all this talk about food is making me hungry. Now I want chinese stir fry veggies, maybe some chop suey.

I was craving Chinese not so long ago! Had to have it, and boy did I enjoy it! Hahaha.


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> My dad is diabetic and I'm also higher risk because I'm overweight
> I'm having one now (10 wks), one at 18 and one at 26

Oh. I was just curious, because I had GD with dd and they're making me do one early at 16 weeks this time and then another at 26 (that's all I know of so far) I'm hoping I don't have to deal with that again this pregnancy.. And I'm especially not looking forward to that drink twice. :sick:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Was it nasty? I'm so hoping I pass ok and don't have it. I think also because I've transferred to a different hospital they have no base records for me as it is in a different district so maybe that's another reason why. I did think 10 wks was quite early but I am quite a bit overweight plus dad so guess at a higher risk.

I'm not looking forwar to it as my ms is really bad on an empty stomach


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just thought I'd share! I made this for my Husband even before we were pregnant (around feb), and now it's just the perfect FB Profile picture, haha!
 



Attached Files:







uandibby.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## snowangel187

I thought it was super nasty. It's like a chalky super sweet orange drink (although I've heard some places have different flavors to choose from) You have a certain amount of time to drinkk it and you have to keep it down or else you have to start all over. I can imagine it'll be pretty hard for you with ms, I would suggest going as early as you can so you can get it over with and eat.. After you drink it you have to sit there for an hour and then they do a blood draw.. So ya it def sucks.. The hospital I did it at gave me a breakfast voucher for the hospital after the test.. :haha: Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

My morning sickness has stopped the last few days. I'm only 8.5 weeks so I thought I would have a while to go, I'm hoping everything is ok. I have my ultrasound tomorrow. Excited but nervous about that.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Darkstar - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes.

Snow angel - on my form it says it is lucozade which isn't too bad, it's just a really sugary 'sports', and I use that word loosely, drink. My appointment is 8.40am so will be early and have to sit for two hours so till 10.40! I'll be taking a book and my iPad with me for sure!


----------



## darkstar

I had the glucose test with my last pregnancy. I think I'll have to do it this time too as my mother is diabetic. With my last pregnancy I did it and they said it came back as abnormal (or whatever) so they made me do a longer test and then said all was fine.


----------



## MamaDee

Hi ladies. So I had prepared my self from last Fridays scan and was positive it would be blighted ovum or missed miscarriage (yolk was seen) and was just trying to cope with whether it would be d&c or misoprostal route. I'm not a pessimist but just like to be prepared for the worst as that's where all the signs were pointing. Was hoping for some clarity at my scan today...

Instead I was given more hope and I am now in limbo again, although I believe the outcome not to be good just not quite sure what the specific diagnosis will be :( today the dr confirmed that a 7 week fetus was present (I should be 7w6d based on O day). Looks like I skipped the whole (tiny fetal pole phase). The problem was that it was not clearly defined. Quite hard to see but the measurement was large but quite blurred if that makes sense. I am quite thin and drank lots of water today do no excuses there. The dr said he saw a flutter (heartbeat) which we saw afterwards as well, however it was not strong enough to measure the beats per minute. It was my own OBGYN who was on call today and he was very optimistic. Wants to see me at his office Tuesday for an in office ultrasound again. 

The nurse just called and said she was so sorry to inform me that my numbers only went up to 32,222 today from 27,000 Friday. Doesn't look good.


----------



## darkstar

MamaOfOne said:


> Hi ladies. So I had prepared my self from last Fridays scan and was positive it would be blighted ovum or missed miscarriage (yolk was seen) and was just trying to cope with whether it would be d&c or misoprostal route. I'm not a pessimist but just like to be prepared for the worst as that's where all the signs were pointing. Was hoping for some clarity at my scan today...
> 
> Instead I was given more hope and I am now in limbo again, although I believe the outcome not to be good just not quite sure what the specific diagnosis will be :( today the dr confirmed that a 7 week fetus was present (I should be 7w6d based on O day). Looks like I skipped the whole (tiny fetal pole phase). The problem was that it was not clearly defined. Quite hard to see but the measurement was large but quite blurred if that makes sense. I am quite thin and drank lots of water today do no excuses there. The dr said he saw a flutter (heartbeat) which we saw afterwards as well, however it was not strong enough to measure the beats per minute. It was my own OBGYN who was on call today and he was very optimistic. Wants to see me at his office Tuesday for an in office ultrasound again.
> 
> The nurse just called and said she was so sorry to inform me that my numbers only went up to 32,222 today from 27,000 Friday. Doesn't look good.

Thinking of you and hoping it all works out. It sounds like you may have a little fighter who doesn't want to give up.


----------



## Soniamillie01

MamaOfOne - wow you have been on a roller coaster.
After a certain point the HGC levels out, well not as such levels out but doesn't double as it does in early pregnancy - would that be why? It still rose.

I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## duckytwins

Oh mama, I'm so sorry. I hope everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

thinkin of you mamma!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

MamaOfOne said:


> Hi ladies. So I had prepared my self from last Fridays scan and was positive it would be blighted ovum or missed miscarriage (yolk was seen) and was just trying to cope with whether it would be d&c or misoprostal route. I'm not a pessimist but just like to be prepared for the worst as that's where all the signs were pointing. Was hoping for some clarity at my scan today...
> 
> Instead I was given more hope and I am now in limbo again, although I believe the outcome not to be good just not quite sure what the specific diagnosis will be :( today the dr confirmed that a 7 week fetus was present (I should be 7w6d based on O day). Looks like I skipped the whole (tiny fetal pole phase). The problem was that it was not clearly defined. Quite hard to see but the measurement was large but quite blurred if that makes sense. I am quite thin and drank lots of water today do no excuses there. The dr said he saw a flutter (heartbeat) which we saw afterwards as well, however it was not strong enough to measure the beats per minute. It was my own OBGYN who was on call today and he was very optimistic. Wants to see me at his office Tuesday for an in office ultrasound again.
> 
> The nurse just called and said she was so sorry to inform me that my numbers only went up to 32,222 today from 27,000 Friday. Doesn't look good.


It really sounds like nobody actually talks to one another there! The doctor is optimistic but the nurse is telling you no??!! Seriously? :shrug::dohh::growlmad: Just try and hang in there ... I think :baby: is a fighter! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone else having a problem with the extra saliva? I know it can be common in pregnancy but mine is slightly thicker and I have to rub my tongue on the top of my mouth to get all the extra saliva out of there. It's causing me to be more sick. It makes me gag to have all this spit in my mouth and when I try to get it all out, it makes it worse and I nearly vomit. Am I the only one dealing with this??


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies! Been a while since I last popped in here! Missed a lot! Hope all is going well for everyone.

Garfie- everything crossed for you! You are in my thoughts and prayers!

MamaOfOne- I think you've got a fighter there! Also think people at that office need to start communicating more. Hang in there!

AFM: I'm hoping we can get enough money together for a visit to a midwife. Been talking to a new friend here who has had all three of her kids at home, two of the unassisted (only her husband there). Been researching that as well, just in case God doesn't provided a way to secure a midwife for the birth.


----------



## Bella'smummy

MamaOfOne said:


> Hi ladies. So I had prepared my self from last Fridays scan and was positive it would be blighted ovum or missed miscarriage (yolk was seen) and was just trying to cope with whether it would be d&c or misoprostal route. I'm not a pessimist but just like to be prepared for the worst as that's where all the signs were pointing. Was hoping for some clarity at my scan today...
> 
> Instead I was given more hope and I am now in limbo again, although I believe the outcome not to be good just not quite sure what the specific diagnosis will be :( today the dr confirmed that a 7 week fetus was present (I should be 7w6d based on O day). Looks like I skipped the whole (tiny fetal pole phase). The problem was that it was not clearly defined. Quite hard to see but the measurement was large but quite blurred if that makes sense. I am quite thin and drank lots of water today do no excuses there. The dr said he saw a flutter (heartbeat) which we saw afterwards as well, however it was not strong enough to measure the beats per minute. It was my own OBGYN who was on call today and he was very optimistic. Wants to see me at his office Tuesday for an in office ultrasound again.
> 
> The nurse just called and said she was so sorry to inform me that my numbers only went up to 32,222 today from 27,000 Friday. Doesn't look good.

Massive hugs you've really having a rubbish time, please don't give up hope after what happened to me I found this site and all the positive stories gave me faith and it was right my little girl is here x
https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks girls for all the positivity. I am for some reason feeling quite positive and think she is a little fighter as well. I think it was actually seeing the pulsing on the screen. However I cant help but feel that I was better prepared by having the negative thoughts like last week. Now that I suddenly have hope again I am petrified about my reaction on Tuesday if i don't see what I should whereas before I was expecting and ready to hear the bad news. I still don't doubt the fact that a negtaive outcome is likely, its just a matter of how long she hangs on. I am strangely feeling happy that I was at least able to see what I saw today, as with my miscarriage last year I didnt see anything. By the time I was scanned I had already been bleeding 3 days and there wasnt even a sac present. It almost felt as if I had imagined the whole thing. At least this time I know there actually is a baby in there and if it doesnt hold out it just really isn't meant to be and we can try again. 

Bella'smummy: Thanks! I have read the heck out of that site over the past few weeks!

Sassy mom you are exactly right about them not speaking. After the nurse told me she was so so sorry about my not so great levels, she then asked me what the Dr had said to me if anything. Um why are you asking me? Isn't he there at the office with YOU? I am also having lots of saliva, kind of metallicky, yuck! Also when brushing my teeth this morning I had so much thick saliva (tmi) mixed with the damn toothbrush reaching the back of my gums that I must have dry heaved 6 times. So so terrible. I'm sorry I dont have any suggestions, just that it can be very normal. I remember it when preg with ds as well.

On a happier note: Can't remember which one of you started it, but all throughout the middle of the night last night I was craving apples and cheese but couldn't be bothered to drag myself out of bed. Now it's the chinese. Pretty much, someone just has to mention something and I want it baddd at this point. I'm a marketers dream, show me the commercial and I will have to run out to buy and eat whatever it is :haha:

Also having some crazy moments, crying one second and then laughing the next. Reminds me exactly of early pregnancy with DS but I also realize I have been on a rollercoaster lately which must also be contributing.


----------



## brieri1

Well ladies, my visit to the hospital today was a lot more productive. They took some blood, okay, a lot of blood, I peed in a cup again, and my husband and I filled out a lot of paperwork, but things are finally moving along. I have my first official OB appointment Friday morning at 8 AM, and my appointment after that, which will definitely take place in the next two weeks, I'll get my ultrasound! The one good thing about my insurance is a first trimester ultrasound is a requirement! Although, they did start to give me shit for waiting this long to get things going even though it was their fault, I'm willing to look past it and just look forward to my ultrasound!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Does anyone notice more intense cramping near the time their period will be due! Of course i get the minor cramp here and there but ill be 8 weeks monday and it seems my cramps, altho still mild, are a little bit more intense! Also y backs been hurting like af is coming too and im breaking out like crazy again! Ugh


----------



## MamaDee

:happydance: Woohoo Brieri to finally getting that scan!! You have been so so patient! I would have been well passed crazy at that point.


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the extra saliva? I know it can be common in pregnancy but mine is slightly thicker and I have to rub my tongue on the top of my mouth to get all the extra saliva out of there. It's causing me to be more sick. It makes me gag to have all this spit in my mouth and when I try to get it all out, it makes it worse and I nearly vomit. Am I the only one dealing with this??

Occasionally i drool in my sleep but since pregnancy it's every night and my face is usually SOAKED in drool. It's terrible!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Garfie: I hope this is just one big crazy scare that you'll be telling baby about in 8 months! :hugs: I hope your call was great, and your numbers are rising, as they should.

Mamaofone: It's great to hear that you have hope, hun! And you definitley should THERE IS A HB! :) Your numbers don't sound to bad, they don't rise so fast once they get that high. Plus, its at about 8 weeks when they start leveling off and HCG tells you nothing. I'm hoping you have a great outcome. :) And see a beautiful baby measuring right on, at your next scan. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry to keep you all hanging on........

I waited all night for my call!!!!

Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.

Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.

So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope not hun! :cry: :cry: Don't give up hope, though... I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope your next scan reveals a healthy beating baby! :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Garfie and mama im so sorry you're both having such a hard time, dont give up hope just yet. Have everything crossed :hugs::hugs:

Sassy, you're definitely not alone, excess saliva is one of my only symptoms and it is really gross!!

Hope everyone is feeling fine, weekend is nearly here :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## mellywelly

Quick check in from my hol-

Garfie, thinking of you, hope everything goes well.

Afm, I was sat twiddling my progesterone pack, and noticed my dosage had gone down on the box from twice a day to once, but they had nit said anything so I had still been doing twice. Rang the consultants office to explain that I wouldn't have enough to last me now, and was told it had been wrote by a junior Dr, and I need to keep to twice a day. Good job I carried on then!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Does anyone notice more intense cramping near the time their period will be due! Of course i get the minor cramp here and there but ill be 8 weeks monday and it seems my cramps, altho still mild, are a little bit more intense! Also y backs been hurting like af is coming too and im breaking out like crazy again! Ugh

i noticed! I even had some bleeding! Our bodies are crazy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Starting to freak out now because my boobs arent as sore today... :( i dunno what to think now...


----------



## LornaMJ

I have not had any cramps since 5 weeks pregnant but my symptoms have subsided, I have no nausea, no aversions to food, no heightened sense of smell and my boobs are not as sore!!! Should I be worrying, I have had a M/C before and didnt have many symptoms then. Anyone else gone through this and all been fine??


----------



## CharlieO

Symptoms seem to come and go, 2 days ago, had really sore boobs, yesterday, not at all and today they're back again! The only constant symptom i've had is feeling like i'm full of air, but this seems to ease if I start me day with a walk.

I wouldn't pannic, but if you're worred ask your GP / Midwife / health provider and I'm sure they'll be able to reassure you. x


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes, drs say itll happen up until the birth, its just your body staying on cycle even tho you wont get it..like an internal clock...:)


jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone notice more intense cramping near the time their period will be due! Of course i get the minor cramp here and there but ill be 8 weeks monday and it seems my cramps, altho still mild, are a little bit more intense! Also y backs been hurting like af is coming too and im breaking out like crazy again! Ugh
> 
> i noticed! I even had some bleeding! Our bodies are crazy!Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i hope alll goes well, but think positive garfie, if the doctors thought you were losing it theyd schedule a d&c immediately, but there sending you for another scan...that could be a positive thing :)
fx'd for you, in my thoughts and prayers:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry to keep you all hanging on........
> 
> I waited all night for my call!!!!
> 
> Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.
> 
> Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.
> 
> So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes, theres actually a "spit container" they sell for pregnant women, its better than spitting on the ground every 2 mins..but yes i constantly have to go to the bathroom to get it out of my mouth and it makes me more nauseous...the drs told me brush my teeth and rinse more, as the MENTHOL in mouthwash and toothpaste helps clog your saliva pores:) good luck


sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the extra saliva? I know it can be common in pregnancy but mine is slightly thicker and I have to rub my tongue on the top of my mouth to get all the extra saliva out of there. It's causing me to be more sick. It makes me gag to have all this spit in my mouth and when I try to get it all out, it makes it worse and I nearly vomit. Am I the only one dealing with this??


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey were 3 days apart( i dont know if i told you before)?:thumbup::thumbup:


sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the extra saliva? I know it can be common in pregnancy but mine is slightly thicker and I have to rub my tongue on the top of my mouth to get all the extra saliva out of there. It's causing me to be more sick. It makes me gag to have all this spit in my mouth and when I try to get it all out, it makes it worse and I nearly vomit. Am I the only one dealing with this??


----------



## Little J

sassy- yes my mouth usually waters like im a dogs does when they see food, haha but its random not all the time.... and when i take naps and sometimes sleeping at night my pillow has drool on it.

My symptoms come and go, my boobs will be more sore one day and not as bad as the next. I get queezy during the middle part of the day which comes and goes. I havent had cramping since last week either, i guess i felt a twinge here and there 

Is it normal that i am now super scared/nervous for my scan next wed.? I guess bc the nurse called lastnight and did the new OB pre screen its more serious that the scans coming. I am deathly afraid of going in there and being told bad news.... it didnt help i was digging at the fact the nurse said the Dr. will confirm if the pregnancy is viable or not... even tho i know its protocol of course i think that worst! I am so scared that iv been walking around thinking iv got a healthy baby in there causing me to have some symptoms but when it comes down to it, i dont and its all in my head. I was so optimistic before, now im just scared shitless of what the possibility of the outcomes can be


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - I am also quite anxious of my next scan, June 26 x

Has my glucose test and wasn't too bad, have to wait for results, said they'd call if a problem


----------



## Lauren021406

my scan is today im so nervous!!!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeaaaay good luck lauren make sure you post pictures of scan after ok>???


Lauren021406 said:


> my scan is today im so nervous!!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

i will!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little J

good luck lauren, hope everything goes well!!


----------



## JCh

Good luck, you will be so thrilled when they show u the baby. AND I've heard if u drink some juice before hand (OJ) the baby will be moving like crazy! Keep us posted :)


----------



## garfie

Good Luck at your scan Lauren :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Garfie-sorry to hear you are dealing with all of this.:hugs:

Lauren-good luck with the scan, can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> Good luck, you will be so thrilled when they show u the baby. AND I've heard if u drink some juice before hand (OJ) the baby will be moving like crazy! Keep us posted :)

I wonder if that's what happened to us, but I ate an apple around 30 mins before we had our U/S. His Heartbeat was 175 and it was wiggling good!


----------



## MamaDee

Garfie so sorry that you are also having to deal with all the back and forth :hugs: it's so hard not knowing 100% what your outcome will be.

Again, thanks too all you ladies for being so positive and supportive! Only 2 of my girlfriends know and they just keep telling me I'm paranoid and overreacting. But neither know what it's like to be pregnant after a previous miscarriage and that the slow development this time around raises very real concerns.

Happy scanning :happydance: to those who have theirs today or coming up!


----------



## ShelbyLC

I'm having a little trouble and wondering if any of you ladies could help me out. I am so very, very bloated. I don't feel it - I see it! As in, I've already had one family member guess that I'm pregnant! I know it's too early to "show", but damn it - I feel like I'm showing! I'm going to see some other family tonight that doesn't know I'm pregnant yet. I'm trying to keep it a secret until my first scan (at 9+2) but, at this point, that seems impossible!

How in the world can I hide this?! I just had to change my shirt FIVE TIMES because all of the clothes I have are suddenly clinging to my belly.

I'm attaching a picture from 6+6. I'm now 7+3.

What do you ladies think? Think I can pass it off as a too-big meal? (I know, I know, all of you second/third/+ time moms are probably laughing at me...)
 



Attached Files:







6w6d.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CharlieO

If anyone asks just laugh and say something like "oh I wish! no this is sadly a food baby, time to get back to the gym!"


----------



## mammaspath

good luck with your scan lauren!!!!


----------



## Greens25

Good luck Lauren! post a picture when you get home :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Thanks ladies it went well!! They changed me to 10w1d and due jan 2! No pic this time bc they were just checking dates! But baby looked great!! I have had two scans at 5w6d and 6w6d so at least i have those pics!


----------



## snowangel187

I was going to suggest wearing a sweatshirt but then i looked at where you lived. :rofl: time to shop for a new shirt? ;-)


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Excellent news on your scan Lauren.

:hugs:

X


----------



## brieri1

I woke up this morning crying my eyes out. I can hardly explain why. Scared the hell out of my husband though. I literally had to walk him to the door to get him to just go to work. I did have a very vivid, very nasty nightmare that upset me a lot when I was in it, but I still can hardly explain why I spent an hour bawling this morning. 

Can any of you relate?


----------



## sassy_mom

Hang in there Garfie!!! :hugs: I know this has been a ride but keep positive thoughts that there is a little strong baby growing. 

Today makes 10 weeks! :happydance: The second trimester is so close. I am ready for it to be here too. This morning, I tried eating double the breakfast I normally do. I have a problem with the nausea if my stomach is empty so I thought that maybe I wasn't eating enough in the morning. Let's see how this works. My best friend invited my daughter and I to go swimming at her sister's house tomorrow but I told her that I was too nauseous to get there. I'm so sad because we love swimming. Not to mention my daughter has been stuck in the house because of my sickness. :nope: I would love to take her swimming. She would love to see my best friends son. They are friends and ...I am just so ready for this to be over with!!! :growlmad::growlmad: 

I know that is all I talk about ... sorry ladies. I'm just frustrated because I can't function. I've always been very active and going from that to dormant lazy person is frustrating and difficult. Thank you all for letting me gripe. :hugs:

Is anyone going to do an early gender scan? DH and I are thinking of going to a special u/s place to find out early. My best friend found out at 15 weeks and I would love to not have to wait 2 more months. I am ready for another u/s! I really want to see :baby: again. 

Last night, we all walked outside for a little bit and DH turned around and looked at me and said well you look very pregnant and then he started rubbing my belly that was sticking way out. :haha: He said it looks like a pregnant belly and not just fat. :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## sassy_mom

ShelbyLC said:


> I'm having a little trouble and wondering if any of you ladies could help me out. I am so very, very bloated. I don't feel it - I see it! As in, I've already had one family member guess that I'm pregnant! I know it's too early to "show", but damn it - I feel like I'm showing! I'm going to see some other family tonight that doesn't know I'm pregnant yet. I'm trying to keep it a secret until my first scan (at 9+2) but, at this point, that seems impossible!
> 
> How in the world can I hide this?! I just had to change my shirt FIVE TIMES because all of the clothes I have are suddenly clinging to my belly.
> 
> I'm attaching a picture from 6+6. I'm now 7+3.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Think I can pass it off as a too-big meal? (I know, I know, all of you second/third/+ time moms are probably laughing at me...)



I think a big t-shirt would cover it just fine. I did giggle a little ... 10 weeks today on second baby and I look like I did at 5 months with my first. :haha: But baby bumps are always fun ... or baby bloat whatever it is!!! It's still fun. :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

not during pregnancy Brier but definitely on occasion i've had dreams that bad.

The last one i had wasn't the worst but i had a dream i cheated on my husband and he caught us (we are both 100% faithful) and it wasn't the feeling of getting caught that upset me it was the feeling that i had ruined everything.... everything that we've ever had together ruined by me.... our family.... everything gone.... my family and the love i have for my husband is just inconceivable, words can't explain and i'd ruined and lost it all.... I can't really explain how heart wrenching it was. But i spent the entire next 48 hours thinking of nothing else. It affected my mood for days, i just couldn't get over the feeling of absolute devastation and loss.

My sex dreams usually consist of my husband and me. When they're someone else i'm usually someone else as well.... lol.... for e.g. the other day i had a dream i was Reese Witherspoon and i was having sex with Bruce Willis (fucking random right?). So that dream really threw me.

lol, but me and hubby are open i discuss all my crazy sex dreams with him.

13 people viewing this thread!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Little J

Yay Lauren!! So happy for you, i hope mine goes that well!

Shelby- i normally have some fluff anyways, but i feel bloated also where i cant suck in, it just feels/looks like i ate a balloon. I kinda feel goofy having a belly already, but im still trying to cover it up as being "pudgy" :haha:

I have really off dreams also..... the other night i had a dream about seeing our babies heartbeat... but our baby was a sea monkey (aka a shrimp.... you can get "sea monkey" kits in the US for kids to grow and feed and each day they see how big they get. and when they are small you can see their tiny little hearts beating) very odd.. but i hope thats a good sign as thats what the babies look like right now for me anyways right? 

i also had a dream about a homeless man breaking into my bedroom and hubby was calling the Non emergney line for the cops... and for some reason i had a fork and tried stabbing the guy but the fork wasnt working too well... and the homeless man let our black lab outside in the cold?

VERY wierd.... i think i drempt of the fork and trying to stab him with it bc the night before i had made baked potatoes and i had to use a fork to punch air holes in the potatoe so it didnt explode :haha:


----------



## Little J

:happydance:Yay sassy for your prune!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have insane dreams. They are full of random things that do not even remotely go together. They are also very vivid. I've even talked and done things in my sleep that made DH laugh at me. One night I was rubbing our head board asking what it was (I was asleep) and he told me a chicken. :haha::haha: Then he put my hand down and said I went back to sleeping soundly.


----------



## Little J

yea iv noticed dreams can be crazy.... i hate how they feel so real!

and i dont get how i think its "normal" when wierd things are happeneing that would never happen in real life but in my dream i think its a typical normal event... very odd


----------



## Betheney

my preggo dreams were awful first pregnancy alot to do with the baby being born and not being ready so trying to put it back in. Alot about breastfeeding where i would be breastfeeding people i know like my husband and mother and sisters :wacko:


----------



## brieri1

My dream started out with some stuff that actually happened that was really bad. And then, this ex-boyfriend of mine started trying to make me suffer by making me watch him chop up all the people I love from my husband, to my parents, my sister, my two little nieces that are 3 and 2 months. And after they were all gone, he cut me open and did the same thing to my baby. I don't know where are this horribleness came from or why I formed it into a dream, but it was so awful. I still feel like crying over it even now a couple hours later.


----------



## AJThomas

Your dreams are cracking me up! I've had a few crazy ones too but somehow I can't remember them. I woke up VERY angry at DH yesterday because of a dream I had but for the life of me I can't remember the details, I just know I was mad.


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> Your dreams are cracking me up! I've had a few crazy ones too but somehow I can't remember them. I woke up VERY angry at DH yesterday because of a dream I had but for the life of me I can't remember the details, I just know I was mad.

AJ- i just notcied your from Jamaica! I was there in October for my Honeymoon. We were right outside Ochos' Rio and stayed at The Jewel. SO beautiful in Jamaica, jealous you get to live it every day!


----------



## snowangel187

I have some pretty random and sometimes disturbing dreams. :haha: 


Yesterday I had my first appointment at the genetic counselor, I expected just a chat to get a game plan was surprised that they did an ultrasound. :happydance: they also told me my original due date of Jan 1 is prob what they would stick with, because I'm measuring right in the middle of the two dates. My ultrasound tech said when I go back in two weeks there's a good chance the will be able to tell the gender because I'm so thin. :) but if the baby doesn't cooperate I have another u/s for 16-17 weeks!! This ultrasound experience was much better then the last, I saw and heard the hb. And plan to bring dd to my next appt. :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

How much do you weight snowangel?


----------



## jrowenj

Wow i never heard of finding gender at 11 weeks


----------



## filipenko32

My scan was all perfect!! I am measuring 8 weeks exactly with a strong heartbeat. We are so over the moon! :cloud9: I saw 'his' leg too!


----------



## jrowenj

Yea, filipenko!


----------



## snowangel187

My ticker is off I will be a little over 12 weeks at the appointment. I thought it was to early too but posted a thread asking and a few other people found out at 12 weeks too like I said I don't think I'll take it serious til it's confirmed but interested in seeing what they say. :thumbup: 

My pre-pregnancy weight was 125. I'm 5'5".


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i keep having dreams about channing tatum lol. very vivid ones too hahaha


----------



## AJThomas

125 and you think you're thin? i wouldn't even tell u what my weight is! :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

Between us girls I had a sex dream the other night that resulted in am actual orgasm during my sleep apparently they're more common during pregnancy, I've had them before but I'm talking like once or twice in my lifetime. 

I am having sex dreams nearly every night!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ShelbyLC said:


> I'm having a little trouble and wondering if any of you ladies could help me out. I am so very, very bloated. I don't feel it - I see it! As in, I've already had one family member guess that I'm pregnant! I know it's too early to "show", but damn it - I feel like I'm showing! I'm going to see some other family tonight that doesn't know I'm pregnant yet. I'm trying to keep it a secret until my first scan (at 9+2) but, at this point, that seems impossible!
> 
> How in the world can I hide this?! I just had to change my shirt FIVE TIMES because all of the clothes I have are suddenly clinging to my belly.
> 
> I'm attaching a picture from 6+6. I'm now 7+3.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Think I can pass it off as a too-big meal? (I know, I know, all of you second/third/+ time moms are probably laughing at me...)



I have days where I look like this and even bigger (im a tad bit heavier than u but not by much)..then days where it goes away... I just pass it off as a "prego belly" in front of my family because thats what they seem to think it is.. who knows though lol... my cramps and back ache is very common these past few days.. nothing too bad but i can feel them... and i have a feeling its my muscles relaxing actually so i dont think my bump is too far off.. i asked my sis in law yesterday when Ill finally get a bump and shes like.. yeaaaaa prob not for 20 weeks because ur skinny... however, i dont think shes right lol


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i keep having dreams about channing tatum lol. very vivid ones too hahaha

is he stripping? :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahahah OMG no! When i went to see what to expect when ur expecting i saw the preview for "magic mike" and im like.. OK hes so totally hot and i have sex dreams about him every night, but he is absolutely off his rocker to even make a movie like this!!!! I still cant beleive he did.. to be honest. i dont think itll be a big hit even if he is super amazing sexy!


----------



## brieri1

I'm 5'10" tall, its going to take forever for me to look pregnant.


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahahah OMG no! When i went to see what to expect when ur expecting i saw the preview for "magic mike" and im like.. OK hes so totally hot and i have sex dreams about him every night, but he is absolutely off his rocker to even make a movie like this!!!! I still cant beleive he did.. to be honest. i dont think itll be a big hit even if he is super amazing sexy!

HAHA, i saw the preview for that when i went to that movie too! Yea, prob not going to be a box office hit, im suprised it didnt go straight to DVD. 

when do u have your scan?

Fili- CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Little J

im 5'1''. So it shows QUICK when i put on a pound.... and it doesnt help i have a few extra on me than needed... not hugely overweight but i carry my fluff in my belly than my butt or any other body part so i feel like when im bloated it pushes it out more and makes me look alot farther than i really am

when the nurse called yesterday, she had a slue of ?'s to ask me.... one of them was "married or single" and i said Married...and she asked "is the father supportive of the pregnancy?" my hubby just laughed bc he thinks having a baby is the best thing a parent could ever want and its hard for him to realize there are some ppl who dont agree


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm 5'3 so gaining weight shows a lot faster on me too. It all sits on my stomach too. It was the part I was still fighting even after losing 30lbs. Stubborn junk! :haha:
I think I have found part of my problem ... although again knock on wood because every time I think I have it figured out it isn't quite so ... I don't think I am eating enough breakfast. I have to eat quickly though in the morning so I don't get sick but I'm not getting enough. Today when I doubled up breakfast, I haven't been struggling through today like normal. Going to try and make up some extra waffles and pancakes and freeze them so maybe I can get more breakfast in.
I want to see the Magic Mike movie just so I can watch the hotness. :haha: Matthew McConaughey will be nice to watch too! :haha: I'm with you on thinking it won't be some big smash hit but I'm sure women will enjoy it either way. Channing Tatum is just YUM! :haha:


----------



## Little J

i find myself getting nauteous if i dont get little snacks thru out the day. I also get SUPER hungry in the morning... but i noticed when i eat too fast/much i start to get queezy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - I've had three of those dreams since being pregnant! I like them - lol!
I think it's maybe because we haven't bd'd and maybe it's my bodies way of saying come on, I need some!


----------



## brieri1

I haven't gained any weight yet, and I wasn't fat before, but besides some bloating and people tell me I look curvier, I got nothing. I look the same. I think my boobs might look bigger, but since my husband and I see them every day, I can't be sure. 

I'm craving sushi sooooo bad! I just want it like crazy. I'm going to have to get some shrimp sushi or some other kind that comes cooked.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've lost 11lb since falling pregnant, combo of sickness and lack of appetite!
I still have plenty of fluff though!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have been craving dark soda ( mostly dr pepper) and cappuccino ... which is weird because I don't drink either. Soda tears my stomach up so bad I can't drink it and I'm not a big coffee drinker ... but now it's all I can think of. :shrug: strange!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hahahahaha I had a very vivid dream Tuesday, the day of my ultrasound. When I woke up Hubby was there laying beside me. I would of totally done something but I had my ultrasound and for some reason I thought BD would mess something up LOL So I just kissed him A LOT! I think it's all due to the fact that I haven't had much action... hubby, on the other hand, well... I've been supportive... per say. Hahahahaha...!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> i find myself getting nauteous if i dont get little snacks thru out the day. I also get SUPER hungry in the morning... but i noticed when i eat too fast/much i start to get queezy.

I feel like i need to eat every 2 hour because if i dont i get sick... to the point i feel hungover really bad...the thing that sucks is because i have diabetes, everytime i eat I have to test my blood sugar right before and an hour after, i feel like im testing my sugars like 12 times a day, its annoying but i guess anything to keep baby healthy!!! 

I just had a scan at 6 weeks 4 days and we heard the heartbeat :) I have a down syndrome, trisomy 18 test july 15th at 12 weeks, but i do go see the doctor next friday (i will be 8 w. 4 days, but i dont think they are doing a sonogram then) i will go again 2 weeks after that and thats when they will prob get a sono done again... and then, I CAN ANNOUNCE IT TO EVERYONE! :)


----------



## JCh

I always thought Channing Tatum looked a little off and wasn't a fan at all... Then I watched Dear John and suddenly I'm like damn... The larger strong physique is something I'm enjoying right now - DH recently lost some muscle from not working out like he had been.... May need to ask him to step it up again... Can't believe I'm admitting he's nummy.... Wow!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i find myself getting nauteous if i dont get little snacks thru out the day. I also get SUPER hungry in the morning... but i noticed when i eat too fast/much i start to get queezy.
> 
> I feel like i need to eat every 2 hour because if i dont i get sick... to the point i feel hungover really bad...the thing that sucks is because i have diabetes, everytime i eat I have to test my blood sugar right before and an hour after, i feel like im testing my sugars like 12 times a day, its annoying but i guess anything to keep baby healthy!!!
> 
> I just had a scan at 6 weeks 4 days and we heard the heartbeat :) I have a down syndrome, trisomy 18 test july 15th at 12 weeks, but i do go see the doctor next friday (i will be 8 w. 4 days, but i dont think they are doing a sonogram then) i will go again 2 weeks after that and thats when they will prob get a sono done again... and then, I CAN ANNOUNCE IT TO EVERYONE! :)Click to expand...

i just want to see my little ones heartbeating so i know this is all real! I cant wait to start telling ppl also so we can be excited and have it be even more real! We told hubbys parents and sister since we are always around them and they always can figure somthing is up, but we are trying to keep it from other family members until we see the heartbeat and then not announcing it publically necessarily until 11-12 weeks.


----------



## JCh

Ohh and Chris Evans as Captain America! Wow!


----------



## snowangel187

Well today is my first day losing my lunch. :sick: I think that I ate too fast. Oh well I feel better now. Guess one time in 10 weeks isn't too bad. :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i find myself getting nauteous if i dont get little snacks thru out the day. I also get SUPER hungry in the morning... but i noticed when i eat too fast/much i start to get queezy.
> 
> I feel like i need to eat every 2 hour because if i dont i get sick... to the point i feel hungover really bad...the thing that sucks is because i have diabetes, everytime i eat I have to test my blood sugar right before and an hour after, i feel like im testing my sugars like 12 times a day, its annoying but i guess anything to keep baby healthy!!!
> 
> I just had a scan at 6 weeks 4 days and we heard the heartbeat :) I have a down syndrome, trisomy 18 test july 15th at 12 weeks, but i do go see the doctor next friday (i will be 8 w. 4 days, but i dont think they are doing a sonogram then) i will go again 2 weeks after that and thats when they will prob get a sono done again... and then, I CAN ANNOUNCE IT TO EVERYONE! :)Click to expand...

yes, thats how i feel also, the hungover feeling.... like that irritating headache that wont go away really or when it does it comes back again. And having that icky feeling. I mean id call what i feel mild/moderate


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all I have just woke from the worst nights sleep!! I had the worst burning pain in my pelvic area that lasted about an hour then it radiated slightly up to my lower abdo and I had sharp pains. It's pretty much gone now but there is a residual dull ache still there! I am so worried I was crying during the night thinking I was losing the baby!! I am going to give my MW a call in a couple of hours, it's only 0650 here in NZ! I hope its just my uterus growing or something! I can't bear the thought of another MC not after 8 years TTC !!


----------



## mellywelly

I always have strange vivid dreams, but lately they are crazy. Last week, me and dh were frantically driving round, and we had my dad's body in the boot, and we had to find somewhere to bury it as he was decomposing. It was the worst one I've ever had.

Then the other night, I was humping Tom Jones! Can't believe I was dtd with a 70 year old!


----------



## Little J

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all I have just woke from the worst nights sleep!! I had the worst burning pain in my pelvic area that lasted about an hour then it radiated slightly up to my lower abdo and I had sharp pains. It's pretty much gone now but there is a residual dull ache still there! I am so worried I was crying during the night thinking I was losing the baby!! I am going to give my MW a call in a couple of hours, it's only 0650 here in NZ! I hope its just my uterus growing or something! I can't bear the thought of another MC not after 8 years TTC !!

lastnight right when i was trying to go to bed, i felt it be crampy around my uterus, like pulling.... i kinda got scared but then realized its all probably suppost to happen. I didnt wake up to any blood or anything and it stopped after a few minutes, so i figured it was my uterus just moving and growing...

im sure thats all that yours is also hun. But yes call the MW, bc they can always give you some reassurance


----------



## Little J

HAHA nice Melly!


----------



## mellywelly

I get really bad shooting pains when I sneeze. Scares the life out of me.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> I get really bad shooting pains when I sneeze. Scares the life out of me.

and when i go to roll over in bed and stretch my side i get a pulling sensation also where it almost feels like i strained a muscle or somthing in my uterus area... but it doesnt hurt once i straighten out. Maybe everything is just tight down there bc its growing and shifting?


----------



## mamadonna

I've been experiencing the same sort of pains


----------



## JCh

Was it Tom Jones back a few years ago or more recently? Hrmmm....


----------



## mellywelly

Lol recent, grey hair and everything:blush: still woke up with a smile on my face :haha:


----------



## darkstar

5 hours until my first ultrasound! :happydance:

I'm worried about how I'm going to not pee for 1.5 hours beforehand and then drink a litre of water and hold it. My bladder can NOT handle that!

OH looked so sad when he left for work this morning knowing he couldn't come with me :-(

I've never had a scan so early in pregnancy before. With my other two I only had scans at 20 weeks and I was already feeling movement then so knew it would be ok. It is nervewracking at this earlier stage.


----------



## LornaMJ

mamadonna said:


> I've been experiencing the same sort of pains

How have you been otherwise with symptoms? I only ask as we have the same due date? I am just hoping the pains are my uterus growing I am just thankful no signs of blood!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i keep having dreams about channing tatum lol. very vivid ones too hahaha

um yummo!


----------



## darkstar

I dreamt last night that I was on holiday in Vietnam with my parents and hubby and our baby had been born. It was a little boy and he was 10 months old. My parents had a friend fly us on a private plane to Cambodia and my hubby stayed behind with the baby. I was trying to buy souveneirs for my husband since he missed out on coming on the trip and I got so busy taking photos and shopping I got left behind and couldn't find the plane and started freaking out that I was going to be stuck in Cambodia with no money or cellphone and without my husband and baby. My dreams are so vivid and feel so real lately. When I was pregnant with my other children I always had dreams about them drowning. I got them into swimming lessons when they were babies because I'd had so many drowning nightmares where I would wake up crying.


----------



## LuckyFlutter

I'm due 30th January :)


----------



## mamadonna

LornaMJ said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing the same sort of pains
> 
> How have you been otherwise with symptoms? I only ask as we have the same due date? I am just hoping the pains are my uterus growing I am just thankful no signs of blood!!!!Click to expand...

Really bad constipation,nausea,dizzy spells,stupidly emotional.as far as i can remember with my other pregnancies the pains are normal,as long as they aren't prolonged and really painful


----------



## Nikkilewis14

JCh said:


> Ohh and Chris Evans as Captain America! Wow!

I said the same thing! Lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have no energy and I have to pack, we are moving a week from saturday... ugh.


----------



## els1022

Lately my vivid dreams have been about work (L&D nurse) and me as a patient. In the most recent one I had to climb off the operating table to find the doctor for my c-section. So weird. No sex dreams though. My libido is gone. DH thinks I just used him for his sperm :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Think my DH is starting to think the same although he is still being occupied if you know what I mean ;)

I seem to be symptom free this evening. I've felt nauseous today and have gone to be sick a few times but nothing. Boobs are fine and my tummy doesn't feel as hard. Have had a really bad spot outbreak though and cm seems be continuing.

Had my glucose test earlier and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## darkstar

My symptoms have eased somewhat as well although my nipples are still tender and look like traffic cones. I've had that since before my bfp though, it's strange. Didn't get it this bad with my earlier pregnancies. My nausea is a lot better the last few days. I still get real tired though. Sometimes in the evening my belly feels all tight and slightly crampy and I get funny aches and tingles


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... sorry i have been MIA lately... i have had two VERY VERY sick kids. Both of them had had are are only just recovering from Hand foot and mouth disease!!!! GOD!!! i wouldnt wish that on anyone!! I think i had about 4 hours sleep in 5 days!! Talk about miserable!!!! 

How is everyone??? 

On a plus i have my 1st ultrasound on wednesday 13th!! i cant wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Well I have spoke to my MW today and to be on the safe side she has ordered blood tests and urine tests...and i have my first scan in a few hours at 6w2d! If I see a healthy little heartbeat I will be so overjoyed. Will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## darkstar

LornaMJ said:


> Well I have spoke to my MW today and to be on the safe side she has ordered blood tests and urine tests...and i have my first scan in a few hours at 6w2d! If I see a healthy little heartbeat I will be so overjoyed. Will let you all know how I get on.

Good luck! I have mine in a few hours too.


----------



## LornaMJ

darkstar said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Well I have spoke to my MW today and to be on the safe side she has ordered blood tests and urine tests...and i have my first scan in a few hours at 6w2d! If I see a healthy little heartbeat I will be so overjoyed. Will let you all know how I get on.
> 
> Good luck! I have mine in a few hours too.Click to expand...


Good luck too you and crossing fingers for us both...look forward to seeing your scan picture :thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

good luck ladies! 
cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## MamaDee

Mummy to be: My son caught Hand, Foot & Mouth from daycare when he was 18 mos old. It came out the next day when we travelled all the way down to florida. Was an absolute nightmare of a trip. Your poor little ones, it is very painful for them. Ds couldn't even drink water without crying. Makes for one tired mama! Glad to her things are starting to look up for you... :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

MamaOfOne said:


> Mummy to be: My son caught Hand, Foot & Mouth from daycare when he was 18 mos old. It came out the next day when we travelled all the way down to florida. Was an absolute nightmare of a trip. Your poor little ones, it is very painful for them. Ds couldn't even drink water without crying. Makes for one tired mama! Glad to her things are starting to look up for you... :hugs:

Thanks Mama - of it is horrible. My DD bought it home she is 3 - thankfully she just went off her food and had SUPER SUPER itchy feet and hands.. but my DS who is 16 months has it all through his mouth!! Cant eat or drink anything without screaming in paiN!! it is horrible that is for sure!!!! Onto day 4 with him.. the itchy feet for him where yesterday and last night today they both seem to be looking a little more lively!!! THANKFULLY :wacko: DS even drank his whole milk bottle and half a bottle of OJ!!! so i think we are FINALLY on the mend!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Lauren021406

good luck at your scans ladies!


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck ladies on your scans. I will check back later to see the results!! :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

Thanks. I'm so nervous and sitting here trying to drink all the water they told me to. I'm just hoping I can keep it all in!


----------



## La Mere

Good luck on your scans ladies! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks everyone, I am not due to go now for another 3 hours so the OH could make it! feeling very nervous as the cramps are back but not as bad as during the night :nope: Darkstar - will be thinking of you and looking forward to showing off our pics together :baby:


----------



## darkstar

Ok back from my scan. Not only did I get a photo but a free CD so my hubby can watch it after work. I'm thrilled about that.
One little baby with a heartbeat and wriggling around, my dates were right and I'm still due 14 Jan. It was so lovely, I did have a little cry :happydance:

https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/Ultrasound8thJune.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> Ok back from my scan. Not only did I get a photo but a free CD so my hubby can watch it after work. I'm thrilled about that.
> One little baby with a heartbeat and wriggling around, my dates were right and I'm still due 14 Jan. It was so lovely, I did have a little cry :happydance:
> 
> https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/Ultrasound8thJune.jpg



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## darkstar

LornaMJ said:


> Thanks everyone, I am not due to go now for another 3 hours so the OH could make it! feeling very nervous as the cramps are back but not as bad as during the night :nope: Darkstar - will be thinking of you and looking forward to showing off our pics together :baby:

I'll definitely check back later to see your pics. At least your OH will be there to share it with you, I definitely missed having mine there. Plus I was dying to see if he cried lol.


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> Ok back from my scan. Not only did I get a photo but a free CD so my hubby can watch it after work. I'm thrilled about that.
> One little baby with a heartbeat and wriggling around, my dates were right and I'm still due 14 Jan. It was so lovely, I did have a little cry :happydance:
> 
> https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/Ultrasound8thJune.jpg

Congrats! What a beautiful pic!


----------



## darkstar

Has anyone looked at this site? I love it, it shows some really detailed pics and a good gauge to see how big your baby is at each stage. It even goes further than week by week, you can scroll through almost day by day!

https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=392#content


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> Has anyone looked at this site? I love it, it shows some really detailed pics and a good gauge to see how big your baby is at each stage. It even goes further than week by week, you can scroll through almost day by day!
> 
> https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=392#content


What a neat site!


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked at this site? I love it, it shows some really detailed pics and a good gauge to see how big your baby is at each stage. It even goes further than week by week, you can scroll through almost day by day!
> 
> https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=392#content
> 
> 
> What a neat site!Click to expand...

Yes and the videos are so good, they make me teary eyed!


----------



## garfie

Good luck to all you ladies with scans today:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mammaspath

what happened at your scan Lorna?


----------



## alannadee

feel really sick today! :sick: Taking it as a good sign that little one is growing as it should. Decided that its causing problems already so must be a boy!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Scan didn't go well today:nope: Empty gestational sac only measuring 5w5d, told very rare for this be and I might now MC!! I had a HCG 8,224 and repeat on Monday! Had both an abdo and vaginal scan! Just don't know how to feel :cry::cry: if no bleed a rescan in two weeks can only hope but may be futile! I just feel like crap!! Will keep you all updated!


----------



## garfie

Lorna hun I'm right there with you holding your hand :hugs:

Do you know the measurement of the sac? - I was told sometimes the sac is to small to see in to, so don't worry try and remain positive for your little one, maybe it's just hiding:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## alannadee

LornaMJ said:


> Scan didn't go well today:nope: Empty gestational sac only measuring 5w5d, told very rare for this be and I might now MC!! I had a HCG 8,224 and repeat on Monday! Had both an abdo and vaginal scan! Just don't know how to feel :cry::cry: if no bleed a rescan in two weeks can only hope but may be futile! I just feel like crap!! Will keep you all updated!

Im so sorry to hear that Lorna, just hang on in there. It will be a long 2 weeks but it might just be ok. Try to thing positive until you know for sure. Will be thinking of you and sending you hugs.:hugs:


----------



## PrimeraKitty

hi everyone! I'm new to this website after a friend in Australia told me about it :) 

EDD is January 10th, 2013! ... while it wasn't planned, my DF (darling fiance) and I are really thrilled to have a LO on the way - it's nickname is actually Jellybean! :thumbup: I'm 9 weeks, 1 day along. I have my next scan at exactly 12 weeks. 

Lorna - I'm really sorry to hear about your scan. I can definitely sympathise with you there .. when we had our first scan at 6w 6d there were two sacs indicating fraternal twins ... one with our Jellybean in it (looking healthy) and the other sac had nothing in it... stopped growing at 5w 2d was the estimate... vanishing twin syndrome. Felt quite bittersweet after that, came home and had a good ol :cry: but we are very grateful to have an otherwise healthy jellybean all the same. I have a feeling I actually know when I lost the baby, but I'll never know for sure nor will I be able to prove it. The sonographer told me that the sac etc will just reabsorb back into my body. 

Looking forward to sharing experiences with other mum's to be/mum's out there :)


----------



## LornaMJ

garfie said:


> Lorna hun I'm right there with you holding your hand :hugs:
> 
> Do you know the measurement of the sac? - I was told sometimes the sac is to small to see in to, so don't worry try and remain positive for your little one, maybe it's just hiding:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

They didnt tell me how much it measured but it looked large enough especially with the vaginal scan to see a little something! Will stay hopeful and will be interesting to see how the HCG levels go. How is everything with you?


----------



## mamadonna

Ah lorna I'm so sorry,is there anyway you could have ur dates wrong maybe,you could have ovulated later possibly?


----------



## Lillian33

LornaMJ said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Lorna hun I'm right there with you holding your hand :hugs:
> 
> Do you know the measurement of the sac? - I was told sometimes the sac is to small to see in to, so don't worry try and remain positive for your little one, maybe it's just hiding:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> They didnt tell me how much it measured but it looked large enough especially with the vaginal scan to see a little something! Will stay hopeful and will be interesting to see how the HCG levels go. How is everything with you?Click to expand...

So sorry Lorna, but you have the right attitude, stay positive and I know all the ladies are keeping their fingers crossed for you big big :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lorna - keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Greens25

I am with you with the vivid/sex dreams! I had a good chuckle getting caught up on all the stories because mine are similar! It is to the point that I see someone I like on tv and I know a dream is coming. The other night I saw the preview for Magic Mike with Channing Tatum, BAM sex dream. Then I was watching the Toronto Blue Jays' (baseball) game on TV and BAM the centre fielder showed up! 

I am very excited tonight ladies! My hubby and I celebrated our wedding anniversary last night but tonight I am surprising him and taking him for dinner at the top of the CN tower! He has lived here for 30 years and never been up! I am excited!

Hope everyone has a great weekend :) YEY Friday!


----------



## Little J

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies... sorry i have been MIA lately... i have had two VERY VERY sick kids. Both of them had had are are only just recovering from Hand foot and mouth disease!!!! GOD!!! i wouldnt wish that on anyone!! I think i had about 4 hours sleep in 5 days!! Talk about miserable!!!!
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> On a plus i have my 1st ultrasound on wednesday 13th!! i cant wait!!!!!!!!!

Me too! :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey ladies :D sorry I been MIA had a verry sick bub and I have been a bit on the sick side myself today I have been very sick and dizzy and we are now at my MILs for the weekend.


----------



## Little J

Lorna- I am so sorry hun the news wasnt what you expected, but the dating is only off by a few days, i wouldnt stress too much yet. In 2 weeks your little one might just suprise you with a nice strong hearbeat. :hugs:

darkstar- congrats on you scan hun!


Welcome newbies! what an exciting time! :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Forget the sex dreams i was talking about yesterday, last night by drew, was so gothic and bloody and vivid! It scared the crap out of me! Im not into that stuff but people were bleeding and spitting blood at me..like wtf?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My dream not my drew lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry lorna :(


----------



## jrowenj

LornaMJ said:


> Scan didn't go well today:nope: Empty gestational sac only measuring 5w5d, told very rare for this be and I might now MC!! I had a HCG 8,224 and repeat on Monday! Had both an abdo and vaginal scan! Just don't know how to feel :cry::cry: if no bleed a rescan in two weeks can only hope but may be futile! I just feel like crap!! Will keep you all updated!

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. Hoping and praying that your dates are off by a few days :hugs::hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Lorna, sweetie, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dark-congrats on the great scan!

Lorna-anything before 7 wks is just to "ify" to diagnose right away. So many people go back for a follow up scan a week or two later with a nice strong hb. Stay positive!!


----------



## Little J

PrimeraKitty said:


> hi everyone! I'm new to this website after a friend in Australia told me about it :)
> 
> EDD is January 10th, 2013! ... while it wasn't planned, my DF (darling fiance) and I are really thrilled to have a LO on the way - it's nickname is actually Jellybean! :thumbup: I'm 9 weeks, 1 day along. I have my next scan at exactly 12 weeks.
> 
> Lorna - I'm really sorry to hear about your scan. I can definitely sympathise with you there .. when we had our first scan at 6w 6d there were two sacs indicating fraternal twins ... one with our Jellybean in it (looking healthy) and the other sac had nothing in it... stopped growing at 5w 2d was the estimate... vanishing twin syndrome. Felt quite bittersweet after that, came home and had a good ol :cry: but we are very grateful to have an otherwise healthy jellybean all the same. I have a feeling I actually know when I lost the baby, but I'll never know for sure nor will I be able to prove it. The sonographer told me that the sac etc will just reabsorb back into my body.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing experiences with other mum's to be/mum's out there :)

Hubby nicknames our little one Gummy Bear:hugs: bc we have weird little nicknames for us and our dogs with "bear" on the end


----------



## mammaspath

Lorna - Hey just wanted to tell you that I'm going thru something similar to your story.
my last scan 5w3days showed a sac measuring 5 weeks 4 days and empty.......i don't know my hcg numbers but the doctor didn't seem optomistic.

i don't have another scan until next friday and It's been such a time waiting!!!!!!!

but there is a girl on my other thread that had the same thing happen and she just had another scan and there was baby! heartbeat and all.........

i hope this gives you hope.

are you having any kind of pg symptoms?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lorna, here they won't scan until you are past 6 weeks as often there is nothing to see at that stage, and even if they do they can be as much as 5 days out. Did they see a fetal pole do you know? I understand the horrible worry but I hope it's just that it was too early and when you go back in two weeks there is a heartbeat.


----------



## sassy_mom

LornaMJ said:


> Scan didn't go well today:nope: Empty gestational sac only measuring 5w5d, told very rare for this be and I might now MC!! I had a HCG 8,224 and repeat on Monday! Had both an abdo and vaginal scan! Just don't know how to feel :cry::cry: if no bleed a rescan in two weeks can only hope but may be futile! I just feel like crap!! Will keep you all updated!


Keeping you in my thoughts. Will keep things crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

Lorna: I had a transabdominal scan at 5w4d also and the sac was empty. This Wednesday finally at 7w6d via abdominal scan again a fetus was finally located with a heartbeat but not strong enough to measure. The crl was about 7w0d. You may very well see what you hope for at your next scan. In my case I have continued to measure about 4-6 days behind. But it is consistent with itself in growth just always behind based on my o date. Not sure what my outcome will be but glad to finally have seen something in there. 

I really hope you get clear results at your next scan. 
Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all your wishes:-

I am very confused now just had the results of my HCG test wonder if you ladies can shed any light?

6 June HCG 32565
8 June HCG 31494

It has gone down but not enough???? - I have another scan on Wednesday so hoping to see something:happydance:

The M/W contacted my Doc about the levels and the doc said maybe I am further on - how can that be when my lmp was 8.4 (apparently at 9/10 weeks HCG levels drop)

I am trying not to get to excited - but they have given me a little bit of hope again

:hugs:

X


----------



## brieri1

Just got done at my OB appointment. Everything looks good, all the labs that have come back are normal and I'm scheduled for my next appointment on Tuesday! And that means ultrasound! And pap smear... But ultrasound!


----------



## Precious84

mammaspath said:


> Lorna - Hey just wanted to tell you that I'm going thru something similar to your story.
> my last scan 5w3days showed a sac measuring 5 weeks 4 days and empty.......i don't know my hcg numbers but the doctor didn't seem optomistic.
> 
> i don't have another scan until next friday and It's been such a time waiting!!!!!!!
> 
> but there is a girl on my other thread that had the same thing happen and she just had another scan and there was baby! heartbeat and all.........

:hugs: to you and to Lorna.

on the same boat here. neurotic, anxious and all. last monday, my LMP measured at *6 weeks, 6 days* (_I had an irregular cycle_, take note). expecting to see a fetus, heartbeat and all, the transvaginal scan revealed none - just a yolk sac and an enlarged gestational sac measuring *5 weeks, 6 days!*

OB said "I'm sorry it wasn't the news you're expecting. Would you like to come in again for another scan?" After said visit, Google was on fire for me as I opened sites after sites indicating that my situation is most likely not so uncommon after all: Late ovulation + irregular cycle = not a good basis for baby's age/due date.

What's more, my HCG seems to agree that during said time, I was just at roughly 6 weeks! *This chart* seems to be in alignment with the "no fetal pole, just yolk sac" scan image.

________________

For some reason, my OB's not so much in full support of my "irregular cycle theory" and asked me if I'm willing to oblige to a "formal scan with radiology". I was like, "Huh? Her transvaginal ultrasound WASN'T formal?":!:

Now I'm more anxious than ever.

I'm still praying though for the best for all of us here! [-o&lt;


----------



## sassy_mom

garfie said:


> Thanks ladies for all your wishes:-
> 
> I am very confused now just had the results of my HCG test wonder if you ladies can shed any light?
> 
> 6 June HCG 32565
> 8 June HCG 31494
> 
> It has gone down but not enough???? - I have another scan on Wednesday so hoping to see something:happydance:
> 
> The M/W contacted my Doc about the levels and the doc said maybe I am further on - how can that be when my lmp was 8.4 (apparently at 9/10 weeks HCG levels drop)
> 
> I am trying not to get to excited - but they have given me a little bit of hope again
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



:hugs: I think you have a little fighter in there!!! Hoping for wonderful news at your next appointment!


----------



## Little J

garfie said:


> Thanks ladies for all your wishes:-
> 
> I am very confused now just had the results of my HCG test wonder if you ladies can shed any light?
> 
> 6 June HCG 32565
> 8 June HCG 31494
> 
> It has gone down but not enough???? - I have another scan on Wednesday so hoping to see something:happydance:
> 
> The M/W contacted my Doc about the levels and the doc said maybe I am further on - how can that be when my lmp was 8.4 (apparently at 9/10 weeks HCG levels drop)
> 
> I am trying not to get to excited - but they have given me a little bit of hope again
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

im trying to re-call... have you seen a HB yet?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Girafe - sounds positive! You definitely have a little fighter!

Precious - what is a formal scan with radiology? From what I know it's quite common to see an 'empry' sac at that stage. I've had scans at 4/6/8 weeks due to early problems and didn't see anything until week 8 when it has sprouted in to a baby looking blog with heart beat! Seat positive. X


----------



## garfie

Hi Little J - Both times the sac has appeared empty but first time it was only 15mm, 2nd time I wasn't told :cry:

I want to believe there is a little fighter - but it's getting harder:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Precious84

Soniamillie01 said:


> Precious - what is a formal scan with radiology? From what I know it's quite common to see an 'empry' sac at that stage. I've had scans at 4/6/8 weeks due to early problems and didn't see anything until week 8 when it has sprouted in to a baby looking blog with heart beat! Seat positive. X

that's what I'm hoping to find out as soon as my OB responds to my email. it's a push and pull between my anxiety and my hopes that things are still okay - no bleeding so far! just minor cramping, mild nausea and really nasty tender breasts especially after laying on my back for a long time! :wacko:


----------



## Precious84

garfie said:


> Hi Little J - Both times the sac has appeared empty but first time it was only 15mm, 2nd time I wasn't told :cry:
> 
> I want to believe there is a little fighter - but it's getting harder:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

my former supervisor also told me the same thing after a very stressful day at the office: "Believe that that baby's a little fighter." :hugs:


----------



## Little J

garfie said:


> Hi Little J - Both times the sac has appeared empty but first time it was only 15mm, 2nd time I wasn't told :cry:
> 
> I want to believe there is a little fighter - but it's getting harder:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

maybe your dates are wrong and the baby is a slow grower, taking its sweet little time. Hopefully youll get definite answeres sooner than later hun :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Keep positive!


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Keep positive!

i cant beleive your 10 weeks! i hope im lucky enough to get there. I cant wait to see my baby next week. so Nervous tho!

i like dont even want to look at the Dr.s expression bc i dont want to start cry if she has no expression or a sad look.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me neither! The last 7 weeks has gone so quick! I hope the next two do as my scan is June 26. I am sending you positive thoughts for the next few days and nxt week. I always get really anxious before my scans and even worse when the Sonographer doesn't say anything. I always take someone with me who can edge round and peer at the screen. I would rather gage from their reaction then the sonographers.


----------



## garfie

Sonia :happydance::happydance: 10 weeks already:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yep, feel like I've really bloated in the last two days.
I actually looked pregnant today according to some ppl at work but I have alot of tummy fluff so just think it's bloat! Have been battling with headaches for two of the last three days - thought I'd escaped that symptom!

I can't wait for June 26, DH is coming with me as he hasn't been able to come to the others.
I'm contemplating buying a fetal Doppler but not sure to be honest. Think I'll make myself worry more x


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Me neither! The last 7 weeks has gone so quick! I hope the next two do as my scan is June 26. I am sending you positive thoughts for the next few days and nxt week. I always get really anxious before my scans and even worse when the Sonographer doesn't say anything. I always take someone with me who can edge round and peer at the screen. I would rather gage from their reaction then the sonographers.

i think im gunna tell the Dr. right away before she inserts the vagina probe, to tell me right away good/not so good.... bc i dont wanna be going crazy in my mind waiting for her to prod around if she already has seen the HB or not. omg omg im so nervous already and its not til next week wed.!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. I'm a great believer in fate now and have taken the thinking of what will be will be after my early problems and bleeding. I have everything crossed for you and hope you see a nice little strong fighter. X


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies. MS decided today was not going to be a good day and now I am laying in bed wishing for relief. My throat started getting really sore today so I hope this means I am not coming down with anything. I cannot take any other kind of sickness. :nope:

Next weekend is our anniversary and I was so hoping to be better so we could celebrate. I think it will be a dinner at home and renting movies. :haha: Hey whatever works though right. We are sending DD to Grandma's house so we will at least get some quiet time together. Not too much fun when you're sick but we will try and make the most of it.


----------



## AJThomas

Hurray for pruney babies! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> Hurray for pruney babies! :happydance:

haha that just sounds funny....


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohhhh can I join please?! I have a January jellybean-guesstimating 19th jan  haven't read through the whole thread cos it's huge......


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi MrsHopeful - congrats and welcome!

Good luck of the past reading, this thread grows rapidly each day as I'm sure you can imagine but all the ladies have been an amazing support to me

Happy and healthy 9 months. X


----------



## darkstar

LornaMJ said:


> Scan didn't go well today:nope: Empty gestational sac only measuring 5w5d, told very rare for this be and I might now MC!! I had a HCG 8,224 and repeat on Monday! Had both an abdo and vaginal scan! Just don't know how to feel :cry::cry: if no bleed a rescan in two weeks can only hope but may be futile! I just feel like crap!! Will keep you all updated!

Oh no so sorry :-(


----------



## darkstar

MrsHopeful said:


> Oohhhh can I join please?! I have a January jellybean-guesstimating 19th jan  haven't read through the whole thread cos it's huge......

Welcome!


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Hurray for pruney babies! :happydance:

haha pruney babies...cute!


----------



## AJThomas

Can't believe I made it to 10 weeks already! Time is going by super fast. When I got my bfp at 4-5 weeks it felt like an eternity before even the 1st tri would be over, now I'm in month 3 already with 2 weeks to get to 2nd tri. Can't believe it at all!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I can't wait to be a prune! It look's so much bigger than my olive! Haha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

AJ - I'm there with you hun. Happy 10 weeks x


----------



## duckytwins

YAY for prunes! I'll be one tomorrow!


----------



## filipenko32

What fruit would I be? 

I'm feeling so sick tonight I can barely post on b and b! :shock:


----------



## gingermango

Whoop whoop 10 weeks today :) officially 1/4 of the way there lol :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Filipenko - a blueberry I think


----------



## duckytwins

8 weeks is a raspberry


----------



## AJThomas

Filipenko u would be a raspberry at 8 weeks


----------



## Poppy84

Def a rasberry cos that's what I am


----------



## Lauren021406

10 weeks feels amazing!! now if june 25 will get here so i can have my scan and out myself!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow, Lauren! How exciting! I hope it goes by quick for you!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lauren, my scan is 26 so wishing it comes soon for both of us x


----------



## AJThomas

dying for my scan on Monday! A little bit nervous but mostly really excited.


----------



## gingermango

Aww Lauren my scan is the 25th too :) we have already told immediate family and my work cos of the sickness but cant wait to announce to friends xx


----------



## Lauren021406

We told immediate family as well, and I told my supervisor and classroom teacher at work, and a couple close friends, but I cant wait to announce it to everyone!!! my scan is when I am 12w5d because the doctor changed how far along I am on Thursday but told me to keep the scan date the same and I was so mad becaus have to wait 5 extra days!!! 




gingermango said:


> Aww Lauren my scan is the 25th too :) we have already told immediate family and my work cos of the sickness but cant wait to announce to friends xx


----------



## duckytwins

AJ, mine's on Monday too! At 3p though :( Here's hoping the weekend goes by fast!


----------



## AJThomas

Ducky mine is 3:45!! So we'll be there around the same time. I hope they give me a pic but if not I'll have DH take one of the screen with his cam, not sure what the procedute is out here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine is on Friday! I've told work and close family and friends but I'm really excited about going public. I had a regular client in tonight who has just had her 20 week scan and I was asking her all about it, it half killed me not being able to tell her.


----------



## LornaMJ

Have been reading about this empty sac of mine and not all is lost. It is very common as early as I am not to see something. Also, I didn't think to tell the sonographer and haven't discussed it with my MW but I have tilted cervix which apparently can make it very difficult to see baby until at least 8 weeks. Also, I was told rather than 6w3d I was 5w5d and I do recall a week an a half ago slight spot of blood and having cramps which would indicate implantation, making those dates right!! Have a second HCG done on Monday so all FX its has at least doubled from 8224. Will let you all know next Thursday as I am now going away for a well deserved rest. Look forward to seeing all the scans when I get back xx


----------



## summerhope

So I had my 3rd scan today and am very happy to report that we saw and heard the HB again, this time 141!! Today I measured 7w2d, last Friday I measured 6w4d and based on LMP I would be 8w. I think the measurements could be off a little as it is so small and a hairline makes a difference in a day and also maybe some babies develop slower or faster then average. The first arrow is the HR and then the 2nd the yolk sac which I thought was the baby's giant head. 

https://i46.tinypic.com/2w327na.jpg

Although the office called back and they wanted to do another U/S in a week, I think it is because they wanted more money as they would no longer have me as a patient. That made me a little upset as they said something about the sac. Then the nurse called back 15 minutes later and told me I did not have to come back I could just go and see my regular OB as I have that this Monday. This was a fertility clinic so maybe their business is low a bit. It will be good to get a second opinion when I go to the OB.


----------



## summerhope

LornaMJ said:


> Have been reading about this empty sac of mine and not all is lost. It is very common as early as I am not to see something. Also, I didn't think to tell the sonographer and haven't discussed it with my MW but I have tilted cervix which apparently can make it very difficult to see baby until at least 8 weeks. Also, I was told rather than 6w3d I was 5w5d and I do recall a week an a half ago slight spot of blood and having cramps which would indicate implantation, making those dates right!! Have a second HCG done on Monday so all FX its has at least doubled from 8224. Will let you all know next Thursday as I am now going away for a well deserved rest. Look forward to seeing all the scans when I get back xx

It is too early, when I went for my first U/S due to spotting, I was 5w6d and just the sac and they did not tell me how far I measured, they just said under 6 weeks as it would not be accurate. A week later, measured 6w4d HB of 109. Today measured 7w2d and HB of 141. Just give it some time as it is still early to tell. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## brieri1

My ultrasound has been moved to Thursday. I can't wait.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thinking of you Lorna and looking forward to seeing you back nxt week. X


----------



## Betheney

My dog just yawned in my face and i vomitted within about 10 seconds.



Soniamillie01 said:


> Lauren, my scan is 26 so wishing it comes soon for both of us x

We're due the same day and my scan is also on the 26th! hooray for us.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah Betheney what time is yours? I think mine is 9am x


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:

The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:

Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.

Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ah Betheney what time is yours? I think mine is 9am x

I can't remember but somewhere between 11 and 2.... But i'm in Australia.... Where are you again?


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Garfie, hunny!!! I'm praying for you!! :hugs: Please please please Lord, let her keep this baby!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Lorna, my first scan was a sac with what they though *might* be a fetal pole. At the next one there was a heartbeat. There's really not much to see so early. I hope you find something soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - I'm in the uk. X


----------



## span

Hi all. :wave:
I've been rubbish at keeping up with this thread as I barely have the tim or energy to keep my journal and stalking up to scratch! :wacko:

My MS started properly at 8 weeks, which was about 2-3 weeks later than last time. I've been puking most days and having near misses in between. :sick: Very tired too. :sleep:

I've got my scan on 3rd July. My MW appointment is 19th June. I'm going to get work to scan me next thursday, which I did at a similar time with Meg. I'm a veterinary nurse and we have an ultrasound machine. All being well (HB present) we'll tell immediate family that weekend. Every time I speak to my sister, who is 29 weeks pregnant, she asks if I'm pregnant yet. I think she feels bad for me that it's taking a while (though only started properly TTC in March!). Hubby's brother and his partner have had 3 MC's in the past year, the last about 3 months ago at 8 weeks, so we're nervous about telling them but we need to by the time we all go away for a week at the end of the month (us, them and the in laws). 

Thinking of you Garfie and keeping everything crossed. :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Finally caught up on 20 pags!

I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't have a scan before 10 weeks! There's been some lovely pictures up of your LOs.

So sorry for the ladis who are getting inconclusive news about their babies :( hoping for the best for all of you :hugs:, it can't be easy x

I'm also having a range of vivid dreams, some horrible, some sexy and some just stupid.
Found some mouldy bread yesterday and vommited everywhere for ages...same thing that set me off last time. :sick:


----------



## brownie929

Hi ladies, I know I don't contribute much but I'm always reading and stalking :winkwink:
Had my scan today so thought I'd share some pics because I loved seeing yours!
The sonographer found baby and heartbeat right away and baby measured actually about 2 days ahead. Little one even moved for us at the end!
Thanks for letting me share ladies
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND 9W_3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 8









BABYBOND 9W_4.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tlustica

Hi primerakitty!!! I'm so excited to see someone with the same edd as me!!! Yay:)
Garfie I'm sending u all my prayers!! Like someone else said it sounds like u have a fighter!!! I believe in ur lil bean!!! Fxed!!


----------



## duckytwins

Cute brownie!! I love it!


----------



## els1022

Lorna and garfie, more hugs and prayers to you! Don't lose hope!!

Congrats on the beautiful scans, ladies!


----------



## NellandZack

span said:


> Hi all. :wave:
> I've been rubbish at keeping up with this thread as I barely have the tim or energy to keep my journal and stalking up to scratch! :wacko:
> 
> My MS started properly at 8 weeks, which was about 2-3 weeks later than last time. I've been puking most days and having near misses in between. :sick: Very tired too. :sleep:
> 
> I've got my scan on 3rd July. My MW appointment is 19th June. I'm going to get work to scan me next thursday, which I did at a similar time with Meg. I'm a veterinary nurse and we have an ultrasound machine. All being well (HB present) we'll tell immediate family that weekend. Every time I speak to my sister, who is 29 weeks pregnant, she asks if I'm pregnant yet. I think she feels bad for me that it's taking a while (though only started properly TTC in March!). Hubby's brother and his partner have had 3 MC's in the past year, the last about 3 months ago at 8 weeks, so we're nervous about telling them but we need to by the time we all go away for a week at the end of the month (us, them and the in laws).
> 
> Thinking of you Garfie and keeping everything crossed. :hugs:

Congrats! That's awesome your clinic can do ultrasounds! I am a vet tech too my last clinic had one but my current job does not :( I wish they did! I have my first scan on June 19 :) I wasn't expecting one until end of August at 20 weeks, but the doc wants to do one early! Yay! Hope all is well with you an your little one! My sister is also pregnant and 33 weeks! It's fun to have her pregnant at the same time even if it's for a short while:)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, My sister is ALSO pregnant! She is almost 7 months! She had a dream about me being pregnant back in January... Who would of thought :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck garfie fx'd for you
prayers and wishes for a miracle baby!!! 
(please dear god)
keep me posted please :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



garfie said:


> Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:
> 
> The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:
> 
> Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.
> 
> Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats duckytwins were both prunes i see you said your due dates Jan 5th??? mine is Jan 1st!! congrats and good luck to you


duckytwins said:


> YAY for prunes! I'll be one tomorrow!


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you're going through this Garfie :hugs: :hugs: I hope it all turns out well for you in the end.


----------



## MamaDee

Hope you have some reassuring news soon Garfie :hugs:It can be oh so very stressful!

Brownie: What a cute little gummy bear baby you have there! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry garfie :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

My brother and his girlfriend are expecting also. She's waiting to get into the ob to get a due date, but I think we are both due in January. Kinda stinks tho because we live 1800 miles apart and I won't be able to travel for the delivery. :(


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

just checking in........

garfie - prayers prayers............whatever happens that you find comfort and peace quickly!!!

lorna - thinking of you..........

afm - im still going crazy wondering and evaluating my situation........my boobs are less sore but my ms has increased..........

my next scan is friday :)


----------



## mamadonna

My sister is also pg,due in Aug


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi everyone. My heart goes out to everyone who is going through a tough time at the moment. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome!

I am 9 1/2 weeks now and my morning sickness has taken a turn for the worst. I have gone from feeling sick all the time and maybe being sick once or twice a week, to feeling sick all of the time and being sick at least once a day (the last two days it's been in the evening). Food used to help, but not anymore and there doesn't seem to be any respite. I am just about functioning, but feeling like this all the time is really getting me down. Is anyone else feeling worse as time goes on? I am really beginning to worry that I will be one of these women who feels horrible the whole 9 months. :-(

It's been lovely to see so many great scans. I have mine on the 28 June and I can't wait!


----------



## LornaMJ

garfie said:


> Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:
> 
> The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:
> 
> Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.
> 
> Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I really hope you have your miracle baby and will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## LornaMJ

Got some internet access while we are away but only for today!! Felling a little hopeful today don't know why but I think it was just early!! No bleeding and no more cramps so just hope the HCG has risen and then I can be a little happier. Thank you for all your thoughts it does really help as know one else knows adn its good to share!! See you all Thursday with GOOD news (I hope) xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel like its too early for my back to hurt, but its killlllllling me!! :( am i nutzo?


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> Hi everyone. My heart goes out to everyone who is going through a tough time at the moment. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome!
> 
> I am 9 1/2 weeks now and my morning sickness has taken a turn for the worst. I have gone from feeling sick all the time and maybe being sick once or twice a week, to feeling sick all of the time and being sick at least once a day (the last two days it's been in the evening). Food used to help, but not anymore and there doesn't seem to be any respite. I am just about functioning, but feeling like this all the time is really getting me down. Is anyone else feeling worse as time goes on? I am really beginning to worry that I will be one of these women who feels horrible the whole 9 months. :-(
> 
> It's been lovely to see so many great scans. I have mine on the 28 June and I can't wait!


I have been on the horrible MS boat for 5 weeks now. :sick: It is awful .. all day long. I feel you! Mine started a lot worse ... so bad that I couldn't move out of bed. Now I have days where if I eat fairly often, I can move around a little ... but then there are those horrible days where I can't even get dressed again. I have that feeling in my throat that I will throw up at any minute. Mine got worse before it got to where I could just get out of bed. I am so sorry you are dealing with it too. Despite it meaning that we are pregnant, I despise this. I have a 3 year old to take care of and when it effects me taking care of her, that is a big issue. I hope that it doesn't give you too much trouble for too long. :hugs::hugs: I found my stomach being empty makes it much worse. If you can get anything down, it may help. Ice water has been a big help.


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I feel like its too early for my back to hurt, but its killlllllling me!! :( am i nutzo?


Never too early for anything. As your body changes it starts putting pressure on your back. Mine has been bugging me too. Try a pillow between your legs at night. It may relieve the pressure some.


----------



## duckytwins

Nikki, my back huts too... I think it's just par for the course.


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Know I don't post much, but I stalk and read daily!

Garfie- I am so sorry you are having such a tough time! My thoughts and prayers are with you, hun! Everything crossed for you!!

LornaMJ- Have everything crossed for you! Please keep us updated!!!

Brownie- What a lovely pic and such a cute lil jellybean!!!

AFM: My back has been killing me and have been having trouble sleeping at night. Been having some really odd dreams, like I had a dream about flour tortillas lol. Also been getting headaches more frequently, but I think that might be because I haven't been drinking enough water.. That and lack of sleep. Hope you are all doing wonderfully!!


----------



## Leinzlove

snowangel187 said:


> My brother and his girlfriend are expecting also. She's waiting to get into the ob to get a due date, but I think we are both due in January. Kinda stinks tho because we live 1800 miles apart and I won't be able to travel for the delivery. :(

That's awesome, except for the distance. :hugs: My SIL are due 2w5d apart. We don't get along well and live in the same town. Its crazy!


----------



## darkstar

Eeep we need to move house in less than two weeks. Thank goodness my morning sickness has disappeared or I don't know how I would manage packing and all the other things we need to do. It's going to be a crazy few weeks until we're settled in but I'm so grateful we can get it done well before the baby comes. Our lease was originally supposed to end on the 10th January (I'm due 14th). We're moving closer to OH's job so not only does our rent payment almost half but he will be able to spend much more time at home when the baby comes instead of commuting so much. I think I need to find a new midwife though :(


----------



## tlustica

Aww I see soo many sweetpea babies right now!! SO cute!!
Brownie I just LOVE your us pics! SOOOO precious! Nothing cheers me up like scan pics or baby bumps;)
That's so cool you and your brother's gf are pregnant at the same time!! Your lil ones can be buddies!! 
Congrats on your scan on friday mammaspath!! Can't wait to see pics:):):)
Ooh and lilah you have a scan coming up too?? Yay for scans!!! Sorry about your ms:( Ms was attacking me nonstop last week! I've found b6 and one unisom at night and a half in the morning has almost COMPLETELY cured my ms! My midwife actually recommended unisom. Not the one that has the same ingredient as benedryl but the original. I don't always take the half in the morning. It depends on how I feel. It's nice too cuz it puts me right to bed at night and the half actually does the opposite for some reason and wakes me right up!
Congrats on the move darkstar! At least you're moving now before you're farther along! Moves are such a pain but it sounds like it's gonna be well worth it:)


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi all

Just posted a thread asking about the group names (Was January Garnets last time I was here) and someone directed me here :) I'm dure 15th Jan please add me? 
Can someone do a cute little Jellybean gif I'd like one in my siggy, and I am pushed for space lol???


----------



## tlustica

Congrats new2bumps!! Woohoo for more mamas!! :happydance:
Oh and on the backache note...my back is KILLING me! I thought it may have been just something I was doing but maybe it's this bean!


----------



## mamadonna

24 hrs and I'll be off for my first scan,I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies can i join? Im due 28th January with twinnies xxx


----------



## Lisa84

mamadonna said:


> 24 hrs and I'll be off for my first scan,I'm so nervous!!

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow MD :) xxx


----------



## Pixles

5th january please =) Altho. ive not had my scan yet so could change. Ill let you no. im pretty sure of my dates! xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks Lisa,I'm pleased its in the morning so I'm not waiting all day


----------



## PrimeraKitty

Hi Ladies!

Hope you've all had a good weekend :) 

Tlustica - thanks for your reply! Thats so awesome, bump/EDD buddies!! Hope the MS has calmed down for you. I've had mild nausea with some dry retching, but no actual vomiting as such so far... touch wood! I find anything with ginger in it is really good for settling stomachs - ginger ale, ginger beer, gingernut biscuits etc :)

Lilah - I have my scan on the 28th too!! Mines my 12 week NT scan... Fiance & I are so looking forward to seeing our little jellybean again! 

Brownie - your scan pics are soooo cute!! Aww :)

Lorna - fingers crossed for some good news for you on Thursday!! (((hugs)))

Garfie - sending loads of hugs & thoughts your way too, hope everything is okay!! (((hugs)))

Oh and I sooooo hear you about the back pain Nikki. My lower back has been quite sore also :(


----------



## snowangel187

Lilahbear said:


> Hi everyone. My heart goes out to everyone who is going through a tough time at the moment. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome!
> 
> I am 9 1/2 weeks now and my morning sickness has taken a turn for the worst. I have gone from feeling sick all the time and maybe being sick once or twice a week, to feeling sick all of the time and being sick at least once a day (the last two days it's been in the evening). Food used to help, but not anymore and there doesn't seem to be any respite. I am just about functioning, but feeling like this all the time is really getting me down. Is anyone else feeling worse as time goes on? I am really beginning to worry that I will be one of these women who feels horrible the whole 9 months. :-(
> 
> It's been lovely to see so many great scans. I have mine on the 28 June and I can't wait!


The same exact thing is happening to me. The first none weeks I had nausea for a little more then half the day. Then I was thinking its almost over!! But this last week it's gotten much worse and I've thrown up a few times. I pray I'm not going to have this for my whole pregnancy!! Eating is the worse part. I get nausea cause I'm hungry then I eat and I get sick. I haven't weighed myself but I'm probably dropping weight. =/


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks guys for your replies. Snowangel, that is what I feel like. Need to eat or I feel sick and then feel sick once I have eaten. :-( Not moving kind of helps, but is really not very practical.

Sassy - I don't know how you are coping feeling like this AND with a little one to look after. I can just about look after myself and to be fair my hubbie is doing a fair bit of looking after me. Poor guy.

PrimeraKitty - yay for the 28th. This is our first scan and I am so excited (although a little nervous). I can't wait to meet our little bean and check that everything is looking alright. This is our dating scan, but I think it is also the NT scan as well.


----------



## snowangel187

Exactly if I stay laying down and absolutely still I'm ok for a little while, but impossible with a 4 year old to care for!!


----------



## Lilahbear

I can imagine! Poor you! This is our first so at least I only have to look after myself.


----------



## Lauren021406

so glad to see you on this thread!! they moved my due date to jan 2 but that can change again at my 12 week scan!


Pixles said:


> 5th january please =) Altho. ive not had my scan yet so could change. Ill let you no. im pretty sure of my dates! xx


----------



## AJThomas

Garfie I know there is nothing we can say to make you feel any better but just know that we are here for u no matter what happens. 

Welcome to all the new ladies! Wow, 151 January Mamas! I was hoping we'd make the 150 mark.


----------



## duckytwins

Girls I don't know what to think today. I'm trying so hard not to freak out. Starting Froday, I had a little brown cm then yesterday it turned pink, then last night there was a tiny red clot. Then pink again. I tried to find boop's hb on the doppler, but all I can ever find is myself and I am so frustrated. DH bought it for me to help make me feel better but I haven't been able to hear a thing. That doesn't make me feel any better... 

My appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but if I see anymore blood again, I'll never be able to make it... I know I'm being ridiculous, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u all are doing good :)

I have been really sick all week and I don't see it stoping 
Anytime soon. 

It's even worse after I bd with dh the minute were done I run to the bathroom to throw up :(


----------



## Kaiecee

duckytwins said:


> Girls I don't know what to think today. I'm trying so hard not to freak out. Starting Froday, I had a little brown cm then yesterday it turned pink, then last night there was a tiny red clot. Then pink again. I tried to find boop's hb on the doppler, but all I can ever find is myself and I am so frustrated. DH bought it for me to help make me feel better but I haven't been able to hear a thing. That doesn't make me feel any better...
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but if I see anymore blood again, I'll never be able to make it... I know I'm being ridiculous, but I can't help but worry.

Those dopplers can make anyone frustrated and that's why u shouldn't worry I have had spotting for weeks after bd and I think it's finally stopped I'm super neurvous cuz my first appointment is Thursday I'm praying to god I hear the heartbeat so I'll be crossing my fingers for u :) good luck keep me posted


----------



## EmyDra

Hope there is no more bleeding for you Ducky :( :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Girls I don't know what to think today. I'm trying so hard not to freak out. Starting Froday, I had a little brown cm then yesterday it turned pink, then last night there was a tiny red clot. Then pink again. I tried to find boop's hb on the doppler, but all I can ever find is myself and I am so frustrated. DH bought it for me to help make me feel better but I haven't been able to hear a thing. That doesn't make me feel any better...
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but if I see anymore blood again, I'll never be able to make it... I know I'm being ridiculous, but I can't help but worry.


Try not to worry ... although I know that is easier said than done. My SIL bled through the majority of her pregnancy ... red too ... my niece is a happy bouncing almost 18 month old. Sometimes our bodies just do weird stuff. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> Thanks guys for your replies. Snowangel, that is what I feel like. Need to eat or I feel sick and then feel sick once I have eaten. :-( Not moving kind of helps, but is really not very practical.
> 
> Sassy - I don't know how you are coping feeling like this AND with a little one to look after. I can just about look after myself and to be fair my hubbie is doing a fair bit of looking after me. Poor guy.
> 
> PrimeraKitty - yay for the 28th. This is our first scan and I am so excited (although a little nervous). I can't wait to meet our little bean and check that everything is looking alright. This is our dating scan, but I think it is also the NT scan as well.



I will be honest ... 2 things have helped me with taking care of my little one. In the morning it is the Disney channel (not something I am proud of because I am one of those that cannot stand dropping a kid in front of a tv) and the other thing I am just thankful that she understand what being sick is. She understands that I can't get up do things like before. In the afternoon after she gets up from a nap (or her version of a nap .. roll in the bed and sing) she tends to color and play with her vtech game. Thankfully after DH gets home, he takes over the main stuff. I can tell you that not being able to be 100% for my daughter has put a strain on me. I feel so awful :cry: ... however I am thankful that she is such a wonderful child. I will be glad to get back to normal self and get back to doing the fun things we like to do. Especially now that it is summer and we are usually in the water non stop.


----------



## La Mere

Hope there is no.more bleeding ducky. thinking of you and try to stay calm (easier said than done I know) :hugs:


----------



## garfie

:hugs: ducky right there holding your hand :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaDee

:hugs: Hugs ducky! It can be completely normal, glad that you have your scan so soon so that you can get some reassurance. We are all here for you! As far as the doppler, I recall my dr not even attempting to check until I was 14 weeks along with ds. He skipped it completely when I first went in at 11.5 weeks and I'm pretty sure it's for that very reason so as not to cause unnecessary worry if it's impossible to find.


----------



## fingersxxd

Wow quiet day on the thread. I hope everyone is doing well. As for me 8 hours and 3 mins til my scan. It's gonna be a long night. It's nice they call it a dating scan when it's really a viability scan. Oh well I'm trying to keep my hopes positive. But after the brown discharge very weird cramping and loss of symptoms I can't say I'm not worried. I'm glad you ladies are here with me and will be there at the scan in spirit. Fingers crossed :)

I know I'm not the only one with a scan today. So good luck to those that are my scan buddies ;)


----------



## darkstar

Good luck fingers, look forward to seeing your picture. You're right it is very quiet here today!


----------



## Betheney

i'm stalking quietly :)


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck fingers, may we both have great scans that put our minds at ease.


----------



## mamadonna

I have a scan this mornin too,I'm absolutely terrified that baby is in my other tube,wishing you the best of luck girls


----------



## fingersxxd

Still awake, can't settle and get comfortable.


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck to everyone with scans today! Cant wait to hear all your good news and see your pics!

Garfie, when do you go back for another scan?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck ladies with your scans. X


----------



## garfie

Good Luck all ladies with scans today:flower:

Mine is on Wednesday really hoping for a Miracle Baby :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck to all the ladies with scans, hoping for lots of good news and tiny miracles. 
Dreamt last night I was having a d&c, yuck yuck. 
I'm a lime!


----------



## mamadonna

Back from my scan,babys not ectopic,but not much else seen apart from the yolk sack so need to wait another 10 days


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yuck the morning sickness which started at exactly 6 weeks for me has now turned into morning sickness with vomiting!! Exactly at 8 weeks! I do hafta say though... It feels better to just get it out than sit here trying to sip on something, trying to lay still, or trying to breathe right so it doesnt come up!


----------



## Little J

Ducky- one of my best friends is a nurse at a high risk pregnancy clinic, and she tells me ALL the time spotting/slight bleed,spotting is normal, some women have it their WHOLE pregnancy. If it ever gets over whemling then def. run yourself into the Dr. ASAP. Hope everything looks good today!

Yay for all the nice scans thus far!

Mine is wed!!!Lots of scans this week, how exciting. Fingers crossed for all of us with scans this week


----------



## Little J

on another note, i cant beleive i hit 7 weeks!!! i never thought id make it this far!!:happydance: I just cant wait for wed. i wanna see my gummy bear!:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with the scans ladies!


----------



## Greens25

Good luck today ladies with scans! Looking forward to pictures.

As for me, my nausea is almost gone....I'd say infrequent. One thing that hit me yesterday was BAD dizziness. I was at a friend's rugby game and it was HOT (35 degrees, which is HOT for Toronto) and I was sitting in the shade, sunscreen ON, drinking water and all of a sudden it was like I felt faint and dizzy. My hubby was like ARE YOU OKAY? I had to put my head between my legs, and drink MORE water. I ate an apple and felt fine. It was very weird, but I think it was the heat.
*
QUESTION FOR THE GROUP:* I have another midwife appt. tomorrow and she told me we MIGHT be able to hear the heartbeat with the doppler, if not, at 12 weeks FOR SURE. Has anyone been able to heart a heartbeat with a doppler at 10+2 or earlier? I heard it at my 8 week ultrasound, but that is different.


----------



## Indiapops

duckytwins said:


> Girls I don't know what to think today. I'm trying so hard not to freak out. Starting Froday, I had a little brown cm then yesterday it turned pink, then last night there was a tiny red clot. Then pink again. I tried to find boop's hb on the doppler, but all I can ever find is myself and I am so frustrated. DH bought it for me to help make me feel better but I haven't been able to hear a thing. That doesn't make me feel any better...
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but if I see anymore blood again, I'll never be able to make it... I know I'm being ridiculous, but I can't help but worry.

I've had the same issues again this weekend.. the midwife said she didn't think it was much to worry about and to book in with my gp to check for a UTI. .. or any other issues..
Its scary isn't it?? .. I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Lindsay! I've had terrible dizziness since hitting 10 weeks. If I turn around too quick or get up too quick is it quiet bad!

I'd be keen to know as well as I've just purchased a doppler. Good luck hope it goes well x


----------



## Little J

has anyone had toubel sleeping at night? every night for the past week or more i have to get up in the middle of the night bc i have to pee SO bad (even when i pee before bed or limit my fluids before bed it still happens) and i feel myself tossing and turning alot now too..... at 4-5 weeks preggers i was knocked out and didnt MOVE until my alarm went off.... now it just seems like i fight with sleep and i wake up SO tired


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - I am there with you! Every night I am up atleast 2/3 times to pee, and again it is so bad, like I need to go urgently! I think it is only going to get worse as well. :(

During the day I don't have such an urge and definitely drink more than in the evening x


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> has anyone had toubel sleeping at night? every night for the past week or more i have to get up in the middle of the night bc i have to pee SO bad (even when i pee before bed or limit my fluids before bed it still happens) and i feel myself tossing and turning alot now too..... at 4-5 weeks preggers i was knocked out and didnt MOVE until my alarm went off.... now it just seems like i fight with sleep and i wake up SO tired

i've been having trouble sleeping for the past couple of weeks. I don't have to pee a lot at night yet but I do toss and turn quite a bit and wake up feeling exhausted!


----------



## AJThomas

Sleeping on my conforter has eased the sleep problems for me, I do get up at least once per night to pee but it doesn't take me long to fall asleep and I stay asleep. I still wake up tired no matter how much sleep I get tho.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> has anyone had toubel sleeping at night? every night for the past week or more i have to get up in the middle of the night bc i have to pee SO bad (even when i pee before bed or limit my fluids before bed it still happens) and i feel myself tossing and turning alot now too..... at 4-5 weeks preggers i was knocked out and didnt MOVE until my alarm went off.... now it just seems like i fight with sleep and i wake up SO tired

It's awful! I know I'll wake up right around 3 am, no matter at what time I go to bed. I have to pee so bad my stomach hurts, and when I get up I have morning sickness, so I have to eat crackers as soon as I go back to the room. And since I stood up, peed and I have eaten I can't really go back to sleep, takes me at least an hour to do so. :shrug: Then starts the I'm cold, I'm Hot, I'm cold, I'm hot game...


----------



## JCh

I tried switching to drinking more water in the am, afternoon and tapering off during the evening, it does seem to help - otherwise I'd be up every single hour! Give it a try, seems to help a lot!


----------



## mammaspath

mamdonna - glad your scan went well! looking forward to the next one!

My next scan is friday!!! eeek im nervous but ready to get on with it.

afm - last night was the first night i didn't get up to pee at 5am..........But i didn't go to bed til after 12 and didn't drink much yesterday

garfie - still thinkin about you. PRAYERS


----------



## filipenko32

Me little j - it's one of my most annoying symptoms because like you say you just don't want to get up!! I get up twice in the night to pee and then sometimes i can't get back to sleep :wacko:


----------



## fingersxxd

Back from my scan. I had to choke down breakfast first before updating. Saw the heartbeat 168 bpm. Still a bit of yolk sac it looked like a ring. Baby was waving fingers and hands at me! Didn't get to hear the heartbeat though. Tech said I measured exactly 9 weeks which is a week behind. I'll be waiting to see what my doc says on Friday. But all seemed well. It's funny it's like you worry so much and you get what you want but its never enough. You always have something more to worry about! For those first timers, it only gets worse when they're born!!


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> has anyone had toubel sleeping at night? every night for the past week or more i have to get up in the middle of the night bc i have to pee SO bad (even when i pee before bed or limit my fluids before bed it still happens) and i feel myself tossing and turning alot now too..... at 4-5 weeks preggers i was knocked out and didnt MOVE until my alarm went off.... now it just seems like i fight with sleep and i wake up SO tired
> 
> It's awful! I know I'll wake up right around 3 am, no matter at what time I go to bed. I have to pee so bad my stomach hurts, and when I get up I have morning sickness, so I have to eat crackers as soon as I go back to the room. And since I stood up, peed and I have eaten I can't really go back to sleep, takes me at least an hour to do so. :shrug: Then starts the I'm cold, I'm Hot, I'm cold, I'm hot game...Click to expand...

Yes i get the hot cold game too..... under the covers, then on top of the covers and it goes on and on! I even do the half leg out! haha


----------



## sassy_mom

fingersxxd said:


> Back from my scan. I had to choke down breakfast first before updating. Saw the heartbeat 168 bpm. Still a bit of yolk sac it looked like a ring. Baby was waving fingers and hands at me! Didn't get to hear the heartbeat though. Tech said I measured exactly 9 weeks which is a week behind. I'll be waiting to see what my doc says on Friday. But all seemed well. It's funny it's like you worry so much and you get what you want but its never enough. You always have something more to worry about! For those first timers, it only gets worse when they're born!!


Wonderful news. :hugs: This first trimester can be worrisome. I love that :baby: was waving at you!! So precious!!


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> I tried switching to drinking more water in the am, afternoon and tapering off during the evening, it does seem to help - otherwise I'd be up every single hour! Give it a try, seems to help a lot!

I do that and it STILL happens.... i drink lots of water in the AM and until about 2pm, then when i get home i usually just drink milk with dinner or a glass of water and thats it... and i make sure to pee before i head to bed.... still gets me in the middle of the night. Sometimes it feels like my bladder is gunna burst! I kinda feel bad for hubby bc he usually hears me get up and come back to bed, but i feel even more bad for myself! :haha:

but its all worth it tho for my little gummy bear :hugs:


----------



## Little J

fingersxxd said:


> Back from my scan. I had to choke down breakfast first before updating. Saw the heartbeat 168 bpm. Still a bit of yolk sac it looked like a ring. Baby was waving fingers and hands at me! Didn't get to hear the heartbeat though. Tech said I measured exactly 9 weeks which is a week behind. I'll be waiting to see what my doc says on Friday. But all seemed well. It's funny it's like you worry so much and you get what you want but its never enough. You always have something more to worry about! For those first timers, it only gets worse when they're born!!

congrats on the scan! Im sure the LO will even out in size soon enough. My best friend for sure thought she was 8 weeks when she went into her 1st scan but the Dr. said it only measured 7 weeks. Im sure by the next time itll be back on track.


----------



## Soniamillie01

fingersxxd said:


> Back from my scan. I had to choke down breakfast first before updating. Saw the heartbeat 168 bpm. Still a bit of yolk sac it looked like a ring. Baby was waving fingers and hands at me! Didn't get to hear the heartbeat though. Tech said I measured exactly 9 weeks which is a week behind. I'll be waiting to see what my doc says on Friday. But all seemed well. It's funny it's like you worry so much and you get what you want but its never enough. You always have something more to worry about! For those first timers, it only gets worse when they're born!!

Glad it went ok hun, when we went we didn't hear the heartbeat and she couldn't measure it so have been worrying about that. You're right, we always find something to worry about.

Pleased for you x


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has good scans today. Can't wait to see the scans. I would love to have another scan so I can see :baby: a little bigger. Mine was done at 7 weeks so it was tiny. I love getting to see it. I'm not sure if they will do another one at my 12 week visit. I can always ask. :haha:
Saturday and Sunday I had a break from MS ... well it was very manageable. I hope today follows that...and every other day after this. :haha: 
We had a little bit of a scary thing happen this weekend. DH and I dtd and afterward there was blood. It had more red in it ... I had some brown spotting a little yesterday but no cramping and everything has stopped. I'm not sure why it happened but it was enough to be a little creepy. On a good note, I felt the baby twice last night. :cloud9: Wonderful feeling. Tiny but still wonderful. 

Coming up on 11 weeks. So exciting. Have a wonderful week ladies!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy_mom - wonderful news re: feeling baby move. I haven't felt anything really, well not that I recognise anyway, but this is our first so not sure I will for a while. I've been a little stressed over the weekend with work but trying to chill with nice long, warm baths which is helping the back ache.


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy_mom - wonderful news re: feeling baby move. I haven't felt anything really, well not that I recognise anyway, but this is our first so not sure I will for a while. I've been a little stressed over the weekend with work but trying to chill with nice long, warm baths which is helping the back ache.


Those are the best! Especially when your back is sore. I have a jacuzzi tub but it takes so long to fill up that I don't get in it much. However I may start using it again to help with my backaches. I didn't feel anything until I was about 14 or 15 weeks with my first.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has good scans today. Can't wait to see the scans. I would love to have another scan so I can see :baby: a little bigger. Mine was done at 7 weeks so it was tiny. I love getting to see it. I'm not sure if they will do another one at my 12 week visit. I can always ask. :haha:
> Saturday and Sunday I had a break from MS ... well it was very manageable. I hope today follows that...and every other day after this. :haha:
> We had a little bit of a scary thing happen this weekend. DH and I dtd and afterward there was blood. It had more red in it ... I had some brown spotting a little yesterday but no cramping and everything has stopped. I'm not sure why it happened but it was enough to be a little creepy. On a good note, I felt the baby twice last night. :cloud9: Wonderful feeling. Tiny but still wonderful.
> 
> Coming up on 11 weeks. So exciting. Have a wonderful week ladies!!

thats exactly why i am terrified to "get busy" with hubby. If i saw blood down there, it would cause so much extra worry and stress on me. Hubby and i both agree to wait and get back to that once we see the baby wed. and also ask the Dr. about what could possibly happen if we do hop to it. I know it wont cause a MC but sight of blood freaks me out bc i think something might be wrong with the little one when i know in all reality its probably just bc how sensitive everything is down there and how easily it is to bleed. 

Iv also noticed when i floss my gums bleed a little but i was told thats normal from the Dr. bc im suppost to tell my denstist im preggers so they know thats whats causing the extra bleeding.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh that sounds like heaven! I'm not really a bath fan but it definitely did the trick last night!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has good scans today. Can't wait to see the scans. I would love to have another scan so I can see :baby: a little bigger. Mine was done at 7 weeks so it was tiny. I love getting to see it. I'm not sure if they will do another one at my 12 week visit. I can always ask. :haha:
> Saturday and Sunday I had a break from MS ... well it was very manageable. I hope today follows that...and every other day after this. :haha:
> We had a little bit of a scary thing happen this weekend. DH and I dtd and afterward there was blood. It had more red in it ... I had some brown spotting a little yesterday but no cramping and everything has stopped. I'm not sure why it happened but it was enough to be a little creepy. On a good note, I felt the baby twice last night. :cloud9: Wonderful feeling. Tiny but still wonderful.
> 
> Coming up on 11 weeks. So exciting. Have a wonderful week ladies!!
> 
> thats exactly why i am terrified to "get busy" with hubby. If i saw blood down there, it would cause so much extra worry and stress on me. Hubby and i both agree to wait and get back to that once we see the baby wed. and also ask the Dr. about what could possibly happen if we do hop to it. I know it wont cause a MC but sight of blood freaks me out bc i think something might be wrong with the little one when i know in all reality its probably just bc how sensitive everything is down there and how easily it is to bleed.
> 
> Iv also noticed when i floss my gums bleed a little but i was told thats normal from the Dr. bc im suppost to tell my denstist im preggers so they know thats whats causing the extra bleeding.Click to expand...


Yea that freaked me out a little. We have gotten busy a few times but never with any blood and especially not right after. I was thinking that maybe DH was a little rough. I told him what happened and he was like oh no ... he looked worried but I assured him we just need to take it easy. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh that sounds like heaven! I'm not really a bath fan but it definitely did the trick last night!


I haven't turned the jets on in that thing in so long because they are ridiculously loud. :haha: But it is sooo much fun! The tub came with the house .... it was one of the things that made me super excited to buy the house. :haha: But they are a pain ... I need to fill it up with hot water and some kind of cleaner ... maybe just some vinegar to be safe ... and let the jets and what sucks in the water for the jets clean themselves out. They get dusty and dirty. 

The best part is I put candles around the tub, turn off the lights and soak down in the warm water ... oh yes ... I will be cleaning it out today so I use it tonight!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - sorry forgot to mention about the blood. My midwife said it is extremely common to bleed after bd'ing - we have agreed to wait until our twelve week scan due to the previous bleeding and I know it would freak me out. I think it due to the amount of blood now in the cervix, as long as it went brown and has stopped I'd say it's ok x


----------



## pachamama

Greens25 said:


> Good luck today ladies with scans! Looking forward to pictures.
> 
> 
> QUESTION FOR THE GROUP:[/COLOR][/U][/B] I have another midwife appt. tomorrow and she told me we MIGHT be able to hear the heartbeat with the doppler, if not, at 12 weeks FOR SURE. Has anyone been able to heart a heartbeat with a doppler at 10+2 or earlier? I heard it at my 8 week ultrasound, but that is different.

hiya,

haven't read all the replies so not sure if someone else has said so, but I heard my lo's heartbeat yesterday at 10 weeks exactly on my own doppler, so yes, it's definitely possible - although some women say they find it a little earlier and some say they don't find it til a little later. all normal i think. Good luck!

x


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy - sorry forgot to mention about the blood. My midwife said it is extremely common to bleed after bd'ing - we have agreed to wait until our twelve week scan due to the previous bleeding and I know it would freak me out. I think it due to the amount of blood now in the cervix, as long as it went brown and has stopped I'd say it's ok x


Yea that is what I thought. I didn't have any more overnight ... and the next day there was only a little bit of brown .. and it was only once. I did some research online anyway just to double check and that is what I read. I guess we just have to be careful. If I wasn't fighting MS, we would probably be at it a lot more so I suppose the MS has been good for one thing. :haha: Pregnancy is making my hormones rage like a teenager! Which isn't bad ... especially since we have been together since we were 13!! It is nice to have that "teenager" feeling again! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow, since 13! That is amazing :)
I've completely lost my sex drive, not interested - I have like a contamination control zone a metre in diameter around me! Hubby best beware! [-X


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Wow, since 13! That is amazing :)
> I've completely lost my sex drive, not interested - I have like a contamination control zone a metre in diameter around me! Hubby best beware! [-X

:haha::haha:
I have that when I'm feeling sick. DH knows to stay away and don't breath in my direction. I can't stand to be touched when I am sick ... don't even try and hold my hand. BLEH!


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Wow, since 13! That is amazing :)
> I've completely lost my sex drive, not interested - I have like a contamination control zone a metre in diameter around me! Hubby best beware! [-X

im opposite, i want to SOOOO bad! but im scared of causing the bleeding.... i just want to be/feel initimant with hubby again. Hes worried too bc he wants this baby just as much as i do and he doenst want to do anything to jeopardize its chances of making it in the world!


----------



## brieri1

My sex drive is in full swing, but my husband has forced me to slow things down a bit. We used to do it every day and now its every other day or every couple of days. He's worried that if we do it too much it'll hurt the baby. I keep telling him the baby is fine and he has nothing to worry about, I haven't bled at all, but he's still concerned. 

My husband keeps touching my belly trying to feel the baby move even though I've told him its going to be another 10 to 14 weeks before he can feel the baby move on the outside, and then he just looks at me all disappointed. Any of your husbands doing that?


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> My sex drive is in full swing, but my husband has forced me to slow things down a bit. We used to do it every day and now its every other day or every couple of days. He's worried that if we do it too much it'll hurt the baby. I keep telling him the baby is fine and he has nothing to worry about, I haven't bled at all, but he's still concerned.
> 
> My husband keeps touching my belly trying to feel the baby move even though I've told him its going to be another 10 to 14 weeks before he can feel the baby move on the outside, and then he just looks at me all disappointed. Any of your husbands doing that?



Yep .. last night mine did that although it was because I was bloated up so big last night it looked like I was 6-7 months pregnant. It was crazy how big I got last night. DH said WOA Did that just happen all of a sudden. :haha: I told him I felt the baby move so he thought he would try and feel it since I was so swollen last night. :haha: He is excited for that part ... This is our second so we are feeling things sooner ... I hope he will be able to feel tiny baby move sooner than last time too.


----------



## Soniamillie01

brieri1 said:


> My sex drive is in full swing, but my husband has forced me to slow things down a bit. We used to do it every day and now its every other day or every couple of days. He's worried that if we do it too much it'll hurt the baby. I keep telling him the baby is fine and he has nothing to worry about, I haven't bled at all, but he's still concerned.
> 
> My husband keeps touching my belly trying to feel the baby move even though I've told him its going to be another 10 to 14 weeks before he can feel the baby move on the outside, and then he just looks at me all disappointed. Any of your husbands doing that?

My hubby does this every night in bed, I wake up and is hand is on my belly, I think it's quite cute :hugs: Wish he could feel some of the things I do, although think he understands.

We are still intimate, well kind of, just without intercourse. Although to be honest we haven't done that alot either :dohh: Poor hubby x


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, since 13! That is amazing :)
> I've completely lost my sex drive, not interested - I have like a contamination control zone a metre in diameter around me! Hubby best beware! [-X
> 
> im opposite, i want to SOOOO bad! but im scared of causing the bleeding.... i just want to be/feel initimant with hubby again. Hes worried too bc he wants this baby just as much as i do and he doenst want to do anything to jeopardize its chances of making it in the world!Click to expand...


It is good that you are both in agreement though. That way there is no tension which I know would just add to the stress. Just think how wonderful it will be when you do though!! :haha:


----------



## Little J

we havent gone this long without BDing EVER!

yes, lastnight Hubby put his hand on my belly and was saying that he way saying "hi, gummy bear" and was saying how he cant wait to see "him" (we say him just bc...its natural to say taht i guess?) at wednesdays scan.

when he put his hand on my belly im like... dont i feel fat! cus i was laying my side on the couch and my rolls were just hanging :haha: but i thought to myself right now isnt the time to be selfish and have low self confidence bc i know hubby loves me no matter what and he has always said how beautiful i was and its just nonsense about me thinking im fat (even tho im not skinny either, haha) so now i just let him touch my belly so he feels in touch with the little one too


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm a bit like that too little j but now just let him x


----------



## La Mere

Greens25- when I was preggers with my DD, I heard her heart beat at my first appointment with the midwife and I was around 8 wks


----------



## brieri1

On a totally different note, my tickers seem to have frozen at 10 weeks... I don't know what to do to fix it. I mean, I'm only 10 weeks 3 days, but its bugging me. Do any of you know how to fix that? I tried redoing all my tickers, but they are all still frozen.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> On a totally different note, my tickers seem to have frozen at 10 weeks... I don't know what to do to fix it. I mean, I'm only 10 weeks 3 days, but its bugging me. Do any of you know how to fix that? I tried redoing all my tickers, but they are all still frozen.

Did you fix them already? I see them at 10+3 :)


----------



## AJThomas

Brieri it does say 10w 3d, mayb its just a problem on your side and you're not seeing it? It looks fine to me tho.


----------



## fingersxxd

brieri1 said:


> On a totally different note, my tickers seem to have frozen at 10 weeks... I don't know what to do to fix it. I mean, I'm only 10 weeks 3 days, but its bugging me. Do any of you know how to fix that? I tried redoing all my tickers, but they are all still frozen.

I see 10+3 too!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I BD'd with husband this past week! I'm always afraid something's gonna happen, but thank God it hasn't, not spotting after. And, I don't know if it's the whole preggers situation, but MAN it's FELT so GOOD! Maybe I should do it once a week or longer more often -If this makes any sense haha- ... it's worth how it feels when you actually do. hahahaha.


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> I BD'd with husband this past week! I'm always afraid something's gonna happen, but thank God it hasn't, not spotting after. And, I don't know if it's the whole preggers situation, but MAN it's FELT so GOOD! Maybe I should do it once a week or longer more often -If this makes any sense haha- ... it's worth how it feels when you actually do. hahahaha.

i heard its amazing when your pregnant bc theres so much more sensitivity down there with all the extra blood flow to that area. Im SO looking foward to this after our scan on wed.! :blush:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I BD'd with husband this past week! I'm always afraid something's gonna happen, but thank God it hasn't, not spotting after. And, I don't know if it's the whole preggers situation, but MAN it's FELT so GOOD! Maybe I should do it once a week or longer more often -If this makes any sense haha- ... it's worth how it feels when you actually do. hahahaha.
> 
> i heard its amazing when your pregnant bc theres so much more sensitivity down there with all the extra blood flow to that area. Im SO looking foward to this after our scan on wed.! :blush:Click to expand...

Hahaha, I hope everything goes good with scan!! and after that... you get to feel it AMAZING! :happydance: I'm all for the flow now, hahaha.


----------



## Little J

ok this is so weird.... the last 30 minutes my left nipple feels like its been on fire or being constantly bitten by fire ants! and its so hard and bigger than normal!

iv never had this before...my right one is relaxed :haha: but my left one, man oh man


----------



## Little J

i cant tell a difference if my BBs got bigger bc mine are already big.... 2 years ago i had a breast reduction surgery and lost 1.5 lbs per BB! that was the easiest 3 lbs iv ever lost! :haha:

i should be able to still breast feed i just hope i can produce enough milk (just bc some women naturally cant....)


----------



## Rockell8788

Just checking in. 
Wow this thread moves fast. Iv got my first scan on Wednesday excited to finally get to see bumpy, and get my due date so exited


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little j - we should be twins! I had the burning nipple, right nipple only, had to get ice out! I also had a breast reduction 7 yrs ago but they only took loose skin no tissue so hoping I can breast feed too x


----------



## darkstar

Just made it to 9 weeks yay!
I just had the worst sleep ever. OH was away for work and my nose is so stuffy I couldn't breathe. I woke up once to pee, twice because my nose was bugging me and once when my excema was itching me. 
I agree about BDing, OH commented a few weeks ago that it feels way different down there, he loves it lol. I've never experienced any bleeding afterwards but I do get cramping if I O. 
I may not be around too much over the next couple of weeks as we're moving house at short notice but I'll try and check in occassionally and I'll be thinking of you all and hoping your scans go wonderfully! I have my next scan on 4 July (hopefully, I still need to book it) and my midwife appointment and bloods on the same day. I'll be 12 weeks then. I'm trying to squeeze them in one day as we're moving out more rural and we'll come into the city for it. I'm reluctant to change midwives so I'm going to see what she has to say as she was talking about sending me to an obgyn maybe anyway once she reviews my previous birth notes I've tracked down.


----------



## brieri1

How weird... You guys see 10+3 but I see 10+0. I don't know what my connection's problem is, then.


----------



## Leinzlove

Soniamillie01 said:


> Little J - I am there with you! Every night I am up atleast 2/3 times to pee, and again it is so bad, like I need to go urgently! I think it is only going to get worse as well. :(
> 
> During the day I don't have such an urge and definitely drink more than in the evening x

I'm the same.... However, it'll get better in the second Tri. :) Then it'll get even worse in the third....


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????


----------



## Soniamillie01

In my book it says to lean forward when you wee to help ensure your bladder is empty.
I've tried it tonight so will see. I also find if I have anything other than water in the evening it goes straight threw me


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, leaning forward helps alot... I've found.


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and everything is great! We saw the heartbeat, arms and legs but got no heartbeat measurements. It was amazing to see it tho! Baby measured 11w 3 days which puts my due date at Dec. 28 but she says that happens a lot in 1st tri so my dates may still be right. DH video'd and took pics so I'll try and post a pic when I get home.


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and everything is great! We saw the heartbeat, arms and legs but got no heartbeat measurements. It was amazing to see it tho! Baby measured 11w 3 days which puts my due date at Dec. 28 but she says that happens a lot in 1st tri so my dates may still be right. DH video'd and took pics so I'll try and post a pic when I get home.


Yay so happy for you!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news x


----------



## garfie

A J - Congrats on a great scan :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies - wow this thread moved FAST!!!!! lol... i missed 1 day and BAM!!!!!! lol 
How are you all??? We all have hand foot and mouth here GRRRRR including my husband lol i think he is worse that the two kids lol.... 

On the plus side i have my 1st scan tomorrow at 11am!!! i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????

I don't know if this helps because you are probably doing it anyway, but protein is supposed to help a lot with morning sickness and incorporating protein into meals and snacks should better curb your appetite and help with your morning sickness. No guarantees, of course, but if you aren't already doing these things, it's worth a try.


----------



## brieri1

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies - wow this thread moved FAST!!!!! lol... i missed 1 day and BAM!!!!!! lol
> How are you all??? We all have hand foot and mouth here GRRRRR including my husband lol i think he is worse that the two kids lol....
> 
> On the plus side i have my 1st scan tomorrow at 11am!!! i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!

I have my first scan on Thursday! I hope this weeks go fast. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and everything is great! We saw the heartbeat, arms and legs but got no heartbeat measurements. It was amazing to see it tho! Baby measured 11w 3 days which puts my due date at Dec. 28 but she says that happens a lot in 1st tri so my dates may still be right. DH video'd and took pics so I'll try and post a pic when I get home.

That's great, AJ! :happydance: So happy for you!!! :hug:


----------



## Kaiecee

just ate chinese with dh and i fell like im gonna explode why is it i cant eat that much anymore?


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> just ate chinese with dh and i fell like im gonna explode why is it i cant eat that much anymore?

Ugh, I don't know but I feel the same way sometimes!!! I feel like I need to be eating more, but I just can't!! Don't know why, maybe because things are just starting to get cramped in there? How are you doing today, Kaiecee?


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????
> 
> I don't know if this helps because you are probably doing it anyway, but protein is supposed to help a lot with morning sickness and incorporating protein into meals and snacks should better curb your appetite and help with your morning sickness. No guarantees, of course, but if you aren't already doing these things, it's worth a try.Click to expand...



Thank you! I will try that. A lot of what is considered proteins I am having a hard time eating. Is peanut butter safe to eat while pregnant. I've read both yes and no? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Kaiecee

not throwing up today but not far from it im already showing alot so i feel already uncomfortable expecially when its hot how about u?


----------



## Lauren021406

Ive never heard no to peanut butter!



Thank you! I will try that. A lot of what is considered proteins I am having a hard time eating. Is peanut butter safe to eat while pregnant. I've read both yes and no? Anyone have any idea?[/QUOTE]


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????
> 
> I don't know if this helps because you are probably doing it anyway, but protein is supposed to help a lot with morning sickness and incorporating protein into meals and snacks should better curb your appetite and help with your morning sickness. No guarantees, of course, but if you aren't already doing these things, it's worth a try.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will try that. A lot of what is considered proteins I am having a hard time eating. Is peanut butter safe to eat while pregnant. I've read both yes and no? Anyone have any idea?Click to expand...

Both of my midwives told me that I could eat peanut butter, because it is such a good source of protein. They also both said it was okay while nursing as well. One of my aunts even made me double check before she would make me peanut butter cookies!!:haha: 



Kaiecee said:


> not throwing up today but not far from it im already showing alot so i feel already uncomfortable expecially when its hot how about u?

I, (knock on wood) haven't thrown up today. But I'm also starting to show a bit (I think, anyway lol and especially in dresses) (also side note: posted first bump pic in my journal!:happydance: )But thankfully haven't been too terribly uncomfortable, only when I want to go to sleep, really. But, the heat has been getting to me, just making sure I drink a lot of water!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????

I have the extreme hunger and starving feeling almost every day!!! And usually I end up getting sick. My problem is I'm having major food aversions so i can't even eat half of the time when I get that feeling. :( hopefully it'll be over soon.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????
> 
> I don't know if this helps because you are probably doing it anyway, but protein is supposed to help a lot with morning sickness and incorporating protein into meals and snacks should better curb your appetite and help with your morning sickness. No guarantees, of course, but if you aren't already doing these things, it's worth a try.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will try that. A lot of what is considered proteins I am having a hard time eating. Is peanut butter safe to eat while pregnant. I've read both yes and no? Anyone have any idea?Click to expand...

I was told peanut butter is ok while pregnant, but not when nursing. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> just ate chinese with dh and i fell like im gonna explode why is it i cant eat that much anymore?

I find the end of pregnancy is worse every time I would sit down to eat while preggers with dd I would have to push her down her position made me feel full. :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with extreme hunger? My stomach is growling so hard so often I nearly throw up when it happens. I'm eating so much through the day and I can't stand it. It is driving me insane. I feel like I am already eating too much and it isn't enough ... it is making MS nearly impossible to deal with. Any thoughts?????
> 
> I don't know if this helps because you are probably doing it anyway, but protein is supposed to help a lot with morning sickness and incorporating protein into meals and snacks should better curb your appetite and help with your morning sickness. No guarantees, of course, but if you aren't already doing these things, it's worth a try.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I will try that. A lot of what is considered proteins I am having a hard time eating. Is peanut butter safe to eat while pregnant. I've read both yes and no? Anyone have any idea?Click to expand...
> 
> Both of my midwives told me that I could eat peanut butter, because it is such a good source of protein. They also both said it was okay while nursing as well. One of my aunts even made me double check before she would make me peanut butter cookies!!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> not throwing up today but not far from it im already showing alot so i feel already uncomfortable expecially when its hot how about u?Click to expand...
> 
> I, (knock on wood) haven't thrown up today. But I'm also starting to show a bit (I think, anyway lol and especially in dresses) (also side note: posted first bump pic in my journal!:happydance: )But thankfully haven't been too terribly uncomfortable, only when I want to go to sleep, really. But, the heat has been getting to me, just making sure I drink a lot of water!Click to expand...

im drinking so much water that at night i can wake up 4 times just to pee lol


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> not throwing up today but not far from it im already showing alot so i feel already uncomfortable expecially when its hot how about u?
> 
> I, (knock on wood) haven't thrown up today. But I'm also starting to show a bit (I think, anyway lol and especially in dresses) (also side note: posted first bump pic in my journal!:happydance: )But thankfully haven't been too terribly uncomfortable, only when I want to go to sleep, really. But, the heat has been getting to me, just making sure I drink a lot of water!Click to expand...
> 
> im drinking so much water that at night i can wake up 4 times just to pee lolClick to expand...

I was like that with my DD:haha: It seemed like I was getting up every 15-20 minutes in the middle of the night!!


----------



## Kaiecee

was this pregnancy planned?
i tried for 5 months and finally got pregnant right before i was gonna do an iui since dh has a father who is old and wanted him to see his first grandchild


----------



## Precious84

I just came back from my "formal" ultrasound with a radiologist and another doctor. They did a transabdominal and a transvaginal ultrasound on me.... 

At what's supposed to be my 7 weeks 6 days LMP, still no fetal pole or heartbeat. Just a much enlarged gestational sac and a yolk sac. :nope:

I've had no bleeding and my 4 last HCG tests were increasing, the last being at 7 weeks LMP at 26,000.


----------



## brieri1

Kaiecee said:


> was this pregnancy planned?
> i tried for 5 months and finally got pregnant right before i was gonna do an iui since dh has a father who is old and wanted him to see his first grandchild

I don't know who this question is angled at, but I personally was sort of trying. My husband was/is very ready to have a baby and since being with him I had decided I want kids as well. Coming off of birth control pills after being on them for 5 years, I was told it would take 5 months just for my body to regulate, and then 6-12 months to conceive. It took my body 2 months to regulate, and the 2nd month I ovulated, I conceived. So planned, sort of. For the most part. I didn't realize it would happen so fast, but definitely wanted.


----------



## brieri1

I think peanut butter is only something you should look out for if you have allergies to other things. A dairy allergy is actually supposed to be very similar to peanut allergies. My sister has an extreme tree nut allergy, like if she has a drop of oil from any tree nut she'll be hospitalized and potentially die, and she was allowed to eat peanut butter while pregnant and breast feeding, my niece just wasn't allowed to have peanut butter directly until she was two. 

I hope it's something I can safely have, I LOVE peanut butter, lol.


----------



## brieri1

Precious84 said:


> I just came back from my "formal" ultrasound with a radiologist and another doctor. They did a transabdominal and a transvaginal ultrasound on me....
> 
> At what's supposed to be my 7 weeks 6 days LMP, still no fetal pole or heartbeat. Just a much enlarged gestational sac and a yolk sac. :nope:
> 
> I've had no bleeding and my 4 last HCG tests were increasing, the last being at 7 weeks LMP at 26,000.

It can take awhile for things to show up. As long as your HCG is increasing steadily, I wouldn't worry. At 8 weeks, the baby is super tiny. I'll be about 11 weeks at my first ultrasound and my baby will only be a couple inches long. Try not to give up hope or stress yourself out about it, you're still in the game. I'm sure your little embryo is floating around in there somewhere, just not in sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Precious84 said:


> I just came back from my "formal" ultrasound with a radiologist and another doctor. They did a transabdominal and a transvaginal ultrasound on me....
> 
> At what's supposed to be my 7 weeks 6 days LMP, still no fetal pole or heartbeat. Just a much enlarged gestational sac and a yolk sac. :nope:
> 
> I've had no bleeding and my 4 last HCG tests were increasing, the last being at 7 weeks LMP at 26,000.

I hope this is a mistake, hun. What was the sac measuring? If you O'd late it could possible be that you are 6 weeks and the HB is about to show anyday.

I had a MMC in March at 9w3d, I didn't have any bleeding and my HCG kept increasing but not like it should. If your HCG remains high, your body still thinks its pregnant.

I hope this isn't your scenario, hun. And that its all one big scare that goes away. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Has your Dr. scheduled another scan to see if theres growth? Thats more reliable than HCG tests.


----------



## Precious84

brieri1 said:


> It can take awhile for things to show up. As long as your HCG is increasing steadily, I wouldn't worry. At 8 weeks, the baby is super tiny. I'll be about 11 weeks at my first ultrasound and my baby will only be a couple inches long. Try not to give up hope or stress yourself out about it, you're still in the game. I'm sure your little embryo is floating around in there somewhere, just not in sight. :thumbup:




Leinzlove said:


> I hope this is a mistake, hun. What was the sac measuring? If you O'd late it could possible be that you are 6 weeks and the HB is about to show anyday.
> 
> I had a MMC in March at 9w3d, I didn't have any bleeding and my HCG kept increasing but not like it should. If your HCG remains high, your body still thinks its pregnant.
> 
> I hope this isn't your scenario, hun. And that its all one big scare that goes away. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Has your Dr. scheduled another scan to see if theres growth? Thats more reliable than HCG tests.

Hopefully so, ladies. Thanks. They didn't tell me how large the sac measured and the doctor even said it doesn't matter if my cycles had been irregular or if I ovulated late.

I counted from the day I saw a light bleeding that stopped right away to my last BD with DH - it was 14 days exactly. A possible implantation bleeding perhaps? :shrug: Three days later, at what was supposed to be my 5th week 1st day since LMP, I had my BFP. The following day was my first ultrasound with just a gestational sac measuring at 6.2 mm.

A week ago, my doctor scanned me again expecting I was at 6 weeks 6 days LMP - there's a yolk sac this time, an enlarged gestational sac but with my measurement only at 5 weeks 6 days (****considering my first scan 11 days before measured me at 5 weeks 1 day!!!****).

Now I'm just confused and even more anxious with a much enlarged sac, a yolk sac, no fetal pole, no heartbeat and supposed to be at 7 weeks 6 days. :nope:

Still hoping for the best though. Hopefully I am one of the many whose baby is just shy (they had a hard time seeing anything during the scan).


----------



## Little J

barf.... i cant even think of eating meat for protein! I usually LOVE meat, but now it makes me sick thinking about it.... i cant even eat a regular sandwich with meat on it bc it makes me naseous. I find it very wierd... so for hubby has to eat what i make for dinner which is usually pasta, grilled cheese, soups etc. 

Im sorry to hear precious :hugs: hopefully things turn for the better

Aj congrats hun! thats exciting!

sona- haha thast funny we both had breast reductions. It was the best thing i ever did. I texted hubby about my nipple being on fire and being super hard.... he said it got him all excited at work. what a goon! haha clearly he is in dire need of some affection, poor guy..... he can hold out til wed.! :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> barf.... i cant even think of eating meat for protein! I usually LOVE meat, but now it makes me sick thinking about it.... i cant even eat a regular sandwich with meat on it bc it makes me naseous. I find it very wierd... so for hubby has to eat what i make for dinner which is usually pasta, grilled cheese, soups etc.
> 
> Im sorry to hear precious :hugs: hopefully things turn for the better
> 
> Aj congrats hun! thats exciting!
> 
> sona- haha thast funny we both had breast reductions. It was the best thing i ever did. I texted hubby about my nipple being on fire and being super hard.... he said it got him all excited at work. what a goon! haha clearly he is in dire need of some affection, poor guy..... he can hold out til wed.! :haha:



:haha::haha: Sounds like something my husband would do!! Yea meat is the worst! I too am normally a meat eater but now .... :sick: ugh!! And dairy is out of the question as well. Going on 6 weeks of MS ... I am delusional and frustrated. I just try and get through one day at a time now. I think with DD by now, I was doing a lot better. Will it ever end!!!:shrug::cry::dohh::nope:


----------



## sassy_mom

When I talked to my doctor about being sick she said, "Well it won't last forever." Really .. could have fooled me!


----------



## Leinzlove

Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?


----------



## Precious84

Leinzlove said:


> Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?

:nope::nope:
my OB just gave me a call a minute ago and said it's a miscarriage and spoke of discussing interventions....she couldn't even specifically say what kind of miscarriage exactly it was. my sac measures at 1.7 cm..... i honestly, honestly want a second opinion in a few more weeks


----------



## sassy_mom

Precious84 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?
> 
> :nope::nope:
> my OB just gave me a call a minute ago and said it's a miscarriage and spoke of discussing interventions....she couldn't even specifically say what kind of miscarriage exactly it was. my sac measures at 1.7 cm..... i honestly, honestly want a second opinion in a few more weeksClick to expand...


Oh no!! I am so sorry!!:hugs: I think I might want a second opinion too. I don't understand why she couldn't tell you what kind. If she can tell it's a mc then why not be able to provide more details? I would wait and especially if you feel the need for a second opinion ... trust your gut!! Thinking of you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Precious84 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?
> 
> :nope::nope:
> my OB just gave me a call a minute ago and said it's a miscarriage and spoke of discussing interventions....she couldn't even specifically say what kind of miscarriage exactly it was. my sac measures at 1.7 cm..... i honestly, honestly want a second opinion in a few more weeksClick to expand...

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I would want a second opinion also. Don't do anything unless you are 100% sure. Is there a baby present?


----------



## MamaDee

Darkstar: I am completely all congested as well. yuck! It is so hard to get any sleep. DS brought it home from daycare and sure enough I caught it as well. 

I was supposed to go for another scan tomorrow but work has asked me to attend an offsite function that we are hosting. Go figure! had to be that day. So now I have to wait until Wednesday afternoon. Of course I am petrified that the heartbeat will have disappeared or that the baby itself will have just disappeared although I don't fully think thats possible at this point? The heartbeat part is a very scary possibility for me though since it was low last time and I've consistently measured behind, not to mention the less than stellar hcg increase this last time.:shrug: 

Can't remember who asked about hunger? But I am starved, I've been eating like crazy! When i got home from work today I raided the fridge like some type of crazy caveman!:haha: I felt as if I hadnt eaten in weeks, then went on to cook a full meal on top of the 5 snacks I had. It kind of felt like a case of what I imagine to be low blood sugar? I was just completely ravenous.

I'm so sorry Precious that you are experiencing this:hugs: It really seems as though they should at least give you another scan in a week or so before coming to any conclusions.

Been feeling mega bloated (look about 6 mos preggo, posted on the bump thread lol) as well as bothered by the heat. Keep getting little shortness of breath periods when trying to walk at my previous quick pace, especially outside. I dont remember the shortness of breath happening until around 16-18 weeks with ds.

As far as the peanut butter topic goes, this is something I am paranoid about. DS has severe anaphylaxis to Peanuts AND Treenuts(all nuts) among other things. Neither DH or myself or any of our immediate family members have allergies yet alone life threatening ones. We have had to use the epi-pen twice (followed by hospitalization) already and he is not yet even 4 years old. On top of the 2 epi pen scenarios there has been a handful of other serious reactions in which the epi-pen likely should have been used. It is very very frightening. One should never assume that their child absolutely will not have life threatening allergies simply because they do not run in the family, my case proves this to be untrue.

I will be asking at my next appointment regarding eating peanut butter while pregnant. I know while breastfeeding I definitely will not since I already have a child with the allergy and obviously breastmilk is produced with the foods you eat. We will be seeing DS's paediatric allergist next month and I will definitely be asking her about eating certain foods while pregnant/breastfeeding since I've already got ds with his allergies. I am interested to see what she has to say about it if anything, so far the general consensus on the internet seems to be that while pregnant it is fine, just not while bf'ing.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> barf.... i cant even think of eating meat for protein! I usually LOVE meat, but now it makes me sick thinking about it.... i cant even eat a regular sandwich with meat on it bc it makes me naseous. I find it very wierd... so for hubby has to eat what i make for dinner which is usually pasta, grilled cheese, soups etc.
> 
> Im sorry to hear precious :hugs: hopefully things turn for the better
> 
> Aj congrats hun! thats exciting!
> 
> sona- haha thast funny we both had breast reductions. It was the best thing i ever did. I texted hubby about my nipple being on fire and being super hard.... he said it got him all excited at work. what a goon! haha clearly he is in dire need of some affection, poor guy..... he can hold out til wed.! :haha:

Omg i loved meat and now i cant stand the thought of a burger or steak! Makes me want to vomit in my mouth! I have been eating chicken but barely! Ugh....


----------



## Leinzlove

Precious84 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?
> 
> :nope::nope:
> my OB just gave me a call a minute ago and said it's a miscarriage and spoke of discussing interventions....she couldn't even specifically say what kind of miscarriage exactly it was. my sac measures at 1.7 cm..... i honestly, honestly want a second opinion in a few more weeksClick to expand...

Hun, I'm sorry... But, I think you are having a blighted Ovum MMC. They are telling you its a MC because your sac is measuring 7 weeks. And cardiac activity should always be present at that gestational age via transvaginal ultrasound. It sounds like the sac grew without the baby. And the sac will probably continue to grow... without medical intervention. 

At 7 weeks the sac measures 5mm to 12mm. If you are 7w6d its right on with the sac measurements. 1.7cm equals 11.7mm

Just my opinion... but they should have told you this. I hope this is wrong, but its what I've gotten out of it. Still don't do anything until you're sure! Lots and Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Betheney

1.7cm is 17mm

This website here explains why they called it a miscarriage https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

"16-18mm with no fetal pole or the fetal pole measures 5mm with no heartbeat (by vaginal ultrasound), then a diagnosis of miscarriage or blighted ovum is made. If the fetal pole is too small to take an accurate measurement, then a repeat scan should be done in 3-5 days. On that link there is another link to a blighted ovum page which explains that HCGs continue to rise because the placenta continues to grow and support it self for a while despite the fact there is no baby."

But i have read stories of women who have babies magically appear much later than usual, however these stories never give details on how accurate their dates were as they could quite simply be 2 weeks behind what they think. They also don't give any measurements of the empty sac which could indicate if it was just their dates or not.


----------



## Leinzlove

There are miracles... babies are miracles! Thoughts and prayers are with you, hun! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Precious - I really feel for you hun:flower:

I am going through the same thing I am having my third u.s tomorrow to see if my baby has magically appeared.

I have been bleeding for nearly a fortnight though (so it is not looking good for me :cry:)

What I was told is for anything to be visible the sac needs to be at least 20mm. - my sac was 15mm at one scan and 17mm at the second (so again not looking good for me):cry:

In your position I would ask for another ultrasound in a week (HCG levels are not always reliable now).

Also hun do not let anyone talk you into anything make sure you are 100% sure, the not knowing is the hardest and I should know.:cry:

I hope you also get your Miracle Baby sending lots of hugs your way. 

:hugs:

X


----------



## mummy to be

Precious84 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?
> 
> :nope::nope:
> my OB just gave me a call a minute ago and said it's a miscarriage and spoke of discussing interventions....she couldn't even specifically say what kind of miscarriage exactly it was. my sac measures at 1.7 cm..... i honestly, honestly want a second opinion in a few more weeksClick to expand...

Oh huni! i am sorry to hear that this doctor called you with this news. I would be going for a 2nd opinion!!! Dont do anything till you have spoken to someone else..... FINGERS AND EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Little J

precious- i am so sorry you are going thru this :hugs: somthing good comes out of somthing bad, just hang in there

i couldnt sleep at ALL lastnight and im sure tn wont be any better..... im so excited/nervous for my scan tomorrow....


----------



## nipsnnibbles

precious, i agree with everyone else get a second opinion exspecially if your not satisfied with the doctors short answers good luck hun


Leinzlove said:


> Precious84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Precious84: I hope so too! :hugs: When do you go again?
> 
> :nope::nope:
> my OB just gave me a call a minute ago and said it's a miscarriage and spoke of discussing interventions....she couldn't even specifically say what kind of miscarriage exactly it was. my sac measures at 1.7 cm..... i honestly, honestly want a second opinion in a few more weeksClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I would want a second opinion also. Don't do anything unless you are 100% sure. Is there a baby present?Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you for the information:flower:


Betheney said:


> 1.7cm is 17mm
> 
> This website here explains why they called it a miscarriage https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm
> 
> "16-18mm with no fetal pole or the fetal pole measures 5mm with no heartbeat (by vaginal ultrasound), then a diagnosis of miscarriage or blighted ovum is made. If the fetal pole is too small to take an accurate measurement, then a repeat scan should be done in 3-5 days. On that link there is another link to a blighted ovum page which explains that HCGs continue to rise because the placenta continues to grow and support it self for a while despite the fact there is no baby."
> 
> But i have read stories of women who have babies magically appear much later than usual, however these stories never give details on how accurate their dates were as they could quite simply be 2 weeks behind what they think. They also don't give any measurements of the empty sac which could indicate if it was just their dates or not.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> precious- i am so sorry you are going thru this :hugs: somthing good comes out of somthing bad, just hang in there
> 
> i couldnt sleep at ALL lastnight and im sure tn wont be any better..... im so excited/nervous for my scan tomorrow....


I know you are excited!! I can't wait until you can share your picture with us tomorrow!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Today has not been a good day! Had to go to bed at lunch for an hour, I was soooo tired, and I felt really dizzy. Then when I woke up I felt really sick. not sure why, I've felt fine for the last few weeks?

Garfie, be thinking of you tomorrow, fx you get the good news we are all hoping for!

Littlej, hope you have a good scan too! Are you slightly excited by any chance lol ?


----------



## sassy_mom

This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko: 
My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this! 

Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry: 

Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere. 

I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!


----------



## AJThomas

Precious i'm so sorry to hear your news. I know no words can help, just know that you are in our hearts and we are here for you.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!

maybe you can get a med for your nausea. :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Ok ladies, here's my pic (hope it shows up properly) Baby's head is on the left of the pic, the higher side, and a little arm is sticking out.
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/Untitled.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney- I've changed my ticker and due date back to Jan 1st from the 8th. When you get a chance if you want to change me on the first page.. At last ultrasound they told me Jan 1st again. I was going to wait til my dr appt before changing it on here again, but even if he makes it the 8th I will have the baby before then because I plan on being induced. So I'm sticking with the first.. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> maybe you can get a med for your nausea. :flower:Click to expand...


That would be awesome at this point. When I went to the doctor before I had been sick for a couple of weeks and told her how bad things were she just told me it doesn't last forever. :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Ok ladies, here's my pic (hope it shows up properly) Baby's head is on the left of the pic, the higher side, and a little arm is sticking out.
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/Untitled.jpg


So cute!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> maybe you can get a med for your nausea. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be awesome at this point. When I went to the doctor before I had been sick for a couple of weeks and told her how bad things were she just told me it doesn't last forever. :dohh:Click to expand...

There are meds safe for pregnancy for nausea, so there's no reason for her to make you suffer.. Especially since you can't function. You can't hold food or water down, that is more harm then good. I'd call her and see if she'll just call in the script for you.. And chances are you'd only need it for a few weeks anyways,, hopefully it'll ease up.. :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

^^ To follow on from the above during my first week of pregnancy i was suffering really badly with sickness caused by hyperstimmulation from the IVF and i was given anti sickness meds from the doctor xxx


----------



## Little J

Melly- im SO nervous but SO excited at the same time... im just glad tomorrow ill know whats all going on inside of me!My apt isnt until later in the day so i have to sit thru a whole day of work before the apt. Tomorrow im going to be going crazy at work watching the clock just tic by!

AJ- nice scan pic!! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

I'm on sickness meds and they're brilliant. But I only take then in extreme circumstances.

My morning sickness is so much better at the moment but because I'm not leaving the house so I'm not at uni anymore I don't bother trying to hold it in. So even though I'm less nauseous now than I was a few weeks ago I'm vomiting heaps more per day than before .


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Can I be added to the list? I'm due 30th Jan :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!

I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xo


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...

mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.


----------



## Lilahbear

sassy_mom said:


> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!

I really feel for you! I know just how you feel. My breakfast goes down the toilet every morning and there just seems to be no respite from feeling sick. Hubbie has found me in tears a couple of times this week because it's getting too much. Like you I have to keep reminding myself it will be worth it and it won't be (hopefully) for too much longer!

Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

There are candies called preggopops. They really help with nausea


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> There are candies called preggopops. They really help with nausea

I tried those and they didn't do any good. Now I just try and keep my stomach from being too empty. Ice water and peppermint tea has been a comfort. Also keeping cool. Being hot only makes it worse ... which is not good for my electric bill. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I really feel for you! I know just how you feel. My breakfast goes down the toilet every morning and there just seems to be no respite from feeling sick. Hubbie has found me in tears a couple of times this week because it's getting too much. Like you I have to keep reminding myself it will be worth it and it won't be (hopefully) for too much longer!
> 
> Sending you big hugs :hugs:Click to expand...


It has been brutal and I too have been in a breakdown spot too often. I say this is what I have to do to make such an awesome baby. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...
> 
> mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.Click to expand...



Oh what I wouldn't give for a big glass of chocolate milk!!! I still love dairy ... it just leaves a horrid taste which makes me gag. Although downing the milk is absolutely wonderful so at times I try and tolerate it because it is soooo yummy! Even just plain milk is fantastic. I had the same problem when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe it eventually quit and I was able to get back to drinking it. Here's hoping right!


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...
> 
> mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.Click to expand...

My prenatal says not to take with dairy. :shrug: Does yours not say that? I have to take mine with a glass of water.. Just curious, what you guys were taking. :coffee:


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...
> 
> mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.Click to expand...
> 
> My prenatal says not to take with dairy. :shrug: Does yours not say that? I have to take mine with a glass of water.. Just curious, what you guys were taking. :coffee:Click to expand...

mine never said anything about that, it just says to take with a meal (not on a empty stomach) I use the Walgreens prenatal vitamins


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...
> 
> mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.Click to expand...
> 
> My prenatal says not to take with dairy. :shrug: Does yours not say that? I have to take mine with a glass of water.. Just curious, what you guys were taking. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> mine never said anything about that, it just says to take with a meal (not on a empty stomach) I use the Walgreens prenatal vitaminsClick to expand...

Yeah, mine just say: "Take one softgel daily with food. Keep bottle tightly closed. Store in a cool, dry place."


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I wish I was in the part of my pregnancy where I can eat a lot and crave lots of food. When I do eat, I eat so little, so slow, and DH gets frustrated because I have to think for the longest time what I can actually eat or feel like eating. It's just so hard, If I get a plate of something I didn't feel like, I barely am able to put it in my mouth and I get sick! Several people have told me I look like I've lost weight ... I don't really feel like it, but it's because my lower belly is getting bigger and harder... so I feel like the whole of me is getting just bigger! (maybe I just lost some on my face cheeks and gained on my butt cheeks lol) Hubby was staring at me while I got ready for bed yesterday haha, he just said: I don't know if your arms are smaller or if your boobs are bigger! But yeah, I guess it has something to do with the way I'm eating. Praying to God it all changes in a couple of weeks, it's kind of crazy how symptoms go from one place to another in a matter of days, huh...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i went to oB.gyn this morning and he wanted me to go to the ER for dehydration because i couldnt keep anything down and for some reason i have really bad diahreea. i thought it was my vitamin and i didnt take it last night but i still woke up in the AM, hoofing my breakfast etc etc and all that fun stuff... 

i said i felt fine minus the fact that i couldnt keep anything down so he beleieved me and gave me zofran.. and WOW what a differene within 30 minutes i was able to eat and keep it down and i feel so much better!!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...
> 
> mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.Click to expand...
> 
> My prenatal says not to take with dairy. :shrug: Does yours not say that? I have to take mine with a glass of water.. Just curious, what you guys were taking. :coffee:Click to expand...


I don't know if mine said that but I was taking it with water and making sure I didn't have an empty stomach.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> This morning I tried a bowl of cereal for breakfast hoping that getting some milk in me may help the MS. Like usual, the milk left a horrible taste in my mouth so I went to brush my teeth and nearly lost all my cheerios. I'm having a cup of peppermint tea to try and settle my stomach. UGH! :wacko:
> My kitchen is back to being a disaster and I cannot stand this!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent ... I just feel so frustrated and just feel like crying ... feeling like I am about to throw up all day long is wearing me down! 6 weeks straight ... I know this will be all worth it. It is just so hard when I already have someone to take care of. :cry::cry:
> 
> Maybe if I call my doctor and tell her that it still hasn't stopped, maybe she can suggest something. All the normal remedies don't work for me so I feel like there is no relief anywhere.
> 
> I feel bad for complaining because I know some of you ladies are going through a lot more than just being sick .... I really appreciate you ladies letting me vent about this. I'm just so frustrated!
> 
> I can only drink my prenatal pills with milk, if I drink them with anything else I get sick right away! You should ask for something to help you up. I hope this does not happen to you, but my sister had to be on meds up to month 5, she couldn't keep anything in for more than 24 hours. So meds were a huge relieve for her. Your doctor should know that, while it will not last forever, it could probably last your whole pregnancy, and it's not a conceivable idea to have you suffer that way!! Hope it gets better xoClick to expand...
> 
> mmm im loving dairy. I normally like it before anyways, but i just love me a nice big glass of chocolate milk or white milk. I use milk to swallow my prenatal pills as well, along with my prometrium.Click to expand...


:haha: I couldn't stop thinking about milk after reading this. I finally gave in and got a glass. Oh man was it good but now here comes the after taste that is going to leave me gagging. Oh well. It was delicious!!!:haha:


----------



## darkstar

AJ great pic

Sorry to hear you're still sick Sassy, hopefull second trimester will bring a welcome end to it

AFM - still trying to pack up our house for our move next weekend but I've only got a small amount packed. I'm just too tired all afternoon and while trying to balance it with my work (I work part-time from home) I'm not getting a lot done. OH will help a lot in the weekend thankfully.


----------



## Precious84

mummy to be said:


> Oh huni! i am sorry to hear that this doctor called you with this news. I would be going for a 2nd opinion!!! Dont do anything till you have spoken to someone else..... FINGERS AND EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:




Little J said:


> precious- i am so sorry you are going thru this :hugs: somthing good comes out of somthing bad, just hang in there




nipsnnibbles said:


> precious, i agree with everyone else get a second opinion exspecially if your not satisfied with the doctors short answers good luck hun




AJThomas said:


> Precious i'm so sorry to hear your news. I know no words can help, just know that you are in our hearts and we are here for you.

thanks ladies. reading your messages at dawn gave me comfort. i was basically just like this :cry: from 1:30 am to 4 am.

i'd like to wait. it couldn't be a blighted ovum as i have a yolk sac present and my last BHCG last week was at 26,163 (what's supposed to be my 7th week LMP). if it's indeed an MC, perhaps a early embryonic demise? or maybe not. either way, unless my condition's life threatening, i'll wait for it to pass naturally. my pregnancy symptoms are ebbing :( but i'm still clinging to any glimmer of hope. my only need is an intervention from above and not a medical one.

i submitted a second opinion request just a minute ago hoping my dates are worth a second look.

to the expecting ladies here, wishing and praying for a successful 1st trimester graduation :)


----------



## snowangel187

Precious84 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Oh huni! i am sorry to hear that this doctor called you with this news. I would be going for a 2nd opinion!!! Dont do anything till you have spoken to someone else..... FINGERS AND EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> precious- i am so sorry you are going thru this :hugs: somthing good comes out of somthing bad, just hang in thereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> precious, i agree with everyone else get a second opinion exspecially if your not satisfied with the doctors short answers good luck hunClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Precious i'm so sorry to hear your news. I know no words can help, just know that you are in our hearts and we are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies. reading your messages at dawn gave me comfort. i was basically just like this :cry: from 1:30 am to 4 am.
> 
> i'd like to wait. it couldn't be a blighted ovum as i have a yolk sac present and my last BHCG last week was at 26,163 (what's supposed to be my 7th week LMP). if it's indeed an MC, perhaps a early embryonic demise? or maybe not. either way, unless my condition's life threatening, i'll wait for it to pass naturally. my pregnancy symptoms are ebbing :( but i'm still clinging to any glimmer of hope. my only need is an intervention from above and not a medical one.
> 
> i submitted a second opinion request just a minute ago hoping my dates are worth a second look.
> 
> to the expecting ladies here, wishing and praying for a successful 1st trimester graduation :)Click to expand...


:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Precious84 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Oh huni! i am sorry to hear that this doctor called you with this news. I would be going for a 2nd opinion!!! Dont do anything till you have spoken to someone else..... FINGERS AND EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> precious- i am so sorry you are going thru this :hugs: somthing good comes out of somthing bad, just hang in thereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> precious, i agree with everyone else get a second opinion exspecially if your not satisfied with the doctors short answers good luck hunClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Precious i'm so sorry to hear your news. I know no words can help, just know that you are in our hearts and we are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies. reading your messages at dawn gave me comfort. i was basically just like this :cry: from 1:30 am to 4 am.
> 
> i'd like to wait. it couldn't be a blighted ovum as i have a yolk sac present and my last BHCG last week was at 26,163 (what's supposed to be my 7th week LMP). if it's indeed an MC, perhaps a early embryonic demise? or maybe not. either way, unless my condition's life threatening, i'll wait for it to pass naturally. my pregnancy symptoms are ebbing :( but i'm still clinging to any glimmer of hope. my only need is an intervention from above and not a medical one.
> 
> i submitted a second opinion request just a minute ago hoping my dates are worth a second look.
> 
> to the expecting ladies here, wishing and praying for a successful 1st trimester graduation :)Click to expand...

hugs to precious!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Precious84 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Oh huni! i am sorry to hear that this doctor called you with this news. I would be going for a 2nd opinion!!! Dont do anything till you have spoken to someone else..... FINGERS AND EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> precious- i am so sorry you are going thru this :hugs: somthing good comes out of somthing bad, just hang in thereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> precious, i agree with everyone else get a second opinion exspecially if your not satisfied with the doctors short answers good luck hunClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Precious i'm so sorry to hear your news. I know no words can help, just know that you are in our hearts and we are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies. reading your messages at dawn gave me comfort. i was basically just like this :cry: from 1:30 am to 4 am.
> 
> i'd like to wait. it couldn't be a blighted ovum as i have a yolk sac present and my last BHCG last week was at 26,163 (what's supposed to be my 7th week LMP). if it's indeed an MC, perhaps a early embryonic demise? or maybe not. either way, unless my condition's life threatening, i'll wait for it to pass naturally. my pregnancy symptoms are ebbing :( but i'm still clinging to any glimmer of hope. my only need is an intervention from above and not a medical one.
> 
> i submitted a second opinion request just a minute ago hoping my dates are worth a second look.
> 
> to the expecting ladies here, wishing and praying for a successful 1st trimester graduation :)Click to expand...

Precious- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Thinking of you and have got everything crossed for you!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Precious, hoping you get good news!!!! 
I am vomiting in the mornings now, but not feeling nauseous as much the rest of the day, which I prefer to not vomiting but feeling bad all day.....I am so much more tired e last few days, I have also become a restless sleeper, didn't think that would happen till the end.


----------



## sassy_mom

Precious- :hugs: for you! I hope that they can look at things again and perhaps find wonderful news for you! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> was this pregnancy planned?
> i tried for 5 months and finally got pregnant right before i was gonna do an iui since dh has a father who is old and wanted him to see his first grandchild

this one was planned, yes. We had.only been trying about.3 months before I got pregnant. Our first was,a complete surprise though


----------



## brieri1

Well ladies, I ate my fill of sushi, which I've been craving for weeks, and chased that with a two hour afternoon nap. It was glorious. One more day to get through and then I get to see my baby for the first time. :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> Well ladies, I ate my fill of sushi, which I've been craving for weeks, and chased that with a two hour afternoon nap. It was glorious. One more day to get through and then I get to see my baby for the first time. :happydance:


Yay on getting to see the baby! So exciting. I didn't think we could eat sushi while pregnant?


----------



## Betheney

i live off sushi, i love the shit.

But i only eat the vegetarian ones and i make it fresh at home so i know how fresh the rice is and it doesn't contain any kewpie mayonaise (which i think is safe anyway)


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.... Just wondering has anyone had their 1st ultrasound at 7-8 weeks and had a Yoc sac but no baby????? This just happened to me........ i am terrified........ :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Was it transvag or on stomach ultrasound?


----------



## mammaspath

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.... Just wondering has anyone had their 1st ultrasound at 7-8 weeks and had a Yoc sac but no baby????? This just happened to me........ i am terrified........ :(

not exactly - i had a 5w3d ultrasound..........only gestational sac seen........i go in on friday for another scan.......

do you have another scan soon?


----------



## calista20

Hi ladies,

I had my first ultrasound today and it was unreal! I've never had an ultrasound this early before and was blown away by how much it looked like a baby already (although in this pic it kinda looks like a turkey to me, lol)
I measured at 8+6 which would be pretty spot on as I ovulated on cd17.
Baby's heartbeat was a strong 170 bpm! :happydance:
The ultrasound tech got way better images of baby but she couldn't print any out so I had to quickly take this one with my iphone.

https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r586/calista34/baby9weeks2b.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

calista20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my first ultrasound today and it was unreal! I've never had an ultrasound this early before and was blown away by how much it looked like a baby already (although in this pic it kinda looks like a turkey to me, lol)
> I measured at 8+6 which would be pretty spot on as I ovulated on cd17.
> Baby's heartbeat was a strong 170 bpm! :happydance:
> The ultrasound tech got way better images of baby but she couldn't print any out so I had to quickly take this one with my iphone.
> 
> https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r586/calista34/baby9weeks2b.jpg



So cute! Glad everything is going well :). I go tomorrow for another u/s!


----------



## MamaDee

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.... Just wondering has anyone had their 1st ultrasound at 7-8 weeks and had a Yoc sac but no baby????? This just happened to me........ i am terrified........ :(

:hugs: sorry you are dealing with the confusion of this. I went in at 7w1d and they said I measured 6w4d and only a yolk sac was present inside the gestational sac. Then I went back last wednesday at what should have been 7w6d and they said a fetus was present with visible heartbeat but couldn't measure the beats per minute. They said I measure only 7 weeks even. These were done via abdominal ultrasound. I go back once again tomorrow.

How sure are you on your dates? Do you typically have normal cycle lengths. Or do you know which day you ovulate. Even if you normally have regular cycles, you can have random months where you ovulate very late due to stress, sickness, travel etc... I chart and have seen this happen a few times when travelling. Do you have a repeat scan booked? I wouldnt worry too much in the meantime, it is a good sign that a yolk sac was in fact present.


----------



## MamaDee

Great scans Aj and Calista :happydance:

I am feeling like I got hit by a brick today. Had to work at an corporate event that my company hosted today. Was terrible, I am so sick. Have got this terrible sinus infection going on, massive headaches to go with it.(ds is also sick) And my MS has decided to kick in full force. I was a second away from vomitting just reading about you ladies talking about milk (cant stand the stuff) :sick: Just feeling overly sorry for myself. I know we are all going thru it. :hugs:

So nervous for my scan tomorrow. Thats just another reason to vomit. I think I am calling in sick in the AM. Scan isn't until 2:30pm.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all back from my holiday....just spoke to my MW my HCG levels have risen over the weekend from 8224 to 11500 which she assures me is normal levels and only doubles in the first four weeks :thumbup: I am booked in for another scan next Friday 22nd...I am still very much hoping. 

Also, wanted to catch up on how Garfie and Precious are doing?? And i hope all is going well for the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hi Ladies... yeah i am pretty spot on with my dates. i will be exactly 8 weeks tomorrow. They did abdominal U/S 1stly than with no luck seeing anything there we went to vaginal U/S. Again saw gest sac, Yolk sac and Nothing else... Not looking good! :( So i think that my journey is over now..... I have spoken to multiple people and if there is no baby at 8 weeks to be seen via U/S than it is HIGHLY unlikely there will be one...... :( There should be a CLEAR baby by now. :(


----------



## mamadonna

Hi lorna,keeping everything crossed for you!

So sorry mummy :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Am I the only one with no ms? I feel left out lol! 

Good luck to littlej and garfie with todays scans!


----------



## mellywelly

Yey I'm now a lime!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks Mamadonna... i never ever expected this... not that anyone ever does.... just with no signs or anything i almost threw up!!! I am absolutely devastated.... Have to wait till doctors appointment on Friday to find out where to from here :(


----------



## els1022

mellywelly said:


> Am I the only one with no ms? I feel left out lol!
> 
> Good luck to littlej and garfie with todays scans!

Haha I thought I was the only one w/o ms!! I just get a tiny queasy when my stomach is empty. I DON''T feel lefy out lol!!

Hugs and prayers to all you ladies in limbo due to scans :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

mummy to be said:


> Thanks Mamadonna... i never ever expected this... not that anyone ever does.... just with no signs or anything i almost threw up!!! I am absolutely devastated.... Have to wait till doctors appointment on Friday to find out where to from here :(

It is absolutely devastating!I've gotta wait till next Thursday for another scan,i really have not knowing!


----------



## Little J

mommy- im so sorry to hear.... maybe your baby is a slow grower? dont give up hope yet, give the baby a chance to redeem itself!

Melly- thats awesome how far along you are now! Crazy to think not long ago we were both in the same boat of TTC!

Cal- Great scan! Sucha cute beanie!!


My scan is today and im as excited as i can be, yet cautious of possible outcomes..... any suggestions to calm the nerves? Why do i always think the worst is going to happen....


----------



## Little J

good luck Mama and Brier! May our scans be glorious and filled with happy healthy babies!!


----------



## Lauren021406

I am with you!! The only version of ms I had was nausea with smells and now thats gone..I hope everything is ok with baby



mellywelly said:


> Am I the only one with no ms? I feel left out lol!
> 
> Good luck to littlej and garfie with todays scans!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know my journey has come to an end.

I am having a dnc tomorrow at 8.00am:cry:

I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Garfie - so sorry to hear that, thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry hunnie :( hope to see u back soon when ur ready!


----------



## EmyDra

Wow AJ! That's SUCH a clea piccy of your bub <3!



snowangel187 said:


> Betheney- I've changed my ticker and due date back to Jan 1st from the 8th. When you get a chance if you want to change me on the first page.. At last ultrasound they told me Jan 1st again. I was going to wait til my dr appt before changing it on here again, but even if he makes it the 8th I will have the baby before then because I plan on being induced. So I'm sticking with the first.. :haha:

Were you induced before? It's generally not as bad the second time round but my GOD I'd do ANYTHING to avoid it again. I'll go as over as I can (unless baby is as big as before). By my third pessary they told me I could wait two days and either have another go or opt for a c-section and I was basically shouting c-section - which I was previously terrfied of! The pitocin...the pessaries...the digging for potatos in my vag :wacko:...please not again.

For prenatals I'm taking folic acid, omega oil capsules and floradix. 

Deedee - sounds like my first pregnancy. I lost a stone in the first tri and was sick nearly every meal and struggled to finish my food. Only off-food, mouldy/gross things (or even dirty washing) make me sick but that's about it. My OH sent me a text describing some awful woman he's just seen picking her nose in public and it made me chuck-up in the street :sick:

Glad a lot of you are getting on with anti-sickness meds :hugs:, you're doing really well - hoping it subsides in a few weeks.

Precious - :hugs:, it doesn't sound good but hoping you'll be getting definate answers from this scan coming :( thinking of you x

Kaiecee - This bubs was totally planned for us, stark contrast to my last pregnancy. Took us 4 cycles but although we have a lot of sex OH rarely 'finishes', maybe only twice a month so timing was very important! The first month I finally got a positive ovulation test we concieved :)

mummy to be - this has happened to Precious also, but depending on how early and the type of scan there's a chance it was just too early to see the baby. Did the doctor say anything about it to you? So sorry to hear your news :( is there another scan booked?

Calista - that is a fab image for just under 9 weeks! I'm getting very excited about seeing mine now :happydance: - though with all this scary scans I can't help but me a little nervous

Lorna - Great news, glad things are looking good :) hope you enjoyed your time away.

Melly - I have very little MS, just react badly to things I find disgusting. If I looked in my bin outside that would probably induce me to be sick for example, I was like this at about 16 weeks last time after the worst of my sickness so I feel grateful this time!

I'm having a few difficulties now. Last time I suffered from gallstone attacks at the start of my 3rd tri, For the last three days about midday I've had a very mild version of that same pain (I can tell you, the full-blown gallstone attack is worse than labour, and mine lasted longer than my labour too)
It didn't matter what I ate last time, my attacks got set off by eating anything in the end until I was unable to eat and hospitalised. I really don't want that to happen this time, hence why getting the pains at 9 weeks isn't the best news for me.
I will mention it to the midwives on monday, but really there's nothing they can do and in my opinion it doesn't affect my risk - just potentially makes things very difficult for my partner and me :(
So fingers crossed the pains stay as they are or disappear completely.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Garfie, I'm so terribly sorry. I see it's almost exactly on the anniversary of your last loss as well. Life can be so unbelievably cruel. I've had two losses myself and I feel terrible for you. I found a lot of support on the loss support forums on here. 
Good luck with everything, I hope you recover quickly from your d&c and can start ttc again soon, if that is what you decide to do. :cry::hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Garfie I'm so so sorry. Wish there was something I could say to help


----------



## Rockell8788

Sorry for your loss garfie :hugs:

I had my scan today thankfully all was fine with bumpy and due date is now 1st January. Hopefully when op gets a chance could it be updated please


----------



## Little J

garfie- my heart goes out to you. having a MC is enough but having to go thru a procedure just isnt fair. I hope your body recovers quick so you get a chance at your rainbow soon. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

i know im scared for my scan today too with all the scary/inconclusive ones.... i hope no one gets any bad news from here on out! Us ladies have tried too hard to keep our little ones healthy and deserve to have happy healthy babies


----------



## chattyB

So sorry for your loss garfie :(

I have some bitter sweet news. I had a follow up scan yesterday morning - Twin 1 looked amazing, stretching, kicking, doing these little "hops" and body rolls, being generally very active. Twin 2 not so good - s/he passed away at about 6+5 :(. It feels really strange, one hand I feel guilty for being over the moon that twin 1 is doing well and then I feel bad about feeling gutted that twin 2 hasn't made it, when I should be celebrating still having a healthy baby.

The sonographer took some brilliant pics of twin 1 and also a very special picture that I will always treasure - one of both twins together.


----------



## JCh

Garfie - I'm SO sorry to hear the news! Sending you lots of love.

ChattyB - Sorry to hear about twin #2, it's wonderful that twin #1 is doing really well and that you have a pic of them together. Reading about the sono made me tear up. You've got a strong little survivor #1, glad to hear that lil bb is doing really well.


----------



## EmyDra

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just to let you know my journey has come to an end.
> 
> I am having a dnc tomorrow at 8.00am:cry:
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

So sorry :( :hugs: xx

Very sorry to hear about your second twin Chatty B, I can imagine the feeling. Very confusing and unsure how you should feel :hugs:...


----------



## Little J

chatty- so sorry about twin2 :hugs: it is truley special that you still have a healthy twin1. It is somthing you will always remember. Im glad the tech gave you a pic of both of them together


----------



## duckytwins

oh garfie, I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish I could make it not true. 

chatty, I am so sad to hear about twin 2. I can only imagine how it must feel to want to be happy you still have one healthy baby, but want to mourn for the other. Don't feel guilty at all. You need to celebrate the one who is still with you and you also need to mourn the one who didn't make it. 

Take care girls. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Little J said:


> good luck Mama and Brier! May our scans be glorious and filled with happy healthy babies!!

Lets hope so!


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry garfie

sorry about twin 2 chatty


----------



## MamaDee

Garfie big hugs :hugs: I'm so sorry that you are experiencing this. I hope you are able to take some time for yourself and to rest over the next few weeks and try again when you feel at peace again.

Chatty: That is a very tough situation. :hugs: You have evry right to be happy and every right to grieve for the one you lost all at the same time. I am so happy that they were able to get a shot of the two of them together for you, how special. I have heard when one stops growing that early that it can sort of shrink down and "become a part of the other baby". So it will always be with you in spirit and you will see her/him in the child that you do have.- I know I probably didn't describe that exactly right but I hope you get what I mean :hugs:



Hope all goes well for you other ladies who also have scans along with me today!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Chatty - so sorry to hear about twin number 2. I am pleased that twin 1 is doing well but can imagine how heard it is to feel happy when you have mixed emotions.

Twins are a very special blessing - I am so pleased that you have a picture of them both together. 

These last few pages of posts have really made me realise how real this all is. Don't get me wrong I know it is real, but so glad we have each other ladies for support.

Big hugs girls x


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I ate my fill of sushi, which I've been craving for weeks, and chased that with a two hour afternoon nap. It was glorious. One more day to get through and then I get to see my baby for the first time. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Yay on getting to see the baby! So exciting. I didn't think we could eat sushi while pregnant?Click to expand...

A lot of it you can't. You don't want to eat the raw fish kind or certain types cooked because of the mercury levels. I had a tempura shrimp roll and a california roll.

I'm so sorry Garfie, I'm sure you'll be back here soon. Good luck. 

I'm sorry to hear about twin 2, but elated that twin 1 is doing so well!


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, Garfie my heart goes out to you, i am gutted for you hon, soooooo sorry to hear that you are going thru this! :hugs:

Sorry also to the other ladies having a difficult time.

Good luck to the other ladies with scans today!


----------



## La Mere

Garfie- I am so sorry hun... :hugs: wish there was something I could say to help. :cry:

Chatty- I am sorry to hear about twin #2, I can't begin to imagine how you feel. but I am elated that twin #1 is so strong! 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## sassy_mom

So sorry Garfie! :hugs: to you. I hope that you heal fast and I hope that you get your baby soon! 

Chatty B - your post brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad to hear twin #1 is doing well and I'm sorry for the loss of twin #2. I love that you will have a picture of the two together. That is so very special. 

Little J - Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to see your scans later. 

Melly- be thankful you have no MS!! UGH I wish I could be so lucky. It is not something you want. Trust me. BLEH! There are plenty of women who have very healthy babies without MS .... MS should be against biological rules. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Just realized tomorrow I will be a lime!!!!!! :happydance: So very cool!


----------



## JCh

Is it just me or have you seen a lime smaller than a plum? I'm wondering about this mutant plum....


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> Is it just me or have you seen a lime smaller than a plum? I'm wondering about this mutant plum....


:haha::haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ladies, I'm terribly sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

EmyDra said:


> Wow AJ! That's SUCH a clea piccy of your bub <3!
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Betheney- I've changed my ticker and due date back to Jan 1st from the 8th. When you get a chance if you want to change me on the first page.. At last ultrasound they told me Jan 1st again. I was going to wait til my dr appt before changing it on here again, but even if he makes it the 8th I will have the baby before then because I plan on being induced. So I'm sticking with the first.. :haha:
> 
> Were you induced before? It's generally not as bad the second time round but my GOD I'd do ANYTHING to avoid it again. I'll go as over as I can (unless baby is as big as before). By my third pessary they told me I could wait two days and either have another go or opt for a c-section and I was basically shouting c-section - which I was previously terrfied of! The pitocin...the pessaries...the digging for potatos in my vag :wacko:...please not again.
> 
> For prenatals I'm taking folic acid, omega oil capsules and floradix.Click to expand...



I was induced last pregnancy the day before my due date because of gestational diabetes. I had zero contractions that I had felt before going in. They started my pitocin at about 11am and I had her at 8:20pm. I did it without pain medication. It was rough at one point because the pitocin was working too well. :haha: but I know now what to expect and I welcome it this time. :flower:


----------



## brieri1

I'm going to try to go au natural with this labor and delivery if they'll let me. I don't know if they will, being epileptic and all, but I'm going to try for it.


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies I would like opinions please,, i have an appointment for a filling ob said it was ok but I'm freaking out not sure which is more of a risk. Have any of you had dental work done before?


----------



## Betheney

I did gas and air with Eva then had the almighty useless pethadine about 1.5hrs before delivery and labour sucked so effing bad there's no way i'm doing it without an epi this time. I'm having that needle in my back the moment i get there, no way i'm enduring the horrendousness of labour twice. I did it once, i'll take the drugs next times thanks.



brieri1 said:


> I'm going to try to go au natural with this labor and delivery if they'll let me. I don't know if they will, being epileptic and all, but I'm going to try for it.

I have a friend whose epileptic and she only had a couple of seizures if that a year, her seizures are triggered by pain, the doctors told her the pain from the recovery of a c-section would trigger more seizures than the pain from a natural birth so she went natural and had 8 seizures during labour then it ended in an emergency c-section and only had i think 2 seizures during the recovery of the c-section. Everyone admitted afterwards it should of always been a planned c-section.


----------



## brieri1

Betheney said:


> I did gas and air with Eva then had the almighty useless pethadine about 1.5hrs before delivery and labour sucked so effing bad there's no way i'm doing it without an epi this time. I'm having that needle in my back the moment i get there, no way i'm enduring the horrendousness of labour twice. I did it once, i'll take the drugs next times thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to go au natural with this labor and delivery if they'll let me. I don't know if they will, being epileptic and all, but I'm going to try for it.
> 
> I have a friend whose epileptic and she only had a couple of seizures if that a year, her seizures are triggered by pain, the doctors told her the pain from the recovery of a c-section would trigger more seizures than the pain from a natural birth so she went natural and had 8 seizures during labour then it ended in an emergency c-section and only had i think 2 seizures during the recovery of the c-section. Everyone admitted afterwards it should of always been a planned c-section.Click to expand...

I haven't had a seizure in over a year and before that, I was on anti-seizure meds that seem to actually make me have seizures. Pain doesn't make me have seizures, but even if I get the go ahead from a doctor, there's no guarantee a midwife will take on the potential risk.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I am finally a PRUNE!!! :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> I am finally a PRUNE!!! :happydance:

Congratulations! Welcome to double digits!


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Ladies I would like opinions please,, i have an appointment for a filling ob said it was ok but I'm freaking out not sure which is more of a risk. Have any of you had dental work done before?

just make sure you tell your dentist your pregnant. But getting a filling wont harm your baby at all, your gums may bleed a tad more then normal tho (depending on where they do the filling) but dont allow them to do Xrays! They would know better not to tho if u said u were pregnant. 

I had my fair share of fillings with i was younger as well as a route canal when i was 12. Its not too bad, just more annoying sitting there than anything


----------



## brieri1

I've never had a cavity, so I have no idea how that all works in pregnancy.


----------



## Betheney

Brier what's the risk then? I researched epilepsy and pregnancy with my friend and pretty much the only risks were the medications epileptic people are on but can't go off can affect the baby but other than that there were no increased risks, other than her who pretty much only has seizures that are triggered by pain or if she doesn't take her meds, so she didn't go off them.


----------



## brieri1

Betheney said:


> Brier what's the risk then? I researched epilepsy and pregnancy with my friend and pretty much the only risks were the medications epileptic people are on but can't go off can affect the baby but other than that there were no increased risks, other than her who pretty much only has seizures that are triggered by pain or if she doesn't take her meds, so she didn't go off them.

I'm hoping that's the way a midwife sees it, lol. That's how I see it. But the stress labor and delivery put on your body increases the chance of seizures. I told my OB about it and she didn't seem too concerned, especially since those who are going to have a seizure problem with pregnancy, labor and delivery tend to start from the get go, but she did say I will probably struggle with finding a midwife willing to assume the risk. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brier, just to warn you, a friend of mine suffered epilepsy for a while (she hasn't had a seizure for about 6 years). The last seizure she had was during labour, and she thinks it's because the midwife administered her pethidine. She didn't even want pethidine, she has 4 children and delivered all the other 3 with just gas and air. She was furious and considered taking action against the midwife as she was almost 2 years clear from seizures at that point. I'm not saying the pethidine definitely caused the seizure but my friend felt it did and managed all her other births just fine.x


----------



## tinytears

hey ladies

I have been stalking this thread since day one but never post as i am still having a hard time believing I am preggo!!


I am so sorry for you ladies who have suffered a loss or who are going through a hard time at the mo. :hugs:

I got the date for my first scan today, it will be Wednesday 27th and I will be 12 weeks 3 days. I thought I was looking forward to it but I seem to be freaking out, what if its bad news? What are the chances of there being something wrong?
I waited so long to get pregnant I can&#8217;t imagine losing it all now. I have had no pains or bleeding but also I have not had that many symptoms. I&#8217;m more tired and I pee more and some morning I wake up a feel like I have had a night on the booze but could that all be in my head.

I know I&#8217;m just stressing myself out but I can&#8217;t seem to calm myself down 
:nope:


----------



## brieri1

Mrs Miggins said:


> Brier, just to warn you, a friend of mine suffered epilepsy for a while (she hasn't had a seizure for about 6 years). The last seizure she had was during labour, and she thinks it's because the midwife administered her pethidine. She didn't even want pethidine, she has 4 children and delivered all the other 3 with just gas and air. She was furious and considered taking action against the midwife as she was almost 2 years clear from seizures at that point. I'm not saying the pethidine definitely caused the seizure but my friend felt it did and managed all her other births just fine.x

Thanks for the information. What is pethidine? I've never heard of it. My husband offered to deliver our baby at home in the bath tub if need be, lol.


----------



## brieri1

tinytears said:


> hey ladies
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since day one but never post as i am still having a hard time believing I am preggo!!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for you ladies who have suffered a loss or who are going through a hard time at the mo. :hugs:
> 
> I got the date for my first scan today, it will be Wednesday 27th and I will be 12 weeks 3 days. I thought I was looking forward to it but I seem to be freaking out, what if its bad news? What are the chances of there being something wrong?
> I waited so long to get pregnant I cant imagine losing it all now. I have had no pains or bleeding but also I have not had that many symptoms. Im more tired and I pee more and some morning I wake up a feel like I have had a night on the booze but could that all be in my head.
> 
> I know Im just stressing myself out but I cant seem to calm myself down
> :nope:

I have my ultrasound tomorrow and I have worries about it, too. For one, my husband keeps telling me its multiples, and even though they don't run in either of our families, its suddenly feeling like a real concern. Not that I wouldn't be excited if its twins, I would just like to start off with one baby so I can learn how to be a mom. I'm also worried that they are going to tell me I'm not as far along as I think I am since everyone on here seems to be further along than they thought, lol. I'm worried I'm going to be the one that's the opposite. My on and off morning sickness and exhaustion makes me feel like the baby is definitely still alive in there, but you never know. I'll feel a lot better when I'm looking at it tomorrow and hearing its heartbeat and they are, hopefully, confirming my dates.

I haven't had any pains or bleeding either. My sister told me having a miscarriage kind of feels like the beginning stages of labor, making it unmistakable. I know its hard, but it'll be better for you and baby if you don't stress yourself out. At this point, everything is going splendidly. :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Tinytears - hello, welcome and congratulations.

My next scan is June 26 and I'll be 12 + 4 so very close to you in dates. I'm due jan 4.
It's totally normal to be anxious, I feel exactly as you do but have learnt to think to some extent 'what will be will be' and if it's meant to be it will.

Have you had any scans at all yet? After a heart beat is visible, around 7-8 weeks I believe your 90% less likely to miscarry than the weeks beforehand. Of course that doesn't mean there isn't any risk associated with weeks 8-12 and 12+, I am sure everything will be fine, try not to worry about it and maybe focus on the joy you'll feel when you see your little one on the screen.

I've had some early problems, suspected ectopic and bleeding so have had 3 scans so far; 4,6 and 8 weeks and have felt the same before all of them. It is natural to worry and I have everything crossed that we'll both be fine x


----------



## Betheney

snowangel lucky your post was re-quoted with the tidbit of info about changing your date because i had completely forgotten. lol


----------



## Betheney

It's 3am in Thurs morning for me which means i'm now 10+6 and it blows my mind that i'm 11 weeks tomorrow, where has the time GONE?!


----------



## snowangel187

Wow what a time difference. It's Wednesday 1:30pm here. ;)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Are you planning on moving the thread to second trimester at some point?


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> snowangel lucky your post was re-quoted with the tidbit of info about changing your date because i had completely forgotten. lol


Lol. That's ok, I wasn't to worried about it. :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's 6.30pm here.

Betheney - I know we have scans on the same day, mine is 9.00am which I think will be 6pm where you are? X


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Worst day ever! First time I actually have to sit on the bathroom floor because my sickness wouldn't stop...


----------



## mammaspath

DeedeeBeester said:


> Worst day ever! First time I actually have to sit on the bathroom floor because my sickness wouldn't stop...

i hear ya............been so nauseous last two days...........dull achy back and hip achy..........im gonna lose it if i go on friday and get bad news! ugh this is terrible!!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## brieri1

Its almost 11:30 AM on Wednesday here.. Wow, what a time difference. I love our diverse group!


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> Its almost 11:30 AM on Wednesday here.. Wow, what a time difference. I love our diverse group!

Its 1:30pm here in the midwest! Im sure u live on the west coast?


----------



## MamaDee

Unfortunately ladies I don't have a positive update. I was able to go in early for my scan since I took the day off sick, they got me in at 12pm. 

We could see the baby clearly however this time the heartbeat was no longer present. It appears that it stopped growing around 7w6d. I am pretty devastated, although there may have been hints along the way, the sudden growth spurt and heart beat that were seen last wednesday were very encouraging :( Got my hopes up for nothing and it doesn't help that my symptoms are in full force. HCG is very high as well, this combined with the fact that I leave for vacation next Friday my OB has suggested a D&C as the best management. I am scheduled to go into the hospital for this Friday morning and am petrified of the procedure.

For anyone else who may be worried about this, my ob did continuously say that it is a random chromosome fluke and that something would have been wrong with the baby and that my chances of experiencing another missed miscarriage are quite rare. He ensured me that as dh and I were already able to have a healthy child together it is absolutely not any type of genetic issue with either of us. Its hard to wrap my mind around as I am only 25 and now this is my second m/c. DS was an unplanned joyeous surprise, never thought it would be so difficult when it came down to planning one.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm a prune today too!! Woohoo! So when does the bloat stop? It's gotten so bad over the last few days and it's painful. I look 6 months pregnant and some of my shorts don't fit... Help!!


----------



## Little J

i am so sorry mama :hugs:

atleast your Dr. gave words of encouragement instead of just leaving you hanging in sadness. Youll get your rainbow baby this year, i know it :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Silly auto correct... My shirts don't fit. Ugh.

I'm very sorry to all the ladies who have experienced sadness on this thread. My heart truly goes out to you. I have my first scan next week at 11+1 and I'm terrified that something will be out of sorts...


----------



## La Mere

I am so sorry mama.. :cry: :hugs: thinking of you.


----------



## brieri1

I'm so sorry, mama. I can only imagine what you are going through. I'm certain you'll get pregnant again soon and you'll be back here before you know it. Good luck. 

I have a question. Is it better to go by your lmp due date or the ultrasound due date? From what I can tell, the first trimester ultrasound due date is better since at the point I'm at, babies grow at basically the same rate, so its easy to calculate an accurate due date, where as lmp is just a guess, but I wanted to get the opinion of you lovely ladies.


----------



## garfie

Mama - I am so sorry for your loss hun, I'm right there with you it's bloody hard isn't it?

My DnC is tomorrow wishing you luck for yours hun:flower:

Here if you want to talk hun.

:hugs:

X


----------



## mammaspath

oh mamma - my heart goes out to you!!!

garfie - u too!


----------



## sassy_mom

MamaOfOne said:


> Unfortunately ladies I don't have a positive update. I was able to go in early for my scan since I took the day off sick, they got me in at 12pm.
> 
> We could see the baby clearly however this time the heartbeat was no longer present. It appears that it stopped growing around 7w6d. I am pretty devastated, although there may have been hints along the way, the sudden growth spurt and heart beat that were seen last wednesday were very encouraging :( Got my hopes up for nothing and it doesn't help that my symptoms are in full force. HCG is very high as well, this combined with the fact that I leave for vacation next Friday my OB has suggested a D&C as the best management. I am scheduled to go into the hospital for this Friday morning and am petrified of the procedure.
> 
> For anyone else who may be worried about this, my ob did continuously say that it is a random chromosome fluke and that something would have been wrong with the baby and that my chances of experiencing another missed miscarriage are quite rare. He ensured me that as dh and I were already able to have a healthy child together it is absolutely not any type of genetic issue with either of us. Its hard to wrap my mind around as I am only 25 and now this is my second m/c. DS was an unplanned joyeous surprise, never thought it would be so difficult when it came down to planning one.



I am so sorry!! :hugs: I hope that you find peace and heal quickly. You will get that precious baby! Just have hope. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So sorry, thinking of you! Sending prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

brieri1 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Brier, just to warn you, a friend of mine suffered epilepsy for a while (she hasn't had a seizure for about 6 years). The last seizure she had was during labour, and she thinks it's because the midwife administered her pethidine. She didn't even want pethidine, she has 4 children and delivered all the other 3 with just gas and air. She was furious and considered taking action against the midwife as she was almost 2 years clear from seizures at that point. I'm not saying the pethidine definitely caused the seizure but my friend felt it did and managed all her other births just fine.x
> 
> Thanks for the information. What is pethidine? I've never heard of it. My husband offered to deliver our baby at home in the bath tub if need be, lol.Click to expand...

Pethidine is pain relief in the form of an injection you can have in labour. Lots of people have it rather than an epidural as its not as invasive but lots of people don't like it. Also it crosses the placenta so you can end up with a very sleepy baby for the first day or so. I only had gas and air as my labour was mercifully quick so I can't tell you any more about it really.


----------



## Soniamillie01

So sorry mama x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mama, so sorry to hear your sad news. Please don't worry about the d&c, I have had both a natural mc and a d&c and the recovery from the d&c was a million times easier. I had no pain whatsoever afterwards. My cycle took a couple of months to get back to normal but physically you should feel ok. Take care, get rest, and again I'm so very sorry.


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies, it's been awhile since I have been on. My Grandfather unexpectedly passed away last week, and his memorial services were over the weekend. I feel bad, as I did not get the chance to tell him we are expecting again :(

Garfie and Mama, I am so so sorry for what you are going through. Please know we are all here if you need to talk. I am positive you will both be blessed with your rainbow babies this year.


----------



## Soniamillie01

The fetal Doppler I ordered arrived today and I know from reviews online that people don't rate this particular brand only being able to hear from 22+ weeks

I couldn't hear anything but didn't think I would. As it was it only just picked up my own heart beat which is huge compared to baby's heart. I'm not too worries as didn't think I would but I would have been nice.


----------



## BabyDust04

chattyB said:


> So sorry for your loss garfie :(
> 
> I have some bitter sweet news. I had a follow up scan yesterday morning - Twin 1 looked amazing, stretching, kicking, doing these little "hops" and body rolls, being generally very active. Twin 2 not so good - s/he passed away at about 6+5 :(. It feels really strange, one hand I feel guilty for being over the moon that twin 1 is doing well and then I feel bad about feeling gutted that twin 2 hasn't made it, when I should be celebrating still having a healthy baby.
> 
> The sonographer took some brilliant pics of twin 1 and also a very special picture that I will always treasure - one of both twins together.

Chatty, I am so sorry for the loss of Twin 2. I can imagine how torn you must feel. I am so happy they were able to give you a picture of them together. Twin 1 will always have a guardian angel.


----------



## Lilahbear

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just to let you know my journey has come to an end.
> 
> I am having a dnc tomorrow at 8.00am:cry:
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie, so sorry to hear your news. x


----------



## mellywelly

Mama, I'm so sorry.

Chatty, I can't imagine how you must be feeling, so sorry for the loss of twin 2.

Babydust, sorry to hear of the loss of your grandfather too.


----------



## AJThomas

mama i'm very sorry for your loss, we're all here to help in any way we can.

Brieri I have my doubts about ultrasound dates, i measured 11w 3d and i know that must be wrong cause that would mean i ovulated cd7 which would be a day or 2 after AF stopped. The Dr. said it's not unusual to measure a week ahead or a week behind so ill be working with LMP unless i'm still ahead at my next scan. 

That means my due date is now Jan. 3rd instead of 4th but it's not too serious either way.


----------



## Lilahbear

MamaOfOne said:


> Unfortunately ladies I don't have a positive update. I was able to go in early for my scan since I took the day off sick, they got me in at 12pm.
> 
> We could see the baby clearly however this time the heartbeat was no longer present. It appears that it stopped growing around 7w6d. I am pretty devastated, although there may have been hints along the way, the sudden growth spurt and heart beat that were seen last wednesday were very encouraging :( Got my hopes up for nothing and it doesn't help that my symptoms are in full force. HCG is very high as well, this combined with the fact that I leave for vacation next Friday my OB has suggested a D&C as the best management. I am scheduled to go into the hospital for this Friday morning and am petrified of the procedure.
> 
> For anyone else who may be worried about this, my ob did continuously say that it is a random chromosome fluke and that something would have been wrong with the baby and that my chances of experiencing another missed miscarriage are quite rare. He ensured me that as dh and I were already able to have a healthy child together it is absolutely not any type of genetic issue with either of us. Its hard to wrap my mind around as I am only 25 and now this is my second m/c. DS was an unplanned joyeous surprise, never thought it would be so difficult when it came down to planning one.

Mama - sorry to hear your news too. x


----------



## span

Garfie and Mama - I'm so sorry for your losses. :nope::hugs:
Chatty - sorry for your loss of twin 2.:hugs: So glad that twin 1 is doing great and how lovely that you have that precious scan pic.:cloud9:

I got work to scan me today. Little bubs was having a right old wriggle (and you could see the heart flicking away) which was lovely to see and I feel closer to him/her now. :cloud9:
Head is on the left, legs on the right and there's a little hand just above the face. :cloud9:
My 'proper' scan is 3rd July, which will be 12w5d. :thumbup: 

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P2010w.jpg


----------



## brieri1

Little J said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Its almost 11:30 AM on Wednesday here.. Wow, what a time difference. I love our diverse group!
> 
> Its 1:30pm here in the midwest! Im sure u live on the west coast?Click to expand...

Yup, good ol' sunny California.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wonderful scan Span!! :)


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> mama i'm very sorry for your loss, we're all here to help in any way we can.
> 
> Brieri I have my doubts about ultrasound dates, i measured 11w 3d and i know that must be wrong cause that would mean i ovulated cd7 which would be a day or 2 after AF stopped. The Dr. said it's not unusual to measure a week ahead or a week behind so ill be working with LMP unless i'm still ahead at my next scan.
> 
> That means my due date is now Jan. 3rd instead of 4th but it's not too serious either way.

Some people ovulate on their period, it is possible to conceive that soon, though I'm not familiar with your cycle, so I have no idea how that works or fits in with you. For me, I do know the day of my last period, but my body was still regulating from getting off of birth control a couple months before, so I'm not entirely sure when I conceived and how far along I should be. First trimester ultrasounds, two of them 4 weeks apart, are supposed to be the most accurate. After the first trimester, the baby grows at its own rate, so a due date derived from then isn't accurate.


----------



## EmyDra

:cry: So sorry Mama :( it's been a sad day for this thread. Thinking of both you lovely ladis :hugs:


----------



## span

With my last one they brought my due date forward by 9 days! I could understand a few days as I think we conceived on our wedding night but the 9 days was crazy. Hubby told the sonographer that it must have been the immaculate conception! :rofl: she was then 5 days early, just to baffle us even more! X


----------



## darkstar

calista20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my first ultrasound today and it was unreal! I've never had an ultrasound this early before and was blown away by how much it looked like a baby already (although in this pic it kinda looks like a turkey to me, lol)
> I measured at 8+6 which would be pretty spot on as I ovulated on cd17.
> Baby's heartbeat was a strong 170 bpm! :happydance:
> The ultrasound tech got way better images of baby but she couldn't print any out so I had to quickly take this one with my iphone.
> 
> https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r586/calista34/baby9weeks2b.jpg

Beautiful picture!


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> Am I the only one with no ms? I feel left out lol!
> 
> Good luck to littlej and garfie with todays scans!

My morning sickness has gone now too. Thank goodness for small mercies, we're moving house and its hard enough packing when I'm so tired, I couldn't do it with nausea too!


----------



## brieri1

span said:


> With my last one they brought my due date forward by 9 days! I could understand a few days as I think we conceived on our wedding night but the 9 days was crazy. Hubby told the sonographer that it must have been the immaculate conception! :rofl: she was then 5 days early, just to baffle us even more! X

Lol.


----------



## mamadonna

I am so sorry mamma :hug:


----------



## LornaMJ

Garfie and Mamma so very sorry to hear of your sad news, you both have that little bubba you deserve very soon. I too have had a MC and it is devestating, just make sure you look after yourselves, big hugs to you both xxx. 


I am feeling a little weird today and not too sure how to feel, although it was good news about the HCG levels, I was told its rare not see anything at 6 weeks on the scan and I had both types of scans, however, the sonographer said the sac measured 5 weeks 5 days!!! Has anyone else experienced this and all was OK! I am soo hoping for that little heartbeat next Friday xxx


----------



## La Mere

Great pic, span!


----------



## Kaiecee

Mama so sorry for ur loss my heart goes out to u and ur family


----------



## Kaiecee

Migraine for 2 days in a row so I'm not too happy about that I can't even nap today:( the sickness and wanting to throw up every 2 seconds doesn't help but tomorrow is first appointment and I'm praying to be able to hear heartbeat just to make me feel better :)


----------



## mammaspath

Lorna - i had a scan at 5weeks3days..........they only saw a gestational sac..........i go back on on friday......let you know how it goes.


----------



## LornaMJ

mammaspath said:


> Lorna - i had a scan at 5weeks3days..........they only saw a gestational sac..........i go back on on friday......let you know how it goes.

Hi Mammaspath, will be thinking of you on Friday and hope you see that gorgeous little heartbeat!! And lets hope our little bubbas were just a little shy :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Migraine for 2 days in a row so I'm not too happy about that I can't even nap today:( the sickness and wanting to throw up every 2 seconds doesn't help but tomorrow is first appointment and I'm praying to be able to hear heartbeat just to make me feel better :)

I'm sorry you've been feeling crappy, Kaiecee. I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!!!:hugs:


On another note: Has anyone here ever done any research on unassisted homebirth?? Or know anyone who has had one? My last experience with a midwife wasn't exactly the best, ended up in the hospital, even though I delivered naturally.. It still isn't where I wanted to be. Just wondering what or if you ladies had any thoughts??


----------



## Kaiecee

Ty and for sure ill let u know ASAP tomorrow fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Ty and for sure ill let u know ASAP tomorrow fingers crossed for me :)

You're most welcome!! And I got my fingers, toes and everything in between crossed for you, Kaiecee!!:thumbup:


----------



## summerhope

So sorry for the losses. It just hurts my heart as I know how big my fear is and I can't even imagine the pain if it were realized. I am hoping you ladies are back here soon!

I have my 4th ultrasound tomorrow. I am so nervous, just hope all is ok and we see a strong heartbeat again. The doc were worried about the sac last time, so I hope that is has grown with the baby.


----------



## summerhope

One other thing that the OB told me is that when they measure the baby during the u/s, the error margin is +/- 3 to 5 days, so if you are measuring a few days ahead or behind, totally normal and this can be on top of your days of ovulation from day 14.


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Ty and for sure ill let u know ASAP tomorrow fingers crossed for me :)
> 
> You're most welcome!! And I got my fingers, toes and everything in between crossed for you, Kaiecee!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ur the best :)


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> Are you planning on moving the thread to second trimester at some point?

Deedee the thread isn't in First Tri, it's in 'pregnancy groups and discussions' so will stay there the remainder of our pregnancies.

It started in first tri because i asked if there were any other people due around the same time as me and we can compare symptoms and i think mods moved it to pregnancy groups and discussions within 1 day. So i rechanged the format to one that more suited this section of the forum (due dates page 1) So here it shall stay :)


----------



## Betheney

La mere i'm terrified of all home births, they're pretty uncommon in Australia and combined with alot of negative press with baby after baby after baby dying.


----------



## els1022

La Mere said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Migraine for 2 days in a row so I'm not too happy about that I can't even nap today:( the sickness and wanting to throw up every 2 seconds doesn't help but tomorrow is first appointment and I'm praying to be able to hear heartbeat just to make me feel better :)
> 
> I'm sorry you've been feeling crappy, Kaiecee. I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> On another note: Has anyone here ever done any research on unassisted homebirth?? Or know anyone who has had one? My last experience with a midwife wasn't exactly the best, ended up in the hospital, even though I delivered naturally.. It still isn't where I wanted to be. Just wondering what or if you ladies had any thoughts??Click to expand...

I have quite a strong opinion on home births. Hopefully I don't offend anyone, just my opinion!! As I've mentioned before, I am a labor nurse. I do my very best to give my patients the birth experience that they envision, whether it be natural, with an epidural, or a c-section if necessary. As nurses we are often the advocates for our patients when it comes to the physicians making decisions. However, I have seen things go terribly wrong very quickly, and it becomes an emergency. Based on what I've seen, home births, assisted or not, make me uneasy. An example from a few weeks ago:
A patient began pushing after complete dilation. Her labor was uncomplicated, she did it without an epidural, and the fetal heart rate was great the whole time. With the first push, the heart rate went crashing down to around 40 (normal is 110-160). No intervention worked to bring the heart rate back up. They ended up doing an emergency c-section, it only took a few minutes to get the baby out, and the baby was born without a pulse. Thank God the NICU was able to resuscitate the baby, but he was hospitalized for a week. The doctors say that if it had taken just two minutes longer, the baby wouldn't have made it. This patient had refused an IV at the beginning, but was convinced to at least have one placed and get no fluids. The time to place that IV had she not gotten it prior could have cost her the baby. Some interventions such an IV are truly in the best interest of the baby's safety. 
I know that many, many women have had births at home and have beautiful natural deliveries. However, it is situations like this, even as rare as they are, that would make me not want to take that risk with me and my unborn child.


----------



## Little J

great news!! my scan went perfect!!! so excited, i measured exactly what i expected!! :happydance::happydance:

my little gummie bear had a cute heartbeat with 130BPM!
I almost started crying, and hubby teared up, i can say this is one of the BEST moments of my life.

Thanks for all the support ladies! I can somewhat relax now


----------



## els1022

On another note, my heart truly hurts for all the ladies who got bad news today. What a sad day on here. :cry:
Garfie, Mama, Chatty, may you find peace through this and your hearts heal.


----------



## summerhope

Little J said:


> great news!! my scan went perfect!!! so excited, i measured exactly what i expected!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> my little gummie bear had a cute heartbeat with 130BPM!
> I almost started crying, and hubby teared up, i can say this is one of the BEST moments of my life.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies! I can somewhat relax now

Yayy! So glad it all went well! Did you get a pic?


----------



## Betheney

Els1022 i did write a long thing about home birthing but deleted it in case i too was offending anyone. lol.

but here it is

In Australia homebirths in general are extremely uncommon and i'm down right petrified of them, there's a big stigma attached to them here and there are CONSTANTLY bad stories in the news about them like i said baby after baby after baby dying, the latest one is 3 separate babies from 3 separate pregnancies were ALL found by the coroner would have lived without a doubt had they been in a hospital setting with a cesarean section. The laws in Australia are getting harder and harder for women to have home births and midwives to be able to do them so it's forcing women to go unassisted which is creating more bad news, i know one huge Australian homebirth advocator Janet Fraser had an unassisted birth and her baby died, they're now battling it out with authorities as she said during the emergency call about the baby breathing or cord pulsing or something but babies who are born alive receive autopsies and she doesn't want one done obviously as it can damage the reputation of home birthing so they're trying to fight she was delirious and confused during the call and the baby was in fact a stillborn.

I just beleive that no one can predict your labour.... a friend of mine loves the idea of a home birth and nearly got one for her first but being her first had it in hospital instead, thankfully she did because after a very standard smooth labour she's hemorrhaged badly and needed emergency surgery..... I have no doubt that smooth labours can be performed successfully at home but.... no one can predict your birth will be smooth. What about Caroline Lovell another public advocate for home births who was constantly lobbying the govt for the laws to change who had successfully already had one smooth birth only to go into cardiac arrest during her home birth of her second daughter and died the next day, the inquest is under way as to why the cardiac arrest happened but they suspect sever hemorrhaging i believe.

So of course even unassisted home birthing seems way too dangerous to me. The above 3 stories were all published this year in 2012 in a country with only a 0.3% home birth rate. These were also only published because they're the extremist stories, 2 tragedies from 2 separate advocators and then 3 baby all guaranteed to live via c-section. But it makes me wonder about all the untold stories.

But i know it's a lot more common in other countries and the success rates are really high. But i just can't get over that fear. I have complete respect for women who do it and wouldn't never badger a stranger about it but if someone i knew told me they were doing it i would cry and beg them not to. But like i said this is the GENERAL attitude towards home births in Australia and the rates in Aus are only 0.3% compared to somewhere like England which is 2.5%

I have read a few unassisted home birthing stories that do seem rather magical in the birth stories section of BnB, but maybe they glorify it a bit and you still have to think about the risks. Have you read many of them? The women who wrote them would probably be happy to give you any info you wanted.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> great news!! my scan went perfect!!! so excited, i measured exactly what i expected!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> my little gummie bear had a cute heartbeat with 130BPM!
> I almost started crying, and hubby teared up, i can say this is one of the BEST moments of my life.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies! I can somewhat relax now


YAY! I have been checking back since this afternoon waiting to hear. I'm so glad that you have your good news! :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

I've never thought home births were a good idea and especially not without medically trained professionals. To each his own though. I know from my experience with DD, had I not been in a hospital, I have no idea what would have happened to me. I had a normal pregnancy and everything looked fine. I went into labor on my own on her due date and things progressed pretty normal. However, getting into pushing time, my daughter started to get stuck ... the nurse was literally putting her hand between my daughters head and the inside of me trying to get her out. Finally after getting her out, I ripped on the inside up on top near my urethra and needed stitches ... besides that I had so many blood clots on the inside that they were having to literally rake all the clots out after they got her out. Nothing showed that this is something that would happen. I had a happy and healthy pregnancy and I am very thankful the medical staff was there to get me all fixed back up. Like I said, every person should have a choice about their birth plan but for the sake of a healthy baby and a healthy mom, I think that hospitals are a much better place to be or at the very least, a very well trained staff should be with you. I would definitely do lots of research. Talk to all kinds of people who had both good and bad experiences. Know all the facts and details and what all a home birth would require. What would happened if an emergency did arrive. Things like that. 
Again this is just my opinion. Every person has to know what is best for them and what will make their experience the best. Definitely not trying to offend anyone. Just lending my story out there.


----------



## AJThomas

Yay for a good scan LittleJ!! We are due some good news in here. 

As for home birth, I am considering one too with a midwife present, babies and mothers die all the time in hospitals too so birth has risks either way. To each her own though, it is a decision only you can make, noone can make it for you. Just research all your options and do what is best for you.


----------



## darkstar

If my first birth hadn't been in a hospital I hate to think what would have happened. I had placenta previa which wasn't discovered until I was fully dilated and I also haemmoraged and needed transfusions. I wouldn't risk it. 
Not to mention cleaning up the mess afterwards, no thanks! It looked like the scene of a horror movie after my first birth, I wouldn't want my poor husband cleaning that up


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry for your losses, Ladies! It really breaks my heart. No women should endure the loss of a child. :hugs: 
Little J: So, happy to hear your scan went perfect! I've been checking in for your update periodically today! :happydance: 
Homebirth isn't for me!


----------



## Betheney

darkstar said:


> If my first birth hadn't been in a hospital I hate to think what would have happened. I had placenta previa which wasn't discovered until I was fully dilated and I also haemmoraged and needed transfusions. I wouldn't risk it.
> Not to mention cleaning up the mess afterwards, no thanks! It looked like the scene of a horror movie after my first birth, I wouldn't want my poor husband cleaning that up

Undiagnosed placenta previa!!!! How effing scary.


----------



## mamadonna

Little J said:


> great news!! my scan went perfect!!! so excited, i measured exactly what i expected!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> my little gummie bear had a cute heartbeat with 130BPM!
> I almost started crying, and hubby teared up, i can say this is one of the BEST moments of my life.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies! I can somewhat relax now

Wohoo,I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## mellywelly

Anyone else hoping for a vbac?


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry miss read last thread,that's what i get with trying to do too much at once,i did have a vbac but i have had 3 sections now so there is no way they would allow me to labour


----------



## mummy to be

Well after seeing the doctor today i still feel that things are not looking good here.. Finally got to actually see the u/s pics... definitely nothing in there. u/s was done vaginally as well to make sure. Still nothing. Gest sac measured 6w 3days and i was exactly 8 on the day. volk sac measured 4.9mm so not the best... no fetal pole developed..... :( Talk about devastation..... 
But the doc is sending me for bloods mon and wed and back to go over results on Thursday!!! God i just want answers... but i have spoken to multiple experienced midwives, nurses and docs and they have all told me honestly that the chance of it appearing is VERY unlikely....... 
WHY IS THE WORLD SO CRUEL!!!!! I have never felt so hollow. :(
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mummy to be - sorry to hear that, sending you special thoughts right now x

I've had some very strong tummy pains this morning, especially if I move or twist, in lower admoninal area. Not sure what's going on. x


----------



## LornaMJ

mummy to be said:


> Well after seeing the doctor today i still feel that things are not looking good here.. Finally got to actually see the u/s pics... definitely nothing in there. u/s was done vaginally as well to make sure. Still nothing. Gest sac measured 6w 3days and i was exactly 8 on the day. volk sac measured 4.9mm so not the best... no fetal pole developed..... :( Talk about devastation.....
> But the doc is sending me for bloods mon and wed and back to go over results on Thursday!!! God i just want answers... but i have spoken to multiple experienced midwives, nurses and docs and they have all told me honestly that the chance of it appearing is VERY unlikely.......
> WHY IS THE WORLD SO CRUEL!!!!! I have never felt so hollow. :(

So so sorry to hear what has happened today and you are right the world does seem cruel at times. Hopefully you may still have that miracle baby xxx

I am feeling very nervous about my scan next Friday were I will also be 8 weeks and so hope not to still see a empty sac. Baby dust to you and FX for some answers soon xx


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry mummy2be, I don't want to give you false hope as that is pretty much what happened to me 4 times in a row but I *really* hope that your dates are out and things turn around for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

I am so sorry to hear about all the losses this week. My heart truly hurts for you ladies, as I know exactly what you are going through. There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better or to make the pain go away. Just know that time will heal pain, but you will never forger.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mummy to be said:


> Well after seeing the doctor today i still feel that things are not looking good here.. Finally got to actually see the u/s pics... definitely nothing in there. u/s was done vaginally as well to make sure. Still nothing. Gest sac measured 6w 3days and i was exactly 8 on the day. volk sac measured 4.9mm so not the best... no fetal pole developed..... :( Talk about devastation.....
> But the doc is sending me for bloods mon and wed and back to go over results on Thursday!!! God i just want answers... but i have spoken to multiple experienced midwives, nurses and docs and they have all told me honestly that the chance of it appearing is VERY unlikely.......
> WHY IS THE WORLD SO CRUEL!!!!! I have never felt so hollow. :(

So sorry hun..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> great news!! my scan went perfect!!! so excited, i measured exactly what i expected!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> my little gummie bear had a cute heartbeat with 130BPM!
> I almost started crying, and hubby teared up, i can say this is one of the BEST moments of my life.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies! I can somewhat relax now

Awe so glad it went well:). Hubby went the first time to see baby with me yesterday and there baby was! Moving and all! He was amazed and whenhe heard the hesrtbeat his eyes lit up, i cried happy tears the rest of the day over it lol... Heartbeat is 174 bpm!:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

mummy to be said:


> Well after seeing the doctor today i still feel that things are not looking good here.. Finally got to actually see the u/s pics... definitely nothing in there. u/s was done vaginally as well to make sure. Still nothing. Gest sac measured 6w 3days and i was exactly 8 on the day. volk sac measured 4.9mm so not the best... no fetal pole developed..... :( Talk about devastation.....
> But the doc is sending me for bloods mon and wed and back to go over results on Thursday!!! God i just want answers... but i have spoken to multiple experienced midwives, nurses and docs and they have all told me honestly that the chance of it appearing is VERY unlikely.......
> WHY IS THE WORLD SO CRUEL!!!!! I have never felt so hollow. :(

Still update us hun on how your bloods go! i really don't want to mark you down as a mc :(


----------



## Little J

Yes i have pics, but ill try and post a little later, it just looks like a blob :haha:

The Dr. first did my US abdominally bc the probe wasnt ready yet and you could see the baby and the heart flicker!! I was shocked bc im still so early, but you could see it better with the transvaginal. The baby implanted at the anterior part of my uterus (the front part) which is why i think we were able to see it thru the abdomen right away. Which makes me think im going to get ALOT of kicks coming in the near future!


----------



## Little J

Here is my gummie bear! cant tell its a human yet, but im sure he will grow fast! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







USpic.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats !!:flower:


Little J said:


> Here is my gummie bear! cant tell its a human yet, but im sure he will grow fast! :flower:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am sorry! i know no words will make it better but i will pray for you and keep you in my thoughts and prayers!
i hope you truly get a miracle as often drs are wrong!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


mummy to be said:


> Well after seeing the doctor today i still feel that things are not looking good here.. Finally got to actually see the u/s pics... definitely nothing in there. u/s was done vaginally as well to make sure. Still nothing. Gest sac measured 6w 3days and i was exactly 8 on the day. volk sac measured 4.9mm so not the best... no fetal pole developed..... :( Talk about devastation.....
> But the doc is sending me for bloods mon and wed and back to go over results on Thursday!!! God i just want answers... but i have spoken to multiple experienced midwives, nurses and docs and they have all told me honestly that the chance of it appearing is VERY unlikely.......
> WHY IS THE WORLD SO CRUEL!!!!! I have never felt so hollow. :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

HEY NIKKILEWIS AND mummy to be , ALL 3 OF OUR U/S WERE DONE AT 8WEEKS4DAYS
IRONIC


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i know.. Odd... I go next july 9 th! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oooo nips ur gunna be leavin us in first tri soon! :)


----------



## duckytwins

mummy, I'm so sorry sweetheart. The world is cruel and I'm sorry. It's just so unfair. I hope you can find the peace you need and the courage and strength to try again soon. 

I'm crying today too. Today was supposed to be Tessa's due date. Today, I was supposed to be holding my baby girl in my arms.... :cry:


----------



## Soniamillie01

:hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe i cant imagine what the feels like! :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

nice scan little J!

tomarrow is my next scan........i too had an empty sac a t 5w3d.....it was measuring 5w4days.......so i am completely nervous.......

i have all the symptoms, no cramping no bleeding 

not to be rude but to the ladies that have gone through the same thing.......did you gals have bleeding, cramping, symptoms?


----------



## AJThomas

Hugs to you mummytobe, nothing will ever make u forget, but I pray you'll have a sticky bean soon that will help you thru the pain. 

Hugs to you too Nikki. 

To my fellow 11 weekers, we're limeys today!!


----------



## brieri1

I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow... In 4 hours I get to meet my baby. :happydance:


----------



## JCh

So awesome! You're going to get to see a moving baby, bouncing around! I'm jealous!


----------



## sassy_mom

So sorry mummytobe! :hugs: Has anyone been able to tell you why this could have happened or if this is something that can be avoided if you decide to try again? I hope that they can give you some answers and I am sending lots of :hugs: your way!


----------



## sassy_mom

oooo I'm a lime today!! :D :happydance: Moving right along! I can't believe it is 11 weeks already! Whew! This first trimester is almost over!!


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> If my first birth hadn't been in a hospital I hate to think what would have happened. I had placenta previa which wasn't discovered until I was fully dilated and I also haemmoraged and needed transfusions. I wouldn't risk it.
> Not to mention cleaning up the mess afterwards, no thanks! It looked like the scene of a horror movie after my first birth, I wouldn't want my poor husband cleaning that up


I am with you on that one! Murder scene is an understatement. I would NOT want that in my house anywhere! BLAH! Yuck! I didn't even want my husband looking down at our daughter coming out because I knew what it was going to look like. He didn't want to either. I can't blame him. I don't need to see the limits of which a human body can be pushed. :haha: I don't need my husband scarred for life! :haha::haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

11 weeks for me tomorrow!


----------



## sassy_mom

Are any of you ladies having a hard time with being out of breath a lot faster? If I load my dishwasher, I'm panting and my heart is beating as if I just did my normal 20 minute cardio/strength training exercise!! I was panting when I finished loading it and struggled to start a load of laundry ... now I have to sip on ice water and sit still for awhile. I assume it is because of the extra blood flow which makes my heart have to work harder ... but I still think it is beyond strange. When I am use to working out pretty hard .... before I got pregnant I was use to going jogging with my 50llb dog and pushing a jogging stroller besides doing my normal work out routine. I'm telling you ... pregnancy is full of surprises ... even if you have done this before! lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> 11 weeks for me tomorrow!

Yay! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have felt a little out of breath but not majorly. It certainly is full of surprises.

How are you sassy_mom?


----------



## AJThomas

sassy_mom said:


> Are any of you ladies having a hard time with being out of breath a lot faster? If I load my dishwasher, I'm panting and my heart is beating as if I just did my normal 20 minute cardio/strength training exercise!! I was panting when I finished loading it and struggled to start a load of laundry ... now I have to sip on ice water and sit still for awhile. I assume it is because of the extra blood flow which makes my heart have to work harder ... but I still think it is beyond strange. When I am use to working out pretty hard .... before I got pregnant I was use to going jogging with my 50llb dog and pushing a jogging stroller besides doing my normal work out routine. I'm telling you ... pregnancy is full of surprises ... even if you have done this before! lol

Yep, i am dying! If i get up to put a cup in the sink i am leaning on the counter and panting and stuff. So unusual for me cause i workout too and i had pretty good endurance. To think it might gt worse when i'm bigger!


----------



## Kaiecee

So had my first appointment today and they didn't even attempt to hear the heartbeat since I'm only 8 weeks and a couple days but I'm had 2 other pregnancies and this the first time that they are only gonna give me my first ultrasound at 18-22 weeks so I'm sad about that but at least when I do go I'll be able to find out the sex ! 

Other than that she said everything was good and I got a prescription for my ms :)


----------



## snowangel187

Ok ladies, I have really bad food aversions. Like the thought of any food makes me ill. I do force myself to eat when I can.. And thought I was doing ok. Yesterday I stepped on the scale and I've lost 10lbs. :cry: I wonder if any of you have suggestions. I don't know as if nausea medication would help, I have a call into the dr, but was looking for any help or similar experiences.. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I was like u with all my Pregnancy's including this one even though I'm in the beging stages right now but when I saw my doc today I got her to precribe me meds for ms they work for a while but ur body might get ammune to them
But at least u will b able to hold food down and nourish ur baby in the mean time :) gl


----------



## Little J

I wish i were 11 weeks.... i feel like im the only one thats lagging behind with a later Jan due date!

omg, i wish i could lose 10 lbs, i stepped on the scale yesterday and i almost peed my pants when i saw the #. I know its only going to get worse!!


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> I wish i were 11 weeks.... i feel like im the only one thats lagging behind with a later Jan due date!
> 
> omg, i wish i could lose 10 lbs, i stepped on the scale yesterday and i almost peed my pants when i saw the #. I know its only going to get worse!!

In some cases losing 10lbs wouldn't matter, because usually you start regaining by second tri, but I didn't really have 10lbs I could lose. :dohh:


Kaiecee- Do you think that the nausea med would work for me? I'm just so confused because I'm not nauseous really, and then I smell or see food and no matter what it is I start dry heaving. Sorry tmi. With dd I had crazy cravings and ate non-stop, but so far I can't even eat things I normally love. I'm kind of hoping this is almost over since I'm close to second tri. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

I think it would I was just like u it would hit me just like that never knew when it was coming u really should try it u would feel so much more better and have much more energy I'll be taking mine tonight so it will work tomorrow morning since trying to throw up with nothing in my tummy doesn't feel so good lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snowangel - I too have lost weight, probably about 13lb or so now. I think mine is mainly due to lose of appetite, although that has now returned so sure it won't take long to return. I have a fair bit of 'fluff' so not too worried about it but will be discussing it with MW when I see her.

As long as you are eating, and eating enough it should be ok.
Are you able to keep food down?


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> I have felt a little out of breath but not majorly. It certainly is full of surprises.
> 
> How are you sassy_mom?



Still battling this stupid nausea! :haha: Today is one of the better days. I'm not wanting to run to the bathroom every few seconds. I've learned to not move too much as that stirs up my stomach. I started my baby registry yesterday and that really got me excited. I added general needs (towels, rags, etc.) just to get it going. It gave me something really positive to think about and made me happy to finally get to start some baby stuff. I also got to feel :baby: move again last night. Absolutely wonderful. I'm holding out hope that the MS is going to start easing up on me and things will begin to get wonderful. Hopefully I can get some maternity pants soon. I am showing quite a bit. My husband is shocked that I am already showing so much. I told him it was because this is the second time around. 

How are things with you sonia?


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you ladies having a hard time with being out of breath a lot faster? If I load my dishwasher, I'm panting and my heart is beating as if I just did my normal 20 minute cardio/strength training exercise!! I was panting when I finished loading it and struggled to start a load of laundry ... now I have to sip on ice water and sit still for awhile. I assume it is because of the extra blood flow which makes my heart have to work harder ... but I still think it is beyond strange. When I am use to working out pretty hard .... before I got pregnant I was use to going jogging with my 50llb dog and pushing a jogging stroller besides doing my normal work out routine. I'm telling you ... pregnancy is full of surprises ... even if you have done this before! lol
> 
> Yep, i am dying! If i get up to put a cup in the sink i am leaning on the counter and panting and stuff. So unusual for me cause i workout too and i had pretty good endurance. To think it might gt worse when i'm bigger!Click to expand...


I know! My thoughts exactly. I wonder how hard it will be when I'm 8.5 months along!! I hope that this is just for the first trimester. Hopefully things will even themselves out in the next couple of weeks. I plan on getting back to exercising somewhat so that I stay fit. We can always hope right? :shrug::haha:


----------



## snowangel187

I am able to keep what I eat down, but it takes me a really long time to eat. I literally have to eat 2-3 bites then take a break.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sorry to hear that it is still causing you problems.
I'm having a much better week ms wise, have had a few moments but nothing like I was having, so hoping that's the worse of it done and trying to to read too much into it going.

Ah it must be so wonderful to feel baby move. I haven't as yet. Well not that I know of but have read that first time round it is quite hard to early on as not sure what to look out for, plus I'm a larger lady so think that doesn't help. I have been having tummy ache, well more of a heavy tummy and today had some pains but mainly when I turned or twisted but they seem to have passes now. My cervical mucus has continued which I think is quite normal? Still seem to be losing weight but think that's a combination of watching what I eat and having no real appetite, although that's fast coming back!

I'm not really showing at all but again as a larger lady think that's normal. My clothes are definitely snug around the tummy, have resorted to dresses or leggings with long tops. Can't bear anything on my tummy, especially trousers, jeans or even knickers sometimes. When we found out I measured my tummy with a piece of ribbon and have kept it, I re measured today with the same piece and it just about does up now, at a stretch! My tummy is much harder too.

Nxt scan is 26 so not too long, getting nervous. 
The Doppler I ordered arrived yesterday and as expected I couldn't hear anything, was really faint on my own heartbeat. The reviews online aren't particularly great for this model but it only cost me £1 so can sit on cupboard until later on.

Ah sounds amazing doing the list - is it like a registered gift list? They've just started going them in the uk too as the country seems to have gone nuts for baby showers.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are moving tomorrow and I am in no mood to keep packing! Hubby is here, thank God, his last day at his old job was yesterday and he starts his new job 'till monday, so he is here to help. Although, I wish I could just take my normal naps, but he manages to make just enough noise for me to not be able too.


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> I am able to keep what I eat down, but it takes me a really long time to eat. I literally have to eat 2-3 bites then take a break.

I'm a bit like this, I'm not having ms, but just don't want to eat. Nothing takes my fancy, and the thought of eating can make me feel sick. It's like the food feels horrible in my mouth and I cant swallow. I don't know how much I've lost but my watch is spinning on my wrist, and its normally tight. I find it easier to eat in the day, but by 5 pm, it takes hold
. I just try to eat a little bit of something, even if it's just toast. When all else fails, I usually have a fishcake sandwich, it's the only thing I'm able to eat!


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ah sorry to hear that it is still causing you problems.
> I'm having a much better week ms wise, have had a few moments but nothing like I was having, so hoping that's the worse of it done and trying to to read too much into it going.
> 
> Ah it must be so wonderful to feel baby move. I haven't as yet. Well not that I know of but have read that first time round it is quite hard to early on as not sure what to look out for, plus I'm a larger lady so think that doesn't help. I have been having tummy ache, well more of a heavy tummy and today had some pains but mainly when I turned or twisted but they seem to have passes now. My cervical mucus has continued which I think is quite normal? Still seem to be losing weight but think that's a combination of watching what I eat and having no real appetite, although that's fast coming back!
> 
> I'm not really showing at all but again as a larger lady think that's normal. My clothes are definitely snug around the tummy, have resorted to dresses or leggings with long tops. Can't bear anything on my tummy, especially trousers, jeans or even knickers sometimes. When we found out I measured my tummy with a piece of ribbon and have kept it, I re measured today with the same piece and it just about does up now, at a stretch! My tummy is much harder too.
> 
> Nxt scan is 26 so not too long, getting nervous.
> The Doppler I ordered arrived yesterday and as expected I couldn't hear anything, was really faint on my own heartbeat. The reviews online aren't particularly great for this model but it only cost me £1 so can sit on cupboard until later on.
> 
> Ah sounds amazing doing the list - is it like a registered gift list? They've just started going them in the uk too as the country seems to have gone nuts for baby showers.



I'm glad your ms is doing much better. It is never any fun to go through that. 

I have some problems with pains in my lower abdomen when I turn different ways. They seem to be random and when they happen I have to be very still until the pain passes. I think it is muscle pains. 

It is the same as a registered gift list. Baby showers are big over here in the US. I had 2 with my daughter. My sister-in-law told me with her oldest son, she ended up having 5 different showers because of all different people throwing her showers. I guess that is great in getting things you need but I don't know that many people! :haha: I will most likely have 2 this go around. My in-laws throw one and then my family and friends have another.


----------



## AJThomas

@Sassy, i'm hoping i'll be able to get back into it in 2nd tri, i hate being so inactive but the slightest thing has me gasping. Before being pregnant i was squatting 65lbs 3 sets, 10-12 reps, now i do 1 set with no weight, 10 reps and i'm dying! It seriously sucks.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

As far as home birth, if you look for the terror stories, you are going to find them. A lot of people have the one and only option to go with a MW because giving birth in the US is very expensive when you do not have insurance. I think it's where you must be sensitive before you scare the shi.. out of somebody. There are more positive stories than there will be bad ones. I know that US MW are certified and very well trained. My sister in law, for one, had her first child in a hospital, and she says she hated the experience, the 2 other babies after that with a MW and the last one she was just assisted by her husband who is a Paramedic. I also know that the MW that I've been talking to has referred people to the hospital the second she sees something is wrong. 

As for me, I still don't know. Not because I don't trust the MW, it's just because of my husbands new job and our new insurance.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedee - hope the move goes well.

Sassy - I think I'll have one with friends and family as we are all quite close and everyone knows everyone. Very exciting!

My mw asked me to stop swimming until 12 weeks due to bleeding and I cannot wait to get back in the pool. I want our baby to be a water baby and like the thought of them being comfortable in water as early as possible, hence also the water birth. Don't think I'll be doing my normal one mile a session when I get back, may take a few sessions :)


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> @Sassy, i'm hoping i'll be able to get back into it in 2nd tri, i hate being so inactive but the slightest thing has me gasping. Before being pregnant i was squatting 65lbs 3 sets, 10-12 reps, now i do 1 set with no weight, 10 reps and i'm dying! It seriously sucks.


You are doing better than me than! I'm lucky to be able to walk to the bathroom. I can't exercise at all. I'm such a slug ... part of it is the ms ... but I mean just loading the dishwasher is too much. I'm dizzy and nauseous and panting and my heart is pounding. It's ridiculous! I am ready to be back to normal!!


----------



## AJThomas

^Oh no, it's not my regular routine at all! I've only been able to do that maybe 3 times since being pregnant, all i can think about is sleep.


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> ^Oh no, it's not my regular routine at all! I've only been able to do that maybe 3 times since being pregnant, all i can think about is sleep.


:haha: I feel you on the sleep thing!! I wish I could sleep for about 2 weeks! Even then I don't think it would be enough.


----------



## AJThomas

Been fighting with nausea so far today, i have to eat very, very slowly and make sure i get some burps in or it's all coming up.


----------



## Indiapops

Hey Ladies,

I've not really be on here much lately.. how is everyone??? 

I'm okish now still spotting on and off, which is scary at times but the baby seems to be doing fine.. I think I will feel better after my next scan. I'm not as tired as I was a couple of weeks ago, I'm actually managing to work and not need to sit down every 2 minutes.. I still have to eat every 2 to 3 hours.. but I'm happy with that.. as long as it stops me from being sick :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i ezxplained to my doc yesterda that i was really worried about the back pain... its excrutiating.. he just told me it was the uterus growing and use a heating pad.. OY... i wouldnt mind honestly if i didnt have to drive to work 1.5 hrs each way!! thankfully though i only have a week and a half left of the drive, then i get to teach from home for the rest of the pregnancy, minus one wednesday night class:) gotta love online classes and the internets!!

I got zofran and it was working the first two days, and today not so much :( but i did find that toast with peanut butter and honey really feels good in my belly.. meh.. ok.. now i just want to sleeeeeeep.. one more hour to teach. then the drive, then im home free.. i guess ill have hubby make me some mac n cheese.. yumm


----------



## JCh

Nikki, you should try and go for a swim to relieve the pressure. I had some terrible back pains around 8 weeks and I have tried to sit with better posture as well. It should pass!


----------



## LornaMJ

mammaspath said:


> nice scan little J!
> 
> tomarrow is my next scan........i too had an empty sac a t 5w3d.....it was measuring 5w4days.......so i am completely nervous.......
> 
> i have all the symptoms, no cramping no bleeding
> 
> not to be rude but to the ladies that have gone through the same thing.......did you gals have bleeding, cramping, symptoms?




I had severe cramping last week overnight but only that one time however that is why I was sent for a scan. Was told when they seen nothing that I might miscarry however I have had no bleeding or further cramping! As far a symptoms do you mean PG ones if so I only have sore boobs and feels tired alot!! FX for you tomorrow be good to hear some good news xx


----------



## mammaspath

LornaMJ said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> nice scan little J!
> 
> tomarrow is my next scan........i too had an empty sac a t 5w3d.....it was measuring 5w4days.......so i am completely nervous.......
> 
> i have all the symptoms, no cramping no bleeding
> 
> not to be rude but to the ladies that have gone through the same thing.......did you gals have bleeding, cramping, symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had severe cramping last week overnight but only that one time however that is why I was sent for a scan. Was told when they seen nothing that I might miscarry however I have had no bleeding or further cramping! As far a symptoms do you mean PG ones if so I only have sore boobs and feels tired alot!! FX for you tomorrow be good to hear some good news xxClick to expand...

ya i have sickness, sore boobs tired, food aversions to the max..........im just so nervous for tomarrow!!!:nope:


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> If my first birth hadn't been in a hospital I hate to think what would have happened. I had placenta previa which wasn't discovered until I was fully dilated and I also haemmoraged and needed transfusions. I wouldn't risk it.
> Not to mention cleaning up the mess afterwards, no thanks! It looked like the scene of a horror movie after my first birth, I wouldn't want my poor husband cleaning that up
> 
> 
> I am with you on that one! Murder scene is an understatement. I would NOT want that in my house anywhere! BLAH! Yuck! I didn't even want my husband looking down at our daughter coming out because I knew what it was going to look like. He didn't want to either. I can't blame him. I don't need to see the limits of which a human body can be pushed. :haha: I don't need my husband scarred for life! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

LOL I remember my doc asking me if I wanted a mirror so I could watch my babies head come out. I looked her and said "Oh god no I don't want to see THAT!"


----------



## La Mere

D


els1022 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Migraine for 2 days in a row so I'm not too happy about that I can't even nap today:( the sickness and wanting to throw up every 2 seconds doesn't help but tomorrow is first appointment and I'm praying to be able to hear heartbeat just to make me feel better :)
> 
> I'm sorry you've been feeling crappy, Kaiecee. I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> On another note: Has anyone here ever done any research on unassisted homebirth?? Or know anyone who has had one? My last experience with a midwife wasn't exactly the best, ended up in the hospital, even though I delivered naturally.. It still isn't where I wanted to be. Just wondering what or if you ladies had any thoughts??Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite a strong opinion on home births. Hopefully I don't offend anyone, just my opinion!! As I've mentioned before, I am a labor nurse. I do my very best to give my patients the birth experience that they envision, whether it be natural, with an epidural, or a c-section if necessary. As nurses we are often the advocates for our patients when it comes to the physicians making decisions. However, I have seen things go terribly wrong very quickly, and it becomes an emergency. Based on what I've seen, home births, assisted or not, make me uneasy. An example from a few weeks ago:
> A patient began pushing after complete dilation. Her labor was uncomplicated, she did it without an epidural, and the fetal heart rate was great the whole time. With the first push, the heart rate went crashing down to around 40 (normal is 110-160). No intervention worked to bring the heart rate back up. They ended up doing an emergency c-section, it only took a few minutes to get the baby out, and the baby was born without a pulse. Thank God the NICU was able to resuscitate the baby, but he was hospitalized for a week. The doctors say that if it had taken just two minutes longer, the baby wouldn't have made it. This patient had refused an IV at the beginning, but was convinced to at least have one placed and get no fluids. The time to place that IV had she not gotten it prior could have cost her the baby. Some interventions such an IV are truly in the best interest of the baby's safety.
> I know that many, many women have had births at home and have beautiful natural deliveries. Howeve, it is situations like this, even as rare as they are, that would make me not want to take that risk with me and my unborn child.Click to expand...

Not offended, just guess I will keep my plans to myself or post in another thread. Thanks for your response though.


----------



## mammaspath

i totally had a mirror when i had my kiddos!!! it was actually really cool!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> Els1022 i did write a long thing about home birthing but deleted it in case i too was offending anyone. lol.
> 
> but here it is
> 
> In Australia homebirths in general are extremely uncommon and i'm down right petrified of them, there's a big stigma attached to them here and there are CONSTANTLY bad stories in the news about them like i said baby after baby after baby dying, the latest one is 3 separate babies from 3 separate pregnancies were ALL found by the coroner would have lived without a doubt had they been in a hospital setting with a cesarean section. The laws in Australia are getting harder and harder for women to have home births and midwives to be able to do them so it's forcing women to go unassisted which is creating more bad news, i know one huge Australian homebirth advocator Janet Fraser had an unassisted birth and her baby died, they're now battling it out with authorities as she said during the emergency call about the baby breathing or cord pulsing or something but babies who are born alive receive autopsies and she doesn't want one done obviously as it can damage the reputation of home birthing so they're trying to fight she was delirious and confused during the call and the baby was in fact a stillborn.
> 
> I just beleive that no one can predict your labour.... a friend of mine loves the idea of a home birth and nearly got one for her first but being her first had it in hospital instead, thankfully she did because after a very standard smooth labour she's hemorrhaged badly and needed emergency surgery..... I have no doubt that smooth labours can be performed successfully at home but.... no one can predict your birth will be smooth. What about Caroline Lovell another public advocate for home births who was constantly lobbying the govt for the laws to change who had successfully already had one smooth birth only to go into cardiac arrest during her home birth of her second daughter and died the next day, the inquest is under way as to why the cardiac arrest happened but they suspect sever hemorrhaging i believe.
> 
> So of course even unassisted home birthing seems way too dangerous to me. The above 3 stories were all published this year in 2012 in a country with only a 0.3% home birth rate. These were also only published because they're the extremist stories, 2 tragedies from 2 separate advocators and then 3 baby all guaranteed to live via c-section. But it makes me wonder about all the untold stories.
> 
> But i know it's a lot more common in other countries and the success rates are really high. But i just can't get over that fear. I have complete respect for women who do it and wouldn't never badger a stranger about it but if someone i knew told me they were doing it i would cry and beg them not to. But like i said this is the GENERAL attitude towards home births in Australia and the rates in Aus are only 0.3% compared to somewhere like England which is 2.5%
> 
> I have read a few unassisted home birthing stories that do seem rather magical in the birth stories section of BnB, but maybe they glorify it a bit and you still have to think about the risks. Have you read many of them? The women who wrote them would probably be happy to give you any info you wanted.


I've actually talked to a friend of min IRL who had all 3 of her kids at home, 2 unassisted and a few ladies on here. Have read numerous stories and watched about as many birthing videos. So it's not like it's just some willy nilly idea I've had.... And as for hospital settings, I've never ever felt comfortable in a hospital setting, even just visiting a relative. Of course it is becoming more common here in the states, at least in the states I've lived. I respect your opinions and thank you for your replies... But as I said, I think I will just keep to myself and find some other threads where I might get a lil more support in.. Thanks though ladies.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> So had my first appointment today and they didn't even attempt to hear the heartbeat since I'm only 8 weeks and a couple days but I'm had 2 other pregnancies and this the first time that they are only gonna give me my first ultrasound at 18-22 weeks so I'm sad about that but at least when I do go I'll be able to find out the sex !
> 
> Other than that she said everything was good and I got a prescription for my ms :)

I'm so glad everything went okay, but I am super sorry they didn't even try to find the HB! That stinks!!! You have to keep me updated!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi La Mere. Just wanted to say that I have 2 friends who have had home births and found it a completely fantastic and amazing experience. They couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## La Mere

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi La Mere. Just wanted to say that I have 2 friends who have had home births and found it a completely fantastic and amazing experience. They couldn't recommend it enough.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaiecee said:


> So had my first appointment today and they didn't even attempt to hear the heartbeat since I'm only 8 weeks and a couple days but I'm had 2 other pregnancies and this the first time that they are only gonna give me my first ultrasound at 18-22 weeks so I'm sad about that but at least when I do go I'll be able to find out the sex !
> 
> Other than that she said everything was good and I got a prescription for my ms :)

Wow, that is a long wait. Glad you have a prescription for your MS, though. And I bet you have a doppler or plan to purchase one. In the waiting case... I couldn't live without one. You'll feel baby move before seeing baby. That is crazy!


----------



## LornaMJ

La Mere said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Els1022 i did write a long thing about home birthing but deleted it in case i too was offending anyone. lol.
> 
> but here it is
> 
> In Australia homebirths in general are extremely uncommon and i'm down right petrified of them, there's a big stigma attached to them here and there are CONSTANTLY bad stories in the news about them like i said baby after baby after baby dying, the latest one is 3 separate babies from 3 separate pregnancies were ALL found by the coroner would have lived without a doubt had they been in a hospital setting with a cesarean section. The laws in Australia are getting harder and harder for women to have home births and midwives to be able to do them so it's forcing women to go unassisted which is creating more bad news, i know one huge Australian homebirth advocator Janet Fraser had an unassisted birth and her baby died, they're now battling it out with authorities as she said during the emergency call about the baby breathing or cord pulsing or something but babies who are born alive receive autopsies and she doesn't want one done obviously as it can damage the reputation of home birthing so they're trying to fight she was delirious and confused during the call and the baby was in fact a stillborn.
> 
> I just beleive that no one can predict your labour.... a friend of mine loves the idea of a home birth and nearly got one for her first but being her first had it in hospital instead, thankfully she did because after a very standard smooth labour she's hemorrhaged badly and needed emergency surgery..... I have no doubt that smooth labours can be performed successfully at home but.... no one can predict your birth will be smooth. What about Caroline Lovell another public advocate for home births who was constantly lobbying the govt for the laws to change who had successfully already had one smooth birth only to go into cardiac arrest during her home birth of her second daughter and died the next day, the inquest is under way as to why the cardiac arrest happened but they suspect sever hemorrhaging i believe.
> 
> So of course even unassisted home birthing seems way too dangerous to me. The above 3 stories were all published this year in 2012 in a country with only a 0.3% home birth rate. These were also only published because they're the extremist stories, 2 tragedies from 2 separate advocators and then 3 baby all guaranteed to live via c-section. But it makes me wonder about all the untold stories.
> 
> But i know it's a lot more common in other countries and the success rates are really high. But i just can't get over that fear. I have complete respect for women who do it and wouldn't never badger a stranger about it but if someone i knew told me they were doing it i would cry and beg them not to. But like i said this is the GENERAL attitude towards home births in Australia and the rates in Aus are only 0.3% compared to somewhere like England which is 2.5%
> 
> I have read a few unassisted home birthing stories that do seem rather magical in the birth stories section of BnB, but maybe they glorify it a bit and you still have to think about the risks. Have you read many of them? The women who wrote them would probably be happy to give you any info you wanted.
> 
> 
> I've actually talked to a friend of min IRL who had all 3 of her kids at home, 2 unassisted and a few ladies on here. Have read numerous stories and watched about as many birthing videos. So it's not like it's just some willy nilly idea I've had.... And as for hospital settings, I've never ever felt comfortable in a hospital setting, even just visiting a relative. Of course it is becoming more common here in the states, at least in the states I've lived. I respect your opinions and thank you for your replies... But as I said, I think I will just keep to myself and find some other threads where I might get a lil more support in.. Thanks though ladies.Click to expand...

Hi La Mere I am sure all the ladies on here are just worried for you. However, if it helps I had two friends back in the UK (I now live in NZ) and they both had their first babies at home one even had a water birth at home. They both said it was the best experience they have ever had. I work as a nurse and especially in the UK I know some horror stories of births in hospital. YOU know best in the end and i am sure if you are not too far from the hospital and you have a fairly good pregnancy, it will be a lovely experience for you.I have now opted to have a hospital birth but only because its my first and my DH is freaked out at the thought of me having a home birth but if I am lucky to get pregnant a second time it will be something a consider :flower:


----------



## summerhope

Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## La Mere

LornaMJ said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Els1022 i did write a long thing about home birthing but deleted it in case i too was offending anyone. lol.
> 
> but here it is
> 
> In Australia homebirths in general are extremely uncommon and i'm down right petrified of them, there's a big stigma attached to them here and there are CONSTANTLY bad stories in the news about them like i said baby after baby after baby dying, the latest one is 3 separate babies from 3 separate pregnancies were ALL found by the coroner would have lived without a doubt had they been in a hospital setting with a cesarean section. The laws in Australia are getting harder and harder for women to have home births and midwives to be able to do them so it's forcing women to go unassisted which is creating more bad news, i know one huge Australian homebirth advocator Janet Fraser had an unassisted birth and her baby died, they're now battling it out with authorities as she said during the emergency call about the baby breathing or cord pulsing or something but babies who are born alive receive autopsies and she doesn't want one done obviously as it can damage the reputation of home birthing so they're trying to fight she was delirious and confused during the call and the baby was in fact a stillborn.
> 
> I just beleive that no one can predict your labour.... a friend of mine loves the idea of a home birth and nearly got one for her first but being her first had it in hospital instead, thankfully she did because after a very standard smooth labour she's hemorrhaged badly and needed emergency surgery..... I have no doubt that smooth labours can be performed successfully at home but.... no one can predict your birth will be smooth. What about Caroline Lovell another public advocate for home births who was constantly lobbying the govt for the laws to change who had successfully already had one smooth birth only to go into cardiac arrest during her home birth of her second daughter and died the next day, the inquest is under way as to why the cardiac arrest happened but they suspect sever hemorrhaging i believe.
> 
> So of course even unassisted home birthing seems way too dangerous to me. The above 3 stories were all published this year in 2012 in a country with only a 0.3% home birth rate. These were also only published because they're the extremist stories, 2 tragedies from 2 separate advocators and then 3 baby all guaranteed to live via c-section. But it makes me wonder about all the untold stories.
> 
> But i know it's a lot more common in other countries and the success rates are really high. But i just can't get over that fear. I have complete respect for women who do it and wouldn't never badger a stranger about it but if someone i knew told me they were doing it i would cry and beg them not to. But like i said this is the GENERAL attitude towards home births in Australia and the rates in Aus are only 0.3% compared to somewhere like England which is 2.5%
> 
> I have read a few unassisted home birthing stories that do seem rather magical in the birth stories section of BnB, but maybe they glorify it a bit and you still have to think about the risks. Have you read many of them? The women who wrote them would probably be happy to give you any info you wanted.
> 
> 
> I've actually talked to a friend of min IRL who had all 3 of her kids at home, 2 unassisted and a few ladies on here. Have read numerous stories and watched about as many birthing videos. So it's not like it's just some willy nilly idea I've had.... And as for hospital settings, I've never ever felt comfortable in a hospital setting, even just visiting a relative. Of course it is becoming more common here in the states, at least in the states I've lived. I respect your opinions and thank you for your replies... But as I said, I think I will just keep to myself and find some other threads where I might get a lil more support in.. Thanks though ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi La Mere I am sure all the ladies on here are just worried for you. However, if it helps I had two friends back in the UK (I now live in NZ) and they both had their first babies at home one even had a water birth at home. They both said it was the best experience they have ever had. I work as a nurse and especially in the UK I know some horror stories of births in hospital. YOU know best in the end and i am sure if you are not too far from the hospital and you have a fairly good pregnancy, it will be a lovely experience for you.I have now opted to have a hospital birth but only because its my first and my DH is freaked out at the thought of me having a home birth but if I am lucky to get pregnant a second time it will be something a consider :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, Lorna. :flower: I do understand their concerns, I really do. My parents were iffy when I told them I wanted a home birth with my DD. I just know what would most likely make it an easier labor and better experience for me. I did have a midwife for the birth of my DD, but that wasn't the most comfortable experience as it was her, 2 assistants and two of her sisters. Too many people for me to feel comfortable... that and my midwife lost confidence in me and sent me to the hospital. But, really thank you all for the concern.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

summerhope said:


> Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I am so sorry. My thoughts go out to you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

summerhope said:


> Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:cry: I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs: thinking of you and your family


----------



## LornaMJ

summerhope said:


> Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

So sorry Summerhope, in time the pain will heal and you will be pregnant again soon with a little fighter xx


----------



## brieri1

I'm measuring perfectly on schedule, 11 weeks tomorrow! Heart rate is 167 BPM and he's was hopping all over the place. I got six pictures, but here's my favorite.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00018.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I'm measuring perfectly on schedule, 11 weeks tomorrow! Heart rate is 167 BPM and he's was hopping all over the place. I got six pictures, but here's my favorite.

Awesome Picture!!! So clear! Congrats!


----------



## duckytwins

gorgeous brier! 

summer, I am so sorry :hugs: I wish this didn't have to happen. it's so unfair :cry:


----------



## darkstar

summerhope said:


> Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So had my first appointment today and they didn't even attempt to hear the heartbeat since I'm only 8 weeks and a couple days but I'm had 2 other pregnancies and this the first time that they are only gonna give me my first ultrasound at 18-22 weeks so I'm sad about that but at least when I do go I'll be able to find out the sex !
> 
> Other than that she said everything was good and I got a prescription for my ms :)
> 
> I'm so glad everything went okay, but I am super sorry they didn't even try to find the HB! That stinks!!! You have to keep me updated!!!Click to expand...

For sure but knowing me if I didn't hear it I'd panick and freak out so maybe it's for the better ILl


----------



## Kaiecee

La mere 
Sorry my keyboard was out of wack lol 
So ya like I was saying it might be better they didn't try cuz is freak out for a month till my next appointment but they will do it next time I figure baby is ok if I'm always sick lol

How are u ?


----------



## mammaspath

oh summerhope im so sorry


----------



## AJThomas

So sorry for your loss summerhope


----------



## sassy_mom

So sorry summerhope! I hope you find comfort and get your sticky baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## jpl66

Due January 27th I am new to this site!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jpl66 said:


> Due January 27th I am new to this site!

Welcome! :flower: Excitinggg!!


----------



## Leinzlove

summerhope said:


> Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I'm so sorry, hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## darkstar

Ok show your bumps please ladies I need some comparisons. I know I'm not a small person and it is my third baby but is it just me or is my bump getting ridiculously big?

I'm trying to pack up my house to move and I can definitely feel my belly getting in the way and it's firm.

https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/9weeks4days-1.jpg


----------



## darkstar

jpl66 said:


> Due January 27th I am new to this site!



Welcome


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La mere
> Sorry my keyboard was out of wack lol
> So ya like I was saying it might be better they didn't try cuz is freak out for a month till my next appointment but they will do it next time I figure baby is ok if I'm always sick lol
> 
> How are u ?

I know what you mean.... but I am super glad everything went okay!:thumbup:

I am doing alright... Looking for a good home birth thread to post in. Did find one gal who has been very helpful on here, telling me about her experiences both in the hospital and with home birth. As for how I am feeling, a lil sad but I shouldn't let it get it me. Tired and my back is killing me! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Kaiecee

Why sad? 
I'm doing ok got some food in me u feel like I'm 6 months pregnant lol I've got a good size bump already lol
U want a home birth? How was ur first one?


----------



## AJThomas

@darkstar - DH keeps touching my tummy and saying "wow, it's so firm!!" I'll post a bump pic tomorrow, mine doesn't look as big as yours but it looks so much bigger in the evenings after i've eaten and all the bloat sets in:dohh:. In the morning it looks a lot more normal.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Why sad?
> I'm doing ok got some food in me u feel like I'm 6 months pregnant lol I've got a good size bump already lol
> U want a home birth? How was ur first one?

Oh, just read back through my posts and the replies lol. And yes, I do. I feel so uncomfortable in hospitals. My first was almost a successful home birth, but by the time I actually delivered, my midwife had transferred me to a local hospital. I was still able to have my DD naturally, no pain meds... but I was so uncomfortable in the setting. I've been doing even more research and learning about my own body. And since this is my second and I've experienced labor and the pain of child birth before and handled it quite well (not gonna lie, hurt a lot) I think I am alot more mentally prepared for it this time.... if you know what I mean

@ Darkstar - here's a pic of my bump at about 9+2/3
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-06-11165517-1.jpg


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> A lot of people have the one and only option to go with a MW because giving birth in the US is very expensive when you do not have insurance.
> 
> As for me, I still don't know. Not because I don't trust the MW, it's just because of my husbands new job and our new insurance.

You have to pay to have a baby in the USA? how effing random.

How does the insurance work? is it through your job? So if you're unemployed are you just screwed? I don't know how it works in Aus, i think we just have health care for being citizens, i know it's nothing to do with our employment, all i know is all i pay for are scans and some blood tests but the 3 day hospital stay and delivery and appts are all free, i beleive our health care system covers it. I know it's incredibly hard for homebirths in Australia as i think our health care system doesn't cover much of it (i could be wrong) and it's more expensive to go home birth because you have to pay for the midwife obviously and i know that the insurance midwives have to pay is astronomical which is why it's forcing most women to go unassisted because the availability of midwives is limited.

So how does the health care system in the US work?


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> A lot of people have the one and only option to go with a MW because giving birth in the US is very expensive when you do not have insurance.
> 
> As for me, I still don't know. Not because I don't trust the MW, it's just because of my husbands new job and our new insurance.
> 
> You have to pay to have a baby in the USA? how effing random.
> 
> How does the insurance work? is it through your job? So if you're unemployed are you just screwed? I don't know how it works in Aus, i think we just have health care for being citizens, i know it's nothing to do with our employment, all i know is all i pay for are scans and some blood tests but the 3 day hospital stay and delivery and appts are all free, i beleive our health care system covers it. I know it's incredibly hard for homebirths in Australia as i think our health care system doesn't cover much of it (i could be wrong) and it's more expensive to go home birth because you have to pay for the midwife obviously and i know that the insurance midwives have to pay is astronomical which is why it's forcing most women to go unassisted because the availability of midwives is limited.
> 
> So how does the health care system in the US work?Click to expand...

I don't use it enough to know for sure. But, I do know that if you don't have insurance they make you pay for everything. OH and I paid our midwife around $2200 or so and since she transferred me we ended up paying around another $6000 for having her in the hospital and that was after my OH's insurance from work paid some of it.


----------



## darkstar

AJ &#8211; look forward to seeing your bump 

LaMere &#8211; Nice bump! Thanks for sharing its nice to compare.

Wow its expensive in the US. In New Zealand we pay for nothing its all fully funded, even ultrasounds etc. If you choose to go private it can cost but in the public system if you need an obgyn if you're high risk you can see one through the public system no charge. We have a higher cost of living here though so it probably all evens out.


----------



## Betheney

I think the homebirth cost in Aus is similar actually but like i said hospitals are free. I know the public health system doesn't cover ambulances though and that cost really ranges but it's at least $800... but you can join an ambulance fund for lie $50 a year which would then make it free, me and hubby will finally get around to joining one this year.

La Mere, i would still love you to post on here about your planned way of birthing, i do find it very interesting. I was merely giving my opinion on home births. But that doesn't mean that if you were to continue to discuss it that i would shut you down or argue or anything and spend the whole time contradicting you. Which is why i didn't bother posting facts and statistics because then it just becomes this big argument where we're just throwing facts at each other back and forth until no one is happy.

Doesn't look like we have many home birthers on the thread so of course it doesn't look like you'll have many people to discuss it with. But by all means let us know how your planning is going, i can only speak for myself but i am still happy to hear all about it. It's good to have a variety on one thread.

You said you were unhappy with your midwife last time yes? is it not the same midwife you see throughout your pregnancy? Can you not shop around for midwives during your pregnancy and then choose one that you're happy with? or is it more like you call the organisation on the day and they send whoever is available out to you. Did you say she brought along her 2 sisters with her? as WELL as 2 assistants? that seems rather unnecessary. My hospital midwives told me that the usually only limit the amount of people in a room because it turns into a circus/party otherwise. I'm surprised a midwife would want so many people in a room as we all know midwives are more home/calm centred.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## fingersxxd

Betheney - if you want some very hard facts about US health care you should watch "sicko" by Michael Moore it's a documentary about it. Very scary and makes me happy to live in canada!! 

La Mere - I also would love to hear about your birth plan as it progresses!! I don't think home birth is for me but I'm very interested. I obviously won't have much input but would love to hear about your journey. I hope you will share some with us.


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh and Darkstar I can't post a pick from my phone but I look exactly like that. This is my second baby (third pregnancy MMC'd at 12 weeks) seems we're built similarly.


----------



## Betheney

oh fingersxxd i do love a good michael moore doco and i just found an online stream within about 30 secs so i'm going to watch it now. I'm not saying the US isn't a great place to live but i do love Aus we're a very lucky country and have a great deal of support from our govt in all aspects of life. Although i could with paying less tax ;)

11 WEEKS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where is the time going? I'm a lime today :)

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/11wtickers.png


----------



## darkstar

fingersxxd said:


> Oh and Darkstar I can't post a pick from my phone but I look exactly like that. This is my second baby (third pregnancy MMC'd at 12 weeks) seems we're built similarly.

Cool


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't stop throwing up tonight :(


----------



## Leinzlove

The US does have some help from the government. If you make 200% under the poverty level. You get free healthcare, scans, dental, labor, delivery and then your babies medical care for first year of life is free. 

DD was born with birth defects and her first year cost $400,000 in medical bills. Luckily theres a program called BCMH, Burea for Children with medical handicaps. And that helped soooo much. As DH and I have insurance for $234 a month that covers 80% of expenses. And our max out of pocket is $15,000 but we didn't have to pay any of it... Thanks to BCMH.

(Well the $234 also includes Dental, life insurance, accidental death, disability etc.)

My Prenatal care, Dr., bloodwork, Scans were $7,500. Hospital Stay Two nights, Delivery, Labor, No Epidural, Induction was $11,500.

We paid out of pocket: $5300 plus $3664 year for medical insurance. So, yeah it wasn't cheap $8964!! However, a lot better than the $19,000 had we no insurance.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> The US does have some help from the government. If you make 200% under the poverty level. You get free healthcare, scans, dental, labor, delivery and then your babies medical care for first year of life is free.
> 
> DD was born with birth defects and her first year cost $400,000 in medical bills. Luckily theres a program called BCMH, Burea for Children with medical handicaps. And that helped soooo much. As DH and I have insurance for $234 a month that covers 80% of expenses. And our max out of pocket is $15,000 but we didn't have to pay any of it... Thanks to BCMH.
> 
> (Well the $234 also includes Dental, life insurance, accidental death, disability etc.)
> 
> My Prenatal care, Dr., bloodwork, Scans were $7,500. Hospital Stay Two nights, Delivery, Labor, No Epidural, Induction was $11,500.
> 
> We paid out of pocket: $5300 plus $3664 year for medical insurance. So, yeah it wasn't cheap $8964!! However, a lot better than the $19,000 had we no insurance.

It's crazy, isn't it?! I can't apply for Medicaid because husband makes more than the 200% poverty line, or the scale costs from hospitals because he still makes more than what they ask for %100, and I signed an affidavit that I would not use any State help for 10 years since I entered the US. (I came to the US with a fiance visa and my permanent residency requested that.) And it's OK, I understand why I shouldn't expect tax payers to pay for me. Husband had insurance in his old job, but we had to pay around $600 for both of us a MONTH!, a 5,000 out of pocket and a very high co payment. We heard wonderful things about Midwives and one would cost us around $3,500.00 so we were still going towards that. But now, that hubby changed jobs he is going to have an awesome insurance! $280.00 a month for both of us, $600 deductable and they pay for %90 and out of pocket of $3,000. So we are really considering that option for further U/S and tests, since it's a lot better. But that's pretty much the only reason why we THINK we wont go with MW, because she was really lovely, knowledgeable and seemed to really consider my opinions. I've read that a normal delivery can go from $10,000 to $30,000.00 without insurance! It's INSANE! God knows how long we would be making payments if we went that way!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I'm sure it could've been more than $19,000 without insurance. Because your insurance company works with the hospital and Dr. in your network and they write off alot.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> Yes, I'm sure it could've been more than $19,000 without insurance. Because your insurance company works with the hospital and Dr. in your network and they write off alot.

I would dare to think the difference from cash to insurance is around %100 more the cost.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are still packing!!! I can't wait to go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

TBH the private health care system in Australia does sound similar to these insurance companies on "sicko" and i think if you're ill with certain things then YES you do pay, i beleive specialists appt are paid for by you such a neurologists and so forth or i think you get so many per year under the medicare system. I have a friend with a child with cerebral palsy and some of her appts aren't covered and i know the ones with the paed are rather pricey. But you will get SOME back from medicare (though i'm not sure how much) there is also a medicare levy which means once you spend so much per year on medical bills you then start getting all of it back i think the medicare levey is a couple of thousand a year....

Every Australian is covered by medicare and can receive free doctors visits and free hospital stays and care when needed. I know of a couple of people in private health care who are told by hospitals it would be worse for them if they're admitted as a private patient so admit them under the public system (NOT ALWAYS THE CASE)

fact of the matter is I can't afford private health insurance... at all. There's no way we could and an extra so many hundred per month is just so much for us! it would be impossible. But tbh it isn't worth it for us. What would change this pregnancy had i have health insurance? I would pay so much per month in health insurance, i would pay an extra couple of thousand dollars to whatever obgyn i choose, my husband get's to stay with me in hospital, you can stay a little longer if you like, i can choose what obgyn i want during my pregnancy by then you have to pay them a couple of thousand, my doctor is a GP obgyn anyway. So not only can i not afford the private health system but the public health system seems to do us just fine :)

The ONLY tempting thing about private health insurance to me with labour and delivery is allowing hubby to sleep in hospital with me which isn't worth the so many thousand we'd be out of pocket.

I mean... my entire pregnancy, physio referrals, all blood tests, a 2 night stay in hospital, delivery, immunisations for me and baby while in hospital was all free, i have no idea how much it's worth as i never see a bill or anything.

My brother fell over at soccer and broke his foot, we had 2 x-rays, 1 CT scan, Surgery to insert pins, surgery to remove pins, follow up hospital appts, follow up physio and recovery appts, crutch hire.... all free.... this is free for any Australian citizen with medicare i beleive it doesn't matter at all what you earn.

My dad had a head on car accident he need major surgery on both knees, he had MRI's done on his brain and he saw neurologists but it wasn't just to assess brain damage from the accident it was also apparent that he may have suffered a stroke after the accident which then meant numerous more amounts of follow up appointments, he also ended up with blood clots in both legs so needed further testing and medication. Not to mention he was in hospital forever! Then he ended up with a staph infection where the surgery was done and all this didn't cost him a single cent.

I can't imagine what it's like to live in a country where this kind of health care isn't available..... My dads life would be practically over if he had to pay for any of it....

So do you HAVE to have health insurance in the US? There's no public health care? if you turn up to a hospital with a broken leg will they turn you away if you don't have insurance?


----------



## alannadee

I havnt posted anything in a while but i have been keeping an eye on the thread.
Still a bit worried about my 2nd scan on wednesday, hoping baby is still there and that it has grown!!! My hubby is coming with me for this scan so at least i wil have a bit of support if it is bad news.. But i am thinking positive, still got a few symptons, ms has subsided quite a lot, but still shattered all the time. And not had any spotting or bleeding so all good signs!? yes???
if i hadnt bothered with an early scan i would be none the wiser that my dates were out and not worrying!

My heart goes out to all those women having a hard time at the moment.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Wow! I know the NHS is flawed but I'm glad we have it! I can't imagine having to pay for any kind of healthcare.


----------



## Betheney

Mrs Gibbo from what i can gather NHS is very similar to the Australian health care system, sure we love to complain about it but it looks after us really.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yup! Waiting times are abysmal and it can take a long time to get anything done but I think people don't realise how much things cost!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> So do you HAVE to have health insurance in the US? There's no public health care? if you turn up to a hospital with a broken leg will they turn you away if you don't have insurance?

By Law they have to attend you at the Emergency, but after that you will see a lovely huge bill waiting for you! :) Husband had to go to the emergency because of toxic fumes he was exposed when he was new at his job. He was there for around 3 hours just for check ups, he was fine. He got 2 bills, a Dr fee for $400 and an ER bill for $1,200. Thank God his job said they would pay for it, we definitively couldn't afford it from one day to another. I am not sure about this since I haven't had that much experience with it yet, but it seems like they can't imprison you for not paying medical bills, but I think your credit is damaged if you don't. And you really don't want a damaged credit.


----------



## Soniamillie01

The system in the UK is amazing when you do consider the costs elsewhere. Don't get me wrong we do contribute through insurance deductions from wages. The system in the uk is so over subscribed hence the huge waiting lists.

We do have private health care, payable of course. I'm lucky enough to have private through work but it doesn't cover pregnancy and labour, only really medical emergencies or if you need an operation it allows you to jump the queue, been seen privately, quicker and generally more comfortably. I think private medical care through work is a thing of the past in the uk especially since the recession. It's also a taxable benefit so whilst my employer pays for it I have to pay tax on the benefit at about £300 a year or so. 

My mum had a throat cancer scar a few years ago and again she has private through work. So glad she did because she was in and treated within a day and the caught it in time. I'm not saying that the nhs wouldn't have been the same given the severity but it is comforting to know we have it if need it. Most policies come with an annual excess too, normally around £100 - £200 per year so all in all mine would costs around £400 per year if I claimed.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yeah I'm a lime too x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'll be one on Sunday! Lime time! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Or you can get your wages garnished if you don't pay. My Dr. is nice though and we set up a payment plan thats paid off a month before delivery. After that we just had the hospital bill and they let us make payments on that also.

My sister has two kids and over $10,000 in bills and they let her make payments. I know some people have to go bankrupt or get there debt consolidated. I've also known some to make settlements for less than they owe if it goes past a certain amount of time. If they pay a large sum at once.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just to let you all know the DnC went well - and now it is all over :cry:

Physically I am fine however emotionally that will take a lot longer.

I want to wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy, and to let you know as I don't have a January Jelly Bean anymore I will be pulling away from this thread (although I may pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing).:winkwink:

I want to thank you all for your love and support through my difficult journey and let you all know I am not giving up we will try again it's just going to take time to get my head around things.:cry:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

From being on both ends of the american system...heres how it usually works... When i was young my parents didnt have a lot of money and basically i had no insurance and then i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes.. I was life flighted and was in the hospital for two weeks so u can imagine the hospital bill! About 5,000 per day in icu and my life flight a lone was 5,000... We contacted the hospital and told them the situation that there was no way we could afford this... Beleive it or not, the hospital put it into their "charity" and we never saw or heard of the money again, they simply wrote it off!

So from the age of 15 to 21 i was on medical assistance bc iwas now only under my mothers care and had type 1 diab..it was a life saver.... I got a full time job and eventually didnt need the medical assistance anymore... I will say for the ppl who dont abuse the governments care it is a wonderful thing!

Im now under my hubbies insurance..our co pay for the year is 500$ deductible and 50$ for specialty doctors office visits like the ob/gyn.... The only time i had to pay the 50$ was my very first visit and no other time... We are on a payment plan for our deductible ofthe 500$ throuhout the pregnancy! I dont know what id do without insurance!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will also say...although the healthcare in the us isnt ideal.... I am always seen noatter what and if i request to be seen at my ob's office that day, they see me immediately! I never have to wait for anything unless of course the waiting room is oacked to the max in the e.r.


----------



## Little J

summer- im am so sorry:hugs: my heart deeply goes out to you....


holy cow, so lastnight i was a store and all of a sudden i had a horrible quick pain in my tummy, i got super scared bc right away i thought of baby.... then 2 seconds later... i had to run to the bathroom bc i had diarhea! I really hope it was just from that and baby is ok.

I hate how BM cramps/pains are hard to decifer from others!

yay to all the ladies taht went up a fruit!! :happydance:

I know i saw my little one on wednesday but i cant WAIT to see him again. My next scan is July 17th! It feels SO far away!


----------



## Little J

ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them. 

I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:


----------



## Lauren021406

I feel the same way as you! I have seen jellybeans heartbeat 3 times the last being last week and all has been great, but lately my symptoms are disappearing and reading all threads or even google I am starting to scare myself about a missed miscarriage. My heart truly goes out to everyone who is having a tough time right now, and I want to help support them, but I have to try not stress because that can hurt the baby. I never knew being pregnant was this hard.



Little J said:


> ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them.
> 
> I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Little J , i do agree with you
as we are here for support sometimes i get scared also!! :hugs:


Little J said:


> ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them.
> 
> I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Hey Lauren, my doctor told me to STOP googling things,,, he said its not good for me to read the info out there as alot of it is untrue and unfounded!!! stay positiv and dont stress your lil jellybean needs you to be healthy...good luck and congrats on your :bfp: were only 2 days off !!


Lauren021406 said:


> I feel the same way as you! I have seen jellybeans heartbeat 3 times the last being last week and all has been great, but lately my symptoms are disappearing and reading all threads or even google I am starting to scare myself about a missed miscarriage. My heart truly goes out to everyone who is having a tough time right now, and I want to help support them, but I have to try not stress because that can hurt the baby. I never knew being pregnant was this hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them.
> 
> I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

O MAN ,....BW cramps scare the hell outta me, the first time i got them i was calling my mid wife cuz like you said the first thing you think of is baby, but then you relieve yourself and everythings better but its still kinda scary.....
i have a scan in 4 days, i havent had one in a month soo im excited......mmake sure you post your next scan :)


Little J said:


> summer- im am so sorry:hugs: my heart deeply goes out to you....
> 
> 
> holy cow, so lastnight i was a store and all of a sudden i had a horrible quick pain in my tummy, i got super scared bc right away i thought of baby.... then 2 seconds later... i had to run to the bathroom bc i had diarhea! I really hope it was just from that and baby is ok.
> 
> I hate how BM cramps/pains are hard to decifer from others!
> 
> yay to all the ladies taht went up a fruit!! :happydance:
> 
> I know i saw my little one on wednesday but i cant WAIT to see him again. My next scan is July 17th! It feels SO far away!


----------



## els1022

LaMere- I, like Betheney, would still like to hear about your homebirth ideas! Just because I don't necessarily agree with it personally doesn't mean I wouldn't support you. Please share! :thumbup:

Betheney- In terms of health care in the U.S., I think there are major problems. I didn't have health insurance through my job when my daughter was born. She was in the NICU for 9 days (born at 32 weeks) and the bill was over $15,000. I didn't qualify for medicaid even though at the time I was barely making enough to pay the rent. Then when my boys were born early I did qualify for medicaid (3 in the family including my daughter put us in a different income range) and thank God for that because they were in the NICU for a month and it would have been a six-figure amount that I would've owed. 
I just think it's wrong that the people who are paying taxes into the system don't qualify for assistance because their income doesn't fall under a ridiculously low amount. However, at the hospital I work at we get many women who travel here a month before they are due, from various countries all over the world, to have their babies in the U.S. Their babies qualify for medicaid right away because they are U.S. citizens, so they get the whole hospital stay paid for and then they go back home. Of course I support people immigrating here, but in my opinion these ladies are abusing the system...
I have decent insurance now, but I got a $500 hospital bill for my son when he needed a catscan. And that was after insurance paid their part. :wacko:


----------



## duckytwins

:cry: Oh garfie, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I will miss you and hope that you get a bfp soon with a sticky baby. I hope you find comfort in knowing that you have your own personal angels in heaven, watching over you. They will help you through this and with getting that rainbow you deserve. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Little J

yes, i dont google anymore at all! Just for that reason.... causes for stress/concern than helps. 

Im get worried when my symptoms fade as well.... but im trying to stay positive as iv been told that normal. I also get a little worried im not having full blown MS like others.... i mean, i get a little nauseous here and there, but nothing that makes me actually vomit. My Dr. said women get sick others dont at all and both ways are perfectly normal. 

One of my guyfriends wives posted on facebook after their first scan saying they were pregnant and shes almost 20 weeks now..... Hubby and i are scared to tell everyone just yet just in case until our 12 weeks scan.. i want to shout it from the roof tops bc i am so thrilled but its just a scary time. 

I bought some baby clothes (neutral colors) as a celebration after the scan, but when i was looking thru them it felt sureal... it almost felt like i was shopping for someone else. I just hope everything works out... for all of us


----------



## Little J

garfie- im glad things went well with the procedure, im still very sorry you had to go thru that....:hugs: hopefully u never have to suffer a loss EVER again


----------



## JCh

My Mom has already bought me a couple baby things, neutral outfits, I have such a hard time imaginging it.... It feels surreal and I've had a scan.... 
I'm still deciding on telling at 12 weeks or 13.... It's so difficult!
Plus I won't have another scan for a while, possibly many weeks, more than 4 for sure! :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea I think the cost of healthcare in America is outrageous. It always has been. The guidelines for falling into getting the free medicaid help is basically so low that it is hard for normal people to get on it. When I was pregnant with DD, I was able to get on it because I was pregnant and DH didn't make very much at all. I was thankful then because the hospital bill for delivery and everything that comes with it was over $10,000. Now I might be able to swing the medicaid again just because I am pregnant but I have insurance through my husbands job and it is very awesome. We have a $500 deductible with $2000 out of pocket for the year and they cover 90% .. also I think we pay about $100 a month for it. It might be less.

Here your husband or significant other (whoever) gets to stay with you at the hospital. It isn't extra. All the rooms have pull out sleeper beds for them to sleep in. Funny though because DH is 6'3 and these beds are not really made for tall people! lol! 

I am not fond of hospitals but thankfully I was lucky with DD. There was only the 1 doctor ... or actually I think she was a midwife ... and 1 nurse. Unfortunately I found her to be a complete moron in the process. She wasn't actually my doctor. She worked for their office and she was on call when I went in to deliver. I don't like how they do that. If I spend 9 months with 1 doctor then I want that doctor in there. Stupid really. It's like what is the point of me choosing a doctor just to maybe not have her/him deliver my baby? 

Yesterday I got a few hours of sanity from my ms. I spent all the time cleaning my house because I could not stand it anymore. I think I overdid it and hurt my back but the house was insane. I will be relaxing all of today. I hope that my ms lightens up for this weekend as it is our anniversary. My mom is coming to pick up DD today for her to spend the weekend at her house. I will enjoy getting to rest for a couple of days. I know DH wants to desperately go out for our anniversary but I doubt it will happen. I'm hoping I feel better at least one night and perhaps we can have a nice dinner out somewhere. 

Garfie - I'm glad that you posted an update. I am sorry you had to go through that but I am glad that you will be trying again. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

My symptoms are tailing off now too and it worries me slightly. Still got my sore boobs and tiredness though.


----------



## mamadonna

My heart goes out to you garfie,i had a d&c in 1998,i had a beautiful healthy baby boy in 99 it will happen for you hun!


----------



## duckytwins

I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> LaMere- I, like Betheney, would still like to hear about your homebirth ideas! Just because I don't necessarily agree with it personally doesn't mean I wouldn't support you. Please share! :thumbup:
> 
> Betheney- In terms of health care in the U.S., I think there are major problems. I didn't have health insurance through my job when my daughter was born. She was in the NICU for 9 days (born at 32 weeks) and the bill was over $15,000. I didn't qualify for medicaid even though at the time I was barely making enough to pay the rent. Then when my boys were born early I did qualify for medicaid (3 in the family including my daughter put us in a different income range) and thank God for that because they were in the NICU for a month and it would have been a six-figure amount that I would've owed.
> I just think it's wrong that the people who are paying taxes into the system don't qualify for assistance because their income doesn't fall under a ridiculously low amount. However, at the hospital I work at we get many women who travel here a month before they are due, from various countries all over the world, to have their babies in the U.S. Their babies qualify for medicaid right away because they are U.S. citizens, so they get the whole hospital stay paid for and then they go back home. Of course I support people immigrating here, but in my opinion these ladies are abusing the system...
> I have decent insurance now, but I got a $500 hospital bill for my son when he needed a catscan. And that was after insurance paid their part. :wacko:


Oh yes our system is so flawed it is ridiculous!! When we were pregnant with our daughter we tried to get other help as I went from working to being a stay at home mom and we lost 1 income. We could barely make it and we didn't live beyond our means. We knew what was important and what wasn't and we were told we didn't qualify because my car was worth too much money??!!!!!! My car was a graduation gift. It was new (nothing fancy, very basic, didn't even have automatic windows .. it is in fact the car I still drive today and it's nearly 10 year old) but it was new and paid for in full ... at the time when we tried for some assistance, it was worth about $8,000 still and because the car held that value we were apparently too well off ... despite that we fell into every other category of being too poor. :haha: Perhaps if we had a heap of junk to drive or no car at all then we could have received something. Now I don't want any part of that idiotic system. It's just pathetic. If my husband and I weren't married oh we would be rolling in the benefits. That is where I think the system is flawed. Their intentions I believe started out with the idea of helping those who perhaps ended up in some bad luck however it has turned into a way to abuse the system because of laziness and lack of common sense. 
Haha! Guess I should step off my soap box now huh? :haha:


----------



## Lauren021406

Thanks sometimes i need to hear that!! Wen is your 12 week scan??? Mine is on june 25 ill be 12w5d! I saw your other post about cramps i was getting them a few weeks ago and it turned out it was a uti and i had no other symptoms of one!



nipsnnibbles said:


> Hey Lauren, my doctor told me to STOP googling things,,, he said its not good for me to read the info out there as alot of it is untrue and unfounded!!! stay positiv and dont stress your lil jellybean needs you to be healthy...good luck and congrats on your :bfp: were only 2 days off !!
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same way as you! I have seen jellybeans heartbeat 3 times the last being last week and all has been great, but lately my symptoms are disappearing and reading all threads or even google I am starting to scare myself about a missed miscarriage. My heart truly goes out to everyone who is having a tough time right now, and I want to help support them, but I have to try not stress because that can hurt the baby. I never knew being pregnant was this hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them.
> 
> I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## JCh

Awww, that is TOTALLY understandable! So sorry to hear of ur lil Tess! 
I've contemplated telling sooner but keeping the secret to this point has been kinda fun - people think I can't keep one - guess what, it's been 6 weeks and NOTHING! 
But deep down I really want it off my chest, to share the joy and excitement with others.... It will feel more real then too....


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:


That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i go on June 19th, at 9am. I have to travel like 35 minutes but WELL worth it :) ...i will be 12 weeks and 12 weeks 2 days i believe so we'll see what they say this time!! i was told the measurements and EDD is best if done before your 12 weeks , bc then baby is really growing and its hard to distinguish!! that's why they do the EDD before 12 weeks and then the gender around 20 weeks..IDK i just cant wait to go see my lil bean!! its awesome!! yeah i was having them cramps but i was severely constipated!! like my ticker says "nothing says pregnant like chronic constipation" soooo true...LOL
so Lauren what are you hoping for gender wise>> if ya dont mind me asking where do you live? i live in Ny! WB :flower:



Lauren021406 said:


> Thanks sometimes i need to hear that!! Wen is your 12 week scan??? Mine is on june 25 ill be 12w5d! I saw your other post about cramps i was getting them a few weeks ago and it turned out it was a uti and i had no other symptoms of one!
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lauren, my doctor told me to STOP googling things,,, he said its not good for me to read the info out there as alot of it is untrue and unfounded!!! stay positiv and dont stress your lil jellybean needs you to be healthy...good luck and congrats on your :bfp: were only 2 days off !!
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same way as you! I have seen jellybeans heartbeat 3 times the last being last week and all has been great, but lately my symptoms are disappearing and reading all threads or even google I am starting to scare myself about a missed miscarriage. My heart truly goes out to everyone who is having a tough time right now, and I want to help support them, but I have to try not stress because that can hurt the baby. I never knew being pregnant was this hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them.
> 
> I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

duckytwins said:


> This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret.

Sorry but this made me giggle :lol:


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> LaMere- I, like Betheney, would still like to hear about your homebirth ideas! Just because I don't necessarily agree with it personally doesn't mean I wouldn't support you. Please share! :thumbup:
> 
> Betheney- In terms of health care in the U.S., I think there are major problems. I didn't have health insurance through my job when my daughter was born. She was in the NICU for 9 days (born at 32 weeks) and the bill was over $15,000. I didn't qualify for medicaid even though at the time I was barely making enough to pay the rent. Then when my boys were born early I did qualify for medicaid (3 in the family including my daughter put us in a different income range) and thank God for that because they were in the NICU for a month and it would have been a six-figure amount that I would've owed.
> I just think it's wrong that the people who are paying taxes into the system don't qualify for assistance because their income doesn't fall under a ridiculously low amount. However, at the hospital I work at we get many women who travel here a month before they are due, from various countries all over the world, to have their babies in the U.S. Their babies qualify for medicaid right away because they are U.S. citizens, so they get the whole hospital stay paid for and then they go back home. Of course I support people immigrating here, but in my opinion these ladies are abusing the system...
> I have decent insurance now, but I got a $500 hospital bill for my son when he needed a catscan. And that was after insurance paid their part. :wacko:


I agree. It scares the heck out of me but I'm not one to deal with the pain well. With my daughter it was awful! I was in so much pain and I would not do well at home. Also, I wouldn't want all that mess in my house ... even if it was contained somewhere. But I think that because we have been away from home births for so long ( I mean 100+ years ago, that is where people had their babies) it isn't mainstream and therefore seems odd. 
But it might be interesting to see what you find and your thoughts on it. It may open up new ideas. Never know. Not for me :haha: I am sooo not that brave, but it would be interesting to hear something new.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck DUCKYTWINS, like someone said "I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen." and i feel the same way, i see your ticker says your 11 weeks ...heres a positive stat for you, "DID YOU KNOW that once you see or hear the hearbeat theres only a 3 % chance of miscarrying and after your 1st trimester that goes down to only 1%!!!
good luck with everything fx'd for you ( and sorry about your loss) i just wanted to write you bc i am sooo nervous and scared as well and its good having support as well as someone to talk to! 
:hugs::flower::thumbup:



sassy_mom said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i agree ladies, sorry to drop in on ur convo but it makes me SICK that women do this " However, at the hospital I work at we get many women who travel here a month before they are due, from various countries all over the world, to have their babies in the U.S. Their babies qualify for medicaid right away because they are U.S. citizens, so they get the whole hospital stay paid for and then they go back home." 
AND THAT IS WHY ITS SO HARD FOR PEOPLE LIKE US WHO LIVE HERE YEARLONG, BC PPL ABUSING THE SYSTEM TAKE IT ALL UP! i think that you should have to reside here for at LEAST 6 months in order to get medicaid, bc then maybe the applying rate would go down and then it wouldnt be such a "ridiculously low income category we'd have to fall into" it'd truly help US out! im glad someone else brought light to this issue !! 




sassy_mom said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> LaMere- I, like Betheney, would still like to hear about your homebirth ideas! Just because I don't necessarily agree with it personally doesn't mean I wouldn't support you. Please share! :thumbup:
> 
> Betheney- In terms of health care in the U.S., I think there are major problems. I didn't have health insurance through my job when my daughter was born. She was in the NICU for 9 days (born at 32 weeks) and the bill was over $15,000. I didn't qualify for medicaid even though at the time I was barely making enough to pay the rent. Then when my boys were born early I did qualify for medicaid (3 in the family including my daughter put us in a different income range) and thank God for that because they were in the NICU for a month and it would have been a six-figure amount that I would've owed.
> I just think it's wrong that the people who are paying taxes into the system don't qualify for assistance because their income doesn't fall under a ridiculously low amount. However, at the hospital I work at we get many women who travel here a month before they are due, from various countries all over the world, to have their babies in the U.S. Their babies qualify for medicaid right away because they are U.S. citizens, so they get the whole hospital stay paid for and then they go back home. Of course I support people immigrating here, but in my opinion these ladies are abusing the system...
> I have decent insurance now, but I got a $500 hospital bill for my son when he needed a catscan. And that was after insurance paid their part. :wacko:
> 
> 
> I agree. It scares the heck out of me but I'm not one to deal with the pain well. With my daughter it was awful! I was in so much pain and I would not do well at home. Also, I wouldn't want all that mess in my house ... even if it was contained somewhere. But I think that because we have been away from home births for so long ( I mean 100+ years ago, that is where people had their babies) it isn't mainstream and therefore seems odd.
> But it might be interesting to see what you find and your thoughts on it. It may open up new ideas. Never know. Not for me :haha: I am sooo not that brave, but it would be interesting to hear something new.Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

LoL :flower:


Mrs Gibbo said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret.
> 
> Sorry but this made me giggle :lol:Click to expand...


----------



## Little J

duckytwins said:


> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:

i figured if the worst were to happen, i would have a baby some day so it wont hurt to keep them around. It does help try and make it more real buying clothes for my baby. Cus right now, it still feels like its too good to be true. 

I agree with you, i want to be excited about this pregnancy not scared..... iv already been harrassed by friends and family of being pregnant anyways and its hard to keep hiding it. Bc i tend to like a beer here and there and when they see me drinking water or a "mixed drink" they knew to question me righta way. I told hubby i want to tell ppl bc we saw the babies strong heartbeat wed. and the Dr. made us feel very confident, but then again we want to make sure we have better odd just bc of our history (i have been on progesterone since the BFP due to low progesterone which is what we thought may have been the cause for my other early MC's) 

I keep trying to tell myself the odds of having the baby full term is great! like 90-95% chance! Those are AMAZING odds, but i dont know y i keep focusing on the 5-10% of not... i mean if i had these odds in the lottery id know id be the winner for sure!


----------



## JCh

I agree with the baby stuff, I plan to have more than one - so IF something were to happen, we would try again until we had our lil babies! 
I've had soothers for over a year! And a cute lil bib too.... I don't even want to give away any of the stuff I bought for others cuz they're so cute!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey JCh i feel the same way i still havent told anyone really but my mom MIL FIL brother SIL and 2 friends.....i still am in shock and awe bc ive had one scan saw and heard the hb and i go in 5 days for my other scan and im still amazed
congrats on your pregnancy tho..whatcha hoping for gender wise???:flower:


JCh said:


> My Mom has already bought me a couple baby things, neutral outfits, I have such a hard time imaginging it.... It feels surreal and I've had a scan....
> I'm still deciding on telling at 12 weeks or 13.... It's so difficult!
> Plus I won't have another scan for a while, possibly many weeks, more than 4 for sure! :(


----------



## Little J

yea i have bought onesies bc ANY baby needs those... they say "i love mommy" "i love daddy" some with a bear, girrafes etc..... all of which are yellows and greens.... some blue:blush: 

but i did realize the GIRL clothes are SOOOO flipping cute!


----------



## sassy_mom

nipsnnibbles said:


> good luck sassy mom, like someone said "I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen." and i feel the same way, i see your ticker says your 11 weeks ...heres a positive stat for you, "DID YOU KNOW that once you see or hear the hearbeat theres only a 3 % chance of miscarrying and after your 1st trimester that goes down to only 1%!!!
> good luck with everything fx'd for you ( and sorry about your loss) i just wanted to write you bc i am sooo nervous and scared as well and its good having support as well as someone to talk to!
> :hugs::flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!Click to expand...Click to expand...



I'm not sure if you were replying to me or duckytwins. I haven't had a loss ... I was replying to duckytwins about her posting on a loss. Actually in all honesty with both my last pregnancy and this one, miscarriage has never crossed my mind. I suppose though because I am not one to sit and worry about things that are not in my control. I am a believer in what will happen will happen. Perhaps I am an odd ball because miscarriage to me seems a strange concept ... but then again I have never had to go through one. I can understand how someone who has been through one would then worry. With my first pregnancy, everything was fine so I never thought to worry with this one either. I hope though that despite I don't have the knowledge of a miscarriage that I can still be a support system to those ladies who are worried and have gone through this. 

And try not to worry! I know that is easier said than done. Stay positive that this is a sticky baby and you will be welcoming baby in January! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

nipsnnibbles said:


> hey JCh i feel the same way i still havent told anyone really but my mom MIL FIL brother SIL and 2 friends.....i still am in shock and awe bc ive had one scan saw and heard the hb and i go in 5 days for my other scan and im still amazed
> congrats on your pregnancy tho..whatcha hoping for gender wise???:flower:
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> My Mom has already bought me a couple baby things, neutral outfits, I have such a hard time imaginging it.... It feels surreal and I've had a scan....
> I'm still deciding on telling at 12 weeks or 13.... It's so difficult!
> Plus I won't have another scan for a while, possibly many weeks, more than 4 for sure! :(Click to expand...

I think 12 or 13 weeks is the same thing.... when you hit 12 weeks ur pretty good :happydance:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Hey little J congrats on ur pregnancy i posed to someone earlier " did you know that once you see or hear the strong HB the odds of miscarrying is 3%" and that goes down after 12 weeks to only 1%...
my sister did the progesterone shots her whole pregnancy and was told she had the 90-95% chance of carrying full term and she did :) i have a healthy beautiful 2 yr old nephew...stay positive sweetheart!!! especially since you saw a STRONG hb..FX'D FOR YOU keep us posted dear:flower::hugs:


Little J said:


> i figured if the worst were to happen, i would have a baby some day so it wont hurt to keep them around. It does help try and make it more real buying clothes for my baby. Cus right now, it still feels like its too good to be true.
> 
> I agree with you, i want to be excited about this pregnancy not scared..... iv already been harrassed by friends and family of being pregnant anyways and its hard to keep hiding it. Bc i tend to like a beer here and there and when they see me drinking water or a "mixed drink" they knew to question me righta way. I told hubby i want to tell ppl bc we saw the babies strong heartbeat wed. and the Dr. made us feel very confident, but then again we want to make sure we have better odd just bc of our history (i have been on progesterone since the BFP due to low progesterone which is what we thought may have been the cause for my other early MC's)
> 
> I keep trying to tell myself the odds of having the baby full term is great! like 90-95% chance! Those are AMAZING odds, but i dont know y i keep focusing on the 5-10% of not... i mean if i had these odds in the lottery id know id be the winner for sure!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

AWESOME i hit the 12 week mark in 3 days :happydance::happydance:thanks


Little J said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> hey JCh i feel the same way i still havent told anyone really but my mom MIL FIL brother SIL and 2 friends.....i still am in shock and awe bc ive had one scan saw and heard the hb and i go in 5 days for my other scan and im still amazed
> congrats on your pregnancy tho..whatcha hoping for gender wise???:flower:
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> My Mom has already bought me a couple baby things, neutral outfits, I have such a hard time imaginging it.... It feels surreal and I've had a scan....
> I'm still deciding on telling at 12 weeks or 13.... It's so difficult!
> Plus I won't have another scan for a while, possibly many weeks, more than 4 for sure! :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think 12 or 13 weeks is the same thing.... when you hit 12 weeks ur pretty good :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

aww thank you brandi , yes i meant that to ducky im tryly sorry i must of hit reply to you and it was for her, i got it mixed im sorry...

but yes i try not to worry as i hit the 12 week mark in 3 days :)


sassy_mom said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> good luck sassy mom, like someone said "I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen." and i feel the same way, i see your ticker says your 11 weeks ...heres a positive stat for you, "DID YOU KNOW that once you see or hear the hearbeat theres only a 3 % chance of miscarrying and after your 1st trimester that goes down to only 1%!!!
> good luck with everything fx'd for you ( and sorry about your loss) i just wanted to write you bc i am sooo nervous and scared as well and its good having support as well as someone to talk to!
> :hugs::flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you were replying to me or duckytwins. I haven't had a loss ... I was replying to duckytwins about her posting on a loss. Actually in all honesty with both my last pregnancy and this one, miscarriage has never crossed my mind. I suppose though because I am not one to sit and worry about things that are not in my control. I am a believer in what will happen will happen. Perhaps I am an odd ball because miscarriage to me seems a strange concept ... but then again I have never had to go through one. I can understand how someone who has been through one would then worry. With my first pregnancy, everything was fine so I never thought to worry with this one either. I hope though that despite I don't have the knowledge of a miscarriage that I can still be a support system to those ladies who are worried and have gone through this.
> 
> And try not to worry! I know that is easier said than done. Stay positive that this is a sticky baby and you will be welcoming baby in January! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

nipsnnibbles said:


> good luck DUCKYTWINS, like someone said "I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen." and i feel the same way, i see your ticker says your 11 weeks ...heres a positive stat for you, "DID YOU KNOW that once you see or hear the hearbeat theres only a 3 % chance of miscarrying and after your 1st trimester that goes down to only 1%!!!
> good luck with everything fx'd for you ( and sorry about your loss) i just wanted to write you bc i am sooo nervous and scared as well and its good having support as well as someone to talk to!
> :hugs::flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!Click to expand...Click to expand...



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

nipsnnibbles said:


> aww thank you brandi , yes i meant that to ducky im tryly sorry i must of hit reply to you and it was for her, i got it mixed im sorry...
> 
> but yes i try not to worry as i hit the 12 week mark in 3 days :)
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> good luck sassy mom, like someone said "I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen." and i feel the same way, i see your ticker says your 11 weeks ...heres a positive stat for you, "DID YOU KNOW that once you see or hear the hearbeat theres only a 3 % chance of miscarrying and after your 1st trimester that goes down to only 1%!!!
> good luck with everything fx'd for you ( and sorry about your loss) i just wanted to write you bc i am sooo nervous and scared as well and its good having support as well as someone to talk to!
> :hugs::flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you were replying to me or duckytwins. I haven't had a loss ... I was replying to duckytwins about her posting on a loss. Actually in all honesty with both my last pregnancy and this one, miscarriage has never crossed my mind. I suppose though because I am not one to sit and worry about things that are not in my control. I am a believer in what will happen will happen. Perhaps I am an odd ball because miscarriage to me seems a strange concept ... but then again I have never had to go through one. I can understand how someone who has been through one would then worry. With my first pregnancy, everything was fine so I never thought to worry with this one either. I hope though that despite I don't have the knowledge of a miscarriage that I can still be a support system to those ladies who are worried and have gone through this.
> 
> And try not to worry! I know that is easier said than done. Stay positive that this is a sticky baby and you will be welcoming baby in January! :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


No big deal! :) Yay on almost being at the 12 week point! I know that is when things get exciting.


----------



## JCh

This is our first, so I'm fine with either. DH has really wanted a boy but says he doesn't care anymore. We both have a boy kinda feeling BUT we'll see, have until 20 weeks to find out :( That's 10 more weeks! 
Girl would be easiest as my bff, SIL and bro all had girls recently and we'd have lots of stuff! But I'm sure we can get lots of boy stuff too, they have those swap meets 2 times a year where I am, and u can get whole boxes of baby clothes for cheap!


----------



## brieri1

11 weeks! I don't have another OB appointment until July 23rd. Its kind of sad. Hearing my little one's heartbeat was magical and made all of this so real. As soon as she put it in and we could hear the heart, the doctor said, "wow that's a strong heartbeat!" It was a great reaction, it made me feel a lot more confident that my baby is strong and healthy. 

I emailed my pictures to my mother and she left me a message on my phone going, "Wow, that's a baby! I can't believe that's inside of you!" Lol, it was amusing, but I was never going to have kids before I met my husband, so she has good reason to be so thrilled. 

Yesterday also marked my husband and my 6 months of marriage. What a magical day. 

I'm so sorry to all the women on here who are experiencing losses. You'll be back before you know it with a strong little one ready to take on the world.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-I completely agree with the ladies that are against the hospital scams of people coming just to have babies. Like I've said, Hubby and I were engaged for 10 months, I came from Guatemala 10 months ago with a fiance visa and got married 2 1/2 months later (they only give you 3 months). Hubby filled jointly for his taxes, but I cannot expect that from that I get State help, so I was perfectly fine with signing an affidavit that I would not get help for 10 years, and if I ever tried, the bill would go round and back to my hubby. LOL. I mean, I should chip in with taxes before I should expect a lil help!

-I told everyone by week 4, the same day I found out I had a picture of my BFP on FB. We don't have the 12 week rule where I come from, and I only found out about it because an American friend skyped me that same day asking me if I was sure I wanted people to know and told me the odds of MC, she completely ruined my festive mode of the day. When I told my mom the first thing she said was that a baby was a miracle from conception, that I should be positive and if something was ever to happen to my baby I would have more prayers going on my behalf. Strangely enough, when I told MIL she said she didn't know about the 12 rule day... and she is american. Maybe she just didn't want to burst my joyful bubble too. Haha.

-It's raining here... ya know what that means for moving day: PONCHOS! I think I will be offline 'till at&t decides to get their act together and stop sending our modem out to other states -sigh- that's the only internet the other apartment complex has... so oh well, you have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes i hear ya i have 8 more weeks until we find out, and i always wanted to have a boy then a girl like how my brother and i are bc i always had my big brother to protect me and help me but either way im happy. i just want a happy healthy baby....i kinda have that boy feeling too....because they say born under venus look for a penis and im carrying very [email protected] 
do you have names picked? i have the boys name but im trumped on the girls....cant decide....:)



JCh said:


> This is our first, so I'm fine with either. DH has really wanted a boy but says he doesn't care anymore. We both have a boy kinda feeling BUT we'll see, have until 20 weeks to find out :( That's 10 more weeks!
> Girl would be easiest as my bff, SIL and bro all had girls recently and we'd have lots of stuff! But I'm sure we can get lots of boy stuff too, they have those swap meets 2 times a year where I am, and u can get whole boxes of baby clothes for cheap!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

your almost at 12 weeks with me...its soo exciting right?


sassy_mom said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you brandi , yes i meant that to ducky im tryly sorry i must of hit reply to you and it was for her, i got it mixed im sorry...
> 
> but yes i try not to worry as i hit the 12 week mark in 3 days :)
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> good luck sassy mom, like someone said "I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen." and i feel the same way, i see your ticker says your 11 weeks ...heres a positive stat for you, "DID YOU KNOW that once you see or hear the hearbeat theres only a 3 % chance of miscarrying and after your 1st trimester that goes down to only 1%!!!
> good luck with everything fx'd for you ( and sorry about your loss) i just wanted to write you bc i am sooo nervous and scared as well and its good having support as well as someone to talk to!
> :hugs::flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! I think I would rather have the full on support if something were to happen. And to be able to celebrate it is wonderful no matter how long. I want to buy stuff but have been to sick to make it out. I would love to have baby stuff laying around. Although I know it will be hard because we don't know the sex yet. We will know in a month or 2 though. :) For now maybe some plain white onesies ... I love shopping for baby stuff!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you were replying to me or duckytwins. I haven't had a loss ... I was replying to duckytwins about her posting on a loss. Actually in all honesty with both my last pregnancy and this one, miscarriage has never crossed my mind. I suppose though because I am not one to sit and worry about things that are not in my control. I am a believer in what will happen will happen. Perhaps I am an odd ball because miscarriage to me seems a strange concept ... but then again I have never had to go through one. I can understand how someone who has been through one would then worry. With my first pregnancy, everything was fine so I never thought to worry with this one either. I hope though that despite I don't have the knowledge of a miscarriage that I can still be a support system to those ladies who are worried and have gone through this.
> 
> And try not to worry! I know that is easier said than done. Stay positive that this is a sticky baby and you will be welcoming baby in January! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No big deal! :) Yay on almost being at the 12 week point! I know that is when things get exciting.Click to expand...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> From being on both ends of the american system...heres how it usually works... When i was young my parents didnt have a lot of money and basically i had no insurance and then i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes.. I was life flighted and was in the hospital for two weeks so u can imagine the hospital bill! About 5,000 per day in icu and my life flight a lone was 5,000... We contacted the hospital and told them the situation that there was no way we could afford this... Beleive it or not, the hospital put it into their "charity" and we never saw or heard of the money again, they simply wrote it off!
> 
> So from the age of 15 to 21 i was on medical assistance bc iwas now only under my mothers care and had type 1 diab..it was a life saver.... I got a full time job and eventually didnt need the medical assistance anymore... I will say for the ppl who dont abuse the governments care it is a wonderful thing!

Some hospitals have what are called *"Sliding Scale Fees"* where depending on what you earn they charge you in percentage. The less you make the less you pay. It drops into the category of the hospitals charity, not precisely State. Although, to my understanding, they do get tax deductibles from this charities.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats on your pregnancy!
its not really a 12 week rule its just most women chose to wait until the 2nd trimester...not all tho..its mainly bc most m/c happen before 12 weeks...
im choosing to wait to post it on FB until another week or 2...thats just my choice tho its not an american rule...that wasnt nice of your friend to ruin your excitement!! how rude....but just stay positive!!:flower:


DeedeeBeester said:


> -I completely agree with the ladies that are against the hospital scams of people coming just to have babies. Like I've said, Hubby and I were engaged for 10 months, I came from Guatemala 10 months ago with a fiance visa and got married 2 1/2 months later (they only give you 3 months). Hubby filled jointly for his taxes, but I cannot expect that from that I get State help, so I was perfectly fine with signing an affidavit that I would not get help for 10 years, and if I ever tried, the bill would go round and back to my hubby. LOL. I mean, I should chip in with taxes before I should expect a lil help!
> 
> -I told everyone by week 4, the same day I found out I had a picture of my BFP on FB. We don't have the 12 week rule where I come from, and I only found out about it because an American friend skyped me that same day asking me if I was sure I wanted people to know and told me the odds of MC, she completely ruined my festive mode of the day. When I told my mom the first thing she said was that a baby was a miracle from conception, that I should be positive and if something was ever to happen to my baby I would have more prayers going on my behalf. Strangely enough, when I told MIL she said she didn't know about the 12 rule day... and she is american. Maybe she just didn't want to burst my joyful bubble too. Haha.
> 
> -It's raining here... ya know what that means for moving day: PONCHOS! I think I will be offline 'till at&t decides to get their act together and stop sending our modem out to other states -sigh- that's the only internet the other apartment complex has... so oh well, you have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

nikkilewis14,'
wow thats awesome the charity paid for it , i had a similar situation ( meaning the hospitals charity paid for my medical bill) i had been in the hospital for 5 days and the bill had come to around 20g's bc of the part of the hospital i was in. it was crazy well they turned it over to charity and havent heard from the billing department again, and now i have my own insurance....its just so hard for them to distinguish who needs it and whos abusing it !!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am excited to be into the second trimester mostly because MS has been brutal ... nearly 7 weeks straight every single day. BLEH! I'm ready for it to be done with! I need a hair cut so bad it isn't even funny! I have a pixie haircut and it has to be trimmed about once a month ... I haven't been in over 2 months and my hair looks ridiculous. I wear a bandana because it has gotten to where I can't do anything with it. 

Come on second trimester!!! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies, just popping in.

I am glad I am not the only one who worries following some of the things posted. Don't get me wrong I love this board and couldn't do without it but when I read things I do get upset and worry.

I am 11 weeks today :) Scan is June 26th so a week and a bit to go! I have had some tummy pains the last few days but thinkin RLP. We will be telling people officially from the day of our scan, once we know all is ok. A few people know now but it isn't public knowledge yet.


----------



## mammaspath

my scan is in an hour and a half.........nervous


----------



## JCh

GREAT news, so happy u get to see ur jumping lil baby! For LOTS of movement I've heard to drink juice, like OJ. The sugars are natural and baby moves a LOT more! Something to try maybe?


----------



## sassy_mom

mammaspath said:


> my scan is in an hour and a half.........nervous


Yay! Let us know how everything goes! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Little J

good luck mamaspath!!

I just talked it over with hubby....and i think were going to tell family and friends now.... we dont want to be ashamed of our baby or the excitment and the thought of waiting in fear KILLS me.

The odds are with us and itll make me more confident and feel more real when we tell ppl.

I am not posting anything on facebook until 12 weeks tho.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> good luck mamaspath!!
> 
> I just talked it over with hubby....and i think were going to tell family and friends now.... we dont want to be ashamed of our baby or the excitment and the thought of waiting in fear KILLS me.
> 
> The odds are with us and itll make me more confident and feel more real when we tell ppl.
> 
> I am not posting anything on facebook until 12 weeks tho.


That is so exciting!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## brieri1

mammaspath said:


> my scan is in an hour and a half.........nervous

I ate a banana about an hour before my scan and the baby was jumping all over.


----------



## snowangel187

mammaspath said:


> my scan is in an hour and a half.........nervous

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

im really just hoping for a bean inside!!!


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my scan is in an hour and a half.........nervous
> 
> I ate a banana about an hour before my scan and the baby was jumping all over.Click to expand...

I plan on giving baby some sort of sugar rush before my appt on Thursday. :rofl: My last appointment baby was sleeping on one of it's arms and the tech couldn't get him/her to move so she could measure it.. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my scan is in an hour and a half.........nervous
> 
> I ate a banana about an hour before my scan and the baby was jumping all over.Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on giving baby some sort of sugar rush before my appt on Thursday. :rofl: My last appointment baby was sleeping on one of it's arms and the tech couldn't get him/her to move so she could measure it.. :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: How cute!!! Make it dance this time!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

My scan seems years away yet!


----------



## filipenko32

Like the sugar idea! My next scan is 10 weeks so next Thursday :wacko:. Everything has been perfect so far but I'm still nervous!


----------



## JCh

I'm not sure when I will have my next one, ur SO lucky to be going at 10 weeks!!!!

I went at 8, hb was 151 and things looked good. Doc saw me 2 days ago and said come back to see her in 4 weeks = 14 weeks and then possibly be sent for U/S? :(


----------



## sassy_mom

It is so beautiful here today! I have all my windows open and the sunshine is pouring in ... except I CANNOT keep my eyes open today! I think I may embrace a small nap!! I am sooooooo :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Little J

my Dr. wants to see me every 4 weeks until im 32 weeks, then every 2 weeks, then the last month every week. 

i just had my 8 week, so ill be seen at 12 week, 16 weeks, 20 week (U/S is done again) etc. They said at my other apts they will use a doppler to make sure the babys heart is still going good. They also said at the 12 week scan it still might be too early to hear on the doppler so they might need to do an U/S. I think im going to ask if they can do a U/S anyways :blush: I wanna see how much he has grown!

at the 8 week scan i measured just over 7 weeks (which is what i had calculated) and the babies HB was 130 which the Dr. said was great. Defo. gave me some reassurance that ive got a winner!


----------



## JCh

I'm gonna ask for an u/s at my next appt FOR SURE! I'm going crazy as it is! PLUS, I do have a home doppler which I plan to use once in a while - it's still a bit hard to find the hb for more than a couple seconds....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hopefully they use the doppler when i go at 10 weeks... I wont be gettin another us til week12 for my nt scan


----------



## sassy_mom

AHHH! I just got a package from my grandma. She was sending me a few things I knew about but when I opened it up there were BABY CLOTHES in there!!!! :happydance::happydance: That just made my day!!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! OH goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't stop smiling! And they smell like her house!!! OH man! This day is wonderful!!!


----------



## mammaspath

sassy_mom said:


> AHHH! I just got a package from my grandma. She was sending me a few things I knew about but when I opened it up there were BABY CLOTHES in there!!!! :happydance::happydance: That just made my day!!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! OH goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't stop smiling! And they smell like her house!!! OH man! This day is wonderful!!!

how awesome is that.............i love how my grandma's house smelled.......makes me miss her!


----------



## AJThomas

My goodness! So many pages I can't keep up! I'll try and remember the posts I wanted to comment on altho I don't remember who posted what. 

I get a lil nervous sometimes too when I see the difficulties some ladies experience, but like Little J (I think) I believe what is to be will be, and if my body terminates the pregnancy, it is because something was so wrong that the baby couldn't be saved. So it will hurt but it is probably the best for both u and baby. 

I don't really have a gender preference, we've basically settled on a boy name already but have several girl ones to narrow down, I do kinda lean towards a girl just because the lil dresses r so darn cute! :haha:

As for shopping, I bought an udder cover about 2 years ago (nursing cover) a few maternity tops, a diaper cover and we have a monitor that we got from a friend. My MIL has a layette put down for us valued at nearly 700usd so I'm holding off on buying anything until I see what's in there. Then I'll know what I need to get and definitely I'll get some gender specific things once I find out the gender. 

With my limey status has come lots and lots of peeing, I'm in the bathroom every 20 mins or so. I'm not complaining tho, I still prefer this to MS.


----------



## snowangel187

I've wanted to buy a few things, but I'm really not impressed with neutral clothing options.. I can't even find neutral pacifiers I like. :rofl: But by the end of July we'll know the gender.. :flower:


----------



## Little J

Brandi- Thats so cute!

yea, i have to be reminded of what will be will be, but its just scary to think of the worst possibly happening. 

All i wanna do is walk around with my huge smile and have no worries. I try to, but then those little concersn creep up and its so hard to try and ingore those!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Brandi- Thats so cute!
> 
> yea, i have to be reminded of what will be will be, but its just scary to think of the worst possibly happening.
> 
> All i wanna do is walk around with my huge smile and have no worries. I try to, but then those little concersn creep up and its so hard to try and ingore those!


And that is totally understandable. When you have had losses before it is definitely hard not to worry! But do everything to stay positive! Especially since you heard the heartbeat. Nipsnnibbles posted earlier about once you hear the heartbeat there is a 3% chance and after your first trimester passes it drops to 1%. So stay positive. I know you posted earlier about the statistics they gave you. Just hang on to the good. This is your sticky baby!!! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Brandi- Thats so cute!
> 
> yea, i have to be reminded of what will be will be, but its just scary to think of the worst possibly happening.
> 
> All i wanna do is walk around with my huge smile and have no worries. I try to, but then those little concersn creep up and its so hard to try and ingore those!
> 
> 
> And that is totally understandable. When you have had losses before it is definitely hard not to worry! But do everything to stay positive! Especially since you heard the heartbeat. Nipsnnibbles posted earlier about once you hear the heartbeat there is a 3% chance and after your first trimester passes it drops to 1%. So stay positive. I know you posted earlier about the statistics they gave you. Just hang on to the good. This is your sticky baby!!! :cloud9::hugs:Click to expand...

we didnt hear it, its too early for that... we just saw it on the ultrasound. at my 12 weeks scan is when we will try and hear it with the doppler


----------



## mellywelly

I don't get worried by things on here, I'd be worrying even if I'd not read anything! I'd hate to think that someone might not want to post something on here incase it upset us. When I was in a Jan group I said I thought something was going wrong and my pg tests were getting lighter. I was basically told to shut up if I didn't have nice happy things to say!

We wont be announcing until after our 12 week scan, which most likely wont be at 12 weeks. I'm chasing the midwives as I did my booking in paperwork over 2 weeks ago, which gets sent to the hospital and then my scan gets booked. Well the hospital still haven't received it!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I've wanted to buy a few things, but I'm really not impressed with neutral clothing options.. I can't even find neutral pacifiers I like. :rofl: But by the end of July we'll know the gender.. :flower:


Yea I'm not really wanting to buy neutral. I'm not exactly strictly pink or strictly blue either for whatever the gender is but I like to buy the stuff that goes more to that gender. We are thinking of doing the early u/s at a special place so we can find out before 20 weeks. :happydance: I think we will be able to find out in 4 more weeks. I have to be at least 15 weeks for this place to be able to do it.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> I don't get worried by things on here, I'd be worrying even if I'd not read anything! I'd hate to think that someone might not want to post something on here incase it upset us. When I was in a Jan group I said I thought something was going wrong and my pg tests were getting lighter. I was basically told to shut up if I didn't have nice happy things to say!
> 
> We wont be announcing until after our 12 week scan, which most likely wont be at 12 weeks. I'm chasing the midwives as I did my booking in paperwork over 2 weeks ago, which gets sent to the hospital and then my scan gets booked. Well the hospital still haven't received it!

i would never tell someone to keep their worries and such to themselves. This is a support group but i myself wanted to state my worry about seeing the sad stories bc obviously its only natural to think it might happen to you.


----------



## mellywelly

Not a dig at anyone, just mean that I'm gonna worry anyway! Thought I would maybe be ok after the 12 week scan, but think I will still worry. Im still worried everytime I go to the loo.


----------



## AJThomas

Hope its not in bad taste to ask this, but how many losses have we had in here so far after 6 weeks? From what I recall they were all pretty early losses, weren't they?


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Not a dig at anyone, just mean that I'm gonna worry anyway! Thought I would maybe be ok after the 12 week scan, but think I will still worry. Im still worried everytime I go to the loo.


Just remember you have the support of all of us! Share your worries! We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Hope its not in bad taste to ask this, but how many losses have we had in here so far after 6 weeks? From what I recall they were all pretty early losses, weren't they?


The first page of the thread has it listed. The names will have sadly miscarried next to them. They may have something a little different depending on how it was lost.


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks, as much as I worry I actually think this one will be ok! I have been feeling slight movements for the last week or so and that has helped.


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Thanks, as much as I worry I actually think this one will be ok! I have been feeling slight movements for the last week or so and that has helped.

Oh that is wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

sassy_mom said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Hope its not in bad taste to ask this, but how many losses have we had in here so far after 6 weeks? From what I recall they were all pretty early losses, weren't they?
> 
> 
> The first page of the thread has it listed. The names will have sadly miscarried next to them. They may have something a little different depending on how it was lost.Click to expand...

I see them on the first page, 10 out of 160, but i think most of them were early losses, all before 6 weeks. I'm just saying based on the pattern, i think you can relax a bit if you've made it past 6 weeks. That would also tie into the statistic that says once you hear the heartbeat the risk goes down to 3%, cuz by 6 weeks you can at least see the heartbeat if all is well, right?


----------



## Little J

i think they were all pretty early losses as well.... except one recent one (i think it was mama?) went in for her 12 week after seeing a HB at her first scan and the baby had passed at 7 weeks and some days.

Other than that, i think all the others were early before a heartbeat was detected. 

I just feel so bad for everyone with losses especially later ones once you get hope..... having gone thru 2 early MC's (before 5 weeks and at 5 weeks) i know its not easy at all even when it is really early

My Dr. reassured me tho that sometimes that just happens, its nothing to be heavily concerned about until there are mulitples of 3 or more continually. 

It is just CRAZY how many obsticles it takes to get a healthy baby, from ovulating, conception etc. Im shocked that we have such a large population with all the check points having a baby has to pass with being merely perfect


----------



## sassy_mom

What upsets me and seems the most unfair is the women who are responsible and try and either cannot or suffer losses, when there are pathetic girls who can't keep their legs closed and it accidentally happens when they are clearly not ready. There should be some universal balance that doesn't allow that.


----------



## Lauren021406

I want a little girl but i hsve a strong feeling irs a boy!!! Im hoping to guess by the nub at my 12 week! I live in nj! 


nipsnnibbles said:


> i go on June 19th, at 9am. I have to travel like 35 minutes but WELL worth it :) ...i will be 12 weeks and 12 weeks 2 days i believe so we'll see what they say this time!! i was told the measurements and EDD is best if done before your 12 weeks , bc then baby is really growing and its hard to distinguish!! that's why they do the EDD before 12 weeks and then the gender around 20 weeks..IDK i just cant wait to go see my lil bean!! its awesome!! yeah i was having them cramps but i was severely constipated!! like my ticker says "nothing says pregnant like chronic constipation" soooo true...LOL
> so Lauren what are you hoping for gender wise>> if ya dont mind me asking where do you live? i live in Ny! WB :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sometimes i need to hear that!! Wen is your 12 week scan??? Mine is on june 25 ill be 12w5d! I saw your other post about cramps i was getting them a few weeks ago and it turned out it was a uti and i had no other symptoms of one!
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lauren, my doctor told me to STOP googling things,,, he said its not good for me to read the info out there as alot of it is untrue and unfounded!!! stay positiv and dont stress your lil jellybean needs you to be healthy...good luck and congrats on your :bfp: were only 2 days off !!
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same way as you! I have seen jellybeans heartbeat 3 times the last being last week and all has been great, but lately my symptoms are disappearing and reading all threads or even google I am starting to scare myself about a missed miscarriage. My heart truly goes out to everyone who is having a tough time right now, and I want to help support them, but I have to try not stress because that can hurt the baby. I never knew being pregnant was this hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ladies, is it jsut me or do others feel that sometimes being on here causes more stress? I know we are all here for support from eachother, but the more and more i see sad stories i start getting less confident about my baby making it. Normally, seeing the heartbeat i would be SUPER confident and think things are good to go, but with seeing all this other information of other women losing their babies scares the crap outta me and makes me worry ill be one of them.
> 
> I mean i always knew its never 100%, but i honestly felt like it was a shoe-in after seeing a heartbeat... now im making myself super nervous and scared once again...:nope:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> What upsets me and seems the most unfair is the women who are responsible and try and either cannot or suffer losses, when there are pathetic girls who can't keep their legs closed and it accidentally happens when they are clearly not ready. There should be some universal balance that doesn't allow that.

i totally agree with u. Just plain rediculous!!


----------



## Little J

its also annoying bc now these days you see many ladies/young women get pregnant on purpose bc their friend is or they want to keep a bf or what not.

My mothers husbands neice pulled that... all her TEENAGE friends were getting pregnant so she did on purpose and she even said so herself she wanted a kid bc her friends were...

and there is someone i know from college that purposly got knocked up to keep her off and on again bf... as well as bc her friend was pregnant too

just plain irresponsible and it just bursts my bubble when i see acts of plain dumbness when ppl take advantage of others for their own self purpose


----------



## AJThomas

Don't remember who it was, but someone said "below venus, look for penis" my Grandma ALWAYS accurately guessed the sex of babies by looking at how the Mommy was carrying. Pointy bellies are boys and round bellies are girls. I've never seen her guess wrong so maybe there's something to it? My tummy is kinda pointy but that might just be because it's so early. Guess we'll know in a few months!

Here's my 11 week bump pic
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20120615-00221.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> its also annoying bc now these days you see many ladies/young women get pregnant on purpose bc their friend is or they want to keep a bf or what not.
> 
> My mothers husbands neice pulled that... all her TEENAGE friends were getting pregnant so she did on purpose and she even said so herself she wanted a kid bc her friends were...
> 
> and there is someone i know from college that purposly got knocked up to keep her off and on again bf... as well as bc her friend was pregnant too
> 
> just plain irresponsible and it just bursts my bubble when i see acts of plain dumbness when ppl take advantage of others for their own self purpose



Oh yes! It infuriates me beyond belief because they do not realize what they are getting themselves into and the child suffers. I've never been a fan of those teen mom shows but I watched pieces of a few episodes and it nearly made me sick! Those poor children have those pathetic people as role models .... just ridiculous. 
My brother in law and his (now) ex-girlfriend will be welcoming my nephew into the world by August 1st. They have been off again on again and should have been taking the necessary precautions knowing that they were not stable enough for a baby to come into this world. But she got pregnant and they fought and she would move out and then back in ... now they have split up what looks like permanently and now that poor child will grow up in the midst of separated parents that never had a chance. They argue constantly when they speak and it is frustrating to see that this poor baby will be in the middle of it. The parents won't get to raise him together and learn from each other. Instead, she will have my nephew and after he gets old enough, my BIL will get to watch him some and won't have a clue at how to be a father. 

I've seen this happen over and over .. actually in fact (and this is sad to admit) my husband has 3 brothers ... all have children ... none are married ... however one is now engaged to his .. baby mama :haha: and they have a good relationship but it didn't start that way. It started as horribly disastrous! It was ridiculous what they went through. My husband and I are the only ones who had a very long relationship, then got married, and then decided on children. Neither of ours have been accidents. Not that accidents are bad ... :winkwink: But when there are situations like this when the parents are not even stable themselves. It's just so sad. I am not sure how I lucked up and got the good brother! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Don't remember who it was, but someone said "below venus, look for penis" my Grandma ALWAYS accurately guessed the sex of babies by looking at how the Mommy was carrying. Pointy bellies are boys and round bellies are girls. I've never seen her guess wrong so maybe there's something to it? My tummy is kinda pointy but that might just be because it's so early. Guess we'll know in a few months!
> 
> Here's my 11 week bump pic
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20120615-00221.jpg


What a cute little bump!!


----------



## AJThomas

To me it looks huge, coming from flat. I was so proud of my abs and working so hard on them! :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> To me it looks huge, coming from flat. I was so proud of my abs and working so hard on them! :dohh:


Oh goodness no! You still look very small. I was working on mine (that is such a struggle) ... now I have what feels like a big squishy gut! :dohh:


----------



## brieri1

My sister is a single mom of two. She had her first at 19, and her second in March at 23. I don't envy her lifestyle at all. She lives with my parents and the three of them are raising her little girls. Neither of the fathers are involved. I lived at home when my elder niece was born. We were all like parents to her. I still think of her as my little girl, even though she's three and I haven't lived with her in a long time. I can't imagine myself doing this in any other situation or with anyone else besides my husband. And definitely not any younger than I currently am, and yes, I'm still young, only 21, but I can't even begin to tell you how much I've grown up since I've become an adult and have had to take care of myself. It makes a huge difference when you pay the bills and the house isn't clean if you don't clean it and there isn't food in the fridge unless you go buy it. I think a lot of teenagers would think twice about becoming parents or risking unprotected sex if they had to live in the real world.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> My sister is a single mom of two. She had her first at 19, and her second in March at 23. I don't envy her lifestyle at all. She lives with my parents and the three of them are raising her little girls. Neither of the fathers are involved. I lived at home when my elder niece was born. We were all like parents to her. I still think of her as my little girl, even though she's three and I haven't lived with her in a long time. I can't imagine myself doing this in any other situation or with anyone else besides my husband. And definitely not any younger than I currently am, and yes, I'm still young, only 21, but I can't even begin to tell you how much I've grown up since I've become an adult and have had to take care of myself. It makes a huge difference when you pay the bills and the house isn't clean if you don't clean it and there isn't food in the fridge unless you go buy it. I think a lot of teenagers would think twice about becoming parents or risking unprotected sex if they had to live in the real world.

I think that is very true. 60 or 70 years ago, if you got pregnant before you were married, there was no mom and dad will save you. You were on your own. If you can make grown up choices then you deal with grown up consequences. I had a great aunt who got pregnant before she was married and her father (my great grandfather) refused to go to her wedding because of it. It was shameful back then to be like that. I wish that some of those morals would still be instilled in children now.


----------



## AJThomas

come to think of it i haven't seen any of our twin mamas post in a while, where are they?


----------



## mellywelly

Is anyone else not going to find out the babies sex? I did with ds, but don't want to this time. This will prob be our last, so I want the surprise! Plus dh is desperate for it to be a girl, and if we found out it was another boy at a scan, I don't think he could hide the disappointment. I hope that by waiting til the birth, he won't care as much.


----------



## AJThomas

I am definitely finding out the sex! I'm just sad i can't find out now :haha: I'm gonna go crazy shopping when i know what we're having, i just know it.


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> Is anyone else not going to find out the babies sex? I did with ds, but don't want to this time. This will prob be our last, so I want the surprise! Plus dh is desperate for it to be a girl, and if we found out it was another boy at a scan, I don't think he could hide the disappointment. I hope that by waiting til the birth, he won't care as much.

I don't want to find out the sex because I want to put all the emphasis on it just being healthy and its not important to me which gender it is, but my husband wants to know, so we're finding out. I told him next time around, we're not, but have agreed to find out the gender of this baby. He says if we find out the gender it'll be easier for me to have a baby shower and that way we only have to pick out one name. Although, he isn't too happy about me saying we're not going to find out the gender with the next one, lol.


----------



## brieri1

I keep dreaming I'm having a baby boy and I can only think of one name I like and its a boy name. Any of you have a gut feeling about your baby's gender? My doctor tells me most of the time mother's intuition is correct. I would love to have a girl or a boy, so I'm not fixating on having a boy or anything, I just keep dreaming it.


----------



## mellywelly

My gut feeling is girl, but it was with ds too.


----------



## filipenko32

I had an amazing time in my 20's and didn't think about having children for one minute, in fact I used to flinch at people who did and think I'm so glad that's not me and im free!!! Omg I have changed now!! All my friends have just started having children in their early 30's so I feel like I will fit in etc. Everyone's different tho some people really want children earlier it just depends on the person I think. I am completely different person now to how I was as a teenager and in my early, mid twenties and I cannot imagine bringing up children with an of my exes!! Omg no! I have been with my hubs 8 years and married for 4 so we have security and I don't have to work when I have the baby so all is good. Cannot imagine having a child at 16 etc..


----------



## Little J

hubby and i want to find out this sex for our first, but the rest of our children we want to have it be a suprise. 

I keep calling our baby a HE bc i feel like its going to be a boy. But either way we wont care bc we just want the baby happy and healthy :baby::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Little j I feel like I'm having a boy too but we've decided not to find out! :yellow:


----------



## mammaspath

here is my precious little bean!!!

measuring 7weeks1day heartbeat 149

im thinking very calm little girl!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 47


----------



## chattyB

My gut feeling says "boy". This is #4 and my gut feeling with my other 3 all proved right (girl, boy, girl). I'm not too bothered about finding out the sex but hubby wants to.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We will be finding out, hubby would prefer a boy, me a girl I think but we are over the moon either way x

Glad the scan went well mammaspath x


----------



## alannadee

mammaspath said:


> here is my precious little bean!!!
> 
> measuring 7weeks1day heartbeat 149
> 
> im thinking very calm little girl!!! lol

so glad your scan went ok, what a lovely scan pic!!!


----------



## Little J

mammaspath said:


> here is my precious little bean!!!
> 
> measuring 7weeks1day heartbeat 149
> 
> im thinking very calm little girl!!! lol

congrats hun! Thats crazy they didnt see anything at your last scan.... talk about making you scared! 

glad it all turned out well :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

I'm a prune today!!!!! :happydance:



Betheney said:


> I think the homebirth cost in Aus is similar actually but like i said hospitals are free. I know the public health system doesn't cover ambulances though and that cost really ranges but it's at least $800... but you can join an ambulance fund for lie $50 a year which would then make it free, me and hubby will finally get around to joining one this year.
> 
> La Mere, i would still love you to post on here about your planned way of birthing, i do find it very interesting. I was merely giving my opinion on home births. But that doesn't mean that if you were to continue to discuss it that i would shut you down or argue or anything and spend the whole time contradicting you. Which is why i didn't bother posting facts and statistics because then it just becomes this big argument where we're just throwing facts at each other back and forth until no one is happy.
> 
> Doesn't look like we have many home birthers on the thread so of course it doesn't look like you'll have many people to discuss it with. But by all means let us know how your planning is going, i can only speak for myself but i am still happy to hear all about it. It's good to have a variety on one thread.
> 
> You said you were unhappy with your midwife last time yes? is it not the same midwife you see throughout your pregnancy? Can you not shop around for midwives during your pregnancy and then choose one that you're happy with? or is it more like you call the organisation on the day and they send whoever is available out to you. Did you say she brought along her 2 sisters with her? as WELL as 2 assistants? that seems rather unnecessary. My hospital midwives told me that the usually only limit the amount of people in a room because it turns into a circus/party otherwise. I'm surprised a midwife would want so many people in a room as we all know midwives are more home/calm centred.
> 
> <3 <3 <3

Thank you, Betheney! I really appreciate that.:flower: Well, she was my second midwife since I moved mid-pregnancy. But she did all my prenatal care, and attended the birth. Her two sisters were training to train to be midwives, so I can kinda understand why she brought them... But I was not expecting that many people. I had been more expecting her and at most both of her assistants. Plus, OH and my mom.. It just became to overwhelming for me with some many people around so it made me uncomfortable which led to my long labor, I think anyway... I've read so many stories of home birth and natural hospital births, that said it was so much easier haha:) when they were as comfortable as can be and relaxed.



fingersxxd said:


> Betheney - if you want some very hard facts about US health care you should watch "sicko" by Michael Moore it's a documentary about it. Very scary and makes me happy to live in canada!!
> 
> La Mere - I also would love to hear about your birth plan as it progresses!! I don't think home birth is for me but I'm very interested. I obviously won't have much input but would love to hear about your journey. I hope you will share some with us.

Thanks, fingersxxd!! I will.:flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about the scan mammas path :cloud9: you were only 5 weeks ish last scan weren't you? Way too early to see anything other than the sac at that point.. Some get lucky and see a yolk sac but that's usually at 5.4 onwards.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay for your scan mamaspath!! So cute! I'm glad everything went just fine. 

We are finding out the sex. I've never thought about waiting. The not knowing would drive me insane and I like to personalize things a bit more depending on what we are having. I like to do the little things in the nursery and pick clothes out that would be baby specific.


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> I think the homebirth cost in Aus is similar actually but like i said hospitals are free. I know the public health system doesn't cover ambulances though and that cost really ranges but it's at least $800... but you can join an ambulance fund for lie $50 a year which would then make it free, me and hubby will finally get around to joining one this year.
> 
> La Mere, i would still love you to post on here about your planned way of birthing, i do find it very interesting. I was merely giving my opinion on home births. But that doesn't mean that if you were to continue to discuss it that i would shut you down or argue or anything and spend the whole time contradicting you. Which is why i didn't bother posting facts and statistics because then it just becomes this big argument where we're just throwing facts at each other back and forth until no one is happy.
> 
> Doesn't look like we have many home birthers on the thread so of course it doesn't look like you'll have many people to discuss it with. But by all means let us know how your planning is going, i can only speak for myself but i am still happy to hear all about it. It's good to have a variety on one thread.
> 
> You said you were unhappy with your midwife last time yes? is it not the same midwife you see throughout your pregnancy? Can you not shop around for midwives during your pregnancy and then choose one that you're happy with? or is it more like you call the organisation on the day and they send whoever is available out to you. Did you say she brought along her 2 sisters with her? as WELL as 2 assistants? that seems rather unnecessary. My hospital midwives told me that the usually only limit the amount of people in a room because it turns into a circus/party otherwise. I'm surprised a midwife would want so many people in a room as we all know midwives are more home/calm centred.
> 
> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Thank you, Betheney! I really appreciate that.:flower: Well, she was my second midwife since I moved mid-pregnancy. But she did all my prenatal care, and attended the birth. Her two sisters were training to train to be midwives, so I can kinda understand why she brought them... But I was not expecting that many people. I had been more expecting her and at most both of her assistants. Plus, OH and my mom.. It just became to overwhelming for me with some many people around so it made me uncomfortable which led to my long labor, I think anyway... I've read so many stories of home birth and natural hospital births, that said it was so much easier haha:) when they were as comfortable as can be and relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Betheney - if you want some very hard facts about US health care you should watch "sicko" by Michael Moore it's a documentary about it. Very scary and makes me happy to live in canada!!
> 
> La Mere - I also would love to hear about your birth plan as it progresses!! I don't think home birth is for me but I'm very interested. I obviously won't have much input but would love to hear about your journey. I hope you will share some with us.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, fingersxxd!! I will.:flower:Click to expand...


I think being relaxed has so much to do with it. No matter where you are. We were in the hospital all day and everybody under the sun kept coming in and out of our room and I never could rest. DH and I have talked about this time maybe not calling everyone to let them know until after the baby is born. We were overwhelmed with people and while during the delivery it was only my husband and the midwife and nurse, the crowd outside waiting was too much. It was too much after giving birth too. People were there forever and I needed sleep.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammaspath said:


> here is my precious little bean!!!
> 
> measuring 7weeks1day heartbeat 149
> 
> im thinking very calm little girl!!! lol

Yay Mammas!!!!! I knew all would be good...that is AMAZING!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

When I watched some of the birth programmes set in the us, I'm amazed at how many people some of them have in. In the UK, I think the limit allowed is normally 2.


----------



## els1022

Beautiful scan, mammaspath!! 

I don't plan to find out the gender of the baby! I have one of each and all I want is a healthy, full term baby. Plus it'll be kind of fun driving everyone crazy with the suspense!


----------



## AJThomas

Even when i know the gender i'm not going to tell everyone, some people will have to wait until baby gets here to find out.


----------



## snowangel187

I don't want to find out the sex, but dh does and I don't trust him to find out and not slip :haha: but my family want to know immediately and I've decided they will wait til I travel home (we live 1800 miles away) and I will do a gender reveal. But am considering not sharing the name til delivery (which we don't have yet) and I don't think I'll Facebook the gender either. :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

Beautiful scan mamma!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Had my dating scan today, put me at another day ahead, due December 30th. 
Meet Migglet https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e0a1a285.jpg


----------



## Soniamillie01

Beautiful!


----------



## mellywelly

Omg Mrs miggins, it's a proper baby !!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Mrs Miggins said:


> Had my dating scan today, put me at another day ahead, due December 30th.
> Meet Migglet https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e0a1a285.jpg


Oh soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## span

Great scans Mammaspath and Mrs Miggins!

We were :yellow: lst time, though I always thought we were having a girl. I've got no strong feelings either way this time but reckon it'll be a boy? Hubby would LOVE another girl - Meg has blown his mind. :cloud9:
We're very tempted to find out (if bubs cooperates at the 20 week scan) but tell everyone that we're staying :yellow:. :haha: Hubby really jumped on the idea when I mentioned it as he's keen to know this time. :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

Thankyou for putting me on the main page, id totally forgotten i had commented here! will be sure to frequent this group more often! - im so excited there is so many of us bringing in 2013! x x


----------



## LornaMJ

mammaspath said:


> here is my precious little bean!!!
> 
> measuring 7weeks1day heartbeat 149
> 
> im thinking very calm little girl!!! lol

Wow fantastic!! Given me some hope for next week :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren021406

Great scans Mammaspath and Mrs Miggins!!!!

We will def be finding out the gender! I have a feeling its a boy!!


----------



## AJThomas

So to the ladies that have had scans, what was the heart rate like? Curious to see if there's any truth to the tale that boys have lower beats per minutes than girls.


----------



## snowangel187

I forgot to say earlier that both dh and I were convinced that I was having a boy last pregnancy. I was sooo convinced that I was buying blue things. Only to find out it was in fact a girl. :haha: this time I'm again convinced its a boy, but every time I have a dream it's a girl. So I really don't know. I really don't have a gender preference. :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

AJ I have heard that but I have no idea if it's true. At our regular ultrasound they don't tell us what the heart rate is either, just show you it beating. My little monkey was fast asleep I had to wiggle about to wake him up!


----------



## AJThomas

Mrs. Miggins i didn't get a number either, i saw it beating away but didn't get to hear it.

Snowangel and all previous mamas, do u remember what the heartrate was with your little ones?


----------



## mamadonna

When you get to hear the babies heart beat,a boys is supposed to sound like a train and a girls like a galloping horse,don't know how much truth there is in that tho:shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

They say less than 140 means boy, anything over 140 means girl.


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> So to the ladies that have had scans, what was the heart rate like? Curious to see if there's any truth to the tale that boys have lower beats per minutes than girls.

My baby's heart rate was 167 BPM. I guess we'll see.


----------



## brieri1

It looks like I get to see my baby again on the 25th. Because I'm epileptic, they are sending me to see a specialist and a neurologist. The specialist's receptionist talked me into having an NT scan even though I just had a first trimester scan yesterday. She was like, "We'll just add it in, its no big deal. You get another ultrasound." Being epileptic doesn't put me at increased risk for the baby to have Down Syndrome and I haven't had the blood test for my risk factor yet, so I guess they just want to look over the baby themselves?


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> Mrs. Miggins i didn't get a number either, i saw it beating away but didn't get to hear it.
> 
> Snowangel and all previous mamas, do u remember what the heartrate was with your little ones?

Well, I just so happen to have all my prenatal records from my first pregnancy.. and my DD's heart rate would always be between 132-148



mamadonna said:


> When you get to hear the babies heart beat,a boys is supposed to sound like a train and a girls like a galloping horse,don't know how much truth there is in that tho:shrug:

I've heard that too, but I cannot remember what DD's sounded like lol


----------



## Lillian33

els1022 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with no ms? I feel left out lol!
> 
> Good luck to littlej and garfie with todays scans!
> 
> Haha I thought I was the only one w/o ms!! I just get a tiny queasy when my stomach is empty. I DON''T feel lefy out lol!!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all you ladies in limbo due to scans :hugs:Click to expand...

No MS here too ladies - since 8 weeks! Glad im not the only one.

Hugs to all the ladies going through a tough time, thinking of all of you.

xxxx


----------



## mammaspath

my babes hb today was 149........
thinking pink but we will see!


----------



## LornaMJ

mammaspath said:


> my babes hb today was 149........
> thinking pink but we will see!

Firstly fantastic news!!! I know I'm getting my hopes up but when they scanned you a few weeks better am I right in saying it showed only an empty sac at 5w3d and did you ever have your HCG checked? Hope you don't mind me asking??:flower:


----------



## mammaspath

LornaMJ said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my babes hb today was 149........
> thinking pink but we will see!
> 
> Firstly fantastic news!!! I know I'm getting my hopes up but when they scanned you a few weeks better am I right in saying it showed only an empty sac at 5w3d and did you ever have your HCG checked? Hope you don't mind me asking??:flower:Click to expand...

i dont mind at all...........i had my betas drawn around 4 weeks they were 200 and i didn't have them drawn again........ at 5 weeks three days i was measuring 5weeks4days and yes empty sac no yolk no heartbeat nada!!

doctor wanted me to take medicated miscarriage.........i had another appt with her today........i made her cry........i just don't think its right that she can seriously damage people like that.......its not right.....

i actually saw her because the doc i was supposed to see was out sick and she was my only option.......god makes funny things happen right??


----------



## brieri1

Now that I've had time to think about it, should I be worried that they want me to have an NT scan so much? I'm 21 and as far as I know, I'm not at increased risk for having a Down Syndrome baby. Do you think the Specialist just wants to have his own ultrasound of the baby to go over to make sure its developing well? I'm worried now.


----------



## duckytwins

WOW you girls are fast! LOL!! just popping in to say hi. I'm going on vacation tomorrow am and probably won't be on much until next Saturday. Have a great week, girls!


----------



## MamaDee

Mamaspath I am so happy for you that you had your amazing scan for you. We told you so :haha: It was just too early. Dr's really need to take points from these cases as lessons learned.



summerhope said:


> Today is a really sad day for me and my family, the baby no longer had a heartbeat. Thank you for all the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

SummerHope I am so so sorry to hear that you are experiencing this as well :hugs: Big hugs, I found out the same Wednesday and had my D&C today. please feel completely open to message me if you would like to chat or have any questions at all :hugs:



AJThomas said:


> Hope its not in bad taste to ask this, but how many losses have we had in here so far after 6 weeks? From what I recall they were all pretty early losses, weren't they?

I know myself, garfie and unfortunately now summerhope have all had losses around 8, 9 or 10 weeks I believe, I think another at 12?. I believe it is far more common to have early 5-7 weeks losses as you say.



Little J said:


> its also annoying bc now these days you see many ladies/young women get pregnant on purpose bc their friend is or they want to keep a bf or what not.
> 
> My mothers husbands neice pulled that... all her TEENAGE friends were getting pregnant so she did on purpose and she even said so herself she wanted a kid bc her friends were...
> 
> and there is someone i know from college that purposly got knocked up to keep her off and on again bf... as well as bc her friend was pregnant too
> 
> just plain irresponsible and it just bursts my bubble when i see acts of plain dumbness when ppl take advantage of others for their own self purpose

This is something that is quite upsetting to me. I have a little cousin who I believe more and more now that she did this.I have found out that all of her young friends have children and it seems like the cool thing to do in the small town she lives in. I recently found out that she is still smoking. It is so terrible! Tomorrow I will be attending her babyshower, it will be a very hard day for me but I am very much looking forward to seeing some of my close aunts whom I dont often get to see as I live in a large city and they all live in the small town hours away. Will try to make the best of it.

Has anyone heard from JRowen? It seems she has been missing for a while, I have thought of her a few times. *JRowen are you ok??*


----------



## ARuppe716

I thought the same thing today..where did jrowenj go? She posted on the bumps thread on first trimester. Hope shes doing well...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hb was 174 at 8 w 4 d...im thinking girl but were gunna have to wait n see!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hopefully they use the doppler when i go at 10 weeks... I wont be gettin another us til week12 for my nt scan




ARuppe716 said:


> I thought the same thing today..where did jrowenj go? She posted on the bumps thread on first trimester. Hope shes doing well...

I was wonderin the same!


----------



## prayingforbby

mammaspath said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my babes hb today was 149........
> thinking pink but we will see!
> 
> Firstly fantastic news!!! I know I'm getting my hopes up but when they scanned you a few weeks better am I right in saying it showed only an empty sac at 5w3d and did you ever have your HCG checked? Hope you don't mind me asking??:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont mind at all...........i had my betas drawn around 4 weeks they were 200 and i didn't have them drawn again........ at 5 weeks three days i was measuring 5weeks4days and yes empty sac no yolk no heartbeat nada!!
> 
> doctor wanted me to take medicated miscarriage.........i had another appt with her today........i made her cry........i just don't think its right that she can seriously damage people like that.......its not right.....
> 
> i actually saw her because the doc i was supposed to see was out sick and she was my only option.......god makes funny things happen right??Click to expand...

I'm glad she was able to see that she was wrong!! Doctors really need to think before they start playing with our emotions like that. Very glad to hear everything went well :)


----------



## La Mere

mammaspath said:


> here is my precious little bean!!!
> 
> measuring 7weeks1day heartbeat 149
> 
> im thinking very calm little girl!!! lol

:happydance: great news mamma! I am so happy for you!


----------



## AJThomas

I've been wondering where Jrowenj is too, I always look at her ticker to see what I have to look forward to cuz she's a week ahead.


----------



## nov_mum

Hi all, I am due January. Online calculators say 24th my MW says 26th so I will see what the scan says. Congrats to everyone and I look forward to chatting : )


----------



## snowangel187

AJThomas said:


> Mrs. Miggins i didn't get a number either, i saw it beating away but didn't get to hear it.
> 
> Snowangel and all previous mamas, do u remember what the heartrate was with your little ones?

I don't remember what it was with dd, but I remember people telling me it was a boy because of it. :haha: 

When I went in for my last appt the heart rate was 164 of this baby but obviously we don't know the sex yet. :flower:


----------



## LoveMyKiddes

Hi. I am due in jan on the 22th!!! With my 3rd!! I am 8 weeks


----------



## La Mere

nov_mum said:


> Hi all, I am due January. Online calculators say 24th my MW says 26th so I will see what the scan says. Congrats to everyone and I look forward to chatting : )

:flower::wave: HI there! Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## La Mere

LoveMyKiddes said:


> Hi. I am due in jan on the 22th!!! With my 3rd!! I am 8 weeks

Hi there!! :wave: Welcome and congratulations!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Just a quick update ... wanted to say that DH got to feel the baby move tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

sassy_mom said:


> Just a quick update ... wanted to say that DH got to feel the baby move tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

at 11 weeks! that pretty awesome!!!


----------



## LoveMyKiddes

sassy_mom said:


> Just a quick update ... wanted to say that DH got to feel the baby move tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

That is awesome Sassy! I can't wait until both me and DH can feel our little sweetie.


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't mind another girl! But, I'd also love to give DH the son, his heart desires. And either way this time.... We plan for another. :) 

They say heart rates can make a difference. But, I don't think HB's start beating more than 150 bpm until 8 weeks. I thought higher is for girl. DD was always around 160.


----------



## LornaMJ

mammaspath said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my babes hb today was 149........
> thinking pink but we will see!
> 
> Firstly fantastic news!!! I know I'm getting my hopes up but when they scanned you a few weeks better am I right in saying it showed only an empty sac at 5w3d and did you ever have your HCG checked? Hope you don't mind me asking??:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont mind at all...........i had my betas drawn around 4 weeks they were 200 and i didn't have them drawn again........ at 5 weeks three days i was measuring 5weeks4days and yes empty sac no yolk no heartbeat nada!!
> 
> doctor wanted me to take medicated miscarriage.........i had another appt with her today........i made her cry........i just don't think its right that she can seriously damage people like that.......its not right.....
> 
> i actually saw her because the doc i was supposed to see was out sick and she was my only option.......god makes funny things happen right??Click to expand...

Thank you! It's reassuring news for me. I haven't actually seem my Doc it's all been through my MW. She hasn't been very optimistic but at least hasnt written me off just yet. However I did have another MW call me wondering if I still need a MW (bit late) and I told her what was going and she automatically said "sorry for your loss" and that my betas should have risen by at least 60% and don't worry you will get pregnant again!!! I can tell you I just cried when I put that phone down. I just hope my other MW is right and that after 6000 they don't double anymore and it was a good enough rise! I am glad that I have her as my MW!! People just don't understand what we are going through and can be very insensitive!! 

I am just very pleased for you, we needed some good news on this thread at last:happydance:


----------



## alannadee

Just a bit of advice please ladies!!!
Is it normal for your symptoms to come and go? for the last few days they have subsided, ms gone, boobs not as sore, still needing to pee and soooo tired, in bed for half 8 every night. Its starting to make me worry slighty about my scan on wed, ive got it in my head that there will be nothing there!!! :wacko: prob just being silly.


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> I'm afraid to buy anything, because it's so permanant (well, not really, but you know what I mean). We told everyone early, though, because with Tess, the only thing we got to tell most people was that she was gone. This time, we want to spend as much time enjoying it "pubically" as we can - meaning not keeping it a secret. We wanted to be able to "celabrate" with people as early as possible. I dunno, does that make sense?? :shrug:

previously I wouldn't understand why you would want that until just these last couple of weeks my friend had a loss. My friend just had a loss at 11 weeks and really regretted not telling certain people, she said she never got to celebrate being pregnant with her brothers in-law and instead had to tell them that they'd miscarried. She said it would of been nice to of enjoyed the pregnancy more the small time she was pregnant. So i totally understand where you're coming from.

But i've always been funny about announcing it myself, i'm happy to tell people who i would want to be there for me if i had a miscarriage like close friends and immediate family but i think a public miscarriage would be awful. But other than those immediate close people i'm not even announcing it this time, everyone can figure it out as i get big and fat.



sassy_mom said:


> AHHH! I just got a package from my grandma. She was sending me a few things I knew about but when I opened it up there were BABY CLOTHES in there!!!! :happydance::happydance: That just made my day!!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! OH goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't stop smiling! And they smell like her house!!! OH man! This day is wonderful!!!

Naaaaaaaaaaaw i remember my first package for Eva from my mother in-law i was shocked by my excitement and took photos and continued to play and touch with all the clothes all day.



mellywelly said:


> I don't get worried by things on here, I'd be worrying even if I'd not read anything! I'd hate to think that someone might not want to post something on here incase it upset us. When I was in a Jan group I said I thought something was going wrong and my pg tests were getting lighter. I was basically told to shut up if I didn't have nice happy things to say!

I don't get worried by things on here either, my first pregnancy i did and was a total mess but now i'm in first tri for a second time i can see that 80% of morbid posts are just women panicking and nothing is really wrong anyway. Alot of them are frantic "i'm having a miscarriage" posts when in fact they aren't. Plus i just have this deep down feeling that everything is okay, nothing seems to be stressing me this pregnancy, i mean i was spotting for about 4 weeks and with a bleed smack bang in the middle, now i must admit that the bleed did scare me but once i realised it wasn't amounting to anything and was a one off i wasn't scared at all anymore and went back to being calm and positive. But like i said i was completely different the first time around! and was a total MESS!!



La Mere said:


> I'm a prune today!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you, Betheney! I really appreciate that.:flower: Well, she was my second midwife since I moved mid-pregnancy. But she did all my prenatal care, and attended the birth. Her two sisters were training to train to be midwives, so I can kinda understand why she brought them... But I was not expecting that many people. I had been more expecting her and at most both of her assistants. Plus, OH and my mom.. It just became to overwhelming for me with some many people around so it made me uncomfortable which led to my long labor, I think anyway... I've read so many stories of home birth and natural hospital births, that said it was so much easier haha:) when they were as comfortable as can be and relaxed.

I don't know about you but second time around i'm definitly taking more of a role in my pregnancy, with Eva i did whatever the doctor wanted and never asked for anything. This time i'm running the show, i tell him what tests i want down and where and when.

Maybe this time upon your MW visit you just need to tell them exactly what you want and that there's no other options.

I know what you mean about being relaxed, i don't blame the hospital setting for what made me not relaxed as me and hubby were pretty much left entirely alone during labour except someone would check on me every couple of hours, but i was the total opposite of relaxed i was crying and frantic and hysterical and i think this time around i'm going to make an effort to learn a large amount of relaxation techniques.



brieri1 said:


> Now that I've had time to think about it, should I be worried that they want me to have an NT scan so much? I'm 21 and as far as I know, I'm not at increased risk for having a Down Syndrome baby. Do you think the Specialist just wants to have his own ultrasound of the baby to go over to make sure its developing well? I'm worried now.

Brier i don't know if this can apply because we're in different countries but last night my sister told me in Aus the health insurance companies (for those people who go private) love to send alot of unnecessary tests because of 2 reasons. 1. the patient/clients has money and 2. because they want to look like they're a really good system who take care of their clients. Could this possibly apply? i know it sounds odd because the more tests the more expensive it is for them but my sister insists they like to look like they really take a big pro-active approach.


----------



## duckytwins

alannadee said:


> Just a bit of advice please ladies!!!
> Is it normal for your symptoms to come and go? for the last few days they have subsided, ms gone, boobs not as sore, still needing to pee and soooo tired, in bed for half 8 every night. Its starting to make me worry slighty about my scan on wed, ive got it in my head that there will be nothing there!!! :wacko: prob just being silly.

Yes, it's perfectly normal. Your hormones are surging then leveling off, so it's normal for symptoms to come and go or fade a little then come back full force. When the placenta takes over (around 12 weeks, I think), then you'll start to feel better (in the second tri). No worries, okay? :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

Thats amazing! Can I ask what it feels like I have been feeling these wierd flutters and I wonder if thats the baby


sassy_mom said:


> Just a quick update ... wanted to say that DH got to feel the baby move tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

AJThomas said:


> Mrs. Miggins i didn't get a number either, i saw it beating away but didn't get to hear it.
> 
> Snowangel and all previous mamas, do u remember what the heartrate was with your little ones?

His was always in the 'girl range' so no truth in it for us :p



mammaspath said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my babes hb today was 149........
> thinking pink but we will see!
> 
> Firstly fantastic news!!! I know I'm getting my hopes up but when they scanned you a few weeks better am I right in saying it showed only an empty sac at 5w3d and did you ever have your HCG checked? Hope you don't mind me asking??:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont mind at all...........i had my betas drawn around 4 weeks they were 200 and i didn't have them drawn again........ at 5 weeks three days i was measuring 5weeks4days and yes empty sac no yolk no heartbeat nada!!
> 
> doctor wanted me to take medicated miscarriage.........i had another appt with her today........i made her cry........i just don't think its right that she can seriously damage people like that.......its not right.....
> 
> i actually saw her because the doc i was supposed to see was out sick and she was my only option.......god makes funny things happen right??Click to expand...

I remember you getting that diagnosis and that has made shivers go up my back! Fine right she cried. How can you say a thing like that when there's a chance it's not correct? Totally sick. :( so glad your little beanie is thriving and proving her wrong.

brieri1 - I was 21 with my first and I never even heard mention of a NF scan. It's totally up to you if you do it or not. Don't be worried, you are statiscally less likely to have a DS baby than someone aged 16-19. 20-25 is the lowest level. There may've been a bit more fluid than they'd like or something like that, but I'm sure it will be fine x

Sassy_mum - WOW! that's early and totally amazing :) enjoy it! I did love that most about my last pregnancy, espiecally the really big movements and the lumps!

alannadee - as the placenta starts processing the hormones etc your symptoms often slow down or decrease. It's normal, but I don't like it either!

Two days till my scan...excited and nervous. Hope all is well.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA.... this thread is sometimes hard to keep up with!

I finally started feeling "myself" again 2 days ago! Yesss!!!!! I have a TON of energy! I am one happy lady!


----------



## Poppy84

Wow ur a plum!!!! That's brilliant. Time is going quickly


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Hi, Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA.... this thread is sometimes hard to keep up with!
> 
> I finally started feeling "myself" again 2 days ago! Yesss!!!!! I have a TON of energy! I am one happy lady!

Glad to see you back!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> Thats amazing! Can I ask what it feels like I have been feeling these wierd flutters and I wonder if thats the baby
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update ... wanted to say that DH got to feel the baby move tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Mine feels like bubbles. If you can imagine a soda when you pour it in a glass and all the bubbles floating up, that is what mine feels like. If you are feeling weird flutters that is probably the baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

Welcome back Jaime!! Can't believe how far you are... And that's fantastic how great you feel! Gives me lots to look forward to :)


----------



## jrowenj

I wish i could feel movements!!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeayy your back and what a lovely bump:thumbup::thumbup:


jrowenj said:


> Hi, Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA.... this thread is sometimes hard to keep up with!
> 
> I finally started feeling "myself" again 2 days ago! Yesss!!!!! I have a TON of energy! I am one happy lady!


----------



## EmyDra

jrowenj said:


> Hi, Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA.... this thread is sometimes hard to keep up with!
> 
> I finally started feeling "myself" again 2 days ago! Yesss!!!!! I have a TON of energy! I am one happy lady!

That's FAB news and I agree this thread runs away by itself, very hard to keep up with everything.


----------



## PepsiChic

my EDD has been moved forward after an ultrasound, its now Jan 10th instead of Jan 12th.


----------



## brieri1

brieri1 said:


> Now that I've had time to think about it, should I be worried that they want me to have an NT scan so much? I'm 21 and as far as I know, I'm not at increased risk for having a Down Syndrome baby. Do you think the Specialist just wants to have his own ultrasound of the baby to go over to make sure its developing well? I'm worried now.

Brier i don't know if this can apply because we're in different countries but last night my sister told me in Aus the health insurance companies (for those people who go private) love to send alot of unnecessary tests because of 2 reasons. 1. the patient/clients has money and 2. because they want to look like they're a really good system who take care of their clients. Could this possibly apply? i know it sounds odd because the more tests the more expensive it is for them but my sister insists they like to look like they really take a big pro-active approach.[/QUOTE]

Its possible. I have military insurance, so whatever this outside organization they're sending me to does is completely paid for by the government.


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies..could I get some advice please...

This may sound a little odd..so I will put it as best I can lol
I've been getting what I can only describe as a nervous feeling below my tummy where the baby is.. Its like the feeling you get when...your excited but nervous, if that makes sense.. Kind of weird.. Its not painful just strange.. anyone had this??


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I'm a prune today!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you, Betheney! I really appreciate that.:flower: Well, she was my second midwife since I moved mid-pregnancy. But she did all my prenatal care, and attended the birth. Her two sisters were training to train to be midwives, so I can kinda understand why she brought them... But I was not expecting that many people. I had been more expecting her and at most both of her assistants. Plus, OH and my mom.. It just became to overwhelming for me with some many people around so it made me uncomfortable which led to my long labor, I think anyway... I've read so many stories of home birth and natural hospital births, that said it was so much easier haha:) when they were as comfortable as can be and relaxed.
> 
> I don't know about you but second time around i'm definitly taking more of a role in my pregnancy, with Eva i did whatever the doctor wanted and never asked for anything. This time i'm running the show, i tell him what tests i want down and where and when.
> 
> Maybe this time upon your MW visit you just need to tell them exactly what you want and that there's no other options.
> 
> I know what you mean about being relaxed, i don't blame the hospital setting for what made me not relaxed as me and hubby were pretty much left entirely alone during labour except someone would check on me every couple of hours, but i was the total opposite of relaxed i was crying and frantic and hysterical and i think this time around i'm going to make an effort to learn a large amount of relaxation techniques.Click to expand...

I completely agree. I will definitely be more involved with this pregnancy. Taking matters into my own hands so to speak. I was 19 when I found out I was pregnant, so I was kinda more willing to reply on someone else and their experience. This time I am more confident about what I want and how I would like things to progress along the way. 

You could try aromatherapy for relaxation or even reflexology. I've been looking into color therapy as well, as certain colors promote relaxation and calm and others promote a more stressful environment.

Jrowanj- Glad to see you back! Cute bump!


----------



## gingermango

My sickness seems to be easing lots more now (thank goodness) but I seem to have got a bump over the last week or so. Only one more week till my 1st scan :) everyone seems to think I'm either really wrong about my dates or there is more than one baby :O


----------



## mellywelly

Indiapops said:


> Hey ladies..could I get some advice please...
> 
> This may sound a little odd..so I will put it as best I can lol
> I've been getting what I can only describe as a nervous feeling below my tummy where the baby is.. Its like the feeling you get when...your excited but nervous, if that makes sense.. Kind of weird.. Its not painful just strange.. anyone had this??

That will be the baby moving :happydance:

With ds, my early movements felt like popping bubbles, but this one feel like a rotating ball.


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..could I get some advice please...
> 
> This may sound a little odd..so I will put it as best I can lol
> I've been getting what I can only describe as a nervous feeling below my tummy where the baby is.. Its like the feeling you get when...your excited but nervous, if that makes sense.. Kind of weird.. Its not painful just strange.. anyone had this??
> 
> That will be the baby moving :happydance:
> 
> With ds, my early movements felt like popping bubbles, but this one feel like a rotating ball.Click to expand...

Oh I didn't expect to be feeling anything just yet..it was making me a little uneasy lol I've been trying to explain it to my OH since last night :) thank you..x


----------



## AllieIA

I have been completely out of the loop it seems since DH left for deployment. I think my girls and I are slowly adjusting...slowly.
I believe I'm starting to feel some movements as well. My all day sickness has eased, or changed. I have more a feeling of dislike for all food in general. It seems my appetite is small and a little while after eating I feel blah/queasy again. Frustrating. I haven't gained or lost an ounce but getting a little pouchy. Clothes that fit a few weeks ago are no longer an option.
Hope you are all doing well. I'm trying to catch up with past posts but there are pages and pages I've missed...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Question ladies w ms.... Did your ms ease up some days and uwerent really nauseous at all? It seems these past few weeks i was sick every morning, and now this morning and yesterday i seem fine, just really sore boobs....? Anyone? Normal?


----------



## filipenko32

Nik my sickness has turned into insatiable hunger!!! It def comes and goes xx


----------



## Little J

Lillian33 said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with no ms? I feel left out lol!
> 
> Good luck to littlej and garfie with todays scans!
> 
> Haha I thought I was the only one w/o ms!! I just get a tiny queasy when my stomach is empty. I DON''T feel lefy out lol!!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all you ladies in limbo due to scans :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No MS here too ladies - since 8 weeks! Glad im not the only one.
> 
> Hugs to all the ladies going through a tough time, thinking of all of you.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

i havent had any yet either..... i mean like u i get queezy on a empty stomach or when i eat too much.... but its not everyday, its almost about every other day that, that may happen. my BBs arent as sore either and of course im making myself slightly worry if somthing is going on with baby but my scan last week baby had a strong healthy heartbeat so thats whats keep my head up!

AJ- my babies heart was 130BPM. My cousin had a boy and he always had his around 150BPM. so im curious as to if there is any truth to this?


----------



## Little J

i really feel like i should be feeling more sick by now..... i feel like im starting to get better.... my meat food aversion isnt as strong as before and i dont have to get up to pee in the middle of the night for the last a few nights....

am i just a lucky one? i personally woiudl rather be sick to my stomach just for reassurance!

Or maybe my full blown MS is yet to come....


----------



## Lauren021406

my ms has def eased up in the last week or so...I find that some food still grosses me out and i can only eat small meals


----------



## brieri1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Question ladies w ms.... Did your ms ease up some days and uwerent really nauseous at all? It seems these past few weeks i was sick every morning, and now this morning and yesterday i seem fine, just really sore boobs....? Anyone? Normal?

Ya. My morning sickness comes and goes. The bigger problem is I have an aversion to all food and eating in general, so I've been losing weight. My doctor doesn't seem concerned, though.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Lauren021406 said:


> my ms has def eased up in the last week or so...I find that some food still grosses me out and i can only eat small meals

Same for me.


----------



## mammaspath

for me ms comes at some point in the day.........last few days im fine til about 4pm today i woke up with a pounding headache and full blown ms........

i really honestly just eat what sounds good at the moment......can't eat a whole meal if i tried.....but hubby has been very good for food runs....

i think he is just so excited that we found a baby and wants to do everything possible to keep me happy! i love it


----------



## filipenko32

Mine kicks in about 4pm and then I can hardly eat anything either mammas path


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yeaaaaa ugh just worrying over nothing i guess lol... i get nausea during the day now when i have an empty stomach... oy.


----------



## ARuppe716

My ms was bad early on from about weeks 4-8 and then just occasional bad days and nausea if i eait to long to eat. It has definitely gotten better and I am starving all the time!! 

Also, last night i got some of my " growing pains" and curled into a ball. All of a sudden i felt a little fizzy sensation where my beaner should be! I was so excited! Sometimes i think i feel a very faint fluttering but convince myself its just because I'm thinking about it, but this was a definite fizzy bubble feeling and not gas! I couldn't wait to tell DH that I felt our little twink tap dancing around :)


----------



## filipenko32

^^ ohh exciting!! I can't wait to feel that!


----------



## alannadee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Question ladies w ms.... Did your ms ease up some days and uwerent really nauseous at all? It seems these past few weeks i was sick every morning, and now this morning and yesterday i seem fine, just really sore boobs....? Anyone? Normal?

My ms has suddenly quietened dow, i felt really sick every morning and every evening, had to resort to wearing seabands, and the last couple of days i have felt good, lots of energy and no ms! hoping it is a good sign, got another scan on wed!


----------



## ARuppe716

Anyone doing something fun for fathers day? I got my musician husband a big box full of onesies with guitars, etc. on them that say things like "my daddy rocks" and a book about caring for newborns. I told him that our baby wanted to be awesome just like dad and also wanted to make sure daddy didn't drop him/her!


----------



## mellywelly

Another is it normal question - my boobs are suddenly really sore! They have been fine for about the last 3-4 weeks. Why on earth have they started to hurt again?


----------



## alannadee

Well i have my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow. Hopefully she will be more hepfull that the midwife i saw last week about my last scan!
That one basically told me that i hadnt been refered to her yet, she would see me at 16 weeks and any problems i would just have to wait and tell the mdwife at my booking in. she wasnt interested in my worries at all! I thought it was them you were suppose to go to if you had worries and concerns?!
Sorry rant over! lol


----------



## snowangel187

This morning I woke up. And i felt soooooooo good.. I was like wow, my stomach feels awesome. Got up, made a slice of toast. Ate the toast, stood up to get water and immediately had to run to the bathroom. :sick: The worse m.s. experience I've had so far. I thought I'd be nearing the end of m.s., I hope that it's not planning on sticking around for the whole pregnancy...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, I some how unsubscribed to the thread

For me, no movements yet. I do get pains in the same place daily so think baby is sitting there but so cannot wait for the bubbles! Am I the only one not getting them?
My ms has pretty much gone, I had the one off nausea from about 6 weeks till 8 weeks when it really picked up, then 10 and bit weeks it seemed to settle, just the odd nauseous feeling and gaging but no sickness. I do have to eat what I fancy at that time. I can't really pre prepare food choices it has to be what I want there and then.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I haven't had any movement sensations yet either or heard the HB. :( Not long til the scan though.


----------



## EmyDra

I can feel my womb stretching and growing, feel it starting to poke out of my pelvis now :)

I'm rarely sick, but kids tv decided to show a science programme today looking at mould, I switched it off then went running to the sink (my toilet is too far away) and lost all my breakfast. I just CANNOT do mould atm.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mrs Gibbo - we're very close in dates, I'm 11+2 :)
I haven't heard the hb just seen it on screen. My next scan is June 26 and starting to get nervous now.

Emydra - poor you, sending hugs. X


----------



## ARuppe716

I just had the one bubble sensation... Looking forward to more. Haven't heard a heartbeat yet but we have our first scan on Thursday and cannot wait!! I feel like a little kid counting down to Christmas! Can't wait to join everyone in posting a scan pic :)


----------



## Betheney

snowangel187 said:


> This morning I woke up. And i felt soooooooo good.. I was like wow, my stomach feels awesome. Got up, made a slice of toast. Ate the toast, stood up to get water and immediately had to run to the bathroom. :sick: The worse m.s. experience I've had so far. I thought I'd be nearing the end of m.s., I hope that it's not planning on sticking around for the whole pregnancy...

This is what my MS is like at the moment. Previously I was nauseous 24/7 and when it peaked badly I would vomit. Like early in the morning, late at night, when I didn't eat . Now I feel fantastic all day but get sudden and without warning urges to vomit I think i'm throwing up more per day now than I ever have and yet now is the best I've felt the entire pregnancy.

The other night I got the urge while lying on the lounge I knew I wouldn't make it to the bathroom so I ran halfway which is the front door. I forgot there was a plant there and I puked all over this giant flat leaf but before I could open my eyes and realise the leaf bounced back and smacked me in the face covered in vomit. So gross!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

feeling like shit today fighting with dh why are they like this sometimes??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hello Ladies!! I'm back, finally in the new apartment. I'm loving it! 

My MS are still here, today hubby even gave me a bag in the middle of our trip to a restaurant. I felt I wasn't gonna make it! But it was because I didn't eat for the longest time, we were waiting for the internet guy to show up, and still haven't stacked up the fridge here. Happily, I did make it all the way to the restaurant, rushed into their bathroom, I'm sure I caught some attention with my: "Get out of my way if you don't wanna be in the middle of a mega disaster" way of walking. I hate hate hate puking at public places!!


----------



## Samaraj

Hello everyone. My second January Jellybean is due the 24th :)

Thank you


----------



## LornaMJ

Don't know if it is some cruel joke or not but my hormones seem to be raging today..bad MS (not had it yet!!), really tired and just crying on and off. If there is no baby on Friday my body must hate me!! To top it off I start a week of nights tonight, so do not want to go in but have to drag myself in!! Please let it not be too busy. Sorry to rant and rave but feeling particularly emotional today :cry:


----------



## 20something

Hi ladies, can I join you? Due 26th Jan :)


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome samara and 20somthing :hi:


----------



## Betheney

yaaaay Leinzlove finally shares her due date with someone welcome 20something


----------



## CKC1982

Hi :) I got my due date last week as well, 13th of Jan :) woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CharlieO

Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?

Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.


----------



## Betheney

CharlieO said:


> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.

i'm keeping it a secret from everyone but close family and my close girlfriends. 

I told the people who i would want supporting me in a miscarriage, but in saying that my parents and siblings wont know until i'm 13 weeks as that's when i see my family as they live inter-state.


----------



## nickynora

Wishing all you January Jellybeans all the luck in the world, but sadly my time with you all is over :(


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry nicky


----------



## CharlieO

Betheney said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.
> 
> i'm keeping it a secret from everyone but close family and my close girlfriends.
> 
> I told the people who i would want supporting me in a miscarriage, but in saying that my parents and siblings wont know until i'm 13 weeks as that's when i see my family as they live inter-state.Click to expand...

But do you feel bad about them not knowing? It's so weird that i feel guilty about it all of a sudden!


----------



## CharlieO

So sorry Nicky x x x


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,
Wow, reading through all your posts makes me glad I live in Canada. I cannot believe what you guys have to pay for in other countries! Everything leading up to this baby as well as all the care during labour and all the care after for both me and baby is 100% paid for. It will not cost me anything.... if there are complications, that is paid for too.

I saw the movie Sicko, and it makes me angry. Is it really like that?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes charlieo, only you ladies, my HTB and 2 close fr4iends know.... i hit the 12 weeks mark today and i think im still gonna wait until im 15 weeks :) dont feel guilty


CharlieO said:


> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats on being 12 weeks!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you so much! i was so nervous...


Soniamillie01 said:


> Congrats on being 12 weeks!


----------



## els1022

CharlieO said:


> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.

I wanted to keep it a secret until at least 12 weeks, but I told family this weekend bc my bump is getting obvious...DH misunderstood the "announcement" and put it on Facebook. :wacko: Now I'm even more paranoid that something will go wrong.


----------



## CharlieO

els1022 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.
> 
> I wanted to keep it a secret until at least 12 weeks, but I told family this weekend bc my bump is getting obvious...DH misunderstood the "announcement" and put it on Facebook. :wacko: Now I'm even more paranoid that something will go wrong.Click to expand...

At least you're nearly at your 12 weeks... The next three weeks are going to be torture for me! :)


----------



## Lauren021406

I wish I had a bump to hide!!!! Some days I think I have a bump but others not so much. I was a US size 12-14 to begin with so I think it will take time!! I have my big scan in one week I cant wait as I am so nervous because I have been fine for like a week now!! I saw the heartbeat at 10w2d so thats giving me hope!


----------



## Little J

im so sorry nick:hugs:

for fathers day, i got a card for hubby and i wrote in it as if the baby was talking to him. Saying how the baby cant wait to meet him, that he loves when he touches mommies belly bc it makes him feel close, loves when he talks to him bc mommies voice can get boring after a while :haha:

My MIL got hubby a card and a cute little outfit. Hubby plays baseball and he his # 15 and she got him a baby outfit thats plaid and has a dog with baseball stuff on it with the dog wearing #15. Its defo a boy outfit but i can put a little girl in it too! Who cares if its blue and yellow! 

i know you ladies that have bad MS will think im wierd for saying this but i really wish i had it bad. I only get a sicky feeling when i have an empty tummy.... i dont have my 12 week scan until July 17th and it feels SO far away!


----------



## snowangel187

I was looking at pictures of my last pregnancy and I first got a "bump" at around 18weeeks. I'm not sure when it'll be obvious this pregnancy. I was thinking earlier, but I'm basically 12 weeks and I can tell but people look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I'm pregnant. :haha:


----------



## JCh

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Wow, reading through all your posts makes me glad I live in Canada. I cannot believe what you guys have to pay for in other countries! Everything leading up to this baby as well as all the care during labour and all the care after for both me and baby is 100% paid for. It will not cost me anything.... if there are complications, that is paid for too.
> 
> I saw the movie Sicko, and it makes me angry. Is it really like that?

Also Canadian, very glad that we don't have to pay for so much, that we have health coverage.
I've heard some terrible things about the system in the US..... 
The one thing I'm envious of is that almost every single other place can find out gender before 20 weeks, like in Canada..... It's so far away!


----------



## Little J

apparently my little one likes to make my head feel loopy... haha i feel a tad light headed. Gosh id do anything to go back to bed right now! I was SO tempted to call into work bc i was so tired when i woke up.... but im trying to be a trooper today!


----------



## EmyDra

CharlieO said:


> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.

I'm feeling a little guilty now we're had the scan tbh, I had the most awful dream that OHs Mum died and I wished we had told them...but it's going to be the weekend when I'm 12 weeks. It's a month since their oldest son suddenly died on the weekend before, and they are still sorting things out atm.
My parents is a difficult matter as they live so far away (in Switzerland) so it'll be a phone-job and I SO hope they'll be happy for us - but I just don't know.

Sorry for your loss Nicky :( :hugs:

I had no real 'bump' last time until near the 3rd tri, I just looked fat!

Had my booking-in appointment today, everything good, plenty of blood drained out of my arm and a gorgeous picture of our new baby! He/She rolled for us and had a big stretch, was amazing to see something so tiny so clearly. We could even see the profile of Drembie's face! Little tiny nose <3

Definitely feel I have a baby in there now, it's got very real all of a sudden!
 



Attached Files:







scan (2).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









scan (1).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikkilewis14

EmyDra said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty now we're had the scan tbh, I had the most awful dream that OHs Mum died and I wished we had told them...but it's going to be the weekend when I'm 12 weeks. It's a month since their oldest son suddenly died on the weekend before, and they are still sorting things out atm.
> My parents is a difficult matter as they live so far away (in Switzerland) so it'll be a phone-job and I SO hope they'll be happy for us - but I just don't know.
> 
> Sorry for your loss Nicky :( :hugs:
> 
> I had no real 'bump' last time until near the 3rd tri, I just looked fat!
> 
> Had my booking-in appointment today, everything good, plenty of blood drained out of my arm and a gorgeous picture of our new baby! He/She rolled for us and had a big stretch, was amazing to see something so tiny so clearly. We could even see the profile of Drembie's face! Little tiny nose <3
> 
> Definitely feel I have a baby in there now, it's got very real all of a sudden!Click to expand...



How cute :) i have a feeling i wont show til late but im sooo bloated now...


----------



## Betheney

CharlieO said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.
> 
> i'm keeping it a secret from everyone but close family and my close girlfriends.
> 
> I told the people who i would want supporting me in a miscarriage, but in saying that my parents and siblings wont know until i'm 13 weeks as that's when i see my family as they live inter-state.Click to expand...
> 
> But do you feel bad about them not knowing? It's so weird that i feel guilty about it all of a sudden!Click to expand...

i do kind of, i was just discussing it with hubby after your post actually. I mean i would of told them if we weren't in separate states but we really want to tell them in person. I feel guilty that my girlfriends know and they don't, I also feel guilty that they're finding out so late and it's allowed to be public as soon as they know i just want them to know first, so i do feel bad that they are being lobbed into the same length of notice as everyone else. I think it's good that in the same day they find out they get to ring all the rellies in excitement and share the news rather than finding out and having to hold it in for 6 weeks or so. But then i wonder if it's more mean to rob them of that special little secret for a few weeks where they know more than everyone else. Then i think we've cut out 2-3 months of the waiting time which is good for them! then it won't feel like i'm pregnant forever.

Then i think i'm thinking too far into it.


----------



## JCh

I've been struggling with this, I told immediate family pretty quickly, but we have a large extended family and waited much longer to tell them, I still have lots of my cousins and Aunts/ Uncles to tell.... 
Finally got to share with my Mom's side of the family at a dinner last night. It's nice to share in person.


----------



## brieri1

I posted on Facebook yesterday since I'll be 12 weeks on Friday. Then, I had some serious thoughts about taking the post back down, I mean, what if I lose the baby this week? But I'm forcing myself to relax over it. I just saw the baby on Thursday and it was healthy and strong and perfect. I had already told my immediate family and close friends who are as good as family. I'm still a little unsure about the Facebook post, but chances are getting very slim that I lose it, and I get to see it again next week.


----------



## CharlieO

I'm glad it's not just me struggling with it, I wonder if its because my nausea and tiredness has stepped up a notch that I feel so bad about it. We're going to tell them face to face, and then travel up to scotland to tell the inlaws face to face, then a couple of close friends, then tell everyone. I just feel like i might blind side them a bit, and then i maybe wont get the reaction i'm hoping for. I just hope my mum isn't upset with me for not sharing this with her before.


----------



## JCh

If you JUST saw ur lil bean and hb this Thursday, your chances are like 97% that things will continue, very unlikely to have a mc at this point.


----------



## Kaiecee

I told most of my friends and family right away I figured what happens happens I was so happy that I was pregnant. 

I wont have my first u/s till the 24th of aug. that's gonna drive me crazy 
Ms is bad some days expecially after sex 

I do have a bump already I'm just hoping its water I had alot of water with my first 2 pregnancies hope all u ladies are doing good :)


----------



## fingersxxd

We told a couple people close to us but not family. We wanted it to be fair for both sides and DH's brother just had a baby 2 months ago. They were due exactly 9 months to the day our DD was born and they waited until she was 3 months to tell everyone so as not to take the spotlight away. So now, believe it or not, we are due exactly 9 months to the day from when their DD was born so we're going to return the favour.

Betheney could you update my EDD to jan 12th please? They bumped me back.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i did put mine on facebook last week after we saw bean and heard the heartbeat at 174 bpm... sometimes i wonder if it was the best thing to do since we got such an overwhelming response.. but then again, if anything goes wrong ill have a wonderful support group!


----------



## Little J

we came out and told friends and family over the weekend. I am not posting anything on facebook tho until 12 weeks. 

But just remember... back in the day right when you found out you were pregnant everyone told everyone and there was no fear of MC even tho the odds of a MC were about the same..... so i think women are just so freaked out now these days bc we are so well informed. 

today im not feeling too hot.... on the verge of vomiting... never has been this bad. If i think about it it makes me want to puke


----------



## jrowenj

I just gave our parents to OK to spread the news. Didnt post on fb yet though!


----------



## JCh

AWESOME, jrowenj! I hadn't seen you post for a bit, was getting worried!

Must feel great to not be holding the secret! How much longer until u post on fb?


----------



## jrowenj

I knowww this thread is hard to keep up with!!!!! 

I dont know when i wanna announce it on fb!!!! I have some ppl on my friends list that i dont want knowing my busines. Long story!!! 

Maybe after my next scan???? I dont even know when i get to have another scan!


----------



## tinytears

Hi ladies 

After a bit of advice as this is my first pregnancy. I have been unable to go to the loo since Tuesday morning so nearly a week now :wacko:
I drinks loads of water,I have a fibre rich diet and I even tried a hot curry a few days ago. I am bloated and uncomfortable. I had a look on line today and tried the prune juice. I have had 3/4 bottle and as yet no relief I even tried some exercises led on the floor but still no joy.

Do any of you know of anything else I try?


----------



## EmyDra

tinytears said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> After a bit of advice as this is my first pregnancy. I have been unable to go to the loo since Tuesday morning so nearly a week now :wacko:
> I drinks loads of water,I have a fibre rich diet and I even tried a hot curry a few days ago. I am bloated and uncomfortable. I had a look on line today and tried the prune juice. I have had 3/4 bottle and as yet no relief I even tried some exercises led on the floor but still no joy.
> 
> Do any of you know of anything else I try?

Are you on pregnacare? I was first time round and found the iron in them too much and it gave me bad constipation. If that's the care switch to a different prenatal. I'm doing folic acid, omega 3s and natural liquid iron.

Really hope it passes for you soon, it's ROTTEN. I got a hemorrhoid 3 days ago talking of rotten! Bleugh. Lucky I had plenty of cream left from last time round! 

jrowenj - I'm waiting till 20 weeks for FB, several people that don't need to know my business and also OH has an ex from hell who I highly doubt will be in anyway happy for us, in fact I imagine she'll try and have her 5th child asap after she knows. OH also wants to tell his daughters face to face, so they hear it from him and not her, and we are waiting till 20 weeks to tell them to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> I knowww this thread is hard to keep up with!!!!!
> 
> I dont know when i wanna announce it on fb!!!! I have some ppl on my friends list that i dont want knowing my busines. Long story!!!
> 
> Maybe after my next scan???? I dont even know when i get to have another scan!

It's completely your choice when to share the news and if you're not sure, then it's good to wait a bit longer. I had my scan at 8 weeks but no idea about my next one.... It's gonna be after I'm 14 weeks for sure...
Luckily I used the doppler yesterday and it worked! 
Have u been using urs?
I'm not too worried about the fb people, so I'm gonna post when I'm 12 weeks. Things have been fine, no bleeding or bad cramps.... Seems like I'm lucky :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emy i totally understand!!

Jch i usedmine 2 days ago! Im tempted to listen again today. Im addicted!


----------



## tinytears

EmyDra said:


> tinytears said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> After a bit of advice as this is my first pregnancy. I have been unable to go to the loo since Tuesday morning so nearly a week now :wacko:
> I drinks loads of water,I have a fibre rich diet and I even tried a hot curry a few days ago. I am bloated and uncomfortable. I had a look on line today and tried the prune juice. I have had 3/4 bottle and as yet no relief I even tried some exercises led on the floor but still no joy.
> 
> Do any of you know of anything else I try?
> 
> Are you on pregnacare? I was first time round and found the iron in them too much and it gave me bad constipation. If that's the care switch to a different prenatal. I'm doing folic acid, omega 3s and natural liquid iron.
> 
> Really hope it passes for you soon, it's ROTTEN. I got a hemorrhoid 3 days ago talking of rotten! Bleugh. Lucky I had plenty of cream left from last time round!
> 
> jrowenj - I'm waiting till 20 weeks for FB, several people that don't need to know my business and also OH has an ex from hell who I highly doubt will be in anyway happy for us, in fact I imagine she'll try and have her 5th child asap after she knows. OH also wants to tell his daughters face to face, so they hear it from him and not her, and we are waiting till 20 weeks to tell them to make sure everything is ok.Click to expand...

I am on pregnacare and I thought they might be to blame but I have been taking them since before I caught and this is the first time I've had this problem. I will pop in the chemist tomorrow and try something different.

Thanks very much


----------



## lucy_x

Hey girlies, Hope everyone is well :)

I got my first MW appointment today, For Thursday, but iv had to put it off due to a day trip i had organised months ago, and now the MW's away so i cant be seen for another 3 week :cry:, gutted isnt the word, but i cant let my pals down either....


All day sickness is still here, fortunately iv not yet been sick and its just putting me off eating, so not all bad i guess :thumbup:, Still cramping a little but i know its normal x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

We'll be announcing after our 12 week scan but I'll be blocking my status update from certain people on my friend list. Does make me wonder why they're on there now - clear out time I think!


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else keeping their bump a secret until 12 weeks and feeling REALLY guilty about it?
> 
> Went to see my parents last night, and i felt SO bad not telling them, and we saw the in-laws last week and didn't tell them either. Had a friend round on friday and I was drinking fake "gin" and cranberry (i.e. tonic and cranberry) to put him off. We didn't tell anyone we were trying, as we were worried it wasn't going to happen. So I don't think anyone has a CLUE that we're pregnant and I was fine with it before, but yesterday made me feel SO guilty! We only have to wait another 3 weeks for the scan, but i get the feeling everyone is going to be BEYOND surprised, and I'm not sure i know how to deal with that.
> 
> i'm keeping it a secret from everyone but close family and my close girlfriends.
> 
> I told the people who i would want supporting me in a miscarriage, but in saying that my parents and siblings wont know until i'm 13 weeks as that's when i see my family as they live inter-state.Click to expand...
> 
> But do you feel bad about them not knowing? It's so weird that i feel guilty about it all of a sudden!Click to expand...
> 
> i do kind of, i was just discussing it with hubby after your post actually. I mean i would of told them if we weren't in separate states but we really want to tell them in person. I feel guilty that my girlfriends know and they don't, I also feel guilty that they're finding out so late and it's allowed to be public as soon as they know i just want them to know first, so i do feel bad that they are being lobbed into the same length of notice as everyone else. I think it's good that in the same day they find out they get to ring all the rellies in excitement and share the news rather than finding out and having to hold it in for 6 weeks or so. But then i wonder if it's more mean to rob them of that special little secret for a few weeks where they know more than everyone else. Then i think we've cut out 2-3 months of the waiting time which is good for them! then it won't feel like i'm pregnant forever.
> 
> Then i think i'm thinking too far into it.Click to expand...


I live 1800 miles away from all my family. I had thought about keeping it a secret until my visit home this summer, I'll be about 17weeks. So kind of like get off the plane with a belly would be my announcement.. BUT dh couldn't keep it quiet so I had to call family and tell them before finding his post on facebook. :dohh: This was at 3weeks4days. 

So basically everybody knew then. After family was called I posted on my Facebook, partially because we have mutal friends and they'd see his post and also because the only people I keep on my page are close friends or other family members.. All people I'd want to know and who I know would be super supportive if anything were to happen with this pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So, I'm hoping and praying that miraculously by the day I turn 12 weeks my sickness will just disappear and I'll start the magical time of pregnancy...


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> So, I'm hoping and praying that miraculously by the day I turn 12 weeks my sickness will just disappear and I'll start the magical time of pregnancy...

No lie, the day i turned 12 weeks i got alllll my energy back, no more sore bbs and no more nausea!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm hoping and praying that miraculously by the day I turn 12 weeks my sickness will just disappear and I'll start the magical time of pregnancy...
> 
> No lie, the day i turned 12 weeks i got alllll my energy back, no more sore bbs and no more nausea!Click to expand...

I'm hoping this happens with me too, but it seems like this last week things are worse.. :wacko: I just hope I get some relief at some point during this pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

I have my scan on Thursday at 11+1 and if all is well we will do out Facebook announcement. Our families know ( first grand baby for my parents!) and our close friends an coworkers know.


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome to the new ladies! It is soooo hard to keep up with this thread! Having a bad day MS-wise, I haven't thrown up but I've been having some really intense waves of nausea.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm hoping and praying that miraculously by the day I turn 12 weeks my sickness will just disappear and I'll start the magical time of pregnancy...
> 
> No lie, the day i turned 12 weeks i got alllll my energy back, no more sore bbs and no more nausea!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping this happens with me too, but it seems like this last week things are worse.. :wacko: I just hope I get some relief at some point during this pregnancy. :shrug:Click to expand...

Me too! Today was just crazy all over, slept after hubby went to work because my MS was to intense, woke up and ran to the bathroom and i'm still having little talks with my lunch, asking it to please stay to nurture my baby. I can't wait to see if I'll get up and going in a week and a half!


----------



## brieri1

JCh said:


> If you JUST saw ur lil bean and hb this Thursday, your chances are like 97% that things will continue, very unlikely to have a mc at this point.

I know, its just hard not to worry with it being my first baby and some of the stories you read where a woman saw her baby, and it looked alright and it had a heartbeat, and then she lost it. The chances of that happening, especially at this point, are very slim, but there's still a bit of probably unjustified fear there. I can't believe the burst of love I already feel for this baby since I've seen it, before my ultrasound this whole thing just felt surreal.


----------



## Soniamillie01

^ I'm there with you hun x


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing today? It still amazes me how busy this thread is!!! 

AFM: I've actually been feeling kinda crappy the past few days, being having terrible headaches. But, I can see my bump getting bigger and I'm getting so excited!! Just wish I could shake how I've been feeling. I think it has a lot to do with the fact its getting hotter.. Have any of you ladies been having a hard time with the heat where you are?


----------



## ARuppe716

La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!


----------



## mellywelly

I want to scream!!! My booking in paperwork is still missing, and the hospital cant book me in for my ,12 week scan without it. I trying to ring my midwife, but they are now 'community' based, which basically means no one ever knows where they blood well are !!!!! Why does this stuff always happen to me? When we went for the 8 week scan we were waiting ages. In the end they came to apologise as someone had put my file to the bottom of the pile! Sorry, rant over!


----------



## mellywelly

ARuppe716 said:


> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!

You could always move to the UK lol, just remind me, what does sunshine look like?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Heat affects a whole bunch! Even more when the truck's AC is messed up...


----------



## La Mere

ARuppe716 said:


> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!

Goodness!!! I wish I had an air conditioned house!! Lol we are building a house now, but where we are living right now I don't have the option of a/c or even a fan!!!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Heat affects a whole bunch! Even more when the truck's AC is messed up...

Oh, goodness! I remember in our old car when I was pregnant with my first, the a/c went out just before summer started!!!


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> I want to scream!!! My booking in paperwork is still missing, and the hospital cant book me in for my ,12 week scan without it. I trying to ring my midwife, but they are now 'community' based, which basically means no one ever knows where they blood well are !!!!! Why does this stuff always happen to me? When we went for the 8 week scan we were waiting ages. In the end they came to apologise as someone had put my file to the bottom of the pile! Sorry, rant over!

That is terrible, hope they figure it out soon!


----------



## Lauren021406

I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!



ARuppe716 said:


> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> I want to scream!!! My booking in paperwork is still missing, and the hospital cant book me in for my ,12 week scan without it. I trying to ring my midwife, but they are now 'community' based, which basically means no one ever knows where they blood well are !!!!! Why does this stuff always happen to me? When we went for the 8 week scan we were waiting ages. In the end they came to apologise as someone had put my file to the bottom of the pile! Sorry, rant over!

Can u go there and demand they give u paperwork and deliver it urself? I hate dr offices sometimes. Makes u feel like a number to them!


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!
> 
> Goodness!!! I wish I had an air conditioned house!! Lol we are building a house now, but where we are living right now I don't have the option of a/c or even a fan!!!Click to expand...

Where I am everybody has central air. :haha: the heat makes me nauseous and feel faint. So I don't venture outside unless extremely necessary.


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I want to scream!!! My booking in paperwork is still missing, and the hospital cant book me in for my ,12 week scan without it. I trying to ring my midwife, but they are now 'community' based, which basically means no one ever knows where they blood well are !!!!! Why does this stuff always happen to me? When we went for the 8 week scan we were waiting ages. In the end they came to apologise as someone had put my file to the bottom of the pile! Sorry, rant over!
> 
> Can u go there and demand they give u paperwork and deliver it urself? I hate dr offices sometimes. Makes u feel like a number to them!Click to expand...

No it's just gone missing, no one knows where it is. I did it 3 weeks ago now.


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!Click to expand...

Where in nj are u ?!


----------



## Leinzlove

20something said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? Due 26th Jan :)

Welcome! Yay, I finally have a due date buddy! :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Heat affects a whole bunch! Even more when the truck's AC is messed up...
> 
> Oh, goodness! I remember in our old car when I was pregnant with my first, the a/c went out just before summer started!!!Click to expand...

I'm hoping we get to change it soon, we don't even have space for a baby in this one! Super good excuse to do so. Haha.


----------



## Lauren021406

I am in union county up north!


jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in nj are u ?!Click to expand...


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> I am in union county up north!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in nj are u ?!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Im near belmar beach : ) my hubby works in perth amboy. Small


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Heat affects a whole bunch! Even more when the truck's AC is messed up...
> 
> Oh, goodness! I remember in our old car when I was pregnant with my first, the a/c went out just before summer started!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping we get to change it soon, we don't even have space for a baby in this one! Super good excuse to do so. Haha.Click to expand...

That is a super good excuse. Our other car completely died on us so we had to buy a new on before we moved to where we are now. Not complaining too much because we needed a bigger car, even before I got pregnant again lol


----------



## Lauren021406

not too far!



jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I am in union county up north!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in nj are u ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im near belmar beach : ) my hubby works in perth amboy. SmallClick to expand...


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! Catching up on the posts. Busy discussions today! 

Congrats to the new ladies! 

I have trouble with the heat too. And summer is just getting good and geared up here now! WHEW HOT! 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that my ms is easing up. Today is the 3rd day that it has been WAY better. I'm hoping because I'm already so close to 12 weeks, I am getting a break. 

I have been struggling with terrible headaches still. But anything is better than the constant horrible nausea! 

I go for my second doctor's appointment on thursday. I'm not sure what they will do but hoping maybe I get a second ultrasound!


----------



## AJThomas

Melly that sounds a lot like Jamaica, so disorganized and nobody knows anything. When I went there was this girl there for more than 5 hours waiting for them to find her file. Eventually she left without being seen because she was getting tired and faint and everyone kept giving her the run around. After she left some of the nurses were saying they could have given her something temporary just so she could have her appointment but of course that info got lost in the system somewhere and she never got through.


----------



## sassy_mom

I got lucky with some clothes! My best friend had some maternity clothes that she has outgrown. She is 7 months along. 

She did tell me that most of what she does is buy leggings (short or long) and just wear a longer shirt over it. That way she isn't spending money on clothes she won't ever wear again. I think I am going to do that as well. Maternity clothes are too expensive so I'm going to look at some of those shorter leggings and then maybe find some maternity shirts that are on sale. I am not fond of putting huge shirts on as it will make me look heavier. lol! I want to show off my bump! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I took a bump pic just now and I think I'm pretty huge already! :haha:
This is me 11+1
https://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz86/Lani0212/Snapbucket/79D1E78B.jpg


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm in Hunterdon county and work in Princeton! Yay for the Jersey mamas!!:happydance:



Lauren021406 said:


> not too far!
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I am in union county up north!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in nj are u ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im near belmar beach : ) my hubby works in perth amboy. SmallClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im sooooooo hungry but i just dont want anything because of the nausea!!! Sorry just ranting.... So unlike me to turn food down... I love food...


----------



## Lauren021406

))


ARuppe716 said:


> I'm in Hunterdon county and work in Princeton! Yay for the Jersey mamas!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> not too far!
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I am in union county up north!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain I am in NJ too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> La Mere... The heat makes me feel awful. We have an extreme heat advisory until Friday with potential temps up to 100F!! Wish I could hibernate in my air conditioned house!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in nj are u ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im near belmar beach : ) my hubby works in perth amboy. SmallClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## brieri1

I worked out today!!! I'm so proud of myself! But honestly, its the first time I've felt well enough and like I had enough energy to work out in weeks. Hopefully its not a fluke and its me reaching the end of the pangs of the first trimester... :thumbup: How're you ladies doing? Any of the nearly twelve weekers starting to feel any better?


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> I worked out today!!! I'm so proud of myself! But honestly, its the first time I've felt well enough and like I had enough energy to work out in weeks. Hopefully its not a fluke and its me reaching the end of the pangs of the first trimester... :thumbup: How're you ladies doing? Any of the nearly twelve weekers starting to feel any better?

Meeee. I feel back to my old self again!


----------



## Leinzlove

My first scan is tomorrow. I'm very nervous, but trying to stay positive. As I experienced a MMC in March and it was detected at my first scan... So, here we go.

Please be a little beating bean! :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Everything is fine honey! Can't wait to hear tomorrow that everything is going well :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren021406

good luck at your scan!


Leinzlove said:


> My first scan is tomorrow. I'm very nervous, but trying to stay positive. As I experienced a MMC in March and it was detected at my first scan... So, here we go.
> 
> Please be a little beating bean! :)


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I worked out today!!! I'm so proud of myself! But honestly, its the first time I've felt well enough and like I had enough energy to work out in weeks. Hopefully its not a fluke and its me reaching the end of the pangs of the first trimester... :thumbup: How're you ladies doing? Any of the nearly twelve weekers starting to feel any better?
> 
> Meeee. I feel back to my old self again!Click to expand...

jealous!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Leinzlove said:


> My first scan is tomorrow. I'm very nervous, but trying to stay positive. As I experienced a MMC in March and it was detected at my first scan... So, here we go.
> 
> Please be a little beating bean! :)

i cannot wait to see your scan pictures! i know how scary this is!!!! prayers!


----------



## sassy_mom

Leinzlove said:


> My first scan is tomorrow. I'm very nervous, but trying to stay positive. As I experienced a MMC in March and it was detected at my first scan... So, here we go.
> 
> Please be a little beating bean! :)


Good luck tomorrow! Cannot wait to see your scan! :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Jeezzz... I'm seriously having such a bad day. I've lost every single meal today... I can't wait to have a huge beautiful outstanding belly and not have to deal with sickness again!!


----------



## Lauren021406

two questions: does anyone just not have an appetite? and second its kind of gross but does anyone feel like there urine smells really strong?


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> I knowww this thread is hard to keep up with!!!!!
> 
> I dont know when i wanna announce it on fb!!!! I have some ppl on my friends list that i dont want knowing my busines. Long story!!!
> 
> Maybe after my next scan???? I dont even know when i get to have another scan!

You don't HAVE to announce it on FB, i had alot of friends that i'd lost contact with but were on my FB that meant alot to me throughout my life. So i felt bad that they would find out via a facebook post with everyone that doesn't mean anything to me. So i actually wrote a personalised message stating that although we don't speak much anymore i didn't want them to find out via a random FB post so am sending a message instead, i think i send this to like 100 people at the time i had over 400 friends on FB since then i've culled to about 200. A few days later i made the generic post for all to see. You could always do this but not even make the generic post. You can say in your message that it's public knowledge and no secret but you just wanted to send a msg rather than make a post.



DeedeeBeester said:


> So, I'm hoping and praying that miraculously by the day I turn 12 weeks my sickness will just disappear and I'll start the magical time of pregnancy...

I said this my whole first tri with Eva and when i hit 12 weeks and there was no change i had a huge breakdown at the doctors office that even though it was a planned pregnancy and i still WANT the baby it's just torture, being sick 24/7 is awful! i can't handle any more. She prescribed me meds and gave me a week off work (the meds were wonderful)

Then BANG on 13 weeks all sickness disappeared!! this time i'm telling myself it'll stop at 14 weeks just in case i reach 13 and the same thing happens as last time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> two questions: does anyone just not have an appetite? and second its kind of gross but does anyone feel like there urine smells really strong?

I do not have an appetite! Makes me sad lol. And i noticed im not peeing enough! And its almost orange! Ive literally been drinking water and gatorade all day and thankfully its clearin up.... U may not be gettin enough fluids if its strong.


----------



## Leinzlove

Lauren: I have increased hunger. But, I find that my urine smells stronger. I actually googled this a few weeks ago. It's most likely from our increased sense of smell. Do you smell other scents strongly, also?

If your urine is clear, you are getting enough to drink.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Anyone having leg cramps??? I just had another one while I was sitting here reading the forum!


----------



## Lauren021406

my smells are def strong!!! I think I do need to be drinking more for sure though! With the leg cramps yes I get them, I read somewhere that it is normal!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ouch leg cramps... I did with DD, but not until the third trimester. I'd get them in my sleep they'd wake me up. Very painful... I hope you won't have to experience them your whole pregnancy.


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> My first scan is tomorrow. I'm very nervous, but trying to stay positive. As I experienced a MMC in March and it was detected at my first scan... So, here we go.
> 
> Please be a little beating bean! :)

Prayers and :hugs: at ur u/s Leinz. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Anyone having leg cramps??? I just had another one while I was sitting here reading the forum!

Oh my word. My legs hurt soooo bad!!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Anyone having leg cramps??? I just had another one while I was sitting here reading the forum!

Ouch I.ve been having leg and hip cramps


----------



## fingersxxd

Leinzlove- ill be thinking of you later today! I had a MMC too before my DD so I know how it feels. I asked the us tech to show me the heartbeat right away so I could calm down and she obliged. :)

Lauren - I'm not terribly sensitive to smells in general but I can smell my pee from a mile away! I seem to be drinking more than twice the water as normal but my urine is definitely potent. As for my appetite I have to ask "What appetite?". We were at the SIL's tonight for FIL's birthday and I think I was being closely watched when I hardly touched my dinner!

In general my MS is like a rollarcoaster up and down, different times of day! Today I have to be in a car with my FIL taking him to the airport for at least two hours. I hope I have a good day or I might be spilling the beans while spilling my breakfast IYKWIM. Lol!


----------



## alannadee

well i had my booking in appointment yesterday, the midwife was really nice and very helpfull. I told her about my private scan and the dates not being right so she said that she would ring eary pregnancy unit and see if they would see me, so they are seeing me today! I have changed the date of my 2nd private scan till the end of next week, then hopefully i will get a better picture.
But i am really nervous abt scan today, fingers crossed heartbeat will still be there.


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> Anyone having leg cramps??? I just had another one while I was sitting here reading the forum!

leg cramps during pregnancy are VERY common. I had them nearly every night with Eva and they were just the WORST!!!! I think the advice was to just drink more water. Thankfully they haven't set in just yet with me.


----------



## mamadonna

I'm not gettin leg cramps as such but my right leg keeps goin quite numb


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

No cramps but I do often wake up with numb knees?!


----------



## brieri1

I woke up a few hours ago with something crawling on me and I was already slapping at it coming out of my dream. Well, I almost slapped at my husband accidentally, waking him up even though he had to get up in a couple hours. When I found the bug that had been crawling on me, it was about 2 inches long, could fly, and I couldn't for the life of me identify it. So now, I'm still awake, feeling like I still have bugs crawling on me. But none of that stops my husband from being mad that I woke him and he can't understand at all why I can't fall back to sleep. Sometimes I think lesbians have the right idea, a woman would have understood this and offered comfort instead of making me feel worse. Usually my husband is a very sweet guy, but tonight, tonight was a fail. And tonight I could have used that sweetness. I'm feeling quite emotional. That's probably why this is such a long post, lol. Hope you ladies had a better night than me.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hun poor you. I had a dream last night that my house was on fire because I have left our Annual Reports (from work, being printed today, v stressful) in the oven? I woke up at 4.30am and then couldn't get back to sleep as the sun was up!


----------



## snowangel187

I have a major bug, snake, spider, lizard phobia! And I live in a tropical place :rofl: so I'm on edge a lot!! I woke up a few months ago to a rather large bug crawling on me. It was a harmless bug, but nonetheless it freaked me out!!! I feel ur pain and dh is no help!!


----------



## snowangel187

I'm a Plum!! :happydance: hoping I can say goodbye to m.s. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> I woke up a few hours ago with something crawling on me and I was already slapping at it coming out of my dream. Well, I almost slapped at my husband accidentally, waking him up even though he had to get up in a couple hours. When I found the bug that had been crawling on me, it was about 2 inches long, could fly, and I couldn't for the life of me identify it. So now, I'm still awake, feeling like I still have bugs crawling on me. But none of that stops my husband from being mad that I woke him and he can't understand at all why I can't fall back to sleep. Sometimes I think lesbians have the right idea, a woman would have understood this and offered comfort instead of making me feel worse. Usually my husband is a very sweet guy, but tonight, tonight was a fail. And tonight I could have used that sweetness. I'm feeling quite emotional. That's probably why this is such a long post, lol. Hope you ladies had a better night than me.

I currently feel that men are only needed for making babies, and well services are not needed at this time. :rofl: ;)


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh hun poor you. I had a dream last night that my house was on fire because I have left our Annual Reports (from work, being printed today, v stressful) in the oven? I woke up at 4.30am and then couldn't get back to sleep as the sun was up!

You know what's crazy? All these weird pregnancy dreams and some can be very upsetting, I feel as tho when I'm woken up by one I need to go back to sleep so that I find out the ending or so that I can change it. It's soooo weird and I kind of wish there was a little break from the wacky dreams.


----------



## Betheney

men certainly suck sometimes, my hubby never comforts me when i'm vomitting and it really bugs me, i run to the bathroom vomitting my guts up and he's still sitting on the lounge watching the TV. Sometimes they're just so insensitive!! first pregnancy he was plenty sympathetic, this one... not so much.


----------



## mellywelly

Well my consultant has wrote to my gp about me not being booked in. And voila, they have suddenly found me! Gave me some cock and bull story that I don't believe for one second, but the gp has now wrote to the antenatal unit, so I should finally get booked in by the end of the week!


----------



## Little J

goodluck leinlove!! You will do great! we are in this together!! :hugs:

i get hungry, but then when i eat i get full fast. 

Yes iv noticed my urine smells more potent as well but i try and drink tons of water in the day.... i dont pee as often as i used to either. I dont find myself havign to get up in the middle of the night anymore either, hope thats not a bad thing?


----------



## Little J

have any of you had "pulled muscle" feeling.... i got it yesterday when i was bending over to water my flowers on my right side and then again this morning.... almost like everything is tight around my belly and i pulled a muscle or somthing....but its quick not a lasting pain/cramp


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> Well my consultant has wrote to my gp about me not being booked in. And voila, they have suddenly found me! Gave me some cock and bull story that I don't believe for one second, but the gp has now wrote to the antenatal unit, so I should finally get booked in by the end of the week!

That's awesome!!! Glad ur making progress with them! Can't wait to see ur pics! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> have any of you had "pulled muscle" feeling.... i got it yesterday when i was bending over to water my flowers on my right side and then again this morning.... almost like everything is tight around my belly and i pulled a muscle or somthing....but its quick not a lasting pain/cramp

Yes. I do notice if I move too quick or move a certain way that it pulls. It's a little annoying and hurts for a second, but I stop what I'm doing or move positions and it's all good. :flower:


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> have any of you had "pulled muscle" feeling.... i got it yesterday when i was bending over to water my flowers on my right side and then again this morning.... almost like everything is tight around my belly and i pulled a muscle or somthing....but its quick not a lasting pain/cramp
> 
> Yes. I do notice if I move too quick or move a certain way that it pulls. It's a little annoying and hurts for a second, but I stop what I'm doing or move positions and it's all good. :flower:Click to expand...

i just found other ladies experiencing this in another thread. They called it "round ligament pain" it can happen when you move your pelvic region suddenly... like roll over or stand up or even cough/sneeze. hmmmm thts interesting, well im glad its nothing to worry about i guess!


----------



## Soniamillie01

snowangel187 said:


> I'm a Plum!! :happydance: hoping I can say goodbye to m.s. :flower:

12 weeks yippee, congratulations x


----------



## gingermango

Argh... I lost my notes not long after I had them (we think I left them on the bus) :blush: and my midwife was gonna leave me a new set with all the blood test paperwork at my GP's but she forgot and is now on holiday. So I called ante-natal today and they said they wont even see me on monday without my notes :cry: so now the community midwives team are trying to get a differnt midwife to re-do my notes and post them through my door. :happydance: 

I dont know what I would do if I turned up on monday and they turned me away, I feel like Ive waited forever for this scan!!


----------



## jrowenj

ughhh I went to bed at 10pm with a horrible headache and woke up at 8am with the same damn headache :cry:


----------



## Greens25

Jaime,
Did you get your 12 week/all clear scan yet???? PICTURES PLEASE if you did!


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Jaime,
> Did you get your 12 week/all clear scan yet???? PICTURES PLEASE if you did!

My Dr didn't schedule a 12 week scan... isnt that weird???? They set up an OB appointment for next week and said they will schedule an anatomical scan that day... I always thought 12 weeks was when they did that :shrug:


----------



## alannadee

Just to let you all know that my scan didnt go well today. They couldnt find a heartbeat. The baby had stopped developing at around 6 and half 7 weeks week. Booked in for a D & C on thursday.

Thank you for all your support, and i wish every one all the best with thier pregnancies.


----------



## jrowenj

alannadee said:


> Just to let you all know that my scan didnt go well today. They couldnt find a heartbeat. The baby had stopped developing at around 6 and half 7 weeks week. Booked in for a D & C on thursday.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, and i wish every one all the best with thier pregnancies.

oh... love.... so sorry to hear this :cry::cry:

I know it's the worst pain... lots of hugs for you


----------



## Little J

alannadee said:


> Just to let you all know that my scan didnt go well today. They couldnt find a heartbeat. The baby had stopped developing at around 6 and half 7 weeks week. Booked in for a D & C on thursday.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, and i wish every one all the best with thier pregnancies.

i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

So sorry Alannadee :( :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

alannadee said:


> Just to let you all know that my scan didnt go well today. They couldnt find a heartbeat. The baby had stopped developing at around 6 and half 7 weeks week. Booked in for a D & C on thursday.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, and i wish every one all the best with thier pregnancies.

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Alannadee I'm really sorry. My heart goes out to you.

<3


----------



## Betheney

Yes I get the pulled pain really badly worse than when I was pregnant with Eva. If I sneeze it's excruciating!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Alannadee I'm truly sorry, hope they offer you some investigations so you soon get your rainbow baby


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> Yes I get the pulled pain really badly worse than when I was pregnant with Eva. If I sneeze it's excruciating!!!!

I dread sneezing, the pain scares the heck out of me!


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> I dread sneezing, the pain scares the heck out of me!

OMG, so happy u guys posted this! I always feel like something is terribly wrong when I sneeze with all the muscles clenching! What a relief, I'm not alone :)


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Yes I get the pulled pain really badly worse than when I was pregnant with Eva. If I sneeze it's excruciating!!!!
> 
> I dread sneezing, the pain scares the heck out of me!Click to expand...

Sneezing is so bad, every time I have to sneeze I brace myself for either a pulling pain or peeing my pants. :rofl: :rofl: And it seems like sneezing is a symptom of this pregnancy.. :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

alannadee said:


> Just to let you all know that my scan didnt go well today. They couldnt find a heartbeat. The baby had stopped developing at around 6 and half 7 weeks week. Booked in for a D & C on thursday.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, and i wish every one all the best with thier pregnancies.

So sorry hun


----------



## AJThomas

Alannadee, sooooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Yes I get the pulled pain really badly worse than when I was pregnant with Eva. If I sneeze it's excruciating!!!!
> 
> I dread sneezing, the pain scares the heck out of me!Click to expand...
> 
> Sneezing is so bad, every time I have to sneeze I brace myself for either a pulling pain or peeing my pants. :rofl: :rofl: And it seems like sneezing is a symptom of this pregnancy.. :haha:Click to expand...

me too! I sneeze ALL the time.... atleast 3 times a day! its so odd, but i consider it a funny symptom!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Alanadee - so sorry x


----------



## Little J

to my ladies with little to no MS,

does it freak you out and make you paranoid somthing is wrong? i mean i do!

i get nausea at ranom times and its not constant.... like one day ill feel totally fine like myself one day for 30 min. ill feel like i just got of a carnival ride after i ate a corn dog. but its never bad at all..... i always read that MS is a sign of a good placenta forming so it scares me a little...

i also have read that women with little to no MS usually is carrying a boy!

i just wish i was able to get a daily US to make sure the little one is still growing


----------



## JCh

MS includes feelings of nausea with OR without vomiting.

I've not thrown-up at all and have nausea occasionally, it's most often occuring when you're hungry.
I try not to worry about it too much since I still have sore bbs occasionally and feel super tired too... Although of course occasionally you think, wait, maybe something is wrong.... Then I get another symptom.


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> MS includes feelings of nausea with OR without vomiting.
> 
> I've not thrown-up at all and have nausea occasionally, it's most often occuring when you're hungry.
> I try not to worry about it too much since I still have sore bbs occasionally and feel super tired too... Although of course occasionally you think, wait, maybe something is wrong.... Then I get another symptom.

i know you dont have to puke for it to be considered MS, but i just think MS hits your more often and consistant than im getting.... i guess i feel like it should be worse that what iv been experiecing...

i have sore BB's as well which comes and goes, but i feel like i cant really use that as reassurance bc i am on progesterone supplements which is known to cause sore BB's. I am fatigued alot more tho. I just need to not be sucha worry wart and over analyzing things. its hard to do tho....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> men certainly suck sometimes, my hubby never comforts me when i'm vomitting and it really bugs me, i run to the bathroom vomitting my guts up and he's still sitting on the lounge watching the TV. Sometimes they're just so insensitive!! first pregnancy he was plenty sympathetic, this one... not so much.

Mu husband never helps me either, but what he says is that he rather wait it off far away than himself throwing up on me while I'm throwing up. Excuse or not, don't know, but I do rather handle myself than have him puke because of my puke. hahahaha. He does, though, usually hold me after I'm out.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Alanndee-so sorry for your loss. 

Little J-I had NO symptoms with my son and he was perfectly fine. I felt a faint/lightheaded around 12 weeks for a day and that was it. 
You are one of the lucky ones!


----------



## sassy_mom

alannadee - so sorry! :hugs::hugs: I wish you all the best!

Ladies I have a question:

I bought some canned tuna ... chunk light in water. I drain it and mix it with mayo and relish and eat it on a sandwich. SO YUMMY! It is something I have been wanting recently and it doesn't make me throw up (yay for that) ... However I know that tuna is on the list of only eat sparingly through pregnancy. Does anyone know how much is too much? I did a little research but every site said something different. Has anyone had any experience with tuna or low mercury seafood of any kind during pregnancy? I know it said that the mercury can interfere with brain development and that is definitely not something I want. What are your thoughts girls?

Let me also add that I can usually eat 2 sandwiches and I am generous with the tuna so I can usually just about finish off one small can in a meal.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> have any of you had "pulled muscle" feeling.... i got it yesterday when i was bending over to water my flowers on my right side and then again this morning.... almost like everything is tight around my belly and i pulled a muscle or somthing....but its quick not a lasting pain/cramp

I had it more than a couple of times while kneeling down to vomit. I told hubby it felt like a dislocated vajayjay when I stood up hahahaha, doesn't really last long. And after BDing I feel like I worked out for a triathlon... I guess I'll have to ask for some mercy next time hahahaha


----------



## EmyDra

My midwife recommended no more than 3 cans or two steaks of tuna a week, and it was in the NHS booklet about it too x


----------



## snowangel187

I think it's 1-2 cans of tuna a week.

Like the 6oz can. I skip it all together tho.


----------



## mellywelly

Littlej, I had no symptoms whatsoever with ds, literally none. I'm fine in the day with this one too, just get a bit icky in the evenings. 

The hospital have just rang !!!! My gp faxed my paperwork and they want me to go for a scan in the morning !!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I think it's 1-2 cans of tuna a week.
> 
> Like the 6oz can. I skip it all together tho.


Well I suppose I can't have anymore! Dang!


----------



## La Mere

alannadee said:


> Just to let you all know that my scan didnt go well today. They couldnt find a heartbeat. The baby had stopped developing at around 6 and half 7 weeks week. Booked in for a D & C on thursday.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, and i wish every one all the best with thier pregnancies.

I am so sorry Alannadee :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> Littlej, I had no symptoms whatsoever with ds, literally none. I'm fine in the day with this one too, just get a bit icky in the evenings.
> 
> The hospital have just rang !!!! My gp faxed my paperwork and they want me to go for a scan in the morning !!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

so sorry alanndee........my heart goes out to you!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> men certainly suck sometimes, my hubby never comforts me when i'm vomitting and it really bugs me, i run to the bathroom vomitting my guts up and he's still sitting on the lounge watching the TV. Sometimes they're just so insensitive!! first pregnancy he was plenty sympathetic, this one... not so much.
> 
> Mu husband never helps me either, but what he says is that he rather wait it off far away than himself throwing up on me while I'm throwing up. Excuse or not, don't know, but I do rather handle myself than have him puke because of my puke. hahahaha. He does, though, usually hold me after I'm out.Click to expand...

Well I must have the exception to the rule... Whenever he's around when I feel like throwing up or am throwing up he always sits beside me and rubs my back and keeps my hair out of my face. But then at other times he can be a right ass.... Lol guess thats just men...


----------



## Little J

Ready & Melly- thanks for the confidence boost!

Melly- Yay im so excited you get to see your peanut tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

I'm not enjoying the vivd dreams accompanying pregnancy at all. They all seem to be bad, hurtful dreams. This morning, I had a dream my husband was taking me around, pointing out all the girls he finds more attractive than me. I had a rough enough night with the bug incident, I only slept like a total of 1 1/2 hours after that. It was a mean dream. My husband would never do that, but it still hurt. Its hard to feel attractive right now. I feel like I'm expanding everywhere even though I've lost weight due to my total lack of interest in food.


----------



## mamadonna

Little J said:


> to my ladies with little to no MS,
> 
> does it freak you out and make you paranoid somthing is wrong? i mean i do!
> 
> i get nausea at ranom times and its not constant.... like one day ill feel totally fine like myself one day for 30 min. ill feel like i just got of a carnival ride after i ate a corn dog. but its never bad at all..... i always read that MS is a sign of a good placenta forming so it scares me a little...
> 
> i also have read that women with little to no MS usually is carrying a boy!
> 
> i just wish i was able to get a daily US to make sure the little one is still growing

I never had any with my pregnancies and they were all boys


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I'm not enjoying the vivd dreams accompanying pregnancy at all. They all seem to be bad, hurtful dreams. This morning, I had a dream my husband was taking me around, pointing out all the girls he finds more attractive than me. I had a rough enough night with the bug incident, I only slept like a total of 1 1/2 hours after that. It was a mean dream. My husband would never do that, but it still hurt. Its hard to feel attractive right now. I feel like I'm expanding everywhere even though I've lost weight due to my total lack of interest in food.

I'm usually a teenager in mine, and they all mostly have to do with school. I guess I have some unresolved issues! :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> men certainly suck sometimes, my hubby never comforts me when i'm vomitting and it really bugs me, i run to the bathroom vomitting my guts up and he's still sitting on the lounge watching the TV. Sometimes they're just so insensitive!! first pregnancy he was plenty sympathetic, this one... not so much.
> 
> Mu husband never helps me either, but what he says is that he rather wait it off far away than himself throwing up on me while I'm throwing up. Excuse or not, don't know, but I do rather handle myself than have him puke because of my puke. hahahaha. He does, though, usually hold me after I'm out.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I must have the exception to the rule... Whenever he's around when I feel like throwing up or am throwing up he always sits beside me and rubs my back and keeps my hair out of my face. But then at other times he can be a right ass.... Lol guess thats just men...Click to expand...

Haha, yes. What I would do to have hubby carry my sickness for a day, or a meal... I'd be drinking tons of coffee if I could switch for a while!! :coffee:


----------



## hunni12

Good afternoon ladies


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not enjoying the vivd dreams accompanying pregnancy at all. They all seem to be bad, hurtful dreams. This morning, I had a dream my husband was taking me around, pointing out all the girls he finds more attractive than me. I had a rough enough night with the bug incident, I only slept like a total of 1 1/2 hours after that. It was a mean dream. My husband would never do that, but it still hurt. Its hard to feel attractive right now. I feel like I'm expanding everywhere even though I've lost weight due to my total lack of interest in food.
> 
> I'm usually a teenager in mine, and they all mostly have to do with school. I guess I have some unresolved issues! :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol. I don't remember my teenage years much. I had a lot of what's classified as absentee seizures. So I was gone for the seizure, and then after I have a seizure, I feel pretty drugged, and then I'm super tired. That was my teen years. Luckily, I don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## AJThomas

Brieri, that dream must have been triggered by your hubby's grumpiness when you woke him up. I find if i go to bed with any ill-feelings towards DH i have lots of horrible dreams involving him, i sleep just fine and dream free when we are getting along.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

baby measured perfectly, then baby was bouncing around and measured one day ahead but they still kept my same due date JAN 1ST 2013
lil hands and feet are moving the heart beat is strong
i am so happy and blessed :)
 



Attached Files:







US6-19-12.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Little J

YAY congrats! it looks so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you little j.:flower:


Little J said:


> YAY congrats! it looks so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> Brieri, that dream must have been triggered by your hubby's grumpiness when you woke him up. I find if i go to bed with any ill-feelings towards DH i have lots of horrible dreams involving him, i sleep just fine and dream free when we are getting along.

Ya, I guess. I think its mostly a stem of me feeling pretty unattractive right now, which is weird because my boobs have gotten bigger and people tell me I look curvier, which are good things, right? I just feel like I'm expanding everywhere and it doesn't make me feel particularly sexy. 

Nipsnnibbles, congratulations on a great scan! Nothing is as reassuring as seeing your little one kicking around with a strong heartbeat.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, 

I had a bit of brown bleeding this morning so I went for an urgent scan, I was put forward 2 days to 10 weeks and the heartbeat is 183!! So relieved! Here is a picture! I think he is sucking his thumb lol!
 



Attached Files:







Memo_10_weeks.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DeedeeBeester

filipenko32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a bit of brown bleeding this morning so I went for an urgent scan, I was put forward 2 days to 10 weeks and the heartbeat is 183!! So relieved! Here is a picture! I think he is sucking his thumb lol!

Awww, so beyond cute!!


----------



## EmyDra

Brilliant scan pics ladies :happydance:

It's amazing that you can see so much detail on our wee munchkins...they are between 1 and 2 inches long!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Excellent heart beat x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Wow-it's taken me 2.5 hours to catch up the the past week's posts......I am sorry for those who have had losses!!
I have my first scan in 3 weeks and am a bit nervous, think the next 3 weeks will drag.
Can't believe how clear some of those recently posted San photos are-wow.


----------



## jrowenj

love the scans, ladies!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ladies what beautiful scans!!! The babies are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!


----------



## sassy_mom

Got my first big kick today!!! I was feeling baby dancing around and I poked it .... then it kicked me! HAHAHA! LOVE LOVE :cloud9:


----------



## fingersxxd

Did I miss leinzlove's post about her scan? I hope it went well.


----------



## AllieIA

Ok, I need some pointers. I am dealing with some MAJOR constipation! I never had this problem with my twin pregnancy. I eat pretty well, have a fruit smoothie every morning, fiber etc. Nothing is helping. What do I take?


----------



## Lauren021406

what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?


jrowenj said:


> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!Click to expand...

if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!


----------



## darkstar

I'm going to be offline for a few days while we move house, probably back early next week. I'm way too tired to be packing up my house but fighting through it. So grateful I'm not nauseous too. 
Keep well while I'm gone everyone and I hope all scans go well! I have my next one on 4 July and can't wait!


----------



## Lauren021406

how much baking soda?


jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!Click to expand...


----------



## snowangel187

fingersxxd said:


> Did I miss leinzlove's post about her scan? I hope it went well.

Her scan went great! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Teaspoon


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!Click to expand...


Oh I am SOOO trying that!!!! lol!


----------



## ARuppe716

I can't wait for my scan on Thursday so I can finally announce to people! I work for a grocery store and I was in yesterday and one of the cashiers looked at me and was "Girl, you pregnant?" (She's a little sassy!). I told her no but felt bad because then she felt bad about it! I don't have a big bump but I'm a size US14 and I think as the baby needs more room all my fluff is moving up and looking more like a bump. Although, some of the girls at work have said that the last couple days I look like I've "popped".

Since I'm on the topic of work I wanted to contribute to the health insurance conversation. The US has a bad reputation for a reason but I find that I'm very lucky. I work for a company consistently ranked as one of the best to work for in the country. I've had health insurance since I met the requirements as a part timer. Now as a full timer I still pay very little for my premium. My deductible and out of pocket are not outrageous. I had my hip replaced two and a half years ago (I used to be a professional dancer!) and after a botched first surgery at our local hospital I opted to go into NYC to have my hip done by one of the leading surgeons for dancers. I paid the same to do that as I would have should I have stayed with the local doctor. I'm not trying to rub in the fact that I have good coverage but just wanted to show that there are good health plans here in the US. I think its a crime that not all companies offer the same to their employees.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> I can't wait for my scan on Thursday so I can finally announce to people! I work for a grocery store and I was in yesterday and one of the cashiers looked at me and was "Girl, you pregnant?" (She's a little sassy!). I told her no but felt bad because then she felt bad about it! I don't have a big bump but I'm a size US14 and I think as the baby needs more room all my fluff is moving up and looking more like a bump. Although, some of the girls at work have said that the last couple days I look like I've "popped".
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of work I wanted to contribute to the health insurance conversation. The US has a bad reputation for a reason but I find that I'm very lucky. I work for a company consistently ranked as one of the best to work for in the country. I've had health insurance since I met the requirements as a part timer. Now as a full timer I still pay very little for my premium. My deductible and out of pocket are not outrageous. I had my hip replaced two and a half years ago (I used to be a professional dancer!) and after a botched first surgery at our local hospital I opted to go into NYC to have my hip done by one of the leading surgeons for dancers. I paid the same to do that as I would have should I have stayed with the local doctor. I'm not trying to rub in the fact that I have good coverage but just wanted to show that there are good health plans here in the US. I think its a crime that not all companies offer the same to their employees.


I completely agree with the health care issue!


----------



## Lauren021406

no fizz!!! I so hope its right but i have a strong feeling I am going to have a boy!


jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!Click to expand...


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> no fizz!!! I so hope its right but i have a strong feeling I am going to have a boy!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!Click to expand...Click to expand...

I cant wait to find out!


----------



## Lauren021406

did you set your date to find out? I will set it on Monday when I go for my 12w scan which is now 12w5d because they moved me up!


----------



## jrowenj

I go to ob next tues and suppose i will set it up then


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> I can't wait for my scan on Thursday so I can finally announce to people! I work for a grocery store and I was in yesterday and one of the cashiers looked at me and was "Girl, you pregnant?" (She's a little sassy!). I told her no but felt bad because then she felt bad about it! I don't have a big bump but I'm a size US14 and I think as the baby needs more room all my fluff is moving up and looking more like a bump. Although, some of the girls at work have said that the last couple days I look like I've "popped".
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of work I wanted to contribute to the health insurance conversation. The US has a bad reputation for a reason but I find that I'm very lucky. I work for a company consistently ranked as one of the best to work for in the country. I've had health insurance since I met the requirements as a part timer. Now as a full timer I still pay very little for my premium. My deductible and out of pocket are not outrageous. I had my hip replaced two and a half years ago (I used to be a professional dancer!) and after a botched first surgery at our local hospital I opted to go into NYC to have my hip done by one of the leading surgeons for dancers. I paid the same to do that as I would have should I have stayed with the local doctor. I'm not trying to rub in the fact that I have good coverage but just wanted to show that there are good health plans here in the US. I think its a crime that not all companies offer the same to their employees.

I figured there would be good health care companies. But I can't believe you have to pay for health care at all. I would want an amazing health care plan if I was bloody paying for it and I can't get over what happens to all the people who can't get health care. I just feel like the value of everyone's health and well being depends on how much they earn.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my scan on Thursday so I can finally announce to people! I work for a grocery store and I was in yesterday and one of the cashiers looked at me and was "Girl, you pregnant?" (She's a little sassy!). I told her no but felt bad because then she felt bad about it! I don't have a big bump but I'm a size US14 and I think as the baby needs more room all my fluff is moving up and looking more like a bump. Although, some of the girls at work have said that the last couple days I look like I've "popped".
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of work I wanted to contribute to the health insurance conversation. The US has a bad reputation for a reason but I find that I'm very lucky. I work for a company consistently ranked as one of the best to work for in the country. I've had health insurance since I met the requirements as a part timer. Now as a full timer I still pay very little for my premium. My deductible and out of pocket are not outrageous. I had my hip replaced two and a half years ago (I used to be a professional dancer!) and after a botched first surgery at our local hospital I opted to go into NYC to have my hip done by one of the leading surgeons for dancers. I paid the same to do that as I would have should I have stayed with the local doctor. I'm not trying to rub in the fact that I have good coverage but just wanted to show that there are good health plans here in the US. I think its a crime that not all companies offer the same to their employees.
> 
> I figured there would be good health care companies. But I can't believe you have to pay for health care at all. I would want an amazing health care plan if I was bloody paying for it and I can't get over what happens to all the people who can't get health care. I just feel like the value of everyone's health and well being depends on how much they earn.Click to expand...


Very good point! Before i could afford insurance...i made too much money to get state help but not enough to afford health insurance...it sucked! But we cam afford good health care now and im glad! Because i dont know what id do without it


----------



## Leinzlove

My scan went perfect... Showed perfect blob, with strong healthy heartbeat, and beautiful round sac. I measured 6 days ahead and Dr. set my due date to January 20. So, as of now I'm 9 weeks, 2 days pregnant. I told him I ovulated on May 5. He said must have been early implant. I said I would've got my BFP at 4dpo. He said "We're going with January 20." I said, but I don't want it changed back later. He said as long as I'm measuring within 2 weeks, he wouldn't change it.

We'll see how I measure at 13 weeks! As my next scan is July 17. I really don't care... As I'm so happy to have a viable pregnancy! :) YAYYYAYYAYAY!

I cried before I went in the office. Dr. did adominal scan, saw a blurry blob. I asked if all was ok? He said... he didn't know yet. I cried... Then he did the swab testing. Then vaginal ultrasound showed my beautiful baby! :) My Dr. has such old ultrasound equipment. It is nice though that we aren't charged for ultrasound use in office. I will get nicer scans later... Just so happy to see all is perfect. :)

My Dr. doesn't give early scan pics. DH was to memorized to take a picture. So, its like DD... The first picture in our minds forever, saw by just us. Guess, thats kind of romantic.


----------



## ARuppe716

I don't mind paying for health insurance because the amount I pay is so small and I have great coverage. Health care isn't cheap...my hip replacement was over $60,000 and I paid a tiny fraction of that. I was on a plan with a previous employer where I paid nothing but I paid more in co-pays, etc. I've also been on Cobra paying $300+ a month so this current plan is a dream come true!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> men certainly suck sometimes, my hubby never comforts me when i'm vomitting and it really bugs me, i run to the bathroom vomitting my guts up and he's still sitting on the lounge watching the TV. Sometimes they're just so insensitive!! first pregnancy he was plenty sympathetic, this one... not so much.
> 
> Mu husband never helps me either, but what he says is that he rather wait it off far away than himself throwing up on me while I'm throwing up. Excuse or not, don't know, but I do rather handle myself than have him puke because of my puke. hahahaha. He does, though, usually hold me after I'm out.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I must have the exception to the rule... Whenever he's around when I feel like throwing up or am throwing up he always sits beside me and rubs my back and keeps my hair out of my face. But then at other times he can be a right ass.... Lol guess thats just men...Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yes. What I would do to have hubby carry my sickness for a day, or a meal... I'd be drinking tons of coffee if I could switch for a while!! :coffee:Click to expand...

Oh I know what you mean!! It was so bad with my first, I was vomiting everyday, several times a day. Luckily, its slightly better, more nausea than vomiting.. but I totally lost my breakfast this morning... :sick:


----------



## La Mere

I just tried the baking soda thing.. Said I was gonna have a boy. :haha: guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi ladies, didn't know this was here! I'm not so New2Bumps now this is my second baby, LO will be 3 when new LO is born which is perfect! 

Love January Jellybeans, Bethany can't you make a jellybean banner lol that would be so fun! 

My EDD 15th Jan but I think the dating scan will put me back a week or so.
I also had my last baby a month early so I'm kind of expecting another December baby!!!

I've had really bad MS this time and have been off work 2 weeks with hyperemesis, but feeling much better today and able to eat cereal and toast again, and chocolate!


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm a lime! :)


----------



## Lauren021406

the vitamin citrucel helps!



AllieIA said:


> Ok, I need some pointers. I am dealing with some MAJOR constipation! I never had this problem with my twin pregnancy. I eat pretty well, have a fruit smoothie every morning, fiber etc. Nothing is helping. What do I take?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

whats the baking soda test?


La Mere said:


> I just tried the baking soda thing.. Said I was gonna have a boy. :haha: guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

aha! lol


jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> no fizz!!! I so hope its right but i have a strong feeling I am going to have a boy!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to find out!Click to expand...


----------



## Lauren021406

and its a teaspoon of baking soda!



nipsnnibbles said:


> aha! lol
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> no fizz!!! I so hope its right but i have a strong feeling I am going to have a boy!
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> what is supposed to happen if its a boy or girl?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just peed in a cup of baking soda to try the gender predictor hehehehe I got BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it fizzes its a boy... no fizz girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to find out!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mellywelly

Had my scan, got very scared as baby wasn't moving, but just being lazy and sleeping. Everything was perfect, I burst into tears halfway through! Measuring s day ahead again. Edd now 1 st Jan.


----------



## mamadonna

That's excellent news melly


----------



## Little J

yay melly! 

i did the baking soda test also and got a boy! I had also done the red cabbage gender test and got a boy as well!! All my signs point to boy so hubby will be happy if its true! :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Think i may have to check the kitchen cupboard for baking soda,everyone seems to be getting boy?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think its natural for baking soda to fizz esp if ur pee is acidic lol..but what do i know! Still fun to try it out :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

im gonna wait for my HTB to leave, i think hed call the looney bin if he saw me peeing ina cup of baking soda or cabbage...lol
so i take a teaspoon of baking soda put it in a cup, pee on it and if it fizz's its a boy if it doesnt its a girl???? DOES IT MATTER HOW MUCH PEE??????THANKS


mamadonna said:


> Think i may have to check the kitchen cupboard for baking soda,everyone seems to be getting boy?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

WHATS CABBAGE TEST? my htb is leaving in a half and im gonna do both tests LOL


Little J said:


> yay melly!
> 
> i did the baking soda test also and got a boy! I had also done the red cabbage gender test and got a boy as well!! All my signs point to boy so hubby will be happy if its true! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I think its natural for baking soda to fizz esp if ur pee is acidic lol..but what do i know! Still fun to try it out :)

dont rain on my parade! i still think boy :haha:

the funny thing with the red cabbage test is my pregnant gf and i did the test and we both got boys..... my hubby and her hubby did it... BOY's (obviously) and then my not pregnant SIL did it and hers was a GIRL. I was like holy crap! I started to beleive! :haha: and we had all eating the same thing and were drinking water... so itd defo. made me feel like there MAY be some truth to that test atleast


----------



## Little J

nipsnnibbles said:


> WHATS CABBAGE TEST? my htb is leaving in a half and im gonna do both tests LOL
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> yay melly!
> 
> i did the baking soda test also and got a boy! I had also done the red cabbage gender test and got a boy as well!! All my signs point to boy so hubby will be happy if its true! :hugs:Click to expand...

you boil some water on the stove. Cut of RED cabbage into cubes and put it in the boiled water (enough water that itll cover the cabbage) and cover the pot. turn off the stove right away and let it sit in the hot water for 10 minutes or so. Then strain out the water KEEPING the cabbage water. It should be a dark navy color. In a clear cup mix equal amounts of pee and cabbage water. If its a boy it turns red/pink if its a girl it turns purple... usually a darker purple.

Even if these tests are bogus its still just fun to play around with.

when i did mine, the color was a reddish pink :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I think its natural for baking soda to fizz esp if ur pee is acidic lol..but what do i know! Still fun to try it out :)

nope. i watched some youtubes and there were quite a few that didn't fizz at all


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol im just joking... But itll fiz for me im sure... Im going to do it for hubby because he wants a boy so bad lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

lol :)


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol im just joking... But itll fiz for me im sure... Im going to do it for hubby because he wants a boy so bad lol


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol im just joking... But itll fiz for me im sure... Im going to do it for hubby because he wants a boy so bad lol

hahaha! Awww what if he gets all excited and then its a girl?! hahaha!!!

I can't wait to have a gender scan... all this suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol he reallllly wants a boy but he said he has this huge gut feeling its a girl lol he said hes still going to buy sports clothes for it either way lol..just dsnt know if itlll be a cheerleading uniform or not lol...


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol he reallllly wants a boy but he said he has this huge gut feeling its a girl lol he said hes still going to buy sports clothes for it either way lol..just dsnt know if itlll be a cheerleading uniform or not lol...

haha thats funny. Hubby wants a boy first also, i do as well just bc we would like a big brother to protect their little sister. (when we have more) 

but the baby girl clothes are SOOOO flipping cute! but we can make a boy look handsome in some cute sweater vests and loafers :haha:

Hubby said if its a boy hes gunna dress him like a stud. whatever that all entails!
Hubby will be excited as well so he can carry on the family name. 

We will see i guess! I have to wait until 20 weeks for the gender scan! Which we have scheduled for sept. 11. SO FAR AWAY!!! can you tell do you think at a 12 week scan?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have heard some crazy stories where they can sometimes tell if its a boy only at a 12 week scan but even then i think it may be far fetched only because the genitals are just starting to truly form right then... also there the skull theory they can maybe see but even that isnt always correct... lol.. the earliest one of my friends found out was 14 weeks and that was because it was a boy and there was a nummber :)

and yes.. girl clothes are soooooooo adorable!


----------



## JCh

My gf JUST told me I better have a girl since she just had a girl and she wants to pass on all the clothes... LOL, if only you could just force it to be what was most convenient.... DH, my mom, MIL and I seem to think boy at this point but we'll see....


----------



## gingermango

Haha, just realised we conceived while I was fully engrossed in the fifty shades trilogy, mmm Mr Grey.......


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to see all the good news this morning! 

I did the baking soda test last night and mine fizzed! Makes me a little excited! lol -- DH wants a boy so I'm hoping the baking soda does not lie! :haha:

I've tried reading the other old wives tales about gender prediction but they were so bogus with my daughter so I don't even try reading those anymore. I do know that this time everything is opposite ... so my theory is it has to be a boy. :haha: 

I do know that we dtd on the day I ovulated (it was the only time it happened) and some studies say that if you do it on that day you are more likely to get a boy because boy swimmers are faster and can get to the egg first. Hmmm...wonder if there is any truth in that. 

I think I will schedule a private screening for 15 weeks so we can find out already. The waiting is insane! lol! 

Tomorrow makes 12 weeks!! I also have another appointment tomorrow. Fun Fun!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on the 12 weeks sassssy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive also heard that about boy swimmers.. And girls are stronger so ifu dtd two days or so before ovulating its possible she outstood the boys and fertilized the egg :)


----------



## EmyDra

My OH claims he can only produce girls so we will see!


----------



## mammaspath

so how do measure the baking soda test? i wanna try it


----------



## JCh

This is what I found on a site explaining it:
What you do is put a little bit of baking soda in the bottom of a disposable cup and then add a little bit of your urine to it. If it fizzles like a soda pop, it may be a boy. If there&#8217;s no fizzle, it may be a girl. This method was used by several members as a way to test the accuracy of their gender ultrasounds and out of 31 baking soda tests, 22 were right and 9 were wrong.


----------



## Leinzlove

Has anyone not had fizz at all? Mine Fizzed for boy.


----------



## JCh

I actually forgot about doing this test, I had looked into it ages ago - might give it a try later today....


----------



## brieri1

I just got up and found my husband left the milk out all night after having a bowl of cereal before he went to bed. I can't believe how angry I am about it right now. Its like everything I feel is on steroids.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Behold the Lime! :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just peed in a plastic cup with baking soda and it fizzed, not a little, but a lot!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol I'll try that does it have to be ur morning urine ?


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Lol I'll try that does it have to be ur morning urine ?

No, I don't think so. I did it yesterday evening... put a teaspoon in a plastic cup and peed in it. I still cannot believe how much it fizzed up!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh yea. Mine fizzed ridiculous! Are we all having boys?! lol! Anyone have no fizz yet?


----------



## snowangel187

Having a real problem with being dizzy today. :( Anybody else have this? Like every time I stand I need to sit back down. Need to run some errands, but don't dare to drive.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Oh yea. Mine fizzed ridiculous! Are we all having boys?! lol! Anyone have no fizz yet?

Lol I think I wanna try the red cabbage test... Plus i've been craving.some german red cabbage like my Oma makes :haha: even if they aren't accurate, its a lot of fun!!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Having a real problem with being dizzy today. :( Anybody else have this? Like every time I stand I need to sit back down. Need to run some errands, but don't dare to drive.


I have been having a lot of trouble with dizzy spells. Especially if I get too hot or too tired or too hungry ... lol :haha: I almost stay dizzy all day. I have to be careful.


----------



## sassy_mom

mammaspath said:


> so how do measure the baking soda test? i wanna try it


You need to pee in a cup with about a tsp of baking soda. If it fizzes, it's a boy and no fizz, girl. So far it seems like everyone is fizzing. lol!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I feel like eating a donut for lunch. If hubby was here he would say I'm crazy and hide them. When we got them yesterday he made me promise I wouldn't eat them as breakfast with yogurt. Hahahaha. He knows me!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> I feel like eating a donut for lunch. If hubby was here he would say I'm crazy and hide them. When we got them yesterday he made me promise I wouldn't eat them as breakfast with yogurt. Hahahaha. He knows me!

Well, you promised you wouldn't eat them as breakfast. You said nothing about lunch! :rofl:


----------



## JCh

I've read quite a few where people said it didn't fizz.... We'll have to test and see...


----------



## AJThomas

@Sassy - one person had no fizz, i think it was Little J. I'm gonna try it later when i have some alone time.


----------



## snowangel187

All this fizz talk,, I guess I should try it. 1tsp baking soda and how much pee?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I feel like eating a donut for lunch. If hubby was here he would say I'm crazy and hide them. When we got them yesterday he made me promise I wouldn't eat them as breakfast with yogurt. Hahahaha. He knows me!
> 
> Well, you promised you wouldn't eat them as breakfast. You said nothing about lunch! :rofl:Click to expand...

I will, for sure, eat it at lunch time! Hahahaha, Like they say back home: Don't want me a baby with donut face! Hahahaha I'll just probably eat a little something before it, so I can say it was my dessert hahaha.


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> @Sassy - one person had no fizz, i think it was Little J. I'm gonna try it later when i have some alone time.

Mine fizzed! and came out a boy on the red cabbage test as well.

oh man.... today is a struggle for me at work, i cant keep my eyes open! Yesterday when i got home from work i also took a nap and didnt wake up until hubby came home which means i napped for 2 hours! but i didnt MOVE until he woke me up, i was out cold!

This morning when i let the dogs out i bent over and stood up and got REALLY dizzy where i blacked out for 2 seconds... then i was fine. I keep getting those round ligament pain... the pulled muscle feeling on my sides when i roll over or bend down/stand up. its so annoying!


----------



## mellywelly

A couple of pics from this mornings scan 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0616.jpg

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0617.jpg


----------



## Little J

melly- they look wonderful! how cute!


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> A couple of pics from this mornings scan
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0616.jpg
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0617.jpg



What great scans!!!!


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> Having a real problem
> with being dizzy today. :( Anybody else have this? Like every time I stand I need to sit back down. Need to run some errands, but don't dare to drive.

I have the same problem. Especially when its hot... Also a friend told me to watch out for low iron


----------



## mammaspath

how awesome melly!!!!!

um i took my prenatal with vitamin b6......not feeling to shabby this morning :)

can't decide if thats a good thing or what...........hmm well can't worry forever!


----------



## mellywelly

My baby seems to have a very long head lol !

How long does the baking soda fizz for, I just did it, it fizzed for about 1 maybe 2 secs and stopped. Is that a boy or girl?


----------



## snowangel187

I got NO fizz at all............ We'll see if this is right or not.

Melly did they give you a gender "guess"?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

GREAT pic melly! :)


----------



## mellywelly

No, I didn't ask as they wont do it til 20 weeks, but we aren't finding out


----------



## Poppy84

Melly, I LOVE ur scan pictures!!!!!!


Is anyone else starting to pop? I just looked at my tummy in the mirror and I couldn't hold it in at all. I look like I've eaten too many doughnuts and I normally have a 'sort of' flat stomach when I breathe in.I thought I was too early to show.


----------



## AJThomas

Little J said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> @Sassy - one person had no fizz, i think it was Little J. I'm gonna try it later when i have some alone time.
> 
> Mine fizzed! and came out a boy on the red cabbage test as well.Click to expand...

I just checked and it was Lauren who had no fizz, I think she's the only one so far.


----------



## Little J

lauren and now snowangel have no fizz!

I guess were going to have a lot of little boys for jan 2013! :thumbup:

all of my friends i know are having/have had girls, so a boy will be a nice mix


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Poppy84 said:


> Is anyone else starting to pop? I just looked at my tummy in the mirror and I couldn't hold it in at all. I look like I've eaten too many doughnuts and I normally have a 'sort of' flat stomach when I breathe in.I thought I was too early to show.

I have definitely popped! I posted my latest bump pic on here 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok now i need to go buy some baking soda ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wouldnt call mine a "pop" just some bloat. I posted mine in "the bump" thread. Its still pretty fluffy.. not hard.. so i am wondering if it is my uterus pushing up on my fluff.. Im still early though haha.. I usually have a very flat stomach.


----------



## BabyDust04

Poppy84 said:


> Melly, I LOVE ur scan pictures!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else starting to pop? I just looked at my tummy in the mirror and I couldn't hold it in at all. I look like I've eaten too many doughnuts and I normally have a 'sort of' flat stomach when I breathe in.I thought I was too early to show.

I have totally popped..but this is my second. So I guess you pop earlier the second time around. I wasn't this size until around 14/15 weeks with my first!


----------



## mamadonna

I tried it and i fizzed,which would probably be correct for me as i already have 5 boys so will probably have another


----------



## Little J

mamadonna said:


> I tried it and i fizzed,which would probably be correct for me as i already have 5 boys so will probably have another

haha awww

we know of some friends who had 3 boys and were hoping for a girl so with their 4th pregnancy they wanted to be suprised if it was a boy or girl bc they always found out the sex beforehand. When the 4th was born.... BOY! i couldnt beleive it. I am not sure if they are going to try again for a girl, but geez... what are the odds right?!

well thus far the baking soda theory seems to have alot of ppl fizz. did u try the red cabbage test?


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHA! What have I started with this baking soda test?! hahahaha!!!!

Melly - GREAT SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Gorgeous gorgeous picture <3

I will not be faffing boiling cabbage and weeweeing in pots, although I'm interested to hear the results of this!


----------



## jrowenj

whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!
> View attachment 425431

Beautiful bump ;)
Well ur uterus is out of ur pelvis, so baby might be pushing it out....


----------



## jrowenj

I feel like that is a 5 month bump!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!
> View attachment 425431

its so cute! mine will defo be looking like that at that point... if not sooner! haha 
dont be ashamed of ur bump!


----------



## jrowenj

I am kinda happy because I used to have to hold my tummy in when I wore tight clothes and now I can let it all hang out! hahahahaha!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!
> View attachment 425431

That looks like my first pregnancy 22week bump.. :rofl:


----------



## Poppy84

jrowenj said:


> whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!
> View attachment 425431

I am pretty sure mine will look just like that in 2 weeks. Its already started sticking out this week


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!
> View attachment 425431
> 
> 
> That looks like my first pregnancy 22week bump.. :rofl:Click to expand...

omg! This is my first pregnancy! Whyyyy is it so big?! I can't even suck it in!


----------



## brieri1

Its probably a combination of the baby/uterus and bloating. I feel very bloated, but I'm 5'10", so it doesn't really show. How tall are you?


----------



## Soniamillie01

If I didn't have fluff I would be huge, well even bigger anyway! My fluff is just being pushed further out!


----------



## JCh

I'm totally with you, I honestly have to go buy some maternity clothing since I'm looking rounder and rounder by the day but people probably just think I'm gaining weight and getting fatter....


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> Its probably a combination of the baby/uterus and bloating. I feel very bloated, but I'm 5'10", so it doesn't really show. How tall are you?

5'3"


----------



## BabyDust04

I'm afraid to even post a picture of mine! My husband recently asked if they were positive there is only one in there! I keep reminding him this is my second go-around!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've lost 10lb give or take since falling, not sure where from as my middrift feels huge


----------



## brieri1

jrowenj said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Its probably a combination of the baby/uterus and bloating. I feel very bloated, but I'm 5'10", so it doesn't really show. How tall are you?
> 
> 5'3"Click to expand...

Ya, at that height, the baby doesn't really have anywhere to go but to stretch out your belly. I wouldn't worry. Your bump is cute. You look pregnant, not fat.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Its probably a combination of the baby/uterus and bloating. I feel very bloated, but I'm 5'10", so it doesn't really show. How tall are you?
> 
> 5'3"Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, at that height, the baby doesn't really have anywhere to go but to stretch out your belly. I wouldn't worry. Your bump is cute. You look pregnant, not fat.Click to expand...

Thankssss


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - you look taller than 5'3.........and your bump is cute.......and im trying baking soda when i get home...


----------



## Lilahbear

I have developed a bump in the last week and I am only just 11 weeks! My boss took one look at me on Monday, pointed at my stomach, and went "wow, you have a bump". I think a lot of mine is fat, as I had a wee tummy before, but it is definately feeling harder and rounder. I can't wait till after my scan next week and I can start telling people so they don't just think I am putting on weight!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jaime - you look taller than 5'3.........and your bump is cute.......and im trying baking soda when i get home...

Thats bc of my 6inch heels owwwww babyyyy!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Little J said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> I tried it and i fizzed,which would probably be correct for me as i already have 5 boys so will probably have another
> 
> haha awww
> 
> we know of some friends who had 3 boys and were hoping for a girl so with their 4th pregnancy they wanted to be suprised if it was a boy or girl bc they always found out the sex beforehand. When the 4th was born.... BOY! i couldnt beleive it. I am not sure if they are going to try again for a girl, but geez... what are the odds right?!
> 
> well thus far the baking soda theory seems to have alot of ppl fizz. did u try the red cabbage test?Click to expand...

No haven't tried the cabbage test.kinda sitting on the fence about finding out the sex,cos i don't mind either way.got a scan tomorrow,i so hope my little jellybean has grown


----------



## brieri1

So, embarrassing, I think my husband's friend just saw me naked from the waist down. Our side door has a window in it and I was sitting on the couch in just a t-shirt watching TV. He didn't say anything, but I'm pretty sure he saw. I wish his friends would call before dropping by unexpectedly, especially when my husband isn't home. Now the whole marine corps is gonna know what I look like from the waist down. After writing all this, I'm suddenly very angry.


----------



## La Mere

mellywelly said:


> My baby seems to have a very long head lol !
> 
> How long does the baking soda fizz for, I just did it, it fizzed for about 1 maybe 2 secs and stopped. Is that a boy or girl?

Great pics, melly! and I really don't know, my fizzed immediately and didn't stop even after I poured it out

Jaime- cute bump! You look great! I'm 5'0" so those 3 extra inches really help lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Question: I am having severe headaches. I have been having them since my MS set in. My ms is now slacking off but these headaches are still pounding away. Tylenol has no effect on them and I need something. I drink water all through the day so I am wondering what else I could do? Perhaps a small piece of chocolate?? Is there a possibility that a little caffeine could help? Is there anything else I could try to help ease this! OUCH!


----------



## jrowenj

Try some caffeine


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,
My friend has a doppler! I went over last night and used it! Heard the heartbeat, no questions asked! Recorded it on my phone so I can keep listening to it! My 12 week ultrasound is monday but now I am more excited than nervous because I know everything is okay!


----------



## mammaspath

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> My friend has a doppler! I went over last night and used it! Heard the heartbeat, no questions asked! Recorded it on my phone so I can keep listening to it! My 12 week ultrasound is monday but now I am more excited than nervous because I know everything is okay!

my last sono we recorded the hb.......i listen to it all the time!! hahah

and i bought a doppler today......:happydance: i wont be able to use it for a couple weeks tho!


----------



## Lauren021406

jenny great bump!!
melly-awesome scan!!

I really hope the no fizz is right! I so want a girl all my friends that are preggers and due in 2012 are having boys!


----------



## Samaraj

I think I am off to buy some baking soda


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime...you look fantastic!! I'm still a little fluffy but definitely getting a bump shape to the fluff :)

First scan tomorrow at 11+1...nervous that all is well but so excited! I can't wait and feel like I've had to wait forever to see my little beaner!!


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Jaime...you look fantastic!! I'm still a little fluffy but definitely getting a bump shape to the fluff :)
> 
> First scan tomorrow at 11+1...nervous that all is well but so excited! I can't wait and feel like I've had to wait forever to see my little beaner!!

I have a scan tomorrow too. What time is ur appointment? :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay!! 9:30 east coast time :) whens yours?


----------



## Kaiecee

had a really bad day today i had a taxi driver who refused to take me and my dog so i eanded up getting sun stroked and throwing up everywhere when i got home the only issue i have is u can cake me to my destination with my dog but then u decide not to take me home in this 41 degrres of heat and humidity are u CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> whyyy is my belly so big at 13 weeks?!
> View attachment 425431

ur bump is so cute :)


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> Jaime...you look fantastic!! I'm still a little fluffy but definitely getting a bump shape to the fluff :)
> 
> First scan tomorrow at 11+1...nervous that all is well but so excited! I can't wait and feel like I've had to wait forever to see my little beaner!!

Cant wait to see ur peanut tmrw!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> had a really bad day today i had a taxi driver who refused to take me and my dog so i eanded up getting sun stroked and throwing up everywhere when i got home the only issue i have is u can cake me to my destination with my dog but then u decide not to take me home in this 41 degrres of heat and humidity are u CRAZY!!!!

Oh, Kaiecee! I am so sorry you had such a crappy day! That is absolutely ridiculous!!! I hope you get to feeling better after a day like today!!!:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Kaiecee said:


> had a really bad day today i had a taxi driver who refused to take me and my dog so i eanded up getting sun stroked and throwing up everywhere when i got home the only issue i have is u can cake me to my destination with my dog but then u decide not to take me home in this 41 degrres of heat and humidity are u CRAZY!!!!

that is out of control! oh im so sorry! hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Betheney

LADIES!!!

I swear i saw one or two newbies join in the last 2 days but didn't have time to add them so i've gone back now to try and find them and can't find them anywhere... anyone know where the posts are? or am i imagining them?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

The velocity of this thread is amazing! I remember being overwhelmed when I was moving apartments and didn't have internet for 2 days. Haha, I gotta say I love it. 

Now, could this be the day when my pregnancy starts acting normal and wonderfulish? I had no sign of sickness at all today and I am glad to say I have eaten like a proud, yes, pig! Hahahaha.


----------



## Lillian33

I do love you ladies! Always makes me happy reading through the posts on this thread, useful, fun & sometimes bring a little tear to my eyes!

I hope all the girls feeling shitty-physically or emotionally start feeling better.

Keep those scan pictures coming ladies, mine is on Monday & I'm super nervous.

Sending all my January mammas lots of love!
xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - there are a few on page 344, samara, 20something and CKC.


----------



## mamadonna

Scan today at 1 30,I'm so nervous!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck hun.

Sassy-mom would massage maybe help?
Congrats on 12 weeks. X

I think I may have a urine infection. I'm not peeing more, well no more than I have been whilst pregnant and it doesn't hurt when i go but have this like pressure only uterus when I do go, anyone else have that? Also my urine is quiet cloudy today?


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Betheney - there are a few on page 344, samara, 20something and CKC.

Thanks so much hun!!! i thought there was more that was more recent but looks like i was imagining things. haha


----------



## jrowenj

Im a peach!!!! Cant wait to see all the scan pics today!!!


----------



## CharlieO

Good luck! x


----------



## gingermango

Now on my third day of no sickness :happydance:

So is everyone having cravings yet?? I'm craving ice again as I did with ds.


----------



## Indiapops

All my symptoms have gone...I don't feel pregnant..anyone else feeling this?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yep - confirmed UTI :( GP didn't want to give me anything as I am allergic to the penicillin group of antibiotics and they are the safest apparently, so am on lots of cranberry juice and water. She has asked midwife to re test me when I go for my 12 week scan Tuesday x

Good luck to all those having scans today x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol he reallllly wants a boy but he said he has this huge gut feeling its a girl lol he said hes still going to buy sports clothes for it either way lol..just dsnt know if itlll be a cheerleading uniform or not lol...




Indiapops said:


> All my symptoms have gone...I don't feel pregnant..anyone else feeling this?

Yea and im beginning to freak out..i havnt been sick for two mornings now :(. Go to the docs again wednesday :(


----------



## ARuppe716

Tuesday I felt great and told dh that maybe I was finally going to feel good. So of course I woke up feeling gross yesterday! But not as bad as I was...

I also am starting to feel pressure from my uterus. I just read it as a good sign that it's growing and doing what it's supposed to :)

First scan in a few hours!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope the scan goes well hun x


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you!! Dh and I are already anxious to go... I hate waiting!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know the feeling, mine is Tuesday and feeling anxious already x


----------



## fingersxxd

Good luck with the the scans ladies!

Jrowenj - That's very "peachy"!

Indiapops - I've had a couple of days where I felt completely non pregnant. No vomiting nausea fatigue sore bb's nothing. Came back full force a couple days later and since then I've had a very healthy scan. Plus now that I'm approaching 11 weeks it seems to be waning.


----------



## Little J

i feel like i dont feel as pregnant more of the time than i do. Its hard for me to know if im just a lucky one or if baby is ok

My best friend who is a week further along than i am hasnt felt much sickness either....we just feel the uterus growing and i get the round ligament pain here and there.

I tried bumping up my 12 week scan but my Gynae is super busy and cant get me in any sooner, so i guess ill have to wait until im 12+1. 

man oh man, this waiting game is aweful! you FINALLY get your first scan, then you are in dire need to go to your 2nd right away!


----------



## jrowenj

I stopped feeling "pregnant" a week ago and I feel GREAT!!!! I heard 2nd tri is the best out of the 3, so enjoy it ladies!


----------



## EmyDra

brieri1 said:


> So, embarrassing, I think my husband's friend just saw me naked from the waist down. Our side door has a window in it and I was sitting on the couch in just a t-shirt watching TV. He didn't say anything, but I'm pretty sure he saw. I wish his friends would call before dropping by unexpectedly, especially when my husband isn't home. Now the whole marine corps is gonna know what I look like from the waist down. After writing all this, I'm suddenly very angry.

I know it's embarrassing, but he was probably embarrassed too! It's highly unlikely he would tell anyone what you look like, it's an image that doesn't stick in detail. Like, I couldn't remember what the men I've been with over my life look like from the waist down, and I've seen a couple of my friends naked and can't remember or distinguish them either. I agree that he shouldn't have popped round unexpectedly, but unless he took a picture, I highly doubt any other man is going to be able to visualise you that way from very little of a description.
If it was me personally, I would check and ask him directly if he had seen you that way. 

I know it's not nice when you're pregnant and feeling vulnerable :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies good luck on your scans!! Mine is on Monday and after that I can finally tell everyone so excited!! I have been feeling back to myself as well!
Question: does anyone else have the issue of there growling belly waking them up in the middle of the night to eat??


----------



## ARuppe716

Me!! I got up in the middle of the night to pee and then couldn't fall back asleep because I was so hungry!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Got my first scan on Wednesday! Feels years away still though :brat:


----------



## mamadonna

Well i give up,just got back from my scan and i need to go back again!there is definate progression from last time fetal pole seen but the scan was so grainy she couldn't tell if it was a beating heart or interference,so fed up!


----------



## AJThomas

@Lauren - I think that's the most annoying symptom for me, the hunger. I can handle getting up to pee but then having to stay up to eat is more than I can bear! I try to keep food drinks by the bed but sometimes I forget or just don't feel for it and theni get annoyed. 

12 weeks n mommy to a plum today! :happydance: based on my scan I'd actually be 13 weeks now but I'd rather work with this date so I don't start freaking out if baby is overdue.


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Yay!! 9:30 east coast time :) whens yours?

1:30 east coast. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> had a really bad day today i had a taxi driver who refused to take me and my dog so i eanded up getting sun stroked and throwing up everywhere when i got home the only issue i have is u can cake me to my destination with my dog but then u decide not to take me home in this 41 degrres of heat and humidity are u CRAZY!!!!

Call and make a complaint! That's ridiculous!


----------



## snowangel187

mamadonna said:


> Scan today at 1 30,I'm so nervous!

I have an u/s same exact time!! Crazy! :flower:

I just realized our 1:30's are different. :hugs: I hope they send u somewhere with better equipment!!


----------



## Greens25

My US is on Monday at 2:45, I have to survive a WHOLE day of work first! Seems years away. So excited to not have to worry about hiding it anymore!

I am glad some have mentioned pressure/twinges/etc. in their uterus this week. I have been feeling it since last night and am glad to hear it is a good sign.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! I see several of you are going and getting scans today and I'm wondering if I will get one as well. I have an appointment but not sure if I get one. I would love one because my last picture was at 7 weeks and she only did it to check on some bleeding I had. Maybe I can ask and maybe if they aren't going to do one, they can squeeze me in real quick. Here's hoping.


----------



## sassy_mom

ooo YAY I'm a plum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats hun x


----------



## Betheney

i'm a plum too YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congrats to all the new fruits and ladies with scans to come!

I woke up in the middle of the night with my first strong back pain. Peeing helped a bit, I guess it was all pressure, but it managed to wake me up and not let me go back to sleep for a while.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll be a plum tomorrow, well in 7hrs 40 mins :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Just got back from scan... It was amazing!!! Everything looks good, heartbeat of 174, and baby was dancing and had the hiccups! I'll post a pic later when I'm home!


----------



## brieri1

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'll be a plum tomorrow, well in 7hrs 40 mins :haha:

Me too, yay! But not in such short time because its 8:30 in the morning where I am.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I did the baking soda test and not even a bubble. I've had 2 dreams that I have a baby girl and the Chinese gender prediction says girl. 8 weeks until my next scan and I'm excited to see what we are having. Eeeeee!! 
Plus I just bought a doppler off if eBay, can't wait to hear that little heartbeat.


----------



## brieri1

I don't get to schedule my anatomy scan until my next OB appointment, which isn't until July 23rd. That feels forever away.


----------



## Little J

OMG i need you ladies to tell me not to panic!

my best friend that was 1.5 weeks ahead of me in pregnancy just called and said they cant find the heartbeat anymore.... 2 weeks ago they found it and she measured 7+1. They did a Pap today and the Dr. tried using a doppler even tho she knew they prob wouldnt hear anything.... which they didnt so they did an abdominal US which they could barely see the baby.... so they did the vaginal US and they saw the baby but no HB..... they sent her to the hospital to get another opinion...

OMG, im freaking out. How sad :nope: theres no way this is good news, if they saw the HB 2 weeks ago the baby would only get bigger so since they cant see it now, its for sure gunna be sad news for her.

im panicing bc what if that happens to me?! OMG OMG y do i keep thinking the worst!! I feel like i wanna go see my Dr. again for another scan even tho i saw the babies heartbeat last week.


----------



## sassy_mom

ugh! I have to leave in 30 minutes for the doctor and I am feeling sick ... really ... it decides to come back when I need to leave! How annoying. I'm eating some pretzels hoping it helps.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> OMG i need you ladies to tell me not to panic!
> 
> my best friend that was 1.5 weeks ahead of me in pregnancy just called and said they cant find the heartbeat anymore.... 2 weeks ago they found it and she measured 7+1. They did a Pap today and the Dr. tried using a doppler even tho she knew they prob wouldnt hear anything.... which they didnt so they did an abdominal US which they could barely see the baby.... so they did the vaginal US and they saw the baby but no HB..... they sent her to the hospital to get another opinion...
> 
> OMG, im freaking out. How sad :nope: theres no way this is good news, if they saw the HB 2 weeks ago the baby would only get bigger so since they cant see it now, its for sure gunna be sad news for her.
> 
> im panicing bc what if that happens to me?! OMG OMG y do i keep thinking the worst!! I feel like i wanna go see my Dr. again for another scan even tho i saw the babies heartbeat last week.


I'm so sorry for your friend! That is so sad.
You shouldn't panic. Think positively. Just because one person loses a baby doesn't mean you will. Try and remember the wonderful heartbeat and scan you had. Stress is bad for the baby ... don't stress!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little J

i know every person and pregnancy is different.... but its so hard to not put urself in the same situation (especially when its bad) I wish it was easier to think about being positive naturally instead of thinking "what might be wrong"

in my friends case, she didnt have any signs anything was wrong, so that freaks me out too that you can be so confident and then have somthing so precious taken away


----------



## brieri1

Just remember only 10 to 20% of known pregnancy, after the test becomes positive, end in miscarriage. That is very sad for your friend. I'm so sorry she has to go through that, but it in no way means you'll have any problem whatsoever. This isn't 100% because you'll always meet someone who has had this experience, but after you see the baby and you hear its heartbeat, chances are, the baby is alright. You have an 80 to 90% chance of having a healthy baby in 32 weeks. Those are about as good as odds are going to get. So relax, breathe, and be there for your friend. Your little one is just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

i wish i was a plum :)


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> Just remember only 10 to 20% of known pregnancy, after the test becomes positive, end in miscarriage. That is very sad for your friend. I'm so sorry she has to go through that, but it in no way means you'll have any problem whatsoever. This isn't 100% because you'll always meet someone who has had this experience, but after you see the baby and you hear its heartbeat, chances are, the baby is alright. You have an 80 to 90% chance of having a healthy baby in 32 weeks. Those are about as good as odds are going to get. So relax, breathe, and be there for your friend. Your little one is just fine. :thumbup:

i know everything is in all of our favor right now, its just scary...

my friend just texted and said for sure she lost the baby.... it stopped growing after her scan 2 weeks ago. MC is sucha sad thing, no matter how far along you are... its just devastating ppl have to go thru that.

At her scan she said she was suppost to be 8 weeks bc she said she knew when she ovulated, but they only measured her at 7 weeks.... i just thought her timing was off, but maybe that was a sign that the baby wasnt going right?


----------



## Little J

Kaiecee said:


> i wish i was a plum :)

heck, i wish i was an olive! soon tho.... :thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

So when i first found out at 4+1 i thought time was going by so slow but when i hit 9w it was like boom! Time had sped up and I'm already 11w. I'm tired as heck tho!


----------



## AJThomas

I can definitely see a difference between my 11 week and 12 week bumps, gonna take weekly pics so i can see the progress and feel like i'm getting somewhere. Also it will be good to look back and see them. I should get a tape measure and keep track of that too.

Brieri so sorry to hear about ur friend, it's only natural that it would make u worry and think of all that could go wrong but try focusing on the positives and don't stress too much.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry for your friend. I know its hard to not get upset and worry about yourself, but like the others have said try to stay positive.


----------



## Poppy84

Kaiecee said:


> i wish i was a plum :)

Me too!


----------



## brieri1

Little J said:


> i know everything is in all of our favor right now, its just scary...
> 
> my friend just texted and said for sure she lost the baby.... it stopped growing after her scan 2 weeks ago. MC is sucha sad thing, no matter how far along you are... its just devastating ppl have to go thru that.
> 
> At her scan she said she was suppost to be 8 weeks bc she said she knew when she ovulated, but they only measured her at 7 weeks.... i just thought her timing was off, but maybe that was a sign that the baby wasnt going right?

That could very well have been a sign. If you see the baby and a heartbeat and lose it, most of the time there were signs that it wasn't progressing or growing right. 

You're growing a baby that you get to stress and worry about for the rest of your life, might as well stay as stress free as possible for right now. :haha:


----------



## hunni12

J hopefully this can help https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriage.php


----------



## mamadonna

snowangel187 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Scan today at 1 30,I'm so nervous!
> 
> I have an u/s same exact time!! Crazy! :flower:
> 
> I just realized our 1:30's are different. :hugs: I hope they send u somewhere with better equipment!!Click to expand...

The equipment is ridiculous,she put it on my tummy for like 30 seconds if that,and said there was interference.so she tried internal,there was a fetus there but pic was too grainy so she wasn't sure if she could make out a heartbeat,very tempted to pay private!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, what has probably felt the longest and worst two weeks ever, D day is finally here. In a few hours I go for my repeat US to see if my pregnancy is viable and if there is a baby hiding. No one sounded too optimistic for me (MW and Sonographer) when I had the 6 weeks US which showed an empty sac and measure 5w5d. All I have been thinking is how unfair it is that I am carrying nothing but still pregnant. After TTC for 8 years and a MMC 6 years ago I so hope it is positive news. I am feeling fairly sick at the moment and it isnt MS. Anyway will let you know how I go and I really have to stop crying :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

Keeping everything crossed for you lorna


----------



## Poppy84

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, what has probably felt the longest and worst two weeks ever, D day is finally here. In a few hours I go for my repeat US to see if my pregnancy is viable and if there is a baby hiding. No one sounded too optimistic for me (MW and Sonographer) when I had the 6 weeks US which showed an empty sac and measure 5w5d. All I have been thinking is how unfair it is that I am carrying nothing but still pregnant. After TTC for 8 years and a MMC 6 years ago I so hope it is positive news. I am feeling fairly sick at the moment and it isnt MS. Anyway will let you know how I go and I really have to stop crying :cry:

 Good luck! Thinking of u xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Good luck Lorna, will be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lorna, everything crossed for you.

Wow this uti has picked up this evening, well I am hoping that's what it is 
I have on off back ache and on off cramping, one minute no wee the need I'm wee'ing for Britain, I've been 5 times in the last 15 minutes. I'm a bit freaked out as had three spots of bright red blood! There doesn't appear to be anything in my vagina other than mucus but that looks different to normal, more drier, sorry! I wonder if I have a little spot as is a little sore near my lip, so sorry ;(


----------



## els1022

Thinking of you Lorna :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! Back from my appointment. They used the doppler to hear the heartbeat but we only got blips here and there .... so they sent me in to the u/s .... 154 heartbeat ... baby rolled over for us and stretched what looked like HUGE legs ... then she said if you promise not to run out and buy stuff I will tell you what it looks like it is leaning towards (gender) .... :happydance: She thought is was a boy .. and she gave me 2 pictures. One of the baby ... who looked totally alien because he was laying face down and the other was of his "boy nub" :haha::haha: So I think now I HAVE to go do the early private scan so I can confirm it since she hinted at it already!!! I will try and post the pictures later today. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lorna -- everything crossed and thinking of you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Hi ladies! Back from my appointment. They used the doppler to hear the heartbeat but we only got blips here and there .... so they sent me in to the u/s .... 154 heartbeat ... baby rolled over for us and stretched what looked like HUGE legs ... then she said if you promise not to run out and buy stuff I will tell you what it looks like it is leaning towards (gender) .... :happydance: She thought is was a boy .. and she gave me 2 pictures. One of the baby ... who looked totally alien because he was laying face down and the other was of his "boy nub" :haha::haha: So I think now I HAVE to go do the early private scan so I can confirm it since she hinted at it already!!! I will try and post the pictures later today. :cloud9::cloud9:

Great! Don't run out and buy stuff... you can walk to. Hahahaha.


----------



## Samaraj

Thinking of you Lorna!

i had the same thing at 5+4 they saw only a ges sac no yolk sac or baby :( I like you was petrified.

I went back at 7+5 and there jellybean was with a strong HB.

Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Back from my appointment. They used the doppler to hear the heartbeat but we only got blips here and there .... so they sent me in to the u/s .... 154 heartbeat ... baby rolled over for us and stretched what looked like HUGE legs ... then she said if you promise not to run out and buy stuff I will tell you what it looks like it is leaning towards (gender) .... :happydance: She thought is was a boy .. and she gave me 2 pictures. One of the baby ... who looked totally alien because he was laying face down and the other was of his "boy nub" :haha::haha: So I think now I HAVE to go do the early private scan so I can confirm it since she hinted at it already!!! I will try and post the pictures later today. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Great! Don't run out and buy stuff... you can walk to. Hahahaha.Click to expand...


:haha::haha: Oh the temptation is there! Just one little thing in blue ... :haha: Yea right! I would go insane! I can say though that when they gave me the picture of my daughter ... she didn't have that nub sticking out! :haha: I couldn't even tell what hers was. I was just going on what the u/s tech said. This was the two legs and a nub sticking out. Here is to hoping they were right though because I am already excited!:happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Lorna- thinking of you, hun and have got everything crossed for you. 

Sassy- thats great news! I hope they are right!

J- I am very sorry to hear about your friend. Easiersaid than donr I know but please try not to worry yourself too much. Be positive and please try not to stress yourself.. Its not good for your or the baby.


----------



## sassy_mom

:haha::haha: Let's hope they are ... I may have bought an outfit :haha::haha:

But in all fairness I could not resist ... it was on clearance and it was the only one ... it says little brother. It was a sign for me to buy it! :haha::haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Here is our scan from today! 

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j46/dancingdiva83/photo-1.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> :haha::haha: Let's hope they are ... I may have bought an outfit :haha::haha:
> 
> But in all fairness I could not resist ... it was on clearance and it was the only one ... it says little brother. It was a sign for me to buy it! :haha::haha:

We must always listen to the clearance signs. Hahahaha.


----------



## La Mere

Q


sassy_mom said:


> :haha::haha: Let's hope they are ... I may have bought an outfit :haha::haha:
> 
> But in all fairness I could not resist ... it was on clearance and it was the only one ... it says little brother. It was a sign for me to buy it! :haha::haha:

Aw, too cute!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha: Let's hope they are ... I may have bought an outfit :haha::haha:
> 
> But in all fairness I could not resist ... it was on clearance and it was the only one ... it says little brother. It was a sign for me to buy it! :haha::haha:
> 
> We must always listen to the clearance signs. Hahahaha.Click to expand...


Always! My mom and I live by that rule ... if it is on clearance and it is the only one of something we love it MUST be a sign! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Here is our scan from today!
> 
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j46/dancingdiva83/photo-1.jpg

Yay! What a beautiful scan! They couldn't get a good picture of our baby ... and it turned out looking somewhat like a goat! :haha: It was laying face down.


----------



## La Mere

ARuppe716 said:


> Here is our scan from today!
> 
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j46/dancingdiva83/photo-1.jpg

Wonderful pics! :happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you! It was so surreal seeing that picture on the screen and thinking, "That's inside me!" Little Bean looked happy jumping around in there and eventually got the hiccups!! I could have watched that screen all day :)


----------



## snowangel187

sassy- They say that if boy is guessed at the 12week ultrasound chances are pretty good they're right.. It's easier to confuse a girl then it is a boy.. Sooo good luck! 


AFM- U/S tech guessed GIRL, but baby wasn't really cooperative so she couldn't get a clear shot. Then at the end she thought well maybe it could be a boy, because she thought she saw something and the baby kept putting it's hands down "there" so def don't rule out boy. :rofl:
We'll be happy either way.. And hopefully baby cooperates at our next appt. July 25th. we brought dd with us and she had a blast!! The whole time she's like, "Sooooo is it a boy or a girl? Really tho a boy or a girl?" She's 4, the U/S tech got the biggest kick out of her!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound12wks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy- They say that if boy is guessed at the 12week ultrasound chances are pretty good they're right.. It's easier to confuse a girl then it is a boy.. Sooo good luck!
> 
> 
> AFM- U/S tech guessed GIRL, but baby wasn't really cooperative so she couldn't get a clear shot. Then at the end she thought well maybe it could be a boy, because she thought she saw something and the baby kept putting it's hands down "there" so def don't rule out boy. :rofl:
> We'll be happy either way.. And hopefully baby cooperates at our next appt. July 25th. we brought dd with us and she had a blast!! The whole time she's like, "Sooooo is it a boy or a girl? Really tho a boy or a girl?" She's 4, the U/S tech got the biggest kick out of her!! :haha:



:haha::haha: Maybe it was trying to cover it up so you couldn't see it!!! Don't look mom! :haha:


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls

read this about the accuracy of early gender prediction and how to tell.

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Betheney

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, what has probably felt the longest and worst two weeks ever, D day is finally here. In a few hours I go for my repeat US to see if my pregnancy is viable and if there is a baby hiding. No one sounded too optimistic for me (MW and Sonographer) when I had the 6 weeks US which showed an empty sac and measure 5w5d. All I have been thinking is how unfair it is that I am carrying nothing but still pregnant. After TTC for 8 years and a MMC 6 years ago I so hope it is positive news. I am feeling fairly sick at the moment and it isnt MS. Anyway will let you know how I go and I really have to stop crying :cry:

Lorna i really hope everything is okay, i keep checking back hoping for an update.

Lots of love.


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats on those beautiful scans ladies!!!!!! i have my next us at 12 weeks.......i wonder if they will be able to tell me if they have a clue?????

THINKING if you lorna!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney said:


> Hey girls
> 
> read this about the accuracy of early gender prediction and how to tell.
> 
> https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

I found this site earlier but my scan doesn't show enough for me to tell. She really couldn't get a good picture of the baby at all because of the position but she did say oh yea look at that right there you see...lol. Who knows though because they look so close at this stage.


----------



## sassy_mom

So here is the strange picture I got today! And I am also posting the suspected boy nub picture ... I'm not sure what angle the baby is actually laying in so I can't use that to help figure out the "angle dangle" :haha: 

I did have to wonder why she gave me a picture if she wasn't leaner further on the boy theory. She did go OH and then showed me the nub. She called it the "turtle" :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10









Scan1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> read this about the accuracy of early gender prediction and how to tell.
> 
> https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
> 
> I found this site earlier but my scan doesn't show enough for me to tell. She really couldn't get a good picture of the baby at all because of the position but she did say oh yea look at that right there you see...lol. Who knows though because they look so close at this stage.Click to expand...

I wonder how many team yellows we'll have... doesn't sound like too many... hahaha.... i'll be team yellow all the way though.


----------



## fingersxxd

Me too I don't want to know. Go team yellow, not for the faint of heart. :)
I already have a daughter and would love another or a son. And I truly feel nothing beat the moment they said its a girl after 6.5 hrs of pushing!!


----------



## sassy_mom

fingersxxd said:


> Me too I don't want to know. Go team yellow, not for the faint of heart. :)
> I already have a daughter and would love another or a son. And I truly feel nothing beat the moment they said its a girl after 6.5 hrs of pushing!!


I bet that was a beautiful moment!!
I just do not have the patience of waiting it out. :haha:


----------



## fingersxxd

I totally get the need to know but because I did hold out with my first baby I can't imagine doing it any other way now. I would still LOVE to know.


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls i finally got around to adding the jellybean banners to post one, i'm not editing them or shrinking them so if you're unhappy with the size, you're welcome to not used them

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/JJbean.png


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> Me too I don't want to know. Go team yellow, not for the faint of heart. :)
> I already have a daughter and would love another or a son. And I truly feel nothing beat the moment they said its a girl after 6.5 hrs of pushing!!

yes my entire pregnancy i secretly wanted a girl but didn't want to openly admit it to myself or anyone else. After all that work and for my hubby to say "It's a girl" i just about got the shock of my life. We kept saying to one another for weeks "i can't believe we have a little girl". It was a wonderful and magical moment. 

This time i'm completely unbiased about the sex. HOWEVER i'm a million times more curious than last time. Hopefully i'll be able to hold out tho.


----------



## Leinzlove

My first pg... I really wanted a girl, also! Thanks for the siggy! :)


----------



## hunni12

I'm so jealous lol, I am so ready for my 12w ultrasound


----------



## LornaMJ

It's the end of this journey for me!! Still an empty sac and what looks like blood surrounding it. Feeling really devastated at the moment!! 

Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh Lorna I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you. X


----------



## Betheney

LornaMJ said:


> It's the end of this journey for me!! Still an empty sac and what looks like blood surrounding it. Feeling really devastated at the moment!!
> 
> Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies xx

I'm really sorry Lorna :( i've spent all morning thinking of you and hoping for the best, i don't know what you're going through because i've never been through it but i can imagine that it must hurt alot and you're feeling really defeated. I'm sending my love and hugs and hope that you have some time to heal from this.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Lorna, I'm sorry this was the outcome! I experienced a MMC in March! I know how hard and devastating it is... I hope you concieve as soon as you are ready to try again. My thoughts are with you! :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

LornaMJ said:


> It's the end of this journey for me!! Still an empty sac and what looks like blood surrounding it. Feeling really devastated at the moment!!
> 
> Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies xx

Lorna i am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Good luck Lorna, I pray all is well.


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> Me too I don't want to know. Go team yellow, not for the faint of heart. :)
> I already have a daughter and would love another or a son. And I truly feel nothing beat the moment they said its a girl after 6.5 hrs of pushing!!

I put yellow jellybeans next to our names on post 1 yaaaaaay can't wait till i can put more pink and blue colours in.


----------



## Leinzlove

Great idea Betheney! Those Jellybeans are so cute! :)


----------



## Betheney

Leinz your sticking with team yellow aren't you?


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Lorna, my fellow kiwi expat, I am so truly sorry. My thoughts are with you, sending you lots of :hugs: take care of yourself.
xxxx


----------



## mellywelly

Lorna, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## tinytears

Lorna so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Betheney im team yellow all the way

I have my first scan on Wednesday I will be 12w 2days super excited and kinda super nervous this is the first time we get to see of hear our sprog (thats hubbys name for it) fingers crossed it all goes well


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney, I'm team yellow too. If you are changing the front page, can you also move me back to 1st Jan too. Thanks.


----------



## mellywelly

I got my appointment through for my 20 week scan and a 30 week scan too. Seems very real now!


----------



## span

So so sorry Lorna. :nope::hugs:

My 12 weeks scan is on 2nd July when i'll be 12+5. We're away next week so it'll be nice to come home to. :flower:

We're hoping to stay :yellow: again though I think it's going to be harder this time around! :wacko:


----------



## mummy to be

Well ladies... for me this journey is over for now.... It has FINALLY all be confirmed that we now have a Angel baby. She/He left us at 6w3. I cant believe this has happened to us. No bleeding.. Absolutely no signs what so ever. Just no fetal heart beat. Had U/S today and got to see baby.... so little peanut was there but nothing else. So at least i know he was there in the 1st place. Talk about unfair and heartbreaking. Nothing in life can prepare you for such a loss...... 

Good luck to you all xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## mellywelly

Mummy to be, I'm so sorry about your sad news:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

so sorry mummy to be, my heart goes out to you, a loss must really be devastating... i'm so sorry.


----------



## gingermango

Finally a plum :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Can't wait for monday to see my little bean for the first time!!! Anyone else having their 1st scan on monday??

Mummy to be so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I am so sorry mummy to be. x


----------



## Soniamillie01

gingermango said:


> Finally a plum :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait for monday to see my little bean for the first time!!! Anyone else having their 1st scan on monday??
> 
> Mummy to be so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I have my twelve week scan Tuesday and am now very nervous x


----------



## Leinzlove

Mummytobe: It's heartbreaking! I'm so sorry! The same happened to me in March. I hope you concieve as soon as you are ready to start trying again. No one should know the pain of losing a baby. Many :hugs:!


----------



## Greens25

I am so sorry to all the ladies that are experiencing loss. Many of us have felt what you are feeling right now. No words can make you feel any better but :hugs: to you and your family.

I have my 12 week scan on Monday. I will be 12+1.


----------



## brieri1

I'm sorry for your loss mummy to be. 

Well, its 4 o' clock in the morning and I just got home from taking my husband to work. 12 weeks today! Woohoo! A couple more weeks and I'm 2nd trimester! Have to go to the neurologist today... Apparently my insurance scheduled me for an amniocentesis on Monday when I get my NT scan. If they think I'm letting them do that, they're crazy. I know I'm epileptic, but that doesn't cause birth defects, and I'm only 21.


----------



## els1022

Mummy and Lorna, so sorry for your losses. 

Betheney, I'm most definitely team yellow! With one of each I really don't care!!


----------



## jrowenj

Just catching up on the thread from yesterdays posts I missed.

Lorna and Mummy - I am so sorry for your sad news. I went through the same thing in October so if you have any questions or just wanna chat you can PM me :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Big :hugs: Lorna


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## Little J

Lorna and mummy- im am SO sorry to hear the news :hugs: my best friend just went thru a loss and its so hard seeing how much of a toll it takes on someone even when its happened to you before. Please know it will eventually happen again and it will end with a healthy baby in your arms :hugs:



To the other ladies that had scans. VERY nice! Thats awesome some of the techs could give u a guess of the gender!

I want to find out the gender for my 1st baby, but after that its fair game for suprise


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Betheney, thank you sooo much for the banners. It's very much appreciated. I hadn't realised all our due dates were on the first page, when you get chance I am now a "late December", my dating scan put me due on December 30th but I know when I ovulated so I'm considering myself still a January jellybean if that's ok.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lorna and Mummy2be I'm so terribly sorry for your losses. I have had two, and the pain is awful. The loss support forums on here are great, I actually still post on a couple of threads as I made such good friends.


----------



## gingermango

I dont think I'd cope being in team yellow, the suspense would kill me!

I have one of each already so don't mind what this bean is, but I will still be finding out lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm definitely team yellow! I also secretly wanted a girl last time and the feeling of being told I had a daughter after being in labour was indescribable, amazing. This time, I'd love another daughter, I would also love a son. It's win/win!


----------



## Indiapops

Lorna & mummy to be.. I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news xxxx


----------



## snowangel187

I would have no problem staying team yellow. I actually wanted to last pregnancy and really do this pregnancy too, but dh can't wait. I think that it would be such a motivation not knowing the gender when it's time to push,,,, but dh doesn't have to do any of that work so he thinks I'm crazy. :rofl: Oh well I guess I'm ok with finding out this time because we will have dd with us and I think it'll be special for her to experience. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lorna and Mummy I am so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine going through something like this and it really seems unfair. I hope that both of you heal and get your sticky baby soon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> I would have no problem staying team yellow. I actually wanted to last pregnancy and really do this pregnancy too, but dh can't wait. I think that it would be such a motivation not knowing the gender when it's time to push,,,, but dh doesn't have to do any of that work so he thinks I'm crazy. :rofl: Oh well I guess I'm ok with finding out this time because we will have dd with us and I think it'll be special for her to experience. :flower:

We found out last time as dh desperately wanted to know. This time we are playing by my rules!


----------



## fingersxxd

I get what you mean Betheney and span its totally harder this Tim emit to be very curious about the gender. I actually thought DD was a boy! Thought it my whole pregnancy so I was very shocked and thrilled (deep down it didn't matter!)


----------



## Soniamillie01

brieri1 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss mummy to be.
> 
> Well, its 4 o' clock in the morning and I just got home from taking my husband to work. 12 weeks today! Woohoo! A couple more weeks and I'm 2nd trimester! Have to go to the neurologist today... Apparently my insurance scheduled me for an amniocentesis on Monday when I get my NT scan. If they think I'm letting them do that, they're crazy. I know I'm epileptic, but that doesn't cause birth defects, and I'm only 21.

Me too! 12 weeks today! I am actually feeling even more nervous than I did before, my scan is Tuesday and think that it what is making me nervous. This UTI is also taking its toll, with constant back ache cramping and the need to pee, but no joy, but then up all night! Roll on Tuesday then I can hopefully relax a little. Just hoping, as I am sure everyone does before their scans, that all is ok. x

:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lorna and Mummy-so sorry for your loss! My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## brieri1

I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

Lorna and Mummy, sorry to hear your news. :-(

We are going to be team yellow. Hubbie wants to know, but I want it to be a suprise for the first one. I have my 12 week scan next Thursday and I am so excited, but getting a little bit nervous too.


----------



## Little J

yes, i noticed its hard to find neautral baby clothes... and if you find it, they all look the same.... yellow, with ducks or green with frogs


OK, so i wonder if im going crazy now.... i was just sitting at my desk and i felt a little "twinge/kick" where my button of my jeans sits.... and thats exactly where my gummy bear is! The dr. said he attached on the front part of my uterus thats why it was so easy to find on the abdomnal US at my early scan. Im hoping its my little ones nerves starting to work!

Otherswise it coulda been a small muscle spasm.... but id like to think its gummy bear :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Hey ladies I know I have asked about this before but it is concerning me still and I forgot to mention it yesterday at my appointment. 

Today I loaded my recycling in my trunk...nothing heavy and I didn't have far to walk. By the time I was done, I felt light headed and almost on the verge of passing out. I was panting and my heart was pounding. I think this is insane because I'm accustomed to physical activity and have a high endurance ... AJ I know you mentioned you were having this problem as well. Is it still effecting you? Any other ladies having shortness of breath such as this? Or have even heard of it being so crazy? With my daughter, I wasn't even like this at 9 months pregnant and I was enormous! I think I will call the office and speak to my doctor's nurse to see if everything is ok but just wanted to get some opinions from other preggos out there. Thanks ladies!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> yes, i noticed its hard to find neautral baby clothes... and if you find it, they all look the same.... yellow, with ducks or green with frogs
> 
> 
> OK, so i wonder if im going crazy now.... i was just sitting at my desk and i felt a little "twinge/kick" where my button of my jeans sits.... and thats exactly where my gummy bear is! The dr. said he attached on the front part of my uterus thats why it was so easy to find on the abdomnal US at my early scan. Im hoping its my little ones nerves starting to work!
> 
> Otherswise it coulda been a small muscle spasm.... but id like to think its gummy bear :hugs:



I'd go with tiny baby! :D


----------



## Lilahbear

sassy_mom said:


> Hey ladies I know I have asked about this before but it is concerning me still and I forgot to mention it yesterday at my appointment.
> 
> Today I loaded my recycling in my trunk...nothing heavy and I didn't have far to walk. By the time I was done, I felt light headed and almost on the verge of passing out. I was panting and my heart was pounding. I think this is insane because I'm accustomed to physical activity and have a high endurance ... AJ I know you mentioned you were having this problem as well. Is it still effecting you? Any other ladies having shortness of breath such as this? Or have even heard of it being so crazy? With my daughter, I wasn't even like this at 9 months pregnant and I was enormous! I think I will call the office and speak to my doctor's nurse to see if everything is ok but just wanted to get some opinions from other preggos out there. Thanks ladies!

I am getting out of breath pretty easily at the moment. Walking up the stairs at work which I normally bound up two at a time, now leaves me a wee bit breathless. I found this article about it https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/breathlessness/.


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy the breathlessness keeps me from doing a lot of cleaning and stuff I should, if I get up to pee I have to lean forward first to overcome the dizziness, then by the time I get to the bathroom and back I am panting like I just ran a marathon! I don't think I'm anaemic because imy vits has iron in them, guess its just one of those things.


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Sassy the breathlessness keeps me from doing a lot of cleaning and stuff I should, if I get up to pee I have to lean forward first to overcome the dizziness, then by the time I get to the bathroom and back I am panting like I just ran a marathon! I don't think I'm anaemic because imy vits has iron in them, guess its just one of those things.


Thanks. I have found some new vitamins (gummy) that the doctor said should be easier on my stomach and hope to start taking them today. Maybe it will help. It is effecting me the same way. Dizzy spells are insane and trying to clean up now takes all day for 1 room! It drives me insane.


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I know I have asked about this before but it is concerning me still and I forgot to mention it yesterday at my appointment.
> 
> Today I loaded my recycling in my trunk...nothing heavy and I didn't have far to walk. By the time I was done, I felt light headed and almost on the verge of passing out. I was panting and my heart was pounding. I think this is insane because I'm accustomed to physical activity and have a high endurance ... AJ I know you mentioned you were having this problem as well. Is it still effecting you? Any other ladies having shortness of breath such as this? Or have even heard of it being so crazy? With my daughter, I wasn't even like this at 9 months pregnant and I was enormous! I think I will call the office and speak to my doctor's nurse to see if everything is ok but just wanted to get some opinions from other preggos out there. Thanks ladies!
> 
> I am getting out of breath pretty easily at the moment. Walking up the stairs at work which I normally bound up two at a time, now leaves me a wee bit breathless. I found this article about it https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/breathlessness/.Click to expand...


I am very glad the only stairs at my house are the ones on the porch and there are only 4! Whew! If I had stairs I wouldn't make it up them. Going down my porch stairs wears me out.


----------



## sassy_mom

My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.

i would, bc you dont want to become anemic! You need iron!!


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:

I totally agree there's crap for neutral stuff. :haha: all the "neutral" stuff I think looks to boyish for a girl.


----------



## Betheney

Ok so a note for myself for tomorrow morning when i'm on the computer and not my phone

Team yellow to fix
Lilahbear
Els1022
Mrs miggins also change to 30th Dec
Span
Mellywelly also change to 1st Jan
Tinytears

If i've anyone out lemme know. I skimmed the posts pretty quickly so if you had a long post and mentioned team yellow somewhere in the middle I probably missed it.

It's going to be so exiting when we have some genders known. 

I wanted to make January jelly bean banners that say you're expecting either a pink, blue or yellow jelly bean but couldn't come up with any that were even remotely attractive.


----------



## AJThomas

sassy_mom said:


> My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.

How much does your current multivit have? I checked mine and it has the recommended amount in it so I think its ok. I want to start making a veggie smoothie to get any extra I may need but haven't gotten around to that yet.


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.
> 
> How much does your current multivit have? I checked mine and it has the recommended amount in it so I think its ok. I want to start making a veggie smoothie to get any extra I may need but haven't gotten around to that yet.Click to expand...


They have no iron in them because they are gummies and appeal to children. I wasn't paying attention when I bought them. I will have to get a regular iron vitamin to take with the gummies so I can have the iron.


----------



## Betheney

snowangel187 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:
> 
> I totally agree there's crap for neutral stuff. :haha: all the "neutral" stuff I think looks to boyish for a girl.Click to expand...

Neutral stuff is hard but I still dressed Eva in a lot of navy and red so your options broaden if you look into those colors.

The worst part is neutral stuff is generally only in the newborn sizes all my friends said they tried to buy older outfits but they were 100% boy or 100% girl. So you get more newbborn things than the average mum because its the only uni sex stuff


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.
> 
> How much does your current multivit have? I checked mine and it has the recommended amount in it so I think its ok. I want to start making a veggie smoothie to get any extra I may need but haven't gotten around to that yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no iron in them because they are gummies and appeal to children. I wasn't paying attention when I bought them. I will have to get a regular iron vitamin to take with the gummies so I can have the iron.Click to expand...

You should double check ur vitamin with ur dr if it is a children's vitamin. I know they recommend taking two flintstones So depending on the specifics u may need two gummy's and the iron. So just double check. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.
> 
> How much does your current multivit have? I checked mine and it has the recommended amount in it so I think its ok. I want to start making a veggie smoothie to get any extra I may need but haven't gotten around to that yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no iron in them because they are gummies and appeal to children. I wasn't paying attention when I bought them. I will have to get a regular iron vitamin to take with the gummies so I can have the iron.Click to expand...
> 
> You should double check ur vitamin with ur dr if it is a children's vitamin. I know they recommend taking two flintstones So depending on the specifics u may need two gummy's and the iron. So just double check. :flower:Click to expand...


They are a gummy prenatal. The label says that they do not contain iron because they look appealing to children.


----------



## mamadonna

I also suffer a lots of dizziness,sometimes it is linked to low blood pressure.

And i think I'll be staying team yellow!


----------



## Little J

to my fellow ladies that are havin troubles with constipation!

i bought some Kellogs Cracklin Oat Bran the other day (my grandpa used to eat these all the time and it was the only cereal as a kid i liked of his) so i ate a bowl lastnight bc its really good and a bowl this morning and WOW does it makes things work normal again!

Id def. give it a try, makes going to the loo alot easier! Its really yummy too, nice and sweet :)


----------



## mamadonna

Will definitely put that on my shopping list,tried prune juice,it worked but it was vile


----------



## Little J

mamadonna said:


> Will definitely put that on my shopping list,tried prune juice,it worked but it was vial

yea, after my breast reduction 2 years ago they told me i would be contipated from the anesthesia, so they told me try prune juice or metamucil, and the prune just was just icky.... not the kinda juice im used to! I had to water it down to even drink it but it was kind of defeating the purpose of it, so i just threw it away


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:

All I can really find are blankets and some new born stuff, but not much.


----------



## mellywelly

I hoovered the house this morning and felt absolutely shattered and dizzy afterwards. So much so I needed a nap after. My iron levels are good as they were tested with my other bloods. I'm so ready for this tiredness and evening sicky feeling to stop, thought I would be ok by now! 

We are not buying much neutral stuff, just enough for a few days, then I will send ds out with dh, and it will be his special job to pick out clothes for his brother or sister.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

The last couple of days I've felt pretty OK with MS, it's virtually not there. I hope it doesn't come back like it was. The only thing I have is a savage hunger. I want to eat all the time now. I even managed to eat a CHICKEN salad the day before yesterday. I guess monday's horrible sickness was it saying: "This is good bye, but I want you to remember me..." <Insert Wicked Laugh> I do have, though, a mild back pain that is annoying... and I seem to wake up every night around 2 - 3ish just for the heck of not getting all my rest. :/


----------



## mamadonna

Little J said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Will definitely put that on my shopping list,tried prune juice,it worked but it was vial
> 
> yea, after my breast reduction 2 years ago they told me i would be contipated from the anesthesia, so they told me try prune juice or metamucil, and the prune just was just icky.... not the kinda juice im used to! I had to water it down to even drink it but it was kind of defeating the purpose of it, so i just threw it awayClick to expand...

Yeah I've poured 2 bottles down the sink,i drink gallons of fresh orange but that's not doing anything,will definitely give the cereal a try,i get some awful pains in the morning and i know its because i need to go but can't


----------



## EmyDra

So sorry Lorna and Mummytobe :( :hugs:

Girls I love these jellybean jars here...we will also be team yellow, although I reckon I will be able to tell at the scan.


----------



## brieri1

I just got back from my neurology appointment and now I'm super angry. He's like, let me turn you into a zombie or your going to kill your baby by having seizures. Epileptics have had babies for thousands and thousands of years without any of your medications and been just fine. Plus, your medications make my seizures worse. 15 to 20% chance my baby will be harmed if I have a seizure? Let's say guaranteed if I let you put me on medication. I'm so freaking angry.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I just got back from my neurology appointment and now I'm super angry. He's like, let me turn you into a zombie or your going to kill your baby by having seizures. Epileptics have had babies for thousands and thousands of years without any of your medications and been just fine. Plus, your medications make my seizures worse. 15 to 20% chance my baby will be harmed if I have a seizure? Let's say guaranteed if I let you put me on medication. I'm so freaking angry.

Oh wow, so sorry he got you angry. Are they going to respect your decision and not give you the medication? I hope so! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh been sooo crampy 2 days


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> My new vitamins do not have iron in them because ... it says .. they appeal to children. :dohh: It has folic acid and dha and is a multivitamin ... I wonder if I should get an iron supplement to add. Guess I'll need to talk to the doctor about that as well.
> 
> How much does your current multivit have? I checked mine and it has the recommended amount in it so I think its ok. I want to start making a veggie smoothie to get any extra I may need but haven't gotten around to that yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no iron in them because they are gummies and appeal to children. I wasn't paying attention when I bought them. I will have to get a regular iron vitamin to take with the gummies so I can have the iron.Click to expand...
> 
> You should double check ur vitamin with ur dr if it is a children's vitamin. I know they recommend taking two flintstones So depending on the specifics u may need two gummy's and the iron. So just double check. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a gummy prenatal. The label says that they do not contain iron because they look appealing to children.Click to expand...

Ahh well that makes sense. :flower:


----------



## FitzBaby

We are staying on team yellow

How is everyone? I thought my MS ( all day sickness) was over but came back full force today. Feel so bad for DD. Between the tiredness and nausea/sickness, she's been a touch neglected. But is such a trooper!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:
> 
> All I can really find are blankets and some new born stuff, but not much.Click to expand...

We should all go into a neutral clothes making business. :rofl:


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi Betheney! While you're making changes could you switch me from the 11th to the 9th? I was bumped at my dr appt 4 weeks ago and my scan put me on the 7th but I think we're sticking with the 9th as our date :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:
> 
> All I can really find are blankets and some new born stuff, but not much.Click to expand...
> 
> We should all go into a neutral clothes making business. :rofl:Click to expand...

No joke! We can call it Yellow Team, wuahaha. (Not that I'm part of the Yellow Team -Imma find out ASAP- but we can give out the idea of what we are selling LOL)


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:
> 
> All I can really find are blankets and some new born stuff, but not much.Click to expand...
> 
> We should all go into a neutral clothes making business. :rofl:Click to expand...


Yea I wanted to buy some neutral stuff to have just before we found out because I wanted baby stuff but the options are lame. lol!


----------



## subby16

Hey girls!

I'm more of a silent stalker on this thread because I only check babyandbump every couple of days... but you all are so awesome. I quite enjoy coming in and reading about everyone's scans :flower: and am so sorry to hear about those of who have had losses. :hugs:

I got to hear the heartbeat on the doppler at my appointment this week. Baby stayed still so nicely for the doctor, and the heartbeat was recorded at 170. :cloud9: 

We have decided to stay team yellow as well! Really looking forward to the end of morning sickness and fatigue.:sleep: I'm ready to start enjoying this pregnancy!


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my neurology appointment and now I'm super angry. He's like, let me turn you into a zombie or your going to kill your baby by having seizures. Epileptics have had babies for thousands and thousands of years without any of your medications and been just fine. Plus, your medications make my seizures worse. 15 to 20% chance my baby will be harmed if I have a seizure? Let's say guaranteed if I let you put me on medication. I'm so freaking angry.
> 
> Oh wow, so sorry he got you angry. Are they going to respect your decision and not give you the medication? I hope so! :hugs:Click to expand...

They can't force me to take medication, but he's like, if you refuse medication I need to ask you to stop driving, stop cooking, don't take baths, don't stand on ladders, etc. I'm just super annoyed. And this chick in the waiting room is like, you have epilepsy and you broke your pelvis almost 2 years ago? I guess you're going to get a c-section then. And I was like, hell no. My pelvis is fine and my epilepsy isn't a problem.


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I don't care to find out the gender either, I just want this baby to be healthy, but my husband really wants to know. Also, ladies who live in the US, did you notice its really hard to find neutral baby clothes? Maybe its just where I live, but I like to peek when I'm out and I feel like nobody sells neutral items. Everything screams this is for a boy or girl. I guess I could pick out the items I like of each, its not like the baby will care what it wears. :haha:
> 
> All I can really find are blankets and some new born stuff, but not much.Click to expand...
> 
> We should all go into a neutral clothes making business. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I wanted to buy some neutral stuff to have just before we found out because I wanted baby stuff but the options are lame. lol!Click to expand...

This sounds like a good business plan. I'm so in.


----------



## EmyDra

I got some gorgeous neutral stuff in bright yellow and white stripes, bright green and white.

They were Winne The Pooh, but like completely gorgeous (as I'm not a big fan of Winnie the Pooh) I can't describe them that well, so I looked to see if there was any second hand on ebay and there was!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/boys-win...50895825?pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item3377a8fdd1

There were also matching vests :) still have them. He went into the yellow one when he was born <3

Love the sound of this business, it NEEDS to exist, as well as a boys store that refuses to sell anything navy, grey, beige or black. Boys are so gorgeous in bright clothes <3

brieri - sounds like you got a fight on your hands :wacko:. All I can say is, your body. Your baby. They can't tell you what to do and fine rightly you know best :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

EmyDra said:


> I got some gorgeous neutral stuff in bright yellow and white stripes, bright green and white.
> 
> They were Winne The Pooh, but like completely gorgeous (as I'm not a big fan of Winnie the Pooh) I can't describe them that well, so I looked to see if there was any second hand on ebay and there was!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/boys-win...50895825?pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item3377a8fdd1
> 
> There were also matching vests :) still have them. He went into the yellow one when he was born <3


cuuuutee!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

God I'm an emotional wreck, did anyone in the uk watch eastenders tonight? I had to turn it off and now don't know what happened :( x


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my neurology appointment and now I'm super angry. He's like, let me turn you into a zombie or your going to kill your baby by having seizures. Epileptics have had babies for thousands and thousands of years without any of your medications and been just fine. Plus, your medications make my seizures worse. 15 to 20% chance my baby will be harmed if I have a seizure? Let's say guaranteed if I let you put me on medication. I'm so freaking angry.
> 
> Oh wow, so sorry he got you angry. Are they going to respect your decision and not give you the medication? I hope so! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They can't force me to take medication, but he's like, if you refuse medication I need to ask you to stop driving, stop cooking, don't take baths, don't stand on ladders, etc. I'm just super annoyed. And this chick in the waiting room is like, you have epilepsy and you broke your pelvis almost 2 years ago? I guess you're going to get a c-section then. And I was like, hell no. My pelvis is fine and my epilepsy isn't a problem.Click to expand...


That is insane!! Stop cooking?? Stop bathing?? You bathed and cooked before you were pregnant right? What an idiot! I would tell him what you want and if he won't do it find another doctor who will listen to you. That is ridiculous to be treated that way!


----------



## mellywelly

Brieri, were you on meds before you got pg? Seriously though, do be careful bathing, my friends brother died last year when he had a seizure in the bath and drowned, his epilepsy had been under control for years.


----------



## EmyDra

I don't watch Eastenders but I don't wish they'd stop the storylines about sick/dead babies. Seriously. The cot death one happened just after I had my DS and it freaked me out, and as I say - I don't even watch it!


----------



## mellywelly

I've not seen it for ages, was it the wedding tonight?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, I know janine went into preterm labour and was having an emergency c section but I made hubby turn it off as I started to cry. I know these things happen, we all know that but tv doesn't help x


----------



## Leinzlove

Ordered my doppler. Anyone use Sonoline B?


----------



## jrowenj

Leinzlove said:


> Ordered my doppler. Anyone use Sonoline B?

I have the sonoline B!!!!

I head baby at just before 9 weeks... SOOO hard to find baby and I would keep losing the heartbeat, so have patience!!! Ever since I turned 13 weeks, I can find the heartbeat first try and it's soooo loud! I love it!!! You can go on youtube and search Sonoline B doppler and some girls did videos to help! Check it out!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

, I think I might stay team yellow


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> Ordered my doppler. Anyone use Sonoline B?

I want one so bad! I'm gonna sweet talk hubby into buying one! we almost bought one once from WM, but Hubby, as he is, wanted to see reviews first. Im glad we did because the reviews on the one we were about to buy were awful, BUT he now has this misconception that all dopplers are bogus. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> God I'm an emotional wreck, did anyone in the uk watch eastenders tonight? I had to turn it off and now don't know what happened :( x

What kind of show is it?! :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's a soap opera I guess, drama real life improvisation kind of thing I guess.


----------



## jrowenj

Gonna show off my bump at a wedding tomorrow night!!! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gorgeous!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm I've been having so odd tummy occurings this evening. They are like really soft tummy rumbles when you're hungry? They are more in my upper tummy then lower so thinking it's maybe something else x


----------



## La Mere

Lorna and mummy- I am so sorry my heart goes out to both of you! :hugs:

Jaime- you look gorgeous!

Betheney- I will be remaining team yellow also! And thanks for the jellybean banners!

And I'm a lime today!! :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Gonna show off my bump at a wedding tomorrow night!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 426961

Cute!


----------



## Poppy84

I was crying watching eastenders tonight. I didn't like it. The baby was breathing at the end though


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Lorna and mummy- I am so sorry my heart goes out to both of you! :hugs:
> 
> Jaime- you look gorgeous!
> 
> Betheney- I will be remaining team yellow also! And thanks for the jellybean banners!
> 
> And I'm a lime today!! :happydance:

Wuuujuuu. Congratulations on the Lime!


----------



## Leinzlove

DeedeeBeester said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Ordered my doppler. Anyone use Sonoline B?
> 
> I want one so bad! I'm gonna sweet talk hubby into buying one! we almost bought one once from WM, but Hubby, as he is, wanted to see reviews first. Im glad we did because the reviews on the one we were about to buy were awful, BUT he now has this misconception that all dopplers are bogus. :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol, I did hours of reading reviews. I wanted a good one. I also decided it was cheaper than renting one. The value for a used one isn't much lower than buying one new. So, I'll sell it when I don't need it anymore.

DH doesn't know I bought it, lol. I told him last night I was taking $50 for my birthday gift. He wanted to know what I was buying. I said he wouldn't approve so I wasn't telling him. Haha! And I never did tell him... Won, it today on eBay, Its new... $52 total and it'll arrive before Wednesday! :) Theres a seller selling lots of them out of Canada for $39.99 New free ship. But, he has one feedback and I just didn't know whether to trust him or not. I also didn't know how long it'd take to recieve it... So, I paid more for confidence and getting it soon.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Ordered my doppler. Anyone use Sonoline B?
> 
> I want one so bad! I'm gonna sweet talk hubby into buying one! we almost bought one once from WM, but Hubby, as he is, wanted to see reviews first. Im glad we did because the reviews on the one we were about to buy were awful, BUT he now has this misconception that all dopplers are bogus. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I did hours of reading reviews. I wanted a good one. I also decided it was cheaper than renting one. The value for a used one isn't much lower than buying one new. So, I'll sell it when I don't need it anymore.
> 
> DH doesn't know I bought it, lol. I told him last night I was taking $50 for my birthday gift. He wanted to know what I was buying. I said he wouldn't approve so I wasn't telling him. Haha! And I never did tell him... Won, it today on eBay, Its new... $52 total and it'll arrive before Wednesday! :) Theres a seller selling lots of them out of Canada for $39.99 New free ship. But, he has one feedback and I just didn't know whether to trust him or not. I also didn't know how long it'd take to recieve it... So, I paid more for confidence and getting it soon.Click to expand...

Hahaha, I wish I had a Birthday coming soon. I texted hubby and he said we would check it out as soon as he came home. :happydance: It means he will read into the reviews, but it's a GO! This is the one I'm looking into https://www.clinicalguard.com/product_info.php?products_id=174{7}41{10}62


----------



## Bella'smummy

Sorry not been around much, I'm so sorry to all the ladies that have had losses going for your scan is the scariest moment until they tell you theres a heartbeat, hugs to you all x 

I went for a scan on Wednesday and I've been put forward wooohoooo :happydance: I'm now 12 weeks 6 days so 13 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:
I've brought a Doppler early on as sickness went at about 6 weeks and had nothing since I know I should count my blessings but this is my Only pregnancy with no sickness so maybe a boy??? But hubby doesn't want to find out however I hate surprises and like to be prepared but it would be nice to find out on
the day I suppose Lol x 
Those that are team Yellow what do you buy in preparation? X


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes DeeDee.. Thats the same doppler I bought.:)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/380447413270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> Yes DeeDee.. Thats the same doppler I bought.:)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/380447413270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Awesome! I've got all the links ready for when he comes home :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sweet! :) I already can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> Sweet! :) I already can't wait for it to get here!

Wooohoo! Just ordered it! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! DeeDee! I can't wait for our dopplers to get here! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

You guys are going to force me to purchase a doppler aren't you.. :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Gonna show off my bump at a wedding tomorrow night!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 426961


Woo look at the hot mama! :haha: Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Now thats funny, Snow. You are the one that got me thinking doppler.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Lorna and mummy- I am so sorry my heart goes out to both of you! :hugs:
> 
> Jaime- you look gorgeous!
> 
> Betheney- I will be remaining team yellow also! And thanks for the jellybean banners!
> 
> And I'm a lime today!! :happydance:
> 
> Wuuujuuu. Congratulations on the Lime!Click to expand...

Thank you!! :happydance:



Bella'smummy said:


> Sorry not been around much, I'm so sorry to all the ladies that have had losses going for your scan is the scariest moment until they tell you theres a heartbeat, hugs to you all x
> 
> I went for a scan on Wednesday and I've been put forward wooohoooo :happydance: I'm now 12 weeks 6 days so 13 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:
> I've brought a Doppler early on as sickness went at about 6 weeks and had nothing since I know I should count my blessings but this is my Only pregnancy with no sickness so maybe a boy??? But hubby doesn't want to find out however I hate surprises and like to be prepared but it would be nice to find out on
> the day I suppose Lol x
> Those that are team Yellow what do you buy in preparation? X

Well, honestly I didn't buy alot.... I had a lot of both.gender clothes given to me. Of course, I dress,my DD in blues and greens and yellows till she was about 6 months :haha:
I just tried to find neutral as things as possible.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Sweet! :) I already can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> Wooohoo! Just ordered it! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: I should be ordering mine in the next couple of days....


----------



## sassy_mom

Thought I would post my bump picture. I had to stand on my daughter's footstool to get in the mirror but at least I got the shot.
 



Attached Files:







100_4373.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FitzBaby

Bella'smummy said:


> Sorry not been around much, I'm so sorry to all the ladies that have had losses going for your scan is the scariest moment until they tell you theres a heartbeat, hugs to you all x
> 
> I went for a scan on Wednesday and I've been put forward wooohoooo :happydance: I'm now 12 weeks 6 days so 13 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:
> I've brought a Doppler early on as sickness went at about 6 weeks and had nothing since I know I should count my blessings but this is my Only pregnancy with no sickness so maybe a boy??? But hubby doesn't want to find out however I hate surprises and like to be prepared but it would be nice to find out on
> the day I suppose Lol x
> Those that are team Yellow what do you buy in preparation? X

We were team yellow with DD and will remain with this one. We had a lot of things that were white or even pale blue, green, yellow, etc. It's super nice because if this one ends up being a boy we will have enough outfits for the first few months. And all the additional stuff (highchair, Bumbo, swings, etc.) are all gender neutral as well.


----------



## els1022

I love the bump pics, ladies. Adorable!!

In terms of buying gender neutral items, I plan to get just a couple of clothing items before baby's born and then send my sisters out after to get a few more things, who have excellent taste! It'll be freezing here when baby comes so I'll have him/her in mostly little sleepers. 

I'm excited for those of you listening to baby at home with Dopplers! I sneak a listen at work almost every shift and I'm still tempted to get one for home.:haha: I think I'll stop obsessing about the heartbeat once I can consistently feel movement....


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Thought I would post my bump picture. I had to stand on my daughter's footstool to get in the mirror but at least I got the shot.

Love it!


----------



## Leinzlove

We did team pink with DD. But, we still bought and got all big reusable baby items neutral. We planned for more children. We got girly things too, items that she'd use for a long time. Like her first car seat. Her infant travel system was also neutral. We did brown monkeys. We also told grandparents and family of our plans. It worked great!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Thought I would post my bump picture. I had to stand on my daughter's footstool to get in the mirror but at least I got the shot.

Now, there is something I do envy in a very friendly way... grrrr -hahaha-! I wish my bump actually looked like a lovely pregnant belly like yours... BUT, instead, all I have is something that makes me look fat...er!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would post my bump picture. I had to stand on my daughter's footstool to get in the mirror but at least I got the shot.
> 
> Now, there is something I do envy in a very friendly way... grrrr -hahaha-! I wish my bump actually looked like a lovely pregnant belly like yours... BUT, instead, all I have is something that makes me look fat...er!Click to expand...


I feel lucky .. with my first I just spread out everywhere and looked like a fat girl up until 7 months. I envied all pregnant bumps. It was all I wanted. Then I was 20lbs heavier when I became pregnant too so maybe that had something to do with it. I'm very excited to start out with a bump! Don't worry ... you will have your cute bump :D


----------



## fingersxxd

LOVE the bump pics!


----------



## mammaspath

love the bump pics ladies!!!

i got my doppler in the mail today! of course i tried it........no luck go figure!


----------



## Leinzlove

Which doppler did you get Mammaspath? I can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## mammaspath

i got the sonoline b........the one jrowen has.......


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats the one I got also. :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mammaspath said:


> i got the sonoline b........the one jrowen has.......

She should get a comission fee for the big sale that happened on this forum. :haha: The same one I ordered today.


----------



## fingersxxd

I'm a lime! Hooray!


----------



## fingersxxd

I have my second scan on Wednesday, I'm getting a little nervous!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Well i have been MIA lately as i have been rather ill :( i have been getting constant migraines and my temp keeps going up i just have not been able to bring myself to even look at my laptop :nope: i have my first ultrasound on friday the 29th :D im excited yet a little worried :blush:


----------



## ssjad

Hey all - I had an urgent scan today due to all symptoms disappearing, but also tummy and boobs disappearing. Still having proper nuchal test on Tuesday, but thought I'd share the pic I got today...
Bubby looks healthy by the way - wriggly and HR 160.
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soniamillie01

Amazing pic ssjad x


----------



## mamadonna

Brilliant scan!


----------



## mamadonna

What the earliest anyone has heard babys heartbeat,I'm really tempted to buy one


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I thik i heard 9 weeks. Im gunna buy one today lol..hubby said i can :)


----------



## Poppy84

Which one is the best one to buy?


----------



## Poppy84

Yay I'm a lime!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I thik i heard 9 weeks. Im gunna buy one today lol..hubby said i can :)

Don't think my hubby is too keen but think I'll get one anyway

little worried today,my belly doesn't seem as big today,hoping its just the bloat goin down


----------



## snowangel187

I def think I'm going to purchase a Doppler today. :haha: have you ladies been buying from eBay? :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

I think I ate some bad meat last night or something... I have been having horrible diarrhea ever since dinner... I hope everything is OK :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It could be ur hormones too! I switch between constipation and diahreea all the time :(


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> It could be ur hormones too! I switch between constipation and diahreea all the time :(

I was thinking that... but i did eat med rare meat so I hope it wasn't that :wacko:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

MissMummy2Be said:


> Well i have been MIA lately as i have been rather ill :( i have been getting constant migraines and my temp keeps going up i just have not been able to bring myself to even look at my laptop :nope: i have my first ultrasound on friday the 29th :D im excited yet a little worried :blush:

Hope you start feeling better! Prior to me living with hubby -Completely strange, but when I'm with him I don't get them- I used to get horrible debilitating migraines. I know how awful they can be. :hugs: Just don't forget to drink lots and lots of water!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> I def think I'm going to purchase a Doppler today. :haha: have you ladies been buying from eBay? :flower:

You def find them on e-bay. I would of, but I don't even have a paypall account set up, so we just got it https://www.clinicalguard.com/product_info.php?products_id=174{7}41{10}62 Here.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jrowenj... Hope it clears up and everything is fine!


----------



## snowangel187

To go through airport screening or to get felt up by TSA that is the question... :rofl: Ladies what's your opinion about airport screening.. I'll be flying next month and was just wondering..


----------



## Soniamillie01

I wouldn't go through them. I'm sure at London Gatwick there are signs up saying please notify us if you are pregnant, since the new body scanners. 

Glad to report that I think my uti is finally on its way out x


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies who have bought your doppler from ebay.. Have you had any problems after "winning" a bid. I haven't bid/won yet, but all of them say that they will verify that you're an authorized buyer because it's fda regulated blah blah..


----------



## Greens25

Bethany,
I am a dork....... how do I add one of your banners to my signature?


----------



## brieri1

Wow, ladies. The thread moves so fast, I had to read ten pages before I was caught up after being on just yesterday! For those I was talking to about it, I'm not heeding the words of the neurologist and just sticking to what feels right, and that's not taking medication while I'm pregnant regardless of what the neurologist say. Doctors like for people to trust them implicitly, and when they know you don't, they say things like, "if you don't listen to me, you will kill your baby or yourself." Its just wrong and I won't have any of it. My husband backs me completely. Not all doctors, of course, but definitely a fair few.

In other news, my uterus moved into my abdomen during the night. Its weird. I can feel it above my pelvis now and I'm pretty nauseated because my organs feel squished. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## mammaspath

<----------guess who found baby!!!!????? yep after 20mins i found hb its 164!!!!! omg the coolest thing ever!!!! i wanted to upoad it but i got a new phone and the email is not configured?! i dont get it!

jrowe - i was super sick last night........this morning cramps and diarrhea......don't sweat it. HORMONES sheesh

i also think you should upload the site you bought the doppler again......i ordered mine and it was here two days later and it was only a couple dollars more than ebay

so i just wanna say the im so thankful for the doppler since i mmc in december........it is going to help me relax this time i think.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yay for hearing the heartbeat :) im gunna wait to get my doppler until my apptmnt this wednesday! :) just to make sure everything is goooood!


----------



## Poppy84

mammaspath said:


> <----------guess who found baby!!!!????? yep after 20mins i found hb its 164!!!!! omg the coolest thing ever!!!! i wanted to upoad it but i got a new phone and the email is not configured?! i dont get it!
> 
> jrowe - i was super sick last night........this morning cramps and diarrhea......don't sweat it. HORMONES sheesh
> 
> i also think you should upload the site you bought the doppler again......i ordered mine and it was here two days later and it was only a couple dollars more than ebay
> 
> so i just wanna say the im so thankful for the doppler since i mmc in december........it is going to help me relax this time i think.

Yay for hearing heartbeat

Which Doppler do u have?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Brieri - I think mine may have moved too but not sure. I have less of an urge to pee all the time but that may be the uti disappearing. Also I have a very noticeable round bump today, I have alot of fluff but my upper abdomen and lower abdomen seem to have merged into one. I was in a baby shop today and the shop assistant looked at my bump and said 'when are you due?'

I think I'm going to get a Doppler but going to wait until after scan Tuesday.
The tiredness has really hit me again today. X


----------



## La Mere

I was trying to take a pic of my bump and accidentally deleted a pic hubby took of me while I was still sleeping.... I feel bad


----------



## filipenko32

Snowangel: The new airport screens are *completely* safe! There's more radiation on the actual plane itself, that's what they will tell you. Don't worry.


----------



## mammaspath

Poppy84 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> <----------guess who found baby!!!!????? yep after 20mins i found hb its 164!!!!! omg the coolest thing ever!!!! i wanted to upoad it but i got a new phone and the email is not configured?! i dont get it!
> 
> jrowe - i was super sick last night........this morning cramps and diarrhea......don't sweat it. HORMONES sheesh
> 
> i also think you should upload the site you bought the doppler again......i ordered mine and it was here two days later and it was only a couple dollars more than ebay
> 
> so i just wanna say the im so thankful for the doppler since i mmc in december........it is going to help me relax this time i think.
> 
> Yay for hearing heartbeat
> 
> Which Doppler do u have?Click to expand...

i bought the sonoline b .....i can't remember the website jrowe gave it to me


----------



## Poppy84

mammaspath said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> <----------guess who found baby!!!!????? yep after 20mins i found hb its 164!!!!! omg the coolest thing ever!!!! i wanted to upoad it but i got a new phone and the email is not configured?! i dont get it!
> 
> jrowe - i was super sick last night........this morning cramps and diarrhea......don't sweat it. HORMONES sheesh
> 
> i also think you should upload the site you bought the doppler again......i ordered mine and it was here two days later and it was only a couple dollars more than ebay
> 
> so i just wanna say the im so thankful for the doppler since i mmc in december........it is going to help me relax this time i think.
> 
> Yay for hearing heartbeat
> 
> Which Doppler do u have?Click to expand...
> 
> i bought the sonoline b .....i can't remember the website jrowe gave it to meClick to expand...

Just looking it up. There seems to be a few different versions. It costs £43. Does that sound about right?


----------



## La Mere

:happydance: hubby said we are gonna order my doppler soon!


----------



## Bella'smummy

I've got 2 dopplers the sonoline B (2mhz probe) and sonoline c (3mhz probe) I found heartbeat at 8 weeks 3 days with the 2mhz probe, but now u find it far quicker with the 3mhz but baby is always in the same place  x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Bella'smummy said:


> I've got 2 dopplers the sonoline B (2mhz probe) and sonoline c (3mhz probe) I found heartbeat at 8 weeks 3 days with the 2mhz probe, but now u find it far quicker with the 3mhz but baby is always in the same place  x

The one we ordered is a Sonoline B with 3mhz. I wonder what the difference is then between b and c.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby and I stopped at a Garage Sale today. The lady had TONS of baby clothes, beautiful stuff for boys and girls. We managed to find at least 8 things neutral colors. She was selling them for 0.25, most of them even had the tags on still! I'll wash them really good before baby comes, but man was it a bargain!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby and I stopped at a Garage Sale today. The lady had TONS of baby clothes, beautiful stuff for boys and girls. We managed to find at least 8 things neutral colors. She was selling them for 0.25, most of them even had the tags on still! I'll wash them really good before baby comes, but man was it a bargain!

What a steal! Gotta love garage sales! We're gonna get the sonoline b with the 3mhz


----------



## duckytwins

We're home from vacation! We had lots of fun, but I think I got a UTI and I'm on Keflex for it. Drinking cranberry juice and eating yogurt to try and help, too. On our last night, we went to the beach and wrote Tess's name in the sand to have a wave wash it away. It was the hardest thing I've ever done, and we all cried (including the boys), but we needed to do it. It was our closure. Jonathan added his own piece to it, then both boys said goodbye and Jonathan blew her kisses. I have some pictures if anyone would like to see. 

I am 12 weeks today and definitely starting to feel anxious. All the bad things started happening to Tess around this time. I'm scared, nervous and questioning everything. (I question a lack of symptoms, an additional symptom, my discharge, how much my boobs hurt during the day, everytime I move funny and feel something, every cramp, everything). I'm trying so hard to believe boop is okay though. My NT scan is this coming Wednesday and DH can't come (he'll be in California on a business trip), but I have a few friends and my cousin (Boop's godmother) who are all willing to come with me.


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> We're home from vacation! We had lots of fun, but I think I got a UTI and I'm on Keflex for it. Drinking cranberry juice and eating yogurt to try and help, too. On our last night, we went to the beach and wrote Tess's name in the sand to have a wave wash it away. It was the hardest thing I've ever done, and we all cried (including the boys), but we needed to do it. It was our closure. Jonathan added his own piece to it, then both boys said goodbye and Jonathan blew her kisses. I have some pictures if anyone would like to see.
> 
> I am 12 weeks today and definitely starting to feel anxious. All the bad things started happening to Tess around this time. I'm scared, nervous and questioning everything. (I question a lack of symptoms, an additional symptom, my discharge, how much my boobs hurt during the day, everytime I move funny and feel something, every cramp, everything). I'm trying so hard to believe boop is okay though. My NT scan is this coming Wednesday and DH can't come (he'll be in California on a business trip), but I have a few friends and my cousin (Boop's godmother) who are all willing to come with me.


That is beautiful!!! :cry: 
Hang in there and hold on that this will be a sticky baby! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

My tummy has been feeling sooooo heavy lately, and my pelvis feels so sore.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> We're home from vacation! We had lots of fun, but I think I got a UTI and I'm on Keflex for it. Drinking cranberry juice and eating yogurt to try and help, too. On our last night, we went to the beach and wrote Tess's name in the sand to have a wave wash it away. It was the hardest thing I've ever done, and we all cried (including the boys), but we needed to do it. It was our closure. Jonathan added his own piece to it, then both boys said goodbye and Jonathan blew her kisses. I have some pictures if anyone would like to see.
> 
> I am 12 weeks today and definitely starting to feel anxious. All the bad things started happening to Tess around this time. I'm scared, nervous and questioning everything. (I question a lack of symptoms, an additional symptom, my discharge, how much my boobs hurt during the day, everytime I move funny and feel something, every cramp, everything). I'm trying so hard to believe boop is okay though. My NT scan is this coming Wednesday and DH can't come (he'll be in California on a business trip), but I have a few friends and my cousin (Boop's godmother) who are all willing to come with me.

Welcome back! I would love to see what you did for Little Angel Tess! She is blessed to have such a wonderful family that will always remember her! :)

Try not to stress, like we always say, it's not good for you or the baby Boop. Will be in my prayers Wednesday and I'm glad you will have family and friends with you. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I stopped at a Garage Sale today. The lady had TONS of baby clothes, beautiful stuff for boys and girls. We managed to find at least 8 things neutral colors. She was selling them for 0.25, most of them even had the tags on still! I'll wash them really good before baby comes, but man was it a bargain!
> 
> What a steal! Gotta love garage sales! We're gonna get the sonoline b with the 3mhzClick to expand...

Yeah when I saw the tags on and asked for the price I even went: "No way! Really?" But didn't say much after that, just started selecting. Asked her if she would save the rest for when I knew what the baby was, but no luck :haha: Guess I was pushing it! 

The doppler is the same I'll get. I keep tracking it to see if it's any where near! But it's not :haha:


----------



## NellandZack

Hey Ladies! hope everyone is feeling well! Is anyone having nausea or vomiting? I started Zofran a week ago and it was working great until today. I have got sick last night and have felt nauseous with a stomach ache all day. I'm able to keep things down today, but just feel awful. I cant get anything accomplished. Is anyone feeling the same way or taken Zofran and it not work?


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies... silently stalking most of the day ... I've been too tired and nauseous all day. We had an interesting night last night. DD woke up at 3 soaked ... probably from all the water she downed yesterday with the heat so bad here ... finally get her settled into our bed ... 10 minutes later a pipe busted on her toilet! Water was going everywhere. Thank goodness DH and I were already awake because if that had run all night ... I can't even imagine the water damage :dohh::dohh: .. So glad we were able to just jump up and shut off the water to the toilet. Hoping tonight is an uneventful night!


----------



## sassy_mom

I was just looking at the fruit chart and it seems crazy to think that not too long ago I was looking at a poppy seed and now .... a plum! Time is starting to fly! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ducky - that is beautiful, it brought a tear to my eye x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - gosh, what a night! Glad you managed up shut it off quickly, was there still any damage? Or just surface water? We had to move out last year for 4 months and had to live in hotels because a pipe burst whilst we were away. It was horrible. X


----------



## filipenko32

Sassy, I know how you feel! I cannot believe I am _finally_ going to hit 12 weeks in just over a week!! :yipee: After my 12 week scan a week on Tuesday we are going to tell all our family and friends so I am really excited! I am confident all will be ok as my symptoms are so strong and all my scans have been perfect, I just cannot wait to see my baby moving and even more baby shaped at 12 weeks!! :cloud9:


----------



## Poppy84

A week and a half to go until my scan yay. I can't believe im nearly a plum either


----------



## gingermango

Cant believe I finally have my 12 week scan tomorrow, nervous but very excited about seeing our baba for the first time :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gingermango - can't wait either, I'm Tuesday at 9am. 

Think this week is a big week for scans, lots of us have them! X


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath -YEAAAAAA!! I am soooo excited that you found the heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

NellandZack said:


> Hey Ladies! hope everyone is feeling well! Is anyone having nausea or vomiting? I started Zofran a week ago and it was working great until today. I have got sick last night and have felt nauseous with a stomach ache all day. I'm able to keep things down today, but just feel awful. I cant get anything accomplished. Is anyone feeling the same way or taken Zofran and it not work?

Im on zofran too somedays it works better than others..i try to take only when absolutely necessary bc its so expensive and my insurance only covers so much a month...my doc said on days that its not helping i can take an extra pill since theyre 4 mg. feel better!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant wait to see all the scans!! My next one is 12 weeks july 9 th! Seems forever awayyy!


----------



## Lauren021406

My scan is tomorrow cant wait!


----------



## Little J

Bella'smummy said:


> Sorry not been around much, I'm so sorry to all the ladies that have had losses going for your scan is the scariest moment until they tell you theres a heartbeat, hugs to you all x
> 
> I went for a scan on Wednesday and I've been put forward wooohoooo :happydance: I'm now 12 weeks 6 days so 13 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:
> I've brought a Doppler early on as sickness went at about 6 weeks and had nothing since I know I should count my blessings but this is my Only pregnancy with no sickness so maybe a boy??? But hubby doesn't want to find out however I hate surprises and like to be prepared but it would be nice to find out on
> the day I suppose Lol x
> Those that are team Yellow what do you buy in preparation? X

I havent had really much sickness either.... maybe a few times i get queezy but nothing bad... i kept asking the girls on here if i should worry and they reassure me that it can be normal. I saw my babies heartbeat at a little over 7 weeks and it was healthy, i just hope baby is doing fine so itll be nice and strong at our 12 week!


----------



## Little J

ssjad said:


> Hey all - I had an urgent scan today due to all symptoms disappearing, but also tummy and boobs disappearing. Still having proper nuchal test on Tuesday, but thought I'd share the pic I got today...
> Bubby looks healthy by the way - wriggly and HR 160.

i asked my Nurse if i could come in for a reassurance scan bc i barely had symptoms and bc i was freaking out bc my friend had lost her baby aftrer seeing a HB. but the nurse said they cant do that bc if they allowed everyone to get a reasurance scan they wouldnt have enough time in a day for other ppl. :nope:

so all i can do it hope for the best at my 12 week, I was trying to figure out a way to get a scan somehow, but dont know..... i was thinking of even going to planned parenthood but i dunno how that all works


----------



## Betheney

I'm so excited so many of us have yellow jelly beans!! that's so exciting. 

ok so the latest lot of yellow bumps are - 

mamadonna y
Emydra y
fitzbaby y
subby16 y
MrsHopeful y
La Mere y

and change of dates 

ARuppe716 9th

Lemme know if i've left anyone out please. Also girls you should have a look at post one, i just think it looks so cute with all our yellow jelly beans!!!



Greens25 said:


> Bethany,
> I am a dork....... how do I add one of your banners to my signature?

i have instructions on page 1 post 1



brieri1 said:


> For those I was talking to about it, I'm not heeding the words of the neurologist and just sticking to what feels right, and that's not taking medication while I'm pregnant regardless of what the neurologist say. Doctors like for people to trust them implicitly, and when they know you don't, they say things like, "if you don't listen to me, you will kill your baby or yourself." Its just wrong and I won't have any of it. My husband backs me completely. Not all doctors, of course, but definitely a fair few.

I'm so shocked by your neurologist, i mean everything i've read about epilepsy and pregnancy and everything i know from my epileptic friend who had a baby, the biggest risk is in the medications, the medications are not safe for pregnancy but unfortunately not taking them does far greater damage to the mother and in turn the baby. But you're not on any meds... because you barely have any seizures... so why introduce something that can hurt the baby when it obviously isn't needed. I mean are pregnant women are at a greater risk of having seizures so you all of a sudden better be put on this medication you've never needed in the past?


----------



## Lauren021406

my date was changed from the 5th to the 2nd!



Betheney said:


> I'm so excited so many of us have yellow jelly beans!! that's so exciting.
> 
> ok so the latest lot of yellow bumps are -
> 
> mamadonna y
> Emydra y
> fitzbaby y
> subby16 y
> MrsHopeful y
> La Mere y
> 
> and change of dates
> 
> ARuppe716 9th
> 
> Lemme know if i've left anyone out please. Also girls you should have a look at post one, i just think it looks so cute with all our yellow jelly beans!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany,
> I am a dork....... how do I add one of your banners to my signature?
> 
> i have instructions on page 1 post 1
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> For those I was talking to about it, I'm not heeding the words of the neurologist and just sticking to what feels right, and that's not taking medication while I'm pregnant regardless of what the neurologist say. Doctors like for people to trust them implicitly, and when they know you don't, they say things like, "if you don't listen to me, you will kill your baby or yourself." Its just wrong and I won't have any of it. My husband backs me completely. Not all doctors, of course, but definitely a fair few.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so shocked by your neurologist, i mean everything i've read about epilepsy and pregnancy and everything i know from my epileptic friend who had a baby, the biggest risk is in the medications, the medications are not safe for pregnancy but unfortunately not taking them does far greater damage to the mother and in turn the baby. But you're not on any meds... because you barely have any seizures... so why introduce something that can hurt the baby when it obviously isn't needed. I mean are pregnant women are at a greater risk of having seizures so you all of a sudden better be put on this medication you've never needed in the past?Click to expand...


----------



## mamadonna

I love the yellow jellybeans!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ok gonna sound stupid what is a yellow Jelleybeans ?


----------



## mamadonna

Because we are staying team yellow we now have a yellow jellybean next to our names


----------



## fingersxxd

I LOVE the jellybeans. I cant wait til everyone starts finding out and we can look at all the colors! I think it'll be even more fun to see how all the team yellows turn out! 

Ducky - my scan is on wed too at 9 am edt. Good luck! I'm nervous too I had issues at 
This time my first pregnancy and this time my first scan measured 5 days behind. So I'm a little freaked. I'll be thinking of you.

GL to those tomorrow!!


----------



## Betheney

Lauren i'll put you on the list for me to do next time, my internet is playing up and has a big problem editing post 1 because it's so large, i actually lost the entire post earlier this night. But on a whim copy pasted everything into a word document just in case which is crazy because i've never done that! i must of had some intuition that it was all about to go dramatically wrong. could you imagine if i lost everything!!! So anyway, i'll write down your name and change it soon, is your doc happy to go with the new due date? i'm sorry to be so rude about it but it's a pain when i change everything only to have to change it all back because your doc said they'll just stick with the original date. I know my doctor refuses to change due dates with scans that are within 7 days of the original date and keeps all the paperwork and hospital booking with the original date.


----------



## brieri1

I read up on the second trimester this morning since I only have another week and a half until I'm in it. Its amazing the growth that our bodies and our babies are going to go through over those 13 weeks and all the growth that's already happened. Pregnancy is such an amazing journey.


----------



## gingermango

Oh ladies I am so angry and upset. We have been waiting six weeks for our scan tomorrow and the hubby has just called to say he has checked his rota and he'd arranged cover for the morning but he has a meeting in the afternoon that his boss refuses to rearrange so he wont be able to come to the scan :cry:


----------



## Betheney

ooooooh girls with my internet playing up i missed all the posts where you were talking about the yellow jelly beans! i'm so glad you like them, i think it looks really cute!!!! But i'm very happy you all think so too and i agree i can't wait till we mix some pinks and blues in there :-D

Kaiecee - If you're having a baby boy you're a blue jelly bean if you're having a girl you're a pink. But if you're not finding out the sex you're a yellow jelly bean  The terminology is usually team blue, team pink, team yellow. Which is why i thought it would be cuter if we were jelly beans instead of teams. haha


----------



## Lauren021406

No worries at all!!! Ill actually know for sure tomorrow if there stikcing with jan 2, but honestly no big deal at all to stay at the 5th! you work hard enough! the yellow jellybeans look great it will be fun to see all the different colors soon! 


Betheney said:


> Lauren i'll put you on the list for me to do next time, my internet is playing up and has a big problem editing post 1 because it's so large, i actually lost the entire post earlier this night. But on a whim copy pasted everything into a word document just in case which is crazy because i've never done that! i must of had some intuition that it was all about to go dramatically wrong. could you imagine if i lost everything!!! So anyway, i'll write down your name and change it soon, is your doc happy to go with the new due date? i'm sorry to be so rude about it but it's a pain when i change everything only to have to change it all back because your doc said they'll just stick with the original date. I know my doctor refuses to change due dates with scans that are within 7 days of the original date and keeps all the paperwork and hospital booking with the original date.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My date is jan 19 th....


----------



## Betheney

well it looks like my internet is going to be playing up for about another week so i probably wont be changing post 1 for about 1 week but i'll try post lists so nothing get's lost. 

So no worries lauren whatever your doc says tomorrow is fine. Just lemme know :) It might not even matter, your doc might let you have whatever day you want. I just know mine was adamant that it wasn't changing, even when i told him it lined up with my ovulations dates from opks and temping :-S which is crazy because i think my scan showing a 6 day difference is quite a big change, i mean when they would think i was 6 days over due i was actually only on my due date according to the scan. Plus every week when i hit like 24 weeks i would think "or according to my scan that's another 6 days away".... needless to say i have a different doctor this time!!!


----------



## NellandZack

Nikkilewis14 said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! hope everyone is feeling well! Is anyone having nausea or vomiting? I started Zofran a week ago and it was working great until today. I have got sick last night and have felt nauseous with a stomach ache all day. I'm able to keep things down today, but just feel awful. I cant get anything accomplished. Is anyone feeling the same way or taken Zofran and it not work?
> 
> Im on zofran too somedays it works better than others..i try to take only when absolutely necessary bc its so expensive and my insurance only covers so much a month...my doc said on days that its not helping i can take an extra pill since theyre 4 mg. feel better!Click to expand...

Aw thats a bummer your insurance doesn't cover enough :( yours is 4mg? They gave me 8 mg so I was trying to only take it once a day but that didn't cut it one night. Thanks for reaponding makes me feel better knowing its not going to work very day :) I'll just have to prepare myself for that. I can't wait for this part to be over lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I love all the jellybeans on the first page and I cannot wait until we have the blues and pinks mixed in!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hey Ladies. Sickness dropped by yesterday to give me a quick hello and take away my lunch, but it wasn't that bad. I'm feeling kind of... blah, today, but it's also not that bad as it used to be. Hoping it all goes OK for the rest of the day because we have to go to the old apartment and shine it all up for the returning of the keys. I'm not looking forward to it, I feel like vegging out, haha, but that's just me being a big lazy.


----------



## MrsHopeful

You're all making me want a Doppler-I would get upset if I couldn't find heartbeat so for my sanity I will refrain  can't wait for my first scan-not too long now  feeling really sick - hope you girls are all well


----------



## mamadonna

I had to wear my seabands earlier today,nausea getting worse instead of better


----------



## Poppy84

I have ordered my doppler. I so hope I find heartbeat


----------



## Nikkilewis14

NellandZack said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! hope everyone is feeling well! Is anyone having nausea or vomiting? I started Zofran a week ago and it was working great until today. I have got sick last night and have felt nauseous with a stomach ache all day. I'm able to keep things down today, but just feel awful. I cant get anything accomplished. Is anyone feeling the same way or taken Zofran and it not work?
> 
> Im on zofran too somedays it works better than others..i try to take only when absolutely necessary bc its so expensive and my insurance only covers so much a month...my doc said on days that its not helping i can take an extra pill since theyre 4 mg. feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thats a bummer your insurance doesn't cover enough :( yours is 4mg? They gave me 8 mg so I was trying to only take it once a day but that didn't cut it one night. Thanks for reaponding makes me feel better knowing its not going to work very day :) I'll just have to prepare myself for that. I can't wait for this part to be over lolClick to expand...

Yea it sucks so bad :(


----------



## KatieB

I've not been on in a while, nice to see everyone's doing well - love the new Jellybeans logo!
I had my booking appt on Friday and all went ok, the midwife has booked my scan for this Wednesday. I'll feel so much better once I've had it, fingers crossed all is ok and will be able to relax a bit. I've got the Sonoline B doppler (see other ladies have it too), used it for the first time last night and heard baby's little heartbeat galloping away, it's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## loub127

Finally got a due date!! 3rd Jan 2013 :) yey!! Very hay to be having a January Jellybean!! :happydance:


----------



## loub127

Happy*


----------



## Lauren021406

I hate when doctors do not listen to you! 





Betheney said:


> well it looks like my internet is going to be playing up for about another week so i probably wont be changing post 1 for about 1 week but i'll try post lists so nothing get's lost.
> 
> So no worries lauren whatever your doc says tomorrow is fine. Just lemme know :) It might not even matter, your doc might let you have whatever day you want. I just know mine was adamant that it wasn't changing, even when i told him it lined up with my ovulations dates from opks and temping :-S which is crazy because i think my scan showing a 6 day difference is quite a big change, i mean when they would think i was 6 days over due i was actually only on my due date according to the scan. Plus every week when i hit like 24 weeks i would think "or according to my scan that's another 6 days away".... needless to say i have a different doctor this time!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm nearly 13 weeks now and my 'evening' sickness just keeps getting worse. My boobs are still sore too. When does it end? Please let it be soon!


----------



## Samaraj

sassy_mom said:


> Thought I would post my bump picture. I had to stand on my daughter's footstool to get in the mirror but at least I got the shot.

Very cute bump :)



duckytwins said:


> We're home from vacation! We had lots of fun, but I think I got a UTI and I'm on Keflex for it. Drinking cranberry juice and eating yogurt to try and help, too. On our last night, we went to the beach and wrote Tess's name in the sand to have a wave wash it away. It was the hardest thing I've ever done, and we all cried (including the boys), but we needed to do it. It was our closure. Jonathan added his own piece to it, then both boys said goodbye and Jonathan blew her kisses. I have some pictures if anyone would like to see.
> 
> I am 12 weeks today and definitely starting to feel anxious. All the bad things started happening to Tess around this time. I'm scared, nervous and questioning everything. (I question a lack of symptoms, an additional symptom, my discharge, how much my boobs hurt during the day, everytime I move funny and feel something, every cramp, everything). I'm trying so hard to believe boop is okay though. My NT scan is this coming Wednesday and DH can't come (he'll be in California on a business trip), but I have a few friends and my cousin (Boop's godmother) who are all willing to come with me.

What a lovely thing to do :hugs:



mellywelly said:


> I'm nearly 13 weeks now and my 'evening' sickness just keeps getting worse. My boobs are still sore too. When does it end? Please let it be soon!

I didn't have any with ds so im not much help however starting to feel a bit better now! I hope it eases soon.



I LOVE the idea of the jellybeans :)

Anyone buy anything before 12 weeks?


----------



## mellywelly

I didn't have any with ds either. I stupidly wished I got a bit this time. They always say be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Samaraj

Haha. same 

Maybe they are girls ;)


----------



## sassy_mom

loub127 said:


> Finally got a due date!! 3rd Jan 2013 :) yey!! Very hay to be having a January Jellybean!! :happydance:

That is my due date too!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

DeedeeBeester said:


> Welcome back! I would love to see what you did for Little Angel Tess! She is blessed to have such a wonderful family that will always remember her! :)
> 
> Try not to stress, like we always say, it's not good for you or the baby Boop. Will be in my prayers Wednesday and I'm glad you will have family and friends with you. :hugs:

Thanks! Here's a photobucket photo album from our vacation. The pictures from Tess's sand ceremony are in there too. 

Cape Cod


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ducky - beautiful photos. X


----------



## Kaiecee

Were u get seabands


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> ssjad said:
> 
> 
> Hey all - I had an urgent scan today due to all symptoms disappearing, but also tummy and boobs disappearing. Still having proper nuchal test on Tuesday, but thought I'd share the pic I got today...
> Bubby looks healthy by the way - wriggly and HR 160.
> 
> i asked my Nurse if i could come in for a reassurance scan bc i barely had symptoms and bc i was freaking out bc my friend had lost her baby aftrer seeing a HB. but the nurse said they cant do that bc if they allowed everyone to get a reasurance scan they wouldnt have enough time in a day for other ppl. :nope:
> 
> so all i can do it hope for the best at my 12 week, I was trying to figure out a way to get a scan somehow, but dont know..... i was thinking of even going to planned parenthood but i dunno how that all worksClick to expand...


Do they have an ultrasound tech school in ur area? They do cheap or sometimes free ultrasounds for the training. Kind of like a hair school. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Were u get seabands

You have to delete the three * in your signature so it shows as a picture and not words. :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

mamadonna said:


> Because we are staying team yellow we now have a yellow jellybean next to our names

DH wants to stay team yellow. I'm not so good with the surprises, but we originally weren't going to find out the first time, then when we found out we were having twins, we kinda needed to know, so this time, he wants it to be a surprise.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back! I would love to see what you did for Little Angel Tess! She is blessed to have such a wonderful family that will always remember her! :)
> 
> Try not to stress, like we always say, it's not good for you or the baby Boop. Will be in my prayers Wednesday and I'm glad you will have family and friends with you. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! Here's a photobucket photo album from our vacation. The pictures from Tess's sand ceremony are in there too.
> 
> Cape CodClick to expand...

Lovely! You have a beautiful family! Loved the angel :) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Were u get seabands

I got mine at Walgreen's. It's a pharmacy. Didn't do diddly squat for me though.


----------



## La Mere

Beautiful pics, Ducky! Thank you for sharing!

Hubby said we're gonna order my doppler tomorrow!! :happydance:

Betheney, I love the yellow jellybeans!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back! I would love to see what you did for Little Angel Tess! She is blessed to have such a wonderful family that will always remember her! :)
> 
> Try not to stress, like we always say, it's not good for you or the baby Boop. Will be in my prayers Wednesday and I'm glad you will have family and friends with you. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! Here's a photobucket photo album from our vacation. The pictures from Tess's sand ceremony are in there too.
> 
> Cape CodClick to expand...


Very beautiful! Thank you for sharing those with us!


----------



## darkstar

Phew finally caught up after moving house and offline for 5 days. I missed this board while I was gone but its taken me almost 2 hours of reading to catch up! 
So sorry for Lorna and Mummy :-( I hope now that we're all approaching the second trimester we get no more bad news. 
Is anyone else finding time is going fast now? I can't believe I'm 11 weeks.
AFM - I'm still extremely tired but I find its not every single day now, its more like every second day which is a relief. I have a load of work to catch up on now that I'm back online and I need to be awake. This afternoon is not one of those times though, I'm shattered.
I almost ordered a doppler while I was reading these posts but the doppler was over $50 something and then shipping was another $32 and I stopped myself. I might see if I can find one more locally. 
I have my 2nd ultrasound next Wednesday and thankfully OH can make it, I made him take annual leave. We'll also head to our old city to see the midwife at the same time but sadly I think I have to find a more local midwife now. I'm really not looking forward to that and I'm a little anxious about giving birth at a smaller hospital as my midwife was thinking of referring me to the obstetric unit at the big hospital if she decides I'm higher risk during to previous birth complications. I'll wait and see what she says next week.
My bump is way bigger now, I look like I did at 16/17 weeks with my previous pregnancies.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't get the jelly jar to work in my signature some can help?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Love the Jellybeans for the first page :D 

AFM we are still looking at moving as OH does not get paid regularly and i have just been moved off the roster at work and am only a call in because i have been rater sick and taking a lot of time off work so we don't have my wage to keep us going OH has yet another job opportunity only this time it is some were we have looked at moving before and is a bigger place (Geelong) 

I hope you are all doing well and that all the little beans are growing well :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> I can't get the jelly jar to work in my signature some can help?

Kaiecee There are 4 asterisks in each banner that you have to remove to get the banner to work, i have an image on post one highlighting where the asterisks are. 

But here it is anyway, copy and paste everything you see below but *DELETE* The *FOUR* Asterisks ****

[*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/972921-bringing-new-year-january-2013-preggo-eggos.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## AllieIA

I've been completely out of the posting loop but had to chime in that DH and I are team yellow just as we were with our twins. I was tempted to find out this round by DH doesn't want to and I agree now.
Things seem to be settling around here. We have made it through the first four weeks of deployment...time has dragged on. But, I'm trying to get myself in gear and get things done around the house so my husband can come home to an organized home! We haven't completely moved in/unpacked so I need to take advantage of the alone time and get it done. Also trying to start getting back into a workout routine. I want to be an in shape pregnant mamma!! Want my husband to come home to a toned wife whose also pregnant!
I have the nuchal scan tomorrow. Nervous but excited! Hope you all had a nice weekend! Not looking forward to work tomorrow but at least I have the scan first thing!!


----------



## Betheney

AllieIA i also have my scan tomorrow, i've been excited for weeks but had some spotting on Saturday and now i'm nervous as all hell. 

I can't believe you stayed team yellow for twins!! that's amazing. The magic at the birth finding out you had two little girls must of been AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Hey ladies, hope everyone is feeling good! 

Had my 12 week scan today, was nice to see bubs wriggling around! Was put back a week so I'm only just 12 weeks not nearly 13 BOO!!

But all was well so that's the main thing :)

I know loads of other ladies had scans today & even more tomorrow so wishing you all healthy scans!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Samaraj

Does anyone have a gut feeling what there little jellybean is (sex wise i mean)?


----------



## Betheney

Samaraj said:


> Does anyone have a gut feeling what there little jellybean is (sex wise i mean)?

For my pregnancy with Eva i can't even explain how much of a gut feeling i had that it was a boy, everything from dreams to signs! i was just sure i was having a boy... she was born a girl

So i don't hold my validity to the "gut feeling" and while the first few weeks this time i thought i was having a girl i now think that i'm having a boy. I don't know why i just think boy... but like i said i got it wrong last time. haha


----------



## claireb86

I have a feeling I'm having another boy, mainly because of my very bad MS, the same I had with Jacob.
I have my scan on Thursday, can't wait!
Debating on wether to get another sick note from doctors, I've been off work for 5 weeks now, but I can't function at all.
Not sure what to do.


----------



## KatieB

I've a feeling I'm having a little boy, but I don't have a really strong gut feeling like I did with Louis. Staying team yellow again so we'll see.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I thought boy at first and now thinking maybe girl


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm really thinking boy! I have more MS this time around. DD put a baby boy app on my phone, when she could've chose unisex or girl. I just feel like its a boy. I had a dream its a boy.

With DD.. I knew she was a girl. I had a dream. I wanted a girl so bad, after I had always wanted my boy the protector first. I went shopping with a friend and ran into a big sign that said "Chloe" which was the name we had picked out for her. I didn't buy it. That night told DH about it... He said how could you not spend the $8 on that sign. You may regret it. I said We don't know if its a girl. I then decided to get that sign. 2 weeks later we found out she was indeed Chloe.


----------



## jrowenj

My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!

I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!


----------



## gingermango

I'm so fidgety today, got my scan at 2:50 and its dragging!! I feel like Im having a girl this time, mainly because Im definitly not blooming skin and hair wise and Im craving sweet things.

Good luck to all the ladies having scans today, hoping theres lots of fluttery beans :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Jrowenj: You might not have another scan until the gender scan and that may be it for the entire pregnancy. I'm in Ohio... And usually after you get far enough along the Dr. listens to babies HB via doppler... then measures your belly.

You may get a growth scan in your third tri. But barring no complications that may be it.


----------



## PrimeraKitty

It's been a couple of weeks since I posted in here, oops! :( But I have been popping in every so often to read and see what's been happening. I haven't been spending alot of time on the computer in general! 

Had a viral/throat infection on and off for the past couple of weeks and last week I had a terrible migraine that lasted for two days!!! I ended up at the Dr's for that, he put me on some tablets that are safe for me to take when I have a migraine, while carrying my jellybean. Phew!

I have my next scan on Thursday 28th June. Excited! my last scan was bittersweet as I was carrying twins but one was non-viable at 5 weeks (I was 6w 6d at scan). Jellybean looked healthy tho, with a heart beat of 156bpm WOW! ... I only saw the beat on the screen tho. I'm hoping we can hear it this time around, that would be so cool. 

Sorry to the ladies who have sadly lost their LO's.... lots of gentle :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.


----------



## snowangel187

I felt I was having a boy last pregnancy. So much so I was buying blue clothes. Only to be told "it" was a girl. :haha: 

This pregnancy I've had every feeling it was a boy. But all my dreams have been girl and dd only talks about a sister! Soooo I know one thing for sure it's def a girl or a boy. :rofl: I'll find out hopefully July 25th. :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Leinzlove said:


> Jrowenj: You might not have another scan until the gender scan and that may be it for the entire pregnancy. I'm in Ohio... And usually after you get far enough along the Dr. listens to babies HB via doppler... then measures your belly.
> 
> You may get a growth scan in your third tri. But barring no complications that may be it.

Awww man! That stinks! I wonder when gender scan will be??


----------



## Lauren021406

Gender scan is 20 weeeks usually! Im shocked they didnt do a scan at 12 weeks for you because thats when they are supposed to measure the baby and tell you chances of ds (not the part to look forward to). 




jrowenj said:


> I go today for my scan and then I can tell everyone were expecting so excited!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Gender scan is 20 weeeks usually! Im shocked they didnt do a scan at 12 weeks for you because thats when they are supposed to measure the baby and tell you chances of ds (not the part to look forward to).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I go today for my scan and then I can tell everyone were expecting so excited!!!
> 
> I just called and they said the dr tomorrow will schedule an anatomical scan. I thought I would get a scan at 12 weeks too : (Click to expand...


----------



## Little J

Im in wisconsin and they only do scans at the 8 week and the 20 week (20 week is when they can tell you the sex bc they are doing the scan too look for abmornmailities) but my Dr. said they might have to do one at 12 weeks if they cant hear the babies heart on the doppler. i guess every visit from now on the Dr. uses a doppler to make sure the heart is beating good. She also said she would do a scan if she thought the baby might be in a awkward position or somthing....

ok, you are all going to think im crazy but im sick of NOT being sick like most of you with MS.... i get a tiny bit like 1 or 2 times a week but I feel like its nothing! SOOOO i had to break down and get a doppler bc im driving myself nuts and cant wait til my 12 week Dr. apt on July 17th. The only thing im freaked out about now is not hearing the heartbeat and freaking out more. I got the sonoline b 3hz. I hope it gets here this week! I want to be able to relax since im not having many symptoms anymore.... other than tired and a few headaches....

snowangel- thats a good idea about a tech school, but we dont have those here, all the students work thru the clinics and hospitals and get their practice with real Dr.s and patients.... so i wouldnt be able to do that 


I keep sneezing alot!! which is a symptom i have had before i got my BFP! and i get that twinge/cramp feeling sometimes too when that happens.... so im taking that as a good sign thigns are still growing down there?


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> Im in wisconsin and they only do scans at the 8 week and the 20 week (20 week is when they can tell you the sex bc they are doing the scan too look for abmornmailities) but my Dr. said they might have to do one at 12 weeks if they cant hear the babies heart on the doppler. i guess every visit from now on the Dr. uses a doppler to make sure the heart is beating good. She also said she would do a scan if she thought the baby might be in a awkward position or somthing....
> 
> ok, you are all going to think im crazy but im sick of NOT being sick like most of you with MS.... i get a tiny bit like 1 or 2 times a week but I feel like its nothing! SOOOO i had to break down and get a doppler bc im driving myself nuts and cant wait til my 12 week Dr. apt on July 17th. The only thing im freaked out about now is not hearing the heartbeat and freaking out more. I got the sonoline b 3hz. I hope it gets here this week! I want to be able to relax since im not having many symptoms anymore.... other than tired and a few headaches....
> 
> snowangel- thats a good idea about a tech school, but we dont have those here, all the students work thru the clinics and hospitals and get their practice with real Dr.s and patients.... so i wouldnt be able to do that
> 
> 
> I keep sneezing alot!! which is a symptom i have had before i got my BFP! and i get that twinge/cramp feeling sometimes too when that happens.... so im taking that as a good sign thigns are still growing down there?

Awwww dont stress!! You should start feeling really good now anyway! I love my doppler. Icheck on the baby like every 2 days an it really helps me relax!


----------



## Little J

its just hard not having symptoms and hearing some ppl question why i dont have MS..... its starting to make me feel like when i go in for my 12 week scan its going to be a no brainer failure....

i keep trying to live off faith taht you ladies have said with previous pregnancies you didnt have ANY MS..... but ppl keep asking me how im feeling and i always say suprising good... and they look at me all worried. and considering what happend to my friend with seeing the HB and 2 weeks later it being gone, scares me...

I really hope getting this doppler can put my mind at rest, and i REALLY hope it doenst freak me out more where i panic and call the Dr. and they think im even more of a looney pregnant lady!


----------



## Lauren021406

little j i have not really had any symptoms at all. I have done 3 scans already and baby is great! I go again today and I have been nervous because of the lack of symptoms but I just keep telling myself I am a lucky one!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> its just hard not having symptoms and hearing some ppl question why i dont have MS..... its starting to make me feel like when i go in for my 12 week scan its going to be a no brainer failure....
> 
> i keep trying to live off faith taht you ladies have said with previous pregnancies you didnt have ANY MS..... but ppl keep asking me how im feeling and i always say suprising good... and they look at me all worried. and considering what happend to my friend with seeing the HB and 2 weeks later it being gone, scares me...
> 
> I really hope getting this doppler can put my mind at rest, and i REALLY hope it doenst freak me out more where i panic and call the Dr. and they think im even more of a looney pregnant lady!

I completely understand. The same thing that happened to ur friend happened to me in october.... you had a scan a week or so ago, right?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i hear ya, i keep feeling like im having a boy but then i feel like a girl...i cant wait for my gender scan AUGUST 6th!! my chinese gender prediction is also a boy!!
WHEN DO YOU HVE YOUR GENDER SCAN???/ soo exciting right???:flower::flower:


jrowenj said:


> My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!


----------



## ARuppe716

If it helps I have not had much MS either... Little wave of nausea here and there but I had a scan last week at 11 weeks and everything looked great!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> i hear ya, i keep feeling like im having a boy but then i feel like a girl...i cant wait for my gender scan AUGUST 6th!! my chinese gender prediction is also a boy!!
> WHEN DO YOU HVE YOUR GENDER SCAN???/ soo exciting right???:flower::flower:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!Click to expand...

I dunnoooo. I go to dr tmrw so i will ask tmrw! I cant wait any longerrrrr


----------



## filipenko32

Jro Im worried about the wait between 12 and 20 weeks for a scan, I really don't think I can wait that long!! I hate those boring check ups I always want a scan there and then too!! 

Little j my symptoms pretty much went through all my 9 week stage, it was strange! Also my symptoms were very intermittent - check my journal. Don't worry it's perfectly normal, you'll probably find that you want them to go away when you get to 10 weeks or more. 

Is anyone having one hour / two hour naps during the day!!? I am actually starting to feel like a baby myself just eating , sleeping, sicking up or feeling like I can't keep the food down, then feeling out out of this world hungry, not sleeping through the night with waking up to go for a pee or food! I am acting like a :baby: myself!!!!!


----------



## JCh

OMG, yes - I used to nap since I work so early (5am) but usually every other day, now I have to nap every day and I wake up and need to sleep longer, it ends up being 2 hrs before I can get out of bed... Hopefully that goes soon....


----------



## Indiapops

Hey all :)
so last week i'm all worried because all my symptoms disappear..then I wake up today and morning sickness has come back full force..I Thought it was supposed to start easing up not get worse. ? I felt so silly today having to stop working every two mins and go and sit infront of the fan lol


----------



## JCh

I was just telling my bump buddy that the same thing happened to me, I thought I was feeling better and then BAM, yesterday I was SUPER nauseous and today too.... Can't even eat breakfast...


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks jch, it's just not something I can help ATM!! It just hits me and wham I'm asleep!! Haha!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> its just hard not having symptoms and hearing some ppl question why i dont have MS..... its starting to make me feel like when i go in for my 12 week scan its going to be a no brainer failure....
> 
> i keep trying to live off faith taht you ladies have said with previous pregnancies you didnt have ANY MS..... but ppl keep asking me how im feeling and i always say suprising good... and they look at me all worried. and considering what happend to my friend with seeing the HB and 2 weeks later it being gone, scares me...
> 
> I really hope getting this doppler can put my mind at rest, and i REALLY hope it doenst freak me out more where i panic and call the Dr. and they think im even more of a looney pregnant lady!
> 
> I completely understand. The same thing that happened to ur friend happened to me in october.... you had a scan a week or so ago, right?Click to expand...

yes, i had my scan on June 13th and the baby matched up for how far along i assumed i was and had a strong HB of 130BPM at 7 weeks 2 days. I hate being a worry wart.....


YES, that is one symptom that i cant shake (which in can handle) is being tired.... i feel SO lazy and dont like doing my normal "chores" around the house and i always feel i need to take a nap after i get home from work. usually an hour. One day i fell asleep and didnt wake til hubby came home and that was a 2 hour "nap!". and i slept like a rock, didnt move a muscle.... at 6 weeks preggers i had to get up EVERY night to pee... then week 7-8, i didnt really have to... now i the last fe nights iv had to get up again to pee in the middle of the night. But im on progesterone supplements which they say progesterone is a cause for frequent urination.

my doppler has shipped! I should get it in 2-3 days!! (i hope....)


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> its just hard not having symptoms and hearing some ppl question why i dont have MS..... its starting to make me feel like when i go in for my 12 week scan its going to be a no brainer failure....
> 
> i keep trying to live off faith taht you ladies have said with previous pregnancies you didnt have ANY MS..... but ppl keep asking me how im feeling and i always say suprising good... and they look at me all worried. and considering what happend to my friend with seeing the HB and 2 weeks later it being gone, scares me...
> 
> I really hope getting this doppler can put my mind at rest, and i REALLY hope it doenst freak me out more where i panic and call the Dr. and they think im even more of a looney pregnant lady!
> 
> I completely understand. The same thing that happened to ur friend happened to me in october.... you had a scan a week or so ago, right?Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i had my scan on June 13th and the baby matched up for how far along i assumed i was and had a strong HB of 130BPM at 7 weeks 2 days. I hate being a worry wart.....
> 
> 
> YES, that is one symptom that i cant shake (which in can handle) is being tired.... i feel SO lazy and dont like doing my normal "chores" around the house and i always feel i need to take a nap after i get home from work. usually an hour. One day i fell asleep and didnt wake til hubby came home and that was a 2 hour "nap!". and i slept like a rock, didnt move a muscle.... at 6 weeks preggers i had to get up EVERY night to pee... then week 7-8, i didnt really have to... now i the last fe nights iv had to get up again to pee in the middle of the night. But im on progesterone supplements which they say progesterone is a cause for frequent urination.
> 
> my doppler has shipped! I should get it in 2-3 days!! (i hope....)Click to expand...

Im sure everything is great then! Usually if the baby stops growing its bc of a chromosomal abnormality and USUALLY it will stop growing at 6-7 weeks and if u see hb it will be verrry low...so, youre bean is great!!!! If u need tips on using doppler let me know!


----------



## filipenko32

Jro's exactly right little j! Sounds like your bean is doing just fine!!


----------



## duckytwins

I still can't find boop on our doppler. I tried again last week, but got frustrated. Is it better to have a full or empty bladder?


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I still can't find boop on our doppler. I tried again last week, but got frustrated. Is it better to have a full or empty bladder?

Full and full tummy!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I still can't find boop on our doppler. I tried again last week, but got frustrated. Is it better to have a full or empty bladder?

Are u putting it fairly low on ur tummy?


----------



## duckytwins

Yep, I told DH if I put it any lower, it would be inside! I went all over, from belly button down and can only find myself in a few places. It's so upsetting


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Yep, I told DH if I put it any lower, it would be inside! I went all over, from belly button down and can only find myself in a few places. It's so upsetting

Its very hard and frustrating! Dont give up. Someone told me to eat fruit before. I didnt get good consistent readings til 13 weeks!


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> Yep, I told DH if I put it any lower, it would be inside! I went all over, from belly button down and can only find myself in a few places. It's so upsetting

At 12 weeks Eva was right on my pubic line and a little to the left


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I told DH if I put it any lower, it would be inside! I went all over, from belly button down and can only find myself in a few places. It's so upsetting
> 
> At 12 weeks Eva was right on my pubic line and a little to the leftClick to expand...

I agree! Likeright where bikini line starts. Try holding the wand towards ur pubic area instead of flat towards ur back


----------



## Little J

Jrow- i may need some pointers im sure once it arrives. Good to know about the fully tummy and bladder!

I was telling hubby that once i see we got it in the mail im using it right away, i always get home before he does.... he was being funny and said "ohhh do i get to play Dr.!?" haha bc he wants to try and find the heartbeat with the probe. 

i hope it shouldnt be too hard to find my little bean bc of where the Dr. told me he implanted.... from the scan we were able to see the beanie at 7 weeks 2 days with an abdominal scan bc gummy bear attached on the front part of my utereus! she was impressed as normally they can see anything thru the abdominal scan that early, usually only vaginal. So im hoping this mean his heart beat with be loud right in front!.

I read about a lady using her doppler and found her heartbeat and paniced bc the rate was so low.... i need to remeber not to do that to myself and cause worry!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> Jrow- i may need some pointers im sure once it arrives. Good to know about the fully tummy and bladder!
> 
> I was telling hubby that once i see we got it in the mail im using it right away, i always get home before he does.... he was being funny and said "ohhh do i get to play Dr.!?" haha bc he wants to try and find the heartbeat with the probe.
> 
> i hope it shouldnt be too hard to find my little bean bc of where the Dr. told me he implanted.... from the scan we were able to see the beanie at 7 weeks 2 days with an abdominal scan bc gummy bear attached on the front part of my utereus! she was impressed as normally they can see anything thru the abdominal scan that early, usually only vaginal. So im hoping this mean his heart beat with be loud right in front!.
> 
> I read about a lady using her doppler and found her heartbeat and paniced bc the rate was so low.... i need to remeber not to do that to myself and cause worry!

If u find a low hb its probably ur own so, u can check ur pulse while u listen to see if ur heaeing ur own. Lots of helpful youtube videos! Omg my husband always wants to do the wand but 
ts so much easier to do urself. He gets mad at me bc im like go lower push harder hahahaha


----------



## JCh

My DH asked to try the last time I used it and it was actually much easier and helped him understand that the baby moves and it's not just me losing the hb... LOL, kind of a bonding experience!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i hear ya, i keep feeling like im having a boy but then i feel like a girl...i cant wait for my gender scan AUGUST 6th!! my chinese gender prediction is also a boy!!
> WHEN DO YOU HVE YOUR GENDER SCAN???/ soo exciting right???:flower::flower:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunnoooo. I go to dr tmrw so i will ask tmrw! I cant wait any longerrrrrClick to expand...

In a lot of places you can pay for a private gender scan they sell packages from $50-$300. Maybe look into it if you can't wait til 20 weeks. Most private places let u find out at 16weeks. 

Did they talk to you about testing for down syndrome? Cause that's what all these 12 week scans are for. (I think) :flower:


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i hear ya, i keep feeling like im having a boy but then i feel like a girl...i cant wait for my gender scan AUGUST 6th!! my chinese gender prediction is also a boy!!
> WHEN DO YOU HVE YOUR GENDER SCAN???/ soo exciting right???:flower::flower:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunnoooo. I go to dr tmrw so i will ask tmrw! I cant wait any longerrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> In a lot of places you can pay for a private gender scan they sell packages from $50-$300. Maybe look into it if you can't wait til 20 weeks. Most private places let u find out at 16weeks.
> 
> Did they talk to you about testing for down syndrome? Cause that's what all these 12 week scans are for. (I think) :flower:Click to expand...

the downs syndrome is part of the 20 week scan for me atleast for the rest of the abnormality check


----------



## Betheney

Double post


----------



## Betheney

The 20 week scan isn't as accurate for downs. Well not via the nuchal fold anyway. The nuchal fold reading is best done at 12 otherwise I'd do it at my 20 week one and save a tonne of money.


----------



## snowangel187

I guess every place does it differently.


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i hear ya, i keep feeling like im having a boy but then i feel like a girl...i cant wait for my gender scan AUGUST 6th!! my chinese gender prediction is also a boy!!
> WHEN DO YOU HVE YOUR GENDER SCAN???/ soo exciting right???:flower::flower:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunnoooo. I go to dr tmrw so i will ask tmrw! I cant wait any longerrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> In a lot of places you can pay for a private gender scan they sell packages from $50-$300. Maybe look into it if you can't wait til 20 weeks. Most private places let u find out at 16weeks.
> 
> Did they talk to you about testing for down syndrome? Cause that's what all these 12 week scans are for. (I think) :flower:Click to expand...

They gve me an option of testing ds at 12 weeks with a scan and going to a specialist for bw or waiting and getting bw later on so i just opted for the general bw

Im gonna ask my dr at my appt tmrw if i can get an earlier scan! If not i will prob look into a private one!


----------



## JCh

I'm being sent for a blood test for mine, I don't think there is a scan involved... Apparently it's different in Canada.....


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> The 20 week scan isn't as accurate for downs. Well not via the nuchal fold anyway. The nuchal fold reading is best done at 12 otherwise I'd do it at my 20 week one and save a tonne of money.

They told me if i wasnt planning on terminating the pregnancy due to ds then i could just get genetic testing via bw later on


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> I'm being sent for a blood test for mine, I don't think there is a scan involved... Apparently it's different in Canada.....

Same with me.


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> The 20 week scan isn't as accurate for downs. Well not via the nuchal fold anyway. The nuchal fold reading is best done at 12 otherwise I'd do it at my 20 week one and save a tonne of money.
> 
> They told me if i wasnt planning on terminating the pregnancy due to ds then i could just get genetic testing via bw later onClick to expand...

I opted out of testing all together last pregnancy. And wouldn't terminate the pregnancy no matter what I'm only doing it this pregnancy cause they are doing ultrasounds at 12(I already had) and 17 weeks just for down syndrome. And if it came back that they wanted to do any further testing like an amino etc I would refuse. Then I'll have my 20 week scan. And probably one around 30ish weeks. 

:flower:


----------



## snowangel187

They also did bloodwork, which the nurse just called and said my results were normal. :)


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> The 20 week scan isn't as accurate for downs. Well not via the nuchal fold anyway. The nuchal fold reading is best done at 12 otherwise I'd do it at my 20 week one and save a tonne of money.
> 
> They told me if i wasnt planning on terminating the pregnancy due to ds then i could just get genetic testing via bw later onClick to expand...
> 
> I opted out of testing all together last pregnancy. And wouldn't terminate the pregnancy no matter what I'm only doing it this pregnancy cause they are doing ultrasounds at 12(I already had) and 17 weeks just for down syndrome. And if it came back that they wanted to do any further testing like an amino etc I would refuse. Then I'll have my 20 week scan. And probably one around 30ish weeks.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I shoulda opted for the testing just so i could see baby hahaha


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> The 20 week scan isn't as accurate for downs. Well not via the nuchal fold anyway. The nuchal fold reading is best done at 12 otherwise I'd do it at my 20 week one and save a tonne of money.
> 
> They told me if i wasnt planning on terminating the pregnancy due to ds then i could just get genetic testing via bw later onClick to expand...
> 
> I opted out of testing all together last pregnancy. And wouldn't terminate the pregnancy no matter what I'm only doing it this pregnancy cause they are doing ultrasounds at 12(I already had) and 17 weeks just for down syndrome. And if it came back that they wanted to do any further testing like an amino etc I would refuse. Then I'll have my 20 week scan. And probably one around 30ish weeks.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I shoulda opted for the testing just so i could see baby hahahaClick to expand...

I feel a little guilty for it but I wanna see baby. :rofl: I wish I had a friend who was an u/s tech. I even tried talking dh into buying our own ultrasound equipment. :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J ... my brother-in-law's girlfriend is now 8 months pregnant and never had one day of sickness. Not even nausea. Nothing. Her and baby are both very healthy. I know you worry but try and consider yourself lucky. The MS is no fun at all. Mine has been here almost 2 months straight and while now it is more manageable I wish I had been lucky enough not to have it. I can barely leave my house and when the ms started I couldn't even take care of my daughter. Just know that your little bean is growing and doing good in there! I know you'll feel better when you get your doppler but until then try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> The 20 week scan isn't as accurate for downs. Well not via the nuchal fold anyway. The nuchal fold reading is best done at 12 otherwise I'd do it at my 20 week one and save a tonne of money.
> 
> They told me if i wasnt planning on terminating the pregnancy due to ds then i could just get genetic testing via bw later onClick to expand...
> 
> I opted out of testing all together last pregnancy. And wouldn't terminate the pregnancy no matter what I'm only doing it this pregnancy cause they are doing ultrasounds at 12(I already had) and 17 weeks just for down syndrome. And if it came back that they wanted to do any further testing like an amino etc I would refuse. Then I'll have my 20 week scan. And probably one around 30ish weeks.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I shoulda opted for the testing just so i could see baby hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> I feel a little guilty for it but I wanna see baby. :rofl: I wish I had a friend who was an u/s tech. I even tried talking dh into buying our own ultrasound equipment. :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahaha genius!


----------



## jrowenj

Check it out 

Click to view the online version: https://link.planningfamilymembers.com/s/ve?eli=a2603922&si=2547274181&cfc=3html Promo code for a free Carseat Canopy!

Use Promo Code "FAMILY2012" Today for your free carseat cover!


----------



## sassy_mom

3 more days and I will be 13 weeks! I am so very excited!!! :happydance:

Yesterday I went out and bought 2 maternity shirts that are somewhat form fitting ... since I seem to actually have a bump this time and not what looks like a lump of fat, I am SO showing it off! I also bought 2 pair of shorter leggings .. They will be cute with the shirts! 

We also went to babies r us yesterday and did another registry ... I went in to do it because you get a gift bag full of free stuff! Gotta love free stuff! I did have a scary moment there yesterday though .... we were walking around and all of a sudden I became burning hot and sick to my stomach ... I was rushing to the bathroom and nearly fainted. Not sure what happened. I never did get sick but did have to sit down for a little bit. :shrug: All these dizzy/lightheaded spells are driving me insane. I am hoping that once the second trimester sets in, all these crazy symptoms will disappear. :wacko:


----------



## brieri1

I saw my baby at 10+6 with my OB, but I get an NT scan today, so I get to see the baby again! Yay! Lol. I did the blood draw for down syndrome, but I opted for the more accurate one where they'll draw it again in the second trimester and then I get the results. I was only offered an NT scan because I'm epileptic, so they are making me jump through hoops and see all kinds of doctors. Its actually beginning to piss me off because I'm not giving in and taking medication, and there is nothing wrong with my baby, but I'm trying to focus on the positive like... I get to see my baby today!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> 3 more days and I will be 13 weeks! I am so very excited!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday I went out and bought 2 maternity shirts that are somewhat form fitting ... since I seem to actually have a bump this time and not what looks like a lump of fat, I am SO showing it off! I also bought 2 pair of shorter leggings .. They will be cute with the shirts!
> 
> We also went to babies r us yesterday and did another registry ... I went in to do it because you get a gift bag full of free stuff! Gotta love free stuff! I did have a scary moment there yesterday though .... we were walking around and all of a sudden I became burning hot and sick to my stomach ... I was rushing to the bathroom and nearly fainted. Not sure what happened. I never did get sick but did have to sit down for a little bit. :shrug: All these dizzy/lightheaded spells are driving me insane. I am hoping that once the second trimester sets in, all these crazy symptoms will disappear. :wacko:

My hubby and i were just talking about registering and i have noooo clue where to begin!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 3 more days and I will be 13 weeks! I am so very excited!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday I went out and bought 2 maternity shirts that are somewhat form fitting ... since I seem to actually have a bump this time and not what looks like a lump of fat, I am SO showing it off! I also bought 2 pair of shorter leggings .. They will be cute with the shirts!
> 
> We also went to babies r us yesterday and did another registry ... I went in to do it because you get a gift bag full of free stuff! Gotta love free stuff! I did have a scary moment there yesterday though .... we were walking around and all of a sudden I became burning hot and sick to my stomach ... I was rushing to the bathroom and nearly fainted. Not sure what happened. I never did get sick but did have to sit down for a little bit. :shrug: All these dizzy/lightheaded spells are driving me insane. I am hoping that once the second trimester sets in, all these crazy symptoms will disappear. :wacko:
> 
> My hubby and i were just talking about registering and i have noooo clue where to begin!Click to expand...


When you go, scan everything!! Babies R Us gave us a list of things we may need (since this is the second time around we already know) but we scanned so much stuff! Some just for the fun of it!!


----------



## JCh

I preemptively went shopping a few days ago and got some clothes that are MUCH more comfortable! It was SO worth it. Also got a shirt I will wear to announce that says "Carrying Precious Cargo" with a lil stork. 

Anyone announce now? When did/ do u plan to?


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 3 more days and I will be 13 weeks! I am so very excited!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday I went out and bought 2 maternity shirts that are somewhat form fitting ... since I seem to actually have a bump this time and not what looks like a lump of fat, I am SO showing it off! I also bought 2 pair of shorter leggings .. They will be cute with the shirts!
> 
> We also went to babies r us yesterday and did another registry ... I went in to do it because you get a gift bag full of free stuff! Gotta love free stuff! I did have a scary moment there yesterday though .... we were walking around and all of a sudden I became burning hot and sick to my stomach ... I was rushing to the bathroom and nearly fainted. Not sure what happened. I never did get sick but did have to sit down for a little bit. :shrug: All these dizzy/lightheaded spells are driving me insane. I am hoping that once the second trimester sets in, all these crazy symptoms will disappear. :wacko:
> 
> My hubby and i were just talking about registering and i have noooo clue where to begin!Click to expand...


You can also make them online at different stores. I liked that option too because a lot of times there are more options online than in stores so you get a bigger selection.


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> I preemptively went shopping a few days ago and got some clothes that are MUCH more comfortable! It was SO worth it. Also got a shirt I will wear to announce that says "Carrying Precious Cargo" with a lil stork.
> 
> Anyone announce now? When did/ do u plan to?


We announced right away to close family and close friends. We waited to announce on facebook to our other friends once we went to the first doctor visit.


----------



## Little J

JCh said:



> I preemptively went shopping a few days ago and got some clothes that are MUCH more comfortable! It was SO worth it. Also got a shirt I will wear to announce that says "Carrying Precious Cargo" with a lil stork.
> 
> Anyone announce now? When did/ do u plan to?

we announced it last weekend to our family and close friends... and of course it spread like wildfire. We arent telling anyone else unless they come up and ask us or congratulate us. We figured at this point people were already speculating and it started becoming a rediculous game of lieing and trying to cover things up, it was more stressful on me than needed and so once we saw the HB we felt alot better and figured whatever happens happens from here on out....and our friends and family will understand

our parents and grandparents couldnt understand why we even wanted to wait until we saw a hearbeat to tell people, they never heard/thought about MC happening they always thought it was super rare, so they thought once u missed a period and got a + HPT that it was a 100% for sure thing.

We had to explain to them that it actually happens more than ppl know....


----------



## jrowenj

We announced to close family right away and told everyone else at 12wks


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, dreamt last night that baby was here and it was a girl and I had so many cute dresses to put her in! :haha: all the chinese charts say girl too but I feel like its a boy and so does DH so who knows? Guess we'll find out soon enough. Also I did the baking soda test and didn't get even a single bubble.


----------



## Little J

so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth

if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like! 

The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated! 

Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!


----------



## AJThomas

I wonder when I'll start to look pregnant? Still just look like I overate a bit.


----------



## Betheney

JCh said:


> I'm being sent for a blood test for mine, I don't think there is a scan involved... Apparently it's different in Canada.....

Some places do just a scan some do just the bloods. Then some places (like my doctor) do both and combine the results for a more accurate reading.

I do recall a friend saying that in her country they say the DS test is better done at 16ish weeks and it's weird they do them at 12w here. Lol I think all places have theirown way of doing things.

I wouldn't terminate either but bugger it if i'm going to wait till 20 weeks to see my baby. I loved my 12 week scan last time. It was a very magical moment for me and Hubby. I also wait till after the 12week scan to announce anything.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth
> 
> if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like!
> 
> The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated!
> 
> Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!


I looked around and couldn't find anywhere to watch the whole thing for free. It looks interesting though! I'll keep searching.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I liked the bit where they played music for baby to listen to and did a 4d scan at the same time. The faces the babies pulled were so cute!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth
> 
> if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like!
> 
> The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated!
> 
> Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!
> 
> 
> I looked around and couldn't find anywhere to watch the whole thing for free. It looks interesting though! I'll keep searching.Click to expand...

i forgot which website actually played it in full for free.... i know if u keep googling for it, itll pop in atleast one of them. It is quite neat!


----------



## Little J

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I liked the bit where they played music for baby to listen to and did a 4d scan at the same time. The faces the babies pulled were so cute!

i know! that was so cool! its crazy how they show their emotion when they dislike or like a certain noise :flower:


----------



## JCh

I would never consider terminating either. I have one test for after 11 weeks, the other is after 14 weeks I believe.... Kinda odd the way they do it in each place, you would think it would be the same. No idea about another ultrasound, seems like 8 weeks was so long ago! And I know I have to wait until 14+ for the next....


----------



## Lauren021406

Just got back from my scan!! Baby was great! Heartbeat at 167 and 1 in 10,000 chance of Down syndrome. Next scan is August 20 our 1 year anniversary!

https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/photo2.jpg


----------



## Little J

Yay Lauren, so happy for you!! :happydance:

the baby looks so cute :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Little J said:


> so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth
> 
> if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like!
> 
> The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated!
> 
> Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!

I watched this yesterday on Anytime on Sky and I cried ALL the way through!!! It is very good.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth
> 
> if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like!
> 
> The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated!
> 
> Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!
> 
> 
> I looked around and couldn't find anywhere to watch the whole thing for free. It looks interesting though! I'll keep searching.Click to expand...
> 
> i forgot which website actually played it in full for free.... i know if u keep googling for it, itll pop in atleast one of them. It is quite neat!Click to expand...


Found it!! :D Thanks for sharing with us ... I'm going to watch it now!


----------



## ARuppe716

Lauren- I have my next scan on the 20th as well! Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## Lauren021406

yes we will!!! We couldnt see any nub today because the baby was sleeping on his/her side!


----------



## La Mere

What a cutie you've got there, Lauren! 

Hubby and I ordered my doppler ths morning! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Little J

La Mere said:


> What a cutie you've got there, Lauren!
> 
> Hubby and I ordered my doppler ths morning! I can't wait to get it!

i ordered mine yesterday! it says it should only take 2-3 days to ship! and i already saw on the tracking that its been shipped!these next few days better go by fast!!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth
> 
> if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like!
> 
> The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated!
> 
> Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!
> 
> 
> I looked around and couldn't find anywhere to watch the whole thing for free. It looks interesting though! I'll keep searching.Click to expand...
> 
> i forgot which website actually played it in full for free.... i know if u keep googling for it, itll pop in atleast one of them. It is quite neat!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Found it!! :D Thanks for sharing with us ... I'm going to watch it now!Click to expand...

awesome! let me know what you think of it!! :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> What a cutie you've got there, Lauren!
> 
> Hubby and I ordered my doppler ths morning! I can't wait to get it!
> 
> i ordered mine yesterday! it says it should only take 2-3 days to ship! and i already saw on the tracking that its been shipped!these next few days better go by fast!!Click to expand...

I just checked the order status a lil while ago and it says it's shipped out already! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so another lady pointed this show out to me. It was aired on the discovery channel the series Curiosity: Life before birth
> 
> if you google "Curiosity: life before birth free" you can watch the FULL episode and its pretty amazing. it starts with conception and on thru with birth. They even have probes in the womb to show the baby and each step to see what they actually look like!
> 
> The discovery channel website only has small clips.... but if u google for the free full episode you can find it, we did on some website and hubby and i watched it together... it was about 45 min long. Courtney Cox narrated!
> 
> Honestly, amazing show... cant beleive how hard it is to get baby, such a miracle!
> 
> 
> I looked around and couldn't find anywhere to watch the whole thing for free. It looks interesting though! I'll keep searching.Click to expand...
> 
> i forgot which website actually played it in full for free.... i know if u keep googling for it, itll pop in atleast one of them. It is quite neat!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Found it!! :D Thanks for sharing with us ... I'm going to watch it now!Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! let me know what you think of it!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


:cry::cry: I cried like a baby at the end when the babies were born!! But when they started showing labor I had flashbacks from DD... :nope: scary thoughts. DD's delivery was brutal ... however knowing what to expect and knowing now when to speak up I think this time should be better ... and then there is that beautiful reward at the end. 

I do think it is crazy how difficult it is for the sperm to even get to the egg!! And the stress our bodies undergo ... being pregnant before I never thought about what was going on in the inside but after seeing it ... just wow! Women are just awesome! :haha:


----------



## loub127

sassy_mom said:


> loub127 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a due date!! 3rd Jan 2013 :) yey!! Very hay to be having a January Jellybean!! :happydance:
> 
> That is my due date too!!! :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

Yeyyyyy to New Years babies!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So... this morning I was spotting pink blood so i started to freak out a bit even though i know its normal sometimes... and then i realized I wasnt sick for the first time this morning and my boobs didnt hurt, so taking this all into account I called the ob/gyn and explained to them my appointment is wednesday and i could wait til then if they wante me to but they said no come in today.. so i did.. and they did a scan... baby is measuring 10 weeks 3 days... so technically 1 one day ahead of what i thought, and 3 days ahead of what doc thought.. so.. here baby lewis is!

10 weeks 2 days, heartbeat 176 bpm!. :) Growing so fast!https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/10w2d.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/10w2d.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So... this morning I was spotting pink blood so i started to freak out a bit even though i know its normal sometimes... and then i realized I wasnt sick for the first time this morning and my boobs didnt hurt, so taking this all into account I called the ob/gyn and explained to them my appointment is wednesday and i could wait til then if they wante me to but they said no come in today.. so i did.. and they did a scan... baby is measuring 10 weeks 3 days... so technically 1 one day ahead of what i thought, and 3 days ahead of what doc thought.. so.. here baby lewis is!
> 
> 10 weeks 2 days, heartbeat 176 bpm!. :) Growing so fast!https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/10w2d.jpg
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/10w2d.jpg

Awesome Scan!! I'm glad it is all going fine! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So... this morning I was spotting pink blood so i started to freak out a bit even though i know its normal sometimes... and then i realized I wasnt sick for the first time this morning and my boobs didnt hurt, so taking this all into account I called the ob/gyn and explained to them my appointment is wednesday and i could wait til then if they wante me to but they said no come in today.. so i did.. and they did a scan... baby is measuring 10 weeks 3 days... so technically 1 one day ahead of what i thought, and 3 days ahead of what doc thought.. so.. here baby lewis is!
> 
> 10 weeks 2 days, heartbeat 176 bpm!. :) Growing so fast!https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/10w2d.jpg
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/10w2d.jpg

Beautiful scan! Glad everything is going well!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!

Thanks for the comment! So sorry your feeling this way.. I am not a doctor obviously but I know dizziness and feeling faint are very common in pregnancy... I beleive it has something to do with the increased blood flow.. or standing too quickly... or something of that nature.. can u lay down for a bit?


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!

Oh my gosh! Thats so scary! I've had that happen to me before, both when I was pregnant and when I wasn't.... Are you okay now?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!
> 
> Oh my gosh! Thats so scary! I've had that happen to me before, both when I was pregnant and when I wasn't.... Are you okay now?Click to expand...

I sat on the bathroom floor for a while and called hubby. He is in a training almost 2 hours away from here, poor thing, got him worried. As I finished writing my post here I felt tummy sick and had to drag me back there and now my stomach is all messed up BIG TIME! I was telling my In Laws earlier today on skype -they're back in Guatemala with my parents- This isn't my body anymore, it's the babies, and I'm just in it for the ride. Hahahahaha. I'm still feeling sick, I guess I'll have my mom on skype for a while 'til I feel I'm better. Gonna keep it all slow today, again.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!
> 
> Oh my gosh! Thats so scary! I've had that happen to me before, both when I was pregnant and when I wasn't.... Are you okay now?Click to expand...
> 
> I sat on the bathroom floor for a while and called hubby. He is in a training almost 2 hours away from here, poor thing, got him worried. As I finished writing my post here I felt tummy sick and had to drag me back there and now my stomach is all messed up BIG TIME! I was telling my In Laws earlier today on skype -they're back in Guatemala with my parents- This isn't my body anymore, it's the babies, and I'm just in it for the ride. Hahahahaha. I'm still feeling sick, I guess I'll have my mom on skype for a while 'til I feel I'm better. Gonna keep it all slow today, again.Click to expand...

Goodness, girl. Definitely take it easy today. I am sorry the sickness is back, but it is good you can talk to your mom on skype till you start feeling.better. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!
> 
> Oh my gosh! Thats so scary! I've had that happen to me before, both when I was pregnant and when I wasn't.... Are you okay now?Click to expand...
> 
> I sat on the bathroom floor for a while and called hubby. He is in a training almost 2 hours away from here, poor thing, got him worried. As I finished writing my post here I felt tummy sick and had to drag me back there and now my stomach is all messed up BIG TIME! I was telling my In Laws earlier today on skype -they're back in Guatemala with my parents- This isn't my body anymore, it's the babies, and I'm just in it for the ride. Hahahahaha. I'm still feeling sick, I guess I'll have my mom on skype for a while 'til I feel I'm better. Gonna keep it all slow today, again.Click to expand...



I feel you on the dizzy and nearly fainting spells. I am plagued by that!! UGH! Scary indeed! I've almost passed out several times. Especially if I'm going to lose my stomach! It makes me nervous because I am here with our daughter and she doesn't know how to call Daddy. Thankfully I stay sitting unless I absolutely need to move around. It helps keep me from getting dizzy and lightheaded. Some days are better than others but I know to be very careful. DH had to watch me in the store because I got this horrible look on my face and he asked if I was ok. I said no and said I needed to go to the bathroom and rushed off. I rushed to the bathroom because I just knew I was going to be sick but I was more afraid I was going to pass out in the aisle. I think like someone else mentioned it has to do with all the extra blood flowing. Hopefully the second trimester will bring an easier time for us all!! Just try and take it easy. Small movements and be careful of getting up too fast.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I also want to mention low blood sugar and the faint feeling. I know i am type 1 and may notice them more often, but even healthy adults withut diabtes will get low blood sugars while pregnant due to the increased blood volume... it happens.. try to drink juice in the morning.. my sis in law swore by OJ every morning no matter what because of this.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!
> 
> Oh my gosh! Thats so scary! I've had that happen to me before, both when I was pregnant and when I wasn't.... Are you okay now?Click to expand...
> 
> I sat on the bathroom floor for a while and called hubby. He is in a training almost 2 hours away from here, poor thing, got him worried. As I finished writing my post here I felt tummy sick and had to drag me back there and now my stomach is all messed up BIG TIME! I was telling my In Laws earlier today on skype -they're back in Guatemala with my parents- This isn't my body anymore, it's the babies, and I'm just in it for the ride. Hahahahaha. I'm still feeling sick, I guess I'll have my mom on skype for a while 'til I feel I'm better. Gonna keep it all slow today, again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you on the dizzy and nearly fainting spells. I am plagued by that!! UGH! Scary indeed! I've almost passed out several times. Especially if I'm going to lose my stomach! It makes me nervous because I am here with our daughter and she doesn't know how to call Daddy. Thankfully I stay sitting unless I absolutely need to move around. It helps keep me from getting dizzy and lightheaded. Some days are better than others but I know to be very careful. DH had to watch me in the store because I got this horrible look on my face and he asked if I was ok. I said no and said I needed to go to the bathroom and rushed off. I rushed to the bathroom because I just knew I was going to be sick but I was more afraid I was going to pass out in the aisle. I think like someone else mentioned it has to do with all the extra blood flowing. Hopefully the second trimester will bring an easier time for us all!! Just try and take it easy. Small movements and be careful of getting up too fast.Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks for the tips! I need them. I guess I just started with the fainting this bad. I've become an expert on sickness hahahahaha but man, it seems to never end. I hope we all start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I also want to mention low blood sugar and the faint feeling. I know i am type 1 and may notice them more often, but even healthy adults withut diabtes will get low blood sugars while pregnant due to the increased blood volume... it happens.. try to drink juice in the morning.. my sis in law swore by OJ every morning no matter what because of this.

My mom asked me about my blood sugar too, and even my pressure. Because I told her my TMI vomit wasn't the same as usual, and my stomach got super ill after that. She told me to eat an orange. I'll drink juice now too, I've been sticking to water because of all the sugar in juice, but I guess some is good for you too.


----------



## Little J

sassy- i knew ud like it! It is really amazing what our bodies do! i loved watching it with hubby so he could see the changes that are/will be happening to me and for him to understand what a female body goes thru with carrying a child. 

I really loved the beginning part where you see how really it takes the STRONGEST to make it to the egg, its crazy how many obsitcles are along the way.... out of 1/4 of a billion sperm only 6 even get a chance to make it to the egg..... thats NUTS! and it only happens if do do it right when the egg is making its way down the tube, CRAZY! i wanted to go to the library and watch more vidoes like that, but then i realized they would probably all be from 1960's :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!

I have had dizzy spells but this sounds like what I experienced once and was hospitalized with dehydration. Push the fluids. If it happens again I'd see about going to the e.r. to get rehydrated.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy- i knew ud like it! It is really amazing what our bodies do! i loved watching it with hubby so he could see the changes that are/will be happening to me and for him to understand what a female body goes thru with carrying a child.
> 
> I really loved the beginning part where you see how really it takes the STRONGEST to make it to the egg, its crazy how many obsitcles are along the way.... out of 1/4 of a billion sperm only 6 even get a chance to make it to the egg..... thats NUTS! and it only happens if do do it right when the egg is making its way down the tube, CRAZY! i wanted to go to the library and watch more vidoes like that, but then i realized they would probably all be from 1960's :haha:


I was shocked after watching the beginning at how difficult it really is to get that perfect timing. It really is a very miraculous process all the way through. 

You might search around the internet. I know they have made other documentaries like this and you may be able to find some recent ones. I think I watched one similar when I was pregnant with my daughter ...so maybe from 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## AJThomas

There's a similar one called In The Womb that i really like.


----------



## sassy_mom

Found this one while searching around. I just started watching it but thought I would share. 

https://video.pbs.org/video/1841157252/



Updating this later than I posted ... warning: Graphic video at the end!!! I hadn't watched it through and it does give up close and personal views of the lady's baby coming out.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Watching the labor part of the curiosity episode. Wow! LOL


----------



## Little J

Boooo! kinda bummed now.... at my 8 week apt. the Dr. said according to the scan she thought the baby implanted on the anterior part of my uterus... which i read makes it hard to find the HB:growlmad: Also you dont feel the baby kick as easily bc of the placenta cushion..... 

ive read other ladies that have had them attach on the anterior and they say that they feel the baby kick their bladder and cervix! OWW! id much rather my tummy taking a beating than my needed functional parts!'

does anyone else know where their little on implanted?


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Boooo! kinda bummed now.... at my 8 week apt. the Dr. said according to the scan she thought the baby implanted on the anterior part of my uterus... which i read makes it hard to find the HB:growlmad: Also you dont feel the baby kick as easily bc of the placenta cushion.....
> 
> ive read other ladies that have had them attach on the anterior and they say that they feel the baby kick their bladder and cervix! OWW! id much rather my tummy taking a beating than my needed functional parts!'
> 
> does anyone else know where their little on implanted?


Mine seems to be on the right side. That is where I always feel it and when they have done ultrasounds, it's always more to the right when they find baby.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tech said baby implanted on the left side but today when finding the heartbeat over stomach it was on the right, so im not sure whats going on.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> Boooo! kinda bummed now.... at my 8 week apt. the Dr. said according to the scan she thought the baby implanted on the anterior part of my uterus... which i read makes it hard to find the HB:growlmad: Also you dont feel the baby kick as easily bc of the placenta cushion.....
> 
> ive read other ladies that have had them attach on the anterior and they say that they feel the baby kick their bladder and cervix! OWW! id much rather my tummy taking a beating than my needed functional parts!'
> 
> does anyone else know where their little on implanted?

Mine was on the right too.


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J said:


> Im in wisconsin and they only do scans at the 8 week and the 20 week (20 week is when they can tell you the sex bc they are doing the scan too look for abmornmailities) but my Dr. said they might have to do one at 12 weeks if they cant hear the babies heart on the doppler. i guess every visit from now on the Dr. uses a doppler to make sure the heart is beating good. She also said she would do a scan if she thought the baby might be in a awkward position or somthing....
> 
> ok, you are all going to think im crazy but im sick of NOT being sick like most of you with MS.... i get a tiny bit like 1 or 2 times a week but I feel like its nothing! SOOOO i had to break down and get a doppler bc im driving myself nuts and cant wait til my 12 week Dr. apt on July 17th. The only thing im freaked out about now is not hearing the heartbeat and freaking out more. I got the sonoline b 3hz. I hope it gets here this week! I want to be able to relax since im not having many symptoms anymore.... other than tired and a few headaches....
> 
> snowangel- thats a good idea about a tech school, but we dont have those here, all the students work thru the clinics and hospitals and get their practice with real Dr.s and patients.... so i wouldnt be able to do that
> 
> 
> I keep sneezing alot!! which is a symptom i have had before i got my BFP! and i get that twinge/cramp feeling sometimes too when that happens.... so im taking that as a good sign thigns are still growing down there?

I also just bought the sololine B! :) Don't worry about lack of symptoms! I didn't have hardly any with DD and she's here! :hugs: My next appt. is also July 17. And my Dr. does the exact scans and testing as yours does. With DD, I got more for complications in the first before a doppler would pick up a HB. And DD was measuring small in the third trimester so I got a scan for growth. But, that is it!

It sucks to... I would love more scans! Can't wait for my doppler to get here! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow! Didn't realize that the link I posted earlier of the conception video got graphic at the end. It actually shows the baby coming out of the woman. Thankfully I've seen someone give birth but I wasn't expecting it so I was a bit shocked. I edited the post and said it showed her giving birth just in case someone needed a warning.


----------



## duckytwins

Last time I had a scan, I tried to pay attention to where Dr was putting the probe. It seemed like he found boop on my right. I tried scouring there for a heartbeat with no luck...


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I also want to mention low blood sugar and the faint feeling. I know i am type 1 and may notice them more often, but even healthy adults withut diabtes will get low blood sugars while pregnant due to the increased blood volume... it happens.. try to drink juice in the morning.. my sis in law swore by OJ every morning no matter what because of this.

I don't have diabetes, but am plagued with low blood sugar from time to time even when I am not pregnant. I can't be certain, but I think it has something to do with my naturally low blood pressure...:shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> What a cutie you've got there, Lauren!
> 
> Hubby and I ordered my doppler ths morning! I can't wait to get it!
> 
> i ordered mine yesterday! it says it should only take 2-3 days to ship! and i already saw on the tracking that its been shipped!these next few days better go by fast!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked the order status a lil while ago and it says it's shipped out already! I'm so excited! :happydance:Click to expand...

Mine finally says shipped. Grrr, this is what I get for ordering a friday evening :dohh: haha, but it's on the way.


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> sassy- i knew ud like it! It is really amazing what our bodies do! i loved watching it with hubby so he could see the changes that are/will be happening to me and for him to understand what a female body goes thru with carrying a child.
> 
> I really loved the beginning part where you see how really it takes the STRONGEST to make it to the egg, its crazy how many obsitcles are along the way.... out of 1/4 of a billion sperm only 6 even get a chance to make it to the egg..... thats NUTS! and it only happens if do do it right when the egg is making its way down the tube, CRAZY! i wanted to go to the library and watch more vidoes like that, but then i realized they would probably all be from 1960's :haha:

There is a NOVA presentation called Life's Greatest Miracle that OH and I watched when I was pregnant with DD. And also one called The Miracle of Life.



DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> What a cutie you've got there, Lauren!
> 
> Hubby and I ordered my doppler ths morning! I can't wait to get it!
> 
> i ordered mine yesterday! it says it should only take 2-3 days to ship! and i already saw on the tracking that its been shipped!these next few days better go by fast!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked the order status a lil while ago and it says it's shipped out already! I'm so excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine finally says shipped. Grrr, this is what I get for ordering a friday evening :dohh: haha, but it's on the way.Click to expand...

Haha, I wanted to order back on Saturday! :haha: Lot of good that would have done. I can't wait for us to get our dopplers!!!:happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Evening ladies. Sorry haven't been on much today. I've been in bed since 5pm which such a nasty migraine, it literally hit me within about 5 mins. Tried eating but no go :(

Have my twelve week scan tomorrow at 9am so going to try and get some sleep.
Hope all those who had scans today had good news and good luck for those with appointments tomorrow x


----------



## Samaraj

Sorry guys catching up on yesterdays posts



jrowenj said:


> My gut feeling changes daily! Hahahaha one minute I think girl one minute boy. My friend said she did that chinese gender predictor for all of her friends and it always was accurate. If that's the case than boy for me!
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow but its not a scan. The receptionsit said it was a routin OB appt. What the hell does that mean? I want a damn scan! I javent had one since I was 9 weeks!




JCh said:


> I'm being sent for a blood test for mine, I don't think there is a scan involved... Apparently it's different in Canada.....

I had both then blood test and the scan and they use both together to get the risk (im in Australia though)



JCh said:


> I preemptively went shopping a few days ago and got some clothes that are MUCH more comfortable! It was SO worth it. Also got a shirt I will wear to announce that says "Carrying Precious Cargo" with a lil stork.
> 
> Anyone announce now? When did/ do u plan to?

I've told close friends and family. Waiting for 12 weeks to announce properly.



sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just had an awful thing happen: I was about to pass out in the bathroom! I had to rush into the bathroom because of sickness (it's here... again) and as soon as I started throwing up my site started getting this little light sparkles flying everywhere, and then I felt my sight was about to go to black out, but I held to the toilette and just waited it off with my eyes shut tight. It was awful! I'm alone here! We live in an apartment complex but they are so well built I can't hear anything and I'm sure nobody would of heard me if I was going down!
> 
> Oh my gosh! Thats so scary! I've had that happen to me before, both when I was pregnant and when I wasn't.... Are you okay now?Click to expand...
> 
> I sat on the bathroom floor for a while and called hubby. He is in a training almost 2 hours away from here, poor thing, got him worried. As I finished writing my post here I felt tummy sick and had to drag me back there and now my stomach is all messed up BIG TIME! I was telling my In Laws earlier today on skype -they're back in Guatemala with my parents- This isn't my body anymore, it's the babies, and I'm just in it for the ride. Hahahahaha. I'm still feeling sick, I guess I'll have my mom on skype for a while 'til I feel I'm better. Gonna keep it all slow today, again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you on the dizzy and nearly fainting spells. I am plagued by that!! UGH! Scary indeed! I've almost passed out several times. Especially if I'm going to lose my stomach! It makes me nervous because I am here with our daughter and she doesn't know how to call Daddy. Thankfully I stay sitting unless I absolutely need to move around. It helps keep me from getting dizzy and lightheaded. Some days are better than others but I know to be very careful. DH had to watch me in the store because I got this horrible look on my face and he asked if I was ok. I said no and said I needed to go to the bathroom and rushed off. I rushed to the bathroom because I just knew I was going to be sick but I was more afraid I was going to pass out in the aisle. I think like someone else mentioned it has to do with all the extra blood flowing. Hopefully the second trimester will bring an easier time for us all!! Just try and take it easy. Small movements and be careful of getting up too fast.Click to expand...

I normally have low blood pressure. Each pregnancy I have had this and its got to do with blood pressure dropping to low.



Little J said:


> Boooo! kinda bummed now.... at my 8 week apt. the Dr. said according to the scan she thought the baby implanted on the anterior part of my uterus... which i read makes it hard to find the HB:growlmad: Also you dont feel the baby kick as easily bc of the placenta cushion.....
> 
> ive read other ladies that have had them attach on the anterior and they say that they feel the baby kick their bladder and cervix! OWW! id much rather my tummy taking a beating than my needed functional parts!'
> 
> does anyone else know where their little on implanted?

I don't know where mine implanted however my DS was on the right and in the end it doesn't matter. I use to get him head butting my cervix when he had the hiccups and I use to say it felt like he was knocking to get out as it would be continuous for an hour or so :rofl: 

They just get so big you get kicks in all sorts of places


----------



## jrowenj

I've been so bad today. All I ate all day was a brownie... bad bad bad bad!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I've been so bad today. All I ate all day was a brownie... bad bad bad bad!


I think I might die if that was all I ate all day! :haha: Food is all I can think about sometimes.


----------



## darkstar

I have days when I'm starving hungry and can't eat enough and then days when I'm barely hungry. Its strange.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I've been so bad today. All I ate all day was a brownie... bad bad bad bad!
> 
> 
> I think I might die if that was all I ate all day! :haha: Food is all I can think about sometimes.Click to expand...

i AMMMM dyyyiinnnggg!! we didn't have anything in the house that seemed appetizing :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Bella'smummy

All I do is eat, seriously I need to padlock my fridge and cupboards or I'm going to be huge! I feel dizzy if I don't eat it's all rubbish food I want too(tut tut) x

I think I felt my first baby bubbles- flutter in the exact place I find the heartbeat was so happy when using the Doppler it had a good wriggle on and kept making the sensor make a noise (made my heart melt) x 
Got my official 12 week scan on Thursday even though I'll be 13w 5 days x
13 w


----------



## Betheney

Little J said:


> Boooo! kinda bummed now.... at my 8 week apt. the Dr. said according to the scan she thought the baby implanted on the anterior part of my uterus... which i read makes it hard to find the HB:growlmad: Also you dont feel the baby kick as easily bc of the placenta cushion.....
> 
> ive read other ladies that have had them attach on the anterior and they say that they feel the baby kick their bladder and cervix! OWW! id much rather my tummy taking a beating than my needed functional parts!'
> 
> does anyone else know where their little on implanted?

I had an anterior placenta, it's not such a big deal. I felt first movements around the time women usually feel first movements 16weeks ish. I did get a lot of kicks to the cervix and they don't hurt they just feel Kinda awkward and gross. Haha


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I've been so bad today. All I ate all day was a brownie... bad bad bad bad!
> 
> 
> I think I might die if that was all I ate all day! :haha: Food is all I can think about sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> i AMMMM dyyyiinnnggg!! we didn't have anything in the house that seemed appetizing :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...


Oh no!! I'm so sorry! I hate when that happens. I had the same happen to me tonight. I was STARVING and I wanted pasta so bad ... did we have any ... no ... and then I got too hungry and was about to puke! Blah! Cravings are the worst when you can't get what you want .. or when nothing sounds appetizing.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mmmm brownies lol..thanks now i want one!


----------



## FitzBaby

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I've been so bad today. All I ate all day was a brownie... bad bad bad bad!
> 
> 
> I think I might die if that was all I ate all day! :haha: Food is all I can think about sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> i AMMMM dyyyiinnnggg!! we didn't have anything in the house that seemed appetizing :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Ugh ... I've water terribly today. And when we don't have anything good in the house, I go and buy what feel like, take a fee bites, then it rots in th fridge because I can't stand the sight of it!


----------



## FitzBaby

Anyone else kind of feeling in limbo?
Like, over th first trimester topics but not quite ready for second tri?


----------



## sassy_mom

FitzBaby said:


> Anyone else kind of feeling in limbo?
> Like, over th first trimester topics but not quite ready for second tri?


I just feel ready to be out of the first trimester completely! I want to talk about the joys of pregnancy ... not how many times I had to run to the bathroom only to have nothing happen .... :sick:


----------



## Little J

when did ur food adversions stop? the past few weeks since about 5 weeks til now id say..... i couldnt stand teh smell of meat (steak, chicken, hot dogs) but tn i tried out chicken on the grill that hubby made and it wasnt bad, i didnt get the nausea feeling that i normally would have with it. It should be alright that the food i used to dislike in early pregnancy, im ok with now? I mean, i dont crave it, but i can atleast eat it without wanting to gag


----------



## duckytwins

When does the second tri officially start? If pregnancy is 9 months, then wouldn't 12 weeks, or three months, be the second tri? Or do you go by the number of weeks? 40 weeks / 3 = 13 1/3 weeks??


----------



## duckytwins

My food aversions stopped around 10 weeks or so. I remember being so put off by so much stuff, then all of a sudden, I could eat anything again.


----------



## Lauren021406

Second tri is 4 months which is week 13!! Pregnancy goes by weeks not months!! My food aversions are still going on! I dislike meat and smells.


----------



## Little J

i think i need to just stop looking into things too much.... i feel like i over analyze every symptom or lack there of and its slowly driving me nuts...

oh how i cant wait for my 12 week scan to come!


----------



## Betheney

FitzBaby said:


> Anyone else kind of feeling in limbo?
> Like, over th first trimester topics but not quite ready for second tri?

I was over the first tri thread 2 months ago, every post is the same. But the second tri threads are just as boring to me as well, i find every single one is about gender scans.

I find myself in the labour and birth threads alot. lol.


----------



## FitzBaby

Betheney said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else kind of feeling in limbo?
> Like, over th first trimester topics but not quite ready for second tri?
> 
> I was over the first tri thread 2 months ago, every post is the same. But the second tri threads are just as boring to me as well, i find every single one is about gender scans.
> 
> I find myself in the labour and birth threads alot. lol.Click to expand...

Good idea
We are staying team yellow so not too interested in gender scans


----------



## darkstar

FitzBaby said:


> Anyone else kind of feeling in limbo?
> Like, over th first trimester topics but not quite ready for second tri?

Definitely. I've started reading the second trimester threads instead of first though as they interest me more than first trimester (especially being my third pregnancy).


----------



## darkstar

Regarding team yellow, OH and i want to find out. I think we need to because he has his heart set on having a girl because he has always had sons (previous marriage) and keeps calling my bump by our chosen name for a girl. I'm worried if we were team yellow he'd be devastated if a boy comes out, he might need time to prepare, particularly because I'm sending boy vibes to my belly :winkwink: I keep telling him that chances are it will be another boy anyway because that's all he produces.


----------



## AllieIA

How did your scan go Betheney?

Mine went great. Baby measured 12 weeks 5 days (based on ovulation I'm 12.2 today) the heartbeat was at 156. Baby agreed to the nuchal testing and moved about here and there. Was very reassuring to see our little bean! We wouldn't abort if anything came back, but if something was off we would like the time to prepare. after two loses it was so good to have the scan today. I feel more at ease with letting people know now...which is good since my waistline is starting to give it away!


----------



## brieri1

Had my NT scan this afternoon. Baby was excellent! Heart rate 164 BPM. It was doing summersaults so it was impossible to get a decent picture, but I'll upload one tomorrow anyway. They measured the nuchal translucency, 1.5, which is excellent. I'm measuring only one day over my due date. It was nice to see my baby... My husband and I were bad and bought some newborn clothes too... :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Scan for me today, very nervous. X


----------



## Betheney

I'm so happy at the moment!! Everything is wonderful. We went to lunch after the scan and i was literally bouncing in my seat. I'm just so buzzed about the whole thing. I wish hubby was showing as much excitement as me but no luck he's being a typical male.

The scan went well, she checked the brain, head, face, arms, fingers, thigh bones, spine, kidneys, heart (158bpm), stomach, bladder, placenta (anterior again), umbilical cord and of course the Nuchal fold. All which came out perfect. Dates are exact an still due Jan 4th.

It also seems obvious that the baby was in fact a twin. The second sac and dividing wall was very obvious and the sonographer confirmed she beleived at one point there was a twin. I told her that my nausea was horrendous but only until 6-7 weeks then i had a bleed at 7 weeks and she agreed it definitely sounds and looks like there was a twin.

I get given a DVD of the whole thing so i've just been sitting at home watching the little gremlin squirm around on the TV :-D taken a couple of screen shots.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/3Dshot.png
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/faceandhand.png
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/fingertips.png
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/secondsac.png
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/topviewofbody.png
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/results.png


----------



## mamadonna

Those scans are amazing!sorry about twin number two:(


----------



## mamadonna

My baby is officially a fetus and the size of an olive:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

thanks mamadonna and congrats on the fetus! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Amazing pics Betheney! Sorry about the twin but glad baby is doing well x


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much Sonia! 

I feel a bit off about the twin, i've always wanted twins always and feel that i probably wont get another chance so i feel really defeated about it. But then i think how lucky that we were able to have a nicely fertilised egg the month we were going to have a not so lucky egg. So if there was only one in there i could have just miscarried and not still be pregnant, so i'm grateful that we got the chance to continue being pregnant. Then i think i'm being ridiculous being sad about 1 twin because it's not like i've known for weeks that i was having twins and it's like a huge blow. It's not like i ever saw the other twin on a scan. Then i feel guilty for feeling bad about it when there are so many couples who lose twins in worse circumstances than me and i feel like i'm taking from people who lost twins further along or who knew longer about the twins than what i did. I feel like i don't really have anything to complain about.


----------



## Betheney

* double post *


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwwee, Love the scan pics.. Betheney! :happydance: I'm glad everything is great. I'm sorry about the twin. :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

My scan went great yesterday :happydance: can we change my due date to the 7th please.

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/JODEESTANLEY/394649_10151005741049776_1438427462_n.jpg


----------



## zoeelouisee

Ah ive only just found this, can I join? :) my due date is January 8th and im 12 weeks exactly today :) I'm going for my scan at 12pm so will let you all know :)


----------



## Greens25

Beautiful scans Bethany!

I had mine yesterday too, all went swimmingly......literally! the little one was moving around, kicking and waving at us! HB was 150. Got some pics, will try to post tonight :)

Finally told the world via facebook.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Omg congrats this is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


betheney said:


> i'm so happy at the moment!! Everything is wonderful. We went to lunch after the scan and i was literally bouncing in my seat. I'm just so buzzed about the whole thing. I wish hubby was showing as much excitement as me but no luck he's being a typical male.
> 
> The scan went well, she checked the brain, head, face, arms, fingers, thigh bones, spine, kidneys, heart (158bpm), stomach, bladder, placenta (anterior again), umbilical cord and of course the nuchal fold. All which came out perfect. Dates are exact an still due jan 4th.
> 
> It also seems obvious that the baby was in fact a twin. The second sac and dividing wall was very obvious and the sonographer confirmed she beleived at one point there was a twin. I told her that my nausea was horrendous but only until 6-7 weeks then i had a bleed at 7 weeks and she agreed it definitely sounds and looks like there was a twin.
> 
> I get given a dvd of the whole thing so i've just been sitting at home watching the little gremlin squirm around on the tv :-d taken a couple of screen shots.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/3dshot.png
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/faceandhand.png
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/fingertips.png
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/secondsac.png
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/topviewofbody.png
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/results.png


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GINGERMANGO, THIS IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


gingermango said:


> My scan went great yesterday :happydance: can we change my due date to the 7th please.
> 
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/JODEESTANLEY/394649_10151005741049776_1438427462_n.jpg


----------



## nipsnnibbles

HI LADIES, i had my scan i had posted last week, idk who does the edd, but i am still due JANUARY 1ST 2013....PLEASE KEEP ME ON THE LIST...THANKS


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much for the compliments Nips!!!

Also i do the post on the first page with the EDD on it and you are still on the first of January underneath Milty

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Little J

Yay to the great scans!!!

Bethenny- sorry about twin 2....... but uv got a great looking twin 1!

Sonia-goodluck today hun! so jealous you get to see ur beanie today!!

im tracking my doppler online for shipment and its 1 state away!!! itll be here today if im lucky or for sure tomorrow!!!


----------



## Little J

mamadonna said:


> My baby is officially a fetus and the size of an olive:happydance:

Isnt it a great feeling!! I got all excited yesterday too!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm having my first scan tomorrow at noon and I can't wait! I have a doppler but haven't been able to find a HB yet :(


----------



## Little J

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm having my first scan tomorrow at noon and I can't wait! I have a doppler but haven't been able to find a HB yet :(

goodluck tomorrow hun! 

dont worry about the doppler....they say it can be tricky. Thats exactly why i wasnt sure if i wanted to get one bc i dont want to freak myself out but i broke down and did....


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm not worried by not being able too cos I knew I probably wouldn't be able to :( but it would be nice :haha: Got tomorrow to look forward to anyway :happydance:


----------



## JCh

It's really difficult, once they do the u/s u will know where LO is and it will make finding him/ her MUCH easier! U have to be patient and use LOTS of u/s gel or u won't hear anything. The u/s will be way better than just using the doppler. :) GL!


----------



## jrowenj

I have an OB appointment today.. no scan though. is it wrong that all I can think about is I hope they arent doing a damn pelvic exam? I hate it!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you verrry much!
yes the scan of babies looks awesome! im happy for u:happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower::hugs:


Betheney said:


> thanks so much for the compliments Nips!!!
> 
> Also i do the post on the first page with the EDD on it and you are still on the first of January underneath Milty
> 
> <3 <3 <3


----------



## JCh

I had to do one at my last appointment when I was 9+6. SO uncomfortable but better to get it done and over with... And of course the doc pulls out a freezing cold instrument.... Brrrr!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> I had to do one at my last appointment when I was 9+6. SO uncomfortable but better to get it done and over with... And of course the doc pulls out a freezing cold instrument.... Brrrr!

ohhh you mean a pap smear? I had that at 9 weeks.... I hate not knowing what to expect at appointments. I hope just blood pressure, weight and doppler... and keep my pants on!


----------



## JCh

LOL, ya! I wish there was a universal list of what to expect at appointments!
I hope to keep pants on until they may actually need to check later in the pregnancy... My doc gave me a literal 30 seconds to whip off my bottoms and jump on the table as she opened the door... 
All I know is that for EVERY appointment they will make u do a urine test, and weight - then doc checks blood pressure.... 
Nobody talks as much about all this stuff....


----------



## Betheney

i never had any internal pelvic exams during my pregnancy with Eva, i think some places do them in third tri but at my doctors they don't do them at all until you're overdue.


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> LOL, ya! I wish there was a universal list of what to expect at appointments!
> I hope to keep pants on until they may actually need to check later in the pregnancy... My doc gave me a literal 30 seconds to whip off my bottoms and jump on the table as she opened the door...
> All I know is that for EVERY appointment they will make u do a urine test, and weight - then doc checks blood pressure....
> Nobody talks as much about all this stuff....

i will be happy with urine, weight and blood pressure today! Leave my va-jay-jay alone, please!


----------



## Little J

for my 12 week they are going to try and use a doppler but if they cant find baby then they will do an US. even if they find baby with the doppler im going to ask if i can see anyways with the US bc i wanna see how much the LO grew! i wanna see more features than a blob! :haha:

They had the supplies set out for a PAP at my 8 week scan and i said i had one in November..... and so they said if i didnt get one now then i need to after i deliver the baby (which is fine by me!) i didnt want to have bleeding from the pap bc any blood down there while pregnant freaks me out bc i think somthing is wrong.... but they did just swab the vaignal cavity to make sure i didnt have an infection. Which i had some orangish/pinky discharge for a day but it wasnt much at all


----------



## EmyDra

Added a jellybean jar, I just love the banners. Have tonnes of catching up, been busy. Hugs to all x


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> for my 12 week they are going to try and use a doppler but if they cant find baby then they will do an US. even if they find baby with the doppler im going to ask if i can see anyways with the US bc i wanna see how much the LO grew! i wanna see more features than a blob! :haha:
> 
> They had the supplies set out for a PAP at my 8 week scan and i said i had one in November..... and so they said if i didnt get one now then i need to after i deliver the baby (which is fine by me!) i didnt want to have bleeding from the pap bc any blood down there while pregnant freaks me out bc i think somthing is wrong.... but they did just swab the vaignal cavity to make sure i didnt have an infection. Which i had some orangish/pinky discharge for a day but it wasnt much at all

i should have declined the pap at my 9 week appt because I had the WORST bleeding and cramping the next day! It was horrrrrrible!!!!

I soooo wanna see my LO. The only time I saw it was when it was like 9/10 weeks, so it just looked like a bean with nubs! Ughhhh!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

I think it is so crazy how every doctor, every state, or every country is different with what they do at appointments during pregnancy. I had my big 12 week scan yesterday which was amazing because baby looked like baby, and they could measure the fluid to check for DS and everything. I go again at 20 weeks for gender, but I see my OB monthly so I am curious what he is going to say next week and maybe ill get to see the baby again before aug 20 because thats to far away!!


----------



## brieri1

I started kind of late with the appointments due to confusion with my health care, but the first time I went in, they just had me pee in a cup to prove I am pregnant. I went back the next day to fill out paperwork and have my blood drawn, and I think another urine test. A couple days after that, they had me meet with a nurse for a more detailed medical history. Then, I had my first OB at 10 weeks 6 days, which was a breast exam, pelvic exam, and a vaginal ultrasound, none of which I have to do again. I didn't bleed at all after the pap smear, but my OB told me it was very likely. It seems wrong to give one so early in pregnancy if its likely to cause cramping and bleeding when we are all already on the paranoid lookout for that stuff.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> I started kind of late with the appointments due to confusion with my health care, but the first time I went in, they just had me pee in a cup to prove I am pregnant. I went back the next day to fill out paperwork and have my blood drawn, and I think another urine test. A couple days after that, they had me meet with a nurse for a more detailed medical history. Then, I had my first OB at 10 weeks 6 days, which was a breast exam, pelvic exam, and a vaginal ultrasound, none of which I have to do again. I didn't bleed at all after the pap smear, but my OB told me it was very likely. It seems wrong to give one so early in pregnancy if its likely to cause cramping and bleeding when we are all already on the paranoid lookout for that stuff.

hmm... see, i already had the pelvic exam, bloodwork, breast exam and vaginal ultrasound and pap smear... guess I just have to wait and find out today what this appt entails! I just hate not knowing things!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> for my 12 week they are going to try and use a doppler but if they cant find baby then they will do an US. even if they find baby with the doppler im going to ask if i can see anyways with the US bc i wanna see how much the LO grew! i wanna see more features than a blob! :haha:
> 
> They had the supplies set out for a PAP at my 8 week scan and i said i had one in November..... and so they said if i didnt get one now then i need to after i deliver the baby (which is fine by me!) i didnt want to have bleeding from the pap bc any blood down there while pregnant freaks me out bc i think somthing is wrong.... but they did just swab the vaignal cavity to make sure i didnt have an infection. Which i had some orangish/pinky discharge for a day but it wasnt much at all
> 
> i should have declined the pap at my 9 week appt because I had the WORST bleeding and cramping the next day! It was horrrrrrible!!!!
> 
> I soooo wanna see my LO. The only time I saw it was when it was like 9/10 weeks, so it just looked like a bean with nubs! Ughhhh!!!!Click to expand...

thats exactly why i refused if i was possible.... bc i know its very sensitive down there when ur preggers and i didnt want that extra stress even tho i would know why i was bleeding if i did


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I started kind of late with the appointments due to confusion with my health care, but the first time I went in, they just had me pee in a cup to prove I am pregnant. I went back the next day to fill out paperwork and have my blood drawn, and I think another urine test. A couple days after that, they had me meet with a nurse for a more detailed medical history. Then, I had my first OB at 10 weeks 6 days, which was a breast exam, pelvic exam, and a vaginal ultrasound, none of which I have to do again. I didn't bleed at all after the pap smear, but my OB told me it was very likely. It seems wrong to give one so early in pregnancy if its likely to cause cramping and bleeding when we are all already on the paranoid lookout for that stuff.
> 
> hmm... see, i already had the pelvic exam, bloodwork, breast exam and vaginal ultrasound and pap smear... guess I just have to wait and find out today what this appt entails! I just hate not knowing things!Click to expand...

at my 8 week, they did bloodwork, pelvic exam, "pap", breast exam, physical exam (just check my lungs etc..), US

I have to go every 4 weeks until im 32 weeks then from there every 2 weeks until the last month which then i go every week. I only get US at the 8 week and the 20 week which the 20 week is for gender and to check for abnormalities. The other apts i get a doppler check just to make sure baby is doing well. The Dr. said she would only do other US's if she thought the baby was in a compromising position or she cant figure out which way he is...


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I started kind of late with the appointments due to confusion with my health care, but the first time I went in, they just had me pee in a cup to prove I am pregnant. I went back the next day to fill out paperwork and have my blood drawn, and I think another urine test. A couple days after that, they had me meet with a nurse for a more detailed medical history. Then, I had my first OB at 10 weeks 6 days, which was a breast exam, pelvic exam, and a vaginal ultrasound, none of which I have to do again. I didn't bleed at all after the pap smear, but my OB told me it was very likely. It seems wrong to give one so early in pregnancy if its likely to cause cramping and bleeding when we are all already on the paranoid lookout for that stuff.
> 
> hmm... see, i already had the pelvic exam, bloodwork, breast exam and vaginal ultrasound and pap smear... guess I just have to wait and find out today what this appt entails! I just hate not knowing things!Click to expand...
> 
> at my 8 week, they did bloodwork, pelvic exam, "pap", breast exam, physical exam (just check my lungs etc..), US
> 
> I have to go every 4 weeks until im 32 weeks then from there every 2 weeks until the last month which then i go every week. I only get US at the 8 week and the 20 week which the 20 week is for gender and to check for abnormalities. The other apts i get a doppler check just to make sure baby is doing well. The Dr. said she would only do other US's if she thought the baby was in a compromising position or she cant figure out which way he is...Click to expand...

OK. I think that is gonna be my schedule too. THanks for the info! I guess I should have asked more questions when I was there last time! haha


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I started kind of late with the appointments due to confusion with my health care, but the first time I went in, they just had me pee in a cup to prove I am pregnant. I went back the next day to fill out paperwork and have my blood drawn, and I think another urine test. A couple days after that, they had me meet with a nurse for a more detailed medical history. Then, I had my first OB at 10 weeks 6 days, which was a breast exam, pelvic exam, and a vaginal ultrasound, none of which I have to do again. I didn't bleed at all after the pap smear, but my OB told me it was very likely. It seems wrong to give one so early in pregnancy if its likely to cause cramping and bleeding when we are all already on the paranoid lookout for that stuff.
> 
> hmm... see, i already had the pelvic exam, bloodwork, breast exam and vaginal ultrasound and pap smear... guess I just have to wait and find out today what this appt entails! I just hate not knowing things!Click to expand...
> 
> at my 8 week, they did bloodwork, pelvic exam, "pap", breast exam, physical exam (just check my lungs etc..), US
> 
> I have to go every 4 weeks until im 32 weeks then from there every 2 weeks until the last month which then i go every week. I only get US at the 8 week and the 20 week which the 20 week is for gender and to check for abnormalities. The other apts i get a doppler check just to make sure baby is doing well. The Dr. said she would only do other US's if she thought the baby was in a compromising position or she cant figure out which way he is...Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I think that is gonna be my schedule too. THanks for the info! I guess I should have asked more questions when I was there last time! hahaClick to expand...

i had a ton of ?'s and of course i forgot to ask most of them bc i was such in shock after seeing the LO with a nice heartbeat :baby::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> i had a ton of ?'s and of course i forgot to ask most of them bc i was such in shock after seeing the LO with a nice heartbeat :baby::happydance:

I think thats what happened to me! I was just soooo relieved that there was a healthy baby growing that my mind went blank!


----------



## mellywelly

Im sure we don't have smears when pregnant here, but you have it after baby is born if your overdue. 

Our ds test used to be just a blood test but now they do measurements with a scan too. Sorry I hope this doesn't offend people, but we have agreed that we will terminate if we have a ds.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies.

Well my scan was amazing! Baby measuring slightly ahead so have been moved to edd jan 2. Heart beat was nice and strong and they did the fluid on neck test for DS, which came in at 1.9mm, had bloods done as they combine the two together. Done another urine sample due to uti which is still there, thought it had gone :(

Next scan is 22 August. Baby was jumping all over the place, wouldn't keep still and the Sonographer kept laughing and then jiggling my tummy to get baby to move. Got good views front back legs arms and face, all looked normal. I'll post a pic when online properly. 

Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

In the uk they don't pap smear whilst pregnant, I had one routinely the month before we fell and the nurse said if you cervix is blue I'm coming straight out. We also get a leaflet, well I did, about what happens at each appointment - I guess it's more of a general guide and may change dependant upon mum

I thought my ms had gone but oh no, there it was his morning right outside babies r us, in full force! I was sick about 10 times. So embarassing


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Im sure we don't have smears when pregnant here, but you have it after baby is born if your overdue.
> 
> Our ds test used to be just a blood test but now they do measurements with a scan too. Sorry I hope this doesn't offend people, but we have agreed that we will terminate if we have a ds.

hubby i think would want to terminate if our LO came up with a syndrome...i still would have to be in the situation to make a decision. Either way, its a hard decision to make....

Sonia- Congrats on the great scan! WAHOO! thats awesome baby was moving around alot. i hope my LO is as active at my 12 week!


----------



## filipenko32

Have any of you girls got any round ligament pain yet? Like very uncomfortable stretching feelings and sharp pains? They're taking my breath away and I'm having to sit / lie down!

Congratulations Sonia! :cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I started kind of late with the appointments due to confusion with my health care, but the first time I went in, they just had me pee in a cup to prove I am pregnant. I went back the next day to fill out paperwork and have my blood drawn, and I think another urine test. A couple days after that, they had me meet with a nurse for a more detailed medical history. Then, I had my first OB at 10 weeks 6 days, which was a breast exam, pelvic exam, and a vaginal ultrasound, none of which I have to do again. I didn't bleed at all after the pap smear, but my OB told me it was very likely. It seems wrong to give one so early in pregnancy if its likely to cause cramping and bleeding when we are all already on the paranoid lookout for that stuff.
> 
> hmm... see, i already had the pelvic exam, bloodwork, breast exam and vaginal ultrasound and pap smear... guess I just have to wait and find out today what this appt entails! I just hate not knowing things!Click to expand...

It should be a quick appointment, mine is tomorrow, and I think they're just checking blood pressure, a urine sample. Ask me how I'm feeling if all is ok, etc. Then for me I know they're scheduling me for my Gestational diabetes testing because I had it last pregnancy. And as a pp said it'll be a "basic" check up every four weeks (unless a complication arises) until 32-34. Then it's every other week and starting every week for the last 4weeks. I don't think there's any reason for them to have you remove your pants :haha: until the maybe the last 4weeks. And with my dr it was up to me if I wanted him to check to see if I'd dilated any. :flower:


I usually forget everything I'd wanted to ask at my appointment too, but I started making a little list in between appointments of all my questions and concerns, so I'd remember to ask.


----------



## Little J

filipenko32 said:


> Have any of you girls got any round ligament pain yet? Like very uncomfortable stretching feelings and sharp pains? They're taking my breath away and I'm having to sit / lie down!
> 
> Congratulations Sonia! :cloud9:

yes, i had made a comment about this a week or 2 ago.... at first i was concerned but found out its just round ligament pain which is caused by the stretching of the uterus etc. 

Mine were always on the sides, like a sharp cramp but it would go away in a matter of seconds. I only noticed it when i would roll over in bed or get up from a sitting position sometimes..... i dont feel them as much now tho


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Im sure we don't have smears when pregnant here, but you have it after baby is born if your overdue.
> 
> Our ds test used to be just a blood test but now they do measurements with a scan too. Sorry I hope this doesn't offend people, but we have agreed that we will terminate if we have a ds.
> 
> hubby i think would want to terminate if our LO came up with a syndrome...i still would have to be in the situation to make a decision. Either way, its a hard decision to make....
> 
> Sonia- Congrats on the great scan! WAHOO! thats awesome baby was moving around alot. i hope my LO is as active at my 12 week!Click to expand...

Drink some orange juice before your scan, the sugar rush gets the baby moving.. :haha:


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Im sure we don't have smears when pregnant here, but you have it after baby is born if your overdue.
> 
> Our ds test used to be just a blood test but now they do measurements with a scan too. Sorry I hope this doesn't offend people, but we have agreed that we will terminate if we have a ds.
> 
> hubby i think would want to terminate if our LO came up with a syndrome...i still would have to be in the situation to make a decision. Either way, its a hard decision to make....
> 
> Sonia- Congrats on the great scan! WAHOO! thats awesome baby was moving around alot. i hope my LO is as active at my 12 week!Click to expand...
> 
> Drink some orange juice before your scan, the sugar rush gets the baby moving.. :haha:Click to expand...

good to know :winkwink:


----------



## Lauren021406

sounds great!! We have the same due date!


Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Well my scan was amazing! Baby measuring slightly ahead so have been moved to edd jan 2. Heart beat was nice and strong and they did the fluid on neck test for DS, which came in at 1.9mm, had bloods done as they combine the two together. Done another urine sample due to uti which is still there, thought it had gone :(
> 
> Next scan is 22 August. Baby was jumping all over the place, wouldn't keep still and the Sonographer kept laughing and then jiggling my tummy to get baby to move. Got good views front back legs arms and face, all looked normal. I'll post a pic when online properly.
> 
> Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes to the ligament pain, it is v painful at times, normally right in my side or right of where baby is x


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it switches to the side pain in the middle of all the stretching! Do you lie down to make it ease a little? It is painful isn't it? I was a bit shocked when I started getting it as I've never experienced it before! Mine has lasted all afternoon so far! When did yours start?


----------



## snowangel187

I just noticed I'm a peach today........ :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

just got back from appt. Blood pressure, urine sample, weight and got to hear peanut on the doppler :happydance:

next appointment is in 5 weeks for the anatomy scan!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news jro! :yipee:


----------



## JCh

Anyone notice ur having more hip pain? I do have bad hips from gymnastics and a car accident quiet a few years back but it's been painful to sit for longer than an hour without a lot of hip pains.... Anyone else?


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> just got back from appt. Blood pressure, urine sample, weight and got to hear peanut on the doppler :happydance:
> 
> next appointment is in 5 weeks for the anatomy scan!

after my 12 week i have a 16 week apt.... and for sure ud be able to tell the sex but they wont do a scan til the 20 week.. BOOOO i am so impatient, i hate knowing i can find out but CANT!


----------



## jrowenj

filipenko32 said:


> Great news jro! :yipee:

I guessss i wanted a scan nowwwwww hahahahahaha


----------



## JCh

I'm going to ask my doc about getting a scan at my next appointment, I need to see an actual baby instead of a tiny lil bean that is hard to tell is a baby.... But my next appointment isn't until 14 weeks, I had a scan at 8 weeks - no word on another until after then I guess... Plus I plan to do the Useebaby for the gender scan, but seems like everyone else has way more scans than I have..... :(


----------



## brieri1

This is the best picture I got of my little one yesterday. It wasn't feeling very cooperative. It was more interested in playing with its hands and doing summersaults. It was real cute, but this is as good as the pictures got, and the baby is looking away in it.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00028.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I haven't had any scans yet!


----------



## brieri1

JCh said:


> I'm going to ask my doc about getting a scan at my next appointment, I need to see an actual baby instead of a tiny lil bean that is hard to tell is a baby.... But my next appointment isn't until 14 weeks, I had a scan at 8 weeks - no word on another until after then I guess... Plus I plan to do the Useebaby for the gender scan, but seems like everyone else has way more scans than I have..... :(

Its definitely nice to see the baby after it starts looking like a baby. I don't go back to my OB on July 23rd, nearly 6 weeks after my last OB appointment. Everyone else seems to get to go every 4. I only really want to go to my OB appointments because I get to hear the babies heartbeat... There's just something that melts my heart about hearing it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine started around week 10 I guess and was constant pretty much all day. It now comes and go's

I'm struggling to get my head round the fact that baby is 6.5cm long, I've lost 11lb and tummy is no bigger. Where is he/she? Lol x


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> I'm going to ask my doc about getting a scan at my next appointment, I need to see an actual baby instead of a tiny lil bean that is hard to tell is a baby.... But my next appointment isn't until 14 weeks, I had a scan at 8 weeks - no word on another until after then I guess... Plus I plan to do the Useebaby for the gender scan, but seems like everyone else has way more scans than I have..... :(

i only get 2 even after my history of losing a baby early....

thats y i really hope they let me see the baby at my 12 week. I know what you mean tho about wanting to see the LO actually look like a baby and not a little blob. when i went in for my 8 week scan i knew i was only 7 weeks 2 days and thats what the baby measured, so all i could see was a small blob with a flickering. 

I showed the scan pic to my mom and she had NO idea what it was bc they never did scans until the baby actually looked like a baby (im assuming 12 weeks or more?)


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask my doc about getting a scan at my next appointment, I need to see an actual baby instead of a tiny lil bean that is hard to tell is a baby.... But my next appointment isn't until 14 weeks, I had a scan at 8 weeks - no word on another until after then I guess... Plus I plan to do the Useebaby for the gender scan, but seems like everyone else has way more scans than I have..... :(
> 
> Its definitely nice to see the baby after it starts looking like a baby. I don't go back to my OB on July 23rd, nearly 6 weeks after my last OB appointment. Everyone else seems to get to go every 4. I only really want to go to my OB appointments because I get to hear the babies heartbeat... There's just something that melts my heart about hearing it.Click to expand...

get a doppler! :winkwink:


----------



## snowangel187

The only thing I enjoy about baby being uncooperative during u/s is I get to see him/her longer while they're trying to get the measurements they need.. Only problem I have is normally don't get good scans..


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Mine started around week 20 I guess and was constant pretty much all day. It now comes and go's
> 
> I'm struggling to get my head round the fact that baby is 6.5cm long, I've lost 11lb and tummy is no bigger. Where is he/she? Lol x

week 20?! typ-o im guessing? haha

i got mine at 7 weeks and lasted for the week to week and a half. I get it slightly sometimes but im more careful when i roll over or go to stand up


----------



## JCh

LOL, I have one and I've heard the hb occasionally by checking but an actual scan of a baby just feels more assuring....


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ops, wishful thinking! Week 10 x


----------



## sassy_mom

I have the ligament pain from time to time too. Mine is always on the right side where baby is. I have to be careful when I stretch first thing in the morning ... that is when it is the worst. Sometimes it hits me throughout the day and I have to sit down for a few minutes. But I know it is all growing so good things.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Epic dream! I was fighting demons that were sent by witches. A Hollywood production would of been short to my dream!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Epic dream! I was fighting demons that were sent by witches. A Hollywood production would of been short to my dream!


wow!! Gotta love pregnancy dreams!


----------



## zoeelouisee

I had my scan today and all was good, I've been put forward 2 days and now due Jan 6th :D


----------



## Little J

zoeelouisee said:


> I had my scan today and all was good, I've been put forward 2 days and now due Jan 6th :D

Yay! awesome news!


----------



## Indiapops

I've got my scan Thursday . this week is dragging


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Zoe! :yipee:


----------



## fingersxxd

Betheney- I lost the quote I'm referring to but I'm sure you'll know what I mean. 

Your loss of a twin you didn't know about is no less tragic than one someone had time to adjust to. Don't feel bad about grieving or sadness over the little one you've lost. I think anyone here would agree a loss is a loss regardless of how long you knew the little bean. Your tragedy is yours and cannot be compared to others. I know there are some ladies who lost one or both babies further along and I truly don't think they would ever say or even think that you have less to grieve about. I'm so happy you have as beautiful baby in there that is growing healthy and strong. But don't let anyone else (or fear of others feelings) dictate how you personally deal wih the loss.

Lovely scans ladies. 

Mines tomorrow! But I've had really sharp pains today, not like I remember round ligament pains. But really when is there not SOMETHING to worry about? ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

Has anyone felt the baby yet ? .... Every dream I have it involves a baby boy I'm hoping it's a girl this time since I do have two great boys already :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Indiapops said:


> I've got my scan Thursday . this week is dragging

Me too, hurry up Thursday!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thinkin of making my dh take a trip to babies r us 2night


----------



## brieri1

My husband and I were bad and bought some baby clothes yesterday...


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh i wanna shop soooooo badly!


----------



## brieri1

Me too. I got two sleepers and an outfit in newborn size. They were all at least 70% on sale. I'm telling myself that's what makes it okay, lol.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We've brought a few neutral bits but will step up the shopping now!
Just brought a doppler :)


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> Me too. I got two sleepers and an outfit in newborn size. They were all at least 70% on sale. I'm telling myself that's what makes it okay, lol.

I bought a ton on clearance during my first pregnancy. The best is the end of season sales. For $2& $3 an outfit I bought girl and boy. I figured I could use some for baby shower gifts if I didn't have that gender. This pregnancy I haven't bought anything except a picture frame. I probably will wait til after I find out the gender this time unless I find a really cute "coming home" outfit. :flower:


----------



## JCh

I figure most people on here can do some black friday shopping, usually good sales then :) Doubt that Labor Day will have many sales on kids clothing.... And then of course the after christmas sales (I should get lots of stuff then too) Wow, that just made me SUPER excited!


----------



## filipenko32

babiesRus sounds fab!! We have a toysRus but not a babies one. Is it a big shop?


----------



## JCh

It's part of ToysRus, but just a section inside the store - depending on the store itself some are much larger and it can be ordered online as well. One of the main places people shop in US & Canada.


----------



## duckytwins

We have full stores of Babies R Us here. They sell some toys, but mostly clothing and baby needs (furniture, bottles, accessories, bath needs, etc). They are pricey though.


----------



## Poppy84

filipenko32 said:


> babiesRus sounds fab!! We have a toysRus but not a babies one. Is it a big shop?

There r babyrus stores around London. U should find out where ur nearest one is.


----------



## JCh

LUCKY, I guess it may be different from East coast? I would love to have access to a FULL store!


----------



## mamadonna

Lilahbear said:


> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I've got my scan Thursday . this week is dragging
> 
> Me too, hurry up Thursday!!!Click to expand...

I've got a scan Thursday too,and yes this week is dragging!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> I figure most people on here can do some black friday shopping, usually good sales then :) Doubt that Labor Day will have many sales on kids clothing.... And then of course the after christmas sales (I should get lots of stuff then too) Wow, that just made me SUPER excited!

You've got to tell me when the special sales days are. I'm out of loop when it comes to that. :wacko: Hubby isn't much of a shopper... per say haha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> We have full stores of Babies R Us here. They sell some toys, but mostly clothing and baby needs (furniture, bottles, accessories, bath needs, etc). They are pricey though.

Yeah, they can be pricey. Sis was registered there and only there, and I couldn't really give her any other gift from somewhere else since she lives all the way up in NJ. :dohh:


----------



## darkstar

I wish we had Babies R Us here, or even Toys R Us. I remember visiting them on a trip to the US 14 years ago and I picked up all kinds of stuff for my daughter that wasn't available here back then. We have baby stores chains here but they're not large department stores.

Next Wednesday I have a midwife appointment, 12 week ultrasound and blood tests. I have to find out from the midwife if I transfer to a new midwife because we've moved to a nearby city and then the hunt begins to find one :-( I'm hoping she knows someone she can refer me to. I would love to stay with her but the distance is too far (over an hour) and involves driving over mountain ranges and there is no way I'm going over those hills when I'm in labour. Instead I'll have a 40 minute drive to hospital in the other direction on straight roads. I think I'll be heading there nice and early I don't want to give birth in the car, my last baby was a 4 hour labour. Is anyone else far from a hospital?


----------



## tinytears

Tomorrow is scan day! I'm super nervous I doubt I will get and sleep tonight. I might try and get an early night but I think I will be wasting my time. 
I just wish I new the outcome of tomorrow. Lucky my scan is 9:15am so I won't be waiting about all day. Anybody else got a scan tomorrow?


----------



## brieri1

tinytears said:


> Tomorrow is scan day! I'm super nervous I doubt I will get and sleep tonight. I might try and get an early night but I think I will be wasting my time.
> I just wish I new the outcome of tomorrow. Lucky my scan is 9:15am so I won't be waiting about all day. Anybody else got a scan tomorrow?

I had a scan yesterday. I was a little nervous, but it was wonderful. Try and relax down to excitement, I'm sure your baby is doing great. :thumbup:


----------



## Indiapops

mamadonna said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I've got my scan Thursday . this week is dragging
> 
> Me too, hurry up Thursday!!! Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a scan Thursday too,and yes this week is dragging!Click to expand...

I'm counting it down day by day lol


----------



## jrowenj

Yep they have huge stores by me! They have great copupons too!! Its one stop shjopping and they have great incentives for after ur shower u get discount on items that weren't purchased


----------



## mamadonna

Indiapops said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I've got my scan Thursday . this week is dragging
> 
> Me too, hurry up Thursday!!! Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a scan Thursday too,and yes this week is dragging!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm counting it down day by day lolClick to expand...

Me too,mines not till 10 past 2 tho,what a long day its gonna be


----------



## Lilahbear

Indiapops said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiapops said:
> 
> 
> I've got my scan Thursday . this week is dragging
> 
> Me too, hurry up Thursday!!! Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a scan Thursday too,and yes this week is dragging!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm counting it down day by day lolClick to expand...

Me and hubby keep emailing each other at work with updates, so many days, hours, minutes. It helps pass the time :laugh2:

Mine is at 2pm. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## ARuppe716

JCh-you asked about hip pain... I'll be interested to stay in touch with you since you have pre-existing hip problems. I was a professional dancer and was sidelined with hip problems. I eventually had my hip replaced almost 3 years ago. I spoke with my surgeon last year at a check up and he said that I should perfectly fine to deliver vaginally. I mentioned my surgery to my OB and she didn't seem concerned either. I'm planning on doing everything as if I did not have a metal hip but I also understand if at some point it's no longer possible and I have to have a C.

I have had some minimal hip pain...we went for a walk about a week ago and I had to stop and stretch out my quad because it was spasming. I am also finding that I already have some sciatica creeping in. I know that I have some deterioration in my back and hip area from so many years of problems, limping, and surgeries so I am nervous that this will only get much worse. I suppose only time will tell! But overall I feel pretty good so far. I'm just nervous for when I'm much bigger and have a baby pressing on my nerves and a changed center of gravity and gait...


----------



## Samaraj

Best of luck with all your scans :)


----------



## Little J

i have already bought some neurtal clothes..... dont judge but i went to a 2nd hand store. All the baby clothes were barely even worn and some with tags still on them! of course i washed them tho, but i got alot of cute outfits (mainly onesies and nighties) for $30! they are mainly yellow, green, whinney the pooh, *red/white/blue* plain white ones that say "i love mommy""i love daddy" "i love me" all embroidered in them with different colors. they are so cute!


----------



## snowangel187

Babies r us takes old baby strollers/carseats etc and gives you a coupon toward a new purchase. They do it a couple times a year so u should call the local place and see when they do it. 


Also ladies I know that there are areas that do like a large "yard sale" with all gently used baby items and some new for super cheap things. I've never been but some friends I know have and have got some super cute things cheap. I wouldn't buy some things used but for some items I think second hand is fine. So google your state i think they usually do them twice a year. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Here check this out. 

https://www.kidsconsignmentsales.com/seasonalsales.htm


----------



## Lauren021406

I cant wait to go shopping!!! I also cant wait for things to start smelling appetizing again!


----------



## darkstar

Good luck with your scans if you're having them today


----------



## AJThomas

I went out and did some price checks and comparisons today to help decide where we should buy what, I also got 6 onesies of ebay for $8, like red, blue, orange, white, yellow. They're so cute!


----------



## duckytwins

OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I just felt boop move!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant wait for the black friday sales! Im going to go crazy!


----------



## NellandZack

Wow lots of scans Thursday! Yay mine is too at 9:15am :) can't wait! This will be my first one! Love Babies R Us! They have everything! There is also one called buy buy baby the same company as bed bath and beyond. I'm not sure if there are many locations I believe it is some what new buys it's like babies r us


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I just felt boop move!!!

Isn't it exciting?? I've had a couple of little flutters, I can't wait to feel those stronger kicks.


----------



## duckytwins

It is so reassuring because I have been getting so frustrated with my idiot doppler.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

MIA a bit today, sickness getting the best of me. 

Doppler seems to be stuck somewhere in Georgia...


----------



## darkstar

I'm resisting the temptation to get a doppler I think I'd drive myself bat crazy with it. I almost gave in a couple of days ago but luckily the price of shipping put me off.


----------



## AJThomas

Darkstar, I'm going to try a fetoscope instead, its what doctors use and it is waaaaaay cheaper than a doppler.


----------



## jrowenj

I got my doppler for 45 bucks


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> Darkstar, I'm going to try a fetoscope instead, its what doctors use and it is waaaaaay cheaper than a doppler.

Oh I did hear about those somewhere some weeks back, good idea thanks I think I'll look into that. There aren't many dopplers available in New Zealand so that might be a better/cheaper option to get shipped over.


----------



## La Mere

I got my for $55 with free shipping.... Stupid usps hasn't updated the tracking so I have no clue where it is right now


----------



## sassy_mom

wow so much going on since I checked in from earlier! 

Yay on all the scans and the baby movement!!! 

I love babies r us but yes they are pricey. However I love that they have everything and then some. They have some better options for things than regular stores ... more bottle and pump selections which I like. I like that they give you tons of coupons and a percentage off after you delivery. That is always cool. 

I snag some onesies just about every time we go to Target. I am a target lover and they have some cute neutral options. We found some super cute gray and white. 

So I am going to join the fifty shades of gray club. I finally bought the first book today. I've heard that they are really great books.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> MIA a bit today, sickness getting the best of me.
> 
> Doppler seems to be stuck somewhere in Georgia...


haha! That is where I am .. maybe I can go yell at them for you .. tell them to hurry it up!


----------



## AJThomas

I paid $12 and some cents for my fetoscope


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> MIA a bit today, sickness getting the best of me.
> 
> Doppler seems to be stuck somewhere in Georgia...
> 
> 
> haha! That is where I am .. maybe I can go yell at them for you .. tell them to hurry it up!Click to expand...

Haha, please do! Make 'em a :growlmad: face! LOL


----------



## fingersxxd

Scan 9 1/2 hours and counting. Anyone else with sharp pains (almost feels like to the right of my cervix) want to make me feel better?


----------



## AJThomas

@fingers - is it constant pain or just every now and then? I feel sharp pains there every once in while, like every few days or so, doesn't last long but very sharp. Was wondering if I am the only one.


----------



## fingersxxd

https://www.babyandpregnancy.co.uk/AbdominalPelvicPainPregnancy.html

Made me feel better.


----------



## fingersxxd

It was like once in a while but tonight while driving I got it like 10 times in an hour. I drive a clutch so I use both legs. It's definatly not cramping. It's almost like, TMI, someone stabbed me up my vajayjay with a knitting needle. But check out the site above. It says it's stretching. Man it hurts though! I have a drs appt in the morning. I'll DEFINATELY ask and let you know. ;)


----------



## darkstar

I get those as well. On the weekend they were so strong I had to lean over the kitchen counter. I find it eases if I am sitting down.


----------



## AJThomas

Doing kegels helps them ease up for me. It does feel like needles stabbing into u one after the other.


----------



## Betheney

I effing hate Kegels!!! They feel disgusting awkward and i'm not doing them.

I tried doing them during and afters Evas pregnancy but hated them. My vagina didn't fall apart and recovered fine, so i'm not doing them this time either.


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> Betheney- I lost the quote I'm referring to but I'm sure you'll know what I mean.
> 
> Your loss of a twin you didn't know about is no less tragic than one someone had time to adjust to. Don't feel bad about grieving or sadness over the little one you've lost. I think anyone here would agree a loss is a loss regardless of how long you knew the little bean. Your tragedy is yours and cannot be compared to others. I know there are some ladies who lost one or both babies further along and I truly don't think they would ever say or even think that you have less to grieve about. I'm so happy you have as beautiful baby in there that is growing healthy and strong. But don't let anyone else (or fear of others feelings) dictate how you personally deal wih the loss.
> 
> Lovely scans ladies.
> 
> Mines tomorrow! But I've had really sharp pains today, not like I remember round ligament pains. But really when is there not SOMETHING to worry about? ;)

Thanks so much fingersxxd, this makes me feel alot better. It really does. So thank you again. you said everything i needed to hear. :flower::hugs:


----------



## tinytears

SCAN DAY! SCAN DAY! SCAN DAY! Aaaaaahhhhhhhh! Only 3 hours to go!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wishing all of you with scans today and very good day, hope all goes well x


----------



## mamadonna

sassy_mom said:


> wow so much going on since I checked in from earlier!
> 
> Yay on all the scans and the baby movement!!!
> 
> I love babies r us but yes they are pricey. However I love that they have everything and then some. They have some better options for things than regular stores ... more bottle and pump selections which I like. I like that they give you tons of coupons and a percentage off after you delivery. That is always cool.
> 
> I snag some onesies just about every time we go to Target. I am a target lover and they have some cute neutral options. We found some super cute gray and white.
> 
> So I am going to join the fifty shades of gray club. I finally bought the first book today. I've heard that they are really great books.

I've also joined the 50 shades of gray club lol,i downloaded it onto my phone


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies,

So here my little pipkin is from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







Sonia.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CharlieO

Awwww Sonia! Cute!


----------



## Betheney

hello Sonias baby! :hi:


----------



## Indiapops

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So here my little pipkin is from yesterday

Aw how cute i'm excited for my scan now


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm a plum!!!


----------



## gingermango

Whoop just booked my gender scan for the 28th of July :happydance: can't wait to add a coloured bean to my name!!

The MS seems to have reappeared today which Im not very impressed with but hopefully not for long.

Good Luck to all you ladies having scans today!!


----------



## Little J

Holly hell! so lastnight i have experience my first round of heartburn! i have NEVER felt that before in my life....i called the nurse on call bc it was a burneing sensation at the top of my stomach/right where my sternum bone ends. It hurt like heck! She figured it was probably heartburn so i took some antacid and within 25 min it went away... phew! have any of u experience that?! 

Sonia- nice scan pic!!!

My doppler should be coming today!! it said it should be delivered today atleast....now lets hope i can find the LO once it gets here!


----------



## Lauren021406

WOW cant believe I am in the second trimester today!!


----------



## Little J

Lauren021406 said:


> WOW cant believe I am in the second trimester today!!

YAY! cant wait to join you in a few weeks!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

HI i thought 14 weeks starts second trimester??/
if 13 weeks is the second trimester than hoooray i am too...congrats! so manny ppl say 14, others say 13...confusing:flower:


Lauren021406 said:


> WOW cant believe I am in the second trimester today!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeayyy...cant wait to see what your having:thumbup:


gingermango said:


> Whoop just booked my gender scan for the 28th of July :happydance: can't wait to add a coloured bean to my name!!
> 
> The MS seems to have reappeared today which Im not very impressed with but hopefully not for long.
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies having scans today!!


----------



## Lauren021406

In my mayo clinic book a guide through healthy pregnancy it states weeks 13-16 as second trimester!


----------



## mamadonna

My scan has been moved forward from tomorrow to today,i started spotting this mornin :(


----------



## CharlieO

Good luck mama donna, try not to fret x x x


----------



## Little J

fingers crossed mamadona, try not to worry, that happens alot to women in early pregnancy. be happy u get to see ur beanie today!:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Dont worry mamad! Your scans gonna be great!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

fingers crossed for you! stay positive everything is gonna be ok...PLEASE KEEP US POSTED AS SOON AS YOU GET OUT! GOOD LUCK FX'D:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


mamadonna said:


> My scan has been moved forward from tomorrow to today,i started spotting this mornin :(


----------



## Little J

i know we talked about the round ligament pain and i said mine kinda calmed down..... WELLLLL i lied... i went to get up out of my comfy chair lastnight and it cramped for a little while... i had to bend over to prevent it from hurting. but when i stood up it still hurt but i felt i needed to stretch it out for it to get better, so i did... so its fine. 

but geez those things sneak up on you!


----------



## JCh

I've had that happen, I was sitting on the floor, stood up- rather TRIED to stand and fell over - I let it rest a few minutes and then slowly got up again....
So scary!


----------



## Lauren021406

good luck mama!


----------



## gingermango

Goodluck Mama, Ill be crossing my fingers and toes for you xxx


----------



## Lauren021406

i finally found little beans heartbeat on the doppler!! Baby was more on my right side and a little higher up now!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> i finally found little beans heartbeat on the doppler!! Baby was more on my right side and a little higher up now!

Yeeeaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Mamadonna try not to worry, hoping everything is ok

Sonia, beautiful looking baby!

Why has everyone else's scan got a baby with beautiful shaped head and mine looked like a cross between old man Steptoe and Bruce Forsyth? I think I need a 4d scan later to make sure my child doesn't look like one if the Adams family!!!! Serious!


----------



## mellywelly

Im so excited, I'm just off up the road to watch the Olympic torch pass! It doesn't take much to excite me!


----------



## CharlieO

Ha! I'm going to be a marshall when it comes to a town near me, i figure at least if i volunteer i might get a decent look at it! :) Enjoy!


----------



## Little J

melly thats so cool!

yay lauren!!!

My doppler was processed thru our main cities post office and its now departed and on its way to my house!!! YAY i get a suprise when i get home!!!!! i REALLY REALL hope i can find gummy bear's HB


----------



## Lauren021406

Just dont get upset if you cant!! I went to the dr at 10 weeks and he saw the heartbeat and I tried with the doppler and couldnt. Today at 13 weeks was the first time I found it! I also think I had a little more trouble because I am a bigger girl! 



Little J said:


> melly thats so cool!
> 
> yay lauren!!!
> 
> My doppler was processed thru our main cities post office and its now departed and on its way to my house!!! YAY i get a suprise when i get home!!!!! i REALLY REALL hope i can find gummy bear's HB


----------



## Little J

Lauren021406 said:


> Just dont get upset if you cant!! I went to the dr at 10 weeks and he saw the heartbeat and I tried with the doppler and couldnt. Today at 13 weeks was the first time I found it! I also think I had a little more trouble because I am a bigger girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> melly thats so cool!
> 
> yay lauren!!!
> 
> My doppler was processed thru our main cities post office and its now departed and on its way to my house!!! YAY i get a suprise when i get home!!!!! i REALLY REALL hope i can find gummy bear's HBClick to expand...

thanks for the reassurance! i have made myself mentally prepare if i dont find it.... i have some fluff also and i dont think itll help that the baby attached on the anterior of my uterus either, lil stinker...... i just HOPE it is there so i can be happy and relieved. But if its not i wont think the worst bc my Dr. even stated at my 12 week apt she may not be able to even find it then, and we would do an US to make sure everything was fine


----------



## snowangel187

gingermango said:


> Whoop just booked my gender scan for the 28th of July :happydance: can't wait to add a coloured bean to my name!!
> 
> The MS seems to have reappeared today which Im not very impressed with but hopefully not for long.
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies having scans today!!

Mine is the 25th. So exciting!! :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine will be 22 August, ages away, unless we book a private scan of course x


----------



## snowangel187

Just had my monthly OB appt. they pulled one over on me :haha: sent me for my glucose test today. :sick: I've had the nasty drink and now i wait for the blood draw. I thought he was gonna let me wait til 16 weeks. No such luck. Anyways. Heartbeat sounded great and for some reason he's scheduled to see me in two weeks instead of 4??!? Oh well. 

How's everybody else? :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck to everyone with scans today, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Didn't get my scan today because of the weather :( so it's rescheduled for Monday morning. Hopefully there's no more fog then and we can fly!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies, check this link out, it shows a delivery through an MRI scanner to show what happens. Surprised at how late baby enters the birthing canal ...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2165369/Babys-birth-captured-MRI-movie-time.html


----------



## Kaiecee

Really cool video


----------



## sassy_mom

Not feeling so well at the moment but luckily I have Mr. Grey to divert my brain from nauseating thoughts. :haha::haha: I can't put this book down! I started it this morning and am already half way through. I may have to go back to the store to get the rest of the series. 

I think because we already have a clue into the gender, we are going to book a private scan. Which means we only have to wait 2 or 3 more weeks to find out. The earliest you can go is 15 weeks and my best friend found out when she was 14 ... still trying to decide on it though because in part it is funny making people wait to find out. Everyone is so excited to know what we are having and keep asking. We haven't mentioned that they are leaning towards a boy yet at all. We are the only ones that know which makes us laugh. 

I do love picking up little baby clothes here and there. I am super excited to start getting the big stuff. We still have to clean out the room which the baby will have. I think when it changes from the office to a nursery, it will be so exciting and really set in. :cloud9:

I'm very excited for tomorrow as I will be a peach and 13 weeks!!! :happydance: 

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful day ... and now for a snack and more of Mr. Grey!!:haha:


----------



## Little J

i was watching "look whos talking" the other day on tv, and that movie has a whole new meaning for me now! haha like seeing what the baby does in the womb in certain clips and what he is thinking is hilarious bc it makes me wonder what the heck my baby thinks!


----------



## mellywelly

My glucose test isn't until I'm 28 weeks, isn't that really late?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:happydance:12 weeks! A Plum!

Doppler is out for delivery too, but I'll have to wait 'till hubby gets here. :)


----------



## brieri1

Well, its official, I can't sleep on my stomach anymore, its just too nauseating and uncomfortable. I can feel my uterus in my lower abdomen. Its such an alien feeling to me, but cool. My husband keeps touching my stomach now. Have any of you ladies had a return of nausea with your uterus moving up into your abdomen? I was feeling really good until it moved, now I've been very nauseous, especially in the evening. I almost threw up last night passing the meat department in Stater Bros.


----------



## JCh

DH has made a habit of touching my tummy when he comes into bed and says goodnight to the baby... I usually don't remember but he did last night, it was kind of sweet to see him having something of his own with the pregnancy. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

it seems most of my friends who have been pregnant end up with gestational diabetes and some of them actually do wait til 28 weeks to find out.. personally i think it may be really late to test for that, but what do i know!

I unfortunately already have type 1 diabetes so ive been testing and taking insulin ever since i was 15 :( ( i didnt get diabetes from being overweight, the doctors said i probably got it from a virus.. which killed all my cells that produce insulin)

its really tough for gestational diabetes because it causes a lot of stress especially if diabetes is so new to you.. if any of you ladies end up with it, id be more than happy to help! :)


----------



## brieri1

JCh said:


> DH has made a habit of touching my tummy when he comes into bed and says goodnight to the baby... I usually don't remember but he did last night, it was kind of sweet to see him having something of his own with the pregnancy. Just wanted to share.

My husband does the same thing. He nuzzles my belly and whispers stuff to the baby even though I told him it can't hear us on the outside yet. It is very sweet.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ladies, check this link out, it shows a delivery through an MRI scanner to show what happens. Surprised at how late baby enters the birthing canal ...
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2165369/Babys-birth-captured-MRI-movie-time.html

This whole "baby going passed a vajayjay" makes me oh so nervous. LOL


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone sorry i didn't get on sooner,but its not good news my little jellybean didn't make it,I'm beyond devastated but holding it together for my other children.i wish you all a safe and uncomplicated pregnancy and birth i will pop in from time to time and i can't wait to see ur little ones when they arrive.best of luck girls,treasure every moment of ur pregnancy it really does fly over.


----------



## AJThomas

oh mamadonna, i'm soooo sorry.


----------



## sassy_mom

mamadonna said:


> Hi everyone sorry i didn't get on sooner,but its not good news my little jellybean didn't make it,I'm beyond devastated but holding it together for my other children.i wish you all a safe and uncomplicated pregnancy and birth i will pop in from time to time and i can't wait to see ur little ones when they arrive.best of luck girls,treasure every moment of ur pregnancy it really does fly over.



I am so very sorry!! Lots of :hugs: to you!


----------



## Poppy84

mamadonna said:


> Hi everyone sorry i didn't get on sooner,but its not good news my little jellybean didn't make it,I'm beyond devastated but holding it together for my other children.i wish you all a safe and uncomplicated pregnancy and birth i will pop in from time to time and i can't wait to see ur little ones when they arrive.best of luck girls,treasure every moment of ur pregnancy it really does fly over.

I'm so sorry hun!!!! Sending u hugs xxxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:hugs: Mamadonna, very very sorry to read this.


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> My glucose test isn't until I'm 28 weeks, isn't that really late?

No that's the norm, they've tested me early because I had gestational diabetes in my last pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry mama donna :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

R those books that good? I've been thinking of getting them :)


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> DH has made a habit of touching my tummy when he comes into bed and says goodnight to the baby... I usually don't remember but he did last night, it was kind of sweet to see him having something of his own with the pregnancy. Just wanted to share.
> 
> My husband does the same thing. He nuzzles my belly and whispers stuff to the baby even though I told him it can't hear us on the outside yet. It is very sweet.Click to expand...

hubby will touch my tummy sometimes and ask how gummy bear is doing..

for fathers day i got him a card and wrote in it as if the baby were writting it. I wrote how the baby cant wait to meet him and the baby is trying to be super strong to he can come see the world. I also put "i like when you talk to me thru mommies belly.... her voice gets boring sometimes" :haha:


----------



## Little J

momadonna- im so sorry :hugs: did the baby just stop growing? what did the Dr say? thats just aweful.... :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah baby stopped growing,i have been offered tests as to why this keeps happening will definitely have them maybe it will give me some closure,I'm just really sacred now cos i don't know what to expect


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mamadonna - I am so so sorry x


----------



## Greens25

Here is my scan from Monday!

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/babyspence.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Mama Donna you will get there. Look at me, I've had 4 and all is ok now. All the speciaists I've seen just say keep trying and you will definitely get there. Don't give up Hun :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Mamadonna, I'm so terribly sorry. Hopefully the tests will provide answers, and then they should be able to prevent it happening again, and you will get to hold your beautiful baby very soon.


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> My glucose test isn't until I'm 28 weeks, isn't that really late?
> 
> No that's the norm, they've tested me early because I had gestational diabetes in my last pregnancy. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for info :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

mamadonna said:


> Yeah baby stopped growing,i have been offered tests as to why this keeps happening will definitely have them maybe it will give me some closure,I'm just really sacred now cos i don't know what to expect

my heart goes out to you hun, When did u see the HB or were u able to yet?

my friend just had that happen... got a scan taht measured her at 7 weeks with a healthy HB but at 10 weeks they noticed no more HB and the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks...

it just scares me that things like this can happen... even after when u think the chances of a MC are so low, its so sad.... i worry for myself every day!


----------



## Little J

Green: nice LO! :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

So sorry mama donna


----------



## La Mere

Mamadonna, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

so sorry mommadonna.. i hope you receive the answers you are looking for.. please let us know if we can do anything to help!


----------



## mamadonna

Little J said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Yeah baby stopped growing,i have been offered tests as to why this keeps happening will definitely have them maybe it will give me some closure,I'm just really sacred now cos i don't know what to expect
> 
> my heart goes out to you hun, When did u see the HB or were u able to yet?
> 
> my friend just had that happen... got a scan taht measured her at 7 weeks with a healthy HB but at 10 weeks they noticed no more HB and the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks...
> 
> it just scares me that things like this can happen... even after when u think the chances of a MC are so low, its so sad.... i worry for myself every day!Click to expand...

The nurse had written on my notes that she saw a heartbeat last Thursday but i never saw it,try not to worry hun everything will be ok


----------



## Lilahbear

Mamadonna, sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Lauren021406

I may take you up on that offer one day! They already testing my sugar 4 times a day and so far so good, but they think as the pregnancy goes on that my sugar wont be so good



Nikkilewis14 said:


> it seems most of my friends who have been pregnant end up with gestational diabetes and some of them actually do wait til 28 weeks to find out.. personally i think it may be really late to test for that, but what do i know!
> 
> I unfortunately already have type 1 diabetes so ive been testing and taking insulin ever since i was 15 :( ( i didnt get diabetes from being overweight, the doctors said i probably got it from a virus.. which killed all my cells that produce insulin)
> 
> its really tough for gestational diabetes because it causes a lot of stress especially if diabetes is so new to you.. if any of you ladies end up with it, id be more than happy to help! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> R those books that good? I've been thinking of getting them :)


I started the first one this morning and just finished it. I couldn't put it down. The story line is fascinating and addictive. I only bought the first one and now I wish I had bought the set. Guess I will be making a trip to the store!!


----------



## Lauren021406

mama I am so sorry


----------



## Little J

i have my doppler!!!!!!

but now im confused as to if its the baby i hear or an attery or somthing else..... but i get it down on MY right side by my pelvic region...and it comes up reading in teh 130's-140's and it sounds like a heartbeat but its got some wooshing..... is that babies heartbeat? i keep trying to find things on youtube but its hard to hear theirs..... it seems like their babies HB are faster


----------



## Little J

Little J said:


> i have my doppler!!!!!!
> 
> but now im confused as to if its the baby i hear or an attery or somthing else..... but i get it down on MY right side by my pelvic region...and it comes up reading in teh 130's-140's and it sounds like a heartbeat but its got some wooshing..... is that babies heartbeat? i keep trying to find things on youtube but its hard to hear theirs..... it seems like their babies HB are faster

i feel like it cant be baby bc i tried on my left side and i get the same sound :nope:


----------



## Little J

Little J said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i have my doppler!!!!!!
> 
> but now im confused as to if its the baby i hear or an attery or somthing else..... but i get it down on MY right side by my pelvic region...and it comes up reading in teh 130's-140's and it sounds like a heartbeat but its got some wooshing..... is that babies heartbeat? i keep trying to find things on youtube but its hard to hear theirs..... it seems like their babies HB are faster
> 
> i feel like it cant be baby bc i tried on my left side and i get the same sound :nope:Click to expand...

OMG OMG OMG i found it!!!!!!! its right in the middle down by my pelvic bone....had to push kinda hard, but it sounds like a little heartbeat thats knocking on the door!!!!! its like 180-190B BPM!!! cant this eb true>! is it my baby!>!> :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sure is! Can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow. X


----------



## Little J

i cant find it again..... pooey..... it had to have been the HB right? it was so fast!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i have my doppler!!!!!!
> 
> but now im confused as to if its the baby i hear or an attery or somthing else..... but i get it down on MY right side by my pelvic region...and it comes up reading in teh 130's-140's and it sounds like a heartbeat but its got some wooshing..... is that babies heartbeat? i keep trying to find things on youtube but its hard to hear theirs..... it seems like their babies HB are faster
> 
> i feel like it cant be baby bc i tried on my left side and i get the same sound :nope:Click to expand...


Remember NOT to worry! Keep remembering what you said that you wouldn't fret over it because it can be difficult to find it. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> i cant find it again..... pooey..... it had to have been the HB right? it was so fast!


definitely!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lillian33

Mamadonna I'm so sorry for your loss, sending big hugs & positive thoughts for your future. Take good care xxxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Does anyone know how those prenatal listening systems worked compared to a doppler? I found a prenatal listening system at babies r us for $25. Does anyone know if these work as well?


----------



## Lauren021406

it was most likely the hb and remember the baby moves alot thats probably why you couldnt find it again!


----------



## Little J

this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler


No no no! You are not stupid! Finding the heartbeat is tricky even with a doctor doing it. My last appointment I had to have an ultrasound because the baby was not cooperating and wouldn't let the doctor find the heartbeat. They wiggle and move and with my last appointment, the baby was laying face down so jelly bean could just be uncooperative.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler

I already went outside to the apart. office to see if they had delivered mine but not yet! Hubby is gonna go when he comes home, I got super dizzy with this 104 weather! Hahaha, I can't wait to try!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler
> 
> I already went outside to the apart. office to see if they had delivered mine but not yet! Hubby is gonna go when he comes home, I got super dizzy with this 104 weather! Hahaha, I can't wait to try!!!!Click to expand...


Be careful in the heat. It is a big trigger of my dizzy spells.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler
> 
> I already went outside to the apart. office to see if they had delivered mine but not yet! Hubby is gonna go when he comes home, I got super dizzy with this 104 weather! Hahaha, I can't wait to try!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful in the heat. It is a big trigger of my dizzy spells.Click to expand...

I was leg cramped and dizzy when I got back in, haha, man this pregnancy makes me feel like an old elephant :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler
> 
> I already went outside to the apart. office to see if they had delivered mine but not yet! Hubby is gonna go when he comes home, I got super dizzy with this 104 weather! Hahaha, I can't wait to try!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful in the heat. It is a big trigger of my dizzy spells.Click to expand...
> 
> I was leg cramped and dizzy when I got back in, haha, man this pregnancy makes me feel like an old elephant :haha:Click to expand...


:haha::haha: :haha::haha:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Does anyone know how those prenatal listening systems worked compared to a doppler? I found a prenatal listening system at babies r us for $25. Does anyone know if these work as well?

I bought one of the $25 ones last pregnancy and had no luck with it.. I don't know the specific one you're talking about but if you want to try it I'd read all the reviews of that Model/brand online first.. :flower:


----------



## Samaraj

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler
> 
> I already went outside to the apart. office to see if they had delivered mine but not yet! Hubby is gonna go when he comes home, I got super dizzy with this 104 weather! Hahaha, I can't wait to try!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful in the heat. It is a big trigger of my dizzy spells.Click to expand...
> 
> I was leg cramped and dizzy when I got back in, haha, man this pregnancy makes me feel like an old elephant :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:




I am thinking with all this talk of a doppler I should buy one! Goes online shopping


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ive noticed my legs feel like they have the flu.. the whole body ache thing but just in my legs... thighs to my calves.. anyone else?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Samaraj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Be careful in the heat. It is a big trigger of my dizzy spells.
> 
> I was leg cramped and dizzy when I got back in, haha, man this pregnancy makes me feel like an old elephant :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I am thinking with all this talk of a doppler I should buy one! Goes online shopping [/QUOTE]

You should! Cheers while goes online shopping :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> I may take you up on that offer one day! They already testing my sugar 4 times a day and so far so good, but they think as the pregnancy goes on that my sugar wont be so good
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> it seems most of my friends who have been pregnant end up with gestational diabetes and some of them actually do wait til 28 weeks to find out.. personally i think it may be really late to test for that, but what do i know!
> 
> I unfortunately already have type 1 diabetes so ive been testing and taking insulin ever since i was 15 :( ( i didnt get diabetes from being overweight, the doctors said i probably got it from a virus.. which killed all my cells that produce insulin)
> 
> its really tough for gestational diabetes because it causes a lot of stress especially if diabetes is so new to you.. if any of you ladies end up with it, id be more than happy to help! :)Click to expand...


Oh please feel free to message me anytime. 4 times a day is even a pain in the ass.. i do it 10 times a day and more if im feeling dizzy and "off"... stress can even throw sugars off.. BLAH lol


----------



## Rockell8788

I'm back been in hospital with an inflammed gall bladder, not fun at all, the Gyne wasn't sure little bumpy would hang in there but thankful appears to be doing fine. They booking me for another scan just to check bumpy is Alright. 
My bloat has finally disappeared now.
Word of advise don't ignore persistent sickness, extreme fatigue and dizziness. I was severely dehydrated but chalked it all up to morning sickness.


----------



## Little J

i tried finding the baby againf or hubby, he was getting impatient..... its really hard.... i hear everything else but the baby now, but when i found it that one time i had a full bladder but i couldnt hold it anymore until hubby came home, maybe thats the problem also.... hopefully i can fin it in another week, i dont wanna over do it and try it everyday


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> i tried finding the baby againf or hubby, he was getting impatient..... its really hard.... i hear everything else but the baby now, but when i found it that one time i had a full bladder but i couldnt hold it anymore until hubby came home, maybe thats the problem also.... hopefully i can fin it in another week, i dont wanna over do it and try it everyday

Wish me luck, about to try ours. Hubby is just reading instructions... lol


----------



## brieri1

I feel very pregnant today, very full feeling.


----------



## els1022

I cannot stop eating. Anyone else feel like this? Seriously, I never feel full. At this rate I'm going to gain 50 lbs...:huh:


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> I cannot stop eating. Anyone else feel like this? Seriously, I never feel full. At this rate I'm going to gain 50 lbs...:huh:

Not me but hubby is scarfing down everything he can! :haha: He's gained 6lbs and I haven't gained an ounce!!:haha:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm constantly hungry but at the same time nothing looks or sounds good. So altho I'm starving I still have to force myself to eat something.


----------



## snowangel187

Samaraj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> this doppler stuff is tricky business! i could find my own HB bc it was slower.... but i think i heard artieries on both sides.... it was fast than my HB but it made wooshing sounds..... it beat like a heart but had a noise as if someone couldlnt whistle.... haha then i came to my middle and hurt a "knock knock knock knock" and the BMP sky rocketed! i hope i can find gummy bear again.... i hope its him, or im jsut stupid and cant use a dang doppler
> 
> I already went outside to the apart. office to see if they had delivered mine but not yet! Hubby is gonna go when he comes home, I got super dizzy with this 104 weather! Hahaha, I can't wait to try!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful in the heat. It is a big trigger of my dizzy spells.Click to expand...
> 
> I was leg cramped and dizzy when I got back in, haha, man this pregnancy makes me feel like an old elephant :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking with all this talk of a doppler I should buy one! Goes online shoppingClick to expand...


I know! This place is full of peer pressure! :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

AJThomas said:


> I'm constantly hungry but at the same time nothing looks or sounds good. So altho I'm starving I still have to force myself to eat something.

This is me!! Dr wasn't too impressed I had lost weight since my last visit. But it really is soooo hard to eat when nothing looks or smells good.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

When im feeling well which is far and few between i eat everything! But most of the timefood doesnt appeal to me at all!


----------



## darkstar

All this talk of dopplers... 

*closes the laptop lid and steps away slowly to resist the urge to online shop*


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.

Ohhh boo :( ....try again tomorrow.... What kind did u get?


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.

boooo..... did u hear anything?

i wish it came with a demo sound for what to look for..... bc some sounds like a hb but its only in the 120 range. I defo found my HB tho as it was 90's. but for that little smidge i heard the dor knocking HB and the reader read 180's then i got excited and lost it....

this thing is addicting tho, and it makes me feel like im going looney! haha but i told hubby we wont try to hear again for another week... it just takes too much time to try and find it


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.
> 
> Ohhh boo :( ....try again tomorrow.... What kind did u get?Click to expand...

Super boo! Haha, I bought a sonoline B 3Mhz. I guess it's because I'm on the bigger size, so It's gonna be harder than on normal sized mammas. :shrug:


----------



## La Mere

Mine is waiting for me at the post office. OH and FIL are going to be going into town though so I should get to play with it tomorrow when they get home!!!

DeeDee- Did you try with a full bladder and stomach? I hear that's when it is easiest. And congrats on your plum!


----------



## els1022

AJThomas said:


> I'm constantly hungry but at the same time nothing looks or sounds good. So altho I'm starving I still have to force myself to eat something.

Sometimes I wish I had that problem...never really had too much nausea or ms unless I had an empty stomach. Everything looks and sounds good to me!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.
> 
> boooo..... did u hear anything?
> 
> i wish it came with a demo sound for what to look for..... bc some sounds like a hb but its only in the 120 range. I defo found my HB tho as it was 90's. but for that little smidge i heard the dor knocking HB and the reader read 180's then i got excited and lost it....
> 
> this thing is addicting tho, and it makes me feel like im going looney! haha but i told hubby we wont try to hear again for another week... it just takes too much time to try and find itClick to expand...

I found mine all over the place, sometimes super loud. Hahaha, mine got up to 157 though... I was very sure it wasn't mine, but after a while of trying to hear some on the web I got the conclusion it was mine. :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U using enough gel?? I do t have one but a lot of the girls said u have to use a lot of gel and have a fuller bladder... Good luck!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Mine is waiting for me at the post office. OH and FIL are going to be going into town though so I should get to play with it tomorrow when they get home!!!
> 
> DeeDee- Did you try with a full bladder and stomach? I hear that's when it is easiest.

The first time I had somewhat of a full stomach but not enough water I would think. I'll try soon again.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> U using enough gel?? I do t have one but a lot of the girls said u have to use a lot of gel and have a fuller bladder... Good luck!

The first time I tried I used barely any because I was using just the bottle they gave and was afraid of using it all, it even went dry super quick. I then went to the pipi room LOL, decided to try again after I found a Aloe Vera gel, so used lots of that but didnt have a full bladder at all.


----------



## Little J

i could totally tell a different when i had a full bladder, i could hear eevrything..... my blood flow, my heartbeat..... but after i went potty its hard for me to find much now....

gosh i wish my Dr. would just let me get another scan before my 12 week, im DIEING here!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

DeedeeBeester said:


> I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.

Try doing it like you were going to go have a ultrasound :thumbup: drink lots of water and then a bit after that try so that your bladder is full :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

MissMummy2Be said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a heartbeat yet. I'll have to wait a week or two to see if I can by my own.
> 
> Try doing it like you were going to go have a ultrasound :thumbup: drink lots of water and then a bit after that try so that your bladder is full :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, then def. didn't have enough water if we are talking about Ultrasound amount LOL I'll try it with massive amount of water then. Thanks!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm in limbo! Hubby's new insurance doesn't start 'til after his first pay check, and I stopped seeing midwife a while back now. So i'm just... waiting. No doctors appointment or anybody looking at me! No 12 week ultrasound or anything. Praying it all gets resolved well and I'm able to go to an OB/Gyn by the first week of July, we've been working hard to get all the paperwork done before paycheck, which we think we have. Not hearing HB doesn't really worry me that much, I knew the odds were I wouldn't be able to though. But man I wish I could at least pay a private US now, but non will have me without a prenatal MW or DR signing me in...


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, I had my NT scan today. The tech kept saying everything was perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! And heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers on the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! Here's my favorite picture of boop, waving hi! I go for my MaterniT21 test tomorrow at 10. I think everything will be okay from now on!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I had my NT scan today. The tech kept saying everything was perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! And heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers on the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! Here's my favorite picture of boop, waving hi! I go for my MaterniT21 test tomorrow at 10. I think everything will be okay from now on!

Awesome!! Let us know how tomorrow goes! I'm so glad for you!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I had my NT scan today. The tech kept saying everything was perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! And heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers on the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! Here's my favorite picture of boop, waving hi! I go for my MaterniT21 test tomorrow at 10. I think everything will be okay from now on!
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg

Yay love the scan pic hehe :hugs: makes me very excited for mine tomorrow :) hope all goes well tomorrow so let us all know :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I had my NT scan today. The tech kept saying everything was perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! And heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers on the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! Here's my favorite picture of boop, waving hi! I go for my MaterniT21 test tomorrow at 10. I think everything will be okay from now on!
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg

Such a great scan! So happy for you :)


----------



## darkstar

That's great ducky


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay scan day is finally here. Just had a dream I forgot to drink my pint of water and had to run round the hospital trying to find some. Classic anxiety dream! Congrats to all the ladies who have had their scans and good luck to those who have them today!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Beautiful pic ducky!

Good luck to those ladies with scans today x


----------



## filipenko32

Deedee i can't find a hb either. Can find mine on either side of my pelvis where there is obv a pulse but not the baby's which would prob be 160 or something. Maybe too early?


----------



## gingermango

Ducky that is an amazing scan!!! Cant believe you can see baba's little fingers lol xx


----------



## els1022

Beautiful scan, ducky!! I love the little fingers waving!


----------



## mellywelly

Omg ducky what an amazing scan pic, the perfect little hand is so clear! Wow!

I have resisted the urge to buy a Doppler. Im actually excited about waiting to hear it at my next midwife appointment. I know if I had one at home I'd use it constantly and if I couldn't find a hb I'd be in a mad panic, and after my previous mcs I so want to just enjoy this pregnancy. 

I stop taking my progesterone next week, I'm slightly nervous to say the least!


----------



## PrimeraKitty

filipenko32 said:


> Have any of you girls got any round ligament pain yet? Like very uncomfortable stretching feelings and sharp pains? They're taking my breath away and I'm having to sit / lie down!
> 
> Congratulations Sonia! :cloud9:

yep I've been getting that - especially when I cough, sneeze and roll over in bed! Ouch!


----------



## PrimeraKitty

So I had my scan today... the good news is that Jellybean is "growing beautifully" (looks like it was measuring at 12w 2d? going by the details on screen!). We saw it's arms, legs, head, brain, heart and spine! Only problem is Jellybean was sitting bolt upright so they couldn't do the NT scan! 

So they sent me off for a 10min brisk walk with DF... Did that, came back, and tried attempt two - it was a bit better but Jellybean must've flipped over completely LOL. Still wasn't in the right pozzy to have the NT measured... they got me to cough quite heavily (not a problem for me atm I tell ya) and roll over completely on the bed but the sonographer thinks Jellybean had decided it was time for a snooze LOL. 

I reckon it was too busy showing off to Mummy & Daddy how much it has grown! :) Sooooooo the verdict... is I have no pics (bugger!) and I go back next Thursday for attempt two. 

The sonographer also mentioned that Jellybean was holding hands at one point - nawww! ... And I saw the words "Ant Placenta" come up on the screen, but she didn't say anything to me... so I might have an anterior placenta going on? I'll ask about that next week. (I did do a google tho, curiosity got the better of me lol). 

I also had my blood test today - no problem finding the vein, but then as soon as the needle went in the vein collapsed ... grrr!! ... I just did some movements with my hand (opening and closing my fist) which allowed them to collect the blood. Glad about that, I'd have freaked if they had started moving the needle around inside my vein!! EEEEK!! 

So hopefully I'll have a scan pic to share with you all next Thursday! (Gonna go try and figure out how to make my first ever scan pic my avatar!)


----------



## claireb86

Been for my 12 week scan. My due date is 5th January. Can you change that on the front page please?
I'll upload photos when I go onto the laptop. Baby was waving, kicking, jumping around. Had to see consultant about my blood pressure but hopefully that will settle down. Baby looks like a little boy to me, no particular reason just a gut instinct. :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

omg this is awesome...that is so adorable...your baby is waving!! look at those beautiful hands and fingers WOW!


duckytwins said:


> Girls, I had my NT scan today. The tech kept saying everything was perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! And heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers on the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! Here's my favorite picture of boop, waving hi! I go for my MaterniT21 test tomorrow at 10. I think everything will be okay from now on!
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg


----------



## nipsnnibbles

YES i notice that too...when they do an abdominal its better for a fulll bladder but when they do a trans vaginal its better if your bladders empty!
they always have me come in with a fuuuuulll bladder and start with an abdominal u/s, then i empty bladder and do a trans vaginal ....i like the trans vaginal better bc i think you see more


Little J said:


> i could totally tell a different when i had a full bladder, i could hear eevrything..... my blood flow, my heartbeat..... but after i went potty its hard for me to find much now....
> 
> gosh i wish my Dr. would just let me get another scan before my 12 week, im DIEING here!


----------



## Little J

ducky-what a cute scan!!

I cant believe its almost friday already! yay! Next week wed. is a holiday for us ladies in the US, so i took paid time off from work on next wee thursday and friday... i HOPE that makes time go by faster bc then i only have to wait 1 full week of work until my scan the following tuesday (july 17th) phew.... seemed SO long ago i had my "8 week" scan

goodluck to the ladies with scans today!!


----------



## EmyDra

Sassy Mum - OH has ordered me all the 50 shades books :haha:, hard to believe it was published in March and is now the greatest selling book for Kindle of ALL TIME! I can't wait to get started, but they haven't arrived yet.

The standard time to test for GD is 28 weeks, anytime before that is too early. I had a test at 24 weeks before and it came back fine, they gave me another at 28 weeks (because they had based the previous test on the wrong date :dohh:) and then I tested higher and my levels were of concern. This time I will also be 28 weeks. Considering that, it's weird that they are testing you earlier snowangel?

Deedee - honestly, It's just like being constipated and pushing out a big poo :blush:, it doesn't FEEL like it's your vagina, the senses don't allow that. Just the urge to push into your bum! The after effects are less nice, but at the time it's not so bad :)

OH touches my belly too, but it feels weird to me as there's not a bump or movement as such yet. He cannot WAIT to feel kicks etc :).
We told the news to our families and so far everyone seems happy, no negative reactions. My DS's FOB and paternal grandparents are also informed and happy for us - and that he's getting a brother or sister! So all is good, I'm so excited :happydance:

I'll be flying at 31 weeks pregnant with a toddler by the looks of things, so that'll be fun!

Greens - your pictures are fantastic! I wish we could have a collection of all the dating scan pics on the front page for comparison (in a spoiler of course!) love to see all our babies together.

Little J - so exciting you heard the heartbeat! :happydance: I'm borrowing a friends doppler but I haven't got it yet!

Rockell - I had gallstone problems (stones and inflammation) and put it down to heartburn!...learnt my lesson there too. They had ignored me once when I came in in agony, but the second time I hadn't been able to keep food down for 2 days and was in ketosis so was hospitalised. 

My appetite is better but general I'm not so bothered about most food. The idea of many things still turns me.

Ducky - that's an AMAZING picture! The detail on the little hand is absolutely incredible!

I re-read the leaflet for my 20 week scan (changed from last time) for my last scan and that one my hospital have stopped advising people to come in with a full bladder? :shrug: Mine was empty last time and the pic was fantastic! Strange how the advise varies.

I am getting :pink: vibes all over this baby now. I did get :blue: ones with my son from around this time so maybe I know ;)? Or maybe bubs will surprise me and be another little man!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My nt scan the lady told me no full bladder at all.. Which im happy about... Come to think of it. I still didnt do a scan with a full bladder yet lol. Theyve all been internal!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yea vaginal ones are empty bladder, well thats what my u/s tech says..it is weird how you get different advice all over the world, but then and again there are all kinds of DIFFERENT u/s machines all over too..so everyone is different ..thats probably why we get different advice! :) :)


Nikkilewis14 said:


> My nt scan the lady told me no full bladder at all.. Which im happy about... Come to think of it. I still didnt do a scan with a full bladder yet lol. Theyve all been internal!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

it is weird how you get different advice all over the world, but then and again there are all kinds of DIFFERENT u/s machines all over too..so everyone is different ..thats probably why we get different advice! :) :)[:thumbup::hugs:


EmyDra said:


> Sassy Mum - OH has ordered me all the 50 shades books :haha:, hard to believe it was published in March and is now the greatest selling book for Kindle of ALL TIME! I can't wait to get started, but they haven't arrived yet.
> 
> The standard time to test for GD is 28 weeks, anytime before that is too early. I had a test at 24 weeks before and it came back fine, they gave me another at 28 weeks (because they had based the previous test on the wrong date :dohh:) and then I tested higher and my levels were of concern. This time I will also be 28 weeks. Considering that, it's weird that they are testing you earlier snowangel?
> 
> Deedee - honestly, It's just like being constipated and pushing out a big poo :blush:, it doesn't FEEL like it's your vagina, the senses don't allow that. Just the urge to push into your bum! The after effects are less nice, but at the time it's not so bad :)
> 
> OH touches my belly too, but it feels weird to me as there's not a bump or movement as such yet. He cannot WAIT to feel kicks etc :).
> We told the news to our families and so far everyone seems happy, no negative reactions. My DS's FOB and paternal grandparents are also informed and happy for us - and that he's getting a brother or sister! So all is good, I'm so excited :happydance:
> 
> I'll be flying at 31 weeks pregnant with a toddler by the looks of things, so that'll be fun!
> 
> Greens - your pictures are fantastic! I wish we could have a collection of all the dating scan pics on the front page for comparison (in a spoiler of course!) love to see all our babies together.
> 
> Little J - so exciting you heard the heartbeat! :happydance: I'm borrowing a friends doppler but I haven't got it yet!
> 
> Rockell - I had gallstone problems (stones and inflammation) and put it down to heartburn!...learnt my lesson there too. They had ignored me once when I came in in agony, but the second time I hadn't been able to keep food down for 2 days and was in ketosis so was hospitalised.
> 
> My appetite is better but general I'm not so bothered about most food. The idea of many things still turns me.
> 
> Ducky - that's an AMAZING picture! The detail on the little hand is absolutely incredible!
> 
> I re-read the leaflet for my 20 week scan (changed from last time) for my last scan and that one my hospital have stopped advising people to come in with a full bladder? :shrug: Mine was empty last time and the pic was fantastic! Strange how the advise varies.
> 
> I am getting :pink: vibes all over this baby now. I did get :blue: ones with my son from around this time so maybe I know ;)? Or maybe bubs will surprise me and be another little man!


----------



## snowangel187

They tested me early because I had it last pregnancy. They will retest at the normal 28 weeks. It can develop at any time it is usually more of an issue later in pregnancy. My friend passed her 28 week gd test and ended up with it anyways. Last pregnancy mine was diet controlled at 28 weeks but I was able to cheat, each week it got worse and by the end was on a very strict diet. :flower:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hi snowangel, i was reading the post and i was wondering what is the GD test at 28 weeks...im still learning all abbreviations...im 13weeks 3 days


snowangel187 said:


> They tested me early because I had it last pregnancy. They will retest at the normal 28 weeks. It can develop at any time it is usually more of an issue later in pregnancy. My friend passed her 28 week gd test and ended up with it anyways. Last pregnancy mine was diet controlled at 28 weeks but I was able to cheat, each week it got worse and by the end was on a very strict diet. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Gestational diabetes.


----------



## duckytwins

GD is the test for gestational diabetes.


----------



## snowangel187

You can develop diabetes while pregnant. It goes away when u deliver. To test they have u drink a nasty orange drink to me it's like a super sweet chalky orange soda within a time limit and then u sit and wait an hour and they draw blood to see if your body tolerated it. :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls! I missed all the doppler chat yesterday!

Little J, glad you found the hb!!!! At about 9-10 weeks, I would literally only be able to find the hb for like 30 seconds and then the baby would move and I would lose it! You're right about the hb sounding like a fast knocking at a door. If you hear swooshing type beats that is your artery. Also try pointing the wand down towards your pelvic area on an angle instead of flat. at 9-10 weeks, I would only be able to find the hb every other day bc it was so difficult! Also, don't be scared to push fairly hard because the baby is wayyy nestled in! If you think it could be YOUR hb then check your pulse at the same time and see if the beats match up. Sounds like you did hear the hb though when you heard the knocking and esp if the rate was way up in the 180s!!!!

EEEEk best sound ever, right?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I had the GD test at 10 weeks as my father has diabetes and also because of my weight. I will have it done again at 24 weeks and 28 weeks as well


----------



## CharlieO

I'm going for a GD test next week... not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Hey girls! I missed all the doppler chat yesterday!
> 
> Little J, glad you found the hb!!!! At about 9-10 weeks, I would literally only be able to find the hb for like 30 seconds and then the baby would move and I would lose it! You're right about the hb sounding like a fast knocking at a door. If you hear swooshing type beats that is your artery. Also try pointing the wand down towards your pelvic area on an angle instead of flat. at 9-10 weeks, I would only be able to find the hb every other day bc it was so difficult! Also, don't be scared to push fairly hard because the baby is wayyy nestled in! If you think it could be YOUR hb then check your pulse at the same time and see if the beats match up. Sounds like you did hear the hb though when you heard the knocking and esp if the rate was way up in the 180s!!!!
> 
> EEEEk best sound ever, right?!?!?!?!!

I KNOW! im still in disbelief that it was the HB tho, gosh y am i so negative.... when it looks and sounds like an elephant, its an elephant :haha:
Having the full bladder defo helped with hearing... i could hear my arteries on both sides and then my own HB which was slower at 89bpm. So i kept looking for 5-10 minutes and i was in my recliner chair and pushed hard by my pelvic bone in the middle and i heard a light fast knocking and the BMP jumped into the 180's i only heard it for like 10 seconds before i got too excited and lost it... haha then i couldnt find it again :dohh: 

i wanted hubby to hear it bc it was so cool, but i had to pee SO bad after having a fully bladder and pushing on it. I told him id give it a week before i try again, my pelvic region is a tad sore from pushing the probe around

hubby is like "are u supposed to push that hard?" "wait i heard it!" haha when it was just the probe making a "thunk!" noise :dohh: silly guy

i really hope i can pick up the baby again for him, otherwise he will be satisfied when the Dr. finds it or if she cant either then to see baby on the US at 12 weeks


----------



## Little J

question....

is it bad of me to want to go to planned parenthood to get a US? My Dr. wont allow me to come in and get another one even tho my symptoms have dropped off (other than slight sore BB's, but im on progesterone so those cause sore BB's also) they basically said to wait until my 12 week even tho sometimes i cant sleep at night bc im worried.... they said as long as i im not bleeding/cramping heavily i should be fine

I wanna go to planned parenthood but my insurance wont cover as much as it would at my other Dr.s but I didnt know how having insurance works at planned parenthood. I know women go in there and its free but i feel like it wont for me for 1 measly scan. I dont want to lie to them and say "i just got a + HPT, im scared.. what do i do..." when all i want is a reassurance scan....and i dont wanna lie and say i dont have insruance bc i feel like they will catch me in a lie!


----------



## Lauren021406

Please dont stress it only hurts the baby. I really had no symptoms through out my pregnancy so far. had sore boobs, nausea, fatigue, headaches, and food aversions. Around 10.5 weeks my boobs started feeling better, nausea stopped, I still do not like food to much, and my energy started coming back. When I went for my scan on Monday baby was healthy! Just remember everyone is different and some people dont get that sick sov consider yourself lucky! I am sure baby is fine and plus you heard the heartbeat on the doppler!



Little J said:


> question....
> 
> is it bad of me to want to go to planned parenthood to get a US? My Dr. wont allow me to come in and get another one even tho my symptoms have dropped off (other than slight sore BB's, but im on progesterone so those cause sore BB's also) they basically said to wait until my 12 week even tho sometimes i cant sleep at night bc im worried.... they said as long as i im not bleeding/cramping heavily i should be fine
> 
> I wanna go to planned parenthood but my insurance wont cover as much as it would at my other Dr.s but I didnt know how having insurance works at planned parenthood. I know women go in there and its free but i feel like it wont for me for 1 measly scan. I dont want to lie to them and say "i just got a + HPT, im scared.. what do i do..." when all i want is a reassurance scan....and i dont wanna lie and say i dont have insruance bc i feel like they will catch me in a lie!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Please dont stress it only hurts the baby. I really had no symptoms through out my pregnancy so far. had sore boobs, nausea, fatigue, headaches, and food aversions. Around 10.5 weeks my boobs started feeling better, nausea stopped, I still do not like food to much, and my energy started coming back. When I went for my scan on Monday baby was healthy! Just remember everyone is different and some people dont get that sick sov consider yourself lucky! I am sure baby is fine and plus you heard the heartbeat on the doppler!
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> question....
> 
> is it bad of me to want to go to planned parenthood to get a US? My Dr. wont allow me to come in and get another one even tho my symptoms have dropped off (other than slight sore BB's, but im on progesterone so those cause sore BB's also) they basically said to wait until my 12 week even tho sometimes i cant sleep at night bc im worried.... they said as long as i im not bleeding/cramping heavily i should be fine
> 
> I wanna go to planned parenthood but my insurance wont cover as much as it would at my other Dr.s but I didnt know how having insurance works at planned parenthood. I know women go in there and its free but i feel like it wont for me for 1 measly scan. I dont want to lie to them and say "i just got a + HPT, im scared.. what do i do..." when all i want is a reassurance scan....and i dont wanna lie and say i dont have insruance bc i feel like they will catch me in a lie!Click to expand...

I agree!!! Try and relax :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Tiny baby has decided to go into hiding I think. I don't feel it move at all anymore. I felt it a little bit everyday and for the past few days nothing...hmm ... hibernating I suppose. It has been a very active little thing. 

Today makes 13 weeks!! Yay I'm a peach. One more week and I will be into the second trimester!! Come on!!! I am hoping that over the next week I will get my energy back and this ms will disappear. Even DH is fed up with it. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> question....
> 
> is it bad of me to want to go to planned parenthood to get a US? My Dr. wont allow me to come in and get another one even tho my symptoms have dropped off (other than slight sore BB's, but im on progesterone so those cause sore BB's also) they basically said to wait until my 12 week even tho sometimes i cant sleep at night bc im worried.... they said as long as i im not bleeding/cramping heavily i should be fine
> 
> I wanna go to planned parenthood but my insurance wont cover as much as it would at my other Dr.s but I didnt know how having insurance works at planned parenthood. I know women go in there and its free but i feel like it wont for me for 1 measly scan. I dont want to lie to them and say "i just got a + HPT, im scared.. what do i do..." when all i want is a reassurance scan....and i dont wanna lie and say i dont have insruance bc i feel like they will catch me in a lie!



I wouldn't do that. You heard the heartbeat so you know baby is fine. Try to stop worrying. :hugs:


----------



## JCh

Just wondering how annoncing went for everyone and more specifically if you had people start touching your tummy? I'm kinda nervous for that part...


----------



## Little J

i think i wouldnt be sucha basketcase if i didnt have my early MC before or knew all the ppl i do that have had a rough time with pregnancy (early MC, ectopics, MC AFTER seeing a HB) 

i know im annoying to you ladies about being concerned all the time about the baby, but i just let the worst get to my head.... i try not to let it, but it does

i hope i dont turn out to be a mom that sufficates their kid (not literally) and being a worry wart about him all the time! If i had a mom like that I woulda gone nuts! :haha:


----------



## JCh

Well you're close to the finish line of 12 weeks, not long now! 
I know that there are and will still be worries BUT it's important to enjoy each day as it comes. Good luck!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> Just wondering how annoncing went for everyone and more specifically if you had people start touching your tummy? I'm kinda nervous for that part...

Yessss they're touching my tummy and its mostly fluff so its embarrassing!


----------



## JCh

Isn't it the worst, at least if I had a protruding baby belly from the baby it wouldn't be AS awkward...?
I'm not a skinny girl by any means, hopefully people won't want to touch the bigger girl....? Plus baby is still near the pubic bone so it's like well... baby isn't where you're touching..... LOL


----------



## jrowenj

Gahahahaaaa. Please stop touching the 3 slices of pizza i just devoured lololol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did announce it and we got a very overwheling positive response but we couldnt hide it anymore! We are so excited! My sis in law freaked out on me ... I cant beleive u did that at 9 weeks, u can miscarry esp w diabetes.... My response was " all the better support system i guess ". She just seems mad at me over everything and i dnt know why!... I honestly dontcare, theres girls on facebook that announced it before they got to the docs to even confirm the pregnancy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont have too big of fluff to touch lol sooooo not yet, just hubby which i dnt mind!


----------



## Soniamillie01

LOL - I so have this, a guy at work was in the lift with me today and rubbed my tummy, like top tummy, under my boobs, which sticks out (tummy, not boobs, well they do too!) and I was freaked a little! More so because I know that's just fluff and baby is down by my vajayjay and didn't want to say anything incase he tried to feel!

He would have got a :growlmad: and a :dohh: and I would have been :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> LOL - I so have this, a guy at work was in the lift with me today and rubbed my tummy, like top tummy, under my boobs, which sticks out (tummy, not boobs, well they do too!) and I was freaked a little! More so because I know that's just fluff and baby is down by my vajayjay and didn't want to say anything incase he tried to feel!
> 
> He would have got a :growlmad: and a :dohh: and I would have been :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Tiny baby has decided to go into hiding I think. I don't feel it move at all anymore. I felt it a little bit everyday and for the past few days nothing...hmm ... hibernating I suppose. It has been a very active little thing.
> 
> Today makes 13 weeks!! Yay I'm a peach. One more week and I will be into the second trimester!! Come on!!! I am hoping that over the next week I will get my energy back and this ms will disappear. Even DH is fed up with it. :haha:

Our pregnancies seem to be a lot alike. I haven't felt baby for a few days either. I did hear a strong heartbeat at the dr yesterday tho. And I'm sooo hoping that once I hit 14 weeks I'll be "normal" :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Why do people think that because you are pregnant you are now like a walking buddha statue? I can't stand it! My MIL use to sit and rub and coo and baby talk at my stomach for about 30 minutes when I was pregnant with my DD. I HATED it. But I let her do it just so she wouldn't get her underwear in a wad. This time, if she comes anywhere near me, I'm going to get up and say I have to pee. I don't mind if I'm trying to let someone feel the baby kick but to just want to sit there and paw all over my stomach ... weirdo. :haha:


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> LOL - I so have this, a guy at work was in the lift with me today and rubbed my tummy, like top tummy, under my boobs, which sticks out (tummy, not boobs, well they do too!) and I was freaked a little! More so because I know that's just fluff and baby is down by my vajayjay and didn't want to say anything incase he tried to feel!
> 
> He would have got a :growlmad: and a :dohh: and I would have been :blush:

OMG, I love this comment! Exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## AJThomas

We've told a few ppl (mostly my mom has) but I don't have much of a bump so thankfully no touching yet, only from DH and sometimes my Dad feels to see if it's any bigger. When I do start showing I'm going to get a shirt or sweater that discourages touching, I really don't want to deal with all that. The idea of various ppl patting or rubbing my tummy annoys the crap outta me.


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I did announce it and we got a very overwheling positive response but we couldnt hide it anymore! We are so excited! My sis in law freaked out on me ... I cant beleive u did that at 9 weeks, u can miscarry esp w diabetes.... My response was " all the better support system i guess ". She just seems mad at me over everything and i dnt know why!... I honestly dontcare, theres girls on facebook that announced it before they got to the docs to even confirm the pregnancy!

I agree, people can be so rude.... I've decided to wait until 12 weeks to announce, there was a girl I know who posted on fb before her scan just to find out baby had no hb at 10 weeks.... Then you have to go back and tell people? Terrible!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Tiny baby has decided to go into hiding I think. I don't feel it move at all anymore. I felt it a little bit everyday and for the past few days nothing...hmm ... hibernating I suppose. It has been a very active little thing.
> 
> Today makes 13 weeks!! Yay I'm a peach. One more week and I will be into the second trimester!! Come on!!! I am hoping that over the next week I will get my energy back and this ms will disappear. Even DH is fed up with it. :haha:
> 
> Our pregnancies seem to be a lot alike. I haven't felt baby for a few days either. I did hear a strong heartbeat at the dr yesterday tho. And I'm sooo hoping that once I hit 14 weeks I'll be "normal" :rofl:Click to expand...




Well I'm glad I'm not alone then. Usually I'm not one to worry but I did think it was strange that after so much activity it just went quiet. But I still have my MS and there isn't any bleeding and baby was growing wonderful and going crazy at my last appointment so I know things are fine. 
I am so hoping the same thing. I am ready to be back to feeling normal. Being able to leave my house or walk to another room without panting. Every time I think I am starting to feel normal .... WHAM ... it all goes back down hill. COME ON 14 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea its true... I mean i just had a recent scan at 10+2 very strong hb at 176... And my 8 week one was hb 174... But im talking before they even got the blood test to confirm theyre pregnant... Im not saying its a bad thing, my point is theyre really are no rules anymore when to announc.. My hubbies mom told all her friends when i was 4 weeks! I kind of had a little fit about it though.. Lol


----------



## JCh

AJThomas said:


> We've told a few ppl (mostly my mom has) but I don't have much of a bump so thankfully no touching yet, only from DH and sometimes my Dad feels to see if it's any bigger. When I do start showing I'm going to get a shirt or sweater that discourages touching, I really don't want to deal with all that. The idea of various ppl patting or rubbing my tummy annoys the crap outta me.

Great idea! I will be on the lookout for a shirt that tells people not to touch!


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea its true... I mean i just had a recent scan at 10+2 very strong hb at 176... And my 8 week one was hb 174... But im talking before they even got the blood test to confirm theyre pregnant... Im not saying its a bad thing, my point is theyre really are no rules anymore when to announc.. My hubbies mom told all her friends when i was 4 weeks! I kind of had a little fit about it though.. Lol

I think announcing to close family/ friends is fine at any point as long as you're comfortable with it. And a lot does get caught with blood tests. I think it is a good idea to have a scan before announcing on something like facebook (that's all I mean)


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yea its true... I mean i just had a recent scan at 10+2 very strong hb at 176... And my 8 week one was hb 174... But im talking before they even got the blood test to confirm theyre pregnant... Im not saying its a bad thing, my point is theyre really are no rules anymore when to announc.. My hubbies mom told all her friends when i was 4 weeks! I kind of had a little fit about it though.. Lol
> 
> I think announcing to close family/ friends is fine at any point as long as you're comfortable with it. And a lot does get caught with blood tests. I think it is a good idea to have a scan before announcing on something like facebook (that's all I mean)Click to expand...


We waited until after our first appointment with the doctor before we announced it on facebook to our friends. We did tell family and close friends when we first found out but that was it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:wacko: Aaah, this topic! Haha, I didn't even know americans waited to say.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

"Y'all" know, this is going to be my first 4th of July here! Just noticed it's next week. I wonder what they do in the Dallas Fort Worth area...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ughhhhhh......lol... Yea well i announced early and my sis in law was the only one who took a fit! Not only that ut she called me superficial when i said i wanted my baby shower two months before delivery bc i didnt want to be uncomfortable and waddling! I want to enjoy my shower !! She also told me i didnt need to purchase a doppler it was nnecessary and if i felt i was going to miscarry i shuld just go to the docs once a week... Im like, really? Id rather not waste their time!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> "Y'all" know, this is going to be my first 4th of July here! Just noticed it's next week. I wonder what they do in the Dallas Fort Worth area...

Fire works!! Lol ull be hearing them all week im sure!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Normal ... what's that?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> "Y'all" know, this is going to be my first 4th of July here! Just noticed it's next week. I wonder what they do in the Dallas Fort Worth area...
> 
> Fire works!! Lol ull be hearing them all week im sure!Click to expand...

Yesh! We live very close to the Rangers Ball Park, Cowboy Stadium and 6flags, and just read there will be fireworks on the 3rd! How exciting!! hahahaha, Imma make my hubby carry this old elephant around. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ughhhhhh......lol... Yea well i announced early and my sis in law was the only one who took a fit! Not only that ut she called me superficial when i said i wanted my baby shower two months before delivery bc i didnt want to be uncomfortable and waddling! I want to enjoy my shower !! She also told me i didnt need to purchase a doppler it was nnecessary and if i felt i was going to miscarry i shuld just go to the docs once a week... Im like, really? Id rather not waste their time!


She sounds jealous ... and ridiculous! I think that is a good idea about the baby shower ... even more so because we are all due in January and (for me my due date is the 3rd) it is so close to Christmas and Thanksgiving and people do a lot of traveling for the holidays so why not do it early? You can do it whenever you want for WHATEVER reason! Tell her if she doesn't have anything nice to say ... stuff it! :haha:


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ughhhhhh......lol... Yea well i announced early and my sis in law was the only one who took a fit! Not only that ut she called me superficial when i said i wanted my baby shower two months before delivery bc i didnt want to be uncomfortable and waddling! I want to enjoy my shower !! She also told me i didnt need to purchase a doppler it was nnecessary and if i felt i was going to miscarry i shuld just go to the docs once a week... Im like, really? Id rather not waste their time!

That is SO rude - she probably has some jealousy issues or something going on...
It's your own right to decide to announce when you do! What a b*tch....
Maybe don't tell her next time? LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Normal ... what's that?

:haha::haha:


----------



## fingersxxd

I have a very strict no touching rule. I need a shirt that says "caution: I bite"


----------



## DeedeeBeester

fingersxxd said:


> I have a very strict no touching rule. I need a shirt that says "caution: I bite"

We should make one that said: "Beware!! Pregnancy is Contagious". :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

this site has some really cute "no touching" shirts https://www.cafepress.com/+dont-touch+womens-maternity

eta: LOOOOOVE this one!! :haha: https://www.cafepress.com/mf/15736071/dont-touch_maternity


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> this site has some really cute "no touching" shirts https://www.cafepress.com/+dont-touch+womens-maternity
> 
> eta: LOOOOOVE this one!! :haha: https://www.cafepress.com/mf/15736071/dont-touch_maternity


These shirts are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She has two beautiful sons, one was born a week ago... Its not like shes jelous im prego..not sure


----------



## AJThomas

Here's a wider variety https://www.cafepress.com/+belly+womens-maternity


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> She has two beautiful sons, one was born a week ago... Its not like shes jelous im prego..not sure


Maybe because her newest one was born so recent and now everyone will be focusing on your new little addition. :shrug: Or maybe she just has some issues. It really sounds crazy that she would say all that.


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Here's a wider variety https://www.cafepress.com/+belly+womens-maternity

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/20373900/i-am-not-buddha-br_maternity
HAHA See like I said ... buddha!!!!! Love it


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a shirt from my last pregnancy that says I'm not fat, I'm knocked up. My MIL hated it. I made sure to wear it around her often. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Nothing baby related, but heres the torch from yesterday, bit of a let down really 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0622.jpg


----------



## JCh

AJThomas said:


> this site has some really cute "no touching" shirts https://www.cafepress.com/+dont-touch+womens-maternity
> 
> eta: LOOOOOVE this one!! :haha: https://www.cafepress.com/mf/15736071/dont-touch_maternity

OMG, totally love that last one! Heheheh!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> She has two beautiful sons, one was born a week ago... Its not like shes jelous im prego..not sure

maybe she has had some hidden problems that u dont know about... like problems with previous pregnancies etc? i dunno

but thats rude of her to not seem supportive


----------



## Little J

melly- thats pretty cool! I dont think seeing anyone running would be fun to watch but the meaning behind it is pretty cool!


----------



## Soniamillie01

sassy_mom said:


> Why do people think that because you are pregnant you are now like a walking buddha statue? I can't stand it! My MIL use to sit and rub and coo and baby talk at my stomach for about 30 minutes when I was pregnant with my DD. I HATED it. But I let her do it just so she wouldn't get her underwear in a wad. This time, if she comes anywhere near me, I'm going to get up and say I have to pee. I don't mind if I'm trying to let someone feel the baby kick but to just want to sit there and paw all over my stomach ... weirdo. :haha:

Tell her you have wind! :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> She has two beautiful sons, one was born a week ago... Its not like shes jelous im prego..not sure

That is so incredibly rude. It defintely sound like some kind of jealousy to me..... but I could be way off and she just has a very funny way of showing concern :shrug: try not to let her bother you too much whatever her problem is...


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Why do people think that because you are pregnant you are now like a walking buddha statue? I can't stand it! My MIL use to sit and rub and coo and baby talk at my stomach for about 30 minutes when I was pregnant with my DD. I HATED it. But I let her do it just so she wouldn't get her underwear in a wad. This time, if she comes anywhere near me, I'm going to get up and say I have to pee. I don't mind if I'm trying to let someone feel the baby kick but to just want to sit there and paw all over my stomach ... weirdo. :haha:
> 
> Tell her you have wind! :rofl:Click to expand...


She is kind of a weird woman and wouldn't care. I would have to physically get up and leave ... thankfully though I don't think she will be touching me this time around. Her and I now avoid one another and just be civil if we have to be in the same room with one another which is very rarely. So I don't think she will be coming to touch me at all. *knock on wood*


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, scan went well! Saw baby moving about, and a good heartbeat (she couldn't tell me what it's rate was but said it was plenty fast?!). She said it was looking good and had everything it should have at this point. They managed to get the NT measurement done (1.5mm) and she put me two days ahead so my due date is now 6 January! I was so relieved and happy, I shed a little tear and then I got my blood taken for the other part of the DS test. Here are the two best pictures we got. 
 



Attached Files:







Little bean foot.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









Little bean hand.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Little J

very nice Lilah!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Very cute Lilah!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe your sa is shaped like a heart!


----------



## fingersxxd

So I went to look at my scan pics and they're NOT MINE!!!


----------



## jrowenj

fingersxxd said:


> So I went to look at my scan pics and they're NOT MINE!!!

Whhhaaaaaaattttt


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Whattttt omggggggggg.... Wth?!


----------



## sassy_mom

fingersxxd said:


> So I went to look at my scan pics and they're NOT MINE!!!

Ok that is creepy!


----------



## Little J

how are the scan pics not yours?! who F'd that up?! 

that does NOT seem legally ok


----------



## Lilahbear

fingersxxd said:


> So I went to look at my scan pics and they're NOT MINE!!!

That is astounding. How on earth did they manage to give you the wrong pictures?!


----------



## fingersxxd

I have no idea!! It's definitely not mine. I noticed the dates were different and then saw the name. I live in a small town and I actually KNOW who they belong to. So I can only imagine who got mine! We haven't told anyone yet so it really freaks me out!!


----------



## Little J

wow, just as the person who you got im sure they may not have wanted to spill the beans yet either. were you shocked to know she was pregnant? :haha:

i would call the Dr.s office ASAP and express your concern and say u want your babies scans.... how flipping wierd and NOT cool:growlmad:


----------



## Lilahbear

fingersxxd said:


> I have no idea!! It's definitely not mine. I noticed the dates were different and then saw the name. I live in a small town and I actually KNOW who they belong to. So I can only imagine who got mine! We haven't told anyone yet so it really freaks me out!!

Poor you! I would be asking a lot of questions. Basically they have given part of your medical record to someone else and vice versa! I am sure that breaks all kinds of data protection and confidentiality rules!


----------



## Little J

i noticed my Dr. didnt put my name or anything into the u/s machine which is nice so that wont happen to me...and i can post the pic without having to cut out my name etc on the scan pic


----------



## Indiapops

Scan went well today everything is just fine :)
Not sure why its uploaded side lol
 



Attached Files:







20120628_121559.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









20120628_121027.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lilahbear

Indiapops said:


> Scan went well today everything is just fine :)

Yay, for a great scan!


----------



## Little J

Yay for great scans!!!! lets keep this good news coming in!!!!

i feel like im the last one to get a 12 week scan since im at the end of the month.... i feel like a follower and i dont get to experience all the new excitment as most of you that are active on here bc when i get excited about my next step, u guys have already experienced it like 2-3 weeks prior!


----------



## NellandZack

Aw yay for all the scans!!! :) I had mine today too but not sure how to load the pictures lol everything is right on track. I'm exactly 9 weeks and 3 days like I thought. Hear beat was 171! Yay can't wait to see my baby again but that won't be until 18 weeks!


----------



## Indiapops

fingersxxd said:


> I have no idea!! It's definitely not mine. I noticed the dates were different and then saw the name. I live in a small town and I actually KNOW who they belong to. So I can only imagine who got mine! We haven't told anyone yet so it really freaks me out!!

Oh dear..that's crazy I would go mad ..hope your ok x


----------



## KatieB

Had my dating scan yesterday and it was lovely seeing s/he dancing around! I've been put forward by one day so am now 12 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Rushed home to find they tried to deliver my doppler, had ten mins to get to post office before it closed! Just made it!

Found baby! So cute! First was 177 then second was 155 x


----------



## fingersxxd

I called the office they said they had been having problems. So I said you know you have problems and you're not checking the disks? Hmm...


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> "Y'all" know, this is going to be my first 4th of July here! Just noticed it's next week. I wonder what they do in the Dallas Fort Worth area...

I bet there will be a great fireworks display. Has ur hubby lived in the area for a while or is he new to that area? If he's not new to the area he probably knows where to go and watch them. If not you could probably google it or even ask at a store.. There are certain places that are better for viewing fireworks then others.. We live by a big city too they're great!
4th of July is also my anniversery.. The day the country gained it's freedom and the day I lost mine........ :rofl: :rofl:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ughhhhhh......lol... Yea well i announced early and my sis in law was the only one who took a fit! Not only that ut she called me superficial when i said i wanted my baby shower two months before delivery bc i didnt want to be uncomfortable and waddling! I want to enjoy my shower !! She also told me i didnt need to purchase a doppler it was nnecessary and if i felt i was going to miscarry i shuld just go to the docs once a week... Im like, really? Id rather not waste their time!

Ya know people like that are just not worth your time. I wouldn't associate with her at all. I wouldn't speak to her, and would probably avoid her and events she's at. But before cutting her off I'd make a comment like, "this is my pregnancy and I'll do as I'd like, if I want an opinion or advice I'll ask, other wise don't stress yourself." People like that drive me crazy! :growlmad:



Indiapops said:


> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea!! It's definitely not mine. I noticed the dates were different and then saw the name. I live in a small town and I actually KNOW who they belong to. So I can only imagine who got mine! We haven't told anyone yet so it really freaks me out!!
> 
> Oh dear..that's crazy I would go mad ..hope your ok xClick to expand...

I def would go back into the office and have a fit! Seriously? That's pretty unprofessional.. And if nothing else your scans are probably saved in their system and they should be able to print yours if somebody else already has them!!


----------



## Poppy84

Postman tried to deliver my Doppler but no one was in. Now have to wait to pick it up from post office tomorrow grrrr


----------



## La Mere

Hubby is bring mine from the post office... He should be on his way home soon :happydance: wish me luck!


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Rushed home to find they tried to deliver my doppler, had ten mins to get to post office before it closed! Just made it!
> 
> Found baby! So cute! First was 177 then second was 155 x

YAY! i cant wait til its easy to find mine..... little booger is kinda shy, he def. didnt get that from me! :haha:

my area above my pelvic bone is kinda sore bc i was pushing so much yesterday to find LO. probably shouldnt push that hard.... meh, well teaches me to try doing it without a full bladder again!

i wonder when ill be able to find baby with no problems....soon i hope!


----------



## Little J

La Mere said:


> Hubby is bring mine from the post office... He should be on his way home soon :happydance: wish me luck!

yay! Im sure ull find it in a heartbeat! <---- get it? :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Am I the only Doppler virgin ?


----------



## Soniamillie01

So also got my combined screen test results today which are low risk.
Does anyone know the actual values?

Mine reads ...

Trisomy 21
Background risk: 1:825
Adjusted risk: 1 : 281

Trisomy 18
Background risk: 1 : 9740
Adjusted risk: 1 : 194790

Trisomy 26
Background risk: 1 : 22927
Adjusted risk: 1 : 458547

Any thoughts?


----------



## mellywelly

That looks complicated, they just told me anything under a 1 in 150 chance and they offer further tests, over that risk is low. How long did it take to get your results back?


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> So also got my combined screen test results today which are low risk.
> Does anyone know the actual values?
> 
> Mine reads ...
> 
> Trisomy 21
> Background risk: 1:825
> Adjusted risk: 1 : 281
> 
> Trisomy 18
> Background risk: 1 : 9740
> Adjusted risk: 1 : 194790
> 
> Trisomy 26
> Background risk: 1 : 22927
> Adjusted risk: 1 : 458547
> 
> Any thoughts?

not sure exactly what they mean, but to me those odds seem pretty good your baby is going to be happy and healthy!


----------



## mellywelly

It's our wedding anniversary today, 9 years. It's gone so quick!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I had the test Tuesday, got the results today. V quick!

I was interested to see what the low risk range was, no worries though


----------



## mellywelly

Mine was over a week ago now, still not got results. Hope its not a sign something is wrong, hopefully just a slow NHS.


----------



## filipenko32

Sonia did the letter come back with the phrase 'low risk' on it?


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> It's our wedding anniversary today, 9 years. It's gone so quick!

Congratulations! I've been married 6 and a half months now and that feels like a long time, lol.


----------



## FitzBaby

Anyonenstarting to show yet? These past few days I feel like I have started. Even considering getting out the maternity pillow for sleeping!


----------



## mellywelly

Just had to google all the different triosomys, so ds is the 21. That's the one I know the low risk is over 1:150 don't know what's considered low risk for the others.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes low risk. I was shocked at how quick it was. I am sure it is normally to take 1-2 weeks as that's what they told me.

I think the ranges for those who are interested:

Trisomy 21 - at 30 yrs old, 1 in 850
Trisomy 18 - " , 1 in 3,000
Trisomy 13 - " , 1 in 10,000


----------



## Indiapops

mellywelly said:


> Mine was over a week ago now, still not got results. Hope its not a sign something is wrong, hopefully just a slow NHS.

They told me today..they would ring within a week if there are any concerns..but if all is ok it could take two Weeks..she said no news its good news x


----------



## filipenko32

Don't worry then Hun, they would no way say that if you were above average higher risk on the the low risk stakes, which is what I think you're trying to find out?? Low risk is low risk :yipee:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, was just curious to know but need to learn to stay away from
Google!


----------



## Lilahbear

They told me that I should hear within 14 days. I would get a letter if there was a low risk and we would get a phone call if anything came back high risk.


----------



## filipenko32

Also those trisomy pregnancies rarely continue to term and if they do they are fatal (except 21) They are also mostly early miscarriages below 7 / 8 weeks and if they do get to 12 weeks the 12 week scan will definitely pick up lots of markers such as unclear facial features, weaker hb, nf too thick, etc etc. I have had a trsimy 18 loss myself and it was a miscarriage at 8 weeks, behind dates, weal hb etc and I was 'only 31'. In fact most miscarriages will be because of a chromosomal error ie a trisomy or a monosomie it's just that even women who've just had one mc will never find out because they don't test after 1 or even 2 mc's. It's just random bad luck. With the blood tests AND the successful scan your chances are virtually zero.


----------



## brieri1

FitzBaby said:


> Anyonenstarting to show yet? These past few days I feel like I have started. Even considering getting out the maternity pillow for sleeping!

I don't think I'm showing, showing, but I can definitely feel my uterus in my abdomen and I can't lay on my stomach anymore.


----------



## mellywelly

Indiapops said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Mine was over a week ago now, still not got results. Hope its not a sign something is wrong, hopefully just a slow NHS.
> 
> They told me today..they would ring within a week if there are any concerns..but if all is ok it could take two Weeks..she said no news its good news xClick to expand...

Thanks, I was hoping no news was good news


----------



## lucy_x

Hey girlies, sorry iv been missing the last few days, iv been engrossed in the 50shades triology, and ill so not been about much....Now weve had a damned electricity cut which has fried the Ethernet port on my computer so got to have that fixed :growlmad:

Anyway, still awaiting my scan date, i know my hospital can take the pee with these things so i can wait patiently hehe


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> Am I the only Doppler virgin ?

I'm still a virgin. :rofl: :rofl: 

But am looking into buying one..


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone know if theres anything safe to take for hayfever, it's starting to drive me crazy


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't have a doppler either. I don't really want to get one as this is our last pregnancy and it seems like a waste. I didn't have one the first time and I was fine. 

I did think about getting to one of the cheaper listening devices so DD could hear tiny baby. Not sure that they work all that well so not sure.


----------



## Little J

i hate the "no news is good news" what if u lose my news?!

soooo i decided to use the doppler again (i know i know i said not for a week) but i had a full bladder and thought itd give it one more shot and nto move it around as much....

BANG! i got him!!! it sounded like a horse trotting..... the BPM read 130's-140's but it was hard for it to constantly pick it up.... i also noticed its very faint but defo there. Im assuming bc im less than 10 weeks its not as a strong pick up? 

I found my HB bc it was slower and 89. then i could hear the faint trotting thru the static speaker, and there it was! i really hope this is LO HB or im just stupid :haha: but from comparing it to others on youtube it sounds exactly the same!

now i just have to have a full bladder when i try with hubby. its crazy how low u need the probe!! i had it at the top of where pubic hair line would grow and angled down a TAD just like JROW said and there it was!

so crazy.... and reassuring

I still think its very odd i dont have any sickness at all or many symptoms other than slight sore BB's(only when i squeeze them) i am more fatigued but honestly thats it! crazy... i would thought a little bean woulda caused me hell with sickness!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> I don't have a doppler either. I don't really want to get one as this is our last pregnancy and it seems like a waste. I didn't have one the first time and I was fine.
> 
> I did think about getting to one of the cheaper listening devices so DD could hear tiny baby. Not sure that they work all that well so not sure.

i figured i needed one for my sanity.... to help me be calm in between the 4 week Dr. Apts.

this is our first and we hope to have atleast one more maybe 2 more


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds like baby little J! Mine was low too but baby kept moving, just like it did on the scan, don't think it likes being poked lol! Mine was above pubic line, more in belly, or where belly would begin if smaller. I think maybe uterus has moved out of pelvis


----------



## Kaiecee

I never used a Doppler probably won't but is there anyone not doing the extra testing?? 
I didnt for my first 2


----------



## Soniamillie01

Extra testing?


----------



## Lauren021406

she doesnt sound to to nice. I asked my mom to throw my shower in Oct because of holidays in november and december and she understood!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ughhhhhh......lol... Yea well i announced early and my sis in law was the only one who took a fit! Not only that ut she called me superficial when i said i wanted my baby shower two months before delivery bc i didnt want to be uncomfortable and waddling! I want to enjoy my shower !! She also told me i didnt need to purchase a doppler it was nnecessary and if i felt i was going to miscarry i shuld just go to the docs once a week... Im like, really? Id rather not waste their time!


----------



## Lauren021406

looks confusing. they just told me 1 in 10,000 which is the best it can get


Soniamillie01 said:


> So also got my combined screen test results today which are low risk.
> Does anyone know the actual values?
> 
> Mine reads ...
> 
> Trisomy 21
> Background risk: 1:825
> Adjusted risk: 1 : 281
> 
> Trisomy 18
> Background risk: 1 : 9740
> Adjusted risk: 1 : 194790
> 
> Trisomy 26
> Background risk: 1 : 22927
> Adjusted risk: 1 : 458547
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## Kaiecee

Genetic testing for problem


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh ladies i dont know why but im freaking out... This girl I went to school with were not really close as in, we dont hang out but we talk on facebook and stuff...we got married a week a aprt and she just found out she was havin a baby and we literally were due two days apart...miscarried last night.. I just get so worried..how can a perfectly healthy person have trouble staying pregnant while I have type 1 diabetes and am still pregnant? I just feel so bad for her.. And im also scared for myself.. She announced on facebook and everything and now im wondering if that was even a good idea on my end.


----------



## duckytwins

Sonia, I don't know what those numbers actually mean, sorry. What is trisomy 26? I've never heard of it. I've heard of 13, 18 and 21.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry Nikki matbe she has a medical problem or something she didn't know about but it seems like u have a strong jelly bean :)


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh ladies i dont know why but im freaking out... This girl I went to school with were not really close as in, we dont hang out but we talk on facebook and stuff...we got married a week a aprt and she just found out she was havin a baby and we literally were due two days apart...miscarried last night.. I just get so worried..how can a perfectly healthy person have trouble staying pregnant while I have type 1 diabetes and am still pregnant? I just feel so bad for her.. And im also scared for myself.. She announced on facebook and everything and now im wondering if that was even a good idea on my end.

i understand how u feel.... thats how i feel about my friend. But like all the other girls say, dont worry! i know its hard to not worry 

but uv been having symptoms right? and u said u had found baby on the doppler once? or do u not have a doppler?

its not long til your 12 week scan hun, plus if somthing DID happen, ull have love and support


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh ladies i dont know why but im freaking out... This girl I went to school with were not really close as in, we dont hang out but we talk on facebook and stuff...we got married a week a aprt and she just found out she was havin a baby and we literally were due two days apart...miscarried last night.. I just get so worried..how can a perfectly healthy person have trouble staying pregnant while I have type 1 diabetes and am still pregnant? I just feel so bad for her.. And im also scared for myself.. She announced on facebook and everything and now im wondering if that was even a good idea on my end.

unfortunately being "healthy" doesn't have much to do about having a miscarriage. Most of the time it is because of a bad sperm that fertilized the egg... so, it really is not preventable. Don't be worried. you have a healthy peanut in there!


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sounds like baby little J! Mine was low too but baby kept moving, just like it did on the scan, don't think it likes being poked lol! Mine was above pubic line, more in belly, or where belly would begin if smaller. I think maybe uterus has moved out of pelvis

oddly it stayed still pretty well..... there was only a second or 2 when i had to re-adjust bc i lost it. I find my arteries too.... the whole "swooshing cat" sound, and my HB.... it def. is reassuring knowing that there is another faster beating in there. 

now i feel better for my 12 week scan for sure. I guess we will see if hubby agrees with me about it being the HB. THere was a youtube video of a women that had a HB that sounds exactly like the LO i found and hers was in the 130 range.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I actually never ended up buying a doppler but when i went to the docsthey found it on doppler, loud n clear..then we did a u/s bc i had bleeding and baby was in there sleeping but heartbeat 176 at 10 w 3 d... :: sigh:: ijust need to relax!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I actually never ended up buying a doppler but when i went to the docsthey found it on doppler, loud n clear..then we did a u/s bc i had bleeding and baby was in there sleeping but heartbeat 176 at 10 w 3 d... :: sigh:: ijust need to relax!

oh yes, u need to relax! (coming from a physco worrier:blush:) but if u saw the baby after 10 weeks and the beanie looked fine, your good!

I worried so much bc my "8week" scan i was only 7+2 which i know i would be... and everything seemed find then, but i was still in that gray area that they say ppl can MC due to a chromosomal abnormality and my friend saw a healthy HB and 7+1 but MC and she found out at 10 weeks when she got her pap done. thats y i went into panic mode!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea its all scary, think im ok now...


----------



## duckytwins

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ughhhhhh......lol... Yea well i announced early and my sis in law was the only one who took a fit! Not only that ut she called me superficial when i said i wanted my baby shower two months before delivery bc i didnt want to be uncomfortable and waddling! I want to enjoy my shower !! She also told me i didnt need to purchase a doppler it was nnecessary and if i felt i was going to miscarry i shuld just go to the docs once a week... Im like, really? Id rather not waste their time!

Sounds like something my sister would say. She flat out told me I shouldn't get a baby shower because I already have twins. Ummmm, she had one for her second, and her two weren't as far apart in age as mine will be!!! Some people are just rude and self-centered. I say ignore her if you can. You do what you want! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

men can be so clueless and silly, i told DH i wanted to go look at some baby stuff today, play pen, stroller, car seat, compare prices, etc. So we set out and he met up with a friend of his and made plans to take him with us (like really?) First off i didn't want this friend to know i'm pregnant yet so i ended up not going to all the places i wanted to go, i did get a chance to go into 2 stores but DH was obviously rushing so i didn't get to look around much. I went into a 3rd store and bought two dresses, all 3 stores were just a few feet away from each other. 

So after taking me to those places, he and his friend went to a few places, leaving me patiently waiting in the car, we headed home (finally) and i quietly said, the next time we go baby shopping please don't make plans to take anybody with us, so he starts saying he didn't know i planned to stay so long in each store, and i went to all of 3 stores when i said i was only going to two, so i said fine, in future i'll just go with my mom since it was such a problem to you, then he gets upset about that and starts complaining and grumbling.

I mean is it too much to ask that we take a little time ALONE to get the stuff we need for the baby? Not to mention that the whole time he and his friend seem to be in a sprint race, i'm short of breath, huffing and puffing waaaay behind and nobody seems to care. Seriously, he does not want this pregnant lady to really go off!

*ok rant over* :)


----------



## duckytwins

mellywelly said:


> It's our wedding anniversary today, 9 years. It's gone so quick!

Congrats! We just celebrated 9 years on the 21st! Happy anniversary! :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

mellywelly said:


> Does anyone know if theres anything safe to take for hayfever, it's starting to drive me crazy

I think you can take Benedryl, but I think that's pretty much it. Mine is starting to act up again too and I do nothing but sneeze all day... I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hubby is bring mine from the post office... He should be on his way home soon :happydance: wish me luck!
> 
> yay! Im sure ull find it in a heartbeat! <---- get it? :haha:Click to expand...




Little J said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like baby little J! Mine was low too but baby kept moving, just like it did on the scan, don't think it likes being poked lol! Mine was above pubic line, more in belly, or where belly would begin if smaller. I think maybe uterus has moved out of pelvis
> 
> oddly it stayed still pretty well..... there was only a second or 2 when i had to re-adjust bc i lost it. I find my arteries too.... the whole "swooshing cat" sound, and my HB.... it def. is reassuring knowing that there is another faster beating in there.
> 
> now i feel better for my 12 week scan for sure. I guess we will see if hubby agrees with me about it being the HB. THere was a youtube video of a women that had a HB that sounds exactly like the LO i found and hers was in the 130 range.Click to expand...

Thanks Little J!!! We tried it a little bit after hubby got home. He was all excited, wanted to do it himself! So I put the gel on and almost as soon as he put the probe on me we heard the heartbeat! It was in the upper 120's but I am positive it was the baby because it sounded exactly like my DD's heartbeat the first time I heard it!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Genetic testing for problem


I am. I did it with DD and her levels were raised for the neural tube defect so they did an ultrasound and she was fine. It was barely over the limit. So I decided to go ahead and do it this time as well just to make sure.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I never used a Doppler probably won't but is there anyone not doing the extra testing??
> I didnt for my first 2

I did the extra testing only for the extra ultrasounds. :blush: The results of the tests tho mean nothing to me. I wouldn't terminate for any reason. :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ugh, my sickness. Ever since it came back I've been throwing up at least twice a day. I need a break, one of these past days I threw up 4 times! Since I got dizzy in the bathroom hubby kneels down behind me when I'm sick and holds me from the back, he can't see anything or hold my hair back because he gets really sick too, but he is making an effort to be in there with me now whenever he is home, which I think is really sweet of him. I'm soooo ready to get passed this though.


----------



## prayingforbby

So thankful. Had my scan today and it went awesome. Got to see baby bouncing around. Get to go back next week for my official scan.


----------



## darkstar

Oh good grief. Not only is OH hoping for a girl and referring to my bump by the girls name we have chosen, now my Mother has sent me a text message saying she's knitted a girls baby bonnet "no pressure lol" she said. I'm worried if it's a boy there will be disappointment all around me. Maybe they know something I don't!


----------



## TMT2012plus1

LOL - I'm a bit late, but I'm due January 22nd! :) Hi fellow January Mommies!!:happydance:


----------



## fingersxxd

Betheney you doing ok? Hope all is well and you've just got your hands full. Thinking of you til you're back here.


----------



## Poppy84

duckytwins said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if theres anything safe to take for hayfever, it's starting to drive me crazy
> 
> I think you can take Benedryl, but I think that's pretty much it. Mine is starting to act up again too and I do nothing but sneeze all day... I hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

I have animal allergies and I have been told not to take any medication. Benadryl is a big no no! 
My doc said I could take piriton that's suitable for children if I was absolutely desperate but I shouldn't be taking anything.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I had my scan today :D they are putting my dates back one week so i am now due on the 16th of January :happydance:


----------



## tinytears

Hello Ladies 

hope your all ok 

I had my first scan on Wednesday and it was awesome, I had convinced myself that there would be something wrong or no baby so it was such a relief to see it wiggling about on the screen with a nice strong heart beat :happydance:

here are a few pics of our little sprog x
 



Attached Files:







2small.png
File size: 483.1 KB
Views: 8









5small.png
File size: 484.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lillian33

Great scan pics ladies!

Hey Betheney, when you get a chance I need to go back a week too from Jan 1st to Jan 8th :dohh:

Thanks for all the work you do to maintain such a great thread :)

Hoping all our Jan mums are feeling good and looking forward to the weekend!!

xxxxx


----------



## gingermango

Lovely scan pics ladies :)

Is anyone else at the point where they can feel the baba is there, not in a feeling movements sense but feeling a lump/swelling there when they sit in certain positions? I can feel it there when Im sat at my desk :)


----------



## PrimeraKitty

Nikkilewis14 said:


> My nt scan the lady told me no full bladder at all.. Which im happy about... Come to think of it. I still didnt do a scan with a full bladder yet lol. Theyve all been internal!

Same here - I was so glad not to have to do my NT with a full bladder!! even tho I have to go back next week because Jellybean was sitting upright and not lying down hehehe. I was so uncomfortable for my first scan with a full bladder! Tho I ended up having to have an internal one in the end anyway!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes i feel the lump when i sit at the computer kinda above pubic bone whre my undies and pants USETA sit lol


gingermango said:


> Lovely scan pics ladies :)
> 
> Is anyone else at the point where they can feel the baba is there, not in a feeling movements sense but feeling a lump/swelling there when they sit in certain positions? I can feel it there when Im sat at my desk :)


----------



## Little J

AJ: some guys just dont get it.... all you can do is dicuss how u feel and hope they dont do it again.

LaMere: thats awesome you found the HB right away! i still feel skeptical somtimes about if i truely am hearing the HB or if its just somthing else, i watch those youtube videos and the sound is compareable so im thinking i have. I tried again lastnight with hubby but i couldnt find the baby again, it seems like only certain times in the day i can find it

Welcome newbies!! this thread moved thru pretty fast so be prepared!!:flower:

I am SOOOO happy its friday! I needed the weekend so bad.... and its another weekend closer to my 12 week scan!

LOVE the scan pics ladies!!!! Isnt it funny how we freak out and thing somthing is wrong (im a big culprit if this) but when we go to our scan it proves nothing to worry about? I guess we are forever going to be worrying mommies until the day we die!


----------



## Soniamillie01

HELLO FRIDAY - I have been waiting for you for what seems like forever!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy friday! Im a lime.. Tomorrow! :)


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Happy friday! Im a lime.. Tomorrow! :)

dont worry, monday ill watch over the prune level for ya :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol thanks!! We seem to be the early ones non this group lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well at least the ones that talk everyday haha


----------



## Little J

yea, im kind of an addict, haha

i always pop on during work to give my mind a "work break":blush:


----------



## JCh

:happydance: It's Friday! :thumbup:

Long weekend here in Canada, I'm so happy to not be working on Monday.
Instead I can stay in bed :sleep:


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> :happydance: It's Friday! :thumbup:
> 
> Long weekend here in Canada, I'm so happy to not be working on Monday.
> Instead I can stay in bed :sleep:

in the US (most) of us have wed. the 4th if july off to celebrate our indepencence day! but since its smack dab in the middle of the week this week.... i decided to use 2 days of paid time off for thursday and friday so i only have a 2 day work week next week! YAY! i can catch some Z'z'Z'Zs then! 

i have all intentions of doing housework, but im sure i wont get too far


----------



## Betheney

Hi fingersxxd and thanks so much for your concern, i didn't update everyone on here because i've had even more drama and i didn't want to stress everyone out without answers, 

I had some bleeding over the last two days, it was quite alot but was ALL dark dark brown almost black blood. So the doctors at the hospital both seem to think it was the second sac and that tissue was finally coming out. But asked me to come back for an ultrasound today. Todays ultrasound showed that there was a tiny bleed above the babies head but they're unsure if that's where the blood came from. But the tech and one of her colleagues beleive that the placenta actually is slightly abnormal, that it has an extra part along the top... like an extra bridge she explained. I can't remember what it was called but googled it at home and it seems to be "placenta succenturiate". It doesn't look like it's too much to be concerned about until delivery, it has a higher risk of hemorrhaging and having the placenta delivered incomplete, but i beleive its worse when the extra placenta bits aren't attached to the actual placenta and i think mine is all attached. I've read alot of women who delivered these kinds of placentas whole and no one even knew during the pregnancy and it's resulted in fascinated medical staff all crowded around looking at the placenta with extra bits. lol


fingersxxd said:


> Betheney you doing ok? Hope all is well and you've just got your hands full. Thinking of you til you're back here.


GD TALK!
I had a doctor test me early for GD last pregnancy but it was negative and then again when everyone else is tested and it was negative again. But the next doctor i had later said that the first test was useless at showing GD and would ONLY of showed pre-existing diabetes :shrug: silly conflicting doctors.

BELLY RUB TALK!
I love belly rubs and invite everyone all the time. It's like a hug. It's like someone is excited over my little bundle and are sharing in my joy. I want people to share in my joy.

MORNING SICKNESS!
Thought i was free from MS now i'm 13 weeks and because i haven't been sick since Monday... until today... vomited twice in 2 hours.

ANNOUNCING THE PREGNANCY!
Getting on a plane tomorrow morning to go interstate to announce the pregnancy to family mid next week!! YAAAAAY

SHOWING!
I'm definitly showing and don't know how i'll hide it from the family. I think they're going to see it before we can announce it.


----------



## CharlieO

It's friday afternoon here in the office and we just had a bbq! ~Not only do i have a real baby i think i have a food baby in there too! SO FULL!


----------



## Little J

Bethenny- i really hope things are ok with all the bleeding. Thats always scary when colored stuff comes out down there! My cousin at almost 7 weeks bleed VERY bad like a heavy period and she thought for sure she MCd but turned out the baby was fine but there was a pocket of blood below the placenta that had ruptured. She had her healthy baby boy in feb. As long as your little one looks good, youll be fine! :flower: 

I cant wait to finally see newborn pics from all the ladies in here in Jan!


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been really emotional this week hope today will b better :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry betheny u had to go thru that :( glad to hear baby is ok :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> I've been really emotional this week hope today will b better :)

Ughhhh me too! Been crying over stuff, happy stuff tho, all week lol.. My best friend just had her baby :)


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> AJ: some guys just dont get it.... all you can do is dicuss how u feel and hope they dont do it again.
> 
> LaMere: thats awesome you found the HB right away! i still feel skeptical somtimes about if i truely am hearing the HB or if its just somthing else, i watch those youtube videos and the sound is compareable so im thinking i have. I tried again lastnight with hubby but i couldnt find the baby again, it seems like only certain times in the day i can find it
> 
> Welcome newbies!! this thread moved thru pretty fast so be prepared!!:flower:
> 
> I am SOOOO happy its friday! I needed the weekend so bad.... and its another weekend closer to my 12 week scan!
> 
> LOVE the scan pics ladies!!!! Isnt it funny how we freak out and thing somthing is wrong (im a big culprit if this) but when we go to our scan it proves nothing to worry about? I guess we are forever going to be worrying mommies until the day we die!


The freaking out thing reminded me of my last pregnancy. My daughter was head down and ready to go for a while. And I had no signs of labor coming at all, so I convinced dh to bd he was to afraid to at the end of my pregnancy. But anyways we did and dd moved so much and in a way I had never felt that I was convinced we made her turn around :rofl: :rofl: I was soooo mad at dh and thought for sure because we bd I would have to have a csection :haha: luckily scan showed she was still in the go position and we bd no more. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Poppy84 said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if theres anything safe to take for hayfever, it's starting to drive me crazy
> 
> I think you can take Benedryl, but I think that's pretty much it. Mine is starting to act up again too and I do nothing but sneeze all day... I hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I have animal allergies and I have been told not to take any medication. Benadryl is a big no no!
> My doc said I could take piriton that's suitable for children if I was absolutely desperate but I shouldn't be taking anything.Click to expand...



I agree unless ur dying I wouldn't take anything. And even then I'd think twice. What they said was safe during pregnancy 10 years ago is no longer safe. Things that were not safe are now ok. I'm not going to let me kid be a guinea pig. I say when in doubt go without.


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for the love and compassion girls. 

Means alot.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I did the baking soda test and it didn't do anything :) 
So let's keep fingers crossed that it's right and it's finally a girl I'll b having


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im going to do baking soda this weekend:) with hubby, he is so convinced its a girl!


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to see all the new scan pics! They are so precious. 

Betheney - I'm glad to hear things are ok. I hope that they continue to be that way! It is always a little scary when something weird starts happening. 

Yay for Friday! Well I suppose yay for Friday ... my days don't really change any day of the week because I still can't really travel much or do a whole lot. I'm hoping that will change soon. I feel pretty good this morning as far as the tiredness is concerned. I only woke up once last night to pee and it wasn't until almost 5 this morning. I've noticed that I fall asleep on my side and by the morning, I'm flat on my stomach. Of course it is not comfortable after I wake up and I really wish I would stop turning over ... hopefully when :baby: starts making me bigger I won't be able to roll over. :haha: 

I hope we are able to do something for the 4th. We have a place we want to go but I am a little nervous about getting out in the weather. Heat likes to make me pass out. Even in the shade so we may have to wait until later in the evening to head out to where we are going. I love watching fireworks and we had a horrible view last year so DD didn't get to enjoy them really. 

The backaches have kicked in like something awful. A lot of due to posture I know. I went to a chiropractor for a year and he straightened out my back and neck really good but then I had to stop going and now I miss going like crazy! It would help keep some of the stress from my back. I use one of the preformed pillows between my knees to help keep my back aligned at night. It seems to be helping. 

I am still debating on whether or not to find out early ... the private scan is so dang expensive ...$80! I mean expensive when you compare it to a free one I will get if I just wait. Decisions decisions. lol! 

I checked the weather for today ... 101 today ... do they have a melting face on here?! BLEH! Too hot! I'm ready for fall. My favorite season! Mostly for the fact I can wear my knee high boots and the clothes rock! :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - sorry that you've had to go through that, sounds terrifying, but hoping it doesn't cause you many more problems

I am now convinced that we are having a boy, don't ask me why but I just think we are!


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Betheney - sorry that you've had to go through that, sounds terrifying, but hoping it doesn't cause you many more problems
> 
> I am now convinced that we are having a boy, don't ask me why but I just think we are!

im on the boy wagon as well... just a hunch! and iv take a couple of those goofy gender tests and all my results have come out boy. I always refer to the baby as a "him" haha


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Betheney - sorry that you've had to go through that, sounds terrifying, but hoping it doesn't cause you many more problems
> 
> I am now convinced that we are having a boy, don't ask me why but I just think we are!
> 
> im on the boy wagon as well... just a hunch! and iv take a couple of those goofy gender tests and all my results have come out boy. I always refer to the baby as a "him" hahaClick to expand...


Me too Little J! All the gender tests we've done and the quizzes and the chinese gender chart thing .. all say boy. The sonogram lady said she was leaning to boy .... we refer to jelly bean as him all the time. I really hope they don't say oh it's a girl! lol!


----------



## Soniamillie01

The private scans in the UK are about £80


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Betheney - sorry that you've had to go through that, sounds terrifying, but hoping it doesn't cause you many more problems
> 
> I am now convinced that we are having a boy, don't ask me why but I just think we are!
> 
> im on the boy wagon as well... just a hunch! and iv take a couple of those goofy gender tests and all my results have come out boy. I always refer to the baby as a "him" hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too Little J! All the gender tests we've done and the quizzes and the chinese gender chart thing .. all say boy. The sonogram lady said she was leaning to boy .... we refer to jelly bean as him all the time. I really hope they don't say oh it's a girl! lol!Click to expand...

HAHA, i know i keep thinking that im getting myself all excited for a boy that i dont want to feel "let down" if i hear its a girl. Even tho i dont care what the sex of the baby is as long as its healthy, but i guess its just a shock when u have a feeling and expect one thing and get told another :haha: i guess thats reailty tho


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Betheney - sorry that you've had to go through that, sounds terrifying, but hoping it doesn't cause you many more problems
> 
> I am now convinced that we are having a boy, don't ask me why but I just think we are!
> 
> im on the boy wagon as well... just a hunch! and iv take a couple of those goofy gender tests and all my results have come out boy. I always refer to the baby as a "him" hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too Little J! All the gender tests we've done and the quizzes and the chinese gender chart thing .. all say boy. The sonogram lady said she was leaning to boy .... we refer to jelly bean as him all the time. I really hope they don't say oh it's a girl! lol!Click to expand...

the chinese gender predictor says BOY, red cabbage test BOY and baking soda BOY! ITS gotta be a BOY haha my MIL keeps buying boy stuff anwyays. i mean a little girl can wear it but i wouldnt dare put a boy in pink :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I keep getting girl! Gender predictor, myths, the wedding ring test, old wives tales...


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Betheney - sorry that you've had to go through that, sounds terrifying, but hoping it doesn't cause you many more problems
> 
> I am now convinced that we are having a boy, don't ask me why but I just think we are!
> 
> im on the boy wagon as well... just a hunch! and iv take a couple of those goofy gender tests and all my results have come out boy. I always refer to the baby as a "him" hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too Little J! All the gender tests we've done and the quizzes and the chinese gender chart thing .. all say boy. The sonogram lady said she was leaning to boy .... we refer to jelly bean as him all the time. I really hope they don't say oh it's a girl! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> the chinese gender predictor says BOY, red cabbage test BOY and baking soda BOY! ITS gotta be a BOY haha my MIL keeps buying boy stuff anwyays. i mean a little girl can wear it but i wouldnt dare put a boy in pink :haha:Click to expand...



I feel the same way! It would be a let down at first because we are so psyched up for a boy. More so by the what they told me at my last scan. We haven't been able to find a girl name we liked yet either. The boy name came almost right to us and it fit perfectly .. even with our DD's name. We would love it no matter what but I know there will be that initial oh man! lol! Everything I have read though if they tell you boy at 12 weeks, it is about 85% right and by the ladies face ... it was like oh look what I found. lol! We wanted a boy with DD but when they said girl I was grinning from ear to ear and never thought again about it being anything but that. It is a wonderful feeling....ahhhh now I am so excited to find out again!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I keep getting girl! Gender predictor, myths, the wedding ring test, old wives tales...

hmmm maybe they know something :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Time will tell :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

gender predictor for me is a girl!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I am now going to try a strand of my hair out to do the ring test


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> I am now going to try a strand of my hair out to do the ring test

ooo let us know!! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Spin left to right, right to left, left to right ...

I have quite a thick wedding band though so not sure that helps?


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Spin left to right, right to left, left to right ...

In a circle is a girl, back and forth a boy


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh Betheney I was worried!! I wished you shared at least you could have been in our prayers. I think I was more worried that you just disappeared! I'm so glad you're ok. I had the "extra piece" of placenta with my first but didn't find out til they delivered it! I'm Fine so was DD and the experience was fine. But I won't share the details unless you ask, it's definitely tmi. I'm glad you're back.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yay! Got insurance card today! Now, to chose a Dr. <dun dun DUN> Woman, man...? Back home I'd just go to the Ob/Gyn my family went to LOL...


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Yay! Got insurance card today! Now, to chose a Dr. <dun dun DUN> Woman, man...? Back home I'd just go to the Ob/Gyn my family went to LOL...

If you know anyone in the area you could ask around. You can also try googling Doctors names. Sometimes you can find feedback about them.


----------



## La Mere

I'm a plum today! :happydance:

Betheney- so glad everything is alright. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!

It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Got insurance card today! Now, to chose a Dr. <dun dun DUN> Woman, man...? Back home I'd just go to the Ob/Gyn my family went to LOL...
> 
> If you know anyone in the area you could ask around. You can also try googling Doctors names. Sometimes you can find feedback about them.Click to expand...

Yeah, the insurance site has the in network doctors lists and hospitals too, the bad thing is that I have almost 100 + Ob/Gyn drs in a 10 miles radius from me. But they have them with stars according to their records. It's good I have that because I know nobody from around here :shrug: I'm like a newly bought chicken in a big market, completely lost. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

Poppy84 said:


> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?

I found it twice yesterday.. First time it was 125-130... Second time it was 130-135. I remember my DD hb was always 138-148


----------



## Little J

Poppy84 said:


> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?

thats what i picked up on mine between 130 and 140. It was hard to keep the constant BPM on the screen tho. They say a heartbeat below 140 is a boy :winkwink:

I first was having a hard time finding the HB bc i kept gettng my arteris wwhich would read low 100's/115. but those make a wooshing/cat sound. Could u find your HB? i easily can tell mine, its a nice constant beat and in high 80's. 

I really wanna try my doppler again bc baby only likes to be found certain times of the day. but i dont wanna over due it! I can never find him before bed, i think he cuddles up nice and good before i head off to sleep


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?
> 
> I found it twice yesterday.. First time it was 125-130... Second time it was 130-135. I remember my DD hb was always 138-148Click to expand...

Ya know, I really wonder if the 153 one I heard was mine or the babies! I was pretty sure it wasn't mine 'til I went online and saw that babies were 180's. Maybe it was the baby :dohh:


----------



## Poppy84

Yeah I looked for my heartbeat and it was in the 80s


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?
> 
> I found it twice yesterday.. First time it was 125-130... Second time it was 130-135. I remember my DD hb was always 138-148Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I really wonder if the 153 one I heard was mine or the babies! I was pretty sure it wasn't mine 'til I went online and saw that babies were 180's. Maybe it was the baby :dohh:Click to expand...

an adult heartrate shouldnt be 153, that means u have a serious heart conditon for it to beat that fast! a typical adult heart rate is usually 70-100 bpm. Babies HB can range from 120-180


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, i'mma try it again. How many large glasses of water should I drink before it? And I still have to wait an hour, Lord, I feel like my body has no ability to filter water and it just goes thru. Haha.


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, i'mma try it again. How many large glasses of water should I drink before it? And I still have to wait an hour, Lord, I feel like my body has no ability to filter water and it just goes thru. Haha.

i know what u mean.... i try so hard to hold a fuller bladder but i feel like once i feel the fullness its so hard to hold it and it hurts so i have to go really bad! 

i feel like my bladder goes 0-full in a matter of minutes and theres not inbetween!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?
> 
> I found it twice yesterday.. First time it was 125-130... Second time it was 130-135. I remember my DD hb was always 138-148Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I really wonder if the 153 one I heard was mine or the babies! I was pretty sure it wasn't mine 'til I went online and saw that babies were 180's. Maybe it was the baby :dohh:Click to expand...

I just found it again and it was like 133- 153 must have been the strawberries I had on my waffles this morning! :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ok, i'mma try it again. How many large glasses of water should I drink before it? And I still have to wait an hour, Lord, I feel like my body has no ability to filter water and it just goes thru. Haha.
> 
> i know what u mean.... i try so hard to hold a fuller bladder but i feel like once i feel the fullness its so hard to hold it and it hurts so i have to go really bad!
> 
> i feel like my bladder goes 0-full in a matter of minutes and theres not inbetween!Click to expand...

Exactly! And too much water in a small amount of time makes me feel sickish. Hahaha. Why does everything have to be a drama when our eggo is preggo? :shrug: LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?
> 
> I found it twice yesterday.. First time it was 125-130... Second time it was 130-135. I remember my DD hb was always 138-148Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I really wonder if the 153 one I heard was mine or the babies! I was pretty sure it wasn't mine 'til I went online and saw that babies were 180's. Maybe it was the baby :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I just found it again and it was like 133- 153 must have been the strawberries I had on my waffles this morning! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm going to stuff my face with a pound of sugar to see if I get the 180! Haha jk, maybe imma try me a cookie or something.


----------



## Poppy84

I didn't have a full bladder and found it anyway


----------



## AJThomas

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler and I'm so happy I heard heartbeat!!!! I was so worried I would be going to my scan and getting told there was no heartbeat again. I'm so relieved!
> 
> It said heart beat rate was 135. Is that ok?
> 
> I found it twice yesterday.. First time it was 125-130... Second time it was 130-135. I remember my DD hb was always 138-148Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I really wonder if the 153 one I heard was mine or the babies! I was pretty sure it wasn't mine 'til I went online and saw that babies were 180's. Maybe it was the baby :dohh:Click to expand...

That's waaaaay too fast to be your heartbeat, i don't even know if an adult heart rate gets up to that when we're sprinting.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..


----------



## brieri1

13 weeks today, woohoo!!!!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..

couldnt tell ya bc i havent had many symptoms of sickness at all... although today i felt a little light headed and felt just "icky"

but i do know they say once the placenta takes over then you start to feel better


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..

They did, but then came back. :dohh: we are all different, hopefully it's the end of MS for you! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I would like to say mine has taken over and I think I am feeling much better .. except the last few times I have thought that, I had 2 days of hell afterwards so I'm not saying a peep about my MS going away until I know for sure it has left the building! I did however manage to vacuum, load my dishwasher, strip my bed and wash all the sheets, wipe all my counters and scrub my shower down. I haven't been able to clean like that for 2 months. I'm tired now and have my feet propped up but I'm glad to have done so much! Now if I can just clean my other shower and mop. :haha: Perhaps tomorrow. I don't want to overdo it. Fingers crossed that this really is the end. 

:laundry::dishes: These are so cute! Some of the smileys make me laugh.


----------



## sassy_mom

So anyone going to see Magic Mike tonight? :haha: I wonder how many babies will be the result of the after effects of tonight? :haha::haha: I will wait until I can rent it for $1.


----------



## Poppy84

What is magic mike?


----------



## AJThomas

i cant bend over all the way anymore, my tummy is already getting in the way. I feel like i bend at my diaphragm now, not at my navel. Also when i'm hungry i can feel that it's in the upper half of my stomach instead of where i used to feel hungry before. Definitely think baby has come up higher now and my organs are making space.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Can't find hb on Doppler tonight. X


----------



## JCh

New movie with Channing Tatum as a stripper.... Google it!


----------



## La Mere

I tried the ring test with my late father's wedding band and it went back and forth... almost instantly!!!! 

DeeDee- Have you tried to find the heartbeat again?? Did you eat that cookie? :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

brieri1 said:


> 13 weeks today, woohoo!!!!

Me too! Happy happy! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> What is magic mike?

A movie coming out tonight with Channing Tatum as a stripper. It seems like America is buzzing over this movie. :haha: Everyone I know is going to see it tonight. You guys have fun. I still think it won't be that great of a movie. It's just a chance to see hot guys strip down. Not really sure how a story line fits in there. :shrug:


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> A movie coming out tonight with Channing Tatum as a stripper. It seems like America is buzzing over this movie. :haha: Everyone I know is going to see it tonight. You guys have fun. I still think it won't be that great of a movie. It's just a chance to see hot guys strip down. Not really sure how a story line fits in there. :shrug:

Channing used to be a stripper himself so it's kind of like his life....
He wants something "more", so there is a romantic aspect.....


----------



## jrowenj

am i the only woman in the world who doesn't think channing tatum is hot???? If I went to see that movie, it would be for Matthew McConaughey all the wayyyy 

vrooooom vrooooom!


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> A movie coming out tonight with Channing Tatum as a stripper. It seems like America is buzzing over this movie. :haha: Everyone I know is going to see it tonight. You guys have fun. I still think it won't be that great of a movie. It's just a chance to see hot guys strip down. Not really sure how a story line fits in there. :shrug:
> 
> Channing used to be a stripper himself so it's kind of like his life....
> He wants something "more", so there is a romantic aspect.....Click to expand...


Oh ok. I think I heard them mention something about that on the Today show. I just caught a clip of it. I know the theaters are really going to be packed tonight!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> am i the only woman in the world who doesn't think channing tatum is hot???? If I went to see that movie, it would be for Matthew McConaughey all the wayyyy
> 
> vrooooom vrooooom!

Oh I have always loved him! I love his voice! I love the commercials when he says you can't touch but I see a lot of lawbreakers. lol! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> am i the only woman in the world who doesn't think channing tatum is hot???? If I went to see that movie, it would be for Matthew McConaughey all the wayyyy
> 
> vrooooom vrooooom!
> 
> Oh I have always loved him! I love his voice! I love the commercials when he says you can't touch but I see a lot of lawbreakers. lol! :haha:Click to expand...

omgggg YES YES YES YES!!!! I was teasing my husband when we saw the commercial and im like... you may need to bail my ass outta jail OW OWWW!!!

He was on Live with Kelly this morning... so, I went in late to work because I HAD to see him... mmmm he's such a bad boy, i love it!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> am i the only woman in the world who doesn't think channing tatum is hot???? If I went to see that movie, it would be for Matthew McConaughey all the wayyyy
> 
> vrooooom vrooooom!
> 
> Oh I have always loved him! I love his voice! I love the commercials when he says you can't touch but I see a lot of lawbreakers. lol! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> omgggg YES YES YES YES!!!! I was teasing my husband when we saw the commercial and im like... you may need to bail my ass outta jail OW OWWW!!!
> 
> He was on Live with Kelly this morning... so, I went in late to work because I HAD to see him... mmmm he's such a bad boy, i love it!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## JCh

I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....

HAHAHA!!!! Yeah, a lot of women fell in love with him after that movie... not me... dunno why :wacko::wacko:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....

I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.

glad you got someone to take you by monday! Woo hoo!


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...

tell me about it! My husband is super tall, so he won't go to ANY movie with me! he says its uncomfortable and makes me wait for DVD!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...


I've never seen Dear John ... now I would LOVE to rent 21 jump street. It looks (and I've heard from friends) hilarious! I love Jonah Hill too. He's hilarious.


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it! My husband is super tall, so he won't go to ANY movie with me! he says its uncomfortable and makes me wait for DVD!Click to expand...



We usually don't go to movies but because it is so dang expensive. DH is 6'3 so if we do go, we have to make sure not to sit right in front of someone short. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it! My husband is super tall, so he won't go to ANY movie with me! he says its uncomfortable and makes me wait for DVD!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We usually don't go to movies but because it is so dang expensive. DH is 6'3 so if we do go, we have to make sure not to sit right in front of someone short. :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahaha yesss my dh is 6'5"! It is super expensive!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it! My husband is super tall, so he won't go to ANY movie with me! he says its uncomfortable and makes me wait for DVD!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We usually don't go to movies but because it is so dang expensive. DH is 6'3 so if we do go, we have to make sure not to sit right in front of someone short. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha yesss my dh is 6'5"! It is super expensive!Click to expand...



WOA! Yea that is super tall! Makes me a little nervous about if this is a boy! HAHA! My kids will both outgrow me by the time they hit kindergarten. :haha: I'm only 5'3 ... My daughter is already super tall for her age.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.

:haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:



> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it! My husband is super tall, so he won't go to ANY movie with me 7! he says its uncomfortable and makes me wait for DVD!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We usually don't go to movies but because it is so dang expensive. DH is 6'3 so if we do go, we have to make sure not to sit right in front of someone short. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha yesss my dh is 6'5"! It is super expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOA! Yea that is super tall! Makes me a little nervous about if this is a boy! HAHA! My kids will both outgrow me by the time they hit kindergarten. :haha: I'm only 5'3 ... My daughter is already super tall for her age.Click to expand...

Yesss im 5'2 and worry if i have a girl i hope she isnt a behemoth! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen Dear John ... now I would LOVE to rent 21 jump street. It looks (and I've heard from friends) hilarious! I love Jonah Hill too. He's hilarious.Click to expand...

I'm gonna sound like an add on a magazine, but: "It was a Laugh Out Loud movie from Start to Finish" :haha: Seriously, 21 Jump Street had me cracking from the get go.


----------



## brieri1

I feel like this thread already went through a Channing Tatum discussion... Or maybe that was a different thread. What's up with pregnant women and a sudden love for Channing Tatum? Lol.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.
> 
> :haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....Click to expand...

No problemo LOL, I'm from Guatemala City, Guatemala (It's bellow Mexico) Not quiet your average Latina Girl though, haha. Red haired super white fatish latina. Got the butt and the hips to prove it though. LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen Dear John ... now I would LOVE to rent 21 jump street. It looks (and I've heard from friends) hilarious! I love Jonah Hill too. He's hilarious.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna sound like an add on a magazine, but: "It was a Laugh Out Loud movie from Start to Finish" :haha: Seriously, 21 Jump Street had me cracking from the get go.Click to expand...

That is what I heard. I am going to send DH to rent it tonight from Redbox. Gotta love $1 rentals!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I feel like this thread already went through a Channing Tatum discussion... Or maybe that was a different thread. What's up with pregnant women and a sudden love for Channing Tatum? Lol.

Hormones and him being SUPER DUPER SEXY HOT! (I'm so glad hubby doesn't read this thread LOL)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I used to think he looked kinda chumpy and dumb but then I watched Dear John... It seemed to have changed my mind.... DH hates him so I have to pretend like I don't think he's good looking....
> 
> I actually Lolololoved him in Dear John, haha, and he def made me laugh in 21 Jump Street lol I need a girl friend that lives close by :cry: Hubby wont go to movies that show male strippers. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen Dear John ... now I would LOVE to rent 21 jump street. It looks (and I've heard from friends) hilarious! I love Jonah Hill too. He's hilarious.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna sound like an add on a magazine, but: "It was a Laugh Out Loud movie from Start to Finish" :haha: Seriously, 21 Jump Street had me cracking from the get go.Click to expand...
> 
> That is what I heard. I am going to send DH to rent it tonight from Redbox. Gotta love $1 rentals!Click to expand...

Redbox is the hit. LOL I feel like I've seen them all though.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.
> 
> :haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....Click to expand...
> 
> No problemo LOL, I'm from Guatemala City, Guatemala (It's bellow Mexico) Not quiet your average Latina Girl though, haha. Red haired super white fatish latina. Got the butt and the hips to prove it though. LOLClick to expand...

That's awesome, I've heard it's beautiful down there! I've never been out of the States, even though I've always wanted to travel. Though I have traveled a far bit across the States :haha: Maybe some day I'll get to travel more!


----------



## Poppy84

I am lost. I havnt heard of this stripper guy or this film that's out tonight. Has anyone else in uk?


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> I am lost. I havnt heard of this stripper guy or this film that's out tonight. Has anyone else in uk?

I tried googling it for the UK and it seems like it won't be released until next month. I kept finding July 11th.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.
> 
> :haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....Click to expand...
> 
> No problemo LOL, I'm from Guatemala City, Guatemala (It's bellow Mexico) Not quiet your average Latina Girl though, haha. Red haired super white fatish latina. Got the butt and the hips to prove it though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, I've heard it's beautiful down there! I've never been out of the States, even though I've always wanted to travel. Though I have traveled a far bit across the States :haha: Maybe some day I'll get to travel more!Click to expand...

I dream of going to Europe. :cry: Some day! It's actually pretty nice down there, my parents in law went for a surgery and they say it's a lot nicer than they thought it would be. I miss it so much, but I wouldn't change life with husband for anything. He is the only reason why I'm here.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.
> 
> :haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....Click to expand...
> 
> No problemo LOL, I'm from Guatemala City, Guatemala (It's bellow Mexico) Not quiet your average Latina Girl though, haha. Red haired super white fatish latina. Got the butt and the hips to prove it though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, I've heard it's beautiful down there! I've never been out of the States, even though I've always wanted to travel. Though I have traveled a far bit across the States :haha: Maybe some day I'll get to travel more!Click to expand...
> 
> I dream of going to Europe. :cry: Some day! It's actually pretty nice down there, my parents in law went for a surgery and they say it's a lot nicer than they thought it would be. I miss it so much, but I wouldn't change life with husband for anything. He is the only reason why I'm here.Click to expand...

I can't imagine how hard it is for you. I'm just states away from where I grew up but it is so completely different in so many ways. Oh I would love to go to Europe too, a fair bit of my ancestors came from Europe so, it would be kinda nice to see where they came from. How did you and your husband meet? :blush: Sorry for asking so many questions....


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> am i the only woman in the world who doesn't think channing tatum is hot???? If I went to see that movie, it would be for Matthew McConaughey all the wayyyy
> 
> vrooooom vrooooom!
> 
> Oh I have always loved him! I love his voice! I love the commercials when he says you can't touch but I see a lot of lawbreakers. lol! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> omgggg YES YES YES YES!!!! I was teasing my husband when we saw the commercial and im like... you may need to bail my ass outta jail OW OWWW!!!
> 
> He was on Live with Kelly this morning... so, I went in late to work because I HAD to see him... mmmm he's such a bad boy, i love it!Click to expand...

i watched the trailer..........ya i think it's his voice......i think i said something similar.......hilarious!! im going sunday.........but im team channing!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.
> 
> :haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....Click to expand...
> 
> No problemo LOL, I'm from Guatemala City, Guatemala (It's bellow Mexico) Not quiet your average Latina Girl though, haha. Red haired super white fatish latina. Got the butt and the hips to prove it though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, I've heard it's beautiful down there! I've never been out of the States, even though I've always wanted to travel. Though I have traveled a far bit across the States :haha: Maybe some day I'll get to travel more!Click to expand...
> 
> I dream of going to Europe. :cry: Some day! It's actually pretty nice down there, my parents in law went for a surgery and they say it's a lot nicer than they thought it would be. I miss it so much, but I wouldn't change life with husband for anything. He is the only reason why I'm here.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine how hard it is for you. I'm just states away from where I grew up but it is so completely different in so many ways. Oh I would love to go to Europe too, a fair bit of my ancestors came from Europe so, it would be kinda nice to see where they came from. How did you and your husband meet? :blush: Sorry for asking so many questions....Click to expand...

Haha, it's fine! My ancestors are actually from Spain, Germany and Mayan. LOL We met on Internet, we were friends for a long time 'till we actually started getting "romantically involved" hahaha. He visited me often and then we were engaged for 10 months before I got my fiance visa and got married over here on his parents land. It was a sweet texan garden wedding. 6 months into our marriage and we got a little baby blessing! He is actually younger, but I'm so proud of him, he is 23 almost 24 and takes care of me as well as he can. Studied hard and now provides for us. It's kinda funny, I was going to work too, but the same day I had my Green Card approved I had my Positive Pregnancy Test... so there went that Hahahaha.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I got caught in the moment trying to find a dr I forgot about doppler, sheesh it's so hard to find a Dr, one of them told me my first app would be in a month, and I went: Are you crazy? I'm already 12 weeks, will it be a gender scan?! Haha. But finally got one that will see me this monday, with Ultrasound! Just hope Hubby can make it haha or I'll be taking a cab to my first ever doctor appointment in the US. Scary when I think about it that way.
> 
> :haha: totally understandable! its great that you got someone to see you on monday!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Where exactly are you from, DeeDee? If you don't mind me asking....Click to expand...
> 
> No problemo LOL, I'm from Guatemala City, Guatemala (It's bellow Mexico) Not quiet your average Latina Girl though, haha. Red haired super white fatish latina. Got the butt and the hips to prove it though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, I've heard it's beautiful down there! I've never been out of the States, even though I've always wanted to travel. Though I have traveled a far bit across the States :haha: Maybe some day I'll get to travel more!Click to expand...
> 
> I dream of going to Europe. :cry: Some day! It's actually pretty nice down there, my parents in law went for a surgery and they say it's a lot nicer than they thought it would be. I miss it so much, but I wouldn't change life with husband for anything. He is the only reason why I'm here.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine how hard it is for you. I'm just states away from where I grew up but it is so completely different in so many ways. Oh I would love to go to Europe too, a fair bit of my ancestors came from Europe so, it would be kinda nice to see where they came from. How did you and your husband meet? :blush: Sorry for asking so many questions....Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it's fine! My ancestors are actually from Spain, Germany and Mayan. LOL We met on Internet, we were friends for a long time 'till we actually started getting "romantically involved" hahaha. He visited me often and then we were engaged for 10 months before I got my fiance visa and got married over here on his parents land. It was a sweet texan garden wedding. 6 months into our marriage and we got a little baby blessing! He is actually younger, but I'm so proud of him, he is 23 almost 24 and takes care of me as well as he can. Studied hard and now provides for us. It's kinda funny, I was going to work too, but the same day I had my Green Card approved I had my Positive Pregnancy Test... so there went that Hahahaha.Click to expand...

:) Awesome, my mom's mom is German. That kinda reminds me of my hubby and me. :rofl: we met at a native american ceremony when we he was 15 and I was 11. Then we talked online and on the phone forever, then he came to visit me in '06 then he moved down to Texas to be with me in '08 (we started becoming romantically involved end of '07 early '08) You're wedding sounds like it was wonderful. I still haven't gotten a "proper" wedding, but we didn't have the money when we found out we were gonna be a mommy and daddy, so we just got married common law at the courthouse. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

I told DH I'm pretty sure the Magic Mike story line will suck but I'm still going to watch it for the dancing :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

I've heard that a lot of people like the movie so far. I hear there are good butt shots ... so I will rent it and watch it for all the sexy nudity! :haha::haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..

My nausea seemed to get worse at 11 weeks :haha: I didn't start throwing up til then. 



sassy_mom said:


> So anyone going to see Magic Mike tonight? :haha: I wonder how many babies will be the result of the after effects of tonight? :haha::haha: I will wait until I can rent it for $1.

Me and some girlfriends are going tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..
> 
> My nausea seemed to get worse at 11 weeks :haha: I didn't start throwing up til then.
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> So anyone going to see Magic Mike tonight? :haha: I wonder how many babies will be the result of the after effects of tonight? :haha::haha: I will wait until I can rent it for $1.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and some girlfriends are going tomorrow. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry about your ms! I hope it eases up for you. I know Iam fed up with mine.

Let me know what you think of the movie. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

I'm just gonna wait for the DVD... :haha: not exactly a movie I can take DD to...


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..
> 
> My nausea seemed to get worse at 11 weeks :haha: I didn't start throwing up til then.
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> So anyone going to see Magic Mike tonight? :haha: I wonder how many babies will be the result of the after effects of tonight? :haha::haha: I will wait until I can rent it for $1.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and some girlfriends are going tomorrow. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your ms! I hope it eases up for you. I know Iam fed up with mine.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the movie. :haha:Click to expand...



Thanks!! :hugs: how are you feeling?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Adele is preggers. Any of you UK ladies is Adele?? :-= Hmmm Hahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:



> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Dids everyones nausea ease up around 11 weeks.. Like im def still nauseous but just not as much..
> 
> My nausea seemed to get worse at 11 weeks :haha: I didn't start throwing up til then.
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> So anyone going to see Magic Mike tonight? :haha: I wonder how many babies will be the result of the after effects of tonight? :haha::haha: I will wait until I can rent it for $1.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and some girlfriends are going tomorrow. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your ms! I hope it eases up for you. I know Iam fed up with mine.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the movie. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! :hugs: how are you feeling?Click to expand...


Today was a good day. I try to take it one day at a time. If I stay up too late, it makes me feel really sick. I continue to stay hopeful that I am almost at the end of the ms road.


----------



## darkstar

Is anyone else exhausted? I'm barely functioning the last few days


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Darkstar im exhausted, but my ms eased up for a few days..hope bubs is alright ut im pretty sure i might be getting a break for a few days lol


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Darkstar im exhausted, but my ms eased up for a few days..hope bubs is alright ut im pretty sure i might be getting a break for a few days lol

I'm sure baby is fine, my morning sickness finished weeks ago. I cant nap in the day so i just vegetate most of the time. I get nothing done


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar im exhausted, but my ms eased up for a few days..hope bubs is alright ut im pretty sure i might be getting a break for a few days lol
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, my morning sickness finished weeks ago. I cant nap in the day so i just vegetate most of the time. I get nothing doneClick to expand...

:rofl: vegetate that's me. :rofl: I am starting to have moments tho where I think I'm coming out of it!! :flower:


Sassy- me too! One day at a time cause one day I'm feeling fine and think I'm over it and the next I'm :sick: I'm starting to feel like its going to last my whole pregnancy!!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Adele is preggers. Any of you UK ladies is Adele?? :-= Hmmm Hahahaha.

Really that's awesome. I love her lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Alright deedee...im really adele, it just says im from pennsylvania lol.. I wish!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Will catch up on everything when I get home :)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Alright deedee...im really adele, it just says im from pennsylvania lol.. I wish!

:rofl: Good one, Nikki!!! :rofl:

On a side note.. I posted a new pic of my 12 week bump in my journal!! :haha: I think I am starting to show a lil!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

*Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> *Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.

:hugs: I'm sorry DeeDee. That's not even right of her. Everyone is different and so is every pregnancy.


----------



## Lillian33

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> *Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry DeeDee. That's not even right of her. Everyone is different and so is every pregnancy.Click to expand...

Agghh completely agree, certainly not right of her to judge what you do. Perhaps keep some stuff to your self next chat!! Dont let it get you stressed though, you know what's right for your body :hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Deedee that is SO annoying I don't know how you kept your cool, you did well!! Big :hug: I agree with Lillian, don't tell her anything in the future so she has nothing to wind you up with!


----------



## Samaraj

DeedeeBeester said:


> *Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.

That horrible hunny xxxx I hate it when people are like well I did/didn't do it. It really annoys me :-( 

I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh deedee i feel for u! I think the more ultrasounds the better! And as for thr gender thing my mil and fil said the same thing...why dou need to know, u cant be surprised? Iknow they were just saying its an amzing feeling but i like to be prepared!


----------



## jrowenj

Deedee - ppl are so annoying sometimes!!! When ppl say I should wait to be surprised, I say "well, I'm still gonna be surprised the day of the ultrasound. I just get to be surprise a few months early" lol or I say "I'm sure the day of giving birth is gonna bring enough surprises!"


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> *Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.

Chalk it up to her being uneducated. "back in her day" they also said smoking while pregnant was ok. And that it was a good stress relief. I know ur "newer" to the family so probably don't want to run ur mouth like I did to my family and laws. My statements were to them this is my baby and my pregnancy I don't want opinions or advice. This is my turn to parent and quite frankly I wasn't impressed at how you did so I certainly do not want advice. :rofl: then I proceeded to say that if they couldn't respect my wishes and rules then they didn't need to be involved in the baby's life. :rofl: to most I probably came across as a beyotch but truth is I'm an adult and dont need to put up with any drama or other b.s. my life, my choice. :thumbup: If u don't want to tell her off u can just either not keep her in the loop about things or tell her ur just following what the dr recommends he is the one who has the degree! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh deedee i feel for u! I think the more ultrasounds the better! And as for thr gender thing my mil and fil said the same thing...why dou need to know, u cant be surprised? Iknow they were just saying its an amzing feeling but i like to be prepared!

My MIL is the opposite she wants me to find out and call the second in know! But I'm making her wait at least 5 days so I can announce in person. And the only reason I'm finding out is because dh wants to know and I think dd will have fun (well as long as its a sister, cause she don't like boys! :rofl: )


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Deedee - ppl are so annoying sometimes!!! When ppl say I should wait to be surprised, I say "well, I'm still gonna be surprised the day of the ultrasound. I just get to be surprise a few months early" lol or I say "I'm sure the day of giving birth is gonna bring enough surprises!"

When people get super annoying with their opinions on what I should or shouldn't do my reply is "oh I didn't know you were having a baby". Said this to my mother in law the other day when she said she didn't like a name choice I had and suggested what she thought was a good name. :rofl:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

WOAH WHAT A JERK! Times have changed, and i say the more the better, so you check babies progress and keep an eye on baby make sure everythings going ok! back then in her day they also didnt have alot of the diseases and disorders they have now (or the cures)! She should respect your decision to know the gender before hand! i think its verrry rare now a days for ppl to have the "yellow suprise" i would be nice but sarcastic and say " isnt it crazy how the times have changed!! if drs didnt think it was recommended they wouldnt do these scans and tests now would they! if she is going to be a jerk then like you said make her wait!


DeedeeBeester said:


> *Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am so going to see this movie!! omg ...alot of babies will be a result of the coming out of this movie ....:thumbup:


sassy_mom said:


> I've heard that a lot of people like the movie so far. I hear there are good butt shots ... so I will rent it and watch it for all the sexy nudity! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> *Super Rant Alert* Ugh ugh and more ugh! Just got super pissed. MIL managed to get me pissed off even at distance! She can be a sweetie when she wants, but it seems like with her the toughest roughest one wins. She gave me a condescending look even on cam when I told her I was going to get what she called "another" ultrasound. She started out with her "I never needed one..." and I told her that "Times must of changed..." and she said: "No, they were around, I just never wanted them so bad..." UGH I said: Well for me the more the better. Really?! Is there need to compare her with me?!!!! When we told her I wanted to know the sex of the baby they gave another disapproving comment about how we wanted to get the gift without unwrapping it or something like that, because "She never did..." I remember when I had my first sonogram I told her I was relieved everything was ok and she said "I wouldn't of needed a sonogram to know my baby was ok..." Like really!! ??????????? UGH! She made me stand up and leave the living room so she could just talk to my husband without me getting even more pissed and saying something I'd regret! Anyway, sorry, I feel like spam now. Haha.
> 
> Chalk it up to her being uneducated. "back in her day" they also said smoking while pregnant was ok. And that it was a good stress relief. I know ur "newer" to the family so probably don't want to run ur mouth like I did to my family and laws. My statements were to them this is my baby and my pregnancy I don't want opinions or advice. This is my turn to parent and quite frankly I wasn't impressed at how you did so I certainly do not want advice. :rofl: then I proceeded to say that if they couldn't respect my wishes and rules then they didn't need to be involved in the baby's life. :rofl: to most I probably came across as a beyotch but truth is I'm an adult and dont need to put up with any drama or other b.s. my life, my choice. :thumbup: If u don't want to tell her off u can just either not keep her in the loop about things or tell her ur just following what the dr recommends he is the one who has the degree! :hugs:Click to expand...


:haha: I had to learn to be that way to my MIL ... she walked all over me for quite a while .. then one day I stopped her in her tracks and put on my big girl panties. She steps lightly around me ... I can't stand when whether new to the family or not, you get treated like you don't know what you are doing or even get treated like a child. :thumbup: snow! 

Deedee ... I'm sorry that she said that garbage to you! Sometimes people have opinions and they should really keep them to themselves! It makes no sense for people to talk like that to others. I don't really understand the need for any of what she said. It all sounded very vindictive! You'll find that when you are a first time parent, everybody and their grandma will give you advice whether you ask for it or not. You will be over analyzed about your parenting skills .... the thing to remember: You know what is best for your BABY and you. Try not to let her crazy ranting get the best of you. I'm sure she will get over herself. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar im exhausted, but my ms eased up for a few days..hope bubs is alright ut im pretty sure i might be getting a break for a few days lol
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, my morning sickness finished weeks ago. I cant nap in the day so i just vegetate most of the time. I get nothing doneClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: vegetate that's me. :rofl: I am starting to have moments tho where I think I'm coming out of it!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Sassy- me too! One day at a time cause one day I'm feeling fine and think I'm over it and the next I'm :sick: I'm starting to feel like its going to last my whole pregnancy!!Click to expand...

Vegetate ... yes yes! Me too over here. I'm starting to feel the same way about sometimes feeling it will last the entire time. All I have to say is it better not! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

nipsnnibbles said:


> i am so going to see this movie!! omg ...alot of babies will be a result of the coming out of this movie ....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that a lot of people like the movie so far. I hear there are good butt shots ... so I will rent it and watch it for all the sexy nudity! :haha::haha:Click to expand...


Yea I think the same thing. I heard there were a lot of butt shots ... my facebook was blown up with Magic Mike this morning. It seems like everyone went to see it last night ... well except me. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar im exhausted, but my ms eased up for a few days..hope bubs is alright ut im pretty sure i might be getting a break for a few days lol
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, my morning sickness finished weeks ago. I cant nap in the day so i just vegetate most of the time. I get nothing doneClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: vegetate that's me. :rofl: I am starting to have moments tho where I think I'm coming out of it!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Sassy- me too! One day at a time cause one day I'm feeling fine and think I'm over it and the next I'm :sick: I'm starting to feel like its going to last my whole pregnancy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Vegetate ... yes yes! Me too over here. I'm starting to feel the same way about sometimes feeling it will last the entire time. All I have to say is it better not! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Ya when I talk about how it could last the whole pregnancy dh says "quit ur whining u asked for this!" :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

So last night I watched 21 Jump Street. You were so right Deedee! I laughed the entire movie!!! It was great and then there was one small detail we didn't catch right away ... then DH asked me about it after the movie and I figured it out and we laughed for 5 minutes straight about it. Great movie!!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar im exhausted, but my ms eased up for a few days..hope bubs is alright ut im pretty sure i might be getting a break for a few days lol
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, my morning sickness finished weeks ago. I cant nap in the day so i just vegetate most of the time. I get nothing doneClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: vegetate that's me. :rofl: I am starting to have moments tho where I think I'm coming out of it!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Sassy- me too! One day at a time cause one day I'm feeling fine and think I'm over it and the next I'm :sick: I'm starting to feel like its going to last my whole pregnancy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Vegetate ... yes yes! Me too over here. I'm starting to feel the same way about sometimes feeling it will last the entire time. All I have to say is it better not! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya when I talk about how it could last the whole pregnancy dh says "quit ur whining u asked for this!" :rofl:Click to expand...


:haha::haha: :haha: When I feel bad I tell him it is all his fault! He laughs at me. DH told me you knew this was going to happen and I said no I didn't. :haha: You never know if you will get sick and you definitely don't know how bad.


----------



## sassy_mom

I told DH about the shirts that say no touching ... I told him about this one:

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/28147719/not-allowed_maternity

and he told me I should buy it!!! :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

I don't know what I found yesterday but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165


----------



## duckytwins

Where did you find it, poppy?? I STILL can't find anything on mine and I'm so frustrated! I scoured from pubic bone to belly button and nothing... :cry:


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> I don't know what I found yesterday but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165


Aww! Yay! I know that is a wonderful feeling! Part of me wishes I had one just to hear the little hear beating.


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Where did you find it, poppy?? I STILL can't find anything on mine and I'm so frustrated! I scoured from pubic bone to belly button and nothing... :cry:

Hang in there ducky! I'm sure little :baby: is just hiding and making it difficult. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

duckytwins said:


> Where did you find it, poppy?? I STILL can't find anything on mine and I'm so frustrated! I scoured from pubic bone to belly button and nothing... :cry:

It's exactly what I did. It was actually still in the forest though (sorry tmi) which I didn't expect at all. I think it must have been an artery I found yest. I found what I listening to yest again and it was a lot slower than baby's heartbeat.


----------



## duckytwins

I can find myself (artery?) all across my csection scar, but that's all I can find. Then I hear something that sounds like blowing wind. I keep telling DH I found the weather report. :rofl: but I can't believe at 13+ weeks I can't find boop! I tried going over where my Dr did my scan, but boop's not there. :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

duckytwins said:


> I can find myself (artery?) all across my csection scar, but that's all I can find. Then I hear something that sounds like blowing wind. I keep telling DH I found the weather report. :rofl: but I can't believe at 13+ weeks I can't find boop! I tried going over where my Dr did my scan, but boop's not there. :cry:

Are you pressing really hard? I literally had to dig the stick into just above my pubic bone


----------



## duckytwins

I'm pressing hard enough for it to hurt. I dunno... maybe I'll try again in a couple of days. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm sure ull find it soon!

I feel a lot less nervous about my scan on wed now. I just hope they don't put me in the same room I was in last time when I got told baby had died. I will absolutely freak out


----------



## duckytwins

I can only imagine what that must feel like. It was hard to go back to my dr's office at first after losing Tess, but it's better now. When we went to the hospital for the CVS test (which confimed the trisomy), I was put in room #666! I hope I never have to see that room again!!! 

Good luck at your scan on Wednesday! I'll keep my crossables crossed, but I'm sure it will be great!! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I told DH about the shirts that say no touching ... I told him about this one:
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/mf/28147719/not-allowed_maternity
> 
> and he told me I should buy it!!! :haha:

They have cute shirts.. I think I'm going to order a "Big Sister" shirt for dd. I had seen them in stores before I got pregnant, but never bought it. Now that I need it I can't find them anywhere.. :rofl:


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> So anyone going to see Magic Mike tonight? :haha: I wonder how many babies will be the result of the after effects of tonight? :haha::haha: I will wait until I can rent it for $1.

i went and saw TED instead! very funny:haha:


----------



## Little J

i was able to find LO for hubby yesterday, he was so excited!! I noticed LO goes into hiding when it gets to start being bedtime. I always catch him when i get home from work

Ducky- i know your a few weeks further than me, but i place the probe right above where my pubic hair line would begin and just angle the probe until i hear somthing..... i always come across my arteries (sounds like a wooshing HB/cat growl), windy sound which they say is the placenta i guess, my own HB and then my LO HB is very faint, bc of the static of the speaker you gotta listen close to a little fast patter/horse trot. My LO registers around 140's. Try and use alot of gel! Dont push too hard, but i noticed it helped ALOT having a full bladder

i hope you can find it soon, its so amazing hearing it


----------



## Poppy84

I can't wait for my hubby to come home so he can hear heartbeat too. I can see this Doppler getting addictive


----------



## Little J

Poppy84 said:


> I can't wait for my hubby to come home so he can hear heartbeat too. I can see this Doppler getting addictive

haha i know! im trying to refrain from using it agin for a while... i def. dont wanna over do it\. I know they say its safe but alot of places say not to use it too much just in case


----------



## Little J

little gummy bear is giving me a run for my money.... lastnight he was making me feel queezy and this morning as well.

Hubby went camping with his friends so i texted him and told him gummy bear doesnt like it and hes making me suffer for him being gone:haha:

this is really only the 2nd time ive felt like this, this is the worst ive ever had it but to ladies who get it bad, to them it could feel only mild im sure


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I told DH about the shirts that say no touching ... I told him about this one:
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/mf/28147719/not-allowed_maternity
> 
> and he told me I should buy it!!! :haha:
> 
> They have cute shirts.. I think I'm going to order a "Big Sister" shirt for dd. I had seen them in stores before I got pregnant, but never bought it. Now that I need it I can't find them anywhere.. :rofl:Click to expand...


I made my daughter one. I bought iron on letters from Hobby Lobby and just picked up a plain white tea shirt. I think I spent maybe $6 or $7 for everything.


----------



## brieri1

Good morning ladies. I'm not feeling to happy today. I already feel like I'm living in solitary confinement being a military wife and I think my hormones are just amplifying it. I don't know what to do to boost my mood. There's nothing around here except the base.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I told DH about the shirts that say no touching ... I told him about this one:
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/mf/28147719/not-allowed_maternity
> 
> and he told me I should buy it!!! :haha:
> 
> They have cute shirts.. I think I'm going to order a "Big Sister" shirt for dd. I had seen them in stores before I got pregnant, but never bought it. Now that I need it I can't find them anywhere.. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made my daughter one. I bought iron on letters from Hobby Lobby and just picked up a plain white tea shirt. I think I spent maybe $6 or $7 for everything.Click to expand...


I'm not too crafty. :haha: I might attempt it tho.. Maybe let dd help me make it the it'll be more special. :flower:



brieri1 said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm not feeling to happy today. I already feel like I'm living in solitary confinement being a military wife and I think my hormones are just amplifying it. I don't know what to do to boost my mood. There's nothing around here except the base.

Sorry you're feeling down. Where are you stationed? Do you have any family or friends off of base? :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

I've eaten two meals today and so far baby has been happy!! :wohoo: This is the first time I've felt "great" since getting my bfp, I'm hoping this lasts. :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. I'm not feeling too good today, I got up to take DH to work at 7.30am and then came home determined not to fall into bed. Done all the house work and then was in town by half nine. Picked my mum and niece up for lunch, who is so cute, she is 4 and struggles to call baby pipkin (name we call bump at minute) so calls it pumpkin and every time she runs off to play she whispers to my belly 'I'll be right back pumpkin, don't go anywhere and I might give you some of my icecream' love it!

Anyhow I had lunch and instantly started to feel unwell, I just think my eyes were bigger than my belly and I've been in bed since!

The Doppler can be tricky, I found baby fine first time, struggle second and then found I after ages. You really do need to press hard and LOTS of gel helps! Mine was higher then public bone, about an inch or two below belly button and to the right.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have been so tired today,..woke up at 8 amd fell back asleep from 10 to 12.. Just have no energy and i jst want to go back to bed :( belly isnt the greatest today either.... I feel ur pain!


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm sorry all of you ladies are feeling so icky today! Relax and take it easy! I'm about to get that way if I don't eat. Hungry baby. :haha:

Snow - I let my DD help ... she also got to pick out some butterflies to add to the shirt. I'll see if I can post a picture on here later of the finished product. You don't have to be overly crafty. You just need an iron. I accidentally ironed the B in big upside down so it came out backwards when I ironed it on. I had to take it off and do it again! :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

:rofl: I probably will do it all backwards.


----------



## Indiapops

I'm emotional today our is it hormonal??
We drove past my grandmas earlier.. I lost her a couple or years ago:( and I ofen feel sad when we pass her house but today I burst into tears I didn't really feel like I could control it..which its not like me..I put it down to being pregnant but I think its maybe knowing she won't meet my baby.

Hey hoe onwards and upwards :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Indiapops said:


> I'm emotional today our is it hormonal??
> We drove past my grandmas earlier.. I lost her a couple or years ago:( and I ofen feel sad when we pass her house but today I burst into tears I didn't really feel like I could control it..which its not like me..I put it down to being pregnant but I think its maybe knowing she won't meet my baby.
> 
> Hey hoe onwards and upwards :)

Awww. It must be a mix of hormones and memories.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thank you for your amazing support yesterday. I was feeling lots better when I went to bed, watch me a movie and just tried to forget about her comments.

Hahahaha. Hubby heard me laughing hard over some of the posts here and he was like a little child wanting to read what I was having so much fun about. Had to struggle to close the window hahahahahaha. He says we must be a secretive pregnant club lol. Little brat, he is having a blast trying to read what I'm writing. If he only knew it's about my rant! LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe india! So sorry your upset! Def memories and hormones! When i see a rainbow i always think of my uncle who i was close to and lost due to immature children with guns... He loved rainbows and when he would see them he would always call us outside to see them lol. Ahh i just cry thinking about it!


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies Ive had a wonderful day as far as food goes. I've eaten all 3 meals and I'm hungry for more. No nausea at all today!! :happydance: I've probably just jinxed my tomorrow, :rofl: but for now I feel amazing think I'll go eat another supper. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm happy for all of u whis ms is going away:) mine just seems to b getting worse


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My ms was only bad this morning, ijust had extreme exhaustion all day, but i finally got my butt out of bed and went to dinner with hubby.. It wssss deeeeeeeelicious! Steak, crab, and salad..... Yummmm


----------



## snowangel187

I have what I consider odd cravings. I want like a thanksgiving dinner. Turkey, stuffing, mashed potato and gravy. The works. And a lil apple pie wouldn't hurt. :rofl: I had the same cravings last pregnancy. I wonder if that means another girl. ;)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> I have what I consider odd cravings. I want like a thanksgiving dinner. Turkey, stuffing, mashed potato and gravy. The works. And a lil apple pie wouldn't hurt. :rofl: I had the same cravings last pregnancy. I wonder if that means another girl. ;)

:shock: I want apple pie now!


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> I have what I consider odd cravings. I want like a thanksgiving dinner. Turkey, stuffing, mashed potato and gravy. The works. And a lil apple pie wouldn't hurt. :rofl: I had the same cravings last pregnancy. I wonder if that means another girl. ;)

Mmmmm... that sounds soooooo good!!!! *drools* :haha: I really want something sweet now though...


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls i have finally read all the posts i have missed by going shopping yesterday lol how are you all feeling today??? i have a migraine :( but have to push on for my little man we have to do the food shopping today :wacko: might get some yummy stuff for me to munch on hehe


----------



## La Mere

MissMummy2Be said:


> Hey girls i have finally read all the posts i have missed by going shopping yesterday lol how are you all feeling today??? i have a migraine :( but have to push on for my little man we have to do the food shopping today :wacko: might get some yummy stuff for me to munch on hehe

I am sorry you have a migraine. Those suck, I hope it eases off soon. Oh I definitely would get a lil something for me.. like chocolate! :haha: 

AFM: I am doing alright. Been eating more lately as my nausea and throwing up seems to have stopped for now. :happydance: I've also been using my doppler at least once a day.. :blush: Just can't get enough of hearing my lil jellybean's heartbeat!! When I heard it earlier, it was fluxing between 150-165.. of course I had just eaten lunch not too long before lol..


----------



## fingersxxd

I am now making a full thanksgiving dinner (pie included) on my day off on Friday!!!


----------



## fingersxxd

PS Happy Canada Day!


----------



## snowangel187

fingersxxd said:


> I am now making a full thanksgiving dinner (pie included) on my day off on Friday!!!

What time shall I be there? :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well so long to feeling good... Lol.... This morning the toilet was my best friend :)


----------



## snowangel187

So my MIL doesn't like our name choices and I could hear her complaining to dh on the phone and then she starts suggesting more ideas she likes. Her whole idea is that we should be considerate of her and what she wants and of course she should like the name too, so I told dh to tell her she'll find out baby's name after delivery and if she keeps it up that's when she'll find out the gender too!! She hung up. :rofl: :rofl: I love it!! :haha:

How bout she shuts up and considers, this is NOT her baby to name!! Call me what you want but I say like it or lump it. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well so long to feeling good... Lol.... This morning the toilet was my best friend :)

I am still laying in bed dreading getting up, tho I had a great day yesterday the last four Sundays I've :sick: more then the norm. I'm now afraid of "Sunday" :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i cant beleive ur mil said that!! I love my mil dearly and we get along great but she said if its a girl the nursuyry will be purple.. I hate purple. Its her fave color... Ive also spat off some names to her and she clearly says ooo i dont like that ir something... But whatevs... Not her baby... Ive also noticed she complains about how other ppl raise their children and there is noooo way shes gunna let our baby do that... Im like..."have an ice pop after supper?" "why not?" lol... I dont know.. And like she couldnt wait to be a grandma... And now i feel she doesnt want anything to do with me.. I try to include her in everything but she doesnt say much... She has had two boys.. And well i dont know. Im so confused, maybe im just taking her the wrong way??


----------



## fingersxxd

Snow you're more than welcome for dinner on Friday! 

As for your MIL tell her to stuff it! DH and I didn't tell anyone name choices at all. Nor gender, not that we know. But if I was a "need to know" I wouldn't share it, would be my and DH's secret. There is nothing worse than being set in a name and having someone close to you hate it! My friend told me it happened to her with her own mother, so she didn't tell with her second. It's a lot harder for someone to say "yech" to a name when you hand them a newborn and say "this is baby ----".


----------



## snowangel187

I think too that I don't want to share but dh calls them right up and says this is what we are thinking. It is only my inlaws that know but first of all theyre not set in stone yet and second dh just doesn't care about what people say. I'd rather deal with the drama of them. of them not knowing then listen til my due date them trying to change our mind. Annoying. As it is I've agreed to use mil's dads name for a boys middle name. So she keeps it up I'll cut it from the list. I'm cold hearted. :rofl:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

wow your MIL is a control freak! I think that she needs to step back! THIS IS YOU AND YOUR DH'S BABY!! NOT HERS! yes its nice to get suggestions from your mil but the naming is left up to you two! i would leave her in the dark for a while, give her an attitude adjustment! your dh should respect your decisions and back them up!! good luck i think its hilarious what you said ROFLMAO!:thumbup::happydance:


snowangel187 said:


> So my MIL doesn't like our name choices and I could hear her complaining to dh on the phone and then she starts suggesting more ideas she likes. Her whole idea is that we should be considerate of her and what she wants and of course she should like the name too, so I told dh to tell her she'll find out baby's name after delivery and if she keeps it up that's when she'll find out the gender too!! She hung up. :rofl: :rofl: I love it!! :haha:
> 
> How bout she shuts up and considers, this is NOT her baby to name!! Call me what you want but I say like it or lump it. :rofl:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

OMG nikki i hear ya,. i am soo nauseous today! YUUK!:growlmad:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well so long to feeling good... Lol.... This morning the toilet was my best friend :)


----------



## Lauren021406

What names are everyone thinking??


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I think too that I don't want to share but dh calls them right up and says this is what we are thinking. It is only my inlaws that know but first of all theyre not set in stone yet and second dh just doesn't care about what people say. I'd rather deal with the drama of them. of them not knowing then listen til my due date them trying to change our mind. Annoying. As it is I've agreed to use mil's dads name for a boys middle name. So she keeps it up I'll cut it from the list. I'm cold hearted. :rofl:



:rofl::rofl:

Your MIL and mine sound like they could be twins. I have dealt with that ridiculous woman for nearly 12 years and now that I don't take her crap anymore I find so much humor in her craziness. I find slight enjoyment when she dislikes something that I am involved in! Unfortunately she has never particularly cared for me because I live in the South ... hillbilly hell is what I sometimes call it ... and my DH and all his family are from here. I however was born in sunny California and every ounce of me drips Cali! Despite being raised mostly down here, I have zero southern accent and I do not understand some of the strange southern customs. My MIL is a strict southern bell and would love nothing more than her darling son to be married to one of those hair brained idiots from the town he grew up in. :haha: Don't get me wrong, some southern people are absolutely darling and the hospitality is fascinating. But I would no more claim to be southern than I would claim to be a cricket. So to say the least I am the exact opposite of the dream girl my MIL had in mind. She has 4 sons and 2 of the others have perfect little darling southern girls. :haha: But it irritates her she can't have 1 more. MWAHAHAHAHAHA

We aren't overly involved with her because of some ridiculous stuff of the past that she caused but ... and this is how I can compare it ... she was a fake alpha dog and I stepped up to challenge her and she ran with her tail between her legs. :rofl: She steps very lightly around me. 
I am just so not into drama and I won't take it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> What names are everyone thinking??

DH and I have yet to find a girl name we like. We struggled naming our DD. We do however like the name Wyatt for a boy. :winkwink: maybe we won't have to think of a girl name!


----------



## Kaiecee

I already have two boys and I'm hoping this one is a girl but it's true what u say I can find a couple boys names me and dh like but it seems harder to look for girls names :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I already have two boys and I'm hoping this one is a girl but it's true what u say I can find a couple boys names me and dh like but it seems harder to look for girls names :)


We struggled with DD because every name was no I knew someone named that in school and she was kind of trashy or no that is a stuck up name. It seems that the attitudes of girls we use to know effect the name. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

We like Elian for a boy, haven't finalized on a girl name yet.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Elizabeth Anne for a Girl. My middle name is Elizabeth and 3 of her great grandmothers are named Anne.

Matthew Thomas for a Boy. Hubby's Papa is named Thomas.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Elizabeth Anne for a Girl. My middle name is Elizabeth and 3 of her great grandmothers are named Anne.
> 
> Matthew Thomas for a Boy. Hubby's Papa is named Thomas.


What cute names!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I feel like I'm about to be grounded. I don't want to go grocery shopping! :cry: I don't want to see or smell all that food. :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi everyone, have just found this group. I'm due 7th Jan x


----------



## sassy_mom

filipenko32 said:


> I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!

I was thinking about that the other day. I hope mine stays in January! lol! It didn't occur to us that we will have to do Christmas and then turn around and do a birthday party. :wacko: :haha: My DD was born on her due date so I'm hoping this one keeps its day too.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Blake or owen for boy...girls is undecided...but i live emma or reagan.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have a feelig baby will be born dec 31 lol...they said they wont let me go pass 37 or 38 weeks lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi jj-rabbit! Welcome and congratulations. Is this your first? How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Well DH and I went shopping today, was originally browsing but we ended up buying a bedroom set. Couldn't resist . . . Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi jj-rabbit! Welcome and congratulations. Is this your first? How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Well DH and I went shopping today, was originally browsing but we ended up buying a bedroom set. Couldn't resist . . . Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/


I tried looking but it kept changing me over to the US version of the site so I couldn't see the exact one.


----------



## snowangel187

My dr said he would induce me up to a week before my due date which would put me at Christmas day. :haha: pretty sure he will not willingly work on Christmas. I really do not want a December baby, I plan on talking to him at the next appointment to kind of get an induction date set in stone because my family will have to travel 1800 miles. I think Im going to see if he'll induce me new years eve late at night so I can have the first new years baby. :rofl: but then again he probably don't want to work on that day either. :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

sassy_mom said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jj-rabbit! Welcome and congratulations. Is this your first? How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Well DH and I went shopping today, was originally browsing but we ended up buying a bedroom set. Couldn't resist . . . Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/
> 
> 
> I tried looking but it kept changing me over to the US version of the site so I couldn't see the exact one.Click to expand...

I'll try to post a picture tomorrow when online x


----------



## Lilahbear

I am scared to say it, but I think my MS may be waning! I still feel nauseous and a bit sick in the morning, but this weekend I have actually been able to function! I really hope this is the beginning of the end of the MS. I am so ready to be able to do stuff again.

I think me and hubby are really going to struggle with boys names. We agree on lots of female names. The ones we like at the moment are Amelia Anne (Anne is my middle name, my mum's middle name and was my grandma's name. I have always said since I was a little girl that if I had a daughter her middle name would be Anne too) and Rowan Peter (Peter is hubby's dad's name). We are keeping an open mind though and who knows what we will end up with in the end.


----------



## darkstar

We have a girls name picked out, Sequoia, but the boys name I loved, Macsen (pronounced Maxon, it's Welsh for Maximus) OH doesn't like now so we're back to the drawing board on boys names and not having any luck. I like names that are either traditional or unique and not just trendy at the time.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We have Archie or Oscar for a boy, and Olivia for a girl shortened to livi x


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jj-rabbit! Welcome and congratulations. Is this your first? How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Well DH and I went shopping today, was originally browsing but we ended up buying a bedroom set. Couldn't resist . . . Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/
> 
> 
> I tried looking but it kept changing me over to the US version of the site so I couldn't see the exact one.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try to post a picture tomorrow when online xClick to expand...

I can see it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi jj-rabbit! Welcome and congratulations. Is this your first? How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Well DH and I went shopping today, was originally browsing but we ended up buying a bedroom set. Couldn't resist . . . Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/

That is really nice! We are looking for a white cot as we have white drawers and a wardrobe already which can be used for the baby. Will def have to have a trip to mamas and papas and have a look at that one! We bought our first baby item yesterday. A tiny little blue cardigan. Soooooooooooo cute and soooooooo tiny!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

filipenko32 said:


> I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!

Yeah, I already told in laws to count us out of their Christmas celebrations. We have to drive 4 hours to get there and 4 hours back. Can you imagine if I start labor in the middle of No Where Texas?! I've heard a lot that first time mammas can be ahead a couple of weeks. You just never know!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Urgh - there I was thinking ms had gone but no! Just cooked a lovely roast dinner, didn't serve myself too much as wasn't feeling great as was cooking it, probably the same as you'd serve to a child and wham! Right in the middle of dinner :(

Thanks for the comments re the cot, I really like it and it will fit perfectly with the draws and wardrobe we already have. We didn't get the mattress as thought it was quite expensive in there for the one they recommend - £250, not sure though, is that about right?


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!
> 
> Yeah, I already told in laws to count us out of their Christmas celebrations. We have to drive 4 hours to get there and 4 hours back. Can you imagine if I start labor in the middle of No Where Texas?! I've heard a lot that first time mammas can be ahead a couple of weeks. You just never know!Click to expand...

I'm pretty lucky as far as hospitals go I can think of 5 hospitals within 15 miles of me :rofl: one directly outside my neighborhood. :haha: the one I'm delivering at is about 10 miles away tho. I don't know if I would dare live an hour or more from the hospital like some ladies.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!
> 
> Yeah, I already told in laws to count us out of their Christmas celebrations. We have to drive 4 hours to get there and 4 hours back. Can you imagine if I start labor in the middle of No Where Texas?! I've heard a lot that first time mammas can be ahead a couple of weeks. You just never know!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty lucky as far as hospitals go I can think of 5 hospitals within 15 miles of me :rofl: one directly outside my neighborhood. :haha: the one I'm delivering at is about 10 miles away tho. I don't know if I would dare live an hour or more from the hospital like some ladies.Click to expand...

Yeah, there's some good ones around here too. But im not taking chances on visiting them for christmas if we have to travel so much just to see them and ill be in the end of pregnancy. Rather wait home close to hospitals haha


----------



## snowangel187

Why don't they wait to celebrate Christmas and all come to you guys when the baby is born? Or you'd rather them not. :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ur luck I moved to an area which the hospital doesn't take care of any type of pregnancy or anything like that so I have to go about 30-40 min away for my hospital I live in Quebec and I go to an Ontario hospital


----------



## els1022

snowangel187 said:


> My dr said he would induce me up to a week before my due date which would put me at Christmas day. :haha: pretty sure he will not willingly work on Christmas. I really do not want a December baby, I plan on talking to him at the next appointment to kind of get an induction date set in stone because my family will have to travel 1800 miles. I think Im going to see if he'll induce me new years eve late at night so I can have the first new years baby. :rofl: but then again he probably don't want to work on that day either. :haha:

Since I have to have a c-section my ob wants to do it at 39 weeks, which is christmas day. I go to a group of 5 ob's and "my" ob is the one who is on call for Christmas Eve and Christmas day. She thinks it would be so wonderful to do it on Christmas but I disagree! First off I don't want my little one to have a Christmas birthday and more importantly I don't want to miss Christmas with my two older children! On another note I have a habit of delivering too early so if I make it that far I'll be relieved!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Why don't they wait to celebrate Christmas and all come to you guys when the baby is born? Or you'd rather them not. :rofl:

I rather them not!!! :haha: We live in an one bedroom apartment. Hahahaha, they would have to come with sis in law, her 4 kids, husband, granny and them 2 LOL We wouldn't fit! hahahaha


----------



## snowangel187

It certainly isn't fair to A kid who has to share a birthday with Christmas. They get shorted presents wise I think. I'm considering having a party in July for the kiddos birthday and then just a family thing with cake or whatever to acknowledge their day. Idk.


----------



## Leinzlove

DH's birthday is December 26. He celebrates with his family and friends then. But our little family also celebrates on August 10. A day I gave him about 7 years ago. That way we can plan to do something.


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> I am scared to say it, but I think my MS may be waning! I still feel nauseous and a bit sick in the morning, but this weekend I have actually been able to function! I really hope this is the beginning of the end of the MS. I am so ready to be able to do stuff again.
> 
> I think me and hubby are really going to struggle with boys names. We agree on lots of female names. The ones we like at the moment are Amelia Anne (Anne is my middle name, my mum's middle name and was my grandma's name. I have always said since I was a little girl that if I had a daughter her middle name would be Anne too) and Rowan Peter (Peter is hubby's dad's name). We are keeping an open mind though and who knows what we will end up with in the end.


I cautiously want to think that sometimes ... then it usually smacks me in the face like a speeding train! ugh...I've been feeling pretty good but started going downhill tonight. I'm hoping it is just because I am tired and not that my next few days are going to be me sitting immobile with ms. I hope for you it is going away! I know how awful this stuff is. :hugs:

I love the names you picked!!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Why don't they wait to celebrate Christmas and all come to you guys when the baby is born? Or you'd rather them not. :rofl:
> 
> I rather them not!!! :haha: We live in an one bedroom apartment. Hahahaha, they would have to come with sis in law, her 4 kids, husband, granny and them 2 LOL We wouldn't fit! hahahahaClick to expand...

That would be a lot of people in a tiny apartment! Especially with it being right at the end of your pregnancy ... ugh too much. I'm not sure how we are going to situated Christmas this year. The farthest we travel is 45 minutes for the in-laws so hopefully because I will be so huge, we can do our Christmas and get out of there quickly. With DD I just wanted to sit at home and relax when I got so close to the end.


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey everyone! Just found this group and would love to follow you January 2013 ladies!

My due date is 1/16/2013!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

snowangel187 said:


> So my MIL doesn't like our name choices and I could hear her complaining to dh on the phone and then she starts suggesting more ideas she likes. Her whole idea is that we should be considerate of her and what she wants and of course she should like the name too, so I told dh to tell her she'll find out baby's name after delivery and if she keeps it up that's when she'll find out the gender too!! She hung up. :rofl: :rofl: I love it!! :haha:
> 
> How bout she shuts up and considers, this is NOT her baby to name!! Call me what you want but I say like it or lump it. :rofl:

Haha good on you :D my MIL knows i wont take 'You are not doing this' or anything else like it haha she just takes what we want and works with it lol :hugs:




Lauren021406 said:


> What names are everyone thinking??

We are having Sienna Rose or Sienna-Rose for a girl and we don't know what we will have for a boy i like Mason but we are having trouble with a middle name to go with it so still don't know :(




Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi jj-rabbit! Welcome and congratulations. Is this your first? How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Well DH and I went shopping today, was originally browsing but we ended up buying a bedroom set. Couldn't resist . . . Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/

Wow i really like that :) its cute 




DeedeeBeester said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!
> 
> Yeah, I already told in laws to count us out of their Christmas celebrations. We have to drive 4 hours to get there and 4 hours back. Can you imagine if I start labor in the middle of No Where Texas?! I've heard a lot that first time mammas can be ahead a couple of weeks. You just never know!Click to expand...

Hehe i don't think we will be seeing the in laws this Christmas either i will be far to pregnant to want to go anywhere. everyone said i would go 2 weeks before my due date with Christian-James but i only went one day before hehe 



DittyByrd said:


> Hey everyone! Just found this group and would love to follow you January 2013 ladies!
> 
> My due date is 1/16/2013!

Hi :D you have the same due date as me :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Welcome Dittybyrd! Where in PA are you-anywhere near Jersey? There's a few jersey girls on here!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Why don't they wait to celebrate Christmas and all come to you guys when the baby is born? Or you'd rather them not. :rofl:
> 
> I rather them not!!! :haha: We live in an one bedroom apartment. Hahahaha, they would have to come with sis in law, her 4 kids, husband, granny and them 2 LOL We wouldn't fit! hahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be a lot of people in a tiny apartment! Especially with it being right at the end of your pregnancy ... ugh too much. I'm not sure how we are going to situated Christmas this year. The farthest we travel is 45 minutes for the in-laws so hopefully because I will be so huge, we can do our Christmas and get out of there quickly. With DD I just wanted to sit at home and relax when I got so close to the end.Click to expand...

Yes, the apartment is more than enough for us two and our kitty, and pretty much sure enough for when baby comes along, but all of the rest of people would have to sleep in the living room and in the hall ways, hahahahaha, so i'm sure they just wont come all at once! :haha: What they will do is make us go there at the beginning of dec to celebrate in advance.


----------



## La Mere

Lauren021406 said:


> What names are everyone thinking??

Well we are thinking Renae Evelyn for a girl and Jackson Bridger for a boy. But both middle names are up in the air.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Elizabeth Anne for a Girl. My middle name is Elizabeth and 3 of her great grandmothers are named Anne.
> 
> Matthew Thomas for a Boy. Hubby's Papa is named Thomas.

I love those names, DeeDee! We're using my middle name for our next lil girl



DeedeeBeester said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel Deedee I am really struggling today. I have just thought that some of us may end up with Christmas babies if there are any early arrivals!!
> 
> Yeah, I already told in laws to count us out of their Christmas celebrations. We have to drive 4 hours to get there and 4 hours back. Can you imagine if I start labor in the middle of No Where Texas?! I've heard a lot that first time mammas can be ahead a couple of weeks. You just never know!Click to expand...

Oh wow.... That would be a long trip. I made an 8 hour trip.for. Christmas before my DD was born.. It was no fun. She was actually week late she was due the 11th of Feb. And was born on the 19th.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> Hey everyone! Just found this group and would love to follow you January 2013 ladies!
> 
> My due date is 1/16/2013!

Welcome dittybyrd! And congrats!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:?I'm nervous about tomorrow!


----------



## CharlieO

We're thinking maybe sophie for a girl and either callan of finley for a boy...


----------



## gingermango

Our bean will either be called Jackson or Caleb if its a boy or Arianna or Alexis if its a girl :) middle name for a boy is Thomas (the hubbys name) or Blu for a girl.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just had my maternity meeting with HR at work, all very mind boogling!

Here goes ... for those in the UK any how:

90% for first six weeks of maternity leave (value calculated at 15 weeks before EDD)
£135.45* for remaining 33 weeks, if decide to take 33 weeks off

* This may increase subject to Government changes come April 2013.

Entitled to 26 ordinary maternity leave, and 26 weeks additional maternity leave, of which 39 weeks are paid, therefore 13 weeks unpaid if decide to take a full 52 weeks off.

Have to advise in writing no later than 15 weeks before EDD

Maternity leave can start 11 weeks before EDD

If ill with pregnancy related illness 4 weeks before EDD, employer has a right to commence maternity leave from this point

Keeping in touch days - allowed 10 per year, of which do not effect SMP and paid at your normal daily rate (in addition to maternity pay, variance between the two paid)

Pension contributions continue at employers rate, your contributions based on % of salary compared to what % was paying before (so if 2% before, would be 2% of SMP whilst off)

Pay rises have to also be applied - cannot be excluded
Annual bonus - to be confirmed, although she still be entitled to it as worked the full year
Holiday - accrues

Returning to work - if after the full 52 weeks, do not legally have to inform that will be returning, but nice to know. If wishing to return earlier must give 8 weeks notice. If requesting flexible working need to put in writing. Employer will consider but do not have to agree to it. Only allowed to request 1 per year.

Think that's it for now ...

My predicament is that my assistant is also leaving in October to go travelling and I know my boss wants to change the structure of our team. Not sure how or when but I would rather know what is happening and what I am coming back to before go on leave.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

whats happening todya?:flower:


DeedeeBeester said:


> :?I'm nervous about tomorrow!


----------



## Lauren021406

I love all the names everyone is coming up with!! We are Andrew Michael for a boy or Audrey Michelle for a girl!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> I love all the names everyone is coming up with!! We are Andrew Michael for a boy or Audrey Michelle for a girl!

omg my brother is Michael Andrew. How funny?! I love all the names too!!

I have yet to pick any names...

thinking of Blake for a boy and Riley for a girl... but not set on anything


----------



## els1022

Wow Sonia, what great benefits compared to here in the U.S. That blows me away lol.


----------



## Little J

hubby and i are set on Braxton Cole (cole is hubbies first name) for boy and Braelynn (we think Ana *pronounced On-uh*) for middle for girl bc my first names ends in Ana same with my youngest sister.

US materinity leave all depends on your place of business. My company is nice enough to pay me 100% of my normal salary for 8 weeks of time off (they treat it at Short term disability). I can also add in my own personal time off which right now i get 19 days of paid time off. So all in all i COULD have about 12 weeks of work off paid. I dont want to use all my PTO tho as i want to save some for throught the year so i can come home and be with baby on random days

Welcome newbies!!


----------



## Little J

Im finally a PRUNE!! this is so exciting!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats little J:thumbup::flower:


Little J said:


> Im finally a PRUNE!! this is so exciting!!


----------



## span

I've been a bit crap about posting on here recently but we had our scan this morning and all is well. Downs risk is 1:9855. :thumbup:
We currently like Darcey for a girl and Finn for a boy but we've not completely decided yet and are still discussing middle names.

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/baby%202/P1010914.jpg


----------



## Indiapops

Little J said:


> hubby and i are set on Braxton Cole (cole is hubbies first name) for boy and Braelynn (we think Ana *pronounced On-uh*) for middle for girl bc my first names ends in Ana same with my youngest sister.
> 
> US materinity leave all depends on your place of business. My company is nice enough to pay me 100% of my normal salary for 8 weeks of time off (they treat it at Short term disability). I can also add in my own personal time off which right now i get 19 days of paid time off. So all in all i COULD have about 12 weeks of work off paid. I dont want to use all my PTO tho as i want to save some for throught the year so i can come home and be with baby on random days
> 
> Welcome newbies!!

Cole is my nephews name :)


----------



## jrowenj

anyone thought of nursery ideas?

If I have a boy I am doing a nautical theme and if it's a girl I am doing pink and gray dandelion theme : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I love anything paisley for a girl... Byt not sure..boy..i havnt really thought about..i wish vera bradley had nursury bedding lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love pink and grey together :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

els1022 said:


> Wow Sonia, what great benefits compared to here in the U.S. That blows me away lol.

Gosh, I think they are quite bad! My old company used to pay full pay for 6 months, now most employers have dropped it because of the recession and just go with statutory maternity pay


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I love anything paisley for a girl... Byt not sure..boy..i havnt really thought about..i wish vera bradley had nursury bedding lol

paisley is a cute theme! Yes, vera bradley bedding would be perfect!!!


----------



## Little J

Nice scan pic hun!


I want to do a neutral room style no matter what. I always was a fan of the safari/rainforest themes... but everyone does that now these days i feel. 

The nautical theme is a great idea! thats kind of fun! 

I was also maybe thinking of a "bear" themed room since hubby and i always call everything "bear" at the end of everyhting. haha So i feel like having a cuddly bear themed room would just fit our quirkey family :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> Nice scan pic hun!
> 
> 
> I want to do a neutral room style no matter what. I always was a fan of the safari/rainforest themes... but everyone does that now these days i feel.
> 
> The nautical theme is a great idea! thats kind of fun!
> 
> I was also maybe thinking of a "bear" themed room since hubby and i always call everything "bear" at the end of everyhting. haha So i feel like having a cuddly bear themed room would just fit our quirkey family :haha:

aww a bear theme sounds cute! I saw a few Owl themes that looked really cute also!

My husband was in the navy, so if its a boy that is why we decided nautical! I want to frame hubbys navy uniform and hang it in the room!


----------



## Little J

aww Jrow thats cute! I lvoe nautical themed rooms bc i LOVE the ocean


Has anyone else been suffering from nasal congestion!? ever since i got my BFP ive had it a litt.e... but lastnight was BAD, i couldnt breath! my mouth got so dry while sleeping bc i had to breath thru my mouth. I tried Vicks' Vapor rub but it didnt help :nope: So i didnt sleep well at ALL lastnight....

i also notice when i sleep on my belly, i feel like a pressure ball between my belly button and va-jay-jay. I wonder if thats my uterus growing?!


----------



## brieri1

I'm probably going to have to do a neutral theme. I have the feeling that this baby isn't going to share its gender with us at my next ultrasound and just keep its legs shut. But I actually really like the sky themed stuff, so that'll go either way. You know the stuff with the moon and stars and then on the other side has the sun and clouds?


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> I'm probably going to have to do a neutral theme. I have the feeling that this baby isn't going to share its gender with us at my next ultrasound and just keep its legs shut. But I actually really like the sky themed stuff, so that'll go either way. You know the stuff with the moon and stars and then on the other side has the sun and clouds?

Yes pretty!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well we decided on animal theme cuz we bought things right away and wanted something unisex and if it's a boy we will add boy touches and if it's a girl same thing :)


----------



## snowangel187

I hadn't given nursery themes any thought yet other then looking at paint colors. I think I might work on that today tho. I'm cool with neutral themes but dh is more like pink for girl, blue for boy. Guess I'll find some I like and decide after we find out gender only 23 days. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Just had my maternity meeting with HR at work, all very mind boogling!
> 
> Here goes ... for those in the UK any how:
> 
> 90% for first six weeks of maternity leave (value calculated at 15 weeks before EDD)
> £135.45* for remaining 33 weeks, if decide to take 33 weeks off
> 
> * This may increase subject to Government changes come April 2013.
> 
> Entitled to 26 ordinary maternity leave, and 26 weeks additional maternity leave, of which 39 weeks are paid, therefore 13 weeks unpaid if decide to take a full 52 weeks off.
> 
> Have to advise in writing no later than 15 weeks before EDD
> 
> Maternity leave can start 11 weeks before EDD
> 
> If ill with pregnancy related illness 4 weeks before EDD, employer has a right to commence maternity leave from this point
> 
> Keeping in touch days - allowed 10 per year, of which do not effect SMP and paid at your normal daily rate (in addition to maternity pay, variance between the two paid)
> 
> Pension contributions continue at employers rate, your contributions based on % of salary compared to what % was paying before (so if 2% before, would be 2% of SMP whilst off)
> 
> Pay rises have to also be applied - cannot be excluded
> Annual bonus - to be confirmed, although she still be entitled to it as worked the full year
> Holiday - accrues
> 
> Returning to work - if after the full 52 weeks, do not legally have to inform that will be returning, but nice to know. If wishing to return earlier must give 8 weeks notice. If requesting flexible working need to put in writing. Employer will consider but do not have to agree to it. Only allowed to request 1 per year.
> 
> Think that's it for now ...
> 
> My predicament is that my assistant is also leaving in October to go travelling and I know my boss wants to change the structure of our team. Not sure how or when but I would rather know what is happening and what I am coming back to before go on leave.


Wow! You get so much time off!! In the US, most places give you 6 weeks unpaid. I think now you might be able to take a full 12 weeks unpaid but still .... Thankfully I am a stay at home mom but when I was pregnant with DD, I was working and I was struggling to figure out what to do because you have to be with your company a full year and I was going to cut it one month short. They basically would have made me quit and I "might" could get my job back after 6 weeks. :( We decided I would just stop working.


----------



## brieri1

My husband's 25th birthday next week and he's having a fit about celebrating it. What is with men? Why do they want to deprive their wives of the ability to celebrate their coming into this world? Why do I feel like I'm wording everything weird?


----------



## CharlieO

I think i want to do a duck themed room, we love boston, and try to visit every year so i think i might do make way for the ducklings :) it could probably suit a girl or a boy...


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> aww Jrow thats cute! I lvoe nautical themed rooms bc i LOVE the ocean
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been suffering from nasal congestion!? ever since i got my BFP ive had it a litt.e... but lastnight was BAD, i couldnt breath! my mouth got so dry while sleeping bc i had to breath thru my mouth. I tried Vicks' Vapor rub but it didnt help :nope: So i didnt sleep well at ALL lastnight....
> 
> i also notice when i sleep on my belly, i feel like a pressure ball between my belly button and va-jay-jay. I wonder if thats my uterus growing?!


I have nasal congestion off and on. It drives me insane. I also sneeze constantly. I get so tired of sneezing. I feel like I am allergic to being pregnant! 

I have the same feeling. I roll over onto my stomach in my sleep and wake up that way and feel it. I worry I've squished something in there. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Nice scan pic hun!
> 
> 
> I want to do a neutral room style no matter what. I always was a fan of the safari/rainforest themes... but everyone does that now these days i feel.
> 
> The nautical theme is a great idea! thats kind of fun!
> 
> I was also maybe thinking of a "bear" themed room since hubby and i always call everything "bear" at the end of everyhting. haha So i feel like having a cuddly bear themed room would just fit our quirkey family :haha:
> 
> aww a bear theme sounds cute! I saw a few Owl themes that looked really cute also!
> 
> My husband was in the navy, so if its a boy that is why we decided nautical! I want to frame hubbys navy uniform and hang it in the room!Click to expand...



That is such a cute idea! What a great addition to the room his uniform will make!


----------



## sassy_mom

We are doing a jungle themed room. I would love to add lots of decorations and stickers to the room that go with the bedding too. It's a neutral jungle theme and I'm thinking of just painting the wall a cream color. 

They do have cute owl stuff out there. I also like the ocean theme stuff. There are too many cute things to do! lol! I am ready to start decorating though. We have to close in our storage building so we can move the stuff out of what will be the nursery. I am looking forward to that so much. That is when it really becomes real. I remember finally getting in to decorate and put together DD furniture and set up her room ... it was the most wonderful feeling. :happydance:


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> aww Jrow thats cute! I lvoe nautical themed rooms bc i LOVE the ocean
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been suffering from nasal congestion!? ever since i got my BFP ive had it a litt.e... but lastnight was BAD, i couldnt breath! my mouth got so dry while sleeping bc i had to breath thru my mouth. I tried Vicks' Vapor rub but it didnt help :nope: So i didnt sleep well at ALL lastnight....
> 
> i also notice when i sleep on my belly, i feel like a pressure ball between my belly button and va-jay-jay. I wonder if thats my uterus growing?!
> 
> 
> I have nasal congestion off and on. It drives me insane. I also sneeze constantly. I get so tired of sneezing. I feel like I am allergic to being pregnant!
> 
> I have the same feeling. I roll over onto my stomach in my sleep and wake up that way and feel it. I worry I've squished something in there. :haha:Click to expand...

oh, i sneeze too! and i dont have allergies! Everytime right before my BFP's i would always sneeze, so i joke with Hubby then i know if im pregnant or not just bc i sneeze! I felt the same way about being allergic to pregnancy :haha:

I think its an off symptom and i wonder what causes it (the sneezing) i read up about the congestion and they call it "rhinities in pregnancy" its where estrogen causes mucus build up and the more bloow flow causes the stuffiness as well. They recommend using a couple pillows to elevate your head to sleep... but i hate sleeping with muplitple pillows... it causes my neck to cramp/strain!

I had heartburn again lastnight, grr... i notice its more aweful when i lay down, so i have to sit up and take antacid and then its good.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

nipsnnibbles said:


> whats happening todya?:flower:
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :?I'm nervous about tomorrow!Click to expand...

I'm going to ultrasound and doctor today, in 5 hours!


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Sonia, what great benefits compared to here in the U.S. That blows me away lol.
> 
> Gosh, I think they are quite bad! My old company used to pay full pay for 6 months, now most employers have dropped it because of the recession and just go with statutory maternity payClick to expand...

I am really lucky, I work for the Civil Service and I get 6 months full pay, 3 months half pay and then the last three months should I choose to take them are no pay. I think I am definitely going to take the 9 months, but not sure we can manage without my wage. I feel very lucky.


----------



## Lilahbear

sassy_mom said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> I am scared to say it, but I think my MS may be waning! I still feel nauseous and a bit sick in the morning, but this weekend I have actually been able to function! I really hope this is the beginning of the end of the MS. I am so ready to be able to do stuff again.
> 
> I think me and hubby are really going to struggle with boys names. We agree on lots of female names. The ones we like at the moment are Amelia Anne (Anne is my middle name, my mum's middle name and was my grandma's name. I have always said since I was a little girl that if I had a daughter her middle name would be Anne too) and Rowan Peter (Peter is hubby's dad's name). We are keeping an open mind though and who knows what we will end up with in the end.
> 
> 
> I cautiously want to think that sometimes ... then it usually smacks me in the face like a speeding train! ugh...I've been feeling pretty good but started going downhill tonight. I'm hoping it is just because I am tired and not that my next few days are going to be me sitting immobile with ms. I hope for you it is going away! I know how awful this stuff is. :hugs:
> 
> I love the names you picked!!Click to expand...

Yes, I think I was a bit premature in my celebrating. I hardly slept last night and I feel horrible today. Had to leave work at lunchtime cause I felt so rubbish. :-( Hopefully (for both of us) the fact that we feel better some days means that we are getting towards the end of the ms hell! :dance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i will be working the entire time.. I do have it good though as I will be working from home.. :) I may have one night class to teach, but hubby will be home so I can go.. Wish i didnt have to work at all, but I will take what I can get.. We really cant go without my salary.. especially if we want little one to have a great life..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I woke up feeling amazingg!! NO MS AT ALL!!! which makes up for the last two days of hell.. my 12 week scan is in exactly one week I will be 12 +2.. soo excited! and nervous..


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i will be working the entire time.. I do have it good though as I will be working from home.. :) I may have one night class to teach, but hubby will be home so I can go.. Wish i didnt have to work at all, but I will take what I can get.. We really cant go without my salary.. especially if we want little one to have a great life..

That is wonderful that you can work from home. I know how hard it is with one salary. But at the other end, if I went back out to work, I don't have a lot of work experience to get paid enough to even cover daycare costs. We looked into it and daycare actually costs more than our mortgage!! Ridiculous! I'm going back to school right now and that is hard enough with a little one ... lot of determination and focus. I know that it will give us a much better life after I do go back to work. I do think it is sad how much things have changed in the world. 50 years ago, one parent could stay home and now to live it seems like both have to work.


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> I am scared to say it, but I think my MS may be waning! I still feel nauseous and a bit sick in the morning, but this weekend I have actually been able to function! I really hope this is the beginning of the end of the MS. I am so ready to be able to do stuff again.
> 
> I think me and hubby are really going to struggle with boys names. We agree on lots of female names. The ones we like at the moment are Amelia Anne (Anne is my middle name, my mum's middle name and was my grandma's name. I have always said since I was a little girl that if I had a daughter her middle name would be Anne too) and Rowan Peter (Peter is hubby's dad's name). We are keeping an open mind though and who knows what we will end up with in the end.
> 
> 
> I cautiously want to think that sometimes ... then it usually smacks me in the face like a speeding train! ugh...I've been feeling pretty good but started going downhill tonight. I'm hoping it is just because I am tired and not that my next few days are going to be me sitting immobile with ms. I hope for you it is going away! I know how awful this stuff is. :hugs:
> 
> I love the names you picked!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think I was a bit premature in my celebrating. I hardly slept last night and I feel horrible today. Had to leave work at lunchtime cause I felt so rubbish. :-( Hopefully (for both of us) the fact that we feel better some days means that we are getting towards the end of the ms hell! :dance:Click to expand...



I can only hope so. I am so tired of this.


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug: 

So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:

The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> whats happening todya?:flower:
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :?I'm nervous about tomorrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to ultrasound and doctor today, in 5 hours!Click to expand...


Good Luck today!! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:


Oh boo! But yay on seeing tiny baby more!


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:

thats crappy! but atleast its nothing major right?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:

Aww, hopefully your diet wont have to be so strict! Early induction? Christmas baby???


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> whats happening todya?:flower:
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :?I'm nervous about tomorrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to ultrasound and doctor today, in 5 hours!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Luck today!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: I'm being lazzy and forgot hubby comes in an hour and a half today :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, hopefully your diet wont have to be so strict! Early induction? Christmas baby???Click to expand...


I'm not sure when this dr will want to induce I would be happy with my due date i would assume it won't be Christmas unless it's his on call day :haha: I have an appointment on the 11th to go over everything.


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Welcome Dittybyrd! Where in PA are you-anywhere near Jersey? There's a few jersey girls on here!

I am in the Philadelphia area!


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Dittybyrd! Where in PA are you-anywhere near Jersey? There's a few jersey girls on here!
> 
> I am in the Philadelphia area!Click to expand...

My bff lives in philly! I went to college in king of prussia


----------



## CharlieO

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:

I go for mine tomorrow... eeep.


----------



## MrsC2B

I had my 12 week scan today. Baby was moving loads - it was actually quite a violent (but fairly regular) jerking motion that made it throw the head back a little, lift the abdomen and then kick the legs against the edge of the sac to push itself towards the other end of the sac! I think maybe it had hiccups?

I also discovered that I am further along than I thought - they dated me at 13 weeks today and brought my EDD forward to 7th January (It was 11th January)

Picture below shows baby in the post-hiccup stretching pose!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Ultrasound 13 weeks edited.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brieri1

MrsC2B said:


> I had my 12 week scan today. Baby was moving loads - it was actually quite a violent (but fairly regular) jerking motion that made it throw the head back a little, lift the abdomen and then kick the legs against the edge of the sac to push itself towards the other end of the sac! I think maybe it had hiccups?
> 
> I also discovered that I am further along than I thought - they dated me at 13 weeks today and brought my EDD forward to 7th January (It was 11th January)
> 
> Picture below shows baby in the post-hiccup stretching pose!

Awesome! Congratulations on a healthy jumping bean!


----------



## DittyByrd

Here are some of my pics! I haven't had a chance to show anyone online yet!
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









img002.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









img004.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5









img005.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## La Mere

Good luck today, DeeDee! :hug: looking forward to hearing how it goes!

And.congrats, Mrs C2B! Lovely pic!


----------



## Indiapops

jrowenj said:


> anyone thought of nursery ideas?
> 
> If I have a boy I am doing a nautical theme and if it's a girl I am doing pink and gray dandelion theme : )

I can't help but think pink..I've been so sure its going to be a girl..
But everyone who has looked at my scan instantly said boy..we will have time to think about it as we will be moving house in the next couple of months


----------



## Indiapops

Great scans ladies :)


----------



## Little J

nice scans MrsC and Ditty!

All you ladies are making me excited for my 12 week scan.... in 2 weeks! (feels soooo far....)

I think i need to use the doppler tonight, i miss hearing LO HB


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Good luck today, DeeDee! :hug: looking forward to hearing how it goes!
> 
> And.congrats, Mrs C2B! Lovely pic!

Thank you thank you thank you!!! Tummy hurts im nervous :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today, DeeDee! :hug: looking forward to hearing how it goes!
> 
> And.congrats, Mrs C2B! Lovely pic!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!! Tummy hurts im nervous :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: try to calm down... Drink some ginger ale or sprite to try and settle your stomach :hugs: I am sure everything will be okay.


----------



## sassy_mom

Wonderful scans ladies!

Deedee let us know how everything goes!


----------



## sassy_mom

Quick question ... do doctors test you every pregnancy for GD? I didn't have it with DD and I wish they would not make me drink that crap ... whenever the test is. lol! They haven't mentioned it yet so I don't know if it isn't time or if maybe I don't have to.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Quick question ... do doctors test you every pregnancy for GD? I didn't have it with DD and I wish they would not make me drink that crap ... whenever the test is. lol! They haven't mentioned it yet so I don't know if it isn't time or if maybe I don't have to.

everyone i know of has had to thus for gotten checked for GD


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 10 weeks, Little J! :happydance: 2 weeks until our next appt.! Have you heard baby via doppler? No luck here...


----------



## La Mere

Happy 10 weeks, Little J


----------



## Nikkilewis14

even if i didnt have diabetes.. i would still MAKE them test me for GD.. GD can lead to overweight babies and complications.. It is best to do it! NO MATTER WHAT! I am pretty sure though that they make you..


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Happy 10 weeks, Little J! :happydance: 2 weeks until our next appt.! Have you heard baby via doppler? No luck here...

Yes i have!! the baby is REALLY low.... i have to place the probe right at the top where pubic hair would start to grow and angle it down a smidge. The HB isnt super loud so u have to try and listen close thru the speaker static but you can def. recognize the little trotting HB. My LO typically has one in the 140 BPM range. I always seem to find my own HB and arteries first. Its hard somtimes. I cant find LO at night time i noticed.... but when i get home from work i usually can. 

What kind of doppler did u get?

I keep thinking to myself how awesome it is where we are now and where we started.... we were in the TTC blogs together and then u got your BFP and i got mine a couple days later! crazy!


----------



## Little J

thanks for the milestone love ladies!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:

So sorry snow! Sometimes I wish they would give GD people some insulin so they could eat what they wanted and didnt have to limit themselves.. I guess thats a plus to being Type 1.. Did they say what your a1c was? And the extra ultrasounds and early induction Id say are great positives! TEAM DIABETES WOO!:happydance: :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> even if i didnt have diabetes.. i would still MAKE them test me for GD.. GD can lead to overweight babies and complications.. It is best to do it! NO MATTER WHAT! I am pretty sure though that they make you..


Oh yes I know how important it is. I just dread drinking that stuff. Being forced to drink stuff usually leads to me wanting to puke. Especially when they want me to hurry and drink it. I think my last one was tropical punch flavored it was just so horribly sweet I almost couldn't stand it. I don't think they do the test here until 24-28 weeks which is why I haven't heard mention of it. It is good that they do that test. This time I am looking even less towards it because I already have DD ... so I will have to have her with me .. which means she will have to sit at the doctor with me for an hour and then some. Maybe DH can get a half day or something.


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Happy 10 weeks, Little J! :happydance: 2 weeks until our next appt.! Have you heard baby via doppler? No luck here...
> 
> Yes i have!! the baby is REALLY low.... i have to place the probe right at the top where pubic hair would start to grow and angle it down a smidge. The HB isnt super loud so u have to try and listen close thru the speaker static but you can def. recognize the little trotting HB. My LO typically has one in the 140 BPM range. I always seem to find my own HB and arteries first. Its hard somtimes. I cant find LO at night time i noticed.... but when i get home from work i usually can.
> 
> What kind of doppler did u get?
> 
> I keep thinking to myself how awesome it is where we are now and where we started.... we were in the TTC blogs together and then u got your BFP and i got mine a couple days later! crazy!Click to expand...

Yes, its crazy good! :) Here we are double digit weeks! :) I've been trying every day since Wednesday. I'll try to angle it down. I have the Sololine B, like you do.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Quick question ... do doctors test you every pregnancy for GD? I didn't have it with DD and I wish they would not make me drink that crap ... whenever the test is. lol! They haven't mentioned it yet so I don't know if it isn't time or if maybe I don't have to.

The normal test is at 24-28 weeks. They will order it, but if you don't want to do it I'm sure you could refuse. But if you did end up having it there could be serious problems if it wasn't treated. Sometimes you just get it, doesn't matter if you have had it before or not. :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Is anyone having food struggles like this: sickness and food aversions ALONGSIDE hunger for certain things, then the hunger escalates, you eat quite a lot, and then you feel really sick!! Almost like a hangover! You feel sick but you gotta eat that junk food. Needless to say I was actually sick and now I feel like i've done some damage :nope: and I have my scan tomorrow. Next time that happens i'm just not going to eat.


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, to those who thought an early gestational diabetes test was useless... Sorry to say that's not so. I FAILED! :cry: My sugars and A1c at the beginning of my pregnancy were great, now, not so much. So they're sending me for the 3hr test not so sure what the point is, as I failed both last pregnancy and have already failed this one.. Maybe they need it in order to "diagnose" :shrug:
> 
> So now that I'm finally able to eat, my diet will be strict and bland. :growlmad:
> 
> The positives- More ultrasounds and an early induction. :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry snow! Sometimes I wish they would give GD people some insulin so they could eat what they wanted and didnt have to limit themselves.. I guess thats a plus to being Type 1.. Did they say what your a1c was? And the extra ultrasounds and early induction Id say are great positives! TEAM DIABETES WOO!:happydance: :haha:Click to expand...

When I first found out I was pregnant my A1c was 5.1 with the first blood work. They haven't done another A1c yet. And as bad as the diet restriction sucks I'd rather have diet control then have to use insulin. I hate needles.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ahhh yea i guess im just used to the needles.. im upwards to about 5-10 shots a day depending on how much i eat.. 5.1 is good! when i found out I was 8.5 and just recently it was 6.6 which for diabetics would like it to be 6.5 or less. so I am doing great according to my doctors!its still super frustrating though!


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Happy 10 weeks, Little J! :happydance: 2 weeks until our next appt.! Have you heard baby via doppler? No luck here...
> 
> Yes i have!! the baby is REALLY low.... i have to place the probe right at the top where pubic hair would start to grow and angle it down a smidge. The HB isnt super loud so u have to try and listen close thru the speaker static but you can def. recognize the little trotting HB. My LO typically has one in the 140 BPM range. I always seem to find my own HB and arteries first. Its hard somtimes. I cant find LO at night time i noticed.... but when i get home from work i usually can.
> 
> What kind of doppler did u get?
> 
> I keep thinking to myself how awesome it is where we are now and where we started.... we were in the TTC blogs together and then u got your BFP and i got mine a couple days later! crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, its crazy good! :) Here we are double digit weeks! :) I've been trying every day since Wednesday. I'll try to angle it down. I have the Sololine B, like you do.Click to expand...

mine is smack dab in the middle so its straight down from my belly button right above my pubic bone... i just rotate the prob in a circle and i put the speaker by my ear bc it is so faint but once you catch it u can hear it pretty well bc your tuned into waht your trying to listen to (dunno if thatll help or not) also i noticed a full bladder defo helped me! and i noticed LO doesnt like being found when im about to go to bed or at night time. I hope u can find it today!


----------



## MrsHopeful

UK ladies-I haven't got too much longer to wait for my first (12week) scan.....will I get to hear the heartbeat then? Or does that come at a later date?
I am starting to feel a little impatient and kind of wish I'd of gotten a Doppler, but I know I'd drive myself crazy if it didn't work so thought it best to just wait for my scan 
I'm feeling a bit bleugh today....looking forward to hopefully feeling good in the second trimester


----------



## Nikkilewis14

am i crazy that we bought newborn swaddlers already? I already asked the lady what her return policy was just in case we buy to many of one size etc.. she just told me to tape my receipt to the box and they will take it back for a full refund even after 90 days.. so.. i was happy about that... but hey, i had coupons, why not!? We just want to stock up and be ready :)


----------



## Little J

MrsHopeful said:


> UK ladies-I haven't got too much longer to wait for my first (12week) scan.....will I get to hear the heartbeat then? Or does that come at a later date?
> I am starting to feel a little impatient and kind of wish I'd of gotten a Doppler, but I know I'd drive myself crazy if it didn't work so thought it best to just wait for my scan
> I'm feeling a bit bleugh today....looking forward to hopefully feeling good in the second trimester

my best friend is a nurse in the high risk pregnancy clinic and she scolded me for getting a doppler... she said they tell their patients to not get one bc it usually freaks women out more than help if they cant find the HB. 

but i told her i went into buying it knowing this.... and i was able to find the HB so it def. helped me relax until my 12 week scan in 2 weeks.

my good friend who heard her babies HB at 7 weeks and at 9.5 weeks found out the baby had passed right after her scan, has finally had to take a pill to help her MC bc her body wasnt doing it naturally. She told me today that shes bleeding pretty bad with alot of clots.... poor thing :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

I love buying for baby! I've already bought a little blue fleece sleeper. I thought... Well girls can wear blue, also. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

MrsHopeful said:


> UK ladies-I haven't got too much longer to wait for my first (12week) scan.....will I get to hear the heartbeat then? Or does that come at a later date?
> I am starting to feel a little impatient and kind of wish I'd of gotten a Doppler, but I know I'd drive myself crazy if it didn't work so thought it best to just wait for my scan
> I'm feeling a bit bleugh today....looking forward to hopefully feeling good in the second trimester

Hi. At my 12 week scan then didn't measure HB or listen in, just said it was strong as they could see on screen. She said it wasn't routine in their trust to measure it. I think every nhs trust is different as know others who were told
X


----------



## duckytwins

DH and I were at a consignment shop for kids yesterday to bring some of the boys' toys in and he wanted to look for new things for baby. I just couldn't bring myself to want to buy anything. He asked what was wrong and I told him I was tired and not feeling well, but later, I told him I'm too scared to buy anything. I seem to be able to look, but I can't commit to buy. It's so unfair. Why does being PAL have to make you too terrified to enjoy anything?? :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

duckytwins said:


> DH and I were at a consignment shop for kids yesterday to bring some of the boys' toys in and he wanted to look for new things for baby. I just couldn't bring myself to want to buy anything. He asked what was wrong and I told him I was tired and not feeling well, but later, I told him I'm too scared to buy anything. I seem to be able to look, but I can't commit to buy. It's so unfair. Why does being PAL have to make you too terrified to enjoy anything?? :cry:

I know. I'm the same. I think once I start showing I might be more likely to commit to buying things


----------



## Little J

duckytwins said:


> DH and I were at a consignment shop for kids yesterday to bring some of the boys' toys in and he wanted to look for new things for baby. I just couldn't bring myself to want to buy anything. He asked what was wrong and I told him I was tired and not feeling well, but later, I told him I'm too scared to buy anything. I seem to be able to look, but I can't commit to buy. It's so unfair. Why does being PAL have to make you too terrified to enjoy anything?? :cry:

i feel the same. I am starting to get a little better but having previous losses def. took the first tri excitment away.

I have bought clothes to help make me feel its real. I figured if anything were bad to happen, it would happen some day so I can always use the clothes


----------



## Lilahbear

MrsHopeful said:


> UK ladies-I haven't got too much longer to wait for my first (12week) scan.....will I get to hear the heartbeat then? Or does that come at a later date?
> I am starting to feel a little impatient and kind of wish I'd of gotten a Doppler, but I know I'd drive myself crazy if it didn't work so thought it best to just wait for my scan
> I'm feeling a bit bleugh today....looking forward to hopefully feeling good in the second trimester

We didn't hear the heartbeat either although she showed us it. I asked how fast it was, but she told me she didn't know, but it looked fine. I don't know when we will hear it. Maybe at the next midwife appointment (15 weeks), I'm not sure. Good luck with your scan! We got the appointment for our 20 weeks scan through the post today. 17th August! Yay!


----------



## Leinzlove

A sleeper, a stuffed animal, pictures and every memory I've recorded in my pregnancy journal. (Having these things helped me deal with my loss.) I just had to have them this time, also.


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> am i crazy that we bought newborn swaddlers already? I already asked the lady what her return policy was just in case we buy to many of one size etc.. she just told me to tape my receipt to the box and they will take it back for a full refund even after 90 days.. so.. i was happy about that... but hey, i had coupons, why not!? We just want to stock up and be ready :)


No! We have a couple of outfits and several onesies already and some booties. I buy stuff whenever I see something cute. Stocking up is great.


----------



## Lauren021406

I want to start buying stuff so bad!! We do our GD testing at 16 weeks here, and we were able to listen to the heartbeat for the first time at 12 weeks. I hate that I dont get to see baby until August 20, but it will be a great 1st anniversary present to know if baby is a boy or girl! My hubby wants race cars if its a boy. If its a girl I have no clue there are so many I like!


----------



## sassy_mom

A little irritated that baby is still in hiding. I want to feel it move again. :wacko:


----------



## duckytwins

Brandi, have you tried juice or something sweet? If I eat chocolate or drink juice, I can feel boop just afterwards.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> A little irritated that baby is still in hiding. I want to feel it move again. :wacko:

Baby has been in hiding here too.


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Brandi, have you tried juice or something sweet? If I eat chocolate or drink juice, I can feel boop just afterwards.


I am going to try some orange juice in a minute. I couldn't drink it before because it made me sick. Sweets are disgusting for me to think about ... well except hershey bars. I can break off one or two little squares but it leaves a horrible taste so I have to hurry and brush my teeth. I'm about to try both because I was so happy to feel all that moving ... made me have a happy thought to get me through this ms ... and I haven't felt anything. Most likely it is turned a funny direction and I can't feel it.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> A little irritated that baby is still in hiding. I want to feel it move again. :wacko:
> 
> Baby has been in hiding here too.Click to expand...

What is up with that? lol!


----------



## La Mere

I was starting to feel lo move.. Like tiny bubbles lol, haven't felt much lately.. But I have been able to find lo's heartbeat super easy... :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> A little irritated that baby is still in hiding. I want to feel it move again. :wacko:
> 
> Baby has been in hiding here too.Click to expand...
> 
> What is up with that? lol!Click to expand...

I don't know but all this sugar talk made me eat a whole Hershey bar to see if I could get baby moving. It worked, but considering I just failed my glucose test. :blush: probably should have skipped it.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> A little irritated that baby is still in hiding. I want to feel it move again. :wacko:
> 
> Baby has been in hiding here too.Click to expand...
> 
> What is up with that? lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know but all this sugar talk made me eat a whole Hershey bar to see if I could get baby moving. It worked, but considering I just failed my glucose test. :blush: probably should have skipped it.Click to expand...


Well that is not fair. :haha: I had a whole hershey bar and a big glass of OJ ... nothing :( I thought I felt a blip of something but it was so quick it may have been nothing. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think! 

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> I was starting to feel lo move.. Like tiny bubbles lol, haven't felt much lately.. But I have been able to find lo's heartbeat super easy... :shrug:

I wish I had a doppler now. I miss feeling the little booger move.


----------



## Lauren021406

Just wanted to share the site zulily.com with everyone! It has great deals on baby clothes as well as maternity clothes!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:

Orange juice is the devil. :rofl: I haven't had any since being nauseous for fear of throwing it up. Although I have a friend who swears orange juice eased her morning sickness, I could never bring myself to try it tho. :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

sassy_mom said:


> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:

Sorry hun, I don't mean to laugh at your pain, but that did make me chuckle a little. It was the "deepest levels of hell" part. I've been battling heartburn all day.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I was starting to feel lo move.. Like tiny bubbles lol, haven't felt much lately.. But I have been able to find lo's heartbeat super easy... :shrug:
> 
> I wish I had a doppler now. I miss feeling the little booger move.Click to expand...

:hugs: I know what you mean. I'm sure you will start feeling baby again soon, though. 



snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Orange juice is the devil. :rofl: I haven't had any since being nauseous for fear of throwing it up. Although I have a friend who swears orange juice eased her morning sickness, I could never bring myself to try it tho. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh OJ is the best. It worked so well for my morning sickness too. But eating an actual orange helped even more.. so did eating lemons :haha: I am sorry that OJ is so bad for you two right now...


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Sorry hun, I don't mean to laugh at your pain, but that did make me chuckle a little. It was the "deepest levels of hell" part. I've been battling heartburn all day.Click to expand...

:haha: No it's ok. After reading that again I started busting out. I was just typing on a whim!!! lol!! I'm surprised a hole didn't burn right into my throat though! YIKES!! lol! I'm sorry you are battling heartburn. That stuff is NO fun!


----------



## Kaiecee

Just had now I have a little red spotting I'm freaking out !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i havent had any heartburn... luckily!


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I was starting to feel lo move.. Like tiny bubbles lol, haven't felt much lately.. But I have been able to find lo's heartbeat super easy... :shrug:
> 
> I wish I had a doppler now. I miss feeling the little booger move.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know what you mean. I'm sure you will start feeling baby again soon, though.
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Orange juice is the devil. :rofl: I haven't had any since being nauseous for fear of throwing it up. Although I have a friend who swears orange juice eased her morning sickness, I could never bring myself to try it tho. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Oh OJ is the best. It worked so well for my morning sickness too. But eating an actual orange helped even more.. so did eating lemons :haha: I am sorry that OJ is so bad for you two right now...Click to expand...


Thanks! :hugs: I guess because I had been feeling it move and then it went into hiding I was kind of bummed but I know I will be feeling those movements again and then I may be wishing for a break when it is tap dancing all over my organs. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Just had now I have a little red spotting I'm freaking out !

Oh no!! Maybe it is nothing. I know several woman have had some bleeding and baby bean is fine. :hugs: Keep thoughts positive. Thinking about you!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Orange juice is the devil. :rofl: I haven't had any since being nauseous for fear of throwing it up. Although I have a friend who swears orange juice eased her morning sickness, I could never bring myself to try it tho. :haha:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha: I love it ... oj is the devil! HAHAHA


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope so I'm not sure if I should go to the hospital I don't want t0 wait 16 hours :(


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I was starting to feel lo move.. Like tiny bubbles lol, haven't felt much lately.. But I have been able to find lo's heartbeat super easy... :shrug:
> 
> I wish I had a doppler now. I miss feeling the little booger move.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know what you mean. I'm sure you will start feeling baby again soon, though.
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH! UGH! I'm not going anywhere near orange juice again!!! I just burped up acid from the deepest levels of hell I think!
> 
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Orange juice is the devil. :rofl: I haven't had any since being nauseous for fear of throwing it up. Although I have a friend who swears orange juice eased her morning sickness, I could never bring myself to try it tho. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Oh OJ is the best. It worked so well for my morning sickness too. But eating an actual orange helped even more.. so did eating lemons :haha: I am sorry that OJ is so bad for you two right now...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: I guess because I had been feeling it move and then it went into hiding I was kind of bummed but I know I will be feeling those movements again and then I may be wishing for a break when it is tap dancing all over my organs. :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs: You are most welcome! I know exactly what you mean by you'll be wanting a break! I think my DD was practicing karate on my insides before she was born. Of course, I'm a rather little person (only 5'0") so I'm sure she was running out of room :haha: Especially being a week late!!!



Kaiecee said:


> I hope so I'm not sure if I should go to the hospital I don't want t0 wait 16 hours :(

:hugs: Have you tried calling a doc at all? Maybe they could get you in to check and make sure everything is fine with you and baby.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> I hope so I'm not sure if I should go to the hospital I don't want t0 wait 16 hours :(

I would go now or call doc immediately when u wake up in the a.m. Then u could go in and get checked without waiting 6 hrs! Hope everythings ok!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I hope so I'm not sure if I should go to the hospital I don't want t0 wait 16 hours :(

You could call and speak to a triage nurse. They may be able to help you and tell you what might be the best option.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaiecee: Have you had any irritation to the cervix? BD, lately? I hope its nothing.:hugs:

Ladies: I also love OJ! But I do have awful heartburn. I keep tums handy and it gets worse in the third trimester... I have them in every room of my house.


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> Kaiecee: Have you had any irritation to the cervix? BD, lately? I hope its nothing.:hugs:
> 
> Ladies: I also love OJ! But I do have awful heartburn. I keep tums handy and it gets worse in the third trimester... I have them in every room of my house.

Oh my gosh! tums are the best! :haha: i kept a bottle by my bedside third tri with DD. But luckily (knock on wood) I haven't had heartburn too bad yet. The worst I had was a few nights ago when I was going to bed....


----------



## Leinzlove

La Mere: Our DD's are like 2 months apart... And they both caused extreme heartburn. My DD also followed the wives tale... born with a full head of hair. Yours?


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> La Mere: Our DD's are like 2 months apart... And they both caused extreme heartburn. My DD also followed the wives tale... born with a full head of hair. Yours?

YEP! She sure was! :haha: It was black just like her late grandfather's but it's lightened up to almost her daddy's hair color.. my mom was so disappointed :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm not sure. Ow if it's baby bleeding or I'm irritated and have a cut close to there ??? I'm super fustrsted I'm not bleeding I don't need a pad it's only on toilette paper and very little so I'll call my doctor tomorrow morning


----------



## ARuppe716

So much to catch up on today ladies!! Hurray for Philly girls...I went to school in Philly!

As for nurseries I LOVE the owl stuff! My parents always tell the story of seeing an owl by the side of the road when they were on their way to the hospital to have me so I've always liked them. It's just luck that lately they seem to be very popular for baby stuff. For girls there's adorable stuff with owls, birds, and butterflies and for boys there's a set that has owls, raccoons, fox, etc.

Hope everything turns out ok Kaiecee! I'll be thinking of you...

I can't believe how far our little board has come. So many posts and we're all getting so close to being in the second trimester! I look forward to catching up with all you ladies everyday :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been on antibiotics which I think has given me a beginning of a yeast infection (sorry tmi) but after I bd with dh is when I started spotting so I think it's just that irritation


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds like it to me. Especially if it isn't enough for a pantyliner. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I've been on antibiotics which I think has given me a beginning of a yeast infection (sorry tmi) but after I bd with dh is when I started spotting so I think it's just that irritation

Most likely. I have had that problem after bd'ing nearly every time. I never had to wear a liner or anything. It usually is just after wiping or (tmi) cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> La Mere: Our DD's are like 2 months apart... And they both caused extreme heartburn. My DD also followed the wives tale... born with a full head of hair. Yours?
> 
> YEP! She sure was! :haha: It was black just like her late grandfather's but it's lightened up to almost her daddy's hair color.. my mom was so disappointed :haha:Click to expand...

I said when dd was born there was not nearly enough hair on her head for the amount of heartburn I had. :rofl: :rofl: I was thankful tho that she had hair. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> La Mere: Our DD's are like 2 months apart... And they both caused extreme heartburn. My DD also followed the wives tale... born with a full head of hair. Yours?
> 
> YEP! She sure was! :haha: It was black just like her late grandfather's but it's lightened up to almost her daddy's hair color.. my mom was so disappointed :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I said when dd was born there was not nearly enough hair on her head for the amount of heartburn I had. :rofl: :rofl: I was thankful tho that she had hair. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I hope whatever this baby is, it will have lots of hair too! Probably not though :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks sassy :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm baaack!!! Doctor said everything so far looks perfect. They did what seemed a 15 minutes vaginal ultrasound. Doctor did a pap smear, a boob exam, pee test, 3 tubes of blood... etc. They also changed my prenatal pills, but gave me 30 of them, so it was nice. Baby is super high in my tummy too, I was amazed, just under my belly button, the ultrasound technician would poke me and you would see baby moving. Measurement was spot on so Dr said that due date is the one we are keeping, even if further ultrasounds say differently. I'm sooo relieved!
 



Attached Files:







baby profile12.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm baaack!!! Doctor said everything so far looks perfect. They did what seemed a 15 minutes vaginal ultrasound. Doctor did a pap smear, a boob exam, pee test, 3 tubes of blood... etc. They also changed my prenatal pills, but gave me 30 of them, so it was nice. Baby is super high in my tummy too, I was amazed, just under my belly button, the ultrasound technician would poke me and you would see baby moving. Measurement was spot on so Dr said that due date is the one we are keeping, even if further ultrasounds say differently. I'm sooo relieved!


YAY! Sweet baby!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Thanks sassy :)

No problem! :D


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> La Mere: Our DD's are like 2 months apart... And they both caused extreme heartburn. My DD also followed the wives tale... born with a full head of hair. Yours?
> 
> YEP! She sure was! :haha: It was black just like her late grandfather's but it's lightened up to almost her daddy's hair color.. my mom was so disappointed :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I said when dd was born there was not nearly enough hair on her head for the amount of heartburn I had. :rofl: :rofl: I was thankful tho that she had hair. :haha:Click to expand...

My DD had a good bit of hair and super dark then it all fell out. Literally she was bald as can be. It all came back bleach blonde. :haha: Then darkened back to brown as she got older. She now looks like she has highlights in her hair. It is so pretty!


----------



## Kaiecee

With both of my boys I had crazy heartburn but they didn't have any hair hardly


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm baaack!!! Doctor said everything so far looks perfect. They did what seemed a 15 minutes vaginal ultrasound. Doctor did a pap smear, a boob exam, pee test, 3 tubes of blood... etc. They also changed my prenatal pills, but gave me 30 of them, so it was nice. Baby is super high in my tummy too, I was amazed, just under my belly button, the ultrasound technician would poke me and you would see baby moving. Measurement was spot on so Dr said that due date is the one we are keeping, even if further ultrasounds say differently. I'm sooo relieved!

:happydance: Oh, DeeDee! I am so happy for you! :hugs: I love your scan pic!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm baaack!!! Doctor said everything so far looks perfect. They did what seemed a 15 minutes vaginal ultrasound. Doctor did a pap smear, a boob exam, pee test, 3 tubes of blood... etc. They also changed my prenatal pills, but gave me 30 of them, so it was nice. Baby is super high in my tummy too, I was amazed, just under my belly button, the ultrasound technician would poke me and you would see baby moving. Measurement was spot on so Dr said that due date is the one we are keeping, even if further ultrasounds say differently. I'm sooo relieved!
> 
> :happydance: Oh, DeeDee! I am so happy for you! :hugs: I love your scan pic!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

This day ... I'm telling you! I'm so glad it is almost over! So after my OJ mishap, I made baked ziti for dinner. Apparently spaghetti sauce of any kind makes me overly nauseous. So while I was starting to feel better, now I'm ready to throw it up at any minute. On top of that, I have this back pain that started. Intense pain. It feels as though something got all tangled up and is hurting down into my leg. I have one of those chair massage things ... and I was thinking oh yea that is going to feel nice. Let it run for 15 minutes and get all the knots out .. when it dawned on me ... there are pressure points that can send you into early labor ... so here I set with my upset stomach and back aching like all get out. I'm totally calling this day a failure! :haha: I'm making DH take care of DD and I'm about to sink down in a warm bath and then going to bed. UGH!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> This day ... I'm telling you! I'm so glad it is almost over! So after my OJ mishap, I made baked ziti for dinner. Apparently spaghetti sauce of any kind makes me overly nauseous. So while I was starting to feel better, now I'm ready to throw it up at any minute. On top of that, I have this back pain that started. Intense pain. It feels as though something got all tangled up and is hurting down into my leg. I have one of those chair massage things ... and I was thinking oh yea that is going to feel nice. Let it run for 15 minutes and get all the knots out .. when it dawned on me ... there are pressure points that can send you into early labor ... so here I set with my upset stomach and back aching like all get out. I'm totally calling this day a failure! :haha: I'm making DH take care of DD and I'm about to sink down in a warm bath and then going to bed. UGH!

Awww. I'm sorry! Go to bed, that's the best solution I've found for all the sickness. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Aww hope you ladies start to feel better soon :hugs:
Fantastic scans girld glad they went well :D

AFM i started to do my house work and got a load of washing washed and in the dryer and a second one started put all of my little mans toys away and cleaned out my pantry cabinet and i managed to pull something in my hip :(


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> This day ... I'm telling you! I'm so glad it is almost over! So after my OJ mishap, I made baked ziti for dinner. Apparently spaghetti sauce of any kind makes me overly nauseous. So while I was starting to feel better, now I'm ready to throw it up at any minute. On top of that, I have this back pain that started. Intense pain. It feels as though something got all tangled up and is hurting down into my leg. I have one of those chair massage things ... and I was thinking oh yea that is going to feel nice. Let it run for 15 minutes and get all the knots out .. when it dawned on me ... there are pressure points that can send you into early labor ... so here I set with my upset stomach and back aching like all get out. I'm totally calling this day a failure! :haha: I'm making DH take care of DD and I'm about to sink down in a warm bath and then going to bed. UGH!

My goodness.. you have had quite a day indeed!!!:hugs: I hope you get to feeling better, but I totally agree with DeeDee. Get some rest.


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm baaack!!! Doctor said everything so far looks perfect. They did what seemed a 15 minutes vaginal ultrasound. Doctor did a pap smear, a boob exam, pee test, 3 tubes of blood... etc. They also changed my prenatal pills, but gave me 30 of them, so it was nice. Baby is super high in my tummy too, I was amazed, just under my belly button, the ultrasound technician would poke me and you would see baby moving. Measurement was spot on so Dr said that due date is the one we are keeping, even if further ultrasounds say differently. I'm sooo relieved!

Beautiful picture!! I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and you've got me super excited now.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm baaack!!! Doctor said everything so far looks perfect. They did what seemed a 15 minutes vaginal ultrasound. Doctor did a pap smear, a boob exam, pee test, 3 tubes of blood... etc. They also changed my prenatal pills, but gave me 30 of them, so it was nice. Baby is super high in my tummy too, I was amazed, just under my belly button, the ultrasound technician would poke me and you would see baby moving. Measurement was spot on so Dr said that due date is the one we are keeping, even if further ultrasounds say differently. I'm sooo relieved!
> 
> Beautiful picture!! I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and you've got me super excited now.Click to expand...

Yay, let us know how it goes!


----------



## darkstar

I just did the baking soda test and got boy, the chinese calendar also says boy. I'll be looking out for boy junk at the scan tomorrow


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ih ya i did the baking soda thing this weekend and no fizz at all.. So girl!?


----------



## Lauren021406

yup no fizz means girl!


----------



## CharlieO

Well i went for my glucose tolerance test thing, no idea if i passed or not, or when i fid out :shrug:


----------



## Little J

Deedee- nice scan!!

I did the baking soda test again yesterday even tho i had done it a week ago. A week ago i got a boy and it fizzled right away, but lastnight it didnt fizzle until i swirled it a little... maybe i added too much baking soda or too much urine?

Every little test i have taken thus far shouts out boy.... chinese gender chart, red cabbage test, pretty much the baking soda test

I hope this is true! But id be SUPEr excited for girl, bc they have such cute things!

My SIL was over yesterday and wanted to hear LO HB, i found it after 5 minutes. She was in AWWW. She fell in love right away, haha I def, can hear its stronger now (easier to hear on the speaker) clocked in at high 140's BPM.

YAY today is my "friday" at work! tomorrow is a holiday for us in the US and i took paid time off for thursday and friday :happydance:


----------



## Little J

oh, and iv also had some pretty righteous heartburn Leinzlove!

It hurts super bad when i lay down... i have to sit up and take tums!! 

My mom always said if u have heartburn alot of the times the baby has a full head of hair! But do they have hair this early?

I came out with a full head of BLACK hair, like a 4 year old would have! haha but as i got older it lightened up and now i have brown hair. it was light light brown/dirty blonde as a child but im sure the sun had somthing to do with that since i LOVED being outside.

Hubby was born with little to no hair (he is blonde) they called him Chrome Dome:haha: bc he had a big head and no hair to cover it up. I HOPE our baby has hair, haha


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> Deedee- nice scan!!
> 
> I did the baking soda test again yesterday even tho i had done it a week ago. A week ago i got a boy and it fizzled right away, but lastnight it didnt fizzle until i swirled it a little... maybe i added too much baking soda or too much urine?
> 
> Every little test i have taken thus far shouts out boy.... chinese gender chart, red cabbage test, pretty much the baking soda test
> 
> I hope this is true! But id be SUPEr excited for girl, bc they have such cute things!
> 
> My SIL was over yesterday and wanted to hear LO HB, i found it after 5 minutes. She was in AWWW. She fell in love right away, haha I def, can hear its stronger now (easier to hear on the speaker) clocked in at high 140's BPM.
> 
> YAY today is my "friday" at work! tomorrow is a holiday for us in the US and i took paid time off for thursday and friday :happydance:

Thats awesome that you can find the HB so quickly now! I showed my mom over the weekend and she was surprised also! so neat!

Good idea taking thurs and fri off! Isn't it weird having the holiday on wednesday?!?! I have to work Thursday!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> oh, and iv also had some pretty righteous heartburn Leinzlove!
> 
> It hurts super bad when i lay down... i have to sit up and take tums!!
> 
> My mom always said if u have heartburn alot of the times the baby has a full head of hair! But do they have hair this early?
> 
> I came out with a full head of BLACK hair, like a 4 year old would have! haha but as i got older it lightened up and now i have brown hair. it was light light brown/dirty blonde as a child but im sure the sun had somthing to do with that since i LOVED being outside.
> 
> Hubby was born with little to no hair (he is blonde) they called him Chrome Dome:haha: bc he had a big head and no hair to cover it up. I HOPE our baby has hair, haha

HAHAHAHAHaH!!! Wow, sounds like me and my husband! I keep saying "i HOPE our baby doesn't have that huge noggin like you!" Also, I had tons of hair and he had none... so, I am hoping baby has lots of hair!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Deedee- nice scan!!
> 
> I did the baking soda test again yesterday even tho i had done it a week ago. A week ago i got a boy and it fizzled right away, but lastnight it didnt fizzle until i swirled it a little... maybe i added too much baking soda or too much urine?
> 
> Every little test i have taken thus far shouts out boy.... chinese gender chart, red cabbage test, pretty much the baking soda test
> 
> I hope this is true! But id be SUPEr excited for girl, bc they have such cute things!
> 
> My SIL was over yesterday and wanted to hear LO HB, i found it after 5 minutes. She was in AWWW. She fell in love right away, haha I def, can hear its stronger now (easier to hear on the speaker) clocked in at high 140's BPM.
> 
> YAY today is my "friday" at work! tomorrow is a holiday for us in the US and i took paid time off for thursday and friday :happydance:
> 
> Thats awesome that you can find the HB so quickly now! I showed my mom over the weekend and she was surprised also! so neat!
> 
> Good idea taking thurs and fri off! Isn't it weird having the holiday on wednesday?!?! I have to work Thursday!Click to expand...

BOOOOO. A holiday during the middle of the week blows!
I got hubby to take thursday and friday off as well :) i love spending time with him when its not a weekend (since were always busy)


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> BOOOOO. A holiday during the middle of the week blows!
> I got hubby to take thursday and friday off as well :) i love spending time with him when its not a weekend (since were always busy)

aww thats nice! My husband and I sat down last night and planned a stay"cation in a couple weeks! We are doing it after we fight out the gender so we can shop and decorate the nursery! hehehe!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> BOOOOO. A holiday during the middle of the week blows!
> I got hubby to take thursday and friday off as well :) i love spending time with him when its not a weekend (since were always busy)
> 
> aww thats nice! My husband and I sat down last night and planned a stay"cation in a couple weeks! We are doing it after we fight out the gender so we can shop and decorate the nursery! hehehe!Click to expand...

thats the best! Yea we find out sept. 11th for the gender, and Hubby and i took a week off from work the week of Oct. 15th bc thats our 1 year anniversary so we will go register then etc. bc we will have a better idea of what we want.


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> BOOOOO. A holiday during the middle of the week blows!
> I got hubby to take thursday and friday off as well :) i love spending time with him when its not a weekend (since were always busy)
> 
> aww thats nice! My husband and I sat down last night and planned a stay"cation in a couple weeks! We are doing it after we fight out the gender so we can shop and decorate the nursery! hehehe!Click to expand...
> 
> thats the best! Yea we find out sept. 11th for the gender, and Hubby and i took a week off from work the week of Oct. 15th bc thats our 1 year anniversary so we will go register then etc. bc we will have a better idea of what we want.Click to expand...

wooohoo!!!

We went last week to set up a registry... not to register yet, but to get some ideas and look around for fun and we are completely clueless to what we need! hahahaha!!!! WE went over to the car seats and there were like 50 to chose from!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am so trying this when my fiance leaves...i dont want him to see me! 
you put 1 tbl spoon of baking soda in a cup then pee ON it right???? :thumbup: no fizz is a girl fizz is a boy???


Lauren021406 said:


> yup no fizz means girl!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> i am so trying this when my fiance leaves...i dont want him to see me!
> you put 1 tbl spoon of baking soda in a cup then pee ON it right???? :thumbup: no fizz is a girl fizz is a boy???
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> yup no fizz means girl!Click to expand...

yep!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

awesome! thanks...did you try this?


jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i am so trying this when my fiance leaves...i dont want him to see me!
> you put 1 tbl spoon of baking soda in a cup then pee ON it right???? :thumbup: no fizz is a girl fizz is a boy???
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> yup no fizz means girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep!Click to expand...


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> awesome! thanks...did you try this?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i am so trying this when my fiance leaves...i dont want him to see me!
> you put 1 tbl spoon of baking soda in a cup then pee ON it right???? :thumbup: no fizz is a girl fizz is a boy???
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> yup no fizz means girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep!Click to expand...Click to expand...

I did... i got BOY. I did read somewhere that you are supposed to do it no later than 10 weeks though... so, i dunno :shrug::shrug:

I wonder if the heartrate is accurate to tell the gender???


----------



## Indiapops

Does anyones arms and legs ever feel funny?? I feel like Mr soft today lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I get that after climbing stairs!


----------



## JCh

Anyone else getting dizzy spells? I find I get light headed in the AM and have to sit down for a bit if I'm trying to do anything.... Is this normal?


----------



## jrowenj

i wanna know the genderrrrrr..... this is tortuuurrreeeee


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> Anyone else getting dizzy spells? I find I get light headed in the AM and have to sit down for a bit if I'm trying to do anything.... Is this normal?

when i wake up in the morning or wake up from a nap, i feel hungover! sometimes sicky hungover feeling where i just wanna lay back down.... I get light headed slightly but i normally get tht when im in the heat


----------



## Indiapops

JCh said:


> Anyone else getting dizzy spells? I find I get light headed in the AM and have to sit down for a bit if I'm trying to do anything.... Is this normal?

I sometimes get it when I stand up ..x


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> i wanna know the genderrrrrr..... this is tortuuurrreeeee

I KNOW! i wish my Dr. would be one to give me a "hint" as to what she was thinking after the 12 week US. But i doubt it.... she told me my first visit that having the gender be a suprise is fun and thinks i should try that. Im like... ummm nope sorry, not for my first!


----------



## sassy_mom

So I finally caved and called the doctor about tiny not moving. I felt silly because I know there is so much room and at this stage it can turn a certain way and not feel anything at all. However, the baby already had times it was wiggly everyday ... so I called the nurse and she said don't worry! It's fine you called. lol! She said we can do the fetal heartbeat check .... so they said to come in at 10:50 ... which is in an hour ... and I am still in my pajamas. :haha: Guess I should stop typing and go take a shower! :haha: Wish me luck ladies. Last time they checked for the heartbeat, it was laying face down and they had to do an ultrasound .... :winkwink: maybe I'll get a chance to peak again. :):):) Either way I will be happy to hear the heartbeat and stop thinking about it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck have fun:)


----------



## Little J

good luck sassy, im sure everything is fine!

your nurses are nice! when i worry mine say "unless there are reasons to worry about somthing going wrong then everything is fine" meaning.... if im not gushing blood they think everything is peachy (which isnt always the case)

I kinda wish they were better at reassuring us crazy women who are worry warts. (another reason im glad i got the doppler)

If i asked my Dr. she would let me come in, in a heartbeat, but shes hard to get to bc the nurses always say i cant speak to her and i must go thru the nurses. blah blah blah :growlmad:


----------



## snowangel187

The day after I find out the gender me & dd are flying out of town without dh, so we probably won't do too much after finding out. Maybe a family dinner and a new outfit. :)


----------



## snowangel187

Oh and I'm a lemon today. :happydance:


----------



## Little J

yay for moving up a fruit level!!


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray for lemons! 

Sassy, that's great that you can go in just for a quick check.


----------



## sassy_mom

Everything is fine. Heard the heartbeat wooshing away. She found it immediately. I feel silly for worrying. I am not a worrier and I kept telling myself there is nothing wrong. But there was that nagging tiny voice ... oh well. 

Little J - they are very nice. The nurse I called said we would rather you call and tell us. She said it was no big deal to come in for a quick check of the heartbeat. I'm very thankful they are nice ... at least they didn't make me feel silly. 

Yay at being at lemon! I will join you as a lemon on Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Everything is fine. Heard the heartbeat wooshing away. She found it immediately. I feel silly for worrying. I am not a worrier and I kept telling myself there is nothing wrong. But there was that nagging tiny voice ... oh well.
> 
> Little J - they are very nice. The nurse I called said we would rather you call and tell us. She said it was no big deal to come in for a quick check of the heartbeat. I'm very thankful they are nice ... at least they didn't make me feel silly.
> 
> Yay at being at lemon! I will join you as a lemon on Thursday! :happydance:

:happydance: i'm so glad you got to hear baby's heartbeat! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

im glad u got reassured Sassy. Nothing feels better than feeling the sigh of relief knowing things are fine :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

Good news Brandi! I'll be joining the ranks of the lemon on Friday! Excited, but nervous, we just barely got to this stage last time.


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Good news Brandi! I'll be joining the ranks of the lemon on Friday! Excited, but nervous, we just barely got to this stage last time.


That is very exciting!! I will be glad to see Friday roll around for you and will be happy to see us all go up the fruit ladder together!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> So I finally caved and called the doctor about tiny not moving. I felt silly because I know there is so much room and at this stage it can turn a certain way and not feel anything at all. However, the baby already had times it was wiggly everyday ... so I called the nurse and she said don't worry! It's fine you called. lol! She said we can do the fetal heartbeat check .... so they said to come in at 10:50 ... which is in an hour ... and I am still in my pajamas. :haha: Guess I should stop typing and go take a shower! :haha: Wish me luck ladies. Last time they checked for the heartbeat, it was laying face down and they had to do an ultrasound .... :winkwink: maybe I'll get a chance to peak again. :):):) Either way I will be happy to hear the heartbeat and stop thinking about it.

Maybe... it's... time... for... somebody... to... get... a... Doppler... :rolleyes:

Hahahahaha. I'm glad you were able to get your worries at ease. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm taking more naps now than a week ago. I want to go to bed by 8 or 9 pm and it's hard not to do so. But hubby insists I wait for him to cuddle up... but it's harddd! Hahahaha. It's kind of funny how kitty seems to have mellowed up as well since I've been pregnant haha. She is a hectic bengal cat, but she's been pretty good and even takes every single nap with me, sits down on the couch with me. Been like a lazzy preggo woman too. hahaha.

They gave me this prenatal pills that have ginger in them, they work like wonder! No sickness today after I took them. Oh, and we have decided in what hospital I will deliver, it's 25 minutes away from here. Oh, i'm hungry now, AGAIN... grr.


----------



## snowangel187

So just finished my 3 hr glucose test. I really don't know the point, I failed both last pregnancy and I already failed the 1 hr. they were nice enough to send me away with a blown vein!! :growlmad: my arm is so swelled and I feel like crap!


----------



## CharlieO

Hey, I have a question about feeling bump move, I know a few of you have said you could feel it, but a lot "experts" say not until 15 ish weeks. Well I'm 11 weeks and I've started feeling flutters in my uterus, still low down, its almost like a bubling sensation.... am I feel bump?!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> So just finished my 3 hr glucose test. I really don't know the point, I failed both last pregnancy and I already failed the 1 hr. they were nice enough to send me away with a blown vein!! :growlmad: my arm is so swelled and I feel like crap!

Sheesh, I hope your arm feels better soon and that they got the results they wanted. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe my chihuahua takes every nap with me too..but i dont think she knows im preggo yet... They say animals can tell sometimes.. Lol


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> So I finally caved and called the doctor about tiny not moving. I felt silly because I know there is so much room and at this stage it can turn a certain way and not feel anything at all. However, the baby already had times it was wiggly everyday ... so I called the nurse and she said don't worry! It's fine you called. lol! She said we can do the fetal heartbeat check .... so they said to come in at 10:50 ... which is in an hour ... and I am still in my pajamas. :haha: Guess I should stop typing and go take a shower! :haha: Wish me luck ladies. Last time they checked for the heartbeat, it was laying face down and they had to do an ultrasound .... :winkwink: maybe I'll get a chance to peak again. :):):) Either way I will be happy to hear the heartbeat and stop thinking about it.
> 
> Maybe... it's... time... for... somebody... to... get... a... Doppler... :rolleyes:
> 
> Hahahahaha. I'm glad you were able to get your worries at ease. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: I may have to look into that!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

CharlieO said:


> Hey, I have a question about feeling bump move, I know a few of you have said you could feel it, but a lot "experts" say not until 15 ish weeks. Well I'm 11 weeks and I've started feeling flutters in my uterus, still low down, its almost like a bubling sensation.... am I feel bump?!


I would say yes! Mine felt like bubbles this time around. With my daughter she felt like flutters. I would say baby is saying hi! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> So just finished my 3 hr glucose test. I really don't know the point, I failed both last pregnancy and I already failed the 1 hr. they were nice enough to send me away with a blown vein!! :growlmad: my arm is so swelled and I feel like crap!

Holy crap! That sucks!!! I hope it feels better soon!


----------



## Little J

do you have to create and account on Zulily.com in order to shop and see the clothes etc?

i hate having to make accounts....


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> do you have to create and account on Zulily.com in order to shop and see the clothes etc?
> 
> i hate having to make accounts....


It looks like it. I hate making them too.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> do you have to create and account on Zulily.com in order to shop and see the clothes etc?
> 
> i hate having to make accounts....
> 
> 
> It looks like it. I hate making them too.Click to expand...

damn..... but im curious to see what they got!


----------



## DittyByrd

Tomorrow marks week 12 and DH and I have decided to make the pregnancy FB and extended family official. Our families have been dying for weeks to tell people and the opportunity has come up multiple times to tell friends.

I am planning on letting my mom and MIL go crazy with calls and let them spread the word to our large families. This is the first grandchild for both.

Is it weird that I am nervous to spread the news? No one will be anything but happy for us. We've also had two great ultrasounds with normal fetal growth and heartbeats. 

When have/will the rest of you tell?


----------



## JCh

DittyByrd said:


> Tomorrow marks week 12 and DH and I have decided to make the pregnancy FB and extended family official. Our families have been dying for weeks to tell people and the opportunity has come up multiple times to tell friends.
> 
> I am planning on letting my mom and MIL go crazy with calls and let them spread the word to our large families. This is the first grandchild for both.
> 
> Is it weird that I am nervous to spread the news? No one will be anything but happy for us. We've also had two great ultrasounds with normal fetal growth and heartbeats.
> 
> When have/will the rest of you tell?

I did at 12 weeks exactly. I felt nervous, which I think is common, feel like you will jinx it. So far so good tho. I feel better now that I've told and am not worrying about the info getting out. Enjoy it!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So, I've been thinking for a change. Haha, I got to see the baby for a bunch of time yesterday... and, if you are able to see a little if the baby is a boy or a girl... I wasn't able to peek on a baby boys body part AT ALL! I mean, I really was able to see the baby clear and for a long time... hmmm...


----------



## Little J

we told close family and close friends after our 8 week scan. We arent letting the FB world know until our 12 week scan, but of course we have people coming up to us already saying congrats which is fine. We say thanks! But we arent going around blabbing about the news until 12 weeks (but we acknowledge if someone tells us congrats)

But i dont think there will be any problems at our 12 week scan as i have heard LO HB with the doppler so hes alive and kicking!

Its also SO nice to not hide the news either... it was so annoying when i was getting questioned and harrassed about being pregnant bc of not drinking etc so it was hard on me having that stress


----------



## JCh

JCh said:


> I did at 12 weeks exactly. I felt nervous, which I think is common, feel like you will jinx it. So far so good tho. I feel better now that I've told and am not worrying about the info getting out. Enjoy it!

And I mean that I told EVERYONE, work, facebook and all that. Family knew pretty much right away :)


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> So, I've been thinking for a change. Haha, I got to see the baby for a bunch of time yesterday... and, if you are able to see a little if the baby is a boy or a girl... I wasn't able to peek on a baby boys body part AT ALL! I mean, I really was able to see the baby clear and for a long time... hmmm...

Apparently their organs can look like either since they are still very similar at this stage. It is much more reliable once you're over 14+ weeks, best around 20 weeks when things are the most visible.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been thinking for a change. Haha, I got to see the baby for a bunch of time yesterday... and, if you are able to see a little if the baby is a boy or a girl... I wasn't able to peek on a baby boys body part AT ALL! I mean, I really was able to see the baby clear and for a long time... hmmm...
> 
> Apparently their organs can look like either since they are still very similar at this stage. It is much more reliable once you're over 14+ weeks, best around 20 weeks when things are the most visible.Click to expand...

They told me I would have a gender US on week 18 or 20. Can't wait!


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> Tomorrow marks week 12 and DH and I have decided to make the pregnancy FB and extended family official. Our families have been dying for weeks to tell people and the opportunity has come up multiple times to tell friends.
> 
> I am planning on letting my mom and MIL go crazy with calls and let them spread the word to our large families. This is the first grandchild for both.
> 
> Is it weird that I am nervous to spread the news? No one will be anything but happy for us. We've also had two great ultrasounds with normal fetal growth and heartbeats.
> 
> When have/will the rest of you tell?

It was facebooked when I was 3weeks 4days. Yes you read that right 3 weeks. Dh outted us before some family was called. He did the same with dd. he can't keep his mouth shut. :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

We facebooked after our 12 week scan, as soon as I posted the picture and update I turned my phone off as knew it would go nuts x


----------



## brownie929

Hi ladies,
Back again with 12week update as I did with my 8week. Got my scan, everything went perfectly. Tech wouldn't even guess at the gender but hey ho. Got one little nub photo (well I think I did). LO wouldn't stop moving at the beginning and the lady was fighting with him/her a bit. Last one is what I think is a little nub, let me know what you think...
 



Attached Files:







12W-2.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 8









12W-3.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7









12W-4.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brownie929 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Back again with 12week update as I did with my 8week. Got my scan, everything went perfectly. Tech wouldn't even guess at the gender but hey ho. Got one little nub photo (well I think I did). LO wouldn't stop moving at the beginning and the lady was fighting with him/her a bit. Last one is what I think is a little nub, let me know what you think...

So cute!! Haha, I gotta say, it kinds does look like a little nub LOL


----------



## darkstar

I moved to another nearby city last week and will deliver at a different hospital so i need a new midwife. OH took the day off to go to the old city we moved from for scan bloods and midwife and i was going too see if she knows one out here to refer me to. She just texted to say she is delivering a baby and will be in touch to reschedule. Aarrgghh. I think i will start phoning around to find one out here and tell the old one to start transferring. I had tracked down all my previous birth records because she wanted to decide if i need to be seen by specialists so i wanted to see her about that. 

We had a 7.0 earthquake last night. Scary! 

I did a huge sneeze and baby fluttered hard immediately after! So neat


----------



## mammaspath

brownie929 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Back again with 12week update as I did with my 8week. Got my scan, everything went perfectly. Tech wouldn't even guess at the gender but hey ho. Got one little nub photo (well I think I did). LO wouldn't stop moving at the beginning and the lady was fighting with him/her a bit. Last one is what I think is a little nub, let me know what you think...

my vote is boy!:happydance:


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> I moved to another nearby city last week and will deliver at a different hospital so i need a new midwife. OH took the day off to go to the old city we moved from for scan bloods and midwife and i was going too see if she knows one out here to refer me to. She just texted to say she is delivering a baby and will be in touch to reschedule. Aarrgghh. I think i will start phoning around to find one out here and tell the old one to start transferring. I had tracked down all my previous birth records because she wanted to decide if i need to be seen by specialists so i wanted to see her about that.
> 
> We had a 7.0 earthquake last night. Scary!
> 
> I did a huge sneeze and baby fluttered hard immediately after! So neat

Definitely do your own looking around, you could be waiting ages for your old MW! Oh my god how scary was that earth quake?! It was my first proper one (I've only been in NZ a few months)!! That was big enough for me.

Good luck with your scan-I'm sure you said it was today?

xx


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I moved to another nearby city last week and will deliver at a different hospital so i need a new midwife. OH took the day off to go to the old city we moved from for scan bloods and midwife and i was going too see if she knows one out here to refer me to. She just texted to say she is delivering a baby and will be in touch to reschedule. Aarrgghh. I think i will start phoning around to find one out here and tell the old one to start transferring. I had tracked down all my previous birth records because she wanted to decide if i need to be seen by specialists so i wanted to see her about that.
> 
> We had a 7.0 earthquake last night. Scary!
> 
> I did a huge sneeze and baby fluttered hard immediately after! So neat
> 
> Definitely do your own looking around, you could be waiting ages for your old MW! Oh my god how scary was that earth quake?! It was my first proper one (I've only been in NZ a few months)!! That was big enough for me.
> 
> Good luck with your scan-I'm sure you said it was today?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Very scary. OH is Australian so that was his first big jolt in Nz and he went pale lol. 

Thanks, it is in four hours!


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow marks week 12 and DH and I have decided to make the pregnancy FB and extended family official. Our families have been dying for weeks to tell people and the opportunity has come up multiple times to tell friends.
> 
> I am planning on letting my mom and MIL go crazy with calls and let them spread the word to our large families. This is the first grandchild for both.
> 
> Is it weird that I am nervous to spread the news? No one will be anything but happy for us. We've also had two great ultrasounds with normal fetal growth and heartbeats.
> 
> When have/will the rest of you tell?
> 
> It was facebooked when I was 3weeks 4days. Yes you read that right 3 weeks. Dh outted us before some family was called. He did the same with dd. he can't keep his mouth shut. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL. At least he's excited!!!


----------



## els1022

I just want to say that one of the highlights of my evenings when I get home is to catch up on the posts here. You ladies are wonderful!! :hugs:

Congrats to Deedee and Brownie on the beautiful scans!! 

Jrowen, I don't think the heartbeat theory goes w/gender. I work in L&D and I see inconsistencies with the theory every day. I wish there was an earlier way to find out the gender for those who want to know! Has anyone tried the pee test that you can buy at drugstores that predicts gender? One of my patients mentioned it the other day and said it was right with both of hers (both girls). I don't know how far along you're supposed to be when you try it though.


----------



## Greens25

Wow that took me a long time to catch up! I was MIA for a while..... long weekend here in Canada and then was really busy today!

On the name topic...so far these are the only 2
Jaxson Alexander
Makayla Riali 

Alexander is my grandfather's name and Riali (pronounced Riley) is my DH's sister's name.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## snowangel187

Dd is threatening to pack a bag and run away. :rofl: :rofl: I really can't wait for her to be a teenager. :haha: 

Felt like crap after the blew my vein, so I decided to baby shop. :). Bought a couple neutral sleepers and I'm on the hunt for a baby book. 

How's everybody today? :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Dd is threatening to pack a bag and run away. :rofl: :rofl: I really can't wait for her to be a teenager. :haha:
> 
> Felt like crap after the blew my vein, so I decided to baby shop. :). Bought a couple neutral sleepers and I'm on the hunt for a baby book.
> 
> How's everybody today? :flower:


I had enough energy to mop the floor. :happydance: Then I ate 2 strawberry shortcakes and now I feel yucky! Dairy is not my friend but oooohhhhh so yummy!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Dd is threatening to pack a bag and run away. :rofl: :rofl: I really can't wait for her to be a teenager. :haha:
> 
> Felt like crap after the blew my vein, so I decided to baby shop. :). Bought a couple neutral sleepers and I'm on the hunt for a baby book.
> 
> How's everybody today? :flower:
> 
> 
> I had enough energy to mop the floor. :happydance: Then I ate 2 strawberry shortcakes and now I feel yucky! Dairy is not my friend but oooohhhhh so yummy!!!Click to expand...

Wuahahaha, she wants to run away? I was her so many times with my parents. :haha:

I managed to eat today just fine without feeling completely yucky! I've been eating less but more often and my HEB version of tums are working miracles, so are my new pre natals! We are leaving in an hour to see Light Up Arlington! :happydance: I hope it's worth it haha.


----------



## mammaspath

Greens25 said:


> Wow that took me a long time to catch up! I was MIA for a while..... long weekend here in Canada and then was really busy today!
> 
> On the name topic...so far these are the only 2
> Jaxson Alexander
> Makayla Riali
> 
> Alexander is my grandfather's name and Riali (pronounced Riley) is my DH's sister's name.
> 
> What do you ladies think?

my son's middle name is jackson......im very partial to it:flower:
I really like makayla too.....interesting way to spell the middle name


----------



## DittyByrd

I am alternating between Tums and Cheese puffs. Oy.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Dd is threatening to pack a bag and run away. :rofl: :rofl: I really can't wait for her to be a teenager. :haha:
> 
> Felt like crap after the blew my vein, so I decided to baby shop. :). Bought a couple neutral sleepers and I'm on the hunt for a baby book.
> 
> How's everybody today? :flower:
> 
> 
> I had enough energy to mop the floor. :happydance: Then I ate 2 strawberry shortcakes and now I feel yucky! Dairy is not my friend but oooohhhhh so yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wuahahaha, she wants to run away? I was her so many times with my parents. :haha:
> 
> I managed to eat today just fine without feeling completely yucky! I've been eating less but more often and my HEB version of tums are working miracles, so are my new pre natals! We are leaving in an hour to see Light Up Arlington! :happydance: I hope it's worth it haha.Click to expand...

I am glad you are feeling better! Have fun! It should be beautiful!


----------



## Kaiecee

Spoke to my doctor today she says not to worry about anything and the way I've been sick is a good sign things are ok:)


----------



## Leinzlove

Love your names Greens! I'm thinking so far.

Jason Wyatt for a boy and Bella Marie for a girl.

Kaiecee: I'm so glad you got some reassurance from your Dr. :happydance:

I really have this thing for bacon... My obsession with BLT's. 

I also wish I was having a 12 week scan. So, then I could get some gender guesses. I did the baking soda and got boy.


----------



## prayingforbby

Had another scan today, and baby looks great. The tech had a hard time getting pictures because they kept moving. Guess the orange juice trick really works!! Im measuring ahead by about a week. Just glad baby is well hubby and I are very happy.
 



Attached Files:







20120702_223045.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sassy_mom

prayingforbby said:


> Had another scan today, and baby looks great. The tech had a hard time getting pictures because they kept moving. Guess the orange juice trick really works!! Im measuring ahead by about a week. Just glad baby is well hubby and I are very happy.

Yay for a good scan! Beautiful picture.


----------



## darkstar

My scan went great, baby is measuring 4 days ahead (but due date staying the same) and everything looks fine. It was moving a lot and it took her a long time to get measurements because it wouldn't stay still long enough. Its legs look long to me!

https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/12weeks1.jpg

https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/12weeks2.jpg

https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u372/ambrosia117/12weeks3.jpg


----------



## hunni12

I have my next scan on the 9th, I got a feeling their going to put ahead every time I go they do


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwee darkstar... Thats a beautiful baby you have there! :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

Thanks Leinz. It's such a relief to know all is ok I've been a little afraid to get attached until that all clear


----------



## Poppy84

My scan is in 2 hours. Had about an hours sleep worrying about it. So scared they will tell me something's wrong


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Poppy, you're going to hear all is perfect! :)

Its crazy what loss does to us. Very cruel!


----------



## darkstar

Poppy84 said:


> My scan is in 2 hours. Had about an hours sleep worrying about it. So scared they will tell me something's wrong

It will be fine  It's normal to be nervous, we went for lunch before mine today and I couldn't eat.


----------



## duckytwins

Awesome scans girls!! Poppy, I'm so sorry to hear you are nervous. I know how you feel. I hope everything is okay for you. Please come back with an update as soon as you can? :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks ladies!!!

Scan went great. Baby was being a bit lazy and just chilling out but it did wave at us. They have moved my due date to 9th January.

I will put a pic up when I get home later today. 
So excited and relieved!


----------



## duckytwins

So glad to hear!!


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm a peach!! (League of their Own anyone?) 

And happy 4th of July to all the US ladies... Hope you have a relaxing and safe holiday!:)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm a peach!! (League of their Own anyone?)
> 
> And happy 4th of July to all the US ladies... Hope you have a relaxing and safe holiday!:)

OMG i love that movie now i want to watch it :( dam it i have to try to find it now lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha it's one of my all time faves! An it's a perfect day for it... Although it makes me cry like a baby so maybe with the hormones it's not such a great idea!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ladies my 12 week scan was all good yesterday!! Im measuring 3 days ahead again! There are some photos in my journal. Good news poppy! X


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Dd is threatening to pack a bag and run away. :rofl: :rofl: I really can't wait for her to be a teenager. :haha:
> 
> Felt like crap after the blew my vein, so I decided to baby shop. :). Bought a couple neutral sleepers and I'm on the hunt for a baby book.
> 
> How's everybody today? :flower:
> 
> 
> I had enough energy to mop the floor. :happydance: Then I ate 2 strawberry shortcakes and now I feel yucky! Dairy is not my friend but oooohhhhh so yummy!!!Click to expand...


Strawberry shortcake is like my most favorite dessert!! Do u eat it with biscuits, pound cake or the yellow sponges?? Most of the time I prefer the yellow sponges, sometimes the pound cake. But dislike the biscuits. My mouth is watering for some now, I wonder if the stores are open today. :)



ARuppe716 said:


> I'm a peach!! (League of their Own anyone?)
> 
> And happy 4th of July to all the US ladies... Hope you have a relaxing and safe holiday!:)

Happy 4th of July to you too!! Today is also my 8th wedding anniversary. Was talked into the day by dh and fil who said wouldn't it be amazing to see the fireworks from some place new every anniversary?? The answer was yes it would be. The reality is how can I ever celebrate it as my anniversary when it's such an important holiday and should be spent with my child(ren) :shrug:

So now we say " married on the 4th of July, the day the country gained its freedom and the day we lost ours!!" :rofl: :rofl: 

Enjoy your day everybody! :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Fili that's great news!!

That's too funny snowangel! Where are you located? You have a Yankee avatar si we can't be too far apart... Although I grew up in st. Louis and refuse to cheer for anyone other than the cardinals no matter how long I've lived in nj! And hurray for July weddings... Dh and I are the 16th.

Anyone else waking up in the morning starving?! From the second I open my eyes my stomach is growling...


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Fili that's great news!!
> 
> That's too funny snowangel! Where are you located? You have a Yankee avatar si we can't be too far apart... Although I grew up in st. Louis and refuse to cheer for anyone other than the cardinals no matter how long I've lived in nj! And hurray for July weddings... Dh and I are the 16th.
> 
> Anyone else waking up in the morning starving?! From the second I open my eyes my stomach is growling...

Well grew up in Maine, raised as a Yankee fan. But have live in Florida for 4 years. :thumbup: 

And oh my word. Woke up early today and the growling my belly is doing. I swear it will wake up the house!! Beyond starving today!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Must be fun being a Yankee fan in the land of the Rays!! I love all the baseball stuff for babies... I've found some great stuff for either gender! 

The morning starvation is the worst! I have Cheerios by my bed that I used to use for the MS but now I rely on them to hold me over until I eat breakfast!


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies..
No nausea today..yipee lol
I was looking at myself earlier and I have to say I still look like I've eaten to many pies..except the pies just landed on my tummy and nowhere else.. I just want to look pregnant now..most people think I look about six months gone..I worked so hard to lose these extra pounds....I have to laugh..either that or I'm going to have to chuck all my mirrors lol x


----------



## snowangel187

I'm closer to the Marlins. ;). And I just realized the Yankees are in Tampa. Soo mad I should be there!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hunni12 said:


> I have my next scan on the 9th, I got a feeling their going to put ahead every time I go they do

Mines the 9 th too! I keep gaining days too..but if i gain any more days i dont think its possible...


----------



## Lauren021406

wow I am a lemon today!!


----------



## snowangel187

Lauren021406 said:


> wow I am a lemon today!!

We are only a day apart. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats to all the ladies who got good news! It is wonderful to wake up and check in and read all the good news! 
Snow- I love Florida! Dh and I use to live there. We miss it so bad. We use to live down in ft. Pierce. My FIL still lives in FL. In kissimme and we love getting to visit. 
Happy anniversary to you! Hilarious...day you lost your freedom. That is just great. 

Happy 4th to all the US ladies! We are hoping to enjoy fireworks tonight. Let's see if my ms will cooperate.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies, what is everyones plan for the 4th?? anything exciting?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Fire works again, i saw some last night at the casino.. But im going to have a cook out to wuth the fam.. I shoud, enjoy it becayse i havent been feelin sick!


----------



## jrowenj

sounds like everyone's recent scans have gone great!! Congrats, ladies!!!

I had my first dream of holding my baby last night!!! It was a BOY! I wonder if that means anything!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> sounds like everyone's recent scans have gone great!! Congrats, ladies!!!
> 
> I had my first dream of holding my baby last night!!! It was a BOY! I wonder if that means anything!

I'm SO jealous, I haven't had baby dreams :(
That's awesome, not too much longer now until you find out the gender!!!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Plz add me I'm due the 12 th of january


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> sounds like everyone's recent scans have gone great!! Congrats, ladies!!!
> 
> I had my first dream of holding my baby last night!!! It was a BOY! I wonder if that means anything!
> 
> I'm SO jealous, I haven't had baby dreams :(
> That's awesome, not too much longer now until you find out the gender!!!Click to expand...

it was my first real baby dream! I always have dreams of being pregnant, but this dream was SOOO vivid! I can even remember exactly what his face looked like! How crazy?!?!?! I have 4 weeks left until gender scan! I can't waaaiiittt


----------



## Kaiecee

My gender scan and only scan is the 24th of August sooooo loooong!


----------



## Lauren021406

mine is August 20th! forever away I think we had to wait a little longer because the dr was booked but the only plus side is its our 1 yr wedding anniversary


----------



## AJThomas

I'm wondering if i should hold out on our gender scan until our anniversary August 31st but i don't know if i can wait that long, i'm already impatient.

Love the scan pics!

eta: i was just looking at the ticker and wondering what kind of mutant onions are bigger than avocados?!


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> I'm wondering if i should hold out on our gender scan until our anniversary August 31st but i don't know if i can wait that long, i'm already impatient.
> 
> Love the scan pics!
> 
> eta: i was just looking at the ticker and wondering what kind of mutant onions are bigger than avocados?!


I have gotten some huge onions from the store before. Maybe those are the ones they use when picking the fruit for the ticker. lol!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> sounds like everyone's recent scans have gone great!! Congrats, ladies!!!
> 
> I had my first dream of holding my baby last night!!! It was a BOY! I wonder if that means anything!
> 
> I'm SO jealous, I haven't had baby dreams :(
> That's awesome, not too much longer now until you find out the gender!!!Click to expand...
> 
> it was my first real baby dream! I always have dreams of being pregnant, but this dream was SOOO vivid! I can even remember exactly what his face looked like! How crazy?!?!?! I have 4 weeks left until gender scan! I can't waaaiiitttClick to expand...

My gender scan is in 21 days. I'm half tempted to try and tell them I can't make it and try to schedule it earlier. :haha: only thing really stopping me is dh will have to keep quiet longer and I don't think he can do that! 

I want to be able to reveal the gender in person to family which I'm flying home to do the day after we find out. I'm just a little excited. :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hello!! I'm a peach now! 

Hubby makes pancakes -my fave breakfast- saturdays and today I was sleeping with the idea that when I woke up hubby would have done tons of pancakes for me to dive in. To my surprise he was just watching tv. Hahahahaha, I got in such a bad mood, being such a brat over pancakes hahahaha 'til he reminded me it wasn't SATURDAY. Wuahahahaha. So, cereal it was. LOL


----------



## Poppy84

Here is a pic from my scan today.
They have moved my due date from the 12th to the 9th Jan so I am 13 weeks today yay. Soooooooo relieved everything is OK

Bethany could you please change my due date when you have time? Thank you so much
 



Attached Files:







baby Engleburt 13 weeks.JPG
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hello!! I'm a peach now!
> 
> Hubby makes pancakes -my fave breakfast- saturdays and today I was sleeping with the idea that when I woke up hubby would have done tons of pancakes for me to dive in. To my surprise he was just watching tv. Hahahahaha, I got in such a bad mood, being such a brat over pancakes hahahaha 'til he reminded me it wasn't SATURDAY. Wuahahahaha. So, cereal it was. LOL

Congrats on your peach!

:rofl: hubby made waffles this morning. With strawberries cut up on top.. Only bad thing is we were almost out of syrup! But I made it work.... But sometimes I just really wish we weren't living with his dad :cry: its starting to drive me crazy.. *rant alert* its worse than living with my own parents again, its so frustrating. I feel like we don't have any freedom of our own, to just go and do what we want when we want. I mean sure he does a lot of work towards building .the house.. But he doesn't do anything else and gets pissy when something doesn't get done. Like watering the plants in the green house! Hubby and I are always the ones watering them and I cannot remember the last time he went out and watered them! And he's always telling hubby he needs to make sure the plants get watered. this was a while back but he stepped on my daughter's toes (in heavy work boots) and blamed it on her! He's always telling her to be quiet and I can't stand it. :cry: I mean sometimes she's loud but she's only 16 months! And the fact I don't particularly get along with him, doesn't help. *rant over* sorry ladies I just really needed to vent some of this......


----------



## sassy_mom

vent away! That is why we are here! He sounds like someone who would drive me crazy! I'm sorry you have to deal with all that.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> vent away! That is why we are here! He sounds like someone who would drive me crazy! I'm sorry you have to deal with all that.

Thank you, Brandi. I really apperciate it. 
I can't wait until hubby is ready for us to have our own place again. It suxks feeling like youbdon't have your owwn place and like you can't even raise your kids the way you want. I think his dad disapproves of me anyway. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! I'm a peach now!
> 
> Hubby makes pancakes -my fave breakfast- saturdays and today I was sleeping with the idea that when I woke up hubby would have done tons of pancakes for me to dive in. To my surprise he was just watching tv. Hahahahaha, I got in such a bad mood, being such a brat over pancakes hahahaha 'til he reminded me it wasn't SATURDAY. Wuahahahaha. So, cereal it was. LOL
> 
> Congrats on your peach!
> 
> :rofl: hubby made waffles this morning. With strawberries cut up on top.. Only bad thing is we were almost out of syrup! But I made it work.... But sometimes I just really wish we weren't living with his dad :cry: its starting to drive me crazy.. *rant alert* its worse than living with my own parents again, its so frustrating. I feel like we don't have any freedom of our own, to just go and do what we want when we want. I mean sure he does a lot of work towards building .the house.. But he doesn't do anything else and gets pissy when something doesn't get done. Like watering the plants in the green house! Hubby and I are always the ones watering them and I cannot remember the last time he went out and watered them! And he's always telling hubby he needs to make sure the plants get watered. this was a while back but he stepped on my daughter's toes (in heavy work boots) and blamed it on her! He's always telling her to be quiet and I can't stand it. :cry: I mean sometimes she's loud but she's only 16 months! And the fact I don't particularly get along with him, doesn't help. *rant over* sorry ladies I just really needed to vent some of this......Click to expand...

It must be super uncomfortable. Wish you didn't have to have to live with that. I really hope you get to move to your own place soon. :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! I'm a peach now!
> 
> Hubby makes pancakes -my fave breakfast- saturdays and today I was sleeping with the idea that when I woke up hubby would have done tons of pancakes for me to dive in. To my surprise he was just watching tv. Hahahahaha, I got in such a bad mood, being such a brat over pancakes hahahaha 'til he reminded me it wasn't SATURDAY. Wuahahahaha. So, cereal it was. LOL
> 
> Congrats on your peach!
> 
> :rofl: hubby made waffles this morning. With strawberries cut up on top.. Only bad thing is we were almost out of syrup! But I made it work.... But sometimes I just really wish we weren't living with his dad :cry: its starting to drive me crazy.. *rant alert* its worse than living with my own parents again, its so frustrating. I feel like we don't have any freedom of our own, to just go and do what we want when we want. I mean sure he does a lot of work towards building .the house.. But he doesn't do anything else and gets pissy when something doesn't get done. Like watering the plants in the green house! Hubby and I are always the ones watering them and I cannot remember the last time he went out and watered them! And he's always telling hubby he needs to make sure the plants get watered. this was a while back but he stepped on my daughter's toes (in heavy work boots) and blamed it on her! He's always telling her to be quiet and I can't stand it. :cry: I mean sometimes she's loud but she's only 16 months! And the fact I don't particularly get along with him, doesn't help. *rant over* sorry ladies I just really needed to vent some of this......Click to expand...
> 
> It must be super uncomfortable. Wish you didn't have to have to live with that. I really hope you get to move to your own place soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thank you DeeDee! It is rather uncomfortable...


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> vent away! That is why we are here! He sounds like someone who would drive me crazy! I'm sorry you have to deal with all that.
> 
> Thank you, Brandi. I really apperciate it.
> I can't wait until hubby is ready for us to have our own place again. It suxks feeling like youbdon't have your owwn place and like you can't even raise your kids the way you want. I think his dad disapproves of me anyway. :haha:Click to expand...



That never helps when there is tension between two people anyway. I hope that you can get a new place soon! That way you and DH can raise those babies all by yourself without other crazy input!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> vent away! That is why we are here! He sounds like someone who would drive me crazy! I'm sorry you have to deal with all that.
> 
> Thank you, Brandi. I really apperciate it.
> I can't wait until hubby is ready for us to have our own place again. It suxks feeling like youbdon't have your owwn place and like you can't even raise your kids the way you want. I think his dad disapproves of me anyway. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That never helps when there is tension between two people anyway. I hope that you can get a new place soon! That way you and DH can raise those babies all by yourself without other crazy input!Click to expand...

Thanks again. We've been living with him since the.start of.april and we're building a house for. All of us.to.live in. *sigh* we may not have been super happy where we were, but I was happier than I am here. :shrugs: and it may be as much as a year, god forbid two before hubby decides he's ready for our own place. That's one thing I hate about living with your parents again, its like you revert back to how you were before you moved out.


----------



## Lillian33

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> vent away! That is why we are here! He sounds like someone who would drive me crazy! I'm sorry you have to deal with all that.
> 
> Thank you, Brandi. I really apperciate it.
> I can't wait until hubby is ready for us to have our own place again. It suxks feeling like youbdon't have your owwn place and like you can't even raise your kids the way you want. I think his dad disapproves of me anyway. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That never helps when there is tension between two people anyway. I hope that you can get a new place soon! That way you and DH can raise those babies all by yourself without other crazy input!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again. We've been living with him since the.start of.april and we're building a house for. All of us.to.live in. *sigh* we may not have been super happy where we were, but I was happier than I am here. :shrugs: and it may be as much as a year, god forbid two before hubby decides he's ready for our own place. That's one thing I hate about living with your parents again, its like you revert back to how you were before you moved out.Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry to hear that La Mere, it really must be difficult for you. I hope somehow it gets better. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> vent away! That is why we are here! He sounds like someone who would drive me crazy! I'm sorry you have to deal with all that.
> 
> Thank you, Brandi. I really apperciate it.
> I can't wait until hubby is ready for us to have our own place again. It suxks feeling like youbdon't have your owwn place and like you can't even raise your kids the way you want. I think his dad disapproves of me anyway. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That never helps when there is tension between two people anyway. I hope that you can get a new place soon! That way you and DH can raise those babies all by yourself without other crazy input!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again. We've been living with him since the.start of.april and we're building a house for. All of us.to.live in. *sigh* we may not have been super happy where we were, but I was happier than I am here. :shrugs: and it may be as much as a year, god forbid two before hubby decides he's ready for our own place. That's one thing I hate about living with your parents again, its like you revert back to how you were before you moved out.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sorry to hear that La Mere, it really must be difficult for you. I hope somehow it gets better. Big hugs. XxxClick to expand...

Thank you, Lillian. I really appreciate all the kind words. :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

all the baby's scans are so incredible.......it's so amazing how big they are already getting!!!! 

so excited for us all to be getting to the second trimester!!! WAHOO! let the sickness be gone and the feast begin!!!!!! oooh i am so over ms!!!! 

my scan is in two weeks.......i should be a little over 12 weeks.....

happy fourth to all my usa ladies!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

La Mere- sorry you have to deal with that i think i would of put my foot down lol my OH was looking at a job were his mum lives and said we can always live with her till we get our own place there now dont get me wrong i love my in laws in small amounts lol and i could not live with his brat of a brother i would go insane... i put on facebook the other day that i had started the house work and that i pulled something in my hip so i was going to relax for a bit and then try and do some more the brat commented on it and said "that is not good enuf do more now" i find that very disrespectful :S


----------



## snowangel187

MissMummy2Be said:


> La Mere- sorry you have to deal with that i think i would of put my foot down lol my OH was looking at a job were his mum lives and said we can always live with her till we get our own place there now dont get me wrong i love my in laws in small amounts lol and i could not live with his brat of a brother i would go insane... i put on facebook the other day that i had started the house work and that i pulled something in my hip so i was going to relax for a bit and then try and do some more the brat commented on it and said "that is not good enuf do more now" i find that very disrespectful :S

That's why Facebook has block and restrict options. :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> La Mere- sorry you have to deal with that i think i would of put my foot down lol my OH was looking at a job were his mum lives and said we can always live with her till we get our own place there now dont get me wrong i love my in laws in small amounts lol and i could not live with his brat of a brother i would go insane... i put on facebook the other day that i had started the house work and that i pulled something in my hip so i was going to relax for a bit and then try and do some more the brat commented on it and said "that is not good enuf do more now" i find that very disrespectful :S
> 
> That's why Facebook has block and restrict options. :rofl:Click to expand...

I agree and thank God for them!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Haha thanks girls :hugs: :hugs: you made me giggle :haha:


----------



## brieri1

I feel like I really don't like my husband today. He didn't really do anything, I just I don't know. Feel like I don't like him. I don't know what's up with me.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> I feel like I really don't like my husband today. He didn't really do anything, I just I don't know. Feel like I don't like him. I don't know what's up with me.

Don't you just love hormones. I got irritated with my hubby last night because he was on his computer and I wanted him to spend time with me. I was sitting on my computer too so I'm not sure why I was getting irritated but I got so mad I said I'm going to bed and he said so sweetly Oh wait for me I want to go together and then I felt bad for sitting there feeling so mad at him. When we got to bed he kept snuggling and stroking my leg with his foot and I was furious with him for disturbing me while I was trying to sleep lol. I have to always remind myself that hormones are to blame and try to clamp my mouth shut so I don't snap at him.


----------



## darkstar

Speaking of hormones. I just got irritated because I saw a Martha Stewart Home Office Binder on Pinterest and I went to order one but Staples don't post internationally (and they are the only ones who stock it) so I left an angry message on the Martha Stewart site. I get so irritated by these kind of things at the moment.


----------



## Lilahbear

Poor hubby got the brunt of my hormones yesterday. I had to phone up about our home insurance renewal and then when I hung up I was worried about something the guy had said. When hubby suggested I phone back if it was worrying me (the logical thing to do) I totally bit his head off. Poor guy, he has the patience of a saint.  does anybody else find they are worrying about stupid things that wouldn't normally bother them?


----------



## PrimeraKitty

Had my NT scan today! Pleased to say it went well. I had my blood tests last week, so will be making an appointment with the doctor in the next week or so for my next antenatal checkup :) everything is looking good so far! 
Outed it on Facebook too, turns out quite a few of my friends are expecting - two of them are late December/early January! And my fiance's cousin is due two days before I am... bump buddies :)
 



Attached Files:







Jellybean!.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> I feel like I really don't like my husband today. He didn't really do anything, I just I don't know. Feel like I don't like him. I don't know what's up with me.

I don't like mine most of the time either. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am constantly worrying over the smallest things too!
awe your poor hubby, did you apologize?? 
i tore my HTB's head off last night over him not putting a new roll of TP on the roller thing, uggh!! i wouldve never gotten so angry over it before! LOL:wacko:


Lilahbear said:


> Poor hubby got the brunt of my hormones yesterday. I had to phone up about our home insurance renewal and then when I hung up I was worried about something the guy had said. When hubby suggested I phone back if it was worrying me (the logical thing to do) I totally bit his head off. Poor guy, he has the patience of a saint.  does anybody else find they are worrying about stupid things that wouldn't normally bother them?


----------



## jrowenj

Im an orange!


----------



## DittyByrd

I refused to share food with DH yesterday and told him I hate his guts. Yeah. It was that bad. Hormones are the worst!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Im an orange!

An orange seems SO big, especially to think you found out when the baby was a tiny poppyseed! Cannot believe my baby will be that size in 2 weeks! OMG!


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm a lemon! I made it to 14 weeks! YAY! Come on second trimester let's be friends!! 

Yay Jrowen -- an orange! How cool is that!! 


Hope all you US ladies had fun with fireworks yesterday. We went to some friends house to eat and swim. My DD had her floaties on and is usually terrified of letting go of me ... but yesterday she let go and swam all by herself with her little floaties! I am so proud of her. She has been afraid of water for as long as we can remember!! We ended up having so much at our friends house we never did go see any fireworks. My mom did bring some over that she bought so we got to set those off and that was a lot of fun.


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats ladies :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I think DH and I will be doing some baby shopping this weekend. He asked me yesterday if we had any of the important stuff. That made me happy because he usually doesn't think of stuff like that. He just goes along with whatever. :haha: We found a bassinet that is neutral at babies r us, so I think we will go ahead and get that.

Anyone else starting to get around to the big stuff? Or made any more purchases other than a few clothes here and there?


----------



## mellywelly

Hi everyone, non been on for a while, and just had about 70 pages to read! that'll teach me!

Finally got my NT results today, 1:1400, considering I'm 37 I think thats really good. 

We probably won't do a theme in the nursery, its pale green and white at present, and will probably stay like, just freshen it up a bit.

We are no-where near deciding on names. I love Minnie or Delilah for a girl, not sure for a boy. DH hates both girl names. DS wants Ruby for girl and Leighton for a boy. I like Ruby but not his boy name! Think we will still be deciding after the baby arrives!

I'm not bothered if baby comes early or even it it comes Christmas day, as long as its not Christmas eve, as thats DS's birthday and don't want him to have to share his special day. I have a feeling it will be New Years Eve though for some reason!

Hope everyone is doing well, congrats to everyone with fantastic scan pics!


----------



## Kaiecee

im a lime.... u guys are so lucky i cant wait to b where u are :)

dh had bought most of our big things 1 month before i was even pregnant there was such good deals he said he couldnt pass it up

hope u all are doing good today im hoping not to spend all my day in the bathroom sick


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> im a lime.... u guys are so lucky i cant wait to b where u are :)
> 
> dh had bought most of our big things 1 month before i was even pregnant there was such good deals he said he couldnt pass it up
> 
> hope u all are doing good today im hoping not to spend all my day in the bathroom sick


Every week is so exciting to move up in fruit! That is good you have the big stuff. If there are good deals, definitely go for them. We are trying to do that too. Whenever we get coupons or see good sales going on, we want to grab stuff. 

I hope you have a good day and don't spend the whole day in the bathroom! :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

I started looking a nursery themes, but havent bought anything yet! Im dying too though!


----------



## duckytwins

I'll be a lemon tomorrow! DH and I were just talking yesterday about how boop was the size of a poppy seed only 10 weeks ago! Amazing! By this time with Tess, we had already learned about a problem, so it's scary/exciting to know we made it to 14 weeks without being told there's something wrong!


----------



## snowangel187

I have most large items from DD, I will need a new carseat/stroller for sure, then after I find out pink or blue I'll decide what else I need. I've bought a few neutral outfits lately and am getting anxious for my u/s.. Just 20 more days.. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> I have most large items from DD, I will need a new carseat/stroller for sure, then after I find out pink or blue I'll decide what else I need. I've bought a few neutral outfits lately and am getting anxious for my u/s.. Just 20 more days.. :thumbup:

Me and dh are arguing about prams. We still have the one from ds and to be fair, it's almost immaculate. But it's too big, I want something like a quinny, where the car seat can go directly onto the frame. Ours clicks into th pram, so its really big. Dh thinks its a waste of money, and we can spend the money on other stuff. We have everything else from ds, do it would be nice to get this baby something that's not handed down. And my old one is black with blue in it. What if this one is a girl?


----------



## duckytwins

Melly, I felt the same way about boop. We have absolutely NOTHING from when the boys were babies (we thought we were done) and will have to get everything again, but I don't want it ALL to be preused things from the consignment shop or craigslist. I want this baby to have some new things too...


----------



## snowangel187

I've been thinking about that a lot lately. If this baby is another girl I won't "need" anything, but I kind of feel like the new baby deserves its own new things. I try to stay out of the baby section of stores because I tend to buy especially clothes, even if they're not needed. I have plenty of clothes that dd never had a chance to wear. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Dh just laughs at me and says it will have it's own new things, nappies! I'm going on the if I nag him enough he'll cave in approach!


----------



## sassy_mom

We thought we were done with DD so every time a friend of family member announced a pregnancy, we boxed up stuff and sent it away. I kept things like her first outfit and first pair of shoes and no one needed a boppy pillow so I still have that but we even got rid of all the furniture so we have to start over. I don't really mind too much because with DD we got mostly used things. We also bought whatever was the cheapest and not necessarily what we wanted. While I don't think we should spend a fortune this go around, it will be nice to shop and buy what we like the best.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hahahaha, I had a dream that hubby wanted a divorce, so when I woke up I pinched him. Hahahaha. There are times when I don't want him holding me because I feel bloated or fighting heartburn or yuckyness haha, he has told me a couple of times that I don't like kissing as much, but it's because of the same thing. but we are generally very sweet with each other. He is a very physical person that likes to hold my hand or hold me.


----------



## snowangel187

Sassy- will u be having a baby shower? I didn't want one this time around but mil is insisting when I fly home the end of the month. I told her I can only bring so much home with me on the plane so I'm hoping it's mostly clothes and gift cards?!?


----------



## Lilahbear

nipsnnibbles said:


> i am constantly worrying over the smallest things too!
> awe your poor hubby, did you apologize??
> i tore my HTB's head off last night over him not putting a new roll of TP on the roller thing, uggh!! i wouldve never gotten so angry over it before! LOL:wacko:
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Poor hubby got the brunt of my hormones yesterday. I had to phone up about our home insurance renewal and then when I hung up I was worried about something the guy had said. When hubby suggested I phone back if it was worrying me (the logical thing to do) I totally bit his head off. Poor guy, he has the patience of a saint.  does anybody else find they are worrying about stupid things that wouldn't normally bother them?Click to expand...

I apologised straight away. As soon as the words were out my mouth I knew I was being unreasonable. Poor guy! Luckily he put it down to crazy old hormones.


----------



## La Mere

I'm a peach tomorrow! :happydance: if this baby is a boy, we're definitely gonna have to buy some new things for him. :haha: we were given ablit when we told people about us being pregnant with DD, but my mom took a lot of stuff to the thrift stores and good will and we got rid of a lot of stuff when we moved:dohh: least we have a few nuetral outfits left


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Sassy- will u be having a baby shower? I didn't want one this time around but mil is insisting when I fly home the end of the month. I told her I can only bring so much home with me on the plane so I'm hoping it's mostly clothes and gift cards?!?


Yes - Most likely 2 of them! :haha: One with my inlaws and one with my family and friends. 

Yea it is hard to take a lot on a plane and it gets expensive if you go over the weight limit! You could also have her ship stuff back to you so it doesn't cost any extra with baggage.


----------



## La Mere

I'd love to have a baby shower with this baby. I didn't get to have one with my daughter.


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> I'd love to have a baby shower with this baby. I didn't get to have one with my daughter.


Oh you definitely need to have one then! I think they are fun. We usually do co-ed baby showers. I've been to girl only baby showers and those can be fun too. It's a lot of fun if you do co-ed and get the guys in on games. Then it usually gets hilarious!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

Yeah I'm a lemon! Can't believe in 6 weeks time I'll be half way! Blimey, that's a little scary!

Had a following up meeting with my boss today re maternity and returning to work and it went well! She still needs to get the proposal through our board members but doesn't think that will be a problem as they've already said they'd prefer me to go part time than not come back at all. So I plan on going part time, half from home and half in office but with flexi option. Pro rota my salary down to the hours I drop would mean I'd take an £8k pay cut but she was like no way, your worth more than that part time! Let's just call it £5k! :) still got to get approval but fingers crossed!

Ah use my Doppler tonight, was alone and HB was 138, DH came in room and started talking and it shot to 165, coincidence?

Going to head back to GP tomorrow as still not shifted this uti and it's given me grief now!

Lovely scans ladies!

Sassy - we've brought a nursery set which is a cot, cot topper and draw underneath, was window shopping and DH couldn't resist! Posted a pic a few days ago.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a baby shower with this baby. I didn't get to have one with my daughter.
> 
> 
> Oh you definitely need to have one then! I think they are fun. We usually do co-ed baby showers. I've been to girl only baby showers and those can be fun too. It's a lot of fun if you do co-ed and get the guys in on games. Then it usually gets hilarious!Click to expand...

If I do have one, it will most likely be the ladies from the church we've been going to since we moved out here, who will be putting it together. And it'll most likely be a girls only, lol. But I remember my cousin's baby shower and I believe it was co-ed. It was a lot of fun!



Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Yeah I'm a lemon! Can't believe in 6 weeks time I'll be half way! Blimey, that's a little scary!
> 
> Had a following up meeting with my boss today re maternity and returning to work and it went well! She still needs to get the proposal through our board members but doesn't think that will be a problem as they've already said they'd prefer me to go part time than not come back at all. So I plan on going part time, half from home and half in office but with flexi option. Pro rota my salary down to the hours I drop would mean I'd take an £8k pay cut but she was like no way, your worth more than that part time! Let's just call it £5k! :) still got to get approval but fingers crossed!
> 
> Ah use my Doppler tonight, was alone and HB was 138, DH came in room and started talking and it shot to 165, coincidence?
> 
> Going to head back to GP tomorrow as still not shifted this uti and it's given me grief now!
> 
> Lovely scans ladies!
> 
> Sassy - we've brought a nursery set which is a cot, cot topper and draw underneath, was window shopping and DH couldn't resist! Posted a pic a few days ago.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Congrats on your lemon!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I wish the uk would get into baby showers


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I hope my baby shower is less awkward than the bridal shower I had here in the US (I had one thrown by my mom back in Guatemala which was lots of fun before I flew up here). I was new to the country and to the family. Didn't know a single soul other than my MIL, my sister in law couldn't even make it because one of the kids had a ball game. They all knew my MIL but not the bride to be. Haha, so I was shy and quiet. But now, I know them all... I don't know for sure if I'll get one or when, but MIL did mention that we shouldn't buy a lot of things because her sisters in law (hubby's aunts) liked to buy baby stuff... So I guess I will have some sort of baby shower along the way.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Showers are sooooo fun! We had a breakfast at tiffanys themed bridal shower and for the baby shower were having a sugar and spice theme if its a girl.. For a boy we havnt thought about it yet :). I just took a 3 hr nap and still feel exhausted :/


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

https://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz86/Lani0212/Snapbucket/AC39F784-orig.jpg Turns out me and DH are having identical twins! Measuring 13+6 today and will probably give birth in December!


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, congrats Mrs. Gibbo!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Mrs Gibbo said:


> https://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz86/Lani0212/Snapbucket/AC39F784-orig.jpg Turns out me and DH are having identical twins! Measuring 13+6 today and will probably give birth in December!

Wow!Congratulations! Did you know you were having twins before today (I recently joined group)?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

No idea!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the twins!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on you two little bundles of joy!!


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Mrs Gibbo. That must have been a shock!


----------



## Lillian33

Mrs Gibbo said:


> No idea!

Ha ha what an amazing surprise!! Huge congrats!!

xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Awesome! Congrats on the x2 surprise!


----------



## mammaspath

that is amazing.........i dont think ive ever seen an ultrasound of identical twins before......were you so shocked???!!


----------



## Lauren021406

Mrs. Gibbo was the your first ultrasound or did they not see twins before? Your ultrasound is amazing Ive never seen identical twins before on one!


----------



## duckytwins

Omg!! I heard boop's heartboop on my Doppler today for the first time!! It was amazing!


Oh wow, twins! That's great!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Omg!! I heard boop's heartboop on my Doppler today for the first time!! It was amazing!
> 
> 
> Oh wow, twins! That's great!!!

Awww, congrats on hearing Boops heart!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

duckytwins - Yay for hearing babies heart beat :D

Mrs Gibbo - Congrats on the Twins :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yes this was my first ultrasound as I was deemed a low risk pregnancy! Bit overwhelmed at the moment but it's sinking in! I'm now a high risk with only the one placenta and have to go back to see a consultant very fortnight!

Anyone else feel a bit weirded out after their scan because they saw their babies move and can't feel it? You know all that movement is going on but there's no sign! :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats hun, that is amazing and such a precious gift!

I was very freaked out by my scan, baby was hyper and flipping all over the place and I couldn't feel a thing! Also I find it hard to believe baby is the size of a lemon yet I don't look any different, still losing weight and feel no movements. Hubby was more freaked out I think than me.

Just been to doctors about my urine infection and he has given me some antibiotics! He said I have like three different bacterial infections :( So going to see how these work and then go back.


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations Mrs Gibbo, wish I could have seen your face at the ultrasound, bet it was a picture!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:O :haha: then I just said I told you so to my mum over and over :haha:


----------



## els1022

Congrats Mrs Gibbo! How exciting!


----------



## MrsHopeful

MrsGibbo-congrats in having twins  must have been quite a shock 
I have my first scan next week-I really can't wait...resisting getting a Doppler although I have been tempted the past few days


----------



## CharlieO

MrsHopeful said:


> MrsGibbo-congrats in having twins  must have been quite a shock
> I have my first scan next week-I really can't wait...resisting getting a Doppler although I have been tempted the past few days

Me too! Mine's monday morning! I've been tempted by the doppler, but i know i'd end up freaking myself out when i couldn't find the hb... x


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Omg!! I heard boop's heartboop on my Doppler today for the first time!! It was amazing!
> 
> 
> Oh wow, twins! That's great!!!

that makes me soooo excited!!!! :wave: HI BOOP!!!

Wow! Mrs Gibbo - TWINS?!?!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

MrsGibbo congrats! so happy for you!


----------



## duckytwins

Mrs Gibbo, if you have any questions about having twins, let me know!! This being my 5th pregnancy, I actually can feel boop sometimes. It will come, I promise!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks Ducky :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Hello second trimester! Let the break come! I was talking to this other military wife on the 4th, she's 30 weeks pregnant and she was telling me how the second trimester didn't bring any relief whatsoever and if fact, some things got worse... I get that her experience doesn't at all predict what my experience is going to be, but it was discouraging... Still! 14 weeks today! 2nd trimester! I'm a lemon! Woohoo!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I wasn't sure I make it here! Second trimester seems more serious :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray for 14 weeks and lemons! I sure hope the second tri is easier for all of us!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope this infamous feeling better hurrys up!


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> I hope this infamous feeling better hurrys up!


You and me both!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Surprisingly since reaching 2nd tri my food aversions and ms have disappeared. Like the day I hit 2nd tri it was gone!! :thumbup: Of course now I get to deal with GD. :( I'm trying to get caught up on cleaning and organizing. Digging out baby stuff etc. I kind of feel overwhelmed with everything I have to do, but trying to pace myself and not stress. 

I am a little more emotional this pregnancy tho, I think a lot of it has to do with me being 1800 miles from family and friends. Looking forward to a visit home this month, but will be back and will be alone until delivery time.


----------



## AJThomas

I feel like my energy is starting to come back, still very sleepy but the workout urge is back, so need to get on it.


----------



## La Mere

Snow- I know what you mean about being more emotional. I am living in Colorado and all my family and friends are back in Texas and Oklahoma. What used to be a 4-8 hour trip (depending who I was going to see) has now turned into an over 12 hour trip just to get there! :hugs: I kinda envy you taking a trip home.


----------



## snowangel187

Thankfully I've been able to fly home 3-4 times a year and my inlaws usually come down for the winter. But now with dd starting school I'll have to work around her schedule. So that and I'll be super pregnant at the holidays I won't be able to travel home again til march. Which is when most of my family will meet the new baby then.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Surprisingly since reaching 2nd tri my food aversions and ms have disappeared. Like the day I hit 2nd tri it was gone!! :thumbup: Of course now I get to deal with GD. :( I'm trying to get caught up on cleaning and organizing. Digging out baby stuff etc. I kind of feel overwhelmed with everything I have to do, but trying to pace myself and not stress.
> 
> I am a little more emotional this pregnancy tho, I think a lot of it has to do with me being 1800 miles from family and friends. Looking forward to a visit home this month, but will be back and will be alone until delivery time.

:hissy: :hissy: 

:haha: I want to feel better. :haha: I feel as though I am slowly getting there. I'm dragging, tired, and feel sick to my stomach ... but on a happy note, I am very glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> I feel like my energy is starting to come back, still very sleepy but the workout urge is back, so need to get on it.

I thought I was starting to get less sleepy finally, but this morning after being up for only an hour and a half, I went back to sleep for another 3 hours... :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

The sleeping, peeing and extreme hunger are still in full force, but in between that i feel pretty good :) Definitely getting back to some exercise very soon.


----------



## mammaspath

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Surprisingly since reaching 2nd tri my food aversions and ms have disappeared. Like the day I hit 2nd tri it was gone!! :thumbup: Of course now I get to deal with GD. :( I'm trying to get caught up on cleaning and organizing. Digging out baby stuff etc. I kind of feel overwhelmed with everything I have to do, but trying to pace myself and not stress.
> 
> I am a little more emotional this pregnancy tho, I think a lot of it has to do with me being 1800 miles from family and friends. Looking forward to a visit home this month, but will be back and will be alone until delivery time.
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> :haha: I want to feel better. :haha: I feel as though I am slowly getting there. I'm dragging, tired, and feel sick to my stomach ... but on a happy note, I am very glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:Click to expand...

i wanna feel better too!!! i swear im gonna be sick for the rest of my life!!!:nope:


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> Thankfully I've been able to fly home 3-4 times a year and my inlaws usually come down for the winter. But now with dd starting school I'll have to work around her schedule. So that and I'll be super pregnant at the holidays I won't be able to travel home again til march. Which is when most of my family will meet the new baby then.

Oh wow you are lucky! when we were in Oklahoma we would make.three to four trips, sometimes more. and would.always go down for the holidays. But it isnt gonna happen this year :cry: of course I'll be so close to having the baby it probably wouldn't be that great of an idea :haha: and on a happy note! I'm a peach today! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I certainly feel and apparently lol better than I did lol! Still shattered, sickness comes and goes and noticed I am quite hormonal.

My boss, our CEO said to me today oh you look better, I said I'm starting to get a complex as quite a few people have said that to me, she said well you did look rough for a few weeks! Ha ha, I must have looked bad! X


----------



## Lilahbear

mammaspath said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Surprisingly since reaching 2nd tri my food aversions and ms have disappeared. Like the day I hit 2nd tri it was gone!! :thumbup: Of course now I get to deal with GD. :( I'm trying to get caught up on cleaning and organizing. Digging out baby stuff etc. I kind of feel overwhelmed with everything I have to do, but trying to pace myself and not stress.
> 
> I am a little more emotional this pregnancy tho, I think a lot of it has to do with me being 1800 miles from family and friends. Looking forward to a visit home this month, but will be back and will be alone until delivery time.
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> :haha: I want to feel better. :haha: I feel as though I am slowly getting there. I'm dragging, tired, and feel sick to my stomach ... but on a happy note, I am very glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna feel better too!!! i swear im gonna be sick for the rest of my life!!!:nope:Click to expand...

Me too. I feel like the sick feeling is never going to end. I don't feel like I will ever feel normal again.

Mrs Gibbo - congrats on the twins. What awesome news!!!


----------



## snowangel187

mammaspath said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Surprisingly since reaching 2nd tri my food aversions and ms have disappeared. Like the day I hit 2nd tri it was gone!! :thumbup: Of course now I get to deal with GD. :( I'm trying to get caught up on cleaning and organizing. Digging out baby stuff etc. I kind of feel overwhelmed with everything I have to do, but trying to pace myself and not stress.
> 
> I am a little more emotional this pregnancy tho, I think a lot of it has to do with me being 1800 miles from family and friends. Looking forward to a visit home this month, but will be back and will be alone until delivery time.
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> :haha: I want to feel better. :haha: I feel as though I am slowly getting there. I'm dragging, tired, and feel sick to my stomach ... but on a happy note, I am very glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna feel better too!!! i swear im gonna be sick for the rest of my life!!!:nope:Click to expand...

My morning sickness wasn't as bad and didn't last as long in my first pregnancy so I was beginning to freak out and think I was going ti have it for the whole pregnancy. I'm taking it one day at a time cause I know it could be back any day. :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

Yesterday was awful. Both DH and I were not feeling well. I slept nearly all day but managed to get 2 loads of laundry done. Hardly ate all day until dinner.

Today is the difference between night and day. I slept in, felt great, went to the gym (THE GYM!!!), and am getting things done around the house. So looking working to these symptoms leaving!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I do, to some sorts, feel a lot better. I have not thrown up in 3 days. (That is a super achievement for somebody that threw up 4 times a day) the off brand version of tums are awesome! I am SUPER sleepy ALL the FREAKING time! But, nothing that bothers me that much... or kitty... hahahaha. I've been able to eat more things, yes, even Chicken. My lower belly is HUGE! Every time hubby sees me he reminds me how big it is out of his own amazement (Not in a bad way, but in a "Aww you are looking a little pregnant"). AC works in the truck now so going places isn't that big of a deal anymore. Im super excited about the weekend, for no particular reason other than I get to eat pancakes tomorrow hahahahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh yeah, and I cry about the stupidest things EVER! I cried during the anthem and 4th of july fireworks. "Y'all" I ain't even american! LOL


----------



## AJThomas

yep, the emotions are in high gear! It feels like every commercial has me teary eyed, DH sent me a baby poem he found last night and i bawled my eyes out, it was so sweet.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Mrs. Gibbo! Yay for twins! :happydance: 

Happy 2nd trimester, Lemon Ladies! :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

I can't shake this feeling like I'm going to throw up this morning. I made a bean and cheese burrito to curb it, but the smell is making it worse for some reason... Come on 2nd trimester relief... kick in already.


----------



## La Mere

Happy 2nd tri, to all the lemons!


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm hoping that today is getting my sickness out so I can go out and buy some baby stuff tomorrow. I am ready for this day to be over with though. I've been in bed most of the day because the nausea is overwhelming today. 

One day at a time. One day at a time.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Happy 2nd tri, to all the lemons!

Happy 13 week! We are almost there too!


----------



## AJThomas

i bought some more stuff on ebay today, contemplating getting some more just because the price is so good. Got 5 onesies, a pair of pants and a jumper for $10. This would be so much easier if i knew the gender already *sigh*


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Happy 2nd tri, to all the lemons!
> 
> Happy 13 week! We are almost there too!Click to expand...

Back at ya, DeeDee!!:hugs: And thanks! Can't wait seems like 2nd tri is forever away, but it's only a weeks away!!!!:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

The thought of some things still makes me nauseous, and I'm still tired all the time, but I do seem to be feeling a little better overall, and I'll take it!


----------



## gingermango

duckytwins said:


> The thought of some things still makes me nauseous, and I'm still tired all the time, but I do seem to be feeling a little better overall, and I'll take it!

Im the same ducky, the thought of eating some things makes me feel iffy and some smells too but Ive managed to go all day today without taking any of my anti sickness meds :happydance: still very very tired though!


----------



## darkstar

The last two days I havent experienced the extreme tiredness I usually get. I feel much more human and motivated.
I told a businesswoman I work for from home part time that I am pregnant and she congratulated me then said my work with her will end when the baby comes. I was furious. I feel like telling her to stick it now if that is her attitude.


----------



## snowangel187

Think I might start a registry at babies r us tomorrow, since my mil is throwing me a shower in a month.


----------



## gingermango

darkstar said:


> The last two days I havent experienced the extreme tiredness I usually get. I feel much more human and motivated.
> I told a businesswoman I work for from home part time that I am pregnant and she congratulated me then said my work with her will end when the baby comes. I was furious. I feel like telling her to stick it now if that is her attitude.


OMG what kinda reasons did she give? Thats really bad!! Id definitly tell her to stuff it hun xx


----------



## darkstar

gingermango said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> The last two days I havent experienced the extreme tiredness I usually get. I feel much more human and motivated.
> I told a businesswoman I work for from home part time that I am pregnant and she congratulated me then said my work with her will end when the baby comes. I was furious. I feel like telling her to stick it now if that is her attitude.
> 
> 
> OMG what kinda reasons did she give? Thats really bad!! Id definitly tell her to stuff it hun xxClick to expand...

No reason really apart from she knows how busy I will be with the baby she said. She is growing her business and wanted to gradually increase my hours to suit her needs. We don't need my income but its nice to have. She pays a crappy rate anyway so I might drop her. My old company is paying me three times as much to do 6 weeks work soon which is more than she pays me in a year. I kept hers because its longer term but am rethinking that now. I don't want to help her grow if she will drop me when i have a baby. I figured she would give me six weeks off. To even bring it up already is rude.


----------



## gingermango

Thats ridiculous, you manage to do the work with the children you already have! Let her grow her business without you, Im sure you could pick up the work from somewhere else hun xx


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> The last two days I havent experienced the extreme tiredness I usually get. I feel much more human and motivated.
> I told a businesswoman I work for from home part time that I am pregnant and she congratulated me then said my work with her will end when the baby comes. I was furious. I feel like telling her to stick it now if that is her attitude.
> 
> 
> OMG what kinda reasons did she give? Thats really bad!! Id definitly tell her to stuff it hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> No reason really apart from she knows how busy I will be with the baby sIhe said. She is growing her business and wanted to gradually increase my hours to suit her needs. We don't need my income but its nice to have. She pays a crappy rate anyway so I might drop her. My old company is paying me three times as much to do 6 weeks work soon which is more than she pays me in a year. I kept hers because its longer term but am rethinking that now. I don't want to help her grow if she will drop me when i have a baby. I figured she would give me six weeks off. To even bring it up already is rude.Click to expand...

That's absolutely ridiculous! :growlmad: I would talk to some legally about that and see if there was anything you could do. There is absolutely no reason for her to terminate your employment with her just because you are having a baby. Isn't that kinda like discrimination? And I'm pretty sure it is illeagal


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> The last two days I havent experienced the extreme tiredness I usually get. I feel much more human and motivated.
> I told a businesswoman I work for from home part time that I am pregnant and she congratulated me then said my work with her will end when the baby comes. I was furious. I feel like telling her to stick it now if that is her attitude.

Grrrr!!!!!!! "Congrats but when you have the baby you're fired" REALLY?! Give me her number, I'll tell her a couple of things :haha: If you really don't need it drop it... or, sue her! Grrrr!!


----------



## mammaspath

DeedeeBeester said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> The last two days I havent experienced the extreme tiredness I usually get. I feel much more human and motivated.
> I told a businesswoman I work for from home part time that I am pregnant and she congratulated me then said my work with her will end when the baby comes. I was furious. I feel like telling her to stick it now if that is her attitude.
> 
> Grrrr!!!!!!! "Congrats but when you have the baby you're fired" REALLY?! Give me her number, I'll tell her a couple of things :haha: If you really don't need it drop it... or, sue her! Grrrr!!Click to expand...

i love pregnancy hormones sometimes!!!!! i want her number next! :haha:


----------



## Trissy

I don't post much but I try to keep up with the posts every day. :) 

I ended up in the ER with a major bleed last night. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at my 9+2 scan and it had gotten larger at my 12+1 scan. The ER doctor last night believed the bleed was my SCH bleeding itself out but couldn't tell with his crappy U/S machine so I was sent for an outpatient scan today. Fortunately last night baby was wiggling and kicking up a storm. I was so relieved. :)

Today at my scan I saw a bouncy, active baby and the doctor and tech did NOT see the subchorionic hematoma. YAY!! After a month of spotting and a terrifying night at the hospital, I am now one happy mama-to-be! One less complication to worry about. :) 

The tech today was so sweet. Because it was an emergency ultrasound she really wasn't supposed to give me any pics but she snuck a few for me. :) Today's scan bumped me back a day but I think I'm going to stick with my due date of Jan 7th since I've been told anywhere from the 5th to the 8th now. 

Here's a few pics of my peanut from today. :)
 



Attached Files:







profile.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









profile2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sassy_mom

Trissy said:


> I don't post much but I try to keep up with the posts every day. :)
> 
> I ended up in the ER with a major bleed last night. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at my 9+2 scan and it had gotten larger at my 12+1 scan. The ER doctor last night believed the bleed was my SCH bleeding itself out but couldn't tell with his crappy U/S machine so I was sent for an outpatient scan today. Fortunately last night baby was wiggling and kicking up a storm. I was so relieved. :)
> 
> Today at my scan I saw a bouncy, active baby and the doctor and tech did NOT see the subchorionic hematoma. YAY!! After a month of spotting and a terrifying night at the hospital, I am now one happy mama-to-be! One less complication to worry about. :)
> 
> The tech today was so sweet. Because it was an emergency ultrasound she really wasn't supposed to give me any pics but she snuck a few for me. :) Today's scan bumped me back a day but I think I'm going to stick with my due date of Jan 7th since I've been told anywhere from the 5th to the 8th now.
> 
> Here's a few pics of my peanut from today. :)


Awww! Congrats! That is just wonderful!


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> i bought some more stuff on ebay today, contemplating getting some more just because the price is so good. Got 5 onesies, a pair of pants and a jumper for $10. This would be so much easier if i knew the gender already *sigh*

It won't be too much longer! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Does anyone notice they cant eat as much as they used to? We went to this restaurant i love becayse i love their house salad with house dressing and i glt halfway thru it and couldnt eat anymore! Its been over an hour and i feel like my food is just sitting at the top of my tummy! Hmpph...and i was feelig well enough to actually ingest a salad!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Does anyone notice they cant eat as much as they used to? We went to this restaurant i love becayse i love their house salad with house dressing and i glt halfway thru it and couldnt eat anymore! Its been over an hour and i feel like my food is just sitting at the top of my tummy! Hmpph...and i was feelig well enough to actually ingest a salad!


That happens to me sometimes. We tried to go out the other day and I got a salad before my meal and I got half way through and felt full and it seemed that it was just sitting there too.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Maybe its cause slower digestion or that uterus is rising and pushing things out of the way? I dont know! Lol


----------



## La Mere

Aww! :hugs: Congrats, Trissy!!

Nikki- I get the same way sometimes! It happened to me last night and my DH made an awesome thai chickpea curry with coconut rice! I'm not sure, but I'd probably say it may be a little of both, lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hardly eat as much as I used to which sucks cuz sometimes u have a craving u make it then u can eat a couple bites before ur either full or ur ginna b suck in my case 

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Does anyone notice they cant eat as much as they used to? We went to this restaurant i love becayse i love their house salad with house dressing and i glt halfway thru it and couldnt eat anymore! Its been over an hour and i feel like my food is just sitting at the top of my tummy! Hmpph...and i was feelig well enough to actually ingest a salad!

I noticed I need to eat alot of smaller meals now because I get full fast!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> I hardly eat as much as I used to which sucks cuz sometimes u have a craving u make it then u can eat a couple bites before ur either full or ur ginna b suck in my case
> 
> How is everyone doing tonight?

Doing pretty good. I am sorry you are still feeling so sick, hun.:hugs: I am so glad everything is okay with the baby.:happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Is anyone else getting more dizzy?


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby must b ok with all the nausea I have lol :)


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone notice they cant eat as much as they used to? We went to this restaurant i love becayse i love their house salad with house dressing and i glt halfway thru it and couldnt eat anymore! Its been over an hour and i feel like my food is just sitting at the top of my tummy! Hmpph...and i was feelig well enough to actually ingest a salad!
> 
> 
> That happens to me sometimes. We tried to go out the other day and I got a salad before my meal and I got half way through and felt full and it seemed that it was just sitting there too.Click to expand...

Ya, I fill up quick and then 20 minutes later I'm starving. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive been doibg great minus the eating thing... Was sick this morning though :/. Scan on monday so were excited about that! Nice n early at 9 am so hopefully baby wakes up to give us a show..hoping they will do a 3 d scan as well :) Ive been preoccupied with our chihuahua puppy or what we call our fur baby...she pulled muscles in her abs and can barely walk so shes on pain meds and then yesterday she had a seizure, ive been a mess and crying.... Hormones too im sure! .... Back to work on moday, yuck! Ive had two weeks off!


----------



## duckytwins

We just got a crib today! OMG!! 

It was free from Craigslist, but it's at our house right now! YIKES!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Trissy said:


> I don't post much but I try to keep up with the posts every day. :)
> 
> I ended up in the ER with a major bleed last night. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at my 9+2 scan and it had gotten larger at my 12+1 scan. The ER doctor last night believed the bleed was my SCH bleeding itself out but couldn't tell with his crappy U/S machine so I was sent for an outpatient scan today. Fortunately last night baby was wiggling and kicking up a storm. I was so relieved. :)
> 
> Today at my scan I saw a bouncy, active baby and the doctor and tech did NOT see the subchorionic hematoma. YAY!! After a month of spotting and a terrifying night at the hospital, I am now one happy mama-to-be! One less complication to worry about. :)
> 
> The tech today was so sweet. Because it was an emergency ultrasound she really wasn't supposed to give me any pics but she snuck a few for me. :) Today's scan bumped me back a day but I think I'm going to stick with my due date of Jan 7th since I've been told anywhere from the 5th to the 8th now.
> 
> Here's a few pics of my peanut from today. :)

Pretty pretty! Congrats! :baby:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Does anyone notice they cant eat as much as they used to? We went to this restaurant i love becayse i love their house salad with house dressing and i glt halfway thru it and couldnt eat anymore! Its been over an hour and i feel like my food is just sitting at the top of my tummy! Hmpph...and i was feelig well enough to actually ingest a salad!

It happens all the time! Doesn't matter what I'm eating, my tummy gets a lot fuller a lot easier. But I do eat more often. There has only been a few counted times where I can eat a somewhat like I could before baby.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I hardly eat as much as I used to which sucks cuz sometimes u have a craving u make it then u can eat a couple bites before ur either full or ur ginna b suck in my case
> 
> How is everyone doing tonight?

Managed to drag hubby to take a nap with me after dinner because I was passing out of sleepiness hahaha, Kitty Cat woke me up because she was hungry but hubby is still sleeping tight. :haha: I could easily go back to bed though. Ahhh, our fridays, I remember the days when they weren't so mellow hahaha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ive been doibg great minus the eating thing... Was sick this morning though :/. Scan on monday so were excited about that! Nice n early at 9 am so hopefully baby wakes up to give us a show..hoping they will do a 3 d scan as well :) Ive been preoccupied with our chihuahua puppy or what we call our fur baby...she pulled muscles in her abs and can barely walk so shes on pain meds and then yesterday she had a seizure, ive been a mess and crying.... Hormones too im sure! .... Back to work on moday, yuck! Ive had two weeks off!

Our kitty cat is our baby too! I would be devastated if it happened to her! So sorry. I remember I couldn't ask the nurse enough to have her safe when they were getting her spayed, awww!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> We just got a crib today! OMG!!
> 
> It was free from Craigslist, but it's at our house right now! YIKES!

Gotta love craigslist! Lucky you it was free!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

LADIES: I got an email from pampers with a free download of a lullaby from Jennifer Hudson singing it. Thought you'd like to give it a try.

https://www.facebook.com/Pampers/app_256389854467042


----------



## Leinzlove

I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks. 

I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)

This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.


----------



## LeeLouClare

Plz plz add me !! 12th January :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Leinzlove said:


> I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)
> 
> This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.


We have a place just like that. We wanted to find out early but we decided to save the money. Let us know when you find out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a question ladies:

This morning I was starting to roll out of bed and I was laying half way on my back and half way on my right side ... I noticed a large hard lump on the front left side of my stomach ... It went from almost where my pubic line is to right under my belly button. It was only on the left side though and not the right. When I touched it, it was tender. Once I got up, it was gone. Was this my uterus I was feeling? Was it more obvious on the left side because of the angle I was laying? It was the strangest thing I have ever felt. Sitting here now, I don't feel it at all. Everything down on my lower stomach is sore ... I assume from the growing and stretching ... so I don't want to poke and prod too much. Any thoughts???


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - sounds like it could be! My tummy feels different when I lie on my side in that sort of location x


----------



## sassy_mom

I wish the gloriousness of the second trimester would hurry up and kick in. I remember how great it was with DD. I felt pretty good this morning so I decided to start some laundry and load my dishwasher and wash a few dishes by hand...I am now panting, completely breathless, my heart is pounding and I'm shaking. I got dizzy and sick to my stomach and had to leave the kitchen and come sit down. I am SO over this! :dohh: :nope: :cry:


----------



## snowangel187

I found a private ultrasound place that offers great packages and it's located in a ritzy neighborhood so I'm assuming they have to be good to still be there. :thumbup: the package i really want is like $179 and that's for 2 sessions getting a cd & DVD both sessions with 3d prints as well. BUT the best part is they offer 40% off about once a month or if they have a cancellation. So I "liked" their Facebook page so I'd stay in the loop. They had a cancellation today and I'm soooo tempted. :haha: but will wait. :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

Leinzlove said:


> I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)
> 
> This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.

That's a great policy but I can't help thinking the gender-specific stuff bought is going to be more than $79 ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

I guess dh wants to move out so I guess I'll b moving again :( 
Last night the guys next door threw beers and almost broke my patio set so I'm done with living so close to people dh want to go in the country we will see what happens 

How are u all today?


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I guess dh wants to move out so I guess I'll b moving again :(
> Last night the guys next door threw beers and almost broke my patio set so I'm done with living so close to people dh want to go in the country we will see what happens
> 
> How are u all today?


Oh no! That is insane! I hope you guys can find some place quiet!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello everyone!! Hope everyone is holding up and all my US mamas are staying cool today...it is so disgustingly hot!


----------



## Leinzlove

EmyDra said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)
> 
> This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.
> 
> That's a great policy but I can't help thinking the gender-specific stuff bought is going to be more than $79 ;)Click to expand...

Yeah, but I get another 3D gender scan at 20 weeks through my OB. This one is for fun. And really need nothing if I'm having a girl.


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Hello everyone!! Hope everyone is holding up and all my US mamas are staying cool today...it is so disgustingly hot!


Hot feels like an understatement. BLAH! Come on fall!!!


----------



## gingermango

While us UK mama's are having to deal with lots of rain, floods and extremely muggy weather :( So glad Ill be huge during the winter so I can wrap up in jumpers, being huge during the summer months with ds was horrible!


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> While us UK mama's are having to deal with lots of rain, floods and extremely muggy weather :( So glad Ill be huge during the winter so I can wrap up in jumpers, being huge during the summer months with ds was horrible!


I wish we could have some rain. We normally get a lot of rain during the summer where I live and it is always muggy here in the summer but this year we are drying up!!!! I was huge pregnant with DD during the summer and it was awful!!! I am so thankful it will be chilly here when tiny is making me huge!:haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just bought a new bathing suit today... Lol.. Its just so hot and this bloat is not lookin to hot in a bikini...i broke down and bought a tankini! Its cute though:)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I just bought a new bathing suit today... Lol.. Its just so hot and this bloat is not lookin to hot in a bikini...i broke down and bought a tankini! Its cute though:)

I need to get a new bathing suit :haha: its too hot not to


----------



## EmyDra

Ah, my maternity costume. Did me till 34 weeks or so then it pulled my bits and my shoulders :blush:...


----------



## snowangel187

I lived in a different climate while pregnant with dd so had no need for shorts and today we decided to go to the beach. Here I sit with shorts unbuttoned. :rofl: guess I should invest in a pair of maternity shorts. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I bought one just a little bigger but already is getting snug I really should post a pic of belly it's funny I look much further along than 12 weeks lol


----------



## darkstar

Thanks for the support re the job ladies. I can't sue her as she's in a different country and I am not on a formal contract but I am seriously considering telling her to stick it. I will think on it a few more days and be a little more unresponsive in my communications so she knows I'm not impressed!

We went away last night and slept in a motel bed that was awful, I barely slept. I have so much trouble getting comfortable and the hard motel bed was impossible, I lay there for hours wide awake thinking about my cosy bed at home. I struggle with not being able to lay on my belly when I'm pg, I'm a tummy sleeper.

I'm jealous of the summer, it's winter here and freezing, there was ice on the ground this morning brrr.


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> Thanks for the support re the job ladies. I can't sue her as she's in a different country and I am not on a formal contract but I am seriously considering telling her to stick it. I will think on it a few more days and be a little more unresponsive in my communications so she knows I'm not impressed!
> 
> We went away last night and slept in a motel bed that was awful, I barely slept. I have so much trouble getting comfortable and the hard motel bed was impossible, I lay there for hours wide awake thinking about my cosy bed at home. I struggle with not being able to lay on my belly when I'm pg, I'm a tummy sleeper.
> 
> I'm jealous of the summer, it's winter here and freezing, there was ice on the ground this morning brrr.

You're most welcome,.hun. I.wish there were more we could.do.to.help! Sorry for. The.spelling errors, on hubby's phone lol. i know what you mean about motel beds, i never sleep well in motel beds and i am also a.tummy sleeper :haha: but can't squish jelybean!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I slept forever today... and here I am... lol sleeping late because of the million naps I took during the day. Haha.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So tired of being tired :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

My tiredness is so much better this week, I can stay awake past 10 pm now! 

I found local web page, where people sell their unwanted stuff, and I'm going to collect a changing station today, ,only !£15, looks like new! 

For you UK women, kidicare has a big sale on. Just ordered some things inc an avent starter pack, reduced to £10!


----------



## snowangel187

I've never had a problem sleeping. I can fall asleep anywhere. Crap bed, floor, bathtub. :haha: when I travel at the end of the month I'll be camping with dd so we'll basically be sleeping on the ground and I'll be 18-19 weeks then. :) 

I was always a tummy sleeper before I had dd and since having her I haven't been able to get back into sleeping on my tummy. It's been 4 years!!! But you'll never guess how I find myself sleeping every night now. :dohh: yep tummy sleeping. It's starting to turn into half tummy/ half side now tho. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

This thread has been quieting down recently. Usually overnight I'd have at least 3 new pages to read. 

Neway, my bump is starting to poke out a bit but so far I've managed to wear clothes that keep it fairly hidden so nobody has figured it out yet. Wonder how long it will be before it becomes obvious.


----------



## Poppy84

I just look fat! I used to have a flat tummy but now iv got a small bump I look like iv eaten too much at dinner. I CAN'T wait for a proper bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

My DH means the best and I love him dearly but here is something really stupid he said to me yesterday:
"I think you're starting to show because I don't believe you are just fat." Say what?!?

I've got a gut that he is noticing since I gained a few pounds eating through morning sickness. It's most likely too soon for me to show. Ugh. 

He did redeem himself when he mentioned how my body is changing so much because my uterus is bigger, there's a baby, placenta, fluid, and sac in there. I am very scientific and he's not so I was quite pleased he's been paying attention to the details!


----------



## Poppy84

It could be a small baby bump. Mine must be cos Iv actually lost weight


----------



## darkstar

It does seem a lot more quiet, maybe because we are all used to being preg now and not too much happens at this stage.

Slept a lot better in my own bed last night, what a relief.

When is Betheney back? 

I see my lovely new midwife tomorrow. The old one has left my paperwork at her office to collect and won't even post it even though I live in a different city now, so annoyed. And my Nt results are with her. So glad I have a friendlier mw now.

OH says he is going to run a sweepstake at work on what this babys birth weight will be because he thinks it will be huge. Lovely!

I might finish unpacking my house and giving it a good clean now that I have more energy, yay!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It always happens during the weekends, it goes a little slower. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Urgh, I'm just going to give up cooking / eating on Sunday's! I spend most of the evening preparing dinner for DH and I for me to then pick at it and then hug the toilet for the foreseeable :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Urgh, I'm just going to give up cooking / eating on Sunday's! I spend most of the evening preparing dinner for DH and I for me to then pick at it and then hug the toilet for the foreseeable :(

It's horrible! So sorry, I got sick today too, again. Sigh, :hugs: we will be out of this sickness soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope so x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im so tired! I can literally sleep all day. Thinking about getting iron levels checked....i dont think its possible for someone to b this tired!!


----------



## sassy_mom

The thread usually does slow on the weekends. I have had a pretty decent day. I'm going to enjoy it and hope that there will be more days like it to follow. I actually didn't want to run puking when we went grocery shopping. I was able to make a list and a menu and we had a nice time shopping. I pregnant grocery shopped too. :haha::haha: Oooo this looks good. What about this ... oooo yum let's get this! HAHAHAHA! 

Still not a fan of dairy or sweets ... I did read that dairy can make some pregnant women sick because the baby may just be lactose intolerant ... huh...wonder if that is the case. I had the same problem with DD when I was pregnant and she had problems with regular milk and formula too ... we had to get the lactose free stuff for a long time. She did seem to grow out of it though .. not sure why. I wouldn't mind switching milk .. however cheese would be difficult. I do have a lactose free cheese but it doesn't work for everything ... it is a cheddar and we do a lot of mexican type dishes ... not so good for those. lol! I know that lactose is hard to digest and I've always struggled with stomach issues so anything to help that anyway would be nice. 

I gave in to a craving today ... Dr. Pepper!!! ahhhhhhhhhh lol! I quit drinking soda when I started my weight loss. It also has the same effect as what I can only compare to swallowing liquid dynamite. It cramps up my stomach and the end result is never good. :haha: (tmi I know sorry) .... But I only want to drink dr. pepper and so we went to Subway for dinner and I got a giant cup of it. DH looked at me like are you crazy... I said I know but I can't take the craving anymore. So far ... zero effect. *knock on wood* I know soda is bad so I hope I can avoid too many caves for it but if it doesn't effect me that may be VERY difficult! :haha:

Tiny is moving in there ... but it is not the fluttering/bubbly sensation. I don't feel it all the time but when I do it feels like stretching and rolling. So that makes me feel good. 

Today we got the bassinet!! DD wants to help put it together which I think is so very sweet! We might and then stash it in what will be the nursery for now...I really just want to put it together. :haha:

Whew! I feel like I just rambled on and on!!! But I really do love "talking" to you ladies! Hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im so tired! I can literally sleep all day. Thinking about getting iron levels checked....i dont think its possible for someone to b this tired!!

I am with you on that one!! Exhausted could be my first name! I feel like this baby is taking everything and then some! Just try and take it easy when you can. I know that I can't overdo anything or else I pass out. If you can, nap whenever you need to. :) 

DH tells me when I say I'm so exhausted .. "well you are GROWING a whole human in there" :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol thats what hubby says..ur growing another person in there of course ur tired lol..thanks!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> The thread usually does slow on the weekends. I have had a pretty decent day. I'm going to enjoy it and hope that there will be more days like it to follow. I actually didn't want to run puking when we went grocery shopping. I was able to make a list and a menu and we had a nice time shopping. I pregnant grocery shopped too. :haha::haha: Oooo this looks good. What about this ... oooo yum let's get this! HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Still not a fan of dairy or sweets ... I did read that dairy can make some pregnant women sick because the baby may just be lactose intolerant ... huh...wonder if that is the case. I had the same problem with DD when I was pregnant and she had problems with regular milk and formula too ... we had to get the lactose free stuff for a long time. She did seem to grow out of it though .. not sure why. I wouldn't mind switching milk .. however cheese would be difficult. I do have a lactose free cheese but it doesn't work for everything ... it is a cheddar and we do a lot of mexican type dishes ... not so good for those. lol! I know that lactose is hard to digest and I've always struggled with stomach issues so anything to help that anyway would be nice.
> 
> I gave in to a craving today ... Dr. Pepper!!! ahhhhhhhhhh lol! I quit drinking soda when I started my weight loss. It also has the same effect as what I can only compare to swallowing liquid dynamite. It cramps up my stomach and the end result is never good. :haha: (tmi I know sorry) .... But I only want to drink dr. pepper and so we went to Subway for dinner and I got a giant cup of it. DH looked at me like are you crazy... I said I know but I can't take the craving anymore. So far ... zero effect. *knock on wood* I know soda is bad so I hope I can avoid too many caves for it but if it doesn't effect me that may be VERY difficult! :haha:
> 
> Tiny is moving in there ... but it is not the fluttering/bubbly sensation. I don't feel it all the time but when I do it feels like stretching and rolling. So that makes me feel good.
> 
> Today we got the bassinet!! DD wants to help put it together which I think is so very sweet! We might and then stash it in what will be the nursery for now...I really just want to put it together. :haha:
> 
> Whew! I feel like I just rambled on and on!!! But I really do love "talking" to you ladies! Hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend. :hugs:

I'm so glad you felt fine today. I tried going shopping and hated it... hahaha, barely was able to get anything because I felt so sick! But i'm so glad you were able to do so much, hope it all starts getting better once and for all. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Im so tired! I can literally sleep all day. Thinking about getting iron levels checked....i dont think its possible for someone to b this tired!!
> 
> I am with you on that one!! Exhausted could be my first name! I feel like this baby is taking everything and then some! Just try and take it easy when you can. I know that I can't overdo anything or else I pass out. If you can, nap whenever you need to. :)
> 
> DH tells me when I say I'm so exhausted .. "well you are GROWING a whole human in there" :haha:Click to expand...

Yes! That's what I tell hubby when he worries about me sleeping so much. I do feel like I could sleep forever and ever. Hahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm so glad you felt fine today. I tried going shopping and hated it... hahaha, barely was able to get anything because I felt so sick! But i'm so glad you were able to do so much, hope it all starts getting better once and for all. :hugs:

 
I usually feel that way so it was nice to have a change and be able to get my shopping done without wanting to run and puke all over everything.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Im so tired! I can literally sleep all day. Thinking about getting iron levels checked....i dont think its possible for someone to b this tired!!
> 
> I am with you on that one!! Exhausted could be my first name! I feel like this baby is taking everything and then some! Just try and take it easy when you can. I know that I can't overdo anything or else I pass out. If you can, nap whenever you need to. :)
> 
> DH tells me when I say I'm so exhausted .. "well you are GROWING a whole human in there" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! That's what I tell hubby when he worries about me sleeping so much. I do feel like I could sleep forever and ever. Hahaha.Click to expand...



I have been sleeping all night for the last few nights but I always wake up flat on my stomach! I really hope I am not hurting tiny. I turn in my sleep and don't realize it until morning. I know that once I get bigger, I won't be able to turn.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I woke up at 10 yesterday and by 1:30 I needed a nap! Before we knew about the twins he laughed at me when I said I was tired. Now he says I should go have a nap! :haha:


----------



## CharlieO

Happy Monday everyone! I go for my scan in 2 hours! SO excited! Spent yesterday afternoon fending off a migraine, i'm just so relieved that i feel better today for the scan! :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Have a great scan!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Have a great scan!

More sickness for me today, I do not like it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Scan day today too! Im a nervous wreck! Barely slept last night ohhhh the dreams! Goodluck charlie!:)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Yes i cannot wait to see baby. Please post as sooooon as you get home!!!


nikkilewis14 said:


> scan day today too! Im a nervous wreck! Barely slept last night ohhhh the dreams! Goodluck charlie!:)


----------



## CharlieO

I am on clud 9! everything was a-ok and bump was waving at us during the scan! I even got my gtt results and I am not diabetic, she said my results couldnt get more perfect. Bump was wiggling around all over the place, the scan tech had a hard time getting measurements. They put me forward by 3 days, so my due date is now the 19th of Jan. I AM SO HAPPY!
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EmyDra

Oh, oh...I'm being greeted warmly by the second tri, the second tri is my friend!

Sickness has all but disappeared entirely (didn't go this quickly last time) haven't had any nausea in more than a week, tiredness appears to be drying up too although not entirely. Thank God, that was HARD. Now I get to enjoy the bit where I don't have too many issues...except for the really bad UTI I've to get sorted today.


----------



## Little J

holy cow, i feel like i havent been on for ages! I had paid time off from work last week so all i did was sleep, relax and did LITTLE house work. haha

Looks like scans are looking good! Good luck for those who go today!!!

Mine is next week tuesday! CANT WAIT!

Hubby and i went to garage sales while we were off of work and got some really nice stuff for LO. Got a really nice exersaucer, portable play swing and some clothes. All for SUPER cheap! They came from a family that took well care of them so all i did was wash everything and cleaned everything with lysol wipes etc. and its just like brand new and no one has used it. 

lastngiht i let hubby use the doppler to find LO and he found it pretty easily! He was so proud. I find it SUPER fast now.... and its loud! Def. can tell it got stronger! It always hovers in the 140-150 range. Such a beautiful sound

Ducky-have you been able to find your LO's HB now?


----------



## sassy_mom

CharlieO- what a beautiful scan!

Nikki-Good luck on your scan today!!! 

LittleJ- I was wondering where you were. I haven't seen you on lately. :) Glad you had a relaxing time. I know you are excited about that scan!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures you post!

I go for my next appointment on the 18th. 16 week appt. so probably nothing interesting. We are so close to finding out the gender and it is getting so exciting!!!!

DD really wants to "build" the baby bed. She keeps looking at the box the bassinet is in and keeps asking if we can put it together. :) I think we will just because she wants to help so bad. We can always just store it in what will be the nursery and start putting clothes and things in it. :haha:

Happy Monday everyone and hope all of you have a wonderful week!! Come on thursday --- 15 weeks and I'll be an orange!!


----------



## sassy_mom

EmyDra said:


> Oh, oh...I'm being greeted warmly by the second tri, the second tri is my friend!
> 
> Sickness has all but disappeared entirely (didn't go this quickly last time) haven't had any nausea in more than a week, tiredness appears to be drying up too although not entirely. Thank God, that was HARD. Now I get to enjoy the bit where I don't have too many issues...except for the really bad UTI I've to get sorted today.


Yay!! That is always good when you start feeling better. This morning I got up and DD and I made blueberry muffins and I picked up around the house ... hmmmm good sign perhaps?? Fingers crossed that the second trimester is settling in for me!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sooooo :) Had my scan but need to go back on friday because.... BABY WOULDNT COOPERATE! Baby kept flipping sides and doing handstands and kicking so for 45 minutes we tried.. i got up, went to the bathroom, switched sides and kept moving! I dont mind though, it just means we can go see bean again :) Baby just wouldnt lay stay on his/her back.. Heres a few pics that we got today though!
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/12week3days.jpg
[IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/12wek3days.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great scans ladies! 

I hope the glorious second tri feelings come soon for me. Really struggling at the moment, especially as the sickness is back x


----------



## mammaspath

oooh the new scan pics are just amazing!!!!!

my scan is next week and I am scared as hell!!!

Little J - are you still finding the heatbeat low? I find that the baby must be moving a ton because it will go from really strong to light then back to strong. and i don't always find it in the same place.

as for sickness.......oh i hope the second tri is good to me.....i was terribly sick all weekend and tired!

i hope you girls get some releif soon!


----------



## Little J

yes, the baby is still low, i always set the probe right in the middle above my pubic bone and i find it in a snap! I used to have a point the probe down at an angle but now i point up a tad, so i can tell he is starting to move up. very strong HB sound now tho. LO cooperates pretty well, usually doenst move a ton once iv found him. 

I am coniplating about going for a early private gender scan thru a place that offers them and 3D scans... its only $60 and i can go at 16 weeks. SOOO tempting! Hubby really wants to know the gender asap as well... apparently 1 extra month is too long for us! haha but were still debating.

We are also thinking about the 3D/4D us as well. Its $130 for the package which allows a 30 min. session, CD, DVD, 5 B/W pics and 4 color laser pics. Along with a 20 min make-up session if the baby doesnt cooperate the first time. Other family members can come in as well and watch. I just think those things are so cool! BUT, we are still debating as we still want somewhat of a suprise when the baby is born, but its just so hard to pass up for an opportunity!

Nick- nice scan! little booger wouldnt stay still! haha atleast youve got an active one!


----------



## sassy_mom

nikki- your scan looks like my last one!!! Wiggly baby! Glad everything is good!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

So DD and I just finished putting together the bassinet. I thought I would upload pictures for you ladies to see. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100_4385.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









100_4386.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 0









100_4387.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nikkilewis14

supoer cute bassinet!!! :) love the little elephants and giraffes!


----------



## Little J

sassy- thats so cute!!!

Oh, i forgot to mention.... when hubby and i went to garage sales... there was a family that we got baby clothes from that had a full crib set (sheets, quilt, bumpers etc) for $5! and it was whinney the pooh themed!! They said their son barely used the crib bc he slept in his pack-n-play most of the time. Hubby originally wanted a animal/jungle theme crib set, but those are about $160-$200 and we couldnt believe this set was only $5! So we got it.... whinney the pooh is neutral (and if we decide not go to with it we can sell it for $10! and thats still a good deal!) 

Hubby and i went to stores to check out bab furniture as well and i cant believe how expensive cribs are, car seats and everything else.... man oh man. I hope we get some of this stuff as gifts for the shower!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Have any of you ladies tried this? 

https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher/

You put a picture of you and your DH and it shows you what your baby could look like!! HAHAHA I tried both boy and girl and it was fun!


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy did any of them look like your DD? :D


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Sassy did any of them look like your DD? :D

haha nope! Or us for that matter. The baby kept having brown eyes. I have blue and DH has green! LOL! The first pictures I used weren't great ones and the kids looked a little like aliens. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sassy_mom

My DD is the spitting image of me. People think it is kind of scary how much she looks like me. So we are hoping DH gets a little more credit with this one! HAHA!


----------



## AJThomas

I tried it and it was awful! Very alien looking child. I've tried morphthing before and it was MUCH better.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We were finally able to hear baby's heartbeat yesterday with doppler!!!! 
We shot a video of it for baby's grandparents. 
If you want to see here it goes: 
https://youtu.be/bLJzV4fSuew

You can sometimes hear my heartbeat in the background. In the end I couldn't stop laughing because hubby said that Ok, I could stop squishing the baby now. LOL

Baby was right in the middle of my tummy just a little under belly button. I actually had to talk to baby and wiggle tummy before we could find it after looking for it for around 5 minutes hahaha. After our little talk baby decided to amuse daddy and mommy. Hahaha.


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> We were finally able to hear baby's heartbeat yesterday with doppler!!!!
> We shot a video of it for baby's grandparents.
> If you want to see here it goes:
> https://youtu.be/bLJzV4fSuew
> 
> You can sometimes hear my heartbeat in the background. In the end I couldn't stop laughing because hubby said that Ok, I could stop squishing the baby now. LOL
> 
> Baby was right in the middle of my tummy just a little under belly button. I actually had to talk to baby and wiggle tummy before we could find it after looking for it for around 5 minutes hahaha. After our little talk baby decided to amuse daddy and mommy. Hahaha.

Yay congratulations! It's amazing isn't it!

Ur baby must be really high up already if it's just below belly button. Mine is still near my pubic bone


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> We were finally able to hear baby's heartbeat yesterday with doppler!!!!
> We shot a video of it for baby's grandparents.
> If you want to see here it goes:
> https://youtu.be/bLJzV4fSuew
> 
> You can sometimes hear my heartbeat in the background. In the end I couldn't stop laughing because hubby said that Ok, I could stop squishing the baby now. LOL
> 
> Baby was right in the middle of my tummy just a little under belly button. I actually had to talk to baby and wiggle tummy before we could find it after looking for it for around 5 minutes hahaha. After our little talk baby decided to amuse daddy and mommy. Hahaha.
> 
> Yay congratulations! It's amazing isn't it!
> 
> Ur baby must be really high up already if it's just below belly button. Mine is still near my pubic boneClick to expand...

Yes, it's amazing. I'm super excited that at least I know that I can hear baby at least once a week. Yeah, baby is high in tummy already, even at ultrasound a week ago they found baby up high too.


----------



## duckytwins

So despite waking up with a migraine and losing my breakfast this morning, I got some good news!!! 

My blood test came back. There is a greater than 99.9% chance that the baby doesn't have Down Syndrome. A greater than 99.1% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 18 and a greater than 99.9% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 13!!!! I cried on the phone with the genetic counselor. 

Within a few weeks, I'll have a blood test to check for spina bifida and then an ultrasound at the hospital.


----------



## mammaspath

duckytwins said:


> So despite waking up with a migraine and losing my breakfast this morning, I got some good news!!!
> 
> My blood test came back. There is a greater than 99.9% chance that the baby doesn't have Down Syndrome. A greater than 99.1% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 18 and a greater than 99.9% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 13!!!! I cried on the phone with the genetic counselor.
> 
> Within a few weeks, I'll have a blood test to check for spina bifida and then an ultrasound at the hospital.

great news! congrats!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> We were finally able to hear baby's heartbeat yesterday with doppler!!!!
> We shot a video of it for baby's grandparents.
> If you want to see here it goes:
> https://youtu.be/bLJzV4fSuew
> 
> You can sometimes hear my heartbeat in the background. In the end I couldn't stop laughing because hubby said that Ok, I could stop squishing the baby now. LOL
> 
> Baby was right in the middle of my tummy just a little under belly button. I actually had to talk to baby and wiggle tummy before we could find it after looking for it for around 5 minutes hahaha. After our little talk baby decided to amuse daddy and mommy. Hahaha.

Aw! That's so awesome, DeeDee! Love the video!

Ducky- that is great news!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> So despite waking up with a migraine and losing my breakfast this morning, I got some good news!!!
> 
> My blood test came back. There is a greater than 99.9% chance that the baby doesn't have Down Syndrome. A greater than 99.1% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 18 and a greater than 99.9% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 13!!!! I cried on the phone with the genetic counselor.
> 
> Within a few weeks, I'll have a blood test to check for spina bifida and then an ultrasound at the hospital.

That's awesome! Great news. :happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

Did everyone do genetic testing? I declined all genetic testing. Personal choice and no issue with other people doing the testing, it just wouldn't have made a difference in my pregnancy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

TO be honest.. I didnt do the testing to find out if baby had downs or anything because I personally would have the baby anyway, but most people just do it for the extra ultrasound to see bean :) I was not upset today that they couldnt do measurements because its not really what I cared about. I was just happy to see bean happy and bouncing around in there!!


----------



## duckytwins

It was recommended that we do all the genetic tests because we have a history of Trisomy 13. I had the NT scan done and the results we just got back were from the MaterniT21 blood test.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> It was recommended that we do all the genetic tests because we have a history of Trisomy 13. I had the NT scan done and the results we just got back were from the MaterniT21 blood test.

And we are all super happy they were able to reassure you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Deedee, we are so thrilled that we got nothing but good news this time. I can't imagine having to go through a loss like that again.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Thanks Deedee, we are so thrilled that we got nothing but good news this time. I can't imagine having to go through a loss like that again.

I can only imagine how hard it must of been for you, I'm sure you will carry her forever in yours hearts. But it's now time to enjoy your precious, beautiful, and healthy baby rainbow without worrying to much! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Ducky on the wonderful news!!!!! 

I had the blood tests done for the genetic screening and I haven't heard back about the results. That must mean good news. No news is good news :shrug:

I wouldn't think anything would show up because there is nothing in either of our families anywhere but it never hurts. The only one I really wanted was the neural tube defect ... DD had a slight elevated level of that and they did the ultrasound to check her at 17 weeks and that is when we found out we were have a girl! :) DH didn't go to that ultrasound but I called him and said I have news about the baby and he said ok .... I said your daughter is fine!! He loved it!!! I am hoping he gets to be there this time when they tells us though. It is so exciting.


----------



## Lillian33

Loving all the good news ladies!!! Scans, purchases, good test results, reading all the posts has put a lovely smile on my face :) :) 

Big hugs to all the ladies still feeling sick, fingers crossed you're all better in no time!

As someone who does not have a Doppler and have been stressing since my scan, was so good to hear my bubs heart beat this morn at a check up appt! :happydance:

Have a good evening northern hemisphere ladies & good day to my fellow southern hemisphere girls!!

xxxx


----------



## sassy_mom

wow it is really quiet on here! Normally there is some sort of conversation going. Guess we are all settling into things and have run out of big conversation starters! :haha:

Anyone of you ladies able to really feel the baby inside? It's not necessarily movements, just the actually feeling that the baby is in there? I get that a lot right before bed. :cloud9: what a happy little feeling. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy for your good news Ducky! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
I know exactly what u mean :)


----------



## darkstar

I just saw my new midwife and she is soooooo lovely, she spent over an hour with us and is just a really nice warm person. My previous one was nice but hard to warm to. My husband felt very included and he thanked her for that. It was great and I feel much more comfortable about it all, my second birth was with a Doctor I couldn't stand, he was absolutely rude, so having someone I can gel with is important to me.

Lillian - We got to hear the heart beat which was exciting for us too as we don't have a doppler either. 

I spoke too soon about having my energy back... I'm back to tired again today and yesterday ZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody narrow their name choices down?? I'm having the hardest time finding names I like. :haha: I think I'm going to wait til we find out the gender before discussing names any further, cause we're getting no where fast. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

I've got Jason Wyatt for a boy. 

And for girl: Priya (Pree ah) Marie and Bella Marie.


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies


----------



## darkstar

We have a girls name but not even close on a boys name. Nymbler.com is good, you choose a few names you like and it will choose similar ones and you can block certain names and keep a favourites list.


----------



## CharlieO

We really like Sophie Kate for a girl, but for boys its SO much harder. Hubby doesn't like tons of boys names, I really like Callan, and hubby did too at first, but now hes gone off it! Fickle hubby!


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies, anyone with fluctuating progesterone here?


----------



## gingermango

We have Jackson Thomas for a boy and Evelyn (unsure of middle name) for a girl :) Only 18 more days till my gender scan :) whoop whoop


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm finding it hard ti find any names I bought a book and still doesn't really help.


----------



## Lauren021406

As of now Audrey Michelle for a girl and Andrew Michael for a boy!



snowangel187 said:


> Anybody narrow their name choices down?? I'm having the hardest time finding names I like. :haha: I think I'm going to wait til we find out the gender before discussing names any further, cause we're getting no where fast. :rofl:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

aww nikki, noo wonder you get morning sickness :) very active baby :) congrats sweetie...very lovely


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sooooo :) Had my scan but need to go back on friday because.... BABY WOULDNT COOPERATE! Baby kept flipping sides and doing handstands and kicking so for 45 minutes we tried.. i got up, went to the bathroom, switched sides and kept moving! I dont mind though, it just means we can go see bean again :) Baby just wouldnt lay stay on his/her back.. Heres a few pics that we got today though!
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/12week3days.jpg
> [IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/12wek3days.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am 15 weeks and 1 day today :)! BUT i have been having menstrual like cramps down there, i am wondering if this is normal? if any of you ladies expeirenced the same thing!! i am not scared but just wondering!! also my stomache is like i did 100 sit ups kinda achey!! any answers will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> i am 15 weeks and 1 day today :)! BUT i have been having menstrual like cramps down there, i am wondering if this is normal? if any of you ladies expeirenced the same thing!! i am not scared but just wondering!! also my stomache is like i did 100 sit ups kinda achey!! any answers will be greatly appreciated!!

actually, this week (Im 15 weeks too) I have been having the most stretching and most cramps I have ever had since becoming pregnant! These babies are groowwwwwinggg like wild fire!


----------



## Little J

Nips- I have had cramping the last day or so..... but Hubby and BD and im assuming this is why.... or a mixture of LO growing and that. 

I also find i noticed i feel my belly growing bc when i sleep i feel like im sleeping on a ball of pressure above my pelvic bone. Its very odd.... and i ALWAYS have to get up and pee in the middle of the night bc of it.

Angel: i am on progesterone, but i am not sure if my levels are fluctuating, I only got them checked 1 time since i started progesterone and my levels looked fine. I get off them next week which is exciting but scary at the same time! I feel like its my crutch! But baby should have taken over by now

Ducky: great news!! :happydance:

Hubby really wants to go to the private scan for an early gender test..... so we would find out at 16 weeks rather than 20 weeks. And he calls ME impatient! :haha:


----------



## Little J

oh, and the last 2 weeks i have never been more tired in my life!! i need daily naps to make it thru the day!!! its so draining!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> I also find i noticed i feel my belly growing bc when i sleep i feel like im sleeping on a ball of pressure above my pelvic bone. Its very odd.... and i ALWAYS have to get up and pee in the middle of the night bc of it.

I noticed this too! I have been trying to lay more on my side when I sleep because its uncomfortable to lay on top of that!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> I also find i noticed i feel my belly growing bc when i sleep i feel like im sleeping on a ball of pressure above my pelvic bone. Its very odd.... and i ALWAYS have to get up and pee in the middle of the night bc of it.
> 
> I noticed this too! I have been trying to lay more on my side when I sleep because its uncomfortable to lay on top of that!Click to expand...

yup yup!! same here.... but then i always catch myself on my belly sometimes...

The congestion has settled down a bit, but i def. wanna knock on wood bc its AWEFUL when i cant breath at night when i sleep.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you, this is what i figured, i wasnt nervous but just havent had it before, usually the mid wife says its ligament pain/stretching!! so i was just wondering!!
yeah i think this week is the worst its been thru out this whole pregnancy for me also! 
jrowenj, do you have a date set up to find out the gender?


jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i am 15 weeks and 1 day today :)! BUT i have been having menstrual like cramps down there, i am wondering if this is normal? if any of you ladies expeirenced the same thing!! i am not scared but just wondering!! also my stomache is like i did 100 sit ups kinda achey!! any answers will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> actually, this week (Im 15 weeks too) I have been having the most stretching and most cramps I have ever had since becoming pregnant! These babies are groowwwwwinggg like wild fire!Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

oh my lord LITTLE J i feel the same way, the past week i have been soooooo tired its not even funny!!i took a 2 hr nap yesterday, and on saturday i slept in till 8am, then napped at 1pm-4pm...woah!! fatigue isn't the word!


Little J said:


> oh, and the last 2 weeks i have never been more tired in my life!! i need daily naps to make it thru the day!!! its so draining!


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> thank you, this is what i figured, i wasnt nervous but just havent had it before, usually the mid wife says its ligament pain/stretching!! so i was just wondering!!
> yeah i think this week is the worst its been thru out this whole pregnancy for me also!
> jrowenj, do you have a date set up to find out the gender?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i am 15 weeks and 1 day today :)! BUT i have been having menstrual like cramps down there, i am wondering if this is normal? if any of you ladies expeirenced the same thing!! i am not scared but just wondering!! also my stomache is like i did 100 sit ups kinda achey!! any answers will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> actually, this week (Im 15 weeks too) I have been having the most stretching and most cramps I have ever had since becoming pregnant! These babies are groowwwwwinggg like wild fire!Click to expand...Click to expand...

I go July 24th for a routine check-up and my Dr said I will set up the gender scan that day. I think he said I can go the following week. I AM HOPING!!!! My husband and I are doing a "stay"cation for a week at our house, so I want to find out the gender before that and hope I can talk husband into shopping and decorating during the staycation!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i go to the drs the 24th also, lol BUT dont do anatomy scan until AUGUST 6th..i was pushing it off until as long as possible so its 100 % accurate ...some ladies here had said dont trust it before 18 weeks! 
hopefully hubby will go shopping!! thatll be awesome!
which do you want more a BOY or GIRL?? whats your preference


jrowenj said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> thank you, this is what i figured, i wasnt nervous but just havent had it before, usually the mid wife says its ligament pain/stretching!! so i was just wondering!!
> yeah i think this week is the worst its been thru out this whole pregnancy for me also!
> jrowenj, do you have a date set up to find out the gender?
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i am 15 weeks and 1 day today :)! BUT i have been having menstrual like cramps down there, i am wondering if this is normal? if any of you ladies expeirenced the same thing!! i am not scared but just wondering!! also my stomache is like i did 100 sit ups kinda achey!! any answers will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> actually, this week (Im 15 weeks too) I have been having the most stretching and most cramps I have ever had since becoming pregnant! These babies are groowwwwwinggg like wild fire!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I go July 24th for a routine check-up and my Dr said I will set up the gender scan that day. I think he said I can go the following week. I AM HOPING!!!! My husband and I are doing a "stay"cation for a week at our house, so I want to find out the gender before that and hope I can talk husband into shopping and decorating during the staycation!Click to expand...


----------



## sassy_mom

LittleJ - I know what you mean about being so tired. Yesterday was a rough day for me and I stay tired all day long. I can never fall asleep and nap though so it makes it worse. At night, I go right to sleep which is nice but sometimes I wish I could crash for a little while during the day. 

We only have a boys name picked out. We struggled with a girls name so I decided to quit looking and asking DH until we found out for sure. Maybe we will get lucky and won't need to search for a girls name! :haha:

I had some bad cramping the other night. It didn't last a really long time but it felt just like menstrual cramping ... it was NOT fun. 

So I am not sure when babies can hear outside of the womb but DH started talking a lot this morning and I could feel the baby squirming. It never moves in the morning. I was wondering if maybe it could hear daddy. :)

I have a hard time sleeping because I can only sleep on my back now. I was a side sleeper but laying on my sides now hurts and makes me sick. I know they say not to sleep on your back but I don't really have a choice. I also wake up on my stomach a lot. :shrug: Oh well. I do the best I can.


----------



## jrowenj

I don't really have a preference since its my first. Either will do!


----------



## mellywelly

LittleJ - I'm off the progesterone now too, was a bit scary! Although I had to stay on it until the end of week 13.

No nearer any names here, DH likes Leah, I like Delilah and DS likes Ruby. None of us have any boy names. 

I had loads of cramps yesterday too, strange as I'd not had any for a while?


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> LittleJ - I'm off the progesterone now too, was a bit scary! Although I had to stay on it until the end of week 13.
> 
> No nearer any names here, DH likes Leah, I like Delilah and DS likes Ruby. None of us have any boy names.
> 
> I had loads of cramps yesterday too, strange as I'd not had any for a while?

its reassuring that your off yours and doing fine :) I was thinking since i take 2 oral pills a day at 12 weeks ill knock it down to 1x a day and then totally stop at 13 weeks. Next week tuesday is my 12 week scan so I was going to ask my Dr. how they know if my placenta is working properly or not....

We would like a HEALTHY baby since its our first and either would suffice, but ideally we would like a little boy then a little girl. At first i thought for sure it was a boy, now im wondering if its a girl... AHHH the gender scan awaits the fait!


----------



## mellywelly

I had a go at the baby morpher picture thingy

this is what it thinks our boy would look like
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/TK_BabyMorpher_716131_Baby.jpg

and this is what he actually looked like a few years ago 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/Lucasmwa.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats really oretty close if u ask me haha.. Does he have red hair tho? Cant tell in the pic? Is that thebump face morpher?


----------



## Little J

haha cute. Those things are funny....id be afraid to try it out on me and hubby. I might scare myself!

wow, one of hubbys best guy friends wife was being so rediculous over the weekend. They arent trying yet for a baby but she said she wants their baby to have pretty much ALL of her features bc shes the "better" looking one of them both. I was FLOORED by her comment. I said that there are more important things to worry about than having "good" looks for your child. She also had mentioned how she wants a boy first i think so she is only going to BD in positions thatll most likely give her a boy.

im just like....O....M....G....! I was kinda annoyed and twirked by her comments actually and they made me mad considering the struggles alot of women go thru for a baby (one of our best friends had tried for over 2 years with 1 ectopic and now took out a loan for invitro, and last week they would know if it worked or not but wont tell anyone until they are in the safe zone, which is understanable) But i just COULDNT believe her


----------



## sassy_mom

DH's work called this morning to ask him a question .... 2 hours before he was suppose to come in. Normally, he would be heading to work right about now but he's been gone since they called and I now feel like this day is going to last FOREVER!!! 

I am super sleepy!!!!! Do they have a smiley face that is a zombie?!?!?!:haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thats really oretty close if u ask me haha.. Does he have red hair tho? Cant tell in the pic? Is that thebump face morpher?

No he's blonde. His granddad is ginger though.


----------



## jrowenj

ooooo what is the link for the baby morpher???


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> ooooo what is the link for the baby morpher???

https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

be prepared jrowenj, it might come out looking very alien. Mine was scary! Morphthing.com does a much better job


----------



## CharlieO

I just tried it, woulndn't let me upload pics :(


----------



## jrowenj

CharlieO said:


> I just tried it, woulndn't let me upload pics :(

it won't load mine either!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> I just tried it, woulndn't let me upload pics :(
> 
> it won't load mine either!Click to expand...

If the photo file is too big it won't load. You may have to resize. I think I am going to try the other site to see if it does a better job. Mine looked alien and nothing like either of us or even our DD.


----------



## jrowenj

OMG 

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/b3f0457076fc3b7abefce42e02c383c1/0/14306919/Baby-of-CIMG0002-JPG-and-377570-2502111960989-228957589-n-jpg.jpeg


----------



## jrowenj

and a boy https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d069dff701f2b760689bcaf7bba66af0/0/14306949/Baby-of-CIMG0002-JPG-and-377570-2502111960989-228957589-n-jpg.jpeg


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> I had a go at the baby morpher picture thingy
> 
> this is what it thinks our boy would look like
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/TK_BabyMorpher_716131_Baby.jpg
> 
> and this is what he actually looked like a few years ago
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/Lucasmwa.jpg

which site is this?


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowen - yours turned out cute!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowen - yours turned out cute!

not too bad, but the hair on both of them is kinda weird! hahahahaha!!!

I am thinking our baby will have dark hair though!


----------



## AJThomas

I got this pic from morphthing
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/Baby-of-IMG-7727-jpg-and-IMG-5702-girl-jpg.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> I got this pic from morphthing https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/Baby-of-IMG-7727-jpg-and-IMG-5702-girl-jpg.jpg

that looks good!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> jrowen - yours turned out cute!
> 
> not too bad, but the hair on both of them is kinda weird! hahahahaha!!!
> 
> I am thinking our baby will have dark hair though!Click to expand...

Yea on mine you can see the shadow of DH's facial hair ... that is just weird on a baby!!


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> I got this pic from morphthing
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/Baby-of-IMG-7727-jpg-and-IMG-5702-girl-jpg.jpg

wow Great picture!!


----------



## AJThomas

@jrowenj, the results are different with different pictures, full frontal pics (like a passport pic) works the best.


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> @jrowenj, the results are different with different pictures, full frontal pics (like a passport pic) works the best.

I used full frontal, but i think maybe because my husband has a thing beard it made it look fuzzy??? I don't know why the hair line came out so strange on mine hahaha


----------



## sassy_mom

I am trying several different pictures. I found some old pictures of us that are much better for doing this but we look so different from then. LOL!


----------



## AJThomas

this was another one i tried with different pics
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/image.jpg


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> which site is this?

These morph things are crazy!
And I second that we need to know what mellywelly used!


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> Have any of you ladies tried this?
> 
> https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher/
> 
> You put a picture of you and your DH and it shows you what your baby could look like!! HAHAHA I tried both boy and girl and it was fun!

I used this one


----------



## sassy_mom

So this is a boy:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/21d45b1a93913c6430304599c8556cd0/0/14307109/Baby-of-DSCN0201-JPG-and-DSCN0042-JPG.jpeg

And this is a Girl:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d59896c80357430038ce34fd94559e6b/0/14307150/Baby-of-DSCN0201-JPG-and-DSCN0042-JPG.jpeg


----------



## sassy_mom

Neither of these kids look like us!! HAHAHA Let me try the other site and see if different pictures lets me still have alien babies!!! HAHAHA


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> If the photo file is too big it won't load. You may have to resize. I think I am going to try the other site to see if it does a better job. Mine looked alien and nothing like either of us or even our DD.

There is no issue with the pics and it still won't upload them.... Right size and all the info it asks for.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> So this is a boy:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/21d45b1a93913c6430304599c8556cd0/0/14307109/Baby-of-DSCN0201-JPG-and-DSCN0042-JPG.jpeg
> 
> And this is a Girl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d59896c80357430038ce34fd94559e6b/0/14307150/Baby-of-DSCN0201-JPG-and-DSCN0042-JPG.jpeg

hahaha! THey kind of look like my babies!


----------



## AJThomas

I find the girls always come out cuter than the boys, no idea why.


----------



## sassy_mom

These are fun! It was hard to find a good picture of DH because he wears glasses so I had to dig in old ones to find him not wearing his glasses. Another problem is my hair always has been somewhat in my face ... I have always had bangs of some kind. Maybe I should pull all my hair out of my face and take a picture just to do this. haha!


----------



## mammaspath

i can't get morphthing to upload my pics!!!

the facial hair is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> If the photo file is too big it won't load. You may have to resize. I think I am going to try the other site to see if it does a better job. Mine looked alien and nothing like either of us or even our DD.
> 
> There is no issue with the pics and it still won't upload them.... Right size and all the info it asks for.Click to expand...

I'm not sure what it is. Mine took a little to upload on that site and it looked like it wasn't doing anything at all. I just sat and waited and they finally popped up on the screen. You could always try leaving the site and coming back. Maybe that would help. :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

I've just used the other one and they look so weird! photobucket seems to have gone down, so cant post them yet.


----------



## mellywelly

boy 

girl

it wouldn't let me put a 5th jaw point on, so I think this is why they have a funny head!


----------



## La Mere

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/a98afda45dc43e4b472e0c2ed7c4bd8b/0/14307625/Baby-of-IMAG0533-JPG-and-Photo03271205-jpg.jpeg Boy

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/b932d1d35b124754267d8d3b059460ef/0/14307649/Baby-of-IMAG0533-JPG-and-Photo03271205-jpg.jpeg Girl

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-05-24182804-1.jpg And this is what our DD looks like..


----------



## brieri1

Its been between 106 and 114 degrees everyday where I live, and every time we hit the peak temperature of the day, I get overcome with a terrible headache that just takes me completely out of the game. Everyday. Are any of you suffering with this? Any ideas to counteract it? I've been taking tylenol after it hits and I'm staying plenty hydrated. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> Its been between 106 and 114 degrees everyday where I live, and every time we hit the peak temperature of the day, I get overcome with a terrible headache that just takes me completely out of the game. Everyday. Are any of you suffering with this? Any ideas to counteract it? I've been taking tylenol after it hits and I'm staying plenty hydrated. I don't know what else to do.

girl, im in the same boat! I have had a headache for the past 18 hours... I have been drinking like a fish... took a steaming hot shower... ate a ton of food... I may try some coffee


----------



## AJThomas

Oooooh those morphs are cute!! 
Yours are very clear Melly
Sassy the beards on your morphs crack me up!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

This is what I got for a baby boy. I'm still trying to get it to let me use it for a girl!
 



Attached Files:







TK_BabyMorpher_716338_Baby.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> Oooooh those morphs are cute!!
> Yours are very clear Melly
> Sassy the beards on your morphs crack me up!

I know!!! Guess I will have hairy children! LOL!


----------



## jrowenj

I just sneezed and I swear I felt the baby kicking me afterwards!


----------



## Leinzlove

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/vdnxzcmvn.jpg BOY!

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/vbnvb.jpg GIRL

DD

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4019.jpg DD


----------



## snowangel187

I just might attempt the morphing I can't take all the peer pressure here. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Leinzlove said:


> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/vdnxzcmvn.jpg BOY!
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/vbnvb.jpg GIRL
> 
> DD
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4019.jpg DD


The first pictures I used, the little boy looked EXACTLY like yours. :haha:


----------



## Little J

whats up with all these blonde hair, blue eyed babies.... i think this thing is riged!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> whats up with all these blonde hair, blue eyed babies.... i think this thing is riged!


haha! I think so too. Me and DH both have dark brown hair.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My hubby and i both have dark brown hair and baby came out red hair lol.. I dont get it... I feel week 12 is the worst w the tiredness..anyone else?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm really struggling today ladies. Shattered beyond belief, nauseous, head ache and cramping. I feel really bad as I thought to myself earlier I'm not sure for how much longer I can feel like this. Makes me upset to think that I thought like that when I want nothing more in the world, it's just so hard when feeling bad.

15 weeks tomorrow and I am really hoping that by my 16 week midwife appointment, next Friday, I feel better. If not I'm going to talk to her about it and maybe ask for my iron levels to be checked 

Sorry to moan x


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm really struggling today ladies. Shattered beyond belief, nauseous, head ache and cramping. I feel really bad as I thought to myself earlier I'm not sure for how much longer I can feel like this. Makes me upset to think that I thought like that when I want nothing more in the world, it's just so hard when feeling bad.
> 
> 15 weeks tomorrow and I am really hoping that by my 16 week midwife appointment, next Friday, I feel better. If not I'm going to talk to her about it and maybe ask for my iron levels to be checked
> 
> Sorry to moan x


I'm so sorry you are feeling this way!! :hugs: I have had too many days where I thought the same. I was having a decent day and then the nausea hit and I've been exhausted all day ... will it ever end??? :shrug: I am hoping that relief will just be right around the corner for both of us!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really struggling today ladies. Shattered beyond belief, nauseous, head ache and cramping. I feel really bad as I thought to myself earlier I'm not sure for how much longer I can feel like this. Makes me upset to think that I thought like that when I want nothing more in the world, it's just so hard when feeling bad.
> 
> 15 weeks tomorrow and I am really hoping that by my 16 week midwife appointment, next Friday, I feel better. If not I'm going to talk to her about it and maybe ask for my iron levels to be checked
> 
> Sorry to moan x
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you are feeling this way!! :hugs: I have had too many days where I thought the same. I was having a decent day and then the nausea hit and I've been exhausted all day ... will it ever end??? :shrug: I am hoping that relief will just be right around the corner for both of us!Click to expand...

I completely understand you ladies. :dohh: Some days are just BAD... like today, I'm even all shaky... but this too shall pass.


----------



## Leinzlove

I did post a pic in the spoiler below the morphs of what my actual DD looks like. So you can see if they look simular.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It's crazy. 5 of my friends are pregnant back home. Just found out of one more.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! I have 2 pregnant friends, a pg cousin and my SIL is 3 weeks behind me.


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> whats up with all these blonde hair, blue eyed babies.... i think this thing is riged!

My DH is blonde so its not that unusual for mine :haha: out DD had dark hair when she was born but turned blonde.


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> Wow! I have 2 pregnant friends, a pg cousin and my SIL is 3 weeks behind me.



I just found out a girl i grew up with who is like my sister is pregnant.. She is due March 5


----------



## Nikkilewis14

4 girls i graduated highschool with are preggo lol..we all announced it the same week lol


----------



## La Mere

This is the first time we've been pregnant together. She has two boys already. I think its neat :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

I was pregnant with dd the same time as a friend I grew up with and we had our babies a day apart. :thumbup: we got a picture belly to belly at my baby shower. :)


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I was pregnant with dd the same time as a friend I grew up with and we had our babies a day apart. :thumbup: we got a picture belly to belly at my baby shower. :)


Hey you are an orange! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

In my wedding three bridesmaids were preggo, not to add one friend at my wedding was preggoand didnt know it andmy sil was preggo lol... Something in the water!


----------



## snowangel187

I'm excited for my dr appt tomorrow. Hoping to get a date to be induced by if I don't go in labor on my own. :thumbup: also want to get questions answered about the hospitals policy etc so I can figure out more about how delivery will go. I had dd in another state and ended up with 5 people in the delivery room. Hospital policy was two. :haha: but my dr said I had one of the most controlled labors and mellow crowds he'd seen. I was pretty proud considering I did it without pain meds. :thumbup: anyways the way security is in hospitals where I live I don't think I'll get away with it. But plan to find out the limits tomorrow. ;) 

Sorry for rambling. I'll check in after my appt tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I was pregnant with dd the same time as a friend I grew up with and we had our babies a day apart. :thumbup: we got a picture belly to belly at my baby shower. :)
> 
> 
> Hey you are an orange! :)Click to expand...

Yep!! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on your orange, snow!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I completely forgot to count my sister in my sum of preggos hahahaha. She is about a month for her due date. Can't wait to meet my new niece.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Any of you ever had a soar throat for vomiting so hard, and if so, did you do anything specific to help out? I just had an awful episode of sickness and now I can barely swallow or talk.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm an orange!


----------



## ARuppe716

Im a lemon!! I think changing fruit is one of the most exciting parts of my week!!


----------



## CharlieO

I love counting down! I was so happy when the scan put me forward 3 days! Isn't it lovely how much it means to be that much closer to our babies.


----------



## gingermango

At the moment there are three friends on my fb expecting, my stepsister is due Dec, My uncles gf is due Nov and my cousins gf is due Nov, definitly something in the water!!


----------



## jrowenj

is anyone else really bad about taking their prenatal vitamins??? I find it hard to remember to take them... i am extremely inconsistent. Is this bad???


----------



## Soniamillie01

I miss the odd one now and then through memory loss! I don't think, well hope, it is too much to worry about as the levels in your system should be fairly high, higher than needed but I wouldn't miss too many.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am the same way,. and then i forget if i did and i dont want to take another and od on iron!! i was verrry consistent at first but the past 3 weeks i noticed i am very forgetful


jrowenj said:


> is anyone else really bad about taking their prenatal vitamins??? I find it hard to remember to take them... i am extremely inconsistent. Is this bad???


----------



## Little J

Nikk- im in the 11 weeks and i have been SUPER drained.... cant stay awake at work and always have to take a nap when i get home from work to make the next day tolerable with the sleepiness

Jrow- i have a little plastic day by day dispenser that i fill so i look at it everyday and know which day i still need to take my pills and which day i already did. It really does help, i have it sitting on my bathroom sink so i see it every morning. I have my prenatals, low dose aspirin and progesterone i need to take daily.... but i get to stop my progesterone next week! Im going to continue taking my low dose aspirin bc my Dr. said its ok to take until 36 weeks but only if i feel i want to, but i dont want to change taking it if it may have done some good thus far. If it wont hurt might help.... why not!

So in our little group we range from Limes to Oranges correct?! thats exciting! Jrow- youll be a new fruit tomorrow!


----------



## Little J

so I broke down and decided to book an early gender scan at a private clinic. We are scheduled for Aug. 17th!! Ill be 16-17 weeks then. Its really cool, the package was $80 and it offers 2D, 3D and 4D ultrasound! We also get a CD of all the pics, a DVD, 5 BW photos of the baby, 5 color laser photos of the baby a 30 minute session AND if the baby doenst cooperate we get to come back again for a free 20 minute session. It also comes with a coupon for going later in the pregnancy for another 3D/4D US at about 30 weeks to get better facial feature pics of the baby.
I am SO pumped! 


By the way..... any of u mommies wearing maternity clothes yet?! VERY VERY close to wanting to break into mine and wear... they are so comfy!!


----------



## duckytwins

Yep! I've been in mat clothes for a while now!! This is my fifth pregnancy, so I started showing way early! 

I asked the boys last night if they wanted to hear Boop's heartbeat, and they got so excited, so I found it on the Doppler for them. Right in the middle, just under my belly button. They loved it!! It was so sweet how excited they were!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

jrowenj said:


> is anyone else really bad about taking their prenatal vitamins??? I find it hard to remember to take them... i am extremely inconsistent. Is this bad???

My Dr. said the first 12 weeks are the most important for the prenatals and if you have been taking them prior to getting pregnant they should be built up in your system. With my DS I didn't start taking them until 13 wks (didn't know I was pg) and he is perfectly fine. 
I think as long as you are eating fairly healthy if you miss one here or there it's not a big deal.


----------



## brieri1

I'm in maternity clothes. I can't fit into my regular clothes.

So I went to the perinatologist yesterday for my consult on my pregnancy with epilepsy and a previously broken pelvis.... I got to see my little one, who had the hiccups, aw..., and then the perinatologist told me my epilepsy and pelvis haven't and won't have any effect on my pregnancy because I don't have violent seizures! I got downgraded to low risk! I've never been so happy to be downgraded in my life! Yesterday was also my husband's 25th birthday, so we celebrated that and the good news after. 

Now, if the 2nd trimester would only bring those promised reliefs, I would be on cloud 9!!!!

How are you ladies?


----------



## brieri1

jrowenj said:


> is anyone else really bad about taking their prenatal vitamins??? I find it hard to remember to take them... i am extremely inconsistent. Is this bad???

Have you tried taking them before you go to sleep and keeping them right next to your bed? That's how I remember. Or you could try setting a daily reminder on your phone? I don't know how big of a deal it is, probably not huge unless you live off of fast food, which is the only thing some women can stomach.


----------



## Little J

been fine, just REALLY tired the last week.

I didnt have any MS but the last week or week and a half i feel like iv started getting some..... mixture of naueausness (when i wake up from naps), headaches and tiredness..... ooofda! I thought i was going to be clear of any symptoms. Oh well, all for the goodness of the baby, but i do feel lucky enough im not experiencing the sickness as bad as some of the other ladies, i feel bad for them :hugs:

Any Dr. apts. this week/next week?

My 12 weeks is on Tuesday in the afternoone!! WAHOO!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm feeling better today than yesterday, and trying to fend off the tiredness to actually try and have an evening with hubby tonight!

I have my 16 week check with midwive next week x


----------



## sassy_mom

I have my 16 week appointment next week ... wednesday I think. Not sure what they are going to do but I have a list of things to discuss with my doctor. 

I now wish I had a doppler because I feel like nothing is progressing. I've gained a whole 2 lbs in 15 weeks ... which is I think good as I'm not getting enormous and it will mean the baby and me both stay healthier but I keep thinking I should have gained a little more. I feel like I started really showing and then it went away ... I think I've started falling into the worry category. I'm thinking the 2+ months of sickness has driven me to the brink of insanity and now I have let myself become a worrier. :haha: I can't travel anywhere because being in the car sparks up my nausea. ...... oh I'm sorry I don't mean to moan on and on. I just feel like I am losing my mind a little. 

There is so much I want to do and my body is fighting me so I am being good and listening to it for once. I'm taking it easy but it is so hard to let some things go a little. I like to get things done and not wait ..... learning experience over here big time! :haha: Maybe it is a blessing. Everyone always told me I did too much before so maybe this is my chance to relax a little! :) 

I am working on a blanket for tiny and that is keeping me very occupied. It helps to keep my mind from wandering towards the insanity side. :haha:

Tomorrow I will be an orange! Exciting! Hope everyone is feeling a little better today! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> is anyone else really bad about taking their prenatal vitamins??? I find it hard to remember to take them... i am extremely inconsistent. Is this bad???

i was horrible with remembering prenatals with my daughter.. And i haven't gotten better. I try to take them with breakfast, but don't always remember. But i was taking them and an extra folic acid supplement while i was ttc.


----------



## mammaspath

My 12 week scan is next thursday........im still nervous since the mmc and then this time the doctor telling me there was no baby.

i rarely forget the prenatal as I am a crazy freak this pregnancy.......i listen to baby night and day.......

i can't find info on private scans were im from.......how did you girls find out about them?

bRIER - so happy for your good news!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - I'm sure all with be ok with appointment, I think we are all prone to worry about the slightest thing, well I know I am. Last night I was convinced something was wrong given how rotten I felt, I drove me to tears and was dreading today but feeling ok, tired but ok. I am going to try and put my positive head on (she says) and see if it makes me sub-conciously feel better!

I've now lost 16lb since falling, my midwife didn't seem worried at all and said as long as you are eaten and when you do it isn't all junk then ok, plus have enough fluff to survive! I wish I was showing more, people who see me daily seem to think I have a bump developing but find it hard to think I could have when weigh less, close looser and I measured with a ribbon when we found out and the ribbon is exactly the same as it was. I have this fear that when I go for my next scan they will tell me baby hasn't grown, it is so hard to understand that baby can grow so much over this period yet my body doesn't change! Guess it just has room (fluffy room) to grow into x


----------



## Soniamillie01

mammaspath said:


> My 12 week scan is next thursday........im still nervous since the mmc and then this time the doctor telling me there was no baby.
> 
> i rarely forget the prenatal as I am a crazy freak this pregnancy.......i listen to baby night and day.......
> 
> i can't find info on private scans were im from.......how did you girls find out about them?
> 
> bRIER - so happy for your good news!

Try this link hun for local scans, not sure I have the right area though?
https://www.imagingcenterofidaho.com/ultra.html


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> so I broke down and decided to book an early gender scan at a private clinic. We are scheduled for Aug. 17th!! Ill be 16-17 weeks then. Its really cool, the package was $80 and it offers 2D, 3D and 4D ultrasound! We also get a CD of all the pics, a DVD, 5 BW photos of the baby, 5 color laser photos of the baby a 30 minute session AND if the baby doenst cooperate we get to come back again for a free 20 minute session. It also comes with a coupon for going later in the pregnancy for another 3D/4D US at about 30 weeks to get better facial feature pics of the baby.
> I am SO pumped!
> 
> 
> By the way..... any of u mommies wearing maternity clothes yet?! VERY VERY close to wanting to break into mine and wear... they are so comfy!!

Thats awesome! And i have also started wearing my mat clothes. Starte wearing em back at like 8 weeks cuz my other clothes were just so stinkin uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy - I'm sure all with be ok with appointment, I think we are all prone to worry about the slightest thing, well I know I am. Last night I was convinced something was wrong given how rotten I felt, I drove me to tears and was dreading today but feeling ok, tired but ok. I am going to try and put my positive head on (she says) and see if it makes me sub-conciously feel better!
> 
> I've now lost 16lb since falling, my midwife didn't seem worried at all and said as long as you are eaten and when you do it isn't all junk then ok, plus have enough fluff to survive! I wish I was showing more, people who see me daily seem to think I have a bump developing but find it hard to think I could have when weigh less, close looser and I measured with a ribbon when we found out and the ribbon is exactly the same as it was. I have this fear that when I go for my next scan they will tell me baby hasn't grown, it is so hard to understand that baby can grow so much over this period yet my body doesn't change! Guess it just has room (fluffy room) to grow into x


:hugs: Your post made me feel better! I think that is the fear I have that since I'm not gaining or growing that I am afraid neither is the baby! I don't understand why I am worrying. I never worried with DD and so you would think since this is my second time, I wouldn't worry either. :shrug: 

I keep thinking with the placenta and a baby the size of an (almost) orange there should be more ... lol! I think I need to get back to working on my blanket to distract my wandering mind. Starting next month, I have class. I take online classes and it will be until the very first part of December. I will welcome the distraction. I took the summer off because I was frazzled from school and I will take off the spring semester because I want to get into a routine with tiny before I start piling on more. Thanks Sonia! I really am feeling much better now! :) :hugs: All of you ladies are so awesome to have when that little bit of support and reassurance is needed!


----------



## Little J

mammaspath- I just googled "3D ultrasound" in my area and up popped 2 clinics/locations that do this. The one I am going thru is called "stork vision" and they have mulitple locations in different states, so i am not sure where you are but give those 2 options a try!

I begin to worry that somthing could have gone wrong with the baby not growing.... but i feel the twinges and round ligament pains which makes me realize the baby is growing plus i hear the HB every other day and its always nice and strong and super easy to find now. For some reason i start freaking myself out and think "just bc i hear the HB, doesnt mean its growing!" haha but i know im just being a nut job bc of course the baby is growing right if the HB is strong and good

I cant wait for those who are finding out gender to find out! Thisll be fun! and to see how accurate that red cabbage/baking soda gender tests were!


----------



## Little J

La Mere said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so I broke down and decided to book an early gender scan at a private clinic. We are scheduled for Aug. 17th!! Ill be 16-17 weeks then. Its really cool, the package was $80 and it offers 2D, 3D and 4D ultrasound! We also get a CD of all the pics, a DVD, 5 BW photos of the baby, 5 color laser photos of the baby a 30 minute session AND if the baby doenst cooperate we get to come back again for a free 20 minute session. It also comes with a coupon for going later in the pregnancy for another 3D/4D US at about 30 weeks to get better facial feature pics of the baby.
> I am SO pumped!
> 
> 
> By the way..... any of u mommies wearing maternity clothes yet?! VERY VERY close to wanting to break into mine and wear... they are so comfy!!
> 
> Thats awesome! And i have also started wearing my mat clothes. Starte wearing em back at like 8 weeks cuz my other clothes were just so stinkin uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...

I want to start wearing mine but im afraid of ppl judging how big my gut is already for only being 11-12 weeks along.. and its my 1st baby! I had fluff before, but now i cant suck it in like i could before so i just let it go... and now my jeans are uncomfy bc they sit under my belly and i HATE that feeling... i love wearing the Mat. pants bc they feel so comfy with the stretchy band. I know i should let other ppl judge affect me... but its hard when i have friends who are 20 weeks along and i have a bigger belly than they do already!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm a lemon! :happydance:

Ugh, why are bengal cats so whiny?! She doesn't meow like normal cats she has this type of cry and she looooves to use it. She's got her water, food and toys. But still whines for... only she knows why honestly. LOL But it's nice to have somebody to talk back at you when you talk to her hahahaha I feel less alone during the day haha

I've been having cramps, I had them all night and I think they must be stretch cramps, they didn't really hurt, they were just annoying, so I had a lousy night. Throat thank God is a lot better. 

Oh, and again.. Im a Lemon! :happydance:

Doctor appointment is 'til august 3 (On my One Year Anniversary of being in the States). Still ways to go. My Gender Ultrasound won't be 'till the beginning of September, Dr said so we could be 100% sure of gender.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy - I'm sure all with be ok with appointment, I think we are all prone to worry about the slightest thing, well I know I am. Last night I was convinced something was wrong given how rotten I felt, I drove me to tears and was dreading today but feeling ok, tired but ok. I am going to try and put my positive head on (she says) and see if it makes me sub-conciously feel better!
> 
> I've now lost 16lb since falling, my midwife didn't seem worried at all and said as long as you are eaten and when you do it isn't all junk then ok, plus have enough fluff to survive! I wish I was showing more, people who see me daily seem to think I have a bump developing but find it hard to think I could have when weigh less, close looser and I measured with a ribbon when we found out and the ribbon is exactly the same as it was. I have this fear that when I go for my next scan they will tell me baby hasn't grown, it is so hard to understand that baby can grow so much over this period yet my body doesn't change! Guess it just has room (fluffy room) to grow into x

When I went to my appointment I had lost 5 lbs in a week! I also have fluff, I think hubby is the only one that notices any changes because he knows how I was before and how I look now. For the rest of the world I just look extra fat, because it's just my lower tummy having changes... and making my jeans uncomfortable.


----------



## AJThomas

Fighting a bit of nausea today, i hate these days when i'm soooooo hungry and everything just makes my stomach turn, nothing looks or sounds good and then the hunger makes me all nauseous. Guess i really need to make sure i always have some kind of food in the house that i know i'll want.

Oh, my next midwife appt is on the 19th, so a week away. No idea what they plan to do.


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so I broke down and decided to book an early gender scan at a private clinic. We are scheduled for Aug. 17th!! Ill be 16-17 weeks then. Its really cool, the package was $80 and it offers 2D, 3D and 4D ultrasound! We also get a CD of all the pics, a DVD, 5 BW photos of the baby, 5 color laser photos of the baby a 30 minute session AND if the baby doenst cooperate we get to come back again for a free 20 minute session. It also comes with a coupon for going later in the pregnancy for another 3D/4D US at about 30 weeks to get better facial feature pics of the baby.
> I am SO pumped!
> 
> 
> By the way..... any of u mommies wearing maternity clothes yet?! VERY VERY close to wanting to break into mine and wear... they are so comfy!!
> 
> Thats awesome! And i have also started wearing my mat clothes. Starte wearing em back at like 8 weeks cuz my other clothes were just so stinkin uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to start wearing mine but im afraid of ppl judging how big my gut is already for only being 11-12 weeks along.. and its my 1st baby! I had fluff before, but now i cant suck it in like i could before so i just let it go... and now my jeans are uncomfy bc they sit under my belly and i HATE that feeling... i love wearing the Mat. pants bc they feel so comfy with the stretchy band. I know i should let other ppl judge affect me... but its hard when i have friends who are 20 weeks along and i have a bigger belly than they do already!Click to expand...

I didn't start showing with my daughter where people could tell until i was 6 1/2 - 7 months. People kept joking and asking if i was sure i was preggo. Being a small person, ( 5.0" 115 lbs before DD) it was kinda hard for me to believe people couldn't tell. I just feel so much bigger at this point with this baby than i did with DD. 



DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm a lemon! :happydance:
> 
> Ugh, why are bengal cats so whiny?! She doesn't meow like normal cats she has this type of cry and she looooves to use it. She's got her water, food and toys. But still whines for... only she knows why honestly. LOL But it's nice to have somebody to talk back at you when you talk to her hahahaha I feel less alone during the day haha
> 
> I've been having cramps, I had them all night and I think they must be stretch cramps, they didn't really hurt, they were just annoying, so I had a lousy night. Throat thank God is a lot better.
> 
> Oh, and again.. Im a Lemon! :happydance:
> 
> Doctor appointment is 'til august 3 (On my One Year Anniversary of being in the States). Still ways to go. My Gender Ultrasound won't be 'till the beginning of September, Dr said so we could be 100% sure of gender.

:happydance: yay lemon! I'll be a lemon in a couple more days! I've been having the same kind of cramps.. But my hurt sometimes. Its been so bad one night i was having to catch my breath! Can't wait for your gender scan, i'm sure it will fly by! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Deedee at being a LEMON!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Little J

usually it shows alot more on smaller gals. On a good day im 5'1''. 

Im kinda shocked u didnt show until that late.... usually when your shorter/petite it shows ALOT sooner bc were so small and the baby has no where to grow. gaining 5lbs on somone like us is WAY more noticable than someone thats 5'11''. 

one of our friends is almost 6'0'' and when she was 9 months pregnant she only looked 6 or 7 months bc she was so tall that the belly was able to even out thru her torso.... i havea short torso... so the belly has only OUT to grow


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Yay Deedee at being a LEMON!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I was actually telling my SIL i was a lemon this week.... WHOOPS! wishful thinking...:haha: 

I cant handle a lime :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm a lemon! :happydance:
> 
> Ugh, why are bengal cats so whiny?! She doesn't meow like normal cats she has this type of cry and she looooves to use it. She's got her water, food and toys. But still whines for... only she knows why honestly. LOL But it's nice to have somebody to talk back at you when you talk to her hahahaha I feel less alone during the day haha
> 
> I've been having cramps, I had them all night and I think they must be stretch cramps, they didn't really hurt, they were just annoying, so I had a lousy night. Throat thank God is a lot better.
> 
> Oh, and again.. Im a Lemon! :happydance:
> 
> Doctor appointment is 'til august 3 (On my One Year Anniversary of being in the States). Still ways to go. My Gender Ultrasound won't be 'till the beginning of September, Dr said so we could be 100% sure of gender.

:happydance: yay lemon! I'll be a lemon in a couple more days! I've been having the same kind of cramps.. But my hurt sometimes. Its been so bad one night i was having to catch my breath! Can't wait for your gender scan, i'm sure it will fly by! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Yay for Second Trimester! :hugs: Just a couple of more days!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Yay Deedee at being a LEMON!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

You're an orange tomorrow! For some odd reason when I see that orange I think it's a pumpkin and I like it way more than my lemon LOL


----------



## mammaspath

I was using the doppler this morning..........i swear i felt the baby move under it......it tickled and shocked me........who knows but it was weird........

it's been a long time since i've felt a baby in my belly.......cant wait for baby to get bigger!!!


----------



## La Mere

Little J said:


> usually it shows alot more on smaller gals. On a good day im 5'1''.
> 
> Im kinda shocked u didnt show until that late.... usually when your shorter/petite it shows ALOT sooner bc were so small and the baby has no where to grow. gaining 5lbs on somone like us is WAY more noticable than someone thats 5'11''.
> 
> one of our friends is almost 6'0'' and when she was 9 months pregnant she only looked 6 or 7 months bc she was so tall that the belly was able to even out thru her torso.... i havea short torso... so the belly has only OUT to grow

I know! I was so shocked myself! But i guess since she was my first, that had something to do with it. :shrug: i'm gonna look for a pic from when i was about 7/12 months..and post itbin my journal lol. I wonder how big i am going to get with this baby lol



DeedeeBeester said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a lemon! :happydance:
> 
> Ugh, why are bengal cats so whiny?! She doesn't meow like normal cats she has this type of cry and she looooves to use it. She's got her water, food and toys. But still whines for... only she knows why honestly. LOL But it's nice to have somebody to talk back at you when you talk to her hahahaha I feel less alone during the day haha
> 
> I've been having cramps, I had them all night and I think they must be stretch cramps, they didn't really hurt, they were just annoying, so I had a lousy night. Throat thank God is a lot better.
> 
> Oh, and again.. Im a Lemon! :happydance:
> 
> Doctor appointment is 'til august 3 (On my One Year Anniversary of being in the States). Still ways to go. My Gender Ultrasound won't be 'till the beginning of September, Dr said so we could be 100% sure of gender.
> 
> :happydance: yay lemon! I'll be a lemon in a couple more days! I've been having the same kind of cramps.. But my hurt sometimes. Its been so bad one night i was having to catch my breath! Can't wait for your gender scan, i'm sure it will fly by! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay for Second Trimester! :hugs: Just a couple of more days![/QUOTE]
Yay! :hugs: i can't wait for the Second Tri! I bet these couple days are gonna go by soooo slow :haha:


----------



## JCh

It also depends on muscle tone of your tummy, if you don't use ur core a lot, then chances are u will show sooner, or if you are really in shape, less likely to show very fast. Not always to do with height, there are a few factors.


----------



## Poppy84

JCh said:


> It also depends on muscle tone of your tummy, if you don't use ur core a lot, then chances are u will show sooner, or if you are really in shape, less likely to show very fast. Not always to do with height, there are a few factors.

This is obviously why I'm showing. Iv done no sit ups this year and I'm only 5'2. Wierd thing is- I'm def showing but iv lost 4pounds since I got pregnant and I wasn't heavy to begin with. I keep getting on the scales expecting it to be more but it's not. Iv eaten do much this week too. Maybe my scales are broken


----------



## snowangel187

I thought I posted my dr appointment update in here, but it either didn't post or I'll apologize now if this is a double post.. :thumbup:

Well dr has decided that he will induce me at 39 weeks. Due to the gestational diabetes and my daughter was 8lbs 1oz, he doesn't want to risk baby getting too big.. When I told him 39weeks was Christmas day for me.. :haha: He said well then December 26th it is.. unless I go into labor on my own before then.. Which is unlikely. :rofl: So much for giving birth as far away from Christmas as possible.. :rofl: 

So now I wait til my ultrasound, 14 days.. :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> I thought I posted my dr appointment update in here, but it either didn't post or I'll apologize now if this is a double post.. :thumbup:
> 
> Well dr has decided that he will induce me at 39 weeks. Due to the gestational diabetes and my daughter was 8lbs 1oz, he doesn't want to risk baby getting too big.. When I told him 39weeks was Christmas day for me.. :haha: He said well then December 26th it is.. unless I go into labor on my own before then.. Which is unlikely. :rofl: So much for giving birth as far away from Christmas as possible.. :rofl:
> 
> So now I wait til my ultrasound, 14 days.. :happydance:

Wow, a Christmas+1 baby! These months can't go by fast enough!


----------



## La Mere

JCh said:


> It also depends on muscle tone of your tummy, if you don't use ur core a lot, then chances are u will show sooner, or if you are really in shape, less likely to show very fast. Not always to do with height, there are a few factors.

i had thought of that but wasn't sure how much of a factor it was. I was in in really good shape when i was preggo with DD. Not in as good a shape with this one, but i don't think i am showing that much yet either. :shrug: maybe i'm in better shape than i think


----------



## Soniamillie01

16 week midwife appointment, according to the booklet my midwife gave me is to discuss 18-20 week scan and answer any questions. Review, discuss record the results of any screening tests, measure blood pressure and check urine for protein and consider an iron supplement if anaemic. 

Hope that helps, this is for the uk x


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Yay Deedee at being a LEMON!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> You're an orange tomorrow! For some odd reason when I see that orange I think it's a pumpkin and I like it way more than my lemon LOLClick to expand...



:haha: That is week 38 ... I wish!!! I am very happy to see new fruit. I always look forward to Thursdays as that is my new fruit day! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

Do you stay the same fruit for more than one week later in pregnancy?

I'm a lemon today yay


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> 16 week midwife appointment, according to the booklet my midwife gave me is to discuss 18-20 week scan and answer any questions. Review, discuss record the results of any screening tests, measure blood pressure and check urine for protein and consider an iron supplement if anaemic.
> 
> Hope that helps, this is for the uk x

I have a chart too, and it says pretty much the same thing, but it also says: Hear the baby's heartbeat.


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> Do you stay the same fruit for more than one week later in pregnancy?
> 
> I'm a lemon today yay


I looked through the list and it looks like you change every week up until 40 weeks.


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm a peach today!

I have been wearing maternity underwear for 2 weeks - WONDERFUL!

I just bought some cut maternity clothes today and have been wearing maternity stretch tanks under my tops. I FINALLY found a pair of shorts that didn't look...errr...like I was having a baby! Some of the shorts options are so ugly. Whoever thought that pregnant women, with their extra fat and cellulite, want linen-thin shorts are nuts. :)


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> I'm a peach today!
> 
> I have been wearing maternity underwear for 2 weeks - WONDERFUL!
> 
> I just bought some cut maternity clothes today and have been wearing maternity stretch tanks under my tops. I FINALLY found a pair of shorts that didn't look...errr...like I was having a baby! Some of the shorts options are so ugly. Whoever thought that pregnant women, with their extra fat and cellulite, want linen-thin shorts are nuts. :)

I have been wanting some maternity underwear. Mine are so uncomfortable but I feel weird if I don't wear any. I'm not fond of the maternity shorts either. I think they all look weird. Right now I just have a couple pairs of leggings because I'm not really big enough to fit into the maternity clothes but my pants are too tight on my stomach and that doesn't help when you are sick to your stomach. I have also been wearing a lot of dresses. Those are my favorite so far. When I really start showing, I want some cute maternity clothes. I looked frumpy with DD and I will not do that again! BLAH!


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> I'm a peach today!
> 
> I have been wearing maternity underwear for 2 weeks - WONDERFUL!
> 
> I just bought some cut maternity clothes today and have been wearing maternity stretch tanks under my tops. I FINALLY found a pair of shorts that didn't look...errr...like I was having a baby! Some of the shorts options are so ugly. Whoever thought that pregnant women, with their extra fat and cellulite, want linen-thin shorts are nuts. :)


yay for being a peach!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> Do you stay the same fruit for more than one week later in pregnancy?
> 
> I'm a lemon today yay

Congrats on being a lemon, we are on the same date.

Here is the list: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx of the fruit count


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> :haha: That is week 38 ... I wish!!! I am very happy to see new fruit. I always look forward to Thursdays as that is my new fruit day! :happydance:

I'm the same way, I always look forward to Fridays when I changeover. My last ultrasound I measured one day bigger, but I'm still keeping my original due date. I don't think one day is going to make a huge difference. But yay for the end of the week fruit changes!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I'm a peach today!
> 
> I have been wearing maternity underwear for 2 weeks - WONDERFUL!
> 
> I just bought some cut maternity clothes today and have been wearing maternity stretch tanks under my tops. I FINALLY found a pair of shorts that didn't look...errr...like I was having a baby! Some of the shorts options are so ugly. Whoever thought that pregnant women, with their extra fat and cellulite, want linen-thin shorts are nuts. :)

I've been also wearing maternity underwear for ages now. Haha, hubby always has some witty comment whenever he sees me just with them. 

I'm actually considering making some VF jeans I bought for $5.00 into maternity pants with a stretch shirt. I'm fond of DIY projects, I might as well make me a couple of those since my pants really don't fit anymore on my lower tummy.


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Do you stay the same fruit for more than one week later in pregnancy?
> 
> I'm a lemon today yay
> 
> Congrats on being a lemon, we are on the same date.
> 
> Here is the list: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx of the fruit countClick to expand...

Cool thank you. On my ticker it doesn't look as many fruits as that.
I was originally due 12th jan but they changed it at scan to the 9th jan. 

I feel like the weeks are starting to go quicker now yay


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Do you stay the same fruit for more than one week later in pregnancy?
> 
> I'm a lemon today yay
> 
> Congrats on being a lemon, we are on the same date.
> 
> Here is the list: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx of the fruit countClick to expand...
> 
> Cool thank you. On my ticker it doesn't look as many fruits as that.
> I was originally due 12th jan but they changed it at scan to the 9th jan.
> 
> I feel like the weeks are starting to go quicker now yayClick to expand...

Yeah, I think they are only 26 fruits on the actual ticker. Some of those fruits seem like they might be bigger than the ones to come... but oh well, here's to counting new weeks on smack middle Wednesday. :thumbup: Today is the day I catch up on Pregnancy Vlogs and read on the current week i'm in.


----------



## Lilahbear

I finally gave in and got myself some maternity bras the other day. They are so un-sexy, but boy are they comfortable. My stomach is quite prominent now even though this is only my first, but I think it's because I had a wee tummy anyway and it has been about 2 years since I have done any sit ups. I have ordered a couple of pairs of maternity trousers for work as my current ones just don't do up properly anymore. 

I was so disappoined that the 14 weeks mark has come and gone and I still feel horrible. My midwife told me I would probably be feeling better by 14 weeks and I have been clinging to that. I thought maybe last week I was feeling a wee bit better, but no things have got worse again this week. It is comforting to know that others are still in the same boat, but obviously I would much rather we were all feeling much better!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lilahbear said:


> I finally gave in and got myself some maternity bras the other day. They are so un-sexy, but boy are they comfortable. My stomach is quite prominent now even though this is only my first, but I think it's because I had a wee tummy anyway and it has been about 2 years since I have done any sit ups. I have ordered a couple of pairs of maternity trousers for work as my current ones just don't do up properly anymore.
> 
> I was so disappoined that the 14 weeks mark has come and gone and I still feel horrible. My midwife told me I would probably be feeling better by 14 weeks and I have been clinging to that. I thought maybe last week I was feeling a wee bit better, but no things have got worse again this week. It is comforting to know that others are still in the same boat, but obviously I would much rather we were all feeling much better!

Dr told me that it would probably pass by week 16. :hugs: Hope we all start feeling better!


----------



## darkstar

My friend was super sick until 17 weeks and then it completely stopped.

I have had a headache for 24 hours. Finally caved in and took some paracetomol.

I don't see my midwife for another 5 weeks 16 August, then 20 week scan end of August, I have to wait for a call to confirm the date. Cant wait for that,it is killing me not knowing the gender!


----------



## Angelinheaven

my symptoms are fading away - no more tender breasts and no more nausea... please help... i am terrified :(((((


----------



## Poppy84

Angelinheaven said:


> my symptoms are fading away - no more tender breasts and no more nausea... please help... i am terrified :(((((

My boobs stopped hurting at about 10 weeks. I'm sure u have nothing to worry about


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> I finally gave in and got myself some maternity bras the other day. They are so un-sexy, but boy are they comfortable. My stomach is quite prominent now even though this is only my first, but I think it's because I had a wee tummy anyway and it has been about 2 years since I have done any sit ups. I have ordered a couple of pairs of maternity trousers for work as my current ones just don't do up properly anymore.
> 
> I was so disappoined that the 14 weeks mark has come and gone and I still feel horrible. My midwife told me I would probably be feeling better by 14 weeks and I have been clinging to that. I thought maybe last week I was feeling a wee bit better, but no things have got worse again this week. It is comforting to know that others are still in the same boat, but obviously I would much rather we were all feeling much better!



I was clinging to that hope too ... but alas no such luck here either! Hoping everyday that it will be the day for this to go away. I'm holding out hope for 16 weeks now.


----------



## Lauren021406

i love how easy it is to find little jellybeans heartbeat now!!


----------



## La Mere

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/TK_BabyMorpher_631867_Baby.jpg Boy

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/TK_BabyMorpher_718162_Baby2.jpg Girl

Finally got the morpher on the bump to work for me. Not sure why it wasn't working. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere - They turned out cute!

I finished my DIY preggo pants! They turned out pretty good! Took me about an hour but im wearing them right now no problems.

Here is the link I used to get an idea of how to make them:

https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Maternity-Jeans-Using-Regular-Jeans-an/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies

As for the name conversation.......here is what we have:
Jaxson Alexander
Mickayla Riali (Ri-lee, but spelled the same way as my SIL name)

What about everyone else?


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm so glad I'm not the only one in maternity clothes!! I'm starting to feel like everyone has lost weight- I've gained like 8 lbs!!! And I'm not really doing anything all that different. ugh. I was not petite to begin with, a US 14, and I think the baby is pushing all my fluff up and out. People keep commenting on how cute I look and how much I'm already showing but in some ways its depressing because I know it's not the baby that's showing. I'm starting to get nervous that I may end up really big :( I've been in maternity clothes for weeks because it's way more comfortable than my other stuff. 

So exciting that everyone's gender scans will be starting soon...ours is August 20th, 5 weeks from Monday (not that I'm counting!!). I have my next check up Thursday next week.


----------



## Lauren021406

I was a US size 12-14 before becoming pregnant. I have been in maternity pants for awhile now just for pure comfort. Everyone thinks I have bump going on but I feel like its just my fat. My mom told me how cute I look today because I was wearing a tighter shirt, but I felt fat! I dont feel like its a true bump but i think its getting there!



ARuppe716 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one in maternity clothes!! I'm starting to feel like everyone has lost weight- I've gained like 8 lbs!!! And I'm not really doing anything all that different. ugh. I was not petite to begin with, a US 14, and I think the baby is pushing all my fluff up and out. People keep commenting on how cute I look and how much I'm already showing but in some ways its depressing because I know it's not the baby that's showing. I'm starting to get nervous that I may end up really big :( I've been in maternity clothes for weeks because it's way more comfortable than my other stuff.
> 
> So exciting that everyone's gender scans will be starting soon...ours is August 20th, 5 weeks from Monday (not that I'm counting!!). I have my next check up Thursday next week.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere - They turned out cute!
> 
> I finished my DIY preggo pants! They turned out pretty good! Took me about an hour but im wearing them right now no problems.
> 
> Here is the link I used to get an idea of how to make them:
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Maternity-Jeans-Using-Regular-Jeans-an/?ALLSTEPS

Thanks, DeeDee! And thanks for the instructions for the DIY preggo pants! I love it! I think I will be trying that myself.



Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> As for the name conversation.......here is what we have:
> Jaxson Alexander
> Mickayla Riali (Ri-lee, but spelled the same way as my SIL name)
> 
> What about everyone else?

Well, we've gone back to the drawing board on names. So, ATM I have.. goose egg. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

We have names all sorted (yay!) and hopefully with the scans every fortnight we'll find out the gender sooner :happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

i finally got a morph pic......kinda weird.....i need news pics

but eh it was fun
 



Attached Files:







morph1.png
File size: 123.1 KB
Views: 2









morph2.png
File size: 121.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I THINK I just felt baby moving! I felt it while sitting on the sofa and I quickly put my hand on tummy and felt like... yeah, bubbles. It was amazing haha... I hope my gasses aren't playing games with me LOL


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats to all the new fruits today! I'm excited to be an orange on Friday! :dance:

As far as names, we have Emilynne Dorothy picked out for a girl (Dorothy is my grandmother who passed away last August) and Christian Jacob for a boy. 

Holy cow this baby is active, let me tell ya! I want so badly to be able to feel the movements outside, so DH and my boys can feel them too! 

On the bump front, mine seems to be definitely more baby/uterus than fluff now!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I THINK I just felt baby moving! I felt it while sitting on the sofa and I quickly put my hand on tummy and felt like... yeah, bubbles. It was amazing haha... I hope my gasses aren't playing games with me LOL

DeeDee, thats so awesome! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh...im dreading wearing maternity pants...i live in yogas, stretch pants and sundresses lol. I gained 5 lbs first trimester even though i was sick .... No jeans fit or dress clothes for work... Blah!


----------



## DittyByrd

Lauren021406 said:


> I was a US size 12-14 before becoming pregnant. I have been in maternity pants for awhile now just for pure comfort. Everyone thinks I have bump going on but I feel like its just my fat. My mom told me how cute I look today because I was wearing a tighter shirt, but I felt fat! I dont feel like its a true bump but i think its getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one in maternity clothes!! I'm starting to feel like everyone has lost weight- I've gained like 8 lbs!!! And I'm not really doing anything all that different. ugh. I was not petite to begin with, a US 14, and I think the baby is pushing all my fluff up and out. People keep commenting on how cute I look and how much I'm already showing but in some ways its depressing because I know it's not the baby that's showing. I'm starting to get nervous that I may end up really big :( I've been in maternity clothes for weeks because it's way more comfortable than my other stuff.
> 
> So exciting that everyone's gender scans will be starting soon...ours is August 20th, 5 weeks from Monday (not that I'm counting!!). I have my next check up Thursday next week.Click to expand...



I love you two. You've put my mind at ease that I'm not the only one in clothes and going through these weight emotions. I lost 20lbs prior to pregnancy but hadn't hit my goal weight when we got pregnant. (I told DH it would probably take awhile and thought I had more time to stick with Weight Watchers! We got pregnant the first month!)

I've still got a pooch but carry my weight very well considering I have a petite frame. My husband thinks I am showing, however, I am convinced it's just my fat and bloat. I am not sure I am of the right frame of mind to accept baby weight gain but I am gradually getting there. I have been obsessing over the scale, I am nervous about weight gain, and feel embarrassed and awkward about needing maternity clothes so soon because I am convinced it's fat.

To date I have gained up to 3lbs but it fluctuates greatly day to day. I just bought maternity shorts, a skirt, and a dress today along with shirts. It is just so much more comfortable than a waist band pinching my belly. 

As far as maternity undies go, I don't have over the belly ones. I bought low bikinis and hipsters at Motherhood Maternity but was skeptical that they would really feel different since there's no tummy panel. They are great. They are cut so that they don't ride up your crack and have extra stretch in the waist band that allows for belly growth. I might have to go up a size in the future but we'll see if my butt widens as this pregnancy advances.


----------



## mammaspath

DeedeeBeester said:


> Wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I THINK I just felt baby moving! I felt it while sitting on the sofa and I quickly put my hand on tummy and felt like... yeah, bubbles. It was amazing haha... I hope my gasses aren't playing games with me LOL

how cool is that!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

i cant wait!


----------



## ARuppe716

So glad I'm not the only one!! Isnt it hard not to be self conscious? My mom gets so mad if I call myself fat... She keeps telling me my body shape has changed and I look pregnant, not fat. And I have so much maternity clothing... It's so freakin comfortable! Although I have to go shopping to find a dress for my best frieda bachelorette in 4 weeks. I will definitely be the boring pregnant chick. I'll be 23 weeks when I'm in her wedding and I'm praying my dress will be ok. All the other girls are sticks and I'm going to be the awkwar hot sweaty bridesmaid!! Plus the color and fabric will totally show sweat... I hope her photographer is good at editing because I am going to be delicious...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> So glad I'm not the only one!! Isnt it hard not to be self conscious? My mom gets so mad if I call myself fat... She keeps telling me my body shape has changed and I look pregnant, not fat. And I have so much maternity clothing... It's so freakin comfortable! Although I have to go shopping to find a dress for my best frieda bachelorette in 4 weeks. I will definitely be the boring pregnant chick. I'll be 23 weeks when I'm in her wedding and I'm praying my dress will be ok. All the other girls are sticks and I'm going to be the awkwar hot sweaty bridesmaid!! Plus the color and fabric will totally show sweat... I hope her photographer is good at editing because I am going to be delicious...

I hear ya, ill be 7 months in my best friends wedding....its a mermaid dress! I feel like im going to ruin her pictures :(


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm in a shorter cotton dress that cuts in from the armpits to the collar but shows that weird armpit cleavage... Which will be even more flattering with my now larger bb's! I'm worried il ruin things too! Plus she wants to walk from the church to the beach for pics and then walk to the reception... Im going to be one hot mama and I don't mean in a good way!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

O myyy where is the wedding located!? Going to be hot i assume :/. Poor u :(


----------



## Kaiecee

cant wait till dh can fell baby sometimes i feel something but im never sure


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sometimes ithink i feel baby, but i dont know for sure so i dont say anything lol..def feels like bubbles!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats at all the baby movements!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!

I am ready to feel those movements again. Still not sure why I don't anymore. :shrug: I can sometimes feel where the baby is but not the actual movement (if that makes sense). I drank two glasses of orange juice today because I was craving it so bad. Thankfully I didn't suffer with the hellacious indigestion like last time. Still didn't make tiny move but it was yummy! I am so ready to go back to the doctor to hear that little heartbeat again!! DD holds her ears because she thinks it is going to be loud every time. Sometimes the doctor rubs it across my skin or clothing and it makes a loud sound. :haha: She is funny!


----------



## ARuppe716

Mid September on the Jersey shore so it'll be hit or miss in terms of weather. Could be hot, could be cool, could be a hurricane...


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls, i'm sorry i've been MIA for so long, i'll update post one with people who have sent me PMs very soon and hopefully drop in more regularly.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> Hi girls, i'm sorry i've been MIA for so long, i'll update post one with people who have sent me PMs very soon and hopefully drop in more regularly.

Hope sharing the news with your family went well Betheney!!

Welcome back!

xx


----------



## darkstar

Welcome back Betheney 

I have never had maternity undies I never knew there was such thing. I've always just worn my bikini ones that come up under the bump. 

I'm kind of cheap, I hate spending money on maternity stuff, especially since this is definitely my last baby and I don't have any maternity clothes from my last pregnancies (over 12 years ago). Because I don't work, well not outside the house anyway, I can get away with having very few maternity clothes. I have some comfy lounge pants I end up in most days when I know I won't leave the house. It's winter here so it's easy to hide indoors brrrr. I'm going to sew some belly bands soon because my non-maternity t-shirts are starting to expose my bump and it saves me buying more. I know some women wear mens tshirts but I feel so manly in OH's tshirts I'd prefer something more girly.

My midwife said that if you haven't given birth for 8 years or more they basically class you as a first time mother again as it's like starting over. Things go back to all the right places and when you labour its the equivalent of doing it the first time. I'd never heard of this, I need to research it because it has me worried. I was hoping third time would be a breeze!


----------



## ssjad

Oh Goodness, Darkstar - I'm in the same situation. I can't stand buying maternity clothes - they're so expensive, and only needed for a short time. I wear my normal knickers, and have promised OH he can buy me new ones after bubby is born - he's excited, cause he hates my comfy cotton knickers. I have however bought a couple of pairs of maternity jeans on special as it's winter here, and none of my pants fit. By the way - things go back to the right places?? My tummy and boobs and girly bits never did!! I had 7 years between my second and third kids, and went from a 2 hour labour to a 20 minute labour - it'd be great if this one slows down!!

Well, it's taken me weeks, but I finally made it to the end of this thread. Silly me had a week off reading a few weeks ago and it's been a full time job trying to catch up here! You ladies are prolific writers!!

I'm so sorry to all the women who have new angel babies - I know how devastating it is. I hope to see you all back again soon!

Is anyone here planning to get a 3D/4D scan? I'm thinking about it - I never had them with my other three. They look really cool, but are so expensive!!


----------



## ssjad

Oh - another thing - I'm 15 weeks today and have told my closest family and friends, and a few workmates figured out I was pregnant when I was so sick for a few weeks (but they haven't shared - no one in management knows, and most other people don't) I've decided not to tell anyone else.

This is because I've been trying to get in contact with one of my closest friends since I was 8 weeks pregnant, and we keep playing phone tag. This is normal for us and doesn't normally cause problems. I know I could go crazy and just keep calling until I get onto her, but I've decided this is kind of fun to see how long it takes for her to get back to me now.

I refuse to tell anyone else I'm pregnant until she knows. I'm already showing, and doing my best to hide my tummy. But 15 weeks, and 5th pregnancy - it's getting hard to hide!! 

I wonder if I'm going to not tell anyone I'm pregnant and have a baby in my arms before she calls me back...?

Anyone else not telling?


----------



## claireb86

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> So glad I'm not the only one!! Isnt it hard not to be self conscious? My mom gets so mad if I call myself fat... She keeps telling me my body shape has changed and I look pregnant, not fat. And I have so much maternity clothing... It's so freakin comfortable! Although I have to go shopping to find a dress for my best frieda bachelorette in 4 weeks. I will definitely be the boring pregnant chick. I'll be 23 weeks when I'm in her wedding and I'm praying my dress will be ok. All the other girls are sticks and I'm going to be the awkwar hot sweaty bridesmaid!! Plus the color and fabric will totally show sweat... I hope her photographer is good at editing because I am going to be delicious...
> 
> I hear ya, ill be 7 months in my best friends wedding....its a mermaid dress! I feel like im going to ruin her pictures :(Click to expand...


I am going to be 35 weeks at my brothers wedding. Luckily December in the UK is very cold lol. I've had to find a maternity dress that matches the bridesmaids dresses but I'm scared I'm just going to look like a huge fat lump!


----------



## Leinzlove

My brothers wedding is next month! I sure hope I pop by then. :) It'll be awesome having bumps at the weddings. :)


----------



## gingermango

Leinzlove said:


> My brothers wedding is next month! I sure hope I pop by then. :) It'll be awesome having bumps at the weddings. :)[/QUOTE
> 
> Im a bridesmaid at by BIL's wedding next month, Ive already popped so we are off to have my dress altered this weekend as they bought it before I got pregnant, luckily its a floaty one so should be ok :)


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one in maternity clothes!! I'm starting to feel like everyone has lost weight- I've gained like 8 lbs!!! And I'm not really doing anything all that different. ugh. I was not petite to begin with, a US 14, and I think the baby is pushing all my fluff up and out. People keep commenting on how cute I look and how much I'm already showing but in some ways its depressing because I know it's not the baby that's showing. I'm starting to get nervous that I may end up really big :( I've been in maternity clothes for weeks because it's way more comfortable than my other stuff.
> 
> So exciting that everyone's gender scans will be starting soon...ours is August 20th, 5 weeks from Monday (not that I'm counting!!). I have my next check up Thursday next week.

I am a size US 14 as well..... and i feel the exact same was as you!! i have just been putting my button part of my pants below my belly now bc its so uncomfy but now thats even getting uncomfy. Lastnight Hubby and i went out to eat mexican ( i was craving) and i wore my maternity shorts i had gotten with the high elastic bely band (i LOVE those) and OMG i let my belly go and OH MAN! i looked like i should be 6 months pregnant! I told hubby i look so HUGE and FAT and he rubbed my belly and was like "no ur not, u have a baby in there" but he knows the LO is only the size of a lime! haha My tummy was so round and hard..... but those maternity shorts were SOOO comfy, i didnt wanna get out of them. It was the first time i wasnt trying to hide the belly and it really felt kinda awesome!


----------



## Lauren021406

I have only gained 3 pounds so far thats why I am starting to convinvce myself its a bump! Im glad you mentioned motherhood for maternity underwear because I am going to need that. 

Nikki-my friends were in a wedding wearing mermaid dresses while pregnant and it looked great, pregnant people glow so no worries!


----------



## brieri1

So I feel all bad for my husband because he has to get up at four this morning for work and the wind is going like crazy, so I'm concerned about him driving to work. Then, I get up to go to the bathroom at five only to find that the only reason he got up for work at 4 AM is so he could play a computer game for an hour before he left. And he doesn't understand why that pisses me off. Forget that he played the entire time he was home yesterday, then he gets up early when he knows I can't sleep without him to play it. And now I'm not going to fall back to sleep because I'm so angry at him.


----------



## Little J

ssjad said:


> Oh Goodness, Darkstar - I'm in the same situation. I can't stand buying maternity clothes - they're so expensive, and only needed for a short time. I wear my normal knickers, and have promised OH he can buy me new ones after bubby is born - he's excited, cause he hates my comfy cotton knickers. I have however bought a couple of pairs of maternity jeans on special as it's winter here, and none of my pants fit. By the way - things go back to the right places?? My tummy and boobs and girly bits never did!! I had 7 years between my second and third kids, and went from a 2 hour labour to a 20 minute labour - it'd be great if this one slows down!!
> 
> Well, it's taken me weeks, but I finally made it to the end of this thread. Silly me had a week off reading a few weeks ago and it's been a full time job trying to catch up here! You ladies are prolific writers!!
> 
> I'm so sorry to all the women who have new angel babies - I know how devastating it is. I hope to see you all back again soon!
> 
> Is anyone here planning to get a 3D/4D scan? I'm thinking about it - I never had them with my other three. They look really cool, but are so expensive!!

yes im doing the 3D/4D us. we are doing it at 16 weeks to find out the gender early. Our package deal we got is pretty affordable considering! Its only $80 which includes a 30 minute session, CD, DVD, US in 2D,3D,4D and 5 black and white photos and 5 color photos. Plus a coupon to come back at around 30 weeks for another 3D/4D US which shows better facial feature shots when the LO has more details. 

I will be going when im 16 1/2 weeks which is August 17th!


----------



## Little J

oh man, that last few days i have had such a headache! Wake up to pee EVERY night, SUPER tired and feeling it take more of a toll on my body. This morning i woke up and did not feel good at all, very tempted in calling into work but I didnt.

Do any of you ladies find that your starving, but you can only eat 5 bites and then your SUPER full? i keep having that..... like my whole system is backed up or somthing

Lauren: Isnt it great how you can hear LO super well now!? I did the doppler lastnight and i always find LO super fast and his little heartbeat is very loud and strong. I also notice he likes to turn away more now when i have the doppler on him, haha


----------



## JCh

Yes, since ur internal organs are already moving to make room for the baby - I think it makes eating more than a portion impossible...


----------



## Little J

for the ladies talking about maternity clothes....

I go to a store that we have called Burlington Coat Factory (yes it has more than coats :haha:) and i go right to the maternity clearance clothes. Their normal prices arent usually bad anyways bc its kind of like a "tj MAxx" or "Marshalls" or "home goods" store where they buy any extra clothes from suppliers and sell them cheaper. The pants are usually $18 a pair. But i have gotten the clearance ones which range from $7-$12. I bought 2 pairs of maternity pants, 1 pair of maternity shorts, 3 pairs of maternity crop shorts (they go to my knee or slightly below) all for less than $60! 

I NEVER want to pay full price for anything so i always go into the clearance. And for maternity clothes, i honestly feel like you can find anything u would wear in there, i mean.... were not trying to look super fashionable in elastic pants haha

Hubby was shocked to see the pants were "stylish", he thought they would have no pockets and look like old lady pants :haha: So needless to say he was very surprised when i put them on and they looked like "normal" jeans

ps. i LOVE the high elastice, all around belly bands they put on the jeans. Bc i have some fluff, those short elastic bands push into my belly chub and makes me belly not look pregnant, just fat..... but the full belly elastice (it goes all the way up to under your bb's) gives my belly a nice "globe" look and makes it look more pregnant belly than chubby belly

I was going to take a picture whith my pregger shorts on yesterday and post on here how rediculously large my belly looks... but i didnt want u ladies to judge how huge i actually look haha


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> for the ladies talking about maternity clothes....
> 
> I go to a store that we have called Burlington Coat Factory (yes it has more than coats :haha:) and i go right to the maternity clearance clothes. Their normal prices arent usually bad anyways bc its kind of like a "tj MAxx" or "Marshalls" or "home goods" store where they buy any extra clothes from suppliers and sell them cheaper. The pants are usually $18 a pair. But i have gotten the clearance ones which range from $7-$12. I bought 2 pairs of maternity pants, 1 pair of maternity shorts, 3 pairs of maternity crop shorts (they go to my knee or slightly below) all for less than $60!

YESSS!!!!! I love love love love burlington, TJ maxx and marshalls!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Little J post it. :thumbup: I love Burlington coat factory. They had a tshirt there the other day that said "Does this baby make me look fat?" :rofl: I agree their prices are great even when they're not on clearance. I always seem to forget about them tho. I plan on going to look at stuff when I know the gender. :flower:


----------



## JCh

Seriously, I've got more than enough extra fluff and I've thought the same thing about posting.... But belly is popped even more now....
Thinking I'll take the first pic today at 14 wks. It's also nice to have people start guessing the gender :)
I bought a bunch of maternity stuff at 11 wks, I always choose sale items and I even got a couple bottoms at a second hand store in really good condition!

I think there is a "bump" post on here that u can post ur pics.....


----------



## jrowenj

So, I have a horrible ITCHYYYY rash on the bottom of both my boobs... what the hell is it?!?!


----------



## Little J

Jrow, your a AVACADO!!!!!!! YAY! i love guacamole... :winkwink:

ok ok, when i get home ill take a pic. I know you ladies wouldnt out right judge i just hope your not thinking "wow shes a fatty" in your heads, haha

I think its kinda funny bc, i feel like i try and "suck in" what i can and think im hiding some of it... but in reality i bet it looks no different than if i just let it all hang out, haha iv just been trying to hide a bit at work until my 12 week on tuesday then ill start wearing my maternity pants to work etc. I just havdnt told anyone other than my boss in case somthing were to happen bc i dont like mixing personal with work stuff


----------



## JCh

Heat rash? Not sure about that one.... 
Maybe make sure that you wash really well under them and dry thoroughly. If it doesn't clear up in a few days, check with doc for sure....
Mine have been getting itchy between them if they rub together..... And of course I somehow left a big scratch mark that now has broken blood vessels....


----------



## Little J

Nikk- I was going to ask you.... did u drink juice before your US? maybe thats y the baby was going nuts?! I was going to drink some OJ bc ladies said it makes the baby move around more. But if its gunna cause LO to have a break dance party i think i might refrain so i can see his pretty little face


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> Heat rash? Not sure about that one....
> Maybe make sure that you wash really well under them and dry thoroughly. If it doesn't clear up in a few days, check with doc for sure....
> Mine have been getting itchy between them if they rub together..... And of course I somehow left a big scratch mark that now has broken blood vessels....

its kinda underneath like where they touch my stomach (when Im not wearing a bra)... maybe its from them stretching... ughhhhhh


----------



## AJThomas

Little J that's me too, constantly starving and can't eat much. 

Brieri ur DH sounds like mine, worse because he doesn't have a 9-5 job, he's on call so only goes out if something goes wrong; sometimes he's home the entire week but still he can't come to bed b4 1am cuz he's playing games, and he's up again by 7 to play some more.


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!! I know it has been a while since I've posted, so I just wanted to come in and post a quick update.

I had an appointment on Tuesday at 14 weeks, 3 days. I have a pretty good sized cyst on my right ovary that they have been monitoring, so they scheduled me for a scan so they could check it out. While in the scan, of course they checked on baby, and I asked the nurse if it was too early to tell the sex. She said with the machine that they were using to take pics of my cyst, they could probably tell, if I wanted to know.

I asked her if, since my husband wasn't with me, she could write it down and put it in an envelope for us to open once he got home from work. She said if she could get baby to hold still long enough to get a clear picture, and she was confident in what she saw, she would print the pic and seal that up for me.

So, I went home with a sealed up ultrasound picture!! We called family and my best friend over and opened up the envelope that night.

We are having a little BOY!!! I showed the picture to my best friend, who's son just turned one, and she said, "Oh yeah, that's definitely a boy!" :happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling good!!


----------



## jrowenj

COngrats, BABYDUST!


----------



## brieri1

AJThomas said:


> Little J that's me too, constantly starving and can't eat much.
> 
> Brieri ur DH sounds like mine, worse because he doesn't have a 9-5 job, he's on call so only goes out if something goes wrong; sometimes he's home the entire week but still he can't come to bed b4 1am cuz he's playing games, and he's up again by 7 to play some more.

Its especially hard because I live next to the marine base to be with him, 600 miles from my family and friends. He's all I've got out here. Its very lonely. I played video games and computer games with him all day yesterday hoping it would get it out of his system and he still did it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats in having a little baby boy babydust :)


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,

Anyone feeling extra pressure/tightness? I woke up in the middle of the night with pressure feeling right where the baby is. Not painful, not crampy......just.....pressure/achy.

Anyone else feel that this week?


----------



## jrowenj

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Anyone feeling extra pressure/tightness? I woke up in the middle of the night with pressure feeling right where the baby is. Not painful, not crampy......just.....pressure/achy.
> 
> Anyone else feel that this week?

definitely!!! when I roll over in bed it feels like a heavy feeling in my tummy!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow, Kim! That's great news!! Congrats on your little boy!!


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY Babydust!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My new favorite day of the week because I get to be a new fruit!!! I'm an ORANGE!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Feeling optimistic today because I woke up feeling relatively good. Crossing my fingers that it stays that way.


----------



## mammaspath

congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol

littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler. 

jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???

maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!

OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEE


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...

can you get a private scan?


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> can you get a private scan?Click to expand...


well, i go in 3 weeks... my cheap husband said we can wait! :growlmad:


----------



## BabyDust04

mammaspath said:


> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???

Heartbeat was 157bpm at that appointment.


----------



## CharlieO

Hey everyone! Is anyone planning to go on holiday in the second trimester? We're going to Crete for a week in September (I'll be about 20 weeks) and I was wondering if anyone had any tips / advice?


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> can you get a private scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i go in 3 weeks... my cheap husband said we can wait! :growlmad:Click to expand...


I am going crazy too!!! DH doesn't want to spend the extra money and I kind of agree since we have so much to do besides buying baby stuff but I just can't stand it anymore!!! I think more so because they hinted at it the last scan I had and I want to know if that is what we are really having!!!! I'm going crazy!


----------



## sassy_mom

CharlieO said:


> Hey everyone! Is anyone planning to go on holiday in the second trimester? We're going to Crete for a week in September (I'll be about 20 weeks) and I was wondering if anyone had any tips / advice?

DH really wants us to get away for a weekend with just the two of us especially since we didn't really get to celebrate our anniversary because I was so sick. We are looking to go either to the beach or up to the mountains. I told him we had to wait until I was completely better though so we could enjoy our trip. They call it a babymoon if you and DH just go away to spend some time together before the new baby gets here.


----------



## Little J

Babydust: congrats!!! did u try those old wives tale tricks with the cabbage and baking powder? if u did did it turn out BOY for the results??! i wanna know if it worked for you since u know ur having a boy!!! My LO HB has been lingering in the 150's also!

Greens: when i sleep i feel like i am sleeping a a round ball above my pelvic bone, its very wierd... but makes me believe everything is growing bc i do feel the pressure. I also still get cramps here and there as well

Thankfully Hubby isnt being cheap, he actually wants to find out the sex more than me!! I thought for sure he would wanna be "patient" and wait until the 20 week scan, but he wanted to pay for the 16 week early scan bc he wants to know ASAP! haha


----------



## brieri1

My baby's heart rate was 167 at 10 weeks 6 days when I had my first ultrasound and on Tuesday at 14 weeks 4 days, it was 154 bpm. Is it normal for it to slow down?


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> My baby's heart rate was 167 at 10 weeks 6 days when I had my first ultrasound and on Tuesday at 14 weeks 4 days, it was 154 bpm. Is it normal for it to slow down?

it fluctuates.... just like ours does.... if the baby was moving alot the HR will be higher/faster... just as if we walked faster ours would go up too!

I notice a couple times ill use the doppler and the baby will be going nuts and itll jump into the 160-170 range.... but mostly it lingers in the 140-150's range


----------



## snowangel187

All this gender talk and I'm tempted to call and change my appt. it's only 13 days away, but :haha: if they won't change it then maybe I go for a private scan. Hmmm. This place really is a bad influence. :rofl: can't.take.the.peer.pressure. :rofl: :rofl: 


Ladies I've just realized today that not only am I full of anxiety and unable to sleep for Christmas, now I've got to think about giving birth the day after. :haha: So that's like 3 days of no sleep then have a newborn. :rofl: so if I didn't have dd I would just cancel Christmas, but obviously I can't do that. So what do y'all think should I celebrate a couple weeks early or wait til after baby arrives? :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> All this gender talk and I'm tempted to call and change my appt. it's only 13 days away, but :haha: if they won't change it then maybe I go for a private scan. Hmmm. This place really is a bad influence. :rofl: can't.take.the.peer.pressure. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've just realized today that not only am I full of anxiety and unable to sleep for Christmas, now I've got to think about giving birth the day after. :haha: So that's like 3 days of no sleep then have a newborn. :rofl: so if I didn't have dd I would just cancel Christmas, but obviously I can't do that. So what do y'all think should I celebrate a couple weeks early or wait til after baby arrives? :flower:

Me toooooo. Im due 2 days after xmas!!!!!!! Im freaking out!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am actually NOT finding out the gender! And because of vacation in August, I will have to wait until 21 weeks for my scan!

Anyone else staying in the dark about gender?


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> I am actually NOT finding out the gender! And because of vacation in August, I will have to wait until 21 weeks for my scan!
> 
> Anyone else staying in the dark about gender?

If it were up to me I would stay team yellow, but dh refuses and I do agree that this time around it would be better for dd to experience it. But since I'm being forced to find out I can't wait. :haha: I think part of it is wanting to know if it's a boy or not there hasnt been a baby boy in ten years in our families. So everybody is anxious. Then I'm doing a gender reveal when I go "home" to visit family so I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do that. 

Next baby I will be team yellow tho. :thumbup:


----------



## prayingforbby

Little J said:


> Nikk- I was going to ask you.... did u drink juice before your US? maybe thats y the baby was going nuts?! I was going to drink some OJ bc ladies said it makes the baby move around more. But if its gunna cause LO to have a break dance party i think i might refrain so i can see his pretty little face

I know my last two scans I drank oj, and baby was all over the place. It was hard to get a good picture.


----------



## BabyDust04

Little J said:


> Babydust: congrats!!! did u try those old wives tale tricks with the cabbage and baking powder? if u did did it turn out BOY for the results??! i wanna know if it worked for you since u know ur having a boy!!! My LO HB has been lingering in the 150's also!
> 
> Greens: when i sleep i feel like i am sleeping a a round ball above my pelvic bone, its very wierd... but makes me believe everything is growing bc i do feel the pressure. I also still get cramps here and there as well
> 
> Thankfully Hubby isnt being cheap, he actually wants to find out the sex more than me!! I thought for sure he would wanna be "patient" and wait until the 20 week scan, but he wanted to pay for the 16 week early scan bc he wants to know ASAP! haha

The only old wives tale trick I did was hanging my wedding ring from a string over my wrist and watching how it swings. That came back as Boy.

The Chinese Gender calander said Girl and I had a predicition from Cheri22, she also said Girl.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Heat rash? Not sure about that one....
> Maybe make sure that you wash really well under them and dry thoroughly. If it doesn't clear up in a few days, check with doc for sure....
> Mine have been getting itchy between them if they rub together..... And of course I somehow left a big scratch mark that now has broken blood vessels....
> 
> its kinda underneath like where they touch my stomach (when Im not wearing a bra)... maybe its from them stretching... ughhhhhhClick to expand...

Don't scratch, just moisturize or you'll get stretch marks if it is from stretching.


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> I am actually NOT finding out the gender! And because of vacation in August, I will have to wait until 21 weeks for my scan!
> 
> Anyone else staying in the dark about gender?

If u look at the first page of this blog Bethenny has been putting yellow jelly beans next to the people who are not finding out gender. She will put blue and pink jelly beans next to the other names once they have found out :flower:

This is our first child so we wanted to experience all of the milestones of the first pregnancy. But future children after we are waiting so we will be team yellow after this pregnancy


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> for the ladies talking about maternity clothes....
> 
> I go to a store that we have called Burlington Coat Factory (yes it has more than coats :haha:) and i go right to the maternity clearance clothes. Their normal prices arent usually bad anyways bc its kind of like a "tj MAxx" or "Marshalls" or "home goods" store where they buy any extra clothes from suppliers and sell them cheaper. The pants are usually $18 a pair. But i have gotten the clearance ones which range from $7-$12. I bought 2 pairs of maternity pants, 1 pair of maternity shorts, 3 pairs of maternity crop shorts (they go to my knee or slightly below) all for less than $60!
> 
> YESSS!!!!! I love love love love burlington, TJ maxx and marshalls!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I love Ross too.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> I am actually NOT finding out the gender! And because of vacation in August, I will have to wait until 21 weeks for my scan!
> 
> Anyone else staying in the dark about gender?
> 
> If u look at the first page of this blog Bethenny has been putting yellow jelly beans next to the people who are not finding out gender. She will put blue and pink jelly beans next to the other names once they have found out :flower:
> 
> This is our first child so we wanted to experience all of the milestones of the first pregnancy. But future children after we are waiting so we will be team yellow after this pregnancyClick to expand...


I can't wait to see all the blue and pink jelly beans!!!


----------



## Little J

BabyDust04 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Babydust: congrats!!! did u try those old wives tale tricks with the cabbage and baking powder? if u did did it turn out BOY for the results??! i wanna know if it worked for you since u know ur having a boy!!! My LO HB has been lingering in the 150's also!
> 
> Greens: when i sleep i feel like i am sleeping a a round ball above my pelvic bone, its very wierd... but makes me believe everything is growing bc i do feel the pressure. I also still get cramps here and there as well
> 
> Thankfully Hubby isnt being cheap, he actually wants to find out the sex more than me!! I thought for sure he would wanna be "patient" and wait until the 20 week scan, but he wanted to pay for the 16 week early scan bc he wants to know ASAP! haha
> 
> The only old wives tale trick I did was hanging my wedding ring from a string over my wrist and watching how it swings. That came back as Boy.
> 
> The Chinese Gender calander said Girl and I had a predicition from Cheri22, she also said Girl.Click to expand...

The chinese gender calender (not the countdown to pregnancy one, that one said girl for me too) said Boy.... baking soda test... boy... red cabbage test... BOY! Thatd be awesome if it is boy bc hubby and i would like a boy then a girl, but would be happy either way. I tried the wedding ring thing with hubby... it didnt move :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I was counting the weeks and noticed that my next Dr. appointment will be on my 17th week. And if he said we were having my next appointment at the beginning of September I wont know the sex 'til week 22! Should I ask for it on week 17?! He said just so we could be super sure... don't know what to do.


----------



## snowangel187

Chinese predictor says boy. Baking soda days girl. Gut feeling says boy. Dreams keep saying girl. Ultrasound tech "guessed" girl....then boy :rofl: at 12 week scan. Maybe there's a twin hiding. :rofl: :rofl: I don't know what to think. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, I was counting the weeks and noticed that my next Dr. appointment will be on my 17th week. And if he said we were having my next appointment at the beginning of September I wont know the sex 'til week 22! Should I ask for it on week 17?! He said just so we could be super sure... don't know what to do.

Normally they order the scan for 20 weeks for measurements. It's technically not for gender. BUT if he orders it I would call the u/s place directly and change the date. That's what I did with dd :haha: my ultrasound for her was for end of December but I wanted to be able to share at Christmas so I went in on Christmas eve instead. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I was counting the weeks and noticed that my next Dr. appointment will be on my 17th week. And if he said we were having my next appointment at the beginning of September I wont know the sex 'til week 22! Should I ask for it on week 17?! He said just so we could be super sure... don't know what to do.
> 
> Normally they order the scan for 20 weeks for measurements. It's technically not for gender. BUT if he orders it I would call the u/s place directly and change the date. That's what I did with dd :haha: my ultrasound for her was for end of December but I wanted to be able to share at Christmas so I went in on Christmas eve instead. :thumbup:Click to expand...

The Ultrasounds are in his office though. That's why I have them when I go into appointment. I guess I'll just talk to him that day, see what happens.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> I am actually NOT finding out the gender! And because of vacation in August, I will have to wait until 21 weeks for my scan!
> 
> Anyone else staying in the dark about gender?

We'e staying in the dark as well. We didn't find out with our daughter either. I love the surprise and the feeling i got when told i had a daughter. It was amazing! Eek! I'm a lemon tomorrow!! :happydance:

Babydust- congratulations on your lil boy!


----------



## mammaspath

ive dont the baking soda test....girl
hb stays in the 164 range
chinese calendar predicts girl
The wedding ring test says girl
im super sick like i was with the other girls
I getting fatty everywhere

my vote is girl......ill be really surprised if its not


----------



## La Mere

Haha i have to say boy for me. 
Baking soda test: boy
Wedding ring test: boy
Hb stays in the 136-155 range
Haven't been nearly as sick with this :baby: as i was with DD
But the chinese gender calender says: girl 
Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## JCh

Both DH and I think boy, as have most people who guess BUT I'm fine either way.
I just wanna know already!


----------



## jrowenj

my peanuts heart rate is always in the 160's-176... baking soda test says boy and the chinese predictor thing says boy... 1 psychic said boy and 1 psychic said girl... so, who knows :shrug:


----------



## Little J

i keep thinking how all the signs point to boy for me with the tests, little to no morning sickness....

i can only imagine going to my gender scan and :baby: being a girl, :haha:


----------



## Little J

Jrow! when im as far along as u are now, ill get to find out the gender!!! holy cow it seems so far away tho!!! but atleast ist alot closer than waiting 20 weeks to find out from the Dr.! 

Everytime were out shopping hubby says "I just wish we knew already!"

and for him always being a patient person, i find it very funny. And before we got pregnant he said he wouldnt want to know the sex! HA funny how things change!


----------



## sassy_mom

I was feeling pretty good this morning so I thought I would try some Tai Chi to get a little exercise in as I have been sitting since the sickness began. I get minutes in and nearly passed out in my living room. :nope: I got overly dizzy and I'm not sure why. We keep it very cool in the house and tai chi is not strenuous at all. I keep having these dizzy spells so I will bring them up at my next appt. Although, part of me is wondering if I shouldn't try and bump up my appt from wednesday to sooner. I'm beginning to get concerned about the dizzy spells. More so because of the few times I have nearly passed out. With DD being here with me, that is not something I really want to go through. 

Like I said, I was feeling pretty good and after that happened, I now have a headache and feel slightly sick to my stomach. I'm laying down attempting a nap or at the very least to rest some while DD naps. 

Thoughts ladies?


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too I've noticed I get dizzy really fast 

Ur all luck I have to wait till the 25th to finally for the first time hear the heartbeat and gender scan is on the 24th of August


----------



## snowangel187

Sassy I'd call ur dr and if they can't get u in sooner then maybe they can at least ask dr what he suggests.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was told u can get dizzy and it's normal but u can always double check with ur doctor


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> I was told u can get dizzy and it's normal but u can always double check with ur doctor

The extra bloodflow can cause dizziness, try and get up slower and if you feel dizzy/ faint then sit down with ur head between ur knees or lay down. 
Your amount of blood in your body increases by up to 50%, as well as how much is needed for baby, it's working hard to keep everything working properly.


----------



## duckytwins

We're staying team yellow. DH wants to. I'm not too good at knowing there is information to be had and not being able to have it, but I want DH to get his surprise. I would love a girl among all my boys, but as long as Boop is healthy, I'm happy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Going to In-Laws tomorrow for the weekend. I'm so not looking forward to the 4 hours drive, but I am looking forward to the special treats my mom sent me with them! I'm for sure taking a lunch box of goodies... and some special sickness bags for the just in-cases.


----------



## Little J

sassy: They say Dr's dont worry too much about dizzy spells as they are bound to happen due to increased bloow flow etc just as JCH said. BUT they do worry about pregnant women blacking out and fainting only for the fact of hurting themselves or the baby. Its def. somthing to bring to your Dr.s attention if thats the case.

Hope you feel better hun!


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> can you get a private scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i go in 3 weeks... my cheap husband said we can wait! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Mine is doing that too. Won't pay when we get a free one at 20 weeks grr


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies! I'm concerned with them because my heart starts pounding and I get out of breath like I've run a marathon or something. I don't usually get them from standing up too quickly more just random times. I've noticed having several spells from loading dishes in my dishwasher. I read about extra blood flow so I have not mentioned it because it seemed silly. However this one hit me by surprise as I was not doing anything strenuous (tai chi is very slow and relaxing and I hadn't even really gotten into doing much of it yet) and I was inside in the ac. I will at least mention it to the doctor so she knows what is going on just to be sure. :thumbup: I think I will google some exercises that can be done while sitting to keep blood flow going. After I delivered DD, they were raking out blood clots ... I was not active with her at all and it became so hard for me to walk because I got so big and had no muscle tone at all. I know that blood clots can be dangerous and while pregnant with her I had a problem with blood vessels in my feet bursting because I swelled up bad with her. I'm hoping to be active and healthy with this one. Perhaps though I just need to give it time and I can get there.


----------



## darkstar

My NT results came back yesterday, all good and low risk :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> My NT results came back yesterday, all good and low risk :thumbup:

Yay! Very good news. I think they will be giving my results to me at my next office visit.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

Feeling better today although very emotional! DH is having a rough time at work and I've had enough, just want him to leave. It's a really long winded story and will take forever to explain but is being bullied, victimised and blamed for shit! I just broke down tonight and said I can't take it any more, especially at the moment, just leave! Now I can't stop crying. X


----------



## JCh

:hugs: Sorry to hear you're having a tough time, try and do a little meditation maybe? Sometimes that is calming. Hope it sorts itself out soon, sounds like a terrible situation.. :(


----------



## Lauren021406

I was looking into getting a 3d or 4d ultrasound before my 20 week scan, but from what I read and heard its better to wait to get until the baby weighs more apparently it helps get better pics! I think I am just going to be patient and wait to August 20 even though ill almost be 21 weeks!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Feeling better today although very emotional! DH is having a rough time at work and I've had enough, just want him to leave. It's a really long winded story and will take forever to explain but is being bullied, victimised and blamed for shit! I just broke down tonight and said I can't take it any more, especially at the moment, just leave! Now I can't stop crying. X


I'm so sorry!! :hugs: That is definitely something nobody needs especially now! It does sound like a really awful situation and hope that things work themselves out. I agree that perhaps some meditation may help you. Stressing out is not good ... I know that is hard to not do when you are in a bad situation. Just try and hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> Nikk- I was going to ask you.... did u drink juice before your US? maybe thats y the baby was going nuts?! I was going to drink some OJ bc ladies said it makes the baby move around more. But if its gunna cause LO to have a break dance party i think i might refrain so i can see his pretty little face

Oh sorry i havent been on all day i was visiting my best friends in philly they each just had their babies! So excited to see them! 

But i actually had an iced latte before i went lol. This time ..since my scan is tomorrow morning again, im going to drink gatorade w my breakfast haha... I still want to see baby move though... I got sick again this morning.. I thought i was in the clear but nope!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Feeling better today although very emotional! DH is having a rough time at work and I've had enough, just want him to leave. It's a really long winded story and will take forever to explain but is being bullied, victimised and blamed for shit! I just broke down tonight and said I can't take it any more, especially at the moment, just leave! Now I can't stop crying. X

Sorry ! I hope it gets better for you :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Feeling better today although very emotional! DH is having a rough time at work and I've had enough, just want him to leave. It's a really long winded story and will take forever to explain but is being bullied, victimised and blamed for shit! I just broke down tonight and said I can't take it any more, especially at the moment, just leave! Now I can't stop crying. X

I am sorry you are going through this, Sonia. :hugs: I hope it gets better soon.

Brandi- Happy 15 weeks!


----------



## darkstar

I feel huge today. Sometimes I could swear I feel my belly growing, its like it all goes tight and then later it loosens up and I am sure I feel it stretch out further. Its like little growth spurts.


----------



## Leinzlove

I was told to drink juice or something with sugar before my ultrasound on July 26. I was also told to keep hydrated a whole week before so there was plenty of fluid.

I have also been so emotional... Crying over everything.


----------



## sassy_mom

I am ready to feel pregnant. Or at the least so ready to feel tiny move everyday. The only reason I really feel pregnant is that I am still sick. I'm not showing or bloated anymore and nothing exciting is happening. lol! I know I will be begging not to be so huge and wishing I had a quiet moment in my body but right now I want to feel tiny! :haha:


----------



## Little J

darkstar, congrats on the good news!!!!

Sonia- im sorry things seem rough right now, hopefully somthing good with come of this situation and everyhting will be ok!


----------



## Little J

ok, so heres the belly pic... nice a round! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> ok, so heres the belly pic... nice a round! :haha:


That is a cute little baby bump!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I am ready to feel pregnant. Or at the least so ready to feel tiny move everyday. The only reason I really feel pregnant is that I am still sick. I'm not showing or bloated anymore and nothing exciting is happening. lol! I know I will be begging not to be so huge and wishing I had a quiet moment in my body but right now I want to feel tiny! :haha:

Amen! Let those bumps come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I feel half zombified and half non existent. I've been out of it sleepy all freaking day long, thank God it's night time, but Lord, do I need to be able to sleep a WHOLE night... that would be awesomeness with coolarisim!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: So excited to hear about your private scan! :happydance: That is so exciting! Also love the bump! :happydance:

BabyDust: Yay for having a little boy!

AFM: I'm also finding out at 14 weeks. My gender scan is July 26! I just can't wait!!


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Feeling better today although very emotional! DH is having a rough time at work and I've had enough, just want him to leave. It's a really long winded story and will take forever to explain but is being bullied, victimised and blamed for shit! I just broke down tonight and said I can't take it any more, especially at the moment, just leave! Now I can't stop crying. X

Ooohh im so sorry Sonia, that is just what you guys dont need :(

Keep strong and everything will get better soon.

Big :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> can you get a private scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i go in 3 weeks... my cheap husband said we can wait! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is doing that too. Won't pay when we get a free one at 20 weeks grrClick to expand...

Hi Darkstar, how would you go about booking a private gender scan here in NZ? Do you know if you need a referral or anything? There is only one radiology place that I know of where I am and I've tried googling but cant find much!

I guess just book through a private obgyn?!

Thanks :) xx


----------



## darkstar

Little J said:


> ok, so heres the belly pic... nice a round! :haha:

Cute bump!


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> can you get a private scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i go in 3 weeks... my cheap husband said we can wait! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is doing that too. Won't pay when we get a free one at 20 weeks grrClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Darkstar, how would you go about booking a private gender scan here in NZ? Do you know if you need a referral or anything? There is only one radiology place that I know of where I am and I've tried googling but cant find much!
> 
> I guess just book through a private obgyn?!
> 
> Thanks :) xxClick to expand...

I'm really not sure. I assumed any place would take you for a private one if you're willing to pay. I know there is a place that does 4D in Palmerston North and from their website it seemed a referral wasn't needed so there is probably others. I wanted to go there as that's the nearest 4D but OH won't go all that way and pay for it LOL. Maybe just try phoning the one near you and asking if they do privates?


----------



## jellybeans

hi can my date be moved to the 19th please :) had my scan and date has been confirmed :happydance:


----------



## Lilahbear

Sonia I am sorry you are having to go through that. I hope things improve soon. X


----------



## Lilahbear

on another note, wow maternity trousers are soooooooo comfy! got a couple of pairs of work trousers from Next and they are super comfortable and actually quite nice.


----------



## ARuppe716

Little j- that bump is great!! And I think we could be twins! We went into buybuybaby last night and I def looked pregnant... Everyone wanted to help me! Haha

Speaking of... Any one picked out strollers and car seats yet? I really like the Britax B Agile but I took hubby to look too. Thought he would be overwhelmed by the choices and the prices... What does he now think is great? The iCandy Peach!! So much for being sticker shocked!!!


----------



## CharlieO

Betheny, can I get my EDD changed to 19th Jan please? I got bumped up 3 days :D


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies!! its friday !!! 
everyones bumps are looking great!!


----------



## mellywelly

Ok, I'm really trying not to think the worst, but I've been really crampy the last few days and my 'bump' seems to have gone down. I'm trying to tell myself that it's just gotten higher and is now hiding behind my fat. I've got the midwife on Monday, so hope I will get to hear a heartbeat.


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> Little j- that bump is great!! And I think we could be twins! We went into buybuybaby last night and I def looked pregnant... Everyone wanted to help me! Haha
> 
> Speaking of... Any one picked out strollers and car seats yet? I really like the Britax B Agile but I took hubby to look too. Thought he would be overwhelmed by the choices and the prices... What does he now think is great? The iCandy Peach!! So much for being sticker shocked!!!

I like the 3 wheeled jogging strollers, they just are easier to manoover. Hubby and i looked at car seats quickly and they have some VERY comfy looking ones. Hubby touches where the LO's rump will be and says if its "good enough" for our baby or not to be comfy :haha:

Leinz- I didnt know u were going at 14 weeks!!! LUCKY U!!!!!!!!

Melly- Im sure everything is fine. Iv been crampy alot recently and i always find a nice strong HB from LO so it reassures me evrything is fine and things are just growing! When your pregnant things are just wierd and change for no reason at all but to only makes us mommies worry!


----------



## brieri1

Good morning ladies! 15 weeks today! Woohoo! My husband and I are spending today and tomorrow at Sea World, so whenever he gets home from work, I'll be gone for a couple days. Super excited! Although, kind of worried about being able to keep up with the walking. I've been getting physically tired and out of breath really quickly lately. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Little J

brieri1 said:


> Good morning ladies! 15 weeks today! Woohoo! My husband and I are spending today and tomorrow at Sea World, so whenever he gets home from work, I'll be gone for a couple days. Super excited! Although, kind of worried about being able to keep up with the walking. I've been getting physically tired and out of breath really quickly lately.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

i LOVE seaworld! have fun!!! 

uggh... i get out of breath walking to the car after hubby's baseball games :haha:

I think its just amazing how far all of us ladies have come, its so cool!

tonight were hosting a party for hubby's baseball team. Its gunna be a ton of fun but a TON of clean up after.... one of his teamates (whos always been a little "off") asked me yesterday "how are you going to do not drinking?!" im like... "well ummm... iv done great for 3 months already, im pretty sure ill be fine"

I thought it was the wierdest question?


----------



## gingermango

Melly try not to stress too much hun, the cramping is probably everything stretching still as the little one goes from fruit to fruit :) and my bump changes shape all the time depending on what Ive eaten (bread makes me look bigger), Im sure everything will be fine and you'll hear a nice strong heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## Little J

gingermango said:


> Melly try not to stress too much hun, the cramping is probably everything stretching still as the little one goes from fruit to fruit :) and my bump changes shape all the time depending on what Ive eaten (bread makes me look bigger), Im sure everything will be fine and you'll hear a nice strong heartbeat :hugs:

maybe thats my problem, BREAD! meat just isnt very appetizing to me ever since i got pregnant so i tend to stick to a carb diet (bad i know...) of bread, noodles etc. and my tummy is round as can be! 

but honestly, all i want to eat is grilled cheese, mac and cheese, fruit, veggies, and CANDY! im usually not a big candy eater, but ive been obsessing over the chewy candies (not chocolate) like swedish fish, jelly beans, gummy worms. And these types of candy are the worst for cavities! I need to learn self control or this baby is going to make my teeth rot!


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies... 

i also have a question about food. since i became pregnant, i barely want to eat... doctor advised me not to eat the following:
salmon and other big fish like tuna etc
soft cheeses
processed foods
undercooked meats like ham
seafood
softdrinks
no diet foods

sometimes i tasted some of the above... did i harm the baby?


----------



## duckytwins

Yay for new friuts today! I'm an orange! 

Melly, I had pretty bad pains yesterday. I was making supper and couldn't stand up straight. I want to say it's uterus expanding and belly stretching and not to worry. Maybe try drinking lots of water? I know if I get crampy, water always helps. Good luck! I'm sure the midwife will let you know everything is just fine! :hugs:


----------



## JCh

Chances are pretty unlikely if you've had them on occasion previously. I still think monderation is the key. Very unlikely that you've harmed the baby as it takes larger quantities or listeria bacteria to cause harm.


----------



## duckytwins

Angel, there are different schools of thought on certain foods during pregnancy. Some sites I've visited say make sure to get your seafood because of the omega 3s, but avoid the ones that contain mercury (like tuna). Soft cheeses like goatcheese, feta, blue cheese, etc can be bad, but anything that's pasturized should be okay. Deli meats (and hot dogs) are a no-no. I've read several times that if you heat the deli meat until steaming hot, it's okay, but I'm not willing to do that... :sick:

Soft drinks should be fine as long as they aren't caffeinated. I've also heard a tiny bit of caffeine is okay, but I don't drink things with caffeine in them normally, so I don't now either. I'm not sure about diet foods or processed foods. I can't imagine eating those things for three meals a day, every day, but in moderation, I'm sure it's okay. 

Hth. :hugs:


----------



## Angelinheaven

thanks for your message duckytwins. i have been eating hams lately as i had a craving on them. so better stop eating them now... sometimes i get pretty worried... i also ate 3 hotdogs so far... but at least not tooo much. ideally we eat a healthy diet - fruits, veg and lean meats but at times its very difficult. hope my little one is ok :(


----------



## Lilahbear

Little J said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> Melly try not to stress too much hun, the cramping is probably everything stretching still as the little one goes from fruit to fruit :) and my bump changes shape all the time depending on what Ive eaten (bread makes me look bigger), Im sure everything will be fine and you'll hear a nice strong heartbeat :hugs:
> 
> maybe thats my problem, BREAD! meat just isnt very appetizing to me ever since i got pregnant so i tend to stick to a carb diet (bad i know...) of bread, noodles etc. and my tummy is round as can be!
> 
> but honestly, all i want to eat is grilled cheese, mac and cheese, fruit, veggies, and CANDY! im usually not a big candy eater, but ive been obsessing over the chewy candies (not chocolate) like swedish fish, jelly beans, gummy worms. And these types of candy are the worst for cavities! I need to learn self control or this baby is going to make my teeth rot!Click to expand...

Oh jelly sweets have been my downfall too. Me and LO have been eating haribo starmix the past couple of days and I can't get enough of the fruit flavours. Am a bit worried when I go to the midwife next week I will have put on about 2 stone!


----------



## JCh

Angelinheaven said:


> thanks for your message duckytwins. i have been eating hams lately as i had a craving on them. so better stop eating them now... sometimes i get pretty worried... i also ate 3 hotdogs so far... but at least not tooo much. ideally we eat a healthy diet - fruits, veg and lean meats but at times its very difficult. hope my little one is ok :(

3 uncooked hotdogs? They're fine if they're cooked, you could always put it on the stove and fry it a lil or boil it for a hotdog in the bun.... 
Just try to stay away from eating it raw, that's the main concern. But even if you had or still do, it's still not extremely likely to harm the baby but best to be safe. There aren't that many listeria outbreaks where I am.... In fact the UK doesn't even have to worry about listeria and can eat all that stuff without being told otherwise....


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks for the reassurance everyone, I think I just felt pinky move! Phew, I'd not felt any movements for a few days either!


----------



## DittyByrd

Last night I had a scare. I was getting a shower before work and started cramping. I thought perhaps it was a BM cramp but the crampiness didn't subside after a BM. At points it was like bad menstrual cramping and I even broke into a sweat from the discomfort. Well, of course I started thinking the worst and keep looking for spotting/blood. I prayed to God that this wasn't happening to me. I cannot believe how attached I am to this baby already.

I took Tylenol and applied heat to my abdomen and that seemed to help but I am still mildly crampy today. Absolutely NO blood or spotting, no lower back pain, and no other symptoms.

I am a veterinarian and worked overnight last night. This morning I stuck the ultrasound probe on my belly to alleviate my nerves. There was bean! I could see ribs, what I think was the heart beat, and I saw bean jump several times. It brings tears to my eyes.

I am going to take it easy this weekend. If I bleed, to the ER I go but seeing a bouncing bean really lessened my fears.

Anyone else have painful cramps without bleeding?


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> Good morning ladies! 15 weeks today! Woohoo! My husband and I are spending today and tomorrow at Sea World, so whenever he gets home from work, I'll be gone for a couple days. Super excited! Although, kind of worried about being able to keep up with the walking. I've been getting physically tired and out of breath really quickly lately.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Which Seaworld? :flower:


----------



## Angelinheaven

hi DittyByrd. if i were you, i wouldnt worry too much. the cramping might be coming from the uterus stretching. but if you're that concerned, call your midwife so you'll have peace of mind. i know a lot of girls who had cramping but at the end, had beautiful healthy babies.

i'll pray for you
good luck and relax
xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

Angelinheaven said:


> hi DittyByrd. if i were you, i wouldnt worry too much. the cramping might be coming from the uterus stretching. but if you're that concerned, call your midwife so you'll have peace of mind. i know a lot of girls who had cramping but at the end, had beautiful healthy babies.
> 
> i'll pray for you
> good luck and relax
> xxx

From what I read a lot of growing pains occur around weeks 12-14. That's my hope. I would worry a lot more if I were bleeding.

Thank you!


----------



## Angelinheaven

yes you are right.. so relax and stay calm.

Take care 
xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Melly - don't worry! I'm sure everything is fine. I stopped feeling the baby move 3 weeks ago (they were flutters but it was still movement) and I actually went to the doctor and they let me hear the heartbeat. Everything was fine. It is weird but they said before (I think) 24 weeks, they don't expect anyone to feel a lot of movement or constant movement even if you have been pregnant before. They told me that the baby probably just moved into a position where the movements aren't as noticeable. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

This site is great use this to help! No diet soda it can cause pre-term labor. Caffeine a certain amount a day! 


Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> i also have a question about food. since i became pregnant, i barely want to eat... doctor advised me not to eat the following:
> salmon and other big fish like tuna etc
> soft cheeses
> processed foods
> undercooked meats like ham
> seafood
> softdrinks
> no diet foods
> 
> sometimes i tasted some of the above... did i harm the baby?


----------



## Angelinheaven

thank you lauren. i think as long as one doesnt take big amounts, it is ok. but better nothing!


----------



## Lauren021406

forgot to post site! https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00109/


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> Last night I had a scare. I was getting a shower before work and started cramping. I thought perhaps it was a BM cramp but the crampiness didn't subside after a BM. At points it was like bad menstrual cramping and I even broke into a sweat from the discomfort. Well, of course I started thinking the worst and keep looking for spotting/blood. I prayed to God that this wasn't happening to me. I cannot believe how attached I am to this baby already.
> 
> I took Tylenol and applied heat to my abdomen and that seemed to help but I am still mildly crampy today. Absolutely NO blood or spotting, no lower back pain, and no other symptoms.
> 
> I am a veterinarian and worked overnight last night. This morning I stuck the ultrasound probe on my belly to alleviate my nerves. There was bean! I could see ribs, what I think was the heart beat, and I saw bean jump several times. It brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> I am going to take it easy this weekend. If I bleed, to the ER I go but seeing a bouncing bean really lessened my fears.
> 
> Anyone else have painful cramps without bleeding?

I have had more cramps recently, they are more intense than i have felt before, these are more like AF type cramps or feels like im going to have a BM as well. I hear LO on the doppler with a strong, loud HB so i think its just things stretching!


----------



## gingermango

No diet soda?? Ive never been told that before :nope: in the UK we are told no raw shellfish, liver pate, soft (unpasturised) cheese, shark and undercooked eggs/meat. I have also been told to limit caffine and oily fish like tuna.


----------



## Angelinheaven

that site is really useful!!! thanks Lauren :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/babylewis13weeks.jpg

Baby was sleeping today :) So we got all the measurements needed, will have results in a week! Heartbeat today was 161 bpm! LONG LONG LONG LONG legs like daddy!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/babylewis13weeks.jpg
> 
> Baby was sleeping today :) So we got all the measurements needed, will have results in a week! Heartbeat today was 161 bpm! LONG LONG LONG LONG legs like daddy!



Wonderful picture!!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

thank you! I was told we find out the gender at 20 weeks sept 4th at 8:30am, but ... it wasnt my gyno that scheduled it, it was this place that just scheduled it. Im going to talk to my gyno, all my friends found out at 18 weeks or earlier! Im so impatient!


----------



## Little J

Nice Nikk!

My Gyn. only does gender bc they are doing a scan for abnormalities. They dont set aside a "gender" scan. which is sucky, but i am lucky we have a private place that does that in 2D,3D and 4D for only $80 for a really nice package deal. So to me its cheaper than going to the Dr. anyways for all of that!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hmmm there is a place that does 3d and all that for gender scans at 15 weeks.. maybe ill just pay it and do it! that would be in like 2-3 weeks!


----------



## sassy_mom

I really want to go and I am already far enough along to find out ... it is driving me insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But we have building projects to do and my FIL will be graduating from school soon and moving back here and he is opening up a shop and will be living here with us for awhile and we have to make room for him and have a place for him to sleep so spending the $80 doesn't really seem necessary right now with all we have to do. I am going beyond insane with the waiting though.


----------



## sassy_mom

Today is starting out bad. This stupid ms .... grrrrr ... I kept waking up last night and every time I woke up, I felt sick. Got up this morning and usually I am fine when I wake up ... sick ... ate breakfast ... still sick with a pounding headache. So I am laying in bed today ... I really hope this eases up as I have a kitchen to clean and laundry to do!!! Not to mention I really do not want to be in bed all day!!! BLEH!!! :cry: ok ... done ranting.


----------



## Greens25

gingermango said:


> No diet soda?? Ive never been told that before :nope: in the UK we are told no raw shellfish, liver pate, soft (unpasturised) cheese, shark and undercooked eggs/meat. I have also been told to limit caffine and oily fish like tuna.

Yup no diet soda because of the aspertame (spelling mistake?)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Today is starting out bad. This stupid ms .... grrrrr ... I kept waking up last night and every time I woke up, I felt sick. Got up this morning and usually I am fine when I wake up ... sick ... ate breakfast ... still sick with a pounding headache. So I am laying in bed today ... I really hope this eases up as I have a kitchen to clean and laundry to do!!! Not to mention I really do not want to be in bed all day!!! BLEH!!! :cry: ok ... done ranting.

Awe sorry ur soo crumby! My MS has come back this week as well, when I thought i was in the clear! I just threw some laundry in, im going to get some lunch, but then its nap time for me! prob for a good 2-3 hours.. im so exhausted... FEEL BETTER!:hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Today is starting out bad. This stupid ms .... grrrrr ... I kept waking up last night and every time I woke up, I felt sick. Got up this morning and usually I am fine when I wake up ... sick ... ate breakfast ... still sick with a pounding headache. So I am laying in bed today ... I really hope this eases up as I have a kitchen to clean and laundry to do!!! Not to mention I really do not want to be in bed all day!!! BLEH!!! :cry: ok ... done ranting.
> 
> Awe sorry ur soo crumby! My MS has come back this week as well, when I thought i was in the clear! I just threw some laundry in, im going to get some lunch, but then its nap time for me! prob for a good 2-3 hours.. im so exhausted... FEEL BETTER!:hugs:Click to expand...


I hope you feel better too! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

ive honestly been dieing from the Headaches.... and not being able to sleep at night bc of my congested nose!! its not every night, but almost every other or every couple nights and i cant breath thru my nose at all! theres not mucus or anything.... just a stuffed nose. The only thing they say i can do is prop my head up when i sleep with help keep my nasal system elevated.... and that hurts my neck sleeping.... ugh! i can never win..... i guess this is what i get for not really having any MS


----------



## mellywelly

my dh woke me at 5am to ask me to stop breathing!!! Apparently I was breathing through my nose, and doing it rather loudly! I just looked at him, and so he went to sleep in ds's room lol


----------



## mellywelly

I think we are going to order our pushchair tonight!!!! Mothercare have a sale on, so the Quinny Zapp we want is down from £250 to £200! but sale ends tonight. I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> ive honestly been dieing from the Headaches.... and not being able to sleep at night bc of my congested nose!! its not every night, but almost every other or every couple nights and i cant breath thru my nose at all! theres not mucus or anything.... just a stuffed nose. The only thing they say i can do is prop my head up when i sleep with help keep my nasal system elevated.... and that hurts my neck sleeping.... ugh! i can never win..... i guess this is what i get for not really having any MS


The headaches are brutal! They make the nausea worse. It's like a viscous cycle. I can't drink anything because I feel so sick which makes the headache worse which makes the nausea worse. *sigh*


----------



## brieri1

snowangel187 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! 15 weeks today! Woohoo! My husband and I are spending today and tomorrow at Sea World, so whenever he gets home from work, I'll be gone for a couple days. Super excited! Although, kind of worried about being able to keep up with the walking. I've been getting physically tired and out of breath really quickly lately.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Which Seaworld? :flower:Click to expand...

San Diego. I live in California.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I told Dr about some headaches I got and he said I could manage them with a little Tylenol. So far I've only taken them about twice in my 3 months, but I do feel it helps.

I've also had some cramps, annoying ones, but heard HB yesterday and baby was fine. I'm very sure they are stretching cramps. Baby is usually on the right but last night was on the left. My Bellybutton is starting to slowly come out of it's dark shade in my fluff LOL ! I hope I have a rounder tummy soon. I wanted one before family in law saw me, but oh well, I get to see them all tonight.


----------



## La Mere

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> i also have a question about food. since i became pregnant, i barely want to eat... doctor advised me not to eat the following:
> salmon and other big fish like tuna etc
> soft cheeses
> processed foods
> undercooked meats like ham
> seafood
> softdrinks
> no diet foods
> 
> sometimes i tasted some of the above... did i harm the baby?

As long as you don't eat it all the time your LO should be fine. I would avoid tuna because of the mercury. soda is fine as long as it isn't caffinated. I don't drink alot of caffine.anyway, but avoid it all.together when i'm pregnant. If you've been craving ham and things like that, just heat it either in a skillet or microwave and it should be fine. (i did this with my first). Hth.



Greens25 said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> No diet soda?? Ive never been told that before :nope: in the UK we are told no raw shellfish, liver pate, soft (unpasturised) cheese, shark and undercooked eggs/meat. I have also been told to limit caffine and oily fish like tuna.
> 
> Yup no diet soda because of the aspertame (spelling mistake?)Click to expand...

I think you spelled it right. You should also look out for some flavored water and even mixed juices. I was gonna get some flavored water, but read the label.



sassy_mom said:


> Today is starting out bad. This stupid ms .... grrrrr ... I kept waking up last night and every time I woke up, I felt sick. Got up this morning and usually I am fine when I wake up ... sick ... ate breakfast ... still sick with a pounding headache. So I am laying in bed today ... I really hope this eases up as I have a kitchen to clean and laundry to do!!! Not to mention I really do not want to be in bed all day!!! BLEH!!! :cry: ok ... done ranting.

I'm sorry you feel so crumby, Brandi. I hope you get to feeling better.

AFM: i'm feeling okay. A lil sleepy. I think i've been feeling baby move more this morning! And i'm a lemon today! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay for being a lemon!!!


----------



## La Mere

Yay for your orange! I can't believe that so many of us are in the Second trimester already! Its going by so fast!


----------



## AJThomas

Deedee my bellybutton is definitely stretching out too, i can see parts of it now i couldn't see before. DH keeps teasing that i'm going to get crumbs in it cause it's so open now. Smh.

I get a lot of cramps from time to time, sometimes very intense but it doesn't last very long and i still have the feeling like i did a million ab exercises so i know everything is still growing and stretching, just a part of the process.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> Deedee my bellybutton is definitely stretching out too, i can see parts of it now i couldn't see before. DH keeps teasing that i'm going to get crumbs in it cause it's so open now. Smh.
> 
> I get a lot of cramps from time to time, sometimes very intense but it doesn't last very long and i still have the feeling like i did a million ab exercises so i know everything is still growing and stretching, just a part of the process.

Hahaha, yeah, gotta be careful now to not eat with our Bellybutton exposed :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Yay for your orange! I can't believe that so many of us are in the Second trimester already! Its going by so fast!

We are lemons now! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So, I've been thinking about showing the following pic a lot, because... it's not as.. cute as my profile US picture. But thought I would share just with you ladies -kept it out of my FB publications-. I think the tech went a little too far with the zoom and that's why baby looks semi alien. But here it is, what she called baby's face!
 



Attached Files:







baby face11.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your orange! I can't believe that so many of us are in the Second trimester already! Its going by so fast!
> 
> We are lemons now! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: i know! :happydance: isn't it great?! :hugs:
And what a cute pic!


----------



## Little J

the nurse said i can take tylenol but nothing else. but at this rate id be taking tylenol all the time, and i hate taking meds.... especially when pregnant


Nice pic DeeDee! it does look kinda alien-esc! haha tell the tech to chill out on the zoom next time :haha: Did she give a "hint" on the sex? or are u not finding out?


Lasnight my SIL was over and i was making fun of how my belly looks now... and hubby goes "yea, your stomach def. did get bigger, you can tell" and im like "thanks...." and lastnight before bed, he appologized if he hurt my feelings and asked if there was another way to say how my belly is growing and its noticeable. He said it makes him happy bc to him it reassures even more :baby: is progressing. I told him what he said was ok.... its just im not in the mind set yet of have my "fluff" belly be a pregnant belly... bc its so big already i feel like its all fat and not quite baby. U know what i mean?


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> the nurse said i can take tylenol but nothing else. but at this rate id be taking tylenol all the time, and i hate taking meds.... especially when pregnant
> 
> 
> Nice pic DeeDee! it does look kinda alien-esc! haha tell the tech to chill out on the zoom next time :haha: Did she give a "hint" on the sex? or are u not finding out?
> 
> 
> Lasnight my SIL was over and i was making fun of how my belly looks now... and hubby goes "yea, your stomach def. did get bigger, you can tell" and im like "thanks...." and lastnight before bed, he appologized if he hurt my feelings and asked if there was another way to say how my belly is growing and its noticeable. He said it makes him happy bc to him it reassures even more :baby: is progressing. I told him what he said was ok.... its just im not in the mind set yet of have my "fluff" belly be a pregnant belly... bc its so big already i feel like its all fat and not quite baby. U know what i mean?


That was sweet of him! Your mind set will change and then it will be amazing just to stare at yourself in the mirror. I was doing that and thinking there is a little tiny person in there!!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> So, I've been thinking about showing the following pic a lot, because... it's not as.. cute as my profile US picture. But thought I would share just with you ladies -kept it out of my FB publications-. I think the tech went a little too far with the zoom and that's why baby looks semi alien. But here it is, what she called baby's face!


That is a neat picture because you can see the developing brain (at least that is what it looks like to m)! How cool! But wow did she zoom!! What a cool picture to have though. Any pictures fascinate me. Mine looked nothing like a baby the last time I got a picture. It was moving too much but I partial brain shot which made it look even stranger because it was moving.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> the nurse said i can take tylenol but nothing else. but at this rate id be taking tylenol all the time, and i hate taking meds.... especially when pregnant
> 
> 
> Nice pic DeeDee! it does look kinda alien-esc! haha tell the tech to chill out on the zoom next time :haha: Did she give a "hint" on the sex? or are u not finding out?

I asked her about it and she said it was too early to see. We saw baby for a good amount of time and didn't see anything that hinted baby being a baby boy.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been thinking about showing the following pic a lot, because... it's not as.. cute as my profile US picture. But thought I would share just with you ladies -kept it out of my FB publications-. I think the tech went a little too far with the zoom and that's why baby looks semi alien. But here it is, what she called baby's face!
> 
> 
> That is a neat picture because you can see the developing brain (at least that is what it looks like to m)! How cool! But wow did she zoom!! What a cool picture to have though. Any pictures fascinate me. Mine looked nothing like a baby the last time I got a picture. It was moving too much but I partial brain shot which made it look even stranger because it was moving.Click to expand...

I think I won't mind having any of my future US vaginal as long as they look as clear as the ones I got last time.


----------



## Little J

i dont mind the vaginal US. It creeps hubby out tho.... apparently only he is allowed in that zone :blush::haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So now im kind of worried..my nt scan on monday measured me between 12 weeks2 days and 12+4... My nt scan today since we had torepeat, measured me at 12 week 4 days... Now my mind is going crazy...baby didnt grow or barely grew? Heartbeat was up though? Ugh.now ill go insane til i see doctor next monday :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will say on monday i shoukd have been12 weeks exactly so i was measuring ahead..hmmm


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> i dont mind the vaginal US. It creeps hubby out tho.... apparently only he is allowed in that zone :blush::haha:


I've only had 1 done and it was DD ... I didn't know what it was before then and she told what she was going to do and I was oh um ... ok. I tried not to bust out laughing because she was so calmly explaining about putting the condom on for protection and it looked like something you would see in a sex shop. I kept wanting to laugh. DH wasn't there but he thought it was funny. When I first went to college, I wanted to go into ultrasound .... and then it hit me ... I don't know that I could do that. I have no interest in sticking things inside people. Especially not there. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I will say on monday i shoukd have been12 weeks exactly so i was measuring ahead..hmmm


I'm sure everything is fine! It could have been just the way the baby was laying when they measured it. I think that had there been something wrong with the growth they would have said something then or even taken a little longer to look around and see what was going on. Try not to worry! I'm sure :baby: is just fine in there. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> i dont mind the vaginal US. It creeps hubby out tho.... apparently only he is allowed in that zone :blush::haha:

haha, Chris -Hubby- was completely fine with it. He is a mellow man anyhow. He was even there for my pap smear hahahaha He was as sweet as could be after, he held me like I just had major invasive surgery.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i dont mind the vaginal US. It creeps hubby out tho.... apparently only he is allowed in that zone :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> I've only had 1 done and it was DD ... I didn't know what it was before then and she told what she was going to do and I was oh um ... ok. I tried not to bust out laughing because she was so calmly explaining about putting the condom on for protection and it looked like something you would see in a sex shop. I kept wanting to laugh. DH wasn't there but he thought it was funny. When I first went to college, I wanted to go into ultrasound .... and then it hit me ... I don't know that I could do that. I have no interest in sticking things inside people. Especially not there. :haha:Click to expand...

I don't even remember her looking at my vajayjay to be honest, she just stuck it in there, didn't hurt or anything. It was kind of awkward when she had to move it around to find different angles to baby. Only then did I remember: Hey, I have a stick up in my vajayjay! :haha: But it was as smooth as could be, we were mesmerized looking at baby in a HD TV on top of us.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

When the lady does my internal she lets me stick it in myself under the sheet..and then she moves it from there...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I will say on monday i shoukd have been12 weeks exactly so i was measuring ahead..hmmm
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine! It could have been just the way the baby was laying when they measured it. I think that had there been something wrong with the growth they would have said something then or even taken a little longer to look around and see what was going on. Try not to worry! I'm sure :baby: is just fine in there. :hugs:Click to expand...

+1 to what Sassy said. I remember doctor asking me if all my US measurements where accurate to my numbers, to what I said yes. *So he said we would keep them despite what other ultrasounds would say*. Which makes me think that measurements change all the time. I'm sure you and baby are A OK.


----------



## mellywelly

I think it's really hard to measure accurately as they are still small and generally move about a lot. Isn't it 1 mm a day? and last time was 2-4 and then a definite 4 says to me that there was some growth.


----------



## Little J

Nikk- quite over analyzing! (i know i know... like I should be talking) but your dang latte got your :baby: all jumpy so i know their measurments were off, hence why they asked u to come back silly!

no worries, LO is fine!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u ladies! I needed that! Lol... My ind gets all crazy! Heartbwat was 161 so it was healthy.....hmmphh


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't worry Nikki! I think it's normal to worry while pregnant. I wasn't a worrier before but now I tend to worry about little things. I think it is awesome we have each other for support!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow. I've just got home from a day out and our nursery furniture has been delivered. It wasn't due till end of August but guess it came earlier! DH didn't tell me as wanted it to be a surprise and I came in and it was all done. I walked passed the spare room with door open and light off and then had to go back and was like oh my god!

It's amazing! My SIL is like oh you shouldn't have built it you'll jinx it, but you've got to build it all at some point! I'll try post a picture tomorrow x


----------



## Lauren021406

dont be worried! When I went for my last scan i was supposed to be 12w 5d but she measured me at 12w 3d. I had a scan when i though i was 9w5d and dr pushed me ahead to 10w1. They say its no biggie when its only a few days!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> So now im kind of worried..my nt scan on monday measured me between 12 weeks2 days and 12+4... My nt scan today since we had torepeat, measured me at 12 week 4 days... Now my mind is going crazy...baby didnt grow or barely grew? Heartbeat was up though? Ugh.now ill go insane til i see doctor next monday :(


----------



## La Mere

That's awesome, Sonia! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I can't stop going in there now! It's so cute x


----------



## AJThomas

My bff gave me a 4 piece clothing set for the baby, its so cute!! I had a smile on my face for the longest time. Then I went to bed and dreamt that we had triplet girls and by the time I finished breastfeeding 2 of them there was no milk left for the third and I was so worried she would starve.


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats babydust........wow that is early!!! what wasthe heartbeat.....im guessing the gender off of that right now......lol
> 
> littleJ - im have huge issues with hunger and not being able to eat much......still ms, peridocal h/a's, and being extremely tired!!! must be baby growing a ton. I also have issues of baby moving under the doppler.
> 
> jrowe- the heat probably has something to do with the rash......sweat boobs!!! hahaha try babypowder???
> 
> maybe i was sweating in my sleep... ewww!
> 
> OMG. I NEED TO KNOW THE SEX OF THIS BABY RIGHT NOW OR I MAY JUST DIEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> can you get a private scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i go in 3 weeks... my cheap husband said we can wait! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is doing that too. Won't pay when we get a free one at 20 weeks grrClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Darkstar, how would you go about booking a private gender scan here in NZ? Do you know if you need a referral or anything? There is only one radiology place that I know of where I am and I've tried googling but cant find much!
> 
> I guess just book through a private obgyn?!
> 
> Thanks :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm really not sure. I assumed any place would take you for a private one if you're willing to pay. I know there is a place that does 4D in Palmerston North and from their website it seemed a referral wasn't needed so there is probably others. I wanted to go there as that's the nearest 4D but OH won't go all that way and pay for it LOL. Maybe just try phoning the one near you and asking if they do privates?Click to expand...


Thanks! That is the one nearest to me too, we must be pretty close!! I think the 3D/4D ones there are recommended at after 28 weeks or something but ill definitely double check.

Thanks again!


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> My bff gave me a 4 piece clothing set for the baby, its so cute!! I had a smile on my face for the longest time. Then I went to bed and dreamt that we had triplet girls and by the time I finished breastfeeding 2 of them there was no milk left for the third and I was so worried she would starve.

Wow! That is a crazy dream!!! I couldn't imagine having triplets! whew! Not even in my dreams ... that would overwhelming.


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, i'm pretty sure i'd faint away sassy!! The weirdest part was when baby A started feeding and i could feel the milk gushing out, it was like turning on a pipe, felt really weird and so real!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I had a baby dream last night, my dreams have been crazy recently but this was the first baby related one. I was at my gps having a routine smear and once she had done she said oh we need to do an ECG on your uterus to make sure it is functioning properly. Off she goes and puts this thing on my tummy and then on this screen I see what I can only describe as a pond and this machine was allowing me to see below the surface. I could see two floating ovaries attached to Lilly pads, my uterus I assume was the pond filled with water and pipkin was there just bobbing around near the top of the water, having some air. I then asked the nurse if she could secretly tell me what it was and she couldn't see and baby had legs crossed. Very weird but kind of comforting!

I then go to take hubby to work this morning and perched on the fence are four magpies! In the uk we have a saying when it comes to magpies, 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl, 4 for boy, 5 for silver, 6 for gold, 7 for a secret never to be told! Your normally see, well I do, either one or two together, any more is quite rare I think! A sign I wonder? I do feel more and more like I'm having a boy x


----------



## duckytwins

I wish I could have baby dreams. The only one I've had was a terrible nightmare and I don't want to have anything like that again! :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm finally a peach today :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs: Ducky :friends:


----------



## Lilahbear

I had a dream last night that my DH went to the twenty week scan without me because I was too sick to go. Not sure how that would work!


----------



## Poppy84

I only have mc nightmares. Can't wait to have happy baby dreams


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi guys, I had my first scan on Monday....have to be re-scanned as it was in the wrong position for all the checks measurements.....so relieved to have had a scan


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilahbear said:


> I had a dream last night that my DH went to the twenty week scan without me because I was too sick to go. Not sure how that would work!

LOL thats actually funny :)


----------



## snowangel187

Well supposedly my mom is buying her plane ticket today to be here when baby is born. If she actually does it'll be the first time in 4 years since I moved that she's coming to visit me. It's usually us visiting them. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> I had a baby dream last night, my dreams have been crazy recently but this was the first baby related one. I was at my gps having a routine smear and once she had done she said oh we need to do an ECG on your uterus to make sure it is functioning properly. Off she goes and puts this thing on my tummy and then on this screen I see what I can only describe as a pond and this machine was allowing me to see below the surface. I could see two floating ovaries attached to Lilly pads, my uterus I assume was the pond filled with water and pipkin was there just bobbing around near the top of the water, having some air. I then asked the nurse if she could secretly tell me what it was and she couldn't see and baby had legs crossed. Very weird but kind of comforting!
> 
> I then go to take hubby to work this morning and perched on the fence are four magpies! In the uk we have a saying when it comes to magpies, 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl, 4 for boy, 5 for silver, 6 for gold, 7 for a secret never to be told! Your normally see, well I do, either one or two together, any more is quite rare I think! A sign I wonder? I do feel more and more like I'm having a boy x

That is such a great dream! And i love that you saw the magpies the next morning! Thank you so much for sharing!


Kaiecee said:


> I'm finally a peach today :)

Yay! :happydance:



Lilahbear said:


> I had a dream last night that my DH went to the twenty week scan without me because I was too sick to go. Not sure how that would work!

:rofl: i giggled for.a.while.after reading this!.thanks.for.sharing!


----------



## DittyByrd

I had a really graphic MC dream recently. It was awful and I was so happy to wake up.

In other news, the cramping has stopped - Hallelujah! But the MS has hit epic levels. I have projectile vomited since yesterday. Hoping this is the last HCG surge before the levels drop and the placenta takes over.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> I had a really graphic MC dream recently. It was awful and I was so happy to wake up.
> 
> In other news, the cramping has stopped - Hallelujah! But the MS has hit epic levels. I have projectile vomited since yesterday. Hoping this is the last HCG surge before the levels drop and the placenta takes over.

:hugs: i'm sorry, hun. Bout the dram and the projectile vomiting. My ms was like that almost everyday with my daughter. I didn't make it to the bathroom at work (worked in fast food) and got sent home. :hugs: i hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ARuppe716

Registry and Shower questions!! I'd much prefer registering at Buy Buy Baby than Babies R Us...I love that store so much more and you can use Bed Bath and Beyond coupons :) Plus all the Babies R Us near me are terrible shopping experiences. However, my inlaws are about an hour away and the closest Buy Buy Baby is probably a half hour drive for them but they have a Babies R Us near them. Do we register where we want and make them have to go out of their way or online, or do we split where we are registered so they have convenient options. 

I'm new to the baby shower world as well...who should host and who should pay? Also-are any of you ladies already planning? Are you doing earlier-Oct./Nov because of the holidays? I'd hate to have a shower right around when everyone is stressing about the holidays!! And is this traditionally done as a surprise? Are both sides of your family doing something together or separate?

Sorry for all the questions!! :) But I know you ladies will give me some great answers!!


----------



## La Mere

'I.m afraid i'll be no help. I never had a baby shower with my daughter. i'm as confused about it or more. Sorry :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Registering at two places is pretty normal around my area, also im having my baby shower 2 nd week in november because we didnt want it to interfere with thanksgiving and x mas time! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mothers usually host... My mom and mom inlaw are splitting it which i am blessed! Mine wont be a surprise, and i will be helping with the planning. I am also the creative one so they enjoy when i do the planning...i do it well on a budget too haha....my theme for a girl would be sugar and spice (pink and brown colors) but i havnt thought about a boys one yet....i just feel so certain its a girl i guess i didnt put much thought into it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Also if u wanted to just use one place u can always tell them to buy online! Some have free shipping :)


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Registry and Shower questions!! I'd much prefer registering at Buy Buy Baby than Babies R Us...I love that store so much more and you can use Bed Bath and Beyond coupons :) Plus all the Babies R Us near me are terrible shopping experiences. However, my inlaws are about an hour away and the closest Buy Buy Baby is probably a half hour drive for them but they have a Babies R Us near them. Do we register where we want and make them have to go out of their way or online, or do we split where we are registered so they have convenient options.
> 
> I'm new to the baby shower world as well...who should host and who should pay? Also-are any of you ladies already planning? Are you doing earlier-Oct./Nov because of the holidays? I'd hate to have a shower right around when everyone is stressing about the holidays!! And is this traditionally done as a surprise? Are both sides of your family doing something together or separate?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!! :) But I know you ladies will give me some great answers!!

I would register for where you want. And they can print off your registry and either buy the same things at Babies R Us (going by your list) or Give you a gift card.. Or order online...

October would probably the best time to have it or early November.. My shower is actually in August, but that's because it's when I'll be with family and friends because we live so far apart.. Some people do throw surprises so really there's no way to tell if somebody will throw you one :haha: With my daughter I did have two. One with my side of the family in one city and one with dh's side.. But partially because they lived in different areas, and I think less people is less overwhelming.. BUT there are people who do one big shower rent a hall etc.. So basically you have to see who wants to throw you a shower. Your mom, a sister, a mother in law? Or are you going to do it yourself.. :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

I just talked to my mom again tonight...she doesn't want to take on a big shower by herself but would love to go in on it with other family and friends. We're thinking early November and I'm glad I talked to her because I think she's going to put the ball in motion :)


----------



## Lauren021406

I am having my shower the second week of november so its before the holidays. Mothers of the mom-to-be usually pay for it, but mom-in-laws may chip in if they want!!! And register where you prefer people can always do free shipping or ship to you!


----------



## sassy_mom

You could register at both. I have 2 registries (one with Target and one with Babies R Us) Different stores give you a variety sometimes as to what you can get. 

I am having my shower in October. I don't want to wait until November because we have things going on besides Thanksgiving. DH's birthday is then and we have a big festival we always go to.

With DD, I had 2 showers, one with DH's family (thrown by my MIL) and one with my family (thrown by my mom). With this baby it will probably be the same ...2 showers one with each family. My best friend and mom are going to go in together and I will most likely help. I do all the planning and party throwing for us so they like when I do things. I helped with my last one as well. 

On some very wonderful news .... Tiny came ALIVE last night!!! :haha: And for DH! I felt a tightening like sensation and I told DH to put his hand on my stomach and tiny went crazy with the turning and swirling and dancing. It was SO amazing and DH loved it!!!! :happydance::cloud9: Tiny was moving so much it was incredible ... especially after not feeling it for so long. And it was so sweet because it was like it was saying hi just to daddy!!! <3 DH was grinning so big!! Then he started talking to it. :cloud9::cloud9: 

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> You could register at both. I have 2 registries (one with Target and one with Babies R Us) Different stores give you a variety sometimes as to what you can get.
> 
> I am having my shower in October. I don't want to wait until November because we have things going on besides Thanksgiving. DH's birthday is then and we have a big festival we always go to.
> 
> With DD, I had 2 showers, one with DH's family (thrown by my MIL) and one with my family (thrown by my mom). With this baby it will probably be the same ...2 showers one with each family. My best friend and mom are going to go in together and I will most likely help. I do all the planning and party throwing for us so they like when I do things. I helped with my last one as well.
> 
> On some very wonderful news .... Tiny came ALIVE last night!!! :haha: And for DH! I felt a tightening like sensation and I told DH to put his hand on my stomach and tiny went crazy with the turning and swirling and dancing. It was SO amazing and DH loved it!!!! :happydance::cloud9: Tiny was moving so much it was incredible ... especially after not feeling it for so long. And it was so sweet because it was like it was saying hi just to daddy!!! <3 DH was grinning so big!! Then he started talking to it. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful weekend!

:happydance: That's awesome, Brandi!!! :hugs: I knew it wouldn't be too long before you felt Tiny moving again!!! I'm so glad for you!


----------



## fingersxxd

Omg took me forever to catch up! Glad for all the happy things!


----------



## Greens25

Yey! I'm an orange!


----------



## DittyByrd

My mom, MIL, and SIL are planning a shower, most likely in early November. Like everyone else said, early November showers will avoid the holiday parties.

I want to check out Buy Buy Baby (which is about 30 minutes from my house) but I am really thinking that I will register either there or Babys'r'us. It's one-stop shopping and I certainly don't want to be driving all over making returns if I have to while I am 8mo pregnant!

I have had experience with Target's registry and find it terribly managed. I recently went to a bridal shower where the bride got duplicate and triplicate of everything because the registries never updated. 

As far as registering for the convenience of your guests, I wouldn't put too much stock in it. Babys'r'us offers free shipping and *almost* everyone can order online these days. Truthfully, 30 minutes is NOT that far to drive to do some shopping. You have to think about who has what you want and how easy will it be for you to make exchanges or returns.


----------



## La Mere

Greens25 said:


> Yey! I'm an orange!

Congrats!

Would you ladies mind if i posted a pic of my "bump"? :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Post away La Mere! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im from the U.S. and never heard of Buy Buy Baby.. is that bed bath and beyonds baby section? Lol i am so lost, i cant beleive i never heard of this before!


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Yey! I'm an orange!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Would you ladies mind if i posted a pic of my "bump"? :blush:Click to expand...

We don't mind we insist. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Okay,.here it is! Took it yesterday so its a 14+1 bump https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-14134655.jpg


----------



## DittyByrd

Buy Buy Baby is associated with BBB. My understanding is they accept those 20% off coupons. Try a store locator tool? I think Babys'r'us are most prevalent. 

Don't feel bad, I just found out about it from a friend who recently had a baby! I had never heard of it either. It's steep learning curve!


----------



## darkstar

Very nice La Mere!


----------



## ARuppe716

Yep- buy buy baby is the the same company that owns bed bath beyond. The inside is set up similar except all baby stuff!! The people are really nice and they have a huge a selection. It feels more user friendly to me as well- its set up more welcoming to try everything and look at it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ohhh cool! Our regular bed bath and beyond got buy buy baby set inside of the store in a corner.. I wish i had a buy buy baby close to my house now!


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> Very nice La Mere!

Thank you darkstar!

:hug:


----------



## darkstar

I'm 14 weeks today! My ticker is always behind. I must take another bump pic soon. I'm sure I look like I did at 20 weeks with my other two babies.


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> I'm 14 weeks today! My ticker is always behind. I must take another bump pic soon. I'm sure I look like I did at 20 weeks with my other two babies.

I feel like my bump is tiny lol i thought i would be bigger.since this is my 2nd.... But i can just barely tell i am showing more than i was at this point with DD.


----------



## AJThomas

Well one person finally asked if I'm pregnant so I guess my bump is finally beginning to pop!


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I'm 14 weeks today! My ticker is always behind. I must take another bump pic soon. I'm sure I look like I did at 20 weeks with my other two babies.
> 
> I feel like my bump is tiny lol i thought i would be bigger.since this is my 2nd.... But i can just barely tell i am showing more than i was at this point with DD.Click to expand...

Me too. I bought maternity shorts the other day and the cashier asked "who is pregnant?" :dohh: when I tell anybody I am they don't believe me. And especially don't believe I'm almost 16 weeks. I'm going to start posting side by side pics of this pregnancy compared to last. I think 16 or 18 weeks is the next bump pic I have from last pregnancy so I'll be posting it soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

13+1 Bump Pics


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4805.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4810.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4859.jpg


----------



## Little J

nice bump pics!

I get so excited seeing everyone move up a new fruit level!! 

I was thinking of wanted to do my shower in early Nov. as well to give myself time to set up the babies room with what we get and to not interfere with the holidays. I cant wait to register!!

Tomorrow is my 12 week scan, SO excited!!!! I REALLY hope the Dr. allows us to get a scan... she said she only would do that if she cant find baby with the doppler, but im going to BEG for a scan so i can see LO.

hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## CharlieO

Well pretty much everyone we know now knows theres a baby on the way. Got some great reactions! My mum squealed (is a happy way)!


----------



## snowangel187

So ladies, I caved and called to change my ultrasound. :haha: Originally it was for the 25th, but I changed it to the 23rd. This is the struggle I'm having. I could have probably scheduled it for tomorrow, BUT dh is going to have to keep it a secret until the 29th or 30th when I arrive at his parents. Which honestly I have more faith in my 4 year old keeping it a secret! :rofl: Anyways!! I really want to be able to announce it in person so that it's something "personal" with this pregnancy. We lived within 1 hour of our family last pregnancy so they were pretty involved.. But this pregnancy we're about a 27hour drive. :rofl: 

Is it selfish of me to request dh keep quiet so that I'm able to deliver the news in person? Like honestly I'm going to be sooooooo upset if he spills while I'm travelling there. Maybe I should tell him if he wants his name to make the birth certificate he'll shut it.. :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nice bump pics! 

Yay LittleJ on your appointment tomorrow! I know you are excited! Routine 16 week appt ... I am hoping they tell me if the genetic screening came back and the results of it. 

I'm feeling a little better today so I am trying to use that to get some things done! There is so much laundry and so many dishes to do it is a little overwhelming ... but I know I can't push myself too hard because if my body says no there is a reason. So I'm taking today to do a little here and there and try and knock most of it out. 

Tiny is back in hiding.:haha: We just felt it that one time but it made me feel so much better. Maybe this will be my mellow kid! DD is full of energy and when I was pregnant with her she never stopped moving. 

We are so close to finding out what we are having. I cannot wait. At the very latest it will be one more month. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> So ladies, I caved and called to change my ultrasound. :haha: Originally it was for the 25th, but I changed it to the 23rd. This is the struggle I'm having. I could have probably scheduled it for tomorrow, BUT dh is going to have to keep it a secret until the 29th or 30th when I arrive at his parents. Which honestly I have more faith in my 4 year old keeping it a secret! :rofl: Anyways!! I really want to be able to announce it in person so that it's something "personal" with this pregnancy. We lived within 1 hour of our family last pregnancy so they were pretty involved.. But this pregnancy we're about a 27hour drive. :rofl:
> 
> Is it selfish of me to request dh keep quiet so that I'm able to deliver the news in person? Like honestly I'm going to be sooooooo upset if he spills while I'm travelling there. Maybe I should tell him if he wants his name to make the birth certificate he'll shut it.. :rofl:

:haha::haha: You could always not tell him until you are about to leave for your trip to make sure he can't spill the info! :haha::haha:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I caved and called to change my ultrasound. :haha: Originally it was for the 25th, but I changed it to the 23rd. This is the struggle I'm having. I could have probably scheduled it for tomorrow, BUT dh is going to have to keep it a secret until the 29th or 30th when I arrive at his parents. Which honestly I have more faith in my 4 year old keeping it a secret! :rofl: Anyways!! I really want to be able to announce it in person so that it's something "personal" with this pregnancy. We lived within 1 hour of our family last pregnancy so they were pretty involved.. But this pregnancy we're about a 27hour drive. :rofl:
> 
> Is it selfish of me to request dh keep quiet so that I'm able to deliver the news in person? Like honestly I'm going to be sooooooo upset if he spills while I'm travelling there. Maybe I should tell him if he wants his name to make the birth certificate he'll shut it.. :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha: You could always not tell him until you are about to leave for your trip to make sure he can't spill the info! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

That won't fly with him. :haha: He's going to the ultrasound. And if I had my way we wouldn't find out at all.. So he certainly "wins" :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I caved and called to change my ultrasound. :haha: Originally it was for the 25th, but I changed it to the 23rd. This is the struggle I'm having. I could have probably scheduled it for tomorrow, BUT dh is going to have to keep it a secret until the 29th or 30th when I arrive at his parents. Which honestly I have more faith in my 4 year old keeping it a secret! :rofl: Anyways!! I really want to be able to announce it in person so that it's something "personal" with this pregnancy. We lived within 1 hour of our family last pregnancy so they were pretty involved.. But this pregnancy we're about a 27hour drive. :rofl:
> 
> Is it selfish of me to request dh keep quiet so that I'm able to deliver the news in person? Like honestly I'm going to be sooooooo upset if he spills while I'm travelling there. Maybe I should tell him if he wants his name to make the birth certificate he'll shut it.. :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha: You could always not tell him until you are about to leave for your trip to make sure he can't spill the info! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That won't fly with him. :haha: He's going to the ultrasound. And if I had my way we wouldn't find out at all.. So he certainly "wins" :rofl:Click to expand...


Then I would definitely tell him to keep it zipped! Bribe him or threaten him .. whichever works better! :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Am I the only one at nearly 16 weeks with no flutters / bubbles?

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## JCh

It's only occasional that you feel them, and you have to sit/ lay down quietly and focus on where the baby is - then you might feel some weird little pops or flutters.


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies. Am I the only one at nearly 16 weeks with no flutters / bubbles?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x

I dont feel it either :shrug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ok, I'm some what relieved that it's not just me. I didn't expect to yet as I'm larger and now it can take longer but was seeIng that lots of others are. I have had some strong tightening I guess exactly where I find pipkins HB so guess baby must be there x


----------



## JCh

Btw, it's not completely uncommon to not feel it or know what you're feeling. My gf didn't know she was feeling the baby until 20+ weeks when she saw the baby moving and felt it at the same time.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hi Ladies! I'm back from In-laws. It was pretty nice, got to eat lots of Guatemalan food mom sent with them and they were very nice about asking if I felt fine and what I wanted to eat so they could prepare it. Didn't get sick friday or saturday, but couldn't even go to church with them yesterday because I got sick after breakfast and after lunch. The way here was just a struggle of making myself believe I was fine.

There was a big surprise, my sister in law -who already has 4 children- is 6 weeks pregnant. She was so nervous when she told me -She told me before anybody, even her own brother, only her husband and kids knew- and then I helped to tell her parents haha. She was a sweetie about it too, saying she didn't want to steal my spot light or anything, but I'm just excited about my lil one having a 2 months difference in age buddy to play with.


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm back from In-laws. It was pretty nice, got to eat lots of Guatemalan food mom sent with them and they were very nice about asking if I felt fine and what I wanted to eat so they could prepare it. Didn't get sick friday or saturday, but couldn't even go to church with them yesterday because I got sick after breakfast and after lunch. The way here was just a struggle of making myself believe I was fine.
> 
> There was a big surprise, my sister in law -who already has 4 children- is 6 weeks pregnant. She was so nervous when she told me -She told me before anybody, even her own brother, only her husband and kids knew- and then I helped to tell her parents haha. She was a sweetie about it too, saying she didn't want to steal my spot light or anything, but I'm just excited about my lil one having a 2 months difference in age buddy to play with.

2 months difference is much better than a couple weeks....
Nothing worse than someone being RIGHT behind and stealing it, once you've gotten to announce and enjoy a couple weeks - someone else is welcome to announce :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I'm back from In-laws. It was pretty nice, got to eat lots of Guatemalan food mom sent with them and they were very nice about asking if I felt fine and what I wanted to eat so they could prepare it. Didn't get sick friday or saturday, but couldn't even go to church with them yesterday because I got sick after breakfast and after lunch. The way here was just a struggle of making myself believe I was fine.
> 
> There was a big surprise, my sister in law -who already has 4 children- is 6 weeks pregnant. She was so nervous when she told me -She told me before anybody, even her own brother, only her husband and kids knew- and then I helped to tell her parents haha. She was a sweetie about it too, saying she didn't want to steal my spot light or anything, but I'm just excited about my lil one having a 2 months difference in age buddy to play with.
> 
> 2 months difference is much better than a couple weeks....
> Nothing worse than someone being RIGHT behind and stealing it, once you've gotten to announce and enjoy a couple weeks - someone else is welcome to announce :)Click to expand...

Yeah, and I told people when I was 4 weeks. I've had enough fuss coming my way hahahaha.


----------



## Poppy84

I havnt felt anything yet. Think iv just felt gas haha


----------



## sassy_mom

With DD, I didn't feel flutters until after 16 weeks and it was so faint I almost missed it. They say the first time it takes longer to feel the baby. Don't worry! Pretty soon it will be wiggling around like crazy in there!! :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies! I'm going to try and post a pic of the nursery furniture that hubby built by surprise last week x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Got my nt scan results back :) Everything is good!.. Nuchal fold 1.3 and no markers in my blood for downs or trisomies !! yay!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Excellent news!


----------



## Soniamillie01

So here it is ...

The cot has the topper and draw underneath, we are still to get the mattress. The moses basket was given me to as a gift by a friend and it is amazing, practically brand new!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









photo (1).JPG
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mellywelly

Lovely stuff Sonia, it makes it all seem so much more real when you start getting things! 

Had my 1st midwife appt today. Told her about my worries of having cramping all week and not feeling much movement now. She said they don't normally use the Doppler at 16 weeks, but she did it for me anyway, and heard pinkies heartbeat straight away. Best sound in the world!! Was fighting back tears again.


----------



## Little J

sonia: nice pics of the baby's room!

Nikk: awesome news!!!

Melly: thats awesome she gave you some reassurance!!


Tomorrow is my 12 week scan and cant be happier!! Is it just myself, mamaspath and leinz that have scans this week?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks ladies! Good luck on the rest of the scans! Its amazing what baby is doing already!

I havent felt anything yet but I am also a few weeks under the rest of you... 

I think my belly is starting to "bump" out.. :)


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> sonia: nice pics of the baby's room!
> 
> Nikk: awesome news!!!
> 
> Melly: thats awesome she gave you some reassurance!!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 12 week scan and cant be happier!! Is it just myself, mamaspath and leinz that have scans this week?

Mine is next Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Pshshsh another cousin pregnant on FB. Wow, I am starting to think it is contagious.


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm trying to keep up on taking bump photos so I can see the changes ... Here is my 16 week bump. I'm using the same clothes when I take the bump picture so I can really see how my bump grows!
 



Attached Files:







100_4392.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I'm 14 weeks today! My ticker is always behind. I must take another bump pic soon. I'm sure I look like I did at 20 weeks with my other two babies.
> 
> I feel like my bump is tiny lol i thought i would be bigger.since this is my 2nd.... But i can just barely tell i am showing more than i was at this point with DD.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I bought maternity shorts the other day and the cashier asked "who is pregnant?" :dohh: when I tell anybody I am they don't believe me. And especially don't believe I'm almost 16 weeks. I'm going to start posting side by side pics of this pregnancy compared to last. I think 16 or 18 weeks is the next bump pic I have from last pregnancy so I'll be posting it soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I bought some stuff the other day and was talking about maternity clothes with a cashier. She was like 'You don't even look pregnant!' Then she predicted I was having a girl. Lol. Everyone says girl. My one dream says boy.


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck to all the ladies with their scans this week!

I have my 15 week midwife appointment on Thursday and I really wish I was going to get to hear the heartbeat, but apparently they don't do that at 15 weeks. :-(

I haven't felt baby either yet, although I guess it is still early days. My NHS Ready Steady Baby book says it is normal to start feeling it between 18 and 24 weeks. My sister in law said she felt my neice move for the first time the day before her 20 week scan. I can't wait!


----------



## snowangel187

Was just watching A Baby Story, and had my first "Oh Crap, I have to give birth" moment. :haha:


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> I'm trying to keep up on taking bump photos so I can see the changes ... Here is my 16 week bump. I'm using the same clothes when I take the bump picture so I can really see how my bump grows!

that looks like my size of a bump!! cute cute!


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> Was just watching A Baby Story, and had my first "Oh Crap, I have to give birth" moment. :haha:

Haha! Yep! No takesies-backsies now!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> I'm trying to keep up on taking bump photos so I can see the changes ... Here is my 16 week bump. I'm using the same clothes when I take the bump picture so I can really see how my bump grows!

Cute!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I got an earlyier appointment this Thursday and it will be the first time I hear the heartbeat also I got it cuz I can't seem to keep anything down


----------



## Nikkilewis14

so i think i just had my first hardcore pregnant hormones fit!!! Ohhh yeaaa I completely broke my phone from throwing it across the room :/


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> so i think i just had my first hardcore pregnant hormones fit!!! Ohhh yeaaa I completely broke my phone from throwing it across the room :/


:hugs: sorry! Hormones are no fun!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> so i think i just had my first hardcore pregnant hormones fit!!! Ohhh yeaaa I completely broke my phone from throwing it across the room :/

Aww, what did that poor phone do to you? :(

Jokes aside, it's really hard to not fall into hormones fits. Try to relax. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I got an earlyier appointment this Thursday and it will be the first time I hear the heartbeat also I got it cuz I can't seem to keep anything down

MS are no fun. Hope they solve something so you can feel better!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Was just watching A Baby Story, and had my first "Oh Crap, I have to give birth" moment. :haha:

I'm trying to master the "Labor Brain Block" so far no luck. :haha: Still scares the sh... out of me!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg lol it was horrible, then we were in walmart and i just started bawling my eyes out in the aisle... Because my back hurt lol... Poor hubby! Lol but i feel better now!


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies! I had a wonderful weekend in San Diego with my husband. Yesterday and today I've had the worst back pain. It just came out of nowhere. I don't know if its because I'm starting to grow in the front so I'm being pulled forward or what. Any of you ladies having a back pain located in the upper right next to the spine? Any solutions you've discovered?

How're you ladies doing?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies! I had a wonderful weekend in San Diego with my husband. Yesterday and today I've had the worst back pain. It just came out of nowhere. I don't know if its because I'm starting to grow in the front so I'm being pulled forward or what. Any of you ladies having a back pain located in the upper right next to the spine? Any solutions you've discovered?
> 
> How're you ladies doing?

Yes thats exactly where my back pain is located..ive been in tears esp if i sit too long in front of the computer! Hard because i work from home most days... I take extra strength tylenol to take the edge off but it doesnt make it 100%! a warm bath with some epsom salts is soothing, same goes for a heating pad! Hope u feel better and glad u had a great time!


----------



## sassy_mom

All of you ladies over here in the states know it is blazing hot right now ... are any of you freezing despite the overwhelming temperatures?? My hands and feet are actually cold to the touch and last night I woke up in the middle of the night, under the cover shivering. I was actually shivering and had to scoot over and almost crawl under my husband I was so cold. I was worried I would wake him because I was shivering so hard. With DD I was always warm ... I just think it is weird to be so cold. I'm always having to be under a blanket or wrapped up somehow. I tend to need the shower warmer and when I get out my skin almost hurts because I feel so cold getting out. Any thoughts? Any of you going through being cold even in this nasty hot summer? :shrug:


----------



## darkstar

The back pain is because your body is starting to release hormones to relax the spine and spread the hips out.. or something like that. Mine has started hurting too and if I do too much physical activity it gets quite painful.

I'm sick of nasal congestion!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> All of you ladies over here in the states know it is blazing hot right now ... are any of you freezing despite the overwhelming temperatures?? My hands and feet are actually cold to the touch and last night I woke up in the middle of the night, under the cover shivering. I was actually shivering and had to scoot over and almost crawl under my husband I was so cold. I was worried I would wake him because I was shivering so hard. With DD I was always warm ... I just think it is weird to be so cold. I'm always having to be under a blanket or wrapped up somehow. I tend to need the shower warmer and when I get out my skin almost hurts because I feel so cold getting out. Any thoughts? Any of you going through being cold even in this nasty hot summer? :shrug:

I used to use the AC at 69 and now I feel like it's freaking cold around 75. :shrug: I don't really know if this apartment is better insulated or me being preggers. During night time I do tend to cuddle more, but I think it's my body looking for a new position haha, hubby just thinks i'm being more lovey dovey during the night :haha: Don't really get as cold as you do... even less outside where my ability to sweat surpasses all pig naming adjective.:haha: You should ask your Dr... no fever or infection?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg lol it was horrible, then we were in walmart and i just started bawling my eyes out in the aisle... Because my back hurt lol... Poor hubby! Lol but i feel better now!

There should be some kind of Husbands of Pregnant Ladies Support Group HOPLSG. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> All of you ladies over here in the states know it is blazing hot right now ... are any of you freezing despite the overwhelming temperatures?? My hands and feet are actually cold to the touch and last night I woke up in the middle of the night, under the cover shivering. I was actually shivering and had to scoot over and almost crawl under my husband I was so cold. I was worried I would wake him because I was shivering so hard. With DD I was always warm ... I just think it is weird to be so cold. I'm always having to be under a blanket or wrapped up somehow. I tend to need the shower warmer and when I get out my skin almost hurts because I feel so cold getting out. Any thoughts? Any of you going through being cold even in this nasty hot summer? :shrug:
> 
> I used to use the AC at 69 and now I feel like it's freaking cold around 75. :shrug: I don't really know if this apartment is better insulated or me being preggers. During night time I do tend to cuddle more, but I think it's my body looking for a new position haha, hubby just thinks i'm being more lovey dovey during the night :haha: Don't really get as cold as you do... even less outside where my ability to sweat surpasses all pig naming adjective.:haha: You should ask your Dr... no fever or infection?Click to expand...


No fever and no infection. Just freezing. Now if I go outside I do get hot but I stay away from the heat because I seem to be overly sensitive to it now. We leave our ac about on 74 and DH complains at night that it is too hot if it is at 76. He stays really hot and normally it doesn't bother me and our house never gets over heated and we are comfortable in here but since I've been pregnant , I just seem to be freezing. A lot of time if I'm on my laptop, I am huddled around the part that blows the hot air out. :haha: Last night was the first time I actually woke up shivering and I was under the cover. I thought that was strange. :shrug:


----------



## darkstar

I'm having the opposite problem, its winter here and I'm hot a lot. OH had heating on in our bedroom last night and he thought it was cosy and I was sweating. Usually it's me cranking the heat up. I woke up in the night all cranky and switched it off.


----------



## fingersxxd

Progesterone heats you up so it might be the change from being hot to not that's making you feel so cold. I wish I was cold!! I had the window open in -20 degrees Celsius last pregnancy when I was only 3 months along it was brutal I was so hot! And then I broke the ac 9 months pg during a heat wave :)


----------



## Cetarari

Just found this thread and am popping in to say 'Hi'. Our sprout is due on January 24th unless they induce me earlier (they're thinking about it, and will decide after my glucose tolerance test). This pregnancy was a surprise since we were told no chance of it happening naturally... But no one told sprout!


----------



## Lillian33

Evening/morning ladies!

Welcome Cetarari! And beautiful furniture Sonia Millie :thumbup:

Hope you ladies with pain and sickness start to get some relief soon.

Keep those bump pictures coming ladies :happydance:

Not feeling any flutters here either but anyone else feeling like a huge bloated whale? I dont think im showing yet at all but the last week has been bloat central!!

Best of luck for scans today ladies - I know Lenzi and Little J are up (I think im forgetting someone though :wacko:

xxxxxx


----------



## snowangel187

Well there goes my 'no puking streak' that was lovely to wake up to at 3:30 in the morning! I don't know what's going on but I've got myself in a panic now. I am hoping I'm not coming down with something and that baby is ok.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow im sure its just ms! I had a dry streak for a week too! My friends ms didnt completely subside til20 weeks! Good luck! :(


----------



## EmyDra

Cetarari said:


> Just found this thread and am popping in to say 'Hi'. Our sprout is due on January 24th unless they induce me earlier (they're thinking about it, and will decide after my glucose tolerance test). This pregnancy was a surprise since we were told no chance of it happening naturally... But no one told sprout!

Welcome Cetarari and congrats!

I've been so busy I'm struggling to keep up with this thread.

I'm still here! :wave:


----------



## Little J

darkstar: im SICK of the congestion too!!! i hate not being able to breath when i sleep at night... and when i get up the blow my nose its just aweful, like i cant! grr.... its tappered off, but i get it atleast 2 times a week whereas it was what i thought to be almost every other night!

Nikk: i hear ya on the hormonal break downs. 

I went to eat brunch with hubby and SIL and this place was just aweful with service... took forever to get our order, and when our food finally came, they gave us the wrong omlettes even tho i said they were wrong but they convinced me "there isnt meat on yours its just your veggies are cooked more" (i usually love meat but im very picky now with being preggers, most of it makes me wanna hurl when i think about it) so i eat my hashbrowns... and then go to take a bite of my omlette and there is greasy bacon etc. and realized Hubby had MY omlette and he already ate 2/3 of it! And i apparently got his meat lovers omlette. I was so upest and lost my appetite, i went to the bathroom and started crying bc my SIL said "it wasnt a big deal" and hubby wasnt doing anything about it. He finally said somthing to the waitress while i was in the bathroom and they were making me a new one, but i never ate it bc i was so nauseous from all the meat in the other one, yet i was starving! i felt embarassed for breaking down over somthing i normally wouldnt... but it sucks when ppl dont understand that when your pregnant your apetite is so fragile and even tho your STARVING one little thing can cause you to feel queesy with the sight of ANY food :nope:

and to make me even more mad.... they didnt even give us a discount on our bill even tho i didnt eat hardly anything. And all i heard was the lady complaining about how "its wasnt her fault the orders got mixed up"


----------



## jrowenj

me too! I have been busy renovating our kitchen... if you all don't hear from me it's because I am super occupied!!!

gender scan approx 2 weeks!


----------



## Little J

Yay Jrow!! cant wait to see what everyones jelly bean colors will be!!



OMG, i forgot to tell you ladies..... i totally feel old now.... hubby and i just bought a VAN! haha we traded in his car for a van bc we need more cargo room since we have 2 dogs and soon a baby. man oh man.... luckily my hubbys family owns a chrysler, dodge, jeep car dealership so we got a GREAT deal on a 3 year old van. Its going to be great to have to trips!


----------



## sassy_mom

LittleJ - Can't wait to hear about your appt today! When do you go? 

I am also excited to see all the little jelly beans on the first page as we all find out! I am so ready to find out! I told DH that as soon as I find out I am going shopping!! :haha: I'm not sure when they will do it. They said it would be between 18-20 weeks. Most likely it will be at 20 weeks because they schedule my appointments 4 weeks apart and tomorrow I go for my 16 week appt. We shall see. :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Little J I know just what you mean about the food, my appetite is VERY specific and if I don't get exactly what I want I can't eat. For some reason this is the time hubby decides he must be creative with food no matter how I try to explain it to him. I was out a few days ago and asked him to crush some vegetarian links b4 I got home so I could have it on a sandwich with mayo. I get home and the whole house is smoky, he decided to surprise me and fry them! I had to choke back tears, I was soooo miserable about it altho I appreciated the effort and know he meant well. But he just can't seem to learn when I say don't get anything I don't ask for cause I probably won't eat it.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> LittleJ - Can't wait to hear about your appt today! When do you go?
> 
> I am also excited to see all the little jelly beans on the first page as we all find out! I am so ready to find out! I told DH that as soon as I find out I am going shopping!! :haha: I'm not sure when they will do it. They said it would be between 18-20 weeks. Most likely it will be at 20 weeks because they schedule my appointments 4 weeks apart and tomorrow I go for my 16 week appt. We shall see. :happydance:

my apt is at 3:40. and i live in the US in the midwest, so thats cetral time. today needs to go by faster!! im trying to keep myself busy at work.... haha

i also wrote a post-it note to drink some OJ 30 minutes before i leave in case i convince them to do a scan so i can see LO jumping around!

is it wierd that even tho i hear LO's strong HB im still have a small part of me taht is kinda scared like "what if somthing happened in a day... or what if it wasnt really the HB i was hearing all along?!"


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> Little J I know just what you mean about the food, my appetite is VERY specific and if I don't get exactly what I want I can't eat. For some reason this is the time hubby decides he must be creative with food no matter how I try to explain it to him. I was out a few days ago and asked him to crush some vegetarian links b4 I got home so I could have it on a sandwich with mayo. I get home and the whole house is smoky, he decided to surprise me and fry them! I had to choke back tears, I was soooo miserable about it altho I appreciated the effort and know he meant well. But he just can't seem to learn when I say don't get anything I don't ask for cause I probably won't eat it.


yea it sucks..... i keep appologizing to hubby that i dont cook my yummy dinners anymore other than pasta dishes. I used to cook yummy meals with nice veggies as a side and meat, but i just cant handle smelling it when i cook. I told him i hope this phase passes soon. I think it is bc im starting to be ok with some meats... but not like as a whole piece like im used to.


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> my apt is at 3:40. and i live in the US in the midwest, so thats cetral time. today needs to go by faster!! im trying to keep myself busy at work.... haha
> 
> i also wrote a post-it note to drink some OJ 30 minutes before i leave in case i convince them to do a scan so i can see LO jumping around!
> 
> is it wierd that even tho i hear LO's strong HB im still have a small part of me taht is kinda scared like "what if somthing happened in a day... or what if it wasnt really the HB i was hearing all along?!"

There is no way for your body to make a heartbeat as fast as a babies... Even if you somehow tracked down a double pump, your heartbeat shouldn't go over 120-130... If it's higher then the only conclusion is that its the bubbs.
I get nervous too, still can't seem to shake the feeling that something will go wrong....
I think it's natural to worry, you want the best for the baby.


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> yea it sucks..... i keep appologizing to hubby that i dont cook my yummy dinners anymore other than pasta dishes. I used to cook yummy meals with nice veggies as a side and meat, but i just cant handle smelling it when i cook. I told him i hope this phase passes soon. I think it is bc im starting to be ok with some meats... but not like as a whole piece like im used to.

DH keeps asking what I'm making for dinner but I can't even manage cooking/ eating so many things that I end up finding some "meal" I've concocted myself - then he acts really disappointed - not like he'd wanna eat what I want anyways....


----------



## mammaspath

little j - i hear ya on the food selections and preparations......im the same way.....if its not done right I can't eat and it ruins whatever appetite i have

welcome newbie congrats on the unexpected miracle!!!

jrowe - can't wait to find out what baby is!!! HOW Exciting!

my scan is thursday....getting over the nerves as i listen to baby every day still.....im still obsessed with the doppler!


----------



## Leinzlove

sassy_mom said:


> LittleJ - Can't wait to hear about your appt today! When do you go?
> 
> I am also excited to see all the little jelly beans on the first page as we all find out! I am so ready to find out! I told DH that as soon as I find out I am going shopping!! :haha: I'm not sure when they will do it. They said it would be between 18-20 weeks. Most likely it will be at 20 weeks because they schedule my appointments 4 weeks apart and tomorrow I go for my 16 week appt. We shall see. :happydance:

Maybe you will go at 19 weeks! :) My Dr. sends me for ultrasound the week before the Dr. Appt. The discusses the ultrasound at the next visit.


----------



## sassy_mom

Leinzlove said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> LittleJ - Can't wait to hear about your appt today! When do you go?
> 
> I am also excited to see all the little jelly beans on the first page as we all find out! I am so ready to find out! I told DH that as soon as I find out I am going shopping!! :haha: I'm not sure when they will do it. They said it would be between 18-20 weeks. Most likely it will be at 20 weeks because they schedule my appointments 4 weeks apart and tomorrow I go for my 16 week appt. We shall see. :happydance:
> 
> Maybe you will go at 19 weeks! :) My Dr. sends me for ultrasound the week before the Dr. Appt. The discusses the ultrasound at the next visit.Click to expand...


Maybe so! I'm not sure how this doctor will do it. We found out at 17 weeks with DD because they had to do an ultrasound to check for neural tube defects. I also lived somewhere else for the first half of my pregnancy with DD and had a different doctor so I'm not sure how they do things here for the gender scan. All I know is I am super excited!


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yes! The gender scan is so special. I have a early gender scan scheduled privately next week... I just couldn't wait until 18-20 weeks.

I had a Dr. Appt. today. 135bpm.. Wives tale would say boy. DD was 160-170bpm.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was looking for baby's heartbeat but couldn't find it -I freaked out some-. After a while had to go pee and came back to try and found it super fast. I guess next time I'll do it with an empty bladder.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I was looking for baby's heartbeat but couldn't find it -I freaked out some-. After a while had to go pee and came back to try and found it super fast. I guess next time I'll do it with an empty bladder.

I think that is why I am glad I don't have a doppler. I think I would worry too much if I couldn't find it. The doctor couldn't find it last time but it was the position the baby was in. :haha: Shy little booger!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah or you could be like me... Had the doppler since 9 weeks pregnant. Tried every day almost and heard HB often but thought it was to slow to be so. Just thought I had to much cushion to hear it yet.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I was looking for baby's heartbeat but couldn't find it -I freaked out some-. After a while had to go pee and came back to try and found it super fast. I guess next time I'll do it with an empty bladder.
> 
> I think that is why I am glad I don't have a doppler. I think I would worry too much if I couldn't find it. The doctor couldn't find it last time but it was the position the baby was in. :haha: Shy little booger!Click to expand...

It's really not all that bad. We have a rule to only use it once a week, so I'm not completely obsessed with it.


----------



## Little J

got back from the Dr. and everything looks great!!! I didnt even have to beg for a scan she said she was going to do one anyways :happydance:
LO was upside down so i took the pic the other way so s/he looks straight up. You can see LO head, arm and mouth, eyes! He was waving, flipping around and then all of a sudden got tired... and then had the hiccups! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BabyCook12weeks.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Little J

looks kinda like an alien.... i wish their US machines were dinasours! she did it abdominally as well, so its not as clear.... but ill take what i can get!! she said everything looked perfect :thumbup::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great pic :) i go on monday but i dont think ill have a scan lol i just had one.... So cute tho! I have an alien baby picture too lol..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/alien.jpg

sorry had to upload it haha.. take me to your leaderrr.. hubby is so funny.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sorry had to upload it haha.. take me to your leaderrr.. hubby is so funny.

Hahahaha. Super funny!


----------



## sassy_mom

yay LittleJ!!! So glad you got a picture!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

hahaha at the alien baby!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I was looking for baby's heartbeat but couldn't find it -I freaked out some-. After a while had to go pee and came back to try and found it super fast. I guess next time I'll do it with an empty bladder.
> 
> I think that is why I am glad I don't have a doppler. I think I would worry too much if I couldn't find it. The doctor couldn't find it last time but it was the position the baby was in. :haha: Shy little booger!Click to expand...
> 
> It's really not all that bad. We have a rule to only use it once a week, so I'm not completely obsessed with it.Click to expand...

i use my day and night.......im so obsessed!


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies called my dr this morning and he sent me to the er. So that's where I spent my day. Basically was dehydrated so they rehydrated me tested my blood and urine to make sure there were no infections. All came back clear. Dr said it was probably a hormone surge that caused all the vomiting. They prescribed me something for nausea. :thumbup: they also sent me for an ultrasound to check on baby. I said since ur in there anyways maybe a gender guess? :thumbup: 

So she guessed :pink: BUT she said it's possible for boys "stuff" to drop up til 22 weeks. :shrug:  I'm pretty confident but will confirm next week with the people who guess gender for a living. :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies called my dr this morning and he sent me to the er. So that's where I spent my day. Basically was dehydrated so they rehydrated me tested my blood and urine to make sure there were no infections. All came back clear. Dr said it was probably a hormone surge that caused all the vomiting. They prescribed me something for nausea. :thumbup: they also sent me for an ultrasound to check on baby. I said since ur in there anyways maybe a gender guess? :thumbup:
> 
> So she guessed :pink: BUT she said it's possible for boys "stuff" to drop up til 22 weeks. :shrug: I'm pretty confident but will confirm next week with the people who guess gender for a living. :haha:

I Would go with girl....wahooo!


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies called my dr this morning and he sent me to the er. So that's where I spent my day. Basically was dehydrated so they rehydrated me tested my blood and urine to make sure there were no infections. All came back clear. Dr said it was probably a hormone surge that caused all the vomiting. They prescribed me something for nausea. :thumbup: they also sent me for an ultrasound to check on baby. I said since ur in there anyways maybe a gender guess? :thumbup:
> 
> So she guessed :pink: BUT she said it's possible for boys "stuff" to drop up til 22 weeks. :shrug: I'm pretty confident but will confirm next week with the people who guess gender for a living. :haha:

Glad everything is ok. :thumbup: I'd believe girl, they say they can never be 100% about girls anyway because they don't see the bits so its never quite as certain as when they say its a boy.


----------



## AJThomas

Little J, it doesn't look as bad when u flip it and look at it the way baby actually is. I thought the head was super big until I flipped it and realized a hand was there :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J, so happy everything was perfect. My gender guess is :pink:! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy everything is ok with u and baby :)


----------



## ARuppe716

So much going on in our thread... It's hard to keep up! Very excited to be an orange today :) I had a stomach bug this weekend which was no fun. I managed to not throw up once the entire first trimester and I've thrown up on multiple occasions now in the second!! Hubby and I had our first anniversary on Monday though and luckily felt much better. It was so special celebrating it and knowing that this time next year we'll be parents.


----------



## CharlieO

I think I'm on a proper hormone roll - everything is very annoying today!


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> Little J, it doesn't look as bad when u flip it and look at it the way baby actually is. I thought the head was super big until I flipped it and realized a hand was there :)

:baby: does have a big head! i took the picture upright, so the baby is sitting straight up waving with its left arm. 

I keep telling hubby the :baby: gets his head from him. haha but they are suppost to be bigger than their body at this point


----------



## Nikkilewis14

CharlieO said:


> I think I'm on a proper hormone roll - everything is very annoying today!

Oh i can totally relate!


----------



## EmyDra

My booooobies are leaking already :( I know I'm BFing, but they haven't leaked in more than ten months. Have I got colostrum already!?


----------



## DittyByrd

I am a lemon today! I've made it to the second trimester! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay congrats on the new fruits today ladies!! I will be an avocado tomorrow! :happydance:

Going to the doctor at 2 today ( u.s eastern time) ... can't wait to see what all we get to do today. I always hope for a peek!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeaaay im an avocado


----------



## Lauren021406

wow I am an avocado! Its going so fast now!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am so happy, i have been feeling the baby, last week before i was told its the baby i thought i was having realllllly bad gas bubbles lol


----------



## Little J

jealous of all the fruit jumpers!!

have fun today sassy! 

ladies in the US.... are/did you get the DS/trisomy 18 blood tests done? Its optional and im kinda scared to do it but i want to know.... I would get it done at my next apt which i would be 16 weeks along


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> jealous of all the fruit jumpers!!
> 
> have fun today sassy!
> 
> ladies in the US.... are/did you get the DS/trisomy 18 blood tests done? Its optional and im kinda scared to do it but i want to know.... I would get it done at my next apt which i would be 16 weeks along


I got the blood tests done. With DD, she had a very slight elevation in her neural tube levels and they did an ultrasound and she was fine so I chose to do it this time too. I haven't gotten the results back yet. I had the test done at 12 weeks so I assume I will be getting the results today.


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jealous of all the fruit jumpers!!
> 
> have fun today sassy!
> 
> ladies in the US.... are/did you get the DS/trisomy 18 blood tests done? Its optional and im kinda scared to do it but i want to know.... I would get it done at my next apt which i would be 16 weeks along

I think im getting that at my next appt...


----------



## snowangel187

I did the tests only because they do ultrasound & blood tests. The results dont matter to me either way. I wouldn't terminate. I also wouldn't do further testing like cvs or amnio if the other tests showed increased risk. 

So ya basically I did it but only for the ultrasounds. :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Is that the same as quad screening? Im getting some blood tests called quad screen or something


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I did the tests only because they do ultrasound & blood tests. The results dont matter to me either way. I wouldn't terminate. I also wouldn't do further testing like cvs or amnio if the other tests showed increased risk.
> 
> So ya basically I did it but only for the ultrasounds. :thumbup:


haha! Yea! If they need to check anything out, you get to peak. That was how we found out DD was a girl! lol! I was 17 weeks at the time. Gotta love reasons to look in there and see tiny!


----------



## snowangel187

I think that might be what they call it. My first test was at 12 weeks and then they will test me again Monday. But not all places do both u/s and bloodwork. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Is that the same as quad screening? Im getting some blood tests called quad screen or something


Yes I believe so except they test for a fourth substance instead of just three.
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/prenataltesting/quadscreen.html


----------



## jrowenj

Ok, thats the testing im having done next week : ) 

No ultrasound with that but i am getting y anomaly scan sometime in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> jealous of all the fruit jumpers!!
> 
> have fun today sassy!
> 
> ladies in the US.... are/did you get the DS/trisomy 18 blood tests done? Its optional and im kinda scared to do it but i want to know.... I would get it done at my next apt which i would be 16 weeks along
> 
> 
> I got the blood tests done. With DD, she had a very slight elevation in her neural tube levels and they did an ultrasound and she was fine so I chose to do it this time too. I haven't gotten the results back yet. I had the test done at 12 weeks so I assume I will be getting the results today.Click to expand...

FWIW, I declined all genetic testing. Personal preference and the feeling that it wouldn't change anything in my L&D plan. I am not at all nervous not doing the testing as there is nothing you can do about it those genetic diseases even if diagnosed in utero. If it would potentially cause you to terminate your pregnancy or it would ease your mind, then do it. However, in my experience there's always the next thing to worry about on the horizon so good test results may only alleviate your concerns for a short period.


----------



## sassy_mom

I hate waiting! lol :haha: 2 seems like such a long time to wait to go to the doctor. Maybe I should have made it in the morning so I could go and do this already! I just want to hear tiny's heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## AJThomas

I have my midwife's appointment tomorrow, then i'm hoping i can get my gender scan booked for the 9th of August which will put me between 19 & 20 weeks. Cant wait!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Me ish an Orange!!

Yesterday I searched on Craiglist for baby hug swings. Found a lady close by that was selling 2 for $19 each. She had a big one and a portable one. Both are in excellent condition and are pretty cool with lights and music while baby rocks. It might be a little early but man was it a good deal!


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> Me ish an Orange!!
> 
> Yesterday I searched on Craiglist for baby hug swings. Found a lady close by that was selling 2 for $19 each. She had a big one and a portable one. Both are in excellent condition and are pretty cool with lights and music while baby rocks. It might be a little early but man was it a good deal!

Love a good deal! I bought $119 worth of clothes at Babys'r'us for $16! It felt great!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

ugh! I'm trying to get ready to go to my appt and I feel so sick. Maybe cold water will help it settle. I feel like I am going to throw up at any second. :dohh:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Water seems to make my ms worse!! I try something fizzy!


----------



## JCh

Eat some crackers? Chew on gum, suck on sour candies? These were helpful for me!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm an orange today too woohoo


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, got my DS test results back (finally) and baby has a 1 in 45075 chance of having DS. The result wouldn't have changed anything for us, but we just wanted to know either way so we could be prepared.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> ugh! I'm trying to get ready to go to my appt and I feel so sick. Maybe cold water will help it settle. I feel like I am going to throw up at any second. :dohh:

Hope we get to see Baby Sassy today.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to move Saturday to my new home next door is a party house 24/7 and my 5 year old got bit and slapped by these kids that never have any parents home and they have their 16 year old watch all 5 kids under age of 10 who bully the whole block 

Sorry about the rant it just makes me mad plus my son still has the marks on him !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Tornado warnings... Lovely! At least itll make it cooler outside! :)


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Me ish an Orange!!
> 
> Yesterday I searched on Craiglist for baby hug swings. Found a lady close by that was selling 2 for $19 each. She had a big one and a portable one. Both are in excellent condition and are pretty cool with lights and music while baby rocks. It might be a little early but man was it a good deal!

Awesome deal! :happydance: and yay for an orange! I'll be an orange on friday! :happydance:



sassy_mom said:


> ugh! I'm trying to get ready to go to my appt and I feel so sick. Maybe cold water will help it settle. I feel like I am going to throw up at any second. :dohh:

I hope you feel better. I drink ginger ale when I feel sick, crackers work.well for me too. :hugs: can't wait to.hear how your appt goes!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

OMG! Do babies really move like this?! This just freaked me out!

https://youtu.be/JKlPGzrrQZA


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Ok, thats the testing im having done next week : )
> 
> No ultrasound with that but i am getting y anomaly scan sometime in the next 2 weeks!

They do the bloodwork at week 16 and then a abnormality scan at week 20 at my Dr.s office


----------



## La Mere

Y


DeedeeBeester said:


> OMG! Do babies really move like this?! This just freaked me out!
> 
> https://youtu.be/JKlPGzrrQZA

Yeah, :haha: my daughter did that, not quite a noticable as that but I would see her stretching and stuff sometimes. It is a little freaky.. And a tad uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> OMG! Do babies really move like this?! This just freaked me out!
> 
> https://youtu.be/JKlPGzrrQZA


Wickedly creepy! Hahaha! DD would roll across my stomach but I was quite fluffy with her so I don't think you could see it as well as that through all the fat I had. HAHAHA!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Hi ladies, 

I had my 12 week scan today - first time seeing baby - so amazing.

My due date has offically moved forward to 28th Jan.

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

LuckyFlutter said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today - first time seeing baby - so amazing.
> 
> My due date has offically moved forward to 28th Jan.
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg



what a beautiful picture!!! Congrats


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!

:happydance: Yay for your good news, Brandi! :hug: really happy for you!


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> OMG! Do babies really move like this?! This just freaked me out!
> 
> https://youtu.be/JKlPGzrrQZA

Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## La Mere

LuckyFlutter said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today - first time seeing baby - so amazing.
> 
> My due date has offically moved forward to 28th Jan.
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg

Beautiful pic! Congrats! :hug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats videos freakyyyy!


----------



## Cailidgh

how do you put up scan pictures? I had my 13 week scan last monday, and no idea how to put it on here and show it off :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey. When you post if you select go advanced it should then say manage attachments when you scroll down, click there and then browse to find pic, then upload. Hope that helps. X


----------



## Cailidgh

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hey. When you post if you select go advanced it should then say manage attachments when you scroll down, click there and then browse to find pic, then upload. Hope that helps. X

that does sound very very helpfu indeeed.... but i cant see an advanced thingy.... hehe.. baby brain methinks for mme


----------



## Cailidgh

Just trying this... sorry if it doesnt work.. but this was my 13 week scan taken last monday!

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj625/Cailidgh/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/483298_10151044568756649_326839171_n.jpg


----------



## La Mere

Cailidgh said:


> Just trying this... sorry if it doesnt work.. but this was my 13 week scan taken last monday!
> 
> https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj625/Cailidgh/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/483298_10151044568756649_326839171_n.jpg

It worked! Beautiful picture, hun! Congrats!


----------



## Cailidgh

Woooo! Thankyou!!!


----------



## Cailidgh

isnt it kinda freaky that you can see their brain in the scan?? well not in mine.. but i could wile it was going on, it looked like a butterfly. PLus.. check out the jaw on that lil minion of doom.. sproggy's gonna be a chomper!


----------



## La Mere

Just thought I would post another bump pic! Here it is 14+5. I think it looks a little bigger, what do y'all think?

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-18142036.jpg


----------



## Cailidgh

La Mere said:


> Just thought I would post another bump pic! Here it is 14+5. I think it looks a little bigger, what do y'all think?
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-18142036.jpg

That's an AWESOME bump!


----------



## La Mere

Cailidgh said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would post another bump pic! Here it is 14+5. I think it looks a little bigger, what do y'all think?
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-18142036.jpg
> 
> That's an AWESOME bump!Click to expand...

Thank you! :hug:


----------



## sassy_mom

Great bump La Mere!!! :happydance::baby:


----------



## jrowenj

Love the scan pics!!!!! Cute bump, La mere!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Great bump La Mere!!! :happydance::baby:

Thank you, Brandi!!! :hugs:



jrowenj said:


> Love the scan pics!!!!! Cute bump, La mere!

Thanks, Jaime!!! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Since we are sharing! Here is mine today at 16+6:thumbup:


----------



## brieri1

So I was just lying here on the couch when I felt this bubbling in my uterus area. I thought for a second that maybe it was gas, but then it was like, wait... that's way to far forward to be gas... So, um... in your professional opinions, did I really just feel my baby for the first time ever at 15 weeks 5 days?


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Since we are sharing! Here is mine today at 16+6:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 442545

Your bump is adorable, Jaime!!!


----------



## Cailidgh

brieri1 said:


> So I was just lying here on the couch when I felt this bubbling in my uterus area. I thought for a second that maybe it was gas, but then it was like, wait... that's way to far forward to be gas... So, um... in your professional opinions, did I really just feel my baby for the first time ever at 15 weeks 5 days?

It wouldnt surprise me! yay!


----------



## Cailidgh

jrowenj said:


> Since we are sharing! Here is mine today at 16+6:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 442545

adorable bumpage!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ahh, baby baby, c'mon! Out of all days I get super sick the afternoon that I have to go grocery shopping.... grrrr!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Love the bumps!


----------



## Cailidgh

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ahh, baby baby, c'mon! Out of all days I get super sick the afternoon that I have to go grocery shopping.... grrrr!!

Aww i hope it passes quickly! try a ginger biscuit.. or something a lil salty...?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Cailidgh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, baby baby, c'mon! Out of all days I get super sick the afternoon that I have to go grocery shopping.... grrrr!!
> 
> Aww i hope it passes quickly! try a ginger biscuit.. or something a lil salty...?Click to expand...

Yeah :( Hope hubby accepts to go alone with a list, but doubt it. :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Since we are sharing! Here is mine today at 16+6:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 442545


SO cute! Love the shirt!!


----------



## Lillian33

La Mere said:


> Just thought I would post another bump pic! Here it is 14+5. I think it looks a little bigger, what do y'all think?
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-18142036.jpg


Beautiful growing bump La Mere! 

I must admit, I'm a little jealous, I have no bump to speak of yet!! Any other first time mammas still bump less?! I'm 5'8 so not a shortie but not super tall. Hope to get a nice round bump soon!!

xxxxx


----------



## snowangel187

https://birthspool.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-make-placenta-print.html?m=1

My friend just sent me this,, not sure how I feel. What do u ladies think?


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> https://birthspool.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-make-placenta-print.html?m=1
> 
> My friend just sent me this,, not sure how I feel. What do u ladies think?

Um ... ew. That is just weird to me! I'm all for keepsakes but a print of my placenta?!?!?!?! I'm going to say I'll pass. :haha:


----------



## darkstar

Did you read the questions, someone asked if they can still eat it after its had the ink on it. Gag!


----------



## sassy_mom

I wouldn't eat it if it was covered in chocolate. :haha: I don't care how healthy or beneficial someone thinks it is. I want to know who thought after being in labor hmmm I really want to take a bite of that. Yes I know they don't pull it out and start nibbling but still ... just odd.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> I wouldn't eat it if it was covered in chocolate. :haha: I don't care how healthy or beneficial someone thinks it is. I want to know who thought after being in labor hmmm I really want to take a bite of that. Yes I know they don't pull it out and start nibbling but still ... just odd.

It's pretty disgusting. And not to mention by the time the baby is born its already disintegrating. After my son was born my medical notes say the placenta had visible decay. How could it possibly be healthy when its already wasting away. Ugggghhh.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't eat it if it was covered in chocolate. :haha: I don't care how healthy or beneficial someone thinks it is. I want to know who thought after being in labor hmmm I really want to take a bite of that. Yes I know they don't pull it out and start nibbling but still ... just odd.
> 
> It's pretty disgusting. And not to mention by the time the baby is born its already disintegrating. After my son was born my medical notes say the placenta had visible decay. How could it possibly be healthy when its already wasting away. Ugggghhh.Click to expand...

Ewwww!! LOL


----------



## snowangel187

:rofl: my friend that sent it to me is probably going to be in the delivery room. I told her if she wants to collect it and make the print I'll take the finished product. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't eat it if it was covered in chocolate. :haha: I don't care how healthy or beneficial someone thinks it is. I want to know who thought after being in labor hmmm I really want to take a bite of that. Yes I know they don't pull it out and start nibbling but still ... just odd.
> 
> It's pretty disgusting. And not to mention by the time the baby is born its already disintegrating. After my son was born my medical notes say the placenta had visible decay. How could it possibly be healthy when its already wasting away. Ugggghhh.Click to expand...

Ew ew ew ew ew!!!!!! No no no no thank you! :haha:


----------



## brieri1

Lillian33 said:


> Beautiful growing bump La Mere!
> 
> I must admit, I'm a little jealous, I have no bump to speak of yet!! Any other first time mammas still bump less?! I'm 5'8 so not a shortie but not super tall. Hope to get a nice round bump soon!!
> 
> xxxxx

I'm a first time mama and no bump yet either. I'm a little jealous too. I'm 5'10", though.


----------



## Leinzlove

This is totally not me. Haha! I went on eBay and bought a 99c gender prediction reading and this is what I got...

I definitley think if I'm having a boy. This will be nice for the baby book, and the fun was worth 99c. :)


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/securedownload.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the new scans so jelous I'll only see baby when I go in for my 19 week scan


----------



## els1022

sassy_mom said:


> I wouldn't eat it if it was covered in chocolate. :haha: I don't care how healthy or beneficial someone thinks it is. I want to know who thought after being in labor hmmm I really want to take a bite of that. Yes I know they don't pull it out and start nibbling but still ... just odd.

Haha I had a patient last week that took her placenta home to dry out and cook like beef jerky. She played with that thing for a while...disgusting. To each their own..


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't eat it if it was covered in chocolate. :haha: I don't care how healthy or beneficial someone thinks it is. I want to know who thought after being in labor hmmm I really want to take a bite of that. Yes I know they don't pull it out and start nibbling but still ... just odd.
> 
> Haha I had a patient last week that took her placenta home to dry out and cook like beef jerky. She played with that thing for a while...disgusting. To each their own..Click to expand...



Ok that is just NASTY!!! LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

HAHAHAHAHAHA I just told DH about the placenta thing. He said WHO THE HECK WOULD WANT THAT ... and then I told him about the beef jerky comment and he looked at me like I was crazy and he said that is just gross. I was dying laughing at his facial expressions. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Ewwwwww anyone ever watch pregnant in heels? The chick made a smoothie outta her placenta and drank it!!!!!


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> Ewwwwww anyone ever watch pregnant in heels? The chick made a smoothie outta her placenta and drank it!!!!!

OMG thankfully I didn't watch that! Ewwwwwww.

It's pretty common here in Maori culture for it to be buried under trees so I was asked whether I wanted to keep it and I declined.


----------



## sassy_mom

I've watched that show before but I haven't seen that. BLEH! Just nasty! Take a vitamin or something GEEZ!


----------



## DittyByrd

My DH is convinced I am showing but I am still thinking it's just pudge. I had a little belly before pregnancy AND I am short (5'3") with a really short waist so there is a chance I might be showing. My insecurities are definitely at play.

I still feel like it's early based on what all my family members are saying but then you girls have bumps so...?

Oh, and despite my medical background, I don't even think I want to see my placenta let alone eat it. Yuck.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.

I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> :cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.
> 
> I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.

I drink a coffee every morning, I used to have about 6 a day but I cut back. I think one coffee is well within the recommended limit. They say too much can reduce baby's weight but mine was measuring ahead so I figure it isn't hurting.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.
> 
> I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.
> 
> I drink a coffee every morning, I used to have about 6 a day but I cut back. I think one coffee is well within the recommended limit. They say too much can reduce baby's weight but mine was measuring ahead so I figure it isn't hurting.Click to expand...

I drank it. :coffee: haha Couldn't help it, but it was half milk half coffee and super small cup, so my conscience isn't really bothering me. Thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## mammaspath

placenta jerky............holy goodness disgusting! bleh

nice bumps ladies!!!


----------



## ssjad

Any other swimmers here?

I've been holding off on buying maternity bathers as my bump wasn't big enough. But my good one piece bathers are just too small now! 

So I decided to wear my tankini for a few weeks until my bump gets bigger. Tried them on and they fit my bump well, but were a little low in the cleavage area (I've grown about two cup sizes). Didn't think much of it.

Went for a swim and my NIPPLES kept popping OUT!! ROFL - oops!! Made some people happy but it was all both funny and embarrassing! :blush:

So, going maternity bathers shopping this weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I swim but haven't in a while as was told to hold off until 16 wk apt due to early problems, seeing midwife tomorrow so hoping she will say it is now ok! I'll be lucky to fit mi growing nipples let alone my boobs in my tankini!


----------



## ARuppe716

I have coffee or tea everyday, just a small quantity and diluted if possible. I also make sure I drink water after to compensate for the dehydration factor. 

My swimsuits are snug too but a lot of the maternity suits and made for much bigger bumps and I felt weird in them. I bought a tanking at Marshall's for $20 that is a specific cup size to fit my new shape and and the bottoms had a comfortable band on them so I didn't feel like they were digging in. Hopefully I'll be able to wear it for vacation next month!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Coffee in limited amounts is fine dee dee... :). I sometimes grab iced lattes in the morning..doc said it was fine as long as i wasnt drinking it allll day on top of soda and tea lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i still have my 1-2 cups every morning, the drs said in moderation its ok!!! :thumbup:


ARuppe716 said:


> I have coffee or tea everyday, just a small quantity and diluted if possible. I also make sure I drink water after to compensate for the dehydration factor.
> 
> My swimsuits are snug too but a lot of the maternity suits and made for much bigger bumps and I felt weird in them. I bought a tanking at Marshall's for $20 that is a specific cup size to fit my new shape and and the bottoms had a comfortable band on them so I didn't feel like they were digging in. Hopefully I'll be able to wear it for vacation next month!!


----------



## Lauren021406

you can have one cup everyday! I usually have my caffeine in coke for my headaches! As for maternity bathing suits I have bump but not huge and didnt want to spend crazy money so I bought a regular top thats just a little baggy, and bigger bottoms!


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> :cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.
> 
> I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.

I found the brand called chock full o nuts at grocery store. They have a blend that is half decaf half regular. Im addicted to coffee and this blend is a great alternative!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!

thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!


----------



## Little J

Loving the bumps!!


it was kinda wierd at my apt. my Dr. didnt measure the baby.... just said the LO looked normal and on schedule.... i kinda wish she woulda measured oh well, as long as she says things are great, i cant ask for more!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!Click to expand...


At my 12 week they did a guess of boy. All the tests I've done said boy too like you so we will see. ;) I go on August 15th so I have to wait a little bit ... toooo excited!


----------



## sassy_mom

WOOHOO! 16 weeks today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Avocado time!


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!Click to expand...

Babies heartbeat was 156 at the hospital and they told me it was a girl. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!Click to expand...
> 
> Babies heartbeat was 156 at the hospital and they told me it was a girl. :thumbup:Click to expand...



It seriously is driving me crazy not knowing. I don't think it would except she guessed boy so early so there was a hint of knowing. Now I have to wait 4 more weeks!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I won't lie .. we kind of have our hopes up about it being a boy .... we were hoping for a boy this time and then when she told us it looks like a boy it made us so excited. I wish now she wouldn't have said anything because I know we will be disappointed at first if it turns out to be a girl. I know that feeling won't last long but still ... Whatever it is ... I seriously cannot wait to meet it. I think about holding it for the first time. I remember that with DD. Best moment of my entire life. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

I say to dh, are u excited about our new baby girl and his reply is well we don't know for sure it's a girl yet. :haha: he's still holding out hope for a boy. ;) he will be happy either way but since I told him about boy "stuff" dropping up to 22 weeks he thinks he's still got a chance. I told him unlikely. :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

3 more hours to my apppintment
cant wait for the appointment


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I say to dh, are u excited about our new baby girl and his reply is well we don't know for sure it's a girl yet. :haha: he's still holding out hope for a boy. ;) he will be happy either way but since I told him about boy "stuff" dropping up to 22 weeks he thinks he's still got a chance. I told him unlikely. :rofl:

:haha::haha: DH would be so overwhelmed with another girl! He's already outnumbered. HAHA!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> 3 more hours to my apppintment
> cant wait for the appointment

Good luck at your appointment!!


----------



## jrowenj

17 weeks. Im an ugly onion!


----------



## JCh

How's the baby bumps coming along?


----------



## BabyDust04

I have caffine with one meal a day. Usually, sweet tea. There are some days when I don't have any, but on the days I do, I never drink more than 1-2 cups.


----------



## ARuppe716

Just got back from my doctor's appointment...finally got to hear the heartbeat :) A nice solid 145. My mom came with me this time and she was so excited!! Next appointment is on the 20th and we'll find out the gender...it's killing me not knowing! But my dad keeps saying that we'll know the rest of our lives so we should enjoy this part :)


----------



## JCh

ARuppe716 said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment...finally got to hear the heartbeat :) A nice solid 145. My mom came with me this time and she was so excited!! Next appointment is on the 20th and we'll find out the gender...it's killing me not knowing! But my dad keeps saying that we'll know the rest of our lives so we should enjoy this part :)

I desperately want to know SO badly! 
And yes u will know for the rest of their life but it's special and u can bond more IMO once you know what they are! PLUS the shopping!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my doctor's appointment...finally got to hear the heartbeat :) A nice solid 145. My mom came with me this time and she was so excited!! Next appointment is on the 20th and we'll find out the gender...it's killing me not knowing! But my dad keeps saying that we'll know the rest of our lives so we should enjoy this part :)
> 
> I desperately want to know SO badly!
> And yes u will know for the rest of their life but it's special and u can bond more IMO once you know what they are! PLUS the shopping!!!Click to expand...


I love the shopping part!! DH can't make it to the gender reveal so I'm taking my mom with me and DD. We are going to do lunch and then go to the ultrasound and then most likely ... SHOPPING!!! HAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mellywelly

JCh said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my doctor's appointment...finally got to hear the heartbeat :) A nice solid 145. My mom came with me this time and she was so excited!! Next appointment is on the 20th and we'll find out the gender...it's killing me not knowing! But my dad keeps saying that we'll know the rest of our lives so we should enjoy this part :)
> 
> I desperately want to know SO badly!
> And yes u will know for the rest of their life but it's special and u can bond more IMO once you know what they are! PLUS the shopping!!!Click to expand...

I'm the other way, I'm much more excited this time at waiting until the birth to find out than I was last time when we found out what we were having. I just can't wait for that moment after all the pain of finding out boy/girl. Plus dh is desperate for a girl, and I couldn't bare to see a look of disappointment at a 20 week scan if it's a boy.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At my 12 week they did a guess of boy. All the tests I've done said boy too like you so we will see. ;) I go on August 15th so I have to wait a little bit ... toooo excited!Click to expand...

Aug. 17th ill find out at well at my early scan :)


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!Click to expand...
> 
> Babies heartbeat was 156 at the hospital and they told me it was a girl. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know the BPM is right in between area! haha only Dr.s can tell when LO shows off his/her goods!


----------



## BabyDust04

Little J said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! Back from my appt. Didn't get to see tiny but heard the heartbeat. 154 ... she said nice and strong. She found it right away. I didn't get a chance to ask all of my questions but what I did get to ask she said is normal. I had a second blood draw for the down syndrome part so next appt I get all of my results back from the genetic screenings. I go on August 15th to find out what tiny is too!!! :D :happydance: I can't wait!
> 
> thats what my LO BPM was!!! i wonder if were having the same gender!!Click to expand...
> 
> Babies heartbeat was 156 at the hospital and they told me it was a girl. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know the BPM is right in between area! haha only Dr.s can tell when LO shows off his/her goods!Click to expand...


For what it's worth, babies heartbeat was 157bpm when they told me boy! :winkwink:


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't think heartbeat can determine gender like the old wives tales think they can. I think my daughter's was always in the 140's. Every baby is different. I wonder how they came up with the heartbeat old wives tale?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think my scan isn't 'til the beginning of Sept! :(


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.
> 
> I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.
> 
> I drink a coffee every morning, I used to have about 6 a day but I cut back. I think one coffee is well within the recommended limit. They say too much can reduce baby's weight but mine was measuring ahead so I figure it isn't hurting.Click to expand...
> 
> I drank it. :coffee: haha Couldn't help it, but it was half milk half coffee and super small cup, so my conscience isn't really bothering me. Thank you for the reassurance.Click to expand...

You can have 200mg of caffeine daily safely during pregnancy. Don't feel guilty!


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.
> 
> I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.
> 
> I found the brand called chock full o nuts at grocery store. They have a blend that is half decaf half regular. Im addicted to coffee and this blend is a great alternative!Click to expand...

Folger's make a 1/2 caf as well.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm dying for a cup of coffee... :( reading into it. I only want one small cup, with a bit of coffee.
> 
> I think hubby is sleeping up with pregnancy too :haha: he's been sleeping since 6 something. I went in and asked him if he wanted to wake up and said no, haha, so I'll just let him sleep 'til the morrow. Hahaha.
> 
> I drink a coffee every morning, I used to have about 6 a day but I cut back. I think one coffee is well within the recommended limit. They say too much can reduce baby's weight but mine was measuring ahead so I figure it isn't hurting.Click to expand...
> 
> I drank it. :coffee: haha Couldn't help it, but it was half milk half coffee and super small cup, so my conscience isn't really bothering me. Thank you for the reassurance.Click to expand...
> 
> You can have 200mg of caffeine daily safely during pregnancy. Don't feel guilty!Click to expand...

Thanks! I don't usually drink coffee, but yesterday I was dying dying dying for a cup. :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Trying to remember if i posted this already....don't see it in the list tho so sorry if this is a double post.

I went to see my midwife today, everything is fine and i got to hear bubby's hb, it was awesome! She didn't check the rate tho but i didn't care, just hearing it was good enough. Looking forward to my gender scan now :D


----------



## gingermango

Argh has anyones feet/ankles swolen yet?? I was at my grandmas earlier and my little sister looked over and said 'haha Jodee's got cankles', and after checking I can confirm not only have I lost any ankle definition but my feet now seem to expand over my shoes!! This didnt happen till lots further on last time!!!


----------



## Cailidgh

gingermango said:


> Argh has anyones feet/ankles swolen yet?? I was at my grandmas earlier and my little sister looked over and said 'haha Jodee's got cankles', and after checking I can confirm not only have I lost any ankle definition but my feet now seem to expand over my shoes!! This didnt happen till lots further on last time!!!

in my last pregnanc y i had pre-eclampsia, my feet swelled up so bad i couldnt get them into shoes, even the largest mans croc style shoes left indents from teh holes in the top on top of my foot.. it was so embarassing. Plus AFTER i had given birth, only one foot went down! I still had a giant balloon of a right foot! The midwife on the ward had never seen that hapen before! She put it up on a few pillows, and raised it a little higher now and then, and after a few hours it went down, i wish i had tken a photo though becuase it was soooo freaky!


----------



## Cailidgh

my due date has moved, it is now the 13th of january! (I guesstimated 12th jan, doctors guesstimated 16th of jan.. i feel pretty smug that i was closer!)


----------



## Kaiecee

I finally got to hear heart beat baby's was in the 160 range so happy :)


----------



## JCh

Hehehe, isn't it SO exciting! I have my own doppler at home but I got to hear it at the docs - so wonderful!


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would post another bump pic! Here it is 14+5. I think it looks a little bigger, what do y'all think?
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-18142036.jpg
> 
> 
> Beautiful growing bump La Mere!
> 
> I must admit, I'm a little jealous, I have no bump to speak of yet!! Any other first time mammas still bump less?! I'm 5'8 so not a shortie but not super tall. Hope to get a nice round bump soon!!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you, Lillian! I am 5'0", so I am a shorty. I didn't really start showing a proper bumpwith my daughter till I was 6 1/2 - 7 months. You'll get your bump soon!



darkstar said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ewwwwww anyone ever watch pregnant in heels? The chick made a smoothie outta her placenta and drank it!!!!!
> 
> OMG thankfully I didn't watch that! Ewwwwwww.
> 
> It's pretty common here in Maori culture for it to be buried under trees so I was asked whether I wanted to keep it and I declined.Click to expand...

Okay, I don't think I would ever eat/drink my placenta :sick: and I don't judge those who do, but I am not opposed to the idea of it being buried and planting a tree over it. And since I am planning a home birth, it seems a lot more likely that is what I will do with it. 



Kaiecee said:


> I finally got to hear heart beat baby's was in the 160 range so happy :)

:happydance: yay, Kaiecee! I'm so glad for you!


----------



## Lilahbear

I had my 15 week midwife appointment today. It was all a bit boring and felt a bit rushed. Didn't get to hear the heartbeat. Wasn't really expect too, but secretly hoped I would. I got all my 9 week blood test results back and one of them has been bothering me slightly. It was my glucose one which came back at 6.8. She said that 7 is normally the cut of point, but it has me worried as both my parents are Type 2 diabetic. She said they could do another random blood test, but didn't say when or if I actually should. I had been eating a lot of polo mints at the time to help with the morning sickeness so maybe it was in response to that, but I can't help worrying. I think worrying has become my new pastime, which is strange because I was very chilled out the first 12 weeks. I am going to blame it on feeling so rubbish for so long.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

*TMI ALERT* What ever happened to getting constipated? My digestive system has me going to the bathroom at least 3 times a day. :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

^ snap!


----------



## Lilahbear

Re. the placenta discussion I saw a programme ages ago about a women who takes women's placentas and turns them into health capsules for them to take. There was also someone (might have been the same woman, but I can't remember) who made the umbilical cords into heartshaped ornaments you could hang in your house. Urgh!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> *TMI ALERT* What ever happened to getting constipated? My digestive system has me going to the bathroom at least 3 times a day. :/

:haha: I know how you feel. I think for the most part as long as long as your getting enough fluids you won't be constipated. I was hardly constipated with my daughter and haven't been so far *knock on wood* with jb.


----------



## darkstar

Ok this is a vent and a real whine so please feel free to skip if you like, I just have to get it off my chest. I love my OH but he's driving me nuts.
Its winter here and its cold outside. On top of nasal congestion I suffer from hayfever and if I spend time outdoors I end up with flu symptoms from the pollen in the air. Our weather reports do not cover pollen counts like some countries do so I have no idea when is high pollen or low pollen count days to avoid the worst of it, and being pregnant I can't take the usual pills I take at this time of year to reduce it. I generally break out in rashes all over my face too which takes ages to clear, and the itching I get with it is awful, it makes me look diseased so I avoid spending time outdoors gardening when I feel my hayfever niggling so this rash doesn't flair up. Last time it flared up I ended up at a dermotologist in tears because I was tired of people asking me what was wrong with my face. I work part-time from home as well as doing all the house work and we're on a limited budget since my income is minimal, plus I still have days when I feel tired and really not up to going out for the sake of going out and OH tells me he is worried I spend too much time at home! Grrrr. He keeps going on about how I need to leave the house more. To do what? We live in a new area, its 20 minutes drive away to the nearest decent shops, the nearest baby store is hours away so its not like I can fill in time doing that and I don't know anyone in this area to visit (we've been here three weeks). 
He comes home from work and asks if I "went out today". Does he want me to go and have an affair or something just so I'll get out and about? Sheesh. Some guys would be thankful their wife isn't out compulsive shopping or wasting money on lattes. He knows I'm not the social type and I enjoy my own company, I'm not someone that needs to be with others constantly and he admits that he is the same way so I thought he understood that its not unhealthy for me if I don't leave the house.
I might sign up to to some pregnancy pilates classes to shut him up, I've been wanting to do it anyway so I'll spend some money on that lol. And here I was thinking I was being nice and helpful saving money for the land we're purchasing and making sure his dinner was on the table when he gets home 
](*,)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> Ok this is a vent and a real whine so please feel free to skip if you like, I just have to get it off my chest. I love my OH but he's driving me nuts.
> Its winter here and its cold outside. On top of nasal congestion I suffer from hayfever and if I spend time outdoors I end up with flu symptoms from the pollen in the air. Our weather reports do not cover pollen counts like some countries do so I have no idea when is high pollen or low pollen count days to avoid the worst of it, and being pregnant I can't take the usual pills I take at this time of year to reduce it. I generally break out in rashes all over my face too which takes ages to clear, and the itching I get with it is awful, it makes me look diseased so I avoid spending time outdoors gardening when I feel my hayfever niggling so this rash doesn't flair up. Last time it flared up I ended up at a dermotologist in tears because I was tired of people asking me what was wrong with my face. I work part-time from home as well as doing all the house work and we're on a limited budget since my income is minimal, plus I still have days when I feel tired and really not up to going out for the sake of going out and OH tells me he is worried I spend too much time at home! Grrrr. He keeps going on about how I need to leave the house more. To do what? We live in a new area, its 20 minutes drive away to the nearest decent shops, the nearest baby store is hours away so its not like I can fill in time doing that and I don't know anyone in this area to visit (we've been here three weeks).
> He comes home from work and asks if I "went out today". Does he want me to go and have an affair or something just so I'll get out and about? Sheesh. Some guys would be thankful their wife isn't out compulsive shopping or wasting money on lattes. He knows I'm not the social type and I enjoy my own company, I'm not someone that needs to be with others constantly and he admits that he is the same way so I thought he understood that its not unhealthy for me if I don't leave the house.
> I might sign up to to some pregnancy pilates classes to shut him up, I've been wanting to do it anyway so I'll spend some money on that lol. And here I was thinking I was being nice and helpful saving money for the land we're purchasing and making sure his dinner was on the table when he gets home
> ](*,)

I'm exactly like you, I'm a home bug! I'm sorry he doesn't understand that you just prefer it this way. He is worried for you though, so that is nice. Try to be positive and go out but with the proper precautions. :hugs: I have the same problem but not with hubby, his family is always asking What I could possibly be doing at the apartment all day and losing my time... BLAH! I can't really care for them right now. Once you have the baby nobody will ask you to go out because you will have to take care of baby. It will be better then. :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

I ordered some really cute bump stickers from etsy and they arrived today! The first one is 16 weeks...can't wait to take a picture next week!!!


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Ok this is a vent and a real whine so please feel free to skip if you like, I just have to get it off my chest. I love my OH but he's driving me nuts.
> Its winter here and its cold outside. On top of nasal congestion I suffer from hayfever and if I spend time outdoors I end up with flu symptoms from the pollen in the air. Our weather reports do not cover pollen counts like some countries do so I have no idea when is high pollen or low pollen count days to avoid the worst of it, and being pregnant I can't take the usual pills I take at this time of year to reduce it. I generally break out in rashes all over my face too which takes ages to clear, and the itching I get with it is awful, it makes me look diseased so I avoid spending time outdoors gardening when I feel my hayfever niggling so this rash doesn't flair up. Last time it flared up I ended up at a dermotologist in tears because I was tired of people asking me what was wrong with my face. I work part-time from home as well as doing all the house work and we're on a limited budget since my income is minimal, plus I still have days when I feel tired and really not up to going out for the sake of going out and OH tells me he is worried I spend too much time at home! Grrrr. He keeps going on about how I need to leave the house more. To do what? We live in a new area, its 20 minutes drive away to the nearest decent shops, the nearest baby store is hours away so its not like I can fill in time doing that and I don't know anyone in this area to visit (we've been here three weeks).
> He comes home from work and asks if I "went out today". Does he want me to go and have an affair or something just so I'll get out and about? Sheesh. Some guys would be thankful their wife isn't out compulsive shopping or wasting money on lattes. He knows I'm not the social type and I enjoy my own company, I'm not someone that needs to be with others constantly and he admits that he is the same way so I thought he understood that its not unhealthy for me if I don't leave the house.
> I might sign up to to some pregnancy pilates classes to shut him up, I've been wanting to do it anyway so I'll spend some money on that lol. And here I was thinking I was being nice and helpful saving money for the land we're purchasing and making sure his dinner was on the table when he gets home
> ](*,)
> 
> I'm exactly like you, I'm a home bug! I'm sorry he doesn't understand that you just prefer it this way. He is worried for you though, so that is nice. Try to be positive and go out but with the proper precautions. :hugs: I have the same problem but not with hubby, his family is always asking What I could possibly be doing at the apartment all day and losing my time... BLAH! I can't really care for them right now. Once you have the baby nobody will ask you to go out because you will have to take care of baby. It will be better then. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for understanding  He is a therapist so he's used to dealing with people with depression etc so I think he over-analyses sometimes but I know its only because he cares. When I was working full time and stressed with stupid coworkers and bosses he worried then too, can't win :wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

Lilahbear said:


> I had my 15 week midwife appointment today. It was all a bit boring and felt a bit rushed. Didn't get to hear the heartbeat. Wasn't really expect too, but secretly hoped I would. I got all my 9 week blood test results back and one of them has been bothering me slightly. It was my glucose one which came back at 6.8. She said that 7 is normally the cut of point, but it has me worried as both my parents are Type 2 diabetic. She said they could do another random blood test, but didn't say when or if I actually should. I had been eating a lot of polo mints at the time to help with the morning sickeness so maybe it was in response to that, but I can't help worrying. I think worrying has become my new pastime, which is strange because I was very chilled out the first 12 weeks. I am going to blame it on feeling so rubbish for so long.

Usually 28 weeks is the norm for glucose testing. I guess that's when everything is at its peak in pregnancy. But I def think u should try to semi control your diet and be sure u ask for the second test. Diabetes in pregnancy is def not fun to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

I just dug out my daughter and sons ultrasound results. With both of them I didn't have scans until 17/18 weeks and that was the only scan the whole pregnancy so I can't directly compare sizes of the babies, I was thinking that could have been interesting.

I read up on the skull theory and thought I could compare skull shots of all the babies to figure out what sex this one might be and can you believe it, not a single side profile shot of my other kids at all. What the heck?

My sons heartbeat was 130bpm, my daughters was 147bpm and this baby is 146bpm. I know the heartbeats are supposed to be an old wives tale but maybe it means something for each mothers pregnancy? My babies skull looks female shaped don't you think? :thumbup:

Chinese calendar and the baking soda test say boy though.

Waiting to know the sex is killing me :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sassy_mom

Darkstar - I'm sorry you are dealing with that. I agree that I think he is worried for you. If there was a way you could make him understand that his constant nagging is driving you crazy maybe he would lay off. 

DH will ask if I took DD anywhere ... or if we went here or there. I just stare at him like he is stupid now. I can't leave the house because my ms has been so bad. I can do a little on the weekend and that is about all I can do. Even then it is so limited because everything sets me off. When I do go out he says I'm glad to see you out. I try and understand that he just hates that we have to sit in the nice air conditioned house without puking everywhere instead of being in the hot sun melting away being sick .... :haha: ... I do understand how frustrating it can be. Hopefully he will get the picture and zip it and let you relax.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I just dug out my daughter and sons ultrasound results. With both of them I didn't have scans until 17/18 weeks and that was the only scan the whole pregnancy so I can't directly compare sizes of the babies, I was thinking that could have been interesting.
> 
> I read up on the skull theory and thought I could compare skull shots of all the babies to figure out what sex this one might be and can you believe it, not a single side profile shot of my other kids at all. What the heck?
> 
> My sons heartbeat was 130bpm, my daughters was 147bpm and this baby is 146bpm. I know the heartbeats are supposed to be an old wives tale but maybe it means something for each mothers pregnancy? My babies skull looks female shaped don't you think? :thumbup:
> 
> Chinese calendar and the baking soda test say boy though.
> 
> Waiting to know the sex is killing me :dohh:


I can't tell enough between a boy and girl to make a guess based on the skull theory. I can't use that theory because the picture I have the baby is rolling or doing something crazy and you can't really see any definite shot of the head.


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> I ordered some really cute bump stickers from etsy and they arrived today! The first one is 16 weeks...can't wait to take a picture next week!!!

what are bump stickers?


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:



> Darkstar - I'm sorry you are dealing with that. I agree that I think he is worried for you. If there was a way you could make him understand that his constant nagging is driving you crazy maybe he would lay off.
> 
> DH will ask if I took DD anywhere ... or if we went here or there. I just stare at him like he is stupid now. I can't leave the house because my ms has been so bad. I can do a little on the weekend and that is about all I can do. Even then it is so limited because everything sets me off. When I do go out he says I'm glad to see you out. I try and understand that he just hates that we have to sit in the nice air conditioned house without puking everywhere instead of being in the hot sun melting away being sick .... :haha: ... I do understand how frustrating it can be. Hopefully he will get the picture and zip it and let you relax.

I hope so too! We usually grocery shop together on weekends but he insisted i go alone today while he's at work so I "get out and about, it will be good for you!" I almost kicked him in the nuts, usually he likes shopping together so he gets his junk food. 
I thought he'd be more understanding because he knows I hate cold weather. Men are just frustrating.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I just dug out my daughter and sons ultrasound results. With both of them I didn't have scans until 17/18 weeks and that was the only scan the whole pregnancy so I can't directly compare sizes of the babies, I was thinking that could have been interesting.
> 
> I read up on the skull theory and thought I could compare skull shots of all the babies to figure out what sex this one might be and can you believe it, not a single side profile shot of my other kids at all. What the heck?
> 
> My sons heartbeat was 130bpm, my daughters was 147bpm and this baby is 146bpm. I know the heartbeats are supposed to be an old wives tale but maybe it means something for each mothers pregnancy? My babies skull looks female shaped don't you think? :thumbup:
> 
> Chinese calendar and the baking soda test say boy though.
> 
> Waiting to know the sex is killing me :dohh:
> 
> 
> I can't tell enough between a boy and girl to make a guess based on the skull theory. I can't use that theory because the picture I have the baby is rolling or doing something crazy and you can't really see any definite shot of the head.Click to expand...

With boys the forehead is supposed to slop backwards. I got myself all excited to dig up the other kids ones but I guess the technology wasn't so good back then and the pictures are terrible. And I never had NT ones back then as it didn't exist so there are no good side profile shots of the head. God I feel old lol.


----------



## ARuppe716

Bump stickers are round stickers that list a number for how many week you are... Like the monthly stickers they make for babies. I got a set that are black grey and purple si I can wear them on my purple maternity tee each time I take a pic :) here's the link to what I got...https://www.etsy.com/listing/95679847/12-weekly-pregnancy-mama-to-be-maternity?ref=cat_gallery_39


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar - I'm sorry you are dealing with that. I agree that I think he is worried for you. If there was a way you could make him understand that his constant nagging is driving you crazy maybe he would lay off.
> 
> DH will ask if I took DD anywhere ... or if we went here or there. I just stare at him like he is stupid now. I can't leave the house because my ms has been so bad. I can do a little on the weekend and that is about all I can do. Even then it is so limited because everything sets me off. When I do go out he says I'm glad to see you out. I try and understand that he just hates that we have to sit in the nice air conditioned house without puking everywhere instead of being in the hot sun melting away being sick .... :haha: ... I do understand how frustrating it can be. Hopefully he will get the picture and zip it and let you relax.
> 
> I hope so too! We usually grocery shop together on weekends but he insisted i go alone today while he's at work so I "get out and about, it will be good for you!" I almost kicked him in the nuts, usually he likes shopping together so he gets his junk food.
> I thought he'd be more understanding because he knows I hate cold weather. Men are just frustrating.Click to expand...



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Oh man!!!! I laughed so hard when you said you almost kicked him in the nuts. :haha::haha: But really you would think he would think about you not wanting to be out in the cold. Men are very frustrating!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Bump stickers are round stickers that list a number for how many week you are... Like the monthly stickers they make for babies. I got a set that are black grey and purple si I can wear them on my purple maternity tee each time I take a pic :) here's the link to what I got...https://www.etsy.com/listing/95679847/12-weekly-pregnancy-mama-to-be-maternity?ref=cat_gallery_39

those are really cute!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you! I was like a little kid at Christmas waiting for the envelope to come in the mail!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jcpennies had sale on maternity jeans...i got a really cute pair for 8 bucks! They actually make my chunk legs look skinny lol. I kinda wanna wear them all the time now, so comfortable!


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls.

Once again i'm sorry for being so absent lately.

When i went on holidays we had alot of dramas with the pregnancy with bleeding and what not and i didn't really want to come on here and post all about it because i didn't want to freak anyone on here out and i also just didn't want to talk about it and relive it all. So i've really hidden myself away in my journal mostly and don't venture out often. But i know the team blues and team pinks are going to be popping up very soon so i'll try check daily again.

So since my hiatus i had a list of updates for post one and also a few people PMd me. So whatever has happened between then and now i've completely missed so please update me with further changes that haven't been done. 

These are the ones i have done
DATE CHANGES - please note date changes are a pain if i change it only to have to change it back because your doc wants to keep the original date, so pretty please be sure it's a permanent change when you ask me to change it.
Lauren021406 5th-2nd 
Claireb86 6th-5th January
Nikkilewis14 23rd-19th
CT1 2nd-1stJan
gingermango jan 4th-7th
MissMummy2Be 16th Jan
Lillian33 Jan 8th

NEWBIES
DittyByrd jan 16th
LeeLouClare jan 12th
Loub127 Jan 3rd
zoeelouisee Jan 8th
TMT2012plus1 jan 22nd

TEAM YELLOWS
AllieIA yellow
duckytwins yellow
katieb yellow


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to see you Betheny. I was thinking about you today and was hoping everything was ok. :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Glad to see you back, Betheney! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jcpennies had sale on maternity jeans...i got a really cute pair for 8 bucks! They actually make my chunk legs look skinny lol. I kinda wanna wear them all the time now, so comfortable!

Ya know for how long?:flower:


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much for the welcome back and the kind thoughts ladies


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm definitley wearing nothing but maternity clothes. Wouldn't say its because of bump... but rather pudge. They are so comfortable.


----------



## Kaiecee

welcome back :)


----------



## Betheney

have we had any team pinks or team blues yet??


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> Ok this is a vent and a real whine so please feel free to skip if you like, I just have to get it off my chest. I love my OH but he's driving me nuts.
> Its winter here and its cold outside. On top of nasal congestion I suffer from hayfever and if I spend time outdoors I end up with flu symptoms from the pollen in the air. Our weather reports do not cover pollen counts like some countries do so I have no idea when is high pollen or low pollen count days to avoid the worst of it, and being pregnant I can't take the usual pills I take at this time of year to reduce it. I generally break out in rashes all over my face too which takes ages to clear, and the itching I get with it is awful, it makes me look diseased so I avoid spending time outdoors gardening when I feel my hayfever niggling so this rash doesn't flair up. Last time it flared up I ended up at a dermotologist in tears because I was tired of people asking me what was wrong with my face. I work part-time from home as well as doing all the house work and we're on a limited budget since my income is minimal, plus I still have days when I feel tired and really not up to going out for the sake of going out and OH tells me he is worried I spend too much time at home! Grrrr. He keeps going on about how I need to leave the house more. To do what? We live in a new area, its 20 minutes drive away to the nearest decent shops, the nearest baby store is hours away so its not like I can fill in time doing that and I don't know anyone in this area to visit (we've been here three weeks).
> He comes home from work and asks if I "went out today". Does he want me to go and have an affair or something just so I'll get out and about? Sheesh. Some guys would be thankful their wife isn't out compulsive shopping or wasting money on lattes. He knows I'm not the social type and I enjoy my own company, I'm not someone that needs to be with others constantly and he admits that he is the same way so I thought he understood that its not unhealthy for me if I don't leave the house.
> I might sign up to to some pregnancy pilates classes to shut him up, I've been wanting to do it anyway so I'll spend some money on that lol. And here I was thinking I was being nice and helpful saving money for the land we're purchasing and making sure his dinner was on the table when he gets home
> ](*,)

Vent away, that's why we're here :)

Hope it made you feel better and just remember men's brains are so different to ours so they're bound to annoy us sometimes!

Hope you're feeling better now xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome back Betheney, hope all is ok x

I think we may have had one team pink / blue but not too sure.

I need moving to 2nd from 5th but no rush. X


----------



## CharlieO

Welcome Back! Hope you're feeling good.

When you get a chance can you move me from the 22nd to the 19th? I got bumped at my scan. :)


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I just dug out my daughter and sons ultrasound results. With both of them I didn't have scans until 17/18 weeks and that was the only scan the whole pregnancy so I can't directly compare sizes of the babies, I was thinking that could have been interesting.
> 
> I read up on the skull theory and thought I could compare skull shots of all the babies to figure out what sex this one might be and can you believe it, not a single side profile shot of my other kids at all. What the heck?
> 
> My sons heartbeat was 130bpm, my daughters was 147bpm and this baby is 146bpm. I know the heartbeats are supposed to be an old wives tale but maybe it means something for each mothers pregnancy? My babies skull looks female shaped don't you think? :thumbup:
> 
> Chinese calendar and the baking soda test say boy though.
> 
> Waiting to know the sex is killing me :dohh:
> 
> 
> I can't tell enough between a boy and girl to make a guess based on the skull theory. I can't use that theory because the picture I have the baby is rolling or doing something crazy and you can't really see any definite shot of the head.Click to expand...

I dug ds scan pic out a few weeks ago too, to compare skull shapes. His definitely fit the boy shape. This one is so rounded it looks like it's wearing a shower cap! So hoping girl this time. I think girl for yours too.


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I just dug out my daughter and sons ultrasound results. With both of them I didn't have scans until 17/18 weeks and that was the only scan the whole pregnancy so I can't directly compare sizes of the babies, I was thinking that could have been interesting.
> 
> I read up on the skull theory and thought I could compare skull shots of all the babies to figure out what sex this one might be and can you believe it, not a single side profile shot of my other kids at all. What the heck?
> 
> My sons heartbeat was 130bpm, my daughters was 147bpm and this baby is 146bpm. I know the heartbeats are supposed to be an old wives tale but maybe it means something for each mothers pregnancy? My babies skull looks female shaped don't you think? :thumbup:
> 
> Chinese calendar and the baking soda test say boy though.
> 
> Waiting to know the sex is killing me :dohh:
> 
> 
> I can't tell enough between a boy and girl to make a guess based on the skull theory. I can't use that theory because the picture I have the baby is rolling or doing something crazy and you can't really see any definite shot of the head.Click to expand...
> 
> I dug ds scan pic out a few weeks ago too, to compare skull shapes. His definitely fit the boy shape. This one is so rounded it looks like it's wearing a shower cap! So hoping girl this time. I think girl for yours too.Click to expand...

Thanks. Looking at it I think girl too, its taken me a while to admit it though I wanted a boy up until now but I'm getting my head around having another girl  OH will be thrilled if it is (his kids are all boys) so I would love to give him a girl.
My daughter is very intuitive and she's convinced it's a girl.


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Welcome back Betheney, hope all is ok x
> 
> I think we may have had one team pink / blue but not too sure.
> 
> I need moving to 2nd from 5th but no rush. X




CharlieO said:


> Welcome Back! Hope you're feeling good.
> 
> When you get a chance can you move me from the 22nd to the 19th? I got bumped at my scan. :)

No worries girls, i'll do what i did last time and keep a list on my computer of changes to be made and then do it all at once so i'm not doing them every single day, it's just easier that way. But you're both now on the list so will get done in due time.


----------



## Betheney

hey girls i made this tonight and it totally worked!!! not completely gourmet but it definitely hit the spot for a chocolate desert craving.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/brownie1.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/brownie2.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Jcpennies had sale on maternity jeans...i got a really cute pair for 8 bucks! They actually make my chunk legs look skinny lol. I kinda wanna wear them all the time now, so comfortable!
> 
> Ya know for how long?:flower:Click to expand...

Not sure but i will tell u they always have some sort of maternity clothes on sale..they had tees and shorts, jeans and dress pants for 8$.... I couldnt beleive it..the one jean i love is the duo, dark denim, bootcut..they go Over the belly ... Im going to wear them today! I can officially say my belly is hard ..my reg clothes dont fit! Im going to wear em lol:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oooooo ooooo and im a lemon today and was sick this morning! Ahhhhh ...i see the doc on monday :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill take a bump pic w my new jeans on later too lol.


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> have we had any team pinks or team blues yet??

Due to a trip to the ER this week, I'm pretty sure I'm team :pink: but have another ultrasound Monday morning so you can change me now or wait til they confirm it Monday. :thumbup:


Welcome back!! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

ooooooooh i'll wait till Mon snowangel but am very excited for the update.


----------



## Little J

Betheney said:


> ooooooooh i'll wait till Mon snowangel but am very excited for the update.

BabyDust announced she is team blue!! she found out at 14 weeks i believe! 

I get to find out on aug. 17th :)


----------



## Little J

Nikk- i LOVE wearing my maternity jeans.... they are SO comfy. 

so lastnight, i kept dozing off on the couch so i figured it was time for me to go to bed.... it was 8pm at night!! geez.... this baby is taking alot outta me!

Iv also been suffering from daily headaches :wacko:

my Dr. said i can take tylenol BUT i dont want to have to rely on taking them all the time.... it just sucks! I do all that i can to naturally help them like drink plenty of fluid/water and relax, but it doenst work... i guess my hormones are just raging!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea around week 12 i was mega tired.. Just in the past two days it has eased up... I take 40 min naps over 2-3hr naps lol and ive been going to bed 9:30-10 instead of 8 ... Hiwever my ms is annoying in the morning still... Hopefully this week it decides to go away... Huggingbthe toilet this morning wasnt on my list of things to do on this rainy friday! I have a day plannedw my mom!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Honestly hun i would just take the tylenol! Ull feel a lot better!


----------



## Betheney

my headaches started this week and i'm taking panadol, no point in suffering unnecessarily and panadol is completely safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Betheney

Little J said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> ooooooooh i'll wait till Mon snowangel but am very excited for the update.
> 
> BabyDust announced she is team blue!! she found out at 14 weeks i believe!
> 
> I get to find out on aug. 17th :)Click to expand...

Oh a blue jellybean!!! i'll update her now! thanks so much!!


----------



## Little J

i have taken tylenol a couple times.... but if i took it everytime i had a headache my baby would be all drugged up!!

The Dr. said some patients will drink a little caffeine to help with their headaches, which maybe i should try? But i never really drank much caffeine before falling pregnant anyways... oh well, ill try the little bit of caffeine, otherwise tylenol it is!


----------



## Little J

i like the different colored JB already!! so pretty!!


----------



## Betheney

it's going to be so cute with all those coloured jellybeans!


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome back betheny!


----------



## Lauren021406

has anyone else experienced leg pain? Last night my legs hurt so bad it felt like they were permanently cramped.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i feel silly asking this , but is it the month(of edd) that depends on the color of jelly bean???


Little J said:


> i like the different colored JB already!! so pretty!!


----------



## gingermango

nipsnnibbles said:


> i feel silly asking this , but is it the month(of edd) that depends on the color of jelly bean???
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i like the different colored JB already!! so pretty!!Click to expand...

No hun its the gender of the baby :) pink=girl, blue=boy and yellow=not finding out xx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

oh lol thank you i felt so silly asking bc idk:thumbup:


gingermango said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i feel silly asking this , but is it the month(of edd) that depends on the color of jelly bean???
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i like the different colored JB already!! so pretty!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No hun its the gender of the baby :) pink=girl, blue=boy and yellow=not finding out xxClick to expand...


----------



## LuckyFlutter

My official due date is now 28th Jan. Is it possible to have me moved on the list? I was previously 30th.


----------



## gingermango

Just been for my quad blood test and they weighed me :( Ive gained 2.6kg since I was last weighed 10 weeks ago, which is 5.7lbs, is this ok weight gain?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> has anyone else experienced leg pain? Last night my legs hurt so bad it felt like they were permanently cramped.

Yupp! If i eat a banana or two throughout the day it really helps!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I feel very cheated re my 16 week midwife appointment.
Probably my fault as I was 2 mins late but when I booked they didn't tell me it would be with someone else as my midwife is away. Had I known I would have booked before she went or when she came back.

The midwife who did my apt then got shitty because I hadn't brought a urine sample - no one told me I had to! So went to pee in a cup and hardly nothing as I'd already been, which annoyed her even more! Oh well, I have a small amount of protein in my urine but she said that was normal.

Took my blood pressure at 100/70 said it was fine.
She then found baby on Doppler for about 15 seconds and that was it. Asked if I had any questions and sent me packing.

I'm really annoyed as feel she should have been more welcoming and I would have got more out of it and asked all the questioned I wanted to. She probably spoke about 20 words to be for the whole appointment!

ARGH ! Sorry ladies don't mean to vent but feel cheated of the apt. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm now in bed with a big chocolate bar!


----------



## DittyByrd

Well, I broke down today and finally took a picture of my bump. It seemed to have really grown in the last couple of days which I think corresponds with the discomfort, pulling, and cramping I've had going on. 

I am short with a very short waist so I anticipate showing early but at 14+2 I am worried about how big I may get.
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-20_10-18-46_300.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the belly pic !


----------



## jrowenj

so cute, ditty!


----------



## brieri1

16 weeks today! Woohoo!


----------



## Little J

gingermango said:


> Just been for my quad blood test and they weighed me :( Ive gained 2.6kg since I was last weighed 10 weeks ago, which is 5.7lbs, is this ok weight gain?

Its fine to gain or even lose some weight.

I lost 1lb at my 12 week. hubby got all worried bc he couldnt figure out how i lost weight but my belly is bigger. 

But the Dr. said gaining or losing right now isnt a cause for concern.. (unless your losing a ton)

as long as your eating decent, your fine :)


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> Well, I broke down today and finally took a picture of my bump. It seemed to have really grown in the last couple of days which I think corresponds with the discomfort, pulling, and cramping I've had going on.
> 
> I am short with a very short waist so I anticipate showing early but at 14+2 I am worried about how big I may get.

wahoo for the big belly's showing!!! My other friends that have had babies say you feel big and then plateu for a bit

I just tell ppl im on the "jessica simpson" pregnancy plan, since she showed super early too :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well I feel very cheated re my 16 week midwife appointment.
> Probably my fault as I was 2 mins late but when I booked they didn't tell me it would be with someone else as my midwife is away. Had I known I would have booked before she went or when she came back.
> 
> The midwife who did my apt then got shitty because I hadn't brought a urine sample - no one told me I had to! So went to pee in a cup and hardly nothing as I'd already been, which annoyed her even more! Oh well, I have a small amount of protein in my urine but she said that was normal.
> 
> Took my blood pressure at 100/70 said it was fine.
> She then found baby on Doppler for about 15 seconds and that was it. Asked if I had any questions and sent me packing.
> 
> I'm really annoyed as feel she should have been more welcoming and I would have got more out of it and asked all the questioned I wanted to. She probably spoke about 20 words to be for the whole appointment!
> 
> ARGH ! Sorry ladies don't mean to vent but feel cheated of the apt. X

Sorry, it all sounds hideous. At least she wont be your normal midwife. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> has anyone else experienced leg pain? Last night my legs hurt so bad it felt like they were permanently cramped.

Mine. But I am sad to say I know it was because I went grocery shopping and walked around for about 3 hours. :dohh: Lord, I'm a dinosaur!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well I feel very cheated re my 16 week midwife appointment.
> Probably my fault as I was 2 mins late but when I booked they didn't tell me it would be with someone else as my midwife is away. Had I known I would have booked before she went or when she came back.
> 
> The midwife who did my apt then got shitty because I hadn't brought a urine sample - no one told me I had to! So went to pee in a cup and hardly nothing as I'd already been, which annoyed her even more! Oh well, I have a small amount of protein in my urine but she said that was normal.
> 
> Took my blood pressure at 100/70 said it was fine.
> She then found baby on Doppler for about 15 seconds and that was it. Asked if I had any questions and sent me packing.
> 
> I'm really annoyed as feel she should have been more welcoming and I would have got more out of it and asked all the questioned I wanted to. She probably spoke about 20 words to be for the whole appointment!
> 
> ARGH ! Sorry ladies don't mean to vent but feel cheated of the apt. X

Try not to let her bother you,maybe she's just having a bad day, or maybe she's just a grumpy moo! At least you don't have her as your regular midwife? I didn't take a sample either as they didn't tell me to when I booked it. Your lucky she did the Doppler as they don't normally at the 16 week appt. Are your questions anything we could answer?


----------



## mellywelly

Got a lovely big box through the post today! I've now got my pram (quinny zapp xtra) with a footmuff and a maxi cosi car seat! and Ds has spent the last 3 hours playing with the box, so happiness all round!


----------



## Kaiecee

its funny how even when kids get presents or they find a box it seems to occupy them more than anything lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, so I passed by feeling I had barely any tummy to feeling I have a tummy of a 30 week pregnant woman! I took a picture and I'm wowed. I didn't want to go out yesterday because I felt like I looked humongous. I'm between showing you ladies and not showing you because I might scare you!!!! :cry: I even showed my sister, who has had a HUGE tummy threw out her pregnancy and she said it might be a family thing lol... ok... 

Ok, the red dots show. beginning and end of legs and of tummy...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







07191217321.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Soniamillie01

They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!

I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.

Sorry to moan x


----------



## Little J

cute bump Deedee! 

nah, dont feel that way, i was self concious of my bump too thinking im too big for only being almost 13 weeks along.... but now im sporting it pretty good and proud of it! Baby wants to grow! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:


> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan x

omg i cant belive she would say that ur much nicer than me cuz id call and make a complaint ur at a place u should feel welcolmed and not feel insulted im sorry u had to be treated like that :hugs:


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan x

OMG, that is SO rude! Why would someone even say that!!!

On the swimming front, they actally say it's one of the best forms of exercise and will help ease any back pain too :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Because of my early bleeding they told me not too and to check at this apt so will re start, first thing tomorrow (if I fit in my costume). She was just rude, definitely will say something when see midwife again


----------



## mammaspath

Soniamillie01 said:


> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan x

i seriously cannot beleive she said it was because you were fat........that is so out of controL!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan x

oh my God!!!! That is just plain disgusting that she said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW.. I am SOOOOOO damn itchy too.. my boobs and stomach actually are raw from me scratching so much!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit better after a house clean - haven't said that in a while!

Jrowenj - ah glad it's not just me. Itch itch itch, that's all I seem to do x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, so I passed by feeling I had barely any tummy to feeling I have a tummy of a 30 week pregnant woman! I took a picture and I'm wowed. I didn't want to go out yesterday because I felt like I looked humongous. I'm between showing you ladies and not showing you because I might scare you!!!! :cry: I even showed my sister, who has had a HUGE tummy threw out her pregnancy and she said it might be a family thing lol... ok...
> 
> Ok, the red dots show. beginning and end of legs and of tummy...:wacko:

I think its beautiful!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OMG sonia! I would have flipped on someone!! So not right of her! Glad u do not have to deal with her all the time.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> Well, I broke down today and finally took a picture of my bump. It seemed to have really grown in the last couple of days which I think corresponds with the discomfort, pulling, and cramping I've had going on.
> 
> I am short with a very short waist so I anticipate showing early but at 14+2 I am worried about how big I may get.

I think it is a cute bump, Ditty! I feel like I am really about to pop. My stomach and back muscles have really started becoming sore and uncomfortable. How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking. I am 5'0" and this is what I looked like with my daughter at about 7 1/2 - 8 months..

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Photo01281700_1-1.jpg



DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, so I passed by feeling I had barely any tummy to feeling I have a tummy of a 30 week pregnant woman! I took a picture and I'm wowed. I didn't want to go out yesterday because I felt like I looked humongous. I'm between showing you ladies and not showing you because I might scare you!!!! :cry: I even showed my sister, who has had a HUGE tummy threw out her pregnancy and she said it might be a family thing lol... ok...
> 
> Ok, the red dots show. beginning and end of legs and of tummy...:wacko:

:happydance: Dee Dee, it's beautiful!! :hugs: 



Soniamillie01 said:


> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan x

That is absolutely ridiculous that she would even think that was an okay thing to say!!! :growl: I wouldn't have been able to bite my tongue if someone had said that to me.



AFM: :happydance: I'm an orange today!!!! Will try to take a pic sometime today or in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Well, I broke down today and finally took a picture of my bump. It seemed to have really grown in the last couple of days which I think corresponds with the discomfort, pulling, and cramping I've had going on.
> 
> I am short with a very short waist so I anticipate showing early but at 14+2 I am worried about how big I may get.
> 
> I think it is a cute bump, Ditty! I feel like I am really about to pop. My stomach and back muscles have really started becoming sore and uncomfortable. How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking. I am 5'0" and this is what I looked like with my daughter at about 7 1/2 - 8 months..
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Photo01281700_1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I passed by feeling I had barely any tummy to feeling I have a tummy of a 30 week pregnant woman! I took a picture and I'm wowed. I didn't want to go out yesterday because I felt like I looked humongous. I'm between showing you ladies and not showing you because I might scare you!!!! :cry: I even showed my sister, who has had a HUGE tummy threw out her pregnancy and she said it might be a family thing lol... ok...
> 
> Ok, the red dots show. beginning and end of legs and of tummy...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Dee Dee, it's beautiful!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan xClick to expand...
> 
> That is absolutely ridiculous that she would even think that was an okay thing to say!!! :growl: I wouldn't have been able to bite my tongue if someone had said that to me.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: :happydance: I'm an orange today!!!! Will try to take a pic sometime today or in the next couple of days!!!Click to expand...

5'3" on a good day!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thank you! I have to clean that mirror lol! 
I still feel like they just look like fluff of my two separate stomachs hahahahaha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My insurance called. I'm not sure if it's what insurance do, but It was a nurse to tell me they were on call for me 24/7. It was nice and they asked me all the questions my dr did to stay on top of me if anything happens. They also said they sent me a box with gifts and a $25 gift card for babies r us. I thought it was pretty darn cool.


----------



## Lillian33

Deedee & Ditty amazing bumps!!!!! Again very jealous! 

Soniamillie I'm so sorry you had to deal with such a rude & miserable cow, but good news you can go swimming again :)

Welcome back Betheney, we've missed you!

Hope the rest of you ladies are feeling good, the weekend is here!!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well I feel very cheated re my 16 week midwife appointment.
> Probably my fault as I was 2 mins late but when I booked they didn't tell me it would be with someone else as my midwife is away. Had I known I would have booked before she went or when she came back.
> 
> The midwife who did my apt then got shitty because I hadn't brought a urine sample - no one told me I had to! So went to pee in a cup and hardly nothing as I'd already been, which annoyed her even more! Oh well, I have a small amount of protein in my urine but she said that was normal.
> 
> Took my blood pressure at 100/70 said it was fine.
> She then found baby on Doppler for about 15 seconds and that was it. Asked if I had any questions and sent me packing.
> 
> I'm really annoyed as feel she should have been more welcoming and I would have got more out of it and asked all the questioned I wanted to. She probably spoke about 20 words to be for the whole appointment!
> 
> ARGH ! Sorry ladies don't mean to vent but feel cheated of the apt. X

Poor you. That sounds rubbish! I have to say my 15 week appointment wasn't much better. My midwife was lovely, but the people before us were running late and I felt that we were pushed through really quickly. I didn't get a chance to ask half the questions I wanted to and I didn't even get to hear the heartbeat (apparently they don't do that at 15 weeks in case they can't hear anything and then they have to send you up to the hospital). I brought a urine sample along because I was sure she told me to, but when I produced it she looked at me like I was mad and told me she wasn't expecting me to bring one. Grrr! I left feeling a bit cheated too. I still have some questions which are bothering me and which I would liked to have talked about in more details so I am going to try and get an appointment with my Dr next week to discuss as my next MW appointment isn't for 6 weeks.


----------



## Lilahbear

snowangel187 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> I had my 15 week midwife appointment today. It was all a bit boring and felt a bit rushed. Didn't get to hear the heartbeat. Wasn't really expect too, but secretly hoped I would. I got all my 9 week blood test results back and one of them has been bothering me slightly. It was my glucose one which came back at 6.8. She said that 7 is normally the cut of point, but it has me worried as both my parents are Type 2 diabetic. She said they could do another random blood test, but didn't say when or if I actually should. I had been eating a lot of polo mints at the time to help with the morning sickeness so maybe it was in response to that, but I can't help worrying. I think worrying has become my new pastime, which is strange because I was very chilled out the first 12 weeks. I am going to blame it on feeling so rubbish for so long.
> 
> Usually 28 weeks is the norm for glucose testing. I guess that's when everything is at its peak in pregnancy. But I def think u should try to semi control your diet and be sure u ask for the second test. Diabetes in pregnancy is def not fun to deal with. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Snowangel. Luckily I cut the mints out of my diet a few weeks ago and have been trying to be sensible. I am going to try and see my Dr next week and ask for another test, just to put my mind at rest. Given my family history it is something I am a bit nervous about.


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo i dont have any kids yet, but i have a precious dog who i swear is like our baby...im so sick of everyone telling me that shes going to be ignored and forgotten once baby comes. Its insulting!


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Well, I broke down today and finally took a picture of my bump. It seemed to have really grown in the last couple of days which I think corresponds with the discomfort, pulling, and cramping I've had going on.
> 
> I am short with a very short waist so I anticipate showing early but at 14+2 I am worried about how big I may get.
> 
> I think it is a cute bump, Ditty! I feel like I am really about to pop. My stomach and back muscles have really started becoming sore and uncomfortable. How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking. I am 5'0" and this is what I looked like with my daughter at about 7 1/2 - 8 months..
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Photo01281700_1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I passed by feeling I had barely any tummy to feeling I have a tummy of a 30 week pregnant woman! I took a picture and I'm wowed. I didn't want to go out yesterday because I felt like I looked humongous. I'm between showing you ladies and not showing you because I might scare you!!!! :cry: I even showed my sister, who has had a HUGE tummy threw out her pregnancy and she said it might be a family thing lol... ok...
> 
> Ok, the red dots show. beginning and end of legs and of tummy...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Dee Dee, it's beautiful!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> They were just general reassurance questions. I wanted to know if I can start swimming again but managed to get that one in quickly and she said its fine. I've been really itchy lately, mainly my back tummy and boobs so just assuming it growth spurt!
> 
> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.
> 
> Sorry to moan xClick to expand...
> 
> That is absolutely ridiculous that she would even think that was an okay thing to say!!! :growl: I wouldn't have been able to bite my tongue if someone had said that to me.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: :happydance: I'm an orange today!!!! Will try to take a pic sometime today or in the next couple of days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 5'3" on a good day!Click to expand...

Haha, still taller than me! 



DeedeeBeester said:


> Thank you! I have to clean that mirror lol!
> I still feel like they just look like fluff of my two separate stomachs hahahahaha

You are most welcome! I still say you and your bump are beautiful!


----------



## Soniamillie01

DeedeeBeester said:


> Thank you! I have to clean that mirror lol!
> I still feel like they just look like fluff of my two separate stomachs hahahahaha

Hun this put a smile on my face re two tummies. My adorable niece always asked me why I have two tummies, I tell her it's because I eat too much and she always says but your not fat and then how she thinks I just got more than others so I can give better hugs. So cute. She is 4. She is obsessed with our baby, her and DH have a really special relationship and we were a little worried about telling her but she took it well. She always asks if pumpkin, she can't pay pipkin, is in tummy 1 or 2 and then always gives DH a kiss, then me then my tummy. Ahhh I love it x


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Soooo i dont have any kids yet, but i have a precious dog who i swear is like our baby...im so sick of everyone telling me that shes going to be ignored and forgotten once baby comes. Its insulting!

well that is just rude. They must not be pet people.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilalbear - sorry to hear that you were in the same boat, I'm definitely going to ask to see my midwife when she is back. I don't mind not being re tested but would just like the opportunity to ask q's


----------



## Lilahbear

jrowenj said:


> Soooo i dont have any kids yet, but i have a precious dog who i swear is like our baby...im so sick of everyone telling me that shes going to be ignored and forgotten once baby comes. Its insulting!

I think that is rubbish that people are saying that to you. We have two cats who are like our babies and we are going to try our best to make them feel included and not ignored! I think the cats are already sensing something is up. They don't tend to climb over my stomach now and if I am lying down they both like to curl up beside my stomach. I wonder if it is warmer than the rest of me or whether they sense Little Bean is in there.


----------



## mamadonna

Wow this thread is moving as fast as ever!sorry its been a while girls but i do think of you all and hope ur all keeping well,congratulations on the team pinks and blues


----------



## Lauren021406

Question for you ladies: If you are 17 weeks pregnant how many months are you? Ive read some places that 17weeks starts your 5th month and some say your 5th month doesnt start until week 18


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have to clean that mirror lol!
> I still feel like they just look like fluff of my two separate stomachs hahahahaha
> 
> Hun this put a smile on my face re two tummies. My adorable niece always asked me why I have two tummies, I tell her it's because I eat too much and she always says but your not fat and then how she thinks I just got more than others so I can give better hugs. So cute. She is 4. She is obsessed with our baby, her and DH have a really special relationship and we were a little worried about telling her but she took it well. She always asks if pumpkin, she can't pay pipkin, is in tummy 1 or 2 and then always gives DH a kiss, then me then my tummy. Ahhh I love it xClick to expand...

Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only hope to have such a sweet son/daughter one day! And yeah, I've always had two tummies, so does my mom and my sister. Haha. I'm very use to it actually. But they recently seem to have just grown LOL to an extent I never had them before and makes me a little insecure :blush: I can't wait for them to completely morph into one hahahahaha and look like a complete preggo tummy, although some insist it's there, I differ. haha


----------



## La Mere

Lauren021406 said:


> Question for you ladies: If you are 17 weeks pregnant how many months are you? Ive read some places that 17weeks starts your 5th month and some say your 5th month doesnt start until week 18

Month 1 = Weeks 1-4 Month 2 = Weeks 5-8 Month 3 = Weeks 9-13 Month 4 = Weeks 14-17 Month 5 = Weeks 18-21 Month 6 = Weeks 22-26 Month 7 = Weeks 27-30 Month 8 = Weeks 31-35 Month 9 = Weeks 36-40.

I just looked it up myself and I found this. HTH.


----------



## La Mere

Since I'm 15 weeks today, here's my orange bump :haha:
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-20145602-1-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-20145549-1.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Since I'm 15 weeks today, here's my orange bump :haha:
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-20145602-1-1.jpg
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-20145549-1.jpg

Cute cute cute cute! :) :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Since I'm 15 weeks today, here's my orange bump :haha:
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-20145602-1-1.jpg
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-07-20145549-1.jpg
> 
> Cute cute cute cute! :) :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you, Dee Dee!! :hugs: I posted a couple of recent pics of my DD in my journal!! I couldn't help it! Those pics were just too cute.. :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

lovin all the bump pics........i need to add one........but i don't think ive changed much since 8 weeks


----------



## ARuppe716

Here is my first posted bump pic...15+2
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## La Mere

ARuppe716 said:


> Here is my first posted bump pic...15+2

Cute bump!:happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you!! I'm finally starting to feel less self conscious and more proud of my bump :)


----------



## Betheney

HUGE POST FROM ME!!! 

luckflutter you're added to the list and will update when i do everyone else.

Here is my bump at 13 weeks


Spoiler
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/13w4.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/13w3.jpg

Here is my bump at 15 weeks


Spoiler
here's the 15 week bump

I had a great night with my girlfriends just drinking cocktails (mocktails for me), it was super fun.

When i got home and got undressed i thought my bump looked huge so grabbed a pic
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20120715_024710.jpg

Me and Eva bug
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20120714_195754.jpg

Side on shot with bump.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20120715_024347.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20120714_195730.jpg



Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm annoyed because when she did the Doppler she was like that's the loudest I will get it because your fat, her exact words! I've had it so loud at home (didn't tell her that) and she didn't even move it. I'll definitely be checking who I'm booked with next time.

When i was pregnant with Eva my fundal height measured SPOT ON the entire pregnancy at 30 ish weeks i had a different doctor who said shocked "OH!!! you're measuring spot one" i replied "yeah i have been the whole pregnancy" and she said "i'm just so surprised because you're fatter than most, usually babies to large women are big babies" hahahahahaha i just openly laughed at her lack of tact and total moronic statement, i still laugh about it now and it doesn't upset in me the slightest. I'm 15kgs lighter this time compared to last but even last time i was by no means an obese woman, i was just a bit over weight.



jrowenj said:


> Soooo i dont have any kids yet, but i have a precious dog who i swear is like our baby...im so sick of everyone telling me that shes going to be ignored and forgotten once baby comes. Its insulting!

I think alot of families are different, i see alot treat their pets the same as ever and they're just as loved as before. But it's true that some don't. My dog was the centre of my universe before Eva, i insisted on flying her all over the country whenever i had to fly anywhere because i couldn't stand to be without her, despite the fact she was 30kgs and you pay for a ticket for the dog and then per kg. I used to just spend my days cuddling her and doing everything with her. Now i barely look at her and she has really been ignored by me. My husband still gives her alot of attention and because i'm aware of the difference of my behaviour towards her the last couple of months i've tried to make an effort to treat her better and love her more. But it's just so hard, she sheds way too much fur to be let in the house as much as she used to be, once Eva started crawling there was really no option but to put her outside, no matter how much you vacuumed the fur was EVERYWHERE and always all over poor old Evas face and hands. Now i'm pregnant i shit you not the smell of the dog makes me vomit so i really have to have her locked outside all day because as long as she's inside i vomit. So because of these reasons and the fact we are now separated so much during the day our love has dwindled... but like i said as of a month ago i'm making a big effort to make her apart of the family again, since i've stopped being so sick i let her in the house more and more and i'm trying to cuddle and pat her more and more. But it's hard because i'm forcing myself to do it, i definitely don't feel the same way as i used to. Poor puppy dog :-( so i'm really trying to reactivate my love for her and i think it's working i'm starting to really like her again, 3 months ago all i could think was how much of a pain in the arse she is, and she really is a beautiful dog. She's a 3 yr old chow chow.



Lauren021406 said:


> Question for you ladies: If you are 17 weeks pregnant how many months are you? Ive read some places that 17weeks starts your 5th month and some say your 5th month doesnt start until week 18

This website is the BEST to go off, keep it bookmarked

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## Kaiecee

all ur bump pics are so cute:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Soooo i dont have any kids yet, but i have a precious dog who i swear is like our baby...im so sick of everyone telling me that shes going to be ignored and forgotten once baby comes. Its insulting!

I get the same! Really annoying because i adore my puppy!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! I had a lot to catch up on today. I spent the whole day out with DH. He had the day off today and I felt good all day. It has been wonderful!! 

I love all the bump pics! I was sporting my bump today! I found some GREAT shorts at Target. They are the ones with the band that comes all the way up! OMG sooooo comfy!!! I love them. I definitely will be wearing ones with the high belly band from now on. They are great. And they don't leave that ridiculous line in the middle that makes you look fat and not pregnant. I love it!!!


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,

I am hoping to join you all.
I have been following this thread for some time but too scared to post until now.
I'll cut a long story short- my fiancé and I had been trying for our first for about a year. I have been very fortunate and able to get pregnant quite easily. Staying pregnant has been a challenge. We lost our first baby aug last year at about 6-7 weeks. We found out we were expecting again in November. Everything was going ok. A few scares here and there. We were having our engagement party when something was wrong. I didn't know what was happening but turns out I have a premature rupture of membrane. Our baby was still fine for another week and a half but I had no amniotic fluid left for him. Drs urged me to induce labour but I couldn't do it. A week and a half later I felt our little boy move for the first time. Later that night I went into labour naturally and our precious boy River was born sleeping at 17+5 weeks.
It was by far the hardest thing we have ever been through. As luck would have it my dr gave us the ok to start trying again after 1 cycle. We couldn't believe how blesses we were but we fell pregnant straight away.
I am now 14+3 weeks pregnant and everything seems and looks great.
I wanted to hold off posting on here till after our 12 week scan. That scan put me forward 9 days so my official due date is 16th jan.
And we will absolutely be staying team yellow.


----------



## DittyByrd

River12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am hoping to join you all.
> I have been following this thread for some time but too scared to post until now.
> I'll cut a long story short- my fiancé and I had been trying for our first for about a year. I have been very fortunate and able to get pregnant quite easily. Staying pregnant has been a challenge. We lost our first baby aug last year at about 6-7 weeks. We found out we were expecting again in November. Everything was going ok. A few scares here and there. We were having our engagement party when something was wrong. I didn't know what was happening but turns out I have a premature rupture of membrane. Our baby was still fine for another week and a half but I had no amniotic fluid left for him. Drs urged me to induce labour but I couldn't do it. A week and a half later I felt our little boy move for the first time. Later that night I went into labour naturally and our precious boy River was born sleeping at 17+5 weeks.
> It was by far the hardest thing we have ever been through. As luck would have it my dr gave us the ok to start trying again after 1 cycle. We couldn't believe how blesses we were but we fell pregnant straight away.
> I am now 14+3 weeks pregnant and everything seems and looks great.
> I wanted to hold off posting on here till after our 12 week scan. That scan put me forward 9 days so my official due date is 16th jan.
> And we will absolutely be staying team yellow.

Welcome, River12! My due date is 1/16 and we're team yellow as well. You will find nothing but support here so don't be afraid to reach out when you are feeling neurotic, nervous for no reason, or are having complications!


----------



## AJThomas

Loving the bump pics!

Welcome River, your story was so touching, i really hope you wont have any scares this time around and that you'll be celebrating with all of us in January when your jellybean arrives.


----------



## River12

Thanks so much dittybyrd and aj. Little steps for us. Our next milestone will be reaching 17+5 when we lost river. It seems to have come around really quick.
It's comforting to be able to discuss any worrys and concerns with ladies who are around the same point in the pregnancies.
We are planning our wedding too so it is keeping me very occupied and I'm not stressing to much now.
I have a great feeling this will be our rainbow baby.


----------



## Soniamillie01

DeedeeBeester said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have to clean that mirror lol!
> I still feel like they just look like fluff of my two separate stomachs hahahahaha
> 
> Hun this put a smile on my face re two tummies. My adorable niece always asked me why I have two tummies, I tell her it's because I eat too much and she always says but your not fat and then how she thinks I just got more than others so I can give better hugs. So cute. She is 4. She is obsessed with our baby, her and DH have a really special relationship and we were a little worried about telling her but she took it well. She always asks if pumpkin, she can't pay pipkin, is in tummy 1 or 2 and then always gives DH a kiss, then me then my tummy. Ahhh I love it xClick to expand...
> 
> Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only hope to have such a sweet son/daughter one day! And yeah, I've always had two tummies, so does my mom and my sister. Haha. I'm very use to it actually. But they recently seem to have just grown LOL to an extent I never had them before and makes me a little insecure :blush: I can't wait for them to completely morph into one hahahahaha and look like a complete preggo tummy, although some insist it's there, I differ. hahaClick to expand...

I know exactly what you mean! She is completely adorable, she is one of 6 (yes 6) from my oldest brother and I just love the relationship she has with DH. When we got married I had to carry her down the aisle as she wasn't having any of it and the she sat on DH lap for the whole ceremony and she said to him you will still love me though won't you? So cute. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

River12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am hoping to join you all.
> I have been following this thread for some time but too scared to post until now.
> I'll cut a long story short- my fiancé and I had been trying for our first for about a year. I have been very fortunate and able to get pregnant quite easily. Staying pregnant has been a challenge. We lost our first baby aug last year at about 6-7 weeks. We found out we were expecting again in November. Everything was going ok. A few scares here and there. We were having our engagement party when something was wrong. I didn't know what was happening but turns out I have a premature rupture of membrane. Our baby was still fine for another week and a half but I had no amniotic fluid left for him. Drs urged me to induce labour but I couldn't do it. A week and a half later I felt our little boy move for the first time. Later that night I went into labour naturally and our precious boy River was born sleeping at 17+5 weeks.
> It was by far the hardest thing we have ever been through. As luck would have it my dr gave us the ok to start trying again after 1 cycle. We couldn't believe how blesses we were but we fell pregnant straight away.
> I am now 14+3 weeks pregnant and everything seems and looks great.
> I wanted to hold off posting on here till after our 12 week scan. That scan put me forward 9 days so my official due date is 16th jan.
> And we will absolutely be staying team yellow.

Hi, and welcome!
I am sorry to hear about your past experiences but so pleased to have you here with us now. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy. X


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls you all look fab :D

here is my 14 week bump from last Wednesday



I have kept to myself this past week as i have been rather sick with a temp and all glad i am finally getting over it :coffee:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lovin the bumps! Now i really got to get a pic on here today lol.


----------



## prayingforbby

Have any of you started sleeping with a pregnancy pillow? The past few nights I had a hard time getting comfortable, but last night was really rough. My back starts hurting 5 mins after I lay on it. Can't sleep on my stomach because that is uncomfortable. I can sleep on my sides, but they start hurting after awhile. Oh the joys of pregnancy :). But I wouldnt change it for anything!.


----------



## gingermango

Argh Ive just bought my pushcahir :happydance: so excited lol. We have had the Icandy apple with the carrycot and carseat in black although I may get a flavour pack once we know the gender. Has anyone else got one or had one of these??

Welcome River, I cant even imagine how hard it must have been for you, I had spontaneous rupture of the membranes at 26 weeks with my dd but they managed to stay till full term with my ds so Ill keep my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## snowangel187

Yesterday's "bump" pic.. There really is a baby in there..I promise. :rofl: I seriously thought I would have popped more by now tho. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







16w3days2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ARuppe716

Snowangel- you look great!


----------



## DittyByrd

prayingforbby said:


> Have any of you started sleeping with a pregnancy pillow? The past few nights I had a hard time getting comfortable, but last night was really rough. My back starts hurting 5 mins after I lay on it. Can't sleep on my stomach because that is uncomfortable. I can sleep on my sides, but they start hurting after awhile. Oh the joys of pregnancy :). But I wouldnt change it for anything!.

I just looked on Ebay last night. There are a number of types. Boppy make one that comes packaged with a wedge. However, there is one called CoolMax that I really was tempted to get but it's about $120! I think it's a good investment. 

I have had very poor sleep the last few nights with lots of tossing and turning. I think it coincides with a growth spurt because I just got a belly outta nowhere.


----------



## Betheney

I have a body pillow that I got last pregnancy cost me $150 and it's worth every penny.it's heaven.


----------



## Lauren021406

I borrowed my sisters pregnancy pillow and love it!


----------



## CharlieO

Oh hiiii Second Trimester! Am I glad to see you or what! Yay for being a lemon!


----------



## La Mere

Welcome River. I am very sorry to hear about your past losses. :hugs: glad everything.is going well for you this time around.


----------



## mellywelly

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soooo i dont have any kids yet, but i have a precious dog who i swear is like our baby...im so sick of everyone telling me that shes going to be ignored and forgotten once baby comes. Its insulting!
> 
> I get the same! Really annoying because i adore my puppy!!Click to expand...


Realistically, my dog will get less attention when this baby comes. I remember how tired I was for months with ds ( although he would wake upto 20 times a night!)

I see my dog as my pet though, not my baby. Luckily he's the most laid back dog I've ever had and I don't think it will bother him. He sleeps in our bedroom and I think I will have to stop that, he won't be happy with me then though!


----------



## mellywelly

River, Welcome! I can't imagine the heartache of what you have been through. Hopefully this pregnacy will give you your rainbow baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome River! Good to see you! I'm sorry to hear about your loss.:hugs:

I love my boppy and my pregnancy pillow. There are definitley perks to having toddlers. Don't throw anything out or give anything away until you are sure your family is complete. :)

I'm pretty sure and positive I'm feeling baby move now. Started about a week ago, just when I layed down at night. But, today I had Peanut butter and Jelly sandwich, a banana and a glass of milk. It made baby move like crazy... Kept thinking this is to early. But obviously its not. Anyone else feeling movement?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/14weeks.jpg

ok finally a bump pic, 14 weeks!


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> Welcome River! Good to see you! I'm sorry to hear about your loss.:hugs:
> 
> I love my boppy and my pregnancy pillow. There are definitley perks to having toddlers. Don't throw anything out or give anything away until you are sure your family is complete. :)
> 
> I'm pretty sure and positive I'm feeling baby move now. Started about a week ago, just when I layed down at night. But, today I had Peanut butter and Jelly sandwich, a banana and a glass of milk. It made baby move like crazy... Kept thinking this is to early. But obviously its not. Anyone else feeling movement?

I've been feeling :baby: move for the past couple weeks! Its awesome! I can feel my tummy getting tighter and harder! 


Nikki: cute bump, hun! :hug:


----------



## Leinzlove

At first I thought I was imagining it... But, I'm sure its baby moving now. It sure does happen sooner the second time around. :)


----------



## Betheney

Leinz I'm the same, there's no doubt now it's the baby.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Leinzlove said:


> At first I thought I was imagining it... But, I'm sure its baby moving now. It sure does happen sooner the second time around. :)

I have started feeling baby move a little over the last 2 or 3 weeks i am amazed at how much sooner i am feeling baby this time compered to with my son


----------



## darkstar

I'm feeling movement pretty clearly too. And if I sneeze (which I do a lot at the moment) it goes nuts


----------



## River12

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.
I can't be sure but I think I am feeling the baby. Feels like bubbles popping in my belly. I can't wait to feel the movements for sure and for OH to feel it also


----------



## mellywelly

darkstar said:


> I'm feeling movement pretty clearly too. And if I sneeze (which I do a lot at the moment) it goes nuts

Same here, and as I can't take anything for hayfever I'm sneezing so much!


----------



## snowangel187

I have been feeling movement for about the last 3 weeks or so. Not all day, everyday. But definitely love when I do. Baby is more active at night. :thumbup:

I've just had a crappy dream. I was in labor. Right now and my dr wasn't doing anything to stop it. I was freaking out and was getting ready to check myself out of the hospital, but then decided to beg the nurse to sneak me an ultrasound and print a bunch of pictures in case baby was delivered and didn't survive. :cry: I hate dreams that feel so real when you wake up. I can't go back to sleep at all. :(


----------



## mammaspath

prayingforbby said:


> Have any of you started sleeping with a pregnancy pillow? The past few nights I had a hard time getting comfortable, but last night was really rough. My back starts hurting 5 mins after I lay on it. Can't sleep on my stomach because that is uncomfortable. I can sleep on my sides, but they start hurting after awhile. Oh the joys of pregnancy :). But I wouldnt change it for anything!.

ugh......last night was my last night of fighting to sleep on my tummy....im going to buy a boppie body pillow today........i can't sleep at all!!!!:flower:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies !!! how is everyones pregnancy going??? im am 16 weeks 6 days and i felt the baby for the first time on july 12th, it was amazing!!
i go for my gender scan on August 6th!!
whats everyones plans for the day???


----------



## mammaspath

I haven't felt the baby move i don't think.........i think mine is just a bunch of gas! LOLOL

but i am one of the last on here for jan due dates so it's to be expected.........i usually feel baby move about 14 weeks for the first time so in a week i hoping for some flutters!

welcome river12........hugs to you and your family........good to see you here!


----------



## mammaspath

finally putting up a bellypic

this is my 12plus5 pic
 



Attached Files:







12plus5.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jrowenj

Boo.. i am 17 weeks and i haven't felt the peanut move


----------



## Soniamillie01

16 + 4 here and not felt pipkin. Hope to soon!
We've been out today and brought our cot bedding, it's so cute. DH rushed home to make it. Babies r us have 20% off ends today so got about £60 off! We so nearly brought our Quinny to as would have saved £150! Will wait for the next sale.


----------



## els1022

I haven't felt baby move yet, either...


----------



## ARuppe716

Felt light flutters an a few distinct movements :) 

So excited... We bought out crib today at Pottery Barn Kids!! It arrives in about 2 weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## brieri1

jrowenj said:


> Boo.. i am 17 weeks and i haven't felt the peanut move

Try laying flat on your back and playing some music. I only ever feel it move when I'm laying down and for some reason, if I play classical music, it'll move when I turn it on and then it'll move again when I shut it off, like it shifts to hear it better.


----------



## Lilahbear

It's so exciting that everyone is beginning to feel their babies move!

I have had a couple of strange feelings the past couple of days, almost like my stomach is lightly growling, but it isn't where I would expect to feel my stomach growling. Maybe it's baby, I don't know, but it's certainly a new feeling.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## darkstar

Ok this is my 15 weeks today bump, excuse the dirty mirror, we moved into a new place a few weeks ago and I still haven't got to cleaning the mirrored doors yet.

I don't think I've grown much in the last couple of weeks as I was showing pretty early anyway, the bump has just got a lot firmer, particularly in the last couple of days.
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling movement pretty clearly too. And if I sneeze (which I do a lot at the moment) it goes nuts
> 
> Same here, and as I can't take anything for hayfever I'm sneezing so much!Click to expand...

I'm the same, I'm either sneezing and blowing my nose or completely blocked up. Last night I gave up trying to breathe through my nose and I think I slept with my mouth open all night because I woke up dying of thirst.


----------



## darkstar

mammaspath said:


> finally putting up a bellypic
> 
> this is my 12plus5 pic

your bump is so cute! Its very neat and tidy :thumbup:


----------



## gingermango

Im an Avocado :) whoop whoop


----------



## Betheney

going out for cocktails with the girlies tonight, Mocktails again for me.


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies, do you know when is the placenta suppose to take over because some say at 12 weeks and others say at 16 weeks :( i am still on progesterone suppositories till placenta takes over. 

i want to buy a pregnancy journal and diary. can you suggest any?


----------



## Betheney

the placenta doesn't take over magically in a day so maybe it starts at 12 weeks and is completed by 16 weeks....

Just a guess.


----------



## CharlieO

Betheney said:


> going out for cocktails with the girlies tonight, Mocktails again for me.

I really dont mind the mocktails - i've had some REALLY tasty drinks lately! :)


----------



## Angelinheaven

Betheney said:


> the placenta doesn't take over magically in a day so maybe it starts at 12 weeks and is completed by 16 weeks....
> 
> Just a guess.

it makes sense :) thanks for the reply! :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

CharlieO said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> going out for cocktails with the girlies tonight, Mocktails again for me.
> 
> I really dont mind the mocktails - i've had some REALLY tasty drinks lately! :)Click to expand...


When i have a mocktail it's usually accompanied with a big *sigh* and the thought "that could do with some alcohol". But there's this fancy cocktail bar in the city that makes the most BANGING mocktails. Even when i wasn't pregnant we'd usually go there before going out drinking and i'd buy the mocktails anyway because they were $10 and the cocktails were $20 and i always figured i'll get wasted on cheaper drinks and enjoy the mocktail which is just as yummy as the cocktail but half the price!!!

Baby bump at 16+3 ready for a night of gossip, mocktails and my gorgeous friends.
Not the best photos of me... i swear i'm better looking than that. lol. I have prettier pics in post 1 of my journal.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/1637.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/16310.jpg


----------



## CharlieO

Betheney said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> going out for cocktails with the girlies tonight, Mocktails again for me.
> 
> I really dont mind the mocktails - i've had some REALLY tasty drinks lately! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When i have a mocktail it's usually accompanied with a big *sigh* and the thought "that could do with some alcohol". But there's this fancy cocktail bar in the city that makes the most BANGING mocktails. Even when i wasn't pregnant we'd usually go there before going out drinking and i'd buy the mocktails anyway because they were $10 and the cocktails were $20 and i always figured i'll get wasted on cheaper drinks and enjoy the mocktail which is just as yummy as the cocktail but half the price!!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean - totally depends where you go, I found a place that did mojitos that were actually tastier than most alcoholic ones! But there have been some nasties too. I will be sad on friday as we're having a works night out and we're all heading to my FAV wine bar, where they really only sell wine, and platers of cured meats and cheeses! so everyone is going to be tucking into my favs and i'll be on the OJ! :(

Very cute pics! Hot momma! :)


----------



## Betheney

Thanks CharlieO!

Sucks about your work do! always the way when you're pregnant. lol. Some mocktails sound so delicious and when you get it they've just poured 3 separate juices into one glass and you're like "eeeeer that's just tropical juice" The cocktail bar we go to has no mocktail menu you just tell them what you feel like and they use their "knowledge and expertise" and make you something. I always ask for something that's minty and lime, the first girl i have no idea what she puts in it but it's fucking amazing, the second girl mushed the lime with watermelon and it was this real fruity limey taste with mint leaves obviously, the next guy who made it decided he'd mix it with ginger ale which sounded awful to me but it turned out like a minty, limey punch kind of drink. They have so many cool things they put in the drinks, my friend asked "can you make me a banana and chocolate cocktail there's none on the menu" and they made it with fresh banana that they mash on the spot and also used cream and custard and some chocolate liquers with a nice big wedge of chocolate hanging out the top. No wonder my friends are always dying to go. lol. i'll try get some piccies of my drinks tonight.


----------



## CharlieO

Betheney said:


> Thanks CharlieO!
> 
> Sucks about your work do! always the way when you're pregnant. lol. Some mocktails sound so delicious and when you get it they've just poured 3 separate juices into one glass and you're like "eeeeer that's just tropical juice" The cocktail bar we go to has no mocktail menu you just tell them what you feel like and they use their "knowledge and expertise" and make you something. I always ask for something that's minty and lime, the first girl i have no idea what she puts in it but it's fucking amazing, the second girl mushed the lime with watermelon and it was this real fruity limey taste with mint leaves obviously, the next guy who made it decided he'd mix it with ginger ale which sounded awful to me but it turned out like a minty, limey punch kind of drink. They have so many cool things they put in the drinks, my friend asked "can you make me a banana and chocolate cocktail there's none on the menu" and they made it with fresh banana that they mash on the spot and also used cream and custard and some chocolate liquers with a nice big wedge of chocolate hanging out the top. No wonder my friends are always dying to go. lol. i'll try get some piccies of my drinks tonight.

OMG sounds awesome! Theres this place in london that's a "secret bar", you walk through this eatery to the back, and theres a a smeg fridge, you open it, and there are stairs behind, walk down, give a password and then you get into this speak easy type bar, they serve drinks in jars and you tell the bartender your fav flavours and they mix you something up based on your favs. SO SO GOOD! I've only been a couple of times but its totally first on the list once I'm drinking again!!! :) Enjoy tonight! x


----------



## jrowenj

I'm having a freak out moment. I listen to my babu on my doppler like every 2 days and its always so easy to find baby. Todayn I couldn't find baby and whem I did I think the heartbeat is so faint and only like 112 bpm. I'm so nervous : (


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> I'm having a freak out moment. I listen to my babu on my doppler like every 2 days and its always so easy to find baby. Todayn I couldn't find baby and whem I did I think the heartbeat is so faint and only like 112 bpm. I'm so nervous : (

Jamie, try not to freak out, wont do either of you any good. Put the doppler away, chill out for a while and keep calm. Try again tomorrow. I know its easier said than done, but bubbs is probably just having a snooze in a tricky position. x x x


----------



## jrowenj

I hope so... I did just wake up and have an empty stomach ..m maybe I will try after breakfast : (


----------



## CharlieO

He or she's probably just grumpy with you for getting prodded about with the doppler and hiding! Honestly, just chill out, have some food and do something else for a while, and you'll be finding bubbs heartbeat later in seconds. BTW this is totally why i dont have a doppler, i'd be doing this every 5 seconds - I know what i'm like!

Big hugs! x


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks charlie!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Getting ready to head to my ultrasound. I'll update when I get back. :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Ok, i ate some food and walked around and just used doppler and heard baby! Guess youre right and baby was being grumpy!!

Cant wait to see ur scan pic, snow!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive been wondering the same about the placenta... Im 14 weeks and still sick every morning... And still overly tired.. I go to the docs this morning.. Imwill be mentioing that i may have a uti...ugh...


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> Ok, i ate some food and walked around and just used doppler and heard baby! Guess youre right and baby was being grumpy!!
> 
> Cant wait to see ur scan pic, snow!!!!

I'm glad! Baby obviously forgave you after you gave it some brekky! :)


----------



## CT1

Found out fri I'm team pink :) can it be put on list pls? x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wooohooooo! Congrats! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

jrowenj said:


> I'm having a freak out moment. I listen to my babu on my doppler like every 2 days and its always so easy to find baby. Todayn I couldn't find baby and whem I did I think the heartbeat is so faint and only like 112 bpm. I'm so nervous : (

Hun, I had this this morning but did find pipkin in a completely different place to where I normally do, more central tummy then right hand side, couldn't really pick it up for a reading but could hear it so just assumed (well trying to assume) that baby was lying awkwardly x


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Getting ready to head to my ultrasound. I'll update when I get back. :thumbup:


Can't wait to hear and see the results!!!! 

Jrowen - Glad you heard :baby: heartbeat. I know that must have been a worrisome moment. 

CT1 - Congrats on the team pink!!! 


I am SOOOO happy that the second trimester has kicked in! Whew! I was going insane. I don't know about the rest of you U.S. ladies but I am over this summer weather!! I am ready for it to cool down. I feel like I am going to melt. My best friend and mom are in the beginning stages of planning my shower and I am excited to have it. We have so much to get done in such a short time I am starting to feel a little overwhelmed. I keep telling myself that I can't worry about things. Just take it one step at a time and we will get everything finished. But it is hard not to dwell on the mountain of a to do list that is looming!! 
Counting down until we get to find out what Tiny is. August can't get here fast enough!!! :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

I ate a couple chocolate chip cookies last night, and then half an hour later I was laying down, and my little one was just going crazy in there. So I just laid there smiling for like 10 minutes while it hopped around until it stopped. I thought that would be it for the day, but later I was lying in bed with my husband and he was talking to my belly and it started moving again. It could've been just random, but he was pretty satisfied with the explanation that our baby was moving to daddy's voice. It was a wonderful moment. 

I have an OBGYN appointment at 9 this morning. Should be scheduling my 2nd trimester ultrasound... I'm so freaking excited.

On a different note, I've gained 4.5 pounds. I was of normal weight before I got pregnant, so I know I'm supposed to gain around 25 pounds, but is that too much too soon or not enough by now? How much have you ladies gained?


----------



## gingermango

brieri1 said:


> I ate a couple chocolate chip cookies last night, and then half an hour later I was laying down, and my little one was just going crazy in there. So I just laid there smiling for like 10 minutes while it hopped around until it stopped. I thought that would be it for the day, but later I was lying in bed with my husband and he was talking to my belly and it started moving again. It could've been just random, but he was pretty satisfied with the explanation that our baby was moving to daddy's voice. It was a wonderful moment.
> 
> I have an OBGYN appointment at 9 this morning. Should be scheduling my 2nd trimester ultrasound... I'm so freaking excited.
> 
> On a different note, I've gained 4.5 pounds. I was of normal weight before I got pregnant, so I know I'm supposed to gain around 25 pounds, but is that too much too soon or not enough by now? How much have you ladies gained?

I was weighed on friday and Ive gained 5lb so far which I think is ok, I was expecting to have gained loads more as my bump seems huge lol


----------



## BabyDust04

Trying not to drive myself crazy, and I know that it is still early on -- but I still am not feeling many flutters or movements. If this was my first it wouldn't concern me as much, but being my second, I would think I would have started feeling more by now. 

I have felt some (at least I am pretty sure I have, I always second guess it). 

I just can't wait until I can feel those regular, can't possibly be anything but the baby, movements. They are so reassuring!


----------



## ARuppe716

Am I the only one feeling worse in the second trimester? I've gotten some really bad headaches! Plus I wake up in the middle of the night wide awake and toss and turn until I fall back asleep... I end up kind if groggy and hazy all day. Ugh.


----------



## Soniamillie01

The first few weeks of second trimester were much the same as the first for me, its only the last week or so that I have started to feel better i.e. no sickness, no tiredness etc. Although I have spoken to soon as was sick this morning, feeling 'normal' now though.

I am not sure but may be feeling the first flutters of movement. Not sure it flutters is the right word but something is definitely going on, if not I am in for some wind this evening :blush: They kind of feel like popping sensations and I have been having them on off all afternoon, now at 16 + 5. Hope it is baby.

We brought of cot bedding yesterday, here is the link for people who would like a peek https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...Cotbed-Bedding-Set(0047565)?searchPosition=12


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ladies, when we bought doppler hubby and I read reviews and instructions. Some of the instructions for them said to only use it 3 times a week no more than 10 minutes per time. That is the reason that we decided not to use it more than once a week just to be completely safe. Did any of you find the same advice?


----------



## AJThomas

Loving the pics, cant wait for scan updates!

AFM, not feeling so hot today, feel like the slightest thing might send me hugging the toilet but so far i've managed to keep it down.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

appointmnt went well this morning, heard baby and was sent for some testing to check for a UTI.. also had blood work which did not go well at all! They had to pick me 4 times because my veins are so tiny and ive been dehydrated from vomiting this morning :( 

Gender scan is still on for september 4th 8:30am :) 

I am on monthly appointments now until month # 8 because everything is progressing as it should! ! Although I am excited I am doing well and so is baby I will not lie.. being able to see tiny and hear tiny every 2 weeks was very reassuring! But thats ok I will get over it.. at 16 weeks i have blood work ..at 18 weeks I have another regular check up to hear baby and then at 20 weeks we see baby again and find out what baby is! Soo excited and counting down the days !!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ladies, when we bought doppler hubby and I read reviews and instructions. Some of the instructions for them said to only use it 3 times a week no more than 10 minutes per time. That is the reason that we decided not to use it more than once a week just to be completely safe. Did any of you find the same advice?

The instructions that came with it said it could be used for daily check of fhr. Also said three times a day that were best for making sure there wasn't fetal destress. 30 min after you get up in the morning, an hour after lunch and 30 min before bed. I usually listen once a day, but lately I have been waiting a couple days in between.

CT1- congrats on team pink!

BabyDust- I know what you mean! I have been.feeling :baby: for a lil while nlw, but still think sometimes its just gas or something :haha:

AFM: I felt like crap last night. I made some guacamole for hubby and DD since they just love avacados, and I don't lol. But I tried some and actually liked it! A lil while after eating it I started feeling horrible. I was having terrible cramps and ended up throwing up hours. later. :sick:


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies! Just got back from my OB appointment. Baby's heart rate was 145 BPM and very strong! I'm in great health, got the second blood draw today as well and... scheduled my anatomy ultrasound! They offered me the 7th, but my parents want to be there and they can't make it down to Cali before the 13th, so its set for August 14th at 8 AM! I'm so excited! Strangely, the closer I get to finding out the gender, the less I want to know. I just really don't care. But my husband really wants to find out, this being our first baby and all, so we'll see. Baby might keep its legs crossed the whole time, lol.


----------



## duckytwins

Hey girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around in a while, my sister passed away and I've been living in a nightmare for the past week. Hopefully, things will begin to settle down soon...


----------



## CharlieO

duckytwins said:


> Hey girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around in a while, my sister passed away and I've been living in a nightmare for the past week. Hopefully, things will begin to settle down soon...

Duckytwins, you are in my thoughts at this terrible time. Sending you mental hugs and support x x x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Hey girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around in a while, my sister passed away and I've been living in a nightmare for the past week. Hopefully, things will begin to settle down soon...

So sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry duckie! Your in my prayers.!


----------



## sassy_mom

So sorry ducky!! I know you must be going through a lot right now. You are in my thoughts! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## darkstar

So sorry ducky xx


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> Hey girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around in a while, my sister passed away and I've been living in a nightmare for the past week. Hopefully, things will begin to settle down soon...

I am so sorry for your loss ducky! :hug: You and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Ducky, i'm so sorry to hear about your sister, we're all here for you if we can help in any way.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ducky - so sorry to hear of your loss, you are I my thoughts and if I can do anything or be an ear to talk to please just shout. We are all here for you when you need us x


----------



## DittyByrd

Ducky - We are here for you!


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you everyone. It was so sudden and surprising. She was only 36 years old and has two kids - 7 and 3. I still can't believe it's true.


----------



## DittyByrd

My belly has been feeling very uncomfortable in the last week. Stretching, pulling, bloating feeling. I am also having round ligament pain. I was convinced I had gained at least 5lbs but my weight is stable. I am having a near impossible time getting a decent amount of sleep every night.

What brands of pregnancy pillows have you ladies used or heard were the best? I definitely want to order one as I think it would be a good investment for the next 6 months. Some of them can be used to assist in nursing and to surround the baby.

I worked last night and took the opportunity to take a peak at baby with the ultrasound. It was awesome! I saw little feet, legs, the heart beating, and jumping! I can't do it much longer or I may find out gender!


----------



## mellywelly

Ducky, I'm so sorry. Anytime you need to 'talk' you know we will be here.


----------



## Lillian33

So so sorry for your loss Ducky, can't imagine the pain you feel but sending a million:hugs:

xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> My belly has been feeling very uncomfortable in the last week. Stretching, pulling, bloating feeling. I am also having round ligament pain. I was convinced I had gained at least 5lbs but my weight is stable. I am having a near impossible time getting a decent amount of sleep every night.
> 
> What brands of pregnancy pillows have you ladies used or heard were the best? I definitely want to order one as I think it would be a good investment for the next 6 months. Some of them can be used to assist in nursing and to surround the baby.
> 
> I worked last night and took the opportunity to take a peak at baby with the ultrasound. It was awesome! I saw little feet, legs, the heart beating, and jumping! I can't do it much longer or I may find out gender!

Luuuuucky youuuu! :winkwink: (Not the stretching, pulling or bloating, but that you can see your baby so often!!)


----------



## ARuppe716

Ducky- so very sorry for your loss. We are here if you need anything!

So we bought our crib yesterday and were told it would arrive via UPS in two weeks. Well they called today to let me know that they're actually delivering it and assembling it for us... On Saturday! I have a lot of cleaning to do before then to make room!! Baby's room is currently our spare room/office...


----------



## Betheney

CharlieO said:


> OMG sounds awesome! Theres this place in london that's a "secret bar", you walk through this eatery to the back, and theres a a smeg fridge, you open it, and there are stairs behind, walk down, give a password and then you get into this speak easy type bar, they serve drinks in jars and you tell the bartender your fav flavours and they mix you something up based on your favs. SO SO GOOD! I've only been a couple of times but its totally first on the list once I'm drinking again!!! :) Enjoy tonight! x

OH MY GOD THAT PLACE SOUNDS SO COOOOOOL!!!!!! My friends travel to Europe alot and so i'll have to get the details of that place the next time one of them goes.

Last night was alot of fun :) we didn't know they served food there which was a great bonus so we just ate and drank and giggled all night.


----------



## Betheney

DUCKY!!! i'm so sorry for your loss, i can't even imagine how heart wrenching that must be. I love my sisters so dearly my life without one of them... I'm just so sorry for what you're going through, it must be so tough.

CT1 - i added you to the list of updates i need to do, i'll do your pink jellybean when i do everyone elses update


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> My belly has been feeling very uncomfortable in the last week. Stretching, pulling, bloating feeling. I am also having round ligament pain. I was convinced I had gained at least 5lbs but my weight is stable. I am having a near impossible time getting a decent amount of sleep every night.
> 
> What brands of pregnancy pillows have you ladies used or heard were the best? I definitely want to order one as I think it would be a good investment for the next 6 months. Some of them can be used to assist in nursing and to surround the baby.
> 
> I worked last night and took the opportunity to take a peak at baby with the ultrasound. It was awesome! I saw little feet, legs, the heart beating, and jumping! I can't do it much longer or I may find out gender!

I've decided to utilise my sewing machine and make my own pregnancy pillow that suits my own needs. The price of some of them is ridiculous and there really isn't much to them, there are instructions online how to do it. At the moment I just use a spare pillow between my thighs to lift my belly off the bed a little and I sleep ok that way.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> My belly has been feeling very uncomfortable in the last week. Stretching, pulling, bloating feeling. I am also having round ligament pain. I was convinced I had gained at least 5lbs but my weight is stable. I am having a near impossible time getting a decent amount of sleep every night.
> 
> What brands of pregnancy pillows have you ladies used or heard were the best? I definitely want to order one as I think it would be a good investment for the next 6 months. Some of them can be used to assist in nursing and to surround the baby.
> 
> I worked last night and took the opportunity to take a peak at baby with the ultrasound. It was awesome! I saw little feet, legs, the heart beating, and jumping! I can't do it much longer or I may find out gender!
> 
> I've decided to utilise my sewing machine and make my own pregnancy pillow that suits my own needs. The price of some of them is ridiculous and there really isn't much to them, there are instructions online how to do it. At the moment I just use a spare pillow between my thighs to lift my belly off the bed a little and I sleep ok that way.Click to expand...

That sounds like a good idea. Those pillows do look really comfortable but I would not pay that much for something I wouldn't use more than 5 months. Is it hard to make? I make a lot of stuff myself and I love using my sewing machine so this might be an option I would look into.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> My belly has been feeling very uncomfortable in the last week. Stretching, pulling, bloating feeling. I am also having round ligament pain. I was convinced I had gained at least 5lbs but my weight is stable. I am having a near impossible time getting a decent amount of sleep every night.
> 
> What brands of pregnancy pillows have you ladies used or heard were the best? I definitely want to order one as I think it would be a good investment for the next 6 months. Some of them can be used to assist in nursing and to surround the baby.
> 
> I worked last night and took the opportunity to take a peak at baby with the ultrasound. It was awesome! I saw little feet, legs, the heart beating, and jumping! I can't do it much longer or I may find out gender!
> 
> I've decided to utilise my sewing machine and make my own pregnancy pillow that suits my own needs. The price of some of them is ridiculous and there really isn't much to them, there are instructions online how to do it. At the moment I just use a spare pillow between my thighs to lift my belly off the bed a little and I sleep ok that way.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. Those pillows do look really comfortable but I would not pay that much for something I wouldn't use more than 5 months. Is it hard to make? I make a lot of stuff myself and I love using my sewing machine so this might be an option I would look into.Click to expand...

There are some on pinterest but I also googled DIY maternity pillow or DIY pregnancy pillow and there are a lot of options, none of them look difficult. I have a heap of fabric and some fill so I'm going to give it a go soon. I'm not a fantastic sewer but it looks like even I can manage it :thumbup:

I'm going to try and make as much as I can, burp clothes and bibs and sheets etc. I love being able to choose my own fabrics instead of whatever a manufacturer chooses to make their products in.


----------



## darkstar

Oh and here's one I found using an old sheet, I have some vintage sheets that would be cute for this

https://www.vibrant-designs.net/2012/01/maternity-pillow-tutorial-aka-cushy.html


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry for ur loss u and ur family are in my thoughts


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> My belly has been feeling very uncomfortable in the last week. Stretching, pulling, bloating feeling. I am also having round ligament pain. I was convinced I had gained at least 5lbs but my weight is stable. I am having a near impossible time getting a decent amount of sleep every night.
> 
> What brands of pregnancy pillows have you ladies used or heard were the best? I definitely want to order one as I think it would be a good investment for the next 6 months. Some of them can be used to assist in nursing and to surround the baby.
> 
> I worked last night and took the opportunity to take a peak at baby with the ultrasound. It was awesome! I saw little feet, legs, the heart beating, and jumping! I can't do it much longer or I may find out gender!
> 
> I've decided to utilise my sewing machine and make my own pregnancy pillow that suits my own needs. The price of some of them is ridiculous and there really isn't much to them, there are instructions online how to do it. At the moment I just use a spare pillow between my thighs to lift my belly off the bed a little and I sleep ok that way.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. Those pillows do look really comfortable but I would not pay that much for something I wouldn't use more than 5 months. Is it hard to make? I make a lot of stuff myself and I love using my sewing machine so this might be an option I would look into.Click to expand...
> 
> There are some on pinterest but I also googled DIY maternity pillow or DIY pregnancy pillow and there are a lot of options, none of them look difficult. I have a heap of fabric and some fill so I'm going to give it a go soon. I'm not a fantastic sewer but it looks like even I can manage it :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to try and make as much as I can, burp clothes and bibs and sheets etc. I love being able to choose my own fabrics instead of whatever a manufacturer chooses to make their products in.Click to expand...


Oh yea! I love doing that. I made changing mats/ play mat, burp cloths, and nursing covers for 2 girls that are having babies very soon. I have patterns for bibs too but I didn't get around to making them with them. I have patterns for making maternity pants and shirts. You can save so much money and it really isn't hard. I like that I have had the practice with the baby stuff with the two girls so I can make mine even better! :haha: I'm very excited. I will have to look around about the pillow. I LOVE pinterest. I'm such a pinhead. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> Oh and here's one I found using an old sheet, I have some vintage sheets that would be cute for this
> 
> https://www.vibrant-designs.net/2012/01/maternity-pillow-tutorial-aka-cushy.html

Oh this is awesome!! I just got some old sheet type material from a friend for free and I'm pretty sure there is enough to make a pillow. I already have stuff to fill it ... I think I have a project for tomorrow!!! WOO HOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

:cry: I think I have another UTI!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Ducky! Thats so terrible. I lost my brother in October and it was the worst thing that ever happened to me in my life. Lots & Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Oh and here's one I found using an old sheet, I have some vintage sheets that would be cute for this
> 
> https://www.vibrant-designs.net/2012/01/maternity-pillow-tutorial-aka-cushy.html
> 
> Oh this is awesome!! I just got some old sheet type material from a friend for free and I'm pretty sure there is enough to make a pillow. I already have stuff to fill it ... I think I have a project for tomorrow!!! WOO HOO!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Post a photo when you're done!


----------



## gingermango

Just had my 16 week midwife app, baby's heartbeat was 132 which is said to be the sign of a boy so we shall see at our gender scan tomorrow :)


----------



## CharlieO

I have been awake since 4am! SO tired! and heartburn has returned with a vengance, who says the 2nd trimester is easier?! lol


----------



## CharlieO

Betheney said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> OMG sounds awesome! Theres this place in london that's a "secret bar", you walk through this eatery to the back, and theres a a smeg fridge, you open it, and there are stairs behind, walk down, give a password and then you get into this speak easy type bar, they serve drinks in jars and you tell the bartender your fav flavours and they mix you something up based on your favs. SO SO GOOD! I've only been a couple of times but its totally first on the list once I'm drinking again!!! :) Enjoy tonight! x
> 
> OH MY GOD THAT PLACE SOUNDS SO COOOOOOL!!!!!! My friends travel to Europe alot and so i'll have to get the details of that place the next time one of them goes.
> 
> Last night was alot of fun :) we didn't know they served food there which was a great bonus so we just ate and drank and giggled all night.Click to expand...

Glad you had a good night, sounds like its just what the doctor ordered! I think im going to see if a pregnant friend of mine fancies a spa day, go get some pregnancy friendly treatments and have some bump friendly drinks along with a good old natter... I feel in need of pampering right now!! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Ducky, so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Little J

so i am totally done with my progesterone as of saturday! was kinda scary....

Also, had my first bleeding/spotting incident after BDing with Hubby. It really freaked him out, he didnt want to do it ever again! But i told him it was normal and called the Dr. and they reassured it was normal as well. No clots or anything, just bloody when i wiped, and then tappered off and stopped a few hours later. (it was scary tho) but heard LO's HB strong so i knew everything was ok.

I have honestly been dieing of headaches. I stayed home from work yesterday bc i had the worst headache of all times. I dont think it helped i may have been a little dehydrated as well even tho i drank a ton of water at Hubby's baseball game. Ugh.... its aweful to have a pounding headache EVERY day :nope:


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> :cry: I think I have another UTI!!!

So sorry to hear of your loss Ducky.

Also, I used to get UTI's constantly (one of those lucky ones with recurrent) I would suggest that along with treatment and for longterm use to take a cranberry one a day pill. I don't get them when I take these daily - BUT as soon as I stop for a couple days - BAM! It comes back.... It's the only thing I've found that works. Nothing more painful than having one. :( :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Dr appt today! Setting up Anatomy and gender scan! Hoping they schedule it within the next few days!!!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Dr appt today! Setting up Anatomy and gender scan! Hoping they schedule it within the next few days!!!

Are u getting any feelings on gender?


----------



## jrowenj

I had a dream a few weeks ago it's a boy but then had a dream last night that it was a girl. Heart rate has been 160 and higher so we shall see!!!


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> I had a dream a few weeks ago it's a boy but then had a dream last night that it was a girl. Heart rate has been 160 and higher so we shall see!!!

Ive felt it was a girl since the beginning due to my skin, hair and how my sickness/cravings differed from my ds, but now I'm unsure as the heartrate was only 132 today :s

I hope they do you gender scan really soon though, cant wait for all the pink and blue jelly beans to start appearing!!


----------



## jrowenj

gingermango said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream a few weeks ago it's a boy but then had a dream last night that it was a girl. Heart rate has been 160 and higher so we shall see!!!
> 
> Ive felt it was a girl since the beginning due to my skin, hair and how my sickness/cravings differed from my ds, but now I'm unsure as the heartrate was only 132 today :s
> 
> I hope they do you gender scan really soon though, cant wait for all the pink and blue jelly beans to start appearing!!Click to expand...

This is my first baby so I have no comparisons! I have been craving salt and sour and I was constantly nauseous the first trimester... I dunno!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

The gender keeps changing in my dreams but I think for the most part it has been a girl, but I have a feeling its a boy. Guess we'll see in a few weeks.


----------



## CharlieO

I have a feelling it's a boy, but wont find out till Sept!!! Feels like ages!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

Ducky - hugs hugs hugs........i can't imagine.......

jrowe - i still think you have a mrs piggy in there.......i craved lemon and salt and was so sick with my girls. i wish they would just do a scan for you this appt!!!

i too am excited for all the pink and blue jelly beans...........

i was so thinking im team pink but heartbeat hast changed to 155ish and i had a dream i had a little boy last night.......i think its my husband putting it in my head lol

i thought ms was going away..........it came back yesterday with a vegence!!!!! so tired of it

im keeping up with colorado shooting........i cry everytime i read a new article......it's so sad!!!!


----------



## gingermango

The craving salt is supposed to show a boy I think? I was sick with both my dd and ds, but I remember with ds I was sick everytime I ate whereas this time I had to keep eating little bits to stop being sick.


----------



## sassy_mom

I thought boy because my skin has never been so clear (I was actually struggling with some acne before I got pregnant and it magically cleared when I got pregnant) and my cravings have been so different from DD. Also with DD I gained weight everywhere and didn't actually look pregnant until 7 months .. I just looked fat. With this one I had a bump early and it sticks straight out. But I was super sick for 3 months straight. So who knows!! I know my best friend is having a boy and this is her second one and she was horribly sick with him. So I don't think the sick theory is always for girls either. Who knows. The suspense is awful!! I cannot wait until August 15th!!!!!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream a few weeks ago it's a boy but then had a dream last night that it was a girl. Heart rate has been 160 and higher so we shall see!!!
> 
> Ive felt it was a girl since the beginning due to my skin, hair and how my sickness/cravings differed from my ds, but now I'm unsure as the heartrate was only 132 today :s
> 
> I hope they do you gender scan really soon though, cant wait for all the pink and blue jelly beans to start appearing!!Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first baby so I have no comparisons! I have been craving salt and sour and I was constantly nauseous the first trimester... I dunno!!!!!Click to expand...

i wasnt sick at all and have been eating sweets like CRAZY! (and i normally never eat candy) so wierd how symptoms can be so crazy. Also LO's HB is always in the 150's range (smack dab in the middle!) haha so the BPM theory wont really work for me bc im not one way or the other


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OMGGG... the acne is horrible on my chin! everytime they start to clear up, 3 more pop up. My skin has never been this bad. EVER. Im an oily mess. My hair is crap. I want everything sweet and sour (I crave candy like sweet tarts and sour patch kids) and when I want to eat more healthy I have kiwis, bananas, and peaches. I cant stand the thought of meat, and if I do have it in a meal I literally take 3 bites and im done with it. my hubby loves cooking on the grill and I feel so bad for him when I say I do not want to try anything he has made. I do tend to put A LOT of salt on things like cucumbers and watermelon and cantoulope.. I dont know. I am getting so many mixed signals I am so tired of guessing haha...

From the way bump is forming it seems I will be carrying higher but who knows! AhhH! Also, am I the only one growing a beard? lol ok not actually a beard, but OMG these little black hairs keep sprouting up on my chin and my boobs! My hubby just makes fun of me lol.. its rediculous and crazy what hormones can do haha. I am constantly plucking them :/

I thankfully didnt wake up with MS this morning, but I have been working for the past few hour and I am ready for a nice long nap! Sad when I am happy hubby has a softball game tonight because then it means more time to sprawl out on the bed until he gets home.. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I SWEAR its a girl but I know I will be mistaken when we find out the gender and its a boy! I havent had any dreams of strictly a boy or girl. I have dreams, but I do not know the SEX. I think in my own mind I am still pretty unsure.


----------



## jrowenj

Appt went well! Heard heart and got bloods drawn for down syndrome testing. Calling now to make my anatomy scan appt!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I started making my pregnancy pillow but I didn't have enough polyfill so I will have to get some more to finish stuffing it. It looks like it will be soooo comfy! Can't wait. The fabric was free and I already had everything to sew with so I guess I'll just have to spend the money on extra stuffing. Not bad for a pillow that is normally super expensive! I will post pictures when I get some more stuffing. :happydance:


----------



## gingermango

Nikkilewis14 said:


> OMGGG... the acne is horrible on my chin! everytime they start to clear up, 3 more pop up. My skin has never been this bad. EVER. Im an oily mess. My hair is crap. I want everything sweet and sour (I crave candy like sweet tarts and sour patch kids) and when I want to eat more healthy I have kiwis, bananas, and peaches. I cant stand the thought of meat, and if I do have it in a meal I literally take 3 bites and im done with it. my hubby loves cooking on the grill and I feel so bad for him when I say I do not want to try anything he has made. I do tend to put A LOT of salt on things like cucumbers and watermelon and cantoulope.. I dont know. I am getting so many mixed signals I am so tired of guessing haha...
> 
> From the way bump is forming it seems I will be carrying higher but who knows! AhhH! Also, am I the only one growing a beard? lol ok not actually a beard, but OMG these little black hairs keep sprouting up on my chin and my boobs! My hubby just makes fun of me lol.. its rediculous and crazy what hormones can do haha. I am constantly plucking them :/
> 
> I thankfully didnt wake up with MS this morning, but I have been working for the past few hour and I am ready for a nice long nap! Sad when I am happy hubby has a softball game tonight because then it means more time to sprawl out on the bed until he gets home.. :)

Lol your symptoms sound very much like mine and Im convinced Im having a girl, Ive not grown a beard but my stomach has sprouted far too many hairs for my liking!! But other things like heartbeat and ring tests are saying boy ... the suspense is killing me more today than ever lol


----------



## snowangel187

Well the lady at my ultrasound said team :pink: which is what they had said at the e.r. Last week. :happydance: DD is super happy, dh, well he says he'll wait and see when the baby is born. :rofl: he's still hoping for a boy :haha: he's fine tho. We plan on having more kids do he's got a couple more chances. :haha: 

So many people were surprised tho they all thought boy. :thumbup: well ladies I'll be traveling for the next two weeks so my logins will be hit or miss, can't wait to see the colored beans! :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats on team pink!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo my doc told me to make gender scan appt for a week from today but when I called to make appt they saiid they are free tmrw morning. I made the appt!! Is it bad I didn't listen to my dr?!


----------



## snowangel187

Haha. With my last pregnancy they set up my appt and I called an made it a week earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> Soooo my doc told me to make gender scan appt for a week from today but when I called to make appt they saiid they are free tmrw morning. I made the appt!! Is it bad I didn't listen to my dr?!

I would have definitly done the exact same thing!! I find out tomorrow too so there will be a couple more coloured beans on the page :) so exciting :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaa ginger! What time???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im so jealous u get to find out tomorrrrrrow!


----------



## sassy_mom

lol! Me too! It is driving me crazy! I want to know so bad!!! I can't wait to hear what both of you are having though!!!! Yay more little jelly beans.


----------



## Cetarari

Nikkilewis14 said:


> im so jealous u get to find out tomorrrrrrow!

Me too, I have a while until my 20 week scan (due 24th Jan so it's the 1st week of September) and we're still not decided whether we're finding out. I think we're just going to ask the sonographer to tell us if they can see easily, but not to look especially. We'll leave it up to Sprout and see if he or she will be co-operative!

Hope everyone going to find out has a co-operative baby, and not a cross-legged crotch hider like we had last time :)


----------



## brieri1

I'm excited for my ultrasound to see my little one again, very excited to see my baby again actually, but I honestly will be like, "oh, ok." when they tell me the gender. Everyone else is so excited to find out what I'm having, but I wouldn't mind waiting until I give birth.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Everytime I write here that MS is starting to fade I get really sick later hahahaha. But, I've been feeling a little better. Yesterday I had so much energy I cleaned everything and even cooked a big dinner for us. Today, well, not feeling so peachy, I think I over did myself yesterday and now I'm super duper sleepy. All I want to do is watch french movies on netflix xD ! Hope you ladies are having an awesome day!!

I still have to wait another month and a half to know what my baby is... hurray... :(


----------



## jrowenj

Hoping the scan is accurate. I'm not sure if I'm 17 weeks or 18 weeks so I'm nervous about gender scan!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im still w u deedee! Little less than 6 weeks here til we find out! But it will be special because both of our mothers will be there! I didnt want one to know before the other :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jrowen, it will be accurate at those weeks...i heard anything after 16 is fine!


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats on the baby girl snowangel!!

Can't wait to hear the news jrowenj and ginger!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm so jealous but equally happy for you jrowenj!
Mine isn't until aug 22 and I think I'll be 21/2 weeks so might ring and see if can get in earlier, is that sneaky? Or it's a private scan at £80 which I could have tomorrow - SO TEMPTING!


----------



## BabyDust04

duckytwins said:


> Hey girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around in a while, my sister passed away and I've been living in a nightmare for the past week. Hopefully, things will begin to settle down soon...

I am so sorry for your loss Ducky. I cannot imagine what you are going through.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!


----------



## fingersxxd

Just a question, is it weird my fundus height is right at my belly button? Doesn't that seem high for 15 weeks? I have a drs appt a week today but it's really obvious.


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!

I'm so sorry. I'm having a similar problem with my nipples, lol. Every time I tell my husband, sorry for tmi, that he can get anywhere near them again because they stopped being sore, they start aching again. Its no where near what you're going through, though. My sister had to take a medication her whole pregnancy to stop from having ms. Are you going to try something like that?


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh god Ducky my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!

That is how mine was too. Every time I thought I was getting better ... BAM! Sorry you are still fighting it. Hopefully it will end soon. 

I've been cleaning since yesterday and finally am just about finished. I had to push myself to go clean my kitchen because I hate doing that. HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT. lol! But I loaded the dishwasher and washed every dish and made sure everything was done. Although I still have to sweep and mop but I'm so tired already. It is DD's nap time and I want to go cuddle up and :sleep: with her but I have so much to catch up on that I know I can't pass out for a couple of hours. So I'm taking small breaks while getting all this stuff done. It's nice to have you ladies to catch up with during my breaks.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry. I'm having a similar problem with my nipples, lol. Every time I tell my husband, sorry for tmi, that he can get anywhere near them again because they stopped being sore, they start aching again. Its no where near what you're going through, though. My sister had to take a medication her whole pregnancy to stop from having ms. Are you going to try something like that?Click to expand...

It's actually not all that bad. I went from 4 times a day to 2 or 3 times a week. But it's always after I write that I'm feeling better when I get sick. LOL Hope my almost 16 week helps out to get completely rid of it. Dr did give me an option, but I told him i'd try to wait it off to see if it got better.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry. I'm having a similar problem with my nipples, lol. Every time I tell my husband, sorry for tmi, that he can get anywhere near them again because they stopped being sore, they start aching again. Its no where near what you're going through, though. My sister had to take a medication her whole pregnancy to stop from having ms. Are you going to try something like that?Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually not all that bad. I went from 4 times a day to 2 or 3 times a week. But it's always after I write that I'm feeling better when I get sick. LOL Hope my almost 16 week helps out to get completely rid of it. Dr did give me an option, but I told him i'd try to wait it off to see if it got better.Click to expand...


That is when mine finally stopped completely. Fingers crossed it is the same for you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!
> 
> That is how mine was too. Every time I thought I was getting better ... BAM! Sorry you are still fighting it. Hopefully it will end soon.
> 
> I've been cleaning since yesterday and finally am just about finished. I had to push myself to go clean my kitchen because I hate doing that. HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT. lol! But I loaded the dishwasher and washed every dish and made sure everything was done. Although I still have to sweep and mop but I'm so tired already. It is DD's nap time and I want to go cuddle up and :sleep: with her but I have so much to catch up on that I know I can't pass out for a couple of hours. So I'm taking small breaks while getting all this stuff done. It's nice to have you ladies to catch up with during my breaks.Click to expand...

I absolutely understand you! I hate doing the dishes... Every time hubby reminds me of them I feel like crying, I've really been borderline tearing a couple of times, because it gives me nausea LOL He sometimes does them, but hey... the man works for both of us hahahahaha I can at least try to do the dishes even in a very bratty attitude, and to think that before pregnancy I would wash the dishes by hand... I didn't trust the dishwasher back then lol very Guatemalan of me. All I had left to do out of the whole apartment was vacuum today... and dinner, but I highly doubt dinner will be an option now... he will have to pick something up before coming home.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!
> 
> That is how mine was too. Every time I thought I was getting better ... BAM! Sorry you are still fighting it. Hopefully it will end soon.
> 
> I've been cleaning since yesterday and finally am just about finished. I had to push myself to go clean my kitchen because I hate doing that. HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT. lol! But I loaded the dishwasher and washed every dish and made sure everything was done. Although I still have to sweep and mop but I'm so tired already. It is DD's nap time and I want to go cuddle up and :sleep: with her but I have so much to catch up on that I know I can't pass out for a couple of hours. So I'm taking small breaks while getting all this stuff done. It's nice to have you ladies to catch up with during my breaks.Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely understand you! I hate doing the dishes... Every time hubby reminds me of them I feel like crying, I've really been borderline tearing a couple of times, because it gives me nausea LOL He sometimes does them, but hey... the man works for both of us hahahahaha I can at least try to do the dishes even in a very bratty attitude, and to think that before pregnancy I would wash the dishes by hand... I didn't trust the dishwasher back then lol very Guatemalan of me. All I had left to do out of the whole apartment was vacuum today... and dinner, but I highly doubt dinner will be an option now... he will have to pick something up before coming home.Click to expand...


Yep! I do my dishes with a very bratty attitude now. I was hand washing everything but I was trying to see if it would save money and water by just hand washing. Then I got MS and I said screw it. :haha: I think the same way that if DH can go and work all day at least I can keep things up around here. I've been struggling because of my MS. Now I am just trying to fight through being so dang tired. Some days are better than others and today is just one of those days where I would much rather be doing absolutely nothing. I am SO ready for January! :haha: I am ready for this baby to be here! My body feels so drained!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I am never writing here about my MS ever again! All I have to say is thank God we have a sink in the kitchen. Ugh!!!!
> 
> That is how mine was too. Every time I thought I was getting better ... BAM! Sorry you are still fighting it. Hopefully it will end soon.
> 
> I've been cleaning since yesterday and finally am just about finished. I had to push myself to go clean my kitchen because I hate doing that. HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT. lol! But I loaded the dishwasher and washed every dish and made sure everything was done. Although I still have to sweep and mop but I'm so tired already. It is DD's nap time and I want to go cuddle up and :sleep: with her but I have so much to catch up on that I know I can't pass out for a couple of hours. So I'm taking small breaks while getting all this stuff done. It's nice to have you ladies to catch up with during my breaks.Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely understand you! I hate doing the dishes... Every time hubby reminds me of them I feel like crying, I've really been borderline tearing a couple of times, because it gives me nausea LOL He sometimes does them, but hey... the man works for both of us hahahahaha I can at least try to do the dishes even in a very bratty attitude, and to think that before pregnancy I would wash the dishes by hand... I didn't trust the dishwasher back then lol very Guatemalan of me. All I had left to do out of the whole apartment was vacuum today... and dinner, but I highly doubt dinner will be an option now... he will have to pick something up before coming home.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep! I do my dishes with a very bratty attitude now. I was hand washing everything but I was trying to see if it would save money and water by just hand washing. Then I got MS and I said screw it. :haha: I think the same way that if DH can go and work all day at least I can keep things up around here. I've been struggling because of my MS. Now I am just trying to fight through being so dang tired. Some days are better than others and today is just one of those days where I would much rather be doing absolutely nothing. I am SO ready for January! :haha: I am ready for this baby to be here! My body feels so drained!Click to expand...

Yes! I can't wait for January or at least a time when it's not so freaking HOT! I want it to be Christmas, I'm a Christmas freak like my momma. LOL


----------



## Little J

is it too early for me to feel LO move? bc i SWEAR iv felt :baby: a couple times. Its halfway between my belly button and pelvic bone and it feels like a light tap, internally. It feels so wierd. almost a twitch feeling. am i making sense?

I know my LO likes to get his groove on bc at my last US he was flipping around and doing all crazy things! but then again, quickly got tired... and started hiccuping, haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

fingersxxd said:


> Just a question, is it weird my fundus height is right at my belly button? Doesn't that seem high for 15 weeks? I have a drs appt a week today but it's really obvious.

I was right bellow a couple of weeks ago and last week it has been right at belly button too.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> is it too early for me to feel LO move? bc i SWEAR iv felt :baby: a couple times. Its halfway between my belly button and pelvic bone and it feels like a light tap, internally. It feels so wierd. almost a twitch feeling. am i making sense?
> 
> I know my LO likes to get his groove on bc at my last US he was flipping around and doing all crazy things! but then again, quickly got tired... and started hiccuping, haha

Sounds like :baby: to me! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh yes! I can't wait for the cooler weather!! Don't worry I'm a Christmas freak too. :haha: I will be lucky if I can get up my Christmas tree this year! Belly might be in the way! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

christmas freak here too!!! I hope baby comes early so it can be here on christmas!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> christmas freak here too!!! I hope baby comes early so it can be here on christmas!

I'm still wishful thinking I'll have the baby this year, don't know why I want it to be this year... I'd have to be ahead more than a week though...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im hoping they induce me between x mas and new years lol...


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> christmas freak here too!!! I hope baby comes early so it can be here on christmas!
> 
> I'm still wishful thinking I'll have the baby this year, don't know why I want it to be this year... I'd have to be ahead more than a week though...Click to expand...

Tax deduction? ;)


----------



## La Mere

I'm almost convinced this baby will come late like my daughter did. :haha: but dh told me this morning when we were talking about when I was due with this baby and when I had been due with DD. (both due on the 11th) said he was kinda thinking it might come early.. Then said it might come on the 19th (which is DD's b-day in Feb.)


----------



## ARuppe716

Ong I love Christmas too!! I'm hoping the holidays will make the baby wait more tolerable at the end. I would love for LO to be here for Christmas... I'm a crafter and I'm planning on making a stocking, etc for baby even if it's not use until net year! But hey, my hubby was three weeks early... It could happen!! Plus I've met my medical out of pocket for 2012 already and there would be the tax deduction! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> christmas freak here too!!! I hope baby comes early so it can be here on christmas!
> 
> I'm still wishful thinking I'll have the baby this year, don't know why I want it to be this year... I'd have to be ahead more than a week though...Click to expand...
> 
> Tax deduction? ;)Click to expand...

I wouldn't even know about tax periods :dohh: I've been here for 11 months :haha: I semi-understand taxes and the timing. LOL


----------



## ARuppe716

The taxes are calculated for each calendar year so whether you had the baby January 1st, 2012 or at 11:59pm on December 31st, 2012 you can claim the child as a dependent on your taxes for the whole year for a deduction!


----------



## Townes_2013

Hey ladies! I'm due the 10th! Still team yellow! Can't wait to find out


----------



## La Mere

:hi:


Townes_2013 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm due the 10th! Still team yellow! Can't wait to find out

:hi:

Congrats! I'm due the 11th! We will be staying team yellow, we did the same with our daughter!


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> christmas freak here too!!! I hope baby comes early so it can be here on christmas!
> 
> I'm still wishful thinking I'll have the baby this year, don't know why I want it to be this year... I'd have to be ahead more than a week though...Click to expand...
> 
> Tax deduction? ;)Click to expand...

Trust me...that 2!


----------



## els1022

Little J said:


> so i am totally done with my progesterone as of saturday! was kinda scary....
> 
> Also, had my first bleeding/spotting incident after BDing with Hubby. It really freaked him out, he didnt want to do it ever again! But i told him it was normal and called the Dr. and they reassured it was normal as well. No clots or anything, just bloody when i wiped, and then tappered off and stopped a few hours later. (it was scary tho) but heard LO's HB strong so i knew everything was ok.
> 
> I have honestly been dieing of headaches. I stayed home from work yesterday bc i had the worst headache of all times. I dont think it helped i may have been a little dehydrated as well even tho i drank a ton of water at Hubby's baseball game. Ugh.... its aweful to have a pounding headache EVERY day :nope:

I have had horrible headaches every day also. :( I hate it and there's nothing I can do. They are to the point of making me nauseous from the pain so I'm going to make a neurologist appt tomorrow.


----------



## ARuppe716

I get the nausea inducing headaches too... Luckily not everyday though. My midwife suggested Tylenol and lots of water as soon as it hits and then try a basic decongestant if it doesn't let up since us pregnant ladies are more prone to nasal congestion. She said sometimes there's some build up in there that contributes to the headache. I haven't had one since I went so I can't attest to whether or not this works.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> The taxes are calculated for each calendar year so whether you had the baby January 1st, 2012 or at 11:59pm on December 31st, 2012 you can claim the child as a dependent on your taxes for the whole year for a deduction!

:o :dohh: I should of had the right sex , in the right position, on the right day one month before!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha that's great!! Sorry hun, we have to do it right now- the government says so!!



DeedeeBeester said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> The taxes are calculated for each calendar year so whether you had the baby January 1st, 2012 or at 11:59pm on December 31st, 2012 you can claim the child as a dependent on your taxes for the whole year for a deduction!
> 
> :o :dohh: I should of had the right sex , in the right position, on the right day one month before!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies,

i just started me second trimister and i am being terrified. i am scared that my baby is not 'normal' and there might be a disability... can you pls tell me when is the best time to check for this? had a bad dream last night and am still shaking!!


----------



## gingermango

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i just started me second trimister and i am being terrified. i am scared that my baby is not 'normal' and there might be a disability... can you pls tell me when is the best time to check for this? had a bad dream last night and am still shaking!![/QUOTE
> 
> Have you had your first scan yet hun? If your really worried you could book a private scan to reassure you but the general anomoly scan is usually done at around 20 weeks. What makes you so worried? :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Argh gender scan day!! only seven and a half hours to go :happydance: what time is your scan jrowenj??


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck to you gender scans today, hope you get the answers you want!

Thought it was about time I posted a bump pic, this is 17 weeks

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/17wbump.jpg


----------



## Angelinheaven

i get a scan every week but its just a normal scan and give no details. i guess i'll have to wait till 20 weeks then. my dreams... my dreams... they get me so worried. i dream a lot and most of things happen!!!! good luck for your gender scanxxxx


----------



## gingermango

Angelinheaven said:


> i get a scan every week but its just a normal scan and give no details. i guess i'll have to wait till 20 weeks then. my dreams... my dreams... they get me so worried. i dream a lot and most of things happen!!!! good luck for your gender scanxxxx

Do you mean you have an ultrasound scan everyweek? If this is the case they will check for abnormalities at each scan even if they dont give you the details and Im sure they would say if they saw anything wrong. Your worrying could be causing the bad dreams so try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun xx


----------



## mellywelly

Angelinheaven said:


> i get a scan every week but its just a normal scan and give no details. i guess i'll have to wait till 20 weeks then. my dreams... my dreams... they get me so worried. i dream a lot and most of things happen!!!! good luck for your gender scanxxxx

Try not to worry. I dreamt that I would loose my January baby, which I did, but I keep dreaming that I start bleeding with this one. But its just a dream, and baby is growing well and no bleeding. I think that sometimes our subconscious thoughts and worries shape our dreams. I try to think that even if something was wrong, there is absolutely nothing I can do about it, so I may as well relax and enjoy everyday that I'm pregnant.:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Ginger, mine is in 2 hrs!!


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> Ginger, mine is in 2 hrs!!

Argh!!! Are you really excited/nervous??? Cant wait to find out what flavour your jelly bean will be hehe :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

So excited!!!! Been up since 5:30am!


----------



## Soniamillie01

JrowenJ / Gingermango - I am going to go girl and boy! girl for JrowenJ and boy for Gingermango ... cannot wait to find out your news!


----------



## Angelinheaven

mellywelly said:


> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i get a scan every week but its just a normal scan and give no details. i guess i'll have to wait till 20 weeks then. my dreams... my dreams... they get me so worried. i dream a lot and most of things happen!!!! good luck for your gender scanxxxx
> 
> Try not to worry. I dreamt that I would loose my January baby, which I did, but I keep dreaming that I start bleeding with this one. But its just a dream, and baby is growing well and no bleeding. I think that sometimes our subconscious thoughts and worries shape our dreams. I try to think that even if something was wrong, there is absolutely nothing I can do about it, so I may as well relax and enjoy everyday that I'm pregnant.:thumbup:Click to expand...

i also had dreams about my previous pregnancies. i dreamed of the miscarriage and the ectopic and they actually happened!! sooo scary. i also dreamt that i am having a baby girl this time :) i try to take your advice and relax. as you said, there is nothing you can do!


----------



## Angelinheaven

mellywelly said:


> Good luck to you gender scans today, hope you get the answers you want!
> 
> Thought it was about time I posted a bump pic, this is 17 weeks
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/17wbump.jpg

Beautiful Bump! God bless :hugs:


----------



## Angelinheaven

gingermango said:


> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i get a scan every week but its just a normal scan and give no details. i guess i'll have to wait till 20 weeks then. my dreams... my dreams... they get me so worried. i dream a lot and most of things happen!!!! good luck for your gender scanxxxx
> 
> Do you mean you have an ultrasound scan everyweek? If this is the case they will check for abnormalities at each scan even if they dont give you the details and Im sure they would say if they saw anything wrong. Your worrying could be causing the bad dreams so try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun xxClick to expand...

yes hun, i take an ultrasound everyweek. am so luck that my doctor lives a few mins away from my house. but i dont think that at this early stage, a regular scan can detect abnormalities. i heard that 3d or 4d can do so


----------



## jrowenj

30 mins til scan!


----------



## Little J

els1022 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> so i am totally done with my progesterone as of saturday! was kinda scary....
> 
> Also, had my first bleeding/spotting incident after BDing with Hubby. It really freaked him out, he didnt want to do it ever again! But i told him it was normal and called the Dr. and they reassured it was normal as well. No clots or anything, just bloody when i wiped, and then tappered off and stopped a few hours later. (it was scary tho) but heard LO's HB strong so i knew everything was ok.
> 
> I have honestly been dieing of headaches. I stayed home from work yesterday bc i had the worst headache of all times. I dont think it helped i may have been a little dehydrated as well even tho i drank a ton of water at Hubby's baseball game. Ugh.... its aweful to have a pounding headache EVERY day :nope:
> 
> I have had horrible headaches every day also. :( I hate it and there's nothing I can do. They are to the point of making me nauseous from the pain so I'm going to make a neurologist appt tomorrow.Click to expand...

me too! mine get so painful i cant function and it makes me feel sick sometimes... the Dr. said thats normal and ill probably feel that way until 18-20 weeks :nope: she said its the hormones, and it probably doesnt help i am off progesterone now which causes my hormones to kinda shift. I take 1 tylenol and that eases up the harsh headache but i dont want to take one everyday


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Imsaying ginger girl and jrowen boy :) cant wait to find out!


----------



## Little J

i feel i am just as excited to find out your ladies genders as i am for mine!:haha:

Looking forward to hearing the news!

Melly- Nice bump!!


----------



## gingermango

Ive thought girl all along but now the day has come Im having a major stress as we havent completely decided on a middle name if its a boy, so now Im thinking maybe its a sign lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha ginger it will all work out! DO not stress! :)


----------



## Cetarari

Good luck to everyone having their gender scans done today:happydance:

Hope you ladies are all having a good day, it's flipping boiling here and since my normal clothes no longer fit me and all my maternity clothes are winter ones (from last time) I'm stretching out a non-maternity Joe Browns dress in an effort to stay cool. If the normal British summer is anything to go by it should be all over by Friday anyway :)


----------



## Lauren021406

I dont know about anyone else but so far the 2nd tri has been worse for me than the 1st! Im very emotional, constant headaches, sensitive to smells, still not a fan of food, and tired! I want to know the gender so bad and have been thinking about scheduling a private 3d scan but on the otherhand I think it would be exciting to wait to Aug 20 and find out on our 1st wedding anniversary! Sorry just needed to vent!

Ladies good luck on your scans!!


----------



## brieri1

I had a dream last night that I was holding my baby. It was a beautiful baby boy and he was making little noises at me and my dream kept trying to move forward some sort of plot, and I was doing everything I could to stop it so I could just keep staring at him. 

Good luck everyone with anatomy scans today! Can't wait to here what you're having!


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> 30 mins til scan!

Are you back yet?! I wanna knooooow!


----------



## gingermango

CharlieO said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 30 mins til scan!
> 
> Are you back yet?! I wanna knooooow!Click to expand...

Im thinking the same thing, she must know by now lol


----------



## Little J

Lauren021406 said:


> I dont know about anyone else but so far the 2nd tri has been worse for me than the 1st! Im very emotional, constant headaches, sensitive to smells, still not a fan of food, and tired! I want to know the gender so bad and have been thinking about scheduling a private 3d scan but on the otherhand I think it would be exciting to wait to Aug 20 and find out on our 1st wedding anniversary! Sorry just needed to vent!
> 
> Ladies good luck on your scans!!

i totally agree with u!!! i had NO symptoms for 1st tri, but now in the 2nd tri... man oh man... headache city and SUPER tired, i need a nap EVERY day! 

Food is ok... nothing is super exciting to me other than popsicles and ice cream :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Lauren, mine is on the 20th as well and I'm so antsy to find out!! But it's so exciting seeing everyone on here starting to find out. I'm totally stalking the board from work today in anticipation of our 2 gender scans!!


----------



## ARuppe716

PS- yay for being an avocado today! :)


----------



## AJThomas

OMG, the suspense is killing me!! Where is jrowenj?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Can't wait to see what you girls are having :) I have to wait 4 more weeks to see my doctor again and the book in for my scan :S so far away


----------



## EmyDra

brieri1 said:


> I had a dream last night that I was holding my baby. It was a beautiful baby boy and he was making little noises at me and my dream kept trying to move forward some sort of plot, and I was doing everything I could to stop it so I could just keep staring at him.
> 
> Good luck everyone with anatomy scans today! Can't wait to here what you're having!

I had a dream I'd had this baby and was having another baby, and then was told I'd also conceived twins 10 weeks later and was basically stressing out about having a newborn then 10 weeks later having two more LOL and I was arguing with OH about how we just couldn't afford it and he kept reassuring me, saying it would be fine and I was very much disagreeing!


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARGH the suspense is too much!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh I am an onion today!


----------



## sassy_mom

So exciting. I just logged on for the morning and now I'm joining the waiting crowd for Jrowen! Can't wait to find out both gender scans for you ladies. 

Sonia - congrats on your onion ... I will be an onion tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay!! So exciting!! ( that was my guess for you!)


----------



## mellywelly

I logged on to see what fruit I was at 17 weeks and felt really disappointed that it's an onion. Just seems a bit boring! 
How much longer do we have to wait for the two team colours? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY! Congrats Jrowen!!!!!!!!!! Little Blue Jelly Bean!!!!!


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!

Congratulations on team :blue: ! :)


----------



## mellywelly

My last post was bad timing. Congratulations on your boy Jaime


----------



## Lauren021406

Congrats jrowen!


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!

Argh!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! Congratulations Jaime on your :blue:!!! The suspense of waiting for your news has helped my afternoon go quickly lol!!


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!
> 
> Argh!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! Congratulations Jaime on your :blue:!!! The suspense of waiting for your news has helped my afternoon go quickly lol!!Click to expand...


How much longer until you find out?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats! My guess was wrong but so pleased that you know.
Can't wait for a full update x


----------



## prayingforbby

Congrats jrowen!!


You ladies are making me excited to find out what im having :)


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!
> 
> Argh!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! Congratulations Jaime on your :blue:!!! The suspense of waiting for your news has helped my afternoon go quickly lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much longer until you find out?Click to expand...

My scan is at 6pm (UK time) so just over 2.5 hours and believe me its going very slowly lol


----------



## CharlieO

I still have to wait 6 weeks to find out! :(


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!

CONGRATS!!!! That's wonderful!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thankssss!!!!! Cant wait to hear gingers!!!!


----------



## Little J

YAy for the BOY!!!!! the Old wives tales tricks worked for you!!! I got the same answers as yours as well with Boy! lets see if its right for me!

CONGRATS!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Yay for team blue!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yay for Wednesdays! I'm 16 weeks! :)
An avocado!

Congrats on scans, and to the ones to come I hope baby doesn't shy up!


----------



## gingermango

DeedeeBeester said:


> Yay for Wednesdays! I'm 16 weeks! :)
> An avocado!
> 
> Congrats on scans, and to the ones to come I hope baby doesn't shy up!

I didnt think of that!! If baby is shy I know they will make me go for a little walk then try again, if still shy Ill have to rebook for another day :cry: fingers crossed for an exobitionist baby lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a question ... I know this was thrown out there the other day and I didn't get a chance to respond but .... I am or will be 17 weeks tomorrow ... I got on the scale this morning and I've gained 15lbs already. :shock: :shock: 

When I got pregnant I was 146 and a (u.s) size 8. I've been worried about gaining too much weight. With DD I gained 52lbs and it was so hard to work that off. It took me a year of busting it to really get down to what I was. I do not want to gain extra weight because the struggle to get it off not to mention the health issues being overweight can cause. I've read the same boring charts over and over about if you are this weight this is how much to gain but I don't feel that is really helpful. To me, I don't see any extra weight other than in my bump. My face, legs, everything seems to still be the same ... I'm wondering if I'm overly concerned or if I may be about right on? Any thoughts would be helpful. 

Not sure if this is helpful but my diet is still very healthy. We eat tons of fruits and vegetables and very lean meats. We aren't big fans of ground beef ... mostly chicken and sometimes lean cuts of steak. I am a big salad eater and have craved salad since being pregnant. I have an aversion to anything sweet which I know will be helpful in the long run. I haven't had any problems with swelling, or my jewelry not fitting yet and I drink water and orange juice. Soda upsets my stomach so I stay away from those anyway and I'm not a tea drinker ... people in the south like to add entirely too much sugar to their tea. Bleh! 

So am I being just overly worried? :shrug:


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question ... I know this was thrown out there the other day and I didn't get a chance to respond but .... I am or will be 17 weeks tomorrow ... I got on the scale this morning and I've gained 15lbs already. :shock: :shock:
> 
> When I got pregnant I was 146 and a (u.s) size 8. I've been worried about gaining too much weight. With DD I gained 52lbs and it was so hard to work that off. It took me a year of busting it to really get down to what I was. I do not want to gain extra weight because the struggle to get it off not to mention the health issues being overweight can cause. I've read the same boring charts over and over about if you are this weight this is how much to gain but I don't feel that is really helpful. To me, I don't see any extra weight other than in my bump. My face, legs, everything seems to still be the same ... I'm wondering if I'm overly concerned or if I may be about right on? Any thoughts would be helpful.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful but my diet is still very healthy. We eat tons of fruits and vegetables and very lean meats. We aren't big fans of ground beef ... mostly chicken and sometimes lean cuts of steak. I am a big salad eater and have craved salad since being pregnant. I have an aversion to anything sweet which I know will be helpful in the long run. I haven't had any problems with swelling, or my jewelry not fitting yet and I drink water and orange juice. Soda upsets my stomach so I stay away from those anyway and I'm not a tea drinker ... people in the south like to add entirely too much sugar to their tea. Bleh!
> 
> So am I being just overly worried? :shrug:

Hun I always think unless your gaining ridiculous weight you shouldnt worry about it while your pregnant, so many celebrities have been reported to have gained 3 and 4 stone in pregnancy its ridiculous. You may find going forward the only weight you now gain is the actual weight of the baby or you may end up gaining 60lb but your nearly half way through so even if you gain this amount again its still not a huge amount xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy- I think you're fine. As long as you're eating well an taking care of yourself. I'm at 16 weeks and I've gained about 10 pounds maybe a few more and i try to eat well, as well. My doctor hasn't said anything so I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on your sweet little blue bundle :) I was right! Woooohoo! If gingers is a girl, I swear I am psychic!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Congrats on your sweet little blue bundle :) I was right! Woooohoo! If gingers is a girl, I swear I am psychic!

I would like to consult the psychic then because I am tired of waiting. lol:haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Congrats on your sweet little blue bundle :) I was right! Woooohoo! If gingers is a girl, I swear I am psychic!

Me too please!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol girl and girl! Lol im jk, when is ur scans?


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol girl and girl! Lol im jk, when is ur scans?

August 15th .... feels like forever!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg thats nothing! I have sept 4 th :( lol... Itll be worth the wait :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine's August 22nd, I'll be 21 weeks.


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg thats nothing! I have sept 4 th :( lol... Itll be worth the wait :)

oh dang!! That is forever!! I know. I will be so excited when that day comes! DH can't make it but I am taking my mom with me and of course DD. So excited!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yay! Cant wait to find out what ur both having! Itll go by fast!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill be 21 weeks at mine too millie!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ill be 21 weeks at mine too millie!

I will be 19-6 ....soooooooooo excited! Everything makes me think boy but we shall see!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg thats nothing! I have sept 4 th :( lol... Itll be worth the wait :)

Mine is also at the beginning of september :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wow thats a longtime deedee u will be almost23 weeks!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Omg thats nothing! I have sept 4 th :( lol... Itll be worth the wait :)
> 
> Mine is also at the beginning of september :(Click to expand...

Why did they wait so long? I would go insane for real! haha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Wow thats a longtime deedee u will be almost23 weeks!

I know :cry: and I have an appt friday next week. :shrug: I'll be 17 weeks I could very well have an US don't ya think? :( I'mma see if I talk Dr into it...


----------



## Little J

i booked an early scan bc im impatient:blush: annnnnnd i wanna see LO:hugs:

so i get to find out Aug. 17th! Ill be almost 17 weeks by then.

Nikk: what are your "feeling" on my LO? :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yeaaa i would ask! U can clearly see babies bits! When i asked my doctor to do the gender scan earlier he told me he couldnt justify doing it and they always do the anomolie scan at this specialist place, his technician doesnt do genders....but he said if i really wanted to i can pay for an early one, which i would but hubby got the day off for the 20 weeks scan and our moms took the time of too already so may as well keep it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hmmmm little j.... I wanna say boy..but for some reason im gettin girl too.. Lol. Its odd because i guessed all my friends babies.. 

Lets go with baby boy :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yeaaa i would ask! U can clearly see babies bits! When i asked my doctor to do the gender scan earlier he told me he couldnt justify doing it and they always do the anomolie scan at this specialist place, his technician doesnt do genders....but he said if i really wanted to i can pay for an early one, which i would but hubby got the day off for the 20 weeks scan and our moms took the time of too already so may as well keep it!

Yeah, he said to be sure next month. And I couldn't schedule it earlier because they do all the US there. :cry: I've been tempted to get a private one, but I don't think hubby will go for it, we are trying to save up and he would have to ask time off work too.. so I don't think so. He's worried enough about my later appointments and how much time he will have to take off.


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hmmmm little j.... I wanna say boy..but for some reason im gettin girl too.. Lol. Its odd because i guessed all my friends babies..
> 
> Lets go with baby boy :)

hubby will love your answer, especially if its true :winkwink:

I do recall Jrow and i doing the same gender tests with the baking soda etc and we got the same results... so i am indeed curious!

I feel like anything to do with pregnancy is always a waiting game! this does not go well with impatient ppl.... like myself


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hmmmm little j.... I wanna say boy..but for some reason im gettin girl too.. Lol. Its odd because i guessed all my friends babies..
> 
> Lets go with baby boy :)

im torn with the BPM also bc my LO is always smack dab in the middle! right around 150!


----------



## jrowenj

My boys bpm was 176 and about 155 now


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> My boys bpm was 176 and about 155 now

thats awesome :happydance:

I wonder if my LO HB will slow as i get further along.... the little stinker likes to hide and hit the probe now too :haha: the HB will be SO loud on the monitor, then u hear a "thunk" and the HB fade away... then you hear LO come back again, haha playing games already...

now you can do your nautical theme!


----------



## Soniamillie01

HB for me is normally around 146 ish


----------



## gingermango

We are having a baby ............... BOY!!! :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

Congrats jrowen, boys are fun!
You did baking soda and other gender predictions right? Did those show boy?


I havent had my call to schedule my scan yet :-( I might follow it up soon because they are usually booked up two weeks solid and OH needs to book time off. Its supposed to be end of August. Midwife couldn't refer me she has to get the hospital to request it and then the scan place phones me to book a time.


----------



## darkstar

gingermango said:


> We are having a baby ............... BOY!!! :happydance:

Yayy congrats!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaa ginger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations on team blue :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> Congrats jrowen, boys are fun!
> You did baking soda and other gender predictions right? Did those show boy?
> 
> 
> I havent had my call to schedule my scan yet :-( I might follow it up soon because they are usually booked up two weeks solid and OH needs to book time off. Its supposed to be end of August. Midwife couldn't refer me she has to get the hospital to request it and then the scan place phones me to book a time.

I only did the baking soda and it showed boy. Heartrate showed girl


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Ginger!!!! yay for another team blue!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats, 2 gorgeous boys!

I've just found out that my dad and step mum want to pay for our pushchair or contribute, I feel bad as it's like £700. Also step mum can get 25% off it as works for John Lewis - that's nearly £200! We won't let them pay for it all as that is too much.


----------



## Angelinheaven

Congrats boys :)!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gingermango said:


> We are having a baby ............... BOY!!! :happydance:

He showed! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe yay two boys! Not so psychic after all lol... :)


----------



## gingermango

Caleb Thomas Humpage <3

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/JODEESTANLEY/Caleb.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

awww you got a 4d pic?! Cool!!! I will post my pics later tonight. on my way out...


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> awww you got a 4d pic?! Cool!!! I will post my pics later tonight. on my way out...

Yeah we had a 2d gender scan but they give you a 3/4d snapshot, the sonograoher was lovely and gave us 4 x 2d pics and 4x3d pics and we got the whole scan including the 3d bits on a dvd :happydance: We took our dd with us who is 8 and she was amazed!!


----------



## darkstar

OH refuses 3 or 4 d. He thinks its creepy :-( and it icks him out, he refuses to "see our baby look like an alien" I would consider going without him but its miles from where we live, probably 2.5 hours, and almost $200 to get it so 2D it is :-( Men!


----------



## snowangel187

Reading all the talk of baking soda reminded me that I did it and got girl and it was right! :thumbup: maybe there's something to it. ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Snow, did your baking soda do anything? Mine fizzed for about 1 sec and then went still, so not sure how I should read it?


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur baby boy


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
Heart rate of mine was 160 and pee test showed boy so what do u predict for me ?


----------



## DittyByrd

I had my 15 week appointment today. No ultrasound but heartbeat was 146bpm. Everything seems to be going well so far. 

Congrats to all the new pink and blue beans! We're still team yellow so I guess we'll let you know in January! My anatomic U/S will be the first week of September. Aside from getting another look at the baby, I can certainly wait until then. I'll be 21 weeks at that point.


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> Snow, did your baking soda do anything? Mine fizzed for about 1 sec and then went still, so not sure how I should read it?

No fizz at all. I'm not sure how I would read urs either. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So cool we're getting genders!


----------



## Lillian33

Woo hoo!! Huge congrats Jrow & Ginger-2 beautiful baby boys!!! So exciting :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee...girl! Lol...ommg everyones going to come to me for gender guesses lol... I got gingers rong :( lol


Live the name caleb!


----------



## els1022

Congrats on the baby boys jrowen and ginger!!
DH is trying to change my mind about team yellow....


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope ur right :) cuz I already have 2 beautiful boys I need a girl now :) 
Thanks


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) congrats on the boys :D they are so much fun hehe


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> BOY! At breakfast celebrating! Update in a bit!

Congratulations on your little boy, Jamie!!!!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Congrats on your sweet little blue bundle :) I was right! Woooohoo! If gingers is a girl, I swear I am psychic!

:haha: what do you think for me, Nikki? Heartrate has been between 145-155 and all the old wives tales have predicted a boy... 


Ginger - Congrats on your baby boy!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Ladies! I have my gender scan tomorrow... I can't wait! It's finally here! I think team :blue: for myself. :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, congrats ladies! Can't wait to see the front page get all colorful.


----------



## Kaiecee

really hope mines pink
i had to get a new doc cause i moved too far and i loved my old one but my first app. with the new one is on the 20th


----------



## CharlieO

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations Ladies! I have my gender scan tomorrow... I can't wait! It's finally here! I think team :blue: for myself. :happydance:

Good luck! x


----------



## jellybeans

can my date be changed from the 15th to the 19th please im due on the 19th...my bday lol xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

La mere, go blue!


----------



## gingermango

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations Ladies! I have my gender scan tomorrow... I can't wait! It's finally here! I think team :blue: for myself. :happydance:

Cant wait to know what flavour your jelly bean will be :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations Ladies! I have my gender scan tomorrow... I can't wait! It's finally here! I think team :blue: for myself. :happydance:

can't wait to hear!


----------



## Little J

congrats on the beautiful boys ladies!!! So now i believe the tally is 1 girl to 3 boys?! Boys sure are taking the lead thus far!

Leinz- I cant wait to hear the news today!!! YAY!


----------



## Little J

the ladies finding out gender.... are your going to tell family etc. in a cool way? or just say it?


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> the ladies finding out gender.... are your going to tell family etc. in a cool way? or just say it?

I really wanted to do it in a fun, unique way... BUT I was so excited and didn't wanna wait! So, the second I got out of the appointment I called everyone! hahaha!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> the ladies finding out gender.... are your going to tell family etc. in a cool way? or just say it?
> 
> I really wanted to do it in a fun, unique way... BUT I was so excited and didn't wanna wait! So, the second I got out of the appointment I called everyone! hahaha!Click to expand...

haha i feel like im going to be the same way! but it would be fun to do somthing cool that will excite the family


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The moms will already be at my scan with me so it wont be a secret after that with my mom in law! Lol


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## prayingforbby

I was just looking at my stomach and noticed the Linea Nigra has appeared. I feel like a dork, but I got alittle excited :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

is linea nigra the dark line from belly button to pubic bone??? i feel stupid asking but i am not sure lOl


prayingforbby said:


> I was just looking at my stomach and noticed the Linea Nigra has appeared. I feel like a dork, but I got alittle excited :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

awwe bottoms up one is adorable 


:thumbup::flower::hugs:


jrowenj said:


> View attachment 447217
> 
> 
> View attachment 447219
> 
> 
> View attachment 447221
> 
> 
> View attachment 447223


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.kstardesign.com/free/breastmilkmedal_untilsolids.gif


----------



## prayingforbby

nipsnnibbles said:


> is linea nigra the dark line from belly button to pubic bone??? i feel stupid asking but i am not sure lOl
> 
> 
> prayingforbby said:
> 
> 
> I was just looking at my stomach and noticed the Linea Nigra has appeared. I feel like a dork, but I got alittle excited :)Click to expand...

Not a stupid question. Yes it is. I thought it didnt appear til later in pregnancy, but i just read it can come in the second trimester.


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> awwe bottoms up one is adorable
> 
> 
> :thumbup::flower::hugs:
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447217
> 
> 
> View attachment 447219
> 
> 
> View attachment 447221
> 
> 
> View attachment 447223Click to expand...

hahahaha!!! Its DEF a boy, right?!?!

I wish they gave me a better profile pic. The face on pics are kinda scary looking!


----------



## Little J

haha thats funny. Cute pics Jrow!

Def. a boy in the first pic!


I wish my Dr was able to do nice profile pics of the LO. But i think their machine is super old, it doesnt do scans like that.... hence, why you could see my whole baby and it looked like an Alien!


----------



## brieri1

Wow, I've missed a lot in my 24 hours away from this sight, lol. Congratulations to all you ladies who had your scans! Boys seem to be predominate, very cool. My scan isn't until the 14th of August... which kind of feels like a long time away, but it doesn't really bother me. I'm in no rush to find out my baby's gender, and just last night, I found out my husband isn't either. So maybe we'll be team yellow after all?


----------



## JCh

For sure a boy! Are u planning/ have available the 3D/4D baby scans?


----------



## jrowenj

I think the place I went yesterday does the 4D. I didn't ask how much it would cost though... I think I go back at 28 weeks and may ask although my husband said he doesn't wanna see the 4d because he wants to be surprised at what baby looks like


----------



## gingermango

Little J said:


> the ladies finding out gender.... are your going to tell family etc. in a cool way? or just say it?

All our family and friends were waiting to hear all day yesterday so we sent them all the same message with a pic of the 3d scan and baby name :)


----------



## jrowenj

thought it would be fun to do a side by side of me and dh and try to picture what our son is gonna look like!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

OH is convinced we are having a girl lol but I'm getting mixed feelings one day I think girl then the next I think boy lol


----------



## brieri1

So I have a question, I've been reading those pregnancy books that tell you what the baby is doing and how big it is from week to week. I've been reading the section for what week I'm on on the day I hit it, so for example because I don't think that's makes much sense, I read the 16 week section on the day I hit 16 weeks. My question is, should I have read the section on week 17 when I hit 16 weeks to see what was happening in the upcoming week, or does the week 16 section cover 16 weeks through 16+6? Does this even make sense? Lol, I'm sorry if this post just sounds like babble.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> So I have a question, I've been reading those pregnancy books that tell you what the baby is doing and how big it is from week to week. I've been reading the section for what week I'm on on the day I hit it, so for example because I don't think that's makes much sense, I read the 16 week section on the day I hit 16 weeks. My question is, should I have read the section on week 17 when I hit 16 weeks to see what was happening in the upcoming week, or does the week 16 section cover 16 weeks through 16+6? Does this even make sense? Lol, I'm sorry if this post just sounds like babble.

good question. I have been reading it on the day i turn that week as you are... i was thinking that it covers 16-17... but now ya got me thinking


----------



## JCh

It depends on how the book is written. Some will be exactly what u are but consider u to be into the next week.... So tomorrow I'm in my 17th week.... weird!


----------



## brieri1

JCh said:


> It depends on how the book is written. Some will be exactly what u are but consider u to be into the next week.... So tomorrow I'm in my 17th week.... weird!

So read the 18th week section on saturday since I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow? I'm reading What to Expect When You're Expecting and Your Pregnancy Week by Week, if that helps.


----------



## JCh

If it tells you your are X weeks and X days exactly then stick to that - I sometimes read a bunch of days at the same time. And it's not that big of a deal to read a week ahead to know what's coming. Most have the same things listed, so if the symptom list fits with each, then you're on track.


----------



## Little J

ginger: thats a cute way to tell people


I also read a book week by week. The way i do it, is the day i turn 13 weeks i read 13 week section. To me it seems like they explain what is happening to the baby that whole week of week 13. (since the title of each section says Week X) So when i read the section i know the baby is going through those changes that week. 

If that makes sense?

Im pretty sure my book is Pregnancy week by week as well. Its pretty cool bc it gives "daddy tips!" Hubby is always interested in what they say he should do, haha


----------



## sassy_mom

New fruit day! I'm an onion! 17 weeks! So excited! It is moving right along. I love new fruit day... 

I have a question about the baby movements. I know I posted about not feeling the movements and then we had a night where it did move. It felt like rolling and pressure. DH could feel the kicks but I could only feel pressure and what felt like rolling around. Since then, DH has put his hand one time on my stomach and same thing happened. He could feel a lot but I felt nothing but the weird pressure/rolling. After that it went quiet and I feel nothing. If I put my hand on my stomach I get nothing. I know baby is fine but I am wondering why I can't feel the kicks especially when DH could. Could there be something in the way that causes me not to feel them from the inside but can be felt on the outside? I brought it up to my doctor but she just said you probably aren't feeling the baby yet .. it is gas or maybe it is in a weird position. I remember feeling DD very regularly once I felt them and hers started about 14 -15 weeks. I just thought it was a little strange since this is my second time around.


----------



## brieri1

Little J said:


> ginger: thats a cute way to tell people
> 
> 
> I also read a book week by week. The way i do it, is the day i turn 13 weeks i read 13 week section. To me it seems like they explain what is happening to the baby that whole week of week 13. (since the title of each section says Week X) So when i read the section i know the baby is going through those changes that week.
> 
> If that makes sense?
> 
> Im pretty sure my book is Pregnancy week by week as well. Its pretty cool bc it gives "daddy tips!" Hubby is always interested in what they say he should do, haha

so you read it as the week 13 section is from 13+0 to 13+6? That's how I've been doing it, but 13+1 through 14 weeks is technically the 14th week, which is why I'm confused. I guess it doesn't make a huge difference anymore since the baby is basically doing the same things every week now and grows at its own rate now as well, but I'm just curious.


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> ginger: thats a cute way to tell people
> 
> 
> I also read a book week by week. The way i do it, is the day i turn 13 weeks i read 13 week section. To me it seems like they explain what is happening to the baby that whole week of week 13. (since the title of each section says Week X) So when i read the section i know the baby is going through those changes that week.
> 
> If that makes sense?
> 
> Im pretty sure my book is Pregnancy week by week as well. Its pretty cool bc it gives "daddy tips!" Hubby is always interested in what they say he should do, haha

I love the tips that tell Daddy to have more compassion, or do more around the house.... Amen!


----------



## Little J

HAHA! i love those! i just look at Hubby and grin 

I always got confused as when you hit week 13+0 that some ppl considered that to be 14 weeks. So i just made a regular protocol for myself.... i dont consider myself 14 weeks until im half way thru week 13. 

I always look ahead as well and take sneak peaks of the following week bc i know the baby is somewhere between 13 weeks and 14 weeks. 

Its so confusing as well as to when 2nd tri starts.... some say 12 weeks some day 13.3 weeks and some say not even til 14 weeks!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> New fruit day! I'm an onion! 17 weeks! So excited! It is moving right along. I love new fruit day...
> 
> I have a question about the baby movements. I know I posted about not feeling the movements and then we had a night where it did move. It felt like rolling and pressure. DH could feel the kicks but I could only feel pressure and what felt like rolling around. Since then, DH has put his hand one time on my stomach and same thing happened. He could feel a lot but I felt nothing but the weird pressure/rolling. After that it went quiet and I feel nothing. If I put my hand on my stomach I get nothing. I know baby is fine but I am wondering why I can't feel the kicks especially when DH could. Could there be something in the way that causes me not to feel them from the inside but can be felt on the outside? I brought it up to my doctor but she just said you probably aren't feeling the baby yet .. it is gas or maybe it is in a weird position. I remember feeling DD very regularly once I felt them and hers started about 14 -15 weeks. I just thought it was a little strange since this is my second time around.

Maybe where the baby implanted is kinda odd?

I cant wait till hubby can feel LO...... i can feel him every once in a while but only when im sitting or laying down and its the lightest little tap. but def. cant feel it thru my belly yet (especially bc i had fluff to begin with)

it is kinda wierd that ur hubby can feel it but you cant when you try and touch? hmm, LO playing games with mommy haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have an app on my tablet that shows it like this: 14 Weeks is on week 15. t's just because you are living week 15, since days 0 to 7 weren't just 0, they were week 1. 

I don't know if I made sense. LOL


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone else feel like they are going backwards? For the past 3 or 4 weeks I've been absolutely fine. Then the last 2 days, I've started feeling sick again, and getting tired again and now my food aversions are back too. Anyone else like this?


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> New fruit day! I'm an onion! 17 weeks! So excited! It is moving right along. I love new fruit day...
> 
> I have a question about the baby movements. I know I posted about not feeling the movements and then we had a night where it did move. It felt like rolling and pressure. DH could feel the kicks but I could only feel pressure and what felt like rolling around. Since then, DH has put his hand one time on my stomach and same thing happened. He could feel a lot but I felt nothing but the weird pressure/rolling. After that it went quiet and I feel nothing. If I put my hand on my stomach I get nothing. I know baby is fine but I am wondering why I can't feel the kicks especially when DH could. Could there be something in the way that causes me not to feel them from the inside but can be felt on the outside? I brought it up to my doctor but she just said you probably aren't feeling the baby yet .. it is gas or maybe it is in a weird position. I remember feeling DD very regularly once I felt them and hers started about 14 -15 weeks. I just thought it was a little strange since this is my second time around.
> 
> Maybe where the baby implanted is kinda odd?
> 
> I cant wait till hubby can feel LO...... i can feel him every once in a while but only when im sitting or laying down and its the lightest little tap. but def. cant feel it thru my belly yet (especially bc i had fluff to begin with)
> 
> it is kinda wierd that ur hubby can feel it but you cant when you try and touch? hmm, LO playing games with mommy hahaClick to expand...


Yea I think it is making me crazy. :haha: Maybe it is gas what DH feels. Although I think I would feel that and tell him no that is gas. The rolling/pressure is cute and a little uncomfortable but DH can always make :baby: move when he puts his hand on my stomach. I'm not sure why. DH's hands are always really warm so maybe :baby: senses the temperature change and is responding?? Who knows. Pregnancy this time around I think is making me crazy for real. :haha: Come on August. I can't wait to see baby again! I'm overly anxious this time around to already give birth and hold baby. You ladies will have to forgive me if I sound overly worried or ask too many questions ... even though this is #2 ... I feel like it is completely opposite so I have a million things running through my head now. Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are going backwards? For the past 3 or 4 weeks I've been absolutely fine. Then the last 2 days, I've started feeling sick again, and getting tired again and now my food aversions are back too. Anyone else like this?


Not so much as you. I am still tired and have started getting up more again to pee at night. That went away for awhile and I thought I was good with that at least until baby got bigger ... oh well. lol! My tiredness is still hanging in there but I have good days where I will have more energy and not feel so bad. May just be a lingering symptom for me ... maybe it is a hormone surge for you?


----------



## Little J

ick, 2nd tri hasnt been treating me very well with the extreme tiredness and headaches. Ever since week 8 i have had to get up in the middle of the night to pee. i Just feel so much pressure down there when i sleep...

The other day i tried laying on the ground on my tummy to write somthing... and OH MAN bad idea... it felt really awkward. i felt so much pressure on my lower tummy and it kinda hurt. I was telling hubby i was probably swishing :baby:. It just felt like everything got smooshed, bladder, organs, everything!

Latley iv felt a "twitch" feeling on my cervix or in that area.... i dunno if baby is kicking or punching but it feels wierd. At my US the baby was hanging upside down like a baby would be if i were about to give birth, which the Dr. and i found funny bc the baby was hanging upside down being goofy.


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations Ladies! I have my gender scan tomorrow... I can't wait! It's finally here! I think team :blue: for myself. :happydance:

Can't wait to hear what you're having!!!


----------



## mammaspath

on the week by week comments........i usually just follow the week im in.....for example im week 13.......i use 13 weeks until i turn 14......then i move on.

i so excited for the genders!!! i will be one of the last to find out since im due jan29th........ugh.......the suspense is killing me!


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats on the baby boys ginger and jrow!!

Can't wait to hear Leinz!! 

It will be exciting to see what the final total of boys/girls will end up being!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are going backwards? For the past 3 or 4 weeks I've been absolutely fine. Then the last 2 days, I've started feeling sick again, and getting tired again and now my food aversions are back too. Anyone else like this?

This is exactly me for the past 3 days. :dohh:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i was sick again this morning too. it seems i get sick on most morning when I wake up and it feels like ive been kicked and punched in the stomach all night.. I am assuming it is my uterus stretching overnight, but it hurts so bad, and then i get up to go to the bathroom and BLECK.. yea..
Not great.

But i do have to say I literally look like i have POPPED overnight.. There is no denying this belly now! 15 weeks tomorrow! :) Ill be an orange!


----------



## AJThomas

omg, i am so done with this hunger, i feel like i'm constantly eating. As soon as i finish eating one thing, i need something else and then the heartburn kicks in. I've gained 4lbs so far.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've started to gain now. I lost 16lb since I found out and now about a stone lighter than when feel. I don't seem to be overly hungry but still hate the smell of cooking.


----------



## AJThomas

I can't bear the cooking either Sonia, poor DH. Thankfully I have a friend who is like a mother/sister to me so she makes sure I get a cooked meal everyday since my mom is away on vacation. When my mom comes back she'll take over again. It has been a lifesaver, trust me.


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea i was sick again this morning too. it seems i get sick on most morning when I wake up and it feels like ive been kicked and punched in the stomach all night.. I am assuming it is my uterus stretching overnight, but it hurts so bad, and then i get up to go to the bathroom and BLECK.. yea..
> Not great.
> 
> But i do have to say I literally look like i have POPPED overnight.. There is no denying this belly now! 15 weeks tomorrow! :) Ill be an orange!

Congrats on your orange tomorrow! I'll be an avacado! :happydance:

I am sorry you ladies have been feeling so sick.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've generally been feeling better, but still have the very odd sickness here and there, but more like one day in three weeks. Not half as tired either. I have found that today I've really struggled with the heat here in the uk, which is about 30 degrees, I normally love it! I'm stocking up on ice and ice lollies in the work freezer from tomorrow although the heats not supposed to last.

I've also booked a week off late August to visit some family so that will be nice. It does mean I'll finish work 4 days later, the last day being our christmas staff get together. I want to go but this years it's in the midlands which is probably 150 odd miles from me and DH doesn't want me to be that far away and so close to being due. I think I'll see how I feel nearer the time and may suggest I travel up the day before and stay overnight


----------



## Soniamillie01

Re genders. I read today that 71% of women are correct in gender guess when they have an intuition during gestation.


----------



## jrowenj

Where is leinzlove?!


----------



## mammaspath

someone just told me they had a phenergan pump for ms for 2 weeks........and she said it could last another month.........dammit!


----------



## jrowenj

So.... i think i have afirst name picked.... Blake. Thoughts?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Blake is one of our names too for a boy:) love it! It is gaining popularity.


----------



## jrowenj

Woohoo!!! Do you think its getting too popular??


----------



## sassy_mom

Blake is a great name! Not too popular I don't think.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nah not too popular! One girl i know from highschool named her baby blake. I didnt know she even had a child at this point!She found out i was oregnant and found out we liked the name blake ( mutual friend opened her mouth) , added me on facebook and made it a point to post pictures of baby"blake" so we wouldnt name our baby it... Im like half tempted to just do it to piss her off if its a boy lol. The mutual girl keeps saying to me r u sure u still want to name the baby that ? Lol...

Its not really a friend.. Just another girl i went to highschool with who got oregnant two weeks after me and feels she needs to text me crap all the time! Ugh and it sucks because her boyfriend and my husband r good friends... Its annoying lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not a catty person by any means but if i like the name im nMing my baby it, i dont care if someone else i know named their baby it!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Loving Blake! X


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Re genders. I read today that 71% of women are correct in gender guess when they have an intuition during gestation.

Oh, wow... that's pretty cool!



jrowenj said:


> Where is leinzlove?!

Idk, but I am getting kinda antsy :haha: 



jrowenj said:


> So.... i think i have a first name picked.... Blake. Thoughts?

I always liked the name Blake. Re popularity, I'm not sure if it is getting too popular, but (this is just me) I like picking names that people don't hear very often.. but not really weird ones, lol


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Nah not too popular! One girl i know from highschool named her baby blake. I didnt know she even had a child at this point!She found out i was oregnant and found out we liked the name blake ( mutual friend opened her mouth) , added me on facebook and made it a point to post pictures of baby"blake" so we wouldnt name our baby it... Im like half tempted to just do it to piss her off if its a boy lol. The mutual girl keeps saying to me r u sure u still want to name the baby that ? Lol...
> 
> Its not really a friend.. Just another girl i went to highschool with who got oregnant two weeks after me and feels she needs to text me crap all the time! Ugh and it sucks because her boyfriend and my husband r good friends... Its annoying lol.

Hahahahaha i would sooo use the name if i were u!


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Re genders. I read today that 71% of women are correct in gender guess when they have an intuition during gestation.
> 
> Oh, wow... that's pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Where is leinzlove?!Click to expand...
> 
> Idk, but I am getting kinda antsy :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So.... i think i have a first name picked.... Blake. Thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> I always liked the name Blake. Re popularity, I'm not sure if it is getting too popular, but (this is just me) I like picking names that people don't hear very often.. but not really weird ones, lolClick to expand...

I agreei dont want something too popular


----------



## gingermango

I'm the same I dont go for completely out there names but I dont want there to be another child in their class with the same name? Its worked so far there are no other Caitlyn's in my daughters year and no Lucas's in my sons :happydance: I know Caleb is quite popular in the US but its not as common here in the UK.

Jaime I love the name Blake :) I remember being on this site when I had Lucas and one of the ladies then called her little boy Blake, still unusual without being weird!

Leinz - We need to know what flavour the baby is, you have kept us waiting long enough lol xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

We have a potential new girls name . . .

Ivy-livi


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, if Leinz doesn't hurry there will be. A riot in here by the time she comes back.


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Re genders. I read today that 71% of women are correct in gender guess when they have an intuition during gestation.
> 
> Oh, wow... that's pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Where is leinzlove?!Click to expand...
> 
> Idk, but I am getting kinda antsy :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So.... i think i have a first name picked.... Blake. Thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> I always liked the name Blake. Re popularity, I'm not sure if it is getting too popular, but (this is just me) I like picking names that people don't hear very often.. but not really weird ones, lolClick to expand...
> 
> I agree i dont want something too popularClick to expand...

But if you really like a name, don't let someone else keep you from naming you baby that name.

When I was preggo with my daughter, I spent hours and hours and hours scouring baby name sites LOL... guess you could say I am kinda obsessed with names. (I'm an amateur author in my spare time.. Which there isn't a lot of)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I picked on Leinzlove's journal... and know what :baby: is... but I guess we will wait for her to put it here... haha :shhh: :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Well now I have to go look! haha!


----------



## AJThomas

Ooooh, thanks for the tip Deedee :D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> Ooooh, thanks for the tip Deedee :D

No problem!


----------



## jrowenj

I peeked! Woooot


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Blake is one of our names too for a boy:) love it! It is gaining popularity.

Had a little giggle when I saw this as Blake is at the top of our list at the moment too!!!

xxx


----------



## La Mere

I was bad and peeked! :happydance: Thanks for the tip, Dee Dee!


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't feel bad. I peeked too!!


----------



## ARuppe716

You all are a bad influence... I just went and peeked too! Yay!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh well, don't feel bad, I'll take all the blame. Hahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

I wish she would come announce it though! How exciting! :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oops i peeked too! Ooooooh deedee your in trouble! Lol


----------



## mammaspath

i wanna know! how do i find her journal?


----------



## Kaiecee

Mee too


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:-= You can look for a post she made in the thread and in her signature she has her journal. That or make a search with her username, go to her profile see her data and in her signature you will find her journal. Some of the ways... LOL Ok, I'm going deeper and deeper. Hope she has a forgiving soul...


----------



## darkstar

Hahaa you ladies are hilarious


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies i feel a sharp pain on my left side. I dont know what to do?!?


----------



## Leinzlove

How sweet Ladies! I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day! 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Lauren, rest and see if it stops. It might be round ligament. If it persists or gets worse I'd call the nurses at your hospital etc.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> Ladies i feel a sharp pain on my left side. I dont know what to do?!?

I sometimes get pains for different reasons: stretching, gas stuck like a shoe across in my stomach or me needing to go to the peepee room (I really do call it that). If it's too sharp you should def call to have it checked. I hope you feel better!


----------



## gingermango

Leinz - Congratulations on your pink princess :happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Leinz - congrats on team pink :)


----------



## mellywelly

All these pinks and blues are making me wobble on team yellow! I must resist!!

Congratulations on team pink leinz!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on team
Pink :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on team pink! 

The shrp pain is prob round ligament pain or gas like dee dee said... I told my doc bout this on monday because it scares me as well.. When hegot the doppler out to hear baby he goes " is this where u get the pain " and dug his fingers right into the space and i said yeaaaaaaaa! He goes hunnie ur growing a belly! Its right where my round ligament was and it was pretty deep! Not where i thought my riund ligament pain pas! If its constant callur mw or ob gyn..but if its only for atimeand goes away with no bleeding i wouldnt not be cincerned.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh i hate being on my ipad, misspellings and my space bar is hard to work lol.


----------



## Lauren021406

Leinz congrats on team pink!'

Thanks for the tips ladies i feel better after sleeping!


----------



## Little J

YAY Leinz!!! Congrats on the little gal!!

I thought u may be having a boy as well with that HB rate! But now im realizing what my Dr. thinks.... it truley is a old wives tale! haha 

Did you do those gender tests? 

have u craved sweet or salty?

Just bc im curious... :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats to those that have found out the gender. The next 3 wks is going to drag for me!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

With the hope of me not being sick today, I woke up with hubby to eat breakfast. I think me sleeping in these past days has made me super sick because I keep on sleeping with a little bit of hunger -hubby always manages to wake me up enough for my tummy to get hungry but not enough for the rest of my body to feel like waking up LOL- 

I hope I get sleepy again soon... zzzZZZZ


----------



## brieri1

Congratulations on a baby girl! That's very exciting!

So I've decided with the book thing, that on the day I switch to a new week, like today, 17 weeks!!!!, I'm going to read both the 17 week part to see where my baby is at now and the 18 week part to see where my baby is headed this week and what its going through. Can't go wrong that way, right? Its not like the bits about the weeks are particularly long.

Oh, and 17 weeks! I can't believe I'm almost halfway through my pregnancy already! Its gone by so fast! I can't believe inside me is a little person that has an obvious gender and can be felt moving around from the outside. Gosh, I'm so excited to meet this little person. But on the other hand, I wouldn't mind keeping the baby inside me for a really long time. This is the only part of its life I can be sure its totally safe and all of its needs are met and its never going to be so attached to me... Do any of you feel like that?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I do bri, but at the same time cant wait to see and hold baby..hubby and iwere talking about how we wonder what baby will look like... :) amazing how it all started from a single cell from both of us and is now the size of an orange! Still cant wrap my head around it, already so in love :)


----------



## Little J

Brier: thats what i do with the book as well :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on Team Pink! I love the little bow you added! So cute! 

With my book ... I end up reading through several weeks at a time. I guess more so because this is the second time around so I just flip through. I've read through it so often I should really find a new book now! :haha: 

Last night I asked DH to make :baby: move since he is the only one that can make it move. Sure enough, on his hand goes and :baby: goes insane!! But I actually felt it kicking up against his hand instead of just the rolling movement. It was so precious. I'm not sure why only DH's hand triggers it but :baby: must already love daddy! :haha: Either that or his hand is bothering him and he is trying to shove him off :haha::haha: I am ready for those constant movements though. I told DH last night that I forgot how precious those feelings are. :cloud9: 

Come on AUGUST!!! lol! The suspense is crazy and so exciting. That day will be like Christmas!


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! All the exciting things happening! Congrats on everyone's teams (who found out!) I had an appointment the other day, but Dr. was on vacation, so I saw the APRN. All I got was a listen on the doppler, a TON of blood work and two pee tests... sigh... 

I do have a date for my level 2 ultrasound though - August 13, then I see my Dr. again on the 23rd. 

After my sister passed away, we have made a slight change in our choice of names. I am just so saddened that she will never get to hold her new niece or nephew. :cry:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh, hey, wow! and I'm an onion today!


----------



## Little J

that will be nice to incorperate your sisters name into your :baby: name in her honor. Very thoughtful


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Oh, hey, wow! and I'm an onion today!

Congrats on being an onion!!! :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

So, total TMI moment, but my husband and I were making love last night, and he was lying on top of me, and the baby was going insane in there, kicking the hell out of both of us... It was kind of funny, but now I'm a little concerned that it can feel something when we have intercourse, even though the doctor has reassured me that the baby is way to high up to feel a thing. I don't know, maybe it was because my husband was leaning a little on my belly, or something.


----------



## gingermango

It could be that your husband leaning on you just made you feel the movements more rather than caused more movements?


----------



## Little J

to my ladies that have had headaches:

I think i found a cure!!! The last couple days I have been eating strawberries and red grapes in the morning and i noticed my headaches lessoning and today they are compleltly gone away. I was curious if maybe the antioxidents in them are helping with headaches... sure enough.... the research i had done shows that eating them can help with headaches! Also eating vitamin E (also antioxident) which includes seeds in which i eat sunflower seeds as well.

Thought maybe this could help some of you ladies if your at your wits end!:flower:

oh and they also say its best to get these from the actual food rather than taking a supplement.


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> So, total TMI moment, but my husband and I were making love last night, and he was lying on top of me, and the baby was going insane in there, kicking the hell out of both of us... It was kind of funny, but now I'm a little concerned that it can feel something when we have intercourse, even though the doctor has reassured me that the baby is way to high up to feel a thing. I don't know, maybe it was because my husband was leaning a little on my belly, or something.

Or increased blood flow makes baby more active?


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> How sweet Ladies! I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day!
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg

Congrats on team pink, leinz!



brieri1 said:


> So, total TMI moment, but my husband and I were making love last night, and he was lying on top of me, and the baby was going insane in there, kicking the hell out of both of us... It was kind of funny, but now I'm a little concerned that it can feel something when we have intercourse, even though the doctor has reassured me that the baby is way to high up to feel a thing. I don't know, maybe it was because my husband was leaning a little on my belly, or something.

I
With my first I found that it was him putting pressure on my belly that made my DD move and kick like crazy. The most baby can feel is the rhythm of your movements sloshing him around :haha: try not to worry


AFM: I am an avacado today! Hurray for new fruit day! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: I did... I had a reading, Intelligender, Chinese, baking soda, dream, instinct... They all said boy.


----------



## sassy_mom

Leinzlove said:


> Little J: I did... I had a reading, Intelligender, Chinese, baking soda, dream, instinct... They all said boy.


lol Uh oh! I think Little J and I are in for a surprise then! HAHA! I did the chinese chart, baking soda, and read through the old wives tales and everything came out boy for me as well!!


----------



## brieri1

Thanks everyone for your reassurance. I just got so concerned. My husband thought it was hilarious. I couldn't help going the opposite direction, though. 

AFM, I've done those baby predictor things, I get both genders. So who knows. Maybe I'm having one of each and there's a hidden twin in there, lol. I actually hope not, that would be a little scary for me. I don't know if I'm ready to take care of two.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Little J: I did... I had a reading, Intelligender, Chinese, baking soda, dream, instinct... They all said boy.
> 
> 
> lol Uh oh! I think Little J and I are in for a surprise then! HAHA! I did the chinese chart, baking soda, and read through the old wives tales and everything came out boy for me as well!!Click to expand...

HAHA, like i said before.... its never 100% certain until we see the goods! HAHA

I keep thinking of how exciting either gender will be :hugs:
Us likeing a boy first, but having a girl they are so cute and have so many cute clothes! plus i keep thinking how cute itll be for hubby to play with our little girl. AND on oneside of the family they dont have any girl grandkids!

Eitherway, im gunna be in LOVE! i already am :kiss:


----------



## AJThomas

well my gender scan is booked for the 10th so now we play the sucky waiting game.


----------



## mellywelly

Completey off topic, its the Olympics opening ceremony tonight and I can't believe that I'm ridiculously excited!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Completey off topic, its the Olympics opening ceremony tonight and I can't believe that I'm ridiculously excited!!!!!

I've been waiting to watch them for ever now, but I still have to wait for the re transmission of 7:30 Tx time. :cry:


----------



## gingermango

mellywelly said:


> Completey off topic, its the Olympics opening ceremony tonight and I can't believe that I'm ridiculously excited!!!!!

My friends husband is a dancer in it so we are looking out for him :)

Also, on a different note, after being a smoker for the last eleven years, today I have been a non-smoker for eleven weeks :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Completey off topic, its the Olympics opening ceremony tonight and I can't believe that I'm ridiculously excited!!!!!

I can't wait either! I hope it's a spectacular show to be proud of for years to come! Feeling very patriotic today!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Phewwwww babies are hard work! Im watching my 6 week old nephew and ive literally changed him 3 times in an hour all the while feeding and burping lol. Im in for a rude awakening!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Phewwwww babies are hard work! Im watching my 6 week old nephew and ive literally changed him 3 times in an hour all the while feeding and burping lol. Im in for a rude awakening!!

hahaha! It is more wonderful when it is yours though! And much easier when you have your own routine. But work is an understatement haha! Just this work has a wonderful reward!


----------



## mellywelly

I saw the preview clip yesterday and thought the pigeons with illuminated wings looked fantastic, but it turns out they were angels lol


----------



## mellywelly

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Phewwwww babies are hard work! Im watching my 6 week old nephew and ive literally changed him 3 times in an hour all the while feeding and burping lol. Im in for a rude awakening!!

Wait until you are up in the middle of the night doing it!


----------



## Kaiecee

gingermango said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Completey off topic, its the Olympics opening ceremony tonight and I can't believe that I'm ridiculously excited!!!!!
> 
> My friends husband is a dancer in it so we are looking out for him :)
> 
> Also, on a different note, after being a smoker for the last eleven years, today I have been a non-smoker for eleven weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats :)


----------



## La Mere

Congrats, ginger!

I did a couple tests.. Baking soda, ring test.. Both said boy. Chinese gender predictor said girl. :shrug: guess we'll see come January!


----------



## sassy_mom

6:00 pm here Eastern time and I am anticipating the Olympics opening ceremony!!! I have to wait until 7:30pm our time so still a little more time to wait. I keep getting clips from the news from the ceremony and I already cannot wait! It looks great! What do you ladies think who are over there in the UK?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> 6:00 pm here Eastern time and I am anticipating the Olympics opening ceremony!!! I have to wait until 7:30pm our time so still a little more time to wait. I keep getting clips from the news from the ceremony and I already cannot wait! It looks great! What do you ladies think who are over there in the UK?

I am keeping myself away from the news and from facebook! Hahahaha, I want to see it complete on nbc at 7:30! It's so haaaaaaaaard though :dohh: Now I'll have to wait 'til then to come here to not read what y'all are thinking! :cry:

I still love you though... LOL


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> 6:00 pm here Eastern time and I am anticipating the Olympics opening ceremony!!! I have to wait until 7:30pm our time so still a little more time to wait. I keep getting clips from the news from the ceremony and I already cannot wait! It looks great! What do you ladies think who are over there in the UK?

Thoroughly enjoying it, Ive cried twice already which Im blaming on the pregnancy hormones! :blush:


----------



## ARuppe716

I am so pumped for the opening ceremony :) 

My tummy is SO ITCHY today!! Aaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's a very, very good showcase of Britain! That's all I'm saying :) but is also very emotional, I too have shed a tear! Feeling v patriotic!

On baby front, think I may have had a light kick earlier?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Phewwwww babies are hard work! Im watching my 6 week old nephew and ive literally changed him 3 times in an hour all the while feeding and burping lol. Im in for a rude awakening!!
> 
> Wait until you are up in the middle of the night doing it!Click to expand...

Please don't say this :cry: say they come with a kit to take care of themselves which includes an instruction booklet with very thorough explanation, in english and spanish, of what is going on and when! :hissy: Oh Lord help me! Step by step... first labor, then the rest... hahahahaha. I think I need a hug now... LOL


----------



## gingermango

ARuppe716 said:


> I am so pumped for the opening ceremony :)
> 
> My tummy is SO ITCHY today!! Aaaahhhhh!!!

Remember to moisurise your bump really often as the itching gets worse as your skin stretches x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> 6:00 pm here Eastern time and I am anticipating the Olympics opening ceremony!!! I have to wait until 7:30pm our time so still a little more time to wait. I keep getting clips from the news from the ceremony and I already cannot wait! It looks great! What do you ladies think who are over there in the UK?

Thanks! I noticed it's at 6:30 here. Haha, if it wasn't for you I would of missed a whole hour of it! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Enjoy ladies, we're just coming to the end of it now here in the UK x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm so ready for bed now though!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too! This is the latest I've been awake in 17 weeks! X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

And me! But I want to be able to say I saw it all!


----------



## Betheney

updates i've done today, please advise if someone is missing 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


done Soniamillie01 5th to 2nd (i had you on the 4th for some reason)
done CharlieO 22nd to 19th
done LuckyFlutter 30th to 28th
done leinzlove 26th to 20th
done Jellybeans 15th to 19th

done River12 16th January
done Cetarari 24th January
done Townes_2013 10th January

done CT1 pink.
done snowangel187 pink
done Townes_2013 yellow
done leinzlove pink
done jrowenj blue
done gingermango blue
done dittybyrd yellow


----------



## gingermango

So im off for my bridesmaid dress fitting in a short while. Our dresses were bought prior to my pregnancy and as I now have a rather good size bump :happydance: we have had to have some major alterations done lol :blush:. The fitted floor length maxi dress now has a lovely corset style lace up back so I can adjust it around bump and this is going to be my first time trying it on and being able to fasten it since we first got it.

Any other ladies being bridesmaids or brides during this pregnancy??


----------



## ARuppe716

I am a bridesmaid in September! I exchanged my dress after we found out and have my first fitting in just over a week. However I got the dress at David's bridal and they were beyond rude to me!! They pretty much said that I was an inconvenience and I was going to have to deal with being uncomfortable in my dress. Ugh. I do not plan on taking it from them at the fitting!! I need to be very confortable... The wedding will be by the beach and I will be hot and tired anyways!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill be a bridesmaid in october!!! :/. Mermaid style dress.. The lace part on the dress sits right above my bump ....and thankfully my best friend was pregnant when she ordered her dress so hers is too big on her by a size and mine is too small so were just switching lol...


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> So.... i think i have afirst name picked.... Blake. Thoughts?

Blake was the boy name we had picked. How hilarious that it's on almost everybody's list. :haha: 



Leinzlove said:


> How sweet Ladies! I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day!
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg

Yay. Team :pink: together. :hugs:



Leinzlove said:


> Little J: I did... I had a reading, Intelligender, Chinese, baking soda, dream, instinct... They all said boy.

Dh says he will wait til baby is born til he believes it's a girl. :haha: how's ur hubby with another girl?

As for the gender reveal talk. I was going to do a cake for my mom & dad who both turn 50 this year BUT I wasn't sure that dd could keep quiet as we are at a family reunion with my mom for the weekend. I was pretty sure dh was going to spill to his mom before I could make it the 1800 miles to her house. SOOO I decided to make a little PowerPoint video that started with Baby #2 then went to a pic of my peestick. :haha: and all of my bump/ultrasound pics so far. Then I took a picture of dd holding a piece of paper saying "it's" then next was a picture of her holding an "a" then I had her put her finger in front of her mouth as if she was saying "shhhhhhh". (to drive my MIL crazy of course) :rofl: then I put the ultrasound pic up and added a pink bow. And had girl appear on the next slide for those who wouldn't understand the pink bow. :rofl: then the last page said "coming soon ______babys name______" (sorry girls not sharing yet) 

I first emailed it to my MIL cause they don't use Facebook like everybody else in the family and listened to her reaction on speakerphone (she's a lil crazy) :haha:
Then I posted on Facebook and text my mom and step mom and said there was a video waiting for them on Facebook. They were pumped cause they thought I was going to make them wait a week. My step mothers reply " NO NO NO WE NEED A BOY!" :rofl: we haven't had a boy in ten years and this is girl # 4 since that boy. :haha: 

Anyways the family reunion is about to start for the day. I'm pretty sure I'm the built in designated driver. :rofl: I'll check in when I can!! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> I am a bridesmaid in September! I exchanged my dress after we found out and have my first fitting in just over a week. However I got the dress at David's bridal and they were beyond rude to me!! They pretty much said that I was an inconvenience and I was going to have to deal with being uncomfortable in my dress. Ugh. I do not plan on taking it from them at the fitting!! I need to be very confortable... The wedding will be by the beach and I will be hot and tired anyways!

omg! I am a bridesmaid in November and the dress is from Davids Bridal and the dress actually already came in a week before I found out i was pregnant. They were so accomodating and helpful, They helped me decide a new size for when I am 8 months pregnant and exchanged the dress no problem! How rude of them to say that to you!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think if its within 30-60 days theyll help u out but after that they give a tough time... I was in a wedding in may, 30 days before the wedding they called it off..db wouldnt take it back so now im stuckwith the worlds ugliest dress ever! No one will even want to buy it off of me, beleive me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And a girl i know found outshe waspregnant recently and she needed her wedding gown altered and they said they couldnt get her in.. So shehad to take it to a local lady..grr


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My boobs are bothering me so much :( my nipples are on fire!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive been gettin electricty bolts right thru my nipples a lot lol.. My husband looks at me. It literally makes me stop in my tracks.


----------



## River12

I'll be a bridesmaid 9 weeks before our due date and then I'll be a bride 9 weeks after after due date. I know really terrible timing but we are super excited to have our LO be part of our wedding. We were lucky with the bridesmaid dresses. I knew before we ordered so I got one 2 sizes too big. We figure it's easier to take in if it needs it which it will around the bust but the rest should be fine.
As for t wedding dress I'm hopin I'll be like my 2 sisters and have my pre baby body back quite quickly. If not I think it's a small price to pay to have our rainbow baby. I wont be able to have a fitting for my dress tho until after LO is born.


----------



## gingermango

Bridesmaid dress now fits perfect :happydance: new pushchair has been collected and Im in love with it!!!

So tonight Im off to the soon to be SIL's hen party, she is having a psychic (tarot cards, clairvoyant) come to her house and do readings for us all, Ive never seen a psychic before and Im a little sceptical but we shall see. Its a well know UK psychic called John Starkey? Of course there will be food, drinks and a penis shaped cake too lol :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

gingermango said:


> Bridesmaid dress now fits perfect :happydance: new pushchair has been collected and Im in love with it!!!
> 
> So tonight Im off to the soon to be SIL's hen party, she is having a psychic (tarot cards, clairvoyant) come to her house and do readings for us all, Ive never seen a psychic before and Im a little sceptical but we shall see. Its a well know UK psychic called John Starkey? Of course there will be food, drinks and a penis shaped cake too lol :blush:

That sounds like a lot of fun! :) have fun!


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies,

i am not sure if i have posted this in this thread or not but i am really really concerned.... i have an indoor cat that sometimes goes out in out front garden where another stray cat come to play. but my cat doesnt touch the other cat. i had this cat for 3 years now and i am currently 13 weeks pregnant. i had a toxoplasmosis test last year and came negative. i do not touch cat's litter but my doctor got me worried as she told me that i could also get toxoplasmosis if i kiss the cat. i do kiss my cat many times and sometimes he touches his mouth with mines but i wash immediately. if my cat has toxoplasmosis, can i still get infected if i kiss him? am really really concerned


----------



## AJThomas

the past 2 days i've been more tired than usual, went to bed at 9:30 both nites, got up at 8:30 and if not for the hunger i could have slept out the whole day. Had a 2-3 hour nap this evening and here i am falling asleep :dohh:


----------



## ARuppe716

I could write a book on how awful Davids Bridal has been to me. I called them once I reached the 12 week mark to make an appointment to exchange my dress. When I went in, the sales clerk (who I think is the manager) took my dress that I already had from me and hung it up to inspect it. Now I never even put the dress on because I knew we were trying and would probably need a new one. She looked it over so carefully, as if I went out partying in it and was trying to return it. It was CLEARLY in perfect condition. So then she walks me over to the dresses so we can pull a larger size. She asked when I was due (I was 12 or 13 weeks at this point and just starting to show, but I'm a little bigger anyways). When I told her she looked me over and said, "So you're really showing early..." Ugh! I put the dress on and she looked annoyed that she had to help me. I couldn't wait to get out of there.

I went back a few weeks later to pick up my dress. I walked in and the manager and another girl were at the entrance and neither one greeted me. They looked as though I was interrupting them. I'm sorry-I thought I was your customer! They called over a new sales clerk to help me. She got me the dress and I asked to make an alterations appointment. She took me back and the seamstress asked what I needed. When I told her I was pregnant she looked at the salesclerk and said very sarcastically "Oh, thank you!" She then assigned me an appointment without asking me about days and was then annoyed when I told her I was on vacation. She made a big point to tell me I would have to pay at the first appointment. I asked her how much and she started to look the dress over. The dress has fabric gathered just under the bust line. She pointed to it and said, "This is going to sit right on your belly. Couldn't you have picked a better dress? Oh wait, are you all wearing the same thing? Well I guess you'll just have to be really uncomfortable." I was speechless. I told her, "well I guess I just have to hope I carry low." and left. I plan on writing a letter, but not until after I get my dress done. And they better do it right-I've been sewing a long time and know when something is properly done. She better not mess with the hormonal pregnant bridesmaid!!!

Sorry for the rant but wanted to share that story. My best friend (the bride) was floored when I told her. My favorite is when she sarcastically thanked the sales girl for giving her the pregnant bridesmaid. How tacky!!!


----------



## Lillian33

ARuppe716 said:


> I could write a book on how awful Davids Bridal has been to me. I called them once I reached the 12 week mark to make an appointment to exchange my dress. When I went in, the sales clerk (who I think is the manager) took my dress that I already had from me and hung it up to inspect it. Now I never even put the dress on because I knew we were trying and would probably need a new one. She looked it over so carefully, as if I went out partying in it and was trying to return it. It was CLEARLY in perfect condition. So then she walks me over to the dresses so we can pull a larger size. She asked when I was due (I was 12 or 13 weeks at this point and just starting to show, but I'm a little bigger anyways). When I told her she looked me over and said, "So you're really showing early..." Ugh! I put the dress on and she looked annoyed that she had to help me. I couldn't wait to get out of there.
> 
> I went back a few weeks later to pick up my dress. I walked in and the manager and another girl were at the entrance and neither one greeted me. They looked as though I was interrupting them. I'm sorry-I thought I was your customer! They called over a new sales clerk to help me. She got me the dress and I asked to make an alterations appointment. She took me back and the seamstress asked what I needed. When I told her I was pregnant she looked at the salesclerk and said very sarcastically "Oh, thank you!" She then assigned me an appointment without asking me about days and was then annoyed when I told her I was on vacation. She made a big point to tell me I would have to pay at the first appointment. I asked her how much and she started to look the dress over. The dress has fabric gathered just under the bust line. She pointed to it and said, "This is going to sit right on your belly. Couldn't you have picked a better dress? Oh wait, are you all wearing the same thing? Well I guess you'll just have to be really uncomfortable." I was speechless. I told her, "well I guess I just have to hope I carry low." and left. I plan on writing a letter, but not until after I get my dress done. And they better do it right-I've been sewing a long time and know when something is properly done. She better not mess with the hormonal pregnant bridesmaid!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but wanted to share that story. My best friend (the bride) was floored when I told her. My favorite is when she sarcastically thanked the sales girl for giving her the pregnant bridesmaid. How tacky!!!

That is just awful, im so sorry you had to go through that! I would never have thought people think of pregnant ladies as being such an inconvenience - what an absolutely bunch of cows!!!

Hopefully you can spread the word about your experience and they'll lose a little business because of it! What did ever happen to good customer service!!

:hugs::hugs:

P.S. Amazing opening ceremony London - all the UK ladies should be super proud :) Makes me miss London a bit (lived there for 4 years)!!

Hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

ARuppe716 said:


> I could write a book on how awful Davids Bridal has been to me. I called them once I reached the 12 week mark to make an appointment to exchange my dress. When I went in, the sales clerk (who I think is the manager) took my dress that I already had from me and hung it up to inspect it. Now I never even put the dress on because I knew we were trying and would probably need a new one. She looked it over so carefully, as if I went out partying in it and was trying to return it. It was CLEARLY in perfect condition. So then she walks me over to the dresses so we can pull a larger size. She asked when I was due (I was 12 or 13 weeks at this point and just starting to show, but I'm a little bigger anyways). When I told her she looked me over and said, "So you're really showing early..." Ugh! I put the dress on and she looked annoyed that she had to help me. I couldn't wait to get out of there.
> 
> I went back a few weeks later to pick up my dress. I walked in and the manager and another girl were at the entrance and neither one greeted me. They looked as though I was interrupting them. I'm sorry-I thought I was your customer! They called over a new sales clerk to help me. She got me the dress and I asked to make an alterations appointment. She took me back and the seamstress asked what I needed. When I told her I was pregnant she looked at the salesclerk and said very sarcastically "Oh, thank you!" She then assigned me an appointment without asking me about days and was then annoyed when I told her I was on vacation. She made a big point to tell me I would have to pay at the first appointment. I asked her how much and she started to look the dress over. The dress has fabric gathered just under the bust line. She pointed to it and said, "This is going to sit right on your belly. Couldn't you have picked a better dress? Oh wait, are you all wearing the same thing? Well I guess you'll just have to be really uncomfortable." I was speechless. I told her, "well I guess I just have to hope I carry low." and left. I plan on writing a letter, but not until after I get my dress done. And they better do it right-I've been sewing a long time and know when something is properly done. She better not mess with the hormonal pregnant bridesmaid!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but wanted to share that story. My best friend (the bride) was floored when I told her. My favorite is when she sarcastically thanked the sales girl for giving her the pregnant bridesmaid. How tacky!!!

That's just not right personly I would never go there again. I will never go to the bridal world shop that is one hour away from me ever again I got my deb dress there and they had to alter it to fit me it was a au$400 dress then we paid about au$150 to have it altered and when I got it home I noticed it had fake tan all over the inside and a bit on the top half ( I don't wear fake tan never have) and when we called them to complain the told us that I must of had it on as no one else has had the dress on they had to of let someone else put it on or the fake tan would not of been there at all it then cost me on top of everything au$110 to have it cleaned so that it was not covered in fake tan at my deb.


----------



## ARuppe716

I wish I didn't have to go there! But that's why they're so rude to their customers. The bride picked out the dress and you have to buy that dress so you're already a guaranteed customer no matter how they treat you! They could piss on my dress and set it on fire and I would still have to buy my dress from them!


----------



## Kaiecee

ARuppe716 said:


> I could write a book on how awful Davids Bridal has been to me. I called them once I reached the 12 week mark to make an appointment to exchange my dress. When I went in, the sales clerk (who I think is the manager) took my dress that I already had from me and hung it up to inspect it. Now I never even put the dress on because I knew we were trying and would probably need a new one. She looked it over so carefully, as if I went out partying in it and was trying to return it. It was CLEARLY in perfect condition. So then she walks me over to the dresses so we can pull a larger size. She asked when I was due (I was 12 or 13 weeks at this point and just starting to show, but I'm a little bigger anyways). When I told her she looked me over and said, "So you're really showing early..." Ugh! I put the dress on and she looked annoyed that she had to help me. I couldn't wait to get out of there.
> 
> I went back a few weeks later to pick up my dress. I walked in and the manager and another girl were at the entrance and neither one greeted me. They looked as though I was interrupting them. I'm sorry-I thought I was your customer! They called over a new sales clerk to help me. She got me the dress and I asked to make an alterations appointment. She took me back and the seamstress asked what I needed. When I told her I was pregnant she looked at the salesclerk and said very sarcastically "Oh, thank you!" She then assigned me an appointment without asking me about days and was then annoyed when I told her I was on vacation. She made a big point to tell me I would have to pay at the first appointment. I asked her how much and she started to look the dress over. The dress has fabric gathered just under the bust line. She pointed to it and said, "This is going to sit right on your belly. Couldn't you have picked a better dress? Oh wait, are you all wearing the same thing? Well I guess you'll just have to be really uncomfortable." I was speechless. I told her, "well I guess I just have to hope I carry low." and left. I plan on writing a letter, but not until after I get my dress done. And they better do it right-I've been sewing a long time and know when something is properly done. She better not mess with the hormonal pregnant bridesmaid!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but wanted to share that story. My best friend (the bride) was floored when I told her. My favorite is when she sarcastically thanked the sales girl for giving her the pregnant bridesmaid. How tacky!!!

Ur very right to be upset I can't believe people go out of their way to make others feel like shit !


----------



## darkstar

I can't believe the ridiculous pace my belly is growing at. I'll take a new pic tomorrow.


----------



## EmyDra

ARuppe - Friend of mine from my original due-date group has just been treated awfully for the alterations done on her wedding dress (since being pregnant with her 2nd). They treated her badly, did the alternations badly (actually left pins in it) and charged her stupid money. She's always writing a complaint.
These people disgust me, women get pregnant and you'll have to sort them a dress too! Get over it. Ugh.

I have a wedding just to attend in October and I'm worried enough about that without being a bridesmaid!

Snowangel - I LOVE the idea of a powerpoint :) that's brilliant. 

It's gone so quickly this time, I can't believe that if I had an US I could see my baby's gender, yet chances are I'm not going to know till 2013!
I will be looking for a flash at the 20 week scan, and personally, I THINK I'll know. Me and OH both think it's a girl and have called it 'she' once or twice by accident. We'll see what happens :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i am not sure if i have posted this in this thread or not but i am really really concerned.... i have an indoor cat that sometimes goes out in out front garden where another stray cat come to play. but my cat doesnt touch the other cat. i had this cat for 3 years now and i am currently 13 weeks pregnant. i had a toxoplasmosis test last year and came negative. i do not touch cat's litter but my doctor got me worried as she told me that i could also get toxoplasmosis if i kiss the cat. i do kiss my cat many times and sometimes he touches his mouth with mines but i wash immediately. if my cat has toxoplasmosis, can i still get infected if i kiss him? am really really concerned

Hi there. I don't know a huge amount about this, but I reckon kissing your cat is pretty low risk especially as it is mostly an indoor cat. I believe that cats most often become carriers of toxoplasmosis by killing and eating wild animals who have been infected or by eating raw meat so my guess is that if your cat is only going out now and again and isn't a hunter you are probably okay. The real risk for humans is if you are cleaning out the litter and don't wash your hands properly after (or by eating unwashed vegetables or undercooked meat). If your doctor said not to kiss your cat, maybe best to lay off it from now on, but I am sure the chances of your cat even having toxiplasmosis never mind you catching it would be low, but I am no medical expert. Get them to re-test if you are really worried.

Toxiplasmosis is something that worries me too. We have two cats who spend a fair amount of time outside and one of whom loves to hunt. Hubby took over litter duties once we started trying to get pregnant (although to be fair they mainly go outside now) and I just try and keep my hands clean after handling them and before I eat. It does worry me though, but I read some stats which said that around 2,000 UK women per year contract toxoplasmosis during pregnancy. In about 800 of these cases the infection will pass from mother to baby and around 80 babies per year are severely affected. That's a pretty low number when you think about all the pregnant women in the UK who probably have cats and some of them probably didn't even get it from a cat. :hugs:


----------



## NellandZack

ARuppe716 said:


> I could write a book on how awful Davids Bridal has been to me. I called them once I reached the 12 week mark to make an appointment to exchange my dress. When I went in, the sales clerk (who I think is the manager) took my dress that I already had from me and hung it up to inspect it. Now I never even put the dress on because I knew we were trying and would probably need a new one. She looked it over so carefully, as if I went out partying in it and was trying to return it. It was CLEARLY in perfect condition. So then she walks me over to the dresses so we can pull a larger size. She asked when I was due (I was 12 or 13 weeks at this point and just starting to show, but I'm a little bigger anyways). When I told her she looked me over and said, "So you're really showing early..." Ugh! I put the dress on and she looked annoyed that she had to help me. I couldn't wait to get out of there.
> 
> I went back a few weeks later to pick up my dress. I walked in and the manager and another girl were at the entrance and neither one greeted me. They looked as though I was interrupting them. I'm sorry-I thought I was your customer! They called over a new sales clerk to help me. She got me the dress and I asked to make an alterations appointment. She took me back and the seamstress asked what I needed. When I told her I was pregnant she looked at the salesclerk and said very sarcastically "Oh, thank you!" She then assigned me an appointment without asking me about days and was then annoyed when I told her I was on vacation. She made a big point to tell me I would have to pay at the first appointment. I asked her how much and she started to look the dress over. The dress has fabric gathered just under the bust line. She pointed to it and said, "This is going to sit right on your belly. Couldn't you have picked a better dress? Oh wait, are you all wearing the same thing? Well I guess you'll just have to be really uncomfortable." I was speechless. I told her, "well I guess I just have to hope I carry low." and left. I plan on writing a letter, but not until after I get my dress done. And they better do it right-I've been sewing a long time and know when something is properly done. She better not mess with the hormonal pregnant bridesmaid!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but wanted to share that story. My best friend (the bride) was floored when I told her. My favorite is when she sarcastically thanked the sales girl for giving her the pregnant bridesmaid. How tacky!!!

Wow! I haven't had a great experience with them either. That's why I will never go to them again. Also I will never let them do my alterations they almost always get it wrong. And they over charge.


----------



## gingermango

So, the psychic last night, alot of what he said was quite general although he described my grandparents and my relationship down to a t. What freaked me out was at the end, just before he stopped recording the session he said 'why havent you asked me about the baby?' now bear in mind I was purposly wearing a baggy top and you couldnt see a bump, I just looked at him and said 'the baby?' he smiled and said 'yes, its a little boy, but you already know that' OMG!! He also told my MIL that he could sense she has four grandchildren, one on the way and one that has already passed which is spot on. Im very sceptical about this stuff but he was a bit scary!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow sounds though he was good!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks for all the support ladies-here's hoping I don't have to turn all crazy hormonal on them when I got for my first fitting.

Happy news though-our crib was delivered and assembled yesterday!! It so strange seeing a crib in there! But very excited, we have our blinds for our skylights ordered and they are coming out to measure to install a door onto the baby's new room. Right now it's a big wide open entrance so we're having french doors put on. Had a very productive weekend getting baby things done :) On the crib is a blanket I made...I wish it was clearer in the picture, it came out beautiful :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ARuppe716

Why in the world did it post the picture upside down?!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Beautiful! X


----------



## jrowenj

I have had horrible period like cramps for two days now. Anyome else experience this??


----------



## Kaiecee

Very nice :)


----------



## darkstar

Has anyone who experienced early movements had a reduction in movements? My belly has really popped the last few days, from under my breasts now there is a definite curve rather than just a low belly and I'm thinking baby has moved up out of my pelvis well and truly. I have an anterior placenta though and I am wondering if the baby's movements are being muffled by the placenta now that it's shifted upwards? I was feeling regular quickenings since 11/12 weeks and for the past few days just an occassional, what feels like a poke? I just had another one now while writing this. It's been so long since I've been pregnant (12 years) that I can't recall having this before, I'm not sure if I should worry or not but I'm really wishing I had a doppler now so I can have that reassurance LO is still ok in there. OH keeps telling me not to worry and that if something was wrong mothers instincts would kick in but I still keep wondering if I should be more concerned.
Sorry for the rambling.

Aruppe - that looks beautiful!


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> I have had horrible period like cramps for two days now. Anyome else experience this??

Yes, for 2 days around 13-14 weeks. Scared me quite a bit. They were so bad I was sweating. Then they went away. If there is no bleeding, it's probably ok. I found a heated bean bag really helped.


----------



## DittyByrd

Lilahbear said:


> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> i am not sure if i have posted this in this thread or not but i am really really concerned.... i have an indoor cat that sometimes goes out in out front garden where another stray cat come to play. but my cat doesnt touch the other cat. i had this cat for 3 years now and i am currently 13 weeks pregnant. i had a toxoplasmosis test last year and came negative. i do not touch cat's litter but my doctor got me worried as she told me that i could also get toxoplasmosis if i kiss the cat. i do kiss my cat many times and sometimes he touches his mouth with mines but i wash immediately. if my cat has toxoplasmosis, can i still get infected if i kiss him? am really really concerned
> 
> Hi there. I don't know a huge amount about this, but I reckon kissing your cat is pretty low risk especially as it is mostly an indoor cat. I believe that cats most often become carriers of toxoplasmosis by killing and eating wild animals who have been infected or by eating raw meat so my guess is that if your cat is only going out now and again and isn't a hunter you are probably okay. The real risk for humans is if you are cleaning out the litter and don't wash your hands properly after (or by eating unwashed vegetables or undercooked meat). If your doctor said not to kiss your cat, maybe best to lay off it from now on, but I am sure the chances of your cat even having toxiplasmosis never mind you catching it would be low, but I am no medical expert. Get them to re-test if you are really worried.
> 
> Toxiplasmosis is something that worries me too. We have two cats who spend a fair amount of time outside and one of whom loves to hunt. Hubby took over litter duties once we started trying to get pregnant (although to be fair they mainly go outside now) and I just try and keep my hands clean after handling them and before I eat. It does worry me though, but I read some stats which said that around 2,000 UK women per year contract toxoplasmosis during pregnancy. In about 800 of these cases the infection will pass from mother to baby and around 80 babies per year are severely affected. That's a pretty low number when you think about all the pregnant women in the UK who probably have cats and some of them probably didn't even get it from a cat. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am a veterinarian. The only way to contract toxoplasmosis from your cat is to accidentally ingest feces that contains hatched spores. The parasite does not become infective until it is exposed to the environment for 24 hours (read: old poop). You have an incredibly low risk of contracting the disease from your cat. 

Have someone else clean litter, cook meat thoroughly, and clean counters before food prep (especially if you have counter top dwellers like I do).


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have had horrible period like cramps for two days now. Anyome else experience this??
> 
> Yes, for 2 days around 13-14 weeks. Scared me quite a bit. They were so bad I was sweating. Then they went away. If there is no bleeding, it's probably ok. I found a heated bean bag really helped.Click to expand...

Omg, yes. I have been in bed for almost 2 days straight. They were hurting so bad the other night it woke me up! It seems to be subsiding finlally


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have had horrible period like cramps for two days now. Anyome else experience this??
> 
> Yes, for 2 days around 13-14 weeks. Scared me quite a bit. They were so bad I was sweating. Then they went away. If there is no bleeding, it's probably ok. I found a heated bean bag really helped.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, yes. I have been in bed for almost 2 days straight. They were hurting so bad the other night it woke me up! It seems to be subsiding finlallyClick to expand...


I've had them too for the past 2 days ... I was a little nervous because it was hurting pretty bad ... today I got an answer as to what it was ... (tmi) apparently it was a constipation issue. I've never had problems with constipation ...not any time in my life, not with my pregnancy with DD or during this one so I'm really not sure what triggered it but it was awful! (again sorry if there is any tmi here) I've been one that goes 2-3 times a day and I don't normally have to pay attention to my bathroom habits. I was almost in tears earlier because it was so painful to go. I know it was super painful during but I knew that if I didn't get it over with I could have worse problems. That was not my first thought because like I said I've never had that problem and it felt just like menstrual cramps. I hope that whatever it is passes quickly for you. I know the pain is no fun and worrisome. Try some tylenol and maybe a heating pad ... also perhaps a warm bath might ease the pain. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have had horrible period like cramps for two days now. Anyome else experience this??
> 
> Yes, for 2 days around 13-14 weeks. Scared me quite a bit. They were so bad I was sweating. Then they went away. If there is no bleeding, it's probably ok. I found a heated bean bag really helped.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, yes. I have been in bed for almost 2 days straight. They were hurting so bad the other night it woke me up! It seems to be subsiding finlallyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had them too for the past 2 days ... I was a little nervous because it was hurting pretty bad ... today I got an answer as to what it was ... (tmi) apparently it was a constipation issue. I've never had problems with constipation ...not any time in my life, not with my pregnancy with DD or during this one so I'm really not sure what triggered it but it was awful! (again sorry if there is any tmi here) I've been one that goes 2-3 times a day and I don't normally have to pay attention to my bathroom habits. I was almost in tears earlier because it was so painful to go. I know it was super painful during but I knew that if I didn't get it over with I could have worse problems. That was not my first thought because like I said I've never had that problem and it felt just like menstrual cramps. I hope that whatever it is passes quickly for you. I know the pain is no fun and worrisome. Try some tylenol and maybe a heating pad ... also perhaps a warm bath might ease the pain. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah I've been popping tylenol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i get the period type cramps when im backed up! And recently its been alll the time.. I literally cry it hurts so bad.. I had to take a laxitive to help me out the one time and it was such a releif!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea i get the period type cramps when im backed up! And recently its been alll the time.. I literally cry it hurts so bad.. I had to take a laxitive to help me out the one time and it was such a releif!!!


:baby: is apparently going to be lactose intolerant like DD was ... Dairy was making me sick and is now giving me (TMI) diarrhea if I have too much so (and this sounds strange) but after this afternoons issue, I went and got a snickers ice cream bar. :haha: Yummy ... and worked. Strange but anything is better than earlier! UGH!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry you seem to be suffering ladies.

I'm suffering with a really itchy rash on the back of my legs. Just above the knee. It's so itchy I've obviously been itching in the night unaware and woke up to blood spots all over the sheets - as you can imagine I freaked out! I'm not too worried about it as think it may be heat rash, it seemed to come on Saturday night and I had a new pair of leggings on so wonder if it was something in the fabric. If it was all over I'd maybe call my GP but as only my legs and in an isolated patch I'm not too worried. Just wish the itching would stop!

I can't believe that in two days I'll be 18 weeks pregnant! Only 3 weeks till gender scan!


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> I have had horrible period like cramps for two days now. Anyome else experience this??

i'm glad to hear this because i have indeed been VERY crampy, but it's not really ligament pains it's more crampiness and today it's also in my lower back but i had quite an active day. I don't remember what Eva's pregnancy was like in terms of crampiness....

i know mine is not connected to my bowel movements though as they are frequent and fine.


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi there. Sorry if this is TMI, but I have something weird going on with my nipples. On Sat I was doing some cleaning when I got a really sharp pain in my left breast. It felt like something was stinging or bitting me, but I couldn't see anything. I kept getting the sharp pains, but they eased when I put a bra on and I just put it down to growing pains. Last night they were really sore again so I had another look and this time saw something black attached to the side of my nipple. I tried to brush it off, but was really sore and seems to be attached. Anybody got any ideas what it could be? I googled it and found some people saying they had skin tags on their nipples which went black. I've never seen anything like it and its got me a bit worried.


----------



## darkstar

I get some cramps if I'm active a lot, its not bowel related. Mine are the worst if I'm doing a lot of housework and I have to rest up until they pass.

After my post earlier about movements my LO has been moving like crazy the last few hours. Phew!


----------



## BlossomJ

Hi Girls. Is it OK if I join you? I'm due 28th Jan with my second child (DS is nearly 2 now). Only just found this group & would love to spend the next 6 months with you all! x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

BlossomJ said:


> Hi Girls. Is it OK if I join you? I'm due 28th Jan with my second child (DS is nearly 2 now). Only just found this group & would love to spend the next 6 months with you all! x

Hi blossomJ :D


----------



## BlossomJ

Hi Miss Mummy! Remember you from 1st tri - nice to see a familiar face :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

How have you been? How is you little man? And of course how is your little bean? :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Don't know about you, but I'm still feeling pretty rubbish & not gained any weight! Totally different to last pregnancy (so I am thinking girl maybe?) DS is being fab though - really starting to be more independent & talking more, which is a massive help. He's like my best buddy at the mo - totally cracks me up!

How are things going with you?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im very tried still and also still getting very bad migraines so still no work for me but i really dont think my boss cares (has not called me once and i am on call) Christian is one on the 13th of August i cant believe it i feel like i blinked and missed most of the last year :S


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh no, hope they don't last this time :(

We're going to have the madness of that first year again soon so don't worry! Nathan is 2 on 10th August & I've loved this last year even more than the first. He's such a little man now! I wish I could do it again (though guess I will with no.2) so enjoy! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

BlossomJ said:


> Hi Girls. Is it OK if I join you? I'm due 28th Jan with my second child (DS is nearly 2 now). Only just found this group & would love to spend the next 6 months with you all! x

Welcome BlossomJ :flower:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies, i go next monday the 6th for my anatomy scan and ill be 19 weeks is that too soon??? the dr said they can tell u as early as 14weeks so i figure 19 will be ok???


----------



## sassy_mom

Are any of you ladies having problems with sleeping on your side? Most nights sleeping on my sides ( mostly the right) causes pain in my abdomen. That seems bizarre to me because we aren't suppose to lay on our back getting further along ... :shrug: ... any thoughts on what could be the culprit?


----------



## sassy_mom

nipsnnibbles said:


> good morning ladies, i go next monday the 6th for my anatomy scan and ill be 19 weeks is that too soon??? the dr said they can tell u as early as 14weeks so i figure 19 will be ok???

That is fine. They told me about DD being a girl when I was 17 weeks and that was 4 years ago. My best friend found out when she was 15 weeks this time. The technology is always getting better and I believe the reason they wait until 20 weeks or very close to it is to do all the measurements along with a gender scan.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes the 4D scans are amazing!! OMG!! thanks


sassy_mom said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies, i go next monday the 6th for my anatomy scan and ill be 19 weeks is that too soon??? the dr said they can tell u as early as 14weeks so i figure 19 will be ok???
> 
> That is fine. They told me about DD being a girl when I was 17 weeks and that was 4 years ago. My best friend found out when she was 15 weeks this time. The technology is always getting better and I believe the reason they wait until 20 weeks or very close to it is to do all the measurements along with a gender scan.Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i absolutely CANNOT sleep on my right side for some reason!! i have same exact issue it just hurts!! but yes drs say do NOT sleep on back bc of all the weight sits on your spine and nerves and can cause you to stop breathing!!:shrug: its like the only place to sleep is on my left side!! i just dont sleep comfortably really :cry:


sassy_mom said:


> Are any of you ladies having problems with sleeping on your side? Most nights sleeping on my sides ( mostly the right) causes pain in my abdomen. That seems bizarre to me because we aren't suppose to lay on our back getting further along ... :shrug: ... any thoughts on what could be the culprit?


----------



## Little J

phew.... long weekend.... my SIL got married and it was a tiring weekend for a preggers! I keep feeling the baby move like crazy! and when i used the doppler is sounds like s/he is having a party in my tummy.

Hope you ladies had a nice weekend!

I woke up SUPER tired this morning, there are so many days where i just want to not go to work and sleep all day


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - hope the wedding was good?

I have trouble sleeping on my left side because I suffer with hip bursitus which seems to flare up from time to time. At night it can be unbearable in terms of pain. My books all say that sleeping on your left side is the best position as it delivers extra blood and nutrients to the baby. I normally find myself on either side when I wake although I tend to fall asleep on my back which I know I need to stop doing. I may try a pregnany pillow soon as it is supposed to help and hoping it will help on my bursitus.

My little one sounds as though they are having a party in my uterus too! Everytime I listen in I can hear the movements and they are crazy loud!


----------



## gingermango

My SPD has stepped up a notch today, its really hurting to walk :cry: Ive got my first physio app tomorrow so hopefully they will do something to give me some relief but Im definitly not gonna last until christmas at work unless they do.


----------



## duckytwins

sassy_mom said:


> Are any of you ladies having problems with sleeping on your side? Most nights sleeping on my sides ( mostly the right) causes pain in my abdomen. That seems bizarre to me because we aren't suppose to lay on our back getting further along ... :shrug: ... any thoughts on what could be the culprit?

I've been trying to sleep on my sides because sleeping on my back actually makes me feel weird, but sleeping on my sides makes my hips hurt so badly! I tried to stuff a body pillow under my hip last night, but it just elevated my body too much and twisted me into a weird position... I guess there's just no sleeping... :wacko: :sleep:


----------



## BlossomJ

duckytwins said:


> I've been trying to sleep on my sides because sleeping on my back actually makes me feel weird, but sleeping on my sides makes my hips hurt so badly! I tried to stuff a body pillow under my hip last night, but it just elevated my body too much and twisted me into a weird position... I guess there's just no sleeping... :wacko: :sleep:

Have you tried the pillow between your knees/legs. This really helped me with hip pain last time around when sleeping on my side x


----------



## Indiapops

sassy_mom said:


> Are any of you ladies having problems with sleeping on your side? Most nights sleeping on my sides ( mostly the right) causes pain in my abdomen. That seems bizarre to me because we aren't suppose to lay on our back getting further along ... :shrug: ... any thoughts on what could be the culprit?

I can't get comfy either side and its hard as I've never slept on my back .. I've started sleeping with a pillow under the side of my bump x


----------



## Little J

the wedding was fine... very different (we dont really get along with SIL now husband and his family was causing drama and it was just a wierd wedding all together)

I always have to put a pillow inbetween my legs when i sleep so it helps my hips. I actually just bought a Boommerange pillow at Bed Bath and beyond! Its not as big and bulky as a body pillow or those snoogle pregnancy pillows that wrap around your body. Its kinda shapped like an "L". I used it lastnght and it worked well, its just i flip around when i sleep at night and when im under the covers its hard to flip over with it in bewtween my legs.


----------



## Little J

was anyone really crampy at 14 weeks? I feel the baby moving around alot and what seems like a dance party going on.... but its making me really crampy.... is that normal at 14 weeks?


----------



## Betheney

nipsnnibbles said:


> i absolutely CANNOT sleep on my right side for some reason!! i have same exact issue it just hurts!! but yes drs say do NOT sleep on back bc of all the weight sits on your spine and nerves and can cause you to stop breathing!!:shrug: its like the only place to sleep is on my left side!! i just dont sleep comfortably really :cry:
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you ladies having problems with sleeping on your side? Most nights sleeping on my sides ( mostly the right) causes pain in my abdomen. That seems bizarre to me because we aren't suppose to lay on our back getting further along ... :shrug: ... any thoughts on what could be the culprit?Click to expand...

Welcome to pregnancy. Yes your hips hurt when you side sleep and so you are honestly just screwed. With Eva's pregnancy I would sleep an hour and a half each side the entire night because it's all the pain my hips could handle without changing sides. But a body pillow did help a little bit. Also if you don't want to sleep on your back then don't but the baby and uterus is not very heavy now and you'll know EXACTLY what they're talking about once you start to get big, the moment you're on your back you can feel instantly how much you can't breath and how suffocating it is. I still sleep on my stomachs, or half on half off... more of a side lying while completely leaning forward, but on bad back days I use the body pillow and sleep in the spare room.


----------



## brieri1

I found a bothersome new side effect of pregnancy last night... My nipples have started leaking... I know it happens to a lot of pregnant women, but doesn't the 18th week just seem way early for that?


----------



## JCh

I noticed a little leak yesterday... REALLY hoping that it stops! This could be super awkward otherwise....

I also seem to be EXTREMELY appetizing to mosquitos... Had a wedding on Saturday and got eaten alive, the bites are still super itchy and aren't seeming to get any better - I'm trying SO hard to not touch them and using any household remedy I can think of or find online....


----------



## sassy_mom

I use a contoured pillow between my knees to help with the back pain but my hips aren't what hurts. It hurts inside my abdomen. I saw abdomen because it isn't just where the baby is or up high. It is like when I roll something is playing pinball with my insides all at once. If I roll onto my right side, I can feel how heavy everything is inside and it is super uncomfortable and painful. My left side there is just some pain. I can sleep on that side if I'm wrapped all up on DH but he is an inferno so sleeping all wrapped up on him doesn't last long. However it still seems the only way to sleep is on my stomach. This morning, I woke up at 5:30 and couldn't sleep. So at 7, I tried laying back down and rolled over onto my stomach ... it was like magic. Everything stopped hurting and I fell back to sleep. I would think being 17 weeks and having a bump that I couldn't sleep like that. I'm telling you ... this pregnancy is so weird to me. :haha:


----------



## JCh

JCh said:


> I noticed a little leak yesterday... REALLY hoping that it stops! This could be super awkward otherwise....
> 
> I also seem to be EXTREMELY appetizing to mosquitos... Had a wedding on Saturday and got eaten alive, the bites are still super itchy and aren't seeming to get any better - I'm trying SO hard to not touch them and using any household remedy I can think of or find online....

Spoke too soon..... They're both leaking and I had to use tissue in my bra :( Seriously? This early!


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I noticed a little leak yesterday... REALLY hoping that it stops! This could be super awkward otherwise....
> 
> I also seem to be EXTREMELY appetizing to mosquitos... Had a wedding on Saturday and got eaten alive, the bites are still super itchy and aren't seeming to get any better - I'm trying SO hard to not touch them and using any household remedy I can think of or find online....
> 
> Spoke too soon..... They're both leaking and I had to use tissue in my bra :( Seriously? This early!Click to expand...


I'm sure it is normal. Perhaps it is a sign that you will have a good supply when the time comes. :shrug:


----------



## JCh

Apparently u produce it around 3-4 months and it can leak... But most people don't notice until much later into the pregnancy.
And I am hoping it indicates a good supply for when baby comes! Hopefully these knockers don't keep growing too much more....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I found a bothersome new side effect of pregnancy last night... My nipples have started leaking... I know it happens to a lot of pregnant women, but doesn't the 18th week just seem way early for that?

I haven't leaked, but after my nipples were hurting a whole bunch I noticed a white kind of... cover? to my nipples, it was a very hard white thing on my nipple that I managed to take off in shower. :shrug:


----------



## mammaspath

Little J said:


> was anyone really crampy at 14 weeks? I feel the baby moving around alot and what seems like a dance party going on.... but its making me really crampy.... is that normal at 14 weeks?

i was really crampy last week....... it was mostly in my hips and lower left side....where is your cramping?

and you are already feelin baby???!! thats awesome......i havn't felt a thing and this is baby 5 for me:happydance::happydance:


----------



## brieri1

I should correct what I said, my nipples don't leak, leak, if any pressure is applied on my breasts, they leak.


----------



## BabyDust04

Still not feeling too much movement here...getting nervous and worried :( 

My next appointment isn't until the 15th and we are going to be on vacation all next week.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I found a bothersome new side effect of pregnancy last night... My nipples have started leaking... I know it happens to a lot of pregnant women, but doesn't the 18th week just seem way early for that?
> 
> I haven't leaked, but after my nipples were hurting a whole bunch I noticed a white kind of... cover? to my nipples, it was a very hard white thing on my nipple that I managed to take off in shower. :shrug:Click to expand...

same here.. i dont know if im leakin or just dry.. im assuming dry tho.. hmmm


----------



## Little J

mammaspath said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> was anyone really crampy at 14 weeks? I feel the baby moving around alot and what seems like a dance party going on.... but its making me really crampy.... is that normal at 14 weeks?
> 
> i was really crampy last week....... it was mostly in my hips and lower left side....where is your cramping?
> 
> and you are already feelin baby???!! thats awesome......i havn't felt a thing and this is baby 5 for me:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

the cramping is almost like it should be my uterus growing (or i am assuming) i hear LO on the doppler and :baby: HB is about 150bpm and LOUD! and LO hits/punches at the probe and the HB fades away, but then comes back. I can hear the swishing of :baby: moving around too when s/he rolls away. :haha:

Its such a wierd feeling, i think when the baby rolls or flips i feel this turning sensation in my tummy. and either when s/he kicks/punches or has the hiccups its this light tapping feeling in one spot between my belly button and my pelvic bone. (almost like if you had a muscle twitch that twitches once) 

Very intersting feelings i have felt internally the last week or so.


----------



## Little J

BabyDust04 said:


> Still not feeling too much movement here...getting nervous and worried :(
> 
> My next appointment isn't until the 15th and we are going to be on vacation all next week.

dont get all worried, some babys are crazy in the womb and others are calm. Neither way means anything. I have been craving sugar (im thinking LO is doing this to me) and it give :baby: a sugar high and causes LO to go crazy! 

I dunno, even when i wake up ill use the doppler and the baby is going nuts, im not sure when this baby ever sleeps in the womb! Dont get me wrong i dont feel these feelings 24/7 but i feel them a couple times a day


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyDust04 said:


> Still not feeling too much movement here...getting nervous and worried :(
> 
> My next appointment isn't until the 15th and we are going to be on vacation all next week.


Don't worry! I'm on baby #2 as well and I never feel it move. DD moved an insane amount. I know everyone says that because we know what the movements feel like already we can feel it sooner but really it is up to baby. If it doesn't want to be overly wiggly it just won't be. Or perhaps it is something so simple as the position of the baby and/or placenta. 

Part of me wants to start worrying because that is the first thing we do but there is no bleeding, last appointment was great, my bump continues to grow and I know that the chances of anything randomly happening are my imagination trying to get the better of me. I think perhaps we should be thankful that our organs are getting a rest for now. ;) I know it is hard to do but try not to worry. Every baby is different and every pregnancy is different.:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Little J said:


> the cramping is almost like it should be my uterus growing (or i am assuming) i hear LO on the doppler and :baby: HB is about 150bpm and LOUD! and LO hits/punches at the probe and the HB fades away, but then comes back. I can hear the swishing of :baby: moving around too when s/he rolls away. :haha:
> 
> 
> Very intersting feelings i have felt internally the last week or so.

I was up with cramps last night, but went away after a while. The same thing happened to me yesterday when I needed to listen to boop on the doppler (it comforts me). I would find the heartboop, then get kicked, then find it again and get kicked again! It was so much fun! :happydance:I got 150 too. Does the heartbeat slow down as baby gets "older"? I thought I read that somewhere, but now I can't remember. We started off at 167 and are now down to 150. That's still good, right?! 

Boy someone is active in there today! :thumbup:


----------



## brieri1

duckytwins said:


> I was up with cramps last night, but went away after a while. The same thing happened to me yesterday when I needed to listen to boop on the doppler (it comforts me). I would find the heartboop, then get kicked, then find it again and get kicked again! It was so much fun! :happydance:I got 150 too. Does the heartbeat slow down as baby gets "older"? I thought I read that somewhere, but now I can't remember. We started off at 167 and are now down to 150. That's still good, right?!
> 
> Boy someone is active in there today! :thumbup:

My OBGYN told me that the baby's heart beat is sporadic in the beginning, usually making it very fast, and the at like 16 weeks or something, the baby's brain, starts regulating the heart beat, slowing it down a bit, then, as it gets bigger, it continues to slow. Like how a hummingbird has a super fast heart rate and whales' hearts beat like once a minute.


----------



## JCh

Scan for gender/ anamoly set for August 21st!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Little J i have the same tapping sensation you describe, a few nights in a row now, in the same vicinity all the time. I usually find it if i lie on my back for a few minutes between 10 and 11 at night. I do feel it at other times too but not as often.


----------



## Little J

duckytwins: See, you have nothing to worry about! I agree with the other post, my Dr. told me in early pregnancy the babys HB rate is really fast but then slows as it regulates more once your in the 2nd tri.

AJ: isnt it a wierd feeling!? i wish i had a camera to see what exactly is all going on in there!

In the next few weeks we are going to be getting alot of colored Jelly beans added on the first page! thats so exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I used to love cooking... now, well not so much... I dread dinner and it getting closer lol


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> I used to love cooking... now, well not so much... I dread dinner and it getting closer lol

im right there with ya!


----------



## AJThomas

just had a bowl of steam veg with boiled eggs and fried plantain. Kinda weird but just feeding the cravings. :)


----------



## brieri1

I'm making manicotti with homemade sauce... I love to cook, but I gave it up for the whole 1st trimester and a couple weeks of the 2nd.


----------



## jrowenj

mmmmmmmm i have been dying to make some homemade sauce!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> just had a bowl of steam veg with boiled eggs and fried plantain. Kinda weird but just feeding the cravings. :)

Were they fried plantain for dessert? In Guatemala we eat them sweet with sugar on top, boiled with cream and beans... or fried with sweet black beans inside after you mash the plantain. Super duper good, and man do they smell so yummi when they are frying!


----------



## darkstar

I'm all about food right now. Yesterday I made dinner, chocolate muffins and some soup in the slow cooker to freeze for future meals, I was on a roll!

Today I'm fantasising about home baked bread mmm.

I'm trying to make a list of baby names to narrow down for boys and girls.. it's so hard. We had a girls one chosen and I went off it, I am up to 8 possibles for girls and 5 for boys so far...


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! We only have one name for each! There just aren't many names out there that we like! :blush:. I guess this will have to be our last baby! :rofl: 

The APRN I saw last week (my dr was on vacation) called today and said I have a UTI (again!!) So now I'm back on antibiotics. :dohh: I hope this is it for UTIs this pregnancy. 

RE cooking, usually I LOVE being in the kitchen, but lately, I've been messing up even the simplest things and just don't feel like cooking any more. That, and by suppertime, I am so tired I don't even want to look at the kitchen.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im so lazy by the time dinner rolls around these days...i work in front of the comp allday, get housework done, dnt really have time to nap anymore either.. Im tired, cranky, and we just kinda fen for ourselves :/ hope i get out of this ppfunk, kinda depressed today and dnt kno why :(. Meh.


----------



## ARuppe716

I was making dinner tonight and looked down and realized my feet have gotten fatter. For some reason this really upset me!! I was a dancer and my feet and ankles have always been a source of pride for me. And now I'm praying I don't get cankles! I feel stupid because I know there are much bigger things to worry about but I miss my pretty feet! Hopefully my bump will grow fast and block my view!:haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm the opposite Ladies! I just can't get enough food!


----------



## AJThomas

DeedeeBeester said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> just had a bowl of steam veg with boiled eggs and fried plantain. Kinda weird but just feeding the cravings. :)
> 
> Were they fried plantain for dessert? In Guatemala we eat them sweet with sugar on top, boiled with cream and beans... or fried with sweet black beans inside after you mash the plantain. Super duper good, and man do they smell so yummi when they are frying!Click to expand...

Lol, it was all in the same bowl! The plantains were riped and i just sliced them and fried them, nothing added except the eggs and veggies.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> just had a bowl of steam veg with boiled eggs and fried plantain. Kinda weird but just feeding the cravings. :)
> 
> Were they fried plantain for dessert? In Guatemala we eat them sweet with sugar on top, boiled with cream and beans... or fried with sweet black beans inside after you mash the plantain. Super duper good, and man do they smell so yummi when they are frying!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, it was all in the same bowl! The plantains were riped and i just sliced them and fried them, nothing added except the eggs and veggies.Click to expand...

Oooh ok.. yeah plantains have to be very ripe for them to be sweet. hahahaha.


----------



## darkstar

16 week shot
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARGH someone save me from this rash! It is driving me nuts! I know have it all over my legs and have been itching for four days - off to doc's at 12 to see what they say as pharmacy wasn't much help!

I am a little emotional this monring, my niece is having an operation at hospital. She is only 4. She is only have two teeth out and an absess drained as she feel at a young age from the top of an indoor slide and the teeth were damaged so it should be fine but just hate the thought of it. When she was younger, about 2, she got chicken-pox and had a really bad reaction and ended up in hospital. One of her ankles swelled to the size of a football and they then discovered that the infection had got into her bone and she had an absess the size of a melon in her bone. They operated and at one point they didn't know whether they would be able to save her leg but thank godness all was ok. Just brings back those memories I guess. We are a very close family and she has an amazing relationship with my hubby and is always around our, she slept at ours this weekend. I just guess it feels like my own child gone down today, roll on 12 o clock, she is due to go down now x


----------



## filipenko32

Hope everything goes well with your niece Sonia :hugs: 


Is anyone STILL feeling sick at 16 + weeks!!!???


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have the occasional sickness here and there but nothing like it was.
Hope it's not too bad for you x


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> ARGH someone save me from this rash! It is driving me nuts! I know have it all over my legs and have been itching for four days - off to doc's at 12 to see what they say as pharmacy wasn't much help!
> 
> I am a little emotional this monring, my niece is having an operation at hospital. She is only 4. She is only have two teeth out and an absess drained as she feel at a young age from the top of an indoor slide and the teeth were damaged so it should be fine but just hate the thought of it. When she was younger, about 2, she got chicken-pox and had a really bad reaction and ended up in hospital. One of her ankles swelled to the size of a football and they then discovered that the infection had got into her bone and she had an absess the size of a melon in her bone. They operated and at one point they didn't know whether they would be able to save her leg but thank godness all was ok. Just brings back those memories I guess. We are a very close family and she has an amazing relationship with my hubby and is always around our, she slept at ours this weekend. I just guess it feels like my own child gone down today, roll on 12 o clock, she is due to go down now x

I suffer from major excema, so bad I can't even wear make up, my hayfever aggrevates it too, and all I can use is emulsifying ointment. Every other product or prescription doesn't help or only helps temporarily. I plaster it on after my shower each morning and I avoid soaps. Your shampoo can be aggrevating it too if it runs down your body. I can't even wash my face with a facecloth that has been washed with laundry detergent or I start itching.

Aww your poor niece, that must be worrying. I'm sure she'll be fine, kids bounce back fast.


----------



## darkstar

filipenko32 said:


> Is anyone STILL feeling sick at 16 + weeks!!!???

No but my best friend was sick, puking daily until 17 weeks and then it stopped. So maybe you are almost done? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> ARGH someone save me from this rash! It is driving me nuts! I know have it all over my legs and have been itching for four days - off to doc's at 12 to see what they say as pharmacy wasn't much help!
> 
> I am a little emotional this monring, my niece is having an operation at hospital. She is only 4. She is only have two teeth out and an absess drained as she feel at a young age from the top of an indoor slide and the teeth were damaged so it should be fine but just hate the thought of it. When she was younger, about 2, she got chicken-pox and had a really bad reaction and ended up in hospital. One of her ankles swelled to the size of a football and they then discovered that the infection had got into her bone and she had an absess the size of a melon in her bone. They operated and at one point they didn't know whether they would be able to save her leg but thank godness all was ok. Just brings back those memories I guess. We are a very close family and she has an amazing relationship with my hubby and is always around our, she slept at ours this weekend. I just guess it feels like my own child gone down today, roll on 12 o clock, she is due to go down now x

Oooh hope your niece's operation goes smoothly Sonia, thats never nice to go through, especially for someone so little :hugs::hugs:

P.S. Good luck at the doc!
xxx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeay, 6 days till i know the babies gender :)


----------



## Little J

cute bump darkstar!

YAY for finding out the gender soon!!!!! i keep counting down the days also :blush::happydance:

My cousins GF was sick the WHOLE pregnancy. With every contraction she was throwing up :nope: what an aweful experience


----------



## River12

My bump is really starting to show. We still haven't told family yet. My mum doesn't know and my OH parents have been on a big trip and only just returned. now OH is away for work and I've had to avoid friends and family until he is home so we can tell everyone together. I can't wait to share our news. It was really important to us to tell our parents before anyone else.


----------



## jrowenj

This baby is getting harder and harder to get heartbeat on doppler! I guess hes moving around a lot


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lillian33 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> ARGH someone save me from this rash! It is driving me nuts! I know have it all over my legs and have been itching for four days - off to doc's at 12 to see what they say as pharmacy wasn't much help!
> 
> I am a little emotional this monring, my niece is having an operation at hospital. She is only 4. She is only have two teeth out and an absess drained as she feel at a young age from the top of an indoor slide and the teeth were damaged so it should be fine but just hate the thought of it. When she was younger, about 2, she got chicken-pox and had a really bad reaction and ended up in hospital. One of her ankles swelled to the size of a football and they then discovered that the infection had got into her bone and she had an absess the size of a melon in her bone. They operated and at one point they didn't know whether they would be able to save her leg but thank godness all was ok. Just brings back those memories I guess. We are a very close family and she has an amazing relationship with my hubby and is always around our, she slept at ours this weekend. I just guess it feels like my own child gone down today, roll on 12 o clock, she is due to go down now x
> 
> Oooh hope your niece's operation goes smoothly Sonia, thats never nice to go through, especially for someone so little :hugs::hugs:
> 
> P.S. Good luck at the doc!
> xxxClick to expand...

She got on fine, phew! She is full of beans as normal and the first thing she said was 'Can I sleep at yours tonight but I want to talk to pipkin?' Bless her, she makes me laugh because she talks away to my belly.

Doctors was ok, he said it looks like I've sat in stinging nettles which is just what it feels like! Gave me some cream x


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> This baby is getting harder and harder to get heartbeat on doppler! I guess hes moving around a lot

i actually find LO really easy (even hubby finds baby easy) but little booger does move around bc i hear the swooshing and the hitting of the probe... and the HB fading away and them coming back into range. I guess its like a game to them!

Jrow: i was thrown off by your pic now! I usualy go off pics easier than names, so im like "whos the newbie!" :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> This baby is getting harder and harder to get heartbeat on doppler! I guess hes moving around a lot
> 
> i actually find LO really easy (even hubby finds baby easy) but little booger does move around bc i hear the swooshing and the hitting of the probe... and the HB fading away and them coming back into range. I guess its like a game to them!
> 
> Jrow: i was thrown off by your pic now! I usualy go off pics easier than names, so im like "whos the newbie!" :haha:Click to expand...

I was finding him easy for about 3 weeks and just the past week hes been so hard to find! At my scan, the woman had a hard time measuring him bc he is so active!!!! 

Omg, i changed my pic bc a friend of mine text me last night and said she saw me on babyandbump.com!!!!!!! I am on the ttcal thread from my loss last octoberand i was kinda freaked out that she can now read some personal stuff!


----------



## AJThomas

Very happy that your niece is ok Sonia.

jrow that would freak me out too! That's the main reason i don't use real pics on here, don't want any snoopers.


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> I was finding him easy for about 3 weeks and just the past week hes been so hard to find! At my scan, the woman had a hard time measuring him bc he is so active!!!!
> 
> Omg, i changed my pic bc a friend of mine text me last night and said she saw me on babyandbump.com!!!!!!! I am on the ttcal thread from my loss last octoberand i was kinda freaked out that she can now read some personal stuff!

Ohh wow, I've been kinda worried about that too! Safer to be a bit more annonymous then for sure!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol jrowen..i dont blame you...


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay on the upcoming gender scan!

Sonia - I'm glad to hear you niece made it through nicely! It is always a relief when it is done and they come back just fine. 
I hope the cream helps the rash. Rashes can be soooo aggravating! 

Last night I really wanted to feel the baby move so I asked DH to put his hand on my belly. Usually that makes it move enough for me to feel the rolling sensation but I think maybe :baby: was sleeping last night. :( I did lay down flat for about 30 minutes and right before I was going to give up, I got one little kick to the hand. I scared DH because I gasped and he said what! Are you ok?! I said it kicked me. He said you scared me! :haha: 

Any of you ladies "lose" your bump first thing in the morning? When I wake up, I do not look pregnant at all.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Yay on the upcoming gender scan!
> 
> Sonia - I'm glad to hear you niece made it through nicely! It is always a relief when it is done and they come back just fine.
> I hope the cream helps the rash. Rashes can be soooo aggravating!
> 
> Last night I really wanted to feel the baby move so I asked DH to put his hand on my belly. Usually that makes it move enough for me to feel the rolling sensation but I think maybe :baby: was sleeping last night. :( I did lay down flat for about 30 minutes and right before I was going to give up, I got one little kick to the hand. I scared DH because I gasped and he said what! Are you ok?! I said it kicked me. He said you scared me! :haha:
> 
> Any of you ladies "lose" your bump first thing in the morning? When I wake up, I do not look pregnant at all.

Yep i have no belly in the morning!


----------



## Little J

Jrow- that is freaky!! thats y i didnt want to put too much personal info in my profile either..... or use a real pic. Eeek! But if you think about it, that other girl is on here for the same reasons (most likely) 

I still have a belly no matter what time of day. Its so HUGE and hard after i eat, its crazy..... cant even feel my old fluff when that happens! haha


----------



## AJThomas

I'm definitely seeing and feeling some weird things in my tummy today, I want to say its bubs but I have no idea. Its always in the same place tho and looks and feels like lots of kicks, or jumping or something. Guess if I continue feeling it I'll know whwther to get excited or not.


----------



## sassy_mom

AJThomas said:


> I'm definitely seeing and feeling some weird things in my tummy today, I want to say its bubs but I have no idea. Its always in the same place tho and looks and feels like lots of kicks, or jumping or something. Guess if I continue feeling it I'll know whwther to get excited or not.


I'm sure that is what it is! How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

I was just looking at the first page ... I love all the little jelly beans coming up!! Can't wait until it is full of colors!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

The art of eating. If it's too much I get sick, so it has to be the right amount. If it's just enough I get hungry more often, but with that comes the struggle of "What shall I eat?" and the biggest trick: Eat at the right time!

[email protected]: I'm so glad your niece is OK! Hope you feel better!

I keep sleeping in, grr! I feel like half the night I'm just wondering around with my thoughts and when it's morning I can't manage to get up because I'm so tired and all I want to do is cuddle up with hubbies pillow, haha, I don't know what it is about that one pillow that really helps haha. I'm already sleeping with 3 different pillows in different places of my body lol. but that one more does the trick!


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> I'm definitely seeing and feeling some weird things in my tummy today, I want to say its bubs but I have no idea. Its always in the same place tho and looks and feels like lots of kicks, or jumping or something. Guess if I continue feeling it I'll know whwther to get excited or not.

im sure its baby! isnt it cool!?


----------



## AJThomas

It is very cool but feels kinda weird too, lol, he was doing some serious dancing! Can't wait for DH to get a chance to see it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Any ladies have some good recommendations on breast feeding books? I have found a couple that I can put on my nook and one has videos with it. I struggled bf with DD. My left side was flat and my pump was crappy so I couldn't even pump that side. It seemed she wasn't getting enough milk from me either. I think some of it had to do with not having enough information to help me with the bumps in the road. Especially when we had an issue. Also, any recommendations on pumps would be great as well. If I have the same problem with my left side being flat again, I would at least like to pump and bottle it so :baby: can get the best of what it needs. I'm not a fan of formula and it is expensive as all get out so I would love any reading materials you guys recommend.


----------



## Cetarari

So exciting to see people starting to feel their beanies moving! I've had one or two weird twinges that don't feel like gas, but I'm sure at this point it's just a new and exciting form of gas, at least for a few more weeks. Hopefully in a week or two when I'm the same number of weeks as you guys are now I'll be more sure of what's my Sprout and what's my digestion!

It's also lovely to see everyone getting their gender scans, we're still not sure hwat we're doing. I think we're still going with 'If you see it then we want to know, but don't look specially'. I'm 99% sure we'll be team Pink anyway, so going by my past intuition that'll mean we're having a boy.

As for the disappearing belly, I don't have that. I just have a little lower tummy bump that appeared at about 10 weeks and hasn't really changed that much since. I look as pregnant now as I did at 23 weeks last time, I don't think my ligaments had time to settle before we had our surprise :bfp:

I hope everyone is doing well and feeling okay, please tell me the morning sickness will be stopping soon! I am getting the odd day or two where I'm okay but it keeps coming back:rolleyes:


----------



## ARuppe716

This morning I had a stranger ask me when I'm due so I guess I'm looking pregnant all the time! My fluff has been pushed up into a nice bump and it's hard to the touch. 

Had a dream last night that we had a little girl and named her the girl name we picked out :) anyone dream their gender who has found out? Were you wrong or right?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sooo my sis in law just took me to babies r us to show me the ropes of what to buy etc... I am kinda interested in these tommy tipper bottles or something of that nature they are called. I know they are more popular in the UK.. have u ladies who have kids already ever used em?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and def been feeling baby move alllllllll morning.. It was so funny.. felt like tap dancing pretty low... :)


----------



## JCh

A couple nights ago baby started moving a lot, hasn't happened much at all but my Mom was able to feel it too! Pretty awesome! I guess I'm a lucky one!


----------



## brieri1

The baby was lying up against the right side of my uterus this morning, and after awhile, it was starting to feel uncomfortable, so I jabbed at it and somehow it really pissed it off. It punched my hand and moved into my back. Poor thing, always having mommy poke at it while its sleeping, lol.


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> This morning I had a stranger ask me when I'm due so I guess I'm looking pregnant all the time! My fluff has been pushed up into a nice bump and it's hard to the touch.
> 
> Had a dream last night that we had a little girl and named her the girl name we picked out :) anyone dream their gender who has found out? Were you wrong or right?

I dreamt boy!!!


----------



## mammaspath

ive dreamt boy and girl.......the girl was an acutal ultrasound ........and the face was real looking......she had big blue eyes and she was blowing mouth bubbles.....ahahaa

the boy was a toddlers with curly blonde hair........um me and my hubby have dark brown


----------



## Cailidgh

Yay I'm back!! Just spent last week from tues to thurs on an IV being rehydrated, back in on friday for more fluids... darn baby was trying to kill me! Hyperemesis Gravidarum.. or hwever yuo spell it.. i actually passed out in the end, babes wouldnt even let me keep water down. That was scary!!!
Am home now again, and on anti biotics and antisickness.. for the love of all things good and pure ladies keep on top of the fluid intake! If you cant keep water down you need to let the doctor know!


----------



## mellywelly

Wow lots to catch up on, not had time to pop on for a few days. 

One of my nipples has started leaking too, glad done others have it already as felt a bit freaky having it so early! 

Dh finally felt the baby move s couple of nights ago!

And today, I felt a proper little kick, I was so taken back, didn't expect to feel that yet, I just stopped talking mid conversation with a client!


----------



## Lauren021406

Is it just me but i still dont feel completly pregnant. Tomorrow I will be 18 weeks I think i feel baby move sometimes. I am starting to show but i look fat not pregnant in my opinion. My belly button hasnt popped and my stomach isnt really hard. Ahhhh i just want a belly!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Is it just me but i still dont feel completly pregnant. Tomorrow I will be 18 weeks I think i feel baby move sometimes. I am starting to show but i look fat not pregnant in my opinion. My belly button hasnt popped and my stomach isnt really hard. Ahhhh i just want a belly!!

Thats how i feel most days!


----------



## Kaiecee

i thought i felt babay move alot last week buy this week its quiet i hate when that happens freaks me aout a little...what do u guys think?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I swore i felt baby last week and then i didt feel anything until today and also started to freak out in between there too.. I can def tell because they are flutters.. i feel them more wen i lay on my left side or am sitting at the computer doing work lol


----------



## mellywelly

I would have 4 or 5 days at a time without feeling movement. Think its perfectly normal.


----------



## sassy_mom

Same here on not feeling too pregnant. :baby: doesn't move so I don't feel any different than before. Today though :baby: did actually kick for about 5 minutes. Most I've ever felt before. We've had no flutters or anything. Maybe this is a quiet kid! :) Don't worry too much. They say before 24 weeks doctors don't even worry about it.


----------



## DittyByrd

Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?

Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.


----------



## Lauren021406

I had a uti i was crampy, a little discomforted when going to the bathroom


----------



## sassy_mom

Cailidgh said:


> Yay I'm back!! Just spent last week from tues to thurs on an IV being rehydrated, back in on friday for more fluids... darn baby was trying to kill me! Hyperemesis Gravidarum.. or hwever yuo spell it.. i actually passed out in the end, babes wouldnt even let me keep water down. That was scary!!!
> Am home now again, and on anti biotics and antisickness.. for the love of all things good and pure ladies keep on top of the fluid intake! If you cant keep water down you need to let the doctor know!


Wow so sorry you had to go through that! My cousin suffered the same thing and I felt so awful for her. She was hospitalized just about every weekend. There weren't any medications that would stop her from getting sick. I know it is awful and am glad you are back!! I hope you are feeling better and that the medicine will help you keep something down!:hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.

Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.
> 
> Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)Click to expand...

You ladies will be fine, your brains will just kick into mummy gear. I also advise you ignore people who go on about how hard having children is, how life changing it is, how it turns everything so upside down you don't even know yourself. When I had Eva I kept waiting for it to get difficult... it never did. Nor did my life even change that much, it was the same life I always had but this time it included a baby. I was annoyed I allowed so many people to make me so nervous about having a baby. Having a baby was 1000x easier than I ever expected.


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.
> 
> Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies will be fine, your brains will just kick into mummy gear. I also advise you ignore people who go on about how hard having children is, how life changing it is, how it turns everything so upside down you don't even know yourself. When I had Eva I kept waiting for it to get difficult... it never did. Nor did my life even change that much, it was the same life I always had but this time it included a baby. I was annoyed I allowed so many people to make me so nervous about having a baby. Having a baby was 1000x easier than I ever expected.Click to expand...



I agree with that one!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sooo my sis in law just took me to babies r us to show me the ropes of what to buy etc... I am kinda interested in these tommy tipper bottles or something of that nature they are called. I know they are more popular in the UK.. have u ladies who have kids already ever used em?

I use the Tommy Tippie bottles for my son have since birth I have not had a problem with them and I would deffently recommend them to any one who is going to either bottle feed or expres milk in to a bottle :) 


Betheney said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.
> 
> Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies will be fine, your brains will just kick into mummy gear. I also advise you ignore people who go on about how hard having children is, how life changing it is, how it turns everything so upside down you don't even know yourself. When I had Eva I kept waiting for it to get difficult... it never did. Nor did my life even change that much, it was the same life I always had but this time it included a baby. I was annoyed I allowed so many people to make me so nervous about having a baby. Having a baby was 1000x easier than I ever expected.Click to expand...

I agree I found looking after my son was not as hard as some people had try to tell me it was I have been told by people that I am very lucky as he is a good baby but I think it more comes down to having a very good rutene


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sooo my sis in law just took me to babies r us to show me the ropes of what to buy etc... I am kinda interested in these tommy tipper bottles or something of that nature they are called. I know they are more popular in the UK.. have u ladies who have kids already ever used em?

We have them here in Canada too at babies r us and they got really good reviews I'm thinking of getting them too


----------



## mammaspath

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.
> 
> Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies will be fine, your brains will just kick into mummy gear. I also advise you ignore people who go on about how hard having children is, how life changing it is, how it turns everything so upside down you don't even know yourself. When I had Eva I kept waiting for it to get difficult... it never did. Nor did my life even change that much, it was the same life I always had but this time it included a baby. I was annoyed I allowed so many people to make me so nervous about having a baby. Having a baby was 1000x easier than I ever expected.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that one!!!Click to expand...

i have 4 children of my own...........my heart and house is so full i love it!:flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Def getting the tommee tippees :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Def getting the tommee tippees :)

me too ive been looking at them and i really want them too just cant wait for the gender so i can either get the pink or blue :)


----------



## sassy_mom

We are getting the Tommy Tippee bottles too. My best friend got them for her son who is due at the end of August and she thinks they are going to be great. I've heard some really great things about them. I love the way they are shaped and I am hoping to get a lot of those at my shower. If not, we will be going shopping!


----------



## darkstar

I was looking at the Tommee Tippee bottles too, they're quite affordable too. 

Has anyone looked at breast pumps? I need to get one before baby comes, I remember having to send my ex running to the 24 hours pharmacy one night shortly after my first was born because I was engorged. I don't remember what brand I had (was 15 years ago) but it was a manual and manual worked fine for me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I abs love the shape of them too and the fact of the colors :)


----------



## mammaspath

im gonna have to google these bottles.........im planning on breastfeeding......but i have breast implants so I don't know how its gonna workout.........


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I abs love the shape of them too and the fact of the colors :)

I've only seen the clear ones here! I just googled and I see they're available in colours overseas but I'm not finding any in NZ. Not happy.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

darkstar said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I abs love the shape of them too and the fact of the colors :)
> 
> I've only seen the clear ones here! I just googled and I see they're available in colours overseas but I'm not finding any in NZ. Not happy.Click to expand...

Do you have target? The target here in AUS sell the pink and blue ones


----------



## darkstar

MissMummy2Be said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I abs love the shape of them too and the fact of the colors :)
> 
> I've only seen the clear ones here! I just googled and I see they're available in colours overseas but I'm not finding any in NZ. Not happy.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have target? The target here in AUS sell the pink and blue onesClick to expand...

No we don't unfortunately. I might try Kmart.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not doing bottles! I plan on breastfeeding completely from the breast. Then going straight to sippys when its time for juice and water.


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> I'm not doing bottles! I plan on breastfeeding completely from the breast. Then going straight to sippys when its time for juice and water.

I want a few in case my parents want to babysit or so OH can feed occasionally, its nice daddy bonding.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sharing feeds didn't work for me. I ended up doing all the feeds, anyways. DD had special feeding needs and it was harder to feed her. She was also failure to thrive for a time and slow to gain weight. 

I didn't mind though... and this time I look forward to being able to breastfeed. I could've breastfed her exclusively by pump.


----------



## Betheney

I didn't realise so many mummas buy bottles while pregnant.

I bought a breast pump which came with a few bottles and that was all I needed for the handful of times I could be effed to pump.

Does that mean you all plan on buying formula for before the baby is born too?

I had two friends who formula fed who both went through dozens of bottles because their bubs just wouldn't feed off certain ones, one mum ended up going crazy expensive and that's all that worked for them and the other mum only got the cheap no name brand ones from the super market to work for them after testing every brand under the sun. So don't go buying a monstrous size set only to find you have a scrap it months later, start with a small set and if they work then go get more.


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.
> 
> Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies will be fine, your brains will just kick into mummy gear. I also advise you ignore people who go on about how hard having children is, how life changing it is, how it turns everything so upside down you don't even know yourself. When I had Eva I kept waiting for it to get difficult... it never did. Nor did my life even change that much, it was the same life I always had but this time it included a baby. I was annoyed I allowed so many people to make me so nervous about having a baby. Having a baby was 1000x easier than I ever expected.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that one!!!Click to expand...

Hopefully everyone will find it easier than they expect, but I would also say there's nothing wrong with you if you don't!

It was the sleep deprivation that got me! Everyone I knew had said it was really hard, but that the baby made it so worth while & that bein a mum was the best thing they had experienced. I just struggled to cope with only getting 2-4 hours broken sleep every day for months & months & felt awful as everyone else was totally over the moon about being a mum & seemed to get through on some sort of overwhelming joy. I do think that not having any family nearby to help & hubby working long hours made it harder for me though.

I totally don't want to put people off & would say that some people do take to it really well, but a lot of people don't & that's normal too. It can be quite isolating to feel like you're the only one! I didn't have PND either, so felt like I had no excuse. Just wanted to say that even if it is a massive adjustment & you find it hard, there will come a point where things get easier & you wouldn't have it any other way! (for me when DS finally started to sleep! Won't say how long that took as it's depressing, but feels like the blink of an eye now!).


----------



## MissMummy2Be

darkstar said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I abs love the shape of them too and the fact of the colors :)
> 
> I've only seen the clear ones here! I just googled and I see they're available in colours overseas but I'm not finding any in NZ. Not happy.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have target? The target here in AUS sell the pink and blue onesClick to expand...
> 
> No we don't unfortunately. I might try Kmart.Click to expand...

Kmart should have them :D or maybe order them new from online shopping or something :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Betheney that happened to me. I bought the playtex Drop ins... They are still sitting in my basement, never to be used. Also some babies prefer different nipples types etc over others. 

I didn't buy formula before hand... And I'm definitley not this time either. They say mothers that take formula samples home from the hospital are more likely to stop breastfeeding altogether. 

DD ended up with special Mead Johnson nursers.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

OMG i just realized im an Avocado today :) will have to get a new bump pic and post last weeks as well as i never got around to posting it :S


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> OMG i just realized im an Avocado today :) will have to get a new bump pic and post last weeks as well as i never got around to posting it :S

Do you have a proper bump? Sooo jealous! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Lauren021406 said:


> Is it just me but i still dont feel completly pregnant. Tomorrow I will be 18 weeks I think i feel baby move sometimes. I am starting to show but i look fat not pregnant in my opinion. My belly button hasnt popped and my stomach isnt really hard. Ahhhh i just want a belly!!

So glad you posted this, I have been feeling the same way! No real belly to speak of and definitely not sure if I have felt bubs move at all yet! Oh well, I guess we make the most of it as 3rd trimester has the potential to be a lot harder!!

xxxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

BlossomJ said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just realized im an Avocado today :) will have to get a new bump pic and post last weeks as well as i never got around to posting it :S
> 
> Do you have a proper bump? Sooo jealous! :)Click to expand...

:) yer i do but i think most of it is just were everything is getting pushed out of the way of my growing uterus :blush: but it is rather tight so yes its a bump hehe i started showing around 12 weeks with my son so i was not shocked when i started to get a bump :)


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just realized im an Avocado today :) will have to get a new bump pic and post last weeks as well as i never got around to posting it :S
> 
> Do you have a proper bump? Sooo jealous! :)Click to expand...
> 
> :) yer i do but i think most of it is just were everything is getting pushed out of the way of my growing uterus :blush: but it is rather tight so yes its a bump hehe i started showing around 12 weeks with my son so i was not shocked when i started to get a bump :)Click to expand...

That's ace that you get your bump early & bypass that 'looks like she's piled on a few pounds' stage! I could have got away without people knowing I was pregnant til about 17wks last time I reckon. This time I think maybe 16 wks? I'm not in maternity clothes yet, have only just switched to leggings or dresses as I can't fasten my jeans. Hurry up bump! x


----------



## Betheney

Blossom that's fair. Eva was a tremendously good sleeper and I keep forgetting the difference it makes. If I had one bad night with Eva the next day I would be so miserable and depressed and angry. I never realised the connection sleep had with our emotions until I had Eva.


----------



## Betheney

It says there are 31guests viewing this thread!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

No surprise! All these guests should join us... if they have jellybean bumps! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> Blossom that's fair. Eva was a tremendously good sleeper and I keep forgetting the difference it makes. If I had one bad night with Eva the next day I would be so miserable and depressed and angry. I never realised the connection sleep had with our emotions until I had Eva.

That's all it was for me, PND is a whole different ball game.

The actually taking care of the baby did come naturally.... though after a couple of weeks I remember realising his feet smelled as I didn't know I should of been cleaning between his toes... What an idiot!:haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

My experience was totally different. I always said "And the worst thing I worried about, was middle of the night feeds."

I didn't have many emotions. "Most of the time, I was just so happy and relieved my baby was alive." :)


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Can any of your ladies who have had a UTI describes your symptoms?
> 
> Also, any of you new mommies panicking about having a baby? I am starting to feel very nervous and incapable.
> 
> Yes actually when I was watching my 6 week old nephew the other day.. I was all alone and started to cry a bit and freak out like OMG can i do this? Am i even capable? But by the end of the day it just came naturally :)Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies will be fine, your brains will just kick into mummy gear. I also advise you ignore people who go on about how hard having children is, how life changing it is, how it turns everything so upside down you don't even know yourself. When I had Eva I kept waiting for it to get difficult... it never did. Nor did my life even change that much, it was the same life I always had but this time it included a baby. I was annoyed I allowed so many people to make me so nervous about having a baby. Having a baby was 1000x easier than I ever expected.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that one!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully everyone will find it easier than they expect, but I would also say there's nothing wrong with you if you don't!
> 
> It was the sleep deprivation that got me! Everyone I knew had said it was really hard, but that the baby made it so worth while & that bein a mum was the best thing they had experienced. I just struggled to cope with only getting 2-4 hours broken sleep every day for months & months & felt awful as everyone else was totally over the moon about being a mum & seemed to get through on some sort of overwhelming joy. I do think that not having any family nearby to help & hubby working long hours made it harder for me though.
> 
> I totally don't want to put people off & would say that some people do take to it really well, but a lot of people don't & that's normal too. It can be quite isolating to feel like you're the only one! I didn't have PND either, so felt like I had no excuse. Just wanted to say that even if it is a massive adjustment & you find it hard, there will come a point where things get easier & you wouldn't have it any other way! (for me when DS finally started to sleep! Won't say how long that took as it's depressing, but feels like the blink of an eye now!).Click to expand...

Well said blossom, some will find it easier than others and it's totally normal for it to be harder for others, it doesn't mean your not good at being a mum.

I had a nightmare time with ds if I'm honest. It started in the hospital when he wouldn't latch onto the breast. All of the midwives tried to help but he wouldn't do it, and they made me feel like I'd failed him. Luckily one particular midwife said your baby is starving, just give him formula, it doesn't matter what he's fed as long as he's fed. That went on for 5 days and I felt so low. 

Ds was a dream in the day, but feeding continued to be an issue, to the point at 4 months he would scream at the sight of a bottle! He would also wake screaming and rolling rolling around the cot about 20 times a night. I was exhausted !!! In the end, after a lot of fighting with the gp. I got a referral to the paed and got him on the right milk and meds (he was allergic to milk and had silent reflux).

It was harder as it's just me and dh, both my parents have passed away and dhs are working, and wouldn't have him overnight to give us a night off. We got through it though, and hopefully this one will be s breeze! And he eventually started sleeping through when he was 4 lol. 

He's still totally adorable even though he was a nightmare!


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Blossom that's fair. Eva was a tremendously good sleeper and I keep forgetting the difference it makes. If I had one bad night with Eva the next day I would be so miserable and depressed and angry. I never realised the connection sleep had with our emotions until I had Eva.
> 
> That's all it was for me, PND is a whole different ball game.
> 
> The actually taking care of the baby did come naturally.... though after a couple of weeks I remember realising his feet smelled as I didn't know I should of been cleaning between his toes... What an idiot!:haha:Click to expand...

I remember Eva was about 2 weeks old when I finished breastfeeding her and my mum said "would you like me to burp her" and I remember thinking "oh shit!! I've never burped my baby, I forgot that was a thing you were supposed to do" so she was burped for the first time at 2 weeks old. Lololololol. I was so annoyed with myself because I'm quite familiar with babies so I really knew better.


----------



## BlossomJ

OMG! 4 years is quite something! I thought I had it bad when we got beyond the 1 year mark! x


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Blossom that's fair. Eva was a tremendously good sleeper and I keep forgetting the difference it makes. If I had one bad night with Eva the next day I would be so miserable and depressed and angry. I never realised the connection sleep had with our emotions until I had Eva.
> 
> That's all it was for me, PND is a whole different ball game.
> 
> The actually taking care of the baby did come naturally.... though after a couple of weeks I remember realising his feet smelled as I didn't know I should of been cleaning between his toes... What an idiot!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Eva was about 2 weeks old when I finished breastfeeding her and my mum said "would you like me to burp her" and I remember thinking "oh shit!! I've never burped my baby, I forgot that was a thing you were supposed to do" so she was burped for the first time at 2 weeks old. Lololololol. I was so annoyed with myself because I'm quite familiar with babies so I really knew better.Click to expand...

LOL! She can't have been swollowing too much air then, or you'd have noticed something was up :)


----------



## Betheney

that's what i thought a few days later when i was thinking about it.

I also made the cleaning between her toes mistake, i was putting socks on her as a newborn and remember seeing a build up of muck and realising that i'm suppose to clean between her toes obviously. lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Mellywelly - I'm working on the assumption that no one has two bad sleepers, so we'll be fine!


----------



## MsJMouse

I've kinda been silently stalking since my first post in this thread but I have had my 13 week scan and my dates have moved - now due 27/1/2013 rather than the 30th - can this be updated please?

Finally starting to feel confident that Fuzzy is sticking around unlike last year. :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

I gave up on burping pretty quickly, his wind all came out the other end and when he finished feeding he was usually asleep so I didn't want to wake him again!

I don't think I've ever cleaned between his toes either, as a newborn they never looked dirty or smelt? Makes perfect sense but I never noticed a smell or anything.

Aw well, I will keep an eye on this one's feet!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

15 Weeks :)

16 Weeks :D


----------



## Lauren021406

Yayyy im a sweet potato!!! Now only if my bump becomes a true one ill be happy!


----------



## Little J

i plan on breastfeeding, but i know there are some women who cant make enough breast milk on their own so they have to rely on formula (i hope i am not one of them) 

I had a breast reduction 2 years ago and my Dr. said it shouldnt cause any problems as "all my working parts" are there. 

We are getting a few bottles just to have for when we have family babysit etc.


----------



## jrowenj

Morning, Ladies!!!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Wow, great bump MissMummy! Definitely a proper bump!


----------



## BlossomJ

MsJMouse said:


> I've kinda been silently stalking since my first post in this thread but I have had my 13 week scan and my dates have moved - now due 27/1/2013 rather than the 30th - can this be updated please?
> 
> Finally starting to feel confident that Fuzzy is sticking around unlike last year. :happydance:

Glad you're starting to feel positive & it's becoming real for you x


----------



## ARuppe716

Haven't really felt bean the last few days so last night as I was laying in bed I decided to poke at bean to see if it would play along... All of a sudden I felt a faint thump! Up until now it's just been some flutters and bubbles. I guess I really pissed bean off!! Haha!

I'm an onion today :)


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> Haven't really felt bean the last few days so last night as I was laying in bed I decided to poke at bean to see if it would play along... All of a sudden I felt a faint thump! Up until now it's just been some flutters and bubbles. I guess I really pissed bean off!! Haha!
> 
> I'm an onion today :)

i gotta try that tonight! I still haven't felt my peanut! Not even flutters!


----------



## AJThomas

I plan to breastfeed but still want a bottle or two for pumping if I need to do it.


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> I plan to breastfeed but still want a bottle or two for pumping if I need to do it.

thats what I am gonna try and do. This way hubby can feed baby and my parents can feed him sometimes too :flower:


----------



## gingermango

AJThomas said:


> I plan to breastfeed but still want a bottle or two for pumping if I need to do it.

I plan to try breastfeeding but have bought bottles too. I say try as we attempted with ds and even had the midwife coming in twice a day to help me but he simply refused to latch on and I found that really stressful :cry: so I am going to try again but Im not going to feel like a failure if he doesnt like it.


----------



## sassy_mom

I plan on breast feeding but want to get bottles and a pump because of the problems I had with DD. My left side was flat (pancake nipple) and she struggled to latch on to that side. When I would try and pump, I could sit for 20 minutes and barely get 2-3 oz. I am not sure why I wasn't making enough but we struggled along for about 2 weeks but she started getting really hungry. I cried like a baby when I gave her the first formula bottle. I felt like I failed and I just sat there, tears streaming down my face in the middle of the night. It was heart breaking. I plan on trying again and I posted the other day if anyone knew of any good books. I have found 2 to put onto my nook. I want to read all I can and hopefully try some new things and maybe I can do better this time. I think what made it so awful last time is the fact that I have always been really big chested. I was the girl in 5th grade that looked like I had been rubbing miracle grow on my chest. :haha: Then when I had my daughter I was up to a DDD cup. I felt frustrated because with them being that big they should be able to work better!!!! After I lost all the weight I've come down to a DD so I still think they better work!:haha: I'd like to do some reading and see what all can be done and what I can learn that maybe I didn't know from last time. I would rather not ever have to buy formula and I won't buy any before hand because I do not want to use it. I just plan on doing my best. Any of you who are still bf an older child ... if you ladies have any great advice, please share.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

Wow - I had a lot to catch up on! This thread sure does move fast, I've only been away for a day!

DittyByrd - my UTI was pee'ing all the time, no pain but just sheer pressure in my bladder. Also really cloudy urine.

Mammspath / Little J - I too have had breast surgery so wonder about breast feeding which I am really keen to do. I have a reduction, but just skin taken, no tissue so hoping that all will be ok, midwife seemed confident that it would be but you just never know.

All is ok for me, the rash is still driving me mental! The doctor has given me some cream which seems to relieve it for a while but not for long! It is especially bad at night times! No more flutters really although have felt the odd poke so wonder if a kick.

I had an appointment with maternal health this morning i.e. dietican because of my weight. Was quite good actually, have another booked for September. Compared to when I had by booking appointment I have lost 3.8kg, which is about 9lb so have a little cushion to support me over the next few weeks. She has recommended I gain no more than 1st - 1.5st from booking in.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning ladies!
I'm an onion! 

I have a Drs appt this friday! No scan scheduled, but I will make any type of puppy face to see if they let me do the scan to see what baby is! If not, I'll have to wait a whole month...


----------



## Betheney

Breast pumps really aren't indicative of how much you produce, they just don't extract the same as a baby so you always feel like you aren't producing much when pumps are involved. I had a pump and I could barely get anything out with it when I previously used to get out large numbers, I told myself it's screwing with my head and stopped using it. Pumps also can't sustain a supply like breast feeding can so over time if you're exclusively pumping more often than not your supply will diminish.

My other major point of advice is when our babies are crazy hungry and we just don't seem to be producing enough milk. There was MANY MANY times Eva would cry for near on an entire day and all she wanted to do was breasted and it was obvious she wasn't getting enough. This is when most mothers say "oh I couldn't produce enough" and changed to formula. My supply always took 48 h hours to adjust ALWAYS! so YES we would have hourly feeds and zero sleep for 24-48hours while my supply adjusted and then we were fine and happy as Larry again. The best thing you can do for your supply is let your baby suck on some empty boobies nothing else promotes production more than that. Medically the number of women who physically cannot produce adequate amounts of breast milk is very small, but it's one of the biggest reasons for women who stop breastfeeding because they just aren't educated enough with breastfeeding to know what's going on. Just remember that growth spurts happen and can sometimes last a week.

The other major point of advice is the old formula top up, once you introduce formula your chances of lasting longer with breast feeding definitely decreases. It's so hard because after giving a full breast feed and then see them happily drink a bottle of formula you start to doubt your capabilities at producing milk. But your only hurting your supply and a baby will over feed from a bottle and not a booby.

More advice. You REALLY have to give it a good few weeks of pain and awkwardness to get yourself sorted. Without any damage to your nipples I think I had 2 weeks of nipple pain, I remember telling myself mentally every day "it's day 4 only 10 days to go you can do it". My friend said she hired a lactation consultant who told her it takes 6weeks for proper breastfeeding to be established. At the time it might feel like you just can't go on but when you are 6 months down the track its hard to even remember those difficult weeks and you will be so proud and grateful within yourself that you stuck it out because breast feeding is so easy now and your so happy you stuck with it. You'll notice how much you love your booby cuddled and how your little one is so often less sick than other babies their age. Those first few weeks of horrible adjustment is so worth it in the long run.

I'm not saying you have to feel bad if you don't breasted. But saying "if I can I will, if I can't I won't" is just setting yourself up for failure. Breast feeding takes determination and persistence. Give yourself a time frame of how long you're willing to take to get it right.

Exhaust every avenue before giving up so you know you've done your best. Pay a lactation consultant if you are struggling. If you've done everything you can and nothing worked then you can proudly say "I did my bes

I usually hate giving breast feeding advice and you won't find many posts from me dishing out breast feeding advice. But if one mother here manages to breasted because of advice I've given then it was all worth it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Betheney! I'm definitley breastfeeding! I'm learning all I can and I'm not giving up! I will let baby nurse all day and night to build my supply.


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks sooooo much for the advice Betheney, I'm sure it will help me and a lot of other Jellybeaners when the time comes. Don't hesitate to dish it out, first timers like me are very happy to get it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Am i the only one not breast feeding? Lol..its not recommended with my type of diabetes bc my sugars drop quickly while breastfeeding and also thru my pregnancy....


----------



## BlossomJ

Very good advice Betheney! I was lucky to have a really good breastfeeding support group within a few mins walk of where I lived & I learnt so much. I remember DS would go through stages of 'cluster feeding' where it felt like he was constantly attached to me, but I never worried about it too much as I knew from the sessions there that it was normal.

I do have a couple of friends that suffered from this in the extreme, but baby was also being sick more than normal & struggling to latch. Both of the babies were tongue tied & midwives had failed to pick it up. Both were diagnosed by a lactation specialist & fed fine once the tongues were cut. One of these friends in particular said she was made to feel like a failure by the midwives & health vistitor who forced her to give the baby formula as a top up.

My advice would be to try & see a trained breastfeeding support worker if you have difficulties as midwives/doctors/health visitors often don't have enough time or specialist knowledge.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Am i the only one not breast feeding? Lol..its not recommended with my type of diabetes bc my sugars drop quickly while breastfeeding and also thru my pregnancy....

Sounds like you're being sensible then & think I'd do the same in your position. No point doing something that could actually be dangerous x


----------



## duckytwins

I tried desparately to breastfeed the boys when they were born, but my milk never came in. I had an emergency c section and wasn't able to see or have them until the next day. The hospital didn't give much support and I didn't know about other places to go. This time, I want to try even harder.


----------



## JCh

I am very pleased to see this post. People don't seem to give it enough time sometimes.
And there are complications that can come up. My niece was in the hospital for 12 days, while me SIL was super sick and couldn't go feed her - she refused the boob completely at that point.
My gf had her baby in April and she was kept in the hospital for a week and a half having heart surgery but visited daily to feed. She now does both bfing and bottle to top up. She gave up on a lot of the advice to getting her supply up and changed her thinking to having to top up with bottle.

I was very happy to read ur post as it gives hope beyond having to pay for the formula.

Hopefully no mastitis!


----------



## Cailidgh

Anyone else getting real sharp pains under bump whenever they stand up or bend forward?


----------



## duckytwins

Cailidgh said:


> Anyone else getting real sharp pains under bump whenever they stand up or bend forward?

Sounds like round ligament pain. it's the ligaments stretching and strengthening to prepare for the uterus to grow. I get them when I turn over in bed and sometimes when I bend over or stretch. Just another sign things are going well!


----------



## duckytwins

I found this group a while back and thought I'd share. I hope they don't mind us all storming the group in January! Breastfeeding support thread


----------



## Cailidgh

duckytwins said:


> Cailidgh said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting real sharp pains under bump whenever they stand up or bend forward?
> 
> Sounds like round ligament pain. it's the ligaments stretching and strengthening to prepare for the uterus to grow. I get them when I turn over in bed and sometimes when I bend over or stretch. Just another sign things are going well!Click to expand...

Thankyou, i shall stop worrying! I didnt get this with my last pregnancy and just assumed all the ligaments would be more pliable with this being second time round n all. Phew


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry but I'm staying in the if I can I will bf brigade. If this baby doesn't latch this time, then I will not be made to feel a failure again. It was horrible, I was crying constantly about it, and if I did start to think about formula there was a nearby midwife ready to make me feel incompetent again. 

Sorry if this sounds bitter, but even now, all the bf is best talk brings it all back and I still feel very upset by it all.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - you've got to do what's right for you and if that's seeing how it goes then that seems like the best approach to me. At least you're going to give it a go and see. 

Each to their own I say. I will try and will persevere where I can to bf x


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Sorry but I'm staying in the if I can I will bf brigade. If this baby doesn't latch this time, then I will not be made to feel a failure again. It was horrible, I was crying constantly about it, and if I did start to think about formula there was a nearby midwife ready to make me feel incompetent again.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds bitter, but even now, all the bf is best talk brings it all back and I still feel very upset by it all.

No one is going to tell you what you should or shouldn't do in here & I'm so sorry you were treated that way by the midwives. While I think it's important to know that it can take time & be difficult to establish, I also think that once you're armed with this info, you are the best judge of what you need/want to do. A happy & relaxed mum is very important!


----------



## jrowenj

go to carseatcanopy website and use BREASTFEEDING2012 for free canopy


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll be breast feeding, I bf my daughter for 14 months and it was the best thing I ever did. I don't judge anybody who doesn't though, because it was also one of the hardest things I ever did. I was totally determined to do it, but if I hadn't had that determination I would probably have given up on day 3.


----------



## jrowenj

ok, i am DYING to make some clothing purchases now that i know its a boy!!!!!!!

Is it a bad idea to buy some outfits since I don't know how big/small he is going to be?!

So impatient!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Is it weird that my cravings are mostly everything healthy? Bananas, kiwis, plums, grapes, and for lunch i craved a veggie delight subway sub thats all veggies, and right now I want some homemade guacamole.. I know it can be fattening, but its still pretty good for u! WEIRD!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No Jaime! Just get a few newborn and a few 0-3 and they will be fine. I remember looking at the newborn size thinking I was gonna have a pretty big baby that would never fit in those clothes. But she did! She was 8lb 4 and lost about half a pound before we got to grips with feeding and the clothes fitted for a few weeks. I was looking through some of them the other day and getting all excited!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just keep the tags on them and keep the receipt. So if he is a bigger baby you can return them for another size or another outfit. A lot of my friends are glad I brought them 3 months clothes for gifts when I went to the hospital to see them and not newborns because they ended up being long and around 8 lbs lol and they only brought a new born outfit for baby to go home in... haha


----------



## jrowenj

thanks! Eeeekkkk they have good sales online and the clothes are cheap


----------



## sassy_mom

Melly - Definitely whatever is best for you is what you should do. I didn't have the support with DD and was given conflicting advice on how to handle my flat side. The nurses that were helping me to breastfeed gave me something that looked a lot like a plastic nipple that went over mine so it would help draw it out when she sucked. It was working great but when the lactation consultant came in she told me I should never use this as the baby gets too attached to it. She made me feel like I was cheating by using this. I think that may have been one downfall when I stopped using it. I really am just looking for more advice out there so hopefully this experience will be better and (fingers crossed) more successful! I'm sorry they made you feel that way. That is not helpful. You would think people would realize that they are suppose to be there FOR support. 

Jrowen - Shop away! You can always buy all different sizes. Even for him to have later on after he is a little older. If the prices are good, why not! 

Cailidgh - I get those same pains. I have to be careful when I bend over or try not to. I've started trying to squat down instead of bed. I know that one day soon, bending will not be possible. :haha:


----------



## gingermango

mellywelly said:


> Sorry but I'm staying in the if I can I will bf brigade. If this baby doesn't latch this time, then I will not be made to feel a failure again. It was horrible, I was crying constantly about it, and if I did start to think about formula there was a nearby midwife ready to make me feel incompetent again.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds bitter, but even now, all the bf is best talk brings it all back and I still feel very upset by it all.

I am exactly the same Mel, my ds refused to latch and the couple of times he did he fell straight to sleep, my main concern was that after three days of constantly trying to latch him on and only sip feeding him so as not to confuse he would end up losing too much weight. My midwife fortunatly was amazing, but I still cried and felt like a complete failure :cry:

So this time yes I will try to breastfeed and I understand it takes determination and I woud love nothing more than to breastfeed but if it doesnt happen then I will bottle feed and I wont feel like Im letting anyone down by doing so, this time :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

ok, i just bouught likt 20 things for 90 bucks at JCpenney website hehehe


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> ok, i just bouught likt 20 things for 90 bucks at JCpenney website hehehe


Woa I'm going to need to go looking around too! hahaha! That is awesome!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Is it weird that my cravings are mostly everything healthy? Bananas, kiwis, plums, grapes, and for lunch i craved a veggie delight subway sub thats all veggies, and right now I want some homemade guacamole.. I know it can be fattening, but its still pretty good for u! WEIRD!


Nope! I crave very healthy stuff too.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ok, i just bouught likt 20 things for 90 bucks at JCpenney website hehehe
> 
> 
> Woa I'm going to need to go looking around too! hahaha! That is awesome!Click to expand...

yeah! Tons of clearance! Amazon has some cute things too


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that my cravings are mostly everything healthy? Bananas, kiwis, plums, grapes, and for lunch i craved a veggie delight subway sub thats all veggies, and right now I want some homemade guacamole.. I know it can be fattening, but its still pretty good for u! WEIRD!
> 
> 
> Nope! I crave very healthy stuff too.Click to expand...

I wish!!! All i crave is greasy food AND italian food. My face and arms are getting fat!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Any uk ladies see the new midwives series on BBC2 from last night? I've just watched it on I player and am a little emotional! Also started to panic a little a labour - ekk! Positive thoughts, all will be fine!

For those outside uk, it's a reality documentary on a maternity ward / delivery suite. You'll probably get it on BBC iPlayer if you google it - definitely worth a watch!

I'm also starting to feel very unprepared. A friend was like have you got x y z and a b c I was like no! And also don't feel like I've read enough etc. any thoughts?


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm also starting to feel very unprepared. A friend was like have you got x y z and a b c I was like no! And also don't feel like I've read enough etc. any thoughts?

I just started to feel this way too!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure we aren't and have a long time left to prepare but am feeling very panicky tonight, mainly unprepared, not in any specific terms but going to spend this weekend preparing some lists of what we definitely need to get steriliser, blankets, clothes, etc etc. think that will help and then tick off.

Also going to spend some time ready my what to expect book, I refer to it all the time anyway. I think maybe for me because I don't look pregnant and feel fine it's still not stinking much and that's making it less real. Does that make sense? I feel so bad to have to say that. :(


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Any uk ladies see the new midwives series on BBC2 from last night? I've just watched it on I player and am a little emotional! Also started to panic a little a labour - ekk! Positive thoughts, all will be fine!
> 
> For those outside uk, it's a reality documentary on a maternity ward / delivery suite. You'll probably get it on BBC iPlayer if you google it - definitely worth a watch!
> 
> I'm also starting to feel very unprepared. A friend was like have you got x y z and a b c I was like no! And also don't feel like I've read enough etc. any thoughts?

I saw that BBC2 programme last night. I enjoyed it, but what scared me was how two of the women featured had lost their last babies when they were very young and I think another two this time needed resucitated straight after birth! Scary stuff! Also I am hoping the hospital I will be giving birth in won't make me wait 6 hours for a bed! It was good though and I liked that you saw the births more through the midwife's eyes which made it a bit different from One Born Every Minute which I love.


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that my cravings are mostly everything healthy? Bananas, kiwis, plums, grapes, and for lunch i craved a veggie delight subway sub thats all veggies, and right now I want some homemade guacamole.. I know it can be fattening, but its still pretty good for u! WEIRD!
> 
> 
> Nope! I crave very healthy stuff too.Click to expand...

I've had massive cravings for tomato & red onion salad & to a lesser extent for avacado. Made a big batch of veggy chilli recently too & was gutted to finish it. Unfortunately although I have craved some pretty healthy food I always seem to feel sick in the supermarket & don't end up buying much, so when I am up to eating, there's very little choice!:growlmad:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilahbear said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Any uk ladies see the new midwives series on BBC2 from last night? I've just watched it on I player and am a little emotional! Also started to panic a little a labour - ekk! Positive thoughts, all will be fine!
> 
> For those outside uk, it's a reality documentary on a maternity ward / delivery suite. You'll probably get it on BBC iPlayer if you google it - definitely worth a watch!
> 
> I'm also starting to feel very unprepared. A friend was like have you got x y z and a b c I was like no! And also don't feel like I've read enough etc. any thoughts?
> 
> I saw that BBC2 programme last night. I enjoyed it, but what scared me was how two of the women featured had lost their last babies when they were very young and I think another two this time needed resucitated straight after birth! Scary stuff! Also I am hoping the hospital I will be giving birth in won't make me wait 6 hours for a bed! It was good though and I liked that you saw the births more through the midwife's eyes which made it a bit different from One Born Every Minute which I love.Click to expand...

Me too - I think they did it well to compliment one born every minute so we can enjoy both :) the complications they showed did freak me out and think because I've had them drummed home to me today in terms of being overweight that didn't help. I know risks are risks and can happen in any pregnancy just more aware now as will certainly be reading up and being careful in terms of weight gain x


----------



## darkstar

Sonia I find it feels more real when you start birthing classes and move to more frequent medical visits. Pregnancy is soooo long it would make it excrutiatingly long if we were prepared and excited at the start. I was sewing bibs yesterday and kept feeling silly because I have 24 weeks to go but I keep reminding myself to buy or make one thing on the list a week so I am not rushing at the end!


----------



## darkstar

Who is next for ultrasound? These gender reveals are too slow, I find them so exciting. I'm still waiting for a call to set mine up.


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> Who is next for ultrasound? These gender reveals are too slow, I find them so exciting. I'm still waiting for a call to set mine up.

yeah! Who is next?!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Darkstar. I think maybe that's what I'll do.

Gender scan - August 22. At the time I thought that was ages away but can see it coming around so quickly now. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My anatomy scan is a week tomorrow, but I won't be finding out the gender.


----------



## DittyByrd

Anatomy scan is 9/4 but not finding out gender. I have this fear that someone will accidentally tell us the gender....


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> Anatomy scan is 9/4 but not finding out gender. I have this fear that someone will accidentally tell us the gender....

be careful! We didn't tell our tech we wanted to know the gender and she had the screen away from me, but my husband was watching the screen and he saw the "goods"!


----------



## sassy_mom

I go 2 weeks from today and we are finding out! Cannot wait! Come on August 15th!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm also starting to feel very unprepared. A friend was like have you got x y z and a b c I was like no! And also don't feel like I've read enough etc. any thoughts?

Me! I feel like I should read books of when the baby is actually here and the what to do's. I helped take care of my niece (she lived with us 'til I came to the US), but with my mom and sister breathing down my back every time I gave her the bottle or something, so it will be very different than my own, I suppose.

I do feel, though, that it is normal to feel the "get prepared" kick. The little bit of anxiety one gets to get the mommy gear going and ready for the action. Haha. 

I also believe that to some extent it will all be in a surreal category until baby is actually in my arms. Mostly because I am a first timer. :) I am happy that it is all happening, I know that much.


----------



## sassy_mom

Sonia - I remember feeling SO unprepared for DD and I was panicking thinking I will never have all I need. I think that is common to go through. I feel a little panicked about some things this time around but it is more for some construction things we have to get done to make a little extra room. It all works out. I think we are just programmed to worry about everything when it comes to pregnancy and giving birth and being prepared! :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've been feeling more tired than ever before. I just woke up from a non planned 2 hour nap. Haha, what's bad about it is that now hubby is going to be here in 30 minutes, we have to rush to go grocery shopping because we are going to celebrate via Skype my dad's 56th birthday and I want to be home by the time they sing Happy Birthday, and I'm still a huge mess! I shouldn't be online either hahahahahaha. But yeah, tired tired tired all the time sleepy!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies x


----------



## darkstar

After my first was born I felt weird like someone was going to take the baby away. I had disbelief that she was mine and I was a mother. Took a while to sink in.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I've been feeling more tired than ever before. I just woke up from a non planned 2 hour nap. Haha, what's bad about it is that now hubby is going to be here in 30 minutes, we have to rush to go grocery shopping because we are going to celebrate via Skype my dad's 56th birthday and I want to be home by the time they sing Happy Birthday, and I'm still a huge mess! I shouldn't be online either hahahahahaha. But yeah, tired tired tired all the time sleepy!

Me too! I still seem to have more tired days than not. I could not keep my eyes open today and had to lay down and slept for 2 hours. I felt much better after I slept. I've also been fighting headaches today. They come and go but they hurt! I've been drinking water all day so I know I'm not dehydrated. Must be blood flow and hormones. My mom knows that they guessed a boy early so she calls the baby 'He' she said See he is already giving you headaches! lol! I said yes even more proof baby is a boy. hahaha And just like his father! :haha:


----------



## brownie929

I've got my gender scan on Saturday. I know I don't contribute as much as others, and I'm sorry for that, but just thought I'd keep you ladies filled in and will update again Saturday!


----------



## DittyByrd

I have had multiple people ask me what I want for this baby and if I have my nursery done yet! I am only 16 weeks!!! But it got me thinking.

So today I started my registry. I am using BuyBuyBaby and Diapers.com. I am planning on pocket cloth diapers and registered for 18 BumGenius one-size pocket diapers. I can't believe I am registering for stuff for MY baby. Ahhhhh!


----------



## darkstar

Why do my taste buds keep changing? I love food and am eating plenty at the moment. I'm not a cereal eater but I got myself hooked on a fruity meusli that doesn't go soggy (I hate the sogginess of cereal with milk) so I don't get constipated and now I've just decided I can't stand it and almost threw up eating it and I bought three boxes of it. Sheesh, back to toast.


----------



## darkstar

brownie929 said:


> I've got my gender scan on Saturday. I know I don't contribute as much as others, and I'm sorry for that, but just thought I'd keep you ladies filled in and will update again Saturday!

Oohh exciting! Let us know.


----------



## jrowenj

brownie929 said:


> I've got my gender scan on Saturday. I know I don't contribute as much as others, and I'm sorry for that, but just thought I'd keep you ladies filled in and will update again Saturday!

can't wait! Any guesses??


----------



## brownie929

jrowenj said:


> brownie929 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my gender scan on Saturday. I know I don't contribute as much as others, and I'm sorry for that, but just thought I'd keep you ladies filled in and will update again Saturday!
> 
> can't wait! Any guesses??Click to expand...



I really have no idea. I've craved salty, sweet, and spicy foods, I've dreamed I've had both genders in different dreams. The ring test said boy, the baking soda test said girl. I'm getting no intuitive feelings one way or the other.
So we'll just have to wait and see, Just hoping LO wants to show the good stuff :winkwink:


----------



## Trissy

Another lurker here, we have our anatomy scan on August 17th but we're not finding out the gender, staying on team yellow. My gut instinct tells me it's a girl. So much so I bought a couple of girls outfits. :blush: We're only having the one, so hopefully the gut feeling is right or I'm going to have to hold out and hope my brother and his wife have a girl at some point! In my defense though, they were ridiculously cute outfits and 40% off. :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

is it weird that I am kinda freaked out that the ultrasound I had didn't show a profile??? How come all the scans I see have a profile of the baby's face?? I couldn't make out a facial profile at my scan


----------



## Lillian33

jrowenj said:


> is it weird that I am kinda freaked out that the ultrasound I had didn't show a profile??? How come all the scans I see have a profile of the baby's face?? I couldn't make out a facial profile at my scan

Was he wriggling around a bit Jrow?! Maybe they just couldn't get a still shot of him in the profile position?

Don't stress tho, you have a healthy baby boy!!

xx


----------



## jrowenj

yeah, he was wiggling a lot! This was the best shot they got:shrug:


----------



## els1022

I set up my scan for August 14, I can't wait!! Tentatively still team yellow, but dh and the little ones REALLY want to know! I feel bad taking that away from them...


----------



## brieri1

My husband keeps double checking with me because he knows I really don't care to know what the baby's gender is. He keeps telling me I really need to decide what I want because he really wants to know. Not in an insensitive kind of way, he has already agreed that if we have any more children we won't find out the gender, but he wants me to decide now so we have plenty of time to talk about it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll hopefully breast feed in the beginning hopefully I can pump if not I'll try to do both


----------



## AJThomas

My scan is on the 10th which I think is next thursday. It seems soooo far away, I don't wanna wait so long but guess I have no choice. 

As for preparations, I found it helped my nerves to have a checklist to follow, so I looked up a few online, compared to make sure one didn't have stuff another didn't an I made a comprehensive list of things we need to get. Luckily MIL had a baby store not too long ago and she still has a lot of baby stuff in storage so she says we should come and take what we need. Kinda waiting to find out the gender before we go and then I'll know what else we have to purchase, that will save us A LOT. 

My intuition says I'm having a boy but I've dreamt of both genders, baking soda test didn't have even one bubble in it so I guess that means girl, chinese charts all say boy. I've even bought some onesies that I guess are for boys cuz they're blue but I'd still put them on a little girl if I have one.


----------



## mammaspath

my scan is forever away.......september 11th...... but i am one of the last ones due in january so........


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I FF my son and this time around I am undecided I am very 'body shy' when people look at me and just keep glancing back it would make me expecaly uncoumfitable if I was BFing but I keep coming back to just thinking about it I can't make my mind up one way or the other


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mammaspath said:


> my scan is forever away.......september 11th...... but i am one of the last ones due in january so........

I'm due jan 9th and I'm having my scan in september too... blah! lol


----------



## AJThomas

MissMummy2Be said:


> I FF my son and this time around I am undecided I am very 'body shy' when people look at me and just keep glancing back it would make me expecaly uncoumfitable if I was BFing but I keep coming back to just thinking about it I can't make my mind up one way or the other

Maybe you could get a breastfeeding cover? That might help you get more comfortable. I bought one waaaay before i was pregnant cause i just knew i would want one.


----------



## sassy_mom

MissMummy2Be said:


> I FF my son and this time around I am undecided I am very 'body shy' when people look at me and just keep glancing back it would make me expecaly uncoumfitable if I was BFing but I keep coming back to just thinking about it I can't make my mind up one way or the other


If it would help, you could always get a cover or just feed on the breast at home and if you needed to go out, have some pumped milk so you could bottle feed.


----------



## sassy_mom

If any of you ladies sew, you can make a cover. WAY cheaper. I have made 2 for girls who had babies. I love that I can pick out any fabric too. I'm not limited to whatever the store has. I plan on making one for myself as well.


----------



## ARuppe716

I just made a gorgeous cover :) I love making all sorts of new crafts for mommyhood. 

I have my scan on the 20th and cannot wait. We scheduled it for the day after we come home from vacation. We figured it would make coming back less depressing! My gut says boy but I dreamt girl the other night so who knows? Either way I have a 50% chance of being right!!


----------



## AJThomas

For those ladies who can't make a cover (like me) :) you can check out the ones from Udder Cover, the material is not the best I think but it will do. I love the neck opening that allows you to look at your baby while you feed him/her and I got the nursing pads and nursing band with it to keep track of feedings and which side you last fed from. 

Also I have no experience breastfeeding, but just thought I'd add that the women I know usually prepare their nipples by gently pulling and rolling them before baby is born, my mom says that prevents soreness when you do start to breastfeed.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> If any of you ladies sew, you can make a cover. WAY cheaper. I have made 2 for girls who had babies. I love that I can pick out any fabric too. I'm not limited to whatever the store has. I plan on making one for myself as well.

I'm going to do that too, I've seen capsule covers I want to try creating as well. I love sewing things and not paying big companies huge prices for things!


----------



## ARuppe716

I got some cheap boning and put about 12-14 inches in the neckline so that it stands away from the body just like the Udder Covers. And there are tons of free patterns online to get you started. I made one with 2 coordinating fabrics that came out lovely. My next one will have pockets inside it as well for a burp cloth, pads, etc.


----------



## DittyByrd

For those talking about covers but unable to sew (like me)...Got this email from What To Expect's site:

You can get free slings, udder covers, and breast pads. You just pay shipping. I got a sling with a promo!

Go to sevenslings.com and/or UdderCovers.com.

2. Click on "Shop Now" and select any baby carrier, nursing cover or breast pads you like.

3. Once you have made your selection, you'll automatically be directed to the shopping bag. Enter the promo code "WTE" and both companies have agreed to deduct 100% of the cost of the carrier, nursing cover, pads - all you pay are the shipping fees!


----------



## ARuppe716

Be forewarned that in the us te shipping was $12! Although that's much better than the actual price of the cover!!


----------



## AJThomas

Oh ya, i forgot it needed a code :dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

I don't think $12 is that bad when you factor in material and time to make your own.


----------



## ARuppe716

I think I was more in shock that without the code people are paying $36 plus the $12 shipping!!


----------



## sassy_mom

https://www.passionatehomemaking.com/2011/05/make-your-own-nursing-cover.html#more-13858

I used this pattern. It has boning in it which I love so you can peak down. Since I already have boning .. it might cost me a total of $12 to make this. I would have to get more of the D rings because I used all mine. It also varies on what type of fabric you get. If you get cheaper fabric then obviously you will save a ton. I cannot wait to find out the gender so I can make all this stuff!! 

Besides the cover, I'm doing burp cloths, changing mat/play mat, bibs, diaper covers (we are doing cloth diapers) and anything else I can find on pinterest. I have a lot of crafty friends so I'm hoping to get some handmade gifts at my shower.


----------



## BlossomJ

Trissy said:


> Another lurker here, we have our anatomy scan on August 17th but we're not finding out the gender, staying on team yellow. My gut instinct tells me it's a girl. So much so I bought a couple of girls outfits. :blush: We're only having the one, so hopefully the gut feeling is right or I'm going to have to hold out and hope my brother and his wife have a girl at some point! In my defense though, they were ridiculously cute outfits and 40% off. :winkwink:

LOL That's so funny. Hope you get a girl! :)


----------



## Betheney

For those of you who love to sew look at www.facebook.com/pumpernickelbaby it's my page and i'm happy to give any advice you might want on sewing 

can anyone help me out, in the last week there was a newbie and also someone who said they haven't posted in ages but still check in but their EDD had changed can it please be updated.

I can't find either of these posts :-/

i'm glad my breastfeeding advice has been taken well and appreciated. It's really hard to give breastfeeding advice without coming off as pro-breastfeeding. It's also really touchy because when you explain to women that not producing enough milk doesn't happen as much as women think (but yes it happens) the women who have already stopped BF because they've got insufficient milk feel like they're being called liars or that they made a mistake in stopping BF. Which is obviously not my intention. But it's hard to educate mums who are yet to breastfeed without offending the formula feeders. I honestly usually stay out of the topics altogether and just avoid the conflict, i BF and i love it and i'm happy.


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone else keep getting hiccups?

I get them 4 or 5 times a day! I might only do a couple or probably no more than 10 and then they just stop again. Very bizarre!


----------



## Cetarari

mammaspath said:


> my scan is forever away.......september 11th...... but i am one of the last ones due in january so........

Ours is on the 10th... it does seem like forever to go doesn't it. I do get a scan on the 14th August too (thanks to my consultant) but it's going to be a quick look to check my cervix, placenta and other stuff. It'll be nice to know where my placenta actually is since my dating scan was at 9 weeks 6 and they couldn't see a lot!

Ps - Just noticed Sprout is an Orange today - yay!


----------



## BlossomJ

Cetarari said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> my scan is forever away.......september 11th...... but i am one of the last ones due in january so........
> 
> Ours is on the 10th... it does seem like forever to go doesn't it. I do get a scan on the 14th August too (thanks to my consultant) but it's going to be a quick look to check my cervix, placenta and other stuff. It'll be nice to know where my placenta actually is since my dating scan was at 9 weeks 6 and they couldn't see a lot!
> 
> Ps - Just noticed Sprout is an Orange today - yay!Click to expand...

Mine is the 10th as well... Starting to count it down already!


----------



## River12

Melly I get the hiccups too but it's only one here and there haha so annoying but makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Little J

my early gender scan is Aug 17th! I think the majority of people will be getting their gender scans in 1-2 weeks! Lots of jelly beans going to be popping up!


Nikk- I have been craving over healthy foods as well mainly fruit. But i also have been having this aweful sweet tooth! (i never usually eat candy) 

My Headaches are totally gone! I guess they only lasted for about 2 weeks. Thank goodness, they were terrible!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i eat the candy too! :/


----------



## duckytwins

Oh girls, I had an accident in the kitchen yesterday and might have broken a toe or fractured my foot :( I had to go get an x-ray yesterday. It never ends here :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Oh girls, I had an accident in the kitchen yesterday and might have broken a toe or fractured my foot :( I had to go get an x-ray yesterday. It never ends here :cry:

ouch!!!


----------



## CharlieO

duckytwins said:


> Oh girls, I had an accident in the kitchen yesterday and might have broken a toe or fractured my foot :( I had to go get an x-ray yesterday. It never ends here :cry:

Owch, feel better love! x x x


----------



## AJThomas

oh no Ducky, i hope it's not broken, hope you feel better soon.

eta: yay, the ugly onion week is over! Sweet potato time :D


----------



## sassy_mom

Fruit day!!! Sweet potato 18 weeks!!!! YAY!! 

Ducky - so sorry!!! I hope it heals quickly!

Betheney - The update ... MsJMouse - needs to be changed from the 30th to the 27th; Newbie: BlossomJ - due Jan 28 :thumbup:


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> Oh girls, I had an accident in the kitchen yesterday and might have broken a toe or fractured my foot :( I had to go get an x-ray yesterday. It never ends here :cry:

Where should we send the bubble wrap?
They say pregnancy brings on the clumsiness! Let's hope things start working out better. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Fruit day!!! Sweet potato 18 weeks!!!! YAY!!
> 
> Ducky - so sorry!!! I hope it heals quickly!
> 
> Betheney - The update ... MsJMouse - needs to be changed from the 30th to the 27th; Newbie: BlossomJ - due Jan 28 :thumbup:

Congrats, sweet potato! Today is my fruit day too! Mango! Yum!


----------



## Little J

yay new fruit! 

Ducky- sorry for the incident, OUCH! sprains hurt worse than a break (oddly enough) either way, doesnt feel nice! what were you doing have a dance party in your kitchen!?


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Fruit day!!! Sweet potato 18 weeks!!!! YAY!!
> 
> Ducky - so sorry!!! I hope it heals quickly!
> 
> Betheney - The update ... MsJMouse - needs to be changed from the 30th to the 27th; Newbie: BlossomJ - due Jan 28 :thumbup:

Your a legend thank you so much!!! I read them on my phone so didn't make a note of them and by the time I made it to a laptop I couldn't find them. Thanks heaps sassy!

Also just realised it's past midnight so i'm a sweet potatoe too!!!!! Yaaaaaay!!!! Can't believe I'm 18 weeks and Facebook world and my 300friends are all completely oblivious to my pregnancy. How did I get to 18 weeks without it being said? It's like a game! I'm rather enjoying myself seeing how long it will last.

Was it La Mere who was our home birther? My uni degree has a topic of midwifery this week so home births is all on the brain, would love to hear how the plans are going.


----------



## JCh

I already purchased the udder cover (it's black and little white design- should be stealth) as well as the canopy cover and sling.... Not too bad of a deal... I'm also planning to ask my mom to make a cover for me as well.... Maybe in something more fitting (fabric wise) to myself.... Wasn't a huge fan of all the designs available....

I have gotten more hiccups over the past few weeks, I think it has to do with all ur organs being mushed higher.... I usually got one single one very rarely, now it seems to be almost daily and sometimes its a few...


----------



## mellywelly

Never heard of udder covers, I've been looking at the butterfly bf slings


----------



## Lauren021406

18 days to my gender scan!!!! I dont want to rush summer but aug 20 needs to get here!! I have been away on vaca for 2 weeks and my friend wanted a picture of my stomach and her reaction was omg your pregnant so I guess i do look pregnant!! I starting to wonder if its normal that I dont eat alot. I know its an old wives tale that says your eating for two and the drs say you should only eat so many extra calories a day, but I feel like I am eating less since food isnt the most appealing thing to me! I do love my candy though!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Fruit day!!! Sweet potato 18 weeks!!!! YAY!!
> 
> Ducky - so sorry!!! I hope it heals quickly!
> 
> Betheney - The update ... MsJMouse - needs to be changed from the 30th to the 27th; Newbie: BlossomJ - due Jan 28 :thumbup:
> 
> Your a legend thank you so much!!! I read them on my phone so didn't make a note of them and by the time I made it to a laptop I couldn't find them. Thanks heaps sassy!
> 
> Also just realised it's past midnight so i'm a sweet potatoe too!!!!! Yaaaaaay!!!! Can't believe I'm 18 weeks and Facebook world and my 300friends are all completely oblivious to my pregnancy. How did I get to 18 weeks without it being said? It's like a game! I'm rather enjoying myself seeing how long it will last.
> 
> Was it La Mere who was our home birther? My uni degree has a topic of midwifery this week so home births is all on the brain, would love to hear how the plans are going.Click to expand...


No problem! This thread moves so quickly, I don't see how you keep up with all the changes!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> 18 days to my gender scan!!!! I dont want to rush summer but aug 20 needs to get here!! I have been away on vaca for 2 weeks and my friend wanted a picture of my stomach and her reaction was omg your pregnant so I guess i do look pregnant!! I starting to wonder if its normal that I dont eat alot. I know its an old wives tale that says your eating for two and the drs say you should only eat so many extra calories a day, but I feel like I am eating less since food isnt the most appealing thing to me! I do love my candy though!


I don't eat a whole lot either. Now that everything has leveled out (sickness and such), my body feels like it has basically gone back to normal ... well minus the baby bump haha! I think maybe because a lot of times pregnancy is perceived as "now we can eat however much" and we see so many women do that. :shrug: As long as you and baby are healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure you are eating enough for both of you. 
With DD I ate like I was a garbage disposal! :haha: But I regretted that afterwards.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> 18 days to my gender scan!!!! I dont want to rush summer but aug 20 needs to get here!! I have been away on vaca for 2 weeks and my friend wanted a picture of my stomach and her reaction was omg your pregnant so I guess i do look pregnant!! I starting to wonder if its normal that I dont eat alot. I know its an old wives tale that says your eating for two and the drs say you should only eat so many extra calories a day, but I feel like I am eating less since food isnt the most appealing thing to me! I do love my candy though!

I get full super fast, but I think it's because everything is stacked up bellow my boobs hahaha. It doesn't have the same space it used to. But I eat a lot less, even when I'm having good days.


----------



## Lauren021406

Ya i am haPpy i dont eat alot just so i dont put on tons of weight!


----------



## mammaspath

ouch ducky - let us know how it goes

i went to the website for a cover but im hesitant since i don't know what im having but i think its a really great deal

who is still fitting in their jeans? mine are getting super tight but they still button!! :)


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Fruit day!!! Sweet potato 18 weeks!!!! YAY!!
> 
> Ducky - so sorry!!! I hope it heals quickly!
> 
> Betheney - The update ... MsJMouse - needs to be changed from the 30th to the 27th; Newbie: BlossomJ - due Jan 28 :thumbup:
> 
> Your a legend thank you so much!!! I read them on my phone so didn't make a note of them and by the time I made it to a laptop I couldn't find them. Thanks heaps sassy!
> 
> Also just realised it's past midnight so i'm a sweet potatoe too!!!!! Yaaaaaay!!!! Can't believe I'm 18 weeks and Facebook world and my 300friends are all completely oblivious to my pregnancy. How did I get to 18 weeks without it being said? It's like a game! I'm rather enjoying myself seeing how long it will last.
> 
> Was it La Mere who was our home birther? My uni degree has a topic of midwifery this week so home births is all on the brain, would love to hear how the plans are going.Click to expand...

:blush: Yes, it is I! lol The plans are going well, been diving headfirst into more reading. It's a good thing I love to read anyway! Also been putting together orders for most of the things I will need and don't have left over from when my daughter was born. I've also been reading a lot about herbs and herbal combinations to stop excessive bleeding and aid in clotting after delivery. Also herbal combinations I can take while pregnant to aid in the same things, as well as keep up with my diet. It's been hard as I am now living as a vegetarian and it's hard for me to remember everything I need to eat for protein. 

I've been checking JB's heartbeat every other day or couple of days, as I have been feeling more movements. BPM is usually between 135-160 and really super strong. I feel like my my bump hasn't really grown much this week, lol! (I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow) I have my emergency plan thought out, just need to write it down. The hospital here is the same distance as the hospital where I ended up having my daughter. Just wish my mom still had the same car she did back then. (she had a chevy suburban and now has a smaller car) I will post more about my plans here and in my journal... whenever I get around to updating it!!!


I could a few weeks ago, my jeans we just getting super tight but could still button them. Now I can barely get the button near the buttonhole!!! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

i started using the string through the loophole trick cause my pants stopped buttoning a long time ago, luckily i had some that were too big that fit now, although those are getting tight too.

I'm planning a homebirth too! Reading up like you La Mere, definitely getting some Shepherd's Purse or something just in case for any bleeding. Trying to stay on top of my diet too, not so easy when nothing seems appetizing, started back exercising too and studying the techniques on spinningbabies.com for speeding up labor or getting baby into the right position.


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> i started using the string through the loophole trick cause my pants stopped buttoning a long time ago, luckily i had some that were too big that fit now, although those are getting tight too.
> 
> I'm planning a homebirth too! Reading up like you La Mere, definitely getting some Shepherd's Purse or something just in case for any bleeding. Trying to stay on top of my diet too, not so easy when nothing seems appetizing, started back exercising too and studying the techniques on spinningbabies.com for speeding up labor or getting baby into the right position.

Awesome! Some herbs herbs you should take a look into are: Nettles, it is used to guard against excessive bleeding due to the vitamin K it contains and also aids kidney functions and may also help prevent hemorriods. 

Lobelia: for during or at onset of labor to help relax the mother during delivery and helps speed up the delivery of the placenta. 

Red raspberry: it helps to prevent infection, also aids in preventing cramping and anemia. Also said to prevent excessive bleeding during and after labor and will aid the birthing process by stimulating contractions. 

There is just so much to read about! I've been reading alot of birthing stories, some wonderful some not so wonderful... as with everything. Feel free to message me if you want to talk about homebirth and herbs. It would be nice having someone else to talk to about it all. As for appetite and diet since I am now living as a vegetarian, I seem to be craving all the things I grew up eating. Burgers, steaks.. meat in general. Its funny, I craved veggies and fruits with my DD, meat made me queasy! With this one, I just wanna be a carnivore again! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok my official craving this week is def the subway veggie delights.. provolone cheese, lettuce, spinach, tomato, cucumbers, onions salt pepper oregano, oil, vinegar, all on italian herb and cheese bread.. SOOOO DELICIOUS! my mouth si watering now and i just ate one.. rediculous lol.. but at least i am craving healthy ! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

All I want to eat is frozen fruit!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ok my official craving this week is def the subway veggie delights.. provolone cheese, lettuce, spinach, tomato, cucumbers, onions salt pepper oregano, oil, vinegar, all on italian herb and cheese bread.. SOOOO DELICIOUS! my mouth si watering now and i just ate one.. rediculous lol.. but at least i am craving healthy ! :)




DeedeeBeester said:


> All I want to eat is frozen fruit!

Oh, wow.. those both sound good. :haha: if I could just add a bit of meat to it.... :rofl:

AJ- I also just thought I would mention that I am drinking an herbal tea that has nettles, the red raspberry, ladies mantle, peppermint (which is safe after 1st tri) and squawvine. I could also recommend a couple books, but don't want to seem pushy!


----------



## jrowenj

Im eating egg salad and ritz crackers


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Egg salad.. does that have mayo in it? Thats prob why I never ate it.. Im not a mayo fan... :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> ok my official craving this week is def the subway veggie delights.. provolone cheese, lettuce, spinach, tomato, cucumbers, onions salt pepper oregano, oil, vinegar, all on italian herb and cheese bread.. SOOOO DELICIOUS! my mouth si watering now and i just ate one.. rediculous lol.. but at least i am craving healthy ! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> All I want to eat is frozen fruit!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow.. those both sound good. :haha: if I could just add a bit of meat to it.... :rofl:
> 
> AJ- I also just thought I would mention that I am drinking an herbal tea that has nettles, the red raspberry, ladies mantle, peppermint (which is safe after 1st tri) and squawvine. I could also recommend a couple books, but don't want to seem pushy!Click to expand...


I am by no means a big fan of meat right. You know what I'm talking about when I say Dickeys, right? Haha, well every time hubby mentions it I feel like crying a little hahaha. Last time we went I ate a piece of pie and ice cream, thats how much I'm not into meat right now hahahahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Im eating egg salad and ritz crackers

Uuuuh! I'd eat it with a bowl of asparagus cream soup on the side! LOL


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Egg salad.. does that have mayo in it? Thats prob why I never ate it.. Im not a mayo fan... :(

Yesss i love mayo!


----------



## mammaspath

i can't stand mayo......ugh now im gona get sick


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I thought I was the only person who doesn't like mayo, I don't feel like I'm a weirdo anymore lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahahha... whats a dickey deedee???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i hate mayo so much that everytime i go to a reasturant and they make a sandwhich in front of me, I make them use a seperate knife to cut it in half and tell them im allergic so that the mayo from the other sandwhiches doesnt touch mine lol.. im not really allergic though ha


----------



## AJThomas

La Mere i'll pm u so we don't hijack this thread too much :) I drink red raspberry leaf tea every now and then but i guess i'm waiting to get to third tri before i make it a staple, so i haven't had too too much. Gonna see if i can get some nettles now too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahahha... whats a dickey deedee???

Hahahaha, no, the dickey you are thinking of I can stand, but only around twice a week! buahaha! :haha:

Dickeys is a barbecue pit thing restaurant, it's all about the meat there LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahahaha Ohhh its a restaurant lol.. for some reason im not about the meat and i usually am! i cant even stand the thought of a burger :( just veggies and fruits here, crackers and cheese... yummm... My hubby wants ranch pork chops for dinner so I guess Ill try to eat them... well have to see..


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> This morning I had a stranger ask me when I'm due so I guess I'm looking pregnant all the time! My fluff has been pushed up into a nice bump and it's hard to the touch.
> 
> Had a dream last night that we had a little girl and named her the girl name we picked out :) anyone dream their gender who has found out? Were you wrong or right?

I had a dream I was having a girl and it was right. :thumbup:



Leinzlove said:


> I'm not doing bottles! I plan on breastfeeding completely from the breast. Then going straight to sippys when its time for juice and water.

That's my plan too. Sometimes I I couldn't get dd to eat more I'd pump and freeze if I needed to, which I rarely used. Most of it got thrown out. 



Betheney said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Blossom that's fair. Eva was a tremendously good sleeper and I keep forgetting the difference it makes. If I had one bad night with Eva the next day I would be so miserable and depressed and angry. I never realised the connection sleep had with our emotions until I had Eva.
> 
> That's all it was for me, PND is a whole different ball game.
> 
> The actually taking care of the baby did come naturally.... though after a couple of weeks I remember realising his feet smelled as I didn't know I should of been cleaning between his toes... What an idiot!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Eva was about 2 weeks old when I finished breastfeeding her and my mum said "would you like me to burp her" and I remember thinking "oh shit!! I've never burped my baby, I forgot that was a thing you were supposed to do" so she was burped for the first time at 2 weeks old. Lololololol. I was so annoyed with myself because I'm quite familiar with babies so I really knew better.Click to expand...

I tried burping dd when she was first born and she would never burp. I exclusively nursed so I'm assuming that's why. Lol. But I freaked thinking something was wrong cause I thought "all babies burped" :haha:



jrowenj said:


> ok, i am DYING to make some clothing purchases now that i know its a boy!!!!!!!
> 
> Is it a bad idea to buy some outfits since I don't know how big/small he is going to be?!
> 
> So impatient!

Personally I have bought things but what I would suggest is not buying many newborn size clothes. They say 5-8lbs my dd was 8lbs 1oz so the newborn clothing she did have was only good for a week maybe two. If u end up having a smaller baby u can always buy a few newborn things if he/she swims in the 0-3month clothing. What I do is buy the end of season items on clearance for the size baby will be for that next season. For example when they go to clearance the summer clothes I will probably buy 9month clothing for baby next summer. And at Christmas I will def buy a "Christmas dress" for next year. :thumbup:



jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that my cravings are mostly everything healthy? Bananas, kiwis, plums, grapes, and for lunch i craved a veggie delight subway sub thats all veggies, and right now I want some homemade guacamole.. I know it can be fattening, but its still pretty good for u! WEIRD!
> 
> I've been craving fruit. And Subway!!! And to the mayo conversation. :haha: i LOVE subway mayo so when I order my subs I get extra mayo but the lite kind. :rofl: the look at me like I'm crazy but I prefer the flavor of their lite mayo. If I could go in and order just mayo I would. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Nope! I crave very healthy stuff too.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish!!! All i crave is greasy food AND italian food. My face and arms are getting fat!Click to expand...


I crave Italian food tons!!! I do crave the greasy food but it's really hard on my stomach. So I try to avoid it. 



sassy_mom said:


> Sonia - I remember feeling SO unprepared for DD and I was panicking thinking I will never have all I need. I think that is common to go through. I feel a little panicked about some things this time around but it is more for some construction things we have to get done to make a little extra room. It all works out. I think we are just programmed to worry about everything when it comes to pregnancy and giving birth and being prepared! :haha:

When I was 8 months prego with dd my friend had a baby and when I went in the hospital to see him I was totally panicked. I mean I have always loved babies and had no problem taking care of them, but when I went in to see him I froze. I couldn't figure out how to hold him, felt like I was going to drop him and I actually started sweating thinking OMG what am I going to do. :haha:


mellywelly said:


> Does anyone else keep getting hiccups?
> 
> I get them 4 or 5 times a day! I might only do a couple or probably no more than 10 and then they just stop again. Very bizarre!

I keep getting hiccups and I sneeze sooooo much!!! I think it's some kind of an allergy change because of the pregnancy but I sneeze at least twice a day it's soo weird. 

Afm- traveling has been so crazy. I've officially lost control of my bladder :haha: it's like I'm fine one second and the next if I don't get to the bathroom I'm peeing my pants. :rofl: I think I sat too long when traveling and my legs hurt pretty bad for about 3-4 days. I was thinking I might end up in the er which I was dreading since I'm out of state. But leg pain is gone. I've had some discharge that is kind of clear and watery Im praying that I'm not leaking amniotic fluid. Has anybody else had a similar experience. It's nothing that is all day everyday and it doesn't go through my panties (sorry tmi) I'll be out of state for another week and have an appt first thing in the morning when I return. But I'm wondering if that's enough of a concern to go to the er. I tend to panic even when not necessary but my brothers g/f miscarried so now I have it in my mind that I will too. :cry:


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> I had a dream I was having a girl and it was right. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my plan too. Sometimes I I couldn't get dd to eat more I'd pump and freeze if I needed to, which I rarely used. Most of it got thrown out.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried burping dd when she was first born and she would never burp. I exclusively nursed so I'm assuming that's why. Lol. But I freaked thinking something was wrong cause I thought "all babies burped" :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I have bought things but what I would suggest is not buying many newborn size clothes. They say 5-8lbs my dd was 8lbs 1oz so the newborn clothing she did have was only good for a week maybe two. If u end up having a smaller baby u can always buy a few newborn things if he/she swims in the 0-3month clothing. What I do is buy the end of season items on clearance for the size baby will be for that next season. For example when they go to clearance the summer clothes I will probably buy 9month clothing for baby next summer. And at Christmas I will def buy a "Christmas dress" for next year. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I crave Italian food tons!!! I do crave the greasy food but it's really hard on my stomach. So I try to avoid it.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was 8 months prego with dd my friend had a baby and when I went in the hospital to see him I was totally panicked. I mean I have always loved babies and had no problem taking care of them, but when I went in to see him I froze. I couldn't figure out how to hold him, felt like I was going to drop him and I actually started sweating thinking OMG what am I going to do. :haha:
> 
> 
> I keep getting hiccups and I sneeze sooooo much!!! I think it's some kind of an allergy change because of the pregnancy but I sneeze at least twice a day it's soo weird.
> 
> Afm- traveling has been so crazy. I've officially lost control of my bladder :haha: it's like I'm fine one second and the next if I don't get to the bathroom I'm peeing my pants. :rofl: I think I sat too long when traveling and my legs hurt pretty bad for about 3-4 days. I was thinking I might end up in the er which I was dreading since I'm out of state. But leg pain is gone. I've had some discharge that is kind of clear and watery Im praying that I'm not leaking amniotic fluid. Has anybody else had a similar experience. It's nothing that is all day everyday and it doesn't go through my panties (sorry tmi) I'll be out of state for another week and have an appt first thing in the morning when I return. But I'm wondering if that's enough of a concern to go to the er. I tend to panic even when not necessary but my brothers g/f miscarried so now I have it in my mind that I will too. :cry:

There are some changes to ur nose and the prevalence of allergies or sinus problems is common... Of course I sneezed a lot before bfp and have gone through a kleenex box a week since.....


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> ok my official craving this week is def the subway veggie delights.. provolone cheese, lettuce, spinach, tomato, cucumbers, onions salt pepper oregano, oil, vinegar, all on italian herb and cheese bread.. SOOOO DELICIOUS! my mouth si watering now and i just ate one.. rediculous lol.. but at least i am craving healthy ! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> All I want to eat is frozen fruit!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow.. those both sound good. :haha: if I could just add a bit of meat to it.... :rofl:
> 
> AJ- I also just thought I would mention that I am drinking an herbal tea that has nettles, the red raspberry, ladies mantle, peppermint (which is safe after 1st tri) and squawvine. I could also recommend a couple books, but don't want to seem pushy!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am by no means a big fan of meat right. You know what I'm talking about when I say Dickeys, right? Haha, well every time hubby mentions it I feel like crying a little hahaha. Last time we went I ate a piece of pie and ice cream, thats how much I'm not into meat right now hahahahaha.Click to expand...

Haha, yeah I know that place! YUMMY!!!:haha:



AJThomas said:


> La Mere i'll pm u so we don't hijack this thread too much :) I drink red raspberry leaf tea every now and then but i guess i'm waiting to get to third tri before i make it a staple, so i haven't had too too much. Gonna see if i can get some nettles now too.

Lol, okay, that sounds good, AJ. I had to wait till 2nd tri to start drinking this tea because of the peppermint anyway, so it's not that big of a deal when you start with the red raspberry, though you can take it through your entire pregnancy.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> hahahha... whats a dickey deedee???
> 
> Hahahaha, no, the dickey you are thinking of I can stand, but only around twice a week! buahaha! :haha:
> 
> Dickeys is a barbecue pit thing restaurant, it's all about the meat there LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: this made me laugh so much.


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i hate mayo so much that everytime i go to a reasturant and they make a sandwhich in front of me, I make them use a seperate knife to cut it in half and tell them im allergic so that the mayo from the other sandwhiches doesnt touch mine lol.. im not really allergic though ha

Lol I worked for a fast food restaurant for 12 years I always knew most of the time when they said they were allergic they really weren't but I do the same thing if I don't want something on it plus if u take off or add something it's usually fresher :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is a meat eater so I try but like most of u I crave fruits and veggies salads but if I eat anything dairy I throw up right away I'm trying to find a substitute for calcium so if anyone has ideas it would b great so far I've lost weight haven't gained


----------



## Nikkilewis14

uhmmmmm yea im 16 weeks tomorrow and gained like 8 lbs! how awful :/


----------



## Kaiecee

U should all indulge in food cuz were all gonna have to get it off later :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is a meat eater so I try but like most of u I crave fruits and veggies salads but if I eat anything dairy I throw up right away I'm trying to find a substitute for calcium so if anyone has ideas it would b great so far I've lost weight haven't gained


Dairy makes me so sick too! You could try tums ... they are good for calcium.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ty I'll try that :)


----------



## brieri1

I've been feeling the baby move so much the last couple days. Its been awesome mostly, but sometimes it just likes to lean against my uterus causing a lot of pressure, and sometimes it just attacks my other organs. And that's not so awesome. Yesterday, I was sitting on the couch when WHAM! it slammed against my uterus and a ton of pressure hit me. I had to jab it into a more comfortable position. Are any of your babies this active that you can feel? Maybe my baby is just big for its age. My husband is 6'4" and I'm 5'10", so that wouldn't be weird. My husband was also almost 10 pounds at birth and I was almost 9, but I was 2 1/2 weeks early... I really hope my baby doesn't get that big, I do have to push it out, lol.


----------



## AJThomas

Brieri the same thing happened to me today, baby was leaning up against the wall and it felt so weird. I guess at least we know that they're ok.


----------



## darkstar

The last few days I've noticed a lot of movement and it definitely feels like the baby has more weight behind it to really shove hard. When I was trying to sleep last night I felt like it was squishing against one of my organs.

The heart burn has started. Ugggh. I had it so bad in my previous pregnancies I would wake up with it in horrible pain. I used to get leg cramps bad too in the night, I'm hoping I don't get that again this time.


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel baby sometimes but I feel it really low that's normal right ?


----------



## duckytwins

I think so, I feel boop under my belly button pretty much every time. But when looking for the hb, I find it either next to my belly button or just above, so I think the movement being low is normal. Does anyone know when you can start feeling it outside? I can't wait for DH and the boys to be able to feel!


----------



## DittyByrd

mammaspath said:


> ouch ducky - let us know how it goes
> 
> i went to the website for a cover but im hesitant since i don't know what im having but i think its a really great deal
> 
> who is still fitting in their jeans? mine are getting super tight but they still button!! :)

They frequently have deals so you can wait!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I feel it below belly button like a little tickle


----------



## Lauren021406

Some sites say 18 weeks and some say 20 so i guess everyone is diff!! I keep telling my dh that i feel the baby move and hes jealous he cant feel it!


----------



## duckytwins

I'll be 18 tomorrow, so maybe as soon as I wake up, BOOM, I'll be able to feel boop on the outside! :rofl: I hope it doesn't take too much longer. I really want to be able to share the fun!


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too I can't wait for those real big movements


----------



## AJThomas

I can feel some of the bigger kicks on the outside but DH hasn't been around for any of those bigger kicks so he hasn't felt any yet. I'm hoping soon though.


----------



## Betheney

on the diet front i'm glad that i've only gained 2kgs since falling pregnant



La Mere said:


> :blush: Yes, it is I! lol The plans are going well, been diving headfirst into more reading. It's a good thing I love to read anyway! Also been putting together orders for most of the things I will need and don't have left over from when my daughter was born. I've also been reading a lot about herbs and herbal combinations to stop excessive bleeding and aid in clotting after delivery. Also herbal combinations I can take while pregnant to aid in the same things, as well as keep up with my diet. It's been hard as I am now living as a vegetarian and it's hard for me to remember everything I need to eat for protein.
> 
> I've been checking JB's heartbeat every other day or couple of days, as I have been feeling more movements. BPM is usually between 135-160 and really super strong. I feel like my my bump hasn't really grown much this week, lol! (I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow) I have my emergency plan thought out, just need to write it down. The hospital here is the same distance as the hospital where I ended up having my daughter. Just wish my mom still had the same car she did back then. (she had a chevy suburban and now has a smaller car) I will post more about my plans here and in my journal... whenever I get around to updating it!!!
> 
> I could a few weeks ago, my jeans we just getting super tight but could still button them. Now I can barely get the button near the buttonhole!!! :haha:

oh of course i forgot that you'll have to have supplies and things. lol. Are you doing anything special with the placenta? i know women in hospital births sometimes do as well so i'm not saying it's a home birth thing but i seem to see it written more often when associated with homebirths. I've seen kits and things for the placenta after birth, i just have no idea what's in the kit.

i'm so scared of homebirths that it makes me relax that little bit to know you have a good emergency plan in place.

I should be more keen into my vitamins, i was really good with Eva's pregnancy. I heard taking EPO and inserting it vaginally and reduce the second stage of labour and so i started doing that and forgot after only like 3 days but my second stage was only 20mins so looks like i didn't need it anyway.

I'm a vegetarian so just eat lots of beans for protein, make curries and stir fries and instead of eating meat if you don't feel like meat put beans in there, eat beans in your salads and eat some tofu too. But i wouldn't stress too much about protein as protein is kind of in everything and being deficient in protein is crazy crazy rare, people in developing countries aren't even protein deficient.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think Christopher is enjoying all that I can't out of food. He is very thin, but he has gained weight since I've been pregnant. I used to eat a lot more than him and now he seems to never get full! He eats almost every other hour when he is home. Haha. He says he must be pregnant with me or something LOL Don't tell him I told you but he gained around 10 pounds in these months. Very very rare in him. Hahaha. He is a little above 150 now... Haha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?


----------



## ssjad

No, but with my first I didn't feel him until about 18 weeks at the earliest, and I was a skinny minny.


----------



## gingermango

Can feel lo moving lots now but have yet to be able to find the heartbeat with my doppler :( although freakishly I couldn't find my husbands last night either haha must be a hereditory thing lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> I'm a vegetarian so just eat lots of beans for protein, make curries and stir fries and instead of eating meat if you don't feel like meat put beans in there, eat beans in your salads and eat some tofu too. But i wouldn't stress too much about protein as protein is kind of in everything and being deficient in protein is crazy crazy rare, people in developing countries aren't even protein deficient.

I'm normally a massive meat eater, but have gone off it during this pregnancy. I've unintentionally been eating quite a lot of beans & pulses though, so maybe that's why my body has been telling me to have them!

I've not felt any movement at all yet, but I'm only just headed for 15wks, so hopefully in the next couple of weeks I'll get some flutters! Think I could feel movement at about 17wks last time.

Been in to the nurse today to get tested for chickpox immunity as my mother & sister didn't develop immunity (mum is immune now after 5 bouts of CP!). I get my results next wk & am very nervous as there is an outbreak at our friend's nursery & one of DH's employees has it :( Cross your fingers for me being immune! xx


----------



## gingermango

Soniamillie01 said:


> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?

Im a larger lady (UK 16) but Ive been feeling lo move for quite a while however this will be my third baby, My first I didnt feel till 24 weeks (when I found out I was pregnant), my second at around 18 weeks, I think it will be a good few weeks before I can feel lo on the outside though.


----------



## BlossomJ

gingermango said:


> Can feel lo moving lots now but have yet to be able to find the heartbeat with my doppler :( although freakishly I couldn't find my husbands last night either haha must be a hereditory thing lol

Hahaha! Maybe DH is an alien?!


----------



## gingermango

BlossomJ said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> Can feel lo moving lots now but have yet to be able to find the heartbeat with my doppler :( although freakishly I couldn't find my husbands last night either haha must be a hereditory thing lol
> 
> Hahaha! Maybe DH is an alien?!Click to expand...

I was thinking that too :haha:


----------



## Angelinheaven

i have been eating so much hams, salamis, sausages, pork and all the bad food i am not alllowed to eat during pregnancy. i also ate dairy products and bread which i am intolerant to.... i feel very upset now.. i just could not control... does this mean that i can harm the baby? pfffff... i feel soooo bad


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?

I am 19 weeks and still not feeling movement!


----------



## Little J

So i have been thinking long and hard about my next Dr. apt. They said that is the time where i have the choice to do the syndrome pre-screen. I am up in the air on doing it, as by the time the results come in we have the anatomy scan a couple weeks afterwards which would confirm anything correct? So i guess im thinking "whats the point" of doing it at 16 weeks and worrying myself when it wont be confirmed until the 20 week anatomy scan?

How many of you ladies got this done?

I had a friend who got this done and only had a 2% higher risk of having a baby with Downs, and at her 20 week scan they found out the baby actualy had DOwns. How can that happen if they only had a 2% higher chance.... it just seems wierd to me


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I get the movement a lot on the right side...lower ... And its def not gas... I just started feeling it a few times during the day.. Sometimes it cathcges me off guard... I was eating dinner last night and felt it...so weird.. But amazing!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wooohoo 16 weeks today!


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> So i have been thinking long and hard about my next Dr. apt. They said that is the time where i have the choice to do the syndrome pre-screen. I am up in the air on doing it, as by the time the results come in we have the anatomy scan a couple weeks afterwards which would confirm anything correct? So i guess im thinking "whats the point" of doing it at 16 weeks and worrying myself when it wont be confirmed until the 20 week anatomy scan?
> 
> How many of you ladies got this done?
> 
> I had a friend who got this done and only had a 2% higher risk of having a baby with Downs, and at her 20 week scan they found out the baby actualy had DOwns. How can that happen if they only had a 2% higher chance.... it just seems wierd to me

Not sure how your screening works in the US. Here most people get the results of their screening test before 14 weeks & it is expressed as a one in however many chance. If for example it's 1 in 4000, it still means that 1 in 4000 women with that result would be likely to have a child with downs. I guess if your friend was deemed as low risk, she was unfortunately that unlucky one. Low risk doesn't equate to no risk.

On the documents I was given regarding my 20wk scan it says that downs syndrome cannot be diagnosed at the scan, they can only find markers which would give an indication of whether downs syndrome is present. As I understand it, the only way to get a definite diagnosis is with an amnio or similar test, but obviously this carries a small risk of miscarriage.

Hopefully someone will be able to advise you more specifically on the procedures where you are. I think it's a difficult choice. I had the screening that was available, but know others that decided not to. Also have friends who were identified as high risk, had lots of worry & went for an amnio and all was fine! xxx


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats to all the new fruits! I'm finally not an onion anymore! :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> I think so, I feel boop under my belly button pretty much every time. But when looking for the hb, I find it either next to my belly button or just above, so I think the movement being low is normal. Does anyone know when you can start feeling it outside? I can't wait for DH and the boys to be able to feel!

Dh felt ours move for the first time this week, and I have felt 2 proper little kicks this week too, so hopefully you will start having yours too really soon!


----------



## JCh

Usually they say a couple weeks after u feel it urself.... I've been feeling a bit for a few weeks now and normally only a tiny bit, the other night was a LOT of movement and my mom felt it... I was 16 +3 and she told me when she felt it, which I had JUST felt it too! Hasn't been like that since.... maybe again soon as DH REALLY wants to feel it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hopefully I will start to feel some movements soon!

My belly seems to have popped in the last two days, we share an office with another company and a few of the ladies there asked my yesterday if I was expecting, so guess it must be getting obvious. I think it is mainly just fluff though to be honest, just a slightly rounded shape to it. It's taken me quite a lot to post the piccie below, just self-concious I guess x
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## brownie929

Soniamillie01 said:


> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?


Me!! I'm so jealous of other mommies feeling LO, I haven't felt anything really. I get some pressure and stretching, but no movement :nope:


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute bump pic!! 

LittleJ - I'm in the US and got the genetic testing. I had 2 blood samples drawn ... one at 12 weeks and one at 16 weeks. They will give me the results at my 20 week appt. They are also doing the ultrasound then to give us the gender and do all the checks they need to. I didn't worry about mine at all. Actually I haven't really thought about it much. They told me mine would cost quite a bit but after my insurance took what they do, I only had to pay $20. It is totally up to you whether you want them or not. I just got them just to make sure everything was ok. It didn't hurt me or the baby so my thoughts were why not.


----------



## Soniamillie01

brownie929 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?
> 
> 
> Me!! I'm so jealous of other mommies feeling LO, I haven't felt anything really. I get some pressure and stretching, but no movement :nope:Click to expand...

SNAP! We're not alone x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?

Me, Sonia. I felt one or twice during these weeks, but nothing like the other ladies describe, at all. So no worries, we will get there even if it's later. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hopefully I will start to feel some movements soon!
> 
> My belly seems to have popped in the last two days, we share an office with another company and a few of the ladies there asked my yesterday if I was expecting, so guess it must be getting obvious. I think it is mainly just fluff though to be honest, just a slightly rounded shape to it. It's taken me quite a lot to post the piccie below, just self-concious I guess x

I love the bump!!!! But I also love the dress and leggings!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Soniamillie01 said:


> brownie929 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?
> 
> 
> Me!! I'm so jealous of other mommies feeling LO, I haven't felt anything really. I get some pressure and stretching, but no movement :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> SNAP! We're not alone xClick to expand...

Questionable bubbles at this point but it's still early and this is my first.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, something happened to me last night. I woke up in the middle of the night, and I felt my whole mouth hurting. I could feel every tooth in my mouth hurting and even my jaw. It was so bizarre to be in the middle of the night sitting on the bed touching my mouth for like an hour, kinda funny too. I've noticed that my gums are swollen and when I brush my teeth I bleed a little, so I'm thinking that that swollen in my mouth made me feel everything or moved something or was trying to. I don't know, but after that I fell asleep again and woke up a lot better. I've been reading today that pregnancy can do that to your gums... grrr pregnancy, why don't they just say: "Your body won't be what you know as your body for the next almost 10 months. "

Also, I have my doctors appointment today and I feel like a girl about to go on her first day of school. Weird, doctors make me nervous.


----------



## Soniamillie01

DeedeeBeester said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will start to feel some movements soon!
> 
> My belly seems to have popped in the last two days, we share an office with another company and a few of the ladies there asked my yesterday if I was expecting, so guess it must be getting obvious. I think it is mainly just fluff though to be honest, just a slightly rounded shape to it. It's taken me quite a lot to post the piccie below, just self-concious I guess x
> 
> I love the bump!!!! But I also love the dress and leggings!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun x


----------



## AJThomas

Don't worry ladies, you'll feel baby soon, maybe you are having calm, mellow babies :) I had a friend who had one super active baby and one who only moved one time a day, their personalities now are so different! One is hyper and mischievous and the other makes nothing bother him at all, content no matter what. 

In any case I was wondering about the movement too cause I wasn't feeling anything, and then suddenly there it was, from no movement to crazy movement the next day, I was like how could I not feel all of this even yesterday?


----------



## brownie929

DittyByrd said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brownie929 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still not having much movement? I'm now 18+2 and I know they say for larger ladies it can sometimes be later on but I've felt nothing really ?
> 
> 
> Me!! I'm so jealous of other mommies feeling LO, I haven't felt anything really. I get some pressure and stretching, but no movement :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> SNAP! We're not alone xClick to expand...
> 
> Questionable bubbles at this point but it's still early and this is my first.Click to expand...



Definitely more reassuring that I'm not the only one ;)


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!

sonia - nice pic!

jrowe- just wait til the baby gets huge and your stomach is contorted from the baby moving.......its weird but cool.......but baby up in the ribs is not so fun!

deedee - are you getting a scan??

afm - i was so super sick last night.......eh.....tired of ms!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hopefully I will start to feel some movements soon!
> 
> My belly seems to have popped in the last two days, we share an office with another company and a few of the ladies there asked my yesterday if I was expecting, so guess it must be getting obvious. I think it is mainly just fluff though to be honest, just a slightly rounded shape to it. It's taken me quite a lot to post the piccie below, just self-concious I guess x

Ur bump is so cute :)


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, that's a def bump not fluff! And I love your wallpaper!


----------



## Little J

Sonia- dont be ashamed of that bump! its cute!!! if i saw you walking down the street for sure id think your preggers!! thats a total preggers belly :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mammaspath said:


> morning girls!
> 
> sonia - nice pic!
> 
> 
> deedee - are you getting a scan??

No, I'll try to ask for one though... doubt they will give me one.


----------



## mellywelly

I've had an idea, do you girls think it will work or not? 

Dh is desperate to find out sex but I want the surprise. He will be coming with me to 20 week scan, but I also have another one at 30 weeks, to check if I can try for a vbac or not. He probably wont go to that one though. So I thought I might ask the sonographer to write the sex on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope. Its dhs b'day 3 weeks before edd and thought I could either give it him for a prezzy or give it to him xmas day. That way he doesn't have too long to keep it secret. 

What do you think?


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> I've had an idea, do you girls think it will work or not?
> 
> Dh is desperate to find out sex but I want the surprise. He will be coming with me to 20 week scan, but I also have another one at 30 weeks, to check if I can try for a vbac or not. He probably wont go to that one though. So I thought I might ask the sonographer to write the sex on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope. Its dhs b'day 3 weeks before edd and thought I could either give it him for a prezzy or give it to him xmas day. That way he doesn't have too long to keep it secret.
> 
> What do you think?

If it works for you then do it! Would you be okay if he slipped up and revealed the sex? That's the only way I would make that choice. If you REALLY don't want to know and will be disappointed if he said he/she accidentally, then I wouldn't do it.

Personally, I wouldn't want my DH to know when I didn't.


----------



## AJThomas

A week from today we'll know which team we're on, can't wait!

Also, has anyone here heard of or tried Elimination Communication?


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> on the diet front i'm glad that i've only gained 2kgs since falling pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Yes, it is I! lol The plans are going well, been diving headfirst into more reading. It's a good thing I love to read anyway! Also been putting together orders for most of the things I will need and don't have left over from when my daughter was born. I've also been reading a lot about herbs and herbal combinations to stop excessive bleeding and aid in clotting after delivery. Also herbal combinations I can take while pregnant to aid in the same things, as well as keep up with my diet. It's been hard as I am now living as a vegetarian and it's hard for me to remember everything I need to eat for protein.
> 
> I've been checking JB's heartbeat every other day or couple of days, as I have been feeling more movements. BPM is usually between 135-160 and really super strong. I feel like my my bump hasn't really grown much this week, lol! (I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow) I have my emergency plan thought out, just need to write it down. The hospital here is the same distance as the hospital where I ended up having my daughter. Just wish my mom still had the same car she did back then. (she had a chevy suburban and now has a smaller car) I will post more about my plans here and in my journal... whenever I get around to updating it!!!
> 
> I could a few weeks ago, my jeans we just getting super tight but could still button them. Now I can barely get the button near the buttonhole!!! :haha:
> 
> oh of course i forgot that you'll have to have supplies and things. lol. Are you doing anything special with the placenta? i know women in hospital births sometimes do as well so i'm not saying it's a home birth thing but i seem to see it written more often when associated with homebirths. I've seen kits and things for the placenta after birth, i just have no idea what's in the kit.
> 
> i'm so scared of homebirths that it makes me relax that little bit to know you have a good emergency plan in place.
> 
> I should be more keen into my vitamins, i was really good with Eva's pregnancy. I heard taking EPO and inserting it vaginally and reduce the second stage of labour and so i started doing that and forgot after only like 3 days but my second stage was only 20mins so looks like i didn't need it anyway.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian so just eat lots of beans for protein, make curries and stir fries and instead of eating meat if you don't feel like meat put beans in there, eat beans in your salads and eat some tofu too. But i wouldn't stress too much about protein as protein is kind of in everything and being deficient in protein is crazy crazy rare, people in developing countries aren't even protein deficient.Click to expand...

Thanks for ths tips, Betheney! I was kinda thrust into being vegetarian, so i am still adjusting. DH and i are planning to bury ths placenta and plant a tree over it. I would have loved to do the same with Rayven's but they didn't really give me much of a chance to say i wanted it at the hospital.



AJThomas said:


> A week from today we'll know which team we're on, can't wait!
> 
> Also, has anyone here heard of or tried Elimination Communication?

I have! I tried with my daughter but wasn't consistent enough. I have a book on it and everything! Its called infant potty training, i got it on amazon for a pretty good price!


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Sonia, that's a def bump not fluff! And I love your wallpaper!

Thanks Hun. It's from b&q I think x


----------



## Little J

Melly- thats a cute idea :) But secrets like that never works, so you have to go into it knowing you may find out the sex. So if your ok with that then go for it!


----------



## brieri1

I know I'm a little late to respond to this, but my husband has been able to feel baby move on the outside for probably a week or a week and a half now. 

On a different note, 18 weeks! Woohooo! I'm a sweet potato!


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> I've had an idea, do you girls think it will work or not?
> 
> Dh is desperate to find out sex but I want the surprise. He will be coming with me to 20 week scan, but I also have another one at 30 weeks, to check if I can try for a vbac or not. He probably wont go to that one though. So I thought I might ask the sonographer to write the sex on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope. Its dhs b'day 3 weeks before edd and thought I could either give it him for a prezzy or give it to him xmas day. That way he doesn't have too long to keep it secret.
> 
> What do you think?

That depends on your husband, my husband can't keep a secret from me, good or bad. Everything shows on his face, so I know if he's lying. But if your husband can see it and not say anything, than give it a try.


----------



## DittyByrd

Today I did not have any nausea. *None*. Not one bit. And I ate. I developed an aversion to my sandwich half way through but I didn't feel sick!

AND...

I cleaned the house, did some painting, even had out the miter saw and the nail gun for some mantle pretty-fying! Hopefully I don't pay the price tomorrow but I am full of energy. The unpregnant me used to be able to work on house projects 12 hrs at a time. The pregnant me...not so much. But now I am much more hopeful that I *will* get all the projects done I want to before beaner comes!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dittybthats awesome! I recently have been feeling the same way and have gone a few days without a nap! But i wont lie by the time 8 pm rolls around im a total crab ass and need to go to bed asap... Thats only on days i havent been taking naps tho :)


----------



## darkstar

Little J said:


> So i have been thinking long and hard about my next Dr. apt. They said that is the time where i have the choice to do the syndrome pre-screen. I am up in the air on doing it, as by the time the results come in we have the anatomy scan a couple weeks afterwards which would confirm anything correct? So i guess im thinking "whats the point" of doing it at 16 weeks and worrying myself when it wont be confirmed until the 20 week anatomy scan?
> 
> How many of you ladies got this done?
> 
> I had a friend who got this done and only had a 2% higher risk of having a baby with Downs, and at her 20 week scan they found out the baby actualy had DOwns. How can that happen if they only had a 2% higher chance.... it just seems wierd to me

They do the tests earlier here, I had it done. Its not 100% but gives indicators if further testing is required


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dittybthats awesome! I recently have been feeling the same way and have gone a few days without a nap! But i wont lie by the time 8 pm rolls around im a total crab ass and need to go to bed asap... Thats only on days i havent been taking naps tho :)

It feels so refreshing to be productive after 4 months of being glued to the couch!


----------



## JCh

It's wonderful to pass those tired days, people can't even understand what it feels like - I say like a zombie - or pulled an all nighter and stayed up until complete exhaustion and it's still there after sleeping....
Glad to be done that part for sure!


----------



## gingermango

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, something happened to me last night. I woke up in the middle of the night, and I felt my whole mouth hurting. I could feel every tooth in my mouth hurting and even my jaw. It was so bizarre to be in the middle of the night sitting on the bed touching my mouth for like an hour, kinda funny too. I've noticed that my gums are swollen and when I brush my teeth I bleed a little, so I'm thinking that that swollen in my mouth made me feel everything or moved something or was trying to. I don't know, but after that I fell asleep again and woke up a lot better. I've been reading today that pregnancy can do that to your gums... grrr pregnancy, why don't they just say: "Your body won't be what you know as your body for the next almost 10 months. "

Here in the UK we get free dental treatment during pregnancy and for 12 months after for this exact reason lol. Ive had to swap my normal medium toothbrush for a soft one but my gums still bleed when I brush or eat an apple :( and often feel 'weird' and hurty. Its very common to develope gum disease in pregnancy so make sure you use a good mouthwash etc and have regular checkups x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well I'm back! Didn't get an ultrasound but Dr. was in a very good mood haha, he said he wouldn't want me to wait 5 weeks to know what baby is so I'm going in the 20 of August. Yay!!

He said everything is fine, all my tests went just fine. We heard babies HB on doppler haha. 
I've gained 1 pound in a month, but I had my shoes on haha.


----------



## sassy_mom

I came across this website today and just wanted to share for anyone looking for some great breastfeeding advice. This is exactly what I was looking for as I struggled with DD and I really want to give it my all and be really educated this go around! 

https://www.thealphaparent.com/2011/12/timeline-of-breastfed-baby.html


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so exhausted and dh doesn't help with wanto g to bd at Least 3 times a day sorry for the tmi :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I'm so exhausted and dh doesn't help with wanto g to bd at Least 3 times a day sorry for the tmi :)

3 TIMES A DAY?!?!?! :o !

If hubby wanted to 3 times a week I'd be: "Hold your horses there, and get creative with yourself!" LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol I wish he get so grumpy and I get so tired but it's better than dealing with a cranky person all day lol


----------



## Kaiecee

So I wrote last time I felt baby move really low and someone said it wasn't normal I'm freaked out a little I was told ur uterus is just at belly button so it's normal now I'm confused please if anyone can reassure me it would b great


----------



## AJThomas

I always feel movement below my bellly button, i'd say about 2-3 inches below it, i would think it depends on the position of you baby though so try not to freak out too much.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ty that's what I thought


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay! Deedee I think there are a few of us getting our scans on the 20th!! That will be a fun Monday :) plus were due date twins!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee your uterus is still in the lower part, its the top of the uterus or fundus thats between ur pubic bone and belly button..it doesnt mean that baby is sitting smack dab in that spot.. They do have quite a bit room to go in...i feel mine low as well.. Some people dont know whattheyre talking about and freak others out...because miraculously everyone is a doctor on here lol...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yay! Deedee I think there are a few of us getting our scans on the 20th!! That will be a fun Monday :) plus were due date twins!

Fun!!!! Yeah, I've noticed we change fruits the same day. :) Can't wait for our scan on the 20th!


----------



## brieri1

I feel the baby move anywhere from just below my below button to really low, like between my hip bones. Its perfectly normal. Whoever told you that either was trying to mess with you or just didn't know what they're talking about. Even later on in pregnancy, people can feel the baby move down near their cervix, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaicee your uterus is still in the lower part, its the top of the uterus or fundus thats between ur pubic bone and belly button..it doesnt mean that baby is sitting smack dab in that spot.. They do have quite a bit room to go in...i feel mine low as well.. Some people dont know whattheyre talking about and freak others out...because miraculously everyone is a doctor on here lol...

Ty I feel better now and it's true lot of people all think they know everything


----------



## Kaiecee

24 hours I'll b an avocado


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks for input everyone about my baby sex in envelope. If I do it, I will give it xmas day so he would only have to keep quiet for a week. My main worry would be incase he told ds, who would then immediately tell me, and I'd be gutted. I have a feeling that he wouldn't actually open the envelope in the end.


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> Lol I wish he get so grumpy and I get so tired but it's better than dealing with a cranky person all day lol

If he was my hubby I'd be having serious words. This is a time when he should be more understanding and not sulking like s grumpy teenager lol. Seriously, what will it be lik after baby is here and your shattered and have been up in the night with baby?

We are completed opposite ends of the pole. My dh hasn't come near me for 18 weeks!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My hubby is amazing at the moment. We've probably bd'd 4 / 5 times since falling and they've all been since 13 weeks. I couldn't do with 3 times a day, I'd be having words too


----------



## Angelinheaven

good morning ladies,

i need to by a nice pregnancy journal / diary where i can keep my scan pictures and information. does anyone know a good one


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> My hubby is amazing at the moment. We've probably bd'd 4 / 5 times since falling and they've all been since 13 weeks. I couldn't do with 3 times a day, I'd be having words too

For some reason since falling pregnant sex has been amazing!!! and all i do all night is dream about sex, this is so different from my last pregnancy where i wanted none of it but i even told hubby the other night that we should be pregnant all the time because preggo sex is damn good!!! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh don't get me wrong it has been amazing web we have bd'd! At first all I dreamt of was sex but think that's because I knew we couldn't have any. Now I tend to come to bed earlier as shattered but we make up for it on Sunday's ;)


----------



## brownie929

Just got back from my scan and very happy to announce....its a BOY!!!
 



Attached Files:







AMANDA GONZALEZ_10.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 10









AMANDA GONZALEZ_6.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jrowenj

Congrays, brownie!!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats :D


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong it has been amazing web we have bd'd! At first all I dreamt of was sex but think that's because I knew we couldn't have any. Now I tend to come to bed earlier as shattered but we make up for it on Sunday's ;)

Oh I know what you mean! I am so exhausted every night I couldn't possibly bring myself to do the deed. I think every single one has been one of those wake up at 3am to your hubby trying to kiss you and get busy and so you just go with it. Lol. Then straight back to sleep afterwards. Lol. I love middle of the night surprise sex. Although as much as I am loving our sex life right now it's still not like crazy constant and all the time or anything.


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on team blue!!! :D


----------



## sassy_mom

I bought this book last night and wanted to share it with you ladies. I'm not sure if it can be purchased on other e-reader devices (I'm sure they have it for others besides the nook) but I absolutely love it. I've been looking for a good breastfeeding book with real and non-judgmental advice. There are videos that help show you how the baby should be properly latched on and how to recognize that they are actually drinking and not just sucking. This is something I was never shown in the hospital or told by any lactation consultant. I never knew there was a difference!! It also has sections that cover bottle and breast feeding together and a big section on just formula feeding. It talks about all the different kinds and how to pick the best one. I also love that it says in the book that NO woman should be judged based on how she decides to feed her baby and there goal is to give all the information anyone would need and never make any mom feel less. I also love that it has stories from real moms and their stories successful and not. It was only $5! I will be reading it a lot and I already think this is going to help me tons!!!

Here is the link to the book from where I purchased it. 

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breastfeeding-melissa-macdonald/1104579380?ean=2940013157989


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Lol I wish he get so grumpy and I get so tired but it's better than dealing with a cranky person all day lol
> 
> If he was my hubby I'd be having serious words. This is a time when he should be more understanding and not sulking like s grumpy teenager lol. Seriously, what will it be lik after baby is here and your shattered and have been up in the night with baby?
> 
> We are completed opposite ends of the pole. My dh hasn't come near me for 18 weeks!Click to expand...

This is his first and me I've had two boys with a previous relationship of 15 years all I have to say I hope he's ready I tell him all the time u will want more sleep than sex when baby comes lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby is amazing at the moment. We've probably bd'd 4 / 5 times since falling and they've all been since 13 weeks. I couldn't do with 3 times a day, I'd be having words too
> 
> For some reason since falling pregnant sex has been amazing!!! and all i do all night is dream about sex, this is so different from my last pregnancy where i wanted none of it but i even told hubby the other night that we should be pregnant all the time because preggo sex is damn good!!! lolClick to expand...

That's true sometimes I'm good with 2 but sometimes the 3 is good just wish I wasn't so tired


----------



## Kaiecee

brownie929 said:


> Just got back from my scan and very happy to announce....its a BOY!!!

Congrats


----------



## Kaiecee

Btw I just wanted to add in that yes 3 times a day is alot for some even me at times but dh has been really great he cooks and cleans for me tells me he's loves me over 20 times a day so life can b worse but I love him and we really have a good relationship did t want it to seem like we didn't :)


----------



## brieri1

I was reading one of my pregnancy books last night and I was reading about how, in some cases, struggling to find the heartbeat with the doppler and not feeling a whole lot of movement is a sign that the placenta attached in the front instead of closer to the spine. Its not a big deal and won't do any kind of harm whatsoever to the baby, but it does mean you'd have limited abilities with feeling the baby move, especially now, and would struggle to find the heart beat at times. I don't know if this is the case for any of you ladies, just thought I'd share.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh oh! I'm so sure I'm coming down with a cold! *sniff sniff*


----------



## Kaiecee

I always get sick once while pregnant and it really sucks hope it's not that bad if u do have one


----------



## mellywelly

I've had a stinking cold for the past 3 days. Fed up of it now and I can't breathe properly when I go to bed.


----------



## mellywelly

Got my scan in about 10 days. Dh and ds are now ganging up on me to find out what it is. Aaargh, I must not give in!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahh... Melly that is cute! I don't blame DH. I definitley couldn't wait, but then again neither could my DH. 

I feel like we'll always want to know. It makes 2 very special days... the day our family found out... and the babies birthday which is a dream no matter what. :)

Ladies: I've been reading "The Complete Book of Breastfeeding". It is super good and I've learned so much!


----------



## La Mere

I love waiting to find out! Its so much fun and its so much better than christmas to hear for the first time after so many long months! :blush: guess i'm just weird like that


----------



## Leinzlove

You know though.. I always wondered if the scan was wrong with DD. It wasn't but, the first thing I heard DH say was "It's a Girl." :)


----------



## Lillian33

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Such a huge amount of great advice on the thread this last week - thanks ladies! I'm hoping to breastfeed, but if I have to go back on medication for my hyperthyroid then it will be a little harder.

Brownie, huge congrats, another beautiful boy to add to the list!

Sonia, such a great bump pic, thanks so much for sharing. You can take great comfort in that lovely belly, I have no real belly and dont think I have felt any movement yet!

Melly, good luck with your decision, stay strong :)

Lots of love ladies :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I want to know and I want to know so bad. Haha, I'm super super super bad at suspense. You can't tell me: "I have something to tell you, but I'll tell you later..." That just kills me, I obsess over things. Haha.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hey ladies. I've been reading throughout the day. I'm feeling extra exhausted today. I made a pile of enchiladas and no bake cookies and have cleaned off and on and am ready to be sitting doing absolutely nothing. I wanted to say that for the past few days I have felt small bumps here and there. :happydance: Finally feeling Tiny!! That makes me so happy. I know someone posted earlier about the baby bumping so low; mine does the same. I feel the bumps right under my baby bump. It feels like it is WAY down there. :haha: 

I was thinking of soaking in the tub tonight but I am so tired, I might fall asleep in the water! :haha: So perhaps just a warm shower and snuggle down in bed. 

We are now 11 days away from our gender scan!!! I cannot wait. I will try not to take too long after my scan but I know my mom and I will be doing a little shopping. The first thing I will be doing when I get home is coming to update you ladies. I am so excited!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

11 days...i wish! Hahah. Mines a month awayyyy! Kills me... We all wanna know already! I have an appntment monday so hopefully get to hear the heartbeat at least!


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> I love waiting to find out! Its so much fun and its so much better than christmas to hear for the first time after so many long months! :blush: guess i'm just weird like that

I LOVE being team yellow!!! It's so much fun wondering and waiting for months and months. It's not as difficult as most of you think though. Because you've chosen to get gender scans you are really focused on that and so can't imagine not finding out. I always thought we'd find out with our first and when i asked my husband he said "no!" there was no argument and no whinging on my part i just thought "oh ok we wont find out then" and then didn't really think of the sex much more than that because it just wasn't an option. It's when finding out is an option that it drives you mad.

There was a bit of a mad rush when she was born and so she was stuck on my chest face down wrapped in a towel and i couldn't see the sex and i remember looking at her face thinking "you don't really look like a boy or a girl... just like a baby... are you a boy or a girl" then they whisked her off to get her oxygen and i asked my hubby to please go over and tell me if baby was a boy or a girl and he looked at me shocked and said "oh yeah i forgot all about that" and he walked over and i was watching his face and he just suddenly grinned from ear to ear and then looked back at me and said "it's a little girl" i could just see the happiness on his face that he got a baby girl and i was in total shock that it was a girl, i was so sure i was carrying a boy and it was a really lovely moment of excitement.

I just think at least one baby has to be a surprise and i know if i had 2 of the same sex i would find out for the 3rd so it made the best sense to make the first one a surprise. Now this time around i'm happy for another surprise.


----------



## Leinzlove

I think no matter what when you find out its special. Most of us wait about 5 months to know regardless. I have found that finding out day leaves me exhausted... It's super emotional and both times I've cried.

I'm definitley one though that couldn't wait. I just had to know. I think its amazing when one parent finds out and the other doesn't. I couldn't handle that even more.


----------



## Betheney

oh there's definitly pros and cons for both decisions!

I've heard that you're so exhausted and out of it in labour it's nicer to experience the surprise with a clear head (at the scan) which i think could be true for some people.

I also think it matters if you wanted a boy or a girl or were unphased, that can change the dynamics a bit. If i had 2 boys and i wanted a girl i would 100% find out.

I just wanted at least one surprise sex but after being team yellow with Eva i wanted team yellow again :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Agreed! Could be like my sister.... haha told a boy at US and came out a girl. Ofcourse that was 27 years ago. Imagine that shock!


----------



## BlossomJ

I don't think I can wait. With DS I was never really sure whether I had a preference for a boy or a girl, but somehow I was worried that when the baby arrived I might discover I did & I didn't want to have to reconcile any negative feelings

My dad said he never knew he wanted a boy until I was born & he found he was disappointed. Although that changed & we have a really close relationship, I would feel really guilty if I experienced that once the baby was here. I want to know so I can sort my head out & be super excited about meeting baby! I think I'm just the type of person that likes to plan ahead & it will feel more real once we know!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I kind of know how you feel. At some point, now or in the future, I would really love a girl. I think it's because I have such a close relationship with my mum. Having said that I would be delighted with a boy as well but know I would want another to see if we got a girl but we've always said we'd have one. I think that's why I want to know, and also for the planning etc. I hope that doesn't sound bad. 

DB doesn't mind either way although I know he would like a boy. That did surprise me as he absolutely adores our niece and their relationship is very special - his faces lights up when he comes home and she is here and he didn't know, he doots on her like crazy.


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> I don't think I can wait. With DS I was never really sure whether I had a preference for a boy or a girl, but somehow I was worried that when the baby arrived I might discover I did & I didn't want to have to reconcile any negative feelings
> 
> My dad said he never knew he wanted a boy until I was born & he found he was disappointed. Although that changed & we have a really close relationship, I would feel really guilty if I experienced that once the baby was here. I want to know so I can sort my head out & be super excited about meeting baby! I think I'm just the type of person that likes to plan ahead & it will feel more real once we know!



This is dh's thinking too. He really wants a girl and says if its a boy he has 20 weeks to get used to the idea. If I'm honest with myself, I would prefer a girl too, but I think if it's s boy I have 20 weeks of disappointment. And I don't want to feel like that. We did find our with ds and as this is our last one, it will be nice to have done it both ways. Unless they tell me at the 30 week scan I have to have another c section and if so, I'll find out what it is then.


----------



## BlossomJ

I don't think it's bad to have a preference as long as you're prepared for it not being what you hoped & if you're ready to deal with that & move on should it happen. It's totally understandably to have a preference for any number of reasons.

I'm not sure if I feel strongly one way or another, but think I might be leaning towards girl.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh wants a boy I want a girl cuz I have. 2 wonderful boys with a previous relationship so I'd like to have a new expierece but if it's a boy I know it won't matter cuz I'll try till I get my girl lol dh wants 5 kids but we will start with one and see if that number goes down but I know he will b a great dad no matter what and I'm sure he will love it no matter what the gender :)


----------



## brownie929

At the beginning it would actually move me to tears the thought of having a girl (just always wanted a boy, me being silly really), but as it got closer and closer to my scan I was fine with either. We got our boy though! And if we have any more I don't think I'd care...might make the second one a surprise.


----------



## gingermango

We already have one of each, I was kinda hoping for another girl mainly as the cothes are just sooo much nicer lol but the hubby was hoping for a boy and I think Im kinda glad he got what he wanted :) plus my cousin just found out she is having a girl so Ive still been able to buy some beautiful tutu's lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hey ladies I got an email for a promo code for a FREE baby carrier! Go to sevenslings.com and promo code is FAMILY2012


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Hey ladies I got an email for a promo code for a FREE baby carrier! Go to sevenslings.com and promo code is FAMILY2012

how do we know what size to buy?


----------



## AJThomas

Had a dream last night that we saw baby on the ultrasound and it was a girl clear as day. We'll see in 5 days!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone going to do something creative with their belly for Halloween? Since we take DD trick or treating, I was thinking of doing something funny with my bump as my costume. I've seen some funny things out there. I guess it depends on the weather too.


----------



## brieri1

I'm gonna be a pregnant super hero- my husband's request.


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I got an email for a promo code for a FREE baby carrier! Go to sevenslings.com and promo code is FAMILY2012
> 
> how do we know what size to buy?Click to expand...

there is a "size chart" page on the site :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone going to do something creative with their belly for Halloween? Since we take DD trick or treating, I was thinking of doing something funny with my bump as my costume. I've seen some funny things out there. I guess it depends on the weather too.

I was gonna be a hill billy MAN with a trucker hat, mustache and a tight tank top and my belly will be a man's beer belly haha!


----------



## brownie929

I don't think I'll be doing anything for Halloween. I only usually dress up when we go to the clubs and that and well yeah...that's not happening this year. I'll just be having lots of popcorn watching tons of scary films :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Baby is definitely holding out on gender clues, I keep dreaming but in my dreams I'm pregnant, no pink or blue, just bump


----------



## Lauren021406

if i went by all the old wives tales my baby would be part male and part female lol. Everything is so split and when I did the weddding band trick it went in circles and back and forth! I hate rushing summer and my life away but I want August 20th to come!!


----------



## Lauren021406

my bump at 18w and 18w2d I am getting there!!!
https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/18w2.jpg
https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/18w2d1.jpg


----------



## AJThomas

Nice bump Lauren. Can I borrow your pool? Promise I'll give it back in a few weeks :)


----------



## Lauren021406

thanks!!! I wish that pool belonged to me it was at the house we rented on vaca! I do have a pool at home, but unfortunately when we got home it was green :-(


----------



## ARuppe716

You look great Lauren! I think out bumps look similar... I'll have to post an updated pic sometime soon...

For Halloween I found a t-shirt on etsy that is one of those black shirts with the skeleton on it, except it has a little baby in it too in the belly!! I think it's hilarious and intend to wear it to work!!


----------



## jrowenj

Aruppe - thats funny!!!! I need that t-shirt!!

Lauren - GORGEOUS PIC!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I got an email for a promo code for a FREE baby carrier! Go to sevenslings.com and promo code is FAMILY2012
> 
> how do we know what size to buy?Click to expand...
> 
> there is a "size chart" page on the site :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ya I got the same email


----------



## Kaiecee

ARuppe716 said:


> You look great Lauren! I think out bumps look similar... I'll have to post an updated pic sometime soon...
> 
> For Halloween I found a t-shirt on etsy that is one of those black shirts with the skeleton on it, except it has a little baby in it too in the belly!! I think it's hilarious and intend to wear it to work!!

I just saw it omg it's so cute now I want it :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lauren - beautiful bump and mummy x


----------



## Kaiecee

metoo so we started up the jacuzzi in replacement of the pool i really need to cool off its 40 degrees celcius and the humidity is so thick


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I went to a birthday party yesterday. I wasn't wearing makeup because it gives me migraines now. The grandmother of the birthday boy saw me on camera (she is my mothers best friend and has known me since I was a child) she asked me to step right in front of the camera and said: "Oh, you have all the signs, you are having a little baby girl." Haha, I just thought it was funny, she was a nurse for the longest time and says she always knew what the pregnant ladies were having, so who knows.

Every time I dream of a baby it's my sisters baby I'm holding. I'm just waiting for my niece to be born so I can start having my own baby's dreams haha. She is due August 19th, so anytime now. I hope that triggers it. I'll have my scan on the 20th anyhow so... haha.

My wrist is KILLING ME. I can see my right wrist's veins popping and it hurts like crazy. I actually cried last night, it's sensitive to the touch too. Hubby just went to buy some epson salt and a wrist wrap, see if it helps, if not, I might go to a doctor of some sort or the hospital. It's my wrist, part of my inner arm and my thumb. Grrr, hubby is super surprised how my body is upside down...


----------



## Betheney

It's my Birthday today :-D the big 25!!! Haha.

Lying in bed having some b'day fun with the little one making morning funny faces. For the girls who are about to become first time mum's being a mum is the best thing you'll ever do, life is one big fun party with a child.
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/313686_10151151806084468_407878081_n.jpg

JrowenJ - That baby carrier discount is awesome!!! i'm grabbing one straight away, i have an ergo baby that we use for Eva and i highly recommend it to everyone!!! But it's too expensive to own two and we go into the city alot to watch footy games which is too difficult with a pram so we need a sling for the newborn and the ergo we'll use for Eva, so this is perfect!!! for some reason all the slings here are really expensive!!! The seven slings looks crazy easy to sew but when i'm only paying postage i might as well save myself the cost of fabric and the pain of trial and error sewing one.


----------



## AJThomas

^Happy Birthday!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy b-day, Betheny!!! Love the pics!


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much girls :)


----------



## Lillian33

Big happy birthday Betheney!!


----------



## els1022

Happy birthday Betheney! I love the pics of you and Eva!


----------



## mammaspath

Bethany - it's my birthday today too!! how funny is that!!!

jrowe - um i guess the question was what size do i need? i don't know what to buy. lol


----------



## mammaspath

and i think i may be lactose intolerant..........ive experimented with this for three days.........ugh........i love ice cream, cheese, and milk.

ive been sick all day! yuck!


----------



## Kaiecee

happy birthday betheney!

i loved ur pics so much i just had to show dh


----------



## Kaiecee

SO i feel baby but ive been non stop throwing up so i might go to hospital to get checked to see if baby is ok since i havent gained anything yet either plus i dont have to wait in the emergency i go straight up to materninty there gonna check my hydration 
and maybe i can finally get an ultrasound to see if baby is good


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Hey ladies I got an email for a promo code for a FREE baby carrier! Go to sevenslings.com and promo code is FAMILY2012

bought one!!! thanks so much.



BlossomJ said:


> I don't think it's bad to have a preference as long as you're prepared for it not being what you hoped & if you're ready to deal with that & move on should it happen. It's totally understandably to have a preference for any number of reasons.
> 
> I'm not sure if I feel strongly one way or another, but think I might be leaning towards girl.

I told myself my whole first pregnancy i didn't care, and consistently ignored the thoughts that said i wanted a girl, which is why i convinced myself i was having a boy. Then a few weeks before baby was born i finally admitted to myself i wanted a girl. I was over the moon when she was born a girl but finally realised that when people say "you wont care when the baby is born" they're right. Although i wanted a girl i knew in that moment i could care less if she was a boy. But i think if i had admitted to myself early on that i wanted a girl i would of found out at the scan.



ARuppe716 said:


> For Halloween I found a t-shirt on etsy that is one of those black shirts with the skeleton on it, except it has a little baby in it too in the belly!! I think it's hilarious and intend to wear it to work!!

That idea is HILARIOUS!!! I love it.



Kaiecee said:


> happy birthday betheney!
> 
> i loved ur pics so much i just had to show dh

Thanks so much Kaiecee!!! it's a new favorite that lot. I can't wait till i have two babies and double the fun and double the love.


----------



## Betheney

Lillian33 said:


> Big happy birthday Betheney!!




els1022 said:


> Happy birthday Betheney! I love the pics of you and Eva!




mammaspath said:


> Bethany - it's my birthday today too!! how funny is that!!!
> jrowe - um i guess the question was what size do i need? i don't know what to buy. lol

thanks for the birthday love girls :-D.

Hahaha Mamaspath that's crazy!! happy b'day. It tells you here how to measure and then you can see what size you need https://www.sevenslings.com/content/sizing


----------



## darkstar

They don't ship the slings to New Zealand :-(


----------



## mammaspath

thanks bethany!


----------



## Lauren021406

happy birthday betheny!


----------



## DittyByrd

Pregnant bowel movements should be an Olympic event.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm glad so many other people enjoy that skeleton shirt! It makes me laugh everything I look at it!

I spent the weekend with family in Gettysburg and we went into the visitor center and decided to see the movie they show. It gives te history of the battle and includes some really loud cannon and gun shots. Right after a particularly loud one I felt a tap tap tap tap tap! From baby!! It was like baby was telling us to keep it down out there. So funny and the most distinct movement I have had!!

Deedee- wrist pain is the worst. I have carpal tunnel from a previous job in a bakery decorating cakes. Lately my hands have been falling asleep easily in my sleep and today I was knitting and my left hand hurt so bad and then got pins and needles. It is so annoying and I know it will only get worse! Pretty soon I will break out the wrist braces to sleep in. I also spent today outside in the heat for part of the afternoon and my hands swelled up so bad it hurt to close them into fists!! :(


----------



## ARuppe716

DittyByrd said:


> Pregnant bowel movements should be an Olympic event.

I would've just won a gold medal...:haha:


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I love waiting to find out! Its so much fun and its so much better than christmas to hear for the first time after so many long months! :blush: guess i'm just weird like that
> 
> I LOVE being team yellow!!! It's so much fun wondering and waiting for months and months. It's not as difficult as most of you think though. Because you've chosen to get gender scans you are really focused on that and so can't imagine not finding out. I always thought we'd find out with our first and when i asked my husband he said "no!" there was no argument and no whinging on my part i just thought "oh ok we wont find out then" and then didn't really think of the sex much more than that because it just wasn't an option. It's when finding out is an option that it drives you mad.
> 
> There was a bit of a mad rush when she was born and so she was stuck on my chest face down wrapped in a towel and i couldn't see the sex and i remember looking at her face thinking "you don't really look like a boy or a girl... just like a baby... are you a boy or a girl" then they whisked her off to get her oxygen and i asked my hubby to please go over and tell me if baby was a boy or a girl and he looked at me shocked and said "oh yeah i forgot all about that" and he walked over and i was watching his face and he just suddenly grinned from ear to ear and then looked back at me and said "it's a little girl" i could just see the happiness on his face that he got a baby girl and i was in total shock that it was a girl, i was so sure i was carrying a boy and it was a really lovely moment of excitement.
> 
> I just think at least one baby has to be a surprise and i know if i had 2 of the same sex i would find out for the 3rd so it made the best sense to make the first one a surprise. Now this time around i'm happy for another surprise.Click to expand...

Oh I know exactly what you mean!!!! I'll never forget hearing my hubby tell me we had a baby girl! Of course he was so excited he was watching as the doc caught her, so he was telling me first thing! I had wanted her to be a boy since that's how I'd always wanted it.. an older brother to look out for little sister. But I thank God everyday for my beautiful little girl! I've always liked surprises.. Good ones anyway, so I guess that's why I love being team :yellow: so much!



Leinzlove said:


> I think no matter what when you find out its special. Most of us wait about 5 months to know regardless. I have found that finding out day leaves me exhausted... It's super emotional and both times I've cried.
> 
> I'm definitley one though that couldn't wait. I just had to know. I think its amazing when one parent finds out and the other doesn't. I couldn't handle that even more.

Definitely! I'm not trying to say there is anything wrong with finding out early and for some people that is great and a necessity. Like my friends who are having a little boy found out so they would know if they needed to save up for a circ. or not.



Betheney said:


> oh there's definitly pros and cons for both decisions!
> 
> I've heard that you're so exhausted and out of it in labour it's nicer to experience the surprise with a clear head (at the scan) which i think could be true for some people.
> 
> I also think it matters if you wanted a boy or a girl or were unphased, that can change the dynamics a bit. If i had 2 boys and i wanted a girl i would 100% find out.
> 
> I just wanted at least one surprise sex but after being team yellow with Eva i wanted team yellow again :)

I totally agree with you, Betheney! I'm just old fashioned for this modern world! :rofl: 



AJThomas said:


> Had a dream last night that we saw baby on the ultrasound and it was a girl clear as day. We'll see in 5 days!!

Oh, can't wait to hear what you are having, AJ!! :happydance:



Lauren021406 said:


> my bump at 18w and 18w2d I am getting there!!!
> https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/18w2.jpg
> https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/18w2d1.jpg

Adorable bump, Lauren!!! After AJ brings your pool back, can I borrow it? :haha:


----------



## Betheney

OH MY GOD i have searched baby and bump looking for a thread i found years ago because it had an awesome link on it and i just found it.

Where do all our organs go when we're preggo???

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive

It's really cool, use the little interactive time mover thing once you've watched it, it's amusing to watch it in fast motion.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> It's my Birthday today :-D the big 25!!! Haha.
> 
> Lying in bed having some b'day fun with the little one making morning funny faces. For the girls who are about to become first time mum's being a mum is the best thing you'll ever do, life is one big fun party with a child.
> https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/313686_10151151806084468_407878081_n.jpg
> 
> JrowenJ - That baby carrier discount is awesome!!! i'm grabbing one straight away, i have an ergo baby that we use for Eva and i highly recommend it to everyone!!! But it's too expensive to own two and we go into the city alot to watch footy games which is too difficult with a pram so we need a sling for the newborn and the ergo we'll use for Eva, so this is perfect!!! for some reason all the slings here are really expensive!!! The seven slings looks crazy easy to sew but when i'm only paying postage i might as well save myself the cost of fabric and the pain of trial and error sewing one.

Happy birthday, Betheney!! I love the pics of you and Eva!!!



mammaspath said:


> Bethany - it's my birthday today too!! how funny is that!!!
> 
> jrowe - um i guess the question was what size do i need? i don't know what to buy. lol

Happy birthday, mammaspath!!

AFM: I've been feeling pretty good, having more trouble sleeping at night. Cannot wait until we can move into the house and I can sleep on my queen sized bed again!!! I need to take a bump pic, especially since I didn't take one for week 16! :dohh: and I also have a birthday coming up in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

THANKS LA MERE!!!

I'm sorry i'm posting so much today but i swear all my posts are relevant. lol

For all those that were discussing breastfeeding convers, *Uddercovers are having 100% off with the code 'FamilyBump'** on https://www.uddercovers.com/[/B]

I've been breastfeeding for so long it no longer bothers me and i just get em out anywhere, but it took nearly an entire year to get myself into that mindset where i just stopped worrying so i know i would of loved something like this for those first 11 months that it did worry me.*


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> OH MY GOD i have searched baby and bump looking for a thread i found years ago because it had an awesome link on it and i just found it.
> 
> Where do all our organs go when we're preggo???
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive
> 
> It's really cool, use the little interactive time mover thing once you've watched it, it's amusing to watch it in fast motion.

Wow thats awesome thanks.


----------



## sassy_mom

Happy Birthday Mamaspath and Betheney!!

Cool website about the organs!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee- wrist pain is the worst. I have carpal tunnel from a previous job in a bakery decorating cakes. Lately my hands have been falling asleep easily in my sleep and today I was knitting and my left hand hurt so bad and then got pins and needles. It is so annoying and I know it will only get worse! Pretty soon I will break out the wrist braces to sleep in. I also spent today outside in the heat for part of the afternoon and my hands swelled up so bad it hurt to close them into fists!! :(

Yeah, I have my hand all wrapped right now. I'm typing like my dad would :haha:
It does help with the pain, I've never had this happen to me, for a while a was worried something had bit me because it started out in a garden, but it was super hot out. I couldn't stand it last night, hubby was looking at me when I started tearing and all he could say was: "aww is it really that bad..." :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday to you too mammaspath!!

You ladies are killing me with the bowel movement olympics but i totally agree!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> THANKS LA MERE!!!
> 
> I'm sorry i'm posting so much today but i swear all my posts are relevant. lol
> 
> For all those that were discussing breastfeeding convers, *Uddercovers are having 100% off with the code 'FamilyBump'** on https://www.uddercovers.com/[/B]
> 
> I've been breastfeeding for so long it no longer bothers me and i just get em out anywhere, but it took nearly an entire year to get myself into that mindset where i just stopped worrying so i know i would of loved something like this for those first 11 months that it did worry me.*

*

You're very welcome!! Thanks for the link to the organ website! That was really cool!!! I know exactly what you mean about the first months BF, I was so shy at first then by 6-8 months I was like, if you don't like it.. don't look! 



DeedeeBeester said:
↑




ARuppe716 said:
↑

Deedee- wrist pain is the worst. I have carpal tunnel from a previous job in a bakery decorating cakes. Lately my hands have been falling asleep easily in my sleep and today I was knitting and my left hand hurt so bad and then got pins and needles. It is so annoying and I know it will only get worse! Pretty soon I will break out the wrist braces to sleep in. I also spent today outside in the heat for part of the afternoon and my hands swelled up so bad it hurt to close them into fists!! Click to expand...

Yeah, I have my hand all wrapped right now. I'm typing like my dad would 
It does help with the pain, I've never had this happen to me, for a while a was worried something had bit me because it started out in a garden, but it was super hot out. I couldn't stand it last night, hubby was looking at me when I started tearing and all he could say was: "aww is it really that bad..." Click to expand...

I'm so sorry your wrist is hurting you so badly, DeeDee! Glad it being wrapped up is helping it some! I hope it feels better soon!!!*


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DeedeeBeester said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee- wrist pain is the worst. I have carpal tunnel from a previous job in a bakery decorating cakes. Lately my hands have been falling asleep easily in my sleep and today I was knitting and my left hand hurt so bad and then got pins and needles. It is so annoying and I know it will only get worse! Pretty soon I will break out the wrist braces to sleep in. I also spent today outside in the heat for part of the afternoon and my hands swelled up so bad it hurt to close them into fists!! :(
> 
> Yeah, I have my hand all wrapped right now. I'm typing like my dad would :haha:
> It does help with the pain, I've never had this happen to me, for a while a was worried something had bit me because it started out in a garden, but it was super hot out. I couldn't stand it last night, hubby was looking at me when I started tearing and all he could say was: "aww is it really that bad..." :cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry your wrist is hurting you so badly, DeeDee!:hugs: Glad it being wrapped up is helping it some! I hope it feels better soon!!!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks!! :hugs: I want to see your house finished. Hubby and I watched a 45 min show about them and he is super interested.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee- wrist pain is the worst. I have carpal tunnel from a previous job in a bakery decorating cakes. Lately my hands have been falling asleep easily in my sleep and today I was knitting and my left hand hurt so bad and then got pins and needles. It is so annoying and I know it will only get worse! Pretty soon I will break out the wrist braces to sleep in. I also spent today outside in the heat for part of the afternoon and my hands swelled up so bad it hurt to close them into fists!! :(
> 
> Yeah, I have my hand all wrapped right now. I'm typing like my dad would :haha:
> It does help with the pain, I've never had this happen to me, for a while a was worried something had bit me because it started out in a garden, but it was super hot out. I couldn't stand it last night, hubby was looking at me when I started tearing and all he could say was: "aww is it really that bad..." :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry your wrist is hurting you so badly, DeeDee!:hugs: Glad it being wrapped up is helping it some! I hope it feels better soon!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! :hugs: I want to see your house finished. Hubby and I watched a 45 min show about them and he is super interested.[/QUOTE]

:hugs: you're most welcome!! What is it with guys and dirt? :haha: I can't wait till I am able to show it to you finished!!!


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> Pregnant bowel movements should be an Olympic event.

OMG you're telling me. I thought I was going to lose my eyeballs this morning. I forced down a bowl of meusli and I'm going to eat a heap of fruit soon.


----------



## darkstar

Ultrasound booked for 28th August, 22 days to go!! The place STILL hadn't received the referral from the hospital but I booked anyway and will ask my midwife to hurry the hospital up when I see her next week.


----------



## Lillian33

mammaspath said:


> Bethany - it's my birthday today too!! how funny is that!!!
> 
> jrowe - um i guess the question was what size do i need? i don't know what to buy. lol


Happy Birthday Mammaspath!!!!


----------



## brieri1

Tomorrow, my husband and I have been together a year. And somehow I'm already 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant with our first child. Its crazy how much one year can change your life.


----------



## BlossomJ

brieri1 said:


> Tomorrow, my husband and I have been together a year. And somehow I'm already 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant with our first child. Its crazy how much one year can change your life.

What an exciting year. How wonderful! :)


----------



## brieri1

I just took a gender predictor quiz, a couple of them actually. And they either said, "There's a 50% chance you are having a boy!" or "There's a 50% chance you are having a girl!" Lol. Really? Are those the odds?


----------



## brieri1

BlossomJ said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, my husband and I have been together a year. And somehow I'm already 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant with our first child. Its crazy how much one year can change your life.
> 
> What an exciting year. How wonderful! :)Click to expand...

It has been one crazy year! Great, but crazy!


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> I just took a gender predictor quiz, a couple of them actually. And they either said, "There's a 50% chance you are having a boy!" or "There's a 50% chance you are having a girl!" Lol. Really? Are those the odds?

lololololol was awfully insightful of them wasn't it.


----------



## EmyDra

brieri1 said:


> Tomorrow, my husband and I have been together a year. And somehow I'm already 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant with our first child. Its crazy how much one year can change your life.

We were a year on the 26th of June :) I never thought I'd go from being a single Mum, to finding basically the man of my dreams, to having number 2 - in such a short space of time!


----------



## Little J

hello ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend! :)

I am wanting this week to fly by fast so next week can roll around.

I have my 16 week Dr. apt on the 14th and the Gender US on the 17th!!

Brownie- Congrats on the little boy!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Itll be a year for us october 15 th :) so excited! And baby #1 on the way..eeeeeep!


----------



## gingermango

It must be scary but amazing at the same time to have such a whirlwind romance :) My husband and I have been together six years on the 16th and married for two years on the 28th :happydance:


----------



## Lauren021406

It will be a year for us on August 20th its crazy I didnt think Id be pregnant on our 1 yr anniversary!! I couldnt be happier though!


----------



## Betheney

we've been together 8 years (got together when i was 16) and have been married 3 years this October  as soon as we were married i was pregnant with Eva, i was wasting no time, just wanted to be married first! haha


----------



## JCh

Sounds like a common theme..... DH and I will have our 1 year wedding anniversary on Sept 10th, and we've been together for 5.5 years :)


----------



## BlossomJ

LOL...I feel like we're an old married couple now! We'll have been married 7 years this month & together for 11 years. Didn't try for DS until we'd been together 8 years. You girls are decisive! :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm jumping on the wagon:

Together 10 years, married 6 years! We've had so many ups and downs. I was a full time student the first 2 years we were married. DH lost his job when I got mine. Made the decision in March 2012 to stop birth control, waited a month to try, and lucky us, got pregnant the first month of trying. I'm 30, DH will be 31 next month, and we were definitely feeling the baby clock ticking.


----------



## sassy_mom

DH and I have been together for almost 12 years and married 6 of those 12. We met when we were 13! I feel very lucky to have not had to kiss any frogs to find my prince. We joke all the time about how we would both be so awful if we ever had to try and date ... especially as adults! :haha: 

Yesterday DH, put his hand on my belly and said with a big smile, that is my baby in there. :cloud9: 

Woke up this morning with horrible back pain. Fun times!! I'm finding more and more that it is difficult to sleep as I cannot get comfortable. I'm hoping to finish up my pillow I was making soon to see if that helps. Or maybe I can just use DH as a pillow. :haha:

So excited!! 9 more days until we find out! Come on 15th!


----------



## Betheney

sassy i totally know what you mean, i told hubby i'm so glad that i was with him during those teen years. 

I often joke how much we would suck at dating and it's funny we're talking about it because only last night i told hubby that anyone in the world would love him, he's such a wonderful person but there's no way in the world anyone would ever meet him to find these things out, he's incredibly shy and unsociable and when people try to talk to him he just brushes them off and he hates leaving the house, i told him that if it wasn't the young teenager who was infatuated with her manager at a burger joint i reckon he'd still be single. 

When i hear about people and dating i just cringe thinking i can't think of anything more painful or uncomfortable.

I'll tell ya what i wasn't expecting though!! to be so incredibly head over heals in love still after 8years. I just melt at the site of him, i still want to spend all evening snuggled on the lounge, i could never get enough of his hugs, i wish i could be wrapped in his arms forever. Who knew i would be so intensely in love after 8 years.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Betheney that's so lovely! My OH and I did it back to front. We have been together 4 years this month, I was married before but left my husband when he decided he didn't want children. I got with mark a year later, and due to our ages we started ttc more or less straight away. Within 6 months I was pregnant with my daughter. We started ttc again just after she turned 1, but I had 2 losses in 6 months, before falling pregnant with this little one. We got engaged at Christmas and will hopefully be getting married next year.


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney I know exactly what you mean! I couldn't imagine that after being together so long that he would still have that effect on me! You hear so often about people falling out of love after being together for so long but with us it seems like the longer time goes on, the more it grows! I find myself waking up grinning at him just because he is there. 

DH is very awkward in social situations too. He would much rather be here fixing things. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

4 days to my scan!!

DH and i have been married 4 years end of this month, together for 8. Started ttcing 2 years ago but didn't get our blessing until now.

DH managed to feel one kick from baby last night, it was a big one too. I said 'did you feel that one?' He looked at me all smug and said 'are you sure it wasn't gas?' i had to smack him for that one.


----------



## Soniamillie01

gingermango said:


> It must be scary but amazing at the same time to have such a whirlwind romance :) My husband and I have been together six years on the 16th and married for two years on the 28th :happydance:

Snap. We've been married 2 yrs on the 28th, together 7 in October.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Mine is a little complicated haha. I actually came to live with Hubby 1 year ago, august 3rd (we celebrated that with dinner after doctor firday). We were a couple for a year and some months before he proposed. We were engaged for 7 months before I came over here and we got married October 15 last year. We were 6 months married when we fell pregnant. :)


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney I know exactly what you mean! I couldn't imagine that after being together so long that he would still have that effect on me! You hear so often about people falling out of love after being together for so long but with us it seems like the longer time goes on, the more it grows! I find myself waking up grinning at him just because he is there.
> 
> DH is very awkward in social situations too. He would much rather be here fixing things. :haha:

I love seeing people who are obviously crazy about each other after several years! I feel so lucky to have found the most amazing man & it makes me smile when other people have that too (as I know plenty that don't) x


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Itll be a year for us october 15 th :) so excited! And baby #1 on the way..eeeeeep!

Itll be a year for Hubby and i being married on Oct. 15th as well!! How funny we have the same wedding date!! 10-15-11 woot woot!

We have been together for over 5 years and known each other for 9 years <3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Itll be a year for us october 15 th :) so excited! And baby #1 on the way..eeeeeep!
> 
> Itll be a year for Hubby and i being married on Oct. 15th as well!! How funny we have the same wedding date!! 10-15-11 woot woot!
> 
> We have been together for over 5 years and known each other for 9 years <3Click to expand...

We are also 10-15-11 ! It was a lovely day to get married, wasn't it??


----------



## brieri1

We've been married 1 year on December 14th. We really did have a whirlwind romance. I met him while dating a friend of his 2 years ago when he was home on R&R from his deployment in Afghanistan. Then, last summer, the timing was finally right with both of us being available and not on deployment and got together. I lived in Utah and he lived in California next to the USMC base, so we were hesitant to make a go at a long distance relationship. But we only made it less than a month at that before I moved down to Cali to be with him. 3 months later, we decided to get married. He's been trying to get me to stop taking birth control since we started dating, lol. I finally agreed after we got married after 5 years on the pill. It took my body two months to regulate from taking birth control and two more months to conceive. I told my parents two weeks after we started dating that he was the one. Its only been a year, but I still feel that way.


----------



## brownie929

Aww such beautiful love stories for our babies!!

Hubby and I have been together just over 8 years (met when we were 15) and married 4 years Oct 4th


----------



## La Mere

My hubby and I have know each other for 11 years, been together for 4 years and married for 2 years! Lol, it's crazy how long its been but how short a time it really seems to be. We first met when I was 11 and he was 15. I had the hugest crush on him, grew out of it or so I thought... then he finally returned my feelings in the end of '07 and got together in may of '08, then he moved to Texas (he lived in Utah) to be with me. He was my best friend for so long and still is!


----------



## Betheney

look at all the love we have in one little thread, so much happiness and heart warming stories going around.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> look at all the love we have in one little thread, so much happiness and heart warming stories going around.

I know, its amazing isn't it? Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

LADIESSSS!!!! We found out babies gender during the ultrasound today! Very clearly a little girl! So excited to be joining team pink! :)


and.....Im crying .......lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> LADIESSSS!!!! We found out babies gender during the ultrasound today! Very clearly a little girl! So excited to be joining team pink! :)
> 
> 
> and.....Im crying .......lol

Congratulatioooons!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brownie929

Congrats Nikki!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the Pinky Nikki!!

If you haven't already, check out the funny/embarrassing labour stories in the Labour and Birth section, i'm dying at some of the stories!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> LADIESSSS!!!! We found out babies gender during the ultrasound today! Very clearly a little girl! So excited to be joining team pink! :)
> 
> 
> and.....Im crying .......lol

OMG! Nikki congratulations! :happydance: so excited for you!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations on Team Pink!!

DH and I actually met on eHarmony and had out first date almost three years ago. He proposed after 7 months and we just had our one year wedding anniversary in July. I am so in love with him and can't wait to expand our little family :) if baby is a week late it could possibly be born on the anniversary of our first date!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> LADIESSSS!!!! We found out babies gender during the ultrasound today! Very clearly a little girl! So excited to be joining team pink! :)
> 
> 
> and.....Im crying .......lol

Huge congrats to you! That's great :)


----------



## gingermango

Congratulations on your pink princess Nikki :happydance: any names chosen yet??


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki congrats I'm so happy for u btw when u did those gender tests did it give u girl or boy


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you all so much!! Over the moon, on cloud 9! We love the names emma and ella, but were not 100% sure... we arent very good at deciding lol..


I guess i should say I actually was best friends with my hubbys brother in highschool and we actually went to his senior prom together! we were only friends but i always had a huge crush on his older brother(my dh now :) fast forward 7ish years and I was kind of talking to this one guy, we werent serious or anything yet, just getting to know each other.. well he told me to meet him at the bar cuz he was there with some of his friends and lo and behold, Ryan was there with him.. I pretty much said "hey.... i went to prom with ur brother" lol and it was all uphill from there :) We are married, that friend he was with that night was in our wedding and his brother was our best man ... funny funny funny story... The best man speech was even more funny because he goes, "Nicole, my prom date!!! " all u can hear is ryan screaming to the whole wedding, "NOTHING HAPPPPPPENED!!!!" Everyone couldnt stop laughing.. it was a very funny moment! His mother even said to me she always knew she would hook me up with one of her boys (she has been my bank teller since I was 15 years old, im 26 almost 27 now ) haha...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

all of my gender tests gave me girl! chinese predictor, baking soda, ring test, heartbeat over 150, sickness, stealing my beauty, all definitely there!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Itll be a year for us october 15 th :) so excited! And baby #1 on the way..eeeeeep!
> 
> Itll be a year for Hubby and i being married on Oct. 15th as well!! How funny we have the same wedding date!! 10-15-11 woot woot!
> 
> We have been together for over 5 years and known each other for 9 years <3Click to expand...
> 
> We are also 10-15-11 ! It was a lovely day to get married, wasn't it??Click to expand...

It is!!!! We had a beautiful wedding, it was a great day :)


----------



## MrsC2B

We had a scan on Saturday and it was really obvious that its a boy - we are so excited to join team blue!! 


The EDD has also changed to Jan 7th.


----------



## Lilahbear

Aw it's so lovely hearing everyone's love stories. Me and hubby have been together 4 years next week and married for one. I was in pieces after another relationship had ended and I was meeting my friend for drinks when she decided to bring along her new employee cause she thought I would like him. I fancied him like mad, but he was only 23 and I was 30 and I thought it couldn't work. He had other ideas and was super keen, and the rest is history. I couldn't be happier and the age difference really doesn't mean anything now.

Congrats on the girl Nikki!


----------



## AJThomas

Another boy and girl added to our group, congrats! The tally seems just about even so far!


----------



## Little J

YAYA!!!! congrats!!! isnt that what your hubby wanted too!?

what a cute little girl youll have:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow this thread has moved quickly today!!

Ladies thank you all for sharing your love stories!! It is really wonderful to hear all the wonderful stories ... especially when it seems like all you hear about now is the divorce rate! I'm so happy all of you have your prince charmings! 

Congrats on the girl and boy!!!! Can't wait to check in and see the new colors coming along on the first page. 9 more days and my little jellybean color can be added!


----------



## Little J

congrats on the BOY MrsC!

is it kinda funny how even the genders are, truely is 50/50!


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations on team :blue:, MrsC!

I can't wait to see what the tally is when we all have our little bundles of joy in our arms! especially when we know what all ouf team yellows are! :happydance: so excited, i can't wait!


----------



## Kaiecee

On my way to the hospital I've been too sick I was told to go within 2 hours wish me luck :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> On my way to the hospital I've been too sick I was told to go within 2 hours wish me luck :)

Oh no kaiecee!! Hoping you will feel better and they can help you out!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hubby def wanted a boy for the first one, but what guy doesnt!? lol... When we found out today he smiled and gave me a kiss!! He said "she isnt dating until shes 30" lol.. He is excited though! We can really connect to all those flutters in the belly and finally think of a name and nursery.. super excited.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> On my way to the hospital I've been too sick I was told to go within 2 hours wish me luck :)

:hugs: i hope you feel better and they can give you some relief! Keep us updated


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Let us know kaicee! good luck!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Ladies! Lots of Love in here! :) I've been with DH for 10 years on December 7. We have been married 8 years on November 19. He asked me to be his wife 9 years ago on August 23. :)


----------



## EmyDra

Surprise! They scanned me at my 16 week app!

I'm thinking girl, no obvious boy bits and 'feels' pink. I'm a little worried actually as I keep visualising a girl and I fear now I may be disappointed if it's a boy :(
 



Attached Files:







17week.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats Nikki!!!! WE need to some pics of this pretty lady!!!

Congrats Mrs C on the handsome boy! pics?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am fixing up a gender announcement for facebook so will post it here when it is complete! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Leinz how did you get that cute little bow on your pic? I swear I feel so dumb cuz i cant figure it out haha...

but heres some pics for all u ladies in the mean time :)

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/16weeksITSAGIRL.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/16weeksitsagirl2.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/16weeksitsagirl3.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

the pic definitely shows in between the legs where you see "3 lines for girl" at first baby was cross legged but then i poked my belly and giggled it and baby moved and spread eagle haha... the tech was like yeaaaa thats def a girl hunnie! no questions about it, see the 3 lines here... :)


----------



## La Mere

Here are a few pics of my 17+3 bump!!

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-06142950-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-06143019-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-06142959-1.jpg


----------



## darkstar

Congrats on the girl Nikki

And happy birthday to the birthday girls, sorry I'm late!


----------



## BlossomJ

Lovely bump La Mere! For a second I just looked at the middle pic & thought you had a huge intricate tattoo across your whole stomach!:blush:


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations MrsC2B! x


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Lovely bump La Mere! For a second I just looked at the middle pic & thought you had a huge intricate tattoo across your whole stomach!:blush:

Thanks! And I wish!!! Probably the only tattoo I will get is a celtic weave for a wedding band. And I'm not even sure when that will happen!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We will probably get our crib today! Crossing fingers! :)


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats on the girl nikki!!!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

I asked DH tonight if he has a gender preference (given all the chatter) and he said, "Yeah, I want either a boy or a girl. I don't care otherwise." Love him.

For me, I feel like it's a boy but I can only picture a girl. I am afraid I will be disappointed with a boy because all of my daydreaming is girl-themed. I'm trying to make myself think boy thoughts! I don't think it will matter when the baby is actually born - I will love either gender.


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> I asked DH tonight if he has a gender preference (given all the chatter) and he said, "Yeah, I want either a boy or a girl. I don't care otherwise." Love him.
> 
> For me, I feel like it's a boy but I can only picture a girl. I am afraid I will be disappointed with a boy because all of my daydreaming is girl-themed. I'm trying to make myself think boy thoughts! I don't think it will matter when the baby is actually born - I will love either gender.


hahaha! That is hilarious! I think once you find out you will be in love either way. I remember with DD we both wanted a boy and when we found out, it was like we never even wanted a boy ... we were just so excited to know what the baby was.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> We will probably get our crib today! Crossing fingers! :)



If you do get it, pictures please?


----------



## Lillian33

Oh ladies, making me tear up with these beautiful love stories!!

My partner & I have been together for & a half years on August 9th!! Baby came as a wonderful surprise before we had the chance to get married!! I've been assured the ring is coming but am not too fussed when, love him to bits married or not!

Nikki so happy for you, a beautiful little girl!! And Mrs C2B huge congrats to you for the gorgeous boy!!

EmyDra, fingers crossed you get your girl :)

Kaiecee, hope youre feeling better really soon.

Lots of love to all! xxxx


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> Oh ladies, making me tear up with these beautiful love stories!!
> 
> My partner & I have been together for & a half years on August 9th!! Baby came as a wonderful surprise before we had the chance to get married!! I've been assured the ring is coming but am not too fussed when, love him to bits married or not!
> 
> Nikki so happy for you, a beautiful little girl!! And Mrs C2B huge congrats to you for the gorgeous boy!!
> 
> EmyDra, fingers crossed you get your girl :)
> 
> Kaiecee, hope youre feeling better really soon.
> 
> Lots of love to all! xxxx

That's wonderful! Its a little funny also because that is my birthday :blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Congrats on team :pink:! I did the bow using photobucket. Just added sticker of bow and customized it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> We will probably get our crib today! Crossing fingers! :)
> 
> 
> 
> If you do get it, pictures please?Click to expand...

Grr, couldn't go. Hubby came back home too late.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> We will probably get our crib today! Crossing fingers! :)
> 
> 
> 
> If you do get it, pictures please?Click to expand...
> 
> Grr, couldn't go. Hubby came back home too late.Click to expand...

Aw.. Thats no.fun. I hope you get to go.get it soon!
:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Just got back from hospital gave me an iv for my dehydration and heard heartbeat which is still strong so I think baby is just fine go to my doctors Wednesday and probably my us not far behind


----------



## La Mere

Glad to hear you and baby are doing okay


----------



## Kaiecee

Ty so I just ate and within 5 min everything came up again I just don't understand it anymore isn't it suppose to b getting better ?


----------



## ARuppe716

Kaiecee- so sorry you're going through this, I hope it gets better soon!

On a random note... Anyone seen the video of the 6 guys playing the Somebody that I used to Know song on a ukelele? They're from my high school! I went to school with some of their older siblings! So cool!!


----------



## darkstar

Ok scroll ahead and don't read this if you don't want to be grossed out!

I had a scare this morning. I've been a little.. backed up and experienced a little pain when I go. This morning I wiped to find a heap of blood on the toilet paper. Of course I was so worried that it was the baby and then I realised I had experienced a little pain when I number two'd. It wasn't just a drop or two, it was a significant amount maybe a couple of tablespoons. I put a liner on so I could monitor it and called OH worried.

He came home from work and demanded I call the midwife and she thinks I probably had an anal fissure that burst with straining. I haven't had any further bleeding and it still feels a little sore in that area so it makes sense. I need to drink more fluids and get some metamucil or something.

I've never had problems like this this early in pregnancy. I had bad haemerroids in third trimester and certainly after baby arrived (the piles were worse than the stitches!). I actually don't care too much about my butt, I'm just so relieved my baby is ok and is now wriggling away as a type this  Seeing that blood just gave me such a fright, I never realised how much I've bonded with the little boofhead already :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaiecee & darkstar: So glad to hear all is fine with you both. :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I haven't bought anything for baby no.2 because I have it all already. But yesterday when I bought the sling. It was the first thing I've bought for the new baby so I'm was really excited new baby got a fun new purchase. I also went ahead and bought a hypnobirthing book and I can't wait to get stuck into it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, glad you and babies are fine @Darkstar and @Kaiecee!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ok Betheney! I'd like to see the picture of the sling... Please! I have bought a few things for baby... A few warm winter sleepers! I couldn't resist. But, I also don't need a whole lot. I have so much from DD. I am considering a double stroller, breast pump and most definitley... a dresser!


----------



## Samaraj

Hello everyone,

Sorry I have been MIA things have been hectic here lol

Just want to update you that my little jellybean is :pink:

I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Samaraj

And sorry Bethaney I made a typo the first time around my EDD is the 22nd lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Samaraj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA things have been hectic here lol
> 
> Just want to update you that my little jellybean is :pink:
> 
> I hope you are all well xx

Congrats on baby girl!


----------



## Leinzlove

Samaraj said:


> And sorry Bethaney I made a typo the first time around my EDD is the 22nd lol

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

Seems like we got alot of pink going on here!!!

im so excited for everyone!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Kaiecee- so sorry you're going through this, I hope it gets better soon!
> 
> On a random note... Anyone seen the video of the 6 guys playing the Somebody that I used to Know song on a ukelele? They're from my high school! I went to school with some of their older siblings! So cool!!

I had to look it up! Hilarious!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump Pics... I just wish the pics didn't look so big.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5533.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5503.jpg

12 Week Bump
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4723.jpg


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies,

i am almost 15 weeks pregnant and lately i have been feeling some discomfort in my belly. its the same discomfort i feel when i had some kind of infection like the yeast infection or the vaginosis. i also had some yellow discharge. is this normal?


----------



## Betheney

I've never had discomfort in my belly from a yeast infection that's not what a yeast infection is.

Do you have an itchy burny vag? Because if the answer is yes go to the doctor.


----------



## Betheney

Leinzlove said:


> Ok Betheney! I'd like to see the picture of the sling... Please! I have bought a few things for baby... A few warm winter sleepers! I couldn't resist. But, I also don't need a whole lot. I have so much from DD. I am considering a double stroller, breast pump and most definitley... a dresser!



Slings are such simple items it annoys me that they cost $60 upwards in baby stores here. I was so psyched when I saw jrows discount code for 7slings.

There's heaps better colours and fabrics on sevenslings.com but I was going for the most gender neutral/plain one. I also plan on buying a good expensive breast pump. My last manual one did the job but it wasnt always smooth sailing. I got frustrated after a few months and stopped using it. I have the baby jogged city select so just need the second seat.  other than that i'm pretty set I mean I'd probably like a few more grobags maybe. All of Eva's bedding and baby toys like swingers and mats are all unisex so I've got pretty much everything.


----------



## Betheney

Double post


----------



## Samaraj

Thank you everyone


----------



## Lillian33

Samaraj said:


> Thank you everyone

Woohoo congrats on your beautiful girl Samaraj!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations on the team pinks!

Seems me and DH are old timers. We've been together 12 years. We knew instantly that we were to be together forever, and he moved in after 3 weeks. We were engaged after 3 months and married after 3 years and have just had our 9th wedding anniversary.


----------



## mellywelly

ooooh I'm a mango!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

So my friends have finally badgered me into having a baby shower in November.
I'm more excited about the cake my friend is going to make - she is amazing, check it out below
 



Attached Files:







224241_10150603620220648_5384878_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mellywelly

Wow what a beautiful cake! I've not heard of anyone over here having a shower before.


----------



## Poppy84

I get a baby shower at work when the day befire I go on maternity leave. It's something we started doing a few years ago. We decorate the staff room (I'm a teacher), get take away pizza and everyone buys a present.


----------



## mellywelly

How lovely, we just have the normal whip round at ours. Although this year my last official day at work before going on maternity leave is also our xmas night out, so I think they will prob do something then. We are only a very small team (7) but we are all very close.


----------



## Angelinheaven

Betheney said:


> I've never had discomfort in my belly from a yeast infection that's not what a yeast infection is.
> 
> Do you have an itchy burny vag? Because if the answer is yes go to the doctor.

no i dont itch. just a bit of pale yellow discharge... mabye the discomfort in my belly is the uterus stretching?


----------



## mellywelly

I've had a pale yellow discharge for weeks, but haven't given it any thought. The pains are probably just growing and stretching pains.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Confrats samaraj!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOOD MORNING LADIES! I WENT YESTERDAY FOR MY ANATOMY SCAN AND I AM EXPECTING A BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL!!! 
(can you please put the girl jelly bean in for me)
yeaaaay! and shes growing perfectly
all 10 fingers and toes and brains great kidneys liver lungs 4 chamber heart the whole 9 yars!!!

i have my baby shower already planned for Sunday November 4th!
i am so excited! this is an amazing blessing and im glad i have all of you to share with


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Samaraj said:


> Thank you everyone

beautiful:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nips my baby shower is nov 4 th tooooo! Lol omg how nutz is this.. Two girls.. Same baby shower... Fun fun!


----------



## Angelinheaven

mellywelly said:


> I've had a pale yellow discharge for weeks, but haven't given it any thought. The pains are probably just growing and stretching pains.

thanks for the peace of mind! i have been to the doctor and i tested for some silent infections.. hope it will be ok


----------



## nipsnnibbles

CRAZINESS NIKKI! AMAZING HOW WERE DUE ALMOST SAME TIME, BABY SHOWER SAME TIME, FOUND OUT SAME DAY OF THE GENDER, WENT TO SAME SCHOOL IN THE SAME TOWN LMAO!! talk about irony and fate right !! IM SOOO HAPPY FOR US NIKKI!! AHHHHHH:thumbup::cry::hugs::hugs::baby:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Nips my baby shower is nov 4 th tooooo! Lol omg how nutz is this.. Two girls.. Same baby shower... Fun fun!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congratulations to all of you who have found out what team you are on :D 
Today (it is now almost 10pm) I went and got all my sons first birthday presents :D I also got a pinyater (I think that's how it's spelt :S) that is shaped like a 1 for his party this Sunday :D I am so excited hehe trying to work out were the last year went on Monday the 13th it's been one year since I gave birth to an amazing little man. Also today I got myself some new clothes not all of them will fit me for long during my pregnancy but the were only au$3 so I don't mind :D I also got myself a very nice top to wear for LOs party and some maternity leggings (they are very comfy). 
I go back to the doctor on the 22nd of August and will probably have to wait another week after that to find out if I'm having a notskye. Lue jelly been or if I will get my first pink jellybean


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And we still got a good 20 weeks left together :) haha... Let the fun begin when were waddling around! :)


----------



## Little J

darkstar said:


> Ok scroll ahead and don't read this if you don't want to be grossed out!
> 
> I had a scare this morning. I've been a little.. backed up and experienced a little pain when I go. This morning I wiped to find a heap of blood on the toilet paper. Of course I was so worried that it was the baby and then I realised I had experienced a little pain when I number two'd. It wasn't just a drop or two, it was a significant amount maybe a couple of tablespoons. I put a liner on so I could monitor it and called OH worried.
> 
> He came home from work and demanded I call the midwife and she thinks I probably had an anal fissure that burst with straining. I haven't had any further bleeding and it still feels a little sore in that area so it makes sense. I need to drink more fluids and get some metamucil or something.
> 
> I've never had problems like this this early in pregnancy. I had bad haemerroids in third trimester and certainly after baby arrived (the piles were worse than the stitches!). I actually don't care too much about my butt, I'm just so relieved my baby is ok and is now wriggling away as a type this  Seeing that blood just gave me such a fright, I never realised how much I've bonded with the little boofhead already :flower:

just alst week i had blood in my stool but none when i wipped....... it was a pretty big one so i summed it up as a broken blood vessel etc. I didnt have any after that. Im sure thats what you experienced as well. Glad your doing better tho hun!


----------



## Little J

YAY on the GIRLS!!!! :happydance:

weve gotta have some boys coming up here soon to even out the count! :haha:


----------



## brieri1

Congratulations on all the baby girls!

I had a really rough night last night. I could not get my body to be the right temperature. First I was way to hot, and super itchy because of it, so I tried to deal with it and force myself to go to sleep, but after a few hours, I just couldn't deal with it anymore. So at 2 AM, I got up and turned on the swamp cooler and our portable AC unit and set its timer for 2 hours, and that cooled me off pretty quickly. But then I was freezing. And all of this stuff keeping me up had me moving around our bed a whole lot, rolling side to side, and keeping my husband up. Poor guy. And now that he's left for work, its 6 AM here, and I would like to go back to sleep, my little one is kicking the crap out of me. Sleepless nights feel so much rougher while pregnant.


----------



## jrowenj

nipsnnibbles said:


> CRAZINESS NIKKI! AMAZING HOW WERE DUE ALMOST SAME TIME, BABY SHOWER SAME TIME, FOUND OUT SAME DAY OF THE GENDER, WENT TO SAME SCHOOL IN THE SAME TOWN LMAO!! talk about irony and fate right !! IM SOOO HAPPY FOR US NIKKI!! AHHHHHH:thumbup::cry::hugs::hugs::baby:
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Nips my baby shower is nov 4 th tooooo! Lol omg how nutz is this.. Two girls.. Same baby shower... Fun fun!Click to expand...

Congrats!!! Guess what?! My shower is nov 3rd!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

is it bad to have a shower the second to last week in oct if im due jan 2?


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> is it bad to have a shower the second to last week in oct if im due jan 2?

I dont think so!! I have 3 weddings, 3 bridal showers and holidays so i had no choice but to do nov 3rd lol


----------



## DittyByrd

Congrats to everyone who found out genders! I definitely got a swift kick below my belly button last night. Hello, baby!

My shower is most likely going to be the first weekend of November as well. The reasoning seems to be the same: We want to do it before the holidays come with other parties and gatherings. Plus, with how hectic the holidays can be, it'll be nice to have that 2 months to get the nursery in order.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

AWESOME JROWENJ!!!! 

And lauren, NOT AT ALL! WIth the holidays its very hard!! Because a lot of people will be traveling in end of november and december ... a girl i know is due 2 weeks after me and her shower is oct 28th, a week before mine, u are totally fine! plus u dont be so uncomfortable where you wouldnt be able to enjoy it!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I will be having my shower sometime in October so definitely not weird!


----------



## AJThomas

I am so excited about all the scans! Congrats Pink Mamas! Now i'm just DYING for mine all of 3 days away.


----------



## Little J

i am having troubles sleeping also. I only get 2 good nights where i actually sleep, the rest of the nights I am tossing and turning like crazy! either too hot... too cold... neck hurts... arms falling asleep from laying on them,not to mention having to PEE in the middle of the night, UGH! 

I wanted my shower to be the weekend before Thanksgiving as family members would be in town, but my MIL said she would like to throw my shower but "will have to think about hosting it" as she is busy planning her MIL's 80th b-day for the first weekend of Nov. and its her turn for her family to host thanksgiving. It kinda made me sad as well as she also made the comment "it would only be for MY side of the family" meaning, my side wouldnt be invited :nope: and i dont have much family that lives near me anyways. she also said shed like it to be a "couples" shower (which i would like anwyays) but i just thought, what nerve for her to tell me how my shower will be. She also said "first weekend of Dec. would be best for the shower" as the weekend i wanted is opening hunting season. but who cares?!
So hubby said maybe he and I should host it and we can have it any time we want and invite whoever we want..... i dont want to make her mad if we decide to but, it just seems easier as just like my wedding it seems as tho shes trying to hi-jack it and make it how SHE wants.... so annoyed....

like most of you, i want my shower atleast 2 months prior to the due date as i want to get the nursery set up with the gifts etc. and have enough time to buy the things we didnt get and will still need


----------



## AJThomas

Little J it's your shower, don't think so much about hurting people's feelings. If you know you'll be more comfortable having it earlier when you can enjoy it more, then that's what you should do. A shower is supposed to help YOU out and be for YOUR enjoyment, doesn't make sense to have it when it will just cause you stress and maybe last minute shopping so do what makes you happy.


----------



## gingermango

Little J said:


> i am having troubles sleeping also. I only get 2 good nights where i actually sleep, the rest of the nights I am tossing and turning like crazy! either too hot... too cold... neck hurts... arms falling asleep from laying on them,not to mention having to PEE in the middle of the night, UGH!
> 
> I wanted my shower to be the weekend before Thanksgiving as family members would be in town, but my MIL said she would like to throw my shower but "will have to think about hosting it" as she is busy planning her MIL's 80th b-day for the first weekend of Nov. and its her turn for her family to host thanksgiving. It kinda made me sad as well as she also made the comment "it would only be for MY side of the family" meaning, my side wouldnt be invited :nope: and i dont have much family that lives near me anyways. she also said shed like it to be a "couples" shower (which i would like anwyays) but i just thought, what nerve for her to tell me how my shower will be. She also said "first weekend of Dec. would be best for the shower" as the weekend i wanted is opening hunting season. but who cares?!
> So hubby said maybe he and I should host it and we can have it any time we want and invite whoever we want..... i dont want to make her mad if we decide to but, it just seems easier as just like my wedding it seems as tho shes trying to hi-jack it and make it how SHE wants.... so annoyed....
> 
> like most of you, i want my shower atleast 2 months prior to the due date as i want to get the nursery set up with the gifts etc. and have enough time to buy the things we didnt get and will still need

Aww hun you definitly want your shower to include all of your family and friends. I would just tell her you have decided to host the party yourselves but would really like her help organising it as you know she is really good at it. That way you can invite who you like and have it when you like and she cant really get upset :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Littlej i agree with above posters!


----------



## Betheney

Little J - It is your shower and you should be able to have what you want. I think you should tell her you don't think you want a shower after all but are going to host a BBQ just to celebrate with everyone. This is what i did! I sent out invitations inviting everyone to a "family and friends BBQ, to help celebrate the upcoming birth of our little bundle" So it was more like a party really, which was perfect for me because A. Men could come. B. No horrible shower games were played. C. I still got baby presents. I think i still referred to it as a baby shower but i mean you don't have to and nor do you have to tell your mother in law that.


----------



## gingermango

Oh ladies, our 'lovely' cats seem to have caught fleas so I will be spending the evening defleaing our home and pets, but I dunno if its my hormones or something but Ive been bitten to hell!! My legs are covered :cry:

Any ideas on itching relief thats safe in pregnancy? Ive seen some sites say Piriton is ok but not piriteze??


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls i've updated post one with our new jellybeans!! I also CHEATED!!! i searched for posts from people who haven't posted on the thread but are on post one and found a few more genders to colour up our front page. HAHA! But i only got as far a January 5th so if any of you are bored to all hell one day feel FREE to search some more users. Jogami is having twin girls so that pushed the girls into winning place.


----------



## gingermango

I just searched for the ladies due on the 7th as its the same day as me and couldnt find any more colours, it seems two of the ladies have mc'd though :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

LittleJ, seems like you have a pushy MIL! Maybe thank her for the offer, but as she already has so many other comitments, you and DH will host it. 

I'm quite envious of all these baby showers. When we had DS, my work got us a mobile for the cot and my MIL put £30 towards our cotbed mattress lol last of the big spenders! That was it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Damn I wish I was finding out gender!


----------



## AJThomas

Nipsnnibbles is pink too Betheney, so one more pink bean.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mellywelly that's hilarious! A mobile!!


----------



## mellywelly

AJThomas said:


> Nipsnnibbles is pink too Betheney, so one more pink bean.

beat me to it! There's only weeplin left without a bean then on 1st Jan. She's in Scotland, so probably wont find out for another 2 weeks if she's finding out, unless she has a private scan.


----------



## mellywelly

Mrs Miggins said:


> Damn I wish I was finding out gender!

Part of me does too. DS has now started to ask if we can. He's waited so long for a sibling bless him, and he says he just really wants to know if he's having a brother or sister, he's just fed up of waiting!


----------



## mellywelly

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mellywelly that's hilarious! A mobile!!

It was a very nice mobile though, it even had a remote control, to activate lights and sounds. I think they gave us some money too. It was more than DH's family gave us anyway!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

MIL acted like she wanted to have baby shower last week of November. Hello Thanksgiving? People wont want to go or will get a last minute gift with all of whats gonna be going on. I still have to talk to her, we will have to go to Houston to have it because we are the only ones up here and they are pretty much the only ones down there, so neutral ground. I guess we will get to talk about it this weekend, hubby wants to go... sigh. 8 hours trip just 'cause isn't my definition of fun, even if it is pretty relaxing once you are there.

A week and some days to find out what baby is! :)


----------



## Betheney

oh thanks girls i did completely miss Nips, i have been memorising who to update because i'm on my phone usually and i think i merged nips and nikki as one person. lol.

I was really surprised with my in-laws, they're always crazy generous and when we were pregnant they bought a few onesies and that was it, i really was expecting like a car seat or something. lol. Shame on me.


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> Congratulations to all of you who have found out what team you are on :D
> Today (it is now almost 10pm) I went and got all my sons first birthday presents :D I also got a pinyater (I think that's how it's spelt :S) that is shaped like a 1 for his party this Sunday :D I am so excited hehe trying to work out were the last year went on Monday the 13th it's been one year since I gave birth to an amazing little man. Also today I got myself some new clothes not all of them will fit me for long during my pregnancy but the were only au$3 so I don't mind :D I also got myself a very nice top to wear for LOs party and some maternity leggings (they are very comfy).
> I go back to the doctor on the 22nd of August and will probably have to wait another week after that to find out if I'm having a notskye. Lue jelly been or if I will get my first pink jellybean

Hope he has a fab birthday & you enjoy it too! :)

I don't know when I'll have to start buying maternity clothes. I'm sure my bump is taking longer to show this time, which is a bit worrying. Should hear the HB next week though which will make me feel better.

How are your migraines? x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Look at the team :pink: up in here! :) I scheduled my 20w scan today. It's August 28th... Just 3 weeks! I can't wait to see my baby again. :)


----------



## Little J

My headaches only lasted for 1 1/2 weeks and then subsided (thank goodness... it was aweful)

Only 10 more days til i know if I am joing team BLUE or PINK!


I have my 16 week apt with the Dr. in exactly 1 week as well. I think i came to decision to pass on the bloodwork for DS etc. just from talking with others, it seems like itd be more of a worry than not, and I have a friend who did the bloodwork and it only showed a 2% increase for a baby with DS and the baby actually was born with DS. So i dont feel the test is that reliable.... and they will be able to tell anyways at the 20 week anatomy scan. I wouldnt go for an amnio no matter what the result so i figured, just to skip it


----------



## Little J

Hubby asked lastnight when he would be able to feel LO moving around bc i feel :baby: all the time..... i was assuming maybe at 20 weeks? I had some fluff before falling pregnant so I know they say that usually takes longer to feel externally. I just hope its sooner than later bc hubby is super excited to feel the movment like i can


----------



## Little J

oh, and how sad about the MC on Jan 7th :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I had my DS testing and OB Appt. today.. The quad screening. I turned it down with DD because I knew I was keeping baby no matter what. But, this time I did it because I'm still keeping the baby no matter but I'd rather be prepared. No test changes what is.

I did have my 14+4 scan reviewed by the state OB board and there were no markers. If this testing comes out great and my 20w scan looks good... I can breathe easier. This being said from a mother who has had a child born with birth defects.

I'm not having the amnio!


----------



## Betheney

Little J said:


> oh, and how sad about the MC on Jan 7th :hugs:

yes in searching for genders i found a miscarriage :(


----------



## els1022

I love all the jellybeans on the first page!! Everyone who shares a due date with me is team pink so maybe that's a sign...Exactly one week til my scan and still debating whether or not to stay team yellow. Either way I'm excited to see my baby!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I said no to genetic testings friday. But because of the odds I wouldn't want amniocentesis anyhow.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have never done genetic testing with my boys and opted not to this time cuz whatever happens happens :)


----------



## Seb8

Hi. Can i join. Im due 21st and team.....blue!! X


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> oh, and how sad about the MC on Jan 7th :hugs:
> 
> yes in searching for genders i found a miscarriage :(Click to expand...

I can only imagine all the html that you have to deal with with that first post.


----------



## Seb8

Just realised im down as 29th as that was my original date before scan. Thanks.


----------



## Poppy84

I had to have my blood test redone today for the downs screening cos stupid nhs mucked it up. I thought it was wierd that I hadn't had a letter to tell me results.

Bethany- I will be staying team yellow please. Also my date changed from the 12th to the 9th. Thank u very much


----------



## Little J

welcome Seb! Congrats on the little man!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am not sleeping good at night anymore. It is just from not being comfortable and I'm not sure what can help. The only way for me to sleep is turning over on my stomach or the half on stomach half on side ... which doesn't work really well when there is a bump there! :haha: I woke up saying ow ow ow ow in the middle of the night because my shoulder was pulled out of whack from sleeping funny on it. I was so tired yesterday that I laid down in the floor with a blanket and slept for 2 solid hours. Maybe just from exhaustion?? :shrug: I'm thinking of doing that right now as I am so sleepy! 

So on a somewhat happy note, I think DH is going to be able to make it to the gender scan with me ... but it is because he got laid off at work. The company is slowing down and they were having to make cuts. Not where you want to be when that is the only income you have and you are halfway through to having a new baby but he is already busting it out there trying to find another job. So while the reason isn't good, I would love it if he could be there to share that moment with me. :cloud9:


----------



## jrowenj

Bought my first pair of maternity pants and shorts!


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> I am not sleeping good at night anymore. It is just from not being comfortable and I'm not sure what can help. The only way for me to sleep is turning over on my stomach or the half on stomach half on side ... which doesn't work really well when there is a bump there! :haha: I woke up saying ow ow ow ow in the middle of the night because my shoulder was pulled out of whack from sleeping funny on it. I was so tired yesterday that I laid down in the floor with a blanket and slept for 2 solid hours. Maybe just from exhaustion?? :shrug: I'm thinking of doing that right now as I am so sleepy!
> 
> So on a somewhat happy note, I think DH is going to be able to make it to the gender scan with me ... but it is because he got laid off at work. The company is slowing down and they were having to make cuts. Not where you want to be when that is the only income you have and you are halfway through to having a new baby but he is already busting it out there trying to find another job. So while the reason isn't good, I would love it if he could be there to share that moment with me. :cloud9:

I bought a Snoogle body pillow by Leacho last week and it really helps belly and side sleepers be comfortable without smashing the bump.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I am not sleeping good at night anymore. It is just from not being comfortable and I'm not sure what can help. The only way for me to sleep is turning over on my stomach or the half on stomach half on side ... which doesn't work really well when there is a bump there! :haha: I woke up saying ow ow ow ow in the middle of the night because my shoulder was pulled out of whack from sleeping funny on it. I was so tired yesterday that I laid down in the floor with a blanket and slept for 2 solid hours. Maybe just from exhaustion?? :shrug: I'm thinking of doing that right now as I am so sleepy!
> 
> So on a somewhat happy note, I think DH is going to be able to make it to the gender scan with me ... but it is because he got laid off at work. The company is slowing down and they were having to make cuts. Not where you want to be when that is the only income you have and you are halfway through to having a new baby but he is already busting it out there trying to find another job. So while the reason isn't good, I would love it if he could be there to share that moment with me. :cloud9:

So sorry Hubby got laid off! Hope he finds something fast! :hugs:

I think I have somewhat of the same system as you do. I try to sleep at night and find myself turning around and around counting from 99 to 0 like 40 times LOL, and since I can't manage to sleep, I take naps during the day out of complete exhaustion. If I try to not take naps during the days to just sleep at night from the same exhaustion, I get terrible headaches if I don't nap... :shrug:


----------



## els1022

jrowenj said:


> Bought my first pair of maternity pants and shorts!

Lucky you! I've been in them for weeks! But luckily my sis had a baby last November and had kept all her maternity clothes so I basically inherited a wardrobe! Did you get a specific brand? I've noticed that some of the jeans are too stretchy and are falling off an hour after I put them on...


----------



## jrowenj

els1022 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bought my first pair of maternity pants and shorts!
> 
> Lucky you! I've been in them for weeks! But luckily my sis had a baby last November and had kept all her maternity clothes so I basically inherited a wardrobe! Did you get a specific brand? I've noticed that some of the jeans are too stretchy and are falling off an hour after I put them on...Click to expand...

Ive been living in yoga pants and waiting as long as i can to buy maternity! Lol i got a few different brands on sale at Burlington Coat Factory. I will let u know how they work if they stretch out or not!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bought my first pair of maternity pants and shorts!
> 
> Lucky you! I've been in them for weeks! But luckily my sis had a baby last November and had kept all her maternity clothes so I basically inherited a wardrobe! Did you get a specific brand? I've noticed that some of the jeans are too stretchy and are falling off an hour after I put them on...Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been living in yoga pants and waiting as long as i can to buy maternity! Lol i got a few different brands on sale at Burlington Coat Factory. I will let u know how they work if they stretch out or not!Click to expand...

I got mine from burlington as well! :)


----------



## prayingforbby

Finally have my appointment scheduled for Monday:happydance: hopefully baby wont be shy. 

Do many of you still feel baby low? I feel mine in my hip area. Do you think the just perfer being lower, or will they move up soon?


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I am not sleeping good at night anymore. It is just from not being comfortable and I'm not sure what can help. The only way for me to sleep is turning over on my stomach or the half on stomach half on side ... which doesn't work really well when there is a bump there! :haha: I woke up saying ow ow ow ow in the middle of the night because my shoulder was pulled out of whack from sleeping funny on it. I was so tired yesterday that I laid down in the floor with a blanket and slept for 2 solid hours. Maybe just from exhaustion?? :shrug: I'm thinking of doing that right now as I am so sleepy!
> 
> So on a somewhat happy note, I think DH is going to be able to make it to the gender scan with me ... but it is because he got laid off at work. The company is slowing down and they were having to make cuts. Not where you want to be when that is the only income you have and you are halfway through to having a new baby but he is already busting it out there trying to find another job. So while the reason isn't good, I would love it if he could be there to share that moment with me. :cloud9:
> 
> I bought a Snoogle body pillow by Leacho last week and it really helps belly and side sleepers be comfortable without smashing the bump.Click to expand...

Those were too expensive for my blood, so i found a "Boomerang" pillow at Bed Bath and beyond and it works the same and i just use another pillow if i need as well. I ALWAYS need a pillow in between my legs when i sleep now, haha i cant seem to get comfy either even with the nice pillow. I just have to toss and turn to one side or the other cus each side gets sore or starts falling asleep

Sassy- sorry about hubby :( but atleast he can come with you to the Dr. apt now!


----------



## Little J

prayingforbby said:


> Finally have my appointment scheduled for Monday:happydance: hopefully baby wont be shy.
> 
> Do many of you still feel baby low? I feel mine in my hip area. Do you think the just perfer being lower, or will they move up soon?

i still feel my little one low, even the kicks and punches its like 3 inches below my belly button


----------



## Nikkilewis14

O-M-G! Literally if you know your babies gender and you want to stock up on summer clothes for next year, go to babies r us on the clearance racks. Everything is clearanced already 50% and then u take another 50% off the clearance price so literally 75% off everything on the racks. My mother in law went and spent 50% between the 2 of us and bought alll these adorable little girls clothes <3.. we got 6-9 months because baby might be larger... but I think were set, and even if she cant fit in them all I will def be able to give them as gifts to someone who can use them :)https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/babybuys1.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Go nikki!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow nikki they look fab!
I have the day off of my scan and intend to shop all afternoon! Hubby is back to work that afternoon so will take his card ;)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Seb8 said:


> Hi. Can i join. Im due 21st and team.....blue!! X

Uuuh I love your picture!!!!! He is such a cutie!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> O-M-G! Literally if you know your babies gender and you want to stock up on summer clothes for next year, go to babies r us on the clearance racks. Everything is clearanced already 50% and then u take another 50% off the clearance price so literally 75% off everything on the racks. My mother in law went and spent 50% between the 2 of us and bought alll these adorable little girls clothes <3.. we got 6-9 months because baby might be larger... but I think were set, and even if she cant fit in them all I will def be able to give them as gifts to someone who can use them :)https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/babybuys1.jpg

I am SO looking forward to this! It's amazing all you can get once you know what baby is! the 20 can't get here fast enough...!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I am SO looking forward to this! It's amazing all you can get once you know what baby is! the 20 can't get here fast enough...!!!!


I know that is right!! I am waiting on the 15th!!! Just 8 more days!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I am not sleeping good at night anymore. It is just from not being comfortable and I'm not sure what can help. The only way for me to sleep is turning over on my stomach or the half on stomach half on side ... which doesn't work really well when there is a bump there! :haha: I woke up saying ow ow ow ow in the middle of the night because my shoulder was pulled out of whack from sleeping funny on it. I was so tired yesterday that I laid down in the floor with a blanket and slept for 2 solid hours. Maybe just from exhaustion?? :shrug: I'm thinking of doing that right now as I am so sleepy!
> 
> So on a somewhat happy note, I think DH is going to be able to make it to the gender scan with me ... but it is because he got laid off at work. The company is slowing down and they were having to make cuts. Not where you want to be when that is the only income you have and you are halfway through to having a new baby but he is already busting it out there trying to find another job. So while the reason isn't good, I would love it if he could be there to share that moment with me. :cloud9:
> 
> I bought a Snoogle body pillow by Leacho last week and it really helps belly and side sleepers be comfortable without smashing the bump.Click to expand...
> 
> Those were too expensive for my blood, so i found a "Boomerang" pillow at Bed Bath and beyond and it works the same and i just use another pillow if i need as well. I ALWAYS need a pillow in between my legs when i sleep now, haha i cant seem to get comfy either even with the nice pillow. I just have to toss and turn to one side or the other cus each side gets sore or starts falling asleep
> 
> Sassy- sorry about hubby :( but atleast he can come with you to the Dr. apt now!Click to expand...

My 2 cents about the Snoogle:
I started with 3 pillows, then I bought a cheap wedge at babysrus. Two weeks later and still not sleeping well. I bought the Snoogle at buybuybaby with a 20% coupon and it ended up being about $50. I have slept up to 6 hrs at a time with my bladder being the only thing that wakes me! I love it. You can also use it as a breastfeeding pillow and boppy-like baby containment pillow post-partum. If I get 5 months of good sleep it's worth every penny.


----------



## Lillian33

nipsnnibbles said:


> GOOD MORNING LADIES! I WENT YESTERDAY FOR MY ANATOMY SCAN AND I AM EXPECTING A BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL!!!
> (can you please put the girl jelly bean in for me)
> yeaaaay! and shes growing perfectly
> all 10 fingers and toes and brains great kidneys liver lungs 4 chamber heart the whole 9 yars!!!
> 
> i have my baby shower already planned for Sunday November 4th!
> i am so excited! this is an amazing blessing and im glad i have all of you to share with

Amazing news nipsnnibbles! A gorgeous baby girl, congrats!!

xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Lillian33 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING LADIES! I WENT YESTERDAY FOR MY ANATOMY SCAN AND I AM EXPECTING A BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL!!!
> (can you please put the girl jelly bean in for me)
> yeaaaay! and shes growing perfectly
> all 10 fingers and toes and brains great kidneys liver lungs 4 chamber heart the whole 9 yars!!!
> 
> i have my baby shower already planned for Sunday November 4th!
> i am so excited! this is an amazing blessing and im glad i have all of you to share with
> 
> Amazing news nipsnnibbles! A gorgeous baby girl, congrats!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

congrats on ur baby girl happy everything is going good :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies I wanted to share this site..I read it every week to know what to expect and find it useful! https://www.thepregnancyzone.com/pregnancy-weeks/19-weeks-pregnant/


----------



## Betheney

*I just noticed everyone due in January has safely made it to 2nd Trimester!!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:



els1022 said:


> I love all the jellybeans on the first page!! Everyone who shares a due date with me is team pink so maybe that's a sign...Exactly one week til my scan and still debating whether or not to stay team yellow. Either way I'm excited to see my baby!

I can't believe Jan 1st 2013 is so PINK!!! The females are really starting off the new year. lol

I always falter around the gender scans and wonder if i DO want to find out but then i hold out and am glad that i did and then with my first pregnancy at 35weeks i wanted to know SO badly again!!! haha.



Seb8 said:


> Hi. Can i join. Im due 21st and team.....blue!! X

Done and done



DeedeeBeester said:


> I can only imagine all the html that you have to deal with with that first post.

It's so difficult, it's so messy to look at and i keep miss counting because i see certain html next to names and assume it's a miscarriage but then realised its twins or something else. Here's an img of Jan 1st, it's so difficult to count how many pregnant women they are and what html goes with who.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/jan1st.png



Poppy84 said:


> Bethany- I will be staying team yellow please. Also my date changed from the 12th to the 9th. Thank u very much

Done and done


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea my date was changed to jan 18 th sorry! Lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Keep it for 19 th hun...no. Biggie! Ill be induced early anyway :)


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea my date was changed to jan 18 th sorry! Lol

i'm going to go back to adding everyone to a list on my computer and then doing them all at once, so you've been added to the list


----------



## La Mere

Yay for us all making it to the second trimester! :happydance: congrats nips on your little girl ! And congrats seb on your little boy! Its so exciting seeing all the different jellybeans on the first page!


----------



## sassy_mom

wow Betheney! That little bit is crazy to look at!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> *I just noticed everyone due in January has safely made it to 2nd Trimester!!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> I love all the jellybeans on the first page!! Everyone who shares a due date with me is team pink so maybe that's a sign...Exactly one week til my scan and still debating whether or not to stay team yellow. Either way I'm excited to see my baby!
> 
> I can't believe Jan 1st 2013 is so PINK!!! The females are really starting off the new year. lol
> 
> I always falter around the gender scans and wonder if i DO want to find out but then i hold out and am glad that i did and then with my first pregnancy at 35weeks i wanted to know SO badly again!!! haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Seb8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Can i join. Im due 21st and team.....blue!! XClick to expand...
> 
> Done and done
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I can only imagine all the html that you have to deal with with that first post.Click to expand...
> 
> It's so difficult, it's so messy to look at and i keep miss counting because i see certain html next to names and assume it's a miscarriage but then realised its twins or something else. Here's an img of Jan 1st, it's so difficult to count how many pregnant women they are and what html goes with who.
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/jan1st.png
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany- I will be staying team yellow please. Also my date changed from the 12th to the 9th. Thank u very muchClick to expand...
> 
> Done and doneClick to expand...

Wuahahaha, all my respect to you for dealing with it! I know how that goes. Im supposed to be use to it and I still mess up with quotes LOL


----------



## Lillian33

Ooh cute new profile pic DeeDee!!

Sassy, really hope your DH finds a job super quickly!

Welcome Seb!!

Hope you ladies having trouble sleeping have a restful night tonight!

xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

BlossomJ said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have found out what team you are on :D
> Today (it is now almost 10pm) I went and got all my sons first birthday presents :D I also got a pinyater (I think that's how it's spelt :S) that is shaped like a 1 for his party this Sunday :D I am so excited hehe trying to work out were the last year went on Monday the 13th it's been one year since I gave birth to an amazing little man. Also today I got myself some new clothes not all of them will fit me for long during my pregnancy but the were only au$3 so I don't mind :D I also got myself a very nice top to wear for LOs party and some maternity leggings (they are very comfy).
> I go back to the doctor on the 22nd of August and will probably have to wait another week after that to find out if I'm having a notskye. Lue jelly been or if I will get my first pink jellybean
> 
> Hope he has a fab birthday & you enjoy it too! :)
> 
> I don't know when I'll have to start buying maternity clothes. I'm sure my bump is taking longer to show this time, which is a bit worrying. Should hear the HB next week though which will make me feel better.
> 
> How are your migraines? xClick to expand...

My migraines are ok they have eased up i am not getting them as much but i am still not going back to work as they wanted me on call for the rest of my pregnancy however a family member is buying a shop so i will be helping her out a couple of days a week :) and then if work call me i can work as long as its not one of the "bad" days


----------



## Leinzlove

Woo-hoo! Congrats everyone we made it to the second trimester! Heck, the Feb EDD's are making the 2nd tri now! :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

That sounds like great timing MissMummy! Glad you're feeling a bit better & will have some cash coming in again. Hope the migraines go totally & they don't bother you for DSs birthday.

My old boss (of three years ago) just emailed me last night to see if I want some freelance work. I'm not sure though, it would be well paid (would still make more than my old wage even after childcare) but it could be high pressure. I might get a bit more info.

I just found out I am immune to chickenpox which is a massive relief as there's loads of it going around. My mum & sister never developed immunity to it, so I got tested :)


----------



## Betheney

I can't keep immunity to rubella (German measles) pain in the ass.


----------



## Poppy84

Thanx Bethany!


----------



## gingermango

Betheny - I did some more searching for people off the first page last night and from the 6th there is Maverick team yellow and Mrs Gibbo having twins and on the 9th naya69 is team blue :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaa to second trimester for alllll my jan bump buddies!!

Tomorrow, I am half way to meeting my baby boy!!


----------



## Little J

Nik- That awesome about babies-r-us! I hope they still have that sale next weekend bc i find out next week friday!!

I was also planning on registering next weekend? is it too early?

Its crazy how far we have all come! yay for our little JB!


----------



## Little J

I got good sleep lastnight! I did turn down our ceiling fan from the fastest speed to the 2nd fastest speed when we sleep and that seems to work, i guess i get too cold without covers... then too hot with..... but at the 2nd speed its PERFECT.... with the exception of having to pee in the middle of the night:wacko:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So on the fence with names.. We completely threw emma out if the picture because we know a lot of emmas lol... So now its down to ella, quinn or payton... I like ella nicole bc nicole is my name but my best best best friend just named her daughter chloe nicole and id hate to take that from her even tho it is my name.. Ugh.. Payton is cute but its a boy name too,,... What do u all think?


----------



## Lauren021406

who cares if you use nicole its your name and you want it as a middle name....i like ella nicole alot it flows.....i also like peyton its different and unqiue!


----------



## prayingforbby

Lauren021406 said:


> who cares if you use nicole its your name and you want it as a middle name....i like ella nicole alot it flows.....i also like peyton its different and unqiue!

I agree! I like ella nicole


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So on the fence with names.. We completely threw emma out if the picture because we know a lot of emmas lol... So now its down to ella, quinn or payton... I like ella nicole bc nicole is my name but my best best best friend just named her daughter chloe nicole and id hate to take that from her even tho it is my name.. Ugh.. Payton is cute but its a boy name too,,... What do u all think?

Ella is really cute a co-worker here used that name for his daughter - I really like it! And c'mon it's YOUR name! Nothing wrong with passing that on. My Mom gave me her middle name and I plan to do the same if I have a girl.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok i think we picked it... ella madeline... its my moms middle name..lol


----------



## gingermango

Peyton was one of our early girl name choices, but our family kept pronouncing it 'peignton' like the seaside town so we decided against lol, but its a beautiful name and I love it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Tank you for the replies! :)


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So on the fence with names.. We completely threw emma out if the picture because we know a lot of emmas lol... So now its down to ella, quinn or payton... I like ella nicole bc nicole is my name but my best best best friend just named her daughter chloe nicole and id hate to take that from her even tho it is my name.. Ugh.. Payton is cute but its a boy name too,,... What do u all think?

Quinn is our girls name  that and Xanthe and Penelope.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I am no longer an onion! I'm a weird looking sweet potato! 

18 weeks!

I noticed this morning that I'm getting what my husband called like freckles on my lower tummy. Any of you having the same thing? I still have to google to see if it's normal or not haha.


----------



## Betheney

gingermango said:


> Betheny - I did some more searching for people off the first page last night and from the 6th there is Maverick team yellow and Mrs Gibbo having twins and on the 9th naya69 is team blue :happydance:

That's wicked thanks!!!!! I'm on my phone atm so will update tomorrow night as I have uni all day tomorrow. Also was it not kinda fun acting like a little detective???


----------



## gingermango

Betheney said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> Betheny - I did some more searching for people off the first page last night and from the 6th there is Maverick team yellow and Mrs Gibbo having twins and on the 9th naya69 is team blue :happydance:
> 
> That's wicked thanks!!!!! I'm on my phone atm so will update tomorrow night as I have uni all day tomorrow. Also was it not kinda fun acting like a little detective???Click to expand...

Lol it definitly makes work pass quicker hehe, quite a few ladies are having their scans in the next week or two so should be lot of jelly beans onthe way!


----------



## brieri1

Less than a week until I find out the gender of my little one... My husband is excited to see if my dreams are right because I keep dreaming its a boy, but he has no idea himself, lol. I can't believe our group is reaching the halfway pregnancy mark! Its gone by so fast!


----------



## duckytwins

I have my level 2 on Monday, but as long as the tech doesn't slip, we'll be staying yellow!


----------



## Kaiecee

I really felt like I was having a girl but I might think now a boy cuz I have been so sick like my other pregnancies and they were both boys still crossing my fingers and I'll fin out today the new date for my us I'm hopeing for in the next 2 weeks 

Nikki Ella Nicole is a beautiful name u have to do want u want but all ur names are great :)


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> I am no longer an onion! I'm a weird looking sweet potato!
> 
> 18 weeks!
> 
> I noticed this morning that I'm getting what my husband called like freckles on my lower tummy. Any of you having the same thing? I still have to google to see if it's normal or not haha.

I got the weird freckles on the top of my belly!


----------



## brownie929

Ella was our chosen name if this one was a girl, so of course I love it!!

Off to America for 2 weeks tomorrow (to see my mommy!)...I'll be 20 weeks by the time I get back. Honestly thought I'd never get here.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It is officially decided now. Spelling is changed lol not like it matters but... Ella Madelyn Lewis... So IN LOVE!


----------



## Lauren021406

Love it nikki!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> It is officially decided now. Spelling is changed lol not like it matters but... Ella Madelyn Lewis... So IN LOVE!

I love it ! Beautiful name :)


----------



## Indiapops

hey ladies, haven't been on here for ages..hope your all doing well and enjoying your pregnancy's .. I'm 19 Weeks today, I would like to say its gone fast but it hasn't I'm on countdown until my next scan on the 21st lol x


----------



## Betheney

I have a hernia on my belly button it's so gross and I can feel my squash bits pop back through the hole it came out of, its so disgusting. Makes my skin crawl whenever I touch it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> I have a hernia on my belly button it's so gross and I can feel my squash bits pop back through the hole it came out of, its so disgusting. Makes my skin crawl whenever I touch it.

I had a hernia on my belly button! But when I had my gallbladder removed the Dr also had surgery on it and removed it as well.


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> I have a hernia on my belly button it's so gross and I can feel my squash bits pop back through the hole it came out of, its so disgusting. Makes my skin crawl whenever I touch it.
> 
> I had a hernia on my belly button! But when I had my gallbladder removed the Dr also had surgery on it and removed it as well.Click to expand...

I noticed it after giving birth to Eva as during pregnancy I just assumed it was my bellybutton popped out. The doctor said in the weeks post partum it should go away and it did I never thought of it again but since about 8 weeks it's been back. Although it hadn't been out much the last few days I wonder if it's because my uterus is close to my belly button so it's stopping anthing slipping through.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi Ladies, 

I was wondering if I can join you?

I was down for Feb 1st but at my NT scan they put me forward to 26th Jan :baby:

I am going to find out what team at the anomoly scan but that won't be the 22nd now as I have requested it is done when my OH is home :winkwink:

Hope you are all well and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm an onion! Woot!


----------



## La Mere

My dad had an umbilical hernia... It was so bad he had to wear something around it to keep it from popping out. 

DeeDee, i love your new profile.pic! Its so.cute!

I'll be a sweet potato in 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Very nice, Nikki! Congrats on all the new fruits/veggies! I can't believe we are all almost half way done! :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> It is officially decided now. Spelling is changed lol not like it matters but... Ella Madelyn Lewis... So IN LOVE!

Lovely name! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm a sweet potato!! No more ugly onion!!!

So excited for this weekend. My best friends bachelorette is this weekend and then we go on vacation for a week. When we get back we have our scan to find out the gender!! Yay! 

And I had my fitting at David's bridal yesterday. I called them earlier in the day and spoke with a manager about my bad experience te last time I was there. She was shocked and apologized profusely. When I went in later they were sweet as pie to me!! Haha... It was great!


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow! Lots to catch up on this morning. 

Nikki - Love the name!! I bet it is so wonderful having the name decided. It makes it feel that much more real! 

Congrats on the new fruits!! I will be a mango tomorrow! 

Welcome to the new jellybean! This thread moves quickly but we have some really wonderful ladies here!! 

1 week until my scan ladies!!! I am SOOOOOO excited!!!! DH is getting excited to go. :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So on the fence with names.. We completely threw emma out if the picture because we know a lot of emmas lol... So now its down to ella, quinn or payton... I like ella nicole bc nicole is my name but my best best best friend just named her daughter chloe nicole and id hate to take that from her even tho it is my name.. Ugh.. Payton is cute but its a boy name too,,... What do u all think?

I like Quinn (i love that name and we didnt have a baby at the time but we had a puppy so we named our doggy Quinn) Thats my vote! its unique and i think it sounds intelligent!


----------



## mammaspath

love the name ella!!!! i think you chose a perfect name!

jaime - halfway!!!! seriously i can still remember us crazy girls ttc!!!!

i have an appt next tuesday.......just a checkup and then gender in sept.....im just dying to know!!!!!
but baby's hb has been consistently strong and im feeling little movements here and there so im happy with that so far


----------



## Little J

Nik- didnt realize you already picked one! haha But Bethenny, Quinn is a great name :winkwink:

SOOOOOO i changed my early gender scan to a week from today!!! I figured i couldnt make it through the WHOLE week until friday next week. So Wed. aug 15th i get to see Gummy and find out what s/he is!

Sassy- we get to find out the same day now! Wahoo!

Oh and welcome Newbie!


----------



## DittyByrd

Anyone feeling short of breath these days? And not just when you go up the steps or exert yourself?


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> Anyone feeling short of breath these days? And not just when you go up the steps or exert yourself?

ME ME ME! it takes alot of work just to walk up my stairs, i feel pathetic! I told hubby this and he said "that means your out of shape" i wanted to smack him, and be like "its cus im pregnant you jerk!"


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's exactly the kind of idiot thing my OH says. He told me that pushing the buggy home up the hill full of heavy shopping was "good for me" as well. Bollocks to that, I've started doing grocery shopping online and having it delivered! Yeah I'm out of breath all the time. My back is hurting low down as well.


----------



## gingermango

Little J said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Anyone feeling short of breath these days? And not just when you go up the steps or exert yourself?
> 
> ME ME ME! it takes alot of work just to walk up my stairs, i feel pathetic! I told hubby this and he said "that means your out of shape" i wanted to smack him, and be like "its cus im pregnant you jerk!"Click to expand...

Ditto!!! Sometimes just getting out of bed leaves me breathless pmsl, the hubby thinks its hilarious that Im already waddling too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

does anyone havr to force themselves to eat? I LOVE FOOD and i just cant seem to find anything appetizing at all!! its kind of depressing lol. i just made myself a quesadilla and its so blah... yuck,. i dont even have meat on it because i HATE meat during this pregnancy... its so weird because i love steak and chicken :(


----------



## Little J

im the same way with meat right now.... but somedays i like it (certain kinds) other says im like YUCK!

I dont find myself craving any food, no food seems super to eat for me. But i have been living off popsicles!! I LOVE eating them everyday! I also like popcorn. but really other than that.... im not excited about eating meals bc nothing tastes as good as it did before


i dont get sick or nauseous.... its just not appetizing


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> love the name ella!!!! i think you chose a perfect name!
> 
> jaime - halfway!!!! seriously i can still remember us crazy girls ttc!!!!
> 
> i have an appt next tuesday.......just a checkup and then gender in sept.....im just dying to know!!!!!
> but baby's hb has been consistently strong and im feeling little movements here and there so im happy with that so far

I know! Our babies will be here before we know it!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello - please can I join too?

I'm pregnant with my first - due Jan 11th :D Team yellow!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY LittleJ!! We get to find out the same day!! 

I also am in LOVE with popcorn! If DH makes some, I am ALL over it! hahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Husbands and their stupid comments. I was in the shower this morning before he went to work and he said: "Baby, you need to start using less toilet paper, you're wasting to much!" Ooooh, I got pissed so fast and answered bad kinda rude and said: "Oh, I didn't know your mangina was pregnant too and you had to wipe it everytime you had to pee, my bad, you know better than I do when it comes to how much toilet paper I need to use." He for some reason found it hilarious and just started cracking up and said he loved me. I think he only found it funny because he didn't see my furious face threw the shower curtain... He was washing his teeth BTW LOL Nothing else hahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Husbands and their stupid comments. I was in the shower this morning before he went to work and he said: "Baby, you need to start using less toilet paper, you're wasting to much!" Ooooh, I got pissed so fast and answered bad kinda rude and said: "Oh, I didn't know your mangina was pregnant too and you had to wipe it everytime you had to pee, my bad, you know better than I do when it comes to how much toilet paper I need to use." He for some reason found it hilarious and just started cracking up and said he loved me. I think he only found it funny because he didn't see my furious face threw the shower curtain... He was washing his teeth BTW LOL Nothing else hahaha.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha: That was great!!!


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> Husbands and their stupid comments. I was in the shower this morning before he went to work and he said: "Baby, you need to start using less toilet paper, you're wasting to much!" Ooooh, I got pissed so fast and answered bad kinda rude and said: "Oh, I didn't know your mangina was pregnant too and you had to wipe it everytime you had to pee, my bad, you know better than I do when it comes to how much toilet paper I need to use." He for some reason found it hilarious and just started cracking up and said he loved me. I think he only found it funny because he didn't see my furious face threw the shower curtain... He was washing his teeth BTW LOL Nothing else hahaha.

HAHAHAHAHA!! 

PS. Love the new profile pic!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Husbands and their stupid comments. I was in the shower this morning before he went to work and he said: "Baby, you need to start using less toilet paper, you're wasting to much!" Ooooh, I got pissed so fast and answered bad kinda rude and said: "Oh, I didn't know your mangina was pregnant too and you had to wipe it everytime you had to pee, my bad, you know better than I do when it comes to how much toilet paper I need to use." He for some reason found it hilarious and just started cracking up and said he loved me. I think he only found it funny because he didn't see my furious face threw the shower curtain... He was washing his teeth BTW LOL Nothing else hahaha.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> PS. Love the new profile pic!Click to expand...

Thanks! We took it in one of those photo booths before a movie.


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome Mrs Mel and the Scottish lady,(sorry couldn't work out how to say your name or remember how to spell )

I love the name Ella, but my family call me mella so could be a bit confusing! 

We are no further on with names, think the baby will be ready for its 1st birthday before we decide at this rate! Unless we let ds name it, as he's picked what he wants, Minnie for a girl and Darwin for a boy. our most likely names are ruby or Cody but I'm sure that will change again soon. My only rule is it needs to be spell-able , I got so fed up as a kid as everyone had to ask how to spell it or wrote it wrong (carmella)


----------



## jrowenj

Little J - I am predicting a GIRL for you

Sassy - Predicting a BOY for you!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all, Hope I can join you? I did post some time ago because my due date was Feb 1st, and being my 4th I was sure I would be a Jan baby. But I joined the Feb group because of my due date. Now though my EDD is Jan 29th, So I guess I well and truly should be here :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Welcome to all 3 of our new jellybeans!!! 

Jrowen - DH would like that you said that!! haha! We shall see we shall see!!! SOOO excited!!! I think I may squeal when they say it!! :cloud9: 

Earlier I was laying on the bed and baby got bunched up on one side and I actually had to push it back down because it was uncomfortable. :haha: My stomach looked weird because of the "lump" haha!


----------



## mammaspath

DeedeeBeester said:


> Husbands and their stupid comments. I was in the shower this morning before he went to work and he said: "Baby, you need to start using less toilet paper, you're wasting to much!" Ooooh, I got pissed so fast and answered bad kinda rude and said: "Oh, I didn't know your mangina was pregnant too and you had to wipe it everytime you had to pee, my bad, you know better than I do when it comes to how much toilet paper I need to use." He for some reason found it hilarious and just started cracking up and said he loved me. I think he only found it funny because he didn't see my furious face threw the shower curtain... He was washing his teeth BTW LOL Nothing else hahaha.

funniest thing ive heard all day!!!!:haha:


----------



## mammaspath

welcome newbies!!!!! looks like there are more joining the end of the month with me!!!
YAYAYA!


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> Little J - I am predicting a GIRL for you
> 
> Sassy - Predicting a BOY for you!

I think Littlej is def having a boy lol


----------



## mammaspath

i want a prediction for me!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i want a prediction for me!

girl!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know Im new, But what about me? can I have a prediction too? :)lol


----------



## jrowenj

mommyof2peas said:


> I know Im new, But what about me? can I have a prediction too? :)lol

BOY!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J - I am predicting a GIRL for you
> 
> Sassy - Predicting a BOY for you!

Hubby would want to disagree with u haha (hed like a boy but when it comes down to it, hed be happy with either) :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Dang! LOL I so want another girl, but really have a feeling we are going with a boy this time. I saved all the cloths from my little girl, but I dont think if I have a boy, he would like them much lol


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Little J - I am predicting a GIRL for you
> 
> Sassy - Predicting a BOY for you!
> 
> I think Littlej is def having a boy lolClick to expand...

Hubby would def. like your prediction! :happydance:

What makes you say boy?

Jrow: what makes you say girl?


----------



## Little J

i agree mammaspath! More preggers that are at the end of the month like us! Woot woot!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Little J - I am predicting a GIRL for you
> 
> Sassy - Predicting a BOY for you!
> 
> I think Littlej is def having a boy lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hubby would def. like your prediction! :happydance:
> 
> What makes you say boy?
> 
> Jrow: what makes you say girl?Click to expand...

i dont know! Just have a feeling!


----------



## Poppy84

Oooooo can I have a prediction please. I want to know if it's the same as my dreams


----------



## jrowenj

Poppy84 said:


> Oooooo can I have a prediction please. I want to know if it's the same as my dreams

BOY!


----------



## Poppy84

jrowenj said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo can I have a prediction please. I want to know if it's the same as my dreams
> 
> BOY!Click to expand...

Haha I've had dreams it's a girl


----------



## jrowenj

Poppy84 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo can I have a prediction please. I want to know if it's the same as my dreams
> 
> BOY!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I've had dreams it's a girlClick to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

IM going to laugh when u guessed them all right lol.


----------



## Poppy84

Can u predict weights and date of births too? Haha


----------



## mommyof2peas

They say that you dream about the opposite gender then what you are truly having. So if you dream boy youll have a girl, and if you dream girl your having a boy :)


----------



## jrowenj

If i get them correct, I will have to quit my job and be a gender predictor :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

"helping" my husband renovate our house before baby comes!


----------



## JCh

Look at ur AWESOME bump!!!! And yes, gender predictor as a profession would be the best thing ever!


----------



## Kaiecee

heart beat has gone down to 148 its gonna be a boy i know it!


----------



## els1022

I love your bump Jrowen!! gender prediction for me?


----------



## jrowenj

els1022 said:


> i love your bump jrowen!! Gender prediction for me?

girl!


----------



## AJThomas

I want a prediction too!

Welcome to our new Jellybeans!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> heart beat has gone down to 148 its gonna be a boy i know it!

you never know! My babys HB was always between 160-179 and it's a boy....


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> I want a prediction too!
> 
> Welcome to our new Jellybeans!

hmmm... GIRL!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> heart beat has gone down to 148 its gonna be a boy i know it!
> 
> you never know! My babys hb was always between 160-179 and it's a boy....Click to expand...

so since u have been predicting what do u think for me then?


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> heart beat has gone down to 148 its gonna be a boy i know it!
> 
> you never know! My babys hb was always between 160-179 and it's a boy....Click to expand...
> 
> so since u have been predicting what do u think for me then?Click to expand...

boy!


----------



## AJThomas

2 more days and I'll know!


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> 2 more days and I'll know!

eeek! Can't wait!!!! THis is so much fun with everyone finding out!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Seeing you all getting your gender makes me that much more antsy. Until my due date changed I was one of the farthest along in the Feb group, now Im so far behind everyone else! lol I have a apt on the 20th and I hope that I'll be able to set up my gender scan from there.


----------



## La Mere

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello - please can I join too?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first - due Jan 11th :D Team yellow!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!

Hi! Welcome and congrats! I am due with my 2nd on Jan 11th and we're team yellow too!

Welcome to all our newbies!

AJ- can't wait to hear what you're having!

Jaime- do you have a prediction for me? Lol

DeeDee- :rofl: that was great!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'll know!
> 
> eeek! Can't wait!!!! THis is so much fun with everyone finding out!Click to expand...

Ok, do me! Do me LOL :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

I confirmed my appt for Friday and they asked if I wanted to come tomorrow! It was really hard to say no but I know DH really wants to be there and he can't make it tomorrow so I had to decline :( guess one extra day won't kill me.


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Hello - please can I join too?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first - due Jan 11th :D Team yellow!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Hi! Welcome and congrats! I am due with my 2nd on Jan 11th and we're team yellow too!
> 
> Welcome to all our newbies!
> 
> AJ- can't wait to hear what you're having!
> 
> Jaime- do you have a prediction for me? Lol
> 
> DeeDee- :rofl: that was great!Click to expand...

Boy


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'll know!
> 
> eeek! Can't wait!!!! THis is so much fun with everyone finding out!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, do me! Do me LOL :haha:Click to expand...

Boy


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'll know!
> 
> eeek! Can't wait!!!! THis is so much fun with everyone finding out!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, do me! Do me LOL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> BoyClick to expand...

I will have you on my mind the 20th, be sure of that. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Imma sue jrowenj if I end up having a boy :haha: then again I think I have a slight preference for a boy so I'd probably be too happy to remember to sue.


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahaha AJ


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies
Sorry been offline today - welcome to all the new ladies :)

I don't think the heart rate theory is much use anymore, there are so many cases where this isn't the case so don't personally think it's that reliable.

I am a little annoyed this evening. Hubbies colleague at work is also expecting, due a week before us. They had their scan yesterday and are having a girl, he comes in this morning and says their going to call her Olivia - OUR NAME! Which he knew! I shouldn't be annoyed as we don't even know what we are having yet but it's really annoyed me. Hubby now wants to pick another name but I refuse to!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry been offline today - welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I don't think the heart rate theory is much use anymore, there are so many cases where this isn't the case so don't personally think it's that reliable.
> 
> I am a little annoyed this evening. Hubbies colleague at work is also expecting, due a week before us. They had their scan yesterday and are having a girl, he comes in this morning and says their going to call her Olivia - OUR NAME! Which he knew! I shouldn't be annoyed as we don't even know what we are having yet but it's really annoyed me. Hubby now wants to pick another name but I refuse to!

Don't change it! That colleague won't be there your entire life, baby's name will! Just ignore it and don't worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry been offline today - welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I don't think the heart rate theory is much use anymore, there are so many cases where this isn't the case so don't personally think it's that reliable.
> 
> I am a little annoyed this evening. Hubbies colleague at work is also expecting, due a week before us. They had their scan yesterday and are having a girl, he comes in this morning and says their going to call her Olivia - OUR NAME! Which he knew! I shouldn't be annoyed as we don't even know what we are having yet but it's really annoyed me. Hubby now wants to pick another name but I refuse to!



Definitely don't change it! I agree with Deedee. Baby will be with you forever not that girl who happened to pick your awesome choice of name. haha!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I've been reading about alot of you ladies having issues sleeping. Have any, or are any of you taking Ambien? I've used it with the last three pregnancies. It's save to use while pregnant, and it works fast. Best of all it helps put me to sleep, it doesn't really keep me asleep, so I can wake up without the medicine hangover. 

Just though for those really having issues sleeping it might be something to ask your doctors about :)


----------



## jrowenj

Sonia, I agree with the other ladies! Don't change the name!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know you're right and I'm of the same opinion but hubby refuses to have it now.


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> I know you're right and I'm of the same opinion but hubby refuses to have it now.

maybe it will be a boy and you won't have to worry about it :baby:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> I know you're right and I'm of the same opinion but hubby refuses to have it now.

Put hubby on the line, let us have a little talk with him... hahahaha. I'm sorry some random woman decided to steal your awesome choice of name (like sassy said). It must really suck, but try to make him understand. :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

mommyof2peas said:


> They say that you dream about the opposite gender then what you are truly having. So if you dream boy youll have a girl, and if you dream girl your having a boy :)

:saywhat::saywhat:

UGH i dreamt of both but the girl was on us in my belly!!!:shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> They say that you dream about the opposite gender then what you are truly having. So if you dream boy youll have a girl, and if you dream girl your having a boy :)
> 
> :saywhat::saywhat:
> 
> UGH i dreamt of both but the girl was on us in my belly!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

I dreamt it was a boy and i am having a boy... so, I dunno!


----------



## mammaspath

:holly: this is how i feel today.............and they freaking hurt.......i should have reconsidered the boob job.......HEAVY!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> :holly: this is how i feel today.............and they freaking hurt.......i should have reconsidered the boob job.......HEAVY!!!!

yowzas!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello - please can I join too?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first - due Jan 11th :D Team yellow!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!




jrowenj said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Hello - please can I join too?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first - due Jan 11th :D Team yellow!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Hi! Welcome and congrats! I am due with my 2nd on Jan 11th and we're team yellow too!
> 
> Welcome to all our newbies!
> 
> AJ- can't wait to hear what you're having!
> 
> Jaime- do you have a prediction for me? Lol
> 
> DeeDee- :rofl: that was great!Click to expand...
> 
> BoyClick to expand...


Thanks! :happydance: i hope you're right but i'll be happy either way!


----------



## sassy_mom

mammaspath said:


> :holly: this is how i feel today.............and they freaking hurt.......i should have reconsidered the boob job.......HEAVY!!!!


:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Sorry not laughing at your pain! Just the bouncing boobs you put!! hahahahaha! I know that feeling all too well and I haven't had a boob job. Mine have always been enormous. lol!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry been offline today - welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I don't think the heart rate theory is much use anymore, there are so many cases where this isn't the case so don't personally think it's that reliable.
> 
> I am a little annoyed this evening. Hubbies colleague at work is also expecting, due a week before us. They had their scan yesterday and are having a girl, he comes in this morning and says their going to call her Olivia - OUR NAME! Which he knew! I shouldn't be annoyed as we don't even know what we are having yet but it's really annoyed me. Hubby now wants to pick another name but I refuse to!

I know how you feel! I was speaking with my sister in law (in another state) about baby girl names if we have a girl. She was pregnant and I was asking what she would name the baby. She told me if it was a girl they were going to name it Olivia Faye. Thats the Exact name that my hubby and I were talking about if we had another girl. I told her, she said its ok cause she really think its a boy anyhow. Sadly, she MC that baby (it did turn out to be a boy). But now that hubby and I are pregnant, even if it is a girl I woudnt feel right taking the name. BUT if it were just a co worker I would so be all over it! LOL



The dream thing is just a old wifes tale :flower: I'm not sure how true it is


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I haven't dreamt diddly squat with my own baby... just my niece that's due in a week and some days!

I do wish I could dream with my baby though.


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ok i think we picked it... ella madeline... its my moms middle name..lol

LOVE it Nikki! We have similar tastes in names, I think we shared Blake for a boy & Ella is on our girl list too!!! I think Madeline sounds perfect with it, woo hoo your baby girl has a name :)
xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was thinking today: I've been in heaven by not having my oh so heavy period! That is truly one of the joys pregnancy has given me!


----------



## Little J

Jrow- cute baby bump! mine looks like a globe! haha

Kaicee- Leinz's LO BPM was 130's and shes having a girl, and after seeing Jrow in the high 160's and its a boy, i threw in the towel about believing the HB rate for gender.... 

Sleepless leadies, my cousin said she took tylenol PM and it made her crash the whole night, i asked my Dr. about it and she said its safe to take.... but i have yet to take it bc i want to wait and use it for when insomnia is really bad!

I cant wait to find out the sex but i cant wait even more to see Gummy, its crazy how fast they grow in such a short period of time!


----------



## BlossomJ

I forgot how much of a pain it was... whilst pregnant with & breastfeeding DS. Didn't have a period for about 21 months. It was great!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I only got AF back for 2 months before I got pregnant again! I didn't get it back until DD was 11 months because of BF. I'm still BF and I hope to continue though the whole pregnancy :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lucky ladies I had my period for 15 years every month, non stop. LOL 'Til now, of course hahahahaha.


----------



## mammaspath

i hate having a period .......i wish i had enough guts to get novasure after this baby but since my tr who knows i may be the next 19 and counting!!! hahaha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow you ladies have been busy with the posts! I haven't been on in 2 days and there were over 10 pages. 
Congrats to all of those that have found out the genders. I have 6 days to go and am getting sooooo excited!


----------



## La Mere

Sonia - I wouldn't change it. Just try to make you DH understand.. Its not like the co worker is a permenant (spelling?) Fixture in your lives!

I didn't have a period the whole time I was preggo (of course) and it didn't come back until a few weeks after my DD's 1st birthday, and I breastfed her! crazy how our bodies decide things huh?

And Jaime, you have an adorable bump!


----------



## Betheney

My AF returned when Eva was 6 months. Still BF now at 21months


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikki i feel the same as you... Food is just not appealing and i loved chicken and now hate it!

Jrow- cute bump!!! Can i have a prediction as well


----------



## Betheney

Note to myself newbies oorweeistyin, mommyto2peas, Mrs Mel. Find post from ginger mangos


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree with DeeDee! Don't change the name. I love Olivia! :) The heartrate is bogus... I think all gender prediciting and wive tales are. Everything pointed to boy, and I'm having a girl. 

I had a dream DD was a girl... IT was true! This time I dreamed boy and its a girl. So, you never know. :)

As for AF... This is the year I'll only have 1...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> Note to myself newbies oorweeistyin, mommyto2peas, Mrs Mel. Find post from ginger mangos

I'm up for hiring, need a secretary? :flower:


----------



## Lillian33

Ooh Indiapops we have the same scan date! Bring on the 21st!!

Cutest bump Jrow, I wish mine would hurry up!!

Stay strong Sonia, your name is lovely & I'm sure u can change your DH's mind :)

Welcome to the three new ladies-you'll just love this thread!

So excited for the upcoming gender scans wooohooo!!!

Oh & it's the 9th already in NZ so big happy birthday to you La Mere :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren- I'm gonna say girl!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 455527
> 
> 
> "helping" my husband renovate our house before baby comes!

Freakin adorable bump, im so jellies:haha:


----------



## darkstar

Ooo can I have a gender prediction please? 

I haven't been on so much, I have a contract keeping me busy for a while. I can't wait for it to be over so I can start nesting, I'm starting to get the urge.

I got my period a few months after having my last month even though I was still bf'ing. An awesome side effect though was that I didn't grow body hair. I didn't have to shave my legs or underarms until I stopped breastfeeding at around 7 months. It was so bizarre but I wasn't complaining!


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Note to myself newbies oorweeistyin, mommyto2peas, Mrs Mel. Find post from ginger mangos
> 
> I'm up for hiring, need a secretary? :flower:Click to expand...

If only 2 people could edit post 1. Are you working? Now uni is back its going to be hard keeping up.


----------



## Kaiecee

JUst found out I'll be induced around the 38th to 38.5 weeks at least I get to see my baby earlier ad I'll b getting a new date for my us Friday hopefully it's soon


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> heart beat has gone down to 148 its gonna be a boy i know it!
> 
> you never know! My babys hb was always between 160-179 and it's a boy....Click to expand...
> 
> so since u have been predicting what do u think for me then?Click to expand...
> 
> boy!Click to expand...

Lol I think so too and I'm happy no matter what :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee will be induced close to the same time! Ill go around 37-38 too!


----------



## jrowenj

Darkstr, I'm guessing boy


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime you look fantastic!! And I'm joining the bandwagon... I want a prediction, too!! We've been doing a pool at work at its fun to see the guesses and so funny that's it's almost exactly tied.


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaicee will be induced close to the same time! Ill go around 37-38 too!

Ur right either a week apart or same week :)


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> Darkstr, I'm guessing boy

Thanks! I have a feeling it is a boy too.


----------



## darkstar

These fruit tickers are weird, in my neck of the woods an onion is smaller than an avocado.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Note to myself newbies oorweeistyin, mommyto2peas, Mrs Mel. Find post from ginger mangos
> 
> I'm up for hiring, need a secretary? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> If only 2 people could edit post 1. Are you working? Now uni is back its going to be hard keeping up.Click to expand...

No, I'm not at the moment. I didn't get my green card 'til the day I found out I was pregnant. After that it was all sickness haha. Since I've been feeling better I've been doing some free lance but for my dad's business :haha: (I'm a Graphic Designer that gradually moved to web site developer...) but I haven't really felt like I would be that dependable to people that would actually expect top results right now.


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> Ooh Indiapops we have the same scan date! Bring on the 21st!!
> 
> Cutest bump Jrow, I wish mine would hurry up!!
> 
> Stay strong Sonia, your name is lovely & I'm sure u can change your DH's mind :)
> 
> Welcome to the three new ladies-you'll just love this thread!
> 
> So excited for the upcoming gender scans wooohooo!!!
> 
> Oh & it's the 9th already in NZ so big happy birthday to you La Mere :hugs:
> xxxx

Thanks so much, Lillian!!!:hugs: I'll be baking me a :cake: from scratch when I get up!!!!! Have a wonderful night ladies and I will talk to you all tomorrow!!!!:kiss:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

jrowenj could you do a prediction for me?? :)

Started having a look to see if i could find some more for you Betheney and here is what i have found :D


6th Jan 
Mrs Gibbo - TWINS! 
Sambatiki - Yellow
7th Jan 
Jellybean83 - Sadly miscarried 
Miracle2012 - Sadly miscarried 
28th Jan
Lisa84 - TWINS! - Yellow


----------



## Betheney

i don't understand, why are so many of you already being decided that you'll be induced between 37-38 weeks.....


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> My AF returned when Eva was 6 months. Still BF now at 21months

Is anyone else still BF? Would be interested to know if your little ones self wean as your milk changes. If not how do you plan to handle it?

Had my first baby dream last night & it was another boy! Always dreamt a girl with DS, but don't think that means anything. It's been so different this time that I am kind of expecting a girl though. Long wait to find out on 10th Sept!


----------



## Betheney

Done the following!! WOW WHAT AN UPDATE!!!!

5th Jan
Rockell8788 - Yellow
6th Jan 
Mrs Gibbo - TWINS! 
Maverick - yellow
Sambatiki - Yellow
7th Jan 
Jellybean83 - Sadly miscarried 
Miracle2012 - Sadly miscarried 
9th Jan
LeelouClaire - Yellow
Naya69 - Blue
11th Jan
Mrs Mel  Newbie Yellow
18th
Nikkilewis14 - 19th to 18th
26th Jan
Oorweeistyin - Newbie
28th Jan
Lisa84 - TWINS!  Yellow
29th Jan
Mommyof2peas - Newbie


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> My AF returned when Eva was 6 months. Still BF now at 21months
> 
> Is anyone else still BF? Would be interested to know if your little ones self wean as your milk changes. If not how do you plan to handle it?
> 
> Had my first baby dream last night & it was another boy! Always dreamt a girl with DS, but don't think that means anything. It's been so different this time that I am kind of expecting a girl though. Long wait to find out on 10th Sept!Click to expand...

I dunno i never gave tandem feeding much thought but looks like that's where we're heading, i don't think she'll self wean, she's too obsessed with the boob to ever consider self weaning, i know it changes to colostrum but i'm pretty sure that's not going to phase her. If she wants to have booby when the baby is here then she can have booby, i don't really mind.


----------



## mellywelly

Littlej, I think boy as your pg seems just like mine with ds.

Sonia, I'm bucking the trend and saying I'd change the name. But only because it's so popular. I love the name too. But my friends daughter is called it too. I think it's the no 1 most popular name in UK now. However, if you love it, keep it! Maybe when they know you are staying with it, maybe they will change there minds instead!


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone else have a tender abdomen? Its just above my pubic bone, and is tender only when I touch it. I have a horrible feeling it might be to do with my c-section scar and they will not let me labour this time either. Really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> I dunno i never gave tandem feeding much thought but looks like that's where we're heading, i don't think she'll self wean, she's too obsessed with the boob to ever consider self weaning, i know it changes to colostrum but i'm pretty sure that's not going to phase her. If she wants to have booby when the baby is here then she can have booby, i don't really mind.

You've got such a good attitude in just taking it as it comes. I'd like to be that laid back!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

5 and a half hours till my scan, nervous as hell. Wish me luck!


----------



## BlossomJ

Mrs Miggins said:


> 5 and a half hours till my scan, nervous as hell. Wish me luck!

Good luck! Hope it goes well! x


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> I dunno i never gave tandem feeding much thought but looks like that's where we're heading, i don't think she'll self wean, she's too obsessed with the boob to ever consider self weaning, i know it changes to colostrum but i'm pretty sure that's not going to phase her. If she wants to have booby when the baby is here then she can have booby, i don't really mind.
> 
> You've got such a good attitude in just taking it as it comes. I'd like to be that laid back!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I originally just wanted to last 12 months so now it's just whatever goes. I'm just letting Eva take the lead and whatever she wants is what we'll do.


----------



## EmyDra

Betheney said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> My AF returned when Eva was 6 months. Still BF now at 21months
> 
> Is anyone else still BF? Would be interested to know if your little ones self wean as your milk changes. If not how do you plan to handle it?
> 
> Had my first baby dream last night & it was another boy! Always dreamt a girl with DS, but don't think that means anything. It's been so different this time that I am kind of expecting a girl though. Long wait to find out on 10th Sept!Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno i never gave tandem feeding much thought but looks like that's where we're heading, i don't think she'll self wean, she's too obsessed with the boob to ever consider self weaning, i know it changes to colostrum but i'm pretty sure that's not going to phase her. If she wants to have booby when the baby is here then she can have booby, i don't really mind.Click to expand...

I wanted to tandem feed, but I've read a lot about it and I know it doesn't work for everyone, so trying not to set my sights too firmly on it. I thought my milk was drying up about 14 weeks, then at 16 it was back and there was loads again! I don't think he'd care what it tasted it, don't think he'll give up of his own accord, I'd like to wean him before he's 3 but we'll see how we go.
I think sharing boobs is the earliest form of sharing they could understand, think it adds a lovely 'link' to a siblings. And it feels very special to me since my children will only genetically be half-siblings.

Oh, and relaxed parenting is the way to go :) you can't really plan anything tbh, you just have to negotiate through and see what comes your way. I'm less stressed now than before I was a Mum!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> i don't understand, why are so many of you already being decided that you'll be induced between 37-38 weeks.....

I have type 1 diabetes and if my water broke on its own i can end up with an infection very quickly! Also.... Diabetic babies tend to be on the larger side and may need a c section...so far so good but they will not let me go past 38 weeks ... Im fine w it though.


----------



## Betheney

I have pretty much zero milk, i mean when i squeeze next to nothing comes out, i have no doubt she's sucking on empty boobs, but she doesn't really care so i don't really care. lol


----------



## jrowenj

Aruppe - girl!

Army - girl!

Mrs miggins - camt wait to see scan pics!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Aruppe - girl!
> 
> Army - girl!
> 
> Mrs miggins - camt wait to see scan pics!

20 weeks!!! Ur halfway there!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

I'm 20 weeks! Halfway to meeting my little man


----------



## CharlieO

Hello all, went to my MW appt yesterday, and she couldn't find the heartbeat on her doppler, so she packed me off to the hospital, and thankfully they found it there within about 3 seconds! So i can sympathise with those of you who were upset when you couldnt find it, but now i am SO glad i didn't buy one!! not a nice feeling at all. Other than that - all is well! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Aruppe - girl!
> 
> Army - girl!
> 
> Mrs miggins - camt wait to see scan pics!
> 
> 20 weeks!!! Ur halfway there!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeaaaa!!!! Sure doesn't feel like a cantoloupe in my belly. I'm still able to sleep on my stomach and in the mornings I have no bump. Its odd


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't worry Jaime. A girl on the PAL thread was absolutely tiny, even at full term she hardly had much of a bump, and she has just had an 8lb 1 baby girl! She must have been carrying her in her back!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol u wont be complaining about not havin a huge bump by the time month 9 rolls around lol.. Ull be saying get thiss little boy outtttta me!


----------



## jrowenj

Good points ladies! I feel bad everyone is having trouble sleeping and I'm sleeping like a damn baby!


----------



## Little J

Mrs. Miggins- Keep us posted!! :)

Charlie- Thats odd at 16 weeks the MW couldnt find the HB? that must have been scary!

I LOVE having my doppler, i find LO so fast. at my 12 week apt. the Dr. was shocked at how easy it was for her to find the HB also, she found it right when she placed it on my tummy!

I want then weekend to come and be over with already! Next week is just going to be so exciting!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just oredered my doppler this morning! So excited!


----------



## Lilahbear

Grrr I went to the dentist this morning because my teeth and lower jaw have been really sore and the dentist said I had broken a tooth and part of a filling and need the filling replaced. Has anybody else had an amalgam filling replaced while pregnant? The dentist said it is low risk, but I am still worried.


----------



## mellywelly

Can someone tell me how you pronounce the name Elias? Is it like eee-lee-as or hell-i-as? Or something completely different?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Eeee-lie-us


----------



## BlossomJ

EmyDra said:


> I wanted to tandem feed, but I've read a lot about it and I know it doesn't work for everyone, so trying not to set my sights too firmly on it. I thought my milk was drying up about 14 weeks, then at 16 it was back and there was loads again! I don't think he'd care what it tasted it, don't think he'll give up of his own accord, I'd like to wean him before he's 3 but we'll see how we go.
> I think sharing boobs is the earliest form of sharing they could understand, think it adds a lovely 'link' to a siblings. AI'm a vegetarian so just eat lots of beans for protein, make curries and stir fries and instead of eating meat if you don't feel like meat put beans in there, eat beans in your salads and eat some tofu too. But i wouldn't stress too much about protein as protein is kind of in everything and being deficient in protein is crazy crazy rare, people in developing countries aren't even protein deficient.nd it feels very special to me since my children will only genetically be half-siblings.
> 
> Oh, and relaxed parenting is the way to go :) you can't really plan anything tbh, you just have to negotiate through and see what comes your way. I'm less stressed now than before I was a Mum!


I totally agree with the relaxed patenting & learnt this with DS, but often find it hard being something of a natural worrier! There are just so many people with expectations who are ready to tell you that something isn't right or normal. We had massive issues getting DS to stay asleep for any length if time unless he was being touched. In the end he slept in our bed (from about 2 months) but with lots of opposition from health visitor, friends etc. however it worked for us & I wish we'd tried it sooner!

Not planning on doing it this time unless needed as DH & I did miss our 'alone time' ;) We'll just see what works though & hopefully will have more confidence to stick to our guns!


----------



## sassy_mom

Mango .. I am a mango!! woohoo!! 

Jrowen - Congrats on your cantaloupe. :happydance: I also am sleeping on my stomach and waking with no bump. I think maybe baby just moves or something. haha!

LittleJ - I am so excited for next week and I wish it would hurry up and get here. Come on wednesday!!

Mrs.Miggins - good luck at your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

Little J said:


> Mrs. Miggins- Keep us posted!! :)
> 
> Charlie- Thats odd at 16 weeks the MW couldnt find the HB? that must have been scary!
> 
> I LOVE having my doppler, i find LO so fast. at my 12 week apt. the Dr. was shocked at how easy it was for her to find the HB also, she found it right when she placed it on my tummy!
> 
> I want then weekend to come and be over with already! Next week is just going to be so exciting!

Not fun, but its hampered by the fact im not exactly slim!


----------



## Betheney

I know an Elias and we pronounce it differently.

ELLL-EEEE-US

EL like in Bell then E like in Me then US


----------



## Little J

Lilahbear said:


> Grrr I went to the dentist this morning because my teeth and lower jaw have been really sore and the dentist said I had broken a tooth and part of a filling and need the filling replaced. Has anybody else had an amalgam filling replaced while pregnant? The dentist said it is low risk, but I am still worried.

since i have been eating candy liike crazy! i went for my routine cleaning and they found a TINY TINY cavity :dohh: they say dental work can be done after the 1st trimester and its safe, i also confirmed this with my Dr. 

I am holding off tho to get it taken care of bc it was borderline needing to be filled, and hubby just had to have 11 cavities filled over the last 6 months! (he has such pretty perfectly straight teeth and brushes everyday morning and night but he didnt go for routine cleanings for 10 years!) GRRR that made me so mad he didnt take care of himself bc i had to help flip the bill of course bc i VOWED the day we got married whats his is mine. :dohh:


----------



## Little J

My cousins name is Elias James (we call him EJ) but we pronounce is just as Nik stated: EEEE-LIE-US

Nik- your going to LOVE your doppler, of you have problems as us on here! we are pros now! haha what kind did you get?


----------



## Little J

CharlieO said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Miggins- Keep us posted!! :)
> 
> Charlie- Thats odd at 16 weeks the MW couldnt find the HB? that must have been scary!
> 
> I LOVE having my doppler, i find LO so fast. at my 12 week apt. the Dr. was shocked at how easy it was for her to find the HB also, she found it right when she placed it on my tummy!
> 
> I want then weekend to come and be over with already! Next week is just going to be so exciting!
> 
> Not fun, but its hampered by the fact im not exactly slim!Click to expand...

I def. had fluff before falling pregnant, but my LO is still low... halfway between my belly button and my pubic bone. Its wierd bc my Dr. said LO attached anterior of my uterus which they say its harder for feel kicks etc but i def. feel little ones AND they say its harder to find HB with a doppler, but we find it right away every time, and so does the Dr.!


----------



## brieri1

Last day of my 19th week of pregnancy... My husband and I had a talk in disbelief last night about how we're going to be parents in 4 1/2 months... I mean, it was always inevitable since we started trying, but it just seems more and more real by the day with my little one kicking around in there and us finding out the gender on Tuesday.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i just went on babybeat and ordered it.. its like a 500$ one but i rented it for 27$ for the month :) i got some extra gel too!.


----------



## mellywelly

brieri1 said:


> Last day of my 19th week of pregnancy... My husband and I had a talk in disbelief last night about how we're going to be parents in 4 1/2 months... I mean, it was always inevitable since we started trying, but it just seems more and more real by the day with my little one kicking around in there and us finding out the gender on Tuesday.

Realisation didn't set in with ds untill I was in the maternity ward and they said they were going to induce labour, it was a omg I'm going to be a mum by tomorrow moment!


----------



## mellywelly

I like the name Elias buy if I couldn't work out how to pronounce it, chances are others wont either and I dont want him to constantly have to tell people, thats if he's a boy of course!


----------



## JCh

It's still SO surreal - I'm just looking forward to getting the nursery in order and having a baby shower - then being off work.... It will be pretty shocking for me too - just can't quite grasp it all. Very excited tho!


----------



## jrowenj

I love my doppler too!!! Nikki cant wait ti u get urs!!!

Im with u ladies on the surreal"ness" my husband and i both took a week off work next week and we are going to just spend time alone and really enjoy each other since we will never be alone again lol


----------



## brieri1

Sometimes I'll just be sitting there feeling the baby move and thinking to myself, "There's no way that's actually a baby." I know it sounds ridiculous, but its so crazy that I'm growing a person.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> Sometimes I'll just be sitting there feeling the baby move and thinking to myself, "There's no way that's actually a baby." I know it sounds ridiculous, but its so crazy that I'm growing a person.

Yeah crazy!


----------



## La Mere

Good morning ladies! How are y'all this morning? Hubby made blueberry pancakes for me this morning.. Yummy. Gonna get to work on my cake here in a little bit. Took some morning pica with Rayven, though she wasn't really cooperating lol. Hope you are all well!


----------



## JCh

This was one of the names i like but DH doesn't... Eli is a cute short version but ya, never thought about the difficulty in people not knowing it since it's not overly common...


----------



## sassy_mom

oh yummy! Blueberry pancakes!! Happy Birthday La Mere! I hope your cake is delicious!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Feeling like absolute crap-ola today. I woke up and got sick... tried to eat breakfast and i only ate half because i couldnt finish it... then i did some work from home and now my back is killing me from sitting at the computer... Just ate lunch and almost got sick off of that... Did anyone else get the Rh-negative shot? I had it the other day and ever since then my hearts like pounding out of my chest and i just feel like doopie. I dont know.. its prob not the shot, maybe i just need a nap lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

it is crazy... to have another person growing inside of you.. sometimes i dont think people really sit and think about it and grasp the situation.. Especially a human that you both made together and have equal qualities of both of you. INSANE. It all started as two single cells that collided... crazy!


----------



## La Mere

!


sassy_mom said:


> oh yummy! Blueberry pancakes!! Happy Birthday La Mere! I hope your cake is delicious!!!!

Thank you, Brandi! I hope so too... Especially since i'm making it myself lol:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy bday!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you have an awesome day!!! :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Happy Birthday!!!! :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!

Thank you, Nikki! :hugs:



jrowenj said:


> Happy bday!

Thanks, Jaime!:hugs:



DeedeeBeester said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you have an awesome day!!! :hugs:

Thank you so much, DeeDee! :hugs:



gingermango said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! :happydance:

Thank you, Ginger! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i just went on babybeat and ordered it.. its like a 500$ one but i rented it for 27$ for the month :) i got some extra gel too!.

u can use any water based gel from the store, like aloe vera gel. in case you run out :winkwink:


----------



## mammaspath

Happy Birthday La Mere!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Feeling like absolute crap-ola today. I woke up and got sick... tried to eat breakfast and i only ate half because i couldnt finish it... then i did some work from home and now my back is killing me from sitting at the computer... Just ate lunch and almost got sick off of that... Did anyone else get the Rh-negative shot? I had it the other day and ever since then my hearts like pounding out of my chest and i just feel like doopie. I dont know.. its prob not the shot, maybe i just need a nap lol!

i had a blood test and im RH+ do i dont need the shots.

Happy b-day LaMere!


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> Good morning ladies! How are y'all this morning? Hubby made blueberry pancakes for me this morning.. Yummy. Gonna get to work on my cake here in a little bit. Took some morning pica with Rayven, though she wasn't really cooperating lol. Hope you are all well!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DittyByrd

I finally had another "baby dream" last night. Feel free to laugh at me.

I was in a bedroom and knew it was time to breast feed my new baby. I had never seen the baby before so I was really excited to see him/her. My baby was a kitten!!! I was breast feeding a kitten. SMH. 

This is not the first dream I had where my baby was a dog or cat. What is wrong with me! Lol. 

I think maybe because I love my pets so much and have limited experience with children I am associating that bond and love the way I understand? Dreams are a crazy thing.

BTW - It was a girl.


----------



## ARuppe716

Happy birthday!! So many August mommies- mine is in a few weeks!!


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd - How strange, your analysis kind of makes sense I guess, but sometimes I think dreams are just plain weird! Doesn't sound like it was a bad dream though? I'm pretty sure I had one or two dreams in my last pregnancy that baby wasn't human... and I don't even have pets!

La Mere - Happy birthday. Hope you have a lovely day! x


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday La Mere!

We were able to do our scan today!!

It's







A













BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

mammaspath said:


> Happy Birthday La Mere!

Thank you, Mammaspath!! :hugs:



Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like absolute crap-ola today. I woke up and got sick... tried to eat breakfast and i only ate half because i couldnt finish it... then i did some work from home and now my back is killing me from sitting at the computer... Just ate lunch and almost got sick off of that... Did anyone else get the Rh-negative shot? I had it the other day and ever since then my hearts like pounding out of my chest and i just feel like doopie. I dont know.. its prob not the shot, maybe i just need a nap lol!
> 
> i had a blood test and im RH+ do i dont need the shots.
> 
> Happy b-day LaMere!Click to expand...

Thank you, Little J! :hugs:



ARuppe716 said:


> Happy birthday!! So many August mommies- mine is in a few weeks!!

Thank you, ARuppe!!! :hugs:



BlossomJ said:


> DittyByrd - How strange, your analysis kind of makes sense I guess, but sometimes I think dreams are just plain weird! Doesn't sound like it was a bad dream though? I'm pretty sure I had one or two dreams in my last pregnancy that baby wasn't human... and I don't even have pets!
> 
> La Mere - Happy birthday. Hope you have a lovely day! x

Thank you, Blossom!!! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> Happy Birthday La Mere!
> 
> We were able to do our scan today!!
> 
> It's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thank you, AJ! :hugs: Congrats on your little boy! So excited for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaaaa AJ!!!!!!!!!!!! Another boyyyyyyy in th e clan!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats AJ!! Looks like Jrowen was right! haha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats aj!! So exciting to find out!:) now u can go shop!!!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Congrats AJ!! Looks like Jrowen was right! haha!

No, i guessed girl :dohh:


----------



## mommyof2peas

DittyByrd said:


> I finally had another "baby dream" last night. Feel free to laugh at me.
> 
> I was in a bedroom and knew it was time to breast feed my new baby. I had never seen the baby before so I was really excited to see him/her. My baby was a kitten!!! I was breast feeding a kitten. SMH.
> 
> This is not the first dream I had where my baby was a dog or cat. What is wrong with me! Lol.
> 
> I think maybe because I love my pets so much and have limited experience with children I am associating that bond and love the way I understand? Dreams are a crazy thing.
> 
> BTW - It was a girl.

Having dreams about breastfeeding Animals during pregnancy , is really common:)


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats AJ!! Looks like Jrowen was right! haha!
> 
> No, i guessed girl :dohh:Click to expand...

haha! I thought you told her boy. I guess with all the guessing yesterday I forgot who was who.


----------



## mommyof2peas

mellywelly said:


> Can someone tell me how you pronounce the name Elias? Is it like eee-lee-as or hell-i-as? Or something completely different?

It's a old name pronounced E-li-as :thumbup:


----------



## gingermango

Welcome to team blue AJ :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> My AF returned when Eva was 6 months. Still BF now at 21months
> 
> Is anyone else still BF? Would be interested to know if your little ones self wean as your milk changes. If not how do you plan to handle it?
> 
> Had my first baby dream last night & it was another boy! Always dreamt a girl with DS, but don't think that means anything. It's been so different this time that I am kind of expecting a girl though. Long wait to find out on 10th Sept!Click to expand...

Im still BF my 14month old. At first I just wanted to make it a year, then when I found out I was pregnant I wanted to tandem feed. I'm pretty sure my milk is gone at this point. But she still likes to nurse first thing in the morning and right before bed. I love our time together. I hope that it will help Amelia from being super jealous when the new baby comes. 

But if she self weans before then I'll be ok too. We made it over a year and Im beyond excited and proud of us both for doing so well :)


----------



## brieri1

Congratulations AJ! I can't believe our little group is slowly but surely filling in the gender blanks! When did we get so far along?


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats aj!!


----------



## gingermango

Ok ladies I now have people asking when Im due so I think my bump is looking more bump like than fat like lol so Im gonna share :flower:

15+6 weeks

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/JODEESTANLEY/156.jpg

18+3 weeks (today)

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/JODEESTANLEY/183.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Lovely, ginger!


----------



## mommyof2peas

number 4 is really doing a number on me lol
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jrowenj

mommyof2peas said:


> number 4 is really doing a number on me lol

tooo cute!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> Congratulations AJ! I can't believe our little group is slowly but surely filling in the gender blanks! When did we get so far along?

God only knows! It's been a blast sharing with y'all!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> i just went on babybeat and ordered it.. its like a 500$ one but i rented it for 27$ for the month :) i got some extra gel too!.
> 
> u can use any water based gel from the store, like aloe vera gel. in case you run out :winkwink:Click to expand...

I actually use my husbands hair gel, works great! :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

It does seem like it has flown by all of a sudden!! It really is fun sharing this time with all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy birthday. 

AJ - congratulations

Ginger - gorgeous! No fluff there, just beautiful x


----------



## darkstar

Happy birthday La Mere

Congrats AJ


----------



## Little J

ginger: your 15+6 week bump just IDENTICLE to mine right now!! Now i can imagine what ill look like at 18 weeks! haha very cute :flower:

AJ: YAY FOR A BOY!!!!!! so what olv wives tales did you do? and what were the results? what is your little names heart rate?

Anymore gender scans this week or monday/tuesday of next week?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Any of you know how old La Mere is now? I'm not sure if 22...

It is 22. Found it :)


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> ginger: your 15+6 week bump just IDENTICLE to mine right now!! Now i can imagine what ill look like at 18 weeks! haha very cute :flower:
> 
> AJ: YAY FOR A BOY!!!!!! so what olv wives tales did you do? and what were the results? what is your little names heart rate?
> 
> Anymore gender scans this week or monday/tuesday of next week?

BTW the heartrate thing doesn't predict! I just used my doppler and my boy's heartrate is still in the 150's! 

And check out this thread I posted! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...084209-babys-heart-rate-gender-predictor.html


----------



## mellywelly

Have any of you that are having no 2 or more had complety different pg symptoms but having the same sex?


----------



## jrowenj

Half way mark!!!!!


----------



## els1022

Little J said:


> ginger: your 15+6 week bump just IDENTICLE to mine right now!! Now i can imagine what ill look like at 18 weeks! haha very cute :flower:
> 
> AJ: YAY FOR A BOY!!!!!! so what olv wives tales did you do? and what were the results? what is your little names heart rate?
> 
> Anymore gender scans this week or monday/tuesday of next week?

My scan is Tuesday!! But still on the fence of team yellow.:winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

Little J said:


> AJ: YAY FOR A BOY!!!!!! so what olv wives tales did you do? and what were the results? what is your little names heart rate?

Chinese gender predictions were all different, some said girl, some said boy.
I did the baking soda test and didn't get even one bubble! Still haven't been told what the heart rate is, so not sure about that.

so far the name we're leaning towards is Cayde Elian Romero, DH's name is Carlos so he wants baby to have a C name as well and Romero is DH's middle name. We're still kind of looking tho.


----------



## Soniamillie01

jrowenj said:


> Half way mark!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 456123

Wish Ihad a beautiful bump, know it will come. Yours is GORGOUES!

Is anyone else still suffering with itchying? Mines driving me mental, seems much worse today but has calmed down since I've cooled down as was so hot. Hands and feet fine. Is mainly arms, legs and boobs. May call midwife in morning just for an opInion x


----------



## AJThomas

Sonia i itch a bit sometimes, legs, arms and tummy but mine usually stops if i rub some lotion on it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

May try that. I seem to have been worse today. The rash on my legs has cleared up and am using the cream that I have left to sooth other itchy bits. No rashes though at all. I'll try extra moisturising. X


----------



## sassy_mom

So cute Jrowen!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

20 week scan went great! Meet baby 

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/134931f1.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have been feeling baby, but I feel like movements on my cervix, like moonwalking or something LOL I know I read something about baby being bellow here, I kind remember by who. I know baby is high when I hear heartbeat, but just found it weird when I was sitting and felt baby having a blast on my cervix. Any one felt the same?

Other than that, haven't really felt much of baby :(


----------



## AJThomas

DeeDee sometimes i wonder if it's baby's hands. I know for a fact he's head down but i still feel small taps down near my cervix, and then seconds later i'll feel massive kicks up near my belly button, so either it's his hands down there, or if he's turning somersaults. :)


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats on your gorgeous boy AJ!! So exciting!

Lovely bumps ladies, still waiting for mine!!!

Hope everyone is well!

xxxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> DeeDee sometimes i wonder if it's baby's hands. I know for a fact he's head down but i still feel small taps down near my cervix, and then seconds later i'll feel massive kicks up near my belly button, so either it's his hands down there, or if he's turning somersaults. :)

Oh thank you! I was joking around with baby: "Don't you be knocking to come out now, it ain't your time..." With my little southern fake accent. Hahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I have been feeling baby, but I feel like movements on my cervix, like moonwalking or something LOL I know I read something about baby being bellow here, I kind remember by who. I know baby is high when I hear heartbeat, but just found it weird when I was sitting and felt baby having a blast on my cervix. Any one felt the same?
> 
> Other than that, haven't really felt much of baby :(


I feel baby kick really low and then sometimes it moves and I feel it a little higher up. It mostly stays really low .... guess it is just the way they are facing.


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> I have been feeling baby, but I feel like movements on my cervix, like moonwalking or something LOL I know I read something about baby being bellow here, I kind remember by who. I know baby is high when I hear heartbeat, but just found it weird when I was sitting and felt baby having a blast on my cervix. Any one felt the same?
> 
> Other than that, haven't really felt much of baby :(

Same here but when I saw doctor yesterday he said it was normal


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy birthday la mere hope u have a good one :)


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> I finally had another "baby dream" last night. Feel free to laugh at me.
> 
> I was in a bedroom and knew it was time to breast feed my new baby. I had never seen the baby before so I was really excited to see him/her. My baby was a kitten!!! I was breast feeding a kitten. SMH.
> 
> This is not the first dream I had where my baby was a dog or cat. What is wrong with me! Lol.
> 
> I think maybe because I love my pets so much and have limited experience with children I am associating that bond and love the way I understand? Dreams are a crazy thing.
> 
> BTW - It was a girl.

Lol made me laught


----------



## Kaiecee

Aj congrats on ur baby boy :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Grr, where is La Mere, hahahaha. I made something for her and left it on her journal, but she's got me anxious she hasn't seen it LOL I suck at patience...


----------



## gingermango

mellywelly said:


> Have any of you that are having no 2 or more had complety different pg symptoms but having the same sex?

Yes, I bloomed with ds with this time my skin and hair is horrendous. With ds I had sickness with everything I ate, this time I had to eat to stop myself being sick.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

This little girl in my belly has literally taken ever ounce of beauty I had!!! I know when she is born I will say it was worth it, but danggggg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/16weekbump.jpg

My barely there 16 week bump :(


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/16weekbump.jpg
> 
> My barely there 16 week bump :(

Oh Nikki that looks about me too & I'm 18 weeks!!! Very neat though :)

Cute new profile pic too! I must learn to upload pics!!

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank lillian! It was from the photobooth at our wedding :) lol


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> Happy birthday La Mere
> 
> Congrats AJ

Thank you, darkstar!



Soniamillie01 said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> AJ - congratulations
> 
> Ginger - gorgeous! No fluff there, just beautiful x

Thank you Sonia!



Kaiecee said:


> Happy birthday la mere hope u have a good one :)

Thank you Kaiecee!



DeedeeBeester said:


> Grr, where is La Mere, hahahaha. I made something for her and left it on her journal, but she's got me anxious she hasn't seen it LOL I suck at patience...

:haha: here I am DeeDee! I love it, thank you so much :hugs:

Ginger: lovely bump!

Nikki: your little bump is adorable! I love your new profile pic too!


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thank lillian! It was from the photobooth at our wedding :) lol

Photo booths seem to produce the cutest pics, might have to try that one day :)


----------



## La Mere

Well, ladies I am gonna head to bed! It's been a tiring day... Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes! I'm so glad to have such a lovely group of ladies to share this pregnancy with! :hug: to everyone!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ladies keep your fingers crossed for us. DH had an interview today and it went really well! We are hoping that by next week he will be employed again. 

Nikki - cute tiny bump! It may be a blessing once November rolls around. 

La Mere - I hope you enjoyed your birthday! I always love birthdays! 

Baby is really starting to be active now. I love feeling it! I am excited when DD can feel it. That will make her giggle!


----------



## AJThomas

ooooh, good luck to u and DH Sassy!!


----------



## darkstar

The two H's could be the death of me.

Heartburn and Haemerroids. Ugggghh. I'm feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

Could you add me to January 28th please :) So far we are team yellow!!


----------



## Betheney

luvnmybumpx4 said:


> Could you add me to January 28th please :) So far we are team yellow!!

Hey love are you staying team yellow or just team yellow until you have a scan?


----------



## Kaiecee

Lillian33 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/16weekbump.jpg
> 
> My barely there 16 week bump :(
> 
> Oh Nikki that looks about me too & I'm 18 weeks!!! Very neat though :)
> 
> Cute new profile pic too! I must learn to upload pics!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

its so cute!
mine is so big already but im thioinking its cuz its my 3rd lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - That could be me! Very little bump at the moment, but I'm sure I'll balloon out soon!

Sassy - Really hope DH gets the job. Fingers crossed! Did get the impression he'd like it there too? x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Morning ladies. Going to get this itchy checked out today, hoping it's nothing but best to check. Will let you know how we get on x


----------



## mellywelly

Mrs Miggins said:


> 20 week scan went great! Meet baby
> 
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/134931f1.jpg

What a beautiful pic, baby has a lovely profile. I take it you decided to stay team yellow?


----------



## mellywelly

I had a dream last night that we were at the 20 week scan and the sonographer got really excited and screamed its a boy! Me and dh just looked at each other disappointedly. It's made me feel really crappie this morning.


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you that are having no 2 or more had complety different pg symptoms but having the same sex?
> 
> Yes, I bloomed with ds with this time my skin and hair is horrendous. With ds I had sickness with everything I ate, this time I had to eat to stop myself being sick.Click to expand...

Thanks, won't read anything into different symptoms then.


----------



## Celestine

Can you please add me to Team Blue? We are blessed with a boy. :flower:


----------



## gingermango

Celestine said:


> Can you please add me to Team Blue? We are blessed with a boy. :flower:

Welcome to team Blue!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Evening ladies :)

Fingers firmly crossed for u & DH Sassy!

Beautiful pic mrs miggins!

Really hope your itching eases up Sonia, you've been suffering too long now!!

Ooh I'm sorry You woke up on a bad note Melly-don't worry though, just a dream!

Congrats on your team blue Celestine!

Hooray for another weekend!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Congrats to all the ladies who have been finding out if they are pink or blue. It is so exciting! We are staying team yellow, so I am living vicariously through you guys!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im an onionnnnnn! Woop woop!


----------



## Betheney

I'm a juicy juicy mango. WWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

I'm a juicy juicy mango. WWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Little J

Mrs Miggins- i cant believe your holding out on us!!! I wanna know if its a pink or blue JB! :blush:

Nik- Cute bump! So petite :thumbup:

The boys are beating the girls now (i think?) 

weve got quite a few gender scans next week :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Were all excited about gender scans now! Cant wait til the time comes when we all start having these precious little bundles :)


----------



## jrowenj

Morning ladies! I'm going on "vacation" starting tonight so no bnb for me for a week!


----------



## duckytwins

I'm a mango too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Have a good vacation! Going anywhere special!?


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> Morning ladies! I'm going on "vacation" starting tonight so no bnb for me for a week!

Jaime its gonna take you another week after that to catch up!!! There are so many gender scan etc happening in the next week!

Have a lovely relaxing time though :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmmm maybe I will check in a few times next week! I can't resist a gender scan!

We aren't going anywhere. We are just taking the week off together and doing relaxing stuff all week! We live 5 mins from the beach so probably spend some time lounging at the beach, go to nice dinners, maybe get a massage!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Hmmmm maybe I will check in a few times next week! I can't resist a gender scan!
> 
> We aren't going anywhere. We are just taking the week off together and doing relaxing stuff all week! We live 5 mins from the beach so probably spend some time lounging at the beach, go to nice dinners, maybe get a massage!

I hope that includes some retail therapy too, shopping! Hope u have a great week off. I can't wait for a bit of a staycation - sometimes it's all you need. :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay! Hubby and I booked a vacation for next week months ago before we got pregnant so this is a nice little babymoon :) We are going down to Virginia for a week and then when we get back we have our gender scan!


----------



## claireb86

12 days till our scan, hurry up!
I hope it's a girl otherwise the baby will have no name lol.
Our little boy is called Jacob Michael does anyone have any suggestions of boys names that go?
Our surname is Gibson


----------



## brieri1

Spending the weekend in Vegas for my family reunion, my husband's side of the family, so I'll be gone for a couple days. 19 weeks today! Yay! Since today is the first day of the 20th week, making this the halfway mark week! Oh, and Tuesday is my ultrasound, so 4 more days!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yeaaa i think we are waiting til november or october to go to boston for the weekend, we wanted to go whale watching and stuff and my hubbies never been there,.. not like we can drink, but hubby can indulge in a few beverages if hed like lol


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm maybe I will check in a few times next week! I can't resist a gender scan!
> 
> We aren't going anywhere. We are just taking the week off together and doing relaxing stuff all week! We live 5 mins from the beach so probably spend some time lounging at the beach, go to nice dinners, maybe get a massage!
> 
> I hope that includes some retail therapy too, shopping! Hope u have a great week off. I can't wait for a bit of a staycation - sometimes it's all you need. :)Click to expand...

Definitely hitting the outlet stores!!!!!

This is our first time doing a "stay"cation! We are saving up money because we are fully renovating the downstairs so we didn't want to go nuts with a vacation. My husband is going to book a vacation for just the two of us for around the time the baby is 6 months old. He said we will need it and appreciate it! hahaha!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jamie - have a fab week together.

Well, went for bloods after speaking with the midwive. She said she didn't think it was Obstetric Cholestatis (spl?) but wanted to make sure. They butchered me :( I am never good vein wise for blood, well not since being pregnant so wasn't expecting a great experience! She found a vein straight off but went so deep that my whole arm tensed and she struggled to get the needle out. Midwife called back and said no OC which is good and bloods are perfect considering gestational - all as expected. She said the itching could be extra blood circulating, heat, stretching - who knows! When I go back for my scan (in 12 sleeps!) am to be retested to make sure, and then again when back for gestational diabetes two weeks after that. Doesn't solve the itch and she recommended some products that are ok to use and may help so will see how we get on.
Am relieved that it is nothing too much to worry about!

I did get to listen in on little one - she said well as you're hear let's have a listen! She did at one point consider a scan and my eyes nearly popped out of my head as knew it wasn't really an option but said they were so busy so couldn't do but didn't really need it! I did say to hubby this morning if they scan what do you want me to do re: gender. I was happy to say I didn't want to know as coming in two weeks with hubby but he was like no way, find out!

Thanks for your amazing support ladies - as always x


----------



## CharlieO

Nikkilewis14 said:


> yeaaa i think we are waiting til november or october to go to boston for the weekend, we wanted to go whale watching and stuff and my hubbies never been there,.. not like we can drink, but hubby can indulge in a few beverages if hed like lol

I AM JEALOUS! We've been to Boston for the last three years, and absolutly love it. (In fact I think our bump was made in Boston! ha! sorry if thats TMI!) and we're not going to be able to fit another trip before baby arrives. We love it so much we'd leave the UK if hubby was allowed to do his job there, but they only have american nationals working for air traffic control :( We loved the whale watching, quincy market and of course spending time at Fenway! I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## duckytwins

I live about 2 hours from Boston! I haven't been there in forever! We love to go to Salem, though!


----------



## CharlieO

duckytwins said:


> I live about 2 hours from Boston! I haven't been there in forever! We love to go to Salem, though!

Oh me too! I love the Peabody museum!


----------



## La Mere

18 weeks today! Yay for sweet potatoes! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

LittleJ - Just 5 more days for us!! I know you have to be as excited as I am! I am going crazy over here!!! What time do you go for your scan?? Mine is at 1:30 eastern time. Since DH is in between jobs, I probably won't spend a lot of time or money to do any shopping so I'll be able to come back and give my update. I do have to see the doctor after my scan but hoping that won't take long as I will be too excited to sit and talk to her. hahaha! :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Another Boston fan here! It was the first holiday I had with DH & our first visit to the US... plus I studied planning & landscape at Uni & I'm a bit of an Olmstead geek - made DH walk the entire emerald necklace while we were there!

Really want to go back!


----------



## AJThomas

Here's my little darling

https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20120810-00266.jpg


----------



## Kitsch

Can you add me to January 7th please, we're team :blue:! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

And I live in Boston! Unfortunately it's the horrible crappie Boston in UK lol


----------



## sassy_mom

AJ I love the bowtie!!!! So cute!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> LittleJ - Just 5 more days for us!! I know you have to be as excited as I am! I am going crazy over here!!! What time do you go for your scan?? Mine is at 1:30 eastern time. Since DH is in between jobs, I probably won't spend a lot of time or money to do any shopping so I'll be able to come back and give my update. I do have to see the doctor after my scan but hoping that won't take long as I will be too excited to sit and talk to her. hahaha! :haha:

Oh i am so PUMPED beyond belief! Every store im in i have to stop and look at baby clothes! But i refrain from buying anything until i know the sex next week!

My apt. isnt until 5pm Central time :/ i had to make the apt for when hubby can make it after work, time is going to DRAG that day!


----------



## Little J

wow another one for team blue! 

i wonder if that mean girl scans are coming up soon!?

haha i keep telling hubby more and more it might be a girl, so he gets prepared! (i dont want him to get let down bc in his heart he really wants a boy)


----------



## AJThomas

sassy_mom said:


> AJ I love the bowtie!!!! So cute!

i didn't know it got posted, i can't see the bowtie from my side, glad u can see it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> LittleJ - Just 5 more days for us!! I know you have to be as excited as I am! I am going crazy over here!!! What time do you go for your scan?? Mine is at 1:30 eastern time. Since DH is in between jobs, I probably won't spend a lot of time or money to do any shopping so I'll be able to come back and give my update. I do have to see the doctor after my scan but hoping that won't take long as I will be too excited to sit and talk to her. hahaha! :haha:
> 
> Oh i am so PUMPED beyond belief! Every store im in i have to stop and look at baby clothes! But i refrain from buying anything until i know the sex next week!
> 
> My apt. isnt until 5pm Central time :/ i had to make the apt for when hubby can make it after work, time is going to DRAG that day!Click to expand...



DH knows now that no matter what store we are in, if there is a baby section, we are going there. :haha: He's use to it now. I go oh look isn't this cute? Oh how about this? What about this? And he said yep uh huh. lol!!! I cannot wait to find out so now when I find that cute item, I can actually buy it!!!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> LittleJ - Just 5 more days for us!! I know you have to be as excited as I am! I am going crazy over here!!! What time do you go for your scan?? Mine is at 1:30 eastern time. Since DH is in between jobs, I probably won't spend a lot of time or money to do any shopping so I'll be able to come back and give my update. I do have to see the doctor after my scan but hoping that won't take long as I will be too excited to sit and talk to her. hahaha! :haha:
> 
> Oh i am so PUMPED beyond belief! Every store im in i have to stop and look at baby clothes! But i refrain from buying anything until i know the sex next week!
> 
> My apt. isnt until 5pm Central time :/ i had to make the apt for when hubby can make it after work, time is going to DRAG that day!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DH knows now that no matter what store we are in, if there is a baby section, we are going there. :haha: He's use to it now. I go oh look isn't this cute? Oh how about this? What about this? And he said yep uh huh. lol!!! I cannot wait to find out so now when I find that cute item, I can actually buy it!!!Click to expand...

I can't wait to find out what you two are having! Its weird how excited i get about hearing what you ladies who are finding out are having, when i'm staying team :yellow:!


----------



## Little J

AJThomas said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> AJ I love the bowtie!!!! So cute!
> 
> i didn't know it got posted, i can't see the bowtie from my side, glad u can see it.Click to expand...

i cant see the bowtie either?


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> LittleJ - Just 5 more days for us!! I know you have to be as excited as I am! I am going crazy over here!!! What time do you go for your scan?? Mine is at 1:30 eastern time. Since DH is in between jobs, I probably won't spend a lot of time or money to do any shopping so I'll be able to come back and give my update. I do have to see the doctor after my scan but hoping that won't take long as I will be too excited to sit and talk to her. hahaha! :haha:
> 
> Oh i am so PUMPED beyond belief! Every store im in i have to stop and look at baby clothes! But i refrain from buying anything until i know the sex next week!
> 
> My apt. isnt until 5pm Central time :/ i had to make the apt for when hubby can make it after work, time is going to DRAG that day!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DH knows now that no matter what store we are in, if there is a baby section, we are going there. :haha: He's use to it now. I go oh look isn't this cute? Oh how about this? What about this? And he said yep uh huh. lol!!! I cannot wait to find out so now when I find that cute item, I can actually buy it!!!Click to expand...

Im always like "isnt this cute... omg, awww, look how cute!" hubby is like "you think everything is cute..." haha when he sees me walking a different direction in a store hes like "i know where your going, come back!" haha


----------



## La Mere

AJ- that bowtie is adorable!


----------



## mommyof2peas

We were so bad with the "awww isnt this cute" with our daughter that my 3 year old son now sees baby cloths and says "Awwwww thats so cute!" LOL


----------



## Little J

mommyof2peas said:


> We were so bad with the "awww isnt this cute" with our daughter that my 3 year old son now sees baby cloths and says "Awwwww thats so cute!" LOL

haha thats funny:haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

AJThomas said:


> Here's my little darling
> 
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20120810-00266.jpg

Lol I love ur pic so cute congrats on ur little boy :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So I had an us the 24th but then I moved and now they will call me between 24th of August to the 14th of september for My us which really sucks :( I would have kept my other appt. but it's too far I guess I just need to have patients 

Hope all u ladies are having a good day :)


----------



## mammaspath

i hope i get team pink!!!


----------



## Little J

mammaspath said:


> i hope i get team pink!!!

haha im excited for either! :happydance: itll be alot more fun dressing up little girls tho, SUCH cute clothes

AJ: i finally see the bow now!


----------



## darkstar

Statistically aren't there generally more girls born than boys


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aj Congrats!!

Oh yea I forgot about salem! Love quincy market and just the whole feel about boston! The little pubs (even tho alcohol is off limits lol) but I just.. i dont know.. :)

I live about an hour or so from NYC.. is it bad that i cringe when hubby wants to go see a show there... ?? We just saw tosh.0 there and i dont ever wanna go back for another 10 years.. lol.. the first two times were fun, now not so much... haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The pic i posted yesterday was last friday at 16 weeks.. and this is me today at 17 weeks :) I seeeeee change :)!!

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/17weeks1.jpg


been getting this like sharp shooting pains in my pubic area today. allllll day... i heard its just ligaments so not freakin out about it, but boy do they hurt!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> So I had an us the 24th but then I moved and now they will call me between 24th of August to the 14th of september for My us which really sucks :( I would have kept my other appt. but it's too far I guess I just need to have patients
> 
> Hope all u ladies are having a good day :)

patience is so hard when u want to know soooo badly!!! were all here to help u through it! :)


----------



## EmyDra

I've tried my doppler (angelsounds) twice now and can't get anything other than my HB, is there a knack to it?


----------



## EmyDra

I read that statically (not sure how they know this) more boys are conceived but more girls are born.


----------



## jrowenj

Emy did u watch yputube vids of how to use it? It helps know where to place it


----------



## ARuppe716

I love how many easy coast gals there are here! Nikki where in PA are you? I'm like 20 minutes over the border in NJ!

We're headed into Philly tonight to see the Cardinals play( originally from st. Louis) and I have my cardinals maternity shirt on! Yay for baby's first game!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Right by scranton :) near the poconos !


----------



## AJThomas

Little J the bow shows up on my phone but not on my laptop for some reason. Oh well, its not that big of a deal I suppose.


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Right by scranton :) near the poconos !

My cousins are all in scranton


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Right by scranton :) near the poconos !

I went to undergrad in Scranton!



ARuppe716 said:


> I love how many easy coast gals there are here! Nikki where in PA are you? I'm like 20 minutes over the border in NJ!
> 
> We're headed into Philly tonight to see the Cardinals play( originally from st. Louis) and I have my cardinals maternity shirt on! Yay for baby's first game!!

And I am 20 minutes from the stadium!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

What a day. I feel like I've been half asleep all day long. Thank God it's Friday!


----------



## jrowenj

OK! I am signing off!!! I will miss you ladies! I will def sneak and lurk next week!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> OK! I am signing off!!! I will miss you ladies! I will def sneak and lurk next week!!!

have a good vacation :)


----------



## duckytwins

EmyDra said:


> I've tried my doppler (angelsounds) twice now and can't get anything other than my HB, is there a knack to it?

Emy, I had a lot of trouble finding the heartboop. I finally found it just under my belly button. I know you need to press pretty firmly.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hha small world!


----------



## ARuppe716

So many of us near each other!! I'm in hunterdon county :) we should have a big playdate someday!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yessss!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Woah, 9 women pregnant on my Facebook!


----------



## Betheney

i'm still not pregnant on my facebook, i kept thinking i'd wait till 25 weeks and let it slip but now i'm wondering if i could make it fulltime, it's quite the fun game seeing how far i'll get before anybody knows


----------



## Leinzlove

Team :blue: is taking over in here. :)


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

Betheney said:


> luvnmybumpx4 said:
> 
> 
> Could you add me to January 28th please :) So far we are team yellow!!
> 
> Hey love are you staying team yellow or just team yellow until you have a scan?Click to expand...

Well I thought about keeping it a surprise but I'm not really sure I am strong enough, I will probably cave and find out :dohh: I'm really crossing my fingers for :blue:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney said:


> i'm still not pregnant on my facebook, i kept thinking i'd wait till 25 weeks and let it slip but now i'm wondering if i could make it fulltime, it's quite the fun game seeing how far i'll get before anybody knows

Would be funny to just post a pic of baby when born and see what reaction you get.


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i'm still not pregnant on my facebook, i kept thinking i'd wait till 25 weeks and let it slip but now i'm wondering if i could make it fulltime, it's quite the fun game seeing how far i'll get before anybody knows
> 
> Would be funny to just post a pic of baby when born and see what reaction you get.Click to expand...

That's my thinking too, it would be rather amusing. I mean the people i interact with on facebook have asked "when are you having another one" and i'll PM them that we're pregnant, so it's more just the general masses on FB that don't know.


----------



## duckytwins

I have to say, I'm kinda tired of waking up at 7 every morning, despite what time I go to bed. What's with 7am???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wake up at 7 am too bc my puppy wakes us up at the same time everyday lol. If we move she thinks its time to jump, lick and hug.....shes too cute so i have to get up!


----------



## Betheney

everyone thinks it's weird Eva's bedtime is 9:30pm but all i can say is "why would i make it 7pm?? then i have to get up at 7am?? gross, 9:30am for me thanks"


----------



## duckytwins

I hear ya! The boys go to bed at 8 during the school year because we HAVE to get up at 7, but during the summer, I let them stay up later so they'll sleep later. Why I'm up at 7 despite going to bed close to midnight is beyond me!! I need at least 9 hours of sleep and I don't seem to be getting it. Preparing me for baby, maybe??? :rofl:


----------



## Betheney

my sleep is all over the place because i CAN NOT get through an entire day without a nap, i've always been like that even before i was pregnant, but some of my naps are lasting 4-5hours :-/ despite sleeping at least 8 the night before but that means the following night i go to bed crazy late because i've napped so long during the day. Today i napped 2:30pm-6:30pm so i'll probably be up till 3am *sigh* it's not ideal but i just can't stay awake in the afternoons.


----------



## duckytwins

Me too!!! I have fibromyalgia, so getting through a day without a nap is really hard when I'm not pg. Mine usually only last 2 hours at most, though. But by the end of the night, I'm exhausted and have no problem falling asleep. I know I'm not getting decent sleep because I wake up with sore hips, or having to pee, or too hot, etc. But then without fail, at 7am (despite having not gotten enough good sleep), I'm wide awake!! I really shouldn't complain, it was 3am, 5am, 6am for a while there.


----------



## Betheney

My night time sleeps can occasionally be bad but generally I'm sleeping through fine. I'm not looking forward to third tri. With Eva I was awake every 1.5-2hours to swap sides because of hip pain. I'm also not looking forward to when my body starts waking constantly to get me used to having a newborn, I know it's necessary but those preggo weeks suck!!


----------



## snowangel187

Holy crap. I'm thinking no more vacations for the rest of pregnancy. Tho dh is trying to talk me into a Vegas trip end of October. I told him I don't think so because I won't be able to "drink" his losses at the casinos. I mean of he's losing at the tables I should be getting the free booze. Am I right? :rofl: 

Anyways I am home. Took me most of yesterday to get caught up on just this thread!! Happy belated birthday to the ladies I misses while away. And congrats to all the new pink and blue jelly beans. :hugs: Now that I'm caught up I think I'll go unpack my suitcases, dh is getting annoyed they're still sitting waiting to be unpacked. He's a little OCD. :haha:

I'll be back to update later!!! :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome back snow! I'd tell him if the cases annoy him that much he could always do them himself :winkwink:

I've started to wake at 6.30 every morning, and I'm totally fed up of it! Ds has always been a strange child sleep wise, if he goes to bed late he will get up earlier than normal. To get a lay in, he needs to go to bed earlier than normal. Very odd! He now gets up at 7 am most mornings, school or not. Can't remember the last time we slept til 9.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We need to go to my husbands parents house because of his truck again. Grrr... but finally I think he is accepting the fact that we need a new car. He is just too attached to this one because he rebuilt it all up by himself, while he was still in high school, but man... we need reliable, not attachments. His dad is being nice enough though to offer to buy it from him, we do need a better one for when baby comes. See ya monday ladies.


----------



## Saphira

I'd love to join! :wave: Have a January Jellybean due on the 25th. We found out Thursday it's a baby girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome saphira :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Welcome Saphira!! wow at all the jellybeans we have now!!! :D 

Ahhh ... it just occurred to me that it is only 4 more days until we get to add our jellybean color!!! YAY!!! Well now I am all excited all over again!! I cannot wait to know what :baby: is!


----------



## Saphira

Thanks! Very exciting sassy_mom! Looking forward to hearing what you're having. :)


----------



## duckytwins

Monday sure can't come quick enough over here! :rofl: This is probably the ONLY time I'll ever say I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## Soniamillie01

11 sleeps for me!


----------



## darkstar

Welcome Saphira

I have to wait until the 27th! Feels like an eternity


----------



## mammaspath

um i have to wait til september


----------



## mommyof2peas

mammaspath said:


> um i have to wait til september

I might be with you. I have a apt on the 20th and I HOPE he will let me get my gender scan from there. Maybe if I ask really sweetly LOL This is my 3rd pregnancy with this OB, so we have been through some stuff together.


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies I saw this and thought it was funny and I would share...https://perezitos.com/2012-08-10-can-sperm-cure-morning-sickness?from=PHheadline


----------



## Betheney

That theory has been around for a while I see it pop up in first tri occasionally, but it always makes me laugh!


----------



## gingermango

Cant wait to be a mango on monday lol.

Also next saturday Im a bridesmaid, but Ive definitly popped since my last fitting two weeks ago so bump may get squished lol

Then on the 20th we will have our anomoly scan, we already know its a bootiful baby boy, but still very excited to see him again :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Lauren021406 said:


> Ladies I saw this and thought it was funny and I would share...https://perezitos.com/2012-08-10-can-sperm-cure-morning-sickness?from=PHheadline

 
Innnnnteresting! :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lauren021406 said:


> Ladies I saw this and thought it was funny and I would share...https://perezitos.com/2012-08-10-can-sperm-cure-morning-sickness?from=PHheadline

Sorry if too much info but I know for a fact this is not true and I'm still sick 3/4 times a day lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't even start counting down to my us cuz all she said was she will call me between the 24th if August and the 14th of September grrrrrr


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ohhhh kaiceee u had to go there? Lol. Jk..... I cant even think about doing that in fact i think we had sex twice since we found out were preggo! How awful am i?!!?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well ladies! Were going to the outlets today to do some shopping for little one! We did the registry yesterday and what a pain in the asssssss! I didnt finish it... I dont think im a huge fan of their crib bedding either.. I like pottery barns. Think were gunna go with a grey and yellow theme i saw...and theres these wall hangings that go with it that say" younare my sunshine my only sunshine, u make me happy when skies are grey". They go with the whole set... So would it be dumb of me to put potterybarn online on my bridal shower invite also because we domt have a pottery barn around here :/


----------



## ARuppe716

I love pottery barn!! We have out crib from there an if we have a girl all the bedding i like is from there. I say go for it... People can order online and it's better to register for what you really love!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea. Were defgoing to put babiesrus and potterybarnkids.com online! If noonebuysthen i will after the shower :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki - Yeaaaa for the outlets!!!!! THat bedding sounds adorable! I love gray and yellow!!! Oh, and as far as sex .... I think my husband have had sex like 3 times since I got pregnant too hahahahaha! I agree registering was a pain the ASS! We still have to go back and finish and we are both dreading it!!!

Lauren and Kaicee- EWWWWW!!!!!! :rofl: hahahahaha!!!!!! I think swallowing would just increase the gagging and morning sickness hahahahahahahahahahaha!

As for me... i know i am not supposed to be on here and enjoying staycation, but I woke up before hubby hehehe! I wanted to let everyone know that I FINALLY can feel little monkey kicking!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!! He was kicking ALL DAMN DAY yesterday! So hard that my husband could feel it! I am so excited!!!!!

Does anyone else feel like me..."i can't freaking wait to meet my babyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## gingermango

Considering little boys are supposed to give you beauty, my skin is horrendous especially on my chest and my hair is either like straw or a ball of grease :cry:

Ive just dyed it which usually makes it really soft but it feels horrible and the products I used to use on my skin dont like me anymore. So today I start my exfoliating/moisturising routine ready for the fake tan to go on next friday.

I think Im already dreading it a little as I was always gonna be the bigger bridesmaid as the other two are a UK size 8 and Im a 16 lol, but now I feel a mess :cry:

God damn hormones!!


----------



## jrowenj

awwww cheer up, ginger!!! I am sure you look BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

I definitely will not be trying the swallow theory - DH saw it someone too and mentioned it and I was like on your bike mate! I'd rather be sick.

I brought I breast pump yesterday and my mum, being my mum wanted to set it up and try it out. It was HILARIOUS! She only had average size boobs compared to mine and it nearly sucked it off. One of those you had to be there moments I think.

I've not been feeling too good today. We went grocery shopping earlier and I had to sit down half way through as I felt so faint. They called the first aider who then wanted to call an ambulance but I started to feel better after a sugary drink. There was a midwife in the store who came over and asked if I was ok and stayed with me for a while which was really sweet of her. I keep going dizzy every now and then now so am resting in bed. Feel like I've been asleep for hours, since about 11. Woke up up baby kicking and moving alot. Baby seems fine on doppler too. Just going to take it easy for the rest of the day x


----------



## jrowenj

Sonia - hope u feel better. glad you and baby are fine! Also, that is HILARIOUS about your mom trying the breast pump :rofl:


----------



## gingermango

When I had my dd I had to use a pump as she was so premature. It was provided by the hospital though and resembled a large cast iron sewing machine with pipes coming off it.

It made a rather loud noise with every suck and literally pulled half my boob in each time, I felt like a cow hooked up to a milking machine pmsl

I think Ill be expressing by hand this time hehe


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ohhhh kaiceee u had to go there? Lol. Jk..... I cant even think about doing that in fact i think we had sex twice since we found out were preggo! How awful am i?!!?

Omg I do it at least 3/4 times a day lol


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh kaiceee u had to go there? Lol. Jk..... I cant even think about doing that in fact i think we had sex twice since we found out were preggo! How awful am i?!!?
> 
> Omg I do it at least 3/4 times a day lolClick to expand...

good LORD! Who has the time or energy for that?!?! :haha:


----------



## Lauren021406

Even though we dont find out the gender until aug 20 we picked our nursery theme!
If its a girl:https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12248170
If its a boy:https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/kli2101bed.html


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh kaiceee u had to go there? Lol. Jk..... I cant even think about doing that in fact i think we had sex twice since we found out were preggo! How awful am i?!!?
> 
> Omg I do it at least 3/4 times a day lolClick to expand...
> 
> good LORD! Who has the time or energy for that?!?! :haha:Click to expand...

it makes them happy :)


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh kaiceee u had to go there? Lol. Jk..... I cant even think about doing that in fact i think we had sex twice since we found out were preggo! How awful am i?!!?
> 
> Omg I do it at least 3/4 times a day lolClick to expand...
> 
> good LORD! Who has the time or energy for that?!?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> it makes them happy :)Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:

My husband doesn't even time for all that! hahahahaha!


----------



## jrowenj

LAUREN - LOOOOVE both themes!!!!! Sooo cute! can't wait to find out what you're having!


----------



## Kaiecee

i guess he just makes time ...we very attatched to eachother sometimes im too tired but i like to make him happy :)


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> i guess he just makes time ...we very attatched to eachother sometimes im too tired but i like to make him happy :)

we are very attached too, but somehow we always wind up cuddling instead hahaha!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren - cute bedding!! 

Sonia - Hope you feel better! Definitely take it easy and relax. 

Ginger - Sorry your hormones are fighting you.

HAHAHA! Yea that theory sounds like a bunch of crap! hahahaha!! I'm sure him being a man had NOTHING to do with it. HAHAHA!!! 

3-4 times a day would exhaust me so more power to you. However I will say we are definitely becoming more like we were when we were 17 and less like an old married couple. haha! It use to be we might get some luvin in once a month if we were lucky. Yay for hormones! haha! 

We have 3 days left!! DH is now super excited. We haven't picked out anything for a girl but if it is a boy we want to do a cowboy themed room. I've found some really cute bedding and some fun decoration ideas just from searching the net. There are so many options for a girls room so it will hard to decide. Come on Wednesday!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks jrowenj! I ended up only uying 3 little outfits from oshgosh ..i so badly wanted this ralph lauren coat but couldnt make myself pay70$ on a jacket!

Lauren my best friend has that set, its cute!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I can't wait until I know what Im having. I want to shop so badly. But I've kept all the cloths from my daughter, so if baby is a girl I really don't need to do any shopping. If its a boy though I have NO cloths and will have to start getting them lol

Is anyone else SUPER emotional? I cry ALL the time. Mostly when watching silly tv shows.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh and 16 weeks today! YAy


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yessss i cry allllllll the timeeee over silly stuff!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> i guess he just makes time ...we very attatched to eachother sometimes im too tired but i like to make him happy :)
> 
> we are very attached too, but somehow we always wind up cuddling instead hahaha!!!Click to expand...

I wish I could get away with that sometimes no wonder I'm so tired lol


----------



## Kaiecee

At least it's not only me with the crying I was watching gorillas in the mist and I cried like a baby lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I can't believe that the Olympics are nearly over. These passed two weeks have gone so quickly! I must say its been amazing, especially being here.

Are any of you ladies overseas watching the closing ceremony tonight? Have you seen much of it on tv?


----------



## Kaiecee

I've got a question for u ladies is it even worth buying a playpen ? I'm stuck on if I should or not thanks :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I use a changing table, pack in play. I absolutley love it. But, mainly because thats where LO sleeps during the day. My house has an upstairs and its nicer than running her to bed upstairs. When I did that she'd wake up before I got her to her crib.


----------



## jrowenj

good question, Kaicee!!! I was wondering the same thing! I registered for the pack and play and was wondering if it will be used?? I figured I will put it in the tv room and baby can nap in it during the day instead of in their room at first???


----------



## mellywelly

I didn't have one with DS, and wont be getting one this time either. I had a portable baby swing for when he was tiny, which he loved, and then he went into a jumperoo when older, and would spend ages in it. We did have a travel cot downstairs, but it had minimal use really.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cuz I have a swing that transforms into a bouncy chair and I have a bassinette for my room up stairs when I'm downstairs I'll be using the crib but I was thinking a pack and play might be good for the grandparents but if there is other alternatives I'm all ears :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a cot for my room, and then the crib. I only needed the pack and play twice in 14 months. I also used the swing alot. I found my kids didn't like being in the pack and play for long. So I use gates to block of the rest of the house.


----------



## jrowenj

I think the pack and play would be good for when you visit grandparents or friends that don't have kids so you can let them nap/play in it


----------



## snowangel187

I think the playpen is a good idea. I travel alot so it's great to have for baby in hotels and also when i fly to visit family. Even when ur around the house if u have an upstairs and downstairs it's worth it if u need a bed for nap time. I even used the playpen to corral dd when I was trying to clean up do dishes, cook etc once she was mobile. :flower:


----------



## darkstar

I used pack and play a LOT. We travelled to visit family a lot and my babies slept great in it. Once baby starts crawling i kept mine set up in the living room so if I needed to pee or start cooking dinner I could put them in there to play without worrying they were getting into trouble. I have no baby stuff as my youngest is almost 13 but will definitely get one this time around again. So worth it.


----------



## Saphira

Kaiecee said:


> I've got a question for u ladies is it even worth buying a playpen ? I'm stuck on if I should or not thanks :)

I think they're worth it! We have a Graco Pack 'n Play for our daughter and it works perfectly as a playpen. Not big enough perhaps but she's only in it when I need to leave the room for a few minutes, so never for long periods.


----------



## sassy_mom

We had a pack n play with DD but once she started sleeping through the night we put her in her crib in her room, and we never used the pack n play and it took up a lot of room. We tried packing it up for a trip to the grandparents and it was heavy and a pain. We bought a bassinet this time for our room. Much cheaper and smaller. Then when the baby can move to its own room, we won't have wasted money on something we will never use again. A lot of people keep their kids in the pack n plays when they get bigger while they are busy. I called it baby prison. :haha: I just used gates if there somewhere she absolutely couldn't go. This time I would like to get something like this to take to the grandparents house:

https://images.craigslist.org/5I85Ee5Fd3L53M73N4c7i3d8b92ab070d1da8.jpg

I couldn't find the link at babies r us ... I know they sell them there but for some reason I couldn't find it. It folds up and is very lightweight. We have a friend who brought one over here and they are great.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes my hubby and i watch all the highlights every night after work..i slso cant beleive these 2 weeks went by so fast!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

All of y fam and friends told me to def put a pack and play on the registry...ours thst we picked also has a changing station and bassinet attachment...i was soooo up on all that!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh kaiceee u had to go there? Lol. Jk..... I cant even think about doing that in fact i think we had sex twice since we found out were preggo! How awful am i?!!?
> 
> Omg I do it at least 3/4 times a day lolClick to expand...

:rofl: 2-3 times here.. And yes it does keep them happy :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggggg where do u ladies get the energy?! Well....like i said 2-3 times since we found out and i still get back rubs and foot rubs every night :) lol....


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> All of y fam and friends told me to def put a pack and play on the registry...ours thst we picked also has a changing station and bassinet attachment...i was soooo up on all that!

That is like the one we had. I did love it while DD was little. I think most of them now have the changing table and bassinet attachments. They also usually have lots of storage for diapers and wipes.


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omggggg where do u ladies get the energy?! Well....like i said 2-3 times since we found out and i still get back rubs and foot rubs every night :) lol....

same here! My husband rubs my feet every night while we watch tv after work! He's not complaining as long as I feed him a yummy meal... is that bad that he loves a good meal more than sex??? HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Has anyone else feel forgetful I feel like I'm losing my mind sometimes lol


----------



## prayingforbby

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omggggg where do u ladies get the energy?! Well....like i said 2-3 times since we found out and i still get back rubs and foot rubs every night :) lol....

What's your secret?!? :D


----------



## Lillian33

Kaicee and La Mere - you go girls! 2 to 3 times a day ha ha. I thought I was good for my 2-3 times a week ha ha! DOnt know how you do it Kaicee especially when you;re still getting sick a lot!

Sonia, hope you're feeling better now, that would have been a bit scary. Oh and just watching the closing ceremony at work now - the Brits have done a wonderful job :thumbup:

Ginger, I'm sure you will look stunning, push those hormones aside!

Thanks for all the advice about playpens/travel gots etc I am completely lost - so much to think about buying!

Looking forward to more gender scans this week :happydance:

Hope everyone had a great weekend - already Monday morning here boo!

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Has anyone else feel forgetful I feel like I'm losing my mind sometimes lol

Oh yes!! Forgetful and CLUMSY!!! :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh yes, I have total baby brain! I can't even speak right! :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

2-3 times a day ladies??? I think we are at 3-4 times this whole pregnancy!! I'm not even close to wanting it, when we have done it I spend the whole time trying not to :sick: :rofl: so certainly not enjoyable. Dh seems more interested in me tho, I'm sure it has nothing to do with my boobs becoming ginormous. :haha: Im more into bd'ing at the end of pregnancy to "help" move things along. ;)


----------



## sassy_mom

I tried bd'ing at the end of my pregnancy with DD and it did nothing. I think a guy made it up that bd'ing will bring on baby just so they could get some from their wives. :haha::haha:


----------



## gingermango

OMG ladies, we are watching the Olympics closing ceremony and a few shockers have come to light!!

We have realised that we have failed as parents, not only does my 9 year old daughter have no idea who the spice girls are, she cant tell the difference between Liam and Noel Gallagher and more shocking than anything ...

She has never seen a Monty Python film!!!! 

All three of these will be rectified this week, Im sat on my sofa almost weeing myself, singing along and she is just looking at me like Im mad :dohh:

Now Im not sure if these things will mean the same thing to non-UK mummies? Spice Girls I know went over the pond but not sure about the other two???

Its a bit like in the opening ceremony, she had no idea what the childcatcher was about!!! OMG


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> OMG ladies, we are watching the Olympics closing ceremony and a few shockers have come to light!!
> 
> We have realised that we have failed as parents, not only does my 9 year old daughter have no idea who the spice girls are, she cant tell the difference between Liam and Noel Gallagher and more shocking than anything ...
> 
> She has never seen a Monty Python film!!!!
> 
> All three of these will be rectified this week, Im sat on my sofa almost weeing myself, singing along and she is just looking at me like Im mad :dohh:
> 
> Now Im not sure if these things will mean the same thing to non-UK mummies? Spice Girls I know went over the pond but not sure about the other two???
> 
> Its a bit like in the opening ceremony, she had no idea what the childcatcher was about!!! OMG



OMG! I LOVE the Spice Girls. I was a crazy fan of them! I also LOVE Monty Python. Not sure about the other that you mentioned. I wanted to watch the closing ceremony but didn't know when it aired here in the states. Oh wait .. just found it. 8:30 Eastern time. I scrolled the tv guide thing to see when it was coming on. I will definitely be checking it out!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lillian33 said:


> Kaicee and La Mere - you go girls! 2 to 3 times a day ha ha. I thought I was good for my 2-3 times a week ha ha! DOnt know how you do it Kaicee especially when you;re still getting sick a lot!
> 
> Sonia, hope you're feeling better now, that would have been a bit scary. Oh and just watching the closing ceremony at work now - the Brits have done a wonderful job :thumbup:
> 
> Ginger, I'm sure you will look stunning, push those hormones aside!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice about playpens/travel gots etc I am completely lost - so much to think about buying!
> 
> Looking forward to more gender scans this week :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend - already Monday morning here boo!
> 
> xxx

There are days I don't want but he does alot for me so I figure it's the least I can do but he does know it will go down to at least 2 times when baby comes but hes amazing cooks cleans makes me a bath every night :)


----------



## Kaiecee

It's good to know I'm not alone felt like I was losing brain cells lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> There are days I don't want but he does alot for me so I figure it's the least I can do but he does know it will go down to at least 2 times when baby comes but hes amazing cooks cleans makes me a bath every night :)

Shoot! If DH would do all that for me, I think I would have a go at 2-3 times a day!! That is awesome! :D


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom - Liam and Noel Gallagher were the singers in the band Oasis and the childcatcher reference was from the film Chitty Chitty Bang Band :) xx


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> sassy_mom - Liam and Noel Gallagher were the singers in the band Oasis and the childcatcher reference was from the film Chitty Chitty Bang Band :) xx


Oh ok. I've heard of Oasis .. I've probably listened to their music and forgot who was singing. I think I am the only person on Earth that hasn't seen that movie. I've heard so many people talk about it but I have just never seen it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I never saw that movie either :)


----------



## gingermango

Aww you really need to, its a childhood classic!! The kind of film you watch at christmas while stuffing your face with chocolate lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg the spice girls! They weremy first real live concert but it was when gerri left and there was only 4! my mom took me for my b day lol.... And that movie i watched 5 xs a day!! Lol...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

prayingforbby said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Omggggg where do u ladies get the energy?! Well....like i said 2-3 times since we found out and i still get back rubs and foot rubs every night :) lol....
> 
> What's your secret?!? :DClick to expand...

Haha he just feels bad bc my back hurts all the time and my legs acheee! Hes a sweetie!


----------



## duckytwins

Kaiecee said:


> It's good to know I'm not alone felt like I was losing brain cells lol

Nope, you should hear some of the stuff I've been doing! :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes ... I've heard that movie is a classic. Maybe one day I'll get around to watching it. That and Mary Poppins too! I've seen a tiny bit of it but mostly not seen that either. Sad! I feel like I've missed out on all the classics. I've never seen Grease either and everyone has seen that too. lol! There are quite a few "great" movies that I haven't seen yet. Feel somewhat deprived movie wise. lol!


----------



## sassy_mom

I wish I could get foot rubs. DH despises giving massages of any kind and I understand why ... his mom use to call him in from playing with his friends when he was younger and make him rub her back ... but dang sometimes I ache ya know!


----------



## Kaiecee

Every woman especially pregnant should get pampered by their husbands/boyfriends :) 

I think we deserve it


----------



## ARuppe716

Is anyone else feeling like they gained a lot of weight? I've gained about 15 so far, I was craving salads and now it's only junk!! It's all gone to my belly, arms, and face. Ugh... By the end of the day I feel like I look huge and I now get asked when I'm due. People look surprised to find out not until January!! On top of that I keep getting this gross acne! I used to have very clear skin and now I get these HUGE pimples! 

Ok, vent is over. DH and I are on vacation and just enjoying the time. Before our vacations involve backseat arguments and chicken nuggets at every restaurant!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I gained 10... After this weekend im sure its more!


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry u might be retaining water that's why u feel bigger


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My face is the same too! It was finally clear and boom, 3 more! And their deep :( they hurt! And im not trying to use really strong meds on them to dry them out...


----------



## sassy_mom

I've gained about 15lbs so far but thankfully it has all been in the bump! 

I had horrible acne with DD and am very thankful this time around, my face is super clear! I remember how awful that was though. 

Watching the closing ceremony! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh... I'm glad I'm not the only one. The deep ones are the worst! And same here, they finally clear up and then I wake up with a few huge ones again!! I have an all natural cream I got from the natural section of the grocery store that helps but nothing truly gets rid of them.


----------



## Betheney

Wore a tight dress to uni and everyone is staring at my tummy. So I took a sneaky photo in the toilets. This might be why they're all staring. Lol @19weeks

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20120813_110151.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute pic!!!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> I tried bd'ing at the end of my pregnancy with DD and it did nothing. I think a guy made it up that bd'ing will bring on baby just so they could get some from their wives. :haha::haha:

I've read a lot of birthing stories and talked to a few ladies who say it worked for them. :shrug: who knows, but I think I will be trying it this time around... of course we were bd'ing like this with Rayven as well :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Maybe you're having a boy Sassy!


----------



## sassy_mom

Just watched the Spice Girls at the closing ceremony!! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Cute pic :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Betheney you are gorgeous! Love the outfit and bump! And here...I've been waiting for that pic in your journal. :)


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies! Back from Las Vegas and my family reunion! Oh, and 36 hours away from my ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Leinzlove said:


> Betheney you are gorgeous! Love the outfit and bump! And here...I've been waiting for that pic in your journal. :)

Haha thanks Leinz, I put it in my journal but editted my last post because I had no new comments. So there wouldn't of been a new notification.


----------



## Leinzlove

Totally explains it Betheney! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I feel like crying! I was in the car for 4 hours, didn't stand up at all. Now that I sat on our sofa and stood up I felt like something wasn't letting me move properly, so I picked up my pants and BEHOLD THE FATTEST ANKLES I'VE EVER SEEN IN ME FREAKING LIFE! Omg, they look so deformed... Like an allergy swollen kinda looking thing... maaaaaaaan!!!!!! I am yet to show them to hubby, he is in the shower... I can't wait to see his freaked out reaction haha. Imma go put my legs up in the air! This is crazy...


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> Wore a tight dress to uni and everyone is staring at my tummy. So I took a sneaky photo in the toilets. This might be why they're all staring. Lol @19weeks
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20120813_110151.jpg

Lovely pic :)


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much Blossom!! i took some neater ones when i got home, you know non camera phone ones 19+3.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/193-1.png


----------



## Poppy84

Has anyone else not gained any weight? In the same weight I was before I got pregnant. I have a little bump but I'm worried baby is growing properly. How much weight should I have gained by now?


----------



## snowangel187

Poppy84 said:


> Has anyone else not gained any weight? In the same weight I was before I got pregnant. I have a little bump but I'm worried baby is growing properly. How much weight should I have gained by now?

I lost 10lbs in the beginning. So I'm not making much progress on gaining. Baby is measuring fine tho.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Poppy84 said:


> Has anyone else not gained any weight? In the same weight I was before I got pregnant. I have a little bump but I'm worried baby is growing properly. How much weight should I have gained by now?

Me - I've lost about 11lb in total from when I first fell, and about 8lb from booking in appointment. I am absolutely no different, I also measured myself and my measurements are no different so not sure where the bump has come from. People cannot believe I am nearly 5 months and look no different. A friend from work who is on mat leave at the moment popped in this morning and was like are you sure your pregnant? I was like feel this, baby kicking, and she was like yep you definitely are!

I too am worried that baby isn't growing properly, at my last scan I kind of ask this but they said it was fine. It is definitely something I am going to ask about at my scan next week as it is starting to worry me that I seem to be losing weight consistently and how can that be good? 

I guess our bodies have a way of making sure baby is ok and getting what they need. I do have thoughts that I will be lighter than I was when I feel but baby will be huge because all the weight gain went there - I know that doesn't make sense but is freaking me out. I had ALOT of fluff to start with so they did say you may not show until later on but didn't expect the weight loss to continue and be so much. 

Betheny - cute cute cute pic! Not sure you'll get away with not telling people :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks for that everyone. I havnt even had sickness and Im not over weight so just can't understand y I havnt gained anything. I have my scan on thurs do at least I'll find out if baby is growing properly and I'll ask about weight gain.


----------



## snowangel187

Maybe diet changes have just taken existing weight and changed it into "healthier" weight, that's why u haven't seen a gain. I really wasn't sick to much, but had some awful food aversions. 

I gained 30 with dd and that was with pregnancy diabetes diagnosed at 28 weeks. So since I've already been diagnosed I wouldn't be surprised if I don't gain 30. But if ur dr had a problem with ur weight he'd be saying something. :thumbup:


----------



## Poppy84

I havnt been weighed since my first appointment so doc/midwife wouldn't know I havnt gained. Maybe ur right about eating healthier though.


----------



## Little J

Good morning ladies (in the US) and good afternoon ladies overseas :)

for the first time ever the weekend felt long! only bc i know what is coming up this week :blush::happydance:

I had my FIRST baby dream lastnight!! and it was a girl! it was the oddest dream.... apparently i had given birth at 6 months along but the baby was full grown and not a preemie? and i knew i was going into labor bc my right nip started leaking milk in bed! haha then i had hubby get the bab swing the baby lounges in and put it on the bed and set the baby in it and she was happy as a clam and laughed then feel asleep. So wierd, haha

Tomorrow i have my 16 week apt also which the Dr. will just use the doppler and check-up. I have decided to turn down the bloodwork testing for DS as i dont want myself to worry and i dont thinks its necessary for myself as i will be able to find out at 20 weeks either way at the abnormality scan


----------



## Little J

omg, i am so SICK of people pushing their opinions on me about finding out the gender! Its just so rude..... its just like LAY OFF PPL and get a life!

There was an older lady that was at my cousins wedding that was a good friend of my grandpa (shes like late 80's early 90's) and shes so sweet but kept pushing as well about not getting US's bc she believes they "harm" the fetus. I told her that hubby and i were fine with them and dont worry as the Dr. wouldnt do them if in fact it was very harmful, and boy did that open up a can of worms! I just wanted to keep standing my ground, but then id never get outta the convo! so i just shut my mouth and pretended i had to go to the bathroom (which was half true) haha


----------



## Poppy84

Little J said:


> omg, i am so SICK of people pushing their opinions on me about finding out the gender! Its just so rude..... its just like LAY OFF PPL and get a life!
> 
> There was an older lady that was at my cousins wedding that was a good friend of my grandpa (shes like late 80's early 90's) and shes so sweet but kept pushing as well about not getting US's bc she believes they "harm" the fetus. I told her that hubby and i were fine with them and dont worry as the Dr. wouldnt do them if in fact it was very harmful, and boy did that open up a can of worms! I just wanted to keep standing my ground, but then id never get outta the convo! so i just shut my mouth and pretended i had to go to the bathroom (which was half true) haha

Completely agree- one of the reasons we r not finding out the gender is because mil and other people have made comments about how awful it it is when people find out rather than have a surprise


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I knkw a lot of my weight is water weight so i, not concerned...my diabetes really makes me hold onto it! Itll be gone when baby comes :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I cant stand when people make comments about funding out gender! Im like if i want to find out i will. And i did! Then when u do ppl are like..well how do u know for sure thats not a boy? Ugh it annoys me!


----------



## JCh

People can be SUPER judgemental if you don't do what they think EVERYONE should... If u find out then why? If u don't then why? I just got asked why I would want to know yesterday and it actually makes me kinda mad.... I have my reasoning and it's a choice made by DH and I..... Grrrr!


----------



## Betheney

OMG people are judgy about finding out the sex?

I'm team yellow, always have been always will be. BUT i love the excitement of knowing what other people are having, i love asking and love waiting for all your gender scans!!!

I've never even considered it neither right nor wrong whether you do or do not find out, like i said before there are pros and cons on both sides so it purely comes down to what makes the individual parents to be happy.

I mean in the grand scheme of things DOES IT REALLY EVEN MATTER?


----------



## mellywelly

Dh made me get on the scales last week, as he thought I looked like I was loosing weight, and I've not been able to eat very much before getting full. I'd put on 1lb since getting pg.


----------



## Little J

i know! ppl have their own opinions and nobody is right or wrong, its just their own judgement call and they shouldnt be questioned or battered with others opinions. 

I personally feel for hubby and i, that its just as a suprise for us finding out during the pregnancy as if we found out in the delivery room. We are getting all neutral things (other than clothes of course) and we decided to make the next pregnancy a suprise. 

I just dont see why ppl just keep pressing it especially when you express an emotion on your face like "I dont give a F*** what you think" 

OMG, def. got my panties in a bundle haha


----------



## Betheney

this is only the beginning, oh the opinions you'll receive as a new parent is unbelievable.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Everyone always tells us..."its the ony surprise ull have in life" im likeee ohhh realllly? Lol. Well, its agirl! :)


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Everyone always tells us..."its the ony surprise ull have in life" im likeee ohhh realllly? Lol. Well, its agirl! :)

It's surprising meeting your baby for the first time and isn't it a surprise finding out the gender anyways?

Of course I got to hear about one of my friends circumcisions in the same conversation.... EWWWW! Something I NEVER needed to know about him....


----------



## BlossomJ

It's a surprise no matter when you find out! Some just get the surprise earlier than others.

I find it bizarre when people don't think you're capable of weighing up the pros & cons & making a decision yourself as to what you want to do. Grrrrr!


----------



## mellywelly

I have no issues with people doing it either way, but I don't understand the its a surprise whenever you find out saying. I found out with ds but am not finding out with this one, and expect it to be a totally different experience. Not better just different. At the end of the day, it's only about what the parents want, and to hell with other people! The only thing that concerns me is on some threads that I've read, there were quite a few women that said they wanted to stay yellow, but their dh/oh wanted to know, so they were going to do it. I find that a bit wrong.


----------



## duckytwins

Today is Peak-at-Boop day! Hooray!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck ducky, hope all is well!


----------



## Saphira

We didn't find out with our first. My mother-in-law told me she doesn't believe I'll hold out on not finding out 'til birth but I sure did show her. :p My sister was dying to know what we're having and kept bringing up how there's no way she'd be able to wait. My cousin, also pregnant at that time, found out she's having a baby boy so we were given a couple outfits for baby boys from her brother as they were confused I guess that we hadn't found out.:haha: I must say though, I really liked having the surprise at the end. :)

This time around we found out. Both ways have their positives to them but the choice on whether or not to find out is so personal and the best way to go depends so much on the individuals so there's certainly no better or worse way.

If we have another I can't say whether or not we'll find out because I found downsides to both ways. With waiting it was a lot tougher to buy things and when my daughter was born I wasn't really thinking about the gender at that point so I didn't get a separate time to celebrate it if that makes sense. 
With finding out I felt a lot of pressure and nervousness about needing to know NOW or I'd be let down, when as someone posted earlier, it really doesn't matter as long as baby's healthy. Your mind just gets so wrapped up in it. Plus, it didn't help that we were told most likely boy at 12 weeks to find out the opposite at 16 weeks. Again, not that it matters but I wish nothing was said so early because when I do find out I want a 99% certain answer. :) My doctor said he's 97% sure little one's a girl and he came to that conclusion seconds into the ultrasound but I still have some doubts especially as we were told the opposite weeks before. I'm trusting his experience and that the baby's further along so hoping he's right! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I suppose that's why with the NHS they make us wait til 20 weeks. Although I think some hospitals wont tell you what you're having anymore.


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> The only thing that concerns me is on some threads that I've read, there were quite a few women that said they wanted to stay yellow, but their dh/oh wanted to know, so they were going to do it. I find that a bit wrong.

I'm not sure... I want to find out at the scan, but if DH was really strongly against finding out then I wouldn't. If one party has a stronger view & good reasons, I don't see anything wrong with changing what you would otherwise do. I certainly don't just think the decision should be purely down to the mother.


----------



## BlossomJ

duckytwins said:


> Today is Peak-at-Boop day! Hooray!!!
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:

Yey!!!! Good luck - enjoy! :)


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is on some threads that I've read, there were quite a few women that said they wanted to stay yellow, but their dh/oh wanted to know, so they were going to do it. I find that a bit wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure... I want to find out at the scan, but if DH was really strongly against finding out then I wouldn't. If one party has a stronger view & good reasons, I don't see anything wrong with changing what you would otherwise do. I certainly don't just think the decision should be purely down to the mother.Click to expand...

I meant it should be a joint decision, but some threads have had women that said they didn't want to find out, and read as if pressure had been put on them to find out.


----------



## sassy_mom

I like how my grandma puts it ... I tell her I'm excited to find out and she said it won't matter either way. You can't change it. It still is going to be a baby! hahahahaha! She makes me laugh.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is on some threads that I've read, there were quite a few women that said they wanted to stay yellow, but their dh/oh wanted to know, so they were going to do it. I find that a bit wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure... I want to find out at the scan, but if DH was really strongly against finding out then I wouldn't. If one party has a stronger view & good reasons, I don't see anything wrong with changing what you would otherwise do. I certainly don't just think the decision should be purely down to the mother.Click to expand...
> 
> I meant it should be a joint decision, but some threads have had women that said they didn't want to find out, and read as if pressure had been put on them to find out.Click to expand...

I agree, just like the relationship there needs to be a compromise and not one or the other should be bullied into a decision


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is on some threads that I've read, there were quite a few women that said they wanted to stay yellow, but their dh/oh wanted to know, so they were going to do it. I find that a bit wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure... I want to find out at the scan, but if DH was really strongly against finding out then I wouldn't. If one party has a stronger view & good reasons, I don't see anything wrong with changing what you would otherwise do. I certainly don't just think the decision should be purely down to the mother.Click to expand...
> 
> I meant it should be a joint decision, but some threads have had women that said they didn't want to find out, and read as if pressure had been put on them to find out.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, just like the relationship there needs to be a compromise and not one or the other should be bullied into a decisionClick to expand...

I'd go with this... Guess I'm just the kind of person that wouldn't be bullied! If he had good reasons, fair enough, I'd go with it. If he was pressuring me without cause I'd dig my heels in! What do sonographers do if couples disagree during the scan?!


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> I like how my grandma puts it ... I tell her I'm excited to find out and she said it won't matter either way. You can't change it. It still is going to be a baby! hahahahaha! She makes me laugh.

That's very sweet. Your grandma sounds lovely x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Uhh yes, This topic is awesome for what happened yesterday. We were in the car with MIL and FIL and they asked me when I was going back to the doctor. She said something like: Are you doing "another" ultrasound. With such a condescending tone, as always. And I said: Well, see, because I'm the mother and I want to know what my baby is, your son agrees and that's what we want, this is what we are going to do: we are learning the sex next monday. :D She only said "Oh..." LOL My husband very wisely changed the topic... but I had a blast making our parent position very clear.

Didn't want to hear that BS they gave us before: You are the kind of people that ask what the gift is before taking the wrapping paper off... something like that.. grrrr!


----------



## AJThomas

My MIL is a pain where that is concerned, my parents just said don't do any unnecessary ultrasounds and left it at that. My MIL on the other hand is getting on my nerves, when we told her we were pregnant at 10 weeks her reply was "why am I just hearing about this?" I was so pissed off about it! 

Then we went to see her at about 17 weeks and she went on and on about how much weight I've gained, and what am I eating (as if she doesn't know I'm pregnant, I've only gained 6lbs anyway). 

Then DH called and told her it's a boy, no congrats or excitement, just went on and on about how she thinks it should have been a surprise, and all the damage we probably did to baby's brain with all the radiation from the ultrasound. Really pissed me off, I was like from now on EVERYTHING will be a surprise to you, I'm not going out my way to keep her in the loop anymore. She got to do it her way with her two kids, I will do what I please with mine.


----------



## JCh

AJThomas said:


> My MIL is a pain where that is concerned, my parents just said don't do any unnecessary ultrasounds and left it at that. My MIL on the other hand is getting on my nerves, when we told her we were pregnant at 10 weeks her reply was "why am I just hearing about this?" I was so pissed off about it!
> 
> Then we went to see her at about 17 weeks and she went on and on about how much weight I've gained, and what am I eating (as if she doesn't know I'm pregnant, I've only gained 6lbs anyway).
> 
> Then DH called and told her it's a boy, no congrats or excitement, just went on and on about how she thinks it should have been a surprise, and all the damage we probably did to baby's brain with all the radiation from the ultrasound. Really pissed me off, I was like from now on EVERYTHING will be a surprise to you, I'm not going out my way to keep her in the loop anymore. She got to do it her way with her two kids, I will do what I please with mine.

DH got an earfull from a co-worker about how terrible an ultrasound is - yet it can save the babies life.... I don't get it...
I've only had one at 8 weeks and I have my next soon.... REALLY? I'm going to damage a baby with a couple minutes of ultrasound - which isn't the same as radiation..... There is no evidence that links a couple ultrasounds to any sort of issue with the baby.... Made me mad too!


----------



## BlossomJ

AJThomas said:


> My MIL is a pain where that is concerned, my parents just said don't do any unnecessary ultrasounds and left it at that. My MIL on the other hand is getting on my nerves, when we told her we were pregnant at 10 weeks her reply was "why am I just hearing about this?" I was so pissed off about it!
> 
> Then we went to see her at about 17 weeks and she went on and on about how much weight I've gained, and what am I eating (as if she doesn't know I'm pregnant, I've only gained 6lbs anyway).
> 
> Then DH called and told her it's a boy, no congrats or excitement, just went on and on about how she thinks it should have been a surprise, and all the damage we probably did to baby's brain with all the radiation from the ultrasound. Really pissed me off, I was like from now on EVERYTHING will be a surprise to you, I'm not going out my way to keep her in the loop anymore. She got to do it her way with her two kids, I will do what I please with mine.

Well DS was scanned every week for a large part of 3rd Tri due to being small, & doesn't look his brain was fried!


----------



## sassy_mom

I would tell them that I'm glad they are so concerned but as Ultrasounds are SOUND WAVES being emitted and do not use ionizing radiation like that of an x-ray ... they can shut it. :haha: 

I can't stand people when they start giving advice when no one asked for it. DH and I get a lot of advice but not with the baby but with our decision for me to be a stay-at-home mom. His family thinks it is ridiculous he carries the weight of paying the bills while I "sit at home and do nothing" ...:haha: For any of you stay at home moms, I know you'll get a kick out of that. My SIL was telling me yesterday about how when I finish school I can finally go to work and I said yes but DH and I hadn't decided when I would go back. We would probably wait until baby #2 started pre-k. I told her how wonderful I thought it was to give my kids a head start into education as it is becoming so difficult now just for the poor little ones. She told me that it was good for them to be around other children too. I hate when they tell me what they think. We don't care. DH and I made this decision a long time ago and we love our choice. 
Unfortunately as a new parent it seems like you get the wagon load of advice dumped on you. It gets overly annoying. Especially after the baby gets here. Everyone will tell you how should do this and that ... go with your instincts. You'll find that those are what knows best! And if you have to yell at someone .. you could always blame it on hormones. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Personally I couldn't be a sahm, I need to go to work for a rest!:haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Poppy84 said:


> Thanks for that everyone. I havnt even had sickness and Im not over weight so just can't understand y I havnt gained anything. I have my scan on thurs do at least I'll find out if baby is growing properly and I'll ask about weight gain.

i havent either and doc said everything is fine talk with ur doc :)


----------



## prayingforbby

well to my surprise... you can add a pink bean to my name :)


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats on ur little girl so happy for u :)


----------



## Saphira

prayingforbby said:


> well to my surprise... you can add a pink bean to my name :)

Congratulations on your baby girl! :flower:


----------



## Indiapops

prayingforbby said:


> well to my surprise... you can add a pink bean to my name :)

congratulations xx


----------



## Lilahbear

Urgh, just went to the dentist to talk about having a filling removed. I ended up having an x-ray which I had been really worried about, but the dentist assured me that the x-ray was focused directly on my teeth and away from my bump, plus they covered me with a lead apron from my neck to my thighs. Anyhow turns out I have a problem with one of my wisdom teeth which needs to come out and is what is probably causing the pain. Luckily it means they don't have to disturb my filling as they will take it out intact, but I am a bit worried about what pain relief I will be able to take after. DH had a wisdom tooth taken out earlier this year and I know he was popping ibuprofen and paracetamol for a few days after. Could be a miserable few days after. Sorry for the moan, wasn't really expecting that to be the outcome. Turns out my dentist is also pregnant so at least I felt like she was taking the baby's safety seriously.


----------



## JCh

That might be tough, usually they are ok with u taking Tylenol but probably not Tylenol 3's - that's what I had.... Becuz they have codine..... I'd say discuss with ur doc and confirm their choice on it... It does hurt but if it's only 1 tooth, not quite as bad and tylenol for a couple days should be ok. That sucks.... So happy that mine were all taken out 10ish years ago (all coming in sideways, had IV sedation for it) Make sure to not eat anything that will hurt it (popcorn or anything sharp... Also no drinking with a straw!)


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the pink bean!!

DH tried for several minutes to explain to his mum that an ultrasound is not an x-ray but she's very stubborn and know it all, usually I just keep quiet cause I don't want to get into an argument.


----------



## Lilahbear

JCh said:


> That might be tough, usually they are ok with u taking Tylenol but probably not Tylenol 3's - that's what I had.... Becuz they have codine..... I'd say discuss with ur doc and confirm their choice on it... It does hurt but if it's only 1 tooth, not quite as bad and tylenol for a couple days should be ok. That sucks.... So happy that mine were all taken out 10ish years ago (all coming in sideways, had IV sedation for it) Make sure to not eat anything that will hurt it (popcorn or anything sharp... Also no drinking with a straw!)

Thanks JCh. Is Tylenol the same as paracetamol? I am hoping that the pain won't be too bad as the tooth is fully erupted so there should be no cutting or stitches (I hope), but I haven't had a tooth out since I was a kid so I'm not sure what to expect. DH had his removed at a dental hospital and had stitches etc and I know he found it pretty tough. I was quite suprised to have to have a wisdom tooth extracted as I have always been told that I have plenty of room for them and they all came in normally, but this one has too much decay and the dentist thinks there may be a small infection under the filling, so it has to come out. :-( I have been in so much pain at night for the past couple of weeks however, that I am hoping that when it is out at least I might be able to get a decent night's sleep. :sleep:


----------



## ittybittycoy

Another pink bean here. That makes 3 girls for us and 5 granddaughters for my mother, can we say girl power, lol!


----------



## Saphira

ittybittycoy said:


> Another pink bean here. That makes 3 girls for us and 5 granddaughters for my mother, can we say girl power, lol!

That's a ton of girlies, congratulations! :flower: My family's also very girl dominated.:lol:


----------



## Saphira

Good luck Lilahbear!


----------



## Lilahbear

Saphira said:


> Good luck Lilahbear!

Thanks Saphira!


----------



## mellywelly

I had all my wisdom teeth out a few years ago, but it was done under a general. The pain after was minimal and I think I just had paracetamol if I remember correctly.


----------



## AJThomas

Whoo, the girls are catching up! Congrats ittybitty!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on the pink beans :)

How hormonal am i today? My poor pup is in her first heat cycle...we meant to get her spayed before this happened and thankfully shes a chihuahua so shes tiny and isnt bleeding much, in fact she cleans herself constantly and she knows when she lays down she has to lay on her blanket... Buttt omg.... Shes not eating, she just wants to be on me 24/7... Theres nothing u can do for her except cuddle her... Its gotten to the point that i cried over it lol....

I know i, being silly but i just feel so bad for her.. I even made her favorite grilled chicken and rice.... She refuses to eat her kibble..and nothing.... Not even my chips i was eating, she wouldnt even nibble... My poor sweet chichi :(


----------



## mellywelly

We stayed in all day today, as we have a poorly doggie and I didn't want to leave him alone. he just kept being sick all night and again today bless him.


----------



## Little J

prayingforbby said:


> well to my surprise... you can add a pink bean to my name :)

to your suprise? what made you shocked to be a girlie?!


----------



## Little J

congrats on both the pink beans! 

and the the colored bean plot thickens :happydance:

Sassy- i have a feeling that wed. some BOY scans are due :haha:

or maybe just push the PINK beans ahead of the BLUE beans, only 2 more sleeps til we know!


----------



## DittyByrd

I love seeing new members to the group and congratulations on your pink beans!!!

I spent the day shopping with my MIL at Baby'R'Us looking at things and asking stupid questions - like what do I put my breast milk in after I pump, can boys wear leggings, and what type of nipple to use. What an eye opener!!!

I also am guilty of buying a girl bathing suit and coverup and a boy overall set. They are name brand and on clearance so I will either regift or sell the other once the yellow bean is born.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

omg ditty how can u go wrong with the clearance prices at babies r us? haha my sis in law took me there last week and told me the ins and outs of everything!!! It was a huuuuuge eye opener!


----------



## Kaiecee

im sure in a few weeks ill be adding a blue bean i felt it was a girl in the begining now im almosy positive its a boy lol


----------



## gingermango

We definitly seem to have pink days and blue days in terms of scans lol, well my 20 week scan is on the 20th and as I already know Im having a boy I wonder how many other baby boys will be announced on the same day??


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats on the pink jellybeans Prayingforbby and ittybittycoy!! So exciting!

Lilahbear, good luck for your wisdom teeth removal, my pain was also quite minimal and I had two out.

Oh Little J and all the others already getting unwanted advice it's like they just cant keep it in can they!?! I feel like we'll all be getting some of that until our kids are adults!!

Excited for more gender scans over the next few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 week today for me woohoo!

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the new pink jellybeans!! 

LittleJ - I know! 2 more days!!!!!!! I cannot wait! I posted a bump picture on facebook today and said it was time to play guess that baby. I put some little facts about cravings and what not, to help them guess. 
COME ON WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Here is the bump picture I took ...
 



Attached Files:







bump picture -1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh and I found out today I've gained 20lbs already ... last time I checked it was 15! I don't see where it is going other than my belly! Everyone says they don't know how I could have gained 20lbs already. Maybe this baby is going to be huge. :haha: I would rather gain the bump than pack on fat everywhere else though. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ur bump is so cute :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I live where it gets really cold in the winter now I will buy a bunting bag cuz I heard its easier than a winter coat but I'm not sure what it's called but it covers the whole carseat and has just a peep hole for baby's face was wondering if it's useful to have both or just the bunting bag hope I made sense lol


----------



## Saphira

Kaiecee said:


> I live where it gets really cold in the winter now I will buy a bunting bag cuz I heard its easier than a winter coat but I'm not sure what it's called but it covers the whole carseat and has just a peep hole for baby's face was wondering if it's useful to have both or just the bunting bag hope I made sense lol

We have this one for our daughter: 
https://www.amazon.com/Maxi-Cosi-Infant-Seat-Footmuff-Steel/dp/B004GL22IM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344898569&sr=8-1&keywords=maxi+cosi+footmuff

VERY useful in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats on all the pink bundles!! 

We had our scan today and the tech put me a day ahead! Boop is doing "awesome" she said! Hooray for good news! Here's my favorite pic from today. Any gender guesses? 

Look at those chubby cheeks! 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/479694EF-2D9A-423A-A5C0-3D0FFBB82321-6638-00000D7197CAA41F.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

That looks like a baby girl! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Nikkilewis14 said:


> That looks like a baby girl! :)

I think so too!! :cloud9:


----------



## Lillian33

duckytwins said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> That looks like a baby girl! :)
> 
> I think so too!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Gorgeous Ducky :hugs::hugs:


----------



## els1022

Beautiful baby Ducky!


----------



## Betheney

congrats on the baby girls prayingforbaby and ittybittycoy!!!!

GIRLS AND BOYS ARE NOW NECK AND NECK!!!!!

as far as i know i've updated everyone and everything so if you girls notice anything or anyone missing let me know because i've definitely missed it along the way.


----------



## sassy_mom

Sweet picture Ducky!!! My guess is boy. It looked like boy bits :haha: Those cheeks are soo cute! Just want to pinch them. hahahaha! Have you looked at the skull theory?? I think by that I might go with boy too. But it is kind of hard to see a big difference in the skulls in the ultrasound. I don't seem to be very good at that. lol!!


This is something I found on the skull theory if you were interested in it. 

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...6IpULTAKcj30gGeyYGoDA&ved=0CGwQ9QEwBw&dur=286


----------



## darkstar

Cute pic ducky

I have my scan on the 27th.... counting down now!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Is it sad that Im drinking pink lemonaide in hopes that I'll start craving it like last time? I want another little girl but pretty convinced Im going blue this time around.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Ducky! I love the beautiful pick! And team :pink:! :wohoo:


----------



## Kaiecee

my dh is not being funny tonight freaking me out with all the new sounds of an old country house :(


----------



## mellywelly

I think girl too ducky! Those cheeks are adorable and bet you won't be able to stop kissing them!

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow, hoping all is ok.


----------



## BlossomJ

Beautiful scan Ducky! I think boy, but I'm rubbish at this!

Good luck for tomorrow Melly - exciting!!! :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soooooooo excited! My doppler shoukd be here around nooooon todayyy!! Feel like a kid on christmas morning!


----------



## BlossomJ

Yey, have fun with it Nikki!

I am sooo tired today. Stayed up late as DH & I were having a disagreement which needed sorting out (all fine now). But then DS started chatting in his room at 6ish this morning, then started to cough & wheeze & choke as though he couldn't get any air, then it went quiet. I needed to know he was ok so when in to check on him, but then he obviously thought it was time to get up, so only 5 and a half hours sleep for me! Have now sat down after playing with DS for 5 hours & giving him lunch. I'm done in!!!

Really don't know how I survived for so many months when DS was a baby with a few broken hours sleep!


----------



## Little J

Ducky-how cute!! i think girl :)

So my youngest SIL is leaving for college to Florida (we live in wisconsin) and im so sad shes leaving, im really close with her. She is so excited to be an aunt, she told me that a few days ago she went to a Phsychic or a reader and asked about my previous early MC's and had also asked about the baby now :hugs:

The reader said the MC's werent my fault and to not blame myself, she also said normally she sees a pink or blue blanket to help decide gender but didnt see one with me right away but she had a feeling for a GIRL. She also said she knew for a fact that baby will be born with TONS of black hair! (which is funny bc she doesnt even know what i look like or who i am and i was born with a FULL head of black hair) She also mentioned i need to "take care of myself" and my SIL said "well she has been eating alot of candy...." haha but the reader i guess said "no no no hun, she needs to slow down and relax..." haha i thought it was so cool she thought to ask about me and the baby :hugs::flower:

So i guess we will see if shes right about the gender AND about the black hair at birth haha


----------



## Little J

here is somthing that Hubby and i were discussing the other night, we have 2 dogs (aussie/heeler mix and a black lab) and ironically both realized "what if our baby is allergic to dogs?!" I dont even want to think about it until it happens bc i cant even THINK of giving away our pups :nope:

I know we have close friends and family that could most likely take them, but its WAY too hard to give away family...

have any of you with animals thought about this? I googled allerges and genetics (both hubby and i ARENT allergic thank goodness) just to see if the baby could be even tho we arent, and it seemed as tho the baby should be fine... but nothing is ever 100%


----------



## els1022

So excited for my scan today! This day will drag (not til 1pm ET)!! I pray that everything is ok with baby!


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck!


----------



## Little J

els- everything will be fine! No worries! :) let us know how well everything went later!

I have my 16 week Dr. apt today, and im excited... curious to see how much weight i have gained since i lost some last time and ive def. gotten bigger! haha


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Good luck!

YAY for 20 weeks!!!! crazy we were in the TTC after a MC thread and now look at where we are!


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm not sure what general chances of allergies are, but my friend has allergies (including to her own dogs) & is asthmatic. Her daughter is asthmatic but no allergies (she's been tested to see if anything could be making her chest worse). I would imagine the chances are pretty small.

Good luck with 16wk app. I have mine tomorrow & also looking forward to getting weighed! :)


----------



## duckytwins

els, I'm sure it will be great! I can't wait to hear about it and see pictures! 

Little J, I'm sorry you have to see your sister off to college. It's hard to watch them grow up, isn't it? That's really cool about the reading, though! I wonder if she's right!!

Congrats to all the ladies who moved up a fruit! Since I was pushed up a day, I wonder if I should change my ticker, or leave it??


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> here is somthing that Hubby and i were discussing the other night, we have 2 dogs (aussie/heeler mix and a black lab) and ironically both realized "what if our baby is allergic to dogs?!" I dont even want to think about it until it happens bc i cant even THINK of giving away our pups :nope:
> 
> I know we have close friends and family that could most likely take them, but its WAY too hard to give away family...
> 
> have any of you with animals thought about this? I googled allerges and genetics (both hubby and i ARENT allergic thank goodness) just to see if the baby could be even tho we arent, and it seemed as tho the baby should be fine... but nothing is ever 100%

I think it's pretty rare to be allergic to dogs, especially if baby has some exposure at a young age. Not to mention that it would probably not be life threatening anyways. Try not to worry about it yet.
My mom is allergic to cats and I was fine to be around them until I hit about 12, then suddenly I'm VERY allergic - both older brothers own multiple cats with no issues- I also have asthma too (which started when I was about 5 or 6....) My mom does also have very slight asthma as well.
There is no guarantee but I doubt it will be an issue very quickly if at all....


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> here is somthing that Hubby and i were discussing the other night, we have 2 dogs (aussie/heeler mix and a black lab) and ironically both realized "what if our baby is allergic to dogs?!" I dont even want to think about it until it happens bc i cant even THINK of giving away our pups :nope:
> 
> I know we have close friends and family that could most likely take them, but its WAY too hard to give away family...
> 
> have any of you with animals thought about this? I googled allerges and genetics (both hubby and i ARENT allergic thank goodness) just to see if the baby could be even tho we arent, and it seemed as tho the baby should be fine... but nothing is ever 100%

It may sound cruel, but I was praying dd had dog allergies so I could get rid of dh's dogs. :rofl: I think puppies are cute when they live other places, I'm just not an animal person. :haha: BUT with that being said there's no way to know for sure if baby would have an allergy or not, but studies have shown that babies are less likely to get ear infections and have allergies If raised in a home with 2 or more pets. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh!! Looks like I'm a cantaloupe. :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!! a cantaloupe!!! go snowangel!! i'll be joining you in a few days.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh has a dog so attached that we can't even go out without him freaking out or destroying the house and when he has one of his bones he can get mean and growl I just do t know what to do when baby comes plus u can leave for 5 min u come back in and he's jumping on u and freaking out and he's big enough when it hurts so I'm really confused on what to do :(


----------



## DittyByrd

Another L&D dream, gave birth to *another* cat. WTF? This is like the 3rd cat I have given birth to in my dreams.

However, I went from 1cm to 10cm in about 30 seconds, pushed about 2-3x, and baby cat was out! If only!!!


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> here is somthing that Hubby and i were discussing the other night, we have 2 dogs (aussie/heeler mix and a black lab) and ironically both realized "what if our baby is allergic to dogs?!" I dont even want to think about it until it happens bc i cant even THINK of giving away our pups :nope:
> 
> I know we have close friends and family that could most likely take them, but its WAY too hard to give away family...
> 
> have any of you with animals thought about this? I googled allerges and genetics (both hubby and i ARENT allergic thank goodness) just to see if the baby could be even tho we arent, and it seemed as tho the baby should be fine... but nothing is ever 100%
> 
> It may sound cruel, but I was praying dd had dog allergies so I could get rid of dh's dogs. :rofl: I think puppies are cute when they live other places, I'm just not an animal person. :haha: BUT with that being said there's no way to know for sure if baby would have an allergy or not, but studies have shown that babies are less likely to get ear infections and have allergies If raised in a home with 2 or more pets. :shrug:Click to expand...

thats a very interesting study, thats kinda cool tho!


----------



## Betheney

Made a team blue Jellybean siggy, not sure if i love it or hate it, so wont be offended if no one uses it but it's on post 1 for those who are interested, still can't come up with a good team pink one

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/jjbb-1.png


----------



## Little J

Kaiecee said:


> Dh has a dog so attached that we can't even go out without him freaking out or destroying the house and when he has one of his bones he can get mean and growl I just do t know what to do when baby comes plus u can leave for 5 min u come back in and he's jumping on u and freaking out and he's big enough when it hurts so I'm really confused on what to do :(

My dog Quinn who is only 40lbs is a aussie/blue heeler and she has TONS of energy, She doenst jump on hubby or I often at all BUT she does do it to people that come over which is annoying.... we try and train her but its hard bc she gets so excited and its hard to tell each person what to do in a situation like that to make her learn (your not suppost to touch the dog when they do that bc thats what they want) I am not worried about our baby with her or our black lab, they are BOTH lovers and arent possesive with toys/bones with humans (not much with other dogs usually, quinn can be somtimes depending on the other dog) but When we got OUr lab has a puppy Quinn pretended as it was her own (they are only 4 months apart in age too!) Quinn also still cleans her etc even tho our lab is 85lbs! they always cuddle, so i see them be protective of our baby, but i guess we will have to wait and see

Just as im sure you will have to see how the dog interacts with a new life in the house


----------



## Little J

bethenny thats cool!

Ducky- I personally would wanna change my ticker to get the the fruits faster, haha but i wouldnt change my due date


----------



## Betheney

Almost immediately came up with a blue one i do like

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/jjbb2.png


----------



## JCh

betheney said:


> almost immediately came up with a blue one i do like
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/jjbb2.png

love it!


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for the compliments!! i have a feeling a pink one is a few days away, i'm just not happy with anything!!


----------



## Betheney

OH MY EFFING GOD MADE A PINK ONE THAT I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbp.png


----------



## Saphira

Betheney said:


> OH MY EFFING GOD MADE A PINK ONE THAT I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty//jjbp.png

I think the new banners are very cute! Going to use the pink one if that's okay. :)


----------



## Betheney

Absolutely!! can't wait to see it in use, the pink one is on the large side though... sorry.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ducky: I think it's a baby girl, you can see a line there.

LittleJ: I dread the scale, hahahaha. But that's just me being me haha. I didn't want DH to find out how much it was, but nurse left the scale as was when I got down... so now he knows LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

LittleJ - I heard something like what Snow said about the allergies. So I think your doggies will be fine. :D They sound like wonderful dogs to have around and I'm sure they will love :baby:. I wish we could keep our dog in our house again but he is way too rowdy. He is bad about jumping on us and he is a very protective dog and we can't have him in with other people in the house. So I think he will stay an outside dog. We do however want to introduce him to the new baby so I may have my mom bring something the baby wears in hospital home to let him sniff of it first. We take him out walking with us and if it gets really cold, we may have to bring him back in so I want him to know there is a new little person in the house. 

1 more day!!! Tomorrow is the scan!!! I can't believe it is here already. I hope today goes by quickly! :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are planning on using baby lotions and creams to get Kitty use to the smell of a baby. We will be playing baby cries when it gets closer too. Kitty isn't a mellow normal cat, she is a little hyper, but super smart. She knows how to sit, lay down, come, go out, shake paw, roll over, and def knows NO lol. She also meows back like having conversations. Doesn't like going out though... so not a chance of making her an outside pet. We will have to train her for when baby is in the house.


----------



## AJThomas

Love the new banners Betheney! 

So excited to see the scan results for this week!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the new jelly beans banner :) good job!


----------



## Little J

sassy- what kind of dog is your outdoor dog? It is def. giving me relief to know things should be ok.... of course i fear the worse bc for the past 2 years my pups have been my hairy kids! I love them so much, they sleep with us every night (we had to get a king size bed) haha i grew up sleeping with my family dog so its only natural, i love their company especially when Hubby is gone.

Dee- my first apt. im like "omg... dont look!" haha and he creeped up behind me... and i said... dont judge im heavier than i look (or so i think... haha) Im like.... i weight as much as you! haha hes like... not quite... which made me feel better but i know its not far off in the future!


----------



## mellywelly

I think It's rarer to be allergic to dogs than other animals. Growing up, I was surrounded by animals, min of 2 at a time, usually more lol. When I was about 18 months my parents bought me and my brother a pony each (why???) when I was about 10 I suddenly became very allergic to them, my face would swell up within minutes. And I'm now also allergic to cats, the inlaws have them, and within about 20 mins I feel like someone is sitting on my chest. 
My only worry with my dog is that he may be too protective over the baby. We already spoke about allergies, and if baby is allergic to him, as much as we love him, we would re-home him.


----------



## Lilahbear

We have two cats who have been our babies for the past two years (we have had them since they were 8 weeks old). Hopefully the baby won't be allergic, but if it is or if the cats don't take to the baby or are really unhappy around it, then they will go and live with MIL and FIL. It would break my heart, but hopefully it won't come to that. Both me and DH grew up around pets and I want the same for my kids.


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd said:


> Another L&D dream, gave birth to *another* cat. WTF? This is like the 3rd cat I have given birth to in my dreams.
> 
> However, I went from 1cm to 10cm in about 30 seconds, pushed about 2-3x, and baby cat was out! If only!!!

:rofl: Your first question when the baby makes an appearance will be is it a cat?!


----------



## sassy_mom

LittleJ- He is a mutt. lol! The mother was full Shar Pei and we don't know for sure of the father but we have had several people say perhaps a german shepherd or pitbull?? 

He is 50lbs of solid muscle and thinks he is a lapdog! lol! And he knows when my mom comes over. He knows her truck and he knows she is grandma! :haha: He climbs up in her lap and his tail goes crazy wagging. He even has a special bark for her. When we got him, DH worked night shift and we had just moved into our new home and I wanted a dog so I had some protection being here by myself. Best guard dog I could have asked for ... he is just rowdy because he is 2 and still young. Although he isn't rowdy with DD. It is funny how dogs seem to know how to play with different people.

He was so tiny when we first got him as a puppy. He was only 5 weeks and he has grown up with DD. She loves him so much and he loves her too. That is his little human. 

Another problem we have is that someone a few houses down complained about him coming into their yard so we have to keep him on a chain and I HATE that. So if he does come in, I have to take him out on a leash so he doesn't go wandering down the road. It is sad because we live on a dead end road with very few houses and tons of thick woods that he could run and play in but because of these people, we've had to chain him up. :growlmad:


----------



## Lauren021406

Love the new jellybean signs! Cant wait to use one!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> LittleJ- He is a mutt. lol! The mother was full Shar Pei and we don't know for sure of the father but we have had several people say perhaps a german shepherd or pitbull??
> 
> He is 50lbs of solid muscle and thinks he is a lapdog! lol! And he knows when my mom comes over. He knows her truck and he knows she is grandma! :haha: He climbs up in her lap and his tail goes crazy wagging. He even has a special bark for her. When we got him, DH worked night shift and we had just moved into our new home and I wanted a dog so I had some protection being here by myself. Best guard dog I could have asked for ... he is just rowdy because he is 2 and still young. Although he isn't rowdy with DD. It is funny how dogs seem to know how to play with different people.
> 
> He was so tiny when we first got him as a puppy. He was only 5 weeks and he has grown up with DD. She loves him so much and he loves her too. That is his little human.
> 
> Another problem we have is that someone a few houses down complained about him coming into their yard so we have to keep him on a chain and I HATE that. So if he does come in, I have to take him out on a leash so he doesn't go wandering down the road. It is sad because we live on a dead end road with very few houses and tons of thick woods that he could run and play in but because of these people, we've had to chain him up. :growlmad:

awww, cute. I love doggies. Quinn needs to RUN alot so we put up a nice big fence in our yard and the dogs run wild! (well our lab plays for a bit then lays down and sleeps haha)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol we got our chihuahua when she was 5 weeks too! She literally fit in the palm of your hand, hubby was hesitant bc it was a female chihuahua and he wanted a large dog but we got her for free soooo we took her and thats his baby right now! He makes her grilled chicken and rice for breakfast every morning while im stuck eating poptarts lol... He just spoils her but bc she gets all of our attention now i worry how shell b with the baby...its gotten to the point if im working on the comp she either has to be on my lap or has to have her blanket on top if the desk to fall asleep..if i work for long periods of time shell put her paws on my books and will nibble my hand if i go near them...very very very jelous!


----------



## sassy_mom

Since we are on the topic of pets ... thought I'd share a picture of my 50lb love. :haha:

One is when we first got him and then him now full grown. 

His name is Tater!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0926.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









DSCN1697 - Copy.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Here is our Kitty! We named her Kitty LOL
 



Attached Files:







kittycat.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

this is when we first got Mocha at 5 weeks, poor thing has bug eyes hahaha https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/missmocha1.jpg

This is her at almost 3 months....yeaaa shes a little fancy :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/missmocha.jpg

and our dear little mexican now! at 6 months!! Love her to death!
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/missmocha2.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Ur cat is so cute


----------



## Nikkilewis14

What a thoughtful name! hahaha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Since we are on the topic of pets ... thought I'd share a picture of my 50lb love. :haha:
> 
> One is when we first got him and then him now full grown.
> 
> His name is Tater!

Wow he has changed a lot from when u first got him! I bet hes the best guard doggg ever!!


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> Here is our Kitty! We named her Kitty LOL

Hope this doesn't mean ur planning to name ur baby "baby" or "baby #1" Hehehe


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Believe it or not, it took us about a week to decide on the name LOL She is the most famous cat in the world, everybody calls her by her name Hahahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Here is our Kitty! We named her Kitty LOL
> 
> Hope this doesn't mean ur planning to name ur baby "baby" or "baby #1" HeheheClick to expand...

It has been considered. But we want to avoid the controversy. LOL Don't want to appear in the random Yahoo News section. 

JK btw haha.


----------



## gingermango

We bought our children a kitten each last christmas, my daughters is black with white socks and she aptly named him 'socks', my sons however is a tabby, being two he named her 'mycat'. We didnt have the heart to change it so now we look like nutters called 'mycat' in at night :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee I love the picture!!! I love the coloring she has! 

Nikki, I could kiss that little dog. I think I would trip over a chihuahua if I had one, but I think they are cute. I have a family member who has a long haired one that I want to steal. lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i used to have a long haired...their very affectionate dogs, but also very protective...my chi doesnt even bark, its so weird! But she is a doll baby!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Since we are on the topic of pets ... thought I'd share a picture of my 50lb love. :haha:
> 
> One is when we first got him and then him now full grown.
> 
> His name is Tater!

So cute!

Love the animal pics!!! :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Jumping on the bandwagon: Orange guy is Fox, Tortie is Miss Pigglesworth.
 



Attached Files:







foxpig1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Little J

Here are my loves, Quinn (aussie/heeler mix) and Kaiya (black lab)
They love eachother :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Pups.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 4









pups2.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon: Orange guy is Fox, Tortie is Miss Pigglesworth.

haha Miss pigglesworth,, thats funny.

I love torties... i think they look so cute!


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon: Orange guy is Fox, Tortie is Miss Pigglesworth.
> 
> haha Miss pigglesworth,, thats funny.
> 
> I love torties... i think they look so cute!Click to expand...

She only gets her full name when being naughty, which is actually quite often. Otherwise we call her Piggy or Piggles.


----------



## DittyByrd

I *love love love* how we are gushing about our pets. We're going to be a million times worse when we start posting pics of our babies in January!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikki i have one full chihuaha and a half chi half terrier! Mine are exactly like yours all over us for attention i worry for when the baby comes. They do ok when there around my nephews but i think its going to be different when the baby is around 24:7!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I *love love love* how we are gushing about our pets. We're going to be a million times worse when we start posting pics of our babies in January!!! :happydance:

Yes! Hahahaha.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yeaaaa! Lauren, im kind of worried but who knows maybe shell be protective of her!


----------



## duckytwins

I have a Russian Blue named Chloe. She's such a princess!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I can't wait to dig out my scarves and sweaters! I love them, and I am so done with this heat...


----------



## Lilahbear

Here are my babies. Tilly is the tortoiseshell and Delilah is the grey and peach one. Believe it or not they are sisters! The first pic is of them at 3 weeks old the other is them all growed up.
 



Attached Files:







Home in May and Kittens 068.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6









Tilly and Deliah.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Finally got the doppler! Worked right away and now shes kicking me... :)


----------



## JCh

So my parents have a dog (my dog too) named Misty, she has lots of names....
Misty Princess Diana Weiderman Philllips (We actually gave her extra last names when she really liked a boy/ boy dog.... At one point there were 4 last names as well....)
What can I say, I was 12 when we got her - Princess Diana died around the time we got her and weiderman is a cartoon dog she looks like....
I REALLY wanted to name her Kitty because it seemed funny to call out for a dog named kitty.....


----------



## ARuppe716

Love all the fur babies!! We have a kitty named Licorice who I rescued from a shelter, but she also tends to go by Kitty most of the time. She is my little princess and I miss her right now since we're on vacation...I already called my dad who is caring for her to check up on her (we left 48 hours ago)

We were having ice cream last night and I have a huge
Sweet tooth... I was eating a chocolate peanut butter sundae and baby started kicking like crazy!! Baby must take after me :)


----------



## Little J

duckytwins said:


> I have a Russian Blue named Chloe. She's such a princess!!

i had a russian blue when i was younger!!


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> Love all the fur babies!! We have a kitty named Licorice who I rescued from a shelter, but she also tends to go by Kitty most of the time. She is my little princess and I miss her right now since we're on vacation...I already called my dad who is caring for her to check up on her (we left 48 hours ago)
> 
> We were having ice cream last night and I have a huge
> Sweet tooth... I was eating a chocolate peanut butter sundae and baby started kicking like crazy!! Baby must take after me :)

iv been addicated to gummy worms, smarties, ice cream etc. since i got pregnant and usually im not that into candy! im trying to resist temptation but its so hard....

Nik- glad the doppler works!!! Isnt it fun!? My LO moves and kicks at the probe alot! I still wish hubby could feel it on the outside.... but im sure itll be a few more weeks until that happens


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies - wow you've all been busy today, I had like 12 pages to read! Must try to get on during the day to catch up. 

All ok here, can't wait for my scan next Wednesday! Tomorrow marks half way point for me and that seems crazy! 

Hope you ladies who have had scans today got on well?
And good luck ladies for tomorrow / this week.

I keep having pregnancy dreams where I'm just pregnant no indication of pink or blue. But last night I had a dream, it was a girl BUT DH was the pregnant one - very odd!


----------



## sassy_mom

Dittybyrd - Mrs Pigglesworth looks exactly like a childhood cat I had. She use to bring me mice and birds for food. :haha: Her name was Co-Cola. I loved that cat so much ... but she got attached by coyotes when I was in high school. :cry: Beautiful cats!!

Lilah - those kitties are SOOOO cute!!!! I love them laying with their faces together! So sweet. DD said awwwwww kitties! lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

I would love for sweets to be my craving but as of now mine is cucumbers and tomatoe sandwiches lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yummm cucumbers and tomatoes w salt! Delish! Im a,so craving the veggies these days..i want a nice salad for dinner..no meat..just salad!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine are eggs - runny, dippy eggs with soldiers :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Millie whats a soldier? Lol


----------



## Lauren021406

im craving sour candy and tomato cucumber mozzarella with olive oil and salt!! I can live without meat..i used to love chicken and now hate it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mmmmm mozzerella and tomato..im going to the store now to go buy some fresh ones! Delicioussssss my mouth is watering!


----------



## duckytwins

Here's Chloe :rofl:

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/chloe.jpg

Re: cravings, right now, it's tortilla chips, fried chicken and tacos. Yesterday it was fruit salad and a milkshake. Every day, I crave chocolate, so DH bought me Hershey's drops so I can have a few pieces without eating an entire chocolate bar.


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Mine are eggs - runny, dippy eggs with soldiers :(

I thought we aren't allowed runny eggs? they are the only thing I miss

Soldiers are toast cut into fingers, so you can dunk them into the egg.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Mine are eggs - runny, dippy eggs with soldiers :(

I used to eat them all the time back in Guatemala. They are so yummi with just a little bit of salt. For some reason, when I mention them to DH he just shivers. Haha, I think he is not use to them. :shrug:


I wont eat a lot of meat or cheese... just give me massive amounts of lemonade and I'll love you 'til tomorrow. :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes no runny eggs and they are just what I want!
Soldiers are toast cut into strips to dunk x


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky - Chloe is so very pretty!


----------



## Kaiecee

Now is runny eggs the yellow or undercooked white part ? Cuz I ate eggs today with some yellow that was runny I had no idea :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Sonia: When did you start feeling baby? 
I've been feeling mine a little bit more, but it's still not constant and sometimes still have doubts of what it is that I'm feeling...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Eggs should be cooked until white and yolk are solid.

Deedee - I would say only really so in the last week, at first I thought I wasn't but is the same everyday now. Always just after I've eaten. The movement / kicks aren't really strong and cannot feel on outside, they feel lIke little flicks.


----------



## Lauren021406

your eggs have to be fully cooked. you cant have a runny yolk (yellow)...because of salmonella!! Ive been wanting a runny egg so bad and have to wait until January!



Kaiecee said:


> Now is runny eggs the yellow or undercooked white part ? Cuz I ate eggs today with some yellow that was runny I had no idea :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Well thanks for telling me I had no idea not even the nurse I saw last weeks told me that :( well no more runny eggs for me


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lauren021406 said:


> your eggs have to be fully cooked. you cant have a runny yolk (yellow)...because of salmonella!! Ive been wanting a runny egg so bad and have to wait until January!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Now is runny eggs the yellow or undercooked white part ? Cuz I ate eggs today with some yellow that was runny I had no idea :(Click to expand...

I'm trying to satisfy the craving with hard boiled eggs, not cutting it though. I'd give anything for a poached egg or egg and soldiers


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> your eggs have to be fully cooked. you cant have a runny yolk (yellow)...because of salmonella!! Ive been wanting a runny egg so bad and have to wait until January!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Now is runny eggs the yellow or undercooked white part ? Cuz I ate eggs today with some yellow that was runny I had no idea :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to satisfy the craving with hard boiled eggs, not cutting it though. I'd give anything for a poached egg or egg and soldiersClick to expand...

I know what you mean. I have been eating hard boiled eggs, but it's just not the same without that runny middle. :-(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Not even "yard" eggs? All the eggs we have are from my MIL's chickens.


----------



## els1022

Hi ladies, my scan went great! Baby is perfect. Plus, I caved in to dh and the kids (and a little bit of myself!) and we are happy to say we are team PINK!! :pink: I'll need my jellybean changed from yellow to pink. Dh is thrilled! I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## duckytwins

I wonder why, as soon as you get pg, you crave everything you can't have! What I wouldn't give for eggs over easy with toast, a fried bologna sandwich with cheese, or a huge deli sandwich!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nope. No eggs that are not hard cooked. Pasteurised eggs are fine but don't think can buy these in the store, it's a process the use to make them 'safe' - well as far as I know.
Food with egg in is fine as long as pasteurised egg, other than that my midwife told me to not eat - no eggs unless cooked till solid or pasteurised.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> Hi ladies, my scan went great! Baby is perfect. Plus, I caved in to dh and the kids (and a little bit of myself!) and we are happy to say we are team PINK!! :pink: I'll need my jellybean changed from yellow to pink. Dh is thrilled! I'll post pics in a bit.

CONGRATS!!! :flower:


----------



## BlossomJ

Oooo runny eggs & soldiers, yum! Want January to come even more now!

I've been having quite healthy cravings too. Carrot sticks, tomatoes, gherkins, hummus & cream cheese (ok, a little naughty towards the end).

All your pets are so cute! I grew up with loads of animals, but no pets now. I'd love a dog, but it's not the right time. Two children will have me run ragged & we're going to be moving house too. One day....


----------



## BlossomJ

congrats on :pink: els! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

els1022 said:


> Hi ladies, my scan went great! Baby is perfect. Plus, I caved in to dh and the kids (and a little bit of myself!) and we are happy to say we are team PINK!! :pink: I'll need my jellybean changed from yellow to pink. Dh is thrilled! I'll post pics in a bit.

Congrats :) can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## La Mere

els1022 said:


> Hi ladies, my scan went great! Baby is perfect. Plus, I caved in to dh and the kids (and a little bit of myself!) and we are happy to say we are team PINK!! :pink: I'll need my jellybean changed from yellow to pink. Dh is thrilled! I'll post pics in a bit.

Congrats, els!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats on the :pink: els! :cloud9:


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on team pink!!!!!!!! 

Ok LittleJ - we will be adding our beans tomorrow!! 5:35pm ET here ... it seems like the day is starting to drag! I can't wait to see what our jellybeans turn out to be!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Congrats els!

I can't wait till January when I won't have to think about what I eat anymore. I am dreaming of runny eggs, danish blue cheese and hot dogs (not all together though, that would be gross)!


----------



## Lauren021406

Congrats on the pink bean!!!

I have a whole list of foods I want in the hospital after I deliver!!! I remember when my sister had both of my nephews I bought her a sub sandwich bc thats what sge missed the most!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm goats cheese!


----------



## duckytwins

Lauren, I told DH the first thing I want after delivery is a giant deli sandwich! :haha: When my sister was pg the first time, she had GD (well, she had with both), so I brought her her favorite ice cream when we went to visit in the hopital! 

And oooooh, goat cheese! YUM!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats els! Welcome to team pink :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Well thanks for telling me I had no idea not even the nurse I saw last weeks told me that :( well no more runny eggs for me

I eat them over medium, a itty bitty runny and the rest fully cooked! I eat them once a week, and i dont plan to change it... I also ate one deli sandwhich and didnt get sick and baby is fine, soooo who knows!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yes no runny eggs and they are just what I want!
> Soldiers are toast cut into strips to dunk x

Just got another wrinkle in my brain, guess u learn something everyday :). Hmmm i usually just cut my toast in half and dunk lol.


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Well thanks for telling me I had no idea not even the nurse I saw last weeks told me that :( well no more runny eggs for me
> 
> I eat them over medium, a itty bitty runny and the rest fully cooked! I eat them once a week, and i dont plan to change it... I also ate one deli sandwhich and didnt get sick and baby is fine, soooo who knows!!Click to expand...

I think as long as you are careful and don't eat it everyday.. Its fine. Though I always heat up my deli meat and I hate eggs, so... :shrug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I definitely have eaten something's they say not to! Deli salads etc and I'm sure in moderation it's fine


----------



## DeedeeBeester

You wonder how ladies managed to have healthy babies for so long without all the information we have today, it just seems like it's so much sometimes.


----------



## Lillian33

Amazing news Els - big congrats on the beautiful girl!!!

All your pets are gorgeous ladies, im very jealous I dont have any at the moment, had cats and a dog as a kid though.

Chocolate milk/milkshakes/smoothies - so anything milk ha ha - has been one of my big cravings but am trying not to have it too much - so much sugar! Not normally a milk drinker either :)

More scans tomorrow, very exciting!!

Hope you're all feeling well ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Well thanks for telling me I had no idea not even the nurse I saw last weeks told me that :( well no more runny eggs for me
> 
> I eat them over medium, a itty bitty runny and the rest fully cooked! I eat them once a week, and i dont plan to change it... I also ate one deli sandwhich and didnt get sick and baby is fine, soooo who knows!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think as long as you are careful and don't eat it everyday.. Its fine. Though I always heat up my deli meat and I hate eggs, so... :shrug:Click to expand...

I read somewhere that the runny eggs is because of salmonella, but chickens in the UK are actually immunized against it, you can tell because the eggs have a particular stamp on them.... a lion maybe?

I'm a bit fuzzy on the details because I don't live in the UK. But give it a Google.


----------



## gingermango

I have my eggs so the yolk is slightly runny but the white is obviously cooked fully.

This may be a silly question but what is a deli sandwich???


----------



## gingermango

And eggs in the uk do have the lion stamp on but our mw's and nhs still say no runny eggs :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

A deli sandwhich is like a italian hoagie... Hand carved salami, ham, turkey cheese with oil and vinegar and pickles...on a nice thick hoagie roll!


----------



## gingermango

Nikkilewis14 said:


> A deli sandwhich is like a italian hoagie... Hand carved salami, ham, turkey cheese with oil and vinegar and pickles...on a nice thick hoagie roll!

Thanks hun, So is it the salami that means you cant have it in pregnancy? I dont think ive ever eaten salami tbh. Ill have to google a hoagie roll too I think pmsl


----------



## mammaspath

so i went for my 16 week checkup......got an ultrasound.......tech couldn't tell for sure....ugh 

here's a pic.......any guesses??:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No they told us meat that is hand carved may contain bacteria that can affect baby...but i dont know! I forget how they make deli meat but i heard if its heated its ok....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mama! Girl!


----------



## duckytwins

Here's a ham and cheese deli sandwich. I'd add pickles to mine, though! And not on rye bread, probably a nice thick 9 grain bread! :haha:

https://www.schwebels.com/~/media/Images/Recipes/ham-cheese_387x298.ashx

It's the meat we can't have. If it's been sitting in a deli case and sliced on a machine, it could contain listeria.


----------



## duckytwins

mammaspath said:


> so i went for my 16 week checkup......got an ultrasound.......tech couldn't tell for sure....ugh
> 
> here's a pic.......any guesses??:shrug:

Adorable! I'm thinking :blue:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u duckie lol!


----------



## Lauren021406

Now i want a deli samdwich!!!


----------



## duckytwins

sorry! :blush:


----------



## els1022

Thank you so much for all the congrats, ladies!! I was so excited to get on here and share the news! :hugs: I'm having problems with my scanner but I'll get the pics on here.

On another note, I am now seriously craving some runny eggs and toast. :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm not really craving anything right now. Although I do like a nice fresh red pepper with ranch to dip it in :) I wish I were craving the sweets like last time. But I;ve had some in my cupboard for a month now that I just haven't gotten too. The whole lunch meat thing bugs me. It wasnt a rule 10 years ago when I had my daughter. I had lunch meat all the time with her. Plus warm lunch meat just sounds icky. :(

I LOVE fried egg sandwiches with cheese. I had one before I realized I was pregnant. I think every day you run the risk of salmonella but when your pregnant it can be so much worse and hurt you AND baby. So they don't like you to take the risk.


----------



## AJThomas

Ya'll are bad for me, now i'm craving all sorts of things :dohh:

Wow, i think pink beans are leading now, come on Sassy and Little J, ya'll need to even it up again! :D


----------



## calista20

Just found out I'm having another boy!!! That makes 3 boys for me now. I'm seriously outnumbered. lol


----------



## els1022

calista20 said:


> Just found out I'm having another boy!!! That makes 3 boys for me now. I'm seriously outnumbered. lol

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm almost certain it's gonna be a boy


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on team blue!! 

You guys are making me all excited all over again! Just about 15 hours!!! AHHH!!! I have no idea how I am going to sleep tonight. I am so excited. DH keeps asking ... what time? I was telling him the jellybean count earlier while we were cooking dinner and he said when do we find out what color we are again. lol!!! Oh I can't believe it is here. I'm going to be going insane tomorrow!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I'm almost certain it's gonna be a boy

I have that feeling too for me but who knows ... I might be shocked. LOL!


----------



## Kaiecee

Trust me if it came out that I'm having a girl I'll probably ask them to check again lol I will b completley shocked :)


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy i think boy for you, hmmm, not sure about LittleJ, i'm gonna go with girl but lets see if i'm wrong and team blue can get a lead again.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I thought girl to begin with because of O time and DTD with dh. But the symptoms are very close to my son and not my daughter. So now Im pretty convinced its a boy. Although my face is breaking out like it did with my daughter. so I dunno. 

I' think im leaning boy because I saved all the cloths from my daughter, and my luck I would have a boy and all the stuff I saved would be useless lol


----------



## AJThomas

my cute little inny bellybutton is becoming a huge outtie one :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

after all the puppy dog talk i want to share my Aphro!! my 3 year old chow chow. I'm sorry if i've shared it already, i know it was in my journal so i'm not sure if it was shown here.

IT'S A VIDEO SO YOU GOTTA CLICK ON IT!!
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/th_20120720_184354.jpg


----------



## span

Hi everyone - I've been rubbish at keeping up again. :blush:
Congratulations on all the :pink: and :blue: bumps. :flower: 

Got my scan on Monday and I think we're going to abandon :yellow: this time and find out. Hubby is very keen. :winkwink:

I had an extra scan last monday as i'd had a bleed the saturday before. It was a trickle of bright red blood, which came after a couple of days of brown spotting. All was well though and baby has started giving me proper kicks since. :cloud9: We could've found out at that scan but Meg was fussing while we were waiting so hubby took her for a walk and was missing when they called me. I think :blue: though as I'm sure I saw something between baby's legs. The sonographer quickly said it was the cord but I wonder if s was covering herself? :shrug:

Can't believe I'm nearly half way! This 2nd pregnancy is FLYING by! :shock:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow 20 weeks for me today! Cantaloupe time - I coincidentally brought one in the store yesterday and DH was like how big is baby now and I should him and he couldn't believe, saying you look no different etc!

Can't believe I am half way!


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie - congrats on 20wks!

Betheney - lovely video! Your dog is very tolerant... looks like a total softy!

Have my 16wk appointment with the consultant today. I'd love to have a scan too, but don't think that's gonna happen unless there seems to be an issue. Also, I'll be taking DS with me, so doubt it would be feasible. Will report back later :)


----------



## Lillian33

calista20 said:


> Just found out I'm having another boy!!! That makes 3 boys for me now. I'm seriously outnumbered. lol

Congrats on your team blue Calista!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Morning girls, I had a really bad nights sleep, I'm so tired. Just kept thinking about today's scan. Not sure why, baby is kicking everyday so I know it's there. I think maybe it's because it seemed to have a strange shaped skull at the 12 week scan. I'm there at 3.40

Sassy, I'm going girl for you
Littlej, still sticking with boy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck for today melly, can't wait to hear how it went x


----------



## span

Good luck Melly. :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Goodluck Melly Welly!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I thought boy for sure... and I'm team :pink:! Everything pointed blue... Psychic reading, inteligender test, chinese gender, every wives tale from Heartrate to symptoms, dream, instinct. 

Melly: Everythings going to be fine. All my thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:

Little J: I've been saying :pink: for you... I continue to say so! :) Can't wait for your update.


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks everyone, will update later. 

Lauren- bit of a strange question, do you like your name? And what do people call you for short if anything. Me and dh have finally found a name we both like for a girl! Yey


----------



## Betheney

My sisters name is Lauren we call her Lozz, Lozz Bozz or Lozzi


----------



## mellywelly

did she like her name growing up? I still like Frances (frankie) but haven't wont DH over yet and but he is starting to like Harriet - but we would call her Hetty. Have to start on boys names then. This names business is hard work, worse than last time too.


----------



## span

Ooh Frances and Harriet are both lovely - Hetty would be a great name. :thumbup:


----------



## gingermango

So the last two nights I havent had to get up in the night for the loo, which is great, but then when I wake up in the morning it scares me a little.

Baby is definitly moving more now, he doesnt seem to like bus rides as it feels like he curls up in a really tight ball as soon as it starts moving which is uncomfortable lol

Also this morning I seem to have woken up with burning nips :blush: grr


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> did she like her name growing up? I still like Frances (frankie) but haven't wont DH over yet and but he is starting to like Harriet - but we would call her Hetty. Have to start on boys names then. This names business is hard work, worse than last time too.

yeah she loves her name, it's a nice name.

I don't think you would ever come across anyone who doesn't like the name Lauren or would think "Why'd they name the baby that". It's not common yet not strange.

Her middle name is Elizabeth

Lauren Elizabeth.

I also have a friend of a friend whose name is also Lauren and she also get's Lozz as a nickname, my Lauren honestly get's Lozz Bozz more often.


----------



## mellywelly

span said:


> Ooh Frances and Harriet are both lovely - Hetty would be a great name. :thumbup:

I've loved it ever since I watched hetty wainthrop investigates :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> did she like her name growing up? I still like Frances (frankie) but haven't wont DH over yet and but he is starting to like Harriet - but we would call her Hetty. Have to start on boys names then. This names business is hard work, worse than last time too.
> 
> yeah she loves her name, it's a nice name.
> 
> I don't think you would ever come across anyone who doesn't like the name Lauren or would think "Why'd they name the baby that". It's not common yet not strange.
> 
> Her middle name is Elizabeth
> 
> Lauren Elizabeth.
> 
> I also have a friend of a friend whose name is also Lauren and she also get's Lozz as a nickname, my Lauren honestly get's Lozz Bozz more often.Click to expand...

I think it's a classic name, never in fashion but never out of fashion either. Don't like lozz, purely because I knew one that was weird to say the least. Could you use Rennie?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> after all the puppy dog talk i want to share my Aphro!! my 3 year old chow chow. I'm sorry if i've shared it already, i know it was in my journal so i'm not sure if it was shown here.
> 
> IT'S A VIDEO SO YOU GOTTA CLICK ON IT!!
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/th_20120720_184354.jpg

Omggggg sooo fluffy and adorable!!!


----------



## Betheney

Melly Welly, i think you can use any name you want really. Nicknames are just whatever the parents create. I think Rennie is super cute.

Nikki, she's such a great dog. I paid an arm and a leg for her because her mother was the only dog to pass govt testing in the state to legally be allowed to brought into public schools so they could educate children on how to interact with dogs, I just realised she's 4 this year not 3. I hunted for so long to try and find a dog that was going to be brilliant with kids so when the day came that we had a baby we didn't have to stress. Rather than just hoping we'd end up with one that might be tolerant of children.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats awesome! I just want to squeeze!


----------



## Betheney

I wish i had more patience for her though i'm not as nice as i should be to the poor dog. My favorite Piccy of my doggy and my daughter, Eva was approximately 10 days old.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/156582_10150095620834468_5384363_n.jpg


----------



## Little J

I had my 16 week apt. yesterday and the Dr. mentioned how crazy my little baby is bc it kept running from the doppler and kicking at it! haha Everything went well... and i lost more weight! Its crazy bc my belly is so big but i had weight to lose to begin with so i guess the baby is just taking away my fat! haha

Melly- good luck today! keep us posted
Mamma- lucky you got to see LO yesterday! Hubby asked if we were getting a scan at the Dr. apt yesterday bc he was too impatient to wait to see LO today, haha

Sassy-Today is the day!!!! CANT WAIT!!!

Congrats on all the new PINK and BLUE jellies! Today Sassy and I will add some more color to the main page! I wonder which way itll sway!! My apt. isnt until 5pm central time. So the ladies in the UK will be asleep... but youll have some fun news to wake up to about sassy and myself!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck today ladies!! :) cant wait to see the results!!


----------



## Little J

I also got my 20 week anatomy scan set up and the day after i meet with my Dr. for my 20 week check-up, and my Dr. will discuss the scan. Im trying to stay relaxed and excited but deep down there is a tiny little inch of scaredness bc i just hope LO is healthy and strong


----------



## Little J

Since we had talked about photobooths, here is a pic hubby and i took at my SIL wedding a couple weekends ago.

I called it the story of our lives: engagement, love/marriage and baby!
 



Attached Files:







photoboothlove.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney said:


> I wish i had more patience for her though i'm not as nice as i should be to the poor dog. My favorite Piccy of my doggy and my daughter, Eva was approximately 10 days old.
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/156582_10150095620834468_5384363_n.jpg

Aw that is one cute dog!


----------



## Lauren021406

I like my name alot..I get called Laur alot just as short!! 


mellywelly said:


> Thanks everyone, will update later.
> 
> Lauren- bit of a strange question, do you like your name? And what do people call you for short if anything. Me and dh have finally found a name we both like for a girl! Yey


----------



## Lauren021406

Cant believe I am 20 weeks today!!!! 5 days until we know team blue or pink!!!!


----------



## Little J

Lauren021406 said:


> Cant believe I am 20 weeks today!!!! 5 days until we know team blue or pink!!!!

wahoo!


----------



## mellywelly

and here is my mutt, got him from a rescue centre 2 years ago, he's the most laid back dog I've ever had. He was owned by an old lady, but she got really poorly and couldn't look after him anymore, and died the day after. We knew he was the one when all the other dogs were barking their heads off, but he just walked to the front of the kennel and sat down. 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0013.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

ooops sorry thats massive!


----------



## JCh

Wow, lifesized! He's cute!


----------



## Little J

aww how cute :)


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> and here is my mutt, got him from a rescue centre 2 years ago, he's the most laid back dog I've ever had. He was owned by an old lady, but she got really poorly and couldn't look after him anymore, and died the day after. We knew he was the one when all the other dogs were barking their heads off, but he just walked to the front of the kennel and sat down.
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0013.jpg

Aw so cute! I love dogs. We couldn't have one with the two cats (the poor dog would be tormented), so I get my dog fix when I visit my parents who have two Gordon Setters. 

Good luck to the ladies who have their scans today. We have ours on Friday afternoon and I can't wait to see the baby again!


----------



## duckytwins

Melly, along the lines of Harriet, how about Helen? Although, there really is no short for that. We are going with Emilynne and Emmy for short (if Boop is a girl!) 

DS1 is Alexander and we call him Alex (for the longest time, he thought his first name was Alex and his middle name was Ander! Too cute!) And DS2 is Jonathan, but I REFUSE to let anyone call him Jon or Jonny. He's Jonathan! :rofl:


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh, I meant to ask, do we have to drink the pint of water again before the 20 week scan? It doesn't say in my letter and I am guessing we don't cause the baby will be bigger and in an easier position to see, but I thought I would check.


----------



## JCh

I've only heard that u don't need to drink water but have to feel like u need to pee into 3rd tri.... I believe u still need to drink water for 20 weeks..... Maybe not as much as 1st tri....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was told i didnt need to drink water for my 20 week and I didnt for my 12 week either and they were both external... but for my 16 week one I had to go somewhere else and I needed to drink lotsa water, but after a few minutes she told me to empty it and finished the scan.. I think it depends on the machine, but i dont know for sure.


----------



## mellywelly

I rang antenatal this morning about bladder and it doesn't need to be full for this one thank goodness


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> Melly, along the lines of Harriet, how about Helen? Although, there really is no short for that. We are going with Emilynne and Emmy for short (if Boop is a girl!)
> 
> DS1 is Alexander and we call him Alex (for the longest time, he thought his first name was Alex and his middle name was Ander! Too cute!) And DS2 is Jonathan, but I REFUSE to let anyone call him Jon or Jonny. He's Jonathan! :rofl:

Not really keen on Helen. I love love love Alex, but my friends boy is called that.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I finally got a fruit I like LOL MANGO! 

I had my first baby dream last night, with my own baby. It was a beautiful baby boy with blue eyes like hubby. 
I was so happy! I even got to breastfeed him, and my mom told me I was doing a great job at holding his head. Hahaha. I had a great night, it rained all night and I just loved it!


----------



## sassy_mom

SCAN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry. A little excited here! :happydance: I'm not sure of the time difference from here to where some of you ladies are overseas but I have my scan at 1:30pm eastern time. Oh man basically in 3 hours. WOW! LittleJ - I cannot wait to see what your results are. I will be stalking here until you get back. :haha: Alright ladies, well I'm off to get ready and get some things done. Next time, I'll be back with a jellybean color!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

The only boy name I can come up with is Cody. It's an English name but I think it sounds too American? Nothing wrong with American names lol but I want an English one.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay I'm a mango, too!! Had a baby dream as well last night that we were buying a baby blanket and embroidering the girl name we picked out onto it! We find out in 5 days if that is true!

Good luck to all the scan ladies today- so exciting for our little board. I felt like this would never get here and now my countdown is single digits! I live seeing all the jellybeans and reading everyone's results!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are sticking with really old school names: Matthew Thomas and Elizabeth Anne. I don't want baby having to spell his/her name every time somebody needs to write it down. We already have that issue with our last name. And the names are meaningful to us.


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray for scan day, Sassy! Melly, we have Christian for a boy's name. Thankful there's only one in there this time, we only have one name for each gender! :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> SCAN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sorry. A little excited here! :happydance: I'm not sure of the time difference from here to where some of you ladies are overseas but I have my scan at 1:30pm eastern time. Oh man basically in 3 hours. WOW! LittleJ - I cannot wait to see what your results are. I will be stalking here until you get back. :haha: Alright ladies, well I'm off to get ready and get some things done. Next time, I'll be back with a jellybean color!!!! :happydance:

12:30 my time, right?! I will so be waiting with a milkshake to celebrate LOL


----------



## gingermango

duckytwins said:


> Hooray for scan day, Sassy! Melly, we have Christian for a boy's name. Thankful there's only one in there this time, we only have one name for each gender! :rofl:

I do like the name Christian but there may be a few of them around at the beginning of 2013 as its the name of the main character in Fifty shades of Grey :blush:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Whom else is having a scan on the 20, beside myself and ARuppe?? I think there is a bunch of us, no?
-gingermango !
-Lauren021406 !


----------



## gingermango

DeedeeBeester said:


> Whom else is having a scan on the 20, beside myself and ARuppe?? I think there is a bunch of us, no?

MEEEEEEE :happydance: Im having my 20 week scan at 8:30am GMT so will possibly be the earliest one that day? we already know its a boy but I keep thinking what if they say its a girl???


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gingermango said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Whom else is having a scan on the 20, beside myself and ARuppe?? I think there is a bunch of us, no?
> 
> MEEEEEEE :happydance: Im having my 20 week scan at 8:30am GMT so will possibly be the earliest one that day? we already know its a boy but I keep thinking what if they say its a girl???Click to expand...

It's a "to be sure" scan. Hahaha.


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,
Exciting stuff happening now with all the scans mine is still 2 weeks away but we are staying team yellow.
We had a baby expo here the other day and brought our car seat so there isn't too much else we need.
I was just thinking back to all the doppler discussions on here and thought you would all be best to ask for advice on this if you have other children. Have you used a certain type of baby monitor and what did you like about it. I'm so confused! There are ones that will even detect if the baby stops breathing...


----------



## gingermango

River12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Exciting stuff happening now with all the scans mine is still 2 weeks away but we are staying team yellow.
> We had a baby expo here the other day and brought our car seat so there isn't too much else we need.
> I was just thinking back to all the doppler discussions on here and thought you would all be best to ask for advice on this if you have other children. Have you used a certain type of baby monitor and what did you like about it. I'm so confused! There are ones that will even detect if the baby stops breathing...

We had the angelcare baby monitor with both of ours, originally with dd it was because she was extremely premature and this one had the pad that went under the matress to monitor breathing etc, the peace of mind it gives is amazing but its annoying when you pick the baby up and forget to turn it off pmsl.
We used it again with ds but then swapped to a normal 'sound only' one from Tomy?? when he could roll around and we will be using this one from the beginning with this baby.

My SIL had one with a screen on so you could see the baby which she loved.


----------



## Little J

my 20 week scan says to drink water and come with a full bladder.

Is TX considered central time? then Yes!

Im going to be popping in at lunch time to see what color bean you have Sassy! Geez, this is like christmas early!

It doesnt help that i keep staring at the clock... I keep pep talking to LO to get ready bc i get to see him/her later today!! Im def. going to drink some OJ before my scan so we can get soe good action shots!


----------



## duckytwins

gingermango said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for scan day, Sassy! Melly, we have Christian for a boy's name. Thankful there's only one in there this time, we only have one name for each gender! :rofl:
> 
> I do like the name Christian but there may be a few of them around at the beginning of 2013 as its the name of the main character in Fifty shades of Grey :blush:Click to expand...

Oh is it?! I haven't read it. We actually had it on the table before we knew Tess was a girl.


----------



## gingermango

duckytwins said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for scan day, Sassy! Melly, we have Christian for a boy's name. Thankful there's only one in there this time, we only have one name for each gender! :rofl:
> 
> I do like the name Christian but there may be a few of them around at the beginning of 2013 as its the name of the main character in Fifty shades of Grey :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is it?! I haven't read it. We actually had it on the table before we knew Tess was a girl.Click to expand...

You should read them!! to be honest though Im not sure how many people that have read them would then name their child from them but who knows lol, either way it is a lovely name :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

My scan is on the 20th at 9am!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Hmmm, guess I will have to phone the clinic and double check about the water thing. It seems to be different depending on where you go.

I love the name Christian, but my BIL is called Christian and it would just cause confusion if we were to use it. 

One of our forerunners for a girls name is Amelia, but there was something in the news the other day that it is was the most common girls name in England and Wales in 2011. I'm not sure I want to choose a name where there are going to 3 others with the same name in their class at school. My first name is Jennifer and it was like that for me. When I started my current job they hired 4 people at once and 3 of us were called Jenny or Jennifer.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

- ARuppe !
- gingermango !
- Lauren021406 !
- DeedeeBeester !
- Span !

5 so far for the 20!!! It's gonna be super exciting, whom else?!


----------



## JCh

Lilahbear said:


> Hmmm, guess I will have to phone the clinic and double check about the water thing. It seems to be different depending on where you go.
> 
> I love the name Christian, but my BIL is called Christian and it would just cause confusion if we were to use it.
> 
> One of our forerunners for a girls name is Amelia, but there was something in the news the other day that it is was the most common girls name in England and Wales in 2011. I'm not sure I want to choose a name where there are going to 3 others with the same name in their class at school. My first name is Jennifer and it was like that for me. When I started my current job they hired 4 people at once and 3 of us were called Jenny or Jennifer.

That's my name too! OMG - the funniest was in grade 9 math we had 3 Jenn P's.... Confusing!


----------



## mellywelly

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0688.jpg

Everything perfect, baby a shy one, not very good pics as spent most of scan on its side with arm in front of its head!


----------



## Lilahbear

JCh said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, guess I will have to phone the clinic and double check about the water thing. It seems to be different depending on where you go.
> 
> I love the name Christian, but my BIL is called Christian and it would just cause confusion if we were to use it.
> 
> One of our forerunners for a girls name is Amelia, but there was something in the news the other day that it is was the most common girls name in England and Wales in 2011. I'm not sure I want to choose a name where there are going to 3 others with the same name in their class at school. My first name is Jennifer and it was like that for me. When I started my current job they hired 4 people at once and 3 of us were called Jenny or Jennifer.
> 
> That's my name too! OMG - the funniest was in grade 9 math we had 3 Jenn P's.... Confusing!Click to expand...

 It's funny how names go in cycles though, cause in the UK Jennifer would be quite an uncommon name for a baby now, but it was obviously very common in the 1970s and 1980s. I know so many people called Jen, Jenny or Jennifer.

I checked the list of babies names 2011 for Scotland and Amelia is only 34th so not so common here I guess.


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0688.jpg
> 
> Everything perfect, baby a shy one, not very good pics as spent most of scan on its side with arm in front of its head!

Aw lovely! Glad everthing went well!


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm a sweet potato today!

As for the Food Police: I eat lunch meat. My OB said don't eat it if it's been sitting out all day but the risk of Listeria is very low otherwise. I eat cooked seafood. I also eat my steak medium rare. I have even had a runny egg (I think you run a higher risk of Salmonella eating unwashed or contaminated produce than from an egg.) No sushi or alcohol. 

I refuse to feel guilty for eating the way so many mothers before us did. So much medical advice is because of "CYA" medicine; Practitioners are forced to dole it out due to malpractice suits. I can't blame them.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok ladies ... we are heading out to the scan!!! Talk to all of you soon! Oh the excitement here is crazy!!!!


----------



## Betheney

good luck at the scan!!!! i don't have mine until the 23rd but it'll be a bit more boring than most because there wont be any big gender reveal sorry


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable Melly!! 

My sister's name is Jennifer and since we lost her last month, we decided if Boop is a girl, we are going with Emilynne Jennifer, in her honor. 

My name is Jessica, and EVERYONE assumes I spell my nickname with two Ses, but my mom spelled it Jes since birth, so that's the way I spell it. It drives me nuts that everyone just puts two Ses by default. I go by Jessie only by family.


----------



## ARuppe716

Hooray for the 20th!! Mine is at 1:30EST... I'm going to go crazy waiting!!


----------



## mellywelly

When they did a cross section to see kidneys I thought I saw girl bits, but when they measured leg, I thought I might have seen two 'acorns' as ds calls them. I think skull looks boy like now, where as at 12 week skull looked girlie. Oh I don't know!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm the 22 at 10.45am

Gorgeous scan melly, I'm going to say boy x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Baby names are hard! I have a 
Felicity Jean
William Jackson
Amelia Anne

If squishy is a girl we have decided on Rosaleigh Faye. But for boy's we are still undecided. We have Colin or Cole . But that one could change at any point


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Hooray for the 20th!! Mine is at 1:30EST... I'm going to go crazy waiting!!

Mine is at 4 CST! I had to make it as late as possible so hubby could go and not lose so much time at work... grrr! LOL Crazy waiting!


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies! I don't have long but I wanted to make a quick post anyway. We had our scan yesterday and we're
having
a
Mystery baby!
We were going to find out the gender, but the baby wouldn't spread its legs. It was trying to sleep during the scan and just punched at the ultrasound thing every once in awhile when it got annoyed. But it didn't show us its parts, so we have no idea what we're expecting. And we're cool with that. So put me down as a yellow jellybean! 
Hope you all are well. My parents leave tomorrow, so I should be able to catch back up then.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00034.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mellywelly

Wow you can even see its nose!


----------



## Little J

Glad things went well Melly!

The scans look great! Sorry your LO didnt give you a chance to get a sneak peak, i hope my LO is more exposed! haha

Sassy... IM WAITING TO HEAR YOUR NEWS!!!


----------



## span

Melly - lovely scan pic.
Brier - seems you have a shy baby then! 

My scan is also on the 20th - 2.40pm (uk time). Loads of us! X


----------



## Indiapops

hey ladies,

i'm twenty Weeks today and experiencing quite a bit of pain just above my public bone..and sometimes a little lower..its like a stabbing and throbbing...has anyone else had this..its it normal??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

- ARuppe !
- gingermango !
- Lauren021406 !
- DeedeeBeester !
- Span !

5 so far for the 20!!! It's gonna be super exciting, whom else?!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a Apt on the 20th, but its not a scan lol :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! So, glad the scan went great Melly. Can't believe we are here in the second trimester! :happydance:

Can't wait for gender updates Sassy & Little J! :happydance:

Afm: I'm naming my pink jellybean. Zoela Dawn (Zo Ella) :)

I have my anamoly scan and making sure :pink: scan on Aug. 28. I was told to drink 16oz water, one hour prior to appt.


----------



## duckytwins

My next appt is the 23rd, but I'm not sure what's going to happen at it. 

Leinz, you changed the spelling?! I like it!


----------



## JCh

Indiapops said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> i'm twenty Weeks today and experiencing quite a bit of pain just above my public bone..and sometimes a little lower..its like a stabbing and throbbing...has anyone else had this..its it normal??

It might be ligament pain... ?


----------



## snowangel187

Can't wait for ultrasound updates. :coffee:


----------



## gingermango

Indiapops said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> i'm twenty Weeks today and experiencing quite a bit of pain just above my public bone..and sometimes a little lower..its like a stabbing and throbbing...has anyone else had this..its it normal??

It could be ligment pain or could be spd hun. If you find it doesnt go away then query it with your midwife. Ive had spd in my last pregnancy and from quite early on this time and its not nice :cry: but if its ligament pain then it will usually go away after a short while :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Where is Sassy with her update, its been three hours!!


----------



## Leinzlove

duckytwins said:


> My next appt is the 23rd, but I'm not sure what's going to happen at it.
> 
> Leinz, you changed the spelling?! I like it!

I did... DH, DD and I all have 5 letter names. So I might as well keep it as so. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Can't wait either. We've decided not to tell people straight away, I know people are expecting txt's as soon as we know. We've just been out to dinner to celebrate 5 months, lol, and on the way home brought a cute little pink hat and an adorable blue hat. I'm seeing my mum and nan for lunch after my scan so I'll wrap which hat correspondes as a gift x


----------



## span

We're going to be naughty and not tell anyone that we're finding out - so far it's only my BnB buddies that know we're not staying :yellow: this time (is baby allows). It's going to be our little secret. :winkwink:

I'm starting to get a slight bump now but, like last time, it's a slow grower. My tummy is a bit fatter than last time so that could be why it's bigger than at the same time with Meg. :blush:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/baby%202/20120815_063836.jpg


----------



## Little J

cute pic span :)

SASSY is killing me!!!!! I bet she went out shopping right away haha 

my scan is in 1.5 hours! EEEEK!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> cute pic span :)
> 
> SASSY is killing me!!!!! I bet she went out shopping right away haha
> 
> my scan is in 1.5 hours! EEEEK!

I would bet on it LOL Hope baby shows!


----------



## mellywelly

how much longer???????????????? the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Lauren021406

ive been stalking the thread waiting!!!


----------



## Little J

sassy is going to get an ear full when she gets back :haha:

just and FYI after my apt. (which they said the scan lasts 30minutes) we are going to get food bc im gunna be starving! just a heads up itll be a little after my apt before i get back..... so dont get all ancy! but ill for sure post as soon as i get home!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry ladies!!! I know I need an earful!!! :haha: Sorry it has taken so long. We went to the scan and everything was beautiful. Measuring fine and right on. Everything is healthy and genetics all came back negative. So without further ado ..... DRUM ROLL PLEASE ........



:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Everything said boy and everyone even said I am carrying like I would be for a boy .... Her heartbeat today was 136. So old wives tales are definitely crap! lol We have no names yet but will be looking through some soon. DH is getting a lot of jokes at him because he will be the only man in the house. 

So Betheney, when you have a chance, please add a darling PINK jelly to my name. :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_4471.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lauren021406

yayyyy congrats on team pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations on your baby girl sassy_mom!:wohoo:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry ladies!!! I know I need an earful!!! :haha: Sorry it has taken so long. We went to the scan and everything was beautiful. Measuring fine and right on. Everything is healthy and genetics all came back negative. So without further ado ..... DRUM ROLL PLEASE ........
> 
> 
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> Everything said boy and everyone even said I am carrying like I would be for a boy .... Her heartbeat today was 136. So old wives tales are definitely crap! lol We have no names yet but will be looking through some soon. DH is getting a lot of jokes at him because he will be the only man in the house.
> 
> So Betheney, when you have a chance, please add a darling PINK jelly to my name. :happydance::cloud9:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :flower: Your daughter looks so cute!


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo!! Congratulations on your pink jellybean!!


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Sassy!! I did not see that one coming, maybe LittleJ will come back with a blue bean and be the one to even up the score.


----------



## gingermango

Congratulations on your pink jelly bean Sassy :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

YAY for a pink, Sassy! 
And lookin good, span!


----------



## mammaspath

yay for more pink jellybeans!


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats, sassy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats Sassy!! WOOO HOO FOR PINK BEANS!!!!


----------



## Little J

im BAAAAAAACK!

and the team we are about to join is.....








team BLUE!! :happydance::happydance:

Defo a baby boy :) :) I guess we just had to even out the score! haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Ok, I see Little J in here! I can't wait! :)

Sassy, Congrats on pink! My DD is also going to be a big sister! Yay for pink beans!


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Little J, I thought :pink:! Wrong again! Yay for team :blue:! Congratulations! Were your wive tells? Chinese Gender? Heartrate right?


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats little J!!!!! Welcome to team blue!! Is hubby ecstatic?! I have to show u all tje cute boy clothes I bought the other day!!


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Oh Little J, I thought :pink:! Wrong again! Yay for team :blue:! Congratulations! Were your wive tells? Chinese Gender? Heartrate right?

i did the red cabbage test, baking soda test and they all said BOY. the heartrate has been 150's-160's so kinda in the middle/high

MOST of the chinese gender charts said boy haha


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Congrats little J!!!!! Welcome to team blue!! Is hubby ecstatic?! I have to show u all tje cute boy clothes I bought the other day!!

His face just LIT up when we saw the winky haha i so cant wait to register now!!

ohh yay i love clothes!!!

Ill post US pics later :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on your blue bundle!!!! Evened the score!!! :)


----------



## els1022

Congrats on the scans ladies!! The genders are pretty much even in our little group!


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for your darling little boy! Today has made me so excited for Monday!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Yay! Congrats LittleJ!! Your hubby must be over the moon!


----------



## els1022

Oh, here is a pic from yesterday. I didn't get many good ones but I love this one of her face!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lillian33

Woo hoo Sassy and Little J massive congrats on the Pink and Blue beans, so happy for you both :hugs::hugs:

Brieri and Melly, really pleased your scans went well and your yellow beans are doing great :thumbup: My other half is trying to steer me in the team yellow direction now!!

Span, cute bump, looks similar to mine, glad there are others with not much bump going on yet!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. Monday is going to be a busy day with all those scans!!!!

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## La Mere

Calista- Congratulations on you baby boy!

Little J- YAY!!!! Tons of congrats on your sweet little boy!!

Brandi- :hugs: Congratulations on your darling little pink bundle!

Betheney- Your chow chow is adorable! My Oma had two when I was growing up! Oh and this may be a silly question, but do the yellow jellybeans get a banner? :haha: LOL


----------



## Little J

els1022 said:


> Oh, here is a pic from yesterday. I didn't get many good ones but I love this one of her face!

cute! we didnt get as good of ones as we thought either but i have an anterior placenta so it gets in the way, but we got a couple!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We had our scan today and are expecting a little girl! Yay team pink!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Lady on team :pink:! Yay, girls outnumber again for a minute. :) 

I can't wait to see Zoela again... :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Here are a few of the pictures we got today! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









Scan3.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









Scan4.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats little j on team blue and ready on team pink!


----------



## Lillian33

ReadynWaiting said:


> We had our scan today and are expecting a little girl! Yay team pink!!!

Amazing news, congrats on your beautiful girl!!


----------



## Little J

Here are some pics of Braxton Cole :)
One fo the pics he looks like a doll bc it looks like a super long neck!
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 37









baby2.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 8









baby3.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Little J

sorry they are so small.... but itd be HUGE otherwise. Do you like the one where hes waving!? haha

Ready- congrats on the girlie!

Sassy- very cute little princess!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on your little girl, Ready!


----------



## span

Congratulations on your :pink: bumps Sassy and Ready and your :blue: bump Little J. :cloud9:

Beautiful pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Samaraj

Congratulations everyone


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats on all the baby boys and girls today :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah ladies. Very cute pics and congratulations to each of you.

I can't wait for my scan next week, excited and anxious all rolled into one!

Thankfully I think the rash has enjoyed my body for long enough and may be on the move out! Well I hope so x


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> Betheney- Your chow chow is adorable! My Oma had two when I was growing up! Oh and this may be a silly question, but do the yellow jellybeans get a banner? :haha: LOL

I was trying to make one but yellow jellybeans just don't have as many useable images than blue and pink jellybeans. lol. DAMN GOOGLE IMAGES!!! but yes i'm working on it.


----------



## Lilahbear

Congrats to everyone who have had their scans! I have mine tomorrow, woo hoo, but we are team yellow so no great reveals from us, but super excited non the less.

I have been awake most of the night with terrible toothache. Had to send DH out to get paracetamol at 9pm last night. Had been trying not to take any, but when the pain was making me cry DH was like enoughs enough. Due to have tooth taken out next Thursday, but really don't think I can last till then so am going to be on the phone to the dentist at 8.30am to see if they can fit me in. Really wanted me own dentist as she reassured me about having it done while pregnant (tooth has big amalgam filling), but know it is unlikely I will get her at such short notice. :-(


----------



## mellywelly

Yey I guessed right for both sassy and littlej, think I'm going to get a new job as psychic baby woman!!

And congratulations to ready too!

Good luck to today's scan people!


----------



## gingermango

Congratulations LittleJ on your :blue: and Ready on your :pink: bump :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Sassy and Little J!

I saw the midwife today, got to hear the heartbeat again beating at 140. I alway well up with happy tears.


----------



## span

Ouch Lilahbear! Hope the dentist sorts you out sharpish. :hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

span said:


> Ouch Lilahbear! Hope the dentist sorts you out sharpish. :hugs:

Thanks Span. Have an appointment with my own dentist tomorrow at 8.30am. Hopefully I can last till then. In the meantime I am going to speak to the midwife about how much paracetamol I can stuff in my face to keep the pain at bay.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here is the hat we brought yesterday which we will wrap for my mum once we know what we are having next week. This one is pink and we got the blue one too!
 



Attached Files:







5053120062873.jpg
File size: 1.4 KB
Views: 47


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats on the little girls and boys!! I am so jealous of you all! Still got 3 weeks to wait!

Cant wait to shop, those are cute little hats and mittens Sonja! :)


----------



## Indiapops

I've had a chat with the Midwife and seems you ladies are right..she said it does sound like ligament pain and as long as I'm not bleeding to try not to worry... i've started to realize this baby likes to let me know its there every couple of Weeks lol... as two Weeks ago today I was at the day antenatal place with cramps and bleeding for the third time..

she said that as its early and I wouldn't be feeling movement yet it can be scary..she seemed quite surprised when I told her I can feel my baby move and kick..and have done for a while


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls just thought i'd write a quick quick post.

I'm really under the pump with Uni at the moment, so don't have time to check every post and reply and join in the conversations.

Deedee is going to record all the changes to be done and then at the end of the week she'll send em too me and i'll update post 1, so post 1 will probably be updated once a week.

I'll still drop in and contribute i just can't read every post like i was before.

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations on your baby boy Little J and baby girl ReadynWaiting!:wohoo:


----------



## jrowenj

I've been having an emotional few days. I've just felt... Big, fat, frumpy and unattratctive!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> I've been having an emotional few days. I've just felt... Big, fat, frumpy and unattratctive!

but its all for a good reason!!!!

I tell hubby i dont like ANY of my clothes bc it makes me look like a whale, but hes like "your pregnant!"

iv started getting stressed the last few days... bc of work etc. and i need to not do that bc i KNOW its not good for baby Braxton

Hows the Staycation going?! 

I get to have mine in October!


----------



## jrowenj

You're right. I just feel like a big, round blob. I had to buy a new bra and I'm a size 38 DD!!! Hubby keeps telling me what a beautiful pregnant chick I am but I just feel like a blob recently! Hahaha! I do love showing my bump off when I'm out though :)

Staycation is great! Went to the pool, saw dark knight rises at the dine-in movies which has full reclining chairs! Going to the beach today when my hubby wakes up haha!

Are u feeling your little man kicking???


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> You're right. I just feel like a big, round blob. I had to buy a new bra and I'm a size 38 DD!!! Hubby keeps telling me what a beautiful pregnant chick I am but I just feel like a blob recently! Hahaha! I do love showing my bump off when I'm out though :)
> 
> Staycation is great! Went to the pool, saw dark knight rises at the dine-in movies which has full reclining chairs! Going to the beach today when my hubby wakes up haha!
> 
> Are u feeling your little man kicking???

i was a 36DDD before my reduction... then i went to a 36D(even tho i was supposed to go to a C)... now im creeping back up to where i was before my reduction! :nope:

Awesome! I cant wait for my time off! 

Oh, ive felt him kick for a couple weeks now... it feels like little Taps! I feel them more often now tho... and they are getting stronger. Hubby cant feel them on the outside yet tho..... he CANT WAIT to feel them

what about u?


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> You're right. I just feel like a big, round blob. I had to buy a new bra and I'm a size 38 DD!!! Hubby keeps telling me what a beautiful pregnant chick I am but I just feel like a blob recently! Hahaha! I do love showing my bump off when I'm out though :)
> 
> Staycation is great! Went to the pool, saw dark knight rises at the dine-in movies which has full reclining chairs! Going to the beach today when my hubby wakes up haha!
> 
> Are u feeling your little man kicking???

I'm dreading getting fitted for a new bra.... I started at that size.... :(


----------



## DittyByrd

Going to be in Vermont for the next several days but I will lurk when I can! Can't afford to go 5 days without reading this thread or I'll never catch up!


----------



## jrowenj

I just started feeling kicks about 6 days ago and now I can feel them from outside if I put my hand on my belly but hubby can't feel it boo


----------



## sassy_mom

Morning ladies! Fruit day! I'm a cantaloupe! YAY! 

DH and I tried looking through names yesterday ... ugh! SO difficult! He didn't like anything I said and everything he said was absolutely the most ridiculous jumbled up bunch of letters. :haha: I think he was making stuff up! Later on last night I went online searching names and every name I said was on the top 10 list! :haha: He said wow really!! My favorite name of all and I am going to keep on him about this ... is Emma Grace. He says Emma sounds too old. I just think it is such a pretty name. I suppose we'll search around some more today. I need a name by the baby shower ... which is going to be October 20th. lol! So we have to come up with something for precious girl. :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

I had my scan today. We are still team yellow! Everything is fine with the baby, although I have a low lying placenta so they need to check if its moved at 36 weeks or I may have to have a c-section.

I would love some gender guesses please!
 



Attached Files:







engleburt 001 (800x600).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2









engleburt 002 (800x600).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JCh

DH is the pickiest person I've ever met when it comes to names... Luckily we have been discussing names for years (I've probably asked him if he likes 200+ names) and from that we only have a small handful.... Men can be so dumb about it. U have to think about it as a name, what the meaning is and if it might be fitting for the baby.
Btw, Emma has been popular for the last 10 years (thanks to Friends) so it's not like Bertha!


----------



## Lauren021406

i know how you feel..i feel fat not pregnant!!!



jrowenj said:


> I've been having an emotional few days. I've just felt... Big, fat, frumpy and unattratctive!


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable, poppy! I'm going to guess boy! Are you staying yellow by choice, or because baby wouldn't reveal? 

Re kicks, I have been getting some pretty hard thumps, but as soon as I call DH over or put my hand there, Boop stops!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> I've been having an emotional few days. I've just felt... Big, fat, frumpy and unattratctive!

I feel the same! Even tho hubby tells me how beautiful I am.. i just look at him and say shut up lol.


----------



## Poppy84

staying yellow by choice although its driving my crazy not knowing. Does anyone know hoiw the skull theory works?


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I've been having an emotional few days. I've just felt... Big, fat, frumpy and unattratctive!
> 
> I feel the same! Even tho hubby tells me how beautiful I am.. i just look at him and say shut up lol.Click to expand...

Me tooo hahahaha. Im like whatever!


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> staying yellow by choice although its driving my crazy not knowing. Does anyone know hoiw the skull theory works?


I found this on skull theory:

https://blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/2012/01/18/skull-theory-a-gender-predictor/


----------



## duckytwins

Poppy84 said:


> staying yellow by choice although its driving my crazy not knowing. Does anyone know hoiw the skull theory works?

Us too. Although, I saw something on one of our scan pictures that made me think girl, but we don't know for sure, so yellow it is!


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh I feel gross too... I can tell my arms and face are bloated plus I feel like I'm bigger than I should be and people are so surprised when they ask and find out I'm due in January. And the bra thing is so depressing!! I am a 38dd as well up from a small 36d but when I was dancing professionally I was barely a B! Even DH is amazed at how big they've gotten. 

Felt flutters and bubbles for awhile but last week or so have gotten very definitive kicks, especially right after I've eaten! Hopefully DH can feel them soon, too...


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Morning ladies! Fruit day! I'm a cantaloupe! YAY!
> 
> DH and I tried looking through names yesterday ... ugh! SO difficult! He didn't like anything I said and everything he said was absolutely the most ridiculous jumbled up bunch of letters. :haha: I think he was making stuff up! Later on last night I went online searching names and every name I said was on the top 10 list! :haha: He said wow really!! My favorite name of all and I am going to keep on him about this ... is Emma Grace. He says Emma sounds too old. I just think it is such a pretty name. I suppose we'll search around some more today. I need a name by the baby shower ... which is going to be October 20th. lol! So we have to come up with something for precious girl. :haha:

Hey Sassy dh hated the name I had chosen. Tho I brought it up before I was even pregnant. And just kept referring to the baby by the name. Then when it was time to "get serious" about deciding he actual brought it up as tho he thought it was it. :thumbup: so I suggest just keep calling ur bump Emma. :haha: Some people do grow to love a name. The best part of the name we have picked is my MIL hates it still!! :rofl: I told her its a good thing she's not having the baby then. :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> You're right. I just feel like a big, round blob. I had to buy a new bra and I'm a size 38 DD!!! Hubby keeps telling me what a beautiful pregnant chick I am but I just feel like a blob recently! Hahaha! I do love showing my bump off when I'm out though :)
> 
> Staycation is great! Went to the pool, saw dark knight rises at the dine-in movies which has full reclining chairs! Going to the beach today when my hubby wakes up haha!
> 
> Are u feeling your little man kicking???
> 
> I'm dreading getting fitted for a new bra.... I started at that size.... :(Click to expand...

I'm slightly jealous! I started off at a 32B & the only time my boobs are a decent size is when I'm pregnant! I can imagine it's a bit of a pain being really big, but I'd love to have some curves for a while. Will just have to make do with my bump when it finally appears for real! :)


----------



## JCh

I feel rather self concious having such large boobs - it's even a topic of conversation to some people. One lady I used to work with would talk about them ALL the time.... I've never really been smaller than a B.... :(


----------



## gingermango

With each pregnancy I have gone up two cup sizes but then only came back down one :( Before I had my dd I was a 36c, before I had ds I was a 36d and now Ive just bought my strapless bra for the wedding on saturday and had to have a 36e already :( Im dreading when my milk comes in, I really love the hot milk bras but they dont look half as nice in an F cup pmsl


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i used to be a 36C before our wedding, lost a bunch of weight and went to a 36 b.. thsnkfully i didnt get rid of my 36Cs because they are coming in handy now.. Im almost grown out of them but at least i didnt have to go out and buy all new ones YET... my hubby likes to call my growing breasts "milk jugs"... hes fascinated with them now and they just keep growing!! I have to swat his hands away because they still hurt so bad!!! I did however go to target and get their neon sports bras and I LOVE THEM! For some reason I need an XL in them tho!! ???


----------



## Kaiecee

Poppy84 said:


> I had my scan today. We are still team yellow! Everything is fine with the baby, although I have a low lying placenta so they need to check if its moved at 36 weeks or I may have to have a c-section.
> 
> I would love some gender guesses please!

I'd say boy Only cuz it looks like my last sounds scan:)


----------



## Kaiecee

Was at hospital for 5.5 hours last night cuz when dh was cutting grass with the weed eater something flew in his ever it was so swollen he couldn't open it :( now he can open it but it's so red and he has 2 bad scratched on the eyeball poor baby :( I'll try to be extra nice to him today :) hope ur all doing good today


----------



## span

I've been feeling proper kicks for a couple of weeks now. Hubby hasn't felt any yet but last time it took ages for him to feel them as she used to stop every time he put his hand on my tummy. :dohh:

My boobs are really sore - they feel bruised. I think I had all the pain earlier on last time but I guess it got delayed as I was still BFing Meg until a couple of months ago. :shrug:

Lovely scan pics Poppy. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm starting to feel baby alot more now still low just under belly button I still get freaked if I haven't felt it in a couple hours lol
But can't wait for dh to feel it and I thought boobs were suppose to get better around now but mine hurt so bad still :(


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Was at hospital for 5.5 hours last night cuz when dh was cutting grass with the weed eater something flew in his ever it was so swollen he couldn't open it :( now he can open it but it's so red and he has 2 bad scratched on the eyeball poor baby :( I'll try to be extra nice to him today :) hope ur all doing good today

Ouch!!! Hope they heal quickly - yuck - one of those things that gives me the heebie-geebies!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I am holding out no hope when it comes to milk boobs! I am a 36 E/F now and that is after a reduction (just skin removal) after losing weight. They haven't changed at all in the last twenty weeks, if anything maybe slightly smaller from losing weight. Not looking forward to milk arriving, think I will be expressing all the time!


----------



## Kaiecee

JCh said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Was at hospital for 5.5 hours last night cuz when dh was cutting grass with the weed eater something flew in his ever it was so swollen he couldn't open it :( now he can open it but it's so red and he has 2 bad scratched on the eyeball poor baby :( I'll try to be extra nice to him today :) hope ur all doing good today
> 
> Ouch!!! Hope they heal quickly - yuck - one of those things that gives me the heebie-geebies!Click to expand...

No kidding it was so yucky


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, I'm a 38 DD now. Whenever I try my old ones I look sooo silly, like a stripper wannabe hahahahaha and they hurt. My boobs never stopped hurting... they have been tender this whole time.


----------



## duckytwins

My boobs still hurt too. I'm still wearing a sports bra to bed every night. If I don't, I get boob whip lash everytime I turn over! :dohh: :blush:


----------



## gingermango

So Im sat at y desk eating an icecream tub :haha: and lo either really likes it or really doent like it pmsl. He is pushing his foot so hard its a bit uncomfortable lol but I can feel it under my skin just next to my belly button, can see its gonna be fun when he can reach my ribs!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm a little bummed out. Hubby might not be able to go with me to the scan. He has training and they only told him yesterday. He will be able to pick me up though, so I've asked him to take me shopping after, I'll buy something for girl or boy, and then at dinner I'll surprise him with what we are having. I'm not just going to tell him.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Betheney: Need any help with the yellow banner?


----------



## Greens25

It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Greens25 said:


> It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Little J

Congrats Green! Welcome to team BLUE!! :happydance:

My boobs are sore also... have you noticed changes too? My areolas are usually a light skin color, but now they are darker and i also noticed my actual nipples are wider? so odd what happens to your body haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> Congrats Green! Welcome to team BLUE!! :happydance:
> 
> My boobs are sore also... have you noticed changes too? My areolas are usually a light skin color, but now they are darker and i also noticed my actual nipples are wider? so odd what happens to your body haha

I told hubby that I might morph into one big nipple LOL they are so dark and huge!


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations on your baby boy Greens25!:dance:


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Betheney- Your chow chow is adorable! My Oma had two when I was growing up! Oh and this may be a silly question, but do the yellow jellybeans get a banner? :haha: LOL
> 
> I was trying to make one but yellow jellybeans just don't have as many useable images than blue and pink jellybeans. lol. DAMN GOOGLE IMAGES!!! but yes i'm working on it.Click to expand...

:happydance: yay! If you need some help looking for images, i'd be glad to help! And thank you for trying to make a yellow banner!



Greens25 said:


> It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on your blue bundle, Greens!


----------



## Kaiecee

Green
Congrats!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Deedee, you could always ask them to write it and seal in an envelope and then open it together?

I
My boobs didn't get any bigger with ds. I'm a 34dd but I'm starting to spill out and one of my favs is now painful, so looks like I'm bra shopping this weekend!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations on your boy greens!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Deedee, you could always ask them to write it and seal in an envelope and then open it together?
> 
> I
> My boobs didn't get any bigger with ds. I'm a 34dd but I'm starting to spill out and one of my favs is now painful, so looks like I'm bra shopping this weekend!

Hahahahaha. I couldn't... I'm sure I'd ask her what baby is. I am really really bad at surprises.


----------



## BlossomJ

JCh said:


> I feel rather self concious having such large boobs - it's even a topic of conversation to some people. One lady I used to work with would talk about them ALL the time.... I've never really been smaller than a B.... :(

How rude! I would just secretly wish they were mine, I'd never say anything!


----------



## mommyof2peas

being a bigger girl to begin with this bump is going to be HUGE by the time its done lol And Ive lost weight. Havent gained anything yet
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soniamillie01

mommyof2peas said:


> being a bigger girl to begin with this bump is going to be huge by the time its done lol and ive lost weight. Havent gained anything yet

gorgeous x


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i used to be a 36C before our wedding, lost a bunch of weight and went to a 36 b.. thsnkfully i didnt get rid of my 36Cs because they are coming in handy now.. Im almost grown out of them but at least i didnt have to go out and buy all new ones YET... my hubby likes to call my growing breasts "milk jugs"... hes fascinated with them now and they just keep growing!! I have to swat his hands away because they still hurt so bad!!! I did however go to target and get their neon sports bras and I LOVE THEM! For some reason I need an XL in them tho!! ???

I know...I kept all my bras from my last pregnancy & breastfeeding which is coming in handy! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mommyof2peas said:


> being a bigger girl to begin with this bump is going to be HUGE by the time its done lol And Ive lost weight. Havent gained anything yet

Aww, I love it!


----------



## BlossomJ

Lovely pic mommyof2peas!


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry for tmi but if anyone can answer I'd appreciate it since being pregnant sometimes after sex my dh get red down there so I'm wondering if it's me doing this to him do we get stronger down there which causes a reaction to dh? I have no infection but we both tend to burn sometimes but goes away its really weird


----------



## gingermango

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry for tmi but if anyone can answer I'd appreciate it since being pregnant sometimes after sex my dh get red down there so I'm wondering if it's me doing this to him do we get stronger down there which causes a reaction to dh? I have no infection but we both tend to burn sometimes but goes away its really weird

Im sure Ive read that our acid/alkali levels change in pregnancy so it could be this?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll ask doctor when i go again but that's what I was thinking too :) 
Thanks


----------



## snowangel187

My "bump" if you can call it that.. :haha: 19weeks 6days. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







19wks6days.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry for tmi but if anyone can answer I'd appreciate it since being pregnant sometimes after sex my dh get red down there so I'm wondering if it's me doing this to him do we get stronger down there which causes a reaction to dh? I have no infection but we both tend to burn sometimes but goes away its really weird

Last time we bd both dh and I were "irritated" down there :haha: I think it just has to do with all the hormone changes.. If your not having colored or smelly discharge you probably don't have anything to worry about.. But you can mention it to dr.. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

I can honestly say that I am glad I didn't want to stay team yellow ... I think this baby will never have a name. We literally read 100 names on ones list and managed to get 3 maybes ... then we browsed through several websites and we must have read another 100 and got nothing. It's going to take us until January to find this poor baby girl a name. 

I feel a little frustrated. Guess I should take a break. DH and I both would love to go ahead and give her a name. 

Here are our we'll think about it names:

Evelyn (Evie for short)
Alyssa
Makayla

Another problem would be to sort out a middle name. I'm worried that Evelyn might be too old of a name but I thought it had a pretty sound to it despite the age. And if we were calling her Evie then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. hahaha! 

Anyone else just completely stuck on baby names??


----------



## brieri1

Morning ladies! I can't believe I'm halfway done tomorrow! Wow! I feel great, actually. Better than I expected to feel. The only problem I'm having is constipation... :blush: And then when my husband and I are intimate with each other, the baby kicks us both so much. It was very active last night, we could see it moving on the outside. I'm so excited!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have one girl name but so sure it's gonna be a boy and have no names for boys lol I bought a baby book and it doesn't seem to be helping I do like the name Jacob and dh likes anything I like but I'd like for him to choose one with me :)


----------



## gingermango

Aww sassy, had ours been a pink bump this time we had chosen the name evelyn rose :) but would have shortened it to evie.


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> I can honestly say that I am glad I didn't want to stay team yellow ... I think this baby will never have a name. We literally read 100 names on ones list and managed to get 3 maybes ... then we browsed through several websites and we must have read another 100 and got nothing. It's going to take us until January to find this poor baby girl a name.
> 
> I feel a little frustrated. Guess I should take a break. DH and I both would love to go ahead and give her a name.
> 
> Here are our we'll think about it names:
> 
> Evelyn (Evie for short)
> Alyssa
> Makayla
> 
> Another problem would be to sort out a middle name. I'm worried that Evelyn might be too old of a name but I thought it had a pretty sound to it despite the age. And if we were calling her Evie then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. hahaha!
> 
> Anyone else just completely stuck on baby names??

Lots of the older names are coming back. I do like Evelyn quite a bit but DH HATES it.... :( Makes me sad when I really like something and he just says no...
The other names are nice but I actually like that one more....


----------



## Little J

snow- what a cute bump!

sass- evie is so cute :)


----------



## sassy_mom

So I was going to post my fruit onto facebook and noticed that the site has changed. But our tickers haven't. All of us who have hit 20 weeks are a cantaloupe but when I went to the site to post it to facebook, it says 20 weeks is a banana. What is up with that? It has cantaloupe now at 24 weeks????

And then I went back and was redoing it to change the color to pink and it still shows cantaloupe. What is wrong with this thing. lol!

And it really does make sense. I don't know of any bananas that are heavier than cantaloupes. lol


----------



## jrowenj

just got back from the beach... soooo damn hot! I dug a hole in the sand for my bump so I could lay on my stomach and tan my back HAHAHAHA!!!!!

Congrats on another BOY in the group!!!!

Love the 2 bump pics, ladies!! You both look amazing!

Kaicee hope your hubbys eye feels better soon! Hope his "peepee" feels better soon too haha! I agree its prob a PH thing

Sassy - all those names are beautiful!!! You can't go wrong with either of them!

Ummm this little boy has been moving like CRAZY! Is this normal for them to almost constantly be moving all day long?!?!?!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> So I was going to post my fruit onto facebook and noticed that the site has changed. But our tickers haven't. All of us who have hit 20 weeks are a cantaloupe but when I went to the site to post it to facebook, it says 20 weeks is a banana. What is up with that? It has cantaloupe now at 24 weeks????
> 
> And then I went back and was redoing it to change the color to pink and it still shows cantaloupe. What is wrong with this thing. lol!
> 
> And it really does make sense. I don't know of any bananas that are heavier than cantaloupes. lol

OMG I did the SAME THING this morning! I was gonna post that I am a banana, but on thebump.com its showing me as a pomegranate


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea I see you as a banana. They have all this messed up! lol


----------



## duckytwins

Lovin the cute bumps! And congrats on the newest teams! 

Sassy, I think the fruit chart is how big baby is from head to rump, not how heavy. So I guess a really big banana could be bigger than a cantaloupe - sizewise. I also think the site's chart has more fruits than the ticker does. I heard after a certain week, the ticker stays the same fruit for a few weeks, then changes and stays again, etc. I think it starts with papaya that it does that :( 

:shrug:


----------



## Lilahbear

sassy_mom said:


> I can honestly say that I am glad I didn't want to stay team yellow ... I think this baby will never have a name. We literally read 100 names on ones list and managed to get 3 maybes ... then we browsed through several websites and we must have read another 100 and got nothing. It's going to take us until January to find this poor baby girl a name.
> 
> I feel a little frustrated. Guess I should take a break. DH and I both would love to go ahead and give her a name.
> 
> Here are our we'll think about it names:
> 
> Evelyn (Evie for short)
> Alyssa
> Makayla
> 
> Another problem would be to sort out a middle name. I'm worried that Evelyn might be too old of a name but I thought it had a pretty sound to it despite the age. And if we were calling her Evie then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. hahaha!
> 
> Anyone else just completely stuck on baby names??

I think Evelyn (Evie) is a lovely name and definately making a come back. Two of my friends have recently called their daughters Evelyn, but on a day to day basis call them Evie.


----------



## AJThomas

I like Evelyn too, and Evie is very cute.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I always wanted Amélie for a girl -it's one of my fav movies- but I don't know how that would work in english.


----------



## mammaspath

DeedeeBeester said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Green! Welcome to team BLUE!! :happydance:
> 
> My boobs are sore also... have you noticed changes too? My areolas are usually a light skin color, but now they are darker and i also noticed my actual nipples are wider? so odd what happens to your body haha
> 
> I told hubby that I might morph into one big nipple LOL they are so dark and huge!Click to expand...

i just about died laughing at this one!!!:haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> I can honestly say that I am glad I didn't want to stay team yellow ... I think this baby will never have a name. We literally read 100 names on ones list and managed to get 3 maybes ... then we browsed through several websites and we must have read another 100 and got nothing. It's going to take us until January to find this poor baby girl a name.
> 
> I feel a little frustrated. Guess I should take a break. DH and I both would love to go ahead and give her a name.
> 
> Here are our we'll think about it names:
> 
> Evelyn (Evie for short)
> Alyssa
> Makayla
> 
> Another problem would be to sort out a middle name. I'm worried that Evelyn might be too old of a name but I thought it had a pretty sound to it despite the age. And if we were calling her Evie then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. hahaha!
> 
> Anyone else just completely stuck on baby names??

I know a toddler called Evelyn... I think it's cute! It doesn't seem like an old fashioned name now a know her.

Think we're sorted for a boy but have quite a few ideas for a girl, however I think DH is just humouring me with them & will rule them out.


----------



## La Mere

Love the name Evelyn (Evie)! Has always been one of my favorite names. Alyssa and Makayla are cute too


----------



## jrowenj

Omg my nipples are huge tooo!! Ewww


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/Evening ladies!!!

Greens - big congrats on your lovely blue jellybean :hugs:

Great bumps mummyof2peas and snowangel!!!

Sassy, I think you're onto a winner with Evelyn, it's classic and beautiful and has a great name to shorten too.

Gosh Kaicee, hope DH is ok, that gave me shivers - anything to do with something touching my eye aagghh!!

Hope everyone is well, it's Friday here woohoo, my parents are visiting from the US, cant wait to see them :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ooo god yea my nips r huge too! And bumpy gross!


----------



## La Mere

Here are a few shots of my bump~

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-16154248-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-16154229-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-16154211-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-16154308-1.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin good, La Mere!!


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> Lookin good, La Mere!!

Thanks, Ducky!


----------



## sassy_mom

DH says he likes Evelyn. And he likes that we would call her Evie. hmmmm maybe a name working for us! We shall see. :D


----------



## darkstar

I keep doing one-off hiccups all through this pregnancy but today I've started having acid reflux with it, its leaves a horrible taste in my throat.

I love the name Sephine for a girl but my OH say its too old-fashioned. Grrr. I just can't get him on board with it. For a boy I'm stuck. I like Nash but OH is trying to veto that too. We're really struggling. His latest suggestion for a boy is Cedric. I veto'd that. Fast.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I keep doing one-off hiccups all through this pregnancy but today I've started having acid reflux with it, its leaves a horrible taste in my throat.
> 
> I love the name Sephine for a girl but my OH say its too old-fashioned. Grrr. I just can't get him on board with it. For a boy I'm stuck. I like Nash but OH is trying to veto that too. We're really struggling. His latest suggestion for a boy is Cedric. I veto'd that. Fast.


You seem to be in the same boat as we were. Stuck with each saying no to the other.


----------



## snowangel187

What dh and I did was take turns going through the baby names book writing all names that we liked and whether we preferred it as a first or middle name. Then we compared lists. 

But like I said earlier the name we ended up with I just kept bringing it up and to my surprise he grew to love it. :flower:


----------



## Lauren021406

Im excited baby is going to to his/her first concert tom and sat night in hershey pa!!! I am curious if ill feel tons of kicking!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I live like an hour from hershey!mix tape tour? Lol


----------



## NellandZack

sassy_mom said:


> I can honestly say that I am glad I didn't want to stay team yellow ... I think this baby will never have a name. We literally read 100 names on ones list and managed to get 3 maybes ... then we browsed through several websites and we must have read another 100 and got nothing. It's going to take us until January to find this poor baby girl a name.
> 
> I feel a little frustrated. Guess I should take a break. DH and I both would love to go ahead and give her a name.
> 
> Here are our we'll think about it names:
> 
> Evelyn (Evie for short)
> Alyssa
> Makayla
> 
> Another problem would be to sort out a middle name. I'm worried that Evelyn might be too old of a name but I thought it had a pretty sound to it despite the age. And if we were calling her Evie then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. hahaha!
> 
> Anyone else just completely stuck on baby names??

Love the name Evelyn! Very cute! I haven't heard of Evelyn. My sister named her baby Everlee.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I keep doing one-off hiccups all through this pregnancy but today I've started having acid reflux with it, its leaves a horrible taste in my throat.
> 
> I love the name Sephine for a girl but my OH say its too old-fashioned. Grrr. I just can't get him on board with it. For a boy I'm stuck. I like Nash but OH is trying to veto that too. We're really struggling. His latest suggestion for a boy is Cedric. I veto'd that. Fast.
> 
> 
> You seem to be in the same boat as we were. Stuck with each saying no to the other.Click to expand...

Yes I want to pull the "look who has to push this kid out" card but I'm keeping that one up my sleeve :winkwink:


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> What dh and I did was take turns going through the baby names book writing all names that we liked and whether we preferred it as a first or middle name. Then we compared lists.
> 
> But like I said earlier the name we ended up with I just kept bringing it up and to my surprise he grew to love it. :flower:

That's a great idea. I don't have a book but maybe i can direct OH to a baby name website and we can do it that way.


----------



## Lauren021406

Yup! Hubby surprised me with the tix when i recieved my masters! I am a huge bsb fan lol





Nikkilewis14 said:


> I live like an hour from hershey!mix tape tour? Lol


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I keep doing one-off hiccups all through this pregnancy but today I've started having acid reflux with it, its leaves a horrible taste in my throat.
> 
> I love the name Sephine for a girl but my OH say its too old-fashioned. Grrr. I just can't get him on board with it. For a boy I'm stuck. I like Nash but OH is trying to veto that too. We're really struggling. His latest suggestion for a boy is Cedric. I veto'd that. Fast.
> 
> 
> You seem to be in the same boat as we were. Stuck with each saying no to the other.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I want to pull the "look who has to push this kid out" card but I'm keeping that one up my sleeve :winkwink:Click to expand...


Not only do u have that card, but u have the "I'm the one who supplies them with the birth certificate info so if u want ur name included in that u best become more negotiable." :rofl:


----------



## Samaraj

Lauren021406 said:


> Im excited baby is going to to his/her first concert tom and sat night in hershey pa!!! I am curious if ill feel tons of kicking!

When I was pregnant with DS I was 31 weeks at a metallica concert - My stomach hurt from all the kicking 




NellandZack said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am glad I didn't want to stay team yellow ... I think this baby will never have a name. We literally read 100 names on ones list and managed to get 3 maybes ... then we browsed through several websites and we must have read another 100 and got nothing. It's going to take us until January to find this poor baby girl a name.
> 
> I feel a little frustrated. Guess I should take a break. DH and I both would love to go ahead and give her a name.
> 
> Here are our we'll think about it names:
> 
> Evelyn (Evie for short)
> Alyssa
> Makayla
> 
> Another problem would be to sort out a middle name. I'm worried that Evelyn might be too old of a name but I thought it had a pretty sound to it despite the age. And if we were calling her Evie then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. hahaha!
> 
> Anyone else just completely stuck on baby names??
> 
> Love the name Evelyn! Very cute! I haven't heard of Evelyn. My sister named her baby Everlee.Click to expand...

I like Evie and I like Makayla (Sorry im no help :p)



I am hoping some of you ladies can help me - So I don't double post would you mind taking a look at this thread and tell me what you think?

Thank you in advance

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ster/1139051-help-gender-scan-pic-please.html


----------



## sassy_mom

And now DH says he doesn't actually like Evie ... :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: so we are back to nothing. We have been trying for the last half hour and nothing. This feels so aggravating because it seems like we will never find a name for this kid! :dohh::dohh::dohh:
And to make matters worse ... every name he reads out of the baby name book is the dumbest thing I have ever heard of ... His first name was Thora???? I don't want some random name that the kid will hate. I think I need a name break. I really just wanted to give her a name .... and not when I gave birth.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Uk ladies - babies r us 3 day 20% off everything sales. Online and in store. Coupon available online .x


----------



## span

Aw it's a shame he's gone off Evie - it's such a pretty name. :cloud9:

Hubby and I had major arguments last time around. We were fine with a boys name but each had a girls name we loved but each hated the others choice. :wacko: Finally I spotted Megan in the name book and we both really liked it so that was that. Her middle name of Ruth was only decided on a couple of days before she was born. 
Strangely I actually like his choice of name from last time - Darcey. :blush: We're holding off discussions until after Mondays scan though. :flower:


----------



## BlossomJ

snowangel187 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I keep doing one-off hiccups all through this pregnancy but today I've started having acid reflux with it, its leaves a horrible taste in my throat.
> 
> I love the name Sephine for a girl but my OH say its too old-fashioned. Grrr. I just can't get him on board with it. For a boy I'm stuck. I like Nash but OH is trying to veto that too. We're really struggling. His latest suggestion for a boy is Cedric. I veto'd that. Fast.
> 
> 
> You seem to be in the same boat as we were. Stuck with each saying no to the other.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I want to pull the "look who has to push this kid out" card but I'm keeping that one up my sleeve :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only do u have that card, but u have the "I'm the one who supplies them with the birth certificate info so if u want ur name included in that u best become more negotiable." :rofl:Click to expand...

That's interesting... do the mums have to do this where you are? DH went to register DS as I was too sore & exhausted. I was like, "you'd better not spell it wrong or decide you're a comedian!"

He did fine :)


----------



## BlossomJ

span said:


> Aw it's a shame he's gone off Evie - it's such a pretty name. :cloud9:
> 
> Hubby and I had major arguments last time around. We were fine with a boys name but each had a girls name we loved but each hated the others choice. :wacko: Finally I spotted Megan in the name book and we both really liked it so that was that. Her middle name of Ruth was only decided on a couple of days before she was born.
> Strangely I actually like his choice of name from last time - Darcey. :blush: We're holding off discussions until after Mondays scan though. :flower:

I can't wait until the scan either, then we can properly think about names (as long as baby is helpful & doesn't hide it's bits!) DH won't really even tell me what he thinks of my names until we know the gender, except the ones that are a flat out no :growlmad:


----------



## LeeLouClare

I have a major UTI and it sucks :(

Span - I love the name Evie - if our little baby is a girl we're naming her Evelyn. :)


----------



## Betheney

LeeLouClare said:


> I have a major UTI and it sucks :(
> 
> Span - I love the name Evie - if our little baby is a girl we're naming her Evelyn. :)

you've told your doc haven't you? UTIs during pregnancy can trigger contractions and cause premature labour.


----------



## mellywelly

We are having a bit of a names break as we can't agree either. We do have a white board in the kitchen though, and if we suddenly think of a name we just write it down (then the other says they don't like it and rubs it out lol)


----------



## mellywelly

Dh has been away overnight on s training course, but the dog didn't understand, he just laid at the top of the stairs all night waiting for him to come home :cry:

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/IMG-20120816-WA0006.jpg


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> Dh has been away overnight on s training course, but the dog didn't understand, he just laid at the top of the stairs all night waiting for him to come home :cry:
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/IMG-20120816-WA0006.jpg

Oh that is so sweet!


----------



## Lilahbear

Had tooth out this morning and it was absolutely fine. Just hope that was the cause of the pain. Now just waiting for the bleeding to cease (sorry if TMI).

We have our scan this afternoon and I can't wait! We aren't finding out the sex, but just can't wait to see baby.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah - hope the tooth removal wasn't too bad? Good luck with the scan, can't wait to see pics!

AFM - feeling quite emotional today, it has seemed to hit me that I am having a baby in four months and feel so unprepared, not just practically but emotionally as well. I have complete days where I forget I am pregnant - does anyone else have that? Hoping my scan next week will bring it to life some more but doesn't feel at all real. Feel as though I am starting to panic a bit about it all and need to prepare / plan / nest.


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Lilah - hope the tooth removal wasn't too bad? Good luck with the scan, can't wait to see pics!
> 
> AFM - feeling quite emotional today, it has seemed to hit me that I am having a baby in four months and feel so unprepared, not just practically but emotionally as well. I have complete days where I forget I am pregnant - does anyone else have that? Hoping my scan next week will bring it to life some more but doesn't feel at all real. Feel as though I am starting to panic a bit about it all and need to prepare / plan / nest.

Thanks Sonia. It wasn't too bad at all. Am starving though so I hope I can eat soon!

I know what you mean about feeling unprepared. I had a bit of a freak at the weekend about the amount we have to do in the house and about the fact that very soon it will never just be me and DH again. Practically I kept telling myself that we would get things sorted while I was in my 2nd trimester and I would be feeling at my best, but I was sick till 16/17 weeks and then have been dealing with this blasted toothache and time is slipping away. We have so much to sort out in the house and that it is all a bit daunting. Maybe the panic thing is natures way of saying "come on, get on with it, there's a baby on the way".


----------



## Soniamillie01

Think you could be right! I am definitely going to get on with painting the nursery this weekend, once that's done I think I'll feel a little better and then to make a list of all the things we need to do / buy which I have started already. Hopefully that and the scan will make it all feel some what real, hope so. xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Think were gunna start painting the nursery too this weekend, or next... Im not a procrastinator lol... Were going to put some molding up in the middle of the room since the top half will be white and the bottom of the walls will be light grey...hope it turns out ok!


----------



## snowangel187

BlossomJ said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I keep doing one-off hiccups all through this pregnancy but today I've started having acid reflux with it, its leaves a horrible taste in my throat.
> 
> I love the name Sephine for a girl but my OH say its too old-fashioned. Grrr. I just can't get him on board with it. For a boy I'm stuck. I like Nash but OH is trying to veto that too. We're really struggling. His latest suggestion for a boy is Cedric. I veto'd that. Fast.
> 
> 
> You seem to be in the same boat as we were. Stuck with each saying no to the other.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I want to pull the "look who has to push this kid out" card but I'm keeping that one up my sleeve :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only do u have that card, but u have the "I'm the one who supplies them with the birth certificate info so if u want ur name included in that u best become more negotiable." :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting... do the mums have to do this where you are? DH went to register DS as I was too sore & exhausted. I was like, "you'd better not spell it wrong or decide you're a comedian!"
> 
> He did fine :)Click to expand...

Registration called me in my hospital room and I gave them the info. I think probably being married dh could do it. My brother and his girlfriend obviously were not married my brother gave the info but his girlfriend had to approve it. :thumbup: I was shocked that it was all done over the phone for dd and because she has an "extreme" middle name I spelled it out so it wouldn't be wrong. Only to find they spelled her first name (more common) WRONG!!! So I had to wait til I got the birth certificate and then had to reapply for her social security card. Total pain in a$$. But anyways I think in most cases in the U.S. it's up to the mother. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Think you could be right! I am definitely going to get on with painting the nursery this weekend, once that's done I think I'll feel a little better and then to make a list of all the things we need to do / buy which I have started already. Hopefully that and the scan will make it all feel some what real, hope so. xx

Yeah, they say that the second trimester is the one you forget your pregnant in so I bet once you see that baby it will all seem real again.  We can't do anything with the nursery until October as there is so much junk in it and MIL and FIL are coming up with a van to take away our spare bed etc which they are going to store for us until we get a bigger place. Once the room is clear we can think about decorating. It must be so exciting that you are going to get started on the baby's room! x


----------



## Little J

i keep looking at my scan pics from wed. of Braxton, im so in love already!!!


when we moved into our house the room that we will use as the nursery was already painted a baby blue/powder blue color. I personally wanted to paint it the color we painted in the finished basement which is a grey color as well, BUT i feel like there is no need bc that blue color can be used in alot of ways! So i dont think we will paint as, right now.... im too damn lazy haha 

We are going to register this weekend!! WOOT WOOT! SOOO exciting!

my belly has been so itchy latley (im assuming from the growing etc.) But i do also know its from a damn flying ant or somthing that fell down my tank top and bit me! dang bugs....well, he met his death after that one

ps. The fruit i believe is measured for length in comparison to the baby rump to head, just as Ducky said i think?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little j registry was fun but it takes a while! If u get too exhausted i did the rest online lol but just make sure its available in stores! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The lady told me to get 4-5 items for each person im inviting to the shower..the shower list is up to 93 already...insane so im like.. Ur talking i need to scan 400 items or more? Shes like yea... Hah i got to 150 and i dont wanna put stuff i dont needor want on there for the heck of it!


----------



## duckytwins

Lee, I'm sorry about the UTI. I've had two already. They are no fun. I hope you feel better soon!

You know a good way that might help with finding a name? Watch the credits at the end of movies! I do that with almost every movie I watch and I always see some new names or names I love! 


I forget I'm pg sometimes too. Then I get kicked in the bladder or somewhere and remember real quick! :rofl:


I wonder if we should get a move on registering too. I think I remember if you register for something at Babies R Us and you don't get it, they give you a percentage off (after baby is born maybe??), so it might be worthwhile to register for everything!!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Betheney said:


> LeeLouClare said:
> 
> 
> I have a major UTI and it sucks :(
> 
> Span - I love the name Evie - if our little baby is a girl we're naming her Evelyn. :)
> 
> you've told your doc haven't you? UTIs during pregnancy can trigger contractions and cause premature labour.Click to expand...

I'm on antibiotics :) thank you xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

We are also going for a light grey theme, all of the furniture is white x


----------



## Poppy84

Stupid babies r us... The furniture I wanted is out if stock


----------



## snowangel187

Baby's room is going to be where dh's office currently is which is pretty close to the master bedroom, but for the first few months I'll be sleeping with baby in a spare room so that dd and dh are not disturbed. Dd will be in school and dh well he's a sissy. :haha: I nurse so he can't help with feedings so there's no reason to wake him up too. Then after we get a good schedule or baby has a good sleep pattern I'll trade the baby stuff in the spare room with dh's office. 

I'm currently waiting for dh to clean out a few things from the spare room so I can set up baby's stuff, but he thinks "there's still plenty of time" so he's in no hurry. :brat: I may hire the landscapers ;) or just do it myself if he doesn't hurry!!! 

Last couple days baby girl has been more active. I've felt her for quite a while but it was here or there. Now it seems I feel her for a while off and on throughout the day. Bring on the rib kicks. :rofl:


----------



## Little J

duckytwins said:


> Lee, I'm sorry about the UTI. I've had two already. They are no fun. I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> You know a good way that might help with finding a name? Watch the credits at the end of movies! I do that with almost every movie I watch and I always see some new names or names I love!
> 
> 
> I forget I'm pg sometimes too. Then I get kicked in the bladder or somewhere and remember real quick! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I wonder if we should get a move on registering too. I think I remember if you register for something at Babies R Us and you don't get it, they give you a percentage off (after baby is born maybe??), so it might be worthwhile to register for everything!!

Hmm... maybe ill register for a boat load of diapers... so i can get the discount :blush: haha


----------



## mellywelly

Dh painted the nursery weeks ago lol, and the cot is up too lol, think he might be a bit excited deep down! Although he then decided we needed to freshen up the rest of the house as its not been done for about 6 years. Ds's room and kitchen are done, we are halfway through hall, and then just living room and our bedroom to do. He has the next 2 weeks off work and hopes to have most of it completed by then. I think I need to get all the old baby clothes out of the attic next and see what nutral stuff we have and what we need to buy. 

I was in the kitchen this morning and found myself 'stroking' the cheek of the baby on the scan pic. Think the hormones have got to me!


----------



## brieri1

20 Weeks! Halfway! Yay!


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> 20 Weeks! Halfway! Yay!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

brieri1 said:


> 20 Weeks! Halfway! Yay!

YAY! Me too!:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 20 Weeks! Halfway! Yay!
> 
> YAY! Me too!:happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

19 weeks today!


----------



## duckytwins

La Mere said:


> 19 weeks today!

YAY! :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

anyone know where i can get a maternity dress for a wedding i have to attend in 2 weeks?!


----------



## duckytwins

I just bought one from Zulily (not sure it would make it in two weeks, though). 
This is the one I got. 
https://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456647332_7cjUPsot_b.jpg

I got this one at Kohl's for the shower on Sunday. I also wore it to my sister's funeral. 
https://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456188984_DxXFW465_b.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

thanks, jes! I didn't know kohls had maternity!

ughhh... i am so sorry again about your sister... :hugs:


----------



## JCh

I bought a cute one at Motherhood Maternity - it was only $40 and really cute. Worn it to one wedding earlier this month and I have another one to wear it to next weekend. Plus it's cute so I can wear it to work or out anyway. :)


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Jaime. I can't believe she passed a month ago yesterday. It still doesn't feel real - like she's just away on vacation and when she gets back, everything will be the same again.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> Thanks Jaime. I can't believe she passed a month ago yesterday. It still doesn't feel real - like she's just away on vacation and when she gets back, everything will be the same again.

i can only imagine how surreal that would feel...


----------



## Lilahbear

Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day. 
 



Attached Files:







Little Bean 20 weeks4.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7









Little Bean 20 weeks 5.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sassy_mom

DH said today he is tired of hearing names.:haha: He's just as frustrated. He said maybe you should take a break from looking. I said well someone has to name this baby. :haha: I suggested another name to him and he said ok sounds good .... we'll see how long that lasts though. I really like it. I think it is cute and sweet sounding and very simple. Chloe Lynn 

Lynn is my mother's middle name and I think it is pretty. We'll see. lol!


----------



## jrowenj

adorable, Lilah!

Sassy - Chloe Lynn is very pretty!


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable Lilah! Hooray for a well behaved baby! 

Here's my 20 weeks bump. Then a comparison of 17 weeks to today. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/5D1AAF43-879C-4A14-9493-562AD2703728-8864-000012AABA986E7F.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/17weeksand20weeks.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

love love love Jes!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Jaime! See what I mean about dumpy! :rofl:


----------



## Little J

cute bump!

Nice scan lilah!


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day.

Lovely scan xx

They said I had a low lying placenta too. Also having a scan at 36 weeks. Was told they quite often move out the way though


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I Apologize for the Size. So I've been working on a little surprise for you girls. I designed a little announcement PNG for you girls that are Team Pink. I'm going to start working on Team Blue too. If you are able to use it by your own that's great, and if not, that's OK, I can put the picture of your JB in there. No problem. Just upload your JB's US up in a message and I'll gladly add it and send it back. 

Ok, so here it is. The little DeeBee on top of it is my Logo. Haha. 

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyGirlS.png

The Edit is because I uploaded a smaller version of it. Haha.


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute scan! I love the scan pictures we get! 

Very nice bump! :) 

Thanks ladies for letting me throw around my name ideas. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/18weeks.jpg

18 weeks... i seeeee something!!


----------



## duckytwins

Cute, Deedee! You are so creative! 
Nikki, cute bump! I love the pic in the corner of your pic. That must be you and DH?! 

Sassy, I think Chloe is cute, but that's our kitty's name, so I'm biased!


----------



## Lilahbear

Poppy84 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day.
> 
> Lovely scan xx
> 
> They said I had a low lying placenta too. Also having a scan at 36 weeks. Was told they quite often move out the way thoughClick to expand...

Thank you. Yeah they said that to me too. Apparently as the uterus gets bigger the placenta usually moves up. I had a friend who also had this (although I think hers must have been more serious as she had regular scans from 28 weeks onwards) however hers moved in the end and she had a natural birth.


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day.
> 
> Lovely scan xx
> 
> They said I had a low lying placenta too. Also having a scan at 36 weeks. Was told they quite often move out the way thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yeah they said that to me too. Apparently as the uterus gets bigger the placenta usually moves up. I had a friend who also had this (although I think hers must have been more serious as she had regular scans from 28 weeks onwards) however hers moved in the end and she had a natural birth.Click to expand...

Yeh my sister had it twice and it always moved. Were u told u may get bleeding?


----------



## Lilahbear

Poppy84 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day.
> 
> Lovely scan xx
> 
> They said I had a low lying placenta too. Also having a scan at 36 weeks. Was told they quite often move out the way thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yeah they said that to me too. Apparently as the uterus gets bigger the placenta usually moves up. I had a friend who also had this (although I think hers must have been more serious as she had regular scans from 28 weeks onwards) however hers moved in the end and she had a natural birth. Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh my sister had it twice and it always moved. Were u told u may get bleeding?Click to expand...

No they never said anything about that.


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day.
> 
> Lovely scan xx
> 
> They said I had a low lying placenta too. Also having a scan at 36 weeks. Was told they quite often move out the way thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yeah they said that to me too. Apparently as the uterus gets bigger the placenta usually moves up. I had a friend who also had this (although I think hers must have been more serious as she had regular scans from 28 weeks onwards) however hers moved in the end and she had a natural birth. Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh my sister had it twice and it always moved. Were u told u may get bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> No they never said anything about that.Click to expand...

Yeah they said if I get any bleeding that will be why. They gave me a number to ring if that happens


----------



## Nikkilewis14

haha thanks ducky! yes it is out of our engagement photos!!


----------



## jrowenj

DeeDee that is awesome! I will send you a pic of my JB as soon as you get the blue one done!! Awesome!

Nikki - omg you are so tiny! Lucky Duck!!! Super cute!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The picture makes me look tiny!!! I weigh (shhhh) close to 170 now! I dont know where it is because I dont look it.. Wth!?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Boys one! I take advice on how to make them prettier.

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyBoy.png


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'll make a gender neutral too, for Team Yellow and... well, general use. 

After I eat lunch, I'm starving. When I'm designing I forget to eat hahahaha.


----------



## Lilahbear

Poppy84 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Had our anomaly scan today and all looks good. The only slight thing is that they think the placenta might be close to the cervix, but they couldn't tell for sure because baby's head was in the way. Means I get another scan at 36 weeks as a precaution to check this out. Other than that all looking good and she said we had the most cooperative baby she had had all day.
> 
> Lovely scan xx
> 
> They said I had a low lying placenta too. Also having a scan at 36 weeks. Was told they quite often move out the way thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yeah they said that to me too. Apparently as the uterus gets bigger the placenta usually moves up. I had a friend who also had this (although I think hers must have been more serious as she had regular scans from 28 weeks onwards) however hers moved in the end and she had a natural birth. Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh my sister had it twice and it always moved. Were u told u may get bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> No they never said anything about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they said if I get any bleeding that will be why. They gave me a number to ring if that happensClick to expand...

Hmmm. I will ask the midwife about that when I see her in a week or so.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyBoy.png

Baby Boy Download Link.

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyGirlS.png

Baby Girl Download Link.

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/OurBaby-1.png

Neutral and Other Download Link.

>Click on the link above. 
>Right Click.
>Save Image As.

If you want me to help you. No problem! You can send me a picture of your Ultrasound in a) a bnb message, b) a link to photobucket or c) to my email: [email protected]


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies thi may b tmi but do any of you have alot of discharge?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lauren - yes, mine was lots until wk 15 ish then went and now back. Unless its coloured or smells it's normal according to my midwife x


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the baby got and girl frames :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime- we have a Destination Maternity at our mall that has some cute Pea in the Pod, Heidi Klum, and Rosie Pope as well as some cute things that are more reasonable. I recently got a dress for a bachelorette there- it was cute and I only paid $40. They also have a website. I've also gotten some great stuff at Kohls and Gap maternity is also worth checking out! I also want you to know that you're a genius! We're on vacation and I did the dig a hole in the sand to lay on my belly. It was great! I haven't lain on my stomach in months!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

And Neutral!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/OurBaby-1.png

Download link:

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/OurBaby-1.png

There ya go! I think I need a job hahahaha.


----------



## darkstar

Beautiful frames Deedee

My ultrasound will be transvag the midwife said, she wants my cervix size checked because I had cerv cancer some years back. So making sure a stitch isnt required to prevent premature labour. I'm glad she is thorough, it will be peace of mind.

I had a low lying placenta in my first pregnancy
I'm glad to hear they monitor it more carefully now, mine wasn't picked up until I was about to push my daughter out and it was blocking the cervix partially. It all turned out ok but was not a nice experience.

Anyone else sleeping like a log? I swear I'm comatose each night, I rarely even wake to pee now even though I live on the loo all day. I wondered if its baby having a growth spurt and my body is making me rest up. I could sleep through a tornado I swear.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Darkstar - glad they are checking it.
I could sleep for England - I go to bed no later than 10, crash as soon as my head hits the pillow, I do wake to pee and then when my alarm goes off at 7 I am dead to the world and cannot get out of bed. I then spend most of the day weary from what feels like lack of sleep so definitely know how you feel


----------



## brieri1

darkstar said:


> Beautiful frames Deedee
> 
> My ultrasound will be transvag the midwife said, she wants my cervix size checked because I had cerv cancer some years back. So making sure a stitch isnt required to prevent premature labour. I'm glad she is thorough, it will be peace of mind.

I almost think you're lucky. The 20 week ultrasound was so uncomfortable with a full bladder. I spent part of the time in awe of my little one, and most of the time wishing the baby would cooperate so I could pee, lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

Who has the latest ultrasound ?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> Anyone else sleeping like a log? I swear I'm comatose each night, I rarely even wake to pee now even though I live on the loo all day. I wondered if its baby having a growth spurt and my body is making me rest up. I could sleep through a tornado I swear.

Wish I was sleeping all night! I can't, I barely really sleep. I sleep mostly in the morning after hubby leaves LOL


----------



## Leinzlove

Love Chloe. :) As My DD is Chloe Noreen. Also nice kitty's name Ducky! :)

Love the frames and the bumps! It's so exciting in here. :)

We are naming our lil girl. Zoela Dawn. (Zo Ella) and I'm sure some will have to be corrected as it is not (Zo la.)


----------



## sassy_mom

Just wondering (and I feel a little silly asking) what are we suppose to do with the frame things you made Deedee? I wasn't sure what the JB meant.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Just wondering (and I feel a little silly asking) what are we suppose to do with the frame things you made Deedee? I wasn't sure what the JB meant.

Oh, Jellybean hahahaha. Your ultrasound! If you want to place it as an image with the frame on FB or ... anywhere you want. If you can manage to put the image on the PNG or if you need me to help you, no problem. Just send me a picture of your ultrasound and Ill put it inside the frame. 

I think I'll end up giving y'all my email so you can send me the ultrasounds if it's better for you that way too.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll probably definitely do that once I get my us do e so I can post it here as fb but I'm sure it will be easier for u to do it for me :) 

Does anyone have a us in September for gender scan?


----------



## Kaiecee

Last day of being an onion lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, you can send me a picture of your Ultrasound in a) a bnb message, b) a link to photobucket or c) to my email: [email protected] 

Just remind me when you send it what team you are in :) I'll put your ultrasounds inside the frames.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cool I'll do that as soon As finally get my gender scan lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Cool I'll do that as soon As finally get my gender scan lol

No problem. I designed them for you girls.


----------



## sassy_mom

I sent you an email DeeDee. Thank you for your help! I have no idea how to do that stuff. hahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I sent you an email DeeDee. Thank you for your help! I have no idea how to do that stuff. hahaha!

Replied. Haha.


----------



## brieri1

I thought I'd post my bump since everyone else is. Here's 20 weeks, halfway through.
 



Attached Files:







8:17:2012.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaiecee

brieri1 said:


> I thought I'd post my bump since everyone else is. Here's 20 weeks, halfway through.

Cute bump ur so tiny :) 
My bump is so big I can't imagine it getting any bigger lol


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I sent you an email DeeDee. Thank you for your help! I have no idea how to do that stuff. hahaha!
> 
> Replied. Haha.Click to expand...

Oh that is just beautiful!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

So my friend is already one week over due and he doc refuses to inducer saying she's not dilated and says in a week and a half he will just do a c section I think this is crazy ! 

On the other hand I'll be doing baby's room next week finally :) love my dh for starting it with me


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks for the frames DeeDee they're super cute!!

Lilah glad your scan went well :thumbup:

Brieri super cute teeny bump & yours too Nikki-I see definite growth! Think mine is in between the two of you :)

Your bump is lovely ducky-all baby!

Hope everyone is well-the weekend is here!!

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay at starting baby rooms! I know of few of you have mentioned that. I can thankfully say we are making progress in that direction. As it is right now the office, it is packed full of stuff so we have to empty it out. We were able to purchase our storage building so DH and I or someone has to start working on it. It's a 10 X 8 shed. Then I got a 45 gallon tote to start packing up the office. I think that will be the projects for this weekend and ... DECORATING!!! We have decided on an owl theme ... I found this one at Target that I LOVE! 

https://www.target.com/p/calico-owls-collection-by-bananafish/-/A-14043318#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton


----------



## Lauren021406

Deedee love the frames!


----------



## duckytwins

Lauren021406 said:


> Ladies thi may b tmi but do any of you have alot of discharge?

Yes. I have a lot of discharge normally and during my pregnancies it just gets worse! I'm always wearing a liner, then changing it a lot throughout the day :blush:

Cute frames Deedee! Thanks!!


----------



## Leinzlove

duckytwins said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies thi may b tmi but do any of you have alot of discharge?
> 
> Yes. I have a lot of discharge normally and during my pregnancies it just gets worse! I'm always wearing a liner, then changing it a lot throughout the day :blush:
> 
> Cute frames Deedee! Thanks!!Click to expand...

Same here with the discharge. It was worse with DD, though. I'd say it means you are getting your mucus plug. And its a good guard against infection. :)


----------



## Betheney

ALL THESE GENDER SCANS MAKES ME WANT TO KNOW WHAT I'M HAVING!!! Me and hubby talked about it last night, we decided that although it would be exciting to know immediately what we're having we'd probably be disappointed we didn't wait until the birth, because it's something we really liked doing the first time around. Kinda like how peaking at Christmas presents early leaves that feeling that you wished you'd never looked. So we're still on team yellow, but i'm still more curious than ever!

ok girls latest batch of update thanks Deedee for recording them for me

calista20 - Blue Team
els1022 - Pink Team
brieri1 - Yellow Team
Sassy_Mom - Pink Team
Little J - Blue Team
Readynwaiting- Pink Team
Greens25 - Blue Team

I'll try keep an eye out over the weekend for further changes and then lovely Deedee will keep an eye out during the week.

On the upside i used my not BnBing time to study for a uni quiz that i'm pretty sure i aced!!! YAAAY


----------



## els1022

Nikkilewis14 said:


> The picture makes me look tiny!!! I weigh (shhhh) close to 170 now! I dont know where it is because I dont look it.. Wth!?

Wow Nikki! I weigh just about the same and you look waaaaay smaller! Lucky you!


----------



## jrowenj

How tall are u, nikki??


----------



## snowangel187

Just got dh to move things out of the room I'll be using for baby for the first few months. Tomorrow I'll probably set up crib and whatever else. I just might wash a few loads of baby clothes too. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby spoke to his training supervisor and he said: "They would work something out for monday." So, I guess I'm not going alone to the Ultrasound! I was kind of looking forward to surprising hubby by myself at dinner, but I wasn't looking forward to the cab drive, haha, wasn't sure they would make it here on time and me getting there on time. And Hubby is excited about seeing baby too, so it's all good. OMG just a weekend away!


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee- every morning I give DH the newest countdown... Can't believe tomorrow I'll get to tell him that it's just 2 more days!


----------



## mellywelly

Ok girls, I've thought of a boy name but everyone thinks it's cruel lol. I love the name Randy, however our surname is Mann. Too cruel?


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> Ok girls, I've thought of a boy name but everyone thinks it's cruel lol. I love the name Randy, however our surname is Mann. Too cruel?

Ummmmmm........ Hmm haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> How tall are u, nikki??

5'6''. I think it all hides in my thighs and ass lol


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi all,

haven't had a chance to catch up with all the updates, will read through later. Just wanted to let you all know that I got the anomoly scan through for 17th Sep. 21 + 2......seems ages away!! 

Ooooh pink or blue???? Lol


----------



## duckytwins

Has anyone else ever heard of a "push present"? A gift DH buys you for... well... giving birth? Definitely sounds like something I could get on board with! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Heck yeah I have heard of a push gift and I remind my husband every day about it! hahahaha!


----------



## snowangel187

Just set up baby's crib and swing... All by myself. ;) now its onto digging out and washing baby clothes and try to make a more accurate list of what I actually "need". Cause at this point I'm just buying to buy. :haha: might as well be buying in the right areas. :thumbup: 

I am a little peeved with dh tho, after I set up the furniture his comment was "phew glad you got that done we were running out of time" :growlmad: :grr:

I was like no those are just a few of the gazillion things I need to get done!!


----------



## Pixles

=P Hey! Id forgotten about this! but!! =) My duedate changed to the 1st jan! =)


----------



## sassy_mom

Push present huh? I think I will need to alert DH of this immediately!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, when I first read "push present" I thought of something that might help you push, like a towel with handles at the end or something hahahaha, didn't think it was an actual gift for giving birth lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol.... What happens if ur not pushing?? Lol i just told dh about this and he laughed at me and asked me what happens if u dont push lol...i am more than likely having a c section haa...


----------



## ARuppe716

48 hours til my gender scan!! Cannot wait! On the downside my belly is SUPER itchy today!


----------



## brieri1

When I think of "push present", I think of something that accidently slips out while you're pushing out the baby.


----------



## duckytwins

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol.... What happens if ur not pushing?? Lol i just told dh about this and he laughed at me and asked me what happens if u dont push lol...i am more than likely having a c section haa...

I'll be having a c section too! How about a "c section souvenir"? :rofl: 

Is it something you ask DH for, or he picks out himself? I wonder if DH will think of it. What are some subtle (but obvious enough) ways to bring it up? :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> When I think of "push present", I think of something that accidently slips out while you're pushing out the baby.

:loo:


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> When I think of "push present", I think of something that accidently slips out while you're pushing out the baby.
> 
> :loo:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Hey ladies, there's a lot to catch up on!

DeeDee- those frames.are adorable! 

Can't wait to.see.pics.from.all the upcoming scans! Looking forward to.seeing more lil jelly beans!
k
Afm: I slept terribly last night! I think dinner gave me gas, (sorry if tmi) but it kept me up most of the night and I could not get comfortable. I feel like I have really popped over the past few days! :happydance: can't believe I am a.mango! Almosthalf way!


----------



## Kaiecee

i need a c- section souvenir too lol ill be having a c-section for all my kids think of the positive i wont have to be stretched out


----------



## LeeLouClare

I finished my antibiotics and I've still got a UTI and it's getting worse. Going to out of hours GP tomorrow. Hoping for an answer!!! :(


----------



## La Mere

A


Kaiecee said:


> i need a c- section souvenir too lol ill be having a c-section for all my kids think of the positive i wont have to be stretched out

Well i'm gonna get a push present lol I hope so, other than the baby that is! I'm kinda surprised how many women worry about that, my DH says having a baby and being stretched has made it better (sry ic tmi) :haha: guess its all in our heads most of the time though


LeeLouClare- I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> 48 hours til my gender scan!! Cannot wait! On the downside my belly is SUPER itchy today!

I'm nervous/excited haha. Hope baby shows!!


----------



## Betheney

LeeLouClare said:


> I finished my antibiotics and I've still got a UTI and it's getting worse. Going to out of hours GP tomorrow. Hoping for an answer!!! :(

When my friend get's a UTI the anti-biotics alone are NEVER enough. Drink freakishly large amounts of water. I know cranberry tablets also help but i'm unsure if you can take them during pregnancy, otherwise drinking lots of cranberry juice should be fine. There was also a study done where people who ate pineapple everyday along with anti-biotics got rid of their infections more than just the people one the anti-biotics, ALSO Vitamin C tablets, just buy a jar and munch on a few everyday!!

<3


----------



## Poppy84

Betheney said:


> LeeLouClare said:
> 
> 
> I finished my antibiotics and I've still got a UTI and it's getting worse. Going to out of hours GP tomorrow. Hoping for an answer!!! :(
> 
> When my friend get's a UTI the anti-biotics alone are NEVER enough. Drink freakishly large amounts of water. I know cranberry tablets also help but i'm unsure if you can take them during pregnancy, otherwise drinking lots of cranberry juice should be fine. There was also a study done where people who ate pineapple everyday along with anti-biotics got rid of their infections more than just the people one the anti-biotics, ALSO Vitamin C tablets, just buy a jar and munch on a few everyday!!
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I didn't think u were allowed vitamin c tablets whilst pregnant??????
I always drink loads of water when I get an infection- seems to flush it out my system


----------



## Betheney

i've done no research into vit C tablets and pregnancy so you could be right. Same with the cranberry tablets best to check with your doctor.

and just a fun fact, kiwi fruit has more Vit C than oranges. So eat up :)

When i can feel the tingle of a UTI come on i drink 3 huge glasses of water and that usually stops it from turning into a big infection. So i haven't had a full fledged UTI in years.


----------



## duckytwins

Yogurt too, when taking an antibiotic. It helps put the "good bacteria" back. I drank a lot of cranberry juice with mine too. I hope you feel better soon UTIs are the worst!! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I hope you girls can help me out.

Since 18w i've been feeling baby kick alot throughout the day, two days ago (20 weeks) i felt a tonne of kicks first thing in the morning, a few times throughout the day and then baby kicked heaps that night when i was going to sleep then again in the middle of the night. It's prob been like this for the past week.

But since then i've had pretty much nothing... i mean back between 16w and 18w i quite frequently had a day or two which was kick free but not really anything even close to that in the last week. The whole last week has just been full of kicks everyday which is why i'm a bit thrown about today.

Have any of you that are past or around 20 weeks have any reduced fetal movement for a day???

My uni is near a hospital so if i still don't feel anything in the morning i might drop in to the hospital but i'd still like to know if anyone else around 20w have experienced the same kind of thing or if you're all just getting lots of kicks all day

Please help me

<3


----------



## duckytwins

I had a few days where I didn't feel much of Boop at all. This was about a week - 2 weeks ago. Someone mentioned it could be for a few reasons. Weather - if it's miserable out, baby could be "hibernating." Growth - when baby is growing, s/he can't do much else, so you won't feel much movement. Your mood/well-being - if you aren't feeling well, baby knows it and will reflect your mood. 

My guess is growth spurt. Maybe try some cold juice or chocolate and then lay down and see if that helps? I know chocolate always gets Boop moving, even if it's just a little bit. I wouldn't worry too much, hun, I'm sure baby is just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - I was about the post the exact same thing! 18wk - 20wk constant movements and kicks, especially after breakfast, lunch and dinner. And now 20wk all seems to be a lot quieter, yesterday I noticed one kick all day and that was late in the evening before I went to bed and then again today very few. I've tried my Doppler and can find HB but Baby soon shifts so don't hear it for long. I have my scan Wednesday so as long as I can still pick up on Doppler will ask when see midwife


----------



## Betheney

It does ease my fears to know i'm not alone then. 

I've been drinking sugary things all day but am about to go to bed so don't want to right now. We also don't have any chocolate in the house :-/

I thought i felt 1-2 kicks today but wasn't too sure if that's what it was... I have my scan Thursday as well but waiting till then is not going to be easy. I told hubby at lunch time today that it did concern me i had no movement last night when going to bed when i always do, but then i was concerned even more when i had none this morning when i always do. But right as i was telling him i thought i felt 1-2 kicks so felt a bit better but now it's 11pm and just nothing all day really other than that possible 1-2.

I don't want to send anyone into a frenzy but i do know one mumma whose baby had passed and when she said she had still felt slight bits of movement over the last few days they told her it was the baby floating around.

So i just don't feel like i can stop stressing until i get a nice big batch of kicks like i used to.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh I also read that baby sleeps 12-14 hours a day now, so you just may have a little sleepy head!


----------



## els1022

Betheney- the same thing has happened to me just the other day. I've been feeling consistent movements and then nothing. I asked one of the ob's that I work with about it and she said that we can't even assess baby's well being by movement until 28 weeks. That's when we can do kick counts and if there's less movement they'd want to see us to check on baby's well being. 
Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Phew!!!!

I'm so grateful you ladies are here. Thank you for replying and making me feel better. It's so unlike me to post paranoid posts and when I finally needed to post one I was terrified I wouldn't get any replies and would be driving to the hospital unnecessarily.

Like I said I wouldn't of been concerned if I didn't have like a full week of movements.

This little one is already keeping me on my toes.

Thank you so much ladies. I'm so busy these days I'm not really a regular contributor to the thread but I'm grateful you are all here when I needed advice.

You are all wonderful and kind ladies.

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Lauren021406

I just googled that about movements too!!!

I really cant believe how far Ive come in a year last yr on the this date I couldnt wait for the 20th to get married and now 1 year later I cant wait for the 20th to find out the gender! Less than 24 hours!!!


----------



## brieri1

What I've been told by my OB about the movements, is the baby is simply still very small. So up until the third trimester, it is normal to have periods where you feel it move all the time and periods where you hardly every or don't feel it move because it still has area in there where you won't feel any of the movement. My sister in law, who is about 8 weeks ahead of me, didn't feel her baby move at all until 22 weeks because her placenta is on the right side of her uterus and that's where he likes to hang out.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! Taking a break from working on the nursery! WHEW! Moving all of the office stuff out is a JOB! DH is outside with my brother building our new storage shed so we can store all this stuff until we can eventually add on to the house. This is so exciting!! I can't believe I'm getting the nursery ready!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Kaiecee

I want to start baby's room just don't know where to start :/


----------



## sassy_mom

Pick one place to start and the rest just starts to fall into place. You could just put in the furniture and see where you go from there. I loved setting up DD's room so this is exciting all over again!! :) 
I can't wait to get all the furniture and decorations put in there. I don't have any yet :haha: but I am excited to get it done. Emptying the room is out is taking a lot out of me. I don't think I realized how much stuff was in there!! It will be beautiful though!


----------



## Kaiecee

I just moved and I got to get my older sons room fixed then I have a shit load of clothes then there is the cleaning dh does alot so can't complain it s just I get overwhelmed when all this stuff has to get done


----------



## Kaiecee

Finally a sweet potatoe goodbye onion lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't stress! You'll get everything situated! I know it doesn't seem like it, especially since you just moved. Try not to think on the big scale of things .... like I have this WHOLE room to do. Take it one thing at a time. Just putting a crib in or something like that. It will get finished quicker than you think. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone know of a site that tells u what u should have before baby comes ? 
I want to start buying diapers but not sure how many boxes of each ? If anyone knows let me know that's :)


----------



## gingermango

Hey ladies, man Ive just had to read soooo many pages to catch up from this weekend lol.

Congratulations to all the coloured jellybeans that have appeared :happydance:

So I was a bridesmaid yesterday and had a lovely day, I was really worried Id just look like a huge hefalump but the dress fit lovely and my hair did as it was told lol

Cant believe Im hitting the 20 week mark tomorrow!!!!! Got our anomoly scan first thing in the morning so hoping they confirm its a boy or the gender scan place will be having a telephone call pmsl.


----------



## NellandZack

We find out what we are having on the 30th! So excited I can't wait! I think I'm more excited to shop and start the nursery! :) its going by fast!


----------



## ARuppe716

Less than 24 hours now until the scan... I'm just excited to have a pronoun to use for the baby!! Haha! I think my mom is going to explode with excitement. I'm an only child so this is their first grandbaby and this kid will be spoiled to no end. I'm also excited to then be able to start registering and picking things out for the nursery! We have some construction stuff that needs to get done but we will be scheduling it this week an then ill feel like I'm really getting things accomplished!


----------



## Lauren021406

Aruppe I am with you..I am sooo anxious for my scan tomorrow! I can not wait to go and register this will be the 3rd grandchild for my parents and they are hoping for there 1st grand daughter!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I want to start baby's room just don't know where to start :/

Just make a list of everything you want to get done before baby arrives and then pick away at it. 




Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone know of a site that tells u what u should have before baby comes ?
> I want to start buying diapers but not sure how many boxes of each ? If anyone knows let me know that's :)

I think babycenter.com might have a list. If not I think babies r us has a list they recommend before baby is born. As for stocking up on diapers That's something I never did only because some babies need certain brands. Whether its an allergy to one or it doesn't hold their mess. :haha: but I think most stores will take them in return as long as you have the receipt and boxes are unopened. So u could buy as much as you wanted I would just recommend one box of newborn diapers tho depending on baby's size they may not fit for long. Same with clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Lauren021406 said:


> Aruppe I am with you..I am sooo anxious for my scan tomorrow! I can not wait to go and register this will be the 3rd grandchild for my parents and they are hoping for there 1st grand daughter!

This baby is third for both sides of the family and they were hoping for a boy because so far there's only girls. BUT we have another girl. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry for tmi but if anyone can answer I'd appreciate it since being pregnant sometimes after sex my dh get red down there so I'm wondering if it's me doing this to him do we get stronger down there which causes a reaction to dh? I have no infection but we both tend to burn sometimes but goes away its really weird

LOL! It's probably chafing from 3x a day! :blush:


----------



## ARuppe716

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby spoke to his training supervisor and he said: "They would work something out for monday." So, I guess I'm not going alone to the Ultrasound! I was kind of looking forward to surprising hubby by myself at dinner, but I wasn't looking forward to the cab drive, haha, wasn't sure they would make it here on time and me getting there on time. And Hubby is excited about seeing baby too, so it's all good. OMG just a weekend away!




snowangel187 said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Aruppe I am with you..I am sooo anxious for my scan tomorrow! I can not wait to go and register this will be the 3rd grandchild for my parents and they are hoping for there 1st grand daughter!
> 
> This baby is third for both sides of the family and they were hoping for a boy because so far there's only girls. BUT we have another girl. :haha:Click to expand...

Wow all girls! My parents will be excited for either and dh's parents have 2 girls and 1 boy already. A girl would be fun because there is a 2 year old girl already and they could grow up together playing barbies. A boy would be fun because it would be the first boy in 16 years!


----------



## ARuppe716

We just got home from vacation today...here is my bump in my maternity swimsuit! 19+2...
 



Attached Files:







530071_631401404927_1860335543_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## BlossomJ

Just catching up on everything... congrats on all those pink & blue jelly beans & good luck to those of you getting your scans in the next couple of days. Sounds like it's going to be busy! Can't wait for your updates! x


----------



## span

Eek it's scan day! Very excited and woke far too early. I just hope we have a healthy flasher. 
Good luck to the rest of the gang having their scans today. Can't wait to hear all the news!

Betheny - hope baby has given you a few reassuring kicks. I had a movement scare at 26 weeks last time and went to get checked out. They did a quick scan and baby was having a party in there but i could feel none of it! I expect baby is doing the same. X


----------



## Betheney

thanks for the follow up span and i hope you have a wonderful scan!!!

I've definitely felt the baby MOVE but no giant kicks like i had been previously. I also feel kicks (or headbuts) to the cervix which had i not been pregnant previously i wouldn't even know that's what the feeling was so i allowed those to reassure me, so i know the baby is definitely active. The kicks i have felt are very very padded compared to before so i think it must be a case of the baby moving into a position that doesn't give difinitive kicks. I know i have an anterior placenta but the kicks the other day even hubby could feel, they were very very low down so i wonder if before the baby was kicking just under where the placenta would of been at the front which is why they were so strong but now baby has shifted up and i'm experiencing the paddedness of placenta kicks :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Goooood luck on alllll the scans today!!

Ladies im having a freak out moment.. I told u all i am in a wedding in october yesterday...we had the bridal shiwer yest and it was perfect! Well she gave me my dress ..... When i got home..i tried it on and it wont even budge over my belly or ass or hips.... When i ordered the dress i tried on the floor sample which was a 12... But i went a size up ..14.. Because it was a little snug in the butr area because its a mermaid style.... Fast forward a few mmonths...i got prego... When i told the bride i still think i should order 2 more sizes up before they send out the order she just said noooo ull be fine nikki... But i explained to her i would be fine if it was like any other dress but bc its a mermaid style it tucks in the area where ill be growing the most.... Well theres only 2 inches that can be let out of it... Which once im 7 months preggo wont help! Im going to need at least two sizes up plus the extra 2 inches probably! I dnt know what to do because the dress is 200$ and i do t think i shuld have to order another one plus rush it just bc she told me to wait it out ( it was before 12 weeks and miscarriages happen she said) so she said we woueld worry about it when the time comes.... Im upset... What the hell am i going to do?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOOD MORNING LADIES
i havent been on in forever but i am having a little girl :)
has anyone else recently found out the gender?


----------



## ARuppe716

It's scan day!! I will probably post late afternoon today after we do some family announcements.... Aaahhhh I can't wait!!

Nikki- I would be so upset too. I'm in a wedding in 4 weeks and it's stressful making sure the dress will fit and look good. I'm not it's what I would do. It sounds as though she didn't give a choice and she help you out. Where is te dress ordered from? Could you call and play the pregnant card to see if they can help you out in any way?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im going to talk to the bride today...she is my best friend..and i know she def wants me in the wedding, so im going to ask if shell call the place and see what we could do because we didnt alter it yet... Its not from davids bridal thank god... Ill see what we can do.


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha Davids Bridal is truly the pits of hell. But I do have to say that they were willing to exchange for a new size since the dress hadn't been touched. If they ate willing I exchange for pregnancy I'm sure you will be able I work something out with this other shop!!


----------



## Little J

congrats Nips!


----------



## Little J

It was a BUSY BUSY weekend for me!

We registered and it was ALOT of fun, now itll be more fun if we get what we wanted!

We also ordered our crib and mattress online.... we figured we already had enough expensive things we registered for (crib set, stroller... carseat... pack n play) that we thought we would just buy the crib on our own and we can set it up whenever we wanted!

I let Hubby pick out the crib set as its a little boy and he was beyond excited so i ddint want to take his fun away from being an overbearing mom/wife. He originally wanted animal theme..... but now that its a boy, he chose the dogs/puppies sports theme, haha 

But if we have a girl in the future its ok bc at a garage sale we got a REALLY cute classic whinney the pooh crib set (perfect for a little girl) for $5! and it had everything in it! Nothing was missing and it was clean! So i told him GO NUTS! and if we have a little girl she can use the WTP set. :) Cant wait to get the crib! It should be here by the end of this week!

I also spent all weekend washing baby clothes we had gotten as well. OMG, so much fun!

pS. ewww im an onion.... i guess thats a good thing tho!


----------



## CharlieO

2 weeks and 2 days till our scan. TAKING FOREVER! Then the scan will arrive and we'll go on hoiday, and 10 days will fly by, then it will be back to crawling along. I am such a bad clock watcher!!! :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Scan in 40 minutes!!!!


----------



## JCh

Lauren021406 said:


> Scan in 40 minutes!!!!

Good luck, let us know if u find out gender :)


----------



## gingermango

Had our anomoly scan this mornign and everything is fine :) little man is still a little man lol, can't believe we wont see him now until January!!


----------



## span

Glad it went well gingermango. 
My scan is in about 15 minutes! I'll update later on. X


----------



## duckytwins

I had my cousin's bridal shower yesterday. It was nice. Very weird because my mom wasn't there (she's just getting back from Europe tonight) and my sister wasn't there. It was VERY hard when my cousin opened the gift from us. I started to cry, she started to cry, my aunt started to cry. It was harder than I expected.


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> I had my cousin's bridal shower yesterday. It was nice. Very weird because my mom wasn't there (she's just getting back from Europe tonight) and my sister wasn't there. It was VERY hard when my cousin opened the gift from us. I started to cry, she started to cry, my aunt started to cry. It was harder than I expected.

Awwww, that must have been SO tough! :( :hugs:
Have u been doing any grief counselling?


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Goooood luck on alllll the scans today!!
> 
> Ladies im having a freak out moment.. I told u all i am in a wedding in october yesterday...we had the bridal shiwer yest and it was perfect! Well she gave me my dress ..... When i got home..i tried it on and it wont even budge over my belly or ass or hips.... When i ordered the dress i tried on the floor sample which was a 12... But i went a size up ..14.. Because it was a little snug in the butr area because its a mermaid style.... Fast forward a few mmonths...i got prego... When i told the bride i still think i should order 2 more sizes up before they send out the order she just said noooo ull be fine nikki... But i explained to her i would be fine if it was like any other dress but bc its a mermaid style it tucks in the area where ill be growing the most.... Well theres only 2 inches that can be let out of it... Which once im 7 months preggo wont help! Im going to need at least two sizes up plus the extra 2 inches probably! I dnt know what to do because the dress is 200$ and i do t think i shuld have to order another one plus rush it just bc she told me to wait it out ( it was before 12 weeks and miscarriages happen she said) so she said we woueld worry about it when the time comes.... Im upset... What the hell am i going to do?


I wouldn't worry at all. I'd call ur friend and say remember how I thought we should order a couple sizes up?? Then tell her that it doesn't fit. Not ur fault. :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren021406

Well ladies I had my scan and we are TEAM BLUE!!!!


----------



## CharlieO

Lauren021406 said:


> Well ladies I had my scan and we are TEAM BLUE!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats Lauren!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

COngrats Lauren! GO shop it out now lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just got back from my OB/GYN apptment and GREAT NEWS! Since the diabetes is going well and baby is measuring on time, i will not be induced at 39 weeks instad of the 37-38 they first expected! That makes me happy.. more time to get ready and I am more certain that baby will not have complications! :) Hoping everyhting stays well until then!


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikki were going to register!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lucky girls you already had your scans. I have to wait 6 more hours! I'm super anxious. When hubby said good bye this morning he told me he could bet I wouldn't sleep in this morning, and he was right... I can't stay in one place!

My niece was supposed to be born yesterday haha but she decided not to yet, it could be any minute now, I just hope I can be here when my sister shows her to my mom on skype!


----------



## Little J

lauren- welcome to team blue!! :happydance:

Nik- Thats great news! more time for lil girlie to get nice and plump!

ginger- thats awesome! I have my abnormality scan sept. 10th. I hope everything will be fine, i dont think there should be problems, but theres always that small worry!


----------



## dee11

can you add me please im due jan 19th thanks xx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

dee11 said:


> can you add me please im due jan 19th thanks xx

Welcome! You are on our list to be added to the list. Haha, if that makes sense. :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren, congrats!!!!!!

Nikki - omg, thats horrible about the dress! I hope you figure it all out! I am in a wedding the last weekend of November and I am going to be like 35 weeks pregnant!!!! I ordered the biggest dress possible and am just going to get it taken in (hopefully hahaha)!

Congrats on the great scan, Ginger!

Little J - thats cute how hubby picked out the bedding!


----------



## span

Just back from the scan. Everything was looking good. :thumbup: Baby had it's cord between the legs but she said, as far as she could see, it looks like we're having another :pink:! So excited that Meg is (probably!) going to have a little sister! :happydance::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

span said:


> Just back from the scan. Everything was looking good. :thumbup: Baby had it's cord between the legs but she said, as far as she could see, it looks like we're having another :girl:! So excited that Meg is (probably!) going to have a little sister! :happydance::kiss::cloud9:

Congratulations :flower:, are you making it official, do you want a pink Jellybean on your name?


----------



## span

Oooh yes a pink jellybean sounds lovely thank you! :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

span said:


> Oooh yes a pink jellybean sounds lovely thank you! :flower:

Ok, I'll put it on the list for Betheney to add you! Congratulations again on being Team Pink!


----------



## Pixles

My suspected pink bump has turned yellow, as the scanographer couldent make it out, and said at diffrent angles it could be both! Ahh well.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for team blue! We go in an hour... Wonder if we'll add to team blues lead or even it out?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yay for team blue! We go in an hour... Wonder if we'll add to team blues lead or even it out?

Yay!! Hope baby shows!


----------



## jrowenj

Aruppe - team blue!


----------



## JCh

Did anyone else notice almost all the new year babies look to be girls! Crazy!
Cannot wait - tomorrow + 5 hrs :) :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol jch, maybe the chinese predictor issss true!


----------



## Indiapops

we have our scan tomorrow..it feels like we have been waiting forever :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

A reminder for the new JB colors!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyBoy.png

Baby Boy Download Link.

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyGirlS.png

Baby Girl Download Link.

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/OurBaby-1.png

Neutral and Other Download Link.

>Click on the link above. 
>Right Click.
>Save Image As.

If you want me to help you. No problem! You can send me a picture of your Ultrasound in a) a bnb message, b) a link to photobucket or c) to my email: [email protected]


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha Jaime- you predicted pink for me last week!!


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> Haha Jaime- you predicted pink for me last week!!

oh! hahahaha! OK, PINK!!! hahahaha! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Jaime- you predicted pink for me last week!!
> 
> oh! hahahaha! OK, PINK!!! hahahaha! :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

I was the Blue one! And I have not forgotten, see? Muahaha!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Jaime- you predicted pink for me last week!!
> 
> oh! hahahaha! OK, PINK!!! hahahaha! :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe you'll find one of each. :rofl:


----------



## Little J

congrats span!!

I wish i had my shower this weekend.... i wanna start setting up the room with all the goodies!! Im defo. in the nesting phase.... washing all the baby clothes, putting the toy attachments on the chair swing, excersaucer, crib attachment.... GEEZ! im gunna be done like months before Braxton even arrives!

Ive been getting baby books at garage sales as well... like the soft ones, and the ones that makes noises. I give em a good wipe down with clorox wipes tho! never know what little grungy hands had on them!


----------



## Lauren021406

Im team blue and the only thing that said boy was chinese gender!


----------



## duckytwins

YAY! My Skip Hop diaper bag came today!! 

https://images.babyage.com/icons/localhost/products/medium/skip-hop-skip-hop-versa-expandable-diaper-bag-210501.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> YAY! My Skip Hop diaper bag came today!!
> 
> https://images.babyage.com/icons/localhost/products/medium/skip-hop-skip-hop-versa-expandable-diaper-bag-210501.jpg

Thats purrrrty. :)


----------



## Lauren021406

I just registered boy was that tiring!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just booked my US for tomorrow! So exciting!


----------



## brieri1

I had a dream last night that I was holding my baby and it was so real, it was sad when I woke up still 20 weeks out from meeting my little one.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

One hour away from leaving to Ultrasound! Uuuuh, I'm so freaking nervous!


----------



## els1022

JCh said:


> Did anyone else notice almost all the new year babies look to be girls! Crazy!
> Cannot wait - tomorrow + 5 hrs :) :happydance:

Yeah I noticed! So far ALL the 1/1 babies are girls!


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> I had a dream last night that I was holding my baby and it was so real, it was sad when I woke up still 20 weeks out from meeting my little one.

I hear ya! It seems so damn far away... this wait is just too long and I am getting impatient!


----------



## snowangel187

Pretty sure we have another stubborn baby in the making. When baby moves I place my hand on my belly to feel her. She stops! :haha: I move my hand and she immediately starts moving again. :rofl: Less then 48 hours til I get to see baby again!! :happydance: let's just hope I get a decent pic. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Can't wait for your update deedee! :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

is it odd that I can't tell if it's the baby moving or if it's gas bubbles... whats the difference in the feeling/? hahaha


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snow - my little bundle does just that too! My scan is Wednesday!


----------



## Lauren021406

I feel that way too! But after my US today and seeing what position he is in I think ill be able to easily tell the difference now!



jrowenj said:


> is it odd that I can't tell if it's the baby moving or if it's gas bubbles... whats the difference in the feeling/? hahaha


----------



## Lauren021406

Here are some pics we got today!
https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/404139_10100470970817925_1258843518_n.jpg[/IMG]
https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/383950_10100470970264035_1103629061_n.jpg


----------



## mammaspath

CONGRATS to everyones finding out what baby is!!!! this is going so fast!!!!

i can't wait to find out!


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone have a us in September


----------



## mammaspath

I do!


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel better now I'm not the last us being done :)


----------



## jrowenj

i got my free baby sling in the mail today!


----------



## ARuppe716

We are TEAM BLUE!! Must be something in the water here is NJ/PA!!


----------



## snowangel187

Deedee. :coffee:


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> We are TEAM BLUE!! Must be something in the water here is NJ/PA!!

wooo hooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warby

Can you add me please? I am due on January 27, and we are committed to staying on team yellow until birth. Here's hoping I can resist temptation!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> is it odd that I can't tell if it's the baby moving or if it's gas bubbles... whats the difference in the feeling/? hahaha

If I lay down I and relax I can usually feel baby moving, sometimes I can feel her on one side if I place my hand there it's actually a hard "bump" which later in pregnancy you will be able to make out heels to feet or a butt :haha: ive felt baby off and on for several weeks it's only been for the last week or so I've felt her quite often thru the day. If I lay down I can watch my stomach move as I breath and in between that I can see my belly do a couple quick "kicks" Once baby gets bigger u will feel them more often, but at this stage I would say its more movement then gas you're feeling. 



Soniamillie01 said:


> Snow - my little bundle does just that too! My scan is Wednesday!

Yay! Glad I have an u/s buddy!! :thumbup: I'm excited to see baby again and reconfirm she's a girl. :haha: I go thru a panic every now and then that maybe they were wrong. :haha:


----------



## Lauren021406

yay congrats!



ARuppe716 said:


> We are TEAM BLUE!! Must be something in the water here is NJ/PA!!


----------



## jrowenj

Snow -
Oh, YES!! If I lay and touch my belly i can feel the one spot that is very hard! Thanks for the tips! Ewww... i can't wait to feel the feet and stuff! Thats crazy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im waiting for my sling to come in...supposedly was sent on the 17 th!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i was laying on my left side last night and turned on my back and my whole left side was completely flat while my right side was all puffed up! Talk about baby laying on the right!! It was freaky!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats ruppe!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Arrupe: Congratulations on team :blue:! :wohoo:

To feel baby move try stand in the shower with bump under the shower flow... I feel baby move at night alot and more during the day now. But, the movements aren't as big as they are in the shower. :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the new team blue!!!! :D

So Deedee .... :coffee::coffee: 

I just had to catch up on all of today! Whew! I went to JCPenney and totally scored!! I found a pair of capris marked from $20 to $10 .. they rang up $4!!! Then a BEAUTIFUL maternity dress .... orginally $35 marked down to $17 and rang up only $7!!!!!! WOA! And there were baby clothes for only $2 and $3!!! I'm so excited. I would have bought way more but since DH got laid off we are trying not to spend every single dime. But I did grab a couple of things that she will wear next spring and summer! SOOO Excited! We were able to get our shed and put away everything that needed storing. Now we are going to work on painting the room probably tomorrow and then we can start filling it ... well except we don't have anything to put in there yet! HAHAHA! :haha: I have a dresser and a cute sticker I found for 0.97 that has a cute owl and says In a world where you can be anything ... Be Yourself. I'll be watching for cute little owl things I can use or anything that will go with the decor I have. This is really exciting! :D


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im waiting for my sling to come in...supposedly was sent on the 17 th!!

mine took a while too!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Congrats on the new team blue!!!! :D
> 
> So Deedee .... :coffee::coffee:
> 
> I just had to catch up on all of today! Whew! I went to JCPenney and totally scored!! I found a pair of capris marked from $20 to $10 .. they rang up $4!!! Then a BEAUTIFUL maternity dress .... orginally $35 marked down to $17 and rang up only $7!!!!!! WOA! And there were baby clothes for only $2 and $3!!! I'm so excited. I would have bought way more but since DH got laid off we are trying not to spend every single dime. But I did grab a couple of things that she will wear next spring and summer! SOOO Excited! We were able to get our shed and put away everything that needed storing. Now we are going to work on painting the room probably tomorrow and then we can start filling it ... well except we don't have anything to put in there yet! HAHAHA! :haha: I have a dresser and a cute sticker I found for 0.97 that has a cute owl and says In a world where you can be anything ... Be Yourself. I'll be watching for cute little owl things I can use or anything that will go with the decor I have. This is really exciting! :D

I bought a crap load of baby clothes at JCPenny.com for soooo cheap too!!!! Woo hoooo!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyBoy-1.jpg

We are TEAM BLUE! It was clear as day, but that's the only picture he cooperated for! LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Deedee!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yayyyyy deedee! Congrats sweetie!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Deedee and Aruppe!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nooooo pink today!?


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats deedee!! Cant believe 3 team blues today!!!! How did you make that frame?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thanks Girls!!! I already had the talk with hubby. I want my men to protect me, not to buddy up and tease me all the time hahahahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> congrats deedee!! Cant believe 3 team blues today!!!! How did you make that frame?

I made them on Photoshop. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats on team :blue: DeeDee! :wohoo:


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for all the :blue: !!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yay for all the :blue: !!!

Congrats on your baby boy!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/baby2.jpg

Unmistakable baby picture haha.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awesome DeeDee, thats definitley :blue:! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

DeedeeBeester said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for all the :blue: !!!
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy!!Click to expand...

Thank you, same to you!!! Lots of cute little boys today! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

congrats DeeDee!!!! I had that talk with my hubby too about no teasing allowed! hahahahaha!! WOohooo for little boys!


----------



## mammaspath

im hoping to even things out with a pink bean!!! but congrats to all the boys out there.......yeehaw! 

loving all the jellybean colors!


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee congrats and congrats to all the other boys today:)


----------



## Kaiecee

Not feeling good and haven't felt baby move alot to Iightvhave freaks me out a little but then again I'm only 18 weeks maybe I don't feel all movements hope to feel baby soon :)


----------



## Lillian33

Oh my gosh so many amazing scans today woohoo!! 

Lauren, Aruppe and DeeDee huge congrats on your gorgeous blue beans!! :flower:

And Nips and Span congrats on your beautiful girls :hugs:

My scan is Thursday and my OH is working overtime to try and change me to team yellow - he's making some good points but do I have the will power to wait, that is the question!!!

Nikki, hope you get your dress dilemma solved and great news on your later induction :)

Lots of love ladies!
xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

One more sleep until my scan, I'm still guessing team blue. Four of my friends all found out they are expecting girls yesterday.


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im waiting for my sling to come in...supposedly was sent on the 17 th!!

Mine was sent on the 8th!!!!!!!!!! and i am told to expect it between the 23rd and the 29th. I want it to hurry up and arrive but i don't know why as i wont even be using it until baby is here. haha


----------



## claireb86

I have my scan tomorrow morning, 8:40am.
I think we are having another boy and husband thinks girl. Can't wait to find out.
Is anyone still feeling sick??? I feel sick everyday and vomit maybe two days of the week still :(


----------



## Betheney

i've had a few CRAZY big sudden waves of nausea that are incredibly powerful and sudden but they usually don't last longer than a couple of minutes so if i breath through them and keep my calm then i don't vomit, but i have a feeling they wouldn't be hard to give in to.


----------



## darkstar

Huge congrats on the boys! :blue:

I picked up three sets of cot sheets today on sale usually $39 down to $10 each. They're only neutral but couldn't resist the price.


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats to all those who've had scans! EXCITING TIMES!!! x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

claireb86 said:


> I have my scan tomorrow morning, 8:40am.
> I think we are having another boy and husband thinks girl. Can't wait to find out.
> Is anyone still feeling sick??? I feel sick everyday and vomit maybe two days of the week still :(

I was just going to ask this! This weekend i still was vomiting when i woke up on both sat and sun... Amd today i woke up and was sick again! I always feel fine afterwards and its nit nearly as bad as it was, but it still happens!! :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Im waiting for my sling to come in...supposedly was sent on the 17 th!!
> 
> Mine was sent on the 8th!!!!!!!!!! and i am told to expect it between the 23rd and the 29th. I want it to hurry up and arrive but i don't know why as i wont even be using it until baby is here. hahaClick to expand...

Ohhh boy then i wont be waiting by the door for it lol.. I prob wont see it until the end of september lol


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Im waiting for my sling to come in...supposedly was sent on the 17 th!!
> 
> Mine was sent on the 8th!!!!!!!!!! and i am told to expect it between the 23rd and the 29th. I want it to hurry up and arrive but i don't know why as i wont even be using it until baby is here. hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh boy then i wont be waiting by the door for it lol.. I prob wont see it until the end of september lolClick to expand...

Well i think they're based in the US and i am in Australia... so i guess being internationally will add on some days to get things through customs but even so, i've had plenty of international orders take not very long at all.

If you go on their website and click "contact us" then "what is the shipping status of my order" all you have to enter is your email address and they'll give you an estimated delivery date, that's how i know mine is between the 23rd and 29th.

I ordered a bunch of stuff from the UK on the same day and it's already arrived.


----------



## Little J

Congrats on the baby boys ladies!!! thats alot of boys in a days worth! 

Goodluck to all the scans this week! I love hearing the news! :happydance:

we just ordered our crib yesterday, and im already ancy to get it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ooo nice my sling is leaving them today! Should get it by the 24 th!


----------



## JCh

Scan later on today.... 9 hours!!!!! I'll try to update when I'm able since we are meeting with our parents to surprise them after.... Worst case I can update tomorrow AM :)

Hope all goes well in the scan and they don't have any issues finding the gender. Wish me luck!


----------



## Little J

have fun JCH! Hope you get to see the little bean your hoping for!


----------



## claireb86

Nikkilewis14 said:


> claireb86 said:
> 
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning, 8:40am.
> I think we are having another boy and husband thinks girl. Can't wait to find out.
> Is anyone still feeling sick??? I feel sick everyday and vomit maybe two days of the week still :(
> 
> I was just going to ask this! This weekend i still was vomiting when i woke up on both sat and sun... Amd today i woke up and was sick again! I always feel fine afterwards and its nit nearly as bad as it was, but it still happens!! :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes I've been sick again today :(
I've been off work sick for about 12 weeks now.
We have a busy day tomorrow with the baby scan and then solicitors on afternoon to pay our house deposit.
We have bought a house which we should get keys to next week. Luckily it's brand new so won't have to rush decorating. But I just can't be bothered packing when I feel like this!


----------



## duckytwins

I had my first baby dream last night... It was a weird one! All I remember was that the baby was moving a lot and then all of a sudden, you could see a face imprint coming out from my belly. It was the strangest thing. Then I woke up with this overwhleming feeling of dread, that what if Boop is a boy??? I felt guilty because I would love to have another boy, but I am still hoping for a girl.


----------



## DittyByrd

I have gotten sick a couple of times in the last week but it's been when I ate too much of a volume. I think my stomach just can't stretch anymore!

Congratulations to all of you with scans. Lots of boys. It's making me wonder about my prediction of boy!

Tomorrow I have my 19 week check-up tomorrow and my scan on 9/4. Still team yellow and more concerned that everything be normal. 

Vacation is coming this weekend!!! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## duckytwins

And congrats on all the new blue beans!


----------



## Betheney

had a huge preggo vomit tonight, haven't done that in a while. It kinda sucked.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just really in a funk today and I dont know why. Cant get work done, im sad.. (maybe its because hubby left for 3 days on work) Blahs.. I have this house to clean (whyyy did we choose to buy a home with 3 bathrooms blows my mind) and I dont know.. just MEH!.. hope its just my hormones.. or the fact that ive gained 13 lbs.. :( I dont know...But it sucks.


----------



## jrowenj

just had my monthly check up. Gained 12 lbs which she said is right on track. Blood pressure is good. Baby heartbeat is good. blood tests for downs syndrome came back good. anamoly scan came back good. Measured my bump and measuring on schedule. 

What a great check up! going back in 6 weeks for glucose test. blehh


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't worry Nikki ... I've already gained 20lbs. I think the baby is just growing nice and healthy in there. Unless your doctor is worried, try not to stress too much!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know its mostly water and it will be gone once baby comes but i hold onto rediculous amounts of it!! Im sure ill be over it in a few hours!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

no he told me since its only 13 that its normal.. I look at my pictures from mexico in january and i look like a completely diff person! haha


----------



## BlossomJ

Congrats on the all the boys! So exciting! I absolutely can't wait to find out what we're having. Still really nervous about everything being as it should though.... and still nearly 3 weeks to go!


----------



## JCh

Hope my doc doesn't get mad, I'm still around 6 lbs less than first appt weight....
Although I've got plenty extra junk in the trunk.... And I weigh less than at my appt 2 weeks ago.... (2 lbs...)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have not gotten sick in a couple of weeks, just happens when I don't eat at the time I'm supposed to. Thank God. 

I gained 3 pounds in the last 15 days! It's a little bit more than what I was aiming for...


----------



## mammaspath

my bump has definately grown!
 



Attached Files:







17weeks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









17weeksw2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Super cute bump Mammas!

Where are you ladies getting the free sling from? Can you post the website please?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sevenslings.com but look for the free sling code!!! i forget what it is at the moment but if u googled it you can find it!:)
u just pay shipping and handling of 11.40$ if your from the US. not sure what other countries are.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think my diabetes plays into a lot with the water gain! I think i am slowly coming down from my little :woe is me: rant haha... Ill worry about it after baby comes! no use in worrying now! :)


----------



## La Mere

Lauren021406 said:


> Well ladies I had my scan and we are TEAM BLUE!!!!

Congrats on team :blue:, Lauren!



span said:


> Just back from the scan. Everything was looking good. :thumbup: Baby had it's cord between the legs but she said, as far as she could see, it looks like we're having another :pink:! So excited that Meg is (probably!) going to have a little sister! :happydance::kiss::cloud9:

Congrats on your lil girl, span!




ARuppe716 said:


> We are TEAM BLUE!! Must be something in the water here is NJ/PA!!

Congrats on your little boy, aruppe!




DeedeeBeester said:


> https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/BabyBoy-1.jpg
> 
> We are TEAM BLUE! It was clear as day, but that's the only picture he cooperated for! LOL

:happydance: yay DeeDee! Ton of congrats on your baby boy! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:



mammaspath said:


> my bump has definately grown!

Such a cute bump mamma!

So happy for all the ladies who just found out what your having! Almost makes me wish we were finding out, but I can hold out lol! Hope all is well with you ladies!


----------



## DittyByrd

I totally understand about whining about weight gain. 

I feel very self conscious about my weight even though I know I am supposed to be gaining. I lost 20lbs prior to BFP and was feeling more confident in my appearance. Baby throws a big wrench in it all but this is good weight. I have gained about 8lbs so far and doctor told me to shoot for 25lbs. I kind of want to save up all that weight gain (I know, I know) until the end.

Truthfully, I think most people focus on the belly and understand the weight gain elsewhere during pregnancy.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I am already pretty heavy, so Im pretty excited that I haven't gained anything yet. I normally but on about 20 though throughout my pregnancys. 

I gained the 20 from my last baby but didnt lose ANY of it. I couldnt seem to get my eating in check. So even though I breastfeed (still breastfeeding) it did nothing for my weight. So this pregnancy is just adding to what I already had :( So I really hope to only put on what I need and nnothing more.


----------



## Kaiecee

Is it normal at 18 wks not to feel baby all the time I'm freaking out a little 

I'm still sick all the time still hope everything is ok 

Also where do u girls order ur Doppler ? 

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Is it normal at 18 wks not to feel baby all the time I'm freaking out a little
> 
> I'm still sick all the time still hope everything is ok
> 
> Also where do u girls order ur Doppler ?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good :)

Doc says not to bother with thinking too much about movement until 25+ weeks but usually counting around 27-28 starting....
Not a big deal at all!

I ordered one but I would have preferred one with the hb readout....
U could actually just buy a stethescope since u should be able to hear the baby with it now or soon....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Babybeat.com...mine is 25$ a month but they r 500$ dopplers... To me its worth it...


----------



## sassy_mom

I didn't even start feeling the baby move until then so I wouldn't worry. Like another said, they don't worry about it until later on. When they are still tiny, it is easy for the movements to be missed or even hidden because of the placenta perhaps. Also, baby could be sleeping a lot and growing. :hugs: Try not to worry.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Is it normal at 18 wks not to feel baby all the time I'm freaking out a little
> 
> I'm still sick all the time still hope everything is ok
> 
> Also where do u girls order ur Doppler ?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good :)

Yeah its completely normal. I didn't feel constant movement with my daughhter till 23-25 weeks. 

I ordered my doppler from fetaldoppler.net it was $50-60 with free shipping


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry if I'm not contributing much ladies. I am trying to stay up with you girls but with DH being out, we are getting so many projects finished up. We were able to get our shed and move everything into it and now we will be working on painting the room. I decided to go with a tan color so that all the bright colors of the decor and bedding would stand out so pretty. DH is being so awesome and keeping me from lifting anything I shouldn't. I started having bad braxton hicks contractions the other day after working and moving stuff. I thought I was being careful and taking it easy but baby thought otherwise. Any of you ladies had any of those yet? With DD, they didn't start until the end but I was reading that with second and so on pregnancies you tend to feel them a lot sooner. But on a good note, it makes me take it easy and keep hydrated. I know those two things can trigger them. And man they are uncomfortable!! 

It is really starting to cool off here. I was able to turn off the ac today and open all the windows and doors and turn on the fans and let some fresh air in. It is so beautiful here today! I am so ready for fall!!


----------



## Indiapops

I'm having a boy :)
 



Attached Files:







scan two.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jrowenj

Kaicee I got mine at fetaldoppler.net I got the sonoline B and I love it!

Indiana - Grats another boy!


----------



## DittyByrd

We need some girls!!! Wow, I really want to see an updated tally on the gender split.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I cant beleive all these boys lol


----------



## La Mere

Congrats.on.your baby boy, India!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur boy India :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Scan time tomorrow 10.45am uk time, will be online around lunchtime hopefully to update you all. Hoping I can add some pink but going blue I think.

I've still not gained any weight and am about 8lb less than booking appointment.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sonia..im going to say girl :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I think blue u have all the same symptoms as I have now as I did with my last 2 boys can't wait to find out what it's gonna be :)


----------



## Little J

JCh said:


> Hope my doc doesn't get mad, I'm still around 6 lbs less than first appt weight....
> Although I've got plenty extra junk in the trunk.... And I weigh less than at my appt 2 weeks ago.... (2 lbs...)

Even tho i havent been sick, I have been losing weight as well.... every Dr. apt thus far iv lost 2lbs each time... but i had some weight to lose to begin with so i just think the baby is taking up what im putting in so it counter acts


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I don't believe in symptoms, or old wives tales. Just the dream, that's the only one. The rest said girl to me, but my sweet baby boy was with me when I had my dream.

I think that I had underestimated how cute some boy clothes are! I've been quiet liking posts because I'm finally looking into baby boy clothes, and I gotta say I love some of those outfits!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

We shall see - I've not really had any symptoms since week 14 and have felt good, no sickness, no major fatigue etc. so excited x


----------



## Little J

Geez, boys are ruling 2013! haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Nikki for the site. I'll check it out.

Congrats to all of the recent gender discoveries. It's so exciting!


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> We shall see - I've not really had any symptoms since week 14 and have felt good, no sickness, no major fatigue etc. so excited x

I'm going to say girly girl too! I'm not sure the symptoms/lack of are that good of an indicator. Good luck... it'll probably cross it's legs now! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

So jelous of all ur scans :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> So jelous of all ur scans :)

Me too!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have one on the 24th but not sure I can go cuz my lift fell through a d can't find another one on short notice


----------



## mommyof2peas

Scan in 2 hours 15 mins and counting! lol I'm really thinking boy. SO excited to go. My hubby is staying home with the littler ones and my 10yo DD is going with me.


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> I have one on the 24th but not sure I can go cuz my lift fell through a d can't find another one on short notice

Oh no! Is it a long way? Surely someone will help out?! Really hope it works out.


----------



## BlossomJ

mommyof2peas said:


> Scan in 2 hours 15 mins and counting! lol I'm really thinking boy. SO excited to go. My hubby is staying home with the littler ones and my 10yo DD is going with me.

Good luck! :)


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> I think that I had underestimated how cute some boy clothes are! I've been quiet liking posts because I'm finally looking into baby boy clothes, and I gotta say I love some of those outfits!!

Same here! I have to post some of the adorable little man outfits I got!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope someone will help :)


----------



## jrowenj

do you ladies mind if i post some pics of the outfits I bought? I am just way too excited!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Post away x


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## jrowenj




----------



## JCh

OMG! Adorable!!!!!!
I keep thinking boy clothes are super cute too but I have an hour and a half to find out ours (if baby cooperates!!!) I REALLY want to start buying some items...


----------



## jrowenj

This is my FAVORITE outfit yet! It is THERMAL underwear material!! How cute?!?!?! I got all this stuff on clearance. Every outfit was about 5 bucks!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> OMG! Adorable!!!!!!
> I keep thinking boy clothes are super cute too but I have an hour and a half to find out ours (if baby cooperates!!!) I REALLY want to start buying some items...

I can't waitttt to find out!!!!!!! EEEEEKKK!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Adorable! X


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait either love hearing all the scans 
Jaime love ur outfits I still don't know what I'm having but I bought the cutest boy outfit when I get my computer fixed I'll post it .... It has tigger on the bum and it's a super soft material :)


----------



## jrowenj

kaiecee - sounds so cute!!! i love pooh and tigger!


----------



## Kaiecee

I also got some Winnie the pooh pjs for only 1$ :)


----------



## jrowenj

wow!!! and i thought i did well!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I tried outlet shopping and i cant even find a good deal there!! I guess i just got lucky that once at babies r us lol.


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I tried outlet shopping and i cant even find a good deal there!! I guess i just got lucky that once at babies r us lol.

i got this stuff at JCPenny website! I just went to the baby boy clearance section online!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I love the outfits!! 
Husband is in for a fun ride. Hahahaha! I can't wait to start buying either. We bought things yesterday after Dr... but I can't wait to have it all set. Nesting is starting to kick in.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sometimes garage sales or flea markets are good I found some that still have the tags on them
For really cheap I got a 4 piece outfit for 3$ with tags and some for 1$ all tags and it was Winnie the pooh and tigger


----------



## sassy_mom

Jrowen- I LOVE that first outfit with the little suspenders! So adorable!!!! 

Deedee - nesting has slammed into me like a ton of bricks!! I completely cleaned out the office today! The desk is moved and now we can start painting!!!!! I have 5 bags of stuff to go to goodwill ... junk I have no idea why we were keeping ... I think I might have continued to keep it if it wasn't for this crazy urge to completely de-clutter everything everywhere!! hahahaha!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Nesting? Today I did laundry, dusted, swept, vacuumed, cooked, threw away old clothes, organized the mantle.... I think we've caught the bug.


----------



## jrowenj

anyone on Pinterest???


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> anyone on Pinterest???

ME ME ME ME ME ME!!! I'm an addict! lol!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

What exactly pinterest ?


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> anyone on Pinterest???
> 
> ME ME ME ME ME ME!!! I'm an addict! lol!!!Click to expand...

ooo add me if you want! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/


----------



## sassy_mom

I love seeing what people can find on pinterest! I am such a pin-a-holic. lol! Here is mine if you want to follow me.

https://pinterest.com/sassy_mom25/

LOVE pinterest!


----------



## Kaiecee

What is it ?


----------



## Betheney

OMG I just woke up realising today is Wednesday morning! Which means tomorrow is my scan!!!! I've been trying to push it from my mind so the wait goes quickly!!! Look like it worked. Haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for scan. :wohoo:


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> What is it ?

It's a website that you subscribe to. It allows you to link images to things you like, kinda of like all the "likes" you have on FB. However, these can include recipes, pictures, craft ideas, etc. There are a lot of nursery and decoration ideas. You click on the image you like and it takes you to the website for instructions/more pictures/recipes.


----------



## Betheney

In a nutshell this is pinterest

Hope the image isn't small

https://vancouvermemes.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/funny-pinterest-pics-pin-all-the-things-what-is-this-pinterest-lol.jpeg


----------



## snowangel187

My scan is technically tomorrow too, but my tomorrow is Wednesday. :haha:


----------



## JCh

Grrr, so the doc said there is no reason I shouldn't find out the gender....
Sonographer pulled a "protocol" move and said ONLY a doc can tell us...
Now I have to wait a few days for results to get to docs office and then I can try and get in to find out.... :growlmad: :nope: :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.JPG
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 7









baby2.JPG
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Betheney

Jch I'm really sorry your sonographer did that. What a let down after waiting so long for today. What a douche


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding that's crazy can't believe it


----------



## Betheney

I keep forgetting my scan is tomorrow. Hubby just called and said "make sure you do lots of uni work because you're out for half the day tomorrow" and I answered "oh? What am I doing tomorrow?" And he's like "eeeeer the SCAN!!!"


----------



## jrowenj

Jch that's absurrrrrrrd!!

Bethenny you said ur chubby not ur hubby hahahahahahahaha


----------



## mommyof2peas

Team blue :) I was hoping girl. Seeing my 4yo son dance around the house singing "I knew it, I knew it! Yeah yeah yeah" Made it ok :cloud9:


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Jch that's absurrrrrrrd!!
> 
> Bethenny you said ur chubby not ur hubby hahahahahahahaha

Ah! I edited hoping no one noticed. Lol. Damn autocorrect


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> anyone on Pinterest???
> 
> ME ME ME ME ME ME!!! I'm an addict! lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooo add me if you want! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/Click to expand...

I am following u on pinterest lol


----------



## Lillian33

Big congrats on the lovely blue jellybeans Indiapops and Mommyof2peas! Boys are ruling the roost at the moment! Lucky we have more scans tomorrow!!!!

Jch im so sorry you have to wait for your gender results, what an absolute pain your sonographer was!

Looking forward to more healthy scans ladies!!!

Jrow - amazingly cute boys stuff, not sure im going to get quite as much choice here in NZ so will be hitting up my parents who live in New Jersey to bring me loads of stuff back at xmas!!

xxxxx


----------



## Lauren021406

the babies r us by me has amazing clearance!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lillian I'm in New jersey : ) where in Nj is ur fam if u don't mind my asking


----------



## sassy_mom

Right now, just about every store is trying to move out the spring/summer clothing so they are dropping it down to near nothing! Had I had more money to spend, JCPenney would be missing quite a few things!!! But I told some family out in CA that buys up things here and there about the big sale and they are going to go check it out. :happydance:

Jch - I'm so sorry that happened! What a load of crap!!


----------



## Lillian33

jrowenj said:


> Lillian I'm in New jersey : ) where in Nj is ur fam if u don't mind my asking

Of course not :) They're in Newport in Jersey City - with all the other expats it seems ha ha. I know there is a mall there and Target etc near by, not sure if there is a Babies R Us around there, mum can make the trek further into Jersey to get me some goodies!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Scan day! This little one has had me up since 5 kicking like crazy! X


----------



## Lillian33

woo hoo! looking forward to your update Sonia!!! Have a great scan!

i found the same thing this morning about half five, kicking away, all good signs :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Congrats to Indiapops & Mommyof2peas.

Sorry you didn't get your girl Mommyof2. I have a boy already & I'd quite like a girl, but keep thinking how lovely it would be for DS to have a brother & that once I know what we're having I'll get excited & it won't matter.

Jch - what a pain!!! :( Don't see what difference it makes who tells you?! We don't have that protocol in the UK thank goodness. I'm really looking forward to seeing my baby on the screen wriggling around & thinking, that's our little girl/boy.


----------



## Samaraj

Hello Everyone!

I hope everyone is well.


Could I please ask that you take a look at my bubs potty pic! I'm worried they are wrong  

They say GIRL!


----------



## claireb86

Well we are having another boy.
Baby healthy and small just like his brother.

I have to be honest and I am a bit disappointed as I really really wanted a little girl, but I'll get over it! Just so hard with names we had Ava Grace for a girl but my husband just doesn't like any boys names!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Samaraj said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> 
> Could I please ask that you take a look at my bubs potty pic! I'm worried they are wrong
> 
> They say GIRL!
> 
> View attachment 462991

I'm no expert but I'd say girl x


----------



## Poppy84

Soniamillie01 said:


> Scan day! This little one has had me up since 5 kicking like crazy! X

Good luck!
Engleburt was kicking like crazy all yest. Amazing feeling! Still makes me jump every time it happens. Hubby felt it for first time too


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

Drum roll please . . . . . Team . . . Blue!

All is perfect and measuring bang on! Definitely a boy as wouldn't leave his bits alone! Will upload some pics when online later. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats sonia!!! Wow another blue cant beleive it lol... Samaraj thats a girl!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats clairebe!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats sonia and to the other scans!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations On team blue Sonia 

Sometimes I wish I knew what I was having. I still can't work out the skull theory


----------



## jrowenj

More boys?! Congrats sonia!


----------



## Warby

Wow, so many boys announced in the last few days! Congratulations, all mamas!


----------



## Lilahbear

Wow, congrats to everyone who has had their scans! So many boys. We didn't find out, but ever since the scan I have been convinced we are having a boy. Thought I saw some boy bits, but could be wrong.


----------



## Betheney

Lilahbear said:


> Wow, congrats to everyone who has had their scans! So many boys. We didn't find out, but ever since the scan I have been convinced we are having a boy. Thought I saw some boy bits, but could be wrong.

i thought i saw boy bits with Eva... i was wrong. It was a fleeting glance that was there for a split second though. I didn't get a GOOD look. Maybe if i'd looked properly i woulda seen it was a girl.


----------



## Little J

congrats sonia! You were right, its a BOY! haha 

atleast we got to add one more little girl to try to hold back the little boys lead haha

US ladies..... are your moms hosting your showers? sadly mine never gets involved with any of my stuff (not even bridal shower etc) and i asked if she would host my baby shower as my hubbys family has already hosted a boat load of event for me and i think they are getting sick that my family hasnt pulled their own weight (my rents have been divorced and my immidiate family li9ke sisters and dad and grandma live on the west coast and im in th midwester where i grew up, and my mom is here as well) my mom said "i was told it suppost to be the closest relative other than your mom" which I HAVE NONE other than her and she knows that. 

I think hubby and i are just gunna host our own.... :cry: it makes me super sad my mother is being like this, it really makes me feel i have no support from family that i have here. My hubbys family has been so great to me i dont want to burden them with having them think they need to take on ANOTHER event to plan for the sake of me (bc i know its bothering them, and i dont want them to think i rely on them all the time)


----------



## Kaiecee

Was suppose to go tomorrow for my scan but as it stands now can't find anyone to drive me so I'll just have to wait :( I'm really not happy and little disappointed in my family :(


----------



## jrowenj

Little J - that really stinks that your mom doesn't want to host your party. I don't think there is anything wrong with you and hubby hosting it though! I am helping my mom host my shower. Just think positively... now, you get to decorate and have all the things that you really want at your party and you are celebrating your little one, so you are throwing him his first party!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats Sonia on ur baby boy :)


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> congrats sonia! You were right, its a BOY! haha
> 
> atleast we got to add one more little girl to try to hold back the little boys lead haha
> 
> US ladies..... are your moms hosting your showers? sadly mine never gets involved with any of my stuff (not even bridal shower etc) and i asked if she would host my baby shower as my hubbys family has already hosted a boat load of event for me and i think they are getting sick that my family hasnt pulled their own weight (my rents have been divorced and my immidiate family li9ke sisters and dad and grandma live on the west coast and im in th midwester where i grew up, and my mom is here as well) my mom said "i was told it suppost to be the closest relative other than your mom" which I HAVE NONE other than her and she knows that.
> 
> I think hubby and i are just gunna host our own.... :cry: it makes me super sad my mother is being like this, it really makes me feel i have no support from family that i have here. My hubbys family has been so great to me i dont want to burden them with having them think they need to take on ANOTHER event to plan for the sake of me (bc i know its bothering them, and i dont want them to think i rely on them all the time)

Awwww, so sorry to hear that :(
It really stinks when certain people let u down and aren't excited enough for such a life changing event.... 
U could always do a pot luck style party (get people to bring an appetizer) and throw it urselves - no problem with that! 

And Pinterest has SO many shower ideas!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> Was suppose to go tomorrow for my scan but as it stands now can't find anyone to drive me so I'll just have to wait :( I'm really not happy and little disappointed in my family :(

ughhhhh that really sucks...


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya well dh hasn't put me in a good mood this morning and missing my us has put me in a shit mood so I don't think today will b a good day or tomorrow it really sucks!


----------



## jrowenj

not sure if this is mean to do to LO but i found a way to sit that he must not like because when i sit like this he always kicks the crap outta me... but i love feeling him! hahahahaha


----------



## Betheney

Baby hates when I lie on my stomache, I still do it.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> Baby hates when I lie on my stomache, I still do it.

hehe!!! I am surprised I can still lay on my stomach!


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> Was suppose to go tomorrow for my scan but as it stands now can't find anyone to drive me so I'll just have to wait :( I'm really not happy and little disappointed in my family :(

That really sucks. How much would a taxi cost? Is there no public transport? Could you ring a friend and be like "I'm so sorry to inconvenience you but could you take me to an important appointment?". Do you not drive at all? Or you don't have a car?


----------



## JCh

LOL, baby hates me on my tummy too but sometimes it's more comfortable and I get tired of sleeping on my sides.... Squishy baby! hehehe


----------



## Betheney

Baby is going ballistic tonight. Kick kick massive roll kick kick massive roll squirm kick kick kick. I'm feeling it all over, one minutes it's on one side the next minute i'm getting jabs in the cervix. Baby is having a party tonight. I have to keep moving hubbies hand into the different spots. I'm obviously not so used to them either that my brain still says "hey your tummy is moving!" Because the last few nights the kicks actually wake me up.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> congrats sonia! You were right, its a BOY! haha
> 
> atleast we got to add one more little girl to try to hold back the little boys lead haha
> 
> US ladies..... are your moms hosting your showers? sadly mine never gets involved with any of my stuff (not even bridal shower etc) and i asked if she would host my baby shower as my hubbys family has already hosted a boat load of event for me and i think they are getting sick that my family hasnt pulled their own weight (my rents have been divorced and my immidiate family li9ke sisters and dad and grandma live on the west coast and im in th midwester where i grew up, and my mom is here as well) my mom said "i was told it suppost to be the closest relative other than your mom" which I HAVE NONE other than her and she knows that.
> 
> I think hubby and i are just gunna host our own.... :cry: it makes me super sad my mother is being like this, it really makes me feel i have no support from family that i have here. My hubbys family has been so great to me i dont want to burden them with having them think they need to take on ANOTHER event to plan for the sake of me (bc i know its bothering them, and i dont want them to think i rely on them all the time)

My mom in law and mom are going halfsies. For my bridal shower my mom paid for the food and the hall, and his mom paid for thank you gifts and basket as gifts for games.. It wasnt totally even on my mom and I felt bad, so I did ask my mom in law this time if she would split it down the middle because, lets face it, its her granddaughter too and I dont think its fair my mom had to pay most of the bridal shower when she doesnt make that much to begin with and his family is loaded with money... Im very close to my mom in law but when it comes to money for events, shes crumby lol.. She told us she would match what my mom gave us for the wedding ... well... my mom gave us a pretty significant amount and last minute his mom was like.. WELL I DIDNT SAY THAT!!!... uhhh yes u did and ryan heard u too, but whatever! I still love her...

And as for u and ur hubby hosting! I think its a good idea given ur situation! Plus, you can invite both male and females so it will be fun for ur hubby too! my sis in law did a co-ed and it was quite fun!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

little j! maybe if u didnt let them know u were hosting yuour shower right away, his family may actually surprise you with one! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Drum roll please . . . . . Team . . . Blue!
> 
> All is perfect and measuring bang on! Definitely a boy as wouldn't leave his bits alone! Will upload some pics when online later. X

Congratulations!!!! :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, so middle of the week countdown is: Team Blue 7 - Team Pink 2 !

Amazing! And they say conceiving boys is hard!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> little j! maybe if u didnt let them know u were hosting yuour shower right away, his family may actually surprise you with one! :)

My MIL said she will host one.... but only for their side of the family (bc i think its her way of saying she isnt going to support hosting with my family since they dont ever lift a finger to help) which i totally agree with her, it shouldnt be all her task when its been def. my familys turn to do somthing...


----------



## Little J

i CANT lay on my belly.... it hurts.... its an aweful pressure feeling. i sleep on my tummy/side but put a pillow inbetween my legs and belly to help lift it to keep me from putting my weight on it, haha

Its not bad to lay on my back when watchin tv on the couch is it? i know they say not to sleep on your back, but laying for an hour or so isnt gunna hurt anything right?


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, congrats on all the colored beans ladies! I won't even try to list names since I know I'll forget some, so congrats to all of you!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow! A bunch to catch up on this morning!! Congrats on all the new jellybeans! I know it was exciting finding out! I loved when we did. I think I actually stopped breathing for a second right before she told us. 

The name Chloe is still holding on here. So I'm thinking it will win. I haven't told anyone yet as I want to make sure we have the name secure but I'm crossing my fingers DH doesn't decide no I really don't like that. 

I'm sorry Kaicee that you couldn't get to your appt. That really sucks! Hopefully you can get someone to take you and can get to your scan soon. 

LittleJ - I think it is fine to host your own shower. That way you have things just the way you want them. I am sorry you are going through that though. I know it sucks not having the people you want to help you out. Perhaps you could have 2 showers. Let your MIL throw you one for that side and then you and DH could throw your own and invite your family. When I was pregnant with DD, we split ours up but mostly because of driving distance and no one on my side (friends included) like my MIL and don't want to be around her lol! This time my MIL cannot afford to throw one so if they can make it up here, that is what will have to happen. DH's whole family lives about an hour from us so it gets hard to pull one side one way or the other. Doing 2 separate ones has always been helpful for everyone and hey who doesn't love 2 parties! :D

I think we will be doing some painting today. But sitting here isn't getting any of that started so I think I should get off of here! lol! :haha:

Hope you ladies are all having a wonderful week! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

20 Weeks! Finally, smack down in the middle!


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> 20 Weeks! Finally, smack down in the middle!

Yay me too!


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm a mango!

Had appointment this morning and Heart rate was 152, my blood pressure and urine were normal!


----------



## ARuppe716

20 weeks here, too!! So exciting!!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats, Sonia! And congrats to all the new colored beans! So exciting!

I'll be 20 weeks in 2 days!


----------



## duckytwins

Horray for all the new colored jelly beans!


----------



## La Mere

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-19190114.jpg

Sorry its so big. On hubby's phone. This is my 19+3 bump


----------



## duckytwins

Cute bump!


----------



## La Mere

Thank you, Ducky!


----------



## jrowenj

super cute, La Mere!


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Was suppose to go tomorrow for my scan but as it stands now can't find anyone to drive me so I'll just have to wait :( I'm really not happy and little disappointed in my family :(
> 
> That really sucks. How much would a taxi cost? Is there no public transport? Could you ring a friend and be like "I'm so sorry to inconvenience you but could you take me to an important appointment?". Do you not drive at all? Or you don't have a car?Click to expand...

I live in the country no transportation and the free transportation. That I do get wont go all the way to where I had first booked my us so I'll have to wait another month to get one where I live now I'm just a little sad and taxi would cost me in the hundreds and I don't even think there are taxis here :( I don't have my licence long story when I was younger my ex had epilepsy and we did his licence first cuz it was a longer process so he got his and then he cheated on me and we broke up after 12 years and 2 kids so I got screwed there


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Jaime! Those outfits you got are adorable!


----------



## Kaiecee

Shit if boys are hard to concive that all I seem to be able to do lol so I'm 
Really hoping this one will be a girl :)


----------



## gingermango

Grr, loos like Im booking a dr app tomorrow, firstly my feet are that swollen I cant get my shoes on :( and secondly I thought I had an ingrown hair on my pubic area but Ive got the hubby to take a look (he is a nurse) and he said its an abcess :( I really wanna try and pop it but the thought of a crater scar on my foof is putting me off lol


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! 
Had my ultrasound today. I'm a little confused about the appointment an have moved my follow up with my OB to discuss it. They have been going by my lmp instead of when I'm pretty sure I ov'd because the first ultrasound measured 6 days off. The ultrasound place said I would be due 1-7-13 which is what I figured by ov date, but like I said it was only 6 days from my lmp due date of 1-1-13 Wasn't a problem til now. The ultrasound place I was at today said although baby is still growing she's on the smaller side. For her stomach measurement she dropped from the 48% to 24% in 4 weeks. She said she wants me back in 4 weeks to make sure there's no growth restriction and that maybe she's just taking her sweet time and will catch up. Anyways. Everything else looked great and she said it could be nothing, but now I have to sit and wait and try not to stress. 
Sorry if this came out as a bunch of babbling I have a headache now. Anyways my OB appt is on the 28th so hopefully I'll have more answers and some stress relieved then.


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Had my ultrasound today. I'm a little confused about the appointment an have moved my follow up with my OB to discuss it. They have been going by my lmp instead of when I'm pretty sure I ov'd because the first ultrasound measured 6 days off. The ultrasound place said I would be due 1-7-13 which is what I figured by ov date, but like I said it was only 6 days from my lmp due date of 1-1-13 Wasn't a problem til now. The ultrasound place I was at today said although baby is still growing she's on the smaller side. For her stomach measurement she dropped from the 48% to 24% in 4 weeks. She said she wants me back in 4 weeks to make sure there's no growth restriction and that maybe she's just taking her sweet time and will catch up. Anyways. Everything else looked great and she said it could be nothing, but now I have to sit and wait and try not to stress.
> Sorry if this came out as a bunch of babbling I have a headache now. Anyways my OB appt is on the 28th so hopefully I'll have more answers and some stress relieved then.

The error rate can be within typically 5 days +/- (some places up to a week...)
Once ur in the 2nd trimester, it can vary again by another 10 days. U probably ov'd later than they're dating and they want to ensure baby is ok - in some rare situations it can mean baby isn't growing due to a complication BUT I think it's usually due to dating being wrong. I'd say to try just wait it out until the next scan :)


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Drum roll please . . . . . Team . . . Blue!
> 
> All is perfect and measuring bang on! Definitely a boy as wouldn't leave his bits alone! Will upload some pics when online later. X

Congrats on your gorgeous boy Sonia!!!! You were right with you predictions :) so pleased for you :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lauren021406

have you ladies decided on whether you would be breastfeeding or not?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> have you ladies decided on whether you would be breastfeeding or not?

I'm definitely giving it a huge big try. I want to.


----------



## Soniamillie01

gingermango said:


> Grr, loos like Im booking a dr app tomorrow, firstly my feet are that swollen I cant get my shoes on :( and secondly I thought I had an ingrown hair on my pubic area but Ive got the hubby to take a look (he is a nurse) and he said its an abcess :( I really wanna try and pop it but the thought of a crater scar on my foof is putting me off lol

Oh hun. Definitely give them a call and see someone. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Breast for me, well be giving it a good go anyway!

Snow - like JCH said it could be that the dates are slightly off again and it's good they are checking. The Sonographer said to us today that very few people still measure bang on at their 20 week scan and was surprised we were - so it sounds quite common. I also think that babies grow at different rates. I was looking on my scan reports and some of my measurements are larger than the scale at this point, for example head circumference but she said that again was normal and all should even out. The 28th isn't too far off, could you give me a call to follow up any sooner? 

Does anybody know what baby should weigh at roughly this point? My app says 12.8oz, our boy is 15oz


----------



## gingermango

Lauren021406 said:


> have you ladies decided on whether you would be breastfeeding or not?

I will definitly be trying again this time although with my ds I struggled and felt like a bit of a failure but I think Im more determined this time :)



Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh hun. Definitely give me a call and see someone. X

Thanks hun, I dont know if im more worried about my feet or foof pmsl but either way Ill be getting them checked x


----------



## Kaiecee

Got a lift for tomorrow by my fil it's a 3h ride there and3h back hopefully no traffic so gender scan for me tomorrow at 1pm can't wait to see what it is and if everything is good with baby :)


----------



## AJThomas

Definitely breastfeeding for me.

Sonia, the justmommies website says at 20 weeks babies weight about 10.5-12.3 oz. but i don't think it's that serious, baby's only measuring 1 week ahead.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun. X


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll try my first wouldn't take my second I did for 3 months I'll do it for at least one month so at least I'll give him/her the good antibodies


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Breast for me, well be giving it a good go anyway!
> 
> Snow - like JCH said it could be that the dates are slightly off again and it's good they are checking. The Sonographer said to us today that very few people still measure bang on at their 20 week scan and was surprised we were - so it sounds quite common. I also think that babies grow at different rates. I was looking on my scan reports and some of my measurements are larger than the scale at this point, for example head circumference but she said that again was normal and all should even out. The 28th isn't too far off, could you give me a call to follow up any sooner?
> 
> Does anybody know what baby should weigh at roughly this point? My app says 12.8oz, our boy is 15oz

Lady at sonogram gave us a card that says baby measures 8 inches and weighs 10 oz. but that was monday, I was 19 + 5 back then haha.


----------



## Lauren021406

my son (still getting used to saying this) weighed 13oz when I went at 20w5d. I dont know how I feel about breast feeding. I feel like its a tough decision for me.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think the weight range must average, I'm 21 today so maybe that's why slightly ahead. 

Can't believe how far this thread has come in what seems like such a short space on time - cant wait to share the next few months and beyond with you ladies x


----------



## Betheney

SCAAAAAAAN DAAAAAAAAY!!!!!

8:11am right now and its at 1:45. Hubby and me have a fancy shmancy romantic lunch organised to celebrate our wondrous day. 

With Eva we were so pumped after our scan it was more amazing than I could have imagined. So because we were so happy and neither wanted to return to work. We both pretended the scan went overtime and took ourselves out to lunch to gush over photos and text the family. So we decided to do the same thing this time. Caaaaaan't wait!!!


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> I think the weight range must average, I'm 21 today so maybe that's why slightly ahead.
> 
> Can't believe how far this thread has come in what seems like such a short space on time - cant wait to share the next few months and beyond with you ladies x

Have you looked at the pregnancy group category/page. We have like 8000 posts which is way more than any other thread. Lol

I don't really contact anyone from November Sparklers but I joined very late. I do however still have many amazing friends from my TTCgroup when I was TTC Eva and that was 2.5years ago.

The groups and friendships on here are wonderful.


----------



## Kaiecee

This week has been busy with scans cant wait for mine tomorrow :)


----------



## Lauren021406

kaiecee i hope you get your little girl!! we need some girls after all the boys!


----------



## darkstar

Good luck for the scans coming up, still 4 days for me.. counting down.

OH wants a girl and I don't mind either way. I had a dream a few nights ago that it was a boy. 

I'm having the worst pain by my belly button, slightly to the right of it. Its painful when I move. I'm assuming its just ligament or something and I know that is a tender spot anyway because the skin is thinner there. Could be the uterus pressing against it I guess. 

Anyone else starting to feel belly heavy now? I just got down on the floor to wrap a gift and struggled to get myself up again, especially with the belly button pain. Instantly regretted not wrapping it on the dining table.


----------



## Warby

I'll be breastfeeding. I am really lucky in that I am able to with no problems with latching, milk production, etc. Plus, the ease of it (no bottles to wash! no sterilizing) and the cost (free other than vitamin d drops) are big bonuses.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks but for some reason I feel like its another boy we will see either way I'm happy :)


----------



## Warby

So I am about 17 and a half weeks along now. I never made a big "announcement" at work...told my boss and my team partner. I am in that stage where I don't look definately pregnant, but I am beyond looking like I have gained a few pounds. I heard today that people were approaching my team partner or the school secretary asking, "Is Warby pregnant?" I realized that it was putting them in an awkward position.

I sent out an email to all staff. Subject line was, "In case you were wondering" and the body said simply "Yes I am". :lol: having a bit of fun, but most people figured it out and offered their congratulations.


----------



## jrowenj

WTF?? My Dr never told me how many inches my baby is or how much it weighed at the scan! Am I supposed to ask??? I didn't even know!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> WTF?? My Dr never told me how many inches my baby is or how much it weighed at the scan! Am I supposed to ask??? I didn't even know!

We asked the lady that was at our sonogram. Dr just said that all looked fine.


----------



## La Mere

I will be breastfeeding again. Absolutely love it


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be asking but we wil see if they tell me they never did for my other 2 boys


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'mstill breastfeeding now. I hope to be able to tandem feed them :D but you never know what the future holds


----------



## Kaiecee

Well my drive fell through I'm really sad :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Well my drive fell through I'm really sad :(

Aww, I'm sorry. I hope you get a ride. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

That stinks kaicee :( too bad ur so far away! Id come pick u up and drive u :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much Nikki ;) I'm still crossing my fingers but doesn't look good pray for me I hate this ad being fustrated it's the only appointent that means alot so we will see


----------



## ARuppe716

Yes, my belly is feeling heavy now... Especially laying in bed when I'm on my side. Anyone else finding it frustrating to pee? I feel like as soon as I go I feel like I need to go again already! How am I going to stand 20 more weeks of that? I'm gonna be the pregnant chick in Depends diapers!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Baby is bouncing on ur bladder lol... I thought i had a uti bc i was going and nothing would come out but a sprinkle.. But i got checked and had nothing...And its funny bc i always get the pee feeling when baby is low..like tonight w the doppler she was down by my pubic bone and shes been there ever since but i know if i go pee nuthing comes out.. This morning she was more towards my belly button..


----------



## darkstar

ARuppe716 said:


> Yes, my belly is feeling heavy now... Especially laying in bed when I'm on my side. Anyone else finding it frustrating to pee? I feel like as soon as I go I feel like I need to go again already! How am I going to stand 20 more weeks of that? I'm gonna be the pregnant chick in Depends diapers!!

LOL yes and sometimes when I pee I sit there thinking "was that it??" hardly seems worth the effort, I think I'm busting and there is barely anything worth mentioning.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yes, my belly is feeling heavy now... Especially laying in bed when I'm on my side. Anyone else finding it frustrating to pee? I feel like as soon as I go I feel like I need to go again already! How am I going to stand 20 more weeks of that? I'm gonna be the pregnant chick in Depends diapers!!

I took like 4 trips to the bathroom last night. It was awful, it doesn't only feel like peeing urge, but it hurts if I don't go. Grrr.


----------



## Betheney

At my scan waiting to go in. They're running late.

Deedee your January jellybeans team blue banner is crazy cute!!!! Send me the image link and I'll put it on post 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck betheney!! Lol funny to think its midnight here and i cant sleep and ur bright eyed and bushy tails excited to go in for ur scan :)


----------



## Betheney

Scan went well, everything normal. No second sac anymore (as we expected), no clot or hematoma anyway which again is good news. Just in case that one sonographer was right about the placenta Succenturiate Lobe i asked him to triple check which he did and he said the placenta is completely normal. Baby was ADORABLE of course. He asked us to look away for the last 5 minutes as he was looking at the gender. haha. So we did. However i have the entire session on DVD so at any time i could put it in and have a look, especially because i know he had a specific poke around and a look during the last 5 minutes of the DVD. TEMPTING MUCH?!?!?!?! haha, no i know i wont look.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good to hear betheney :)


----------



## Kaiecee

And congrats ur stinger than me not wanting to know the gender


----------



## Kaiecee

Oops stronger


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad all went well Betheney - that would be torture for me, having it on DVD and not checking. 

I've started to feel belly heavy too - especially in bed at night if I roll from left to right. I now have to roll in stages as opposed to one complete roll. DH laughs at me.

Jrowenj - they didn't specifically tell me but they gave me a report that goes in my maternity notes will all the measurements on. May be different in the us to the uk


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> And congrats ur stinger than me not wanting to know the gender

I second that! I couldn't have it in the house!... So happy all looked good x

Kaiecee - I'm gutted for you :( Hope you find someone at the last minute :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Hello ladies! 

Betheney so pleased your scan went well, you team yellow girls sure are strong!!

I had my scan today too and measuring on schedule - although I feel like the sonographer wouldn't have necessarily told me if something was wrong and wait til I see my doc in just over a week which I guess is fair enough! We have our gender written down and tucked into an envelope, we will open it this weekend hopefully when we're with both sets of grandparents - bursting to know!! I think it's a girl from what I saw on the scan but from the posts on here recently I could be 100% wrong!!

Ginger, really hope your swelling goes down, you poor thing!

Little J, that sucks that your mum wont pitch in for your shower, but I think the other girls are right, throwing it with your hubby will be nice. I dont have enough friends and fam here in NZ to have a shower I dont think!!

Hope the rest of you are feeling good :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Kaiecee said:


> Thanks so much Nikki ;) I'm still crossing my fingers but doesn't look good pray for me I hate this ad being fustrated it's the only appointent that means alot so we will see

Really hoping you make it to your scan Kaiecee :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

with Eva i refused to look at that section of the baby i was terrified of accidently seeing! the sonographer at the end said she did look during the scan but i had no idea when or where, but just in case never watched Evas DVD until after her birth.

With this baby however i didn't want them to tell me but i did want to look myself and have a bit of an uneducated guess. But now that i know he spent the last 5 minutes or so going over the gender i know if i look it probably wont be hard to miss so i feel like it'll be properly finding out not just having a guess if i go back and look. Does that make sense?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here is my little man from yesterday x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00016-20120822-1352.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woke up and my uterus is hard as a rock and to the left! It kinds hurts! Ive been up all night, every hour, couldnt sleep and dont know why! My belly isnt even that big ! So now im grumpy this morning ! Lol


----------



## Lauren021406

I havent been sleeping well either and I can only imagine it getting worse as my stomach grows..

Betheny glad your scan went well! I give you so much credit for not looking at the gender!


----------



## Betheney

Naaaaah it's not that hard to resist, because i've chosen to be on team yellow and i actually like team yellow it's that i DON'T want to know the sex. You ladies want to know so it would be torture for you. I don't want to know so it's not that bad. Admittedly sometimes i do entertain the idea of finding out but then i pull myself back in with a firm "NO!" haha

i've been having tightenings since very early, where my tummy goes rock rock hard. Everyone tells me it's too early for braxton hicks so i just call them tightenings until it's within the braxton hits acceptable week range then i continue to call them braxton hicks. Eva's pregnancy was the same. I get them very often and very easily. If i over work myself like walking to much or lifting a few bags of groceries then bang rock hard stomache, i also get them if i let my bladder get crazy full or even after i empty my bladder sometimes. It's rock hard on one side because that's the side the baby is on.


----------



## gingermango

Well I woke up this morning (after sleeping with my feet raised) to find my feet are still balloons :( so Ive got a doc app booked for this afternoon to see what she says.

On a plus point lo has been moving lots and lots today and despite my larger frame and anterior placenta I can now feel the kicks/stretches on the outside :) whoop whoop


----------



## Little J

Sonia- Cute little boy!
Bethenny- Thats great everything looks good! I totally wouldnt be able to resist temptation, way to go!


Our Crib and mattress is suppost to arrive today!!! YAY! so excited!!:happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

As it looks right now I'll b going to my appointment at 1pm 
Let cross our fingers for that can't wait to know what it is and most importantly if every thing is good with baby


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/THGsm4.png


----------



## nipsnnibbles

wow we got lots of preggos :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Gingermango - Hope your ankles sort themselves out quick!

Betheney - When is the right time window for BH contractions? I haven't had any yet this time, but got tightenings from 18 weeks whenever I drove anywhere the first time around.

I put some batteries in my bathroom scales today & weighed myself for the first time. I'm up 1lb on my pre pregnancy weight, which seems too little to me for nearly 18wks. Anyone know what is average? I'm quite happy about not piling it on, but also a bit worried about the implications for the baby as DS's weight was in the bottom 0.2% for at term babies (& I was heavier with him).


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey Lauren, how is everything going with your pregnancy. i see we are still a day off of eachothers due dates 
:thumbup:


Lauren021406 said:


> I havent been sleeping well either and I can only imagine it getting worse as my stomach grows..
> 
> Betheny glad your scan went well! I give you so much credit for not looking at the gender!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> As it looks right now I'll b going to my appointment at 1pm
> Let cross our fingers for that can't wait to know what it is and most importantly if every thing is good with baby

Woohoo!:happydance:

That's great! Am crossing everything for you... Good luck :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

my belly is rock rock hard but more on the right side of my belly button!!
i wake up every night around 2 am and cant fall back asleep for a hr!! baby is bouncing around and moving! which is good  
i cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going :)


----------



## BlossomJ

BlossomJ said:


> Gingermango - Hope your ankles sort themselves out quick!
> 
> Betheney - When is the right time window for BH contractions? I haven't had any yet this time, but got tightenings from 18 weeks whenever I drove anywhere the first time around.
> 
> I put some batteries in my bathroom scales today & weighed myself for the first time. I'm up 1lb on my pre pregnancy weight, which seems too little to me for nearly 18wks. Anyone know what is average? I'm quite happy about not piling it on, but also a bit worried about the implications for the baby as DS's weight was in the bottom 0.2% for at term babies (& I was heavier with him).

Should also say my BMI is a little on the low side at just over 19, so I don't really have any fat reserves to burn.


----------



## jrowenj

Girls talking about peeing... omg same with me! I always feel like I have to pee but then i go and barely anything comes out! So annoying!

Kaicee - Im glad it looks like you're going to make your appt!!!!!!! FX!!!

Betheny - glad your scan went well! Let us know when you cave in and watch the dvd hHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

In the book I read they say BH contractions can start at 21 Weeks!


Betheney said:


> i've been having tightenings since very early, where my tummy goes rock rock hard. Everyone tells me it's too early for braxton hicks so i just call them tightenings until it's within the braxton hits acceptable week range then i continue to call them braxton hicks. Eva's pregnancy was the same. I get them very often and very easily. If i over work myself like walking to much or lifting a few bags of groceries then bang rock hard stomache, i also get them if i let my bladder get crazy full or even after i empty my bladder sometimes. It's rock hard on one side because that's the side the baby is on.


Hey, I really cant complain to much! My legs are starting to get really crampy at night which is annoying! how about you?


nipsnnibbles said:


> hey Lauren, how is everything going with your pregnancy. i see we are still a day off of eachothers due dates


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney - When is the right time window for BH contractions? I haven't had any yet this time, but got tightenings from 18 weeks whenever I drove anywhere the first time around.

Most women say third tri. But what to expect when your expecting says it can start as early as 20weeks for some women. So I guess it's no longer that early. Haha.


----------



## BlossomJ

I found the tightenings really uncomfortable at first, but they didn't bother me at all by the end... Guess you just grow more accustomed to your insides being poked, prodded, stretched & doing weird things!


----------



## Betheney

well i remember in late pregnancy with Eva, i had so many braxton hicks all night they would wake me up.

Then 6am one morning my waters spontaneously broke. I remembered i'd had BH the night before that woke me a few times but that wasn't very out of the ordinary. But i wondered later if they were actual labour contractions or not and that i was just able to sleep through them until 6am when my waters broke. Doesn't make a difference i was just very curious.


----------



## BlossomJ

I really hope I go into labour naturally this time. I'm intrigued to see what those early contractions feel like, as when I was induced with DS I just skipped straight to the unbearable pain stage & it didn't really get much worse. It came on so suddenly that I thought I was allergic to the prostin! Over quickly too though... Is it silly that I wish it had taken longer as I didn't feel I got the chance to enjoy it?


----------



## Betheney

yes very silly ;-) 18 hours of labour was the worst experience of my life, it hurt so effing bad i was hysterical and completely beside myself, the pain was about 1000000x worse than anything i could have imagined.


----------



## gingermango

I really enjoy labour, probably not for the pain part but for the amazing adrenelin rush you get after!!

Although I think if I had had very long or traumatic births I may feel differently!


----------



## Warby

Great to hear your good news, Betheney. 

We won't be finding out the gender at our upcoming ultrasound, but it is tempting. I hope they don't give us that part of our scan on our DVD- no way could I resist looking at it. Do you think you will be able to resist temptation?


----------



## oorweeistyin

BlossomJ said:


> I read this today:
> 
> On a Trimester Basis:
> 
>  First trimester: 1 pound per month ~ (about 4lb) in the first three months.
>  Second trimester: 1 pound per week for the next three months ~ (12 - 14lb) in total.
>  Third trimester: around 1 pound per week ~ (12lb) over the last three months.
> 
> But remember, these are average figures for large numbers of women so just because your weight gain pattern is different, it doesn't mean anything is wrong.
> Focus should not be so much on how much weight you are gaining
> in pregnancy; but how well you are eating in pregnancy!
> 
> It is recommended that women should aim for a weight gain related to their pre-pregnancy BMI:If BMI was above 26, you should aim for a weight gain of between 15 and 25lb (7 and 11.5kg).
> If BMI was between 20 and 26, you should aim for a weight gain of 25 to 35lb (11.5 to 16kg).
> If BMI was less than 20, you should aim for a weight gain of 28 to 40lb (12.5 to 18kg).
> 
> I hope this answers your question? :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

DS got to feel Boop kick yesterday! He was so excited! :cloud9:

Re: Braxton Hicks, I got them when we were in the middle of everything with my sister. I guess stress can cause them, too. :shrug:


----------



## Betheney

Warby said:


> Great to hear your good news, Betheney.
> 
> We won't be finding out the gender at our upcoming ultrasound, but it is tempting. I hope they don't give us that part of our scan on our DVD- no way could I resist looking at it. Do you think you will be able to resist temptation?

Yes I think I'll be fine because I intentionally didn't look at Eva's DVD the whole pregnancy for the same reason. So if I did it once I can do it again.... I hope


----------



## JCh

So happy for the OPTION of drugs....


----------



## JCh

I'm still below pre-pregnancy weight by 6 lbs..... My doc said not to gain weight until after 20 weeks....


----------



## gingermango

JCh said:


> So happy for the OPTION of drugs....

That could be the reason I like it so much tbh, my SIL had to wake me up inbetween contractions as the pethedine made me so floaty lol


----------



## JCh

gingermango said:


> That could be the reason I like it so much tbh, my SIL had to wake me up inbetween contractions as the pethedine made me so floaty lol

My gf goes on about how EASY it all was but she was given the epidural.... Hard to compare as the people who do natural say OMG horrible!


----------



## gingermango

I agree totally. I wouldnt have an epidural but Im more than happy to have pethedine and gas&air, I want to feel that Im giving birth but not be in unbearable pain! I know many many women really want a totally natural birth but Im not one for putting myself through un-necessary pain lol.


----------



## JCh

We don't have access to most of that stuff, which kinda sucks....
Plus my gf planned natural but HAD to take the epidural as she had uterine irriation and really irregular contractions - it helped to progress :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I had an epidural and still ended up in horrible pain. Dumb thing ran out before it was time to start pushing. I felt like it was a waste. I'm hoping that doesn't happen this time around.


----------



## duckytwins

I had an edipural that caused my blood pressure to plummit, bringing one of the boys down with me. Then it happened again, a few minutes later. I won't ever get one again!


----------



## BlossomJ

oorweeistyin said:


> I read this today:
> 
> On a Trimester Basis:
> 
>  First trimester: 1 pound per month ~ (about 4lb) in the first three months.
>  Second trimester: 1 pound per week for the next three months ~ (12 - 14lb) in total.
>  Third trimester: around 1 pound per week ~ (12lb) over the last three months.
> 
> But remember, these are average figures for large numbers of women so just because your weight gain pattern is different, it doesn't mean anything is wrong.
> Focus should not be so much on how much weight you are gaining
> in pregnancy; but how well you are eating in pregnancy!
> 
> It is recommended that women should aim for a weight gain related to their pre-pregnancy BMI:If BMI was above 26, you should aim for a weight gain of between 15 and 25lb (7 and 11.5kg).
> If BMI was between 20 and 26, you should aim for a weight gain of 25 to 35lb (11.5 to 16kg).
> If BMI was less than 20, you should aim for a weight gain of 28 to 40lb (12.5 to 18kg).
> 
> I hope this answers your question? :thumbup:

That's really helpful! Thank you!

Seems like I've put the right amount of weight on in second tri so far then,it's just that I lost a bit in first tri. I hadn't wanted to get too hung up on weight, but I'll check once a week & if it keeps going up at the current rate then I guess I don't need to worry too much. Just want to make sure I'm looking after babba! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Just gas & air for me again this time is all goes to plan... I'd also like to try to hold off on that for as long as possible, but do remember last time that I nearly puked a few times from the pain before I got the gas & air!

I guess when I said I wanted to enjoy it I just meant that last time I didn't know what to expect... I'd set myself up for being in labour for the better part of a day but it ended up being over in a flash & I didn't feel at all in control or like I had time to think. I'd just rather everything weren't so hectic this time. But then I guess I don't get a choice :)


----------



## sassy_mom

BH contractions are annoying. :haha: I didn't have any problems with them except right at the very end with DD...however this little girl is another story. :haha: If I do a lot ... it is on. I'm having to sit down now and rest because I triggered them again. DH and I are just working around the house with the baby's room and normal chores and BAM! I feel like I have to do this :coffee: more often then getting anything done.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've lost 5 pounds and gained 4. I was a little down with the 3 in 2 weeks, but I'll just deal with it after baby, not much I can do about it now.

I have an armor worth of pillows I sleep with at night, different sizes and shapes. Hubby keeps trying to cuddle and you can hear him very quietly swear at them, or constantly asking what he is touching. I have my sausage kinda pillow for my feet so they don't get stupidly swollen again like last time, one for my knees, I have my little tummy one so I don't roll down to my tummy and that is so huggable lol and my normal 2 pillows for the night. Hahaha. 

I remember my sister and her epidural, she was in labor for 2 days and by the couple of hours before she was going to have the baby she was too exhausted to even push just because of the long labor and pain supporting, lack of sleep etc. So she begged the doctor for one, he didn't want to give her one because he said she wouldn't push when the time came, but my mom told him not to be stupid, to let her rest a little so she could actually push! So he did, and she did great, mom had already told her how to push when they said she had contractions. No issues what so ever. She still speaks about the anesthesiologist as an Angel sent by the Lord. Poor thing. (She is almost a week due with her second daughter, might be induced because she is fresh as a lettuce) If I need an epidural, I'll get one. Period.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea bring on the drugs for me lol...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

*Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My hubby is so sweet..he sent me a bouquet of daisies from 1800 flowers becayse he was away on work all week and knew i had a pretty rough week lol... Said he couldnt wait to come home and see his girls :). ( our dogs a girl and baby is a girl). Sorry just had to blab! Made my day!:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> *Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.

Uh ohhhh what happened? Lol


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- so glad your scan went well! Even though we're both team yellow, I have to give you kudos for not looking at the dvd. :hugs: but thrilled thats it went well!

DeeDee- what happened, hun?

I will be giving birth naturally again with.this baby. It was a really stengthening experience for me and never felt like I was putting myself through any unnecy essary pain. But I don't even take any ibuprofen for a headache or anything, so I guess it makes sense I would want to give birth without drugs. Sorry I offended any of you..


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> *Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.
> 
> Uh ohhhh what happened? LolClick to expand...

Stupid ppl. We just payed before the end of the month SEPTEMEBER, so manager assumed we were paying this month AUGUST... so she sent a message to remind us that that RESPONSIBLE PEOPLE payed before the 1 of month, not this late in month. GRRRRRR! I had to ask her if she spoke spanish so I could bitch at her in a faster speed and in constant flow!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> *Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.

Oh no! Get 'em! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> *Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.
> 
> Uh ohhhh what happened? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Stupid ppl. We just payed before the end of the month SEPTEMEBER, so manager assumed we were paying this month AUGUST... so she sent a message to remind us that that RESPONSIBLE PEOPLE payed before the 1 of month, not this late in month. GRRRRRR! I had to ask her if she spoke spanish so I could bitch at her in a faster speed and in constant flow!Click to expand...

Lol omg people are dumb. If she would have looked in her system she could see u already paid august! Lol peopleeeee!


----------



## sassy_mom

What idiots!! :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> *Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.
> 
> Uh ohhhh what happened? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Stupid ppl. We just payed before the end of the month SEPTEMEBER, so manager assumed we were paying this month AUGUST... so she sent a message to remind us that that RESPONSIBLE PEOPLE payed before the 1 of month, not this late in month. GRRRRRR! I had to ask her if she spoke spanish so I could bitch at her in a faster speed and in constant flow!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol omg people are dumb. If she would have looked in her system she could see u already paid august! Lol peopleeeee!Click to expand...

It was super stupid, and I was so super pissed! I didn't even wait for hubby to come home to deal with it together, because he is too chilled, he would of just told the lady that, to check her system and get back at us. But I didn't! I was just too pissed with her "lecturing us"...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg lol you are just like me, whereas hubby is just like yours! Haha


----------



## DittyByrd

I still have rage hormones! I have to pay parking at the hospital I go to. Rates are $4 for 1-2hrs and $5 for 2-3hrs. I was parked for 1hr35min and got the $5 rate. My pre-pregnancy self would have let it go. Poor ticket taker at the booth heard it yesterday.


----------



## snowangel187

BlossomJ said:


> Gingermango - Hope your ankles sort themselves out quick!
> 
> Betheney - When is the right time window for BH contractions? I haven't had any yet this time, but got tightenings from 18 weeks whenever I drove anywhere the first time around.
> 
> I put some batteries in my bathroom scales today & weighed myself for the first time. I'm up 1lb on my pre pregnancy weight, which seems too little to me for nearly 18wks. Anyone know what is average? I'm quite happy about not piling it on, but also a bit worried about the implications for the baby as DS's weight was in the bottom 0.2% for at term babies (& I was heavier with him).

I still haven't gained back what I lost in the beginning. I don't have extra weight either. But my dr said as long as you're eating healthy and not losing more weight he was happy with that. I know those who start with a few extra pounds are ok to not gain usually it's just taking weight that's already there and making it "healthy" weight because of diet or habit changes. :thumbup:




gingermango said:


> I really enjoy labour, probably not for the pain part but for the amazing adrenelin rush you get after!!
> 
> Although I think if I had had very long or traumatic births I may feel differently!

I enjoyed my labor too!! And that was even after a bad experience with pitiocin and no epidural or pain meds. Some might think I'm crazy but I can't wait to do it again. :haha:



DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> *Rant* Apartment Management just had to deal with a rush of my hormones. Why? Because I'm not stupid and I don't intent to let people treat me as such. Grrr.
> 
> Uh ohhhh what happened? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Stupid ppl. We just payed before the end of the month SEPTEMEBER, so manager assumed we were paying this month AUGUST... so she sent a message to remind us that that RESPONSIBLE PEOPLE payed before the 1 of month, not this late in month. GRRRRRR! I had to ask her if she spoke spanish so I could bitch at her in a faster speed and in constant flow!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol omg people are dumb. If she would have looked in her system she could see u already paid august! Lol peopleeeee!Click to expand...
> 
> It was super stupid, and I was so super pissed! I didn't even wait for hubby to come home to deal with it together, because he is too chilled, he would of just told the lady that, to check her system and get back at us. But I didn't! I was just too pissed with her "lecturing us"...Click to expand...


Usually I wait til dh gets home for him to deal with it he's the "jerk" in the relationship. :haha: and he usually does good at making the people feel real stupid or get whatever he's trying to get free or a discount. :rofl: I just ask the question and accept their answer. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a question ... We kept DD's crib and it is the old drop side style. Since all companies switched to making the ones that no longer have the drop side due to a safety issue, I would like to buy a new one for this baby but DH can't understand why we need to buy another crib if we already have one. Are any of you using the old style drop side cribs? I hate them because you have to make sure it is locked in place but DH says he can just put something on there so it will no longer come down. No offense to hubby but I don't want some half rigged crib just to save a little.

I don't know why we kept it ... it just got put in a closet and carted around everywhere. lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> My hubby is so sweet..he sent me a bouquet of daisies from 1800 flowers becayse he was away on work all week and knew i had a pretty rough week lol... Said he couldnt wait to come home and see his girls :). ( our dogs a girl and baby is a girl). Sorry just had to blab! Made my day!:)

That's so sweet! Last night we were laying down and I told hubby: "We love you" he just told me: "That still feels strange, like you have multiple personality disorder or something..." :haha: But he did write today: "How y'all doing..." Progress???? Hahahaha.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby is so sweet..he sent me a bouquet of daisies from 1800 flowers becayse he was away on work all week and knew i had a pretty rough week lol... Said he couldnt wait to come home and see his girls :). ( our dogs a girl and baby is a girl). Sorry just had to blab! Made my day!:)
> 
> That's so sweet! Last night we were laying down and I told hubby: "We love you" he just told me: "That still feels strange, like you have multiple personality disorder or something..." :haha: But he did write today: "How y'all doing..." Progress???? Hahahaha.Click to expand...

He still ahs a good 20 weeks... Ull see when baby is born, he wont be able to get enough! Is he excited about the baby boy? Lol


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question ... We kept DD's crib and it is the old drop side style. Since all companies switched to making the ones that no longer have the drop side due to a safety issue, I would like to buy a new one for this baby but DH can't understand why we need to buy another crib if we already have one. Are any of you using the old style drop side cribs? I hate them because you have to make sure it is locked in place but DH says he can just put something on there so it will no longer come down. No offense to hubby but I don't want some half rigged crib just to save a little.
> 
> I don't know why we kept it ... it just got put in a closet and carted around everywhere. lol

Now that I think about it we do have the drop side from dd. I hadn't even thought of or considered that an issue until now. I'll bring it up to dh. Not sure tho if we will get a new one or just lock dd's. Dh was looking at a crib he liked the other day. They have decent ones at Baby depot in Burlington Coat Factory then if you sign up for email updates they send you a 20% off coupon. I saw one relatively inexpensive I like at Target too. :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question ... We kept DD's crib and it is the old drop side style. Since all companies switched to making the ones that no longer have the drop side due to a safety issue, I would like to buy a new one for this baby but DH can't understand why we need to buy another crib if we already have one. Are any of you using the old style drop side cribs? I hate them because you have to make sure it is locked in place but DH says he can just put something on there so it will no longer come down. No offense to hubby but I don't want some half rigged crib just to save a little.
> 
> I don't know why we kept it ... it just got put in a closet and carted around everywhere. lol


To be honest... If u have the money too, i wouldmjust get a new one bc it wont be a huge pain in the ass..not only that but the new cribs are mostly lifetime cribs which means they turn into toddler beds and then a queen bed when they become a teen and such... Their about 250-600$ depending on the one u want..so it lasts a while..just be careful bc some babies like to chew the rails so u may want to protect them.... We are getting the white carters set from babies r us and the crib is about 260$ ... Which is awesome! The fact it turns into a queen is even better!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Also the dresser is really sturdy and shuld last a long time too, its a tad more expensive than the crib but i thought about how long it would last and id say it was worth it!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby is so sweet..he sent me a bouquet of daisies from 1800 flowers becayse he was away on work all week and knew i had a pretty rough week lol... Said he couldnt wait to come home and see his girls :). ( our dogs a girl and baby is a girl). Sorry just had to blab! Made my day!:)
> 
> That's so sweet! Last night we were laying down and I told hubby: "We love you" he just told me: "That still feels strange, like you have multiple personality disorder or something..." :haha: But he did write today: "How y'all doing..." Progress???? Hahahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> He still ahs a good 20 weeks... Ull see when baby is born, he wont be able to get enough! Is he excited about the baby boy? LolClick to expand...

Super. He never said he wanted a boy or a girl, he just said he would be happy with either. But he got all teary eyed at ultrasound, and I saw how excited he was. He was trying to hold me while I was laying there. I kinda got the hint then that he had his hopes high for a baby boy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby is so sweet..he sent me a bouquet of daisies from 1800 flowers becayse he was away on work all week and knew i had a pretty rough week lol... Said he couldnt wait to come home and see his girls :). ( our dogs a girl and baby is a girl). Sorry just had to blab! Made my day!:)
> 
> That's so sweet! Last night we were laying down and I told hubby: "We love you" he just told me: "That still feels strange, like you have multiple personality disorder or something..." :haha: But he did write today: "How y'all doing..." Progress???? Hahahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> He still ahs a good 20 weeks... Ull see when baby is born, he wont be able to get enough! Is he excited about the baby boy? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Super. He never said he wanted a boy or a girl, he just said he would be happy with either. But he got all teary eyed at ultrasound, and I saw how excited he was. He was trying to hold me while I was laying there. I kinda got the hint then that he had his hopes high for a baby boy.Click to expand...

Awe thats so sweet! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I've been so busy the past few days, I've not had time to pop on here, can't believe it still moves so fast! 

Congrats to all the new pink and blues we have, and to the yellow one too!

I'm hoping if I can labour this time I can do it with just gas and air, as when I had my spinal for the c section the put it in wrong and it felt like lightning had stuck me! Very scary and I'd rather not have an epidural if possible. 

I wouldn't worry about the drop down side if you had no issues with it before.


----------



## jrowenj

i'm a papaya!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> i'm a papaya!

Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Can u beleive in 18 weeks ull be holding ur baby boy jaime?!! Crazy!!


----------



## jrowenj

I KNOWW, Nikki! It seems so far away sometimes and sometimes I am like EEEK only 18 weeks!!! I can't stinkin WAIT!!!! I can't wait to smell him mmmmmmm


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its the best smell in the world!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, so, when does the third trimester begin? Is it week 28?


----------



## jrowenj

week 27 i think!


----------



## JCh

Still waiting on scan results to find out gender.... Trying SO hard to be patient.... Another day...


----------



## jrowenj

sooo... trying to decide on a regular travel system STroller or the 3 wheel jogging stroller... any advice?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jaime, we got the pink travel system at babies r us...i think its like neon pink with black..comes w the stroller, car seat and car seat thingamabob... It is 240$ they also have blue and green too! I love the 3 wheel ones but were told they can suck when u fold em up bc the wheels r big and take up room, but i dnt care, im gettin it anyway!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jaime, we got the pink travel system at babies r us...i think its like neon pink with black..comes w the stroller, car seat and car seat thingamabob... It is 240$ they also have blue and green too! I love the 3 wheel ones but were told they can suck when u fold em up bc the wheels r big and take up room, but i dnt care, im gettin it anyway!

hmm... i was gonna do just the typical snap and go stroller with the car seat and carrier thingy, but everywhere I go I see women with the 3 wheel strollers... do you know why one is better than the other?


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, so, when does the third trimester begin? Is it week 28?

I am pretty sure it starts at 26 weeks. I found this trimester calculator.. Maybe it'll help? https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The three wheel strollers are good on all terrains and its a smoother ride... A lot of runners like to use them...im not really a runner but i do like to go for walks... I just like the sporty look of them to be honest...


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ... We kept DD's crib and it is the old drop side style. Since all companies switched to making the ones that no longer have the drop side due to a safety issue, I would like to buy a new one for this baby but DH can't understand why we need to buy another crib if we already have one. Are any of you using the old style drop side cribs? I hate them because you have to make sure it is locked in place but DH says he can just put something on there so it will no longer come down. No offense to hubby but I don't want some half rigged crib just to save a little.
> 
> I don't know why we kept it ... it just got put in a closet and carted around everywhere. lol
> 
> Now that I think about it we do have the drop side from dd. I hadn't even thought of or considered that an issue until now. I'll bring it up to dh. Not sure tho if we will get a new one or just lock dd's. Dh was looking at a crib he liked the other day. They have decent ones at Baby depot in Burlington Coat Factory then if you sign up for email updates they send you a 20% off coupon. I saw one relatively inexpensive I like at Target too. :flower:Click to expand...

We just got our crib from Target. It was $199.99 online only! It looks super cute and has a changing table attached. It also is convertible into a toddler bed/daybed and full bed. The reviews on it was great. I cant wait to set it up. We also got a "safety 1st" mattress for $59 which on one side it is firm for an infant and if you flip to the other side its softer for a toddler


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> The three wheel strollers are good on all terrains and its a smoother ride... A lot of runners like to use them...im not really a runner but i do like to go for walks... I just like the sporty look of them to be honest...

I am definitely not a runner... but we do love to go for walks and my neighborhood is very "hilly" and we also love going to the park to walk.... hmmm.... i really think i am gonna go for the jogger one! The person at Babies R Us said they didn't recommend the jogger because its inflatable wheels as opposed to the hard wheels on the regular stroller... :dohh:


----------



## Little J

Jrow- We are getting the joogging stroller. It has the carseat that snaps into it and also comes with the carseat attachment for the vehicle. We registered for it at Babies R us. It was the Baby trend expedition and its a lime green accent colors. I think it was $239 for it all. I like the 3 wheel strollers... so much easier to manoover

The thing about the cribs turning into a full bed etc, is you have to buy the side bars/railing seperatly and thats another $100 ATLEAST.... sooooo annoying! We chose to not do that.... we didnt think we needed the gaurdrail for the toddler bed bc... heck if they are gunna fall... itll only be 2 feet drop and maybe they will learn not to move so much :blush: We already have 3 spare beds in our house so we didnt think we would need to turn the crib into a full sized bed anyways. You can always keep the crib as a toddler bed and put pillows on the back part of it making it look like a nice bench :)

As for labor.... i want to try my hardest for no drugs... i usually have a high pain tolerance and never take meds, but its a pain i never felt before, so im not sure what to expect. I want to hold out as long as I can to make it a natural birth


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> The three wheel strollers are good on all terrains and its a smoother ride... A lot of runners like to use them...im not really a runner but i do like to go for walks... I just like the sporty look of them to be honest...
> 
> I am definitely not a runner... but we do love to go for walks and my neighborhood is very "hilly" and we also love going to the park to walk.... hmmm.... i really think i am gonna go for the jogger one! The person at Babies R Us said they didn't recommend the jogger because its inflatable wheels as opposed to the hard wheels on the regular stroller... :dohh:Click to expand...

Pfft... just dont run over nails! haha you can always get the inner tubes to fix the wheel if it gets popped. Honestly as long as your not pushing the stroller through a construction site... your fine :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

THanks, Little J! I just spoke to my friend who had a baby in March and she has the jogging stroller and said she LOVE LOVE LOVES it!


----------



## mellywelly

I had a travel system for ds, it's the kind where the car seat clicks onto the pram part, so it was huge! It was also really wide and I had problems getting in some shops. it also took up most of the boot in the car, so not ideal for shopping.

This time I have gone for the quinny zapp xtra, where the car seat clicks directly onto the chasis when newborn and folds tiny. I was going to get the buzz but it was still large when folded.


----------



## jrowenj

thanks, melly!


----------



## snowangel187

The jogging stroller does seem like its better for rougher roads and easier to steer, but I think it's to bulky to travel with. My sister in law loves hers but I only use it for the mall or Disney so not sure I would go with the jogger. I haven't yet found a carseat/stroller combo I like yet. Just my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

thanks, Snow...

so much to think about with all this registering stuff!!


----------



## mellywelly

This is what I have, it obviously also comes with the stroller seat, you just click it on
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0647.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Lol oops forgot to resize it again


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sooo much to think about. Sister in law did tell me to buy strollers, car seats and stuff like that in neutral colors, unless we are only counting on having the one. I think that's what we are going to do.


----------



## jrowenj

DeeDee I am getting neutral also in case next baby is a girl!

I have to figure out a damn car seat too!


----------



## snowangel187

Deedee that's what I want to do with the stroller/carseat combo but I'm struggling to find a neutral set I like. I've found a couple girl sets I love. :haha: but there's no guarantee #3 will be another girl. And we donated dd's. Thankfully this one is a girl cause dh made me go with pink instead of neutral with dd so swing and toys etc everything is pink!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> Deedee that's what I want to do with the stroller/carseat combo but I'm struggling to find a neutral set I like. I've found a couple girl sets I love. :haha: but there's no guarantee #3 will be another girl. And we donated dd's. Thankfully this one is a girl cause dh made me go with pink instead of neutral with dd so swing and toys etc everything is pink!!

Seriously... all the neutral stuff is soooo dark... either black or gray...


----------



## DittyByrd

I have had a lot of moms recommend the City Mini Jogger Stroller. Its very compact and light weight. 

You have to be really careful if you TRULY want to jog. Some joggers aren't actually designed with suspension that's needed for infants and toddlers to have proper support. Three wheels doesn't equal jogger. Even the Citi Mini "Jogger" is not a proper jogging strolling.

B.O.B makes ones of the best joggers. Unfortunately, it comes with a hefty price tag.


----------



## DittyByrd

I have decided to get a separate infant carrier seat and then a separate three wheeled stroller with an attachment bar for the carrier.

We're going with the Britax Chaperone, marketed as the safest seat on the market. It's got a steel frame and the best high-speed accident rating.

Still deciding on strollers....


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> I have decided to get a separate infant carrier seat and then a separate three wheeled stroller with an attachment bar for the carrier.
> 
> We're going with the Britax Chaperone, marketed as the safest seat on the market. It's got a steel frame and the best high-speed accident rating.
> 
> Still deciding on strollers....

My gf was telling me she has the Britax joigger and LOVES it


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee that's what I want to do with the stroller/carseat combo but I'm struggling to find a neutral set I like. I've found a couple girl sets I love. :haha: but there's no guarantee #3 will be another girl. And we donated dd's. Thankfully this one is a girl cause dh made me go with pink instead of neutral with dd so swing and toys etc everything is pink!!
> 
> Seriously... all the neutral stuff is soooo dark... either black or gray...Click to expand...

That's why we went with red, we didn't want dark, and the beige stuff will get marked easily


----------



## sassy_mom

We had a regular travel stroller when DD was little and then we traded it in for this one:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3502257

I didn't like the regular jogging stroller because the front wheel is locked in place and you can't have it swivel. I LOVE this stroller. It has tons of room, it has the option to lock the front wheel if you need it, it folds down super easy, and you can plug your ipod into it and it will play out the speaker. 

DD is tall for her age and still fits in it. She loves riding in it when we go for walks. I hate to trade it in but we have decided to get:

https://www.target.com/p/baby-trend-sit-n-stand-deluxe-columbia/-/A-13248204

that way both kids can be in there together. I'm waiting for the fall trade in event at babies r us so I can get the 25% coupon to buy our new car seat. :)

I think DH won't care if we get a new crib. We actually found one at walmart that we like. I'm not a huge fan of walmart but it is decently priced and will eventually become a full size bed which is great. I'm not doing the changing table route this time. It was really a waste of space with DD and we don't have very big rooms in this house so I don't mind ... especially since I hardly used it with her. We already have a dresser for this one. I wish now, I would have known we would change our minds about having another baby. After DD, we said no more. My pregnancy with her was awful and the L&D was enough birth control as it was awful. :haha: People were shocked when we made the announcement that we were expecting. :haha: But I know that there won't be anymore after this. I didn't do well with being so sick and trying to take care of DD this time so I'll be ok to pass along anything if anyone else needs it again. :haha: That is what we did with DD's stuff. Friends and relatives that started having babies, we gave them what we had. So we have to start from scratch again.


----------



## Kaiecee

Drum roll ladies..... It's a BOY!!!!
I kind of already figured that lol but baby is right on schedule due the 19th a day different them what I had predicted only cuz I messed up the time 

Be back for the rest


----------



## els1022

Wow, I didn't visit the site for two days and there's over a hundred new posts! Congrats to all the new jellybeans!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Drum roll ladies..... It's a BOY!!!!
> I kind of already figured that lol but baby is right on schedule due the 19th a day different them what I had predicted only cuz I messed up the time
> 
> Be back for the rest

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :flower: Super glad you got to go!


----------



## Lauren021406

Congrats on the boy!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So Jaime u were right on ur prediction sorry Nikki u thought it might b a girl it would have been nice but I've had 2 boys so it should be easy :) 

Deedee could u post my ultrasound pic if I email it to u my computer is down and I can't throught my phone


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for another boy!! Blue team is going strong!

Well be doing a Britax as well. The B Safe/B Agile combo... The stroller is a 3 wheel, light, and super easy to fold. It's already made for the car seat to snap in so you don't new to buy anything extra. And their car seats are very highly rated. I thinking we're leaning towards a sandstone color.


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats on your beautiful boy Kaiecee, so glad you made it to the Ultra sound :hugs:

Some great stroller advice today ladies, thank you all so much cause that's the main thing im struggling with! Luckily, mum and dad can bring me back a decent one from the US at Christmas so I dont have to pay the extortionate NZ prices!

Nikki that is very sweet of DH :)

Deedee what an idiot that woman (I think it was a woman) was! Glad your pregnancy hormones kicked in and you gave her a piece of your mind!

Just one more sleep to until the weekend and envelope opening/gender reveal woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations on your baby boy Kaiecee! :happydance: It's 15-15, very steadily even with the genders in January. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I thought the boys were in the lead by now


----------



## Saphira

Kaiecee said:


> I thought the boys were in the lead by now

Ups, I've been terrible with keeping up in here. :/ Just went by the thread title. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol


----------



## darkstar

Congrats kiacee

The scan place just tried to reschedule me from Monday to another day. No way! I told them OH has rearranged his work schedule to be there so they are moving someone else. No way am I waiting longer!

We got a second hand Strider 3. We are only having one kid so not worth new to us plus the less we spend the longer I can be a sahm. My Bff had a baby last year and is loaning us her bassinet and capsule (which was new to them) and we will buy a used cot but new mattress and new car seat. Some things I won't do second hand. Our push chair was a bargain I love it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> So Jaime u were right on ur prediction sorry Nikki u thought it might b a girl it would have been nice but I've had 2 boys so it should be easy :)
> 
> Deedee could u post my ultrasound pic if I email it to u my computer is down and I can't throught my phone

Send away! I'll reply to your email as well, so that way you just download it to your phone too.

the email is" [email protected] With an "s" at the end haha.


----------



## sassy_mom

All this talk of baby stuff makes me even more excited to get the nursery decorated and putting all that baby stuff in the house!!! AHHHH! I already have some outfits hanging in her closet and it makes me just grin! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

I scored at the mall yesterday 10 super cute outfits/pajamas/dresses for $50 bucks.


----------



## Kaiecee

We bought everything new except My bassinette and were missing some stuff but his side of the family will b throwing a baby shower so we will see what's left to buy after that can't wait to go shopping for real boys outfits :) and dh will b putting crib up soon :) which btw he bought even before we knew we were pregnant


----------



## Kaiecee

Kaiecee said:


> As it looks right now I'll b going to my appointment at 1pm
> Let cross our fingers for that can't wait to know what it is and most importantly if every thing is good with baby




DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So Jaime u were right on ur prediction sorry Nikki u thought it might b a girl it would have been nice but I've had 2 boys so it should be easy :)
> 
> Deedee could u post my ultrasound pic if I email it to u my computer is down and I can't throught my phone
> 
> Send away! I'll reply to your email as well, so that way you just download it to your phone too.
> 
> the email is" [email protected] With an "s" at the end haha.Click to expand...

I'll send it soon or later tonight but if it's too late to do just do it tomorrow or whenever u have the time thanks


----------



## mommyof2peas

My boppy has become my laptop rest. My laptop was too heavy for my bump :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Anyone else all of a sudden have no sex drive at all? It's been really yeehaw since the sickness went away but this last week or so .. I can't seem to find the urge to get it up and go. I know the need is buried down there somewhere. I felt it vaguely for a brief second the other day :haha: .... perhaps tiredness? I know lately with DH being out of work and us trying to get things ready for the baby maybe my system is just tired. I miss it though hahahahahaha:haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Grats kaiecee!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Grats kaiecee!!!

Thanks ur good at ur predictions u were right about me having a boy but I had a good feeling it was a boy too that's why I started buying boys clothes :)


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> Anyone else all of a sudden have no sex drive at all? It's been really yeehaw since the sickness went away but this last week or so .. I can't seem to find the urge to get it up and go. I know the need is buried down there somewhere. I felt it vaguely for a brief second the other day :haha: .... perhaps tiredness? I know lately with DH being out of work and us trying to get things ready for the baby maybe my system is just tired. I miss it though hahahahahaha:haha:

"All of the sudden"...not so much sudden. It's been gone since BDing! I miss the intimacy but not the act!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Anyone else all of a sudden have no sex drive at all? It's been really yeehaw since the sickness went away but this last week or so .. I can't seem to find the urge to get it up and go. I know the need is buried down there somewhere. I felt it vaguely for a brief second the other day :haha: .... perhaps tiredness? I know lately with DH being out of work and us trying to get things ready for the baby maybe my system is just tired. I miss it though hahahahahaha:haha:

I still don't need all of one hand to count the number of times we've dtd since my bfp. :haha: I don't see it happening anytime soon either. I'm feeling pretty crappy and dh is having surgery tomorrow.


----------



## sassy_mom

We were pretty steady with it and to be honest I had missed that ... it use to be about once a month before I got pregnant. After I stopped being so sick ... it was like hey ya! hahaha! And there are times where I will be sitting and thinking oh yes ... there will be some action .... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :haha::haha::haha: And it is hard to focus on DH when tiny baby is throwing a party in my uterus. :haha: So if I could just get both kids quiet down and things settled ... hahahaha yep every mother says that right!?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats kaicee!!


Ugh sex wtf is that? Lol..weve literally done it 3 xs since finding out lol..im an awful wife!! Lol... Its ok he gota lot in while we were trying haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mellywelly said:


> This is what I have, it obviously also comes with the stroller seat, you just click it on
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0647.jpg

So cute! I love it!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Congrats kaicee!!
> 
> 
> Ugh sex wtf is that? Lol..weve literally done it 3 xs since finding out lol..im an awful wife!! Lol... Its ok he gota lot in while we were trying haha


:haha::haha::haha: I don't think that makes you a bad wife. I was just wondering if anyone else was going through a sudden "where did the sex go" lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea but i do miss the imtimacy... That sucks... I just dont have the drive to do it lol..soooo tired haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Kaiecee, didn't get any e-mail.

Hubby and I still get around it, haha. We usually go about twice a week.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Kaiecee, sorry, we went out for dinner and didn't read your previous post, no problem, just let me know here when you send it! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I wish for twice a week I'm so tired sometimes


----------



## Betheney

i have plenty of sex drive, gimme gimme gimme. My problem is not being so exhausted that i can actually get the energy to do it.


----------



## gingermango

So I went to the doctors, my blood pressure is slightly high and there was sugar in my urine so Ive gotta go for a blood test this week for diabetes :cry: the joys of being pregnant!!


----------



## mellywelly

I think we've beat you all, still no sex since our bfp! We decided after the mc's not to dtd until after 12 weeks, and now dh is on meds where he can dtd but not finish the job iykwim? Got a feeling it might be next year when it happens now! I'm not in the slightest bothered though, my sex drive walked out on me years ago!


----------



## BlossomJ

Yey for you boy Kaiecee!!! So glad you made it to the scan :)

Melly - We have the Zapp as DS's main pushchair now & love it! It folds so compact compared to others & we travel a lot to see family, so it leaves plenty of room in the car. My sister has had one for nearly 3 years & it's still perfect.

It's not great on rougher terrain due to small hard wheels, but we never wanted it for that anyway. We also have a more bulky pushchair with suspension that we got first (also from DS) that is part of a travel system & takes a carrycot for when we'll be out for longer walks. I We'll see how DS does walking everywhere, but I imagine some times when we actually need to get things done, we'll have to wear baby in a carrier/sling & have the pushchair set up for DS or he won't cooperate!


----------



## EmyDra

I hadn't seen OH in a week as I've been away with DS. As soon as DS was asleep we were all over each other and DTD :rofl:, my sex drive died a bit but it's back now :D


----------



## Betheney

I have the baby jogger city select, it's amazing. Best pram ever. All my friends love it and wish they'd gotten it with their babies.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hope evrything is ok ginger! I know what diabetes feels like, no fun!! :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

But just remember most woman will spill sugar into their urine during pregnancy even when their blood sugar isnt high!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oooooo im a mangoooo!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I might have to look into changing the stroller on the registry..so many cute joggers i see!


----------



## claireb86

Betheney said:


> I have the baby jogger city select, it's amazing. Best pram ever. All my friends love it and wish they'd gotten it with their babies.

I am getting this plus the second seat for when baby arrives.
I have a city jogger single and I love it, do easy to push around.


----------



## Little J

We are getting neutral colors for the big ticket items... tahts why our jogger we picked is dark but has lime green/green accent coloring on it and the carseat matches and comes as a package deal with the jogger stroller since its an attachment. i LOVE the jogger strollers!

We put our crib together lastnight! it looks SOOOO cute. We got it from Target online and it came attached with a changing table. I love how the spring part has 3 levels it can be adjusted for height for as baby gets bigger and stands up we can lower the spring mount so he cant fall over the railing. The changing table pad was really thin, so I am glad I had gotten a nice big soft one at a garage sale with a baby blue cover, it fits PERFECT on top of the changing table. Now we just need our crib set and itll be amazing!

This weekend hubby and i are going to rearrange and move furniture into the nursery like the dresser and his little bookshelf. i wanna be able to start putting his clothes in his dresser! 

Ginger- hope things are ok!

Hubby and I have DTD a hanful of times since falling.... but he got super scared the once time i spotted afterwards a bit. But we have done it again since and now we know what position not to do it in so prevent that:blush:

HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little j that sounds so exciting! We are painting the nursury by the end of the month (hopefully) and then in september were gunna pick up the crib, changing table and dresser! Im so excited!! I just wanna get the ball rolling already!


----------



## Poppy84

We r half way through painting our nursery yellow. Our nursery furniture arrived this morning but we need to put it together. Soooo exciting. I want baby to come now


----------



## Betheney

it's so much less exciting the second time around because i have nothing to buy. Because we were team yellow for Eva everything is gender neutral, it's just all bright colours or animal/jungle themed. I don't think i got her anything pink or girly other than clothes. Mat, swing, pram, carrier, car seats, rugs, blankets, cot bedding, basinette bedding, change table covers and change mats.... All gender neutral, i'm going to use it all again.

I do have a small list of things i'd like though
Baby sling (purchased!!)
second pram seat
Medela swing breast pump
Portable cot (didn't get one for Eva and we really needed one!! i managed with borrowing and using the pram but this time i'm just gonna have to buy one)
More Maternity bras
More Breastfeeding singlets

We've decided not to use a capsule or basinette with the pram, we've just decided to carry the newborn in probably the sling or the ergo carrier until he/she can semi sit in the pram and then we'll use the second pram seat.

Oh and i'm now a Papaya!!! woooo!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies what was the site for the sling?


----------



## jrowenj

Sevenslings.com


----------



## brieri1

21 weeks! Yay! Time sure does fly.


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Sevenslings.com

But are they still free? did you get one? which one did you get? Mine still hasn't arrived :(


----------



## jrowenj

Maybe google a free promo code. 

I got mine the other day but its too small i think. Its seriously a piece of fabric sewn into a damn tube. I cant believe these sell for 50 dollars!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

i knew they were simply made, all slings are. Which is why i've refused to buy one in the past because in the shops here they're all $50-$70. But even if i was to make one the cost of the correct fabric 97% cotton 3% lycra still wasn't that cheap and i couldn't find the right fabric anyway then i had to worry about it not being exactly right. So when i saw this one for postage cost only ($20) i couldn't go past it.

I think the udder covers was a good buy too because they use tonnes of fabric, but i don't need one, i'm happy to just get me tits out.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

How I wish all my pregnancy dreams were about baby. I keep dreaming hubby breaks up with me, doesn't divorce me, just... breaks up with me, ya know, like back in the non married days. Buaaah! :( This morning he did it again, and I went to my parents house, into their pool (which of course, they don't have) and proclaimed I was to never leave that pool ever! Hahahaha. It's kind of silly, but I was devastated when I woke up. 

On a brighter news, haha, Sister in Law just texted me that we could have her stroller and car seat combo, since she will need a double stroller, because she has a baby as she expects another one. It's a jogger stroller the one she had for Whitt, don't know the brand though.


----------



## mammaspath

can the cling be used for bf?? i still wanna get one


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> can the cling be used for bf?? i still wanna get one

I think so. I gotta exchange mine for a bigger one ughhh


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, ladies! Now they have the Car seat Canopy with the same offer! $12 for shipping, and free!

https://www.carseatcanopy.com

That's the site, and the promo code is: 1cute

I randomly saw it on craiglist!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks dee dee. They have a hooter hider one 2 but i dont know the code


----------



## JCh

I've got all of mine - I ordered before BFP and they all arrived in first tri.... Hehehe :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, we will make a business. I'll do all the graphic design, website and y'all just do the sowing. Hahahaha. It really doesn't seem that hard, I mean, if they are going for 60. I just wonder how much they really sell without their offers.


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> How I wish all my pregnancy dreams were about baby. I keep dreaming hubby breaks up with me, doesn't divorce me, just... breaks up with me, ya know, like back in the non married days. Buaaah! :( This morning he did it again, and I went to my parents house, into their pool (which of course, they don't have) and proclaimed I was to never leave that pool ever! Hahahaha. It's kind of silly, but I was devastated when I woke up.

I had an awful awful awful dream last night i'm going to put it in a spoiler because it was a rather graphic, horrible dream that i couldn't even talk to my husband about this morning

Spoiler
i dreamed that someone kidnapped and killed my daughter Eva, it was a boy i went to primary school with who in the dream is now a serial killer with his brother (random much). They murdered her in the same way that babies in third trimester are aborted in my state in Australia through a procedure called the D&X. Please if you want to stay sane don't google what a D&X is, it's violent. It's stayed with me all day and i hope more than anything that i forget it soon.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> I had an awful awful awful dream last night i'm going to put it in a spoiler because it was a rather graphic, horrible dream that i couldn't even talk to my husband about this morning

That's awful! I'm so sorry. Thank Heavens it was not true and you still have your beautiful baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Deedee, she definitely got a few extra cuddles today.

Hey girls i want to introduce you all to a song that means so much to me, it just really hit a chord with me when i was pregnant with Eva, it's a beautiful song by an Australian band named John Butler Trio, (i have no idea if they're famous internationally or not) It's called Peaches and Cream and he wrote it for his baby girl. Listen to the intro and the whole song, it's gorgeous.

It's about how much he realized he gained when his daughter came into the world. He's always singing sad songs and cursing the world until his little girl turned up and she "filled my half empty cup" i'm sure you are all aware of the glass half empty, glass half full expression 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5p-05HvAhc


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee
I sent u the pic hope u got it and thanks again :)


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies I just got an email from babies r us stating the big "trade-in" starts today til sept something. Soo if u were planning on trading something in for a 25% off coupon call ur local store to be sure you don't miss it. :thumbup:


----------



## gingermango

Betheney said:


> Thanks Deedee, she definitely got a few extra cuddles today.
> 
> Hey girls i want to introduce you all to a song that means so much to me, it just really hit a chord with me when i was pregnant with Eva, it's a beautiful song by an Australian band named John Butler Trio, (i have no idea if they're famous internationally or not) It's called Peaches and Cream and he wrote it for his baby girl. Listen to the intro and the whole song, it's gorgeous.
> 
> It's about how much he realized he gained when his daughter came into the world. He's always singing sad songs and cursing the world until his little girl turned up and she "filled my half empty cup" i'm sure you are all aware of the glass half empty, glass half full expression
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5p-05HvAhc

My little girls dad used to sing Peaches and Cream to us when caitlyn was born, its a beautiful amazing song!! Your actually the only other person I know of that has even heard of it lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/Kbb.jpg

Here is Kaiecee's baby boy!


----------



## Betheney

gingermango said:


> My little girls dad used to sing Peaches and Cream to us when caitlyn was born, its a beautiful amazing song!! Your actually the only other person I know of that has even heard of it lol

Well i'm Australian and John Butler are Australian, so i've seen them live like 3 times because they do alot of festivals and i've been listening to their sunrise over sea album for nearly 10 years. lol. But i've mentioned it a few times in my journal and other threads over the years and you're the first non-Aussie to know it!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I hadn't given this much thought before now, Ive always considered Johnson & Johnson a good baby name brand for soaps etc. but with an article I've read recently saying their products contain formaldehyde. I'm pretty turned off and think that I'll go organic only. I know it's probably not only that brand, call me crazy or over protective but I think I just want to live in a bubble. The crazy comes out of me when I stop to think about things. I'm such a germ freak. I just think its really sad how easily diseases spread. Ugh.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much deedee ur the best :)


----------



## gingermango

Betheney said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> My little girls dad used to sing Peaches and Cream to us when caitlyn was born, its a beautiful amazing song!! Your actually the only other person I know of that has even heard of it lol
> 
> Well i'm Australian and John Butler are Australian, so i've seen them live like 3 times because they do alot of festivals and i've been listening to their sunrise over sea album for nearly 10 years. lol. But i've mentioned it a few times in my journal and other threads over the years and you're the first non-Aussie to know it!!Click to expand...

Lol I follow them on facebook and Im always gutted not to be in Australia as Id love to see them live!!! Such a beautiful song, now I need to get the hubby to learn to play it on guitar for me tonight!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Had my 21 week with midwife today, got my matb1 form which entitles me to mat leave etc, is mainly to give to work. All ok with bump and she's booked me in for 36 week growth scan ;). Got to have GTT done at 24 and 28 but knew that.

Sex wise - drive is up and down, probably 2 x per week.

Ginger - sorry to hear that, hopefully it's just a trace. Did you get an opinion on your feet swelling? Or did they think maybe related? Hope the other thing has cleared up x


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Had my 21 week with midwife today, got my matb1 form which entitles me to mat leave etc, is mainly to give to work. All ok with bump and she's booked me in for 36 week growth scan ;). Got to have GTT done at 24 and 28 but knew that.
> 
> Sex wise - drive is up and down, probably 2 x per week.
> 
> Ginger - sorry to hear that, hopefully it's just a trace. Did you get an opinion on your feet swelling? Or did they think maybe related? Hope the other thing has cleared up x

Oh good I was wondering when we could get our matb1 form. My work need to have it by 25 weeks so I was going to ask my midwife about that when I see her next week!


----------



## Lilahbear

DeedeeBeester said:


> How I wish all my pregnancy dreams were about baby. I keep dreaming hubby breaks up with me, doesn't divorce me, just... breaks up with me, ya know, like back in the non married days. Buaaah! :( This morning he did it again, and I went to my parents house, into their pool (which of course, they don't have) and proclaimed I was to never leave that pool ever! Hahahaha. It's kind of silly, but I was devastated when I woke up.
> 
> On a brighter news, haha, Sister in Law just texted me that we could have her stroller and car seat combo, since she will need a double stroller, because she has a baby as she expects another one. It's a jogger stroller the one she had for Whitt, don't know the brand though.

I keep having dreams too that me and hubby break up. Two nights ago I dreamt he was being really horrible to me and broke up with me even though we had a little baby (a boy called Arthur?!) and last night I dreamt I broke up with him because I felt he wasn't pulling his weight with bills etc.. Strange dreams especially as DH is the best husband ever and totally pulls his weight in all aspects of our marriage. I was so relieved to wake up and find him next to me!

Not as horrible as your dream Betheney. It must have been so horrible to have dreamt that.


----------



## duckytwins

So sorry to hear about these terrible dreams! :hugs: I had one about DH and I having a fight. I also had one about me having a really bad miscarriage. And one about a huge spider. 

I guess pregnancy does something to your subconscious, huh?


----------



## EmyDra

All my newborn stuff is gender neutral too, as team yellowing twice...but I couldn't resist this! It's for the hospital for sure :)

Thought you team yellowers may also like!

I've had some weird dreams, did have one 'loss' dream but in my dream I convinced myself it was my period and I'd never been pregnant? Bit weird but I was very relaxed about it. I had lots of horrible, graphic dreams with Silas.

Had a funny one last night that I was propositioned by Sid the CBeebies presenters, and HIGHLY tempted haha

Getting lots of lovely strong kicks and wiggles.
 



Attached Files:







IMG01269-20120813-1601.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Little J

EmyDra said:


> All my newborn stuff is gender neutral too, as team yellowing twice...but I couldn't resist this! It's for the hospital for sure :)
> 
> Thought you team yellowers may also like!
> 
> I've had some weird dreams, did have one 'loss' dream but in my dream I convinced myself it was my period and I'd never been pregnant? Bit weird but I was very relaxed about it. I had lots of horrible, graphic dreams with Silas.
> 
> Had a funny one last night that I was propositioned by Sid the CBeebies presenters, and HIGHLY tempted haha
> 
> Getting lots of lovely strong kicks and wiggles.

very cute!


----------



## mammaspath

I too have the weirdest dreams......dreamt again that I had alittle girl........can't wait to find out!

but sometimes a get weary and have bad thoughts of m/c........it's hard to shake them.....i think it's from the loss i had in december.......i hate when things like that go through my mind!


----------



## Lilahbear

EmyDra said:


> All my newborn stuff is gender neutral too, as team yellowing twice...but I couldn't resist this! It's for the hospital for sure :)
> 
> Thought you team yellowers may also like!
> 
> I've had some weird dreams, did have one 'loss' dream but in my dream I convinced myself it was my period and I'd never been pregnant? Bit weird but I was very relaxed about it. I had lots of horrible, graphic dreams with Silas.
> 
> Had a funny one last night that I was propositioned by Sid the CBeebies presenters, and HIGHLY tempted haha
> 
> Getting lots of lovely strong kicks and wiggles.

Aw that is such a cute outfit!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies I hadn't given this much thought before now, Ive always considered Johnson & Johnson a good baby name brand for soaps etc. but with an article I've read recently saying their products contain formaldehyde. I'm pretty turned off and think that I'll go organic only. I know it's probably not only that brand, call me crazy or over protective but I think I just want to live in a bubble. The crazy comes out of me when I stop to think about things. I'm such a germ freak. I just think its really sad how easily diseases spread. Ugh.


You would be amazed at what gets put in all kind of stuff. DH and I switched to buying as much organic as we could. Some things are just so expensive organic that it isn't really within our budget. Sad but it is the way of it. But I've noticed that organic is starting to spread .. more and more food items are coming out with organic versions because people are just tired of junk in their food. DH and I use organic bath products and DD does too. I've never heard anything about J & J but I switched just because of what I know about all the other products. It is more sad about what all these crazy chemicals are doing to us. I know that here in the US Tommy Tippee is a new brand of bottle and has been over in Europe for a very long time. I'm getting those simply because they are BPA free. I'm just not fond of pumping cancer products into me or my family. I know that more and more brands are becoming BPA free as well. Guess America is finally catching on that we aren't interested in dying. lol! Woa sorry ... totally didn't mean to get on my soap box there! :haha: I'm just very passionate about stuff like that.


----------



## Kaiecee

The ultrasound tech called me back and wants me to see the radiologist to get better pics has this happened to anyone? Freaks me out I asked her if baby was ok she said yes and yesterday the tech told me she saw all 4 chambers of the heart but was hard to take a clear pic and that I might get called back in but as u all know it was hard to get there so I'll just have to wait to the u/s in my area should I worry ?


----------



## Kaiecee

Emydra
Cuttest outfit love it :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> The ultrasound tech called me back and wants me to see the radiologist to get better pics has this happened to anyone? Freaks me out I asked her if baby was ok she said yes and yesterday the tech told me she saw all 4 chambers of the heart but was hard to take a clear pic and that I might get called back in but as u all know it was hard to get there so I'll just have to wait to the u/s in my area should I worry ?


I wouldn't worry! Babies sometimes wiggle around or even the machine just can't capture the picture the best it needs to and they have to have all the pictures they need. Our tech did pictures of her stomach, kidneys, several of her heart chambers, brain ... so much so I think they probably just need to have those clear shots. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Exactly that's what they did yesterday just got me freaked out


----------



## Betheney

with the johnson and johnson being full of chemicals debate, i decided that i would use everything that people gave us even if it was J&J and then once it was all gone buy some nice organic stuff for the little nugget. Well 21 months later and i still have bottles and bottles left. lol. The shit lasts FOREVER.

I know friends who have problems with their babies skins with rashes, reactions, pimples, dry skin, flaky skin and it is usually sourced back to a product with too many chemicals. Eva on the other hand has never shown any difference to any of them which is why i was happy to use them until they run out.


----------



## mellywelly

Lilahbear said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> Had my 21 week with midwife today, got my matb1 form which entitles me to mat leave etc, is mainly to give to work. All ok with bump and she's booked me in for 36 week growth scan ;). Got to have GTT done at 24 and 28 but knew that.
> 
> Sex wise - drive is up and down, probably 2 x per week.
> 
> Ginger - sorry to hear that, hopefully it's just a trace. Did you get an opinion on your feet swelling? Or did they think maybe related? Hope the other thing has cleared up x
> 
> Oh good I was wondering when we could get our matb1 form. My work need to have it by 25 weeks so I was going to ask my midwife about that when I see her next week!Click to expand...

I got mine straight after the 20 week scan, when you see the hospital midwife


----------



## gingermango

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Had my 21 week with midwife today, got my matb1 form which entitles me to mat leave etc, is mainly to give to work. All ok with bump and she's booked me in for 36 week growth scan ;). Got to have GTT done at 24 and 28 but knew that.
> 
> Sex wise - drive is up and down, probably 2 x per week.
> 
> Ginger - sorry to hear that, hopefully it's just a trace. Did you get an opinion on your feet swelling? Or did they think maybe related? Hope the other thing has cleared up x

She thinks the feet are related hun as I dont spend time on my feet etc for that to be the reson. She said the other thing :blush: is an ingrown hair that for some reason my body hasnt dealt with very well and she told me to have a go at popping it and gave me some antibiotics xx


----------



## els1022

Kaiecee said:


> The ultrasound tech called me back and wants me to see the radiologist to get better pics has this happened to anyone? Freaks me out I asked her if baby was ok she said yes and yesterday the tech told me she saw all 4 chambers of the heart but was hard to take a clear pic and that I might get called back in but as u all know it was hard to get there so I'll just have to wait to the u/s in my area should I worry ?

I wouldn't worry! I have to go back just because my little one wouldn't stay in the position to get her "perfect" profile pic. Some radiologists are very particular with the pics.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks I
Never had this problem with any other babies:) u have really reassured me :)


----------



## darkstar

I just woke from the longest dream where I rescued a small baby dressed in yellow from being run over on the road. I door knocked to find the parents and eventually figured out it was abandoned and found bruises on it. It just held on to me and wouldnt let go. At one part I held up pink and blue toys and was asking it if it liked pink or blue, must have been thinking about Monday's scan coming up. I didn't want to hand it to authorities and was trying to convince OH that we just keep it and it would be a great sibling for our baby, I was pregnant in my dream still. OH works with abused children and authorities so he wanted to do the right thing and call them so I ran off with the baby in my arms. In my head I can still hear myself asking the baby if it liked pink or blue over and over.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I assumed they would with me but didn't so she did.

Ginger - well at least you've got something for it now and the bloods should answer questions re diabetes. Good to hear they're looking after you x


----------



## Lauren021406

So I think DH and I came up with a name..Andrew Michael...after his middle name and the male version of my middle name..I dont want to get anything done permanently with the name just in case we change our minds!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I like it and like the reasons behind it.

Tmi alert . . . Anyone else hit the constipation stage?


----------



## gingermango

I hit it in first tri Sonia but it seemed to ease with the sickness thankfully.

I asked about my MatB1 form at my 20 week scan but as I didnt have a midwife app at the same time Ive gotta get it at my 24 week check, luckily my work said they aren't too fussed as long as they get it before I go on mat leave lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yeaaa i sometimes dont go for 5 days :/


----------



## mellywelly

That would kill me, I'm at least once a day!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I am normally so regular. I know it's because my fruit and veg intake has been low as I've been busy ive just been eating on the go. At my apt today she said oh you've not eaten lunch yet as my urine showed I was burning fat at the time, I was amazed you could tell that.


----------



## Poppy84

I didn't go for 2 days earlier in the week and when it finally did come out it was awful. I used to be so regular, same time every day. I hope it doesn't get worse


----------



## ARuppe716

Here's my 20 week bump!! Sorry I look tired, taken after work!
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> So I think DH and I came up with a name..Andrew Michael...after his middle name and the male version of my middle name..I dont want to get anything done permanently with the name just in case we change our minds!

That's a nice name. 

Ooh! I was super sure we were going with Matthew Thomas. Yesterday he said we had to review the names... :dohh: He says he wants Andrew because it's his middle name. :wacko: I don't know what we are gonna do... haha. I'm just hoping he doesn't go with the whole Christopher Andrew Jr. thing, because it gets confusing eventually LOL.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Here's my 20 week bump!! Sorry I look tired, taken after work!

Such a cute bump!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> I like it and like the reasons behind it.
> 
> Tmi alert . . . Anyone else hit the constipation stage?

I knock on wood, but I'm still normal! I get worried when I don't!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls sorry i have been away had to help family out :) i went to the doctor the other day and he is one confusing guy i tell you h has decided to change my due date back to the 9th of January again :) this means im almost at 21 weeks :D i go for my booking appointment with the Midwife on Monday and then on the 3rd of September we get to see our little Tummy Bug again and find out if we are having a little girl or a little boy :) anybody want to take a guess at what it is? 

i have been trying to catch up on everything i have missed and i seen you are were all talking about the prom codes for a couple of things and i have these 2 :)

Uddercovers.com: UC39227NP good for a free nursing cover

Sevenslings.com: 7593NP4SS good for a free baby carrier sling


----------



## Poppy84

MissMummy2Be said:


> Hey girls sorry i have been away had to help family out :) i went to the doctor the other day and he is one confusing guy i tell you h has decided to change my due date back to the 9th of January again :) this means im almost at 21 weeks :D i go for my booking appointment with the Midwife on Monday and then on the 3rd of September we get to see our little Tummy Bug again and find out if we are having a little girl or a little boy :) anybody want to take a guess at what it is?
> 
> i have been trying to catch up on everything i have missed and i seen you are were all talking about the prom codes for a couple of things and i have these 2 :)
> 
> Uddercovers.com: UC39227NP good for a free nursing cover
> 
> Sevenslings.com: 7593NP4SS good for a free baby carrier sling

Yay 9th jan is my due date too


----------



## EmyDra

Lilahbear said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> All my newborn stuff is gender neutral too, as team yellowing twice...but I couldn't resist this! It's for the hospital for sure :)
> 
> Thought you team yellowers may also like!
> 
> I've had some weird dreams, did have one 'loss' dream but in my dream I convinced myself it was my period and I'd never been pregnant? Bit weird but I was very relaxed about it. I had lots of horrible, graphic dreams with Silas.
> 
> Had a funny one last night that I was propositioned by Sid the CBeebies presenters, and HIGHLY tempted haha
> 
> Getting lots of lovely strong kicks and wiggles.
> 
> Aw that is such a cute outfit!!! Where did you get it?Click to expand...

Mothercare :) x

FREE nursing cover and sling?? How??


----------



## Betheney

EmyDra

Uddercovers.com: UC39227NP good for a free nursing cover

Sevenslings.com: 7593NP4SS good for a free baby carrier sling


----------



## ARuppe716

Hey ladies... Any one having sciatic or hip pain? It was debilitating last night and still there this morning. I know I'm prone to more problems since I have bad hips and one of them replaced. Just wondering if anyone has had issues or had any thoughts on how to handle it?


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> Hey ladies... Any one having sciatic or hip pain? It was debilitating last night and still there this morning. I know I'm prone to more problems since I have bad hips and one of them replaced. Just wondering if anyone has had issues or had any thoughts on how to handle it?

Yes i suffer from alot of back pain and pelvic pain during pregnancy, set in weeks ago. You need to work on core exercises. Look up videos for transverse abdominus exercises, multifidus exercises and then pelvic floor. If you strengthen those muscles it stabilizes the hips and back muscles and all those bones that are moving too freely because of the relaxin in our preggo bodies which is causing the pain will then stabilize. Also sleep with a body pillow! a good one. The double sided ones (U shaped ones) are better because you can turn easily during the night from one side to the other (keep your knees together). I find with my back it's okay as long as i don't hurt it, but the tiniest move or strain or lying in the incorrect position and that's it, it's 3 days of alot of body pillow loving to get it even remotely okay again. So if you can feel it hurting in a particular position don't just think "god this sucks" move onto your side or into a position that doesn't hurt, because if it hurts your probably making it worse, not "stretching it out" which is what most people think.

I also have symphysis pubis pain and it's just the worst, double whammy.


----------



## Lauren021406

does anyone suffer from leg cramps especially in there calves at night?


----------



## Poppy84

Lauren021406 said:


> does anyone suffer from leg cramps especially in there calves at night?

Last week I was. Iv been doing a few leg stretches befire bed and it seems to have stopped it. I hate leg cramps!!!! I literally wake up screaming in agony


----------



## duckytwins

I have fibromyalgia, so I this pregnancy is going to be harder on me than when I was pg with the boys. I already have wicked hip pain and it feels like someone's been kicking me in the hoo-ha for months. :blush: I talked to my Dr. about it and he said with every pregnancy, it gets worse and there's nothing you can do about it. He said to try a prenatal cradle to try to lift the weight off that area. I told DH today that I predict by month 7, I won't be able to walk from the pain.


----------



## Lauren021406

thanks for the tip!
ducktwins-I feel for you I couldnt imagine..I hope your prediction is wrong and you find something to help!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Lauren. It really is a terrible pain, and pretty much always constant. Having the fibro seems to magnify any pain by three, so I can only hope it doesn't get any worse as Boop grows.


----------



## brieri1

My husband and I finally made a list of possible girl names if the baby comes out a girl. I've known since almost the very beginning, that if it was a boy, I would name it Eli, and he's seemed to accept that as he hasn't proposed any other boy names. We've looked at boy names, but all the ones we like are either names of friends, their kids, or family, and we don't want to name our kid after anyone. As for the girl names, we like: Olivia, Vivian, Kaylan, Mia, Ivy, Jemma, and Lillian. So now what should have been the easy part but isn't turning out to be, narrowing down our list and picking out middle names for boy and girl.


----------



## Betheney

Ooooh Eli was one of our boys names! As well as Louie and Oscar.

Except a Facebook friend just named her LO Eli and while she's in a separate state and I don't think of it as copying I kind of feel like it's taken away some of the specialness to it. She spelt it Eligh tho which I'd never even considered.


----------



## Lilbit609

I haven't posted here in a while, however I am having a baby girl we found out a few weeks ago. My first girl after 3 boys.


----------



## gingermango

Grr hubby just called me from work to say he has gone off the name Caleb now?????? so looks like lo may end up being called Jackson afterall pmsl, the indicisivness of men!!


----------



## Saphira

Lilbit609 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, however I am having a baby girl we found out a few weeks ago. My first girl after 3 boys.

How exciting, congratulations on your girlie! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh got a real bargain today - two breast feeding bras, reduced from £40 to £17 so I thought oh what a bargain! Got to till and the were a fiver, yes £5! For two bras! Same they didn't have more!


----------



## ARuppe716

The bad part about the hip pain is I have slept with a body pillow since before I was pregnant! Plus Ive been a dancer for 25 years so core strength really isn't a big issue. I think I'm stuck with the pain since I have a congenital hip defect... But hoping for some thoughts to help relieve the pain. Thank you to all who have pitched in answers so far!! Here's hoping its not a downward slope for the next 20 weeks!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

My Value Village Score :) I think they will be perfect for Feb weather :) First clothing for little man.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 0









004.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ARuppe716

Kohls started their gold star clearance sale today! 25% off clearance price and then 15% off the total with my coupon! Got a huge bag of clothes for $70 and saved $400... I love shopping and am so glad I can start buying cute boy things! Going to do some serious damage next weekend at labor day sales. All the stuff I bought was great spring and summer things in bigger sizes that can be worn into the fall.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've spent the evening laying out all the clothes I've brought so far and making a list of what bits we still need and there is A LOT :)! I have found loads of nearly new sales advertised online which I'm going to go to as have spent nearly £200 in the last three days!


----------



## mellywelly

I've just been through all ds's old baby clothes, but theres not much nutral stuff, but some lovely blue stuff if it's s boy. Think I need to go nutral shopping! I did find about 7 snow suits though, hmmm slightly excessive? 

Got a new girls name that has really grown on me, Melissa but we'd call her missy. Still nowhere on boy's names, Toby is still there but I just like it not love it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I cant wait for sales on black friday!! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I cant wait for sales on black friday!! :)

I dont know if Ill be able to get out of the house for black friday! Ive gone the last 2 years, but Hubby might tell me "HELL" no when it comes to being out 7 months pregnant in that madness


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i didnt think how big ill be lol...ill still try anyways..ill go later in the day too! The crazies go at 2 am....hell as of last year places were opening at midnight! Lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I went to walmart. They start theirs at 12. I showed up at 10 and just wondered around for a couple hours lol


----------



## EmyDra

Wish we got black friday here, but think I remember seeing some rioting on the news last year about it?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It can be some serious business going on! Ppl get hurt a lot bc of the crazy sales, but i make sure to steer away from those places!


----------



## snowangel187

I was thinking about black Friday. But not do sure I'll brave the crowds at 8 months. :haha: depends if I have a sitter for dd and if dh will come with me. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We ordered a bassinet, and we are still yet to get a crib. I want a bassinet for a newborn first. The bassinet rocks and has music. Super cute.

I also bought like 12 onesies and 3 blankets today. 

Have you gone to a state sale? I've only gone a couple of times and they had one in a house really close to us and we bought a book case for $10, because they were closing in 15 minutes hahaha. 

We went car shopping today, we saw a couple of really cute cars, praying we can finally have a SUV for when baby comes! We will see.


----------



## duckytwins

I went to Kohl's the other night and got $460 worth of clothes for the boys for school for $167.83! I then got $30 Kohl's bucks, so I'll use that to buy some things for Boop!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I just went on the Kohls site, the same 5 pack body suite they have from Carter for $26 I bought at Ross for $ 9.99 ! And they weren't even in Clearance there! I'm so sticking to Ross, I love it!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, loving all the cutesie clothes! DH and I are spending the weekend with my MIL and getting the stuff we need (don't remember if I mentioned that she used to run a baby store and still has loads of stuff put away). Anyway, we've managed to get most of the things we need, even a pack n play with bassinet, a baby carrier and tons of clothes, socks, bedding, etc. We still haven't gone through everything yet as there are a lot of barrels. I'll try and take some pics once we have it all sorted though.


----------



## ARuppe716

Kohls is much better in the store than online... And so can't wait for those black Friday sales too!! 

We actually just bought a car this week! My DH's car needed a really expensive repair and we both drive small light cars which are terrible in bad weather. He is now sporting a new Subaru Forester and loves it! I'll definitely feel safe putting a small baby in there :)


----------



## darkstar

Scan day tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

You ladies are brave. I have never done black friday. I don't think I ever will either. Those people are crazy. I use to work at Sears and worked one black friday .... it was awful and I was just behind the desk ringing people up. Not to mention I enjoy sleeping. :haha: I may head out later in the day if there are any really good baby deals.


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> I've just been through all ds's old baby clothes, but theres not much nutral stuff, but some lovely blue stuff if it's s boy. Think I need to go nutral shopping! I did find about 7 snow suits though, hmmm slightly excessive?
> 
> Got a new girls name that has really grown on me, Melissa but we'd call her missy. Still nowhere on boy's names, Toby is still there but I just like it not love it.

I love the name Tobias but Toby for short, hubby didn't like it however.


----------



## Leinzlove

I love Toby! :) I also love BLACK FRIDAY! I love it... Out all night with the girls doing Christmas cheap! :)


----------



## Betheney

we don't do black friday sales in Australia, but our big once a year sale is always boxing day. Australians go ape shit on boxing day. I worked in retail and while it's nothing like what i've seen in the black friday sale it's still pretty crazy.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm in Canada and the only day we have is boxing day the day after Christmas


----------



## Kaiecee

Mommy cute outfits


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/Evening ladies! Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Soooo did the envelope opening/gender reveal with the grandparents yesterday and.....its a BOY!!! Super excited to be joining team blue!

Deedee, if you dont mind I will email you and get you to put my scan pic in one of your cute frames and try and upload it on here!

Darkstar, good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Ginger, really hope your tests are all ok.

Gorgeous bump ARuppe!

Betheney, super cute new profile pic and also thanks for uploading peaches and cream - great band, amazing song!

EmyDra and Mummyof2peas, such cute little outfits, finally I can buy some bits too!

Ducky, really hope your prediction about your pain is wrong :( poor thing!

Lilbit609 huge congrats on your beautiful girl after all those boys :happydance:

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to catch up!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats on your boy x


----------



## Betheney

Congrats lillian!!!!! ANOTHER BOY FOR THE GROUP :)


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Lillian!


----------



## Betheney

i updated post 1, i also went hunting for some girls from the members on the list that don't really post in here, i found Mrs Gibbo is pregnant with twin BOYS!!! (or that's what the first page of her journal seems to say) so my attempt to find more girls i just discovered more boys :-/


----------



## darkstar

I'll try and even the numbers up a bit tomorrow, OH is desperate for a girl


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on ur baby boy lillian!!! Hahahha alll these boysss so sweird because my friends and i r all having girls!!


----------



## Poppy84

I havnt felt engleburt move for 2-3 days. Should I be worrying? I don't know what to do


----------



## snowangel187

Poppy some say not to expect consistent movement til 25 weeks and then I've heard others say that if it was consistent and now isn't there may be reason for concern. :shrug: I would suggest laying down and relaxing for an hour and focus on just that and see if you feel anything. At this point baby is sooo small so I could see how it would be normal for baby to just hang in another spot. But if it's a big change from what u felt before I would call it dr with ur concern. They may have u come in for a quick heartbeat check :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Holy smokes- look at that blue count!! Crazy!


----------



## snowangel187

We need more pink jelly beans in here!!! :brat: :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks snow angel 
I was feeling it quite a lot before. Even hubby could feel it when he put his hand on my tummy 

Going to try a cold drink and lying down and see if that helps. I hope engleburt has just found a cosy spot where I can't feel it


----------



## Betheney

i went hunting for more pinks and found Mrs Gibbo was pregnant with twin boys (or that's what i gather from page1 of her journal)

So in my attempt to even out the count i made it worst!!!! lol

Pink didn't move much either because Dee dee sent me two pink bumps, one which i already had so the count stayed the same and so we only had 1 more pink jellybean to add but then a previous pink jellybean went back to yellow so i added one only to minus it back away!!!! lol

But i did find that Zoe was also a pink jellybean so the pink went up by one!! However i've posted that it's gone up by 2 so i must of found another one and forgotten that i did or the previous count of 15 even was wrong.... lol.... ive totally confused myself.


----------



## duckytwins

Poppy84 said:


> I havnt felt engleburt move for 2-3 days. Should I be worrying? I don't know what to do

Poppy, that happened to me around 18 weeks or so. I read that if baby takes a few days off, it could be for a growth spurt. I then asked my Dr. about it and he said that is exactly the reason. After 2 days, Boop was right back at moving around again! I hope you get to feel some movement soon, to ease your mind. I'm sure everything is just fine and baby is just growing for mama! :hugs:


----------



## NellandZack

Having my scan on Thursday!!! Hoping for blue but have a feeling it might be pink :) I'll let you all know!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on your boy, Lillian! :hugs:

Kaiecee- i'm so glad you were able to get to your appt and congrats on your lil boy!

Its so crazy how many boys we have! I can't believe it!


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow boys are really in the lead :) now im anxious to finally if d out in January how many yellow beans will be blue :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm a MANGO!


----------



## Betheney

i'm so sure my yellow jellybean is a blue jellybean.

I don't care what anyone says about early scans being too difficult to tell, there was no way those bits were going to turn into girl bits, they HAD to be boy bits.

I don't think i ever showed you girls the pic, maybe i should dig it out.

-edit-

Taken at just about 13 weeks i think, i know i know "it's too early to tell" but i'm still convinced it's a boy, i know we're on team yellow but i'm so sure it's a boy.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wang.png

-edit-

went hunting for even more jellybeans and found more pink and more blue. What's interesting is the pink/blue bump 2013 sticky thread in 2nd tri has more pink bumps then blue! and considering i doubt there's that many genders determined for February yet it would seem if you go via that there's more pinks.


----------



## Lauren021406

betheny i would say boy!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd go boy!


----------



## Lilahbear

Lauren021406 said:


> does anyone suffer from leg cramps especially in there calves at night?

Yes, me and it's driving me nuts. I wake up at least two or three times in the night with the feeling that my calves are about to start spasming, but I find if I just stretch my toes up towards me that, that eases it and I just fall back to sleep again. Not sure if it is a sign I am lacking something or just one of those pregnancy things. Am going to ask the midwife when I see her on Thursday.

We ordered our cot today. We got the Hayworth from Mamas and Papas with the drawer underneath and baby changer on the top. I think it was the same one Sonia got. We aren't getting it delivered until the beginning of December as our spare room currently has a double bed in it which won't be disappearing until the end of October. Very exciting though as it is our first big purchase for baby (well MIL and FIL bought it for us)!


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney said:


> i'm so sure my yellow jellybean is a blue jellybean.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about early scans being too difficult to tell, there was no way those bits were going to turn into girl bits, they HAD to be boy bits.
> 
> I don't think i ever showed you girls the pic, maybe i should dig it out.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Taken at just about 13 weeks i think, i know i know "it's too early to tell" but i'm still convinced it's a boy, i know we're on team yellow but i'm so sure it's a boy.
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wang.png
> 
> -edit-
> 
> went hunting for even more jellybeans and found more pink and more blue. What's interesting is the pink/blue bump 2013 sticky thread in 2nd tri has more pink bumps then blue! and considering i doubt there's that many genders determined for February yet it would seem if you go via that there's more pinks.

Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## sassy_mom

Maybe it is a boy. I know they took a picture at the 12 week scan I had of the "turtle" ... the tech called it that and said she thought it was a boy. :haha: Nope sorry! It was a girl. But that looks a lot more like boy bits from that angle.

I can't wait to see what all of you yellow jellybeans are having! It will be exciting to see all of those yellows change and getting to see all these brand new babies!!! :happydance:

I have been on a cleaning mission today. DH finished up the sanding for me in Chloe's room ... ahhh I said it. :haha: I'm trying to get use to using her name. I'm going to vacuum up the dust and start on the painting in just a little bit. I've cleaned my entire house since this morning and DH got up late and said wow what time did you get up this morning. :haha: I've also been on a mission to rid this house of anything we don't actually need or use and clean things that I haven't in awhile. DH went outside to change the oil in the vehicles. I think he just wanted to stay out of my way. :haha: DD has been a big help today moving things and changing things around. I'm loving all the changes we have made. 

Yesterday, DH and I went outside and cleaned up all this stuff we've had and got rid of junk and we now have room for a nice outdoor table set and made a huge space that would be perfect for an above ground pool. We may look around and see if we can catch one marked down at the end of the season. Not sure if we can get one now but it never hurts to look. 

Can't wait to see the new scans coming up .... yay for all our jellybeans!


----------



## Betheney

AAAAAAAAH sassy i get so convinced i'm having a boy and then someone says something like "my scan looked like that and i had a girl!" hahahaha and then i get all confused again.

Isn't it weird referring to your baby with a name? i've never done it obviously because i'm team yellow. But it feels odd to be like "oh john is really kicking today" haha.

Although maybe if i had referred to the baby with a name before baby was born i wouldn't of been so sad after the pregnancy with the loss of my bump. I told hubby that i LOVE Eva and there's no doubt about that, but i LOVED my bump and the baby that was in my bump and i had alot of trouble connecting the baby in my bump is Eva, when she was born she felt like a whole other baby which made me miss my bump baby so much. I often wondered if it was because i was team yellow it gave my bump less of an identity.


----------



## mommyof2peas

yay 18 weeks! Still cant feel baby cause of the anterior placenta :(
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sassy_mom

Could be Betheney. I still haven't said Chloe out loud when talking about her. I still say baby. I've typed it a few times though. :haha: I'm getting there I guess. When DD was born, I had a hard time calling her Lexi. We had it all picked out and I just couldn't call her that. It felt so weird. I just called her baby for the longest time. I'm trying not to do that with this one. haha! It just seems so fantastic to create a whole new life and then name it and meet it. Even though this is my second time around, it is still just as amazing as it was the first time. The name thing still gets me too! hahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> Morning/Evening ladies! Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Soooo did the envelope opening/gender reveal with the grandparents yesterday and.....its a BOY!!! Super excited to be joining team blue!
> 
> Deedee, if you dont mind I will email you and get you to put my scan pic in one of your cute frames and try and upload it on here!

Lilian, I'll do it. Hubby is playing on the desktop and that's the only computer where I have photoshop. I'll do it when it's all cleared up.


----------



## sassy_mom

We have people asking if we've picked a name ... which we have ... but for some reason I find delight in telling them we are still working on it. Their anticipation makes me laugh. Like we are hiding a secret from everyone. :haha: I keep thinking about telling everyone and then I say ... maybe just one more day. hahahaha!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg sassy now im nervou that the turtle my ultrasoundtech saw was a girl not a boy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Betheney: Hmm... you could watch the second US... haha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/baby2.jpg

Comparing, I'd say yours is a boy betheney. Here is my peepee picture, well not mine, but of my baby boy haha.


----------



## Betheney

lol no naughty suggestions deedee i don't want to know! I can't wait for the moment baby is born and hubby gets to tell me the big surprise.


----------



## darkstar

Three hours to go! Woke up to baby going crazy wriggling for the last hour, I told OH its excited too!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah -yes we have that one and it's lovely! Good buy!

We've spent the day de cluttering our house and have to say quite pleased with the result. I know I've done too much though as can hardly move now. We've for to paint the nursery tomorrow and then we are done!


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish I had any boy name I was convincing myself it was a girl which deep down I knew it was a boy so I only had a girls name I like the name Jacob but I really don't know and my baby book is not really helping if anyone has suggestions I'm all ears :)


----------



## Lauren021406

babynymbler.com is a great site it has every name!!!


----------



## mammaspath

im really hoping i can add to the pink jellybeans...........we will know for sure in t-minus 25 days.........forever away!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh ladies..im just ranting but i feel bad for my dh who listens to me all the time lol... 
So yesterday i got into a massive cleaning mode..i was only supposed to do bathrooms, and hubby was shampooing carpets...well that turned into every bedspread in the house, to allthe laundry, to scrubbing the bathroom showers ( we have three bathrooms!) to getting on my hands and knees and scrubbing the floors... Which then turned into cleaning the entire kitchen, appliances, floor, then alllll the windows lol... I had soooo much energy yesterday...atterwards we went and did grocery shopping and clothes shopping because i wanted a new outfit to wear out to a friends b day party we had yesterday night as well.. So we got home from shopping, got ready and went to a party til midnight....all day i didnt nap but didnt feel the need because i was so full of energy!

I went to bad last night with really bad hip pain... And today i woke up and i just feel like a blob! I guess i wayyyyyy over did it yesterday and i am utterly exhausted to the point i just want to curl in a ball and cry...i know the crying is my hormones, but omg my hips, thighs, calves r killlllling me!!:(


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Nikki! I'm so sorry! :hugs: I know how it is to get that burst of energy and go for it. You have to remind yourself not to over do it even if you want to scrub every ounce of everything. Try and rest and re-cooperate. Keep your feet up and relax. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u! Im just laying here in pain! :( i only got up once tonight to eat some rice krispies lol... I feel so pathetic its makig me laugh..


----------



## Betheney

everytime i look at our carpets i shudder, i can't wait to get them cleaned before baby arrives.


----------



## sassy_mom

I've cleaned the carpets in here twice since we lived here. It was tough work. I think I'll just leave it as is. lol! We have a rainbow type vacuum and it is an amazing machine. It has done wonders for reviving the carpet since we moved in. I have been going crazy with the dusting and getting rid of junk. Even DH has been getting rid of tons of stuff. Yay at what a baby will do for your house.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I don't have any carpet to worry about in the house we are in right now as it only has wood floors :) I swept and moped Friday night and Saturday morning Christian had it all dirty again lol however chances are we will have carpet before the baby is born as we are going to move :) only one week until my 20 week scan yay :D tummy bug has been very very active over the last couple of weeks OH loves feeling the kicks but tummy bug likes to stop kicking when OH puts his hand on my belly lol


----------



## MissMummy2Be

O I almost forgot OH sold his Lego yesterday :D and we are selling a heap of things in the 3rd bedroom ( our junk room ) I can't wait to have it all out of the way haha


----------



## Samaraj

Samaraj said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> 
> Could I please ask that you take a look at my bubs potty pic! I'm worried they are wrong
> 
> They say GIRL!
> 
> View attachment 462991

I just had another ultrasound and she said girl too so now im convinced :p

Thank you everyone



Betheney said:


> i'm so sure my yellow jellybean is a blue jellybean.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says about early scans being too difficult to tell, there was no way those bits were going to turn into girl bits, they HAD to be boy bits.
> 
> I don't think i ever showed you girls the pic, maybe i should dig it out.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Taken at just about 13 weeks i think, i know i know "it's too early to tell" but i'm still convinced it's a boy, i know we're on team yellow but i'm so sure it's a boy.
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wang.png
> 
> -edit-
> 
> went hunting for even more jellybeans and found more pink and more blue. What's interesting is the pink/blue bump 2013 sticky thread in 2nd tri has more pink bumps then blue! and considering i doubt there's that many genders determined for February yet it would seem if you go via that there's more pinks.

Yep I agree its a boy!


----------



## darkstar

Had my scan today. It's a :blue:!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Woo hoo darkstar, huge congrats on your boy, another to add to the group!!! :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

It means the baking soda, chinese calendar and jrowen were all right!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations on your blue bean darkstar!

Considering most of us would have been trying for our beans, theres no wonder the blues are ahead as we would have all dtd on ov day.


----------



## Betheney

congratulations on the boy Darkstar!!! yet ANOTHER blue jellybean!!! haha.

My Sling arrived today!!!!!!!!! I still can't believe they are 100% of so only having to pay postage. tested it out with my lil 21month old Eva buggy. However it wont be used for her at all as she's far too heavy, she'll go in the ergo and Baby will have the sling. Please excuse how incredibly shit house i look, this is me on an unattractive bad day after a fill 8 hours of uni lectures when i only had 2 hours sleep the previous night and have pumped out 3000 words worth of essays in 48 hours.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/IMG_8551.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

I was hunting through the loft for baby stuff yesterday and found a breast pump my brother gave me years ago, as his wife didn't get any milk so they couldn't use it. It's a medela mini electric. Anyone know if it's any good? I'm thinking if this baby won't latch like ds, I can just pump it instead?


----------



## mellywelly

And question number 2! I think I have a chest infection, I'm squeaking when I breathe now. Can we have antibiotics? Don't want to go to drs if he can't do anything.


----------



## Poppy84

I think iv got a chest infection too Bethany. I can hardly breathe. Feel awful :-(

I think there are types of anti biotics we can have but I'm going to see if this goes on its own as I worry about taking medication


----------



## jrowenj

Another boy?! Congrats darkstar!!!

Betheny - what size sling is that?? Mine seems too small and I jave no baby to test it out on haha!


----------



## duckytwins

I was on antibiotics twice for UTIs. I believe you can get at least amoxicillin when you are sick. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats on all the new boys!


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Another boy?! Congrats darkstar!!!
> 
> Betheny - what size sling is that?? Mine seems too small and I jave no baby to test it out on haha!

I grabbed a size 5 because i was worried about it being small and i figured if it was too big i could easily trim a bit out of it with my sewing machine. I'm just under the recommended height for size 5, also under the weight for size 5, but i do conventionally wear a size Large in clothing and occasionally a medium. But the shoulder to hip measurement was really large... so i was worried about getting it to small because the shoulder to hip measurement seemed to be important.

But then in the end i think the size 5 was all they had in stock.

It is very very very firm, like when i put it on i thought.... shit a baby isn't going to fit into that. I mean you feel like you can barely get your arm and body through the tube when putting it on, but once tested with Eva it obviously works.


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats on the boy!


----------



## Little J

Wow, Jan. is a great month for boys! Congrats everyone that just found out!

Bethenny- I cant believe they would give you a us pic of the naughty bits! If you told them you wanted to be suprised thats, very odd they would send you home with a pic with clear evidence of what it may be!

I hope this week flys by super fast, as for us ladies in the US we have next week monday off of work for labor day! Wahoo!

Hubby was busy all weekend doing fantasy football drafts with friends, i felt so lonley.... but i did get some shopping in and bought Braxtion his first new GreenBay Packer "Aaron Rodgers" jersey. Hubby had been DIEING to buy one for him and i found one at TJ MAXX for $15. He was SUPER pumped when he saw it


----------



## Little J

Wahoo Sweet Potato!!:happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

I am dropping in during vacation to say hi! And more boys, surprise surprise! :)

I had a dream that night I was knitting (I don't knit) something blue for my baby. It was a boy. Perhaps all these little boys are getting in my head or maybe it's intuition???


----------



## Betheney

Little J - You receive a full DVD which has a video of the entire session. It was our 12w scan and she just said she's going to measure the leg bones and me and hubby saw the bits. So we went home and screen capped the video on that exact moment, so it was more spotting something on the US then going back and looking. I didn't mind doing it for the 12w one because I figure that although I think it's a boy, it is very early and the gender could still be a girl. But if I go and look at the 20w ultrasound I worry that it'll show one obviously and that it won't be fun anymore it'll be 100% confirmed.

I did find it odd she did a potty shot for the leg bone measurement, all other scans we've said we don't want to know the sex so they generally measure from side on.


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies, I have an OB appointment today, so I just got on the scale to weight myself before hand, and I've gained 15 pounds! Doesn't that seem like way too much at this point? I thought I was doing ok eating wise...


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the new little blue jellybean!

I started painting yesterday and got all the trim and one wall finished. Then I ran out of paint. :haha: I thought I had enough left over to get it all done. Guess I will be going today to get another bucket. I would love to finish up the painting today so that I can start setting stuff up in there. :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri! I am right with you but my doctor said it was fine!... grrrr


----------



## ARuppe716

I was at 17lbs at my 20 weeks appointment ( I also was just back from vacation and lots of ice cream!)


----------



## sassy_mom

I have been eating healthy and making sure not to over kill on the food and I have already gained 20lbs. I wouldn't stress it. If the doctor doesn't think you are doing bad, don't worry.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/19weeks.jpg

19 week bump! Taken on Friday morning... Dont mind my cheesy smile lol and geeky glasses!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@ darkstar : Congrats on baby boy!

@Nikki, so cute!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on the boy:) 

Nikki cute bump :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki, you really popped!!! Adorable!


----------



## els1022

Very cute bump Nikki!!

I've gained 20 lbs as well. I'm already at the weight I was when I delivered the other two times...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u ladies! I guess my pop week was 19! I am proud to show it off haha


----------



## Little J

indeed you popped! I have noticed my bump has plateued a bit now, not getting any bigger but getting formed differently. Kinda interesting to watch the changes!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> indeed you popped! I have noticed my bump has plateued a bit now, not getting any bigger but getting formed differently. Kinda interesting to watch the changes!

i agreee... mine has stayed the same for about 3 weeks now


----------



## jrowenj

soo.... i am helping my mom plan my baby shower. I just started looking online at some stuff and realized i need a "theme..." anyone doing anything particular for their baby showers?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sugar and spice theme! :)


----------



## jrowenj

cute, nikki!!!

I need a boy theme... i do think the "little man" themes are cute... but i dunno!


----------



## duckytwins

Cute bump Nikki! 

We did duckies for the boys' shower and nursery (hence the username! :haha: ), and we'll be doing lambs for Boop's shower and bedding theme (no nursery because we ran out of bedrooms :blush: )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I like the moustache theme for boys if ur into that... or pea in a pod is cute (some people with twins use the pea in the pod theme too i saw)...


----------



## jrowenj

im bored... what else can we chat about? hahahha


----------



## Lauren021406

im getting so excited lil mans room is coming together! We had it painted a zen green already, my mom bought all his bedding and room decor already, we have a bassinet in there for now but the crib was ordered, and he has clothes in the closet already, and draws filled with stuff already that my sister gave me from her 2 boys that she never used. All I need is baby to be here lol. It feels like forever


----------



## Little J

Braxton's room is already getting set up too! Its so exciting!

I havent thought too deep into themes yet... but i was thinking a "popcorn" theme... "about ready to pop" which is generic. Hubby chose a sports themed bedding set so maybe we will go with that? I dunno... haha Alot of the showers i had gone to werent themed.... it was just "its a boy!" or "its a girl!" with either pink or blue.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i keep eating rice krispies.. lol...


----------



## jrowenj

ughhh im so jealous! My husband is still working on putting walls up in our babys bedroom (we just did renovations), so i cant paint or decorate and its driving me nuts!!!

I think i may go with the "its a boy" theme hahaha and just do white and blue decorations...


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i keep eating rice krispies.. lol...

ive been craving rice crispy treats! and i ate one like 2 hours ago! haha


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> ughhh im so jealous! My husband is still working on putting walls up in our babys bedroom (we just did renovations), so i cant paint or decorate and its driving me nuts!!!
> 
> I think i may go with the "its a boy" theme hahaha and just do white and blue decorations...

doing themes will be fun, but its alot of extra $ to fork out for all the theme specific decorations. I like the popcorn one just bc its cheap, and i love popcorn haha

But i wanted a cake from a place where we live that makes AMAZING cakes and they have whipped cream frosting and mousse in the middle. I wanted them to make a chubby baby boy figure on top wearing a ball cap and his dad's baseball jersey. (i hope they can sculpt that and replicate the jersey well on the figurine) Itll be so cool! Probably a White Cake with the blueberry mousse or somthing... i dunno so many ideas!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ughhh im so jealous! My husband is still working on putting walls up in our babys bedroom (we just did renovations), so i cant paint or decorate and its driving me nuts!!!
> 
> I think i may go with the "its a boy" theme hahaha and just do white and blue decorations...
> 
> doing themes will be fun, but its alot of extra $ to fork out for all the theme specific decorations. I like the popcorn one just bc its cheap, and i love popcorn haha
> 
> But i wanted a cake from a place where we live that makes AMAZING cakes and they have whipped cream frosting and mousse in the middle. I wanted them to make a chubby baby boy figure on top wearing a ball cap and his dad's baseball jersey. (i hope they can sculpt that and replicate the jersey well on the figurine) Itll be so cool! Probably a White Cake with the blueberry mousse or somthing... i dunno so many ideas!Click to expand...

such a cuuuute idea!!!!

umm.... look at this cake i saw while i was searching... https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=13ga4j6dt&sigi=127uq7u7h&.crumb=V.i9mNcExMR


----------



## Soniamillie01

^ that is so funny! A friend sent me one similar and thought i'd like it for my shower lol!

So we've spent all weekend shifting junk from the house and today hubby and my brother painted the nursery. It's gorgeous. When we have finished fully I'll post picks. Our colours are white and grey and we've followed a star theme. Will show once done x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Someone sent me a link to these CRAZY baby shower cakes.. let me look for it on my facebook and Ill link it.. I cant beleive these people would do that! haha


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> ^ that is so funny! A friend sent me one similar and thought i'd like it for my shower lol!
> 
> So we've spent all weekend shifting junk from the house and today hubby and my brother painted the nursery. It's gorgeous. When we have finished fully I'll post picks. Our colours are white and grey and we've followed a star theme. Will show once done x

oooo sounds pretty! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sonia that sounds similar to mine to! We are doing white and grey walls with a molding in between the colors.. but the crib bedding is yellow, grey, and white.. goes along with a sunshine theme! I think it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## brieri1

So I went to my OB appointment. My doctor is sending me to a nutritionist. Apparently I've gained too much weight at this point, having gained 15 pounds. Maybe its just because I'm military that they're making such a huge deal about it. My husband keeps trying to make light of it because he says the worst possible thing I could do is stress about it. My eating habits haven't changed, so I don't know how I've put on so much.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> So I went to my OB appointment. My doctor is sending me to a nutritionist. Apparently I've gained too much weight at this point, having gained 15 pounds. Maybe its just because I'm military that they're making such a huge deal about it. My husband keeps trying to make light of it because he says the worst possible thing I could do is stress about it. My eating habits haven't changed, so I don't know how I've put on so much.

I think they are just being strict!!!! 

https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php


----------



## span

Wow I've ben trying to keep up the last few days but this thread moves so fast! :shock:
I can't believe how many :blue: bumps this group has - will be interesting to see the final spread come the end of January (or mid Feb to taking into account the overduers :wacko: )

I've had a lovely weekend - hubby was off work for Friday-Sunday so we did a fair bit - swimming, walking, going to an agricultual show. My little girl is such a star - I can't wait to give her a little sister. :cloud9: She has no idea what's coming bless her. :kiss:

I bought a pair of girly sleepsuits today. I've hidden them as we're keeping the gender secret from friends/family. I think we're pretty set on her 1st name: Darcey. Just need to decide on a middle name. Hubby likes Hope. :shrug: I do have it i the back of my mind that it might be a boy as the cord was slightly in the way. The sonograhper seemed fairly confident though. :shrug: If it is a boy then it'll be Finn. :baby:


----------



## jrowenj

awww the name Darcey is cute!!!!!!

I can't wait for the next 4 months to fly by so we can start flooding this site with all our baby's pictures!!! I JUST CANT WAIT!


----------



## mellywelly

DH decided to go out for dinner this afternoon at the last minute, so I just threw n this maxi dress he bought me the other week. OMG I look enormous!! :shrug: excuse the fuzzy pic!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0696.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

that is a baby in there for sure, Melly!!!! So cute!


----------



## mammaspath

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh ladies..im just ranting but i feel bad for my dh who listens to me all the time lol...
> So yesterday i got into a massive cleaning mode..i was only supposed to do bathrooms, and hubby was shampooing carpets...well that turned into every bedspread in the house, to allthe laundry, to scrubbing the bathroom showers ( we have three bathrooms!) to getting on my hands and knees and scrubbing the floors... Which then turned into cleaning the entire kitchen, appliances, floor, then alllll the windows lol... I had soooo much energy yesterday...atterwards we went and did grocery shopping and clothes shopping because i wanted a new outfit to wear out to a friends b day party we had yesterday night as well.. So we got home from shopping, got ready and went to a party til midnight....all day i didnt nap but didnt feel the need because i was so full of energy!
> 
> I went to bad last night with really bad hip pain... And today i woke up and i just feel like a blob! I guess i wayyyyyy over did it yesterday and i am utterly exhausted to the point i just want to curl in a ball and cry...i know the crying is my hormones, but omg my hips, thighs, calves r killlllling me!!:(

i had a nesting fit yesterday as well......scrubbed floors and had to wash all bedding.......i have 5 kiddos so ya it was a time........and did zumba ontop of that.....i can't keep still.............paying for it today!!! totally feel ya!


----------



## mammaspath

Betheney said:


> congratulations on the boy Darkstar!!! yet ANOTHER blue jellybean!!! haha.
> 
> My Sling arrived today!!!!!!!!! I still can't believe they are 100% of so only having to pay postage. tested it out with my lil 21month old Eva buggy. However it wont be used for her at all as she's far too heavy, she'll go in the ergo and Baby will have the sling. Please excuse how incredibly shit house i look, this is me on an unattractive bad day after a fill 8 hours of uni lectures when i only had 2 hours sleep the previous night and have pumped out 3000 words worth of essays in 48 hours.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/IMG_8551.jpg

can't wait to get one of those!!!


----------



## darkstar

Hehe I am that size too melly, I put on a maxi dress last week usually baggy on me and I'll be lucky to fit it in a few more weeks.

We went crazy at a baby store after the scan, put a heap of stuff including a cot on layby for 12 weeks and we got a travel cot and some blue booties now. We were going to buy a second hand cot but couldnt resist, its white with a grey star on each end, I love it
We chose a bedding set too which is so soft. My son got attached to his cot quilt and carried it around until he was 4 as his comforter so I splashed out on a snuggly one in case this baby does too. 

My mother is so sick with a flu. She hasn't eaten for a week and is diabetic and I can't visit and expose myself to it. I'm so worried about her.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mason Riley colin kaleb Noah and Jacob which is still my favorite any thoughts I'll so lost


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> Mason Riley colin kaleb Noah and Jacob which is still my favorite any thoughts I'll so lost

love all of them!!! I wanted Colin, but our cousin has a son named Colin! Love Mason and Love Riley too!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Darkstar - sorry to hear about your mum, had the GP seen her?

I forgot to mention, I went for a swim today and whilst I've not swam for 6 weeks or so I can normally still do 40 or so lengths but today I managed about ten and got out. It just didn't feel right, I wasn't in pain or anything but just couldn't get into it and midwife is always saying yea its fine but do not push it etc so I floated around for a while which was lovely and then got out.

I also popped over my SIL earlier as it was her bday and an old school friend was outside her house as her brother lives next door. My SIL made reference our imminent arrival and this girl said oh my god your HUGE! I didn't know what to say. My hubby just said to her, you should have gone to spec savers hun (which is a saying in the uk for the opticians where they use it if people make bad choices etc). My SIL was like she looks no different. Doesn't make it easier as she must now think I'm huge pregnant or not but I'm not bothered. Not seen her for 12 yrs and probably never will again.


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Darkstar - sorry to hear about your mum, had the GP seen her?
> 
> I forgot to mention, I went for a swim today and whilst I've not swam for 6 weeks or so I can normally still do 40 or so lengths but today I managed about ten and got out. It just didn't feel right, I wasn't in pain or anything but just couldn't get into it and midwife is always saying yea its fine but do not push it etc so I floated around for a while which was lovely and then got out.
> 
> I also popped over my SIL earlier as it was her bday and an old school friend was outside her house as her brother lives next door. My SIL made reference our imminent arrival and this girl said oh my god your HUGE! I didn't know what to say. My hubby just said to her, you should have gone to spec savers hun (which is a saying in the uk for the opticians where they use it if people make bad choices etc). My SIL was like she looks no different. Doesn't make it easier as she must now think I'm huge pregnant or not but I'm not bothered. Not seen her for 12 yrs and probably never will again.

well, i like your husband's quick, smart remark!


----------



## jrowenj

umm.... sometimes i think i feel the baby kicking me in my hoo-haa.... is this possible??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dint know if i can feel actual kicks in my hoo ha buttttt i def can feel baby when shes laying on it... Lotsa pressure.. U r farther along so its def possible u 
Would feel it mor than me


----------



## els1022

jrowenj said:


> umm.... sometimes i think i feel the baby kicking me in my hoo-haa.... is this possible??

I think so! I get that feeling sometimes, too!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> umm.... sometimes i think i feel the baby kicking me in my hoo-haa.... is this possible??

Oh I get the vajayjay used as a trampoline all the time! I feel the most movements there, sometimes I have to stand up because I feel baby is knocking hahaha. It's funny when sometimes I feel him on my hoo haa and all off the sudden on the top of my belly button, I really do think it's his impulse method hahahaha.


----------



## gingermango

Near the end with ds I said it felt like he was trying to shove his hand out and everyone thought I was mad, until I gave birth and he had his hand on his head!!

So Ive spent the last few days relaxing and my feet have gone down lots but in doing nothing Ive managed to pull something in my groin :cry:

Im also very jealous of all you ladies that are decorating nurseries as our lo will be in our room for the first 6 months to a year then he will share with his little brother so no nursery decorating for me this time. 

Also Ive never had the nesting thing with either of my last two but I think Im gonna try and force it this time lol, we already have everything now and the temptation to set up the cradle and put all his clothes in his drawers is really bad!!

Oh and Im an Banana today whoop whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Baby is feet first at the ultrasound so I know they're definitely kicks to the cervix, I hate them, they're so awkward and gross feeling.


----------



## jrowenj

hahahaha! Yes!! It is the weirdest feeling ever!!! it makes me jump!


----------



## duckytwins

Yep! Boop sometimes has a cervix stompin' grand ol' time in there!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

It is Defently an odd feeling


----------



## sassy_mom

When I went for my scan, she told us the baby was breech. I said AH that is why I feel those kicks so low.


----------



## Betheney

The first time I was pregnant I didnt realise they were cervix kicks I thought they must be bladder kicks because they felt so eeeeww.

Now baby sometimes turns transverse and will kick out the side but then goes back to kicking my cervix.

The overnight baby did this giant roll and it felt so weird!!! Then I felt kicks at the top of my bump. Only for baby to do another giant roll and kicks returned to low down again!!! Haha quite the acrobat.

When I was pregnant the first time I used to laugh so much when baby got to a certain size they would kick and head butt at the same time, so I'd get a great big kick at the top of the bump and babies head would smack into my cervix. Hahaha. I can't wait for that again. It used to amuse me so much.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea we got some crazy kicks we could see the other night. My stomach kept doing these alien jumps! I fell asleep watching it. I remember with DD, the "waves" were crazy. She would roll and my stomach would look so funny! I can't wait until she can see this baby do it. haha


----------



## brieri1

I don't really know, but I'm sure its possible. My baby likes to keep its head down there so it can kick my organs, so I don't feel it kick there, but I do feel it moving around really low.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I guess it's a strange feeling but I enjoy feeling baby anyway, even if it's down there haha.


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> Darkstar - sorry to hear about your mum, had the GP seen her?

She finally got some antibiotics that the Doc wouldn't give her the week before.I worry about her though, its not good for diabetics to skip meals.


----------



## Leinzlove

All the movements are so exciting. Even the odd kicks to the cervix. I just love it! :wohoo: I'm getting excited 20w ultrasound in the AM. Can't wait to see Zoela again. :)


----------



## Poppy84

Bethany- I will be giving in to getting anti biotics for chest infection. It's currently 4am here and I've had no sleep due to wheezing and difficulty breathing. Horrible horrible horrible

Will be booking doc appointment as soon as it opens in morning


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: I'm guessing team :pink: for you! I hope you get to feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Hi leinzlove- no staying team yellow. How's u?

Can't believe I'm still awake at 5 am. I'm sitting over a bowl of boiling water trying to breath in the steam but nothings working :-(


----------



## Betheney

OMG poppy that was me all night, i coughed so much at one point i vomitted up my entire dinner, i got zero sleep and kept poor hubby up all night. Appt at 3:20 tomorrow.


----------



## Poppy84

Ive got an appointment in an hour. In a way I'm really hoping it is a chest infection and not a viral thing do they can give me anti biotics. I need something. I feel like I'm dying


----------



## Betheney

some antibiotics are okay in pregnancy but some are not so it all depends.


----------



## Poppy84

I've got amoxicillin and a ventolin inhaler which gave me almost instant relief. Hope u get some drugs too Bethany


----------



## Little J

Jrow- that cake is crazy! haha

I get kicks and they are so random. sometime it feels like a tap on my inner uterine wall, othertimes it feels like a gas bubble making it ways through. I do feel pressure on my bladder super bad sometimes but im assuming he was kicking or laying on it or somthing?

I notice he is more active in the morning, and im usually STARVING when i wake up. 

ps. talked with my MIL lastnight and she agreed to have the shower the day hubby and i liked! and we are doing a Brunch! Im excited!!
Hubby and i are still doing a shower on our own tho for friends and my side of the family, I wanted to start getting that rolling with planning and ordering invites. Nov. 4th would be my MIL shower for hubbys side and Nov. 11th will be our other one we host. Im so excited!!:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: So, glad to hear you have relief. :hugs: I know you are team yellow... But, I was still throwing out my guess of :pink:.

AFM: I don't think it was such a good idea to schedule my 20w scan for 915am. The water just isn't going down smoothly.


----------



## jrowenj

Great news, little j!!!! I was thinking i need to get moving on invites too!


----------



## Betheney

Jrow? what cake is little J referencing? i can't find anything.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> Jrow? what cake is little J referencing? i can't find anything.

https://www.google.com/search?mmns=...346157017860&action=devloc&q=push+olivia+cake


----------



## Poppy84

Leinzlove said:


> Poppy: So, glad to hear you have relief. :hugs: I know you are team yellow... But, I was still throwing out my guess of :pink:.
> 
> AFM: I don't think it was such a good idea to schedule my 20w scan for 915am. The water just isn't going down smoothly.

Oh doh!!!! Haha thank u for ur guess


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe all u ladies r ill! I havent been sick since my tonsils were taken out last july! I used to get sinus and throat infections constantly! But not anymore! ( guess i shuld keep my mouth shut) .... So this old man got west nile virus and died in the town i live :/. Thats kinda scary! Esp since we live in the woods and def have tons of misquitos!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Awe all u ladies r ill! I havent been sick since my tonsils were taken out last july! I used to get sinus and throat infections constantly! But not anymore! ( guess i shuld keep my mouth shut) .... So this old man got west nile virus and died in the town i live :/. Thats kinda scary! Esp since we live in the woods and def have tons of misquitos!

Omg thats so scary! The mosquitoes are sobad this yr. We live next to the river so we have sooooo mny mosquitoes too!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea we are in pa... Id still be careful im nj!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

In nj*


----------



## sassy_mom

Morning ladies. I hope everyone that is sick gets to feeling better quickly. :hugs:

LittleJ - I'm so glad your shower plans are working out! I know that will take the stress off of you. I hope both of your showers are wonderful!


----------



## gingermango

Its mine and dh's 2nd wedding anniversary today :happydance: its gone so fast!! Gonna cook him a huge steak tonight lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Nikki, yes it is scary! I'm in Dallas County and 12 dead so far, 100s infected!

I was so worried this morning in the shower, my hair is falling off my head by bunches. I'm not use to that! I've always had "too much" hair! :(


----------



## Lauren021406

I dont know what it is but lately its like I feel like when I stand up I have a bump, but when I sit down Im just fat. My bump seems like its getting hard but than other days it doesnt!! Ahhhh just needed to vent!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> I dont know what it is but lately its like I feel like when I stand up I have a bump, but when I sit down Im just fat. My bump seems like its getting hard but than other days it doesnt!! Ahhhh just needed to vent!

Meee toooo... its hard when i stand up but sitting or laying its mushy and fat!


----------



## Lauren021406

my family is getting annoyed with me because i say i feel fat not pregnant...I was a US size 12-14 before getting pregnant and I think thats whats making the transition so hard for me..


----------



## Little J

Yay ginger! thats exciting :)


Ladies looking for shower ideas..... for my friend shower we were planning on buying white/colored plain onesies and having people use puffy paint or whatever to decorate them for the baby. Maybe we will do a contest and ill pick the best one and the winner gets a prize!:winkwink:

I dont know if i mentioned this either, but we are going to do a couples shower as well and have the guys bring diapers as their "cover charge" to get in, and we will draw a name of whoever brought the diapers and give them a gift card (to make the guys feel involved, haha)


----------



## jrowenj

Cover charge hahaha cute!!! We did the onesie decorating at a showe in june. They had all different fabric u could cut and make designs and glue on the onesies. So cute


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/babyshowerinvite.jpg

Baby shower invites are complete!! Now i just have to print them on kraft cardstock! lol... ALL U LADIES ARE INVITED! hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Gorgeous, nikki!!! Omg imagine is 160 preggo chicks show up?! Lolol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol omg id crap my pants.


----------



## Little J

haha but you would get everything ojn your registry! haha

very cute Nik!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yaaaay! Sister is about to have her baby! I can't wait!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sorry for the resolution of the picture, but mom took a snapshot from Skype when I showed her my belly this morning, so it's not that great of a picture. I think my Miky and Minnie Mouse T-shirt ain't fitting no mo'!
 



Attached Files:







tummy.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jrowenj

lovely bump, deedee and congrats on your sister's baby coming soon!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

My MIL just emailed me and asked me to pick a crib because she wants to give it to us as a gift!!!!!!!!! YEAHHH!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Haha! That would be funny to have that many preggos show up! You would never run out of diapers. haha!

Cute bump deedee!

I found this ladies if any of you are looking for ideas for halloween!
https://voices.yahoo.com/creative-maternity-halloween-costumes-8720.html


----------



## jrowenj

what does everyone think of this crib? Do you think the back is too high and bulky looking??

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=48539982&product_skn=552785


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> My MIL just emailed me and asked me to pick a crib because she wants to give it to us as a gift!!!!!!!!! YEAHHH!!!

Thats awesome! I think my In-laws are going to buy our pricier registry gifts for us as well. I just wish i knew which one! 

We ordered our crib online because I didnt want to play the waiting game of wondering if/when we would get it. Plus, i wanted it set up in the room already, haha


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My MIL just emailed me and asked me to pick a crib because she wants to give it to us as a gift!!!!!!!!! YEAHHH!!!
> 
> Thats awesome! I think my In-laws are going to buy our pricier registry gifts for us as well. I just wish i knew which one!
> 
> We ordered our crib online because I didnt want to play the waiting game of wondering if/when we would get it. Plus, i wanted it set up in the room already, hahaClick to expand...

Im with you on that one! I am DYING to have the crib here at the house! However, our "nursery" is under construction at the moment which totally sucks!!!! I think she is going to buy it this week or next because she wants to be the one to buy it for us and prob wants me to take it off the registry before the shower invites go out in a few weeks! EEEEEK!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> what does everyone think of this crib? Do you think the back is too high and bulky looking??
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=48539982&product_skn=552785

Cute! :)

This is the one we got and its already set up! looks really nice! (and i LOVE the changing table)
https://www.target.com/p/delta-walden-crib-and-changer-espresso-java/-/A-13566825


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowen: my sisters advice to me with a crib is to go see the crib and see how easily they scratch, and also how sturdy they are! She said when she was looking at consumer reports to see what the best cribs were and she found that alot of cribs scratched easily or were very shaky. BabiItalia is a very good brand and they sell them at babies r us!


----------



## Lauren021406

this is the crib we got! https://www.babiitalia.com/products/collections/product-collection/harrington_4_detail.html


----------



## Little J

oh! and remember.... you have to purchase the mattress seperatly!

We got the "safety 1st" 2 in 1 mattress. One side is firm for an infant and if you flip it over its softer for a toddler. Since our crib converts to a toddler bed, we thought we would save some mula and get the 2 in 1! Also, its from safety first so i trust it :)

Since the crib is set up, i REALLY wanna go get our crib set bc the crib is so empty! But i know i cant, bc if i keep buying stuff off our registry we wouldnt have any gifts for the shower!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hhahh deedee cute! Jrowenj thats awesome! Were going to buy the crib set but im sure his gram will be giving loads as a gift so it pays for itself!


----------



## jrowenj

THanks for the advice, ladies!

Lauren and Little J LOVE the cribs you got!!!! 

good advice on the mattress. i didn't know they had that!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> THanks for the advice, ladies!
> 
> Lauren and Little J LOVE the cribs you got!!!!
> 
> good advice on the mattress. i didn't know they had that!

You can buy it online at Target. I think it was $60 for the 2 in 1 crib mattress. Its fireresistant (not that, that really helps save your baby), WATER resistant (for when his diaper gets overfilled at night, haha) and no fume/chemicals used on it. Its very nice :) fits like a glove in the crib

https://www.target.com/p/safety-1st-transitions-2-in-1-baby-and-toddler-mattress/-/A-12941583


----------



## jrowenj

this is the mattress we originally registered for... what do you think?

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=48539982&product_skn=638688


----------



## Little J

firm mattress's dont seem all that comfy, but for a infant, they need firm mattress's so they dont smother themselves.... i cant imagine sleeping on a firm mattress, ICK! I love my "cloud" bed feeling. haha


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> firm mattress's dont seem all that comfy, but for a infant, they need firm mattress's so they dont smother themselves.... i cant imagine sleeping on a firm mattress, ICK! I love my "cloud" bed feeling. haha

very true... my bed is sooooo soft and i love it! I swan dive into it every night hahaha!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> this is the mattress we originally registered for... what do you think?
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=48539982&product_skn=638688

It seems nice, but the reviews show that the mattress isnt firm enough for an infant, and some people said the mattress fit smaller in the crib (meaning it left small gaps between their standard sized crib and the mattress.

Trial and error i guess!

I felt really safe with the "safety 1st" brand (especially after reading the reviews) because they make the products for safety of the child in mind, and why its not as expensive is bc they dont up charge it much at all bc they want parents to be able to afford a safe item for their children

Ive come to notice that children mattress's arent all that special at all with comfort, i def. wouldnt wanna be sleeping on them haha when they get older ill get nice memory foam for them (once they are capable of not being engulfed by the fluffy bed! haha)


----------



## Lauren021406

i think thats the mattress my sis told me to get!



jrowenj said:


> this is the mattress we originally registered for... what do you think?
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=48539982&product_skn=638688


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gingermango - snap! It's our anniversary too: happy anniversary xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime
I think that crib is very nice almost the same style we have also I got a serta mattress at Walmart Canada it was on sale for 50$ and very good

Deedee
Love the bump :)


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.


----------



## EmyDra

20 week scan and baby is very pointy and perfect :)

I am 'officially' a yellow bean but maybe a pink one in brackets afterwards? ;) pretty sure it's a girl after a few clear between-legs shots and pretty sure I saw three white lines and absolutely no evidence of a willy.

I wasn't told last time but correctly got team blue from the scan :)
 



Attached Files:







280812 (7).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8









280812 (6).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EmyDra

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.

Oh how horrible :( :hugs:, rest as much as you can. Seems stupid to make you wait that long for another ultrasound, they should check you next week!


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.

oh my... please make sure to keep yourself rested and try to relax (as hard as i know that is)... how much behind is the baby measuring?

I will keep you and your little jellybean in my thoughts


----------



## Poppy84

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.

Oh snow angel
Rest as much as pos and I'll be thinking of u! Xx


----------



## Lauren021406

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.

get tons of rest! I wish they would see u sooner!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.
> 
> oh my... please make sure to keep yourself rested and try to relax (as hard as i know that is)... how much behind is the baby measuring?
> 
> I will keep you and your little jellybean in my thoughtsClick to expand...

At the ultrasound 4 weeks ago she measured in the 48th % and then the ultrasound last week she dropped to 24%. And it's only her stomach that's behind.


----------



## jrowenj

oh, well maybe that is a good sign!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

So much goes on in this board each day, it's hard to keep up!! 

Snowangel-lots of love and good vibes coming your way from NJ! 

Jaime-we picked out our crib based on Consumer Reports...we looked at the top ones in the store to make our final decision. As far as the mattress goes-I have a book called Eat, Sleep, Poop that is written by an award winning pediatrician who is also a new dad. He gives a lot of practical medical advice but also addresses the emotional side of being a parent and how they don't always coincide! He tells a story about going to the baby store to buy a mattress and they asked the sales clerk for advice. The clerk told them to go ask their pediatrician! He said he and his wife just laughed and he told the sales clerk that he never had to take a class in medical school about choosing a mattress. He basically says that you should just buy something that is very firm. He recommends something middle of the road-don't buy the cheapest one in the store but you also don't need the most expensive one. If you're unsure of your choice I would just do some online research and read some reviews.

My little guy definitely has my taste buds. Today is my birthday and the girls at work got me a chocolate peanut butter pie. When I started eating a piece, he went CRAZY kicking me! haha...Baby loves his sweets!


----------



## Betheney

SNOWANGEL!!!! You poor thing my fingers are crossed its nothing. Oh the 19th is so far away. Fingers crossed everything is fine. Also just as a side note you're 22weeks pregnant in Australia that would mean a stillbirth not a miscarriage.


----------



## Lillian33

Happy birthday ARuppe!!!

Snow, really hope the little tummy catches up, eat loads and rest up :hugs:

EmyDra, lovely scan pics, I say girl too!

Such a cute bump DeeDee! Wish mine would hurry up, im still in all my regular clothes, just with the buttons undone and long tops.

Happy anniversary Ginger and Sonia, hope you both have had lovely days :hugs:

More good advice today, thanks ladies :thumbup:

Lots of love to all the January mumma's!
xxx


----------



## JCh

Still catching up on everything here... just wanted to let everyone know team blue - IT'S A BOY!!! Measuring a few days behind (like first scan) and healthy. Anterior placenta (which makes sense since I do feel movement but not in front.....)


----------



## brieri1

So I had a strange occurrence yesterday. I was leaning forward while sitting down, and I sneezed, and my uterus and everything else down there just hurt so bad for like a minute. Did the sneeze set off a contraction? It only happened the one time, or I probably would've gone to the hospital, lol.


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> So I had a strange occurrence yesterday. I was leaning forward while sitting down, and I sneezed, and my uterus and everything else down there just hurt so bad for like a minute. Did the sneeze set off a contraction? It only happened the one time, or I probably would've gone to the hospital, lol.

I'd say it was similar to round ligament pain, when you sneezed those poor ligaments that are already being stretched more than they're used to get a real beating. Sometimes in my first pregnancy when i over stretched them like when sneezing or suddenly doing a huge movement in the middle of the night after they've not been stretched for a while they would not only hurt but they would actually cramp up which was an excrutiating pain that had me convinced i was in labour the first time it happened.

A contraction feels more like a tightening of the whole uterus, your entire tummy would go rock hard, plus one random contraction wouldn't be painful i wouldn't think. They have to build up in intensity.

Anyone else please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Snow:rest lots hope bubs tummy catches up. Lots and lots of hugs

Love the bump Deedee :) 

Hope that planning for you baby showers all go well :) 

AFM I am 21 weeks today :D I will post a bump photo later today when I have woken up properly. I have had horrible hip and lower back pain the last couple of days I don't remember having this with my last pregnancy :S my little tummy bug is very active the last couple of weeks :D OH has felt the kicks once but since then everytime he touches my belly tummy bug stops kicking hehe. Also 4 more days until my scan :D yay *dose a little happy Dance*


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Snowangel: You girls are in my prayers!

@JCh: Congratulations, it's awesome they finally told you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've been up since 5 with my sister and mom on Skype. I wish I was in Red Bank NJ to be with them, but oh well! Baby Sofia was born and she is a huge beautiful baby!

Just thought I'd share a picture, I know it gets me super excited, not only as a proud aunt, but as a new mommy to be.
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 47.png
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 48


----------



## jrowenj

Jch congrats!!!!!!!!

Brier i get that pain when i sneeze 2! I agree with bethenys analysis

Aruppe thanks for the advice. Im gonna get that book!

Deedee what a sweet baby! Omg i live 10 mins from red bank!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow: You and jellybean are in my thoughts!! Rest, rest, rest!!! Hoping to hear good news soon! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow ur in my prayers!! Rest!


----------



## Kaiecee

Snow I hope everything is ok rest as much as u can ur in my thoughts


----------



## AJThomas

Wow snow, we'll definitely be praying for you, I can't imagine how scary that must be. Big hugs. 

Congrats Jch on team blue!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thinking and praying for you, Snow. :hugs:

Pictures of my sweet Zoela! :) (19+2)

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6028.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6036.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6027.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

Snow get loads of rest. I'm sure everything will turn out ok :)


I started in on my boy cloth diapers tonight. First one done
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mellywelly

Fx jellybean is fine snow, thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Just been to the gp and I've got a chest infection too, another one on antibiotics!


----------



## CharlieO

Snow; I'm sending you every positive vibe i have in me. x x x


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> Just been to the gp and I've got a chest infection too, another one on antibiotics!

Oh no- hope u feel better soon
I think my antibiotics r already working as its been 24 hours since I started taking them. I actually had some sleep last night even I did wake up every hour or so to cough.

Thank goodness we can have antibiotics whilst pregnant!!!'


----------



## Indiapops

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th.

I hope it ends up that its nothing and your little lady is just fine... rest up and take care xxx


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks ladies. I appreciate all your kind words and prayers. :hugs: I've decided to go have the 3d/4d ultrasound done this weekend. I was thinking about everything and decided I wanted that experience and those memories just in case. So I'll be calling to get booked in later this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute cloth diapers! We are doing cloth this time too. I have a few patterns to make my own. Are they relatively easy?


----------



## Little J

Snow- I am so sorry you have to go through this, how scary. I really hope things work out and your little girl catches up just fine

I ordered my Baby shower invites lastnight!! They are so cute!! cant wait for them to get here! My hubbys family side shower is Nov. 4th and the friend/my side of the family shower is Nov 11th. SO EXCITED! :happydance:

My SIL that i get along SUPER great wth that went to florida for college (her first year!) she will be back for the family shower Nov. 4th and its her birthday Nov. 5th so we are doing a shower/b-day celebration combined :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awesome little j!! Ull have to show us!!

I feel like im the only one not sick! Please take care of urself ladies...two girls from home that r prego are really sick w chest infections too! Hope i dnt catch it bc that will make my blood sugars wonky and i will not be a happy camper!! Feel better!!


----------



## JCh

Hope the girlies who are sick/ having issues start doing better! Big :hugs:

And just a note - the main page is REALLY starting to fill up on BLUE jellybeans!!!! I think it's going to be a mostly blue month! :happydance:


----------



## CharlieO

Just 1 more week till our scan... I am so glad i have a busy weekend ahead; i've got a three tiered wedding cake to make!


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day and the half way point!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy cantaloupe day, ditty!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

snowangel187 said:


> Thanks ladies. I appreciate all your kind words and prayers. :hugs: I've decided to go have the 3d/4d ultrasound done this weekend. I was thinking about everything and decided I wanted that experience and those memories just in case. So I'll be calling to get booked in later this morning. :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Banana week is here!


----------



## duckytwins

DeedeeBeester said:


> Banana week is here!

https://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080329191652/uncyclopedia/images/3/31/Dancing_Banana.gif


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Banana week is here!
> 
> https://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080329191652/uncyclopedia/images/3/31/Dancing_Banana.gifClick to expand...

Hahaha. Dancing Banana!


----------



## Lauren021406

Im a papaya!!


----------



## duckytwins

Sorry, Lauren, I don't think there is a dancing papaya :haha:

There's this, but it's kinda creepy! 
https://www.earlychildhoodworksheets.com/clipart/funny-fruits/papaya.gif


----------



## brieri1

I was just looking at the first page of this thread. 27 boys and 20 girls and 29 waiting to find out? That's so exciting! I can't wait until we reach the end and we can find out which gender this thread produced more of.


----------



## Lauren021406

duckytwins said:


> Sorry, Lauren, I don't think there is a dancing papaya :haha:
> 
> There's this, but it's kinda creepy!
> https://www.earlychildhoodworksheets.com/clipart/funny-fruits/papaya.gif


thats creepy!! but made me laugh!


----------



## Poppy84

Haha love the creepy papaya


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Awesome little j!! Ull have to show us!!
> 
> I feel like im the only one not sick! Please take care of urself ladies...two girls from home that r prego are really sick w chest infections too! Hope i dnt catch it bc that will make my blood sugars wonky and i will not be a happy camper!! Feel better!!

Im not sick! :thumbup:

i couldnt imagine how aweful it is to be sick and pregnant, yuck. Feel better ladies!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is not the nicest today I really don't need him being like this


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry for all the ladies that are sick get better soon :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahaha dh told me to shut up last night cuz i told him he didnt take the garbage out! I didnt talk to him for the rest of the night lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its unlike him to talk to me like thatso i wonder if maybe im gettin under his skin with all my bitching lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea I think DH got a good taste of my hormones. I was angry at something he did and I barely talked to him ... and when I did it was short and to the point. But instead of getting mad, he walked around like a hurt puppy. Thankfully I got over whatever it was. :haha: Poor guy! He's been awesome and I just shot daggers at him over something that was probably nothing.


----------



## sassy_mom

Let me ask you ladies something ... and this may be more towards those of you who already have children. 

Story:
When my BIL's baby was born, DH and I went down after they got home to visit and just about all the inlaws were there. I was in the kitchen helping my MIL and SIL (not the one who just had the baby) cook a big dinner for them and my MIL had been sterilizing the baby bottles in a pot of boiling water. My BIL's girlfriend came in the kitchen to get a new bottle and asked if those had been sterilized and got one for pumping. While she was getting the bottles, I told her and my SIL that I had never sterilized my daughters stuff. I never understood why you had to wash it and then sit it in boiling water for 30 minutes. It seemed like a waste of time to me. The look on their faces was pure shock ....My SIL said REALLY?! She then asked me the dumbest question on the planet ... did you wash them ... I wanted to say no I fed her out of dirty bottles. She said she did everything even pacifiers in the boiling water. Now that is fine for people who want to do it, but I'm just wondering how many people actually do it. Am I a minority here? Let me also say that DD has a kick butt immune system and my SIL's kids are ALWAYS sick. Not sure why and I'm not saying that sterilizing has anything to do with it but the way she came off was like how dare I let anything like that happen because it could jeopardize her health. I won't do it this time either, as I still think it isn't necessary ... but just wanted to see what your thoughts were on it.


----------



## Lauren021406

sassy_mom said:


> Let me ask you ladies something ... and this may be more towards those of you who already have children.
> 
> Story:
> When my BIL's baby was born, DH and I went down after they got home to visit and just about all the inlaws were there. I was in the kitchen helping my MIL and SIL (not the one who just had the baby) cook a big dinner for them and my MIL had been sterilizing the baby bottles in a pot of boiling water. My BIL's girlfriend came in the kitchen to get a new bottle and asked if those had been sterilized and got one for pumping. While she was getting the bottles, I told her and my SIL that I had never sterilized my daughters stuff. I never understood why you had to wash it and then sit it in boiling water for 30 minutes. It seemed like a waste of time to me. The look on their faces was pure shock ....My SIL said REALLY?! She then asked me the dumbest question on the planet ... did you wash them ... I wanted to say no I fed her out of dirty bottles. She said she did everything even pacifiers in the boiling water. Now that is fine for people who want to do it, but I'm just wondering how many people actually do it. Am I a minority here? Let me also say that DD has a kick butt immune system and my SIL's kids are ALWAYS sick. Not sure why and I'm not saying that sterilizing has anything to do with it but the way she came off was like how dare I let anything like that happen because it could jeopardize her health. I won't do it this time either, as I still think it isn't necessary ... but just wanted to see what your thoughts were on it.

I can tell you my sister never sterilized bottles just washed them and my nephews are perfectly fine!


----------



## Kaiecee

My first son I never sterilized and he's almost never sick my second I did only cuz everyone told me I had too and my son got thrush so since then I did and I'll probably this time around too but really I'm not really sure if it helps much or not


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Got my sling today!!! I guess i coulda went up another size but well see!! Super cute tho!!


----------



## Kaiecee

U should post a pic :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i will later! Ill have hubs take the pic haha


----------



## mammaspath

can't wait to be a dancing banana.......thats so cute!

love the cribs ladies! idk if im getting one this time or not........didn't ever use it much.

um t-minus 20 days till my scan..........hoping to even things out!!


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week

my GP has insisted that i have my head over a bowl of crystal menthol everynight, to clear away the infected sinus's. Otherwise he said my anti b's would clear away the infection, but it would return a few weeks later if sinus was still dripping. I can feel it dripping down my throat :sick: but I don't feel ill, just out of breath.


----------



## mellywelly

I sterilised DS's bottles, but in a steam steriliser, couldn't be bothered with boiling them for half an hour!

DS did get ill a lot, but only after he had been seriously ill with pneumonia, and then got constant chest infections for years, but dont think they were related to sterilising. Just incompetent dr's failing to diagnose properly!


----------



## jrowenj

single breastpump or double breastpump?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow ladies, this thread grows quickly!
Congrats to all of those that recently had scans and found out gender.
As for sterilising I think I did it for the first few weeks with ds and then started to consider the possibility that putting your baby in "that bubble" of no germs, no dirt, no contact with anyone the least bit sick could actually do him more harm. You need to be exposed to germs and bacteria to build up a resistance. I think people have gone over the deep end with "protecting" their children. I say do what you think is best for your child and don't listen to anyone else.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

jrowenj said:


> single breastpump or double breastpump?

I preferred the single and manual. I used an electric and felt like a cow that was being milked. Plus it really hurt.


----------



## jrowenj

ReadynWaiting said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> single breastpump or double breastpump?
> 
> I preferred the single and manual. I used an electric and felt like a cow that was being milked. Plus it really hurt.Click to expand...

oh, really??? I thought the manual would be hard and take a long time.. nO?


----------



## darkstar

I steralised with my first. My second I just put them through the dishwasher. They go through a steam dry cycle in there.


----------



## jrowenj

i plan on using my dishwasher to sterlize them as darkstar said


----------



## ReadynWaiting

jrowenj said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> single breastpump or double breastpump?
> 
> I preferred the single and manual. I used an electric and felt like a cow that was being milked. Plus it really hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, really??? I thought the manual would be hard and take a long time.. nO?Click to expand...

It takes a bit longer but not much and for me the comfort and control I had from the manual far outweighed the time factor. Everyone is different though. A lot of people try a couple of different pumps if they don't like the first one they use. I had a couple of girlfriends that also tried different pumps. One swears by her electric and the other was like me with the comfort of the manual. :dohh:That doesn't really help you I know.


----------



## jrowenj

thanks... i have no idea what im gonna like! Maybe I will register for both!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is unbelievable today I need to be alone for some time to think


----------



## Betheney

ReadynWaiting said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> single breastpump or double breastpump?
> 
> I preferred the single and manual. I used an electric and felt like a cow that was being milked. Plus it really hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, really??? I thought the manual would be hard and take a long time.. nO?Click to expand...
> 
> It takes a bit longer but not much and for me the comfort and control I had from the manual far outweighed the time factor. Everyone is different though. A lot of people try a couple of different pumps if they don't like the first one they use. I had a couple of girlfriends that also tried different pumps. One swears by her electric and the other was like me with the comfort of the manual. :dohh:That doesn't really help you I know.Click to expand...

It's true every one is different, I hated the manual and it was way too much work.


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week
> 
> my GP has insisted that i have my head over a bowl of crystal menthol everynight, to clear away the infected sinus's. Otherwise he said my anti b's would clear away the infection, but it would return a few weeks later if sinus was still dripping. I can feel it dripping down my throat :sick: but I don't feel ill, just out of breath.Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing. I have a lot of phlem but it's clearing and last night I breathed through my nose all night!!! I have a humidifier in Eva's room and I think it makes a difference.

The worst part for me is having a cold sets off my nausea and so I'm back to puking :-(


----------



## els1022

I never sterilized a single bottle with my babies, just used the dishwasher. They are still hardly ever sick! I'm not a big germ phobe and I let the kids be kids, ya know?

I loved my double pump. I could get over 20 oz of milk in about 10-15 minutes tops. If you have to go back to work it's worth it to invest in a good electric one.


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week
> 
> my GP has insisted that i have my head over a bowl of crystal menthol everynight, to clear away the infected sinus's. Otherwise he said my anti b's would clear away the infection, but it would return a few weeks later if sinus was still dripping. I can feel it dripping down my throat :sick: but I don't feel ill, just out of breath.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing. I have a lot of phlem but it's clearing and last night I breathed through my nose all night!!! I have a humidifier in Eva's room and I think it makes a difference.
> 
> The worst part for me is having a cold sets off my nausea and so I'm back to puking :-(Click to expand...

Der! That's why I've been feeling sick this week, I thought my ms had made a return.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea I think the same way that hiding kids from the germs does worse for them. I'm not saying you should roll them in snot and dirt :haha::haha: but the whole "bubble" thing like you said is just crazy. My SIL likes to give me a hard time because I'm a SAHM and my daughter isn't "exposed" to children like hers are at school and daycare ... yea except just about every two weeks both of her kids end up with strep throat and ear infections. They are always doped up on some kind of medicine. :dohh: I think maybe she needs to can it. :haha: 

Jrowen - You might want to register for both .... I did read that more people who used pumps said if you go electric, get a double one. I felt like a cow being milked with the one I had with DD. It was a single one and mine never worked for me. I could sit for 20 minutes and barely get 3oz. I've read that some people preferred the manual and it actually worked better. I think everyone is so different so as unhelpful as it sounds, you may have to try them out and just see what works for you. :shrug:


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week
> 
> my GP has insisted that i have my head over a bowl of crystal menthol everynight, to clear away the infected sinus's. Otherwise he said my anti b's would clear away the infection, but it would return a few weeks later if sinus was still dripping. I can feel it dripping down my throat :sick: but I don't feel ill, just out of breath.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing. I have a lot of phlem but it's clearing and last night I breathed through my nose all night!!! I have a humidifier in Eva's room and I think it makes a difference.
> 
> The worst part for me is having a cold sets off my nausea and so I'm back to puking :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Der! That's why I've been feeling sick this week, I thought my ms had made a return.Click to expand...

Which antibiotics have u both been given?
My chest is still so painful and it's a real struggle to breathe as its so crackly. Urgh!!!!! I hope we all feel better soon!
Baby kicks like crazy every time I have a coughing fit. It's like I'm being told off for waking him/her


----------



## AJThomas

Can't believe I've gotten to the place where I sometimes forget how many weeks I am! Right up until 20 weeks I knew exactly how many weeks and days had gone, now I have to check my ticker sometimes to keep up.


----------



## duckytwins

AJThomas said:


> Can't believe I've gotten to the place where I sometimes forget how many weeks I am! Right up until 20 weeks I knew exactly how many weeks and days had gone, now I have to check my ticker sometimes to keep up.

Me too! It seems like as soon as 20 weeks hit, the counting stopped... weird.. :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

me too ... I have to go now when did I go to the doctor? lol! I do know tomorrow is new fruit day though! haha!


----------



## duckytwins

Friday is my new fruit day. I think we're "creepy papaya" next! :rofl:

After that, I think it gets tricky because we stay the same fruit/vegetable for a few weeks at a time.


----------



## AJThomas

Lol Sassy, I definitely know fruit day even if I can't keep track of the weeks!


----------



## snowangel187

I sterilized all of dd's stuff and will with this baby too. It's something I did at first only because the directions said to. :shrug: but I've since become an overprotective germ freak :haha: 

My daughter is 4 and has never been sick. I'd like to think it had more to do with my nursing her for 17 months. :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

As for the whole sterilizing debate. I can't help but think that something as small as washing but not sterilizing or washing and sterilizing just can't have THAT much of an impact on whether your child turns out to be a child who is always sick or a child who is never sick. I think there's so many more points that could determine a childs immune system rather than just if their bottles are sterilised or not, like breastfeeding, the amount of people in their home, the amount of times they're out in public, if they go into daycare, how often their mothers vacuum the carpets.

I can't help but feel the whole sterilizing bottles thing is a bit of a non issue....

poppy84, i didn't read what type because i didn't fill the script sorry


----------



## jrowenj

kaiecee- did you and hubby kiss and make up??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I know what week because I have it with big numbers on my kitchen calendar. Haha. 

I'm so tired, this past week has been a whole massive turn from my normal non hectic life. I can't wait to just chill again, not this weekend though... have to do the whole 8 hour in the car thing again... ugh.


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney, I think you are right. I just know my SIL thought it was some sort of unholy thing that would cause mass disease just because I didn't sterilize. She acted and talked as if I had done something so horrible. I just had to roll my eyes. It also made me interested to see what other people did. While I have heard of it, I've never actually known anyone who did it... well except the inlaws. lol!


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney, I think you are right. I just know my SIL thought it was some sort of unholy thing that would cause mass disease just because I didn't sterilize. She acted and talked as if I had done something so horrible. I just had to roll my eyes. It also made me interested to see what other people did. While I have heard of it, I've never actually known anyone who did it... well except the inlaws. lol!

lol yeah my parents used to boil bottles.

Every mother i know steam sterilizes though. I don't know a single one that wasnt' a sterilizing nut.

I think the most horrified look i ever recieved from a bunch of mothers was when i told them i fed Eva chocolate. They were like "But.... but.... but babies CAN'T HAVE CHOCOLATE!!!" and when i said "Why?" one said "well they can be allergic to it" i had to explain that it was in fact a nut free, gluten free, egg free, dairy free vegan chocolate. But regardless we're going to introduce our kids to alot of food that they can be allergic to, gimme a god damn break. I seriously i thought they were all going to have a god damn heart attack.

As a mother i feel like there's so much i have to do behind the general publics back in regards to my daughter, all the mothers i know are like "oh no my childs never touched take away" and "oh since the day she's been born it's only ever been water and milk"

I understand that these things are for the general well being and health of our children, but it is just impossible to do everything that would constitute you a "perfect mother". I just wish i could do as i wish whether it be good or bad and not feel like i have to pull down my blinds and do it in secret when i do.


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime
Yes always do but boy can he aggravate me when he wants too lol
Thanks for asking :)


----------



## NellandZack

In 10 hours we will know of Baby is a boy or girl!!! Yay! I'm so excited I can't sleep! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Was at midwifes and just heard baby's heartbeat for the first time. was lovely.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Lilahbear said:


> Was at midwifes and just heard baby's heartbeat for the first time. was lovely.

HOW BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS
:thumbup::happydance::flower:


----------



## Little J

Jrow- I registered for the electric double pump, just to be more efficient since i plan on pumping at work. (my work has a little mothers room which gives me privacy to pump when i need to)

the manual just seemed to much work and i didnt want to give myself carpal tunnel!:haha:

Good luck at the scans today ladies!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Does anyone kno why my ribs hurt so much..im only 20 weeks :/. Baby cant be kicking me that high yet!


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Does anyone kno why my ribs hurt so much..im only 20 weeks :/. Baby cant be kicking me that high yet!

i'm only guessing... but maybe it's because your organs are starting to squish up in there. https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive


----------



## Little J

Here is our shower invite :) I cant wait until they come in the mail!

Sorry ahead of time if the photo is too big.... i cant figure out how to shrink it down!
 



Attached Files:







shower invite.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Little J

Phew, its the perfect size haha, i was worried it would blow up your computer screen!


----------



## Kaiecee

Little J said:


> Here is our shower invite :) I cant wait until they come in the mail!
> 
> Sorry ahead of time if the photo is too big.... i cant figure out how to shrink it down!

So cute :)


----------



## jrowenj

Little J - Love love the invite! Soooo cute!!!!!!

Im a papaya!!! And the other ticker i have says that baby is now viable outside of the womb! Holy canoli!


----------



## Betheney

The tickers keep changing fruit when i check, it said i was a papaya at 21 weeks....

and i just checked now and it says papaya at 22 weeks

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt13b3ac.aspx

What does this ticker show to you guys ^^^


----------



## JCh

According to the week by week one on the bump, it should be these: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1
But for some reason the tickers don't update the same.... Like Banana at 20 weeks, on here is 21 weeks, then papaya for ages before eggplant.....


----------



## brieri1

Mine has me listed as a... banana... I think. At 21 weeks.


----------



## EmyDra

We aren't going to be team yellow anymore...private gender scan booked for 11th September!


----------



## sassy_mom

Papaya today!!!!!!!! :happydance: 22 weeks!


----------



## mammaspath

emydra - do you have any idea what you think baby is?

i would def go for the double pump........i had a manual and it sucked.

yay more gender scans!!! go team pink!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Little J said:


> Here is our shower invite :) I cant wait until they come in the mail!
> 
> Sorry ahead of time if the photo is too big.... i cant figure out how to shrink it down!

that is so cute!!!!!:flower:


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> According to the week by week one on the bump, it should be these: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1
> But for some reason the tickers don't update the same.... Like Banana at 20 weeks, on here is 21 weeks, then papaya for ages before eggplant.....

waaaiitt... i am 23 weeks and it says Papaya for me too! :dohh::shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaa EmyDra!!!


----------



## duckytwins

After banana, I think the fruit stays the same for three (or more) weeks at a time. Then it changes again and stays for three weeks (on the ticker - on the website, it's a different fruit/veg each week). 

I thought V day was at 24 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> After banana, I think the fruit stays the same for three (or more) weeks at a time. Then it changes again and stays for three weeks (on the ticker - on the website, it's a different fruit/veg each week).
> 
> I thought V day was at 24 weeks? :shrug:

I give up on the tickers. lol

As for V day, as you know it just really means when the baby is viable so it would live outside the womb, you will find most hospitals have a policy not to try and save the baby unless it's passed a certain point (like 24 weeks). But babies do live as early at 22, you see it in the news occasionally. So i dunno. I think the actual DATE at V-date is a bit of a grey area as it depends on the hospital and so forth that's my opinion anyway. I could be wrong.... 

I found an article that pretty much sums up what i said. Except i think it's old because they said the youngest baby ever is 21+6 and i know i've seen at least one or two 21 weekers in the last couple of years. https://miscarriage.about.com/od/pregnancyafterloss/a/prematurebirth.htm


----------



## Lauren021406

so i went to see the nurse practioner bc I thought I had an UTI, and she used the doppler to check his heartbeat and goes your little man likes to move alot. I was happy to hear that but sad because I wish I could feel him moving all the time!!


----------



## EmyDra

We think we are team :pink:! and have thought that from the first scan. Baby is petite and pointy and I've seen lots of potty-shots which have also convinced me. Nice to do it different this time anyway :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Thought I would post my 22 week bump shots! Sorry if they are huge!
 



Attached Files:







100_4488.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9









100_4489.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the bump sassy :)


----------



## EmyDra

Lovely bump :D


----------



## Betheney

Sassy your bump is huge! and gorgeous of course! haha.


----------



## duckytwins

Cute! Looking good, Sassy!


----------



## sassy_mom

I know Betheney! It is HUGE! I feel like I exploded! hahaha! DH walked in while I was putting on my make up and he said WOA look at that baby belly!!!!! So then he took a picture of it! lol!


----------



## Betheney

i was feeling huge and nearly took a bump pic but i think baby has moved as i'm all of a sudden half the size.


----------



## Kaiecee

When did u ladies start feeling baby outside so dh can feel?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

so cute sassy! I am tempted to take one today.. my dentist noticed today that I was prego before I even had a chance to tell her lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was wondering the same kaicee!!! I can feel ella quite a bit, not as much as id like, but at least once or twice a day... Hubby keeps asked me when he can feel!


----------



## snowangel187

I've been feeling baby on the outside for over a week. I feel kicks and can see movement. Also when she moves into certain positions my stomach bulges to one side and you can feel her. She normally moves away then tho. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

He felt Eva for the first time at 21+5 and he felt this baby for the first time at 18+5 and has consistently felt it since. Both times I've had an anterior placenta too. I'm also not small or thin. As of this week I'm 80kgs or 176lbs 

Get hubby to feel when baby is kicking rather than rolling or squirming. I push his hand into my tummy quite firmly although its not necessary really anymore. But definitely easier for them to feel that way.


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> I've been feeling baby on the outside for over a week. I feel kicks and can see movement. Also when she moves into certain positions my stomach bulges to one side and you can feel her. She normally moves away then tho. :haha:

are u a really petite gal?

I feel Braxton move all the time for the past 3-4 weeks, but its been more obvious and more often the recent weeks. Hubby keeps trying to feel my belly to see if he can feel it, but no such luck yet :wacko: I have an anterior placenta so im shocked i have been able to feel him already

Now thats a bump Sassy!:thumbup: Dont worry, my bump is rather large as well! im waiting for another growth spurt from it tho bc it has been the same size for the past couple weeks.... and my tummy has been itchy!


----------



## Little J

Betheney said:


> He felt Eva for the first time at 21+5 and he felt this baby for the first time at 18+5 and has consistently felt it since. Both times I've had an anterior placenta too.
> 
> Get hubby to feel when baby is kicking rather than rolling or squirming. I push his hand into my tummy quite firmly although its not necessary really anymore. But definitely easier for them to feel that way.

Hubby gets scared to push into my belly, hes afraid hes gunna hurt him even tho i told him its fine


----------



## Betheney

So is mine little j which is why I have to do it for him. Lol


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling baby on the outside for over a week. I feel kicks and can see movement. Also when she moves into certain positions my stomach bulges to one side and you can feel her. She normally moves away then tho. :haha:
> 
> are u a really petite gal?
> 
> I feel Braxton move all the time for the past 3-4 weeks, but its been more obvious and more often the recent weeks. Hubby keeps trying to feel my belly to see if he can feel it, but no such luck yet :wacko: I have an anterior placenta so im shocked i have been able to feel him already
> 
> Now thats a bump Sassy!:thumbup: Dont worry, my bump is rather large as well! im waiting for another growth spurt from it tho bc it has been the same size for the past couple weeks.... and my tummy has been itchy!Click to expand...

I'm 5'6" and just broke 130lbs. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

I agree with what Betheney said. V day is dependent on the hospital which for most is 24weeks. Tho it doesn't mean that baby is guaranteed to survive it just means the hospital will attempt to resuscitate. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheny i weigh about the same as u... But still nothing on outside :(


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling baby on the outside for over a week. I feel kicks and can see movement. Also when she moves into certain positions my stomach bulges to one side and you can feel her. She normally moves away then tho. :haha:
> 
> are u a really petite gal?
> 
> I feel Braxton move all the time for the past 3-4 weeks, but its been more obvious and more often the recent weeks. Hubby keeps trying to feel my belly to see if he can feel it, but no such luck yet :wacko: I have an anterior placenta so im shocked i have been able to feel him already
> 
> Now thats a bump Sassy!:thumbup: Dont worry, my bump is rather large as well! im waiting for another growth spurt from it tho bc it has been the same size for the past couple weeks.... and my tummy has been itchy!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'6" and just broke 130lbs. :shrug:Click to expand...

for being 5'6'' your thinner, so it makes sense you can feel it on the outside... so jealous! I want hubby to be able to feel what im feeling. It def. makes you feel more attached


----------



## NellandZack

It's a girl!!! :) can't wait to meet Nora Jade around Jan 28! I'm shocked it was a girl! I thought boy lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on the pink! Finalllllly some pink! Lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

NellandZack said:


> It's a girl!!! :) can't wait to meet Nora Jade around Jan 28! I'm shocked it was a girl! I thought boy lol!

Congratulations on your baby Girl!!!! :flower:


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats on your beautiful girl NellandZack!! We did need a few more pink jellybeans!

Sassy, such a cute bump!

DeeDee, thanks again for putting my bean into the lovely frame :hugs:

Hope everyone that's sick is starting to feel better - just in time for the weekend :)

xxxxx


----------



## EmyDra

OH felt baby move at 18 weekish, I didn't think he could but this baby is very wriggly and when he pressed a bit he could feel it.


----------



## Lilahbear

My hubbie has only started being able to feel the baby in the past week. He got 3 good kicks this evening!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I feel baby lots. All day today but not much on outside, when I move to feel or DH placed hand it all stops x


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! Just got back from a shopping trip! I am tired! We got our first set of cloth diaper covers and some inserts. Also got the wall decals for Chloe's room! I'm so excited!!! I think I will be having DH cook dinner tonight or grab some chinese so I can work on the room. 

We also had to get ready for DD's birthday party so we started gathering up Angry Bird party items. She is obsessed with Angry birds. We have the game, she has sheets on her bed, pajamas, a game you can actually set up and fling the birds ... just about everything! 

Congrats on the pink jellybean! About time we got another one on our team. haha! 

Ok ladies .. I am off to decorate ... I will post pictures later after it is all set up. :D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Any of you having the hiccups? Haha. I feel like a baby, every time I'm about to get hungry I get a little hiccup attack. Hahaha, every single time.


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Any of you having the hiccups? Haha. I feel like a baby, every time I'm about to get hungry I get a little hiccup attack. Hahaha, every single time.

All the time!! Hiccups and sneezing. It's sooo weird. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh yes ... well the sneezing part. It is ridiculous! I can stand the sneezing but if I had hiccups all the time, I think I would go insane. I can't stand hiccups. They make me angry. :haha:


----------



## gingermango

Lo hasnt been very active the last week or so which Im assuming means growth spurt as he is making up for it now. Last night dd felt him kick for the first time but when dh tried to feel it stopped lol

Lying in bed last night dh told me I had poo'd when i gave birth to ds and the midwife covered it up :blush: so i asked my sil today as she was my other birth partner, she said I definitly didnt as if I had I wouldnt have heard the end of it!! pmsl


----------



## brieri1

I feel baby move all the time. My husband feels it best at night. That's when it really likes to push out against the surface, and that we can see on the outside sometimes.


----------



## els1022

duckytwins said:


> After banana, I think the fruit stays the same for three (or more) weeks at a time. Then it changes again and stays for three weeks (on the ticker - on the website, it's a different fruit/veg each week).
> 
> I thought V day was at 24 weeks? :shrug:

where I work they attempt to resuscitate past 22 weeks. That is, if baby is big enough. I think it's because the dates can be off and a 22 weeker could actually be a 24 weeker. I can't wait to get past this stage bc I've seen too too many little ones not make it. Their little lungs are just not capable of expanding before a certain size...:nope:


----------



## DittyByrd

I am wrapping up my vacation and cannot wait to get home and start nesting. I am thinking about paint touch-ups and decorating! We also need to complete our registries! EEE! Excited.


----------



## Betheney

I could be taking a shot in the dark here but with this baby hubby tends to feel only the big Kicking sessions and when they're aimed at my belly, which definitely isn't every single day. He doesn't really feel the smaller general movements or squirms.

I have definitely heard that babies have a tendency to face their placenta, so being as mine is anterior this baby probably spends more time facing outwards which increases the chances of kicks to the belly which hubby then can feel.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Betheny i weigh about the same as u... But still nothing on outside :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Got a whole wardrobe if baby clothes up to 6 months all name brand from Tommy hilfiger baby phat some puma Adidas carter children's place Ralph Lauren etc all for 75$ used but in great condition some with tags so now I can concentrate on getting other stuff :) picking up my exersaucer tomorrow and started buying wipes and diapers :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I was wondering the same kaicee!!! I can feel ella quite a bit, not as much as id like, but at least once or twice a day... Hubby keeps asked me when he can feel!

Exactly I've been feeling baby so much and today and dh is wondering when he will


----------



## Kaiecee

I have the hiccups all the time lol thought I was going crazy


----------



## EmyDra

My baby has hiccups all the time! At least once a day!

And SO wriggly, much more than DS, it doesn't stop. My back got really sore last night and OH had to rub it for ages and I had a heat pack for a little bit (don't think you are supposed to use them for long), it's the same strong hormonal pain I got in 3rd tri last time and required much bouncing on a ball to fix...very sore.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wowwwww baby is doing somersaults in my belly this a.m. I tried applying pressure to my tummy and felt her a bunch on the outside! Guess ill try to tell hubby to do the same when were laying down to go to bed later!! Yayyyyyy

20 weeks for me today!! Half baked!!


----------



## Little J

congrats on the girl nell!

i got a couple swift kicks yesterday.... but i dont know when he does it so by the time i put my hand on my belly, i dont feeling anything...

He has also moved up into my belly area more now instead of above my pubic bone. I know this from the doppler bc i have to look higher plus i have felt the kicks around/slightly above my belly button!


----------



## sassy_mom

I found out yesterday from our Babies R Us that they accept Booster car seats in the trade in event! We have an extra one that we don't use so now we can get another 25% off for the stroller we want!!!!! WOOHOO!!!:happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Creepy Papaya day! :dance: :rofl:


----------



## brieri1

22 weeks today! Yay!!!!! And my husband and I had a talk last night and... we are going for a gender ultrasound on Saturday! We just decided that it was worth the 50 bucks, to find out the gender for our first baby. We won't find out next time, but next time people probably won't be wanting to throw me a baby shower. It will also make it easier for us to pick out a name, get some 0-3 month clothes instead of just unisex newborn and decorate the baby's room in a girly or boy-ish fashion.


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> I found out yesterday from our Babies R Us that they accept Booster car seats in the trade in event! We have an extra one that we don't use so now we can get another 25% off for the stroller we want!!!!! WOOHOO!!!:happydance:

so the 25% off doesnt have to be used for a similar product?
Like if i brought in a old highchair, i can use the 25% off for a stroller? it doenst need to go towards a highchair?! THATS AWESOME!!

I got a old stroller at a garage sale for $2 and now i can bring that in and get a discount for my new one i registered for! Ill tell my MIL! When does that sale end by the way?


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray for papayas! :dance:


----------



## jrowenj

I haven't been feeling my LO kicking in a while and this morning my belly feels flatter. I used the doppler and can't find the heartbeat. I suppose this means he is towards the back and all bundled up?


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> I haven't been feeling my LO kicking in a while and this morning my belly feels flatter. I used the doppler and can't find the heartbeat. I suppose this means he is towards the back and all bundled up?

Isn't it usually 23-24-25 weeks that they tend to have a growth spurt and not move as much? I have read SO many of those threads on here - I'm just wondering if that could be what's going on....


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been feeling my LO kicking in a while and this morning my belly feels flatter. I used the doppler and can't find the heartbeat. I suppose this means he is towards the back and all bundled up?
> 
> Isn't it usually 23-24-25 weeks that they tend to have a growth spurt and not move as much? I have read SO many of those threads on here - I'm just wondering if that could be what's going on....Click to expand...

:shrug::shrug:

possibly... I sure hope so!


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I found out yesterday from our Babies R Us that they accept Booster car seats in the trade in event! We have an extra one that we don't use so now we can get another 25% off for the stroller we want!!!!! WOOHOO!!!:happydance:
> 
> so the 25% off doesnt have to be used for a similar product?
> Like if i brought in a old highchair, i can use the 25% off for a stroller? it doenst need to go towards a highchair?! THATS AWESOME!!
> 
> I got a old stroller at a garage sale for $2 and now i can bring that in and get a discount for my new one i registered for! Ill tell my MIL! When does that sale end by the way?Click to expand...

I think it ends Sept 13 or 16th? You can call your local store.. But when you go and get the coupon it has to be used that day.. So be prepared to use it.. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congrats to all the new fruits!

Hubby felt baby last night for the first time. I was sitting down watching TV drinking super cold lemonade, and every time I drank baby would start kicking to the point where I felt him with my hand and told hubby to sit beside me, be patient and maybe he would feel baby. Teary hubby felt baby a couple of times! He was over joyed!


----------



## LadyBug183

Can I join?? I'm 19weeks6days, Due January 19th with my first, baby girl :pink: :)


----------



## duckytwins

Aww, Deedee, how cute!!! So happy for DH! :cloud9:

Welcome, Ladybug! Congrats on your pink jelly bean! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

welcome ladybug! Nice to add a pinky to the tally to try and even out the score!

Jrow- Ive noticed its hard to catch the little guy sometimes with my doppler, i used to find it SUPER easy, and i thought now that hes bigger itd be even more easy, but i find it harder.... i do have an anterior placenta so maybe thats why? for me atleast...


----------



## Lauren021406

Even when I was at the dr yest she had trouble finding his heartbeat because he was moving all over!


----------



## AJThomas

Jrowenj do you not feel any movement at all or is it just a lot less?


----------



## jrowenj

i haven't been noticing movement... maybe I am just busy and not paying attention as much and getting used to it


----------



## JCh

Drink some OJ and sit quietly for a few mins maybe?
Also if he's facing backward or something u might not be feeling it, u could always do some light jumps? Either should get him moving a bit so u know he's ok :)


----------



## AJThomas

Lying on my back for a bit always gets him jumping, or maybe pressing on my stomach a little, he always starts kicking my hand if I apply a little pressure so maybe you can try one of those.


----------



## jrowenj

im gonna go try that!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I found out yesterday from our Babies R Us that they accept Booster car seats in the trade in event! We have an extra one that we don't use so now we can get another 25% off for the stroller we want!!!!! WOOHOO!!!:happydance:
> 
> so the 25% off doesnt have to be used for a similar product?
> Like if i brought in a old highchair, i can use the 25% off for a stroller? it doenst need to go towards a highchair?! THATS AWESOME!!
> 
> I got a old stroller at a garage sale for $2 and now i can bring that in and get a discount for my new one i registered for! Ill tell my MIL! When does that sale end by the way?Click to expand...


Yep that's right. You can bring in any old baby gear and trade it in for something new ... doesn't have to be the same product. It ends September 16th. We are going today to get Chloe's car seat and the double stroller!!! I'm SOOOOOOO excited!!! I have finished decorating most of her room. I don't have the bedding yet, but I will take pictures and post later today! :) I'm having to sit and take a break as I have been working all day and am exhausted! :sleep:


----------



## jrowenj

im going to see Jason Mraz and Christina Perri in concert tonight :dance:


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> im going to see Jason Mraz and Christina Perri in concert tonight :dance:

that should get him moving!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> im going to see Jason Mraz and Christina Perri in concert tonight :dance:
> 
> that should get him moving!Click to expand...

good point! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Got another u/s on the 10th at 9:30 can't wait to see my baby boy :)


----------



## nov_mum

It's a girl !!!!


----------



## snowangel187

My 3d/4d ultrasound is tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby girl. Although this is elective I'm hoping they'll be able to tell me if the baby's abdomen measurement has caught up any. And I hope I finally get a decent ultrasound pic!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, ladies, have a nice labor day weekend! I'll see y'all tuesday!


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Let us know what they say! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

So last night when i vomited which is still happening from time to time, I PEED MYSELF!!! not alot, just a bit of a squirt, but enough to drip down both legs.

Never had that before.


----------



## DittyByrd

Betheney said:


> So last night when i vomited which is still happening from time to time, I PEED MYSELF!!! not alot, just a bit of a squirt, but enough to drip down both legs.
> 
> Never had that before.

I sneezed hard a couple weeks ago. It caught be by surprise so I didn't have time to prep. I trickled a little bit. :blush:


----------



## La Mere

NellandZack said:


> It's a girl!!! :) can't wait to meet Nora Jade around Jan 28! I'm shocked it was a girl! I thought boy lol!

Congrats on your little girl!



LadyBug183 said:


> Can I join?? I'm 19weeks6days, Due January 19th with my first, baby girl :pink: :)

Welcome!! :hug: and congrats on your sweet lil girl!



DeedeeBeester said:


> Congrats to all the new fruits!
> 
> Hubby felt baby last night for the first time. I was sitting down watching TV drinking super cold lemonade, and every time I drank baby would start kicking to the point where I felt him with my hand and told hubby to sit beside me, be patient and maybe he would feel baby. Teary hubby felt baby a couple of times! He was over joyed!

Aw! Thats so cute, DeeDee! I remember how excited DH got when he felt our daughter move for the first time. He's excited this time too, but has only felt baby a few times so far qnd they have been softer movements.



nov_mum said:


> It's a girl !!!!

Congrats on your girl!


DeedeeBeester said:


> Well, ladies, have a nice labor day weekend! I'll see y'all tuesday!

Have a great weekend, DeeDee!


Betheney said:


> So last night when i vomited which is still happening from time to time, I PEED MYSELF!!! not alot, just a bit of a squirt, but enough to drip down both legs.
> 
> Never had that before.

Oh that happens to me when I sneeze sometimes. :blush: its so embarrasing... Even if nobody knows but me lol. It usually only happens when I have a semi full bladder though.

AFM: I am finally a banana! :happydance: congrats to all the new fruits.


----------



## Betheney

La Mere, i went to the toilet afterwards and noticed my bladder was rather full, hopefully if i take regular bathroom breaks it wont happen again.

But it was more than a tiny bit, i think if i was wearing jeans it would of made a wet patch!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol betheny I thought that only happened to me :) 
I know what ur talking about 

Snow angel hope all goes well fingers crossed


It really sucks my computer is not working a d left my charger and mil and can't get it back till next week so I'll be very fustrsted once my phone dies!!!!


----------



## Betheney

seems it happens more than i thought!!! haha

22 week bump pic, hubby says the Eva photo and this photo look the same, i however am adamant i look huge! Gremlin is a nickname i don't use often and try to discourage, but i find myself saying it all the time, i used it now because i feel weird giving Eva a name and then calling this baby just "baby no.2" it feels wrong somehow. lol

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/22wcompare.png

I just realised the Eva photo is actually closer to 21w


----------



## ARuppe716

I've done that too Betheney! Dh and I went out to breakfast about a month ago and I started to feel so sick. Went to the bathroom and when I threw up I definitely peed myself! We were out in public so I had to make the best of it... At least I didn't have jeans on but a black cotton skirt. I also have little leaks sometimes when I sneeze really hard! DH is kind if used to it now! At least I'm wearing a liner all the time because of the fun pregnancy discharge so that helps save my clothing!


----------



## Poppy84

Yes im wearing liners every day cos I've had a cold/cough and seem to be having lots of accidents. Glad it's not just me


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> seems it happens more than i thought!!! haha
> 
> 22 week bump pic, hubby says the Eva photo and this photo look the same, i however am adamant i look huge! Gremlin is a nickname i don't use often and try to discourage, but i find myself saying it all the time, i used it now because i feel weird giving Eva a name and then calling this baby just "baby no.2" it feels wrong somehow. lol
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/22wcompare.png
> 
> I just realised the Eva photo is actually closer to 21w

I did a belly comparison for 22 weeks last night too!! :haha: I'll post it when I get on the laptop later. :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

I had no idea it was so common. This is the second place I've mentioned it and all I've gotten is so many mummas saying they get it too.

As for discharge, last pregnancy I had Sooo much, I had to wear a liner and 2 pairs of underwear, any less than that and the discharge would make my thighs kinda wet which would end up in like a heat/friction rash from walking all day!!!!!! This pregnancy I've had pretty much zero to normal levels of discharge, but I am low on the water intake my body will probably produce more once I start drinking more fluids


----------



## snowangel187

I always have to close my legs and squeeze real tight. Put my hand in my lower belly to lift a little when I need to sneeze to prevent peeing. :haha: :rofl: I lost total control of my bladder early in this pregnancy baby rules that. :haha: I think it happened once while throwing up thankfully I dont (didn't) vomit too much. I thinking peeing ur pants is very common just not one of the cool things to talk about. :haha: unless I'm talking to my 13 year old niece who thinks "having a baby is cool" then I'm sure to scare the living crap out of her telling her all the worse case scenarios. :thumbup: :rofl: pooping during delivery and bleeding for up to 8 weeks after tearing from one hole to the other after delivery.....I think she wants to wait. :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Was in si much pain last night from stretching again :(. Almost threw up!


----------



## Betheney

Oh Nikki you poor love, i forgot how horrid it was. I'm all stretched out from last time.

Snowangel you're right, pregnancy isn't as nice as it appears. Much like pooping in labour everyone talks about it but i've NEVER heard of anyone peeing in labour, i had the overwhelming urge to pee when i was in labour (but didn't) i'd never heard of that happening before. I came across a thread once where tonnes of women pee themselves during labour! who knew it was so common.


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney, you look so cute! I def think it's a little bigger than last time. 

Here's my 22 week shot: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/0DD2493B-77C4-43A7-B856-4AE437343C61-18345-0000241BA160C786.jpg


----------



## Lauren021406

Betheny When did your belly button pop?


----------



## Betheney

oh ducky twins you look gorgeous!!!! i'm such a weirdo, but i seriously LOVE a pregnant woman, i just have so many urges to rub their tummies.

Lauren - I have a hernia on my belly button!! i never noticed last pregnancy and just assumed it was the popped out belly button, then after labour it was still there, i asked the doctor in hospital who said it was actually a hernia and it would go away within the 6 weeks post partum and sure enough it did. I haven't had any hernia since that pregnancy and this one. I then never thought of it again, but since being pregnant this time the hernia returned as early as 8 weeks pregnant!!! so my belly button has pretty much been out since then. My husband said the same thing about my belly button when he saw tonights piccy "i can see your hernia". lol

But as for last pregnancy (my first pregnancy) i posted that my belly button popped at 30+3, but whether that was a popped out belly button or the hernia, i'm not quite sure.

The hernia is so disgusting, it feel yuck to touch. If i press on it i can feel the hole that it pops back through, it's pretty revolting. lol.


----------



## jrowenj

omg you all look sooo cute!!!! Im glad to see all these big bumps because I thought i was maybe bigger than I should be! I will post a pic later!

I still havent felt LO move in a few days WTF?! I had the hardest time hearing him on the doppler yesterday so I assume he's snuggled up having a growth spurt


----------



## Betheney

jro it must be so reassuring to hear baby on the doppler, i wish i had one for everytime i haven't felt baby move in a while. But hubby wont let me have one.

Can't wait to see your bump piccy!


----------



## brieri1

These bump pictures are adorable! I wish my bump looked that cute! 

Today is my 4D scan! 20 minutes in the scan, all of it recorded on a DVD plus 15 black and white pictures and 4 color pictures! I feel so spoiled! My husband doesn't like ultrasounds, he says they are just a tease since all he wants to do is hold our baby and they're just a reminder that it isn't done cooking yet. So, I have to be excited for the both of us.


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck at your scan! Can't wait to hear the results. 

Betheney I love your bump! I know with DD, I never really got to have a good bump ... just started getting heavier and heavier ... so this time I am showing off my fabulous little bump!! Or BIG bump rather! :haha:

My cousin is having her first baby and asked me the other day if it was normal to wet yourself when you cough, sneeze, laugh etc. and I told her very. I feel like a minority because I haven't had to deal with that annoyance. My cousin is having a hard time with it because they don't have a washing machine in their house and have to go to the laundry mat but can only go every other week. I told her she definitely needed to wear some kind of protection to keep from messing up her clothes.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> These bump pictures are adorable! I wish my bump looked that cute!
> 
> Today is my 4D scan! 20 minutes in the scan, all of it recorded on a DVD plus 15 black and white pictures and 4 color pictures! I feel so spoiled! My husband doesn't like ultrasounds, he says they are just a tease since all he wants to do is hold our baby and they're just a reminder that it isn't done cooking yet. So, I have to be excited for the both of us.

omg! yaaaa! Cant wait to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## jrowenj

First Pic is 20 weeks. 2nd pic is 23 Weeks... i don't think i looke bigger :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

So are you girls doing anything this weekend? DH is helping some friends of ours move so I am doing massive cleaning while he is gone.

Here are some shots of Chloe's room! 
I tried to get all the shots of what were up on the wall. I still have a few things to put up. I found wooden letters to spell her name and I covered them with really cute scrapbook paper to give them some cute colors. I LOVE decorating! 

We also decided on a different bedding set as the one we originally picked out was $100 for 3 pieces. Um no! I found a super cute set (the one in the pictures) for only $30.
 



Attached Files:







100_4524.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









100_4525.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









100_4526.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









100_4527.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4









100_4528.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> First Pic is 20 weeks. 2nd pic is 23 Weeks... i don't think i looke bigger :shrug:
> 
> 
> View attachment 468903
> 
> 
> View attachment 468905

I see a difference. Your bump seems a little lower and seems to be sticking out further. It might just be hard to notice since you see it all the time.


----------



## jrowenj

Sassy - Chloe's room looks soooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

jrow your bump looks cute!!!
sassy love the room!


----------



## snowangel187

Dr asked me if I was smaller this time around and I didn't think I was, but I guess by comparing I am.. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







22wkcomparison.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jrowenj

Snow, you do look tinier. you look like maybe you are thinner this time too though... did you lose weight?


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> So are you girls doing anything this weekend? DH is helping some friends of ours move so I am doing massive cleaning while he is gone.
> 
> Here are some shots of Chloe's room!
> I tried to get all the shots of what were up on the wall. I still have a few things to put up. I found wooden letters to spell her name and I covered them with really cute scrapbook paper to give them some cute colors. I LOVE decorating!
> 
> We also decided on a different bedding set as the one we originally picked out was $100 for 3 pieces. Um no! I found a super cute set (the one in the pictures) for only $30.

So cute!!!!!!! I can't quite tell are they wall stickers or did you paint it? Where did you get them if they are stickers? :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Snow, you do look tinier. you look like maybe you are thinner this time too though... did you lose weight?

I think my prepregnancy weight was only a couple lbs difference, but I did lose about 10lbs at the beginning of this pregnancy that I didn't with the last.. So I am just now regaining.. That's probably the difference.. :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snow, you do look tinier. you look like maybe you are thinner this time too though... did you lose weight?
> 
> I think my prepregnancy weight was only a couple lbs difference, but I did lose about 10lbs at the beginning of this pregnancy that I didn't with the last.. So I am just now regaining.. That's probably the difference.. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah... it looks like youre thinner this time around so prob makes your belly look smaller. You lookamazing!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea Snow they are stickers. I got them at Target. I LOVE removable wall stickers! Because you can change your mind and not mess up the walls.


----------



## Betheney

It's 1am so i'm off to bed. But before i go.....

Sassy your baby room is SO CUTE!!!

Jro, you and your bump look gorgeous!! our bumps are getting so big, we're all starting to really look pregnant. I'm totally loving it.

For the weekend it's fathers day, so i guess that involves doing whatever daddy wants.

For those of you who are going to be first time mummies here's a great example of what you have to look forward too, making fathers days cards with your little one. (we put her hand print in it) sorry it's big.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/IMG_8562.jpg


----------



## Lauren021406

I dont see a great difference :-(

14 weeks [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/14w2.jpg[/IMG]

20 weeks [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/20w.jpg[/IMG]

22 weeks [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/22w3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sassy_mom

I see a difference. I think it is like I said to Jrowen, when you see it all the time it is harder to see the changes. It is a very cute bump!


----------



## Lauren021406

thanks! do you ladies know how to make a collage of your bumps?


----------



## snowangel187

Lauren021406 said:


> thanks! do you ladies know how to make a collage of your bumps?

i made mine on pixlr.com choose the "express" option


----------



## snowangel187

So the 3d/4d ultrasound place I'm going to is doing a kickbutt sale anyways, but I got them to pricematch somebody who is a little further from home.. Praying for once baby cooperates during ultrasound so I have some cool pics to share.. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren, i totally see a difference!!!!

Snow - I wanna find a place that does the 3d! How much are they??


----------



## snowangel187

The 3d place's around me go from $59-$279

$59 is a quick peek to just determine gender.. 

the one for $279 is 3 visits and includes a visit in each trimester with pictures, cd, and a dvd for each visit..

My visit today is $79 for a 20-25minute session with a cd, dvd and some colored and black and white printed pictures. :thumbup:

Just google 3d/4d ultrasound in city, state. I know not all areas offer them..


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> The 3d place's around me go from $59-$279
> 
> $59 is a quick peek to just determine gender..
> 
> the one for $279 is 3 visits and includes a visit in each trimester with pictures, cd, and a dvd for each visit..
> 
> My visit today is $79 for a 20-25minute session with a cd, dvd and some colored and black and white printed pictures. :thumbup:
> 
> Just google 3d/4d ultrasound in city, state. I know not all areas offer them..


oh, wow. i totall wanna do it! My husband would never agree to it though :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

Things just got real ladies!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100_4529.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1









100_4530.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









100_4531.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









100_4532.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









100_4535.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> First Pic is 20 weeks. 2nd pic is 23 Weeks... i don't think i looke bigger :shrug:
> 
> 
> View attachment 468903
> 
> 
> View attachment 468905

I think you look a little bigger and more pointed. It's super cute.


----------



## els1022

You ladies look absoutely beautiful! I'll post a bump pic later! I wish I could start setting up a nursery...we are moving Nov 30 so it's pointless to do anything...


----------



## duckytwins

Oh, so many updates! I love it! Jaime, I think you look bigger from 20-23. Sassy, the nursery is adorable! Snow, you like a little rounder this time. Lauren, I totally see a difference! Everyone just looks so cute!

Wanna see a comparison of ~24 weeks pg with twins to my 22 weeks bump with one?! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/6monthswithtwins55monthswith1.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Well they were able to confirm I have a diva on my hands. :rofl: both feet and hands in her face :shrug: I got to see her yawn a couple times but no good shots so they rescheduled me. The scheduled it for 2 weeks out I don't know if I'll wait that long tho. It was good to see a strong heartbeat tho. :thumbup: the funny thing is she's been moving nonstop since leaving. :rofl: she's full of drama already. :haha: Anyways back to bedrest I go. :cry:


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay! Sounds good ... a little diva! How cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren021406

jrow: Im not sure where you live in NJ, but I am doing mine at belly2birthimaging in westfield
Sassy: love the stuff
Snow: glad you got to see your LO
Ducky: your bumps are so different! The first one is high and the second low! Soo cute!!


----------



## jrowenj

THanks, Lauren. Westfield is about 90 mins away... hmmm


----------



## Lauren021406

o0o0o far! just google places..I talked my hubby into because I wasnt happy with any of the pics I got at my 12 or 20 week!


----------



## mellywelly

Poppy84 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week
> 
> my GP has insisted that i have my head over a bowl of crystal menthol everynight, to clear away the infected sinus's. Otherwise he said my anti b's would clear away the infection, but it would return a few weeks later if sinus was still dripping. I can feel it dripping down my throat :sick: but I don't feel ill, just out of breath.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing. I have a lot of phlem but it's clearing and last night I breathed through my nose all night!!! I have a humidifier in Eva's room and I think it makes a difference.
> 
> The worst part for me is having a cold sets off my nausea and so I'm back to puking :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Der! That's why I've been feeling sick this week, I thought my ms had made a return.Click to expand...
> 
> Which antibiotics have u both been given?
> My chest is still so painful and it's a real struggle to breathe as its so crackly. Urgh!!!!! I hope we all feel better soon!
> Baby kicks like crazy every time I have a coughing fit. It's like I'm being told off for waking him/herClick to expand...

I was given co-amoxiclav as gp said amoxicillin wouldn't be strong enough to clear it. I'm still wheezy and breathless though.


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Me and Eva both went to the docs today, he wrote a 'script each for antibiotics but i like to see if our bodies can beat it first, so he said by all means do that and if we aren't improving by Friday then fill the 'script so that's what we're going to do. I already feel like we're past the worst of it. Today seems better than yesterday already. The only problem is having a runny nose and a cough sets off my nausea :( i've already vomitted a few times this week
> 
> my GP has insisted that i have my head over a bowl of crystal menthol everynight, to clear away the infected sinus's. Otherwise he said my anti b's would clear away the infection, but it would return a few weeks later if sinus was still dripping. I can feel it dripping down my throat :sick: but I don't feel ill, just out of breath.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing. I have a lot of phlem but it's clearing and last night I breathed through my nose all night!!! I have a humidifier in Eva's room and I think it makes a difference.
> 
> The worst part for me is having a cold sets off my nausea and so I'm back to puking :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Der! That's why I've been feeling sick this week, I thought my ms had made a return.Click to expand...
> 
> Which antibiotics have u both been given?
> My chest is still so painful and it's a real struggle to breathe as its so crackly. Urgh!!!!! I hope we all feel better soon!
> Baby kicks like crazy every time I have a coughing fit. It's like I'm being told off for waking him/herClick to expand...
> 
> I was given co-amoxiclav as gp said amoxicillin wouldn't be strong enough to clear it. I'm still wheezy and breathless though.Click to expand...

Yeh im on amoxicillin 500mg
However I'm still really wheezy and breathless. Having an awful day with it today. Feel worse than last 2 days. Iv only got 2 days left on them so might have to go back to doc if I'm still feeling like this


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Just found out this week we're having a little boy. (Due on January 1) DH is so excited! I am too, but I just didn't feel surprised. It was like I already knew.


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats Baby!


----------



## Kaiecee

Love all the baby bumps so cute


----------



## Betheney

girls i keep hunting for more genders to even the score but i keep finding more boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lovin the baby bumps!!!

Sorry been nonexistent today we spent the morning at ikea picking up a chandalier for the babies room and some other odds n ends..then we had a bbq at my moms then we went to his parents...just got home!!! Im sooooo swollen...is this too early!? Its been a hot day though


----------



## NellandZack

wow the boys are still kicking butt! must be the year of Blue lol!


----------



## ARuppe716

Nikki I'm swollen too!! My feet get huge :( I'm in a wedding in 2 weeks and I bought shoes before I was pregnant and then new ones when I was concerned about fit. I just got my fourth pair today and they should finally work!! Luckily I receipts for the others and could take them back but so frustrating! I had to buy new shoes for work too because all my flats are too tight, especially on warm days or days when I have to be on my feet a lot.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ughhhh not lookin forward to sittin outside tomorrow now! Boooo


----------



## sassy_mom

I am now at that point that I am ready for there to be a baby to fill all this baby stuff with! :haha: 

When I was pregnant with DD, I had a lot of busted blood vessels come up on my right foot. A few on my left but mostly my right ... my mom has trouble with those too. I thought it happened more last time because of all the weight I packed on and the fact that I was a couch potato most of my pregnancy. This time, I'm very active and while my bump is huge, the rest of me is still ... well me. I've now got 2 (what looks to be) busted blood vessels on my leg (calf area) on one leg and another one on the other. I know this is a hereditary issue but dang I'm only 25! Any of you ladies know anything about this? I plan on talking with the doctor about it as they are horrid looking spots and they don't go away. My right foot is so awful looking and I don't want my legs to end up that way as well.

With DD I stayed swollen but this time, I haven't had any trouble with swelling ... so I'm stumped as to why this is happening.


----------



## Leinzlove

33 :blue:! WHOA! The boys are running off with this thread. :)


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats on your beautiful boy babyhopeful2!! Wow the boys really are kicking butt aren't they!!

Girls, all your bumps look so beautiful - still jealous here as not much to show ha ha!

Sassy, such a cute room, you're so prepared! Hope you get some answers on the burst blood vessels, I have varicose veins and they're hideous too so I feel your pain :hugs:

Snow, hoping you finally get some good pics next time, she is a wee diva isnt she ha ha!

Hope everyone is having great weekends :flower:

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Gorgeous bumps! Hope everyone is ok and those who were poorly are feeling better.

We are away now for a few days, visiting family and then dh's parents. We are going to order our pushchair whilst we are away so a little excited. Baby has been very active these last few days and I've noticed big movements, like completely changes in position, from one side to the other. Very odd as first but a lovely experience.

Our wall transfer came for the nursery so we are going to put it up when we get back on Friday, then I'll post pics x

Keep well ladies, will pop in as and when I can xx


----------



## darkstar

Those big movements are neat aren't they? My little one is keeping me awake when I try to sleep at night.


----------



## Betheney

yes even though it's a second pregnancy so i've felt it all before i still am not "used" to it just yet. Baby actually wakes me in the middle of the night. The moments just wake me straight up! haha.


----------



## brieri1

Good morning ladies! 

So I had my scan yesterday and it was great. Baby was super cuddled up to my placenta with a hand always lingering close to its little face, which was already beyond gorgeous, but still a little skeletal. 

And what do you think it is? 

I'm


having


a



baby



GIRL!!!!! A beautiful little girl! Switch me over to a pink jelly bean, please! Maybe this will help even out the group a little, lol.


----------



## Lilahbear

brieri1 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> So I had my scan yesterday and it was great. Baby was super cuddled up to my placenta with a hand always lingering close to its little face, which was already beyond gorgeous, but still a little skeletal.
> 
> And what do you think it is?
> 
> I'm
> 
> 
> having
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> baby
> 
> 
> 
> GIRL!!!!! A beautiful little girl! Switch me over to a pink jelly bean, please! Maybe this will help even out the group a little, lol.

Congrats on the girl!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats brieri!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats, brier!! Bring on the pink jellys! I bet a big percentage of the yellow jellys are gonna be pink!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the girl! Yay for more team pink! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Congrats Brier!!!

It's so colourful on post 1, have you girls had a squizzy lately?? so many pretty pink, blues and yellows!! haha


----------



## brieri1

Here she is! A profile with her little hand. And then one of her face all cuddled up to my placenta.
 



Attached Files:







3D_1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10









3D_44.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireb86

Well we have decided to call our little boy Joshua James Gibson.
Our little man who is 18 months is called Jacob Michael Gibson.
I think Jacob and Joshua go nice together :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Hi all. It's been a crazy busy week for me with family weddings... I've been rushing around all over the place picking things up & dropping them off, arranging flowers & looking after children. As lovely as it was, I'm kind of glad it's over! I've totally lost track of what's been happening with you girlies so hope you're all ok & congrats any recent pink or blue beans!

Only one week to go until my anomaly scan & I'm dying to know that baby is on track (& to find out the gender!) :)


----------



## Lauren021406

I just realized our jellybean is due in 4 months!!


----------



## jrowenj

bambino has been dancing around a lot since last night :dance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol brieri she looks happy in there with that big smile on her face :) so adorable!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a dancer too Jrowen! lol! She goes even crazier if DH is close to me. At night I will lay up against him and she goes insane ... like DADDY DADDY DADDY!!!! :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

We like Aurora Lily for a girl. Really struggling with boy names....


----------



## Lillian33

brieri1 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> So I had my scan yesterday and it was great. Baby was super cuddled up to my placenta with a hand always lingering close to its little face, which was already beyond gorgeous, but still a little skeletal.
> 
> And what do you think it is?
> 
> I'm
> 
> 
> having
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> baby
> 
> 
> 
> GIRL!!!!! A beautiful little girl! Switch me over to a pink jelly bean, please! Maybe this will help even
> out the group a little, lol.

Huge congrats on your gorgeous girl Brieri!!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> I have a dancer too Jrowen! lol! She goes even crazier if DH is close to me. At night I will lay up against him and she goes insane ... like DADDY DADDY DADDY!!!! :haha:

Awwww!!!!!!! Daddys girl!!!! Well, my son must be a mommas boy bc he stops moving when daddy is around


----------



## jrowenj

I'm having an ice cream sundae for dinner


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere, i went to the toilet afterwards and noticed my bladder was rather full, hopefully if i take regular bathroom breaks it wont happen again.
> 
> But it was more than a tiny bit, i think if i was wearing jeans it would of made a wet patch!

Oh i know! I sneezed and had to pee anyway... I ended up peeing myself wearing leggings standing on the sidewalk while changing Rayven's diaper in the car.



BabyHopeful2 said:


> Just found out this week we're having a little boy. (Due on January 1) DH is so excited! I am too, but I just didn't feel surprised. It was like I already knew.

Congrats on your blue jelly bean! 



brieri1 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> So I had my scan yesterday and it was great. Baby was super cuddled up to my placenta with a hand always lingering close to its little face, which was already beyond gorgeous, but still a little skeletal.
> 
> And what do you think it is?
> 
> I'm
> 
> 
> having
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> baby
> 
> 
> 
> GIRL!!!!! A beautiful little girl! Switch me over to a pink jelly bean, please! Maybe this will help even out the group a little, lol.

Yay! Congratulations on your little girl!



Poppy84 said:


> We like Aurora Lily for a girl. Really struggling with boy names....

Thats a lovely name! We're struggling with boy and girl name.. So hard to find something DH likes!

I am loving all the bump pics ladies! You all look gorgeous! I will try to take a pic of my 21 week bump and get it posted! Hope you are all doing well! Oh and I got to talk about the baby shower my friends from church are planning for me. They asked if I wanted to have it before or after the baby is born and I said before.. So they're planning it for november... still not sure what day but I am so greatful and excited that they want to throw me a baby shower!


----------



## sassy_mom

That is wonderful they are throwing you one!!! They are so much fun!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

We had our 20 week ultrasound today :happydance:
And we are 
Team....















PINK!!!!

We also got told that my Doctor will have to keep an eye on the babies size as there is only one umbilical artery :S 
Here is a Pic of Miss Sienna-Rose :D


----------



## mammaspath

yay for team pink!!!! 

congrats everyone!


----------



## Lillian33

MissMummy2Be said:


> We had our 20 week ultrasound today :happydance:
> And we are
> Team....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!
> 
> We also got told that my Doctor will have to keep an eye on the babies size as there is only one umbilical artery :S
> Here is a Pic of Miss Sienna-Rose :D
> View attachment 469621

Woohoo congrats on your lovely girl missmumny2be, yay for more pink beans!!! 

Don't stress about the size, I'm sure your little princess will be perfect :)

xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Thanks the guy said it shouldn't be anything to worry about as long as my doctor keeps an eye on bub to make sure she is growing but my doctor is a bit slack half the time so it worries me a little :S


----------



## darkstar

MissMummy2Be said:


> We had our 20 week ultrasound today :happydance:
> And we are
> Team....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!
> 
> We also got told that my Doctor will have to keep an eye on the babies size as there is only one umbilical artery :S
> Here is a Pic of Miss Sienna-Rose :D
> View attachment 469621

Congrats!


----------



## Lillian33

MissMummy2Be said:


> Thanks the guy said it shouldn't be anything to worry about as long as my doctor keeps an eye on bub to make sure she is growing but my doctor is a bit slack half the time so it worries me a little :S

Good :) keep on that docs back & make sure u get the answers you deserve xx


----------



## CharlieO

SO I went to a wedding on Sunday... and when i got home i made hubby take a pic of bump at 20 weeks... Excuse the tired face, it was a long weekend!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gingermango

It new fruit day!!!! whoop whoop for the Papaya :) only two more weeks to V day, which, being the mum of a very prem baby, means the world!!!


----------



## mellywelly

For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

mellywelly said:


> For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?


This is me at 21 Weeks this pregnancy so Girl


This is me at 21 Weeks 5 Days with my Son


hope it helps with your question


----------



## Lauren021406

MissMummy2Be said:


> We had our 20 week ultrasound today :happydance:
> And we are
> Team....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!
> 
> We also got told that my Doctor will have to keep an eye on the babies size as there is only one umbilical artery :S
> Here is a Pic of Miss Sienna-Rose :D
> View attachment 469621

congrats! my sis had that and all was fine!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies!!
congrats to all those who recently found out their babies sex!
yeay!


----------



## Betheney

Missmummy2be how are you feeling about having a girl? are you crazy excited to have a daughter? were you completely 50/50. did you want another boy?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Betheney said:


> Missmummy2be how are you feeling about having a girl? are you crazy excited to have a daughter? were you completely 50/50. did you want another boy?

I am so excited to have a little girl :) i would of been happy with either a boy or a girl but am defiantly happy to get my little girl i have always wanted a girl :happydance: have had her name picked out for a couple of years now hehe :blush:


----------



## Betheney

hahaha, that's why i asked. I have no doubt you would be happy with a boy, so i'm not saying one is better than another. But i just wondered how you felt as a mumma to a little boy and getting a little girl. It must be really exciting after buying boy things for a year to now getting to buy pink.

I've obviously bought nothing but girls things and i'm completely 50/50 about what i would prefer but i really want to buy little boys shirts, jeans and toy cars!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Lol my sister has not long had a little girl (4 months old) so i am getting a lot of stuff of her but the same happened with my son she gave me a lot of boys stuff but lets face it i love love love shopping for baby :D so i will go out and buy all the cute little outfits and headbands and shoes that i could not buy with my son hehe. When we decided we wanted a second child i would buy stuff for my son and just think why is the boy stuff just not as cute :dohh:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

mellywelly said:


> For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?

I'm having a boy and Not quite sure about basketball vs watermellon. But my boss guessed I'd have a boy because with her two kids she got more acne with her boy (so did I!) and she had flawless, soft skin with her girl.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Betheney I just had to add that my OH is happy we are having a girl as he decided that since we have one of each we don't need any more for at least a couple of years lol.


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?

everyone said i was havin a girl because of the way i was carrying and the high heartrate. Also, ppl said because I was sick in the beginning it was a girl... but I am having a boy so I don't think thoe wives tales are good!


----------



## jrowenj

MissMummy2Be said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Missmummy2be how are you feeling about having a girl? are you crazy excited to have a daughter? were you completely 50/50. did you want another boy?
> 
> I am so excited to have a little girl :) i would of been happy with either a boy or a girl but am defiantly happy to get my little girl i have always wanted a girl :happydance: have had her name picked out for a couple of years now hehe :blush:Click to expand...

Congrats on the little girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Yay for the pinkies!

DH took a pic of me that I love but I haven't managed to post it yet, will try sometime today.


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?

Absolutely not! lol! I'm carrying and had all the signs ... literally everything of having a boy. Everyone was completely shocked that we were having a girl.


----------



## claireb86

In both of my pregnancies (both boys) I have a very neat bump at the front right in the centre, no bump to the side of my body at all. Not sure if that is because of being boys or just because they are small babies and I don't put a lot of weight on.


----------



## mellywelly

claireb86 said:


> In both of my pregnancies (both boys) I have a very neat bump at the front right in the centre, no bump to the side of my body at all. Not sure if that is because of being boys or just because they are small babies and I don't put a lot of weight on.

That's just how I am, nothing at sides all at front, same as I was with ds


----------



## mellywelly

BabyHopeful2 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?
> 
> I'm having a boy and Not quite sure about basketball vs watermellon. But my boss guessed I'd have a boy because with her two kids she got more acne with her boy (so did I!) and she had flawless, soft skin with her girl.Click to expand...

I had flawless skin with ds, but have had loads of spots/ bumps under my skin around my jaw line this time.


----------



## La Mere

MissMummy2Be said:


> We had our 20 week ultrasound today :happydance:
> And we are
> Team....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!
> 
> We also got told that my Doctor will have to keep an eye on the babies size as there is only one umbilical artery :S
> Here is a Pic of Miss Sienna-Rose :D
> View attachment 469621

Congratulations on your little girl! :happydance:



sassy_mom said:


> That is wonderful they are throwing you one!!! They are so much fun!!!

It is! Its so sweet of them! I'm so excited!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. Lil girl was causing drama yesterday. Was admitted to the hospital. I was having pain which turned out to be small contractions. And they found I had a fever. Pain went away and fever broke. :shrug: so they've sent me back home to super strict bed rest. And no sex for the rest of pregnancy. Besides baby measuring small she looked fine, strong heartbeat, fluid was good and I'm not dilating. Dr will start nst earlier then he had planned, because of the contractions. The good news is my hospital considers 23 weeks viability, which is tomorrow for me. :happydance: not that I want to go early but I'm relieved that if I were to go into labor they'd at least attempt to save her. :thumbup: I have a follow up appt with him Friday and then still have to wait til the 19th to see if lil girl has caught up. 

I told dh with all the drama this one has started already I don't plan on letting her out of the house. :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Bump at 22 weeks, can't see it so clearly but oh well.

https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh my skin is dissssssssgusting, and its a girl! My poor chin hurt so bad :(


----------



## DittyByrd

Tomorrow at 8am I have my anomaly scan. I am nervous they could find a problem and also nervous that the gender might slip out. I am vehemently team yellow (though DH has weakly tried to convince me otherwise.) Will post update and pics ASAP tomorrow.


----------



## EmyDra

I totally failed at being team yellow, first time I was technically but was so sure I saw a willy it wasn't really a complete surprise, and this time I'm pretty sure I've seen girl bits and rather than feel 90% certain and not be sure we are just opting to find out this time. Maybe a true team yellow someday...they'll have to filter the scan for me x


----------



## DittyByrd

EmyDra said:


> I totally failed at being team yellow, first time I was technically but was so sure I saw a willy it wasn't really a complete surprise, and this time I'm pretty sure I've seen girl bits and rather than feel 90% certain and not be sure we are just opting to find out this time. Maybe a true team yellow someday...they'll have to filter the scan for me x

That's my worry. And I can read ultrasound. I will tell the tech from the get-go tomorrow I don't want to know and that I may be able to read the scan. If I find out, it won't be the end of the world (obviously) but I just really want the birthday surprise.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ditty mine is at 8:30 tomorrow!! Eeeeeek


----------



## oorweeistyin

Good luck to all you ladies with scans tomorrow. I have 2 weeks to wait and sooooooo excited :thumbup:

I hope all who want to know the gender manage to find out and the ones that don't.....don't lol 

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Nikki & DittyByrd. Hope your babies are well behaved & everything looks good!

MissMummy I'm so happy for you getting a pink bean! Yay! Think I feel a bit the same as you. I'd love a girl as already have DS but don't mind another boy. I have a feeling it's a boy again though! x


----------



## oorweeistyin

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Nikki & DittyByrd. Hope your babies are well behaved & everything looks good!
> 
> MissMummy I'm so happy for you getting a pink bean! Yay! Think I feel a bit the same as you. I'd love a girl as already have DS but don't mind another boy. I have a feeling it's a boy again though! x


Awe blossom, when is your scan? I'm the same, i'm absolutely convinced that this lo is a boy. I have a ds of 12 and would love a little girl but will be happy with a boy too. OH is the same, our anomoly scan is the 17th :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies. Lil girl was causing drama yesterday. Was admitted to the hospital. I was having pain which turned out to be small contractions. And they found I had a fever. Pain went away and fever broke. :shrug: so they've sent me back home to super strict bed rest. And no sex for the rest of pregnancy. Besides baby measuring small she looked fine, strong heartbeat, fluid was good and I'm not dilating. Dr will start nst earlier then he had planned, because of the contractions. The good news is my hospital considers 23 weeks viability, which is tomorrow for me. :happydance: not that I want to go early but I'm relieved that if I were to go into labor they'd at least attempt to save her. :thumbup: I have a follow up appt with him Friday and then still have to wait til the 19th to see if lil girl has caught up.
> 
> I told dh with all the drama this one has started already I don't plan on letting her out of the house. :rofl:

Make sure u do take it easy!!!!! No work for u.
Thinking of u


----------



## mellywelly

DittyByrd said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> I totally failed at being team yellow, first time I was technically but was so sure I saw a willy it wasn't really a complete surprise, and this time I'm pretty sure I've seen girl bits and rather than feel 90% certain and not be sure we are just opting to find out this time. Maybe a true team yellow someday...they'll have to filter the scan for me x
> 
> That's my worry. And I can read ultrasound. I will tell the tech from the get-go tomorrow I don't want to know and that I may be able to read the scan. If I find out, it won't be the end of the world (obviously) but I just really want the birthday surprise.Click to expand...

I told my sonographer before I'd laid down that I didn't want to know. She stayed away from the area until she needed to and then told me to turn away from screen while she measured something incase I saw anything.


----------



## Poppy84

I was looking during the scan cos I couldn't not but I'm sure she didn't scan over that area.


----------



## La Mere

This is me at 19 wks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-19190114-1.jpg

These are from today at 21+3 wks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-03094749-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-03094718-1.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin good, La Mere!


----------



## Betheney

Great pics la mere, is that where you live? Scenery looks nice!


----------



## jrowenj

Aj - GORGEOUS PIC!!!

La Mere - beautiful bump!!

Snow - take it easy! Glad everything is OK!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ok why am i getting nervous for myscan tomorrow?! I just want everything to be ok i guess! Eeeeep...nervous!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ok why am i getting nervous for myscan tomorrow?! I just want everything to be ok i guess! Eeeeep...nervous!

everythng is gonna be perfect!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have a weird feeling shelltell us its a boy too but it looked pretty sure to be a girl given the 3 lines on the 16 week ultrasound hahaha...want to shut my brain off for the night!


----------



## jrowenj

I swear I haven't really felt this baby move for almost a week!!! I used my doppler just now and it was so easy to find the heartbeat and heartbeat is so loud and i didn't have to push at all on my tummy! So, this boy is sitting right up close to my belly button. Why won't be kick me?!?! hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i got scared today bc i didnt feel kicks either but just likeu found her right away on doppler really loud! Weird!


----------



## jrowenj

here is some ideas i have for the nursery. go to the nautical section with the nursery that says "PIERCE"

https://friedpinktomato.blogspot.com/2010/07/harpers-nursery.html


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looks cute! We justput up ellas chandalier this weekend! We also picked up the paint for the room so thats next sundays project! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Looks cute! We justput up ellas chandalier this weekend! We also picked up the paint for the room so thats next sundays project! :)

love love love!!! If I was having a girl, i swore i was gonna put a chandalier!


----------



## duckytwins

I just bought 5 little jammies for Boop for $13! 

Wanna see??


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I just bought 5 little jammies for Boop for $13!
> 
> Wanna see??

yes!


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/Evening ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

AJ, what a stunning picture, looking good!

Snow, ok now you really have to just not get out of bed!! Fingers crossed for your little diva, im sure she will grow nice and strong over the next 18 weeks :hugs:

Nikki & Ditty, good luck for your scans, they will both be perfect I have no doubt :)

Such a cute bump la Mere, you're so teeny!!

Jrow, I go for days without feeling my little man, perhaps they're just lazy he he!!

Take care everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Lillian33 said:


> Morning/Evening ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> AJ, what a stunning picture, looking good!
> 
> Snow, ok now you really have to just not get out of bed!! Fingers crossed for your little diva, im sure she will grow nice and strong over the next 18 weeks :hugs:
> 
> Nikki & Ditty, good luck for your scans, they will both be perfect I have no doubt :)
> 
> Such a cute bump la Mere, you're so teeny!!
> 
> Jrow, I go for days without feeling my little man, perhaps they're just lazy he he!!
> 
> Take care everyone :hugs: xxx

let's hope this means that when they are born they're gonna be heavy sleepers hahaha!


----------



## duckytwins

I got these 5 for $13! 
https://media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456768316_GEqLd9Yg_f.jpg

https://media-cache-ec6.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456768315_el49ZVR0_f.jpg

https://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456768313_T86rdAiT_f.jpg
https://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456768309_MXOXuDEv_f.jpg

https://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456768306_SfApoqNN_f.jpg

And I totally want to get this! But I'm not sure where to find it... 

https://media-cache-ec6.pinterest.com/upload/266064290456756849_V3f0Bavm_b.jpg
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/Just Born® &quot;Daddy Loves Me&quot; Elephant Sleep & Play


----------



## jrowenj

soooo stinking cute, ducky!!!!

ummm i found it here but 65bucks wtf? https://www.coochicoos.com/clothing/angel_wing_pajamas.html


----------



## jrowenj

Ducky - https://pippenhillrooms.com/item_3898/Baby-Sleepers--Little-Angel-Daddy-Sleeper-by-Mud-Pie.htm


----------



## duckytwins

65 bucks?!?!? Holy cow! :shock: That second one is cute, but Boop is Mommy's angel too :shrug: :(


----------



## jrowenj

i didn't realize it said Daddys angel... boooo! I googled "baby pjs with angel wings" and got a bunch ... try that out!


----------



## Lillian33

jrowenj said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Morning/Evening ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> AJ, what a stunning picture, looking good!
> 
> Snow, ok now you really have to just not get out of bed!! Fingers crossed for your little diva, im sure she will grow nice and strong over the next 18 weeks :hugs:
> 
> Nikki & Ditty, good luck for your scans, they will both be perfect I have no doubt :)
> 
> Such a cute bump la Mere, you're so teeny!!
> 
> Jrow, I go for days without feeling my little man, perhaps they're just lazy he he!!
> 
> Take care everyone :hugs: xxx
> 
> let's hope this means that when they are born they're gonna be heavy sleepers hahaha!Click to expand...

Ha ha that's what I was hoping for - unfortunately when I do feel the little bean, it's usually at night :dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

Boop woke me up at 430 the other morning, having a grand ol' time partying!


----------



## ARuppe716

So excited... DH and I went and registered at Buy Buy Baby today!! Hubby had a ton of fun :) only bad part was I started to feel really sick at one point and almost passed out. Very strange- never felt that bad before. I got all sweaty and my vision got tunneled... Any one else have this? I sat down for awhile and had some cold water and felt a little better but have felt a little off all day :/ but so excited for all the beautiful stuff we registered for!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omgggg hubby was laying on my belly and talked really loud to ella and she kicked him right in the head!!!he got soooo excited! Yayyy!


----------



## NellandZack

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omgggg hubby was laying on my belly and talked really loud to ella and she kicked him right in the head!!!he got soooo excited! Yayyy!

Aw that is precious!!! :) can't wait for that!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ducky: Great deals! I love the sleepers... So cute! I also love the angel wings sleeper. But $65 is ridiculous. 

Nikki: Love the idea of a chandelier. :)


----------



## NellandZack

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Looks cute! We justput up ellas chandalier this weekend! We also picked up the paint for the room so thats next sundays project! :)

Where did you buy her chandelier? My husband and I are looking for one also.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Target! 40$ ill post a pic in a min :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ooops i meant IKEa we got it for 40$

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/chand.jpg


then we got this carpet from ikea for 20$ (we have tan carpeting but it doesnt really go with the yellow and grey so we got a grey carpet to kinda cover it until we change her room around again.https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/carpet1.jpg

and ehre is the crib bedding from pottery barn we are ordering.... 
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/cribbing.jpg

the walls will be painted the same as in the crib bedding picture, except white will be on top and a lighter grey will be on the bottom, and we will have white molding in between to split the colors...

I also have been picking up photo frames and i will spray paint them that yellow color and also her lamp i have to find but will also spray paint that a soft yellow too... Im pretty crafty so I am sure it will turn out cute.. :) I was thinking yellow for the curtains as well...but i still have yet to find them!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursurypic.jpg

I am also ordering this for above the crib... but it wont be situated like this, all 4 photos will be in a line above the crib :)


----------



## jrowenj

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

wow you ladies were busy today! I forget you can't miss a day for anything! lol! 

Cute bump La Mere! 

Snow - do take it easy! That precious diva needs to cook as long as possible! 

Nikki - I LOVE your nursery and all the things with it! I think it will absolutely beautiful! 

Jrowen - he is most likely having a growth spurt! Or resting up so he can start really kicking you like never before. :haha:

As for little Miss Chloe ... she doesn't stop kicking and punching. You can see her movements on the outside and I can tell when it is hands and fingers and when it is toes. Watching my stomach bounce out is insane and hilarious. 

I will be bringing up a weight issue with the doctor as I have hit the 30lb mark and I have told several people who don't see me very often and they were shocked when I said I've gained that much. Also, it has been 2 weeks since I have been at the doctor and gained 10lbs just in 2 weeks. That seems a little insane to me. It isn't water weight as I'm not swollen and I can't see where 30lbs is coming from ... Since losing all the weight before I got pregnant, I know about eating right and I know what 30lbs looks like. Normally I'm all for unless the doctor makes a comment you are good but I think gaining 10lbs in 2 weeks without my diet changing and not swelling may need mentioning. I'd rather be on the safe side. I'm drinking tons of water to stay hydrated so :shrug: who knows. I guess as long as baby is fine and I don't actually look like I'm gaining weight and swelling ... perhaps things are a ok. Or maybe I'm going to birth a mammoth child. :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yeaaa i can see if ur swelling but ur not! Everytime i gothe the docs and they wiegh me they always say where do u put it?! U dnt look like u weigh that much!! I tell them i stuff it in my boobs and ass lol.. Im sure ur ok!


----------



## sassy_mom

hahaha! Yea I would have to say it is 15 in the belly and 15 in boobs! I've always been big ... huge chested! :haha: So when I got pregnant, they just got bigger too!!! HAHAHA! By the time I deliver, I'll need another hand to breast feed! .... When DD was born .... no joke it took 2 nurses to wrestle my boob in her mouth. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Love the decor. Sounds so beautiful! Can't wait to see finished pictures. :)

Anyone have gender scans coming up this week?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well technically my scan tomorrow is gender scan but we found out already lol... Technically the anomoly scan but same diff!:)


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who know what sex your baby is, I'm wondering if there's any truth in the old wives tale of how you carry baby shows what sex, as in like a basketball all out front is a boy, and girl is more across like a watermelon?
> 
> everyone said i was havin a girl because of the way i was carrying and the high heartrate. Also, ppl said because I was sick in the beginning it was a girl... but I am having a boy so I don't think thoe wives tales are good!Click to expand...

ive been crazy sick with all my boys including this one so old wives tale doesnt work on that lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I have to redo my anamoly scan probably at 24 weeks or so. I find out tomorrow. I have a Dr. Appt. I had it last Tuesday. But, tech couldn't get brain structures or kidneys. I also found out gender early at 14+4, but at my anamoly scan the tech said she couldn't tell until 20 weeks. Haha!


----------



## NellandZack

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ooops i meant IKEa we got it for 40$
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/chand.jpg
> 
> 
> then we got this carpet from ikea for 20$ (we have tan carpeting but it doesnt really go with the yellow and grey so we got a grey carpet to kinda cover it until we change her room around again.https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/carpet1.jpg
> 
> and ehre is the crib bedding from pottery barn we are ordering....
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/cribbing.jpg
> 
> the walls will be painted the same as in the crib bedding picture, except white will be on top and a lighter grey will be on the bottom, and we will have white molding in between to split the colors...
> 
> I also have been picking up photo frames and i will spray paint them that yellow color and also her lamp i have to find but will also spray paint that a soft yellow too... Im pretty crafty so I am sure it will turn out cute.. :) I was thinking yellow for the curtains as well...but i still have yet to find them!

Very very cute!! I almost went with the gray and yellow! :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies! :flower:

Any other team yellow-ers finding it hard?

We made the decision to keep it a suprise and I'm pleased that we have and everything but some days I just REALLY want to know whether it's a little boy or a little girl cooking away in there!

Is it the same for anyone else?


----------



## Betheney

For any of your girls who HASN'T shared the sex with family and friends, i heard of people throwing a "baby gender reveal party" where you make a cake either blue or pink and cover it in white icing, at the party you cut it open to discover the sex!!! all the guests get to join in. Some couples did it because one parent knew and one didn't. So the mother got to discover the gender at a party surrounded by friends and family, how emotional and how fun!! haha

Mrs Mel - The first time around i never really thought about the sex of the baby until i was like 35 weeks, i just didn't entertain the thoughts about what baby might be, i just figured "well finding out isn't an option so thinking about it is pointless". This time i find myself thinking about it alot more, but it's easier for me because i really enjoyed being yellow the first time around so i can easily say to myself "it's not worth finding out because you know how great it was finding out at birth last time". I also keep telling myself that if i was to find out i'd be genuinly dissapointed that i didn't wait till the end. That seems to keep the curious thoughts at bay. haha


----------



## DittyByrd

Have my scan in one hour. So nervous I could throw up. I had a nightmare last night that I had an ultrasound in front of a classroom and they found an atrial septal defect in the heart and told me the baby would need open heart surgery in utero. Ack! I hardly slept and am so happy this ultrasound is first thing in the morning. Will update later!


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> Have my scan in one hour. So nervous I could throw up. I had a nightmare last night that I had an ultrasound in front of a classroom and they found an atrial septal defect in the heart and told me the baby would need open heart surgery in utero. Ack! I hardly slept and am so happy this ultrasound is first thing in the morning. Will update later!

thinking about you! It's gonna go great. Can't wait to hear the good news and see pics of your peanut!


----------



## Lauren021406

nikki love your decor!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

so today is my first day back to work since June (I am a teachers assistant) when I left only 3 people knew I was preggo and I wonder if they will say anything today![IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/22w6d2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren, i think people MAYYYY have a hunch! hahahaha!!! You look adorable!


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin good, Lauren! Good luck on your first day back!


----------



## jrowenj

Looking at ideas for the baby shower. Anyone have any good ideas they wanna share??

I thought this was cute for a punch drink - https://tidymom.net/2011/ducky-baby-shower-punch/

I thought this was a cute idea too! https://tidymom.net/2011/ducky-baby-shower-punch/

Love this idea! https://www.etsy.com/listing/951618...ip_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Little J

hello ladies! 

Love the bump pics! 

and congrats on all the colored jelly beans!!

My 20 week anatomy scan is next week monday and my follow up 20 weeks Dr. apt is tuesday! I cant wait to see Braxton again! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Also, a fun game is to ask everyone to bring a photo from when they were a baby and everyone has to guess who is who


----------



## Betheney

I feel so out of the loop with you girls. Because its the second time around. I'm not buying any new items of clothes as all of Eva's one were gender neutral. No new baby furniture. I'm not having a baby shower. I'm not decorating the nursery as it will still be Evas room as the baby will be in our room. 

I feel like I can't join in with all the fun topics :-(


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney, I don't have a nursery for Boop either. We have three bedrooms in our house, but one is on the first floor (and I don't want to put myself or my kids on a different floor, and it's our office since I work from home). So we will have new crib bedding, but no nursery to decorate. Boop will spend the first few months in our room in a cradle, then move to the boys' room when sleeping through the night. We can't afford all new furniture, so Boop will be getting what we can buy used or what people give us. I will be having a shower, though, because my boys will be 7 by the time Boop comes and we have absolutely NOTHING left from when they were babies (we thought we were done). Maybe you can have a "sprinkle" to get like diapers and a few new accessories?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

This is also our second and we don't have to buy a lot of baby clothing as i am being given a lot, i am not having a baby shower i am however doing a nursery we are signing a new lease on our rental on Monday and we have been given permission to paint the back room (this will become Sienna's room) as it is the one room in the house that has not been painted since the last tenants lived here and we didn't get to do that with Christians so i am very excited about that :) we are buying a cot and other things like that but only because Christian is still using his


----------



## BlossomJ

oorweeistyin said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Nikki & DittyByrd. Hope your babies are well behaved & everything looks good!
> 
> MissMummy I'm so happy for you getting a pink bean! Yay! Think I feel a bit the same as you. I'd love a girl as already have DS but don't mind another boy. I have a feeling it's a boy again though! x
> 
> 
> Awe blossom, when is your scan? I'm the same, i'm absolutely convinced that this lo is a boy. I have a ds of 12 and would love a little girl but will be happy with a boy too. OH is the same, our anomoly scan is the 17th :happydance:Click to expand...

My scan is on the 10th, so less than a week now. I'm counting it down! Good luck for yours, not too far away either :D


----------



## Kaiecee

So here is a question were having a baby shower and I made a baby registry at babies r us but most things it says has to be bought online I have no idea why we have most of our stuff cuz dh won't stop buying baby all new stuff but how can u ask for gift cards without sounding tacky ?


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki love how ur decorating so cute


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> So here is a question were having a baby shower and I made a baby registry at babies r us but most things it says has to be bought online I have no idea why we have most of our stuff cuz dh won't stop buying baby all new stuff but how can u ask for gift cards without sounding tacky ?

you an actually register for gift cards! If you would rather gift cards than I would make your registry very small and not have much to choose from and then put gift cards on the registry


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## DittyByrd

My scan went well this morning. I was a hot mess of nerves. Total ultrasound time was probably close to an hour. Everything looked good and no concerns. I even got some 3D images. 

This baby is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I cried.
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-04_09-27-44_138.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kaiecee

So now that I've hit 20wks I've noticed baby moving less than the week before last week I felt it so often now I have to be relaxed to even feel anything I know some of u have gone through the same thing I just find it really fustrating !


----------



## jrowenj

Ditty - amazing picture :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on the good news love the pic


----------



## brieri1

We are barely buying anything. My husband is getting out of the military in November, so he wants to wait to buy until we have moved the 600 miles back home. 

Kind of funny thing happened, yesterday, my husband and I were watching this documentary about plastic bags. Out of the blue, he looks over at me and says, I think we should cloth diaper, but find one that's like changing a disposable diaper. So now we are purchasing BumGenius all in one, one size fits all cloth diapers... I'm not really sure how it came up, but ya. That's happening. 400 bucks for 18 diapers and a few other necessities for cloth diapering and we won't be paying another dime for diapers.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> We are barely buying anything. My husband is getting out of the military in November, so he wants to wait to buy until we have moved the 600 miles back home.
> 
> Kind of funny thing happened, yesterday, my husband and I were watching this documentary about plastic bags. Out of the blue, he looks over at me and says, I think we should cloth diaper, but find one that's like changing a disposable diaper. So now we are purchasing BumGenius all in one, one size fits all cloth diapers... I'm not really sure how it came up, but ya. That's happening. 400 bucks for 18 diapers and a few other necessities for cloth diapering and we won't be paying another dime for diapers.

I am thinking about doing cloth diapers too... i just dont know much about them.


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> I feel so out of the loop with you girls. Because its the second time around. I'm not buying any new items of clothes as all of Eva's one were gender neutral. No new baby furniture. I'm not having a baby shower. I'm not decorating the nursery as it will still be Evas room as the baby will be in our room.
> 
> I feel like I can't join in with all the fun topics :-(

I'm the same. We're hopefully going to be buying a new house in the next few months, so no nursary to decorate yet & I have loads of clothes from DS so there's no point buying much unless it's a girl. DS will also be long out of his cot by the time baby needs it, so there's very little we need.


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> We are barely buying anything. My husband is getting out of the military in November, so he wants to wait to buy until we have moved the 600 miles back home.
> 
> Kind of funny thing happened, yesterday, my husband and I were watching this documentary about plastic bags. Out of the blue, he looks over at me and says, I think we should cloth diaper, but find one that's like changing a disposable diaper. So now we are purchasing BumGenius all in one, one size fits all cloth diapers... I'm not really sure how it came up, but ya. That's happening. 400 bucks for 18 diapers and a few other necessities for cloth diapering and we won't be paying another dime for diapers.

https://www.pistachioproject.com/2012/01/cloth-diapers-101-starting-cloth.html


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> We are barely buying anything. My husband is getting out of the military in November, so he wants to wait to buy until we have moved the 600 miles back home.
> 
> Kind of funny thing happened, yesterday, my husband and I were watching this documentary about plastic bags. Out of the blue, he looks over at me and says, I think we should cloth diaper, but find one that's like changing a disposable diaper. So now we are purchasing BumGenius all in one, one size fits all cloth diapers... I'm not really sure how it came up, but ya. That's happening. 400 bucks for 18 diapers and a few other necessities for cloth diapering and we won't be paying another dime for diapers.
> 
> I am thinking about doing cloth diapers too... i just dont know much about them.Click to expand...

I did a huge amount of research into cloth diapering. I can't be bothered with prefolds and covers so I registered for BumGenius One-size pocket diapers on Diapers.com. The all-in-ones are most like a regular diaper and therefore super easy to use. The downside is they take forever to dry because all that padding and what not is not removable. 

I chose the pocket diapers because you can add additional inserts into the diaper for overnight use and separate the components for faster drying time. I also only chose the snap diapers because velcro in washing machines is a recipe for disaster.

I registered for 18 of them. They have an excellent resale value, even gently used, so if you hate them you will get your money back on EBay!

And FWIW, I don't think they fit newborns very well so you will still need lots of disposables early on!


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> We are barely buying anything. My husband is getting out of the military in November, so he wants to wait to buy until we have moved the 600 miles back home.
> 
> Kind of funny thing happened, yesterday, my husband and I were watching this documentary about plastic bags. Out of the blue, he looks over at me and says, I think we should cloth diaper, but find one that's like changing a disposable diaper. So now we are purchasing BumGenius all in one, one size fits all cloth diapers... I'm not really sure how it came up, but ya. That's happening. 400 bucks for 18 diapers and a few other necessities for cloth diapering and we won't be paying another dime for diapers.
> 
> I am thinking about doing cloth diapers too... i just dont know much about them.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm.... i dunno... it sounds like a major pain in the ass
> I did a huge amount of research into cloth diapering. I can't be bothered with prefolds and covers so I registered for BumGenius One-size pocket diapers on Diapers.com. The all-in-ones are most like a regular diaper and therefore super easy to use. The downside is they take forever to dry because all that padding and what not is not removable.
> 
> I chose the pocket diapers because you can add additional inserts into the diaper for overnight use and separate the components for faster drying time. I also only chose the snap diapers because velcro in washing machines is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I registered for 18 of them. They have an excellent resale value, even gently used, so if you hate them you will get your money back on EBay!
> 
> And FWIW, I don't think they fit newborns very well so you will still need lots of disposables early on!Click to expand...


I dunno... it sounds like a major pain in the ass!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Kaiecee the same thing happened to me when I hit 20 weeks, baby suddenly went very, very still after crazy movememnts the weeks before. Got me a little worried but I figured he was just having a growth spurt. He started wriggling away again soon after.


----------



## jrowenj

kaiecee - I have had on and off days since about 20 weeks... sometimes he goes 3-4 days without moving... no worries


----------



## mellywelly

I've just had 3 days with very little movement, until yesterday afternoon and it went crazy and has hardly stopped for the past 24 hours!

I've bought a new pram/car seat, but thats it, have everything else, and the 'nursery' is already pale green, so just leaving it as it is.


----------



## Little J

I just realized im out of the nasty wierd fruit! now onto the cool ones :happydance:

Today im going to get our cake designed/picked out for our baby shower Nov. 10th! im so excited with how creative they can get, and how FLIPPING good its going to be, yum!


----------



## sassy_mom

Jrowen - check this out. These are the ones we are using. 

https://www.gdiapers.com/shop/?gclid=CPqO1vOXnLICFZSC7Qod-AcAiA

There is the cloth insert option and also an insert that is biodegradable and you can flush it or even use it in compost for gardening. They dry really quickly (if you are using the cloth insert) .... check out the videos .. they were really helpful to me. I have a few friends that love their cloth diapers and they used the gdiaper brand. 

We are going to do cloth while at home and when we need to go out, use the biodegradable ones. :thumbup: I bought the first set of diaper covers already and they are cute.


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd said:


> My scan went well this morning. I was a hot mess of nerves. Total ultrasound time was probably close to an hour. Everything looked good and no concerns. I even got some 3D images.
> 
> This baby is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I cried.

So glad everything went well :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I wouldn't be doing all the new buying if I hadn't gotten rid of everything from DD. We really thought we weren't going to have any more children so we gave everything away. I did find her bumbo chair and her crib. As for little things, there was a pair of tennis shoes and a dress. Everything else has been given away to friends and family. Which I don't mind having new stuff even if we are having another girl but had I known we would change our minds, I think I would have held on to some things a little longer. lol! 

My best friend had her baby back on Thursday and we went last night to see him. She had a scheduled c-section as her first son was delivered by c-section and they said this one would weigh about what her other son did, close to 8 pounds maybe a little less...they pulled him out and he weighed 9lbs!!! She had a lot of family over yesterday so I didn't get to hold him much but he sure was a cutie. I told her I would wait until things calmed down more and come back so I could see them more.


----------



## duckytwins

Does anyone else have the problem that the kicks/movements they are getting hurt?


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone else have the problem that the kicks/movements they are getting hurt?


I get sore spots from where she likes to punch and kick in the same place over and over.


----------



## Lauren021406

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone else have the problem that the kicks/movements they are getting hurt?

Some of them do!!


----------



## Little J

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone else have the problem that the kicks/movements they are getting hurt?

His kicks dont hurt, but i think sometimes he does kick and i feel somtimes like my cervix twinges/tingles (like quick little bee stings) or somthing of that sort... it lasts like 5 seconds and it stops, i was assuming its him kicking my lower part and causing that feeling?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellababy.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellamad.jpg

Ella is doing perfectly! And yes she is stillllll a girl lol... heart is perfect, spine is perfect, no cleft palates! Looks great.. i will now have ultrasounds every month due to my Diabetes but heyyyy all the more to see my peanut! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Awww so cute Nikki! Glad the scan went well & she's still a she! :D


----------



## DittyByrd

YAY NIKKI! Great news all around today!


----------



## Little J

awesome Nikki!


I keep thinking "what if my LO isnt a boy anymore?!" haha considering we have bought so much boy stuff already!

But honestly.... how can things change that much after seeing a strict wee wee and his little package.. or what the tech liked to call his "turtle" haha


----------



## Little J

ok, this is SO totally wierd... but im curious if this has happened to any of you..

the past week or so, my left ear feels as if there is water stuck in it or somthing as i keep hearing my pulse on that side. Its not really muffled, but feels like it kinda is. I tried plugging my nose and blowing to try and "pop" it like you do in higher altitude, i always clean my ears out with Q tips (gently of course) and there isnt any water in there, i dont understand whats going on with it! its annoying!


----------



## Kaiecee

nikki 
congrats happy to hear ur little girl is perfect :) jealous that u get a u/s every month 

love the pics


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to hear all the good news about the scans!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey sassy I was thinking maybe the weight gain could be related to diabetes? Have you done the gestational diabetes test yet?


----------



## els1022

Little J said:


> ok, this is SO totally wierd... but im curious if this has happened to any of you..
> 
> the past week or so, my left ear feels as if there is water stuck in it or somthing as i keep hearing my pulse on that side. Its not really muffled, but feels like it kinda is. I tried plugging my nose and blowing to try and "pop" it like you do in higher altitude, i always clean my ears out with Q tips (gently of course) and there isnt any water in there, i dont understand whats going on with it! its annoying!

Wow the EXACT same thing is happening to me as I type! It is very annoying! Is your blood pressure ok? That's the first thing people say to me when I mention it. Mine is fine, 108/60 at the last checkup. I'm thinking it might be wax buildup? I've never had that problem before...


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow - I go on the 13th to do that test.


----------



## brieri1

Hey, ladies with other children, do I need to get an infant car seat, or will getting a convertible one that does rear facing for 5 pounds and up do the trick? Car seats are so expensive and its worth the expense for safety, but not to get two different car seats in the first year if just getting a convertible is plenty.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hope all your gestational diabetes tests come back negative!!! I have been living with type 1 diabetes for 11 years(although very different from gestational diabetes) and its a pain in the rear. However, if you do come back positive I can help all of you who need it. I also teach anatomy and a basic nutrition course so if your looking for some alternatives to eating better so your sugar doesn't run through the roof I can def help you :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha ohhhhhh and i was told I have an anterior and posterior placenta!!! Like WTF!? lol.. it curves around my right side and baby loves to lean up against it and stomp on my cervix haha..


----------



## Lauren021406

have any of you girls not had a big appetite lately?


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> Hey, ladies with other children, do I need to get an infant car seat, or will getting a convertible one that does rear facing for 5 pounds and up do the trick? Car seats are so expensive and its worth the expense for safety, but not to get two different car seats in the first year if just getting a convertible is plenty.

I posted the questions weeks ago on FB for my FB moms out there. The few moms who carry/sling said just the convertible seat. However, all the other moms said the infant seat is indispensable because you don't want to wake a sleeping baby to remove them from a seat and they are more convenient for going out to eat, shopping, etc. 

I have decided on infant carrier then seat.


----------



## ARuppe716

We did infant seat first as well... There seem to be a lot of reviews out there from moms who dislike how big the convertible seat is around a small infant. The infant carrier is designed to support them the right way...


----------



## Lillian33

Ditty and Nikki, so pleased your scans went well :)

Ditty, you're so well researched on things!! Thanks for the diaper and car seat info and to all the other ladies for the cloth diaper discussion, definitely interested in that too, just after the first few months I think!

Nikki, I would love to find out what you know about nutrition! My gestational diabetes test came back negative - phew - but I still would like to try and not put on too much weight :)

Hope everyone is feeling well and you northern hemisphere ladies are enjoying the last few weeks of warm weather! I am looking forward to some summer sun down here!

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks Nikki! I'm hoping it comes back negative. My grandmother has lived with it for 17 years now. She does insulin shots but has managed her diet very well and I learned a lot from her just about eating healthy and portion control. I'm not big on sweets ... actually this baby is making me despise sweets so thankfully that won't be an issue if the test came around to be positive. I did some reading about gestational diabetes and the only thing that seems to up my risk is that I do have family members with it. Hopefully the weight that has come on like crazy is just nothing major. But if it is GD, sorry if I bombard you with questions. :haha:

As for the car seat discussion, I'm in agreement about getting the infant one because when you go out, you just don't want to have to wake them up or if you go to a restaurant, they need somewhere to be until they can sit up properly. I plan on having a sling too and seeing how it works. I especially want the sling for when we do our grocery shopping because I remember having to put DD's car seat with the groceries because I was too short to see over it if it was up in the front part. :haha:
We actually bought a convertible one when she got older and still ended up buying a different booster that she has now ... so I don't know that convertibles are worth it. We gave the booster to her cousin so it went to a good home but I think overall it ended up being a waste of money. 

Appetite ... mine is not big during lunch time or dinner. I do get hungry but I can't seem to eat much, however breakfast is when I am the hungriest and I like to have a little more than just cereal. Before cereal was fine, but now I like to make scrambled eggs and biscuits. I suppose baby making me lactose intolerant doesn't help on the cereal front any. I did try the Soymilk they have out and while it doesn't taste bad, it is just so different I'm not too fond of it. Unless it is the chocolate soymilk. Now that is YUMMY! But that would make cereal taste weird. haha!

I am ready for fall! Bring on the cool weather. It has been nightmarishly hot this year. YUCK! I'm ready for boots and sweaters! Well .... I may just go with the boots as I sweat bad enough now. hahaha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh not a problem!! I take insulin too, boo!


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> Lookin good, La Mere!

Thank you ducky!


Betheney said:


> Great pics la mere, is that where you live? Scenery looks nice!

Thank you Betheney! Yes, that was taken in front of our temporary home. But hubby and FIL.have gotten a lot done.for.getting the roof on in the past few days!


jrowenj said:


> Aj - GORGEOUS PIC!!!
> 
> La Mere - beautiful bump!!
> 
> Snow - take it easy! Glad everything is OK!

Thanks, Jaime!



DittyByrd said:


> My scan went well this morning. I was a hot mess of nerves. Total ultrasound time was probably close to an hour. Everything looked good and no concerns. I even got some 3D images.
> 
> This baby is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I cried.

Lovely pic ditty!

As for the cloth diaper discussion, i've used cloth diapers with Rayven since she was 2 weeks old. Prefolds,flats and covers. Used disposables first week because we didn't have our washer yet. It might be a little inconvenient, but I love cloth diapering and will be cloth diapering with the new baby as well.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Just popping in whilst we are away, missing this thread but it's taken me ages to catch up!

Loving all the new belly pics and gorgeous scans and congrats on all the gender reveals.

So we bought our travel system on Monday, we've gone for a quinny buzz which we've had our eyes on for a while to be honest, should be delivered next week. Also got the bits to finish the nursery off, lampshade etc.

We are now at my inlaws and my fil has really upset me. We arrived and he said to DH you look like you've lost weight, DH hubby said no but Sonia lost alot earlier on with sickness etc, fil said it doesnt look like it, looks like she's piled it all on. I was shocked but just pointed to my belly and brushed it off. We then go out for dinner and on the way he asks if l be ok walking around tomorrow with all this weight. And then to top it all off in a packed pub he says go sit down and take ALL that weight off your feet. I said in front of everyone you may as well just get my a wheel barrow and push me around, I'm only pregnant for gods sake! He really upset me, once I can take but three insults is taking the p*ss! 

I've only gained about 8lb of the weight I lost and am still less than when I feel.


----------



## CharlieO

els1022 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ok, this is SO totally wierd... but im curious if this has happened to any of you..
> 
> the past week or so, my left ear feels as if there is water stuck in it or somthing as i keep hearing my pulse on that side. Its not really muffled, but feels like it kinda is. I tried plugging my nose and blowing to try and "pop" it like you do in higher altitude, i always clean my ears out with Q tips (gently of course) and there isnt any water in there, i dont understand whats going on with it! its annoying!
> 
> Wow the EXACT same thing is happening to me as I type! It is very annoying! Is your blood pressure ok? That's the first thing people say to me when I mention it. Mine is fine, 108/60 at the last checkup. I'm thinking it might be wax buildup? I've never had that problem before...Click to expand...

Hey - Relax - totally normal! I've had it since we found out we are expecting - it was one of the symptoms that made me test!! It's called pulsile tinitus, and its just becuase you have a higher blood volume when you're pregnant. Theres more blood, and if a blood vestle is near enough to your ear drum you can hear it. It goes away after baby arrives. I know it can be annoying, but theres nothing wrong - so thats a plus! x


----------



## CharlieO

Omg its finally scan day! I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Charlie! What time is the scan? x


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just popping in whilst we are away, missing this thread but it's taken me ages to catch up!
> 
> Loving all the new belly pics and gorgeous scans and congrats on all the gender reveals.
> 
> So we bought our travel system on Monday, we've gone for a quinny buzz which we've had our eyes on for a while to be honest, should be delivered next week. Also got the bits to finish the nursery off, lampshade etc.
> 
> We are now at my inlaws and my fil has really upset me. We arrived and he said to DH you look like you've lost weight, DH hubby said no but Sonia lost alot earlier on with sickness etc, fil said it doesnt look like it, looks like she's piled it all on. I was shocked but just pointed to my belly and brushed it off. We then go out for dinner and on the way he asks if l be ok walking around tomorrow with all this weight. And then to top it all off in a packed pub he says go sit down and take ALL that weight off your feet. I said in front of everyone you may as well just get my a wheel barrow and push me around, I'm only pregnant for gods sake! He really upset me, once I can take but three insults is taking the p*ss!
> 
> I've only gained about 8lb of the weight I lost and am still less than when I feel.

Oh gosh Sonia im so sorry he treated you like that - how awful, makes me mad that people even think it's ok to say things to that to anyone, let alone someone carrying their grandchild!!?? :growlmad: Did your DH hear these comments? Hope you both have the strength to just ignore his ridiculousness and try and enjoy the rest of your holiday :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I just have to share I had a very bad day today and then I was looking on Facebook at my local buy swap sell baby/toddler and someone was selling the pram that I had my heart set on buy had decided was to much right now (around AU$700) and they only want AU$400 it comes with the pram and toddler seat a rain cover and a bassanet attachment for it they are going to hold it for me for 2 weeks I am so happy it made my whole day hehe


----------



## BlossomJ

I totally agree Sonia. Is he normally that insensitive? If it were me I think I would say something, or get DH to have a word so it doesn't continue, but then he'd know it had got to you I guess. Grrrr, how rude! :growlmad:


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> I just have to share I had a very bad day today and then I was looking on Facebook at my local buy swap sell baby/toddler and someone was selling the pram that I had my heart set on buy had decided was to much right now (around AU$700) and they only want AU$400 it comes with the pram and toddler seat a rain cover and a bassanet attachment for it they are going to hold it for me for 2 weeks I am so happy it made my whole day hehe

That's great! I love it when something totally unexpected happens to cheer you up. Hope your day continues this way!


----------



## BlossomJ

Well I'm now off for an hour long meeting with the bank & have no childcare so DS is coming too... Should be interesting! Luckily DH does his business banking there so they are normally super nice to us. Dread to think what's going to be going through their heads as DS starts pulling at the wires on their computer though! Wish me luck!


----------



## CharlieO

Scan was ace! Got to see bump putting it's feet behind its ears a lot.

The scan tech was not 100% but she's pretty sure we're having a boy! Can i have a Blue Jelly Bean please Betheny?

I am so unbelievably happy! :D


----------



## Lillian33

CharlieO said:


> Scan was ace! Got to see bump putting it's feet behind its ears a lot.
> 
> The scan tech was not 100% but she's pretty sure we're having a boy! Can i have a Blue Jelly Bean please Betheny?
> 
> I am so unbelievably happy! :D

Congrats on your gorgeous boy CharlieO!!! Go team blue!!!!!

xx


----------



## Little J

els1022 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ok, this is SO totally wierd... but im curious if this has happened to any of you..
> 
> the past week or so, my left ear feels as if there is water stuck in it or somthing as i keep hearing my pulse on that side. Its not really muffled, but feels like it kinda is. I tried plugging my nose and blowing to try and "pop" it like you do in higher altitude, i always clean my ears out with Q tips (gently of course) and there isnt any water in there, i dont understand whats going on with it! its annoying!
> 
> Wow the EXACT same thing is happening to me as I type! It is very annoying! Is your blood pressure ok? That's the first thing people say to me when I mention it. Mine is fine, 108/60 at the last checkup. I'm thinking it might be wax buildup? I've never had that problem before...Click to expand...

Everytime i go in for my check-ups its totally normal. Maybe wax build up? but i clean my ears everyday! Its wierd bc some days its worse than others, i feel. Maybe at my Dr. apt tuesday ill ask the Dr. to just check my ear quick haha


----------



## Little J

congrats charlie! how exciting for team BLUE!

Thanks for the input on the whole ear/pulse thing! Im glad to know its normal! haha such an odd symptom tho


----------



## CharlieO

Little J said:


> congrats charlie! how exciting for team BLUE!
> 
> Thanks for the input on the whole ear/pulse thing! Im glad to know its normal! haha such an odd symptom tho


Thanks! very excited to start buying!

It is an odd one! I sometimes find it makes it hard to get to sleep, even now i can hear it! It's always my right ear, never my left. I told me midwife, and she said it was increased blood flow. So mention it, but dont worry! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats, Charlie!!!!!!!!

Sonia - don't let your FIL's stupid comments bother you :hugs:

As far as the infant carrier. I am definitely getting one! It's very nice to be able to pop baby out of the car in the carrier if they are asleep!


----------



## jrowenj

is anyone nervous about getting really bad stretch marks after pregnancy?


----------



## duckytwins

I have terrible stretch marks on all my "B" parts (butt, boobs, belly) :haha: 

They are pretty bad, but there's nothing I can do about them and they will always remind me of my amazing kids! I don't really mind them too much.


----------



## jrowenj

i don't wanna seem vain... but it definitely scares me... ughh.. I need to get over it


----------



## duckytwins

They say to moisturize, but if you are predetermined to get them, there's nothing you can do about it. That special cream they sell doesn't work. I slathered myself so silly with it, I practically slid off chairs, when pg with the boys, and I still got them.


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> They say to moisturize, but if you are predetermined to get them, there's nothing you can do about it. That special cream they sell doesn't work. I slathered myself so silly with it, I practically slid off chairs, when pg with the boys, and I still got them.

I have some on my boobs and thighs just from growing from teen to adult so Im sur im gonna get the


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> Hey, ladies with other children, do I need to get an infant car seat, or will getting a convertible one that does rear facing for 5 pounds and up do the trick? Car seats are so expensive and its worth the expense for safety, but not to get two different car seats in the first year if just getting a convertible is plenty.

Honestly I prefer the infant car seat. I think it's easy enough to carry them in and out of the car and they don't get disturbed if they're sleeping. One benefit I found was when I had dd I lived in a colder climate then I do now and I could just open the door and put the carseat onto the base. There was no fussing around when it was 10* below zero. Also if you had to make a quick trip to the store you just unlock the seat from the base an lock onto the cart. I do have one of the carseats that are rear and forward facing and are good from 5lbs but I didn't purchase that til dd was old enough to be forward facing. I plan on buying a travel system so it will be infant car seat and stroller. 

I do want to add that I never bought one of the mobi wraps so I don't have any experience with them and whether or not it's a hassle to take baby from a seat to the wrap. But like I said that wouldn't be an option for me living in the cold climate. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

I had zero stretch marks til the last week of my pregnancy with dd, I begged my dr to induce me at 39weeks. He induced me at 39weeks 6days. And I had developed a few lovely stretch marks in that time. Thankfully they're not very noticeable BUT they are super sensitive to the touch. :shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...

So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!

I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!

if shes paying for it, she can invite whoever she wants! haha but then again, it wouldnt be bad to mention you wanted to keep it low key as well if u wanted (take it as a compliment tho, it shows shes SUPER excited for you) plus... u get more gifts! 

Strech marks dont really run in the family. I dont have any yet even tho my belly is getting quite big, but i just started using lotion after i shower bc im getting the belly itchies already...

even when i had large boobies i didnt have stretch marks, but after my reduction they were smaller... and now they grew back to the size they were! and bc of that there are some small stretch marks here and there, but nothing bad.... i guess this is what i get for getting the reduction BEFORE having kids!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!

If she's paying and her friends want to come then I'd just sit there and smile while opening their gifts. :rofl: I'm not sure how old the friends are but if they're not tech savvy enough to figure out how to do the registries maybe have her list a few things you want/ need in their invites. :shrug: good luck.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!

OMG same here!!! Its not even his fam its her friends who she doesnt even see but once a year and then she expects my mom to split everything with her.. all the people on my side are my close close friends or my family, and my moms one best friend.... theres 93 people on the list! WTF!


----------



## DittyByrd

I need to share a story with you guys that is really bothering me. 

I made several posts to FB in the last couple of days about being nervous about my anomaly scan and then with the good results and picture yesterday accompanied by a caption that said "Clean bill of health! Relieved and Excited!"

I got a private message from a distant friend who is never on FB and recently had a baby with a congenital heart defect. The baby is 4 months old and has had 2 open heart surgeries. 

She approached the message with "I don't want to upset you or scare you BUT...." I knew this wasn't going to be good. Here are some snippets:


"All the posts and comments on the anatomy us on how thank god it's normal and then people saying its always normal really upset me." - I didn't write anything about how scans are always normal. I know better. All I wrote was I was really nervous prior to scan and that scan was normal and I was relieved afterwards. And the folks who posted things about "of course it was normal" were just being encouraging!

"Anyway I just wanted to say something bc no doubt u have a friend u don't even know if that has been through something u may not even know"

"And these post made me so upset."

Am I not to post anything about my pregnancy if it is going well for fear of upsetting someone who can't get pregnant/lost a baby/has an ill child? 
I am supposed to feel guilty for a normal anatomy scan?
I am supposed to feel guilty because your baby is sick and so far mine is not?

This really upset me. I understand she can be jealous and rightfully so. I find it inappropriate to even tell me she's unhappy with my joyful post. But to imply that I might be hurting other people because my pregnancy is healthier than hers is what really bothers me and that my posts are somehow inappropriate makes me so annoyed I want to cry.


----------



## CharlieO

DittyByrd said:


> I need to share a story with you guys that is really bothering me.
> 
> I made several posts to FB in the last couple of days about being nervous about my anomaly scan and then with the good results and picture yesterday accompanied by a caption that said "Clean bill of health! Relieved and Excited!"
> 
> I got a private message from a distant friend who is never on FB and recently had a baby with a congenital heart defect. The baby is 4 months old and has had 2 open heart surgeries.
> 
> She approached the message with "I don't want to upset you or scare you BUT...." I knew this wasn't going to be good. Here are some snippets:
> 
> 
> "All the posts and comments on the anatomy us on how thank god it's normal and then people saying its always normal really upset me." - I didn't write anything about how scans are always normal. I know better. All I wrote was I was really nervous prior to scan and that scan was normal and I was relieved afterwards. And the folks who posted things about "of course it was normal" were just being encouraging!
> 
> "Anyway I just wanted to say something bc no doubt u have a friend u don't even know if that has been through something u may not even know"
> 
> "And these post made me so upset."
> 
> Am I not to post anything about my pregnancy if it is going well for fear of upsetting someone who can't get pregnant/lost a baby/has an ill child?
> I am supposed to feel guilty for a normal anatomy scan?
> I am supposed to feel guilty because your baby is sick and so far mine is not?
> 
> This really upset me. I understand she can be jealous and rightfully so. I find it inappropriate to even tell me she's unhappy with my joyful post. But to imply that I might be hurting other people because my pregnancy is healthier than hers is what really bothers me and that my posts are somehow inappropriate makes me so annoyed I want to cry.

Firstly, try not to let it get to you, i do appriciate that its easier said than done. If you want to go back, tell her that whilst you understand shes had a hard time, you dont feel what you posted was "in your face" and that whilst you feel dreadful that her child is going through something awful, it doesnt give her the right to be insensitive about your worries and concerns.

It sounds like shes got a bit of tunnel vision with this, and she's focusing on it because it means so much to her. Respond gently but firmly, or not at all. Just try to be the better person, and when all is said and done focus on the fact that your scan was A-OK, because thats the important bit. x


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!
> 
> if shes paying for it, she can invite whoever she wants! haha but then again, it wouldnt be bad to mention you wanted to keep it low key as well if u wanted (take it as a compliment tho, it shows shes SUPER excited for you) plus... u get more gifts!
> 
> Strech marks dont really run in the family. I dont have any yet even tho my belly is getting quite big, but i just started using lotion after i shower bc im getting the belly itchies already...
> 
> even when i had large boobies i didnt have stretch marks, but after my reduction they were smaller... and now they grew back to the size they were! and bc of that there are some small stretch marks here and there, but nothing bad.... i guess this is what i get for getting the reduction BEFORE having kids!Click to expand...

She isn't paying for it!!! My mom is paying and its at a restaurant!!!! His MIL didn't even ask me if there is a limit or anything she just put HER FRIENDS on the list. One of the friends is my husbands ex girlfriends MOM!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!
> 
> OMG same here!!! Its not even his fam its her friends who she doesnt even see but once a year and then she expects my mom to split everything with her.. all the people on my side are my close close friends or my family, and my moms one best friend.... theres 93 people on the list! WTF!Click to expand...

I just dont understand people! It was one thing when she did this at my wedding... but this is celebrating my BABY... its such a personal thing! My mom is paying for the shower and its a catered event at a hall so you would think MIL would ask how many ppl can she invite. And I don't understand why there is a THREE YEAR OLD on the list!


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!
> 
> OMG same here!!! Its not even his fam its her friends who she doesnt even see but once a year and then she expects my mom to split everything with her.. all the people on my side are my close close friends or my family, and my moms one best friend.... theres 93 people on the list! WTF!Click to expand...
> 
> I just dont understand people! It was one thing when she did this at my wedding... but this is celebrating my BABY... its such a personal thing! My mom is paying for the shower and its a catered event at a hall so you would think MIL would ask how many ppl can she invite. And I don't understand why there is a THREE YEAR OLD on the list!Click to expand...


Ok so go over her list and count out the acceptable amount of people (people you actually want) and invite them. Or you tell her you planned on a more intimate event and she's allowed x amount of people or she can pay $$$ per person to have them come. It's totally a different ball game since she's not paying. Tell her she can throw a party at her place for the unwanted. I mean the extras. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> I need to share a story with you guys that is really bothering me.
> 
> I made several posts to FB in the last couple of days about being nervous about my anomaly scan and then with the good results and picture yesterday accompanied by a caption that said "Clean bill of health! Relieved and Excited!"
> 
> I got a private message from a distant friend who is never on FB and recently had a baby with a congenital heart defect. The baby is 4 months old and has had 2 open heart surgeries.
> 
> She approached the message with "I don't want to upset you or scare you BUT...." I knew this wasn't going to be good. Here are some snippets:
> 
> 
> "All the posts and comments on the anatomy us on how thank god it's normal and then people saying its always normal really upset me." - I didn't write anything about how scans are always normal. I know better. All I wrote was I was really nervous prior to scan and that scan was normal and I was relieved afterwards. And the folks who posted things about "of course it was normal" were just being encouraging!
> 
> "Anyway I just wanted to say something bc no doubt u have a friend u don't even know if that has been through something u may not even know"
> 
> "And these post made me so upset."
> 
> Am I not to post anything about my pregnancy if it is going well for fear of upsetting someone who can't get pregnant/lost a baby/has an ill child?
> I am supposed to feel guilty for a normal anatomy scan?
> I am supposed to feel guilty because your baby is sick and so far mine is not?
> 
> This really upset me. I understand she can be jealous and rightfully so. I find it inappropriate to even tell me she's unhappy with my joyful post. But to imply that I might be hurting other people because my pregnancy is healthier than hers is what really bothers me and that my posts are somehow inappropriate makes me so annoyed I want to cry.

Unfortunately, this woman is feeling a bit of bitterness because her baby is sick. I know when I had my miscarriage, I felt the same way that she did when I would read peoples posts about being pregnant or their children, but even though it burned me with bitterness and jealousy, I did understand that these women are just living their individual lives and excited about what is happening in their lives and are sharing it with their friends on FB. I think it was very selfish that she took her bitterness out on you. Maybe you can write her back and say that you are very sorry for what she is going through, but that your experience is separate from hers. I dont know. she put you in such an awkward position and it's really selfish that she did that. To be honest, I would just ignore the message and Iwouldn't comment back. If you never see her and youre just in touch via FB than leave it at that. She should be happy knowing from experience how difficult it is to have an ill child and she should be happy for you that your baby is healthy


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!
> 
> OMG same here!!! Its not even his fam its her friends who she doesnt even see but once a year and then she expects my mom to split everything with her.. all the people on my side are my close close friends or my family, and my moms one best friend.... theres 93 people on the list! WTF!Click to expand...
> 
> I just dont understand people! It was one thing when she did this at my wedding... but this is celebrating my BABY... its such a personal thing! My mom is paying for the shower and its a catered event at a hall so you would think MIL would ask how many ppl can she invite. And I don't understand why there is a THREE YEAR OLD on the list!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so go over her list and count out the acceptable amount of people (people you actually want) and invite them. Or you tell her you planned on a more intimate event and she's allowed x amount of people or she can pay $$$ per person to have them come. It's totally a different ball game since she's not paying. Tell her she can throw a party at her place for the unwanted. I mean the extras. :haha:Click to expand...

HAHAHA unwanted... I guess the thing I am most annoyed about is that she didn't even ASK... she just sends her list over knowing that my mom is paying for it! I don't know why she doesnt understand that all your neighbors shouldn't be celebrating my baby.. its just weird haha


----------



## JCh

DittyByrd said:


> I need to share a story with you guys that is really bothering me.
> 
> I made several posts to FB in the last couple of days about being nervous about my anomaly scan and then with the good results and picture yesterday accompanied by a caption that said "Clean bill of health! Relieved and Excited!"
> 
> I got a private message from a distant friend who is never on FB and recently had a baby with a congenital heart defect. The baby is 4 months old and has had 2 open heart surgeries.
> 
> She approached the message with "I don't want to upset you or scare you BUT...." I knew this wasn't going to be good. Here are some snippets:
> 
> 
> "All the posts and comments on the anatomy us on how thank god it's normal and then people saying its always normal really upset me." - I didn't write anything about how scans are always normal. I know better. All I wrote was I was really nervous prior to scan and that scan was normal and I was relieved afterwards. And the folks who posted things about "of course it was normal" were just being encouraging!
> 
> "Anyway I just wanted to say something bc no doubt u have a friend u don't even know if that has been through something u may not even know"
> 
> "And these post made me so upset."
> 
> Am I not to post anything about my pregnancy if it is going well for fear of upsetting someone who can't get pregnant/lost a baby/has an ill child?
> I am supposed to feel guilty for a normal anatomy scan?
> I am supposed to feel guilty because your baby is sick and so far mine is not?
> 
> This really upset me. I understand she can be jealous and rightfully so. I find it inappropriate to even tell me she's unhappy with my joyful post. But to imply that I might be hurting other people because my pregnancy is healthier than hers is what really bothers me and that my posts are somehow inappropriate makes me so annoyed I want to cry.

So I have a very close gf who went through the heart defect thing (didn't know until the baby was born) followed by heart surgery - however - these are RARE to occur and I don't see anything wrong with posting that things went/ are going well....
Try and stay diplomatic in ur approach since u don't want to get into a big fight - stick to saying something like - thanks for letting me know ur feelings, I am certainly not trying to rub anything in someones face and while I understand that there can be risks still - I'm trying to show my excitement and share the information with family/ friends. I'm very sorry ur situation was different and do understand that people have unfortunate things happen in their lives but it's not my responsibility to shelter them or not post happy news. FB does have options so that u don't see certain peoples posts and if someone were uncomfortable, I'd like them to use that option. Thanks for letting me know ur concerns.
- Obviously u can choose how to write it, but I wanted to give an example of how to avoid the conflict and yet state ur feelings.....

It sucks when someone has to be a total buzz kill and take away the special moment.
Try and look past it, u can get caught up on anything. Should u not wish ur own parent a happy bday since others have lost their parents? There are lots of things that u COULD post that COULD upset someone. Good luck. I would suggest setting ur fb to not show her everything....


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> She isn't paying for it!!! My mom is paying and its at a restaurant!!!! His MIL didn't even ask me if there is a limit or anything she just put HER FRIENDS on the list. One of the friends is my husbands ex girlfriends MOM!

Hey Jamie, I have a feeling I'll be dealing with the same issue at mine - even at wedding she complained about how it's not enough people, blah blah blah.... We did add a few extras but let her know a CLEAR number we needed to abide by.
For my shower that my mom is throwing, she's only going to invite some of the family members and not give an option for them to invite people since they could just throw their own shower. Not sure how to approach it exactly but either let her know a limit or suggest that she throw her own shower? People seem to forget how much it costs to feed people....


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> She isn't paying for it!!! My mom is paying and its at a restaurant!!!! His MIL didn't even ask me if there is a limit or anything she just put HER FRIENDS on the list. One of the friends is my husbands ex girlfriends MOM!
> 
> Hey Jamie, I have a feeling I'll be dealing with the same issue at mine - even at wedding she complained about how it's not enough people, blah blah blah.... We did add a few extras but let her know a CLEAR number we needed to abide by.
> For my shower that my mom is throwing, she's only going to invite some of the family members and not give an option for them to invite people since they could just throw their own shower. Not sure how to approach it exactly but either let her know a limit or suggest that she throw her own shower? People seem to forget how much it costs to feed people....Click to expand...

people are so weird... like you, this hapened at my wedding too. My parent's guest list was like 25 people and her list was like 60 people. She invites her neighbors and friends that I don't even know. At my bridal shower, she was intoduing me to people that she invited to my shower!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> people are so weird... like you, this hapened at my wedding too. My parent's guest list was like 25 people and her list was like 60 people. She invites her neighbors and friends that I don't even know. At my bridal shower, she was intoduing me to people that she invited to my shower!

Will r DH talk to her about it? Or does he avoid "getting in the middle"?


----------



## Betheney

MissMummy2Be said:


> I just have to share I had a very bad day today and then I was looking on Facebook at my local buy swap sell baby/toddler and someone was selling the pram that I had my heart set on buy had decided was to much right now (around AU$700) and they only want AU$400 it comes with the pram and toddler seat a rain cover and a bassanet attachment for it they are going to hold it for me for 2 weeks I am so happy it made my whole day hehe

What pram was it?


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> people are so weird... like you, this hapened at my wedding too. My parent's guest list was like 25 people and her list was like 60 people. She invites her neighbors and friends that I don't even know. At my bridal shower, she was intoduing me to people that she invited to my shower!
> 
> Will r DH talk to her about it? Or does he avoid "getting in the middle"?Click to expand...

he will talk to her about it... he loves confrontation hahahah!

I just dont want her to be upset with me


----------



## JCh

MIL's.... ohh the joys.....


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> MIL's.... ohh the joys.....

she gave us so much shit about not having kids at the wedding too... there are 21 kids... that would have been chaos! 

Anyway, thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## sassy_mom

With DD I had two showers thankfully because my MIL invited distant family I had never ever met .... these people were lovely but it was weird going hi nice to meet you and thank you for bringing a perfect stranger a gift. haha! I think people like that should be in charge of their own showers. Then they wouldn't want to do so much when they have to foot the bill. I would definitely let her know that there is a limit and tell her no children. I had to send out a message to the girls I know telling them no kids mainly because my SIL has hell raisers that I do not want interrupting my party. She won't control him and I would have to throw him out the window or something. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> MIL's.... ohh the joys.....
> 
> she gave us so much shit about not having kids at the wedding too... there are 21 kids... that would have been chaos!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me rant!Click to expand...

WOA! 21! No way! Children, like men have no interest in things that aren't about them. hahaha! I'm sending DH and DD out for a date during my shower. As wonderful as she is, she would get super bored after about 10 minutes and I want to be able to enjoy my party.


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on the new blue jellybean!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> MIL's.... ohh the joys.....
> 
> she gave us so much shit about not having kids at the wedding too... there are 21 kids... that would have been chaos!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me rant!Click to expand...
> 
> WOA! 21! No way! Children, like men have no interest in things that aren't about them. hahaha! I'm sending DH and DD out for a date during my shower. As wonderful as she is, she would get super bored after about 10 minutes and I want to be able to enjoy my party.Click to expand...

Thank you!!!! You're right... why the hell would 5-10 year olds want to be there?! I dont understand just because its a BABY shower doesnt mean babies need to be present! Sorry if I want the day to be peaceful and about ME... I went to my husbands cousins shower a month ago and all the kids were there and they were opening all the presents... could you PLEASE not open my breast pump, thank you!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Thank you!!!! You're right... why the hell would 5-10 year olds want to be there?! I dont understand just because its a BABY shower doesnt mean babies need to be present! Sorry if I want the day to be peaceful and about ME... I went to my husbands cousins shower a month ago and all the kids were there and they were opening all the presents... could you PLEASE not open my breast pump, thank you!

C'mon with all these hormones ur not going to get to the point of possibly yelling at them? I have a hard time being around certain peoples children when they're completely out of control and the parent just sits there while their child/ children nearly kill themselves doing very dangerous things. 
We only had my new niece (4 months old) and our best man's baby (also 4 months old) at the wedding and it was for necessity. We decided on no children since cousins little guy and some family friends little guy have some SERIOUS issues, possibly autism or ADHD being completely untreated.... I don't want tantrums during a special time, thank u!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!! You're right... why the hell would 5-10 year olds want to be there?! I dont understand just because its a BABY shower doesnt mean babies need to be present! Sorry if I want the day to be peaceful and about ME... I went to my husbands cousins shower a month ago and all the kids were there and they were opening all the presents... could you PLEASE not open my breast pump, thank you!
> 
> C'mon with all these hormones ur not going to get to the point of possibly yelling at them? I have a hard time being around certain peoples children when they're completely out of control and the parent just sits there while their child/ children nearly kill themselves doing very dangerous things.
> We only had my new niece (4 months old) and our best man's baby (also 4 months old) at the wedding and it was for necessity. We decided on no children since cousins little guy and some family friends little guy have some SERIOUS issues, possibly autism or ADHD being completely untreated.... I don't want tantrums during a special time, thank u!Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh:

My MIL gave us soooo much shit for not allowing kids at our wedding. My sister in law and my brother have 3 kids and they were HAPPY we didn't allow kids because they said it was a nice night out of drinking and dancing and didn't have to watch the kids. Weddings are expensive and MEANINGFUL... kids dont know what the hell we are celebrating. The last thing I wanted was to pay all this money for a DJ so that the dance floor could be crowded with kids... man... im in a MOOD today!


----------



## Betheney

There was only one child possibly two who could be classed as kids and they're my husbands cousins and he only has 5 in total so there was no way I wasn't inviting them. I also had little sisters who were 3 and 6 so they were going to be there.

But that was all the potential children at our wedding. So it was really easy for us to say "yes kids are invited" because there wasn't any to really invite. lol


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am in a bad mood today... sorry for my cranky posts...
> 
> So, I asked my mother in law for her guest list for baby shower and she has like a million people on the damn list. A lot of the guests are HER FRIENDS... is this weird, or what?!
> 
> I don't know if I should say anything... Also, she wants to invite kids... ughhh sometimes I hate party planning!
> 
> if shes paying for it, she can invite whoever she wants! haha but then again, it wouldnt be bad to mention you wanted to keep it low key as well if u wanted (take it as a compliment tho, it shows shes SUPER excited for you) plus... u get more gifts!
> 
> Strech marks dont really run in the family. I dont have any yet even tho my belly is getting quite big, but i just started using lotion after i shower bc im getting the belly itchies already...
> 
> even when i had large boobies i didnt have stretch marks, but after my reduction they were smaller... and now they grew back to the size they were! and bc of that there are some small stretch marks here and there, but nothing bad.... i guess this is what i get for getting the reduction BEFORE having kids!Click to expand...
> 
> She isn't paying for it!!! My mom is paying and its at a restaurant!!!! His MIL didn't even ask me if there is a limit or anything she just put HER FRIENDS on the list. One of the friends is my husbands ex girlfriends MOM!Click to expand...

Oh, then id for sure pull out the hammer and drop it ASAP. Thats so rude!


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> There was only one child possibly two who could be classed as kids and they're my husbands cousins and he only has 5 in total so there was no way I wasn't inviting them. I also had little sisters who were 3 and 6 so they were going to be there.
> 
> But that was all the potential children at our wedding. So it was really easy for us to say "yes kids are invited" because there wasn't any to really invite. lol

they were upset because i didn't allow "dates" at the wedding either unless you were engaged or in a serious relationship.


----------



## Little J

Ditty- I agree with Jrow..... i had 2 early MC's and it hurt so bad reading others posts etc bc it was still a fresh wound for me but i didnt hold it against anyone as I know they were enjoying what they had and are greatful. I think your friend or whoeevr is just being immature and needs and realize you can express your joy and its not meant to be a jab towards her.


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> Ditty- I agree with Jrow..... i had 2 early MC's and it hurt so bad reading others posts etc bc it was still a fresh wound for me but i didnt hold it against anyone as I know they were enjoying what they had and are greatful. I think your friend or whoeevr is just being immature and needs and realize you can express your joy and its not meant to be a jab towards her.

I remember when someone announced their pregnancy when they were only about 6 weeks pregnant and I was so bitter because I had kept my prenancy a secret "just in case" and then I lost the baby and here this girl was announcing on facebook and it made me bitter and jealous that i wanted to be selfish to make myself feel better and i wanted to say "you know you could still lose the baby..." Obviously I didn't do that and I am so ashamed that I was at that point of bitterness... but thats why i think this girl should not have acted out and said anything to Ditty... she was doing it just to ease he own pain


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi ladies 
I need some advice I've had 2 kids before so when I met dh he has no kids and mil and fil were all on board to have a baby shower for dh with their side of the family cuz its his first now after all planning and talking we call them last night and they throw it in my face it's not there job to do this for ME! Wtf???? I've had baby showers before they should do this for him to celebrate his first child am I wrong in this ? What should I think it do I'm confused? Please any feedback would be appreciated :)


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> MIL's.... ohh the joys.....
> 
> she gave us so much shit about not having kids at the wedding too... there are 21 kids... that would have been chaos!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me rant!Click to expand...
> 
> WOA! 21! No way! Children, like men have no interest in things that aren't about them. hahaha! I'm sending DH and DD out for a date during my shower. As wonderful as she is, she would get super bored after about 10 minutes and I want to be able to enjoy my party.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!! You're right... why the hell would 5-10 year olds want to be there?! I dont understand just because its a BABY shower doesnt mean babies need to be present! Sorry if I want the day to be peaceful and about ME... I went to my husbands cousins shower a month ago and all the kids were there and they were opening all the presents... could you PLEASE not open my breast pump, thank you!Click to expand...

The children opening the gifts and crowding around the expectant mom annoy me. Kids need to be taught it's not always about them and how to be gracious! Plus, all those kids makes photo-ops very challenging.


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Hi ladies
> I need some advice I've had 2 kids before so when I met dh he has no kids and mil and fil were all on board to have a baby shower for dh with their side of the family cuz its his first now after all planning and talking we call them last night and they throw it in my face it's not there job to do this for ME! Wtf???? I've had baby showers before they should do this for him to celebrate his first child am I wrong in this ? What should I think it do I'm confused? Please any feedback would be appreciated :)

It's odd that they wanted to do a shower and then suddenly cancelled doing it... 
Well don't fret too much about it. It would be great for them to celebrate by having a shower but it may be better to just let it slide for the time being. 
There is nothing written in stone that u must have one for any children - some places don't do any.... So just try to sit back and relax OR maybe talk to DH about it. If he really wants this shower then maybe think about doing a jack and jill party? See if friends or other people would like to throw it and don't involve MIL/FIL.... Good luck!


----------



## DittyByrd

I knew you girls would understand.

I feel very bad that her baby was born with heart defects but her problem is NOT my problem. I have done nothing to be insensitive in this situation. She attacked me because she's hurt and jealous. I understand the emotions and it's hard to control them, however, you can control what you say and type. Anything less than outward graciousness and joy is weakness. Feel what you want on the inside, but don't steal my joy because it hurts to see someone happy when you're sad.


----------



## DittyByrd

In all of the fluster of this morning, I didn't get a chance to say: 

It's Fruit Day! Banana time!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Hi ladies
> I need some advice I've had 2 kids before so when I met dh he has no kids and mil and fil were all on board to have a baby shower for dh with their side of the family cuz its his first now after all planning and talking we call them last night and they throw it in my face it's not there job to do this for ME! Wtf???? I've had baby showers before they should do this for him to celebrate his first child am I wrong in this ? What should I think it do I'm confused? Please any feedback would be appreciated :)


That is just flat out rude! You two are together in this baby .... he didn't make it all by himself! Why the hostility towards you? I believe you have a very large involvement in the baby process. If they have changed their minds on doing the shower, you and DH should throw your own party. And if certain people they wanted aren't invited .... Smile so sweetly and say well it isn't my job to do this for you. :D After all, it is a celebration of the baby you and DH made. 

In laws drive me insane! They seem to get worse when it comes to babies and weddings.


----------



## JCh

CONGRATS!!!! I think I'm a papaya tomorrow?....


----------



## JCh

Inlaws family is trying to get names out of us, it's insane!
They're grilling DH about it and nearly getting him to break from the pressures...

We only just found out it's a boy and needed to work out some name issues (using or not using certain family names....) and both are a no-go, SO we have to go back to another option or choose something else.... We are pretty sure the first name but u never know PLUS since we know it's a boy, it would be nice to keep the name a secret or at least wait to tell them a bit later....


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCh said:
> 
> 
> MIL's.... ohh the joys.....
> 
> she gave us so much shit about not having kids at the wedding too... there are 21 kids... that would have been chaos!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me rant!Click to expand...
> 
> WOA! 21! No way! Children, like men have no interest in things that aren't about them. hahaha! I'm sending DH and DD out for a date during my shower. As wonderful as she is, she would get super bored after about 10 minutes and I want to be able to enjoy my party.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!! You're right... why the hell would 5-10 year olds want to be there?! I dont understand just because its a BABY shower doesnt mean babies need to be present! Sorry if I want the day to be peaceful and about ME... I went to my husbands cousins shower a month ago and all the kids were there and they were opening all the presents... could you PLEASE not open my breast pump, thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> The children opening the gifts and crowding around the expectant mom annoy me. Kids need to be taught it's not always about them and how to be gracious! Plus, all those kids makes photo-ops very challenging.Click to expand...


Yea that is the worst!!!! And most moms understand and enjoy when they can get some time off to have a girls day or a day with friends. My in laws are probably going to not show up because I said no guys and no kids. hahaha! DH said his mom already knew about it even though we haven't even told her yet. SIL was probably angry because she actually can't drag her brats with her. :haha: So then she told MIL hahahahaha! We found it hilarious.


----------



## mellywelly

I was a bit jealous before about your baby shower culture, not any more! They sound like they can cause some huge problems! And I'm also glad my mil is so distant from us! She doesn't have much involvement,but therefore she doesn't cause any problems either.


----------



## Little J

DittyByrd said:


> I knew you girls would understand.
> 
> I feel very bad that her baby was born with heart defects but her problem is NOT my problem. I have done nothing to be insensitive in this situation. She attacked me because she's hurt and jealous. I understand the emotions and it's hard to control them, however, you can control what you say and type. Anything less than outward graciousness and joy is weakness. Feel what you want on the inside, but don't steal my joy because it hurts to see someone happy when you're sad.

even tho i was bitter, i kept it to myself and still congratulated and expressed my excitment for the other pregnant women. Just as long as they didnt purposly rub it in my face, i knew i had to be an adult and swallow the reality and know that someday itll be my turn (which im glad it is now!)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm back! This was a super long weekend, MIL came back with us to spend a couple of days, since she took us to pick up our new car, and we left the old truck back at their house. 

We spoke about baby shower, first weeks of november. Around 40 people we thought, all their family because I have non here in Texas. Sounds like it's gonna be fun.


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> I knew you girls would understand.
> 
> I feel very bad that her baby was born with heart defects but her problem is NOT my problem. I have done nothing to be insensitive in this situation. She attacked me because she's hurt and jealous. I understand the emotions and it's hard to control them, however, you can control what you say and type. Anything less than outward graciousness and joy is weakness. Feel what you want on the inside, but don't steal my joy because it hurts to see someone happy when you're sad.
> 
> even tho i was bitter, i kept it to myself and still congratulated and expressed my excitment for the other pregnant women. Just as long as they didnt purposly rub it in my face, i knew i had to be an adult and swallow the reality and know that someday itll be my turn (which im glad it is now!)Click to expand...

Keeping it to yourself (or confiding in your DH or friend) takes strength and grace. It's the right thing to do. My heart breaks for you girls who have had a tougher road than me and I can't imagine ever trying to make some jealous. I am just so happy and excited I am bubbling over with news!


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's official, I may commit murder before the day is out, anyone know the going rate for aggravated murder? Lol


----------



## mellywelly

Your fil again Sonia?


----------



## mellywelly

Question for those that have bf before, when do I get bf bras? I've already gone from a d/dd to an f cup. Do I wait until it's born?


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> It's official, I may commit murder before the day is out, anyone know the going rate for aggravated murder? Lol


hmmm ... a pregnant woman with crazed hormones ... perhaps scotch free!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Off free would be lovely! Yes the fil again, I even tried to convince dear hubby to travel home tonight, as they tried to deliver our pram today, we ordered yesterday on a two week wait, so we could get to depot before it closes, a 4 hr drive but no joy! If he insults me one more time I am going to lose it!

I got my breast feeding bras from MotherCare! They had some really good ones in the sale, I got e,f and g cups as wasn't sure, marked down from £36 to £15 and then at till they were £4 each! If they had more I would have bought them all! Maybe try online? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

On a good note we went to kiddicare in Peterborough today which is amazing! Highly recommend it if any of you ladies are local ish to it. Only downside was I had to spend three hours with fil bending my ear about stuff I was buying that I didn't need and they didn't have in their day, oh and advice on how to raise my child, from him the expert! 

ARGGGHHHH


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> Question for those that have bf before, when do I get bf bras? I've already gone from a d/dd to an f cup. Do I wait until it's born?

Having the same dilema.... My gf waited until RIGHT before LO was born and it worked out but it just depends.... I'm kinda nervous....


----------



## Little J

OMG, i thought i was going to DIE lastnight from heartburn... ick, i really feel bad for those who suffer from that normally!:wacko:

Luckily i have never had to experience it before pregnancy...


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> OMG, i thought i was going to DIE lastnight from heartburn... ick, i really feel bad for those who suffer from that normally!:wacko:
> 
> Luckily i have never had to experience it before pregnancy...


Yea I had some awful hb not too long ago. I've found out what foods trigger it and I stay away from those now. YUCK! Nasty stuff.


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> Hi ladies
> I need some advice I've had 2 kids before so when I met dh he has no kids and mil and fil were all on board to have a baby shower for dh with their side of the family cuz its his first now after all planning and talking we call them last night and they throw it in my face it's not there job to do this for ME! Wtf???? I've had baby showers before they should do this for him to celebrate his first child am I wrong in this ? What should I think it do I'm confused? Please any feedback would be appreciated :)

what?! They are crazy. Were you going to have dh AT the shower? Maybe they would feel more comfrotable if he is at the shwer with you


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, wow so much drama in here today! 

Melly i read somewhere to wait until the last few weeks as your breast size will change when the milk comes in, so if you get any now, just get one or two i'd say.

Since MIL already gave us most of the stuff we need, we won't be having a shower. I don't mind though, i don't know if i would have wanted one anyway.

Ditty, your friend was out of line for sure. Just because she is having a hard time doesn't mean the whole world should be in mourning and mothers everywhere should be depressed about their babies. She has to realize the world does not revolve around her. There was a point when i couldn't stand to see babies or posts about "little princesses" etc. so i skipped over those pics or blocked those updates. Nobody is forcing her to read your updates, if it offends her she can filter them out so she doesn't see them. What about your family and friends who want to know what's going on, should they suffer because her feelings are hurt? She seriously needs to get over herself and i know i'd be very stern with her about it.


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> I need to share a story with you guys that is really bothering me.
> 
> I made several posts to FB in the last couple of days about being nervous about my anomaly scan and then with the good results and picture yesterday accompanied by a caption that said "Clean bill of health! Relieved and Excited!"
> 
> I got a private message from a distant friend who is never on FB and recently had a baby with a congenital heart defect. The baby is 4 months old and has had 2 open heart surgeries.
> 
> She approached the message with "I don't want to upset you or scare you BUT...." I knew this wasn't going to be good. Here are some snippets:
> 
> 
> "All the posts and comments on the anatomy us on how thank god it's normal and then people saying its always normal really upset me." - I didn't write anything about how scans are always normal. I know better. All I wrote was I was really nervous prior to scan and that scan was normal and I was relieved afterwards. And the folks who posted things about "of course it was normal" were just being encouraging!
> 
> "Anyway I just wanted to say something bc no doubt u have a friend u don't even know if that has been through something u may not even know"
> 
> "And these post made me so upset."
> 
> Am I not to post anything about my pregnancy if it is going well for fear of upsetting someone who can't get pregnant/lost a baby/has an ill child?
> I am supposed to feel guilty for a normal anatomy scan?
> I am supposed to feel guilty because your baby is sick and so far mine is not?
> 
> This really upset me. I understand she can be jealous and rightfully so. I find it inappropriate to even tell me she's unhappy with my joyful post. But to imply that I might be hurting other people because my pregnancy is healthier than hers is what really bothers me and that my posts are somehow inappropriate makes me so annoyed I want to cry.


In my opinion she had no right to say anything. If your post upset her that much she could easily hide you from her newsfeed or remove herself from your friends list. Honestly I would remove her. I just recently restricted my sil and bil because of one of my posts. It basically slammed mil's in general one of those funny quotes. So my bil told my sil and her panties got all in a bunch saying it was offensive and disrespectful. I told her I posted it cause it was funny. I showed dh and even he laughed. So I immediately restricted bil. After our conversation sil decided to tell mil. So she said something to dh. And dh in turn asked me to remove it. So sil was then blocked for causing drama. :haha: I'm sorry but this is the real world and last I knew a free country. So my fb will feature posts that I want posted. I don't deal with drama I delete drama causing people. :rofl: sorry for my soapbox rant, but really I'd restrict her if you don't want to actually delete her. 

I did however hide a video of my ultrasound showing baby's heartbeat from my brother and his girlfriend because they ha just miscarried and she was due about the same time as me. I would have felt like I was being cruel posting that when she had just lost her baby. But again that was a close family member not somebody taking up space in my fb list. :thumbup:



Kaiecee said:


> Hi ladies
> I need some advice I've had 2 kids before so when I met dh he has no kids and mil and fil were all on board to have a baby shower for dh with their side of the family cuz its his first now after all planning and talking we call them last night and they throw it in my face it's not there job to do this for ME! Wtf???? I've had baby showers before they should do this for him to celebrate his first child am I wrong in this ? What should I think it do I'm confused? Please any feedback would be appreciated :)

I don't deal with stupid people very well so I would say "you should have told us from the beginning you didn't want to be involved in the celebration of your grandchild, my family will happily throw something to celebrate the new baby if you cant be bothered (if that's not an option then say you and dh will have a gathering) then I'd continue to say how sorry they'll miss such an important thing in dh's life. I wouldn't invite them. I don't deal with drama. My inlaws are constantly trying to get us to change the baby's name cause they don't like it. So dh said to his mom that's fine if you can't stand the name you don't need to be bothered to see her if it that offensive to you. She hung up the phone. :rofl:



mellywelly said:


> Question for those that have bf before, when do I get bf bras? I've already gone from a d/dd to an f cup. Do I wait until it's born?

I have a nursing bra brand new from dd that I'm keeping to have on hand but my suggestion is if you're unsure how much of a change there will be I would buy a couple of the nursing tank tops to get you by until your milk has come in then pick some up. :thumbup:



Soniamillie01 said:


> Off free would be lovely! Yes the fil again, I even tried to convince dear hubby to travel home tonight, as they tried to deliver our pram today, we ordered yesterday on a two week wait, so we could get to depot before it closes, a 4 hr drive but no joy! If he insults me one more time I am going to lose it! X

Sonia you may have gotten away with it before posting. Pretty sure this counts as premeditation. :rofl: hope dh puts fil in his place or you're able to leave. I wouldn't bite my tongue. You're an adult and you don't need to be disrespected. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

I like your style, Snow!!!

I just deactivated my facebook because I was sick of ppl getting offended at stupid shit I wrote!


----------



## AJThomas

Sonia your FIL sounds like my MIL, we went to see her at about 18 weeks or so, and she kept commenting on how much weight i had put on and what was i eating and how chubby even my cheeks are. Then last weekend when we went it was totally different, she kept commenting about how small i am and i need to eat more and am i sure the baby is healthy, and if the baby weighs less than 7lbs he isn't healthy and will have whatever issues, blah blah blah. I just said "well my midwife seems satisfied with my weight gain and each visit so far i've put on the weight she wants me to or even a little extra so i'm not worried." She just wouldn't shut up!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soo i know its just mymind being crazy..but at my 20 week scan babies legs were measuring at 21 weeks and so was the head... But when they gave me an overall date they said i was only 19+4 like a whole week behind?! I know at 20 weeks theres a 2 week leeway forwrds or back...but i dunno just dsnt seem right to me!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Soo i know its just mymind being crazy..but at my 20 week scan babies legs were measuring at 21 weeks and so was the head... But when they gave me an overall date they said i was only 19+4 like a whole week behind?! I know at 20 weeks theres a 2 week leeway forwrds or back...but i dunno just dsnt seem right to me!!

can u call and ask? or do u have to wait till ur next appointment?


----------



## JCh

Ya, mine have been off by about 5 days behind... Baby might just be smaller than average... I'm not too concerned - they are keeping my dates the same :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Soo i know its just mymind being crazy..but at my 20 week scan babies legs were measuring at 21 weeks and so was the head... But when they gave me an overall date they said i was only 19+4 like a whole week behind?! I know at 20 weeks theres a 2 week leeway forwrds or back...but i dunno just dsnt seem right to me!!

they're probably basing the 19+4 on your LMP... The Dr keeps saying that I am a week behind but at all of my scans, I am measuring a week ahead. So, I just went with that date in my head because it's sooner hehehhe


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J, I'm also one with extreme bouts of heartburn. I love the tums and sleeping with my head elevated. I had one bout that caused a sore throat and I thought I was coming down with something. Luckily, I awoke the next day feeling great. I also noticed if I don't sleep with my head elevated I wake up with bad acid reflux and covered in drool.

Nikki, I wouldn't pay much heed in measuring a week behind. In the second trimester ultrasounds allowed to be off by 10-14 days verse the week of allowance in the first trimester. Normally, the Dr. won't even consider changing your due date. Especially with having a girl as boys tend to be larger. 

AFM: I measured 18+3 at my anomaly scan... I was 19+2. I went yesterday to my Dr. and he said it was perfectly normal.


----------



## Kaiecee

heartburn has now become a pain in my ass along with headaches!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> heartburn has now become a pain in my ass along with headaches!

me 2... heartburn only at night when laying down but have been having more headaches... boo


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea no he said my due date is the same..he wasnt worried about it but it still weighs on my mind... Said there is a margin of error for up to 2 weeks... I need tk shut my brain off... I hope little one is just small only because w diabetes ill end up with a large baby the way it is... Oyyyyy


----------



## jrowenj

so, I decided a month before I am due I am going to spend a day in the kitchen and make a whole bunch of freezer dinners for me and hubby so that when we first come home with baby we wont have to be bothered with cooking and cleaning!


----------



## Kaiecee

me too i have a really big frezzer and i have a bread machine so ill be baking a whole bunch of different kids and frezzing those too ill even make cinnabuns :)

ive got a doctors appt. tomorrow morning im craving mcdonalds so ill stop there first which is across the street :) and ill ask the doc about weight gain cuz as of last month i had lost another pound and i havent gained anything since being pregnant so i want baby to be healthy


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm doing the same thing... Stocking up on frozen dinners. I'll have literally no help after the first week when DH goes back to work. Just me and my two little girls.


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> me too i have a really big frezzer and i have a bread machine so ill be baking a whole bunch of different kids and frezzing those too ill even make cinnabuns :)
> 
> ive got a doctors appt. tomorrow morning im craving mcdonalds so ill stop there first which is across the street :) and ill ask the doc about weight gain cuz as of last month i had lost another pound and i havent gained anything since being pregnant so i want baby to be healthy

i have a bread maching too!!! GOod idea! Maybe when time gets closer, we can share some recipes!!!

I am trying to get my DH to cave in and go to Olive Garden for all you can eat pasta for dinner


----------



## jrowenj

Leinzlove said:


> I'm doing the same thing... Stocking up on frozen dinners. I'll have literally no help after the first week when DH goes back to work. Just me and my two little girls.

yeah, my husband is going back to work too... i don't have any other kids though so i can't imagine how exhausted you're gonna be!


----------



## sassy_mom

Jrowen - if you look through my "recipes to try" board on pinterest, I have several links to stocking up on freezer meals. I think one has over a month of meals. My mom is planning on coming over before I'm due to help me cook a bunch of food and pack it all up. I'm a little worried about help if I need it only because DH getting laid off means if there is a new job, he won't have any time to take off or will have to take FMLA which doesn't pay and that is not really something we need. 

I definitely want to have a lot of breakfast and dinner stocked up. As many days or even pushing a month or two. Whatever I can get to fit. Even just to make things easier down the road. I'm so excited! It just makes me even more excited to have Miss Chloe here!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow - I love it! Your posts about the inlaws is hilarious! I can't stand drama people and I'm all about deleting people if they can't behave. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Jrowen - if you look through my "recipes to try" board on pinterest, I have several links to stocking up on freezer meals. I think one has over a month of meals. My mom is planning on coming over before I'm due to help me cook a bunch of food and pack it all up. I'm a little worried about help if I need it only because DH getting laid off means if there is a new job, he won't have any time to take off or will have to take FMLA which doesn't pay and that is not really something we need.
> 
> I definitely want to have a lot of breakfast and dinner stocked up. As many days or even pushing a month or two. Whatever I can get to fit. Even just to make things easier down the road. I'm so excited! It just makes me even more excited to have Miss Chloe here!!!

I have some pins too on freezer meals! Im gonna check em out! My parent's are having a house built and are living with us for 3 months so she said she will help me freeze some meals. I hear ya I wanna make as many as I can! I just don't know if they will all fit in my freezer! I do have a really good chicken pot pie recipe and you can freeze it. If youu like chicke pot pie i can give you the rcipe !


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Jrowen - if you look through my "recipes to try" board on pinterest, I have several links to stocking up on freezer meals. I think one has over a month of meals. My mom is planning on coming over before I'm due to help me cook a bunch of food and pack it all up. I'm a little worried about help if I need it only because DH getting laid off means if there is a new job, he won't have any time to take off or will have to take FMLA which doesn't pay and that is not really something we need.
> 
> I definitely want to have a lot of breakfast and dinner stocked up. As many days or even pushing a month or two. Whatever I can get to fit. Even just to make things easier down the road. I'm so excited! It just makes me even more excited to have Miss Chloe here!!!

and I am totally with you on the excitement! I can't WAIT to start making the meals and prepping for baby!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Pininterest: Definitley a must! :)


----------



## darkstar

I have a good sized chest freezer so will be making meals too, might make stews in my slow cooker etc.

We don't really have showers here, its a pity but good not to have the drama involved. My in laws are dead, my OH has only a brother overseas and my mum just wouldnt think to do anything like that.

I was looking at our baby stuff yesterday and almost panicking because I realised how little we have, hardly any clothing just white onesies. 

I am supposed to finish my work contract next week and have put off starting the nursery until then and the employer is now hinting about keeping me on permanently. It would be great for us because I could work from home after baby comes on a great hourly rate at my own pace, set my own hours, but I was soooooo looking forward to not working and sewing and crocheting for my little boy before he comes. Aargh. Almost hoping it falls through but OH is excited for me because it means I stay home with baby and we could build our house sooner.

Is anyone else getting tired again? By 3pm I feel like I used to in first trimester, ready to nap.


----------



## DittyByrd

Heartburn is the worst. Been having it for weeks and it was making me sick. Two appointments ago I asked OB what I can do other than Tums because they weren't cutting it. She recommended Zantac (ranitidine) 75 or 150mg twice daily. It has saved me!!! I got these ones that are mint as you digest them, so before they work if you are refluxig you actually get a minty taste instead of acid! Now, Pepcid (famotidine) and Prilosec (omeprazole) are *not* safe. Not sure about Tagamet (cimetidine).


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm getting really tired but I think it may be more from being woke up at night from small things like being cold or DH flopping his pillow on my head. :haha::haha: He was moving his pillow sometime in the middle of the night and he flopped it down right on my head and it woke me up. I shot him a nasty look and through his pillow over. I think this weekend I'm going to sleep a ton. DD is hanging out with Grandma this weekend and all I really want to do is sleeeeeeeeeeeep. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have been sleeping awful too....just wish i could sleep in!! Sad part is i work from home and have every opportunity to sleep in but i just cant!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> me too i have a really big frezzer and i have a bread machine so ill be baking a whole bunch of different kids and frezzing those too ill even make cinnabuns :)
> 
> ive got a doctors appt. tomorrow morning im craving mcdonalds so ill stop there first which is across the street :) and ill ask the doc about weight gain cuz as of last month i had lost another pound and i havent gained anything since being pregnant so i want baby to be healthy
> 
> i have a bread maching too!!! GOod idea! Maybe when time gets closer, we can share some recipes!!!
> 
> I am trying to get my DH to cave in and go to Olive Garden for all you can eat pasta for dinnerClick to expand...

I go to the site allrecipies there very good and I'll send u one Cinnabon recipe that alot of people say are the best ill be trying it next week :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I get tired. As a matter a fact, I just woke up from a nap... dragged myself to bed, even left the computer on LOL They are painting outside, some people speaking spanish and cussing, so I just went around to ask them to keep the swearing to themselves, tried to keep napping but couldn't sleep anymore. 

I've been eating lots of sweet stuff, it's all I want to eat, but it's getting me a little worried. 

Well, I'm a papaya! It seems surreal!


----------



## jrowenj

omg, just this week i started getting soooooo tired again too! Whats up with that?! I sleep fine at night but for some reason I keep getting sooooo sleepy all day long


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I told myself I wouldn't get into another site that had me hooked. But I have the pinterest page open... I guess I might as well just make an account, huh?


----------



## Kaiecee

I've always seemed to be tired with this baby only a handful of times have I had these burst of energy I wish I'd come out of it a little


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Deedee it is horribly addicting! You just go on and make an account and join the rest of us who are hopelessly addicted. :haha::haha:

I'm exhausted right now. I was working on a project for DD and I had to throw in the towel and come and lay down. I was just sewing. lol! I can do interrupted sleep ... but the sucking the life force out of me tiredness is getting me! You know the ultimate re-population plan was not well thought out. :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> so, I decided a month before I am due I am going to spend a day in the kitchen and make a whole bunch of freezer dinners for me and hubby so that when we first come home with baby we wont have to be bothered with cooking and cleaning!

Lol! I did this last time around & when I came home after 5 days in hospital, I found DH & my mum & dad had been eating them instead of cooking & there were only a few left! Cheeky things!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

jrowenj said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> They say to moisturize, but if you are predetermined to get them, there's nothing you can do about it. That special cream they sell doesn't work. I slathered myself so silly with it, I practically slid off chairs, when pg with the boys, and I still got them.
> 
> I have some on my boobs and thighs just from growing from teen to adult so Im sur im gonna get theClick to expand...

Just in hopes to make you feel a bit better about this everyone told me i would get horrible stretch marks i already had some on my legs and boobs and my mum and sister are both covered in them (looks like they have been cut up by Freddy Kruger or how ever its spelt) but i got 3 of the smallest stretch marks ever on one hip :)



DittyByrd said:


> I need to share a story with you guys that is really bothering me.
> 
> I made several posts to FB in the last couple of days about being nervous about my anomaly scan and then with the good results and picture yesterday accompanied by a caption that said "Clean bill of health! Relieved and Excited!"
> 
> I got a private message from a distant friend who is never on FB and recently had a baby with a congenital heart defect. The baby is 4 months old and has had 2 open heart surgeries.
> 
> She approached the message with "I don't want to upset you or scare you BUT...." I knew this wasn't going to be good. Here are some snippets:
> 
> 
> "All the posts and comments on the anatomy us on how thank god it's normal and then people saying its always normal really upset me." - I didn't write anything about how scans are always normal. I know better. All I wrote was I was really nervous prior to scan and that scan was normal and I was relieved afterwards. And the folks who posted things about "of course it was normal" were just being encouraging!
> 
> "Anyway I just wanted to say something bc no doubt u have a friend u don't even know if that has been through something u may not even know"
> 
> "And these post made me so upset."
> 
> Am I not to post anything about my pregnancy if it is going well for fear of upsetting someone who can't get pregnant/lost a baby/has an ill child?
> I am supposed to feel guilty for a normal anatomy scan?
> I am supposed to feel guilty because your baby is sick and so far mine is not?
> 
> This really upset me. I understand she can be jealous and rightfully so. I find it inappropriate to even tell me she's unhappy with my joyful post. But to imply that I might be hurting other people because my pregnancy is healthier than hers is what really bothers me and that my posts are somehow inappropriate makes me so annoyed I want to cry.

I don't think that she should of said anything to you about this as all you are doing is posting about YOUR life on YOUR facebook. At my scan i was told baby only has one umbilical artery and as much as i am worried about that and still have to wait a week to see my doctor and find out what this means exactly for baby everyone of you girls that come back from your scan and say that everything is well and the scan showed nothing wrong still makes me happy for you because it means you don't have to deal with the worry.



Betheney said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I just have to share I had a very bad day today and then I was looking on Facebook at my local buy swap sell baby/toddler and someone was selling the pram that I had my heart set on buy had decided was to much right now (around AU$700) and they only want AU$400 it comes with the pram and toddler seat a rain cover and a bassanet attachment for it they are going to hold it for me for 2 weeks I am so happy it made my whole day hehe
> 
> What pram was it?Click to expand...

A Steelcraft Strider Plus with second seat and bassinet for a new born :D



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Soo i know its just mymind being crazy..but at my 20 week scan babies legs were measuring at 21 weeks and so was the head... But when they gave me an overall date they said i was only 19+4 like a whole week behind?! I know at 20 weeks theres a 2 week leeway forwrds or back...but i dunno just dsnt seem right to me!!

Dont worry :) with my son for my whole pregnancy his arms and legs were just over a week ahead of were i was and he was just a long baby :) at least that's what the midwife said after he was born :)


----------



## sassy_mom

They didn't tell me all those measurements when I went. They did say she weighed exactly what she should. Other than that, nothing. lol! I have no idea how she measures whether it is ahead or behind.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Guess ill be snoopin on bnb all night lol hubby is away on work til friday again :( just me and the pup now lol...


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> They didn't tell me all those measurements when I went. They did say she weighed exactly what she should. Other than that, nothing. lol! I have no idea how she measures whether it is ahead or behind.

they didn't give me any specifics either. just said everything looks great


----------



## ARuppe716

I wasn't able to check all day and missed so much!! I'm a creepy papaya today!! Yay! And my mom let me know that a date has been picked for our shower... It's the Sunday of thanksgiving weekend. Luckily I have wonderful inlaws so that isn't really an issue. We're doing all ladies with a few exceptions. The two grandpas to be will be there as well as
2 of dh's best buddies and 2 of my close gay friends. I can't wait!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Random story today... I had a dentist appointment and the hygienist was asking about the baby. She asked if we have a name and I did yes but that we're not telling anyone, it's a surprise. Only our close family know. And she said "well it's not like I would tell anyone..." and pushed to get me to tell her! She actually seemed offended! Um hello, I don't really know you! Why would I tell you something I haven't told my friends?! It was si strange because she's never acted that way before...


----------



## Betheney

My Eva baby is really sick. I went in to check on her because she didn't wake up at her usual time and her whole cot sheets and bedding was covered in vomit :-( I then gave her some fluids and she threw them up all over me.

My poor poor poor baby girl. I just feel so awful for her.


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh poor Eva! Hope it's just a 24hr thing & she gets better quickly. I hate it when my baby's ill. Luckily he's generally a very well child as he's not at nursary, so doesn't get exposed to as many bugs.

Give her some get well cuddles from us x


----------



## gingermango

So this is really naughty but ... Im thinking of seeing if my doctor will sign me off work next month. Ive got SPD again in this pregnancy which is now causing lots of crunching noises when I turn :( and Im constantly tired. As Im under a physio I know she will probably agree. Realistically I could probably stay at work but we are struggling slightly atm with ds's creche fees as our tax credits have dropped considerably and it would be much less stressful to take him out of creche all together and stay at home but I dont want to officially start my mat leave at 28 weeks either.

So UK ladies has anyone been signed off in the third trimester before? when do your employers force mat leave is it 36 weeks?? I know its naughty so dont shout at me please x


----------



## mellywelly

You would need to check your employment handbook or whatever you have at work. There is a rule that if you go sick because if pg reasons within so many weeks of edd they can start your maternity leave, it may be 11? Not sure will try to find out later, if I get a spare sec at work, but its manic at the minute.


----------



## BlossomJ

Gingermango - You're right, they can't force leave to start unless you're off for pregnancy related illness in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Oh poor Eva! Hope it's just a 24hr thing & she gets better quickly. I hate it when my baby's ill. Luckily he's generally a very well child as he's not at nursary, so doesn't get exposed to as many bugs.
> 
> Give her some get well cuddles from us x

Thanks blossom. Its 6:40pm now and considerably better than she was during the day today. So hopefully by tomorrow she's all good.


----------



## gingermango

Thanks Mel and Blossom :hugs:

I feel really bad considering it as Ive always worked right up until I cant reach my desk anymore but this pregnancy is killing me off and I think Id much rather be at home, on full pay, that at home on maternity pay. I think my boss is already preparing herself for me not working as far as originally planned as she keeps telling me not to work myself ill and asking what the earliest I can start my leave is, but tbh Im 22 weeks in and already struggling with stairs etc


----------



## fingersxxd

Hi ladies I've been sick! Really sick! I'm down 17lbs from pre pregnant weight. I've had the flu (the REAL flu) twice in a month and I don't think I've ever had it before!!! Baby is doin great tho and kicking away.

I had my scan at 20 weeks last tues and other than the fact that the tech I booked for apparently quit and I got stuck with a numbskull who didn't turn the screen to me until the end and took me in 15 mins late it went well. 

Glad you ladies are still busy as bees! I read as often as I can.


----------



## BlossomJ

gingermango said:


> Thanks Mel and Blossom :hugs:
> 
> I feel really bad considering it as Ive always worked right up until I cant reach my desk anymore but this pregnancy is killing me off and I think Id much rather be at home, on full pay, that at home on maternity pay. I think my boss is already preparing herself for me not working as far as originally planned as she keeps telling me not to work myself ill and asking what the earliest I can start my leave is, but tbh Im 22 weeks in and already struggling with stairs etc

I wouldn't feel bad for it. If you're not up to working you're only going to cause yourself more problems by forcing yourself to go. I guess the only issue you'll have is whether you can stay off until 36 weeks as I'd imagine you'd just get signed off for a couple of weeks, then reassessed. If you're giving up a childcare place that you can't get back at short notice then you might be running a little bit of a risk of being stuck without childcare should you need to go back to work short term.

Hope you figure it out x


----------



## duckytwins

DittyByrd said:


> Heartburn is the worst. Been having it for weeks and it was making me sick. Two appointments ago I asked OB what I can do other than Tums because they weren't cutting it. She recommended Zantac (ranitidine) 75 or 150mg twice daily. It has saved me!!! I got these ones that are mint as you digest them, so before they work if you are refluxig you actually get a minty taste instead of acid! Now, Pepcid (famotidine) and Prilosec (omeprazole) are *not* safe. Not sure about Tagamet (cimetidine).

My heartburn is terrible. My dr put me on Zantac, but I realized yesterday I was having an allergic reaction to it. My chest would get tight, I would get a stabbing pain in my back, my throat felt like it was closing and it was hard to breathe. I called my dr yesterday and he told me to try Prevacid. I haven't gotten it yet, I want to look it up first. I hate taking any med while pg, but the acid is about killing me. I've gone through a bottle of Tums in like a month. :cry:


----------



## CharlieO

duckytwins said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Heartburn is the worst. Been having it for weeks and it was making me sick. Two appointments ago I asked OB what I can do other than Tums because they weren't cutting it. She recommended Zantac (ranitidine) 75 or 150mg twice daily. It has saved me!!! I got these ones that are mint as you digest them, so before they work if you are refluxig you actually get a minty taste instead of acid! Now, Pepcid (famotidine) and Prilosec (omeprazole) are *not* safe. Not sure about Tagamet (cimetidine).
> 
> My heartburn is terrible. My dr put me on Zantac, but I realized yesterday I was having an allergic reaction to it. My chest would get tight, I would get a stabbing pain in my back, my throat felt like it was closing and it was hard to breathe. I called my dr yesterday and he told me to try Prevacid. I haven't gotten it yet, I want to look it up first. I hate taking any med while pg, but the acid is about killing me. I've gone through a bottle of Tums in like a month. :cry:Click to expand...

I find mine is worse after eating wheat... maybe try to see if you have any food triggers? x x x


----------



## gingermango

BlossomJ said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mel and Blossom :hugs:
> 
> I feel really bad considering it as Ive always worked right up until I cant reach my desk anymore but this pregnancy is killing me off and I think Id much rather be at home, on full pay, that at home on maternity pay. I think my boss is already preparing herself for me not working as far as originally planned as she keeps telling me not to work myself ill and asking what the earliest I can start my leave is, but tbh Im 22 weeks in and already struggling with stairs etc
> 
> I wouldn't feel bad for it. If you're not up to working you're only going to cause yourself more problems by forcing yourself to go. I guess the only issue you'll have is whether you can stay off until 36 weeks as I'd imagine you'd just get signed off for a couple of weeks, then reassessed. If you're giving up a childcare place that you can't get back at short notice then you might be running a little bit of a risk of being stuck without childcare should you need to go back to work short term.
> 
> Hope you figure it out xClick to expand...

I had thought about that but the SPD is not something that will go away, Im under the physio for it but she had made it clear there is little she can do and it will get worse as lo grows as the pressure on my pelvis will increase so I think once Im off Ill be off till after lo arrives.


----------



## BlossomJ

I can't see too much of a problem then. The system ensures you get to take as much of your maternity leave as you want to when the baby is actually here, rather than using it instead of sick leave & ending up with less time with your baby. Your employer might not be over the moon, but I really think you should just focus on what's best for you x


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> me too i have a really big frezzer and i have a bread machine so ill be baking a whole bunch of different kids and frezzing those too ill even make cinnabuns :)
> 
> ive got a doctors appt. tomorrow morning im craving mcdonalds so ill stop there first which is across the street :) and ill ask the doc about weight gain cuz as of last month i had lost another pound and i havent gained anything since being pregnant so i want baby to be healthy
> 
> i have a bread maching too!!! GOod idea! Maybe when time gets closer, we can share some recipes!!!
> 
> I am trying to get my DH to cave in and go to Olive Garden for all you can eat pasta for dinnerClick to expand...

Oh that Olive Garden commercial is ridiculous. I've been telling dh we need to go,but he seems to think its not a good enough reason to get off bed rest. The Longhorn commercial with the Parmesan crusted steak looks delish too. My belly is growling now. :haha:

My mother an probably mil will be in town when I deliver (providing I make it close to my due date) so I won't need to worry about cooking at all. :thumbup: but I think I'll have them stock the freezer before they leave. :haha: I could however use some help cooking now. Being stuk on bed rest with no help. Right now we have no family able to travel the 1800 miles to help us. :cry:



CharlieO said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Heartburn is the worst. Been having it for weeks and it was making me sick. Two appointments ago I asked OB what I can do other than Tums because they weren't cutting it. She recommended Zantac (ranitidine) 75 or 150mg twice daily. It has saved me!!! I got these ones that are mint as you digest them, so before they work if you are refluxig you actually get a minty taste instead of acid! Now, Pepcid (famotidine) and Prilosec (omeprazole) are *not* safe. Not sure about Tagamet (cimetidine).
> 
> My heartburn is terrible. My dr put me on Zantac, but I realized yesterday I was having an allergic reaction to it. My chest would get tight, I would get a stabbing pain in my back, my throat felt like it was closing and it was hard to breathe. I called my dr yesterday and he told me to try Prevacid. I haven't gotten it yet, I want to look it up first. I hate taking any med while pg, but the acid is about killing me. I've gone through a bottle of Tums in like a month. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I find mine is worse after eating wheat... maybe try to see if you have any food triggers? x x xClick to expand...


The only thing that sets off heartburn this time (so far) is tomatoes/ketchup. I had the worse heartburn ever with my first pregnancy. BUT with this pregnancy it's been a struggle to eat at all which I didn't have in the first. Pregnancy certainly isn't predictable. :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny - glad Eva is feeling a bit better. poor thing

Snow - Well, I talked him into going to Olive Garden haha! It didn't take much convincing. He ate 3 bowls of pasta! hahahahaha!!!

anyone having trouble fitting their wedding ring on their swollen fingers? I can barely fit mine on and my husband wont let me get it sized so I have to stop wearing it i guess :shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

i have a long day ahead of me... guess I am gonna have a lot of BnB catching up to do tonight. TTYL!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jrowenj...on certain days its a but tight, if i notice it gets too bad im goung to twke it off..its mostly on warm days.... If for some reason i dnt take it off and its stuck and i need a c section they have to cut it off :/


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> Betheny - glad Eva is feeling a bit better. poor thing
> 
> Snow - Well, I talked him into going to Olive Garden haha! It didn't take much convincing. He ate 3 bowls of pasta! hahahahaha!!!
> 
> anyone having trouble fitting their wedding ring on their swollen fingers? I can barely fit mine on and my husband wont let me get it sized so I have to stop wearing it i guess :shrug:

Yes. To begin with I just had to stop wearing it at night, but now I've stopped altogether. It's weird as I've only gained about 3lbs durin the pregnancy, but some of that must be fluid in my fingers! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jrowenj...on certain days its a but tight, if i notice it gets too bad im goung to twke it off..its mostly on warm days.... If for some reason i dnt take it off and its stuck and i need a c section they have to cut it off :/

Really?! That seems excessive... What's the reasoning behind having to cut it off?


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jrowenj...on certain days its a but tight, if i notice it gets too bad im goung to twke it off..its mostly on warm days.... If for some reason i dnt take it off and its stuck and i need a c section they have to cut it off :/

Oh! You better not get it stuck! I would cry if they cut my ring!



BlossomJ said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Yes. To begin with I just had to stop wearing it at night, but now I've stopped altogether. It's weird as I've only gained about 3lbs durin the pregnancy, but some of that must be fluid in my fingers! :)
> 
> I think my feet are swollen too. I tried a pair of heels on the other day and my foot looked like it was spilling out haha!Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The fact that the whole environment needs to be sterile! But i thinkmits excessive too! My hands would be back behind a shield! 

Hhah jrowen....miss piggy feets lol


----------



## Little J

If my ring gets stuck, i always run my finger under cold water, since it shrinks your finger down :) Also, you can always spray a little windex on your finger as well, it works really well to get rings off


Have any of you thought about who will be in the room with you with u deliver?

My MIL asked over the weekend and I said family can be in the room, up until i need to PUSH! Then its just hubby and I. She seemed kinda sad... but i only want it to be hubby and i for that experience, Also, I dont want to feel I need to fight to hold my baby or feel im not "sharing" to hold him once hes born....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I said the same.. I dnt care if ur there until i start pushing, then your outtttt! Just me hubby and baby time :)


----------



## JCh

I've known some girls with this issue while pregnant, one thing u may want to do instead is wear ur ring on a necklace - that way u can feel like ur wearing it - just not on ur hand! :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I told my mom and my MIL that the requisite to be present for labor was you were present at the conception! 

Plus my mom is a total mess when it comes to blood and me in pain. I am sure they would have to pick her up off of the floor. And if my mom isn't in there, his mom certainly won't be.


----------



## Betheney

I know many people feel really different about who's in the birthing suite.

I think allowing people in there until pushing is a good idea

But I think the birth if the baby should be a moment for the new family, just the mum, dad and baby. It's a really magical moment that I think has nothing to do with the grandparents. You need to look into the eyes of the daddy and smile and talk about the new babies name and kiss and for me there's no room for anyone else.

But like said. Each to their own.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm wearing my husbands spear ring. (He didn't like the first one we got, so he bought another one that he uses) It's really heavy, but it's the only one that actually fits. Hahaha. I'm growing use to it already.

I already told everybody that only hubby and I will be in the delivery room at the time of showing my vajayjay in action. Him, and if my mom makes it on time her... but nobody else.


----------



## ARuppe716

I've had my ring on a chain around my neck for months now. First because of a little swelling and the heat and now just from swelling. The feet are bad too! I had to buy new shoes for work...


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd said:


> I told my mom and my MIL that the requisite to be present for labor was you were present at the conception!

:rofl:


----------



## Soniamillie01

gingermango said:


> So this is really naughty but ... Im thinking of seeing if my doctor will sign me off work next month. Ive got SPD again in this pregnancy which is now causing lots of crunching noises when I turn :( and Im constantly tired. As Im under a physio I know she will probably agree. Realistically I could probably stay at work but we are struggling slightly atm with ds's creche fees as our tax credits have dropped considerably and it would be much less stressful to take him out of creche all together and stay at home but I dont want to officially start my mat leave at 28 weeks either.
> 
> So UK ladies has anyone been signed off in the third trimester before? when do your employers force mat leave is it 36 weeks?? I know its naughty so dont shout at me please x


Hey Hun, employers can automatically start maternity leave if you are signed off or off with pregnancy related illness within 4 weeks off due date, so 36 weeks, sorry if you already know this but catching up.

Your health must come first and if you're struggling I say rest up and if that means being off work then so be it x


----------



## sassy_mom

You should definitely rest if you need it! Don't push yourself to where you would be in tons of pain. That does no good for you or the baby. 

I only had DH in there when I delivered our daughter and MIL gave me HELL. She begged ... literally whining begging for weeks. I finally yelled NO at her and she shut up. She loves getting vajayjay pictures and looking all up in there. I don't understand it. Don't get me wrong, I've seen it. I was there when my best friend gave birth .... but I don't have a love of wanting to see an exploded out bloody private part of anyone. :haha: I don't want to see mine. I don't even want DH looking. Not that he wanted to. :haha: I'm sure she won't even bother asking again. She knows I can't stand her anyway. I wouldn't want her there for that special moment. 

DH really doesn't want to be in there again because the first time was pretty brutal. I had a really tough delivery and an idiot of a doctor. I think she got her degree from walmart. After doing some more reading and learning about the process of labor and even some into breast feeding, I seriously think the people I was dealing with were absolute morons. DH is almost begging not to go in there again. I just keep telling him that if it hadn't been for him, I wouldn't have made it. :nope: I just hope he hangs in there and will tough it out with me again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that with this new doctor who I already love so much will help things go much smoother this time.


----------



## brieri1

I already told everyone that has asked to be in the room for the birth that its not happening. Its just going to be me and my husband. My sister really fought it, she keeps saying things like, "If I can't be in there for the birth, why should I be there at all?" So I keep telling her, "You don't have to be there at all if you don't want to be, but I'm not budging on my decision of who gets to be in the room when I give birth just because you're trying to guilt me into it." My mom has mentioned a few times since I told her no that she'd really like to be present for the birth, but its my call. My best friend says its her right to be there since I was there for the birth of her daughter, but she made that personal decision for herself that she wanted me to be there and asked me to be. 

I am very decided on it just being an intimate time with my husband when I bring our baby girl into the world.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just opened my Pinterest. I think I'm following two ladies here already, but if you want to follow or... well, whatever it is you do there LOL I'm still learning:

https://pinterest.com/deedeebeesters/



-I haven't had any heartburn lately. I think I haven't touched my tums for months. Knock on wood!


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> I just opened my Pinterest. I think I'm following two ladies here already, but if you want to follow or... well, whatever it is you do there LOL I'm still learning:
> 
> https://pinterest.com/deedeebeesters/
> 
> 
> 
> -I haven't had any heartburn lately. I think I haven't touched my tums for months. Knock on wood!

I added u!
I need to re-vamp mine but I've got lots....
https://pinterest.com/jchrystal/ if anyone else wants to add :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Since I'll be having a c-section it will be just me and dh 

Just got back baby's heartbeat was 155 still haven't taken any weight I hate milk and been told I have to drink more but it just ring on my sickness :( dh is being a big baby today and I need to just concentrate in cleaning 

I've got my u/s in Monday can't wait !


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just opened my Pinterest. I think I'm following two ladies here already, but if you want to follow or... well, whatever it is you do there LOL I'm still learning:
> 
> https://pinterest.com/deedeebeesters/
> 
> 
> 
> -I haven't had any heartburn lately. I think I haven't touched my tums for months. Knock on wood!
> 
> I added u!
> I need to re-vamp mine but I've got lots....
> https://pinterest.com/jchrystal/ if anyone else wants to add :)Click to expand...

Added you too!


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Since I'll be having a c-section it will be just me and dh
> 
> Just got back baby's heartbeat was 155 still haven't taken any weight I hate milk and been told I have to drink more but it just ring on my sickness :( dh is being a big baby today and I need to just concentrate in cleaning
> 
> I've got my u/s in Monday can't wait !

Have u tried chocolate milk? I just add a little choco syrup and then I want to drink it...


----------



## Kaiecee

I've tried that but I think it's the milk that turns in my belly cuz I want to drink it just my body rejects it


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Since I'll be having a c-section it will be just me and dh
> 
> Just got back baby's heartbeat was 155 still haven't taken any weight I hate milk and been told I have to drink more but it just ring on my sickness :( dh is being a big baby today and I need to just concentrate in cleaning
> 
> I've got my u/s in Monday can't wait !

Try chocolate soymilk. All dairy makes me sick too. I was lactose intolerant with my other daughter the first time. I'm not a big fan of plain soymilk ... even in cereal but the chocolate Silk soymilk ... OMG YUM!!!! It has lots of calcium in it so that should be able to help you. I have several glasses a day to make sure I'm getting enough calcium .. and because it is super yummy!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am following both of you on pinterest now! :D :happydance: I love pinterest!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks I'll try that this week :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im adding u all!


----------



## sassy_mom

For anyone who wants to follow and doesn't already have mine:


https://pinterest.com/sassy_mom25/


----------



## mellywelly

Ginger, I checked my contract book, can't start mat leave until 28 weeks, or could be 26 cant remember, but they can enforce me to take it 6 weeks before edd if I'm pg related sick.

I took my wedding ring off last week as my fingers are starting to swell. I didn't last time and ended up having it cut off.

In the delivery room, it will just be me and dh. I'm baffled when I see entire families in there on tv, but each to their own!


----------



## mellywelly

Whats pinterest? Idiots guide please!


----------



## jrowenj

Ditty - I LOVE that theory of who can be in the room! hahahahaha!!!

I am only having my husband. That is just way too personal. My husband and I are so excited to start our family and we wanted a baby so badly, so I think that when the baby comes out and we hold him for the first time its going to be emotional and personal! I will let the family wait in the waiting room though and come in as soon as we are done having our moment : )


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes and don't rush that moment of holding your little one for the first time. I was delirious after delivering DD and exhausted to the point I couldn't hardly focus so instead of getting time with our brand new little family, everyone got rushed in after I was back up in the bed. I had maybe delivered 10 minutes before ... they cleaned me up and everyone got ushered in and she got passed around like a football and then the nurses whisked her off for testing and I didn't see her for another 4 hours because they couldn't find a room for us... :growlmad:

This time, people will be lucky I let them in at all. :haha: I may make them wait until after we get in a room (out of delivery room). DH's family was holding up in our delivery room (up until push time) like they were going to miss something if they walked out for a minute. :dohh: I told my mom, don't hang out all day, it is no fun. lol! My brother was about 9 then so yea he would've been bored. We just updated her on the phone throughout the day. This time, she will be with DD and I said don't bring her up here until I call and say baby is in my arms. I don't understand people who make little ones sit at hospitals all day waiting for the delivery. Those poor things get bored so easily. I don't want DD to sit around all day either. Thank goodness at least my mom has sense. I know the minute we call, DH's ENTIRE family along with every child will be there. I'm investing in headphones and I'm going to pretend I'm sleeping the entire time so maybe they will leave. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

I amn't lactose intolerant, but I really hate milk and have done since I was tiny. Up to about 15 weeks I tried to force a glass down everyday, but it made me feel so sick and I began to dread it. The milk got abandoned, but I do eat low-fat cheese and yoghurt everyday, plus my pre-natal vitamins contain 25% of my recommended daily amount, but I still worry I amn't getting enough. The figures still don't quite add up. :-(

It will def just be me and DH in the delivery room. To me it's so importnant that it's just me and him sharing that special moment. I just realised that the baby is due 4 months today! Eeeek!


----------



## Little J

Hubby agreed with me as well, just want it to be us and share our moment together.

I told my MIL that i didnt want ppl seeing my "goodies" and seeing/hearing my delivery face but hubby. and shes like "well i already seen you boobs!) bc she came with me to my breast reduction in the prep room where they drew on me...

Im like... thats TOTALLY different. I think she keeps trying to find ways to justify for her needing/wanting to be in the room.

NOPE, sorry NO WAY! Just Hubby and I! (but i kept saying, she will be allowed in up until the pushing, then shes out) apparently thats not good enough for her...


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> If my ring gets stuck, i always run my finger under cold water, since it shrinks your finger down :) Also, you can always spray a little windex on your finger as well, it works really well to get rings off
> 
> 
> Have any of you thought about who will be in the room with you with u deliver?
> 
> My MIL asked over the weekend and I said family can be in the room, up until i need to PUSH! Then its just hubby and I. She seemed kinda sad... but i only want it to be hubby and i for that experience, Also, I dont want to feel I need to fight to hold my baby or feel im not "sharing" to hold him once hes born....


I had five people in the delivery room not including drs and nurses. :rofl: I had dh, mil, sil, my mom, my gram. I would kick everybody out when they checked me but after a while the contractions got to a point with no pain meds that all decency went out the window. :rofl: because I live so far away this time and am unsure of when I will deliver I'm not sure who will be in there with me. If no family has made it it may just be myself because kids under 12 are not allowed until after delivery and I'd have nobody to watch dd. :shrug:





Kaiecee said:


> I've tried that but I think it's the milk that turns in my belly cuz I want to drink it just my body rejects it

Milk is hit or miss with me, but one thing I've been doing is making oatmeal with milk instead of water for breakfast. You're getting the benefits of it but it's not "drinking" it. Another thing you could try is making a smoothie with it. :thumbup:



sassy_mom said:


> Yes and don't rush that moment of holding your little one for the first time. I was delirious after delivering DD and exhausted to the point I couldn't hardly focus so instead of getting time with our brand new little family, everyone got rushed in after I was back up in the bed. I had maybe delivered 10 minutes before ... they cleaned me up and everyone got ushered in and she got passed around like a football and then the nurses whisked her off for testing and I didn't see her for another 4 hours because they couldn't find a room for us... :growlmad:
> 
> This time, people will be lucky I let them in at all. :haha: I may make them wait until after we get in a room (out of delivery room). DH's family was holding up in our delivery room (up until push time) like they were going to miss something if they walked out for a minute. :dohh: I told my mom, don't hang out all day, it is no fun. lol! My brother was about 9 then so yea he would've been bored. We just updated her on the phone throughout the day. This time, she will be with DD and I said don't bring her up here until I call and say baby is in my arms. I don't understand people who make little ones sit at hospitals all day waiting for the delivery. Those poor things get bored so easily. I don't want DD to sit around all day either. Thank goodness at least my mom has sense. I know the minute we call, DH's ENTIRE family along with every child will be there. I'm investing in headphones and I'm going to pretend I'm sleeping the entire time so maybe they will leave. :haha::haha::haha:

You can actual request beforehand no visitors til the next day to allow bonding time. I know at the hospital I delivered dd at and the one I plan to deliver at this time will refuse visitors if you tell them u don't want any (I they don't respect your wishes). :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

It was really rough because I delivered at 10:30 at night and after they came in to see her, they went back out into the waiting room and waited until they finally put us in a room .... at 2am :dohh: .... then his family all came back in again!!!!! And I still hadn't gotten a chance to start BF! :dohh: None of the nurses said anything and I was beyond exhausted. I mean I had been there since 7am .... with no food ... well after I delivered they brought me a sandwich and chips from the cafeteria ... and his family just wouldn't leave. I don't remember who ran them off but I was so thankful. The nurses had me finally feed and then they took her to let me rest for a little bit ... I was asleep before they got out of the door.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> It was really rough because I delivered at 10:30 at night and after they came in to see her, they went back out into the waiting room and waited until they finally put us in a room .... at 2am :dohh: .... then his family all came back in again!!!!! And I still hadn't gotten a chance to start BF! :dohh: None of the nurses said anything and I was beyond exhausted. I mean I had been there since 7am .... with no food ... well after I delivered they brought me a sandwich and chips from the cafeteria ... and his family just wouldn't leave. I don't remember who ran them off but I was so thankful. The nurses had me finally feed and then they took her to let me rest for a little bit ... I was asleep before they got out of the door.

I delivered at 8:20pm and visiting hours were pretty much over. they put baby on me then did the quick cleanup and then everybody took a turn holding her real quick then I nursed her and by 9 everybody had left. They took dd to clean her up better test sugars etc and I didn't get her back til like 1 in the morning. I was exhausted but was mad they took so long bringing her back to me. I paged the nurses to be sure they were bringing her back. I was totally alone. Now I know that's a good time to rest. :haha: dh had to go home to take care of our dogs who had been by themselves all day. I was basically awake for 3 days straight cause I just wanted to watch her sleep. One of the things u learn not to do real quick. :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So, I'm thinking of registering now... what y'all think about registering on amazon? 
For some reason that option seems more viable to me than others, but... any returns would be a pain, whatcha think?


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> It was really rough because I delivered at 10:30 at night and after they came in to see her, they went back out into the waiting room and waited until they finally put us in a room .... at 2am :dohh: .... then his family all came back in again!!!!! And I still hadn't gotten a chance to start BF! :dohh: None of the nurses said anything and I was beyond exhausted. I mean I had been there since 7am .... with no food ... well after I delivered they brought me a sandwich and chips from the cafeteria ... and his family just wouldn't leave. I don't remember who ran them off but I was so thankful. The nurses had me finally feed and then they took her to let me rest for a little bit ... I was asleep before they got out of the door.
> 
> I delivered at 8:20pm and visiting hours were pretty much over. they put baby on me then did the quick cleanup and then everybody took a turn holding her real quick then I nursed her and by 9 everybody had left. They took dd to clean her up better test sugars etc and I didn't get her back til like 1 in the morning. I was exhausted but was mad they took so long bringing her back to me. I paged the nurses to be sure they were bringing her back. I was totally alone. Now I know that's a good time to rest. :haha: dh had to go home to take care of our dogs who had been by themselves all day. I was basically awake for 3 days straight cause I just wanted to watch her sleep. One of the things u learn not to do real quick. :rofl:Click to expand...


Yea I wish I could have slept for the 4 hours she was gone ... except MIL wouldn't leave me alone! First time my eyes started drooping she reached over and said ARE YOU DEPRESSED??????? I looked at her REAL nasty and said NO I'm EXHAUSTED!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## JCh

Lilahbear said:


> I amn't lactose intolerant, but I really hate milk and have done since I was tiny. Up to about 15 weeks I tried to force a glass down everyday, but it made me feel so sick and I began to dread it. The milk got abandoned, but I do eat low-fat cheese and yoghurt everyday, plus my pre-natal vitamins contain 25% of my recommended daily amount, but I still worry I amn't getting enough. The figures still don't quite add up. :-(
> 
> It will def just be me and DH in the delivery room. To me it's so importnant that it's just me and him sharing that special moment. I just realised that the baby is due 4 months today! Eeeek!

I'm also lactose intolerant but they make lactose free milk - used to just be "reduced" now it has NO lactose and that's what I have.... with a little choco syrup :)
I agree, once u can't have milk - it doesn't taste good....


----------



## mellywelly

I drink very little milk/ dairy. With ds I was determined to increase it as thought he needed it, so I had a big milkshake every day. When he was born, he was allergic to milk!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I drink tons of milk. Everything would be milky if I could. Haha. My thing now is blending bananas with milk... yum!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy Vday to me!!!! I totally forgot! I have been losing track of how far alone I am! OMGGGG ONLY 16 WEEKS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

My husband drinks almond milk :sick: :haha: I know some that have said their drs tell them if you're not drinking milk, eat tums. Not so sure I would but. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

And with all the pinterest talk I set up an account. :thumbup: my username is the same there as it is here. Snowangel187. But I have no idea how to do anything yet. :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> And with all the pinterest talk I set up an account. :thumbup: my username is the same there as it is here. Snowangel187. But I have no idea how to do anything yet. :rofl:

Added you LOL I want a crescent roll with egg now...:cry:

I think I might make hubby eat eggs and beans tonight LOL


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for new pinterest friends! I'll post mine when I get home later.

I love milk and live for those little juice box things of horizon organic milk. It comes in vanilla and chocolate and they sell them individually at Starbucks and Wegmans sells big cases :)


----------



## AJThomas

Betheney, loub127 is pregnant with a blue jellybean.
Stockers697 is team pink.
confused87com is also team pink.
Hazel28 is team yellow
LittlemissH is team pink
Sharkey is team yellow
Lovemykiddes is having twins!


----------



## duckytwins

I LOVE Pinterest! I've been on for a year now! It really is addictive! My username is jescapades, if anyone wants to find me!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> Betheney, loub127 is pregnant with a blue jellybean.
> Stockers697 is team pink.
> confused87com is also team pink.

Aj did they write this on the thread or did you look them up? I take the notes from monday to friday and don't have them on my lists. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yay for new pinterest friends! I'll post mine when I get home later.

I added you!

And you too Ducky!


----------



## ARuppe716

Here's my pinterest!!
https://pinterest.com/shugaplum/


----------



## Lauren021406

I went for my monthly checkup and all is well with baby...he did an US for me to ease my mind bc I havent felt him in a day and there he was moving like crazy!


----------



## AJThomas

I'm looking them up Deedee, i added some more to the post.


----------



## sassy_mom

I found you both on pinterest! :) Snow, welcome to the newest addiction of your life. hahahaha! Especially being on bedrest ... you should build your boards up in no time. :) How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## jrowenj

ok, i found DeeDee and Aruppe... i can't find snowangel!


----------



## jrowenj

https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/


----------



## jrowenj

i found snow!


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I LOVE Pinterest! I've been on for a year now! It really is addictive! My username is jescapades, if anyone wants to find me!

following you : )


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I found you both on pinterest! :) Snow, welcome to the newest addiction of your life. hahahaha! Especially being on bedrest ... you should build your boards up in no time. :) How are you feeling by the way?

Yes I can tell already. And I've only partially explored the app. I can only imagine what I'll find once I get on my laptop. :haha: I still haven't figured out how to search for people but hopefully I'll get it figured out before all your usernames get buried 50 pages in. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

I struggle to consume milk... i was vegan before i was pregnant so i'm just so used to not having it in my diet that i just don't corporate it in there. The only dairy i have is within processed foods that i previously didn't eat because obviously if there is dairy in something it's not vegan. I do eat yoghurt, but not everyday and not alot.

As for Pinterest, i have an account and everytime i get on i try to get into the whole Pinterest thing and it's just doesnt' interest me at all. I get addicted to thing easily but pinterest just isn't one of them.


----------



## snowangel187

Sassy- I've been pretty emotional today. I'm trying to keep positive but the not knowing and waiting is torturing me. Then my other life stresses added on top I'm overwhelmed. But I'm hoping for more answers and relief after my OB appt tomorrow morning. I'll let ya know how it goes. :thumbup: thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Elle1981 is team blue
Laura617 is team blue
Missymojo is team yellow
xblueberryx is team yellow
Chattyb is now pregnant with one boy
rachelh4207 is team yellow
hunni12 is team blue
MrsC1003 miscarried :(
Mrspeanut is team blue
Mrs S-M is team blue (she's also on the first page twice, Jan. 9th and Jan. 15th, Jan 9th is her correct due date.
New2bumps is team blue
River12 is team yellow
krystal27 miscarried
dee11 is team blue
snow owl is team yellow


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi Ladies...so today at work I got super dizzy and felt off throughout the whole day. It was bad enough that I called my doctor and they told me to take it easy, drink lots of water, and I have an appointment tomorrow. I had a weird spell like this on Monday as well-I get hot and cold and feel weird. I had a headache all day plus my feet were pretty swollen today. I checked my blood pressure at one point and I was at 100/60 so I know that was contributing. It just scared me, this pregnancy has been pretty easy so far. I got all emotional and starting crying on the phone. I didn't feel comfortable driving home so my mom came and picked me up (I work 45 minutes from home). I know this can actually be very normal so I'm not really looking for advice but just someone to lean on. I'm feeling better now, just wiped out.


----------



## sassy_mom

I've had a couple of those spells before. Not sure why they happened but they scared the crap out of me. I get super hot and then feel dizzy and then I swear I'm either going to be sick or pass out ... or both. I was shopping once when it hit me and it was awful. Definitely take it easy and drink some water and put up your feet. It could be your body just trying to say I've had enough for now thank you. lol! Hope you don't have any more ... I know they are creepy. Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

I am feeling good enough to start moderate exercise again. Unfortunately, from a couple of months of being glued to the sofa and bed, I am WAY out of shape on top of being pregnant.

The past two days I have done a slow walk around the neighborhood for about 45 minutes each day. It's bringing about some mild aches and pains but I am really hoping it helps control weight gain and keeps the swelling down. I have noticed my wedding band getting tighter already. :(

Are any of you doing yoga or exercise? I looked into prenatal yoga classes but they are wicked expensive - like $150 (US) for one month!


----------



## sassy_mom

For yoga, I would just go with a dvd. I have yoga on my wii fit and sadly I still haven't done any yet. lol! I know they sell some prenatal yoga dvd's that may help.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I've had a couple of those spells before. Not sure why they happened but they scared the crap out of me. I get super hot and then feel dizzy and then I swear I'm either going to be sick or pass out ... or both. I was shopping once when it hit me and it was awful. Definitely take it easy and drink some water and put up your feet. It could be your body just trying to say I've had enough for now thank you. lol! Hope you don't have any more ... I know they are creepy. Feel better! :hugs:

This has happened to me several times. Seems to happen most when I'm in the shower. :blush: has happened in stores. I'm not sure if it's a blood sugar/pressure issue with me it's something I'm prone to I faint at least once a year and can always tell when it's coming on. But I haven't been tested to see what's "wrong" with me. :rofl: Try to stay on top of drinking water tho that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies...I've been parked on my couch for the last several hours with a water bottle. I feel ok in terms of dizziness but just feel blah :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok now you ladies have officially have me pinning like a crazy person! With all the great stuff coming in, I'm never going to leave my computer! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> I struggle to consume milk... i was vegan before i was pregnant so i'm just so used to not having it in my diet that i just don't corporate it in there. The only dairy i have is within processed foods that i previously didn't eat because obviously if there is dairy in something it's not vegan. I do eat yoghurt, but not everyday and not alot.
> 
> As for Pinterest, i have an account and everytime i get on i try to get into the whole Pinterest thing and it's just doesnt' interest me at all. I get addicted to thing easily but pinterest just isn't one of them.

me too just cant get into it like everyone else


----------



## Kaiecee

i drank 2 glasses of ilk today one chocolate and one strawberry but i dont know what it is but the heartburn is sooooooo bad which really sucks so maybe ill start taking something cuz and then i have a presription to fill for the heartburn hopefully this month ill gain something


----------



## jrowenj

I'm nervous to try the dress on for the wedding I have this weekend because I bought the dress 3 weeks ago and i feel like its gonna be tight... yowzas!


----------



## Betheney

I'm going to start prenatal yoga, I can't wait!! It's 10 weeks for $150. 

Eva is also going to start dance lessons. How adorable!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

OK, Which dress do you ladies like better for the wedding I have to go to????


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Blue w black!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ether is cute tho..i have a weddig to go to this weekend too ...still didnt get a dress lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im. Pinterest.com/nikkilewis14


----------



## Lillian33

jrowenj said:


> OK, Which dress do you ladies like better for the wedding I have to go to????
> 
> View attachment 472443
> 
> 
> View attachment 472445
> 
> 
> View attachment 472447
> 
> 
> View attachment 472449

The black one is lovely - although if it's hot and sunny you might wanna go with the other one which looks cute too :)


----------



## jrowenj

I like black. Hubby likes gray one!


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm a fan of the black one.


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm torn! Like the black more on the side view & grey from the front. They both look great though! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I thought it's unlucky to wear black to a wedding or is that just UK? I like the gray


----------



## EmyDra

mellywelly said:


> I thought it's unlucky to wear black to a wedding or is that just UK? I like the gray

I've never heard that before! I'm wearing black with white polka dots to a wedding in November - but they requested all guests dressed in black or white.


----------



## Lilahbear

I've worn black to loads of weddings, but I have heard that saying about it being unlucky.


----------



## Lilahbear

I start my pre-natal yoga class on Monday. mine is £85 for 12 weeks. Was going to try aqua natal this week, but totally forgot about it. Oops.


----------



## Betheney

There is no specific aqua natal near me, it's all water aerobics that is safe for pregnant women because its low impact. But I'm not after a work out. I'm after the aqua natal that focuses on my pelvis and hips and back and preparing for child birth.


----------



## ARuppe716

I like the black too! I'm a bridesmaid next week and I picked up my dress finally from alterations. It fits but I look like the jolly green pregnant giant!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks ladies! I'm gonna bring both dresses and decide last minute!

Aruppe jolly green pregnant giant hahaha!


----------



## gingermango

Here is a pic of me as a jolly turquise pregnant giant pmsl Im on the far right hand side of the pic
 



Attached Files:







255220_10151006938570986_456793175_n.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Little J

Jrow- I like the gray one! (both are nice tho) I have more of a summer dress taste, it also seems more comfy fitting?


----------



## Little J

Snow- how did the apt. go!?:hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney said:


> There is no specific aqua natal near me, it's all water aerobics that is safe for pregnant women because its low impact. But I'm not after a work out. I'm after the aqua natal that focuses on my pelvis and hips and back and preparing for child birth.

Yeah I think mine is pretty much low impact aerobics, but I think the classes are run by midwifes. I really need to start doing something exercise wise as my legs are beginning to look like tree trunks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

gingermango said:


> Here is a pic of me as a jolly turquise pregnant giant pmsl Im on the far right hand side of the pic

You look beautiful!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me as a jolly turquise pregnant giant pmsl Im on the far right hand side of the pic
> 
> You look beautiful!!!Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> Snow- how did the apt. go!?:hugs:

On my way now. Will fill you in shortly. :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Love the dress ginger!

Snow, can't wait to hear your update. 

Jrow, I like both dresses too but maybe leaning a little more to the black one.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My sister sent me a video of her in labor. LOL It seems to be just to the side, but I'm going to wait for after I finish my breakfast hahahaha.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ginger you look super cute!! I'm really dreading this because I've gained weight in my arms and face an the dress makes my arms look extra big! And the way it hits my belly I look bigger than I am... I just don't want to ruin my best friends pics :(


----------



## La Mere

Here's my pintrest if anyone wants to add me. https://pinterest.com/canamama25

Jaime- I love the grey dress! I think it looks more comfortable!

Snow- I hope your appt. goes great! :hugs: thinking of you. 

DeeDee- thats awesome you got y'all's new car! :happydance: What kind of car is it? 

Ginger- I think you look fantasic!

Re: who is there when baby is born. This time it will just be my husband. For my daughter it was just my husband and my mom (plus doc & 2 nurses, since midwife transfered me). I love the idea that this time it will just be hubby, but I honestly don't know if I could have done it the first time without my mom being there since her hand was the other I was holding while I pushed. To each their own but I think I will enjoy the differences in both experiences! 

And in some fun news: I'm a creepy papaya today! :haha: :happydance: and I almost couldn't believe what DH told me yesterday! He told me I was getting bigger faster now. I was like "really?" and he said "yeah, you you're alot bigger than you were when we were at the pow wow." (went to the pow wow this past Sat. the 1st) I guess I'm gonna have to take some more pics and see what you ladies think!


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime 
I like the black but both are really nice on u 

Ginger
U looked really nice no green giant there lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Snow 
I'll be checking on ur update I'm sure all will go well good luck


----------



## jrowenj

Ginger you look so pretty!!!!!!!!

Well, girls I am off to Virginia for the weekend for this wedding. I am sure I will have a LOT to catch up to when I get back Sunday night!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

holy poo im a bananner!


----------



## DittyByrd

I went for a walk around the neighborhood with DH and I was talking about you all as "the girls" and "my friends". He was so confused he thought I was talking about my college friends. 

It just made me realize how much I appreciate having a group of women I can rely on for advice, commiseration, and sounding boards. 

I heart my BnB family.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I went for a walk around the neighborhood with DH and I was talking about you all as "the girls" and "my friends". He was so confused he thought I was talking about my college friends.
> 
> It just made me realize how much I appreciate having a group of women I can rely on for advice, commiseration, and sounding boards.
> 
> I heart my BnB family.

Aww! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> I went for a walk around the neighborhood with DH and I was talking about you all as "the girls" and "my friends". He was so confused he thought I was talking about my college friends.
> 
> It just made me realize how much I appreciate having a group of women I can rely on for advice, commiseration, and sounding boards.
> 
> I heart my BnB family.

Aw you are so sweet, Ditty! :hug: I also appreciate all of you being here when I need to vent, rant or just need someone to talk to! Y'all are great!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm always tired and no energy can anyone give me so
Etching I can make or something I can take to make it less bAd for me


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty 
I feel the same about all of u I know if I'm havei g a question or a problem there isno judgement here only people that care so thanks


----------



## brieri1

I'm 23 weeks today! Woohoo! I'm so excited! I think my baby girl is too, she danced all night and I barely slept.


----------



## sassy_mom

I definitely LOVE all you BnB girls!!!! You girls are always the best. For laughs, tears, or e-hugs, you girls are always great!!!

Have fun at the wedding!! I'm sure it will take you forever to catch up when you get back. lol! 

I'm trying to clean but this little girl is draining me dry today. I have managed to start laundry and clean up the kitchen mostly ... ugh but there is still so much to do. The "hard" stuff is left. The bathroom really needs to be cleaned and I hate to think of mopping. UGH!!!! I think I will park my butt in this chair for now!!:haha:

Snow I am checking for an update. Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.
So had my 24 week GTT today, should find out next week if any problems. Also being retested at 28 weeks.

I also saw the consultant re my previous low b12, which is fine now but he also wanted to discuss my bmi and also hep c as husband came into contact with it when he was younger.

So the long and the short of it is I now get to see him every 4 weeks which also means a scan every 4 weeks at 28, 32 and 36 for growth. 

I had lots of blood taken today, GTT plus b12 plus hep c. Does anyone know much about hep c?
*


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I agree, its so nice to go to someone who is experiencing the same thing as me...im sure my friends are tired kf hearing from me lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay... So much love! My hubby sees me typing on my phone and he asks if I'm talking to "the girls" again!! I love our Jellybean group :)


----------



## Little J

HAHA i also talk about you "girls" to hubby.


Snow- I hope everything is ok?!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. :hugs: 

Dr update. I went in with a ton of questions, concerns and what ifs. And dr said we don't know anything yet for sure and that I needed to stop worrying because there's nothing we can do that we are not already doing. :thumbup: then he told me to relax and go on a picnic. :haha: it's no weekend pass, but I'll take any "break" from bed rest I'm allowed. 

He did kind of yell at me for not gaining any weight since my last appointment. He asked me if I was eating. Obviously I am. He said geesh what do I have to take you out to lunch or something. :rofl: I really do struggle to gain weight I've been that way my whole life. So if y'all have any ideas as to how to help me pack on the pounds, please share. :thumbup:


I also love my bnb ladies. It's much easier to vent or get support/advice from you guys then to try with dh only to get a puzzled look on his face. :haha: I always start a bnb conversation with him saying "you know that baby website I'm on" gotta make it as simple as possible. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I forgot to say ultrasound is still for the 19th then I see him on the 21st and unless something changes because of the appt on the 19th he'll start doing the non stress testing at 28weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

good to hear! hopefully everything has caught up by the 19th!

Im not sure if your a milk drinker, but drinking Vitamin D (whole Milk) is a nice way to gain some weight. Or eating potatoe bread... when you have a sandwich use this instead of other bread. one of my classmates from Saudi Arabia had a hard time gaining weight and she was told to eat the potatoe bread since it puts on extra calories.

Im pretty sure nuts are good for you also but they do add some extra weight


----------



## Lilahbear

I am always saying to DH "one of the girls on the board said . . ." He just laughs at me, but it is so nice to know that there are other people going through the same things as me, at the same time, especially as I don't know anyone else who is pregnant at the moment. Thanks guys!


----------



## La Mere

Snow- I am glad to hear your appt. went well! :hugs: A picnic sounds absolutely lovely and I think you should definitely try to do that! As for weight gain, I eat Luna bars, lots of starches, nuts and my hubby has started making me banana/hemp seed/almond milk smoothies. He even added oats to the one he made this morning! I would say definitely do some searching online for things to eat that will help with weight gain.. I know a few herbs that do help but I'm sure we can't take them during pregnancy.


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad the appt was a good one Snow! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

go to hear snow :)


----------



## mellywelly

Snow glad all went well, as for weight gain, eat full fat thinks andmaybe add cheese etc to meals? Lots and lots of little snacks? 

Sonia, glad your testing went well. Try not to worry about hep c, and try not to google it, you'll only scare yourself. A scan every 4 weeks sounds lovely though! 

I'm off camping for the weekend, for my birthday! See you all Monday!


----------



## Kaiecee

melley
have a happy birthday


----------



## La Mere

Have a happy birthday melly!


----------



## jellybeans

found out today that we're team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

:happydance: congratulation on your pink jellybean!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on ur lil pink one! Awesome SNOW!!


Heres me today at 21 weeks!https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/21weeks.jpg

Crazy what a diff 2 weeks makes.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cute bump Nikki 

Jelleybeans
Congrats on having a baby girl


----------



## La Mere

You look so adorable, Nikki!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats on your pink jellybean! 

Nikki - Such a CUTE picture!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u ladies! I need that reassurance lol..i juat cried to my hubby haha


----------



## BlossomJ

It's a beautiful pic Nikki. Being pregnant suits you!

I have a face full of spots today & hurt my back bathing DS, so now I'm waddling as though I'm 40wks pregnant. Not a good look! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

my belley is so big i find it unconfortable already and i still have 16 weeks to go lol


----------



## snowangel187

For those of you ladies with pink bumps check these out. I'm in love they're so cute!! 

https://toeblooms.com/


----------



## River12

Hi ladies, I know I don't post very often on here but I read and catch up everyday!
I was hoping I could get some advice from you all..
I have managed to get an infection in my eye and it's causing it to glue shut. I have been doing salt water rinses in it but each day it's just getting worse. I went to the chemist and he gave me some Chlorsig antibiotic drops for it. He said they are safe to use during pregnancy but I've read a bit on the net and opinions differ. What would you do?? Use them or not??


----------



## snowangel187

River12 said:


> Hi ladies, I know I don't post very often on here but I read and catch up everyday!
> I was hoping I could get some advice from you all..
> I have managed to get an infection in my eye and it's causing it to glue shut. I have been doing salt water rinses in it but each day it's just getting worse. I went to the chemist and he gave me some Chlorsig antibiotic drops for it. He said they are safe to use during pregnancy but I've read a bit on the net and opinions differ. What would you do?? Use them or not??

Call your baby dr to see if the meds are ok. Have you tried warm or cold compresses?


----------



## River12

My timing is terrible. Ie left it too long and now my ob is shut for the weekend so I can't ask him. But thanks for the advice snow I think Ill try a warm compress on it


----------



## ARuppe716

Cute pic Nikki! I had a dr appointment today and everything seems normal so no reason to panic about the dizziness. However, she didn't like how much I've gained and I've been instructed to cut out any salt, most carbs, and exercise more. Ugh...I'm pretty sure I could eat nothing but lettuce for every meal and I would still gain weight like this. My body has always been this way, even when I was dancing 12 hours a day I had to be careful!


----------



## Kaiecee

River12 said:


> My timing is terrible. Ie left it too long and now my ob is shut for the weekend so I can't ask him. But thanks for the advice snow I think Ill try a warm compress on it

in canada there is a toll free number that u can talk to a nurse 24h a day is there somthing like that in ur area? cuz when imnot sure i call them good luck hope u feel better :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aruppe! I have to be careful with salt intake now too.. Its the reason im swelling in my kegs by the end kf the day...i swear about 10 lbs i gained is all water!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thqnks blossom!! My chin is full of them too, but u cant see it in the pic lol


----------



## River12

Thanks kaiecee I just went back to the pharmacist and they said to continue with the salt water wash and saline drops for the itch. I hope that sorts it soon


----------



## ARuppe716

Nikki- the swelling is awful isn't it? My feet look lumpy and gross :( I'm trying to elevate them more now too...


----------



## Lillian33

Happy weekend ladies!!!! Melly, have a great birthday trip and Jrow enjoy the wedding - let us know what dress you went with!!

Ginger you look gorgeous, all bump :)

You girls are the sweetest and being in this group has been a god send for me having no one but my clueless OH to talk to for the first 12 weeks!!

Brieri, happy 23 weeks! How's the bump coming along, I know you were like me and it was barely there a couple of weeks ago in your pic! Mine is starting to pop out a bit but nothing too huge yet!

Sonia, glad your check up was ok and think positive about the other stuff, im sure your bean will be perfect :flower:

Snow, so glad you got to ask loads of questions, keep those snacks up :hugs:

Congrats on your pink bean jellybeans!

Stunning pic Nikki, looking beautiful :hugs:

Aruppe, glad your check up was good, dont stress too much about the weight, hopefully it will plateau a bit. 

Sorry for the long post ladies - so much to catch up on.

Have a lovely weekend all :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow - those are SO cute! I think I've seen some of those on pinterest that you can crochet. I think they are precious!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, I've been having fluffy feet for a while now, they are so swollen it's crazy at times. Funny thing is that I don't eat much salt, i'm all about sweets for some reason. It helps a little to sleep with a sausage kind of pillow for my feet to be above all night. Eventually during the day they swollen up again, but I do wake up with normal feet lol


----------



## Betheney

Chlorsig are amazing, when I used them on Eva and followed the directions correctly they cleared up within 24hours. 

I would personally just use the drops over having muck eyes for a week.


----------



## River12

Thanks for the in


----------



## River12

Sorry posted before I was ready too.
Thanks for the input ladies. My OH isn't too much help with this side of it all.
I can't believe this pregnancy has been practically perfect this time and then I get an eye infection. I haven't had that since I was a child. I guess it could be worse so I shouldnt complain.
I've been real lucky so far no swollen feet and my rings still fit ok. Had a check up the other day at 21 weeks and I've put in 5kg. Dr was happy with that so so am I.
Can't believe we are all over half way there!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I agree hubby came home last night and was like well babe 19 weeks :). Then he said omggggg ur belly! Then i started to cry bc i had kankles lol...they do go away by morning though!


----------



## Betheney

front page updated... we have a hell of alot of blue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## els1022

I'm getting kankles already, too! I think it's partly due to my 12 hour nursing shifts...my salt intake isn't too bad. 

Haha I talk about you ladies to hubby all the time. I refer you to as "the girls on the pregnancy forum that are all due the same time as me". Then he knows what I'm talking about.:haha:

Loving the bump pictures. You all look beautiful.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha I call u guys my "friends online" hahahahaha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

well ur not guys, but "ladies" lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and I hope jrowenj doesnt mind, but I was looking everywhere for a dress for this wedding I have today.. and well.. i went to mothermood maternity (1/2 hour before they closed because i was in a bind and had nothing to wear that didnt look like a moo-moo) and I bought the same black and purple/blueish dress jrowenj showed us in the pic that she was wearing to a wedding this weekend.. hahaha... It seriously is super cute and comfy! ohhh and it was on sale for 30$ :) I was like.. well hey, she wont mind :)


----------



## brieri1

I am so frustrated with my husband right now. I'm trying to get prepared for the baby, picking out her name, buying stuff for her slowly so we don't have to put out a ton of money all at once- and he's fighting me every step of the way. He's not ready to start buying stuff, he's not ready to pick out a name. I can't decorate her room because he's not getting out of the marine corps until November. I have this beautiful baby growing inside me that I want to get ready for and he's just not ready. Well, if he's not ready to deal with this stuff, he shouldn't have been pushing so hard for us to have a kid! I think I'm going to just start doing this stuff without him and if he wants to join in, he can, but I'm tired of having a baby on his schedule. He's not the one who isn't sleeping because his insides are getting pummeled all night and he's not the one who has to push her out at the end or have cracked nipples for a year and a half afterwards due to breastfeeding.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> I am so frustrated with my husband right now. I'm trying to get prepared for the baby, picking out her name, buying stuff for her slowly so we don't have to put out a ton of money all at once- and he's fighting me every step of the way. He's not ready to start buying stuff, he's not ready to pick out a name. I can't decorate her room because he's not getting out of the marine corps until November. I have this beautiful baby growing inside me that I want to get ready for and he's just not ready. Well, if he's not ready to deal with this stuff, he shouldn't have been pushing so hard for us to have a kid! I think I'm going to just start doing this stuff without him and if he wants to join in, he can, but I'm tired of having a baby on his schedule. He's not the one who isn't sleeping because his insides are getting pummeled all night and he's not the one who has to push her out at the end or have cracked nipples for a year and a half afterwards due to breastfeeding.


I would be just as upset!! But at the same time maybe he wants to wait til hes home so u can do it together..if it were me though id be shopping my heart out without him lol.. And picking names so when the time came u can agree on one together...maybe hes feeling overwhelemd!? Im not sure hun, hope it works out!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have issues sometimes with dh too right now baby's room is his parents guest too
But I'm ready to get rid of the extra bed and put baby stuff togeather and start setting it
Up if not I'll do it myself but he has started to come around me crying might have helped lol 

Today I'm going thru all
My baby's loathes and get organized


----------



## Kaiecee

Yippee I'm a bAnanna!!!!


----------



## brieri1

I don't want to be rushing to by everything and getting everything together last minute. We won't be moving until I'm 32 weeks along. I would like to have everything set up for baby by 36 weeks since you never know when the baby is going to decide its time to be born or if you're going to be put on bed rest or some other complication. Or you might just be so exhausted that you don't have the energy, which I'm pretty sure is going to be me. So I basically have until November to get all of our baby needs before we no longer have an income until my husband gets a new job and about 3 weeks to set up once we move into university housing in mid-November. Because he's in the military and I moved down here to be with him, my whole life is on his schedule. Babies don't come on schedules. He's making becoming a mother so unenjoyable for me.


----------



## Soniamillie01

My hubby wants to do all the nice things and isn't too worried about the more mundane things, which tend to be the important things. He loves trying out our pushchair, setting up the chair set, making sure it fits, putting the wall transfer up (which he is doing now, well I assume so from the language coming from the nursery!) and all the more practical, technical stuff. The first mention of anti natal classes, wart birth classes (which I found out my hospital do, for free, so have enrolled) he's like why don't you do that with mum? Lol. I don't mind too much as know he is so excited and the practical things make it all so real, the classes etc are the culmination in his eyes.

Could you maybe mention to him about how you feel? Or come up with some ideas and ask him his thoughts? I'm sure you're doing this already and can understand why it is frustrating xxx


----------



## La Mere

Here's me at 22 weeks exactly!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-07164215-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-07164223-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-07164042-1.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin good mama!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki that's awesome about the dress!!!! I got it on sale for 30 too but at motherhood in Macy's! However, dh convinced me to wear gray one. Wedding is today and it's down pouuurrring!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> Lookin good mama!


Thank you so much, Ducky! :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

OH just felt our little boy kicking hard. We relax with coffee in bed each morning and chat to start our day and he has started to kick each morning when we do. Its like he has joined our little bit of together time and responds to our voices and laughter.


----------



## Kaiecee

Someone must know of a way to get more energy in so tired all the time hope someone can help :)


----------



## gingermango

Kaiecee said:


> Someone must know of a way to get more energy in so tired all the time hope someone can help :)

Have you had your iron levels checked hun? mine were 14.2 at booking but are around 11 now which although is still within normal levels ive definitly felt the drop!

Ive had yucky sweaty hands all day has anyone else had this??


----------



## Kaiecee

I think they told me everything was in the normal levels maybe I'll drink some tea and take a bath


----------



## gingermango

Kaiecee said:


> I think they told me everything was in the normal levels maybe I'll drink some tea and take a bath

Id still mention it to your midwife if you dont perk up a bit hun, and try and have a little nap in the day or after work if you can :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll do that thanks and I do nap but they last 2/3 hours which is crazy but not everyday


----------



## ARuppe716

My midwife told me that we go through phases where we generate more blood and temporarily have dips in iron levels, they then restabilize within a week or two. This may explain normal levels but then a drop in energy level. Hope that helps!!

DH felt baby for the first time this morning!! So exciting :)


----------



## duckytwins

Oh that IS exciting! DH still hasn't felt Boop. There were a couple of times where he said he felt something, but I didn't, so I can't imagine it was Boop he was feeling. I didn't say anything though. I'm hoping he gets a good swift kick soon! It seems he's never around when baby is really active, and when I finally get some activity when he's here, as soon as he puts his hand on my belly, it stops! :rofl: Poor DH, he's the only one who hasn't felt yet...


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait till dh feels baby :)


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Cute pic Nikki! I had a dr appointment today and everything seems normal so no reason to panic about the dizziness. However, she didn't like how much I've gained and I've been instructed to cut out any salt, most carbs, and exercise more. Ugh...I'm pretty sure I could eat nothing but lettuce for every meal and I would still gain weight like this. My body has always been this way, even when I was dancing 12 hours a day I had to be careful!

How much have you gained??? I am curious and you don't have to spill it. I can't imagine being told all those things!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh wants an Irish baby name which are not very flattering I really liked Jacob but he's not completley on board and it's not as easy as I thought naming a 3rd boy


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Dh wants an Irish baby name which are not very flattering I really liked Jacob but he's not completley on board and it's not as easy as I thought naming a 3rd boy

What about
Liam
Blake
Landon
Jace
Andrew
Easton
Mason

Just a few names to help?! :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty... I've gained about 24 pounds ( I was also weighed right after lunch!) so just over a pound a week. The midwife wants to see the rate slow down so I'm not at risk of having a huge baby!!


----------



## snowangel187

I've only gained 5lbs. Dr was not impressed. Not quite sure how to put on more weight when I've had to cut carbs out and eat healthy. My mom suggested ice cream late at night. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is set on Riley doesn't seem to buge still haven't given up on Jacob :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I like Jacob. I've always thought of Riley as a girls name. I know several little girls with that name. Perhaps it is one of those unisex names. 

I was out shopping with DH the other night and was told by someone that I did not look at all like I was right 6 months pregnant. I think I look enormous. I'm only 5'3 .... and I've gained 30lbs since becoming pregnant. I was told today by a friend that I am one of those pregnant girls that make other pregnant people sick .... so I think I am going to stop worrying about the fact that I have gained 30lbs and keep taking good care of myself and just watch myself in the mirror. I should know better than to watch a scale. They lie. :haha: When I was losing the weight the main thing I had to keep in mind was watch the inches ... because muscle weighs more than fat and I was turning fat into muscle .... I still watched what the scale said but I wasn't as hard on myself ... I lost 30 lbs that way so yea sorry mr scale ... you suck. lol! So any of you worrying about what it is saying .... throw it out the window. :haha:

We went to babiesrus today and bought a few things. They were having a huge sale. Tommy Tippie bottles were on sale and I found some onesies on the clearance rack. I also purchased some cloth inserts that fit in my gdiaper covers. They were on sale too. :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Sassy- I totally agree about not worrying about the numbers and focusing on the way you look and feel in ur clothes! Maybe when we all give birth we will need to start a "january jellybeans losing their jelly bellies" and support each otheer with getting our bodies back! Haha!

I'm laying in bed at the hotel after the wedding and its 3am. I camt sleep because I didn't bring my body pillw and I'm so uncomfortable! I just stole my husband's pillow to prop my belly up. I can't wait to go home! Wedding was borrring. We didn't know anyone and got stuck at the dullest table. It was like pulling teeth to get them to talk. Also, some creepy man looked at me, pointed at my belly and said "36 weeks!" I was like "huh??" He said "you're 36 weeks, I camn tell". I said "I'm 24 weeks" and walked away lmao! Umm you're a man... How the heck do you try and guess a preggo womans weeks! Hahahahahahahahaha how awkward!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jaime - hope you manage to get some sleep hun. It's 8.45am here and I've just woken up but feel like I could sleep all day.

Today is my last day of leave from work so just going to relax and do nothing. DH's too. We have grocery shopping to do and that's it, I'm then going to lay on the sofa all day!

Weight wise - I initially lost about 14lb but have now gained some but still under weight I was when I feel by about 9lb but I feel massive! My tummy seems to be expanding very quickly! X


----------



## EmyDra

Kaiecee said:


> Dh wants an Irish baby name which are not very flattering I really liked Jacob but he's not completley on board and it's not as easy as I thought naming a 3rd boy

I love the irish name 'Caolán' (Cay-lin) I know a couple of them and I think it's gorgeous! Our boys name is _____________ but I'm pretty sure bump is pink x


----------



## ARuppe716

Yeah... I try not to obsess per numbers either and was glad up til this point they hadn't really said anything. I know my body really well and I always knew that I would gain weight quickly when pregnant. I intend to work it all off afterwards!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jrowenj...the wedding we were at..although i love the people dearly who got married, it wasnt too good because the music was horrible! People have to make sure their dj is good or its going to flop, lol.... We got stuck at a table with this one chick who was really annoying ( commenting on the food, saying the speeches were horrible, just rude) another girl amd her hubby who were so drunk they were throwing salad at the table and shoving bread into their faces... And anither couple who didnt speak.... I couldmt wait til dinner was over... So we can go with our ither friends on the opposite side of the room!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki - throwing salads at the table?! Omg! I agree about the dj. The dj at this wedding was horrible. During dinner, jhe literally must have stuck a jack johnson cd in and just let it go bc there was 6 songs in a row! The flow of the wedding was strange too. They did the whole dinner with dinner music and didn't do the bride and groom dance until 2 hours in and that's when the dance music began! So, for 2 hours we just sat at a silent table. So awkward!!


----------



## Betheney

i miss my wedding day so much.... best day of my life.

Anyone feel like sharing their wedding piccies


----------



## Lauren021406

These are two links one is the proof pics and the other is a slide show from my wedding!
https://vanessajoy.smugmug.com/Weddings/Lauren-and-Thomas-August-20
https://video214.com/play/4XPrul9jAMt0yFNUhKAVeg/s/dark


----------



## DittyByrd

I am so excited!!! DH and I are going to BuyBuyBaby today to finish (hopefully) the registry today!!! EEEEEE!!! I made him promise to be patient and not act tired or exasperated if I wanted to walk up and down every aisle. I have been planning this for weeks.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ok well I never thought of that name Riley as a girls name lol so I guess back to the drawing board I really thought this would be easy then dh says I can name this one but he gets the next one but if hea not completly on board about the name I like I'd feel weird


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> I am so excited!!! DH and I are going to BuyBuyBaby today to finish (hopefully) the registry today!!! EEEEEE!!! I made him promise to be patient and not act tired or exasperated if I wanted to walk up and down every aisle. I have been planning this for weeks.

Have fun :)


----------



## jrowenj

Have fun, diTty! I'm glad I'm not the only one who had to make their hubby promise that lmao!


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny- me too!! I loved it and wish I could get married again bc it was so great! I will post some pics when I get back to new jersey!


----------



## Kaiecee

So mil and fil will be staying the night here I'm still mad at them for lying to my face about baby shower and that she said stuff about me that wasn't true I hate people that just assume stuff and not really know so I'll have a good night :( but tomorrow is my u/s can't wait to see baby again :)


----------



## Poppy84

I woke up this morning with a really achy back. If I move suddenly I get shooting pains coming from the left side of my bum. I can barely move today.

Do u think this is pregnancy related?


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren - the slide show was absolutely beautiful! It looks like you had a wonderful wedding.

I'll have to dig around and find a decent picture. When DH and I got married we paid for everything ourselves and we were BROKE then. :haha: We did set out the little cameras on the tables and the pictures we had developed from them got lost in a move ... and any that his family took, had him and them ... without me. :( 

We are planning on renewing our vows and it will be a spectacular event! hahaha! Neither of us have ever been happy with the way our wedding turned out so we are both happy to be able to do it again and make it as special as it should have been. At the end of the day though, I still married my best friend and that is all that matters. haha! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> I woke up this morning with a really achy back. If I move suddenly I get shooting pains coming from the left side of my bum. I can barely move today.
> 
> Do u think this is pregnancy related?


Most likely. As baby grows, it puts more pressure on our spines and things get moved around. It sounds like your sciatica nerve which baby could be pressing on and that is no fun. Try a little heat and relax.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ohhh yea i have tons of pics!!! be prepared for a very large thread hahaha


----------



## AJThomas

I'm on another forum as well as this one and I notice that somewhere around month 7 or so everyone strarts griping about something silly their OH does, lol. I guess its all the extra hormones plus we're anxious to get everything in place and DHs tend to be so laid back and never seem to see the urgency. 

Like last week we were cleaning out our spare room to set up baby's stuff and my parents are keeping the extra bed for us until baby is big enough to use it, cause we don't have space for a crib + the bed. DH starts griping about where visitors are going to stay when they come over. I got so annoyed and gave him the dirtiest look and said they can sleep on the floor for all I care! Our baby lives here, he needs a bed, should he sleep on the floor so visitors are comfy when they come over? Visitors don't need to stay over, they can come visit and go home, baby is here to stay.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Is it sad that Im sitting here crying going through my wedding pictures lol. seriously the best day of my life so far and I remember I kept telling hubby that and I just kept crying because I was so happy... way to bring back happy memories!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

the girls dresses on their personalized hangers i had made for them... https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding.jpg

wedding shoes and bouquet :)https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding1.jpg

my step sisters and my two brothers
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding2.jpg

flower girlhttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding4.jpg

my brother walking me down the aisle
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding9.jpg

my mom and stepdad :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding7.jpg

and were official!! ;)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding11.jpg

pictures at pennstate to follow:
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding14.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding18.jpghttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding19.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding20.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding23.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding24.jpghttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding35.jpghttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding27.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding30.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding31.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and the rest are from the reception... I didnt want to bombard u with the 2000 photos I DO have!! But it was an amazing time ..we had a photobooth, cookie buffet, the music was amazing, the food was to die for (and im not just saying that because it was my wedding lol, but seriously the best day of my life :) )
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding38.jpg
first dancehttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding39.jpg
cutting the cakew that i smashed in his face :)https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding40.jpghttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding56.jpg

part of the cookie buffet
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding42.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding46.jpg

the cupcake tower i designed and ryans aunt made the cupcakes and cake :) we didnt pay a dime for it except for the psray paint we painted on it :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding45.jpg

my handmade seating chart :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding43.jpg

some other decor, card cage and wedding wish cage
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding44.jpg

love <3https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding48.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding55.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding51.jpg


my mommy and i after she put on my polish babushka to do the dollar dance :) one of my fave moments of the night, telling how beautiful i was and how happy she was for me.. oh boy now im crying.
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding57.jpg

and some other decor
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding41.jpg

and cant forget the guys :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding32.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/wedding49.jpg


----------



## brieri1

My husband came around a little. When I was posting yesterday, we had argued about it the night before and, feeling too emotional to fight, I had simply left our room and gotten in the shower, and when I came back, he had gone to bed, so I went to bed. I got up the next morning, I'm an early riser and he isn't when he doesn't have to be, and posted all that stuff. He joined me after a couple hours with a book of baby names telling me he likes Chloe and then we went out a little later and bought a couple things for our daughter. So, I don't know if he saw my point or he just felt bad for making me feel bad, but something changed.

I love the wedding pictures! Those are beautiful! My husband and I were broke when we got married, so he put on his blues and I put on a nice dress and our parents came down to watch our little ceremony at the courthouse. I think for our tenth anniversary or something I want to renew our vows and have a real wedding. We did what we could at the moment, but kinda wish we had done something a little more.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awe brieri im happy hubby seemed to have come around and i love the name chloe! i would have named ella chloe except my best friend just names her daughter that! As for weddings, we were blessed that our parents helped a bit and we were living for free in his grandmothers old house so we saved every penny we had for a little over a year to pay for it all! if we didnt have that i seriously would have went to the justice of peace, but my wedding day was fabulous and i wouldnt have done it any other way! when it comes down to it, i married the man I love.. i would have done it in my pajamas :)


----------



## Betheney

Nikki your wedding looks divine!!!! Such magical day our wedding days. I'll add my photos after university tomorrow. In about 18hours from now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks bethany! Cant wait to see them! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Beautiful pictures Nikki. It made me want to look mine out. I selected a few of my favourites from our day.
 



Attached Files:







Achnagairn House.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5









Jennifer & thomas (2).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8









Jennifer & thomas (3).jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 8









Jennifer & thomas.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 9









Our Donut cake.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OMGGGG I love the house and donut cake! never saw a donut cake before, so cool! And you and ur hubby look so happy :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki - your wedding looks like it was a fairy tale! Such a beautiful wedding. I love the shot of the two of you outside when the sun is coming down through the clouds. 

Lilah - Beautiful photos!!! I LOVE that donut cake. That is something I have never seen before. yum!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lovely pics ladies. I'll add mine tomorrow. X


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks guys. It was a wonderful day! I LOVED our donut cake. I love donuts and one of my friends makes me a donut cake every year for my birthday. She joked about making one for my wedding and me and hubby pounced on the idea and asked her if she really would. It only cost us about £40 to buy the donuts from the supermarket and my friend made it look absolutely amazing! We had so many compliments about it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh fun, wedding pics! Ill post ours tomorrow! We are on our way out to do our grocery shopping :(

Loved the ones I've seen so far! Congrats ladies.


----------



## jrowenj

Love the wedding pics, girl! I can't wait to show you mine too!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow Nikki u had a fair tale wedding I'm so jelous


----------



## AJThomas

Gee, I am dying for the cooler months to get here! I'm just glad I won't be heavily pregnant in the summer, I think I'd just die.


----------



## snowangel187

I had never wanted much of a wedding, I don't care for people making a big fuss over me and my parents divorced when I was two and did nothing but fight while growing up so I didn't want a scene. They are now the best of friends which is beyond me I don't get the point, my brother and I are grown. :rofl: 

Dh and I had a rough year following a car accident and our "picked" day kept getting delayed due to dh needing surgeries and having complications from the accident. So we decide one day we were just going to do it the only real wedding thing I had was a professional cake which we ordered that day and had about ten family members. We decided last minute and were married on 4th of July, the day our country gained its freedom and I lost mine. :rofl:

I will gather a few pics to share once my Internet is back up and working at home. They're suppose to come on the 12th. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

We are having the most gorgeous weather right now. It is the perfect temperature, cool breeze, no clouds just blue sky ... DH and I have the day to ourselves as DD is with Grandma and Miss Chloe decides that no mommy can't hang outside in the beautiful weather. I had to come in and lay down on my left side. My stomach gets tight a lot and I get pretty uncomfortable ... not to mention we have zero decent outside furniture. GRRRRRRRR! I do have all the windows open but I want to be outside with DH. *pout pout pout pout* lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i am absolutely enjoying this weather too! however, i just feel like i can sleep all day..i havent laid down because i know if i go i will be out and waste the day away! I am at my mom in laws while hubby is watching the game with his buddies (i was there for a bit, but left because I wasnt in the mood lol.) :::yawn::::


----------



## mellywelly

I'm back from our camping trip! Had lots of fun but my airbed developed a puncture and I ended up sleeping with the dog on his big fluffy bed, didn't see that one coming! And dh got me a beautiful birthday card made from bump and write a lovely poem from bump to me in it, not like him at all! Made me sob! And he also got me a back massager that goes on a chair and is complete bliss! 

And I only know Riley to be a boys name.


----------



## duckytwins

Everyone's wedding photos are so lovely! We were married 9 years ago, so my pictures are a little dated, I guess. :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry about the quality of the pictures. No photographer so it was up to who ever had a camera. lol!

The last picture is so funny for me to look at because our ring bearer is my brother who was 7 (I think) ... he's now 13 and is SO much taller than me!! hahaha! The best man was FIL and the man who married us (on the very left of the last picture) was a close family friend who sadly passed away a couple of years ago from a heart attack. I'm glad I have this picture with him.
 



Attached Files:







Us.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11









IM000438.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









IM000431.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jrowenj

pretty pics, Sassy. How sad about your friend :hugs:

I agree this weather is amazing! I have all the windows open in the house! We just got back from our SIX hour drive which was supposed to be FOUR, but my husband was yapping away in the car while driving us home and we ran out of gas!!!!!! We had to wait TWO hours in the hot car for roadside assistance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

UGH! 2 hours!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

yep! Who the hell runs out of gas??? I was like "ummm... you didn't notice the yellow light that was on for 30 minutes?!" He actually wanted me to walk a mile on the turnpike to see if there was a gas station at the exit! HAHAHAHA! Im glad that is over and we can laugh about it. Thank GOD i didn't have to pee!


----------



## Lilahbear

Lovey photos Sassy. We didn't have a professional photographer either. A friend of the family took some 'official' pictures, but the ones I like the most are ones that friends took.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> pretty pics, Sassy. How sad about your friend :hugs:
> 
> I agree this weather is amazing! I have all the windows open in the house! We just got back from our SIX hour drive which was supposed to be FOUR, but my husband was yapping away in the car while driving us home and we ran out of gas!!!!!! We had to wait TWO hours in the hot car for roadside assistance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my god!!! lol... dont mean to giggle, but that stinks!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Part one of our pics!

We had a very small wedding at his parents house in Texas. We only had a couple of months to prepare it all and we did it under our own budget! But I wouldn't change anything!
 



Attached Files:







wedding1.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11









wedding2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6









wedding3.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









wedding4.jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 7









wedding5.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DeedeeBeester

And part 2!

Loved all of your pics ladies! The old car is my FIL's!
 



Attached Files:







wedding6.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7









wedding7.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 7









wedding9.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 6









wedding10.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Very cute deedee! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Love the pics Deedee!! I really love the car! You can see the happiness in both of your faces! :)


----------



## River12

Oh I just love all the wedding pics they are amazing!!! We are getting married March next year 9 weeks after baby is due. Some may say it wasn't planned very well but after all the trouble we had falling and staying pregnant, we decided there is no reason to wait that was our date and it wasn't going to change even if I was 8 months pregnant.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Love the pics Deedee!! I really love the car! You can see the happiness in both of your faces! :)

Thanks! In complete honesty, I think hubby was a little nervous hahaha :haha: and he usually gets shy around pictures and being with a lot of people while being center of attention, but he was happy LOL


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Part one of our pics!
> 
> We had a very small wedding at his parents house in Texas. We only had a couple of months to prepare it all and we did it under our own budget! But I wouldn't change anything!

Aw, DeeDee! You're pics are beautiful! They made me a little home sick, lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Part one of our pics!
> 
> We had a very small wedding at his parents house in Texas. We only had a couple of months to prepare it all and we did it under our own budget! But I wouldn't change anything!
> 
> Aw, DeeDee! You're pics are beautiful! They made me a little home sick, lolClick to expand...

Aww, well you're welcome up here with us anytime. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Love the pics ladies. 

Deedee I love the blue that you used, it's sooooo pretty!


----------



## ARuppe716

I love the wedding pics so much!! I miss our wedding day, too...it was perfect and we wouldn't have changed a thing!
 



Attached Files:







270244_567219396187_56601051_31813059_3315896_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6









253205_567723525907_56600064_31821553_7021434_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7









267924_567228078787_56600559_31813331_2243071_n.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7









280564_1982664844396_1176453253_31877845_6033371_o.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8









283149_567228577787_56600559_31813355_6524615_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> Love the pics ladies.
> 
> Deedee I love the blue that you used, it's sooooo pretty!

Thank you! I was telling MIL that my life is blue! Hahaha, she got a little worried, but I explained that because of the wedding and now the baby shower... it's all blue hahaha. And all of my house decor is a shade of blue, we just love blue!


----------



## ARuppe716

And a few more because I couldn't resist!! The aisle runner was hand made by my mom...it's gorgeous and the pic doesn't even do it justice!
 



Attached Files:







267704_567228263417_56600559_31813342_2860907_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6









i68A749DC-A7E3-4353-987D-5FB773AC7177.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 4









iB36F777E-0962-4892-93FD-90C3694571DF.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 4









iC42F46A0-68DA-4796-978D-37ECCA9DB460.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 5









i418B31C1-43E8-45D0-B64C-F5D131A52660.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ARuppe716

I just realized how many kissy pictures I uploaded! haha...can you tell we really love each other?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love the dress aruppe! U lookgreat! Fab pics everyone! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you! We had them hand bead detail on the lace and they told us no problem. My mom and I were surprised because we do a lot of sewing nad crafting and had an idae of how much work it was. They acted like it was no big deal and they would bead the whole thing and for a decent price. When we went to pick it up at the last fitting the owner of the store told us they had two women working on it for two weeks straight and they would never again agree to do that!! I'm betting whoever agreed and gave a price probably got in trouble!!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Part one of our pics!
> 
> We had a very small wedding at his parents house in Texas. We only had a couple of months to prepare it all and we did it under our own budget! But I wouldn't change anything!
> 
> Aw, DeeDee! You're pics are beautiful! They made me a little home sick, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, well you're welcome up here with us anytime. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, DeeDee! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Love the dress aruppe! U lookgreat! Fab pics everyone! :)

I agree, beautiful dress!


----------



## Kaiecee

ARuppe716 said:


> And a few more because I couldn't resist!! The aisle runner was hand made by my mom...it's gorgeous and the pic doesn't even do it justice!

Ur cake is so cute :) loved all ur pics 

And to all
The other girls with pics they were great thanks for sharing


----------



## DeedeeBeester

This baby boy has been kicking non stop today! Gotta say... I love it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i just put jusic up to my belly...first i did country music and nothing! Then i put lady gaga on and boooooom! Kicked the whole song :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Aruppe beautiful pics!! I love the cake!! haha! So cute! 

I've been very achy all day. My back and hips and pelvis have been sore. I noticed today that when up walking, the pubic bone area is beginning to get achy. I remember that with DD. Oy! I think it is something like when they start spreading ... I can't really remember but ugh. Hopefully tomorrow will have me feeling less achy. This house work doesn't do itself. :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm laying in bed and dh just put cocoa butter on my belly so my shirt was up. Baby started kicking ( like he has been all weekend) and I saw the side of my stomach jump! It was the craziest thing to see but I'm pretty sure I saw him karate kick me in the side! Haha!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh what a lovely thing to log on and find all these amazing wedding pictures :flower: I cant wait to have that special day with my love :)

I took particular notice of all of your veils as im obsessed with veils and they were just stunning, thanks beautiful ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## Betheney

i'll try my best to not do too many

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13638_190083834467_2176552_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13638_190107589467_6507824_n.jpg

Wedding party was white
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/9429_175103519467_8192081_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/9517_177479489467_8278186_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/9517_177479494467_3552495_n.jpg

My dress was my pride and joy, it cost me over $4000 and was a custom designed and made piece of perfection. I love my dress so much i'll never ever part with it.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9517_181412229467_1004036_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13638_190083794467_13415_n.jpg

Me and my baby sister 
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9517_181412299467_590835_n.jpg
Both my baby sisters as flower girls
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13638_190078724467_8197471_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9517_181412289467_2397775_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9517_181412284467_3623942_n.jpg

My wedding was on my grandmothers property so we had a marquee. I was told during the making of my wedding that the marquee was impossible as the ground wasn't level, so i threw a massive arse tantrum and demanded they got an excavator in to excavate the ground... they did... but my poor mother
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13638_190083904467_702355_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13638_190083909467_1681582_n.jpg


----------



## Lillian33

Gorgeous Betheney :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Love all the wedding pictures :D i cant wait till we get married in October 2015 :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Amazing pics girls! You all look gorgeous. Weddings make me so happy! Will try to post some of mine later.

Well... I've just got back from my scan & everything looked great! DS was well behaved too, so both him & DH got got watch the whole thing. We also got my favourite sonographer who just put me right at ease & assured me baby is doing great & measuring right on track despite me only putting on a couple of lbs at 20wks... so try not to worry Snow, we can't do anything apart from eating well.

We also found out that we are team PINK! We're so happy!

It doesn't even things out much, but could you give me a pink bean Betheny?

Hope you girls are all doing ok & those of you whose OHs are being difficult manage to cope ok. DH wasn't really that interested in getting anything sorted for the baby until really near the time witg DS, but having gone through the mad panic last time he's been great this time (although I guess we don't need as much stuff) x


----------



## Betheney

congratus on the little girl blossom! one pink jellybean coming right up :) 

Also thanks for the compliments on our wedding piccies! can't wait to see yours.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeay! 6 months today! im so happpy!!! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Happy V day, Samantha! And congrats in your pink bean, blossom!!

Today is my sister's first birthday in heaven. She would have been 37. I woke up crying and can't seem to stop. It's much harder than I thought it would be. :cry:


----------



## Little J

Scan day for me!!!! I hope baby Braxton is growing big and strong and is healthy as can be!!

I think im losing it ladies..... i was going crazy trying to find a certain t-shirt and i was getting so angry i couldnt find it.... it was in my clean laundry bin the WHOLE time! wow....

....and.... i forgot to put deoderant on today for work :dohh: 

So i had to make due, and spray some body mist under my arms just in case!


----------



## Little J

oh! Hubby and i went garage saleing over the weekend and got some REALLY nice name brand clothes for $1 each! every 3 we bought, we got 1 free too! We made a killing also on a bouncer ($4!) and it lights up and plays, music, vibrates... looks barely used!

We also went and bought our stroller :blush: hubby couldnt wait any longer and he wanted to take advantage of the 25% off trade in (we got a really nasty car seat at a garage sale for $1 and traded that in) haha

OMG, the jogger stroller and car seat travel set is SO cool. we were walking around with it in the house the other day :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Everyone's wedding pictures are just lovely!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ultrasoind in 2 hours can't wait to see my little baby boy again :) 

Deedee
If I get a good u/s today can u fix up my pic with ur frame thanks :)


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> Happy V day, Samantha! And congrats in your pink bean, blossom!!
> 
> Today is my sister's first birthday in heaven. She would have been 37. I woke up crying and can't seem to stop. It's much harder than I thought it would be. :cry:

Oh Ducky i'm so sorry. I can't even imagine what it would be like losing a sister. I didn't realise you lost a sister recently, what happened.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wow bethany ur photog did an amazing job!! :) love the all white, unique!! 

Good luck on ur scan ladies :) cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry duckie!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Betheney. She had a stroke a few months ago (on her wedding anniversary) and never recovered. We lost her July 16.


----------



## brieri1

I'm so sorry ducky!

I had a scary night last night. My husband and I had sex and he got up to get cleaned up first, and then he came rushing back in the room asking me if I was ok because I had bled all over him. And I know its not uncommon for a pregnant woman to bleed after intercourse since everything down there is swollen up with blood and sensitive, but since I haven't had any bleeding of any kind for my whole pregnancy, I wasn't sure if that was it or how much blood constituted worry. So I called labor and delivery a couple times and no one answered. Then I tried the ER, they told me bleeding of any kind needed to be checked out and I needed to come in. We went in, scared beyond belief, not knowing what to expect, this being our first baby and all. The labor and delivery staff were extremely rude and unhelpful. Baby's heartbeat sounded great, I wasn't having any contractions, she was still moving around, and the blood turned out to be some irritated skin near my cervix that opened up during the intercourse. It was a really traumatizing night between having a scare over my baby girl and the attitudes of the labor and delivery staff, like I was wasting their time and they wanted me to know it. I'm so glad I have a supportive husband and I'm not giving birth there.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Brieri thats awful of them! They could have some compassion! It is scary seeing blood! Gkad everything is ok though, i would have freaked out and done just the same!


----------



## jrowenj

Jes sending you hugs... So sorry this dau is so hard

Brier I'm glad you and baby are ok. Those staffers are jerks!


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Kaiecee!

Ducky - there's nothing wrong with crying, I would be a mess! Hope the day isn't too hard & you have lots of support x

Brieri - glad everything turned out alright & I'm sorry you encountered such horrible staff! Seriously, I'm sure more often than not these types of bleeds turn out to be fine, but there are also cases where it's something more serious & they should NOT have treated you that way! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Thanks so much Nikki :)

Brier, I have what you have. It sounds like cervical entropian or cervical erosion or simply an irritated cervix. Really common!! When I had spotting at 12 weeks I told the hospital I had a scan 2 days prior and everything was fine and dandy so I don't believe tje bleeding was coming from my uterus as a clot would of shown two days ago, i'd like to see if its coming from my cervix. They just wanted to take a blood test to check pregnancy hormone levels. I pointed out that with a successful scan two days prior even if the baby had died the levels would still be high, not to mention 12w is an impossible time to determine what a normal level would be. But alas no cervix check. Then at 13w when I had bleeding the hospital gave me ultrasounds and a large amount of tests and I saw a midwife, even tho I had all my results and we had our answers I asked her to kindly check my cervix I just feel like I have to know its fine. So she got an ob in who took one look and said yep cervical entropian! I was told to avoid sex and that it'll fix itself. I know my bleeding was due to our loss of the second sac/twin but during the conversation about the entropian she said it can cause little ulcers which are more like irritated parts, if you bump one during sex they can cause a lot of bleeding and freak the pregnant women right out!!!! Lol. Which sounds like what happened to you.

Ducky - I just can't even process the difficulty you must face losing your sister. My friend lost her brother about a year ago and the healing and dealing with it is such a long process, she obviously still gets very upset by his passing and its so hard for her and I imagine it is for you too. When I was in November sparklers a mumma lost her sister suddenly, she was found dead on her lounge they believe the cause as a heart condition she had which everyone was told (including the sister) was non life threatening. But this mumma in sparklers really really struggled with her sisters passing. She was very lost for quite some time. I hope you are recieveing the support and help someone in your situation would need. I have 3 sisters and 3 brothers and I cant even allow myself to imagine what it would be like to lose one of them. I'm so terribly sorry.


----------



## BlossomJ

Right, I'm going to try and post some wedding pics, but I haven't done this before so we'll see if it works! Sorry about the quality, I think I reduced it a bit too much... also can't find most of my favourites as they're saved elsewhere :(

We had quite a low budget wedding as we were both at Uni... we look like babies! Can't believe it's been more than 7 years!

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Wedding/81_6809915270_5185_n.jpg

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Wedding/81_6809970270_7313_n.jpg

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Wedding/81_6809955270_4515_n.jpg

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Wedding/71_6810205270_1079_n.jpg

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Wedding/81_6810030270_9048_n.jpg

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Wedding/71_6810190270_137_n.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

awwwww so pretty, blossom!!!!!


----------



## gingermango

Here are a couple of our wedding pics Ive copied from facebook lol, Ill try and get some of the professional ones on later :)

The one pic just showing the back of me is cos the back of my dress was the reason I bought it lol
 



Attached Files:







45784_1391185628254_4891517_n.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 10









45972_428920299214_3800627_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9









47286_425020075985_5000587_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









47820_150229821662680_1630807_n.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sassy_mom

All of you have such beautiful pictures!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky I'm sorry you are going through this. Try and hold on to the thought that even though she can't celebrate her birthday here with you and the family, she is celebrating it with those that have gone before her and I would think heaven would be a beautiful place to celebrate a birthday. I know there are no words that will help but I hope you can find some comfort today. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

I get the karate kicks too. Usually it is at about 11:30 at night and we can sit and watch my stomach lurch and bounce ... it is hilarious. :ninja: baby hahaha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I am beyond exhausted. I really don't know from what, and it's monday! So many things to do after hubby being here all weekend!


----------



## Little J

Brier- sorry you had to get so scared and that the staff was rude, NOT NICE!

I experienced the bleeding from intercourse at like 13 weeks. But it stopped right away. My Dr. wasnt too concerend as she said that normal and since it stopped it was fine.

So hubby and i now figured out what positions NOT to do it in so I dont bleed again. He was more freaked out than i was! (only bc i knew it was normal) plus, it def. made me happy having the doppler bc i heard Braxton's strong heartbeat right away after so I knew he was ok


----------



## BlossomJ

Lovely Ginger!

While I'm posting pics, here is my scan pic from today. I'm a little disturbed by the fact it looks like she has a tiny arm, but I'm guessing it's just part of it, or maybe it's something inside her?

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Test/381001_10152121559145271_1908644323_n.jpg


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry, that's huge!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Sorry, that's huge!!

I wouldn't worry, Matthew has a couple of pics where he seems to have small arms.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I wanted to share one of my favorite pictures! They took a picture of hubby the second he saw me walking down the aisle.

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/whenhesawmesmall.jpg


----------



## Little J

haha how cute!


----------



## mellywelly

:hugs:Ducky huge:hugs:

I lost both my parents in my early 20's, but can honestly say, I think losing my brother would have been a lot harder for some reason.


----------



## mellywelly

Most of our wedding pics are somewhere in the loft, these are the only 2 we have out. They are a bit rubbish at just took s quick pic I'd the photos. We look miserable! Neither of us can do photo smiles!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0701.jpg

This is me and my brother. He gave me away and cried all the way through the service.
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0700.jpg


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> I love the wedding pics so much!! I miss our wedding day, too...it was perfect and we wouldn't have changed a thing!

You are from NJ, right? Where is that? It looks eerily similar to where I was married!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

I was at the grocery store yesterday with DH and he said, "Hey, that person was looking at your belly and smiling!" I missed it. As we continued to walk, we both caught another person staring at it. He loved that people saw it! I felt a little like a circus oddity. :)


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee, that is a wonderful.pic!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeeDee, that is a wonderful.pic!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - That's cute! And what a lovely setting to get married.

Melly - You look stunning! & I don't think you both look miserable :)


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's huge!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry, Matthew has a couple of pics where he seems to have small arms.Click to expand...

Phew! I thought it was probably fine as I'm sure it's something they check. It was just that the sonographer specifically showed me the legs & feet, but I don't remember him mentioning the arms!

Thanks for putting my mind at rest! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm back baby is right on schedule got a little bigger and they finally gave the thumbs up for his heart being all good and normal he's still face down which makes it hard for some photos :) but I'm happy now and I'll post my best pic soon :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> So I'm back baby is right on schedule got a little bigger and they finally gave the thumbs up for his heart being all good and normal he's still face down which makes it hard for some photos :) but I'm happy now and I'll post my best pic soon :)

Yey! What a relief, that's great news! :D


----------



## jrowenj

Woohoo Kaiecee!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee's Baby Boy! 

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/bbk2.jpg


----------



## La Mere

Betheny your wedding photos are amazing! Your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee thats a great profile of your little boy!


----------



## La Mere

Ducky- I am sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling. :hugs:

Re: weddings. Dh and I were married at the courthouse. We didn't tell any family (as we just found out I was pregnant with dd) so it was just us. We took a few pics ourselves but it wasn't anything like you gals weddings. I'd like to have a little cerimony at some point and renew our vows. If y'all would like to see the few pics I have of the day I got married I could to find them on the computer.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Ducky- I am sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling. :hugs:
> 
> Re: weddings. Dh and I were married at the courthouse. We didn't tell any family (as we just found out I was pregnant with dd) so it was just us. We took a few pics ourselves but it wasn't anything like you gals weddings. I'd like to have a little cerimony at some point and renew our vows. If y'all would like to see the few pics I have of the day I got married I could to find them on the computer.

I'd love to see them, whatever you want to share with us would be great!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Ducky- I am sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling. :hugs:
> 
> Re: weddings. Dh and I were married at the courthouse. We didn't tell any family (as we just found out I was pregnant with dd) so it was just us. We took a few pics ourselves but it wasn't anything like you gals weddings. I'd like to have a little cerimony at some point and renew our vows. If y'all would like to see the few pics I have of the day I got married I could to find them on the computer.
> 
> I'd love to see them, whatever you want to share with us would be great!Click to expand...

Okay, I will try to find them and post them this evening or sometime.tomorrow!


Kaiecee- great pic! Glad it is all going wonderfully!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

We are pink!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

LuckyFlutter said:


> We are pink!

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty... Our ceremony was in Morrisville, PA an reception was in Lambertville, NJ :)


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> Ditty... Our ceremony was in Morrisville, PA an reception was in Lambertville, NJ :)

oohhhh! Where in lambertville?! I love it there!!!


----------



## La Mere

LuckyFlutter said:


> We are pink!



Congrats on your lil.girl


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee thanks for doing my pic 
Jaime when I get home I'll post the full pic u can see his little arm in the air with his fist I'm so happy he's healthy :)


----------



## ARuppe716

At the lambertville station! I love it there so much... And we had brunch the next day in New Hope. Its so gorgeous in that area and all our out of towners enjoyed staying there because they could walk everywhere and enjoy the towns :) plus we get to celebrate anniversaries there!!


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies just wanted to share this site..its great if you have a question about medication during pregnancy! https://safefetus.com/search.php/index/data


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im half way :) next mile stone 24 weeks :)


----------



## Lillian33

Ducky, thinking of you and sending a million :hugs:

Blosson and LuckyFlutter, huge congrats on your beautiful girls - the girls are catching up :thumbup:

More amazing wedding photo's - doesnt matter about the size of the day or the quality of the pics, all weddings are so special and it's amazing you ladies sharing your pics :)

Brieri, glad everything was ok, you put my mind at ease as same thing happened to me last night. Sorry about the awful staff though - just what you dont need!

Kaiecee, so glad your scan went well and bean is doing great in there :happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling well :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Agree-it's so lovely seeing everyone's special day! We all had such different weddings but they were all filled with love and happiness (and now babies!!)


----------



## snowangel187

You'd think being on bed rest I wouldn't be so tired, but I am!! It probably dont help that when i start to doze off dd yells "Mommy!!" in my face as loud as she can. :rofl: I have been keeping up with a couple of the household chores :blush: I know it's not ideal but unfortunately with no help somebody has to do it. So I'm pacing myself and trying to keep it together. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Question for all you mommies with babies already...did you find that your child's personality match how they were in the womb? For example, they kicked like crazy all the time and are a little pistol now or were pretty quiet and are now very relaxed quiet children? I'm just curious if a child's temperament can be seen that early! If so, I will definitely have my hands full!


----------



## Little J

Tomorrow is my 20 week apt with the Dr. who will go over the results from the scan today, but everything seemed fine! The tech isnt allowed to say much but had a few "beautiful heart" and other words that made me feel confident things are perfect :) We got to see all 4 ventricles of the heart also! here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks!!.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 37









Baby feet.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Little J

the pic on the right is of his little feet :cloud9:


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Question for all you mommies with babies already...did you find that your child's personality match how they were in the womb? For example, they kicked like crazy all the time and are a little pistol now or were pretty quiet and are now very relaxed quiet children? I'm just curious if a child's temperament can be seen that early! If so, I will definitely have my hands full!


My DD was crazy in the womb ... bouncing rolling .. a lot like this one ... when she got here, she was pretty mellow. Very quiet and content baby. She is still that way. She does have the energy of kids her age but she isn't insane like she was in the womb. lol!


----------



## sassy_mom

Awwwwwww baby feet!!!!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Question for all you mommies with babies already...did you find that your child's personality match how they were in the womb? For example, they kicked like crazy all the time and are a little pistol now or were pretty quiet and are now very relaxed quiet children? I'm just curious if a child's temperament can be seen that early! If so, I will definitely have my hands full!
> 
> 
> My DD was crazy in the womb ... bouncing rolling .. a lot like this one ... when she got here, she was pretty mellow. Very quiet and content baby. She is still that way. She does have the energy of kids her age but she isn't insane like she was in the womb. lol!Click to expand...

the tech kept making comments about how active he was.... she kept having to take pictures according to when he was ready, haha bc when she wanted certain pics of body parts, he wasnt having it :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

I wrote my sister a poem today for her birthday. It literally took me all day - I just finished it. I'm sorry I haven't been saying much about everyone's fabulous news, but please know that I have read everything and I'm so excited to see all the wonderful things happening, and that everyone's doing well! 

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for me, and I will be able to reply properly.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ducky, hugs to you. We understand... The beauty of friends is they understand when you're quiet and there for you when you need to talk. I think this whole board was thinking of you today...


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Question for all you mommies with babies already...did you find that your child's personality match how they were in the womb? For example, they kicked like crazy all the time and are a little pistol now or were pretty quiet and are now very relaxed quiet children? I'm just curious if a child's temperament can be seen that early! If so, I will definitely have my hands full!
> 
> 
> My DD was crazy in the womb ... bouncing rolling .. a lot like this one ... when she got here, she was pretty mellow. Very quiet and content baby. She is still that way. She does have the energy of kids her age but she isn't insane like she was in the womb. lol!Click to expand...

With dd she was pretty calm on the inside and has since gone down hill. :rofl: she's very...let's call it independent. :haha:

This baby so far is wild and quite a diva so I'm praying she will be calm when she comes out. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky don't worry about responding! I bet your poem was very beautiful! I agree, I'm sure everyone was thinking of you today. I know I was. :hugs:

Snow you better take it easy! :haha: I know how it is though when you are responsible for ... well everything and then some. Just make sure you are being careful. Miss Diva says so. 

DH is making me sit down and rest more often than I want and I have finally after all these years learned to ask for help. UGH! I hate that. lol! He helped me make dinner because I was so dang drained ... I'm going to be asking the doctor about my stomach tightening up because it drives me crazy and makes me sit down so often. New game DD and I have come to love since I have to rest so much ... smack the balloon around the house. I never understand how it is that kids have a toy box full of stuff and it is the random balloon that takes up hours of time. lol! One balloon and a laundry basket ... her favorite things. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> At the lambertville station! I love it there so much... And we had brunch the next day in New Hope. Its so gorgeous in that area and all our out of towners enjoyed staying there because they could walk everywhere and enjoy the towns :) plus we get to celebrate anniversaries there!!

ahhh my brother's engagement party was there and my ex boyfriends sister had her wedding there!! I LOVE new hope! I am supposed to go saturday with 2 of my girlfiends. Its so pretty this time of year!


----------



## duckytwins

I'd love to share it if anyone would like to see it.


----------



## jrowenj

Jes - I would love to hear the poem :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Absolutely would love to hear it!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ducky so sorry and I'd love to see it


----------



## eviestar

I'm due 25th Jan with a blue bump x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Seen my doctor today and he said that the single umbilical artery is nothing to worry about :D :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> Seen my doctor today and he said that the single umbilical artery is nothing to worry about :D :happydance:

That's great! Hope it put your mind at rest.

My sister also had that with her daughter & there were no issues :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

here are some photos from our wedding ...

Top left - me :)
Top middle - DH :)
Top right - the morning of our wedding
Bottom left - DH and my brother, DH's best man
Bottom right - us with our bridesmaid, my best friend (back row left), my nieces (front row left and middle), my younger sister (front right) and my youngest niece Ella, in my arms!

I had to walk down the aisle with Ella as she didn't want to walk and she then sat with us for most of the ceremony as didn't want her 'Steve' to get married - bless!
 



Attached Files:







46799_1625648960601_1273251_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









223120_2332170663202_513158_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









47550_1607361983438_2960738_n.jpg
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 4









60416_1625634160231_6706374_n.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 3









60843_1625720722395_4778787_n.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me and DH, middle - we didn't have a guest book, instead we had a large photo frame which all of our guests signed the outside of and we then replaced the photo with one from the wedding, current handing on our dining room. Us with all of our guest. The last photo is my oldest brother, DH's best man with my youngest niece Ella - I LOVE THIS PHOTO!
 



Attached Files:







61547_1625699681869_907230_n.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 6









69141_1677076606260_6848813_n.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 4









47909_1625785804022_600158_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5









47294_463534045241_97312_n.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lillian33

Beautiful pics Sonia :flower: you guys seem like a very sweet couple :hugs:


----------



## Little J

love the wedding pics.

I tried uploading my fav of ours but it wasnt working.... oh well!

Question for all you ladies taht had your 20 week scan, the US tech measured my babys belly which tells you an idea of how much the baby weighs.... apparently my little man weighs almost 1 lb at 15 oz!! Thats HUGE! I looked up in the baby book and the binder the Dr. gave me and at 20 weeks babies shoule measure about 9-10oz! He is measuring in the 22 week range! I was going to ask the Dr. this at todays apt. when she reveals results of the anatomy scan... 

at first i thought somthing might be wrong.... but then again i realized "OMG, im going to have a 9 lb baby!"


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> love the wedding pics.
> 
> I tried uploading my fav of ours but it wasnt working.... oh well!
> 
> Question for all you ladies taht had your 20 week scan, the US tech measured my babys belly which tells you an idea of how much the baby weighs.... apparently my little man weighs almost 1 lb at 15 oz!! Thats HUGE! I looked up in the baby book and the binder the Dr. gave me and at 20 weeks babies shoule measure about 9-10oz! He is measuring in the 22 week range! I was going to ask the Dr. this at todays apt. when she reveals results of the anatomy scan...
> 
> at first i thought somthing might be wrong.... but then again i realized "OMG, im going to have a 9 lb baby!"

Hehehe! Big baby for you!

I'm sure you don't need to worry. The formulas for estimating weight aren't exact & your baby might just have has a growth spurt. Talk to your Dr about it & I'm sure they'll let you know any implications. Do you know if you were a big baby?

DH was a 10lb baby so I was petrified that DS would be huge, but he ended up going to the other extreme!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - at my 21 week scan baby was 15oz, I asked about the weight and she said it is within the average range so do not worry about it. I guess the same could apply, although worth asking I guess.


----------



## jrowenj

sonia - gorgeous pics!

Little J - maybe things will even out or he will come a little early : )

I wish I knew how much my peanut measured. What the heck?!


----------



## Soniamillie01

This website may or may not help, you can put your gestation in and the measurements and it will give you the percentile measurement. At 21 weeks baby was estimated at 15oz which is 47 percentile - so 47 babies below this weight at this stage and 53 above (I think).

Using your measurement Little J I think it is about 52 percentile, so bang on average :)


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls. Here's the poem I wrote for my sister. It's not much, but it took me all day to write and it took a lot out of me. 

[FONT=&quot]Birthday in Heaven 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If I take your card and present, and tie them with a bow.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Attach a balloon and send them to heaven,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Would you know they were from below? [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If I sent your birthday cake with a dove up to the sky, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Would you blow out all of your candles, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]And make your wish upon a sigh?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I tried hard not to cry today, I tried not to shed a tear, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]But I wish, instead of up in heaven, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]You were celebrating here. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I hope your day was magical, and the angels sang to you. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I hope you can hear me now,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]As I say I love you, I miss you, and happy birthday, too![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]September 10, 2012[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jessica S. Silva[/FONT]


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> Hi girls. Here's the poem I wrote for my sister. It's not much, but it took me all day to write and it took a lot out of me.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Birthday in Heaven
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If I take your card and present, and tie them with a bow.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Attach a balloon and send them to heaven,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Would you know they were from below? [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If I sent your birthday cake with a dove up to the sky, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Would you blow out all of your candles, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]And make your wish upon a sigh?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I tried hard not to cry today, I tried not to shed a tear, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]But I wish, instead of up in heaven, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]You were celebrating here. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope your day was magical, and the angels sang to you. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope you can hear me now,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]As I say I love you, I miss you, and happy birthday, too![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]September 10, 2012[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Jessica S. Silva[/FONT]

That's beautiful - making me teared up at work!


----------



## jrowenj

so beautiful, Jes... I am sure your sister is smiling down on you


----------



## River12

Oh my. just wanted to say ducky that is such a beautiful poem! I'm sure you sister is watching over you and your family.


----------



## BlossomJ

How lovely Ducky. This has made me a bit teary too. I'm sure you sister can see you & appreciates it xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

So beautiful Ducky loved it


----------



## mellywelly

Its v day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

My baby as of yesterday was at the 51 percentile Hope my baby is a small one not 9 PDA my other 2 kids we're 8.10oz and the other was 8.13oz but there dad was 6"5 and over 300lbs my dh now is 5"9 and 170 so I'm really hoping 7-8 pd baby


----------



## AJThomas

That was so beautiful Ducky, made me think of my own sister.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> My baby as of yesterday was at the 51 percentile Hope my baby is a small one not 9 PDA my other 2 kids we're 8.10oz and the other was 8.13oz but there dad was 6"5 and over 300lbs my dh now is 5"9 and 170 so I'm really hoping 7-8 pd baby

I hope ella is smaller too...dont wanna push a 10 lb baby out... With diabetes its likely :( so ive been trying to be perfect with my sugars. So far so good!


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> Hi girls. Here's the poem I wrote for my sister. It's not much, but it took me all day to write and it took a lot out of me.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Birthday in Heaven
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If I take your card and present, and tie them with a bow.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Attach a balloon and send them to heaven,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Would you know they were from below? [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If I sent your birthday cake with a dove up to the sky, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Would you blow out all of your candles, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]And make your wish upon a sigh?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I tried hard not to cry today, I tried not to shed a tear, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]But I wish, instead of up in heaven, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]You were celebrating here. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope your day was magical, and the angels sang to you. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope you can hear me now,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]As I say I love you, I miss you, and happy birthday, too![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]September 10, 2012[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Jessica S. Silva[/FONT]

Oh Ducky! :hugs: That was beautiful! It made me tear up and think about my dad celebrated his second birthday in heaven at the beginning of the month. Thank you so much for sharing and I am certain that your sister is smiling down at you and is watching closely over you and your family. :hugs:



Soniamillie01 said:


> here are some photos from our wedding ...
> 
> Top left - me :)
> Top middle - DH :)
> Top right - the morning of our wedding
> Bottom left - DH and my brother, DH's best man
> Bottom right - us with our bridesmaid, my best friend (back row left), my nieces (front row left and middle), my younger sister (front right) and my youngest niece Ella, in my arms!
> 
> I had to walk down the aisle with Ella as she didn't want to walk and she then sat with us for most of the ceremony as didn't want her 'Steve' to get married - bless!

Sonia, your pics are lovely! I love the photo frame with all of your guests signatures and wedding wishes! I also love the pic of your brother and niece.

Hope everyone is having a good day! Am looking for my wedding (using the term loosely :haha: ) photos and will post them as soon as I find them!


----------



## Little J

BlossomJ said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> love the wedding pics.
> 
> I tried uploading my fav of ours but it wasnt working.... oh well!
> 
> Question for all you ladies taht had your 20 week scan, the US tech measured my babys belly which tells you an idea of how much the baby weighs.... apparently my little man weighs almost 1 lb at 15 oz!! Thats HUGE! I looked up in the baby book and the binder the Dr. gave me and at 20 weeks babies shoule measure about 9-10oz! He is measuring in the 22 week range! I was going to ask the Dr. this at todays apt. when she reveals results of the anatomy scan...
> 
> at first i thought somthing might be wrong.... but then again i realized "OMG, im going to have a 9 lb baby!"
> 
> Hehehe! Big baby for you!
> 
> I'm sure you don't need to worry. The formulas for estimating weight aren't exact & your baby might just have has a growth spurt. Talk to your Dr about it & I'm sure they'll let you know any implications. Do you know if you were a big baby?
> 
> DH was a 10lb baby so I was petrified that DS would be huge, but he ended up going to the other extreme!Click to expand...

i was 7.8 and hubby was 8 somthing....

Thanks ladies. It just seems odd they say the "average" is 9-10oz at 20 weeks and hes far past that at 15oz. (almost double!) I cant wait to get my ?'s answered by the Dr. later today. I also wonder if she can tell me if Braxton has hair or not? haha


----------



## La Mere

While I was looking for my wedding photos, I came across this pic I just had to share! I took this about a week ago.https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-03074422-1.jpg


----------



## brieri1

Little J said:


> i was 7.8 and hubby was 8 somthing....
> 
> Thanks ladies. It just seems odd they say the "average" is 9-10oz at 20 weeks and hes far past that at 15oz. (almost double!) I cant wait to get my ?'s answered by the Dr. later today. I also wonder if she can tell me if Braxton has hair or not? haha

I had my anatomy scan at 19 weeks and 3 days and my little girl was already 12 ounces. I think they have an average range that they just don't tell you and the books get wrong because the doctor said at 12 ounces at that point was right on schedule. 

I was almost 9 pounds at 2 weeks early and my husband was 10 pounds, so I'm kinda worried what size baby I'm gonna push out, lol.


----------



## La Mere

Sorry about the poor quality. We took em ourselves with our digital camera. But here you go, pics of my wedding day!

A little chapel on the table by the door.
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Facebook/Wedding%20Day/53948_167530403265161_2116207_o-1.jpg

The chapel again with little bride and groom bears.
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Facebook/Wedding%20Day/149060_167529239931944_795634_n-1.jpg

Our first pics as husband and wife. No kissy ones since we took em ourselves. :(
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Facebook/Wedding%20Day/53948_167530396598495_4326509_o-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/Facebook/Wedding%20Day/149836_167529839931884_7515951_n-1.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky that was so beautiful! It made me cry! :cry: I think your sister would be grinning from ear to ear at something so wonderful written for her! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

At 20 weeks they told us she weighed 11 oz and said she was right on. I feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball already though! lol! I don't remember hitting the 'is this over with yet' stage until much later. :haha: I am ready for January!


----------



## sassy_mom

Are any of you ladies having trouble with your bump getting super tight? All of a sudden my whole stomach will go tight and it gets uncomfortable. I've had some trouble with it before but now it is starting to happen so often, I'm wondering if something isn't going on. I'm going to bring it up on Thursday when I go to the doctor. I wasn't trying to run a marathon .... actually all I've done is load the dishwasher, make pancakes, and fold a load of laundry. It started right after breakfast and it hasn't stopped. Yesterday it bothered me all day and I couldn't get anything done around here. It is getting very frustrating as it seems to be occurring more and more frequently.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@ducky : I loved the Poem! Touched my heart!

@La_Mere: You guys look so happy! :) You go well together!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hubby seems so bummed...our friends who r havin a surprise baby are two weeks behind us...well they found out today their havin a baby boy.... Hubby is a little jelous :(. I kno he really wanted a boy..i feel bad...kind of upset over it....


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> @ducky : I loved the Poem! Touched my heart!
> 
> @La_Mere: You guys look so happy! :) You go well together!


:hugs: thank you, DeeDee!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hubby seems so bummed...our friends who r havin a surprise baby are two weeks behind us...well they found out today their havin a baby boy.... Hubby is a little jelous :(. I kno he really wanted a boy..i feel bad...kind of upset over it....

aww hun dont let that get you down.

I know you hubby wanted a boy, but once your little girl is born, he wouldnt want to change her for the WORLD! Its not as real for guys until the baby is born because they dont feel the kicks we feel everyday and every moment or anything else that comes along with pregnancy.

Trust me, when your in the delivery room itll be the happiest moment of his life as well as yours and youll never forget the day your little GIRL was born and your hubby will agree im sure


----------



## prayingforbby

Excited! Tomorrow I get to see if my little girl is still a girl lol


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> Are any of you ladies having trouble with your bump getting super tight? All of a sudden my whole stomach will go tight and it gets uncomfortable. I've had some trouble with it before but now it is starting to happen so often, I'm wondering if something isn't going on. I'm going to bring it up on Thursday when I go to the doctor. I wasn't trying to run a marathon .... actually all I've done is load the dishwasher, make pancakes, and fold a load of laundry. It started right after breakfast and it hasn't stopped. Yesterday it bothered me all day and I couldn't get anything done around here. It is getting very frustrating as it seems to be occurring more and more frequently.

That sounds like contractions. Braxton Hicks contractions can start up at any time during pregnancy but should go away when you relax or drink plenty of water. If they are happening every 10 to 15 minutes and nothing you do makes them go away, that's when you are supposed to go get checked out.


----------



## brieri1

Here's my 23 weeks 4 days baby bump :D
 



Attached Files:







9:11:2012.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Little J

prayingforbby said:


> Excited! Tomorrow I get to see if my little girl is still a girl lol

haha i was hoping it was still a boy yesterday as well! 

for the fact that we already made the Shower invites saying "its a boy!" and have bought TONS of boy clothes

sure enough... it was still a HE :)


----------



## La Mere

here's me at 22+4 weeks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/224bump-1.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks! Yeaaaa im being hormonal today :/. Gettin upset over silly stuff... Hes not like mad were havin a girl but u know u can just tell hes a little jealous?! I just feel bad.... But it was his sperm that decided lol...


----------



## La Mere

brieri1 said:


> Here's my 23 weeks 4 days baby bump :D

So cute, brieri1!!!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thanks! Yeaaaa im being hormonal today :/. Gettin upset over silly stuff... Hes not like mad were havin a girl but u know u can just tell hes a little jealous?! I just feel bad.... But it was his sperm that decided lol...

That's one thing I like about being team :yellow: LOL I don't get jealous cuz I have no idea. And you are absolutely right! It was his little men who decided!! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I should have been team yellow! Lol next time!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I should have been team yellow! Lol next time!

Lol! It'll definitely be a different experience if you do go yellow next time!


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy- I get that too... Im pretty much thinking its Braxton Hicks and as stared before, I notice them more when in dehydrated or in the evening after a long day. I read somewhere that they actually start around 8 weeks but you can't feel them at that point...


----------



## mellywelly

Sassy I get them too, but just figured it was baby in a weird position, like sticking its bum out. It normally is followed by a big movement or kick a few minutes later.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Are any of you ladies having trouble with your bump getting super tight? All of a sudden my whole stomach will go tight and it gets uncomfortable. I've had some trouble with it before but now it is starting to happen so often, I'm wondering if something isn't going on. I'm going to bring it up on Thursday when I go to the doctor. I wasn't trying to run a marathon .... actually all I've done is load the dishwasher, make pancakes, and fold a load of laundry. It started right after breakfast and it hasn't stopped. Yesterday it bothered me all day and I couldn't get anything done around here. It is getting very frustrating as it seems to be occurring more and more frequently.

I've had this too it started really kicking in about 17-18 weeks, but not so bad that I can't get a few things done. It mostly hits me when I am getting ready for bed or haven't been drinking enough. I agree with the other girls that it is most likely Braxton Hicks, but if it keeps up so consistently you should definitely talk to your doc. about it.


----------



## JCh

I was just saying I think that's what I'm having occasionally in the evening and also after dtd... I wasn't sure if it's too early but apparently not! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I figured they may be BH but they don't seem to come and go like a contraction. When I first starting noticing them, it was when I needed water and needed to go sit down. After sitting down, it would stop. Now it seems that everything just stays tight and it doesn't matter what I'm doing ... so I'm wondering if it is actually BH or just the baby wadded up in a really weird position. :shrug: I've been trying to drink a lot of water today to see if it helps. I'm being completely lazy too. :haha: It is driving me crazy but just want to make sure things are ok. My house work will just have to wait ... in a million years I never thought I would say those words. :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think baby is hiccupping lol....


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy 
It happens often to me now but all I drink is water and the other day I thought Mu skin was gonna rip it was so hard! 

I'll mention it to dr. But it goes away hope it get better for u but I have been feeling his head move cuz as of now it's always in the same side :)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I think baby is hiccupping lol....

Cute!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Any of you ladies watching the special one born every minute tonight?
It's a multiple birth special, twins and triplets.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Any of you ladies watching the special one born every minute tonight?
> It's a multiple birth special, twins and triplets.

I used to watch birthing shows all the time :cry: I'm still not used to american programming.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It's unbelievable how high up in my belly I can find Matthew now when I'm using the doppler. He is everywhere!

Oh, it's official: Matthew Andrew B. That's our little guys name, daddy said so... and I agree. Haha.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> It's unbelievable how high up in my belly I can find Matthew now when I'm using the doppler. He is everywhere!
> 
> Oh, it's official: Matthew Andrew B. That's our little guys name, daddy said so... and I agree. Haha.

Love your little guy's name, DeeDee!

Wish DH and I could get started just talking about names! We have a couple of times but everytime I say a name he throws it out and hardly suggests any names. XD its so frustrating sometimes lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable how high up in my belly I can find Matthew now when I'm using the doppler. He is everywhere!
> 
> Oh, it's official: Matthew Andrew B. That's our little guys name, daddy said so... and I agree. Haha.
> 
> Love your little guy's name, DeeDee!
> 
> Wish DH and I could get started just talking about names! We have a couple of times but everytime I say a name he throws it out and hardly suggests any names. XD its so frustrating sometimes lolClick to expand...

Thank you! He will get there! It does take time, you have to think in girls and boys!! That takes even longer! I hope you find the right ones soon! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable how high up in my belly I can find Matthew now when I'm using the doppler. He is everywhere!
> 
> Oh, it's official: Matthew Andrew B. That's our little guys name, daddy said so... and I agree. Haha.
> 
> Love your little guy's name, DeeDee!
> 
> Wish DH and I could get started just talking about names! We have a couple of times but everytime I say a name he throws it out and hardly suggests any names. XD its so frustrating sometimes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! He will get there! It does take time, you have to think in girls and boys!! That takes even longer! I hope you find the right ones soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: You're welcome! and thank you! I know its gonna take longer and be hard since we have to consider both genders :dohh: we didn't even have our DD's name till the nurse asked what her name was :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies for the feedback! I've been gulping down water and I am feeling better. I think it has something to do with it ... guess Chloe is trying to say hey mom DRINK SOME WATER!!! hahahahahaha!!! I've been resting all day too so hopefully I can get a little bit done while I'm feeling better.


----------



## Little J

just got back from the Dr. and i gained 1 lb! (which was all baby since he was 15oz as of yesterday haha) the Dr. was happy that i "finally" gained weight... but i had fluff before and im 5'1'' ao i had weight to lose to begin with so i was shocked she was so happy that i gained weight.

She also mentioned that hes a "big baby" and his belly meaures in the 98%tile! His head in the 88%tile and femur in the 71%til. She said hes measuring all around a week ahead. She basically said the due date stays the same but they will watch me as time gets closer so hes not too big for me to deliver, but she made me aware hes gunna be a bigger baby. Im like.... ok im def. gunna want the drugs! haha

And hes HEALTHY! yay!


----------



## Kaiecee

So ladies do u think Riley is a girls or boys name dh really wants it I still on Jacob but its his first baby and want to make him happy


----------



## Lauren021406

its one of those names that goes either way so honestly its whatever you want! but I def think the spelling riley is for a boy!!


----------



## Little J

i agree Riley is a boy or girl name.

I have a friend who named their boy Riley and we have another friend who wanted to name their baby girl Riley but used that as her middle name isntead (as we know alot of ppl that named their dog Riley)


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> So ladies do u think Riley is a girls or boys name dh really wants it I still on Jacob but its his first baby and want to make him happy


I think it os a unisex name. I've.seen it.spelled.riley.for a boy and rylie or ryleigh for a girl.so... It can def go either way


----------



## sassy_mom

It is a name you can use for either girls or boys. 

You could always go with Riley Jacob or Jacob Riley ... :) That way both of the names you like get used.


----------



## Lillian33

duckytwins said:


> Hi girls. Here's the poem I wrote for my sister. It's not much, but it took me all day to write and it took a lot out of me.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Birthday in Heaven
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If I take your card and present, and tie them with a bow.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Attach a balloon and send them to heaven,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Would you know they were from below? [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If I sent your birthday cake with a dove up to the sky, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Would you blow out all of your candles, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]And make your wish upon a sigh?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I tried hard not to cry today, I tried not to shed a tear, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]But I wish, instead of up in heaven, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]You were celebrating here. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope your day was magical, and the angels sang to you. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope you can hear me now,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]As I say I love you, I miss you, and happy birthday, too![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]September 10, 2012[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Jessica S. Silva[/FONT]

That was so incredibly sweet Jes, definitely brought a tear to my eye, what a wonderful sister you are :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much u been all helpful :)


----------



## brieri1

I'm thinking our daughter is going to be named Lilah. I found it a few days ago and just thought it was beautiful and my husband was asking my belly last night if she wants to named Lilah while we were watching her move on the outside.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Thanks so much u been all helpful :)

You're welcome, Kaiecee! :hug:



brieri1 said:


> I'm thinking our daughter is going to be named Lilah. I found it a few days ago and just thought it was beautiful and my husband was asking my belly last night if she wants to named Lilah while we were watching her move on the outside.

Aw thats so cute! I really like that name.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh..i hate putting a damper on things but im watching the history channel right now....remembering september 11 th... So sad... I knew exactly where i was when i watched the second plane hit...hormones really suck today!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh..i hate putting a damper on things but im watching the history channel right now....remembering september 11 th... So sad... I knew exactly where i was when i watched the second plane hit...hormones really suck today!

I even remember where I was that day and I wasn't in the US yet. I remember I had to get picked up from school because I was sick, so I watched it all. It all was so sad, even for us that were far away.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea, crazy isnt it?!


----------



## sassy_mom

My husband has been watching it for hours. I am not a fan of watching devastation over and over ... I wish he would turn the channel already. It was sad enough when it happened but we have watched it from every angle possible. :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea sassy i had to turn it too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Now im watching the show about conjoined twins! Soooooo crazyyy!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Now im watching the show about conjoined twins! Soooooo crazyyy!

Me too


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> So ladies do u think Riley is a girls or boys name dh really wants it I still on Jacob but its his first baby and want to make him happy

I've never heard Riley being a girls name. I know a few Rileys and they're all boys.


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw Nikki, don't feel bad about the girl thing. I know quite a few dads who really wanted boys, but got girls & they are so smitten with their babies & really happy that they were girls! Men are so cute with baby girls - really protective of them!

Kaiecee - I've also only heard of Riley as a boys name. Maybe the girls name is more a US thing?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just back from my dietican appointment, have to see her every 6 - 8 weeks, since my last appointment, 01 08 2012 at 18 weeks I have gained 1.2kg which is about 2.6lb I think. She seemed happy with that.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh sonia! At least u r gaining now tho! Ive gained 15 so far but i really dnt kno where its going !!! Im still the same size but just with a bump and i kno my bump doesnt weigh 15 lbs lol


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So ladies do u think Riley is a girls or boys name dh really wants it I still on Jacob but its his first baby and want to make him happy
> 
> I've never heard Riley being a girls name. I know a few Rileys and they're all boys.Click to expand...

I've only known it as a boys name too.


----------



## jrowenj

i think Riley is more of a boys name, but over the past few years a lot of people have been giving their girls "boys" names and making it more popular so, i think naming your boy Riley would be fine


----------



## mellywelly

brieri1 said:


> I'm thinking our daughter is going to be named Lilah. I found it a few days ago and just thought it was beautiful and my husband was asking my belly last night if she wants to named Lilah while we were watching her move on the outside.

Delilah is at the top of my girl list, but would call her lilah. Dh won't even entertain the idea though:shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

My sister in laws niece is Lilah. I think its very pretty!


----------



## Little J

Lilah is a cute name :)


I was watching child birth animations on youtube lastnight.... and, i didnt realize how many steps of birth there are!! 

kinda scares me if ineed Braxton comes out being a big boy bc i had "boyish" hips meaning i have none! They go straight down, no curve to me what so ever

Also, the Dr. had told my hubby that why he cant feel B move is because my anterior placenta.... i feel him all the time, but she said itll be probably like 25 weeks or so before he can feel him bc of the cushioning from the placenta. bummer...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

23 Weeks! 17 to go!

I think i'm still a papaya.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So weird.. Papayas are smaller than bananas? Lol i picked one up at the supermarket yesterday and im like what? Thats it? Hahahaa


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So weird.. Papayas are smaller than bananas? Lol i picked one up at the supermarket yesterday and im like what? Thats it? Hahahaa

Weird really. According to my Facebook counter I'm a grapefruit instead of a papaya. :shrug:


----------



## gingermango

Secretly counting down till the end of the month :blush: trying to get things organised without people realising Im planning on going off sick at the end of the month is hard, cos they keep saying we have loads of time yet!!

Lo is getting more and more active by the day!! 

Watched One Born: Twins and Triplets last night and there were sooo many premmie babies, brought back all the memories from when dd was born. This time nine years ago I was 17, 26 weeks pregnant and sat in hospital hoping my baby would not be born, now Im stressing that having a 9 year old makes me feel really old!!!!!


----------



## gingermango

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> So weird.. Papayas are smaller than bananas? Lol i picked one up at the supermarket yesterday and im like what? Thats it? Hahahaa
> 
> Weird really. According to my Facebook counter I'm a grapefruit instead of a papaya. :shrug:Click to expand...

The ticker on here will start staying the same for about three weeks at a time now, but if you look on the website that hosts the ticker there is a week by week list :)

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## BlossomJ

Just been out in the rain with DS, splashing in all the puddles. It was great... Although my ski jacket sprang a leak! Can't wait until this next one is running around too. We're going to have so much fun! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Blossom 
That seems so much fun:) 
I'll be going apple picking with my boys this weekend and there suppose to be a huge garage sale :)


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> Lilah is a cute name :)
> 
> 
> I was watching child birth animations on youtube lastnight.... and, i didnt realize how many steps of birth there are!!
> 
> kinda scares me if ineed Braxton comes out being a big boy bc i had "boyish" hips meaning i have none! They go straight down, no curve to me what so ever
> 
> Also, the Dr. had told my hubby that why he cant feel B move is because my anterior placenta.... i feel him all the time, but she said itll be probably like 25 weeks or so before he can feel him bc of the cushioning from the placenta. bummer...

That's good to know, DH REALLY wants to feel him kicking but it just doesn't come through..... Glad to know it will happen in a few more weeks!


----------



## Lauren021406

24 weeks today!! Only 16 more to go! I believe i am a canteloupe!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snap lauren x


----------



## Lilahbear

Beautiful poem Ducky! I almost cried on the bus!

Kaicee - I would think of Riley as a boys name. I think it certainly is in the UK.

Brier - Lilah is a lovely name. Even though it's my user name, it's not my name, but one of our cats. She was sitting next to me when I was thinking of a username (she is actually Delilah, but we tend to call her Lilah or Lilahbear). Me and hubby are now cursing using the name on a cat, as it would make such a pretty girls name. Good choice!


----------



## AJThomas

Hubby bought me an exercise ball, feels so nice to bounce on it :)


----------



## duckytwins

Happy V day, Lauren! I'll be 24 on Friday, which happens to be the boys' birthday! COOL! 

DH said 23 weeks is an ear of corn. I think the ticker gets stuck on certain fruits/veg for a few weeks, then moves on, but other websites give a new fruit/veg for each week. Not entirely sure why?? :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

For the last few days this has been me .....

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

I can hardly hold my eyes open and I feel like a sloth. I can't get anything done!!! UGH! Where is my energy?? COME BACK!!!


----------



## duckytwins

gingermango said:


> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx

Amazing how our babies went from being the size of a poppy seed to ears or corn/papayas/grapefruits, in what seems like such a short amount of time! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
I'm exactly like u wish I can take a pill to give me all the energy I need


----------



## Lilahbear

Me too, no energy whatsoever. I've gone from being really sick to really tired. I don't seem to have got that lovely energy your supposed to get in the 2nd trimester. Boo!


----------



## duckytwins

I wish I could bottle the energy my boys have and use it when I need it! If I figure out how, I'd gladly share! There's PLENTY to go around!


----------



## darkstar

I'm tired too. Plus I hurt my back and can barely get up without bad pain, don't know what I did to it


----------



## mammaspath

I want a pic like this in my maternity session..........
i have a huge back piece and a peice that goes down left side from bra line to mid thigh......and i love it!

anyone getting pics done?
 



Attached Files:







mattattopic.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Beautiful! I am getting pics done in october, were going to a farm lol..


----------



## Poppy84

darkstar said:


> I'm tired too. Plus I hurt my back and can barely get up without bad pain, don't know what I did to it

I am sooooo tired too!!!! I wish I could go on maternity leave now.

I have had a bad back since Sunday. Feels like a trapped nerve or something. At times I can lost scream in pain


----------



## els1022

I agree with the back pain and the fatigue!! I thought 2nd trimester was supposed to be the best...I'll be headed to my 4th overnight shift in a row. Ugh no matter how long I sleep during the day it doesn't feel like good sleep. Luckily this is my last night shift til after baby comes. With my history of preterm deliveries my OB said no more, it will stress out my body too much and she plans to put me on bedrest at the first sign of anything abnormal...so I am happy about no more nights!!:happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I'm having a mix hormonal - food lover melt down! Wuahaha, I am tearing up over Guatemalan-Chinese food, if that makes sense. It's just not the same, no offense... but the flavor of the one in the US just isn't the same, it's like it's barely there! I can even taste it I want it so freaking bad, with a french toasted baguette!


----------



## sassy_mom

I've never been into maternity photos. Not really sure why. I like to look at the photos people get done but I have never had any interest in doing them. 

I finally found a little bit of energy. I managed to get my kitchen and bathrooms mopped and I'm working on getting through some dishes that didn't go in the dishwasher. I'm dragging though! Ugh! I've started getting ready to do some freezer meals. Some of the ones I have found are really easy and great. Just throw all the ingredients in the bag and freeze. Whenever you get ready to cook it, just throw it in the crock pot. I love meals like that. I'm very excited!!


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day!!! Papaya?


----------



## DittyByrd

I actually have a wicked amount of energy. This week I have shampooed the sofa, cleaned, painted the front door, discarded clothes and took them to good will, cleaned some more, RIPPED UP SLATE AND CONCRETE on the patio, and made a gorgeous fall wreath for my door. 

I am nuts! Actually, I think I am nesting. I have a list a mile long of things I want to do before baby comes. Also, I am fighting the onset of cold weather and trying to get lots completed. We're talking about moving next spring/summer so I want the house to be in turn-key shape BEFORE baby gets here.


----------



## BlossomJ

I hurt my back this week too, though it is getting better now. Must be the week of bad backs!

I'm not going to get any pregnancy photos done, but only because I really don't think my body looks at all nice when I'm pregnant. I don't know if it's because I'm short, but it just looks weird to me.

Kaieceee that sounds like a lovely weekend! My parents have an orchard & DS already loves to munch his way through it! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

That is awesome Ditty!! While you have the energy, get all that stuff done! I feel excited I just cleaned my kitchen. lol! You are one busy mama!!


----------



## jrowenj

buying paint for the nursery tonight! I am nervous!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I had kitchen, bathroom, living room, bedroom all clean monday after my rant here. After that I took a very warm shower and at night time I couldn't get up, hubby had to be pulling or pushing me around my legs hurt so bad. At one moment during the night I turned over and landed on his pillow very close to him. I just couldn't move back and fell asleep there, when he woke me up that I was too close he couldn't move I couldn't help but laugh of the fact that I was sooo tired I just couldn't move. And it hurt. Haha. I've been chilling a little more since then... let him be here the weekend and monday will be the same... grr! haha


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> buying paint for the nursery tonight! I am nervous!!!

cant wait to see the room!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime 
What color?


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee- doing the top half navy blue and bottom half will be white. Doing a nautical theme : )


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee- doing the top half navy blue and bottom half will be white. Doing a nautical theme : )

So cute can't wait to see


----------



## Lilahbear

DittyByrd said:


> I actually have a wicked amount of energy. This week I have shampooed the sofa, cleaned, painted the front door, discarded clothes and took them to good will, cleaned some more, RIPPED UP SLATE AND CONCRETE on the patio, and made a gorgeous fall wreath for my door.
> 
> I am nuts! Actually, I think I am nesting. I have a list a mile long of things I want to do before baby comes. Also, I am fighting the onset of cold weather and trying to get lots completed. We're talking about moving next spring/summer so I want the house to be in turn-key shape BEFORE baby gets here.

Oh, I wish I had half of your energy. Our house is still a state from when I had morning sickness and couldn't do my usual cleaning and then I had high hopes of getting the house sorted when I felt better. Hubby has been great at keeping on top of the basics eg. kitchen and bathroom, but there is still so much to do and I don't have the energy. The frustrating thing is that I have the nesting feelings, I just don't have the energy to do anything about it. :-(


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh lilah I'm right there with you. Everyday I'm so determined to clean something and then by the time I get home from work I'm exhausted! It's so funny this topic came up bc just yesterday I was complaining to dh that this is supposed to be the easy trimester where I feel great! I'm just dragging.. Everyday at work around the same time I want to just curl up and nap!


----------



## mellywelly

It'smy day off today and have just cleaned all the house, except the nursery, which looks like a bomb has hit it. Just having a quick rest then food shopping needs doing. Not sure when I'll get round to the huge pile of ironing! Tomorrow, I'm tackling the nursery. Will get some new curtains and a lamp and just tidy it all up. Going to order a big sticker for the wall, that says 'we wished upon a shining star and twinkle twinkle here you are' and has all stars around it.


----------



## Lilahbear

ARuppe716 said:


> Ugh lilah I'm right there with you. Everyday I'm so determined to clean something and then by the time I get home from work I'm exhausted! It's so funny this topic came up bc just yesterday I was complaining to dh that this is supposed to be the easy trimester where I feel great! I'm just dragging.. Everyday at work around the same time I want to just curl up and nap!

Yip, I'm exactly the same. I am off work today as I am waiting in for a plumber to come do some work and I have been willing myself to move and tidy the bedroom, but it's so much easier to sit on the sofa and watch tv. I didn't sleep very well either last night and I wish I could just go for a nap, but I can't in case the plumber arrives.


----------



## Little J

Iv been mixed with tiredness and just pure lazyness. I use to always LOVE making great dinners... but ever since being pregnant, iv lost that spark of fun (i think i has somthing to do with be picky on what i eat especially if I cook it)

Last night i was shaving me legs in the bath/shower and noticed some grime build up and was like "this needs to be cleaned now!" so at 9pm at night, i had the engergy to scrub down the WHOLE tub and shower. By golly, it looks amazing now! haha im sure its that 1 can of diet soda i drank at 6:30pm (usually i drink caffeine free if i have one, but this one wasnt) im sure that where the engery came from

but all i can say is i slept like a champ lastnight!

Jrow- that sounds cute, cant wait to see pics!

Hubby and i have time off from work for the week of Oct. 15th for our 1 year anniversary and the in-laws were like "oh, then we can do what we wanted to do for your anniverary gift" and im really feeling like they want to paint the nursery for us (since hubbys dad does that as a hobby and is very good) but, i wish they would ask us first before doing somthing like that? (if they are, or anything thatll be changing the design of my house!)
that week hubby and FIL are going to be doing ceramic tile in the kitchen/dining area and the bathroom (thats why i thought they were wanting to do some "house work" since it was brought up when we talked about doing tile in the house that week)


----------



## jrowenj

25 weeks today! 15 weeks to go!


----------



## sassy_mom

6 months today!!!!! I wish my fruit would change. I'm still a papaya .... except I think I really would be a cantaloupe. I'm going to the doctor in a little while to have my GD test done .... I'M STARVING!!!!! ugh! I hate this! You would think they would schedule these things for a little earlier in the morning ... I have to have my blood drawn at 11. So I made breakfast for everyone and packed some eggs and biscuits in a bowl and I will gobble them up the minute they take my blood. :haha:

Jrowen - I can't wait to see pictures. The theme sounds wonderful!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am still team yellow but the "neutral" crib bedding available just does NOT appeal to me. I would love to do an ocean/sea life theme but as you expected, all the bedding is blue.

I think I am going with blue anyway. A baby girl won't care, the nursery is more for me than anything and I LOVE this bedding set.

What do you think of this set? I love it. I have yellow walls in baby's room!

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12602386&skuid=12231525


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj - AHHHH! You are 25 weeks with 15 weeks to go! *We're having babies in 4 months!* Does this not floor the rest of you like it does me?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg my dog let me sleep in til 9:30!!! its a miracle!! I think shes start to sense the pregnancy tho, she wont leave me alone and always curls up to my bumpy :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its crazy..15 weeks!! Omggggg.... Im around 16 weeks bc ill be imduced early but still...time to freak out!!


----------



## prayingforbby

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj - AHHHH! You are 25 weeks with 15 weeks to go! *We're having babies in 4 months!* Does this not floor the rest of you like it does me?

You read my mind! I woke up this morning, and had a mini panic attack thinking about how I'm going to be a parent in 4 months. Having a little person that depends on me but so excited


----------



## gingermango

Cant wait to hit 24 weeks on Monday, it has flown by since this thread was started! I had my :bfp: on Monday 7th May, do you know how long ago that seems lol.

If you look through past threads from like last year, in almost every thread there is at least one baby born prem, I wonder if there will be this time? My premmie is 9 tomorrow, ridiculous or what!! Cant wait for our little jelybeans to start arriving, then maybe we could add names etc to the first page hehe


----------



## Kaiecee

prayingforbby said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> jrowenj - AHHHH! You are 25 weeks with 15 weeks to go! *We're having babies in 4 months!* Does this not floor the rest of you like it does me?
> 
> You read my mind! I woke up this morning, and had a mini panic attack thinking about how I'm going to be a parent in 4 months. Having a little person that depends on me but so excitedClick to expand...

Me too I was just thinking how much stuff I still need to do I think my nesting will be kicking in big time :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Its crazy..15 weeks!! Omggggg.... Im around 16 weeks bc ill be imduced early but still...time to freak out!!

I won't be suprised if our babies are born days apart since I'll be having another c-section around the same time :)


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> I am still team yellow but the "neutral" crib bedding available just does NOT appeal to me. I would love to do an ocean/sea life theme but as you expected, all the bedding is blue.
> 
> I think I am going with blue anyway. A baby girl won't care, the nursery is more for me than anything and I LOVE this bedding set.
> 
> What do you think of this set? I love it. I have yellow walls in baby's room!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12602386&skuid=12231525

It's really cute it would be good for girl or boy :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Ditty that room decor is sooo cute!!! If that is what you want, go with it! No need to stick to the traditional blue for boy and pink for girl. With DD we didn't want to over do the pink so we did green and purple. 

I can't believe that our new babies will be here so soon! DD is so excited for her little sister to be here!


----------



## Lilahbear

It is so scary how close it all is on one hand, and on the other I just can't wait! On the 6 Sept I said to hubby, baby is due 4 months today and I think that freaked us both out a bit! Still so much to do and get. We have the cot ordered and a few bits and pieces of clothing, but that's it!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> 25 weeks today! 15 weeks to go!

FINALLY ur not a papaya!!!! Now eggplant for ages....


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> It'smy day off today and have just cleaned all the house, except the nursery, which looks like a bomb has hit it. Just having a quick rest then food shopping needs doing. Not sure when I'll get round to the huge pile of ironing! Tomorrow, I'm tackling the nursery. Will get some new curtains and a lamp and just tidy it all up. Going to order a big sticker for the wall, that says 'we wished upon a shining star and twinkle twinkle here you are' and has all stars around it.

That sounds ADORABLE! Love the idea!

Where did u find that kind of sticker?


----------



## Kaiecee

Finding a baby name is harder then I thought


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just woke up! :s 10:28 am! Had an awful night. Kitty was being a brat! she usually just lays down when we do and sleeps all night with us, but man she was into stuff last night and then started crying out for attention (my dad says she has a person or dog personality) So we had to take her out of the room, but still cried for us to open the door, and when we did she just wanted to play around with her toys and meow like a little baby. Is she preparing us? Hahaha.

Needless to say, I feel exhausted. :( 

My ligament pains have been a little stronger these past days too. I guess because it's time for baby to start growing fast?


----------



## gingermango

Ok so Ive had a slow day at work so have been searching for more beans for us lol

mbhg1980 - twin boys
stockers697 - Girl
ShelbyLC - Twin girls
Precious84 - Sadly mc'd
20something - Yellow (legs crossed at scan so may change)
EMTAmamda - Sadly mc'd in June - now due 4th May 2013
MsJMouse - Yellow
Luvnmybumpx4 - Blue
OliviaRae - Pink


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gingermango said:


> Ok so Ive had a slow day at work so have been searching for more beans for us lol
> 
> mbhg1980 - twin boys
> stockers697 - Girl
> ShelbyLC - Twin girls
> Precious84 - Sadly mc'd
> 20something - Yellow (legs crossed at scan so may change)
> EMTAmamda - Sadly mc'd in June - now due 4th May 2013
> MsJMouse - Yellow
> Luvnmybumpx4 - Blue
> OliviaRae - Pink

Thanks, I added them to the list for Betheney!


----------



## Little J

i dont remember if i told you ladies my idea for our "friends couple shower":

Since hubby said the guys wont want to be too involved and will most likely watch football, i wanted to make it so it wasnt just "another sunday" for them. So i decided to have a Gambling baby pool for them! $5 to get in, and you guess a date and the weight. If you guess a date after the actual birth day, your automatically DQed, and the person closest closted to date from that and weight wins the money! $4 of the $5 will go into the winning pot and $1 of the $5 will go into Braxtons cute piggy bank we got him. Its white cermic, shaped likea pig and the pig is wearing a baseball cap and the body is painted like a baseball. I got a blue sharpie and wrote his name on the piggy in bubble letters. It looks so cute!

I hope the guys find this fun! Hubby said it was a great idea!


----------



## Kaiecee

Little J said:


> i dont remember if i told you ladies my idea for our "friends couple shower":
> 
> Since hubby said the guys wont want to be too involved and will most likely watch football, i wanted to make it so it wasnt just "another sunday" for them. So i decided to have a Gambling baby pool for them! $5 to get in, and you guess a date and the weight. If you guess a date after the actual birth day, your automatically DQed, and the person closest closted to date from that and weight wins the money! $4 of the $5 will go into the winning pot and $1 of the $5 will go into Braxtons cute piggy bank we got him. Its white cermic, shaped likea pig and the pig is wearing a baseball cap and the body is painted like a baseball. I got a blue sharpie and wrote his name on the piggy in bubble letters. It looks so cute!
> 
> I hope the guys find this fun! Hubby said it was a great idea!

That's a really good and fun way to get everyone involved I really love this idea :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Omg 15 weeks! I remember when we were 15 weeks along! How did it go by so fast?? And how am I going to get everything done!! Haha


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> It'smy day off today and have just cleaned all the house, except the nursery, which looks like a bomb has hit it. Just having a quick rest then food shopping needs doing. Not sure when I'll get round to the huge pile of ironing! Tomorrow, I'm tackling the nursery. Will get some new curtains and a lamp and just tidy it all up. Going to order a big sticker for the wall, that says 'we wished upon a shining star and twinkle twinkle here you are' and has all stars around it.

Melly - we have that wall stickers, it's amazing! Bit tricky to put up but looks fantastic! Let me know if you want a pic x


----------



## Poppy84

Soniamillie01 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> It'smy day off today and have just cleaned all the house, except the nursery, which looks like a bomb has hit it. Just having a quick rest then food shopping needs doing. Not sure when I'll get round to the huge pile of ironing! Tomorrow, I'm tackling the nursery. Will get some new curtains and a lamp and just tidy it all up. Going to order a big sticker for the wall, that says 'we wished upon a shining star and twinkle twinkle here you are' and has all stars around it.
> 
> Melly - we have that wall stickers, it's amazing! Bit tricky to put up but looks fantastic! Let me know if you want a pic xClick to expand...

Post picture up on here please


----------



## Soniamillie01

Will post pics tomorrow. We got ours from eBay £19 x


----------



## Kaiecee

I want to see pic too :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

This is it on eBay but can't post pic until tomorrow as on phone.

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=150733989853


----------



## mellywelly

The one we are getting is from createworks.co.UK but just google wall stickers and same on eBay and loads will come up. The nursery is going to be a bit random, with pale green walls and bright red curtains and lamp. No cot bedding as we will use a gro bag, which is cream.


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg that's so cute really nice :)


----------



## duckytwins

Soniamillie01 said:


> This is it on eBay but can't post pic until tomorrow as on phone.
> 
> https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=150733989853

Cute! :cloud9:


----------



## duckytwins

Just wanted to share a photo. My husband's band was nominated to get a music award last night. Here's us on the "red carpet".


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope it was a good night Ducky. What kind of band is it? x


----------



## duckytwins

We had so much fun thanks! They didn't win, but in order to be able to go, they have to be nominated, so that was a pretty big deal! They are a Punk Band called Project 7.


----------



## JCh

soniamillie01 said:


> this is it on ebay but can't post pic until tomorrow as on phone.
> 
> https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemid=150733989853

very cute!


----------



## sassy_mom

Doctor's appt went well today. She said if I don't hear from them about my test, that means good news. They only call for abnormal stuff. So fingers crossed at no phone call. I was so hungry by the time they took my blood this morning I was ready to eat the bed I was sitting on. I am glad it is over though.

She measured me this morning and said I measured right on for 24 weeks. I'll get a picture later and post it of my bump ... which now looks more like a mountain to me but hey whatever! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yesterday we went out for a walk with hubby. He stopped and stared at me for a second and asked me why I was walking from side to side. Hahaha. I hadn't even realized, I guess I'm actually walking like a pregnant woman now!


----------



## jrowenj

JCH - Thank GOD I am an eggplant now. I was so bored with the damn papaya!

Little J - very cute idea!!!

Ditty - I can't believe the babies are coming soooo soon!!!!!!!!

Kaiecee - hope you can sort out a baby name soon! It's so stressful! You can't go wrong with Riley or Jacob though!

Sonia - that sticker is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Doctor's appt went well today. She said if I don't hear from them about my test, that means good news. They only call for abnormal stuff. So fingers crossed at no phone call. I was so hungry by the time they took my blood this morning I was ready to eat the bed I was sitting on. I am glad it is over though.
> 
> She measured me this morning and said I measured right on for 24 weeks. I'll get a picture later and post it of my bump ... which now looks more like a mountain to me but hey whatever! hahahahaha!!!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> Yesterday we went out for a walk with hubby. He stopped and stared at me for a second and asked me why I was walking from side to side. Hahaha. I hadn't even realized, I guess I'm actually walking like a pregnant woman now!

hahaha! Waddle waddle!


----------



## jrowenj

I haven't even sent out shower invites yet and there are 2 items purchased on my registry! Woohoo!!! Stationary baby jumper (baby einstein) and the pack n play!


----------



## Little J

Jrow- thats awesome! Even tho we havent sent out invites i still check just to see :blush:

Sassy- thats great! Im sure things will be perfect

Ladies in the US, you can get those wall stickers at Target or Shopko! I have some around the house just as normal decoration. it really makes the rooms looks nice and elegant! ( i have some in the bathroom and living room) My guy friends have said "i feel like i can climb mt. everst after being in your house!" haha bc they are words of wisdom or family wall stickys


----------



## mellywelly

this is the one we are getting, same words but a bit of a different shape. Can't decide on red or silver though?
https://www.createworks.co.uk/shop/...Sticker.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=WA095X_001&


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It doesn't matter what I do, Kitty doesn't want to stop being lazy today. I guess she gave herself a bad day due to her active night! LOL I rolled her over several times, and she still does not want to wake up completely, my bratty cat!

Her struggling with a rough day after not sleeping last night:
 



Attached Files:







0913121435b.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - the silver would be nice, so would red it shade etc in red.

I finishes designing my shower invites today so will print them soon. So exciting. X


----------



## sassy_mom

Here is my 24 week shot. Sorry it is a little fuzzy. We have horrible lighting in our house. lol! 

I talked to my best friend yesterday and she is going this weekend to pick up my shower invites and start working on them. I'm so excited!! I am so excited to have this shower!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100_4561.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sassy_mom

So I thought I would put up a "growth" picture. The first shot was taken June 22 so I was .... 12 weeks and the second is my 24 week shot.
 



Attached Files:







June 22 2012.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2









Sept 12 2012.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jrowenj

lookin good, sass!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hey Ladies, have you voted on the poll? For some reason girls are winning...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...pink-blue-2013-expecting-mummies-mommies.html

There's the link if y'all want to vote!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yep I found that poll about a week ago and voted. I guess there are a lot of pink beans that aren't on our thread.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Yep I found that poll about a week ago and voted. I guess there are a lot of pink beans that aren't on our thread.

Yeah, and February ladies are in it too.


----------



## Betheney

Yeah i've seen the poll, it does appear that most of the pink bumps just aren't on the thread.


----------



## River12

Our nursery is complete I spent 4 hours in there the other day putting up one of those wall stickers. The job should have taken a normal person perhaps an hour but I got tired easily and my bump wasnt making it easy to get close to the wall lol.
All walls a white except one that's yellow, we have a simba for set and 2 tree stickers on the wall.
One wall has a shelf with photos candles Teddy's and a poem i wrote for river, our son we lost at 18 weeks and the wall sticker says "guardian angel pure and bright guard me while I sleep tonight"
We love it!


----------



## La Mere

Aw, melly... I love that sticker and think it would look lovely in silver!

Betheney- on a random note I found a couple of yellow jelly bean pics, if you're still interested in making a banner for us yellow ladies. I can msg you the links from my photobucket if you'd like. I understand you are very busy though.

Jaime- I cannot wait to see pics of your baby boy's nursery! I bet its gonna look fantastic!

Sassy- adorable bump! :hugs:

River- :hugs: you're nursery sounds beautiful!

DeeDee- I think Kitty is getting y'all prepared for Matthew! Too cute how she's being so lazy today! 

Afm: 23 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: I just had to share with you ladies, lately my Rayven has been hugging my belly and when we ask her where baby is she puts her hands on my bump! She also likes to poke my bellybutton when we say baby. She's also been saying 'hi' to my bump and I think it is so adorable! Sorry if I am gushing :blush: also when DH was at work baby finally made my tummy move with three well placed kicks/punches! It was so awesome, tried to get Rayven to come over and feel her little brother/sister but she was preoccupied with her popper! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully! :hugs: to all my BnB girls!


----------



## brieri1

Have any of you with other children cloth diapered? And if so, have you tried Bum Genius Free Time? cottonbabies.com is having a sale on them and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should buy some for my cloth diaper collection.


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere - DD has been very lovey with my belly. She came up and kissed it all on her own and then the next time she she said I want to kiss my baby sister...:hugs::hugs::hugs: SOOOOOOOO sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

La Mere, send the links right on over! next procrastination with my uni work and i'll make some. How are the HB plans going, my friend who is having a HB just got her "kit" do you have to get something like that or will your MW bring it all. 

Eva doesn't call my belly baby but she understands my belly is where the baby is. If i say where's baby, she looks down at my tummy, she just thinks my tummy is funny though, everytime i lift my shirt she laughs and runs over and places her hand flat over my belly button. hahahahahaha little weirdo.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> I haven't even sent out shower invites yet and there are 2 items purchased on my registry! Woohoo!!! Stationary baby jumper (baby einstein) and the pack n play!

Thats awesome! I am sending invites out this week.. haha ill be stalking my registry!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere - DD has been very lovey with my belly. She came up and kissed it all on her own and then the next time she she said I want to kiss my baby sister...:hugs::hugs::hugs: SOOOOOOOO sweet!!!!!!

Aww! That is so sweet! I can't wait for my lil girl to meet her brother/sister. The way she is with my belly already makes me think she will for the most part a sweet big sister!



Betheney said:


> La Mere, send the links right on over! next procrastination with my uni work and i'll make some. How are the HB plans going, my friend who is having a HB just got her "kit" do you have to get something like that or will your MW bring it all.
> 
> Eva doesn't call my belly baby but she understands my belly is where the baby is. If i say where's baby, she looks down at my tummy, she just thinks my tummy is funny though, everytime i lift my shirt she laughs and runs over and places her hand flat over my belly button. hahahahahaha little weirdo.

Great! Thanks so much, Betheney! I sent you a msg with the links! As for HB, plans are coming along great! I will be getting everything I will be needing for the birth.  That's so cute! Rayven will pull my shirt up too! Earlier today, I'm wearing full panel.mat pants and she pulled up my shirt and pulled down the panel to pat my belly and bellybutton :wacko:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol am i the only one that loves their mil?! She came over tonight for no reason and brought me a croissant with an iced coffee ( my latest craving). ... Then bought me a motherhood maternity shirt and tons of clothes for baby....do u think shell turn crazy on me when the baby comes?! Lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Nikki- my mil is awesome too. She isn't invasive, always polite, had a wicked sense of humor, and is incredibly warm. She couldn't be more thrilled to have another grandchild but she also wants I make sure my parents get I fully enjoy it since its their first. She's always looking out for me and if she lived closer she would definitely bring me treats, too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe yea! Shes funny we get along great...we always bitch about people, go to lunch together on her days off..its nice to have her around! This is her first grandchild..i have a feeling shell be spoiled rotten!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol am i the only one that loves their mil?! She came over tonight for no reason and brought me a croissant with an iced coffee ( my latest craving). ... Then bought me a motherhood maternity shirt and tons of clothes for baby....do u think shell turn crazy on me when the baby comes?! Lol

Mine is a rare mix of being sweet, nice and helping to competitive (I feel like she needs to prove to my FIL that she's the best out there, for her to feel OK with herself), a little invasive and hard headed. Haha. She is human after all. I mean, she is willing to come pick me up and take me to Houston, which would be more than 10 hours of driving all together for the baby shower she is kindly throwing for me. But she already gave me the "look" for not agreeing that labor needs to be 100% natural. She was even implying stuff over my sister having her epidural. I still love her though, when she is the nice kinda MIL. Hahaha.


----------



## Betheney

My MIL is a fucking pain in the arse and i think the best decision i ever made was moving me and my husband 12 hours away from her controlling, psychotic, over-bearing behaviour.


----------



## Soniamillie01

My mil is ok but we don't live to close so don't see them much. Oh the flip side I love the relationship my mum and DH have. They get on amazingly well.

On the bump references, our niece Ella is amazed by my bump. When we see her she always asks is pipkin here yet or if we are going to hospital she says is looking going to come? Her birthday is at Christmas and then she'll say oh silly me I have to wait to my birthday and he'll be here, god help me if he is late! She also says to me is pipkin is belly one still, as I always refer to my two tummies, top and bottom. She doesn't like that my two bellies have now merged and I only have one, bless her. We also have to listen in with doppler every time she stays. So cute!


----------



## mellywelly

My mil does very little. Ds was 4 years old the first time she looked after him, and thats only after we asked her as we couldn't get anyone else. But she also doesn't interfere either. 

Ds has felt baby kick, and tried to lift my top to get a good look at the bump. Pity we were in the supermarket at the time! He insists it's going to be s girl as the bump is too big to be a boy? 

Baby woke me up at 6.30 this morning, kicking right at the top of my ribs, it's never kicked that high before!


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> My MIL is a fucking pain in the arse and i think the best decision i ever made was moving me and my husband 12 hours away from her controlling, psychotic, over-bearing behaviour.

Sorry Betheny, I know it isn't funny, but this really made me laugh! What a shame though :hugs:

I can't remember how old you said Eva is? Just wondering as DS is 25 months and has zero interest in there being a baby in my tummy. He is literally clueless and doesn't seem to get what we're talking about, even though his speech is relatively good and we can converse with him pretty well about most things. I'm not sure whether he's actually going to understand until the baby arrives!

Ducky I looked up your DH's band and they're great! My DH studied music production at Uni. He didn't go into the industry, but we're currently looking to buy a new house & one of the criteria is that there is room to build a proper music studio. It's narrowing down the possibilities somewhat!....and I know I'll never see him once it's done, but it'll make him happy & I guess it'll be great for DS, who will inevitably be musical too.

I'm so jealous of you girls getting your nurseries ready! I wish we would find a house already so I can start planning it! I know we won't use the nursery for a little while after the baby is born, but I can't imagine we'll have time to do it then either!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> My mil does very little. Ds was 4 years old the first time she looked after him, and thats only after we asked her as we couldn't get anyone else. But she also doesn't interfere either.
> 
> Ds has felt baby kick, and tried to lift my top to get a good look at the bump. Pity we were in the supermarket at the time! He insists it's going to be s girl as the bump is too big to be a boy?
> 
> Baby woke me up at 6.30 this morning, kicking right at the top of my ribs, it's never kicked that high before!

I'd heard that bumps were supposed to be bigger with girls (and more out to the sides) but I'm definitely way smaller with this little girl than I was at this stage with DS. I also don't get why anyone would be bigger with a girl as I though baby boys were bigger on average than baby girls? Is it all just old wives tales?


----------



## Lilahbear

My MIL is lovely. They live a couple of hour away so we don't seem them that often, but they are really excited about the baby as it's their first grandchild. She is really good at knitting, quilting, sewing etc and has already made the baby two quilts and is working on a third larger one to put on the floor for the baby to play on. I have attached a picure of the pram quilt she made us.
 



Attached Files:







Quilt.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> My MIL is a fucking pain in the arse and i think the best decision i ever made was moving me and my husband 12 hours away from her controlling, psychotic, over-bearing behaviour.
> 
> Sorry Betheny, I know it isn't funny, but this really made me laugh! What a shame though :hugs:
> 
> I can't remember how old you said Eva is? Just wondering as DS is 25 months and has zero interest in there being a baby in my tummy. He is literally clueless and doesn't seem to get what we're talking about, even though his speech is relatively good and we can converse with him pretty well about most things. I'm not sure whether he's actually going to understand until the baby arrives!Click to expand...

It's okay to laugh, i wrote the post with a touch of humour. I probably shouldn't speak so harshly of my MIL, because she is a kind person who always knows what the right thing to do is, we can talk for hours and have very similar opinions on alot of topics, not to mention she could shop for hours with me, she has a lovely home and is apart of a lovely family. But she just has her own ideas how her sons should live their life and she's very manipulative with getting what she wants. She nags and nags and nags like you wouldn't believe. She just so desperately wants to control her sons lives. She has even told my BIL's girlfriend that the hint to my hubby (her son) is that when you want something done you just have to keep chipping away at him and eventually he'll do what you want. Hubby told me the day we were engaged he was nervous about telling his mum because she'd always encouraged him to NOT GET MARRIED YET!!! fucking mole. Everytime i spend time with them and she says something ridiculous like "you don't want too many children because you'll be living off crackers and tuna for the rest of your life"

As for Eva, i probably over exaggerated her interest in my own desperate need to have her interested. lol. She's 23 months. I often find myself sad that she isn't interested in the pregnancy and i do wonder if she even understands that i'm pregnant. Sometimes when i say "where's the baby" she'll look around herself for her baby dolls. SOMETIMES she'll look at my belly. I think she thinks my belly button is hilarious which is why she places her hand on it but as for knowing there's a baby in it. Sometimes i think she does and sometimes i think she doesn't. I like to pay attention to when she seems to register there's a baby and ignore the times when she doesn't.

I know a mumma with a daughter a week younger than Eva and her daughter sings to her belly and talks about the baby and 100% is into the pregnancy, i think all toddlers just understand things differently.


----------



## duckytwins

I sometimes wish I had inlaws. My FIL passed away on Christmas Day a few years before we were married and my MIL had a massive stroke earlier that same year and is bound to a wheelchair in a convalescent home, unable to speak. DH is an only child.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

22 weeks today! And i turn 27 today! Eeeeeeeeeep..... My momma got me a mani pedi and my hubby got me a prenatal massage and facial!, im so sxcited to use them up! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Happy birthday Nikki! And happy 22 weeks! My babies are 7 today! And today is V day for me!! So many exciting things! Enjoy your special treats!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aweeeee thank u! Lotsa b days today! Happy b days to ur kiddos! Oooooo v dayyyy! Exciting!


----------



## Lauren021406

happy Birthday Nikki!


----------



## BlossomJ

Happy birthday Nikki! Hope you get spoilt!

Betheny - I think you're probably right about each child being different. I'm sure DS will love having a little sister, but as I can't even get him to look at a doll, I can see that the thought of there being a little baby in my tummy (which he can't even see) wouldn't be interesting, even if he does get it. It's just a bit gutting as I also have a friend who's daughter is a similar age & even before she turned two she said she wanted a sister and was obsessed with babies. I think it sounds like Eva knows there is something exciting going on with your tummy!

My MIL is the opposite of overbearing! She's lovely and definitely not judgemental, but doesn't really get too involved. I often think DH must have had some serious self belief & motivation from an early age to achieve what he has in life, as she has never had any expectations or aspirations for her children that I know of (other than that they were happy I guess - she does love them!).

We were over at her house recently and DH showed her a showreel he'd made for a pitch he was giving to Sony. She watched it and said it was nice (it was amazing!) but didn't Sony have experts to do that kind of work?! I burst out laughing, I mean talk about belief in your own son! She doesn't seem to get that the company he co-founded is actually pretty cutting edge in their field. I think she thinks there are 'normal' people who work in shops, as teachers, for the council etc. (by the way I think these are totally worth while jobs) and then there is another super-human race who are leading scientists, surgeons, lawyers etc. etc. apparently us 'normal' people aren't capable of anything we put our mind to!....He won the contract with Sony, but I doubt that's changed her view!

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> My mil is ok but we don't live to close so don't see them much. Oh the flip side I love the relationship my mum and DH have. They get on amazingly well.
> 
> On the bump references, our niece Ella is amazed by my bump. When we see her she always asks is pipkin here yet or if we are going to hospital she says is looking going to come? Her birthday is at Christmas and then she'll say oh silly me I have to wait to my birthday and he'll be here, god help me if he is late! She also says to me is pipkin is belly one still, as I always refer to my two tummies, top and bottom. She doesn't like that my two bellies have now merged and I only have one, bless her. We also have to listen in with doppler every time she stays. So cute!

Aww, Ella! Growing fond of her just by reading of her. Haha, baby needs to get things going before Christmas!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> 22 weeks today! And i turn 27 today! Eeeeeeeeeep..... My momma got me a mani pedi and my hubby got me a prenatal massage and facial!, im so sxcited to use them up! :)

Uuuh, enjoy! Happy Birthday Nikki! :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Happy Bday, Nikki!!!! Enjoy all the pampering!!!!


----------



## Little J

Happy b-day Nik! 

my MIL is very similar to Deedee's! But she is more of a mother to me than my own mother...


----------



## mellywelly

Well after 2 hours of clearing stuff, the nursery looks like a nursery! Just need to put the curtains up, went and bought them but forgot to get new hooks as some of the old ones had broken! Thats the 3rd thing I've forgot to get today! Must be pregnancy brain fog!


----------



## mellywelly

Happy birthday nik!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> 22 weeks today! And i turn 27 today! Eeeeeeeeeep..... My momma got me a mani pedi and my hubby got me a prenatal massage and facial!, im so sxcited to use them up! :)

Happy birthday Nikki hope u have a great day :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

My mil says stupid shit sometimes but is ok ..... My mom on the other hand should never of had kids she's mean spirited and tries to hurt people on purpose that's why I had to make a hard decision and keep her out of my life cuz all she did was hurt me and did stuff that a mother should never do that's why I always said I'll never be like her ever!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is in a bad mood first thing in the morning..... And I have a little pain in my tummy anyone have that sometimes


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is in a bad mood first thing in the morning..... And I have a little pain in my tummy anyone have that sometimes

Sorry about hubby being in a bad mood. Where does it hurt in your tummy?


----------



## Kaiecee

Under bellybutton just a crampy feeling maybe just ligaments I have no idea


----------



## sassy_mom

Happy Birthday Nikki!!! 

My MIL is crazy. I am very glad we live an hour away. She is very controlling and manipulative and she can't stand me. hahaha! She doesn't do a lot with DH and I because we aren't on her puppet strings. It is sad that she has to be that way but I'm thankful we don't have to be overly involved with her because she is a ridiculous person.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Under bellybutton just a crampy feeling maybe just ligaments I have no idea

I get it, it's been a little bit more this past week. I'm blaming ligament pains. But if you get to where you can't walk because of the pain call ur Dr. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Under bellybutton just a crampy feeling maybe just ligaments I have no idea
> 
> I get it, it's been a little bit more this past week. I'm blaming ligament pains. But if you get to where you can't walk because of the pain call ur Dr. Hope you feel better!Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy birthday Nikki!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm fed up! The nursery is finished but it looks so boring! Still got to get the wall sticker but it's still so dull! Ds's room is lovely and big and looked great, but this is a tiny room and I hate it and can't do anything with it. All that's in there is the cot, a set of drawers and just managed to cram a changing unit in at the bottom of the cot. I've got a lovely nursing chair and footstool in the loft,but no space left for it. Feel really sorry for the baby now.


----------



## jrowenj

so, our nursery is off of the kitchen/living room. The doors on the nursery are slatted doors... do you think it's going to be too noisy?? Should i put up better doors?


----------



## duckytwins

Sorry melly :hugs: I have a similar problem - Boop doesn't even get a nursery. :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

This is it, any ideas gratefully received! 
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0705.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

I wouldn't change the doors Jaime, if you make everything really quiet for baby to sleep, it will need quiet to sleep and will be harder for it to nap as he gets older. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> This is it, any ideas gratefully received!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0705.jpg

Melly, I think once the sticker is up and takes up that bare wall it will look great


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> I wouldn't change the doors Jaime, if you make everything really quiet for baby to sleep, it will need quiet to sleep and will be harder for it to nap as he gets older. Hope that makes sense?

thanks! My husbands step mom said the same thing. She suggested when I bring the baby home that I don't tip toe around the house. She said to let the dog bark when she barks and even vacuum while the baby naps so he gets used to noises just like you said!


----------



## mellywelly

It's what my sil told me. With her first she kept the house really quiet and wouldn't vacuum etc at nap time then realised the implications later on.


----------



## brieri1

I'm 24 weeks today! My baby girl made it super hard for me to eat breakfast this morning, rolling around in there and kicking me. I can't believe my husband and I created her 24 weeks ago.


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday Nikki! 
And Happy Birthday to ur twins Ducky. 

I was saying to DH last nite that its unreal that in 4 months there'll be 3 of us, we'll never be 2 again!


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> I'm 24 weeks today! My baby girl made it super hard for me to eat breakfast this morning, rolling around in there and kicking me. I can't believe my husband and I created her 24 weeks ago.

happy 24 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

No nursery for me either. I'm living through you girls! Haha. Well, we do have space in our bedroom for his crib and his bassinet, but I guess I'll just be decorating a corner of the room if anything haha. We are planning on moving to a new apartment with 2 bedrooms, but not for a while, since we both want him to stay with us in the bedroom for at least a year. That's why I wanted a bassinet so bad for the first months.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I would wait until you have the sticker up, I really wasnt keen on mine when we had done it without the sticker and now I LOVE IT! It has really come to life since we put the sticker up so hope it has the same effect for you 

Some pics ... it isnt finished yet but hope it shows what I mean x

Before ...
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 38 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soniamillie01

After ...
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jrowenj

Sonia- that looks so pretty! I love the chandelier and the crib is very cute!


----------



## BlossomJ

Love it Sonia!


----------



## Kaiecee

Sonia 
So nice makes a big difference just the sticker


----------



## Soniamillie01

Once it's finishes I'll post proper pics x


----------



## duckytwins

brieri1 said:


> I'm 24 weeks today! My baby girl made it super hard for me to eat breakfast this morning, rolling around in there and kicking me. I can't believe my husband and I created her 24 weeks ago.

Me too! Happy V day!


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks Sonia, hope so, your looks lovely, really elegant! 

I think it will look a bit different when the cot mobile goes on too, but work want to get me that, so have to wait ages.....


----------



## Little J

sonia and melly- the rooms are so cute! melly itll def. look amazing once the stickers are up!

Jrow- Iv been told to not keep things too quiet for when baby sleeps either... they normally like a little sound anyways bc its actually pretty noisey in the womb so they are used to noise. 

Hubby picked me up from work today and took me to lunch! He stayed home as he had to go to the Dr. bc his eye has been blood shot all week and itchy (i didnt think it was pink eye as it didnt seem like it) but it turns out its due to allergies, so now he needs some special eye drops for it. Oh well, its taken care of now! And i got lunch out of it! :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

have you ladies in the US started looking for a pediatrician? (not sure if you ladies in the US have the same type of Dr. system as us...)

at my last apt. my Dr. asked if we picked one as we should be doing that soon. So i talked with one of my best friends whos a nurse thru the clinic i go to and she reocmmened some luckily... or else it woulda been a shot in the dark!


----------



## ARuppe716

The room were using currently has no doors so we are having French doors put in (it's a wide doorway). We wanted to block out sound to some extent but I also plan to go about my normal life while he is sleeping and not worry about if I'm being too noisy. 

We haven't done much for a pediatrician but there really only one big practice in town and everyone goes to them. They're associated with the hospital so I know they will have easy access to come and check him out in the beginning!

My debut as the jolly green pregnant giant is tomorrow!! So excited fr my best friends wedding but self conscious about how I look...


----------



## sassy_mom

I agree that once the sticker goes up it will really change it. 

Sonia - beautiful room! It is a big difference when you put up the stickers. 

When DD was a baby I still vacuumed and went about my day. She slept right through it. Now she still sleeps through anything. I can run the vacuum right by her room with the door open ... nothing ... they also get use to the noise you make in the womb. When they can hear outside, they hear you doing your routine so it becomes normal.

I'm having some ligament pain and I'm feeling drained. Probably because I haven't eaten lunch but we don't really have a lot ... I'm thinking of going to make a strawberry smoothie. Since I found the soy milk I can enjoy those a lot! I'm really ready to go to bed and call it a day but I need to get groceries and ... ugh yea z e r o energy!!! zzzzzzz


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone else have a really active baby? Mine starts by 7am and just goes on all day, with quick sleeps in between. Its really strange as ds only ever really kicked at night. Hope it's not a sign of things to come!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes very active, well most of the time although I do have quiet patches which I assume are growth spurts, but all day today active as a jumping bean and still going :) 
I read somewhere that after 26 weeks I think baby will only sleep for 20-40 min intervals then be awake for most of the time


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck for tomorrow ARuppe! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yes very active, well most of the time although I do have quiet patches which I assume are growth spurts, but all day today active as a jumping bean and still going :)
> I read somewhere that after 26 weeks I think baby will only sleep for 20-40 min intervals then be awake for most of the time

Aww I can't wait! When he is awake I get some good kicks and I love it! I think yesterday was the first time I ever saw my stomach actually move from outside while drinking cold water and without trying to catch him with my hands first. My blouse just jumped!


----------



## sassy_mom

She moves non stop and is powerful already! Well ok non stop isn't really accurate. She does sleep some. hahaha! Mostly if I put her in a food coma...after I eat a big meal she will quiet back down and sleep but I feel her the majority of the day.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I love lying here on the sofa with my pj top up and watching little kicks etc can't see a foot as such but she tummy jump out a little. So cute.


----------



## darkstar

I have such bad pelvic pain on my left side. Its agony.

I second not being quiet around baby. I used to crank the stereo up and do housework when my oldest ones were sleeping and they both became good sleepers. My son at 8 flew back from his dads once and fell asleep on the plane. The flight attendants couldnt wake him after landing and a pilot carried him off in the end. 
It was great I could tidy their rooms and put laundry away while they were napping.


----------



## Lillian33

Happy Birthday Nikki!! Hope you've had a lovely day :) 

And happy V day ducky & Brieri!! Such an exciting day!

Gorgeous nursery Sonia :)

Try to just relax & enjoy yourself at the wedding Aruppe, I'm sure you'll look great!

Happy weekend everyone!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just finished my baby shower invite! And yeah my name is Diana Brunner LOL
 



Attached Files:







BabyShowerbnb.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## La Mere

Too cute, DeeDee! 

Happy birthday Nikki!

Happy v-day brieri and ducky!

Thought you girls might like this...
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-13150546-1.jpg

Afm: 23 weeks today! :happydance: that means i'm a grapefruit? :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Too cute, DeeDee!
> 
> Happy birthday Nikki!
> 
> Happy v-day brieri and ducky!
> 
> Thought you girls might like this...
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-13150546-1.jpg
> 
> Afm: 23 weeks today! :happydance: that means i'm a grapefruit? :shrug:

Cute!


----------



## jrowenj

Deedee that is GORRRGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

La Mere = Hilarious!


----------



## DittyByrd

Happy Birthday Nikki!


----------



## DittyByrd

I ordered my crib bedding online last night from Babys'R'Us for instore pick-up and ordered some accessories to be delivered that weren't in stock. I was able to pick it up today! I LOVE IT!!! It's all embroidered and has all sorts of great textures on it.

I also had my mom help me pick out furniture. DH just defers to me anyway so having mom there was a treat. She lives about 3 hours away. I fell in love with one set and couldn't be deterred. I am ordering it tomorrow.

I feel a sense of relief in getting this stuff taken care of - call it nesting - but I was panicking with not having that stuff done!

Check them out!
Bedding: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12602386&searchURL=false
Convertible Crib and Dresser: https://www.toysrus.com/product/pro...&displayTab=enh&productId=12073525&totCount=1


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> I ordered my crib bedding online last night from Babys'R'Us for instore pick-up and ordered some accessories to be delivered that weren't in stock. I was able to pick it up today! I LOVE IT!!! It's all embroidered and has all sorts of great textures on it.
> 
> I also had my mom help me pick out furniture. DH just defers to me anyway so having mom there was a treat. She lives about 3 hours away. I fell in love with one set and couldn't be deterred. I am ordering it tomorrow.
> 
> I feel a sense of relief in getting this stuff taken care of - call it nesting - but I was panicking with not having that stuff done!
> 
> Check them out!
> Bedding: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12602386&searchURL=false
> Convertible Crib and Dresser: https://www.toysrus.com/product/pro...&displayTab=enh&productId=12073525&totCount=1


So nice can't wait to see it all put togeather :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive beenso crampy today, hope everything is ok! Not to sound gross but very gooey too :(. I goto doc monday, im going to have him check my cervix just to ease my mind!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
I'm sure all
Is fine baby's make are body go wack good luck


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just heard her on the doppler and now shes kicking...guess shes ok lol


----------



## Kaiecee

That's good it's just our heads that play games with us


----------



## La Mere

Ditty, adorable crib and bedding! Look forward to seeing it all put together!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ditty - love love love!!! I bet it will all look beautiful together! So much fun getting it taken care of. I am glad we were able to get things taken care of and done. Now I am ready to fill it up with the little stuff. Yay cute baby stuff!

I know someone mentioned pelvic pain in an earlier post ... the bones in my pelvis have started aching. I HATE it. UGH! So uncomfortable.


----------



## jrowenj

holy heartburn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding heartburn and me throwing up is still here which really sucks!


----------



## sassy_mom

EW! Sorry! I know that is awful! I've finally figured out what triggers all my heartburn and I stay faaaaaar away from it. Heartburn is satanic. lol!


----------



## jrowenj

I think its because I had lemon in my water :cry: i don't wanna give up my lemon water!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

i still vomit occasionally it's not very fun

today I am just so excited to meet my baby!! 16 weeks to go, hurry up.


----------



## Kaiecee

For me it's at least one a day still and my heartburn doesn't make it easy


----------



## jrowenj

I have been cleaning and organizing since 10am... it's now 11:29pm... holy shat


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol where do u get all ur energy?? I'd like some :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think my heart burn is triggered by chocolate :( woke up so many times in the night with it. Also woke up this morning with my hospital bag really on my mind like I have to do it today, sure it's nothing but going to at least get something's in it!


----------



## DittyByrd

Thanks gang! I ordered the furniture this morning. Another thing that makes it even more real that this is really happening! I can't believe it. 

BTW - we're nearly at 10,000 posts! We are animals!


----------



## mammaspath

i don't think ive ever had heart burn.......wierd right.......ive been pregnant 7 times.

ditty - love the stuff!!!!

so am i the last to find out the gender of baby???? 2 days and a wake up here! and everyone is already getting bags packed and nursery's done.......i haven even started hahahaha is that bad?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol the nursury is half painted... The grey bottom half and trim are done...tomorrow will dothe white..then next weekend will put the molding up :). Were going to the melting pot for my birthday dinner tonight! Im uber excited! Never been there!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mammaspath said:


> i don't think ive ever had heart burn.......wierd right.......ive been pregnant 7 times.
> 
> ditty - love the stuff!!!!
> 
> so am i the last to find out the gender of baby???? 2 days and a wake up here! and everyone is already getting bags packed and nursery's done.......i haven even started hahahaha is that bad?

I say girl momma!! :) Not too much longer on ur wait!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Starting to feel little man move more and more. Not as much as I was feeling the other three at this point. But Im just so happy to be feeling him every day now :) I feel huge already though!
 



Attached Files:







week 21.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soniamillie01

Beautiful x


----------



## Kaiecee

Mil & fil should really mind their own buisness I'm so mad I want to cry!


----------



## mellywelly

Omg we are on the 1000th page!!!!


----------



## La Mere

What's going on with them now, Kaiecee?

Mommyof2peas- You look lovely!


----------



## Kaiecee

Just telling me how to take care of my 5 year old shit it's not really their grandchild what am
I to expect when their grandchild is born?? Plus they can say really mean things sometimes :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm a lemon today :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Kaicee! I know it is no fun dealing with stuff like that. :( Try not to let them get to you too much!!! :hugs::hugs: Or feel free to rant and rave to us so that you will feel better.


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry Kaicee! I know it is no fun dealing with stuff like that. :( Try not to let them get to you too much!!! :hugs::hugs: Or feel free to rant and rave to us so that you will feel better.

Thanks so much :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

I had some crazy energy about 2 Fridays ago and did like 3 days straight of cleaning and organizing but it's over now and I can barely bring myself to even look at a broom. Hope I get another spurt before baby gets here.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee sweetie ur a papaya! A lemon is way smaller lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaicee sweetie ur a papaya! A lemon is way smaller lol

Lol! I was wondering why it looked like a lemon hahha thanks nikki


----------



## Betheney

i think my Eva bug has a UTI, she keeps grabbing at her nappy crying every few hours or so :-( i am waiting for a call back from the doctor.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe poor thing :( hope she feels better!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope she feels better it really sucks when kids are sick


----------



## Betheney

:) Thanks girls, she's having lunch at the moment so after her drink of water i'll be waiting to see with how she copes with peeing it out


----------



## AJThomas

Oh yeah, as for the spd I'm having it really bad. Almost every step I can hear my hip bone clicking in and out of place it seems and I get some really sharp stabbing pains there sometimes and feel like I can't move, but the most annoying symptom so far has been shortness of breath. Sometimes no matter what position I'm in I feel like I'm gasping and just canr get enough air in.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yep I never seem to be able to get enough air! I know it will only get worse. I am soooo ready for January! lol!


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> :) Thanks girls, she's having lunch at the moment so after her drink of water i'll be waiting to see with how she copes with peeing it out

Hope she's ok the poor darling, must be awful when she can't tell you exactly what hurts.

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies have you ever heard of this vaginal balloon?
https://www.epi-no.co.uk/default.asp

A friend of mine face birth yesterday and she swears by it!
First labour, two hours, no stitches, no drugs, no pain relief


----------



## EmyDra

We are team :blue:! Very shocked as we were convinced this baby was a girl!

And here's the 4d pic we got of him eating his knee <3
 



Attached Files:







drembie4d.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmyDra

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ladies have you ever heard of this vaginal balloon?
> https://www.epi-no.co.uk/default.asp
> 
> A friend of mine face birth yesterday and she swears by it!
> First labour, two hours, no stitches, no drugs, no pain relief

Very interesting, I'd pay good money if that was the guaranteed result!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lucky I
Having a c-section I've went thru 15 hours of labour for my first and it hurts so much I'd rather it this way


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well ladies woke up this morning sick as ever! Sore throat, sniffles, on top of that my morning sickness has been back for the past two days :( not a happy camper!


----------



## Betheney

my morning sickness comes back with any cold or flu, it really sucks

I think i ate some bad Thai last night, i held back puking all night until around 5am then there was no holding back, stomach has been really sensitive all day since.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yuck!:( and i did notice yesterday i had a scratchy throat but jst thought it was irritated from getting sick that morning... But last night i told hubby i think im really getting sick because what started as a tickle in one spot was now my whole throat! :(. Hope u feel better too!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd pay that money too! I popped up there earlier, baby is gorgeous, and her sister and two friends also swear by it!


----------



## Lilahbear

I just spoke to my brother today for some advice on what is worth buying for the baby and what they bought, but never used. I discovered they have both manual and electric tommy tippee breast pumps which they never used as my sister-in-law ended up having to give up on breast feeding very early on! I offered them money for them, but they said I could have them for free! Am really pleased. I plan to breastfeed, but would like to pump on occasion so that hubby can feed the baby sometimes too.


----------



## sassy_mom

We registered for the Tommie Tippie bottles and I was just wondering if anyone has used them before. My best friend has been pumping and she said there is a lot of bubbles in the bottle and her son has gas really bad. I know every baby is different but I'm wondering if anyone has used them before with good results. I know they are new here in the US so if any of you ladies overseas have any thoughts ... let me know.


----------



## mellywelly

We finally have a boys name :happydance:we suddenly remembered that before ds we already had a boy name, but opted for Lucas for some reason instead, so if it's s boy it will be called Ellis. I was a bit worried at first as lucas's middle name is Elliott, but how often do you use middle names? Just need to think of a middle name now to go with Ellis! And we are thinking maybe Sophia for a girl but not sure on that yet, but at least we are getting somewhere!


----------



## Lilahbear

Ellis is a lovely name!


----------



## Lauren021406

Can anyone recommend a good shoe for someone with a wide foot??


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too I Ames on buying tommee tippee bottles so if any one has used them I'd love to know if u liked them


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> We registered for the Tommie Tippie bottles and I was just wondering if anyone has used them before. My best friend has been pumping and she said there is a lot of bubbles in the bottle and her son has gas really bad. I know every baby is different but I'm wondering if anyone has used them before with good results. I know they are new here in the US so if any of you ladies overseas have any thoughts ... let me know.

I registered for them too. Hope someone has an answer


----------



## gingermango

We used Tomme Tippie bottles with ds and have bought them again for this baba. We never had any problems with extra windy or colicy baby but I do think every baby is different and it may be worth just getting say 6 bottles just incase lo doesnt agree with them? Ive always found Ive had to try a number of different milks and teats rather than different bottles.


----------



## gingermango

When mums on here refer to themselves as co-sleeping do they mean sleeping with the baby actually in their bed or with the baby in their room as opposed to a nursery??


----------



## gingermango

mellywelly said:


> We finally have a boys name :happydance:we suddenly remembered that before ds we already had a boy name, but opted for Lucas for some reason instead, so if it's s boy it will be called Ellis. I was a bit worried at first as lucas's middle name is Elliott, but how often do you use middle names? Just need to think of a middle name now to go with Ellis! And we are thinking maybe Sophia for a girl but not sure on that yet, but at least we are getting somewhere!

Aww my ds is called Lucas :)


----------



## Lilahbear

My brother has been using Tommee Tipee bottles with his daughter who is now one, and they have never had any problems.


----------



## jrowenj

I think co sleeping means in same room.... I saw a bassinet called a co sleeper so I think that just means in parents room?


----------



## brieri1

I got my first couple cloth diapers in the mail yesterday. So freaking cute. I can't believe I'm growing something that's going to fit in them, though, lol.


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ladies have you ever heard of this vaginal balloon?
> https://www.epi-no.co.uk/default.asp
> 
> A friend of mine face birth yesterday and she swears by it!
> First labour, two hours, no stitches, no drugs, no pain relief

I own one, Sonia! I love it! No tearing, so no stitches and no drug or pain relief! I would definitely reccomend getting one if you are going to have a vaginal birth. My labor was a bit longer, but there were factors that made me uncomfortable so that added to my labor time.

Betheney- I hope Eva is feeling better. Ray had a UTI about a month or so ago. It was terrible.

Ginger- co-sleeping is sleeping with baby in bed. I co-slept with my DD and plan to co-sleep with this baby as well.


----------



## gingermango

I had dd in my bed for the first year but its a big no no here in the uk now and hubby doesnt like it cos of all the horror stories so ds slept in a moses basket then a cot next to our bed. Obviously Im not saying wether it is right/wrong I just wondered what it referred to on this site :) this lo will go in a moses basket in our room, unless he doesnt sleep well then Ill quite happily have him in bed with me.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

sassy_mom said:


> We registered for the Tommie Tippie bottles and I was just wondering if anyone has used them before. My best friend has been pumping and she said there is a lot of bubbles in the bottle and her son has gas really bad. I know every baby is different but I'm wondering if anyone has used them before with good results. I know they are new here in the US so if any of you ladies overseas have any thoughts ... let me know.




Kaiecee said:


> Me too I Ames on buying tommee tippee bottles so if any one has used them I'd love to know if u liked them

I used them with my son and I love them! I never had a problem with them but every baby is different. I am planning to breastfeed this time but if I change my mind or can't I will happily use my tommie Tippie bottles again


----------



## River12

I hope to breast feed but I brought a auto tommee tippee pump as well in the hope that OH can do some feeds.
We have. Een trying to narrow down names for some time now it's so hard. Before we were trying to get pregnant I always loved the name willow for a girl but OH wasn't keen but the other day be said he loved it. we plan on having options so willow or ivy for a girl and we really are so so stuck on boy names. I like Jett and Cruz


----------



## duckytwins

We went shopping for Boop today! We took advantage of the BRU trade-in sale and got a new travel system, swing and exersaucer. Wanna see?


----------



## sassy_mom

YES! Show us!!! :D


----------



## sassy_mom

River12 said:


> I hope to breast feed but I brought a auto tommee tippee pump as well in the hope that OH can do some feeds.
> We have. Een trying to narrow down names for some time now it's so hard. Before we were trying to get pregnant I always loved the name willow for a girl but OH wasn't keen but the other day be said he loved it. we plan on having options so willow or ivy for a girl and we really are so so stuck on boy names. I like Jett and Cruz


Those names are great!!! It really is so hard to decide on names. I told someone it is easier to name a dog than to name a baby. lol!


----------



## La Mere

gingermango said:


> I had dd in my bed for the first year but its a big no no here in the uk now and hubby doesnt like it cos of all the horror stories so ds slept in a moses basket then a cot next to our bed. Obviously Im not saying wether it is right/wrong I just wondered what it referred to on this site :) this lo will go in a moses basket in our room, unless he doesnt sleep well then Ill quite happily have him in bed with me.

Oh I understand. I just think it was right for us. I know the horror stories too, but with breastfeeding and her sleep feedings... It just made more sense then to wake her all the way to nurse her. It's definitely not right for everyone, but I don't think I could do it any other way!!!

River- I love both of your girl names! I like Jett but not to sure about Cruz. But either way, great names, hun!!


----------



## jrowenj

Why is it so hard to find a sexy formal maternity dress


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Why is it so hard to find a sexy formal maternity dress

:haha: I have wondered that myself. Except I don't need formal stuff. But where are the sexy maternity clothes period?!

Ducky, would love to see!!


----------



## jrowenj

Seriously! Just cuz I'm knocked up doesn't mean I'm not sexy!!


----------



## Betheney

have a look at topshop they have some great stuff


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks Beth!


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone know the best bottles to buy ?


----------



## sassy_mom

I think every baby is different but I have heard great things about the Tommie Tippie bottles and I know a lot of people use the Dr. Browns. With DD I used the plain drop in liner playtex bottles and those worked fine. You can try a few and see how you like them or even check reviews online.


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Seriously! Just cuz I'm knocked up doesn't mean I'm not sexy!!

Exactly my mindset!! Thank goodness my DH thinks the same way:haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

My new stroller coming Thursday. Sometimes I love being a blogger :)
 



Attached Files:







Maclaren-Twin-Techno-Stroller-Black.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ARuppe716

Im back from the wedding weekend. Went well but I was so tired by the end!! I will try to post a pic tomorrow...

24 week appointment tomorrow, I'm excited to go over the scan results. I also want to talk to them because I've been trying to adjust my diet but my feet dont seem to be any better. It's so odd because it's just over the top of the ball of my foot. My ankles aren't swollen at all, just that part of my foot. They were epic all weekend! I also want to discuss my hip. Sciatica hasn't given me trouble but my replaced hip has been bugging me for about a week. It's a strange bone pain much like before my replacement. I had a botched hip surgery prior to the replacement and I think that's causing some of the problem. Curious what they'll say... I'm also going to call the surgeon who did my replacement.

We registered for Avent bottles but only a few. I've heard that you could buy the best ones on the market and baby will prefer the cheapie from the grocery store. I'd heard good things about Dr.Browns but the lady at buy Buy Baby said that they have extra parts and because of it people complain they leak because they didn't assemble them correctly. They require extra cleaning and the extra assembly may be a pain in the middle of the night. I think it's totally a personal preference and you have to see what's right for you.


----------



## Lilahbear

Random question - I was wondering what facial moisturisers you guys are using? When i got pregnant I decided to try and use stuff which didn't have loads of chemicals in it and have been using Avene Hydrance Optimale UV Rich SPF 20 Protective Hydrating Cream. However now the weather is getting colder and my skin is getting dry, it is not cutting it. Are you using the same stuff you used before you got pregnant or have you changed to something else?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Regular ob gyn appointment this morning...hopefully hell let me know what i can take for this stupid cold... Im so miserable, have a feeling my voice will be gone by the end of the day too. Thennnn i have a dress fitting and some work to get done! Happy monday everyone :)


----------



## ARuppe716

The next time I see the doctor after today I will be in the third trimester! Omg!! I think I flip over to 2 week appointments too after the next one at 28 weeks... Crazy how close it's all getting!

Face moisturizer- I use the same one and its an aveeno one as well. I get psoriasis and aveeno helps keep it under control. Try putting it on before your face is completely dried from your shower. If its still slightly damp I always ears the moisturizer will actually lock some of that moisture in...


----------



## gingermango

Lilahbear said:


> Random question - I was wondering what facial moisturisers you guys are using? When i got pregnant I decided to try and use stuff which didn't have loads of chemicals in it and have been using Avene Hydrance Optimale UV Rich SPF 20 Protective Hydrating Cream. However now the weather is getting colder and my skin is getting dry, it is not cutting it. Are you using the same stuff you used before you got pregnant or have you changed to something else?

I use Lush moisturiser, they have quite a few different ones for different skin types and they are all natural. At the moment I used one called Enzymion as I have quite greasy skin but they do have a few thicker creams that would be better for winter :) plus if you go into a store they will happily give you samples of a few to see which best suits you.


----------



## sassy_mom

I would really love to do some exercising .... I am just so exhausted all the time. I've hit one of those emotional moments where I feel a little overwhelmed. I want to do something but my body is telling me no most of the time. AHHH! I know better than to push myself beyond what I can do, but I feel so sluggish all the time and would love to incorporate some sort of exercise in. Yesterday, every time I tried to get up and move around, I would have another BH. Some days make me feel so aggravated.


----------



## duckytwins

Sorry I didn't post back sooner - I fell asleep. :blush: Here's our new things! 

https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-11669905dt.jpg

https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-11009182dt.jpg

https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5533705dt.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

I was wondering where you went. :haha: Love all the stuff!! The Babies R Us trade in is wonderful. It saved us nearly $100 on the stuff we had to buy. :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Sassy i'm the same, it was also same last pregnancy, the BH are just out of control with any kind of movement. Days at uni are terrible, they're just going nuts all day with all the movement.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here I am ladies, 24 + 5. x
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sassy_mom

Such a cute bump Sonia!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney said:


> Sassy i'm the same, it was also same last pregnancy, the BH are just out of control with any kind of movement. Days at uni are terrible, they're just going nuts all day with all the movement.


They are driving me crazy. I feel like I have to sit down constantly and I have things to do. Especially since DD's birthday party is Saturday! UGH! On that note, I can't believe she is about to turn 4! Friday is her birthday. Where has the time gone.


----------



## Lilahbear

gingermango said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Random question - I was wondering what facial moisturisers you guys are using? When i got pregnant I decided to try and use stuff which didn't have loads of chemicals in it and have been using Avene Hydrance Optimale UV Rich SPF 20 Protective Hydrating Cream. However now the weather is getting colder and my skin is getting dry, it is not cutting it. Are you using the same stuff you used before you got pregnant or have you changed to something else?
> 
> I use Lush moisturiser, they have quite a few different ones for different skin types and they are all natural. At the moment I used one called Enzymion as I have quite greasy skin but they do have a few thicker creams that would be better for winter :) plus if you go into a store they will happily give you samples of a few to see which best suits you.Click to expand...

I may have to look into Lush. I just assumed I should avoid lush because of the essential oils they use. I do love lush stuff though, especially their bath bombs!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Sassy - feeling a little self concious about my image at the moment x


----------



## duckytwins

sassy_mom said:


> I was wondering where you went. :haha: Love all the stuff!! The Babies R Us trade in is wonderful. It saved us nearly $100 on the stuff we had to buy. :happydance:

We had our boys' birthday party on Saturday, then I woke up with a cold on Sunday, so I was exhausted by Sunday night! I ended up falling asleep before I could post my finds! :haha: Sorry!!!


----------



## JCh

Managed to work out an amazing deal on a Stroller/ Car Seat combo barely used, regular $300 - got it for $100. https://www.ohbabymagazine.com/cool-stuff/graco-alano-flip-it-travel-system/ 

Also managed to go to a huge swap meet where I got a bassinet for $20, retail is $150+ https://www.juniorbaby.com/en/product/eddie-bauer-bassinet

Also got a high chair seat only for $5, also barely used and also reclines. New seems to be $40+ https://www.amazon.com/The-First-Years-MiSwivel-Feeding/dp/B004VNFGME 

Also got a Nautica jacket - regular $40 for $10 https://www.shopnchill.com/nautica/boys/baby-j-class-jacket/1018782

Slowly getting all the things we need :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Lotion - I use Olay Regenerist. My complexion has stayed great during this pregnancy.

I weighed myself this morning and I have gained so much weight this month! :( 
I had 2 vacations in that time but have also started exercising again in the last 2 weeks. I have gained 5.5lbs in 4 weeks. I am hoping it's just a growth spurt and not the trend for the rest of pregnancy.


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Sassy i'm the same, it was also same last pregnancy, the BH are just out of control with any kind of movement. Days at uni are terrible, they're just going nuts all day with all the movement.
> 
> 
> They are driving me crazy. I feel like I have to sit down constantly and I have things to do. Especially since DD's birthday party is Saturday! UGH! On that note, I can't believe she is about to turn 4! Friday is her birthday. Where has the time gone.Click to expand...

Happy birthday to your DD!!!! Some days I just say "stuff it" and do all the physical stuff I wanted to do and just let the BH go nuts. I worked fulltime on my feet all day till 37 weeks with my first pregnancy and I specifically remember them being so full on all the time but I never went into premature labour then and gave birth at 39+7. So I'm taking a similar approach this time, because it didn't do any damage last time. Altho I'm slightly more sensible this time. I do stop and see if the BH continue as it wouldn't be good if they started coming regularly. I pushed myself too far too often last time, this time I make sure I speak up and tell other people that some things they expect me to do are just too much. But sometimes it is difficult I remember with my first pregnancy I took a late night shop around the shopping centre with hubby I was walking slow and calmly but I was getting BH every 5-10 minutes for the hour we were there but as soon as I stopped I never got another one. It can be quite stressful some times.

Love


----------



## sassy_mom

I would bust right through them and keep going but they get too uncomfortable. When I have them I also get really out of breath. They annoy the crap out of me. :dohh:
Sometimes it feels like there is never a break in it. Almost like my stomach just stays tight. I told the doctor and she just said that if I have 4-5 an hour, to tell her.


----------



## brieri1

Do any of you ladies watch the pregnant or mom vlog-gers on youtube? I watch a couple, and I realized recently that even before I knew what I was having, and I kept dreaming it was a boy, I was only watching the moms that had baby girls and the pregnant women who were expecting girls. Connection or coincidence? Maybe my subconcience was trying to tell me something?


----------



## Little J

happy monday to me....hubby and i got food poisoning :(

I grabbed a sub from the deli at Target yesterday since i was busy running errands and it looked totally fine and the sell by date wasnt until wed.! all lastnight and into this morning i had bad diarrhea and so did hubby and bad tummy cramps.

The Dr. says the baby should be fine as long as i stay hydrated. (especially the only symptom is runny stool) luckily no vomiting or fever. I had to stay home from work bc i was afraid id be running to the bathroom all the time and wouldnt be able to get work done


----------



## Little J

on a better note! my sister who lives in Cali (i live in wisconsin) said she wanted to help with the shower by giving us some $. She wanted to give us $100 and im like NOOOOO! TOO MUCH! bc i know she doesnt have much $ and she kept insisitng, so i said she could buy the cake (which is $50) and then to get Braxton a nice gift :) It was so nice of her to offer, makes me start feeling good about the shower that hubby and i arent alone in doing it :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

V day for me today!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy vday, giner!

Little J I'm glad ur feeling better!! That's nice of ur sis!


----------



## Lauren021406

Ok ladies im having a bit of a freak out,..lil bean hasnt moved much the past few days a little kick here and there, i believe its his hb im finding on the doppler but im still worried!!


----------



## mammaspath

congrats on the v-day ginger~!!!

jaime - doid you find a dress?

Sonia - the bumppic is great
jch - those awesome deals!!! 

afm - finding out what team im on tomarrow afternoon! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning ladies! Hope you had a good weekend.

I have my drs app this Friday, but they haven't said anything about my Glucose test yet, I hope they don't decide to do it in the middle of the next 4 weeks! Ugh, I need my license asap! haha


----------



## mammaspath

Lauren021406 said:


> Ok ladies im having a bit of a freak out,..lil bean hasnt moved much the past few days a little kick here and there, i believe its his hb im finding on the doppler but im still worried!!

maybe the baby is having a growth spurt......ive heard when they do they don't move as much......

try drinking some oj and lay down for a bit to see if baby is moving


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Here I am ladies, 24 + 5. x

Beautiful! Really no reason to be self conscience! You look great!


----------



## La Mere

Sonia- You look beautiful!!! 

Lilah- I use coconut oil. Just straight out of the jar. :haha: My skin had looked great since I started using it.

Lauren- I agree with mama, sounds like a growth spurt. Definitely try the oj and laying down. Try not to worry too much. Easier said than done, I know. :hugs:

Ducky- Adorable! I love your stroller and carseat. It reminds me of the swing we got for DD.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sickness kicked back during the weekend. I hate it! I think i'm over doing the milk, perhaps. I ate cereal this morning and now I feel blah again... I was soooo passed this MS!


----------



## Kaiecee

No feeli g good today:(


----------



## mellywelly

Lauren try not to worry, mine has a few days when it goes quiet, then starts up again, I just put it down to growth spurts. I'm on day 2 of not much movement again, usually it lasts about 3 days. 

And I don't use a moisturiser. Everyone keeps telling me I must start, but I just forget!


----------



## ARuppe716

I just had several days where little man was quiet and now he is back full force... I assumed it was a growth spurt. Just had my 24 week appointment and all seems good... Scheduled my glucose for four weeks from now.

We also bought a glider!! A local department store was having a sale do we got the one we've been eyeing for a good price and the ottoman too!! It's the extra big plushy one that reclines and swivels. It wasn't cheap but it's so comfy and we picked out colors to match our current furniture so it can go with everything once it gets moved out of the nursery...


----------



## duckytwins

JCh said:


> Managed to work out an amazing deal on a Stroller/ Car Seat combo barely used, regular $300 - got it for $100. https://www.ohbabymagazine.com/cool-stuff/graco-alano-flip-it-travel-system/
> 
> Also managed to go to a huge swap meet where I got a bassinet for $20, retail is $150+ https://www.juniorbaby.com/en/product/eddie-bauer-bassinet
> 
> Also got a high chair seat only for $5, also barely used and also reclines. New seems to be $40+ https://www.amazon.com/The-First-Years-MiSwivel-Feeding/dp/B004VNFGME
> 
> Also got a Nautica jacket - regular $40 for $10 https://www.shopnchill.com/nautica/boys/baby-j-class-jacket/1018782
> 
> Slowly getting all the things we need :)

Awesome!! Well done!


----------



## duckytwins

gingermango said:


> V day for me today!!!!!!

Happy V day!:happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

ARuppe716 said:


> I just had several days where little man was quiet and now he is back full force... I assumed it was a growth spurt. Just had my 24 week appointment and all seems good... Scheduled my glucose for four weeks from now.
> 
> We also bought a glider!! A local department store was having a sale do we got the one we've been eyeing for a good price and the ottoman too!! It's the extra big plushy one that reclines and swivels. It wasn't cheap but it's so comfy and we picked out colors to match our current furniture so it can go with everything once it gets moved out of the nursery...

At first I thought you meant an engineless plane type of glider! My jaw literally dropped open!


----------



## jrowenj

Is everyone doing birthing classes?? Not sure when i should start


----------



## mellywelly

Nope not doing any, don't think there are any round here anyway.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm booked for classes in November. 4 Monday afternoons and have also booked for water birth classes, third Thursday of every month as really want a water birth x


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm booked for classes in November. 4 Monday afternoons and have also booked for water birth classes, third Thursday of every month as really want a water birth x

So did I :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Omg i better get the ball rolling i guess


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Omg i better get the ball rolling i guess

The hospital where I'm going to deliver has tons of classes, even for daddy. We will start seeing what we want in October.


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Omg i better get the ball rolling i guess
> 
> The hospital where I'm going to deliver has tons of classes, even for daddy. We will start seeing what we want in October.Click to expand...

Our hospital too. Not sure which to take!


----------



## Lilahbear

La mere - coconut oil sounds lovely and nourishing. I may have to look in to that.


----------



## Lilahbear

We have signed up for a national childbirth trust class which is one evening a week for 6 weeks. It starts end of October. I think we also get some classes on the NHS, but I think It's a bit hit and miss as to whether they are any good.


----------



## Poppy84

I've signed up for a nct class too. Expensive but aparently they r really good for making friends. Mine start in November


----------



## ARuppe716

We're doing a newborn and a breast feeding class in November and ten a full day Lamaze class the first week of December. Hospital recommended signing up no later than 6th month...


----------



## mellywelly

I'm not really wanting to pay for classes, especially if they are expensive, incase they say they have to do a c section again. And it looks more likely that my works may run out of funding after next April and we may have to close, so cant just be throwing money around.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine are free from hospital. Don't know how good they are but will give them a go x


----------



## mellywelly

I think my hospital is useless compared to everyone else's!


----------



## ARuppe716

Our classes are pricey but since it's out first I wante to do them. I was hoping insurance would pick them up but they aren't covered. However I did find out that as of January 1st breast pumps are covered so were taking ours of the registry and waiting til the final stretch to get one free!!


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> Our classes are pricey but since it's out first I wante to do them. I was hoping insurance would pick them up but they aren't covered. However I did find out that as of January 1st breast pumps are covered so were taking ours of the registry and waiting til the final stretch to get one free!!

Your insurance pays for breast punp?!?!? I need to find this out!


----------



## Lilahbear

Poppy84 said:


> I've signed up for a nct class too. Expensive but aparently they r really good for making friends. Mine start in November

The NCT classes are expensive, but a few of my friends have done them and said they were really good, especially for meeting people. The good thing is that hubby gets to go to all of the classes, whereas with the NHS ones my brother only got invited to one before his daughter was born. Plus there is one whole session on breastfeeding which should be interesting.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Our classes are pricey but since it's out first I wante to do them. I was hoping insurance would pick them up but they aren't covered. However I did find out that as of January 1st breast pumps are covered so were taking ours of the registry and waiting til the final stretch to get one free!!
> 
> Your insurance pays for breast punp?!?!? I need to find this out!Click to expand...

Me too, I'm calling ASAP!


----------



## Little J

my hospital offers a free breastfeeding class and a free newborn class. Both are 2-3 hours long but only 1 day. They offer birthing classes, but its super expensive.

I wonder if my insurance covers breast pumps? hmm... somthing to def. look into!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im nit even going to bother with a burthing class... Ill prob end up w a c section anyways ....


So i had my apptmnt today and heartbeat was good...but for some reason i havent gained any weight in a month! Im still stuck at 13 lbs and im 22 weeks now.. Weird! I eat all the time!


----------



## duckytwins

We took the classes when pg with the boys and I was the only one in the class who was having twins, and it was geared toward having one baby, so I'm not going to bother again. I know there's a sibling's class the boys can take, but I don't think they'd pay much attention. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

I have Independence Blue Cross. They reimburse $50 for childbirth classes, $25 for infant CPR class, $50 towards a breast pump, and offer lactation consultation. Depending on how long I am in hospital, I also get one to two home visits. 

I signed up for a childbirth class series at the hospital for $110, it includes a tour of the maternity unit.


----------



## jrowenj

Wtf my insurance sucks


----------



## Betheney

My hospital has a free lactation consultant. I never needed them thankfully but its good to know.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm freaked out a little I've never not gained weight by now so it weird but I'm sure baby if fine I'm not a tiny girl so maybe I'm ok:)


----------



## Betheney

Little J said:


> happy monday to me....hubby and i got food poisoning :(
> 
> I grabbed a sub from the deli at Target yesterday since i was busy running errands and it looked totally fine and the sell by date wasnt until wed.! all lastnight and into this morning i had bad diarrhea and so did hubby and bad tummy cramps.
> 
> The Dr. says the baby should be fine as long as i stay hydrated. (especially the only symptom is runny stool) luckily no vomiting or fever. I had to stay home from work bc i was afraid id be running to the bathroom all the time and wouldnt be able to get work done

This happened to us the other night after we got Thai food. Except I spent all night vomiting and hubby spent all night popping. We ate different meals too. It was so awful so I feel your pain. My stomach was sensitive for days we spent all weekend on the lounge watching movies.


----------



## sassy_mom

Our hospital offers free classes and free lactation help. Also the tour of the hospital is free. They only offer them the first Saturday of each month but still ... I didn't do the tour with DD but since they just built a brand new hospital I want to snoop around and see what it looks like. :haha:

I'm not doing any of the classes though. They didn't interest me the first go around and I'm not really interested this go around either. I do love that the lactation consultant comes in to talk with you after you deliver and she will sit and talk with you. She also calls after you go home to check in and see how things are going so that is the part I especially love. 


So this might be total TMI but I don't know what is going on. I have had diarrhea since last night. All day today I'm struggling with the BH contractions ... they aren't painful just really uncomfortable and the tightening is getting bad at times. At certain points it makes my breath catch like I just can't breathe! I've been drinking water all day and resting hoping that it will go away. UGH!!!!! I've laid on my left side, I've propped my feet up, I've done next to nothing, I've tried getting up to stretch and walk a little ... WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?! Aggravating!!!!! DH has been making me chill out because I want to clean things because the party is coming up and I get all OCD when we have company ... good thing we normally keep a clean house so there isn't too much to do but seriously this crap haha::haha:) is driving me insane. I feel fine and have been eating normal so I don't know what is going on. I'm making sure to drink extra water to keep hydrated.


----------



## ARuppe716

Under the new Affordable Healthcare Act breast pumps have to be covered by insurance. This went into effect in August but it's up to your provider how they want to put it into effect. I am eligible when my plan renews on January 1st. I need to call again and follow up to get details as to what types they will cover and how I submit the claim. I think they will look for a doctors note essentially prescribing the use of a pump for you and/or the baby's well being. It's definitely worth calling and talking to them about. I had to have them call me back because the woman wasn't 100% sure how it all worked. She said it had been a big topic of conversation lately.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Our hospital offers free classes and free lactation help. Also the tour of the hospital is free. They only offer them the first Saturday of each month but still ... I didn't do the tour with DD but since they just built a brand new hospital I want to snoop around and see what it looks like. :haha:
> 
> I'm not doing any of the classes though. They didn't interest me the first go around and I'm not really interested this go around either. I do love that the lactation consultant comes in to talk with you after you deliver and she will sit and talk with you. She also calls after you go home to check in and see how things are going so that is the part I especially love.
> 
> 
> So this might be total TMI but I don't know what is going on. I have had diarrhea since last night. All day today I'm struggling with the BH contractions ... they aren't painful just really uncomfortable and the tightening is getting bad at times. At certain points it makes my breath catch like I just can't breathe! I've been drinking water all day and resting hoping that it will go away. UGH!!!!! I've laid on my left side, I've propped my feet up, I've done next to nothing, I've tried getting up to stretch and walk a little ... WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?! Aggravating!!!!! DH has been making me chill out because I want to clean things because the party is coming up and I get all OCD when we have company ... good thing we normally keep a clean house so there isn't too much to do but seriously this crap haha::haha:) is driving me insane. I feel fine and have been eating normal so I don't know what is going on. I'm making sure to drink extra water to keep hydrated.


Ugh i had the poops like that last week...u can bedehydrated which is causing the bh...drink extra fluids :)


----------



## darkstar

I've signed up for the free antenatal classes with our hospital. Although I've had two babies before it was a long time ago, same with OH so we decided to do the classes together. I don't think they start until November though.

My pelvis/lower back pain is so sore I can't put pants on or shave my legs or even do housework like unloading the dishwasher without being in agony. I hope its not going to be this way for the entire pregnancy. I see my midwife in a couple of days so I'll see what she says.


----------



## Lillian33

Same Darkstar - maybe I will see you at the free Antenatal classes - you're near Palmerston North arent you? I think my classes are in Feilding though!

Sonia, you look lovely - such a cute bump!! I will post mine soon - it's finally emerging!

Little J, Sassy and Betheney, you poor things all having tummy issues - nothing worse!

Lauren, my boy definitely has lazy days too, try not to stress but if you do get worried a call to your doc cant hurt.

Happy V day Ginger!

Glad your appt went well Nikki, dont stress about no weight gain - you might have a couple of extra pounds next month :)

Hope everyone else is feeling good :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

Why oh why did I just read about second trimester losses??? 

I couldn't stop myself. Now I will be panicky for a while. Thankfully, I have an appointment Wednesday for some reassurance.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did that the other day too ditty :/


----------



## sassy_mom

I am not going anywhere near those threads... I'm already fighting scary feelings with all these contractions I've been having ... especially today so yea ... We are all going to be fine!! Let's think on the positive! :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

i freaked myself out with a post i read in the 2nd tri about a loss after decrease fetal movement...i called the dr and they saw me hb was perfect and he was moving all around on the ultrasound and i even saw him elbow me and kick me, but didnt feel it, but at least I know he is ok!


----------



## sassy_mom

I feel so sorry for those families that have to go through losses but I know reading them will just freak me out. I don't really read any other threads. I just come check in and see if anyone has posted in ours and if not, I go play on facebook or pinterest. :haha:

I have read some of the funny birth stories though and they are really hilarious. Other than that, I just stay away. Some of them are sad or even crazy to read. There are some strange people out there.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have been all around forums during the weekend and today. I wouldn't go to bed with hubby last night because of a very drama-like thread on the third trimester I was reading and wanted to finish reading. I think I'm not doing it anymore. Haha. Yeah, been to the very scary/nervous rack ones too, but I try to see the red flags that I can learn from, makes me somewhat more paranoid, but I also feel more.. knowledgeable I guess, to know what to do versus what not to do.


----------



## els1022

Here is my bump ladies! 24 weeks here

https://i50.tinypic.com/2z8cmxx.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> Here is my bump ladies! 24 weeks here
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2z8cmxx.jpg

Lovely! :flower:


----------



## darkstar

Anyone else nowhere near finding a name for their baby yet? I'm desperate to give a name to this boy but we can't find anything that we love :-(


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Deedee, I've gotten sucked into drama ones. I was like WHAT ... HOLY CRAP ... and just had to keep reading. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Oh Deedee, I've gotten sucked into drama ones. I was like WHAT ... HOLY CRAP ... and just had to keep reading. :haha:

Exactly! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh felt baby tonight si happy :) also when his head was on my belly baby kicked him lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Hi girls. Not been on for a couple of days & it's going to take forever to read everything. Think I'll have to do it a little at a time, but first I'll have a moan! :)

Yuck! I've had 10 hours sleep and I feel so tired! My eyes are heavy & my head is all sore :(

I'd been doing great since I got over the MS - running around with DS, gardening, cleaning, going on 2-3 mile walks. I guess baby must finally be having a growth spurt or something! I do seem to finally be starting to 'pop'. Although people I see regularly still aren't guessing I'm pregnant. I told a few people at my mother & toddlers group this week, after not seeing them for the summer & they all said "What, where's the bump? There's nothing to you!". Oh well.


----------



## gingermango

Off to the midwife this morning, see how my bp is doing and hopefully hear lo's hb!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi Ladies, I know i've not been on for a while.....sorry, i've had some things on. 

Had my anomoly scan and all is well with our baby BOY!!!! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wish this cold would go away...dont think im going to teach tonight...can barely lift my head off the pillow! Sorry for moaning lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi Ladies, I know i've not been on for a while.....sorry, i've had some things on.
> 
> Had my anomoly scan and all is well with our baby BOY!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Great news :) congrats on ur blue bundle!


----------



## mellywelly

Can I have your opinions on a name? 

Does Sophia sound stuck up?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I love sophia, but its too popular around here!


----------



## AJThomas

Waiting on mammaspath to come back with her update!


----------



## Kaiecee

AJThomas said:


> Waiting on mammaspath to come back with her update!

Can't wait to find out


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Can I have your opinions on a name?
> 
> Does Sophia sound stuck up?

My new baby niece's name is Sofia! I love it.


----------



## Little J

im curious for how mommaspath US went too! I wonder if we are going to add yet ANOTHER blue jelly bean, or a pink one!

ugh, i hate missing a day of work.... i feel out of the loop when i come back

I wish it was the week of Oct. 15th already! I want my week off with hubby!


----------



## duckytwins

mellywelly said:


> Can I have your opinions on a name?
> 
> Does Sophia sound stuck up?

Not at all! I like it!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the name sophia


----------



## gingermango

Midwife app went fine, theres no sugar in my urine now so I think that was previously due to me eating too many cream cakes that day, bp is still slightly high but not high enough for my midwife to be worried and heard lo's hb thumping away :) next app is my gestational diabetes test :(

And mel I have a friend called Sophia and she is not in the least stuck up, so I think its a beautiful name!!


----------



## mellywelly

Brilliant news ginger. 

I've got my gd test soon, I'm getting a bit worried as I keep getting really thirsty, and I don't normally.


----------



## Lauren021406

Love the name sophia!


----------



## ARuppe716

My niece is Sophia! However, be prepared for it to be really popular! It was a top name in the US! But if you love who cares about its popularity it what other people think? :)


----------



## mellywelly

I don't think it's so popular in the UK? I come across lots of children of all ages in my job, and have yet to come across one yet. This is one of my problems, that names remind me of kids I've worked with.


----------



## Poppy84

Uk ladies- when r u getting ur mat b1 form? My work want it by 25 weeks but my midwife said I'm not allowed it until my 28 weeks appointment


----------



## mellywelly

I got mine at 20 weeks.


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> I got mine at 20 weeks.

Hmmmm
I asked her why and she said there is still a chance I could miscarry so they now give mat b1 forms out later in pregnancy. Nice eh?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I got mine at 21 week midwife apt. Legally you have to give notice to your employer by 25 weeks so need to have it


----------



## Poppy84

That's what I thought but she refused to give it to me even when I said I'd be in trouble with work


----------



## Soniamillie01

Very odd. Could you maybe ask your GP? Or call look on direct.gov website or DWP?

Found this, may be of info https://www.dwp.gov.uk/docs/matb1-guidance.pdf

https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/manuals/spmmanual/spm20320.htm

https://m.direct.gov.uk/syndication...10039631&utn=64797cc9335a452c84e5201209181845 the section telling your employer you intent to start SMP may help


----------



## mellywelly

Unless it's because you arnt entitled to smp until 24 weeks?


----------



## Poppy84

Thanx everyone

I'll talk to my headteacher tomorrow and explain what midwife said. I guess I could always put in writing when I intend to go and they could have the mat form later


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes you could do that, sure they'd understand. I jut had to give mine is with covering letter saying when I intended to take leave from. Was told not to put anything about return date.

I thought SMP could start from 28 weeks as mine could start 16 oct. I could well have that wrong as just leave it to our hr girls to tell me when.


----------



## Poppy84

I thought smp could start at 29 weeks

Haha 

Oh dear. Im planning on going at 35 weeks anyway


----------



## mellywelly

What I meant was that even if the worst happened and someone had a stillborn from 24 weeks onwards, smp is still payable.oh that sounds horrible!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

How are we supposed to stay calm and relaxed with all of these hormones rushing?! 

Psh, somebody didn't think that one when the whole pregnancy was being considered.


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> What I meant was that even if the worst happened and someone had a stillborn from 24 weeks onwards, smp is still payable.oh that sounds horrible!

That's exactly what I thought. So surely I should be allowed my mat b1 cert. silly midwife! I don't like her anyway. She's really wierd


----------



## Lilahbear

I got my MATB1 at my 21 week appointment too. The first thing she said to me when I went in that appointment was 'are you working', 'ok, here's your MATB1 form'. Maybe worth speaking to your doctor in case they can issue you with one.


----------



## mellywelly

Poppy84 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> What I meant was that even if the worst happened and someone had a stillborn from 24 weeks onwards, smp is still payable.oh that sounds horrible!
> 
> That's exactly what I thought. So surely I should be allowed my mat b1 cert. silly midwife! I don't like her anyway. She's really wierdClick to expand...

Is there another midwife you could ask? Do you have a community midwife team?


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> What I meant was that even if the worst happened and someone had a stillborn from 24 weeks onwards, smp is still payable.oh that sounds horrible!
> 
> That's exactly what I thought. So surely I should be allowed my mat b1 cert. silly midwife! I don't like her anyway. She's really wierdClick to expand...
> 
> Is there another midwife you could ask? Do you have a community midwife team?Click to expand...

That's a good idea. If my work really want the form by next week I'll give the community midwives team a call and see what they say


----------



## Soniamillie01

Has anyone notices any stretch marks yet?
I have a very slightly red mark which I think may be the start of one but is more where I have an old one than a new one


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry girls. Just getting on for the day and trying to catch up!

Sophia is a beautiful name! DH thought of that name but as my mom's dog is named Sophie we didn't really want them to have the same name. 

I found some super cute clothes at Target today. All on the clearance rack. I was super excited about that. I've started looking for jeans as it is getting a little cooler but nobody had any. I finally found a pair at Target. I have to buy the ones with the high stretchy tummy band as the smaller bands hurt. I did look at motherhood maternity and they are crazy if they think I'm going to pay $50 for a pair of jeans I won't wear long. I don't even pay that much for regular jeans. 

I'm feeling much better today. I've been drinking lots of water. I think the BH were being triggered due to the tummy upset yesterday. It was making me more dehydrated. They were driving me crazy! lol!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Has anyone notices any stretch marks yet?
> I have a very slightly red mark which I think may be the start of one but is more where I have an old one than a new one

I have the worst skin EVER thanks to my dad who has the same LOL I've had them since month 3 or so. I even had MIL say out loud in my face : "Oh wow, are all of those from this pregnancy?" I should of said something like: Duh lady, they are from my other 208478575 pregnancies... but I didn't, I just told her I had my dad to thank for my skin... I have other old ones from my weight that fluctuates like crazy, but those are more hidden haha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry girls. Just getting on for the day and trying to catch up!
> 
> Sophia is a beautiful name! DH thought of that name but as my mom's dog is named Sophie we didn't really want them to have the same name.
> 
> I found some super cute clothes at Target today. All on the clearance rack. I was super excited about that. I've started looking for jeans as it is getting a little cooler but nobody had any. I finally found a pair at Target. I have to buy the ones with the high stretchy tummy band as the smaller bands hurt. I did look at motherhood maternity and they are crazy if they think I'm going to pay $50 for a pair of jeans I won't wear long. I don't even pay that much for regular jeans.
> 
> I'm feeling much better today. I've been drinking lots of water. I think the BH were being triggered due to the tummy upset yesterday. It was making me more dehydrated. They were driving me crazy! lol!

I've come to realize the key that water is! I'm glad you are feeling better! 
I've been wanting to go to Target, maybe soon! (I bought my mickey and minnie the mouse shirt there, at 70% off, it was $3.00 LOL)


----------



## duckytwins

YES, always water!!! :rofl: It seems to help with everything!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Has anyone notices any stretch marks yet?
> I have a very slightly red mark which I think may be the start of one but is more where I have an old one than a new one

I've got a red mark appeared on my hip, its really small yet but suspect it's the beginning of my 1st stretch mark, well from pregnancy anyway, I've already got loads on my thighs from when I was a teenager, omg just realised that was 24 years ago!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Speaking of Sofias (Sophia) My niece! I wanted to share her beautiful little picture, she melts me! 
She was 6 days old in this pic, I can't believe how big she looks though.
 



Attached Files:







babysofia1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mellywelly

Aaaw, she looks like you, she has the same shaped face


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Aaaw, she looks like you, she has the same shaped face

Yes! They actually say she is the little portrait of my dad, and say I look at lot like my dad, except he is a little darker skinned and black haired.


----------



## DittyByrd

I was sitting here feeling the baby kicking like crazy and thinking this is the best feeling in the world. I am so happy feeling movement, I can't even imagine what holding him/her will be like. It's coming soon! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, I am having such anxiety about breastfeeding. It consumes me I'm losing sleep over it. I want to desperately. I wanted to with my boys, but it never happened and I was devastated. Is there anyway to absolutely guarantee that I can breastfeed after a csection?


----------



## darkstar

I love the name Sophia. Its coming up ranked number 1 for baby names lately though and my best friend named her baby that so OH and I had come up with a similar one, if we were having a girl she was going to be named Sephine.

However we're having a boy and last night we switched off the TV's and computers and went through our list of names. We ended up finally deciding a name for our boy, Cadell. OH is Welsh and we really wanted a Welsh name and hadn't found one we liked (except I liked Macsen and he never could warm to it). FINALLY we have a name :happydance:

Now if I can just get rid of this hip/pelvis pain I'll be happy. I told OH I want to get painting the nursery and he said you mean I'll have to.. and was teasing me because I'm in no state to be doing anything to help at the moment. He thinks I timed it well :wacko:


----------



## ARuppe716

I definitely have stretch marks! I seem to have expanded on my thighs, hips, and butt since becoming pregnant and have stretch marks there. A few small tummy ones are starting to make an appearance now, as well, despite the daily cocoa butter! 

Sassy- I bought some great jeans at Kohls! They have the full tummy ones and you have to try all the different styles on to find the right ones. I actually found ones that are long enough-usually i have to buy ones that are a long length. But I also tried some on that were too short so I know they have a range. And they always run sales, plus coupons, plus Kohls cash :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I found jeans at babysrus. I am short and they carry petites. Retail price is $30 and they had some styles on sale for $20.


----------



## River12

I'm so worried about stretch marks and I don't think I have any new ones yet. I have some on my hips. I used to be super super skinny and I'm very tall but now have a more feminine shape. 
I love feeling the baby move. OH is away for work at the moment and he really is struggling being away from us. He's gone for 3 weeks so I took a video of my tummy yesterday and I could actually see the kicks. It was amazing so I sent it to him


----------



## sassy_mom

I forgot about Kohls! Thanks! I will have to check there. 

As for stretch marks, I think I have reached the limit hahaha! With DD I was COVERED in them. My stomach looks like a road map and I have them on my boobs, thighs, hips, upper arms, I even got them on my pubic bone area! hahaha!! When I got them they were bright red and I was so frustrated with how I looked. Now they are all faded thank goodness. I slathered up in cocoa butter and that junk never did me any good. I gained a ton of weight with DD and I was HUGE. lol! I don't have any new ones but I would be surprised if there was anywhere else I could get stretch marks. If you get them, don't worry, they fade.


----------



## DittyByrd

No stretch marks for me yet though I got them on my breasts, hips, and thighs during puberty.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> No stretch marks for me yet though I got them on my breasts, hips, and thighs during puberty.

Same for me, ditty. I got a few more on my breasts 3rd tri with Rayven and while I was breastfeeding her all the time.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky - I would do some research into it because my best friend had a c-section both times and she breastfed hers. She had some trouble with her first one and didn't stay with it long. Her second, she just had at the end of August and she fed him pretty good for 2 weeks but she was also supplementing formula because they told her to top him off. He had some jaundice when he was born and they didn't think she was producing enough to fill him completely and they were concerned his jaundice would get worse. He got use to the easier sucking of the bottle and didn't want to nurse from her. 

But from what I have read through breastfeeding books, it is possible. I bought a book and there was a whole section about breastfeeding after c-section. I also found these links. Check them out and also maybe look through threads on here. There may be breastfeeding forums that can help give some insight into it. Also you might want to give the local lactation specialist a call and talk with her. Make sure they know that you really want to breastfeed and to bring the baby to you ASAP! 


https://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/articles/breastfeeding-after-a-cesarean
https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/giving-birth/cesarean/breastfeeding-after-c-section/
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/b...chniques/breastfeeding-after-cesarean-section


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I am having such anxiety about breastfeeding. It consumes me I'm losing sleep over it. I want to desperately. I wanted to with my boys, but it never happened and I was devastated. Is there anyway to absolutely guarantee that I can breastfeed after a csection?

2 major things

1 - I would say that your best chances are if you're open to help, friends have asked me for help before but when i or others try and help them they don't seem to actually want to listen. OOORRR when people finally say they had problems breastfeeding they say it when they're already on formula and have already decided not to BF, so many don't ask while actually trying to BF.

2 - Don't give up, my friend who had problems breastfeeding (explained below) was told by her lactation consultant that it takes a good 6 weeks to get a full hold and handle on breastfeeding, so she aimed for that 6 and refused to give up prior. She ended up breastfeeding for 18 months.

What was the issue with your first pregnancies, did the milk just not come in because you had a c-section... i know that can happen but i thought it was more with really traumatic births and major emergency c-sections. I'm not very well educated with c-sections though so i could be wrong.

I do know of a few women who said their milk never came in and honestly it took my friend 6 days for hers to come in. Mine took 4 days and this was after 2 hourly feeds for 2 days then on the 3rd day she fed for i kid you not 5 straight hours!!! i was exhausted, tired and in so much pain. It was so awful at the time i so very nearly gave her one bottle just to break that cycle. Then that night she cried the entire night and i mean the ENTIRE night. So it was a full day of cluster feeding and then a full night of crying with 2 hourly feeds prior and all after labour and delivery, the first week was brutal. It was our first night at home and me and my husband were completely lost with what to do, she seemed to want to feed but just wasn't getting anything out. We were at the end of our tether and were completely lost and tired on what to do, i never bought any formula so that wasn't an option at 4am. Then the morning of day 4 i woke up with Milk, she had a big feed and then a huge sleep. The poor thing was just trying to bring my milk in that whole time. 

I do know of women that said "i just had no milk in hospital and he was starving" babies act like that in hospital and it's very nerve wracking when they're soooo hungry and you're only providing these tiny drips of colostrum, but the best thing you can do is let that baby feed off those boobies, the more they feed the sooner you get some milk.

I also recommend getting a lactation consultant. My friend whose milk came in at 6 days had so many problems breastfeeding and a meeting with a lactation consultant made all the difference in the world she said it was the best $120 she ever spend. Although another friend used the same consultant and hated them but saw another one who she loved. So it all depends on the individual. But you should be open to this, getting professional help, more than just a midwife. My hospital has free lactation consultants you should see if yours does too. Although i read an article recently that hospital lactation consultants aren't proper fully qualified consultants... so maybe you might not want to choose that option. The article wasn't Australian (where i am) but i can't remember where it was from.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i found cheap jeans at motherhood maternity clearance section actually... I got a pair of skinny jeans (LOVE THEM!) for when I wear flats and knee-high boots to work for 15$... and then I got a pair of flares in the regular section regularly priced for 30$... i also hit up jcpennies when they had a sale and got a pair for 8$... i only have 3 pairs lol. but i did get a bunch of shirts... macys was having a buy one shirt get one half off on their motherhood maternity section so i got a few sweaters and cardigans for pretty decent prices... oh yea and I couldnt resist the yogas.. i paid 20$ for them and I live in them :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i found cheap jeans at motherhood maternity clearance section actually... I got a pair of skinny jeans (LOVE THEM!) for when I wear flats and knee-high boots to work for 15$... and then I got a pair of flares in the regular section regularly priced for 30$... i also hit up jcpennies when they had a sale and got a pair for 8$... i only have 3 pairs lol. but i did get a bunch of shirts... macys was having a buy one shirt get one half off on their motherhood maternity section so i got a few sweaters and cardigans for pretty decent prices... oh yea and I couldnt resist the yogas.. i paid 20$ for them and I live in them :)


The first maternity clothes I bought I got at JCP when they had their big sale. I paid $4 for a pair of capris. I can't fit into yoga or any type of pants like that. I got some of those to begin with and my stomach sticks out soooo far now. I can't even wear the maternity clothes with the smaller bands because they just aren't comfortable. I did find some great clothes at Target. They had a bunch of their maternity clothes on the 50% off rack! I dug around the motherhood store and they had some really cute jeans .. for $50. And those were marked down. Guess we have a crappy store. lol!


----------



## ARuppe716

Where's our gender scan today? Hope everything went ok...


----------



## DittyByrd

I have an appointment tomorrow morning. Routine and hopefully no tests needed other than urine. I am DREADING the weigh-in. 

The OB will also go over ultrasound results but the perinatologist already told us everything looked good at the ultrasound. Of course, the paranoid part of me worries about some bombshell tomorrow. I need to simmer down.


----------



## mammaspath

Sorry to. keep you ladies in. suspense........but u can finally add a PINK jellybean next to my name! Ill post pics later when i get home! Im so excited!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My next ultrasound is next thursday! Fetal echocardiogram on the little one... They dont beleive baby has any heart defects, just making sure :) will let u all know how it goes! Then i go again at 28 weeks..then every 3-4 weeks... I will get 4d ultrasounds each time too yay!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I knew it mommas!! Congrats!


----------



## DittyByrd

Woohoo! A girl! Congrats mammaspath!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats for your pink jellybean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay Team Pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Woo hoo congrats on your lovely girl mammaspath!!

Congrats also to you oorweeistyin on your blue jellybean!!

Thanks for the breastfeeding advice Sassy and Betheney, im pretty determined and as I think you said in another post Betheney set yourself a goal and dont give up until then and hopefully it will have worked out by that stage. 

Hope everyone is feeling good :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Mammaspath! Yay for team :pink:! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## mellywelly

Ducky, I know how you feel, I don't think anyone can truely understand how heartbreaking it is to want to bf and it doesn't happen, unless you've been there, (no offence to anyone )I had loads of milk, I remember having a bath and it just dripping out of me, but ds would just not latch. I cried all the time for the first week, I turned myself into a wreck! I had help from the 'specialist' but even they said there was no reason, he was just refusing to latch. This time I am determined that whatever happens I want to enjoy those first few days with baby and not be s gibbering mess. 
However, just because you're having a c section doesn't mean it won't happen, mine was s section and I obviously had milk, I just also had a very stubborn baby! That's still the same now he's 6!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats Mamma!! So exciting!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

And Happy v day to me!! Can't believe how fast it's going!! And only one more week of creepy papaya :)


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Has anyone notices any stretch marks yet?
> I have a very slightly red mark which I think may be the start of one but is more where I have an old one than a new one

i have 3 small little red/purply ones, but its only on the very buttom of my tummy on my right side? since hubby pointed it out to me (since i cant see there anymore haha) i have been using cocoa butter daily... havent noticed any more


----------



## Little J

Congrats on the pink jelly bean!

I think im going to start thinking "this is for REAL!" once we all hit 30 weeks.... thats so crazy!


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats on the pink jellybean mama!!

25 weeks for me today!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

For other mommas..did u ever have a fetal echocardiogram done on previous babys? Just windering if they measure baby just to see length and stuff also.


----------



## gingermango

Grr with ds we chose his name at around 20 weeks and then stuck with it, this time however we chose a name early on (Caleb), then hubby decided he had gone off it so we chose another name and Ive been getting used to calling my bump Jackson, now he has just text me and said 'what do you think of the name Freddie???' so I think we may hold off naming our lo till he is born lol


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> Grr with ds we chose his name at around 20 weeks and then stuck with it, this time however we chose a name early on (Caleb), then hubby decided he had gone off it so we chose another name and Ive been getting used to calling my bump Jackson, now he has just text me and said 'what do you think of the name Freddie???' so I think we may hold off naming our lo till he is born lol

We won't announce our names til the birth as dh keeps changing his mind too! Typical men!


----------



## JCh

Soniamillie01 said:


> Has anyone notices any stretch marks yet?
> I have a very slightly red mark which I think may be the start of one but is more where I have an old one than a new one

Unfortunately I already had some when I suddenly gained a bunch of weight out of the blue a few years ago.... They were all faded and barely noticeable but now I'm getting extending ones coming off those... :( 
I've used cream but I think I'm already suseptible to them - luckily haven't gotten boob ones yet - hope I can at least keep them looking good....

Also wanted to post my bump pic - I know u were self concious about what ur looking like.... So I'm going to put mine up too.
This is from yesterday 23 + 5
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jrowenj

Beautiful jch!!! Im jealous of that booty!!!!


----------



## brieri1

So, this is going to be a lot of TMI, just fair warning. Being pregnant hasn't taken away my desire to have sex, but my baby girl makes is so uncomfortable, even painful for me to do so. Every time my husband and I have sex, she like holds up to the sides of my uterus and pushes out and its very painful. I don't know what to do to get her to stop doing that so I can enjoy a little intimacy with my husband. Do any of your babies do that?


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Beautiful jch!!! Im jealous of that booty!!!!

I've got PLENTY to go around.... LOL


----------



## mellywelly

I'm that last one to give advice on dtd, but does it make a difference if you try different positions?


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> So, this is going to be a lot of TMI, just fair warning. Being pregnant hasn't taken away my desire to have sex, but my baby girl makes is so uncomfortable, even painful for me to do so. Every time my husband and I have sex, she like holds up to the sides of my uterus and pushes out and its very painful. I don't know what to do to get her to stop doing that so I can enjoy a little intimacy with my husband. Do any of your babies do that?

Omg yesss. When we dtd my uterus gets reeeaaallly tight and hard like a rock and pushed out!


----------



## gingermango

brieri1 said:


> So, this is going to be a lot of TMI, just fair warning. Being pregnant hasn't taken away my desire to have sex, but my baby girl makes is so uncomfortable, even painful for me to do so. Every time my husband and I have sex, she like holds up to the sides of my uterus and pushes out and its very painful. I don't know what to do to get her to stop doing that so I can enjoy a little intimacy with my husband. Do any of your babies do that?

Like she is bracing herself against the sides to stop her falling out lol?? yup and to be honest I havent found a position that lo doesnt do it in as I think as soon as you start to get into it your insides must flex/tighten and baby thinks oh no!


----------



## JCh

On the dtd question - i was having serious pain - felt like sharp razors...
I have found that laying in a spooning position seems to be better as well as getting OH to help by stimulating with his fingers (seems to make it stop hurting....) 
Might be worth a try?


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day! Still a papaya. 

Had a great appointment this morning. Normal blood pressure, urine, and heartbeat. Doctor confirmed completely normal ultrasound report! Four more weeks then GTT.

As for DTD - DH and I did the other day. It wasn't the most pleasant experience. I was only comfortable on my back (which won't work in the coming weeks and months) and, honestly, it was out of pity. :awww: I didn't have cramping but I did have ligament pain.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

24 Weeks! 16 to go!

Hubby and I have just been "creative" lately. Haha, I probably shouldn't tell y'all this or he would be seriously pissed, but he said he got too tired doing it in a "ballerina" position, where he has to see how the heck he stretches to feel like he is not hurting baby hahaha. He just ends up tired and with cramps on his legs and arms. The day he called it that I just couldn't stop laughing, and it was in the middle of DTD...


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I am having such anxiety about breastfeeding. It consumes me I'm losing sleep over it. I want to desperately. I wanted to with my boys, but it never happened and I was devastated. Is there anyway to absolutely guarantee that I can breastfeed after a csection?
> 
> 2 major things
> 
> 1 - I would say that your best chances are if you're open to help, friends have asked me for help before but when i or others try and help them they don't seem to actually want to listen. OOORRR when people finally say they had problems breastfeeding they say it when they're already on formula and have already decided not to BF, so many don't ask while actually trying to BF.
> 
> 2 - Don't give up, my friend who had problems breastfeeding (explained below) was told by her lactation consultant that it takes a good 6 weeks to get a full hold and handle on breastfeeding, so she aimed for that 6 and refused to give up prior. She ended up breastfeeding for 18 months.
> 
> What was the issue with your first pregnancies, did the milk just not come in because you had a c-section... i know that can happen but i thought it was more with really traumatic births and major emergency c-sections. I'm not very well educated with c-sections though so i could be wrong.
> 
> I do know of a few women who said their milk never came in and honestly it took my friend 6 days for hers to come in. Mine took 4 days and this was after 2 hourly feeds for 2 days then on the 3rd day she fed for i kid you not 5 straight hours!!! i was exhausted, tired and in so much pain. It was so awful at the time i so very nearly gave her one bottle just to break that cycle. Then that night she cried the entire night and i mean the ENTIRE night. So it was a full day of cluster feeding and then a full night of crying with 2 hourly feeds prior and all after labour and delivery, the first week was brutal. It was our first night at home and me and my husband were completely lost with what to do, she seemed to want to feed but just wasn't getting anything out. We were at the end of our tether and were completely lost and tired on what to do, i never bought any formula so that wasn't an option at 4am. Then the morning of day 4 i woke up with Milk, she had a big feed and then a huge sleep. The poor thing was just trying to bring my milk in that whole time.
> 
> I do know of women that said "i just had no milk in hospital and he was starving" babies act like that in hospital and it's very nerve wracking when they're soooo hungry and you're only providing these tiny drips of colostrum, but the best thing you can do is let that baby feed off those boobies, the more they feed the sooner you get some milk.
> 
> I also recommend getting a lactation consultant. My friend whose milk came in at 6 days had so many problems breastfeeding and a meeting with a lactation consultant made all the difference in the world she said it was the best $120 she ever spend. Although another friend used the same consultant and hated them but saw another one who she loved. So it all depends on the individual. But you should be open to this, getting professional help, more than just a midwife. My hospital has free lactation consultants you should see if yours does too. Although i read an article recently that hospital lactation consultants aren't proper fully qualified consultants... so maybe you might not want to choose that option. The article wasn't Australian (where i am) but i can't remember where it was from.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVEClick to expand...

Thank you Betheney! Long story short, I had the boys via emergency c section after my epidural caused my heartrate to drop twice, taking one of the boys with me. I'm not entirely sure what happened after that, but essentially, I wasn't allowed to have them (see them, hold them, touch them) for almost 24 hours after they were born. I do know Alex was put on a vent, and Jonathan was put in an incubator. I told them I wanted to breastfeed, but I watched my milk go from barely there to non-existant despite pumping like a crazy person and having them try to latch as much as I/they could. The hospital tried to help, but I had no idea what resources were available. And then I had to leave them at the hospital after I went home, so I couldn't be with them all the time. 

I suppose if I make it known how badly I want to breastfeed, beforehand, the hospital could help me a little more? 

Thanks again! And thank you too, sassy! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

The most comfortable position for me to dtd is on my back, but i can't stay there too long or i get the most horrible cramps in my ribs, like all the muscles are contracting, so we try to keep it shortish so i'm not in that position too long.

I dont remember who said they were naming their baby Cadell, but just wanted to say that's similar to the name we'll probably be using which is Cayde. DH seems to really like it and i'm ok with it so we'll probably stick with it.

Ducky, i have a friend who did c-sections with both her kids and still exclusively breastfed them for 6 months each so it is definitely possible.


----------



## Little J

hubby and i start on my back, then do the spoon or as he likes to call it "froggy" (sorry tmi) which is basically "doggy" style but with his legs squatting like a frog, haha


cute bump JCH!

OMG, i just had THE worst experience ever. I felt like i had the wind knocked out of me with a burning sensation at the top of my stomach/diaphragm. it got worse then went away after like 15 minutes. I had shortness of breath and started getting really hot and sweaty and weak. it was the scariest feeling.

The nurse said it seemd like asthma or an anxiety attack? but i dont ever experience either and i dont have anxiety. It was so random. She said some things in pregnancy you can explain. It also may have been baby kicking at my diaphragm which caused me to feel like i got the wind knocked outta me.

ick, it wasnt a good feeling at all


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> hubby and i start on my back, then do the spoon or as he likes to call it "froggy" (sorry tmi) which is basically "doggy" style but with his legs squatting like a frog, haha
> 
> 
> cute bump JCH!
> 
> OMG, i just had THE worst experience ever. I felt like i had the wind knocked out of me with a burning sensation at the top of my stomach/diaphragm. it got worse then went away after like 15 minutes. I had shortness of breath and started getting really hot and sweaty and weak. it was the scariest feeling.
> 
> The nurse said it seemd like asthma or an anxiety attack? but i dont ever experience either and i dont have anxiety. It was so random. She said some things in pregnancy you can explain. It also may have been baby kicking at my diaphragm which caused me to ly feel like i got the wind knocked outta me.
> 
> ick, it wasnt a good feeling at all

I think that's like what I've felt a couple of times when I've sneezed. When I've sneezed lying down, I've kind of half sat as well , and felt like a huge bloke has punched me in the stomach. It was so painful I actually screamed and freaked dh completely out!


----------



## Soniamillie01

JCH - thanks hun, cute bump, thanks for posting.

I agree that if your susceptible to stretch marks no cream will help. Having said that I am using Bio Oil as opposed to cream as have used it on scars before and it worked wonders.

Deedee - the ballerina comment made me laugh out loud :)

Position wise - we tend to either do spoons or missionary, although not long how much longer that will be suitable for as bump is getting in the way.!


----------



## brieri1

You guys are so helpful! We usually do it in the missionary position, but I've been trying all different positions. I didn't feel like we were going at it for very long before it started to be super painful, but maybe it was just too long for her. I'm so glad I have you guys to talk to about it, because my husband was just upset that I wasn't enjoying it as much as he was and he doesn't really understand that its not for lack of wanting to or interest, but the baby that is making it incredibly uncomfortable and taking away from the experience.


----------



## ARuppe716

Anyone else have absolutely no desire to dtd? My poor hubby... I don't even want him near me some nights!


----------



## AJThomas

Aruppe i've felt like that most of the pregnancy so far, my drive has just recently started to creep back, DH is over the moon but i warned him it might not last very long.


----------



## La Mere

Re: dtd question. Dh and I have been experementing with different positions, we do amyway but especially since my bump.has.started bumping :haha: we found a sort of missionary position that I like a lot. I'm on my back and he lays on his his side and spreads my legs a bit to get in. (sorry tmi) also I've found doggy works very well for us. :blush: and lately anal has felt pretty good too. (again sorry for.tmi)

On a lighter note! I will be 24.weeks.in two days! :happydance: and here is a bump pic of me at 23+4!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-18182247_zps3a08c0cd.jpg

Mamma- congrats on your pink jelly bean! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

ARuppe716 said:


> Anyone else have absolutely no desire to dtd? My poor hubby... I don't even want him near me some nights!

Me...we still haven't dtd since our bfp. It's kind of mutual though, except this week dh has decided that he's back in the mood now, but I'm so uncomfortable and it's been so long I think I'm kind of scared to.


----------



## Soniamillie01

My sex drive comes and goes to be honest, sometimes I just don't feel in the mood and think hubby understands. We probably dtd 2 times a week I guess. We used to love doggy but I know I would worry about hitting cervix as always used to feel like this before.


----------



## darkstar

Since we had the ultrasound at 20 weeks it put OH off dtd. They did transvaginal to check the cervix because of my history and babies head was right there clear in sight with a hand waving by his face. We have dtd once since then and OH said he had visions of poking the little one in the head so now he just wants oral
Sigh.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Anyone else have absolutely no desire to dtd? My poor hubby... I don't even want him near me some nights!

We literally did it 3 xs since finding out! He says he dsnt care but i feel bad! I just not in the mood lol...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, doggy is awesome hahahahaha. But I feel like he has too much of a chance to get too in there and do something to hurt hahaha. And I'm afraid of air bubbles too LOL It's just gotten to that point to where I'm more than happy to help, and if I get in the mood while helping he will help me out too eventually... haha.

@La Mere: You are one brave lady, if hubby ever goes anywhere near that zone it's CLOSING TIME. Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Lilahbear

I have to say I've not really been in the mood much either. We maybe dtd once a week or once a fortnight and I enjoy it once we get going, but I don't really have the drive to do it most of the time.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Any ones ears ringing randomly? It's happening right now and it's happened like 3 times before.


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> Any ones ears ringing randomly? It's happening right now and it's happened like 3 times before.

spoon and doggy are the only positions that work where I dont bleed afterwards!

since 17 weeks my ear has been pulsating.... but the Dr. said its a symptom from pregnancy bc of the higher blood flow, im sure yours may be related as well?


----------



## DittyByrd

Libido is sporadic and weak. Easier to take care of it myself than go through the production of DTD. We haven't done it frequently. DH says not a problem and he understands, but I still feel bad for him.


----------



## sassy_mom

We can still do just about any position and DH asked me the other day if it hurt me when he was on top. I said no not at all. I was hoping baby would quiet down as my bump is a mover and a shaker and her bumping around and smacking DH really makes it feel awkward. Thankfully though, every time she seems to take the hint and goes to sleep or gets quiet so she isn't noticeable. hahahaha! :haha: The only position I haven't done too much of is being on top. We do have to work around my belly sticking out some when in the act but we make it work. The urge seems to be much better than it use to be but if I have a day where I am really tired, it definitely hides. 


DH and I have been working all day in the house and I think we are almost ready for DD's party on Saturday. She is getting so excited. We are getting a stack of presents already from relatives that live far away. We keep having to go hide them in the baby's closet. :haha::haha:


----------



## Betheney

Ducky twins.

Your experience with your boys was a bit more unique. So this time the experience really should be different. I don't know why your milk didn't come in last time. My friend gave birth at 26.5w with a c-sec because of an incompetent cervix she didn't hold her LO for days after she was born. But her milk still came in. She bought a really expensive pump and pumped every couple of hours for days. But I have another friend who had an emergency c-sec who tried everything to get her milk in and like you nothing happened. Her doctor told her sometimes when labor delivery and c-secs are traumatic the body just shuts down and wont make any milk.

I really think those same problems won't apply this time around. Unless you actually have a rare physical reason why your body can't produce milk at all. If your determined you can do it and if it doesn't work you should feel comfort in the fact you did everything you could. Sometimes it really is impossible. Tongue ties, weak mouth muscles that just can't suck like most newborns. 

Also remember there are drugs that can help make milk. Adoptive mothers use them. That is always a last resort.

I can't remember who replied to your original post... about the bad latch??? I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry. It must of been really heart breaking. I didn't have any significant issues with BF so its easy for me to say "just try harder". I've also never offered myself as a breast feeding champion for the same reason. I don't know what it's like to have bad latches or significant problems. You made a comment about the consultant at your hospital. That's what I was saying in my original post, some experts just aren't the experts they claim to be. So be weary.

To all the mummas out there - I found latching hard but got it under control. The whole 3 days I was in hospital there wasn't a feedI didnt press the buzzer and ask a MW to check my latch. I got as many hints and tips from as many MWs as possible. But hospitals in Australia are incredibly pro-breast feeding. One midwife taught me to side lie which was a huge help. Only ONE taught me the football hold which made the biggest difference and is the reason I was able to breast feed. I probably used it exclusively for months following the birth until I was comfortable and brave enough to start incorporating different ways of holding the baby. I had only ONE midwife tell me that it's okay to just pull their chin open to get them to have a wide mouth before shoving my boob in. Every other midwife would make me try for 10-15minutes teasing Eva's bottom or top lip with my nipple until she had a wide enough mouth. This made a huge difference because I was no longer spending 15minutes trying to latch upsetting both me AND Eva. So my advice advice is to get as much help as possible in the hospital because once you're at home you're on your own. Unless you want to pay for a private lactation consultant.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!!!!!!
I've been without internet for going on two weeks because of faulty equipment and idiots.. :haha: BUT i'm back in business now! :thumbup:

My ultrasound to recheck babies measurements was today.. I was mistaken about baby's stomach measurement it was only 7% :cry: but she has now grown to the 24% :happydance: they are happy with her growth. :thumbup: I have an appt with my OB Friday and will find out if I'm still on restricted bedrest or if I'll get some freedom.. 

Now to go back and catch up on the gazillion pages of reading.. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay!!!! So happy to hear the good news Snow!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Ducky twins.

Your experience with your boys was a bit more unique. So this time the experience really should be different. I don't know why your milk didn't come in last time. My friend gave birth at 26.5w with a c-sec because of an incompetent cervix she didn't hold her LO for days after she was born. But her milk still came in. She bought a really expensive pump and pumped every couple of hours for days. But I have another friend who had an emergency c-sec who tried everything to get her milk in and like you nothing happened. Her doctor told her sometimes when labor delivery and c-secs are traumatic the body just shuts down and wont make any milk.

I really think those same problems won't apply this time around. Unless you actually have a rare physical reason why your body can't produce milk at all. If your determined you can do it and if it doesn't work you should feel comfort in the fact you did everything you could. Sometimes it really is impossible. Tongue ties, weak mouth muscles that just can't suck like most newborns. 

Also remember there are drugs that can help make milk. Adoptive mothers use them. That is always a last resort.

I can't remember who replied to your original post... about the bad latch??? I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry. It must of been really heart breaking. I didn't have any significant issues with BF so its easy for me to say "just try harder". I've also never offered myself as a breast feeding champion for the same reason. I don't know what it's like to have bad latches or significant problems. You made a comment about the consultant at your hospital. That's what I was saying in my original post, some experts just aren't the experts they claim to be. So be weary.

To all the mummas out there - I found latching hard but got it under control. The whole 3 days I was in hospital there wasn't a feedI didnt press the buzzer and ask a MW to check my latch. I got as many hints and tips from as many MWs as possible. But hospitals in Australia are incredibly pro-breast feeding. One midwife taught me to side lie which was a huge help. Only ONE taught me the football hold which made the biggest difference and is the reason I was able to breast feed. I probably used it exclusively for months following the birth until I was comfortable and brave enough to start incorporating different ways of holding the baby. I had only ONE midwife tell me that it's okay to just pull their chin open to get them to have a wide mouth before shoving my boob in. Every other midwife would make me try for 10-15minutes teasing Eva's bottom or top lip with my nipple until she had a wide enough mouth. This made a huge difference because I was no longer spending 15minutes trying to latch upsetting both me AND Eva. So my advice advice is to get as much help as possible in the hospital because once you're at home you're on your own. Unless you want to pay for a private lactation consultant.


----------



## AJThomas

That is great news Snow! Soooo glad she's improving!!


----------



## mammaspath

So happy for your snow!


----------



## Leinzlove

Here in the US. You get lactation support after you go home. You take baby into the hospital birthing unit and they'll help you with whatever you need.

I'm also taking thier breastfeeding class prior and meeting the lactation consultants. I wish all places would give the breastfeeding help that we women need to be successful.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats snow 
Mama congrats on ur baby girl


----------



## snowangel187

My 2 cents. :haha:

As for the stretch mark convo-- A few weeks ago I had this spot on my boob that was burning like crazy. Like seriously burning like I had been stung by something. But I couldn't see any red spots or bites.. This was off and on for two days. I looked at it when it had stopped burning and I had a small stretch mark. :rofl: It's so ridiculous. :haha:

As for classes, I probably won't take any. I didn't take any before I had dd and had no problems with labor/delivery or breast feeding. I do kind of want to take a CPR or first aid class. 

As for the DTD convo........ :haha: Dh & I had only dtd like 3-4 times since my bfp, but since my hospital stay dr told me no sex for the rest of pregnancy. So really doesn't matter if we want to do it or not.. Dh still doesnt understand it's actually in the dr's orders and I'm not making it up tho! :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Here's one of the 3d pics we got of baby girl.. Does anybody else see it looks like there's a face to the right of the baby's face kissing her cheek?
 



Attached Files:







pic25.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Here's one of the 3d pics we got of baby girl.. Does anybody else see it looks like there's a face to the right of the baby's face kissing her cheek?

I see it isn't that weird :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I SOOOO see it!!!!! Maybe you have one hiding. lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

I see it to SNOW! So sweet! :)


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the good news, snow! I see it, how sweet!

@DeeDee- I was that way for a while and I just decided I wanted to try it and I actually
liked it :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, I kno what Deedee means La Mere, if DH even goes in that vicinity accidentally he gets the dirty look :D


----------



## La Mere

:rofl: I know what you girls are talking about. For the longest time if he even brought up trying he would get a dirty look. But maybe it's my over active sex drive right now :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Yaaay, one of my tickers is out of triple figures and into the doubles. Just imagine being down to single digits! I can't wait!!


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney, it was me with the latching problem, you'd think after nearly 6 years I'd have gotten over it by now lol. I suspect the problem may have been his jaw. I have a short bottom jaw and had an op a few years ago to extend it. It wasn't hugely noticeable, but I couldn't bite down on things probably, like a snorkel mouthpiece. Ds looks like he has it too, so maybe he just couldn't physically do it? 

Anyway this time hopefully it will be all different!


----------



## mellywelly

Snow, fantastic news!!!!

And as for the bottom thing, mine is a strict policy of only things coming out of it and nothing going up!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

4:40am and im wide awake coughing up a lung! Im trying to go easy on the robitussin but i need it to sleep! Little ella is kicking away in there though, so i guess i shouldnt worry! Anyone else take anything for a badddd cold? I think mine is slowly turning into bronchitis... :/. Stupid immune system!


----------



## ARuppe716

This is completely off topic but does anyone else feel they are starting to not fit in in the second trimester board? I remember feeling this way at the end of the first, too. It's almost time to move on again! Plus I had someone tell me their sister just found out she's pregnant and due in May!! I feel like we all just found out! Crazy... I remember looking at te group boards in the spring at the threads of laces who were due soon and that seemed so far away...


----------



## gingermango

Definitly, I keep looking at threads and the posters are 14 and 15 weeks gone and I think it seems like five minutes ago!! I have a nosey at the third tri board every now and then too, cant wait to move over, only a couple more weeks :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I got my pram yesterday I can't wait to use it :) Would you all like to see? Also this week we are hoping to get the paint for bubs room :)


----------



## jrowenj

14 weeks to goooo


----------



## mellywelly

So when does the 3rd tri begin?


----------



## mellywelly

Am I the only person that wishes the pregnancy would last longer? I love being pregnant! Not so keen on going back to being up in the night and nappies lol


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> So when does the 3rd tri begin?

27 weeks!!


----------



## Little J

Snow- great news! So happy for you and little one!:happydance:

Nik- hope you feel better hun!

Jrow- only 14 more weeks?! geez time is sure flying by!


----------



## duckytwins

Second tri ends at 27 weeks, third begins at 28. MissMummy, I'd like to see! Melly, I love being pg too, but I can't wait for Boop to get here! This will be my last time, so I'd love for it to last as long as possible.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Second tri ends at 27 weeks, third begins at 28. MissMummy, I'd like to see! Melly, I love being pg too, but I can't wait for Boop to get here! This will be my last time, so I'd love for it to last as long as possible.

I thought it was at week 28, so at 27 weeks. Seems like all the ladies move when they are 27.


----------



## gingermango

So with my dd I had an episiotomy to make the birth faster as she was so premature, a few stitches and it healed fine. With ds I tore and ended up having about 12 stitches and was rather sore for a bit longer. So Im thinking of requesting an episiotomy this time as I would rather not tear again, but do you think an episiotomy would just help the tear to start?


----------



## AJThomas

Ginger, my sis has had 3 kids, 2 bad tears and one episiotomy. She told me the episiotomy is way better than the tear, is easier to stitch and heals better, so it might be better to get that done. Of course I have everything crossed that I won't have either!


----------



## gingermango

Thanks hun, Im definitly going to speak to my midwife. Obviously Id rather not have either but I would rather have an episiotomy than tear like I did with ds!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay I'm an eggplant! 

I am so not ready for DD's party on Saturday! AHH! So much to do. Guess I better get to it. Playing on the computer is not getting anything done. Except all I want to do is :coffee:.


----------



## brieri1

I've heard the exact opposite, that an episiotomy is worse to get because they not only cut through skin, but muscle, so its a lot more uncomfortable and takes longer to heal, where as if you tear naturally, the muscle doesn't rip and heals a lot better. My sister has had both and that was her experience as well.


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> Am I the only person that wishes the pregnancy would last longer? I love being pregnant! Not so keen on going back to being up in the night and nappies lol

I do not love being pregnant, its so uncomfortable and this kid never stops kicking me and I have round ligament pain up the ying yang in my right side. But I'm not in a huge hurry for it to be over since my baby girl is all safe and protected and taken care of right where she is.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nesting BIG time!!!

Laying cement today to repair the patio (yes, I am doing it myself and I am only mixing 10lbs at a time) and had flooring people at my house today to get estimate for refinishing my hardwood upstairs before baby comes. I am finding the need to purge crap out of the house - always a good thing but especially good when another person is moving in soon!

With all these projects, I find myself getting tired. I take lots of breaks and make sure I stay hydrated but I am sore and tuckered at the end of the day. On the plus side, it helps me sleep well.


----------



## sassy_mom

That is awesome Ditty that you are getting so much done! I did the purging thing a few weeks ago. I couldn't believe the stuff we got rid of!! It was awesome. Now I'm trying to get some cleaning done before we have this birthday party but I am just tired and don't feel like doing it. Ugh! Someone has to though. hahaha!


----------



## JCh

I've heard Episiotomy is worse if u tear on top of the cutting..... THAT would be worse than either..... I know one person who never tore or got cut....


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd rather have an episiotomy (spl?) then tear, that's on the advice of midwife so assume its easier to stitch / heal but have heard conflicting advice.


----------



## Poppy84

Does anyone else have rib pain. It hurts so much just under my breasts. In actually stuck on my sofa..... Just tried to move and screamed in pain


----------



## mellywelly

Haven't you just had a chest infection poppy? It could be a pulled muscle from all your coughing?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> Does anyone else have rib pain. It hurts so much just under my breasts. In actually stuck on my sofa..... Just tried to move and screamed in pain

I'm not sure if it's the same or not, but a couple of days ago I felt this sharp pain under my boob above my rib. I just rubbed it from outside to inside, because I thought it might be baby playing around, so I just wanted to get him out of there. It worked super fast.


----------



## DittyByrd

This is probably not what you have but I have had long term (years) rib pain near my sternum on one side. It's super painful to push on the cartilage area where bone meets sternum. I even gasp if the cat walks on it. Doctor told me it was a condition called Costochondritis - inflammation of the cartilage of the ribs. No known cause, no known cure.


----------



## DittyByrd

I was working outside this afternoon as it is beautiful here today. Windows open, sunny skies, neighbors getting it on. 

LOL! The neighbors across the street were having a little afternoon delight with their windows open - makes me hopeful as they have a 4 months old! 

It just amused me so much I had to tell you!


----------



## Poppy84

My chest infection was over a month ago now so don't think it's that. Ribs have been aching on and off for a few weeks. Turned into a stabbing pain today


----------



## sassy_mom

I have that too .. costochondritis. Pain in the ... chest. lol! 

Poppy it may just be where the baby is sticking their feet. I know with mine, her feet are at the bottom and I have a particular spot that sometimes gets really really sore and I am pretty sure it is where she is kicking and pushing in the same spot. I hope you feel better. 

So my cleaning has been called off. I've been drinking water all day but got BH again and one of them got SUPER painful. So DH fussed and said go sit your butt down. So I'm laying down and away they went. sigh ... This baby will not let me do anything. Grrrr!


----------



## Poppy84

Hmmm but Im getting kicks quite low down today, no where near where my ribs r hurting

Boohooooooooo
I think I might book a docs appointment


----------



## Poppy84

Grrrr I'm sooooo bored of being a papaya


----------



## gingermango

Personally my tear was worse as (tmi alert) i lliterally tore from front to back but my worry is that the episiotomy will just start a tear off but ill see what my mw advises. Im gonna birth on my hands and knees this time though cos of the spd so hopefully that may stop tearing??


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> Grrrr I'm sooooo bored of being a papaya


I was happy to change to the eggplant today ... even though every week I post a new fruit to my facebook. It said I was cauliflower today. I wish they would make them work together. lol!


----------



## mammaspath

with all my babies my docs did the perinial massage.......i didn't rip or tear or have to be cut.....im lucky! i hope this one is the same. sounds painful and im doin this baby all natural.


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm going to have to look into perineal massage. I tore really bad up by my urethra and it took me forever to heal. I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## La Mere

I thankfully didn't tear or get cut. I used the epi-no I bought from my midwife and had DH do perineal massage. My midwife didn't do much in the way of helping hands on but the doc when she transfered me did the perineal massage as well.


----------



## duckytwins

I just had to get a flu shot at my appt today. Anyone else get it?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No but i should get the flu shot being diabetic and pregnant and all.... Went to the docs today and am on antibiotics now bc i have bronchitis... Sooo crumby! Thankfully if i can get through work tonight i can relax the rest of the weekend away!


----------



## duckytwins

My doctor said there is a higher risk of death among pregnant women who get the flu, so he recommended the shot. I was a little hesitant for two reasons - I haven't gotten it since I think college (which is a loooooong time ago) and my son had Guillain Barre Syndrome last January, but I got it anyway. I guess better to be safe than sorry. I'd rather not take my chances that something could happen to me and Boop. 

I hope you feel better, Nikki! Get some rest!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> I just had to get a flu shot at my appt today. Anyone else get it?

Thankfully, I had one this year before we fell preggers.


----------



## duckytwins

It hurt! I'm such a baby! I about cried!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> It hurt! I'm such a baby! I about cried!

Awww, you're not a baby, vaccines suck! The only reason why I got mine was because my little guatemalan self is not use to such drastic changes of weather. 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## gingermango

I looked at getting an epi-no but they are about £100 :O i think ill look.into the massage thoughas ive not really heard of that before


----------



## AJThomas

Ya the epi-no looks interesting but I could buy a lot of other things with that kinda money so I think I'll have to pass.


----------



## Lillian33

Welcome back Snow! So glad your little darling is doing well :)

Nikki I really hope you feel better soon, being sick SUCKS!

Sassy, hope all goes well with DD's party this weekend - how fun!

The tearing talk has me scared ha ha, im going to ignore that as a possibility ha ha!

Hope everyone is feeling well and gearing up for the weekend woohoo!

xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

A couple of my friends swear by the epi-no. I'm not sure on the cost, agree it's expensive - may ask midwife of her thoughts. Perineal massage may be the way forward.


----------



## Betheney

I didn't do any kegels or perineal massage or anything during my last pregnancy and I only pushed for 20minutes and I didn't tear. I had a tiny little graze that no one fussed about and didn't require stitches.


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow! You only had to push for 20 minutes. I hope I get that lucky this time around. I pushed for 2.5 hours. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Betheney

i never during my entire labour felt like i needed to "push"

They came in at midnight and were like "OMG the head is right there! don't push don't push" and i'm like "who's pushing". Once they got everything sorted which took about 10 minutes i was then told when to push and she was born 20 minutes later. 

I have a feeling that my contractions and uterus had already started pushing Eva out... maybe had they checked me half an hour earlier they might of found i was fully dilated and if i started pushing then maybe i would of pushed longer.

There's really no way of knowing... I remember the feeling of Eva entering the canal during pushing and feeling like there was a football in my hoo haa, so she can't of been THAT far down before pushing. But when they checked and said "they baby is coming now" i said "am i fully dilated" the midwife laughed and said "the head's right there love" so i have a feeling i was slightly passed the fully dilated stage... but really am not 100% sure.

They did keep telling me i was fantastic pusher *shrug* i just listened to everything they said and gave my everything to every push, i held my breath did a giant push for the count of 10 and if i could manage it a quick intake of breath and another giant push during the same contraction. The midwives were so wonderful, encouraging and told me exactly what i needed to do during the pushing stage. They asked if i was tired would i like to rest the next contraction and not push so i said Sure! and so for one contraction we just sat around resting. haha

I do know that Eva was in a fantastic ideal birthing position the Left occiput anterior, so obviously everything worked and moved the way it was suppose to. https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/all-positions/left-occiput-anterior


----------



## sassy_mom

That is awesome that things worked out so well! I pushed 3-4 times through every contraction and I felt like I had to push before we started. To begin with it felt great to push ... the feeling was push now and it felt good but then it went to full on pain and no matter how I tried to push, she wasn't coming out. The nurse had her hand in between my daughter's head and the side of the inside of me trying to make room I guess. I hope that I have a much better nurse and doctor this time. They didn't tell me what was going on or try and encourage me or anything. At one point both of them left the room, and DH and I were left to just push by ourselves. I was scared and in a lot of pain at that point. I still have no idea where she went. She wasn't my doctor, she was the one on call and worked for the same office that my doctor did. I was not happy with her at all. Finally I started gagging really hard and that was what pushed DD out. I had nothing left. I'm really hoping that the doctor I have now, which I love, will really be helpful if need be. I know a lot more now so I'm hoping that will help keep me from sitting in a hospital bed all day with no food or water.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol i agree the tearing talk ive been trying to ignore lol... but dont worry i dont mind u ladies talking about it :) Im just trying not to visualize being ripped to my A-hole :haha:


----------



## La Mere

Yeah it is expensive, but they're not readily avalible in the US so when I could get it for around $150 I thought if I really wanted it I had better jump on it. For me it was worth it, but I didn't have to spend alot of money for other things, like her carrier, stroller, etc. we were given most everything.


----------



## duckytwins

Thought I'd share my almost 25 weeks bump. I'll be an eggplant tomorrow!!! Yay!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/2E0E8F3E-94E6-48BE-A5D3-CB1A76A37235-280-0000001A68D65735_zps1522333b.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just showed hubby a graphic drawing of what he will have to do to me when it's time for a perineal massage. He didn't say no, but he had his : "What the eff did I get myself into..." face hahahahaha.


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> I just showed hubby a graphic drawing of what he will have to do to me when it's time for a perineal massage. He didn't say no, but he had his : "What the eff did I get myself into..." face hahahahaha.

Tell him he can do it or you'll hire it out. :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I just showed hubby a graphic drawing of what he will have to do to me when it's time for a perineal massage. He didn't say no, but he had his : "What the eff did I get myself into..." face hahahahaha.
> 
> Tell him he can do it or you'll hire it out. :rofl:Click to expand...

I made it worse I think. I told him that while he was at it a little trimming of the bottom jungle wouldn't be bad, because I was gonna be huge by then. I had to take advantage of his reaction. hahahaha, we are always picking on each other.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was just thinking, can you imagine how awesomely exciting this thread is going to get when we are all close to our due dates and going to hospitals etc??? It's gonna be more exciting than gender ultrasounds!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedea - you make me laugh SOOOO much, that comment about trimming your bottom jungle has got me in hysterics at work and everyone is like what is so funny? :rofl:

My friend has volunteered to help in that region, but hubby will be more than willing, I regularly shave him, not down there, and he regularly shaves my legs if I am in the bath! So think I will be ok, well I hope so - think the key is keeping it under control now so things don't bush out of control! 

I said to hubby about the massage and he was like suppose so, think he thought it was meant for pleasure and then said 'Can I use my tongue?' to which I nearly burst with laughter!


----------



## Soniamillie01

We're going to have to share mobile / cell numbers with someone so that we can tell when we are in labour, of course if people want to share as some may not have BnB access!


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee & Snow :rofl:

Think I'm going to have to look into the massage too. I'm sure DH will happily help out - especially if it helps reduce the "blood bath" in his words. I had a bad tear last time & was still sore walking 3 months later. Couldn't dtd without pain for nearly a year! So we both want to avoid that if possible!

Ginger - I've heard mixed opinions on whether tearing or episiotomy is worse, but I do know that if you're tearing/being cut in the same place repeatedly it tends to be harder to heal each time.

After giving birth to DS I really easn't prepared for how painful it would be down there. Not looking forward to that again! Can anyone recommend whether lavender or tea tree oil is better to get for use in the bath (to help with stiches) after birth. Also I've seen that you can get special wipes specifically for use after birth (instead of toilet tissue). Anyone use these before?


----------



## claireb86

Omg i was so scared lastnight. My body literally felt like it was in labour it was horrendous! I was sat on the floor crying in pain, this followed with feeing faint, very sick and shaking.
Luckily after I had vomited a lot the pain went within two hours. I feel sick today but no pain at all. 
No way do I want this little boy born now, scary false alarm


----------



## Lilahbear

I had a complete melt down this morning. Saw my first stretch mark and sobbed my heart out to poor hubby. No idea why I had such a strong reaction, but hubby has put it down to crazy pregnancy hormones.


----------



## Little J

:happydance:Ditty- I am the same way! I have been in nesting mode for the past couple weeks! cleaning everything... wanting to do housework... donating clothes that i hardly wear (let me tell you, i have ALOT) and my sister is coming into town next week so shes super excited she gets to pilfer through them :haha:

Ick! that sounds aweful! Almost the kind of experience i felt the other day but i couldnt breath and the pain/burning sensation was at the top of my tummy. It only lasted 15 minutes tho, thankgoodness, but it scared me to pieces! I chalked it up to baby just kicking up towards my diaphragm/lungs area.

I have a few small reddish stretch marks :nope: hubby pointed them out as I cant see them bc they are on my lower right side of my tummy. I paniced as well and was more embarrased (even tho i shouldnt) as I dont want to look aweful for hubby once the baby is born. So i started to use lotion each day, bc thats the only thing i know to do to at least try, but i know its inevidable if i get them or not

Oh, GOOD NEWS! Hubby saw Braxton kick through my tummy for the first time lastnight! He was so excited!! Its still hard for him to catch a good kick to feel tho bc of my anterior placenta, but seeing it was cool enough for him!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Deedea - you make me laugh SOOOO much, that comment about trimming your bottom jungle has got me in hysterics at work and everyone is like what is so funny? :rofl:
> 
> My friend has volunteered to help in that region, but hubby will be more than willing, I regularly shave him, not down there, and he regularly shaves my legs if I am in the bath! So think I will be ok, well I hope so - think the key is keeping it under control now so things don't bush out of control!
> 
> I said to hubby about the massage and he was like suppose so, think he thought it was meant for pleasure and then said 'Can I use my tongue?' to which I nearly burst with laughter!

Hahaha, tell him he can do it with his tongue, but it will eventually get very sore. :haha: He might not be able to talk for a day because of his jaw too :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

claireb86 said:


> Omg i was so scared lastnight. My body literally felt like it was in labour it was horrendous! I was sat on the floor crying in pain, this followed with feeing faint, very sick and shaking.
> Luckily after I had vomited a lot the pain went within two hours. I feel sick today but no pain at all.
> No way do I want this little boy born now, scary false alarm

Oh wow, are you sure it was pregnancy related? Was it stomach and that played maybe with your pressure? I hope you get to talk to a doctor even if you are feeling better. :hugs: I know that when I get tummy sick everything goes to hell and I even get migraines.


----------



## claireb86

DeedeeBeester said:


> claireb86 said:
> 
> 
> Omg i was so scared lastnight. My body literally felt like it was in labour it was horrendous! I was sat on the floor crying in pain, this followed with feeing faint, very sick and shaking.
> Luckily after I had vomited a lot the pain went within two hours. I feel sick today but no pain at all.
> No way do I want this little boy born now, scary false alarm
> 
> Oh wow, are you sure it was pregnancy related? Was it stomach and that played maybe with your pressure? I hope you get to talk to a doctor even if you are feeling better. :hugs: I know that when I get tummy sick everything goes to hell and I even get migraines.Click to expand...

I've spoken to the hospital and they think I've got a sickness bug and it's messed with my insides a bit, making my body have fake contractions. As baby is still kicking away they said not to worry and just contact them if it continues.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/23weeks_zpsf91a4a0c.jpg

23 weeks ! :)


----------



## brieri1

25 weeks today! 15 more weeks until my due date and, hopefully, my little Lilah will be here!


----------



## mellywelly

I have been feeling awful all day. Not ill, just really uncomfortable, had a really sore area across my tummy and very sore if I walked. So glad to be home from work, just want to put my feet up and have s warm bath. I think it's just how the baby is laid, but it's soooo uncomfortable!


----------



## jrowenj

hey girls! Been so busy painting the nursery! Almost done! Installing carpet tonight!!!!

OMG the whole massage convo is HILARIOUS and scary at the same time!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> We're going to have to share mobile / cell numbers with someone so that we can tell when we are in labour, of course if people want to share as some may not have BnB access!

When I was having ds, on the forum I was on we had 1 birth buddy, where we swapped numbers and sent a text to them after baby was born and they announced on forum for everyone. It worked quite well.


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to have to share mobile / cell numbers with someone so that we can tell when we are in labour, of course if people want to share as some may not have BnB access!
> 
> When I was having ds, on the forum I was on we had 1 birth buddy, where we swapped numbers and sent a text to them after baby was born and they announced on forum for everyone. It worked quite well.Click to expand...

good idea!


----------



## DittyByrd

I need some reassurance.

Today I went to the bathroom and had a few small wipes of brown discharge. I have NEVER had spotting with this pregnancy. I have no pain, cramping, or bright red blood.

DH and I BD'd 4 days ago - I didn't think it would take this long for any bleed to show. I have been crazy energetic and doing more than I should so that could certainly contribute.

Everything I have read says don't worry but take it easy. Cramps or bright red blood necessitate a call to the doctor. I feel baby kicking away as I type this.


----------



## jrowenj

Ditty - very normal, but if you feel upset about it i would call the Dr. No harm in that


----------



## jrowenj

This is the beginning of the nursery. We are doing top half navy blue the bottom will be white and we are putting up a chair railing moulding to separate the 2 colors!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/23weeks_zpsf91a4a0c.jpg
> 
> 23 weeks ! :)

girl, you look AMAZING!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am not too concerned. I know there is nothing to do at this point. Any deviation from normal makes me a little on edge. Feet up today!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I am not too concerned. I know there is nothing to do at this point. Any deviation from normal makes me a little on edge. Feet up today!

I hope it stops! Try and relax for the day, maybe that will help.


----------



## DittyByrd

23+2!
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-21_13-31-44_16.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly, sounds like a good idea. I'm happy to partner up with someone :)


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> 23+2!

BEAUTIFUL!!!

I looove seeing bump pics!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly, sounds like a good idea. I'm happy to partner up with someone :)

It's also probably best if buddys aren't close in due dates, or may be giving birth at the same time!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm nervous. I don't want them weighing me today at drs. :( I'm so sure I've gained a ton after MS being better.


----------



## BlossomJ

Beautiful bumps everyone!


----------



## darkstar

I wish I had some motivation, still havent started the nursery. OH doesnt want to bother painting since we rent but a boy cant have lilac walls. I might get a roller on a stick so I dont have to bend with my pelvis pain and paint it myself when he's at work next week, there isnt much prep to do.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/23weeks_zpsf91a4a0c.jpg
> 
> 23 weeks ! :)
> 
> girl, you look AMAZING!Click to expand...

Thanks hun u do too!!! I love ur nursury..we have similar tastes :)


----------



## snowangel187

I plan on keeping myself entertained during labor with BnB. :rofl: I'm bringing my cell and laptop to keep me busy. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

I understand it is not always possible but it's sooooooooo exciting when those in labour give updates every few hours. I gave a couple of updates and it was quite fun with my bump buddies hanging onto each one.


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to have to share mobile / cell numbers with someone so that we can tell when we are in labour, of course if people want to share as some may not have BnB access!
> 
> When I was having ds, on the forum I was on we had 1 birth buddy, where we swapped numbers and sent a text to them after baby was born and they announced on forum for everyone. It worked quite well.Click to expand...
> 
> good idea!Click to expand...

With Eva this is what our bump buddies did. I thought it was pretty much the only thing bump buddies did. lol. Except keep in contact during pregnancy as well.


----------



## La Mere

Nikki- You look great!:thumbup: Beautiful!

Ditty- You look beautiful! :thumbup:

Sonia and Melly- You both have great ideas! I think that would be really neat!

Jaime- Love the nursery! And your bump is adorable!

I am 24 weeks today!!!:happydance: I can't believe it's going by so fast!! I will post a couple pics I just took this afternoon.


----------



## duckytwins

Eggplant day today!!


----------



## AJThomas

I'll definitely be updating from my phone or I'll put dh on update duty.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Here's me with a bump! 24+2 !

Two of me showing da face, and 1 with a mega zoom into Matthew's quarters. :haha: 

Sorry if they are big, I'm in the laptop, not much editing here.
 



Attached Files:







100_16741.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5









100_16751.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









100_16611.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brieri1

I would like to post about my labor, but I don't know if I'll be bringing my laptop with me or have internet access. If nothing else, I'll put up a post before I go into the birthing center and then when I get home and have a moment, I'll put up something more detailed about what happened and my beautiful baby girl.


----------



## mellywelly

Dh has just been and bought an I pad, so maybe able to do it myself!


----------



## mammaspath

I'm having a photographer during my birth........i probably won't be doing much text or email but i will post a ton of pics!


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- You look gorgeous, hun!! :hugs:

Here are the bump pics I promised yesterday!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-21132434_zps38e1f49d.jpghttps://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-21132349_zpse731cfc3.jpg

As for updating, it will be a bit easier for me as I am having a HB. And if I can't I could always as my hubby to do it for me, :haha: But I definitely think we should all have some kind of buddy system worked out as we all get closer to our due dates! I think it would be great fun. 

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully and hope all the ladies who have been feeling sic are feeling loads better now. :hug: to everyone. :kiss:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sucks to be a papaya again this week ! 

Baby moves a lot now dh is always tryi g to get a feel and has been lucky 2 times :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh man ladies ... I am exhausted!!! We are finally done with DD's birthday party. We had an awesome turn out. We had a house FULL and we are exhausted. I haven't even looked through my pictures as my mom was taking them but if I have any good ones, I'll try and post a couple. Hope you ladies are all having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeeDee- You look gorgeous, hun!! :hugs:
> 
> Here are the bump pics I promised yesterday!
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-21132434_zps38e1f49d.jpghttps://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-21132349_zpse731cfc3.jpg
> 
> As for updating, it will be a bit easier for me as I am having a HB. And if I can't I could always as my hubby to do it for me, :haha: But I definitely think we should all have some kind of buddy system worked out as we all get closer to our due dates! I think it would be great fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing wonderfully and hope all the ladies who have been feeling sic are feeling loads better now. :hug: to everyone. :kiss:

Thank you! If I send somebody my phone for text when I go into labor it would be you, but I think we are very close in due dates hahaha.


----------



## snowangel187

When I got home from my hospital stay a few weeks ago I was telling dh how excited I was that they have wifi and I could update during labor. :rofl: he looked at me like I was crazy. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> DeeDee- You look gorgeous, hun!! :hugs:
> 
> Here are the bump pics I promised yesterday!
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-21132434_zps38e1f49d.jpghttps://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-21132349_zpse731cfc3.jpg
> 
> As for updating, it will be a bit easier for me as I am having a HB. And if I can't I could always as my hubby to do it for me, :haha: But I definitely think we should all have some kind of buddy system worked out as we all get closer to our due dates! I think it would be great fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing wonderfully and hope all the ladies who have been feeling sic are feeling loads better now. :hug: to everyone. :kiss:
> 
> Thank you! If I send somebody my phone for text when I go into labor it would be you, but I think we are very close in due dates hahaha.Click to expand...

:hugs: Aw, same here! I'm due the 11th and you're due the 9th, right? I think that may be a little too close in due dates. :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will havemy ipad and have wireless at the hospital! :) im sure i will be updating every hour lol


----------



## Betheney

no wireless in my hospital but I know I get phone coverage fine. So I'll be able to update. Although once contractions got painful last time updating bnb was the last thing on my mind. I know I prob will stick to updating my journal tho and not in here but I'll probably post in here just saying if you want to follow the updates keep an eye on my journal. lol. Its all planned out!!


----------



## AJThomas

if anybody has a blackberry i can add u to my messenger and update u that way, much faster since i won't have to worry about getting online and typing out updates to send.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think I'll take our tablet, it's no Ipad, but it gets online and hospital has internet. I do hate typing on it though haha. I think I have to manage something out, because I need skype too, for my mom back in Guatemala and sister in Jersey and the tablet doesn't have camara, we use it mostly for reading ebooks. And this laptop is a little heavy to be worrying about... hmmm.


----------



## Soniamillie01

My hospital has wireless (paid for) but my phone coverage there is not good!
We may take out iPad depending on what happens.
I have a blackberry work phone which will send pin for AJ but not sure ill take mind as DH will go nuts if I do, when are you due again? X


----------



## mellywelly

I wouldn't have thought our hospital has internet access as it's not the most modern place, so I think I will have to buddy up just incase.


----------



## Leinzlove

Taking Laptop! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

We could buddy up melly but we're due the day before / after one another :)


----------



## mellywelly

Probably a bit close then Sonia, although ds was 3 weeks early so you never know! I've just checked my hospital website and it says they have internet access. I'm sure last time it was just through the tv system thing they have which was rubbish!. Hopefully it may have changed since then.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have a feeling we'll be early, don't know why just a feeling I guess. X


----------



## span

I must try and come on here more often and keep up! :blush:

Update with me - Still getting a bit of MS, which is similar to last time. It's usually only in the morning but I also have spells of nausea in the day, which is helped by eating. I've puked up most days over the past week. :grr:

Got a 3d/4d scan booked in 2 weeks. This is my last pregnancy and I also want confirmation that bubs is a girl (or not!). :flower: It looks a good deal - £89. :thumbup:

Updating didn't work to well with me last time. I had very mild contractions in the day, which everyone on my journal was aware of, but they pretty much stopped. I then posted at 11.30pm that my waters had gone and I was going to hospital and sent a text to one of my buddies on here. I think only one person (with a newborn so no doubt doing night feeds!) saw before I announced her birth early the next morning. :haha: I'll be taking my phone and will hope the internet works there. :thumbup:

My bump is slowly starting to pop. Excuse the filthy mirror! :blush:
https://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/4deb2e1a021b11e2a58222000a1cde8e_6.jpg


----------



## Betheney

Span your bump is so tiny!!!!! were you this small with no.1

Here is my 25+2 bump pic.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/25wsmall_zpsdd4ee3a5.png


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Bootiful bumps ladies! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think my hospital has wifi so ill be updating when I get back home which really sucks


----------



## Lauren021406

what brand breast pumps is everyone using?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gorgeous bumps Betheney and span x

Breast pump - tommee tippee.

We got a real bargain today. A play mat reduced from £35 to £6.89 because the box was all dented. I took it out the box and told them to throw the box away. Was the box really worth nearly £28?!?!?

Washing all pipkin's bed linen today and am going to pack my hospital bag this afternoon. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soniamillie01 said:


> Gorgeous bumps Betheney and span x
> 
> Breast pump - tommee tippee.
> 
> We got a real bargain today. A play mat reduced from £35 to £6.89 because the box was all dented. I took it out the box and told them to throw the box away. Was the box really worth nearly £28?!?!?
> 
> Washing all pipkin's bed linen today and am going to pack my hospital bag this afternoon. X

Omg! Id say u made out well :)


----------



## span

Betheny - my bump was very similar last time but started sprouting a bit later. :flower:

We used an Avent manual breat pump last time and I'll be using them same one. :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

I used that breast pump last time span and while it worked I found it a bit of a hassle and I think if I used an easier one I might pump more this time so I'm looking at an electronic medela swing pump.

Thanks for the bump compliments ladies :)


----------



## La Mere

I used both a medela manual and electric breast pump... But I didn't use them that much. Got the manual from the hospital and my midwife from the first part of my pregnancy with Rayven gave me the electric one. Wish one of you girls lived closer, cuz I don't really plan on using them this time around either. 

Betheney & Span - beautiful bumps girls! :hugs: and span I thought I was tiny! You look so cute!


----------



## span

Cheers guys. :flower:
I have to push it out on the tube/train on my way home from work in the hope of getting a seat. It didn't work the other day though. There were no seats left and only a few standing and I really wanted to sit down as my hips were aching and I was shattered. I tried pushing it out but everyone ignored me. Someone got off 2 stops later so I got a seat but then a woman came on carrying a 1 year old. Nobody else offered a seat so I did but, when I got up, she said "oh no you're pregnant" to which I replied "don't worry - no one else has offered". You should've seen the result -half the carriage stood up! :rofl:


----------



## brieri1

I'm pretty sure I have either a medela breast pump. My sister breast feeds, so she had it for herself, but she hasn't used it since my first niece was 2 months old, nearly four years ago, so she gave it to me when I told her I was going to breast feed this baby.


----------



## Kaiecee

So here is the name we came up with:
Riley o'brian Stewart 

Let me know what u think I was really hoping for 

Jacob o'brian Stewart 

But dh said we could use Jacob for another boy since he wants 5 kids lol I'm just hoping to get a girl at some point and o'brian is for his dad please let me know what u all think :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Also is anyone bottle feeding?


----------



## DittyByrd

I am registered for the Medela double electric pump. I hear that's the best brand from other moms in the know.


----------



## DittyByrd

Update on spotting: So far no light brown discharge today! I've have 2 very easy days at home with minimal housework and lifting. The discharge scared me into stepping back on my lifting and projects for now. I never called the doctor because everything I've read said only to be concerned with bright red blood or cramps.

It figures when I might actually feel up to BDing I have put myself on the Do-Not-BD-List due to the discharge. I just want to make sure it all clears up before muddying the waters.


----------



## DittyByrd

I love the name Jacob but it simply wouldn't work with our last name AND it was my parents' dog name. :) I like Riley as well, it's particularly Irish sounding. I am used to hearing it as a girl name but I think the rules are being rewritten on some of the new names.


----------



## mellywelly

I've got amedula electric mini which my sil gave me, but don't know if its any good or not.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm planning on getting a medela electric... I will be pumping once I go back to work so I need something quick, easy, and convenient...


----------



## AJThomas

Sonia I'm due the day after u so that may be waaaay too close. I suspect a lot of us will go before and after our dates tho so it might not be as close as all that.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Span - typical London Underground! You need a baby on board badge x


----------



## darkstar

I've seen a cheap brand electric pump I will get. Probably a chinese knock off. It has good reviews and fits the tommee tippee bottles so I will go with that. I hardly used one with my last two and wont be working so I dont want to spend big bucks.


----------



## BlossomJ

I've got the medela swing electric pump. It worked great last time, but DS wouldn't take a bottle, so I never ended up using most of the milk! We'll see what happens this time.

Kaiecee - Love the name :)


----------



## Lilahbear

I have a tommee tipee manual and electric pump. My SIL bought them and never used them so she said I could have them.


----------



## La Mere

Love the name, Kaiecee.


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> I used both a medela manual and electric breast pump... But I didn't use them that much. Got the manual from the hospital and my midwife from the first part of my pregnancy with Rayven gave me the electric one. Wish one of you girls lived closer, cuz I don't really plan on using them this time around either.
> 
> Betheney & Span - beautiful bumps girls! :hugs: and span I thought I was tiny! You look so cute!

La Mere - leinz is in the US and she might be after an electric pump. which one do you have? is it the swing?


----------



## gingermango

Kaiecee said:


> Also is anyone bottle feeding?

Kaiecee I will be bottle feeding, I will try to breastfeed or possibly pump for probably the first 24-72 hours so baby gets some of my colostrum but then I will almost certainly bottle feed as it caused me alot of stress with ds when he wouldnt latch on.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think I need to start being careful where I put tummy. I've been getting my shirts dirty and have to change them all the time hahaha.


----------



## jrowenj

Cute bump, betheny!

Love the name kaiecee!!

I registered for tommee tipee pump!

Finished painting nursery and putting in new carpet!! Woohoo!

Sonia_ I can't believe how productive you are! I need to start organizing and washing and stuff!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ha ha. I have these great intentions, start and then spend the afternoon asleep and then spend the evening play catch up! Today I've managed to wash crib bedding and cot bedding plus one load of cloths, that's it all done now!


----------



## sassy_mom

Very cute bump Betheney! 

Great name Kaicee! I know it is nice having a name settled on. :D 

Sonia you seem very prepared. haha! I haven't even thought much of packing a bag .... well I think I did pin something about things to pack but other than that, I think I'll wait until after the shower. 

I'm also waiting to wash up everything until after the shower because I know I'll just get more. This way I can do it all at once. My best friend and mom are starting to plan my shower. I know the invites got sent out so I can't wait. We are doing it in October. So exciting.


----------



## brieri1

Every time I lean back, Lilah kicks the crap out of my ribs and lungs, and every time I lean forward, she attacks my hips and my crotch. I can't win with this girl.


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't have any kicks up high yet. Thank goodness though. Those are the worse. She still seems to be in the breech position and just kicks low all the time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I literally feel baby all over... Low, high, middle?!


----------



## duckytwins

I've been feeling Boop mostly near my belly button, sometimes a little higher and a little lower and s/he's still stompin on my cervix!!! :dohh:


----------



## brieri1

Ow, I'm glad I don't really feel her around my cervix, that would make me paranoid that she was going to bust through, lol, even though I know she can't. She moves everywhere else though, and it seems like she's constantly doing something in there. I'm having dinner now, so maybe she'll slip into a food coma and give me a little break, lol.


----------



## duckytwins

I find Boop "sleeps" when I'm moving around, but as soon as I sit down or lay down to rest, there's a party in there!


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel him on my cervix too sometimes makes me paranoid


----------



## jrowenj

Jes- same with me. When I'm busy he's asleep and then when I lay down he's moving like crazy! My movememts feel more like he's swimming around more than kicks!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I feel him on my cervix too sometimes makes me paranoid

It is the weirdest feeling getting kicked down there. :haha: I will out of the blue scream ouch. And dh will ask what my problem is and I reply oh nothing, just a kick to the vagina. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I have the Lansinoh Double Electric Breast pump. I bought it while expecting dd, I wasn't sure if I would be able to breast feed or pump and didn't want to invest a ton of cash. I am quite happy with it. I have never used the medala so I can't compare, but would recommend the Lansinoh as a "cheap" pump. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I feel him on my cervix too sometimes makes me paranoid
> 
> It is the weirdest feeling getting kicked down there. :haha: I will out of the blue scream ouch. And dh will ask what my problem is and I reply oh nothing, just a kick to the vagina. :rofl:Click to expand...

Exactly I never felt this with my other 2 boys


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> I don't have any kicks up high yet. Thank goodness though. Those are the worse. She still seems to be in the breech position and just kicks low all the time.

Same here Sassy. Bubba turned the other night and I got a couple of kicks to the upper area but by this morning back to kicking breech. sometimes baby moves sideways and I get them to the side with head butts to the other side but it's usually the breech position.


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here... I feel Zoela at my cervix alot, also.

I bought this for Zoela on eBay... $13.99 free shipping. Other sites want between $20-$25 for it. I love it and I couldn't resist!

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/ca-11869_1z_zps01a4d4fe.jpg


----------



## Lillian33

Super cute little suit Lenzi!!

Ladies, all your bumps are so beautiful - lots of different shapes and sizes!!

Span, that is very annoying about the tube/train - it's usually the women that take notice and offer to stand up, it always frustrated me when i lived in London!

Darkstar, if you want to buddy up with someone for labour updates I think we might be the only two kiwi's!! Otherwise with the Aussie girls will be all good too :)

I have been thinking about putting a bump pic up for a while and today is the day, it's still fairly small but here goes - this was at 23 weeks but it hasnt changed much since then!!! Sorry about the very similar vest top to yours Nikki!!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Lillian, Sweet Bump! You are tiny and beautiful.


----------



## Lillian33

oh and sassy so glad your DD's birthday went well :thumbup:

xx


----------



## gingermango

Woo hoo Im an eggplant today :) hopefully Ill be finishing work tomorrow!! Mega excited to be able to have a little longer in bed, not have to get two buses then walk to work etc


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> I've been feeling Boop mostly near my belly button, sometimes a little higher and a little lower and s/he's still stompin on my cervix!!! :dohh:

Not sure if this is what pinky is doing to me? It feel like an elastic band being twanged just above my foo!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

23 Weeks

24 Weeks

My Pram :D


sorry it took me so long to upload pictures i have had a very hectic couple of days :S


----------



## Little J

Aww love the bumps! some of them are so petite!

Mine is very comparable to Jrow and im like 4 weeks shy of her in gestation:haha: i guess Braxton will be a chunker!

I watched 2 DVD's that i got from my insurance company and one from a free formula kit from Similac that I got. Both were very informational.

The similac one helped ALOT with breastfeeding, crib safety, how to prevent SIDS, feeding baby/burping, pee/poo cycles, sleep patterns etc. Hubby and i learned ALOT!

I hope this week goes by fast! My sister will be in town visiting this weekend!!


----------



## Little J

FINALLY! im a creepy papaya :blush::happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i dbt mind lillian! Ur still so tiny! Look greattt! As do all u other ladies! 15 or so more weeks til the baby pics and labor updates begin.,!! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Lovely pics MissMummy!

Lillian, you are tiny but it's a lovely bump! I've finally started to gain weight now at 22wks, but until this last week I was pretty much on track to look like that. Now I suddenly have a tummy.

Leinzlove - very sweet!

We're offering on a house we want to buy today & very nervous as I think we probably won't get it at the price we're prepared to pay. Wish us luck... We're waiting for a response :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck blossom! Just less than a year ago we were doing that! The first house we put an offer on they accepeted right away...ut when we got the inspection and there was radon in the house! So we told the owners we wouldnt buy ntil they put in a system to filter it out...well they did and it didnt work so we backed out....

Fast forward to our house were in now... We put an offer in 20,000 less than asking price... They told us no... 3 months later still no buyer and we put in an offer 19,500 less than asking price lol and they took it :) Good luck!! Sometimes it just takes some patience.


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw, thanks Nikki. Sounds like you did well :)

I will try to be as patient as you, but I'm hopeless! Last time we bought we overpayed a bit (it was our first house) & we don't want to do the same. Luckily the one we want now has already been on the market a little while & they want to rent it out if we don't get it as they need the money, so it shouldn't be too much of a drawn out negotiation.


----------



## DittyByrd

*sigh* What an itchy weekend!!!

Talked to the doctor's office this morning and am being treated for a yeast infection. And they confirmed that the brown discharge I was having is nothing to be concerned with - which is at least reassuring. Heading out now to buy some supplies to get this under control.


----------



## sassy_mom

Good Monday morning ladies! Everyone is looking great! 

Good luck on the house! I remember that feeling 2 years ago! We were in love with the house ... luckily the lady was happy to sell as she was ready to move up north and the house had been up for awhile. 

I can't believe how fast we are moving along. It seems like the weeks are flying by now. We are very excited to meet new baby girl! I am getting excited for my shower and then to get all the clothes washed and put away! Those finishing touches will just make it perfect. 

Last night, DH said, You aren't a birdy will you come to bed. I said what .... then he said you are nesting and it is 12am. hahaha! I was wiping cheese sauce off the window. It was a tiny spot but I know I would have been thinking about it. Not sure how someone got cheese dip on our window but I was going to clean it before I went to sleep. hahahaha:haha:


----------



## brieri1

I had the worst dream last night. I had just given birth to my baby girl, when someone came in and took her from me. I couldn't find her for the life of me, and even in dream land, I have never been so scared in my life. Then I discovered who had taken her, and I had to kill all of them, and I'm not a violent person in the least, so I was really surprised it was me killing them in my dream and not my husband, who is a marine and was a turret gunner during his deployment in Afghanistan. It was so horrible. I woke up this morning feeling so upset. I know it was just a dream, but this is my baby. It would kill me to have something happen to her at this point. 

In other news, I have a OBGYN appointment today. Not really looking forward to it, besides getting to hear Lilah's heartbeat. I can't wait to move home and switch over to a midwife.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S FALL!!! Soon enough scarfs, sweaters and boots! Yay!!

I gained 5 pounds since my last drs. appt in august. Oh well... and glucose test is in 4 weeks, but only 1 hour before and I can eat during the day. He did recommend to stay away from sweets so I don't have to do the 4 hour one.

I feel baby everywhere around tummy, sometimes he kicks very high above my belly button. 

As for nesting, last night I cleaned like crazy what I usually do on mondays, but I couldn't not do it. I even asked hubby to scrub the tub, because the cleaning detergent I use for it has chlorine and It was making me feel very dizzy last week, so he did it and he did a better job than I did. Hahaha. I think I'm gonna have to ask him to do that weekly duty 'til Matthew comes along!


----------



## BlossomJ

I have a yeast infection too Ditty :( mine isn't itchy though thank goodness, it just showed up on a swab.

Well the estate agent has got back to us to say that our offer on the house is less than the vendor wanted, but they know we're ready to move, so they want to think about it overnight & will let us know tomorrow. Will let you all know what happens!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am so excited about fall!! We left our windows open last night and we were all freezing this morning. :haha: I LOVE boots .. I was eyeballing a pair at Kohls that I only wish I could wear while pregnant ... they went all the way up my thighs and had about about a 4-5 inch heel .... I thought they were gorgeous! I have a mad obsession with boots. I am so ready for the cold weather. 

Oooo on another clothes note, if anyone has a Ross near them, definitely check that store out. I've never been there but my best friend said that is where she got her maternity clothes from .... They have a maternity section and some really cute clothes. I found an awesome pair of jeans and a SUPER cute shirt. The jeans were $17 and the shirt was $10. I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I am so excited about fall!! We left our windows open last night and we were all freezing this morning. :haha: I LOVE boots .. I was eyeballing a pair at Kohls that I only wish I could wear while pregnant ... they went all the way up my thighs and had about about a 4-5 inch heel .... I thought they were gorgeous! I have a mad obsession with boots. I am so ready for the cold weather.
> 
> Oooo on another clothes note, if anyone has a Ross near them, definitely check that store out. I've never been there but my best friend said that is where she got her maternity clothes from .... They have a maternity section and some really cute clothes. I found an awesome pair of jeans and a SUPER cute shirt. The jeans were $17 and the shirt was $10. I couldn't pass that up.

I love Ross, they have super offers every day. They had a whole crib bedding set for $30.00


----------



## Little J

Goodluck on the house!
The first house we put in an offer for were being annoying and was penny pinching, so we backed out because they were being tough to deal with. Then 2 weeks went by, THEY put in an offer to us (the one we ended up having as our last offer) so we accepted and then have the inspection which come to find the roof needed repair as the shingles etc. were 10 years old! And in the decription of the house it said "New complete roof tare off!" that with some other things that they were being fussy about finxing, we backed out bc they falsified the house details and lied about how old the roof was (it was a victorian style house so the roof woulda costed $12,000) to fix! 

We finally ended up int eh house we are in now a month after that ordeal. we LOVE our house now, great location and everything! We just had to put up a fence for the dogs, but it was well worth it :)


----------



## snowangel187

I love fall, it's finally beach weather. :haha: not that I'm really suppose to get up, you think laying on the beach counts as bed rest? ;)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> I love fall, it's finally beach weather. :haha: not that I'm really suppose to get up, you think laying on the beach counts as bed rest? ;)

It's the getting there that I would think about LOL


----------



## gingermango

Im loving the drop in temperature at the moment, just ordered some new over the knee boots which I shall wear with thick tights and pretty maternity dresses or jeans and big jumpers :) So glad to be having a winter baby thins time round!!


----------



## DittyByrd

We're all approaching (or a few have surpassed) the 100 days left mark! I am so excited! Besides V-day, which is this week, it's my next big landmark! 

I went to an event last night where I wore a dress and saw a friend who hadn't seen me for about 2 months. She said, "You don't even look pregnant." Part of me was thrilled and the other was a little disappointed. Stupid hormones. :)

My registry is done, furniture is ordered, and my floors are scheduled to get refinished next week. My mom has all the baby clothes so that I don't have to worry about moving them from the upstairs for the floor refinishers. I know as soon as the floors are done and the furniture is here I am going to go nuts getting the nursery together!!! I bought new curtain rods and ordered these really cute sheers with bubbles on them (I have sea themed bedding) and am aching to put everything together.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

MIL called to ask what I want for my birthday that is this Wednesday 26. I just said: BABY STUFF! That's all I've been thinking of, don't have anything really for me. I said hubby the same thing hahahaha.


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> MIL called to ask what I want for my birthday that is this Wednesday 26. I just said: BABY STUFF! That's all I've been thinking of, don't have anything really for me. I said hubby the same thing hahahaha.

I did the same thing for Christmas before dd was born gave my inlaws my registry. My mil bought the stroller/car seat combo and my sil bought the bassinet. :thumbup: might as well take advantage of it. It means less you'll need in the end and PLUS we probably REALLY don't need anything for ourselves. And if u have all the baby stuff by Christmas ask for a spa package so u can enjoy it before giving birth or shortly after baby arrives. :thumbup: dh bought me a spa package for my baby shower. <3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

love the fall too! I was so excited to wear my hoodie and jeans today :) LOVE boots too and my boos from last year are pretty worn out so looks like ill be purchasing 2 new pairs in black and brown :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Holy crap got the worse pain under my ribs today


----------



## darkstar

Its funny to hear you all want winter. Its spring here at last and I can't wait to feel some sun, roll on summer. My last baby 12 years ago was born when it was 42 celsius and my hospital visitors didnt want to leave the aircon hospital which was the only problem.

Lillian would love to partner up. We could text?

I got a few boring pieces for baby yesterday like a digital thermometer, nasal suction thing, pacifiers etc. It was 25% off all tommee tippee. We still dont have much, most of our stuff is on layby like cot and bouncer. We are borrowing a capsule and bassinet we dont have yet so really only have the pram to go in the nursery, its not very inspiring! 

We changed babys name. We were both agreed on Cadell but early on I suggested Xavier and OH didn't like it. He now knows a character in an online game with the name and has decided he likes the sound of it after all and I'm thrilled so I am calling bump Xavier now to make sure it sticks for good.

I got a swiss ball yesterday to help with my pelvic pain. Waiting for Oh to pump it. Midwife said its good in labour too. Anyone else getting one? I'm in agony and I get leg spasms, like sciatica.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've got a Swiss ball and try to use mine daily! Definitely think it helps with my hip bursitus so definitely give it a go!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I used both a medela manual and electric breast pump... But I didn't use them that much. Got the manual from the hospital and my midwife from the first part of my pregnancy with Rayven gave me the electric one. Wish one of you girls lived closer, cuz I don't really plan on using them this time around either.
> 
> Betheney & Span - beautiful bumps girls! :hugs: and span I thought I was tiny! You look so cute!
> 
> La Mere - leinz is in the US and she might be after an electric pump. which one do you have? is it the swing?Click to expand...

really? Wonder how close we are... But no, its an older model double electric pump. I'm not sure what the model is called, but its portable and everything is set into a.black carry bag. Even has a little insulated part for thawing/keeping milk cool.


----------



## Little J

Kaiecee said:


> Holy crap got the worse pain under my ribs today

I had that last weekn tuesday! it was so bad i couldnt breath like if someone knocked the wind outta me!!


Is it just me, or are other ppl shocked at how big the babies are already but it doesnt seem like a baby that big can fit in the belly?

I have a small torso, so for now it says the baby is 11 inches.... i put a ruler up to me belly and i have NO idea how he fits in there!


----------



## La Mere

Lillian your bump is so tiny! You look adorable!


----------



## DittyByrd

Leinzlove said:


> Same here... I feel Zoela at my cervix alot, also.
> 
> I bought this for Zoela on eBay... $13.99 free shipping. Other sites want between $20-$25 for it. I love it and I couldn't resist!
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/ca-11869_1z_zps01a4d4fe.jpg

Is that Carters?


----------



## duckytwins

I think baby is all scrunched up. Could be 11 inches long, but then like folded in half (well, not literally, but only taking up like 5-6 inches of room, KWIM?) I always found it fascinating how two could fit in there when I was pg with the boys. And if they were kicking each other more than me! :rofl:


----------



## brieri1

Just got back from my OB appointment. Baby sounds great, although she had to be chased down to hear her heart, she kept running away from the doppler. I've lost a couple pounds, but she said that isn't a problem at all. My next OB appointment is October 22. Between now and then, I have to go and give blood for something I can't remember and do a sugar test. I'm thinking I'll go Friday. So that's it for news for me.


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks ladies! I do worry sometimes that he's not growing properly or something - but seeing/hearing about other ladies whose bumps are little is very reassuring :)

Goodluck with the house offer Blossom!!

Hope you're feeling better Ditty :flower:

Darkstar - sounds good! I will PM you my mobile number! Definitely bring on the summer!

Hope everyone is feeling good xxxx


----------



## DittyByrd

One dose of medications and I am feeling so much better. 

LOL. I bought Vagisil wipes (they numb you), and a Monistat pack that has wipes, external cream, and suppository syringes. I know not to use the Monistat internally, but the suppository medication is the EXACT same thing as the topical so I figured I would have a big tube and a small one for travel. It's probably overkill but on day three of intense itchiness...well...you'd do anything.

They told me no underwear at night.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> One dose of medications and I am feeling so much better.
> 
> LOL. I bought Vagisil wipes (they numb you), and a Monistat pack that has wipes, external cream, and suppository syringes. I know not to use the Monistat internally, but the suppository medication is the EXACT same thing as the topical so I figured I would have a big tube and a small one for travel. It's probably overkill but on day three of intense itchiness...well...you'd do anything.
> 
> They told me no underwear at night.

I hope you feel all better soon, and I'm glad your numb girl part stopped somewhat itching!


----------



## La Mere

Well ladies, next time I log on I will have new bump pics. I am going to be cutting back here on bnb, because how much time I spend on here during the day has caused some tension between DH and I. I will be checking/updating once or twice a week here and in my journal... Instead of everyday. If anyone wants to email me, you can ask DeeDee as I pm'd it to her earlier. I will miss talking to you ladies so often :hugs: and thanks for being there for me.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> Just got back from my OB appointment. Baby sounds great, although she had to be chased down to hear her heart, she kept running away from the doppler. I've lost a couple pounds, but she said that isn't a problem at all. My next OB appointment is October 22. Between now and then, I have to go and give blood for something I can't remember and do a sugar test. I'm thinking I'll go Friday. So that's it for news for me.

Our Dr literaly listens to baby for less than a minute. We shouldn't of told him we bought a doppler. :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Well ladies, next time I log on I will have new bump pics. I am going to be cutting back here on bnb, because how much time I spend on here during the day has caused some tension between DH and I. I will be checking/updating once or twice a week here and in my journal... Instead of everyday. If anyone wants to email me, you can ask DeeDee as I pm'd it to her earlier. I will miss talking to you ladies so often :hugs: and thanks for being there for me.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Lauren021406

Just wanted to share some photos:
25w3d
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/25w3d3.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/001.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/004.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/004.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## mellywelly

I've still got a really wheezy chest, it's been 4 weeks now! I've been to the gp twice, had anti biotics and then an inhailer, and can't go back again. Any ideas on how to shift it anyone?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh the antibiotic i was on formy chest infection gave me a yeast infection and i am so uncomfortable..i cant use a cream bc i have chemical reactions to them and swell...no good..maybe ill try to pick up the monistat to insert..ugh


----------



## DittyByrd

Lauren021406 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos:
> 25w3d
> [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/25w3d3.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/001.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/004.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/004.jpg[/IMG]]

Every photo is cute!


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh the antibiotic i was on formy chest infection gave me a yeast infection and i am so uncomfortable..i cant use a cream bc i have chemical reactions to them and swell...no good..maybe ill try to pick up the monistat to insert..ugh

The doctor's office told me I could try Desitin as well. Maybe you won't react to that?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill try that ditty! Thanks!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Seems like it's just gonna be me, with home made pizza and The Voice. Hubby is working late... :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hate when that happens deedee :( esp when ive been waiting for him all day...and it usually happens on a friday because hes always out of town on fridays and hits traffic! Grrrr


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I hate when that happens deedee :( esp when ive been waiting for him all day...and it usually happens on a friday because hes always out of town on fridays and hits traffic! Grrrr

Yeah, I had this whole meal planned for today. Actually felt like cooking :haha: but had to narrow it to my pizza, which is easier... because it's just gonna be me. Whats worse is that it seems like he is going to be like this for at least 7 more weeks. :wacko: It happened 2 times last week and 1 night that I helped him with a Power Point presentation that took us 4 freaking hours... I'm just glad he's gonna be more at ease when baby is around.

I thought I knew what traffic was, then I moved to Dallas, and realized it is a big parking lot that goes for miles LOL Yeah, don't wanna be driving on a friday after 4.


----------



## duckytwins

I hear ya Deedee. My DH always seems to be working. When he's not working, he's in a band and either has a show or practice.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have such a migraine today won't go away


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Ducky: Aww, he is one busy man!

@Kaiecee: Have you tried drinking extra water or taking an Acetaminophen? I hope you feel better. Migraines can be so debilitating, mine would only go away with sleeping right after taking my pills. No light, no sound.


----------



## Kaiecee

All I drink is water all the time I might take a Tylenol dh made me a tomatoe sandwhich in bed so that was nice :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sweet of him kaicee! Deedee dallas traffic is awfullllllllll....i drove thru there once during rush hour, never again! Our traffic is nowhere near that much of a mess! Lol


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere - Sorry there is tension. We will miss you chatting regularly. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Will definitely be watching for your updates!


----------



## darkstar

I'm tired everyday. I thought this was supposed to get better in second trimester, I've started napping.


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies

Been thread stalking and wanted to say hello!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hiiiiii!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

We are applying for a home loan :) i really hope we get it as the house we are looking at buying will cost us the same a week that we are paying in rent at the moment and we would really like to raise our family in a house we own :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been thread stalking and wanted to say hello!

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> I'm tired everyday. I thought this was supposed to get better in second trimester, I've started napping.

I get highs and downs. But if I don't sleep enough at morning i'm a true zombie the rest of the day.


----------



## Lillian33

FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been thread stalking and wanted to say hello!

Welcome!! Great bunch of ladies here, always good to have another :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh 99 days for me!


----------



## Lilahbear

My hubby is out a lot at the moment too. He got a promotion and is working crazy hours because the person who had the job before him left things in chaos. He is also training for a marathon so he is out running lots AND he volunteers at a charity. I get tired thinking about it all.


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - Hope the tension eases. I'm not on here that much I guess, but can understand where your DH is coming from as I get a bit frustrated sometimes that DH is constantly emailing for work during the evenings & wkends (except I know he needs to). It's lovely that you're putting him first.

MissMummy - Good luck! I hope the home loan works out. We have just been renting this last year while deciding where to move to & I am ready to have my own home again. I would have dug up half the garden here & changed it were it our house... plus there are lots of little things that drive me mad about the house, but we can't change them (Or at least it's not worth the expenditure).

Sonia - Yey for 99 days! It's count down time! :D

Still seems like forever until I break the 100 day mark as I'm pretty much last!

Will update on the house situation later. I'm not feeling too hopeful this morning :(


----------



## Lilahbear

FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been thread stalking and wanted to say hello!

Hi there!


----------



## ARuppe716

My little man was so quiet yesterday... First time I was really worried but woke up this morning to him practicing his karate by my ribs so feel relieved!!

I have been tired too but the last two days I've had crazy nesting! Sunday I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the bathroom like a maniac- I think I may have actually scared dh a little! Haha! And then yesterday I came home and made a huge dinner, baked muffins for breakfast, and brownies to take to work. Then cleaned up everything even though dh kept offering to do do. I'm just trying to enjoy the energy bursts while they're here because I know it won't last!!

Anyone else starting to feel a little nervous? It's like since V day I've realized that my body could actually have this baby early and at any time. I really hope he stays in there for awhile still but it's starting to feel very real and I have so much to do still. Called our attorney yesterday to work on getting a will and trying to put some things in place but feel overwhelmed by my house and all that I need to get done!


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> My little man was so quiet yesterday... First time I was really worried but woke up this morning to him practicing his karate by my ribs so feel relieved!!
> 
> I have been tired too but the last two days I've had crazy nesting! Sunday I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the bathroom like a maniac- I think I may have actually scared dh a little! Haha! And then yesterday I came home and made a huge dinner, baked muffins for breakfast, and brownies to take to work. Then cleaned up everything even though dh kept offering to do do. I'm just trying to enjoy the energy bursts while they're here because I know it won't last!!
> 
> Anyone else starting to feel a little nervous? It's like since V day I've realized that my body could actually have this baby early and at any time. I really hope he stays in there for awhile still but it's starting to feel very real and I have so much to do still. Called our attorney yesterday to work on getting a will and trying to put some things in place but feel overwhelmed by my house and all that I need to get done!

HA! I did that 2 weeks ago with the nesting and scrubbing the bathroom etc. I blame it on the can of soda i had (usually when i do have soda, its caffiene free, but that one wasnt) the bathroom looks great now tho! :)

Lauren- Very cute nursery and bump!

Welcome Fitz:thumbup:


----------



## Little J

Oh man, did i have a break down the other night with hubby. I was watching some DVD's we got from our insurance company and Similac (from a kit we got for free) and it was VERY informational! I was watching it, and hubby came home from an errand and noticed it and commented on it, but then went to his "man cave" and started watching football. I wa to the BRIM of me being the one putting forth the effort to learn about our new baby etc. and so i flipped out and started cryin sayding how i feel like somtimes i chose the wrong partner to marry and have a baby (hormones.... i know). So basically after i guilt tripped him he came and watched them with me, but it wasnt the same. I just wish he would do things on his own, it would make me feel like he cares more (even tho i know hes excited to be a dad, but i dont think he realizes it takes ALOT of work and its not always the fun stuff) I told him being a dad starts before the baby is born and hes been super sucky at it. If i could give him a grade, hed get a C! 

All he tells me is "you didnt ask". and i snapped by "no one asks me to watch those DVDs or wash the babies clothes yadda yadda, but I STILL DO IT BC I WANT THE BEST FOR OUR BABY!"

sorry for the rant... just had to get it off my chest! Hopefully that gets his butt in gear now bc im really tired of having to feel like pulling teeth to get some help:nope::growlmad:


----------



## JCh

SO tired.... DH woke me up early this am and I didn't get back to sleep :(
OMG I SOOOO need a nap!

Also DH was FINALLY patient enough to feel the baby kicking/ squirming - hopefully this gives him more motivation....


----------



## snowangel187

I'm going crazy being stuck on bed rest with the nesting urge. :growlmad: I am thinking I'm not going to be able to control it much longer. Dh is no help he thinks "there's plenty of time"


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> I'm going crazy being stuck on bed rest with the nesting urge. :growlmad: I am thinking I'm not going to be able to control it much longer. Dh is no help he thinks "there's plenty of time"

Men...... :dohh: Enough said!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dnt know what my problem is! I cleaned all day yesterday so my entire house ( minus bathrooms) is clean! Im on a two week break from my one college i teach at so i have nothing to do during the day....and i dont teach til 6:30 tonight.....why do i feel guilty for laying in bed and doing nothing but watch tv?!


----------



## snowangel187

JCh said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy being stuck on bed rest with the nesting urge. :growlmad: I am thinking I'm not going to be able to control it much longer. Dh is no help he thinks "there's plenty of time"
> 
> Men...... :dohh: Enough said!Click to expand...

:rofl:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I dnt know what my problem is! I cleaned all day yesterday so my entire house ( minus bathrooms) is clean! Im on a two week break from my one college i teach at so i have nothing to do during the day....and i dont teach til 6:30 tonight.....why do i feel guilty for laying in bed and doing nothing but watch tv?!

Don't feel guilty, feel accomplished. Rest is good for baby. Look at it like you're helping baby grow. :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

I'll be over the moon to officially hit 90 days, the 3 month mark!!


----------



## brieri1

I got some really bad news last night that has saddened and stressed us out. My husband has a cyst in his back and needs back surgery. Not only will it probably take him 6-9 months to fully recover once he has it, but we're probably going to be med held until he does. I am so upset. My husband is 25, he shouldn't be facing things like back surgery. On top of that, we're having a baby in a couple months, I need his help and I don't want to have this baby here. This is a horrible place. I want to go home and have it where our family is and start our lives after the Marine Corps. It seems like things just keep coming up to stop us. I feel very disheartened.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> I got some really bad news last night that has saddened and stressed us out. My husband has a cyst in his back and needs back surgery. Not only will it probably take him 6-9 months to fully recover once he has it, but we're probably going to be med held until he does. I am so upset. My husband is 25, he shouldn't be facing things like back surgery. On top of that, we're having a baby in a couple months, I need his help and I don't want to have this baby here. This is a horrible place. I want to go home and have it where our family is and start our lives after the Marine Corps. It seems like things just keep coming up to stop us. I feel very disheartened.

awe so sorry you are both going through this.. but I have total faith that you two will be just fine! :) Try to take care of each other as much as you can, I am sure people and friends will be around if you need some help or some time.. You do want this baby here, and although it may not be at the best time, you will have that baby and wonder why you were so upset about everything before.. Good luck and I know everything will work itself out!


----------



## Little J

Brier- Im sorry to hear that hun, hopefully things will all work out well


La Mere- Hope to see you pop back in soon!


----------



## gingermango

Off to the docs tonight ... quite nervous about it as Im asking her to sign me off work but hopefully she will be sympathetic.

Also my ds is three today :) its gone sooo quickly. This day three years ago I posted on a bnb thread called Sptembryos 09 to say he was on his way :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> Oh man, did i have a break down the other night with hubby. I was watching some DVD's we got from our insurance company and Similac (from a kit we got for free) and it was VERY informational! I was watching it, and hubby came home from an errand and noticed it and commented on it, but then went to his "man cave" and started watching football. I wa to the BRIM of me being the one putting forth the effort to learn about our new baby etc. and so i flipped out and started cryin sayding how i feel like somtimes i chose the wrong partner to marry and have a baby (hormones.... i know). So basically after i guilt tripped him he came and watched them with me, but it wasnt the same. I just wish he would do things on his own, it would make me feel like he cares more (even tho i know hes excited to be a dad, but i dont think he realizes it takes ALOT of work and its not always the fun stuff) I told him being a dad starts before the baby is born and hes been super sucky at it. If i could give him a grade, hed get a C!
> 
> All he tells me is "you didnt ask". and i snapped by "no one asks me to watch those DVDs or wash the babies clothes yadda yadda, but I STILL DO IT BC I WANT THE BEST FOR OUR BABY!"
> 
> sorry for the rant... just had to get it off my chest! Hopefully that gets his butt in gear now bc im really tired of having to feel like pulling teeth to get some help:nope::growlmad:

Men simply don't get it. I feel the same way sometimes when DH isn't as excited about a kick or an outfit as I am. Remember, he has a hard time feeling connected now but will as soon as baby arrives!


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> My little man was so quiet yesterday... First time I was really worried but woke up this morning to him practicing his karate by my ribs so feel relieved!!
> 
> I have been tired too but the last two days I've had crazy nesting! Sunday I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the bathroom like a maniac- I think I may have actually scared dh a little! Haha! And then yesterday I came home and made a huge dinner, baked muffins for breakfast, and brownies to take to work. Then cleaned up everything even though dh kept offering to do do. I'm just trying to enjoy the energy bursts while they're here because I know it won't last!!
> 
> Anyone else starting to feel a little nervous? It's like since V day I've realized that my body could actually have this baby early and at any time. I really hope he stays in there for awhile still but it's starting to feel very real and I have so much to do still. Called our attorney yesterday to work on getting a will and trying to put some things in place but feel overwhelmed by my house and all that I need to get done!

I get nervous when I'm not doing something to get ready. DH jokes that I cannot stay still and it's true. I feel overwhelmed with baby preparation and the idea I will be a mom in less than 4 months. There is so much I want to get done. AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Just found out what the group b strep test consists of and I'm kind of freaking out. Any mommies care to calm me down by telling me it was over really quick and wasn't that bad?


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - I'm sorry to hear about DH. It's awful that you're both having to go through this, especially right now of all times. You will both get through it though & I'm sure as difficult as it might be, when baby arrives you'll both be happy - it will take DH's mind of his back & the time will go really quick. Fingers crossed for you both that the surgery goes really well & his recovery time is quicker than expected :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

here is my 22 weeks bump!

brier - sorry about the news.......;prayers for aspeedy recovery!

hi to the newbie!

lillian - you are so tiny!

and yay for all the ladies 100 days or less!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







22weeks2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6









22weeks1.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JCh

ARuppe716 said:


> Just found out what the group b strep test consists of and I'm kind of freaking out. Any mommies care to calm me down by telling me it was over really quick and wasn't that bad?

I just got to talk about this yesterday with my cousin.
She said they do them both really quickly and although it's odd since we don't usually get that kind of swab, she said it didn't hurt - was just weird to have done....


----------



## mellywelly

any UK people that want Tommee teepee (sp?) bottles, just seen them half price at Argos!


----------



## Poppy84

Gave my maternity leave date into work today. 9 weeks and 3 days to go!!!! Yay! Although I wish it was sooner


----------



## sassy_mom

Brieri sorry you are going through this! I know it must be a struggle but try and keep your head up. If you do have to stay where you are and not near family, think of it as just temporary. Once your DH gets through surgery and recovers, perhaps then moving will be an option. I do hope that his surgery is successful and he heals quickly. Hang in there. I know it is cliche but remember it is always darkest before the dawn. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little J

mammaspath- cute little bump! I also like your bathroom decor! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate my mom .... I know hate is a strong word but since I broke up with my ex cuz he cheated etc after 12 years and 2 kids she hasn't stopped being against me saying it was my fault cuz I had gained weight keep in mind so did he but then when my ex stole my kids for 2 month and me freaking out my mom knew the whole time where they were and didn't tell me now its been almost a year I don't talk to her but found out she talks to him all the time but refuses to talk to me how us this My fault he cheated he broke up the family but my fault I hate her so much ur mom is not suppose to to do this sorry about the rant just saddens me that she can do this to me :(


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere - Sorry there is tension. We will miss you chatting regularly. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Will definitely be watching for your updates!

Thanks, Sassy. :hugs:



FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been thread stalking and wanted to say hello!

Hi there and welcome!



BlossomJ said:


> La Mere - Hope the tension eases. I'm not on here that much I guess, but can understand where your DH is coming from as I get a bit frustrated sometimes that DH is constantly emailing for work during the evenings & wkends (except I know he needs to). It's lovely that you're putting him first.
> 
> MissMummy - Good luck! I hope the home loan works out. We have just been renting this last year while deciding where to move to & I am ready to have my own home again. I would have dug up half the garden here & changed it were it our house... plus there are lots of little things that drive me mad about the house, but we can't change them (Or at least it's not worth the expenditure).
> 
> Sonia - Yey for 99 days! It's count down time! :D
> 
> Still seems like forever until I break the 100 day mark as I'm pretty much last!
> 
> Will update on the house situation later. I'm not feeling too hopeful this morning :(

Thanks, blossom. I do try cuz I asked the same of him. To keep offline so much. So if I want him to do it for me I have to do it for him



Little J said:


> Brier- Im sorry to hear that hun, hopefully things will all work out
> 
> 
> La Mere- Hope to see you pop back in soon!

Pop! LOL, just real quick.



brieri1 said:


> I got some really bad news last night that has saddened and stressed us out. My husband has a cyst in his back and needs back surgery. Not only will it probably take him 6-9 months to fully recover once he has it, but we're probably going to be med held until he does. I am so upset. My husband is 25, he shouldn't be facing things like back surgery. On top of that, we're having a baby in a couple months, I need his help and I don't want to have this baby here. This is a horrible place. I want to go home and have it where our family is and start our lives after the Marine Corps. It seems like things just keep coming up to stop us. I feel very disheartened.

I am so sorry to hear about your husband's surgery. :hugs: Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!

Mammaspath- adorable bump, hun!!

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:

Here's some bump pics to tide you girls over! A few from yesterday at 24+3 and a couple from this morning at 24+4!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-24160809_zps2a064251.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-24133156_zpsa7c8774f.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-24160742_zpsa98a8bf1.jpg

This morning.
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-25094729_zps7c2063bd.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-25114429_zpseebe7bb4.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-25114448_zps703ab64d.jpg

Talk to you lovely ladies in a few days!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaicee sorry to hear that you are going through this. It is sad when your own family turns against you. I know it really hurts and from what it sounds like, it is a very messed up situation but keep thinking that having that negativity out of your life is what is best for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I hate my mom .... I know hate is a strong word but since I broke up with my ex cuz he cheated etc after 12 years and 2 kids she hasn't stopped being against me saying it was my fault cuz I had gained weight keep in mind so did he but then when my ex stole my kids for 2 month and me freaking out my mom knew the whole time where they were and didn't tell me now its been almost a year I don't talk to her but found out she talks to him all the time but refuses to talk to me how us this My fault he cheated he broke up the family but my fault I hate her so much ur mom is not suppose to to do this sorry about the rant just saddens me that she can do this to me :(

I'm so sorry Kaiecee, I can only imagine how sucky that must feel. Be glad, though, that you were able to find a man that won't take you for granted. :hugs: and that you're not stuck with the same BS as with your ex.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy & deedee
Thanks so much and ur right about everything at least I have a man that is here for me


----------



## Lilahbear

brieri1 said:


> I got some really bad news last night that has saddened and stressed us out. My husband has a cyst in his back and needs back surgery. Not only will it probably take him 6-9 months to fully recover once he has it, but we're probably going to be med held until he does. I am so upset. My husband is 25, he shouldn't be facing things like back surgery. On top of that, we're having a baby in a couple months, I need his help and I don't want to have this baby here. This is a horrible place. I want to go home and have it where our family is and start our lives after the Marine Corps. It seems like things just keep coming up to stop us. I feel very disheartened.

Sorry to hear your news. I hope your husband makes a quick recovery. :hugs:


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> I hate my mom .... I know hate is a strong word but since I broke up with my ex cuz he cheated etc after 12 years and 2 kids she hasn't stopped being against me saying it was my fault cuz I had gained weight keep in mind so did he but then when my ex stole my kids for 2 month and me freaking out my mom knew the whole time where they were and didn't tell me now its been almost a year I don't talk to her but found out she talks to him all the time but refuses to talk to me how us this My fault he cheated he broke up the family but my fault I hate her so much ur mom is not suppose to to do this sorry about the rant just saddens me that she can do this to me :(

There is no good excuse for cheating on someone - If u were in some horrible freak accident and looked different it still wouldn't give an excuse, as an adult u can choose to divorce before deciding to do this..... 
I don't even have words for how bad it is that ur mom is on his side and blaming u... I'd say try to make distance from her as she CLEARLY is in need of having her head examined...... 

Be happy with who u are and where u've come from but don't look back - nothing will change - he'll always be a cheater whether ur a super model or extremely obese.


----------



## DittyByrd

Brieri1: So sorry about the news of your husband. How soon is he having surgery? He may recover enough by the time baby comes to at least carry baby and help out? Do you have family nearby that can help? I wouldn't wish that on anyone. So sorry, friend.

Kaiecee: Ugh. If she's not supporting you, I would cut her off completely. How horrible she sounds!

Welcome FitzBaby! Feel free to drop some lines anytime. I feel there may be about a dozen of us who post regularly and lots of lurkers. I'd love another BnB friend.

La Mere: I think it's wonderful you guys are compromising with the internet time. That's the key to a good relationship. Sorry we won't see you around as much but very glad you guys are working it out. I asked my husband to quit World of Warcraft a couple of years ago because it was a huge time suck. He did and it's MUCH better because of it.

Poppy84: I work per diem and made my last shift in mid December! It's a short one so here's hoping I have minimal swelling at that point so I can be on my feet.


----------



## DittyByrd

I have been working on baby's room today. Taking down old curtain rods, blinds, and shelving and getting ready for all the cute baby stuff. I am currently washing the bedding and have taken the window coverings out for ironing. EEEEE!!!! So excited. 

I can definitely feel my stamina getting less and less. I need more breaks and feel out of breath. My laundry is in the basement and my bathroom is on the second floor so I do stairs all day long.


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee - I agree with the others. You're clearly a better person than either your mother or your cheating ex & as sad as it is that you don't have a good relationship with your mum, it sounds as if you're better away from her. So glad you've got OH and a wonderful little family of your own now x

.... Still waiting to hear about the house :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ditty all i did today was clean the 3 bathrooms, like literally wipe them down( the toilet and sinks and corners of floor) and i passed out fir 2 hours unknowingly lol.... Maybe i was tired... Haha


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ditty all i did today was clean the 3 bathrooms, like literally wipe them down( the toilet and sinks and corners of floor) and i passed out fir 2 hours unknowingly lol.... Maybe i was tired... Haha

I have days like that. Part of me feels guilty if I am not making lots of progress on the house because I left my FT job in June (not pregnancy related) so that I could get outta there and also to pursue per diem veterinary work. I sometimes have a week or more in between jobs and I am not making as much as I used to. I push myself to be productive elsewhere even though DH says he is completely fine with our current state.


----------



## DittyByrd

I have been struggling with baby boy names. Our girl name is settled: Violet. But boys are much harder. 
I love Ethan but it is exceedingly popular. I also like Carter recently. I am attracted to "G" names: Grant, Graham, and Garrett (Gavin is taken by another family member or it would have been at the top of the list). Any likes?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so happy I have u ladies and yes my mother is horrible always has been I can't wait to have a little girl one day and not take advantage of a mother and daughter relationship I really appreciate everything u all said and has made me feel a little better at least I've stopped crying :)


----------



## AJThomas

Kaicee sorry to hear about ur mom, but sometimes even family isn't worth the stress, its better to have nothing to do with them than to let them treat you that way. 

Brieri, is your DH going to be bedridden after the surgery? If so for how long? I know its stressful but it might not be as bad as you fear it might be. You'll be away from your family, true but you might be grateful to have him home with you and baby in those first few weeks if he'll be able to move about a bit. You should at least have an extra pair of hands and he'll get to spend time with baby and get to know her.


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> I have been struggling with baby boy names. Our girl name is settled: Violet. But boys are much harder.
> I love Ethan but it is exceedingly popular. I also like Carter recently. I am attracted to "G" names: Grant, Graham, and Garrett (Gavin is taken by another family member or it would have been at the top of the list). Any likes?

I love Ethan. Carter is my second fave! :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty: I life carter, beautiful name for a boy.

Kaicee: sorry to hear about what's happened / happening. You have us ladies if you ever need people to talk to including a little vent now and then. 

Poppy: when do you finish work? I finish December 13, maternity doesn't start until jan as on leave in December but believe me it cannot come quick enough.

I feel like I've really noticed a difference these last few days. Just all of a sudden feel very pregnant. Sleeping is becoming an issue, I suffer from bad hip bursitis which means I cannot sleep on my sides for long, so as I can't sleep on my back I toss and turn all night, maybe getting two hrs on each before the sheer pain wakes me.
Also suffering from shortness of breath, especially when baby is up high, anyone else? 
Shattered again as well. Sorry to moan on :)

Welcome to all the new ladies, looking forward to sharing this experience with you all x


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/evening ladies :)

Brieri, so so sorry you and hubby are having to go through this, thinking of you and wishing him a very speedy recovery.

Little J and Kaiecee - rant away, that's why we're here :flower: Kaiecee, I agree with the girls, you dont need to hear things like that - especially from your mum so perhaps keep her at a distance.

Mammaspath and LaMere such gorgeous bumps :hugs:

DeeDee I know it's not quite Wednesday there yet but it is here so I can wish you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you and Matthew are spoiled.

Lots of :hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## snowangel187

Ditty I was thinking, I had Ethan Gabriel on our boys list. Thought I'd mention it since you like "G" names. ;)


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone else still able to sleep on their stomach? I find myself rolling over at night and waking up on my stomach. Usually I have one leg drawn up towards my arm pit but I'm always very comfy. I do think it is very strange that even as big as my bump is that I can sleep like that. :shrug: I don't do it on purpose ... :shrug:

My mom asked me what I wanted her to buy for me and I laughed and said anything. She said well that just isn't helpful so we went through the registry and she decided she wanted to buy a big item so she is getting the swing for us. :happydance: 

I just love doing all this baby stuff!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

^I sleep on my tummy with my leg up like you said and pillows under my shoulders, so far it's the most comfortable position to be in.


----------



## River12

Brieri I hope all goes well for your DH's surgery! You make think the timing is terrible but I always believe things happen for a reason we just dont always know why. I hope he can have it real soon and be home with you and the bub in a few months. 

Today is V day!! Given we lost our son in the second trimester this was a huge milestone we couldn't wait to reach. The time is flying. OH will be home from work tomorrow after 3 weeks away. I can't wait! I can't believe in just a few months our LO will be here


----------



## ARuppe716

SO frustrated today. I know I've mentioned it before but three years ago I had my hip replaced after battling hip problems for years and years. So far it just flares up randomly and then a day or two later its fine. However, I have had hip pain for the last week and a half or so and no end in sight. I took a heating pad to work today to put on my hip and back. I can't get comfortable no matter what I do. I really want to sleep on my back with my hip out straight but I'm not allowed to. It's making my back sore and the pain is deep in the bone and goes into my thigh. It feels just like it did before my replacement. 

So I called my doctor last week, who has always been amazing, and was given an email address to send all my questions and concerns and was told I would get a response. I never did so I called back today and was told they would speak directly to the doctor when he comes in. Now I know he's busy because he's a specialist in NYC and I'm an old patient who has had no problems up until now. But I had to get up from my desk for like 10 minutes today at work and when I got back saw that I had a missed call. But he left no message and when I called back I got the answering service. Apparently they go home at 4pm. I just want to cry because the pain is scary and frustrating. I just want some answers and reassurance that I'm not ruining my beautiful new hip :( I also want to find out if this is something that I will just have to live with...Not sure I can 15 more weeks like this!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> DeeDee I know it's not quite Wednesday there yet but it is here so I can wish you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you and Matthew are spoiled.
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to everyone xx

Thank you soo very much! You are officially the first person to wish me Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love the name Carter! my nephews name is Ethan and his brother name is Kellan... Love them all! :) We liked Carter for a boy if we were having one!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy Early Birthday Dee Dee :)


----------



## duckytwins

I'm having trouble keeping up, but I was wondering, can I ask a question, then try to catch up with everyone tomorrow? 

This has happened to me twice now (once on Sunday and once this morning). I have been getting this weird pain in the side of my tummy, and at the same time, a pain just behind my shoulder. On Sunday, it was my left side, today was my right. it happens for a like a second, then goes away, then does it again maybe 4 or 5 times. Then, that's it. Is this weird? Something to worry about? Normal? TIA!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ducky. I don't have specific experience with that, but I do get odd pains every now and then my guess is maybe baby is hitting a nerve just right. :shrug: if it continues tho it may be worth a mention to the dr. Rest when you can and drink plenty of water. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy bday deedee


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thanks Nikki and Kaiecee! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was vacuuming at 9:30 pm... hmm hahahaha Even hubby was like: What the heck are you doing?! And I accidentally ate my headset with it :( I think I'm too tired to do it but the impulse is just too much to not do it... LOL


----------



## Leinzlove

Brier- Sorry to hear that your DH has to have surgery. Everything will work. I wish him a speedy recovery! :hugs:

Kaiecee- I'm sorry your Mom is evil. Stand your ground, hun. :hugs:

Mammaspath- Love! Love! Love your cute bump! :)

DeeDee- Happy Birthday! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Ditty - Love Carter & Garrett x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy birthday Deedee, hope you have a wonderful day x


----------



## BlossomJ

Happy birthday Deedee! x


----------



## mellywelly

Kaicee sorry your mum thinks it's ok to treat you this way:hugs: at some point it will all come back and bite her on the backside! if this is how she feels, will she wants nothing to do with her new grandchild? 

Deedee, happy birthday!


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> I'm having trouble keeping up, but I was wondering, can I ask a question, then try to catch up with everyone tomorrow?
> 
> This has happened to me twice now (once on Sunday and once this morning). I have been getting this weird pain in the side of my tummy, and at the same time, a pain just behind my shoulder. On Sunday, it was my left side, today was my right. it happens for a like a second, then goes away, then does it again maybe 4 or 5 times. Then, that's it. Is this weird? Something to worry about? Normal? TIA!

I don't think its anything to worry about, but of course speak to your Dr or midwife if you are really worried. I know shoulder pain can be a sign that something is wrong, but I think it's an intense and constant pain that you would have, not twinges. Maybe it's just a bit of a muscle spasm?


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy birthday deedee! Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## snowangel187

Happy Birthday Deedee!!! <3


----------



## Lauren021406

Happy birthday DeeDee!!

26 weeks today!! 14 to go! And 4/d ultrasound tonight!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thank you ladies!! I really appreciate it!

Just got woken up by hubby, he had the laptop and cam on, and my whole family was on skype... they were singing happy birthday on skype for me! I miss 'em!


----------



## Little J

happy b-day deedee!

In response to the tummy sleeping comment.... i sleep on my side tummy with a pillow in between my legs kinda curled. i always find myself tossing and turning throughout the night tho as really there is no comfy position like before the bump. The peeing in the middle of the night doenst help either.... oh well, not taking pregnancy for granted! :)

I love using last names as first names (especially for boys)

The "G" names are cute! We have a friend named Gavin, and I know a guy name Graham. So they are nice names because they arent super common but they arent too unique where its wierd?


----------



## duckytwins

Happy birthday Deedee! I hope you have a wonderful day! And happy 25 weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy Bday, DeeDee!!

I have quite a bit of catching up to do on this thread! :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yees! 25 weeks today! Hurrah, I think I'm gonna celebrate big time every 5 weeks. LOL 
Only 15 to go! 

I'm two and seven years old today!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Loving the 2 and 7 years old!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Agh guess i meed to go buy a pregnancy pillow! My hips and back are so sore i barely slept :/


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday Deedee!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Happy Birthday Deedee! I hope your day is fantastic!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## River12

Argh ladies is anyone else finding their breast leaking?? Is it normal?? I'm freaking out!
Happy birthday deedee!!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg my baby has been doing somersaults allll day every day for the past few days. It feels more lie rolling around than kicking!


----------



## brieri1

Happy Birthday Deedee!

Thank you all for the support. I'm just trying to relax and not stress myself out too much until we have more answers. I'll keep you ladies updated on any developments, but right now, we are just waiting for the hospital to contact him to schedule a consult.


----------



## gingermango

So my doctor signed me off last night  can now spend my days relaxing, playing with rhe kids and getting ready for baby. So far today we have drank lots of tea and watched disney films


----------



## snowangel187

River12 said:


> Argh ladies is anyone else finding their breast leaking?? Is it normal?? I'm freaking out!
> Happy birthday deedee!!

I've had leakage. :haha: Pretty sure it's normal at this point, you can mention to your dr at your next appt if you're concerned. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Happy birthday DeeDee and a happy 25 weeks to my fruit twin!


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Agh guess i meed to go buy a pregnancy pillow! My hips and back are so sore i barely slept :/

I have a Snoogle. If you are a side sleeper this is great.


----------



## snowangel187

Thought I'd add my bump pic, I was walking around with my shirt resting on top of my belly and dh made me stop for a pic.. :haha: This was 25weeks 5days. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DittyByrd

Happy Birthday, DeeDee! Last one before you'll be a mommy forever!


----------



## DittyByrd

It's V-DAY! Wow. 16 weeks to go. It's surreal and I forget sometimes what's going to happen. I'm not going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> Kaicee sorry your mum thinks it's ok to treat you this way:hugs: at some point it will all come back and bite her on the backside! if this is how she feels, will she wants nothing to do with her new grandchild?
> 
> Deedee, happy birthday!

My mom as my ex puts it is against me for having another kid when I got with dh she was offering to even pay my birth control cuz she said I'm not mature ENOUGHT! I couldn't believe it that's when I started to bu her at a distance so me and dh have made a decision not to involve her in this pregnancy or in his life she has betrayed me in the biggest way I won't let her hurt me anymore a mother should never ever do this to her kids I worked all my life over 40 hours a weeks to give my kids what they needed I have no idea why she is like this when I went to court for my kids with my ex she wrote ahit against me and it made no sense she said stuff about when I was younger come on !!!


----------



## DittyByrd

As many of you know, I was having some brown discharge over the weekend. It was gradually improving but I was still getting clumps of dark cream-colored discharge, no bright red blood. Doctor's office said no big concern at this point and just watch it. 

Last night I went to the bathroom, wiped, and was shocked to have a small amount of deep red blood and a piece of tissue. It was not a clot, but looked more like a polyp. It was about the size of a lima bean. It was discolored grey at one end and the other end appeared to have been torn tissue. I panicked a bit but my medical background really helped me in knowing what I was looking at. I thought polyp first, looked up "cervical polyp" online and found a pic of almost exactly what I had passed.

My theory is that BDing irritated it, it got inflamed and was causing a discharge, and then it tore off. I have had NO discoloration since that incident to so I have opted to watch and wait.


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute bump Snow! 

Today I really feel like a zombie. I have been doing a little house work here and there but mostly all I have the energy to do is sit and stare into space. Baby Chloe has been relatively quiet this morning so I'm thinking she is having a bit of a growing spell .... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

DittyByrd said:


> As many of you know, I was having some brown discharge over the weekend. It was gradually improving but I was still getting clumps of dark cream-colored discharge, no bright red blood. Doctor's office said no big concern at this point and just watch it.
> 
> Last night I went to the bathroom, wiped, and was shocked to have a small amount of deep red blood and a piece of tissue. It was not a clot, but looked more like a polyp. It was about the size of a lima bean. It was discolored grey at one end and the other end appeared to have been torn tissue. I panicked a bit but my medical background really helped me in knowing what I was looking at. I thought polyp first, looked up "cervical polyp" online and found a pic of almost exactly what I had passed.
> 
> My theory is that BDing irritated it, it got inflamed and was causing a discharge, and then it tore off. I have had NO discoloration since that incident to so I have opted to watch and wait.

Well ladies, I spoke too soon. The pink discharge is back. Heading to the doctor's in an hour. Trying not to panic but I already cried once and will probably break down in the exam room.


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> As many of you know, I was having some brown discharge over the weekend. It was gradually improving but I was still getting clumps of dark cream-colored discharge, no bright red blood. Doctor's office said no big concern at this point and just watch it.
> 
> Last night I went to the bathroom, wiped, and was shocked to have a small amount of deep red blood and a piece of tissue. It was not a clot, but looked more like a polyp. It was about the size of a lima bean. It was discolored grey at one end and the other end appeared to have been torn tissue. I panicked a bit but my medical background really helped me in knowing what I was looking at. I thought polyp first, looked up "cervical polyp" online and found a pic of almost exactly what I had passed.
> 
> My theory is that BDing irritated it, it got inflamed and was causing a discharge, and then it tore off. I have had NO discoloration since that incident to so I have opted to watch and wait.
> 
> Well ladies, I spoke too soon. The pink discharge is back. Heading to the doctor's in an hour. Trying not to panic but I already cried once and will probably break down in the exam room.Click to expand...

Keep us posted ill me crossing my fingers for u I'm sure u will be just fine


----------



## JCh

Fingers crossed and praying it's all okay. Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## BlossomJ

Really hoping & praying it's nothing Ditty. All probability is everything's fine - update us to confirm when you know :hugs: x


----------



## BlossomJ

gingermango said:


> So my doctor signed me off last night  can now spend my days relaxing, playing with rhe kids and getting ready for baby. So far today we have drank lots of tea and watched disney films

Glad it went ok & you're sorted. Enjoy your extended leave! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thank you Ladies for the wishes, you are all sweethearts!

@Ditty: I hope they give you the reassurance you need to feel better. *Hugs* I do hope everything is Ok with you and JB!


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> As many of you know, I was having some brown discharge over the weekend. It was gradually improving but I was still getting clumps of dark cream-colored discharge, no bright red blood. Doctor's office said no big concern at this point and just watch it.
> 
> Last night I went to the bathroom, wiped, and was shocked to have a small amount of deep red blood and a piece of tissue. It was not a clot, but looked more like a polyp. It was about the size of a lima bean. It was discolored grey at one end and the other end appeared to have been torn tissue. I panicked a bit but my medical background really helped me in knowing what I was looking at. I thought polyp first, looked up "cervical polyp" online and found a pic of almost exactly what I had passed.
> 
> My theory is that BDing irritated it, it got inflamed and was causing a discharge, and then it tore off. I have had NO discoloration since that incident to so I have opted to watch and wait.
> 
> Well ladies, I spoke too soon. The pink discharge is back. Heading to the doctor's in an hour. Trying not to panic but I already cried once and will probably break down in the exam room.Click to expand...



:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

I have been having a tight chest with coughing and sneezing all day. I just talked to my drs office and she told me to go to the ER to have it checked out. Then I got a message from a friend saying her husband has pneumonia. Oh how I hope it's not the start of that!!! :cry:


----------



## Betheney

oh Ditty, sending my love. Keep us all updated.


----------



## sassy_mom

Let us know what the doctor says! I hope that the discharge is nothing more than what you originally thought it was! Keeping you and :baby: in my thoughts.

Ducky - let us know what they say. I hope everything is alright and hoping especially that it isn't pneumonia. 


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - hope all is ok, let us know, you're both in our thoughts. Hoping it is as you originally thought x

Ginger - good news, how did work take it?

Baby has been really quite today, hardly moved at all, well not that I noticed but I've been manic at work! Was very active start of week so assuming growth spurt! I've appointed a new assistant at work today as mine is leave in 3 weeks, such a relief! We are also starting to recruit for my temporary cover, it's never ending!


----------



## Little J

Ditty- i hope things are fine, keep us posted

snow- look at that uterus! haha nice bump!

I am starting to know when Braxton wakes up from his "naps" its usually the same times. the mornings hes crazy and kicking and also in the afternoon around dinner time he goes nuts too. Then there will be random spurts of nothing, then i know when hes awake bc i get little kicks, then hes back to sleep... haha crazy kid

Im trying to think of when we want to do pregnancy pics :) I won a $50 gift card for the JCP photography studio from being a Bride and i want to use that up! I dont want to do really bare belly pics (not that my belly looks gross or anything) but would just rather keep the clothes on i guess. Hubby wants to paint the bump like a baseball for some of the pics :)~ what a nerdo:haha:


----------



## Little J

ps. Im jealous ginger! I wish i could be at home with my dogs until birth... pooey, ill just have to wait until Braxton is born, then i get 8 weeks of paid maternity leave! Wahoo!


----------



## darkstar

Thinking of you Ditty, hope all is well

Happy birthday Deedee!


----------



## duckytwins

Just got back from the dr. I have bronchitis :(


----------



## Kaiecee

duckytwins said:


> Just got back from the dr. I have bronchitis :(

That really sucks! I hope u feel better soon:flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

You guys are the best. Thank you for all the well wishes.

I had a speculum and digital exam today and OB believes my cervix is okay and said everything appears normal at this point. Baby's heartbeat was strong and he/she was moving around like crazy. I have an ultrasound booked for Friday as a precautionary measure to look at placenta positioning and cervix length. If all is normal, then we're back in the game. If not, we'll take it as it comes. I can't imagine 16 weeks of bedrest.

Doctor has put me on bed rest until ultrasound *hopefully* confirms that everything is ok. He also said no more sex during pregnancy. I am relieved about that but also a little disappointed (just in case I actually wanted it again, lol). I am sure DH will be disappointed with that news.

All of this is happening as DH plans to go out of town this weekend. He leaves Friday so I will be having ultrasound by myself. I am strong, I can do it alone but if it's bad news I hate to break it over the phone.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - glad all appears to be ok and I'm sure the scan is just a precautionary measure, especially if HB is strong and baby is moving lots, glad they are checking it out though. Could you maybe take a friend with you? 

Ducky - :( sorry to hear that hun, big :hug:


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky sorry to hear! I hope you feel better soon!

Ditty glad to hear things are looking towards normal. Let us know how the us goes.


----------



## BlossomJ

Really relieved everything looks ok Ditty. Will be thinking of you on Friday, but I'm sure it'll all be fine. So sorry you have to go alone :hugs:

Get well Ducky! x


----------



## duckytwins

Ditty, I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. What a scare that must have been! I'm glad to hear everything seems to be okay with regard to cervix and baby's hb/movement. Good idea to take it as it comes.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awe ducky i know how u feel i just got over mine! was on an antibiotic and everything :/ Hopoefully it goes away sooner than later!


Welllllp..i get to see my little ella tomorrow <3, for her fetal echocardiogram :)

about the only thing that is helping me get through the day, I am one MISERABLE prego today... and this rain and cold doesnt help


----------



## els1022

Happy birthday Deedee!!

I overdid it today. Nesting is kicking in and I spent the afternoon going through my and the kids' bedrooms just getting rid of stuff. Now my back is killing me.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I just read a thread that said BFP Due June 2013, that's more than a year since MINE! That is crazy ladies, we are so in it, we are deep innn... this ball is rolling! Ok... and to make things even more exciting, I just went on youtube and saw 25 weeks 4D ultrasounds... MY LORD THEY ARE BIG! 

This somewhat late epiphany is freaking me out a lil bit! 

And thanks again for your sweet wishes!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedee - I have these little panic moments when I am like wow this is going fast and is really happening. A friend if my just found out she is pregnant via IVF first attempt, due may 30, I'll have a 5 month old then! CRAZY!


----------



## Lillian33

Ditty, so sorry you are going through a scare, fingers crossed for a perfect US on Friday :flower: Rest up and look after that jellybean :)

Ducky, you poor love, really hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Snow, such a cute bump, you're teeny except for that little bump!!

Hope everyone is feeling good :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## brieri1

I hit the third trimester in 9 days. ... Is anyone else saddened by reaching the third trimester? I'm starting to get uncomfortable, so in some ways I'm looking forward to the end, but right now she's all safe and all mine and all cared for and I don't have to share her with anyone else. I guess its a selfish sadness.


----------



## jrowenj

Tomorrow is 3rd trimester for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Such a cute bump Jrow! Wish I looked that preggers - I mostly just look like i have extra fat when I sit down ha ha!!

:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Lillian33 said:


> Such a cute bump Jrow! Wish I looked that preggers - I mostly just look like i have extra fat when I sit down ha ha!!
> 
> :hugs:

i feel like i look bigger than 27 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lillian33 said:


> Such a cute bump Jrow! Wish I looked that preggers - I mostly just look like i have extra fat when I sit down ha ha!!
> 
> :hugs:

Same here lol u was at the ob today and the nurse was like...ur 23 weeks pregnant?! Wtf


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> You guys are the best. Thank you for all the well wishes.
> 
> I had a speculum and digital exam today and OB believes my cervix is okay and said everything appears normal at this point. Baby's heartbeat was strong and he/she was moving around like crazy. I have an ultrasound booked for Friday as a precautionary measure to look at placenta positioning and cervix length. If all is normal, then we're back in the game. If not, we'll take it as it comes. I can't imagine 16 weeks of bedrest.
> 
> Doctor has put me on bed rest until ultrasound *hopefully* confirms that everything is ok. He also said no more sex during pregnancy. I am relieved about that but also a little disappointed (just in case I actually wanted it again, lol). I am sure DH will be disappointed with that news.
> 
> All of this is happening as DH plans to go out of town this weekend. He leaves Friday so I will be having ultrasound by myself. I am strong, I can do it alone but if it's bad news I hate to break it over the phone.


Hmm. Bed rest no sex for the rest of pregnancy. Sounds familiar. ;) I've already been on bed rest for over a month and it sucks!! 14 weeks or less left. Woohoo. I've spent my time with tv and Internet. Making "to do" lists etc. if nothing else if you're stuck on bed rest I'll be around most of the day to chat. :thumbup:


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Such a cute bump Jrow! Wish I looked that preggers - I mostly just look like i have extra fat when I sit down ha ha!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Same here lol u was at the ob today and the nurse was like...ur 23 weeks pregnant?! WtfClick to expand...

Ha ha, I guess we should think ourselves lucky? Maybe we'll be less uncomfy in the third tri?!

Oh how did your scan go - or is that tomorrow? Keep us posted on how the little one is growing in your little belly - I always wonder how my boy is fitting in mine!!

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea scan is tomorrow :) excited, little nervous, will update tomorrow :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Jrowen - such a cute bump!!!! I can't believe we are all getting so close to the end!!! I feel a little sad as this is our last one and we won't have this fun part anymore but I am ready to not be pregnant as it is getting difficult to do things.


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> Just got back from the dr. I have bronchitis :(

Oh I am sorry to hear that, ducky. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:



DittyByrd said:


> You guys are the best. Thank you for all the well wishes.
> 
> I had a speculum and digital exam today and OB believes my cervix is okay and said everything appears normal at this point. Baby's heartbeat was strong and he/she was moving around like crazy. I have an ultrasound booked for Friday as a precautionary measure to look at placenta positioning and cervix length. If all is normal, then we're back in the game. If not, we'll take it as it comes. I can't imagine 16 weeks of bedrest.
> 
> Doctor has put me on bed rest until ultrasound *hopefully* confirms that everything is ok. He also said no more sex during pregnancy. I am relieved about that but also a little disappointed (just in case I actually wanted it again, lol). I am sure DH will be disappointed with that news.
> 
> All of this is happening as DH plans to go out of town this weekend. He leaves Friday so I will be having ultrasound by myself. I am strong, I can do it alone but if it's bad news I hate to break it over the phone.

 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so glad everything is looking normal, ditty. Thinking of you and fingers crossed for a perfect scan on friday!

DeeDee- Had to come tell you happy birthday, darlin'! :hug: hope you had a great one!

Snow- adorable bump, hun!

Jaime- you look fabulous! 

Kaiecee- I am so sorry your mom is an evil :witch: I cannot believe she treats you like that. Its good that you and DH have decided to keep her out of your lives and out of baby's life. None of you need her toxicity. :hugs:

Hope all my other lovely ladies are doing great! AFM: been having trouble sleeping, my back and hips have been killing me. Oh and Nikki, I found a diy pregnancy pillow on pinterest, if you are interested in checking it out.


----------



## darkstar

I'm having so much trouble with my hip, I used to love going to bed and now I dread it because its so painful trying to get in and get comfortable. I get pains down one of my legs.

I can't believe how close we're getting too, this pregnancy is just flying by. I have an urge to nest but can't physically do it at the moment.


----------



## Leinzlove

Darkstar... I'm having the same pain. It's strange and starts hurting if I've been especially active. It's worse when I go to bed and usually on just one side. I flip and flip and have a hard time sleeping. What is it? Let me know if you find out, please.


----------



## Kaiecee

Is it normal at. Almost 24 weeks baby moves less the other day I felt it all the time now I have to drink orange juice to get him moving sometimes


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> Darkstar... I'm having the same pain. It's strange and starts hurting if I've been especially active. It's worse when I go to bed and usually on just one side. I flip and flip and have a hard time sleeping. What is it? Let me know if you find out, please.

Mine hurts in the daytime as well but worse at night and first thing in the morning. The midwife just said its pelvis/hip problems, or possibly sciatica since it goes down my leg. She said it may ease as the baby rises as he could be pressing on a nerve. I have noticed it is worse when he moves around.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> awe ducky i know how u feel i just got over mine! was on an antibiotic and everything :/ Hopoefully it goes away sooner than later!
> 
> 
> Welllllp..i get to see my little ella tomorrow <3, for her fetal echocardiogram :)
> 
> about the only thing that is helping me get through the day, I am one MISERABLE prego today... and this rain and cold doesnt help

Have you still got that cold Nikki? It's taking forever to shift, you poor thing! Once I get one cold it pretty much turns into a constant string of them until Feb, so I'm hoping I can stave them off as long as possible. As soon as DH gets one I'll be done for.

Hope you start to feel better soon! x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lamere i think ur on my pinterest so i will have to look for it! Thanks. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BlossomJ said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> awe ducky i know how u feel i just got over mine! was on an antibiotic and everything :/ Hopoefully it goes away sooner than later!
> 
> 
> Welllllp..i get to see my little ella tomorrow <3, for her fetal echocardiogram :)
> 
> about the only thing that is helping me get through the day, I am one MISERABLE prego today... and this rain and cold doesnt help
> 
> Have you still got that cold Nikki? It's taking forever to shift, you poor thing! Once I get one cold it pretty much turns into a constant string of them until Feb, so I'm hoping I can stave them off as long as possible. As soon as DH gets one I'll be done for.
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon! xClick to expand...


Yes thankfully the antibiotic worked but unfortunately it gave me a yeast infection so im on meds for that now lol... Im so uncomfortable but i do think the meds r helping..still got a nagging cough tho! Meh lol.


----------



## BlossomJ

darkstar said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar... I'm having the same pain. It's strange and starts hurting if I've been especially active. It's worse when I go to bed and usually on just one side. I flip and flip and have a hard time sleeping. What is it? Let me know if you find out, please.
> 
> Mine hurts in the daytime as well but worse at night and first thing in the morning. The midwife just said its pelvis/hip problems, or possibly sciatica since it goes down my leg. She said it may ease as the baby rises as he could be pressing on a nerve. I have noticed it is worse when he moves around.Click to expand...

If it's any consolation girls, I got hip pain with DS and it was worst in second tri. I know I didn't have any problems with it at all by 32 weeks but can't remember exactly when it eased. Hopefully it will be the same for at least some of you :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes thankfully the antibiotic worked but unfortunately it gave me a yeast infection so im on meds for that now lol... Im so uncomfortable but i do think the meds r helping..still got a nagging cough tho! Meh lol.

Hope it clears up, they're so annoying!

I have one too but it can't be bad as I didn't notice, I just got a swab taken as I have thrush in my nipples/milk ducts which is driving me mad! Had it for two months while breast feeding DS (also after antibiotics) & maybe I'm prone to it now. Yuck! :(


----------



## snowangel187

Well I've been having a lot of pain and I haven't even done anything. :shrug: It was all day yesterday and seems to still be there this morning. I dread "bothering" the dr for nothing, but I'm kind of leaning toward contractions. :cry: will keep you updated on what I decide to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

Ditty- glad everything looks good thus far, thats great news!

Nik- Yay for seeing LO today! I dont get to see mine again until birth (unless the Dr. feels otherwise)

gosh, this week seems to just be going by so slowly! I want it to be the middle of October already, i want my week off of work to be with hubby!!!

We got our babysitting worked out for once the baby is born and im dont with maternity leave.... the in-laws are going to watch Braxton 3 days a week (for free!) and the other 2 days hubbys grandma is going to watch him for $25 a day. Great deal!! as daycare cant cost $1000-$1200 a month here. (well, the in-laws are charging us $25 a day also but using the $ we pay for "daycare" to go towards the loan they gave us to put up our nice vinyl fence, so really its free daycare)

Even $25 a day/5 days a week adds up to be alot! I cant imagine having to pay a actual daycare.... id feel like id just stay home with the baby bc of how expensive it is for childcare!


----------



## Little J

snowangel187 said:


> Well I've been having a lot of pain and I haven't even done anything. :shrug: It was all day yesterday and seems to still be there this morning. I dread "bothering" the dr for nothing, but I'm kind of leaning toward contractions. :cry: will keep you updated on what I decide to do. :thumbup:

hope they are just BH!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Tomorrow is 3rd trimester for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 484359

Jamie, u look GREAT! I know what u mean - it's hard psychologically to enjoy how the bump looks since everyone carries a bit different and it feels so huge. I think u look awesome and ur rocking it for sure!


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Is it normal at. Almost 24 weeks baby moves less the other day I felt it all the time now I have to drink orange juice to get him moving sometimes

From what I've heard the baby goes through a growth spurt and it slows down for a little bit before picking up... My doc suggested not to worry until 28 weeks....
Sometimes I think it's less than usual but then I feel him bomping around in there a few hours later. :)


----------



## mellywelly

Childcare is just soooo expensive! I earn £1000 a month, for part time work (3days a week), which round here is really good. However childcare for baby is just over £700 a month and after school club is about another £70 too. It makes you feel like not working! However I love my job and there are not many jobs like mine that you can get, so wouldn't give it up.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaicee I agree that it is most likely a growth spurt. Don't worry! I'm sure :baby: will be back to :happydance: soon enough. :hugs:

Snow let us know what happens. Hoping everything is ok! :hugs:

Childcare is ridiculously expensive. It is one of the reasons we chose for me to stay at home with DD when we were pregnant with her. We did check into it and found out that it would cost us more than our mortgage!!!!!!! :O Insane! 

Fruit day today .. or rather non changing fruit day! lol! When I posted on facebook it said I was lettuce. lol! I can't believe I am 6.5 months already!!! Where has the time gone?!?!

Things are about to get very busy around here. In October we have 3 Saturdays full of events (one of which is my baby shower :happydance::happydance:) and then trick or treating, then DH's birthday in November and Thanksgiving and then Christmas and then baby!!!!!! OMG!!! I'm already tired. :dohh::sleep::haha: 

I am feeling quite productive today as I've been up early and already had a shower and been busy around the house. Hopefully I can get a few things done and spend the rest of the day doing nothing. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> Well I've been having a lot of pain and I haven't even done anything. :shrug: It was all day yesterday and seems to still be there this morning. I dread "bothering" the dr for nothing, but I'm kind of leaning toward contractions. :cry: will keep you updated on what I decide to do. :thumbup:

Oh sweetie, I sure hope not! Prayers for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## gingermango

Childcare is ridiculous, we pay about £700 per month for our ds. Luckily by the time I to back to work he will be at school part time but Ill still need to pay for the new baby to be in creche full time and wrap around for ds which will be around £1000 a month. Im hoping to return to work part time, which should reduce the childcare costs and possibly increase the amount of help we get through tax credits to pay for it but I know realistically we would be better off if I didnt go back to work.


----------



## els1022

Jaime you look great!! I feel the same, I look bigger than 26 weeks. And my coworkers love to remind me every time I work how huge I am.


----------



## jrowenj

I need a good song idea for when my husband and i are announced at my brothers reception. Any ideas?


----------



## gingermango

jrowenj said:


> I need a good song idea for when my husband and i are announced at my brothers reception. Any ideas?

Thats hard lol, do you want funny? (Simply the best) or soppy (The Hollies - he aint heavy, he's my brother) lol a song that describes you? are you planning on walking out nicely or doing a dance/walk lol

This site has lots of ideas too

https://www.wedding-music-help.com/weddingentrancemusic.html


----------



## Little J

the daycares around me charge by age range. So babies cost the most as they need more attention so itd cost $1000-$1200 depending on the daycare for a month which is pretty close to what we pay for our mortgage.

Once he would get older it would go down to $700ish per month but he would be in elementary school by then (other than the summers) but our family will help watch them during the summer time which is nice.


----------



## BlossomJ

Arrrgghhh! Still trying to negotiate buying the house. I am informed that the couple can't agree on whether to accept our final offer. The agent is pushing us to up the offer slightly & I've told him not a chance. I imagine we'll know before the weekend, but it feels like forever!


----------



## jrowenj

gingermango said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I need a good song idea for when my husband and i are announced at my brothers reception. Any ideas?
> 
> Thats hard lol, do you want funny? (Simply the best) or soppy (The Hollies - he aint heavy, he's my brother) lol a song that describes you? are you planning on walking out nicely or doing a dance/walk lol
> 
> This site has lots of ideas too
> 
> https://www.wedding-music-help.com/weddingentrancemusic.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks! Prob something funny. I wish my bro and his wife to be would just pick it. I have enough to worry about!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Back from my fetal echo scan! Ellas heart is perfect! Such a releif being that my blood sugars werent controlled when we conceived! :). Happy to say my blood sugars are perfect now and my little girl wasnt affected at all..makes me happy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hotstepper. Jrowenj.... We came out to that at our wedding..its fun!:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh childcare is redonkulous! Lol... But even though i work from home..when ella gets bigger we will still put her in daycare 3 days a week so she has her social skills...


----------



## DittyByrd

YAY Nikki! Now I need good news tomorrow and Snow needs good news today. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm happy ill be home with this baby full time I went throught daycare and working full time with my last two so I'm happy ill get to be home with this baby :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a question for those of you pregnant with #3+ ... Compared to your first delivery, how was the second? I've read that it is way shorter and push time is faster. DH is DREADING being in there with me again as we went through hell and back with DD ... I'm trying to reassure him that now that we know more and know when to speak up things might be better. I've been telling him that I've read the second time around is much easier. I'm hoping that is true ... either way baby is coming out but to have some possible reassurance that this could be better would be nice. 

Thoughts??


----------



## Kaiecee

For me it was a planned c- section but I do hear for some it can be much easier cuz u know what will happen but it can be harder too depends all on baby I think


----------



## duckytwins

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question for those of you pregnant with #3+ ... Compared to your first delivery, how was the second? I've read that it is way shorter and push time is faster. DH is DREADING being in there with me again as we went through hell and back with DD ... I'm trying to reassure him that now that we know more and know when to speak up things might be better. I've been telling him that I've read the second time around is much easier. I'm hoping that is true ... either way baby is coming out but to have some possible reassurance that this could be better would be nice.
> 
> Thoughts??

Sorry I can't help, 1 and 2 came at the same time! :haha: I also heard subsequent deliveries are easier, but I guess that is different for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

Urgh, childcare is so expensive. We are looking at £630 per month. I am hoping to go down to 4 days a week and would love to be able to stay at home, but I am the main breadwinner at the moment so we need my wage. Although saying that, hubby has managed to get promoted 3 times in two years so it may not be long until he can take over and maybe I can work less.  We will be able to manage comfortably with one baby, but I can't imagine paying daycare for two of them if we decide to have them fairly close together.


----------



## Lilahbear

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question for those of you pregnant with #3+ ... Compared to your first delivery, how was the second? I've read that it is way shorter and push time is faster. DH is DREADING being in there with me again as we went through hell and back with DD ... I'm trying to reassure him that now that we know more and know when to speak up things might be better. I've been telling him that I've read the second time around is much easier. I'm hoping that is true ... either way baby is coming out but to have some possible reassurance that this could be better would be nice.
> 
> Thoughts??

I know someone who had a pretty horrendous first labour and then popped their second one out pretty much as soon as they reached the hospital! I think they just managed to get in a room before it all happened.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea my sis in law had a horrible time with my fiest nephew...the second well...she got there..said he was in the canal and one push and he was out..no ripping..nothing. They went home the next day lol


----------



## snowangel187

So shortly after posting it all stopped. :shrug: I organized totes of baby clothes that dh brought to my bedside so I could do "something". Ive found that I have not much from newborn-9months, which confuses me because I have no idea where dd's clothes went. :shrug: so I did go pick dd up from school and then pushed it a little and went to Macy's baby section :blush: I did find some pretty good deals I bought 5 outfits and a shirt for $30. :thumbup: and now I'm back home in bed, so far no more pains. :thumbup: 

We don't have the cost of daycare since I'm a stay at home mom, but we do have similar costs because dd is in a private preschool. It's crazy the tuition.


----------



## snowangel187

My first labor wasn't terrible it was less then 9 hours from the start of pitiocin to delivery, but I'm hoping for less this time since it is #2 and I don't use pain meds. :rofl:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Agree on the child care front ££££
I'm planning to work full time but half at home half in the office. My mum will have Archie 1 of those three days when I am at work, and we'll pay her a little less than we would for a nursery. The nursery for the other two days is £90 so we are looking at £135 ish a week! RIDICULOUS! I will have Archie at home with my on the other two days and work around him. That's still £520 a month that we don't have spare now! I will use some of my wages in child care vouchers which is about £230 I think, better doing that and paying for the child care with them as you don't pay tax on them. 

Unfortunately we won't get any working tax credits as I earn above the threshold on my own without taking DH salary into account. We would actually be better off if I left work altogether! The government don't seem to be doing much to encourage people to work, or for families to stay together - it's better to be single, and not working unfortunately.


----------



## Little J

Nik- YAY for Ella!

Snow- thats good it all stopped.... did the Dr. say to go get checked out anyways? or what did they tell you it may have been?!

Ditty- hope things go smooth tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

I will def be looking into the child care vouchers scheme as my work participates and I think hubby's does too. I wish we had family to help out, but my parents are 3 hours north and DHs are 2 hours south so we will be doing it all on our own which is a bit daunting. My brother who lives near my parents is lucky in that my folks take my neice one day a week, his MIL takes her another day, his fiancee has at least one of day off during the week and so my neice is only in day care 2 days a week.

I can't wait to go on maternity leave. I was at a work thing tonight and eveyone was asking me when I was heading off. They all looked quite shocked when I said I wasn't going off until the 21 December. Better hope the baby doesn't come too early!


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to hear it stopped Snow! 

A girlfriend of mine and my SIL both barely made it in time to pop their second one out. They both had longer labors with theirs firsts. I know my best friend said she felt a little pressure and went in about 11am ... at 3pm she text me a picture of her new baby girl! She said they didn't even have time to give her any pain medicine. I'm hoping Miss Chloe is quick and decides to hop right out. :haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

I am hoping I take after my mum. She had me in 6 hours and both my brothers in 2 hours. Her last labour was a bit traumatic as my brother was a bit starved of oxygen, but he spent a couple of days in an incubator and he was right as rain.


----------



## darkstar

My second was induced but came very fast. Was 2-3 cm so my doctor left then 1 hour 30 mins later I was ready to push. The hospital midwives had to argue with my doc to get him to drive back,he wouldnt believe them


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My sister had her first after 2 days in labor. With the second she had to be induced but she was born that same afternoon and she literally pushed for 6 minutes. I have a video of the whole pushing haha and it's only 6 min!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby and I always planned on me being a stay at home mommy. Will eventually start getting customers to work from home, but that wont be 'til baby and I are very stable with everything.


----------



## sassy_mom

We got good news today!!! DH starts his new job on October 8th!!!! We are so happy. While the pay is quite a bit less than his previous job, we are thankful that he will be back to work!!! He also will be working 2nd shift which is 2pm-10pm. I'll miss him being home for dinner, those hours aren't bad at all. He's done 3rd shift before and that was BRUTAL! So happy to see him working again ... although I have to admit .... I will miss him! It has been nice spending so much time with him and seeing him get to take a bit of break since he is the only one working. I know DD will miss him terribly! She is such a daddy's girl.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> We got good news today!!! DH starts his new job on October 8th!!!! We are so happy. While the pay isn't great, we are thankful that he will be back to work!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's awesome news!! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby and I always planned on me being a stay at home mommy. Will eventually start getting customers to work from home, but that wont be 'til baby and I are very stable with everything.

I love being a SAHM! DH and I agreed right away that is what we wanted and we wouldn't change that decision for the world. Sometimes I miss the adult interaction but never enough that I would want to go back and stick her in daycare. I will go back to work after Chloe starts pre-k. My original plan was to start back after DD started Pre-K but when we decided to have one more, that changed. I'm going back to school while at home as well so that when I get back into the work force, I'll have some great programs behind me to help out.


----------



## BlossomJ

Great news Nikki, Sassy & Snow!... and I have some more - we got the house!!! :wohoo:

Now just have to hope everything runs smoothly through to completion :)

I'm really happy. It's pretty expensive, but it's on a little country lane with sheep in the field behind - it's beautiful & the local schools are amazing :)


----------



## DittyByrd

So much great news today! I am so happy for all of you with diminished (bad) symptoms, new jobs, and houses! WOOHOO! What a joy to share with you all!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats blossom!! :). We live in a q uiet area too!i love it...ut im not loving the two black bears lurking around at night...i do however love the two baby deer who eat my berries off my berry tree :) we have a small window in our shower and i look out most mornings and they are there :)


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY Blossom!!!!!!! SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Little J

Yay Blossom!

Im jealous of all of you stay at home mommies.... i wish i could be there alot for my LO. Atleast i get 2 months after he is born but after that, ill be working full time again as hubby and I cant go without 2 incomes (especially mine, bc im the bread winner at the moment as well)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I always planned on me being a stay at home mommy. Will eventually start getting customers to work from home, but that wont be 'til baby and I are very stable with everything.
> 
> I love being a SAHM! DH and I agreed right away that is what we wanted and we wouldn't change that decision for the world. Sometimes I miss the adult interaction but never enough that I would want to go back and stick her in daycare. I will go back to work after Chloe starts pre-k. My original plan was to start back after DD started Pre-K but when we decided to have one more, that changed. I'm going back to school while at home as well so that when I get back into the work force, I'll have some great programs behind me to help out.Click to expand...

I have to get working on getting my diplomas certified here in the States, since all my degrees are from Guatemala. That's gonna be a pain, I hope they don't make me take extra classes... I've done enough of those in my time... :wacko:


----------



## ARuppe716

So much happiness today!!

I'm jealous of all the SAHMs too... I would love to be home with our little man all the time. But I do love my job... I have a great job with one of the top ranked Fortune best companies to work for so it would be very hard to give that up! Plus the income is needed :/ luckily my parents will be babysitting one day a week and the in laws will most likely do a day as well. But three days a week of daycare around here runs more than my mortgage!! And that's at a reasonable place!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I think it's crazy that in the us u only get 2 month off paid when I had my other two I was off from 3 months to delivery paid at 90% then I got 11 months paid the first 25weeks at 75% then the rest at 55% but at least I was home with baby then I had my daycare at 7$ a day u guys should get much more


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> I think it's crazy that in the us u only get 2 month off paid when I had my other two I was off from 3 months to delivery paid at 90% then I got 11 months paid the first 25weeks at 75% then the rest at 55% but at least I was home with baby then I had my daycare at 7$ a day u guys should get much more

I was offered 8 weeks UNPAID maternity leave. I'd rather not be working FT and work per diem as I have been. It allows me to come back to wok gradually and when I want to. Unless you work at a business with more than 50 employees, businesses are not even required to give you paid maternity leave.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea the u.s. sucks when it comes to benefits..i will not be taking any time off... ( i teach online) but i will be quitting the one that i teach at night unless they ask me to teach online... I dont mind though... Hubby works days so i can work nights in our home office :)


----------



## mellywelly

I think I would go crazy being a sahm, but I'm also glad I don't have to work full time either, I suppose I just want it all! 

As for the birth, I don't care how long it is, I would just like to have a vbac. I may regret saying that if its a 2 day labour!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea the U.S is horrible when it comes to having children. They just barely give you time off and then when they do ... you don't get paid. Sad! My best friend is frustrated with her maternity leave because her son has colic and she knows it will be a struggle when she has to go back. Since she had a scheduled c-section, her last day was the day before she had the surgery but she only gets 8 weeks. She wanted to be able to stay a little longer, but they can't go without both her and her husband's income. She is lucky in the daycare area as her sister owns a daycare so her kids can both go for free. She said if it wasn't for that, she wouldn't be able to work because the cost for even a simple daycare is so high she wouldn't make enough. 

I can honestly say that with being a SAHM there is never a dull moment. Especially when they are little. Since DD is 4 now, she is very independent so she doesn't need me quite like she use to. I've gotten some new hobbies to fill in the space where normally I would have been swamped in diapers and bottles. :haha: I've learned to crochet and sew and I'm always scouting for new recipes and have become quite a fabulous cook. DD likes to help with fun sewing projects and she is all about helping stir or pour stuff in when I'm cooking. I've loved watching her grow up and be there everyday. I am interested to see what it is like having 2 at home with me now. DD won't start pre-k until next year so this should be a fun house everyday! :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks everyone. Your place sounds gorgeous Nikki! I grew up on a small farm & I just love having wildlife & open spaces all around me.

I'm a SAHM for the time being. Not really through choice, I always intended to go back to work, but at 10 months old, a month before I was due back, DS was still getting me up 5+ times each night & I just didn't think I'd be able to do my job well enough off that little sleep. Then when he finally did sleep well, we knew we wanted another child and were planning on moving, so we decided I'd stay at home until after baby no.2. I love being a SAHM, but I'm still keeping up my professional accreditation & training as I do want to go back. DH says he doesn't mind if I don't, but it took me 6 years to qualify & I enjoy it, so I'll go back part time.


----------



## Betheney

I love being a SAHM mum, it's fabulous!!! what could be better than spending your days with the little being that you love more than life itself. plus we go to mothers group 1 day a week, nursery rhymes 1 day a week, swimming lessons, dance lessons and sometimes the mum's n bubs movies. Plus we go out for lunch and coffee all the time. Or at least that's what it was like for the first 16 months, since then I'm also a full time uni student so I guess I'm no longer classified as a SAHM. so we've scaled back a bit, but I still try and take Eva out a lot.

LOVE!!!


----------



## brieri1

I am sort of a SAHM, or will be when Lilah is here. I don't work now because I'm a military wife and when I first moved in with my husband, I moved 600 miles away from my life where I worked and went to school full time, so I moved in under the pretense of taking a year off. About 8 months after I moved in with him, I found out I was pregnant and just decided to continue not to work. My husband gets out of the military, hopefully, in November and we are going to move back home and I'm going to go to school full time in the spring and fall, but I'm still not going to work.


----------



## Kaiecee

Where I live u go in the back yard and ur covered in corn stalks and I have acoue acres of Land and I have cows behind me too lol they can make a lot of noise in the morning


----------



## Lauren021406

does anyone else worry about where the umbillical cord is?


----------



## Kaiecee

It's funny u say that cuz I never really thought about that


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> does anyone else worry about where the umbillical cord is?

It's one of those things I think about, but know I can't really do much about it at the time so talk myself into letting it pass my mind as a random thought. That and amniotic fluid leak.


----------



## Lauren021406

I never did either, but I went for a 4d ultrasound yesterday and he wasnt cooperating at first, then he finally moved his hand but the cord was blocking his face so we have to go back in 2 weeks. But now Im nervous about the cord


----------



## Kaiecee

My most concern I have is feeling him all the time and if my cervix is completly closed


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> I never did either, but I went for a 4d ultrasound yesterday and he wasnt cooperating at first, then he finally moved his hand but the cord was blocking his face so we have to go back in 2 weeks. But now Im nervous about the cord

Aww. Yeah, if I saw it as a problem on a US i'd be worried about it. :hugs:

Wouldn't it be cool if we could have portable Ultrasounds like we do dopplers? Someday our grandchildren will.


----------



## Lauren021406

DeedeeBeester said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> I never did either, but I went for a 4d ultrasound yesterday and he wasnt cooperating at first, then he finally moved his hand but the cord was blocking his face so we have to go back in 2 weeks. But now Im nervous about the cord
> 
> Aww. Yeah, if I saw it as a problem on a US i'd be worried about it. :hugs:
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if we could have portable Ultrasounds like we do dopplers? Someday our grandchildren will.Click to expand...

i would love that....by that time they def will have portable ultra sounds!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

deedee funny u say that..there is a mobile ultrasound for the iphone i beleive.. its like 7000$


----------



## Nikkilewis14

comes with a probe thingy and all and you have to be a doctor to purchase it or something...i think.. dont quote me on that


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://www.futuristspeaker.com/2011/02/embracing-our-inner-cyborg/


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> deedee funny u say that..there is a mobile ultrasound for the iphone i beleive.. its like 7000$

Darn, there goes my billion dollars idea! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> deedee funny u say that..there is a mobile ultrasound for the iphone i beleive.. its like 7000$
> 
> Darn, there goes my billion dollars idea! :haha:Click to expand...

hahah I know right!?


----------



## DittyByrd

You can buy a portable ultrasound for $8000. It's great quality and if you have 8k to blow....

https://vscanultrasound.gehealthcare.com/


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki I saw that thing before! It is insane! 

The thought crossed my mind about the umbilical cord but only because on the us picture the cord was going across her. The tech pointed it out and I said what is she doing ... chewing on it???? She didn't say anything so I suppose it wasn't too funny ... lol!!


----------



## Lillian33

Wow there is SO much good news today! 

Congrats on the house Blossom! And Sassy such good news for you and DH, im sure he'll be glad once he's working again!

Snow, so pleased all your pains have stopped, that would have been scary.

Nikki, so glad all was well with little Ella :happydance:

Ditty, fingers crossed for tomorrow, im sure everything will be wonderful :)

Keep the good news coming ladies, the weekend is nearly here :happydance:

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> Where I live u go in the back yard and ur covered in corn stalks and I have acoue acres of Land and I have cows behind me too lol they can make a lot of noise in the morning

Lol...Lovely!

At my parents house the owls keep you up half the night & the neighbours donkey wakes you in the morning with the most awful sound! Wouldn't change it though :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've never really thought about the cord.
My three biggest pregnancy worries I guess are . . . Hemareoids (no thank you), episiotomy (no thank you) and forceps (no thank you)


----------



## claireb86

I worry about the cord too, with Jacob I had 2 4D scans done and both times he had the cord round his neck and wouldn't leave it alone!
When it came to labour his heart rate kept dropping so they had to stick a needle in his head twice to take blood to monitor oxygen levels. They gave me a certain amount of time to deliver him before a c section. Luckily I pushed him out just in time. There was nothing wrong with him but the cord was still around his neck and as he was moving down it was getting tighter.


----------



## claireb86

My biggest fears in delivery are needing a c section, needing any help at all (forceps etc) and tearing.

I would love a water birth this time as I couldn't have one last time. My ultimate fear is epidurals! One of the main reasons I do not want a c section.


----------



## Betheney

i'm terrified of a c-section, not because it means i'm not having the dreamy, wonderful, empowering natural labour but because it's major surgery and i'm terrified of being cut open!! I'm also terrified of forceps and would elect for a c-section over forceps. I think forceps are brutal.


----------



## mellywelly

I feel like a really crappy mum for not wanting to be a sahm :blush: we are only a small town, and I don't go to any groups mainly as I work with lots of mums with young children and they go to these groups. I don't want to put them in a position where they feel uncomfortable with me being there or have to explain where they know me from, its completely unfair for them. So I'd just be stuck at home. I am having 9 months off, and took a year with ds, but I was ready to go back by then, I was completely stir crazy!


----------



## prayingforbby

I saw some of you posting about hip pains. I had to recently try a pillow between my legs while im sleeping, and it has helped alot. 

I wax going to buy a pregnancy pillow, but decided to try a regular pillow first. Saved my $40 :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I know what you mean, I don't really, well not at this stage, want to be a sahm to be honest. Don't get me wrong I can see the benefits but want to return to work, I have worked hard in my career and have a good job, well paid and enjoy working.

UK ladies - have any of you seen the news re: whooping cough jabs from Monday for expectant mothers 28 - 38 weeks? It comes after the recent increase in whooping cough amongst babies - will you be having it? I think I will, of course once I understand the pros / cons and ensure the risk to baby is minimal.

Story at https://news.sky.com/story/990381/whooping-cough-vaccine-for-pregnant-women


----------



## mellywelly

Yes I'll be having the jab, I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> I feel like a really crappy mum for not wanting to be a sahm :blush: we are only a small town, and I don't go to any groups mainly as I work with lots of mums with young children and they go to these groups. I don't want to put them in a position where they feel uncomfortable with me being there or have to explain where they know me from, its completely unfair for them. So I'd just be stuck at home. I am having 9 months off, and took a year with ds, but I was ready to go back by then, I was completely stir crazy!

don't feel like a crappy mum!! there is completely no right or wrong only what makes us happy. If you were to continue to be a SAHM when you didn't want to be then that is when it's wrong. If you love adult conversation, your job and things other than being a SAHM then there is nothing wrong with that. Just like there is nothing wrong with wanting to be a SAHM forever. I get annoyed when people argue whether one is the "better" choice. I see no better nor worse choice, only 2 different choices that appeal to different people. We can't help what appeals to us.

edit

just wanted to add Melly Welly that I wasn't saying I was annoyed at you as one of the people who argue about it. because you obviously weren't arguing at all. But some mum's feel like they SHOULD feel one way or the other because of this working VS SAHM thing going on.


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly - I know what you mean, I don't really, well not at this stage, want to be a sahm to be honest. Don't get me wrong I can see the benefits but want to return to work, I have worked hard in my career and have a good job, well paid and enjoy working.
> 
> UK ladies - have any of you seen the news re: whooping cough jabs from Monday for expectant mothers 28 - 38 weeks? It comes after the recent increase in whooping cough amongst babies - will you be having it? I think I will, of course once I understand the pros / cons and ensure the risk to baby is minimal.
> 
> Story at https://news.sky.com/story/990381/whooping-cough-vaccine-for-pregnant-women

Me too ladies, I dont see any reason why we cant balance career and motherhood - or at least try! I'm sure I am going to love being a mum, but I enjoy all aspects of working so will definitely be going back all being well with the little one :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

For all the hip and back pain ladies... I bought a maternity support belt at Babies R Us yesterday in hope of getting a little relief. I currently spend all day at my desk with a heating pad :( I'll let you know if I notice any improvements!


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> For all the hip and back pain ladies... I bought a maternity support belt at Babies R Us yesterday in hope of getting a little relief. I currently spend all day at my desk with a heating pad :( I'll let you know if I notice any improvements!

Oh please do let us know. That might help my situation. :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

Hubby said if i had to have a C-section he wouldnt look over the curtain bc he said he wouldnt wanna see me cut open because it would make him think bad thoughts of be being decapitated or somthing? Its nice to know he doenst like the idea of seeing me being cut apart etc

Im not too sure if they will promote portable ultrasounds too much as time goes on. Even tho they havent noticed issues with babies haveing US, they try to keep the to the most minimum if they can. I personally wouldnt like haveing one, as I would be tempted to use it ALOT and I wouldnt want to subject my unborn baby to that... even tho I now its safe and just soundwaves, but I dont want it to harm anything (if it did) if its not necessary


----------



## snowangel187

So I had the oddest experience last night. I always sleep on my sides. Usually on my right side because that faces me toward the edge of the bed. But I shift from side to side often throughout the night. Last night I tried turning to my left side but I had this paralyzing pain in my lower right area not really sure what it was but I had to actually lift myself using the headboard and turn back to my right side. It happened probably 3 different times. :shrug: I had no pain at all when laying on my right. Anybody else have something similar?


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> So I had the oddest experience last night. I always sleep on my sides. Usually on my right side because that faces me toward the edge of the bed. But I shift from side to side often throughout the night. Last night I tried turning to my left side but I had this paralyzing pain in my lower right area not really sure what it was but I had to actually lift myself using the headboard and turn back to my right side. It happened probably 3 different times. :shrug: I had no pain at all when laying on my right. Anybody else have something similar?

Was it almost like a muscle pull kinda thing? I've gotten that kind of feeling a few times - I think it could be due to the baby weight and circulation....

On another note - I was REALLY pissed off last night at our work function when another girl here who is 6 days ahead of me started asking "do u think ur baby is growing? Are u sure? Are they measuring you? You don't look big enough!" She's TINY and asian, I'm tall, white and normally wear size 16 so I'm NOT small by any means..... WTF - who says that?


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> So I had the oddest experience last night. I always sleep on my sides. Usually on my right side because that faces me toward the edge of the bed. But I shift from side to side often throughout the night. Last night I tried turning to my left side but I had this paralyzing pain in my lower right area not really sure what it was but I had to actually lift myself using the headboard and turn back to my right side. It happened probably 3 different times. :shrug: I had no pain at all when laying on my right. Anybody else have something similar?
> 
> Was it almost like a muscle pull kinda thing? I've gotten that kind of feeling a few times - I think it could be due to the baby weight and circulation....
> 
> On another note - I was REALLY pissed off last night at our work function when another girl here who is 6 days ahead of me started asking "do u think ur baby is growing? Are u sure? Are they measuring you? You don't look big enough!" She's TINY and asian, I'm tall, white and normally wear size 16 so I'm NOT small by any means..... WTF - who says that?Click to expand...

omg! what did you say to her?! How do you even respond to something like that??? I swear people are such idiots sometimes


----------



## Nikkilewis14

V dayyyyyy todayyy :)


----------



## Betheney

JCH that woman just sounds mean. I doubt she didn't know she was slightly offending you. When Eva was born I had this woman say "I guess she kinda looks like you, she has a double chin and no offense you kinda do too" I laughed when she said it because I knew she just wanted to be nasty because not only is it a rude and insensitive thing to say it was also 100% false, I don't have anything that would even resemble a double chin, so I just had to say "seriously! what the fuck is wrong with you" she just kinda dodged the confrontation and wandered off. IDIOT!!!!


----------



## JCh

I just told her everything is fine and I'm follow docs orders and she's happy with where I'm at, since it's a work person I have to be careful to not yell at her which I SOOOOO wanted to do. I just kept insisting that I'm a MUCH larger person and each person carries the baby differently - the people who know me and see me all say, wow, ur really showing now. I'm sure if I was 5' and 100 lbs that it would look much different - I'm like double her size and almost 5'9. I just said everything is fine finally and walked away. I'm still SO baffled that someone would even THINK of saying it, let alone saying it to someone! 

Wow, Betheney - double chin comment? OMG! That's SO rude!

WTF is wrong with people? :dohh:


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> Hubby said if i had to have a C-section he wouldnt look over the curtain bc he said he wouldnt wanna see me cut open because it would make him think bad thoughts of be being decapitated or somthing? Its nice to know he doenst like the idea of seeing me being cut apart etc
> 
> Im not too sure if they will promote portable ultrasounds too much as time goes on. Even tho they havent noticed issues with babies haveing US, they try to keep the to the most minimum if they can. I personally wouldnt like haveing one, as I would be tempted to use it ALOT and I wouldnt want to subject my unborn baby to that... even tho I now its safe and just soundwaves, but I dont want it to harm anything (if it did) if its not necessary

He doesn't have to look over the curtain - Don't READ ANY FURTHER IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW HOW!!!!!!

When I had a cs with ds, I accidentally looked up, and the big lights unit they have overhead has a reflective rim, and l could see myself ' opened up ' and looked just as they were taking ds out, so I actually got to see him being born. It wasn't a pleasant thing to see, but I couldn't look away either!


----------



## mellywelly

I had the weirdest dream the other night! I dreamt about my mum, and I very rarely dream of her. She died nearly 20 years ago now, and the last time I dreamt of her was the night before my 1st mc.

Me and dh had gone shopping and mum decided the baby needed to be born right then, so she went to hospital to have it for me !!!!

When I got to hospital, mum was laid on s bed with the baby, mum was very still, not sure if asleep or dead, and the bottom half of babys face was purple, to I grabbed it and started rubbing it with a towel and it started breathing! It had lovely big chubby cheeks! 

I told dh and ds the next morning, minus a few details for ds! And they both said what was it? Can't believe I forgot to look!!! I was just do happy it was breathing!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Three hours until the ultrasound. A little nervous but a lot hopeful. Will post as soon after as I can.


----------



## mellywelly

Hope everything goes well ditty!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thinking of you Ditty, hope all goes well x


----------



## BlossomJ

Not sure if you're still going by yourself Ditty, but just wanted to say there will be lots of us thinking of you & hoping all is well. I'm sure it will be xxx


----------



## brieri1

26 weeks today! I went out for a walk this morning and some kid told me I am very pretty. It was cute. I still got it at 26 weeks pregnant! Lol. 

In other news, last night I almost fainted for the first time in my life, and I stay conscious when I have seizures. I was just standing at the sink washing the dishes when my vision started to go and I got really hot and dizzy and my ribs on the right side started to ache. I sat down and called really softly for my husband, luckily he heard me, and he came over and held me and fetched me water until I felt better. I must have overdone it last night standing there washing the dishes. Has this happened to any of you? Sorry if it has and you've already discussed it, this forum moves so fast I have trouble keeping up with everybody.


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - I got this a lot in early pregnancy (though no rib pain). I think it was due to low blood pressure (mine tends to be on the low side). Could be the same with you, or maybe you're coming down with something or overdoing it? If it happens again & you're worried, I'd speak to a doctor about it.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## JCh

brieri1 said:


> 26 weeks today! I went out for a walk this morning and some kid told me I am very pretty. It was cute. I still got it at 26 weeks pregnant! Lol.
> 
> In other news, last night I almost fainted for the first time in my life, and I stay conscious when I have seizures. I was just standing at the sink washing the dishes when my vision started to go and I got really hot and dizzy and my ribs on the right side started to ache. I sat down and called really softly for my husband, luckily he heard me, and he came over and held me and fetched me water until I felt better. I must have overdone it last night standing there washing the dishes. Has this happened to any of you? Sorry if it has and you've already discussed it, this forum moves so fast I have trouble keeping up with everybody.

Scary! I've heard ur more prone and I do get head rushes from getting up too quickly. But as soon as I have that feeling I either put my head down as far as I can or lay down to get the proper blood flow. Glad ur hubby was there to help u. 
I also know someone who passed out in the shower and DH caught her - they just suggest taking things a bit easier and sitting/ laying down as soon as u get that feeling.
PS - her baby was fine.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> 26 weeks today! I went out for a walk this morning and some kid told me I am very pretty. It was cute. I still got it at 26 weeks pregnant! Lol.
> 
> In other news, last night I almost fainted for the first time in my life, and I stay conscious when I have seizures. I was just standing at the sink washing the dishes when my vision started to go and I got really hot and dizzy and my ribs on the right side started to ache. I sat down and called really softly for my husband, luckily he heard me, and he came over and held me and fetched me water until I felt better. I must have overdone it last night standing there washing the dishes. Has this happened to any of you? Sorry if it has and you've already discussed it, this forum moves so fast I have trouble keeping up with everybody.

Yeah it's happened. Mostly when i'm doing something with steam or hot like cooking, or hot water in the sink. I've had to shower with the door open so it doesn't get super hot in the bathroom too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yesterday something odd happened. I was sad. Baby wasn't moving as much as he usually does, I didn't get exciting kicks, nothing that made me say "Well, hello Matthew..." I knew he was fine because I heard him with doppler, but I missed him moving. Hubby even had to tell me it was fine, that I would feel him as much as I did again. I can't believe how sad I was, I felt empty...

But this morning he was back to his old self, as soon as I felt those kicks I wanted to cry... hormones maybe, but I missed him so!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty
Good luck but I'm sure everything will b just fine :)


----------



## Kaiecee

V-day for me tomorrow :)


----------



## Little J

Im a freak and if i have a C-section id wanna look haha

I figured out a way where I dont have to get up and pee in the middle of the night! (mostly)

I usually layed on my tummy/side so it would put pressure on my bladder. Now i find it easier to just lay on my side with the pillow inbetween my legs like normal and i dont feel the pressure much now! (excpet when i roll over, then i def. feel Braxton push on it)


----------



## Little J

keep us posted Ditty! Im sure itll be all smooth and dandy :thumbup:


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly - I know what you mean, I don't really, well not at this stage, want to be a sahm to be honest. Don't get me wrong I can see the benefits but want to return to work, I have worked hard in my career and have a good job, well paid and enjoy working.
> 
> UK ladies - have any of you seen the news re: whooping cough jabs from Monday for expectant mothers 28 - 38 weeks? It comes after the recent increase in whooping cough amongst babies - will you be having it? I think I will, of course once I understand the pros / cons and ensure the risk to baby is minimal.
> 
> Story at https://news.sky.com/story/990381/whooping-cough-vaccine-for-pregnant-women

I have been looking into it today after I saw it on the news this morning. I think I will have it as they seem to be saying that the risk to you baby if they get whooping cough far outweighs the risk of the vacine (I hope that makes sense). I read this website which was really helpfulc:

https://www.immunisationscotland.org.uk/vaccines-and-diseases/whooping-cough.aspx

When I was a baby there was a whooping cough epidemic and my mother never got me vaccinated as there were fears at the time about babies born to asthmatic mothers getting the vaccine. I got whooping cough and although it wasn't life threatening for me, mum said it was horrible. I just bawled my eyes out watching the BBC1 news as they showed a wee baby with whooping cough, whooping away.


----------



## Kaiecee

Do u think its worth buying a mobile for the crib? I can't remeber if I used it much when I had my other kids


----------



## Little J

Kaiecee said:


> Do u think its worth buying a mobile for the crib? I can't remeber if I used it much when I had my other kids

We registered for one, and even if we dont use it... itll look like cute decoration for the room and the crib :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I wouldn't mind views on this too Kaiecee, I never bothered with one for DS as he went from Moses basket to our bed & by the time he was in his cot, he was used to not having one. Would like to minimise the baby coming into our bed this time though, so wondering whether to get one.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I swear my hormones went into overdrive this week!... So as u all may know I am in a wedding in 3 weeeeeks! I have literally popped over night and went for my dress fitting today (she took the dress out as much as she possibly could) and well... NOPE, doesnt fit over my bump!... Now 4 months ago I suggested to the bride i was going to order 2 sizes up bcause i knew the dress i had wouldnt fit me at 7 months prego and she insisted there was 4 inches to take out and there was nothing to worry about and wed take care of it when the time came... come to find out today there is only 2 inches to take out... I knew I should have just ordered the dress befor they came in and now IM in this awful freakin predicament because she didnt listen...


So now she is asking all the girls to send in their scraps from their dresses (3 of them still didnt get alterations done yet.) so she can overnight them to me so we can sew them into the dress.. im ging to look like a freakin patchwork quilt!!! 

Needless to say, im crying over it.. i hate hormones!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I swear my hormones went into overdrive this week!... So as u all may know I am in a wedding in 3 weeeeeks! I have literally popped over night and went for my dress fitting today (she took the dress out as much as she possibly could) and well... NOPE, doesnt fit over my bump!... Now 4 months ago I suggested to the bride i was going to order 2 sizes up bcause i knew the dress i had wouldnt fit me at 7 months prego and she insisted there was 4 inches to take out and there was nothing to worry about and wed take care of it when the time came... come to find out today there is only 2 inches to take out... I knew I should have just ordered the dress befor they came in and now IM in this awful freakin predicament because she didnt listen...
> 
> 
> So now she is asking all the girls to send in their scraps from their dresses (3 of them still didnt get alterations done yet.) so she can overnight them to me so we can sew them into the dress.. im ging to look like a freakin patchwork quilt!!!
> 
> Needless to say, im crying over it.. i hate hormones!

Aww don't cry sweetheart. I promise you you aren't the only woman in the world that has carried a beautiful baby in her belly and thus her belly grew! They should understand. I'm sure you will look just fine and lovely and the dress lady will work her magic into it, because that's what they do. :hugs: 
I'm glad they are looking into solutions and not blaming you (without a right or reason) for it. You were right, she wasn't, but now it's all about fixing it. :) U'll be fine!


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm home and happy.

My appointment went well. Abdominal ultrasound showed no evidence of placental abruption or placenta previa. Transvaginal ultrasound showed a healthy cervix, no dilation, and a nice long length. Apparently your cervix is supposed to be at least 3cm long, mine was 5cm.

I asked if exertion could have caused the bleed and the doctor said it could if my cervix is friable. No BDing the rest of pregnancy, even though they don't think it will affect outcome but will keep any nuisance bleeding from confusing us. He just told me to take it slow. He also told me I may spot again and as long as it's brown we're okay.

BUT I AM OFF BED REST AND BABY IS PERFECT!!!

Thank you to all of you for your well wishes. It meant a lot to read your kind words before going to this appointment alone. <3 you BnB January Jellybeans.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I'm home and happy.
> 
> My appointment went well. Abdominal ultrasound showed no evidence of placental abruption or placenta previa. Transvaginal ultrasound showed a healthy cervix, no dilation, and a nice long length. Apparently your cervix is supposed to be at least 3cm long, mine was 5cm.
> 
> I asked if exertion could have caused the bleed and the doctor said it could if my cervix is friable. No BDing the rest of pregnancy, even though they don't think it will affect outcome but will keep any nuisance bleeding from confusing us. He just told me to take it slow. He also told me I may spot again and as long as it's brown we're okay.
> 
> BUT I AM OFF BED REST AND BABY IS PERFECT!!!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your well wishes. It meant a lot to read your kind words before going to this appointment alone. <3 you BnB January Jellybeans.


Woooohoo! That's awesome news! Glad to know you and JB are cute and good! :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news Ditty x


----------



## Lillian33

So pleased Ditty, have been thinking of you all morning :hugs::hugs:

Cheer up Nikki, in all the pics youve posted on here you look stunning so im sure you will at the wedding too :flower:

xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

So happy to hear all went well ditty :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Man oh man!! I drank a mountain dew (which I have never ever done) but I wanted to try it because it said it's made out of sugar and not syrup (off brand) and I completely feel like Charlie Bartlett on drugs! I feel like I need to go run around the block to shake it off, and why not, sing a solo while playing a pretend piano. LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> Man oh man!! I drank a mountain dew (which I have never ever done) but I wanted to try it because it said it's made out of sugar and not syrup (off brand) and I completely feel like Charlie Bartlett on drugs! I feel like I need to go run around the block to shake it off, and why not, sing a solo while playing a pretend piano. LOL

Reading this made me laugh


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Man oh man!! I drank a mountain dew (which I have never ever done) but I wanted to try it because it said it's made out of sugar and not syrup (off brand) and I completely feel like Charlie Bartlett on drugs! I feel like I need to go run around the block to shake it off, and why not, sing a solo while playing a pretend piano. LOL
> 
> Reading this made me laughClick to expand...

This is what happens when you don't drink caffeine for so long and then bang! Hubby is slightly pissed with a little bit of amusement. :haha: He ain't helping! LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Man oh man!! I drank a mountain dew (which I have never ever done) but I wanted to try it because it said it's made out of sugar and not syrup (off brand) and I completely feel like Charlie Bartlett on drugs! I feel like I need to go run around the block to shake it off, and why not, sing a solo while playing a pretend piano. LOL
> 
> Reading this made me laughClick to expand...
> 
> This is what happens when you don't drink caffeine for so long and then bang! Hubby is slightly pissed with a little bit of amusement. :haha: He ain't helping! LOLClick to expand...

I want some of that sugar rush :)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lamere i think ur on my pinterest so i will have to look for it! Thanks. :)

Did you find the pillow, Nikki? If not, here's my pintrest. https://pinterest.com/canamama25/



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Back from my fetal echo scan! Ellas heart is perfect! Such a releif being that my blood sugars werent controlled when we conceived! :). Happy to say my blood sugars are perfect now and my little girl wasnt affected at all..makes me happy!

:happydance: So glad to hear everything went great!



snowangel187 said:


> So shortly after posting it all stopped. :shrug: I organized totes of baby clothes that dh brought to my bedside so I could do "something". Ive found that I have not much from newborn-9months, which confuses me because I have no idea where dd's clothes went. :shrug: so I did go pick dd up from school and then pushed it a little and went to Macy's baby section :blush: I did find some pretty good deals I bought 5 outfits and a shirt for $30. :thumbup: and now I'm back home in bed, so far no more pains. :thumbup:
> 
> We don't have the cost of daycare since I'm a stay at home mom, but we do have similar costs because dd is in a private preschool. It's crazy the tuition.

:hugs: Glad to hear your pains have stopped, Snow. 



sassy_mom said:


> We got good news today!!! DH starts his new job on October 8th!!!! We are so happy. While the pay is quite a bit less than his previous job, we are thankful that he will be back to work!!! He also will be working 2nd shift which is 2pm-10pm. I'll miss him being home for dinner, those hours aren't bad at all. He's done 3rd shift before and that was BRUTAL! So happy to see him working again ... although I have to admit .... I will miss him! It has been nice spending so much time with him and seeing him get to take a bit of break since he is the only one working. I know DD will miss him terribly! She is such a daddy's girl.

Sassy, that is wonderful!!! :hugs: I am so happy for you and your DH!! I bet that is a relief.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby and I always planned on me being a stay at home mommy. Will eventually start getting customers to work from home, but that wont be 'til baby and I are very stable with everything.

Oh, I love being a stay at home mom! Its wonderful, sometimes a bit nerve wracking, but wouldn't trade it for anything in the world!!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> V dayyyyyy todayyy :)

Yay, Nikki! Happy V Day!! :happydance:



DittyByrd said:


> I'm home and happy.
> 
> My appointment went well. Abdominal ultrasound showed no evidence of placental abruption or placenta previa. Transvaginal ultrasound showed a healthy cervix, no dilation, and a nice long length. Apparently your cervix is supposed to be at least 3cm long, mine was 5cm.
> 
> I asked if exertion could have caused the bleed and the doctor said it could if my cervix is friable. No BDing the rest of pregnancy, even though they don't think it will affect outcome but will keep any nuisance bleeding from confusing us. He just told me to take it slow. He also told me I may spot again and as long as it's brown we're okay.
> 
> BUT I AM OFF BED REST AND BABY IS PERFECT!!!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your well wishes. It meant a lot to read your kind words before going to this appointment alone. <3 you BnB January Jellybeans.

Ditty, I am so happy to hear that everything went perfect!! :hugs: 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I swear my hormones went into overdrive this week!... So as u all may know I am in a wedding in 3 weeeeeks! I have literally popped over night and went for my dress fitting today (she took the dress out as much as she possibly could) and well... NOPE, doesnt fit over my bump!... Now 4 months ago I suggested to the bride i was going to order 2 sizes up bcause i knew the dress i had wouldnt fit me at 7 months prego and she insisted there was 4 inches to take out and there was nothing to worry about and wed take care of it when the time came... come to find out today there is only 2 inches to take out... I knew I should have just ordered the dress befor they came in and now IM in this awful freakin predicament because she didnt listen...
> 
> 
> So now she is asking all the girls to send in their scraps from their dresses (3 of them still didnt get alterations done yet.) so she can overnight t not to hem to me so we can sew them into the dress.. im ging to look like a freakin patchwork quilt!!!
> 
> Needless to say, im crying over it.. i hate hormones!

Oh, Nikki.. I am sorry. Please try not to get to upset. At least they are being very understanding and doing everything they can to make sure your dress will be ready. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: And don't worry about how you look. In all the pics you have posted, you look fantastic, honey.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Man oh man!! I drank a mountain dew (which I have never ever done) but I wanted to try it because it said it's made out of sugar and not syrup (off brand) and I completely feel like Charlie Bartlett on drugs! I feel like I need to go run around the block to shake it off, and why not, sing a solo while playing a pretend piano. LOL

LOL! You're post made me laugh so much, DeeDee! I'd probably be that way too if I drank anything with caffine in it. It's been so long since I've had caffine, I'd end up bouncing off the walls.

AFM: I am 25 weeks today!!! I'm a cauliflower!!! :happydance: Listened to baby on the doppler this afternoon and HB sounds good and strong! Baby was moving around alot and kiced the probe a few times :haha: I measured my fundal height and I'm still measuring dead on! :thumbup: I will probably post new bump pics next time I get on.. Probably Sunday or Monday. 

So glad to hear everyone is doing well! I miss you girls!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Man oh man!! I drank a mountain dew (which I have never ever done) but I wanted to try it because it said it's made out of sugar and not syrup (off brand) and I completely feel like Charlie Bartlett on drugs! I feel like I need to go run around the block to shake it off, and why not, sing a solo while playing a pretend piano. LOL
> 
> Reading this made me laughClick to expand...
> 
> This is what happens when you don't drink caffeine for so long and then bang! Hubby is slightly pissed with a little bit of amusement. :haha: He ain't helping! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I want some of that sugar rush :)Click to expand...

No you don't haha. I'm trying to chill for baby!


----------



## DittyByrd

I think I just felt hiccups. It was a light kicking/tapping that was very regular and rhythmic for a a few minutes. Sound about right?


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty
I think so I wish I felt that may e I have I just don't realize it


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Ditty
> I think so I wish I felt that may e I have I just don't realize it

I was sitting here thinking, boy, this baby sure is active right now. As I paid more attention I noticed how consistent the taps were. I asked my MIL if that's what it felt like and she said yes. I will just assume it's another adorable thing my baby is doing!:baby:


----------



## ARuppe716

Great news Ditty!

Nikki... I'm so sorry. I was a bridesmaid 2 weeks ago and it's stressful enough without having to worry about being pregnant an the dress and all that goes with it. I lie my best friend but it wasn't my favorite moment. I felt so awkward :( and one of her friends just announced that she is due in February. She was like 18 weeks at the wedding and you couldn't even tell! I on the other hand saw two lines on a pee stick and immediately popped!


----------



## snowangel187

Deedee. Mt dew is usually my soda of choice when I'm not prego and on the rare occasion I have soda. And I was really craving it the other day. But I drank it once last pregnancy when I craved it and threw up so I don't dare try again. :haha: 

I cheated enough today tho. A lady from church brought me some cookies she saw I was craving the other day and I may have had a couple...or 5. :rofl:

Ditty. Glad you had such good news. 

La mere. Hi! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh and in other news. :haha: I found a tattoo that I love and want all of my siblings to get. I figured I'd mention it now cause my sister doesn't care for tattoos. Well it kind of back fired. They are all going to get it and soon. I still need to wait til after delivery and probably til I'm done nursing. :brat: oh well at least my brothers g/f will have to wait cause she's prego to. :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

I have my kids names on my feet cuz I never knew I'd find someone else in my life and have more he wants 5 lol now ill have to find places for their names :) ill post a pick of the ones I have this week


----------



## snowangel187

Ya my friend had her first kid and got his name on her wrist first on one and middle on the other and I'm like what about the next kid?? She plans on more but I don't think dh should have done it there knowing she is having more someday. That's not fair to the others. 

What about your other foot? :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

I have "Seth" on my left foot and "Aidan" on my right foot and no place for anyother names maybe ill wait till I have all the rest if my kids and find a place or maybe near my shoulder blade


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is but this week I've been eating much more and I only threw up once this week which is really good as of now I've only lost weight but I'm sure I've gained at least 5 pounds this week lol! 

Also I have the worst heartburn ever right now :(


----------



## BlossomJ

So relieved everything looks good Ditty! Glad we could all be here for you & hopefully no more scares now! :)

Nikki - Just wait & see how the dress turns out. It may work really well & as others have said, you look so beautiful on all your pics, I'm sure the wedding will be no exception x

Kaiecee - Lol - you're going to be covered in tattoos!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm somiserable! I woke up with earache and it wont go away! It's all in my ear and down my neck:cry: I can cope with most things but earache or toothache .


----------



## Kaiecee

I have an ex who I dated for maybe a month before I met dh and won't stop emailing me he knows I'm pregnant but says he doesn't care I really think some men can b really stupid !!!!! 
I don't need this stress


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I have an ex who I dated for maybe a month before I met dh and won't stop emailing me he knows I'm pregnant but says he doesn't care I really think some men can b really stupid !!!!!
> I don't need this stress

Block him? Or let dh mail him. Ask him to stop because he's causing u emotional distress or ur calling police. It is harassment if he continues.


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I have an ex who I dated for maybe a month before I met dh and won't stop emailing me he knows I'm pregnant but says he doesn't care I really think some men can b really stupid !!!!!
> I don't need this stress
> 
> Block him? Or let dh mail him. Ask him to stop because he's causing u emotional distress or ur calling police. It is harassment if he continues.Click to expand...

I think I'll just email him as dh cuz I know if I tell him he will get all mad and I don't want him to be I've tried blocking can't seem to figure out how


----------



## mellywelly

I know it's a while away, but I've been thinking about Christmas dinner! As my due date is only a week after, I don't think I'm going to bother cooking a proper Christmas dinner. I thought about going out but I don't want to drag ds away from his presents or if I go into labour early, we will loose all the money. Can't decide what to do! The in-laws have also said we can go there but 1) I'm allergic to their cats, 2) it's still dragging ds away from his presents and 3) they don't put salt in their cooking and it tastes really bland, hope that doesn't sound ungrateful!

Is everyone else still cooking or have you made any plans?


----------



## Lauren021406

26w3d bump! cant believe Im almost in my 7th month and last trimester!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/26w3d3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BlossomJ

We're going to MIL's, but will be taking all DS's present the day before & staying overnight so we'll wake up there & spend the whole day there. Only problem is both DH & I are allergic to dust & the house is full of junk & never gets thoroughly cleaned. She always moves things out of the way to make room for guests at christmas, thus sending it all into the air. We'll be leaving wheezing!

We had the whole family at our house last year & I cooked. I don't do it every year & don't fancy it this year.

Could you take a few presents for DS to open Melly?


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> I know it's a while away, but I've been thinking about Christmas dinner! As my due date is only a week after, I don't think I'm going to bother cooking a proper Christmas dinner. I thought about going out but I don't want to drag ds away from his presents or if I go into labour early, we will loose all the money. Can't decide what to do! The in-laws have also said we can go there but 1) I'm allergic to their cats, 2) it's still dragging ds away from his presents and 3) they don't put salt in their cooking and it tastes really bland, hope that doesn't sound ungrateful!
> 
> Is everyone else still cooking or have you made any plans?

I'm probably around the same time or a weeks and a bit after u since ill be induced but I'm thinking of making dinner at my place for my boys and my in laws but maybe a smaller one plus if u have any extras u can freeze it and it can make a meal for when ur home with baby


----------



## Soniamillie01

We are planning to either go out or go to my mums, she would love to have us there. DH would cook but I prefer to do it, we shall see how I feel at the time.

It's my birthday on Tuesday and my mum and I are going to a health spa, I'm booked for a mother to be massage and pedicure! Heaven! The massage includes massage of your bump but I'm going to ask them to do neck, shoulders, back and legs inc hips, ESP hips!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Feeling much better today ladies:). Lauren cute pic!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I was so sick last night and heartburn almost killed me at least nothing today


----------



## Lilahbear

Normally for Xmas we take turn about going to each others parents. As both our family's live at least 2 hours away we have decided this year we are just going to stay at home. It will be the first time it has ever just been the two of us and I am really looking forward to it. DH is a great cook so while I would normally want to do the cooking, I think I will leave DH to it this year. 

Sonia - pregnancy massages are soooooooooooooo nice. I had one a couple of weeks ago. They didn't touch my stomach, but concentrated on my neck, back, hips and legs which was great. She said my back and hips were in really good condition for a pregnant women which was good to hear. I am def going to book another one maybe for November when I will be even more uncomfortable. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:



> We're going to MIL's, but will be taking all DS's present the day before & staying overnight so we'll wake up there & spend the whole day there. Only problem is both DH & I are allergic to dust & the house is full of junk & never gets thoroughly cleaned. She always moves things out of the way to make room for guests at christmas, thus sending it all into the air. We'll be leaving wheezing!
> 
> We had the whole family at our house last year & I cooked. I don't do it every year & don't fancy it this year.
> 
> Could you take a few presents for DS to open Melly?

Well I suppose I could, but don't really want to go if I'm honest. I think I just feel a bit off with them at the minute. Every year we have to go round boxing day, it's such a pain as we also have to go to dh's aunts in the afternoon, so spend all day running round trying to please everyone! And then they cone round today and say if you want you can come for xmas dinner but we are going to my friends on boxing day! Maybe I'm just being petty and hormonal but feel like why have we bothered all these years? It's obviously not important to them!


----------



## DittyByrd

I just got a call that my nursery furniture has arrived!!! EEEE!!!! 

Getting the hardwood refinished next week then probably having the furniture delivered on Friday!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> We're going to MIL's, but will be taking all DS's present the day before & staying overnight so we'll wake up there & spend the whole day there. Only problem is both DH & I are allergic to dust & the house is full of junk & never gets thoroughly cleaned. She always moves things out of the way to make room for guests at christmas, thus sending it all into the air. We'll be leaving wheezing!
> 
> We had the whole family at our house last year & I cooked. I don't do it every year & don't fancy it this year.
> 
> Could you take a few presents for DS to open Melly?
> 
> Well I suppose I could, but don't really want to go if I'm honest. I think I just feel a bit off with them at the minute. Every year we have to go round boxing day, it's such a pain as we also have to go to dh's aunts in the afternoon, so spend all day running round trying to please everyone! And then they cone round today and say if you want you can come for xmas dinner but we are going to my friends on boxing day! Maybe I'm just being petty and hormonal but feel like why have we bothered all these years? It's obviously not important to them!Click to expand...

I think you've got a point. Sounds like you'll be happiest at home. You could get some nice pre-prepared veg etc. from M&S that just needs fired in the oven? Then you're only worrying about the Turkey. I'm sure DH could manage that?


----------



## snowangel187

Honestly I'm not at all concerned about what's for Christmas dinner. If I'm able to make it to the dr's original induction day it's Dec 26th. So right now we are unsure who will be here for delivery if my mom or mil make it to town either they can cook or we will probably order Chinese and have it delivered. :haha: I'm more concerned about making christmas special dd as it will be her last by herself (considering I make it til after) and being on bed rest it will be harder to shop for her gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

We normally do Christmas with the In-laws on Christmas Eve and Christmas day we spend at home and my mom and brother come up. Since it is just the two of them for my family (that can visit) we let them spend the day with us. We use to have to go visit DH's family on Christmas and it was a pain because he has a HUGE family and they all wanted us to bounce from one house to another. Last year I put a stop to it. I said that we would be at one house on Christmas Eve to do our Christmas with them and everyone could meet at the same house. I said that since DD was getting old enough to really do the whole Santa thing, we didn't want to have to miss out on that ... she totally doesn't buy into santa. She knows we get the presents for her but it is fun to do anyway. hahaha! She is too smart for her own good. I never understood how parents get away with Santa for so long as the kids see the toys in the store ... DD just figured it out. :haha::haha::haha: We still talk about Santa but it is in that fun way like after you find out. 

However this year with it being SO close to my due date, I may arrange for whoever in DH's family wants to come up the weekend before Christmas can and do our Christmas then because I do NOT want to travel when I'm at the end like that.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are staying home, don't wanna risk a 4 hour drive and have baby in the middle of no where. Haven't thought about food, but I'm sure we will make something of it, even if it's pre cooked. Haha. We plan from now on staying at home for holidays and make it just our little family thing, that way our children get use to it too. Dunno, just something we always wanted to do with hubby. 

We are going for the whole 5 days to spend thanksgiving with inlaws this year, though... since no Christmas.


----------



## gingermango

snowangel187 said:


> Ya my friend had her first kid and got his name on her wrist first on one and middle on the other and I'm like what about the next kid?? She plans on more but I don't think dh should have done it there knowing she is having more someday. That's not fair to the others.
> 
> What about your other foot? :shrug:

I made this error lol, I have Caitlyn on one wrist and Lucas on the other, not sure where this one will go, possibly on my ankle?

So Ive had lots of rest the last few days but today Im shattered, feeling sicky and a little crampy but it could be braxton hicks? Ive not had them in either of my other pregnancies so who knows.

Monday is the point that my waters broke with dd so next week Ill be on edge, it doesnt help that I seem to leak a little pee everytime I move lol.


----------



## mellywelly

Well we think we know what we are doing now! As me and ds don't really like Sunday dinners, we are going to go to our favourite Italian and get take away a few weeks before and freeze it, and have that! If the pizza place was open we would just get a take away lol.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hang in there Ginger! Think happy thoughts. I know it must be worrisome when you've been through it before but I think you'll be just fine. :hugs:

Cute picture Lauren! 

DH, DD and I are all laying in the living room watching the original Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. I love this movie! :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3


----------



## DittyByrd

If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away. 

We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.

What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner? 

We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Both our families are in the same area all within 10 minutes of each other...every holiday we go to my mom and step side for x mas eve dinner then open some gifts there... Then his parents for more food lol and funny gifts....then x mas day we go to my gram on my dads side, stop at my moms to open gifts then head to his family for dinner and sit there for the rest of the nightlol.. Holdays are exhausting around here..hope i feel up for it this year!


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3

Ill be praying and thinking about u and ur mom please let us know how it goes and I know it must be hard just know where here for u for support :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Keeping her in my thoughts LaMere! :hugs: Hoping everything goes well!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3
> 
> Ill be praying and thinking about u and ur mom please let us know how it goes and I know it must be hard just know where here for u for support :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you, Kaiecee. It is really hard with us being so far apart. She's in Texas and I'm in Colorado. It's the farthest I've ever lived from her, especially since back in Oklahoma our half way point was 4 hours for both of us.


----------



## Kaiecee

La mere 
That really sucks I really hope everything goes well I have no relationship with my mom and u seem close I admire that


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La mere
> That really sucks I really hope everything goes well I have no relationship with my mom and u seem close I admire that

:hugs: Thanks again, Kaiecee. My mom and I have gotten a lot closer since my dad passed back in 2010.


----------



## DittyByrd

Best Wishes, La Mere.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> Best Wishes, La Mere.

Thanks, Ditty.


And to make matters harder, our cell is on the fritz today! :cry: I hate being so far away.....


----------



## DittyByrd

Here is my first bare belly bump. 24+3!
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-29_12-24-43_200.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Keeping her in my thoughts LaMere! :hugs: Hoping everything goes well!

Thank you so much, Sassy!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty 
Ur bump is so cute


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Best Wishes, La Mere.
> 
> Thanks, Ditty.
> 
> 
> And to make matters harder, our cell is on the fritz today! :cry: I hate being so far away.....Click to expand...

When it rains it pours. Keep us posted.


----------



## La Mere

I sure will, Ditty. Thanks so much for the support, girls. :hug: :kiss: <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh and fil are suppose to build my crib ..... I bet u anything they won't :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope all goes well la mere! Praying!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3

I'm so sorry! Praying! :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

DittyByrd said:


> If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away.
> 
> We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.
> 
> What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner?
> 
> We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.

Traditional christmas dinner in the UK is turkey but some people have other meats :) we have turkey, potatoes, veg, stuffing and pigs in blankets :) then christmas pudding with custard nom nom nom.

We go to the in-laws for christmas dinner every year and then stay over night, luckily they only live 7 miles away so not a problem if labour starts, although my mil has said Ill be sitting on a plastic sheet just incase my waters go pmsl

Thinking of your mum la mere, hope all goes well xx


----------



## DittyByrd

gingermango said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away.
> 
> We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.
> 
> What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner?
> 
> We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.
> 
> Traditional christmas dinner in the UK is turkey but some people have other meats :) we have turkey, potatoes, veg, stuffing and pigs in blankets :) then christmas pudding with custard nom nom nom.
> 
> We go to the in-laws for christmas dinner every year and then stay over night, luckily they only live 7 miles away so not a problem if labour starts, although my mil has said Ill be sitting on a plastic sheet just incase my waters go pmsl
> 
> Thinking of your mum la mere, hope all goes well xxClick to expand...

What is Christmas pudding?


----------



## Lillian33

Your mum is in my thoughts LaMere, hope everything goes smoothly :)

Super cute bumps Lauren & Ditty!!!

Hmm I'm not so worried about Xmas this year, more so my OH's 19 year old cousin that has decided to get married mid Jan!!!! Not sure I'll be up for a wedding a week after having a baby!!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## Betheney

Lillian33 said:


> Your mum is in my thoughts LaMere, hope everything goes smoothly :)
> 
> Super cute bumps Lauren & Ditty!!!
> 
> Hmm I'm not so worried about Xmas this year, more so my OH's 19 year old cousin that has decided to get married mid Jan!!!! Not sure I'll be up for a wedding a week after having a baby!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx

You might be surprised. I didn't plan on leaving the house for 2 weeks when i had Eva, and at 4 days old i was twiddling my thumbs in boredom at 7 days old i went to the movies with Eva (mums n bubs session) at 10 days old i went to my work x-mas party. lol. Keep in mind i didn't have an overly physically bad labour (no tears and so forth). I also had a pretty good breast feeder. Just take it as it comes. You might even go early and then have even more time before the wedding, or you might go late and still be pregnant. lol


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Your mum is in my thoughts LaMere, hope everything goes smoothly :)
> 
> Super cute bumps Lauren & Ditty!!!
> 
> Hmm I'm not so worried about Xmas this year, more so my OH's 19 year old cousin that has decided to get married mid Jan!!!! Not sure I'll be up for a wedding a week after having a baby!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx
> 
> You might be surprised. I didn't plan on leaving the house for 2 weeks when i had Eva, and at 4 days old i was twiddling my thumbs in boredom at 7 days old i went to the movies with Eva (mums n bubs session) at 10 days old i went to my work x-mas party. lol. Keep in mind i didn't have an overly physically bad labour (no tears and so forth). I also had a pretty good breast feeder. Just take it as it comes. You might even go early and then have even more time before the wedding, or you might go late and still be pregnant. lolClick to expand...

Ha ha the movies, awesome!! You're definitely right though, will take it as it comes - hoping to be like you and it be pretty smooth sailing :thumbup: Hopefully with the early labour rather than the late!!


----------



## Kaiecee

No crib put up tonight dh and fil says tomorrow morning we will see..... Lol but I did make 2 dozen homemade donuts dh and his mom and dad liked them
Me not so much if anyone has a good recipe please let me know :)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hope all goes well la mere! Praying!

Thank you, Nikki. :hugs:



DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3
> 
> I'm so sorry! Praying! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: oh thank you, DeeDee!



gingermango said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away.
> 
> We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.
> 
> What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner?
> 
> We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.
> 
> Traditional christmas dinner in the UK is turkey but some people have other meats :) we have turkey, potatoes, veg, stuffing and pigs in blankets :) then christmas pudding with custard nom nom nom.
> 
> We go to the in-laws for christmas dinner every year and then stay over night, luckily they only live 7 miles away so not a problem if labour starts, although my mil has said Ill be sitting on a plastic sheet just incase my waters go pmsl
> 
> Thinking of your mum la mere, hope all goes well xxClick to expand...

Thank you, Ginger! :hugs:



Lillian33 said:


> Your mum is in my thoughts LaMere, hope everything goes smoothly :)
> 
> Super cute bumps Lauren & Ditty!!!
> 
> Hmm I'm not so worried about Xmas this year, more so my OH's 19 year old cousin that has decided to get married mid Jan!!!! Not sure I'll be up for a wedding a week after having a baby!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxx

Thank you Lillian! :hugs:


I still haven't heard any update. Am trying really hard not to stress and worry... But it's hard. And now I am feeling sick. Headache and my belly is super tight. I think its just anxiety.... :cry: I just wish my aunt would call and at least let me know which hospital she is in.


----------



## Leinzlove

La Mere: Hugs and Prayers!

Betheney: I was the same... I just had to get out!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've been telling everyone that I'm not taking Matthew anywhere for at least a month or so, but just because it's going to be too cold in January.


----------



## Betheney

I had a few people make nasty comments about general strangers who would be out and about with a newborn and how they're too young and there's too many germs and that it's wrong. So I was terrified of being judged for taking a baby out too early and didn't plan on leaving the house for weeks but like I said after a few days I was BORED!!! LOL. Plus I actually still had things to buy from the super market and things to do. I don't have any family around so it's all up to us to get things done.


----------



## Betheney

Lillian33 said:


> Ha ha the movies, awesome!! You're definitely right though, will take it as it comes - hoping to be like you and it be pretty smooth sailing :thumbup: Hopefully with the early labour rather than the late!!


I had this big harry potter day organised with my girlfriends for the deathly Hallows part 1. we were going to watch all the films first and have lots of games then at 11:30pm leave for the midnight screening. Well my waters broke 6am the morning of the party so I missed our movie marathon, she was born at 30mins past midnight so while my girlfriends were at HP I was squeezing out a baby!! lol. I knew I wouldn't get another chance to see the film because it would be too loud for a newborn so at 7days old we went to our first mums n bubs movie session  it was really fun tho. We just sat up the back and had a breastfeed when we needed. I was so nervous as my first outing on my own with baby. One mum told me she can't believe I was out and about at 7days she was still curled up in bed at that point and all I could think was "really?" I'm just sitting at home twiddling my thumbs. lol. But I easily napped afternoons so that makes a big difference to your state of mind and well being


----------



## Soniamillie01

La mere - thinking of you and your mum.

Christmas dinner wise we normally have chicken as not a fan of turkey and then one other meat, normally beef or lamb. Plus roast potatoes, veg, stuffing, pigs in blankets (sausages in bacon) and Yorkshire puddings. We normally have something to start as well, either soup or prawn cocktail. Pudding wise the tradition is Christmas pudding which is like a sponge based dark cake with fruit and brandy although I could be wrong there as not a huge fan. We normally have something else.

We don't really celebrate big on Christmas Day as my grandfather dies quite close to Christmas so we do it for the children in the family and then we celebrate more on Boxing Day where the whole family, about 30 of us go to my mums. 

I am pleased to stay that's I've nearly done all my Christmas present shopping, probably 2-3 more gifts to buy. We have to start early as wi have a very big family and with baby coming this year it's extra reason to ensure it's done!


----------



## Lilahbear

DittyByrd said:


> If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away.
> 
> We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.
> 
> What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner?
> 
> We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.

We usually have a pretty traditional Christmas dinner of turkey, roast potatoes, brussel sprouts, other veg, stuffing and pigs in blankets. We also usually follow it with Christmas Pudding and cream (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_pudding) or trifle. I LOVE Christmas dinner although it will be a bit different this year as DH decided to go vegetarian earlier this year so it will be me eating turkey on my own. 

La Mere - I hope things go well for your mum! :hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> La mere - thinking of you and your mum.
> 
> Christmas dinner wise we normally have chicken as not a fan of turkey and then one other meat, normally beef or lamb. Plus roast potatoes, veg, stuffing, pigs in blankets (sausages in bacon) and Yorkshire puddings. We normally have something to start as well, either soup or prawn cocktail. Pudding wise the tradition is Christmas pudding which is like a sponge based dark cake with fruit and brandy although I could be wrong there as not a huge fan. We normally have something else.
> 
> We don't really celebrate big on Christmas Day as my grandfather dies quite close to Christmas so we do it for the children in the family and then we celebrate more on Boxing Day where the whole family, about 30 of us go to my mums.
> 
> I am pleased to stay that's I've nearly done all my Christmas present shopping, probably 2-3 more gifts to buy. We have to start early as wi have a very big family and with baby coming this year it's extra reason to ensure it's done!

Wow, you are organised! I really need to start thinking about Christmas presents. My folks are coming to visit at the beginning of December so I need to have everything bought by then so I can send things back up north with them. One of my brothers and his wife also live in Australia so I need to think about presents for them in plenty of time.


----------



## JCh

La Mere said:


> Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3

Prayers sent ur direction La Mere, has it been completed yet? Any update?


----------



## JCh

Went for the 3D yesterday, so crazy to see this little man - and of course he tries to fit his whole fist in his mouth! Feels so surreal but I can't wait to meet him :cloud9: SOOOO happy to have spent the money on this. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby3D1.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









Baby3D2.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - not sure if it's over yet, hoping everything has gone to plan x


----------



## Betheney

Does anyone else get period type pain? I'm getting it daily and it radiates into my back just like with normal period pain. I don't remember this with my first pregnancy. I don't have any round ligament pain at all. Just this period type pain.


----------



## JCh

Betheney said:


> Does anyone else get period type pain? I'm getting it daily and it radiates into my back just like with normal period pain. I don't remember this with my first pregnancy. I don't have any round ligament pain at all. Just this period type pain.

I had been getting this pain but I think I've got the round ligament pain starting now since it feels like I've pulled all the muscles around my pelvis - baby is also laying transverse really low.... Hope he moves soon and it helps....


----------



## Betheney

yeah i know it's not round ligament pain but it all happens in that area. I'm sure at the moment baby is lying low and tranverse... it did cross my mind that i think the pain only happens when baby is low and transverse but i'm not 100% sure. I'll have to pay closer attention to when the pain strikes again as to where it feels like the baby is.


----------



## mellywelly

I've been having period pains for months. They are only mild and every now and again, so I've just ignored it


----------



## gingermango

DittyByrd said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away.
> 
> We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.
> 
> What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner?
> 
> We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.
> 
> Traditional christmas dinner in the UK is turkey but some people have other meats :) we have turkey, potatoes, veg, stuffing and pigs in blankets :) then christmas pudding with custard nom nom nom.
> 
> We go to the in-laws for christmas dinner every year and then stay over night, luckily they only live 7 miles away so not a problem if labour starts, although my mil has said Ill be sitting on a plastic sheet just incase my waters go pmsl
> 
> Thinking of your mum la mere, hope all goes well xxClick to expand...
> 
> What is Christmas pudding?Click to expand...

Erm... Im not really a fan but its like a heavy moist spongey cake with mixed fruit in it thats steamed and traditionally has rum or brandy in it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_pudding


----------



## La Mere

JCh said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just found out that my mom is having to have surgery this afternoon because of a bulged disc that is pressing on her spinal cord. If I could ask you all to please say a few prayers for her. Her name is Anna. She's really scared and so am I. Thank you in advance, girls. <3
> 
> Prayers sent ur direction La Mere, has it been completed yet? Any update?Click to expand...

My mom called me this morning. She said her back doesn't hurt anymore, but is still numb from the waist down. She told me that they are putting the surgery off for right now, but will be doing a spinal tap to get cord fluid and do more blood work to see if there is another option other than surgery. Thank you all so much for your prayers and thoughts! :hugs:



Leinzlove said:


> La Mere: Hugs and Prayers!
> 
> Betheney: I was the same... I just had to get out!

Thnk you leniz!



Soniamillie01 said:


> La mere - thinking of you and your mum.
> 
> Christmas dinner wise we normally have chicken as not a fan of turkey and then one other meat, normally beef or lamb. Plus roast potatoes, veg, stuffing, pigs in blankets (sausages in bacon) and Yorkshire puddings. We normally have something to start as well, either soup or prawn cocktail. Pudding wise the tradition is Christmas pudding which is like a sponge based dark cake with fruit and brandy although I could be wrong there as not a huge fan. We normally have something else.
> 
> We don't really celebrate big on Christmas Day as my grandfather dies quite close to Christmas so we do it for the children in the family and then we celebrate more on Boxing Day where the whole family, about 30 of us go to my mums.
> 
> I am pleased to stay that's I've nearly done all my Christmas present shopping, probably 2-3 more gifts to buy. We have to start early as wi have a very big family and with baby coming this year it's extra reason to ensure it's done!

Thank you, Sonia!



Lilahbear said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> If I can travel, we'll be spending Thanksgiving with my parents; They live about 3hrs away. If not, we'll go to in-laws who are about 45min away.
> 
> We always spend Christmas Eve by ourselves and go to the in-laws on Christmas Day for presents and dinner. We'll more than likely do that again this year unless I just don't feel up to it. Christmas is 3 weeks before my due date.
> 
> What do you ladies in the UK usually have for Christmas dinner?
> 
> We generally one or two meats including turkey/ham/lamb/beef with some sort of potatoes and vegetables. Don't forget rolls and appetizers. Of course, lots of desserts. My mom makes a killer apple pie that slays me warmed with vanilla bean ice cream.
> 
> We usually have a pretty traditional Christmas dinner of turkey, roast potatoes, brussel sprouts, other veg, stuffing and pigs in blankets. We also usually follow it with Christmas Pudding and cream (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_pudding) or trifle. I LOVE Christmas dinner although it will be a bit different this year as DH decided to go vegetarian earlier this year so it will be me eating turkey on my own.
> 
> La Mere - I hope things go well for your mum! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, Lilah!



BlossomJ said:


> La Mere - not sure if it's over yet, hoping everything has gone to plan x

Thanks, Blossom!


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad that she updated you La Mere! Maybe they can find an alternative way to help her back. :hugs: Still keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## Kaiecee

La mere 
I'm happy she's not in pain and u can breathe a little I hope they find an alternative :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to the in laws no Internet will be back Monday ill be posting pics of the crib this week coming since they finally put it togeather this morning while dh let me sleep :) going to be buying some baby bottles and other stuff missing and getting McDonald's today I've been craving it just like my pistachio ice cream last night :)


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - Glad it's not as bad & hoping they work something out so surgery isn't needed.

Kaiecee - Pistachio icecream = yuck yuck yuck! Each to their own though, glad you enjoyed it :)


----------



## BlossomJ

.... Christmas pudding however, Mmmmmmm!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Glad that she updated you La Mere! Maybe they can find an alternative way to help her back. :hugs: Still keeping her in my thoughts!

:hugs: thank you zo much, sassy!



Kaiecee said:


> La mere
> I'm happy she's not in pain and u can breathe a little I hope they find an alternative :)

Thank you, Kaiecee. I am glad to, I'll be even happier when she tells me she can move her legs again.



BlossomJ said:


> La Mere - Glad it's not as bad & hoping they work something out so surgery isn't needed.
> 
> Kaiecee - Pistachio icecream = yuck yuck yuck! Each to their own though, glad you enjoyed it :)

Thank you, Blossom. :hugs:

And thank you to all of you girls for your thoughts, prayers and wishes! :hugs: <3


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Going to the in laws no Internet will be back Monday ill be posting pics of the crib this week coming since they finally put it togeather this morning while dh let me sleep :) going to be buying some baby bottles and other stuff missing and getting McDonald's today I've been craving it just like my pistachio ice cream last night :)

I used to love pistachio ice cream as a kid! You just took me back 25 yrs.


----------



## DittyByrd

Betheney said:


> Does anyone else get period type pain? I'm getting it daily and it radiates into my back just like with normal period pain. I don't remember this with my first pregnancy. I don't have any round ligament pain at all. Just this period type pain.

I've been getting some crampiness in the lower left round ligament zone near my pubic bone but it's not the same as round ligament pain nor does it feel like uterine contraction.

I've also been having some sharp brief pains in my vagina that I attribute to pulling and stretching. I would be more worried about it if I didn't just have that huge work-up for the discharge. From what I read some vaginal pain is normal as baby grows.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have really odd vagibal pain. It's not really internal, more external like in the lip area, sorry tmi. If feels like a spot under the skin or something but there's nothing there. I can feel it though even when just lying here.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

What I have are like somebody is pinching my ovary. Very quick, not all the time, but bothersome when it does happen. Not external pain though.

I'm literally over doing it today. Been shopping since early morning, came back did kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, living room, every thing! Even re organized closet... windows are all clean. And later i'm going to do all the laundry I can find. I think i'm going nuts...


----------



## Hunnibunni113

I'm new to this site.. and this is the only one that really caught my attention. Were having a blue jellybean Gavin Dewayne :) if anyone can tell me about how to work this site it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DittyByrd

Hunnibunni113 said:


> I'm new to this site.. and this is the only one that really caught my attention. Were having a blue jellybean Gavin Dewayne :) if anyone can tell me about how to work this site it would be greatly appreciated.

Welcome and congrats on your baby boy!

Crash Course:

Now that you have posted on this forum, every time you log in and click on User CP (control panel) or on "Unread posts/threads" any new posts will show up. 
Any other forums you comment in result in an automatic subscription to other posts in the thread. You can click unsubscribe at any minute and receive no further updates.
You can search for forums via key word via the search bar (i.e. "spotting 25 weeks") or, like I do, pick a few in the Forum Jump category. I like 2nd trimester (soon to be third!), Labor & Birth, and Pregnancy Club. There will be multiple posts under those headings. Click what interests you and feel free to comment.
When you want to create a new thread under a certain forum, say, Second Trimester, simply click on add new thread, add a title, and type away.
To add an image, click on advanced settings within the reply post and look for the image upload or link buttons.

It's quite easy once you get the hang of it. We're a great group of women who are very open to talking about ANYTHING related or not related to pregnancy.


----------



## Lillian33

Welcome Hunnibunni!


----------



## brieri1

Is anyone else feeling really unattractive? My husband has taken a non-initiating approach to the physical side of our relationship since I started showing, too, which isn't helping me feel any better about my body. I just feel so bulky and clumsy and awkward. And the fact that my husband won't try and get me in the mood just makes me feel like he sees those things too.


----------



## Betheney

i love pregnant women and pregnant bellies, i think they are GORGEOUS!! it takes every ounce of strength that i have to not rub them and want to cuddle them. So naturally i love my body when i'm pregnant. Early second tri i start to feel a little down because i just look really really fat. But now i have a proper big bump i'm back to loving how i look.

My hubby on the other hand i know doesn't feel the same way and yes it does feel crap sometimes. But i think most of the time he's just indifferent to the belly.


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - My DH is the same. It really got me down for a while with my last pregnancy. We had a long talk about it & he said he actually found my bump really sexy. Turns out he was just being thoughtful as he was never sure how I be feeling & didn't want me to feel as though he was pestering me all the time. I do believe him as well, as it was obvious when I gave him any kind of signals, that he was in fact very up for it! It was a bit of a pain, as I totally know what you mean - it's nicer if DH doesn't seem like he has to be persuaded every time! & when your self confidence is a bit low, sometimes it would help massively to have him initiate. I kind of get where they're coming from though & do think it's sweet.

Have a talk with him maybe? I guess some men feel a bit weird about bumps - Betheny I'm sorry your DH isn't as crazy about it as you. I'm sure a lot of men are like my DH though.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I feel very self-concious, I was before I fell pregnant and now sometimes have it again, although I have learnt to deal with it. Well before being pregnant that was. DH says he finds be more attractive now although I haven't changed much body wise. 

I'm off work today as have developed a nasty head cold. My head is pounding, all my synoses (sp?) are blocked and I just feel all bunged up. Hope it goes by tomorrow as have a bday spa day planned. X


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> I feel very self-concious, I was before I fell pregnant and now sometimes have it again, although I have learnt to deal with it. Well before being pregnant that was. DH says he finds be more attractive now although I haven't changed much body wise.
> 
> I'm off work today as have developed a nasty head cold. My head is pounding, all my synoses (sp?) are blocked and I just feel all bunged up. Hope it goes by tomorrow as have a bday spa day planned. X

Hope you get a good rest today & feel loads better tomorrow Sonia, rest up!!

x


----------



## ARuppe716

I personally feel unattractive... I feel clumsy and big and get frustrated dressing myself. However DH thinks I'm gorgeous and sexy. I feel bad because I want nothing to do with the physical stuff. I think he's pretty much come to terms with the fact that there won't. E much dtd until well after baby is here. I wish I felt more up to it but have absolutely no desire. I sometimes feel horrible because I'm denying my husband tht intimacy...


----------



## BlossomJ

Sonia - Hope you improve today & manage to enjoy tomorrow x

ARuppe - Try not to feel bad. We don't dtd as much as usual at the moment & although it's still fairly regularly, we hardly ever did it for ages after DS was born as I took ages to heal properly & we just wanted to sleep if we had a baby free minute!

It's not forever & I'm sure he knows that, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Little J

hello ladies!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I had fun and my sister got to my house yesterday from out of state!

my only complaint from the weekend is i had REALLY swollen fingers/hands :nope:

It hurt to slightly bend them. We were at a friends house for a football party and i found myself eating chips with dip and green lives, i figured the salt is what did me in.... and drinking water only made it worse!

Well i know not to do that again!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My poor hubby loves my bump! Every time i get really done up he tells me how beautifuli am and that im "glowing" lol i hate that word... Even when im in my sweatpants and t shirt hes still trying to get a peice but im just not in the mood and tk be honest..it kinda hurts which is why i dont want to do it. I feel bad tho, but just not in the mood.


----------



## JCh

brieri1 said:


> Is anyone else feeling really unattractive? My husband has taken a non-initiating approach to the physical side of our relationship since I started showing, too, which isn't helping me feel any better about my body. I just feel so bulky and clumsy and awkward. And the fact that my husband won't try and get me in the mood just makes me feel like he sees those things too.

DH hasn't even attempted to get frisky in ages... I'll hint at it but he just never wants to.... Not sure if it's something going on with them psychologically...?
I'm going to have to tell him he needs to do it soon, or I might burst!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you Blossom!

Nikki- I'm right there with you...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea it wont be forever! Hang in there! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I really felt like the last couple of weeks I'd 'popped' & was really looking pregnant now, but I just took a bump pic & I'm a bit deflated. Just looks like I've eaten too much!

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/Facebook/Test/284132_10152170822035271_1274123037_n.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe its coming dont worry blossom! Ur so tiny so thats expected :) i do see a bump coming tho!


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw thanks Nikki. I know it's a pathetic effort at a bump (no offence to my little jelly bean) but that makes me feel a little better :)

I'm thankful that I've not filled out with fluid like I did with DS, but I'd still like the baby bump. Guess I'm never satisfied!


----------



## snowangel187

Dh is annoyed that there's no bd'ing for the rest of pregnancy. Hes actually very attracted to my current stage of pregnancy. He said its not fair that the sexy prego is coming out and I'm shut off. :rofl: I told him to talk to my dr. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Tomorrow is third tri. :happydance: anybody else's heartburn getting ridiculous??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Tomorrow is third tri. :happydance: anybody else's heartburn getting ridiculous??

Mine is beginning. :dohh:


----------



## JCh

snowangel187 said:


> Tomorrow is third tri. :happydance: anybody else's heartburn getting ridiculous??

Yep! Been getting it off and on for a couple weeks - Drinking a small glass of milk seems to be the best option as I HATE chewing tums.... Tastes like chalk!


----------



## Hunnibunni113

snowangel187 said:


> Tomorrow is third tri. :happydance: anybody else's heartburn getting ridiculous??

omg yes for the past 3 nights it has woken me up at 4 am and meds the dr prescribed me are starting not to work they only give me 2 a day and it only last for 4 hours now. very frustrating. i actually threw up last night and had a rice crispie and milk a few hours before bed and still got heart burn with nothing on my stomach. everyone says Little Gavin is going to come out with a head full of hair lol however i was born bald all the way up to kindergarden.


----------



## Hunnibunni113

ok beings how im a new user a i just reached the minimum amount of post for a signiture can someone please tell me how to get the cute signitures like you all have?? they are just so dag on adorable!!


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> Is anyone else feeling really unattractive? My husband has taken a non-initiating approach to the physical side of our relationship since I started showing, too, which isn't helping me feel any better about my body. I just feel so bulky and clumsy and awkward. And the fact that my husband won't try and get me in the mood just makes me feel like he sees those things too.

Last night I broke down sobbing with my DH because I said he doesn't find me attractive anymore. We've got doctor's orders not to BD, I've got a red nose from a cold (I think), and of course, there's the belly. I told him I didn't want him to turn to some woman on the internet. LOL. Irrational but that's hormones for you.

Self-esteem issues were pervasive before pregnancy, so I am fighting a battle every day.


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> I personally feel unattractive... I feel clumsy and big and get frustrated dressing myself. However DH thinks I'm gorgeous and sexy. I feel bad because I want nothing to do with the physical stuff. I think he's pretty much come to terms with the fact that there won't. E much dtd until well after baby is here. I wish I felt more up to it but have absolutely no desire. I sometimes feel horrible because I'm denying my husband tht intimacy...

I thought about how awkward it was for me to put on socks and shoes this morning. And how much worse it will get!


----------



## JCh

Hunnibunni113 said:


> ok beings how im a new user a i just reached the minimum amount of post for a signiture can someone please tell me how to get the cute signitures like you all have?? they are just so dag on adorable!!

There is a limit where u can only have up to 5 i believe - this includes using the little emoticons.... If u click on the boxes of the tickers u like, u can go make one through the site - it will give u a URL that u can copy and paste into ur signature on the USER CP page. U can also check that it worked by previewing it. Hope that helps...


----------



## JCh

There are lots of other things u can do to satisfy him and it might help to take the initiative on something like that. Even just snuggling for a bit or getting into a makeout session or something. Obviously depending on ur preferences u could give oral or get him to play with u there....? 
Apparently after discussing with DH when Dr Drew was talking about men using porn.... I don't feel quite so awkward about it all.... They watch it to get off, yes but it's not anything in comparison to u and it's just something they've always done. They usually don't even want to do the things they watch, it's just something that hits their fancy.


----------



## brieri1

Thanks for all the replies ladies. You've definitely helped me feel less alone. If I initiate, he does go for it, but it doesn't help much. My husband doesn't watch porn or masturbate, so it isn't like he shouldn't be in the mood on his own. I don't even know what to say if I were to talk to him about it. And he's sick right now, so he's not even interested if I initiate at the moment. The last time we had sex was last Wednesday, and after I started everything, he was very into it. Its just so hard to feel attractive right now. And it doesn't help that I'm not sleeping much anymore because Lilah thinks that waking me up at 2 in the morning to pee and then keeping me awake for some playtime is the bee's knees.


----------



## JCh

brieri1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies ladies. You've definitely helped me feel less alone. If I initiate, he does go for it, but it doesn't help much. My husband doesn't watch porn or masturbate, so it isn't like he shouldn't be in the mood on his own. I don't even know what to say if I were to talk to him about it. And he's sick right now, so he's not even interested if I initiate at the moment. The last time we had sex was last Wednesday, and after I started everything, he was very into it. Its just so hard to feel attractive right now. And it doesn't help that I'm not sleeping much anymore because Lilah thinks that waking me up at 2 in the morning to pee and then keeping me awake for some playtime is the bee's knees.

Maybe buy a cute little nightie/ teddy? Might help to feel a bit sexier, some cute new panties?


----------



## jrowenj

ladies. i feel soooo lost because I haven't been keeping up with the thread!!! Today is my 2 year wedding anniversary! I love my hubby sooo much! We have been spending every minute of every day renovating the house so we can finish before the baby arrives. So, we took Sunday off in honor of our annivesary and we just vegged on the couch and watched movies and tv and we made a yummy dinner together. It was perfect!

To the women talking about not feeling attractive. I know what ya mean! It's hard to get naked and strut your stuff with a belly that is holding your baby in it!!! 

Speaking of baby bumps... my baby must have gotten really big over the past couple days because i have been very uncomfortable :cry: it feels like he is all lumped up on one side and under my ribs... i dont know how i am gonna last 12 more weeks !


----------



## Little J

happy anniversary jrow!

im wondering if LO is getting bigger too... i keep feeling more pressure and i can totally tell when he flips position bc it gets tight/pressure in my tummy for like a few seconds.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Last night hubby wanted some, can you believe it? I was exhausted crampy legs and just wanted to sleep after acting like a cleaning maniac all day long! I had to look for an exit... because it seemed like he wanted me to help with my hands... so I had to joke around and said with my fake southern accent: "I reckon I ain't wanting no participation with the awakening of 'em fainted... fainted mushroom of yours..." He just cracked up and said "Oh, are we having a 'King of the Hill' play role kinda thing?.." Hahaha, I managed to sleep away after without helping xD But i'm sure i'm gonna have to accept sooner or later, and it's his birthday saturday... I can't say no now LOL hahaha.


----------



## Little J

i had THE best sex dream lastnight with hubby..... i told him we should re-enact it tn, haha I think saying that def. made his monday :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> happy anniversary jrow!
> 
> im wondering if LO is getting bigger too... i keep feeling more pressure and i can totally tell when he flips position bc it gets tight/pressure in my tummy for like a few seconds.

omg i feel these flips too! Its so crazy!!!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> ladies. i feel soooo lost because I haven't been keeping up with the thread!!! Today is my 2 year wedding anniversary! I love my hubby sooo much! We have been spending every minute of every day renovating the house so we can finish before the baby arrives. So, we took Sunday off in honor of our annivesary and we just vegged on the couch and watched movies and tv and we made a yummy dinner together. It was perfect!
> 
> To the women talking about not feeling attractive. I know what ya mean! It's hard to get naked and strut your stuff with a belly that is holding your baby in it!!!
> 
> Speaking of baby bumps... my baby must have gotten really big over the past couple days because i have been very uncomfortable :cry: it feels like he is all lumped up on one side and under my ribs... i dont know how i am gonna last 12 more weeks !

Hey Jamie, a trick I HAD to use since baby was killing me with where he was sitting... Go down on all fours... U could even lower urself so ur arms are bent and elbows resting on the floor, sway a little back and forth - this will move baby around so if they're in a really bad position - u can get relief and rotate them out of it. It worked amazingly and I will keep this as my trick until I deliver I'm sure....
Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## jrowenj

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ladies. i feel soooo lost because I haven't been keeping up with the thread!!! Today is my 2 year wedding anniversary! I love my hubby sooo much! We have been spending every minute of every day renovating the house so we can finish before the baby arrives. So, we took Sunday off in honor of our annivesary and we just vegged on the couch and watched movies and tv and we made a yummy dinner together. It was perfect!
> 
> To the women talking about not feeling attractive. I know what ya mean! It's hard to get naked and strut your stuff with a belly that is holding your baby in it!!!
> 
> Speaking of baby bumps... my baby must have gotten really big over the past couple days because i have been very uncomfortable :cry: it feels like he is all lumped up on one side and under my ribs... i dont know how i am gonna last 12 more weeks !
> 
> Hey Jamie, a trick I HAD to use since baby was killing me with where he was sitting... Go down on all fours... U could even lower urself so ur arms are bent and elbows resting on the floor, sway a little back and forth - this will move baby around so if they're in a really bad position - u can get relief and rotate them out of it. It worked amazingly and I will keep this as my trick until I deliver I'm sure....
> Congrats on the anniversary!Click to expand...

omg thank you!!! He was lodged ALL day yesterday and it was horrible!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Can u believe we're hitting 3rd tri!!


----------



## gingermango

Lol I spent over half an hour trying to cut my toe nails last night, then hubby came home and said I should have waited and he would have done it, eww can't imagine letting him do that haha although I am having to let dd paint them for me!

I love my bump but hate the way this pregnancy has affected my hair and skin :( definitly not feeling like im attactive or blooming in the slightest!

26 weeks today :) have spent most of the day crossing my legs as this is the point my waters went with dd but so far all is fine :)


----------



## mellywelly

Had a midwife appt today. Bump measuring 27-27.5, so right on track. Only got to hear about 3 secs of heartbeat as bump did not like the Doppler and kept kicking it! 

I can't remember the last time I felt attractive, I just feel fat and old and I'm really starting to look like my mother! I've not asked dh if he finds me more or less attractive with a bump, will ask him later! 

I've started with heartburn and nausea again, not sure what's happening? 

I had a lovely dream about a bit of a session with Alan Davis (from Jonathan creek). Dh said he's going to get an Alan mask, and see if it puts me in the mood!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha I had a sex dream the other night about hubby, except he had these muscles not like HUGE muscles but muscles.. I wont lie my hubby has some tub, but I love him either way but I told him about my dream and now he thinks he needs to get huge muscles and diet.. wtf.. maybe he feels unattractive because I havent been feeling it lately??? Poor thing.. Our anniversary is in 2 weeks (october 15th). I gotta do something for him! :/


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahaha I had a sex dream the other night about hubby, except he had these muscles not like HUGE muscles but muscles.. I wont lie my hubby has some tub, but I love him either way but I told him about my dream and now he thinks he needs to get huge muscles and diet.. wtf.. maybe he feels unattractive because I havent been feeling it lately??? Poor thing.. Our anniversary is in 2 weeks (october 15th). I gotta do something for him! :/

awww... what if you bought him an Ab Machine for your anniversary as a joke? hahahaha!!!! just kidding lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahaha I had a sex dream the other night about hubby, except he had these muscles not like HUGE muscles but muscles.. I wont lie my hubby has some tub, but I love him either way but I told him about my dream and now he thinks he needs to get huge muscles and diet.. wtf.. maybe he feels unattractive because I havent been feeling it lately??? Poor thing.. Our anniversary is in 2 weeks (october 15th). I gotta do something for him! :/

Our anniversary is Oct 15 too! We didn't think things through haha, first my bday, then his and then anniversary. Our kitty's bday is the same day too! LOL


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy anniversary jrow.

I asked DH if he found me more or less attractive now, he said, typical male response I'm attracted to you either way. Ha ha! He then asked me if I was more or less attracted to him. I said that's a tough one as hormones up and down but in general more but don't get a chance to bd as too shattered. He just laughed and said well it is your bday tomorrow ;) ha ha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

LOL october seems to be the best time for weddings.. his parents is Oct 1st. ours is the 15th and his brother will be getting married in 2014... the week in between us :) Love it!



omg jrowenj, the ab machine would be awesome!!! but we already have one lol. in fact his parents bought us the chuck norris total gym hahahah... which we NEVER use!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think they don't really look at us as being attractive or not, they just think about the baby. Hubby did comment that. I told him that soon enough Matthew's head might be going down, and that I wondered how they could stand being that way for so long. And he told me not to tell him stuff like that, that in his mind it was all better to think that whenever he was in me he might be hitting Matthew's feet instead of his head.


----------



## DittyByrd

DeeDee - 100 days! Woohoo!

I had a great/awful dream last night. DH and I BD'd despite doctor's orders and it was great and wild and passionate...until pieces of the baby started to come out. It was horrific and shook me this morning. I was telling DH about it and he told me to stop because it was obviously upsetting me. I told him nightmares about the baby's health are common.

I had a very quiet morning with baby and was worrying. I just ate 2 cookies and the bean is kicking up a storm. No response to the apple I ate earlier. This kind is going to have a sweet tooth!


----------



## DittyByrd

Last night I was reading some post-partum support threads and there were some very obvious cries for help from women with PPD. It really scared me how desperate they sounded and one was even talk about how she hates her baby when she looks at him.

I am so nervous that I will have PPD, not bond with my baby, not love my baby, or resent him/her for ruining the life I had before. I think this is a normal array of emotions, no?

Anyone else???


----------



## mellywelly

I just asked dh and it's a deffinate LESS attractive when pregnant! 

I'm sure I had pnd with ds, somedays I would just wrap myself in a blanket, and leave him to play by himself on the floor, it was really sad, I would just look at him and not be bothered about him. It took a long time to feel ok again, I just wished I had sought our some help. If I even start to feel that way this time, I'm straight to the gp! 

I don't think I realised how much I did care until he got pneumonia and was very seriously ill in hospital, he kept setting alarms off as his oxygen got so low, his skin was gray and he was just about unconscious for the 1st 24 hours. It was very very scary and I never want to go through anything like that again!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - sorry to hear about the dream.

I do worry about PND but think it's best to surrond yourself with as much of a support network as possible. I'll still be here offering support and probably looking for support at all hours of the day and night post delivery so we'll all still have each other. I also think it's much more commonly understood and appreciated these days than perhaps in before and midwives are trained to spot the signs. I think if faced with it it's best to ask for support early on and talk about how you're feeling.

I'm sure we'll be fine as we have each other x


----------



## darkstar

OH and I still get frisky but this baby decides to go into a kicking frenzy whenever I am in the mood.. its very distracting.

OH has started smoking again. He does it outside but I still smell it on him and it revolts me. The poor guy can't even get oral at the moment because he tastes like an ashtray and it makes me throw up. His fault I figure


----------



## mellywelly

darkstar said:


> OH and I still get frisky but this baby decides to go into a kicking frenzy whenever I am in the mood.. its very distracting.
> 
> OH has started smoking again. He does it outside but I still smell it on him and it revolts me. The poor guy can't even get oral at the moment because he tastes like an ashtray and it makes me throw up. His fault I figure

Exactly, don't feel sorry for him! He has to choose which is most important to him!


----------



## ARuppe716

Omg Melly- I've been thinking I look like my mom, too!!

I get worried about ppd as well. Last summer and fall I had some anxiety and depression that was bad enough I needed medication. I have been off the mess for almost a year and feel fine with the exception of an occasional small panic attack but I can call
Myself from that. I just worry that I'll have problems but I know I have a great family who will support and help.


----------



## JCh

ARuppe716 said:


> Omg Melly- I've been thinking I look like my mom, too!!
> 
> I get worried about ppd as well. Last summer and fall I had some anxiety and depression that was bad enough I needed medication. I have been off the mess for almost a year and feel fine with the exception of an occasional small panic attack but I can call
> Myself from that. I just worry that I'll have problems but I know I have a great family who will support and help.

Good to let family members know u want them to look out for u on it.... Good for DH to know the signs since u probably won't be in the right state of mind to know urself...


----------



## Lilahbear

PND scares me too. I have suffered from depression and anxiety in the past as well and I know that makes me more suceptible, but it is in my medical notes and DH has said he is going to keep an eye on me and make me get help if I need it. Hopefully I will be fine as I have been feeling good over the past year or so and my depression and anxiety was mainly tied up with a bad break up. I have a friend who is going through PND at the moment and it has been awful for her. She was very resistant to meds as she was breastfeeding, but has finally given in and I think they are really helping.

I asked DH if he still found me attractive and he said yes, and that my changing body is just another stage of me which I thought was a lovely thing to say.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm sorry I haven't been around much. I was in the hospital this weekend with terrible chest pains and left arm pain. I guess it was all from the brochitis, and me and Boop are okay, but they did say I have ANOTHER UTI and put me on another anitibiotic. Just trying to get through the days... sigh

We were in the ER for so long, we missed our special date DH had planned :cry: He had gotten me tickets to see Celtic Thunder for their only CT appearance.


----------



## Lilahbear

duckytwins said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. I was in the hospital this weekend with terrible chest pains and left arm pain. I guess it was all from the brochitis, and me and Boop are okay, but they did say I have ANOTHER UTI and put me on another anitibiotic. Just trying to get through the days... sigh
> 
> We were in the ER for so long, we missed our special date DH had planned :cry: He had gotten me tickets to see Celtic Thunder for their only CT appearance.

Sorry to hear that! Hope you are beginning to feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Happy anniversary to you and DH Jrow :flower:

Blosson, such a cute bump, you're teeny but your little one is definitely in there!!

So sorry about your dream Ditty, that sounds awaful. The PND thing is really scary, but I guess best to stay as calm as possible about the possibility before the birth and do your best to deal if and when it happens (hopefully wont!). Sonia is right, we'll have each other to talk too :hugs::hugs:

Ducky you poor love, I really hope you feel better soon, what a rough run you have had, boop will be totally worth it all in a few months though :)

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! 6 pages to catch up on today! 

Happy Anniversary Jrowen!!!

Welcome Hunnibunni! I think you'll find a wonderful bunch of women here! I know I always love coming in and chatting and seeing what is new with everyone. 

Ducky - I'm so sorry you were in the hospital and hope you are feeling better. I hate that you had to miss Celtic Thunder. I've heard some of their music and like them. My mom watches them every time they show them through the PBS station. She really loves them. Her and I would love to be able to go see Celtic Woman live. They were up in Atlanta once but we couldn't make it. Have you heard any of their music? Those women have the most beautiful voices and I love all the music. 

Some days I feel really uncomfortable but thankfully for the most part, I feel pretty good as I have found some great cheap clothes that fit my bump nicely. I have found that the tighter fitting maternity shirts do more for making us look less like a giant sack. lol! 

DH loves my "big 'ol belly" (his words) lol! He makes me laugh when he says that ... then he usually rubs it like crazy. I like my bump this time as with DD I was just a huge whale. lol! I'm taking better care of myself and starting out 20lbs lighter than the first time helps too! haha! 

So we had an interesting day. We went down to the inlaws today. DH had to take something to his brother. DD and I stayed down at DH's aunt's house while he went to see his brother (They live next door to each other and MIL lives in the house next to him). So DH went over to his mom's and she started in on some drama ... some was about another family member but then she started in about me. Her and my SIL (not sure I should call her that anymore as my BIL left her and asked for the engagement ring back) ... they were mad because while at DD's birthday party, her son was a maniac ... nothing out of the ordinary and she cannot control him ... but I don't put up with that. He had one of those pool noodles and kept hitting people and stuff in my house after he had been told not to and his mom took it away. He went and got it back and started beating my house up again so I took it away from him and said you cannot have this anymore. I put it away and right after they left. Come to find out, they were upset because I had actually done something instead of "don't do that" ... I can't stand parents like that. PARENT your children. So MIL was complaining that I was singling this little boy out and blah blah .... DH just said she needed to can it and that she was just looking for more drama to start with me. MIL shut up very quickly. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! She should know better by now then to start in with him because he doesn't play her stupid games anymore. DH has had to get on to this little boy before in front of everyone because his mother REFUSES to control him. He is a menace. I can't stand the kid and we were happy when they left. I was enjoying my niece (BIL's daughter with his :shrug: ex girlfriend now .... I can't keep up with the drama they have.) she and this boy are half siblings (different fathers) so I was sad to see her go. I don't get to see my niece a lot and she is just precious however seeing her brother go was awesome as he was driving everyone crazy! Oh well ... what can you do!


----------



## Betheney

I openly tell kids off all the time. They look at you horrified. I could care less if the parents are around (usually they aren't) but if their child is in danger of hurting my child or if they're being mean then I'm going to tell them off. Most of the time parents dont realise their childs behavior is upsetting people and once you tell their kid off they step in and make sure it doesnt happen again. 

it's also hard because all kids have different boundaries. Eva had a lot less than my friends kids. So when I'm at their house she's doing all these things that I dont know are wrong. like playing with a curtain or pressing buttons on a dishwasher. My friend kindly asks Eva to not do that and then a realise that behaviour is unacceptable in their house and I have to keep an eye on Eva near those things 

At day care the other day one little girl was annoyed Eva kept holding my phone so she pushed Eva in the face, I quickly told her that she is not to hurt others. Then when she went to do it again the carer was on the other side of the room and my instinct just kicked in and I grabbed the little girls wrist before she had a chance of reaching Eva's face. I was shocked and wondered if I did the wrong thing. I grabbed another child!!!! I was protecting Eva but I still can't stop thinking about it and wondering if I crossed the line.


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh no I think I would have totally stepped in with a situation like that! Definitely defending your child. 

Sadly this mother was sitting right there watching her child try and destroy my house ... this is her way of telling him to stop ... very soft voice - "Cohen stop that." She will do this A HUNDRED times and never step in to do something. He never listens to her because he knows she won't do anything to actually stop the behavior like taking whatever it is away or any other way of averting him from disaster. She will watch him kick, hit, destroy whatever ... when we were down at the inlaws before, he was jumping all over the furniture and everyone kept telling him to get down ... he just laughed harder and went for it. Even his mom was saying Cohen we don't jump on furniture. Stop. He had kicked toys around earlier that I got after him about and he had this pool noodle earlier in the day before someone got it and put it in DD's room ... then he went in and got it again and started terrorizing everything and I really had just had enough. So I simply said no we are going to put this away now. Took it out of his hands and put it where it went. MIL told DH that I "yanked it away and made him fall down" .... :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: DH called her on her bs and told her to shut it. :haha::haha::haha: Years ago I probably would have been furious with her little crazed rant but she has been doing this for .... nearly the entire time DH and I have been together and now it is something to laugh at. She is a crazy woman and we leave her to her craziness. DH doesn't even like to be around her ... and it is HIS mom. Sad sad. 

And to me if we are at someones house and they have different rules, like you mentioned, it wouldn't bother me if someone asked her to not do that or even let me know that they have different rules so I can make sure she is behaving her best. It does frustrate me to see parents who can't grow a pair when they have to be parents. I'm not saying you have to go hard core and make the kids afraid of you, but learn when they need guidance and teach them right from wrong ... and not destroy peoples houses. :haha: This boy is 5 and DH is pretty tolerant of children but he cannot stand this boy.


----------



## Betheney

Happy anniversary JRow ours is on the 10th!!!

As for the PND I'm not worried about getting it because I am not really at risk and am not really a depression person. But with DD I had the baby blues for 48hours everyone says they last a day and I got 2 days and they were seriously the worst two days ever!!! They were just so sad.

I feel so much sympathy for women with PND being a mummy was the best time of my life, I can't imagine being sad every single day. I hope we're here enough to support those mothers who might be going through it and they get help asap so they can be happy again


----------



## sassy_mom

I definitely think that we can be a big help to one another. Most important rule to remember: ASK FOR HELP! You aren't a failure because of it and it doesn't make you less of a mother!!! Definitely surround yourself with a big support group for just in case! 

It really is such a wonderful thing to have so many wonderful people here. Even though some of us are miles and miles, just reading the words on the page and having already been through this time together, it really feels like there is someone right there to help you through everything! I cannot wait to see all these beautiful new :baby: of ours!


----------



## brieri1

Today I booked the hotel we are going to stay in for the first few days of November until my husband can check out of the marine corps. Blew my mind that we are getting so close. 33 days left! You know what else blows my mind? 95 days until my due date. So insane. I am 3 days away from being precisely 3 months away from my due date and 4 days away from the third trimester. I guess my mind is just blown today all around, lol.


----------



## sassy_mom

I know!! It is so awesome that we are getting so close! I just can't believe the time is flying so quickly!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I know!! It is so awesome that we are getting so close! I just can't believe the time is flying so quickly!!!!

It is crazy how fast it's going now. Even tho I feel like it drags some days because of bedrest. I remember just counting the days and praying I'd make it to V-day and tomorrow third tri begins. Crazy!! Although with the excitement comes stress since we are due so close to the holidays.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I know!! It is so awesome that we are getting so close! I just can't believe the time is flying so quickly!!!!
> 
> It is crazy how fast it's going now. Even tho I feel like it drags some days because of bedrest. I remember just counting the days and praying I'd make it to V-day and tomorrow third tri begins. Crazy!! Although with the excitement comes stress since we are due so close to the holidays.Click to expand...


I think I was counting down the days until I no longer stayed hugging the porcelain throne. UGH! That was the part that was so slow ... now everything is racing by! Is anyone else having a baby shower this month? Mine is on the 20th. I'm so excited!


----------



## Betheney

Naaaaaw i'm probably going to avoid the thread during baby shower month as i'll be so incredibly jealous on the inside. haha! i had 2 baby showers with Eva and just decided not to have one for no.2 I know there's no set in stone rule and i have never judged a woman who has had a baby shower for their no.2 but i just don't feel it's right for us. I do have one friend however who insists on visiting and making a baby shower with just the two of us and that we're going to eat cheese and drink alcohol free wine all day. lol. She's a hoot.

It's true that time is flying by!!! i'm 26+4, i mean seriously! when did that happen????? I'm so excited to reach 3rd Tri, i think i've counted down to it more than many other milestones. Well except for the dreaded first trimester and the constant vomiting. I don't even really get that excited over V-day because i still feel it's no guarantee anything will be alright and a baby born at 24 weeks is still in incredible danger.

I found people no longer ask if you're pregnant they stare awkwardly at your belly then say "Are you thinking of giving Eva a little brother or sister anytime soon" LOLOLOLOLOL today when i replied yes only 13.5 weeks until she has one the person asked "Oh, so did you find out very long ago?" i just looked at her confused and said "Well yeah i'm 26.5 weeks so you could say i've known for a while" Some people are so silly.


----------



## DittyByrd

Betheney said:


> Naaaaaw i'm probably going to avoid the thread during baby shower month as i'll be so incredibly jealous on the inside. haha! i had 2 baby showers with Eva and just decided not to have one for no.2 I know there's no set in stone rule and i have never judged a woman who has had a baby shower for their no.2 but i just don't feel it's right for us. I do have one friend however who insists on visiting and making a baby shower with just the two of us and that we're going to eat cheese and drink alcohol free wine all day. lol. She's a hoot.
> 
> It's true that time is flying by!!! i'm 26+4, i mean seriously! when did that happen????? I'm so excited to reach 3rd Tri, i think i've counted down to it more than many other milestones. Well except for the dreaded first trimester and the constant vomiting. I don't even really get that excited over V-day because i still feel it's no guarantee anything will be alright and a baby born at 24 weeks is still in incredible danger.
> 
> I found people no longer ask if you're pregnant they stare awkwardly at your belly then say "Are you thinking of giving Eva a little brother or sister anytime soon" LOLOLOLOLOL today when i replied yes only 13.5 weeks until she has one the person asked "Oh, so did you find out very long ago?" i just looked at her confused and said "Well yeah i'm 26.5 weeks so you could say i've known for a while" Some people are so silly.

I think some people don't know how many weeks a pregnancy is. I have a lot of the old timers ask how many months I am. I tell them but explain that most people go by weeks now as it is more specific.


----------



## sassy_mom

I think I may have done something smaller if I hadn't given EVERYTHING of DD's away. :haha::haha::haha: Bad on my part! We didn't think we were going to have any more children so we didn't want to hold on to unnecessary things. I do like the idea of getting everyone together to celebrate though. That is always fun. But I can see where if I already had everything, there would be no need to do it all up again. 


I have that problem too Ditty. Some people look at me like :shrug: when I say weeks.


----------



## Betheney

sassy how old is DD??? i was going to say that with Eva being only 22 months it feels like my last baby shower was really not that long ago. I have friends who have had 6 years roughly between their siblings and in that time their friends and work circumstances have changed and the new people in their life really want to have a baby shower as they weren't around for the first, or much like you they've gotten rid of everything. I totally think this is fine! and makes total sense, but didn't bother explaining is earlier as i didn't want to offend those who ARE having baby showers only 2 years apart. Which if that is what you want then that's totally fine too. Just not for me.

Yeah a few people have asked how many months i am and i'm like "i have no idea" then they divide the amount of weeks you are by 4 and tell you, you're that many months. I have to explain that it doesn't work like that as months are not 28 days long. If they were then i'd be 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks which is not the case. I may be IN the 6th month but i haven't completed 6 whole months of pregnancy until a few weeks after 24 weeks. I tend to look at months by my EDD, i'm due 4th of Jan, so at the beginning of each month i say i am now so many months, for e.g today is the 2nd of October and so i'm happy to say i'm 6 months pregnant with 3 months left.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My baby shower is Nov. 3, so I still have more than a month of waiting. Wish it was in Oct. but i'll still have enough time to see what I need to buy that I didn't get. 

Tomorrow I'm starting my 99 days countdown on the calendar where I place the weeks. I'm super excited. I'm waiting to get into the 3rd tri, i'll make some happy dance and then to wait with the countdown!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Did anyone notice baby kick for 15 minute straight without stopping!? She keeps rolling and kicking and punching non stop tonight, hubby was amazed! She finally quieted down...shes been so low and feels like she is kickin my pubic bone on the inside..she just must be really low or something, back and pelvis have been sore all day and needed a heating pad!


----------



## sassy_mom

DD turned 4 a little over a week ago. No offense here. I think baby showers are so "no rules whatever goes" now so you can really turn it into nothing or something huge. You can either do it or not. My best friend had a combined shower with her cousin who was due right before her so the whole family only had to do one and both of them already had boys before so it was really a family fun day at the lake for them. They got a few things like essentials but mostly just made a fun day with it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki - Chloe is like that ... A LOT. Especially when I get in bed. Sometimes I ask her what she is doing in there!!! LOL!


----------



## Kaiecee

Jrow
Congrats :) 
I got some baby stuff today so happy 
I went to Costco had a hotdog and been sick since I got home :( got a dr. Apt tomorrow so ill ask to make sure all is ok 

So mil said since she lied to us about doing a baby shower she said she will be talking to dh side of the family and will collect some money for us and give it to us at Christmas we will see if she does that help out :) 

About the attractive aspect of pregnancy I feel dh still wants me he loves the belly touches it all the time and is already talking about when ill get pregnant again lol!


----------



## Betheney

sassy - Yeah my baby shower was like a large family BBQ with all the family men and women and family friends and we all went to a local park and played football and ate lots of BBQ yummy food and salads and sat around all day chatting. It wasn't really a "baby shower". I agree that it's really whatever makes the parents happy.

Nikki - My bubba definitly has some days where the kicking and moving is really long and intense. Happened the other night while we were watching a movie, it was like a marathon it went so long.

Heres a piccy of my bump at 26+2 and my little girl. It was so awkward because my daughters favorite place is her head on my chest but it meant i needed to place her 1/4 way down my bump which was a bit uncomfortable. It's so nuts how much extra you're willing to carry the second time your pregnant because you have a toddler to carry everywhere. With Eva's pregnancy i was careful with groceries and everything. lol. People fuss at me with what i should and should not be doing and i'm like "seriously, i carry around 10-12kgs everyday in the form of a toddler"

i apologise if i've already posted this pic in here, i can't remember.
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539405_10151252133494468_1477970545_n.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Is it just me or does the papaya stay forever ?


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> sassy - Yeah my baby shower was like a large family BBQ with all the family men and women and family friends and we all went to a local park and played football and ate lots of BBQ yummy food and salads and sat around all day chatting. It wasn't really a "baby shower". I agree that it's really whatever makes the parents happy.
> 
> Nikki - My bubba definitly has some days where the kicking and moving is really long and intense. Happened the other night while we were watching a movie, it was like a marathon it went so long.
> 
> Heres a piccy of my bump at 26+2 and my little girl. It was so awkward because my daughters favorite place is her head on my chest but it meant i needed to place her 1/4 way down my bump which was a bit uncomfortable. It's so nuts how much extra you're willing to carry the second time your pregnant because you have a toddler to carry everywhere. With Eva's pregnancy i was careful with groceries and everything. lol. People fuss at me with what i should and should not be doing and i'm like "seriously, i carry around 10-12kgs everyday in the form of a toddler"
> 
> i apologise if i've already posted this pic in here, i can't remember.
> https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539405_10151252133494468_1477970545_n.jpg

So cute :)


----------



## Betheney

thanks Kaicee!! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> Heres a piccy of my bump at 26+2 and my little girl. It was so awkward because my daughters favorite place is her head on my chest but it meant i needed to place her 1/4 way down my bump which was a bit uncomfortable. It's so nuts how much extra you're willing to carry the second time your pregnant because you have a toddler to carry everywhere. With Eva's pregnancy i was careful with groceries and everything. lol. People fuss at me with what i should and should not be doing and i'm like "seriously, i carry around 10-12kgs everyday in the form of a toddler"

Aww, I can only hope my baby is as huggy lovely like Eva is! You look beautiful!

I've always wondered how moms with toddlers do it! I've been trying not to carry stuff around, but then I'm like: Pssh, moms do it all the time! LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Is it just me or does the papaya stay forever ?

It does stick a while, but it'l change when you change this week!


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does the papaya stay forever ?
> 
> It does stick a while, but it'l change when you change this week!Click to expand...

Finally I'm sick of it :) can't wait to change


----------



## sassy_mom

Such a precious picture Betheney and you look wonderful!! 

DD isn't much of a carry me child ... then again she is 4 and somewhere over 3 feet tall. She does get very huggy when she is sleepy but I think she doesn't enjoy my belly being in her way. She will crawl into my lap and then decide she wants to snuggle with daddy. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Heres a piccy of my bump at 26+2 and my little girl. It was so awkward because my daughters favorite place is her head on my chest but it meant i needed to place her 1/4 way down my bump which was a bit uncomfortable. It's so nuts how much extra you're willing to carry the second time your pregnant because you have a toddler to carry everywhere. With Eva's pregnancy i was careful with groceries and everything. lol. People fuss at me with what i should and should not be doing and i'm like "seriously, i carry around 10-12kgs everyday in the form of a toddler"
> 
> Aww, I can only hope my baby is as huggy lovely like Eva is! You look beautiful!
> 
> I've always wondered how moms with toddlers do it! I've been trying not to carry stuff around, but then I'm like: Pssh, moms do it all the time! LOLClick to expand...

I think Eva is a cuddly baby because i literally spent ever minute of her waking life cuddling her, lol. Not so much for bed times as i didn't want her getting use to sleeping or falling asleep on me. But the little thing was always being cuddled. I worry that because i'm going to have to be more on the go with 2 that i wont be able to have that with the second baby and he/she wont be as cuddly :(

I have read somewhere that the risk of carrying things with pregnant women pretty much just lies in the chances of hurting their back. So i'm very careful with how i pick her up and i usually carry her on the side and i exchange sides frequently, i tried about a month ago to wean her off me carrying her and it ended in so many tears and tantrums and scenes in shopping centres with me trying to force her to walk, so i've given up and am just carrying her again.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> sassy - Yeah my baby shower was like a large family BBQ with all the family men and women and family friends and we all went to a local park and played football and ate lots of BBQ yummy food and salads and sat around all day chatting. It wasn't really a "baby shower". I agree that it's really whatever makes the parents happy.
> 
> Nikki - My bubba definitly has some days where the kicking and moving is really long and intense. Happened the other night while we were watching a movie, it was like a marathon it went so long.
> 
> Heres a piccy of my bump at 26+2 and my little girl. It was so awkward because my daughters favorite place is her head on my chest but it meant i needed to place her 1/4 way down my bump which was a bit uncomfortable. It's so nuts how much extra you're willing to carry the second time your pregnant because you have a toddler to carry everywhere. With Eva's pregnancy i was careful with groceries and everything. lol. People fuss at me with what i should and should not be doing and i'm like "seriously, i carry around 10-12kgs everyday in the form of a toddler"
> 
> i apologise if i've already posted this pic in here, i can't remember.
> https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539405_10151252133494468_1477970545_n.jpg

She really is adorable Betheney! Your lovely bump looks like a cute little seat for her :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much lillian :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwww... Love the picture Betheney... So gorgeous! And I'm very envious of your beautiful bump! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I love your pic betheny! It sounds like you have a great relationship with your daughter. I have a cuddly little one too - it's fab. Although we did fall into the trap of him falling asleep being cuddle by us, which was a pain....I'm happy to report he's great at going to bed now :)

I always intervene if other people's children are misbehaving. I was at a play centre with my neice and an older boy told her he was going to bite her & started throwing things at her. I told him off & made him tell me where his parents were so I could speak to them too! She was 3 years old & he was about 7 & was in the 'toddler area'. She was terrified!


----------



## BlossomJ

I also carry DS a lot! I wouldn't do it if it felt hard, but I think your body just gets used to doing things. I remember that DH & I both had bad backs from lugging a newborn around (as he wasn't happy unless being carried). Now we laugh at the thought that something that light could bother us. DS must be about 25lbs & I could easily carry him half a mile without even thinking about it.


----------



## mellywelly

Sassy- omg I can't believe they won't disaplin that boy! Do they not realise what his behaviour will be like when he's a teenager if he's like this now!


----------



## Betheney

thanks for the compliments Bloss!! nothing makes me angrier than a child too old in the toddler area. I always ask them "how old are you?" and if they're too old I tell them they shouldn't be there. I have noticed lately they're usually following around a younger sibling. Parents send them to watch their baby brother or sister, I mean seriously!!! be an effing parent. Eva loves the baby section at one play centre because they have play mats and toy phones and toy animals. I watch her like a hawk in there because there can be babies under 1 but Eva has always been very gentle and fantastic with babies. I just hope other parents don't get upset there's a toddler in the baby area before realising she's very harmless.


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm sure they don't mind Betheny. Especially if you're there keeping an eye on her. I only get cross about it when there are way older kids running, jumping & behaving dangerously. The one we go to has a separate area with signs saying for toddlers & children under 4 years.

DS is just turned 2 and is very wary/disinterested in babies so I've never really had a problem with him. Also, he was watching a kid misbehaving the other day and kept looking at me really confused & asking what he was doing, like he thought the child was insane... it made me feel good that he recognised it wasn't normal or acceptable behaviour!


----------



## Betheney

I complained at the last play centre we used to frequent because they put the "grown up" kids section on the other side of the toddler area, it included TV's and play stations and other gaming consoles but the toddler area was quite large and the fence was only knee high so ALL OF THE BOYS would run and just jump the toddler fence then run through the toddler area then jump the other side to get to the consoles. it was so dangerous and any little baby could of gotten hurt so easily.


----------



## mellywelly

I used to get so mad at soft play. Some of the parents didn't watch their kids whatsoever, they would just sit round in a group with their backs to the kids, chatting happily and having their coffees, meanwhile their kids were causing havoc behind them!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks ladies. She kept me up all night! 

Beth love the bump, beautiful!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh i used to be a tss worker after i got out if college and worked with behavioral kids, autistic kids, etc in the school and community setting..... Kets just say the reason behavioral children need tss workers is because usually the parents dont careor discipline thr children...its awful.. I compltely understand if the child has a disability, thats a reason, but other children r just awful kids and cant behave correctly so i ended up having to try and teqch the parent what to do.. Sad bc at that time i never even had a child of my own and i was only 20!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahaha I had a sex dream the other night about hubby, except he had these muscles not like HUGE muscles but muscles.. I wont lie my hubby has some tub, but I love him either way but I told him about my dream and now he thinks he needs to get huge muscles and diet.. wtf.. maybe he feels unattractive because I havent been feeling it lately??? Poor thing.. Our anniversary is in 2 weeks (october 15th). I gotta do something for him! :/

Thats when our anniversary is too! :)

yea my sex dream the other night was totally normal just VERY awesome

but a few nights prior i had kind of a sex dream... and hubby had 3 penis's! I woke him up by putting condoms on all 3?:blush::haha: When i woke up and told him, he was like "what is wrong with you!?" haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha I had a sex dream the other night about hubby, except he had these muscles not like HUGE muscles but muscles.. I wont lie my hubby has some tub, but I love him either way but I told him about my dream and now he thinks he needs to get huge muscles and diet.. wtf.. maybe he feels unattractive because I havent been feeling it lately??? Poor thing.. Our anniversary is in 2 weeks (october 15th). I gotta do something for him! :/
> 
> Thats when our anniversary is too! :)
> 
> yea my sex dream the other night was totally normal just VERY awesome
> 
> but a few nights prior i had kind of a sex dream... and hubby had 3 penis's! I woke him up by putting condoms on all 3?:blush::haha: When i woke up and told him, he was like "what is wrong with you!?" hahaClick to expand...

Hahahahaha o.m.g. Lol


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> Naaaaaw i'm probably going to avoid the thread during baby shower month as i'll be so incredibly jealous on the inside. haha! i had 2 baby showers with Eva and just decided not to have one for no.2 I know there's no set in stone rule and i have never judged a woman who has had a baby shower for their no.2 but i just don't feel it's right for us. I do have one friend however who insists on visiting and making a baby shower with just the two of us and that we're going to eat cheese and drink alcohol free wine all day. lol. She's a hoot.
> 
> It's true that time is flying by!!! i'm 26+4, i mean seriously! when did that happen????? I'm so excited to reach 3rd Tri, i think i've counted down to it more than many other milestones. Well except for the dreaded first trimester and the constant vomiting. I don't even really get that excited over V-day because i still feel it's no guarantee anything will be alright and a baby born at 24 weeks is still in incredible danger.
> 
> I found people no longer ask if you're pregnant they stare awkwardly at your belly then say "Are you thinking of giving Eva a little brother or sister anytime soon" LOLOLOLOLOL today when i replied yes only 13.5 weeks until she has one the person asked "Oh, so did you find out very long ago?" i just looked at her confused and said "Well yeah i'm 26.5 weeks so you could say i've known for a while" Some people are so silly.


I was so annoyed at the end of my last pregnancy with people asking "are you pregnant?" or "when are you due?" I would often reply "what do you mean do I look pregnant?" and just watch their reactions. :rofl: 

I snuck off bed rest to go to church this past Sunday and a lady asked me how far along I was. I told her almost 27 weeks. Her reply was 20 weeks? I said no 27. She's like oh my word you're so little. Do you forget to eat? Like really. :rofl: I just smiled and walked away. Seriously I'd never say that to somebody. 



sassy_mom said:


> DD turned 4 a little over a week ago. No offense here. I think baby showers are so "no rules whatever goes" now so you can really turn it into nothing or something huge. You can either do it or not. My best friend had a combined shower with her cousin who was due right before her so the whole family only had to do one and both of them already had boys before so it was really a family fun day at the lake for them. They got a few things like essentials but mostly just made a fun day with it.


It's been over 4 years since my last baby and I now live 1800 miles from family and friends so I thought I wouldn't have a shower, but my mil insisted while I was home over the summer. I basically did it more for the get together and I had to remind everybody I had to fly by myself with a four year old and all our luggage so if they were bringing something not to be extreme. :haha: most people enjoy buying for babies. I ended up with a few clothes a package of diapers and a few gift cards. :thumbup: it was fun to get together. 

I have heard of people waiting til after baby #2 is born and have a party when they're a month old or so to introduce the baby. Which if I lived near people I may have done. :haha:



mellywelly said:


> I used to get so mad at soft play. Some of the parents didn't watch their kids whatsoever, they would just sit round in a group with their backs to the kids, chatting happily and having their coffees, meanwhile their kids were causing havoc behind them!

This drives me crazy too. Sometimes I will just remove dd from the situation depending on how ghetto the parents look. :rofl: normally I wouldn't care about correcting or running my mouth to a kid or their parents, but let's just say in the cities around me Im not sure I'd know if somebody was gang related or not. So best to just leave the situation. :thumbup: unless of course dh was with me because then I'd know he could shoot first. :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies i know im being absolutely crazy but feeling those cramps in my back yesterday and in my lower stomach i think they felt like a slight contraction( but ive never had a baby before so im not even sure if thats what im feeling) but the heating pad helped a bit, and babies been moving like crazy all night and today...i have nodischarge or blood...i dont kno why i swear im thinking im going into preterm labor! I really need to calm down! Lol let me know its normal and just some growing pains!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Also ive had the sore back this a.m. Too.


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies i know im being absolutely crazy but feeling those cramps in my back yesterday and in my lower stomach i think they felt like a slight contraction( but ive never had a baby before so im not even sure if thats what im feeling) but the heating pad helped a bit, and babies been moving like crazy all night and today...i have nodischarge or blood...i dont kno why i swear im thinking im going into preterm labor! I really need to calm down! Lol let me know its normal and just some growing pains!!

Growing pains or braxton hicks contractions? Sounds like it... See if it settles.
They say to check and see if they come in regular increments or not. Ring the doc/ MW if u need to - always better to be safe.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Did anyone notice baby kick for 15 minute straight without stopping!? She keeps rolling and kicking and punching non stop tonight, hubby was amazed! She finally quieted down...shes been so low and feels like she is kickin my pubic bone on the inside..she just must be really low or something, back and pelvis have been sore all day and needed a heating pad!

I had an episode like this around 14 weeks with severe sweating-inducing cramping. The heating pad made all the difference.

When my back is achy now, I have a smushy ottoman that I will lean over on all fours and taking the weight off of my pelvis and back feels amazing. It allows me to stretch my lower back. You should definitely call your doctor if you are having concerns because otherwise you will continue to worry (that's what I did for far too long last week until I called the OB).


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No the kicks were all over, maybe just trying to get comfy! Im going to call just to see what they say..im such a worry wort..i hate it...


----------



## DittyByrd

On the lack of discipline thread:

My neighbors have 3 sons, the oldest is 13 and the youngest is 5. The oldest was born with biliary atresia, where the bile ducts did not develop properly in the liver. There is no cure and without a transplant long-term survival was poor.

Because of the threat of death and being on a transplant list for years, mom and dad must have felt guilty ever disciplining him and therefore did not. Ever. In the 7 years we've known them. He got a gift from the gift shop every time he went to the hospital and was permitted to scream and carry-on as he wanted. He was never punished for anything and became a spoiled brat. I have heard the parents threaten to count to 3 but they just keep repeating 1 over and over with no consequences for the continued bad behavior.

Two or three year ago he got his transplant and is expected to live a full life. It was too late to start disciplining him at that point because the damage was done. He punches, screams, calls names, throws tantrums (including crocodile tears) and HE IS 13 FREAKING YEARS OLD. 

The middle son always played second fiddle to the oldest and acts out aggressively for attention. The youngest has learned the art of tantrums and anger from the older two.

My parenting technique will be similar to my parents. There will be consequences for bad behavior. Period.


----------



## ARuppe716

One of the girls in my office called out yesterday and today with the flu... Maybe I'm paranoid but woke up not feeling myself today. I slept 8 hours but woke up tired and kind of foggy. I have a headache like I didn't sleep enough and my eyes feel hot. No fever, I checked. And I feel achy, which is normal but feels like more than normal. I also just dry heaved in the bathroom. Maybe I'm just convincing myself I'm sick? It feels like first trimester all over again. I think I'm going to go home soon and curl up in my bed :(


----------



## La Mere

Welcome,.hunnibunni! Congrats on your lil man!

Sonia- hope you have a great birthday and have fun at the spa!

Betheney- I don't think you crossed a line at all. I would have done the same thing. I don't always control Rayven the best ay home, but when she starts doing something at someone's house even if they say she is fine, not to worry.. I still get embarrassed.

Re headtburn: its been horrible! Seems like its constantly churning! I used papaya tablets with Rayven and they worked.wonders! I'm gonna.try pineapple and see if that helps at all since i'm out of my papaya tabs.

I do feel unattractive somedays, buy my Dh is a wonderful help. He always makes me feel beautiful and is always trying to get some :haha: so its a big booster. 

I have a couple of bump pics I will post later if I have a chance. And a quick update on my mom: she had another MRI and they told her that there wasn't anything pressing on her spinal cord, she has a tiny bit of movement in her hips but she still can't move her legs. They are starting her on physical therapy and steroids. Thank you all so much again for your prayers, thoughts and best wishes. I love you girls!


----------



## mellywelly

Hmmm so it seems its just me that has a hubby that finds them less attractive then! Maybe he should at least pretend!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks La Mere, the spa was heaven. We swam, my mum sauna's and steamed, I swam . . . Well more like floated around, we had afternoon tea with fresh scones ummm, pregnancy massage was heaven, manicure and pedicure! We then went shopping and I treated myself to a new dress and shoes for a big conference I have at the end of the month which I'm event managing and don't want to look like a flump esp as there will be a lot of my colleagues and clients there who I haven't seen since falling, some don't even know I'm pregnant. Bonus was the dress was a size smaller than I would normally buy!

All in all a lovely day so far!

On the discipline front, I don't think there is anything wrong will telling other kids off. Me and my brother actually fell out because of this at the weekend was I told my niece and nephew off (his son) because they were squabbling constantly and we'd already told them to stop it more than once. I stopped the car in the middle of the road and shouted - they just looked at me, my brother was like ok chill out and I lost it. My little niece broke me heart as she said to me afterwards when we were having lunch you really scared me because you never shout. She's my special little girl x


----------



## mellywelly

I have been very organised today! I had a free hour so went and got a few bits for my hospital bag! I was going to get some cheap knickers that I could then throw away, but saw some tena pants on offer, 12 for £6 so got them instead. I also got some lip balm and breast pads! And the cutest little hat! 

I went to the dentists today and my gums have been effected by pregnancy, they are swollen and now bleeding. My back teeth have some movements too, but he thinks it should be o.k.


----------



## duckytwins

OH! Kids misbehaving!! Get this!!! Our neighbors' flipping kid scratched her name (among other things) into the siding on the front of my house with a stick the other day! DS found it yesterday morning and told me about it. Needless to say I sent DH over to "talk" to them about it because I would have blown my top! She had to come over and clean it off, make sure it came off, then apologize to both of us. I told her mother I was shocked, to say the least, to come outside and see that she had scratched her name into our siding. I wasn't just going to let her get away with a "you shouldn't write on people's houses." :grr:

So yesterday I realized there's an actual person in my belly!!! Like a real person!!! It didn't really, truly hit me until yesterday and I have to say it freaked me out a little bit. In less than three months, that person will be here!! And he or she will be mine!!! OMG!! :shock:


----------



## mellywelly

At least she wrote her name ducky so you knew who had actually done it


----------



## duckytwins

mellywelly said:


> At least she wrote her name ducky so you knew who had actually done it

:haha: exactly! I told DH, "she can't deny it, her name is on our house!"


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> At least she wrote her name ducky so you knew who had actually done it

Very true... She won't make that mistake again lol :)


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Hmmm so it seems its just me that has a hubby that finds them less attractive then! Maybe he should at least pretend!

no, your not the only one! Hubby told me he doenst find pregnant bellys attractive. that def. didnt make me feel attractive at all... but i told him he better pretend to like it if he wants to keep gettin the deed done :blush::haha:


----------



## La Mere

You're welcome, Sonia! :hug: sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## mellywelly

I would have wrote someone else's name, and got them in trouble!


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm so it seems its just me that has a hubby that finds them less attractive then! Maybe he should at least pretend!
> 
> no, your not the only one! Hubby told me he doenst find pregnant bellys attractive. that def. didnt make me feel attractive at all... but i told him he better pretend to like it if he wants to keep gettin the deed done :blush::haha:Click to expand...

With us, Since no deed has been done for 27 weeks, he prob feels he can just say it then!:dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

When I was in the ER this past weekend, and wearing the gown, in not so many words, DH told me I looked sexy. I was like WHAT?!?!?! :shrug: Are you on crack?? :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Ducky & Melly :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

This is the little hat I just bought to bring baby home in, its so thick and soft and fluffy! I love it! 
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0716.jpg


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> This is the little hat I just bought to bring baby home in, its so thick and soft and fluffy! I love it!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0716.jpg

That is soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

love it melly!!!

u ladies make me crack up lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/24weeks.jpg

taken on sunday at 24+2 :) growingggg but i feel so low!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and the completed nursery! :)

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery1.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery2.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery2.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sonia must be out enjoying her spa day! I'm not sure if today is her bday or not, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONIA!! (just in case it is!)


----------



## jrowenj

nikki - i can tell your bump got a little bigger! Yay!! 

Loooove the nursery. the colors are very relaxing and pretty!!! 

I have to post a pic of ours too!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> and the completed nursery! :)

Love it!!! And what a dreamy amount of space too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awe thank you girls! the pop color in the room will be yellow :) post yours jrow!

yes I am blessed with the space deedee :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

really wish we didnt have a tan carpet, i really wanted the pergot floor, but no rush... o well!


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies i know im being absolutely crazy but feeling those cramps in my back yesterday and in my lower stomach i think they felt like a slight contraction( but ive never had a baby before so im not even sure if thats what im feeling) but the heating pad helped a bit, and babies been moving like crazy all night and today...i have nodischarge or blood...i dont kno why i swear im thinking im going into preterm labor! I really need to calm down! Lol let me know its normal and just some growing pains!!


I would def call your dr, your not crazy for being concerned. Some symptoms are similar to preterm labor and it's better to be safe then sorry. In the meantime try to stay off your feet and rest. Let us know! :thumbup:



La Mere said:


> Welcome,.hunnibunni! Congrats on your lil man!
> 
> Sonia- hope you have a great birthday and have fun at the spa!
> 
> Betheney- I don't think you crossed a line at all. I would have done the same thing. I don't always control Rayven the best ay home, but when she starts doing something at someone's house even if they say she is fine, not to worry.. I still get embarrassed.
> 
> Re headtburn: its been horrible! Seems like its constantly churning! I used papaya tablets with Rayven and they worked.wonders! I'm gonna.try pineapple and see if that helps at all since i'm out of my papaya tabs.
> 
> I do feel unattractive somedays, buy my Dh is a wonderful help. He always makes me feel beautiful and is always trying to get some :haha: so its a big booster.
> 
> I have a couple of bump pics I will post later if I have a chance. And a quick update on my mom: she had another MRI and they told her that there wasn't anything pressing on her spinal cord, she has a tiny bit of movement in her hips but she still can't move her legs. They are starting her on physical therapy and steroids. Thank you all so much again for your prayers, thoughts and best wishes. I love you girls!

I had another friend tell me to use papaya tablets for heartburn but when I was reading about them it said they can cause contractions? Did your dr say they were ok to use? :shrug: I had planned on asking at my OB appt Friday because my heartburn is in full swing. 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery2.jpg

Very cute!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol @snow... i didnt really wanna post it because i am sure u all dont need to hear about my bowel troubles, but it seems I was just backed up.. all the pain and cramps went away after i went potty this afternoon lol...


----------



## jrowenj

nikki - you said we had similar taste... wait til you see my nursery... its the boy version of your nursery hahaahahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> lol @snow... i didnt really wanna post it because i am sure u all dont need to hear about my bowel troubles, but it seems I was just backed up.. all the pain and cramps went away after i went potty this afternoon lol...

Oh bowel troubles! Yeah, they can be a literal pain in the butt LOL, but have them checked and be sure you don't go too long before going to the bathroom, as you can get an infection and you dont want that! I'm glad it wasn't anything scary! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Matthew is funny, and this post a little TMI. He always moves with what hubby calls "rude awakenings" After I pass gas, the noise really gets to him and he starts moving like crazy, every single time. LOL I got reminded with the whole tummy issues, haha, cuz gas is one of my troubles lately... hahaha :$


----------



## jrowenj

My parents are living with us while their house is being built, so as of now the nursery is holding our guest bed and desk and serving as a guest room/office. BUT we just freshly painted the blue and white walls and added the chair molding around the room and the brand new carpet. The room was just a simple pale green before. We haven't put up the decorations yet until my parents move out and we can move the furniture out! The compass on the chair in the one picture is a wall decal we are gonna put up to go with the nautical theme!


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> lol @snow... i didnt really wanna post it because i am sure u all dont need to hear about my bowel troubles, but it seems I was just backed up.. all the pain and cramps went away after i went potty this afternoon lol...

That certainly Can be painful. When I was in the hospital everybody asked me when I had last crapped. (well in medical terms) :rofl: I didn't understand why it was any of their concern tho. :haha: for me it was contractions, but now the questions make sense. Glad you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Matthew is funny, and this post a little TMI. He always moves with what hubby calls "rude awakenings" After I pass gas, the noise really gets to him and he starts moving like crazy, every single time. LOL I got reminded with the whole tummy issues, haha, cuz gas is one of my troubles lately... hahaha :$

Oh my word. When I was pregnant with dd I had problems with gas off and on throughout pregnancy very normal right? Well by the end it was much like peeing u can't control it so I remember walking around stores letting out gas and not caring one bit. :rofl: it's funny how what concerns you changes while 9 months preggo. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Matthew is funny, and this post a little TMI. He always moves with what hubby calls "rude awakenings" After I pass gas, the noise really gets to him and he starts moving like crazy, every single time. LOL I got reminded with the whole tummy issues, haha, cuz gas is one of my troubles lately... hahaha :$
> 
> Oh my word. When I was pregnant with dd I had problems with gas off and on throughout pregnancy very normal right? Well by the end it was much like peeing u can't control it so I remember walking around stores letting out gas and not caring one bit. :rofl: it's funny how what concerns you changes while 9 months preggo. :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahaha, there is a reason why hubby doesn't wanna spoon with me any more :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

DeedeeBeester said:


> Sonia must be out enjoying her spa day! I'm not sure if today is her bday or not, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONIA!! (just in case it is!)

Thanks Deedee - yes it is today thank you, 3 + 1!
Spa day was amazing, feeling very chilled out now and just eating a take away, we were due to go out but it's pouring with rain here so we are having a cosy night in. Thanks for remembering hun x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Sonia must be out enjoying her spa day! I'm not sure if today is her bday or not, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONIA!! (just in case it is!)
> 
> Thanks Deedee - yes it is today thank you, 3 + 1!
> Spa day was amazing, feeling very chilled out now and just eating a take away, we were due to go out but it's pouring with rain here so we are having a cosy night in. Thanks for remembering hun xClick to expand...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! For a proper one!! MAY GOD GRANT YOU MANY MORE YEARS OF HAPPINESS AND LOVE! :flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

I love hats on babies. The little fleece hat is adorable.

Check out the knit hats on Etsy if you want to fuel a passion. They have stuff for daily use and stuff for photography.


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy birthday Sonia!


----------



## mellywelly

Happy birthday Sonia, glad you've had a lovely day!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONIA! :)

JrowenJ Love the colors! and the Theme :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Love the nursery colour Nikki... and you look really cute :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Happy birthday Sonia! x


----------



## Lauren021406

Happy birthday Sonia!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sonia -- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm glad your spa day went wonderful! I bet you do feel better after a nice day like that. 

Nikki - your bump is so cute and your nursery is just lovely!!! I bet the yellow really will look awesome in there.

Jrowen - You nursery is so beautiful! I can't wait to see shots of all the nautical decorations. I think you picked the perfect shade of blue for that theme. It will be great!!

Melly - LOVE that little hat. SOOO cute! 

I notice pains if I need to go to the bathroom too. I haven't had any backing up issues (thank goodness and knock on wood) but when I do need to go I think Chloe is pushing on something down there like um can you make some more room for me and get this out. :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I've found a trigger to the BH. I think it is a little weird but getting too hot triggers them. I've also notice a few that have started to get a little breath taking. DH doesn't like it when I have to stop and breathe for a minute. It makes him worried. He's always "can I do something" "Do you need something" lol! He's a sweetie! I just tell him it is normal and let me breathe for a minute. hahahahaha!


----------



## brieri1

Happy birthday Sonia!


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowen - Just saw your nursery pics. It's going to be lovely!

I'm a little jealous! If all goes to plan we'll have about two months in the new house before baby arrives (but we'll be staying with my parents towards the end of that in the run up to the birth). Do you think I'll feel like doing the nursery that late on?


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> jrowen - Just saw your nursery pics. It's going to be lovely!
> 
> I'm a little jealous! If all goes to plan we'll have about two months in the new house before baby arrives (but we'll be staying with my parents towards the end of that in the run up to the birth). Do you think I'll feel like doing the nursery that late on?


You might be able to. If not, ask for some help. Maybe go ahead and have things organized and laid out where you want them and have someone else do all putting together and placing.


----------



## Lillian33

Happy Birthday Sonia!! So glad you had a lovely day :flower:

Nikki, looking lovely as always, bump is coming along nicely :)

La Mere, sending more thoughts your mums way for a nice speedy recovery :hugs::hugs:

Beautiful nurseries ladies, very jealous here too as we're currently renting while looking for the right place!

Ditty, thank you for the tips for stretching out the lower back, mine has been killing me this past week - oddly just on the lower left hand side.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## jrowenj

happy bday, sonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> You might be able to. If not, ask for some help. Maybe go ahead and have things organized and laid out where you want them and have someone else do all putting together and placing.

I think that's probably what'll have to happen. I'd really like to do things myself, but I doubt I'll manage.


----------



## duckytwins

Looking good Nikki! And cute nurseries everyone! We're going tonight to resigter! I'm pretty excited!

And happy birthday Sonia! :cake:


----------



## mammaspath

happy bday sonia!!!

jrowe = love love love the nursery.......the revnovation is looking great!

nikki - your bump is so tiny and cute!!!


----------



## mellywelly

For us UK girls, have you noticed theres a programme on bbc1 tonight, after the news about breastfeeding?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - yes. Going to try and stay awake to watch it x


----------



## Lillian33

Thought my bump was looking pretty big so took a sneaky pic at work: 26 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy birthday Sonia 
Hope u had a great day:)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> Thought my bump was looking pretty big so took a sneaky pic at work: 26 weeks!!

Sneaky pic at work :haha: Lovely bump! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was just looking for the kind of weather we were going to have saturday for hubby's bday, to see if we could plan something outside... but the weather is going to be 58 at the highest!!!!!!!!! THATS INSANE! How the heck did it get from 104 to 5 freaking 8 ! I can only imagine how cold this winter is gonna be, on one part, yay for being preggo with cold, but Matthew is gonna freeze his socks off in January... LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

New craving ..... Anything pumpkin:)


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks Deedee! It's getting there!

Not sure what would be worse for a baby - freezing outside or absolutely boiling like im used to in Jan in Australia - even though I live in New Zealand now!! Guess you will just have to hibernate on those freezing days and make hubby go get supplies!!!

xx


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> New craving ..... Anything pumpkin:)

I just saw this recipe for Pumpkin Spice Cupcakes with maple frosting.


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> New craving ..... Anything pumpkin:)
> 
> I just saw this recipe for Pumpkin Spice Cupcakes with maple frosting.Click to expand...

If u want u can send it to me :)


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> New craving ..... Anything pumpkin:)

A lady from church brought me pumpkin chocolate chip cookies because she saw I was craving them. They were so delicious. I ate FIVE the first day. :rofl:

I have a really good recipe for them if anybody's interested ill dig it out. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> New craving ..... Anything pumpkin:)
> 
> A lady from church brought me pumpkin chocolate chip cookies because she saw I was craving them. They were so delicious. I ate FIVE the first day. :rofl:
> 
> I have a really good recipe for them if anybody's interested ill dig it out. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd take it :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes I found a delicious pumpkin roll from the grocery store and it is FANTASTIC! I am going to make one homemade ... drooooool!


----------



## duckytwins

YUM! Pumpkin! I made DH get me a pumpkin pie the last time he went to the grocery store!

So we registered tonight! Holy cow what an experience that was! I had no idea what to register for and it took FOREVER! And they don't have much in the way of gender neutral for clothes. We couldn't even find plan white onsies!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> YUM! Pumpkin! I made DH get me a pumpkin pie the last time he went to the grocery store!
> 
> So we registered tonight! Holy cow what an experience that was! I had no idea what to register for and it took FOREVER! And they don't have much in the way of gender neutral for clothes. We couldn't even find plan white onsies!


Where did you register? Most places usually have white onsies. I found a pack of 4 or 5 at babies r us. It is overwhelming to register. Even though I remember doing it with DD, it was like uhhhh what the heck do we need again??!! lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> Thanks Deedee! It's getting there!
> 
> Not sure what would be worse for a baby - freezing outside or absolutely boiling like im used to in Jan in Australia - even though I live in New Zealand now!! Guess you will just have to hibernate on those freezing days and make hubby go get supplies!!!
> 
> xx

Yups, that's exactly the plan! Haha.


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i know im being absolutely crazy but feeling those cramps in my back yesterday and in my lower stomach i think they felt like a slight contraction( but ive never had a baby before so im not even sure if thats what im feeling) but the heating pad helped a bit, and babies been moving like crazy all night and today...i have nodischarge or blood...i dont kno why i swear im thinking im going into preterm labor! I really need to calm down! Lol let me know its normal and just some growing pains!!
> 
> 
> I would def call your dr, your not crazy for being concerned. Some symptoms are similar to preterm labor and it's better to be safe then sorry. In the meantime try to stay off your feet and rest. Let us know! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Welcome,.hunnibunni! Congrats on your lil man!
> 
> Sonia- hope you have a great birthday and have fun at the spa!
> 
> Betheney- I don't think you crossed a line at all. I would have done the same thing. I don't always control Rayven the best ay home, but when she starts doing something at someone's house even if they say she is fine, not to worry.. I still get embarrassed.
> 
> Re headtburn: its been horrible! Seems like its constantly churning! I used papaya tablets with Rayven and they worked.wonders! I'm gonna.try pineapple and see if that helps at all since i'm out of my papaya tabs.
> 
> I do feel unattractive somedays, buy my Dh is a wonderful help. He always makes me feel beautiful and is always trying to get some :haha: so its a big booster.
> 
> I have a couple of bump pics I will post later if I have a chance. And a quick update on my mom: she had another MRI and they told her that there wasn't anything pressing on her spinal cord, she has a tiny bit of movement in her hips but she still can't move her legs. They are starting her on physical therapy and steroids. Thank you all so much again for your prayers, thoughts and best wishes. I love you girls!Click to expand...
> 
> I had another friend tell me to use papaya tablets for heartburn but when I was reading about them it said they can cause contractions? Did your dr say they were ok to use? :shrug: I had planned on asking at my OB appt Friday because my heartburn is in full swing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery2.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Very cute!Click to expand...

I used them my last pregnancy with no problems. My midwife said they were safe. Green/unripe papaya can cause contractions though.



Lillian33 said:


> Happy Birthday Sonia!! So glad you had a lovely day :flower:
> 
> Nikki, looking lovely as always, bump is coming along nicely :)
> 
> La Mere, sending more thoughts your mums way for a nice speedy recovery :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Beautiful nurseries ladies, very jealous here too as we're currently renting while looking for the right place!
> 
> Ditty, thank you for the tips for stretching out the lower back, mine has been killing me this past week - oddly just on the lower left hand side.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx

Thank you, Lillian!! :hugs: I got another update this morning, the doctor finally gave her a diagnosis.. she has a spinal cord infarction, which is apparently a pretty rare thing as the doctor who has been seeing her has only been on 2 cases and my mom is one of them. 

Here's a couple bump pics and a couple pics of my adorable Rayven.

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-01173643_zpsd3007cd2.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-30111227_zpsd22472af.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-30111147_zpsf3e148b0.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-01173632_zpsf9b5dde8.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

BlossomJ said:


> jrowen - Just saw your nursery pics. It's going to be lovely!
> 
> I'm a little jealous! If all goes to plan we'll have about two months in the new house before baby arrives (but we'll be staying with my parents towards the end of that in the run up to the birth). Do you think I'll feel like doing the nursery that late on?

I'm sure you'll have energy at the end that's usually when u get a big nesting burst of energy. :thumbup: maybe u can plan on things and have everything picked out beforehand so it's just grab and go. But if by chance u don't feel up to it I'm sure if u plan now you can recruit help when the time comes. :)



Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> New craving ..... Anything pumpkin:)
> 
> A lady from church brought me pumpkin chocolate chip cookies because she saw I was craving them. They were so delicious. I ate FIVE the first day. :rofl:
> 
> I have a really good recipe for them if anybody's interested ill dig it out. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd take it :)Click to expand...

I'll send it to you. :)



duckytwins said:


> YUM! Pumpkin! I made DH get me a pumpkin pie the last time he went to the grocery store!
> 
> So we registered tonight! Holy cow what an experience that was! I had no idea what to register for and it took FOREVER! And they don't have much in the way of gender neutral for clothes. We couldn't even find plan white onsies!

I know neutral clothes are so hard!! IMO most neutral things are more boyish. I have found that Target carries some cute ones. Sometimes Kohls or Babies R Us but it's sooo limited!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Snow 
Thanks so much :)


----------



## snowangel187

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/pumpkin-roll-cake-recipe2/index.html

My Mother in law has made this and likes it a lot. I only like pumpkin Choc chip cookies when it comes to pumpkin, but she's pretty picky on what she thinks is "good"


----------



## Lillian33

La Mere said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i know im being absolutely crazy but feeling those cramps in my back yesterday and in my lower stomach i think they felt like a slight contraction( but ive never had a baby before so im not even sure if thats what im feeling) but the heating pad helped a bit, and babies been moving like crazy all night and today...i have nodischarge or blood...i dont kno why i swear im thinking im going into preterm labor! I really need to calm down! Lol let me know its normal and just some growing pains!!
> 
> 
> I would def call your dr, your not crazy for being concerned. Some symptoms are similar to preterm labor and it's better to be safe then sorry. In the meantime try to stay off your feet and rest. Let us know! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Welcome,.hunnibunni! Congrats on your lil man!
> 
> Sonia- hope you have a great birthday and have fun at the spa!
> 
> Betheney- I don't think you crossed a line at all. I would have done the same thing. I don't always control Rayven the best ay home, but when she starts doing something at someone's house even if they say she is fine, not to worry.. I still get embarrassed.
> 
> Re headtburn: its been horrible! Seems like its constantly churning! I used papaya tablets with Rayven and they worked.wonders! I'm gonna.try pineapple and see if that helps at all since i'm out of my papaya tabs.
> 
> I do feel unattractive somedays, buy my Dh is a wonderful help. He always makes me feel beautiful and is always trying to get some :haha: so its a big booster.
> 
> I have a couple of bump pics I will post later if I have a chance. And a quick update on my mom: she had another MRI and they told her that there wasn't anything pressing on her spinal cord, she has a tiny bit of movement in her hips but she still can't move her legs. They are starting her on physical therapy and steroids. Thank you all so much again for your prayers, thoughts and best wishes. I love you girls!Click to expand...
> 
> I had another friend tell me to use papaya tablets for heartburn but when I was reading about them it said they can cause contractions? Did your dr say they were ok to use? :shrug: I had planned on asking at my OB appt Friday because my heartburn is in full swing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery2.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Very cute!Click to expand...
> 
> I used them my last pregnancy with no problems. My midwife said they were safe. Green/unripe papaya can cause contractions though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonia!! So glad you had a lovely day :flower:
> 
> Nikki, looking lovely as always, bump is coming along nicely :)
> 
> La Mere, sending more thoughts your mums way for a nice speedy recovery :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Beautiful nurseries ladies, very jealous here too as we're currently renting while looking for the right place!
> 
> Ditty, thank you for the tips for stretching out the lower back, mine has been killing me this past week - oddly just on the lower left hand side.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lillian!! :hugs: I got another update this morning, the doctor finally gave her a diagnosis.. she has a spinal cord infarction, which is apparently a pretty rare thing as the doctor who has been seeing her has only been on 2 cases and my mom is one of them.
> 
> Here's a couple bump pics and a couple pics of my adorable Rayven.
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-01173643_zpsd3007cd2.jpg
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-30111227_zpsd22472af.jpg
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-30111147_zpsf3e148b0.jpg
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-01173632_zpsf9b5dde8.jpgClick to expand...

Gorgeous LaMere - your bump and your little cutie-pie too! 

Well I'm pleased at least your mum finally has a diagnosis, now they can focus on treating her right, sending big :hugs: both your ways xx


----------



## Betheney

La Mere - you look gorgeous!!!! great pics and your little one is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Angelinheaven

i have some food intolerances (which are low) and during pregnancy i am having cravings to eat them. In fact, i ate wheat and milk. I felt ok but doctor said that i am in a risk of early birth. Has anyone ever heard about this please? am really worried now!


----------



## Betheney

i haven't heard of that, but i have a friend with major food intolerances and during pregnancy she just said "screw it" and ate them all anyway and just dealt with feeling sick and the consequences. 

But now she's seeing alot of top professionals who have all told her by eating all those foods during pregnancy there is a high high probability she passed the intolerances onto her daughter.


----------



## Angelinheaven

Betheney said:


> i haven't heard of that, but i have a friend with major food intolerances and during pregnancy she just said "screw it" and ate them all anyway and just dealt with feeling sick and the consequences.
> 
> But now she's seeing alot of top professionals who have all told her by eating all those foods during pregnancy there is a high high probability she passed the intolerances onto her daughter.

thanks so much! but did she have the baby yet?


----------



## Betheney

yes yes her baby is now a toddler. She had it on time and not early at all.


----------



## Angelinheaven

Betheney said:


> yes yes her baby is now a toddler. She had it on time and not early at all.

oh that's really good to know. thanks for sharing xxx :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

Beautiful pics La Mere!

I'm currently lying in bed, it's 7.20 & I'm trying to wake up fully. Need to get up & clean a little for a playdate we have after my 9am midwife appointment & swim class for DS. I can hear him in his room blowing raspberries then laughing at himself! :)

Soooo don't want to get up, it's freeezing!


----------



## Soniamillie01

La mere - glad they have finally diagnosed her, have they said how they can treat it? X


----------



## Leinzlove

Soniamillie01 said:


> La mere - glad they have finally diagnosed her, have they said how they can treat it? X

Happy 3rd trimester!! Eeeek soooo exciting January Edd's entering 3rd tri! :yipee:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow thanks, hadn't noticed! That's crazy isn't it! 13 weeks to go and now I'm starting to panic re the whole there is a baby inside me which I've got to push out!


----------



## Lauren021406

cant believe 3rd trimester today!!


----------



## Lauren021406

my 27 week bump!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/27w.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Your belly is cute and round! Mines pointy in sime pics and round in others! I think its what i wear lol


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Your belly is cute and round! Mines pointy in sime pics and round in others! I think its what i wear lol

thank you! I think I look different depending on what I wear too! but maybe its the whole you carry a girl n boy different lol


----------



## DittyByrd

*It's fruit day!!! I think I'm an eggplant. *

We've been getting our hardwood refinished upstairs. What a hassle. DH and I moved tons of boxes and furniture in preparation and we're on day 2 of a 3 day process of refinishing floors. I have the house well ventilated and the sealant doesn't smell too pungent. I read where some pregnant women leave the house for the entire project due to fumes. It's not nearly that bad - I would be more concerned if I were in my 1st tri.

It looks beautiful. They will come back next week to do our master bedroom (thankfully they let us do the upstairs in 2 stages so not everything had to be moved downstairs!). One more step to bean arriving!

My baby furniture is being delivered next week. I am getting so excited.


----------



## Little J

cute bumps ladies!

Happy b-day Sonia!

Yesterday i left work early and got a mani/pedi with my sister who is in town visiting, it was so fun! I had NEVER gotten a pedi before! Oh man it felt so good to get my feet scrubbed/massaged all while sitting in a chair getting my back massaged.

I was just realizing some of our baby showers are coming up in a month! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I do think shes more towards my back though :( it hurts constantly....


----------



## Lauren021406

when I went for my 4d last week he was in the back..also uncooperative so we go again next week!


----------



## mellywelly

My 27+1 bump. 
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0719.jpg


----------



## JCh

Loving everyones bumps! AWESOME!

Finally hit double digits - less than 100!!! 8 days until 3rd Tri! OMG!


----------



## Little J

nice bump melly!


----------



## brieri1

So a couple days ago I posted about how my husband won't initiate any physical intimacy between us and how unattractive I feel. Well, we hadn't don't anything since last Wednesday. It was just hard for me to be in the mood to do anything since I feel so unattractive and then he got sick, so it was a good excuse for me not to do anything. Well, ladies, I found his breaking point. He full on initiated last night like he'd never stopped. It took 6 days of no physical contact, but it happened and it made me feel so much better. My husband is so sweet when he initiates, telling me how beautiful and sexy I am, and at almost 27 weeks pregnant, those are things a girl likes to hear, lol. So anyway, that situation resolved a little. 

As for baby stuff, I went and did my glucose test yesterday. Nasty drink followed by one of the longest hours of my life. I didn't realize the drink would have so much sugar in it it would feel like it was going to burn my throat. All I've really been buying for Lilah lately is cloth diapers. I have about twenty in my possession now with two more on their way. I'm shooting for between 24 and 30, but probably closer to 24 because while it is cheaper in the long run, we aren't rich people who can afford too much of an upfront cost, especially with moving next month.


----------



## mellywelly

I've got my gtt next week, I thought they would give me a lucozade, didn't realise it's a yacky drink!


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> So a couple days ago I posted about how my husband won't initiate any physical intimacy between us and how unattractive I feel. Well, we hadn't don't anything since last Wednesday. It was just hard for me to be in the mood to do anything since I feel so unattractive and then he got sick, so it was a good excuse for me not to do anything. Well, ladies, I found his breaking point. He full on initiated last night like he'd never stopped. It took 6 days of no physical contact, but it happened and it made me feel so much better. My husband is so sweet when he initiates, telling me how beautiful and sexy I am, and at almost 27 weeks pregnant, those are things a girl likes to hear, lol. So anyway, that situation resolved a little.
> 
> As for baby stuff, I went and did my glucose test yesterday. Nasty drink followed by one of the longest hours of my life. I didn't realize the drink would have so much sugar in it it would feel like it was going to burn my throat. All I've really been buying for Lilah lately is cloth diapers. I have about twenty in my possession now with two more on their way. I'm shooting for between 24 and 30, but probably closer to 24 because while it is cheaper in the long run, we aren't rich people who can afford too much of an upfront cost, especially with moving next month.

Good for you for DTD! :haha:

What brand of cloth diapers did you decide on? I have decided on BumGenius pocket diapers.


----------



## JCh

brieri1 said:


> So a couple days ago I posted about how my husband won't initiate any physical intimacy between us and how unattractive I feel. Well, we hadn't don't anything since last Wednesday. It was just hard for me to be in the mood to do anything since I feel so unattractive and then he got sick, so it was a good excuse for me not to do anything. Well, ladies, I found his breaking point. He full on initiated last night like he'd never stopped. It took 6 days of no physical contact, but it happened and it made me feel so much better. My husband is so sweet when he initiates, telling me how beautiful and sexy I am, and at almost 27 weeks pregnant, those are things a girl likes to hear, lol. So anyway, that situation resolved a little.
> 
> As for baby stuff, I went and did my glucose test yesterday. Nasty drink followed by one of the longest hours of my life. I didn't realize the drink would have so much sugar in it it would feel like it was going to burn my throat. All I've really been buying for Lilah lately is cloth diapers. I have about twenty in my possession now with two more on their way. I'm shooting for between 24 and 30, but probably closer to 24 because while it is cheaper in the long run, we aren't rich people who can afford too much of an upfront cost, especially with moving next month.

Last night DH told me I look great - kind of odd to hear when u feel like ur carrying around a basketball under ur shirt. He said I don't even look pregnant anywhere else and he thinks that's hot.... Hrmmmm.... But of course - he still hasn't wanted to dtd - maybe I can get him into it one of these days, I've even been having sex dreams cuz I just need a romp! Then I wake up disappointed.... LOL, there is hope apparently!


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute bump pictures ladies! I have requests from some facebook friends for a new one so I suppose I should get around to doing it. lol! 

I am so tired today. Ok well I'm tired everyday now because I've stopped sleeping good. I wake up a lot hurting ... muscles and what not cramped up. I'm ready for January for real now. I can deal with getting up to feed a baby every couple of hours but the aches and pains are not something I enjoy dealing with. I will be happy to have my body back and my baby in my arms!!!!! 

Checked my weight here at home the other day ... I've gained nearly 40lbs! Not sure where it is hiding :haha: I think my boobs and belly are splitting it quite nicely. :haha::haha:

I too am starting to feel a little anxious even though this is my second go around. The excitement and nervousness of here comes baby!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just one more week for 3rd tri, can't wait!!!


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> I've got my gtt next week, I thought they would give me a lucozade, didn't realise it's a yacky drink!

I had that nasty drink 3 times last pregnancy and already twice this pregnancy and have an appt Friday where I'm pretty sure he's sending me to retest next week. I don't understand the point of making me retest. I keep failing. And I certainly don't enjoy that drink!! :sick:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I've got my gtt next week, I thought they would give me a lucozade, didn't realise it's a yacky drink!
> 
> I had that nasty drink 3 times last pregnancy and already twice this pregnancy and have an appt Friday where I'm pretty sure he's sending me to retest next week. I don't understand the point of making me retest. I keep failing. And I certainly don't enjoy that drink!! :sick:Click to expand...

That is ridiculous that they keep making you take it. I think I would ask if they need to go back to medical school because they can't seem to figure out that failing means GD. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

I've had really bad lower back pain all day today, I think today is the first time this pg has made me feel really rubbish. 

Snow, I don't understand, if you keep failing the test, why the need to keep retesting? Bizarre!


----------



## snowangel187

Not only is it a disgusting drink. The last time they drew my blood the blew a vein. I'm very weak when it comes to needles then throw fasting in on top of it. I've been known to faint too!! It's outrageous.


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I'm really looking forward to it now!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Mine's the 18th of oct! :s


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - Good for you! Glad he couldn't resist anymore :D 

Snow - Idiots! Hopefully they won't put you through it again.

My midwife appointment went well today & I'm measuring fine for my dates, which was my main worry. However she said I'll need to do my booking in again when I move & they'll take new bloods for everything... Arghhh! Don't see why they can't just copy the details across.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!

I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.


----------



## gingermango

Grr the lady over the road from me was pregnant, I dont know or speak to her but from the size of her bump I had assumed she was due about the same time as me, but Ive just seen her putting her baby in their car and her stomach is already flat as a pancake!!

I feel huge today, will try and take a pic later, cant wait to have my little man here but it still seems so far away!


----------



## brieri1

DittyByrd said:


> Good for you for DTD! :haha:
> 
> What brand of cloth diapers did you decide on? I have decided on BumGenius pocket diapers.

I've bought a variety of cloth diapers. I have some BumGenius, some Thirsties, Bumkins and Lovely Pocket Diapers. If you are going for the pocket diaper thing only, I highly recommend the lovely pocket diapers. You can look up some awesome reviews on them, but they range from 7 to 12.50 in cost and I don't have to tell you how cheap that is for a great diaper. If you want to look at them, the website is just lovelypocketdiapers.com.


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.

That sounds delicious... But I'm trying to limit my sugar intake since her taste buds are developing right now and I don't want her to be a little sugar fiend.


----------



## brieri1

I just booked my first appointment with a midwife for when we get back home next month! I'm so excited about it! I really can't stand this naval hospital care. They are so cold and a little mean, actually. The only benefit is my current care is free, where as we are paying 2400 dollars for the prenatal care and to give birth at a birthing center.


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARGGGHHHH hormonal pregnant women, approach with caution!

I've completely had it today! Just hacked off with work and shit, I have a good mind to go off with stress now as it isn't doing me or bump any good. I would go into detail but not sure one of my colleagues isn't floating on these boards. If people want details let me know.

GTT I've now had two, another one next Friday. Mine are always two hr tests, I don't find the drink too bad, in the uk at my hospital it is just like a really syrupy drink, just juice undulated I guess or not diluted enough.

Cute bumps ladies :)

Sorry to vent :(


----------



## Kaiecee

My gd test is on the 15th here it taste like orange crush without the fizz and a hundred times the sugar lol 

Went to doctors yesterday baby is measuring perfect had high blood pressure but made me retake it 5 min later and it was ok:) 

She said ill probably be induced on the 10th of January so technically 9 days early I was hoping a full 14 days early but ill find out for sure my next appointment or some time in November when their schedule is in but at least baby will be here early in doing baby's bed today is already up now just putting bed set in and baby monitor set up since I need to put the angel care pad underneath the mattress :) and I got some good baby deals at toys r us this week so I can't wait :)


----------



## gingermango

Kaicee we had the angel care pad for both dd and ds and its very reasurring, but beware of the amount of times you will pick baby up in the middle of the night to feed and forget to switch it off is ridiculous and the whole street will hear it pmsl.


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh no Sonia! Not sure what's going on (don't actually know what you do either!?). Can you try to let it wash over you? At least you won't be there that much longer & whatever it is won't be an issue when you go back after Mat leave. Obviously if it's a workload/deadline thing that's a bit more difficult. Hope you resolve it :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

brieri1 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.
> 
> That sounds delicious... But I'm trying to limit my sugar intake since her taste buds are developing right now and I don't want her to be a little sugar fiend.Click to expand...

Does that really happen? What stage do they develop?

.... Think I's still go for the apples though. Sounds amazing right now!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.
> 
> That sounds delicious... But I'm trying to limit my sugar intake since her taste buds are developing right now and I don't want her to be a little sugar fiend.Click to expand...
> 
> Does that really happen? What stage do they develop?
> 
> .... Think I's still go for the apples though. Sounds amazing right now!Click to expand...

 if it does (Which I doubt), I'm sure that with my sweet cravings I've spoiled him already haha Hubby is buying the ice cream after work and we are having them after dinner :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

gingermango said:


> Kaicee we had the angel care pad for both dd and ds and its very reasurring, but beware of the amount of times you will pick baby up in the middle of the night to feed and forget to switch it off is ridiculous and the whole street will hear it pmsl.

Now I need to figure out where to install it in bassinette or crib ill install it today :)


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> Kaicee we had the angel care pad for both dd and ds and its very reasurring, but beware of the amount of times you will pick baby up in the middle of the night to feed and forget to switch it off is ridiculous and the whole street will hear it pmsl.

We got it for ds but didn't like it and returned it for a normal monitor. If I remember right, it has a monitor aswell as the pad? The pad was ok, but the reception on the monitor was very poor.


----------



## BlossomJ

Sooo Jealous Deedee! I've just told DH we're having them tomorrow :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Sooo Jealous Deedee! I've just told DH we're having them tomorrow :)

:happydance: they are so good, and makes the apartment smell like christmas with all the sugar and cinnamon cooking...


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.
> 
> That sounds delicious... But I'm trying to limit my sugar intake since her taste buds are developing right now and I don't want her to be a little sugar fiend.Click to expand...
> 
> Does that really happen? What stage do they develop?
> 
> .... Think I's still go for the apples though. Sounds amazing right now!Click to expand...
> 
> if it does (Which I doubt), I'm sure that with my sweet cravings I've spoiled him already haha Hubby is buying the ice cream after work and we are having them after dinner :happydance:Click to expand...

It actually really does happen. Your amniotic fluid will taste like whatever you eat, so the baby will develop their taste from what your fluid tastes like. It starts whenever the baby starts swallowing amniotic fluid, I think its like 22 weeks or something. It isn't a surefire thing or anything. My sister ate kraft macaroni and cheese everyday of her first pregnancy with my niece and my niece has never liked it. But she also ate a lot of other things that would seem obscure for a baby to like, like bleu cheese and shrimp, and my niece has loved those things since she was started on solids.


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Sooo Jealous Deedee! I've just told DH we're having them tomorrow :)
> 
> :happydance: they are so good, and makes the apartment smell like christmas with all the sugar and cinnamon cooking...Click to expand...

Gosh I can't wait for Christmas to get here. I love pumpkin pie, and I only get to have it around the holidays, so I'm super excited for that. Sugar and cinnamon is such an amazing combination. This post seems weird for me because I'm Jewish... but my family has always celebrated Christmas, so I guess its not that weird.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for Christmas and decorating and baking :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Can't wait for Christmas and decorating and baking :)

I'm counting down the days! I actually asked hubby if we could put tree up in october :haha: he said to wait for the first week of november LOL I blame my momma, she would put the Christmas tree super early and wouldn't take it down 'til february.


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Sonia that you are having a bad day! Try not to let the stress get to you ... I know that is easier said than done ... That would be weird if your coworkers were stalking you on here. If you need to vent away feel free. That is what we are here for!! :hugs::hugs:

When I was pregnant with DD, I craved meat and brownies and ate a lot of those and she isn't a big fan of meat or cakes/brownies. So for the taste bud thing I don't think it worked for me. Although I have read that if you eat veggies while pregnant, the baby is more likely to like the taste of them. When DD was a baby, she loved veggies and now won't touch fruits or veggies so who knows. I crave fruits and veggies with this one so hopefully this baby will be more apt to eating the good stuff. :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

One of them is expecting so think she may be on here somewhere


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.

Now I'm craving Cracker Barrel. Do yall have Cracker Barrel near you?



Kaiecee said:


> My gd test is on the 15th here it taste like orange crush without the fizz and a hundred times the sugar lol
> 
> Went to doctors yesterday baby is measuring perfect had high blood pressure but made me retake it 5 min later and it was ok:)
> 
> She said ill probably be induced on the 10th of January so technically 9 days early I was hoping a full 14 days early but ill find out for sure my next appointment or some time in November when their schedule is in but at least baby will be here early in doing baby's bed today is already up now just putting bed set in and baby monitor set up since I need to put the angel care pad underneath the mattress :) and I got some good baby deals at toys r us this week so I can't wait :)

I'd be happy if it tasted like that as much as I've had to drink it. It taste very chalky to me. Yuck. I has heard they have a fruit punch flavored one now which I may request. They offered me orange or lemon. And with as bad as it is with orange I don't dare try the lemon. 

They can't induce u here before 39 weeks unless there is a medical issue that arises. 



DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Christmas and decorating and baking :)
> 
> I'm counting down the days! I actually asked hubby if we could put tree up in october :haha: he said to wait for the first week of november LOL I blame my momma, she would put the Christmas tree super early and wouldn't take it down 'til february.Click to expand...

We usually put up the Christmas tree on Thanksgiving and take it down new years day. Not sure how that'll go this year. Was thinking about doing it and getting it over with all together before Christmas , BUT then I was thinking if baby is born before Christmas I would want it up for pictures with the baby for her first Christmas. So who knows. I can guarantee it won't be on ready to pop climbing on chairs to decorate this year. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> One of them is expecting so think she may be on here somewhere

Have the mods change ur username and then ur avatar pic. Can you block people on here? Crazy stalkers!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good thinking hun, I'm sure they wouldn't be on here but you never know!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.
> 
> Now I'm craving Cracker Barrel. Do yall have Cracker Barrel near you?
> 
> Yes, there is! LOL It's about 5 miles away
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Christmas and decorating and baking :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm counting down the days! I actually asked hubby if we could put tree up in october :haha: he said to wait for the first week of november LOL I blame my momma, she would put the Christmas tree super early and wouldn't take it down 'til february.Click to expand...
> 
> We usually put up the Christmas tree on Thanksgiving and take it down new years day. Not sure how that'll go this year. Was thinking about doing it and getting it over with all together before Christmas , BUT then I was thinking if baby is born before Christmas I would want it up for pictures with the baby for her first Christmas. So who knows. I can guarantee it won't be on ready to pop climbing on chairs to decorate this year. :haha:Click to expand...

Well, see my family doesn't celebrate Halloween, and Guatemala doesn't have Thanksgiving really, so from now to then it's just Christmas all the way. We do have all Saints day, but we just cook "fiambre" that day, nothing really all that decorating. Hubby just got use to the tree before Thanksgiving last year, he was really supportive, and even enjoyed being the first ones to put our lights up LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow -- YES CRACKER BARRELL!!! OMG! I made DH take us there the other night. I LOVE their food!!! YUM YUM!!! 

We put our Christmas tree usually the day after Thanksgiving. Only because we are so full on Thanksgiving! :haha: DH and I always watch college football while we do it. Our rivals always play each other (He's a GA Tech fan and I'm a GA Bulldogs fan) and we always do a bet each year. It is a silly bet because whoever loses has to take the other to dinner ... I don't work so he always has to pay. :haha: I use to work so we just still hang on to the tradition. He will joke and say if my team wins no you have to use your card for dinner. (Joint account) :haha: :haha: 

I love decorating for Christmas and I always play Christmas music while I decorate. DH always makes me laugh because what really starts the Christmas feeling is when he ... very terribly .... sings "White Christmas" by Bing Crosby. He does is just to make me laugh. :haha::haha: We heard it playing in a store the other day and he looked at me and just grinned and started in. I busted out laughing in the store.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Well, see my family doesn't celebrate Halloween, and Guatemala doesn't have Thanksgiving really, so from now to then it's just Christmas all the way. We do have all Saints day, but we just cook "fiambre" that day, nothing really all that decorating. Hubby just got use to the tree before Thanksgiving last year, he was really supportive, and even enjoyed being the first ones to put our lights up LOL


We don't do any decorating for Halloween but we do take DD trick or treating. However since last year, my mom has started doing Halloween parties again. They are small gatherings with close friends and family but we all dress up and make the food look really gross. Last year was sooo much fun. I've had to adjust my costume choices some due to the belly but it will still be fun!


----------



## Kaiecee

My thanksgiving is this Monday :) can't wait for turkey and apple pie and if course pumpkin pie :)


----------



## Lillian33

Vent away Sonia - as Sassy said that's why we're here :flower: Hope you're feeling better tomorrow.

Lauren and Melly, super cute bumps!! Melly, I have had some serious lower back pain this last week too, stretching twice a day if you can I have found a huge help.

Brieri, so glad things are back on track with DH in the DTD department :thumbup:

You ladies should all holiday in the Southern Hemisphere around Christmas one year - a hot Christmas is certainly something to experice! :)

xx


----------



## snowangel187

Lillian33 said:


> Vent away Sonia - as Sassy said that's why we're here :flower: Hope you're feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> Lauren and Melly, super cute bumps!! Melly, I have had some serious lower back pain this last week too, stretching twice a day if you can I have found a huge help.
> 
> Brieri, so glad things are back on track with DH in the DTD department :thumbup:
> 
> You ladies should all holiday in the Southern Hemisphere around Christmas one year - a hot Christmas is certainly something to experice! :)
> 
> xx


How hot is your Christmas? I'm not as "southern" as you, but our temps are usually 75*. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

How many packs of nb diapers are u girls gonna buy I bought 2 but was wondering if its enough


----------



## Lillian33

snowangel187 said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Vent away Sonia - as Sassy said that's why we're here :flower: Hope you're feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> Lauren and Melly, super cute bumps!! Melly, I have had some serious lower back pain this last week too, stretching twice a day if you can I have found a huge help.
> 
> Brieri, so glad things are back on track with DH in the DTD department :thumbup:
> 
> You ladies should all holiday in the Southern Hemisphere around Christmas one year - a hot Christmas is certainly something to experice! :)
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> How hot is your Christmas? I'm not as "southern" as you, but our temps are usually 75*. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well put it this way, last year back home in Australia (South Australia) our New Years eve was 40 degrees celcuis - so over 100 degrees farenheit!! We had a pool party! It doesnt get as hot here in NZ but it certainly is different to a white Christmas isnt it!! 75F sounds just right :winkwink:


----------



## Kaiecee

So my friend who has been with her oh for 8 years and I little girl has now left her and is already talking to another girl I can't believe men sometimes !


----------



## Soniamillie01

Our Christmas is normally grey and wet! We've not had a white Christmas for years. Would be nice but not this year please! I'm no weather girl but I'd go 15-18 degrees here at a push, so cold!


----------



## Kaiecee

My Christmas is full of snow and around -20 to -30 degrees celcius


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I loved my first ubber cold Christmas last year. And believe it or not, it does snow in Dallas TX haha. It's wonderful! Guatemala gets cold to where you use scarfs and sweaters, but not as cold as it does here. I love the change of seasons, although I need to keep up with my shots or I get sick real quick 'cuz i'm not use to it...


----------



## Betheney

I did something really stupid. When I'm playing around with DH i'll pretend I want a hug but then jump and wrap my legs around his waist and cling for dear life until he supports me. I knew my belly wouldn't get in the way but didn't consider my pelvis and back into this activity. So needless to say I really damaged my pelvis and back, I've been in pain for 2 days now and it's only slowly improving


----------



## Betheney

OMG my ticker moved!!!! look how far along it is!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> I did something really stupid. When I'm playing around with DH i'll pretend I want a hug but then jump and wrap my legs around his waist and cling for dear life until he supports me. I knew my belly wouldn't get in the way but didn't consider my pelvis and back into this activity. So needless to say I really damaged my pelvis and back, I've been in pain for 2 days now and it's only slowly improving

Aww, that's a cute thing to do. Hope you feel better sooner.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> I did something really stupid. When I'm playing around with DH i'll pretend I want a hug but then jump and wrap my legs around his waist and cling for dear life until he supports me. I knew my belly wouldn't get in the way but didn't consider my pelvis and back into this activity. So needless to say I really damaged my pelvis and back, I've been in pain for 2 days now and it's only slowly improving

Oh no - ouchie!!


----------



## brieri1

Christmas here in so-cal is not warm, but its usually in the forties Fahrenheit. Back home, around 20 degrees and snowy. I miss that a lot. I'm so glad I'm moving back before the holidays. Although, after spending so much time here, my husband and I might have trouble adjusting to the cold.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its hit or miss in pennsylvania... Snow sometimes, but dont bet on it....we get it when uts not wanted, like last year on halloween we had a huge sniw storm and everything was closed lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I can't remember if it was last year or the year before but it actually snowed on Christmas day and it was awesome! We usually don't get snow but it is cold but having that white Christmas was just beautiful.


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i know im being absolutely crazy but feeling those cramps in my back yesterday and in my lower stomach i think they felt like a slight contraction( but ive never had a baby before so im not even sure if thats what im feeling) but the heating pad helped a bit, and babies been moving like crazy all night and today...i have nodischarge or blood...i dont kno why i swear im thinking im going into preterm labor! I really need to calm down! Lol let me know its normal and just some growing pains!!
> 
> 
> I would def call your dr, your not crazy for being concerned. Some symptoms are similar to preterm labor and it's better to be safe then sorry. In the meantime try to stay off your feet and rest. Let us know! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Welcome,.hunnibunni! Congrats on your lil man!
> 
> Sonia- hope you have a great birthday and have fun at the spa!
> 
> Betheney- I don't think you crossed a line at all. I would have done the same thing. I don't always control Rayven the best ay home, but when she starts doing something at someone's house even if they say she is fine, not to worry.. I still get embarrassed.
> 
> Re headtburn: its been horrible! Seems like its constantly churning! I used papaya tablets with Rayven and they worked.wonders! I'm gonna.try pineapple and see if that helps at all since i'm out of my papaya tabs.
> 
> I do feel unattractive somedays, buy my Dh is a wonderful help. He always makes me feel beautiful and is always trying to get some :haha: so its a big booster.
> 
> I have a couple of bump pics I will post later if I have a chance. And a quick update on my mom: she had another MRI and they told her that there wasn't anything pressing on her spinal cord, she has a tiny bit of movement in her hips but she still can't move her legs. They are starting her on physical therapy and steroids. Thank you all so much again for your prayers, thoughts and best wishes. I love you girls!Click to expand...
> 
> I had another friend tell me to use papaya tablets for heartburn but when I was reading about them it said they can cause contractions? Did your dr say they were ok to use? :shrug: I had planned on asking at my OB appt Friday because my heartburn is in full swing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/nursery2.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Very cute!Click to expand...
> 
> I used them my last pregnancy with no problems. My midwife said they were safe. Green/unripe papaya can cause contractions though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonia!! So glad you had a lovely day :flower:
> 
> Nikki, looking lovely as always, bump is coming along nicely :)
> 
> La Mere, sending more thoughts your mums way for a nice speedy recovery :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Beautiful nurseries ladies, very jealous here too as we're currently renting while looking for the right place!
> 
> Ditty, thank you for the tips for stretching out the lower back, mine has been killing me this past week - oddly just on the lower left hand side.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lillian!! :hugs: I got another update this morning, the doctor finally gave her a diagnosis.. she has a spinal cord infarction, which is apparently a pretty rare thing as the doctor who has been seeing her has only been on 2 cases and my mom is one of them.
> 
> Here's a couple bump pics and a couple pics of my adorable Rayven.
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-01173643_zpsd3007cd2.jpg
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-30111227_zpsd22472af.jpg
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-30111147_zpsf3e148b0.jpg
> 
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-01173632_zpsf9b5dde8.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous LaMere - your bump and your little cutie-pie too!
> 
> Well I'm pleased at least your mum finally has a diagnosis, now they can focus on treating her right, sending big :hugs: both your ways xxClick to expand...

:hugs: Thank you, Lillian! 



Betheney said:


> La Mere - you look gorgeous!!!! great pics and your little one is such a cutie!!!!

:hug: Thank you, Betheney! 



BlossomJ said:


> Beautiful pics La Mere!
> 
> I'm currently lying in bed, it's 7.20 & I'm trying to wake up fully. Need to get up & clean a little for a playdate we have after my 9am midwife appointment & swim class for DS. I can hear him in his room blowing raspberries then laughing at himself! :)
> 
> Soooo don't want to get up, it's freeezing!

Thanks, Blossom!



Soniamillie01 said:


> La mere - glad they have finally diagnosed her, have they said how they can treat it? X

Physical therapy and occupational therapy are what they are doing for her now. She had her first physical therapy session this morning and she did really well. They told her they were impressed with what/how well she is doing already. She still isn't mobile, but wouldn't be surprised if she is again really soon. Thanks so much asking after her! :hugs:



DeedeeBeester said:


> Just one more week for 3rd tri, can't wait!!!

And I'm just a couple days behind you, DeeDee!



DeedeeBeester said:



> I want hot cinnamon and sugar apples with vanilla ice cream on top!!!
> 
> I think I just want it to be Christmas hahahaha.

Omg! That sounds fantastic! 



Betheney said:


> I did something really stupid. When I'm playing around with DH i'll pretend I want a hug but then jump and wrap my legs around his waist and cling for dear life until he supports me. I knew my belly wouldn't get in the way but didn't consider my pelvis and back into this activity. So needless to say I really damaged my pelvis and back, I've been in pain for 2 days now and it's only slowly improving

:hugs: oh thats terrible, hun! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I'm in Australia so our Christmas day can vary but it's not unusual to have a 40 degree Christmas (104 Fahrenheit), but the mid 20's is probably more likely which google is telling me is 77 Fahrenheit.

I don't know about food, it's hard in our family. All my family live interstate so Christmas together is a little hard to do. So it will just be me, DH and Eva. But i'm vegetarian and DH is not, so it's hard to do roasts and big meals when he's virtually the only one who will eat it and most of the meat goes to waste. Maybe we'll find a small ham thingy on the bone (i don't know what it's called because i don't eat it).

Last year i was vegan so i had my own feast and hubby had his own feast. I splurged and bought all vegan friendly mock stuff which i don't usually eat and just ate it with some roast vegies and things like that.

I really have no idea about this year. I miss my grandmothers trifles. I suppose we could still get a big ham because my mum is coming to visit straight after christmas to wait with us for when the baby is born so she can look after Eva.


----------



## ARuppe716

That Halloween snow storm was crazy!! I hope we have a white Christmas this year...I feel like it's been ages. Although we had that big blizzard a few years ago the day after Christmas which was just an excuse to skip work, snuggle inside all day, and play with all our new Christmas toys! 

Anyone planning on decorating less for Christmas this year? I usually do the bulk of decorating but also the cleanup. And I hate taking the tree down early, it's usually up until the end of January! I think we're putting up the tree but not do all the extra trim and ornaments that I would be putting away. And nothing too high for me to have to climb to get to. We'll still have it Christmas-y just a little scaled down from normal.

This is random but I don't know if anyone has seen this site... My mom found it because I was talking about Petunia Pickle Bottom. She bought me one that is normally $175 and got it for $116. They clearance out certain patterns, etc. and even though it seems extravagant I can't help but drool over these everytime I'm in the store. If anyone else has been eyeing them, it's a good chance to get one for less!
https://www.laylagrayce.com/Departments/Sale/Petunia-Pickle-Bottom.aspx?sortorder=2&page=all


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> My Christmas is full of snow and around -20 to -30 degrees celcius


This sounds similar to my weather before we moved. We use to live in Maine. :thumbup:



Kaiecee said:


> How many packs of nb diapers are u girls gonna buy I bought 2 but was wondering if its enough

Honestly I wouldnt buy any more because depending on what size the baby is when born you may not need them for long. DD was 8lbs 1oz and she wasn't in them long but I can't remember exactly how long. If u want to buy ahead of time I'd buy 1's and 2's. Tape your receipt to the box so if u end up not needing that Many of one size or if baby doesn't do well in the brand you can return them. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> That Halloween snow storm was crazy!! I hope we have a white Christmas this year...I feel like it's been ages. Although we had that big blizzard a few years ago the day after Christmas which was just an excuse to skip work, snuggle inside all day, and play with all our new Christmas toys!
> 
> Anyone planning on decorating less for Christmas this year? I usually do the bulk of decorating but also the cleanup. And I hate taking the tree down early, it's usually up until the end of January! I think we're putting up the tree but not do all the extra trim and ornaments that I would be putting away. And nothing too high for me to have to climb to get to. We'll still have it Christmas-y just a little scaled down from normal.
> 
> This is random but I don't know if anyone has seen this site... My mom found it because I was talking about Petunia Pickle Bottom. She bought me one that is normally $175 and got it for $116. They clearance out certain patterns, etc. and even though it seems extravagant I can't help but drool over these everytime I'm in the store. If anyone else has been eyeing them, it's a good chance to get one for less!
> https://www.laylagrayce.com/Departments/Sale/Petunia-Pickle-Bottom.aspx?sortorder=2&page=all



Honestly I wouldn't decorate or celebrate Christmas at all if I didn't have dd, but since I feel like it'd be cruel to skip Christmas. :haha: we will do a tree that's about it. I think my inlaws have decided they're coming so my mil may cook but if not we will do Chinese food. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Any US ladies watching the debate?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh....were screwed either way aruppe!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Any US ladies watching the debate?

I am.


----------



## ARuppe716

It ended up being more childish than I thought it would be! I wish they wouldn't keep steamrolling the moderator!!


----------



## La Mere

Lol I agree with you, Nikki. That's why I'm not even bothering to watch....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It just helps with my whole context of USA and the fact that I am now living here. I watched without being able to vote this time around, since I am still just a resident and not yet a citizen. I think redundant or innovating information will give me a better idea of what I'm talking about when applying my own opinion in a conversation or just making my own mind about things. 

It was surprising, though. Somebody had better connection of words and ideas IMO.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea... I just i dunno the whole health care thingy gets me... We pay thru dh job and we have great healthcare..i just feel like were screwed either way....


----------



## snowangel187

I don't usually get political because it can be a heated topic, and although there is no quick fix. I will say I'd much rather have Romney in then Obama. Obama is a terrorist and I'm seriously considering moving out of the US if he's re-elected.


----------



## AJThomas

Don't have much to say but I am keeping up with u ladies, sadly by the time I start typing I don't remember anything I was planning to say :dohh: can't believe in 12 weeks my pumpkin should be here!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea... I just i dunno the whole health care thingy gets me... We pay thru dh job and we have great healthcare..i just feel like were screwed either way....

Yeah, the whole healthcare topic makes me nervous.


----------



## Kaiecee

This pregnancy has made me feel more stupid than my others my memory is so bad


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've watched a little that's been on the news on the UK although all of our news channels are concentrating on a 5 yr old child who was abducted whilst playing outside her house on Monday evening. They have a suspect in custody but she remains missing. I just hope they find her safe and well, she must be so frightened :(


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> I've watched a little that's been on the news on the UK although all of our news channels are concentrating on a 5 yr old child who was abducted whilst playing outside her house on Monday evening. They have a suspect in custody but she remains missing. I just hope they find her safe and well, she must be so frightened :(

I heard about that, was it in Wales... OH god i hope she's found safe and sound.


----------



## DittyByrd

I didn't even watch the debate but my DH did. I heard him yelling at the TV! I think it's important to vote for who you agree with the most. You'll never agree fully with any candidate unless it's yourself. 

What drives me crazy are people blindly voting along party lines or voting with absolutely NO idea what the real issues are and just following along with others. It is your civic duty to educate yourself, cut through the lies, smears, and BS, and figure out who means what for the country.


----------



## Betheney

In Australia voting is compulsory once you turn 18 otherwise you get a fine, i think it's about $100 so needless to say we get tonnes of people voting for anyone.


----------



## DittyByrd

Betheney said:


> In Australia voting is compulsory once you turn 18 otherwise you get a fine, i think it's about $100 so needless to say we get tonnes of people voting for anyone.

I like that idea though it would never happen here. They've just tried to require an ID to vote here in the US and that was struck down by the courts. ID required to buy pseudophedrine over the counter but not to vote? *face palms* Bureaucracy at its finest.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> This pregnancy has made me feel more stupid than my others my memory is so bad

Oh my word, me too!! I will be talking to dh and I'll stop mid sentence and have this questioning look on my face. I totally forget what I want to say and what I'm talking about. Dh will say "Really?" :rofl:


----------



## DittyByrd

I cannot sleep the past couple of nights. I guess sleep will become more and more difficult as I enter 3rd tri.

I am tossing and turning and all sorts of uncomfortable. Not sure if it's the humidity (been raining here for days but just cool enough to keep the A/C off), pregnancy, or worry about these flooring guys coming to my house everyday at 7:30AM. 

I am tired and grumpy. Poor DH is happy to go to work! Nap time as soon as these guys leave.


----------



## duckytwins

Ditty, that was me for MONTHS! Than all of a sudden, like two nights ago, I started sleeping again! I hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## Little J

PLEASE NO POLITICS TALK! 

I get really sick of hearing about it, especially others opinions because I hate when people express them when others dont really want to hear about it (no offense) I just find it offensive whichever way people are leaning towards to just bring it up because it is such a sensitive topic


on another note.... we do have Cracker Barrel where I am, but iv never gone? I always thought it was a store until hubby giggled at me :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

My sleep is pretty broken. Between having to pee a lot and being uncomfortable it seems difficult to get any decent sleep. Although I take all I can get because I know soon, there won't be any. :haha:

Pregnancy brain is the worst!! I forget stuff all the time. I'm usually the one to remember things and DH thinks it is funny watching me wander around trying to figure out where I put something or like you Snow, I'll be mid sentence and just stop and go what was I saying? :haha:

27 weeks TODAY!!!!!! :happydance: Where has the time gone?!?! But I just can't wait to meet her! 

DH left today for Florida. :cry: :haha: His father is graduating from the motorcycle institute down near Orlando and he went to go see him graduate. We scraped up enough for DH to go which is why DD and I are still here. I miss Florida so I hate not going but a pregnant woman on an 8 hour car ride doesn't really mix too well so I'll just see him tomorrow night. It is weird him not being here though. Since he got laid off, he's been here 24/7. I do not look forward to sleeping in this huge bed by myself tonight. Just might go grab DD and have her take up some of this space. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

don't get me started on pregnancy brain for months i've been planning a trip to Melbourne show for Evas birthday in November, i've triple checked the dates 100 times because it runs from late September to early October, so obviously with November being between September and October we are able to go.

Well on the 1st of October i realised that November comes AFTER October not before *massive face palm* i then proceeded to spend hours crying because i can't take Eva to the show for her birthday anymore and i've spent weeks planning it.


----------



## ARuppe716

I promise not to bring up politics!! (im totally guiltu of being the one to mention the debate- I know it's a sensitive subject but was just curious if anyone was watching. )I'm sure we could discuss for days and never come to a happy end to the conversation. 

On another topic the sleep thing is getting interesting. I want to sleep on my back SO BAD! I keep waking up on my back and then forcing myself to roll onto my side which is no small feat. Plus dh and I are switching sides in the bed this weekend so that I am sleeping on the side where baby will sleep in the beginning. I'm curious if I'll have difficulty sleeping or not... And has anyone else noticed its getting harder to sit up and get out of bed in the morning? I feel like I have to launch myself out!!


----------



## DittyByrd

LOL. The other day my DH and I grabbed some lunch. I was so hungry all I could think about was getting my food! As the food was being carried on a tray to us all I could focus on was our lunch! We were talking about some event and I was supposed to say, "It was good." What I actually said was, "It was delicious." My DH just let it slide. 

And my brain definitely stops mid sentence. It tried to start an argument with my husband last night about something that made no sense. He looked confused and I said "Oh, just shut up." And we laughed at the baby brain.


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> I promise not to bring up politics!! (im totally guiltu of being the one to mention the debate- I know it's a sensitive subject but was just curious if anyone was watching. )I'm sure we could discuss for days and never come to a happy end to the conversation.
> 
> On another topic the sleep thing is getting interesting. I want to sleep on my back SO BAD! I keep waking up on my back and then forcing myself to roll onto my side which is no small feat. Plus dh and I are switching sides in the bed this weekend so that I am sleeping on the side where baby will sleep in the beginning. I'm curious if I'll have difficulty sleeping or not... And has anyone else noticed its getting harder to sit up and get out of bed in the morning? I feel like I have to launch myself out!!

I hate talking politics. My DH is very political and I banished him to the basement last night to watch the debate!

I have been sleeping on my side but waking on my back. I am doing whatever is comfortable. I am not worried about it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont vote...bc ill be honest i only follow what really affects me ... Ex: healthcare. I dont have a side is what i was saying.. No heated debate..


----------



## sassy_mom

I wake up on my stomach every morning now. I fall asleep on my side. I have no idea where the baby moves to when I sleep like that. :haha: It actually is the most comfortable position when I'm trying to sleep which is really strange! 

I also have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning. I have to do some weird roll to get up. :haha:

Nice Betheney! Pregnancy brain is driving me crazy. It took me 3 attempts to hem a pair of pants the other day ... first I turned them the wrong way and then I couldn't figure out why they were still the wrong way ... I had just forgotten to cut off the extra material and it was hanging out. UGH! Oh btw Betheney hope your feeling better. Maybe no more crazy love jumps until baby is out. 

I don't follow politics. I only get excited when I don't have to see 9000 commercials about bashing someone else. DH and I always wish we could move to another country. Everyone has their problems I know but we just feel like America is so corrupt and spiraling down hill.


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> I cannot sleep the past couple of nights. I guess sleep will become more and more difficult as I enter 3rd tri.
> 
> I am tossing and turning and all sorts of uncomfortable. Not sure if it's the humidity (been raining here for days but just cool enough to keep the A/C off), pregnancy, or worry about these flooring guys coming to my house everyday at 7:30AM.
> 
> I am tired and grumpy. Poor DH is happy to go to work! Nap time as soon as these guys leave.



I am so tired all the time. You'd think being in bed most all the time I wouldn't be, but I can't sleep at all. I wake up when I need to move and have to basically sit up to move from one side to the other and it happens at least 10 times a night. Then I wake up dying of thirst anybody else have that problem? I actually counted ounces yesterday and I drank over 100oz of water and honestly it was a slow day for me on liquids. I always go to bed with a 24oz cup of water and I run out every night! 

Im def not as fond of being pregnant this time. :haha: my belly hurts so bad it's getting so tight it's actually painful and burns at times when she moves. It's like I'm growing on the inside but not the outside. I don't remember this with dd until much closer to my due date. :shrug: oh well as long as baby is doing well I shall survive. :thumbup: 

In other news I'm waiting to hear from a friend she was due the day before me and had her baby a few days ago. :cry: I wasn't aware of any complications she was having. He was 2lbs 2oz waiting for her to update on his condition. Definitely thankful for everyday I'm able to stay pregnant tho.


----------



## snowangel187

Sassy- its got to be a psychological thing sleeping on ur belly when u know U shouldn't. :haha: I have always been a belly sleeper. When I was 18 I got a tattoo on my back, every night I would wake up sleeping on it!!! :haha: I never slept on my belly with dd, and I have had a hard time getting back into sleeping on it since having her 4 years ago. Almost immediately after finding out I was prego this time I started wanting to sleep on my stomach again. So weird!


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> This pregnancy has made me feel more stupid than my others my memory is so bad
> 
> Oh my word, me too!! I will be talking to dh and I'll stop mid sentence and have this questioning look on my face. I totally forget what I want to say and what I'm talking about. Dh will say "Really?" :rofl:Click to expand...

I have to remeber stuff for dh and I forget stuff all the time lol so then he gets frustrated but I told u can't rely on me I have half a brain now lol so I try writting things down so I don't forget


----------



## gingermango

Aww snow, thinking of your friends little baby (same weight as dd was) its stressful but sooo many babies now pull through being so prem and have no lasting problems and by the time the lo is 5 you probably wont see a differnce between him and your own lo :)


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I am so tired all the time. You'd think being in bed most all the time I wouldn't be, but I can't sleep at all. I wake up when I need to move and have to basically sit up to move from one side to the other and it happens at least 10 times a night. Then I wake up dying of thirst anybody else have that problem? I actually counted ounces yesterday and I drank over 100oz of water and honestly it was a slow day for me on liquids. I always go to bed with a 24oz cup of water and I run out every night!
> 
> Im def not as fond of being pregnant this time. :haha: my belly hurts so bad it's getting so tight it's actually painful and burns at times when she moves. It's like I'm growing on the inside but not the outside. I don't remember this with dd until much closer to my due date. :shrug: oh well as long as baby is doing well I shall survive. :thumbup:
> 
> In other news I'm waiting to hear from a friend she was due the day before me and had her baby a few days ago. :cry: I wasn't aware of any complications she was having. He was 2lbs 2oz waiting for her to update on his condition. Definitely thankful for everyday I'm able to stay pregnant tho.


I think the thirst has something to with your GD. I read that you are super thirsty with that. I take water to bed with me too because a lot of times when I wake up to pee, my mouth is really dry. 

My belly feels the same way!! I couldn't find a way to describe it but yes ... growing on the inside but not on the out! Don't get me wrong, my bump is way out there but I feel like it isn't enough. My stomach stays tight and sore it seems like. I remember feeling like this at the end with DD too but this one is like hey NO ROOM. hahahaha! 

I'm sure your friend's baby will do well. They have such great technology now and it is amazing what they can do for those tiny little ones! I will keep her in my thoughts along with baby!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Praying for ur friend and little one!


----------



## JCh

Sorry to hear snowangel! I'm assuming baby was about 27 weeks... It does help the odds around that time but such a treasure to keep baby as long as possible! Fx'd for ur friend and her new baby!


----------



## Betheney

My friend gave birth at 26+4 so it felt weird being 26+4 the other day. I thought of her lots. her LO is now a year old and doing incredibly well. Your friend has a long journey ahead of her I hope she has lots of support.

<3

I hate politics and find it too hard to choose a side because both are lying through their teeth.


----------



## ARuppe716

Anyone having a return of nausea? Twice this week I've had to run to the bathroom at work!!


----------



## Betheney

I get it with really bad smells and it's set right off when I have a cold. Do you have a cold?


----------



## ARuppe716

Nope, a little bit of a headache both days ( Tuesday and today) but no cold. I had some nausea in the first trimester but was pretty lucky and never actually threw up so it's weird to me that I feel this way. I hope I'm not coming down with anything, although I felt great yesterday...


----------



## JCh

Did u ladies do ur GTT yet?
I am only required to do the 1 hr test unless I fail and obviously don't want to do that!

Any suggestions/ tips on how to pass it the first time? 
I've heard not to eat a big meal before-hand or too much sugar...


----------



## Betheney

they tell you that you HAVE to fast for 12hours before hand, or they do here.

if you get a false pass you could go the rest of your pregnancy with undiagnosed GD and that can be really dangerous so I probably wouldn't recommend trying to find ways of passing, even though I'm sure you're just trying to avoid a false fail.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea aruppe! Been sick every morning here without fail.... To be honest i think it has something to do with everything being pushed up...bile in my tummy... Bleck...


----------



## sassy_mom

I had mine at 24 weeks and they just said to not eat breakfast, drink the drink in 5 minutes and they would draw my blood an hour after I finished my drink. Stay away from orange juice or anything sugary. The nurse there said she ate one type of cereal and ended up with a false positive because the sugar in it was too high. 

They told me if they didn't call me that was good news ... I go to the doctor next week and still no phone call. :happydance: Thank goodness for that!


----------



## JCh

Thanks.
I just don't want the false positive and since they have 2 levels of tests, I don't want to take the second one if it's not needed.... Maybe I'll have a resonable lunch and not snack on anything sugary - check labels for it and then go once I'm off work. I just want to get it done and over with.

The directions for this test is not to fast/ no appointment needed since it's the 1 hr test.

The 2 hr test is fasting - only water for 8 hrs/ appointment.

Guess they have different ones in each place....


----------



## AJThomas

I'm suddenly addicted to certain smells,for instance I won't smell bleach in a bottle, but I love how it makes a room smell if its cleaned with it. I love the smell of certain soaps and I love brushing my teeth with baking soda (I don't swallow any) but before the baking soda taste would make me gag.


----------



## duckytwins

I definitely have baby brain, but what's killing me is the dropping everything! And then, of course, I can't bend down to pick it up. I just have to hope one of the boys or DH is around to help me! :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm starting my freezer foods today I'm making pumpkin pie from scratch apple pie from scratch and chicken pot pie some bread from bread machine and with the left over pumpkin ill purée it and freeze it for use next time :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I was told I could eat but to just keep it protein based... Mine is in a week and a half...


----------



## brieri1

I've been dropping everything too. I've always been clumsy, but its like I grease my hands before trying to pick something up now. 

Well, ladies. I have reached the last day of my second trimester and the last day of my sixth month of pregnancy. I'm celebrating by laying in bed fighting off a nasty head cold. Lilah hasn't noticed though, she's as active as usual. I guess that's a good thing though, I'm glad my illness isn't affecting her.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mines on the 15th but said only water allowed and no food for 12 hrs


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Mine is the 18th, the orders were pretty simple. I could eat during the day, no sugars that day though. and to just be there 10 minutes earlier to drink the sugary drink and wait 1 hour. If i fail, I need to do the 4 hour one.


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh yes Ducky that is me too. I drop EVERYTHING! I get so tired of having to bend down and pick everything up because the bending is paired with oh ugh oh uhhhh trying to get down there. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

That is neat that you like certain smells now. Although now thinking about it, I would love to sit and smell oranges. And then eat them. hahahahaha! But that fresh citrus smell .... ahhhhhh! Wonderful! oooo that just made me think of LIMES! I think I am addicted to them. hahahaha! Great now I want to go hunt down some citrus candles. Or stick a wick in a lime hahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've been really uncomfortable at nights. When I'm sleeping on my side I feel like Matthew wants to get between my tummy and the bed so bad. He wiggles down there so much! Then I feel like I need to move to the other side to release him... and he does the same thing! Gets down there and tries to wiggle himself into my tight space... grrr!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

All you ladies have GD tests soon... Too bad I already have DIABETES ugh... no need to test me :) lol


----------



## La Mere

My hips have been killing me at night when I go to bed. I'm sure I keep DH up with all my tossing and turning. :baby: thinks bed time is party time. My bump was jumping around last night it bed, it was so neat to watch! As for bending down.. Ugh, its getting harder already. Its even getting hard for me to pick Rayven up :cry: I didn't think it would upset me when it started gettijg difficult to pick her up, but its getting to me, especially when she is needing comfort and I'm strugglng to bend to pick her up. :cry:

Oh my gosh, I just noticed I am in the double digits now! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It is hard for me to bend down to put my shoes on too and im not even big.. causes a lot of pressure...


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> Oh my gosh, I just noticed I am in the double digits now! :happydance:

YAY!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> It is hard for me to bend down to put my shoes on too and im not even big.. causes a lot of pressure...

Hubby has had to do me the favor of putting my socks and shoes on a couple of times :blush: He always says that baby made me a baby LOL But I'm not really fond of it, he puts them on too tight! :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

Took a bump picture today. :D

27 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







000_0004.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> It is hard for me to bend down to put my shoes on too and im not even big.. causes a lot of pressure...

Lol me too, Nikki. Thats why slip ons are my new best friends!




DittyByrd said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just noticed I am in the double digits now! :happydance:
> 
> YAY!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, Ditty! :hug:




DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> It is hard for me to bend down to put my shoes on too and im not even big.. causes a lot of pressure...
> 
> Hubby has had to do me the favor of putting my socks and shoes on a couple of times :blush: He always says that baby made me a baby LOL But I'm not really fond of it, he puts them on too tight! :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol thats cute. my Dh puts mine on too tight too if I ask him...

Sassy- you look great!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> It is hard for me to bend down to put my shoes on too and im not even big.. causes a lot of pressure...
> 
> Hubby has had to do me the favor of putting my socks and shoes on a couple of times :blush: He always says that baby made me a baby LOL But I'm not really fond of it, he puts them on too tight! :dohh:Click to expand...




> thats cute. my Dh puts mine on too tight too if I ask him...
> 
> Sassy- you look great!


Christopher is that way. I hate buying shoes with him. His lases must be just right, because he has super skinny feet he feels like they will fall off, so he takes his precious time making them secure enough. But I have chubby feet, and even more now that I'm preggers. He will grab the socks and push them up to the point where I feel he is pulling my toes and then he will pull on the laces as hard as he can to make them "secure" He says that he feels they will fall off if he doesnt... :dohh:

I am grateful he does it though hahaha.


----------



## snowangel187

I keep with flip flops. No need to bend over for shoes. :haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

DeedeeBeester said:


> I've been really uncomfortable at nights. When I'm sleeping on my side I feel like Matthew wants to get between my tummy and the bed so bad. He wiggles down there so much! Then I feel like I need to move to the other side to release him... and he does the same thing! Gets down there and tries to wiggle himself into my tight space... grrr!

My baby does exactly the same thing!!! It's so strange. I have been sleeping a bit better the past couple of weeks since I bought a wedge although apparently I do a lot of heavy breathing so DH hasn't been sleeping so well cause I keep him awake. Ooops!


----------



## Lilahbear

UK ladies, is it standard practice over here to have the glucose drink test? My midwife hasn't mentioned this to me. I thought the GD test was just a blood test I would get at my 27 week appointment.


----------



## Little J

iv been trying to refrain from flip flops because my feet have been KILLING me when I wear flat soled shoes...

even tho, i LOVE flip flops and the feel of my feet being free


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> I keep with flip flops. No need to bend over for shoes. :haha:

Yeah, all I wore for 5 months were flip flops, but now there has been rainy days and cold days. :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

Since it has cooled off, I'm keeping to slip on shoes. My feet get really cold. I want to wear my boots but some of them have heels and I won't wear them while pregnant. I have enough trouble with busted blood vessels and it is worse while pregnant so keeping the heels for after baby makes it here. Thankfully I do have a couple of flat pair but they are starting to look a little ragged because I have had them so long and I wear the heck out of them.


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I keep with flip flops. No need to bend over for shoes. :haha:
> 
> Yeah, all I wore for 5 months were flip flops, but now there has been rainy days and cold days. :wacko:Click to expand...

I lived in Maine for my last pregnancy and wore flip flops through all of fall winter and spring. :rofl: I'm just a flip flop girl. I buy pricier flip flops since I wear them daily. I make sure they have decent support. But I will admit I love buying sneakers. I love collecting them, tho I never wear them. :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Yeh DH is now my official socks and shoes person, I wear flip flops as much as I can but we've had a few days of rain so I had to give them a rest. He's also my bender for picking things up or rubbing lotion on my legs, and he has to pull me up if I'm sitting or lying down sometimes. I think I can manage on my own if I have to but then I'm puffing and panting and out of breath by the time I'm done. 

Betheney I'm sorry ur plans with Eva were ruined but I must admit that I giggled a bit at ur story. 

Dh and I are going to see an opera on Sunday! I've always wanted to go and am finally getting a chance to, looking forward to getting a little dressed up and spending some time with him.


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> UK ladies, is it standard practice over here to have the glucose drink test? My midwife hasn't mentioned this to me. I thought the GD test was just a blood test I would get at my 27 week appointment.

I don't know. It's not been mentioned to me either


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate the gl test I fainted on one if them and almost the second time


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies.

Lilah - I believe it's routine at 28 weeks so she may me ruin it at your 28 week appointment. I've had two already plus one next week as my dad has diabetes and because of my weight but all ok so far, so touch wood next week's will be too! If not maybe mention it to your midwife?

Snow - thinking of your friend x

Nausea wise - BAM out if the blue there is was this morning, from no where!

I've had a really odd pain, like cramping in my left calf all day today. It's not warm or anything and generally goes when I stand and comes when I sit down, doesn't help that I'm so busy at work I hardly get up. I wonder whether it's sciatica developing as my whole leg is aching now and have bad hip bursitis anyhow so wonder if all connected? Someone at work was combined I had DVT earlier or a clot - umm thanks for worrying me. If it doesn't go I'll call GP. Just feels like muscle cramp / ache


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I keep with flip flops. No need to bend over for shoes. :haha:
> 
> Yeah, all I wore for 5 months were flip flops, but now there has been rainy days and cold days. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Maine for my last pregnancy and wore flip flops through all of fall winter and spring. :rofl: I'm just a flip flop girl. I buy pricier flip flops since I wear them daily. I make sure they have decent support. But I will admit I love buying sneakers. I love collecting them, tho I never wear them. :rofl:Click to expand...

My official flip flops of the season were my roxy ones, but I don't think they will make it to next year, over worn them.


----------



## gingermango

Poppy84 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies, is it standard practice over here to have the glucose drink test? My midwife hasn't mentioned this to me. I thought the GD test was just a blood test I would get at my 27 week appointment.
> 
> I don't know. It's not been mentioned to me eitherClick to expand...

No its not hun, you only usually have it if you have a family history of diabetes or a high bmi. I didnt have it with either of my last two but am this time as my bmi is 35 :-(


----------



## darkstar

I wear slip ons. My pelvic pain is still killing me even though my little guy has moved upwards and kicking a lot higher the last few days.
I bought baby clothes yesterday, some were 50% off, I love sales, I got some cute stuff. Options are limited for clothes shopping in my area, I will make OH take me into the big smoke before this pregnancy is done so I can buy some more cuteness.


----------



## darkstar

My GD test is 28 weeks as well. I usually fail the first one and pass the second.


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies, is it standard practice over here to have the glucose drink test? My midwife hasn't mentioned this to me. I thought the GD test was just a blood test I would get at my 27 week appointment.
> 
> I don't know. It's not been mentioned to me eitherClick to expand...
> 
> No its not hun, you only usually have it if you have a family history of diabetes or a high bmi. I didnt have it with either of my last two but am this time as my bmi is 35 :-(Click to expand...

No it's not routine, as ginger said, you have to be classed as high risk, either family history or a BMI over 30 (mine is 31)


----------



## ARuppe716

Glad I'm not the only one feeling sick!! Between that, my back and hips, sleeping, and numb hands I'm getting a little cranky!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

darkstar said:


> I wear slip ons. My pelvic pain is still killing me even though my little guy has moved upwards and kicking a lot higher the last few days.
> I bought baby clothes yesterday, some were 50% off, I love sales, I got some cute stuff. Options are limited for clothes shopping in my area, I will make OH take me into the big smoke before this pregnancy is done so I can buy some more cuteness.

I think even if baby isnt low ucan still have hip pain right?! Since everythings loosening preparing for labor?!


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies, is it standard practice over here to have the glucose drink test? My midwife hasn't mentioned this to me. I thought the GD test was just a blood test I would get at my 27 week appointment.
> 
> I don't know. It's not been mentioned to me eitherClick to expand...
> 
> No its not hun, you only usually have it if you have a family history of diabetes or a high bmi. I didnt have it with either of my last two but am this time as my bmi is 35 :-(Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not routine, as ginger said, you have to be classed as high risk, either family history or a BMI over 30 (mine is 31)Click to expand...


That's crazy. I have no family history and am 120lbs prepregnancy. And I've had it both times. It's crazy that they don't test at all unless the consider u high risk. It can be quite serious if untreated.


----------



## sassy_mom

I wonder why it is routine here in the us? I also wondered why I had mine at 24 weeks? Maybe because my grandmother has diabetes?? Who knows. I'm just glad mine came back ok. 

I cannot keep my eyes open anymore. I was feeling great and then the tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks. Anyone know what sort of things are coming up for us ... growth spurts, a desperate need to pig out at a buffet :haha::haha: ... anything fun like that?


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I wear slip ons. My pelvic pain is still killing me even though my little guy has moved upwards and kicking a lot higher the last few days.
> I bought baby clothes yesterday, some were 50% off, I love sales, I got some cute stuff. Options are limited for clothes shopping in my area, I will make OH take me into the big smoke before this pregnancy is done so I can buy some more cuteness.
> 
> I think even if baby isnt low ucan still have hip pain right?! Since everythings loosening preparing for labor?!Click to expand...

Ya there's stretching and moving going on in there. It can definitely be uncomfortable and I'm seeing that the second time around is worse.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I wonder why it is routine here in the us? I also wondered why I had mine at 24 weeks? Maybe because my grandmother has diabetes?? Who knows. I'm just glad mine came back ok.
> 
> I cannot keep my eyes open anymore. I was feeling great and then the tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks. Anyone know what sort of things are coming up for us ... growth spurts, a desperate need to pig out at a buffet :haha::haha: ... anything fun like that?

I think they test earlier if ur considered high risk here. And then normal testing is 28 weeks. My dr said they wait til after 27 weeks for more accurate testing as that's when you have the highest level of hormones that can mess with your system causing the gd. 

I did have a friend who passed the gd and then started having swelling and other issues and she had ended up having it and went undiagnosed til the end By that time it was so out of control she had to have several insulin shots a day and her baby ended up in nicu because of underdeveloped lungs. I always recommend to friends who are prego to follow a diabetic friendly diet just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I wonder why it is routine here in the us? I also wondered why I had mine at 24 weeks? Maybe because my grandmother has diabetes?? Who knows. I'm just glad mine came back ok.
> 
> I cannot keep my eyes open anymore. I was feeling great and then the tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks. Anyone know what sort of things are coming up for us ... growth spurts, a desperate need to pig out at a buffet :haha::haha: ... anything fun like that?

I'm getting hot flashes... I walk around with my tummy uncovered I can't stand it. LOLI think I might run around naked with windows open this cold weekend that's coming ahead haha. Oh, in laws are coming...:dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder why it is routine here in the us? I also wondered why I had mine at 24 weeks? Maybe because my grandmother has diabetes?? Who knows. I'm just glad mine came back ok.
> 
> I cannot keep my eyes open anymore. I was feeling great and then the tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks. Anyone know what sort of things are coming up for us ... growth spurts, a desperate need to pig out at a buffet :haha::haha: ... anything fun like that?
> 
> I'm getting hot flashes... I walk around with my tummy uncovered I can't stand it. LOLI think I might run around naked with windows open this cold weekend that's coming ahead haha. Oh, in laws are coming...:dohh:Click to expand...

I have been exhausted the past 2 days and 3 days ago I could not eat enough food. I was stuffing my face all day. I was thinking perhaps there is a growth spurt going on. The sides of my abdomen are also a little tender - like too many sit-ups discomfort. I also feel generally achy and crampy everywhere but I don't feel sick. Oh the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## mellywelly

I've felt very strange for the past 2 days now. I've got a pain lower left hand side of bump, like a stitch pain, and if I bend over, it feels like a heavy sensation pressing down towards my foo, kind of like baby is coming out. Not sure what's going on?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I have a question for US ladies. I'll be calling my insurance company soon, but I wonder if you know how the insurance covers your newborn? Will it be automatically, or do we need to pay out of pocket for him?


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> I've felt very strange for the past 2 days now. I've got a pain lower left hand side of bump, like a stitch pain, and if I bend over, it feels like a heavy sensation pressing down towards my foo, kind of like baby is coming out. Not sure what's going on?

Is his head sitting there? When LO was laying transverse I had the same sensations where his head was.... I've moved him since and it's MUCH better.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

With my insurance (blue cross blue shield) i have to pay my deductible before the baby is born (because january starts the new year) but they cover the rest automatically. Now if for some reason I end up having the baby in December, my deductible for this year is already reached and I wont owe them anything. It all depends on your insurance company though.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

most situations deedee you will not have to pay out of pocket for him lol.. if that was the case there would be many people stuck in a pickle. lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

or wait do u mean when he is already born and when he goes to the doctor the first time or how he is handled in the hospital?
lol whoops shoulda asked.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> With my insurance (blue cross blue shield) i have to pay my deductible before the baby is born (because january starts the new year) but they cover the rest automatically. Now if for some reason I end up having the baby in December, my deductible for this year is already reached and I wont owe them anything. It all depends on your insurance company though.

Yeah. Deductible sucks in January :haha: I just read on my insurance (United Healthcare) : " Newborn Care: 90% of eligible expenses No deductible, including circumcision. " and " We will pay Benefits for an Inpatient Stay of at least:
48 hours for the mother and newborn child following a normal vaginal delivery.
96 hours for the mother and newborn child following a cesarean section delivery."

So it does cover baby, phew! LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

very nice.. i really should look into mine lol.. I didnt even set up a baby doctor yet.. when it should have been done already.. i dont know what im waiting for :/


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, my question was more towards after he is born, but it's always good to reassure. Thanks! I think we just have to call in, to add him to the family plan after he is born, like a day after or so.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> very nice.. i really should look into mine lol.. I didnt even set up a baby doctor yet.. when it should have been done already.. i dont know what im waiting for :/

That's the exact reason of why I am looking into it LOL I am Pre-Registring into the hospital Online, and they ask me for the pediatrician's name... and I was like... EHM... :dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> very nice.. i really should look into mine lol.. I didnt even set up a baby doctor yet.. when it should have been done already.. i dont know what im waiting for :/
> 
> That's the exact reason of why I am looking into it LOL I am Pre-Registring into the hospital Online, and they ask me for the pediatrician's name... and I was like... EHM... :dohh:Click to expand...

Most HMO/PPO insurances cover baby under mother for 30 days but you MUST contact your insurance company as soon as possible to register your baby. If you needed NICU support the company covers baby under mom's policy. Then you have to add the baby to your insurance policy as an individual = increased cost. Depending on your plan (like if you have an 80%/20% HMO), individuals may have to pay up to 20% of the cost of L&D, C-section, etc. So if you're C-section was $12,000 (the avg), you owe $2400!

It's a different ball game with high deductible plans. We used to have one and I looked into coverage for baby before we were trying. There are certain wellness visits covered as well as vaccines, but medical issues would have needed to meet the $5000 annual deductible then the insurance company would have paid 100% of all costs up to $2,000,000 beyond that. It was basically a catastrophic plan.


----------



## DittyByrd

I don't have a pediatrician yet, either, though I have asked around. Are you ACTUALLY going to interview them? Seems like going overboard. If I don't like him/her after the first visit, I will change doctors.


----------



## DittyByrd

I can't put it off any longer. I am heading out to buy some bras. I got changed this afternoon and my breasts are so heavy and full that I had GIANT dents in them from the edge of the top of my bra. Oy. Can't wait to see what size I need.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> very nice.. i really should look into mine lol.. I didnt even set up a baby doctor yet.. when it should have been done already.. i dont know what im waiting for :/
> 
> That's the exact reason of why I am looking into it LOL I am Pre-Registring into the hospital Online, and they ask me for the pediatrician's name... and I was like... EHM... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Most HMO/PPO insurances cover baby under mother for 30 days but you MUST contact your insurance company as soon as possible to register your baby. If you needed NICU support the company covers baby under mom's policy. Then you have to add the baby to your insurance policy as an individual = increased cost. Depending on your plan (like if you have an 80%/20% HMO), individuals may have to pay up to 20% of the cost of L&D, C-section, etc. So if you're C-section was $12,000 (the avg), you owe $2400!
> 
> It's a different ball game with high deductible plans. We used to have one and I looked into coverage for baby before we were trying. There are certain wellness visits covered as well as vaccines, but medical issues would have needed to meet the $5000 annual deductible then the insurance company would have paid 100% of all costs up to $2,000,000 beyond that. It was basically a catastrophic plan.Click to expand...

Thanks! We have a 90% - 10% with 300 deductible plan. I called and all they said was to call the Baker Hughes Benefits phone when baby is born and he will be automatically added to our family plan, so no problem. We have already payed for drs. delivery costs which were barely $240.00 (10%) for a normal delivery and now just waiting to go to the hospital, insurance has a predetermined price for delivery and c section with them, so we have an idea of how much we will pay there. I will be hunting for pediatrician for Matthew now, to have him ready once he is born.


----------



## mellywelly

JCh said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I've felt very strange for the past 2 days now. I've got a pain lower left hand side of bump, like a stitch pain, and if I bend over, it feels like a heavy sensation pressing down towards my foo, kind of like baby is coming out. Not sure what's going on?
> 
> Is his head sitting there? When LO was laying transverse I had the same sensations where his head was.... I've moved him since and it's MUCH better.Click to expand...

I think it spends most of its time in breech, as kicks are really low.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I don't have a pediatrician yet, either, though I have asked around. Are you ACTUALLY going to interview them? Seems like going overboard. If I don't like him/her after the first visit, I will change doctors.

I will just check for reviews, and location... some pictures of office too LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, I found one. Haha, he is in the same building as my ob gyn, which is perfect. Excellent reviews, in network, same medical group as my ob gyn too (they have the cutest offices) and super convenient location. I called and he is officially Matthews Doctor, it seems surreal.. my unborn baby has a doctor. LOL


----------



## BabyHopeful2

With my insurance, I know the baby is covered in full. But I was told to put in writing that we will only accept doctors in our insurance network. If for some reason, a doctor is needed outside of our network, then DH has to sign a paper to give permission. A co-worker should have been fully covered. But they brought in an anesthesiologist that was not in the network. So she got at $7000 bill!


----------



## sassy_mom

When DD was born, I just took whatever pediatrician was on call and I got really lucky. I LOVE her doctor. I am REALLY hoping I can get her as the doctor for the new baby. I would hate having to have separate doctors.


----------



## gingermango

The whole insurance thing confuses me :dohh: I just go to my local gp, see the local midwife and go to the local hospital/birth centre and have my baby assisted by whatever midwife/doctor/consultant is needed/there lol

It must be scary to have to think of the costs (medically) of having a baby, so if you needed an emergency c-section or had a prem baby that needed neonatal care would you have to pay extra for that or is it encompassed in your insurance payments?


----------



## gingermango

Has anyone's milk started yet?? Mine started about a week before I had dd so at 25 weeks but I didnt really get any leaking until after the birth with ds.


----------



## Betheney

AAANNDD! ANOTHER ONE HITS 3RD TRI!!!!!!

I don't know why but this has been the milestone I've been counting down to the most. 3rd trimester!!!!! the final count down. Our babies will be here soon!!!!!

Oh I hope we don't have many preemies. I'll breath a bit of a sigh of relief when we all hit 3rd Tri. We Had a stillbirth in November sparklers at 23weeks and it was pretty sad, I hope our wonderful group all give birth to happy healthy on time babies. Especially for the sake of breastfeeding it's so difficult if your LO is even only a few weeks early. I'm so terrified of going early and having problems breastfeeding.

This group is so wonderful, I always felt like I never fit into sparklers, maybe because I joined halfway and just couldn't click in with everyone. But I can't wait till we have our parenting thread and we're all throwing advice back and forth.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gingermango said:


> The whole insurance thing confuses me :dohh: I just go to my local gp, see the local midwife and go to the local hospital/birth centre and have my baby assisted by whatever midwife/doctor/consultant is needed/there lol
> 
> It must be scary to have to think of the costs (medically) of having a baby, so if you needed an emergency c-section or had a prem baby that needed neonatal care would you have to pay extra for that or is it encompassed in your insurance payments?

Depends on your insurance ! There is a deductible, there is a percentage of costs and a out of pocket limit you pay.. after that it's free. LOL It all depends on your benefits and what you are paying for monthly.


----------



## Betheney

I have colostrum yes and can squeeze it out.

the whole US health care thing baffles me. I'm the same ginger I tell my GP I'm pregnant go to him for appts then give birth in my hospital then 3 days later I leave. I don't pay a cent anywhere or fill out forms for someone else to pay it. The government pays the lot. I don't pay any per month fees to an insurance company. I don't have to have a job with insurance


----------



## gingermango

I keep having a little squeeze betheny to see if there is any there yet but still nothing lol.

And having had a premmie Im hoping we all manage to keep out lo's in for as long as possible!! Im sure I was told the sucking reflex doesnt really get there till 34 weeks? I may be wrong though

I get that although the nhs is free in the uk, its technically not as its paid for in national insurance, thats either paid through your wages or social security benefits but the US insurance just seems more comlicated as its unknown I suppose.

What about people that dont work or dont have medical insurance? what happens if they have a baby or break a leg? are there like free hospitals? and how are they paid for?


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies, is it standard practice over here to have the glucose drink test? My midwife hasn't mentioned this to me. I thought the GD test was just a blood test I would get at my 27 week appointment.
> 
> I don't know. It's not been mentioned to me eitherClick to expand...
> 
> No its not hun, you only usually have it if you have a family history of diabetes or a high bmi. I didnt have it with either of my last two but am this time as my bmi is 35 :-(Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not routine, as ginger said, you have to be classed as high risk, either family history or a BMI over 30 (mine is 31)Click to expand...

My parents are both type 2 diabetic, but that doesn't seem to be worrying them, and my bmi was 23 at booking in so I guess they must think I'm low risk.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gingermango said:


> I keep having a little squeeze betheny to see if there is any there yet but still nothing lol.
> 
> And having had a premmie Im hoping we all manage to keep out lo's in for as long as possible!! Im sure I was told the sucking reflex doesnt really get there till 34 weeks? I may be wrong though
> 
> I get that although the nhs is free in the uk, its technically not as its paid for in national insurance, thats either paid through your wages or social security benefits but the US insurance just seems more comlicated as its unknown I suppose.
> 
> What about people that dont work or dont have medical insurance? what happens if they have a baby or break a leg? are there like free hospitals? and how are they paid for?

There is Medicaid, but you can only make so much to use it. If you don't have insurance, and do not apply for Medicaid you have TONS AND TONS of money to pay!


----------



## Lauren021406

I go for my glucose test tomorrow! Hope I pass!! I also want to talk to the dr abut baby movements, I know I have an anterior placenta so its harder to feel baby move, but I get soooo nervous if I dont feel him alot!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm in Canada so our Medicare covers everything I have nothing to pay which is good :) 
I was thinking about a pediatrician ill call around tomorrow


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder why it is routine here in the us? I also wondered why I had mine at 24 weeks? Maybe because my grandmother has diabetes?? Who knows. I'm just glad mine came back ok.
> 
> I cannot keep my eyes open anymore. I was feeling great and then the tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks. Anyone know what sort of things are coming up for us ... growth spurts, a desperate need to pig out at a buffet :haha::haha: ... anything fun like that?
> 
> I'm getting hot flashes... I walk around with my tummy uncovered I can't stand it. LOLI think I might run around naked with windows open this cold weekend that's coming ahead haha. Oh, in laws are coming...:dohh:Click to expand...

I have been so hot lately too!! I start out with pajama pants and a t shirt and I just can't stand it so before I fall asleep I strip down to my panties and tshirt. :haha: 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> With my insurance (blue cross blue shield) i have to pay my deductible before the baby is born (because january starts the new year) but they cover the rest automatically. Now if for some reason I end up having the baby in December, my deductible for this year is already reached and I wont owe them anything. It all depends on your insurance company though.

See if they'll induce you on December 30th. :haha:



DittyByrd said:


> I don't have a pediatrician yet, either, though I have asked around. Are you ACTUALLY going to interview them? Seems like going overboard. If I don't like him/her after the first visit, I will change doctors.

Luckily I have a great pediatrician for dd and have already added the new baby. 
I think u can do most research on the dr before hand. There are sites that review and grade them. :thumbup:



DittyByrd said:


> I can't put it off any longer. I am heading out to buy some bras. I got changed this afternoon and my breasts are so heavy and full that I had GIANT dents in them from the edge of the top of my bra. Oy. Can't wait to see what size I need.

Ha! Me too! I've been trying to hold off til nursing time, but I'm starting to hangout bad on all sides of my bras. :rofl: 



Betheney said:


> AAANNDD! ANOTHER ONE HITS 3RD TRI!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know why but this has been the milestone I've been counting down to the most. 3rd trimester!!!!! the final count down. Our babies will be here soon!!!!!
> 
> Oh I hope we don't have many preemies. I'll breath a bit of a sigh of relief when we all hit 3rd Tri. We Had a stillbirth in November sparklers at 23weeks and it was pretty sad, I hope our wonderful group all give birth to happy healthy on time babies. Especially for the sake of breastfeeding it's so difficult if your LO is even only a few weeks early. I'm so terrified of going early and having problems breastfeeding.
> 
> This group is so wonderful, I always felt like I never fit into sparklers, maybe because I joined halfway and just couldn't click in with everyone. But I can't wait till we have our parenting thread and we're all throwing advice back and forth.

I love our group too! :hugs: I can't wait til we have healthy full term babies. :) 

My biggest fears are an early baby. Then the possibility of csection. Then breastfeeding issues.


----------



## ARuppe716

I selfishly wouldn't mind having baby in December because of the whole deductible situation! I have also met my out of pocket for the year so I would owe absolutely nothing :) To be fair, I have a great plan and even come January wouldn't owe much. I don't know what you do if you're uninsured. My mom was diagnosed with an aggressive form of breast cancer two years ago. She had to have chemo and radiation and even just the co-pays were crazy expensive! She knew women who were not having certain treatments and drugs because of the cost. And when I had my hip replaced I just paid my out of pocket and was done with it, never even had to more for PT co-pays. The surgery itself would have been over $60,000! What do you do?

A few of my friends have posted this online today and wanted to share it with you. It's beautiful and makes me teary. And it's perfect for us with out bodies changing and everything we'll be going through...I hope you love it, too!
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/allison-tate/mom-pictures-with-kids_b_1926073.html


----------



## ARuppe716

PS- I love our group too!!


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> I keep having a little squeeze betheny to see if there is any there yet but still nothing lol.
> 
> And having had a premmie Im hoping we all manage to keep out lo's in for as long as possible!! Im sure I was told the sucking reflex doesnt really get there till 34 weeks? I may be wrong though
> 
> I get that although the nhs is free in the uk, its technically not as its paid for in national insurance, thats either paid through your wages or social security benefits but the US insurance just seems more comlicated as its unknown I suppose.
> 
> What about people that dont work or dont have medical insurance? what happens if they have a baby or break a leg? are there like free hospitals? and how are they paid for?


Our healthcare is overly aggravating. I know there have been changes recently and I'm not too familiar with what the details are but as it stands, if you don't have medical insurance, you can go to any hospital, they won't reject you but they will send you a bill for every penny! We do have government insurance (medicaid) but you have to qualify to get it. You have to basically not own a car, house, and have 4 or 5 kids, and be unmarried. The only way to get on it automatically is being pregnant and then it will cover you up until 6 weeks post partum and then you are off of it. Since DH got laid off, I was able to get on because I am pregnant but DH lost his health insurance and he has medication that he has to take so we are hoping that his new job will have some decent insurance. It really is very frustrating!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> I keep having a little squeeze betheny to see if there is any there yet but still nothing lol.
> 
> And having had a premmie Im hoping we all manage to keep out lo's in for as long as possible!! Im sure I was told the sucking reflex doesnt really get there till 34 weeks? I may be wrong though
> 
> I get that although the nhs is free in the uk, its technically not as its paid for in national insurance, thats either paid through your wages or social security benefits but the US insurance just seems more comlicated as its unknown I suppose.
> 
> What about people that dont work or dont have medical insurance? what happens if they have a baby or break a leg? are there like free hospitals? and how are they paid for?
> 
> 
> Our healthcare is overly aggravating. I know there have been changes recently and I'm not too familiar with what the details are but as it stands, if you don't have medical insurance, you can go to any hospital, they won't reject you but they will send you a bill for every penny! We do have government insurance (medicaid) but you have to qualify to get it. You have to basically not own a car, house, and have 4 or 5 kids, and be unmarried. The only way to get on it automatically is being pregnant and then it will cover you up until 6 weeks post partum and then you are off of it. Since DH got laid off, I was able to get on because I am pregnant but DH lost his health insurance and he has medication that he has to take so we are hoping that his new job will have some decent insurance. It really is very frustrating!Click to expand...

I signed a 10 year agreement, that I will not get help from the State, this in order to become a resident after I married hubby (I came here with a Fiance Visa), which I completely understand since I need to give them money first lol to use tax benefits. But, if hubby loses his job and insurance I am in one ugly pickle!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh wow! That would be a hard situation to be in. Yikes! We had great health insurance with DH's work and I hated to lose it. Thankfully they were able to get me on the medicaid rather quickly and easily .... after I filled out about 5 forms and sent in all the required stuff. Ugh! I hated that part. Thanks to my doctor they made it a little quicker as they just faxed what was needed to the lady.


----------



## La Mere

gingermango said:


> Has anyone's milk started yet?? Mine started about a week before I had dd so at 25 weeks but I didnt really get any leaking until after the birth with ds.

I haven't yet. I don't remember exactly when it came in, but I know I started leaking before Rayven was born.. and just got worse afterwards :haha:



Betheney said:


> AAANNDD! ANOTHER ONE HITS 3RD TRI!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know why but this has been the milestone I've been counting down to the most. 3rd trimester!!!!! the final count down. Our babies will be here soon!!!!!
> 
> Oh I hope we don't have many preemies. I'll breath a bit of a sigh of relief when we all hit 3rd Tri. We Had a stillbirth in November sparklers at 23weeks and it was pretty sad, I hope our wonderful group all give birth to happy healthy on time babies. Especially for the sake of breastfeeding it's so difficult if your LO is even only a few weeks early. I'm so terrified of going early and having problems breastfeeding.
> 
> This group is so wonderful, I always felt like I never fit into sparklers, maybe because I joined halfway and just couldn't click in with everyone. But I can't wait till we have our parenting thread and we're all throwing advice back and forth.

Yay! I hope we all have beautiful, healthy little boys and girls. I'm so looking forward to us all hitting 3rd tri! A week tomorrow for me. I love all you girls so much and am so grateful that you have all made me feel like I fit in. (I know exactly how you felt, Betheney.)



ARuppe716 said:


> I selfishly wouldn't mind having baby in December because of the whole deductible situation! I have also met my out of pocket for the year so I would owe absolutely nothing :) To be fair, I have a great plan and even come January wouldn't owe much. I don't know what you do if you're uninsured. My mom was diagnosed with an aggressive form of breast cancer two years ago. She had to have chemo and radiation and even just the co-pays were crazy expensive! She knew women who were not having certain treatments and drugs because of the cost. And when I had my hip replaced I just paid my out of pocket and was done with it, never even had to more for PT co-pays. The surgery itself would have been over $60,000! What do you do?
> 
> A few of my friends have posted this online today and wanted to share it with you. It's beautiful and makes me teary. And it's perfect for us with out bodies changing and everything we'll be going through...I hope you love it, too!
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/allison-tate/mom-pictures-with-kids_b_1926073.html

ARuppe, thank you so much for posting that link! It made me tear up and think of my mom and how I don't have enough pics with her. Also made me think of my dad as I was just showing pictures of him to my daughter since she never got to meet him. :hugs: Again, thank you so much.


----------



## sassy_mom

Thank you for sharing that!!! It is awesome!!! :hugs: I don't think I have read anything more true than that. We are always there doing something. I'm always up late on Christmas Eve and early on Christmas morning, always making sure DD's blankie and favorite horse are put away in bed waiting for her when night time comes. It is articles like this that I love to read. Never miss a chance to get in that shot with your children. I have a shot like this that we took at a birthday party at chuck e cheese. It is just the two of us at a little photo booth and I love that picture so much!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

<3 this group too.. my saving grace!


----------



## ARuppe716

Glad you ladies enjoyed that! It makes me want to look at old family photos. And it makes me feel less self conscious about my changing body. I want my little boy to look at all our photos together and think about what a wonderful childhood he had with his awesome mommy!!


----------



## jrowenj

I have been such a neglectful BnB'er the past week and a half! I need to take a day and catch up! XOXOXOXOX!


----------



## Angelinheaven

hey ladies, i am having troubled nights - i get up at 3am every single night and wont go back to sleep. is this normal? anyone experiencing this?


----------



## La Mere

26 weeks tomorrow! Boy this pregnancy seems to have just flown by! Does it seems.to be flying for anyone else?


----------



## ARuppe716

I have a feeling for as fast as the last two trimesters went, this last one is going to feel much slower! I can't wait to meet my baby!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I still got 2 weeks in second tri.... Lol..its dragging for me.... Hopefully 3rd will be faster bc ill be induced and the holidays will be here :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Pinterest makes me extremely hungry and cravy!!!!!!!! I want my mommies lasagna :(


----------



## Betheney

my mum makes the best vegetarian lasagna!!! mmmmmmmm


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, I have the most annoying cramp below my left ribs, feels like I have stitches and I just can't find a confortable position with it. My tummy has been feeling pretty sore too like I've done a million crunches. Guess it means my little man is on ythe grow tho so I'll bear it altho its super annoying.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I agree with ginger, we are very lucky in the uk to have health care on tap I guess, yes the waits for some ops can be long but emergencies are dealt with quickly and I can't complain when I've been treated. My GP is amazing and will be babies GP too. I also have private medical care via work, if I need to use it I pay the £100 excess and then it's free so lucky there I guess.


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> Has anyone's milk started yet?? Mine started about a week before I had dd so at 25 weeks but I didnt really get any leaking until after the birth with ds.

Mine have been leaking for weeks. At first it was just on squeezing but the other week I got a wet patch on my nighty after I had sneezed! The stuff was cloudy coloured at first but its now turned white


----------



## Little J

Mine arent leaky what so ever, i tried squeezing once to see if maybe some would come out.... nothing :haha:

I have an anterior placenta as well, its harder to feel the kicks on the outside but i def. feel them on the inside all the time. 
Now that his kicks are harder, you can totally see them on my tummy when he does kick. Its funny how excited hubby gets when he gets to see and feel them :hugs::happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I don't know how I'm gonna react once my boobies start leaking. I think I will freak out a tiny bit since they have never done it before. LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

Mine have always done it 1 day after baby is born but since I'm not breast feeding I'm not gonna enjoy the leaking that happens


----------



## JCh

I'm one of the lucky ones, first baby - started leaking at 16 weeks.... Still leaking.... Luckily it's not all that much but I still wear the pads just in case - they also hurt if I don't have something there to absorb it....

Angelinheaven - I have been having sleep issues as well - I wake to pee every night at 11pm and 3am - I get up at 4am so it's brutal! I have to just keep my brain turned off or I'm awake for ages!

La Mere -Yep, feels like it was not long ago that we got BFP & then started 2nd tri.... soon we'll be in 3rd tri! OMG!


----------



## DittyByrd

Angelinheaven said:


> hey ladies, i am having troubled nights - i get up at 3am every single night and wont go back to sleep. is this normal? anyone experiencing this?

I was awake from 4am to 6am this past night. Having a really really hard time sleeping the past week or so. I can't get comfortable, I am sweating like crazy, and when I wake up my mind starts to wander.


----------



## gingermango

Madly hubby got back into bed for a cuddle this morning fully dressed and said 'your best not be leaking on my shirt' pmsl I quickly told him I wasnt leaking pmsl and if i was I wouldnt be sleeping topless haha

Got a mega sore throat today so sipping honey and lemon and sucking on strepsils :( see what the doc says on tuesday.

ds also seems to have a bit of a chest infection so he'll be seeing the doctor too, considering he was full term he is always getting coughs and colds whereas dd never gets them?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Slept kinda decent last night, hips r just sore this morning... But on a good note its friday and we have dinner plans and game night with a huge group of our friends so it shuld be nice to get out of the house! :) 

25 weeks today! Two more weeks in second tri:) and we get to see ella in 4d oct 29th at 28 weeks.. So exciiiiiited!


----------



## BlossomJ

Wow, lots to catch up on in just a day!

Love the article Aruppe! I never really thought about it, but I have so few pictures with my own mum. Luckily I have a great memory of early childhood & can recall lots of things from age 2 onward. Still wish I had some photos though.

I'm very excited for those of you hitting 3rd tri! It's V day for me this weekend, though it doesn't seem like that much of a milestone for me as if this baby is like DS it'll still be too small to have any chance for a few more weeks. Can't wait until 3rd tri!

It does seem like such a headache having to think about birth costs, choosing doctors etc. So much simpler here! (though I guess you can get stuck with a crummy dr if you live in their surgery catchment!). We're like you Sonia, we have private health cover, but tend just to use the NHS. I'd only go private if it was really serious & we didn't want the wait time. Plus our cover pays money to us for any hospital treatment we get through the NHS rather than going private which is nice!


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheny - I love all you girls too! :D


----------



## AJThomas

^i agree! This thread makes my days go so much faster :D


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies! I have a question for all of you....

My mom and my best friend are throwing my shower together. It is October 20th so not too far away. My best friend had her baby at the end of August and has been having a rough time with him. He was lactose intolerant and they didn't find out until he was a month old so he had a lot of stomach issues (she couldn't breastfeed so they went on formula). He is up frequently at night and she is exhausted. She has a 3 year old son who goes to daycare but he is doing well the new baby. I can rarely get in touch with her and when I do it is just short minutes ... which is fine. I understand how exhausting a new baby is. However my mom has continued to plan the shower and has found decorations, games, and is now planning the food. I don't want my best friend to feel like my mom is leaving her out but we've tried contacting her a bunch and my mom really wants to go all out as she couldn't last time. My best friend did get the invitations and mail them out and after that she just hasn't been able to do anything. I did manage to call once and get a hold of her and ask her about the decorations and she said oh I haven't done it yet. I said that my mom had found some things and was ready to get them and she said oh no problem. 

As it stands now, my mom has pretty much planned everything and I was wondering is there a nice way to let my best friend know what all my mom has done? Or should I even bring it up to her? I don't want her to feel left out but at the same time, I don't want her to take on something and then wait until the last minute and her rush and do a half job because she didn't realize how busy she would be. What are your thoughts??


----------



## Betheney

she's obviously too busy to do anything. If she was really interested in helping she would be asking what is there for her to do. I wouldn't give her anymore jobs and just let your mum finish it up, you'll probably find she won't ask for things to do. I really can't imagine someone being offended for not being included in the organising of a baby shower and if they were someone who really did want to be involved and do lots they probably would have actually been in contact more. Her lack of contact to me says she wouldn't mind less responsibility.

I don't see the point in openly telling your friend all the work your mum has done. she's going to see that for herself at the shower.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Good morning ladies! I have a question for all of you....
> 
> My mom and my best friend are throwing my shower together. It is October 20th so not too far away. My best friend had her baby at the end of August and has been having a rough time with him. He was lactose intolerant and they didn't find out until he was a month old so he had a lot of stomach issues (she couldn't breastfeed so they went on formula). He is up frequently at night and she is exhausted. She has a 3 year old son who goes to daycare but he is doing well the new baby. I can rarely get in touch with her and when I do it is just short minutes ... which is fine. I understand how exhausting a new baby is. However my mom has continued to plan the shower and has found decorations, games, and is now planning the food. I don't want my best friend to feel like my mom is leaving her out but we've tried contacting her a bunch and my mom really wants to go all out as she couldn't last time. My best friend did get the invitations and mail them out and after that she just hasn't been able to do anything. I did manage to call once and get a hold of her and ask her about the decorations and she said oh I haven't done it yet. I said that my mom had found some things and was ready to get them and she said oh no problem.
> 
> As it stands now, my mom has pretty much planned everything and I was wondering is there a nice way to let my best friend know what all my mom has done? Or should I even bring it up to her? I don't want her to feel left out but at the same time, I don't want her to take on something and then wait until the last minute and her rush and do a half job because she didn't realize how busy she would be. What are your thoughts??

I would just allow your mom yto do the planning, and nothing against you, but she would probably be releived if someone took the reigns and got a jump start on things because she has a lot to do... If she gets offended, or says something to you about it, just very nicely explain to her that the day was approaching and your mom wanted to help her out and knew she had a lot on her plate so she took over kind of... I am sure she would understand...


----------



## La Mere

ARuppe716 said:


> I have a feeling for as fast as the last two trimesters went, this last one is going to feel much slower! I can't wait to meet my baby!

I remember how it was with my DD, the 3rd tri absolutely dragged.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I still got 2 weeks in second tri.... Lol..its dragging for me.... Hopefully 3rd will be faster bc ill be induced and the holidays will be here :)

Oh, I bet that is gonna go by slow, Nikki. It did with my DD. :hugs:



Betheney said:


> my mum makes the best vegetarian lasagna!!! mmmmmmmm

Mmmm, how does she make it? Would you mind sharing the recipe? I've been craving a good lasagna...



JCh said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones, first baby - started leaking at 16 weeks.... Still leaking.... Luckily it's not all that much but I still wear the pads just in case - they also hurt if I don't have something there to absorb it....
> 
> Angelinheaven - I have been having sleep issues as well - I wake to pee every night at 11pm and 3am - I get up at 4am so it's brutal! I have to just keep my brain turned off or I'm awake for ages!
> 
> La Mere -Yep, feels like it was not long ago that we got BFP & then started 2nd tri.... soon we'll be in 3rd tri! OMG!


I know! OMG! One week exactly till 3rd tri for me!


sassy_mom said:


> Good morning ladies! I have a question for all of you....
> 
> My mom and my best friend are throwing my shower together. It is October 20th so not too far away. My best friend had her baby at the end of August and has been having a rough time with him. He was lactose intolerant and they didn't find out until he was a month old so he had a lot of stomach issues (she couldn't breastfeed so they went on formula). He is up frequently at night and she is exhausted. She has a 3 year old son who goes to daycare but he is doing well the new baby. I can rarely get in touch with her and when I do it is just short minutes ... which is fine. I understand how exhausting a new baby is. However my mom has continued to plan the shower and has found decorations, games, and is now planning the food. I don't want my best friend to feel like my mom is leaving her out but we've tried contacting her a bunch and my mom really wants to go all out as she couldn't last time. My best friend did get the invitations and mail them out and after that she just hasn't been able to do anything. I did manage to call once and get a hold of her and ask her about the decorations and she said oh I haven't done it yet. I said that my mom had found some things and was ready to get them and she said oh no problem.
> 
> As it stands now, my mom has pretty much planned everything and I was wondering is there a nice way to let my best friend know what all my mom has done? Or should I even bring it up to her? I don't want her to feel left out but at the same time, I don't want her to take on something and then wait until the last minute and her rush and do a half job because she didn't realize how busy she would be. What are your thoughts??

Sassy, I would just let your mom go on with it. Like the other girls said, if she wanted more responsibility and to be more involved with the planning she would be in contact more. I wouldn't bring up what all your mom has done unless your friend says something.


----------



## BlossomJ

I definitely agree. Your friend will probably be relieved not to have to deal with it x


----------



## DittyByrd

I walked past the economy pickles at the store last night and it made me wonder about cravings? Early on, I wanted carbs because they helped my MS. Now I don't really crave anything (though that will likely change in the next 3 months!)

Besides Kaiecee's cravings for pumpkin, what other weird cravings have you had?


----------



## BlossomJ

In my last pregnancy I totally went off tomatoes & anything with them in. This time around I can't get enough, especially with oil & balsamic! The craving was stronger earlier on though.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I can't stand tomatoes at the moment and normally love them but went off them right from the beginning. Not really having cravings as such


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies! Yea my mom and a friend of ours will be making decorations for the shower next weekend. My mom is a very crafty person so it should be awesome. If my friend asks about the shower, then I'll let her know what has already been taken care of and if she wants to do anything else then she can just jump in from there. I know she has a lot on her plate so it doesn't bother me if she needs to back off. Thanks for the advice ladies!!!


----------



## AJThomas

I've been craving ice. Sometimes I sit and daydream and drool about ice pops, I could go thru a dozen per day but I keep it to a maximum of 2.


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Thanks ladies! Yea my mom and a friend of ours will be making decorations for the shower next weekend. My mom is a very crafty person so it should be awesome. If my friend asks about the shower, then I'll let her know what has already been taken care of and if she wants to do anything else then she can just jump in from there. I know she has a lot on her plate so it doesn't bother me if she needs to back off. Thanks for the advice ladies!!!

Might be nice to let her know she's welcome to do what she feels she can but not to feel obligated as u understand she's very busy with her new baby. Might be nice to tell her it's ok since she might be doing things when she doesn't feel she can and no new mom should be biting off more than she can chew. Better to communicate it now so she knows how much u appreciate her help but understand her not being as able. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird cuz I still have ms but in the last month I've been eating more for the first time I gained 4 Pounds so besides my pumpkin I crave lasagna this week :) spiral spicy fries tomatoe sandwiched apple pie and of course Monday is thanksgiving so I can't wait for my turkey mashed potatoes and stuffing :)


----------



## DittyByrd

AJThomas said:


> I've been craving ice. Sometimes I sit and daydream and drool about ice pops, I could go thru a dozen per day but I keep it to a maximum of 2.

Chewing ice can be a sign of anemia. Hopefully it's not in your case! Have you had a CBC checked recently?


----------



## Kaiecee

So tried looking for a pediatrician today and its harder than I though ... With my other kids I had no problem


----------



## sassy_mom

Mexican food!!! Oh man do I crave mexican food. Now that I said it, I really want to go get some.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ok now I want a taco lol


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Ok now I want a taco lol

A pumpkin taco??? :winkwink:


----------



## Kaiecee

I made some homemade pumpkin pies from scratch so I'm good on pumpkin for a whole lol I have a whole bunch of pumpkin puree frozen :)


----------



## Kaiecee

:rofl:


DittyByrd said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Ok now I want a taco lol
> 
> A pumpkin taco???Click to expand...


----------



## Little J

omg ladies, my sister is driving me nuts! Shes in town visiting from outta state and shes 28 years old.... i let her borrow some of my clothes but shes wearing the clothes i havent worn yet and i mentioned to her I dont want her to wear ones i havent worn yet.... come to see shes wearing my new maternity dress i bought to wear for my shower :nope: and i told her i didnt want her wearing it anymore bc she was going to my aunts where its kinda messy etc, and she will see my cousins baby and i didnt want it ruined. she FREAKED out and said shes never coming to visit again and threw all my clothes she borrowed on my bed to put back myself or to put in the laundry.

Like how rude?! I swear, my blood was boiling yesterday. I dont see why she freaked out when all i asked was to not wear MY MATERNITY DRESS anymore because i got it for my shower...


----------



## AJThomas

Ditty, I don't know if I'm anaemic, my midwife was impressed at how high my haemoglobin levels were, she says usually the average she sees is 7s and mine is in the 14s so I assumed I'm ok but not sure if that's what I would look at to see if I'm anaemic? She hasn't seen any problems tho. My mom craved ice her entire pregnancy with me so I just figured I inherited it in the past few weeks.


----------



## Little J

oh and i said she coulda said thank you to me for letting her stay in my house, use my car, borrow my clothes, eat my food... but all she said was "i dont say thank you to people who are being rude and a bitch"

I am pretty sure i wasnt the one outta line :growlmad:


----------



## Kaiecee

Little J said:


> omg ladies, my sister is driving me nuts! Shes in town visiting from outta state and shes 28 years old.... i let her borrow some of my clothes but shes wearing the clothes i havent worn yet and i mentioned to her I dont want her to wear ones i havent worn yet.... come to see shes wearing my new maternity dress i bought to wear for my shower :nope: and i told her i didnt want her wearing it anymore bc she was going to my aunts where its kinda messy etc, and she will see my cousins baby and i didnt want it ruined. she FREAKED out and said shes never coming to visit again and threw all my clothes she borrowed on my bed to put back myself or to put in the laundry.
> 
> Like how rude?! I swear, my blood was boiling yesterday. I dont see why she freaked out when all i asked was to not wear MY MATERNITY DRESS anymore because i got it for my shower...

That's crazy u had every right and she should have respected ur wishes u were nice enough to lend he clothes in the first place


----------



## Kaiecee

Little J said:


> oh and i said she coulda said thank you to me for letting her stay in my house, use my car, borrow my clothes, eat my food... but all she said was "i dont say thank you to people who are being rude and a bitch"
> 
> I am pretty sure i wasnt the one outta line :growlmad:

She was completely out of line and she really should apologize to u and thank u for doing all u did and let her stay and use ur stuff I wish I had a sister like u


----------



## AJThomas

Little J is ur sister pregnant too?


----------



## ARuppe716

Hot cinnamon rolls fresh out of the oven with icing...

LittleJ- she was definitely out of line! Very disrespectful!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow LittleJ that is kind of off the wall! Why on earth would she flip out like that? Especially when you bought a special dress for your shower. Is she leaving soon?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> oh and i said she coulda said thank you to me for letting her stay in my house, use my car, borrow my clothes, eat my food... but all she said was "i dont say thank you to people who are being rude and a bitch"
> 
> I am pretty sure i wasnt the one outta line :growlmad:

Uuuuuuugh!! Super bratty and immature for a 28 year old! You were not being the bitch! :growlmad:


----------



## Kaiecee

So I just found out that I can only look for a pediatrician once the baby if born which is crappy


----------



## BlossomJ

Is she pregnant? If so maybe crazy hormones are to blame?

Don't get me wrong, she was way out of line, I'm just wondering if she might end up regretting her behaviour later. But if she's not pregnant, or that's normal for her then I'd be soooo mad with her!


----------



## JCh

It's things like this about sisters that make me happy to have only brothers..... Less drama!
Hope u guys sort it out soon - let things settle - then try talking about it?


----------



## La Mere

Wow, Little J! Your sister was way outta line! I would be furious with her. You in no way were in the least bit being a bitch! :hug: 



:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:
26 weeks today! Taken this morning!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-05090406_zps9eb7fc49.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-05090418_zps1dff71ac.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-05090354_zps15d151f7.jpg


----------



## Little J

no, she is not pregnant just OVERLY dramatic about everything.

When she was yelling etc i actually made the comment "it seems like your the pregnant hormonal one!"

She leaves monday which is sad shes being like this because its ruining out time together. I tried making light of the situation after she had her fit, and she was being stubborn and asnwered with 1 word responses. So now she is going to stay at my moms and isnt going to hang out with us saturday as planned. 

She texted me today saying "i was being immature and made a big deal over nothing" when i didnt make a big deal at all.... all i asked was for her to not wear that dress anymore and she took it personal and way overboard. My hubby (who hates confrontation) actuall said he was 2 seconds away from speaking his mind to her saying I was nice enough to let her use my clothes etc, and she can pack her down damn clothes next time she travels. 

I just dont get it, she always trys to play victim and make an argument outta nothing. I just dont have the energy to feed into it with her. I just ingore her text's bc all she is doing is blaming it on me, and how shes not going to visit my house anymore blah blah


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> no, she is not pregnant just OVERLY dramatic about everything.
> 
> When she was yelling etc i actually made the comment "it seems like your the pregnant hormonal one!"
> 
> She leaves monday which is sad shes being like this because its ruining out time together. I tried making light of the situation after she had her fit, and she was being stubborn and asnwered with 1 word responses. So now she is going to stay at my moms and isnt going to hang out with us saturday as planned.
> 
> She texted me today saying "i was being immature and made a big deal over nothing" when i didnt make a big deal at all.... all i asked was for her to not wear that dress anymore and she took it personal and way overboard. My hubby (who hates confrontation) actuall said he was 2 seconds away from speaking his mind to her saying I was nice enough to let her use my clothes etc, and she can pack her down damn clothes next time she travels.
> 
> I just dont get it, she always trys to play victim and make an argument outta nothing. I just dont have the energy to feed into it with her. I just ingore her text's bc all she is doing is blaming it on me, and how shes not going to visit my house anymore blah blah

She is probably starting to feel guilty, so in a way she wants to manipulate you into thinking it was all your fault so she doesn't have to deal with the rest of her conscience. I'd really just be glad it's not you being that way and hope she just learns from this experience to make the rest of her visits less overly dramatic. I'm sorry she put you threw this stress, but there isn't much you can do now but let it slide so it doesn't affect you any more than it already has. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Wow, Little J! Your sister was way outta line! I would be furious with her. You in no way were in the least bit being a bitch! :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 26 weeks today! Taken this morning!
> ]


I'm officially jealous of not only your lovely belly, but of your braid also... haha. Cuteness Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

ive already been trying to get over it.... but its just hurtful she would be like that

I just wanted to vent to you girls about it because i know you would understand my frustration!

Lamere- cute bump! I can see your uterus bump! my bump is like a globe so I cant tell where my uterus is, haha


----------



## mellywelly

Sassy, I was in a similar position with ds as your friend. My ds was allergic to milk, but picked up late, put on the wrong milk again and had terrible tummy problems. The only thing I could think about was sleep! I don't think she can't be bothered, but will be just exhausted! I wouldn't mention anything, just let your mum carry on if she is happy to.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> ive already been trying to get over it.... but its just hurtful she would be like that
> 
> I just wanted to vent to you girls about it because i know you would understand my frustration!
> 
> Lamere- cute bump! I can see your uterus bump! my bump is like a globe so I cant tell where my uterus is, haha

That's what we are here for hun! :hugs:
Oh, and I think you handled it pretty good. Were it me... God help my sister :haha:


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I wear slip ons. My pelvic pain is still killing me even though my little guy has moved upwards and kicking a lot higher the last few days.
> I bought baby clothes yesterday, some were 50% off, I love sales, I got some cute stuff. Options are limited for clothes shopping in my area, I will make OH take me into the big smoke before this pregnancy is done so I can buy some more cuteness.
> 
> I think even if baby isnt low ucan still have hip pain right?! Since everythings loosening preparing for labor?!Click to expand...

Yes definitely


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry you had to go through that LittleJ! What I don't understand is why on earth would she even want to wear a maternity dress when she isn't even pregnant?? That is just weird to me. I still can't believe at how she acted. 

Definitely vent away!!! We are here for support. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

26 weeks tomorrow, its scary how fast this pregnancy is going. Some of these kicks and movements have my whole belly moving, I am positive this baby will be bigger than my last two. My first was 7 pound 11 oz and second was 8 pound 6 oz. 
Hubby talks to him each night when we go to bed and feels him move, we read you can wake baby now with noise and bright light and OH thinks its hilarious because baby seems to get hyper and kick around like crazy and keep me awake when we go to sleep. I think its his way of connecting with the bump. Kinda cute but annoying.


----------



## mellywelly

Wow littlej, talk about over-reacting!! I think she likes the attention her behavior attracts. I'd just say 'you know where I am when you are ready to apologise' and leave her to brood.


----------



## AJThomas

My thoughts exactly Sassy, that's why I asked if she's pregnant. Why on earth would she want to wear your maternity clothes? No mater how cute it is or if it fits her, obviously you plan to wear it since you're pregnant, why not wear the clothes that you've had to stop wearing cause they don't fit any more? She was totally unreasonable and you shouldn't bow to her and spoil her, she needs to see how silly she is being. Especially seeing its a dress you put down for a special occasion. I would be super annoyed if my sister put on the dress I've put away to wear to the opera on Sunday and then threw a fit when I explained.


----------



## prayingforbby

Things are getting real now that in about 3 months baby will be here! This month I start my childbirth classes, and visit the hospitals to see where Im going to deliver. Feel like there is so much left to do.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

prayingforbby said:


> Things are getting real now that in about 3 months baby will be here! This month I start my childbirth classes, and visit the hospitals to see where Im going to deliver. Feel like there is so much left to do.

Yes! It's getting here!!! I felt that way yesterday after I pre-registered for our hospital, I was like "Wooow, it's starting to happen..."


----------



## Little J

its one of those materinty dresses that are the flowey summery type dresses that are made of the stretchy cotton, so it really can be flattering on anyone, not just preggo bellys. Thats y she wore it bc its so darn cute and its comfy!

at first i laughed at her and said, you know this is a maternity dress.... and she came back with "this dress isnt a maternity dress, its plus size!"

which didnt make me feel any better saying im "plus size", i told her the tag tha was on it said maternity AND it was in the pregnant maternity section... jerk....


----------



## gingermango

Foe most of this pregnancy I have craved ice and cherries and juicy fruits (not apples/bananas), then tonight hubby asked if I wanted anything to eat and I said Id have some chicken supernoodles and cheese. He burst out laughing and pointed out Id had exactly the same thing every night this week. My problem being this is what I craved when I had dd!!!

Has anyone craved the same things when having a boy and a girl?


----------



## sassy_mom

Anyone else having hoo-ha bone pain? I remember having it with DD towards the end. Ugh!


----------



## Little J

gingermango said:


> Foe most of this pregnancy I have craved ice and cherries and juicy fruits (not apples/bananas), then tonight hubby asked if I wanted anything to eat and I said Id have some chicken supernoodles and cheese. He burst out laughing and pointed out Id had exactly the same thing every night this week. My problem being this is what I craved when I had dd!!!
> 
> Has anyone craved the same things when having a boy and a girl?

i go through different stages of things i want for the week. Last week it was cereal, i would want to eat that breakfast lunch and dinner, haha

this week.... i want coffee icream or snickers ice cream bars!

weeks prior it was grilled cheese....fruits.... the list goes on

i wonder what will be next....


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> Anyone else having hoo-ha bone pain? I remember having it with DD towards the end. Ugh!

Meee, but its caused by spd in my case :( do certain things make it worse?


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J - Your sister sounds like a nightmare! Hope she pulls herself together & you guys can move on. Doesn't sound like there's any point trying to get an apology from her or pushing the point any further :(

La Mere - You look amazing! Sooo cute :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh my goodness, I just had the worst leg cramps ever. I was literally rolling about on the floor crying. Normally (well pregnancy normal) I get them at night and in one leg so I can stand up and stretch it out, but this was in both legs so I couldn't get up and DH was out so I didn't even have anyone to haul me off the floor. Boy, do my calves hurt now! Feelinng very sorry for myself.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Little J! Your sister was way outta line! I would be furious with her. You in no way were in the least bit being a bitch! :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 26 weeks today! Taken this morning!
> ]
> 
> 
> I'm officially jealous of not only your lovely belly, but of your braid also... haha. Cuteness Sarah! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you so much, DeeDee! :hugs:



Little J said:


> ive already been trying to get over it.... but its just hurtful she would be like that
> 
> I just wanted to vent to you girls about it because i know you would understand my frustration!
> 
> Lamere- cute bump! I can see your uterus bump! my bump is like a globe so I cant tell where my uterus is, haha

Thank you, Little J! I am sorry your sister is causing you so much stress. :hugs: There is no reason so her to even think it's your fault and she needs to get over herself and make things right with you.



BlossomJ said:


> Little J - Your sister sounds like a nightmare! Hope she pulls herself together & you guys can move on. Doesn't sound like there's any point trying to get an apology from her or pushing the point any further :(
> 
> La Mere - You look amazing! Sooo cute :)

:hugs: Thank you, Blossom! :hugs:

Lilah- Oh, hun! I am so sorry about your leg cramps! I get terrible cramps in both my legs when I'm going to bed. Usually when I turn over to get comfortable again.. 

Weekly baby stats update: 

Fundal height: 26cm!~

Baby's Heartbeat: 156!~

Last weeks weight: 124 1/2 lbs!~ (Was about 115 lbs pre-pregnancy) Will update this weeks weight tomorrow evening.


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having hoo-ha bone pain? I remember having it with DD towards the end. Ugh!
> 
> Meee, but its caused by spd in my case :( do certain things make it worse?Click to expand...


Mine aches all day. Some days I don't notice it. I know it is just the bones starting to adjust in preparation but ugh! Today the bones seem to really be giving me a hard time. My knees are aching today too and I've noticed that my pelvis and lower back bones are starting to pop and grind when I walk. I remember that happening with DD as well. Everything loosening up. Ugh. I'm ready to get this over with. I'm ready for body not to feel like it is falling apart. :haha: 

On a happy note, DH is on his way home from Florida. :happydance: DD had a melt down last night on the phone with him telling him goodnight. She burst into tears and today when I was on the phone with him, she started crying again about missing daddy. :cry: So sad. I keep telling her he is on his way home. She wants him home now. lol! We do everything together and when we do go off separately it is never for a long time so she doesn't like it at all. Poor thing. She is going to go ballistic when he walks in the door tonight. He's still a few hours out from home so I'm trying to keep her distracted so she doesn't think about that it isn't time for him to be here.


----------



## brieri1

27 weeks today! Hello third trimester! 

Worry that just started today, thick yellowish discharge? It doesn't have a smell and I don't itch down there or anything, but its weirding me out. I went shopping with my husband this morning and walked all over the place, and then it was all over my underwear when I got home. Any thoughts?


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Lilah! That does sound awful! Being pregnant definitely has it's downsides. Hopefully you won't too many episodes like that one. Hope you feel better! :hugs:

La Mere your bump is so super cute!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Evening/morning ladies!!

Lilah, you could try magnesium oil, I rub it on my calves as I get bad cramp too & it really helps.

Little J, so sorry yr sister was being such a brat, just the type of nightmare u don't need right now. Probably for the best she's staying somewhere else for now!

Sassy, that's great yr mum has picked up the slack for yr shower-I'm sure yr friend will be grateful! As the ladies said it wouldn't be that she doesn't want to help, she would be completely exhausted!!

LaMere, another beautiful bump pic, keep them coming!!!

Happy weekend everyone!!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - I am sorry to hear about your sister, I'm sure she will realise and apologies, I don't think that you were being unreasonable at all.

La mere - gorgeous!

Lilah - ouch. Not good. Have y


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - I am sorry to hear about your sister, I'm sure she will realise and apologies, I don't think that you were being unreasonable at all.

La mere - gorgeous!

Lilah - ouch. Not good. Have you tried daily stretches?

My calf / leg is much better today but am now again starting to be covered in a rash all down my legs :( it's as itchy as hell!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry Lilah! That does sound awful! Being pregnant definitely has it's downsides. Hopefully you won't too many episodes like that one. Hope you feel better! :hugs:
> 
> La Mere your bump is so super cute!!!

Thank you, Sassy! :hugs: Glad to hear your DH is on his way home.

Sonia- Thank you, hun! :hugs: Sorry to hear about your rash. Wish I could think of a natural alternative to creams you can get at the pharmacy.


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - I've been getting similar to this, although I had a yeast infection (no itching or odour though). If you're at all concerned you could get a swab taken to test for infection? I really think it's probably nothing though - I had an abnormal amount of discharge at times during my last pregnancy too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

There is something that has always helped me with cramps on calf. When I was growing up my sister would help me with them, and what she would do was place my foot straight up, as if I was with my foot down to the floor, and she would pull my ankle as much as she could to make my feet as straight up as she could to make them perpendicular to my legs. It would make them go away right away! Now when I have them I can do it myself, just straighten up my feet and they go away right away! Dunno, just thought I'd share so maybe y'all could try.


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having hoo-ha bone pain? I remember having it with DD towards the end. Ugh!
> 
> Meee, but its caused by spd in my case :( do certain things make it worse?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine aches all day. Some days I don't notice it. I know it is just the bones starting to adjust in preparation but ugh! Today the bones seem to really be giving me a hard time. My knees are aching today too and I've noticed that my pelvis and lower back bones are starting to pop and grind when I walk. I remember that happening with DD as well. Everything loosening up. Ugh. I'm ready to get this over with. I'm ready for body not to feel like it is falling apart. :haha:
> 
> On a happy note, DH is on his way home from Florida. :happydance: DD had a melt down last night on the phone with him telling him goodnight. She burst into tears and today when I was on the phone with him, she started crying again about missing daddy. :cry: So sad. I keep telling her he is on his way home. She wants him home now. lol! We do everything together and when we do go off separately it is never for a long time so she doesn't like it at all. Poor thing. She is going to go ballistic when he walks in the door tonight. He's still a few hours out from home so I'm trying to keep her distracted so she doesn't think about that it isn't time for him to be here.Click to expand...

Sassy that does sound like spd :-( are you doing the whole keeping your knees together and walking like your wearing a short skirt and no.nickers? Doing pelvic floor exercises can help too xx


----------



## gingermango

My mil just called to say our little nephew charley has been rushed into hospital :( he is only 14 months old, bil said he had a fit and they had to give him cpr. He has a rotten cold and is cutting back teeth atm so we're hoping its temperature convulsions and not something more sinister :cry:


----------



## DittyByrd

gingermango said:


> My mil just called to say our little nephew charley has been rushed into hospital :( he is only 14 months old, bil said he had a fit and they had to give him cpr. He has a rotten cold and is cutting back teeth atm so we're hoping its temperature convulsions and not something more sinister :cry:

Oh how frightening! Best wishes to Charley and please keep us posted!

I'm scared just to get through pregnancy but as they grow the worrying will never stop!


----------



## Kaiecee

gingermango said:


> My mil just called to say our little nephew charley has been rushed into hospital :( he is only 14 months old, bil said he had a fit and they had to give him cpr. He has a rotten cold and is cutting back teeth atm so we're hoping its temperature convulsions and not something more sinister :cry:

I hope he gets better keep us posted


----------



## gingermango

We're waiting for news but its midnight here so it will probably be tomorrow now :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Ginger, I really hope Charley is ok. Keep us updated. 

Sassy I was going to say just let your friend know you really appreciate all she has done so far and you know she must be exhausted so she should focus on taking care of herself and not stress if she can't help you much. I think that might relieve some of the mental pressure she's probably feeling. 

Brieri are you keeping your water intake up? I find if I slack off then I get super yellow discharge, no itching or odor, but it gets clearer the more water I drink. 

I get leg cramps sometimes, have to be super careful not to point my toes, if I do feel one coming on I flex my foot and it goes away. I read that bananas can help with them but I don't know. 

I had spd pretty bad a few weeks ago but I started doing an exercise where dh would put his arm between my knees and I'd squeeze as hard as I can, that seems to have fixed it so far, I haven't had it since.


----------



## La Mere

gingermango said:


> My mil just called to say our little nephew charley has been rushed into hospital :( he is only 14 months old, bil said he had a fit and they had to give him cpr. He has a rotten cold and is cutting back teeth atm so we're hoping its temperature convulsions and not something more sinister :cry:

Keeping Charley in my thoughts and prayers, ginger!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Ginger I hope he is ok. 

And I have never heard of SPD but I did look it up after reading your posting. I was never told of it when I was pregnant with DD ... just oh it is pregnancy related. After DD was born, I don't remember having any more trouble with it, so hopefully after this one it will go away. I already am careful at what I am lifting and have stopped lifting DD to save my back so hopefully I can keep any further pain to a minimum. Thanks for mentioning it. I'm glad to even know that there is a name for it. lol! Other than ouch haha!


----------



## Lillian33

That's awful Ginger, keeping your little nephew in my thoughts xx


----------



## DittyByrd

Here's a sneak peak of my nursery. The paint on the walls and the trim are done. Those are my newly refinished 80 year old hardwood floors. And the cutest little fish valance and bubble shears. Furniture comes Tuesday! 

AHHHH!!! There's going to be a baby in there soon!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-05_19-18-53_217.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sassy_mom

Ditty it looks so awesome!!! I can't wait to see it all done!!


----------



## La Mere

Ditty, your nursery looks awesome! Can't wait to see it when it is finished!


----------



## mommyof2peas

2 more days until V day! I'm pretty excited :) I also posted my nursery in my journal for those who want to look :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I found 2 new movies that I really like. Both with Keira Knightley
The Duchess
Pride and Prejudice

I've never seen either but really like them. I'm in the middle of Pride and Prejudice now and am already hooked on it. lol! DD watched The Duchess with me ... well the parts that I didn't have to change due to too much romping. :haha: She kept copying the British accents and it was so cute. Sorry I hope that isn't offensive to any of you ladies over seas. I just thought she was so precious doing it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone believe breast feeding their kid till they decide to stop? I'm watching a show and they have these toddlers breast feeding the oldest is 4 and the mother says he will stop when he decides what do u girls think about that?


----------



## Lillian33

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone believe breast feeding their kid till they decide to stop? I'm watching a show and they have these toddlers breast feeding the oldest is 4 and the mother says he will stop when he decides what do u girls think about that?

Definitely not for me!! But no problems with those that want to! I just couldn't imagine a 4 year old standing at my breast feeding - crazy to me!! But plenty of people do it!


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone believe breast feeding their kid till they decide to stop? I'm watching a show and they have these toddlers breast feeding the oldest is 4 and the mother says he will stop when he decides what do u girls think about that?

I think we have to respect everyones decisions. mothers who breastfeed their children to a late age are only doing so because experts tell them to, it's when their immune systems are finally fully developed and a bunch of other reasons. I find nothing wrong with breastfeeding a young child and people who throw around statements like "it's abusive" and that the child will be "psychologically damaged" is total bullshit that has never been proven EVER.

I would never breastfeed a small child but for the women that do.... all the more power to them.

it's too hard to fit into the "perfect parent" mold. We need to support all mothers and the decisions that they make even when they differ from our own because every mother has the right to choose how to parent their child and like I said they're usually doing what they believe is in the best interests for that child and can you really ask for much more from a mother.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone believe breast feeding their kid till they decide to stop? I'm watching a show and they have these toddlers breast feeding the oldest is 4 and the mother says he will stop when he decides what do u girls think about that?

I'm not really sure how I feel about it. I have a 15 month old that I still breast feed. It's only once a day at bed (Unless she is have a rough day). I really hope to tandem feed once baby is here. But I look at my now 4 year old son and could never imagine feeding him. 

They seem so old to be breast feeding at 2-3 until you remember how little they really are. They grow so fast. So at 15 months my daughter is still so tiny to me. I hope that being able to continue to breast feed her will help with jealousy once baby gets here, because she will still have her alone mama time. 

I guess in the long run, to each his own. I'm pretty sure 2 and a half 3 is going to be my limit. They just get past that baby/toddler stage and turn int a little kid to me. Time for a cup and straw not my breast :D


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think it's wrong more power to them since I couldn't do it past 4 month but even if I could I don't think I'd do it at 4 yrs old


----------



## sassy_mom

I personally wouldn't go that long but I would not judge someone who decided that was their choice. I have always believed that breastfeeding is the way things are suppose to happen however, I feel that at, for example, 4 years old, there isn't anything beneficial happening other than the same as a pacifier or favorite toy or blanket. I would only breastfeed while it was actually used for feeding. Once a child could eat regular food, I see no reason to continue it. I also know that there are woman who cannot breastfeed at all and sadly I think the big show of "attachment parenting" that has been out there lately only makes it harder on those who cannot breastfeed. As long as you aren't starving your child, food is food. 
I have a friend who has a 3 year old and an almost 1 year old. She is big on posting nursing photos and pushing her attachment parenting lifestyle (there are other things besides the nursing until whenever with attachment parenting) on facebook and I see her as somewhat cocky about her approach instead of just joyful of what she does. The big thing I cannot stand to hear is when parents who bf for a long period of time(like 3+ years) say that it really does wonders for their childrens immune system. I have yet to see that it does when in this day and age there are so many illness and what not due to the way we in society live. The woman I mentioned earlier has children who are sick constantly. Lately they have both been put into the hospital and on several antibiotics and breathing treatments. I bf for 2 weeks and DD has an amazing immune system. While I believe there are benefits, I get more aggravated at those who think that is the only way for children to be truly healthy. I wish that people would just let mothers choose and stop throwing it out there. I think it should be something between a mother and child and not thrown all over tv about what their choices are. No one is wrong for how they choose but I am afraid that all the push for showing what those choices are is making mothers iffy on the "rightness" of their own choice.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I found 2 new movies that I really like. Both with Keira Knightley
> The Duchess
> Pride and Prejudice
> 
> I've never seen either but really like them. I'm in the middle of Pride and Prejudice now and am already hooked on it. lol! DD watched The Duchess with me ... well the parts that I didn't have to change due to too much romping. :haha: She kept copying the British accents and it was so cute. Sorry I hope that isn't offensive to any of you ladies over seas. I just thought she was so precious doing it.

Pride and Prejudice has been one of my all time favorites ever since I saw it years ago! I can watch it over and over again (I own it now) and not get bored of it. I even know dialogues of it. I wouldn't change the book for it though, but as movie goes, I lo... lo... I love it... (Get it? Darcy? LOL)


----------



## Betheney

Sassy I agree that a big push in certain things makes other mothers feel worse. The thing that upsets me most is the debate with c-sections. So many women wouldn't be devastated over having them if there weren't all those pro-natural people telling them that c-sections are only necessary in rare cases. My friend knows a hypnobirther who refers to them as "the C word". It's so terrible!!! it just makes women who had them feel small and like they've been duped by the big bad medical industry. I do think c-sec rates are higher than they should be but I don't think that means we need to attack the medical industry and make women who got them feel like shit. I had a natural birth BTW but I know more than enough women who had c-secs and were devastated at the loss of a natural birth mostly because of all the crap out there forcing it upon you that if you didn't go natural than you should feel bad.

Also Sassy I beg of you to read P&P it's so wonderful!!! also watch the BBC series of P&P I love it so much, me and my friends are very split down the middle over our BBC VS. MOVIE on which is better. I personally prefer the BBC version but had read the book first and find the Keira Knightly movie very Hollywood. But that's not to say I don't like it, it is a gorgeous movie. OHMYGOD HAVE YOU SEEN JANE EYRE!!!!!! promise me it's what you'll watch next with Michael Passenger SWOOOON!!!!!!! If you like P&P I guarantee you'll like this Jane Eyre


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> Sassy I agree that a big push in certain things makes other mothers feel worse. The thing that upsets me most is the debate with c-sections. So many women wouldn't be devastated over having them if there weren't all those pro-natural people telling them that c-sections are only necessary in rare cases. My friend knows a hypnobirther who refers to them as "the C word". It's so terrible!!! it just makes women who had them feel small and like they've been duped by the big bad medical industry. I do think c-sec rates are higher than they should be but I don't think that means we need to attack the medical industry and make women who got them feel like shit. I had a natural birth BTW but I know more than enough women who had c-secs and were devastated at the loss of a natural birth mostly because of all the crap out there forcing it upon you that if you didn't go natural than you should feel bad.
> 
> Also Sassy I beg of you to read P&P it's so wonderful!!! also watch the BBC series of P&P I love it so much, me and my friends are very split down the middle over our BBC VS. MOVIE on which is better. I personally prefer the BBC version but had read the book first and find the Keira Knightly movie very Hollywood. But that's not to say I don't like it, it is a gorgeous movie. OHMYGOD HAVE YOU SEEN JANE EYRE!!!!!! promise me it's what you'll watch next with Michael Passenger SWOOOON!!!!!!! If you like P&P I guarantee you'll like this Jane Eyre

Sorry to butt in LOL.
This happened to me with the new movie of Jane Eyre! I've read the book several times and just couldn't stand the new movie of it... I just wanted to tell out all the they left out and all the changed LOL I need to give the old ones a try though. P&P didn't have that effect on me though, I guess because of all the scenery and Dario Marianelli's wonderful soundtrack. I think there is a version of it on Netflix, I'll try and see if it's the BBC one, would love to watch it.


----------



## Betheney

:-O deedee I'm devastated!!!!! I read the book to and LOVED IT but still am obsessed with the movie I watch it all the time!!!!! HOWEVER I watched the film BEFORE reading the book so it allowed me to fall in love with the film and see it as it was. 

I'm still so thankful they left out the fortune telling scene in the book. I found that scene so weird. It would of been so odd to put it in the movie.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> :-O deedee I'm devastated!!!!! I read the book to and LOVED IT but still am obsessed with the movie I watch it all the time!!!!! HOWEVER I watched the film BEFORE reading the book so it allowed me to fall in love with the film and see it as it was.
> 
> I'm still so thankful they left out the fortune telling scene in the book. I found that scene so weird. It would of been so odd to put it in the movie.

Yes, beyond bizarre! How wouldn't they know it was him.. I can't imagine the actor dressed up as an old gypsy woman :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Have a nice weekend ladies! Hubby's birthday weekend is here, and I'll be out as In laws will be here. I can finally say hubby is only 3 years younger than me, and not 4 like he nagged me for the past 10 days LOL


----------



## BlossomJ

Ginger - Sorry to hear what's happened. Update us when you have news. Really hope he's alright x

Kaiecee - On the BF topic, we stopped before DS wanted to & I can't imagine he would have stopped through choice until well into childhood. Personally, I don't have an issue with children being breastfed beyond 'toddler years' but it definitely wasn't for me! We did over a year, but I found it difficult when DS started to demand the boob & run up & tug at me in situations where I either wasn't comfortable feeding him, or it just really wasn't convenient. He'd then get upset if I refused (as he wanted the comfort) & it really wasn't fair on either of us, so we knocked it on the head. It sounds very selfish, but I wanted my body back and it felt like it would be more complicated to deal with once his understanding & language developed further.

Hope that doesn't sound too awful!


----------



## BlossomJ

.... and he started sleeping through the night as soon as we stopped, which was unexpected (as I wasn't feeding him during the night) but wonderful!


----------



## mellywelly

Ginger, any news in your nephew? 

There was a bf programme on here a few nights ago and one of them was still bf her 5 year old. When she was giving her reasons for still doing it, not once did she mention anything to do with the child, even dh who doesn't pick up on anything subtle, said omg it's all about her! I can't see any benefits to still be bfing at that age. I liked the presenters comment of if you can eat a ham sandwich by yourself you don't need booby anymore.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ginger. Any news hun?

On the BF front, I agree with you ladies, it's the women's personal choice and for me I won't be bf'ing till that age! I plan to express as will be going back to work so baby will be used to a bottle for some of the time so hopefully that will help


----------



## gingermango

No nothing yet :-( not sure if they are still at the hospital or back home as bil and sil both have their phones off. Ill let you know when i hear anything, the wait is killing us xx


----------



## mellywelly

Hopefully if anything had happened they would have contacted you, so hopefully their phones being off means all is ok and they are catching up on some sleep,fx


----------



## gingermango

Bil just called, charley has stopped fitting but the hospital are keeping him in until they determine the cause :-( x

edit: mil just called to say the doctor has discharged him this morning, his blood tests showed no sign of infection and they think.it was caused by a spike in his temperature. Thanks for your thoughts ladies xx


----------



## Betheney

i've been waiting for an update! thanks Ginger.

Fingers crossed it is from the high temp and that's the true cause. I hope there isn't an underlying issue that's going undetected.


----------



## gingermango

Thanks Betheny, us too needless to say we will be keeping a very close eye on him and hoping it doesnt happen again


----------



## Betheney

i wondered if they considered epilepsy, seizures can start at any age but usually during early childhood with epilepsy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad to hear they have discharged him ginger, I hope it doesn't happen again. X


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone believe breast feeding their kid till they decide to stop? I'm watching a show and they have these toddlers breast feeding the oldest is 4 and the mother says he will stop when he decides what do u girls think about that?

I bf dd til 17months and she would have probably continued if I had let her. My goal was to make it to a year and then when I got to a year I realized I couldn't just stop cold turkey. :haha: so I did start weaning her, she refused to eat baby food or table food until after she was one. So she was exclusively nursing and it was very demanding on me and I was so glad when she finally started eating meals and I could cut a nursing session out every now and then. The last nursing sessions to go were the one before nap time and the one before bed. When I cut the nursing before nap, she cut her nap. :wacko: unless we've been on a long car ride she has not napped since 17 months. ](*,)


----------



## gingermango

Betheney said:


> i wondered if they considered epilepsy, seizures can start at any age but usually during early childhood with epilepsy.

I dont know? Im not sure how they test for it to be honest. I think if it happened again they would do further tests but for now theyre hoping it was a one off x


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm wish I could bf long but I couldn't do it longer than 3/4 months I really wanted to do it long just couldn't :( 

Also with the c-section thing for sure they do it too much ! I went to one doctor and he told me a vback now there saying ill never be able to have a child normally only by c-section but they don't even give us a chance they just don't want to put the effort to try


----------



## Kaiecee

Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

yeah they test the brain with scans and stuff so of course they wouldn't do it after just one.

Fingers crossed it was a one off


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!

I'm hoping I get to lose my eggplant this week. :haha: what's next anyways?


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I'm wish I could bf long but I couldn't do it longer than 3/4 months I really wanted to do it long just couldn't :(
> 
> Also with the c-section thing for sure they do it too much ! I went to one doctor and he told me a vback now there saying ill never be able to have a child normally only by c-section but they don't even give us a chance they just don't want to put the effort to try

Why will they not let you try for vbac? Surely there's a dr who will let u try? :shrug:


----------



## els1022

Betheney, I love what you posted about c-sections. I have to have one again because I've had two already and no docs around here will let me vbac. If I didnt have a c/s with my first she would not have survived- I had a complete placental abruption at 32 weeks and she was born clinging to life. Then I had breech twins- no way they could've come out without a c/s! I do feel a bit sad bc I'll never get the chance of a natural birth but I'm thankful that the medical technology is out there to save babies that wouldn't have made it. :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

gingermango said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i wondered if they considered epilepsy, seizures can start at any age but usually during early childhood with epilepsy.
> 
> I dont know? Im not sure how they test for it to be honest. I think if it happened again they would do further tests but for now theyre hoping it was a one off xClick to expand...

They test for epilepsy with an EEG. I'm epileptic and that's what they did for me. They have you get only four hours of sleep, then they try different things that trigger seizures like flashing lights and hyperventilating, not to necessarily make you have a seizure, but to see if your brain responds with seizure activity.


----------



## BlossomJ

Ginger - Glad he seems to be ok. Fingers crossed it was just a one off due to his temp. What a scare though! x


----------



## jellybeans

my 25 week bump ^_^ 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/53666_510247082338537_563670843_o_zpsf861872b.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping I get to lose my eggplant this week. :haha: what's next anyways?Click to expand...

Cuz there being assholes


----------



## DittyByrd

I am heading to a wedding today for my cousin. I am seeing all sorts of extended family I haven't seen since announcing the BFP! I am prepared for the onslaught of opinions, attempted belly rubs, and horror stories. :dohh:

Will post a pic of my maternity dress later!


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> I am heading to a wedding today for my cousin. I am seeing all sorts of extended family I haven't seen since announcing the BFP! I am prepared for the onslaught of opinions, attempted belly rubs, and horror stories. :dohh:
> 
> Will post a pic of my maternity dress later!

Good luck and have fun :)


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping I get to lose my eggplant this week. :haha: what's next anyways?Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz there being assholesClick to expand...

I think this is the reply to the vbac question? :haha:
Have u only had one csection? Surely there's a midwife or a dr who wi let u try. U should call around if you really want one! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilahbear

Ginger - glad to hear that everything appears to be okay and hopefully it was a one of. Must have been scary for everyone involved!

Thanks everyone for your comments re. leg cramps. I have been doing stretches and have been doing pre-natal yoga which involves a lots of calf stretching. There seems to be differing theories on why pregnant women get them. My midwife suggested lack of potassium, but I eat a banana every day anyway, my yoga instructor suggested lack of magnesium and I believe Calcium and salt are the other culprits. Or it may just be one of those pregnancy things. Who knows. Will bring it up with my midwife again when I see her on Thursday and will tell her about last nights episode which was awful.

Sorry to hear alot of your guys are beginning to get aches and pains. Me too. My right hip aches all the time and I have a weird pain where my top left rib is, just under my breast. Oh the joys of pregancy!


----------



## snowangel187

I've been reorganizing all the baby clothes again. I had them organized by size with what I had from dd and then I had about ten bags of new clothes I've bought or others have bought me so trying to determine what I need for each size. I've actually accumulated a lot especially with the lady who gave me newborn clothing the other day. I probably only need to buy socks and pants and maybe a few sleepers for newborn size and a few odds and ends for 0-3 months. So I'm feeling a lot better about what's left to get but still feel overwhelmed with having to wash it all. But I'm slowly making progress. I figure a little at a time so I don't over do it. And I think my mil will be here next month so she will be able to keep dd occupied so she doesn't undo what I've already done. :haha: 

Anyways I'm off to make peanut butter fudge. I can't stand paying $20 a pound for it when mine tastes better anyways!


----------



## mellywelly

I was talking to my next door neighbour earlier and ds came out. The old man asked him if he knew what Santa was bringing him this year? He just smiled and said yes, a baby!


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping I get to lose my eggplant this week. :haha: what's next anyways?Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz there being assholesClick to expand...
> 
> I think this is the reply to the vbac question? :haha:
> Have u only had one csection? Surely there's a midwife or a dr who wi let u try. U should call around if you really want one! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Where I live there is limited gynos so I have no choice when I was at a clinic in Ontario they wanted to do a vbac they looked at my previous medical re rods and c sections and said I had 80% sucess rate where I am now they just refuse the idea right away with no discussion


----------



## mellywelly

I would try speaking to them again, explain why you want a vbac and ask them for the reasons they feel it's unsuitable.

How many c sections have you had? And what are the rods?


----------



## Kaiecee

2 one was emergency in 2001 then a Planned one in 2007 only cuz the doc I was seeing got sick and she was gonna do a vbac but when I was switched to an old doc he refused


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping I get to lose my eggplant this week. :haha: what's next anyways?Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz there being assholesClick to expand...
> 
> I think this is the reply to the vbac question? :haha:
> Have u only had one csection? Surely there's a midwife or a dr who wi let u try. U should call around if you really want one! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live there is limited gynos so I have no choice when I was at a clinic in Ontario they wanted to do a vbac they looked at my previous medical re rods and c sections and said I had 80% sucess rate where I am now they just refuse the idea right away with no discussionClick to expand...

That's ignorant. Can u go in through the emergency room and refuse a csection? Or would u consider a home birth?


----------



## River12

Oh melly what your son said when asked what he's getting for Christmas is so beautiful makes my heart melt!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

A day early, but I was dolled up for going out and about. SO I took it today :) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Week 24 squishy 4.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Finally an eggplant no more papaya!!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping I get to lose my eggplant this week. :haha: what's next anyways?Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz there being assholesClick to expand...
> 
> I think this is the reply to the vbac question? :haha:
> Have u only had one csection? Surely there's a midwife or a dr who wi let u try. U should call around if you really want one! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live there is limited gynos so I have no choice when I was at a clinic in Ontario they wanted to do a vbac they looked at my previous medical re rods and c sections and said I had 80% sucess rate where I am now they just refuse the idea right away with no discussionClick to expand...
> 
> That's ignorant. Can u go in through the emergency room and refuse a csection? Or would u consider a home birth?Click to expand...

Well ill deal with it now but it's unfair what doctors do


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my fridge fixed the other day cuz it wasn't staying cold now it's froze everything and the guy who repaired it says he won't come back for a week wtf???


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly your son sounds so sweet! Bless him :)

Well I've been for my flu jab today, so I'm hoping I'll feel ok tomorrow, but at least DH is around to deal with DS if I do react.

DS is having his first night in his 'big boy bed' tonight. We wanted him to get used to it well before the baby arrived in case there were any issues with him adjusting to not being in the cot. I'm pleased to report he didn't seem at all confused & he's been silent since we put him to bed, but I won't count my chickens yet!


----------



## mellywelly

:cry:


River12 said:


> Oh melly what your son said when asked what he's getting for Christmas is so beautiful makes my heart melt!!

Thanks he's such a sweetheart, well sometimes :happydance: I think he thinks he is responsible for us having the baby. When we walk the dog at the woods, he always grabs one of the dandelion thingies that you blow and make a wish. After a year of wishing for a brother or sister, he thinks he finally wished enough to make it come true!:hugs: he's now wishing it comes early!


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Melly your son sounds so sweet! Bless him :)
> 
> Well I've been for my flu jab today, so I'm hoping I'll feel ok tomorrow, but at least DH is around to deal with DS if I do react.
> 
> DS is having his first night in his 'big boy bed' tonight. We wanted him to get used to it well before the baby arrived in case there were any issues with him adjusting to not being in the cot. I'm pleased to report he didn't seem at all confused & he's been silent since we put him to bed, but I won't count my chickens yet!

Thanks blossom. Hope he has a good night!


----------



## mellywelly

I have a question for all you that have bf before. Did you drink when bfing? I'm not talking about going on a night out/ lots of booze, I'm more thinking of a small glass of wine on a weekend.


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - I really didn't feel like it for a while, just due to lack of sleep etc. but when I was in the swing of things I'd often have a glass in the evening immediately after feeding. The alcohol is only in your milk as long as it's in your blood, so as long as you time it right there shouldn't be an issue. If your baby gets into a good night time sleep routine, then you really won't need to worry :)


----------



## BlossomJ

.... Having said that I could never have more than one small glass as DS was a bad sleeper & wouldn't really drink expressed milk from a bottle. You'll figure out how frequently the baby is wanting to feed & work out if it's feasible.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> I found 2 new movies that I really like. Both with Keira Knightley
> The Duchess
> Pride and Prejudice
> 
> I've never seen either but really like them. I'm in the middle of Pride and Prejudice now and am already hooked on it. lol! DD watched The Duchess with me ... well the parts that I didn't have to change due to too much romping. :haha: She kept copying the British accents and it was so cute. Sorry I hope that isn't offensive to any of you ladies over seas. I just thought she was so precious doing it.

Aw, that's so cute! As for P&P, I have to recommend the only version, I am willing to watch :haha: I read the book tons of times before I saw any movies and my DH (back before we started dating) recommended this version because it was so true to the book and I very much agree. It's the A&E ( I also believe it might be the same as the BBC presentation) presentation starring Colin Firth as Darcy and Jennifer Ehle as Elizabeth. I also must recommend Sense and Sensibility, and Emma. (What can I say, I adore Jane Austen!!) 



Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone believe breast feeding their kid till they decide to stop? I'm watching a show and they have these toddlers breast feeding the oldest is 4 and the mother says he will stop when he decides what do u girls think about that?

I still nurse my daughter and she will 20 months on the 19th. We don't nearly as often since I fell pregnant, and there are times I wish she would not want it (mostly for comfort)... But I had planned on nursing her until she was two anyway and I plan to nurse the new baby until two years as well. 



gingermango said:


> Bil just called, charley has stopped fitting but the hospital are keeping him in until they determine the cause :-( x
> 
> edit: mil just called to say the doctor has discharged him this morning, his blood tests showed no sign of infection and they think.it was caused by a spike in his temperature. Thanks for your thoughts ladies xx

:

So glad to hear her was discharged and everything seems to be back to normal. I hope this was just a one time scare. :hugs:



DittyByrd said:


> I am heading to a wedding today for my cousin. I am seeing all sorts of extended family I haven't seen since announcing the BFP! I am prepared for the onslaught of opinions, attempted belly rubs, and horror stories. :dohh:
> 
> Will post a pic of my maternity dress later!

Have fun, Ditty! Can't wait to see your pics!



mellywelly said:


> I have a question for all you that have bf before. Did you drink when bfing? I'm not talking about going on a night out/ lots of booze, I'm more thinking of a small glass of wine on a weekend.


I'm not much of a drinker to begin with, but as long as you learn the timing of your baby's feeds and allow time for the alcohol to burn out of your system... It should be fine to have an occasional glass of wine while breastfeeding.


----------



## Kaiecee

La mere
I dont think anything is wrong with bfing but I think 4/5 years old would make me uncomfortable I think just cuz there so big at that age not cuz of anything else


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La mere
> I dont think anything is wrong with bfing but I think 4/5 years old would make me uncomfortable I think just cuz there so big at that age not cuz of anything else

I never thought you had a problem with breastfeeding,hun. Was just saying that I do still nurse my DD. I would probably be a bit uncomfortable with a 4-5 year old nursing, but I don't see any problem with it.


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - Sense & Sensibility makes me cry soooo much! I love it though:)


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> I have a question for all you that have bf before. Did you drink when bfing? I'm not talking about going on a night out/ lots of booze, I'm more thinking of a small glass of wine on a weekend.

I don't drink often. And when I do it's usually a fruity drink when we've gone to a restaurant. But like said before the alcohol is only in your milk as long as its in your bloodstream. They say about 2&1/2 hours. So when I planned to have a drink I would nurse first and have milk pumped and ready ahead of time incase she needed to nurse before I felt like it was out of my system. But I think she was several months when I first had a drink and was after I had put her to bed for the night so she always slept a good chunk and I was always set to nurse by the time she needed it. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> La mere
> I dont think anything is wrong with bfing but I think 4/5 years old would make me uncomfortable I think just cuz there so big at that age not cuz of anything else
> 
> I never thought you had a problem with breastfeeding,hun. Was just saying that I do still nurse my DD. I would probably be a bit uncomfortable with a 4-5 year old nursing, but I don't see any problem with it.Click to expand...

Ya exactly what I think too I wish I could breast feed like some if u girls it's just I have so much problems with it :)


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> La Mere - Sense & Sensibility makes me cry soooo much! I love it though:)

Oh my gosh, me too, Blossom! I had hubby going throught boxes that we still have in the shed since we aren't able to move into the house yet.. Looking for the complete works of Jane Austen that I have just so I could read them! :haha: unfortunately didn't find it but I know I have it somewhere! But we did find my Wuthering Heights and Doctor Zhivago! I am such a nerd... I love Classic literature!


----------



## AJThomas

Hmmm, this discussion reminds me that I need to put some movies and music together to help get me thru early labor.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> La mere
> I dont think anything is wrong with bfing but I think 4/5 years old would make me uncomfortable I think just cuz there so big at that age not cuz of anything else
> 
> I never thought you had a problem with breastfeeding,hun. Was just saying that I do still nurse my DD. I would probably be a bit uncomfortable with a 4-5 year old nursing, but I don't see any problem with it.Click to expand...
> 
> Ya exactly what I think too I wish I could breast feed like some if u girls it's just I have so much problems with it :)Click to expand...



Positive attitude. This baby will be different and breastfeeding will be easy. ;) :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'm just gonna formula feed with my first I didn't produce enough with my second I did for 3/4 month but was always in pain


----------



## sassy_mom

This might be a weird topic to bring up but does anyone else notice that since becoming pregnant you smell different? I first noticed early on that if I got hot and sweaty (and not that it smells good anyway) I would smell awful. Now if I have any discharge, I can smell it. It doesn't have a necessarily bad or wrong odor but I can smell it. It is normal discharge and there are no problems but this kid seems to make me smell all kinds of weird. hahaha! I notice that if I don't put deodorant under my boobs, EW ... again not that it ever smelled pleasant if I got hot but now I notice it even before I get sweaty. It is just UGH! 

I know hormones are throwing things out of whack but just yuck. hahahaha! I am so afraid DH is going to smell what I do ... except this morning on the road to DTD :haha: he told me I smelled like candy. He was just laying up next to my neck. I had no perfume on so perhaps he is just attracted to the smell of pregnancy. :haha: He told me I was sexy this morning while I was washing dishes. I just had a t-shirt and my underwear on because my pants were drying. :haha: Hey I'll take it.


----------



## sassy_mom

And on a non weird pregnancy symptom note .... I'm watching my stomach move around like an alien is swimming in there. :haha::cloud9:


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> This might be a weird topic to bring up but does anyone else notice that since becoming pregnant you smell different? I first noticed early on that if I got hot and sweaty (and not that it smells good anyway) I would smell awful. Now if I have any discharge, I can smell it. It doesn't have a necessarily bad or wrong odor but I can smell it. It is normal discharge and there are no problems but this kid seems to make me smell all kinds of weird. hahaha! I notice that if I don't put deodorant under my boobs, EW ... again not that it ever smelled pleasant if I got hot but now I notice it even before I get sweaty. It is just UGH!
> 
> I know hormones are throwing things out of whack but just yuck. hahahaha! I am so afraid DH is going to smell what I do ... except this morning on the road to DTD :haha: he told me I smelled like candy. He was just laying up next to my neck. I had no perfume on so perhaps he is just attracted to the smell of pregnancy. :haha: He told me I was sexy this morning while I was washing dishes. I just had a t-shirt and my underwear on because my pants were drying. :haha: Hey I'll take it.

I smell weird too. :haha: Sometimes in a good way sometimes in a bad way. But my DH also seems to think I smell great! He's always cuddling up to me in bed and telling me how good I smell. :wacko:



sassy_mom said:


> And on a non weird pregnancy symptom note .... I'm watching my stomach move around like an alien is swimming in there!

OMG! I love that! It's so cool. Baby was moving around alot the other night and my stomach was jumping!

Weight update: This weeks weight: 128 lbs!~


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> This might be a weird topic to bring up but does anyone else notice that since becoming pregnant you smell different? I first noticed early on that if I got hot and sweaty (and not that it smells good anyway) I would smell awful. Now if I have any discharge, I can smell it. It doesn't have a necessarily bad or wrong odor but I can smell it. It is normal discharge and there are no problems but this kid seems to make me smell all kinds of weird. hahaha! I notice that if I don't put deodorant under my boobs, EW ... again not that it ever smelled pleasant if I got hot but now I notice it even before I get sweaty. It is just UGH!
> 
> I know hormones are throwing things out of whack but just yuck. hahahaha! I am so afraid DH is going to smell what I do ... except this morning on the road to DTD :haha: he told me I smelled like candy. He was just laying up next to my neck. I had no perfume on so perhaps he is just attracted to the smell of pregnancy. :haha: He told me I was sexy this morning while I was washing dishes. I just had a t-shirt and my underwear on because my pants were drying. :haha: Hey I'll take it.



I smell sodifferently ever sincemy bfp!! I feel like i need to shower2xs a day! Ifeel like i smell like sex lol..hubby said he doesnt smell it lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea I asked DH and he said no I don't smell anything. Whew .. but I can smell it and ugh!! I'm glad I'm not alone. Not that I'm thankful anyone else has to deal with it but at least I know I'm not some weirdo stinky pregnant woman. :haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I especially agree with needing deodorant under my boobs or I notice I smell differently/stronger now.


----------



## AJThomas

ugh the smell is awful. Nobody else seems to notice and DH says it's fine but i can't stand it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry if this is tmi but after sex I feel irritated almost to the point I feel swollen is this normal?


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee - Not sure about what you're describing. Pregnancy does mess with lots of things though. Maybe your body isn't lubricating itself as much as normal? Or the start of a yeast infection? If it continues, I'd mention it to your Dr.

Regarding the smelling weird, I think our sense of smell is heightened during pregnancy, so maybe the change isn't as significant as it seems?... Makes you wonder how much we smell to dogs!


----------



## Lilahbear

I haven't noticed that my own smell has changed, but boy so I hate the smell of cleaning products and candles. I can smell them a mile off and they stink. Can't wait for my sense of smell to return to normal.


----------



## Lilahbear

Woo hoo, third trimester today!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> And on a non weird pregnancy symptom note .... I'm watching my stomach move around like an alien is swimming in there. :haha::cloud9:

The other morning when I woke up I had a huge bulge on one side of my belly and the other side was flat. That's weird. I love watching my stomach move, when she's really moving I try to record it. I didn't realize I'd miss dd being on the inside with my first pregnancy so I never did, but I'm "documenting" this pregnancy much better then I did last time. 


As for the smells convo. I'm always asking dh if he can smell this or that and he just looks at me like I'm crazy! :haha: we are definitely more sensitive to smell when prego. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry if this is tmi but after sex I feel irritated almost to the point I feel swollen is this normal?

When I was allowed to bd it was always uncomfortable. I was thinking maybe it had to do with lubrication or idk. Things are just different down there. Took it a while for it to be "right" after giving birth too.


----------



## BlossomJ

Just had such a lovely day out in the Peak District. We took lunch & sat by a stream in the middle of nowhere by an old oak wood. DS threw pebbles into the water for about an hour. Could have stayed there forever!

I love autumn when the weather is good!

Forgot to say this morning, but DS settled straight away & slept 12 hours last night in his new bed, so hopefully the transition from the cot is going to be really easy :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry if this is tmi but after sex I feel irritated almost to the point I feel swollen is this normal?

I had that feeling but not after sex, I felt swollen and thought I was irriated from peeing so much. It turned out I felt two bumps, which were cysts. But warm compresses help even if its just swollen!


----------



## Lilahbear

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> And on a non weird pregnancy symptom note .... I'm watching my stomach move around like an alien is swimming in there. :haha::cloud9:
> 
> The other morning when I woke up I had a huge bulge on one side of my belly and the other side was flat. That's weird. I love watching my stomach move, when she's really moving I try to record it. I didn't realize I'd miss dd being on the inside with my first pregnancy so I never did, but I'm "documenting" this pregnancy much better then I did last time.
> 
> 
> As for the smells convo. I'm always asking dh if he can smell this or that and he just looks at me like I'm crazy! :haha: we are definitely more sensitive to smell when prego. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'v started noticing that my stomach changes shape when the baby moves and occasionally there is a really hard bit and I sometimes wonder if that is a head or a bottom. The other night my stomach was rippling which was hilarious, unfortunatley DH isn't patient enough to sit and watch my belly and often misses the movements.


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too dh has to sit there for a couple minutes but looses patients then of course the minute he leave lo moves lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Ugh ... feeling kind of yucky today. Not much sleep like usual but feeling really run down today. I think a nap would help things out. DD just laid down to nap and I should too ... except I'll have to unmake part of my bed to climb in it. lol! I hate that. 

Yea if it is just the fact that I can really smell me now and not that my smell has changed ... wow I stink. :haha::haha: I feel sorry for my dog when he sniffs around if that is how he smells all the time. I am ready for my nose to go back to normal too!! 

I feel like my body wants something specific to eat and I can't figure it out. I always feel great after I eat that one food I seem to be craving. Ugh wish I could figure it out because my stomach keeps going no that isn't what I wanted. blah!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feelthe same sassy today, just feeling blah.... Cold,cranky, sorehips...antisocial lol... Hubbies w the guys watching the game,which honestly dsnt bother me, just feeling like a .i dont even know haha. Going to my mom in laws soon for dinner... Hopefully my mood changes!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My niece stayed last night and kindly woke me up at 6.30am! I told her to go back to sleep till it was light, 6.50am it was light! We then went swimming and shopping! I then spend from 1pm until 6.30 (!) asleep! DH had to wake me up. Definitely starting to feel tired, heavy and baby is low, the pressure on my pelvis is so much it's painful.

I've just made us a lovely roast dinner and now about to eat a raspberry and fresh cream turnover!!! UMMMM


----------



## Kaiecee

Just finished 2 apple pies a big apple crisp cut apples for my apple sauce and got a great bread baking in my bread machine then doing baby's bed the blankets it's my thanksgiving but celebrating it tomorrow :)


----------



## gingermango

27 weeks tomorrow whoop.whoop, is that 3rd tri or 28 weeks??


----------



## DittyByrd

I haven't had a chance to upload pics yet from the wedding. I got home late last night and I'm working veterinary emergency today from 8am-8pm today (almost done!). Thankfully I have been able to sit and rest today. I was really worried about having to be on my feet all day long.

I felt gigantic last night at the wedding but everyone said I looked good. Perhaps being nice or maybe I just have body dysmorphia?


----------



## DittyByrd

gingermango said:


> 27 weeks tomorrow whoop.whoop, is that 3rd tri or 28 weeks??

I read that in the UK 3rd tri is considered 27 weeks but in the US and Canada it's considered 28 weeks. I think 27 makes more sense because that's when I will hit the 3 month mark.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My ob gyn told me 27 weeks :) from the u.s.


----------



## Lauren021406

27 weeks is 3rd tri and 7th month!


----------



## snowangel187

Baby definitely likes waiting until whoever is trying to feel her to give up. As soon as they take their hand off my stomach she moves like crazy. :haha: 

As for me I rode home with a friend as dh had work to finish and I didn't feel like sitting around. Only to realize I hadn't driven and dh had keys to the house. So I was locked out for a couple hours. :dohh: it's alright tho my wifi worked on my phone. I was thankful it wasn't 100*. Tho I could have done without the rain. Eh well lesson learned. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

Thought I'd share my first 3rd tri bump! Sorry I've been MIA, but my computer crashed and needed a new hard drive. Hopefully no more problems and I'm smooth sailing from now on! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/Untitled.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute Ducky! 

Yea I napped earlier for a couple of hours and after felt much better. DH and I made a fabulous dinner tonight. We both jumped in the kitchen and just started cooking. We ended up with hamburger steak, mashed potatoes, homemade brown gravy, stuffing, onion rings with dipping sauce, grapes, salad, and biscuits. I'm stuffed but it was wonderful! Hey Kaicee, could you send some apple pie my way?? lol! I love making homemade apple pie!! YUM! 

My hips and pelvis have all been aching a lot these past couple of days. Today I'm really feel the pain. I'm going to be doing some research into spd because I am hurting. ugh! 

DH starts work tomorrow. I'm a little excited and a little sad. I've gotten use to him being here all day and I'll miss his company.


----------



## Kaiecee

My other pregnancies I felt belly was bigger than it is now I wonder if the man genes are the reason my ex was 6"5 and 300 Pound now dh is under 6 feet and is 165 Pounds so I'm wondering if this baby will be much smaller my other 2 babies were 8pounds 13oz the other 8pounds 10oz what do u ladies think


----------



## Betheney

daddy genetics play a big part in the size of children and babies, more than the mother's.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its possible baby is smaller or ur carrying towards ur back more..have u had a lot of back pain? I kept feeling like baby wasnt growing bc im still so small..well i had a convo w my mom on friday and she told to not expect to get huge at all bc with me n my brothers she carried us all in her back, barely had a belly until late in 3rd tri...lol..also said she had tons of back labor but all her labors were 8 hrs or less start to finish.... My older brother was 8 hrs, i was 4 and luttle brother was 2... Contractions to birth..


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
I have backaches only when I do a lot of bending but not more than that
And doc measured me and said everything was ok 

Betheny
I didn't know that so maybe he's going taking after daddy :) 

Dying my hair and it better come out right


----------



## Betheney

i had a pretty rough morning.

I've been sleeping so lightly lately and i woke this morning when hubby went to work only to fall back into an incredibly deep sleep and then woke at 11:15am!!! i jumped up to check on Eva only to find her wide awake and slightly distressed. She also had taken off her sleeping bag, her pants and her nappy!!! poor thing must of been awake for hours :( I feel like such a terrible mum, poor little thing. I must of slept straight through her calls.

Then after i dropped Eva at daycare as i was leaving her room i slipped in a puddle of water that one of the kids must of dropped from lunch. I didn't fall over too badly or anything. Just kinda fell onto my knee. But it was so embarrassing and all the staff went into a bit of a frenzy because a pregnant woman had just slipped over. URGH! how humiliating. I'm not concerned about the slip, it triggered a braxton hicks but that was about all. I slipped way back in mid 2nd tri and i remember feeling my pelvic and groin muscles and bones really strain, i then had alot of pressure and on and off cramping for about 24 hours. This feels nothing like that time so i'm really unconcerned, just embarrassed. I'm just terrified when i go to pick her up they're going to make me fill out an accident report or something.


----------



## Lillian33

Ooh, sorry about your rough morning Betheney :( dont feel like a bad mum though, you are preggers with a toddler, so completely understandable that you fall into a deep sleep sometimes, you must have needed the sleep! Glad she was ok and that you're ok after your slight fall :hugs:

Nikki, thanks so much for posting about your mum, I think im like you carrying towards my back as my bump is small too and I DEFINITELY have an aching back! Just 8 hours of labour sounds lovely though, bring that on!

Ducky, gorgeous bump :flower:

Hope you ladies all had great weekends :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Bethany 
Hope ur ok and ur not a bad mom it's happens ur body is exhausted dony b hard on yourself u seem to b a really good mommy :)


----------



## Lilahbear

gingermango said:


> 27 weeks tomorrow whoop.whoop, is that 3rd tri or 28 weeks??

I wasn't sure either, so I looked it up and NHS say 27 weeks so looks like you're in the 3rd trimester!


----------



## mellywelly

I cooked a huge Sunday dinner yesterday. I've not eaten much meat all pregnancy as it just makes me feel sick. But I did roast beef and everytime I checked on it and smelt it, baby started kicking like mad. Needless to say, I was like some cavewoman carnivore shovelling as much beef down as possible! I can't remember the last time I ate so much!!!


----------



## CharlieO

They've changed our office around at work so I cant keep up with this thread! (my screen is viasble to the ENTIRE office now). I really miss hearing about you all and your bumps :(


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> I cooked a huge Sunday dinner yesterday. I've not eaten much meat all pregnancy as it just makes me feel sick. But I did roast beef and everytime I checked on it and smelt it, baby started kicking like mad. Needless to say, I was like some cavewoman carnivore shovelling as much beef down as possible! I can't remember the last time I ate so much!!!

I haven't eaten much meat either, mainly cause dh decided to go veggie just as I found out I was pregnant. I really miss roasts and casseroles, but it seems pointless making them for one. I am off up to visit my parents in inverness this week without dh and have requested a pork casserole or a roast for my dinner on Saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## Betheney

i've been vegetarian since just after Eva was born... i still miss meat so much some days. Some days the smell makes me want to vomit and reminds me of skin, bones, blood and carcass. Some days it smells like heaven. lol


----------



## Lauren021406

pregnancy has turned me off to meat! and i used to love it!


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies. Up to see DH off to work and decided to stay awake. Rethinking that decision now. :haha: 

Sorry Betheney you had such a rough time but try not to be too hard on yourself. I know that is easier to say than do. Your body must have really needed the rest and Eva was ok so don't stress it. I hope the daycare doesn't give you too much worry over the fall especially since you feel it was more of an oops for you and not a problem. 

DH has given me strict orders today to take it easy. My hips and pelvis ached all night. Every time I needed to turn ... ugh! He said you really don't take it easy. You are always doing something. Just relax! Guess I should probably listen. :haha:

My mom is bringing her glider over to me today. Actually she should be here soon. She said she was dropping it off before work. She got it when she had my brother and I used it with DD and now I'm borrowing it again. Way better than buying one especially when this one is practically brand new because no one ever uses it ... well except me! Yay for mom keeping hers all these years. :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

oh my .... my ticker says 87 days left!!!! WOW!


----------



## Little J

morning ladies!

on the topic of leg cramps, iv been getting them in my calves when ikinda stretch in the middle of the night! I drink plenty of water, so its crazy that it keeps happening!

Also, Braxton has been going nuts kicking and punching the last couple days! Totally reassures me things seem to be fine on his end? :haha:
Lastnight hubby and i just stared at my belly and saw the kicks bulge thru my skin, one after another!

YAY!! Happy V-day to me!! (what does the V stand for again?:blush:)


----------



## Little J

oh ladies! yesterday i went to babies r us where we are registered at wanted to use our 20% off coupon since it expires. We were going to get our crib bedding just in case we didnt get it at the shower.... i walked over to the clearance bedding, and there was a set that was pretty much the same one we wanted.... animals playing sports! haha it was a 8 peice crib set that came with the mobile!
It also had a "take 25 % off the already reduced price" which was the last day for this extra bonus discount! So i saved 75% on our crib set! (i just took the other one off our registry) I HAD SO much fun setting up the bedding in the nursery yesterday :happydance:

I also came across a lamp that had a "B" on it and the base was a blackhead bear, it matched the sport theme in colors and the "B" (which was suppose to be for bear i think, can stand for Braxton! That was 50% off also with an extra 25% off making it 75% off. I made a killing yesterday!! 

I also noticed someone bought our pack-n-play off our registry! It was like christmas yesterday!:happydance:


----------



## Lauren021406

Little J said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> on the topic of leg cramps, iv been getting them in my calves when ikinda stretch in the middle of the night! I drink plenty of water, so its crazy that it keeps happening!
> 
> Also, Braxton has been going nuts kicking and punching the last couple days! Totally reassures me things seem to be fine on his end? :haha:
> Lastnight hubby and i just stared at my belly and saw the kicks bulge thru my skin, one after another!
> 
> YAY!! Happy V-day to me!! (what does the V stand for again?:blush:)




Vday means pregnancy is considered viable!! I also found drinking milk helped me with the leg cramps!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - I'm pretty sure I've been told this already, but what is a glider? I know you don't mean a handglider but I can't remember what it is!


----------



## duckytwins

a glider is a rocking chair that doesn't "roll" back and forth, it's rocks front to back evenly... I hope that make sense! lol.. like it doesn't have curved rails that it rocks on, so it doesn't feel like it's tipping.


----------



## duckytwins

Is anyone else really itchy??? I read that the palms of your hands and bottoms of your feet can itch. And obvisouly your belly can, but I'm not having those problems - my face and chest itch so badly!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My boobs itch lol


----------



## BlossomJ

duckytwins said:


> a glider is a rocking chair that doesn't "roll" back and forth, it's rocks front to back evenly... I hope that make sense! lol.. like it doesn't have curved rails that it rocks on, so it doesn't feel like it's tipping.

Thanks for explaining! I know exactly what you mean now :)


----------



## kettle28

hello! i'm due 28th jan, going to get a suprise as i managed not to ask at our last scan!!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi Kettle! Congrats on your yellow bundle!


----------



## duckytwins

BlossomJ said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> a glider is a rocking chair that doesn't "roll" back and forth, it's rocks front to back evenly... I hope that make sense! lol.. like it doesn't have curved rails that it rocks on, so it doesn't feel like it's tipping.
> 
> Thanks for explaining! I know exactly what you mean now :)Click to expand...

Oh good! I was hoping it made sense. I was getting ready to launch myself into this diatribe about physics and parallel and all kinds of things! :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

Is it just me but I'm starting to get neurvous I have still so much to do and I was shaving my legs in the shower now belly is all hard and uncomfortable well ill be gone till tomorrow hope u ladies have a good day


----------



## Lauren021406

My boobs itch!


----------



## La Mere

Hi, Kettle! Welcome and congrats on your yellow bundle~

Kaiecee, I'm kinda stressing about everything I still need to get done. Is it just BH you were having shaving?

My boobs have been itchy and my palms too, lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I think it's bh but its a pain in the ass it makes everything harder to do, I'm gonna go and get some baby stuff I'm still missing all the little stuff then next week I'm really gonna finish the nursery sick of seeing it not done


----------



## Poppy84

My chest is itchy. My arms were itchy yest!

I was trying to shave my legs and tidy up down there and it was so difficult with bump in the way. Hubby won't do it for me either


----------



## Kaiecee

Poppy84 said:


> My chest is itchy. My arms were itchy yest!
> 
> I was trying to shave my legs and tidy up down there and it was so difficult with bump in the way. Hubby won't do it for me either

Lol funny u say that cuz after shaving my legs I was doing that too it's soooo hard if I wanted dh to do it he would I'm just too embarrassed


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Is anyone else really itchy??? I read that the palms of your hands and bottoms of your feet can itch. And obvisouly your belly can, but I'm not having those problems - my face and chest itch so badly!!!

OMG the bottom of my feet last night!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Ya I think it's bh but its a pain in the ass it makes everything harder to do, I'm gonna go and get some baby stuff I'm still missing all the little stuff then next week I'm really gonna finish the nursery sick of seeing it not done

At least you have a nursery to get done, lol. I have most everything I need, a friend of mine who just moved left me a box full of swaddlebees cloth diapers for the new baby. So that actually helped alot since we've been needing diapers small enough. I just need to get some good winter clothes for baby and for Rayven.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, ladies. I'm back! Weekend was OK, loved the cold weather. In laws took us to eat stake for our birthdays... it was so freaking gooood! Yesterday I was so tired all I wanted was to sleep... I think they noticed, but oh well... I'm preggers. Haha.


----------



## La Mere

Welcome back, DeeDee! Glad you had a good birthday weekend!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

On the subject of itchiness: I thought my boobs were itchy because of the new bras I got the other day. Guess not! The bottoms of my feet itch while I shower.

I bought a pack of overnight extra heavy flow pads today for after baby is born. Not sure how long I'll bleed so I am starting with one pack and will more than likely wait to see how much bleeding I have before getting more. 

Can anyone think of any other postpartum needs us moms are going to have? 

Pads
Ice pack
Breast pads - I registered for both silicone reusable pads (LilyPads) and disposables.
Warm/Cool breast compresses (I registered for these and think they sound blissful. You can heat or freeze them and they are reusable.)
Nursing bras - When do we buy these? I don't want to get them now and then outgrow them before baby comes AND the milk comes in.


----------



## sassy_mom

I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Aww, well... sometimes people just take ideas out of the registry and buy them somewhere else. :shrug: 

Are you registered at target? I'm starting to not like it... it says 2 purchases were made, but it shows up with nothing. I think I'm going to not believe it. :cry:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Aww, well... sometimes people just take ideas out of the registry and buy them somewhere else. :shrug:
> 
> Are you registered at target? I'm starting to not like it... it says 2 purchases were made, but it shows up with nothing. I think I'm going to not believe it. :cry:Click to expand...


Yea it was just looking at it and going ahhhhh at all I still need. Mostly just the little stuff. 

I am too but mine says how many I want and how many I still need instead of purchased like the other registries do. :shrug:


----------



## DittyByrd

My mom texted me yesterday and asked me to take my stroller off of the registry because someone bought it at another store. LOL. At least I know I got it but I sure hope they got the right one! :) That and the Phil and Ted's lobster claw high chair are the only things off of my list so far. I am trying not to snoop but it's impossible.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> On the subject of itchiness: I thought my boobs were itchy because of the new bras I got the other day. Guess not! The bottoms of my feet itch while I shower.
> 
> I bought a pack of overnight extra heavy flow pads today for after baby is born. Not sure how long I'll bleed so I am starting with one pack and will more than likely wait to see how much bleeding I have before getting more.
> 
> Can anyone think of any other postpartum needs us moms are going to have?
> 
> Pads
> Ice pack
> Breast pads - I registered for both silicone reusable pads (LilyPads) and disposables.
> Warm/Cool breast compresses (I registered for these and think they sound blissful. You can heat or freeze them and they are reusable.)
> Nursing bras - When do we buy these? I don't want to get them now and then outgrow them before baby comes AND the milk comes in.

I didn't bleed for very long at all. Maybe a week. I would recommend getting some loose (not too loose) breathable panties to wear for a while after baby comes. 
I never really needed an ice pack, but have one on hand.
I only used cotton nursing pads, have a whole box of unused disposables.
I just used wash clothes for my compresses, lol.
I bought my nursing bras just before DD was born and I also got a few nursing tank tops. I absolutely adore nursing tank tops. But I think if you get them a week or two before baby comes it should be fine.
I would get some chux pads to lay on in case of leaks (milk or blood). I didn't have 'em and had to change my sheets alot. Also good if you co-sleep and have to change baby in bed during the night.
A peri bottle for cleansing (example: just after using the toilet), there are a lot of herbal and other cleansing solutions available. Just have to look and see which you prefer.
My midwife gave me an herbal bath mixture that you put in the bath and soak in for a little while. (its got things like lavender to help you relax and other herbs I can't remember off the top of my head that help to speed up the healing process).

This is all I can think of right now. :wacko: Sorry for such a rambly post.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

maybe people are waiting til last minute. dont worry! I bet the weekend before your shower the registry will start lookin good


----------



## La Mere

I am feeling so tired and unmotivated today. I've got a ton to do to keep me busy besides Rayven while hubby is at work, but can't seem to get going. Is there anything you ladies do to help get yourselves motivated to get up and at 'em?


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of itchiness: I thought my boobs were itchy because of the new bras I got the other day. Guess not! The bottoms of my feet itch while I shower.
> 
> I bought a pack of overnight extra heavy flow pads today for after baby is born. Not sure how long I'll bleed so I am starting with one pack and will more than likely wait to see how much bleeding I have before getting more.
> 
> Can anyone think of any other postpartum needs us moms are going to have?
> 
> Pads
> Ice pack
> Breast pads - I registered for both silicone reusable pads (LilyPads) and disposables.
> Warm/Cool breast compresses (I registered for these and think they sound blissful. You can heat or freeze them and they are reusable.)
> Nursing bras - When do we buy these? I don't want to get them now and then outgrow them before baby comes AND the milk comes in.
> 
> 
> I didn't bleed for very long at all. Maybe a week. I would recommend getting some loose (not too loose) breathable panties to wear for a while after baby comes.
> I never really needed an ice pack, but have one on hand.
> I only used cotton nursing pads, have a whole box of unused disposables.
> I just used wash clothes for my compresses, lol.
> I bought my nursing bras just before DD was born and I also got a few nursing tank tops. I absolutely adore nursing tank tops. But I think if you get them a week or two before baby comes it should be fine.
> I would get some chux pads to lay on in case of leaks (milk or blood). I didn't have 'em and had to change my sheets alot. Also good if you co-sleep and have to change baby in bed during the night.
> A peri bottle for cleansing (example: just after using the toilet), there are a lot of herbal and other cleansing solutions available. Just have to look and see which you prefer.
> My midwife gave me an herbal bath mixture that you put in the bath and soak in for a little while. (its got things like lavender to help you relax and other herbs I can't remember off the top of my head that help to speed up the healing process).
> 
> This is all I can think of right now. :wacko: Sorry for such a rambly post.Click to expand...



My hospital gave me a peri bottle to take home and I just used warm water but would love to hunt down some things I can add to help healing. Also I wanted to throw out there and this sounded so crazy to me when I first read it but I may try it ... Using depends after the baby is born. I can't remember what site I was on but a lot of women swore it was the best ever. Instead of buying underwear and giant pads, just buy depends. They said they were really comfortable and kept everything clean. :shrug::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> I am feeling so tired and unmotivated today. I've got a ton to do to keep me busy besides Rayven while hubby is at work, but can't seem to get going. Is there anything you ladies do to help get yourselves motivated to get up and at 'em?

I use music to get me up and going. But there are some days that me and the couch just make really good friends. DH told me to take it easy today ... and I'm listening. I've been helping my mom sort plans for the baby shower out. I did run from DD chasing me earlier and that caused my nether region bones to become on fire so l decided the couch was the best option. lol!


----------



## gingermango

La Mere said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of itchiness: I thought my boobs were itchy because of the new bras I got the other day. Guess not! The bottoms of my feet itch while I shower.
> 
> I bought a pack of overnight extra heavy flow pads today for after baby is born. Not sure how long I'll bleed so I am starting with one pack and will more than likely wait to see how much bleeding I have before getting more.
> 
> Can anyone think of any other postpartum needs us moms are going to have?
> 
> Pads
> Ice pack
> Breast pads - I registered for both silicone reusable pads (LilyPads) and disposables.
> Warm/Cool breast compresses (I registered for these and think they sound blissful. You can heat or freeze them and they are reusable.)
> Nursing bras - When do we buy these? I don't want to get them now and then outgrow them before baby comes AND the milk comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> With both of mine I bled for around 6 weeks after, not full on but enough to need to wear towels for at least 3 weeks then liners. I tried disposable pants but they were horrible so this time Ill be buying lots of big black pants (knickers) in a size too big lol.
> Ive bought two nursing bras already in the size I am now but Ill buy some more once baby arrives and my milk comes in.
> I also buy distilled witch hazel, its very soothing on your lady bits after and is supposed to aid healing :)Click to expand...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> I am feeling so tired and unmotivated today. I've got a ton to do to keep me busy besides Rayven while hubby is at work, but can't seem to get going. Is there anything you ladies do to help get yourselves motivated to get up and at 'em?

I have a strange method. I have a song that isn't precisely up beat but makes me think of a precious Paris apartment or house, that's all clean and tidy, with sun shinning in the windows, and recently picked wild flowers in the vases WUAHAHA. And that makes me want to get up and have something like that LOL April in Paris with Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong is the song. :haha: I don't think my logic is very sane with this, but it gets me up and going... hahaha.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nipple cream was a life saver for me last time around Ditty. Lansinoh is great, but don't know if it's just a UK thing.

The nursing bras thing is a difficult one! I've got a couple already as I'm assuming I'll be a similar size to last time, but I know I won't be my final size until a week or so before the birth. I totally think it depends on the person though... Sorry, I know that's no help!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, yeah! Nipple cream was a life saver for me too! Blossom, I love Lansinoh.. but am looking for one that is vegan.


----------



## darkstar

I have been wearing my nursing boobs for months, I outgrew my regular ones in first trimester.

I have three packs of pads and I sewed some breast pads when I made bibs, I found disposable ones useless because I leaked so much with my other babies. I slept on a towel at night. 
Witch hazel is good for haemmeroid relief as well as stitches. I think i might freeze some pads with it sprayed on there.
I set up our pack and play in our living room last night. It has a basinett and change table so we dont have to go back and forth to the other end of the house.


----------



## mellywelly

I got some tena disposable pants as I heard normal disposable pants are horrible. The tana ones are proper pant shaped ones not the nappy looking pants, I've heard they work really well as they catch any leaks. I bled for 11 weeks after ds but I don't think thats normal? 

You itchy ladies, my midwife said itchy hands and feet can be s sign of pre-eclampsia, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## sassy_mom

I keep seeing some of you ladies mention witch hazel. I've seen in at the store but how would I go about making something so that I could use it afterwards for healing? It was rough when I had DD and I felt like I struggled to heal. I ripped pretty bad with DD and I'm not expecting to rip that bad again but just in case I have any kind of soreness or pain, I would like to have some options.


----------



## mellywelly

I've just got back from the gp as 7 weeks after it started my chest is still wheezy. He now thinks it's asthma. I think the inhalers can delay labour starting though.


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> I keep seeing some of you ladies mention witch hazel. I've seen in at the store but how would I go about making something so that I could use it afterwards for healing? It was rough when I had DD and I felt like I struggled to heal. I ripped pretty bad with DD and I'm not expecting to rip that bad again but just in case I have any kind of soreness or pain, I would like to have some options.

I tore quite bad too and my grandma told me to use witch hazel. If you get it in the distilled liquid form and you can add it to your bath, put in a spray bottle with water and keep in the fridge (heaven!!), put it on cloth or nipple pads to sooth. I put it on pads at first then hold them on the stitiches while I go to the loo and I use it as a spray to clean that area with and I healed pretty quick tbh x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I thank God for you second time mommies! Don't know how I'd get to know all those little secrets if it wasn't because of you! Thank you soooo very much!


----------



## Little J

i drink tons of milk and water, and still get leg cramps now and again :shrug:

my belly gets itchy and my chest a little. A week ago the side of my foot itched alot, but now that has gone away.
Melly- i didnt know itchy feet and hands can be a sign of PE? Ill keep that in mind if mine pop up itching on a regular basis.

Wed. is my 24 week Dr. Apt! (it was suppost to be tomorrow but they had to move it) My MIL is coming with me, im curious to see how taht goes haha and how much weight ive gained! I really feel like i packed on quite a bit this time around.... more than the 1 pound i have only put on my whole pregnancy thus far!

this week needs to go by FAST! I want my time off from work so I can be with hubby! We are going to our cabin which is 2 hours away kinda by the mississippi river this weekend and coming back monday i think and then we are putting in cermaic tile in our kitchen, dinning and bathroom! FIL is going to help, im super excited about it bc its going to make our house look so nice. Plus i wanted it done before Braxton gets here so the mess will be all done and we wont have to worry about renovating while hes a baby


----------



## gingermango

mellywelly said:


> I've just got back from the gp as 7 weeks after it started my chest is still wheezy. He now thinks it's asthma. I think the inhalers can delay labour starting though.

I know I was given sabutamol to delay labour with dd, but I had an inhaler with ds and questioned this and was told that the measured dose in an inhaler would not delay labour. However if taken during labour there is a chance it could slow it down then as it could possibly cause the uterus to relax. But the effects of each dose would not last long enough to have a long lasting effect.


----------



## Little J

ginger- did you change your mind about your little boys name? I thought you thought of Tyler before? or am i just losing it?


----------



## gingermango

Little J said:


> ginger- did you change your mind about your little boys name? I thought you thought of Tyler before? or am i just losing it?

Originally we had Caleb :) but then hubby decided he had gone off that name and we settled on Jackson. However at the moment we are just calling him bump as hubby still isnt sure on this name, he likes Freddie too.

Im just hoping we settle on a name before the birth!!


----------



## Poppy84

We r completely stuck for boys names! We have done ideas for girls names but its so difficult to think of boys names


----------



## snowangel187

CharlieO said:


> They've changed our office around at work so I cant keep up with this thread! (my screen is viasble to the ENTIRE office now). I really miss hearing about you all and your bumps :(

Get one of those privacy screen covers that make it so nobody can see your screen unles right in front of it. :shrug:



duckytwins said:


> Is anyone else really itchy??? I read that the palms of your hands and bottoms of your feet can itch. And obvisouly your belly can, but I'm not having those problems - my face and chest itch so badly!!!

I've been itchy lately. Especially on my belly tho it's definitely stretching. 



Kaiecee said:


> Is it just me but I'm starting to get neurvous I have still so much to do and I was shaving my legs in the shower now belly is all hard and uncomfortable well ill be gone till tomorrow hope u ladies have a good day

I had the "oh crap I have to give birth" feeling the other day. Still do much to do. I'm trying to make a to do list and a to buy list so that I can get it all handled soon! But it's definitely making me crazy. 



sassy_mom said:


> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Well maybe they're buying last minute or have bought the item but never has the registry scanne to have it removed. :thumbup: 



DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Aww, well... sometimes people just take ideas out of the registry and buy them somewhere else. :shrug:
> 
> Are you registered at target? I'm starting to not like it... it says 2 purchases were made, but it shows up with nothing. I think I'm going to not believe it. :cry:Click to expand...

maybe the items bought were actually gift cards if it doesn't show. :shrug: the thing I like about target is they send you coupons I got a $10 coupon and 15% off to go toward my registry. :)


Its been on my mind lately to pack the hospital bag. Have y'all given it any thought? I think I'll be working on that this week. For second time moms anything you wish you had brought to the hospital? Think I may tour the hospital too. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> They've changed our office around at work so I cant keep up with this thread! (my screen is viasble to the ENTIRE office now). I really miss hearing about you all and your bumps :(
> 
> Get one of those privacy screen covers that make it so nobody can see your screen unles right in front of it. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else really itchy??? I read that the palms of your hands and bottoms of your feet can itch. And obvisouly your belly can, but I'm not having those problems - my face and chest itch so badly!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been itchy lately. Especially on my belly tho it's definitely stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me but I'm starting to get neurvous I have still so much to do and I was shaving my legs in the shower now belly is all hard and uncomfortable well ill be gone till tomorrow hope u ladies have a good dayClick to expand...
> 
> I had the "oh crap I have to give birth" feeling the other day. Still do much to do. I'm trying to make a to do list and a to buy list so that I can get it all handled soon! But it's definitely making me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe they're buying last minute or have bought the item but never has the registry scanne to have it removed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, well... sometimes people just take ideas out of the registry and buy them somewhere else. :shrug:
> 
> Are you registered at target? I'm starting to not like it... it says 2 purchases were made, but it shows up with nothing. I think I'm going to not believe it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the items bought were actually gift cards if it doesn't show. :shrug: the thing I like about target is they send you coupons I got a $10 coupon and 15% off to go toward my registry. :)
> 
> 
> Its been on my mind lately to pack the hospital bag. Have y'all given it any thought? I think I'll be working on that this week. For second time moms anything you wish you had brought to the hospital? Think I may tour the hospital too. :shrug:Click to expand...

Target sent me a card for a $20.00 gift card, all we had to do was go to the target, show them our registry and we had a $20.00 gift card.

Edit: I also asked about the percentage off and they told us that after Jan 9th we would get a card for that.


----------



## gingermango

snowangel187 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> They've changed our office around at work so I cant keep up with this thread! (my screen is viasble to the ENTIRE office now). I really miss hearing about you all and your bumps :(
> 
> Get one of those privacy screen covers that make it so nobody can see your screen unles right in front of it. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else really itchy??? I read that the palms of your hands and bottoms of your feet can itch. And obvisouly your belly can, but I'm not having those problems - my face and chest itch so badly!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been itchy lately. Especially on my belly tho it's definitely stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me but I'm starting to get neurvous I have still so much to do and I was shaving my legs in the shower now belly is all hard and uncomfortable well ill be gone till tomorrow hope u ladies have a good dayClick to expand...
> 
> I had the "oh crap I have to give birth" feeling the other day. Still do much to do. I'm trying to make a to do list and a to buy list so that I can get it all handled soon! But it's definitely making me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe they're buying last minute or have bought the item but never has the registry scanne to have it removed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, well... sometimes people just take ideas out of the registry and buy them somewhere else. :shrug:
> 
> Are you registered at target? I'm starting to not like it... it says 2 purchases were made, but it shows up with nothing. I think I'm going to not believe it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the items bought were actually gift cards if it doesn't show. :shrug: the thing I like about target is they send you coupons I got a $10 coupon and 15% off to go toward my registry. :)
> 
> 
> Its been on my mind lately to pack the hospital bag. Have y'all given it any thought? I think I'll be working on that this week. For second time moms anything you wish you had brought to the hospital? Think I may tour the hospital too. :shrug:Click to expand...

I wish I had remembered to take some snacks, even just a few breakfast bars lol cos I laboured through dinner time and by the time I got to the ward I was starving and felt bad asking them for food so waited till the morning, dont think I actually ate all that day as I was terrified I would poop during the pushing part lol


----------



## snowangel187

I wasn't allowed to eat during labor. The cafeteria was closed so they gave me a chicken salad sandwich. Which after not eating all day I wasn't impressed. :haha: I do plan on getting delivery if the cafeteria doesn't have anything appealing. I've prewarned dh. :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've started on my hospital bag as midwife keeps asking if I've done it, she said they like to have them at least started by v day! I have babies bits, need a few other bits for me then done x


----------



## gingermango

Soniamillie01 said:


> I've started on my hospital bag as midwife keeps asking if I've done it, she said they like to have them at least started by v day! I have babies bits, need a few other bits for me then done x

On V day?? my midwife said to start it at around 34 weeks lol although I have almost finished mine, just need to get some new pj's and slippers for me hehe


----------



## sassy_mom

I would have loved food but they wouldn't let me eat. They gave me 2 jello cups and that was it ... I was there at 7am and gave birth at 10:30 PM! I was STARVING!!!!! And angry because they wouldn't let me eat. Hello? How am I suppose to have the energy to push if I haven't eaten all day??? 

I've thought about packing a bag ... and then I get distracted by something else. hahahahaha! I will definitely be taking my laptop with me. Maybe some movies to distract me and keep DH entertained. lol! I think this go around, I'll have more things to make me comfortable and help pass the time for both of us. 

I know a lot of people take their own pillows but I don't think I'll take mine just because I don't want to have to unload like I'm coming home from vacation. I will be taking my snuggie I think. hahaha! It keeps me super warm and in January ... yea ... If you are a first time mom, take warm socks. They gave me some but mine kept falling down. My feet were always freezing. I know this time I do NOT want to wear that ugly uncomfortable hospital gown. I think I'll have extra clothes so I can get dressed. Those pictures that we have are like --- woa unattractive --- :haha::haha: Not to mention I was tired of my butt hanging out. hahahhahahahaa! Well they put 2 on me I think so that I was technically covered but it didn't help at all.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I though v day was early! I have pj's, slippers and a dressing gown to get for me and then done I think although would love a definitive list.

I have . . For baby

Nappies
Sleep suits
Grows
Coming home fit
Hats
Mits
Socks
Coat
Cotton wool
Muslims
Bibs

For me . . .

Nursing bras
Toiletries - shampo, tooth paste etc
Hand bands
Pads
Books
iPod
Towels

To get . .

Pjs 
Slippers
Gown
Socks
Undies
Snacks


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> I keep seeing some of you ladies mention witch hazel. I've seen in at the store but how would I go about making something so that I could use it afterwards for healing? It was rough when I had DD and I felt like I struggled to heal. I ripped pretty bad with DD and I'm not expecting to rip that bad again but just in case I have any kind of soreness or pain, I would like to have some options.

I'm thinking a little spray mist bottle with water and witchhazel added to it. Could keep it in the bathroom and just spray it on after each bathroom visit.


----------



## darkstar

I'm definitely taking a lot of snacks to the hospital this time. With my second baby I loved the hospital food in the private hospital but when you're in labour its nice to have snacks on hand. If not for me then for OH. I do remember feeling really hungry when I had my daughter and I think if I had eaten I would have had a lot more energy to push. I don't know what my hospital offers at all whether there is a tv or anything in the birthing suites. I need to find out when the antenatal classes begin as I'm still waiting for information to come in the mail about that.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh man...hospital bag..havnt thought of that...i just got a new vera bradley duffle i can take and use babies vera bradley diaper bag for her stuff....i always overpack lol..ill prob take two bags lol...


----------



## duckytwins

I haven't started on my hospital bag, but it's on the list! :haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

You guys are all way more organised than me. I haven't thought about any of that stuff yet. :-s


----------



## DittyByrd

Oy. The hospital bag slipped my mind even though I've thought about it before. Another thing for the list.

Baby furniture comes tomorrow!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

I was thinking I was crazy for thinking about a hospital bag this early... Glad I'm not the only one!

For nursing bras I went to Burlington this weekend to look around. I bought a bunch of new underwear (maternity) and 4 nursing bras for $44! All the bras have some room in them and adjust easily. I even lucked out with a hands free pumping bra from La Leche League that was clearanced for $2.99! Even if I only use it a few times it will be worth it!

Spent all weekend doing house things, building and moving furniture, etc. I was totally wiped out and baby has been vey quiet today. It makes me nervous but then I'll feel a little. Ive also had quite a few Braxton Hicks today... I think I just overdid it this weekend.


----------



## Lauren021406

ladies im freaking out...I have been drinking decaf crystal light throughtout this whole pregnancy not thinking anything of it...then today someone informed me I shouldnt because of the sweeteners and now Im scared!


----------



## DittyByrd

Lauren021406 said:


> ladies im freaking out...I have been drinking decaf crystal light throughtout this whole pregnancy not thinking anything of it...then today someone informed me I shouldnt because of the sweeteners and now Im scared!

People need to shut up. So tired of the pregnancy police jumping in to tell you what you're doing wrong.

The sweeteners are no worse for the baby than they would be for you. They aren't ideal because they can cause sugar cravings and subsequent weight gain when you binge. There is minimal evidence that long term use is linked to Alzheimer's. There is no correlation with use and any problems with babies.

I do tons of research on these topics, BTW, I am not just spouting off. I have a membership to a doctor website (to help keep up with trends in zoonotic disease that could affect the veterinary field and vice versa).


----------



## Lauren021406

Thank u i needed that!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Crystal light isn't the only thing with artificial sweeteners. While no, those are the best for you, no one tells you to stop anything else that has artificial ingredients in it. Don't stress. If it makes you feel better, you can take a gallon jug and add slices of lemon and cucumber to just plain water. It will give your water some flavor with nothing artificial. 

I agree about the pregnancy police! Ridiculous! I hate that at such a special time in your life, some people make it so dreadful because they all have these opinions. Take the advice you get and pick what you know to be sane and the rest throw out the window.


----------



## ARuppe716

I think we all have our vices and no one has done everything absolutely perfect! I definitely had my one cup of coffee a day for about the first 22 weeks! Preggo police may look down on me but it was choice I made and in the long run i don't think it will make or break my baby's chance at being president!! There are women who smoke and drink through the whole thing and have healthy babies and women who eat all organic, do daily yoga, and live "by the book" who have high risk pregnancies. Don't beat yourself up over this! There are way worse things out there to worry about!


----------



## sassy_mom

Definitely! Well said Aruppe! Sadly I have seen a picture of MIL in the hospital bed, in early labor, SMOKING. :dohh::dohh: It so happens that baby in her stomach ready to make its entrance was my husband. :haha: He doesn't smoke, and is and has always been very healthy. He's 6'3 and about 185lbs. 

Don't stress!! Just tell them well it could be worse ... I could be downing vodka. 

I had a day where I drank 3 cokes. Normally I'm not a soda drinker but I had a craving and thus kept drinking. Don't let people worry you.


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies!

Today I've been watching More Business of Being Born. Have any of you watched that or the first one, Business of Being Born? Interesting stuff. I didn't know Brazil has a 93% C-section rate.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Today I've been watching More Business of Being Born. Have any of you watched that or the first one, Business of Being Born? Interesting stuff. I didn't know Brazil has a 93% C-section rate.

I watched the first one, they have very good pointers, but found it tremendously biased.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Grrrrrr dh is on my nerves tonight! I wat toslap him in the face!


----------



## brieri1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Grrrrrr dh is on my nerves tonight! I wat toslap him in the face!

I'm sorry. I wish my husband was home. He's on duty so he's been gone since 8 this morning and won't be home until tomorrow morning around 9. I don't know how I'm going to sleep without him.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Grrrrrr dh is on my nerves tonight! I wat toslap him in the face!

Aww, so sorry! Hope you guys get to talk it over! :hugs: We all have moments like those, we just need to hear that voice that reminds us that we love them even though they can be @sses! :haha:


----------



## Betheney

*hospital bag* - I took way too much stuff first time with Eva and only used a FRACTION of it. But i think my most valuable possession was ear plugs!!!! i bought them on a whim when ONE mother on BnB recommended i buy them, they are no where near enough to drown out your own baby crying you'll hear them EASILY as they are right next to you but it really helps drown out the hustle bustle and noisiness of the ward, when you're trying to sleep and finding it difficult putting them in your eyes and hearing the noise halve really is a god send. Also FOOD! i took some muesli bars with me that were meal replacement bars and i ate all the hospital food and all my bars, the hospital food no where near was enough for me. lol. instead of buying disposable underwear which were super expensive i just bought a 10 pack of incredibly cheap underwear (10 pairs for $10) and if any got soaked in blood i threw them out because they were cheaper than disposables anyway. But in the end they were actually reasonably comfortable and a good addition to my underwear draw, lol. I also never needed to throw any out.

Who was asking about the baby name *Riley* being more girl or more boy??? i have taken to searching uni-sex names on the top 1000 names for girls and top 1000 names for boys to see if they're more boy or more girl. Riley came in at no.39 for girls and no.106 for boys. We've pretty much settled on Remy for a boy, which alot of people are saying is a girls name but it is definitly more boy than girl.

*Ginger* i have two friends with boys named Jackson, one spelt Jackson the other spelt Jaxon, i always preferred the Jackson spelling but i've discovered Jackson get's Jack for short and Jaxon get's Jax for short! which i think is super super cute, She refers to him as Jax and i just think it's adorable.

*La mere* paw paw ointment is said to be vegan on most vegan websites, but some say the companies are vague on how they test the product, but then again there are alot of different paw paw brands, but it really shouldn't CONTAIN any animal or animal by product.

*breast pads* i HATED the disposable ones, because they've got plastic backing they don't breath and are quite sweaty and they don't really soak up the milk you kind of stay damp until you change them, the washable ones were so much nicer, more comfortable, less sweaty, the only thing is in the EARLY days you can leak STRAIGHT through these ones but once your supply settles on a day to day basis, it's really all you need. I just used the Avent washable ones, they come with a little draw string net that you can wash them in.

*Eating during labour* - GENERALLY they try to limit this in case of an emergency c-section, it's better for surgery that you haven't eaten. As i'm sure most of you know, before surgery you aren't suppose to eat. Obviously some women still do and still have emergency sections but generally that's why they don't like to feed you during labour. I've also read alot that states women lose their appetite during labour, i'm sure it's not true for some, but it's definitly true for me. The moment labour was over though i couldn't stop shaking as i hadn't eaten in so long they had to dig out some ice covered sandwhiches for me at 1am. But not only did i not have an appetite but i figured if i ate in labour i would probably poop during the birth, something i didn't want to do, so i stayed far away from food. LOL.

*post partum bleeding* - The thing that surprised me the most was that YES it lasted beyond 6 weeks, but only the first week was what i would call heavy. After that it was pretty light. I bought so many maternity pads to last the whole 6 weeks i never considered that i would only need them for 1-2 weeks before just moving onto a smaller lighter flow more comfortable pad for the remainder of the post partum bleeding. So i still have plenty left over from Evas post partum period.


----------



## darkstar

I think I bled for the full 6 weeks after both of my babies. 

Which reminds me, something they don't warn you about is clotting, or at least not in any antenatal classes or books I read. After my first was born I was passing huge clots.. I remember sitting on the bed reaching over to put my baby in her cot after breastfeeding and I felt this weird feeling, I ran to the bathroom and passed a clot, it was the size of a small plate and I was hitting the emergency buzzer in the bathroom in a panic and the nurse told me it was normal and inspected it.


----------



## Betheney

ooooooh i don't recall any major clots at all, nice to know i shouldn't freak out if i do get them though.


----------



## Lillian33

So much good advice, thanks ladies-I have been making loads of notes ha ha!! Very grateful to have lots of experienced mummas here :) xx


----------



## gingermango

Lol betheny our plan is to spell is Jackson but shorten it to Jacks or Jax, its the name of one of the characters in sons of anarchy :) but with ds we decided his name at our gender scan and never swayed, this time is much harder!


----------



## claireb86

I've got the flu :( it's awful. Poor Jacob was looked after all day yesterday and slept at my patents house, I miss him loads.

The nursery is still full of boxes from moving, we must get it sorted soon! Joshua will be in his Moses basket in our bedroom to begin with but I would prefer that his room was sorted before he arrived. He is going to have Jacob's cot bed and we are buying Jacob a new toddler bed.

Buying the pram next month, originally was going to get the baby jogger city select double but have decided on the baby jogger city mini double, it's a side by side but not huge, plus they have a deal on £460 for the pram, a carrycot for newborn and the rain cover :)


----------



## ARuppe716

So after a whole day if being worried about my little guy being quiet he put on quite a show last night! I've never been so relieved to get pummeled! He even woke up last night!!


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I've just got back from the gp as 7 weeks after it started my chest is still wheezy. He now thinks it's asthma. I think the inhalers can delay labour starting though.
> 
> I know I was given sabutamol to delay labour with dd, but I had an inhaler with ds and questioned this and was told that the measured dose in an inhaler would not delay labour. However if taken during labour there is a chance it could slow it down then as it could possibly cause the uterus to relax. But the effects of each dose would not last long enough to have a long lasting effect.Click to expand...

Thanks ginger.


----------



## Little J

i get my flu shot tomorrow..... sorry claire that your feeling yucky :hugs:

Lauren- dont worry about what ppl say, back in the day women werent told what they can adn cant have and i feel they were healthier than most today! Now these days babies/kids have SO many allergies and i feel it probably has to do with people saying what pregnant women can and cant eat, drink etc. 

I dont endulge in caffeine or anything too bad (sweets has been my down fall in this prengancy), but i will have some now and again and not feel guilty because I know its not harming LO as there can be worse things i can do (smoking or drinkin)


----------



## gingermango

In terms of clots, in the uk we are usually told anything the size of a 50p piece or smaller is ok but anything bigger needs to be checked incase its some of the placenta left.

Ive got a full on chest infection and runny nose atm so off to see my doctor in a few hours, taking ds too as he has a nasty cough :(


----------



## ARuppe716

3 months until little man's due date!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> 3 months until little man's due date!!

:dance: sooo trueeee!


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> So after a whole day if being worried about my little guy being quiet he put on quite a show last night! I've never been so relieved to get pummeled! He even woke up last night!!

I keep worrying about fetal movement. We had a quiet Friday and Saturday. I was nervous but since the baby has been kicking up a storm. And I have noticed a pattern of lots of activity around 11pm to midnight and again at 4am. *sigh* Which probably means that's when this little bean will be active as a newborn. :)

The baby was kicking so hard this morning he/she woke me up at 4am. I pulled DH's hand onto my belly and he was enjoying a quiet moment of kicks. It was super sweet and smushy the way it can only be in the rainy early morning hours.


----------



## DittyByrd

AHHHHHH!!!!!! I'm in the double digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Ditty if your newborn can give you a 4hr block at night you're lucky!!! Eva was a fabulous sleeper so I can't complain or compare because that girl just loves to sleep but My friends 4 month old was still waking 2.5-3hourly at night.


----------



## brieri1

If Lilah's waking times now are what she's going to have when she's a newborn, I'm screwed. She's up and active from like 9 to 11 at night, 2 to 4 AM, and then up again at 6 for an hour or so. She spends a little time awake from 10 to 11 or noon and then sleeps until around 5 in the evening. Then she's awake for a couple more hours. I'm not going to get any sleep.


----------



## sassy_mom

DH started his new job yesterday and said it is a very simple job compared to his last ones. He said he thinks he will really like it. :) For the first two weeks he has to be there at 6am ... I can honestly say I do NOT enjoy hearing the alarm and seeing lights flick on at 5am! UGH! Thankfully I fell right back to sleep this morning. After two weeks he will start his regular shift which is 2pm-10pm. Not too bad. It will be a big adjustment not having him here for dinner though. 

Chloe was going crazy right after DH got up this morning. Maybe she heard the alarm go off. :haha: I've never felt her go so crazy before. lol! Usually I never feel her at night. Right before I go to bed, she is usually her most active and I feel her off and on throughout the day. Other than that she seems pretty content. Let us hope that she stays that way outside the womb. :haha:

I will say last night was the best night of sleep I've had since becoming pregnant. Since DH had to get up so early, we all went to bed super early and I slept all night. I think I may have gotten up once, but I'm not really sure. lol! It was great to get some rest. 

I have a check up this week. Thursday afternoon I go for my 28 week check up. I think it will just be a how are you feeling, listen to the heartbeat checkup as I've already had my GD test.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So when do we begin the movement count or kick count? When we are in week 30?


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> So when do we begin the movement count or kick count? When we are in week 30?

What to Expect says 28 weeks (I think). I am going to ask my OB at my appointment next week. For now they just ask me if I have been feeling the baby moving but no counts.

BTW - I can't believe we are talking about kick counts!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

5am I was wide awake being kicked around! I can do 5 am lol.. as long as she lets me sleep all night ahah...


----------



## La Mere

brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Today I've been watching More Business of Being Born. Have any of you watched that or the first one, Business of Being Born? Interesting stuff. I didn't know Brazil has a 93% C-section rate.

I watched it back when I was pregnant with Rayven. I found it very interesting and thought it had good thought and intention behind it. But like DeeDee mentions, it is very biased. And while I am pro home birth, I would never say that's what a women should do. I don't think it is right to use scare tactics to get your point across pro homebirth or pro hospital birth.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Grrrrrr dh is on my nerves tonight! I wat toslap him in the face!

OMG! I am sorry. I know how you feel. Last night though it was hubby getting home, me cleaning most of the day rofl:) and cooking dinner. He doesn't even say "hi, honey. how are you?" before he starts throwing attitude at me because I didn't make cornbread to go along with it. Doesn't say anything about how nice it looks around here.



Betheney said:


> *hospital bag* - I took way too much stuff first time with Eva and only used a FRACTION of it. But i think my most valuable possession was ear plugs!!!! i bought them on a whim when ONE mother on BnB recommended i buy them, they are no where near enough to drown out your own baby crying you'll hear them EASILY as they are right next to you but it really helps drown out the hustle bustle and noisiness of the ward, when you're trying to sleep and finding it difficult putting them in your eyes and hearing the noise halve really is a god send. Also FOOD! i took some muesli bars with me that were meal replacement bars and i ate all the hospital food and all my bars, the hospital food no where near was enough for me. lol. instead of buying disposable underwear which were super expensive i just bought a 10 pack of incredibly cheap underwear (10 pairs for $10) and if any got soaked in blood i threw them out because they were cheaper than disposables anyway. But in the end they were actually reasonably comfortable and a good addition to my underwear draw, lol. I also never needed to throw any out.
> 
> Who was asking about the baby name *Riley* being more girl or more boy??? i have taken to searching uni-sex names on the top 1000 names for girls and top 1000 names for boys to see if they're more boy or more girl. Riley came in at no.39 for girls and no.106 for boys. We've pretty much settled on Remy for a boy, which alot of people are saying is a girls name but it is definitly more boy than girl.
> 
> *Ginger* i have two friends with boys named Jackson, one spelt Jackson the other spelt Jaxon, i always preferred the Jackson spelling but i've discovered Jackson get's Jack for short and Jaxon get's Jax for short! which i think is super super cute, She refers to him as Jax and i just think it's adorable.
> 
> *La mere* paw paw ointment is said to be vegan on most vegan websites, but some say the companies are vague on how they test the product, but then again there are alot of different paw paw brands, but it really shouldn't CONTAIN any animal or animal by product.
> 
> *breast pads* i HATED the disposable ones, because they've got plastic backing they don't breath and are quite sweaty and they don't really soak up the milk you kind of stay damp until you change them, the washable ones were so much nicer, more comfortable, less sweaty, the only thing is in the EARLY days you can leak STRAIGHT through these ones but once your supply settles on a day to day basis, it's really all you need. I just used the Avent washable ones, they come with a little draw string net that you can wash them in.
> 
> *Eating during labour* - GENERALLY they try to limit this in case of an emergency c-section, it's better for surgery that you haven't eaten. As i'm sure most of you know, before surgery you aren't suppose to eat. Obviously some women still do and still have emergency sections but generally that's why they don't like to feed you during labour. I've also read alot that states women lose their appetite during labour, i'm sure it's not true for some, but it's definitly true for me. The moment labour was over though i couldn't stop shaking as i hadn't eaten in so long they had to dig out some ice covered sandwhiches for me at 1am. But not only did i not have an appetite but i figured if i ate in labour i would probably poop during the birth, something i didn't want to do, so i stayed far away from food. LOL.
> 
> *post partum bleeding* - The thing that surprised me the most was that YES it lasted beyond 6 weeks, but only the first week was what i would call heavy. After that it was pretty light. I bought so many maternity pads to last the whole 6 weeks i never considered that i would only need them for 1-2 weeks before just moving onto a smaller lighter flow more comfortable pad for the remainder of the post partum bleeding. So i still have plenty left over from Evas post partum period.

Thank you, Betheney! I will have to look into that! I agree with you about the disposable breast pads. I am pretty sure I got the same Advent ones that come with the mess bag! I love 'em!



DeedeeBeester said:


> So when do we begin the movement count or kick count? When we are in week 30?

I just read in WTE this morning that we start kick count at 28 weeks.

OMG! Only 94 more days till I get to meet my new little one!!


----------



## mammaspath

havn;t been on in while but thought id check in an say hello!

sounds like everyone is already getting prepared for the big day.....i havent even started!
 



Attached Files:







24weeks.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1









24weeks2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## La Mere

Cute bump, mamma!!!


----------



## duckytwins

lookin good, mama! Happy V day!


----------



## BlossomJ

Lovely bump Mama!

I typed out a huge post this morning & then my laptop died & I lost it and we've been busy since then. Sooo annoying!

I'm having a rough day with DS. He won't eat anything (though had a little fruit & cheese earlier in the day). He wouldn't have lunch & keeps asking for cake or crisps or biscuits (which he rarely ever has) so I'm offering him other things which he refuses. As a result he's hungry & grumpy & driving me nuts!!!! I've made him a lovely dinner & he won't look at it, but is clearly hungry... Arghhhh! So glad he's normally a good eater, I would go insane!

As for Betheney's post on eating during labour - I forced down a whole casserole about an hour before DS was born! I didn't enjoy it, but DH kept saying that I wouldn't get anything until morning & I'd need the energy. I was in loads of pain & felt sick. The hospital staff clearly thought it would take a lot longer for the induction to work, otherwise I assume I wouldn't have been given dinner. I won't be eating in labour next time beyond a small snack or two.... I also took breakfast bars in my bag & wolfed them down the following day or two in hospital!


----------



## BlossomJ

DS has finally given & eaten every last scrap of veg chilli & potatoes & has instantly perked up! Phew!


----------



## mellywelly

So do you US ladies have to count how many times baby kicks?


----------



## gingermango

Well just been to see my doctor and she is keeping me signed off work indefinitly now, she thinks I have a throat infection but has told me to just take paracetamol and drink plenty of fluids.

Whilst there I booked to have my flu jab and whooping cough jab next wednesday, then popped to the supermarket. The lady on the till asked me if I was ready to pop, I explained I had 13 weeks left pmsl and she said I was huge! Then outside I bumped into my little brothers friend who again commented on how 'massive' I am :(

Will try and get a bump pic up later :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry you're not well Ginger, but glad you don't need to worry about work now :)


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> So do you US ladies have to count how many times baby kicks?

From what I've heard and read, they ask you to count kicks for one hr in the morning and the evening. You want 10 movements/kicks in that hour. If it dramatically changes, the decreased fetal movement could be a sign of trouble.


----------



## Poppy84

Sometimes I don't get any movement for an hour if baby is asleep.

We count up to 10 times during the day and write down the time of the 10th movement. If u havnt felt 10 movement by 6pm u have to call midwife


----------



## gingermango

DittyByrd said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> So do you US ladies have to count how many times baby kicks?
> 
> From what I've heard and read, they ask you to count kicks for one hr in the morning and the evening. You want 10 movements/kicks in that hour. If it dramatically changes, the decreased fetal movement could be a sign of trouble.Click to expand...

Wow thats different to the UK (or at least my area of it), my midwife has said from 28 weeks we need to be feeling 10 periods of movement in 24 hours


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> So do you US ladies have to count how many times baby kicks?


We are told that if we don't feel much movement to lay down for an hour and count kicks and then to let them know if it isn't as many as suppose to be.


----------



## DittyByrd

I will certainly be asking my OB next week if he doesn't tell me first! I bet there's more than one way to monitor fetal movements. :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I've not discussed counting movements with my midwife or consultant yet, but last time it was the same as what you were asked to do Ginger.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Definitely! Well said Aruppe! Sadly I have seen a picture of MIL in the hospital bed, in early labor, SMOKING. :dohh::dohh: It so happens that baby in her stomach ready to make its entrance was my husband. :haha: He doesn't smoke, and is and has always been very healthy. He's 6'3 and about 185lbs.
> 
> Don't stress!! Just tell them well it could be worse ... I could be downing vodka.
> 
> I had a day where I drank 3 cokes. Normally I'm not a soda drinker but I had a craving and thus kept drinking. Don't let people worry you.

In the old days they promoted smoking during labor :shrug: my mom smoked while in labor with me. They told her to do it to relax??? :dohh:



DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> So when do we begin the movement count or kick count? When we are in week 30?
> 
> What to Expect says 28 weeks (I think). I am going to ask my OB at my appointment next week. For now they just ask me if I have been feeling the baby moving but no counts.
> 
> BTW - I can't believe we are talking about kick counts!!!Click to expand...

Let us know what ur OB says I forgot to ask mine last week. There are definitely days when I freak out cause there's little to no movement that catches my attention and then there are days that she seems like she's moving all day! 




BlossomJ said:


> Lovely bump Mama!
> 
> I typed out a huge post this morning & then my laptop died & I lost it and we've been busy since then. Sooo annoying!
> 
> I'm having a rough day with DS. He won't eat anything (though had a little fruit & cheese earlier in the day). He wouldn't have lunch & keeps asking for cake or crisps or biscuits (which he rarely ever has) so I'm offering him other things which he refuses. As a result he's hungry & grumpy & driving me nuts!!!! I've made him a lovely dinner & he won't look at it, but is clearly hungry... Arghhhh! So glad he's normally a good eater, I would go insane!
> 
> As for Betheney's post on eating during labour - I forced down a whole casserole about an hour before DS was born! I didn't enjoy it, but DH kept saying that I wouldn't get anything until morning & I'd need the energy. I was in loads of pain & felt sick. The hospital staff clearly thought it would take a lot longer for the induction to work, otherwise I assume I wouldn't have been given dinner. I won't be eating in labour next time beyond a small snack or two.... I also took breakfast bars in my bag & wolfed them down the following day or two in hospital!

I hate when u type out something and then you just lose it. So frustrating. I hate when dd refuses to eat and then has a low blood sugar attitude. :haha:
As for eating during labor I convinced a nurse to bring me a snack during labor because of the diabetes. But I ate one cracker and regretted that. I was so nauseous. Def will not eat this time. (let's just hope labor isn't two days) :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

I just want to add 28weeks today. :wohoo: but annoyed I'm still an eggplant. :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> *hospital bag* - I took way too much stuff first time with Eva and only used a FRACTION of it. But i think my most valuable possession was ear plugs!!!! i bought them on a whim when ONE mother on BnB recommended i buy them, they are no where near enough to drown out your own baby crying you'll hear them EASILY as they are right next to you but it really helps drown out the hustle bustle and noisiness of the ward, when you're trying to sleep and finding it difficult putting them in your eyes and hearing the noise halve really is a god send. Also FOOD! i took some muesli bars with me that were meal replacement bars and i ate all the hospital food and all my bars, the hospital food no where near was enough for me. lol. instead of buying disposable underwear which were super expensive i just bought a 10 pack of incredibly cheap underwear (10 pairs for $10) and if any got soaked in blood i threw them out because they were cheaper than disposables anyway. But in the end they were actually reasonably comfortable and a good addition to my underwear draw, lol. I also never needed to throw any out.
> 
> Who was asking about the baby name *Riley* being more girl or more boy??? i have taken to searching uni-sex names on the top 1000 names for girls and top 1000 names for boys to see if they're more boy or more girl. Riley came in at no.39 for girls and no.106 for boys. We've pretty much settled on Remy for a boy, which alot of people are saying is a girls name but it is definitly more boy than girl.
> 
> *Ginger* i have two friends with boys named Jackson, one spelt Jackson the other spelt Jaxon, i always preferred the Jackson spelling but i've discovered Jackson get's Jack for short and Jaxon get's Jax for short! which i think is super super cute, She refers to him as Jax and i just think it's adorable.
> 
> *La mere* paw paw ointment is said to be vegan on most vegan websites, but some say the companies are vague on how they test the product, but then again there are alot of different paw paw brands, but it really shouldn't CONTAIN any animal or animal by product.
> 
> *breast pads* i HATED the disposable ones, because they've got plastic backing they don't breath and are quite sweaty and they don't really soak up the milk you kind of stay damp until you change them, the washable ones were so much nicer, more comfortable, less sweaty, the only thing is in the EARLY days you can leak STRAIGHT through these ones but once your supply settles on a day to day basis, it's really all you need. I just used the Avent washable ones, they come with a little draw string net that you can wash them in.
> 
> *Eating during labour* - GENERALLY they try to limit this in case of an emergency c-section, it's better for surgery that you haven't eaten. As i'm sure most of you know, before surgery you aren't suppose to eat. Obviously some women still do and still have emergency sections but generally that's why they don't like to feed you during labour. I've also read alot that states women lose their appetite during labour, i'm sure it's not true for some, but it's definitly true for me. The moment labour was over though i couldn't stop shaking as i hadn't eaten in so long they had to dig out some ice covered sandwhiches for me at 1am. But not only did i not have an appetite but i figured if i ate in labour i would probably poop during the birth, something i didn't want to do, so i stayed far away from food. LOL.
> 
> *post partum bleeding* - The thing that surprised me the most was that YES it lasted beyond 6 weeks, but only the first week was what i would call heavy. After that it was pretty light. I bought so many maternity pads to last the whole 6 weeks i never considered that i would only need them for 1-2 weeks before just moving onto a smaller lighter flow more comfortable pad for the remainder of the post partum bleeding. So i still have plenty left over from Evas post partum period.


It was me well technically dh that has now settled on the name Riley so I can't change it now but I've only heard it used as a boys name but I guess there using it more as a girls name well I hope no one mistakes him as a girl lol


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> They've changed our office around at work so I cant keep up with this thread! (my screen is viasble to the ENTIRE office now). I really miss hearing about you all and your bumps :(
> 
> Get one of those privacy screen covers that make it so nobody can see your screen unles right in front of it. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else really itchy??? I read that the palms of your hands and bottoms of your feet can itch. And obvisouly your belly can, but I'm not having those problems - my face and chest itch so badly!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been itchy lately. Especially on my belly tho it's definitely stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me but I'm starting to get neurvous I have still so much to do and I was shaving my legs in the shower now belly is all hard and uncomfortable well ill be gone till tomorrow hope u ladies have a good dayClick to expand...
> 
> I had the "oh crap I have to give birth" feeling the other day. Still do much to do. I'm trying to make a to do list and a to buy list so that I can get it all handled soon! But it's definitely making me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe they're buying last minute or have bought the item but never has the registry scanne to have it removed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I just checked both of my registries and nothing has been bought of either one ... and my shower is on the 20th. lol!! I wasn't stressed about getting stuff but now I'm starting to think we will end up having to get so much stuff!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, well... sometimes people just take ideas out of the registry and buy them somewhere else. :shrug:
> 
> Are you registered at target? I'm starting to not like it... it says 2 purchases were made, but it shows up with nothing. I think I'm going to not believe it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the items bought were actually gift cards if it doesn't show. :shrug: the thing I like about target is they send you coupons I got a $10 coupon and 15% off to go toward my registry. :)
> 
> 
> Its been on my mind lately to pack the hospital bag. Have y'all given it any thought? I think I'll be working on that this week. For second time moms anything you wish you had brought to the hospital? Think I may tour the hospital too. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ya I've been cleaning like crazy today :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So I have 2 bags of nb diapers and ill wait to buy anymore of those ones but I do have 2 boxes of size 1/2 of 136 diapers each box and I'm wondering I should buy more of size 1/2 or size 3 hope someone can help


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wow, I just woke up from a massive nap! I expected it to be 11, not 1 pm LOL Even hubby texted me a worried smiley because I hadn't returned his messages (we still text constantly, like when we were dating... haha) my mom was going nuts on Skype because she was worried I was ok, my phone was on vibrate since we went to the movies saturday and I've just forgotten to get it back on sound. LOL Anyhow, thanks Ladies for the response to my question. I will be asking Dr too when I go in the 18th.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedee, sounds like heaven and I'd say if you slept that long you must have needed it. I do the same when my mum doesn't txt me back or DH doesn't, I'm like are you ok??? Lol x


----------



## Poppy84

Is anyone else not sleeping well?

I either can't get to sleep or I wake up ridiculously early.
Last night I had a nightmare that I had to have an emergency cesarian. They cut me open with a chainsaw! Obviously I couldn't get back to sleep after that anyway


----------



## gingermango

Lol poppy :) Im struggling to fall asleep, then if I move when Im asleep I wake up in pain cos of the spd and if I dont move I wake up every couple of hours for the loo lol.

I had a coughing fit earlier and pee'd myself :blush: dd thought it was hilarious, just glad oh wasnt home or Id never hear the end of it!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i toss and turn all night because my hips get so sore.. i really need to pick up a pregnancy pillow..on top of it my puppy hurt her leg again so if u roll on her the wrong way she squeels, but she refuses to sleep anywhere else.

BVut yea i do toss and turn in hip and bank pain... blahs..


----------



## duckytwins

Yes! The hip pain is a killer! I toss and turn all night, so I am sleeping long enough, but it's broken sleep and not very sound.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:



> Deedee, sounds like heaven and I'd say if you slept that long you must have needed it. I do the same when my mum doesn't txt me back or DH doesn't, I'm like are you ok??? Lol x

I think I only woke up because I was excessively hungry hahaha. Yeah, I'm like that too LOL but I think they worry some because I'm all alone here, don't know anybody really or have friends in Dallas. In laws are 4 hours away. It's been a lil more now that I'm preggers too haha. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snap, toss and turn all night because of hip pain and would give anything to sleep on my back, I'm ok if just turning but normally wake, turn, need a wee then me plus baby are awake for a good 45 mins before back to sleep.

Oh my god I had the weirdest dream the other night, DH and I were in the middle of an AMAZING BD'ing session, I'm talking amazing! And then this ghost, like Casper the friendly ghost popped its head out of our matress whilst DH was enjoying my bulging boobs and asked us to keep the noise down! :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Snap, toss and turn all night because of hip pain and would give anything to sleep on my back, I'm ok if just turning but normally wake, turn, need a wee then me plus baby are awake for a good 45 mins before back to sleep.
> 
> Oh my god I had the weirdest dream the other night, DH and I were in the middle of an AMAZING BD'ing session, I'm talking amazing! And then this ghost, like Casper the friendly ghost popped its head out of our matress whilst DH was enjoying my bulging boobs and asked us to keep the noise down! :rofl:

Casper ! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## La Mere

Poppy84 said:


> Is anyone else not sleeping well?
> 
> I either can't get to sleep or I wake up ridiculously early.
> Last night I had a nightmare that I had to have an emergency cesarian. They cut me open with a chainsaw! Obviously I couldn't get back to sleep after that anyway

I am having trouble sleeping, mostly because of my hips.. I fall asleep with a pillow between my legs, then wake up in pain as the pillow has moved.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> i toss and turn all night because my hips get so sore.. i really need to pick up a pregnancy pillow..on top of it my puppy hurt her leg again so if u roll on her the wrong way she squeels, but she refuses to sleep anywhere else.
> 
> BVut yea i do toss and turn in hip and bank pain... blahs..

Oh me too Nikki. Did you find that pin for the diy pregnancy pillow on my pinterest?


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Snap, toss and turn all night because of hip pain and would give anything to sleep on my back, I'm ok if just turning but normally wake, turn, need a wee then me plus baby are awake for a good 45 mins before back to sleep.
> 
> Oh my god I had the weirdest dream the other night, DH and I were in the middle of an AMAZING BD'ing session, I'm talking amazing! And then this ghost, like Casper the friendly ghost popped its head out of our matress whilst DH was enjoying my bulging boobs and asked us to keep the noise down! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: omg, Sonia! Thats hilarious!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have to say I've been gagging (lol) for it recently but the ghost has somewhat put me off! Dread to think what DH must be thinking!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No la mere..ill be honest..i didnt even look lol... Im not very good at sewing if it involves that lol..maybe my mil would make me one! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Got ellas pediatrician today! The best in the area! The lady said i was lucky because he only takes 5 new kiddos a month and she was #5 for january :) so happy!


----------



## Lauren021406

nikki the pregnancy pillow is the best!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Got ellas pediatrician today! The best in the area! The lady said i was lucky because he only takes 5 new kiddos a month and she was #5 for january :) so happy!

Yay! One less thing to think about!


----------



## duckytwins

Great news Nikki! We got our pedi for the boys just after he moved into the area. He's amazing! He only takes two new patients a month, but if you already got him, he'll take your new baby! YAY!


----------



## Betheney

as for kick counting. This baby seems to be awake all day AND all night.


----------



## Lauren021406

i hate having an anterior placenta..some days kicks are so good others arent, thank god i have a doppler though to check on him!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh ma boobies, they never did stop hurting... lately it's a little more... sometimes I feel like I'll get milk bazookas at anytime... since they are sooo sensitive.


----------



## Lillian33

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Another scan for me tomorrow - cause I'm considered high risk due to my overactive Thyroid. Hope my boy is growing well!

So sorry you feel ill Ginger, hope it clears up really quickly for you and DS.

Ditty, I stress about movements too, I think it's definitely normal to be a little paranoid about that sort of thing. I have been advised it's more about a drastic shift in the patters of movements - ie lots at night etc rather than a specific count, but just being aware in general is important I would say :flower:

Sassy, so glad DH is happy at his new job, must be a load off his mind to be working again.

Beautiful bump mammaspath, very neat, all bump :hugs:

Ha ha your dream made me giggle out loud at work Sonia, was a tad embarassing but good to have a laugh!!

:hugs: for all! xxx


----------



## gingermango

Anyone having a babymoon?? We love the idea but cant really afford it and as we already have two children lol, we've booked a weekend in London for the end of November :) gonna watch a west end show, drink coffee in Covent Garden and spend some quality time together :)


----------



## ARuppe716

We had a vacation in August that we booked before we knew we were pregnant that turned into a babymoon. It was nice to just get away form everything for awhile!

I've actually been sleeping pretty good. My sister in law lent me her snoogle that she barely used because she didn't really care for it. I bought a cover and have slept on it religiously! I told her she probably doesn't want it back because I'm wearing out spots! The bad thing is I've been trying to cut back on water before bed but then I'm thirsty and starving when I wake up. But if I have anything, I'm up throughout the night :( I think the worst thing while sleeping is my wrists. I have had carpal tunnel issues in the past...I worked as a barista in high school that started my troubles and then spent several years in a bakery decorating cakes which is hell on your wrists (heavy bags, small movements, and spatulas!). I wake up sometimes in the middle of the night with one or both of my hands completely asleep and it can take up to ten minutes to get them back!! And I HATE the pins and needles feeling. If it weren't for my hip replacement I would seriously be considering a natural birth simply to avoid the numbness of the epidural. I had one with my replacement and it took hours to get full feeling back and I was miserable!!! I've been trying to sleep with wrist braces on to compress them and avoid more swelling. It seems to be helping but I was lazy with it the last few days and my hands kept falling asleep this morning, even when driving!!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No la mere..ill be honest..i didnt even look lol... Im not very good at sewing if it involves that lol..maybe my mil would make me one! :)

Lol, that's okay. I'm not very handy with sewing myself so hubby would be helping me a lot. 



DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh ma boobies, they never did stop hurting... lately it's a little more... sometimes I feel like I'll get milk bazookas at anytime... since they are sooo sensitive.

Milk bazookas, lol! I love how you said that DeeDee! Mine have started leaking colostrum at least when I give em a bit of a squeeze. :haha:



gingermango said:


> Anyone having a babymoon?? We love the idea but cant really afford it and as we already have two children lol, we've booked a weekend in London for the end of November :) gonna watch a west end show, drink coffee in Covent Garden and spend some quality time together :)

Oh, that sounds lovely, Ginger! I wish hubby and I could do something like that. But with DD and no family other than his dad around, I don't really want to, lol. His dad is kinda indifferent to DD or at least that's how it feels to me. Only talks to her if he's telling her to be quiet or not to do something. Ugh, I hate living with my FIL... it's like I can't raise her the way I want and hubby never says anything against his dad. Sorry for the little rant, I just wish he would stand up to his dad more about stuff.

On a less annoying note: Last bump pics of the 2nd tri!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-09160918_zps27f27ff7.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-09160905_zpsa9bdbd06.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

I sometimes get numbness in my hands must be the was I'm sitting


----------



## duckytwins

DH and I are frantically looking for a glider and ottoman. Has anyone gotten one they love? Tell me about it, please?!


----------



## ARuppe716

We dished out the cash and got what I guess could be the Cadillac of Dutailier gliders. It's made to be wider and taller, hubby is 6'2" and couldn't stand most gliders because his head hung off the back when he sat back! I also liked that it can glide while reclined and its the only one that we saw that swivels on its base. It's going into a corner and I like that I can swivel to reach various things, seemed to be a good idea if I'm going to have my hands full with an infant. We ended up getting a deal with a local department store so we got the glider and ottoman for less than the price of the glider at the baby stores...plus hubby pretty much falls asleep trying them out in the store so I know it will get used! It's due to arrive within the next 6 weeks or so...we didn't realize when we ordered it that because you choose wood and fabric they quote you up to a 12 week wait time.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> So I have 2 bags of nb diapers and ill wait to buy anymore of those ones but I do have 2 boxes of size 1/2 of 136 diapers each box and I'm wondering I should buy more of size 1/2 or size 3 hope someone can help

I definitely wouldnt buy anymore newborn diapers and it's hard to say about the 1/2 size. I'm assuming you've bought them at a Costco or Sams club? Do they sell size 2 by themselves? If not it won't hurt to stock up on size 3. I think most places tho if you keep the receipt accepts returns on diapers if you don't use them it doesn't matter if it's been 30 days or more. So maybe tape ur receipt to the box as u but them. :thumbup:

I got a notice that if you buy two boxes of Huggies from SAMs club they'll give you a $10 gift card. So if you're looking to stock up. :thumbup:



Poppy84 said:


> Is anyone else not sleeping well?
> 
> I either can't get to sleep or I wake up ridiculously early.
> Last night I had a nightmare that I had to have an emergency cesarian. They cut me open with a chainsaw! Obviously I couldn't get back to sleep after that anyway

I sleep like crap!!! :brat: I toss and turn all night. Wake up dying of thirst. Just can't get comfortable I don't know if it has anything to do with being in bed all the time that makes me more restless at night. :shrug: I feel like I could sleep so good during the day if I could get dd to nap.


----------



## Kaiecee

SAMs club is only in the us? I'm in Canada I wonder if it works?


----------



## snowangel187

Ask at the counters what their return policies are. I know most all places will take them after the 30 days. Walmart, babies r us etc

Specify if I don't need anymore in this size will I be able to return these in 4 months?


----------



## brieri1

Here's 27 weeks 4 days bump
 



Attached Files:







Photo 22.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Ask at the counters what their return policies are. I know most all places will take them after the 30 days. Walmart, babies r us etc
> 
> Specify if I don't need anymore in this size will I be able to return these in 4 months?

And the 10$ off Huggies is that only in the us or Canada too?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Finally got the two gifts today that target wouldn't tell me what they were LOL Hubby's cousin somewhere in LA haha. This all just makes it so real... so real...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh ma boobies, they never did stop hurting... lately it's a little more... sometimes I feel like I'll get milk bazookas at anytime... since they are sooo sensitive.

MINE are killer past few days too.. dont know why... urgh!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Oh ma boobies, they never did stop hurting... lately it's a little more... sometimes I feel like I'll get milk bazookas at anytime... since they are sooo sensitive.
> 
> MINE are killer past few days too.. dont know why... urgh!Click to expand...

I'm constantly looking at them to see if something is coming out LOL


----------



## La Mere

Good night girls!!! <3 I'll probably talk to y'all tomorrow. One nice thing about hubby working all week, I've been able to be on to talk to you girls more. :hug: Plus, I'm getting stuff done around here so he doesn't mind as much!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

28 weeks for me today! ARGGGHHH Scary!


----------



## Lauren021406

Soniamillie01 said:


> 28 weeks for me today! ARGGGHHH Scary!

im with you!


----------



## DittyByrd

Considering your baby is considered full term at 37 weeks, you girls at 28 weeks are 9 weeks away from being full term!!!


----------



## Betheney

I still wouldn't want a 37week baby, I've read a bit lately on how breast feeding is harder with those babies born at 37 & 38 weeks. So I'm happy with another 39+4 baby. 

My cousin was offered a sweep at 37weeks. That seems excessive to me. But would you girls jump at the chance? I didn't even considered labour inducing techniques until 39weeks.


----------



## Little J

sleeping is kinda aweful for me.... i get MAYBE 1 somewhat good nights sleep a week. The rest are filled with tossing and turning because my hip goes numb or my arm goes numb..... OR because i cant breath bc i feel so congested bc my mucus membranes are swollen due to the pregnancy. I use a pillow in between my knees/thighs to sleep but it becomes annoying because it makes it harder to toss and turn with a pillow underneath the blankets.


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> sleeping is kinda aweful for me.... i get MAYBE 1 somewhat good nights sleep a week. The rest are filled with tossing and turning because my hip goes numb or my arm goes numb..... OR because i cant breath bc i feel so congested bc my mucus membranes are swollen due to the pregnancy. I use a pillow in between my knees/thighs to sleep but it becomes annoying because it makes it harder to toss and turn with a pillow underneath the blankets.

I wake up some nights in agonizing pain due to my hips/ lower back.... I already had issues with them BUT it's much worse in the last couple weeks - I can barely move to roll over since my hips start crunching/ popping as soon as I do move.... :( I'm thinking we will HAVE to buy a memory foam topper for the bed - sad since our bed is a year old! BUT I do miss the old memory foam we had on our queen bed..... Sears also has their king topper on sale for $100 off - making it $150.... I've slept with lots of pillows, only a couple, my pregnancy pillow..... Nothing seems to help very much

PS - when is everyone considering their in 3rd Tri? Technically I'm 3 months away from due date TODAY but some of the books say I'm not in 3rd Tri yet.....


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm a the less interventions the better. I think a sweep at 37 weeks is excessive. Maybe get the first at 39-40 weeks. Of course, I have yet to experience the misery of full term pregnnacy so maybe I would change my tune.

My DH and I were just talking about the cascade of interventions. I explained to him that I could go into labor anywhere from 37-42 weeks and there is a 5 week window so not to plan on baby arriving on my due date (I read somewhere that only 8% of women deliver on their due date). I am planning on being "overdue" so that if I go earlier I will be pleasantly surprised. I want to avoid induction, because Pitocin begets an epidural and a epidural can slow down labor. I would really prefer not to need a c-section because we interfered to get the party started. I will be trying the old fashioned tricks like BDing, walking, spicy food if I can tolerate it, and the like. But not until I am term. :)


----------



## DittyByrd

JCh said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> sleeping is kinda aweful for me.... i get MAYBE 1 somewhat good nights sleep a week. The rest are filled with tossing and turning because my hip goes numb or my arm goes numb..... OR because i cant breath bc i feel so congested bc my mucus membranes are swollen due to the pregnancy. I use a pillow in between my knees/thighs to sleep but it becomes annoying because it makes it harder to toss and turn with a pillow underneath the blankets.
> 
> I wake up some nights in agonizing pain due to my hips/ lower back.... I already had issues with them BUT it's much worse in the last couple weeks - I can barely move to roll over since my hips start crunching/ popping as soon as I do move.... :( I'm thinking we will HAVE to buy a memory foam topper for the bed - sad since our bed is a year old! BUT I do miss the old memory foam we had on our queen bed..... Sears also has their king topper on sale for $100 off - making it $150.... I've slept with lots of pillows, only a couple, my pregnancy pillow..... Nothing seems to help very much
> 
> PS - when is everyone considering their in 3rd Tri? Technically I'm 3 months away from due date TODAY but some of the books say I'm not in 3rd Tri yet.....Click to expand...

I think most of us are saying 27 weeks. Though some US and Canadian literature says 28 weeks. I think being 3 months from your due date is a good indication you are in your 3rd tri!


----------



## Betheney

Ditty I found a website that told you the likely hood of the techniques to induce labour like 20% of women that did nothing went into labour but 40% that did such and such went into labour. I'll have to try and dig it out. I ate an entire pineapple at 39weeks because I heard that could help. it left my mouth burnt and painful for days. lol. it was also back when I wanted to go at 37 weeks. Now I have a diff attitude and won't try anything until I'm overdue.

I remember the most successful labour triggering method was nipple stimulation. I forgot that when I went into labour with Eva I fell asleep the night before doing it. coincidence? although the night before I went into labor I also ran around a soccer field kicking soccer balls. lol. I think that also could of contributed.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I declare myself 3rd trimester! 

27 weeks, 13 to go!

Even though bitter sweet, ladies I think I'm spotting. It's super light and very watery. I'm giving myself bed rest for the day. Hubby will be on call if I get actual red spots. Ugh, I even had him check if it was external, like a laceration, but he couldn't figure it out. Checked baby with doppler, he is well and moving. So i'm not going to freak out unless it gets super obvious. Got my movies and my books right beside me to make it interesting.


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> I declare myself 3rd trimester!
> 
> 27 weeks, 13 to go!
> 
> Even though bitter sweet, ladies I think I'm spotting. It's super light and very watery. I'm giving myself bed rest for the day. Hubby will be on call if I get actual red spots. Ugh, I even had him check if it was external, like a laceration, but he couldn't figure it out. Checked baby with doppler, he is well and moving. So i'm not going to freak out unless it gets super obvious. Got my movies and my books right beside me to make it interesting.

Have you BD'd recently? My doctor says bleeding will happen within 4-5 days. 

I know how nerve wracking this can be. Hang in there and if there's ANY question call your doctor so that YOU have peace of mind.


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day!!! But I think I am staying an eggplant. I am just so happy for every day this little bean wants to stay inside me.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I declare myself 3rd trimester!
> 
> 27 weeks, 13 to go!
> 
> Even though bitter sweet, ladies I think I'm spotting. It's super light and very watery. I'm giving myself bed rest for the day. Hubby will be on call if I get actual red spots. Ugh, I even had him check if it was external, like a laceration, but he couldn't figure it out. Checked baby with doppler, he is well and moving. So i'm not going to freak out unless it gets super obvious. Got my movies and my books right beside me to make it interesting.
> 
> Have you BD'd recently? My doctor says bleeding will happen within 4-5 days.
> 
> I know how nerve wracking this can be. Hang in there and if there's ANY question call your doctor so that YOU have peace of mind.Click to expand...

There hasn't been penetration for a while now. So it won't be irritation from BDing. I'll call right after I call hubby if it gets obvious, to where I say "Oh Shit I AM SPOTTING!" Hope it doesn't get to that point and it was just some little thing outside that hubby missed. He did try to look, but was kinda rushed as he was on his way out to work... Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for third trimester for all us January 9th ladies!! Hope all is ok, DeeDee... I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## La Mere

Thinking of you, DeeDee! :hugs: its good that you're trying not to freak out, but keep us all updated. :hugs:

Oh my, two more days till I am in the thrid tri! Why is it going by so fast?! :haha: as for labor inducing, i've heard a lot of things. Lol spicy food, walking, nipple stimulation... Didn't really do much to try to bring on labor with Rayven even with her being a weeks late. I think if this baby is late.. I might try bd'ing or nipple stimulation... Cuz walking and spicy food didn't work. (DH took me to the park nearby where we used to live and took me on a lil hike! I was 5 days late at that point... Didn't do anything except make me tired! :haha:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> I still wouldn't want a 37week baby, I've read a bit lately on how breast feeding is harder with those babies born at 37 & 38 weeks. So I'm happy with another 39+4 baby.
> 
> My cousin was offered a sweep at 37weeks. That seems excessive to me. But would you girls jump at the chance? I didn't even considered labour inducing techniques until 39weeks.

I think at 38 weeks i will say yes.. 37 seems early..


----------



## sassy_mom

DD was born on her due date so I am hoping Chloe will keep hers. When I walked into the hospital, my doctor said you can't have a baby today, it is your due date. lol! Too bad! Guess DD heard it and said ok lets do this ... it is my birthday. :haha: 

When I was pregnant with her we tried bd'ing and walking ... yea I don't think any of that actually works. Babies come when they come and we can't seem to change that. I won't try anything this time around because I want her to cook as long as possible. I remember the last part of being pregnant with DD and yes I was huge and exhausted but I wouldn't change it. I may rest this time around too. Especially since my due date is so close to Christmas. 

I don't want pitocin either. They gave it to me with DD and I have no idea why. I went into labor on my own and was moving along ... not super fast but there was no reason for me to have it. This time, I'll know to speak up and say you can keep that crap! 

Deedee ... keep us updated. I hope that it is nothing. Good idea resting up today! Keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:

Tomorrow makes 28 weeks. WOW! Just WOW!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im very lucky wmy job! We go on college break on dec 23rd(one college) and dec 13th( at the other) and they dont go back til the 2nd week of january and i will be induced before that! So i can be roly poly and uncomfy for those couple weeks lol and not worry about any work!.. Once babies here i am ONLY teaching online and one night a week so..... What a relief!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And it was aesome last night because ella was rolling around all over my belly last night...hubby was so amazed he could see everything so clearly! She was all above my belly button too! :)


----------



## La Mere

Wow, that's ridiculous, Sassy. I can't believe they gave it to you. When my midwife transfered me as soon as the nurses and doctor were in the room I was laying down the law about what I wanted/didn't want.. After a little encouragement from hubby. I'm usually a very shy and passive person, but there's no way I wanted drugs or to be cut! :haha: I hardly ever even take ibuprofen! :haha:


Nikki, that's awesome! With work and especially with Ella! LO was moving all arond a few nights ago, break dancing or something, because I saw it moving in a circle around my bellybutton. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Im making a list for my freezer meals!!


----------



## duckytwins

Aww Deedee, I'm sorry you had a scare. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Im making a list for my freezer meals!!


I've tried a few of my freezer meals and some of them are super good. The ones I've done are SO easy and I love doing them. I literally came home from the grocery store, threw everything in a bag and stuck it in the freezer. It was great!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wish i had the energy to cook. I am the worlds worst wife lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I have been feeling really run down all of a sudden .... I went to the bathroom and I had a lot of watery type discharge. There was about a tablespoon ... rough guessing .... I checked to see if maybe it was just some leaking urine but it didn't smell like ammonia at all. I think I will be having a restful day as well. I haven't been up doing a lot today. The only thing I did was make my bed and cook breakfast for DD and myself. I'm feel really icky right now so definitely going to rest for the day. DH will be home at 2 so I'll definitely be happy to have him here. I think I just need some sleep so I will be napping when DD does ... check in with you ladies later. 

Nikki - don't feel bad! I don't think not cooking makes you a bad wife.


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Im making a list for my freezer meals!!

Are u choosing pinterest ones or tried and true ones?

I have lots on pinterest recipes for freezing but feel a bit weary of using certain ones....


----------



## gingermango

If i was offered an induction at 38 weeks i would probably take it but the chance is unlikely lol. I went to 40+1 with ds and my midwife wasnt planning on doing a sweep till 41 weeks, an induction would have been offered at 41+3 but im hoping lo comes at around 39 weeks being my third but im prepared that i may go over again.


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Im making a list for my freezer meals!!
> 
> Are u choosing pinterest ones or tried and true ones?
> 
> I have lots on pinterest recipes for freezing but feel a bit weary of using certain ones....Click to expand...


You could try some out before it would be time for you to really need to pack them all up. DH and I are trying that so we know which ones are yummy.


----------



## Kaiecee

So last night there was an earthquake freaked me out a little not so much cuz of the earthquake but because we never really get those here so I thought my house was haunted lol! 

Jaime 
I've started that too but I'm stuck on baking more than meals so I might start my homemade donuts cuz dh wanted some and peanut butter cookies but then I need to think if actual meals I've cleaned out all my cupboards and rearranges all the drawers yesterday 

Deedee
Hope everything is ok ill be thinking about u keep us posted :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Another one of those rants on "Oh you just wait and see."

Grrr. I posted on FB this morning that I only had 3.5 hrs of sleep last night and that I must be prepping for January. I later commented that one night of sleep deprivation isn't the problem but that I experienced MONTHS of sleep deprivation in vet school and I knew I could survive it.

I'm sure you know where this is going. Someone chimes in, "Oh you'll survive but it's nothing like that. It's way worse and your brain is gone." This came from a woman with NO support network, family, or friends nearby and who's husband works 16-18 hrs a day. *Maybe it's true, but why at every step of the way is motherhood an EFFING competition??? Someone always has to point out how much worse it will be or was for them.* 

Is it too much to ask for moms to be supportive and non-competitive with first time moms?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, woke up from a nap. Went potty and it's still there, TMI didn't see it at first and I sighed relieved but I have to wipe with a little bit of more pressure than normal for it to be there, so I'm leaning more towards something external... it's still super blurry fainted pinkish. I took a shower after... see if it helps. No cramps or anything... not really worried worried just wishing it was gone for good. Still waiting to see if it goes away or gets worse.


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Another one of those rants on "Oh you just wait and see."
> 
> Grrr. I posted on FB this morning that I only had 3.5 hrs of sleep last night and that I must be prepping for January. I later commented that one night of sleep deprivation isn't the problem but that I experienced MONTHS of sleep deprivation in vet school and I knew I could survive it.
> 
> I'm sure you know where this is going. Someone chimes in, "Oh you'll survive but it's nothing like that. It's way worse and your brain is gone." This came from a woman with NO support network, family, or friends nearby and who's husband works 16-18 hrs a day. *Maybe it's true, but why at every step of the way is motherhood an EFFING competition??? Someone always has to point out how much worse it will be or was for them.*
> 
> Is it too much to ask for moms to be supportive and non-competitive with first time moms?


Oh man are you right!!! I have always wondered why the heck when you say I'm so tired ... someone else chimes in with that. I've been at the new baby stage before and yes you are tired but good grief there are other times in your life when you get tired too!! My best friend had her second back in August and we were talking on the phone a week or so ago and I mentioned being tired and she said oh just wait. You are going to be out of your mind when you have the new one and your older one.... :dohh: seriously?! How about I'm sorry your tired. And no offense to those moms that think they have to make everything dramatic but I remember being a first time mom and I didn't have that much trouble. New babies are suppose to wake up a lot. I was prepared for that. It wasn't a surprise and I didn't whine. Every child is different and every person handles it different. You might be tired but may handle it very well but then again you may not and either way is ok. I wish there were more women who gave support. 

I also can't stand those people who start in about oh just wait until they are teenagers and wait until this and wait until that ... I just want to say well I'm sorry that being a parent is so miserable for you but can you shut the heck up because I'm trying to enjoy my children as they are.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Well, woke up from a nap. Went potty and it's still there, TMI didn't see it at first and I sighed relieved but I have to wipe with a little bit of more pressure than normal for it to be there, so I'm leaning more towards something external... it's still super blurry fainted pinkish. I took a shower after... see if it helps. No cramps or anything... not really worried worried just wishing it was gone for good. Still waiting to see if it goes or gets worse.


Could it be a cut from shaving? I know all that skin is super sensitive and if you happened to catch it in the razor and wipe over the scab it will start the bleeding again. Hope it is just an external thing. Keep resting and keep us updated!


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaicee sorry about the earthquake. I've never been in one but I bet it is creepy! Hope it didn't do any damage. 

All of your baking makes me want to come eat with you!!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Im making a list for my freezer meals!!
> 
> Are u choosing pinterest ones or tried and true ones?
> 
> I have lots on pinterest recipes for freezing but feel a bit weary of using certain ones....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could try some out before it would be time for you to really need to pack them all up. DH and I are trying that so we know which ones are yummy.Click to expand...

I kinda didnt wanna try new ones from pinterest. I am just going to make some of my recipes that I know can be frozen...like meat loaf, taco meat, chicken pot pie, lasagna...


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- Thanks for the update! :hugs: Glad it doesn't seem to be getting worse, but sorry it is still there. Like Sassy said it sounds like it could very well be a cut from shaving. Keep taking it easy and keep us updated, hun! :hugs:

Kaiecee- Sorry about the earthquake. I would have been pretty freaked out.

I wish I could freeze meals, lol. You girls are making me hungry with all this talk of baking and cooking. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

What's really funny was I never thought we would have an earthquake I was almost certain my house was haunted since its a renovated farm house but don't get me wrong it's huge but I was sure I had ghost in the house lol 

Sassy 
Too bad ur super far or I'd bring u some :)


----------



## Lilahbear

DittyByrd said:


> Another one of those rants on "Oh you just wait and see."
> 
> Grrr. I posted on FB this morning that I only had 3.5 hrs of sleep last night and that I must be prepping for January. I later commented that one night of sleep deprivation isn't the problem but that I experienced MONTHS of sleep deprivation in vet school and I knew I could survive it.
> 
> I'm sure you know where this is going. Someone chimes in, "Oh you'll survive but it's nothing like that. It's way worse and your brain is gone." This came from a woman with NO support network, family, or friends nearby and who's husband works 16-18 hrs a day. *Maybe it's true, but why at every step of the way is motherhood an EFFING competition??? Someone always has to point out how much worse it will be or was for them.*
> 
> Is it too much to ask for moms to be supportive and non-competitive with first time moms?

Urgh that happened to me today too. My boss asked how I was and I said really tired and she said "well it's only going to get worse". I KNOW that. I am fully prepared for the fact I am probably going to be more tired than I have ever been before, but responses like that are not helpful.

DH is knackered tonight too and we were just having the discussion about how all takeaway food is unhealthy. He has gone off to cook now (we take turn night about to cook), but we were wishing there was someone we could order a nice salad, or healthy stew from, rather than having to resort to Indian, Chinese, chip shop or pizza when we are tired. Don't get me wrong, I love a good takeaway, but neither of us felt like eating unhealthy tonight. Anyway the poor soul has gone off to cook me a vegetable goulash. Yum!


----------



## Little J

Deedee- I would call the nurse/Dr. because I had read that any sign of blood (even faint) and watery, you should contact the Dr. It may be somthing they want to look into as maybe your cervix thinned a little causing some uterine leakage?


I am going to consider myself 3rd tri at 27 weeks. If you divide 40 weeks by 3, you get 13.3333 weeks.... so you enter 3rd tri at 26.6666 weeks.


----------



## Little J

Hubby got a new job!! he was miserable at his other one...:nope: so happy for him, its just a little bit farther drive but he will be making more money. The down side is the hours are set so he wont be able to make any more of our Dr. apts :nope:

Im fine going alone... i just really liked the experience going with him everytime


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone else getting hungrier? I know that towards the end we are suppose to take in more calories anyway but yikes. lol! Today I seem to have added in another meal. Of course that may be ok as I don't eat a bigger portion ... could be I'm just needing more for the growing baby. lol!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else getting hungrier? I know that towards the end we are suppose to take in more calories anyway but yikes. lol! Today I seem to have added in another meal. Of course that may be ok as I don't eat a bigger portion ... could be I'm just needing more for the growing baby. lol!

ME! :haha: I've been noticing I've been eating more throughout the day! I have to eat brunch and a snack before and after dinner :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> I have been feeling really run down all of a sudden .... I went to the bathroom and I had a lot of watery type discharge. There was about a tablespoon ... rough guessing .... I checked to see if maybe it was just some leaking urine but it didn't smell like ammonia at all. I think I will be having a restful day as well. I haven't been up doing a lot today. The only thing I did was make my bed and cook breakfast for DD and myself. I'm feel really icky right now so definitely going to rest for the day. DH will be home at 2 so I'll definitely be happy to have him here. I think I just need some sleep so I will be napping when DD does ... check in with you ladies later.
> 
> Nikki - don't feel bad! I don't think not cooking makes you a bad wife.

I feel bad today too... sorry u feel this way ladies! threw up twice, diahreea, low blood sugars.. im a mess.. and i have work tonight, boo!


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else getting hungrier? I know that towards the end we are suppose to take in more calories anyway but yikes. lol! Today I seem to have added in another meal. Of course that may be ok as I don't eat a bigger portion ... could be I'm just needing more for the growing baby. lol!

i get that way too! i usually eat a bowl of cereal (or 2 :haha: )so i feel like i havent done too much damage of calorie in take (but its all just to make me FEEL like im not eating too crazy)


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling really run down all of a sudden .... I went to the bathroom and I had a lot of watery type discharge. There was about a tablespoon ... rough guessing .... I checked to see if maybe it was just some leaking urine but it didn't smell like ammonia at all. I think I will be having a restful day as well. I haven't been up doing a lot today. The only thing I did was make my bed and cook breakfast for DD and myself. I'm feel really icky right now so definitely going to rest for the day. DH will be home at 2 so I'll definitely be happy to have him here. I think I just need some sleep so I will be napping when DD does ... check in with you ladies later.
> 
> Nikki - don't feel bad! I don't think not cooking makes you a bad wife.
> 
> I feel bad today too... sorry u feel this way ladies! threw up twice, diahreea, low blood sugars.. im a mess.. and i have work tonight, boo!Click to expand...

I used to cook ALL the time! but ever since falling pregnant.... i dont have the urge to want to cook anymore..... and hubby is always like "whats for dinner... what are you thinking for dinner?" and im just like... WHY DONT U TRY IT FOR A CHANGE! haha so when i do make dinner now (if its not frozen) its a grilled cheese, or a casserole.... its nothing fancy what so ever. last week i made lasagna since my sister was here, but other than that.... that was the best i have done outside of making a quick meal or picking some up from the store or eating subway


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

I've still not got much of an appetite really but don't mind cooking now whereas early on I hated it!

Deedee - hope you're ok. Keep an eye on it and rest up.

Sassy - hope you're ok too.

Afm, I've been having tightenings this evening, I normally wouldn't pay much attention but they are all about 10 mins apart, I'm keeping an eye on them. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope you other ladies are ok too, sorry some of you are feeling sicky and run down x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've still not got much of an appetite really but don't mind cooking now whereas early on I hated it!
> 
> Deedee - hope you're ok. Keep an eye on it and rest up.
> 
> Sassy - hope you're ok too.
> 
> Afm, I've been having tightenings this evening, I normally wouldn't pay much attention but they are all about 10 mins apart, I'm keeping an eye on them. X

Thanks hun, and feel better too :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/254weeks.jpg

25+4... :)


----------



## AJThomas

Finally caught up on the 14 pages I missed!

Deedee how are u doing now? Hope u and Matthew are ok. 

I had a LOT of baxton hicks on Monday night but I think part of the problem is I slacked off on my water intake. Still struggling with breathing problems, and the most annoying yeast infection (ugh) I can't wait to be able to breathe again. And get rid of the annoying infections. I've definitely been getting more infections since pregnant.


----------



## gingermango

27+2 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







545455_10151210633364776_990437862_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jrowenj

love the bump pics!!! Keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## brieri1

I started reading books on labor and delivery and breastfeeding and... wow. I should have started reading this stuff a long time ago! I didn't even think about it until I hit the third trimester, and now I feel like I have so much to do in the course of three months. its a little overwhelming.


----------



## Soniamillie01

What books are reading? I'm feeling quite unprepared


----------



## La Mere

Nikki you look great!

Ginger, you look great too!


----------



## Kaiecee

So this week I've been throwing up more than usual just yesterday was 3 times and 2 were bile which I might say is not fun and I feel today is no exception but I have noticed this month I'm eating more but as if now I've only gained 4 pounds but I'm not super skinny either so I think I'm still ok

About the post about being induced at 37 weeks I think that's too early I was induced at 38 with my second and this one will be around 38/38.5 weeks


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Ask at the counters what their return policies are. I know most all places will take them after the 30 days. Walmart, babies r us etc
> 
> Specify if I don't need anymore in this size will I be able to return these in 4 months?
> 
> And the 10$ off Huggies is that only in the us or Canada too?Click to expand...

I'm not sure. You could call your local sams club. I think I saw it available online too.


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> I started reading books on labor and delivery and breastfeeding and... wow. I should have started reading this stuff a long time ago! I didn't even think about it until I hit the third trimester, and now I feel like I have so much to do in the course of three months. its a little overwhelming.

What do you have to do in regards to L&D and BF?


----------



## els1022

Ginger and Nikki, you both look beautiful!!

Deedee, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Question for you ladies discussing freezing meals, what is the best container to use for storing them? And how far in advance is best to cook them?


----------



## sassy_mom

The discharge has slacked off. I laid down and slept for 2 hours but still feeling just off. I think my body wanted to sleep more than what I did. Just as DH came in, I was falling asleep. He walked in and I smiled and was sound asleep on the couch. He took the laptop in the bedroom and kept the house really quiet so I could rest. He made sure DD was up by 4 and she was super excited to have daddy wake her up. I wish I could feel better. Maybe after some dinner I will feel better ... it is just the getting up to do it that I am struggling with. 

Sorry Nikki you are feeling bad too. Hopefully we will all feel better tomorrow. 

So I have a question and this may sound silly but DH hears about you girls all the time and knows that we are pretty spread out all over the globe and he wanted me to ask for those of you that aren't in the states, what kind of foods are you known for? Or what is a food that is common to you guys. He was asking about Australia the other night.


----------



## jrowenj

els1022 said:


> Question for you ladies discussing freezing meals, what is the best container to use for storing them? And how far in advance is best to cook them?

I am putting mine in disposable aluminum trays so that I can trash the trays after I heat or cook the meals in the oven. Also, can use gallon size freezer ziploc bags. Most things can be frozen for up to 3 months :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> Another one of those rants on "Oh you just wait and see."
> 
> Grrr. I posted on FB this morning that I only had 3.5 hrs of sleep last night and that I must be prepping for January. I later commented that one night of sleep deprivation isn't the problem but that I experienced MONTHS of sleep deprivation in vet school and I knew I could survive it.
> 
> I'm sure you know where this is going. Someone chimes in, "Oh you'll survive but it's nothing like that. It's way worse and your brain is gone." This came from a woman with NO support network, family, or friends nearby and who's husband works 16-18 hrs a day. *Maybe it's true, but why at every step of the way is motherhood an EFFING competition??? Someone always has to point out how much worse it will be or was for them.*
> 
> Is it too much to ask for moms to be supportive and non-competitive with first time moms?

I am alone with just hubby who works fulltime, we've never been able to have Eva baby sat and it's all on us. I got so much "oh you just wait" comments when I was pregnant with Eva. People were horrified when they found out ihad no family around. I was so prepared to move states to be with family and support. But when she was born I spent weeks waiting for the inevitable "life will be turned upside down" and it never happened. My life was very much the same but I had a baby on the hip. I was still the same person doing all the same things. With just a couple of night time wake ups thrown in. But in all honesty the night time feedings aren't even Thayer bad. You're so used to them by the time baby is here you don't wake every 3 hours saying "oh my god I wish I was dead" you wake saying "hello little baby ready for a feed?". don't get me wrong there was a few rough nights but it's all apart of just being a mum and not every night is a rough night. On Eva's 3rd night she literally cried the entire night. I was so incredibly lost on what to do and felt totally out of my element and was completely knackered. The next morning my milk came in and I virtually slept all day. Lol.

Everytime someone I know falls pregnant I tell them one thing "ignore the negative motherhood comments, sure it has it's rough times but its a million times more fun and enjoyable than it is bad"

but then again most people think me and Eva are some kind of exception to the ruleb and she's just an easy baby.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Wish i had the energy to cook. I am the worlds worst wife lol

 Because I'm vegetarian my husbands cooks all his own meals and I cook all mine. So don't feel bad, you're not the only one whose husband feeds himself.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> I got so much "oh you just wait" comments when I was pregnant with Eva. People were horrified when they found out ihad no family around. I was so prepared to move states to be with family and support. But when she was born I spent weeks waiting for the inevitable "life will be turned upside down" and it never happened. My life was very much the same but I had a baby on the hip. I was still the same person doing all the same things. With just a couple of night time wake ups thrown in. But in all honesty the night time feedings aren't even Thayer bad. You're so used to them by the time baby is here you don't wake every 3 hours saying "oh my god I wish I was dead" you wake saying "hello little baby ready for a feed?". don't get me wrong there was a few rough nights but it's all apart of just being a mum and not every night is a rough night. On Eva's 3rd night she literally cried the entire night. I was so incredibly lost on what to do and felt totally out of my element and was completely knackered. The next morning my milk came in and I virtually slept all day. Lol.
> 
> Everytime someone I know falls pregnant I tell them one thing "ignore the negative motherhood comments, sure it has it's rough times but its a million times more fun and enjoyable than it is bad"
> 
> but then again most people think me and Eva are some kind of exception to the ruleb and she's just an easy baby.
> .

Thats so nice to hear!!! I ALWAYS get the "oh, just you wait!!!" from Soooo many mom's. I hate when they say that!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thanks for the support ladies, I really appreciate it. Went potty for the gazillion time today and thank God no signs of it. I'll keep it mellow for the rest of the night and hubby is bringing in dinner. Now just praying I don't see it anymore. You guys are amazing, thanks!


----------



## Betheney

I don't want to put unrealistic expectations in people's heads but when people would ask me "so how's being a mum?" I'd always reply "not anywhere near as hard as I expected, its pretty great" 

But I did have a good sleeper and napped during the day.

sleep does so much for our emotions and state of mind.


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee
Happy to hear its gone


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else getting hungrier? I know that towards the end we are suppose to take in more calories anyway but yikes. lol! Today I seem to have added in another meal. Of course that may be ok as I don't eat a bigger portion ... could be I'm just needing more for the growing baby. lol!

I've actually had to force myself to eat at times. My stomach is feeling full all the time because baby is just taking up all the space. This started much later with my last pregnancy. There is the rare occasion that I eat at 8 and am ready to eat another breakfast at ten. It's harder to eat at night. Cereal is my best friend. :thumbup: 


Afm I had a visit to the dentist today. FUN. Not! I've had a little pain today and am trying to stay off my feet for the rest of tonight. I've already fed dd supper and I'll have dh put her to bed. :thumbup: I'm hoping to feel better tomorrow tho because a friend told me about a consignment shop for kids/babies that has new or gently used things for cheap. I really want to go!! I've found I'm missing a couple more baby items which I'm not to happy about but better I fid out now then when I need them. :shrug: 

Do any of you plan on touring the hospital? I was thinking about doing that in the next couple weeks. 

Also I was curious who do u plan on having in the delivery room? I think we talked about it a while ago and does anybody plan on having a photographer? :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you plan on touring the hospital? I was thinking about doing that in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Also I was curious who do u plan on having in the delivery room? I think we talked about it a while ago and does anybody plan on having a photographer? :flower:
> 
> I'm planning on it. They only do it Mondays at 5. And no photographer, just hubby that will have to multitask while trying to not pass out :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I'm getting hungrier... :blush: I know I should only be eating 300 calories plus a day, but man... I ain't counting calories while pregnant LOLClick to expand...


----------



## La Mere

So glad to hear it is gone, DeeDee! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> So glad to hear it is gone, DeeDee! :hugs:

Thank you sweetie! :hugs: Imma try not to mess with my vajayjay anymore :haha:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> So glad to hear it is gone, DeeDee! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you sweetie! :hugs: Imma try not to mess with my vajayjay anymore :haha:Click to expand...

You're welcome! :hugs: lol the only thing going on with my is bd'ing and waxing lol... Course I have been in the mood too much lately... Especially since hubby started working this week and getting me up earlier.


----------



## DittyByrd

Betheney said:


> I don't want to put unrealistic expectations in people's heads but when people would ask me "so how's being a mum?" I'd always reply "not anywhere near as hard as I expected, its pretty great"
> 
> But I did have a good sleeper and napped during the day.
> 
> sleep does so much for our emotions and state of mind.

I appreciate your honesty. It's nice to hear the HAPPY side of motherhood. I feel like all I hear is:

Your marriage will suffer and you will be dissatisfied. It will never be the same (in a bad way, not a good way).
You will never sleep again.
Breast feeding is so painful, you will want to quit.
You won't be able to handle labor pains. Nobody will give you a medal for going natural.

I love hearing how people make it work and how it's the best thing in their life. Babies will change everything, but that doesn't have to be a bad thing. I hope my DH and I find a meaning in life even deeper than what we feel now. I want it to strengthen our bond. I won't be perfect and I'm ok with that. I want to be all consumed with love. Perhaps that's a little too 'rainbows and unicorns' of me, but those are my goals.


----------



## Kaiecee

If anyone like McDonald's smoothies I got 2 big containers of bananna and starwberry smoothies at Costco for 4.79 for both mix that with ice tasts the same and it's all natural even without the ice it's so good :) 

I was suppose to tour the hospital with dh 2 weeks ago but was so sick so when I see the nurse who follows me every month ill ask her when the next one is :)


----------



## ARuppe716

DH gets so mad when people at work make those comments to him. Luckily, most of the girls in my office are not in the kid phase of life yet so I don't have to hear too much of it. It was the same when we got married-people would tell us how different it will be when we're out of the honeymoon phase. I find it kind of sad that so many people try to make you feel negative about such fantastic life changes! What does that say about their lives and relationships?

Seems as though we all had a tough day today :( Baby boy decided to do cartwheels all day right across my sciatic nerve to the point where I was in tears at one point at work! He seems to have laid off now, for which I'm grateful. I hope everyone has a better day tomorrow and we're all back to our usual, cheerful, baby baking selves!!


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to put unrealistic expectations in people's heads but when people would ask me "so how's being a mum?" I'd always reply "not anywhere near as hard as I expected, its pretty great"
> 
> But I did have a good sleeper and napped during the day.
> 
> sleep does so much for our emotions and state of mind.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty. It's nice to hear the HAPPY side of motherhood. I feel like all I hear is:
> 
> Your marriage will suffer and you will be dissatisfied. It will never be the same (in a bad way, not a good way).
> You will never sleep again.
> Breast feeding is so painful, you will want to quit.
> You won't be able to handle labor pains. Nobody will give you a medal for going natural.
> 
> I love hearing how people make it work and how it's the best thing in their life. Babies will change everything, but that doesn't have to be a bad thing. I hope my DH and I find a meaning in life even deeper than what we feel now. I want it to strengthen our bond. I won't be perfect and I'm ok with that. I want to be all consumed with love. Perhaps that's a little too 'rainbows and unicorns' of me, but those are my goals.Click to expand...

Your goals are totally achievable. Yes we have arguments and struggles but we are both 100% all consumed with love.

It's so sad how many people enjoy saying all these horrible things to mums to be. I still would not dare say negative things to new mothers. I wonder what makes these women think it's okay. It seriously pisses me off.

I would definitely disagree with nearly everything there. Just don't ask me about labour, i am yet to hear of a person describe labour as badly as i do. lol. I try not to talk about labour because i just freak out all the first time mums and everyone doesn't seem to find it as traumatically painful as i did so then i look like an over-exaggerating wanker (which i'm not). Labour is diff for everyone so there's no comparing really. I am so jealous to such a large extent of women who say "yeah it hurt but it wasn't that bad" :( what i wouldn't give to have that attitude towards labour. I DO think too much pressure is put on women to have natural births, after going through labour i can say there is 100% no shame in asking for drugs.

As for the marriage point, i'm ever so slightly offended. My marriage has 100% not suffered AT ALL. Me and my husband are just head over heals for one another. It's our 3 year wedding anniversary today!!! (together for 8) We both just dote and adore our daughter. Maybe we were never huge sex addicts so we were both honestly okay when things stopped after the birth of a baby. Don't get me wrong we both LOVE sex. But neither of us are concerned when it's absent for a while. I honestly can't think of a single thing that's gotten worse in my marriage since she was born. We still go out for dinners and Eva comes too. Every morning Eva comes into our bed and we cuddle and play before getting up. We can't go out to the movies anymore as a couple because we have no family to babysit Eva, so instead we buy take away and all 3 of us go to the drive in (doesn't sound like such a bad change does it). I think we're very close, i swear we get closer as time goes on, whether that's caused by Eva or not i don't know. Sure we have some fights over things that are parent related like who does more or less work with Eva, but i have no doubt if she didn't exist we'd be fighting over some other ridiculous thing.

I know alot of women struggle with the loss of "me time" or "adult time" but that was never me. I've hated going out on the town drinking since as long as i can remember. I never felt the need to have time to myself. If i go out without Eva i spend the whole time feeling guilty and while it is easier to shop without a pram i'd genuinly prefer she was there with me. There is no shame if you do want me time though, as we all have different needs and wants. But once again maybe that's why motherhood seems so wonderful to me, as far as my personality goes, i didn't really lose anything, but gained a whole lot.

I love being a mother, it's the best thing i ever did. If you knew me in person you would know me as the person whose constantly telling people that they need to have a baby and that they should do it as soon as possible. lol.


----------



## Lillian33

Hi ladies! Had my growth scan today and the boy looks to be growing on schedule :happydance:

Deedee so glad your scare is over, rest up. You too Sassy and Nikki and Sonia not nice when you're feeling yuck :flower:

Ditty, you and DH will figure out what works best for you and as others have said, ignore all that negativity, it just brings you down.

Such beautiful bumps ginger and nikki :hugs:

Little J, so happy for your DH and his new job! Nothing worse than being in a job you hate.

Sassy, you were asking about foods from other countries on behalf of DH, I'm Aussie but live in New Zealand, Aussie food is quite diverse but of course you have the very traditional and popular Aussie bbq - we normally have sausages, steaks and chicken. Betheney might have some good Aussie vegetarian foods to add!

Sorry for the long catch up post! Love to everyone, especially those feeling a little under the weather xx


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to put unrealistic expectations in people's heads but when people would ask me "so how's being a mum?" I'd always reply "not anywhere near as hard as I expected, its pretty great"
> 
> But I did have a good sleeper and napped during the day.
> 
> sleep does so much for our emotions and state of mind.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty. It's nice to hear the HAPPY side of motherhood. I feel like all I hear is:
> 
> Your marriage will suffer and you will be dissatisfied. It will never be the same (in a bad way, not a good way).
> You will never sleep again.
> Breast feeding is so painful, you will want to quit.
> You won't be able to handle labor pains. Nobody will give you a medal for going natural.
> 
> I love hearing how people make it work and how it's the best thing in their life. Babies will change everything, but that doesn't have to be a bad thing. I hope my DH and I find a meaning in life even deeper than what we feel now. I want it to strengthen our bond. I won't be perfect and I'm ok with that. I want to be all consumed with love. Perhaps that's a little too 'rainbows and unicorns' of me, but those are my goals.Click to expand...
> 
> Your goals are totally achievable. Yes we have arguments and struggles but we are both 100% all consumed with love.
> 
> It's so sad how many people enjoy saying all these horrible things to mums to be. I still would not dare say negative things to new mothers. I wonder what makes these women think it's okay. It seriously pisses me off.
> 
> I would definitely disagree with nearly everything there. Just don't ask me about labour, i am yet to hear of a person describe labour as badly as i do. lol. I try not to talk about labour because i just freak out all the first time mums and everyone doesn't seem to find it as traumatically painful as i did so then i look like an over-exaggerating wanker (which i'm not). Labour is diff for everyone so there's no comparing really. I am so jealous to such a large extent of women who say "yeah it hurt but it wasn't that bad" :( what i wouldn't give to have that attitude towards labour. I DO think too much pressure is put on women to have natural births, after going through labour i can say there is 100% no shame in asking for drugs.
> 
> As for the marriage point, i'm ever so slightly offended. My marriage has 100% not suffered AT ALL. Me and my husband are just head over heals for one another. It's our 3 year wedding anniversary today!!! (together for 8) We both just dote and adore our daughter. Maybe we were never huge sex addicts so we were both honestly okay when things stopped after the birth of a baby. Don't get me wrong we both LOVE sex. But neither of us are concerned when it's absent for a while. I honestly can't think of a single thing that's gotten worse in my marriage since she was born. We still go out for dinners and Eva comes too. Every morning Eva comes into our bed and we cuddle and play before getting up. We can't go out to the movies anymore as a couple because we have no family to babysit Eva, so instead we buy take away and all 3 of us go to the drive in (doesn't sound like such a bad change does it). I think we're very close, i swear we get closer as time goes on, whether that's caused by Eva or not i don't know. Sure we have some fights over things that are parent related like who does more or less work with Eva, but i have no doubt if she didn't exist we'd be fighting over some other ridiculous thing.
> 
> I know alot of women struggle with the loss of "me time" or "adult time" but that was never me. I've hated going out on the town drinking since as long as i can remember. I never felt the need to have time to myself. If i go out without Eva i spend the whole time feeling guilty and while it is easier to shop without a pram i'd genuinly prefer she was there with me. There is no shame if you do want me time though, as we all have different needs and wants. But once again maybe that's why motherhood seems so wonderful to me, as far as my personality goes, i didn't really lose anything, but gained a whole lot.
> 
> I love being a mother, it's the best thing i ever did. If you knew me in person you would know me as the person whose constantly telling people that they need to have a baby and that they should do it as soon as possible. lol.Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary to you both!! :flower:


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> DH gets so mad when people at work make those comments to him. Luckily, most of the girls in my office are not in the kid phase of life yet so I don't have to hear too much of it. It was the same when we got married-people would tell us how different it will be when we're out of the honeymoon phase. I find it kind of sad that so many people try to make you feel negative about such fantastic life changes! What does that say about their lives and relationships?

OH MY GOD!!! that's terrible. I feel sorry for their relationships and marriages.

The biggest shock i got out of our marriage was how incredibly in love and smitten we still are after the wedding. I thought we would just fall into a "comfortable" stage. But we didn't. I'm still waiting for our honeymoon phase to end and we've been married 3 years and together for 8. There was definitely no down fall for us getting married. I still completely melt in my husbands arms.

The thing that pissed me off was how negative people were about my age and getting married. I was engaged at 21 and married at 22. Even when i said we've been together 5 years why should i waste another 5 so i'm at an age that is acceptable to everyone else. The amount of people who used to say "you haven't even lived yet" as if a marriage was some kind of death sentence. They would say "you should have a career first and you should travel the world" and the thing that infuriates me is that people don't seem to understand we can all have different wants and desires. I fucking hate travelling and have no interest in visiting foreign countries!! so what, i should just do these things because they fulfill OTHER peoples definition of the ideal life. I could also give two fucks about having a career so why waste time making one when it wouldn't make me happy. It's the same with "you're too young party some more", i hate partying and just used to watch the clock till i could go home. I WANTED TO GET MARRIED SO LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!!! lol.


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for the congrats Lillian and i'm glad to hear your little boy is growing on schedule

Sassy, i saw you mention you're eating alot. I'm also eating so much these last few days, i feel like a total pig but i just can't stop!!! i've gained 8kgs (17.6lbs) so far and i feel like such a fat pig :( What was the question about other foods that lillian mentioned. Are you looking for vegetarian meals.


----------



## ARuppe716

Hubby and I are still very much head over heels for each other too. I think we surprised a lot of people with our engagement. We met on eHarmony and were engaged at 7 months. A year later we were married and we've now been together for 3 years and I couldn't be happier. Our families were ecstatic for us but people who weren't as close had a harder time with it. And I love that we are even closer going through this pregnancy together. I told DH the other day that my favorite part of every day is at night...he puts cocoa butter on my bump and we lay there sharing our day, talking about baby, and watching him move and groove. To me that is about as intimate as you can get with someone, expecting the life you created together. Yes, we'll be tired and yes, I'm sure we'll be cranky but we have days like that now-we're human! The joy I will have seeing him hold our son and singing him to sleep will definitely outweigh all the other stuff.


----------



## Betheney

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!! you guys sound SOOOOOOOOOO adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!! Could you seriously be ANY CUTER!!!!

At night we both put Eva to sleep, for some reason we make it a group thing, we both change her and dress her and brush her teeth, last night we all sat on the floor of her nursery while hubby read her a bedtime story then all 3 of us sung 3 nursery rhymes and did all the hand actions as she does them too now. lol. Then kisses all around and off to bed she went. haha!

My hubby isn't too fussed with the pregnancy and he was the same with Eva, he says he's excited but he just doesn't ask or want to really know anything, but i slipped over the other day and sent him a text and he rang within seconds asking if everything was okay and worrying about me, so i know he loves me and the baby but he's just not super involved in the pregnancy. This really depressed me with Evas pregnancy, but he is now so in love with our dear daughter that it really doesn't concern me at all this time around. It's hard for some men to really grasp the pregnancy when they aren't the pregnant one and i know he is going to be head over heals for this baby just like he is with Eva.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> Thanks for the congrats Lillian and i'm glad to hear your little boy is growing on schedule
> 
> Sassy, i saw you mention you're eating alot. I'm also eating so much these last few days, i feel like a total pig but i just can't stop!!! i've gained 8kgs (17.6lbs) so far and i feel like such a fat pig :( What was the question about other foods that lillian mentioned. Are you looking for vegetarian meals.

:) thanks!

Oh I hope I didnt read wrong, I think Sassy's DH had asked about all the girls on here and what foods are common/tradditional where we're all from - I just answered bbq's - sausages etc! But I know youre veggie and I couldnt really think of anything traditionally Aussie that was also veggie! No biggie!


----------



## Betheney

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah i see.

Yeah BBQ is definitely very traditional in Australia, all else i can think about is vegemite!!! lol. Aren't meat pies suppose to be very Aussie. Also apparently pavlova is an Australian (possibly New zealand) thing, which i was unaware of until recently.

I don't think there'd be any traditional vegetarian foods. My friends who have travelled to Europe say they don't have slushies and frozen cokes because the countries aren't as warm. Me and my friends live off them! i'm always buying a slushy at the movies or from a corner store in fact i bought one yesterday from Mcdonalds.

I think because Australia isn't a very old country and also pretty diverse we kind of have a real mix of foods.


----------



## brieri1

Soniamillie01 said:


> What books are reading? I'm feeling quite unprepared

I'm reading the Dr. Sears Birth Book and Breastfeeding Book.


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> What books are reading? I'm feeling quite unprepared
> 
> I'm reading the Dr. Sears Birth Book and Breastfeeding Book.Click to expand...

I still really value "what to expect when you're expecting"

If you want to feel prepared spend a few hours reading through birth stories and the breastfeeding threads on BnB, you can learn so much of them and really get a grasp on how it all works.


----------



## brieri1

DittyByrd said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I started reading books on labor and delivery and breastfeeding and... wow. I should have started reading this stuff a long time ago! I didn't even think about it until I hit the third trimester, and now I feel like I have so much to do in the course of three months. its a little overwhelming.
> 
> What do you have to do in regards to L&D and BF?Click to expand...

Its not that they are so complicated, mostly the L&D one is about learning to relax through contractions so they aren't as painful or draining and do more towards your dilation a effacement, and the BF one is mostly about teaching the baby to latch on properly. I just felt like I had all the time in the world to prepare myself for those things, and now I'm 12 weeks away. It seems very soon now that I'll be going through labor and delivery and learning to breastfeed my baby girl and its a little intimidating, as excited as I am for her to be here.


----------



## brieri1

Betheney said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> What books are reading? I'm feeling quite unprepared
> 
> I'm reading the Dr. Sears Birth Book and Breastfeeding Book.Click to expand...
> 
> I still really value "what to expect when you're expecting"
> 
> If you want to feel prepared spend a few hours reading through birth stories and the breastfeeding threads on BnB, you can learn so much of them and really get a grasp on how it all works.Click to expand...

I'm reading that one too, just more on the week to week development than on its other sections. I just can't believe how fast time has gone. It felt like I had forever before I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter and needed to start breastfeeding her. And now it feels right around the corner.


----------



## Betheney

read the L&D section and the BF section of what to expect, it's really good.

I knew alot about how labour worked prior to being in labour, but i never even considered researching pain coping strategies or breathing techniques, i figured the midwives would do that when i was in labour (they didn't). So i allowed myself to get really hysterical during labour and i pretty much lost it for hours and all i could do was lie on the bed and sob and wish it would end. I always regretted not preparing for labour more. This time i'm reading hypnobirthing the mongan method. The techniques seem really valuable but the rest of the book is brainwashing biased bullshit IMO.


----------



## sassy_mom

Very cool ladies! DH is loving me reading the food to him. lol! Any of you other ladies from other countries have anything interesting to add to the food discussion. DH is really curious to know what it is like in other parts of the world. If it really is like we get to see it on the Travel channel or nothing like that at all. 

Ok Betheney ... since you are in Australia and he is bugging the CRAP out of me to ask the STUPIDEST question on the planet. :dohh::dohh: He thinks it is hilarious for me to post this, and I told him it is the dumbest thing ... but just to satisfy him ... He wants to know if Fosters Beer really is the thing to drink over there and even worse ... he wants to know if there are Outback Steakhouses there. :dohh: I told him I think he watches WAY too much tv but he is begging me to ask so please feel free to laugh away.


----------



## Betheney

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I genuinly don't know anyone that drinks fosters! lol. I have no doubt people do but i don't know any. I think it was also popular way back when, but definitely not now. I think because it's an Australian beer that's sold internationally it's seen as the "Aussie beer" but yet not many Australians drink it. VB is seen as a pretty Aussie beer here too but it's very cheap so most people who drink it are seen as "Aussie bogans" and once again i don't think it's even that popular either. I probably see Tooheys extra dry or Carlton draught consumed the most.

The outback steakhouses made me laugh the most, we do have them but they're just as gimmicky as they are where you are. It's not like we walk in and say "oh we're home". Although eating a good big steak is pretty Australian, i don't know if it's different over there but going out for a pub meal is very very normal here and most people when going out to dinner just go to the local pub, especially in the less city metro areas, and pub meals pretty much revolve and steak and chicken snitels.

Is outback steak house the only steak house restaurants you have.

Where i grew up there was only 1 called "Lone star" which is now renamed "outback jacks" then recently they opened another called "hogs breath" which i always thought was an American company seeing as we call Hogs Pigs, but apparently it's 100% Australian.

When me and hubby went to Hawaii we thought it was HILARIOUS at "outback steakhouse" because it's AMERICAN FOODS but with Australian themed names. Like i dont' know many places in Australia you can buy buffallo wings but they're obviously popular in the US and we laughed when we saw them on the Outback steakhouse menu but labeled as "Kookaburra wings" lololololololol we were like "this isnt' Australian food it's American food with Australian names!" But to be fair the rest of the food on the menu probably is pretty similar to what you'd find at a steak house in Aus. But Outback steakhouse is an American company which i find amusing.

It's making me wonder is steakhouses are Australian or not... I never considered them to be. I always thought they were rather American like TGIfridays, but maybe they are Aussie.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- Happy anniversary to both of you! I think it's great how in love you and your husband still are. We have our rough moments, but I can honestly say that marrying my hubby was one of the best things in my life second only to the birth of my daughter.


----------



## snowangel187

There are a ton of other steakhouses in the US. Long Horn Steakhouse, Texas Roadhouse, Ruth Chris. Just to name a few. That's interesting about Outback. I hadn't realized it was an American company. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy anniversary betheny :)


----------



## sassy_mom

DH will be so glad that you didn't feel the need to fly over here and sock him in the face for asking. He's been begging me for days and I kept telling him no that is the dumbest thing to ask but I suppose he is only curious. Like Snow said, there are other steak houses. Texas Roadhouse is my absolute favorite! Oh yum. Now I'm hungry! lol! 

I think tv puts out some of the strangest things as far as people and countries are concerned. I think it is almost shocking when people find out that yes other countries do about the same as each other. I hate some of the stereotypes that get thrown around here in the US ... the biggest one right now and I REFUSE to watch this is that ridiculous Honey Boo Boo show. 99.9% of the population of Georgia (where I am and where the show is filmed) threw up and then died when they aired that show. The other 1% actually does act like those morons. Thankfully I am not from GA but I do live here so it is just as horrifying to think that now the rest of the US thinks of us like that. DH was born and raised here and because of that show, he doesn't want to claim he is even from here anymore. I'm from California originally and I could never understand those bone headed girls who talked like "Valley Girls" ... um sweetness you sound like an idiot because girls from CA don't actually talk that way. 

I know that if we listened to what was on tv, Americans eat burgers, people in the London area eat fish and chips, Australians eat steak and drink beer :haha:, Asians eat nothing but noodles and small strange animals ... I mean the list could go on forever. I love learning about new cultures or about the heritage of other cultures but the television is absolutely no help and is why I brought the food topic up. I love food. Always have and some of the shows I watch on the Travel channel (Andrew Zimmern or Anthony Bourdain) makes me want to travel the world and eat my way through it. :haha:

Although I try not to buy into the commercialized version of what other countries are like, DH and I have decided that if the city of Portwenn really existed (which I know they filmed it in a real place but not sure how much of the town life is like it is shown) we would move there immediately. --Portwenn is the fictional town in the show Doc Martin which DH and I are hopelessly addicted to. -- I believe the real town is Port Isaac, Cornwall but I know nothing about anything over there other than in that show it is a beautiful little town I would like to live in.


----------



## Betheney

oh i've seen honey boo boo and i wouldn't of even considered that, that is what it's like in the area they're from. I'm sure they're few and far between.

It was really funny this TV show host in Australia said that the international perception of Australia was that Australians are dumb, drunk and racist. So he got 4 indians and set off around Australia to prove to them Australians are not dumb, drunk and racist and unfortunately only succeeded in proving they are in fact dumb, drunk and racist.

But the majority of Australians shudder everytime we're on international news for racism because it makes most of us sick.

Sassy i seriously don't mind your OH asked those questions, because i ate at outback steakhouse in Hawaii i found it highly amusing because i know what they look like.

I constantly have to remind myself not to stereotype and read into what i see on TV. I met this gay guy who was telling me all about his love life and the guys he dates are a bunch of freaks, which i was more than happy to tell him. I asked him where on earth he meets these men and he said online dating and i said why doesn't he try meeting guys out in the real world and it might be easier to get a first impression. He said that it's hard walking up to a guy hitting on them and not getting punched in the face because they aren't gay and i ignorantly and offensively asked "but don't you have gaydar". He wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Kaiecee

I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that


----------



## sassy_mom

hahahaha!!! GAYDAR!!! I love it!! I thought most gay guys had them too. :haha: I never thought to categorize Australia as racist. I categorize most of the state of Georgia to be racist .. but then again it is the south and as much as I would love to think that the morons have grown up ... they haven't. But I can say there are much fewer racists ... because that generation is old now. :haha: I have racist relatives and DH's family ... well lets put it this way, they all voted for the other guy because they didn't want to vote for a black guy. :dohh: Hence another reason we tend to stay as far away from them as possible! lol! 

DH was reading over my shoulder earlier and said wait scroll up .... it was something that you posted to me and he said I bet she is reading that but with an Australian accent ... and then preceded to try and read whatever it was with the worst accent I have ever heard. I laughed at him and scrolled on down ... he loves accents and tries to do them all the time. He knows he is terrible but his love of trying makes me giggle most of the time. 

I hope that you had or are having as I have no idea what time or day it is at the present ... a wonderful anniversary! You and your DH sound simply wonderful. Your post of you and your DH reminds me a lot of me and DH. We've been together since we were 13 ... and he is literally my other half. He is the peanut butter to my jelly! :haha: I'm very thankful to have found him so early in life and we went through a lot of what you were talking about .. people wondering why we got married so young and didn't we ever want to date anyone else. We were married at 19. His mother use to ask me a million times, don't you want to see what else is out there? She did her best to separate us but fate had other plans. :haha: I never did understand why waiting any longer would have made any difference. I mean we had been together nearly 6 years when we got married ... just at an early age. What difference does it make??? 6 years together, we knew we wanted to be together forever and we got married ... get over it. But had we been 30 and dating 6 years they wouldn't have said two words. Strange people. I would only hope that everyone could find a soul mate like this. It is an amazing feeling and I wouldn't give it up for anything in all the world.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that


I watched a clip ... I thought I was going to be sick. Special doesn't even begin to cover it ... sadly though I have seen people like that. They usually lurk around in Walmart at odd hours of the day. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

My pelvis and hips are hurting so bad I can't sleep! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that
> 
> 
> I watched a clip ... I thought I was going to be sick. Special doesn't even begin to cover it ... sadly though I have seen people like that. They usually lurk around in Walmart at odd hours of the day. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol so true I think Walmart is where they gather well I stopped watching it seems like it just gets worse and more ridiculous


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh feed me so much at super then topped it off with a caramel praline cheese cake I'm so full it's not even funny......and that was hours ago I feel like I'm gonna burst


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that
> 
> 
> I watched a clip ... I thought I was going to be sick. Special doesn't even begin to cover it ... sadly though I have seen people like that. They usually lurk around in Walmart at odd hours of the day. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so true I think Walmart is where they gather well I stopped watching it seems like it just gets worse and more ridiculousClick to expand...


The one I saw, one of the siblings had a baby and it had 2 thumbs. They made a big ordeal over it. I did find her uncle quite hilarious. Uncle Poodle. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that
> 
> 
> I watched a clip ... I thought I was going to be sick. Special doesn't even begin to cover it ... sadly though I have seen people like that. They usually lurk around in Walmart at odd hours of the day. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so true I think Walmart is where they gather well I stopped watching it seems like it just gets worse and more ridiculousClick to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I saw, one of the siblings had a baby and it had 2 thumbs. They made a big ordeal over it. I did find her uncle quite hilarious. Uncle Poodle. :haha:Click to expand...

Ya that was the season finally and dh said he wasn't suprised there was a defect in the baby the way they all turned out lol but I do feel they can be a bad influence or a bad look towards other families there are not a lot if rules it's like a fun house there whatever goes


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that
> 
> 
> I watched a clip ... I thought I was going to be sick. Special doesn't even begin to cover it ... sadly though I have seen people like that. They usually lurk around in Walmart at odd hours of the day. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so true I think Walmart is where they gather well I stopped watching it seems like it just gets worse and more ridiculousClick to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I saw, one of the siblings had a baby and it had 2 thumbs. They made a big ordeal over it. I did find her uncle quite hilarious. Uncle Poodle. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya that was the season finally and dh said he wasn't suprised there was a defect in the baby the way they all turned out lol but I do feel they can be a bad influence or a bad look towards other families there are not a lot if rules it's like a fun house there whatever goesClick to expand...

Yea I was shocked at what goes on in there. DH thinks they play it up a little for the cameras but then I said sadly probably not. lol


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that
> 
> 
> I watched a clip ... I thought I was going to be sick. Special doesn't even begin to cover it ... sadly though I have seen people like that. They usually lurk around in Walmart at odd hours of the day. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so true I think Walmart is where they gather well I stopped watching it seems like it just gets worse and more ridiculousClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one I saw, one of the siblings had a baby and it had 2 thumbs. They made a big ordeal over it. I did find her uncle quite hilarious. Uncle Poodle. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya that was the season finally and dh said he wasn't suprised there was a defect in the baby the way they all turned out lol but I do feel they can be a bad influence or a bad look towards other families there are not a lot if rules it's like a fun house there whatever goesClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I was shocked at what goes on in there. DH thinks they play it up a little for the cameras but then I said sadly probably not. lolClick to expand...

No I really think that's 100% them and she wasn't even upset her daughter was pregnant all she said was well I had a kid at that age like that's suppose to make it ok there just disgusting they fart and blow bad breath on eachother who does that ?


----------



## Betheney

Sassy how odd that we are so alike and also due the same day!! lol. I do feel like he's my other half. Without him i would just be lost. I quite enjoyed growing up together and going through the late teenage years together. Dating to me sounds like the most horrific pile of stress i can imagine, i can't even think the amount of times the words "thank god i'm married" pass through my mind. Yes people think it's weird that you've never been with anybody else and i find that reason just downright ridiculous. I mean... so what... we were suppose to part with the love of our lives just to whore ourselves out a bit. It's so dumb. A few work mates used to rudely say "but you could be having terrible sex and you wouldn't even know" i mean that is just the most ridiculous reason for a break up i've ever heard.

I do love accents too, especially a kiwi accent, whenever i'm around my kiwi relatives i spend the whole time grinning because of the way they talk. I find it funny when people say Australians don't say "G'day mate" because yes we do. Just not in the over exaggerated way they do on TV, but it's definitely said all the time. I also found out that we say "yeah, nah" when answering a question, i honestly say this ALL THE TIME! and never considered that it was purely an Australian thing. It's hard to explain but it's like somebody says something like a point of some sort and you reply "yeah..." because you understand where they're coming from but then say "nah" because you disagree, it's so common and apparently when we have tourists from other countries they have no idea if we're agreeing or not. LOL. Like is someone said "i'm voting for Obama he's a clear candidate" an Aussie might reply "yeah, nah..." lol which confuses the hell out of everyone else but Australians know they they are just politely disagreeing.

I thought that show My big fat gypsy wedding was highly hilarious until i saw the little girls wear stripper clothes and start grinding and being really really overtly sexual when they were dancing.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - happy anniversary

Sassy - here in the UK we have traditional dishes such as fish and chips, pies, lasgane, shepherds pie, cottage pie and roast dinners. Ummm food!!!!


----------



## gingermango

Hmm didnt sleep last night as im constantly coughing up phlem :-( and my mouth burns?? May have to go back to the docs if it doesnt improove :'(


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that

For whatever reason people love that show. They started getting paid $5000 per episode now it's $20,000. And they have a driver and body guard. An Rosie odonnel has publicly said she loves that family and wants to meet them and buy them a house??!! :saywhat:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear you are still poorly hun x


----------



## Betheney

I saw a blog the other day that said "Why honey boo boos mother is actually a good mother" i didn't even read it, i would of probably thrown the laptop across the room.


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> DH will be so glad that you didn't feel the need to fly over here and sock him in the face for asking. He's been begging me for days and I kept telling him no that is the dumbest thing to ask but I suppose he is only curious. Like Snow said, there are other steak houses. Texas Roadhouse is my absolute favorite! Oh yum. Now I'm hungry! lol!
> 
> I think tv puts out some of the strangest things as far as people and countries are concerned. I think it is almost shocking when people find out that yes other countries do about the same as each other. I hate some of the stereotypes that get thrown around here in the US ... the biggest one right now and I REFUSE to watch this is that ridiculous Honey Boo Boo show. 99.9% of the population of Georgia (where I am and where the show is filmed) threw up and then died when they aired that show. The other 1% actually does act like those morons. Thankfully I am not from GA but I do live here so it is just as horrifying to think that now the rest of the US thinks of us like that. DH was born and raised here and because of that show, he doesn't want to claim he is even from here anymore. I'm from California originally and I could never understand those bone headed girls who talked like "Valley Girls" ... um sweetness you sound like an idiot because girls from CA don't actually talk that way.
> 
> I know that if we listened to what was on tv, Americans eat burgers, people in the London area eat fish and chips, Australians eat steak and drink beer :haha:, Asians eat nothing but noodles and small strange animals ... I mean the list could go on forever. I love learning about new cultures or about the heritage of other cultures but the television is absolutely no help and is why I brought the food topic up. I love food. Always have and some of the shows I watch on the Travel channel (Andrew Zimmern or Anthony Bourdain) makes me want to travel the world and eat my way through it. :haha:
> 
> Although I try not to buy into the commercialized version of what other countries are like, DH and I have decided that if the city of Portwenn really existed (which I know they filmed it in a real place but not sure how much of the town life is like it is shown) we would move there immediately. --Portwenn is the fictional town in the show Doc Martin which DH and I are hopelessly addicted to. -- I believe the real town is Port Isaac, Cornwall but I know nothing about anything over there other than in that show it is a beautiful little town I would like to live in.

Texas Roadhouse whipped cinnamon sugar butter. *drools*

I would love to eat my way through southeast Asia, avoiding some of the grosser Andrew Zimmern type foods. :)


----------



## Little J

cute bumps!

It was confirmed yesterday that iv only gained 2.5 lbs! and my LO is estimated to be about 2 lbs of that! :haha: Hes growing well and measures ahead on my belly length (but those can be off too, but from the 20 week anatomy scan he was measuring 2 weeks ahead and in the 98th percentile for growth)

I got my "yummy" GD drink that i get to do for my next apt. I also chose my pediatrician. 

I went to the store yesterday with my MIL as she came along with me to my Dr. apt and she wanted to buy some basic baby things to play the "Price is right" game at the shower she is hosting. so she got baby wash/shampoo and baby lotion, etc. I also grabbed some NIPPLE CREAM!:haha::blush: some breast milk storage bags and some breast pads. I brought them home and hubby just laughed at me about the nipple cream. Its crazy im starting to prepare for this stuff!


----------



## Betheney

so funnily enough we actually went to a steakhouse tonight for dinner. I told my hubby about todays convo but then told him that i didn't say it at the time but i thought steak houses were always a really American thing, they've only been common in Australia recently. His reply was "Yes of course they're American". I mean all the steak houses here are decked out in American memorabilia and old American number plates and old Elvis stuff. It just that Sassy your hubby must think they're Australian because you have a steakhouse that is Australian themed. lol

Anyway 

just a quick few bump pics taken today, taken at various times of the day which just shows my various stages of presentability lol, our family shots i unfortunately look like a god damn whale (can def see the 8kgs) so wont be uploading those. But these ones are nice.

The baby feels like it's lying across my bump but like right down the bottom, but intead of feeling pressure in my cervix i feel it all out the front of my bump, like baby is leaning over the edge IYKWIM. So my 2nd shot you can see how dropped my bump is, which just shows baby is all down the bottom and all out the front, i'm going to assume the baby is facing my back to cause all the hardness and weight to be so far forward.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/276.png


----------



## JCh

On a very strange note of this Honey Boo Boo thing - Apparently Rosie O'Donnell wants to buy the family a nice house...... I guess some people relate or feel bad? I can't watch it, it's just way too weird for me & reminds me of some of the customers I speak with on the phone.... 
I do watch Long Island Medium, which is still like a trainwreck that I can't look away from.... We had a quote request come through and I recognized their names - luckily a few other people here watch it so I wasn't looked at like a freak.


On a SUPER positive note - I passed my GTT with flying colours! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I watch honey boo boo but only cuz it's like an accident u know u shouldn't but u look anyways but NEVER have I thought everyone acted like that. To me it seems they are a special family and I can't think of many people who would act like that
> 
> For whatever reason people love that show. They started getting paid $5000 per episode now it's $20,000. And they have a driver and body guard. An Rosie odonnel has publicly said she loves that family and wants to meet them and buy them a house??!! :saywhat:Click to expand...

Omg u have to be kidding well shit ill act like that to get a house lol people nowadays have no values


----------



## Betheney

you girls should Google how much Amber Portwood gets for being on Teen Mom. The amount will make you want to neck yourself. Not false either, she had to say it in court.


----------



## Kaiecee

JCh said:


> On a very strange note of this Honey Boo Boo thing - Apparently Rosie O'Donnell wants to buy the family a nice house...... I guess some people relate or feel bad? I can't watch it, it's just way too weird for me & reminds me of some of the customers I speak with on the phone....
> I do watch Long Island Medium, which is still like a trainwreck that I can't look away from.... We had a quote request come through and I recognized their names - luckily a few other people here watch it so I wasn't looked at like a freak.
> 
> 
> On a SUPER positive note - I passed my GTT with flying colours! Woo hoo!!!!

I watched Long Island medium this Sunday and it must be the hormones but I cried its sad and dh just stood there and laughed at me 

I know I read somewhere that honey boo boos mom was getting death threats and now their making crazy amount of money per show but body guards and now u say Rosie wants to buy them a house are u kidding me they are the most disfunctional family I ever saw !


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> you girls should Google how much Amber Portwood gets for being on Teen Mom. The amount will make you want to neck yourself. Not false either, she had to say it in court.

Isn't she now in jail? She chose jail over her daughter couldn't stop doing drugs I think it was. I feel bad for her kid who now has no mom.


----------



## JCh

Betheney said:


> you girls should Google how much Amber Portwood gets for being on Teen Mom. The amount will make you want to neck yourself. Not false either, she had to say it in court.

SERIOUSLY! That's the most ridiculous salary I've seen for someone who did nothing more than have sex too young, get pregnant and somehow put on TV!
It's so sad seeing some of these shows and finding out how much people make for being such horrible people....

I cry at every episode of Long Island Medium - I can't help it - DH usually stays away for it cuz once I start he gets teared up and hates it. LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg what I saw was 280,000 a year that's crazy !


----------



## sassy_mom

I never got into the Teen Mom shows but I did watch a few episodes. I was shocked that they have shows ... successful ones at that ... about kids getting knocked up! I did hear about Amber going to jail because of drugs ... SERIOUSLY?! This is what this poor child has for a role model. I hope for the child, the mother can either clean herself up or stay out of her life because that is an awful way to be when you have a child to take care of. 

I've only seen commercials for The Long Island Medium and I have never bought into stuff like that. I have seen too many fake people to really believe she is real. And her nails drive me crazy when I see them. :haha:

Betheney I agree about being SOO glad I'm married. DH and I neither one even want to think about what it would be like to have to date. We laugh about it a lot. And I have no idea why people can't accept someone being with one person sexually. I've had people ask me if I've ever wondered if another man might be better ... why would I? DH is pretty amazing ... while no I don't have anyone to compare to but I know what awesome feels like. :haha::haha: 

That is so neat that your steak houses have American memorabilia. haha! Each steakhouse here is a little different in theme I guess you could say, so they are decorated differently. I haven't been to Outback in a long time but in Texas Roadhouse is suppose to look very "Texas" ... There is a saddle when you first walk in ... there are cactus plants around ... very "cowboyish" lol! I just go because they make the most awesome steak and they aren't overpriced.


----------



## sassy_mom

Still an eggplant BUT 28 weeks today!!!! I think I'll try and get another bump picture today. I have an appt at 3:30 today. Part of me gets tired of going so much. I like hearing the heartbeat but I feel like it is waste of my time to drive out there for just that. I wouldn't mind going out when there are important things to do but it feels silly to drive 20 minutes and wait for 15 just to be in there for 2 minutes and leave. I know it is about to get worse though. I know soon it will change from once a month to every 2 weeks. Blah! I wish they paid for the gas to get out there. lol!


----------



## La Mere

I can't stand stereotypes... Its really sad. Like the steakhouse discussion. I've never been to either Outback or Texas Roadhouse.. But I can only imagine how Australia and Texas are portraied. Being from Texas originally myself I would probably get a good laugh. 

Sassy & Betheney- I agree with you both. Thank god I am married! Lol I can't imagine dating. My hubby and I have know each other since I was 11 and he was 15... We're best friends for about 8 years before we got together and have been together since '08 and married for a little over 2 1/2 years. And most of the couples we were friends with back before we got married aren't even together anymore.

And Betheney, you look gorgeous, hun!

I've got some bump pics for you girls! I will upload them when I get on the laptop.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm making a recipe for donuts and its gonna take me 4 hours almost to finally get them into the oil all I have to say is it better turn out good!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> I can't stand stereotypes... Its really sad. Like the steakhouse discussion. I've never been to either Outback or Texas Roadhouse.. But I can only imagine how Australia and Texas are portraied. Being from Texas originally myself I would probably get a good laugh.
> 
> Sassy & Betheney- I agree with you both. Thank god I am married! Lol I can't imagine dating. My hubby and I have know each other since I was 11 and he was 15... We're best friends for about 8 years before we got together and have been together since '08 and married for a little over 2 1/2 years. And most of the couples we were friends with back before we got married aren't even together anymore.
> 
> And Betheney, you look gorgeous, hun!
> 
> I've got some bump pics for you girls! I will upload them when I get on the laptop.

You know, hubby is from TX and a small town. He was born in Houston but parents wanted a lot of land and quiet. He doesn't even have an accent, all he has is Y'all, which he gave to me. But his parents say I have more of an accent now than he ever did. Not that there is anything bad with it, but yeah, you can only imagine what people think when they say TX. I love it here, people still say Howdy or Hi to you LOL 

In Guatemala we have stakehouses, and we don't consider them "american". We just consider them.. places where they sell steak. We do have TGIFridays, Applebees, Chillies, etc etc but because those are North American trademarks we do consider them "american". I bet for a lot of people when you say Guatemala they think jungle LOL but i'm from the city and know nothing about surviving without technology LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby wants 2 kids 3 at the most. I told him he better start praying a little girl comes soon, because I don't plan on stop trying 'till I have a little girl. I've always wanted to be a mommy to a boy and a girl. His sister has 3 boys and 1 girl, and already had a dream that her belly baby is a boy... haha In law says he is going to get us all a school bus to take us on family trips LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee that is so cool that you brought up what they have in Guatemala because your right, I would have never thought that there are American restaurants down there. I wouldn't think jungle, more beautiful landscaping. Do you have any fun traditions or traditional Guatemalan foods that you do? 

I love our group!!! It is so much fun to not only go through this amazing journey but seriously getting a glimpse of the world out there is so much amazing to me! 

I have family in Houston and DH and I really like it there. It is very busy much like here where we are but there are some really beautiful places there. DH and I moved cross country twice. Once when we got married, we moved from Georgia to California to stay with my family and it was an amazing trip then ... then later on we moved from California to Florida. Beautiful trip ... driving through all the different states, seeing the changing landscape is great. 

I have a friend from high school who took a teaching job in Thailand and the pictures she posts are amazing!! She says the food there is incredible and it makes it hard to stay in shape. She recently has posted a picture of her laying with TIGERS!!! She gets to ride elephants ... Just amazing!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I can't stand stereotypes... Its really sad. Like the steakhouse discussion. I've never been to either Outback or Texas Roadhouse.. But I can only imagine how Australia and Texas are portraied. Being from Texas originally myself I would probably get a good laugh.
> 
> Sassy & Betheney- I agree with you both. Thank god I am married! Lol I can't imagine dating. My hubby and I have know each other since I was 11 and he was 15... We're best friends for about 8 years before we got together and have been together since '08 and married for a little over 2 1/2 years. And most of the couples we were friends with back before we got married aren't even together anymore.
> 
> And Betheney, you look gorgeous, hun!
> 
> I've got some bump pics for you girls! I will upload them when I get on the laptop.
> 
> You know, hubby is from TX and a small town. He was born in Houston but parents wanted a lot of land and quiet. He doesn't even have an accent, all he has is Y'all, which he gave to me. But his parents say I have more of an accent now than he ever did. Not that there is anything bad with it, but yeah, you can only imagine what people think when they say TX. I love it here, people still say Howdy or Hi to you LOL
> 
> In Guatemala we have stakehouses, and we don't consider them "american". We just consider them.. places where they sell steak. We do have TGIFridays, Applebees, Chillies, etc etc but because those are North American trademarks we do consider them "american". I bet for a lot of people when you say Guatemala they think jungle LOL but i'm from the city and know nothing about surviving without technology LOLClick to expand...

Lol, that's cute! I can't hear my own accent but I've had a few people when we would travel when I was younger, actually laugh at the way I spoke because I was born and raised in TX. It offends me a little when I know what people think when you say TX, but I guess there isn't anything you can do about it, lol. Actually when I think Guatemala, I think a mix of city and jungle. :shrug: I don't know why, lol.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby wants 2 kids 3 at the most. I told him he better start praying a little girl comes soon, because I don't plan on stop trying 'till I have a little girl. I've always wanted to be a mommy to a boy and a girl. His sister has 3 boys and 1 girl, and already had a dream that her belly baby is a boy... haha In law says he is going to get us all a school bus to take us on family trips LOL

LOL!! Hubby and I both want at most 5 kids. Since I'm an only child I wanted a bigger family and since he is the exact middle of 9 kids, he wants a smaller family. So I got him to compromise on 5, but we'll be happy however many kids we end up having.. so long as I get my little boy soon! :haha: I've always loved the idea of being mommy to a little boy.. Of course, I get to do more fun stuff with Rayven :haha:


And here are the pics I promised!!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-10145341_zps570ab049.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-10145321_zpsfea6e4ee.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-10145300_zps5020509b.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Cute bump pics! I like the one looking down at your bump! So cute!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Cute bump pics! I like the one looking down at your bump! So cute!

Thanks, Sassy! I really like that one too! I was worried it would look funny :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Not at all. It made me want to wave at your bump! "Hi little bump" :haha:


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Not at all. It made me want to wave at your bump! "Hi little bump" :haha:

Lol, that's cute, Sassy! :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh my goodness, I cannot keep up with you all! I just seem to be so busy between DS & all the general chores & cooking etc!

You guys are all so sweet! ... and sound like really lovely couples. DH & I met at school too - I think we're so lucky!

Deedee - sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare. Hope that's the end of it now.

Ginger - Sorry you're still unwell.

Beautiful bumps Nikki & Ginger!

I'm afraid I have no idea about any of the TV programmes you guys are talking about! The highlight of my TV week at the moment is the great british bake off! Which is perhaps a little sad - I just sit there drooling!

I'm not sure if it's just because I'm up north, but we don't really have many steak houses in my part of England & those we do have tend to be really nice, upmarket places. I definitely don't think steak houses are popular over here. However I'm afraid the fish & chip thing is true! We love fish & chips! We also have a lot of roast dinners, shepherds pie, cottage pie (beef instead of lamb). Up here hotpot is traditional, as is pie with pickled purple cabbage & there are loads of local sweet pastries like Eccles/Chorley cakes (pastry full of raisins), bakewell tarts (almond flavour) etc. Obviously we eat loads of other stuff too though!

I'm afraid I did find it very difficult being a new mum & am petrified about the first year this time around. However I try not to tell newly pregnant people about it in detail & if they do want to know, I would stress to them that my experience wasn't typical! I do feel like a bit of a failure when people go on about how wonderful their life is with their newborn though, ormake out like people who found it hard are wrong. I don't think people appreciate how different babies can be, I feel like they think I'm weaker, or not as good as good a mother, or that my expectations were wrong. They weren't. Sone babies are easy, some have their monents & others (as lovely as they turn out) are a bloody nightmare!!!! It actually really upsets me :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Deedee that is so cool that you brought up what they have in Guatemala because your right, I would have never thought that there are American restaurants down there. I wouldn't think jungle, more beautiful landscaping. Do you have any fun traditions or traditional Guatemalan foods that you do?
> 
> I love our group!!! It is so much fun to not only go through this amazing journey but seriously getting a glimpse of the world out there is so much amazing to me!
> 
> I have family in Houston and DH and I really like it there. It is very busy much like here where we are but there are some really beautiful places there. DH and I moved cross country twice. Once when we got married, we moved from Georgia to California to stay with my family and it was an amazing trip then ... then later on we moved from California to Florida. Beautiful trip ... driving through all the different states, seeing the changing landscape is great.
> 
> I have a friend from high school who took a teaching job in Thailand and the pictures she posts are amazing!! She says the food there is incredible and it makes it hard to stay in shape. She recently has posted a picture of her laying with TIGERS!!! She gets to ride elephants ... Just amazing!

When I first got here people would ask me about mexican food!! :haha: And I find it hilarious when I have to ask hubby what food they are talking about when I go to a mexican restaurant. He eats it more than I have ever in my life. Hahaha. 

It's funny you ask about traditions. Guatemala should be a synonym for tradition. We are a country that only makes food one day a year because it's that day's food hahaha. For easter we have a blast the whole week with special food you can only find that week :haha: I wouldn't stop with the list. The one that is coming for nov. 1st on All Saints Day is fiambre. There are stories behind food, this one is about a high society lady back in the conquistador time that didn't have a meal for her guests, so she decided to put a bunch of food together and call it Fiambre. :shrug: haha I just know I love it and cried a little last year because I couldn't find all the fresh ingredients like you do in Guatemala. We have a bakery in every neighborhood, we have a creamery for diaries, cheeses and milk, my mom even calls the meat place to have her meat delivered. If the meat place is done with the fresh meat of the day they close their doors, even if it's noon :haha: Of course we have supermarkets, etc but I would only go there if it's super late and an emergency. :haha: 

I remember when hubby first went and I took him to malls, one of the things he told me was that I was going to be so disappointed with the malls in the US... he was in for a big surprise. There are of course beautiful landscapes, lakes, you can see volcanoes all over from the city... but we have a hectic city... lol and like EVERYWHERE, you need to know where to go to stay safe. We aren't living under a rock, at least not where I grew up. 

Oh, and the jungle is 8 hours away in car from where I lived.... where all the mayan ruins are.

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_pT8pAAdObA0/SQzVTs39xgI/AAAAAAAAAJU/aRAmFvmfoTw/s400/fiambre2008.JPG A fiambre I found online. it seems to be 1 plate, for 1 person LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Aw Blossom I'm so sorry! I know that some babies can really be a handful while others can make you never want your DH to touch you again! :haha: Stay positive and hope that this go around things will be much better and easier. And if not, it doesn't make you any less. Just have a support system in place and feel free to unload on us whenever you need to. Sometimes just talking can help! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - More great pics!


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks Sassy!

Just so you all know, DS turned from a nightmare baby to what I would consider a very easy & sensitive toddler :)


----------



## La Mere

Thank you, Blossom! I am sorry you had a rough time with DS. I had a rough first few months with Rayven and I thought it was gonna be like that all the time, but she thankfully calmed down at around 4 months. :hugs:

DeeDee, that food looks amazing!! Now I'm hungry and need to go find something to eat!! :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Deedee that is so cool that you brought up what they have in Guatemala because your right, I would have never thought that there are American restaurants down there. I wouldn't think jungle, more beautiful landscaping. Do you have any fun traditions or traditional Guatemalan foods that you do?
> 
> I love our group!!! It is so much fun to not only go through this amazing journey but seriously getting a glimpse of the world out there is so much amazing to me!
> 
> I have family in Houston and DH and I really like it there. It is very busy much like here where we are but there are some really beautiful places there. DH and I moved cross country twice. Once when we got married, we moved from Georgia to California to stay with my family and it was an amazing trip then ... then later on we moved from California to Florida. Beautiful trip ... driving through all the different states, seeing the changing landscape is great.
> 
> I have a friend from high school who took a teaching job in Thailand and the pictures she posts are amazing!! She says the food there is incredible and it makes it hard to stay in shape. She recently has posted a picture of her laying with TIGERS!!! She gets to ride elephants ... Just amazing!
> 
> When I first got here people would ask me about mexican food!! :haha: And I find it hilarious when I have to ask hubby what food they are talking about when I go to a mexican restaurant. He eats it more than I have ever in my life. Hahaha.
> 
> It's funny you ask about traditions. Guatemala should be a synonym for tradition. We are a country that only makes food one day a year because it's that day's food hahaha. For easter we have a blast the whole week with special food you can only find that week :haha: I wouldn't stop with the list. The one that is coming for nov. 1st on All Saints Day is fiambre. There are stories behind food, this one is about a high society lady back in the conquistador time that didn't have a meal for her guests, so she decided to put a bunch of food together and call it Fiambre. :shrug: haha I just know I love it and cried a little last year because I couldn't find all the fresh ingredients like you do in Guatemala. We have a bakery in every neighborhood, we have a creamery for diaries, cheeses and milk, my mom even calls the meat place to have her meat delivered. If the meat place is done with the fresh meat of the day they close their doors, even if it's noon :haha: Of course we have supermarkets, etc but I would only go there if it's super late and an emergency. :haha:
> 
> I remember when hubby first went and I took him to malls, one of the things he told me was that I was going to be so disappointed with the malls in the US... he was in for a big surprise. There are of course beautiful landscapes, lakes, you can see volcanoes all over from the city... but we have a hectic city... lol and like EVERYWHERE, you need to know where to go to stay safe. We aren't living under a rock, at least not where I grew up.
> 
> Oh, and the jungle is 8 hours away in car from where I live.... where all the mayan ruins are.
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_pT8pAAdObA0/SQzVTs39xgI/AAAAAAAAAJU/aRAmFvmfoTw/s400/fiambre2008.JPG A fiambre I found online.Click to expand...


Can you see the drool from here???? That looks delicious!!!!!!! YUM! My dad's side of the family is originally from Portugal and there is one dish that my grandma knows how to make sooooo good. I love when I can visit ... she always makes them for me. Portuguese beans. I would make them myself but lenguesa is not sold here. There are a couple of Mexican markets but lenguesa is not a Mexican thing ... and Portuguese cuisine isn't exactly found here in the south. UGH! I also love lenguesa by itself. YUM! Now I miss my grandma's cooking. lol!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> I'm afraid I did find it very difficult being a new mum & am petrified about the first year this time around. However I try not to tell newly pregnant people about it in detail & if they do want to know, I would stress to them that my experience wasn't typical! I do feel like a bit of a failure when people go on about how wonderful their life is with their newborn though, ormake out like people who found it hard are wrong. I don't think people appreciate how different babies can be, I feel like they think I'm weaker, or not as good as good a mother, or that my expectations were wrong. They weren't. Sone babies are easy, some have their monents & others (as lovely as they turn out) are a bloody nightmare!!!! It actually really upsets me :(

Awww don't!! Eveery baby is different!! My sister with her newborn had such a hard time, dr had to tell her to not give her formula because she would cry all night because of her gasses. I saw how much she suffered and is still adjusting to everything. So I'm actually not expecting anything that does not imply a lot of effort, because babies are all different. I for one, would bet you are an excellent mother and would never think different of that because you had a hard time with a newborn. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woof I have some catching up to do! hahaha


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry the picture isn't too clear. I can never find a good place to take a picture in my house. Everywhere has terrible lighting. 

28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## La Mere

Adorable bump, Sassy!! I absolutely love your shirt too!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Deedee that is so cool that you brought up what they have in Guatemala because your right, I would have never thought that there are American restaurants down there. I wouldn't think jungle, more beautiful landscaping. Do you have any fun traditions or traditional Guatemalan foods that you do?
> 
> I love our group!!! It is so much fun to not only go through this amazing journey but seriously getting a glimpse of the world out there is so much amazing to me!
> 
> I have family in Houston and DH and I really like it there. It is very busy much like here where we are but there are some really beautiful places there. DH and I moved cross country twice. Once when we got married, we moved from Georgia to California to stay with my family and it was an amazing trip then ... then later on we moved from California to Florida. Beautiful trip ... driving through all the different states, seeing the changing landscape is great.
> 
> I have a friend from high school who took a teaching job in Thailand and the pictures she posts are amazing!! She says the food there is incredible and it makes it hard to stay in shape. She recently has posted a picture of her laying with TIGERS!!! She gets to ride elephants ... Just amazing!
> 
> When I first got here people would ask me about mexican food!! :haha: And I find it hilarious when I have to ask hubby what food they are talking about when I go to a mexican restaurant. He eats it more than I have ever in my life. Hahaha.
> 
> It's funny you ask about traditions. Guatemala should be a synonym for tradition. We are a country that only makes food one day a year because it's that day's food hahaha. For easter we have a blast the whole week with special food you can only find that week :haha: I wouldn't stop with the list. The one that is coming for nov. 1st on All Saints Day is fiambre. There are stories behind food, this one is about a high society lady back in the conquistador time that didn't have a meal for her guests, so she decided to put a bunch of food together and call it Fiambre. :shrug: haha I just know I love it and cried a little last year because I couldn't find all the fresh ingredients like you do in Guatemala. We have a bakery in every neighborhood, we have a creamery for diaries, cheeses and milk, my mom even calls the meat place to have her meat delivered. If the meat place is done with the fresh meat of the day they close their doors, even if it's noon :haha: Of course we have supermarkets, etc but I would only go there if it's super late and an emergency. :haha:
> 
> I remember when hubby first went and I took him to malls, one of the things he told me was that I was going to be so disappointed with the malls in the US... he was in for a big surprise. There are of course beautiful landscapes, lakes, you can see volcanoes all over from the city... but we have a hectic city... lol and like EVERYWHERE, you need to know where to go to stay safe. We aren't living under a rock, at least not where I grew up.
> 
> Oh, and the jungle is 8 hours away in car from where I live.... where all the mayan ruins are.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you see the drool from here???? That looks delicious!!!!!!! YUM! My dad's side of the family is originally from Portugal and there is one dish that my grandma knows how to make sooooo good. I love when I can visit ... she always makes them for me. Portuguese beans. I would make them myself but lenguesa is not sold here. There are a couple of Mexican markets but lenguesa is not a Mexican thing ... and Portuguese cuisine isn't exactly found here in the south. UGH! I also love lenguesa by itself. YUM! Now I miss my grandma's cooking. lol!Click to expand...

My mom sometimes speaks to me while she is cooking. :cry: It's sometimes the one time she has all day to squeeze me in her schedule hahahaha. I suffer, suffer, suffer sooo much. So many things I wish I could go to the convenient store one block away and just buy it like I did over there to prepare my dinner :cry: So many dishes only she knows how the freak she makes them even when I try and try. Wuaaa! Seriously, just because I adore my husband with every cell in my body and he is worth it, I'm here. cuz I get so home sick! hahahaha


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> Adorable bump, Sassy!! I absolutely love your shirt too!!

Thanks! I got it at Ross! lol! It's my favorite preggo shirt.


----------



## snowangel187

BlossomJ said:


> Thanks Sassy!
> 
> Just so you all know, DS turned from a nightmare baby to what I would consider a very easy & sensitive toddler :)

Lucky you. I'd say dd is the opposite. Cute little quiet baby to nightmare diva toddler. :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

OMG, I love Ross! I wish i had one near me! It definitely looks great on you, Sassy!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Cute bump ladies and Sassy lovely shirt!

I get to see my little man tomorrow with growth scan plus GTT! One positive one negative but it isn't too bad! My nan and mum and coming with me tomorrow, my nan is 80, has 16 grandchildren and 13 great grandchildren and this will be the first scans she's been too, she is excited, phoned me earlier saying she couldn't wait ;)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Cute bump ladies and Sassy lovely shirt!
> 
> I get to see my little man tomorrow with growth scan plus GTT! One positive one negative but it isn't too bad! My nan and mum and coming with me tomorrow, my nan is 80, has 16 grandchildren and 13 great grandchildren and this will be the first scans she's been too, she is excited, phoned me earlier saying she couldn't wait ;)

Aww, have a great scan hun! Nan sounds like a sweetie! 
My glucose test is in a week and i'm trying to forget about it 'till... next Wednesday LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh that is great Sonia! I'm sure she will really enjoy being there with you! 

I am trying desperately to stay awake today ... this is normally when I lay down to sleep a little but I have an appointment at 3:30 and have to leave by 3. I don't have time to even really get settled in and sleep before I would have to be up and gone. It is so hard to get going after being asleep so I'm fighting my eyes drooping!!! I may need to go out and catch some fresh air for a little while. :sleep::sleep::sleep::haha:


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Oh my goodness, I cannot keep up with you all! I just seem to be so busy between DS & all the general chores & cooking etc!
> 
> You guys are all so sweet! ... and sound like really lovely couples. DH & I met at school too - I think we're so lucky!
> 
> Deedee - sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare. Hope that's the end of it now.
> 
> Ginger - Sorry you're still unwell.
> 
> Beautiful bumps Nikki & Ginger!
> 
> I'm afraid I have no idea about any of the TV programmes you guys are talking about! The highlight of my TV week at the moment is the great british bake off! Which is perhaps a little sad - I just sit there drooling!
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just because I'm up north, but we don't really have many steak houses in my part of England & those we do have tend to be really nice, upmarket places. I definitely don't think steak houses are popular over here. However I'm afraid the fish & chip thing is true! We love fish & chips! We also have a lot of roast dinners, shepherds pie, cottage pie (beef instead of lamb). Up here hotpot is traditional, as is pie with pickled purple cabbage & there are loads of local sweet pastries like Eccles/Chorley cakes (pastry full of raisins), bakewell tarts (almond flavour) etc. Obviously we eat loads of other stuff too though!
> 
> I'm afraid I did find it very difficult being a new mum & am petrified about the first year this time around. However I try not to tell newly pregnant people about it in detail & if they do want to know, I would stress to them that my experience wasn't typical! I do feel like a bit of a failure when people go on about how wonderful their life is with their newborn though, ormake out like people who found it hard are wrong. I don't think people appreciate how different babies can be, I feel like they think I'm weaker, or not as good as good a mother, or that my expectations were wrong. They weren't. Sone babies are easy, some have their monents & others (as lovely as they turn out) are a bloody nightmare!!!! It actually really upsets me :(

I think I've said before about what a nightmare ds was too. I remember after I had returned to work, so ds must have been about 14 months, someone asked me randomly if I was ok, and I just went into an emotional meltdown, they just had to hug me while I sobbed. I think I was still only getting about 4 hours sleep at night. If we had family to support us, it probably would have made it a bit easier, just if they had him for 1 night so we could have slept would have been a God send. Like you though, the toddler years were no problem at all, never had the so called terrible twos! 

As hard as it is for new mums to hear horror stories about birth and babies, it's also equally hard to hear that it's all lovely and the best time, it kind of makes you feel like it must just have been you that simply couldn't cope.

I'm not worried though for this time, it's a different baby and anything can happen. And even if we get another nightmare baby, we survived it once, and we can do it again! 

I think having a child has changed our marriage/relationship. It's not worse than before, just different! 

I have just got a hypnobirthing book today, will see if its any use!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hate that sassy, when your tired but know you don't have enough time to sleep. I'm just in from work and this is the time I have to try and stay awake at least until a decent time I can call bed time, roll on 8/9pm!


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck Sonia, I've got my gtt tomorrow too, and I can't say I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## La Mere

Sonia that's awesome. Your nan sounds so sweet! I wish my Granny had gotten a chance to meet my daughter. :hugs: I hope you have a great scan tomorrow!

I've been bit by the baking bug today! I just put some mint brownies in the oven! I'm hoping they turn out okay, since this is a bit of an experiment!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry ladies havent been inputting anything.. my dog has to go to the emergency room again because her leg is hurt soehow and she is screaming out in pain even when no one is near her.. Just what we need, another vet bill, but i cant stand to just let her go and be in pain :(


----------



## BlossomJ

Ha ha, I was going to say that exact thing LaMere! It's really nice!


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sorry ladies havent been inputting anything.. my dog has to go to the emergency room again because her leg is hurt soehow and she is screaming out in pain even when no one is near her.. Just what we need, another vet bill, but i cant stand to just let her go and be in pain :(

Hope your doggy feels better!


----------



## La Mere

I'm sorry, Nikki! :hugs: I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong and ease her pain. :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

BlossomJ said:


> Ha ha, I was going to say that exact thing LaMere! It's really nice!

Sassy's top that is!...Wow lots of posts right now! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So here is what I've been cooking today 
Homemade chicken and rice soup is on the stove 
Finally my Dough has risen so ill be shaping my homemade donuts then they have to rise again 
Strawberry shortcake almost done and ill try to fit in some peanut butter cookies 

Dh goes from 5 kids then 8 kids I want probably 4 with him since I do have 2 wonderful boys with my ex and I'd really love to have a girl


----------



## La Mere

Lol, great minds think alike, eh, Blossom?


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope your dog is alright Nikki.

Sonia - good luck for tomorrow!

Melly we have the same philosophy as you this time around - it will most likely be very different this time, but we've got through it before & will manage again!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> So here is what I've been cooking today
> Homemade chicken and rice soup is on the stove
> Finally my Dough has risen so ill be shaping my homemade donuts then they have to rise again
> Strawberry shortcake almost done and ill try to fit in some peanut butter cookies
> 
> Dh goes from 5 kids then 8 kids I want probably 4 with him since I do have 2 wonderful boys with my ex and I'd really love to have a girl

I want to live in your house!!! ... Can you send me some donuts?!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikki - hope you're dog is ok.

Melly - good luck for tomorrow, I'm not looking forward to it either it the no breakfast :( and the hanging around but at least my scan will beak the time up


----------



## Kaiecee

Blossom 
I hope they come out cuz with all the steps this recipes was asking it now almost 5 hours


----------



## darkstar

You ladies are making me so hungry!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So, hospital just sent us the "estimate" of how much we have to pay for a vaginal delivery at their facilities. We already had an idea of how much this was (10% on Insurance negotiated price $580 + $300 deductible, because of January just for hospital (we already have Drs payed for that day)), but... they say we have to pay for it before or on the day get admitted. On one side a) I want to have it all settled before we get there, so we don't have to deal with any bureaucratic paper work at all on that day or b) Pay on day, because you never know what kind of emergency could come by and you never know where you can be and at, God don't want it, but could end up in any other hospital without planning it. What would you smart, beautiful, preggo ladies do, or are planning on doing?


----------



## mellywelly

I just realised, if I hadn't mc'd the first time, she would have been due yesterday :hugs:


----------



## prayingforbby

DeedeeBeester said:


> So, hospital just sent us the "estimate" of how much we have to pay for a vaginal delivery at their facilities. We already had an idea of how much this was (10% on Insurance negotiated price $580 + $300 deductible, because of January just for hospital (we already have Drs payed for that day)), but... they say we have to pay for it before or on the day get admitted. On one side a) I want to have it all settled before we get there, so we don't have to deal with any bureaucratic paper work at all on that day or b) Pay on day, because you never know what kind of emergency could come by and you never know where you can be and at, God don't want it, but could end up in any other hospital without planning it. What would you smart, beautiful, preggo ladies do, or are planning on doing?

Are you planning on traveling around your due date? How far is the hospital from you? If you are going to be close to the hospital, then I would prepay just so you don't have the hassel of paperwork. Do they have a reimbursement option if you do prepay and don't deliver there?


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> Blossom
> I hope they come out cuz with all the steps this recipes was asking it now almost 5 hours

Wow, you're sure committed to your baking!

Hope they're as yummy as I'm imagining! :)


----------



## prayingforbby

mellywelly said:


> I just realised, if I hadn't mc'd the first time, she would have been due yesterday :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

prayingforbby said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> So, hospital just sent us the "estimate" of how much we have to pay for a vaginal delivery at their facilities. We already had an idea of how much this was (10% on Insurance negotiated price $580 + $300 deductible, because of January just for hospital (we already have Drs payed for that day)), but... they say we have to pay for it before or on the day get admitted. On one side a) I want to have it all settled before we get there, so we don't have to deal with any bureaucratic paper work at all on that day or b) Pay on day, because you never know what kind of emergency could come by and you never know where you can be and at, God don't want it, but could end up in any other hospital without planning it. What would you smart, beautiful, preggo ladies do, or are planning on doing?
> 
> Are you planning on traveling around your due date? How far is the hospital from you? If you are going to be close to the hospital, then I would prepay just so you don't have the hassel of paperwork. Do they have a reimbursement option if you do prepay and don't deliver there?Click to expand...

I won't be traveling December or January, but I will be out of the Dallas FW area a lot during November. You just never know. I tried calling, guess they are at lunch time, to ask about reimbursement, but even that would be a hassle I would think. Oh, and the hospital is around 20 minutes away from where I am now.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Bug hugs melly x

So I finish work on dec 13 which is the same day as my works Christmas 'do' which is 130 odd miles from my house. I really want to go as want to see everyone (it's a company wide thing) before I go and also my new team will be in place so want to be there. But just a little concerned about 1) how far away it is 2) the drive, if I drive (I'm not up for being a passenger) 3) train may be an option but would have to London Underground it :( and 4) will have to take my notes and bag wouldn't I really? 

I keep thinking I'll just see how I feel but would rather be planned in advance. What do you ladies think?


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw Melly :hugs:

I remember thinking that about my MC'd bean when I was pregnant with DS. Glad this one stuck for you x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Bug hugs melly x
> 
> So I finish work on dec 13 which is the same day as my works Christmas 'do' which is 130 odd miles from my house. I really want to go as want to see everyone (it's a company wide thing) before I go and also my new team will be in place so want to be there. But just a little concerned about 1) how far away it is 2) the drive, if I drive (I'm not up for being a passenger) 3) train may be an option but would have to London Underground it :( and 4) will have to take my notes and bag wouldn't I really?
> 
> I keep thinking I'll just see how I feel but would rather be planned in advance. What do you ladies think?

Oh December and it's inconveniences! It it where to be you driving, would you be driving alone or would somebody be there with you all the way?


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - Could you wait until December, then pay?

Sonia - I'd want to go too, but I do think you'll need your bag/notes so the train may not be practical. Not sure what to suggest as I don't know if I'd want to do such a drive that late on either :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Deedee - Could you wait until December, then pay?
> 
> Sonia - I'd want to go too, but I do think you'll need your bag/notes so the train may not be practical. Not sure what to suggest as I don't know if I'd want to do such a drive that late on either :(

Yeah I guess that's the way to go. Hope Matthew doesn't get here before we pay and if he does, oh well... it's as simple as going with the other option too LOL


----------



## La Mere

mellywelly said:


> I just realised, if I hadn't mc'd the first time, she would have been due yesterday :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - Could you wait until December, then pay?
> 
> Sonia - I'd want to go too, but I do think you'll need your bag/notes so the train may not be practical. Not sure what to suggest as I don't know if I'd want to do such a drive that late on either :(
> 
> Yeah I guess that's the way to go. Hope Matthew doesn't get here before we pay and if he does, oh well... it's as simple as going with the other option too LOLClick to expand...

I'm so glad we don't need to think about that here! I'm hoping to give birth in Cumbria, but if the baby comes early then I could end up having it in any one of three Counties!


----------



## La Mere

I just ate one of my experimental brownies... Mmm takes like a york peppermint pattie lol! :happydance: so glad they came out... Just hope hubby likes them!


----------



## Soniamillie01

If I drive I'll prob have a colleague or two with me, assuming I can still get behind the wheel. My chief exec is a trained midwife although wouldn't want to think about her delivering baby!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - Could you wait until December, then pay?
> 
> Sonia - I'd want to go too, but I do think you'll need your bag/notes so the train may not be practical. Not sure what to suggest as I don't know if I'd want to do such a drive that late on either :(
> 
> Yeah I guess that's the way to go. Hope Matthew doesn't get here before we pay and if he does, oh well... it's as simple as going with the other option too LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad we don't need to think about that here! I'm hoping to give birth in Cumbria, but if the baby comes early then I could end up having it in any one of three Counties!Click to expand...

Hubby's granny was ticked off that we weren't going down there for Christmas. She even tried to guilt trip me saying "some ladies are brave enough to travel, even if it is 4 hours away..." she kept on going that even if they don't have a hospital that near down there, they could always call their midwife for me to have Matthew if it was to happen. I have nothing against midwives (I'd love to have one one day), but I would like it to be one that already knew what my face looked like and what my name was before hand, ya know? LOL I'm staying put near due date to have him here near home.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> If I drive I'll prob have a colleague or two with me, assuming I can still get behind the wheel. My chief exec is a trained midwife although wouldn't want to think about her delivering baby!

That's a hard one Sonia. I guess it all depends on how you feel, it would be easier if you were to be a passenger and not a driver. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

I wouldn't stress about it. They're not going to refuse u treatment if ur not paid up by delivery. Tell them you want to get an actual itemized bill after insurance has paid their part and there's no reason they can't bill you. In the meantime you can save up or set money aside for it. I wouldn't pay based on their estimate, because it'll be a hassle getting any overpayment back. :flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

:munch: I may or may not have just eaten 3/4 of a bag of Trader Joe's White Cheddar Puffs.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - Could you wait until December, then pay?
> 
> Sonia - I'd want to go too, but I do think you'll need your bag/notes so the train may not be practical. Not sure what to suggest as I don't know if I'd want to do such a drive that late on either :(
> 
> Yeah I guess that's the way to go. Hope Matthew doesn't get here before we pay and if he does, oh well... it's as simple as going with the other option too LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad we don't need to think about that here! I'm hoping to give birth in Cumbria, but if the baby comes early then I could end up having it in any one of three Counties!Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby's granny was ticked off that we weren't going down there for Christmas. She even tried to guilt trip me saying "some ladies are brave enough to travel, even if it is 4 hours away..." she kept on going that even if they don't have a hospital that near down there, they could always call their midwife for me to have Matthew if it was to happen. I have nothing against midwives (I'd love to have one one day), but I would like it to be one that already knew what my face looked like and what my name was before hand, ya know? LOL I'm staying put near due date to have him here near home.Click to expand...

That's totally your choice and they shouldn't try to guilt trip you into traveling so near your due date. The only reason I did the christmas before Rayven was born is because she was due in Feb.! I'm definitely staying put the nearer I get to my due date... Of course any where I would want to go is about a two to three day trip!

I am so glad Rayven is taking a nap right now... Hopefully she will stay awake so her daddy will get to see her when he gets home this evening. He was really disappointed that I had already put her to bed before he got home yesterday. Just wish I could take a nap.. But I am going to kick back and watch Sense & Sensibility!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. Think ill see how I feel nearer the time. X


----------



## La Mere

Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid


----------



## Kaiecee

It must be really hard to have to pay delivery of a lo im happy no matter what happens I don't have to pay or have Insurence for that reason I feel like it adds more stress for nothing. 

I'm watching ricki lake this goes more towards anyone having a little boy but are u against or for circumsision?


----------



## Kaiecee

Oh btw my donuts were sooo good worth the 5 hours lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid

Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - Enjoy the film. Hope you have tissues! In relation to your question about killing the thread, I don't think you should worry... Think it just depends what everyone is doing & whether they've gone offline. Sometimes I mean to post a reply, but then by the time I get a chance (what with DS & appointments etc) everything has moved on! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...

I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee - yum yum!

I never really thought about circumcision. I don't think it's as common in the UK unless it's for cultural or religious reasons & I don't really know the pros & cons.... My dad recently mentioned out of the blue that he was circumcised... just laughed, changed the subject & tried to put that picture out of my head!

Is it something you've decided about?


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> La Mere - Enjoy the film. Hope you have tissues! In relation to your question about killing the thread, I don't think you should worry... Think it just depends what everyone is doing & whether they've gone offline. Sometimes I mean to post a reply, but then by the time I get a chance (what with DS & appointments etc) everything has moved on! :hugs:

Thank you, Blossom! :hugs: you girls have made me feel better.


----------



## Lilahbear

I just realised that I don't think I have posted a bump picture on here. So here one is - 27 weeks & 4 days. Please excuse the grubby mirror!
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## La Mere

If we have a boy, we will have him curcumcised. A lot of people would probably think me a horrible mom for wanting to have my boy curcumcised.

Adorable bump, Lilah!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We are circumcising. Daddy's call on that one.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!Click to expand...

Haha, sweetie, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

this baby is moving soooo much lately!!!! I can feel him under my ribs and all the way down to my pubic area!!!!! My whole belly moves! Its crazY!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

La Mere said:


> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid

I feel the same way too sometimes, but i think its hard for everyone to respond all the time lol...sometimes its just too long of catching up on threads to go thru everything! Lol... I dont take it personal lol..plus..theres a lot of discussions going on at once! Still adore all u ladies :)


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sweetie, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thank you, DeeDee! :hugs:

curcumcising is actually a very sensitive subject. Alot of people think its cruel... But hubby is curcumcised and says he doesn't remember a thing about it.


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> I feel the same way too sometimes, but i think its hard for everyone to respond all the time lol...sometimes its just too long of catching up on threads to go thru everything! Lol... I dont take it personal lol..plus..theres a lot of discussions going on at once! Still adore all u ladies :)Click to expand...

Thats true, Nikki. Thanks :hugs: love all you girls!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sweetie, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thank you, DeeDee! :hugs:
> 
> curcumcising is actually a very sensitive subject. Alot of people think its cruel... But hubby is curcumcised and says he doesn't remember a thing about it.Click to expand...

I think that in the long run it has more benefits... when Dr explained it hubby was determined to yes and yes, and yes. He also is circumcised so :shrug: haha


----------



## Lillian33

Definitely feel that too LaMere - especially being in a completely different time zone!!!

Such lovely bumps Sassy, La Mere and Lilah, I love seeing us all grow :flower:

Big :hugs: for your angel Melly.

Sonia I think you will definitely have to wait until closer to your xmas party to decide, you might be feeling amazing (fingers crossed) and go with no problems at all. 

Deedee thanks for that scrumptious picture and Kaiecee for sharing all the treats youre backing, so delicious I want lunch now and it's only 10.40am - plus I have my GTT test today so no food for me waaaa!! I can dream though ha ha!

Nearly the weekend woohoo!! xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ooops, sorry Lillian. How awful on a day you can't eat!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am laying here on the sofa relaxing after an active day and I feel like my heart rate is up. It's not the first time I have noticed my strong pulses and heart rate. My resting HR is 96 bpm. I have no symptoms of preeclampsia. From what I read, this increase in HR is secondary to increased circulating blood volume. 

Just curious, do you know what your resting HRs are?


----------



## BlossomJ

I just checked mine Ditty & it's 78. Not really sure what it should be though? I know my last blood pressure check was 108 over 50, but again I don't know what that means!


----------



## BlossomJ

Ditty -I just read that your resting heart rate typically increases between 10-20 bpm during pregnancy, so I don't think yours is too much of a worry x


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! Just caught up ... I go away for an appointment and I miss 6 pages. :haha: 

Doctors appt went really good. They did check me as I've been having watery discharge and for the last two days I've been very crampy but they said all was fine. She measured and said it was perfect. She also my glucose test was fine and my blood work looked great. Then she tried to get the heartbeat and Chloe kept rolling away from the machine. :haha: We did finally get to hear it but she was fighting the doctor. They did make sure I was resting enough and drinking water as they have me on a preterm labor watch because of all the braxton hicks I've been having. I think my blood pressure was at a good level. She didn't really tell me but I heard something over 70. lol! So I know that part is good. I'm so glad everything is going along good. 

Betheney - DH loved hearing about all you told me about Australia. He thought is was crazy that there is Elvis memorabilia in your steak houses. He couldn't believe that Fosters really isn't as Australian as they play on the commercials. lol! 

Kaicee seriously with all this cooking I'm coming to your house. :haha::haha::haha: I bet the donuts were delicious!!! I'm glad they worked out after all that time. I'm off to eat some delicious cilantro lime chicken tacos and fideo. Sooooo hungry!


----------



## Kaiecee

With my first 2 boys dad wasn't circumcised so I left it up to him so we didn't now dh isn't circumcised but I did look into it and I was watching ricki lake so what one dr. Said was if people knew exactly how to take care of an intact penis then he will have no more problems than a circumcised one so I think we're going with no circumcised just like daddy but I don't think doing it is bad either it's just a choice but I have a hard time watching my kids get vaccinated I couldn't watch that being done and again it's just my choice not saying that if u decided to do it it's wrong


----------



## Lillian33

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ooops, sorry Lillian. How awful on a day you can't eat!

Ha ha dont be silly, im happy just looking at this point, give me another hour and ill be chewing on the chairs at the hospital ha ha ha!


----------



## Betheney

La Mere - Thanks for your earlier compliments on my bump pics!!

As for people not replying once you post, i honestly think it's just coincidence. I have never avoided a specific persons posts. I do avoid certain topics though, i avoid the ones that i disagree with and don't have anything positive to say. I don't want to cause conflict or an argument, especially in a thread where we're all going to be hanging around for a while, it's just better to keep the peace and keep my opinions to myself. I also feel alot of the time i come across as a know it all because i have already done this once before, so even sometimes when i know i could probably reply i think "oh they don't want to hear me say yet AGAIN how i did with Eva" so i randomly avoid some convos just so i don't come across as a know it all, all the time. But i don't choose a specific persons or anything just if i've already posted alot that day i think "oh they don't want to know what i have to say, i've talked too much already" lol. You also have to remember with all of us in different countries alot of the topics don't apply. I couldn't really join the topic about 'The debate' in the US the other day, or various health care topics from different countries. Quite alot of topics come up that don't really apply to me because i live in Australia.

In the early thread days i found no one commented on my bump pics or even "thanked" them. I was paranoid for weeks that you all hated me. Now i get lots of lovely compliments and i realise i was probably just being a bit paranoid.

I didn't even see you asking about circumcision, so didn't avoid that topic intentionally, although TBH i probably would have. lol

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sweetie, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thank you, DeeDee! :hugs:
> 
> curcumcising is actually a very sensitive subject. Alot of people think its cruel... But hubby is curcumcised and says he doesn't remember a thing about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that in the long run it has more benefits... when Dr explained it hubby was determined to yes and yes, and yes. He also is circumcised so :shrug: hahaClick to expand...


I will just throw my 2cents in on the circumcision convo. I know a man who was not circumcised an as an adult he felt maybe he should "be like everybody else" so as an adult he was circumcised and he says he has less sensitivity and sex doesn't feel the same. It's not as enjoyable. Tho I don't necessarily want to think about my kids having sex ever :haha: I also don't want to do anything that may affect their experience. :shrug: I know they've done it for years etc there are more and more people deciding against it. Anyways. I don't judge what others do or don't do just thought I'd share the personal experience and info my friend had shared being on both sides of circumcision. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I had my 28 week apt yesterday. So happy that our little man's kidneys are no longer dilated! :happydance:

We've had both of our family baby showers now. I completely understand some of you checking out your registry online and getting worried when things weren't purchased. Some of our Target things didn't get registered as being purchased (even when purchased by the same person). Don't fret. You'll get your items. Lots of my family bought the items and didn't scan the registry bar. FYI: We did not want to wait a month from our due date to get the 10% (or whatever %) coupon from Target. We just bought our crib on the website and DH found a 10% coupon code online. We paid for all but $13 of the crib with gift cards and then used my Target RedCard for the $13 balance. The Target card gave us free shipping and took an additional 5% off our entire order! So you don't necessarily have to wait to get stuff. Although, wait for those gift cards! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Just want to post something a little humorous .... My cousin is due a month before me and when they did her ultrasound, there was only a doctor in there to do it and not a tech ... the doctor thought she saw little boy bits but said we will send you for an official one with a tech. The tech couldn't see because the baby had its legs closed ... so they did an ultrasound today .... what she has been calling a boy is actually a girl! :haha: She said her and the doctor were so sure they saw what looked like boy bits. hahaha! Guess you can never be too sure. hahahaha!


----------



## Kaiecee

I read that if u try pulling the skin back on a boy too early that's what causes the
Problems later in life


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sweetie, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thank you, DeeDee! :hugs:
> 
> curcumcising is actually a very sensitive subject. Alot of people think its cruel... But hubby is curcumcised and says he doesn't remember a thing about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that in the long run it has more benefits... when Dr explained it hubby was determined to yes and yes, and yes. He also is circumcised so :shrug: hahaClick to expand...

:haha: I was kinda thinking he was, but didn't want to ask. :blush: I've done a lot of reading on it and know several men who are and they don't feel negative about it.



Lillian33 said:


> Definitely feel that too LaMere - especially being in a completely different time zone!!!
> 
> Such lovely bumps Sassy, La Mere and Lilah, I love seeing us all grow :flower:
> 
> Big :hugs: for your angel Melly.
> 
> Sonia I think you will definitely have to wait until closer to your xmas party to decide, you might be feeling amazing (fingers crossed) and go with no problems at all.
> 
> Deedee thanks for that scrumptious picture and Kaiecee for sharing all the treats youre backing, so delicious I want lunch now and it's only 10.40am - plus I have my GTT test today so no food for me waaaa!! I can dream though ha ha!
> 
> Nearly the weekend woohoo!! xxx

Thank you, Lillian! It is kinda hard when we are all over the world!! But that's what makes me love this group so much!



DittyByrd said:


> I am laying here on the sofa relaxing after an active day and I feel like my heart rate is up. It's not the first time I have noticed my strong pulses and heart rate. My resting HR is 96 bpm. I have no symptoms of preeclampsia. From what I read, this increase in HR is secondary to increased circulating blood volume.
> 
> Just curious, do you know what your resting HRs are?

Mine's usually about 85-95. 



Betheney said:


> La Mere - Thanks for your earlier compliments on my bump pics!!
> 
> As for people not replying once you post, i honestly think it's just coincidence. I have never avoided a specific persons posts. I do avoid certain topics though, i avoid the ones that i disagree with and don't have anything positive to say. I don't want to cause conflict or an argument, especially in a thread where we're all going to be hanging around for a while, it's just better to keep the peace and keep my opinions to myself. I also feel alot of the time i come across as a know it all because i have already done this once before, so even sometimes when i know i could probably reply i think "oh they don't want to hear me say yet AGAIN how i did with Eva" so i randomly avoid some convos just so i don't come across as a know it all, all the time. But i don't choose a specific persons or anything just if i've already posted alot that day i think "oh they don't want to know what i have to say, i've talked too much already" lol. You also have to remember with all of us in different countries alot of the topics don't apply. I couldn't really join the topic about 'The debate' in the US the other day, or various health care topics from different countries. Quite alot of topics come up that don't really apply to me because i live in Australia.
> 
> In the early thread days i found no one commented on my bump pics or even "thanked" them. I was paranoid for weeks that you all hated me. Now i get lots of lovely compliments and i realise i was probably just being a bit paranoid.
> 
> I didn't even see you asking about circumcision, so didn't avoid that topic intentionally, although TBH i probably would have. lol
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

You're very welcome and thank you for your post. Its hard remember how far apart some of us are sometimes. We just all seem so close! I really appreciate your reply, though! I guess I was just paranoid and thinking I was like you said, talking too much and trying not to sound like I know it all or know best. 

I didn't take that big a part in the discussion about the debates either. And I live in the US! :haha: Kinda sad though, I didn't even feel they were worth watching.

The last thing I want to do, is make any of you girls uncomfortable! :hugs: I think Kaiecee first started off the circumcision convo. But as it's sort of a personal topic, I wanted to comment.



snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Odd question.. Does anyone ever feel like when they post in a thread on here.. You kind of kill it? Lol i've felt this way a bit in this thread.. Times when its so busy then I post and it all goes quiet.. :wacko: maybe i'm just being paranoid
> 
> Haha, it just happens. I've felt it too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad its not just me that feels that way! :haha: I thought there was something wrong with me! :hugs: you can always cheer me up, DeeDee!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sweetie, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thank you, DeeDee! :hugs:
> 
> curcumcising is actually a very sensitive subject. Alot of people think its cruel... But hubby is curcumcised and says he doesn't remember a thing about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that in the long run it has more benefits... when Dr explained it hubby was determined to yes and yes, and yes. He also is circumcised so :shrug: hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I will just throw my 2cents in on the circumcision convo. I know a man who was not circumcised an as an adult he felt maybe he should "be like everybody else" so as an adult he was circumcised and he says he has less sensitivity and sex doesn't feel the same. It's not as enjoyable. Tho I don't necessarily want to think about my kids having sex ever :haha: I also don't want to do anything that may affect their experience. :shrug: I know they've done it for years etc there are more and more people deciding against it. Anyways. I don't judge what others do or don't do just thought I'd share the personal experience and info my friend had shared being on both sides of circumcision. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, I totally agree that it's not the right choice for everyone and never want to try to force my views on anyone. I've heard the lack of sensitivity and that sex wasn't as enjoyable. But I've also heard from several men who are, including my hubby, that it is sometimes very sensitive and almost too intense to stand. I can understand how for an adult who had sex all his life with his foreskin, how it would be different. :shrug: I appreciate your reply and thoughts on the topic. I think its great how we can talk about just about anything and we don't get offended.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

When do stretch marks start tocome?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I hope I don't get any but for all of my boys I got them almost the last month of pregnancy 

Has anyone got that dark line up there belly right above belly button?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No line for me, im very white though lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too being Irish and all :)


----------



## La Mere

No, my linea nigra hasn't appeared yet lol I didn't really get it too much with Rayven either though. 

Nikki- as for stretch marks, I only even got them on my breasts when my milk came in. I know that doesn't help much. But I think the women who get them get them mostly in the end of the 2nd tri and in the 3rd tri. :shrug: But please don't quote me on that :haha:


----------



## Betheney

I think I got stretchers with Eva about now. But they really exploded in the last month or 2.

the Linea Nigra kaiecee? I've never gotten it.

My hubby is circumcised and he likes it and I like it. But we agreed we wouldn't do it to our son. It's also very different each generation. There were more circumcised than not in Australia in the early1980's. Now it's the opposite. I'm not saying go with the majority. Just that attitudes, knowledge and information change over time.


----------



## Betheney

La Mere how are the home birth plans? all set to go? are you going to have a pool?


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> I think I got stretchers with Eva about now. But they really exploded in the last month or 2.
> 
> the Linea Nigra kaiecee? I've never gotten it.
> 
> My hubby is circumcised and he likes it and I like it. But we agreed we wouldn't do it to our son. It's also very different each generation. There were more circumcised than not in Australia in the early1980's. Now it's the opposite. I'm not saying go with the majority. Just that attitudes, knowledge and information change over time.

Yeah that's the line I was talking about with my 2 other pregnancies I had it by now I thought maybe I won't get it 


And it's more of a man thing I think nowadays about circumsision my dh isn't and says its important lo isn't so ill go with his wishes :) but again no wrong answers in this convo everyone is different :)


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Well I hope I don't get any but for all of my boys I got them almost the last month of pregnancy
> 
> Has anyone got that dark line up there belly right above belly button?

No dark line yet, but my belly button resembles the grand canyon. :rofl: so huge!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> When do stretch marks start tocome?!

Last pregnancy I had zero until my last week I pregnancy when I got a couple little ones. Some people are not so lucky and start getting them midway or earlier from their boobs to their thighs. So far this pregnancy I haven't noticed any new ones, but I feel like a big growth spurt is coming on. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Snow
Lol I'm just hoping not to get the bellybutton that pops out


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere how are the home birth plans? all set to go? are you going to have a pool?

The plans are going great. I've got most everything I need, except something to go over the bed. :haha: I need to get some more chux pads and a few small things but have all my essentials! :happydance: No, I won't be having a pool this time, I had a pool with Rayven an I kind of feel it hindered me more than helped me. I will get in the shower if I can, but will be laboring for the most part in my bed.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel my belly is just sooooo tight from stretching .....my best friend had stretch marks at 24 weeks and they were horrible i felt so bad forher, but she is short which i think contributed to it! 

Ellas gone crazy tonight!! Rolling everywhere!


----------



## La Mere

Lol, mine popped with Rayven so I am sure it will pop with this one! It hasn't popped yet, but I think it will soon :haha: I'm gonna be a turkey! :rofl:

Nikki- How short is she? I'm 5' 0" and barely got any.


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> Snow
> Lol I'm just hoping not to get the bellybutton that pops out

why dont you like them :-( all my bump pics show a very prominent popped out belly button.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I feel my belly is just sooooo tight from stretching .....

I hope I don't get more than what I have from last pregnancy. But my skin doesn't even feel remotely tight yet. So hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Shes about 5'0 too! Maybe she was justunlucky :(

Ahhh beth i really hopei dnt get em, they dnt run in my fam tho!


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Snow
> Lol I'm just hoping not to get the bellybutton that pops out
> 
> why dont you like them :-( all my bump pics show a very prominent popped out belly button.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I feel my belly is just sooooo tight from stretching .....Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I don't get more than what I have from last pregnancy. But my skin doesn't even feel remotely tight yet. So hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...

U know I never really noticed that u did but ur pics are so cute I'm a little heavier so I feel like it looks weird on me but mine never really popped


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> La Mere how are the home birth plans? all set to go? are you going to have a pool?
> 
> The plans are going great. I've got most everything I need, except something to go over the bed. :haha: I need to get some more chux pads and a few small things but have all my essentials! :happydance: No, I won't be having a pool this time, I had a pool with Rayven an I kind of feel it hindered me more than helped me. I will get in the shower if I can, but will be laboring for the most part in my bed.Click to expand...

And u do this all without medication? I envy u I couldn't deal with that pain ur much stronger than me


----------



## La Mere

Hmm, maybe they run in her family. Of course, I don't get very big at all. Though I am bigger so far this time around!!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> La Mere how are the home birth plans? all set to go? are you going to have a pool?
> 
> The plans are going great. I've got most everything I need, except something to go over the bed. :haha: I need to get some more chux pads and a few small things but have all my essentials! :happydance: No, I won't be having a pool this time, I had a pool with Rayven an I kind of feel it hindered me more than helped me. I will get in the shower if I can, but will be laboring for the most part in my bed.Click to expand...
> 
> And u do this all without medication? I envy u I couldn't deal with that pain ur much stronger than meClick to expand...

Yep, I will. I did without with my daughter as well. Thank you for saying that. (Betheney, I'm gonna be one of those women :haha:) It wasn't nearly as bad as i had prepared myself for.. I am by no means saying it didn't hurt at all, Lord it did..Just not so bad I felt I needed to be medicated.


----------



## ARuppe716

I definitely have stretch marks... But I also feel like I popped pretty early and look further along than I am. I always think of a picture on Facebook someone posted of a woman with stretch marks that said, "this tiger earned her stripes"... Makes me feel like a warrior mommy!!

As far as circumcision goes, DH is calling the shots and votes yes.


----------



## Kaiecee

La mere
Like I said before u are a much stronger person than me I cry at the epidural needle lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> I definitely have stretch marks... But I also feel like I popped pretty early and look further along than I am. I always think of a picture on Facebook someone posted of a woman with stretch marks that said, "this tiger earned her stripes"... Makes me feel like a warrior mommy!!
> 
> As far as circumcision goes, DH is calling the shots and votes yes.

I just loved this whole post! :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Forgot to update u ladies earlier...my little pup tore ligaments in her hip and back while running so the vet injected her with pain meds and shes a brand new pup! Shes also on some pill pain meds starting tomorrow! She should be back. To normal in a few weeks :) the vet said no running, no playing, no climbing, and lots and lots of babying and puppy love ... Just glad no broken bones or dislocations! Phew!


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy to hear ur puppy is ok :) how did she hurt herself?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My mother came over and gets excited when she sees her and started chasing her around the coffee table, and when she runs she runs really fast and was going around the corner and tore her ligaments in her hip and started squeeling and creaming really loud.. Shes a 6 lb chihuahua so shes realllly fast, but i guess the turn didnt agree with her and she hurt herself! :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

But we let her go for a few days and she just kept crying even when no one was near her and she was so uncomfortable, couldnt sleep... Was shaking... But about 15 mins after they gave her the shot she felt better ..she was kissing me and finally ate something... I just felt so bad for her..shes my baby!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> But we let her go for a few days and she just kept crying even when no one was near her and she was so uncomfortable, couldnt sleep... Was shaking... But about 15 mins after they gave her the shot she felt better ..she was kissing me and finally ate something... I just felt so bad for her..shes my baby!

Glad she is under vet control now, hope she has a speedy recovery! :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just spoke to MIL, november is gonna be one crazy month! I just hope it helps to get december and then Matthew here faster than just being here in the apartment.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry that happened to her I'm happy she's feeling better and hope she's 100% soon


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Your poor baby. I know from experience that torn ligaments are no fun! Give her a cuddle from me :hugs:

I only got stretch marks on the underside of my boobs with DS & that was around two weeks before the birth, so hopefully none this time! I went up about 5 bra sizes though, so pretty understandable!... after I stopped feeding they shrank to smaller than the originally were - I was gutted :(


----------



## BlossomJ

... Hope they don't shrink more this time, there'll be nothing left! :rofl:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks DeeDee!! I think every time I see my stretch marks I'm gonna growl! Hahaha!!

Nikki- sorry about your pup but glad she's doing better!


----------



## Betheney

i think Aphro (our chow chow) had a torn ligament. She could barely walk everytime she got up but once she got going she was fine. She gradually got better over a matter of about 4 weeks. Now she's fine. But she never cried or anything. I had a look at her paws which looked fine. I guess i'll never know


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> But we let her go for a few days and she just kept crying even when no one was near her and she was so uncomfortable, couldnt sleep... Was shaking... But about 15 mins after they gave her the shot she felt better ..she was kissing me and finally ate something... I just felt so bad for her..shes my baby!

glad she is ok!! I have a 6lb chi so I know how nerve wrecking it is!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Omg 28 weeks today!!! Eeeek!!!!


----------



## mummy4boys

Hi, this is my first time posting so I'm a little bit nervous :blush: Don't know why because I'm used to conversations by iMessage, email, FaceTime, etc as my husband works overseas for long periods of time. Anyway, I am already mum to 3 gorgeous boys aged 16, 11 and 6 and excitedly expecting my fourth boy (mine and hubby's first together) so would love to join "the January Jelly Beans'!!! My little munchkin is due on the 2nd Jan and I was told yesterday that they wouldn't let me go a day over my due date, which for me is great news as I have always been late! 

Looking forward to reading posts from other January mummies to be :hi:


----------



## Betheney

hi Mummy4boys

This thread is a great place to be. It moves very quickly. So just jump in wherever and whenever you want.

<3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi munmys4boys !

Welcome! We shared a due date :)
This thread is amazing, all the ladies are fantastic, anything is discussed, pregnant / non-pregnant, rants, happy moments - anything goes!

Happy to welcome another January jellybean x


----------



## Little J

welcome mummy4! 

Well ladies, i wont be on too much as hubby and i are having our little vacation (just going to our cabin and staying home) this weekend and all next week. We are going to our cabin for the weekend til monday to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary (Congrats ahead of time to Nik and Deedee also! 10/15/11 was a great day!) then we will be back to do cermic tile in the kitchen, bathroom and dinning room. Im SUPER excited because I have been waiting forever to get this done!! The doggies are really gunna like the cool tile in summers... so they can lay on it with their bellys and it will cool them off!

Have a great weekend ladies, and i will try and pop on while im out for "vacation"! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

All back from growth scan, will catch up on what I've missed when back. Hope everyone is ok.

All is fine, well ok ish. Baby is measuring ok for head and all measurements etc except tummy which is larger than average, a lot larger but not obvious reasons why, they said all is ok, he just as a big tummy. All is fine. The consultant did say we'll see what happens at 32 week scan and whether to consider c section :( baby is also breach at the moment.

Chat later x


----------



## mummy4boys

Aww thanks ladies I feel welcome already!

Hi Soniamillie01, yes we do share the same due date and by the sounds of it you are in the same boat as me, I also went for a growth scan yesterday. They have estimated his weight to be 3.1 lbs, which is a little over average (sounds huge to me!!). The reason I am classed as high risk is purely down to my age (41), apparently the placenta can deteriorate earlier in more 'mature' mothers, hence my growth scans. My little man seems to be thriving though. Still it's reassuring to know everything is going ok :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snap! My little man was 3lb 6oz, I'm high risk due to my bmi mainly but no probs so far, gtt's all fine, b pressure fine and I've not gained any weight.

Are you in the uk? Can't see on your profile as on my phone :)


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> Snap! My little man was 3lb 6oz, I'm high risk due to my bmi mainly but no probs so far, gtt's all fine, b pressure fine and I've not gained any weight.
> 
> Are you in the uk? Can't see on your profile as on my phone :)

Have they already ruled out gestational diabetes? Sorry if u already have said. I was just wondering if that had to do with baby's size? :flower:


Wow apparently it's too early for me since it's posted in ur comment :rofl:
I did have a friend who passed her gd test and then later failed. Might be worth asking about again?


----------



## JCh

Any US/ Canadian mommas - Motherhood Maternity has a good "nursing" deal on right now for buy 3 and get 1 free on nursing tops, bras, sleepwear and accessories until the end of the month - going shopping in the US with my mom on Monday :) So excited!


----------



## mellywelly

Been for my gtt today, luckily they gave me a bottle of lucazade and nothing horrible to drink! At least I got to sit and read my hypnobirthing book. Apparently if I relax and breath and think of a rose opening I won't feel any pain, and the baby just pops out without even pushing lol, not that I'm in the slightest bit sceptical!

As for circumcision, dh is ds isn't. If this one is a boy it won't be either. Dh said his scar is very sensitive though 

Sonia, glad scan went well, maybe baby just had wind lol 

Welcome mumny4! Can't believe they won't let you go over! You're not that old, I'm 38 and my age hasn't come into it. I'm only allowed to go 10 days over but thats because I've had a previous c section.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi snow. Yes all gtt's have been fine, had one at 12 weeks, one at 24 and one today, first two passed with flying colours, second set of bloods both lower than first which they were somewhat surprised at, hoping this third test is ok. They did say about GTT when I had my scan and said it could just be that his measurements will even out in time. Looking at my 21 week scan notes his tummy measurement was in the 95 pet centile albeit over average. 

Measurements were

Head circumference - 274mm (192mm at 21 wk) 
Abdominal circumference - 266mm (163mm at 21 wk)
Femur length - 55mm (36mm at 21 wk)
Weight - 3lb 7oz approx, 1547g (15oz at 21 wk, 424g)

The consultant said all measurements are fine and whilst tummy is measuring larger, weight is just on cusp on top per centile. He mentioned that they'll keep an eye on it at next scan, 32 weeks where I will also be booked to see the anaestitist (sp?) team re spinal pain relief options and said we'll go from there. I've not gained any weight. He said if looking like 4.5kg + which is about 9.5-10lb then we should consider c section before edd.

I'm feeling a little mixed emotion about it. I know I was more at risk if you like of having a larger baby but just seems odd how I've not gained weight but baby is bigger. I know that obviously can happen but just seems strange. One thing I didn't want was a huge baby and don't get me wrong I'll love any baby as I would another but I don't want people saying oh isn't he big like his mummy :(


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi snow. Yes all gtt's have been fine, had one at 12 weeks, one at 24 and one today, first two passed with flying colours, second set of bloods both lower than first which they were somewhat surprised at, hoping this third test is ok. They did say about GTT when I had my scan and said it could just be that his measurements will even out in time. Looking at my 21 week scan notes his tummy measurement was in the 95 pet centile albeit over average.
> 
> Measurements were
> 
> Head circumference - 274mm (192mm at 21 wk)
> Abdominal circumference - 266mm (163mm at 21 wk)
> Femur length - 55mm (36mm at 21 wk)
> Weight - 3lb 7oz approx, 1547g (15oz at 21 wk, 424g)
> 
> The consultant said all measurements are fine and whilst tummy is measuring larger, weight is just on cusp on top per centile. He mentioned that they'll keep an eye on it at next scan, 32 weeks where I will also be booked to see the anaestitist (sp?) team re spinal pain relief options and said we'll go from there. I've not gained any weight. He said if looking like 4.5kg + which is about 9.5-10lb then we should consider c section before edd.
> 
> I'm feeling a little mixed emotion about it. I know I was more at risk if you like of having a larger baby but just seems odd how I've not gained weight but baby is bigger. I know that obviously can happen but just seems strange. One thing I didn't want was a huge baby and don't get me wrong I'll love any baby as I would another but I don't want people saying oh isn't he big like his mummy :(

oh you poor thing :-( I don't think anyone will think that. I didn't even think maternal weight held that much significance to baby weight. I know big ladies who gave birth to little babies and little ladies who gave birth to big babies (Miranda Kerr). I've never associated a big baby with a big mummy. But I know tall ladies have big babies so I do make that connection easily.

Plus a lot of small babies when born get really fat really quickly especially if they're formula fed. So you could give birth to a little baby and find yourself holding a big baby in as little as 1 month. lol

don't let it upset you.

My mum gave birth naturally to a 10lb baby and everyone looks back so fondly at his size. Everyone used to say how incredibly adorable he was.

Eva was a skinny baby after about 4 months of age. I was very conscious of her size. you'd be surprised how many times people would say "oh I love a fat baby with little fat rolls" it's true people LOVE fat chubby babies and you must admit they are adorable. No one loves the skinny baby with no meat on them whose ribs you can see. all I ever got was "oh dear, was she prem?" or "the wee thing, is she sickly?" also when they decide to go on a feeding hiatus it's very scary because they have no body fat to fall back on. Big babies have all that safety weight!!! haha. When people say things like "if she won't eat just stop giving her food until the next meal" and it's like "WE CAN'T AFFORD TO DO THAT!!!"

Eva's small size makes me so sad sometimes, I really struggle to talk about it :-(


----------



## Kaiecee

Mummy4boys

Welcome this is a great group of women I see u have 3 boys and expecting another that must be a busy house :) ill be having my 3rd boy hoping for a girl soon lol

Littlej

Hope u have fun enjoy ur time off :)


----------



## Kaiecee

My boys were chubby but I find a lot of girls tend to be smaller and not so chubby like boys dh doesn't want a chubby baby like I had with ex but I think it's so cute


----------



## mellywelly

Try not to let it get to you Sonia, everything could change by your next scan. I'm being really thick here, but I presume the graphs we got at the 20 week scans showed the different bits they measured, but each one just had initials and not the actual title of which is for what. How do I decode it?


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies! Welcome mummy4boys! I think you'll really like the ladies here! Great group we have. 

Doing some cleaning today but Chloe is making me so tired. DD is also feeling under the weather. I think it is because she is really tired though. She woke up at 3am soaking wet and I had to get her showered and put her in our bed. She didn't get back to sleep until 6am and then woke up right before 9. I think she'll be taking a long nap today and hopefully she will be feeling better. I hate to see her so .... still. lol! 

Glad that it is Friday and DH doesn't have to get up at 5am tomorrow!!! I hate that alarm clock! :haha: 

Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Little J

sonia- my little guy isnt small either. my 20 week anatomy scan showed he mesured in 98th percecntile for growth and was weighing in at 15 oz. when the "average" at 20 weeks is 9oz. My Dr. just said he is a big baby and didnt have too much worries. Iv only gained 2.5 lbs this whole pregnancy even tho he weighed 1 lb 4 weeks ago. Sometimes things are just odd?

thus far my urine prescreens seem free of sugar or having no signs of GD but my next apt. i will be having my GD test. 

How is your belly measuring? My uterus is measuring 1 week ahead and thats how it has been consitantly

My Dr. said they would watch me as I get closer to my due date to make sure the baby doesnt get TOO big, but she said she has delviered a 11 lb baby vaginally before, so im a bit afraid she thinks im willing to do that. OUCH!


----------



## mellywelly

Had my flu jab today, omg I can't believe how much my arm hurts!


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La mere
> Like I said before u are a much stronger person than me I cry at the epidural needle lol

:hugs: Thanks, Kaiecee! You're very sweet to say that.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Forgot to update u ladies earlier...my little pup tore ligaments in her hip and back while running so the vet injected her with pain meds and shes a brand new pup! Shes also on some pill pain meds starting tomorrow! She should be back. To normal in a few weeks :) the vet said no running, no playing, no climbing, and lots and lots of babying and puppy love ... Just glad no broken bones or dislocations! Phew!

Glad your pup got some relief and that she is eating and acting herself again. Hope she is back to 100% and zooming around again soon! :hugs:



mummy4boys said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting so I'm a little bit nervous :blush: Don't know why because I'm used to conversations by iMessage, email, FaceTime, etc as my husband works overseas for long periods of time. Anyway, I am already mum to 3 gorgeous boys aged 16, 11 and 6 and excitedly expecting my fourth boy (mine and hubby's first together) so would love to join "the January Jelly Beans'!!! My little munchkin is due on the 2nd Jan and I was told yesterday that they wouldn't let me go a day over my due date, which for me is great news as I have always been late!
> 
> Looking forward to reading posts from other January mummies to be :hi:

Welcome, Mummy! This is a wonderful group of ladies here! And we're always here when you need and ear or a shoulder! Glad to have another January Jellybean join!



Little J said:


> welcome mummy4!
> 
> Well ladies, i wont be on too much as hubby and i are having our little vacation (just going to our cabin and staying home) this weekend and all next week. We are going to our cabin for the weekend til monday to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary (Congrats ahead of time to Nik and Deedee also! 10/15/11 was a great day!) then we will be back to do cermic tile in the kitchen, bathroom and dinning room. Im SUPER excited because I have been waiting forever to get this done!! The doggies are really gunna like the cool tile in summers... so they can lay on it with their bellys and it will cool them off!
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies, and i will try and pop on while im out for "vacation"! :happydance:

Happy anniversary, Little J! Hope you have a great weekend celebrating!!

Nikki & DeeDee- Happy anniversary to you and your hubby's as well! Hope y'all have a great time celebrating too!



Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> All back from growth scan, will catch up on what I've missed when back. Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> All is fine, well ok ish. Baby is measuring ok for head and all measurements etc except tummy which is larger than average, a lot larger but not obvious reasons why, they said all is ok, he just as a big tummy. All is fine. The consultant did say we'll see what happens at 32 week scan and whether to consider c section :( baby is also breach at the moment.
> 
> Chat later x

:hugs: Try not to stress yourself too much, Sonia. I am sure things will be fine. And as for people saying he's big like his mummy... Don't worry about that. If they feel the need to be nasty, it is all their problem. And like Betheney said, people love chubby little ones! Rayven is very petite and skinny, but so am I am so is hubby! Though she did chunk out for a couple months, then dropped it. 




Betheney said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi snow. Yes all gtt's have been fine, had one at 12 weeks, one at 24 and one today, first two passed with flying colours, second set of bloods both lower than first which they were somewhat surprised at, hoping this third test is ok. They did say about GTT when I had my scan and said it could just be that his measurements will even out in time. Looking at my 21 week scan notes his tummy measurement was in the 95 pet centile albeit over average.
> 
> Measurements were
> 
> Head circumference - 274mm (192mm at 21 wk)
> Abdominal circumference - 266mm (163mm at 21 wk)
> Femur length - 55mm (36mm at 21 wk)
> Weight - 3lb 7oz approx, 1547g (15oz at 21 wk, 424g)
> 
> The consultant said all measurements are fine and whilst tummy is measuring larger, weight is just on cusp on top per centile. He mentioned that they'll keep an eye on it at next scan, 32 weeks where I will also be booked to see the anaestitist (sp?) team re spinal pain relief options and said we'll go from there. I've not gained any weight. He said if looking like 4.5kg + which is about 9.5-10lb then we should consider c section before edd.
> 
> I'm feeling a little mixed emotion about it. I know I was more at risk if you like of having a larger baby but just seems odd how I've not gained weight but baby is bigger. I know that obviously can happen but just seems strange. One thing I didn't want was a huge baby and don't get me wrong I'll love any baby as I would another but I don't want people saying oh isn't he big like his mummy :(
> 
> oh you poor thing :-( I don't think anyone will think that. I didn't even think maternal weight held that much significance to baby weight. I know big ladies who gave birth to little babies and little ladies who gave birth to big babies (Miranda Kerr). I've never associated a big baby with a big mummy. But I know tall ladies have big babies so I do make that connection easily.
> 
> Plus a lot of small babies when born get really fat really quickly especially if they're formula fed. So you could give birth to a little baby and find yourself holding a big baby in as little as 1 month. lol
> 
> don't let it upset you.
> 
> My mum gave birth naturally to a 10lb baby and everyone looks back so fondly at his size. Everyone used to say how incredibly adorable he was.
> 
> Eva was a skinny baby after about 4 months of age. I was very conscious of her size. you'd be surprised how many times people would say "oh I love a fat baby with little fat rolls" it's true people LOVE fat chubby babies and you must admit they are adorable. No one loves the skinny baby with no meat on them whose ribs you can see. all I ever got was "oh dear, was she prem?" or "the wee thing, is she sickly?" also when they decide to go on a feeding hiatus it's very scary because they have no body fat to fall back on. Big babies have all that safety weight!!! haha. When people say things like "if she won't eat just stop giving her food until the next meal" and it's like "WE CAN'T AFFORD TO DO THAT!!!"
> 
> Eva's small size makes me so sad sometimes, I really struggle to talk about it :-(Click to expand...

:hugs: I know what you mean, Betheney. It makes me sad how small Rayven is at times too. She's gonna be tall and skinny like her daddy I am sure of it. I'm very short and petite but have meat on my bones. :shrug: It's the mystery of genetics! :hugs:



:flower: <3 :flower: <3 :flower: <3 :flower: <3 :flower: <3

I'm 27 weeks today!!!! Hello 3rd tri!!!! :happydance: According to the chart on the site I'm a rutabaga!!! It's raining here :( We need it, but it's cold and wet and cold have never mixed very well in my book. Also means Rayven and I are stuck inside!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks as ever ladies, you are all wonderful.
I have STUPIDLY been online and seen what others who have had the same have said and some are saying it could be a sign of Down's syndrome, although my tests showed at low risk (I know there is still a risk), chromes disease and something else.

I'm trying not to worry and putting it down to my bmi and maybe diabetes dependant upon this GTT result. People also saying he could have been laying funny.

Also forgot to say he is breach at mo x


----------



## La Mere

:hugs: I think there is still time for him to spin around. If you're interested you might check out https://www.spinningbabies.com/ and just look up all the info you want on baby spinning techniques. Just try to stay as positive as possible!


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Try not to let it get to you Sonia, everything could change by your next scan. I'm being really thick here, but I presume the graphs we got at the 20 week scans showed the different bits they measured, but each one just had initials and not the actual title of which is for what. How do I decode it?


Hey Hun, if same as my report . . .

HC - head circumference
AC - abdominal circumference 
FL - femur length
TCD - transcerebellar diameter


----------



## Little J

sonia- dont look things up! Itll make you stress more than anything. If your Dr. isnt worried, your fine hun:hugs: especially since the DS testing came back low risk.

We opted out of the quad screening so we didnt get any pre-hint on what our risk was for the baby having DS, but at the anatomy scan, he looked perfect and even though he measured 2 weeks ahead, his measurments were all ahead like that. My Dr. isnt worried at all and I dont think you should be either, your baby is alive and happy, enjoy your pregnancy dont worry about the other things :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Try not to let it get to you Sonia, everything could change by your next scan. I'm being really thick here, but I presume the graphs we got at the 20 week scans showed the different bits they measured, but each one just had initials and not the actual title of which is for what. How do I decode it?
> 
> 
> Hey Hun, if same as my report . . .
> 
> HC - head circumference
> AC - abdominal circumference
> FL - femur length
> TCD - transcerebellar diameterClick to expand...

Thanks Sonia, what is the bottom one? 

I would have thought there would have been other indicators present for downs can't believe that a bit bigger tummy by itself would be an indicator? 

Don't worry about the breech either, it's still very early and baby may not drop head first until right at the end.


----------



## mellywelly

Has anyone else started snoring since being pregnant? Dh has been waking me up to get me to roll over as I'm so bad, last night he told me I was as noisy as his dad, and we joke that he can make plaster fall off a wall!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks as ever ladies, you are all wonderful.
> I have STUPIDLY been online and seen what others who have had the same have said and some are saying it could be a sign of Down's syndrome, although my tests showed at low risk (I know there is still a risk), chromes disease and something else.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry and putting it down to my bmi and maybe diabetes dependant upon this GTT result. People also saying he could have been laying funny.
> 
> Also forgot to say he is breach at mo x

Like it's been said. Sorry you are worried, but I'm sure for Down Syndrome they have lots of other measurements they do, starting with the 20 weeks scan and the amount of space or water in their skulls. They would of said something already if that was their worry. :hugs: Try to give it time and try not to worry. :flower:
I don't really understand all the fuzz they have given you about your weight. I am so sure I am bigger than you (from the pics I've seen) and doctor has said nothing about it, I was so expecting it, but nothing. Maybe he is just waiting for my Glucose test to start it :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Has anyone else started snoring since being pregnant? Dh has been waking me up to get me to roll over as I'm so bad, last night he told me I was as noisy as his dad, and we joke that he can make plaster fall off a wall!

I do :haha: It starts as soon as I put my head on the pillow and I can't breath! I've been using 3 ish pillows to keep my head up to be able to sleep, but eventually get comfy and snore LOL I've woken myself up a couple of times during pregnancy hahahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

*MIL RANT ALERT* Do not read if don't wanna read drama! Haha.

Ok, so yesterday we were talking with MIL about when my pains start and calling them with enough time. We were on speaker and hubby heard it all... I said that I was planning on staying home 'till contractions got really close, so I didn't have to be around the hospital too much during my first stage of labor. And she said: "You know, you can go to the hospital, not register and just walk around the hospital until you are ready. You don't want to start pushing while home" I replied:"I would never wait that long. And It would be A LITTLE bit awkward to be randomly walking around the entrance in pain, and hey, what if I feel like screaming, I'd scare a lot of people" THEN SHE STARTED WITH HER CONDESCENDING/COMPARING STUFF: "I never screamed once with all my babies, I didn't think the pain was hard enough to even have to raise my voice, I don't really understand why some ladies make such a big deal with everything." UGH!!!! Yes, I get it!! All her 3 kids were given to her by an angel while she was freaking sleeping and she just said: "Uh, why thank you!" and she had her kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grr! I then went on saying:"Well, maybe not proper screaming, but too uncomfortable for people to see you, I remember my sister with her first one, she raised her voice a little" and then my MIL starting cracking up and said:", really? She haaaad to do it, huh? Weird!" Like my sister was this little wimp! She was in effin labor for 2 whole days! She was in pain, she was in her right to do so! I had to finish it up or I would of said something real bad, so I just said:"Hey, that's why only Chris is going to be in the delivery room, because if I feel the need to scream, I will."

I mean, who is she? Is she really that insecure that needs to belittle everybody else comparing them with her own superwoman powers of not ever feeling pain, or need of knowing because you are in doubt? I know she tries to prove her husband she is the best our there, but man... do it somewhere where it wont affect family ties! This is why she won a spot in the waiting room and not in there with me! 

I really really really hope husband doesn't start with any of the crap he has heard from her and expect little miss sunshine while passing a watermelon threw my vagina! I told my husband yesterday that I know there must be an effort to be calm and find that zone where I'll be okay with pain, but man, knowing me, I'll probably even cuss a little while finding it! 

I just wish she was nice always :( she goes from super nice to super @ss! 
Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - not sure but my book says TCD: Transcerebellar Diameter, A dumb bell shaped area within the back of the head. When abnormally shaped (banana) or absent is generally associated with either a chromosome or/and spina bifida. In the second trimester is the can be numerically equivalent to the number of weeks in pregnancy . At my 21 week scan mine was 22, which if measured to gestational weeks then was 1 week ahead then.

Thanks for all of your comments ladies, I am sure like you have said that if they were worried they would have said something and they would be looking for more than one indicator. I have chatted it over with hubby and he said not to worry.

Please please please do not get me wrong, I will love our baby no matter what and am so grateful to be where we are, but just wanted to be prepared either way really. 

I am so thankful for having all of you ladies here, feel I can talk to you guys about anything.xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

I worked this morning at a new practice for the first time. Lots of introductions, as you might imagine. I mentioned how I was almost in my third trimester and this woman kept staring at me. I said (filling the silence), "Um, yeah, I am almost 27 weeks." She kept looking at me. "Out of 40." LOL. She's like, "Oh, I know. I just didn't realize you were pregnant. Your boobs are so big that they mask your belly." ACK!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here he is ladies x
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).JPG
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3









photo (4).JPG
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Deedee! She sounds like a piece of work! I'm sure she screamed her head off and wants to pretend she is big and bag. Pathetic woman. Sorry you had to listen to her moronic rant!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedee, she sounds like a handful ! Hopefully your DH won't take on board what she is saying, does he say anything about how she goes on?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Deedee, she sounds like a handful ! Hopefully your DH won't take on board what she is saying, does he say anything about how she goes on?

Not really. Sometimes he will just say: I wonder why she does this, or that... but he doesn't really get upset at her. But he doesn't get upset with me when I'm there boiling with rage against her. He tries to just understand. He was absolutely fine with her not being at the delivery room with us, I guess because he knows.


----------



## Kaiecee

What's she looking at ur boobs for anyways lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee
We all have moments like that with our mil or most of us anyways u can't take it toomuch to heart and I know thas hard expecially with all these hormones I know my mil has made me so mad that I've cried after the phone call in frustration u can vent all u want we're here :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Here he is ladies x

They made me sigh, absolutely beautiful! :flower: We are mommies!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is a recall on Kellogg's cereal I'm gonna copy and paste cuz I know some of u have kids that might be eatin it maybe even some of u mommies :

On Friday, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) recalled select packages of Kelloggs&#8217; Fristed Mini-Wheats Bite Size Original and Mini-Wheats Unfrosted Bite Sized. The recall comes due to the possible presence of fragments of flexible metal mesh from a faulty manufacturing part.

Recalled packages include only Frosted Mini-Wheats Bite Size Original and Mini-Wheats Unfrosted Bite Size with the letters KB, AP or FK before or after the Best If Used Before date.

The following packages are included in the recall:

Kellogg&#8217;s Frosted Mini-Wheats Bite Size Original cereal

UPC 3800031829 &#8211; 18-ounce carton with Better if Used Before Dates between APR 01 2013 KB &#8211; SEP 21 2013 KB
UPC 3800073444 &#8211; 18-ounce carton with Better if Used Before Dates between APR 01 2013 KB &#8211; SEP 21 2013 KB
UPC 3800031834 &#8211; 24-ounce carton with Better if Used Before Dates between APR 01 2013 KB &#8211; SEP 21 2013 KB
UPC 3800046954 &#8211; 30-ounce carton with Better if Used Before Dates between APR 01 2013 KB &#8211; SEP 21 2013 KB
UPC 3800031921 &#8211; 70-ounce club store carton with Better if Used Before Dates APR 01 2013 KB &#8211; JUL 29 2013 KB
UPC 3800004961 &#8211; single-serve bowl with Better if Used Before Dates between 04013 KB &#8211; 09213 KB
UPC 3800021993 &#8211; single-serve carton with Better if Used Before Dates between AP 04013 &#8211; AP 09213 or FK 04013 &#8211; FK 09213

Kellogg&#8217;s Mini-Wheats Unfrosted Bite Size cereal

UPC 3800021983 &#8211; single serve carton with Better if Used Before Dates between FK 04013 &#8211; FK 09213
UPC 3800035982 -18-ounce carton with Better if Used Before Dates between APR 01 2013 KB &#8211; SEP 21 2013 KB

If you purchased this cereal should stop eating and discard the packages. For additional information, contact Kelloggs at 800-962-1413 from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. ET, Monday through Friday, or visit Kelloggs.com.


----------



## La Mere

Sonia- He is beautiful!!!

DeeDee- Oh, hun.. I am so sorry you have to deal with her overbearing know it all attitude. Hubby's parents are divorced and he's not very close with his mom, so I don't have to deal with anything much from her... but does an annoying FIL count? :haha: It's good that your hubby doesn't take sides but he should be willing to take a stand against her attitude, especially when she upsets you so much!!!

Kaiecee- Thanks for the post! I actually heard about that this morning before hubby left for work. We listen to a AM talk radio show called Coast to Coast AM and would have heard about it last night, if we stayed up late enough to hear listen to it like we used to. :haha:


----------



## Little J

sonia- he looks happy as a clam! 

i feel like i should be farther along than 24 weeks.... maybe its because i want to meet my little guy so bad! 

one of my friends just delivered her LO 3 weeks early and im jealous she has her baby already, im so impatient!

I forgot to ask the Dr. this at my Apt the other day, but how do they know if the baby is breech or in a "compromising position" without even doing a US to know?

My Dr. said i would only get another US if these were the cases. I just dont know how they can figure that out without looking!

I also just made the rest of my Dr. apts..... December i start going in every 2 weeks and in Jan its every week, but they way the timing falls, i will be going in to see the Dr. 5 times in Jan and even 6 times if he doenst come before my due date! thats crazy!


----------



## La Mere

Little J- They do it by palpitation. Using their hands to determine position, size, weight (approx.), presentation and descent.


----------



## darkstar

OH decided he doesnt like the name choice. We're back to the start again. We can't agree on a name at all. His latest suggestion was Vaughan. Um no. Soooo frustrated.


----------



## La Mere

I'm sorry, darkstar. Lol I kinda like Vaughan actually.. of course, I am a huge Stevie Ray Vaughan fan, course as a Texas girl, how could I not be?! :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Darkstar. I know that is frustrating. Just keep working. The two of you will figure out something. 

LittleJ - I now start going every two weeks. When I was at the doctor yesterday they said ok we will see you in two week. :O :happydance: Not that I want to go that often but it just means that we are getting there!!!! 

Just found out my FIL is on his way to visit! :happydance: He recently graduated from college and just moved 5 hours closer to us. It is still a 3 hour drive but DD will be sooooo excited to see her pawpaw! He talked to her recently on the phone and said he was coming to visit soon and she has been asking. She is about to get up from a nap so she doesn't know yet! :D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...

:hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.Click to expand...

Pregnancy definitely makes you feel like you're crazy, lol. I get annoyed over the weirdest things and cry over the silliest! :haha: porn :haha: what's the movie called? I might have to look it up :haha:

What do you girls think about doing a Secret Santa card/gift swap?? Just curious. I wanted to take part in the one last year but wasn't a member long enough and certainly didn't have enough posts.. lol. I just thought it might be fun to do... what are y'all's thoughts on it?


----------



## BlossomJ

Just caught up on today's posts, but I'm soooo tired I'm going to have to go to bed early... Sorry I haven't joined in today. Goodnight!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy definitely makes you feel like you're crazy, lol. I get annoyed over the weirdest things and cry over the silliest! :haha: porn :haha: what's the movie called? I might have to look it up :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, it got better, no sex for 10 minutes now haha. It's called "Jude" you can find it on Netflix if you have it. It's an adaptation of a novel from Thomas Hardy. Kate Winslet <3 is in it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

La mere , sounds like a good idea to me hun, how does it work? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...

Ive been feeling the same way... I just want to cry... Its like.. I worry about money all the time, and i dont know why because we put money away and we have a savings, i just stress over everything! I wish i didnt care like him... Veerything little thing... Im just like..ugh more money... This sucks... Sometimes we just need a good hug! I feel better most of the time when i cry it out until the next thing comes along... Aghhhh.. Feel better!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy definitely makes you feel like you're crazy, lol. I get annoyed over the weirdest things and cry over the silliest! :haha: porn :haha: what's the movie called? I might have to look it up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it got better, no sex for 10 minutes now haha. It's called "Jude" you can find it on Netflix if you have it. It's an adaptation of a novel from Thomas Hardy. Kate Winslet <3 is in it.Click to expand...

I found it! :haha: I might try to talk hubby into watching it with me :blush:


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> La mere , sounds like a good idea to me hun, how does it work? X

Sonia, I'm not sure exactly since I didn't get to do it last year and I've been looking in santa's grotto for posts about it. I'm not sure if we'd get in trouble for just starting our own in our little group or not.. because I do know they have to run it by the site mods and such. :cry: I think I shall break my heart if we can't do it...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> Ive been feeling the same way... I just want to cry... Its like.. I worry about money all the time, and i dont know why because we put money away and we have a savings, i just stress over everything! I wish i didnt care like him... Veerything little thing... Im just like..ugh more money... This sucks... Sometimes we just need a good hug! I feel better most of the time when i cry it out until the next thing comes along... Aghhhh.. Feel better!Click to expand...

Awww, it's good to know we aren't just randomly losing it and that it will all get better! Thanks hon, feel better too. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy definitely makes you feel like you're crazy, lol. I get annoyed over the weirdest things and cry over the silliest! :haha: porn :haha: what's the movie called? I might have to look it up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it got better, no sex for 10 minutes now haha. It's called "Jude" you can find it on Netflix if you have it. It's an adaptation of a novel from Thomas Hardy. Kate Winslet <3 is in it.Click to expand...
> 
> I found it! :haha: I might try to talk hubby into watching it with me :blush:Click to expand...

It got better, and no sex for a big while :haha: It's gotten super interesting as it goes on.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy definitely makes you feel like you're crazy, lol. I get annoyed over the weirdest things and cry over the silliest! :haha: porn :haha: what's the movie called? I might have to look it up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it got better, no sex for 10 minutes now haha. It's called "Jude" you can find it on Netflix if you have it. It's an adaptation of a novel from Thomas Hardy. Kate Winslet <3 is in it.Click to expand...
> 
> I found it! :haha: I might try to talk hubby into watching it with me :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> It got better, and no sex for a big while :haha: It's gotten super interesting as it goes on.Click to expand...

Lol, that's good. I love movies based on books...


----------



## fingersxxd

Hooray!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I started drinking lactose free chocolate milk by silk but today I wanted real Choco milk and I threw up everything so I guess that didn't work it's weird how for all my pregnancies I can't tolerate any milk anyone else like this ?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess. I've been feeling sick today and told hubby about it on text, and he wrote:"Ohhh, I'm sorry baby, do want me to go home early to hold you?" and I just started tearing up because I do, but we need the money of his extra hours. :( Ughh.. I've never been this way...
> 
> :hugs: AWW!! That's so sweet! You have a good hubby, DeeDee! I am sorry you are feeling this way, hun. I know it is hard, but it is so totally worth it and it will seem like a distant memory the first time you hold little Matthew! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure, Im just not use to the whole sobbing for no reason hormonal part of it all haha. I thought I'd just watch a movie since I've finished around the apartment, to forget about the yucky sickness feeling, but I think I chose a bad movie. So far it's been what seems to be a 19th century based porn movie with all the sex I've seen so far hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy definitely makes you feel like you're crazy, lol. I get annoyed over the weirdest things and cry over the silliest! :haha: porn :haha: what's the movie called? I might have to look it up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it got better, no sex for 10 minutes now haha. It's called "Jude" you can find it on Netflix if you have it. It's an adaptation of a novel from Thomas Hardy. Kate Winslet <3 is in it.Click to expand...
> 
> I found it! :haha: I might try to talk hubby into watching it with me :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> It got better, and no sex for a big while :haha: It's gotten super interesting as it goes on.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, that's good. I love movies based on books...Click to expand...

Wooah, way too dark of a movie. :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> So I started drinking lactose free chocolate milk by silk but today I wanted real Choco milk and I threw up everything so I guess that didn't work it's weird how for all my pregnancies I can't tolerate any milk anyone else like this ?


I was like that with DD and with this one too. I drink either the Silk brand or the Simple Truth Organic brand and they keep me from being sick. I also have to stay away from all dairy though. DD is lactose intolerant and has been every since she was born and I can only assume Chloe will be too. No fun at all but maybe try cutting out all dairy. I can't tolerate it in the least. Well I take that back. Cheese is easier for me to tolerate but in small doses. The milk is the WORST. BLEH! We love the chocolate soymilk though. DD hasn't even noticed a difference. :thumbup: I'm sorry you got sick! I know it is no fun!


----------



## La Mere

Oh boy may not want to watch it then, huh, DeeDee?

Oh and I left a msg for the gal who is in charge of the secret santa... Hopefully she will get back to me soon.


----------



## Betheney

deedee

Your MIL is a mule!!!!! How condescending!!! I've said it before and I'll say it again. I think women who say"labor isn't that bad" aren't lying they have nothing to gain from it. But I think women who come out traumatised by the pain and who say it was horrendous also aren't lying. 

Everyones feelings and experiences are valid.

My MIL had c-sections so she's generally really nice about it.

It's unfair that people expect everyone to experience labour the same. Just because one person had it easy doesn't mean the rest will.

When I got to the hospital laboring in front of people in the hallway just to get to the birthing suites was so humiliating to me. I did everything to keep a straight face and not draw attention to myself.

My mother is the same she says she doesn't know what those women are screaming about. I just nod and say "yes mum but from first contraction to birth it's 1hr for you"

I didn't scream tho as I just felt it as useless to do so. But we all do what feels right at the time.


----------



## DittyByrd

Pregnancy brain moment: I poured myself a bowl a milk for lunch. Didn't look right. Ah yes, I needed the cereal in it.


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> Pregnancy brain moment: I poured myself a bowl a milk for lunch. Didn't look right. Ah yes, I needed the cereal in it.

Lol so funny


----------



## Kaiecee

My tummy does the loudest growling noises this week as if I had a little monster living in there


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I had my glucose test this week at my 28 week apt. They said if I don't hear anything on Thursday, that it's good news. Didn't hear anything and was happy. Then they called today and said I failed the test. I hate how they say 'failed', like I did something wrong. I just feel horrible. Meanwhile, it was a scheduling person who told me and then scheduled me for a 3 hr test to come up. She didn't tell me anything about changing diet or what I should do! Just sad :(


----------



## Kaiecee

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I had my glucose test this week at my 28 week apt. They said if I don't hear anything on Thursday, that it's good news. Didn't hear anything and was happy. Then they called today and said I failed the test. I hate how they say 'failed', like I did something wrong. I just feel horrible. Meanwhile, it was a scheduling person who told me and then scheduled me for a 3 hr test to come up. She didn't tell me anything about changing diet or what I should do! Just sad :(

I find some people in the hospital
And clinics can be insensitive


----------



## snowangel187

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I had my glucose test this week at my 28 week apt. They said if I don't hear anything on Thursday, that it's good news. Didn't hear anything and was happy. Then they called today and said I failed the test. I hate how they say 'failed', like I did something wrong. I just feel horrible. Meanwhile, it was a scheduling person who told me and then scheduled me for a 3 hr test to come up. She didn't tell me anything about changing diet or what I should do! Just sad :(

A lot of people fail the one hour and then pass the three hour. But if u do fail the 3 hour they will probably send you to a nutritionist. You could google diabetic friendly diet in the meantime. But basically cut out all sugar and try to limit your carbs. If you eat pasta and bread it's best to eat wheat. :thumbup: I'm a gestational diabetic pro if you have any questions. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

My diabetes test is Monday


----------



## La Mere

I also msg'd that gal about us doing our own secret santa within our group, if you girls like the idea of that better. I kinda do, because y'all are the ones I am close to on this site.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Baby hopeful! I am a type 1 diabetic and had diabetes for 12 years now.. If u need any help whatsoever ask any questions! My sugars have been oerfect the entire oregnancy and im on insulin as well...

I am guilty tho of my sweet treats..making cinnamkn buns now as we speak haha...


----------



## DittyByrd

Check out this post for a few chuckles.


----------



## ARuppe716

I have my glucose test on Monday, as well. I'm a little nervous but hope it will be fine!

Maybe you ladies can help put my mind at ease. I have really bad sciatic pain and hip pain on my bad leg. I keep a heating pad at work and use it on my back but also on my side and the front of my leg so that it sometimes sits on my bump low and to the side. My mom asked me today if this is safe and I told her I read online that heating pads are ok since they don't raise your overall body temperature. But she got me thinking and of course I started googling. I found a site saying that you should never put it on your bump because it could be bad for the baby. Have I somehow hurt my child? If I didn't heat my hip I would be in excruciating pain! I plan on asking my doctor on monday but am looking for a little reassurance...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg like wtf ditty hahahaha.


----------



## La Mere

I actually liked a couple of.them... But they were mostly just disturbing lol


----------



## La Mere

Aruppe- I don't think you've hurt your baby. But until you get the okay from our dr. maybe try putting it more to the side or on your backside, if possible?


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> Check out this post for a few chuckles.

Omg some were so weird and yucky !


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Baby hopeful! I am a type 1 diabetic and had diabetes for 12 years now.. If u need any help whatsoever ask any questions! My sugars have been oerfect the entire oregnancy and im on insulin as well...
> 
> I am guilty tho of my sweet treats..making cinnamkn buns now as we speak haha...

now I want cinnamon buns lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I put a heating pad directly on tummy once... But alternated it with my back and side... U have to think theres a lot of fluid, plus skin, and cushioning... Its going to take a lot to keep that temp up in the womb to affect the baby..which is why they dont recommend hot tubs... I would justalternate..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Baby hopeful! I am a type 1 diabetic and had diabetes for 12 years now.. If u need any help whatsoever ask any questions! My sugars have been oerfect the entire oregnancy and im on insulin as well...
> 
> I am guilty tho of my sweet treats..making cinnamkn buns now as we speak haha...
> 
> now I want cinnamon buns lolClick to expand...

I eat them every night, no lie :) lol. I was gojng to burger kingand getting the cinnabons there..the new ones because their made from cinnabon but was soending 4$ a night for two lol.... But i just made them tonigt, i got 6 in a pack to make for the same price lol...


----------



## ARuppe716

THanks ladies, I do try to alternate it around to hit all my trouble spots throughout the day and don't usually have it on the hottest setting...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ull be fine aruppe! :)
Feel better xoxo


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Picked our halloween costumes! Were going to be juno and paulie bleeker lol.. Now have to go to sallys tomorrow and search for my outfit for cheap lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
So cute can't wait to see pics


----------



## snowangel187

Well that's a first. Just gone pee and had pink on the tp. :cry: hoping its nothing. Really don't want to end up in the er.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope its okay!


----------



## Kaiecee

Snow 
Hope everything is ok let us know


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Well that's a first. Just gone pee and had pink on the tp. :cry: hoping its nothing. Really don't want to end up in the er.

Thinking of you and praying for you girls! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Betheney: Exactly my thoughts. Some have it easy, some don't. It doesn't make you any better and nobody should have to press their expectations into you and even act like you were a failure if it doesn't go like they had it. I hope she snaps out of it ASAP... Thanks for your input hon! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, hubby and I ended up watching the Shawshank Redemption for the one million time and after that we put classic music to Matthew from Pandora on tablet. He either loves it or hates it because he wiggles like crazy when we do it! I know I loved it hahaha


----------



## Betheney

went to a massive baby expo today!! so much fun. so many gadgetty things you could buy. I wanna go back and buy it all. lolololololololol

deedee I love Shawshank and watch it all the time. lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Gonna finish watching pet sementary 2 with dh then bed good night ladies 

I love October get to have marathon of all sorts of horror movies but if course I'm too chicken to watch them alone :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate when I'm the same fruit/veggie 2/3 weeks in a row!


----------



## mellywelly

I felt really weird last night. Baby had a very active day and last night I just could not get comfortable. Then when I got up, it just felt really heavy at the bottom of the bump and still feels like that this morning. Is it too early for baby to have turned head down?


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> I felt really weird last night. Baby had a very active day and last night I just could not get comfortable. Then when I got up, it just felt really heavy at the bottom of the bump and still feels like that this morning. Is it too early for baby to have turned head down?

Eva was head down my entire pregnancy.

Feel around your belly, where does the mass feel like. Does it travel up one side, take notice of where your kicks are. It'll give an idea of the position the baby is in. I could tell when Eva was head down the whole left side of my tummy is firm and the kicks come out top right, i can usually feel a bum top left too. Lately she's been transverse and the whole bottom half all the way from left to right is firm and the whole top half of my bump is pretty squishy.

Don't be afraid to squish and push the baby around, i push from one side to feel the effects on the other side of my belly. Gives me an idea of where the baby is.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Morning ladies.

Aruppe - maybe like the others have said try it a bit lower down? I am sure it would take a lot to get through all the skin, muscle, cushioning etc to do any harm. Are cold compresses any help? Are they allowed?

Melly - I can normally feel baby's position too, he is definitely breech at the moment as all kicks are low down. The Sonographer yesterday did say some babies engage really early and stay that way whilst others don't turn until the very last minute. 

Snow - hope you're ok hun, have you bd'd recently? Could be a cervix irritation maybe?

Babyhopeful2 - a friend if mine 'failed' hers and then passed the 3 hr test so try not to worry. I agree that some people's attitudes can be really hurtful and they probably don't even realise they are doing it. If I had a £1 for every time I've been called far / large by a doctor or midwife since being pregnant I'd be a very rich lady. Do they not think I know that?

La mere - I think one for our group would be a lovely idea. Happy to help if needed.

I can't wait to hear all the Halloween stories from your ladies in the states, we do Halloween here but it's not a big thing really, I used to love it when I was a kid. 

I've been up and swam half a mile this morning, have to say it was lovely. Hoping all those happy hormones that get realised find their way to baby and he'll be on cloud 9 all day x


----------



## mellywelly

The kicks have definitely changed places. I'm sure it spent most of its time breech as kicks were usually around my foo. The kicks since last night have been centre top, about an inch above my belly button. It feels as though the baby is lying straight up as the sides are very squishy.


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies can i join??? i am due 8th of January and having a boy :)


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I hate when I'm the same fruit/veggie 2/3 weeks in a row!

I'm still an eggplant at 28 weeks. I thought for sure it'd be gone by now. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> The kicks have definitely changed places. I'm sure it spent most of its time breech as kicks were usually around my foo. The kicks since last night have been centre top, about an inch above my belly button. It feels as though the baby is lying straight up as the sides are very squishy.

I'm pretty sure this baby is breech. I'm praying she turns but hard telling. Have an ultrasound on the 17th so I plan on finding out her position. But her kicks and movements are nothing like dd's were. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Aruppe - maybe like the others have said try it a bit lower down? I am sure it would take a lot to get through all the skin, muscle, cushioning etc to do any harm. Are cold compresses any help? Are they allowed?
> 
> Melly - I can normally feel baby's position too, he is definitely breech at the moment as all kicks are low down. The Sonographer yesterday did say some babies engage really early and stay that way whilst others don't turn until the very last minute.
> 
> Snow - hope you're ok hun, have you bd'd recently? Could be a cervix irritation maybe?
> 
> Babyhopeful2 - a friend if mine 'failed' hers and then passed the 3 hr test so try not to worry. I agree that some people's attitudes can be really hurtful and they probably don't even realise they are doing it. If I had a £1 for every time I've been called far / large by a doctor or midwife since being pregnant I'd be a very rich lady. Do they not think I know that?
> 
> La mere - I think one for our group would be a lovely idea. Happy to help if needed.
> 
> I can't wait to hear all the Halloween stories from your ladies in the states, we do Halloween here but it's not a big thing really, I used to love it when I was a kid.
> 
> I've been up and swam half a mile this morning, have to say it was lovely. Hoping all those happy hormones that get realised find their way to baby and he'll be on cloud 9 all day x

Not from bd'ing dr gave orders at 23 weeks to stop for the rest of pregnancy. And I also hadn't gone to the bathroom recently. :blush: there's nothing there now but am having some pain. So I'll definitely be keeping it easy today. I was convinced I was on my way to deliver yesterday. I know that's probably a little extreme, but like I've said it's nothing I'd experienced before and with dr telling me I'll probably not make it to my due date. :cry: today is definitely a day I could use family to help with dd.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

babygirl89 said:


> hi ladies can i join??? i am due 8th of January and having a boy :)

Welcome. I'm having a little boy too. He's due Jan 1.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear about the pains hun, definitely take it easy today and, as I'm sure you will give them a call if you're worried or it gets any worse. We're here for you :hug:

Is anyone else have pains in their, sorry tmi, bum? Mine are like shooting pains every now and then that really take my breath away right like in my bum, the only way I can describe it is like in the inner wall, sorry if tmi or that doesn't make sense x


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sorry to hear about the pains hun, definitely take it easy today and, as I'm sure you will give them a call if you're worried or it gets any worse. We're here for you :hug:
> 
> Is anyone else have pains in their, sorry tmi, bum? Mine are like shooting pains every now and then that really take my breath away right like in my bum, the only way I can describe it is like in the inner wall, sorry if tmi or that doesn't make sense x

omg yes!!! rectal pain is the worst isn't it. I only remember it as part of labour before. so I was freaked out I was going into premature labour or something. They do seem to be associated with general crampiness too. Not just purely on their own. I mentioned it to a midwife once before who asked if I had any damage during birth with Eva I said no so she asked if I had any hemorrhoids and again the answer was No. So she just kinda shrugged her shoulders and went onto something else


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks for the reply hun, I was wondering what was going on!
No hemmaroids here but am quite constipated despite eating loads of fruit and fibre, can't up it much more! They are sharp little buggas aren't they!


----------



## gingermango

Awww my uncle and his gf had their little boy this morning, 7 weeks early weighing 4lb 12oz. Its mad how close this has made babas arrival feel!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow I hope everything is ok! Try and relax if you can .... I know that is hard when you have another to take care of already. 

Sonia - hope the pains stop. I have had a couple times. Weird little things. 

Those awkward photos were hilarious! I've seen some of them before. I really don't understand why some of them were posed that way or with those props. hahaha!


----------



## Kaiecee

Babygirl89
Welcolm this a great group of ladies here :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm thinking of canceling my cable and just getting Netflix but I'm not sure if its worth it since I live in the country and don't have much to do here so if anyone has Netflix let me know if its worth it :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> So I'm thinking of canceling my cable and just getting Netflix but I'm not sure if its worth it since I live in the country and don't have much to do here so if anyone has Netflix let me know if its worth it :)

Well, I wouldn't do without either one LOL somethings you find on netflix that you can't on cable and the other way around. They complement each other in a way. And those that I don't find on either I do redbox or buy the movies at the half price books, I got 10 movies for 10 dollars last weekend.

Oh, and netflix gives you a month free trial if you want to do that. If you don't like it you can just cancel it before they charge you for the first (second) month.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks deedee I pay so much for all my channels and movie network I was trying to find a solution but I figured as much I had Netflix once I figured it might have gotten better guess not lol


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Thanks deedee I pay so much for all my channels and movie network I was trying to find a solution but I figured as much I had Netflix once I figured it might have gotten better guess not lol

Netflix is great and worth the price (we put Shaw down to minimal + HD channels) and use Netflix for movies. I have also found some great shows (Lie to me) (Huff) (The Big C) (Dexter) (Breaking Bad) there are others depending on what u like but the first 2 are AWESOME! SO worth it - $8 is nothing!


----------



## Kaiecee

JCh said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks deedee I pay so much for all my channels and movie network I was trying to find a solution but I figured as much I had Netflix once I figured it might have gotten better guess not lol
> 
> Netflix is great and worth the price (we put Shaw down to minimal + HD channels) and use Netflix for movies. I have also found some great shows (Lie to me) (Huff) (The Big C) (Dexter) (Breaking Bad) there are others depending on what u like but the first 2 are AWESOME! SO worth it - $8 is nothing!Click to expand...

I think ill look at my cable cuz pretty much I only watch the superstations (American channels)

And I pay so much for the rest


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I edit it, I meant without... without LOL


----------



## gingermango

Ok so weird question but do any of you have any advice on trimming/shaving lady bits?? Its something ive always done but now with the huge bump and spd i cant see or get in the usual position to do it :-( i know some places make you do it prior to a section so are there any techniques other than doing it blind?


----------



## Kaiecee

gingermango said:


> Ok so weird question but do any of you have any advice on trimming/shaving lady bits?? Its something ive always done but now with the huge bump and spd i cant see or get in the usual position to do it :-( i know some places make you do it prior to a section so are there any techniques other than doing it blind?

Maybe use a mirror lol
I do it blind and hope its ok :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I've just been doing it blind. DH hasn't complained. ;)


----------



## gingermango

Ive been tempted to ask dh to help but dunno if i trust him with a razor lol. May try a mirror first. Im worried about doing it blind and missing a bit and then the midwife will think im weird lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I always think this and I try (she says loosely) to keep it in line so it doesn't get out of hand but that's not working much :rofl: I don't think I'd trust DH with a razor, I'd have a funky pattern or love heart! A friend has offered to keep me trim if need be but think ill try a mirror too first!


----------



## Poppy84

I tried today. It took me ages and I think I still missed patches


----------



## brieri1

Holy cow! 28 weeks! 28 weeks 1 day!


----------



## snowangel187

I don't have much of a problem with the shaving part. My problem is with the standing. After any long period of time I start having pains. Some days I even skip the shower if I'm feeling crappy. :blush: although I don't really do much but lay in bed. :haha: I keep most of "it" trimmed with the electric trimmer. Then when I have an appt or a burst of energy I either lean to the right or left of my belly while pulling my belly in the opposite direction. Some of it I do blindly tho feel first, then shave, then feel again. :rofl: I had zero problems last pregnancy and shaved before every appt at the end. I don't feel as tho I'll be able to keep up pace this time and with all the troubles I've been having I can't shave everyday incase a complication arises. 

Any 2nd time mommys deliver naturally a breech baby? I'm really nervous this one is breech (tho I know there's plenty of time for her to move) If its not one thing it's another freaking me out this pregnancy.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I think the egg plant is from 25-28 weeks and the papya was 3 weeks also. 

I don't think the baby needs to turn from breech yet. I think it happens around 32 weeks. Right now Zoela has lots of kicks near my cervix and I've also felt her kicks around my belly button. She moves around everywhere at this point and she frequents transverse.

Snow: I wouldn't worry so much about breech yet. Zoela's movements have been different and more distinctive than DD's also. She's gonna stay in there, I just know it. :)

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/2012-08-13gfd.jpg


----------



## babygirl89

thanx ladies hope use r all well :) xxxx


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> La mere - I think one for our group would be a lovely idea. Happy to help if needed.

Thanks, Sonia! I've messaged the admin asking for permission to get the ball rolling! As soon as I hear back from her, I will let you know! I would love your help setting it up!



babygirl89 said:


> hi ladies can i join??? i am due 8th of January and having a boy :)

Welcome, babygirl89! Congrats on your little boy, I am due on the 11th with a yellow jellybean!!



Soniamillie01 said:


> Sorry to hear about the pains hun, definitely take it easy today and, as I'm sure you will give them a call if you're worried or it gets any worse. We're here for you :hug:
> 
> Is anyone else have pains in their, sorry tmi, bum? Mine are like shooting pains every now and then that really take my breath away right like in my bum, the only way I can describe it is like in the inner wall, sorry if tmi or that doesn't make sense x

Me! It's so bad sometimes, and it seems to be triggered by my sciatica. Or at least something to do with it. Sometimes when I stand up I will have a shooting pain from my hip to my bum. Very strange and very painful. 

I hope it stops for you soon, hun! :hugs:



Kaiecee said:


> So I'm thinking of canceling my cable and just getting Netflix but I'm not sure if its worth it since I live in the country and don't have much to do here so if anyone has Netflix let me know if its worth it :)

I only have netflix and love it. Back where we lived in Oklahoma, netflix was all we had there too. :shrug: I guess it just depends on which you would rather have. I know I can at least always find something I actually want to watch on netflix :haha:



gingermango said:


> Ok so weird question but do any of you have any advice on trimming/shaving lady bits?? Its something ive always done but now with the huge bump and spd i cant see or get in the usual position to do it :-( i know some places make you do it prior to a section so are there any techniques other than doing it blind?

Well, I don't shave anymore. But when I did, hubby never minded doing it for me. :haha: I wax now and he still does that for me. Of course, I don't think I could do that very well myself.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I'm really thinking about cutting everything and getting Netflix if not now in jan


----------



## La Mere

It would definitely be a lot cheaper, Kaiecee! And we all need to save as much as we can!


----------



## Kaiecee

Just for my cable it's over 75$ it's crazy but I live in the country not much to do so I watch tv when I'm not cleaning or baking but I think ur right I think I should cut it and have just Netflix since I have a site online for free cinema movies and tv shows thanks la mere :)


----------



## mellywelly

gingermango said:


> Ok so weird question but do any of you have any advice on trimming/shaving lady bits?? Its something ive always done but now with the huge bump and spd i cant see or get in the usual position to do it :-( i know some places make you do it prior to a section so are there any techniques other than doing it blind?

Dh was whinging that mine was getting out of control the past few weeks as I can't see to do it anymore. So last night I relented and let him at it, but got some Nair as didn't trust him with a razor! He actually made s pretty good job. Think I may get waxed nearer the time though?


----------



## Betheney

I'm going to get waxed. it was atrocious last time I shudder to think what the midwives thought


----------



## els1022

My little guy is 6 years old today. I can't believe it. His birthday is sad for us bc we should be celebrating a twin birthday each year. Makes me grateful for what I have though. It can be gone in an instant.


----------



## Lauren021406

I get waxed..hurt the first time not so bad anymore, but Im a little more sensitive now that Im preggo


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody painting their bumps for Halloween?


----------



## Betheney

els1022 said:


> My little guy is 6 years old today. I can't believe it. His birthday is sad for us bc we should be celebrating a twin birthday each year. Makes me grateful for what I have though. It can be gone in an instant.

happy birthday to your son!!!

The further along I get the sadder I get about the twin of this pregnancy. I'm still a ball of confused mess over it. I still don't feel like I have a right to say we miscarried one twin because that second sac was always empty. Although i definitely feel like i lost a twin pregnancy. That I nearly had two but ended with just 1. I'm so bitter towards women with twins now and just turn green with envy when I see them. I feel like twins is such a rare occurrence and I always wanted twins. I feel like that was my chance. Like I'll never have that again. I had one chance to have twins and it's gone :( I think it makes me sadder now than it did in the beginning because after all the hospital visitation and heavy bleeding to hear that I was still pregnant with a healthy baby was just such a relief. But now I think about our potential twin all the time.


----------



## els1022

Betheney said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> My little guy is 6 years old today. I can't believe it. His birthday is sad for us bc we should be celebrating a twin birthday each year. Makes me grateful for what I have though. It can be gone in an instant.
> 
> happy birthday to your son!!!
> 
> The further along I get the sadder I get about the twin of this pregnancy. I'm still a ball of confused mess over it. I still don't feel like I have a right to say we miscarried one twin because that second sac was always empty. Although i definitely feel like i lost a twin pregnancy. That I nearly had two but ended with just 1. I'm so bitter towards women with twins now and just turn green with envy when I see them. I feel like twins is such a rare occurrence and I always wanted twins. I feel like that was my chance. Like I'll never have that again. I had one chance to have twins and it's gone :( I think it makes me sadder now than it did in the beginning because after all the hospital visitation and heavy bleeding to hear that I was still pregnant with a healthy baby was just such a relief. But now I think about our potential twin all the time.Click to expand...

Thanks Betheney!! I'm the same way when I see twins. It's especially hard, though, to see a little red headed boy. Collin had a head full of red hair while my other 2 had just a little bit of dark hair. DH hopes that this little girl will have red hair too but I think it'll be harder for me if she does. :cry:


----------



## Betheney

Oh you poor thing!!!! I just noticed your ticker. You obviously lost Collin after he was born. It must be just awful for you. Obviously the twin I lost was nothing more than an empty sac, while difficult for me. Our experiences are very different. 

Does either you or your DH have red hair?


----------



## els1022

Betheney said:


> Oh you poor thing!!!! I just noticed your ticker. You obviously lost Collin after he was born. It must be just awful for you. Obviously the twin I lost was nothing more than an empty sac, while difficult for me. Our experiences are very different.
> 
> Does either you or your DH have red hair?

I think a loss is a loss, no matter the gestational age or how long you spent with them. So yes, they may be different but very similar...

Yes, he was 3 months old when we lost him in his sleep. it sucks. DH is half samoan and half irish. He's pale as can be but with dark features. His mom used to have red hair. I'm blonde and blue eyed.


----------



## prayingforbby

Ladies I need your help. DH and I have decided on a name for our little girl, and we both love it. I'm just concerned with how to spell it. I don;t want my daughter having to correct everyone for mispronouncing her name. The name we chose is Amyah.

It is to be pronounced A-my-ah

Do you ladies think people would pronounce it correctly?


----------



## Poppy84

That's a lovely name

Have u tried looking up ways of spelling it. As a teacher, I can imagine seeing it in register and pronouncing it amy-ah.... But I'm particularly rubbish with names anyway


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies. Catching up today ... 

On the shaving convo ... I've been doing it blindly and then checking in a mirror and so far things are fine. I guess because I've been doing it the same way for a long time. lol! DH already said he wouldn't want to help ... he said it would be too weird. Fair enough! 

DD and I are having a movie day today. I'm relaxing as the doctor told me that I was on a preterm labor watch due to all the contractions. Everything is perfect. They said my blood work is wonderful and she is measuring exactly on ... they told me just to make DH do a lot for me and I had to keep my feet up. :haha: No bed rest yet ... thank goodness. I think I might go crazy. Snow I don't see how you do it. But I know when it is important for :baby: you learn to deal with it. I was just told to take it easy for now. 

My best friend and mom are finalizing plans for my shower. She was making plans and just forgot to send my mom a message about what she needed. lol! Goofy girl. I'm so excited about it! 6 more days!!!! We have an activity for the shower that I am so happy about. We are printing out pages with the letters of the alphabet and a picture that starts with that letter. Each guest will help decorate and it will be a book for Chloe. Her first ABC book!!! My mom found it and thought it was the cutest idea. I really loved it!


----------



## Betheney

els1022 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Oh you poor thing!!!! I just noticed your ticker. You obviously lost Collin after he was born. It must be just awful for you. Obviously the twin I lost was nothing more than an empty sac, while difficult for me. Our experiences are very different.
> 
> Does either you or your DH have red hair?
> 
> I think a loss is a loss, no matter the gestational age or how long you spent with them. So yes, they may be different but very similar...
> 
> Yes, he was 3 months old when we lost him in his sleep. it sucks. DH is half samoan and half irish. He's pale as can be but with dark features. His mom used to have red hair. I'm blonde and blue eyed.Click to expand...

I did a little research into red hair for my own purposes. If neither of you have red hair but both carry the gene, which you must do for Collins hair to be read. Then the chances are 1 in 4.



prayingforbby said:


> Ladies I need your help. DH and I have decided on a name for our little girl, and we both love it. I'm just concerned with how to spell it. I don;t want my daughter having to correct everyone for mispronouncing her name. The name we chose is Amyah.
> 
> It is to be pronounced A-my-ah
> 
> Do you ladies think people would pronounce it correctly?

I would definitely pronounce it Am-yah if I saw it.

Maybe if you did a double Aa it would discourage people from saying Am and maybe they would say A instead like Aamyah or even Aamya


----------



## ARuppe716

I've seen it spelled Amaya... Might be easier to pronounce if youve never seen it? It's a really pretty name!


----------



## sassy_mom

Random question:

Any of you have or thought about having a wedding band tattooed on? DH and I talk about doing it sometimes. I've never gotten a tattoo but he has and says it isn't that bad. I tell him he is lying ... I hate needles and pain is no fun ... but it is something we bring up every now and then.


----------



## snowangel187

prayingforbby said:


> Ladies I need your help. DH and I have decided on a name for our little girl, and we both love it. I'm just concerned with how to spell it. I don;t want my daughter having to correct everyone for mispronouncing her name. The name we chose is Amyah.
> 
> It is to be pronounced A-my-ah
> 
> Do you ladies think people would pronounce it correctly?

I love the name and I would pronounce it the right way. I've seen and heard the name before so like I said I would know how to pronounce. I don't think your daughter would have to correct too many people. It's likely they would be introduced to your daughter and know her name before seeing it written anyways. :shrug: I love it. Y'all should keep it. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Random question:
> 
> Any of you have or thought about having a wedding band tattooed on? DH and I talk about doing it sometimes. I've never gotten a tattoo but he has and says it isn't that bad. I tell him he is lying ... I hate needles and pain is no fun ... but it is something we bring up every now and then.

Honestly I love tattoos. And depending where they are they do hurt. Some worse then others. I would never get a tattoo having to do with dh tho. :rofl: my kids yes. Like dd wrote her name the other day and I think I'll have them do that in her writing. Also after this pregnancy and nursing i will be getting a family tattoo. All my siblings and my parents we are getting the same thing. It was my idea and they're all doing it before I can. :haha: anyways family and kids are forever. Husbands, not always. :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Any of you have or thought about having a wedding band tattooed on? DH and I talk about doing it sometimes. I've never gotten a tattoo but he has and says it isn't that bad. I tell him he is lying ... I hate needles and pain is no fun ... but it is something we bring up every now and then.
> 
> Honestly I love tattoos. And depending where they are they do hurt. Some worse then others. I would never get a tattoo having to do with dh tho. :rofl: my kids yes. Like dd wrote her name the other day and I think I'll have them do that in her writing. Also after this pregnancy and nursing i will be getting a family tattoo. All my siblings and my parents we are getting the same thing. It was my idea and they're all doing it before I can. :haha: anyways family and kids are forever. Husbands, not always. :rofl:Click to expand...


Yea very true. We didn't want names, just some sort of design around our fingers ... but I'm seriously so chicken. lol! He likes the idea because 
when he works on his motorcycle, he has to take his ring off. It scratches up the paint lol! He has one of those big tungsten rings so it is kind of indestructible. He hates taking it off so has mentioned a few times, getting something done to always have a ring around his finger even when he is being a grease monkey. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Haha! Realized something funny about the initials of both of our girls. This was not intentional ...


DD's initials: LCC
New baby: CLC 

hahaha! Too funny.


----------



## snowangel187

Tell him you'll support him getting a tattoo on his ring finger, but you like your ring :haha: I'm pretty sure the finger would be a super sensitive place for a tattoo. There's hardly any fat there. :haha:


----------



## Lillian33

Hope everyone is enjoying the last of the weekend :)

Els, big happy birthday to your lovely boy & big hugs for your angel.

Prayingforbaby, gorgeous name, really pretty, don't think too many will have trouble with it.

As for the hair down there maintenace, I'm a waxer for years but Lauren I definitely agree that it's a little more sensitive now!!

Sassy I think u should do it!! Will only be little so won't hurt too much!

Big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Ok...I have to rant. I'm trying to find a dress for our baby shower in 6 weeks. I would like to find something nice that won't make me feel like a cow. My best friends are tiny (size 0!) and I always feel big next to them regardless. And I just want to feel really pretty-it's a special day. Anyways, I generally wear an XL and went out shopping with my mom this weekend. The maternity store at the mall has some really nice lines but they only make clothes up to a Large. I couldn't even get some of them on. And I have to say-Shame on them for not making something that women can wear. I was a US 12-14 before I got pregnant...and could wear a large in august when looking for a bachelorette dress. I can't believe they wouldn't make their dresses to fit women who are more than 4 or 5 months pregnant!! That's ridiculous! 

So now I'm trying to look online to find something and am really frustrated. I prefer the dress to have sleeves since it will be the end of november, plus I carry a little extra weight in my arms and look better in sleeves. Why are 75% of maternity dresses for "Special occasions" in a tank, cami, or one shoulder cut? And anything with sleeves is a wrap dress. I look good in a wrap dress but wear them for work, etc. and would like to not feel like I'm going to the office for our shower! Ggggrrrrrr.....

I have like 3 dresses that I've found that are a maybe. I looked at Kohls, Target, etc. and they didn't feel dressy enough. Our shower is at a nice italian restaurant and again, I buy a lot of my work clothes there, too, so I have the same issue as the wrap dresses. Why is this so difficult? Is it too much to ask that some of these nicer companies make something that can be worn by women larger than a size 6?


----------



## Kaiecee

Els
Happy birthday to u boy hope he had a great birthday


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
I have my boys tattooed on the tops of my feet and it hurt so much but goes away fast and I've learned my lesson I had put my exs name on my body and its still there cuz I got pregnant the same month I was gonna get it covered now dh wants it gone ASAP when lo is born but if ur ok with a little pain it hurts but goes away its all up to u since its there forever

On another note getting bad dreams and dreams about baby's room since I haven't finished it maybe its lo telling me to move my ass lol


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Ok...I have to rant. I'm trying to find a dress for our baby shower in 6 weeks. I would like to find something nice that won't make me feel like a cow. My best friends are tiny (size 0!) and I always feel big next to them regardless. And I just want to feel really pretty-it's a special day. Anyways, I generally wear an XL and went out shopping with my mom this weekend. The maternity store at the mall has some really nice lines but they only make clothes up to a Large. I couldn't even get some of them on. And I have to say-Shame on them for not making something that women can wear. I was a US 12-14 before I got pregnant...and could wear a large in august when looking for a bachelorette dress. I can't believe they wouldn't make their dresses to fit women who are more than 4 or 5 months pregnant!! That's ridiculous!
> 
> So now I'm trying to look online to find something and am really frustrated. I prefer the dress to have sleeves since it will be the end of november, plus I carry a little extra weight in my arms and look better in sleeves. Why are 75% of maternity dresses for "Special occasions" in a tank, cami, or one shoulder cut? And anything with sleeves is a wrap dress. I look good in a wrap dress but wear them for work, etc. and would like to not feel like I'm going to the office for our shower! Ggggrrrrrr.....
> 
> I have like 3 dresses that I've found that are a maybe. I looked at Kohls, Target, etc. and they didn't feel dressy enough. Our shower is at a nice italian restaurant and again, I buy a lot of my work clothes there, too, so I have the same issue as the wrap dresses. Why is this so difficult? Is it too much to ask that some of these nicer companies make something that can be worn by women larger than a size 6?


I'm sorry you are having such a hard time! I know it can be frustrating. I'm not sure if you have seen this dress at Target but if you go in and look at it, it may be what you are looking for. Shopping online can be difficult because the pictures don't actually show it good. 

https://www.target.com/p/liz-lange-...sorted-colors/-/A-14120123#prodSlot=large_1_6

Click on the picture below for the black striped one ... I tried this one on in store and it is ADORABLE. I think it is dressy and it fits the shape of your body instead of hanging on you. That is why I don't like wearing dresses because to me, I look heavier if the curves of my bump are catered to. I would love to get this for my shower. I would definitely say go in and look and try some things on. I hope you find something! If nothing else, perhaps go for a super cute shirt and dress pants if you can't find a dress that is to your liking.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Sassy
> I have my boys tattooed on the tops of my feet and it hurt so much but goes away fast and I've learned my lesson I had put my exs name on my body and its still there cuz I got pregnant the same month I was gonna get it covered now dh wants it gone ASAP when lo is born but if ur ok with a little pain it hurts but goes away its all up to u since its there forever
> 
> On another note getting bad dreams and dreams about baby's room since I haven't finished it maybe its lo telling me to move my ass lol


Definitely not looking to do a name. My wedding ring set was my grandmothers and it is very special to me. I think I would still wear my rings but over the tattoo if I ever got one. I like the infinity symbol around my finger or perhaps an infinity symbol attached to an anchor. I joked with DH the other day that he could get a ball and chain tattooed on him! hahahahahahaha!!! He thought that was funny. He's always wanted to get something for me but hasn't found the right thing yet. He has one for his grandmother right now, and has a couple more picked out. He really wants to figure out something for DD. He just hasn't figured out the perfect thing yet.


----------



## Lauren021406

ARuppe716 said:


> Ok...I have to rant. I'm trying to find a dress for our baby shower in 6 weeks. I would like to find something nice that won't make me feel like a cow. My best friends are tiny (size 0!) and I always feel big next to them regardless. And I just want to feel really pretty-it's a special day. Anyways, I generally wear an XL and went out shopping with my mom this weekend. The maternity store at the mall has some really nice lines but they only make clothes up to a Large. I couldn't even get some of them on. And I have to say-Shame on them for not making something that women can wear. I was a US 12-14 before I got pregnant...and could wear a large in august when looking for a bachelorette dress. I can't believe they wouldn't make their dresses to fit women who are more than 4 or 5 months pregnant!! That's ridiculous!
> 
> So now I'm trying to look online to find something and am really frustrated. I prefer the dress to have sleeves since it will be the end of november, plus I carry a little extra weight in my arms and look better in sleeves. Why are 75% of maternity dresses for "Special occasions" in a tank, cami, or one shoulder cut? And anything with sleeves is a wrap dress. I look good in a wrap dress but wear them for work, etc. and would like to not feel like I'm going to the office for our shower! Ggggrrrrrr.....
> 
> I have like 3 dresses that I've found that are a maybe. I looked at Kohls, Target, etc. and they didn't feel dressy enough. Our shower is at a nice italian restaurant and again, I buy a lot of my work clothes there, too, so I have the same issue as the wrap dresses. Why is this so difficult? Is it too much to ask that some of these nicer companies make something that can be worn by women larger than a size 6?


I was going to say Kohls I saw one online....or motherhood online!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies, I appreciate all the help!...the target one is cute, I actually like the red more than the stripes! I think the problem is just that I'm super picky and would love something a little more tailored and detailed but it's hard to find that in general for a maternity dress! I'm thinking my ideal dress doesn't exist! I found a dress I love on a rental site but can't find it in the color to purchase! at least I have 6 weeks still...


----------



## Kaiecee

Just put my bedding on the crib with the mobile it's so nice :) I'm trying to get the room organized so much left to do


----------



## snowangel187

Aruppe- I am not a dress person but for my shower I bought a dressy top. And I felt pretty special in that because it wasn't an everyday top. Thought if mention it incase you wanted to give it a look. :shrugg: good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Sassy you could do the Infiniti one as a commitment to your family. That way if anything ever happened between u and dh it wouldnt be as awkward since you'll still have the commitment to your babies. :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> Just for my cable it's over 75$ it's crazy but I live in the country not much to do so I watch tv when I'm not cleaning or baking but I think ur right I think I should cut it and have just Netflix since I have a site online for free cinema movies and tv shows thanks la mere :)

You're welcome, Kaiecee! I don't watch too much tv anyway, so it's easier for us this way.



sassy_mom said:


> Random question:
> 
> Any of you have or thought about having a wedding band tattooed on? DH and I talk about doing it sometimes. I've never gotten a tattoo but he has and says it isn't that bad. I tell him he is lying ... I hate needles and pain is no fun ... but it is something we bring up every now and then.

Hubby and I have talked about getting a celtic band of some kind tattooed on our ring fingers. I love the idea and have always wanted a tattoo... And this way it would mean something to both of us. We have rings but don't were them because they are so bulky. I do still wear my engagement ring though.

Well, it is looking like my baby shower will be the first or second Thursday in Nov.! :happydance: I'm so excited! I just wish my mama was able to come. But I did make sure that she would get sent an invite to hold onto as a keepsake.. I'm also getting one for a keepsake also. Having a baby shower somehow makes it seem more real, and it's a totally different experience from Rayven's pregnancy. Will take a bump pic in the next few days... feel like i an getting so big, but everyone still says I look tiny!


----------



## Kaiecee

My glucose test tomorrow morning it says 12hrs no food so I think I'm not suppose to eat but I made a cherry pie and wanted a piece


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> My glucose test tomorrow morning it says 12hrs no food so I think I'm not suppose to eat but I made a cherry pie and wanted a piece

I think you'll be fine. I think it's nothing after midnight or at least 8 hrs fasting. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So overwhelmed and excited! Last day to rsvp for my shower was today and my mil said 70 ppl rsvpd !! :). Soooo excited!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So overwhelmed and excited! Last day to rsvp for my shower was today and my mil said 70 ppl rsvpd !! :). Soooo excited!


WOW! Nice! I've managed to get 4 people to RSVP and mine is in 6 days .... I seriously need to know more people! lol!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So overwhelmed and excited! Last day to rsvp for my shower was today and my mil said 70 ppl rsvpd !! :). Soooo excited!

Woohoo! Bring on the gifts!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol its all my friends, his mom friends and we both have very large families and i even have a step side! Craziness! But i am. Excited! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> So overwhelmed and excited! Last day to rsvp for my shower was today and my mil said 70 ppl rsvpd !! :). Soooo excited!
> 
> 
> WOW! Nice! I've managed to get 4 people to RSVP and mine is in 6 days .... I seriously need to know more people! lol!Click to expand...

Lol.... Itll be sweet though! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I have my glucose test tomorrow, as well, but was told I don't need to fast. I really hope it goes well because I really don't want to have to go back for the long test!!

I think I may have found a dress solution...I found a few simple dresses in bright colors to choose from and then I want to get a maternity sash from etsy to tie on. They're so pretty!!! And it'll make the dress look one of a kind. I do a lot of sewing and crafting so I get really picky about fabrics, cuts, etc. and this makes me happy! :)

So exciting about everyone's showers...it's starting to feel so close now!! Before you know it we'll all be posting our "this is it" stories and pics of our gorgeous new babies!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I cant wait til the labors begin! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Me neither!! Not only will it be fun to see everyone's babies and see who is early, late, etc. but I can't wait to see all the team yellows!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow Nikki that's a lot of people but I'm sure it's gonna be so much fun with arhat baby girl stuff I'm so jelous :) 

Well I've decided I'm gonna have some cherry pie and pistachio ice cream :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just ate some chocolate puddin! Mmmmm puddin!


----------



## Kaiecee

Watching the new season if the walking dead when dh is done in his garage gonna have dessert then hopefully bed since I'm up super early tomorrow


----------



## La Mere

Mmm, pistachios..... Lol, I just made peanut butter cookies! What better way to satisfy a sweet tooth then baking?!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am excited to see what all the team yellows turn out to be! And all of our baby pictures we get to share .. *Squeal* so much fun! lol!


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies. I don't know what it is, but I have been nauseous all day... I hope it isn't morning sickness returning... I've heard that can happen on and off in pregnancy and isn't always a first trimester thing.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I've been sick my whole pregnancy it's weird cuz I'm like this with all of my kids and the minute lo is born ill go back to normal it really must b the hormones :) 

I can't wait to see if its boys or girls for the yellow Jellybeans :) wonder who will be the first to have their lo


----------



## ARuppe716

brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies. I don't know what it is, but I have been nauseous all day... I hope it isn't morning sickness returning... I've heard that can happen on and off in pregnancy and isn't always a first trimester thing.

I've been getting nauseous in the mornings off and on. I've found that if I eat a little more than I think I need, I feel fine. I think baby is taking up so much room now that I feel full and don't think I'm hungry, but in reality I am hungry and feel sick because of it. I need a good big breakfast and then I feel fine! Hope that helps? I also think since our bellies are in the way, the nausea is kind of like reflux. The food doesn't know where to go and our bodies aren't sure what to do!!


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird this pregnancy I feel smaller than my other ones dr. Said he's going exactly right I know it must b cuz dh is smaller than my ex so baby might not be as big as my other kids but sometimes it freaks me out and all movements are either low or around belly button what do u guys think ?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee baby may just like ur lower area and be comfy there, nothing to be alarmed about! :). I just this week felt ella kicking up near my ribs :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
Thanks maybe I shouldn't compare my other baby's with this one I just thought he would b higher up by now but I won't worry as long as he keeps kicking :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Kaicee-I wouldn't worry. Every baby and pregnancy is going to be different. As long as the doctor says he looks good and you're feel him bouncing around in there then I wouldn't worry too much. It could simply be the way he's positioned in there. I know I can see a difference throughout the day sometimes based on where little guy is and my bump looks different. He also was kicking my ribs for weeks and now is kicking really low and it's harder to feel him because of where he is.


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Any of you have or thought about having a wedding band tattooed on? DH and I talk about doing it sometimes. I've never gotten a tattoo but he has and says it isn't that bad. I tell him he is lying ... I hate needles and pain is no fun ... but it is something we bring up every now and then.Click to expand...

My OH has tattoos on his fingers and the pain is worse. Also many tattooists won't do it. He had his done years ago and wants to get them covered up but he couldn't find a tattooist willing to do it.


----------



## darkstar

I saw the midwife today and she offered two growth scans, one at 32 weeks and one at 36. OH said oh no I don't think we should do them unnecessarily. We have to talk about it and let her know at our next appointment. Grrr. I could have killed him.

I'm sooo tired at the moment, I had a nap yesterday for the first time in ages and would do the same today except its now 4pm and I don't want to have trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## Betheney

darkstar said:


> I saw the midwife today and she offered two growth scans, one at 32 weeks and one at 36. OH said oh no I don't think we should do them unnecessarily. We have to talk about it and let her know at our next appointment. Grrr. I could have killed him.
> 
> I'm sooo tired at the moment, I had a nap yesterday for the first time in ages and would do the same today except its now 4pm and I don't want to have trouble sleeping tonight.

DarkStar i'm sorry if i should already know, i often know all the stories of the women on here but forget which story goes with who. But why are you having growth scans done.


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I saw the midwife today and she offered two growth scans, one at 32 weeks and one at 36. OH said oh no I don't think we should do them unnecessarily. We have to talk about it and let her know at our next appointment. Grrr. I could have killed him.
> 
> I'm sooo tired at the moment, I had a nap yesterday for the first time in ages and would do the same today except its now 4pm and I don't want to have trouble sleeping tonight.
> 
> DarkStar i'm sorry if i should already know, i often know all the stories of the women on here but forget which story goes with who. But why are you having growth scans done.Click to expand...

I'm not sure.. I only commented to her that I can feel baby both really low and up in my ribs at the same time. She wants to make sure he isn't too big but I got the feeling she often sends women for the growth scans anyway.


----------



## gingermango

Early morning today and cant eat breakfast as im off for the glucose tolerance test :-(


----------



## Betheney

Darkstar

I feel baby up by my ribs and have done for quite some time. Where I am they only send you for growth scans if you have GD or if your fundal height is dramatically off. So I assumed something was wrong sorry. Exciting you get to see baby again!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Oddly enough I have been booked in for TWO growth scans both within the next month??!! I know I have an over active thyroid & am on a small dose of meds, but two within a month seems like a lot to me???!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Morning ladies. Hope you all had good weekends. I was visiting my parents which was lovely, but today is not going so well. My working day started with a rude email from someone I had done lots of work for, but who wasn't happy because they didn't get the answer they were hoping for. Then I got a phone call from the midwife to say my blood tests from last week came back and my blood sugar levels were high (7.4) so have to go for a glucose tolerance test. :-( feeling very emotionally fragile today. Sorry for the moan.


----------



## jrowenj

Lilah- sorry you're having an emotional day. Hope it cheers up xoxo

Afm I feel like my belly has been the same size for a few weeks. My husbands aunt asked me if the baby is growing and it kinda freaked me out and now I'm a nervous wreck. I feel like I should be bigger... Am I just stressing out?!


----------



## Betheney

i think the same about my bump Jro, i'm not letting it upset me, but i swear i haven't grown at all.

maybe your skin and muscles are finally getting to the point where they're stretched so it's holding everything in rather tightly and the bump isn't growing quickly because it's so tight and resisting the stretch.


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies. I don't know what it is, but I have been nauseous all day... I hope it isn't morning sickness returning... I've heard that can happen on and off in pregnancy and isn't always a first trimester thing.

I'm starting to feel nauseous a lot lately, but I also just started taking an iron supplement. I'm thinking it may be the iron tho my morning sickness came back in third tri last pregnancy. My biggest complaint right now is heartburn! :sick:



Kaiecee said:


> It's weird this pregnancy I feel smaller than my other ones dr. Said he's going exactly right I know it must b cuz dh is smaller than my ex so baby might not be as big as my other kids but sometimes it freaks me out and all movements are either low or around belly button what do u guys think ?

I feel smaller this time around. And well baby is smaller. But I feel lots of low movements/kicks and have only felt something in my ribs a couple times. I'm freaked out thinking baby is breech. :( I do have an ultrasound Wednesday tho so I want to find out her position. Tho I know there's still time for her to move. 



Lillian33 said:


> Oddly enough I have been booked in for TWO growth scans both within the next month??!! I know I have an over active thyroid & am on a small dose of meds, but two within a month seems like a lot to me???!!

I've been going for growth scans of some sort since 12 weeks. But was told they need to be 4 weeks apart for them to tell if there's a change. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Lilah- sorry you're having an emotional day. Hope it cheers up xoxo
> 
> Afm I feel like my belly has been the same size for a few weeks. My husbands aunt asked me if the baby is growing and it kinda freaked me out and now I'm a nervous wreck. I feel like I should be bigger... Am I just stressing out?!

When people ask me how far along I am when I tell them their reply is "do you eat?", "did u forget to eat?", "do I need to take you out to eat?" like seriously! :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> i think the same about my bump Jro, i'm not letting it upset me, but i swear i haven't grown at all.
> 
> maybe your skin and muscles are finally getting to the point where they're stretched so it's holding everything in rather tightly and the bump isn't growing quickly because it's so tight and resisting the stretch.

That could be it. I feel like when I wake up, my belly is flatter and kinda mushy and its hard to believe there is a baby in there. He does have some kicks that are so hard my whole belly jolts so I suppose that's a sign that he's growing... Pregnancy is worrisome!


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lilah- sorry you're having an emotional day. Hope it cheers up xoxo
> 
> Afm I feel like my belly has been the same size for a few weeks. My husbands aunt asked me if the baby is growing and it kinda freaked me out and now I'm a nervous wreck. I feel like I should be bigger... Am I just stressing out?!
> 
> When people ask me how far along I am when I tell them their reply is "do you eat?", "did u forget to eat?", "do I need to take you out to eat?" like seriously! :growlmad:Click to expand...

What is wrong with ppl?!?!


----------



## Betheney

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lilah- sorry you're having an emotional day. Hope it cheers up xoxo
> 
> Afm I feel like my belly has been the same size for a few weeks. My husbands aunt asked me if the baby is growing and it kinda freaked me out and now I'm a nervous wreck. I feel like I should be bigger... Am I just stressing out?!
> 
> When people ask me how far along I am when I tell them their reply is "do you eat?", "did u forget to eat?", "do I need to take you out to eat?" like seriously! :growlmad:Click to expand...

People are ignorant.

I also think people don't understand what they're saying and the hurt they cause. It's just taking me back to people commenting on Evas small weight. When people would say "God! why don't you feed her!" i would just about burst into tears. I did feed her, and she ate alot. She's just small :( 

I'm sorry i didn't mean to hijack with my own issues.



jrowenj said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i think the same about my bump Jro, i'm not letting it upset me, but i swear i haven't grown at all.
> 
> maybe your skin and muscles are finally getting to the point where they're stretched so it's holding everything in rather tightly and the bump isn't growing quickly because it's so tight and resisting the stretch.
> 
> That could be it. I feel like when I wake up, my belly is flatter and kinda mushy and its hard to believe there is a baby in there. He does have some kicks that are so hard my whole belly jolts so I suppose that's a sign that he's growing... Pregnancy is worrisome!Click to expand...

i think it's the babies position alot of the time. I have those big kicks that make my tummy jolt. I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## Kaiecee

Finished my glucose test not feeling good maybe gonna go lie down they said I should find out today if all was ok


----------



## gingermango

Gtt test done, hopefully get my results tomorrow. Fasting really takes it out of you though im shattered lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Waiting for my blood draw and just got a flu shot. I have been worried because baby has been really quiet. I feel an occasional flutter but nothing like the belly rocking kicks ive had for weeks. I mentioned it and they are having me come back a little later for an ultrasound just to check that everything is ok. I hope all goes well... His reduced movement strength has made me nervous.


----------



## duckytwins

Morning everyone! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I had my cousin's wedding on Saturday and it was really nice, but I really missed my sister. Got a busy week coming up - 4 doctors appointments (one for me (GTT) and three for the boys - eek!) Then we have a birthday party on Saturday and my parents' 40th anniversary on Sunday!


----------



## Kaiecee

Aruppe
Hope everything goes wells ill be thinking about u today keep me updated :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is on my last nerve I don't feel good but he seems to b doing everything in his power to start a fight with me !


----------



## La Mere

Okay, girls. This is the reply I got from the admin about our secret santa.

*"I am going to discuss this with the others.

I think there needs to be requirements and rules if I permitted it but at the end of the day we take no responsibility and will not get involved if things go wrong. 

I would request if I agree that you have a required min membership and post count. The post count must be those posted prior to the date the thread started (it's easy to go and post 100 times and then join in)"*

Sonia, if you could when you have time help me find out when everyone joined and how many posts they had prior to posting in our thread. I am going to start, I just hope we have enough members who we can get to participate. If you have any ideas for the requirements please let me know either here or through a PM.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you Kaiecee!

Also, apparently my fundal height is measuring big. Not enough to be concerned but they're going to keep an eye on his size... Apparently I'm cooking a big boy in there!


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey girls. I hadn't been on BnB since Saturday - we talk a lot!!! :)

Welcome to the newbies! 

This week I have my GTT (on Wednesday). Kind of dreading it because I cant stand orange flavored anything except actual oranges! Hope they have another flavor. After my appointment on Wednesday, I am heading to my parents' house for the rest of the week. My mom said she was going to spoil me and pamper me! Woohoo! She's the type of woman who's not happy unless you're eating, napping, or shopping!

I worked 12.5hrs yesterday. It was too much even though I occasionally got to sit down. My ankles were swollen last night for the first time. Sitting with them elevated today hoping the swelling goes down. 

*And La Mere - I saw a Bouvier des Flandres in an appointment yesterday named...La Mer!!! *


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Waiting for my blood draw and just got a flu shot. I have been worried because baby has been really quiet. I feel an occasional flutter but nothing like the belly rocking kicks ive had for weeks. I mentioned it and they are having me come back a little later for an ultrasound just to check that everything is ok. I hope all goes well... His reduced movement strength has made me nervous.

Let us know how your u/s goes I'll be thinking about you! <3


----------



## snowangel187

Ditty- they gave me the choice of orange or lemon. But I have heard of some getting fruit punch. :thumbup: 

Maybe u can talk them into jellybeans. ;-)


----------



## La Mere

Good luck with your GTT, Ditty. and I hope your swelling goes down!! Hope you have fun with your mom too, it's been a while since I've gotten the chance to be pampered!!! And that's neat! (i had to look up what kind of dog that was though :haha:) They're so cute!!!!

ARuppe- Thinking of you! Let us know how everything goes!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I missed the secret santa convo. ??? What's the idea??


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies... Appointment is in 15 minutes...


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> I missed the secret santa convo. ??? What's the idea??

Well, the initial idea is to do a secret santa card swap. But I was also thinking if some ladies wanted to do a little gift along with the card, they could. I am just waiting to hear back with the go ahead from all of the admins. 

We're going to have to set up rules so things do get out of hand, not that I think they will as we all get along so well. But we do have to have min. membership and min. post requirements. (a certain number of posts prior to the start of this thread.) I've been looking at those of us who post regularly here to see when we joined, when this thread started and how many posts we all had before we started posting in this thread.

But, I just want to make sure that none of us get excluded.


----------



## snowangel187

gingermango said:


> Gtt test done, hopefully get my results tomorrow. Fasting really takes it out of you though im shattered lol

Did u do the one hour or three hour? It totally sucks when I did the three hour the other day. Not only had I fast and had that nasty drink I didn't get home til noon. So I was nauseous from fasting, the drink, weak and nauseous from them drawing my blood 4 times. I got home and ate too fast cause I was starving. Then felt even worse and like I was going to crash. :growlmad: I think next pregnancy I will just refuse the test!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I missed the secret santa convo. ??? What's the idea??
> 
> Well, the initial idea is to do a secret santa card swap. But I was also thinking if some ladies wanted to do a little gift along with the card, they could. I am just waiting to hear back with the go ahead from all of the admins.
> 
> We're going to have to set up rules so things do get out of hand, not that I think they will as we all get along so well. But we do have to have min. membership and min. post requirements. (a certain number of posts prior to the start of this thread.) I've been looking at those of us who post regularly here to see when we joined, when this thread started and how many posts we all had before we started posting in this thread.
> 
> But, I just want to make sure that none of us get excluded.Click to expand...

:cry: I barely have, if any, posts before this thread. :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Update on my doctors apptmnt!

Well... I gained.. dun dun dun 26 whopping pounds!! But my blood sugars have been perfect so he is not worried... Also... i had a little protein in my urine this morning but i did have a low blood sugar during the night which would cause it.. and my blood pressure was fine so he was not worried...

BUT NOW>.......

I will be getting weekly ultrasounds (to check fluid levels, babies size etc) EVERY WEEK! and Non-stress tests every week... Not only that but I have to get blood work and get the rhogam shot again when I go in, also need to do a kidney function test boooo.... 

Once i hit 32 weeks, i will be seen twice a week.. OY... The joys of being a type 1 diabetic :/ Thankfully I work from home and have the time to just go!

Good thing is they have the 4d there and she said she will get as many pictured as possible at every ultrasound now.. Today wasnt a good day because she faces my left hip and wont show her face loil.. but i did get to see her back..

Also.. she is in the 74th percentile! 1 lb 14 oz at 26 weeks.. Eeeek...


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:



> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I missed the secret santa convo. ??? What's the idea??
> 
> Well, the initial idea is to do a secret santa card swap. But I was also thinking if some ladies wanted to do a little gift along with the card, they could. I am just waiting to hear back with the go ahead from all of the admins.
> 
> We're going to have to set up rules so things do get out of hand, not that I think they will as we all get along so well. But we do have to have min. membership and min. post requirements. (a certain number of posts prior to the start of this thread.) I've been looking at those of us who post regularly here to see when we joined, when this thread started and how many posts we all had before we started posting in this thread.
> 
> But, I just want to make sure that none of us get excluded.Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I barely have, if any, posts before this thread. :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs: I will send you a card even if you don't meet the requirements. :hugs: I knew there would be some of us that would be cutting it close. I just want to try to make it as fair as possible.... If they even let us do it.

And its weird, I just found out that my bump buddy mommyb, posted in this thread before I did and she never got added to the list! She's due on the 24th with her 2nd boy. :shrug: just thought that was really weird....


----------



## prayingforbby

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Update on my doctors apptmnt!
> 
> Well... I gained.. dun dun dun 26 whopping pounds!! But my blood sugars have been perfect so he is not worried... Also... i had a little protein in my urine this morning but i did have a low blood sugar during the night which would cause it.. and my blood pressure was fine so he was not worried...
> 
> BUT NOW>.......
> 
> I will be getting weekly ultrasounds (to check fluid levels, babies size etc) EVERY WEEK! and Non-stress tests every week... Not only that but I have to get blood work and get the rhogam shot again when I go in, also need to do a kidney function test boooo....
> 
> Once i hit 32 weeks, i will be seen twice a week.. OY... The joys of being a type 1 diabetic :/ Thankfully I work from home and have the time to just go!
> 
> Good thing is they have the 4d there and she said she will get as many pictured as possible at every ultrasound now.. Today wasnt a good day because she faces my left hip and wont show her face loil.. but i did get to see her back..
> 
> Also.. she is in the 74th percentile! 1 lb 14 oz at 26 weeks.. Eeeek...

The good side to all the appointments is that you get to see the little lady more often :). 

I have had an ultrasound at every appointment, and still have yet to get a good picture of her. Last time she was facing my back. They measured her at 2lbs, but I know their machines can be off. Just hope I don't have a 8lb baby :/


----------



## prayingforbby

Since I am not creative in any way I thought I would ask you ladies :). I'm making a "new daddy kit/ gift basket" for my husband to give to him at the baby shower. I want to include some funny and some serious items. So far I have a coffee maker, energy drink, mask/gas mask, and ear plugs. 

Any other suggestions? I want to add a good daddy to be book, preferably geared toward the Christian father. Any suggestions for a book will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kaiecee

Just had a nap now finally having something to eat


----------



## snowangel187

prayingforbby said:


> Since I am not creative in any way I thought I would ask you ladies :). I'm making a "new daddy kit/ gift basket" for my husband to give to him at the baby shower. I want to include some funny and some serious items. So far I have a coffee maker, energy drink, mask/gas mask, and ear plugs.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I want to add a good daddy to be book, preferably geared toward the Christian father. Any suggestions for a book will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

I just took a class by Dr Kevin Leman he has written many books, tho I haven't read any yet I enjoyed the class. It was "New kid by Friday" I thought it was very helpful. :thumbup: 

They have these cute onesies I've seen that have directions on them like head goes here, arms here etc directions for daddy. I saw them recently at Buy Buy Baby. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

I can't remember if I'd mentioned this before or not, but thought I would just incase I hadn't. If you still haven't bought your crib bedding, I recommend checking eBay, they have really nice sets for super cheap. I bought dd's there it was a set that was in stores was $189 and I bought new for $79. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm presuming that we will do the secret Santa by country?


----------



## Kaiecee

Is there anyone from Canada?


----------



## La Mere

If that's how you want to do it, but the one I missed last year,they have ladies in the UK sending cards to ladies in the US etc.


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> If that's how you want to do it, but the one I missed last year,they have ladies in the UK sending cards to ladies in the US etc.

Ya but I'm the only one from Canada? Or is there more?


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't know much about the secret santa thing and I barely posted anything before here but why are there rules? Especially if we are just sending cards?


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> If that's how you want to do it, but the one I missed last year,they have ladies in the UK sending cards to ladies in the US etc.
> 
> Ya but I'm the only one from Canada? Or is there more?Click to expand...

I'm not sure, Kaiecee. As far I as I know you are the only one who posts regularly that lives in Canada.



sassy_mom said:


> I don't know much about the secret santa thing and I barely posted anything before here but why are there rules? Especially if we are just sending cards?

Because that's what I was told by the admin when I asked for permission to set this up. It's just things like have to a member for x amount of time, have x amount of posts, how things should be sent and when they should be sent out by. I wasn't going to have any rules, because we all get along well enough but was told I had to have them. I was going to tweek them so everyone could participate. Like the posts, would just be how many you have, not how many you had before posting in this thread. I even cut the membership down to half of what the other card swaps require. And I did this because a lot of you girls haven't been members too terribly long and you have well over what most of the others require for posts. 

If this is going to be too much trouble, then I can just msg the admin again and tell her never mind... :shrug: I just wanted to try to do something nice and fun for all of us who post regularly for the holidays.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby and I have been married 1 year today!!! Such sweet memories of what was happening a year ago! :)

My breasts started leaking saturday night, hahaha. You should of seen me, you would of laughed at me, I did freak out a little bit since I've never ever seen my breasts do that, I'd never seen anything come out of ma boobies! I even rushed hubby out of the bathroom, knocking 'til he came out hahaha. He was extremely cavalier and just laughed at my silliness and kept saying it was all part of the process, he said he couldn't wait to see how i'd freak out when it was actually milk coming out of them hahaha


----------



## La Mere

Happy anniversary, DeeDee! :hugs: 





Oh, and I edited my previous post. to add a little more info.


----------



## gingermango

If people want to just send cards the easiest way is for everyone that wants to send/receive to email their address and username to one person, that person adds all the names and addresses onto one document which is then emailed to all the people on it on a certain date (1st or 30th Nov) and people can send the cards as they wish :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gingermango said:


> If people want to just send cards the easiest way is for everyone that wants to send/receive to email their address and username to one person, that person adds all the names and addresses onto one document which is then emailed to all the people on it on a certain date (1st or 30th Nov) and people can send the cards as they wish :)

Yeah, i was just thinking this. If you girls want I can receive the addresses, since my email is already out there for the public knowledge of the masses xD


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy anniversary deedee hope u have a great night with hubby :)


----------



## La Mere

Ginger and DeeDee- 

That is part of what I was trying to do. I was just trying to do it so the admins wouldn't get mad. :shrug: guess maybe I should just bow out....


----------



## gingermango

La Mere said:


> Ginger and DeeDee-
> 
> That is part of what I was trying to do. I was just trying to do it so the admins wouldn't get mad. :shrug: guess maybe I should just bow out....

Im not sure if they could get mad about it as we're not posting our personal details on the forum? but I honestly dont know? At the end of the day I think we are all adults and if we wish to exchange addresses to keep in touch that shouldnt be a problem? Its not on other forums Im on but again each forum is different.

I dont think you shoud bow out hun, if its your idea then you should and will get full credit for it, I only read the last page lol cos Im having a lazy day :blush:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Ginger and DeeDee-
> 
> That is part of what I was trying to do. I was just trying to do it so the admins wouldn't get mad. :shrug: guess maybe I should just bow out....

No sweetie, you don't need to bow out! It's gonna be fine! We are all just giving in ideas. :hugs:

How about one person, instead of sending all the addresses to everyone, just decides who is going to be the santa of the other person and just sends them that one address???? :flower: (All of this between just the ladies that want to play and actually send addresses)


----------



## gingermango

Also are we thinking shop bought cards or hand made ones? I like handmade ones but then that will be hard if there is say 30 of us??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby and I have been married 1 year today!!! Such sweet memories of what was happening a year ago! :)
> 
> My breasts started leaking saturday night, hahaha. You should of seen me, you would of laughed at me, I did freak out a little bit since I've never ever seen my breasts do that, I'd never seen anything come out of ma boobies! I even rushed hubby out of the bathroom, knocking 'til he came out hahaha. He was extremely cavalier and just laughed at my silliness and kept saying it was all part of the process, he said he couldn't wait to see how i'd freak out when it was actually milk coming out of them hahaha


Oh thats right happy anniversary hunnie! Its ours today too! :) we celebrated on friday but maybe well go to dinner and a movie tonight just because!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so excited!!!!!! I just noticed that I've suddenly developed the line!!!!! I didn't get one with ds, and can't believe how excited I am lol. 


Back to the secret Santa thing, I think I've got he wrong idea? I though we would just be allocated one person to send to, but would we send to everyone on the list?


----------



## gingermango

Sorry I may have caused the confusion by not reading all the posts that had already been written lol


----------



## mellywelly

Lol and I should refresh the page before posting too!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> I'm so excited!!!!!! I just noticed that I've suddenly developed the line!!!!! I didn't get one with ds, and can't believe how excited I am lol.
> 
> 
> Back to the secret Santa thing, I think I've got he wrong idea? I though we would just be allocated one person to send to, but would we send to everyone on the list?

I would think just one. :shrug: but for everybody to receive one and nobody to be let out have somebody tell you who, selected randomly? Whatcha ladies think?


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't bow out! I have no idea how this thing works at all. :haha: DH and I do Christmas cards every year to all our family and friends with a picture of us in front of the tree. So it would be fun to add another person to the list ... or even people! lol! I think I might have a hard time just picking one of you ladies. I would need to know if there were special rules for mailing something out of the country? How many more stamps would we need to stick on there?:haha:

Happy Anniversary to Deedee and Nikki and LittleJ (I believe hers is today too) 


I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful anniversary and I wish you and your DH's many, many years of happiness!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I have been married 1 year today!!! Such sweet memories of what was happening a year ago! :)
> 
> My breasts started leaking saturday night, hahaha. You should of seen me, you would of laughed at me, I did freak out a little bit since I've never ever seen my breasts do that, I'd never seen anything come out of ma boobies! I even rushed hubby out of the bathroom, knocking 'til he came out hahaha. He was extremely cavalier and just laughed at my silliness and kept saying it was all part of the process, he said he couldn't wait to see how i'd freak out when it was actually milk coming out of them hahaha
> 
> 
> Oh thats right happy anniversary hunnie! Its ours today too! :) we celebrated on friday but maybe well go to dinner and a movie tonight just because!Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary to you too!!!!! :D 
We have been doing little things through out the weekend. Nothing really over the top since we are saving haha.


----------



## jrowenj

I'm down for secret santa. I like the idea of giving our address to one person and the can tell us who we have. I think store bought or hand made cards can just be up to the person and whatever they wanna send : )


----------



## La Mere

gingermango said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Ginger and DeeDee-
> 
> That is part of what I was trying to do. I was just trying to do it so the admins wouldn't get mad. :shrug: guess maybe I should just bow out....
> 
> Im not sure if they could get mad about it as we're not posting our personal details on the forum? but I honestly dont know? At the end of the day I think we are all adults and if we wish to exchange addresses to keep in touch that shouldnt be a problem? Its not on other forums Im on but again each forum is different.
> 
> I dont think you shoud bow out hun, if its your idea then you should and will get full credit for it, I only read the last page lol cos Im having a lazy day :blush:Click to expand...

Lol, I was originally the one who brought up the idea :blush: I just went and asked the person I knew had done this type of thing before and she told me I had to ask permission from the admins before I started doing anything. 

I would love to just be able to do it ourselves, its just since I was told I needed permission, I didn't want to get in trouble and just go on ahead with it.

I do really appreciate any ideas you or any one of the other girls has.



DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Ginger and DeeDee-
> 
> That is part of what I was trying to do. I was just trying to do it so the admins wouldn't get mad. :shrug: guess maybe I should just bow out....
> 
> No sweetie, you don't need to bow out! It's gonna be fine! We are all just giving in ideas. :hugs:
> 
> How about one person, instead of sending all the addresses to everyone, just decides who is going to be the santa of the other person and just sends them that one address???? :flower: (All of this between just the ladies that want to play and actually send addresses)Click to expand...

That's a great idea and kind of how I had originally planned to do it before I had to get in touch with Wobbles. 



gingermango said:


> Also are we thinking shop bought cards or hand made ones? I like handmade ones but then that will be hard if there is say 30 of us??

I say it's up to whoever wants to play. If we do it just like one person getting one address.. I think we could do hand made, but some might find it easier to buy one. :shrugs:



mellywelly said:


> I'm so excited!!!!!! I just noticed that I've suddenly developed the line!!!!! I didn't get one with ds, and can't believe how excited I am lol.
> 
> 
> Back to the secret Santa thing, I think I've got he wrong idea? I though we would just be allocated one person to send to, but would we send to everyone on the list?

I think it would be easier if one person picked a single person for everyone, seems more doable that way... but it's kind of a however we all feel comfortable doing it type thing.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@La_Mere: It's an awesome idea hon. Thanks!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Do you think that when we send the address, we say if we mind sending abroad or not? I wouldn't mind sending abroad since I have a post office less than a block away. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know when i send to europe its not that much more $$... Im so in!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!! I just noticed that I've suddenly developed the line!!!!! I didn't get one with ds, and can't believe how excited I am lol.
> 
> 
> Back to the secret Santa thing, I think I've got he wrong idea? I though we would just be allocated one person to send to, but would we send to everyone on the list?
> 
> I would think just one. :shrug: but for everybody to receive one and nobody to be let out have somebody tell you who, selected randomly? Whatcha ladies think?Click to expand...

I think that is a really good idea, DeeDee. I think it would be fun to be picked at random :haha: there's this site we could use, like give each lady a number and put it in the generator thing and whoever's number comes up we can pair them together! If that made sense....



sassy_mom said:


> Don't bow out! I have no idea how this thing works at all. :haha: DH and I do Christmas cards every year to all our family and friends with a picture of us in front of the tree. So it would be fun to add another person to the list ... or even people! lol! I think I might have a hard time just picking one of you ladies. I would need to know if there were special rules for mailing something out of the country? How many more stamps would we need to stick on there?:haha:
> 
> As for special rules for mail of of country, I would just say maybe send air mail to get it there quicker. :shrugs: as for postage I think someone at the post office should be able to tell you that.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Deedee and Nikki and LittleJ (I believe hers is today too)
> 
> 
> I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful anniversary and I wish you and your DH's many, many years of happiness!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:




jrowenj said:


> I'm down for secret santa. I like the idea of giving our address to one person and the can tell us who we have. I think store bought or hand made cards can just be up to the person and whatever they wanna send : )

I agree. One thing I was going to add to the "rules" :haha: was an optional only if you wanted to was enclose a small gift that would fit in the envelope. It's totally optional as I know not everyone will be able to do that, I just thought that would be kind of neat too.


----------



## La Mere

I think that's a good idea too, because there might be some ladies who aren't comfortable sending mail abroad or just don't have the money to do so. It's totally up to everyone what they want to do. I'm getting excited again, DeeDee... :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Don't bow out! I have no idea how this thing works at all. :haha: DH and I do Christmas cards every year to all our family and friends with a picture of us in front of the tree. So it would be fun to add another person to the list ... or even people! lol! I think I might have a hard time just picking one of you ladies. I would need to know if there were special rules for mailing something out of the country? How many more stamps would we need to stick on there?:haha:
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Deedee and Nikki and LittleJ (I believe hers is today too)
> 
> 
> I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful anniversary and I wish you and your DH's many, many years of happiness!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you Sassy!!! 



La Mere said:


> I think that's a good idea too, because there might be some ladies who aren't comfortable sending mail abroad or just don't have the money to do so. It's totally up to everyone what they want to do. I'm getting excited again, DeeDee... :haha:

That's good sweetie, there was no reason to get unexcited! :flower: :hugs: :thumbup: hehe


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Don't bow out! I have no idea how this thing works at all. :haha: DH and I do Christmas cards every year to all our family and friends with a picture of us in front of the tree. So it would be fun to add another person to the list ... or even people! lol! I think I might have a hard time just picking one of you ladies. I would need to know if there were special rules for mailing something out of the country? How many more stamps would we need to stick on there?:haha:
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Deedee and Nikki and LittleJ (I believe hers is today too)
> 
> 
> I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful anniversary and I wish you and your DH's many, many years of happiness!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you Sassy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I think that's a good idea too, because there might be some ladies who aren't comfortable sending mail abroad or just don't have the money to do so. It's totally up to everyone what they want to do. I'm getting excited again, DeeDee... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good sweetie, there was no reason to get unexcited! :flower: :hugs: :thumbup: heheClick to expand...

:haha: Talk about hormonal mood swings!! :haha: Thank you! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies just a quick question. I never did this after having dd, but had seen it mentioned somewhere and wanted to know if any of y'all have thought about or planne on doing it. Sending Thank You notes and/or treats to Labor and Delivery after giving birth? :shrug:


----------



## La Mere

Lol, well, I guess I could send hubby a thank you note :haha: but with homebirth I don't have a lot of people to thank :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick question. I never did this after having dd, but had seen it mentioned somewhere and wanted to know if any of y'all have thought about or planne on doing it. Sending Thank You notes and/or treats to Labor and Delivery after giving birth? :shrug:

That's a very good and thoughtful idea. I'd do it depending on how they treat us hahaha.


----------



## DittyByrd

prayingforbby said:


> Since I am not creative in any way I thought I would ask you ladies :). I'm making a "new daddy kit/ gift basket" for my husband to give to him at the baby shower. I want to include some funny and some serious items. So far I have a coffee maker, energy drink, mask/gas mask, and ear plugs.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I want to add a good daddy to be book, preferably geared toward the Christian father. Any suggestions for a book will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

I think a book with short devotions for the time-crunched parent would be nice. There is one called 15 minutes with God or something like that.


----------



## mellywelly

Just found a site called secretsantaelf.co.uk, you add the name and email of participants and then it randomly pairs people up and emails them who they have to buy for. Not sure if it helps la mere?


----------



## mellywelly

DittyByrd said:


> prayingforbby said:
> 
> 
> Since I am not creative in any way I thought I would ask you ladies :). I'm making a "new daddy kit/ gift basket" for my husband to give to him at the baby shower. I want to include some funny and some serious items. So far I have a coffee maker, energy drink, mask/gas mask, and ear plugs.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I want to add a good daddy to be book, preferably geared toward the Christian father. Any suggestions for a book will be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> I think a book with short devotions for the time-crunched parent would be nice. There is one called 15 minutes with God or something like that.Click to expand...

Some big arm length rubber gloves? And lots more ear plugs! Maybe a printed voucher for something like an afternoon nap, or a full nights sleep?


----------



## ARuppe716

Love all the Secret Santa suggestions...

Happy Anniversary to all the ladies celebrating today!!

Had our ultrasound and everything looked good. He is head up so that probably accounts for the change in movement I've felt. It's amazing how much bigger he looked from the last time we saw him. And even better I now have some peace of mind. I was getting really worried, so I'm glad they checked and all seems to be well. I should hear from all my blood testing by the end of the week so fingers crossed that all comes back good, as well!


----------



## brieri1

Have any of you felt the baby shake? Sometimes Lilah shakes inside me. Kinda like a dog. I hope that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## La Mere

mellywelly said:


> Just found a site called secretsantaelf.co.uk, you add the name and email of participants and then it randomly pairs people up and emails them who they have to buy for. Not sure if it helps la mere?

Oh, thank you, Melly! I will check it out and send the link to DeeDee as well!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Love all the Secret Santa suggestions...
> 
> Happy Anniversary to all the ladies celebrating today!!
> 
> Had our ultrasound and everything looked good. He is head up so that probably accounts for the change in movement I've felt. It's amazing how much bigger he looked from the last time we saw him. And even better I now have some peace of mind. I was getting really worried, so I'm glad they checked and all seems to be well. I should hear from all my blood testing by the end of the week so fingers crossed that all comes back good, as well!

Glad everything is well :)


----------



## Lillian33

Yay! Glad everything looks perfect Aruppe :hugs:

Happy Anniversary to Deedee and Nikki, hope your hubbys pamper you both :)

Ditty, sorry you had such a long hard day, put your feet up and rest :hugs:

La Mere and all, I would love to participate in the secret santa card and or gift and I am happy posting to anywhere in the world - makes it lots of fun :happydance: assuming people would be ok posting to New Zealand - I know it's a long way away :haha:

xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies...I love having this group :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I love buying gifts!! I aways try to find smething unique etc.. :)


----------



## mellywelly

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I love buying gifts!! I aways try to find smething unique etc.. :)

I'd love you to have me for our work secret Santa! Everyone hates it if they pull me :haha: they think I'm really hard to buy for :shrug: don't know why, I just hate getting smellies or a scarf, I don't care how little something costs, I just want effort and imagination!:thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol yea! I agree!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I love buying gifts!! I aways try to find smething unique etc.. :)
> 
> I'd love you to have me for our work secret Santa! Everyone hates it if they pull me :haha: they think I'm really hard to buy for :shrug: don't know why, I just hate getting smellies or a scarf, I don't care how little something costs, I just want effort and imagination!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Taking note of that, just in case! :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Happy anniversaries to all those celerating!

Aruppe - glad to hear all is well.

I am sorry if been AWOL, work is MANIC at the moment, I'm still work now, since 9am this morning and its now 9.40pm! Probably going to be like this for next two weeks. 

Secret Santa - great ideas ladies!

La mere - I am following the convo and will drop you a DM tkmorrow, sorry for not helping sooner x


----------



## Betheney

I want to be apart of the secret Santa!!!

I know it might possibly make it less secret Santa like. But maybe some pairing up from the same parts of the world would be good. Like Australia and New Zealand are pretty close.


----------



## La Mere

I emailed you, DeeDee. I forgot to send this link in the email. Melly found this site, I think it would be pretty useful. secretsantaelf.co.uk

Betheney- Of course y u can take part! Lol, wouldn't dream of you not being part of it. It would be good to have some same side of the world pairings. :haha:

Sonia- You can either PM me or DeeDee! It would nice for the 3 of us to collaborate. It would make it a lot easier! Thanks for all the help, ladies!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> I want to be apart of the secret Santa!!!
> 
> I know it might possibly make it less secret Santa like. But maybe some pairing up from the same parts of the world would be good. Like Australia and New Zealand are pretty close.

Yeah, I think the accommodations and considerations should be made when pairing. As to whom would like to send abroad or not, or what places they seem to find more convenient to send. And those who say just randomly, that they don't really mind, then randomly. Maybe we can send notes when sending the address to the email or the direct message.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was told by my dr. Office if I don't get a call then my glucose test was ok and I won't have to do the longer test which for all my kids I never had to do but all pregnancies are different so let's hope no call :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> I emailed you, DeeDee. I forgot to send this link in the email. Melly found this site, I think it would be pretty useful. secretsantaelf.co.uk

Just sent you like 3 emails. hahahaha.


----------



## mellywelly

I'm easy will post anywhere, just need some time as royal mail aren't the fastest people out there! 

If we put a little something inside, is that for mummy or baby?


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I emailed you, DeeDee. I forgot to send this link in the email. Melly found this site, I think it would be pretty useful. secretsantaelf.co.uk
> 
> Just sent you like 3 emails. hahahaha.Click to expand...

:rofl: okay, I will go check my email! I'm gonna have to take a little break from here to go wash dishes and put laundry away.. but will check back if I have time before Hubby gets home and I have to start dinner.



mellywelly said:


> I'm easy will post anywhere, just need some time as royal mail aren't the fastest people out there!
> 
> If we put a little something inside, is that for mummy or baby?

It can be for whichever you would like, Melly.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> I emailed you, DeeDee. I forgot to send this link in the email. Melly found this site, I think it would be pretty useful. secretsantaelf.co.uk
> 
> Betheney- Of course y u can take part! Lol, wouldn't dream of you not being part of it. It would be good to have some same side of the world pairings. :haha:
> 
> Sonia- You can either PM me or DeeDee! It would nice for the 3 of us to collaborate. It would make it a lot easier! Thanks for all the help, ladies!!!

I think the site is good, but how do we send the physical addresses with it? I don't think you can. And it wont take considerations to pairing either. It won't let you know who is with who in the end I think. It makes it all a big surprise but a little hard to work with too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I emailed you, DeeDee. I forgot to send this link in the email. Melly found this site, I think it would be pretty useful. secretsantaelf.co.uk
> 
> Just sent you like 3 emails. hahahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: okay, I will go check my email! I'm gonna have to take a little break from here to go wash dishes and put laundry away.. but will check back if I have time before Hubby gets home and I have to start dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm easy will post anywhere, just need some time as royal mail aren't the fastest people out there!
> 
> If we put a little something inside, is that for mummy or baby?Click to expand...
> 
> It can be for whichever you would like, Melly.Click to expand...

That's fine, we have time! Hahaha, I'll be leaving soon too since hubby gets here at 5 LOL I can be a little bit of an ass when working with, sorry, but it's just because I was some executive director's assistant for 5 years and I'm use to sending it all in ASAP... :blush: sorry... don't feel pressured, take your time hahahahaha


----------



## La Mere

Oh, I don't feel pressured at all, hun! I just don't want to be on here when/after hubby gets home. So he feels like I am spending time with him instead of just sitting next to him enthralled in our doings!!! I agree, I really like the idea of Melly's site, I'm just not too sure how well it works. It was a great idea, though! Keep those ideas coming ladies!!! :thumbup:

Oh and I emailed you back, DeeDee!!


----------



## Betheney

I think as far as post counts go as a rule it should be based on posts done on this thread. I don't really want to send something to someone who had 100 posts prior to joining this thread but has only posted in this thread a few times. Plus Wobbles said it's easy to say "post 100 times and join" which is why she recommends having the post count prior to the thread. But we could easily say

Members who have posted x amount of times in January Jellybeans from the start of the thread to the end of Sept.

As the secret Santa idea came up in Oct so that would exclude anyone who just joined us to get in the secret Santa. But include all the regulars and girls who have been around a while but not cut out those who didn't have many posts prior to the thread like deedee.


----------



## mellywelly

Found another site called sneaky Santa, and it lets you anonymously sent a message to the person it picked for you, so you could message them with your address? The only other way I can think of is one of you holds our addresses and after we have had our person picked, we would have to email the address holder for where we are sending. Hope that makes sense although I have a feeling I've made it sound complicated!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Found another site called sneaky Santa, and it lets you anonymously sent a message to the person it picked for you, so you could message them with your address? The only other way I can think of is one of you holds our addresses and after we have had our person picked, we would have to email the address holder for where we are sending. Hope that makes sense although I have a feeling I've made it sound complicated!

If I understood correctly I think that's the easiest solution. To have one person pair the ones that want specifics ex: abroad, country, etc. and then have them randomize the rest, and later on just send emails or messages informing who is with who and the address?

It's a little bit of work, but I'd gladly do it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew ladies you are busy bees! Love all the ideas going on about the secret santa. 

To the question about feeling baby shake .... yes I feel that pretty often and I thought it was funny. Maybe she has chills? :haha: I'm sure it is nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks Sassy and Brieri - I had the baby shaking feeling last night and it actually made me feel nauseous like motion sickness or something :haha:

Thanks for all the work on the secret santa ladies!! I'm happy with closer pairings or far, will go with the flow!


----------



## els1022

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick question. I never did this after having dd, but had seen it mentioned somewhere and wanted to know if any of y'all have thought about or planne on doing it. Sending Thank You notes and/or treats to Labor and Delivery after giving birth? :shrug:

As a labor and delivery nurse, we LOVE when we get thank you notes. We really do bond with many of our patients and remember them for quite a while...
Treats such as bagels and coffee or donuts when you come in for an induction are definitely appreciated,too!!


----------



## Poppy84

I've had the baby shaking thing I think. I've been describing it as baby wiggling around rather than kicking. It's a really strange feeling and I'm not sure I like it as it makes me feel funny haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just a quick question. I never did this after having dd, but had seen it mentioned somewhere and wanted to know if any of y'all have thought about or planne on doing it. Sending Thank You notes and/or treats to Labor and Delivery after giving birth? :shrug:
> 
> As a labor and delivery nurse, we LOVE when we get thank you notes. We really do bond with many of our patients and remember them for quite a while...
> Treats such as bagels and coffee or donuts when you come in for an induction are definitely appreciated,too!!Click to expand...

Uh, im butting in as usual but that's awesome advice! Thanks.
Have a question:
Cups of coffee like from Starbucks, or coffee to be made? If it were cups of coffee, how many do you think would suffice, how many nurses would be there in average? :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

It is a really strange feeling! lol! Chloe does it pretty often so I'm use to it now but it still makes me laugh a little because I imagine her shaking around like a wet dog. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I was thinking the same thing deedee


----------



## Lauren021406

Happy Anniversary deedee and nikki!!

Love the idea of secret santa!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- great idea, hun. I feel that is much more fair. 

Melly- I understand you completely! Great idea and thanks for the site!

I'm so glad you girls are so enthused about this! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

els1022 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just a quick question. I never did this after having dd, but had seen it mentioned somewhere and wanted to know if any of y'all have thought about or planne on doing it. Sending Thank You notes and/or treats to Labor and Delivery after giving birth? :shrug:
> 
> As a labor and delivery nurse, we LOVE when we get thank you notes. We really do bond with many of our patients and remember them for quite a while...
> Treats such as bagels and coffee or donuts when you come in for an induction are definitely appreciated,too!!Click to expand...


Thanks for your reply! And your suggestion has been noted. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Is anybody crafty? I've lost my boppy pillow and decided instead of dishing out another $35 or so I'm going to attempt to sew my own. :thumbup: and then I got to thinking I could probably make my own burp cloths, newborn mittens and hats. Ok so maybe I've been getting a little carried away. :haha: I'll let y'all know how it all turns out.


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Is anybody crafty? I've lost my boppy pillow and decided instead of dishing out another $35 or so I'm going to attempt to sew my own. :thumbup: and then I got to thinking I could probably make my own burp cloths, newborn mittens and hats. Ok so maybe I've been getting a little carried away. :haha: I'll let y'all know how it all turns out.


Crafty .. yes yes! Not sure about doing a boppy pillow but I bought the fabric and batting today to make the burp cloths. I have made several of those and they are super easy! I buy 2 yards of flannel fabric so there are different patterns on each side. This is the site I have for making my burp cloths ... just print out the pattern and it might take me an hour to make 8 from start to finish.

https://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2008/01/burp-cloth-tutorial.html


----------



## ARuppe716

Burp cloths are super easy! I've been making them with this super cute monster fabric and bright colored terry cloth. I've also done mittens, a huge blanket, big flannel pillow letters spelling out his name, a pillow for the glider, a nursing cover, and am working on another knitted blanket. Next on my plate is a set of "peepee teepees", a few hats, and shopping cart cover. I love making things both with my knitting needles and my sewing machine...I'll have to take some pics and post them! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Burp cloths are super easy! I've been making them with this super cute monster fabric and bright colored terry cloth. I've also done mittens, a huge blanket, big flannel pillow letters spelling out his name, a pillow for the glider, a nursing cover, and am working on another knitted blanket. Next on my plate is a set of "peepee teepees", a few hats, and shopping cart cover. I love making things both with my knitting needles and my sewing machine...I'll have to take some pics and post them! :)


Wow! That is awesome. I have made 2 nursing covers for friends and I am working on a blanket right now (crochet). I love my sewing machine too! It is amazing the things you can make and how much you can save by making your own stuff. Not to mention, you can pick out super cute fabric! The shopping cart cover is something I would love to make eventually. Is it easy?


----------



## Kaiecee

Aruppe

I wish I was crafty like u


----------



## Kaiecee

Haven't eaten much today after the glucose test I feel asleep then I was sick cuz I didn't eat so I had toast with cottage cheese then I threw that up after about an hour dh took a nap while I watched tv supper I had a cup of tea with tomatoe soup and crackers but I feel sick still but I still want some of my leftover pie maybe ill have more tea or just water anyone do anything for a sore tummy?


----------



## ARuppe716

Don't know yet about the shopping cart cover but the patterns I have look pretty basic...I want to do it in St. Louis Cardinals fabric! I'm originally from St. Louis and a family of die hard fans...this little boy will have no choice but to love them too!! haha...currently watching the playoffs and trying to teach him how great they are through osmosis :)


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Don't know yet about the shopping cart cover but the patterns I have look pretty basic...I want to do it in St. Louis Cardinals fabric! I'm originally from St. Louis and a family of die hard fans...this little boy will have no choice but to love them too!! haha...currently watching the playoffs and trying to teach him how great they are through osmosis :)


Oh right! Sorry I see that is up next to make for you! 

Yea DH and I play fight over which team to dress our daughter in for football as we like rival teams. I suppose with having 2 babies, I'll have to let him dress one in his team to be fair ... or not. :haha::haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

I've been meaning to take pics of some of my stuff for awhile so this totally motivated me to finally get up and snap some shots! 

Here is the pillow- I don't like the filling I have so I have to get something else before I can finish it up. It's backed with terry cloth. The brown and turquoise blanket is the one I'm currently knitting. The mittens! :) And the other blanket I knitted...
 



Attached Files:







C0293C17-3D28-4B7F-9D2A-40027331928F.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









9C1E5EB6-F522-415D-A8BD-29E1E0134B15.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 4









49CA01C7-058C-4B3C-9018-1E1FF43A7107.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 5









650D532F-A42E-42E4-9971-2C3A6B8DB4EE.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ARuppe716

And here are the burp cloths. I made a band that buttons to hold them together in a bag, etc. These are small travel ones and I made some bigger ones as well.
 



Attached Files:







3CC04B9C-5420-4C76-8C5A-6AD8C21853AE.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









B64C655D-3381-4B61-9BE2-53369E812815.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls i make tonnes of crafty things. My FB page is here https://www.facebook.com/PumpernickelBaby

i've never made burp cloths because nobody i know including myself has ever used burp cloths. lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Aruppe

Omg ur stuff is so nice I love the monster ones :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Super cute Betheney! I love the bags! :) I want to make something similar for my niece for Christmas that will be the perfect size for childrens books. She's almost three and the library is her favorite place, I want to make her a special bag just for her library trips :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you, Kaiecee!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Hey girls i make tonnes of crafty things. My FB page is here https://www.facebook.com/PumpernickelBaby
> 
> i've never made burp cloths because nobody i know including myself has ever used burp cloths. lol

Ur daughter is so cute ur so crafty too I just left a comment my real ne is Kim


----------



## Betheney

All my patterns i generally make myself otherwise you get into legalities with using other peoples patterns and profiting off them. I don't give them out and don't share them because it takes a long time to perfect them! lol. But for you ladies i'd be willing to share with :)

Aruppe the bag is pretty easy. I'd be willing to help out. Have you used Bias binding before, do you know how bias binding works.

Kaiecee i was wondering who Kim was. lol


----------



## sassy_mom

betheney said:


> hey girls i make tonnes of crafty things. My fb page is here https://www.facebook.com/pumpernickelbaby
> 
> i've never made burp cloths because nobody i know including myself has ever used burp cloths. Lol


love love love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Those bibs with the sleeves are just the cutest ever!!! Definitely love the bags! I still consider myself a beginner and am learning along the way. I'll have to post some of things I have made.


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheny

How much does it cost for someone in Canada I love ur stuff just don't know if I'm crafty ENOUGHT to attempt them
Myself


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- I've definitely used bias binding before...I used to make all sorts of bags like purses, totes, and big zippered dance bags :) Do you machine sew on the letters or do them by hand? You have nice way of detailing everything!


----------



## sassy_mom

These are some of the things I have made since getting my sewing machine back in February.

First two are the very first burp cloths. 
The third is one of my favorite hats I crocheted.
The fourth is a pillowcase dress I made for DD for St. Patrick's Day
The last picture is a nursing cover I made for my best friend.
 



Attached Files:







100_3883.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 0









100_3866.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1









100_3966.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0









100_4126.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 0









100_4277.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sassy_mom

Here are a few more 

A blanket I made for my nephew. 
More burp cloths ... These are really cute after you wash and dry them as they fray along the outside.
The third and fourth images are a play mat/changing pad .. it also has little storage compartments sewn in as you can see. It all folds up even with the wipes and things stored in. 
The other nursing cover I have made.
 



Attached Files:







100_4378.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0









100_4381.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1









100_4382.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









100_4383.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









100_4384.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Those bibs with the sleeves are just the cutest ever!!! Definitely love the bags! I still consider myself a beginner and am learning along the way. I'll have to post some of things I have made.

I do love those bibs, and if anyone gives you any you will soon see how valuable they are with keeping your little ones not covered in food!!



Kaiecee said:


> Betheny
> 
> How much does it cost for someone in Canada I love ur stuff just don't know if I'm crafty ENOUGHT to attempt them
> Myself

I'm not sure entirely sure but i think the cheapest would be about $20



ARuppe716 said:


> Betheney- I've definitely used bias binding before...I used to make all sorts of bags like purses, totes, and big zippered dance bags :) Do you machine sew on the letters or do them by hand? You have nice way of detailing everything!

Ok so then you know that bias binding is stretchy. I have a bias binding machine so make ALL my own bias binding as it saves a TONNE of money. When you make your own bias binding you cut the strips out diagonally because that's obviously where the stretch is in normal non stretch fabrics. So instead i cut the strips on the STRAIGHT not the diagonal so they don't stretch or give at all, then turn them into bias binding strips. I then put two bias binding strips together (flat side out, folded side with rough edges in) and sew along each long side sewing the two together. This is how i make the straps. I think it makes a huge difference rather than using rope or something that would be uncomfortable on a toddlers shoulders. But you couldn't use store bought bias tape as once you sewed it together if you tried to close the bag the straps would stretch and the stitches would pop. But they have those little hand held bias tape makers that are only a couple of dollars.

the letters i use Heat'N Bond, there's two types 1 that is thinner that requires sewing with and 1 that is a sturdier glue that is suppose to be a "no sew". I hate not sewing the letters on because i always feel like the bond will give out eventually but sometimes it's so hard to sew through the letters and the glue screws with my needle even with the thinner heat 'N Bond that i have no option but to just use the 'No Sew Heat'N Bond'


----------



## ARuppe716

Cute! I love the star blanket! We could have our own January Jellybeans etsy shop!! I love this kind of stuff. I'm trying to get my knitting done before my carpal tunnel gets too bad because it's getting harder to work for prolonged periods of time, but then I'll be all over that sewing machine!


----------



## ARuppe716

Brilliant with the bias trick!! My mom has a bias making machine, I'll definitely have to use that trick- thank you!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney I have seen some blogs with people who make their own bias binding and I think it is a great idea. I love that you could match the fabric better or really choose any fabric instead of picking what is from the store. I have thought about getting my own but like I said I'm still a beginner so once I feel comfortable doing some of the stuff I do now, I may go ahead and get one of those.


----------



## Betheney

Anyway ladies i'm off to class so i'm out!!! but i love talking sewing and am sad i can't talk it that little bit longer. lol



sassy_mom said:


> Betheney I have seen some blogs with people who make their own bias binding and I think it is a great idea. I love that you could match the fabric better or really choose any fabric instead of picking what is from the store. I have thought about getting my own but like I said I'm still a beginner so once I feel comfortable doing some of the stuff I do now, I may go ahead and get one of those.

Just a small piece of advice, when i started bias binding, it was so wonky and terrible that i didn't know how people ever used it. After doing it on quite a few things my technique improved dramatically and now it's so easy i don't know how i ever couldn't do it to begin with. So if you're feeling defeated it's all about practice makes perfect. Eva owns so many rejected stuff that i couldnt' sell because it's so dodgy. lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha!! I think we all have a collection of things that just didn't come out right!! We can talk seeing again sometime soon... I love it too :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow I really wish I had 10% of ur talents to do all this sewing and knitting I'm a little jelous :)


----------



## jrowenj

Glucose test result tmrw. Don't know why I'm nervous!


----------



## darkstar

I'm still working on one of those star blankets. I started it months ago lol.. I keep picking it up now and again and doing a few rows then stopping.

I've made bibs and breast pads and I'm knitting a little blue cardigan now.

I haven't taken a bump pic for while so thought I would attach one. Excuse the blur.
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lillian33

Gorgeous darkstar!!

Aruppe, Betheney and Sassy im with Kaiecee, you guys are so creative and make beautiful stuff, very jealous of your talents!! :flower:


----------



## gingermango

Hey ladies, just had my 28 week mw app, baby is doing fine :) took a while to find his hb cos he wouldnt stop moving and the mw has agreed he is completely on one side of my belly lol.

I passed the GTT yesterday too, whoop whoop.

In my notes after she felt lo there are three headings she has to fill in which are
Pres, Lie and Eng: next to these it looks like she has written cepu,long and tall (may say tail) any ideas?

Edited: I have just googled it and I think she has actually wrote ceph, long and free lol meaning lo is head down, not lying back to back and head is not engaged yet lol


----------



## Betheney

My bump buddy is in labour!!!!!! She's 37 weeks and I'm so effing excited. We were TTC no.1 at the same time and gave birth a month apart. Then we were TTC no.2 together and she's been due 8 weeks before me. Now she's having her baby and I'm bouncing off the walls in anticipation. She's having a planned vbac homebirth. Updates via fb messages have stopped so I'm assuming things are getting intense.

Eeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## mellywelly

:happydance:I've changed fruit:happydance:

Bethaney, won't be long before we are all posting labour has started!!


----------



## Betheney

I just LOVE labour updates as they're happening!!! I find it so incredibly exciting. I wonder if many of us regulars will double up and labour at the same time. 

I believe 1st of November is when the very last of the January jelly beans make it into 3rd tri. So I can't wait for that so we're all in 3rd Tri together


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so jealous that she can vac at home! I'm not even allowed a water birth:cry: I've got to go to hospital and be on a permanent monitor, apparently it stretches far enough that I can sit in the chair next to the bed, but no walking about! I know that they will want me in ASAP when labour starts but I'm very tempted to not let hem know straight away, not sure if that's irresponsible or not :shrug: but I hate the thought of being strapped to the bed.


----------



## Betheney

Have you had 2 c-sections or 1?

She was able to get into a midwife care led program and not the normal hospital run care. If she was in hospital it was 100% strapped to a bed with monitors. Her initial choice was a birthing centre that allowedvallowed vbacs but the birthing centre of choice was unsure if they would be set up for vbacs by her due date (legislation and paperwork and what not) so prepared for a home birth as a hospital birth was just not an option. So with all the preparation for a home birth underway for the "just in case" she started looking more and more forward to the home birth and even if the paperwork at the birth centre was done in time (it wasnt) I think she would of chosen to HB in the end anyway.

Are there no birthing centres near you that allow vbacs. 

Will no midwives attend a homebirth vbac?

&#9825;


----------



## mellywelly

Just been having a google, there's only 1 birthing centre near here, we'll about an hour away. They only take low risk cases so no vbacs. 

I've just had the 1 cs, leaking waters for 4 days, inducing tried but I only did .5 cm in 24 hours.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies...question...best pregnancy pillow???....my stomach hurts so bad..either from growing or being kicked allllll the time( she dsnt stop!) then my back hurts at night, then my hips...so miserable cat sleep...im giving in and buying a pillow!


----------



## Betheney

You really need to spend the extra and get the giant u-shaped one. It's so hard to roll over all night and to try and take the pillow with you because it's only a 1 sided one. Trust me, being able to flip easily every 45mins without worrying about twisting under the blankets and trying to get your pillow to twist with you is totally worth it.

It such a pain in the ass constantly changing sides and dragging the pillow back and forth under the sheets


----------



## Betheney

Mine is exactly like this although this was not the brand I purchased I think this website had taken then pattern and made their own. I bought mine at toys-r-us in Australia 

https://www.bebekidsworld.com/catal...u-shape-body-pillow-maternity-pillow-cozyland

After baby was born I frequently used it to breastfeed like this.

https://www.bebekidsworld.com/assets/vendors/image-1.4.1/image.php/assets/media/catalogs/products/total-comfort-u-shape-maternity-pillow-a.jpg?width=400&height=400&image=/assets/media/catalogs/products/total-comfort-u-shape-maternity-pillow-a.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u!


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> I'm still working on one of those star blankets. I started it months ago lol.. I keep picking it up now and again and doing a few rows then stopping.
> 
> I've made bibs and breast pads and I'm knitting a little blue cardigan now.
> 
> I haven't taken a bump pic for while so thought I would attach one. Excuse the blur.

I was thinking about making breast pads too. What did you decide to use to make them?


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies...question...best pregnancy pillow???....my stomach hurts so bad..either from growing or being kicked allllll the time( she dsnt stop!) then my back hurts at night, then my hips...so miserable cat sleep...im giving in and buying a pillow!

I have the Snoogle and it's super comfy.


----------



## jrowenj

just got back from my checkup and found out I have mild anemia... kinda worried about it. Dr didn't seem too concerned and told me to take extra Iron


----------



## DittyByrd

Yesterday I was obsessing over kick counts. Baby was quiet all day but I was feeling a bit under the weather as well. Kick counts were adequate though not as enthusiastic as I would have liked.

Well, this morning baby is throwing a big old party in there. I counted about 30 kicks in 15 min before I stopped. :)

And I chose my pediatrician today. We're fortunate enough to be miles away from the top children's hospital in the USA so I chose an office affiliated with it. If baby, heaven forbid, ever needs admitted my pediatrician will have admission rights to that hospital.

To those crafty little minxes with all the sewing - I am jealous! Way to go! Anyone consider selling stuff on Etsy?

And finally...my ankle swelling is completely gone after taking it easy yesterday. Excellent! OB appointment tomorrow + the GTT. When did your OBs/Midwives recommend the flu vaccine?


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> just got back from my checkup and found out I have mild anemia... kinda worried about it. Dr didn't seem too concerned and told me to take extra Iron

It's pretty common in early and late pregnancy. If Dr. isn't worried, you shouldn't be either! :)


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just got back from my checkup and found out I have mild anemia... kinda worried about it. Dr didn't seem too concerned and told me to take extra Iron
> 
> It's pretty common in early and late pregnancy. If Dr. isn't worried, you shouldn't be either! :)Click to expand...

THanks! I wasn't worried when I left the appointment because the Dr didn't seem too worried and just said to increase my iron supps but of course I just got on Dr Google and now I am freaking out!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just got back from my checkup and found out I have mild anemia... kinda worried about it. Dr didn't seem too concerned and told me to take extra Iron
> 
> It's pretty common in early and late pregnancy. If Dr. isn't worried, you shouldn't be either! :)Click to expand...
> 
> THanks! I wasn't worried when I left the appointment because the Dr didn't seem too worried and just said to increase my iron supps but of course I just got on Dr Google and now I am freaking out!Click to expand...

My mom has an awesome drink for anemia. My sister had it severely 'til she started drinking this: beet, orange and carrot. Make yourself some shakes of that and it'll help. That along what you usually would eat for iron, like spinach :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> just got back from my checkup and found out I have mild anemia... kinda worried about it. Dr didn't seem too concerned and told me to take extra Iron
> 
> It's pretty common in early and late pregnancy. If Dr. isn't worried, you shouldn't be either! :)Click to expand...
> 
> THanks! I wasn't worried when I left the appointment because the Dr didn't seem too worried and just said to increase my iron supps but of course I just got on Dr Google and now I am freaking out!Click to expand...
> 
> My mom has an awesome drink for anemia. My sister had it severely 'til she started drinking this: beet, orange and carrot. Make yourself some shakes of that and it'll help. That along what you usually would eat for iron, like spinach :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, i would much rather eat more iron than take supplements!


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> THanks! I wasn't worried when I left the appointment because the Dr didn't seem too worried and just said to increase my iron supps but of course I just got on Dr Google and now I am freaking out!

Black olives have lots of iron too - if u like them....


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies...question...best pregnancy pillow???....my stomach hurts so bad..either from growing or being kicked allllll the time( she dsnt stop!) then my back hurts at night, then my hips...so miserable cat sleep...im giving in and buying a pillow!

Also have the snoogle pillow - its great but I like to have a couple extra pillows (small) One that I can place under my tummy when I'm facing away & another I have between my shoulders (more so since I have back issues anyway) But SO worth it!


----------



## ARuppe716

My doctor said they will check for anemia this week and it's fairly common to find and correct. I don't think it's too much to worry about. I have a friend who had it severely and would pass out but she had other health complications and her numbers were extremely low.

As for the flu shot, I had mine yesterday. I asked the OB if I should get one and she sent I the nurse to administer it!


----------



## Kaiecee

I hear all u talking about baby kicking so hard and moving all the time but I don't get those really big kicks u think something is wrong? Why am I not getti g this with this pregnancy ?


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the advice, ladies


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> I hear all u talking about baby kicking so hard and moving all the time but I don't get those really big kicks u think something is wrong? Why am I not getti g this with this pregnancy ?

I don't really get huge kicks either, certainly not like what I got with ds. I get lots more kicks than with him though, just more gentle ones. And lots of kind of pushing sensations too.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was starting to worry thanks melly :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee mine arent huge kicks but shes def beating my insides up by rolling and moving around, i had one huuuuuuge kick this morning that took my breath away ( not literally but it startled me it was so hard) .. Baby is prob calmer for u... I hope this doesnt mean shell be a nut when she gets out.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have felt rolling but not often


----------



## jrowenj

When is everyone doing the tour of their hospital if they haven't already? Wondering when I should set that up!


----------



## mellywelly

No tour for me, its only first time mums get it here.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was suppose to go but in the day of the tour I was too sick so I have to rebook it


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> When is everyone doing the tour of their hospital if they haven't already? Wondering when I should set that up!

Lol i didnt know they do that..my gynos office is at the hospital im delivering at..i know where to go to labor and delivery when the time comes, plus mine will already be schduled...


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> When is everyone doing the tour of their hospital if they haven't already? Wondering when I should set that up!

This Saturday, OH and I are going to look on our way out of town as its 30 mins away


----------



## jrowenj

thanks!! So, I suppose it isn't too early for me to schedule our tour! Yeaa!!! So exciting!


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I'm still working on one of those star blankets. I started it months ago lol.. I keep picking it up now and again and doing a few rows then stopping.
> 
> I've made bibs and breast pads and I'm knitting a little blue cardigan now.
> 
> I haven't taken a bump pic for while so thought I would attach one. Excuse the blur.
> 
> I was thinking about making breast pads too. What did you decide to use to make them?Click to expand...

Just fabric with flannel backing, the circle offcuts from the bibs I made lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> thanks!! So, I suppose it isn't too early for me to schedule our tour! Yeaa!!! So exciting!

Oh no, not at all. We went a couple of weeks ago, before I pre registered.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Christopher said this baby is gonna be like him, a busy baby. He laughs of how hard I get kicked because you can see my whole stomach go "boiing" when Matthew kicks. He even noticed he was kicking by just sitting beside me one night. Matthew does not kick and move all the time, and sometimes it's mellow and just him wiggling, but man do I get my share of kicking.


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> thanks!! So, I suppose it isn't too early for me to schedule our tour! Yeaa!!! So exciting!
> 
> Oh no, not at all. We went a couple of weeks ago, before I pre registered.Click to expand...

omg, i didnt pre-register yet either! Am i behind on things?!?! EEEEEKK!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

I don't think it makes a difference when you do a hospital tour.

I did mine all early early with Eva because I needed to decide what hospital I wanted and you need to book into hospital early like end of first tri beginning of second tri. But then by the time it came to turning up to the hospital I'd completely forgotten where everything was and the building was like a total maze again. So I wished I'd redone the one hospital I chose later in pregnancy.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> thanks!! So, I suppose it isn't too early for me to schedule our tour! Yeaa!!! So exciting!
> 
> Oh no, not at all. We went a couple of weeks ago, before I pre registered.Click to expand...
> 
> omg, i didnt pre-register yet either! Am i behind on things?!?! EEEEEKK!!!!!Click to expand...

I wouldn't really worry. It was super easy for me to do it, just went online. I did have to call insurance a couple of times because I didn't understand some of the words they used and what was what, but not a big deal. No worries :hugs:

I really just did the tour to see if I liked the hospital or not, since my dr has a couple of hospitals where he can deliver.


----------



## La Mere

Hey ladies! Whew, I'm worn out. I've been cleaning up all morning and still not finished!! I hate living in such a confined space. :shrug: but what can I do right now? Not like I can go work on building the house while hubby is out making money. 

I just made this up for the group I set up on the Sneaky Santa website. What do you girls think? https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/jellybeanbannerforSS_zps67dc63df.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> Hey ladies! Whew, I'm worn out. I've been cleaning up all morning and still not finished!! I hate living in such a confined space. :shrug: but what can I do right now? Not like I can go work on building the house while hubby is out making money.
> 
> I just made this up for the group I set up on the Sneaky Santa website. What do you girls think? https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/jellybeanbannerforSS_zps67dc63df.jpg

LOVE IT, LA MERE!!! You rock! :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> thanks!! So, I suppose it isn't too early for me to schedule our tour! Yeaa!!! So exciting!
> 
> Oh no, not at all. We went a couple of weeks ago, before I pre registered.Click to expand...
> 
> omg, i didnt pre-register yet either! Am i behind on things?!?! EEEEEKK!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't really worry. It was super easy for me to do it, just went online. I did have to call insurance a couple of times because I didn't understand some of the words they used and what was what, but not a big deal. No worries :hugs:
> 
> I really just did the tour to see if I liked the hospital or not, since my dr has a couple of hospitals where he can deliver.Click to expand...

Thanks! I just went online to the hospital site and I can schedule a tour on there! :happydance: Now, to decide if I want to do any child birth classes....:coffee:


----------



## La Mere

Thanks Jaime! I'm not very good at graphic design at all... Lol..


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> Thanks Jaime! I'm not very good at graphic design at all... Lol..

did you create an invitation code?


----------



## Kaiecee

I have nothin against animals at all but when I got with dh he has a miniature rott don't get me wrong he's still big around 80 pounds but dh used to bring him everywhere now the dog can't be left alone or he will tear up the house he won't eat his dog food unless he has steak or meat in it and even if u go out to get the mail he freaks out then when u come in jumps on u like crazy always jumps on the bed that habit has be almost broken but I have a bay window in the living room he sits on bu to get there he has to jump on the couch and its not ruining the couch I just don't know what to do dh and his family don't set rules and cuz the dog is so attached to him I'm a little worried about baby cuz if u just walk by the dog while he has a bone he will growl I've been bit on the food just cuz I walked by him my skin wasn't broken but I fear a little for lo but he doesn't want to listen please if anyone can help or been in the same situation please help


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Woot, 70% of pregnancy completed!


----------



## Kaiecee

Oh I forgot last week the dog went and sat behind me so when I turned around I tripped in him and the dog made a noise but instead of asking if I'm ok dh was mad at me are u serious ??? I slept on the couch that night I was so mad somethimes I feel like I come second to this dog!


----------



## La Mere

Not sure if they have an invitation code, when I go to invite members it just has a place for email addresses. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Oh I forgot last week the dog went and sat behind me so when I turned around I tripped in him and the dog made a noise but instead of asking if I'm ok dh was mad at me are u serious ??? I slept on the couch that night I was so mad somethimes I feel like I come second to this dog!

Have you had an opportunity to speak to your DH about how you feel with the dog being around a baby?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Not sure if they have an invitation code, when I go to invite members it just has a place for email addresses. :shrug:

Seems like the way that one site works, you put in all the emails and they send them an invite code that you have to put in in order to see the group. :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot last week the dog went and sat behind me so when I turned around I tripped in him and the dog made a noise but instead of asking if I'm ok dh was mad at me are u serious ??? I slept on the couch that night I was so mad somethimes I feel like I come second to this dog!
> 
> Have you had an opportunity to speak to your DH about how you feel with the dog being around a baby?Click to expand...

I know his mom will keep dog for 3 months but he will just come back worst than before and dh never listens when it comes to the dog :(


----------



## Betheney

That situation with the dog sounds very dangerous. Especially with him jumping all over the place in excitement, he's going to knock over the baby in a heart beat. 

Our dog is now primarily outside. She's a very calm and placid dog and I don't have to worry about her ever getting snappy with Eva but when she gets in stupid moods she's bowled Eva right over. When she gets in hyper moods now Eva freaks out and runs to my side in fear of being thrown head first into the ground.

I think a lot of the literature about bringing a new dog into the house with a baby might help. You should read up and find the parts that would help convince DH that things need to change. 

Even creating sections of the house the dog can't enter. I have an entire half of the house the dog isn't allowed in now. It's not just a safety thing but fur, dog breath and drool are not things that should be around a baby.

Although I am incredibly concerned over how he is possessive of his bones. It'll take a crawling baby 20seconds to attempt to grab it. That's really dangerous. I can guarantee your dog wouldn't hesitate to bite the baby.

I understand a lot of people see their dogs as a part of the family (because they are!). But it's ignorant to think you can't change things because the dog was there first or because the it's cruel to change your dogs life for something the dog would not prefer because you have a baby. A dog is a member of the family but it is not a human member. He is a dog!!! And must be treated as one. Even the dog experts are constantly telling people that the problem is dogs being treated like humans.

You need to change the rules at home and fast. Yes the dog is going to protest and whine and bark but it's too bad. The dog needs to learn these new rules


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> That situation with the dog sounds very dangerous. Especially with him jumping all over the place in excitement, he's going to knock over the baby in a heart beat.
> 
> Our dog is now primarily outside. She's a very calm and placid dog and I don't have to worry about her ever getting snappy with Eva but when she gets in stupid moods she's bowled Eva right over. When she gets in hyper moods now Eva freaks out and runs to my side in fear of being thrown head first into the ground.
> 
> I think a lot of the literature about bringing a new dog into the house with a baby might help. You should read up and find the parts that would help convince DH that things need to change.
> 
> Even creating sections of the house the dog can't enter. I have an entire half of the house the dog isn't allowed in now. It's not just a safety thing but fur, dog breath and drool are not things that should be around a baby.
> 
> Although I am incredibly concerned over how he is possessive of his bones. It'll take a crawling baby 20seconds to attempt to grab it. That's really dangerous. I can guarantee your dog wouldn't hesitate to bite the baby.
> 
> I understand a lot of people see their dogs as a part of the family (because they are!). But it's ignorant to think you can't change things because the dog was there first or because the it's cruel to change your dogs life for something the dog would not prefer because you have a baby. A dog is a member of the family but it is not a human member. He is a dog!!! And must be treated as one. Even the dog experts are constantly telling people that the problem is dogs being treated like humans.
> 
> You need to change the rules at home and fast. Yes the dog is going to protest and whine and bark but it's too bad. The dog needs to learn these new rules


Thank you so much 
Cuz I believe in everything u say cuz all I know if that dog ever harmed my baby or scared him for life I'd never forgive dh and that dog would be gone forever I feel like when we put the dog outside he barks and cries like crazy we live on a farm so no one hears him but us but dh feels bad and brings him in !!!

When we do go out to appointments he gives him treats so he won't screw up the house so much but I think that's crazy if he can't behave he should stay in his cage but dh feels bad and when he jumps on us dh or him mom gives him treats to stop in my head that's like treating bad behavior why the hell would he stop he gets treats for being bad! 

There has even a time dh said its the dog and him or he will leave so I say ill protect my kids before an animal I'm just at the end of my rope it's frustrating and hurts a little that he chooses that dog over me or his boy sometimes just don't know how much more I can take :(


----------



## La Mere

That is ridiculous, Kaiecee. I would definitely tell him how you feel about his dog being around the baby... and unfortunately it sounds like he seems to care more about the dog than say the wellbeing of his wife or child. I'm not trying to be negative, but either he needs to start putting the dog outside or needs to get give it away. I love animals, but when its not a well behaved dog, such as growling when you walk by him with a bone and bites/nips at you when you are by its food.. something definitely needs to change.


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> That is ridiculous, Kaiecee. I would definitely tell him how you feel about his dog being around the baby... and unfortunately it sounds like he seems to care more about the dog than say the wellbeing of his wife or child. I'm not trying to be negative, but either he needs to start putting the dog outside or needs to get give it away. I love animals, but when its not a well behaved dog, such as growling when you walk by him with a bone and bites/nips at you when you are by its food.. something definitely needs to change.

Well we're fighting about that today cuz I have him months to get the dog to be more behaved and nothing has really changed and I do agree with u I sometimes wonder who he cares for more i will not have a dog that doesn't listen shit he feels bad when he gives his dog just regular dog food without hamburger meat or any other meat and I think a dog should just eat dog food it's expensive ENOUGHT he just doesn't listen and I'm putting my food down I won't live my life around a DOG! That's for sure ! Not anymore


----------



## Betheney

Our dog barked and whined CONSTANTLY when she was moved outside. It took getting up a lot and yelling at her "shut up! Be quiet! Naughty!" And then she'd start back up again in 30mins so we'd get up and tell her off again. Even now she still has little barking "let me in" sessions. In the beginning I used to have to open the back door and spray her in the face with a water bottle or I'd smack her on the nose (many people aren't comfortable with this but after hours of barking...lol.) and she would try her hardest to push into the house and if have to shove her back. But now we can just verbally tell her through the door to shut up. I think the key is to not letting them in when they bark and sook. That really is just reinforcing that barking and sooking works. If I was going to let the dog in and she starts barking at the door I tell her to shut up and wait 20mins before letting her in. I don't want to reward barking.

Also giving her treats when you get home is 100% rewarding bad behaviour. That is so incredibly silly. Have you ever seen the show "the dog whisperer" with Caesar Milan? You would instantly see Thayer giving treats when jumping on people is a terrible idea. When a dog is hyper because you get hone you're suppose to completely ignore the dog until they calm down and then and only then do you acknowledge their presence because giving treats isn't the only form of rewarding even rubbing them and being all in their face and loving is a form of rewarding.

Unfortunately you're going to have to tell DH that it's your job as a mother to create a safe environment for your baby and that means you're never going to give up with the arguments about the dog.


----------



## Kaiecee

Beth

I told him he will have to get used to outside cuz I won't tolerate it anymore we don't have all the time in the world and treats when we get in is so ridiculous also it's hard to ignore a dog who's trying to rip ur skin off I have to hide behind dh I don't want to get cut up he sometimes will put him in his cage till he's calm but then he barks like we're torturing him and its funny u say Cesar cuz I've even told him to watch that cuz what his dog does is not normal but he finds all kids of excuses and I'm fed up


----------



## ARuppe716

I agree with all of you about the dog... Lay down the law because that dog will have no concept of how fragile a baby is.

Jaime- youre not behind... Our tour is part of our Lamaze class which isn't until the first week of December!


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> thanks!! So, I suppose it isn't too early for me to schedule our tour! Yeaa!!! So exciting!

My tour is during one of my prepared childbirth classes in November. I don't think it is necessary but anything to take some of the guesswork out of L&D is a good thing!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well dh wants to leave I really don't care anymore !!!! He bluffs all the time anyways


----------



## darkstar

Didn't this man say he wants lots of babies with you Kaicee? If that's the case he really needs to rethink his priorities, that is not a family dog and the more small children you add to the mix the worse that animal is going to be.


----------



## jrowenj

damn, kaiecee. I hope you get this all worked out! WHat un-needed stress!


----------



## DittyByrd

Did any of you guys actually "interview" your pediatrician or just pick on based on good word and reviews? We did not. My feeling is if we don't click after the initial appointments we'd find someone else.


----------



## gingermango

We are really lucky with our dog, we had him five years ago from a rescue and dd was 4 then, obviously we didnt know what his background was so were nervous about him around her but he was amazing however he is nervous around other peoples kids. When ds was born we introduced them right away and our dog then became his protector and lay next to the crib and everytime ds cried the god would come and lick our hand lol, now ds climbs on his back and rides him round but as I said we are lucky with him and if he wasnt so good he definitly wouldnt still be with us.


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> I agree with all of you about the dog... Lay down the law because that dog will have no concept of how fragile a baby is.
> 
> Jaime- youre not behind... Our tour is part of our Lamaze class which isn't until the first week of December!

My DH now still loves to bend the rules with the dog and isn't 100% on board with how I have the dog outside. The dog used to love both of us equally and be excited to see both of us. Where as now she barely shows any love for me at all. I'm okay with this tho. She's kind of come to fear me i think because as soon as I say "out" she cowers and runs straight out.

Our dog also tore up the house when we left, another reason she became an outside dog. Now she can only tear up the back door :-/

My dog also stinks and with preggi nose I can tell when she's in the same room. As soon as her stench hits my nose she's straight out the door. DH can't complain because he's never experienced preggi nose.

Everytime the dog jumps on that couch your just going to have to yell "off" and be consistent

- edit - 

Aruppe sorry i thought Kaiecee wrote that


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> Did any of you guys actually "interview" your pediatrician or just pick on based on good word and reviews? We did not. My feeling is if we don't click after the initial appointments we'd find someone else.

I just spoke on the phone with his secretary and just to see how to contact him when Matthew is born. She said hospital would do it for us, no problem.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes Kaicee, you have to look out for the safety of your children. Just imagine when the baby begins to crawl and goes for the bone .... Instead of your DH getting huffy, bring up that the two of you could work together to re-train the dog. I can understand pet owners love of an animal .. I am one ... but when it comes to your children, their safety is more important. As aggravating as it sounds, perhaps trying to see why he doesn't see the safety issue ... it could be pure ignorance. Tell him you want to work together to make this dog safe for everyone, ESPECIALLY brand new baby! He could be acting like a child because he sees you as "attacking" something he loves. It is stupid ... I know. However I have seen people go through things like this before and it is a matter of how people see things. Men, especially one who has never had children, won't see what you do and you need to make him see that. Don't back off from how you feel by any means, perhaps trying to talk calmly about working together for the safety and happiness of everyone. I hope you find a solution to this. I know this is a frustrating thing to come up now. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Did any of you guys actually "interview" your pediatrician or just pick on based on good word and reviews? We did not. My feeling is if we don't click after the initial appointments we'd find someone else.


When DD was born, we just asked for the pediatrician on call ... she was absolutely wonderful and we have had her ever since. We are hoping to get her as :baby: pediatrician as well. If not, I don't know what we will do because this woman is the best and it would be stupid to have two different doctors for my kids. You should try searching around on the internet for reviews from patients and go from there.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> Did any of you guys actually "interview" your pediatrician or just pick on based on good word and reviews? We did not. My feeling is if we don't click after the initial appointments we'd find someone else.

I feel the same way. I am going to find a Dr in my network and see how he/she is at the first visit and decide from there.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm all about Christmas music now... ! LOL


----------



## jrowenj

:xmas1:


DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm all about Christmas music now... ! LOL

ALREADY?!?!?! :xmas1:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> :xmas1:
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm all about Christmas music now... ! LOL
> 
> ALREADY?!?!?! :xmas1:Click to expand...

Oh yesh ma'am! Hahahaha. I've done some whining to hubby 'cuz he wont let me put the tree up in October. It's all my moms fault, I promise. She was telling how her and my niece have it all planned to put up the tree next monday after my niece finishes school. (They go Jan - Oct in Guatemala) :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> :xmas1:
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm all about Christmas music now... ! LOL
> 
> ALREADY?!?!?! :xmas1:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yesh ma'am! Hahahaha. I've done some whining to hubby 'cuz he wont let me put the tree up in October. It's all my moms fault, I promise. She was telling how her and my niece have it all planned to put up the tree next monday after my niece finishes school. (They go Jan - Oct in Guatemala) :haha:Click to expand...

omg! hahahahaha!!!! We put ours up the weekend after thanksgiving and I can't wait!


----------



## sassy_mom

Baby shower is Saturday and we still only have 2 people coming. I'm trying not to be disappointed but honestly I have to say I am. My mom and best friend have went through a lot of trouble to make this special and I feel sad that no one is coming. Don't get me wrong, I plan to have the best time with the 2 people and of course my mom and best friend but part of me was hoping for a few more. None of my inlaws are coming as far as I know .. most of them are still mad at me. :haha: They are still throwing a tantrum because of the incident with the little boy at my daughters birthday party. Stupid idiots. hahaha! 

But is it wrong that I am getting less excited the closer it gets?:shrug: I am trying not to let it get to me and I'm trying to focus on enjoying the day with whoever is coming.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Baby shower is Saturday and we still only have 2 people coming. I'm trying not to be disappointed but honestly I have to say I am. My mom and best friend have went through a lot of trouble to make this special and I feel sad that no one is coming. Don't get me wrong, I plan to have the best time with the 2 people and of course my mom and best friend but part of me was hoping for a few more. None of my inlaws are coming as far as I know .. most of them are still mad at me. :haha: They are still throwing a tantrum because of the incident with the little boy at my daughters birthday party. Stupid idiots. hahaha!
> 
> But is it wrong that I am getting less excited the closer it gets?:shrug: I am trying not to let it get to me and I'm trying to focus on enjoying the day with whoever is coming.

maybe some people didn't rsvp and will show up! Even with the 2 people there it will be wonderful. Don't let jerky people get the best of you!


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> Yesterday I was obsessing over kick counts. Baby was quiet all day but I was feeling a bit under the weather as well. Kick counts were adequate though not as enthusiastic as I would have liked.
> 
> Well, this morning baby is throwing a big old party in there. I counted about 30 kicks in 15 min before I stopped. :)
> 
> And I chose my pediatrician today. We're fortunate enough to be miles away from the top children's hospital in the USA so I chose an office affiliated with it. If baby, heaven forbid, ever needs admitted my pediatrician will have admission rights to that hospital.
> 
> To those crafty little minxes with all the sewing - I am jealous! Way to go! Anyone consider selling stuff on Etsy?
> 
> And finally...my ankle swelling is completely gone after taking it easy yesterday. Excellent! OB appointment tomorrow + the GTT. When did your OBs/Midwives recommend the flu vaccine?

I'm not getting the flu vaccine. I don't find it necessary. I live in a tropical climate now, but even when I was prego with dd and lived in freezing temps I refused. Just my opinion. :thumbup:



jrowenj said:


> When is everyone doing the tour of their hospital if they haven't already? Wondering when I should set that up!

I actually called this morning and set it up for Sunday. I didn't do it with dd because I was already semi familiar with the hospital and super comfortable with my dr. This time around I'm not familiar with hospital other then the er :blush: and it's all brand new facilities do I want to check it out. Dh has no desire so I'm bringing a friend. :thumbup:



Kaiecee said:


> I have nothin against animals at all but when I got with dh he has a miniature rott don't get me wrong he's still big around 80 pounds but dh used to bring him everywhere now the dog can't be left alone or he will tear up the house he won't eat his dog food unless he has steak or meat in it and even if u go out to get the mail he freaks out then when u come in jumps on u like crazy always jumps on the bed that habit has be almost broken but I have a bay window in the living room he sits on bu to get there he has to jump on the couch and its not ruining the couch I just don't know what to do dh and his family don't set rules and cuz the dog is so attached to him I'm a little worried about baby cuz if u just walk by the dog while he has a bone he will growl I've been bit on the food just cuz I walked by him my skin wasn't broken but I fear a little for lo but he doesn't want to listen please if anyone can help or been in the same situation please help


I have a 120lb rottie and a 50lb Pit, the rottie has shown aggression at times, but is quickly and easily out in his place. If it were up to me I would get rid of them. They're a huge nuisance. But dh refuses. However he doesn't let them walk all over him either. They were never allowed near dd when she was a baby. Even today half of the house is off limits, biggest reason they're gated off is I want dd to be able to be and eat without a dog trying to get her food, then there's hair control. They shed so bad!!! 

My suggestions for you is dog training. Gate off rooms in the house or leave if dh doesn't do something. It's only a spilt second and the baby would be dead or seriously injured. I would never leave the baby alone in the room with the dog whether the baby is sleeping or not or in a bed or a swing. Too dangerous! 

Good luck!


----------



## snowangel187

As far as pediatrician goes I asked at dd's dr's office when I had an unexpected visit there with dd this week what the procedure was as far as adding the new baby and they said just tell them at the hospital they're the baby's pediatrician and whoevers on call for that hospital will come see baby and then I can call and schedule her checkup :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Sassy, that sucks. But don't let it bother you too much just have a great time! I don't even know how many people will be at my baby shower.. :shrug: Oh well, lol.. all part of the surprise. 

DeeDee & Sonia- I sent you both emails... not sure if you got them, lol. My laptop has been acting funny today.

I'm off to wash some more dishes.. and take a few bump pics! :happydance: I don't feel like I have gotten any bigger in the past couple weeks... maybe when I post them you ladies could tell me what you think???


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Baby shower is Saturday and we still only have 2 people coming. I'm trying not to be disappointed but honestly I have to say I am. My mom and best friend have went through a lot of trouble to make this special and I feel sad that no one is coming. Don't get me wrong, I plan to have the best time with the 2 people and of course my mom and best friend but part of me was hoping for a few more. None of my inlaws are coming as far as I know .. most of them are still mad at me. :haha: They are still throwing a tantrum because of the incident with the little boy at my daughters birthday party. Stupid idiots. hahaha!
> 
> But is it wrong that I am getting less excited the closer it gets?:shrug: I am trying not to let it get to me and I'm trying to focus on enjoying the day with whoever is coming.
> 
> maybe some people didn't rsvp and will show up! Even with the 2 people there it will be wonderful. Don't let jerky people get the best of you!Click to expand...


Unfortunately they were all rsvp'ing to me. But you are right, I'm letting those idiots get to me. Which is why I want to enjoy this even more. :) And post thousands of pictures about how much fun it was. hahaha! That is wrong but I am trying to get back to being excited. I think it is just a mood swing that has hit me ... hopefully it will pass.


----------



## darkstar

Here you only see paediatricians at the hospital once for a check before you're discharged and then after that only if the baby needs a specialist. 
My son had to have a follow up with a paediatrician because his testicles didn't adjust properly after he was born and then it was just a regular GP after that. 
We have free medical care for all children under 6 so you only see a specialist if there is a real need.


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> Sassy, that sucks. But don't let it bother you too much just have a great time! I don't even know how many people will be at my baby shower.. :shrug: Oh well, lol.. all part of the surprise.
> 
> DeeDee & Sonia- I sent you both emails... not sure if you got them, lol. My laptop has been acting funny today.
> 
> I'm off to wash some more dishes.. and take a few bump pics! :happydance: I don't feel like I have gotten any bigger in the past couple weeks... maybe when I post them you ladies could tell me what you think???

do we all need to join the sneaky santa site to be part of it?? How does it work??

Good idea on the bump pics! I am overdue for a pic! I am gonna take one too!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> Here you only see paediatricians at the hospital once for a check before you're discharged and then after that only if the baby needs a specialist.
> My son had to have a follow up with a paediatrician because his testicles didn't adjust properly after he was born and then it was just a regular GP after that.
> We have free medical care for all children under 6 so you only see a specialist if there is a real need.

I'm a bit lost here, sorry. But, where are you? :blush:


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Here you only see paediatricians at the hospital once for a check before you're discharged and then after that only if the baby needs a specialist.
> My son had to have a follow up with a paediatrician because his testicles didn't adjust properly after he was born and then it was just a regular GP after that.
> We have free medical care for all children under 6 so you only see a specialist if there is a real need.
> 
> I'm a bit lost here, sorry. But, where are you? :blush:Click to expand...

New Zealand. We have a much different health system than the US. All maternity care and child health and dental care up until 6 is free and covered by the government.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Sassy, that sucks. But don't let it bother you too much just have a great time! I don't even know how many people will be at my baby shower.. :shrug: Oh well, lol.. all part of the surprise.
> 
> DeeDee & Sonia- I sent you both emails... not sure if you got them, lol. My laptop has been acting funny today.
> 
> I'm off to wash some more dishes.. and take a few bump pics! :happydance: I don't feel like I have gotten any bigger in the past couple weeks... maybe when I post them you ladies could tell me what you think???

Ok hun! I saw it right now, but will read up tomorrow early in the morning! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Sassy, that sucks. But don't let it bother you too much just have a great time! I don't even know how many people will be at my baby shower.. :shrug: Oh well, lol.. all part of the surprise.
> 
> DeeDee & Sonia- I sent you both emails... not sure if you got them, lol. My laptop has been acting funny today.
> 
> I'm off to wash some more dishes.. and take a few bump pics! :happydance: I don't feel like I have gotten any bigger in the past couple weeks... maybe when I post them you ladies could tell me what you think???
> 
> do we all need to join the sneaky santa site to be part of it?? How does it work??
> 
> Good idea on the bump pics! I am overdue for a pic! I am gonna take one too!Click to expand...

Jaime, I talked to DeeDee and I think we are just gonna have all of you who want to participate, send your name and Addresses to either me, DeeDee or Sonia along with if you want to be randomly paired and want to send abroad or not or if you want to be paired with someone who is closer to you.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

darkstar said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Here you only see paediatricians at the hospital once for a check before you're discharged and then after that only if the baby needs a specialist.
> My son had to have a follow up with a paediatrician because his testicles didn't adjust properly after he was born and then it was just a regular GP after that.
> We have free medical care for all children under 6 so you only see a specialist if there is a real need.
> 
> I'm a bit lost here, sorry. But, where are you? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> New Zealand. We have a much different health system than the US. All maternity care and child health and dental care up until 6 is free and covered by the government.Click to expand...

As it should be. :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Sassy, that sucks. But don't let it bother you too much just have a great time! I don't even know how many people will be at my baby shower.. :shrug: Oh well, lol.. all part of the surprise.
> 
> DeeDee & Sonia- I sent you both emails... not sure if you got them, lol. My laptop has been acting funny today.
> 
> I'm off to wash some more dishes.. and take a few bump pics! :happydance: I don't feel like I have gotten any bigger in the past couple weeks... maybe when I post them you ladies could tell me what you think???
> 
> do we all need to join the sneaky santa site to be part of it?? How does it work??
> 
> Good idea on the bump pics! I am overdue for a pic! I am gonna take one too!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime, I talked to DeeDee and I think we are just gonna have all of you who want to participate, send your name and Addresses to either me, DeeDee or Sonia along with if you want to be randomly paired and want to send abroad or not or if you want to be paired with someone who is closer to you.Click to expand...

ok!!


----------



## Kaiecee

He would say he's sorry then the dog comes back up even to say to me the dog was there before me !!! Wtv he can do what he wants I didn't have 9 months to protect this baby for a dog to do something to him I'm not saying it will by why give it a chance..... Now he says he will try harder I just don't believe anyone him or his parents who make the dog worse!


----------



## jrowenj

15 Weeks
20 Weeks
23 Weeks
27 Weeks

29 Weeks


----------



## snowangel187

How could I forget to mention the obnoxious eggplant is finally gone!!! :happydance: 

Ultrasound tomorrow am to check on diva's status. I'll let y'all know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> 15 Weeks
> View attachment 497561
> 20 Weeks
> View attachment 497567
> 23 Weeks
> View attachment 497571
> 27 Weeks
> View attachment 497573
> 
> 29 Weeks
> View attachment 497575

Omg ur belly is so cute :)


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> How could I forget to mention the obnoxious eggplant is finally gone!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow am to check on diva's status. I'll let y'all know how it goes. :thumbup:



Yay that means I get a new fruit this week too!!!! WOOHOO!!!! 

Can't wait to hear how baby is doing! Hoping everything is wonderful! Did you also see your ticker says 77 days! :O :O WOW!


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime-I feel like we have similar bumps! Now I want to go take a picture, too! I'll take one tomorrow for 28 weeks :)

Sassy- Don't let it get to you, you will have a fabulous shower!!!

DeeDee- You are not crazy...I've been doing Christmas music already. I always start early and love it. Plus, I play it in the car going to work and sing along. I think I convinced myself that I will subliminally make my baby happier if he hears nothing but Christmas music! haha...

As for a pediatrician...unfortunately, we have one big practice in town that pretty much everyone goes to. I tend to hate this because they can treat you anyway they want and have no competition to be a better practice. We will start there since they are affiliated with the hospital and I'd rather have someone who specializes in little ones. At least there are a ton of doctors so we can always shop around within the practice. But if I can't stand them I am out the door and at the family practice that I go to.


----------



## ARuppe716

Random question for ladies who already have kids... Did anyone have experience with demerol? It seems to be fairly normal but I'm thinking I'm going to request to not have anything like this. I'm ok with an epidural but I hate narcotic type stuff- makes me loopy and sick! I won't even touch percoset...would rather have just plain old Tylenol. Curious if anyone had the demerol with any previous labors and what their experience was... did you still feel like yourself? Did it make you nauseous? Was it the greatest thing ever and made you feel great?


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Random question for ladies who already have kids... Did anyone have experience with demerol? It seems to be fairly normal but I'm thinking I'm going to request to not have anything like this. I'm ok with an epidural but I hate narcotic type stuff- makes me loopy and sick! I won't even touch percoset...would rather have just plain old Tylenol. Curious if anyone had the demerol with any previous labors and what their experience was... did you still feel like yourself? Did it make you nauseous? Was it the greatest thing ever and made you feel great?


I'm like you and can't handle "hard" medicine. Vicoden makes me puke my guts up. I had an epidural with DD (it ran out too early) but once everything was said and done, they tried to offer me the really strong stuff for pain and I refused. I did take some Motrin after I fed DD for the first time but after that I was fine. I would rather stick with the more normal pain relievers. Tylenol has never worked for me and Aleve/Naproxen makes my stomach cramp really bad so I stick with Ibuprofen/Advil. I think I will take some with me to the hospital if I need anything.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait till Halloween to finish cuz then I start getting my Xmas decorations out and start slowly :)


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Random question for ladies who already have kids... Did anyone have experience with demerol? It seems to be fairly normal but I'm thinking I'm going to request to not have anything like this. I'm ok with an epidural but I hate narcotic type stuff- makes me loopy and sick! I won't even touch percoset...would rather have just plain old Tylenol. Curious if anyone had the demerol with any previous labors and what their experience was... did you still feel like yourself? Did it make you nauseous? Was it the greatest thing ever and made you feel great?

I didn't have pain medication during my first labor/delivery at all, but if you ask them for the epidural then u wont have to worry about the other meds. The narcotic like meds they give you thru the IV. They did offer me Percocet after delivery and I was like I didn't take anything during labor why would I now. :rofl:

Some people do have nausea with the epidural too tho. :shrug:


----------



## Betheney

Labour itself can make you very nauseous whether you had drugs or not. I vomited during labour when I had no drugs at that point.

Then when I got the pethadine injection they said it can cause nausea would i like a shot of something to counter act and nausea, obviously I said yes


----------



## brieri1

Betheney said:


> Labour itself can make you very nauseous whether you had drugs or not. I vomited during labour when I had no drugs at that point.
> 
> Then when I got the pethadine injection they said it can cause nausea would i like a shot of something to counter act and nausea, obviously I said yes

Did you and eat and drink during labor? Apparently midwives recommend you eat and drink during labor, but I don't anyone that has.


----------



## gingermango

Betheney said:


> Labour itself can make you very nauseous whether you had drugs or not. I vomited during labour when I had no drugs at that point.
> 
> Then when I got the pethadine injection they said it can cause nausea would i like a shot of something to counter act and nausea, obviously I said yes

I had pethedine with both of my two and will be requesting it again this time lol, it didnt make me feel sicky luckily but it did make me very drowsy between pushes which my sil thought was hilarious! It affected ds though too as he was drowsy for a good 24 hours after but I know now they can give the bab an injection to counteract that too


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee - 

A lot of our changes wIth the dog took a lot of time and happened after she was born. I just never gave it much thought prior to her birth but in truth I should have and you're doing the right thing thinking about it now 

I really had to get DH used to the idea that the dog is not to be near the baby. I never ever ever once allowed them to be alone in a room together. If I was in the kitchen and DH joined me. I'd ask "where is the baby and the dog" and he'd reply "in the lounge room" I would absolutely crack it and race back in there 

Have you read any of the stories in the media??? There's one or 2 about dogs who have chewed off babies testicles as soon as mum went outside because of the smell of the nappy. These dogs were friendly non-aggressive dogs but that is what dogs do. They are not humans!!!! I think one of these stories the baby was 8 months old. For 8 months the dog had been perfect around the baby. Then in one moment. It just shows they can never ever ever be trusted. They're dogs and are curious and have different instincts to people. Force your DH to read these stories and to read the pets and babies information.


----------



## La Mere

Taken today at 27+4! Do you ladies think I've gotten any bigger? lol

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-16154206_zpsee3bc6c2.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-16154308_zpse6904be0.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-16154636_zps98f5467d.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-16154810_zps08d3ef17.jpg


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Labour itself can make you very nauseous whether you had drugs or not. I vomited during labour when I had no drugs at that point.
> 
> Then when I got the pethadine injection they said it can cause nausea would i like a shot of something to counter act and nausea, obviously I said yes
> 
> Did you and eat and drink during labor? Apparently midwives recommend you eat and drink during labor, but I don't anyone that has.Click to expand...

No not at all. Its totally natural to lose all appetite during labour. Small energy replenishing snacks are recommended but that's about it I believe.

When I vomited it was all yellow bile.


----------



## Betheney

Gorgeous La Mere!!!


----------



## La Mere

I ate yogurt and drank smoothies and emergen-c during labor. It was easy to get and keep down.


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee -
> 
> A lot of our changes wIth the dog took a lot of time and happened after she was born. I just never gave it much thought prior to her birth but in truth I should have and you're doing the right thing thinking about it now
> 
> I really had to get DH used to the idea that the dog is not to be near the baby. I never ever ever once allowed them to be alone in a room together. If I was in the kitchen and DH joined me. I'd ask "where is the baby and the dog" and he'd reply "in the lounge room" I would absolutely crack it and race back in there
> 
> Have you read any of the stories in the media??? There's one or 2 about dogs who have chewed off babies testicles as soon as mum went outside because of the smell of the nappy. These dogs were friendly non-aggressive dogs but that is what dogs do. They are not humans!!!! I think one of these stories the baby was 8 months old. For 8 months the dog had been perfect around the baby. Then in one moment. It just shows they can never ever ever be trusted. They're dogs and are curious and have different instincts to people. Force your DH to read these stories and to read the pets and babies information.


He's now saying he will do anything it takes we will see and trust me I'm gonna I force it plus I'm gonna get a gate I don't want him in the living room so I'm gonna start that ASAP thanks for all ur support :)


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Betheney!


----------



## Betheney

I don't think what you eat or whether you eat or not influences whether you vomit or not.

The contractions made me nauseous. I had one bad one and thought 'oh I thought I was going to bw sick with that one' then the feeling went when the contraction stopped. Then on the next contraction it came back but worse so I knew the next contraction was going to be it. Sure enough contraction hit and I vomited 

The second time I was lying on the bed on my side and had zero warning. I had no "oh I feel sick" no "I'm going to vomit" not even a seconds warning. I just started instantly vomiting. Because I was lying down it went all over my arm, hair, face, bed, body. It was terrible!!! All the nurses had to come in and change the sheets


----------



## Kaiecee

Well forget it he doesn't see reason all he cares about is his dog I told him he should have thought about that before now he says he doesn't want a kid lol should have thought about that months ago ..... I know he's just saying this he usually very nice and cares about my feeling but when it comes to this dog he throws everything out the window so he can go I will not budge over this dog!!!!


----------



## La Mere

Oh that's terrible! I have a horrible gag reflex.. if that happened to me, I probably wouldn't have stopped vomiting. I was plenty nauseous during labor, I just thankfully didn't vomit.


----------



## La Mere

I am sorry he is being a stubborn ass about that dog, Kaiecee. If he didn't want to have to deal with this, he should have trained the dog better in the first place. And I can't believe told you he doesn't want a kid! That is total BS! With a capital S-H-I-T!!


----------



## sassy_mom

So cute La Mere!!!! 

We've never had our dog around babies. DD was 2.5 when we got him. He was 5 weeks so he was raised around her. After he got bigger, she tried to ride him like a dog and he never minded. But he was raised with her being playful with him. While he was still inside, I did have to put up a gate just because he liked to play with her toys too. :haha: Now that he is an outside dog, I'm not sure how we will introduce baby to him but I know that it will have to be done. He is very protective of all of us and especially DD. That is his little human. He is very gentle with her and is like a guardian when we are outside. It is precious and I would love for him to be the same with Chloe but with it being different we will have to take the time to introduce them. I plan on giving my mom a onesie that the baby has worn and letting her bring it to let him smell it, and we will try to continue that every time we go outside. On warmer days, we will be taking her out so he can sniff her and they can get use to each other. I wish he could be inside but he is in that rowdy puppy stage (He's 2 now and 50lbs) and the house just doesn't give him the room he needs. 

Definitely do the research into training or perhaps you can go to a petsmart if you have one close to you. They have 8 week training sessions that can help you with re-training him. They also offer trainers who come to your house. It might be useful to look into that so he can learn the good behaviors and in his own environment where it will be so important!


----------



## sassy_mom

I kept gagging during pushing ... I had no energy left and when I started gagging, it was what pushed DD out. It freaked DH out big time. It is the main reason he doesn't want to go back in there. :nope: no fun


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Well forget it he doesn't see reason all he cares about is his dog I told him he should have thought about that before now he says he doesn't want a kid lol should have thought about that months ago ..... I know he's just saying this he usually very nice and cares about my feeling but when it comes to this dog he throws everything out the window so he can go I will not budge over this dog!!!!



Wow! I am so sorry. That is the most immature thing I have ever heard. You don't tell your pregnant wife you don't want a kid because your dog is a big, dumb, uncontrollable animal ... which by the way is his fault for not being trained properly. If you are going to have a dog ... take responsibility. What a child! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Labour itself can make you very nauseous whether you had drugs or not. I vomited during labour when I had no drugs at that point.
> 
> Then when I got the pethadine injection they said it can cause nausea would i like a shot of something to counter act and nausea, obviously I said yes
> 
> Did you and eat and drink during labor? Apparently midwives recommend you eat and drink during labor, but I don't anyone that has.Click to expand...

I did have a couple crackers after guilt tripping a nurse :haha: most hospitals don't allow you to eat once in labor, but I almost immediately regretted it. I didn't vomit, but it made me extremely nauseous and I will not be sneaking snacks this time.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies... I have a weak stomach from way too many years of NSAIDs with my hip problems. The narcotics seem to have a very bad effect on me regardless. When I had my hip replaced they had me on an epidural and twilighted for the surgery. My epidural line fell out shortly after I was moved to a room and so I wasnt receiving any pain meds! I started in Tylenol and only took Percocet once or twice afterwards when the pain was unbearable. I think I'll steer clear and it's reassuring to hear that it seems hospital staffs will honor that.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

la mere! ur belly looks like mine! pointy! :)


----------



## darkstar

I've never vomited during labour but never eaten during it either. I will definitely be taking plenty of snacks for OH though or he'll be a pain in my a*ss if he gets hungry lol. He is a big coffee drinker too so I was thinking I had better pack him his favorite coffee (the only one he drinks) and maybe a thermos of hot water. I figure if I make him comfortable he'll be of more use to me as a birth partner.


----------



## darkstar

Is everyone else waddling now? I have a definite preggo waddle going on.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> Is everyone else waddling now? I have a definite preggo waddle going on.


I've had a waddle for quite some time. I'm trying not to waddle. I think the waddling is hurting my back more so I'm double checking my posture and hips as I walk to try and help. So far it seems to be working.


----------



## duckytwins

Yes! I'm waddling... Remember my prediction a while back that by October I wouldn't be able to walk? I woke up this morning, not being able to walk or stand! :cry:My back, hips and hooha blush: ) all hurt so badly! 

I just ordered a prenatal cradle this morning, I hope it helps lift the weight off all those places.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm a waddler, too! A couple of weeks ago dh and I were walking into a restaurant and he was a few feet in front of me. When he got to the door he turned to hold it open and wait for me and he bust out laughing. I told him I knew I was waddling and am doing the best I can!!


----------



## Lillian33

Preggo waddling is cute!! Not for me yet - except for when my back was sore - dont think my bump is big enough for me to waddle yet!!

Such beautiful bumps La Mere and Jamie!! Jamie you are growing nicely, all bump :thumbup: La Mere I think your bump is a little bigger than your last pic - I feel like mine shrinks some days too ha ha!

Sassy, I'm sure you'll still have a great time at your shower, will be far better with less people than with a load of inlaws that you dont really want there!

Kaiecee, hope the dog situation works out, it is very selfish of your DH to ever put the dog before his wife and baby! 

xxx


----------



## snowangel187

I've been waddling for a while :haha: baby feels like she's low I'm always pulling up on the bottom of my belly to make walking easier. :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

Chloe feels really, really high most of the time. Although I think it is more all my organs she has smashed up! hahaha! After I've been up walking around too long, she drops way down low and I have to do the stomach hold thing. :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Loving the bumps :)


Im in pain too ladies and literally felt like i had to pee 40xs today, my students must think im a mess!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I need your opinions! I am getting maternity pics soon...i ordered this dress from oldnavy.com( blue white striped short sleeve dress) it was only 18$ lol.... It looks adorable but i feel i need something with it! I was planning on wearing brown boots with it....maybe a white tights and white scarf??? Urgh i feel im going to look silly now! :(


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I need your opinions! I am getting maternity pics soon...i ordered this dress from oldnavy.com( blue white striped short sleeve dress) it was only 18$ lol.... It looks adorable but i feel i need something with it! I was planning on wearing brown boots with it....maybe a white tights and white scarf??? Urgh i feel im going to look silly now! :(

I had a look on the site and think I know which one you mean, it's super cute and you always look great in your pics so im sure you will make it work. Maybe even brown boots, the scarf and no tights if it's warm enough - I think that would look lovely or a cute cardi and flats even? :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im so self concious about my legs because i feel like theyre holding so much water! Ill prob ditch the tights.. Its going to be oct 26 th but im sure ill be ok for an hour outside even if it is cold lol...


----------



## Lillian33

I'm sure your legs are totally fine, but dont worry anyway cause everyone will be concentrating on your cute preggers bump!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

I am so so so so sorry that I've not been online, work is so crazy at the moment that I get up, work, dinner, sleep, that's about it! 

Missing you all :( xxxx


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am so so so so sorry that I've not been online, work is so crazy at the moment that I get up, work, dinner, sleep, that's about it!
> 
> Missing you all :( xxxx

We miss you too Sonia!! Hope work quietens down for you soon xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm back too... Except I have no excuse Sonia! We've been staying with family & not had a spare minute, or at least it feels that way. My parents think it's rude to sit at a computer or with a phone, so I've not had that much on a chance to check in & there's no way I'llcatch up!

Hope you're all doing well. I spotted some cute bump pics! & definitely think you're a little bigger LaMere!

I'm going to start packing for the big house move today, though it'll be about a month before we go. The survey & valuation on the house has come back fine, so hopefully it's all going to come together :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey ladies can I get swapped to the 18th please :)

I'm starting to think my bump is teeny!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

29 weeks today!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snap Lauren, will post a bump pic later x


----------



## gingermango

I seem to have been waddling since bfp lol but realistically its probably only been since around 16 weeks, but thats the spd i think. Im now in full on waddle mode, I swear if I could walk normally I wouldnt be so tired!


----------



## Lauren021406

Soniamillie01 said:


> Snap Lauren, will post a bump pic later x

were finally a new fruit!!


----------



## mellywelly

So do we need to start sending our addresses to you yet? I presume it's proper address and not email address? 

Sonia, are you still ok to do it, with you being so flat out at work?


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 29 weeks, lauren and sonia and any other ladies!


----------



## brieri1

I only waddle sometimes, when I wear my body out. So I walk normally until I get tired, then I waddle because its less work, lol.


----------



## BlossomJ

Ugh, I'm so fed up today. My hormones must be all over the place. Everything is stressing me out & I want to cry. Now I've just been to the toilet & there was pink when I wiped - perfect! :(


----------



## mellywelly

:hugs:Blossom:hugs:

Maybe the pink is just because you are feeling so stressed? Is it something in particular making you feel like this?


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry if tmi, but I've got a spot right on the edge of my foo, and it's soooo painful. I popped it this morning and it bled like crazy. I've had this s few times, normally just before I come down with something. It normally stops hurting after its popped but this one still hurts. Any idea of something I could put on it? I've only tried sudocream atm.


----------



## duckytwins

brieri1 said:


> I only waddle sometimes, when I wear my body out. So I walk normally until I get tired, then I waddle because its less work, lol.

I've noticed the same. I seem to waddle first thing in the morning, then later in the day, when I'm tired and sore. 

:hugs: Blossom. I had blood yesterday too. Like melly said, maybe it's just the stress? Do you know which... ahem... area it came from :blush:

Feel better, sweetie!


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm afraid I really don't know Melly - how annoying!

I'm tired & need to go shopping & clean the house before we have guests later (which I really can't be bothered with) & DS wants me to play all the time, but that's just adding to it.

DH is working about 14hrs a day at the moment & I feel like I'm having to organise everything for moving house. Plus the past week I've been really feeling as though I want to have the baby down here where we live (or will be living) instead of in Cumbria with our families, but there's no real way I can do that as I'd have no childcare... and somehow I've found myself agreeing to look after my 4 year old neice full time for the 5 weeks prior to the baby being born. I didn't really realise what was being asked until I thought about it afterwards & now I can't say no. Plus my parents are annoyed as we'll be at their house for that time & they feel like they'll have to help out.

I'm not sure what to do, but I can't talk to DH as he is crazy busy with work :(


----------



## JCh

BlossomJ said:


> I'm afraid I really don't know Melly - how annoying!
> 
> I'm tired & need to go shopping & clean the house before we have guests later (which I really can't be bothered with) & DS wants me to play all the time, but that's just adding to it.
> 
> DH is working about 14hrs a day at the moment & I feel like I'm having to organise everything for moving house. Plus the past week I've been really feeling as though I want to have the baby down here where we live (or will be living) instead of in Cumbria with our families, but there's no real way I can do that as I'd have no childcare... and somehow I've found myself agreeing to look after my 4 year old neice full time for the 5 weeks prior to the baby being born. I didn't really realise what was being asked until I thought about it afterwards & now I can't say no. Plus my parents are annoyed as we'll be at their house for that time & they feel like they'll have to help out.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do, but I can't talk to DH as he is crazy busy with work :(

Awww, sorry to hear. :hugs: not sure I have advice.... But didn't want to read & run


----------



## BlossomJ

duckytwins said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I only waddle sometimes, when I wear my body out. So I walk normally until I get tired, then I waddle because its less work, lol.
> 
> I've noticed the same. I seem to waddle first thing in the morning, then later in the day, when I'm tired and sore.
> 
> :hugs: Blossom. I had blood yesterday too. Like melly said, maybe it's just the stress? Do you know which... ahem... area it came from :blush:
> 
> Feel better, sweetie!Click to expand...

It was definitely the front, but I think it might just be some irritation. I'm not overly worried at the moment, but also have had no movement for an hour or two, so I'm off to drink some cold water & see what happens. I'm sure it's nothing.

Hope you're OK :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> la mere! ur belly looks like mine! pointy! :)

Lol, thanks, Nikki! :hugs:



darkstar said:


> Is everyone else waddling now? I have a definite preggo waddle going on.

I have a bit, not so much that I've noticed.. but hubby kindly pointed it out to me :haha:



Lillian33 said:


> Preggo waddling is cute!! Not for me yet - except for when my back was sore - dont think my bump is big enough for me to waddle yet!!
> 
> Such beautiful bumps La Mere and Jamie!! Jamie you are growing nicely, all bump :thumbup: La Mere I think your bump is a little bigger than your last pic - I feel like mine shrinks some days too ha ha!
> 
> Sassy, I'm sure you'll still have a great time at your shower, will be far better with less people than with a load of inlaws that you dont really want there!
> 
> Kaiecee, hope the dog situation works out, it is very selfish of your DH to ever put the dog before his wife and baby!
> 
> xxx

Thank you, Lillian!!! :hugs:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I need your opinions! I am getting maternity pics soon...i ordered this dress from oldnavy.com( blue white striped short sleeve dress) it was only 18$ lol.... It looks adorable but i feel i need something with it! I was planning on wearing brown boots with it....maybe a white tights and white scarf??? Urgh i feel im going to look silly now! :(

I would say ditch the tights, wear the brown boots and maybe the scarf with a light cardi?



Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am so so so so sorry that I've not been online, work is so crazy at the moment that I get up, work, dinner, sleep, that's about it!
> 
> Missing you all :( xxxx

Miss you too, Sonia! :hugs: Hope work slows down for you soon, hun!



BlossomJ said:


> I'm back too... Except I have no excuse Sonia! We've been staying with family & not had a spare minute, or at least it feels that way. My parents think it's rude to sit at a computer or with a phone, so I've not had that much on a chance to check in & there's no way I'llcatch up!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. I spotted some cute bump pics! & definitely think you're a little bigger LaMere!
> 
> I'm going to start packing for the big house move today, though it'll be about a month before we go. The survey & valuation on the house has come back fine, so hopefully it's all going to come together :)

Thanks Blossom! Hope the packing and the move goes well for you!



mellywelly said:


> So do we need to start sending our addresses to you yet? I presume it's proper address and not email address?
> 
> Sonia, are you still ok to do it, with you being so flat out at work?

Melly, you can all go ahead and send you addresses to any of the 3 of us. And yes, it would be your proper mailing address. When you send it if you could, say whether or not you want to be paired randomly and don't mind sending abroad or if you want to be paired with someone who is closer to you.



BlossomJ said:


> Ugh, I'm so fed up today. My hormones must be all over the place. Everything is stressing me out & I want to cry. Now I've just been to the toilet & there was pink when I wiped - perfect! :(

:hugs: It could definitely be the stress, hun. :hugs: Have you bd'd at all recently? Just try to take it easy, hun. Thinking of you.


----------



## Kaiecee

So this question is for Nikki or anyone who can answer 
My glucose test came in high but I don't eat much sweets I actually don't eat a lot so why is it happening and what can cause it can it be stress? Now I have to go for the 3 hour test :( this is my 3rd pregnancy and I never had to before


----------



## Kaiecee

Oh me and dh talked and were gonna fix the dog situation he knows where I stand on that


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - No such luck :) I've been with family this last week while DH has been working like crazy. A new employee was due to start & never showed, so he is having to do the project that person would have been working on on top of his normal workload as his other staff are really busy too.

On the up side, baby is kicking like crazy since drinking the water :)

I'd really like to take part with the present thing, but I can't really confirm what my address will be yet. Any ideas on getting around this? We should be moving in November.


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> La Mere - No such luck :) I've been with family this last week while DH has been working like crazy. A new employee was due to start & never showed, so he is having to do the project that person would have been working on on top of his normal workload as his other staff are really busy too.
> 
> On the up side, baby is kicking like crazy since drinking the water :)
> 
> I'd really like to take part with the present thing, but I can't really confirm what my address will be yet. Any ideas on getting around this? We should be moving in November.

:hugs: I'm sorry for your DH, that must really suck. I am glad to hear baby started kicking like crazy after you drank the water. 

As for your address, so long as we get it before the middle/end of Nov. it should be fine. we're trying to make sure everything gets sent out by the 1st of Dec. the 5th at the latest to make sure they get to everyone on time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee! Sweets doesnt cause gestational diabetes... It can just be the extra weight, or too many carbs( which turn into sugar). Its mostly to do with ur body gaining the weight and not using insulin properly which in turn raises your blood sugar... If u start to eat less carbs or only a limited amount per meal it will help..some people even struggle with that and end up on insulin for the remainder of the pregnancy...which blows, but makes sure baby is healthy and so r u! Hopefully ur 3 hr tests come back fine :) :hugs:



And yes i am going today to find a white cardigan and maybe some red flats...ill wear both shoes ( red flats and brown boots) for pictures :). Ditchin the scarf and tights and maybe grabbin some red earrings :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning! 

28 weeks - 12 to go!!! Wow!


----------



## ARuppe716

Me too DeeDee!! Woohoo!! It's starting to feel close now!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Last night i was at my wits end! I started crying! She was all bunched up near or under my ribs which caused everything to be pushed up..gave me heartburn..made me puke so i walked around for a little and layed back down... So weird but i felt her wiggle down and felt kicks below my belly button! The pain immediately went away! Camt beleive shes that high already!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Me too DeeDee!! Woohoo!! It's starting to feel close now!

To think that tomorrow it's going to be 11 weeks and some days!


----------



## La Mere

Nikki- That sounds so cute! I can't wait to see the pics! I think when hubby has the time I'm gonna have him take some cute maternity pics. I wanted to do it with Rayven but we didn't have the money or that great of a camera. Plus he worked a lot and we moved twice while I was preggo with her!

As for Ella being up so high.! Rayven was the same way. She loved huddling up under my ribs and practicing her roundhouse kicks! By the time she was born, I was sure I had bruises but never saw any, lol.

DeeDee- Happy 28 weeks! I'm 2 days behind you! :happydance: I sent you an email giving you access to the doc I created on google docs. I also sent it to Sonia.


----------



## mellywelly

I don't know what do advise you blossom, you certainly seem to have a lot on! With regards to your niece, is that your parents granddaughter? If so I would expect. They would want to help out? 

With the packing I think you have to be super organised. Make lists, do it room by room when you can. 

How old is your ds?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg ladies! Not much longer..its actually scary haha... Esp withthe holidays coming up, its going to fly by! :) eeeeeek!


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hope I don't have a bad glucose test I don't need the added stress


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg ladies! Not much longer..its actually scary haha... Esp withthe holidays coming up, its going to fly by! :) eeeeeek!

Nikki my diabetes test came back High I'm a little worried I figured u could give me the most info


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies! Not much longer..its actually scary haha... Esp withthe holidays coming up, its going to fly by! :) eeeeeek!
> 
> Nikki my diabetes test came back High I'm a little worried I figured u could give me the most infoClick to expand...

Yeaaa dnt worry hun! I did respond to your post if u didnt see it... Relax... Think good thoughts! :). Im here if it does come back high..we can talk about some healthy ideas etc. i take insulin 5xs a day so im used to it. And my blood sugars are PERFECT! And i even eat sweets! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Nikki- That sounds so cute! I can't wait to see the pics! I think when hubby has the time I'm gonna have him take some cute maternity pics. I wanted to do it with Rayven but we didn't have the money or that great of a camera. Plus he worked a lot and we moved twice while I was preggo with her!
> 
> As for Ella being up so high.! Rayven was the same way. She loved huddling up under my ribs and practicing her roundhouse kicks! By the time she was born, I was sure I had bruises but never saw any, lol.
> 
> DeeDee- Happy 28 weeks! I'm 2 days behind you! :happydance: I sent you an email giving you access to the doc I created on google docs. I also sent it to Sonia.

Okaly Dokaly, I'm in it already Sarah! :)


----------



## Poppy84

I'm 28 weeks today too!!!!!!! 12 to go


----------



## mellywelly

Sent you my address deedee


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I don't know what do advise you blossom, you certainly seem to have a lot on! With regards to your niece, is that your parents granddaughter? If so I would expect. They would want to help out?
> 
> With the packing I think you have to be super organised. Make lists, do it room by room when you can.
> 
> How old is your ds?

My boxes, bubble wrap, stretch wrap & tape all got delivered today, I'm going to do what you said & tackle a room at a time... though DS likes to unpack the boxes while I'm packing (or throws all sorts in) - cheeky monkey! He is two years old.

My neice is a bit of a sore subject with my parents. They feel like my sister (and BIL) dump her on them at a moments notice & they never get any time to themselves. They just get told when they are having her, or when they need to pick her up, rather than asking if it's OK. They probably have her for 2-3 days a week at the moment as my sister just works part time, but that's quite a lot for them when they both work pretty much full time (though with flexible hours as dad is self employed & mum does compressed hours). It was never a formal arrangement, they just agreed to have her a few times & then it went from there...The problem is that my sister needs to work full time in December/January!


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what do advise you blossom, you certainly seem to have a lot on! With regards to your niece, is that your parents granddaughter? If so I would expect. They would want to help out?
> 
> With the packing I think you have to be super organised. Make lists, do it room by room when you can.
> 
> How old is your ds?
> 
> My boxes, bubble wrap, stretch wrap & tape all got delivered today, I'm going to do what you said & tackle a room at a time... though DS likes to unpack the boxes while I'm packing (or throws all sorts in) - cheeky monkey! He is two years old.
> 
> My neice is a bit of a sore subject with my parents. They feel like my sister (and BIL) dump her on them at a moments notice & they never get any time to themselves. They just get told when they are having her, or when they need to pick her up, rather than asking if it's OK. They probably have her for 2-3 days a week at the moment as my sister just works part time, but that's quite a lot for them when they both work pretty much full time (though with flexible hours as dad is self employed & mum does compressed hours). It was never a formal arrangement, they just agreed to have her a few times & then it went from there...The problem is that my sister needs to work full time in December/January!Click to expand...

Not sure if its an option, but some areas have free sessions at childcare from 2, if your area is covered, you could maybe use 1 or 2 mornings to get some packing done?

No wonder your parents are not too happy then. Seems like they do more than their fair share already. So does she want you to have her whilst she is full time working? What is she going to do after you have had the baby?


----------



## BlossomJ

She works in retail, so she only needs to do the extra hours while they are busy before Christmas & then during the sales. Her DH has had his hours cut, but refuses to look after their daughter much on supposed 'health grounds' (I won't get started on that one or I'll never stop!) so they need the money.

Luckily we'll be packed & moved before I need to look after her, so that's not a problem! It was just that when I agreed, I didn't know she'd be working full time, or that my parents had said they couldn't look after her as much as usual as they wanted to decorate parts of their house.... She's a lovely little girl so I'm sure it'll be fine, I'm just having an off day, so it's stressing me!

Thanks for the support x


----------



## mellywelly

The only problem is while you and your parents keep helping out so much, her dh never has to take the responsibility for his daughter. Surely if he can't look after her on health grounds then he's too sick to work either?


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> So this question is for Nikki or anyone who can answer
> My glucose test came in high but I don't eat much sweets I actually don't eat a lot so why is it happening and what can cause it can it be stress? Now I have to go for the 3 hour test :( this is my 3rd pregnancy and I never had to before

A lot of people fail te one hour test, but then pass the 3 hour test. To help control it they recommend eating like 5 smaller meals rather then 3 main meals. Cut out sugars and as much carbs as you can. If you are going to have breads and pastas it's best to have wheat. Google a diabetic friendly diet and it'll give you more of an idea. If you do end up with gestational diabetes dr's usually take it more serious then a regular diabetic. So if you can't control it quickly with diet they will put you on insulin. :flower: 

The only benefit I saw from having gd was they didn't let me go past my due date with dd. :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Well I don't live near them, so I don't normally help, but that's pretty much what I've said to my parents since the start (this has been going on for 3 years now!).

BIL was actually signed off work for nearly a year, but during that time was always well enough to do pretty much anything fun that he wanted to do (inc. stag wkends, concerts, football, going to the pub....) & too ill to do housework, look after their daughter etc etc!


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies. Lots to catch up on. 

Blossom I hope you get things sorted out. It sounds like you definitely have a lot on your plate. 

Nikki I can't wait to see your pictures. It sounds like you are going to have a very cute outfit! 

I'm very tired today and hoping to make today a restful one. Ginger: do you have any ideas on how to help ease the SPD pain?? I'm dying over here! :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So this question is for Nikki or anyone who can answer
> My glucose test came in high but I don't eat much sweets I actually don't eat a lot so why is it happening and what can cause it can it be stress? Now I have to go for the 3 hour test :( this is my 3rd pregnancy and I never had to before
> 
> A lot of people fail te one hour test, but then pass the 3 hour test. To help control it they recommend eating like 5 smaller meals rather then 3 main meals. Cut out sugars and as much carbs as you can. If you are going to have breads and pastas it's best to have wheat. Google a diabetic friendly diet and it'll give you more of an idea. If you do end up with gestational diabetes dr's usually take it more serious then a regular diabetic. So if you can't control it quickly with diet they will put you on insulin. :flower:
> 
> The only benefit I saw from having gd was they didn't let me go past my due date with dd. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ya they gave me a list of food to follow I have to do the diet for 3 days prior to the test I go next Friday and I hope I pass it also I'm suppose to b Induced early anyways but as of now I feel lo will be a smaller baby but I heard if u do have it lo can end up being bigger which I don't want so keep fingers crossed that all goes good


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Phew I finally have 5 mins to sit down and update and read the last 20 odd pages of updates.

I'm so sorry to have not contributed to the thread recently and the discussions.
I have tried to keep up so I know you are all well. I hope those ladies who have had a few bumps in the road recently are getting on ok? Lots of gtt's around at the moment as we are all hitting 28 or so weeks, hope those ladies who come back as not passed get the support from their health care providers they need - I know they are pretty hot with it here so hope that's the case everywhere else.

Afm, well work is absolutely manic, it is unreal! I honestly do not have time to even wee during the day, it's a nightmare! I've got a massive national conference next week which I'm managing with 300+ delegates, my assistant left yesterday, I have a new one starting tomorrow but need to spend time training her which I feel so bad that I don't have the time to do. Home life is a bit upside down at the moment as DH is having problems at work, he has been signed off with stress, work related and is currently seeing our lawyer about constructive dismissal and bullying. It's all going on! 

Missing you ladies so much! I've been waddling around London today which is where our conference is and am now shattered! Bump didn't enjoy it at all! So resting now but need to work tonight to catch up from day out of office as our for rest of the week! At least I'm staying in London next week so won't have so much of a commute and have insisted on cabs as the tube was horrendous today!

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## snowangel187

Ultrasound update! :happydance: 
Baby has done great! She now weighs 2lbs 9oz. She has grown from the 24% up to the 31%. They are pleased with everything and have discharged me from the perinatologist. :thumbup: They said they hope not to see me again. :haha: Of course that'll depend on her continued cooperation. They said its likely she'll be smaller then dd was, but still healthy. I'm sooooo happy with the results. Now to see if the dr will release me from bed rest.. ;) Tho I doubt I'll ever be completely "free" because of the contractions, but we will see.. I go in Monday for that appt. :flower:

Bump pic 29weeks
 



Attached Files:







29weeks.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gingermango

sassy_mom said:


> Hi ladies. Lots to catch up on.
> 
> Blossom I hope you get things sorted out. It sounds like you definitely have a lot on your plate.
> 
> Nikki I can't wait to see your pictures. It sounds like you are going to have a very cute outfit!
> 
> I'm very tired today and hoping to make today a restful one. Ginger: do you have any ideas on how to help ease the SPD pain?? I'm dying over here! :dohh:

Aww hun Im not very good at managing it to be honest even the good old keeping my knees together constantly doesnt work anymore. Ive heard that bouncing on a birthing ball can help but I really just find a comfortable position and stay there lol. Today is my worst day spd wise as ds is at nursery in the afternoon so I do a fair bit of walking and the pain is quite bad this evening and tomorrow so we have a lazy day and dont do anything :blush:

I mainy find I can't sit straight or it puts too much pressure on my pelvis so I sit at an angle leaning onto the arm of the chair with my knees together and up, also use either a pregnancy pillow or your duvet between your legs at night and try a couple of paracetamol if needed. They dont advise it but if Im having a really bad day I will take an ibruprofen to take the edge off as my doctor said if it does get too bad they can prescribe me co-codamol in the third trimester?


----------



## Kaiecee

Snow
Happy to hear lo is doing so good 
Hopefully u will b released from bed rest but I'm really happy all went well :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Phew I finally have 5 mins to sit down and update and read the last 20 odd pages of updates.
> 
> I'm so sorry to have not contributed to the thread recently and the discussions.
> I have tried to keep up so I know you are all well. I hope those ladies who have had a few bumps in the road recently are getting on ok? Lots of gtt's around at the moment as we are all hitting 28 or so weeks, hope those ladies who come back as not passed get the support from their health care providers they need - I know they are pretty hot with it here so hope that's the case everywhere else.
> 
> Afm, well work is absolutely manic, it is unreal! I honestly do not have time to even wee during the day, it's a nightmare! I've got a massive national conference next week which I'm managing with 300+ delegates, my assistant left yesterday, I have a new one starting tomorrow but need to spend time training her which I feel so bad that I don't have the time to do. Home life is a bit upside down at the moment as DH is having problems at work, he has been signed off with stress, work related and is currently seeing our lawyer about constructive dismissal and bullying. It's all going on!
> 
> Missing you ladies so much! I've been waddling around London today which is where our conference is and am now shattered! Bump didn't enjoy it at all! So resting now but need to work tonight to catch up from day out of office as our for rest of the week! At least I'm staying in London next week so won't have so much of a commute and have insisted on cabs as the tube was horrendous today!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxxx

Hope all goes better for hubby, and you get a super good assistant that will help you lots and lots! Rest up!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Snow!!! And what a lovely bump picture! I'm glad to hear every thing is going good!! :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Snow, so glad to hear everything went well! And that's a lovely bump pic!!

Sonia- I wish the best for you and your DH! Hope everything works itself out soon and that you get a good assistant to help you out. :hugs: I am sorry things are so rough for you right now.

On a side note for Secret Santa: we would like to get all the addresses of those who want to take part by Nov. 1st. Blossom, whenever you know your new address, just send it.


----------



## gingermango

La Mere said:


> Snow, so glad to hear everything went well! And that's a lovely bump pic!!
> 
> Sonia- I wish the best for you and your DH! Hope everything works itself out soon and that you get a good assistant to help you out. :hugs: I am sorry things are so rough for you right now.
> 
> On a side note for Secret Santa: we would like to get all the addresses of those who want to take part by Nov. 1st. Blossom, whenever you know your new address, just send it.

Whats the email address we need to send our details to hun?


----------



## La Mere

You can pm your info to either myself, DeeDee or Sonia if she is up to it with how busy she is right now. Or you can email your info to [email protected]. And be sure to let us know if you want to be paired randomly and don't mind sending abroad or if you want to be paired with someone closer to you.


----------



## mellywelly

I'm getting excited about secret Santa! Already thinking of things I could send if I get an overseas one !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just had my diabetes appointment ( i have one every month) and i found out this past month i now have an underactive thyroid caused by the pregnancy..its common in diabetics with pregnancy supposedly..may be why im gaining so fast :(. Up 26 lbs at 26 weeks...not happy... Said it may cause problems when baby is born because its going to go into overdrive when baby is born so itll be overactive! Oyyyyyyyy


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> I'm getting excited about secret Santa! Already thinking of things I could send if I get an overseas one !

I was thinking that too yesterday that we went out shopping. I was looking around for the Secret Santa haha.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have such a headache today hurts a lot! 

Nikki 
Sorry to hear about ur thyroid I hope there is something they can do for u


----------



## La Mere

Nikki- Sorry to hear about your thyroid, hun. Hope they can get that worked out for you. 

Kaiecee- Sorry to hear about your headache.

Melly & DeeDee- I am definitely going to be looking at stuff for Secret Santa when hubby and I go shopping on Saturday. We usually do our shopping on Wed. but he's working and I can't drive without a licensed driver with me


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wow, just read that some ladies can hear their babies crying while still in the womb!


----------



## La Mere

Wow, really? I've never heard of that. I think that would freak me out a bit. :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They wont do anything until baby is born... :(


----------



## Lillian33

Hey Nikki, sorry to hear about your thyroid - I have thyroid issues so if you have any questions just shout. I have high blood sugar (doing the 3 hour test today) and my OB said thyroid issues and gestational diabetes can go hand in hand as well. But try not to stress too much - im trying not to!

Melly, I was going to suggest tea tree oil for your spot - hope it heals quickly!

big :hugs: Blossom, hope you sort through things soon :hugs:

And big :hugs: for you too Sonia - sorry to hear DH is going through some stuff at the same time you're massively busy!!

Snow, such great news, so happy for you! Your bump is growing nicely :flower:

LaMere and DeeDee, thanks so much for all the hard work with the secret santa, very exciting!!

Off to my GTT test, wish me luck ladies!! xx


----------



## La Mere

Good luck, Lillian! :hugs:

I'm sorry they can't do anything right now, Nikki. :hug:

Melly- I agree with Lillian bout the tea tree oil. Its safe so long as it isn't ingested, but it will help it to heal very fast.


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki - that sucks... xoxoxox

Lillian - good luck!


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, finally caught up after reading thru 58 pages! I was at camp for a few days and missed a lot in here. 

Secret Santa sounds like fun! We did it last year (or was it two years ago) in another group i was in at the time, we didn't ask the mods permission or anything, i didn't know we would have to but it worked out quite well. I'm in Jamaica and my secret santa was in Scotland so it was fun getting something all the way from there and seeing the differences in our cultures.

I am so not going to remember all the stuff i read and i won't even try. Doing ok on this side, i had some killer leg cramps two mornings in a row that brought me to tears but i've tried stretching my legs and doing calf raises everyday since and i haven't had any more issues....yet. Cant believe there's only 77 days left before my little boy should be here! I was feeling prepared and relaxed until this morning when i realized how quickly the time is winding down, now i'm freaking out that there's still so much i have to get done.


----------



## snowangel187

OH YA! I forgot to add this. Remember I was telling y'all how I thought baby was breech because I only felt kicks/hits down low? I thought she was trying to kick her way out. :rofl: Well the ultrasound tech confirmed she is head DOWN!! She said the baby is probably more of a puncher then a kicker. :haha: I know things could change, but I'm so glad she's head down. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> OH YA! I forgot to add this. Remember I was telling y'all how I thought baby was breech because I only felt kicks/hits down low? I thought she was trying to kick her way out. :rofl: Well the ultrasound tech confirmed she is head DOWN!! She said the baby is probably more of a puncher then a kicker. :haha: I know things could change, but I'm so glad she's head down. :thumbup:

Oh that's interesting, never thought of that!


----------



## jrowenj

Wow, snow. A puncher? Well, that's good news! Mine is a damn gymnast doing cartwheels


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what's up with dh but he's in my last nerve again today can't I just duck tape his mouth shut ??? Maybe then I'd have some piece and quiet !


----------



## Kaiecee

B&b has changed their iPhone app it's weird now gotta get used to it I guess lol


----------



## AJThomas

I feel your pain Kaiecee, DH is pretty much in the dog house right now, i'd rather just not talk to him for a few hours.


----------



## snowangel187

Maybe it's partially a pregnancy thing, but I'm tempted to sleep on the couch. Dh is annoying me. :rofl: I'm pretty sure it has to do more with men are dumb. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too the couch seems good right now ! Snow I think it does have to do more with men being dumb


----------



## brieri1

My husband isn't really bothering me... but everyone else is, lol. Today, while driving, I thought about shooting several different people, and I'm not a violent person, but it seemed necessary. I thought, if I just shoot these people in the leg, they'll learn that tailgating and cutting people off puts everyone at danger and I have something very valuable to protect.


----------



## sassy_mom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Pregnancy brain at its best tonight for me. I put my telephone in the drawer with my potholders and put my tweezers in the trash can. I was going to put them away in the drawer and just leaned over and chunked them in the trash! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Brieri that had me cracking up! :haha:

I concur that it's a men being dumb thing, they can just be so inconsiderate :nope:


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> My husband isn't really bothering me... but everyone else is, lol. Today, while driving, I thought about shooting several different people, and I'm not a violent person, but it seemed necessary. I thought, if I just shoot these people in the leg, they'll learn that tailgating and cutting people off puts everyone at danger and I have something very valuable to protect.

Kevin took it upon himself to do just that. WATCH IT!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlzoL-wQwio&sns=em


----------



## duckytwins

sassy_mom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Pregnancy brain at its best tonight for me. I put my telephone in the drawer with my potholders and put my tweezers in the trash can. I was going to put them away in the drawer and just leaned over and chunked them in the trash! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

 Oops!! The boys had a dentist appointment today and I asked Alex if he told his hygienist what he's going to be for Christmas!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

So I come back upstairs cuz I think dh has learned his lesson but I think I'm the dumb one to think he has or can behave the whole fight is I don't want the dog to sleep in our room anymore expecially when baby comes so what does he say well baby will sleep in his own room..... I will not walk up and down the stairs after a c - section to fuckin please his stupid animal I'm sorry about my language it's just I'm starting to get sick and tired of this if I could drive I'd leave for a day to show him how stupid he's acting and now he wants sex lol like I said men can b really stupid!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> My husband isn't really bothering me... but everyone else is, lol. Today, while driving, I thought about shooting several different people, and I'm not a violent person, but it seemed necessary. I thought, if I just shoot these people in the leg, they'll learn that tailgating and cutting people off puts everyone at danger and I have something very valuable to protect.
> 
> Kevin took it upon himself to do just that. WATCH IT!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlzoL-wQwio&sns=emClick to expand...

Lol that was so funny !


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> So I come back upstairs cuz I think dh has learned his lesson but I think I'm the dumb one to think he has or can behave the whole fight is I don't want the dog to sleep in our room anymore expecially when baby comes so what does he say well baby will sleep in his own room..... I will not walk up and down the stairs after a c - section to fuckin please his stupid animal I'm sorry about my language it's just I'm starting to get sick and tired of this if I could drive I'd leave for a day to show him how stupid he's acting and now he wants sex lol like I said men can b really stupid!!!

Actually that was the first rule that changed in our household. The dog was no longer allowed to sleep in our room. My hubby made no attempt to change anything. So I just had to step up and do it all and hubby just had to suck it up as I did it 

So you might just have to take the first step and start kicking the dog out at night. You'll have to be the one who gets up and tells the dog to shut up, or spray him with water or smack him on the nose. Whichever way you choose. It's probably going to be you who has to do all the work. Which is unfair but if it's the only way to keep the baby safe then so be it


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So I come back upstairs cuz I think dh has learned his lesson but I think I'm the dumb one to think he has or can behave the whole fight is I don't want the dog to sleep in our room anymore expecially when baby comes so what does he say well baby will sleep in his own room..... I will not walk up and down the stairs after a c - section to fuckin please his stupid animal I'm sorry about my language it's just I'm starting to get sick and tired of this if I could drive I'd leave for a day to show him how stupid he's acting and now he wants sex lol like I said men can b really stupid!!!
> 
> Actually that was the first rule that changed in our household. The dog was no longer allowed to sleep in our room. My hubby made no attempt to change anything. So I just had to step up and do it all and hubby just had to suck it up as I did it
> 
> So you might just have to take the first step and start kicking the dog out at night. You'll have to be the one who gets up and tells the dog to shut up, or spray him with water or smack him on the nose. Whichever way you choose. It's probably going to be you who has to do all the work. Which is unfair but if it's the only way to keep the baby safe then so be itClick to expand...

The problem is dh I think he's too attached and won't even leave the door open at night so the dog can go downstairs and now he says if the dog won't b in the room neither will baby he's like talking to a wall so ill give him some relief tonight it probably won't b sex (sorry about tmi) then ill go on the couch downstairs and that will happen every night till he fixes these problem I'm sick of stressing out for Christ sake doesn't he care about his own baby and he wants more???? Well I've about had it with the dog coming before me and everything else he better stop this shit or I might end up resenting him and I'm sure he's made me hate this dog and really it's not the dogs fault it's his fault!


----------



## Betheney

That's right, I resent our dog sometimes and I just have to remind myself that the dog is just a dog and doing what dogs do.




Anyway. At a doctor's appt and my blood pressure was bad 3 times in a row so they have me in a dark room relaxing hoping it gets better. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> That's right, I resent our dog sometimes and I just have to remind myself that the dog is just a dog and doing what dogs do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. At a doctor's appt and my blood pressure was bad 3 times in a row so they have me in a dark room relaxing hoping it gets better. Fingers crossed

Hope everything is al right and thanks


----------



## Kaiecee

Been reading a lot on dog bites and attacks and when it happens in a home a lot of times it's a cause if jealousy and I know that will b an issue with this dog so I can't allow that to happen


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,

Sorry I dont Post on here too often its hard to get on the pc sometimes but I'm always Reading to keep up to date with you all. 
I just wanted to mention kaiecee something about the dog- if you are going to attempt to retrain it or change some old habits you need to do it ASAP because if things change when the baby arrives the dog will associate the change with the baby's arrival and could attack the baby. Not by any means saying it'll happen but if it did you and your DH would never forgive yourselves. 
I understand where your husband is coming from we have a dog baby and she is terribly spoilt, sleeps in our room, and it will continue when the baby arrives but if there were ever a moment I or my OH thought she may be a danger to our LO she will have to go. Such a hard situation you are in and I hope you and your DH can sort through it


----------



## Betheney

Blood pressure did not get better unfortunately. The first number stayed around 130 but the second number went from 93 to 98 to 101 then i went into the dark room to relax and it went down to 92 but he tested once more for the sake of it 10 mins later and it went up to 95.

He isn't overly concerned as i have no swelling and no protein in my urine, but he would like me to go back Monday to recheck it.


----------



## Lillian33

Hopefully your blood pressure goes back down next week Betheney, relax as much as you can with a toddler to take care of! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheny I hope your blood pressure sorts itself out &it's just an isolated thing.

Nikki - Booo to the thyroid issues! I'm the the only female in my extended family who doesn't have them & have been told that one day it'll kick in. Hope you don't feel too rough with it as it can totally wipe you out when untreated :hugs:

Sonia - Hope the conference goes really well & you actually enjoy it. Sorry everything is so manic & hoping the situation improves for your DH :hugs:

Snow - Yey to good news! :D

As for me - DH said he needed a break last night, so we got our babysitter & went out for a meal then a film. I feel bad as he'll now be working all night, but he wanted to do it & it was sooo nice... I'm feeling much brighter today & have told my sister I can't childmind for the three weeks before the birth, which she understands - phew! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee - Sorry about your issues with DH & the dog. I think you're right to address it now and I'm sorry you're getting so much resistance.


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So I come back upstairs cuz I think dh has learned his lesson but I think I'm the dumb one to think he has or can behave the whole fight is I don't want the dog to sleep in our room anymore expecially when baby comes so what does he say well baby will sleep in his own room..... I will not walk up and down the stairs after a c - section to fuckin please his stupid animal I'm sorry about my language it's just I'm starting to get sick and tired of this if I could drive I'd leave for a day to show him how stupid he's acting and now he wants sex lol like I said men can b really stupid!!!
> 
> Actually that was the first rule that changed in our household. The dog was no longer allowed to sleep in our room. My hubby made no attempt to change anything. So I just had to step up and do it all and hubby just had to suck it up as I did it
> 
> So you might just have to take the first step and start kicking the dog out at night. You'll have to be the one who gets up and tells the dog to shut up, or spray him with water or smack him on the nose. Whichever way you choose. It's probably going to be you who has to do all the work. Which is unfair but if it's the only way to keep the baby safe then so be itClick to expand...
> 
> The problem is dh I think he's too attached and won't even leave the door open at night so the dog can go downstairs and now he says if the dog won't b in the room neither will baby he's like talking to a wall so ill give him some relief tonight it probably won't b sex (sorry about tmi) then ill go on the couch downstairs and that will happen every night till he fixes these problem I'm sick of stressing out for Christ sake doesn't he care about his own baby and he wants more???? Well I've about had it with the dog coming before me and everything else he better stop this shit or I might end up resenting him and I'm sure he's made me hate this dog and really it's not the dogs fault it's his fault!Click to expand...

Remember how you were saying yesterday that the dog getting treats after was just rewarding his bad behaviour? Isn't you releaving your dh after how he's acting just rewarding his bad behavior? Your going to just have to start doing things so you can protect your child, and if he doesn't like it tough. I'd probably start by putting a stairgate on bedroom and have the dog sleep in the hall. I know it's not easy, our dog sleeps in our room and we will shortly have to stop it, and our dog is a small and very laid back chilled little man. I can't believe your dh can't or won't see the danger.


----------



## Leinzlove

Betheney said:


> Blood pressure did not get better unfortunately. The first number stayed around 130 but the second number went from 93 to 98 to 101 then i went into the dark room to relax and it went down to 92 but he tested once more for the sake of it 10 mins later and it went up to 95.
> 
> He isn't overly concerned as i have no swelling and no protein in my urine, but he would like me to go back Monday to recheck it.

I had high blood pressure starting at 34 weeks, no protein in urine. And I ended up needing NST every 2-3 days until I delivered at 39 weeks.

I also had to stop working. That was it for the most part. 

I hope it comes down by Monday. If not your Dr. might put you on bed rest.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny, hope u get some time to relax and I'm sure you will have good report monday

I'm 30 weeks today!! 10 to go!


----------



## duckytwins

I've got my glucose test today! I have to have a good breakfast, so I can pass it!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Pregnancy brain at its best tonight for me. I put my telephone in the drawer with my potholders and put my tweezers in the trash can. I was going to put them away in the drawer and just leaned over and chunked them in the trash! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

I love to put the milk away on the cereal shelf. :haha: and I had a box of cereal the other day in my hand and I was just standing there thinking where does this go? What do I do with this? And looking all around! I love pregnancy brain. :rofl:



Kaiecee said:


> So I come back upstairs cuz I think dh has learned his lesson but I think I'm the dumb one to think he has or can behave the whole fight is I don't want the dog to sleep in our room anymore expecially when baby comes so what does he say well baby will sleep in his own room..... I will not walk up and down the stairs after a c - section to fuckin please his stupid animal I'm sorry about my language it's just I'm starting to get sick and tired of this if I could drive I'd leave for a day to show him how stupid he's acting and now he wants sex lol like I said men can b really stupid!!!

I'm sorry but no way in hell would I relieve dh after all that ignorance. I'd tell him to pound it. :haha: I would actually start looking into getting a bed for you in the baby's room. I have a twin bed in the baby's room and I plan to stay there with the baby until she is on a schedule. For a couple different reasons. 1 dh can't help with feedings and doesn't do diaper changes and 2 dd is right next door to my bedroom so I dont want her sleep to be interrupted as she's in school now. So me and baby will be on the other side of the house. But in your case it seems as tho you need to do it to protect the baby from the dog. Maybe some antifreeze laced treats for the dog? :rofl: sorry I just don't understand some people. Can you have a neutral 3rd party come and assess the situation with the dog so that dh hears somebody other then you? 



Betheney said:


> Blood pressure did not get better unfortunately. The first number stayed around 130 but the second number went from 93 to 98 to 101 then i went into the dark room to relax and it went down to 92 but he tested once more for the sake of it 10 mins later and it went up to 95.
> 
> He isn't overly concerned as i have no swelling and no protein in my urine, but he would like me to go back Monday to recheck it.

Oh no!! I hope it was just a fluke. I'm sure they told you what you had to do to try to keep it down. Try to keep it easy. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies I'm pumped, I found a missing tote of baby clothes and an expensive diaper bag that I never used with dd!! I almost bought a new one yesterday because I hadnt found it yet and assumed it was gone forever. Now I can pack it for the hospital. :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

That's great Snow! Even better than finding money in an old handbag/jacket pocket! :D


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney, did your bump buddy have the baby safely?


----------



## Betheney

She did!!! She had a lovely birth. It was everything she wanted. So everyone is very cloud9 at the moment. His name is Jude Harrison.

Here is a short birth story she posted in her journal for anyone who wants a read. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-mummy-another-bun-oven-187.html#post22232733


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Today starts a new me! I will be watching what im eating, all the weight gain totally put me over the edge yesterday and i had a complete melt down! I have my best friends wedding im in tomorrow so im going to treat myself to a mani/ pedi today! :).


----------



## ARuppe716

Nursery question... How much storage space should I have for baby's clothes, etc? The room does not have a closet. We are getting a large wardrobe for DH's guitars, etc and I think there will be some space there. But we have to get a dresser/ changing table and I'm on the fence as to what size we should buy. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aruppe i way went overboard, her room has a big closet in it and we put up 3 rods and racks up in it, their kinda stacked on top of each other so we can putbaskets on top..then we are getting a big dresser for in the room....like i said, we went overboard but a girl can never have enough clothes!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im going with a tall dresser and the changing table seperate..but if u get a lower dresser u can just plop the changing table on top of that to save room.


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Nursery question... How much storage space should I have for baby's clothes, etc? The room does not have a closet. We are getting a large wardrobe for DH's guitars, etc and I think there will be some space there. But we have to get a dresser/ changing table and I'm on the fence as to what size we should buy. Any thoughts?

I have a temp nursery set up where there isn't a closet and what I'm doing is just a 3 drawer dresser for clothing and a 3 drawer storage cart for blankets towels wash cloths and bibs. I'm only keeping one size out at a time. To start ill have newborn to 3 month clothing all the other is washed folded and waiting in totes. That way it's not too overwhelming or confusing. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney I hope your blood pressure comes back down. Definitely try and relax as much as you can. I know that is hard to do! Hopefully it will sort itself out and be back to normal. 

Yay Snow! I love when stuff like that happens. 

2 more days until the shower! I am back to feeling excited. Must have been a mood swing fluke the other day! We have 5 confirmed people coming so there will be a total of 9 of us there. It should be fun! :happydance: I need to spend today and tomorrow getting last minute things cleaned up around here. Not that I have that much to do ... it is more so that little tiny junk that you always leave for right as you are running out of time. hahaha! 

29 weeks today! And I'm a squash! yay! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies! This little guy has so much stuff already, it's just making me nervous we won't have anywhere put it. We're definitely putting the changing pad on top of a dresser and I bought a little shelf unit to go next to it to keep wipes, etc. I'm just debating if I should get the regular dresser Or the longer one. The bad thing is it doesn't match the wood color of the crib. We sprung and got a beautiful crib but the matching dresser cost more than the crib!! I'm afraid the big dresser will look weird since its darker but may have to not care and go for the space.


----------



## JCh

My shower is in a month, trying to not do anymore shopping for baby until after that time since apparently it is going to be ballpark 25-30 people! A lot are relatives, some close family friends and a couple of my gfs.... Didn't know I knew so many people but relatives take up 1/2 the number.... 

Anyone having crap sleep? My hips hurt me, wake up on my back over and over - guess my body doesn't want to be on my side :( And a new thing - snoring last night.... Woo hoo! Feeling tired like 1st trimester today :dohh: hate working full time, cannot wait to get off work....


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope you girls with showers coming up have a fab time!

What a great birth you friend had Betheny! I'm sure it hurt like hell too, but sounds like it went really well. Hope lots of us have such a positive experience! :)


----------



## brieri1

The most annoying thing about my pregnancy brain is I'll walk in and out of a room 5 or 6 times before I remember why I wanted to go in there in the first place, even if its something you'd think I couldn't forget about, like having to pee.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- Try to take it easy, hun. I hope when you go in next week your BP is back to all normal! And I will definitely have to read your friend's birth story! I love reading birth stories!!

Snow, that is awesome! I wish I could find the other diaper bag I've been looking for. It's so cute, brown and teal... *sigh* I'm just getting tired of my plain black one, even though it's a nice diaper bag lol.

Sassy, awesome! I hope you get to take lots of pics and if you do I can't wait to see them! But most importantly have tons of fun!

JCh- I have been sleeping terribly. Tossing and turning most of the night because of my hips. Ugh, this is my least favorite part of pregnancy. :haha:

Kaiecee- I wouldn't have done a damn thing to relieve him if he's being so stubbornly ignorant! He would have just had to relieve himself. As for the dog sleeping in your bedroom, that's gotta stop.. I would tell your DH if he wants to sleep with his dog so bad they can both sleep outside. :haha:

AFM: I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance: And my baby shower is officially planned for Nov. 13th! I'm so excited. My friend Kelli asked me yesterday (as they are putting a list together of what I might need/want) and I told her a few things, but do you girls have any ideas of what else I should maybe tell her to add to the list?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

G'morning ladies! 

Well, here I am, trying not to eat carbs or sugars for the day. Glucose test is at 3:30 and I've been slightly nervous about it. Got a lot of things that need to be done today too.

@Jrowenj: It's amazing! 30 weeks, you're the one heading us all in to the 30's!!!


----------



## mellywelly

When I had ds I had a single wardrobe and 2 sets of draws. I only actually used one set of draws and a drawer under the wardrobe for bedding.


----------



## mellywelly

Can't wait to get to 30 weeks then I start to count down instead of up!


----------



## BlossomJ

When I hit 30 weeks, it really will be the final count down for a lot of you! I wonder which of us will go over our dates? I could quite easily end up well into Feb I guess.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> When I hit 30 weeks, it really will be the final count down for a lot of you! I wonder which of us will go over our dates? I could quite easily end up well into Feb I guess.

You should get a counter Miss Blossom, that way we can see how far along you are! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> When I hit 30 weeks, it really will be the final count down for a lot of you! I wonder which of us will go over our dates? I could quite easily end up well into Feb I guess.
> 
> You should get a counter Miss Blossom, that way we can see how far along you are! :)Click to expand...

Done :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

BlossomJ said:


> When I hit 30 weeks, it really will be the final count down for a lot of you! I wonder which of us will go over our dates? I could quite easily end up well into Feb I guess.

I don't even think we'll make it into January! I'm getting myself set for a 2012 baby! YIKES! 

I leave for my glucose test in about 15 minutes! I sure do hope I pass the first go around this time! The three hour one is killer!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies for all ur support on the dog issue ill try to bring it up again today and see what he says. 

My belly hurts I've had an upset tummy since last night maybe it's stress I have my monthly meeting with my nurse to make sure everything is ok I haven't eaten yet and it's 12:30 I got to get ready to go so ill let u know how it all goes when I come back :)


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> Can't wait to get to 30 weeks then I start to count down instead of up!

I've been counting down for a few weeks. :haha: though I could be off by a week. I go by my due date because I'm not sure if he will still induce me at 39weeks since she's been on the smaller side. :shrug:


----------



## BlossomJ

duckytwins said:


> I don't even think we'll make it into January! I'm getting myself set for a 2012 baby! YIKES!
> 
> I leave for my glucose test in about 15 minutes! I sure do hope I pass the first go around this time! The three hour one is killer!

Good luck Ducky! and don't go planning that baby too early! :)


----------



## mellywelly

We were looking at some old pictures at work today and found one on my last day before maternity leave with ds. I was quite low with him and everyone said I'd never make term, and he was 37 weeks. Compairing then and now I'm just as low if not lower, so hope it's not another early one! My pic was at 36 weeks and my colleagues said I'm already the same size:haha:


----------



## gingermango

Im hoping with this being my third that he will come slightly early lol anywhere after christmas day will do  i only went one day over with ds and i hated it lol


----------



## AJThomas

I only pray Cayde isn't born on the 31st, I know 2 ppl born that day that really irk me and I really hope he doesn't share their birthday! I have a feeling he'll come between the 26th and the 3rd but that might be just wishful thinking.


----------



## jrowenj

I hope i give birth before christmas so i can have my son at christms holiday!


----------



## darkstar

Re storage, I saw an idea on Pinterest where someone had one of those long under bed storage plastic containers under the baby crib for extra storage. It was all neatly organised. I think I will use that idea for clothes baby doesnt fir into yet or something.

I went to get new tyres put on my car yesterday and the guy asked for my address and phone number and I couldnt remember! eventually I made up a cell number and remembered my street name but not the number. I told him I had preggo brain :-( embarrassing!

Had my gd test yesterday. It tasted like diet sprite. I have failed the one hour and passed the three hour with my other babies so will see...

Finally heard about antenatal classes which start in two weeks. We're only going because its been so many years since we had babies so we'll select which classes we go to, will skip the baby care ones etc since we've had a newborn before.

OH is getting all mushy as my bump grows, its very sweet. Now he keeps trying to wake him up by talking to him and holding his hands there for signs of movement to see if he did


----------



## duckytwins

Just got back from my GT test. Here's to hoping I passed! I told my dr about the itching problem and I was also tested for that Obstetric Cholestasis. 

I made another appointment for November 15, where I'll be scheduling my csection! He said about a week before my due date! That puts me in December! :shock:


----------



## brieri1

I keep asking Lilah when she's awake what day she plans on coming out, but all she does is kick or punch me. I'm not getting a c-section or being induced unless I absolutely, no other option or I lose my own life or my daughter's, have to do one of those options, so who knows when I'll go into labor naturally. My sister was induced with both kids before her due date in some form or another, and my mom had c-sections with both of us, although my sister was already ten days late and she was actually in the beginning of labor with me about 2 1/2 weeks before her due date. I can't even say for sure what month my baby girl will be born in! That's so exciting!


----------



## mellywelly

AJThomas said:


> I only pray Cayde isn't born on the 31st, I know 2 ppl born that day that really irk me and I really hope he doesn't share their birthday! I have a feeling he'll come between the 26th and the 3rd but that might be just wishful thinking.

And I'm hoping mine is born on the 31st! I think he or she will have some amazing birthdays when its older!


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> I hope i give birth before christmas so i can have my son at christms holiday!

It's unlikely I'd have mine that early anyway, but I'd really like to enjoy this Christmas with DS & our families before the baby arrives & then have the excitement of the baby to look forward to in Jan :)


----------



## AJThomas

You can have it Melly, my preferred date would actually be the 27th or my due date - the 3rd. No special reason, I just like 7s and 3s. 7 is my favorite number.


----------



## sassy_mom

I would like Chloe to come on her due date like DD did. People think it is funny when I tell them that because it is so rare. Especially for a first time mom to go on her due date too. People keep telling me I need to have her before January 1st so I can claim her on my taxes. :haha: Apparently they think I'm carrying a paycheck around. :haha:

I want her to cook as long as possible. I read an article in Parents magazine about how doctors use to consider full term starting at 37 weeks but they are changing it to 39 weeks now due to some new findings. It was an interesting article. Did any of you read it? 

https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/giving-birth/preparing-for-labor-fullterm-pregnancy-induction/

Here is the article if you are interested in reading it.


----------



## JCh

I think it's safe to assume full term a bit late since ur body may have conceived a bit later than you think or baby isn't quite ready... The last thing you'd want is for baby to be induced or c-sec sooner than they're actually full term... Gonna read this article, thanks!
Also have lots of people saying have the baby ON Jan 1st so that we can cash in on "freebies" and I've had a few say about the taxes..... We will see when HE wants to come...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol we always make it a joke about having her dec 31 st so we can put it on our taxes, but the reality is i hope she cooks as long as possible..i, not due to jan 18th so almost 4 weeks early is way too soon! They do plan to induce at 38-39 weeks tho which i am fine with! I have an odd feeling shell be here the first week of jan ...yay :)


----------



## duckytwins

I just cried for 45 minutes because I bought a prenatal cradle to help lift my belly up and get the pressure off some things and it doesn't fit! Nothing is ever easy it seems. Now I'm going to have to send it back and order a different size! Just when I thought I'd FINALLY be able to get some relief... NOPE! Not for me! :cry:


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh Ducky, I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

I joke that December would be great because I've met my out of pocket for the year on my insurance plus te tax break! But whenever he is ready he will make his appearance. I have a feeling they will want to induce me early due to size, ive been big since the beginning, and I would be ok with it as long as its not too early simply because my hip will welcome te relief. Of course I also joke that January 1st would be great because the world would celebrate your birthday every year!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Ducky! I'm so sorry!! Hopefully you can get a replacement quickly and get some relief! :hugs: 
I've seen those at Babies R Us. It seems like they would do wonders. Try and take it easy as much as you can to get a little relief! 

I just finished cutting out my burp cloths for Chloe! I made 8. I used 2 different patterns like I always do. Getting ready to sew them and then cut the fringe. I'll post pictures when I'm done. I think they are so cute! I would love to do some bibs. I really want to get some new towels for our house so I'm thinking of using the ones we have now for bibs. :)


----------



## snowangel187

Originally dr planned on inducing me at 39weeks which is Dec 26th, but I'm not sure if he plans to since so far she's been on the smaller side. :shrug: then when I was thinking she was breech I asked dh what day he'd pick for her to be born if I needed a csection. He wouldn't answer thinking I was worrying for nothing. So far she's head down so maybe I won't need to worry. Honestly I hope I don't make it to induction, i didn't mind being induced and tolerated labor well, I just want to be able to labor and progress at home without being strapped to a bed and if thing get out of hand there's a hospital less then a mile from my house. It's not the one I plan on delivering at, but if things progressed too quickly I would be all set. :haha:
Dh wants a 2012 baby, I would be happy with going on my due date 1/1/2013. :thumbup: the only reason I would want to go earlier is because my mom is coming mid December and will leave Jan 10th. So I'd want her to have a few extra days with baby before flying home. :shrug: ah I guess baby does what baby wants. ;)


----------



## mellywelly

So in the US does your tax year go Jan-dec?


----------



## La Mere

I was 8 days late with Rayven. So I am not sure whether to think early or late with this baby.


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> So in the US does your tax year go Jan-dec?

Yes. Baby would need to be born Dec 31 or earlier to claim.


----------



## duckytwins

My dr. just told me it goes 15 days into the new year to claim baby on your taxes for the previous year. :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> So in the US does your tax year go Jan-dec?
> 
> Yes. Baby would need to be born Dec 31 or earlier to claim.Click to expand...

Thanks for info snow. Ours is April -march


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> My dr. just told me it goes 15 days into the new year to claim baby on your taxes for the previous year. :shrug:

I've never heard that, but itd be worth calling a tax preparer to find out. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

I can't wait until we have everyone's names and addresses! Then we can start pairing people up! I'm getting really excited! *sorry for the randomness*


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm gonna be getting a c-section around 38.5 weeks to 39 weeks I was hoping more 38 weeks but I find this baby is small so I went to see my nurse today so we were looking at my weight and I'm actually smaller now then when I got pregnant I lost another 2 pounds she wanted me to see a nutritionist again but there's not much I can do I eat and I try to keep food down now I hope I pass my 2nd glucose test next Friday 

I was told if u out a flashlight to ur tummy baby will repaid to it I'm gonna try that tonight :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Ugh, all this tax talk has just reminded me that mine & DH's tax returns will be due at the same time as the baby. Guess we should just get it out of the way now :(


----------



## BlossomJ

Let us know what happens Kaiecee - I think we were going to do that when I was expecting DS, but then never actually did.

La Mere - Not random at all, I'm really looking forward to it! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Blossom
I will I can't wait but dh is using flashlight now lol that's why I hve to wait lol :)


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Blossom! :blush: I think it's neat how this whole Secret Santa thing is helping us to get to know each other even better!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I'm gonna be getting a c-section around 38.5 weeks to 39 weeks I was hoping more 38 weeks but I find this baby is small so I went to see my nurse today so we were looking at my weight and I'm actually smaller now then when I got pregnant I lost another 2 pounds she wanted me to see a nutritionist again but there's not much I can do I eat and I try to keep food down now I hope I pass my 2nd glucose test next Friday
> 
> I was told if u out a flashlight to ur tummy baby will repaid to it I'm gonna try that tonight :)

Can you drink a boost or two a day for the added calories?


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be getting a c-section around 38.5 weeks to 39 weeks I was hoping more 38 weeks but I find this baby is small so I went to see my nurse today so we were looking at my weight and I'm actually smaller now then when I got pregnant I lost another 2 pounds she wanted me to see a nutritionist again but there's not much I can do I eat and I try to keep food down now I hope I pass my 2nd glucose test next Friday
> 
> I was told if u out a flashlight to ur tummy baby will repaid to it I'm gonna try that tonight :)
> 
> Can you drink a boost or two a day for the added calories?Click to expand...

I have something like boost its from similac for pregnant woman but the problem is anything milk I get sick from most dairy products I've started drinking silk it's yucky but ill see if that helps


----------



## BlossomJ

Off to bed now. DH is still in the office 16 hrs after leaving for work this morning, poor thing.

Will see how you got on tomorrow Kaiecee :)


----------



## La Mere

Night, Blossom!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

duckytwins said:


> My dr. just told me it goes 15 days into the new year to claim baby on your taxes for the previous year. :shrug:

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! Hmmm i would double check to be sure.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be getting a c-section around 38.5 weeks to 39 weeks I was hoping more 38 weeks but I find this baby is small so I went to see my nurse today so we were looking at my weight and I'm actually smaller now then when I got pregnant I lost another 2 pounds she wanted me to see a nutritionist again but there's not much I can do I eat and I try to keep food down now I hope I pass my 2nd glucose test next Friday
> 
> I was told if u out a flashlight to ur tummy baby will repaid to it I'm gonna try that tonight :)
> 
> Can you drink a boost or two a day for the added calories?Click to expand...
> 
> I have something like boost its from similac for pregnant woman but the problem is anything milk I get sick from most dairy products I've started drinking silk it's yucky but ill see if that helpsClick to expand...


Hmm I thought they had a dairy free type. Oh I u don't mind the silk tho theres a Nestlé Carnation breakfast essentials (I think it's called) chocolate, vanilla or strawberry you can add to the milk. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Back from Dr! Everything went well. Drank the fruit punch juice and I gotta say it wasn't bad hahaha. I drank it like in a minute. 

Everything went well too at normal appt, I've only gained 9 lbs in my whole pregnancy. Didn't gain anything this month... weirdly enough. Only God knows how! 

MIL wanted me to be in the car for 14 hours when Im 30 weeks for baby shower. Dr made a no no face, and told me if I could cut that in half it would be best. And to stop every 2 hours to walk around. So... hubby is gonna go pick me up at Houston, instead of going all the way down to blanco after houston and having to come back to Dallas after that like she wanted, cutting the traveling by 7 hours!

And I'M STARTING TO GO EVERY 2 WEEKS! Craaaaaaaaazyyyy!!!!


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> I want her to cook as long as possible. I read an article in Parents magazine about how doctors use to consider full term starting at 37 weeks but they are changing it to 39 weeks now due to some new findings. It was an interesting article. Did any of you read it?
> 
> https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/giving-birth/preparing-for-labor-fullterm-pregnancy-induction/
> 
> Here is the article if you are interested in reading it.

I hope baby comes sometime in January (due the 4th)

I've also read many supporting articles that fullterm shouldn't be considered from 37 weeks. Babies born at 37 weeks have a much lower chance of becoming successful breastfeeders and a few other points of difference. So I'm all about keeping them in till at least 38.5 weeks. I've never posted an article because I don't want to upset those being induced or c-sectioned early. But it's better to have the knowledge out there then have every one doing their best to give birth at 37 weeks.


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee ... just pm'd you about secret santa!


----------



## snowangel187

I read a study that said the longer baby stays on the inside the smarter they are. :shrug:


----------



## Betheney

I've read ones like that too snow,

I was kind of annoyed my cousin was offered a sweep at 37 weeks from her midwife because she's fullterm, it seemed totally unnecessary to me. I hope all our babies stay in as long (but not too long) as possible.


----------



## els1022

Wow ladies I didn't get on for about two day and there were 40 pages to catch up on!! I don't even know where to start but I'll just say that I hope all is well with everyone and that you're all getting much needed rest!!

I'm getting nervous b/c both my pregnancies ended at 32 weeks. I want so badly to have a full term baby that I can nurse right after birth and take home with me...I'm taking it one step at a time. Got to get past 32 first!!


----------



## Lauren021406

Im hoping to go a little late! Im due Jan 2!


----------



## Betheney

els1022 said:


> Wow ladies I didn't get on for about two day and there were 40 pages to catch up on!! I don't even know where to start but I'll just say that I hope all is well with everyone and that you're all getting much needed rest!!
> 
> I'm getting nervous b/c both my pregnancies ended at 32 weeks. I want so badly to have a full term baby that I can nurse right after birth and take home with me...I'm taking it one step at a time. Got to get past 32 first!!

oh you poor thing! what a stress that must be.

No reasons were found for premature labour? Do you go on bedrest from 30 weeks or anything?

<3 <3 <3


----------



## duckytwins

I'm sure I missed it and could probably go back to find it, but what do we need everyone's addresses for? :blush:


----------



## Betheney

Secret santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oooh boy I meant to send my address. do i just inbox deedee??


----------



## Betheney

correct Nikki


----------



## ARuppe716

Ladies, my hip hurts so bad tonight!! Ugh... It's felt pretty good lately but today is not a good time. It hurts to even put weight on my leg and it's making my back hurt. Hopefully it feels better tomorrow... I can't stand when it gets like this. And my poor dh feels helpless :( Thanks for hearing me rant!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Ladies, my hip hurts so bad tonight!! Ugh... It's felt pretty good lately but today is not a good time. It hurts to even put weight on my leg and it's making my back hurt. Hopefully it feels better tomorrow... I can't stand when it gets like this. And my poor dh feels helpless :( Thanks for hearing me rant!!

Awww! Wish there was something I could do or recommend to help! I just hope you get better soon and I'll say a prayer! I know you've had hip problems before pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Ladies, my hip hurts so bad tonight!! Ugh... It's felt pretty good lately but today is not a good time. It hurts to even put weight on my leg and it's making my back hurt. Hopefully it feels better tomorrow... I can't stand when it gets like this. And my poor dh feels helpless :( Thanks for hearing me rant!!



I'm so sorry! Try and rest! It sounds just awful and I can only hope that you make it through the rest of the time relatively pain free. :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies... My surgeon has said I can't damage it further ( since its metal) but it won't be better until after baby is here. I've also put on a lot of weight and that does not help the situation.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Feel better aruppe!


----------



## Kaiecee

Feel better I hope u can get some type of relief soon :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, yay me and my ability to want to rip people's heads off because they piss me off so quickly. I'm so ready to be over this hormonal lapsus. Haha this time it was my aunt's husband hahahaha


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I want her to cook as long as possible. I read an article in Parents magazine about how doctors use to consider full term starting at 37 weeks but they are changing it to 39 weeks now due to some new findings. It was an interesting article. Did any of you read it?
> 
> https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/giving-birth/preparing-for-labor-fullterm-pregnancy-induction/
> 
> Here is the article if you are interested in reading it.
> 
> I hope baby comes sometime in January (due the 4th)
> 
> I've also read many supporting articles that fullterm shouldn't be considered from 37 weeks. Babies born at 37 weeks have a much lower chance of becoming successful breastfeeders and a few other points of difference. So I'm all about keeping them in till at least 38.5 weeks. I've never posted an article because I don't want to upset those being induced or c-sectioned early. But it's better to have the knowledge out there then have every one doing their best to give birth at 37 weeks.Click to expand...

I read all the research about the advantages of babies being left in until as close to the due date as possible as my consultant was considering a section/induction from around 34 weeks because DS was small. I would have had to have steroid injections to mature his lungs early & I was not comfortable with it. He was induced a week early, which was as soon as I wanted it really & was absolutely fine, so I'm glad we waited. He fed amazingly & has no issues.

If this one is small too, I'm putting my foot down & waiting unless they can identify a clear medical problem other that size (all babies in my family are small!).

I would say though, that my friend is a psychologist (PhD) & the smartest person I know, & she was born at 28 weeks, so although I have no doubt it's better to cook longer, if it's looking like anyone won't make it to term for some unavoidable reason, I wouldn't want them to panic over unnecessary extra things :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry, that last bit was in relation to Snow's post - I looked at a study which did support the intelligence thing, but I got so panicked about it & the other health implications with DS (I know that sounds silly) I just wanted to share about my friend x


----------



## els1022

Betheney said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> Wow ladies I didn't get on for about two day and there were 40 pages to catch up on!! I don't even know where to start but I'll just say that I hope all is well with everyone and that you're all getting much needed rest!!
> 
> I'm getting nervous b/c both my pregnancies ended at 32 weeks. I want so badly to have a full term baby that I can nurse right after birth and take home with me...I'm taking it one step at a time. Got to get past 32 first!!
> 
> oh you poor thing! what a stress that must be.
> 
> No reasons were found for premature labour? Do you go on bedrest from 30 weeks or anything?
> 
> <3 <3 <3Click to expand...

Nope, with Kylie it was a placental abruption. She was born via emergency c-section. Next was my twin pregnancy which I went into labor at 32 weeks. Everything was fine until then. They were 5 1/2 lbs each so I think my uterus thought it was time


----------



## els1022

And no Betheney, neither of those are indications to do anything different for this pregnancy so I'm not going on bedrest. However, my OB said to be prepared to do so at the first sign of any trouble!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable every time I stand or walk. Its not painful just uncomfortable, like a very heavy feeling just above my foo. Anyone else having this sensation? I presume it's normal although I didn't have this with ds.


----------



## BlossomJ

els1022 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> Wow ladies I didn't get on for about two day and there were 40 pages to catch up on!! I don't even know where to start but I'll just say that I hope all is well with everyone and that you're all getting much needed rest!!
> 
> I'm getting nervous b/c both my pregnancies ended at 32 weeks. I want so badly to have a full term baby that I can nurse right after birth and take home with me...I'm taking it one step at a time. Got to get past 32 first!!
> 
> O
> 
> oh you poor thing! what a stress that must be.
> 
> No reasons were found for premature labour? Do you go on bedrest from 30 weeks or anything?
> 
> <3 <3 <3Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, with Kylie it was a placental abruption. She was born via emergency c-section. Next was my twin pregnancy which I went into labor at 32 weeks. Everything was fine until then. They were 5 1/2 lbs each so I think my uterus thought it was timeClick to expand...

Wow! I think my uterus would decide enough was enough if it was carrying 11lbs of baby! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable every time I stand or walk. Its not painful just uncomfortable, like a very heavy feeling just above my foo. Anyone else having this sensation? I presume it's normal although I didn't have this with ds.

Funny you should mention this. I don't have it, but my friend is due to have her second child in 3 weeks & she said she's had that feeling for a while, except now it's stronger & feels heavy right down into the tops of her legs as well. Her baby is very low.

The midwife checked her & she is fine & apparently it often happens with second/third/fourth time mums. Obviously get checked out if you're worried though as there's a chance it could be something else.


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable every time I stand or walk. Its not painful just uncomfortable, like a very heavy feeling just above my foo. Anyone else having this sensation? I presume it's normal although I didn't have this with ds.

It feels very heavy and uncomfortable. I'm always lifting up on the bottom of my belly to remove pressure.


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks ladies... My surgeon has said I can't damage it further ( since its metal) but it won't be better until after baby is here. I've also put on a lot of weight and that does not help the situation.

I don't know the whole hip situation but is it something massage therapy would help? :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

I had my hip replaced 3 years ago... A lot of the pain is the stress on the joint itself do not sure how much massage would do. I use to have it regularly prior to the replacement to help with muscle problems that were happening. I had one leg longer than the other which created a lot of unbalance and issues and the massage helped counter the pain. I have my support belt on and my beating pad in an effort to cut down the pain today. I also slept the majority of the night on my back ( not intentionally) but that seems to help too having it stretched out.

Anyone else starting to feel tired of being pregnant? I'm a hormonal mess this morning and already had a good cry. The hip stresses me out but I'm also starting to feel worn out. It's hard just getting out of bed and I feel less able at work to do physical things. I'm a stubborn person who does not like admitting I need help but I have to start backing off things and am going to talk to my manager today about delegating out some of my tasks. 11 and a half weeks seems so soon to get everything done but seems so long for my body to keep growing!!


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable every time I stand or walk. Its not painful just uncomfortable, like a very heavy feeling just above my foo. Anyone else having this sensation? I presume it's normal although I didn't have this with ds.
> 
> It feels very heavy and uncomfortable. I'm always lifting up on the bottom of my belly to remove pressure.Click to expand...

This must be the same thing as when I sit down the pressure goes


----------



## Betheney

I got really hormonal this evening, we were on the way to a football game and I put Eva on the ground so she could walk, DH walked straight into the back of her because he wasn't watching where he was going and she flew forward and skinned her knees I bent over to give her a big cuddle and started kissing her cheek and he said "I thought you had her!" Then picked her up and walked off and didn't look back to see where I was for like 100metres. I felt like he was blaming me for the fact he knocked her over. I was so upset that he was being a dick enough to blame me. I think it was that knee jerk reaction that when something wrong happens you instantly can see how it couldn't of been your fault and the defenses go up. But I was so hormonal and angry that I struggled with every part of myself to not burst into tears


----------



## brieri1

I can't believe I'm 29 weeks! I can't believe my little girl is somewhere around three pounds and seventeen inches long! Where did my little seedling go?


----------



## Lauren021406

i feel so short of breath..i wonder if he is pressing on my lungs!


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- I'm so sorry!! I think it's hard sometimes deciding if our reactions are rational or baby induced. I got upset with dh last night and bit my tongue bc I thought I was being silly but it made me angrier!! Hope you're feeling better and little Eva's knees are ok!!


----------



## Lilahbear

ARuppe716 said:


> I had my hip replaced 3 years ago... A lot of the pain is the stress on the joint itself do not sure how much massage would do. I use to have it regularly prior to the replacement to help with muscle problems that were happening. I had one leg longer than the other which created a lot of unbalance and issues and the massage helped counter the pain. I have my support belt on and my beating pad in an effort to cut down the pain today. I also slept the majority of the night on my back ( not intentionally) but that seems to help too having it stretched out.
> 
> Anyone else starting to feel tired of being pregnant? I'm a hormonal mess this morning and already had a good cry. The hip stresses me out but I'm also starting to feel worn out. It's hard just getting out of bed and I feel less able at work to do physical things. I'm a stubborn person who does not like admitting I need help but I have to start backing off things and am going to talk to my manager today about delegating out some of my tasks. 11 and a half weeks seems so soon to get everything done but seems so long for my body to keep growing!!

Yes, me. I am getting really uncomfortable and all my energy has gone in the last week. I am used to running around and carrying heavy documents (i'm an archivist) and I hate having to ask people for help with the physical stuff. I really feel like my body is suddenly telling me to slow down, but there is still so much to do.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- I'm sorry, hun. I hope Eva is okay. I know it's hard to gauge how to react right now, but I think your DH should have been paying a little better to where he was going and what was going on around him. :hugs: Really hope you and Eva are doing better.

:happydance: I'm 28 weeks today!!!! OMG, can't believe there's only 84 more days till I get to meet my new LO and get to introduce my Rayven to her little brother/sister!!! On a Secret Santa note, I was pleasantly surprised to see 3 more ladies had been added to the list! Yay! It's all coming together very nicely!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Phew! Lots of catching up to do! I am visiting my parents and getting appropriately spoiled my by mom and haven't had a lot of time to catch up with BnB. :)

My GTT and 27 weeks appointment was Wednesday. The drink was awful - LemonLime - and I actively gagged for 10 minutes after I chugged it. Haven't heard from OB's office so I am hoping no news = good news. And I have officially started every two week appointments, too! My BP was slightly elevated when I went into my appointment 140/80 something, but I asked the nurse to let me sit for a few minutes and recheck it and when she did it was 122/78. And my urine was free of glucose and protein! :)

I asked my doctor a couple of the questions we've been asking here:

Is 27 weeks the 3rd tri? YES!

Fetal Kick Counts? He said doing these was not a necessity despite what you read in books and online. He also noted the stress it can cause moms-to-be to be obsessing over movements all day long. If I perceive a dramatic decrease in activity I am supposed to lay on my left side in a dark quiet room and record kick/movements. He said that EVERY movement counts as an individual movement, even if it's 5 rapid taps in a row that counts as 5 movements. 10 movements in 2 hrs.

Am I still on pelvic rest since I've had no bleeding since my scare a few weeks ago? Yep. He told me to tell my DH to "cool his jets." HAHAHAHA!


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> Betheney- I'm sorry, hun. I hope Eva is okay. I know it's hard to gauge how to react right now, but I think your DH should have been paying a little better to where he was going and what was going on around him. :hugs: Really hope you and Eva are doing better.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 28 weeks today!!!! OMG, can't believe there's only 84 more days till I get to meet my new LO and get to introduce my Rayven to her little brother/sister!!! On a Secret Santa note, I was pleasantly surprised to see 3 more ladies had been added to the list! Yay! It's all coming together very nicely!!!

Did we decide if we're doing cards only or are we doing gifts as well? I never quite followed?


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't clean or do the same thing too long or I get a sore back and do feel good but with my other boys I was much bigger always had to hold bottom of tummy for relief but not this one when I get bh that's when it becomes uncomfortable and I just want to lie down 

Hope everyone is doing good today :) 

3rd tri for me tomorrow !!!!! Can't wait !!!!


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Betheney- I'm sorry, hun. I hope Eva is okay. I know it's hard to gauge how to react right now, but I think your DH should have been paying a little better to where he was going and what was going on around him. :hugs: Really hope you and Eva are doing better.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 28 weeks today!!!! OMG, can't believe there's only 84 more days till I get to meet my new LO and get to introduce my Rayven to her little brother/sister!!! On a Secret Santa note, I was pleasantly surprised to see 3 more ladies had been added to the list! Yay! It's all coming together very nicely!!!
> 
> Did we decide if we're doing cards only or are we doing gifts as well? I never quite followed?Click to expand...

We are doing card for sure, but it is up to the individual whether they want to send a gift along as well. It's up to you if you can afford a gift as well or not.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies,
Will be catching up on the thread over the weekend and all the secret santa bits. Hope everyone is well.

Some pics I promised ...

29 week bump + shower invitation x
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5









Baby Shower.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soniamillie01

And another ...
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AJThomas

Eeep I need to send my address to you ladies, I keep forgetting to do that. Have my midwife appt today, hope I'm not there the whole day *sigh*

Lauren I have the same breathing issues u do, it's been my most constant symptom so far,and it is so freaking annoying! It's the main reason I toss and turn at night as I just can't seem to find a position that allows me to breathe freely.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was remembering about yesterday. And Dr told me he didn't think my tummy was going to pop out any further, because he says I have a long torso and baby has enough space to be in. LOL Thinking back I just thought it was a nice diplomatic way of saying I was a chubby mom with enough tummy space hahahaha He wouldn't of offended me if he had said that hahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Will be catching up on the thread over the weekend and all the secret santa bits. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Some pics I promised ...
> 
> 29 week bump + shower invitation x

Lovely as always !! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Hee hee, that was very nice of him, DeeDee. I think I just have small babies, lol. My belly still isn't sticking out all that much, or so I feel. I still feel bigger than I was with Rayven though. :shrug:

Sonia- You look fabulous! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable every time I stand or walk. Its not painful just uncomfortable, like a very heavy feeling just above my foo. Anyone else having this sensation? I presume it's normal although I didn't have this with ds.
> 
> It feels very heavy and uncomfortable. I'm always lifting up on the bottom of my belly to remove pressure.Click to expand...
> 
> This must be the same thing as when I sit down the pressure goesClick to expand...

I always have to sit down or even lay down sometimes to get relief. Tho I'm not even suppose to be up. :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> Phew! Lots of catching up to do! I am visiting my parents and getting appropriately spoiled my by mom and haven't had a lot of time to catch up with BnB. :)
> 
> My GTT and 27 weeks appointment was Wednesday. The drink was awful - LemonLime - and I actively gagged for 10 minutes after I chugged it. Haven't heard from OB's office so I am hoping no news = good news. And I have officially started every two week appointments, too! My BP was slightly elevated when I went into my appointment 140/80 something, but I asked the nurse to let me sit for a few minutes and recheck it and when she did it was 122/78. And my urine was free of glucose and protein! :)
> 
> I asked my doctor a couple of the questions we've been asking here:
> 
> Is 27 weeks the 3rd tri? YES!
> 
> Fetal Kick Counts? He said doing these was not a necessity despite what you read in books and online. He also noted the stress it can cause moms-to-be to be obsessing over movements all day long. If I perceive a dramatic decrease in activity I am supposed to lay on my left side in a dark quiet room and record kick/movements. He said that EVERY movement counts as an individual movement, even if it's 5 rapid taps in a row that counts as 5 movements. 10 movements in 2 hrs.
> 
> Am I still on pelvic rest since I've had no bleeding since my scare a few weeks ago? Yep. He told me to tell my DH to "cool his jets." HAHAHAHA!



Ya dh isn't as impressed with the pelvic rest. :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

I've come up with a few name ideas over the past couple days. Haven't shared them with hubby because he's been feeling kinda crappy for the past few days and I want him to feel better before I drop all these on him and I want a real reaction, not a sicky reaction. :haha:

Here are the boys names:
Samuel Vaughan
Rowan Layne
Gabriel Elijah
Bredan Lemuel 

And the girls:
Anya Elizabeth
Heather Renae
Celesta Madison
Renae Aurora

What do you girls think?


----------



## Kaiecee

La mere 
Love ur picks so original :)


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> I've come up with a few name ideas over the past couple days. Haven't shared them with hubby because he's been feeling kinda crappy for the past few days and I want him to feel better before I drop all these on him and I want a real reaction, not a sicky reaction. :haha:
> 
> Here are the boys names:
> Samuel Vaughan
> Rowan Layne
> Gabriel Elijah
> Bredan Lemuel
> 
> And the girls:
> Anya Elizabeth
> Heather Renae
> Celesta Madison
> Renae Aurora
> 
> What do you girls think?

I really like Samuel Vaughan & Gabriel Elijah.

Anya is one we're considering for our girl, so obviously that's my favourite from the girls list :)


----------



## snowangel187

Anya and Gabriel are my favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Really nice choices though La Mere. There's only one on each list that I personally wouldn't choose, but I'm not going to say which as if you love them I don't want to put you off! :)


----------



## La Mere

Thank you, Kaiecee! I try to be original but without being too far out there! :haha:


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I've come up with a few name ideas over the past couple days. Haven't shared them with hubby because he's been feeling kinda crappy for the past few days and I want him to feel better before I drop all these on him and I want a real reaction, not a sicky reaction. :haha:
> 
> Here are the boys names:
> Samuel Vaughan
> Rowan Layne
> Gabriel Elijah
> Bredan Lemuel
> 
> And the girls:
> Anya Elizabeth
> Heather Renae
> Celesta Madison
> Renae Aurora
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> I really like Samuel Vaughan & Gabriel Elijah.
> 
> Anya is one we're considering for our girl, so obviously that's my favourite from the girls list :)Click to expand...

Haha those two are my favorites on the boys list!! I really like Anya as my Mom's name is Anna. Kinda the same but different enough for her to have her own name, you know?



snowangel187 said:


> Anya and Gabriel are my favorites. :thumbup:

Thanks, Snow. Those are two of my favorites too!



BlossomJ said:


> Really nice choices though La Mere. There's only one on each list that I personally wouldn't choose, but I'm not going to say which as if you love them I don't want to put you off! :)

:haha: I'm trying not to be too in love with names until hubby says yay or nay. :haha: Never figured he'd be so dang picky!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Was he picky when you decided on Rayven?

The problem I have with my DH is that he really won't think that much about names until we see the baby, so we have a short list which we both quite like, but I know as soon as the baby arrives he'll have stronger opinions (& I'll be too tired to think about it then!) Grrrr!


----------



## BlossomJ

I think it's lovely to use your mothers name as inspiration, but to make it unique to her too :)


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Was he picky when you decided on Rayven?
> 
> The problem I have with my DH is that he really won't think that much about names until we see the baby, so we have a short list which we both quite like, but I know as soon as the baby arrives he'll have stronger opinions (& I'll be too tired to think about it then!) Grrrr!

We didn't decide on a name until after she was born and the nurse asked what the baby's name was. :haha: I kinda just blurted out "Rayven Michelle" :haha: Poor hubby didn't even get a chance to say anything. So we've kinda made a deal he gets to pick the name this time, but I'm the one coming up with all the names!!! :dohh: If I hadn't blurted out Rayven Michelle, her name probably would have been Renae Michelle. Renae is my middle name and my hubby has always loved that name and wanted to name his first daughter Renae, so I feel kinda bad for taking that away from him.:cry:


----------



## BlossomJ

Renae would be my second pick on the girls list. I love it too.

I don't know whether to share our names? I worry that people will hate them, but if you leave it until after the birth, people get to know the baby as that name & somehow it just starts to fit them. Plus they never tell you they hate a name when it's official!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Grr, Drs office just called. I need to go to do the 4 hour test on monday morning. Grrrr that sucks real bad! I have to be there at 8... and stay around for 4 stinky hours! She explained something about it being 145 for normal, and I'm at 141...


----------



## BlossomJ

That's a pain Deedee. Hope you pass this one.

What triggers getting the test? I've had my blood sugar tested just from fasting for 20hrs, then getting a blood draw, but no one has mentioned going through what you girls have been doing with the drink thing. I didn't do it with DS either.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird I find a lot are failing the first test I've never seen that before I never had a problem with my other two and next Friday I'm doing the 3 hour test which I thought was weird so on top of that I have to follow a strick diet 3 days prior to the test :(


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Renae would be my second pick on the girls list. I love it too.
> 
> I don't know whether to share our names? I worry that people will hate them, but if you leave it until after the birth, people get to know the baby as that name & somehow it just starts to fit them. Plus they never tell you they hate a name when it's official!

I know what you mean, Blossom. But I figure, it's my child not theirs and if I like/love their name it doesn't matter to me if someone else doesn't like/hates it.


----------



## La Mere

I'm sorry, DeeDee! :hugs: That really sucks!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

She only told me not to eat anything after 10 pm the night before and to be there at 8, and that it would take up to 4 hours. Grrr. I'm just... blah, probably going to have to get a cab to come back home. 

I'm starting to wish I didn't have the baby shower the weekend I do. Having mother in law coming over here so close to all the noise is something I don't want... and have to explain to her what's going on grrr!


----------



## La Mere

:hugs: I am sorry this is such a pain for you, hun. And then your MIL on top it it. :nope: not very fun at all.. Why does she have to be such a condescending busybody?


----------



## BlossomJ

OK, here are our names:

Elsie Wren
Kay Melody
Ivy Louisa
Anya Merryn
Louisa Caitlin

Let me know your favourite one/s :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Elsie or Anya are really pretty but they are all
Good but those are my favorites :)


----------



## La Mere

I really like Anya, of course. But I also really like Ivy. They are all very pretty though, Blossom. :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

It's so hard, there were other names we really liked then went off them. I think that's our final list until we meet the baby, but it could change some more!

Had it been a boy, we were all sorted! We would have gone with Elliot!


----------



## La Mere

Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:

Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:

It's hard enough getting DH to think about one set of names, let alone two! That would never happen :rofl:


----------



## BlossomJ

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...

Men! Grrrr!


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...

I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> It's hard enough getting DH to think about one set of names, let alone two! That would never happen :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I do most of the looking and thinking and hubby usually just says yay or nay. :shrug: Men, huh? :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

It's exactly the same with us La Mere - I make the list & he crosses things off :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

:haha: I wonder how many husbands put as much effort as we do into finding names for our babies? :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm sure there are some, but as much as I'd love him to be a bit more interested, I'm glad he's not really opinionated & dead set on names I hate :)

My friend's hubby really wants to call their daughter Alabama, which she hates!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, I agree. I am sure there are some, but I bet that causes more conflict. OH NO! I would never agree to naming my daughter "Alabama"! Just.. NO! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

She picked the name pretty much he's in a much better mood made me much and breakfast and wants to start gate shopping so we can start training the dog so I'm happy he's thinking with his head now :)


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee did u try the flashlight trick?


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:Click to expand...


I agree!! He says that he will find out and I don't have to know. And I'm like there's no way you could keep quiet. Somebody would slip and I'd be pissed. :growlmad:


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Kaiecee did u try the flashlight trick?

I tried it with a smaller flashlight and I didn't seem to do anything but later or tonight I'm gonna try with dh's bigger and stronger light :)


----------



## Poppy84

U have some lovely names!!!!! I like renae aurora but I'm biased cos we r having aurora lily for our girls name. We think we r going with Joseph (joey) for a boy but havnt decided on middle name yet


----------



## ARuppe716

I had the opposite problem... Dh was very opinionated and we had both a girl and boy name picked out. The girl name is on the back burner for the next one!! 

I haven't heard yet from my glucose test. I called today to double check bc was told they would have contacted me by now if I failed but haven't heard back yet. I'm trying to not feel relieved yet but the tech seemed pretty confident I would be told by now.


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!! He says that he will find out and I don't have to know. And I'm like there's no way you could keep quiet. Somebody would slip and I'd be pissed. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Right, there is no way that would work for very long! Still a bit unfair too, isn't it?



Poppy84 said:


> U have some lovely names!!!!! I like renae aurora but I'm biased cos we r having aurora lily for our girls name. We think we r going with Joseph (joey) for a boy but havnt decided on middle name yet

Thank you, Poppy! I love Aurora Lily, it's very lovely! I like Joseph too, what are your ideas for middle names? If you don't mind sharing of course.


----------



## La Mere

ARuppe716 said:


> I had the opposite problem... Dh was very opinionated and we had both a girl and boy name picked out. The girl name is on the back burner for the next one!!
> 
> I haven't heard yet from my glucose test. I called today to double check bc was told they would have contacted me by now if I failed but haven't heard back yet. I'm trying to not feel relieved yet but the tech seemed pretty confident I would be told by now.

I would love to have names picked out already, lol. It'd be one less thing I have to do to get ready for LO's arrival!

:hugs: It's like the old adage, ARuppe! No news is good news! I hope it stays that way!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I need an outfit for my baby shower!!! Eeeek!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> She picked the name pretty much he's in a much better mood made me much and breakfast and wants to start gate shopping so we can start training the dog so I'm happy he's thinking with his head now :)

That's great, I'm so glad he's come around! :)


----------



## Poppy84

La Mere said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!! He says that he will find out and I don't have to know. And I'm like there's no way you could keep quiet. Somebody would slip and I'd be pissed. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Right, there is no way that would work for very long! Still a bit unfair too, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> U have some lovely names!!!!! I like renae aurora but I'm biased cos we r having aurora lily for our girls name. We think we r going with Joseph (joey) for a boy but havnt decided on middle name yetClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Poppy! I love Aurora Lily, it's very lovely! I like Joseph too, what are your ideas for middle names? If you don't mind sharing of course.Click to expand...

Thanku

We havnt thought of any middle names yet. Took us long enough to come up with Joseph. Im a teacher and I've been put off a lot of boys names due to naughty boys at school.


----------



## La Mere

Jaime-Me too! When is your shower? Mine's gonna be on the 13th.

Kaiecee- Glad to hear he's finally coming to his senses!!


----------



## jrowenj

Mine is nov 3rd!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> Oh, I agree. I am sure there are some, but I bet that causes more conflict. OH NO! I would never agree to naming my daughter "Alabama"! Just.. NO! :haha:

The only problem is that she chose DD1's name on the condition that he got the final say for their second child :haha: :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Poppy84 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!! He says that he will find out and I don't have to know. And I'm like there's no way you could keep quiet. Somebody would slip and I'd be pissed. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Right, there is no way that would work for very long! Still a bit unfair too, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> U have some lovely names!!!!! I like renae aurora but I'm biased cos we r having aurora lily for our girls name. We think we r going with Joseph (joey) for a boy but havnt decided on middle name yetClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Poppy! I love Aurora Lily, it's very lovely! I like Joseph too, what are your ideas for middle names? If you don't mind sharing of course.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanku
> 
> We havnt thought of any middle names yet. Took us long enough to come up with Joseph. Im a teacher and I've been put off a lot of boys names due to naughty boys at school.Click to expand...

You're welcome! I understand that, I just spend hours on sites looking at names and saying them to see how they sound together. I've had to throw out some names I really like, because I can't find names that go with them. I bet that would have a big effect on choosing a name for your baby. I always wanted to be a teacher, the closest I'm ever gonna get is home schooling my own kids. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Mine is nov 3rd!!!

Gonna go by so fast! Mine was gonna be on the 8th but it didn't work for one of the girls who was helping plan it. Do you have any ideas for an outfit? Since it's getting cooler here faster and it's gonna be in the evening, I was thinking about this white dress I have with a dark red shawl type thing my Oma gave me a few years ago. I will have to take pics so y'all can tell me what you think of it.



BlossomJ said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. I am sure there are some, but I bet that causes more conflict. OH NO! I would never agree to naming my daughter "Alabama"! Just.. NO! :haha:
> 
> The only problem is that she chose DD1's name on the condition that he got the final say for their second child :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh boy, that is a problem! I feel bad for her. Put herself in quite a pickle didn't she? :rofl:


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> I need an outfit for my baby shower!!! Eeeek!

I just found one yest for my shower!! I really wanted a dress but couldnt find one I liked, so I bought 3 tops to go with leggins and ill decide the day of lol!!


As for the name convo I am pretty sure his name will be Andrew!


----------



## jrowenj

La mere its getting cold here too so i have no clue what to wear! Gonna hit the stores next week. Yes post a pic!


----------



## ARuppe716

I finally found a dress... It was quite an ordeal!! Haha... It's hard finding something pretty that fits my bump plus I wanted sleeves to hide my upper arms! I ended up ordering from the UK from a site called picchumaternity.com
It was a little pricier but had everything I wanted in a color I liked and in a good size! Plus I ordered on Wednesday and it's due to arrive today!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I need an outfit for my baby shower!!! Eeeek!
> 
> I just found one yest for my shower!! I really wanted a dress but couldnt find one I liked, so I bought 3 tops to go with leggins and ill decide the day of lol!!
> 
> 
> As for the name convo I am pretty sure his name will be Andrew!Click to expand...

Aw, that's my little brother's name & we'te really close, so I think it's lovely!


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe716 said:


> I finally found a dress... It was quite an ordeal!! Haha... It's hard finding something pretty that fits my bump plus I wanted sleeves to hide my upper arms! I ended up ordering from the UK from a site called picchumaternity.com
> It was a little pricier but had everything I wanted in a color I liked and in a good size! Plus I ordered on Wednesday and it's due to arrive today!!

I got a dress from picchu when I was pregnant with DS & wore it to a couple of weddings. It was lovely! What is this one like?


----------



## ARuppe716

It's the butterfly sleeve one... I can post a picture later! I got it in navy and my mom is buying me a really pretty sash from etsy to use in place of the belt. It has teal, navy, and grey flowers on it :)


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe716 said:


> It's the butterfly sleeve one... I can post a picture later! I got it in navy and my mom is buying me a really pretty sash from etsy to use in place of the belt. It has teal, navy, and grey flowers on it :)

Sounds really nice, can't wait to see :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo!! Just got a call from the doctors and all my bloodwork came back normal :) but I'll be thinking of all you ladies who have to go back because I was dreading that. I'm sure well have more good news!


----------



## La Mere

Okay, ladies! I got a bunch of pics for you! :haha:

First up are the pics of what I am thinking of wearing to my shower.

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-19133213_zps14cb337b.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-19133601_zpsb6519958.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-19133723_zps3a33400d.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!! He says that he will find out and I don't have to know. And I'm like there's no way you could keep quiet. Somebody would slip and I'd be pissed. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Would they let you do that? Over here both parents have to agree they want to know or they won't tell you.


----------



## Lillian33

Evening/morning ladies!!

Great news aruppe!!! anxiously awaiting my results on Tuesday!

La Mere, love the colour of the top, you'll look lovely for your shower :thumbup: also, my picks for your name are rowan for a boy or Celesta or Anya for a girl, all beautiful!

Blossom, I think Ivy is beautiful :)

Sonia, looking great, that bump is gorgeous!

Deedee, good luck with your test, seems a lot of us are having the test/waiting on results - aarrgghh!

I am officially old today ha ha only joking! It's my 30th birthday today so my OH is taking me over to an amazing NZ wine region (unfortunately not for the wine, more for the weather and scenery!) for a romantic dinner tonight and a chance for me to get dressed up. Cant wait!!

Big :hugs: and xxx's


----------



## La Mere

And now, bump pics!!! Please excuse the "nakedness" in the last pic. I just wanted to compare covered vs. uncovered. :haha:

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-19133813_zps2ca67d18.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-19133832_zps8421b325.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-19133413_zps019afdb3.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> It's exactly the same with us La Mere - I make the list & he crosses things off :rofl:

Same here too :haha: we've not said anything about names for a couple of months but suppose we will have to battle it out soon! 

I'm really liking Winny for a girl but dh absolutely hates it. I also thought about Alice after my grandmother but the Alice song puts me off! My fil joked we should call her after his mum, Elsie. He was only joking but I quite like that too!


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> Evening/morning ladies!!
> 
> Great news aruppe!!! anxiously awaiting my results on Tuesday!
> 
> La Mere, love the colour of the top, you'll look lovely for your shower :thumbup: also, my picks for your name are rowan for a boy or Celesta or Anya for a girl, all beautiful!
> 
> Blossom, I think Ivy is beautiful :)
> 
> Sonia, looking great, that bump is gorgeous!
> 
> Deedee, good luck with your test, seems a lot of us are having the test/waiting on results - aarrgghh!
> 
> I am officially old today ha ha only joking! It's my 30th birthday today so my OH is taking me over to an amazing NZ wine region (unfortunately not for the wine, more for the weather and scenery!) for a romantic dinner tonight and a chance for me to get dressed up. Cant wait!!
> 
> Big :hugs: and xxx's

Thank you, Lillian!!! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :cake: hope you have a great one!!!


<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

ARuppe- That's great news, hun! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Happy 30th !!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

It's all downhill now, you are officially an old lady lol :jo:


----------



## Lillian33

Ha ha thanks Melly, that's what I thought ha ha!!

Thanks LaMere!


----------



## La Mere

You're most welcome, Lillian!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy bday!!!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

My appt went well, baby is head down as I thought and the midwife showed me where his head was and made me feel it. 

Not feeling so great today tho, think I'm coming down with a bug, my throat hurts and I feel a bit chilled like I have a slight fever. Gonna try and get some sleep and hope it gets better instead of worse.


----------



## Kaiecee

It making me feel old ill be 32 in dec lol 

La mere
Love ur belly pick u say ur tiny but for ur size I think u have a perfect size belly :)


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> My appt went well, baby is head down as I thought and the midwife showed me where his head was and made me feel it.
> 
> Not feeling so great today tho, think I'm coming down with a bug, my throat hurts and I feel a bit chilled like I have a slight fever. Gonna try and get some sleep and hope it gets better instead of worse.

That's good your appt. went well. I remember my midwife with Rayven having me feeling what body part was what. Very useful :haha: I am sorry that you aren't feeling to well. Try to get some rest and I hope you feel better soon.



Kaiecee said:


> It making me feel old ill be 32 in dec lol
> 
> La mere
> Love ur belly pick u say ur tiny but for ur size I think u have a perfect size belly :)

Thank you, Kaiecee. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Happy Birthday!!!! :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Happy birthday!!


----------



## jellybeans

happy birthday :)


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday Lillian! Have a great time!


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Mine is nov 3rd!!!

Mine, too!!! I can't wait but am nervous for it. I sure hope I get the essentials.


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Elliot! Hubby isn't too crazy about it though :shrug: I think that is the hardest part of being team yellow.. It's so much harder deciding on a name :haha:
> 
> Dh refused to even discuss names until we knew gender. And my brother is doing the same to his girlfriend right now. They find out next week. I would like to stay team yellow next time but dh is doesn't agree with that at all. :growlmad: I am half tempted to tell the technician to say baby didnt cooperate. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is fair, Snow. Of course, it is a lot easier when you both agree to be team yellow. But you're the one who is carrying the baby and if you want a surprise, you should be able to get it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!! He says that he will find out and I don't have to know. And I'm like there's no way you could keep quiet. Somebody would slip and I'd be pissed. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Would they let you do that? Over here both parents have to agree they want to know or they won't tell you.Click to expand...

I think if I said I didn't want to know the gender they couldn't tell. Because technically I'm the patient. But I don't want want to deal with the tantrum dh would throw. :haha:


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies :hugs: hope you all have lovely weekends too xxxx


----------



## DittyByrd

Pregnancy has made me have the most vivid dreams. Some of them are awesome, especially the BDing dreams since I've been on pelvic rest. :blush: Unfortunately, those vivid dreams go the other way when I have a nightmare. 

Dreamed last night that I saw my husband kissing another woman. I told him he just threw everything away and then I beat the crap out of the girl. It was so real that I woke up with the emotions of the dream and couldn't shake them all morning. Of course, I am out of town right now and I started getting really panicky. I called DH and he calmed me down.

Crazy dreams, anyone?


----------



## Betheney

We arent set in concrete about names but it looks like

Girls - Quinn

Boys - Remy

Lillian - happy birthday lovey!!!!!

Snow - your hubby is being selfish. If he wanted to know the sex and you don't then he should compromise and find out for one pregnancy but not the other. I hope you stick to your guns next time around.


----------



## Lauren021406

DittyByrd said:


> Pregnancy has made me have the most vivid dreams. Some of them are awesome, especially the BDing dreams since I've been on pelvic rest. :blush: Unfortunately, those vivid dreams go the other way when I have a nightmare.
> 
> Dreamed last night that I saw my husband kissing another woman. I told him he just threw everything away and then I beat the crap out of the girl. It was so real that I woke up with the emotions of the dream and couldn't shake them all morning. Of course, I am out of town right now and I started getting really panicky. I called DH and he calmed me down.
> 
> Crazy dreams, anyone?

I have had such crazy dreams!! Some are so realistic that I really think they happened or I did something.


----------



## brieri1

Happy birthday!

Ladies, I'm so upset with my body today. I'm just too big and clumsy and my brain is long gone. I started some beef stew for dinner, and instead of putting just the meat in, I decided to not open the package of meat and just throw the whole thing in, plastic, styrofoam and all. Its not even the first time today I've done something like that.:dohh:


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> We arent set in concrete about names but it looks like
> 
> Girls - Quinn
> 
> Boys - Remy
> 
> Lillian - happy birthday lovey!!!!!
> 
> Snow - your hubby is being selfish. If he wanted to know the sex and you don't then he should compromise and find out for one pregnancy but not the other. I hope you stick to your guns next time around.

I certainly agree about him being selfish. :haha: with my first pregnancy I wanted to be team yellow. I mean after all I'm the one doing the pushing and wanted the added motivation. But he wanted to know. I found out without him knowing as a Christmas gift. I found out on Christmad Eve. So that was the big Christmas gift. And when I shared he was pissed! He was mad I went without him blah blah. Tho honestly he hadn't gone to any of my other appts and I didn't think he would have gone anyways. 
So this pregnancy his attitude was you screwed me out of finding out at the ultrasound and that's not fair blah blah. Because I again wanted to be team yellow. So anyways I did agree to find out this time but it was more for dd as I wanted to prepare her etc. BUT I won't be so easily convinced next time around! He's found out the gender twice I think I have the right especially since I'm doing all the hard work!! He's also against water birth when I brought up I'd like to look into it. :growlmad:


----------



## La Mere

Wow, he's being kind of a.. Hmm, whats the word? :haha: You have every right to not find out and you have every right to have the baby how YOU want. I will say water birth is a great way to deal with labor pains. I think it helped me a little too much as I just exhausted myself and had to be transfered to the hospital.

Betheney, I love both those names. Though I would probably switch them around. :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Happy birthday!!


----------



## La Mere

Snow, sorry if I upset you. I didn't mean it to. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lillian 
Happy birthday 

Also about the dreams I've had dream about dh and another woman and I wake up the same way in a panick and I give him evil looks all morning lol but there are the good ones too but defiantly more dreaming happening I wonder if that's why I'm more tired some mornings :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney
Love ur names :)


----------



## La Mere

Sounds like hubby is home. I will talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow! have a good night/day! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Here's my 29 weeks bump! Not sure why it's so blurry. I'll have to take another one. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/290B8F26-8728-4523-A61A-83AF65C662FD-16049-0000200161A8200F.jpg

Happy birthday, Lillian! I hope you had a great day! And don't worry, you're not old! I'll be 35 in a month! :shock:


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! I had about 10 pages to catch up on!!! 

Deedee I am sorry you are having to go back for another round of testing but hopefully you will pass this one. 

Blossom - I love the name Elsie Wren. That is my favorite! 

La Mere - Rowan is my favorite boys names and I love the name Celesta! I love how original your names are!! Also love your outfit! 

Sonia - you look lovely! 

Kaicee - Glad you and DH will be shopping for a gate together! I hope he sticks to his smart thinking! 

Betheney - I hope Eva is ok and I am sorry you were having an emotional day and that your DH made you feel that way! 

Brieri - I know it is so exciting moving right along!! 

Lauren - I get out of breath really easily and it is driving me insane! 

AJ - Try and rest and I hope you feel better soon!!

Lillian - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! It sounds like a fabulous time out! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!! 

Whew! Did I catch up on everyone....hahahahahahaha! 
Oh ladies I am so excited!!! Tomorrow is my baby shower!!!!!! I am so ready to party .... well except for the fact that I still need to mop and vacuum and it is 8:30pm here! AH! Maybe I will get my lazy butt up and do what needs to be finished! I will be taking lots of pictures so I'll share some when I have a chance. Ok .. I have spent way too much time on here already and I need to get DD to bed and get this junk done!!! Maybe I can get back on in a little bit!


----------



## Betheney

Kaicee - Thanks for the love on our names

La Mere - I originally said i liked Remy for a girl last pregnancy and hubby was like "That's a gross name" and it was one of his absolutely not a chance name, so we never considered it again. This time around i was looking at baby names and i was watching youtube clips and started re-watching some old Remi Guillard clips (if you haven't seen them you really have to) and the realised i really liked Remy for a boy. I'm very scared of uni-sex names though and having people think it's a girls name when it's for a boy. So i did a bit of googling and found Remy is definitly more common as a boys name, it actually really is a boys name that people have started choosing for girls. So although they will find people who think it's a name for the other sex the majority should see it as a boys name. As for Quinn it seems to change with what list i look at, some more common for boy and others more common for girl. I think it's more common for a girl in the US and more common for a boy in England.

If it wasn't Quinn it would be Penelope or Xanthe, if it wasn't Remy it would be Oscar


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaicee - Thanks for the love on our names
> 
> La Mere - I originally said i liked Remy for a girl last pregnancy and hubby was like "That's a gross name" and it was one of his absolutely not a chance name, so we never considered it again. This time around i was looking at baby names and i was watching youtube clips and started re-watching some old Remi Guillard clips (if you haven't seen them you really have to) and the realised i really liked Remy for a boy. I'm very scared of uni-sex names though and having people think it's a girls name when it's for a boy. So i did a bit of googling and found Remy is definitly more common as a boys name, it actually really is a boys name that people have started choosing for girls. So although they will find people who think it's a name for the other sex the majority should see it as a boys name. As for Quinn it seems to change with what list i look at, some more common for boy and others more common for girl. I think it's more common for a girl in the US and more common for a boy in England.
> 
> If it wasn't Quinn it would be Penelope or Xanthe, if it wasn't Remy it would be Oscar

Ur welcolm:) 

I know what u mean about ubi sex names I'm still scared people will mistaken Riley for a girl since it seems like its being used more for a girl than boy now a days


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
Have fun tomorrow and I hope u get everything done also I can wait to see ur pics :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I was gone for work and cannot believe how much I missed! Our boy will be Wyatt. 

I go in for the three hour glucose test on Monday. I was so upset yesterday. I saw my 1 hour glucose test value was 152 on my online chart. It then said that failiing was above 180 for the criteria. I called to get answers since I was told I had failed. They put the wrong criteria online with my test result. I'm just going to stop worrying about this. I'll go in on Monday and the results will be whatever they are meant to be. :)


----------



## els1022

Happy birthday Lilian!!

Our little one will be named Kathryn Jane, we've been calling her Katie Jane as long as we've known she was a girl!


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee I did some research on lists

I found a top 100 baby names in Canada for 2011 and Riley came in at number 84 for boys and wasn't even on the list for girls. So you should be fine!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I was gone for work and cannot believe how much I missed! Our boy will be Wyatt.
> 
> I go in for the three hour glucose test on Monday. I was so upset yesterday. I saw my 1 hour glucose test value was 152 on my online chart. It then said that failiing was above 180 for the criteria. I called to get answers since I was told I had failed. They put the wrong criteria online with my test result. I'm just going to stop worrying about this. I'll go in on Monday and the results will be whatever they are meant to be. :)

I really need your mindset right now! I feel like I failed something that I didn't study enough :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney 
Thanks I was getting worried about that :)


----------



## duckytwins

Have a great shower, sassy! Mine's on November 4. Only two weeks left!


----------



## mellywelly

Please tell me that we arn't the only ones that haven't chosen names yet?


----------



## Lilahbear

Everybody had chosen such lovely names. We have our boys name, Rowan Peter, although Dylan Angus was a close second. I think we will maybe use that one if we have another boy. For girls we have two which we both love although I prefer one and DH the other so we will probably decide once the baby is born if it's a girl: Amelia Anne and Eva Anne.

Do any of you yellow jellybeans have a strong feeling about what you may be carrying? I am convinced my bump is a boy, but I keep dreaming it's a girl!


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy birthday Lillian! Being in your 30s is great (I'm 35 in Feb).


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> Please tell me that we arn't the only ones that haven't chosen names yet?

we haven't chosen at all, we're just throwing a few around. All our names are also the left over names from Eva's pregnancy. lol


----------



## gingermango

We have chosen our name but its not definite lol as hubby keeps thinking of other names.


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> Everybody had chosen such lovely names. We have our boys name, Rowan Peter, although Dylan Angus was a close second. I think we will maybe use that one if we have another boy. For girls we have two which we both love although I prefer one and DH the other so we will probably decide once the baby is born if it's a girl: Amelia Anne and Eva Anne.
> 
> Do any of you yellow jellybeans have a strong feeling about what you may be carrying? I am convinced my bump is a boy, but I keep dreaming it's a girl!

I really like the name rowan!!!

For the first half of my pregnancy I was convinced it was a girl but now I'm convinced its a boy. Can't wait to find out


----------



## Betheney

i'm convinced i'm carrying a boy because our 12 week scan showed an incredibly obvious penis, however at 12 weeks we all know it's very early to tell. But i still find it hard to believe that the boy bit could turn into a girl bit. It was just TOO boyish!!! lol


----------



## mellywelly

Most of the time I think we are having a girl but not sure if that's just wishful thinking. I o'd really early in the cycle, so realistically it more likely to be a boy, as we didn't get much chance to Dtd


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> Snow, sorry if I upset you. I didn't mean it to. :hugs:

Definitely didn't upset me. :thumbup: I'm all about bashing dh. :haha: really tho he had a mommy that did everything for him and gave in to what he wanted. I've told him I'm not her. :rofl: 



BabyHopeful2 said:


> I was gone for work and cannot believe how much I missed! Our boy will be Wyatt.
> 
> I go in for the three hour glucose test on Monday. I was so upset yesterday. I saw my 1 hour glucose test value was 152 on my online chart. It then said that failiing was above 180 for the criteria. I called to get answers since I was told I had failed. They put the wrong criteria online with my test result. I'm just going to stop worrying about this. I'll go in on Monday and the results will be whatever they are meant to be. :)

Maybe that criteria is for a person who is not pregnant? :shrug: I do know they are super strict with gestational diabetics. My husban and mil are both diabetic an mil is told under 140 after eating and under 120 when she wakes up. They told me my sugars had to be under 120 after eating and under 90 when I woke up!! So the first time I went to see the nutritionist after tracking my sugars for a week or so I had on sugar that was 127 and one that was 131. Not too bad right? WRONG! She said anymore high sugars and she was putting me on insulin. I know it is more serious when you are pregnant tho every point your sugar is high stores as fat on the baby. So baby grows unnecessarily on the outside and the important things like lungs etc suffer. 


As for the name conversation. We've had our name picked out for quite a while. Caliana Noelle. <3

So last night was the first night I've had to get up to pee in the middle of the night. And baby also had a good block from 2-4am moving nonstop and didn't allow me to get much sleep. I hope she isn't making it a habit. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> Most of the time I think we are having a girl but not sure if that's just wishful thinking. I o'd really early in the cycle, so realistically it more likely to be a boy, as we didn't get much chance to Dtd

If you're working off the sex that's closer to Ov usually means boy because they're faster, where as sex more than a few days from Ov usually means girl because they are slower but live longer.

With Eva we had sex every second day for a few months and NEVER fell pregnant. But the ONE month we had sex every single day we fell pregnant. It doesn't surprise me because i have next to no EWCM. So i know sperm doesn't live very long in me. So i knew the only spermies that would ever make me pregnant are the fast strong ones that happen to be timed close to Ov because i just had no EWCM to have em live any longer. So this is what 100% had me convinced Eva was going to be a boy. It just fitted with everything. Also the fact my husbands family (men determine gender) are ALL BOYS!!!! they have no girls. So i just knew i was having a boy... Eva was obviously a girl to say i was shocked even though i was on team yellow is an understatement. It took me weeks to get over the shock that i had gotten my little girl, i was more than convinced she was a boy.

<3


----------



## duckytwins

Our boy's name is Christian Jacob and our girl's is Emilynne Jennifer, after my sister. I am hoping for a girl since having two boys already. I just can't wait to meet Boop, though!!! I'm getting really excited and nervous preparing! I'm actually thinking about buying diapers! It's been so long since we've had a baby in the house!


----------



## Lilahbear

duckytwins said:


> Our boy's name is Christian Jacob and our girl's is Emilynne Jennifer, after my sister. I am hoping for a girl since having two boys already. I just can't wait to meet Boop, though!!! I'm getting really excited and nervous preparing! I'm actually thinking about buying diapers! It's been so long since we've had a baby in the house!

I LOVE the name Christian, but my brother-in-law is called Christian so it would have been too confusing to have had two in the family!

It is really interesting to hear what eveyone thinks they might be having, and it will be fun to compare once the babies are born!


----------



## snowangel187

Lilahbear said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Our boy's name is Christian Jacob and our girl's is Emilynne Jennifer, after my sister. I am hoping for a girl since having two boys already. I just can't wait to meet Boop, though!!! I'm getting really excited and nervous preparing! I'm actually thinking about buying diapers! It's been so long since we've had a baby in the house!
> 
> I LOVE the name Christian, but my brother-in-law is called Christian so it would have been too confusing to have had two in the family!
> 
> It is really interesting to hear what eveyone thinks they might be having, and it will be fun to compare once the babies are born!Click to expand...


I was just thinking how soon we will be able to start guessing delivery dates, times and weights. :haha: should be exciting.


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> Whew! I had about 10 pages to catch up on!!!
> 
> Deedee I am sorry you are having to go back for another round of testing but hopefully you will pass this one.
> 
> Blossom - I love the name Elsie Wren. That is my favorite!
> 
> La Mere - Rowan is my favorite boys names and I love the name Celesta! I love how original your names are!! Also love your outfit!
> 
> Sonia - you look lovely!
> 
> Kaicee - Glad you and DH will be shopping for a gate together! I hope he sticks to his smart thinking!
> 
> Betheney - I hope Eva is ok and I am sorry you were having an emotional day and that your DH made you feel that way!
> 
> Brieri - I know it is so exciting moving right along!!
> 
> Lauren - I get out of breath really easily and it is driving me insane!
> 
> AJ - Try and rest and I hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Lillian - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! It sounds like a fabulous time out! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!
> 
> Whew! Did I catch up on everyone....hahahahahahaha!
> Oh ladies I am so excited!!! Tomorrow is my baby shower!!!!!! I am so ready to party .... well except for the fact that I still need to mop and vacuum and it is 8:30pm here! AH! Maybe I will get my lazy butt up and do what needs to be finished! I will be taking lots of pictures so I'll share some when I have a chance. Ok .. I have spent way too much time on here already and I need to get DD to bed and get this junk done!!! Maybe I can get back on in a little bit!

Make sure to take a picture of all your presents!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

We've been settled on a girl name before we even got pregnant! DH LOVES the name Violet so it was decided. We're looking at Violet Mae.

DH hasn't had much input on boy names (well, except for crap names I would never name my child) because I think he has his heart set on a girl. The front runner is still Ethan. Ethan Andrew or Ethan Xavier? I know Ethan is so popular in the US but I just love the name. I practice it and say Ethan can be a CEO, a doctor, a baseball player, etc. I want a name that will grow with him. 

Other names I really like include Gavin (unfortunately already used within the family), Gabriel, and Christian. However, our last name begins with a "K" so I have to be careful with annunciation and alliteration with "C" and "K" names and we don't want a name that ends with a hard "K" sound because it all mashes together.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Whew! I had about 10 pages to catch up on!!!
> 
> Deedee I am sorry you are having to go back for another round of testing but hopefully you will pass this one.
> 
> Blossom - I love the name Elsie Wren. That is my favorite!
> 
> La Mere - Rowan is my favorite boys names and I love the name Celesta! I love how original your names are!! Also love your outfit!
> 
> Sonia - you look lovely!
> 
> Kaicee - Glad you and DH will be shopping for a gate together! I hope he sticks to his smart thinking!
> 
> Betheney - I hope Eva is ok and I am sorry you were having an emotional day and that your DH made you feel that way!
> 
> Brieri - I know it is so exciting moving right along!!
> 
> Lauren - I get out of breath really easily and it is driving me insane!
> 
> AJ - Try and rest and I hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Lillian - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! It sounds like a fabulous time out! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!
> 
> Whew! Did I catch up on everyone....hahahahahahaha!
> Oh ladies I am so excited!!! Tomorrow is my baby shower!!!!!! I am so ready to party .... well except for the fact that I still need to mop and vacuum and it is 8:30pm here! AH! Maybe I will get my lazy butt up and do what needs to be finished! I will be taking lots of pictures so I'll share some when I have a chance. Ok .. I have spent way too much time on here already and I need to get DD to bed and get this junk done!!! Maybe I can get back on in a little bit!

Thank you, Sassy!!! I try to be original without going to out there or too overboard. :haha:
And have a great time at your shower!



Betheney said:


> Kaicee - Thanks for the love on our names
> 
> La Mere - I originally said i liked Remy for a girl last pregnancy and hubby was like "That's a gross name" and it was one of his absolutely not a chance name, so we never considered it again. This time around i was looking at baby names and i was watching youtube clips and started re-watching some old Remi Guillard clips (if you haven't seen them you really have to) and the realised i really liked Remy for a boy. I'm very scared of uni-sex names though and having people think it's a girls name when it's for a boy. So i did a bit of googling and found Remy is definitly more common as a boys name, it actually really is a boys name that people have started choosing for girls. So although they will find people who think it's a name for the other sex the majority should see it as a boys name. As for Quinn it seems to change with what list i look at, some more common for boy and others more common for girl. I think it's more common for a girl in the US and more common for a boy in England.
> 
> If it wasn't Quinn it would be Penelope or Xanthe, if it wasn't Remy it would be Oscar

I understand that. There were some names I really liked when I was pregnant with Rayven that hubby was like "are you serious?" :haha: I do like it for a boy, but I would probably use it as short for Remus. I like your other names too. Especially Penelope. 



mellywelly said:


> Please tell me that we arn't the only ones that haven't chosen names yet?

Oh, no. Don't worry about that, Melly. I've just be throwing out names I would like. We are no where close to having names picked out :haha:



Lilahbear said:


> Everybody had chosen such lovely names. We have our boys name, Rowan Peter, although Dylan Angus was a close second. I think we will maybe use that one if we have another boy. For girls we have two which we both love although I prefer one and DH the other so we will probably decide once the baby is born if it's a girl: Amelia Anne and Eva Anne.
> 
> Do any of you yellow jellybeans have a strong feeling about what you may be carrying? I am convinced my bump is a boy, but I keep dreaming it's a girl!

Lilah, those are lovely names. I really like Ameila Anne. As for feelings about what I am having.. :rofl: I keep flip flopping. I think I'm having a girl because I've been dreaming about another little girl. But I feel like I'm having a boy because this pregnancy has been the complete opposite of my pregnancy with Rayven, I also feel like I am carrying differently. But I am also hoping for a boy this time, so it might just be wishful thinking. :haha:



snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Snow, sorry if I upset you. I didn't mean it to. :hugs:
> 
> Definitely didn't upset me. :thumbup: I'm all about bashing dh. :haha: really tho he had a mommy that did everything for him and gave in to what he wanted. I've told him I'm not her. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I was gone for work and cannot believe how much I missed! Our boy will be Wyatt.
> 
> I go in for the three hour glucose test on Monday. I was so upset yesterday. I saw my 1 hour glucose test value was 152 on my online chart. It then said that failiing was above 180 for the criteria. I called to get answers since I was told I had failed. They put the wrong criteria online with my test result. I'm just going to stop worrying about this. I'll go in on Monday and the results will be whatever they are meant to be. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that criteria is for a person who is not pregnant? :shrug: I do know they are super strict with gestational diabetics. My husban and mil are both diabetic an mil is told under 140 after eating and under 120 when she wakes up. They told me my sugars had to be under 120 after eating and under 90 when I woke up!! So the first time I went to see the nutritionist after tracking my sugars for a week or so I had on sugar that was 127 and one that was 131. Not too bad right? WRONG! She said anymore high sugars and she was putting me on insulin. I know it is more serious when you are pregnant tho every point your sugar is high stores as fat on the baby. So baby grows unnecessarily on the outside and the important things like lungs etc suffer.
> 
> 
> As for the name conversation. We've had our name picked out for quite a while. Caliana Noelle. <3
> 
> So last night was the first night I've had to get up to pee in the middle of the night. And baby also had a good block from 2-4am moving nonstop and didn't allow me to get much sleep. I hope she isn't making it a habit. :haha:Click to expand...

Okay, just wanted to make sure. :hugs: I love your little girl's name, Snow. It's very pretty. 



snowangel187 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Our boy's name is Christian Jacob and our girl's is Emilynne Jennifer, after my sister. I am hoping for a girl since having two boys already. I just can't wait to meet Boop, though!!! I'm getting really excited and nervous preparing! I'm actually thinking about buying diapers! It's been so long since we've had a baby in the house!
> 
> I LOVE the name Christian, but my brother-in-law is called Christian so it would have been too confusing to have had two in the family!
> 
> It is really interesting to hear what eveyone thinks they might be having, and it will be fun to compare once the babies are born!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking how soon we will be able to start guessing delivery dates, times and weights. :haha: should be exciting.Click to expand...

I can't wait till we can share pics of our little ones! Can't believe it won't be that long now. I wonder who the first to have their baby will be.


----------



## Kaiecee

Is it normal to have lower cramps after sex? It goes away so I don't know if it some type of contraction obviously bh 

For the last 3 months I've been buying diapers and wipes so I can stock up and not b worried to run out in dec. ill pick up some formula and I already have 2 packages of nb diapers but since the hospital will b using them I wonder if I should buy one more or not


----------



## snowangel187

Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)


----------



## La Mere

Yeah it is normal. It causes your uterus to tighten when you orgasm. :hugs: at least everything I have read and heard from midwives tells me its normal. Try not to worry, Kaiecee.


----------



## gingermango

Kaicee i get cramps during and after sex, its like one long contraction after where baby curls up and my belly goes really hard and uncomfortable. My midwife said its the uterus contracting when you are having on orgasm and not to worry lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy birthday Lillian. Sorry I missed it.

Sassy - hope you enjoyed your shower.

Hope everyone is doing ok?

I'm in absolutely agony with hip bursitis. I can't sleep on my back, can't sleep on my left side and can't sleep on my right side! Kind of leaves me in a predicament doesn't it? DH has been running both hips all day and I'm going to go doctors Monday as can't take the pain much longer :( going to try some ice packs x


----------



## La Mere

Oh, Sonia! I'm so sorry. I know how you feel, if its not my hips its legs cramps! I have been trying to eat more foods with potassium (sp?). I'm gonna get some fabric and stuffing to make myself one of those long "u" shaped pregnancy pillows to see if that will help at all.

I hope they can find some way to help relieve your pain. : hugs: maybe you could try a heating pad or some kinda of icy/hot type cream?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh I hope the potassium helps you, I helped me with calf cramps, although not sure if just coincidental?

Trying ice packs at the moment which are heaven! Can't use the freeze gel I normally do as has something in it that they say you shouldn't apply when pregnant. I normally suffer bad with them but it comes and goes but it's been horrendous since beginning of the week do definitely going to see doctor Monday. I'm going to ask if they can remove the bursea itself as can survive without them and I have this for Atleast 2 out of every 4 weeks

Hope you're ok, sorry I've not been on much x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh your bump pics are very cute x


----------



## els1022

Betheney said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Most of the time I think we are having a girl but not sure if that's just wishful thinking. I o'd really early in the cycle, so realistically it more likely to be a boy, as we didn't get much chance to Dtd
> 
> If you're working off the sex that's closer to Ov usually means boy because they're faster, where as sex more than a few days from Ov usually means girl because they are slower but live longer.
> 
> With Eva we had sex every second day for a few months and NEVER fell pregnant. But the ONE month we had sex every single day we fell pregnant. It doesn't surprise me because i have next to no EWCM. So i know sperm doesn't live very long in me. So i knew the only spermies that would ever make me pregnant are the fast strong ones that happen to be timed close to Ov because i just had no EWCM to have em live any longer. So this is what 100% had me convinced Eva was going to be a boy. It just fitted with everything. Also the fact my husbands family (men determine gender) are ALL BOYS!!!! they have no girls. So i just knew i was having a boy... Eva was obviously a girl to say i was shocked even though i was on team yellow is an understatement. It took me weeks to get over the shock that i had gotten my little girl, i was more than convinced she was a boy.
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I had a feeling mine was a girl bc we DTD five days before I ovulated and them he and I were both sick so neither were in the mood. I was shocked that we got pregnant bc I didn't think the little guys would've survived that long.


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia- I hope you feel better!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lilahbear said:


> Everybody had chosen such lovely names. We have our boys name, Rowan Peter, although Dylan Angus was a close second. I think we will maybe use that one if we have another boy. For girls we have two which we both love although I prefer one and DH the other so we will probably decide once the baby is born if it's a girl: Amelia Anne and Eva Anne.
> 
> Do any of you yellow jellybeans have a strong feeling about what you may be carrying? I am convinced my bump is a boy, but I keep dreaming it's a girl!

My 16 month old is Amelia Anne. I LOVE that name.


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh I hope the potassium helps you, I helped me with calf cramps, although not sure if just coincidental?
> 
> Trying ice packs at the moment which are heaven! Can't use the freeze gel I normally do as has something in it that they say you shouldn't apply when pregnant. I normally suffer bad with them but it comes and goes but it's been horrendous since beginning of the week do definitely going to see doctor Monday. I'm going to ask if they can remove the bursea itself as can survive without them and I have this for Atleast 2 out of every 4 weeks
> 
> Hope you're ok, sorry I've not been on much x

I hope so too. I am glad you've found relief with ice packs right now and I do hope they can help you more on monday. I will be fine I am sure, thank you, hun. We all understand, just take it easy. :hugs:



Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh your bump pics are very cute x

Thank you, Sonia! You looked fab in your bump pics! Xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)

In the ones I bought there is about 36 in each package and I've got 2 but I know the hospital issues them a lot so should I get another pack if not ill use my size 1/2


----------



## DeedeeBeester

You wanna change hubby for the day? Haha. Mine was doing push ups with his feet up on the bed WHILE I was trying to take a nap... and after that he said I should gear up because we are going on a very long walk. Ugh, all I want to do is sleep. I told him to go to the apartment complex's gym, since it's very nice and it's almost always empty... but he said he wanted to do it with me.... grr! I don't know what's up with him, he is more hyper than usual.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)
> 
> In the ones I bought there is about 36 in each package and I've got 2 but I know the hospital issues them a lot so should I get another pack if not ill use my size 1/2Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother buying anymore newborn. Worse case scenario you can fold down the top of the size 1 if the cord hasn't fallen off when you're done with what you have. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

We were talking today about booking ds's 6th birthday party, as we will have to put a deposit down in the next few weeks. We are going for a Sunday as it's when most mums and dads are off work. As his birthday is xmas eve (Tuesday I think) we don't want to go for the Sunday before as we feel its too close to xmas and people won't want to come, so we are going for the Sunday before that, the 16th. That will put me at 38 weeks eek, hope nothing happens early! What do you think about the date, would people go that near to xmas. I want it to be really lovely as this is the first time he's wanted a party!


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheny - Really nice names, I especially love Quinn & Penelope.

Melly - Glad you like Elsie. I like Alice too, but I know what you mean about the song, especially as my DS shares his name with a song title (unintentional) & we get loads of comments about it. We say his name & then they sing the rest of the line, it's so annoying!

Sassy - Have a great shower! Very excited for you :)

Lillian - Hope you had a fab birthday! I turned 30 this year, 3 days after my BFP! We wanted to keep it a secret, but everyone guessed at my party & I'm no good at lying to friends.

Ducky - I think I've said before, but DH & I really like Jennifer. We've decided against it though as our surname is Jones & we think the double J is too much.


----------



## Poppy84

I think Jennifer jones sounds good!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I decided to go on Pinterest for kids ideas and omg I'm hooked its so addictive lol I've been in it all morning and afternoon


----------



## La Mere

I agree with Poppy! I think Jennifer Jones sounds lovely!

Melly- I think that should be early enough that they wouldn't feel stessed by the holiday not to come. :thumbup: 

DeeDee- I am sorry your hubby is being hyper! Maybe he could let you take your nap, then you could both go on a SHORT walk. :haha: we do need our exercise. I've been slacking on my prenatal exercises :blush: I did with Ray too... Maybe that's why I got so exhausted... That or the 15-ish hours labor :haha:


----------



## La Mere

:haha: I know exactly what you mean, Kaiecee!


----------



## BlossomJ

Els - really pretty choices :)

Ditty - Thank you! Love yours too, but prefer Ethan Andrew for the boys name (my brother is Andrew).

Sonia - so sorry you're struggling :(

Kaiecee - I definitely only think of it as a boys name. Don't worry :)

I'm sure I'm missing lots of people, but finding it really hard to catch up, sorry everyone.


----------



## BlossomJ

Poppy84 said:


> I think Jennifer jones sounds good!

It was our favourite for a girl the first time around, but then we got a boy. We still really like it, but didn't know if it sounded a bit gimmicky? Do you girls prefer it to the other names?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, off I go. Probably going to bring my lungs out in a bag or something. LOL 
I think it's the test, he mentioned something about all the extra carbs and sugar. He asked around at work with his guy coworkers about diabetes and his wives with them while pregnant. It was sweet, but now he's all paranoid freaky hahaha.


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> I agree with Poppy! I think Jennifer Jones sounds lovely!
> 
> Melly- I think that should be early enough that they wouldn't feel stessed by the holiday not to come. :thumbup:
> 
> DeeDee- I am sorry your hubby is being hyper! Maybe he could let you take your nap, then you could both go on a SHORT walk. :haha: we do need our exercise. I've been slacking on my prenatal exercises :blush: I did with Ray too... Maybe that's why I got so exhausted... That or the 15-ish hours labor :haha:

Hmmm.... I think the 15 hr labour may have been more to blame :haha:

Hopefully it won't be quite so long this time :D


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - the 16th sounds like nice timing to me. I always find everyone is so cheerful around that time. It's close enough to Christmas that everyone is feeling festive, but far enough away that they still have time to sort out final presents & other arrangements. It should work well :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh had hyperactivity as a kid and I don't think he ever grew out if it he's always on the run doing something and he thinks I have the same energy ya right! I'm so tired and I think he thinks I'm faking it sometimes ya well we will see who has more energy when baby comes :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhh busy past few days! Had the wedding yesterday will post some pics soon and my friends co ed baby shower today..we had a lot of fun :) lol... But now my backs killing from those heels all dayyesterday...nap time for me!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I went to a school with a jennifer jones lol... She was a gymnast and almost made it to go to the olympics.... Lol


----------



## La Mere

!


BlossomJ said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Poppy! I think Jennifer Jones sounds lovely!
> 
> Melly- I think that should be early enough that they wouldn't feel stessed by the holiday not to come. :thumbup:
> 
> DeeDee- I am sorry your hubby is being hyper! Maybe he could let you take your nap, then you could both go on a SHORT walk. :haha: we do need our exercise. I've been slacking on my prenatal exercises :blush: I did with Ray too... Maybe that's why I got so exhausted... That or the 15-ish hours labor :haha:
> 
> Hmmm.... I think the 15 hr labour may have been more to blame :haha:
> 
> Hopefully it won't be quite so long this time :DClick to expand...

Thanks, Blossom. I hope it won't be quite so long this time too!


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad you had a great time Nikki. Looking forward to the pics - bet you looked fantastic.

Enjoy the nap :)


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think Jennifer jones sounds good!
> 
> It was our favourite for a girl the first time around, but then we got a boy. We still really like it, but didn't know if it sounded a bit gimmicky? Do you girls prefer it to the other names?Click to expand...

Jennifer Jones (won't leave me alone) is my favourite book to read to ds, I love the name!


----------



## BlossomJ

It's s book? Lol... We'd have one child with a song for a name and the other from a book :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Yes but it's a lovely book. It's about a boy and his best friend Jennifer Jones. He's really embarrassed because his friends tease him, and he wishes she'd go away. And she does. He then realises what he's lost. She comes back though and he's overjoyed and doesn't care what the kids think anymore. It's all in rhyme too. I think it starts out-
Jennifer Jones won't leave me alone, she sits by my side she talks in my ear, she tells me she loves me and calls me her dear.


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)
> 
> In the ones I bought there is about 36 in each package and I've got 2 but I know the hospital issues them a lot so should I get another pack if not ill use my size 1/2Click to expand...

I used to buy the box of 108 newborn nappies for Eva and I went through a FEW boxes. I guess they go up to 5kg I'm weight and Eva weighed 5kg bang on 2 months. I also changed her nappy every feed and when she was smelly as a newborn, but they have that wetness indicator so she got changed quite a lot. But I seriously did uses hundreds.


----------



## La Mere

Goodness, I couldn't imagine spending that much on diapers! :shock: I know most moms today don't have time for cloth diapers.. but whoo, am I glad we did and will be again with this baby. It's a bit more of a pain now since I have to go to the laundromat and hand was some in between if I need to.. but when I had my own washer and dryer, I would do a load every other day and it wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)
> 
> In the ones I bought there is about 36 in each package and I've got 2 but I know the hospital issues them a lot so should I get another pack if not ill use my size 1/2Click to expand...
> 
> I used to buy the box of 108 newborn nappies for Eva and I went through a FEW boxes. I guess they go up to 5kg I'm weight and Eva weighed 5kg bang on 2 months. I also changed her nappy every feed and when she was smelly as a newborn, but they have that wetness indicator so she got changed quite a lot. But I seriously did uses hundreds.Click to expand...


I didn't use newborn diapers very long. If the baby fits into size 1 I recommend them only because they're cheaper then the newborn diapers. The benefit to the newborn diaper is the cutout for the belly button. But I think I was even folding down the top of the size 1 near the end of dd's umbilical cords healing. :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

Our newborn nappies don't have a belly button cut out and they're also cheaper than the size up which is why I used them for so long 

Lol random


----------



## snowangel187

That's interesting. Newborn are more expensive by 4cents a diaper (I priced them the other day. :haha: ) but then 1's are cheaper then 2's and 2's cheaper then 3's and so on. Its interesting y'all don't have the cutouts either. I always find it interesting what different countries offer or don't offer. :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> Our newborn nappies don't have a belly button cut out and they're also cheaper than the size up which is why I used them for so long
> 
> Lol random

Ours are the same as yours Betheny. As DS was so tiny he didn't actually grow into the newborns until about 6 weeks though! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

The first one we put on looked so hilarious :haha: He was all nappy & barely any baby... More like a shrivelled little tortoise with his head and scrawny limbs sticking out :haha: It was cute though :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow you ladies were busy on here today! I am so TIRED!!!!! 

The shower was SO much fun! We laughed the entire time. We played some hilarious games and we got some cute stuff. My best friend took tons of pictures and I'll post some when I can. We still need a ton of stuff ... I'm going to make a list so I know what is left to get. I can't believe I just had my baby shower!! AHHHH!!!! DH put Chloe's swing together tonight and DD put her baby doll in it and was making it swing like crazy! Guess we will need to work on that so she doesn't dump Chloe out. :dohh: 

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy, hope you had a great shower!

As for names, i'm sure i've said it a few times that our name is Cayde Elian Romero. It was the only name DH and i both agreed on, then the other day he spoke to some friend of his who didn't seem to fancy the name and all of a sudden he wanted to change it. So i said listen, i've been thru hundreds, maybe thousands of names to find this one, i'm done, if you're willing to do the search by all means go ahead, let me know what you come up with and i'll tell you if i like any of them. Haven't heard anything about it since :haha:

I got soooo sick last night, it was terrible. Headache, super swollen and sore throat, and killer lower back pain and a fever. After getting some much needed sleep i feel much better today but i'm still coughing a bit and my throat is still super sore, haven't eaten a lot as a result :nope: poor baby but i just can't endure the swallowing right now, i've forced myself to eat a bit but not as much as i should have. Hopefully by tomorrow i can start eating properly again.

I have 40 newborn diapers and some cloth ones, i have a feeling i'll need more since i think baby is going to be small judging by my size, but we'll see. Maybe i'll just wait until he's here to buy more of those if i need them, will be getting some size 1s tho.

ETA: All of a sudden i'm super, super hot and sweaty, anybody else have this?


----------



## AJThomas

here's some loooooong overdue pics
29+2
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20121020-00332.jpg

29+1
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20121019-00328.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)
> 
> In the ones I bought there is about 36 in each package and I've got 2 but I know the hospital issues them a lot so should I get another pack if not ill use my size 1/2Click to expand...
> 
> I used to buy the box of 108 newborn nappies for Eva and I went through a FEW boxes. I guess they go up to 5kg I'm weight and Eva weighed 5kg bang on 2 months. I also changed her nappy every feed and when she was smelly as a newborn, but they have that wetness indicator so she got changed quite a lot. But I seriously did uses hundreds.Click to expand...

So I should but another bag at least then right ?


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> That's interesting. Newborn are more expensive by 4cents a diaper (I priced them the other day. :haha: ) but then 1's are cheaper then 2's and 2's cheaper then 3's and so on. Its interesting y'all don't have the cutouts either. I always find it interesting what different countries offer or don't offer. :thumbup:




snowangel187 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on how big the packages are. The newborn diapers are only necessary until the cord falls off. (well depending on baby size too)
> 
> In the ones I bought there is about 36 in each package and I've got 2 but I know the hospital issues them a lot so should I get another pack if not ill use my size 1/2Click to expand...
> 
> I used to buy the box of 108 newborn nappies for Eva and I went through a FEW boxes. I guess they go up to 5kg I'm weight and Eva weighed 5kg bang on 2 months. I also changed her nappy every feed and when she was smelly as a newborn, but they have that wetness indicator so she got changed quite a lot. But I seriously did uses hundreds.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't use newborn diapers very long. If the baby fits into size 1 I recommend them only because they're cheaper then the newborn diapers. The benefit to the newborn diaper is the cutout for the belly button. But I think I was even folding down the top of the size 1 near the end of dd's umbilical cords healing. :thumbup:Click to expand...


I might just buy another box of 1/2 cuz ur right I don't get ENOUGHT nb diapers and when I put them up against eachother there wasn't much of a difference plus I don't even think it has the umbilical cord cut out so ill just fold it over like u said :)


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee it's not like you can't go out and buy them after the baby is born. I realised after having Eva how silly it was getting so frantic about the correct amount of nappies prior to birth. It takes 2mins to call hubby and say "grab some on the way home from work"

In Australia our nappies don't have numbered sizes like 1, 2, 3. They're categorised by weight so newborn nappies go up to 5kgs which is 11lbs. Eva was 3.1kgs (6lb 14oz) and hit 5kg 11lb bang on 2 months. So had two whole months of newborn nappies! Well I actually had 4 because Eva gained no weight from months 2-4. But I mean in Australia if you have a big baby that gains quickly you might be out of newborn nappies really quickly. It all depends on the size of the baby.

<3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> here's some loooooong overdue pics
> 29+2
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20121020-00332.jpg
> 
> 29+1
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20121019-00328.jpg

Aww, nice to see you! I don't recall every seeing a picture of you or your belly, just lovely :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee it's not like you can't go out and buy them after the baby is born. I realised after having Eva how silly it was getting so frantic about the correct amount of nappies prior to birth. It takes 2mins to call hubby and say "grab some on the way home from work"
> 
> In Australia our nappies don't have numbered sizes like 1, 2, 3. They're categorised by weight so newborn nappies go up to 5kgs which is 11lbs. Eva was 3.1kgs (6lb 14oz) and hit 5kg 11lb bang on 2 months. So had two whole months of newborn nappies! Well I actually had 4 because Eva gained no weight from months 2-4. But I mean in Australia if you have a big baby that gains quickly you might be out of newborn nappies really quickly. It all depends on the size of the baby.
> 
> <3

I wish it was easier than that the reason I ask is cuz I live out in the country no transportation so the government pays for someone to get me to all my medical appointments but I have no license and we got rid of dh's last year cuz it was too much plus he has a luxury car and its just too expensive but we never really thought to ask if there was public transport in the area so that's why I need to stock up on stuff his patents come to see us 1-2 times a month for stuff we need thas why I go to costco a lot for bulk stuff :) so thas why I ask cuz I don't want to get stuck in the winter missing stuff!!!


----------



## Betheney

Oh wow Kaiecee that situation sounds hella difficult. I can't even imagine not having at least 1 driver and getting somewhere when I needed.

If I was you and had such difficulty buying things I'd buy half a dozen cloth nappies in case you ever got caught out. When I got caught out with no nappies I always had an emergency stash in my car but my emergency stash only needed to last till morning. Your emergency stash needs to last a lot longer.

What about schools and stuff for LO? Or would there be a bus to get them to and from school.


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney said:


> Oh wow Kaiecee that situation sounds hella difficult. I can't even imagine not having at least 1 driver and getting somewhere when I needed.
> 
> If I was you and had such difficulty buying things I'd buy half a dozen cloth nappies in case you ever got caught out. When I got caught out with no nappies I always had an emergency stash in my car but my emergency stash only needed to last till morning. Your emergency stash needs to last a lot longer.
> 
> What about schools and stuff for LO? Or would there be a bus to get them to and from school.

Well yes there is transport for school and activities but I'm hoping and I'm sure dh will agree but we will probably move back to civilization I've always lived in big city's with everything this is a first for me and dh but we get such a good deal on our place here but I'm hoping before lo gets to school we will move back and if I really were missing stuff I'm sure my transportation would help us is we were really missing stuff


----------



## BlossomJ

Wow Kaiecee, you must have to be super organised! I think Betheny's idea about the cloth nappies/diapers is a good one given your situation.

It's interesting that you're planning to move back to the city before LO goes to school... Is that just for convenience? Which do you prefer?


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> here's some loooooong overdue pics
> 29+2
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20121020-00332.jpg
> 
> 29+1
> https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG-20121019-00328.jpg
> 
> Aww, nice to see you! I don't recall every seeing a picture of you or your belly, just lovely :)Click to expand...

Yes, really pretty pics! :)


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls,

So i was thinking about doing a guessing pool this year. So i made one up online and i plan on handing it out to you girls and my fb friends and to all my family.

Then i thought it would be fun if all us regulars who have really gotten to know one another all traded and shared guessing pools. But rather than with gender scans where we ended up just flooding the thread with tonnes of guesses we have a pool each and we have just one thread that purely lists all the pool links. That way we wont have to scroll through pages and pages of posts finding past links and different members links, we'll have them all on one post. We don't have to comment or chat on that thread, just post your name and pool link and i'll add it to that first post. Thought about adding them to January Jellybeans front page (post 1) but post 1 is so hard for me to edit because of how big it is with all the members and links and img's already. Plus i thought this way it'll just be a short list of all the ladies who have really gotten to know one another here. Kinda like all the ladies in the secret santa.

<3 <3 <3

Here's the link... but if no one is into it, i can just let it go. lol. I've already got my guessing pool there so have a look and see what you think about making your own

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1305457-closed-january-guessing-pool-group.html


----------



## Lauren021406

if anyone is looking for a funny maternity site: https://www.cafepress.com/+funny-turkey+womens-maternity


----------



## snowangel187

Got the hospital tour in a few hours. Dh doesn't care to go with me so a friend from church is going and then I think we're going out to dinner. Which will be nice since I've been cooped up in the house with dd and her cold! Dh was up at 6am and asked if I wanted to go to Walmart with him. :saywhat: I was like no thanks! :rofl: but he did pick up a few things I had on my list that I still needed for my hospital bag. :thumbup: 

Is anybody else starting to feel overwhelmed with all that's left to do? I know I have about 10weeks left, but I feel like everything needs to be done like yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel super overwhelmed I think ill drink some coffee today for energy to get what I need done today :)

I am somewhat organized when it comes to what I need for the month but at least if we end up missing stuff mil and fil come by and bring it or we go back to there place for a few days and go shopping and worst case scenario if I am missing stuff I know my driver who brings me to my appointments would bri g me to pick up what I need so it's not so back so I don't think I'd ever run out of wipes or diapers cuz I always have an extra case if now I panick just cuz u never know I've always been like that. 

And we do plan on moving somewhere their are more stores and schools if not there are schools here and grocery store not too far and there is civilization about 20 min away so were gonna work out finances where lo is here to get his license so it can b much easier for us and ill put money aside for mine cuz in Quebec it's 800$ now to get ur license course so that doesn't include when I u pay for ur license and plates that's another 300$ around.


----------



## sassy_mom

Walmart at 6am? hahaha! To avoid all the crazies? :haha:

Trying to get my house back in order from the shower yesterday. I have washed all Chloe's things. Waiting on them to dry now so I can sort everything out. :happydance:

I am feeling a little overwhelmed because there is still so much we need. But we still have time to work it all out. Once I get the laundry sorted through, I'll go through what is laying in her room and make a list. I'll hang it up on my desk so as we get stuff, I can just mark off and see what is left. I really think it is just the small stuff left which is good but the small stuff seems to be a mountain at the moment. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I love Walmart wish it was open 24h here is b there all the time if I had a car that is lol when I lived in the city I was at Walmart all the time :)


----------



## AJThomas

I have all the things i NEED for baby, maybe not in the quantity i'd like but if he came now we'd be just fine i'm sure. Still some stuff i WANT to get but i can do without. We just got his car seat yesterday :D


----------



## els1022

I feel overwhelmed, too. We are supposed to close on our house on 11/15 then we'll be moving so I can't set anything up for baby. It's driving me crazy...


----------



## AJThomas

Betheney how much did Eva weigh again, and how long was she? (trying to get a little help with the guessing pool :) )


----------



## Betheney

She was 47cm and 3.120kgs she was born 3 days before her due date!


----------



## prayingforbby

Just got the crib and glider put together. Starting to get that nervous excitement going now!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm surprisingly calm still. My FIL came round today and asked if I'd started to worry about the birth. I just said what's the point? Its going to happen somehow so why worry? I still want to get a few bits but nothing we cant do without. To be honest it still seems ages away yet.


----------



## Kaiecee

I need a drink that can give me energy so I can get. Stuff done


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh all these baby clothes in my living room floor are SOOO cute!!!!!!!!!! 

I have now hit that holy crap stage! Sorted through all the baby stuff and finished up my list. It feels a little overwhelming but after reading over it again, I don't think it is as bad as I thought. :haha:

The biggest thing we have to get is the cloth diapers and the covers. Right now we have 2 covers and 12 cloth diapers. :haha::haha: Good thing it isn't January yet or I would be going insane! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Melly what were your son's height and weight at birth?


----------



## mellywelly

I haven't got a clue what his height was, but he was 6-13 and born at 37 weeks maybe 37+1 but was an emergency cs


----------



## Kaiecee

Is it cheaper to make pacifier clips or just buy them what do u girls think?


----------



## ARuppe716

I really need to post some pics! I took a couple bump pics and one today at a Breast Cancer Awareness walk. I put a sign on my belly that said " I wear pink for my grandma" since my mom is a survivor :)

Feeling panicked but a little better. We bought a crib mattress yesterday and also ordered the changing table/dresser. Dh surprised me and said we should just splurge and get the really pretty matching one from pottery barn! Woohoo!! It's on back order and arrives and gets assembled around thanksgiving. Our glider should be here within a month or so. Tomorrow Lowes is coming out to install the French doors leading into the nursery that are currently sitting in the middle of the room! Once the doors are in I will feel better since that has been a huge project and I'll start to feel a little more out together.


----------



## AJThomas

I don't know about length but DH was 7lbs something and my oldest brother was also 7 something, i was 8lbs and something (would have to find out from my mom how many ounces exactly)


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/evening ladies!! Thank you all so much for your birthday wishes, I had the most wonderful birthday weekend, topped off by my amazing OH waking me before sunset the morning after my birthday and taking me up to the top of TeMata peak (stunning views over the bay we were at) and asking me to marry him!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: I feel very blessed, baby on the way with hubby to be!!!

I hope all you ladies had a great weekend, Sassy, so glad you enjoyed your baby shower :hugs:

LaMere, Ducky and AJ gorgeous bumps ladies, keep those pics coming!

Lots of posts to catch up on!!

xxxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Lillian33 said:


> Morning/evening ladies!! Thank you all so much for your birthday wishes, I had the most wonderful birthday weekend, topped off by my amazing OH waking me before sunset the morning after my birthday and taking me up to the top of TeMata peak (stunning views over the bay we were at) and asking me to marry him!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: I feel very blessed, baby on the way with hubby to be!!!
> 
> I hope all you ladies had a great weekend, Sassy, so glad you enjoyed your baby shower :hugs:
> 
> LaMere, Ducky and AJ gorgeous bumps ladies, keep those pics coming!
> 
> Lots of posts to catch up on!!
> 
> xxxx


Oh CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: What a wonderful birthday surprise!!! YAY! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Lillian! Glad you had a great birthday weekend!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lillian 
Congrats that must have been a great moment and a wonderful birthday :)


----------



## jrowenj

Sassy- I'm way too lazy to read back as far as I've missed. How was your shower?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats lillian!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Sassy- I'm way too lazy to read back as far as I've missed. How was your shower?

lol! It was hilarious! I don't remember the last time I have laughed so hard. I still need to post some pictures. We got some cute stuff.


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats Lillian!! How exciting!!


----------



## ARuppe716

OK, I finally got around to posting pics!! Here are my 28 week bump pics and me at the Breast Cancer walk this morning..I didn't manage to do the whole 3 miles but I did do about a mile or so plus a long walk from the car and back. Needless to say, I came home and napped!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









photo 2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









photo 3.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Little J

hey ladies!! im baaaaack!

like Jrow said before im too lazy to read back on everything i missed the pass week and a half! Hope everyone is doing well and nothing crazy happened

The time off was great, but it kinda sucked in a way as when we got back from the cabin we did ceramic tile in the bathroom, kitchen and dinning room... it was more of a headache than we expected, grrrr. It looks nice, but there are some tiles that will need to be replaced as one is already scratched? and a couple others the grout is flaking which makes us think the tile isnt totally stable.... just cant wait for it to be ALL done so we dont need to worry about it anymore and so my house wont be a mess!

I had a fun time with hubby sleeping in and taking naps :hugs:

We also went to our "caring for a newborn" class. It was very interesting and informational. Those having boys, they ddi bring up circumsision and also had pics!! Hubby is very addamet about getting our little guy snipped, but oh man the pics of them afterwards it looks so painful! (even tho they do numb the area etc) i guess he wont remember anyways. It all became so real in the class and i got SO excited about labor and actually being able to see my little boy


----------



## Little J

OH! and i found a children consignment store right by my house i never knew about!! i found alot of things to decorate the babies room with and i also got a mini snoogle for $12.50!! i LOVE it, makes sleeping so much easier. 

and last thing.... (haha) hubby suprised me with our anniversary gift, he said he would like to take us to a 30 week apt at the 3D ultrasound place to see our little man again. I was so excited as he made this extra $ on his own and wanted to suprise me as he knows i love seeing LO and he also is curious what his facial features look like now that they are more defined. We invited the his rents toc ome along as well as i thought it be a nice experience for them and his mother seemed very excited. 

When hubby told me what he wanted to do, righta way i thought we should save taht $ but i didnt want to say that because he nevers gets to suprise me with anything as i am in charge on the finances and he sold some things he doesnt use on ebay to get the $ to do this for me/us. I thought it was so sweet:flower::hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

AJThomas said:


> Betheney how much did Eva weigh again, and how long was she? (trying to get a little help with the guessing pool :) )

Cheater. :rofl:


Ladies I did the tour of the hospital tonight it was very informative. My big thing now is to figure out how to get one of the 2 huge rooms that have views. :rofl: the lady said they're first come first serve so I'm thinking I'll hold baby in til one is available. :rofl: really though they were so much nicer. And they mentioned to us that if you make a $25 donation to the fire station they will give you a free carseat so if anybody is having a hard time financially or knows somebody who is, it's better then a used seat. I'm not sure if it's only local, but it may be worth looking into if any of y'all need to. :thumbup:


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> Kaiecee it's not like you can't go out and buy them after the baby is born. I realised after having Eva how silly it was getting so frantic about the correct amount of nappies prior to birth. It takes 2mins to call hubby and say "grab some on the way home from work"
> 
> In Australia our nappies don't have numbered sizes like 1, 2, 3. They're categorised by weight so newborn nappies go up to 5kgs which is 11lbs. Eva was 3.1kgs (6lb 14oz) and hit 5kg 11lb bang on 2 months. So had two whole months of newborn nappies! Well I actually had 4 because Eva gained no weight from months 2-4. But I mean in Australia if you have a big baby that gains quickly you might be out of newborn nappies really quickly. It all depends on the size of the baby.
> 
> <3

Yes baby size makes a huge difference. My son was born in Australia and the newborn size nappies only fitted him until he was 2 weeks old.


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Lillian!

I think OH and I have finally settled on a name, Kyan or Kian.. we haven't settled on the spelling yet. We're pronouncing it rhyming with Ryan.


----------



## La Mere

AJ- You look beautiful, hun!

Sassy- Cannot wait to see all the cute stuff you for Chloe!!

Lillian-:wohoo: Congratulations!!! So happy for you! What a wonderful birthday surprise!!!

Aruppe- Loving your bump, hun. You look fab!

Betheney- Great idea for the pool! I made a a game.. can't wait to see what you girls guess :haha:

I got my invitation to my baby shower. I will post a pic of it tomorrow. It is sooooooo cute!!!! Baby has been so active the past couple days.. at least he/she has been letting me sleep lol. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone!!


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks so much ladies, was the best birthday ever that's for sure!!!

Looking good aruppe!!! Well done on that walk, I struggled on my walk today, mostly cause of the wind!

Welcome back LittleJ!

xx


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Lillian, how wonderful!!! I'm headed to bed, but I'll come by tomorrow to catch up!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: So, good to see you! :) How exciting to be surprised by hubby! I can't wait for my ultrasound... EEEEEEK! 11 days! (Also a gift from hubby for our anniversary.) 

ARuppe: Loving your gorgeous bump! What beautiful pictures! :)

Also my DD was 6lbs 3oz at 39 weeks! I was 6lbs 5oz and DH was 6lbs 7oz... So, I'm thinking Zoela will be under 7lbs. I'm going 200 Newborn diapers... But, I can always use them for our #3 which we are already planning for.


----------



## Betheney

congratulations Lillian!!!!

Leinlove you should start a pool and send it to me here!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1305457-closed-january-guessing-pool-group.html

Go on and look at the pools already made and have a few guesses.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lillian - huge congratulations!

Aruppe - gorgeous pics and well done on the walk!

Afm, hip pain seems to have settled a little which I am so thankful for!
Also I'm pretty sure my little man has now turned completely, when we were grocery shopping yesterday I had this weird pressure feeling and slight rotation feeling and then all last night he was so active, we could see my whole tummy moving with lots of kicks or punches up high, I'm hoping they were kicks x


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls follow up appt from last Thursday when my BP wasn't very good so I was asked to come back today to see my doctor. This is how it went 

150/97
15ish/95 
142/100

All taken within 5 minutes. Last week only my DIA no. was high (bottom number). Now both numbers are shit.

5-10 mins later - quiet dark room sitting up
140/100
144/105 

5-10 mins later - quiet dark lying down
140/101
147/102

Asked about my regular BP readings from my normal doc from the first 2 trimesters all floated around 120/80.

After all those readings he wasn't happy. He was glad I still have no protein in my urine and babies heart rate was happy but told me just to be certain I better go to hospital for CTG monitoring and so rang ahead for me and told me there's a chance I could end up staying overnight and to make sure someone drives me there.

:-(

- update -

At the hospital hooked up and having the CTG. So just monitoring babies heart rate and any contractions (obviously none) and pressing the button whenever I feel gremlin. 

First blood pressure reading after relaxing for 30mins was 120/100 so top number has come down heaps but bottom number still crap.

Next reading 10mins later still feeling relaxed 142/105


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheny - Hope they get to the bottom of what's causing it. How are you feeling? Hope you're OK - let us know when you have any info. :hugs:

Lillian - What a special birthday! I'm sooo happy for you both :) :cloud9:


----------



## Lilahbear

Lillian - congratulations. What a wonderful suprise! x


----------



## Lilahbear

Bethenay - poor you. I hope they work out what's causing it and can get it under control. x


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> Hey girls follow up appt from last Thursday when my BP wasn't very good so I was asked to come back today to see my doctor. This is how it went
> 
> 150/97
> 15ish/95
> 142/100
> 
> All taken within 5 minutes. Last week only my DIA no. was high (bottom number). Now both numbers are shit.
> 
> 5-10 mins later - quiet dark room sitting up
> 140/100
> 144/105
> 
> 5-10 mins later - quiet dark lying down
> 140/101
> 147/102
> 
> Asked about my regular BP readings from my normal doc from the first 2 trimesters all floated around 120/80.
> 
> After all those readings he wasn't happy. He was glad I still have no protein in my urine and babies heart rate was happy but told me just to be certain I better go to hospital for CTG monitoring and so rang ahead for me and told me there's a chance I could end up staying overnight and to make sure someone drives me there.
> 
> :-(
> 
> - update -
> 
> At the hospital hooked up and having the CTG. So just monitoring babies heart rate and any contractions (obviously none) and pressing the button whenever I feel gremlin.
> 
> First blood pressure reading after relaxing for 30mins was 120/100 so top number has come down heaps but bottom number still crap.
> 
> Next reading 10mins later still feeling relaxed 142/105

Thinking of you Betheney, hope they can figure out what's causing this really soon. Try to relax & keep us posted. Big hugs xx


----------



## Lauren021406

betheny I am thinking of you!!

I have felt so out of breath since last night I dont know if its normal or if I should call dr. I feel lil man moving around though so that calms me down


----------



## Betheney

Thank you girls. It's a bit of a crappy situation

Update

- a few hours later after really relaxing and nearly falling asleep while awaiting the doctor the midwife did one last check and it was 145/98 so still not good 

Doctor then turned up shortly after to see me. Told me he'd like to take some bloods then check my blood pressure every 15minutes for 1 hour. If the 4 readings don't drop below 95 then he would like room start me on medication and then monitor me for 12hours to see if the medication works. But I think even if it's below 95 they still wish to keep me in and see my blood pressure over a 12hr period even without medication. AsI think he said I could possibly go home if all 4 are below 95 but I think he was trying to compromise because I didn't really want to stay. But I've just told him if he wants me to stay then I'm happy to stay and I'll send my husband and Eva home. So he agreed that was a good idea.

Anyway the 4 x 15min checks

1st was 138/98
2nd was 142/102
3rd was 148/108
4th was 135/104

So looks like I'm going to be medicated and then monitored for 12hrs to see if the meds work. Fingers crossed they do so I can go home tomorrow lunch time. It's 11:30pm now.

Quick update

Took the meds now just waiting for a room, they're trying to find me a private room even tho I'm not a private patient so I dont have to listen to crying babies all night.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@sonia: glad ur feeling better! 
@betheney: thinking of you, hope they get ur bp under control. Keep us posted!

Afm, at drs building waiting for them to open, I'm starving! On stupid tablet lol


----------



## Betheney

Zero phone coverage in my room also ended up in a normal room with a newborn like 2 meters from my bed, that has the loudest cry ive ever heard come out of a newborn. Boo. No more blood pressure checks or anything it's just sleep and a 12hr wait to see how the medication worked. So I guess nothing to update until the morning.

Thanks for all the love girls, hopefully will have an update by tomorrow lunch time.


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- lots of positive vibes coming your way from NJ. Hope the meds work and you can home. Sounds like you are handling it well, though... Hope everything works out!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Grr! I already feel sickish and this lady sits here close and starts pouring a super stincky cream all over her arms! The 3 hour drink is double as sweet as the one hour one. :s trying so hard to keep it in!


----------



## La Mere

Betheny- Big :hug: Thinking of you and sending prayers. I hope your bp comes down soon. I am sorry you have to stay in the hospital, hun. I hope they can figure out what's going on soon so you can go home. :hugs: Keep us updated hun.

Sonia- I am so gad you are feeling better! :hug:

Lauren- I've been feeling out of breath too. I think it is mostly due to baby getting bigger and putting pressure on our lungs and just about everything else. If you have too much trouble with breathing, I would call your dr. but I wouldn't worry too much as it is pretty normal to start getting short of breath as baby gets bigger.

Little J- Welcome back. What a sweet anniversary present! 

DeeDee- Good luck, hun! I am sorry that you have to do this again, and about that lady with the stinky cream. :haha: I hope everything goes good for you this time. :hugs:

And like I said I would yesterday, here is a pic of the invitation to my baby shower!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/babyshower_zpsb0ca7ed0.jpg


----------



## DittyByrd

So much has happened this weekend! 

Congrats Lillian on your engagement, yay for the start of the baby showers, and we are obviously the group with the cutest bumps!

Betheney - Have you had protein in your urine or any other symptoms of hypertension? Really wishing you the best and hoping the medications makes a difference for you. 

Lauren - I walked up an down the steps twice yesterday packing to leave my parents' house and I had to sit down I was so out of breath. Try kneeling on all fours to take some pressure out of your abdomen (which will let you diaphragm expand more) and see if that helps. 

Last night I got kicked so hard right about the left brim of my pelvis I actually jumped! My DH said "There is no way that was due to the baby!" Oh yes. This little jellybean isn't so little anymore. I can feel bean move simultaneously on both sides of my abdomen (making think he/she is transverse) and it makes me feel a little panicky about how close this is getting! AHHH!

BTW - Anyone else snoop on their registries to see what's been purchased? Shame on me but I can't help it! :)


----------



## La Mere

Well, I'm not registered anywhere, but the girls put my invitation, an RSVP list and a list of things I need/want on the bulletin board at church yesterday and peeked at it as we were leaving and one or two things were already crossed off. Naughty mommy. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh well im heading home soon. I threw up everywhere in the lab. So they are about to draw one last thing of blood and just read them. She doesn't think i have gd since my last numbers werent awful considering what I ate.


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney I hope the meds work and bring that BP down! Keep us posted on how things go. 

Deedee sorry it made you so sick. I know that was no fun! :nope:

I'm finishing up baby organizing today. I didn't get a chance to put everything away yesterday so I am going to be working on that today. I have one last little load of baby things to wash up. 

Oh Snow - I don't know if I said this but I wanted to say that I LOVE the name you have picked out. It is beautiful! This post moves so fast, sometimes I forget to put stuff in! :haha: 

LaMere that is such a cute invitation! I kept peeking too to see what was purchased but it didn't do me any good! :haha: 

Went through my pictures again and could only find a few that weren't too fuzzy. My camera is so stupid! I need a new one. The bibs I got were so great. The lady made them. She also made some hooded towels. I love the handmade stuff and these were just awesome!
 



Attached Files:







100_4636.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 3









100_4650.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









100_4660.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh well im heading home soon. I threw up everywhere in the lab. So they are about to draw one last thing of blood and just read them. She doesn't think i have gd since my last numbers werent awful considering what I ate.

:hugs: I am sorry that it made you so sick, hun. :hugs: But it's good that she thinks you don't have GD. 



sassy_mom said:


> Betheney I hope the meds work and bring that BP down! Keep us posted on how things go.
> 
> Deedee sorry it made you so sick. I know that was no fun! :nope:
> 
> I'm finishing up baby organizing today. I didn't get a chance to put everything away yesterday so I am going to be working on that today. I have one last little load of baby things to wash up.
> 
> Oh Snow - I don't know if I said this but I wanted to say that I LOVE the name you have picked out. It is beautiful! This post moves so fast, sometimes I forget to put stuff in! :haha:
> 
> LaMere that is such a cute invitation! I kept peeking too to see what was purchased but it didn't do me any good! :haha:
> 
> Went through my pictures again and could only find a few that weren't too fuzzy. My camera is so stupid! I need a new one. The bibs I got were so great. The lady made them. She also made some hooded towels. I love the handmade stuff and these were just awesome!

Thanks, Sassy. I thought it was so cute and perfect for a team yellow mama!

I love the pics from your shower. I will try to take some at my shower, only camera I have is our phone :haha: But if I don't get pics of the actual shower I will definitely take pics of what we got for baby!


----------



## La Mere

Oh and just a reminder to everyone who wants to participate in the Secret Santa, we need your info by Nov. 1st. Thanks to everyone who has sent their info already! :xmas6:


----------



## BlossomJ

Aruppe - You look so good! you're definitely one of those people with a pregnancy 'glow' :)

Darkstar - I'd go with Kyan for the spelling if that's how you're pronouncing it, otherwise it could be said "kee-an" :)

Betheny - Hope you manage to sleep ok in there & that the meds do their job. Really praying they get this sorted for you :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - Ewwww! Hope you're ok now :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, yeah, ewww! LOL thank God it wasn't carpet and managed to miss the chairs! They cleaned in less than a couple of minutes Haha. 

I'm back home now, Cab driver was extremely chatty, freaky asking questions LOL. 

Waiting to see what they say. Praying to God they don't make me repeat it. I doubt it though, because I don't think they wanna deal with this preggo lady again in the same circumstances hahaha.


----------



## BlossomJ

LaMere - Very cute invite :)


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Haha, yeah, ewww! LOL thank God it wasn't carpet and managed to miss the chairs! They cleaned in less than a couple of minutes Haha.
> 
> I'm back home now, Cab driver was extremely chatty, freaky asking questions LOL.
> 
> Waiting to see what they say. Praying to God they don't make me repeat it. I doubt it though, because I don't think they wanna deal with this preggo lady again in the same circumstances hahaha.

Thank goodness. :haha: I think it's times like that are why they usually don't have carpet! Glad you're back home, just take it easy. I hope they get back to you ASAP!! What kinda questions? lol 

Thanks, Blossom!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha deedee... so sorry that happened.. my cousin went for her GD test and literally threw up all over a nurse and the computer!!! HAHAHA... how awful... glad your home and ok now!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> Thank you girls. It's a bit of a crappy situation
> 
> Update
> 
> - a few hours later after really relaxing and nearly falling asleep while awaiting the doctor the midwife did one last check and it was 145/98 so still not good
> 
> Doctor then turned up shortly after to see me. Told me he'd like to take some bloods then check my blood pressure every 15minutes for 1 hour. If the 4 readings don't drop below 95 then he would like room start me on medication and then monitor me for 12hours to see if the medication works. But I think even if it's below 95 they still wish to keep me in and see my blood pressure over a 12hr period even without medication. AsI think he said I could possibly go home if all 4 are below 95 but I think he was trying to compromise because I didn't really want to stay. But I've just told him if he wants me to stay then I'm happy to stay and I'll send my husband and Eva home. So he agreed that was a good idea.
> 
> Anyway the 4 x 15min checks
> 
> 1st was 138/98
> 2nd was 142/102
> 3rd was 148/108
> 4th was 135/104
> 
> So looks like I'm going to be medicated and then monitored for 12hrs to see if the meds work. Fingers crossed they do so I can go home tomorrow lunch time. It's 11:30pm now.
> 
> Quick update
> 
> Took the meds now just waiting for a room, they're trying to find me a private room even tho I'm not a private patient so I dont have to listen to crying babies all night.

Hope everything is ok hun! thinking of you! keep us updated! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok so update at docs today!... if u remember I now go for weekly non stress test and ultrasound... in just a week baby went from 1lb 14 oz to 2lb 5 oz!!! OMG. im freaking out! lol... she is measuring perfectly on time though... and no contractions and she is doing perfect :)

and we tried to see her face in 4d again but she is completely head down and facing my spine :( hoping next week she turns around...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - sorry to hear you're in hospital but glad they are keeping an eye on you x


----------



## JCh

Kind of an awkward question, is anyone having issues with their nipples creasing or partially turning in..... 

My mom always talked about inverted nipples but I have never had this before - seems like I have one really doing it more than the other.... And it's kind of painful, I keep trying to readjust my bra and make it stop happening but it just seems to happen again the next time I check....

Am I the only one? Anyone heard of this or know what to do?


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney 
Hope ur feeling better and this all get resolved fast for u keep us posted :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So do u think its cheaper to buy the pacifier holders or make them? I know I could make them but I don't want to end up spending more money hope some one can answer me


----------



## snowangel187

Dr update. Still on bedrest. My appts with him will be every two weeks for now and he's also giving me the paperwork to start my non-stress tests once a week. I got all preregistered for the hospital. 

I ended up being 20 mins late picking dd up from school I ran to have some blood drawn and I was next on the list to be called when the lady in front of me passed out. =/


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> So do u think its cheaper to buy the pacifier holders or make them? I know I could make them but I don't want to end up spending more money hope some one can answer me

It's probably cheaper to make I'd assume. They're like $5 I think unless u buy the package that has a pacifier and holder together. :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> So do u think its cheaper to buy the pacifier holders or make them? I know I could make them but I don't want to end up spending more money hope some one can answer me

My nipples are flat usually and only stick out when cold or stimulated. They don't completely invert inward. It is not painful.

I think it's worth the money to just buy the pacifier clip because you can get cheap ones for a couple of dollars (US). Seems like a lot of work to save a small amount. Just my opinion.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> So do u think its cheaper to buy the pacifier holders or make them? I know I could make them but I don't want to end up spending more money hope some one can answer me


In stores they are about $5-$6 for one. I think that is a ridiculous price. It is definitely cheaper to make your own and they are super simple to make. You might spend the same amount but instead you could make a huge amount of the holders. Also, you could make these with the same materials and get 2 baby products out of it.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/102789007/bottle-tether-toy-tether-sippy-strap

I'm planning on making both. I would think you could even get those quarter bundles of material and use.


----------



## Little J

Lillian- congrats! I was wondering what everyone kept congratulating you on haha

Bethenny- i hope the BP gets under control so you dont need to worry about it anymore, what a pain!

Deedee- thats aweful! I hate feeling like im going to throw up, only to try and hold it back so bad to just throw up anyways. Im usually not big on sugary drinks (even tho this whole pregnancy iv been craving candy etc) So im nervous how my GD test/drink will go down. (i even mix my fruit juices with some water bc im sucha wimp!)

Grr.... just got off the phone with my insurance and for some reason I was charged for OUT-of network for my 20 week ultrasound. I called the insurance and they are trying to code it again and i called my Clinic and asked how this could happen but they said ALL of their Dr.s etc. are all IN-network so they arent sure how the insurance company screwed it up. Hopefully itll get resolved soon.... that scan was over $800! and they want ME to pay $680 of it when the insurance should cover it at 80%... as you can tell I was super shocked when i got the bill :growlmad:


----------



## Little J

Yay for being the double digits now left to go! Wahoo!


----------



## La Mere

hehe thanks for the link, sassy. Even though you posted,it for Kaiecee. :haha: just one more thing I wanna make!

I also have a question for you, sassy or any of you crafty ladies here. I am planning making,my own snoogle pillow.. How much fabric and stuffing do you think I will need to get?


----------



## La Mere

Little J- wow that is a huge screw up. Hope they can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, ewww! LOL thank God it wasn't carpet and managed to miss the chairs! They cleaned in less than a couple of minutes Haha.
> 
> I'm back home now, Cab driver was extremely chatty, freaky asking questions LOL.
> 
> Waiting to see what they say. Praying to God they don't make me repeat it. I doubt it though, because I don't think they wanna deal with this preggo lady again in the same circumstances hahaha.
> 
> Thank goodness. :haha: I think it's times like that are why they usually don't have carpet! Glad you're back home, just take it easy. I hope they get back to you ASAP!! What kinda questions? lol
> 
> Thanks, Blossom!Click to expand...

Oh, if I was married or wasn't. If he was the daddy of my baby, if I lived alone of with family, if my husband was home or not... I was like... :wacko: I don't know if he was just chatty, worried he was bringing a pregnant lady back from the hospital...(My drs office building is right beside a hospital) lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy 
Thanks ill get dh to bring me tomorrow to civilization since we're gonna see his patents to get the stuff at Walmart and the dollar store unless he pisses me off again today lol


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, ewww! LOL thank God it wasn't carpet and managed to miss the chairs! They cleaned in less than a couple of minutes Haha.
> 
> I'm back home now, Cab driver was extremely chatty, freaky asking questions LOL.
> 
> Waiting to see what they say. Praying to God they don't make me repeat it. I doubt it though, because I don't think they wanna deal with this preggo lady again in the same circumstances hahaha.
> 
> Thank goodness. :haha: I think it's times like that are why they usually don't have carpet! Glad you're back home, just take it easy. I hope they get back to you ASAP!! What kinda questions? lol
> 
> Thanks, Blossom!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, if I was married or wasn't. If he was the daddy of my baby, if I lived alone of with family, if my husband was home or not... I was like... :wacko: I don't know if he was just chatty, worried he was bringing a pregnant lady back from the hospital...(My drs office building is right beside a hospital) lolClick to expand...

Creepy... Why should it be any of his business if you lived alone or if your hubby was home or not? I would have been so uncomfortable lol.


----------



## La Mere

:rofl: I just checked my guessing pool to see if any of you girls had made a guess.. I think Snow is trying to kill me! :rofl: she guessed i'd have an 8 lb 1 oz baby 5 days late! :haha: I love that guessing pool game...


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for all the love and concern ladies I've read all of your posts since my last update.

I am absolutely wrecked. Yesterday I had such little sleep and was at placement all day so couldn't nap then straight to my doctors then straight to the hospital so there was no time to nap or catch up on sleep. Last night the newborn I'm sharing a room with cried ALL NIGHT I got solid sleep from 2am-5am when she gave the baby to the midwives and that's about it. I'm so effing tired. My eyes won't stop watering and I can't stop yawning.
.
They came in at 6am to check my blood pressure as I had the meds around midnight. My BP was 135/95 which is better but not perfect. I'm hoping that it's better because of the meds and not because our BP usually is better first thing in the morning. 

Ditty - no protein in urine, no swelling, just headaches and stars in my vision.

They told me I have another dose to be given at 8am... so now I'm unsure how long they wish to keep me.

<3


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> hehe thanks for the link, sassy. Even though you posted,it for Kaiecee. :haha: just one more thing I wanna make!
> 
> I also have a question for you, sassy or any of you crafty ladies here. I am planning making,my own snoogle pillow.. How much fabric and stuffing do you think I will need to get?


It really depends on how big you are going to make it but I know to make a cover for a regular store bought snoogle you would need 3 yards of fabric. As for the stuffing .... that I am not sure about. I would go with a lot but that is not a helpful measurement. :haha: It also depends on how firm or soft you want the stuffing to be. Go with the biggest roll of stuffing (I've used batting for stuffing things like that. Not sure what you are using.) and adjust from there. I think that part will be more trial and error. Hope that helps!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> Thanks for all the love and concern ladies I've read all of your posts since my last update.
> 
> I am absolutely wrecked. Yesterday I had such little sleep and was at placement all day so couldn't nap then straight to my doctors then straight to the hospital so there was no time to nap or catch up on sleep. Last night the newborn I'm sharing a room with cried ALL NIGHT I got solid sleep from 2am-5am when she gave the baby to the midwives and that's about it. I'm so effing tired. My eyes won't stop watering and I can't stop yawning.
> .
> They came in at 6am to check my blood pressure as I had the meds around midnight. My BP was 135/95 which is better but not perfect. I'm hoping that it's better because of the meds and not because our BP u usually is better first thing in the morning.
> 
> They told me I have another dose to be given at 8am... so now I'm unsure how long they wish to keep me.
> 
> <3

:hugs: thank for the update. Glad to hear your BP is getting better and I hope for your sake its because of the meds too. :hugs: I am sorry you haven't been able to rest, hun. It,must be frustrating not knowing how long they are going to keep you there. Try to rest and relax as much as you can. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks for the link, sassy. Even though you posted,it for Kaiecee. :haha: just one more thing I wanna make!
> 
> I also have a question for you, sassy or any of you crafty ladies here. I am planning making,my own snoogle pillow.. How much fabric and stuffing do you think I will need to get?
> 
> 
> It really depends on how big you are going to make it but I know to make a cover for a regular store bought snoogle you would need 3 yards of fabric. As for the stuffing .... that I am not sure about. I would go with a lot but that is not a helpful measurement. :haha: It also depends on how firm or soft you want the stuffing to be. Go with the biggest roll of stuffing (I've used batting for stuffing things like that. Not sure what you are using.) and adjust from there. I think that part will be more trial and error. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks so much sassy! I was think of just going and pricing stuffing materials then decide what kind I want to use. I would want it kind of a medium firmness, like a really good pillow :haha: i'm just afraid if I make it too soft it will defeat the purpose, you know? Which kinda of stuffing material would you recommend other than batting? And yes, it helped a lot actually!


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks for the link, sassy. Even though you posted,it for Kaiecee. :haha: just one more thing I wanna make!
> 
> I also have a question for you, sassy or any of you crafty ladies here. I am planning making,my own snoogle pillow.. How much fabric and stuffing do you think I will need to get?
> 
> 
> It really depends on how big you are going to make it but I know to make a cover for a regular store bought snoogle you would need 3 yards of fabric. As for the stuffing .... that I am not sure about. I would go with a lot but that is not a helpful measurement. :haha: It also depends on how firm or soft you want the stuffing to be. Go with the biggest roll of stuffing (I've used batting for stuffing things like that. Not sure what you are using.) and adjust from there. I think that part will be more trial and error. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much sassy! I was think of just going and pricing stuffing materials then decide what kind I want to use. I would want it kind of a medium firmness, like a really good pillow :haha: i'm just afraid if I make it too soft it will defeat the purpose, you know? Which kinda of stuffing material would you recommend other than batting? And yes, it helped a lot actually!Click to expand...


I've only ever using batting but you could even do something like t-shirts from goodwill. That would give you a firmer stuffing without breaking the bank. With batting you would need more because of its softness ... I know they have foam in pieces but it can get kind of lumpy.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> Thanks for all the love and concern ladies I've read all of your posts since my last update.
> 
> I am absolutely wrecked. Yesterday I had such little sleep and was at placement all day so couldn't nap then straight to my doctors then straight to the hospital so there was no time to nap or catch up on sleep. Last night the newborn I'm sharing a room with cried ALL NIGHT I got solid sleep from 2am-5am when she gave the baby to the midwives and that's about it. I'm so effing tired. My eyes won't stop watering and I can't stop yawning.
> .
> They came in at 6am to check my blood pressure as I had the meds around midnight. My BP was 135/95 which is better but not perfect. I'm hoping that it's better because of the meds and not because our BP usually is better first thing in the morning.
> 
> Ditty - no protein in urine, no swelling, just headaches and stars in my vision.
> 
> They told me I have another dose to be given at 8am... so now I'm unsure how long they wish to keep me.
> 
> <3

Keep getting better!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks for the link, sassy. Even though you posted,it for Kaiecee. :haha: just one more thing I wanna make!
> 
> I also have a question for you, sassy or any of you crafty ladies here. I am planning making,my own snoogle pillow.. How much fabric and stuffing do you think I will need to get?
> 
> 
> It really depends on how big you are going to make it but I know to make a cover for a regular store bought snoogle you would need 3 yards of fabric. As for the stuffing .... that I am not sure about. I would go with a lot but that is not a helpful measurement. :haha: It also depends on how firm or soft you want the stuffing to be. Go with the biggest roll of stuffing (I've used batting for stuffing things like that. Not sure what you are using.) and adjust from there. I think that part will be more trial and error. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much sassy! I was think of just going and pricing stuffing materials then decide what kind I want to use. I would want it kind of a medium firmness, like a really good pillow :haha: i'm just afraid if I make it too soft it will defeat the purpose, you know? Which kinda of stuffing material would you recommend other than batting? And yes, it helped a lot actually!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only ever using batting but you could even do something like t-shirts from goodwill. That would give you a firmer stuffing without breaking the bank. With batting you would need more because of its softness ... I know they have foam in pieces but it can get kind of lumpy.Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't really wanna use foam lol.. And I don't have a goodwill near me.. Boo! :haha: but, I will check out the thrift stores around here and see if they have good prices on their t-shirts.. If not I will probably end up using batting, which is fine with me. Thanks so much for all your help, Sassy!


----------



## span

Been bad about keeping up on here again! :blush:

Lillian - HUGE congratulations! :happydance:

Betheny - really sorry to hear your BP is playing you up.:nope: Youmust really miss your little girl being stuck in hospital. Hope you don't have to stay much longer. :hugs:

Things just ticking along here. My platelets have come back low from my 28 week appointment, which is what happened at the same point last time. Hopefully they'll go back up to normal by the time Darcey (our chosen name for her) arrives, as they did with Megan, otherwise I can kiss my homebirth or MW led unit goodbye. :wacko: They're currently not low enough to cause concern though. :flower:
6 weeks left at work. I'm part time so only 17 actual work days left! :shock: This pregnancy is going scarily fast compared with last time. Slightly freaked out to think she'll be here within 13 weeks, hopefully sooner! :help:

Oh and here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago. Chubby cheeks already - I'm expecting a 10lber this time.:haha: My bump is much bigger than last time and Meg was 8lb9oz and 5 days early....
 



Attached Files:







darcey2.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## La Mere

Lovely pic, Span! Good hearing from you! Hope your platlets bouce back up!


----------



## La Mere

I know I mentioned it earlier, but are there any more of you girls who wanna take part in the secret santa? :xmas6: so I can have an idea of the head count so to speak :haha:


----------



## gingermango

Just ordered my changing bag :happydance: so excited lol

https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=3000&type=1768&channel=26#


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> Just ordered my changing bag :happydance: so excited lol
> 
> https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=3000&type=1768&channel=26#

What a CUTE bag!!! I still don't have one yet. I'm eyeballing one but it is $50. A friend of mine said she was making me one but she has been very sick and couldn't make it to the shower so I don't know if she is still planning on making me one. If not, I'll wait until I can snag a coupon or something.


----------



## La Mere

Cute, Ginger! I have one in the same colors... But I can't find it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a diaper bag it's grey and black and turquoise with Polk a dots but its all maybe I should buy a new one


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We went for a gray colored one. I really want hubby to feel part of it all and I am so sure he wouldn't carry any kind of bag that was too girly. He is just built that way. He wont even carry my purse long, it makes him feel awkward. So I went for pattern free stuff on bags and baby carriers.


----------



## La Mere

:rofl: Kaiecee's trying to kill me too! :rofl: Ray was only 5 lbs 15 oz... I might need some pain relief if I have to push out an 8lber! :rofl: you girls are awesome and cracking me up!


----------



## sassy_mom

Can someone post a link to the pool site? I know it is several posts back but I would like to join in.


----------



## Poppy84

Wow I absolutely love that bag!!!!!!!!!!
I want one!


----------



## La Mere

www.expectnet.com

The name of my game is waddleitbe if you wanna take a guess. Betheney also.started a thread for us. I'll post that link for you too.


----------



## La Mere

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1305457-closed-january-guessing-pool-group.html

Here's the link to the guessing pool.thread, sassy!


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> :rofl: Kaiecee's trying to kill me too! :rofl: Ray was only 5 lbs 15 oz... I might need some pain relief if I have to push out an 8lber! :rofl: you girls are awesome and cracking me up!

Lol sorry I was gonna put 7lbs 10oz but I forgot what little one was at birth lol but I figured if it is a boy it's gonna b bigger well for u now I hope not since u do everything medication free


----------



## brieri1

That's a really cute diaper bag. I'm just using a traveling bag my mil gave me for Christmas last year that's really pretty and spacious on the inside, a must for a cloth diapering mom. 
I really hate my nipples today. They are so sore. I hope my boobs aren't still getting bigger. I invested in maternity bras that I had a little room in a couple months ago and that little room I had is gone... Sorry to over share. I miss my old chest. I went from a B to a DD when I was measured a couple months ago. I think they've grown enough. Do any of you ladies still have sore boobs?


----------



## brieri1

Oh, on a totally different note, I went to my last appointment with my Naval hospital OB today. My glucose and iron levels were perfect. I'm measuring great. It took awhile to get baby girl's heart rate because she kept punching the doppler, but its in the 130's.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's like I need more time to get everything done but at the same time 
I want him to be here to see for myself he's perfect in every way I don't want to have a baby like honey boo boos sister with and extra finger


----------



## ARuppe716

Brier- mine are killing me, too!!

La Mere- I agree with the yardage for the snoogle. Do you have a JoAnn's nearby? I usually get my stuffing there...you would be able to feel through the bags what density you want. Then you can eye up the size of each back to figure out how much you need. I like my pillows a little firmer so I tend to buy more than I think I'll need because I tend to stuff them pretty tight!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Little man!
 



Attached Files:







Squishy #4.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## darkstar

I love that change bag. My Mother bought me mine when I first found out I was pg and I really don't like it much.. it seems like it won't last long either but I don't want to hurt her feelings and not use it.

I hope you get to go home soon Betheney. I would hate to be stuck in a room with someone elses newborn crying all night.. it's terrible they couldn't find you another room. I don't mind my own baby crying but have no patience for anyone elses!

We are finally going to make a start on the nursery. We're only renting and the babies room is a nice one but it is a real pale lilac colour so not very boyish. We decided instead of painting (the landlord would allow us to) we'll just put some boyish decals up and change the curtains because the ones in the room are very granny looking. We're not sure we'll live here more than a year or two so it would be a waste of time painting, baby isn't going to know he had a girly coloured room for the first couple of years of his life 

I'm finally getting some motivation together to start working out what we still need to buy and getting all the pieces we've collected together and organised.


----------



## snowangel187

La Mere said:


> :rofl: Kaiecee's trying to kill me too! :rofl: Ray was only 5 lbs 15 oz... I might need some pain relief if I have to push out an 8lber! :rofl: you girls are awesome and cracking me up!

DD was 8lbs 1oz and I did it med free. I didn't think it was that bad honestly. I'm actually more afraid of this delivery because this baby will be smaller. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> It's like I need more time to get everything done but at the same time
> I want him to be here to see for myself he's perfect in every way I don't want to have a baby like honey boo boos sister with and extra finger

My cousin had a baby at 16 and all was fine she got home and found the baby had a 2nd thumb on one of his hands!! They didn't notice it themselves and the drs and nurses never said anything to them. :saywhat: can u imagine that panic?


----------



## snowangel187

My diaper bag is a black and navy blue Eddie Bauer bag that dh picked, because he to refuses to carry anything girly. I think I'll buy him a man purse for Christmas. :haha:

I did a ton of stuff today. I have been feeling very overwhelmed with my to do list and haven't had much energy or motivation. Today I swept the whole house. Cleaned the bathrooms. Did two loads of laundry. Put clean dishes away and reloaded dishwasher. Organized dd's toys. Added a few things to my hospital bag. Vacuumed. Organized paper work cooked dinner. Thats a crap ton of stuff for being on bedrest and I'm feeling it now. :blush: and all I can think about is how bad I need to mop the floor. Most all of that is just daily chores stuff I've been behind on it doesn't even help me on the 'to do before baby list' so when I should feel accomplished. Besides te pain I'm feeling for overdoing it I'm feel overwhelmed/aggravated with my "lack of" progress. 

Ok my crying and whining is over.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok so I'm having a slow moment .... can someone tell me how to post the link for my game?? I made my game and can't figure out where to go to get the link. I went where it said to copy this ... except when I checked the link, it wasn't a link at all. :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

nevermind! DUH!!!! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Ok so I'm having a slow moment .... can someone tell me how to post the link for my game?? I made my game and can't figure out where to go to get the link. I went where it said to copy this ... except when I checked the link, it wasn't a link at all. :shrug:

It's under game control I think is what Betheney told me?? I'll try to go check.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Kaiecee's trying to kill me too! :rofl: Ray was only 5 lbs 15 oz... I might need some pain relief if I have to push out an 8lber! :rofl: you girls are awesome and cracking me up!
> 
> Lol sorry I was gonna put 7lbs 10oz but I forgot what little one was at birth lol but I figured if it is a boy it's gonna b bigger well for u now I hope not since u do everything medication freeClick to expand...

:haha: It's okay, Kaiecee! I just thought it was funny you girls were guessing 8lbers!!



brieri1 said:


> That's a really cute diaper bag. I'm just using a traveling bag my mil gave me for Christmas last year that's really pretty and spacious on the inside, a must for a cloth diapering mom.
> I really hate my nipples today. They are so sore. I hope my boobs aren't still getting bigger. I invested in maternity bras that I had a little room in a couple months ago and that little room I had is gone... Sorry to over share. I miss my old chest. I went from a B to a DD when I was measured a couple months ago. I think they've grown enough. Do any of you ladies still have sore boobs?

Mine are still sore too. Doesn't help that Ray still wants to nurse from time to time. 



ARuppe716 said:


> Brier- mine are killing me, too!!
> 
> La Mere- I agree with the yardage for the snoogle. Do you have a JoAnn's nearby? I usually get my stuffing there...you would be able to feel through the bags what density you want. Then you can eye up the size of each back to figure out how much you need. I like my pillows a little firmer so I tend to buy more than I think I'll need because I tend to stuff them pretty tight!

Um, not that I am aware of, but I will google it and see. Thanks, ARuppe!!



mommyof2peas said:


> Little man!

So cute!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow you are making my va-jay jay hurt already! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Snow you are making my va-jay jay hurt already! :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl: sorry. 

I'm sure panic will set in when I get closer but for right now I can't wait for labor. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> That's a really cute diaper bag. I'm just using a traveling bag my mil gave me for Christmas last year that's really pretty and spacious on the inside, a must for a cloth diapering mom.
> I really hate my nipples today. They are so sore. I hope my boobs aren't still getting bigger. I invested in maternity bras that I had a little room in a couple months ago and that little room I had is gone... Sorry to over share. I miss my old chest. I went from a B to a DD when I was measured a couple months ago. I think they've grown enough. Do any of you ladies still have sore boobs?

I do, my boobs never stopped being sore.


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy you and DH are evil :haha: 8lbs and 8lbs 6oz, i think i'd die in the process!!


----------



## snowangel187

One of dh's childhood friends weighed 12lbs when he was born. :saywhat: no thanks. Let's hope for his wife's sake their kids don't take after him. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> One of dh's childhood friends weighed 12lbs when he was born. :saywhat: no thanks. Let's hope for his wife's sake their kids don't take after him. :haha:

My mom was humongous! She was around 10+ lbs when she was born! :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

Holy crap! That is a big baby! 

I'm ready for the birth because I am so tired of being pregnant. :haha: 
On a good note, we are starting to get things crossed off our "baby list". Hopefully over the next couple of weeks, all we will be buying is diapers. I want everything taken care of and just start stocking up on the cloth diapers. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Kaiecee's trying to kill me too! :rofl: Ray was only 5 lbs 15 oz... I might need some pain relief if I have to push out an 8lber! :rofl: you girls are awesome and cracking me up!
> 
> DD was 8lbs 1oz and I did it med free. I didn't think it was that bad honestly. I'm actually more afraid of this delivery because this baby will be smaller. :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol, I was only kidding, Snow. I'm gonna do it med free regardless. :haha: I just think it's hilarious that you girls are guessing 8lbers!! :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Those of you who have given birth without drugs, can you tell me how you did it? Are there any good books you would recommend for me to look into? I had an epidural with DD from 4cm on. They gave me pitocin for no reason and I was hurting so bad I couldn't stand it. However, my epidural ran out and I then panicked. I am not sure how I am going to go this time, however, pitocin will not be going anywhere near me and I would like to at least look into what are some ways of relaxing without meds.


----------



## La Mere

I honestly didn't read anything. I just decided that's what I wanted. Water does help in my opinion, but it didn't work for me to labor and give birth in the water. :shrugs: Not much help, I know.. I think it's just something you have to prepare yourself for.. I was quite amazed with how well I handled it since I'm usually not that good with pain.

If you want, I can google some books for you to check out, Sassy. It will have to be tomorrow though cuz I'm going to bed now. But if you want me to, I will definitely look into if for you.


----------



## AJThomas

My Dad was 11lbs and one of my uncles was 12 (my Grandma had 10 kids in all). 

Baby has been trying his best to stick his foot between my ribs all evening. I've managed to prevent it by stretching when he tries but he managed to do it when I was lying down and boy was it uncomfortable!


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel baby move but not as much as yesterday is this normal has it happen to u ladies ?


----------



## darkstar

Kaiecee said:


> I feel baby move but not as much as yesterday is this normal has it happen to u ladies ?

Mine is very consistent but they do sometimes get sleepy during a growth spurt. Try drinking some orange juice and lying on your left side to see if he starts kicking around.


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe I'm being too paranoid cuz I find this baby doesn't kick as much or as hard as my other boys so I'm thinking since this is dh's first lo that I shouldn't compare and I think this one is smaller


----------



## Poppy84

I have on and off days with movement. One day baby can be really hyper and move loads all day and then another day I won't feel much. It's as if he's tired himself out from all the kicking the day before haha


----------



## Lilahbear

gingermango said:


> Just ordered my changing bag :happydance: so excited lol
> 
> https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=3000&type=1768&channel=26#

That is lovely! MIL and FIL bought me mine and brought it up this weekend! 
It looks even better in real life and looks better without the changing mat clipped to the front.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymoov-Baby-Star-Changing-Bag/dp/B005M0ITO2


----------



## mellywelly

Sassy, water births are supposed to help with the pain, or you could look into hypnobirthing?

I watched a programmer the other day which said in the last few weeks baby puts on .5 lb a week. Ds was almost 7lb and born exactly at 37 weeks, so full term he would have been 10lb!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> It's like I need more time to get everything done but at the same time
> I want him to be here to see for myself he's perfect in every way I don't want to have a baby like honey boo boos sister with and extra finger
> 
> My cousin had a baby at 16 and all was fine she got home and found the baby had a 2nd thumb on one of his hands!! They didn't notice it themselves and the drs and nurses never said anything to them. :saywhat: can u imagine that panic?Click to expand...

Ds was born with fused toes on both feet. When he was born I was upset that he wasn't perfect, but you get over it and I now love his toes! We thought about getting them operated on but decided that it should be his decision when he's older, not ours.


----------



## Betheney

I can't remember the last update I gave. But the single dose did nothing so they upped it to a double dose and said I'll have 24hr monitoring which means a 2nd night in hospital. The double dose should work within an hour I still had terrible readings and then 1 good one 4hours past my last dose. We hoped it was a delayed reaction and the meds were finally working only to have the next reading be atrocious :-( then I had one "okay" one and then one good one!!!

So still the same dose to be regiven at 9pm and then lots more monitoring and my 2nd nights stay.


----------



## Lilahbear

Hope this will be your last night in hospital and they will have it under control by tomorrow! x


----------



## span

Sorry your BP still isn't under control Betheny. :nope:

We're lucky in the UK with pain relief as we have the option of gas & air, which is less full on than epidurals or pethidine. Last time I used a tens machine at 1st, then gas & air. I had nothing during the pushing stage though as it was too much of a distraction. She was 8lb9oz so not a lightweight. :winkwink:
I must admit I asked for an epidural at one point as I was struggling but it turns out it was the infamous 'transition', made more intense by going from 3-10cm in under an hour, and I was ready to push shortly after I requested it. :thumbup:
This time I'll start off with a tens again and am keen to give water a try. I'll also be quite happy to use the gas & air again. :flower:


----------



## Lillian33

Thinking of you Bethney & sending positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I feel baby move but not as much as yesterday is this normal has it happen to u ladies ?

I asked how to do the kick count at my last appt only because you read so many different opinions online. They told me at least one active time a day and at least 10 kicks within 2 hours and that each movement is counted. So for example if baby is moving and you get hit 3 times quik in a row that's 3 movements. If u haven't felt them active at least once but have felt them move lay down when they move to count kicks. They said don't lay down and try to count kicks when baby isn't moving, just because you lay down doesn't mean baby will start moving. :thumbup: and if you're concerned go to get checked they can check quick enough to make sure everything is all right. :hugs:



sassy_mom said:


> Those of you who have given birth without drugs, can you tell me how you did it? Are there any good books you would recommend for me to look into? I had an epidural with DD from 4cm on. They gave me pitocin for no reason and I was hurting so bad I couldn't stand it. However, my epidural ran out and I then panicked. I am not sure how I am going to go this time, however, pitocin will not be going anywhere near me and I would like to at least look into what are some ways of relaxing without meds.

Honestly I was terrified of the epidural. :haha: I had pitiocin and actually a "bad" experience with it. They were giving me too much pitiocin at one point and I had not even a seconds break in between contractions for about two hours!! At that point I was starting to breakdown a little, but once the nurses realized I wasn't getting a break and backed off the pitiocin I was fine. I was just mentally prepared to not get an epidural no matter what. And that women have down it for years without anything and I could do it too! 
This time I'm hoping to go into labor without pitiocin so I can walk around to help labor progress rather then being tied to a bed with monitors. :thumbup: 

I also made it a request when I went in that nobody offer me pain meds and if I wanted them I'd ask for them. Out of sight out of mind. :haha:


----------



## Little J

LaMere- My mini snoogle has quite the jam packed stuffing. Its stuffed so full that it makes it a job in itself to take the slip cover off to wash it, but you just need to wiggle it bit by bit (not sure if that helps?)

Bethenny- Do they have any rhyme or reason as to possibly why your BP is being crazy?


----------



## Little J

Lastnight i had hubby watch/touch my belly while LO was moving. It freaked him out.... he thinks is so wierd but cool at the same time :haha:

He asked if it hurt.... i said it didnt at all, it just felt wierd and felt like im passing HUGE gas bubbles


----------



## brieri1

So today is my 22nd birthday. And I am 29 weeks and 4 days pregnant. Never saw that coming.


----------



## Betheney

Thanks girls

Little J - its really weird I'm having this BP problem. Your chances for having it a second pregnancy when you had it in a first is high, your chances of having it in a first pregnancy is high. But your chances of developing pregnancy induced hypertension (what I have) in a second pregnancy when the first was fine is incredibly uncommon. Its also more common with women with a history of BP problems (not me). It's also more common in obese women but I started this pregnancy out 15kgs lighter than my starting weight with Eva. But it's definitly pregnancy induced hypertension, good BP until 29 weeks then it's shot up and stayed up. Hospital just want to really confirm Its not turning into pre-eclampsia. Although that can happen at any time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

All this talk about the size of baby has me worried! Last week she was 1 lb 14 oz then this week she was 2 lb 5 oz...thats 7 oz in a week, almost a half lb....EEEK! At this rate, going in at 39 weeks shell be pretty hefty!


----------



## Little J

Betheney said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> Little J - its really weird I'm having this BP problem. Your chances for having it a second pregnancy when you had it in a first is high, your chances of having it in a first pregnancy is high. But your chances of developing pregnancy induced hypertension (what I have) in a second pregnancy when the first was fine is incredibly uncommon. Its also more common with women with a history of BP problems (not me). It's also more common in obese women but I started this pregnancy out 15kgs lighter than my starting weight with Eva. But it's definitly pregnancy induced hypertension, good BP until 29 weeks then it's shot up and stayed up. Hospital just want to really confirm Its not turning into pre-eclampsia. Although that can happen at any time.

I was curious if they mentioned anything about pre-ecplampsia. I really hope the new dose of meds work... its got to be scary for you and most of all annoying since you cant get any sleep at the hospital with crying babies all the time (def. doesnt help with the BP)


----------



## ARuppe716

Happy birthday Brier!!

Betheney- I hope you're feeling better and can go home soon to your family!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> All this talk about the size of baby has me worried! Last week she was 1 lb 14 oz then this week she was 2 lb 5 oz...thats 7 oz in a week, almost a half lb....EEEK! At this rate, going in at 39 weeks shell be pretty hefty!

Im nervous also! at th 20 week US my little boy weighed in at 1 lb and they are on average 9 oz at that time! He was almost double his weight at 20 weeks! Who knows what he weighs now! As for weight gain at that time i only gained what the baby weighed the whole pregnancy (1lb)

24 week Dr. apt i gained another 1.5 lbs, so im wondering if thats all baby as well meaning at 24 weeks he was 2.5 lbs (or near there) YIKES!

A gal i went to highschool with just had her baby a couple weeks ago via C-section and the baby was 11 lbs at 40 weeks!! I really wanted to ask her what the baby weighed at her 20 week US to see what i may be in for...


----------



## gingermango

Nikkilewis14 said:


> All this talk about the size of baby has me worried! Last week she was 1 lb 14 oz then this week she was 2 lb 5 oz...thats 7 oz in a week, almost a half lb....EEEK! At this rate, going in at 39 weeks shell be pretty hefty!

That sounds about right hun, i know when i went into labour with dd they said everyday they could keep her inside me she would gain 1 oz xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

gingermango said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> All this talk about the size of baby has me worried! Last week she was 1 lb 14 oz then this week she was 2 lb 5 oz...thats 7 oz in a week, almost a half lb....EEEK! At this rate, going in at 39 weeks shell be pretty hefty!
> 
> That sounds about right hun, i know when i went into labour with dd they said everyday they could keep her inside me she would gain 1 oz xxClick to expand...

Ok phew! She was born early too right?!


----------



## Betheney

Yeah LittleJ they're definitely concerned about pre-eclampsia and tbh I am too.


----------



## span

I wouldn't worry too much about weights at the moment. I don't think scans are all that accurate for estimating weight. One of my friends had gestational diabetes and their scans showed a big baby so she was induced at 38 weeks and she was only 6lb7oz. :dohh:
We gain weight all through the pregnancy too - both fat and water. :blush:

Happy birthday Brier. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

Happy Birthday Brieri!

Yea I agree that you really can't buy into what the doctors say the baby will weigh. They told my best friend her second son would weigh right around what her first son did (right under 8lbs) and when they pulled him out (c-section) he weighed 9lbs 1oz. :dohh: So I just think babies will weigh what they weigh and we won't have any idea until they come out. 

Betheney I really hope the meds will work. Try not to over worry and relax all you can. I know being in the room with crying babies and knowing what you are going through makes it hard to relax but try and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Nikkilewis14 said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> All this talk about the size of baby has me worried! Last week she was 1 lb 14 oz then this week she was 2 lb 5 oz...thats 7 oz in a week, almost a half lb....EEEK! At this rate, going in at 39 weeks shell be pretty hefty!
> 
> That sounds about right hun, i know when i went into labour with dd they said everyday they could keep her inside me she would gain 1 oz xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok phew! She was born early too right?!Click to expand...

Yeah she was born at 26+4 weighing 2lb 2oz. But as others have said the scans and fundal heught measurements are not accurate so dont stress too much, what will be will beand can i point out having had a tiny baby and a normal (7lb 12oz) baby there is no difference in my opinion pain wise, the contractions feel the same and the burning pain is still a nurning pain lol


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> So today is my 22nd birthday. And I am 29 weeks and 4 days pregnant. Never saw that coming.

Happy Birthday! I think we have a wide array of ages in our group. who's the youngest and the oldest??? I'm 30!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> I can't remember the last update I gave. But the single dose did nothing so they upped it to a double dose and said I'll have 24hr monitoring which means a 2nd night in hospital. The double dose should work within an hour I still had terrible readings and then 1 good one 4hours past my last dose. We hoped it was a delayed reaction and the meds were finally working only to have the next reading be atrocious :-( then I had one "okay" one and then one good one!!!
> 
> So still the same dose to be regiven at 9pm and then lots more monitoring and my 2nd nights stay.

:hugs: I am sorry its taking so much to get your bp back under control. Hoping the double dose works for you and you get to go home to Eva and DH soon. :hugs: sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way.




Little J said:


> LaMere- My mini snoogle has quite the jam packed stuffing. Its stuffed so full that it makes it a job in itself to take the slip cover off to wash it, but you just need to wiggle it bit by bit (not sure if that helps?)
> 
> Bethenny- Do they have any rhyme or reason as to possibly why your BP is being crazy?

Well, it does a bit lol. At least to know how stuffed the store bought ones are. Thanks. :)



brieri1 said:


> So today is my 22nd birthday. And I am 29 weeks and 4 days pregnant. Never saw that coming.

Happy birthday!


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> So today is my 22nd birthday. And I am 29 weeks and 4 days pregnant. Never saw that coming.
> 
> Happy Birthday! I think we have a wide array of ages in our group. who's the youngest and the oldest??? I'm 30!Click to expand...

I turned 22 back in August


----------



## jrowenj

Happy bday!!!!

Im 31 going on 32 in march


----------



## span

I'm getting old! :haha: I'm 34! :jo:

Just won a ticket to the Baby Show in London this weekend.:happydance: It's close to where I work so I'm going to pop in with Megan and say hi either before or after. It'll be great to look at double buggies. :thumbup:


----------



## els1022

thinking of you Betheney!! Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy birthday Brier!

I am 34, turning 35 in February.


----------



## sassy_mom

I will be 26 in February.


----------



## ARuppe716

I turned 29 this past August... Counting down to 30! ( I actually can't wait to be 30, I tend to be more of an "old soul" and it's more fitting )


----------



## Lauren021406

Happy birthday!
Betheny thinking of you i was tested for preclampsia
I am 26!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am 27! Hubby just turned 30.

So i just had a panic attack...dont even know what caused it...i was laying here watching tv and i felt like my heart was palpitating, checked my sugar thinking it was going low but nope, perfectly normal.... Then i got really nauseous and for the next 5 minutes my heart rate kept ncreasing, so i put the stopwatch on to count how fast it was going and i couldnt even concentrate to do that! Then i start sweating..texted hubby( he works 5 min away) and remember texting to him, u need to come home i think im going to pass out.... The room went really fuzzy...... I remember crawling up the stairs, rippig my sweats off bc im sweating so much and just laying down and focusig on my breathing... Then it went away!! 
Hubby walks in ..im half naked, and freezing bc i was sweating......i dont ven know what caused it... 

I had one about a year ago but it was more intense and i ended up in the e.r. Bc my entire face went numb and i couldnt breathe ... But havnt had one since. 

On top of it i think i freaked out even more ecause baby was kicking like crazy when my heart rate was increased... :(. Maybe im just overwhelmed with the pregnancy..who knows..

I called the ob just to be safe and they said just relax...


----------



## Lilahbear

Poor you sounds like a classic panic attack and it's horrible when they come on for no apparent reason. I used to get them where my face would go numb and then someone told me to cup my hands over my mouth and breath in and out steadily. Apparently by doing that you get more carbon dioxide in your blood and that helps to ease the numbness (and regulate your breathing). Not sure how true that is, but it works for me. It's really scary though! I haven't had them so much since I got pregnant, but used to get them alot when I was younger. I think because I know how to deal with them better they happen less. Hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## La Mere

Sassy, here are some books I googled on non-medicated childbirth. The first two are half birth stories/half info.

1. Ina May Gaskin's Guide to Childbirth (I recommend anything by Ina May)
2. Home Birth in the Hospital
3. The Birth Partner (a good one for both you and Dh to read)
4. The Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth (a good reference book)
5. Obstetric Myths vs. Research Realities
6. Optimal Care in Childbirth: The Case for a Physiologic Approach
7. Hypnobirthing: The Mongon Method 
8. Natural Birth In A Hospital
9. Active Birth: The New Approach to Giving Birth Naturally
10. The Bradley Method of Natural Childbirth

I am sure there are a ton of others, but if you really wanna read about it that should be more than enough to start you out. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lilahbear said:


> Poor you sounds like a classic panic attack and it's horrible when they come on for no apparent reason. I used to get them where my face would go numb and then someone told me to cup my hands over my mouth and breath in and out steadily. Apparently by doing that you get more carbon dioxide in your blood and that helps to ease the numbness (and regulate your breathing). Not sure how true that is, but it works for me. It's really scary though! I haven't had them so much since I got pregnant, but used to get them alot when I was younger. I think because I know how to deal with them better they happen less. Hope you are feeling better now!

Yea my attack that happened a year ago had those symptoms, my whole face and throat went numb and i couldnt swallow.... I really need to realize the synptoms so i can talk myself down and breathe! What a pain!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Brieri: Happy Birthday! Hope you have a good day!

@Betheney: Hope they manage to control ur BP! 

@Nikki: Wow, that's scary! Hope you feel better hun, and relax! 

I'm 27 and hubby is 24 haha.


----------



## La Mere

:hugs: I'm glad you are okay, Nikki. I would have been scared to death if that happened to me, especially with being home alone with Rayven. :hugs: 

Oh and hubby just turned 25 lol.. I forgot about him when I posted my age. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki I'm glad you are ok!!! How scary! Thank goodness your DH is so close. Take it easy for the rest of the day. I have heard those are scary to have! Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Hubby and I are both 26 although his birthday is Jan 9th so he may turn 27 before lo arrives


----------



## DeedeeBeester

7\
/\k


----------



## DittyByrd

I am having a rough day today. My neighbors are in their last 30's/early 40's. The wife was diagnosed with inflammatory breast cancer 2 years ago and has been battling it since. In the last couple of months, she started losing her battle. 

She is terminal. She has brain metastasis that has gradually made her lose function. She was using a cane for awhile, then a wheelchair. Today I saw nurses going in and out of the house and I can only assume she is receiving Hospice care. (In the US, Hospice care is available to terminally ill patients and has nurses come to the house to administer narcotics and other medications to keep people comfortable while they die.)

It is crushing. She is so young and I can't even imagine what her DH and 2 step children are going through. Watching death is emotionally hard but more so when you are already on a hormonal roller coaster.

I told my DH he needs to live forever. Hug your spouses a little harder tonight.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Every time that stressful lady ex-friend/stalker I know writes on my Facebook wall: "When WE turn 30 weeks I'll freak out, because OUR Matthew is coming soon..." I die a little.

WHAT?! That sounds creepy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just Cuz


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Every time that stressful lady ex-friend/stalker I know writes on my Facebook wall: "When WE turn 30 weeks I'll freak out, because OUR Matthew is coming soon..." I die a little.
> 
> WHAT?! That sounds creepy!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she is! I think I told you girls about her. How I reacted to her with sickness like I use to do with chicken. :shrug: She was overwhelming the first month after I knew I was pregnant. She would call even if it was 11 p.m. and hubby and I were in bed already. :wacko: I asked her to back off... but it's still freaky hahaha I try to not be that mean though, because our moms are best friends back in Guatemala, and her mom and sister are really really nice people.Click to expand...


I think I remember you talking about her. Is she pregnant too or does she just use WE because she is ... crazy :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Every time that stressful lady ex-friend/stalker I know writes on my Facebook wall: "When WE turn 30 weeks I'll freak out, because OUR Matthew is coming soon..." I die a little.
> 
> WHAT?! That sounds creepy!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she is! I think I told you girls about her. How I reacted to her with sickness like I use to do with chicken. :shrug: She was overwhelming the first month after I knew I was pregnant. She would call even if it was 11 p.m. and hubby and I were in bed already. :wacko: I asked her to back off... but it's still freaky hahaha I try to not be that mean though, because our moms are best friends back in Guatemala, and her mom and sister are really really nice people.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I remember you talking about her. Is she pregnant too or does she just use WE because she is ... crazy :haha:Click to expand...

She is not pregnant... just, needs a life! :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Every time that stressful lady ex-friend/stalker I know writes on my Facebook wall: "When WE turn 30 weeks I'll freak out, because OUR Matthew is coming soon..." I die a little.
> 
> WHAT?! That sounds creepy!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she is! I think I told you girls about her. How I reacted to her with sickness like I use to do with chicken. :shrug: She was overwhelming the first month after I knew I was pregnant. She would call even if it was 11 p.m. and hubby and I were in bed already. :wacko: I asked her to back off... but it's still freaky hahaha I try to not be that mean though, because our moms are best friends back in Guatemala, and her mom and sister are really really nice people.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I remember you talking about her. Is she pregnant too or does she just use WE because she is ... crazy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> She is not pregnant... just, needs a life! :haha:Click to expand...


Yikes. Sorry! That would drive me insane too. Tough situation to be in. I guess she needs to realize that you don't mind her excitement, but she needs to tone it down. I wonder what she will be like when he gets here. :shrug::wacko:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:)


----------



## Little J

Nik- that happened to me around 22-23 weeks! I was at work and all of a sudden if felt like i got kicked at the top of my stomach and i couldnt breath well, then i got really sweaty and hot. It went away after like 10 minutes, but oh man it scared the poo outta me!

Ive never had a panic attack before, but the nurse said it sounded like one... and the Dr. said that sometimes there are things they cant explain when babies are in your belly. (the Dr. said for me atleast it might have been a giant gas bubble stuck at the top of my belly?:blush:)

Glad your fine tho!

I am 26 will be 27 in Dec. and Hubby is 27 and will be 28 in Feb! (so hubby and i will both be 27 when LO is born!)

holy cow, i have had aweful heartburn the past day or so... feels like i can breath fire! and im not eating too much or eating anything acidic either


----------



## La Mere

Wow, DeeDee! I remember you talking about her! She still sounds like a total nut!! :haha: This "we" and "our" stuff... :wacko: Its like "Excuse me.. were you there when he was conceived? No? That's what I thought." :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Wow, DeeDee! I remember you talking about her! She still sounds like a total nut!! :haha: This "we" and "our" stuff... :wacko: Its like "Excuse me.. were you there when he was conceived? No? That's what I thought." :rofl:

:haha: exactly! "Oh, ur going in labor for me?! " LOL


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Wow, DeeDee! I remember you talking about her! She still sounds like a total nut!! :haha: This "we" and "our" stuff... :wacko: Its like "Excuse me.. were you there when he was conceived? No? That's what I thought." :rofl:
> 
> :haha: exactly! "Oh, ur going in labor for me?! " LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Oh, yeah.. "Can you feel his head crowning?!" :rofl: I get she can be excited for you.. but she is definitely taking it WAY too far.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahaha r u goin into labor for me hahaha... So funny... What a creepy thing of her to say!


----------



## mellywelly

Oh chuff, I'm the old biddy of the group! I'm 38 and dh is 33


----------



## jrowenj

Super creepy, deedee hahahahahaha

Nikki hope ur feeling bettre


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, she has 2 kids of her own, I'm not calling them mine!

I wouldn't of cared if it were somebody else... but since it's her with her obsessive background she scares me some LOL


----------



## La Mere

She would scare me too, hun. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> Oh chuff, I'm the old biddy of the group! I'm 38 and dh is 33

I'm not far behind, I'm 35, DH is 51


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> So today is my 22nd birthday. And I am 29 weeks and 4 days pregnant. Never saw that coming.
> 
> Happy Birthday! I think we have a wide array of ages in our group. who's the youngest and the oldest??? I'm 30!Click to expand...

I'm 28 and hubby is 34. :haha: honestly tho I feel really old and am dreading 30. :blush:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I am 27! Hubby just turned 30.
> 
> So i just had a panic attack...dont even know what caused it...i was laying here watching tv and i felt like my heart was palpitating, checked my sugar thinking it was going low but nope, perfectly normal.... Then i got really nauseous and for the next 5 minutes my heart rate kept ncreasing, so i put the stopwatch on to count how fast it was going and i couldnt even concentrate to do that! Then i start sweating..texted hubby( he works 5 min away) and remember texting to him, u need to come home i think im going to pass out.... The room went really fuzzy...... I remember crawling up the stairs, rippig my sweats off bc im sweating so much and just laying down and focusig on my breathing... Then it went away!!
> Hubby walks in ..im half naked, and freezing bc i was sweating......i dont ven know what caused it...
> 
> I had one about a year ago but it was more intense and i ended up in the e.r. Bc my entire face went numb and i couldnt breathe ... But havnt had one since.
> 
> On top of it i think i freaked out even more ecause baby was kicking like crazy when my heart rate was increased... :(. Maybe im just overwhelmed with the pregnancy..who knows..
> 
> I called the ob just to be safe and they said just relax...

Drink tons of water. I get like that when I am dehydrated. Also maybe a blood pressure or low iron problem. :shrug: hope you feel better. :hugs:



DittyByrd said:


> I am having a rough day today. My neighbors are in their last 30's/early 40's. The wife was diagnosed with inflammatory breast cancer 2 years ago and has been battling it since. In the last couple of months, she started losing her battle.
> 
> She is terminal. She has brain metastasis that has gradually made her lose function. She was using a cane for awhile, then a wheelchair. Today I saw nurses going in and out of the house and I can only assume she is receiving Hospice care. (In the US, Hospice care is available to terminally ill patients and has nurses come to the house to administer narcotics and other medications to keep people comfortable while they die.)
> 
> It is crushing. She is so young and I can't even imagine what her DH and 2 step children are going through. Watching death is emotionally hard but more so when you are already on a hormonal roller coaster.
> 
> I told my DH he needs to live forever. Hug your spouses a little harder tonight.

That's too bad. Maybe you could being them dinner some night to help relieve some stress. :shrug: 



DeedeeBeester said:


> Yeah, she has 2 kids of her own, I'm not calling them mine!
> 
> I wouldn't of cared if it were somebody else... but since it's her with her obsessive background she scares me some LOL

She sounds like one of those psychos that show up and csection a person to steal their baby. You should restrict what posts she can see on your Facebook. :shrug: creepy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Maternity pics on friday! I have an outfit already but i now want to go more comfortable in jeans and tee and boots......ugh i know friday morning ill be going shopping!


----------



## xteepeex

Can't believe I've been coming on bnb for 7 months and have only just found this!

So.... Hi! I'm due my first on 15th Jan :happydance: so excited. DH has a daughter, 12 years old, but due to her mother didn't get to do a lot of the baby stuff when she was little so he's treating this as a whole new experience.

Im 28weeks today, and we don't know the sex of the baby....somedays I find that frustrating but mostly we want a surprise, we don't have any real need to know, although I think Dh would secretly love a boy so he has 1 of each... Either way both sets of grandparents are already obsessed and totally in love, ours is a very lucky baby :cloud9::thumbup: 

Looking forward to talking to you all (now I know you're here! :haha:)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> So today is my 22nd birthday. And I am 29 weeks and 4 days pregnant. Never saw that coming.
> 
> Happy Birthday! I think we have a wide array of ages in our group. who's the youngest and the oldest??? I'm 30!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 28 and hubby is 34. :haha: honestly tho I feel really old and am dreading 30. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I am 27! Hubby just turned 30.
> 
> So i just had a panic attack...dont even know what caused it...i was laying here watching tv and i felt like my heart was palpitating, checked my sugar thinking it was going low but nope, perfectly normal.... Then i got really nauseous and for the next 5 minutes my heart rate kept ncreasing, so i put the stopwatch on to count how fast it was going and i couldnt even concentrate to do that! Then i start sweating..texted hubby( he works 5 min away) and remember texting to him, u need to come home i think im going to pass out.... The room went really fuzzy...... I remember crawling up the stairs, rippig my sweats off bc im sweating so much and just laying down and focusig on my breathing... Then it went away!!
> Hubby walks in ..im half naked, and freezing bc i was sweating......i dont ven know what caused it...
> 
> I had one about a year ago but it was more intense and i ended up in the e.r. Bc my entire face went numb and i couldnt breathe ... But havnt had one since.
> 
> On top of it i think i freaked out even more ecause baby was kicking like crazy when my heart rate was increased... :(. Maybe im just overwhelmed with the pregnancy..who knows..
> 
> I called the ob just to be safe and they said just relax...Click to expand...
> 
> Drink tons of water. I get like that when I am dehydrated. Also maybe a blood pressure or low iron problem. :shrug: hope you feel better. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> I am having a rough day today. My neighbors are in their last 30's/early 40's. The wife was diagnosed with inflammatory breast cancer 2 years ago and has been battling it since. In the last couple of months, she started losing her battle.
> 
> She is terminal. She has brain metastasis that has gradually made her lose function. She was using a cane for awhile, then a wheelchair. Today I saw nurses going in and out of the house and I can only assume she is receiving Hospice care. (In the US, Hospice care is available to terminally ill patients and has nurses come to the house to administer narcotics and other medications to keep people comfortable while they die.)
> 
> It is crushing. She is so young and I can't even imagine what her DH and 2 step children are going through. Watching death is emotionally hard but more so when you are already on a hormonal roller coaster.
> 
> I told my DH he needs to live forever. Hug your spouses a little harder tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> That's too bad. Maybe you could being them dinner some night to help relieve some stress. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, she has 2 kids of her own, I'm not calling them mine!
> 
> I wouldn't of cared if it were somebody else... but since it's her with her obsessive background she scares me some LOLClick to expand...
> 
> She sounds like one of those psychos that show up and csection a person to steal their baby. You should restrict what posts she can see on your Facebook. :shrug: creepy.Click to expand...

Yeah, she isn't going to know im in labor or that Matthew is here 'til I put his pic on FB hahahaha. And maybe not even then... LOL Maybe 'til my mom tells her mom and her mom tells her hahaha Dunno.


----------



## snowangel187

So I did my first nst today and apparently they're doing an ultrasound at every appt too. :thumbup: I was pleasantly surprised. :haha: they said the ultrasound part is pass or fail and depending on what she failed on its likely they'd send me to deliver right then. Thankfully she passed. :thumbup: the ultrasound tech freaked tho, she saw I was contracting. It was very interesting to see an actual contraction while it was happening. I was like ya I have those. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

xteepeex said:


> Can't believe I've been coming on bnb for 7 months and have only just found this!
> 
> So.... Hi! I'm due my first on 15th Jan :happydance: so excited. DH has a daughter, 12 years old, but due to her mother didn't get to do a lot of the baby stuff when she was little so he's treating this as a whole new experience.
> 
> Im 28weeks today, and we don't know the sex of the baby....somedays I find that frustrating but mostly we want a surprise, we don't have any real need to know, although I think Dh would secretly love a boy so he has 1 of each... Either way both sets of grandparents are already obsessed and totally in love, ours is a very lucky baby :cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to talking to you all (now I know you're here! :haha:)

Welcome! You are on the list to become part of the list! :thumbup:

It might take a while since our thread starter, Betheney, is at the hospital due to her BP! :(


----------



## ARuppe716

Nikki- hope you're feeling better!! Panic attacks can be pretty scary... I had some panic and anxiety problems last fall and it was not fun! The best thing you can di is acknowledge you're having one and try to stay calm about it. Try not to get panicked about the panic! I've had a few small brief ones this pregnancy that came out of the blue. We have so much going on that it's easy to get stressed. Plus a lot of it can be caused by certain chemicals released in our brains. With all the extra hormones mixed in, it's no surprise we experience some crazy stuff!! I hope you're feeling way better now though and I hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> So I did my first nst today and apparently they're doing an ultrasound at every appt too. :thumbup: I was pleasantly surprised. :haha: they said the ultrasound part is pass or fail and depending on what she failed on its likely they'd send me to deliver right then. Thankfully she passed. :thumbup: the ultrasound tech freaked tho, she saw I was contracting. It was very interesting to see an actual contraction while it was happening. I was like ya I have those. :haha:

Glad she passed! :happydance: 

I wish I had an US anytime soon! Should of told hubby that my birthday, his birthday, anniversary and maybe Christmas gift should have been a 3 or 4d US LOL


----------



## ARuppe716

Welcome teepee!! We're a very friendly group and this thread tends to move fast! Hope you enjoy it and feel free to jump in!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> So I did my first nst today and apparently they're doing an ultrasound at every appt too. :thumbup: I was pleasantly surprised. :haha: they said the ultrasound part is pass or fail and depending on what she failed on its likely they'd send me to deliver right then. Thankfully she passed. :thumbup: the ultrasound tech freaked tho, she saw I was contracting. It was very interesting to see an actual contraction while it was happening. I was like ya I have those. :haha:
> 
> Glad she passed! :happydance:
> 
> I wish I had an US anytime soon! Should of told hubby that my birthday, his birthday, anniversary and maybe Christmas gift should have been a 3 or 4d US LOLClick to expand...


Oh ya. I was considering doing another 3d/4d ultrasound they told me at my last one that 31 weeks is really the end of when they get good pictures. :shrug: so I need to make up my mind before she runs out of room. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> So I did my first nst today and apparently they're doing an ultrasound at every appt too. :thumbup: I was pleasantly surprised. :haha: they said the ultrasound part is pass or fail and depending on what she failed on its likely they'd send me to deliver right then. Thankfully she passed. :thumbup: the ultrasound tech freaked tho, she saw I was contracting. It was very interesting to see an actual contraction while it was happening. I was like ya I have those. :haha:
> 
> Glad she passed! :happydance:
> 
> I wish I had an US anytime soon! Should of told hubby that my birthday, his birthday, anniversary and maybe Christmas gift should have been a 3 or 4d US LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ya. I was considering doing another 3d/4d ultrasound they told me at my last one that 31 weeks is really the end of when they get good pictures. :shrug: so I need to make up my mind before she runs out of room. :haha:Click to expand...

That would be for you in the next 6 days or so?! 
I'mma do me a happy mega dance the day we turn 30 weeks. 
Dr said we will have another US but not 'till he is around 36 weeks, to see where we stand before labor... but that will be 16 weeks after I last saw him!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> So I did my first nst today and apparently they're doing an ultrasound at every appt too. :thumbup: I was pleasantly surprised. :haha: they said the ultrasound part is pass or fail and depending on what she failed on its likely they'd send me to deliver right then. Thankfully she passed. :thumbup: the ultrasound tech freaked tho, she saw I was contracting. It was very interesting to see an actual contraction while it was happening. I was like ya I have those. :haha:
> 
> Glad she passed! :happydance:
> 
> I wish I had an US anytime soon! Should of told hubby that my birthday, his birthday, anniversary and maybe Christmas gift should have been a 3 or 4d US LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ya. I was considering doing another 3d/4d ultrasound they told me at my last one that 31 weeks is really the end of when they get good pictures. :shrug: so I need to make up my mind before she runs out of room. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be for you in the next 6 days or so?!
> I'mma do me a happy mega dance the day we turn 30 weeks.
> Dr said we will have another US but not 'till he is around 36 weeks, to see where we stand before labor... but that will be 16 weeks after I last saw him!Click to expand...


You should def splurge. Do one at 29-30 weeks. Tell dh that's all you want/need for Christmas. ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks aruppe! I took a two hour nap and am feeling much better! Tired but fine.....i have work tonight...so getting ready and heading out!


----------



## darkstar

My midwife is offering more ultrasounds to track growth and OH doesn't want to.. he thinks it will bug the baby. Um, what?? The midwife explained to him it's harmless but he was still not keen on the idea so I told her we'll discuss it and let her know at our next visit. I think he really doesn't like seeing, he never agreed to a 3D/4D because he hates the alien looking pictures and said he didn't want to see our child like that. He's a little squeemish and admits he likes seeing the baby when its fully developed and doesn't like the thought of what they look like in the womb beforehand.


----------



## La Mere

xteepeex said:


> Can't believe I've been coming on bnb for 7 months and have only just found this!
> 
> So.... Hi! I'm due my first on 15th Jan :happydance: so excited. DH has a daughter, 12 years old, but due to her mother didn't get to do a lot of the baby stuff when she was little so he's treating this as a whole new experience.
> 
> Im 28weeks today, and we don't know the sex of the baby....somedays I find that frustrating but mostly we want a surprise, we don't have any real need to know, although I think Dh would secretly love a boy so he has 1 of each... Either way both sets of grandparents are already obsessed and totally in love, ours is a very lucky baby :cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to talking to you all (now I know you're here! :haha:)

Congrats and welcome to the group, teepee! Its a wonderful group of girls here, looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Is it weird that my version of a "Happy Dance" is one where I could dance to a Vanilla Ice song just right? You know, that one that you do like you are jumping/walking back while your hands are simulating a horse ride? I could of gone with something more fancier like the moon walk or something LOL I don't know the name of that 80's awesome dance LOL, and I'm not even capable of doing it while pregnant... hahahaha.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Is it weird that my version of a "Happy Dance" is one where I could dance to a Vanilla Ice song just right? You know, that one that you do like you are jumping/walking back while your hands are simulating a horse ride? I could of gone with something more fancier like the moon walk or something LOL I don't know the name of that 80's awesome dance LOL, and I'm not even capable of doing it while pregnant... hahahaha.

Haha.. Nice, DeeDee!


----------



## sassy_mom

:haha::haha: deedee!!! The thought of that made me laugh hysterically! 

Snow - glad she passed and yay for getting to see her again. I'm hoping I get one more peek before birth but they haven't mentioned anything yet. 

Darkstar, maybe you could go by yourself or with a friend since DH doesn't want to look. I don't think it is fair you can't see just because he is uneasy about the "alien" pictures. 

Welcome teepee! Glad you found us! I think you'll love this group we have! Wonderful group of ladies.


----------



## La Mere

Snow- so glad she passed and happy you got to see her again.

Darkstar- I agree with Sassy. Is there someone you could go with other than DH? It really doesn't seem fair of him to make you give up seeing the baby just because seeing baby before its born makes him a bit uncomfortable. :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

question for you ladies who know about your shower are you going to be there when it starts or are you going to go late like if it was a surprise?


----------



## La Mere

Lauren021406 said:


> question for you laies who know about your shower are you going to be there when it starts or are you going to go late like if it was a surprise?

I will most likely be there when it starts or just a few minutes late because its about an hour to where we are having it. Everyone else lives very close by. Poor hubby though, he has to hang out with all the other guys somewhere else because the girls who planned it for me are pretty old fashioned (they're actually Mennonite) so it will be a girls only shower. Which does make me a little sad but hubby understands.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> Darkstar, maybe you could go by yourself or with a friend since DH doesn't want to look. I don't think it is fair you can't see just because he is uneasy about the "alien" pictures.

I'm disappointed partly because with my older children 3D/4D didn't exist so I didn't get that experience but on the other hand it costs so much money here that I can't really justify it just for me. It's also a long drive to the nearest one.


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> My midwife is offering more ultrasounds to track growth and OH doesn't want to.. he thinks it will bug the baby. Um, what?? The midwife explained to him it's harmless but he was still not keen on the idea so I told her we'll discuss it and let her know at our next visit. I think he really doesn't like seeing, he never agreed to a 3D/4D because he hates the alien looking pictures and said he didn't want to see our child like that. He's a little squeemish and admits he likes seeing the baby when its fully developed and doesn't like the thought of what they look like in the womb beforehand.

Tell him he can sit at home and you go enjoy your ultrasound! ;)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> question for you laies who know about your shower are you going to be there when it starts or are you going to go late like if it was a surprise?
> 
> I will most likely be there when it starts or just a few minutes late because its about an hour to where we are having it. Everyone else lives very close by. Poor hubby though, he has to hang out with all the other guys somewhere else because the girls who planned it for me are pretty old fashioned (they're actually Mennonite) so it will be a girls only shower. Which does make me a little sad but hubby understands.Click to expand...

Hubby will be hiding on the second floor of the house. I might have to sneak up some food. I know that if ladies (they are all his family) know he is there they will wanna call him to play baby shower games on him! :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> question for you ladies who know about your shower are you going to be there when it starts or are you going to go late like if it was a surprise?

I didn't know that they actually planed pretend surprise events.
I will be at the house before they arrive. :flower:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> question for you laies who know about your shower are you going to be there when it starts or are you going to go late like if it was a surprise?
> 
> I will most likely be there when it starts or just a few minutes late because its about an hour to where we are having it. Everyone else lives very close by. Poor hubby though, he has to hang out with all the other guys somewhere else because the girls who planned it for me are pretty old fashioned (they're actually Mennonite) so it will be a girls only shower. Which does make me a little sad but hubby understands.Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby will be hiding on the second floor of the house. I might have to sneak up some food. I know that if ladies (they are all his family) know he is there they will wanna call him to play baby shower games on him! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: hubby wouldn't mind being there at all, games and all lol. Its just since all the girls are Mennonite, its kind of a girls only thing.


----------



## Betheney

Doctor happy if DIA no. of BP is between 90-100 so I get to go home. I'm excited to go home but nervous about not being monitored non-stop. I like the reassurance of being in safe hands. 

So the doctor this morning says I'll have weekly appts with the maternity clinic at the hospital I'm set to deliver at, who is also taking over my care. BUT I will also have TWICE weekly mini ultrasounds to monitor blood flow and the placenta as well as check my BP and also have the CTG monitoring at the big hospital that's for high risk patients which is about 45 mins from home.

<3

Write more when I'm home.


----------



## La Mere

Glad to hear they are letting you go home! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

I had trouble eating dinner tonight. My belly wouldn't let me get close enough to the table to reach my bowl. Then every time I moved my bowl closer then leaned over to eat, my belly would push it away! :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Oh Ducky, thats so cute! :hugs: gave me a lil chuckle too!


----------



## Lillian33

:haha: sorry ducky that you had such trouble with dinner but the image made me giggle a little!

Betheney woohoo for getting out of hospital, what a relief! Extra monitoring will be good and make you feel at ease but constant monitoring would probably eventually drive you bonkers!

Happy Birthday Brieri!! Hope it was a good one :flower:

Nikki, im glad you;re feeling better now, what a scary thing to go through :hugs:

Ditty, so sorry about your neighbour, definitely gives you some perspective doesnt it.

xteepeex, welcome!! As the other ladies have said it's such a good bunch of girls.

Deedee you crack me up, the visions of the different dances!! ha ha!!


----------



## duckytwins

:haha: I thought it was hilarious! Ain't nuthin gonna stop me from eating!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will be there before everyone setting up! 

You all make me laugh out loud! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- so glad you I finally get to go home! And it sounds as though you are in good hands.

For the shower I'm guessing I'll show up when everyone else does. I think that's what we did for my bridal shower too.


----------



## brieri1

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!


----------



## duckytwins

brieri1 said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

Happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## darkstar

Ow I just got the sharpest pains down in my hoo-haa.. I figure baby must be moving on a nerve or shifting position or something. It made me cry out in pain.. 

I don't have a baby shower. They're not really big over here and nobody has offered to hold me one. Would have been nice, my youngest is almost 13 and we've had to start again with nothing, it almost feels like a first baby it's been so long!


----------



## duckytwins

I call that cervix stomping! (Or lightning crotch, I've heard too). Boop does that a lot! It knocks the wind out of you, doesn't it? Ouch!


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday Brieri!

Welcome xteepee!

I am 26 and DH just turned 32 two days ago. 

Still battling with a cold, cough and now an ear infection, ugh. Last night was soooo miserable, worse because I got up to pee at least 7 times. I keep joking to DH that at least baby will be used to contractions when labor comes around cause of all the tightening that happens everytime I cough. 

Also we're supposed to get hit by a hurricane later tonight! So today was pretty busy. 

Then my Dad decided that as a pre-baby gift he was going to do some much needed upgrades on our tiny, little old house, I'm super excited and grateful about it, but its quite a big project and means we'll have to move in with them for a few weeks. So baby might not get to be born here at all, and my mom is against home birth so might not want me to do it at her house, there is a place nearby we could use (my Dad's private office which has a bed and bathroom that I could use) so we'll see. Mayb I'll get lucky and we'll be back home b4 Cayde arrives but I doubt it.


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> I call that cervix stomping! (Or lightning crotch, I've heard too). Boop does that a lot! It knocks the wind out of you, doesn't it? Ouch!

Stomping is right! I've never experienced it before, it's brutal. So glad I'm not the only one experiencing it. I was trying to make pizza and had to go sit on my swiss ball and hope he changed position.


----------



## span

29 weeks bump pic. :cloud9:

https://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/cb456cf41da011e2bba622000a1de773_6.jpg


----------



## Lillian33

Gorgeous span!! Very neat bump :flower:


----------



## CharlieO

I love this thread - even though i dont get to stalk it as much as I used to! Hope you're feeling better soon to every one suffering, and congratulations on engagements, birthdays and gifts! I love the sense of camraderie this board has, and the support you get, even if you're lurking in the shaddows. As my friend loves to say when shes drunk "I, like, REALLY appriciate you" all! x x x


----------



## Betheney

lol Charlie! you should join in more. Whenever and wherever.


----------



## Lauren021406

30 weeks today! 10 more to go!!! I can not believe it!


----------



## Little J

Welcome Xteepee:flower:

Bethenny- thats awesome news your BP is under control now and even more so you get to go home and try and relax. 

Is anyone dressing up for Halloween this year?!


----------



## Lauren021406

Little J said:


> Welcome Xteepee:flower:
> 
> Bethenny- thats awesome news your BP is under control now and even more so you get to go home and try and relax.
> 
> Is anyone dressing up for Halloween this year?!

my brother in law made me this shirt to wear...
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/293803_492148647484792_437982851_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Betheney

I'm still a bit stressed my BP is still high just not crazy high. I'm also incredibly concerned about the risks of high blood pressure during pregnancy let alone the risk of pre-eclampsia. Not to mention I'm still trying to process the drastic changed that has happened all in 1 week. I've gone from a low risk pregnancy to high risk. I'm going to be travelling 45mins 2 days a week to have ultrasounds, CTG fetal monitoring and BP checks as well as a once weekly doctors appt and a once weekly blood test. On top of all that knowing it could all go pear shape at a moment's notice makes me feel very.... uneasy.

I'm not sad or depressed or even angry just very very concerned and just in total shock over what my life is going to be like for the next 10weeks. It's a lot to take in. 

&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> I'm still a bit stressed my BP is still high just not crazy high. I'm also incredibly concerned about the risks of high blood pressure during pregnancy let alone the risk of pre-eclampsia. Not to mention I'm still trying to process the drastic changed that has happened all in 1 week. I've gone from a low risk pregnancy to high risk. I'm going to be travelling 45mins 2 days a week to have ultrasounds, CTG fetal monitoring and BP checks as well as a once weekly doctors appt and a once weekly blood test. On top of all that knowing it could all go pear shape at a moment's notice makes me feel very.... uneasy.
> 
> I'm not sad or depressed or even angry just very very concerned and just in total shock over what my life is going to be like for the next 10weeks. It's a lot to take in.
> 
> &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

I'm sure it's a lot to take in! Hopefully it will be 10 super fast weeks and you will have LO with you without noticing time! Wishing that everything runs smooth and you keep getting better as time goes by! :hugs:


----------



## span

I'm not surprised you're stressing out. Must be such a worry having to have all that testing, which itself can't be good for your BP. I hope things settle down a bit for you so you can try and relax a bit more. :hugs:
Have you still got uni to fit in amongst all that? :wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

Isn't it crazy tho when the drs tell u not to stress and worry, but their diagnosis or what they tell you about your situation gives you plenty to stress about!!! It's such a hard situation. On one hand you want to stay calm but on the other you can't help but worry about all that might go on.


----------



## duckytwins

I just found out I failed my glucose test :cry: Now I have to do the three hour, fasting one...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, I had an awful night! I knew I was a little sensitive to fiber, but man... I took 2 bites out of hubbies fiber bar just to taste it and my tummy growled all night, but that wasn't the worse part... the worse part is that Matthew decided to kick the growling away it seems and gave me such a night full of movements that I barely slept! He is still awake, I'll try and see if he lets Kitty and I take a little good nap!


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> Ow I just got the sharpest pains down in my hoo-haa.. I figure baby must be moving on a nerve or shifting position or something. It made me cry out in pain..
> 
> I don't have a baby shower. They're not really big over here and nobody has offered to hold me one. Would have been nice, my youngest is almost 13 and we've had to start again with nothing, it almost feels like a first baby it's been so long!

Oh my word that is the worse! I stood up last night to get some water and dh was in the other room trying to talk to me and I screamed out. "Ow oh" :haha: dh is like what's going on in there and I was like "nothing, just a head butt to te vagina!" :rofl: If I wasn't afraid I couldn't get up it'd drop me to my knees. It definitely stops you during whatever you're doing. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> I just found out I failed my glucose test :cry: Now I have to do the three hour, fasting one...

Awww. I am so sorry!! My advice is to drink it somewhat slowly, you have 5 minutes, so take the 5 minutes. I drank it way to fast and felt way to sick. :hugs: 

I haven't heard anything about my 2 hour one :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

I took the full 5 minutes last time. That stuff is so gross. I have to go in tomorrow at 730, and I can't have anything to eat for 12 hours before. I'm going to starve!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> I took the full 5 minutes last time. That stuff is so gross. I have to go in tomorrow at 730, and I can't have anything to eat for 12 hours before. I'm going to starve!

Oh, I know how that is! Hopefully yours will go better than mine. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning girls! Hope everyone is doing good today. I am about to head out to my 30 week appt. :thumbup: I'm hoping sometime soon they let me have a little peek at Chloe. I remember having one ultrasound at about 8 months so we'll see.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I had to share this with you ladies! Haha, right after I wrote Kitty and I were to try to nap, I noticed Kitty didn't want to wait for me. She sleeps in the weirdest positions, she is so darn cute! Sorry for the crappy photo, but if I got up to get the camera she would of gotten spooked LOL She is tummy up haha
 



Attached Files:







1024120835.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 12


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> I'm still a bit stressed my BP is still high just not crazy high. I'm also incredibly concerned about the risks of high blood pressure during pregnancy let alone the risk of pre-eclampsia. Not to mention I'm still trying to process the drastic changed that has happened all in 1 week. I've gone from a low risk pregnancy to high risk. I'm going to be travelling 45mins 2 days a week to have ultrasounds, CTG fetal monitoring and BP checks as well as a once weekly doctors appt and a once weekly blood test. On top of all that knowing it could all go pear shape at a moment's notice makes me feel very.... uneasy.
> 
> I'm not sad or depressed or even angry just very very concerned and just in total shock over what my life is going to be like for the next 10weeks. It's a lot to take in.
> 
> &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

I am sorry you have all this added worry. I can't imagine how scary it must all be. :hugs: Just try your best to relax as much as possible and not to worry to much, which I know will be extremely hard. Hope these next 10 weeks fly by for you, hun and that you have your LO in your arms with no problems along the way! :hugs:



duckytwins said:


> I just found out I failed my glucose test :cry: Now I have to do the three hour, fasting one...

Oh, Ducky. I'm sorry. :hugs:



DeedeeBeester said:


> Well, I had an awful night! I knew I was a little sensitive to fiber, but man... I took 2 bites out of hubbies fiber bar just to taste it and my tummy growled all night, but that wasn't the worse part... the worse part is that Matthew decided to kick the growling away it seems and gave me such a night full of movements that I barely slept! He is still awake, I'll try and see if he lets Kitty and I take a little good nap!

Oh what fun! :haha: I had a rough night too! I was so nauseous and crampy, ugh.. and on top of the baby was wiggling and kicking around. I managed to get some sleep, but am still feeling icky and really sleepy this morning.



DeedeeBeester said:


> I had to share this with you ladies! Haha, right after I wrote Kitty and I were to try to nap, I noticed Kitty didn't want to wait for me. She sleeps in the weirdest positions, she is so darn cute! Sorry for the crappy photo, but if I got up to get the camera she would of gotten spooked LOL She is tummy up haha

Haha, that's so cute! When Ray takes a nap today, I think I am definitely going to try to take one too! *yawns and stretches* Must try to wake up...


Span- Lovely bump, hun. :hug:


----------



## Lauren021406

Well had my normal appt today and they werent happy had some protein in my urine, my blood pressure was high (but than ok the 2nd time after i rested), and my feet are swollen. I also suffer from headaches so now I have to go back next week to check everything again. Baby is perfect though!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lauren that stinks about protein in urine and high blood pressure, hope you do not become preeclamptic... but i will say... being diabetic.. if you didnt eat that can cause protein in the urine too (not sure if that was ur case)... 

glad to hear baby is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for all your love and support girls I do appreciate it

Lauren how high was it before resting and how low was it after???


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> lauren that stinks about protein in urine and high blood pressure, hope you do not become preeclamptic... but i will say... being diabetic.. if you didnt eat that can cause protein in the urine too (not sure if that was ur case)...
> 
> glad to hear baby is doing well!

Thats my worry, but Im trying not to think about it....hmmmm I wonder because I didnt eat before going to just had milk! Maybe next week I will eat and see if that makes a difference.



Betheney said:


> Thanks for all your love and support girls I do appreciate it
> 
> Lauren how high was it before resting and how low was it after???

She told me the bottom number was high, but wouldnt tell me what so I didnt worry, and when they tested again she just said much bettter. I know I probably should have asked, but I dont want to worry this week (even though I know I will)

I hope you are doing better!


----------



## Little J

Lauren- cute shirt! That sucks about the urine... really hope its just nothing in the end and just ironic all those symptoms happened at the same time?

Ducky- ick! i would totally be starving! But atleast having GD isnt the end of the world if in fact you have it, its somthing that can be maintained with diet so baby will be fine :thumbup:

Nov. 6th I go for my 28 week Dr. apt and GD test... that little orange nasty drink just stares at me in the fridge everytime i open it. I had to remind hubby not to drink it as it looks like a small Crush soda. I hope i dont fail the first test as im SUPER hungry in the mornings when i wake up. I would be an evil witch if that happened....crabby from lack of food and tiredness!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren glad to hear your bp got better. 

Betheney I hope being back at home will help things. I know the concern will still be there but try and take it easy so it doesn't escalate anything. 

Deedee - your cat is too precious!!! 

LaMere - I don't think I posted a thank you the other day for the list of books you gave me. I'm sorry if I didn't. Thank you very much and I am going to see which ones I can get on my nook and maybe start looking into them. :hugs:

Just got back from my appt. Everything was fine. I was there forever waiting. I even got there early and still had to wait. UGH! :dohh: Chloe kicked the doppler when they put it on. The doctor thought that was too funny! She didn't just bump it, I mean she let that thing have it. :haha:

I think today I'm going to work on Chloe's blanket some more and veg on the computer while DD plays. DH keeps telling me stop doing so much and I have just about run out of things to do. :haha: Perhaps sitting with my feet up and relaxing will be nice.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> Well had my normal appt today and they werent happy had some protein in my urine, my blood pressure was high (but than ok the 2nd time after i rested), and my feet are swollen. I also suffer from headaches so now I have to go back next week to check everything again. Baby is perfect though!

Like said before, if you have not ate it affects. I had some in my urine monday, not enough to worry about, but she said it was normal with ladies that were fasting or dehydrating because body goes into starving mode.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, just noticed I'm a squash today!

29 weeks - 11 to go!!


----------



## La Mere

You're very welcome, Sassy! It was no trouble and I was glad to do it!


----------



## duckytwins

I just realized I've only gotten 8 hours of sleep in the last two days. :cry:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh, just noticed I'm a squash today!
> 
> 29 weeks - 11 to go!!

Yay, DeeDee! I'm right behind you, bump buddy! :haha: I'll be a squisy squash on Friday!
:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Ducky! I am so sorry!!! I know that is so hard. I hope you can get some rest! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Oh ducky, I know that's hard. Try to take it easy, hun. :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

darkstar said:


> Ow I just got the sharpest pains down in my hoo-haa.. I figure baby must be moving on a nerve or shifting position or something. It made me cry out in pain..
> 
> I don't have a baby shower. They're not really big over here and nobody has offered to hold me one. Would have been nice, my youngest is almost 13 and we've had to start again with nothing, it almost feels like a first baby it's been so long!

For all the family and friends drama that can occur (I've been lucky to this point that all has gone smoothly), I am still glad showers are standard for first-time moms here in the US. I cannot imagine having to buy EVERYTHING myself. I cringed today buying a box of diapers due to the price.


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day! And I'm STILL an eggplant. 

Betheney - Keep us posted. Thinking of you.

I am feeling pretty good. I got some of the cutest stuff for the baby today at Babysrus. I can't resist. I had next to nothing clothing wise when I washed it all and realized I wanted more. I know I will get some next week at my shower but I didn't want to pass up the clearance section!

I bought a box of Pampers Swaddlers NB and a big pack of Huggies wipes. Starting to really feel like a mommy-to-be! Eeeee!


----------



## xteepeex

Thanks for the welcomes everyone! I can see myself getting lost on here with the speed in which it moves!

Been for my 28 wk MW appointment today. My bp has gone down to 120/70 which is good, baby's heartbeat is strong and they are cephalic. :happydance:

Got my GTT on Friday, luckily it's at 8.30am so i only have to fast overnight - I can just about manage that I reckon! Then I have to have anti-d next week and a consultant appointment. Can't believe in 14 weeks our baby will be here (I'm banking on baby being late because it's bound to be just like its father :haha:)!!

Right, I'm now stalking this thread so look out for the next installment!


----------



## fingersxxd

Betheney I'm thinking of you.

Ladies I'm trying hard to keep up but with pneumonia in both lungs I'm wiped out like I never thought possible!

Hang in there ladies, home stretch! So who's gonna be first? And I don't mean for anyone to be too early :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm still here ladies, promise ill be back fully soon. 

Betheny - glad they've let you home now and that they are keeping an eye on you.

Welcome teepee 

Hope everyone is doing well, will catch up properly when my ass manages to find a seat for longer than 2 mins!

30 weeks for me today, I reckon I'll be early, this side of Christmas x


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Ow I just got the sharpest pains down in my hoo-haa.. I figure baby must be moving on a nerve or shifting position or something. It made me cry out in pain..
> 
> I don't have a baby shower. They're not really big over here and nobody has offered to hold me one. Would have been nice, my youngest is almost 13 and we've had to start again with nothing, it almost feels like a first baby it's been so long!
> 
> For all the family and friends drama that can occur (I've been lucky to this point that all has gone smoothly), I am still glad showers are standard for first-time moms here in the US. I cannot imagine having to buy EVERYTHING myself. I cringed today buying a box of diapers due to the price.Click to expand...

Tell me about it. I'm lucky in that my best friend had a baby recently and is going to loan me some things but she had a girl. We don't even have in laws as OH's parents have both passed away and his brother is overseas (although I guess it can also be a relief not to have a Mother in law!) My parents are buying some clothes and some friends of theirs gifted us a highchair they used for their grandchildren so we've saved in a few areas but a shower would be wonderful!


----------



## sassy_mom

Baby showers can be super helpful! I know with us giving away everything from DD, we were like uh.... wow! Starting over is crazy! :haha: We had DD's old crib and that was it. The only reason we still had it was because of all the new babies that have come, no one needed a crib. But other than that we had literally nothing. So I know how you feel! 

I'm sorry your inlaws aren't around to be part of it. My FIL is staying with us right now as he just got a new job up here where we live. Thankfully he is the one inlaw I actually love being around. DD loves having him here. He use to live in Florida so we didn't get to see him much. 

I have a list of what is left to get for Chloe and that has been a big help. We managed to get 3 things crossed off the list the other day and have planned at least 2 more this weekend. My goal is to be only buying diapers until she is born. I don't want to have all this little stuff to add to it.


----------



## Betheney

i appreciate all your concern girls, thanks for everything.


----------



## Leinzlove

I had my 1 hour Glucose test yesterday. I found out today that I failed... Anyone else ever need the 3 hour?


----------



## snowangel187

AJ how are you doing? Hope your're staying safe and the hurricane doesn't cause much damage. :hugs: we are under a tropical storm warning right now. =/


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> I had my 1 hour Glucose test yesterday. I found out today that I failed... Anyone else ever need the 3 hour?

Umm ya. :haha: tho lots of people fail the one hour and then pass the 3 hour. Cut out sugar and carbs when you can. And switch to wheat pasta and breads. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> I had my 1 hour Glucose test yesterday. I found out today that I failed... Anyone else ever need the 3 hour?

I did the 3 hour one monday, wrote my whole experience here. :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Now, DeeDee... I went back to read your experience. And now I'm sure to have nightmares. How horrific! Did you have to do it all over again because you threw up?


----------



## snowangel187

Try to take the test as early as u can Leinz as the drink mixing with hunger after awhile does cause me nausea. I also don't chug the drink. I drink it slowly but in the time allotted. I have to fight to keep it down for the first 10-15 mins then I'm good til hour two, but I think it has to do with getting my blood drawn every hour as I hate needles an have been known to pass out. :blush: I tried reading while waiting but it actually made me sick to my stomach. :shrug:


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> I had my 1 hour Glucose test yesterday. I found out today that I failed... Anyone else ever need the 3 hour?

My one hour was a week ago and I haven't heard anything yet. I'm assuming I passed as I haven't heard from my midwife yet. It would be a first for me... I failed with my other two pregnancies and had to go back for a 3 hour.


----------



## snowangel187

Ugh. I definitely feel like I overdid it today. I got quite a bit crossed off my list, but having some a few harsh contractions now. Laying on my side to try to get them to calm down. :cry:


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> Ugh. I definitely feel like I overdid it today. I got quite a bit crossed off my list, but having some a few harsh contractions now. Laying on my side to try to get them to calm down. :cry:

Take it easy and rest. Stop doing so much!


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Ugh. I definitely feel like I overdid it today. I got quite a bit crossed off my list, but having some a few harsh contractions now. Laying on my side to try to get them to calm down. :cry:

Glad you got things done .. but shame on you! :haha::haha: Rest up and take it easy. Relax relax relax and rest rest rest! You need to bake that little turkey a weeeeeee bit longer! :hugs:


----------



## els1022

Anyone have back pain in the rib area? I've had it persistently for about a week and it's distressing...:nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Be careful hun. You are on bed rest remember. :hugs:

Darkstar: I'm sure you passed if you haven't heard by now. I took the one hour yesterday and they called today.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> Now, DeeDee... I went back to read your experience. And now I'm sure to have nightmares. How horrific! Did you have to do it all over again because you threw up?

Like I told Ducky earlier, I think I drank mine too fast, so try drinking it slowly. I was fine for a while, but there was a lady with a very smelly cream beside me that kept on putting it all over her arms and hands. I really think they shouldn't allow people to do that at a place with a lot of pregnant ladies. And it smelt super sweet, so I think that didn't help at all. (That's when I started feeling worse)

A lot of people do it without any problems, so I wouldn't expect you to have any, no worries. Take it as it comes. :flower:

And they said they would take my last draw 2 hours after I drank it, since I had it in my system for 1 hour 45 minutes or so, so they thought it was enough time for it to sink in. They would go from there and call me if anything showed up. :shrug: No call so far, so I'm praying it means good news, we shall see.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

els1022 said:


> Anyone have back pain in the rib area? I've had it persistently for about a week and it's distressing...:nope:

Yesssss!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

DeeDee: Phew! I'm happy to hear that you don't have to do the glucose again. I'm sure its all good news if you haven't heard by now. :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Leinzlove said:


> DeeDee: Phew! I'm happy to hear that you don't have to do the glucose again. I'm sure its all good news if you haven't heard by now. :)

That's what we are hoping! Like you, I had my 1 hour one thursday and they called the morning of friday. So being positive, and if not, I've had enough time to think it's all about the diet and nothing else. :hugs: a lot of help from Snow in that part :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Call them in the morning and ask them if you passed? :shrug: no need to stress over it. Either u passed an they haven't called or maybe they don't have the results yet. Tho unlikely. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Call them in the morning and ask them if you passed? :shrug: no need to stress over it. Either u passed an they haven't called or maybe they don't have the results yet. Tho unlikely. :thumbup:

I will give them tomorrow still I think. I do have a drs appt tuesday, so it's OK too. Thanks!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Spoke to the nurse today about the ultra sound the doctor ordered because he was worried about my lack of weight gain. He hadn't looked at it yet but the nurse gave me a couple updates that I'm a bit concerned about. 

One baby is still breach. Nurse said to will him to turn :haha: His femur bone is measuring small compared to the rest of his body. And my fluid is high. Im most concerned about the fluid because my water broke at 36 weeks with my son due to way too much fluid. He has to spend some time in the NICU because of breathing issues. 

So Im waiting to hear the final word from the doctor to see if he is worried or not. I might have to start having extra ultra sounds to make sure everything is going ok. 

On a lighter note...Our Pumpkins for this year :D
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

mommyof2peas: It's not uncommon for him to be breech yet. Some don't turn until 36 weeks. It's good they are monitoring you though. :hugs:

I love your pumpkins... Lovely Mickey. :)


----------



## Betheney

Mommy of 2 peas look at the website spinning babies they have great exercises on how to turn babies.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thanks girls :) I know he has loads of time to turn. I'm not worried yet :D And as much as I would hate to have a section, having something wrong with baby would be 100 times worse. I'm not letting myself get to worried yet. I havent spoken with the doctor yet, and there are a couple things that could have caused the measurements to be off. the tech, the way baby was sitting. 

So right now Im just going to continue doing what I do :D


----------



## jrowenj

Single digita! 9 wEeks to go!


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney - glad they let you out of the hospital and at least they are keeping a close eye on you so they can nip any potential problems in the bud straight away.

I am in the middle of my Glucose Tolerance Test. Had my first blood test at 9.05, they made me drink a bottle and a 1/3 of lucozade (I like lucozade, but drinking that much so fast was hard). I am now back home, totally wired and going to head of soon for my next blood test at 11.05. Am praying it all comes back normal. I thought I would be starving, but I think the sugar and caffeine coursing through my bloodstream is keeping me going. Hope I don't have some horrible come down.

On a happier note, we have out first ante-natal class this evening which we are really looking forward to!


----------



## Lilahbear

jrowenj said:


> Single digita! 9 wEeks to go!

That is crazy, that some of us are coming into single figures!!!! The countdown begins!


----------



## jrowenj

Hope your tests go well, lilah!


----------



## mellywelly

I had the weirdest dream last night. I started having contractions, and so I went into a swimming pool, where I gave birth to the most beautiful baby I have ever seen! I was busy gazing into the baby's eyes, completely smitten! And dh, sitting next to me was trying to get my attention, as he had a baby in his arms too. I had just given birth to a twin without knowing about it! Dh said said his was a boy, what was mine? I had forgot to look, and mine was a boy too! It was very strange!

Betheney, glad your home again, hope you managed to catch up on some sleep!


----------



## mellywelly

Lilah -the lucozade made baby go mad when I had it, it was jumping around like a looney! Must have been he sugar rush!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

I thought it would make baby really active too, but it didn't really. In fact baby has been quite quiet today. Least that's it done now. Get the results next Thursday.


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. I started having contractions, and so I went into a swimming pool, where I gave birth to the most beautiful baby I have ever seen! I was busy gazing into the baby's eyes, completely smitten! And dh, sitting next to me was trying to get my attention, as he had a baby in his arms too. I had just given birth to a twin without knowing about it! Dh said said his was a boy, what was mine? I had forgot to look, and mine was a boy too! It was very strange!
> 
> Betheney, glad your hope again, hope you managed to catch up on some sleep!

What a funny dream. I dreamt last night that I was pregnant and out at a nightclub where I was drinking vodka and cokes. I woke up feeling terrible that I had been drinking until I realised it was a dream and reminded myself I haven't had a drink since before I was pregnant.


----------



## Little J

Jrow- isnt it odd to think you only have to wait the time it took for your first "8-week" ultrasound! So nuts!

Leinz- sorry about the glucose test :wacko:

Im kinda nervous to take mine as this whole pregnancy iv been eating/wanting sweets... and i do eat them :nope: when normally i dont, so i feel like im at higher risk due to my diet with the sweets during pregnancy (they havent found any signs on my urine thus far, but itll be a whole new ball game with this sugar packed drink, yuck!)

Thank goodness tomorrow is friday!

This morning started off bad.... as hubby used up the last of the bread and forgot to take another loaf out of the freezer to thaw, so i dont really have much to choose from for lunch other than easy-mac and cheeze its :growlmad::nope:

But then my day turned around when i got to work as i won alot of door prizes are our "Green Day" event at work where i won homemade honey (made from bees), homemade hand soap, homemade gel air freshener and a produce bag!:happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

Not managing to check in on here as much as I was & I don't have a clue what's going on!

Betheney - glad your BP came down a bit and your home again. I totally understand your concern though & hope everything works out & baby is fine. I went through weekly scans last time around & that was stressful enough. Thinking of you :hugs:

It doesn't look like I'm moving after all :( Although the bank's surveyor gave the property the OK, our own surveyor found a few hidden issues (including a pretty big one) & we don't think the vendors will reduce the price accordingly... so we're house hunting again & it's unlikely we'll get moved before the baby arrives now :(


----------



## Betheney

during my first pregnancy i was at a higher risk of having GD, my mother had it and i was obese. So to prevent myself getting it i didn't eat ANY sugar, i was so super careful and all my doctors told me eating excessive sugar or no sugar isn't going to change whether you do or do not get it. Obviously once you have it, eating those things impacts on it. But it doesn't change whether you will or wont get it.

I have my 2hr GD test this Saturday.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Single digita! 9 wEeks to go!



Just realized u picked babies name :). Love blake! :). Also congrats on the single digits..i feel like its taking forever!


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm still here ladies, promise ill be back fully soon.
> 
> Betheny - glad they've let you home now and that they are keeping an eye on you.
> 
> Welcome teepee
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, will catch up properly when my ass manages to find a seat for longer than 2 mins!
> 
> 30 weeks for me today, I reckon I'll be early, this side of Christmas x

Hi, Sonia. Glad to hear from you, hun. And glad to hear you'll be back soon!! :hugs: Hope everything is starting to calm down for you and that things are getting better.



snowangel187 said:


> Ugh. I definitely feel like I overdid it today. I got quite a bit crossed off my list, but having some a few harsh contractions now. Laying on my side to try to get them to calm down. :cry:

:hugs: Don't do too much, hun. Keep cooking that lil cupcake a bit longer! Definitely take it easy today!!!



els1022 said:


> Anyone have back pain in the rib area? I've had it persistently for about a week and it's distressing...:nope:

Yep, front and back pain in the rib area. Not too distressed about it though as baby is getting bigger and taking up a lot more room. At least baby hasn't started kicking the ribs yet..



mommyof2peas said:


> Spoke to the nurse today about the ultra sound the doctor ordered because he was worried about my lack of weight gain. He hadn't looked at it yet but the nurse gave me a couple updates that I'm a bit concerned about.
> 
> One baby is still breach. Nurse said to will him to turn :haha: His femur bone is measuring small compared to the rest of his body. And my fluid is high. Im most concerned about the fluid because my water broke at 36 weeks with my son due to way too much fluid. He has to spend some time in the NICU because of breathing issues.
> 
> So Im waiting to hear the final word from the doctor to see if he is worried or not. I might have to start having extra ultra sounds to make sure everything is going ok.
> 
> On a lighter note...Our Pumpkins for this year :D

I agree with the other girls about baby being breech. Still plenty of time for him to turn. I would recommend a site to check out, but Betheney beat me to it! :haha: It's a great site with a ton of info. Try not to worry too much until you talk to the doctor. And, SUPER cute pumpkins, hun!!!



jrowenj said:


> Single digita! 9 wEeks to go!

:happydance: Yay! Congrats on single digits, Jaime! Won't be long now till our LO's start arriving!!!



BlossomJ said:


> Not managing to check in on here as much as I was & I don't have a clue what's going on!
> 
> Betheney - glad your BP came down a bit and your home again. I totally understand your concern though & hope everything works out & baby is fine. I went through weekly scans last time around & that was stressful enough. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> It doesn't look like I'm moving after all :( Although the bank's surveyor gave the property the OK, our own surveyor found a few hidden issues (including a pretty big one) & we don't think the vendors will reduce the price accordingly... so we're house hunting again & it's unlikely we'll get moved before the baby arrives now :(

I am sorry you won't be moving, Blossom. That must be really disappointing! :hugs: I hope you can find a house you like even better than that one!!!!



Lilahbear said:


> Betheney - glad they let you out of the hospital and at least they are keeping a close eye on you so they can nip any potential problems in the bud straight away.
> 
> I am in the middle of my Glucose Tolerance Test. Had my first blood test at 9.05, they made me drink a bottle and a 1/3 of lucozade (I like lucozade, but drinking that much so fast was hard). I am now back home, totally wired and going to head of soon for my next blood test at 11.05. Am praying it all comes back normal. I thought I would be starving, but I think the sugar and caffeine coursing through my bloodstream is keeping me going. Hope I don't have some horrible come down.
> 
> On a happier note, we have out first ante-natal class this evening which we are really looking forward to!

Good luck with you GTT, Lilah! Hope all goes well!!! And have fun at your ante-natal class!!!


----------



## Little J

Blossom- sorry about the house.... house hunting is stressful and annoying! We had to get out of a contract with a house we had an accepted offer on bc they lied about major things with the house. The house we ended up with we LOVE! Remember, things happen for a reason :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Single digita! 9 wEeks to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized u picked babies name :). Love blake! :). Also congrats on the single digits..i feel like its taking forever!Click to expand...

So excited to pick a name!! The middle name is my husbands dads name. I think it's funny but cute hehe


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.

Good morning, my lovely bump buddy! I have dizzy spells from time to time. It's mostly when I don't drink enough and get to hot (shouldn't be a problem with winter rolling in) , or if I don't eat when I should (low blood sugar, which I have problems with when I am not pregnant) or it could be low iron (anemia). 

I usually start feeling better after eating a piece of fruit and drinking a ton of water. If I don't, I lay down for a few minutes if I can or just sit with Rayven taking it easy. I hope you feel better today, hun. 

Jaime- I love your little boy's name! So cute!


----------



## DittyByrd

This thread simply moves too fast to keep up with everyone! 

I ordered two books:
Ina May's Guide to Childbirth
In May's Guide to Breastfeeding

I am sure I will devour them when they come and can let those of you who haven't read them know what I think.


----------



## DittyByrd

To all of those ladies having physical troubles: Hang in there! I suspect most of us will be more and more miserable in the coming weeks! 

I CANNOT believe we have a group member with 9 weeks to go!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!! I don't think we'll have our first early bean until after Thanksgiving (which is the end of November in the US). That's my prediction - so all you girls bake those babies long enough, okay? :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.
> 
> Good morning, my lovely bump buddy! I have dizzy spells from time to time. It's mostly when I don't drink enough and get to hot (shouldn't be a problem with winter rolling in) , or if I don't eat when I should (low blood sugar, which I have problems with when I am not pregnant) or it could be low iron (anemia).
> 
> I usually start feeling better after eating a piece of fruit and drinking a ton of water. If I don't, I lay down for a few minutes if I can or just sit with Rayven taking it easy. I hope you feel better today, hun.
> 
> Jaime- I love your little boy's name! So cute!Click to expand...

Hi! :hugs: Yeah, they checked my blood thursday too and said I didn't have anemia, and I got them after dinner last night. :shrug: I wasn't really hot, AC was going and I drink a lot of water. They got really bad to where if my eyes moved quickly I would get dizzy LOL I'm better though! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee I get the same where I'm hOt and light headed. I find that I'm dehydrating faster than before now that he's bigger so I think that's the culprit.

Jersey and PA girls... Anyone else watching the weather? Looks like its going to be an interesting week next week!! Hope everyone stays safe and dry!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

30 WEEKS! WOW!!!!!!!! 10 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
I can't believe how fast the time has gone. It all seems like we were just getting to know one another and fighting through hovering over the toilet! 

I hope your GD test comes through ok. I know there are several of you going through and waiting on the results of your 3 hour. Good luck to all of you! And if you get bad news, I think Snow has you covered on how to eat right! :thumbup:

Blossom I'm really sorry about your house. I know that has to be so frustrating. Maybe they will drop the price or have the issues fixed and it will all work out. If not, it is like LittleJ said everything happens for a reason. Try and stay positive!:hugs:

Betheney hope you are still doing well. I hope your bp is settling itself out. 

Ok girls, hope I caught up to everything! I'm doing some cleaning today. Will check in with you all later. :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> This thread simply moves too fast to keep up with everyone!
> 
> I ordered two books:
> Ina May's Guide to Childbirth
> In May's Guide to Breastfeeding
> 
> I am sure I will devour them when they come and can let those of you who haven't read them know what I think.

Excellent books, Ditty! Good choices!



DittyByrd said:


> To all of those ladies having physical troubles: Hang in there! I suspect most of us will be more and more miserable in the coming weeks!
> 
> I CANNOT believe we have a group member with 9 weeks to go!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!! I don't think we'll have our first early bean until after Thanksgiving (which is the end of November in the US). That's my prediction - so all you girls bake those babies long enough, okay? :)

I know, it's crazy right? I agree with you about our early bean, end of Nov. early Dec. is my guess. 



DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.
> 
> Good morning, my lovely bump buddy! I have dizzy spells from time to time. It's mostly when I don't drink enough and get to hot (shouldn't be a problem with winter rolling in) , or if I don't eat when I should (low blood sugar, which I have problems with when I am not pregnant) or it could be low iron (anemia).
> 
> I usually start feeling better after eating a piece of fruit and drinking a ton of water. If I don't, I lay down for a few minutes if I can or just sit with Rayven taking it easy. I hope you feel better today, hun.
> 
> Jaime- I love your little boy's name! So cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! :hugs: Yeah, they checked my blood thursday too and said I didn't have anemia, and I got them after dinner last night. :shrug: I wasn't really hot, AC was going and I drink a lot of water. They got really bad to where if my eyes moved quickly I would get dizzy LOL I'm better though! :)Click to expand...

Hmm, I get that way too sometimes after I eat. It might just be because :baby: is getting bigger and we are getting dehydrated faster? :shrug: Because that's what it sounds like if it's not any of the aforementioned things. I am glad you are feeling better today and hope you go without anymore dizzy spells!! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee I get the same where I'm hOt and light headed. I find that I'm dehydrating faster than before now that he's bigger so I think that's the culprit.
> 
> Jersey and PA girls... Anyone else watching the weather? Looks like its going to be an interesting week next week!! Hope everyone stays safe and dry!!!

Yes! Poor trick or treaters!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> This thread simply moves too fast to keep up with everyone!
> 
> I ordered two books:
> Ina May's Guide to Childbirth
> In May's Guide to Breastfeeding
> 
> I am sure I will devour them when they come and can let those of you who haven't read them know what I think.
> 
> Excellent books, Ditty! Good choices!
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> To all of those ladies having physical troubles: Hang in there! I suspect most of us will be more and more miserable in the coming weeks!
> 
> I CANNOT believe we have a group member with 9 weeks to go!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!! I don't think we'll have our first early bean until after Thanksgiving (which is the end of November in the US). That's my prediction - so all you girls bake those babies long enough, okay? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's crazy right? I agree with you about our early bean, end of Nov. early Dec. is my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning, my lovely bump buddy! I have dizzy spells from time to time. It's mostly when I don't drink enough and get to hot (shouldn't be a problem with winter rolling in) , or if I don't eat when I should (low blood sugar, which I have problems with when I am not pregnant) or it could be low iron (anemia).
> 
> I usually start feeling better after eating a piece of fruit and drinking a ton of water. If I don't, I lay down for a few minutes if I can or just sit with Rayven taking it easy. I hope you feel better today, hun.
> 
> Jaime- I love your little boy's name! So cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! :hugs: Yeah, they checked my blood thursday too and said I didn't have anemia, and I got them after dinner last night. :shrug: I wasn't really hot, AC was going and I drink a lot of water. They got really bad to where if my eyes moved quickly I would get dizzy LOL I'm better though! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I get that way too sometimes after I eat. It might just be because :baby: is getting bigger and we are getting dehydrated faster? :shrug: Because that's what it sounds like if it's not any of the aforementioned things. I am glad you are feeling better today and hope you go without anymore dizzy spells!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well see, after I felt that way I drank around 3 of my 16 onz cups of water. I seriously doubt it water. I think it's just him growing and moving a lot more. :) We will see how it all goes on. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee I get the same where I'm hOt and light headed. I find that I'm dehydrating faster than before now that he's bigger so I think that's the culprit.
> 
> Jersey and PA girls... Anyone else watching the weather? Looks like its going to be an interesting week next week!! Hope everyone stays safe and dry!!!
> 
> Yes! Poor trick or treaters!!!Click to expand...

Here's hoping it goes out to sea. I really am not feeling like dealing with a hurricane/tropical storm! Thankfully my shower is not this weekend. Yikes.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/PostItSecretSantaFinal.png


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.

I do and I think it has to do with low iron. When did ur dr last test ur iron levels?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.
> 
> I do and I think it has to do with low iron. When did ur dr last test ur iron levels?Click to expand...

Thursday :) they said they were fine! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee I get the same where I'm hOt and light headed. I find that I'm dehydrating faster than before now that he's bigger so I think that's the culprit.
> 
> Jersey and PA girls... Anyone else watching the weather? Looks like its going to be an interesting week next week!! Hope everyone stays safe and dry!!!
> 
> Yes! Poor trick or treaters!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Here's hoping it goes out to sea. I really am not feeling like dealing with a hurricane/tropical storm! Thankfully my shower is not this weekend. Yikes.Click to expand...

I'm in Southeast Florida so we're getting the start of it now. They've closed the schools and the rain and wind have started and expecting flooding. Fun stuff! As long as I don't lose power I'll be good. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.
> 
> I do and I think it has to do with low iron. When did ur dr last test ur iron levels?Click to expand...
> 
> Thursday :) they said they were fine! :flower:Click to expand...

Well that's good. Only other thing I can think of maybe a blood pressure issue. Standing up to quick or something? Hope it doesn't last. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Single digita! 9 wEeks to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized u picked babies name :). Love blake! :). Also congrats on the single digits..i feel like its taking forever!Click to expand...
> 
> So excited to pick a name!! The middle name is my husbands dads name. I think it's funny but cute heheClick to expand...

Blake was the boys name we had picked. :thumbup: I love it!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.
> 
> I do and I think it has to do with low iron. When did ur dr last test ur iron levels?Click to expand...
> 
> Thursday :) they said they were fine! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's good. Only other thing I can think of maybe a blood pressure issue. Standing up to quick or something? Hope it doesn't last. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes! Hubby and I thought about that, wishing we had a way to figure what my BP was. Thanks!


----------



## snowangel187

They will check your blood pressure at the fire station or ur drs office without charging you. More accurate then the machines at Walmart or CVS etc.


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> This thread simply moves too fast to keep up with everyone!
> 
> I ordered two books:
> Ina May's Guide to Childbirth
> In May's Guide to Breastfeeding
> 
> I am sure I will devour them when they come and can let those of you who haven't read them know what I think.
> 
> Excellent books, Ditty! Good choices!
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> To all of those ladies having physical troubles: Hang in there! I suspect most of us will be more and more miserable in the coming weeks!
> 
> I CANNOT believe we have a group member with 9 weeks to go!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!! I don't think we'll have our first early bean until after Thanksgiving (which is the end of November in the US). That's my prediction - so all you girls bake those babies long enough, okay? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's crazy right? I agree with you about our early bean, end of Nov. early Dec. is my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Any of you ladies having issues with dizzy spells? I had such a bad time with it last night. I drink lots of water, wonder why it's happening.Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning, my lovely bump buddy! I have dizzy spells from time to time. It's mostly when I don't drink enough and get to hot (shouldn't be a problem with winter rolling in) , or if I don't eat when I should (low blood sugar, which I have problems with when I am not pregnant) or it could be low iron (anemia).
> 
> I usually start feeling better after eating a piece of fruit and drinking a ton of water. If I don't, I lay down for a few minutes if I can or just sit with Rayven taking it easy. I hope you feel better today, hun.
> 
> Jaime- I love your little boy's name! So cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! :hugs: Yeah, they checked my blood thursday too and said I didn't have anemia, and I got them after dinner last night. :shrug: I wasn't really hot, AC was going and I drink a lot of water. They got really bad to where if my eyes moved quickly I would get dizzy LOL I'm better though! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I get that way too sometimes after I eat. It might just be because :baby: is getting bigger and we are getting dehydrated faster? :shrug: Because that's what it sounds like if it's not any of the aforementioned things. I am glad you are feeling better today and hope you go without anymore dizzy spells!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well see, after I felt that way I drank around 3 of my 16 onz cups of water. I seriously doubt it water. I think it's just him growing and moving a lot more. :) We will see how it all goes on. Thanks. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, that probably has something to do with it. :hugs: Just try to take it a little easier, don't stand up or bend down too quick and just keep drinking plenty of water. :hugs: Lovely reminder, btw!


----------



## La Mere

AJ- How are you doing, hun? Has the bad weather passed?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> They will check your blood pressure at the fire station or ur drs office without charging you. More accurate then the machines at Walmart or CVS etc.

I think I rather go to the Fire Station haha They do take it every time I go to drs, but It's further away. I have a walgreens super close. But im better. :flower:


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J, La Mere, Sassy - thank you girls :hugs:

I'm sure we'll find somewhere that's perfect for us :) There's just not that much on the market so it's frustrating. It'll also be the second purchase that's fallen through, as we found a great place earlier in the year, had an offer accepted & then four months on the owners decided they didn't want to move! Grrrr!

I'm sure you're right though :)


----------



## La Mere

You're welcome, Blossom. I'm sure you will find some place you love even more. It will a work out for the best. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Hang in there Blossom!! There must be something extra perfect waiting for you. :D 

I was feeling so "go get 'em" this morning and that went right down the drain! Blah! I feel so .... well blah. I did get up and do dishes and wipe down the kitchen but that took me all day to get around to doing. :shrug: Guessing Chloe is draining me today. I have no interest in anything at all. I just want to sit. Not even really to sleep. Just sit and relax. DH would tell me to do that and he would probably pick me up and set me in the chair. :haha: I really hate days like this. I feel so useless. Stupid hormones and tiredness. I had a moment earlier where I was going to ask DH if he thought I was still a good mom ?!?!?!?!?!?!:dohh: I feel that on my tired days, DD gets less of me and I am just not use to that. I had to snap myself out of those thoughts and realize I am just super tired. 
I was also sitting in Chloe's room earlier and got REALLY overwhelmed ... looking at all the baby stuff was just a serious reality check. 

I actually feel better "talking" about it to you girls! :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> Hang in there Blossom!! There must be something extra perfect waiting for you. :D
> 
> I was feeling so "go get 'em" this morning and that went right down the drain! Blah! I feel so .... well blah. I did get up and do dishes and wipe down the kitchen but that took me all day to get around to doing. :shrug: Guessing Chloe is draining me today. I have no interest in anything at all. I just want to sit. Not even really to sleep. Just sit and relax. DH would tell me to do that and he would probably pick me up and set me in the chair. :haha: I really hate days like this. I feel so useless. Stupid hormones and tiredness. I had a moment earlier where I was going to ask DH if he thought I was still a good mom ?!?!?!?!?!?!:dohh: I feel that on my tired days, DD gets less of me and I am just not use to that. I had to snap myself out of those thoughts and realize I am just super tired.
> I was also sitting in Chloe's room earlier and got REALLY overwhelmed ... looking at all the baby stuff was just a serious reality check.
> 
> I actually feel better "talking" about it to you girls! :hugs:

Sassy - I am going through a similar set of emotions right now. Not the same, but similar. 

I have been working very part time the past 2 months now that people need less relief work because summer vacation season is over. I have had feelings of inadequacy because I am not a SAHM nor am I bringing in an income. I feel like I have to get lots of things done while I am home to make my time worthwhile but tired days definitely throw a wrench in that system. 

When I am tired, I feel absolutely useless and like I am not pulling my weight. I have to remind myself I am 7 months pregnant. Thankfully, DH is amazing. He wants me to rest and told me if I don't work another day until long after baby comes he is totally okay with it. He even told me to slow down. He's so fabulous and I truly could not have done better than him.


----------



## jrowenj

I am so damn stressed. Starting to think about work and baby and have to make decisions soon about everything. Worried about money by my employer doesn't offer maternity leave. Wondering if I should be temporarily laid off and collect unemployment or what to do.... S stressed. Up all night last night worrying


----------



## La Mere

I know what you mean, Sassy. Rayven doesn't get me like she used to because I'm just too tired to run around after her outside and play. I just wanna sit and veg out. It's been worse the past few weeks because hubby has only been home during the evenings and by then it is too dark/cold for us to take her outside to play.

I'm getting overwhelmed as well but for a different reason. I'm getting worried that my house wont be ready for me to move into before it starts snowing here and while I do have a place to live, labor and give birth.. it's just not what I want. Hubby and I have been sharing a twin/full size mattress, I'm used to sleeping in a queen sized bed and am not looking forward to such a small space to labor in. There's not really enough room to walk during labor where I am currently living and there is no way I am going outside in JANUARY to walk during labor. Not here in Colorado, maybe if we were still in Oklahoma or Texas!! :haha: Sorry, just needed to vent a little as i have been holding this in for a while and have already had a few good cries over it when I was by myself.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sassy i understand getting that overwhelming feeling!

I think thats what causedmy panic attackthe other day...i was watching a baby story on tlc..like i do everyday!...and this girl was screaming at the top of her lungs..it must have got me thinking because thats when my attack started lol...

Life is about to change dramatically for me!


----------



## jrowenj

Wow. Sounds like we are all overwhelmed


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes i agree jamie!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think that just the thought of being so SO so close... makes us more than just nervous.


----------



## La Mere

I think I am overwhelmed because not only is my life going to change again, but my DD's life is going to be turned upside down and I'm worried about how I am going to take care of her and the baby and make sure I don't neglect my DD attention wise. And of course the house thing :haha:


----------



## gingermango

Going shopping on saturday to get the last bits for my hospital bag then im ready :-D definitly feeling a bit overwhelmed though so trying to throw myself into halloween and christmas for now, hopefully it will.make time pass quicker


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> I am so damn stressed. Starting to think about work and baby and have to make decisions soon about everything. Worried about money by my employer doesn't offer maternity leave. Wondering if I should be temporarily laid off and collect unemployment or what to do.... S stressed. Up all night last night worrying

I hate thinking about $ also..... even tho my employer is nice enough to give 8 weeks paid time off for maternity leave.... im struggling with the expenses AFTER that where daycare will cost $. 

We atleast have family watching him but still paying $ each month of more than $500 a month is alot :nope: (cheaper than regular daycare i know) but just like most of you hubby and i are trying to make a life together with ALL the bills that come along, it makes $ SUPER tight... and i get scared about sometimes not having enough $ somtimes for it all


----------



## La Mere

i think i am going to go lay down for a little bit. Rayven is sleeping in her highchair right now.. so I want to try to catch a few z's


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am so damn stressed. Starting to think about work and baby and have to make decisions soon about everything. Worried about money by my employer doesn't offer maternity leave. Wondering if I should be temporarily laid off and collect unemployment or what to do.... S stressed. Up all night last night worrying
> 
> I hate thinking about $ also..... even tho my employer is nice enough to give 8 weeks paid time off for maternity leave.... im struggling with the expenses AFTER that where daycare will cost $.
> 
> We atleast have family watching him but still paying $ each month of more than $500 a month is alot :nope: (cheaper than regular daycare i know) but just like most of you hubby and i are trying to make a life together with ALL the bills that come along, it makes $ SUPER tight... and i get scared about sometimes not having enough $ somtimes for it allClick to expand...

I hear ya. It sucks to have to stress about money when it comes to such a happy time in life


----------



## darkstar

It is hard worrying about money. We moved out of the big city to save a heap of money in rent so that not only does OH has less of a commute (he works out this way) but I can afford to be home with baby. If we hadn't moved we would really be struggling, luckily we've had time to get used to being on one income before the birth too so that helps a lot.


----------



## JCh

I was just talking to DH about money issues....
In Canada mat leave is 1 year, of that u don't get paid for 2 weeks at the beginning and it can take 6 weeks before getting a penny through employment insurance.
I will then be getting only 55% for a year leave and I'm terrified that bills will fall behind since cost of living is so high here and DH isn't as reliable/ responsible as I am :(
Plus he's on a contract as of right now, so unless it gets extended - he'll be looking for a new job by end of next month....

Also wanted to say, it's too bad that mat leave is still lagging behind in the US.... UK & Canada seem to be similar. Maybe one day it will catch up. My heart goes out to the mommies who have to go back so soon :(


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> I am so damn stressed. Starting to think about work and baby and have to make decisions soon about everything. Worried about money by my employer doesn't offer maternity leave. Wondering if I should be temporarily laid off and collect unemployment or what to do.... S stressed. Up all night last night worrying

They may not approve you for unemployment even if you are laid off being very pregnant or just having a baby. They denied one of my friends. :shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am so damn stressed. Starting to think about work and baby and have to make decisions soon about everything. Worried about money by my employer doesn't offer maternity leave. Wondering if I should be temporarily laid off and collect unemployment or what to do.... S stressed. Up all night last night worrying
> 
> They may not approve you for unemployment even if you are laid off being very pregnant or just having a baby. They denied one of my friends. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ughhhh!!!! Well, we do have short term disability insurance so I suppose that's my other option


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes things are crazy around here because DD will have to adjust as well as us. I can't imagine what it will be like when I am totally sleep deprived and have to keep an eye out for her. :dohh:

Money is a big issue here right now. Even though DH is no longer laid off he had to take a $3 pay cut ... I think it came out to be something like $400 less a month.:dohh::dohh::dohh: 

Too many stresses and emotions flying around. And with it being so close to the end now, it only seems to make the worry worse.


----------



## BlossomJ

Some days I'm pretty relaxed about the baby & others (like today) I think it was hard enough with one child! Like Sassy & La Mere I feel bad for DS that I don't have the energy to play & run around all the time & I can see he's getting frustrated, but then I think, well I'm not going to be able to do that when the baby is here either. I hope he copes with it as he really doesn't seem to understand that we're having a baby.

As for the money thing, I can imagine how hard that would be. We're fine at the moment, but depending how big a mortgage we end up taking when we buy a new house, finances could be much tighter :hugs:

La Mere - I'm so sorry you're worried about where you'll be when you give birth :hugs: What is the situation with your house? I hope you work something out... does DH know how you're feeling? :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well... GRR! I called the drs office because they hadn't called me. So now, I have to go to the drs office monday to get RE TESTED! She wanted me to go tomorrow, I was like: ehm.. no?! If you would of called me before, I would of planned the whole thing! And she told me she had 2 weeks to call me anyhow... grrr! So now, I have a Drs apt monday as well as re-testing for the glucose. And I have to go to Houston on Wednesday... joy!


----------



## Betheney

My doctor told me they don't do the one hour test anymore as it's a waste of time because everyone fails it. So we just do the 2hr test and get jabbed 3 times in the 2 hours. Mines booked for tomorrow morning. I'm nervous because I think I'm a lil more likely to have it because of my high blood pressure. I mean that would be the icing on the effing cake wouldn't it? Having GD as well as high BP. But I guess no point in getting too stressed about it until the results are in.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## BlossomJ

How common is GD?


----------



## Betheney

I'm unsure but I'm at a higher risk for it because I'm overweight, my mother had it and I have high BP. So the more markers the higher the chance, of course anyone can still get it tho.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, I'm so sure my weight is the huge factor on this one. My sister also failed the first one but said she passed the 3 hour one. As for me... who knows...


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Some days I'm pretty relaxed about the baby & others (like today) I think it was hard enough with one child! Like Sassy & La Mere I feel bad for DS that I don't have the energy to play & run around all the time & I can see he's getting frustrated, but then I think, well I'm not going to be able to do that when the baby is here either. I hope he copes with it as he really doesn't seem to understand that we're having a baby.
> 
> As for the money thing, I can imagine how hard that would be. We're fine at the moment, but depending how big a mortgage we end up taking when we buy a new house, finances could be much tighter :hugs:
> 
> La Mere - I'm so sorry you're worried about where you'll be when you give birth :hugs: What is the situation with your house? I hope you work something out... does DH know how you're feeling? :hugs:

Well, my hubby and FIL are building it themselves and when they work no work gets done on our house. And no work has gotten done on our house for about 3 weeks. (this is hubby's 3rd week of work) I know I have a place I can give birth, I would just really like to do it in the house, in my own bedroom. He does somewhat but I try not to complain too much about it as his is working his ass off to provide money for food and to continue working on our house.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Well... GRR! I called the drs office because they hadn't called me. So now, I have to go to the drs office monday to get RE TESTED! She wanted me to go tomorrow, I was like: ehm.. no?! If you would of called me before, I would of planned the whole thing! And she told me she had 2 weeks to call me anyhow... grrr! So now, I have a Drs monday as well as re-testing for the glucose. And I have to go to Houston on Wednesday... joy!

Oh, DeeDee! That really sucks! She really should have called you sooner, whether she "had up to 2 weeks to call you" or not! :hugs: If I were a nurse or whatever she is, as soon as I knew you needed to come back I would have been calling you to schedule when you could come back! But, it's not like you have anything else planned, right?:growlmad:



Betheney said:


> My doctor told me they don't do the one hour test anymore as it's a waste of time because everyone fails it. So we just do the 2hr test and get jabbed 3 times in the 2 hours. Mines booked for tomorrow morning. I'm nervous because I think I'm a lil more likely to have it because of my high blood pressure. I mean that would be the icing on the effing cake wouldn't it? Having GD as well as high BP. But I guess no point in getting too stressed about it until the results are in.
> 
> <3 <3 <3

I hope your GTT goes well, Betheney! :hugs: Try to relax as much as possibly and try to be positive as not to make your BP haywire. Sending thoughts, love and plenty of good vibes your way.


----------



## Lillian33

Oh ladies, im so sorry there are so many feelings of stress in the group right now :( but I guess it is somewhat to be expected as we get ready for this life changing event - slightly different for those who are mamma's already but certainly no less stressful or life changing! I really hope everyone is feeling better after a weekend break :flower:

DeeDee, such a bummer you have to take the GTT test again, so sorry :hugs: and Betheney and Little J, hope your tests go ok as well. As LaMere said try to stay as relaxed as possible :)

Blossom im sorry that your new house may be a no go :( but as the girls said something even better will come along :thumbup:

Super cute new signature pics LaMere!!

Sending lots of hugs out today and hope everyone feels better tomorrow :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Betheney

I hear you girls about stress, I'm under so much stress at the moment I can't even think about it. I don't even want to talk about it. I keep avoiding everything because I just don't want to face it all. This is life stuff too and not even including all the pregnancy problems with my BP.

<3


----------



## La Mere

Aw, thank you, Lillian! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheny - Hope you pass! It's weird, I don't think I'd even heard of GD when I had DS & don't know anyone that's been tested for it here. It just seems like it's a pretty big deal elsewhere & everyone seems to be getting tested & lots failing the first round of tests.


----------



## duckytwins

I haven't stopped crying in three days because I'm so stressed. I only slept for 4 hours last night (3 the night before and 5 the night before that), then went to my glucose test this morning. It was horrible. I sat there and cried for 3 1/2 hours. My arms look like I'm a heroine user and feel like pin cushions. And my back hurts from sitting in their uncomfortable chairs for hours. I finally got to go home and eat, then took a nap. Then I get a call from my Dr's office saying the lab messed up ANOTHER blood test (the one for the cholestasis) and I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow. I am so fed up. This is the third blood test they've messed up. So, now I have to have MORE blood taken (from where, I don't know... my arms can't take much more) and then wait AGAIN for the results. Meanwhile, I am so itchy I can't stand it, and my face, arms and legs are red and raw from scratching. I've had it. I can't take much more. :cry:


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - hope you pass this time :hugs:

La Mere - I wish you could give birth in your house! How exciting to build your own place, but super stressful too, even without a child & baby on the way, so I understand how hard it must be. It might not be ideal if you don't get to move in for the birth, but you'll be ok :hugs: and you'll be in there with your family soon enough :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Ducky - So sorry you're having a rough time :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I haven't stopped crying in three days because I'm so stressed. I only slept for 4 hours last night (3 the night before and 5 the night before that), then went to my glucose test this morning. It was horrible. I sat there and cried for 3 1/2 hours. My arms look like I'm a heroine user and feel like pin cushions. And my back hurts from sitting in their uncomfortable chairs for hours. I finally got to go home and eat, then took a nap. Then I get a call from my Dr's office saying the lab messed up ANOTHER blood test (the one for the cholestasis) and I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow. I am so fed up. This is the third blood test they've messed up. So, now I have to have MORE blood taken (from where, I don't know... my arms can't take much more) and then wait AGAIN for the results. Meanwhile, I am so itchy I can't stand it, and my face, arms and legs are red and raw from scratching. I've had it. I can't take much more. :cry:


Sending lots of love your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That is ridiculous that they have messed the tests up. I would give them absolute hell for it. Is there some family you can call in to be with your boys so maybe you can get a little rest? It really sounds like too much and you really need a break. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney good luck at your testing tomorrow. I hope all goes well. I think it is strange that they don't even do the first test as I didn't fail mine and would have been angry if they made me do the 3 hour one right away. I bruise so badly every time they draw blood that they are lucky I let them get away with one jab. I don't care how good the tech is doing it, I bruise horribly. Let's hope that tomorrow's test brings good news.


----------



## DittyByrd

I think we all need a pint of Ben & Jerry's tonight. Sending some Phish Food, Chubby Hubby, and What a Cluster your way!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Ducky im so sorry, what a nightmare you're having, sending big :hugs: your way. Chin up lady, it'll all be worth it when boop gets here xxxx


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> I haven't stopped crying in three days because I'm so stressed. I only slept for 4 hours last night (3 the night before and 5 the night before that), then went to my glucose test this morning. It was horrible. I sat there and cried for 3 1/2 hours. My arms look like I'm a heroine user and feel like pin cushions. And my back hurts from sitting in their uncomfortable chairs for hours. I finally got to go home and eat, then took a nap. Then I get a call from my Dr's office saying the lab messed up ANOTHER blood test (the one for the cholestasis) and I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow. I am so fed up. This is the third blood test they've messed up. So, now I have to have MORE blood taken (from where, I don't know... my arms can't take much more) and then wait AGAIN for the results. Meanwhile, I am so itchy I can't stand it, and my face, arms and legs are red and raw from scratching. I've had it. I can't take much more. :cry:

Ducky, sending big hugs. I am so sorry hun. That is ridiculous! Like Sassy said I would give them absolute hell for messing up yet AGAIN! I hope you can somehow get some rest. Please try to take it easy, which I know is hard. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



BlossomJ said:


> Deedee - hope you pass this time :hugs:
> 
> La Mere - I wish you could give birth in your house! How exciting to build your own place, but super stressful too, even without a child & baby on the way, so I understand how hard it must be. It might not be ideal if you don't get to move in for the birth, but you'll be ok :hugs: and you'll be in there with your family soon enough :hugs:

Thank you so much, Blossom! :hugs: I know it will work out how it is supposed to, it's just maybe I should stop planning how I want it to be in my head so I won't be let down when it doesn't go that way, you know? Thanks so much again.. I love all you girls.. Thanks to all of you for being there.


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> I think we all need a pint of Ben & Jerry's tonight. Sending some Phish Food, Chubby Hubby, and What a Cluster your way!

Oh I love phish food!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm so sorry for all of us ladies! I really am, stressful times!

Well, nurse called again and offered to send a prescription for Nausea to the pharmacy so I can take it early monday morning before test. I said YES, if I throw up again I don't want it to be my fault! LOL So that kinda helps me not to worry so much.

I also called MIL and told her that hubby is taking me down to Houston on friday so I can be there for the baby shower and not the couple of days before. That way if I need to start going to any other drs I will without stressing out her being here wednesday. So she said it was completely fine, not to worry about a thing and that she understood. She was actually very sweet, I have to give it to her. That's one stress less! Thank God!


----------



## La Mere

That's good, hun. I am glad she was so sweet and understanding. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney
I failed my 1hr gf so it's my 2/3h test tomorrow also so good luck to u I really hope I don't have it I didn't with my other 2 boys but again u never know and I'm happy ur bp has been under control

Brier happy birthday 

Jamie 
Love ur boys name super cute :) 

I've been gone for a couple days I swear mil & fil really know how to stress me out somethimes 

Does anyone know if an energy drink or something I'm so tried but I have so much to do and this weekend I have my 2 wonderful boys can't wait but I also know ill be burnt out I just hope dh doesn't put too much stress on me. 

I'm gonna go eat cuz as of 1.5 hours I won't be allowed to eat till after my gf test


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee I hate that they are making you go back AGAIN! How ridiculous! I hope the medicine helps you keep everything down .. if not, aim the barf at someone there. :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Deedee I hate that they are making you go back AGAIN! How ridiculous! I hope the medicine helps you keep everything down .. if not, aim the barf at someone there. :haha: :hugs::hugs:

That will def keep me away from that lab for a while :haha:

You were post 13,000 CRAZY!


----------



## La Mere

Wow, 13,000! That is awesome! Just shows how much we all love each other!


----------



## La Mere

:xmas6:1. Must be willing and able to send cards
2. All cards must have some kind of delivery conformation, abroad should be sent by air mail to ensure faster delivery.
3. All cards must be sent out by Dec. 5th
4. This will be a secret card swap, so you will not know who you will receiving your card from until you get it or until Dec. 26th. Whichever comes first.
5. Send your real name and address to La Mere, DeeDee or Sonia via PM or email.
[email protected] (La Mere)
[email protected] (DeeDee)
6. This is completely *OPTIONAL*, but you may if you wish include a small gift (small enough to fit in the envelope) with your card.

These are just for the forum. 
Must have at least 150 posts in the January Jellybeans thread from the start of the thread to September.
Must be a forum member for at least 3+ months.
:xmas6:

This is just a general instruction/rule list for our secret santa. For those of you who have already sent in their addresses and for those of your still on the fence about it. I hope this list clears up and confusion or questions. If you have any further questions, please feel free to email/PM myself, DeeDee or Sonia!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Well, some good news in the middle of all the other crap! My dr's office called back and said I passed the 3 hour glucose test! Then we went out and bought a new car!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Ducky!!! That is wonderful!! Just the kind of positive news and excitement you needed!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

I second that comment from Sassy! That's great news Ducky! And the new car is an amazing bonus to lift your spirits!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Baby is killing me today... I got up from lunch and one of my coworkers gasped at my feet. They were huge!! I actually wear slippers around the office (they're purple sparkly and fabulous! Haha) and my feet had swelled out of the slippers! They look better than they did but I couldn't believe how bad they were... I even took pics and sent them to dh. I'm sure he appreciated getting texts of my big hobbit feet at work! On top of that baby is sitting weird and making my sciatica awful today :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope everyone has a better day tomorrow!!!


----------



## snowangel187

I seriously only know like 5 girls here that I'd consider close enough friends that I'd hang out with. All of whom I know from volunteering at my church, well one of them has just messaged me and offered to throw me a babyshower. :thumbup: I think it's super sweet of her. She knows all my family and most of my friends are 1800 miles away. It'll obviously be a small gathering, but I'm really just looking forward to the get together. She wants to do it early December that'll be cutting it close considering all that's going on, but worse case scenario baby can come too. :)


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Baby is killing me today... I got up from lunch and one of my coworkers gasped at my feet. They were huge!! I actually wear slippers around the office (they're purple sparkly and fabulous! Haha) and my feet had swelled out of the slippers! They look better than they did but I couldn't believe how bad they were... I even took pics and sent them to dh. I'm sure he appreciated getting texts of my big hobbit feet at work! On top of that baby is sitting weird and making my sciatica awful today :(

I sent dh a pic of my boobs falling out of my bra on all sides, as my request to let me go shop for more. I don't think he had a problem with that text tho it was random. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I am torn on the secret Santa thing. I'd love to be involved with you ladies. I'm just really bad about mailing things! :shrug: like for example I have thank you cards on my end table from August that haven't been mailed yet. :blush: I also tend to fill out my Christmas cards and never actually mail them. :haha: pretty sure I'll sit out, but I hope y'all have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wow, just came back from Pharmacy. Retail price of freaking pills is $124.00 !!! If we didn't have insurance I wouldn't of bought the pill for the re freaking test! Thank goodness with insurance we payed $7.00, BUT MAN!! 

Side note: Hubby just sneaked on me writing this and now he is making fun of me. Brat! He is pretending to be me while typing with this weird voice saying: "If it wasn't for my husband, I wouldn't have nausea pills, I better go do something special for him. Wink wink..." He is crazy... lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Something funny to share: 

Chloe is quite the kicker and I'm sure has turned head down by the hiccups being almost at my hoo-ha ... so as she likes to come alive right before DH gets home, I'm laying here watching my stomach lurch and then notice that her kicks which I feel way up there now ... are actually making my boobs shake. :haha::haha::haha: I've always been big chested (DD cup before falling pregnant) so this kid is shaking my enormous ta-tas all over the place and it made me laugh hysterically. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> Baby is killing me today... I got up from lunch and one of my coworkers gasped at my feet. They were huge!! I actually wear slippers around the office (they're purple sparkly and fabulous! Haha) and my feet had swelled out of the slippers! They look better than they did but I couldn't believe how bad they were... I even took pics and sent them to dh. I'm sure he appreciated getting texts of my big hobbit feet at work! On top of that baby is sitting weird and making my sciatica awful today :(

I would like to see those pics!!!!


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Betheny - Hope you pass! It's weird, I don't think I'd even heard of GD when I had DS & don't know anyone that's been tested for it here. It just seems like it's a pretty big deal elsewhere & everyone seems to be getting tested & lots failing the first round of tests.

I suppose I know a lot about it because my mother had it and she was pregnant for a lot of my life. Lol. Some places are different. A lot of doctors surgeries and midwife clinics never used to test at all unless you had a certain number of markers such as being over weight, history of diabetes, family history of gestational diabetes. Etc. I think now tho it's being more routinely tested because many women without any markers are turning out to have it.


----------



## Lillian33

snowangel187 said:


> I seriously only know like 5 girls here that I'd consider close enough friends that I'd hang out with. All of whom I know from volunteering at my church, well one of them has just messaged me and offered to throw me a babyshower. :thumbup: I think it's super sweet of her. She knows all my family and most of my friends are 1800 miles away. It'll obviously be a small gathering, but I'm really just looking forward to the get together. She wants to do it early December that'll be cutting it close considering all that's going on, but worse case scenario baby can come too. :)

That's really sweet of her, bless :)

I'm kinda in the same boat here with about 5 friends total :haha: but I have already received one package from one of my best friends back in Oz and I know shes sending more, people can surprise you out of the blue, makes you feel good doesnt it :)

Enjoy the shower!


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls

So i had my first fetal monitoring check up today. I have so many effing appointments i really need to start writing them down.

I must admit it was kinda weird when i walked in. It's a giant room with about 20 heavily pregnant women in there all strapped to fetal monitoring devices (CTG machines) and blood pressure monitors, all in a row in a comfy reclinable single seater sofa each. It made me laugh as it reminded me of a production line. Each little seat did have a seat next to it if you had someone with you and a little side table with some reading material.

So i was hooked up to the CTG machine for a bit over an hour and everyone was happy with the trace. Blood pressure was 134/85 and 132/82, so meds must be at a perfect dose. Then i went into another little room for the ultrasound which took all of two minutes. She was like "yep there's the placenta, now let me monitor the blood flow, yep it's perfect, and you're done!" lol. But baby was sucking it's thumb and she was able to show me really clearly on the ultrasound which was really nice of her.

Also discovered i will have fortnightly growth checks via ultrasound on top of everything else


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: How lovely... a baby shower. :) That will be fun, and I think you will be having a baby on December 26. :)

Betheney: Yay for getting to see baby sucking thumb. I'm also very pleased to hear all is going great! :) That has to be very reassuring. :wohoo:


----------



## Lillian33

Really glad to hear they're getting you BP under control Betheney & that you get to see LO more often! That's probably the only thing about being a high risk pregnancy that I'm finding positive!!


----------



## Betheney

i have no idea how i'm going to be able to resist checking the gender when i have 2 ultrasounds a week for the next 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

On my way to my 2/3 hour gd test I hope it goes fast ill let u all know how it goes when I'm back home :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm suppose to get a lift and there already 1 hour late so I hope they will still take me for my gd test if not ill be really mad :( I didn't fast for 12 hours for the fun of it I'm so mad it's not even funny right now


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheny im in the same boat... Once a week til 32 weeks and then twice a week after 32 weeks! Im really excited about it lol..


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny- I don't know how u will resist peeking at your babys bits!

Snow- that's so nice of your friend!!

Kaiecee- hope u get to do the test still.. Ugh what a pain in the ass!


----------



## Betheney

The temptation is going to be so bad!!!! i don't think i can see accidently because the scan on the placenta is so quick they really just do look at the placenta, the cord and the fluid. There isn't much camera time. But once a fortnight there is a growth scan which will be more in detail. So that one might be hard to not spot things.

Nikki you're high risk because of diabetes aren't you...

Lillian you were high risk because of your thyroid...

Quite a mix aren't we.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes betheny! Since day 1... Having diabetes doesnt always have to be a bad thing :) ive had loads of ultrasounds and doc apptmnts already...


----------



## snowangel187

I was shocked when I showed up for my nst the other day and they said I'd be having an ultrasound every time. For the next couple weeks it's only once a week, but then he'll start twice a week. Which is fun to see her, but it's a little stressful. I need to get in the hospital get all the testing done and drive 25 mins back to pick up dd from school. So it really only gives me 2 hrs after driving back and forth for baby to cooperate and for the hospital to do what they have to do. :shrug: Oh well I'm hoping my inlaws will make it here within the next couple weeks to help me some.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh whoa! I just realized I'm at 30 weeks today! How did that happen!? :haha:


----------



## brieri1

Holy crap! 30 weeks!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- That's great that your BP is under control now. I must admit I am a little bit envious of how many U/S you will be having, as I have never had one. I can't imagine how you are going to resist peeking at baby's bits!! :haha:

Snow- That is so sweet of your friend! It's so awesome how someone can surprise you out of the blue like that.

DeeDee- HOLY CRAP!!! That is ridiculous!!! Thank goodness you do have insurance. And your hubby is hilarious. :rofl:

Ducky- Your new car is lovely! That was just the boost you needed!!! And yay, for passing your GTT!! :happydance: OH and HAPPY 30 weeks!

Kaiecee- I hope you can still get to your test. That is so terrible that they would be late when you have something so important to do.

AFM: I'm 29 weeks today! :happydance: 11 more weeks till I get to meet my mysterious LO!!! I will try to take some bump pics and get them posted sometime this afternoon.

Sorry to anyone I forgot!! Hope you are all doing wonderfully!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Kaiecee

I went and was happy she was gonna pass me even being late 
As soon as I got home I threw up everywhere at least I kept it down till home


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee - really glad it worked out... I'd have been sooo mad with the person giving you a lift! Think I'd have to spend the journey in complete silence so as not to verbally abuse them the whole drive!

Snow :rofl: to the bra picture & not mailing things!

Deedee - your DH sound so funny & sweet :haha:

Betheny - Great news to hear all is looking good. Hopefully you'll manage to stay team yellow too!

I'm off to the Dr's office with DS in a few minutes as he's not quite been himself the last couple of afternoons & was just inconsolable for well over an hour & thrashing about as though in pain. So I called up & they said to take him in as an emergency appointment.... He just gave a massive fart & is now super happy & running around everywhere - typical! :) We'll go anyway as I think he may have a tummy bug.


----------



## Kaiecee

Blossom 
That's what I did didn't say a word since there is no transport where I live we rely on these people


----------



## mellywelly

My breastfeeding butterfly came today!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning. Yesterday we got a booklet from Hubby's work that we didn't read 'til it was late. It's showing how insurance is going to change next year. Well, instead of us having %90 covered we are going to have 80% covered. That means that if Matthew comes January we will pay double everything. I started freaking out, but hubby was again super at ease, he just told me we will save more and all will be fine. Then I told him not to forget we might still have to buy a lot of things after baby shower and he just said... well, we will all that's necessary and if we have money left we will buy the not so necessary. I have to say his easy attitude suits my hormonal mess, he managed to calm me down and we will just take is as it comes.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Betheney: Uuh, you are in one pickle! I hope you manage to keep it yellow, since you are so close already! :)

@Kaiecee: Lucky you! Sorry you threw up, but glad it was 'til you were home! 

I would so love a weekly Ultrasound!


----------



## Kaiecee

I just hope it come back negative even though having extra u/s would be so good :)


----------



## mellywelly

Has aj been on since the hurricane hit? Hope everything is ok, and just internet connection is down or something.


----------



## La Mere

I saw her on the other day, but she didn't post.


----------



## gingermango

So hubbys cousin leaves next week to start his training with the Royal Marines and tomorrw is his leaving party. So ive just been and bought my first ever maternity party dress  its black lace with 3/4 length sleeves and comes to my knees, i found it in Matalan and it was £28! Love it cos it shows my bump lovely


----------



## jrowenj

My shower is next Saturday! 50 ppl coming... I peeked at my registry and only 13 items were purchased. I hope ppl are shopping this weekend :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

I know some people never scanned the registry paper when they had bought items from it for dd. so u may have more. Or some may have bought different things (which u can exchange or return and get things u would rather have) or maybe they bought your item somewhere else. :shrug: I know that some who ordered things online didn't have the item removed from registry. I'm sure you'll get plenty of things with 50 guests. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> My shower is next Saturday! 50 ppl coming... I peeked at my registry and only 13 items were purchased. I hope ppl are shopping this weekend :shrug:

Mine is next weekend too! My friend had hers last weekend and no one bought anything until the day of lol.. Or the weekend of..


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My registry has only 4 bought, but we are only going to be like 20 ladies there. Wish my family could make it, my mom has 6 sisters. They are 13 all in all LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Has anyone started packing their hospital bag yet? It crosses my mind occasionally and then I usually forget about 3 seconds later. :haha: I don't have any clothes to pack so I think that is why I haven't been doing it. I have 2 pairs of pants and a dress so I can't exactly pack up all I have to wear. :haha: We didn't even bring our bag in until after DD was born. I think it was sometime the next morning before we even got it out of the car so I don't think I'm even going to worry about it until later. If nothing else, my mom can bring stuff to me since she will be at my house.


----------



## mellywelly

Packed mine at 24 weeks lol!!!! There's only enough in there for overnight, if I need to stay in longer dh can bring more. I've just got a few last minute bits to add and I'm done.


----------



## BlossomJ

Think I'll get mine together in the next couple of weeks. I've started to get a few things for it, but I'd like to have it done by 30 weeks.

Turns out DS has tonsillitis. I thought it might be a tummy bug as he was grumpy after eating & not managing as much food, but it must just hurt to eat. Poor little thing :(


----------



## gingermango

Ive had mine packed a while, just need to get some new pyjama bottoms to put in and im done


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My tummy! 29+2 !
 



Attached Files:







Tummy29weeks.jpg
File size: 183 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Has anyone started packing their hospital bag yet? It crosses my mind occasionally and then I usually forget about 3 seconds later. :haha: I don't have any clothes to pack so I think that is why I haven't been doing it. I have 2 pairs of pants and a dress so I can't exactly pack up all I have to wear. :haha: We didn't even bring our bag in until after DD was born. I think it was sometime the next morning before we even got it out of the car so I don't think I'm even going to worry about it until later. If nothing else, my mom can bring stuff to me since she will be at my house.

Hahaha, yeah. I think my clothes will be the last thing I put in the bag, like a day before hahahahaha. Or that day lol because I only have so much to wear. :haha: nothing fits nomo'


----------



## duckytwins

My shower is next weekend, but I have no idea how many people are coming. Not a lot taken off our registry either... I need to stop looking! 

Re - hospital bag. Haven't even thought about it! Well, I've *thought* about it, but haven't done a thing. 

Blossom, I'm so sorry to hear DS is sick :hugs: 

Looking good, Deedee! I'll have to take my 30 weeks shot today. Although, I think I'm wearing the same shirt I was last week! :blush: I know what you mean about limited wardrobe!


----------



## Lillian33

Wow so many showers next weekend, how exciting girls!!!

Blossom, really hope your DS feels better, nothing worse than a poorly little one :flower:

Looking great deedee!!!

Betheney, yes I'm high risk cause of my overactive thyroid. Have been from day one same as Nikki :hugs:

Ladies, does anyone else feel like their LO is a bit lazy? I mean I definitely still feel him - more so at night, but I also feel like he doesn't kick and punch as much as he used to??? I had an ultrasound just two days ago and im not necessarily worried, but a lot of ladies talk about how active their LO is and I feel like mine is honestly a bit lazy!!!

xxxx


----------



## duckytwins

I read as baby grows and runs out of room, movements can get less intense.


----------



## mellywelly

This one definitely feels lazier than what ds was!


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks girls :flower: im definitely not too worried, just more curious, but good to know from second time mamma's that some babies are in fact lazier ha ha!
xx


----------



## Betheney

This baby doesn't stop moving ever. Not always kicks and punches and quite often it's just squirms and movement. But this baby is always moving. The CTG monitoring is so difficult and the heart beat is constantly lost because baby goes on little adventures in there. It makes its so hard to sleep with something constantly bouncing around in my tummy.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Has anyone started packing their hospital bag yet? It crosses my mind occasionally and then I usually forget about 3 seconds later. :haha: I don't have any clothes to pack so I think that is why I haven't been doing it. I have 2 pairs of pants and a dress so I can't exactly pack up all I have to wear. :haha: We didn't even bring our bag in until after DD was born. I think it was sometime the next morning before we even got it out of the car so I don't think I'm even going to worry about it until later. If nothing else, my mom can bring stuff to me since she will be at my house.

I have been stressing over it for a while. :haha: I am almost done with the baby bag I just need to pick up a pacifier just in case and some newborn diapers. I know they'll have some at the hospital, but I want th ready and in my bag anyways. :thumbup: 

As for my bag I plan on adding a pair of pajama pants and a pillow but I think that's about it. Then I'll be done except for cameras/laptop and chargers but that's all last minute. :thumbup: I probably will pick up crayons and a new coloring book for when dd is there now that I'm thinking about it. :)


----------



## snowangel187

For those of u with a baby/kid already do u plan on bringing a gift for them from the baby when they come meet them? :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

I asked my boys if they wanted to buy Boop a gift and they want to make a build a bear, but I never thought of the other way around :blush: might be a good idea so they don't feel left out. I know my mom always gets something for the sibling(s) when new babies are born. I usually do too.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill probably do my bag when I finally get to my laundry but this time I'm bringing comfy clothes nothing right and ill wear the same clothes to go home as I came in also I usually buy an new pj before I go into the hospital but we will see I have to get pads and I'm gonna use a little suitcase for my stuff and the diapers since it won't fit in baby bag and I plan to to that all hopefully in 2 weeks when baby's room is complete but I'm a little freaked out about birth I've had a planned c section before but now it's a new hospital I'm just unfamiliar with but nov 21 were doing a tour at 7pm


----------



## jrowenj

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet. I have no clue what the hell to pack!!

As far as baby moving... this little baby must have ADHD because he is moving 24/7!! hahahahaha!


----------



## AJThomas

Awww, thanks for the concern ladies, it REALLY means a lot. We're doing ok, for omce we didn't lose power in a hurricane so that was kinda neat. Our house is ok, we have a huge water tank outside and 2 sheets of covering came off it but we can easily put them back on so no worries. 

Betheney I'm glad your bp is under control. Glad the stress seems to be easing on so many of us. 

Yesterday was the worst of my illness I think with the coughing, I was up most of the night just coughing away, thankfully my ear stopped hurting and is clearing up nicely. The coughing is good practice for labor tho, I feel like I've gotten a really intense abs workout, my abs don't hurt so much anymore so I guess that's the silver lining to the dark clouds. 

As for the packing of hospital bags an stuff, I have it in mind but kinda got thrown off since we'll be moving out for a couple weeks anyway and everything has to be packed up anyway. We have loads of moving around and packing to do and everything will probably start next week so not a lot of time to do it. I wish I could show u girls my teeny tiny house now and what it looks like after! I can't wait!


----------



## Betheney

I'm going to start my hospital bag this weekend, my hospital recommends it be completed by 34weeks just in case you go early. But with my blood pressure I just want to be sure. I know some women have a slight dodgy blood pressure and then within 24hrs everything goes totally haywire and they deliver immediately at like 32weeks. I'm sure I'm going to be one of those women with controlled stable blood pressure until I'm full term but just to be sure I want it packed.

There's a sticky in 3rd tri with what to pack. You girls should have a look.

Currently 1.5hrs into my GTT and kinda BORED!!!!! I do love the sugar drink. Haha. I loved it with Eva too. Sure it makes me a lil nauseous on an empty stomach but it's soooooo yummy. Although at 25grams of sugar per 100grams it is sweet.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm starting my bag this weekend as well... Picked up some little toiletries and whatnot while at the grocery store today getting supplies for the hurricane.

AJ- glad to hear you made it through ok!!

East coast gals- hope everyone stays safe and dry in the coming days!!


----------



## Betheney

With Eva's pregnancy I bought all new toiletries for the hospital. It was like my special little bag with a new body wash and new soap and new bits and pieces rather than having to take all my regular stuff. I totally forgot about this little bag until I found it the other day with all the new stuff still in it. Lol. So it'll be going straight back into the hospital bag so that's one thing all sorted.

I still have a million maternity pads left over too


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- honey, you look great! Your bump is sooo cute! I ended up going into town this afternokn so I didn't get to take my bump pic! 

Blossom- sorry to hear your DS is sick! :hugs: hope he feels better soon!

AJ- so glad to hear you made it through safe and sound! And glad to hear you are starting to feel at least a little bit better!

Lillian- I definitely feel like LO has his/her lazy days! Quite active at night sometimes though.:haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Here I am at 30 weeks! Holy feeling big batman!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/7022DBF7-8815-4DCF-B373-024945E68165-20317-0000278BA6C9F557.jpg


----------



## Lillian33

Gorgeous Ducky!!

Thanks for the tip on the sticky thread about what to put in your hospital bag Betheney, I too had no clue and was just picking up bits of advice when you girls have talked about it before. I would honestly be lost without BnB - and most of all you girls :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

I guess I really should throw at least a few things in a bag and pretend I'm getting ready! :haha:

I'm not buying DD a present when the baby gets here. She is so excited to have Chloe here that she won't be concerned with anything else. I do plan on running any visitors out so that she can have some time to meet Chloe. I don't want a whole bunch of people hovering around ... I know DH's whole family will be hovering for hours anyway so I'm going to have to tell them to go get some food or just get the heck out. :haha: I want to be able to spend some brand new family time with just us 4. 

AJ glad to hear you are ok! Snow did you make it ok too? You ladies up north, I hope you all do ok. I read that they are calling this storm Frankenstorm because of the mix of wintry and hurricane. I hope all of you stay safe! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Thebump.com has a pretty decent checklist as well for the hospital bag.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OKKKKK!!! Maternity photos from today are done!!! Be prepared for some major uploads! These are just some of my faves which is the majority of them! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby11.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby20.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby21.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby20.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby19.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby18.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby17.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby15.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby16.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby14.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby13.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Love them! :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby12.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby10.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby9.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby7.jpg
my absolute favve :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby8.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby6.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby5.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby3.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby4.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby2.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby1.jpg


Hope you enjoyed them :) I seemed to have popped out dramatically this past week haha


----------



## jrowenj

Omg Nikki!!!!!!! Looooove them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you so much! I cant stop looking at them! Some of them (since ive gained almost 30 lbs! eeek!) Im just like omg.. but they are so beautiful! :)


----------



## La Mere

Ducky- looking good hun!

Nikki- OMG! You look beautiful! I especially love the pic.of your bump with the u/s pic of Ella tuckes in your waistline! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Nikki they are just gorgeous!!! By the way you have really popped now - still a nice neat bump though :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u! :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I am starting to stress about this hurricane. The news makes it sound like the world is going to end because they need to sensationalize everything. The truth is somewhere in between the lines! My shower is next weekend and the storm is supposed to arrive on Monday and Tuesday! I am worried about power outages and road closures. Trying to stay sane.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I am starting to stress about this hurricane. The news makes it sound like the world is going to end because they need to sensationalize everything. The truth is somewhere in between the lines! My shower is next weekend and the storm is supposed to arrive on Monday and Tuesday! I am worried about power outages and road closures. Trying to stay sane.

Stay safe!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
Ur pics are just beautiful u don't even look like u Gained 30 pds I just love them! 

In Canada were suppose to get some winds at 25 km and about ENOUGHT rain from the storm but it has a huge warning for the states I'm about 20 min from the us border and since I live in a farm I get a lot if wind since I have no other houses beside us so Halloween is gonna be crappy this year with this weather I hope everyone in the us stays safe cuz I'm almost 100% sure ill have no power and I'm suppose to go to mil and fil for Halloween we wil see what happens I also have a dr. App. On Wednesday


----------



## ARuppe716

Gorgeous pics Nikki!

Ditty- where are you located? I'm just going with the theory that if I buy things to be prepared we will be fine. I bought stuff for Irene last year and never even lost power. Most people in this area lost it for almost a week. I work for a grocery chain and people were already going nuts because they are so skittish from bad experiences last year. Here's hoping its not too bad and no one has to go through that again. Lots of small towns around here that flood easily and people lost a lot of property.


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

Nikki I don't think there is a single one of your pictures I don't love :) they're all absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> For those of u with a baby/kid already do u plan on bringing a gift for them from the baby when they come meet them? :shrug:

I'm doing it both ways round. Ds is going to pick out a blanket or a teddy for the baby and he will get a bag of goodies from the baby. It will have something he wants in it, like a skylander as well as something like a jigsaw or colouring book he can do at the hospital and some sweeties too.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikki - amazing pics and you are gorgeous x


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian33 said:


> Thanks girls :flower: im definitely not too worried, just more curious, but good to know from second time mamma's that some babies are in fact lazier ha ha!
> xx

This one is also lazier than my first. With DS it felt like he was trying to force his way out through tummy all the time, he'd stretch out & push really hard, from around 20 weeks! With this one it's just little wriggles & the odd small jab :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki the pictures are fantastic! Love, love, love them :D and you must have been tiny before to have put on 30lbs & still look so slim! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope all of you waiting for the bad weather to hit stay safe & that it doesn't cause too much damage. Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank u all again! Love my photog she did all of our engagement, bridal shower and wedding and now shes doing our baby pics...beleive it or not this was her furst maternity shoot hahah... 

Yes i was tinier, then i just ...what i like to call... Blossomed hahah..... Im nit worried about it,ill get it off!


Im nervous about the hurricane too, they said by minday it will be a state of emergency like last year when irene hit... We had massive flooding and werent allowed anywhere..luckily we moved away from the water and shouldnt be as affected, minus power outages... Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## duckytwins

Ditty, me too. I'm in CT and they are making a big deal out of this thing! Not sure what to prepare for. 

Nikki, your photos are amazing!!! You are both glowing and I love them all!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lauren021406

nikki love your pics!!

I am so worried about this hurricane!! We went out early this am to prepare


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, didn't realize there were so many ladies in the hurricane's path. I hope u all have it as easy as we did. Stay safe. 

Nikki your pics are beautiful!


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Gorgeous pics Nikki!
> 
> Ditty- where are you located? I'm just going with the theory that if I buy things to be prepared we will be fine. I bought stuff for Irene last year and never even lost power. Most people in this area lost it for almost a week. I work for a grocery chain and people were already going nuts because they are so skittish from bad experiences last year. Here's hoping its not too bad and no one has to go through that again. Lots of small towns around here that flood easily and people lost a lot of property.

Just outside of Philadelphia. Thankfully not in a flood zone.


----------



## snowangel187

Stock up on water and if u have grills fill ur propane. We always keep tuna, canned chicken, bread, cup o noodles peanut butter and jelly etc. if your freezer makes ice bag it so it'll make more. Gather candles and lighters, batteries for flashlights/ radio etc. those are a few of the basic things we do to prepare for hurricanes. If you have has cans fill them and keep them on hand fill up your car just in case. Keep your cell phone charged. :thumbup: 

We r having a little wind and rain, but it's not nearly a bad as Irene we haven't had much flooding. Hopefully when it hits you guys it'll be just tapering off. Good luck!!

Also check to see if they are opening an emergency shelter some places usually have back up generators. :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

I will be pulling my yard decor in and securing chairs, etc. We have batteries and flashlights. We have water. I am making bags of ice cubes. And my DH and some guys are cleaning our gutters today. Nothing else to do that I can think of?


----------



## Betheney

Australia doesn't have hurricanes just lots of bushfires and floods.

Stay safe ladies


----------



## Kaiecee

I got my boys this weekend :) and I've been sick throwing up since yesterday hope it goes away today even though I've been sick this morning I hate ms!


----------



## Kaiecee

Btw I'm still a stupid eggplant!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I guess the hubz qnd i r headed to the grocery store to get stuff just incase... 

Kaicee ive been getting really sick this morning too... Alot has to do with the horrible heartburn. :(


----------



## La Mere

Stay safe, girls! Will be thinking of all of you and sending prayers!


----------



## brieri1

Yesterday I was at the store with my husband and this woman asked me if I was due soon. And when I told her wasn't due until January 4th, she asked me if I was carrying twins. Am I really that huge?
 



Attached Files:







Photo 24.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DeedeeBeester

No storm here, just a hell lotta cold! Although my preggo fur has me protected. Hubby is shivering and all I keep thinking is that it's not so bad. Haha, unlike last year! 
We are going hunting for a baby shower outfit for next saturday. Starting with Ross, ill probably cry a little when nothing fits lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> Yesterday I was at the store with my husband and this woman asked me if I was due soon. And when I told her wasn't due until January 4th, she asked me if I was carrying twins. Am I really that huge?

For 30 weeks! No way!! U look smaller than me!


----------



## La Mere

brieri1 said:


> Yesterday I was at the store with my husband and this woman asked me if I was due soon. And when I told her wasn't due until January 4th, she asked me if I was carrying twins. Am I really that huge?

No way hun. She was probably just being inconsiderate. 



DeeDee- OMG! The cold here is horrible! Guess that's what I should expect from growing up in Texas :haha: never had to deal with this kind of cold, no insulation on my body and a southern gal's wardrobe!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was at the store with my husband and this woman asked me if I was due soon. And when I told her wasn't due until January 4th, she asked me if I was carrying twins. Am I really that huge?
> 
> No way hun. She was probably just being inconsiderate.
> 
> 
> 
> DeeDee- OMG! The cold here is horrible! Guess that's what I should expect from growing up in Texas :haha: never had to deal with this kind of cold, no insulation on my body and a southern gal's wardrobe!Click to expand...

North Texas gets really cold! I'm waiting for it to snow this year here! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
I agree the heartburn is killing me I will start taking my heartburn meds morning and night or ill die 

So here is my rant for today:

There are a lot of people in this world that are mean almost bully like and in this case I feel evil I just found out my mom will b going trick or treating with my mom and my younger brothers but get this with MY EX AND HIS NEW GF and if u remeber she is also the woman who was in my house before we broke up and picked a fight with me in front of my kids and in the process I did win but she had broke my finger no woman should come home and find another woman in her house after 40 hours a week of work then have to defend herself in her own house in front of her kids I can't believe my mom if she had any way or chance to fix what she did its down the drain now forever my moms worse than an enemy !!!


----------



## duckytwins

brieri1 said:


> Yesterday I was at the store with my husband and this woman asked me if I was due soon. And when I told her wasn't due until January 4th, she asked me if I was carrying twins. Am I really that huge?

I think you look great! Some people are so ridiculous! I've been getting asked a lot if I'm ready to go too. Nope, I've got 2 1/2 months left, thanks! :dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

I don't understand people who comment about pregnant bellies. They obviously have no concept of what a pregnant body looks like in various stages! I had people act surprised I was showing AT 7 MONTHS PREGNANT!!! Say what?

I think, too, that people think January sounds so far away because it's after the holidays and what not. They can't quite make that mental leap that it's 2 months away at this point.


----------



## Poppy84

I agree- January sounds ages away cos its in the new year but it is actually only 2 months away. 

I cannot stop eating chocolate!!!!!! I've always liked chocolate but could easily go without it for weeks before. Now I HAVE to have it every day. I would be happy to replace my favourite meals with chocolate if I could


----------



## DittyByrd

Poppy84 said:


> I agree- January sounds ages away cos its in the new year but it is actually only 2 months away.
> 
> I cannot stop eating chocolate!!!!!! I've always liked chocolate but could easily go without it for weeks before. Now I HAVE to have it every day. I would be happy to replace my favourite meals with chocolate if I could

I love cheese-flavored everything: popcorn, chips, mac and cheese, cheese filled pretzels....:drools:


----------



## Kaiecee

Gonna go in the spa with the family after :)


----------



## Lilahbear

I hope everyone in the path of the hurricane stays safe!

I have had a very productive day. We bought our pushchair and pram (plus accessories), car seat and base, baby monitor and baby bouncer and we didn't pay full price for any of it. Feeling very pleased with myself!


----------



## duckytwins

Well done, Lilah!


----------



## brieri1

Thanks ladies. I don't know why they would think we wouldn't look fairly large at the end of the 7th month when the baby is just a few inches short of its birth length and around 3 1/2 pounds. But to make comments about how we should be due any time now or possibly carrying multiples, that is just so rude. Like we aren't dealing with enough trying to safely maneuver with our bumps. I don't know about you ladies, but I've never been so uncoordinated and clumsy in my life.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I got my dress for the baby shower! It's a black and white striped dress, with semi long sleeves so I can hide my arms haha It was super easy, they had dresses for me to chose from. Gotta love Ross, it was a $20.00 dress!


----------



## Lillian33

Brieri you look lovely & definitely not huge!

DeeDee woohoo for finding the perfect shower outfit :)

Definitely sending my thoughts out to all you girls in the hurricane path :( my parents are supposed to be flying from NJ to London tomorrow night....thinking that may not happen!!!

Stay safe ladies xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky lovely bump! 

Brieri you do NOT look like you are carrying twins or are ever that big! Must have been an idiot that was looking. :hugs:You look wonderful! 

Nikki I LOVE all your pictures! They are so beautiful and you look beautiful in all of them! 

All ladies in the path of the storm, stay safe and I hope things do not get too bad for all of you. 

Kaicee sorry about your mom ... just try not to let her get to you. She is out of your life and it sounds like that is for the best. 

I bought some more baby stuff today! My list is getting smaller!!! :D So excited!


----------



## La Mere

Yay, DeeDee! So glad you were able to find the perfect dress for your shower!


----------



## Betheney

In one day I can have someone say "oh my god you're huge!!!!" But then someone else say "ohhhh you're not very big at all". Neither comments hurt my feelings tho. Eva's pregnancy had the same inconsistent comments. I do feel rather small tho, during the first 2/3 of the pregnancy I felt huge and now I feel like I haven't grown in weeks!!!!

I do agree that people don't realise how close until I'm due, especially because it's Jan 4th they kind of think it's 3 months away and it's like "NO! I'm due 4 days into January and October only has a few days left!!!"


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm amazed at the comments some people think are appropriate to make. We went to a church event the other day and this old lady was offering cupcakes. She came up to us and said, "Well, you don't need any cupcakes, do you?" and laughed. I just acted like it was really funny and walked away because I didn't want to be rude back. And then today I was somewhere with my mom and a guy said to me, "Looks like someone's had too many french fries..." WHo the hell says that?! My mom was amazed, too!

As for the storm, here's hoping everyone is ok. It looks like NJ is going to have a fun few days! I got a few items at the store yesterday and gassed up my car. Also, if anyone has well water they recommend filling your tub to use the water to flush your toilet since the well won't work if the power blows. I didn't lose power in Irene and I'm hoping to be just as lucky this time around. I'm just concerned about getting work done and if I can get in to the office at all during the first half of this week. All the roads I take either flood out or are wooded and may be closed due to downed trees...


----------



## DittyByrd

I had one episode of mild brown spotting again today. :growlmad:

It's been 5 weeks since I initially spotted and went through my exams and ultrasounds. I have been taking it easy today, even took a nap. I am obsessing over every twinge, though, as I don't want to miss any signs of danger. The perinatologist told me I could certainly bleed again but if it was brown it was of minimal concern. Baby is moving as usual.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have such a tummy ache tonight maybe it was the coffee today with the cream on it since I don't agree with milk prods sometimes I have no idea all I know I feel like shit ill probably be sick later


----------



## AJThomas

So since yesterday evening my coughing has been making me throw up, I guess cause my stomach is so squished as is, as soon as I have a coughing fit stuff starts coming back up, ugh. I just hope Cayde is getting enough to eat despite that. 

Everybody keeps saying "oh my, you're so small! Are you sure everything is ok with the baby? You need to eat more!" Its so freaking annoying but I just say well my midwife is happy with my weight gain and the baby is measuring what he should so whatever. I wonder sometimes if these people forget when they were pregnant, how annoying the size comments and corny jokes were.

Ditty, hope all is well and the spotting was nothing serious. I've dreamt that I've gone into labor the past 2-3 nites because the coughing caused contractions. Guess it didn't help that MIL called and gave a long lecture on pregnant women not coughing and how dangerous it is, I'm like if I have to cough I have to, I can't do anything about that.


----------



## Betheney

i don't like when people say pregnant women are small because pregnant women like to look pregnant and it's disheartening when you're going on 3rd tri and people say "you don't even look pregnant" and then the comments about you not "eating enough" start.

But i never thought that saying "OH MY GOD YOUR HUGE!!!" was offensive. I could care less if someone said i'm huge, i know they're talking about my bump and not my body. But i saw a thread on BnB a while ago and all these women HATED it. They kept saying "yes i know i'm fat, you don't have to tell me". Ever since reading that i've tried not to say pregnant women look big but it still baffles me how women find it offensive. I love big round heavily pregnant bumps!!

Aruppe - that's just weird that people make jokes about a pregnant belly and eating too much food. I've never had that happen. How effing strange.

The post baby questions are worst!!!! it's like people have no tact and just the fact you've given birth means people are allowed to ask you highly inappropriate questions.

"So did you poo during labour"
"So how annoying is post partum bleeding"
"Did you tear your vagina"
"Aren't your nipples just so SORE"

It's ridiculous!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Agreed... The food comments are so strange and unnecessary. And the people who make them think they are being so funny!! 

I can only imagine the stupid post birth questions I will be asked!!


----------



## els1022

Nikki- your pics are beautiful and so are you!

Brier- you are WAY smaller than me!

So I am on bedrest for at least three days now. I was working and having stomach pain. i kinda winced and one of the other nurses told my OB who happened to be there (she's like a mom to me and knows about my history of preemies). She made me get on the monitor and it turns out I was contracting every 2-3 minutes. Nothing horribly painful, I thought I had eaten something bad bc I had gotten sick last night. Luckily my cervix is closed and thick and the baby looks awesome. She is estimated to be 4 lbs 3 oz already. So i'm to do nothing until Tuesday and I'll see my doc then. 
I wasn't expecting any of this yet. With my history of 32 week deliveries I should've prepared myself mentally. 

Ladies on the east coast, stay safe. I live in VA just south of DC so I'm in the path too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, even my mom keeps commenting on how I'm going to feel when I get "more pregnant". I have to constantly remind people I'm already "very pregnant" Hahaha. I assumed it was because I had a parallel pregnancy with my sister and they must just feel like I'm still the one that's behind when my sister was pregnant, if that even makes sense. 
I've even had to tell people how some people consider full term babies since week 37 and i'll be almost there around december 15, that seems to make more of a "oooh, that's soon" bell in them; instead of them thinking that's all the way down in January, even if it is just one week into the new year. 

I also agree that I love it when I show my belly even more haha. (That's why I went with a striped dress) I love looking like a big pregnant lady! I've been overweight my whole life and self conscience about it most part of it, so now i'm finally in a place where I can say: Yeah, this belly you see is PREGNANCY belly!!! and not be super ashamed and trying to find 29894749 ways to cover it up. I just love it, and I also love the fact that Matthew is getting bigger in there. It's his bedroom! LOL


----------



## snowangel187

I get tired of people asking me if I've eaten, or if they need to take me out to eat. Of course I eat people. It's like a huge blow when somebody says crap only because I'm doing the best I can and if only they understood how uncomfortable I am. For one in dealing with contractions off and on, them my belly actually burns/hurts it's apparently stretching but I don't see how. I am constantly punched or head butted in the bladder. The burning in my throat is outrageous. I hate heartburn. :haha: people really should keep their comments to themselves!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, small rant. I thought I could keep it just with me, but I think I'm still pissed.

Sister in law called me yesterday. She said she had spoken to MIL about my test monday. She told me that if I took the nausea pill I could cause birth defects to Matthew (without even knowing what pill they even asked me to take), and she said that if it was her, she just wouldn't do the tests to begin with. 

Seriously? It's just the one pill, the one time and pregnant ladies take it all the time without having 1 single issue with it, healthy babies come along. I just didn't see it necessary... and besides... no body asked her! I did my own freaking research! 

I didn't let her intimidate me and told her where I stood with my pregnancy. I realized that her being pregnant with her 5th kid didn't make her a GD specialist after all, from the things she tried to tell me to convince me to send my dr to hell with my test, I noticed she barely even knows anything about it. (She only accepted doing it with her first one) One of the things she said was that diabetes was a condition that only happened to old people, when we all know that's bull. Anyhoo, we hung up in good terms, and thought I was passed it, but I guess I really wasn't... because when I speak to hubby about it my face goes red and I feel pissed again LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Deedee! What an idiot! OLD PEOPLE?! REALLY?! I just L O V E those people who stick their noses where you didn't ask and start giving opinions. :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry Deedee! What an idiot! OLD PEOPLE?! REALLY?! I just L O V E those people who stick their noses where you didn't ask and start giving opinions. :dohh:

It's just... strange. Sometimes I feel like I can't win with them when it comes to drs. Only God knows what happened to them that they can't manage to trust at all. Everyday I appreciate the fact that my husband, OUT OF HIS WHOLE IMMEDIATE FAMILY is the only one that really respects my decisions when it comes to pregnancy, even when it's his own baby. I mean, wouldn't I have to be hearing it from him if it were to be any body?


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Deedee! What an idiot! OLD PEOPLE?! REALLY?! I just L O V E those people who stick their noses where you didn't ask and start giving opinions. :dohh:
> 
> It's just... strange. Sometimes I feel like I can't win with them when it comes to drs. Only God knows what happened to them that they can't manage to trust at all. Everyday I appreciate the fact that my husband, OUT OF HIS WHOLE IMMEDIATE FAMILY is the only one that really respects my decisions when it comes to pregnancy, even when it's his own baby. I mean, wouldn't I have to be hearing it from him if it were to be any body?Click to expand...


SO true! I think it is strange how when a baby comes into play, all of a sudden it is between you and your husband and EVERY member of the family!!! Like um, you weren't there when we conceived the child ... none of you had anything to do with that part, so keep your crap to yourself. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Deedee! What an idiot! OLD PEOPLE?! REALLY?! I just L O V E those people who stick their noses where you didn't ask and start giving opinions. :dohh:
> 
> It's just... strange. Sometimes I feel like I can't win with them when it comes to drs. Only God knows what happened to them that they can't manage to trust at all. Everyday I appreciate the fact that my husband, OUT OF HIS WHOLE IMMEDIATE FAMILY is the only one that really respects my decisions when it comes to pregnancy, even when it's his own baby. I mean, wouldn't I have to be hearing it from him if it were to be any body?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO true! I think it is strange how when a baby comes into play, all of a sudden it is between you and your husband and EVERY member of the family!!! Like um, you weren't there when we conceived the child ... none of you had anything to do with that part, so keep your crap to yourself. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, haha. The never ending story, but they've been little by little teaching me how to not care about what they believe. I don't really care now if they resent the fact that I speak out clear and proud of what I want to do. Before I did a little that I wasn't having the same kind of birth plan they wished, but eff that. This time around I was just surprised that it wasn't MIL but somehow they still managed to send in a sting with SIL. Oh well...


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Deedee! What an idiot! OLD PEOPLE?! REALLY?! I just L O V E those people who stick their noses where you didn't ask and start giving opinions. :dohh:
> 
> It's just... strange. Sometimes I feel like I can't win with them when it comes to drs. Only God knows what happened to them that they can't manage to trust at all. Everyday I appreciate the fact that my husband, OUT OF HIS WHOLE IMMEDIATE FAMILY is the only one that really respects my decisions when it comes to pregnancy, even when it's his own baby. I mean, wouldn't I have to be hearing it from him if it were to be any body?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO true! I think it is strange how when a baby comes into play, all of a sudden it is between you and your husband and EVERY member of the family!!! Like um, you weren't there when we conceived the child ... none of you had anything to do with that part, so keep your crap to yourself. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, haha. The never ending story, but they've been little by little teaching me how to not care about what they believe. I don't really care now if they resent the fact that I speak out clear and proud of what I want to do. Before I did a little that I wasn't having the same kind of birth plan they wished, but eff that. This time around I was just surprised that it wasn't MIL but somehow they still managed to send in a sting with SIL. Oh well...Click to expand...


Yea inlaws can find ways of doing that. Pushing buttons ..... I have inlaws like that. I had to learn not to give a crap and stand up for what I believed in. Thankfully they leave us alone now. :haha: Well at least to some extent. My MIL has to cause trouble every now and then. We just ignore her. :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Deedee! What an idiot! OLD PEOPLE?! REALLY?! I just L O V E those people who stick their noses where you didn't ask and start giving opinions. :dohh:
> 
> It's just... strange. Sometimes I feel like I can't win with them when it comes to drs. Only God knows what happened to them that they can't manage to trust at all. Everyday I appreciate the fact that my husband, OUT OF HIS WHOLE IMMEDIATE FAMILY is the only one that really respects my decisions when it comes to pregnancy, even when it's his own baby. I mean, wouldn't I have to be hearing it from him if it were to be any body?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO true! I think it is strange how when a baby comes into play, all of a sudden it is between you and your husband and EVERY member of the family!!! Like um, you weren't there when we conceived the child ... none of you had anything to do with that part, so keep your crap to yourself. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, haha. The never ending story, but they've been little by little teaching me how to not care about what they believe. I don't really care now if they resent the fact that I speak out clear and proud of what I want to do. Before I did a little that I wasn't having the same kind of birth plan they wished, but eff that. This time around I was just surprised that it wasn't MIL but somehow they still managed to send in a sting with SIL. Oh well...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea inlaws can find ways of doing that. Pushing buttons ..... I have inlaws like that. I had to learn not to give a crap and stand up for what I believed in. Thankfully they leave us alone now. :haha: Well at least to some extent. My MIL has to cause trouble every now and then. We just ignore her. :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine are pretty darn normal when it doesn't come to Doctors, health or pregnancy. I'm praying that they aren't that way with parenting as well, or I'll give a flying eff and send them straight back to where they came from :haha:

:hugs: thanks for reading hun. I think I'm over it now... hahaha.


----------



## Kaiecee

People should learn to min their own buisness sometimes and it's sad that it includes family sometimes but at least ur strong enough to stick up for yourself and baby


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I just got done reading through so many pages. I was gone for a week with a death in the family. It's been quite a stressful time & a lot of traveling. 

Nikki - your pix are gorgeous. I'm tempted to get a photographer now. :)

Has anyone else been having hip / pelvis issues? When I stand up, I look like I've ridden a horse for hours and cannot walk right. Looking foward to talking to the Dr. about this pain. It's more pelvis (almost feels like it's bruised all the time). Since I was gone last week, I just had my 3 hr glucose test on Friday. Have to wait until Monday for the results. 

Re: inappropriate comments

I had a temporary job this summer. I was in my first trimester and my boss' boss' boss' boss (something like that) asked when I was due. I told her January 1 and she said she would have guessed October. :growlmad: I've always been overweight and gain my weight in my midsection. So it was hard not to take it personally.

Almost to single digit count down for weeks remaining!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your loss, Babyhopeful2. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

My condolences go out to ur family for ur loss it must b hard


----------



## Angelinheaven

I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlotte&#8217;s hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
1.Have an injection to help baby&#8217;s kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Angelinheaven.:hugs: I have no answers. But, definitley wait on the MRI results. My sincere prayers and hugs go out to you and your family. My heart aches for you.


----------



## BlossomJ

Angel - Sorry you have to make this decision :hugs: I'd wait for the MRI & further medical advice before deciding too. I really hope baby is ok :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Snow - I just guessed on you baby pool, but it messed up the delivery date & now I can't change it....please don't freak out, it was meant to say 27th December not 7th! :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Snow - I've just put a duplicate guess on there with the date changed! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Angel, so sorry you're in this situation, wishing you all the best & hoping for a good outcome. Big hugs.

Babyhopeful, sorry for your loss, I hope you & your family are doing ok xx

DeeDee, what a pain in laws can be, hope you're feeling better. 

AJ hope you feel better soon too!!

Els, rest up & keep that LO strong :)

xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear that Angel, I would say as the others ladies have to wait for the MRI, did they say when that would happen?


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> I get tired of people asking me if I've eaten, or if they need to take me out to eat. *Of course I eat people*. It's like a huge blow when somebody says crap only because I'm doing the best I can and if only they understood how uncomfortable I am. For one in dealing with contractions off and on, them my belly actually burns/hurts it's apparently stretching but I don't see how. I am constantly punched or head butted in the bladder. The burning in my throat is outrageous. I hate heartburn. :haha: people really should keep their comments to themselves!!

Your post made me giggle, I didn't know you we're a canibal!!!!:haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Angel, I'm so sorry for what is happening, as the others said, wait for the MRI results before making a decision. 

Babyhopful, I'm sorry for your loss, hope you and your family are supporting each other!


----------



## Lilahbear

Angel - I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. Hopefully you will get some more information from the MRI scan which will help make the situation clearer. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Lilahbear

Grrr, I am so tired. Was really looking forward to my extra hour in bed (the clocks went back an hour here in the UK this morning), but stupid neighbours upstairs decided to run their washing machine at 2am and this makes out bathroom door shake horrendously and that woke me up. Then as I was trying to get to sleep DH keep prodding me awake cause apparently I was heavy breathing and he couldn't get to sleep. After a couple of prods, I couldn't sleep either and baby was having a party in my stomach and no matter which way I lay I felt short of breath. Then when I finally did get to sleep about 5am I had three nightmares one after the other. I am so not in a good mood this morning and we have just discovered we have nothing in for breakfast and I'm starving.


----------



## snowangel187

BlossomJ said:


> Snow - I just guessed on you baby pool, but it messed up the delivery date & now I can't change it....please don't freak out, it was meant to say 27th December not 7th! :haha:

Haha. I can guarantee tht day would be wrong. I'm not going past my due date. :thumbup:



mellywelly said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I get tired of people asking me if I've eaten, or if they need to take me out to eat. *Of course I eat people*. It's like a huge blow when somebody says crap only because I'm doing the best I can and if only they understood how uncomfortable I am. For one in dealing with contractions off and on, them my belly actually burns/hurts it's apparently stretching but I don't see how. I am constantly punched or head butted in the bladder. The burning in my throat is outrageous. I hate heartburn. :haha: people really should keep their comments to themselves!!
> 
> Your post made me giggle, I didn't know you we're a canibal!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Bahahahahahaha. I usually go back and rerread and have to edit things. I've got this bad habit of "text" writing while typing or writing in real life. Skipping words and punctuation. And then of course my best friend autocorrect. :rofl:

That is hilarious!


----------



## snowangel187

Lilahbear said:


> Grrr, I am so tired. Was really looking forward to my extra hour in bed (the clocks went back an hour here in the UK this morning), but stupid neighbours upstairs decided to run their washing machine at 2am and this makes out bathroom door shake horrendously and that woke me up. Then as I was trying to get to sleep DH keep prodding me awake cause apparently I was heavy breathing and he couldn't get to sleep. After a couple of prods, I couldn't sleep either and baby was having a party in my stomach and no matter which way I lay I felt short of breath. Then when I finally did get to sleep about 5am I had three nightmares one after the other. I am so not in a good mood this morning and we have just discovered we have nothing in for breakfast and I'm starving.

Make dh take you out for breakfast! We don't change our clocks til November 4th. :shrug:


----------



## Betheney

i'll get onto the baby pools asap, i want to look and read everyones info and try and do my best to make an informed decision before i just go throwing around figures.

I'm wondering if anyone wants to change their due dates on mine now that i am having all these BP problems!! i mean who knows... maybe i'll be induced early. lol


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> i'll get onto the baby pools asap, i want to look and read everyones info and try and do my best to make an informed decision before i just go throwing around figures.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone wants to change their due dates on mine now that i am having all these BP problems!! i mean who knows... maybe i'll be induced early. lol

I did think that, :haha: there is definitely a good chance you will deliver before your due date now. I know certain conditions worsen the further into pregnancy you get. Like my gd was harder to control the last few weeks. I'll have to think of a new due date for you and add just the new date. :thumbup: ;)

Although if u go early then baby may be smaller. I'm gonna have to do some "research" :rofl:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah - I had a similar night to you I think, I was so looking forward to that extra hour in bed but that went out the window completely :( breakfast on hubby sounds good to me and then an afternoon in bed x


----------



## Betheney

snowangel187 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i'll get onto the baby pools asap, i want to look and read everyones info and try and do my best to make an informed decision before i just go throwing around figures.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone wants to change their due dates on mine now that i am having all these BP problems!! i mean who knows... maybe i'll be induced early. lol
> 
> I did think that, :haha: there is definitely a good chance you will deliver before your due date now. I know certain conditions worsen the further into pregnancy you get. Like my gd was harder to control the last few weeks. I'll have to think of a new due date for you and add just the new date. :thumbup: ;)
> 
> Although if u go early then baby may be smaller. I'm gonna have to do some "research" :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL well this is all highly technical stuff and you know we must be accurate. :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been so sick this week even today my doctors is Wednesday and baby is moving so it should b ok but I feel like I'm not giving enough nutrients to lo


----------



## Lilahbear

Well hubby did take me out for breakfast which was good. We then went food shopping and now he is unpacking it while I lie in bed eating haribo!  I hope I sleep better tonight or this coming week is going to be tough.


----------



## Lilahbear

Sonia - sorry to hear you had a similar night. Hope you get to take it easy today!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

So sorry hun, i hope they figure out what to do... None of us can really tell you what to do because thats ur own decision but id wait to see how everything from the mri turns out... Your family is in my prayers <3


----------



## ARuppe716

Battening down the hatches here in Central NJ... If I go missing for a few days then we've lost power. They're saying people around here could be without for up to two weeks!! I have my 30 week appt on Tuesday and hoping I can still go!


----------



## mellywelly

I did a wrong guess on someone's pool. I think I accidentally put girl when they already knew the baby sex. Just a slip of my finger!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aruppe, same here, were supposed to get hit hard...work is already talking about cancellations... :/


----------



## duckytwins

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

I'm so sorry to hear this! We had to make a similar decision last year and lost our baby girl. If you need anyone to talk to, I'm here. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Has anyone else had leg cramps at night yet? I got woken up by the worst leg cramp ever!!! It went from the top of my calf all the way to my toes and felt like it lasted forever!! I couldn't get this thing to stop. I hope this isn't going to be a regular occurance! Holy cow!!!!

We're getting ready for the hurricane too! Sounds like it's going to be pretty nasty. Stay safe ladies!


----------



## Lauren021406

aruppe and nikki im in the same boat...my job already cancelled on mon n tues....just hoping power stays on!


----------



## ARuppe716

I wish my work would just cancel but no such luck yet. I'm supposed to stay with my boss do we can make a decision about if Im working from home(assuming I have power) or trying to get to one of our locations to work. Although of its bad and we have no power there will be no work getting done!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> I've been so sick this week even today my doctors is Wednesday and baby is moving so it should b ok but I feel like I'm not giving enough nutrients to lo

It's so crappy that you've been sick this entire time! :( I'm sure baby will take what it needs & it's you that'll suffer if there's not enough to go around though... not too long left now :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

I seriously don't know how the UK would cope with serious storms. When we get a sprinkling of snow everything grinds to a complete standstill & everyone goes into panic mode! :haha:

Hope it's not as bad as predicted for you all :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Battening down the hatches here in Central NJ... If I go missing for a few days then we've lost power. They're saying people around here could be without for up to two weeks!! I have my 30 week appt on Tuesday and hoping I can still go!

Same here. We've got all the preparations made but I might be MIA for a few days if the power goes out. I could charge my cell in the car if I need to but will probably just communicate with family! The worst is supposed to hit us Monday 4am to Tues 4am and the storm is supposed to be cleared by Thursday. They are calling for 10" of rain locally, high winds, down trees. Thankfully we will have water unless the city water supply goes down or becomes contaminated (highly unlikely) and we have gas heat so we will have hot water! We can grill outside if needed.


----------



## DittyByrd

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

I am so sorry. I don't have great advice for you either.

Here's my opinion but it's a lot easier from the cheap seats: 
I would absolutely wait for more information from the MRI and additional diagnostics. I would NEVER make a decision to terminate based on "odds" or "some" of the doctors thinking something is happening. There would need to be a medical consensus that this is a fatal disease. If it's not terminal, I would not terminate even if that meant having a child with severe disability.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wondering if anyone has had this 
I feel sore inside belly but not nessisarily where baby kicks but everywhere?


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Wondering if anyone has had this
> I feel sore inside belly but not nessisarily where baby kicks but everywhere?

The last few days I have been very achy in the sides of my belly. I think it's growth.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilahbear said:


> Sonia - sorry to hear you had a similar night. Hope you get to take it easy today!

Your update sounds just like my day, minus the breaksfast! Food shopping, hubby unpacked, I ate horrid mix Halloween Haribo then slept! Just woken up. Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight x


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> Has anyone else had leg cramps at night yet? I got woken up by the worst leg cramp ever!!! It went from the top of my fycalf all the way to my toes and felt like it lasted forever!! I couldn't get this thing to stop. I hope this isn't going to be a regular occurance! Holy cow!!!!
> 
> We're getting ready for the hurricane too! Sounds like it's going to be pretty nasty. Stay safe ladies!

Not in this pregnancy so far but in my others I did. Its horrible! Jumping used to ease it but ouch it hurt. I would get them nightly. Probably the worst symptom I recall in those pregnancies.


----------



## gingermango

Ok so im watching a US show called birth stories and have a question. Do they put some sort of gel in the babys eyes? Whats it for only i dont think its done in the uk x


----------



## mellywelly

I was watch one of the birth stories earlier as well and also have a question. The couple were talking about the amino, and were worried about it. I presumed they meant the test where a long needle is inserted into sac, but when they showed it happening they were having a scan? So what do you US people call the amino?


----------



## Poppy84

We just got back from the baby show and we finally got our travel system yay!!! After 3 hours of being shown every pushchair known to ban, we decided on the oyster. Has anyone else bought this one?


----------



## Kaiecee

gingermango said:


> Ok so im watching a US show called birth stories and have a question. Do they put some sort of gel in the babys eyes? Whats it for only i dont think its done in the uk x

If it's the same gel in Canada the put it right after their born so they don't get any infection the first pic of my boys they have all this goopy gel lol


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Sonia - sorry to hear you had a similar night. Hope you get to take it easy today!
> 
> Your update sounds just like my day, minus the breaksfast! Food shopping, hubby unpacked, I ate horrid mix Halloween Haribo then slept! Just woken up. Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight xClick to expand...

Hee hee, that is so funny! Hope you get a better nights sleep too! x


----------



## Lilahbear

duckytwins said:


> Has anyone else had leg cramps at night yet? I got woken up by the worst leg cramp ever!!! It went from the top of my calf all the way to my toes and felt like it lasted forever!! I couldn't get this thing to stop. I hope this isn't going to be a regular occurance! Holy cow!!!!
> 
> We're getting ready for the hurricane too! Sounds like it's going to be pretty nasty. Stay safe ladies!

Yes, I have been having bad leg cramps for ages now. They only really happen at night, but I had one bad bought one evening. They seem to have eased off over the past couple of weeks and doing calf stretches have definatley helped!


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> I was watch one of the birth stories earlier as well and also have a question. The couple were talking about the amino, and were worried about it. I presumed they meant the test where a long needle is inserted into sac, but when they showed it happening they were having a scan? So what do you US people call the amino?

They use ultrasound to guide the needle to just the right spot for the testing. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

It's so hard giving bac my boys to their father after only a short weekend maybe it's the hormones but my younger one cried and it just broke my heart so I cried :(


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I was watch one of the birth stories earlier as well and also have a question. The couple were talking about the amino, and were worried about it. I presumed they meant the test where a long needle is inserted into sac, but when they showed it happening they were having a scan? So what do you US people call the amino?
> 
> They use ultrasound to guide the needle to just the right spot for the testing. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks snow. Is the amino used more routinely over there? I think its only used here if it's sususpected that something is wrong. This couple had no indication of any problems and so I was baffled why they would perform such a high risk procedure?


----------



## els1022

gingermango said:


> Ok so im watching a US show called birth stories and have a question. Do they put some sort of gel in the babys eyes? Whats it for only i dont think its done in the uk x

It's an antibiotic ointment called erythromycin. It's routinely put in the eyes of newborns to prevent blindness due to mom having gonorrhea or chlamydia (I can't remember if it's for both or just one)and baby being exposed to it in the birth canal. Moms are tested during pregnancy but I guess it's a precaution in case it was contracted after the testing...


----------



## els1022

mellywelly said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I was watch one of the birth stories earlier as well and also have a question. The couple were talking about the amino, and were worried about it. I presumed they meant the test where a long needle is inserted into sac, but when they showed it happening they were having a scan? So what do you US people call the amino?
> 
> They use ultrasound to guide the needle to just the right spot for the testing. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks snow. Is the amino used more routinely over there? I think its only used here if it's sususpected that something is wrong. This couple had no indication of any problems and so I was baffled why they would perform such a high risk procedure?Click to expand...

It's sometimes done to test for fetal lung maturity. If baby is 36-37 weeks and needs to be delivered due to an issue with either mom or baby they'll do an amnio to see if the lungs are mature. it's kind of a risk vs benefit thing.


----------



## DittyByrd

els1022 said:


> gingermango said:
> 
> 
> Ok so im watching a US show called birth stories and have a question. Do they put some sort of gel in the babys eyes? Whats it for only i dont think its done in the uk x
> 
> It's an antibiotic ointment called erythromycin. It's routinely put in the eyes of newborns to prevent blindness due to mom having gonorrhea or chlamydia (I can't remember if it's for both or just one)and baby being exposed to it in the birth canal. Moms are tested during pregnancy but I guess it's a precaution in case it was contracted after the testing...Click to expand...

And it's mandated in some states.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh storms not looking good..they cancelled all schools until wednesday!! Which means no work for me until thursday! Hope everything is ok.... Electricity company called and said expect power to be out for 5-7 days.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh storms not looking good..they cancelled all schools until wednesday!! Which means no work for me until thursday! Hope everything is ok.... Electricity company called and said expect power to be out for 5-7 days.

Thats crazy!!!!! Wow, girls, stat safe!


----------



## jrowenj

I live 10 miles from the beach at jersey shore and I'm freaking the EFF out!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I would be too jamie! My eyes are glued to the weather channel right now.... Poor nyc is being shut down with their entire subway system...oooooyyyyyy.....


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> I live 10 miles from the beach at jersey shore and I'm freaking the EFF out!!!!!!

Hang in there! You are way safe from surge that far inland. Will be thinking about you and all the other girls affected.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I would be too jamie! My eyes are glued to the weather channel right now.... Poor nyc is being shut down with their entire subway system...oooooyyyyyy.....

So is Philly starting at midnight tonight.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ohhhh dear..... Well good thing is that our scan is tomorrow at 9:45 ...hopefully nothing will pick up too bad til afternoon.


----------



## AJThomas

I'll be thinking of u east coast ladies, stay safe. Hopefully the pressure change won't bring any early babies! My mom was so worried that was going to happen to me. (Hope I'm not freaking anybody out...)


----------



## snowangel187

mellywelly said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I was watch one of the birth stories earlier as well and also have a question. The couple were talking about the amino, and were worried about it. I presumed they meant the test where a long needle is inserted into sac, but when they showed it happening they were having a scan? So what do you US people call the amino?
> 
> They use ultrasound to guide the needle to just the right spot for the testing. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks snow. Is the amino used more routinely over there? I think its only used here if it's sususpected that something is wrong. This couple had no indication of any problems and so I was baffled why they would perform such a high risk procedure?Click to expand...

I know they offer it if you get higher risk results from blood tests for birth defects and genetic disorders etc. I don't necessarily think its routine. Unless the people would terminate if there is something wrong. :shrug: then of course they do it near the end of pregnancy to test baby's lungs maturity. To determine if they can just deliver you or if they need to give you steroids. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Angel- I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't really have any advice to give. :hugs: I would definitely wait for more info before making any kind of decision. :hugs: Will be sending prayers to you and your family.

Girls on the East Coast- Stay safe!! Will be thinking of you all and sending prayers your way!

Kaiecee- I think the soreness/achey feeling is just growth! My belly has been pretty sore for the last week or so.. doesn't help with all the kicks :haha:

DeeDee- I am sorry about your PITA (pain in the ass) in laws! They sound sneaky, lol. I am glad you have the strength to stand up to them!! 

Lilah & Sonia- I am sorry you both had such rough nights! I hope you both get better night's sleep and wake feeling nice and refreshed!!

AFM: It's getting ridiculously cold here. (say's the south TX wimp :haha:) We went to a wedding today, it was lovely. It was a worship service and wedding all wrapped into one. It was really interesting as I had never been to a wedding before today. But, ugh... I felt huge and uncomfortable ALL day!! I will have to take pics of my bump tomorrow. I think I am finally getting to the uncomfortable stage in this pregnancy :haha: 

Sorry if I missed anyone!! Hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime I was thinking about you since you're so close to the shore!! I hope all is well for you!

I'll be working from home tomorrow if we have power. 7 months pregnant and 70 mph winds don't seem to be a good combo!

My sister in law and her husband have us their baby swing today. It was used twice and our niece hated it so it's in perfect condition. We set it up and the cat has already tried climbing in several times!! Haha... Not sure she will be so eager when there's a crying infant!


----------



## ARuppe716

On an unrelated note I made hubby laugh as we discovered the classiest thing yet about this pregnancy. Whenever I pass gas my belly button pops out!!! Hahhahaha!!


----------



## duckytwins

School for the boys has already been cancelled for tomorrow. Just about the whole state is shutting down. We have family on the shore here in CT that I'm starting to get worried about (we used to live literally on the water too... So glad we moved farther inland). 

Even our kitty is having a freak out. She buried her head in DH's arms this morning and gas been really clingy. 


We have three cases of bottled water, bread, fruit, cereal, candles, flashlights and batteries. Not much else to do but wait, I suppose.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea ducky the most we can do is wait for it to hit, hopefully it wont be as bad as they are making it out to be! Were charging everything now, two cases of water, food stocked, gas in car filled... I plan on going to my doc apptments tomorrow and then staying in til wednesday lol


----------



## duckytwins

Oh yes, cars filled and mine in the garage, DH's under the deck. Good luck at your appt tomorrow, Nikki. The boys were supposed to have eye appts tomorrow, but they called to cancel. 

I hope everyone makes it through okay!!


----------



## jrowenj

Tree on my property just fell onto the street!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope everyone in the storm will b ok and that it won't b as bad as they all say it will be ill be thinking of u all


----------



## jrowenj

Wtf my shower is in 6 days and only 15 items have been bought from registry


----------



## Lillian33

Oh my god this storm seems intense, stay safe ladies, how scary!!!!

Lilah, funny you mentioned the heavy/loud breathing during sleep, my other half has been hinting that I am doing that more and more :blush: I hope you got a better sleep overnight! You too Sonia - nothing worse than not being able to make the most of that extra hour :hugs:

Ducky, I have had leg cramps for some time now too, I find that keeping them really warm - extra blanket on legs if needs be - as well as using magnesium oil on the calves and feet if needs be. Hope they ease up for you :)

xx


----------



## Betheney

point your toes up to your knees ladies if you get calf cramps!!


----------



## Lillian33

my cramp seems resistent to the pointing toes trick so I have had to try some other things, embarassingly, it's at it's worst during sex!! poor other half just has to wait for me to stretch sometimes :haha::haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Keep safe ladies, thinking of you all x


----------



## alannadee

Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop in and see how every one is!! 
Just got my BFP, hopefully better luck this time. Hope every one and thier bumps are doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieO

alannadee said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop in and see how every one is!!
> Just got my BFP, hopefully better luck this time. Hope every one and thier bumps are doing well. :thumbup:

Congratulations! :)


----------



## CharlieO

Poppy84 said:


> We just got back from the baby show and we finally got our travel system yay!!! After 3 hours of being shown every pushchair known to ban, we decided on the oyster. Has anyone else bought this one?

OMG how funny - I was there too! I was so glad we'd already bought our travel system - that place was all kinds of overwhelming - it was HUGE! We did get a good load of things crossed off our list though!


----------



## mellywelly

alannadee said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop in and see how every one is!!
> Just got my BFP, hopefully better luck this time. Hope every one and thier bumps are doing well. :thumbup:

Many many congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopefully it's third time lucky for you too, it was for us :happydance::happydance:

Are you able to get an 8 week scan this time to check everything is ok?

Did you get any reason for your previous mc's happening?

I've also got a bag full of progesterone I was prescribed if you want it?


----------



## Lilahbear

alannadee said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop in and see how every one is!!
> Just got my BFP, hopefully better luck this time. Hope every one and thier bumps are doing well. :thumbup:

Congratulations and good luck! x


----------



## Lauren021406

Jamie people are last minute shoppers!!! Mine is on Sunday and only 36 items have been bought and I have so many more to go....As far the tree thats scary! Hope you are safe. I am addicted to the news channel and it looks crazy down south. Its just rainy here in north jersey as of now.


----------



## Poppy84

alannadee said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop in and see how every one is!!
> Just got my BFP, hopefully better luck this time. Hope every one and thier bumps are doing well. :thumbup:

Congratulations hun! Wishing u a safe and happy 9 months x


----------



## Poppy84

CharlieO said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> We just got back from the baby show and we finally got our travel system yay!!! After 3 hours of being shown every pushchair known to ban, we decided on the oyster. Has anyone else bought this one?
> 
> OMG how funny - I was there too! I was so glad we'd already bought our travel system - that place was all kinds of overwhelming - it was HUGE! We did get a good load of things crossed off our list though!Click to expand...

I found it quite a stressful day as we were determined to find our travel system! It was the last thing to get on our list. We did get a nappy disposal bin too though


----------



## jellybeans

alannadee said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop in and see how every one is!!
> Just got my BFP, hopefully better luck this time. Hope every one and thier bumps are doing well. :thumbup:

congratulations!!! :flower::kiss:


----------



## Little J

Congrats Alanna!! YAY!



baby shower gift registry...... one of my showers is this sunday and the other is next sunday and only 4 things were bought off it (our pack-n-play and some random bath toys and baby spoons) I was getting kinda nervous as its making me think everyone bought us baby clothes! (which we dont need:nope: as we already had a nice stash) Obviously im greatful for anything, but we really could use the baby necesseties!


----------



## Little J

Nik- i know u did your maternity pics over the weekend, so did we! your profile pic looks super cute :thumbup:

I had a $50 gift card to JCP portriat studio so we went yesterday and i brought some of our own ides in for pics. They actually had us sign a release form so they can use it as a promo pic! I got baseballs and each ball had its own lettered sticker on it to spell out the babies name " B-R-A-X-T-O-N-2013"
Hubby also had the idea of having my belly bare, and drawing baseball laces on my belly with red lipstick and we took pics like that with me wearing his teams baseball tank top rolled up and him cupping his baseball glove around the bottom of my belly. It looked SOOO cool! I cant wait to get the pics next week so hopefully i can share them with you all


----------



## CharlieO

Poppy84 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> We just got back from the baby show and we finally got our travel system yay!!! After 3 hours of being shown every pushchair known to ban, we decided on the oyster. Has anyone else bought this one?
> 
> OMG how funny - I was there too! I was so glad we'd already bought our travel system - that place was all kinds of overwhelming - it was HUGE! We did get a good load of things crossed off our list though!Click to expand...
> 
> I found it quite a stressful day as we were determined to find our travel system! It was the last thing to get on our list. We did get a nappy disposal bin too thoughClick to expand...

I found it stressful, and we'd picked ours - people constantly shoving fliers at you! A massive chunk went straight in the recycling bin when we got home! We did get some great deals on things we wanted though, and it was a great way to compare stuff without traipsing from one shopping centre to another. They were selling the travel system we bought at the show, but we didnt want to look incase they were doing a better deal than the one we got! I found the avent stand really overcrowded, and i dont know if was just me, but i felt weird about men trying to sell me breast pumps!! But we got a great deal in the playmat we wanted, and a bouncer chair, along with cute bibs, onsies and swaddle wraps, I also found a breast pump I liked, and the woman didn't weird me out while selling it to me!! So a good day all around really!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

G'morning! Oh well, I'm here again starving waiting for drs. Office to open. Hope the pill is enough to not make a scene again lol


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck this time deedee! Maybe keep a sick bowl with you!


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck deedee. Hope it all goes without a hitch this time. x


----------



## duckytwins

Good luck Deedee, thinking about you!


----------



## gingermango

Argh 30 weeks today!! Let the seventy day countdown begin


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thanks amazing ladies! So far no issues: )
Is it coincidence I'm sitted beside the bathroom? Lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Hope all you ladies are doing ok up north!! I know down here we are freezing! The temperature just dropped yesterday and doesn't look like it will be moving anytime soon. BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! High today I think of 56. Stay safe up there ladies! Thinking of you all!! :hugs:

Deedee I hope the medicine works for you so you can get through this testing ok. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- Good luck this time, hun! Hope it goes smoothly!

Alanna- Congratulations, hun! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!

Sassy- its 22 here right now..... You gotta be kidding me! :haha: Supposed to get up around 63 or so they say.

Hoping all you girls in the east coast are doing okay! Must be dreadfully scary! :hugs: will be thinking of all of you!


----------



## DittyByrd

Still alive and still have power. The rain started last night and the wind is really picking up. Just heard on The Weather Channel that the storm is intensifying to stronger than they predicted. 

I have a fair amount of the big stuff purchased off of my list, however, my infant seat is STILL not purchased. Grrr. I don't want to have to buy it - it's a Britax and expensive. My shower is this weekend at my in-laws house in NJ. Here's hoping for power. I don't know what we'll do about a sustained power outage.


----------



## duckytwins

DH said it could strengthen to a cat 2 by the time it hits here. So far, we still have power and internet. Not sure how much longer it will last, the wind is starting to pick up.


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to hear you girls are doing ok! I'm hoping you don't lose power.

La Mere .... um BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: I would be hiding under a huge pile of blankets. 

AFM: I'm trying to rest up. DH would be angry at me right now. He specifically told me not to do anything other than the dishes I loaded in the dishwasher ... :blush::blush: I may have finished washing the rest by hand, wiped down the kitchen, started a load of laundry, folded and put away another load, fixed the loose tub faucet, and made two batches of tea. I also am waiting on the mailman so I can go check the mail and take out the trash in one trip. And then I still need to get out to feed the dog and sweep. Maybe DH won't notice. :blush::blush: 

It is hard for me to slow down and relax. I know I'm suppose to be letting him handle things and my doctor might fuss a little but seriously I cannot sit all the dang time. My feet were so swollen last night and I think that is why DH was fussing this morning. But I didn't drink enough water yesterday and we spent most of the day out shopping. I very much want to vacuum and mop but that might be pushing it if I did it all today. I just like to have things done. :shrug:What can you do? :haha:


----------



## brieri1

Tomorrow is moving day! I'm posting it today because I'm taking our internet modem back today and I don't know when I'll get another chance to get on. They are coming to pack up our stuff and then we will clean the house, and then we will go to the hotel. My husband gets out of the marine corps on saturday!!!!! Yay! I'm so excited!


----------



## sassy_mom

I was just looking at my tickers ... I can't believe the changes that have happened and I can't believe we are on the home stretch!!! AMAZING!


----------



## Lilahbear

I have my flu and whooping cough vaccinations tomorrow morning. Anyone else had these yet and did you feel ok after them?


----------



## La Mere

Sassy- I know!! Lol, I just put some more wood in the wood stove, so at least it's warm inside!!!

Here's some pics I took this morning of my bump!! I think it's popped a bit more :haha:
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-29084832-1.jpghttps://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-29084840-1.jpghttps://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-29084852-1.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Beautiful bump La Mere! Definitely has popped more! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Tree on my property just fell onto the street!!!!!!

Better the street then your house. :thumbup:


La mere it's 63* here and I'm freezing!! :rofl:

Any US ladies if y'all need a boppy pillow they're on sale at target. U buy the bare one for $29.99 and they give u a $10 gift card. :thumbup: all other boopy's are on sale too. Til November 3rd.


----------



## snowangel187

Lilahbear said:


> I have my flu and whooping cough vaccinations tomorrow morning. Anyone else had these yet and did you feel ok after them?

I dont get any of the vaccines they recommend. I do live in a normally warm climate tho and am a germ freak. :thumbup:


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> I have my flu and whooping cough vaccinations tomorrow morning. Anyone else had these yet and did you feel ok after them?

I had whooping cough this morning. Having the flu one on Wednesday.

My arm is a bit achy and I've just woken up from a 3 hour nap but I'm not sure if that's related haha


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Beautiful bump La Mere! Definitely has popped more! :hugs:

:hugs: Thank you, Sassy!!!



snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Tree on my property just fell onto the street!!!!!!
> 
> Better the street then your house. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> La mere it's 63* here and I'm freezing!! :rofl:
> 
> Any US ladies if y'all need a boppy pillow they're on sale at target. U buy the bare one for $29.99 and they give u a $10 gift card. :thumbup: all other boopy's are on sale too. Til November 3rd.Click to expand...

:rofl: I'll be glad if it actually gets up to 63* here. Awesome about the boppy's, Snow. I luckily have two from when I was pregnant with Rayven.

Lilah- I haven't had a vaccine since I started the 3rd grade and was home schooled after that. So, I guess I'm not much help. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks Snow!!! I need one. I will check it out this weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/28weeksella4d.jpg

Ella is doing great and she totally looks like her daddy!! (wide nose and big lips haha) the other pictures were kinda scary because the cord looks like its wrapped around her neck, and shes yawning and her hands are playing with the cord so all in all it looks like shes choking! :/

she is now 2 lbs 10 oz and is in the 53rd eprcentile, growing great! :)



Wind is picking up and the rain has started!! Stay safe!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Still alive and still have power. The rain started last night and the wind is really picking up. Just heard on The Weather Channel that the storm is intensifying to stronger than they predicted.
> 
> I have a fair amount of the big stuff purchased off of my list, however, my infant seat is STILL not purchased. Grrr. I don't want to have to buy it - it's a Britax and expensive. My shower is this weekend at my in-laws house in NJ. Here's hoping for power. I don't know what we'll do about a sustained power outage.

my shower is this weekend too hun on sunday... so hopefully the power companies can get it on by Friday! Everyone has a curfew for 9pm now and everything is closing... Eeeep.. keep safe! i dont know what we will do with a extended power outage either.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I made it! No throwing up this time! Eating lunch at home right now, hubby managed to pick me up too. 

I had a drs appt too, no weight gain this appt either. I guess Matthew has enough space already in my tummy.


----------



## mellywelly

Lilahbear said:


> I have my flu and whooping cough vaccinations tomorrow morning. Anyone else had these yet and did you feel ok after them?

I had my flu shot 2 weeks ago, no side effects but my arm hurt like heck for 24 hours
had the whooping cough last week, again my arm hurt, had a bit of a temperature and felt really tired for about a day.


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - how exciting! Hope it goes well :)

Sassy - I'm a firm believer that your body makes it clear when you're doing to much, so as long as you take your time & make sure you listen to it I'm sure it's ok to get things done :)

La Mere - Wow, I really notice a difference from your last pic! Baby is growing! :)

Deedee - so glad it was better this time! When do you get the result?

Glad everyone is hanging in there through the weather. Hope you all stay safe & make it through without much damage :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj---- hows it going in NJ?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
Love the u/s


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/28weeksella4d.jpg
> 
> Ella is doing great and she totally looks like her daddy!! (wide nose and big lips haha) the other pictures were kinda scary because the cord looks like its wrapped around her neck, and shes yawning and her hands are playing with the cord so all in all it looks like shes choking! :/
> 
> she is now 2 lbs 10 oz and is in the 53rd eprcentile, growing great! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Wind is picking up and the rain has started!! Stay safe!!


Glad it went well! Try not to worry about the chord, I think it's pretty common for babies to play with it & they would have said if they were concerned. I remember DS seemed to have huge lips on his scans too! They were normal when he came out though!? :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj---- hows it going in NJ?!


Jrowe hasnt posted since this am when she said a tree fell..i wonder if she is without power.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yeaaa i figured that regarding the features on the face lol.


Awe man, i hope their not without power already.. :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Blossom: They said that if they don't call me by tomorrow I could call by Wednesday. So I'll do that, wait and if not, call.


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Brieri - how exciting! Hope it goes well :)
> 
> Sassy - I'm a firm believer that your body makes it clear when you're doing to much, so as long as you take your time & make sure you listen to it I'm sure it's ok to get things done :)
> 
> La Mere - Wow, I really notice a difference from your last pic! Baby is growing! :)
> 
> Deedee - so glad it was better this time! When do you get the result?
> 
> Glad everyone is hanging in there through the weather. Hope you all stay safe & make it through without much damage :hugs:

Thank you, Blossom! I think I've truely popped now :haha:



DeedeeBeester said:


> I made it! No throwing up this time! Eating lunch at home right now, hubby managed to pick me up too.
> 
> I had a drs appt too, no weight gain this appt either. I guess Matthew has enough space already in my tummy.

So glad everything went well this time, DeeDee! Fingers crossed for you! I haven't gained anything since last week... At least according to the scale, my bump begs to differ though :rofl:


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> @Blossom: They said that if they don't call me by tomorrow I could call by Wednesday. So I'll do that, wait and if not, call.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sassy_mom

I hope she's doing ok up there. I'll be glad when all this passes for those of you up there dealing with it! :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Lilah- I had my flu shot a few weeks ago and felt kind of under the weather for a day and then was fine.

Still hanging on with power... I heard it strengthened too. It's up to 90mph winds!! I was supposed to have a dr appt tomorrow but they called and cancelled due to mandatory business closings. One of my best friends lives near Philly and had the police knock on her door today ordering her to evacuate!! Pretty scary! You can definitely tell its picking up here, I hope power stays on for awhile still and everyone stays safe on our little board!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I should find out if I passed or failed my gd test tomorrow fingers crossed 

Hope everyone is safe


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I was speaking to my sister who is in NJ on skype, and all of the sudden she went offline. I wonder if some tree fell on a cable or something :s


----------



## La Mere

Wow, hope you girls are staying safe! :hugs: if any of you have to evacuate, do you have a place close by?


----------



## La Mere

Fingers crossed you passed, Kaiecee!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/PostItSecretSantaFinal.png


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thankfully we live out of flood waters where we live (low lying areas live next to the river and the flood gates are up (we had really bad flooding last year so they are taking precautions however they feel it will be able to hold all the water coming from sandy)

They are more worried about the high winds and rain in our area.. The most I will have to deal with is falling trees and the power being out! and I think we can cope with that... Still praying for everyone else who is already flooded. :(


----------



## JCh

Fingers crossed for everyone being effected by the Hurricane! Stay safe.

We had a 7.7 earthquake up North and off the coast here... Luckily it didn't cause many issues and most people didn't feel it. The aftershocks nearby are at 6.4

There is some crazy stuff going on...


----------



## snowangel187

They're saying water over 10 feet, winds over 90mph and then a couple feet of snow. The storm also picked up speed and is expected to hit earlier then originally thought. I hope it's not as crazy as expected, they're evacuating a ton of people I have family in friends in Connecticut and Maine that have already lost power and haven't seen any postings from my NY/NJ friends. I can only imagine the chaos in NYC they've shut down transportation and are evacuating people who live there!! Most that live there don't have cars. :shrug:


----------



## DittyByrd

We're still kicking. Power just flickered but doing ok! 

Our little beans are having quite the experiences in utero! Earthquakes, hurricanes, mine even went shark fishing at 20 weeks!


----------



## La Mere

Oh wow, Ditty! That's pretty cool!!! The most my bean has experienced in utero is... well, cold and well not much else :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

Sending keep well thoughts to off all of you ladies on the east coast plus any likely to be effected. Keep well x

Sorry I've been absent alot recently. As you know works been manic but finally calming down a bit, she says, until something else kicks off, at least a few days rest maybe.
As you may know DH was also having problems at work so was signed off. He has now resigned from his job due to the stress of it all and I thin he finally realised how he was being treated. He has an interview tomorrow, well assessment for a job he was offered last week, fingers crossed x


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> Fingers crossed you passed, Kaiecee!

Me too :)


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> jrowenj---- hows it going in NJ?!
> 
> 
> Jrowe hasnt posted since this am when she said a tree fell..i wonder if she is without power.Click to expand...

I have power still fxfxfxfx!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good good! :)


Im kinda getting bored over here. stuck in the house with the dog waiting for hubby to get home from work in an hour... blahs...


----------



## La Mere

Wowee! This is the most of us I've seen on here at one time in a while! :haha: 

Jaime- So glad you still have power! How's it going up there? I've tried googling, but none of the pages will load properly. :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks la mere and blossom :) 

I'm not even in the main area if the storm and my BBQ has been thrown across my backyard deck so I can just imagine what all u in the middle if it are going thru


----------



## duckytwins

We still have power too! we have a tree half down in our backyard and leaves and twigs everywhere, but so far, nothing major! OH! The lights just dimmed... Stay on, power!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks guys. Normally getting vaccinations doesn't bother me, but I have never had any while pregnant. Plus I have to go to work after getting them.

Have just been watching the news and the main story is Hurricane Sandy. I really hope all you US ladies in its path, are doing okay.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

so far lilah were all doing pretty good! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

but then again it wont reach land for 2 hrs yet.. :/


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:

Don't feel guilty! It wasn't your choice. :hugs: Just stay healthy and follow what they need you to do! Everything will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to see you girls checking in!! Stay safe up there. I know down here the wind is blowing so hard and we aren't even in the path of the storm! We had leaves on our peach tree last night ... this morning, BALD! The wind actually woke me up last night. Please stay safe and update us if you can so we know you ladies are ok!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:

There's nothing you could have done to prevent it. It just happens sometimes. What you can do is do your best to control your diet so your sugars stay level and it doesn't interfere with baby. :thumbup: it is more of a hassle then anything. The only good I saw from having it is they didn't let me go last my due date. :thumbup: if you need any help don't hesitate to ask I'm a gd pro :haha: and Nikki has it full time. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Storm is 30 mins to an hr away!!! Power keeps going in and out! Bunch of trees down including a tree that went in my neighbors roof!!!! 

I'm 10 mins from pt pleasant. Check out the pics


https://photos.nj.com/njcom_photos/2012/10/a6ylzgtcaaei2cfjpg_largejpeg.html


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Storm is 30 mins to an hr away!!! Power keeps going in and out! Bunch of trees down including a tree that went in my neighbors roof!!!!
> 
> I'm 10 mins from pt pleasant. Check out the pics
> 
> 
> https://photos.nj.com/njcom_photos/2012/10/a6ylzgtcaaei2cfjpg_largejpeg.html

Its so crazy!! There goes our shore :-( So far we still have power thank god, but wind is picking up


----------



## Betheney

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:

Oh love

Don't feel guilty. Your diet during pregnancy had nothing to do with it. My pre-pregnancy weight this pregnancy is 15kgs (33lbs) lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight with my daughter!!!! Yet this pregnancy is the one where I develop pregnancy induced hypertension and the only box I tick under "people at a higher risk of getting it" was the overweight category.

Shit just happens sometimes no matter how hard we try.


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Storm is 30 mins to an hr away!!! Power keeps going in and out! Bunch of trees down including a tree that went in my neighbors roof!!!!
> 
> I'm 10 mins from pt pleasant. Check out the pics
> 
> 
> https://photos.nj.com/njcom_photos/2012/10/a6ylzgtcaaei2cfjpg_largejpeg.html


Oh YIKES!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh boy jamie!



Yes i can help u with any questions regarding diabetes :). Youll be fine!


----------



## Betheney

Your hurricanes haven't even hit the news here yet, I think I heard something in passing last week but nothing since.

Bit strange because usually the news love natural disasters, domestic and international.


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime 
Crazy picks hope it doesn't get too bad over there


----------



## BlossomJ

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Storm is 30 mins to an hr away!!! Power keeps going in and out! Bunch of trees down including a tree that went in my neighbors roof!!!!
> Its so crazy!!
> 
> Oh no!! Hope they're ok...Glad it missed you!Click to expand...


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:
> 
> There's nothing you could have done to prevent it. It just happens sometimes. What you can do is do your best to control your diet so your sugars stay level and it doesn't interfere with baby. :thumbup: it is more of a hassle then anything. The only good I saw from having it is they didn't let me go last my due date. :thumbup: if you need any help don't hesitate to ask I'm a gd pro :haha: and Nikki has it full time. :hugs:Click to expand...


I don't think it's ur fault things just happen ill find out tomorrow if I have it too its worry some but u will get thru it I know it sucks :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Hanging in there. 

My shark fishing adventure was on vacation. My BIL night shark fishes from the beach. He kayaks his bait out about 200-300 yards, drops it in the ocean and kayaks back in - all in the dark and guided by a spotlight from the beach! It's crazy! This summer he hooked a shark about 45 minutes into fishing (amazing timing). I held the spotlight in knee high surf as he pulled the shark onto the beach! It was nuts. And I did it all 20 weeks pregnant, lol. 

Here's a pic of my BIL and friends with the 7ft sand tiger shark. He was released back into the water and swam away!
 



Attached Files:







242434_10100470336304077_1348148811_o.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Hanging in there.
> 
> My shark fishing adventure was on vacation. My BIL night fishes from the beach. He kayaks his bait out about 200-300 yards, drops it in the ocean and kayaks back in - all in the dark and guided by a spotlight from the beach! It's crazy! This summer he hooked a shark about 45 minutes into fishing (amazing timing). I held the spotlight in knee high surf as he pulled the shark onto the beach! It was nuts. And I did it all 20 weeks pregnant, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my BIL and friends with the 7ft sand tiger shark. He was released back into the water and swam away!



That is neat!!


----------



## La Mere

Wow, Jaime! That is crazy! Glad you are okay though and hope your neighbors are okay too.


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Storm is 30 mins to an hr away!!! Power keeps going in and out! Bunch of trees down including a tree that went in my neighbors roof!!!!
> 
> I'm 10 mins from pt pleasant. Check out the pics
> 
> 
> https://photos.nj.com/njcom_photos/2012/10/a6ylzgtcaaei2cfjpg_largejpeg.html
> 
> Its so crazy!! There goes our shore :-( So far we still have power thank god, but wind is picking upClick to expand...

I knows I'm so sad. One of the beaches by me is completely under water.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sending keep well thoughts to off all of you ladies on the east coast plus any likely to be effected. Keep well x
> 
> Sorry I've been absent alot recently. As you know works been manic but finally calming down a bit, she says, until something else kicks off, at least a few days rest maybe.
> As you may know DH was also having problems at work so was signed off. He has now resigned from his job due to the stress of it all and I thin he finally realised how he was being treated. He has an interview tomorrow, well assessment for a job he was offered last week, fingers crossed x

Sonia!! Hope you get better days at work :flower: and I hope hubby's new job is awesome and people are different! :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

snowangel187 said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:
> 
> There's nothing you could have done to prevent it. It just happens sometimes. What you can do is do your best to control your diet so your sugars stay level and it doesn't interfere with baby. :thumbup: it is more of a hassle then anything. The only good I saw from having it is they didn't let me go last my due date. :thumbup: if you need any help don't hesitate to ask I'm a gd pro :haha: and Nikki has it full time. :hugs:Click to expand...


Snow - did they induce you or were you forced to have a c-section?


----------



## jrowenj

One of my fave beaches by my house! https://videos.nj.com/star-ledger/2012/10/amid_hurricane_sandy_flooding.html


----------



## Lauren021406

Our power is out.....only going to use my phonevfor emergencies! Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> Our power is out.....only going to use my phonevfor emergencies! Hope everyone stays safe!

STAY SAFE!!!! :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

I hope everyone affected by the storm is staying safe. Lucky it wasn't happening in January, imagine if you thought you could go into labour during it 0.0


----------



## darkstar

And yay I'm a squash.. 29 weeks! No wonder his kicks are hurting me so much


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, talk about pressure to pass the GD test haha. Granny called saying MIL called her about me failing my test and now my husbands aunts (they are 5) keep calling to know the results. 
So much for me telling her I didn't tell her before because I didn't want it to be a big deal because I might not have it. LOL I hope they know it's all about going on a diet and nothing worse. hahaha


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Well, talk about pressure to pass the GD test haha. Granny called saying MIL called her about me failing my test and now my husbands aunts (they are 5) keep calling to know the results.
> So much for me telling her I didn't tell her before because I didn't want it to be a big deal because I might not have it. LOL I hope they know it's all about going on a diet and nothing worse. hahaha

I wouldn't bother telling them if u end up with it. Tell them it's all good. Like u need the added stress/drama. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Well, talk about pressure to pass the GD test haha. Granny called saying MIL called her about me failing my test and now my husbands aunts (they are 5) keep calling to know the results.
> So much for me telling her I didn't tell her before because I didn't want it to be a big deal because I might not have it. LOL I hope they know it's all about going on a diet and nothing worse. hahaha
> 
> I wouldn't bother telling them if u end up with it. Tell them it's all good. Like u need the added stress/drama. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah!!!! I can only imagine the whole topic of my baby shower. :wacko: That was my inicial plan, not tell. It was just because she wanted to come get me wednesday that I told her, because I wanted to count on this week if they want me to go see any other dr if I do have it. Oh well, hahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

You ladies up north still hanging in there?


----------



## snowangel187

BabyHopeful2 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I received bad news about my 3 hr glucose test today. 2 of my 4 values were high, which means I am officially diagnosed with GD. Today I will get my diabetes kit from the pharmacy. Then on Wednesday morning I will have an appointment with a nutritionist and then an appointment with a nurse about managing GD. I know it makes no sense, but I feel so guilty for getting GD. :cry:
> 
> There's nothing you could have done to prevent it. It just happens sometimes. What you can do is do your best to control your diet so your sugars stay level and it doesn't interfere with baby. :thumbup: it is more of a hassle then anything. The only good I saw from having it is they didn't let me go last my due date. :thumbup: if you need any help don't hesitate to ask I'm a gd pro :haha: and Nikki has it full time. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Snow - did they induce you or were you forced to have a c-section?Click to expand...

They induced me. I was already about 2cm for the last couple weeks so they started around 11am the day before my due date and I delivered at 8:20pm. :thumbup: my daughter was 8lbs 1oz. They really can't force u to have a csection and as long as u do ur part and control ur sugars it's unlikely baby will get too out of control. Depending on several factors tho they may recommend a csection. Just ask ur dr under what circumstances they'd want to do a csection and see how willing they are to allow you to go naturally. My husbands friend was over 12lbs when he was born and his mom delivered naturally with no pain meds. So it is possible. (they would never let a baby get so big these days) just educate yourself and don't be afraid to speak up if you don't agree with something or want more answers. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea, doing well.. :). Poor nyc and coastal communities! :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hope you girls are doing OK, hope to hear from all of you tomorrow and know you are safe!!


----------



## DittyByrd

We've had the power go off twice but it came back on in short order. We're nestled in. Strong winds and rain overnight tonight and rain and wind tomorrow. By tomorrow night it should all be over. The eye of the storm is just passing us now.


----------



## Lillian33

Wowzers east coast ladies, Sandy is definitely the main news story here, hope you're all hanging in there! Jrowe, that's crazy!!

Babyhopeful, so sorry about your GD diagnosis, but as the other ladies have said, definitely not your fault, please dont feel guilty :hugs:

What a gorgeous pic Nikki!! Glad Ella is growing so well :)

Sonia, wishing your DH the best for his assessment, hope he is happier in his new job :hugs:

Ditty, what a cool pic!! You're braver than me!!

Sending everyone hugs! xx


----------



## Betheney

Soooooooo

- short version -

Went for a check up, monitoring didn't go well, being kept in over night, small potential I'll have to deliver but enough of a potential to give me the steroid injections*

- long version -

Went in for my second lot of monitoring at the hospital and the CTG just kept showing babies heart rate dropping with my Braxton hicks which were about every 10 minutes. They said baby might be sitting on the cord to come and do the ultrasound part of my check up and maybe it'll shift baby out of the way and they'll be able to see how happy or sad the baby is. The US went well the fluid was great, blood flow with the umbilical was great, the placenta was great. The tech wanted to see the baby practice breathing as she said that shows the baby is happy. But you never know when the baby might try and breathe or not. So that took about 30mins of waiting but in the end the baby did it and the tech was happy.Back to the CTG to see if we'd have any improvement with the heart not dropping during the BH... no luck the BH come about every 10mins or so. The doctor asked when did they start and I said I honestly always have tonnes of Braxton Hicks, I wouldn't of thought twice about them. She said if it was that alone and I could say it's always like that then she could potentially send me home but the fact that the baby is unhappy every time they happen really means I need to be kept in.She then went on to say if the trace doesn't improve over the next few hours and if it doesn't improve in the morning then they'll look at giving me steroid injections as I could potentially have to deliver.That was a bit of a blow but I honestly was pretty okay.Then they came back 15mins later and said they're starting the steroid injections now and not waiting for tonight's trace or tomorrow mornings.So I then got incredibly upset and pretty much didn't stop crying for 20minutes. Ringing hubby to tell him I have to stay in over night and that there's a chance I could give birth soon was really really tough. I just couldn't stop crying. If the trace improved we should be fine but Its been crappy for 4 hours now and if it doesn't improve we're probably having a baby at 30 weeks. It was really difficult to stay coherent on the phone*The doctors and nurses have been telling me that lots of women get them and don't deliver but they obviously don't want to take that risk and it's better safe than sorry but that there is still the potential I could deliver*Update to a couple of hours later - the trace is finally looking good. The doctor said she's happy for it to come off and to just stay the night and repeat the trace in the morning. I asked how likely it looks i'll have to deliver and she said with a trace like I am now finally having its looking less and less likely. So I said "but I still need the steroids?" And she said yes I still need them. So she said I'll have to have another lot in 24hrs so I'm still going to be here tomorrow afternoon.*


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh Bethenay you poor thing. will keep my fingers crossed that the baby stays happy and gets to stay in for a while yet! Xox


----------



## Soniamillie01

Keep my fingers crossed that the trace stays ok Betheney x


----------



## BlossomJ

Hang in there Betheney. We're all thinking of you & praying the trace is ok so that you can cook that little one for a bit longer. Hope you manage to get some sleep, I know it must be hard :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Thank you so much ladies for all your love and support.

I've convinced myself that the trace will be fine tomorrow and everyone was worrying for no reason. So for the time being I'm pretty okay.

I'm in a room with 3 other ladies!!!! Although we're all pregnant so there's no real noise. We're still on the maternity ward so I can still hear all the babies in the other rooms but I don't think it'll be too sleep disrupting.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## duckytwins

Thinking about you Betheney! :hugs: I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## Little J

Glad you ladies are doing fine on the east coast!

Nik- VERY cute 3D pic of LO! I cant wait to go in for mine!!! I dont go until Nov. 24th so ill almost be 31 weeks.... im really wondering if i should change that to next saturday? (id be almost 29 weeks) bc thats the onyl other time before then we could go.... tempting.... im just afraid he wont be big enough to see good facial features? but clearly it looks like your LO has nice ones at 28 weeks!

Braxton wasnt moving too much yesterday... got me a little worried but i pulled out the doppler and found his cute HB. When im at the Dr. its usually 150's or 160's but yesterday it was 130's-140's. So i guess he was resting... Today i feel him jerking around tho!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We made it through the night with power... All of our friends and damily are without power near us so we are very grateful and lucky.. Those 60mph winds are insane, and i dnt know what id do if i lived in an area where they get over 100 in a hurricane! Everything is still closed and will be til tomorrow night and the people who dont have power prob wont see it til the weekend so it looks like were making dinner and being hospitable :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The rd pic would have been even better if she would tilt her head towards us, it looked like she was trying to arch her neck backwards in the womb so thats why we only got one good pic lol. But yea 29 weeks will def be fine!


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to hear you ladies up there are doing ok.

Betheney :hugs::hugs: I will be thinking about you and your LO! I hope that everything comes back fine and that you don't have to deliver until much further down the road when you are suppose to! Don't worry and we are here if you need us! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh Bethany... Thinking of u hun!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hoping everuthing is ok betheny!!


----------



## els1022

Thinking of you, Betheney! :hugs: Hopefully your LO will be able to stay put. I got the steriods over the weekend and I'm home but bummed that complications are starting already. Hang in there! xoxo


----------



## Betheney

Thanks so much ladies it means a lot.

Els the fact your home gives me hope in terms of steroids being used as a precaution and not because your guaranteed to deliver


----------



## span

Popping in for one of my terribly infrequent visits. :blush:

Really sorry to hear about the monitoring worries Betheny. Hope baby doesn't show any more signs to worry them and you get to bake him/her for a good few weeks yet. :hugs:

Hope all the ladies on the East Coast of America are safe. It's big new over here in the UK and the news reports are shocking. :wacko:

I'm off sick today. I think I've had a cold brewing for a few days (again) and have a cold sore brewing too, just to show how run down I am. I also had my flu and whooping cough jabs yesterday as I felt ok then. :dohh:
It's my mums day with Meg so she was out this morning with her, brought her back for lunch and has now taken her to the park. :thumbup:

Hope you don't mind me sharing a couple of pics of my girl.:kiss: 1st one is at the 'Baby Show' in London on Friday and the other one is our 1st pic after she was born. I'm eternally greatful that my hubby was sharp enough to get some nice quick pics. :cloud9:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020025.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/2ndmeganpic.jpg


----------



## Betheney

Your face in that one birthing one is priceless. What an absolutely precious photo!

Was she a big baby?


----------



## span

I know it's lovely to see my face and it also looks like she's looking right at me. :cloud9:
She was pretty big - 8lb9oz. Her face was really bloated for the 1st 24 hours, probably due to me taking an hour and a half to push her out. :wacko:
I had a dream the other night that Darcey (bumps name) was born on Christmas Eve (over 2 weeks early) weight 13lb s was huge and REALLY bloated. :shock: In my dream I saw the birth from the business end and didn't tear.:wacko: We used Eve as a middle name. Anything around 8lb would be fine with me but I do fear a 10lber. :wacko: What quite a scary dream to wake up from. :rofl:


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey all! Checking in to let you know we survived! We lost power briefly twice overnight but had power and TV all night. Today promises cold, rain, and wind gusts.

Betheney - So sorry for this stress for you! Thinking of you an baby and praying for postponed delivery. :(

To everyone sick: Take care of yourselves!

To everyone recovery from Sandy: Hang in there and be smart! Don't go out until the wind stops!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- I am sorry you are having these complications. Hoping baby doesn't give them anymore cause to worry and you get to bake that precious little bundle until a bit further down the road! :hugs: will be thinking of you and sending prayers and positive vibes to you and you family! :hugs:

Glad to hear you girls on the east coast are making it through alright! Hope you all continue to stay safe! :hugs:

Span- what lovely pictures! I love the picture of just after your daughter was born! What a precious picture!


----------



## AJThomas

How are our east coast ladies today?

Betheney I'm sorry you're having to worry about all this. I really hope baby stays snug and safe for a few weeks more.

Love the pics Span!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Betheney: Really hoping you get to go home soon! That everything turns out fine and that traces are as good as can be! :hug:

@Span: Lovely pictures!! She is beautiful!


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad everyone seems to be surviving the storm! Yey to keeping your power Nikki :D

Span - Lovely pics! I'm going to try & ensure we get some quicker this time around.

Just been at a training event all day. Now waiting for a train & wishing I'd dug my gloves out this morning - it's soooo cold! I wonder what kind of state the house will be in when I return - DH & DS have been in all day, so I'm expecting some mess!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So since we cant go anywhere i thought id get some 4 loads of laundry done....well...bad idea! :( my back is in excrutiating pain! Oyy vey


----------



## La Mere

I couldn't resist taking this pic this morning! Loving how much my bump has popped!! :haha:
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-30082009-1.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

La Mere said:


> I couldn't resist taking this pic this morning! Loving how much my bump has popped!! :haha:
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-30082009-1.jpg

Beautiful! I am also loving the roundness of my bump today lol


----------



## BlossomJ

I can't get over the difference in the last week or so La Mere! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Just realised I'm in 3rd tri now! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So here is a little update 
I called my drs and they said my 2nd glucose test was a little high but they would call me back once they confirm everything they will call me back today so I'm thinking its not good :(

Betheney
I really hope everything goes well with lo I'm sure he or she would love to stay in belly for longer I'm wishing u the best and will be looking for ur updates :)

Lamere
M'y god have u popped its such a nice belly u can now officially say ur not small anymore even though I never thought u were :)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist taking this pic this morning! Loving how much my bump has popped!! :haha:
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-10-30082009-1.jpg
> 
> Beautiful! I am also loving the roundness of my bump today lolClick to expand...

Thank you, Nikki! How are you holding up with the storm? :hugs:



BlossomJ said:


> I can't get over the difference in the last week or so La Mere! :)

:hugs: Thank you, Blossom!! I can't get over it myself!! :haha:


----------



## Lauren021406

just checkin in...we have no power but house is fine!

Betheny thinking of you


----------



## La Mere

:hugs: Thank you, Kaiecee!!!

And, Blossom... YAY for being in the 3rd tri!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Everything is god here! Nopower outage on my road...but rest of my fam n friends not so lucky :(


----------



## duckytwins

Lookin good La Mere! 

The sun is shining in CT after the storm, but it's crazy windy out there!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Everything is god here! Nopower outage on my road...but rest of my fam n friends not so lucky :(

I'm glad for you and am sorry for your friends and family! Hopefully their power will be back on again soon!!



duckytwins said:


> Lookin good La Mere!
> 
> The sun is shining in CT after the storm, but it's crazy windy out there!

Thank you, Ducky!! :hugs: Glad to hear the sun is shining!! Hopefully the wind will die down soon!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney, hope baby hangs in for a bit longer and that you can get some sleep. 

I've been at a meeting this afternoon and baby did not stop moving for 2 hours and its still at it now, it's never normally his long!

We've got a growth scan tomorrow, I'm so excited to see baby again!!!!


----------



## Little J

Blossom- YAY! im excited too because monday was my 3rd tri day!

Melly- im jealous! I wanna see my LO too, but i have to wait a few more weeks.. booo....

Sorry to all the ladies having issues with GD and failing results... what a pain.... i go in for mine next week

I am still in shock at how far some of you are already! into 30 weeks, Wowza!:thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

I wonder if I will get a growth scan. I know I had one with DD somewhere around the 8 month mark but they haven't mentioned anything at my appointments. I would SO love to see Chloe again! My next appt will be my 32 week check up so maybe then. :shrug:


----------



## La Mere

Ugh, I just really started my prenatal excersises this morning, who would have thought doing foot rolls and squats could be so tiring?! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ugh i havent exercised this entire pregnancy!!! which is prob why i gained 26 lbs! I went to the doctor yesterday and I havent gained in like 2 weeks but baby is growing, so thats good news to me! Hopefully i dont gain too crazy towards the end! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't feel bad Nikki. I did a little dancing exercise after I stopped being so sick and then I got super tired again and the only exercise I get is house cleaning and when we go out shopping. I've gained 35lbs!! Everyone tells me it doesn't look like it so I'm going with that! :haha::haha:


----------



## darkstar

I dont exercise either, so glad its not just me.


----------



## La Mere

Definitely don't feel bad, Nikki! I just started them amd now my back hurts! :haha: I've only gained about 15-20 lbs. so far and its all baby and boobies! :haha: well maybe some on my hips and butt too! :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> I wonder if I will get a growth scan. I know I had one with DD somewhere around the 8 month mark but they haven't mentioned anything at my appointments. I would SO love to see Chloe again! My next appt will be my 32 week check up so maybe then. :shrug:

I'm only getting one to check if I can have a vbac otherwise I wouldn't be entitled to anymore scans.


----------



## sassy_mom

Here is my 30 + 5 week bump
 



Attached Files:







100_4687.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## duckytwins

I can't exercise. I have fibromyalgia and asthma. I can't really exercise when I'm not pg. After Boop is born I'll be putting myself on a diet. I did that after we lost Tess and I lost quite a bit of weight - just to find out I was pg again! :rofl: Maybe I'll be able to bf, though. That should keep my weight down a little too.


----------



## sassy_mom

I lost 30lbs prior to getting pregnant and was finally at a healthy weight and size after years of being overweight. I definitely have been trying to take care of myself through this pregnancy because I do not want to go back to where I was. My health was awful and that is my main concern. Keeping healthy for my girls!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, I've heard that BFing is a miraculous way of losing weight. Can't wait haha.


----------



## DittyByrd

I am so tired. I got out of bed at 9am, took a nap from 11:30-2pm. I asked DH what's wrong with me? He says "You're prego!" Hate feeling so tired and incapacitated.


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> I am so tired. I got out of bed at 9am, took a nap from 11:30-2pm. I asked DH what's wrong with me? He says "You're prego!" Hate feeling so tired and incapacitated.

Some days are like that! Rest while you can though. Your body needs it. :hugs: I know what you mean about feeling like that though. It makes the day seem rough when all you can think and do is sleep.


----------



## Kaiecee

So got a call back and my 2nd glucose came back NORMAL! I'm so happy :)


----------



## snowangel187

Well today was a little eventful. Went to the hospital for a non stress test. Was hooked up to the monitor for about a half hour and then they sent me to ultrasound. Baby looked fine and did all she was suppose to do so they sent me back to the nurse to wait for my dr to discharge me. Well apparently I had 4 contractions in that small amount of monitoring so he wanted me to stay til they stopped. So I drank some water and they hooked me back up. I made it almost a full half hour with nothing and then I had three in a row. :( they hooked up an IV and started talking about a holiday baby. I til the nurse I was expecting a holiday baby, but not a Halloween baby. They slowed enough that they let me go home, but I'm more convinced now baby will be early and I'm pretty sure dr will want me to start non stress testing twice a week. :shrug:


----------



## La Mere

So happy for you, Kaiecee! Glad you got good news!


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> Well today was a little eventful. Went to the hospital for a non stress test. Was hooked up to the monitor for about a half hour and then they sent me to ultrasound. Baby looked fine and did all she was suppose to do so they sent me back to the nurse to wait for my dr to discharge me. Well apparently I had 4 contractions in that small amount of monitoring so he wanted me to stay til they stopped. So I drank some water and they hooked me back up. I made it almost a full half hour with nothing and then I had three in a row. :( they hooked up an IV and started talking about a holiday baby. I til the nurse I was expecting a holiday baby, but not a Halloween baby. They slowed enough that they let me go home, but I'm more convinced now baby will be early and I'm pretty sure dr will want me to start non stress testing twice a week. :shrug:

Did you feel yourself contracting? So sorry you and Betheney are going through these stresses.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh boy hunnie! Hope the contractios stop!:(. Try to relax with ur feet up if at all possible!


----------



## La Mere

I'm sorry your going through these stressful things, Snow. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Contractions certainly made it an eventful day!

Hope both of you girls manage to keep buns in the oven for a little longer! :hug:


----------



## Betheney

It's 6am and I've had tightening/Braxton hicks every 4-10minutes since 1am. No one seems to give a shit. But I have my morning monitoring in a few hours I guess so we'll deal with it then.

Had zero zero zero sleep and am so sick of crying babies and noisy staff.

Hubby gave me some get well soon Krispy Kremes. So despite being a terrible idea at 6am I just shoved one done my throat.

- edit -

5 seconds after I posted they carted in a CTG machine and hooked me up. Showing the tightening clearly and babies heart rate rises with them and not drops or stays level. I wonder what that means. Lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: going out to Snow and Betheney!!! Hope you guys both get some good news and can go home and cook those babies a little longer!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh no, girls! Keep those babies in! Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> It's 6am and I've had tightening/Braxton hicks every 4-10minutes since 1am. No one seems to give a shit. But I have my morning monitoring in a few hours I guess so we'll deal with it then.
> 
> Had zero zero zero sleep and am so sick of crying babies and noisy staff.
> 
> Hubby gave me some get well soon Krispy Kremes. So despite being a terrible idea at 6am I just shoved one done my throat.

Oh, honey.. I am so sorry that they are ignoring you and what's going on with you and baby. I hope everything will be okay. :hugs: keep us update when you can! :hugs: On a side note, krispy kreme sounds kinda good atm. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## els1022

Betheney, it is good that baby's HR rises with the contractions! We see that as a sign of fetal well being. Sorry you didn't sleep well. And yes, I see moms all the time who get the steroids and then end up going home. You're in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

- yep -

5 contractions in 25mins. Far right needle.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20121031_064526.jpg


----------



## Betheney

Doctors just came around said baby looks fantastic. Nothing like yesterday but they'll want to know if the tightenings are just Braxton hicks or if they're labour contractions. But I'm certain they're Braxton hicks myself.

She said the day doctors will probably do a speculum examination to check. Gross!

I can feel these!!!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Well today was a little eventful. Went to the hospital for a non stress test. Was hooked up to the monitor for about a half hour and then they sent me to ultrasound. Baby looked fine and did all she was suppose to do so they sent me back to the nurse to wait for my dr to discharge me. Well apparently I had 4 contractions in that small amount of monitoring so he wanted me to stay til they stopped. So I drank some water and they hooked me back up. I made it almost a full half hour with nothing and then I had three in a row. :( they hooked up an IV and started talking about a holiday baby. I til the nurse I was expecting a holiday baby, but not a Halloween baby. They slowed enough that they let me go home, but I'm more convinced now baby will be early and I'm pretty sure dr will want me to start non stress testing twice a week. :shrug:
> 
> Did you feel yourself contracting? So sorry you and Betheney are going through these stresses.Click to expand...

I only felt a couple of them. I wa surprised I was contracting so much I wonder what it'd look like when I'm really in pain. 



Betheney said:


> - yep -
> 
> 5 contractions in 25mins. Far right needle.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/20121031_064526.jpg



What are up with these babies? That's pretty much what mine looked like. :( tho They were able to slow mine down enough to let me leave, but I'm wondering what my dr will do. :shrug: gues I better stop cheating bedrest. 


I told dh that now along with no bd'ing they've added no nipple stimulation to my orders. :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh no beth...any update?M


----------



## mellywelly

I've just realised, I'm into single figure weeks countdown!! Only 9 weeks left!!


----------



## La Mere

Oh wow, Betheney! Definitely keep us updated when possible! I hope they are just BH! :hugs: Thinkingvof you and baby.


----------



## Betheney

Doctor just came and saw me I wrote above.

As long as the tightening look like they're having zero effect on the cervix that won't be too concerned. So the day staff will prob check my cervix

I'll let you girls know what the effect on my cervix is/was as soon as I know.

But I'm weirdly unconcerned


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I PASSED MY GLUCOSE TEST!

I can say goodbye to that after such a couple of weeks of stress! Geesh!
Nurse was so cool about it, she was so excited for me too, she was like YOU PASSED!!!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I PASSED MY GLUCOSE TEST!
> 
> I can say goodbye to that after such a couple of weeks of stress! Geesh!
> Nurse was so cool about it, she was so excited for me too, she was like YOU PASSED!!!

:happydance: YAY, DEEDEE!!!! I'm so glad you got good news! That's great!:thumbup:

Betheney- Try to get some rest till next update. Still thinking of you and baby, sending lots of love and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I PASSED MY GLUCOSE TEST!
> 
> I can say goodbye to that after such a couple of weeks of stress! Geesh!
> Nurse was so cool about it, she was so excited for me too, she was like YOU PASSED!!!
> 
> :happydance: YAY, DEEDEE!!!! I'm so glad you got good news! That's great!:thumbup:
> 
> Betheney- Try to get some rest till next update. Still thinking of you and baby, sending lots of love and prayers. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Deedee, that's great! It's a great feeling to have that behind you, huh?! The receptionist at my Dr's office was pretty excited to give me the news too! She actually called me after hours to tell me! 

I still have the cholestasis test looming over me... and I am getting more and more itchy by the day. If that comes back negative, I'm not sure exactly what to think about the itchiness....


----------



## DittyByrd

I'd like to remind the January Jellybeans they are due in January. Please keep baking.

YAY DeeDee!


----------



## mellywelly

I never heard any results from my Gtt, so I'm presuming its ok?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> I never heard any results from my Gtt, so I'm presuming its ok?

Like they say, no news is good news too. :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Betheney and Snow, so sorry you're both going through this awful stress, all my thoughts are with you both and willing those LO's to keep on baking!! :hugs::hugs:

Deedee and Kaiecee, such great news on your GTT tests woohoo!!

La Mere you certainly have popped, what a gorgeous preggers belly :flower:

Sassy you look amazing too, you;re definitely all bump :flower:

Span what an adorable little girl you have, good on your DH for getting that shot so soon after you giving birth, think mine will be too shell shocked to move ha ha ha!

Glad we have lots of good news coming from our east coast US girls, so relieved you're all ok!!

xxx


----------



## La Mere

Oh, thank you so much, Lillian!!! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Magic Mike is in Red Box now! See, this is why I need girlfriends that live close by :( Hubby will totally not watch it with me! Hahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Magic Mike is in Red Box now! See, this is why I need girlfriends that live close by :( Hubby will totally not watch it with me! Hahaha.


I plan on renting it! :haha: DH will watch it but only because another guy told him it wasn't just a chick movie. :haha::haha: Although I'd like to see hubby's face when butt and who else knows what starts flying across the screen! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol Deedee, hubby was a trooper and watched it with me aktho he wished he hadn't. I kept saying are u sure u want to continue? But he grimaced thru :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee & Deedee - great news! :happydance:

Snow & Betheney - Hope the tightenings calm down & nothing further happens. I'm glad baby seems to be fine today Betheney & fingers crossed it is just BH... Tell your babies they need to snuggle down & get comfy for a while longer as we're not ready for them yet! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J - We're due on the same day! :D I just never realised on Monday that I was 27 weeks, it only dawned on me today! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I did come home to a messy house today, but they seemed to be very happy in the mess they had created! I think DS enjoyed having Daddy at home for the day :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Confession: I can't stop obsessing over fetal movements. 

My movements have morphed in the last week or so to include rolls, flutters/tickles, softer kicks, and occasional bigger kicks. I am absolutely obsessed with movement. Baby is usually quiet during the day and more active morning and night. I've made the mistake of reading all the reduced fetal movement info and, of course, stillborn stories are a part of that.

Have an OB appointment in the morning so I will be sure to get reassurance from the doctor.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dr's appointment tomorrow I'm really hoping ill get my induction date finally but I'm sure ill will go onto next month:(

Going to the in laws tomorrow gonna do some shopping then come back home 1/2 days later at least I get to see civilization lol but there is McDonald's which I look forward to every month :) 

When I get home I need to clean clean clean and get stuff organized :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi ladies!! I'll catch up on this thread later but wanted to check in and say hello. All is well here and didn't have any damage but power went out about 24 hours ago. We're being told 7-10 days!! Hopefully it won't be that long and I'll be back on soon. Hope everyone else was ok in the storm and all is well!! Miss you ladies!


----------



## darkstar

Finally sorted out what we have today and what we still need to buy. Now I'm going to start washing baby clothes. OH picked up the cot and other baby gear we had on layby today, I just know that I won't be able to convince him to assemble the cot until the weekend.
Keep those babies in ladies!


----------



## Lillian33

DittyByrd said:


> Confession: I can't stop obsessing over fetal movements.
> 
> My movements have morphed in the last week or so to include rolls, flutters/tickles, softer kicks, and occasional bigger kicks. I am absolutely obsessed with movement. Baby is usually quiet during the day and more active morning and night. I've made the mistake of reading all the reduced fetal movement info and, of course, stillborn stories are a part of that.
> 
> Have an OB appointment in the morning so I will be sure to get reassurance from the doctor.

Ditty dont worry you're definitely not alone there, I have been secretly obsessing too! Our babies sound alike though as my boy is also quiet during the day and a little more active in the morning and night. I did riase the question the other day and was assured by some second time mums that different babies have different patterns and some of their first LO's were more/less active than this one so that made me feel better. I guess we just sit tight and keep monitoring - not to the point of obsession though :haha:

big :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

ARuppe716 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'll catch up on this thread later but wanted to check in and say hello. All is well here and didn't have any damage but power went out about 24 hours ago. We're being told 7-10 days!! Hopefully it won't be that long and I'll be back on soon. Hope everyone else was ok in the storm and all is well!! Miss you ladies!

Thats what there telling us too :-(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The people in my area (17,000 in my county) were told the same...and most have gotten their power back by tonight.....i kno u ladies prob got hit harder and more ppl were affected so hopefully it is soon! :(


----------



## snowangel187

Lillian33 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I can't stop obsessing over fetal movements.
> 
> My movements have morphed in the last week or so to include rolls, flutters/tickles, softer kicks, and occasional bigger kicks. I am absolutely obsessed with movement. Baby is usually quiet during the day and more active morning and night. I've made the mistake of reading all the reduced fetal movement info and, of course, stillborn stories are a part of that.
> 
> Have an OB appointment in the morning so I will be sure to get reassurance from the doctor.
> 
> Ditty dont worry you're definitely not alone there, I have been secretly obsessing too! Our babies sound alike though as my boy is also quiet during the day and a little more active in the morning and night. I did riase the question the other day and was assured by some second time mums that different babies have different patterns and some of their first LO's were more/less active than this one so that made me feel better. I guess we just sit tight and keep monitoring - not to the point of obsession though :haha:
> 
> big :hugs:Click to expand...


They told me at the hospital that one active period a day is fine and as long as there's at least 10 movements in under two hours ur fine. A far as kick counts I u do it u have to stop what ur doing and lay down and count when they're moving. Not just sit and expect them to move. Also each bump counts as a movement so if baby rolls for example and u feel bump,bump,bump quick and in a row that's 3 different movements. :thumbup: 

But if it's a drastic change in the norm for ur baby call the dr. :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I can't stop obsessing over fetal movements.
> 
> My movements have morphed in the last week or so to include rolls, flutters/tickles, softer kicks, and occasional bigger kicks. I am absolutely obsessed with movement. Baby is usually quiet during the day and more active morning and night. I've made the mistake of reading all the reduced fetal movement info and, of course, stillborn stories are a part of that.
> 
> Have an OB appointment in the morning so I will be sure to get reassurance from the doctor.
> 
> Ditty dont worry you're definitely not alone there, I have been secretly obsessing too! Our babies sound alike though as my boy is also quiet during the day and a little more active in the morning and night. I did riase the question the other day and was assured by some second time mums that different babies have different patterns and some of their first LO's were more/less active than this one so that made me feel better. I guess we just sit tight and keep monitoring - not to the point of obsession though :haha:
> 
> big :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They told me at the hospital that one active period a day is fine and as long as there's at least 10 movements in under two hours ur fine. A far as kick counts I u do it u have to stop what ur doing and lay down and count when they're moving. Not just sit and expect them to move. Also each bump counts as a movement so if baby rolls for example and u feel bump,bump,bump quick and in a row that's 3 different movements. :thumbup:
> 
> But if it's a drastic change in the norm for ur baby call the dr. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks, Snow. I know all about kick counts. Talked to my OB and posted the response on here 2 weeks ago. Knowledge helps but it also makes me more nervous. It doesn't stop the neurosis! I keep worrying about adequate movement and kick counts anyway. And then baby will be here and I will constantly be worried about one thing or another, undoubtedly.

The counts are adequate but they feel different. I am getting more tickles and flickers and rolls with some kicks when before all I felt were the kicks. Perhaps it's a growth thing.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

So happy others passed the glucose test. Congrats. :happydance:

I'm trying to be proactive with my failed test. Tomorrow I learn about my new diet and how to check my blood sugar levels. Today DH and I went to the hotel down the road and went swimming. It was such a great work out. I did squats, swam, did hip raises, etc. It helped my hip/pelvis pain so much. It was funny when I got out of the pool, without the buoyancy, I felt like I gained 50 lbs. 

Keep safe all those on the east coast. We keep seeing a lot of coverage of New York. The midwest is currently having calm weather since the hurricane is keeping storms to our west at bay. The northwest is having flooding. It's amazing how one storm affects the entire country.


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello! Using precious battery to catch up :) I really hope we get power back soon as it is chilly here in the evenings and I would LOVE a shower! They projected 90% of my county went out and they will just start clearing roads today because the substations required so much work!

Snow and Betheney- Ill be thinking about you ladies!

30 weeks today!! Woohoo!! And baby has a new favorite spot- jammed up under my ribs. When I nudge him to try and make him move he just punches me and jams up harder! I'm definitely going to have my hands full with this one !


----------



## span

Snow and Betheney - hope things settle down a bit for your soon. Betheney - hope the internal exam shows your cervix is unaffected. If you have to stay in any longer/again why don't you try some ear plugs? :hugs:
I get the occasional uncomfortable BH but not regularly. 

Good news on those of you who have passed your GTT. Out of interest is it routine to do it in the USA? Over here, in the UK, they only seem to do it if they think you're a higher risk such as overweight, a history of GD or glucose in your pee at a routine check. 

30 weeks today. Here's my bump. It's bigger than with Meg but I've still got some left over 'mummy tummy' from last time! :blush:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/baby%202/P2030w.jpg


----------



## Betheney

Home sweet home 

So had my afternoon trace and it went really well. Baby looked happy. A little too active so we had it on a little bit longer to show a stabilised heart rate as well as an elevated one with movements. 

No BH could be felt or maybe tiny mild ones here or there.

Steroid injection still had to be given as I have to finish the course and yesterdays hurt so effing much every time I thought about today's I got all sweaty and panicked. But she told me it's better jabbed in the butt and not the thigh so I got it jabbed in the butt and it hurt so much less!!! Completely tolerable.

Forgot from my hospital stay last week with BP probs they wanted bloods taken for tomorrows doctors check up taken today. But I'd JUST had bloods taken at the request of today's doctor I told my midwife who said if I walk to pathology they can cross check what has and hasn't been tested and I'll get less blood drawn. No such luck, the guy was an idiot and obviously couldn't be bothered looking for my paperwork so said I just have to get them all done again even if we double up.

Can't believe since Sunday I've been stabbed 7 times with needles.

Doctor came around and said Braxton hicks episodes like that can happen but as long as they don't increase in intensity or pain I shouldn't be concerned. If I am concerned just come straight back in. She's happy with everything baby has shown today and when I told her how I didn't sleep last night because the BH were really concerning me as they may be hurting the baby so I couldn't sleep because I just wanted to feel movement all night. She said that keeping a closer eye on kicks sounds like a great idea and just gave me a few pointers. She also gave me some tips on watching for pre-eclampsia with the headaches and vision problems. I didn't mention the speculum and neither did she. But I do have a docs appt tomorrow and fetal monitoring on Friday where I'll get them to check the cervix via US. Blood test results are back and they all look good I'm told, No GD. Although I'm crazy low I'm iron, 1/10 the amount I had when.I fell pregnant so we'll see what my doctor says about that tomorrow.


----------



## Lauren021406

still no power here :-( but on a positive note 31 weeks today!! Only 9 more to go!


----------



## span

Great news Betheney. Hope the low iron is easily sorted and your next monitoring goes well. X


----------



## els1022

I'm glad you get to go home, Betheney!! And yes, that steroid injection hurts like a b**ch doesn't it?Even in the butt! :haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

Glad that you got home betheney and that things are looking more positive. Poor you with all those needles. I've had four in the last week and that was more than enough! x


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I can't stop obsessing over fetal movements.
> 
> My movements have morphed in the last week or so to include rolls, flutters/tickles, softer kicks, and occasional bigger kicks. I am absolutely obsessed with movement. Baby is usually quiet during the day and more active morning and night. I've made the mistake of reading all the reduced fetal movement info and, of course, stillborn stories are a part of that.
> 
> Have an OB appointment in the morning so I will be sure to get reassurance from the doctor.
> 
> Ditty dont worry you're definitely not alone there, I have been secretly obsessing too! Our babies sound alike though as my boy is also quiet during the day and a little more active in the morning and night. I did riase the question the other day and was assured by some second time mums that different babies have different patterns and some of their first LO's were more/less active than this one so that made me feel better. I guess we just sit tight and keep monitoring - not to the point of obsession though :haha:
> 
> big :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They told me at the hospital that one active period a day is fine and as long as there's at least 10 movements in under two hours ur fine. A far as kick counts I u do it u have to stop what ur doing and lay down and count when they're moving. Not just sit and expect them to move. Also each bump counts as a movement so if baby rolls for example and u feel bump,bump,bump quick and in a row that's 3 different movements. :thumbup:
> 
> But if it's a drastic change in the norm for ur baby call the dr. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Snow. I know all about kick counts. Talked to my OB and posted the response on here 2 weeks ago. Knowledge helps but it also makes me more nervous. It doesn't stop the neurosis! I keep worrying about adequate movement and kick counts anyway. And then baby will be here and I will constantly be worried about one thing or another, undoubtedly.
> 
> The counts are adequate but they feel different. I am getting more tickles and flickers and rolls with some kicks when before all I felt were the kicks. Perhaps it's a growth thing.Click to expand...



Ya I definitely freak out over everything. This pregnancy is so different from my last and I'm not as "innocent" this time. I'm better educated on pregnancy and possible complications that every little symptom freaks me out. Especially even if I don't stay away from google. :dohh:

Trying to rest all day today because dh has to work late and I want dd to be able to trick or treat for a little bit. It won't be too much tho cause I really shouldnt be walking around at all. Thankfully all the houses are close in my neighborhood.


----------



## mellywelly

Good to hear positive news from you Bethany.

Just back from growth scan, baby measuring perfect and is 3.7 lb!


----------



## JCh

Hi ladies,

I spent over 4 hrs in the hospital mat ward getting tested and checked since yesterday morning I had some painful cramping (like menstral and in lower back) as well as baby moving much less . I had been up for 3 hrs and had only gotten very tiny movement a couple times.... Put on a monitor for a couple hours - he still wasn't very active but eventually woke up an hour and a half into monitoring - isn't it nice to sleep in.... Luckily things seem to indicate no pre-term labor and it might just be a touch of a UTI causing the cramps. Very scary ordeal!
Of course there were all the other full term ladies coming in and heading off to have their babies - kinda makes me excited for that time.


----------



## Little J

Yay Melly, great news!

JCH- glad things are looking fine..... i kinda got worried the last couple days bc LO wasnt moving around like he usually does, but lastnight he gave me a couple swift kicks and i could see him rolling around in my tummy, so im assuming a growth spurt?


----------



## Little J

Blossom- i didnt realize we had the same due dates until after i looked at my ticker.... sometimes i think im further along than i really am :blush:


----------



## JCh

Little J said:


> Yay Melly, great news!
> 
> JCH- glad things are looking fine..... i kinda got worried the last couple days bc LO wasnt moving around like he usually does, but lastnight he gave me a couple swift kicks and i could see him rolling around in my tummy, so im assuming a growth spurt?

Thanks. Not sure exactly what was going on with him but they seemed to think he was sleeping.... I'm thinking maybe lots going on as brain is supposed to be doing lots of developing this week.... maybe that's what it is....


----------



## mellywelly

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0736.jpg

Not a very good pic, but its the only one we got:shrug:


----------



## Betheney

JCh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I spent over 4 hrs in the hospital mat ward getting tested and checked since yesterday morning I had some painful cramping (like menstral and in lower back) as well as baby moving much less . I had been up for 3 hrs and had only gotten very tiny movement a couple times.... Put on a monitor for a couple hours - he still wasn't very active but eventually woke up an hour and a half into monitoring - isn't it nice to sleep in.... Luckily things seem to indicate no pre-term labor and it might just be a touch of a UTI causing the cramps. Very scary ordeal!
> Of course there were all the other full term ladies coming in and heading off to have their babies - kinda makes me excited for that time.

As much as it sucked listening to all the babies cry and keep you awake on the maternity ward I really really enjoyed having a sticky beak at them. I'm so fascinated with their hair, they have more hair than Eva and they have such tiny little heads I keep looking at their heads and thinking "pppfffttt that's tiny I could totally squeeze that through my vagina" hahaha they were just all so gorgeous. There was a little black baby that had that aero type hair!! I wanted to touch it so bad. It's made me really excited for gremlins. It was also really nice to see families visiting their loved ones and bringing flowers. Today a guy stood outside my room door and made a phone call "yeah! Guess what?! I'm a dad!!!!" The emotion was so beautiful. The maternity ward was a bit magical today haha


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls. I live a few miles from the shore and we got demolished. Pretty devastating. My house is still standing so I suppose I should be grateful for that and our safety. Will be without power for the next week possibly. Can only charge my phone in the car so will be updating less frequently


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, 30 weeks!!
Here's my happy dance LOL

https://carrielikethemovie.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/mchammer1.gif


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime- lots of prayers your way. We were fortunate in central nj, just a loss of power, but am so sad for everyone in the beach communities. I also have friends in NYC and they're practically under house arrest. They have no power to get up and down their high rises and can't get anywhere in the city due to transit. I hope you're well and sending happy thoughts your way.


----------



## els1022

Lots of prayers your way, jrowen!!:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm soooo PISSED!!!! 
I go to my drs. And they say I have gd !!!!
Are u kidding me so the nurse that called me yesterday were WRONG! 

Also ill be getting another u/s to make sure baby is not getting too big and I've already got my machine to test my blood I'm a little disappointed!!! :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney soooo glad to hear the good news!!! :happydance: 

Snow try and take it easy. No Halloween babies needed! 

Jrowen - thinking about you and glad you are safe! I hope you get power back quickly. Stay safe! 

Kaiecee so sorry they seemed to screw up your test. I would call and double check again. Tell them that they called and said no and then said yes. 

Deedee - :haha::haha: love your happy dance! 

Melly what a sweet picture. I can see the little face!! :D Precious! 

Jch glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Betheney soooo glad to hear the good news!!! :happydance:
> 
> Snow try and take it easy. No Halloween babies needed!
> 
> Jrowen - thinking about you and glad you are safe! I hope you get power back quickly. Stay safe!
> 
> Kaiecee so sorry they seemed to screw up your test. I would call and double check again. Tell them that they called and said no and then said yes.
> 
> Deedee - :haha::haha: love your happy dance!
> 
> Melly what a sweet picture. I can see the little face!! :D Precious!
> 
> Jch glad to hear everything is ok!

Well it seems they actually only got my tests in this morning so I have no idea what it whis tests the nurse was reading also the dr. Showed me the paper with the results today :(


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Hey girls. I live a few miles from the shore and we got demolished. Pretty devastating. My house is still standing so I suppose I should be grateful for that and our safety. Will be without power for the next week possibly. Can only charge my phone in the car so will be updating less frequently

I saw pics on the news. Glad your house survived and will be thinking of you. :(


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Jaime- lots of prayers your way. We were fortunate in central nj, just a loss of power, but am so sad for everyone in the beach communities. I also have friends in NYC and they're practically under house arrest. They have no power to get up and down their high rises and can't get anywhere in the city due to transit. I hope you're well and sending happy thoughts your way.

My BIL lives in Manhattan and paid $25 for a case of water yesterday!


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day AND I changed to a squash finally!!!

I had my 29 week appointment today. I passed by GTT with a BG of 107. My Hemoglobin was a little low (normal is 11 and I was 10.6) and the doctor said I could take an iron supplement with a stool softener. I am not going to take it because of the constipation issues. My urine and my blood pressure were also normal.

I have gained 19lbs and am only supposed to gain 6lbs more in the next 11 weeks. Ugh. That's a very tall order. I told the OB I'm eating fairly well and I am still active. I am not overeating and actually only eating when I'm hungry. 

I also reiterated my concerns about fetal movement. My OB noted that I should be feeling 10 movements in any 2 hr period, not just when baby is most active. I told him baby is quieter during day (even when I am home and sitting so I could feel them). He was not concerned at this point but I was encouraged to call anytime I had questions.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad to see everyone is ok! Hopefully that power comes on soiner!


Ditty your weight gain is totally normal.. Id be happy with 19. 25 lbs isnt what everyone is supposed to gain...its really between 25-35 lbs for a healthy pregnancy... And my doctor said hed be fine with me even gaining 40 ehich is why he is not concerned with my 27 lbs lol


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, it seems like as soon as we hit 30 weeks lots of craziness started happening in this thread. I hope all these babies continue to bake a few weeks longer, I'd hate for any of them to come now and have to spend time in the nicu or something. 

Glad our east coast ladies are safe, sorry its so hard on u jrowe, I hope you can get things sorted in short order. 

Sorry some of u failed your tests, but we have some really knowledgeable and helpful mamas in here so don't worry too much about it. 

Afm, I'm getting a bit impatient as we've been out of our home since Monday and they still haven't started working on it yet :dohh: work SHOULD start tomorrow but I'm so worried it won't all get done in time for baby.


----------



## mellywelly

They must work out the Gtt results differently, I got my results today, it was 4.1 before the sugar and 6.5 after


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I can feel Matthew on the left side of my tummy. I started rubbing my hand softly and felt him move to the middle haha. Such a picky baby!


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies! Turns out I have pretty good internet in the hotel. The move yesterday went very well. I wasn't particularly helpful with the cleaning that followed, but I did what I could. 

Lately, I can't sleep lying down. I have to be propped up almost all the way into a sitting position in order to not have a lot of pain in my ribs. They feel like they are separating or shoving together, I can't tell which, but it really hurts. Have any of you had this problem?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I'm soooo PISSED!!!!
> I go to my drs. And they say I have gd !!!!
> Are u kidding me so the nurse that called me yesterday were WRONG!
> 
> Also ill be getting another u/s to make sure baby is not getting too big and I've already got my machine to test my blood I'm a little disappointed!!! :(

Well, that's messed up of the nurse! I hope they ask her to be more careful when giving out results! Jeez, I hope she didn't tell somebody that didn't have GD that they did! 

So sorry sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

The one highlight of my hospital stay was that I forgot my uni had a campus near the hospital so I could log into the uni WiFi for free as im a student with them and had complete fast internet for my whole stay.


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney - Glad everything is looking better & you got to go home. Tell that baby to stop scaring us! :)

Little J - Hehe! I'm the other way around - keep forgetting I'm this far on & I only really feel about 23 weeks based on my last pregnancy. I wonder which of us will give birth first? :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Jrow - Sorry you were hit so bad, I'm just glad you're ok :) Hope the clean up goes well & the place starts to resemble it's former self again. Understand it must be devastating :hugs:

Kaiecee - What total idiots!!! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Dh really annoys me. Like seriously he calls me to run errands. :dohh: he's very OCD and likes to get things crossed of his to do list. I understand that, but half the crap he wants me to do isn't worth risking continued contractions and potentially labor. :dohh: wish I had a shock collar for him so everytime I felt a pain I could give him a little bit of it. :rofl:

Anyways. Men are stupid. Rant over. :rofl:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

snowangel187 said:


> Anyways. Men are stupid. Rant over. :rofl:


Exactly. Today I went to the nutritionist and then to the nurse to get consultation on GD. A few minutes before the nutritionist appointment, DH says he is mad that I keep saying "we" need to eat differently now. He said he will not be changing how he eats and that this is what I need to do for my body. He caught me off guard and I felt so unsupported that I started bawling _right _when I was called to go back. It was horrible. After the appointment we talked about this subject more and now I better understand what he was trying to say. But it came out wrong and I felt horrible.


----------



## mellywelly

BabyHopeful2 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Anyways. Men are stupid. Rant over. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Exactly. Today I went to the nutritionist and then to the nurse to get consultation on GD. A few minutes before the nutritionist appointment, DH says he is mad that I keep saying "we" need to eat differently now. He said he will not be changing how he eats and that this is what I need to do for my body. He caught me off guard and I felt so unsupported that I started bawling _right _when I was called to go back. It was horrible. After the appointment we talked about this subject more and now I better understand what he was trying to say. But it came out wrong and I felt horrible.Click to expand...

Maybe if he cooked all his own food he might see thing a little different?


----------



## BlossomJ

snowangel187 said:


> Dh really annoys me. Like seriously he calls me to run errands. :dohh: he's very OCD and likes to get things crossed of his to do list. I understand that, but half the crap he wants me to do isn't worth risking continued contractions and potentially labor. :dohh: wish I had a shock collar for him so everytime I felt a pain I could give him a little bit of it. :rofl:
> 
> Anyways. Men are stupid. Rant over. :rofl:

Get him told!... and get your own back over the next few weeks & when the baby arrives! :rofl:


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> Dh really annoys me. Like seriously he calls me to run errands. :dohh: he's very OCD and likes to get things crossed of his to do list. I understand that, but half the crap he wants me to do isn't worth risking continued contractions and potentially labor. :dohh: wish I had a shock collar for him so everytime I felt a pain I could give him a little bit of it. :rofl:
> 
> Anyways. Men are stupid. Rant over. :rofl:

Tell him to do it on his lunch break or online. It is infuriating. I make a trip into town every two weeks to get groceries and other bits and pieces I need for the house or the baby.. trying to get all organised, so I usually end up with a list of things I need to do or pick up. Somehow while I'm there today he has me picking him up his new cellphone, looking to find the shoes he likes in black and filling his prescription. My to list while I'm there now is now a mile long.


----------



## Betheney

Men just dont understand errand. Hubby is constantly asking "well what did you even do today" and it's like I dropped an assignment off at uni, stopped at the dentist for the cert I forgot to get, booked my scan, went to my fetal monitoring appt, stopped by the shops to get my eyebrows waxed and picked up bread and milk while I was there. Then I went to the big shopping centre because I have to start organising our daughter's second birthday and I need a lot of different cake supplies.

Oh and did I mention I did it all 7months pregnant with a toddler on the hip? 

So fuck you if yoyo get home from work and while your daughter is having a nap your wife is passed out on the lounge.

Hubby has never run errands and he completely doesn't understand the urgency of them and how many there really is. I'm out nearly everyday.

He also insisted on reorganising the lounge room the other day and I kept telling him that squatting and bending and all the work is really too much for me. He didn't listen to me and it took a full 2 days of recovering on my hips and muscles. DICK!


----------



## els1022

I am now officially on bedrest til this little girl decides to make her appearance. My OB wants to be very cautious given my history...I want baby to stay put for at least another 5 weeks. It's just going to be a bit of struggle financially. At least DH is wonderful and my kids are older so I'll be able to adhere to dr's orders.


----------



## JCh

Luckily it was simple enough to make in 20 mins.

Not sure if anyone else dressed up at all....
 



Attached Files:







Halloween.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh els sorry to hear but we need that baby to bake a little more!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Els - Glad you're well looked after :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soooo last night i felt like i was getting full blown contractions...every 5 minutes..everytime i got the sensation i felt i needed to go #2 and nothing came..,this continued for two hrs...finally i had movement ( to say the least) and i was backed up then alllllllll grossness broke loose but after going #2 a few more times the feeling of the contractions stopped and i got some sleep...

So i woke up and just felt exhausted, sick, tightenings and heavy pressure...i got sick, tried to eat, got sick again, then tried to go to the store and got sick again and continued to get the tightenings..

Long story short the obs office wanted me to go in! So i did the non stress test and ultrasound and baby girl was fine but because im dehydrated from the nausea and vomiting i was getting braxton hicks....its been a long day i need some sleep!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They think i have a tummy bug...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> They think i have a tummy bug...

Hope you have a good rest and feel better soon! :hugs: I'm glad it wasn't anything worse. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

els - definitely take it easy and I hope you can bake that baby for as long as possible! 

Nikki I hope you feel better soon. Try and rest all you can! 

Yea men really don't understand at all!! :dohh:

Took DD trick or treating tonight. We were out for 2 hours and I am SO exhausted!!! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh that drives me crazy when dh comes home and asks "what'd u even do today?" or says "it's not like you're doing anything!". Umm hello do you need to google the meaning of bedrest??!? What do you not understand? :growlmad:

I painted my belly today and dd wanted hers painted too. :rofl: I'll post pictures tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Next time a DH says 'what did u do today?' Say 'I worked on the irises and brain tissue.' They just don't seem to get that sitting around doesn't mean doing nothing, I'm not napping in the days from boredom, I'm actually exhausted from making a person and getting up 10 times a night to pee.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its so exhausting all these hubbies and oh's need to suck it!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hahaha. Hubbies! Mine complains about the peeing at night. He says I wake him up sometimes when I have to go. I wonder if he would rather I peed on the bed, now that would be a rude awakening...hahahaha.


----------



## DittyByrd

I feel like our group is starting to fall apart! Everyone is sick, on bedrest, getting diagnosed with GD.... Must mean we're getting near the end!

My DH is great. He encourages me to take it easy and scolds me when he thinks I am doing too much. I think I am having happy hormone surges because I am super mushy over him now (unlike the first tri...hehehehe).

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## snowangel187

AJThomas said:


> Next time a DH says 'what did u do today?' Say 'I worked on the irises and brain tissue.' They just don't seem to get that sitting around doesn't mean doing nothing, I'm not napping in the days from boredom, I'm actually exhausted from making a person and getting up 10 times a night to pee.

Exactly!! Just because it's night/bed time doesn't mean we are able to sleep!! I toss and turn half the night, then pee a gazillion times, then refill my water. Then lay there and thinking of all the things I need to still do. Then just as I doze off the alarm goes off. :dohh: then I have a grumpy dd and dh to deal with all day. :growlmad:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Being a mommy is hard work for sure!


----------



## AJThomas

At the end of the day we love our DHs to bits, I just think we're at the stage where we're over the peeing, nausea, discomfort, leg cramps etc. And just generally miserable. This too shall pass.


----------



## darkstar

I just spent 5 hours walking around with my Mother shopping and buying groceries and running errands. Got heaps more stuff for the baby.. think I'm almost done now and just need to start thinking about stuff for the hospital bag etc. Oh boy am I am sore though, my feet feel like they're going to drop off and I started having a few braxton hicks.now I have an hours rest before we drive back into town for our first antenatal class. It will interesting.. I haven't been to an antenatal class for 16 years 0.0


----------



## Lillian33

Hey girls! Have fun at antenatal class darkstar! We start next week!

Betheney, such good news, glad today's testing went well! Rest up though :)

Nikki I'm so sorry you've been so sick :( that sucks.

Els, rest up & keep baking that LO!

Brieri, so glad the first part of your move went well.
 
Got a beautiful gift in the mail today for my 30th, a gorgeous Mimco nappy bag, another thing off the list!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Betheney

It's a new day here and it went crap. lol

So I left hospital last night

Had another routine check up this morning, doctor asked if i've felt much movement, i said "no not really but i've only been awake an hour and i have been really busy trying to get here so could quite easily have just not noticed" and she's like "oh no no no, i'll send you to hospital for monitoring" so i spent all day in fucking hospital!!!!

i got home about 5pm.... so my whole day was gone and i was pretty upset as i haven't had a full day with Eva since Monday and i really wanted to go out for lunch and just spoil her at a play centre because she's in daycare tomorrow as i have more fetal monitoring at the hospital.

So i'm a little sad at the moment :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - sorry to hear that you had to go back for more monitoring, hope baby is ok?

Sorry to still be AWOL, I just can't seem to find the time to get online at the moment, work is less busy but I now have my 12 yr old sister here for half term, which is lovely don't get me wrong but I just want to curl up and hibernate! He doesn't live near me so is lovely to see her. I start my ante natal appointments next week and have another growth scan next Friday so a busy week all in all baby wise. I now have like two appointments a week so the next few weeks are going to fly by I know it.

Strange question but does any body else still feel really like not ready/not pregnant? On the one hand I know we are ready I.e if he arrived early we'd be ok, but then on the other hand I sometimes don't feel pregnant and then he kicks and I'm like oh hello you :) just weird. Maybe it's just me x


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Get well :hugs:

Betheny - Hope you get to spend some quality time with DD soon. You've had a pretty rotten week & deserve a nice day doing what you want! :)

Sonia - I'm a bit the same as regards not feeling ready or even pregnant some days. I'm sure you feel it more so as you're so busy! I think it's just that we have other things on our mind & the baby isn't our main focus. I think that's the difference for me compared to last time around with DS anyway.

I'm hoping that towards the very end it'll become more of a reality & that she doesn't turn up before then! But I guess when the more regular appointments kick in it will also be brought to the front of our minds.

For me I'm starting to get a little worried that I won't bond with the new baby as well as with DS as I feel so differently this time. It sounds really awful, but I can't imagine loving it as much. Is that weird or something other second time mums worry about too?


----------



## duckytwins

I can't really answer on the topic of second baby since our first and second came at the same time. I can only imagine as soon as you see baby, you can't help but give it as much love as you can!! Then everything falls into place. 

Lillian, is it your birthday??? Happy birthday!! 


Betheney, I'm sorry you are so angry about being in the hospital, but in the end, it's better to be safe than sorry, I suppose. Do what you can to help this LO along and it will all work itself out. :hugs:


AFM, it's 515am and I woke up about an hour ago with terrible hip pain and heartburn. Instead of trying to fight it and lay here, upset that I can't fall back asleep, I decided to prop myself up and see if I could tire myself out. The boys went trick or treating for Halloween and had a blast! Alex went as Harry Potter (I've always thought he looks like a blond Harry) and Jonathan was Superman. I stayed to give out candy and DH took them out. 


My shower is scheduled for this Sunday and I'm pretty excited. I'm not one for being the center of attention (in fact, at our wedding, during our first dance, I told DH everyone was looking at me and I didn't like it... Ummm, they were SUPPOSED to be!!! Lol). But I am looking forward to seeing friends and family! 


I also have a prett bad sore throat and woke up stuffy. I hope I'm not getting sick :(


I guess I'll try to get back to sleep for a little while. Sorry for the novel. :blush:


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope you manage to get back to sleep Ducky. Glad your boys had a great time :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Sonia - When will DH hear back about the assessment?


----------



## CharlieO

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Soooo last night i felt like i was getting full blown contractions...every 5 minutes..everytime i got the sensation i felt i needed to go #2 and nothing came..,this continued for two hrs...finally i had movement ( to say the least) and i was backed up then alllllllll grossness broke loose but after going #2 a few more times the feeling of the contractions stopped and i got some sleep...
> 
> So i woke up and just felt exhausted, sick, tightenings and heavy pressure...i got sick, tried to eat, got sick again, then tried to go to the store and got sick again and continued to get the tightenings..
> 
> Long story short the obs office wanted me to go in! So i did the non stress test and ultrasound and baby girl was fine but because im dehydrated from the nausea and vomiting i was getting braxton hicks....its been a long day i need some sleep!

I think we had the same night, only my midwife said it just sounded like a bug and said i didn't need to go in. And whilst i feel tired and thirsty today, I feel much better and bump isn't hardening every 5 mins. I hope you feel better today, and get the rest you need. It was not a fun experience. x x x


----------



## Betheney

those all night braxton hicks do suck.

When i was in hospital it was like 9 hours of braxton hicks from every 4 to every 8 minutes. Had them all last night too. More every 10 minutes tho.

Apparently i just get lots of braxton hicks. As soon as i eat breakfast in the morning they stop.

The heart burn or indigestion or chest pain or whatever it is, is HORRIFIC!!!


----------



## Little J

Blossom- Im curious to see which one of us pops first too! I CANT WAIT to meet my little guy :hugs:

East Coast ladies- glad everyone is safe, and hope your loved ones are safe as well as long as houses etc.


----------



## snowangel187

Little J said:


> Blossom- Im curious to see which one of us pops first too! I CANT WAIT to meet my little guy :hugs:
> 
> East Coast ladies- glad everyone is safe, and hope your loved ones are safe as well as long as houses etc.

Hard telling who will have their baby first with all this contraction drama going on. :haha:

DD has been extremely mouthy lately which just stresses me out beyond anything. So today I kept her home from school (she's 4) took her tv an toys away making her practice writing her letters and cleaning her room and have told her that not everybody gets things handed to them and today she's going to learn that, if she wants to eat she'll earn it. :rofl: I honestly don't think I was this sassy as a teenager it's so irritating. I'm hoping maybe she'll have a little bit of an attitude adjustment before baby comes. :dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

I had a rude awakening last night, too. Fell asleep for not more than 10 minutes and woke up with reflux of dinner that was actually choking me, like I inhaled water. I started coughing a lot, which then lead to me vomiting up everything from earlier in the evening. Fun times!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, it seems we all had a rough night last night!!! I was awake most of the night, tossing and turning, running to the bathroom to go #2 and dealing with what seemed almost constant BH! I am so exhausted this morning, stupid headache and a ton of work to do around here today when all I wanna do is :sleep: Sorry for the complaining... Oh and I just realized I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I, for the first time in a long time, didn't wake up to pee last night. How I managed, I don't know, but I guess I was more tired than other nights since I deep cleaned yesterday. But man oh man when hubby got up for work I felt like I was going to burst!!! I got up saying: "Uh, Uh... Uh..." just as hubby decided to stand in front of me to hold me and kiss me good morning. I ran him over like I was in a football game hahaha and just managed to mumble: "Peeeeee, sorry!!!! " It was awful, I really thought I wasn't going to make it.


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, my GTT came back normal. First blood test result was 4.5 and second was 7.7 which I have been told is within the normal range. Am so relieved. 

Sorry to hear so many of you are having a hard time. I dont know if I have had any BH yet. If I am rushing about I sometimes get a pain in the middle of my belly, but its similar to when the baby is in an awkward position, but that's it. The lack if energy is what affecting me. I was trying to explain to dh that this isn't normal tiredness, but I don't think he gets it.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, and hubby took our Christmas tree out of our storage room! :D ! He said I could start decorating in november... so, haha. I'm so ready! But I think I'll have to wait 'til after this weekend's travel for baby shower, but i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Usually when I get really irritated or angry I clean. I was pretty irritated this morning and have probably gone overboard as I've finished the following in the last 3 hours. Swept the whole house, mopped all floors, vacuumed rugs, put clean dishes away, cleaned out refrigerator, took out trash, washed a load of laundry, folded a 2nd load, ironed all of dh's dress shirts and managed to iron my knee in the process. :dohh: still a little pissed and ironing my leg didn't help that any, but am sitting and icing my knee at the moment trying to catch my breath. I know cleaning like a crazy woman doesn't help my situation other then the house is almost caught up, BUT neither does sitting and being angry. I really want to do more, but am trying to talk myself into being "satisfied" and allowing my body to rest. Pretty sure I'll at least load the dirty dishes in the dishwasher once the floors dry. 

Dh always enjoys when I'm super pissed, because I spring clean. So maybe he will at least order take out when he gets home and sees all I've done and wasn't suppose to do. :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

I clean too when I'm angry! :haha: 

31 weeks today!!! 9 weeks to go!!! :happydance::happydance:

I am fighting with BH today. UGH UGH UGH! I really need to mop. My kitchen floor is making me insane but I just can't bring myself to get it done with these BH going on. If DH knew I was having them he wouldn't let me do anything but sit and drink water. Except I have to go and get something to make for dinner and I have to drop him off something for dinner at work. :dohh: This is just not my day! 

LaMere I was tossing and turning all night too! I know how you feel. :hugs: These last few nights it seems like that is all I do. 

I don't know about you ladies but I've hit that "yep I'm done" stage. Come on 9 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wooohooo got my secret santa! Cant wait! :) !!! Are we buying for baby or mommy? or doesnt it matter? I think we had a post on this already but I am way too lazy to go back through them all lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> I clean too when I'm angry! :haha:
> 
> 31 weeks today!!! 9 weeks to go!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am fighting with BH today. UGH UGH UGH! I really need to mop. My kitchen floor is making me insane but I just can't bring myself to get it done with these BH going on. If DH knew I was having them he wouldn't let me do anything but sit and drink water. Except I have to go and get something to make for dinner and I have to drop him off something for dinner at work. :dohh: This is just not my day!
> 
> LaMere I was tossing and turning all night too! I know how you feel. :hugs: These last few nights it seems like that is all I do.
> 
> I don't know about you ladies but I've hit that "yep I'm done" stage. Come on 9 weeks.


I have reached my "yupp in done stage" two nights ago lol when I was having my stomach problems lol.. but today its not so bad so I take it back lol.


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, I must be the only one that slept last night, lol. I only got up twice to pee (some kind of record I'm sure!) And I wasn't coughing half the night so I actually got some sleep. I still feel exhausted and my eyes are burning like I haven't slept in weeks but I think that's just regular third tri exhaustion, if a day passes and I don't nap I feel like I'm going to pass out, get dizzy and all kinds of things.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Wooohooo got my secret santa! Cant wait! :) !!! Are we buying for baby or mommy? or doesnt it matter? I think we had a post on this already but I am way too lazy to go back through them all lol

La_Mere is going to post the instructions again a little later on. :D But its for whom you wish to buy it for. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I am currently sitting in my Dr lab getting my 3 hour glucose test done :( Why is it that I can have three pregnancies with no issue, then BAM...Grrrr this is so boring and I am so hungry


----------



## sassy_mom

I despise BH. That is all! :dohh::dohh::nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sassy_mom

mommyof2peas said:


> I am currently sitting in my Dr lab getting my 3 hour glucose test done :( Why is it that I can have three pregnancies with no issue, then BAM...Grrrr this is so boring and I am so hungry

Good luck! I hope you get good results!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

if she doesnt stop stomping on my cervix im going to do a handstand to turn her! OWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## La Mere

:xmas6: :xmas6:1. Must be willing and able to send cards
2. All cards must have some kind of delivery conformation, abroad should be sent by air mail to ensure faster delivery.
3. All cards must be sent out by Dec. 5th
4. This will be a secret card swap, so you will not know who you will receiving your card from until you get it or until Dec. 26th. Whichever comes first.
5. Send your real name and address to La Mere, DeeDee or Sonia via PM or email.
[email protected] (La Mere)
[email protected] (DeeDee)
6. This is completely OPTIONAL, but you may if you wish include a small gift (small enough to fit in the envelope) with your card.

These are just for the forum. 
Must have at least 150 posts in the January Jellybeans thread from the start of the thread to September.
Must be a forum member for at least 3+ months.

:xmas6: :xmas6:


----------



## darkstar

I've slept so well most of this pregnancy. I've probably only woken to pee 3 times so far during the whole pregnancy so I usually sleep like a log but the last two nights I've barely slept. I'm hoping this isn't going to last. Last night it seemed like every time I'd get to sleep I'd be awake again half an hour later. At 2am he was kicking both sides of my belly so hard and then it felt at one stage like he was trying to turn himself around and I got some really hard pushes up in my rib area like he was using his feet to try and spin or something.


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> if she doesnt stop stomping on my cervix im going to do a handstand to turn her! OWWWWWWWWWWWWW

She's probably head butting it. :haha: I was trying to walk around with dd at the fall festival yesterday and kept getting hit and it would stop me in my track. It's such an odd feeling. :thumbup:


----------



## brieri1

My husband's alarm went off this morning, and it woke her up, and she quickly maneuvered her feet right back to ribs and started kicking. And then punished me for the next several hours. I'm so glad we're getting close to the end!


----------



## snowangel187

Oh carpal tunnel how I've missed thee. :dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> Usually when I get really irritated or angry I clean. I was pretty irritated this morning and have probably gone overboard as I've finished the following in the last 3 hours. Swept the whole house, mopped all floors, vacuumed rugs, put clean dishes away, cleaned out refrigerator, took out trash, washed a load of laundry, folded a 2nd load, ironed all of dh's dress shirts and managed to iron my knee in the process. :dohh: still a little pissed and ironing my leg didn't help that any, but am sitting and icing my knee at the moment trying to catch my breath. I know cleaning like a crazy woman doesn't help my situation other then the house is almost caught up, BUT neither does sitting and being angry. I really want to do more, but am trying to talk myself into being "satisfied" and allowing my body to rest. Pretty sure I'll at least load the dirty dishes in the dishwasher once the floors dry.
> 
> Dh always enjoys when I'm super pissed, because I spring clean. So maybe he will at least order take out when he gets home and sees all I've done and wasn't suppose to do. :blush:

The kitchen is never cleaner than after DH and I fight! :)


----------



## Betheney

since all my hospital visits i've become rather frantic about kick counts. I just don't get those big non stop stomping and dancing sessions i used to.

But from 6:30am to 7am this morning i had a nice series of movements.

<3


----------



## Betheney

All january jellybeans are now in third trimester!!!!! WWWWOOOOHHHH!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I got my shopping done ... but now I feel semi sick to my stomach because of the BH. I believe it is time for sitting and doing nothing. 

On a happy note .. I rented the new Madagascar for DD and I to enjoy and then I also rented Magic Mike! :haha::haha: Can't wait!


----------



## mellywelly

What does a bh feel like? Do you get pain? I have the occasional ' tightening' where bump goes hard but I can't actually feel it unless I've got my hand on the bump


----------



## La Mere

Melly, for me at least... Sometimes it is painful, sometimes just gets tight but I can still feel it getting tight. They kept me up, tossing and turning most of the night.. Usually because I ate too much at dinner and didn't drink enough throughout the day.


----------



## mellywelly

Got my secret Santa, got to get my thinking cap on now, something small enough to fit in an envelope.......


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks la mere, guess I'm going to be a late one to have them. Can't remember having them with ds either?


----------



## AJThomas

Wouldn't it be better to set a price limit than to limit the gift to fitting in the card envelope? That's going to be a serious challenge for me.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> Wouldn't it be better to set a price limit than to limit the gift to fitting in the card envelope? That's going to be a serious challenge for me.

We thought about it, but we figured it should be up to each one. It's hard enough with a baby on the budget to have to deal with a price limit for a secret santa.


----------



## La Mere

I remember having them with DD and they never really got painful and most of the time I had to feel my belly and at first wondered what the heck was going on :haha: I think they are different for everyone.


----------



## ARuppe716

Melly- no one specified how big the envelope has to be!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Yay, just found out who I'm sending to as well :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

DeedeeBeester said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to set a price limit than to limit the gift to fitting in the card envelope? That's going to be a serious challenge for me.
> 
> We thought about it, but we figured it should be up to each one. It's hard enough with a baby on the budget to have to deal with a price limit for a secret santa.Click to expand...

But you can be well under the price limit, just means don't spend over this amount. Anyway we'll work something out :winkwink:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to set a price limit than to limit the gift to fitting in the card envelope? That's going to be a serious challenge for me.
> 
> We thought about it, but we figured it should be up to each one. It's hard enough with a baby on the budget to have to deal with a price limit for a secret santa.Click to expand...
> 
> But you can be well under the price limit, just means don't spend over this amount. Anyway we'll work something out :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah, the whole idea started as a card, detail orientated, caring exchange. Just with the added that if you wished to send something else you could. Hope y'all have fun while doing it! I'm super excited! :flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

How many of us have our showers this weekend? I am so excited. I am getting my hair done in a casual up-do and I bought a pair of boots today. EEEEE!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> How many of us have our showers this weekend? I am so excited. I am getting my hair done in a casual up-do and I bought a pair of boots today. EEEEE!!!!

Me me me!! I just hope my feet don't get humongous and still fit in my flats! :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

I went shopping today and bought a Halloween Costume (12mo) for the bean! It was originally $32.99 and I got it for $4.89!!! I also got a few Halloween shirts and onesies for next year! Love it! I am sure we'll have more than one outfit, especially if it's a girl!

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13025080&cagpspn=pla&pla=plab


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> How many of us have our showers this weekend? I am so excited. I am getting my hair done in a casual up-do and I bought a pair of boots today. EEEEE!!!!
> 
> Me me me!! I just hope my feet don't get humongous and still fit in my flats! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. That's why I am getting my hair done and bought new boots! I want to feel pretty! But honestly, I think everyone just looks at the belly anyway.


----------



## snowangel187

I need to get my hair cut so bad! :haha: it's been forever I was too sick early pregnancy, now bed rest :dohh: think I'll be going out to do it soon cause I know it'll be forever before I can go do it after baby. 

Had dh stop and pick up a brace for my hand/wrist I can't find my other one and it's obvious this carpal tunnel doesn't want to let up. 

Anyway randomness thoughts over. For now. :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm so proud of myself, I managed to get off my butt and do some exercise just now, I hope I can stick to it for the next 9 weeks but we'll see.


----------



## snowangel187

Btw my computer didn't allow me to upload pics today. Maybe tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh halloween offers. We just went to Wallgreens and I got a big bag of hersheys coockies n creme, the snack size for 1.40. My favorite! As soon as we came back home hubby handed me one and put the rest on the highest shelf in the kitchen, where I can't reach u.u but at least they were a good deal LOL I guess I have to ask for them when I want one grr...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im going shopping for my shower outfit tomorrow lol...so excited!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am also getting my hair did :)


----------



## Lillian33

Oh ladies, have fun at your showers this weekend, so excited for all of you :thumbup:

Betheney im so sorry you had to spend another day in hospital, I really hope you get your Eva time this weekend :hugs:

Ducky, thank you, it was my birthday a couple of weeks ago now but my friends back home in Oz sent me the nappy bag which I just got yesterday :)

Sassy and Snow, do take it a little easy, especially since you both suffer from lots of BH's :flower:

Thanks so much La Mere and Deedee for the secret santa messages, so exciting!!

My boy is draining all my energy today, just went for a walk on my lunch break to try and put him to sleep :haha:

xxx


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> What does a bh feel like? Do you get pain? I have the occasional ' tightening' where bump goes hard but I can't actually feel it unless I've got my hand on the bump

Mine take my breath away but not because of the pain. Its as if when the BH starts brewing they're crushing my lungs. Quite frequently I feel really really short/shallow of breath and then I notice my stomachs going rock hard. My BH when quite strong also put a pressure feeling in my bum if the baby is down low. They kind of push baby into where ever baby is. Sometimes baby is sitting in my back and when I get the BH and my tummy goes hard I get pain shooting into my back. Also if I'm lying flat on my back. The uterus clings to where the baby is. So my tummy can be crazy lopsided. BH when I'm flat on my back usually create a bit of pain


----------



## Kaiecee

Doing my hair tomorrow or the next day also I'm suppose to get a meeting to explain my gd but I'm a little worried since I haven't been able to stop eating Halloween candy


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Oh carpal tunnel how I've missed thee. :dohh:

Mine started yesterday afternoon. It was so random, It kinda starts like sting, like a bug bit me and then just goes all over my wrist and part of my arm. I hope it only takes a couple of days to get rid of it like it did last time. It's not as bad but it's there...


----------



## Soniamillie01

BlossomJ said:


> Sonia - When will DH hear back about the assessment?

Hi blossom. Sorry about the heart burn and hip pain.
Thanks for asking re DH - the guy who done the driving assessment said it went well and would give the manager a nudge to get back him by the weekend. He called them yesterday and the HR lady said she would give him a nudge too so to me it sounds as though he's not good at getting back to people and is busy. DH has ruled it out now saying he failed the assessment, I just think the guys busy (well hoping too). He'd be disappointed if he doesn't get it and is starting to get really down about it. X


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Sonia - When will DH hear back about the assessment?
> 
> Hi blossom. Sorry about the heart burn and hip pain.
> Thanks for asking re DH - the guy who done the driving assessment said it went well and would give the manager a nudge to get back him by the weekend. He called them yesterday and the HR lady said she would give him a nudge too so to me it sounds as though he's not good at getting back to people and is busy. DH has ruled it out now saying he failed the assessment, I just think the guys busy (well hoping too). He'd be disappointed if he doesn't get it and is starting to get really down about it. XClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for your DH Sonia, hope he gets his good news soon & cheers up :) xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is well. Thanks for the secret Santa info, can't wait - and thanks for organising it ladies.

Well my sister is here for a few days and is wearing me out! Yesterday we swam, we shopped then we went to a park with a zoo and we must have walked ten miles as we walked there and back plus around it, last night I was shattered to say the least! Baby wasn't too appreciative of it either :( and today we're off to the natural history museum in London, I must remember that I am nearly 8 months pregnant!

On that note a friend of mine txt me last night to say oh my god you're having a baby next month! If he is early of course, but that is crazy! Crazy in a good way!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Lillian x


----------



## Lauren021406

hi ladies...just checking in..still without power there sayin we wont get it back until WEdnesday :-( hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## snowangel187

I've decided since they were threatening to keep me at my last nst I am voting before I go next week that way I don't have to deal with social services to check myself out and go :rofl: maybe baby will feel like cooperating tho and not give me anymore drama. :shrug:


----------



## Little J

I have a shower on sunday! Its Hubby's family side, im super excited!

I hate how i cant sleep well at all... i guess its been like this for months now, but goodness..... when i finally get into a deep sleep, BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP time to get up for work! 

I cant believe its NOVEMBER!!!!! January is just around the corner!!


----------



## jrowenj

Day 5 without power. Power company saod it could be out til nov 11th. : (


----------



## duckytwins

My shower is on Sunday! I woke up with a cold this morning, so I'm hoping it passes in the next two days. I don't feel pretty enough to buy a new outfit for it, so I'm just going to try to squeeze into something I already have. 

I had to buy the dress for my cousin's wedding yesterday - I'm her Matron of Honor. I hated buying such a big size and it bummed me out. I won't be pg during her wedding, but I also don't know what size I'll be, so I had to buy bigger so it can be taken in if it needs to. 

Anyone else a new week today?! 31 weeks :shock:


----------



## BlossomJ

Sonia - Really hope he gets it! I don't think you he can read anything into the fact that they haven't got back to him - I once got a job when they were over two weeks late deciding & notifying people. Hope he's ok :hugs:

I'm not looking forward to getting back into my profession after this baby. I took a break after DS but do want to go back at some point. It's a very tough job market at the moment & I can see how people get down about job hunting :(

Jaime - That's no fun :hugs: Hope they're just setting your expectations low & actually manage to get it back on quicker!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi ladies!! So I've had 4 nights in a dark cold house and am now getting a cold :( if we still don't have power tonight I'm going to sleep at my parents house- they just got theirs last night. Any suggestions for what to take or do to relieve a sore throat and congestion? I've managed to not get sick at all up until this point and am dreading feeling miserable!


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Hi ladies!! So I've had 4 nights in a dark cold house and am now getting a cold :( if we still don't have power tonight I'm going to sleep at my parents house- they just got theirs last night. Any suggestions for what to take or do to relieve a sore throat and congestion? I've managed to not get sick at all up until this point and am dreading feeling miserable!

Warm water/tea with honey.


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J & Ducky - Hope you both have a fab time! I'm sure you'll look great Ducky :D

ARuppe - steam will help with the congestion, so maybe sit over a bowl/sink of very hot water with a towel over your head? and hot lemon & honey to drink? I'm not sure about what medication is safe I'm afraid :hugs: Get well! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Oh carpal tunnel how I've missed thee. :dohh:
> 
> Mine started yesterday afternoon. It was so random, It kinda starts like sting, like a bug bit me and then just goes all over my wrist and part of my arm. I hope it only takes a couple of days to get rid of it like it did last time. It's not as bad but it's there...Click to expand...

I actually had it before getting pregnant with dd and it flared really bad while I was prego with her. And this pregnancy I've had tingling and numbness in one of my arms/hands which I just realized was carpal tunnel and yesterday my left hand was so bad I could barely move it. I couldn't find my wrist brace so sent dh for another. My hands are swelled too, I'll probably pack away my rings as I don't want my grams ring cut off I can barely get them off now. I'm also having pain and swelling in my feet. :dohh: I guess I was spoiled having "only" gd with dd because this pregnancy hasn't been as lovely as my last. Ready.for.delivery.


----------



## DittyByrd

Lauren021406 said:


> hi ladies...just checking in..still without power there sayin we wont get it back until WEdnesday :-( hope everyone is doing well!

Ick. Can you go someplace to get a shower and a hot meal?


----------



## DittyByrd

So the showers this weekend: 
DittyByrd, DeeDee, Little J, and Ducky? Anyone else? HOW EXCITING!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

*Here's the list of Pregnancy Safe OTC meds for colds that my OBs office gave me:*
Benadryl, Chlor-trimeton, Dextromethorphan, Dimetapp, Guaifenesin, Robittussin, Nasal Saline Drops, Cough Drops, Tylenol

*Sometimes an anti-histamine can help with congestion:*
Alavert, Allegra, Claritin, Chlor-trimeton, Tavist, Triaminic, Zyrtec

Maybe one of those can help? I agree hot tea with honey really helps with a sore throat. Stay hydrated and take it easy.


----------



## AJThomas

I got some good news last night, my eldest brother will be home for the Christmas holidays (he lives in the Turks and Caicos islands) and he'll be here until Jan 6, so hopefully baby isn't overdue and he can get to meet his uncle before he goes back. If not he won't get to meet him until maybe Easter or July.

Some not so good news is that hubby now has my cold, but at least he's not pregnant so he can take medication for it and he doesn't have the added pregnancy discomforts to deal with.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Ditty... I get so nervous taking anything since they all have different strengths and dosages. And I think I read somewhere that only certain types of cough drops are ok? I took two regular strength Tylenol and have my tea and feel a little better at least. I think part of the problem is just grumpiness at our power situation!! I've been ok until now but this morning I just woke up so sick of this!! I just want to cook something in my own house, turn the heat on for my poor cat, and not have to use the restroom with a dim flashlight!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been really sick these last past weeks getting tired of it now

Have fun all u ladies with ur baby showers can't wait to see ur pics 

I'm still waiting on the nurse to call me to book me for my flu shot since dr. Wanted me to get one and dh should too but hates needles we will she what happens with that one lol! 

And the nurse for my diabetes was suppose to call me this week for all the info I will need they said if after the diet they give me if its still too highy sugar then they will put me on insuline I hope it doesn't come to that :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I hope you girls get your power back, my sister is in the same state, but with a little baby who is 2 months. Praying every day for your electricity to go back.

I feel like I have a million things to do before I leave for Houston for baby shower. We leave today around 6pm. 4 hours drive just to get there, but I'm excited it's with hubby and not MIL. He makes it much more fun. 

I've also felt a difference in some of Matthew's movements. He still kicks a bunch, but some of the things I've been feeling are movements, rolls and positioning. Today early in the morning I had a proper bump on the right side of tummy, don't know if it was his head, his hand, butt or what; but it was beyond bizarre, yet cool, to see and feel a part of his body with my tummy and hands.


----------



## Lilahbear

AJThomas said:


> I got some good news last night, my eldest brother will be home for the Christmas holidays (he lives in the Turks and Caicos islands) and he'll be here until Jan 6, so hopefully baby isn't overdue and he can get to meet his uncle before he goes back. If not he won't get to meet him until maybe Easter or July.
> 
> Some not so good news is that hubby now has my cold, but at least he's not pregnant so he can take medication for it and he doesn't have the added pregnancy discomforts to deal with.

That's so nice that your brother will be there to meet the baby. One of my brothers lives in Australia and I don't know when we will next see him. He didn't get to meet our other brothers baby till she was nearly one year old and that was sad.


----------



## Little J

ladies without power..... what are you doing with your freezer and refrigerator items!? what a headache!! I get all outta shape when the power goes out for an hour, i cant imagine days!:nope:


----------



## ARuppe716

We cleaned out the freezer yesterday... Everything in the fridge will have to go too! It's such a pain but I guess it's a good opportunity to clean it all out thoroughly! I can't imagine what people with babies are doing. We have people in our condo complex who are elderly or who have small children!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Need to put my feet up for a minute before making dinner! It's been a busy day & I now have annoying BH.

I went with DS to a Country Park for a walk this morning, got back, made lunch, played, did two loads of laundry, cleaned the bathroom, cleaned the kitchen then bagged up a load of clothes that I won't fit into for a while.... Just when I was about to collapse into the sofa, I find DS has removed his nappy & wee'd all over the sofa! So I then had to change him, strip all the cushions, chuck the covers in the washer & disinfect the what wasn't washable!

DH is working late tonight & I'm so tempted just to give DS fish fingers & beans & order takeaway for me! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> We cleaned out the freezer yesterday... Everything in the fridge will have to go too! It's such a pain but I guess it's a good opportunity to clean it all out thoroughly! I can't imagine what people with babies are doing. We have people in our condo complex who are elderly or who have small children!!

My sister had a gas stove. She is thanking for it right now! She heats water in it for showers, mostly for baby Sofia. She has been only breastfeeding, thank God, which makes it a lot easier! She is mainly complaining about being cold.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Need to put my feet up for a minute before making dinner! It's been a busy day & I now have annoying BH.
> 
> I went with DS to a Country Park for a walk this morning, got back, made lunch, played, did two loads of laundry, cleaned the bathroom, cleaned the kitchen then bagged up a load of clothes that I won't fit into for a while.... Just when I was about to collapse into the sofa, I find DS has removed his nappy & wee'd all over the sofa! So I then had to change him, strip all the cushions, chuck the covers in the washer & disinfect the what wasn't washable!
> 
> DH is working late tonight & I'm so tempted just to give DS fish fingers & beans & order takeaway for me! :)

Oh, you deserve to not make dinner haha, you did enough! :flower:


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> My sister had a gas stove. She is thanking for it right now! She heats water in it for showers, mostly for baby Sofia. She has been only breastfeeding, thank God, which makes it a lot easier! She is mainly complaining about being cold.

That's when you hope you have a gas fireplace too!
Growing up we had power outage for 3 days and luckily we had a gas stove/ fireplace - but of course the fan doesn't work so you have to sit RIGHT next to it.....
Can't even imagine.... Maybe time to get out the camping stove?


----------



## mellywelly

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks Ditty... I get so nervous taking anything since they all have different strengths and dosages. And I think I read somewhere that only certain types of cough drops are ok? I took two regular strength Tylenol and have my tea and feel a little better at least. I think part of the problem is just grumpiness at our power situation!! I've been ok until now but this morning I just woke up so sick of this!! I just want to cook something in my own house, turn the heat on for my poor cat, and not have to use the restroom with a dim flashlight!!

Mr dr told me to use menthol crystals, not sure if you have them over the pond? You dissolve them in hot water and breathe thm in with a towel over your head. It's very strong stuff but works a treat!


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> I hope you girls get your power back, my sister is in the same state, but with a little baby who is 2 months. Praying every day for your electricity to go back.
> 
> I feel like I have a million things to do before I leave for Houston for baby shower. We leave today around 6pm. 4 hours drive just to get there, but I'm excited it's with hubby and not MIL. He makes it much more fun.
> 
> I've also felt a difference in some of Matthew's movements. He still kicks a bunch, but some of the things I've been feeling are movements, rolls and positioning. Today early in the morning I had a proper bump on the right side of tummy, don't know if it was his head, his hand, butt or what; but it was beyond bizarre, yet cool, to see and feel a part of his body with my tummy and hands.

I have a lop sided bump too. Baby is head down with his body on my right, and so his/her bum sticks out to the right of my bump. They were laughing at it today at work as it looked really wonky!:haha:


----------



## Lillian33

Lauren, Jrow & Aruppe, my thoughts are with you all & I really hope you guys get your power back soon, big hugs xx

DeeDee & Ducky, have fun at your showers how exciting!!!

Blossom, definitely give yourself a night off cooking, what a day!!

AJ that is such good news about your brother! I'm in a different country to all mine so who knows when they'll all meet their grandson/nephew!

Hope everyone is is feeling well!!!

xxxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks for all the love from all of you to the Jersey ladies!! It looks like I'm camping out at my parents house this weekend.

Just had my 30 week appt and everything looks good. She said his heartbeat sounded great and he is back to being head down after his shenanigans last appt of having flipped on me. Maybe now he won't head butt me in the ribs!!


----------



## AJThomas

I really feel it for you ladies that are without power, that happens a lot here in Jamaica but at least we don't need the heating and most people have gas stoves anyway so it just means we have to use lamps and no tv, phones, etc. Often it means we don't have water for a while too but i guess all that happens so often that it's not such a big deal when it happens in a hurricane :haha: People just know they have to store water if they don't have a tank. Praying you ladies get power back soon, i can just imagine how miserable the cold is!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby is coming home early and i still need to pack lol thankfuly its just the one night!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

omgggg so much to do with the shower this weekend, i am going insane!!!


----------



## AJThomas

this lil boy has me drooling at all kinda weird things: ice (cant get enough!) dishwashing soap, bath soap, shampoo, baking soda, bleach; thankfully i haven't had any urges to eat any but boy do they smell good! i just stand there taking it in and drooling :dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

Last year, when we had that freak snow storm in October, we lost power for a week. It was so cold, our fish froze :( We had to stay at my parents' house for the week. It was my parents, my sister, brother in law and their two kids, me, DH and our two kids. It was miserable! As soon as the power came back on, I high-tailed it home and turned every light on in the house!!! I know what you girls are going through and I hope it comes back on soon. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Jch
I added u on Pinterest :)


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> this lil boy has me drooling at all kinda weird things: ice (cant get enough!) dishwashing soap, bath soap, shampoo, baking soda, bleach; thankfully i haven't had any urges to eat any but boy do they smell good! i just stand there taking it in and drooling :dohh:

Craving ice is a sign on iron deficiency.


----------



## DittyByrd

Just asked DH to pick up Tums for me on his way home from work. He said, "I'm kind of disappointed it took you this long to have me stop and get you something." :) I think he will feel more included as the 3rd tri progresses because I don't feel like moving.


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my link for Pinterest 
https://pinterest.com/kaiecee
I have no friends and I feel like a loser lol so if u want u can add me :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is on my last nerve today I really think he can be so sensitive that I can't believe I have someone like him to this insensitive guy and I don't know where it comes from 
He says shit just to piss me off then takes it back but I don't forgive that easy I really don't need any extra stress I go Monday for my diabetes to see a dietician it will take about 2hours I doing everything I can without having to deal with him!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

Still no power... People are waiting for hours on line just to get gas! My shower is on Sunday were still doing it bc people are getting power back slowly


----------



## Lillian33

Oh good Lauren, im so pleased to hear you're still able to have your shower - hopefully it will take everyones minds off the misery of the last week or so :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is on my last nerve today I really think he can be so sensitive that I can't believe I have someone like him to this insensitive guy and I don't know where it comes from
> He says shit just to piss me off then takes it back but I don't forgive that easy I really don't need any extra stress I go Monday for my diabetes to see a dietician it will take about 2hours I doing everything I can without having to deal with him!!!!

Dare I ask how it's going with the dog?


----------



## AJThomas

Betheney said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> this lil boy has me drooling at all kinda weird things: ice (cant get enough!) dishwashing soap, bath soap, shampoo, baking soda, bleach; thankfully i haven't had any urges to eat any but boy do they smell good! i just stand there taking it in and drooling :dohh:
> 
> Craving ice is a sign on iron deficiency.Click to expand...

The last time my iron levels were checked, my midwife was pleased and surprised at how high it was, she says she rarely sees them so high these days, so unless they've plummeted since then. I dunno, i'll continue taking my supplements tho.


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Dh is on my last nerve today I really think he can be so sensitive that I can't believe I have someone like him to this insensitive guy and I don't know where it comes from
> He says shit just to piss me off then takes it back but I don't forgive that easy I really don't need any extra stress I go Monday for my diabetes to see a dietician it will take about 2hours I doing everything I can without having to deal with him!!!!
> 
> Dare I ask how it's going with the dog?Click to expand...

We have one gate his dad got us but its broken but were still gonna use it but it hasn't Been put up yet and were still looking around for a second hand one for the bedroom the other one will b for the living room I'm hoping to get the living room cleaned and once that happens no more dog in here in be placing baby stuff like the swing in the living room area but we still have our fights about that dog expecially since his mom throws out I might not take the dog anymore for 3 months like I promised :( I don't want to deal with the stress also this dog jumps all the time no matter what and if ill b having a c-section and I swear if he jumps and does damage to me I don't know what ill do


----------



## BabyHopeful2

DittyByrd said:


> *Here's the list of Pregnancy Safe OTC meds for colds that my OBs office gave me:*
> Benadryl, Chlor-trimeton, Dextromethorphan, Dimetapp, Guaifenesin, Robittussin, Nasal Saline Drops, Cough Drops, Tylenol
> 
> *Sometimes an anti-histamine can help with congestion:*
> Alavert, Allegra, Claritin, Chlor-trimeton, Tavist, Triaminic, Zyrtec
> 
> Maybe one of those can help? I agree hot tea with honey really helps with a sore throat. Stay hydrated and take it easy.

I was told to avoid decongestants by my pharmacist. She said decongestants decrease blood flow, which can decrease flow to the baby. She told me the best thing I could do for being congested was to get one of those pots that you place saline into. Then you can wash out your sinuses.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is on my last nerve today I really think he can be so sensitive that I can't believe I have someone like him to this insensitive guy and I don't know where it comes from
> He says shit just to piss me off then takes it back but I don't forgive that easy I really don't need any extra stress I go Monday for my diabetes to see a dietician it will take about 2hours I doing everything I can without having to deal with him!!!!

DH's can be very frustrating. :dohh: I hope your dietician meeting goes well. I've been on my GD diet for three days now. It's not so bad. I actually really appreciate when I get to eat my food now (I have 6 meals a day). I'm definitely eating better than I was before, so maybe it will help me lose weight after the pregnancy. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Dh is on my last nerve today I really think he can be so sensitive that I can't believe I have someone like him to this insensitive guy and I don't know where it comes from
> He says shit just to piss me off then takes it back but I don't forgive that easy I really don't need any extra stress I go Monday for my diabetes to see a dietician it will take about 2hours I doing everything I can without having to deal with him!!!!
> 
> DH's can be very frustrating. :dohh: I hope your dietician meeting goes well. I've been on my GD diet for three days now. It's not so bad. I actually really appreciate when I get to eat my food now (I have 6 meals a day). I'm definitely eating better than I was before, so maybe it will help me lose weight after the pregnancy. :)Click to expand...

I hardly eat I don't know how ill get six meal or mini meals in I really hope it goes well on Monday and I'm happy to hear its not as hard as it seems :)


----------



## Betheney

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Dh is on my last nerve today I really think he can be so sensitive that I can't believe I have someone like him to this insensitive guy and I don't know where it comes from
> He says shit just to piss me off then takes it back but I don't forgive that easy I really don't need any extra stress I go Monday for my diabetes to see a dietician it will take about 2hours I doing everything I can without having to deal with him!!!!
> 
> DH's can be very frustrating. :dohh: I hope your dietician meeting goes well. I've been on my GD diet for three days now. It's not so bad. I actually really appreciate when I get to eat my food now (I have 6 meals a day). I'm definitely eating better than I was before, so maybe it will help me lose weight after the pregnancy. :)Click to expand...

My mum was always so incredibly healthy and always dropped alot of weight during her pregnancies because she did so well with the GD diet.


----------



## DittyByrd

BabyHopeful2 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> *Here's the list of Pregnancy Safe OTC meds for colds that my OBs office gave me:*
> Benadryl, Chlor-trimeton, Dextromethorphan, Dimetapp, Guaifenesin, Robittussin, Nasal Saline Drops, Cough Drops, Tylenol
> 
> *Sometimes an anti-histamine can help with congestion:*
> Alavert, Allegra, Claritin, Chlor-trimeton, Tavist, Triaminic, Zyrtec
> 
> Maybe one of those can help? I agree hot tea with honey really helps with a sore throat. Stay hydrated and take it easy.
> 
> I was told to avoid decongestants by my pharmacist. She said decongestants decrease blood flow, which can decrease flow to the baby. She told me the best thing I could do for being congested was to get one of those pots that you place saline into. Then you can wash out your sinuses.Click to expand...

None of those medications are decongestants. Decongestants are things like pseudophedrine. This is the list the OB gave me. I trust it implicitly. :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I feel bad for your ladies having problems with your DHs. I am the opposite right now. 

I am having a surge of happy hormones that is making me super clingy and mushy with DH right now. He's taken notice and even called me during the day to make sure I am not blue. It's a nice turn from the hormonal rage of the first and second trimester. Hope it sticks around!!!


----------



## Betheney

i'm so medicated this pregnancy and half of them aren't recommended for pregnancy :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Evening ladies. I've been silently stalking all day. 2nd day of BH and have been running on next to no energy. I had some serious cramping and pain earlier. Thankfully that has since eased up. I was a little nervous because of the 2 days of BH and then adding the cramping and pressure was not what I wanted to be feeling. I'm resting now. I just got DD off to bed and still need to put away dinner but then it is in for a nice warm shower and to rest under the blankets to wait for DH to come home. 

My housework is driving me insane. I wanted to mop and vacuum and wash my sheets so bad today but I'm just drained. My grandma told me I need to learn to let things go. :haha: She said I know your house isn't messy so those little things can just wait until you are feeling better. :thumbup: Smart woman. 

I have started a few new sewing projects. I'm currently working on a blanket which is turning out so cute! I am going to put a silk lining around it. I'm also starting on some bibs. I bought a fat quarter bundle the other day and have a cute little bib pattern to use for those. I think I might be able to get 8 bibs out of the 4 pieces. We will see. 

NJ ladies I'm glad to hear you are all ok. I hope your power gets back on quickly! I know how frustrating that can be. :hugs: to all you!! 

Betheney I hope you are doing better and I hope you get some time with Eva! 

Ditty I am feeling the same way towards DH. Although I am getting frustrated because I have the urge to lay up close and snuggle with him and my gigantic stomach is making me unable to. :( Another reason I am ready to have my body back! I have hit the point that I am unable to maneuver this belly around. :haha:

Kaiecee I hope your GD diet goes well! 

Hope all of you ladies enjoy your showers! I can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well dh better stop cuz he knows I don't take his shit we been getting along so well lately but now I have no idea


----------



## brieri1

31 Weeks!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh ran me a bath with rise petal oil and bubbles so at least he know how to suck up :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Kaiecee-I added you on Pinterest!

I asked my doctor about what she recommended for my cold...she said lots of water, tylenol for a sore throat, and basic sudafed if my congestion becomes unbearable. I've been doing the tylenol and fluids, as well as sucking on hard candy for my throat.

To make things even more fun in NJ they are implementing gas rationing starting tomorrow. Its based on your license plate. Since the last number in my plate is even I can only buy gas on even calendar days! Crazy!! I really hope they get more electricity going soon so more stations can open up and eliminate some of the crazy lines. Right now they are predicting that by Sunday they will only have restored 22% of the people in my township who lost power. It will have been 6 days since power went out at that point and the temps are supposed to get pretty cold. I think the high on SUnday isn't even supposed to reach 50F...we brought a bunch of things over to my parents to camp out for the weekend. I just hope my cat is smart enough to bundle up in the extra blankets I left out for her!! We'll check on her tomorrow because we have our glider being delivered. I had hoped to have the nursery cleaned out better for the delivery but it's been so overcast that even during the day there isn't much light to do anything in the house.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies... Thought I'd update here as I had my scan yesterday. :yipee:

*Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while we try to patiently wait...*

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## Lillian33

Just beautiful Lenzi :) xxx


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Kaiecee-I added you on Pinterest!
> 
> I asked my doctor about what she recommended for my cold...she said lots of water, tylenol for a sore throat, and basic sudafed if my congestion becomes unbearable. I've been doing the tylenol and fluids, as well as sucking on hard candy for my throat.
> 
> To make things even more fun in NJ they are implementing gas rationing starting tomorrow. Its based on your license plate. Since the last number in my plate is even I can only buy gas on even calendar days! Crazy!! I really hope they get more electricity going soon so more stations can open up and eliminate some of the crazy lines. Right now they are predicting that by Sunday they will only have restored 22% of the people in my township who lost power. It will have been 6 days since power went out at that point and the temps are supposed to get pretty cold. I think the high on SUnday isn't even supposed to reach 50F...we brought a bunch of things over to my parents to camp out for the weekend. I just hope my cat is smart enough to bundle up in the extra blankets I left out for her!! We'll check on her tomorrow because we have our glider being delivered. I had hoped to have the nursery cleaned out better for the delivery but it's been so overcast that even during the day there isn't much light to do anything in the house.

The cat should be fine if you left food and water. It may not be the comfort it's use to, but we had several cats growing up that would stay out all night in below freezing temps in Maine. :thumbup: at least the cat has shelter even I there's no power. :)


----------



## snowangel187

TMI Alert*** gross alert*** sorry bored. :blush:

So I was woken by what I now consider the rudest awakening possible! I think my water breaking would have been more pleasant!! :growlmad: so I ordered pizza for supper, because well I overdid it today and went shopping to finish my list. :blush: so of course a late night of pizza caused miserable heartburn I was so tired that tho partially elevated I dozed off while dealing with it. Not long after falling asleep I was awakened by me throwing up in my mouth, (you know how you have a puke burp, but don't throw up? Similar) but it startled me and I shot up out of bed and them jumped out toward my trash can. Threw up all over the wall, floor and outside of trash. :blush: ripped off the trash cover and continued throwing up. (immediate heartburn relief I must say. :haha: ) while throwing up uncontrolably I pee'd my pants. :rofl: when I thought I was "done" I realized I had crap in my nose. Yes chunks of pizza. :dohh: every time I would try to clear my nose it would start a whole new round of vomiting. While still throwing up dh thought he should come tell me that "I can't leave my puke on the floor and it stinks and he cant clean it" :growlmad: so in between throwing up and still leaking in my panties :haha: I asked if I could finish throwing up first! Finally got the vomiting under control, and the floor and wall cleaned up. Then I had to shower. :blush: I felt "acid-free" but was then wide awake and afraid to lay down to sleep. Finally fell asleep (with a bucket by my side ready this time :thumbup: ) :haha: dozed off and 3 hrs later I've just woken with throwing up again in my mouth. I did however manage to react more calmly and it ended there. But now it's 3:30 in the morning and I am sitting up refusing to go back to sleep. Sorry for all the gross details, just thought I'd share my night with "joys of pregnancy" that and it's extremely boring at 3:30 in the morning. And really all i want to do is sleep :shrug:


----------



## Betheney

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL pregnancy is a hoot isn't it.

You poor poor thing!!!! I've pee'd while vomiting, i thought my bloody waters had broken it freaked me out so much. I know what you mean about vomit nose though. Once it's in there everytime you try to clear it, it makes you vomit more. It's just the worst!!!

As for heartburn, i've been in horrific pain for a week. I thought i was actually having a damn heart attack. It's 24/7 too and just AWFUL!!! i finally asked my doctor and she said buy zantac! and i must admit today has been complete heaven.


----------



## snowangel187

I do get heartburn quite often and it's usually worse at night and I should have known pizza would be a big no-no, but dd was begging for pizza and it meant I didn't have to cook. :dohh: it usually settles tho and I don't need to do anything other then wait a little bit and it goes away. :shrug: I can tell you one thing I now have a fear of pizza :haha: and will for sure not eat it again during pregnancy and may not ever again :rofl: I tend to be turned off of foods after I've had them in my nose. :rofl:


----------



## Betheney

me and my husband are hardcord Thai food eaters, we both got food poisoning one night and it was so brutal we shudder whenever we walk past a thai food place now. lol. It's going to take me a long time to consider eating it again.


----------



## Leinzlove

I also get the heartburn bad. I wake up with it so bad, I drool and throw up. I don't even have to eat anything spicy... etc. I try elevating my head, but it does little to help.


----------



## ARuppe716

Snow- thank for you the kitty reassurance. I'm sure she's fine but she's one of the family and I can't help but feel guilty leaving her there!! I'm sorry you had to go through your vomiting... No fun at all!! I had tacos too late last night and althOugh propped up just woke up needing tuns desperately and am now wide awake. Pregnancy is just so much fun!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh dear Snow, that sounds like the worst night! I feel queasy just thinking about it!... and your DH was rather mean! :( I don't think men are very good with vomit though - when DS was sick DH could barely stay in the room without throwing up!


----------



## BlossomJ

I had bad heartburn last night but managed to get rid of it before bed. I hadn't intended on cooking, but DH decided to work from home so I made something nice... and then didn't enjoy it at all! :(


----------



## ARuppe716

It's happy dance time!! After 5 days we have power back! I've never been so happy to turn on a light in the bathroom!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad to see the power back on! My aunt and uncle live in port republic nj...he works on large telephone poles and has been restoring power to everyone who lost it... Thank god u have ur power now though!


Rough night over here, my back, my hips, vomiting, hot flashes...im a hot mess!


----------



## gingermango

went to a family firework party last night and had crampy stomach with sickness and diahorrea all night :-( then dh woke at 3am with toothache and had to go to the 24hr tesco and buy a temporary filling kit.
definitly counting down the days now i feel like death warmed up :-(

on a plus point my baby changing bag arrived yesterday so im now officially packed and ready to go lol


----------



## Kaiecee

My dr. Prescribed me Zantac for my heartburn I take morning and night sometimes I don't and trust me I feel it it makes my morning sickness really bad if not and I completely understand the peeing at the same time which is so yucky dh laughs but god is it embarrassing.


----------



## Kaiecee

Yay I'm not a eggplant anymore finally a SQUASH!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a question how many bottles will I need??? 
I have right now 3x4oz 
And 5x9oz bottles but can only use one for a month cuz the other 4 are a nipple that has a faster flow and it says to use at 1 month old which I didn't see till after I bought it hope someone can help


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> I have a question how many bottles will I need???
> I have right now 3x4oz
> And 5x9oz bottles but can only use one for a month cuz the other 4 are a nipple that has a faster flow and it says to use at 1 month old which I didn't see till after I bought it hope someone can help

I didnt use bottles but honestly I would get at least 3 more 4oz bottles and you'll need more nipples. They will eat every two to 3 hours so that could be up to 12 times a day. The question is how often do u want to wash bottles? And probably u could get a few more 9 oz bottles tho u won't need them for a few months. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

That's what I thought thanks :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Aruppe - Glad the power is back, you must have been soooo ready for it! :)

Nikki & Ginger - So sorry you've been feeling yucky!

We have my parents staying tonight as they're coming to look at a house with us tomorrow. They should be arriving shortly & DS will be so excited to find them here when he gets up in the morning.... I can't wait to see his face :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been cleaning and doing stuff around the house now I don't feel good and I have cramps in my tummy along with bh :(


----------



## Poppy84

I've been cleaning too! I decided it would be a good idea to clean out all my kitchen cupboards. Now I have tummy cramps and I havnt even finished yet!


----------



## Lillian33

So pleased for you Aruppe!!! Now we just have to cross fingers for Jrow & Lauren xx

Snow & Ginger, so sorry you were both so sick last night, not fun at all :(

Sassy, really hope your BHs go away, must be draining all your energy.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Oh I missed Nikki & Kaiecee, hope you're both feeling better too- rest up xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

I have my fingers crossed for all my other jersey girls that they get some relief soon, too!

Kaiecee- went to a bf class last night and she recommended slow flow nipples regardless of age so that baby has continuity and has to always "work" for the food and not just guzzle. 

We got out glider delivered today and it's so pretty :) nursery is really starting to come together!!


----------



## duckytwins

Waaah! I hate to whine, but I have a terrible cold and my shower is tomorrow. I am so miserable!! It feels like my head is going to explode! 

I've been cleaning too. We tackled the boys' room last night and I dove head first into the linen closet today! What a job! No BHes for me, but Boop decided to have a party a little while ago. Moving all over in there! 


Glad to hear power is starting to come back on for some! I hope it returns for everyone else soon!


----------



## AJThomas

Just reading all these posts about cleaning makes me tired, I am dreading the clean up I'll have waiting for me when the renovations are done at the house, I'm exhausted just thinking about it. 

I hope u ladies that had a crappy night get some rest tonight, I went to bed about 9:30 and just couldn't find a position that didn't cause some pain or cramp somewhere, I feel like I barely slept all night, hoping I get some sleep tonight.

Love the picture Leinz!

Praying for all our east coast ladies.


----------



## Lauren021406

Still no power...my shower is tomorrow which is making me happy! People are getting it back in my town so I have high hopes..

I saw some of you ladies were asking about meds..my dr told me I could take a claritan everyday to help with my head, nose, and breathing

Hope all you ladies feel better!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren I hope your power comes back on! All of you still without power, I'm hoping you get it back quickly. 

I made a delicious dessert tonight and now I feel like sleeping for about 3 days. :haha:

https://www.house344.com/2011/06/oreo-layer-dessert.html

It is so yummy and whips up quickly. I actually make my own whip cream rather than buy it but either way it is GOOOOOOD. Best when completely chilled. 
DH came to lick the whip cream beaters and threw it on me. I laughed hysterically and then made him lick it off. :haha::haha:

I've been kind of sore all day and hoping to relax all day tomorrow in hopes that things will get better. I think my body is just on that final sore and tired and ready to be done ... I can say that with DD, we were able to dtd all the way up until the end. Now I want to and so does DH but the SPD and the way my bump is shaped is making things super difficult and things just aren't happening. Which is frustrating to me I think even more so! :haha: My bump sticks straight out and the "pre game warmup" is a little more difficult when you need to be laying a certain way because of a giant belly. *sigh* I want to be close and intimate and we are struggling to find ways of doing so. :shrug:

Thanks Snow for mentioning that Boppy pillow sale. I'm still watching it. I need to get one but money is tight right now so I'm hoping they will keep that sale for awhile. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

How lucky am i?! Hubby cleaned the entire house while we did shower things for tomorrow! He even cleaned the fridge out and scrubbed the showers!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> How lucky am i?! Hubby cleaned the entire house while we did shower things for tomorrow! He even cleaned the fridge out and scrubbed the showers!

That is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Mine cleaned the whole house yesterday while I had a big nap! I felt exhausted and had s banging headache!


----------



## snowangel187

Wide awake night 2 in a row, at least I'm not throwing up tonight. But my throat is sore, my ears itch, I'm stuffed up and can barely breathe. Ugh.miserable. The good news is I'll probably have most of the day to myself. Sending dd to church with dh, I want to stay home just in case I'm coming down with something. As I sit in the nursery with the little babies. And then dh plans to take dd to the circus. :thumbup: so I should have 8:30-3or4. Thank goodness! Break.needed.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea im up now snow, heartburn and vomiting lol...its a daily hing so im just used to it...yay for days to yourself though! :) 

Mannnnnnnnnnn...just read party city dsnt open til 10 and i need balloons filled! My shower is at 11! Were having brunch...cant wait to post pics !!


----------



## duckytwins

Snow, I hope you feel better soon, snow! Nikki, mine's at 1! I hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U too ducky!!! :)


----------



## LynseyPynsey

Thought I'd post ladies! I'm due January 24th, we're expecting a boy :blue: we actually didn't find out I was pregnant til almost 25 weeks which was of course a massive shock as we weren't TTC or anything. Myself and OH are very excited now though! Just thought I'd come say hi :)


----------



## Lauren021406

LynseyPynsey said:


> Thought I'd post ladies! I'm due January 24th, we're expecting a boy :blue: we actually didn't find out I was pregnant til almost 25 weeks which was of course a massive shock as we weren't TTC or anything. Myself and OH are very excited now though! Just thought I'd come say hi :)

Wow congrats!!! Do you mind me asking how come you did not find out until 25 weeks?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats crazy! 25 weeks! Congrats!! And welcome!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello and welcome Lynsey!! 

So excited for all the showers today!! Please post lots of pics and have tons of fun! I still have to wait three weeks for mine...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ugh, I've been awake for hours now. Kitty is being a brat whining and getting on stuff, she always gets extra hyper when we leave for a night or two, I'm not happy with her today. I was so tired and barely got to sleep!! Now I decided I would just get up and wash all of Matthews new clothes and blankets that we got from Shower. I've done 1 load and still waiting to do around 2 or 3 more. I need some zzzzzs!


----------



## LynseyPynsey

Lauren021406 said:


> Wow congrats!!! Do you mind me asking how come you did not find out until 25 weeks?

Yeah sure! I've always had trouble with my cycle, missing periods, having them be late/early and hadn't had a period since end of 2011 and we conceived late April so missing a period wasn't a symptom. I'd actually been back and forth to the doctors getting bloods done and was about to get referred to a specialist to test for PCOS and the like when we found out we were expecting. 

I also had no other symptoms at all, no morning sickness, barely put on 2lbs, no bump etc so it was a massive surprise! We are all excited now though :D


----------



## Lauren021406

LynseyPynsey said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats!!! Do you mind me asking how come you did not find out until 25 weeks?
> 
> Yeah sure! I've always had trouble with my cycle, missing periods, having them be late/early and hadn't had a period since end of 2011 and we conceived late April so missing a period wasn't a symptom. I'd actually been back and forth to the doctors getting bloods done and was about to get referred to a specialist to test for PCOS and the like when we found out we were expecting.
> 
> I also had no other symptoms at all, no morning sickness, barely put on 2lbs, no bump etc so it was a massive surprise! We are all excited now though :DClick to expand...

wow!!! Thats amazing that you had such an easy pregnancy hope it still is!!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

LynseyPynsey said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats!!! Do you mind me asking how come you did not find out until 25 weeks?
> 
> Yeah sure! I've always had trouble with my cycle, missing periods, having them be late/early and hadn't had a period since end of 2011 and we conceived late April so missing a period wasn't a symptom. I'd actually been back and forth to the doctors getting bloods done and was about to get referred to a specialist to test for PCOS and the like when we found out we were expecting.
> 
> I also had no other symptoms at all, no morning sickness, barely put on 2lbs, no bump etc so it was a massive surprise! We are all excited now though :DClick to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats lyndsay and welcolm :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what happened to dh and me these last past week he's so incredible selfish and putting me thru so much stress for nothing !! I don't know how much ill take if this anymore I think he should spend some time at his parents cuz I don't want to hear his crap anymore !!!!


----------



## LynseyPynsey

Thanks girls :D pregnancy has been exceptionally easy and I still feel 100% great now minus really bad heartburn. I feel really lucky!


----------



## sassy_mom

LynseyPynsey said:


> Thanks girls :D pregnancy has been exceptionally easy and I still feel 100% great now minus really bad heartburn. I feel really lucky!

Congrats and welcome Lynsey! I hope the rest is just as great for you.


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Lynsey!


----------



## Lilahbear

This baby had me really worried this weekend. Friday and Saturdsday the baby went kind of quiet. I still felt movemnet, but not as often or as strong. DH and I were going to the cinema so I decided that if after the cinema the baby still wasn't moving much then I was going to phone the hospital. However, as soon as I sat down baby woke up and was quite active especially at the gun shots (it was the new bond film). What a relief! I have felt it moving today, but again not as much. Eveything I have read says this is normal at this stage as the baby is moving out of space, but my friend said she was told that any change in movememtn should be checked up on. Just had a good kicking session from the baby so hopefully things are okay. Pregnancy is such a worrying time.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I keep dreaming about eating sweets and not recording what I eat or taking blood sugar. Not hating, but not really liking GD.


----------



## Kaiecee

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I keep dreaming about eating sweets and not recording what I eat or taking blood sugar. Not hating, but not really liking GD.

I go on mo day for my gd diet and all the other info ill need so I haven't really changed what I've been eating yet I still eat my baby chocolate bars I bought at walmart for Halloween I still have sweets and when I test myself I test normal so really is that normal???


----------



## Lillian33

LynseyPynsey said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats!!! Do you mind me asking how come you did not find out until 25 weeks?
> 
> Yeah sure! I've always had trouble with my cycle, missing periods, having them be late/early and hadn't had a period since end of 2011 and we conceived late April so missing a period wasn't a symptom. I'd actually been back and forth to the doctors getting bloods done and was about to get referred to a specialist to test for PCOS and the like when we found out we were expecting.
> 
> I also had no other symptoms at all, no morning sickness, barely put on 2lbs, no bump etc so it was a massive surprise! We are all excited now though :DClick to expand...

Big congrats & welcome to the group-lovely bunch of ladies here :)

xx


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome lynsey! Lucky you found out now, it would have been even worse if you hadn't found out until labour started!


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> I don't know what happened to dh and me these last past week he's so incredible selfish and putting me thru so much stress for nothing !! I don't know how much ill take if this anymore I think he should spend some time at his parents cuz I don't want to hear his crap anymore !!!!

Has your dh always been like this or has he changed during your pregnancy?


----------



## mellywelly

Secret Santa people in UK, are you setting a budget? I'm not sure on how cheapor not we are supported to be. I know it should fit in the envelope but that still leaves a huge scope price wise.


----------



## mellywelly

I've been thinking about this for a few days now and thought I'd just ask! What happens after you have given birth? Do you just get up and go for a shower or do you have to lay in all the mess for a while? And when you stand up, sorry for tmi, but does stuff just fall out of you?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The baby shower was a blast! We got everything and more than we could have ever expected! So truly blessed....andddd lotsa gift cards and cash to buy the things we didnt get :). The best gift of all was from ellas godparents....they found my husbands old rocking horse ( they live in his grandparents old house) in the attic from when he was little, on the bottom was carved the year he was born and his name... They took the rocking horse and refurbished it, new yarn on the head, painted it into ellas nursury colors...its so precious and i bawled my eyes out...so heartfelt because his grandfather is passed away...ah im crying thinking about it now! So happy! Lol i even got 3 of the same diaper bag lol.


----------



## jellybeans

my tiny bump at 29 weeks + 1

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121104_214508.jpg


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> I've been thinking about this for a few days now and thought I'd just ask! What happens after you have given birth? Do you just get up and go for a shower or do you have to lay in all the mess for a while? And when you stand up, sorry for tmi, but does stuff just fall out of you?

When i was about to start pushing, they pushed away the bottom half of the bed (i had no idea it came apart) so my bum was kind of close to the edge. So they had bags and stuff to catch any yucky bits connected to the end of the bed. After the baby came out i remember thinking water and stuff came out too but it all must of landed in the bag/container thing.

So everything that comes out it kind of caught and cleaned up. You're not left sitting in anything.

Then after we'd removed the placenta the midwife told me what my blood loss was (i think it was 300mls) and that it was normal and i remember saying i didn't realise any extra blood had come out at all. She had held a little container up to me, to catch it.

Then the midwife passed me back my undies and i popped them on and she gave me a pad too, well she actually just lifted up the front of my undies and shoved it in there for me, which felt a bit weird, i'd never had a womans hand down my pants before :-S and i was quite capable of putting the pad in myself. But then as i was still in the birthing suite once i'd finished cuddling the baby and cooing over her i went and had a shower.

During the whole cuddling the baby phase and soaking up the baby love, you'd be surprised how good the midwives are at cleaning the rooom. Within 20 minutes it was as if it was brand new. They even changed my sheets while i was on the bed. Even though i kept offering to get up. So by the time you do get up to go for a shower you have your undies and a pad on and what not. Even then the bleeding isn't pouring out of you!

<3


----------



## Lillian33

So glad your shower went so well Nikki! What an amazing pressie from the god parents :)

Cute bump jelly beans, you're about the same size as me!! Still many weeks left to get huge!!

xx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Boy I'm exhausted! We just got back from shopping what we think is the last of what we needed, well I forgot the boppy pillow and nipple cream LOL but got the rest. All his clothes are washed and folded, now we just need to place the rest of things we got. I had planned to start the Christmas tree today too, but I just think that's not going to happen. I've been at it since 6 and can't keep my eyes open LOL


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Kaiecee said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I keep dreaming about eating sweets and not recording what I eat or taking blood sugar. Not hating, but not really liking GD.
> 
> I go on mo day for my gd diet and all the other info ill need so I haven't really changed what I've been eating yet I still eat my baby chocolate bars I bought at walmart for Halloween I still have sweets and when I test myself I test normal so really is that normal???Click to expand...


The big thing is after I eat my breakfast, lunch, or dinner I cannot be over 140 mg/dL. GD is hardest to manage in the morning. I can have sweets and not get over 140 around lunch or dinner. With my dietician she gave me set amounts of carbs and proteins to aim for at breakfast, AM snack, lunch, PM snack, dinner, and evening snack. I test my blood sugar one hour after breakfast, lunch, and dinner. It's not that you cannot have sweets, but when I plan out my meals with the carbs and proteins, I find myself choosing better carbs to eat than sweets. I have had choc. chip cookies for snacks a few times, but I may aim more for milk, fresh fruit, and bread. I know if I wanted to have extra sweets, I could have them at lunch or dinner, but I'd have to do some working out afterward to keep my sugars down. 

For those who have/have had GD or Type I/II diabetes, what are your favorite carbs that have good nutritional value to them as well? I ate applesauce the other night and my blood sugar soared. I looked at the label again and 24 g out of the 25 g Carbs were sugar. 

Anyone know if it's okay to take calcium supplements when pregnant? 3 glasses of milk a day is eating up my allotted carbs. :(


----------



## Kaiecee

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I keep dreaming about eating sweets and not recording what I eat or taking blood sugar. Not hating, but not really liking GD.
> 
> I go on mo day for my gd diet and all the other info ill need so I haven't really changed what I've been eating yet I still eat my baby chocolate bars I bought at walmart for Halloween I still have sweets and when I test myself I test normal so really is that normal???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big thing is after I eat my breakfast, lunch, or dinner I cannot be over 140 mg/dL. GD is hardest to manage in the morning. I can have sweets and not get over 140 around lunch or dinner. With my dietician she gave me set amounts of carbs and proteins to aim for at breakfast, AM snack, lunch, PM snack, dinner, and evening snack. I test my blood sugar one hour after breakfast, lunch, and dinner. It's not that you cannot have sweets, but when I plan out my meals with the carbs and proteins, I find myself choosing better carbs to eat than sweets. I have had choc. chip cookies for snacks a few times, but I may aim more for milk, fresh fruit, and bread. I know if I wanted to have extra sweets, I could have them at lunch or dinner, but I'd have to do some working out afterward to keep my sugars down.
> 
> For those who have/have had GD or Type I/II diabetes, what are your favorite carbs that have good nutritional value to them as well? I ate applesauce the other night and my blood sugar soared. I looked at the label again and 24 g out of the 25 g Carbs were sugar.
> 
> Anyone know if it's okay to take calcium supplements when pregnant? 3 glasses of milk a day is eating up my allotted carbs. :(Click to expand...

I really wonder sometimes if I have gd cuz as of now I've never gone over its weird


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> I've been thinking about this for a few days now and thought I'd just ask! What happens after you have given birth? Do you just get up and go for a shower or do you have to lay in all the mess for a while? And when you stand up, sorry for tmi, but does stuff just fall out of you?


With me, they were busy cleaning up things around the bed and such .... they then had me go and pee and then gave me an icy pad in the mesh underwear. The nurse got me a clean gown and they changed the sheets while I was up. They then let me back in the bed to hold the baby. While I was being cleaned up, they were doing the little tests and cleaning her up right there in the room. DH was looking at her while they cleaned me up.
I didn't have anything fall out but then they were scraping clots out of me after the placenta came out so there may not have been anything left inside.


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki I am so glad your shower went well! I bet that it was a really precious gift to have. I would have cried my eyes out too! That is so very special to have. :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay for wonderful showers!!

Ugh for Braxton Hicks all freakin' day. Usually have them a little but today felt like they were non stop!


----------



## DittyByrd

Hi Everyone!

My shower was yesterday and was a great success! My mom's catering was amazing, the decorations were cute, and the turn out was about 30-35 people. I got lots of the big ticket items on my registry! I have everything stacked in my living room now and it's all be thoroughly inspected by the cats! It's so cute.

There was some family drama with one of my cousins being sick and in the hospital and my melodramatic aunt caused a scene but I've come to expect nothing less!

I spent the night at my in-laws house and mom and I got home this afternoon. I didn't get my mattress so mom took me to Babiesrus and bought the mattress! I picked up mattress pads, the changing pad, and a changing pad cover which I was able to pay for with a gift card. 

I will post pics in the coming days as I get them! Here's a pic of the loot with a feline investigator! It's all consolidated in boxes and bags. I got three hand knit blankets - they are going to be great keepsakes!
 



Attached Files:







249362_10100533631485027_1359577370_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My shower was yesterday and was a great success! My mom's catering was amazing, the decorations were cute, and the turn out was about 30-35 people. I got lots of the big ticket items on my registry! I have everything stacked in my living room now and it's all be thoroughly inspected by the cats! It's so cute.
> 
> There was some family drama with one of my cousins being sick and in the hospital and my melodramatic aunt caused a scene but I've come to expect nothing less!
> 
> I spent the night at my in-laws house and mom and I got home this afternoon. I didn't get my mattress so mom took me to Babiesrus and bought the mattress! I picked up mattress pads, the changing pad, and a changing pad cover which I was able to pay for with a gift card.
> 
> I will post pics in the coming days as I get them! Here's a pic of the loot with a feline investigator! It's all consolidated in boxes and bags. I got three hand knit blankets - they are going to be great keepsakes!


So glad everything was a success! It looks like you got some great stuff!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Yay for wonderful showers!!
> 
> Ugh for Braxton Hicks all freakin' day. Usually have them a little but today felt like they were non stop!


I know what you mean about the BH! Ugh! If I load my dishwasher I get them! Try and take it easy and make sure to drink plenty of water. That seems to help mine. Although some days, it seems like there is nothing you can do for them.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Sassy... Water has definitely helped all day. The worst part is I'll get one and then little man will get mad about it and pound on me! So I go from the squeezing tight BH to immediately being followed by pushing and kicking! Guess he likes his space... Haha!


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks Sassy... Water has definitely helped all day. The worst part is I'll get one and then little man will get mad about it and pound on me! So I go from the squeezing tight BH to immediately being followed by pushing and kicking! Guess he likes his space... Haha!

Yep! I have that same thing. I go tell DH "Your child is being difficult" :haha: He laughs and says "oh babe is she giving you hell?" :haha: Makes me giggle. She's a wiggler, stretcher, kicker, and roller ... so it always seems like something is going on in there! She's going to get here and go I HAVE ROOM and sleep for a week! :haha::haha: yea right!


----------



## brieri1

Tomorrow I have my consultation with an actual midwife. I'm dreading it quite a bit because of my OB visits at the naval hospital, but hopefully it goes well.


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere ...are you doing ok? Haven't seen you much. Sorry if you said you were going to be away from the thread and I missed it. Just wanted to make sure everything was ok.

Betheney, how are things going? Are you feeling alright? 

Snow...are you taking it easy? Lol! 

Brieri...I hope your new ob is just wonderful and makes up for the rotten treatment you have had. 

Jrowen ...not sure if you will see this but I am hoping things go back to normal soon for you! I know you were one of the worst hit!


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for asking Sassy!

I'm going okay, i should of gone to hospital yesterday. I got headaches and visual disturbances which are on the list of "seek medical attention immediately" with high blood pressure. But i just couldn't bring myself to spend yet another day or night in hospital. They went away shortly after and so i vowed if they came back or if they continued i'd go in and they still haven't returned so i'm just going to mention it at my fetal monitoring tomorrow.

Other than that with all my hospital admittances i've screwed myself with uni, so i spent half the day today talking to the relevant bodies at uni about my assessments and getting them in still and getting extensions. Thankfully THAT is all sorted.

<3


----------



## darkstar

I went to the midwife today. My test results came back, I passed the GD but my iron levels are really low. No wonder I'm tired!


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad the showers went well. Nikki - the rocking horse is such a beautiful gift. How amazing & unexpected :) 

Melly - I don't even remember about what happened after, how weird is that?! So thank you for asking & thanks Sassy & Betheney for answering! I guess the staff must have been pretty good at sorting it all out if I didn't even notice!

Sassy - I was wondering the same about La Mere. Hope she's just busy.

As for me - we may have found a house, but we'll wait & see what happens! My parents loved it & it's bigger than what we've been looking at, but it's only 30 years old & we'd really wanted a Victorian or Edwardian property. I love the feel of the place inside (though it needs a little redecorating) & the garden & local schools are great. Just need to get my head around the fact we don't have an extra 200k to by the same sized 'character' property!


----------



## mellywelly

Glad you found a house blossom! Even though its not what you really wanted, it doesn't have to be forever. It's probably going to be cheaper to heat than a period property and with winter babies we'll nodoubt have the heating on more than normal. At the end of the day its just a house, a home is what and who's inside.


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> I keep dreaming about eating sweets and not recording what I eat or taking blood sugar. Not hating, but not really liking GD.
> 
> I go on mo day for my gd diet and all the other info ill need so I haven't really changed what I've been eating yet I still eat my baby chocolate bars I bought at walmart for Halloween I still have sweets and when I test myself I test normal so really is that normal???Click to expand...

With my last pregnancy my gd was weird. Some days I'd have Ice cream right after a meal and when I checked my sugars it was only 81. Then there were times that I ate "right" and my sugars were 127 (they said mine had to be under 120) so even tho I didn't think that sugar was considered too high, they don't take it lightly. A high sugar is a high sugar and they threatened insulin. The further along you get in pregnancy the harder it is to control with diet. :thumbup:



sassy_mom said:


> La Mere ...are you doing ok? Haven't seen you much. Sorry if you said you were going to be away from the thread and I missed it. Just wanted to make sure everything was ok.
> 
> Betheney, how are things going? Are you feeling alright?
> 
> Snow...are you taking it easy? Lol!
> 
> Brieri...I hope your new ob is just wonderful and makes up for the rotten treatment you have had.
> 
> Jrowen ...not sure if you will see this but I am hoping things go back to normal soon for you! I know you were one of the worst hit!

Um I didn't take it easy at all. :blush: I decided to go out with dh and dd for what was only suppose to be church but turned into eating out for breakfast, lunch and dinner. And a day full of errands. We were gone for 12 hours. :dohh: I did manage to get my car seat/stroller combo and a couple other things. Now all I need to get are a pkg of newborn diapers with the cord cut out, a boppy cover (which I might make), some kind of sling (still undecided) and nipple cream just in case. :rofl: 

Now I'm trying to decide if I should put off my nst or not. I don't want them trying to keep me today. :thumbup: 



darkstar said:


> I went to the midwife today. My test results came back, I passed the GD but my iron levels are really low. No wonder I'm tired!

Make sure u take ur iron supplement with a big meal, I wasn't and it wa making me sick all day just as if morning sickness was back. And if u take it with a meal and it still makes u sick somebody suggested taking it at night so u sleep through the nausea. :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

My shower went well also! It was so nice getting gifts and it gets me all excited for the baby. Now we only have 1 more left which is the one hubby and I are hosting which is this sunday.

I dont mean to be a downer, but isnt it annoying when ppl you have boughten off their gift registries a gift for their shower and they dont go off of your registry and they dont even give u a gift receipt!? Especially when its a gift we wont even need/want! (sorry, i am very greatful for gettin any gifts, but COME ON!) 

Braxton was putting on a show for the family yesterday too, kicking away and the family thought it was so cool and funny at the same time bc they could see him moving through my shirt and belly haha

Tomorrow is my 28 week Dr. apt. and my GD test :wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls. Popping in on my cell phone to say hi. Sorry I can't read back and catch up much bc I don't want to kill the phone battery. We are on day 8 of no power. They're saying it could be another 10 days. We have a storm coming wednesday with 50 mph winds which I'm nervous about because there are many trees that were cracked from last week that haven't been taking care of and I'm nervous these winds will put these fragile trees over the edge. Its also getting very cold here at night : (

On a happy note, the place I booked for my shower had power so I was able to have my shower saturday. It went reAlly well! Everyone was happy to be in electricity and heat with some hot food and wine! I got a ton of great gifts. Still have to purchase some myself but so greatful. We got our crib, bedding, gliding rocker chair, pack n play, bassinet, car seat, stroller, baby swing, spa bath and lots of toys and clothes. We still need a mattress, toddler car seat, breast pump and bottles, baby monitor and some odds and ends. Hope everyone is well. I have a dr appt today. Baby has me nervous bc he hasn't moved much in the last 4 days. Hope to pop back in soon!


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad to hear you are ok Betheney! I know being in the hospital so much must really have gotten everything all messed up and I hope that you can get it all straightened and it doesn't cause too much headache. 

Blossom so happy to hear you found another house! Hoping this one works out for you. :hugs:

Wow Snow 12 hours .... I think I would have passed out from exhaustion at the store. :haha: 

LittleJ I'm glad to hear you had a good shower. I know what you mean about being frustrated about getting a gift you won't need with no receipt. You can try and figure out what store it came from and they should help you in getting it returned. 

AFM: I think today I will be spending some time sewing. I have a bib pattern I would like to work on and get some bibs made. I did make the blanket but I didn't buy enough material so it turned out longer than it is wide. Still so pretty but I may go and get more material and make it again so it will fit her better. I also realized that this week when I go to my appt I will be 32 weeks :O :O I can't believe I'm at 32 weeks already!!!! Just wow!


----------



## Betheney

Hey for those of you with unwanted gifts!

I regifted tonnes of mine. It was great. Everytime someone had a baby I had something to give. A lot of the gifts were on the cheap end and I don't usually give cheap gifts so I just bundled them with a few extra things before handing them over.

A lot of stores will return them without receipts too. Especially after x-mas.

I think the only gift I never regifted and never used was a formula dispenser.... I never had need for one and still don't feel okay giving it to a mother who intends on breastfeeding.

<3


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Don't forget to check if your insurance pays for part/all of your breast pump. I was surprised that my $350 pump was covered up to $250 by my insurance.


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone know where I can get the witch hazel liquid in UK? I've seen a cream in Tesco but really wanted liquifound it in boots!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My tummy has a newly acquired top of hair... not thick hahahaha but it's there. Hubby said he had seen it before... but I hadn't LOL


----------



## jrowenj

Does anyone know when baby is supposed to turn upside down?


----------



## Cailidgh

What is the rule on a baby shower for a second child? I'd really like one. 
Saying that I literally know nobody... Maybe by the third child I'll venture into the realm of other people hehe


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Does anyone know when baby is supposed to turn upside down?

I asked Dr when he was supposed to not be breach anymore. He said babies usually turn "around" week 34. They can do it before, but mostly they check that at week 34, well he does anyhow.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, dEedee. I just checked with my doppler and I can tell babys head is by my ribs. I wasn't sure if I should be worried


----------



## Kaiecee

So went for my gd consultation and the pharmacist gave me the wrong numbers so it seems as though 2times last week I did have high sugar so now I'm in the diet they will watch me for 2 weeks to see if I need insuline so I hope every thing will b fine :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, dEedee. I just checked with my doppler and I can tell babys head is by my ribs. I wasn't sure if I should be worried

Yeah, I asked because sometimes I am sure he isn't heads down, he is as vertical as can be, but sometimes he decides to move around and be heads down. :shrug:


----------



## Little J

The rule of thumb iv always been told is you only get 1 baby shower. Some people say if the 2nd baby is of the opposite gender, then maybe a 2nd... but for the majority its just 1 shower as you should get everything you need (big stuff wise) at the first that you can re-use with your other children (of course if they arent too far apart in age)

Some of the gifts i know where they came from but one of them is beyond me! Its a small foam wedge taht you put under the baby's crib sheet so their head is elevated while sleeping. The sticker they srubbed off was red in color, so i figured it was a clearance item..... OR they did what you did betheny, bc the people who gave it to me was a cousin of my hubby and they had a baby last year


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> My tummy has a newly acquired top of hair... not thick hahahaha but it's there. Hubby said he had seen it before... but I hadn't LOL

Mine has a carpet of blonde hairs! Strange since my arm/ leg hairs are really dark?


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> The rule of thumb iv always been told is you only get 1 baby shower. Some people say if the 2nd baby is of the opposite gender, then maybe a 2nd... but for the majority its just 1 shower as you should get everything you need (big stuff wise) at the first that you can re-use with your other children (of course if they arent too far apart in age)
> 
> Some of the gifts i know where they came from but one of them is beyond me! Its a small foam wedge taht you put under the baby's crib sheet so their head is elevated while sleeping. The sticker they srubbed off was red in color, so i figured it was a clearance item..... OR they did what you did betheny, bc the people who gave it to me was a cousin of my hubby and they had a baby last year

If you have a baby with reflux, that wedge will be invaluable!


----------



## ARuppe716

I asked the OB about position and she said they don't really worry about it until 36 weeks...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> My tummy has a newly acquired top of hair... not thick hahahaha but it's there. Hubby said he had seen it before... but I hadn't LOL
> 
> Mine has a carpet of blonde hairs! Strange since my arm/ leg hairs are really dark?Click to expand...

Haha, yeah. They are really blonde, so blonde I had to see it outside while in the car. In here without the sun shinning I hadn't noticed them.


----------



## AJThomas

Oh my goodness i am exhausted! Third tri exhaustion has really hit me hard.


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Does anyone know when baby is supposed to turn upside down?

My doctor said they don't worry about it until 36 weeks.


----------



## DittyByrd

Brown spotting again. It's seriously stressing me out. 

Yesterday I was driving home and I felt a little crampy for a few minutes and it went away. Didn't think twice until I went to the bathroom and had dark brown discharge. No bright red blood. OB told me at last time they aren't concerned with spotting so long as it's not red. But it is so disconcerting.

I am so exhausted today and worrying about the spotting has spiraled into worrying about the baby/movement/etc. I feel so neurotic.


----------



## snowangel187

Baby is already head down (my baby) but when I asked if there was a certain point that it's unlikely for baby to turn and the dr said baby does what they want and they've seen a little bit of everything. :haha: it's usually after 28 weeks when they move into position. My cousins baby was still breech at 34 weeks and she's now 38 and baby is head down. :thumbup:
I had posted I thought baby was breech because I felt everything below my belly button but she is head down. :shrug: More of a headbutter then a kicker. :haha:

Going to go to my nst tonight after dh gets home because I have a dr appt tomorrow and also want to vote before getting dd from school. :thumbup:
I went and got a haircut today. Figured its better to get it done now since it'll be a while until I am able to go after baby. :)

Oh and found out my brother and his girlfriend are having a boy. I'm a little peeved because I had to read it on Facebook but whatever.


----------



## mellywelly

I don't feel right, I can't really put my finger on it, I feel sick and bump feels s bit crampy, but I just don't feel 'right'. I'm just a bit worried as this is exactly how I felt shortly before my waters started leaking with ds. I really hope it's not happening again


----------



## Betheney

Cailidgh said:


> What is the rule on a baby shower for a second child? I'd really like one.
> Saying that I literally know nobody... Maybe by the third child I'll venture into the realm of other people hehe

Its really each to their own. Some people didnt have one with no.1, some people have big gaps between kids so for no.2 they have diff friends and diff work colleagues who want to throw a shower because they didn't know the mum with no.1

Lots of baby showers are untraditional these days. I had men at mine and it was more a large exceptionally fun family and friends BBQ 

I had no intention of having a baby shower because I had one 2 years ago for dd and they just seem too close. But my friend the other day demanded I have one. So I'm going to have one but I've told the girls no gifts at all. Just a celebration among friends. They're all fine with this rule


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> Brown spotting again. It's seriously stressing me out.
> 
> Yesterday I was driving home and I felt a little crampy for a few minutes and it went away. Didn't think twice until I went to the bathroom and had dark brown discharge. No bright red blood. OB told me at last time they aren't concerned with spotting so long as it's not red. But it is so disconcerting.
> 
> I am so exhausted today and worrying about the spotting has spiraled into worrying about the baby/movement/etc. I feel so neurotic.

Sorry you have to still have deal with spotting. Hope it goes by soon and doesn't come back. :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> I don't feel right, I can't really put my finger on it, I feel sick and bump feels s bit crampy, but I just don't feel 'right'. I'm just a bit worried as this is exactly how I felt shortly before my waters started leaking with ds. I really hope it's not happening again

Oh God! Keep us posted and hope it's nothing to be worried about. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

I had my shower yesterday. It was pretty small, but I had a nice time. There is still a LOT of stuff we have to buy, though, which is going to cost a fortune. 



Cailidgh said:


> What is the rule on a baby shower for a second child? I'd really like one.
> Saying that I literally know nobody... Maybe by the third child I'll venture into the realm of other people hehe

This is our third, we have 7 year old twins already. I know my brother in law's sister has three under three and has had a full shower for all three (which I think is totally unnecessary), but I've been told I should't have one for this baby. This baby was a surprise, so we literally had nothing left from when the boys were born (and most of it is out of date now anyway). It really is a matter of what people think, I guess. 

Jaime, I hope your power comes back on soon. I know there are a lot of people here who still don't have theirs and it's getting cold out.

Lately, I've been having trouble breathing. I'm not sure if it's because Boop is up in my ribs and lungs, or if it's because of the cold I have...


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> Brown spotting again. It's seriously stressing me out.
> 
> Yesterday I was driving home and I felt a little crampy for a few minutes and it went away. Didn't think twice until I went to the bathroom and had dark brown discharge. No bright red blood. OB told me at last time they aren't concerned with spotting so long as it's not red. But it is so disconcerting.
> 
> I am so exhausted today and worrying about the spotting has spiraled into worrying about the baby/movement/etc. I feel so neurotic.

Oh no!!! I hate brown spotting. No one takes it seriously or like a real concern. They all say "it's old blood" and it's like "Yes i know that, but that still means i've been bleeding...."

I went to the hospital with brown spotting at 13 weeks. I told them i understand it's brown and that means it's old, but its getting strangely like a light flow, there is ALOT and it's also lasting days and days.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I've been taking my blood every 2hours and all except this morning my sugars have been really high :( 
And this mornings test I had just passed it barely :( I really don't want injections I tell dh all the time that he gave me a sugar baby lol since he loves his sweets but I know it has nothing to do with it :)


----------



## sassy_mom

It is up to you if you want a shower. My DD is 4 and we had 2 showers with her but didn't think we would be having anymore children and got rid of everything so we had another shower for this baby. Even if I had all the big stuff from DD, I still think I would do another shower just for the little things and to celebrate with friends and family. 

Melly and Ditty, I hope you both are ok! I know when things come up it can be so worrying. :hugs: to you both!


----------



## BlossomJ

Ditty - hope it clears up quickly. I used to get bleeding in first & second tri with DS & it always freaked me out, even though I'd been told the reason. When is your next appointment?

Melly - Oh no! Maybe you're fighting off a bug/cold? I hope it's nothing more! Let us know how you are tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Had my first midwife appointment today. It went splendidly. I'm really happy with my choice. It didn't lessen the blow of writing a $1200 check.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Does anyone know when baby is supposed to turn upside down?

Glad ur shower was great!!! Sucks u guys dont have power still :( 


I heard 28 weeks with position, my little girl has been head down since week 26 so not sure... But lik others said i dont think they start to worry til week 36!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ok I've cut out all sweets and carbs out if my diet and still my blood is showing really high ????


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> Had my first midwife appointment today. It went splendidly. I'm really happy with my choice. It didn't lessen the blow of writing a $1200 check.


Sorry it cost so much but I am so happy you had a good midwife! That is so important! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Ok I've cut out all sweets and carbs out if my diet and still my blood is showing really high ????

What did u eat and drink for breakfast lunch dinner? And what r ur sugars that u r saying they r high?


----------



## Kaiecee

Toast in the morning with peanut butter 
Lunch half a can of chef boyardee 
Snack a tomatoe sandwich 
Somewhere during the day I had a cookie (which they said was ok)
Then supper was salade with chicken 1/2 a tomatoe 1/2 a advocado and 1 tablespoon Cesar dressing I threw up pretty much my luch today 

Here is what the say my reading should be :
Before breakfast:under 5.2 mmol/L

And 2h after I eat under 6.7 mmol/L

Here are my reading for the day 
Before eating: 5.0 
And the 3 other were 2h after I ate 
7.1
6.8
7.4
What am I doing wrong ???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dont get too caught up in the numbers being a point off ... Some meters can be quite a few off... Try changing ur breads with a higher fiber/wheat bread instead of white( which can keep sugars up)....


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks Nikki :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If ur numbers are below 5.2 before every meal u have nothing to worry about..its the high blood sugars that last for a few days they start to freak out... I know we use a diff system in the usa, but before meals i should be below 90 and not over 140 an hour after... 

I usually run 80-90 before meals and alwaysssss am higher 1 hour after my meals but my doc said it was fine because before my next meal its below 90... He said if i ran 160s for a few days straight thats when we need to adjust something...


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
Can throwing up a lot make it any worse?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And just so u know, my sugars are in perfect range!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Throwing up can cause ketones and stress on the body, and stress can definetely raise blood sugars!! It has something to do with andrenalin rush and stored sugar that sits in our muscles waiting to be used, into the body ...so yes def!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If im nervous or really upset about something, i get faint and sweaty and i think my sugars low...so i will check my sugar only to see my sugar is way over 200 from. The sugar dump...no fun! I tell my hubby not to upset me because it raisesmy blood sugar...the one time i proved it to him and he beleives me now and doesnt purposely try to upset me lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Cuz I can throw up to 3 times a day sometimes so that really sucks


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> If im nervous or really upset about something, i get faint and sweaty and i think my sugars low...so i will check my sugar only to see my sugar is way over 200 from. The sugar dump...no fun! I tell my hubby not to upset me because it raisesmy blood sugar...the one time i proved it to him and he beleives me now and doesnt purposely try to upset me lol

Ill b using that one on dh tomorrow :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good! Its true too, im not bullshitting u lol...

Even when i go to amusement parks i have to take extra insulin bc of the adrenalin rushes, its crazy lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I didn't know it was that complicated


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh yea having diabetes sucks... No one in my family has it..i got it from when i had pneumonia ( the virus killed the cells in my pancreas that produce insulin) and was diagnosed on my 15 th b day.. My moms like,but shes not overweight! Then they explained i had a diff type of diabetes where my body produces no insulin at all....

Gestational is different bc u still make insulin ur body just dsnt know how to use it properly so by limiting foods and some exercise can help with that....but the concepts of each type are similar!


----------



## Betheney

had a fetal monitoring appt today and passed with flying colours :) my BP symptoms the last few days have been pretty bad but then today i woke up feeling on top of the world and sure enough todays readings were low. 

Now i have a growth scan on Friday!! yaay.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> had a fetal monitoring appt today and passed with flying colours :) my BP symptoms the last few days have been pretty bad but then today i woke up feeling on top of the world and sure enough todays readings were low.
> 
> Now i have a growth scan on Friday!! yaay.

Great news!! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay! Glad to hear it Betheney! :happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

Had my first childbirth class tonight which was enjoyable _and_ my spotting is waning!


----------



## sassy_mom

My ankles are swelling tonight. Ugh! I hate that feeling. I don't have them propped up but I am at least in bed. DH had to work until 2am tonight and I have a hard time going to sleep without him here. However, I'm going to have to break that .... he got an interview today for a new job that pays more and is a wonderful company. They need someone immediately and he has everything they are looking for. It is between him and 3 other people. It also happens that he has a certification that no one else did. Right now, money is so tight it has us both a little stressed but I know things will always work out. We will know a definite answer by tomorrow. You girls send some good thoughts our way. We could really use it. The only downside to the new job is he has to start on night shift and would most likely be working 11pm-7am. Not terrible but I hate not sleeping next to him. But I can get use to it. He was on night shift before and I managed it then. 

Oh please let this work out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> My ankles are swelling tonight. Ugh! I hate that feeling. I don't have them propped up but I am at least in bed. DH had to work until 2am tonight and I have a hard time going to sleep without him here. However, I'm going to have to break that .... he got an interview today for a new job that pays more and is a wonderful company. They need someone immediately and he has everything they are looking for. It is between him and 3 other people. It also happens that he has a certification that no one else did. Right now, money is so tight it has us both a little stressed but I know things will always work out. We will know a definite answer by tomorrow. You girls send some good thoughts our way. We could really use it. The only downside to the new job is he has to start on night shift and would most likely be working 11pm-7am. Not terrible but I hate not sleeping next to him. But I can get use to it. He was on night shift before and I managed it then.
> 
> Oh please let this work out!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you guys and hoping it all turns out to your best convenience! :flower:


----------



## Lillian33

Oooh fingers crossed for your DH Sassy!!

Betheney that's such great news, so pleased you had such a good outcome :happydance:

Ditty, really glad your spotting has eased, I know how scary and annoying that can be :flower:

Melly, hope you wake up feeling loads better :hugs:

Ducky and Jrow, glad you had good showers and Jrow, fingers crossed for power soon.

I have another growth scan Thursday, I really hope my boy has a growth spurt, my doc said he is smallish but nothing worrying at this stage, come on little man, grow!!!

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney - Yey to feeling good & having a great appointment :happydance: Keep an eye on those symptoms if they creep back though :hugs:

Ditty - Glad to hear the spotting is easing :)

Nikki & Kaiecee - I know it totally sucks that you guys have to deal with the diabetes, but wow it's pretty interesting stuff. Our bodies are so complex, it's fascinating how they react to different things... Hope you get the hang of it Kaiecee & it's doesn't make you to stressed & miserable :(

Sassy - Sending lots of prayers & positive thoughts your way for your DH!

Lillian - I have my appointment tomorrow to decide if I need regular growth/doppler scans like with DS. I'm hoping I won't as this one feels bigger to me.... grow little babies grow! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Arghhhh! I just noticed someone (assuming DH) has eaten my last slice of stollen! I wouldn't mind, but he doesn't even like almonds & says it just tastes of sugar... what a waste!


----------



## Betheney

what is this stollen you speak ok?


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheny - It's sooo yummy & fattening!

Recipe here:

https://m.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2007/dec/02/foodanddrink.recipes?cat=lifeandstyle&type=article


----------



## BlossomJ

There's a picture at this link:

https://ukcdn.ar-cdn.com/Recipes/XLarge/ba14d9b6-ed1c-40cf-8e6a-e8eaf86aaf45.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney glad your Bp was good maybe it'll stay that way. :thumbup:

Sassy. My feet are so swollen too and I'm really not on them much. Gonna talk to dr today cause they actually hurt. :shrug:


----------



## gingermango

grr so ive had spd for 23 weeks now, been seeing the physio for 15 weeks, doing exersices earing my support belt and this morning my gp has decided i should really have been having hydrotherapy? but its gonna take up to four weeks for my first app lol.


----------



## jrowenj

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage

Im thinking of you...WE are still without power as well, thank god family has been getting it back so we can stay with them. I miss normalcy so bad! There telling us we will have power by Saturday I am hoping we get it back before this storm hits!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage
> 
> Im thinking of you...WE are still without power as well, thank god family has been getting it back so we can stay with them. I miss normalcy so bad! There telling us we will have power by Saturday I am hoping we get it back before this storm hits!Click to expand...

Ugh. I hear ya! I need normalcy also. Even going out shopping to get out of the house isn't normal bc so many places are still closed or just taking cash. Street lights are out and it's hard to get around


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope it gets better ladies :( stay safe!


----------



## BlossomJ

Thinking of you & hoping you all stay safe & that it doesn't last too much longer. Can't believe you're due to get hit by more bad weather girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage
> 
> Im thinking of you...WE are still without power as well, thank god family has been getting it back so we can stay with them. I miss normalcy so bad! There telling us we will have power by Saturday I am hoping we get it back before this storm hits!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh. I hear ya! I need normalcy also. Even going out shopping to get out of the house isn't normal bc so many places are still closed or just taking cash. Street lights are out and it's hard to get aroundClick to expand...

I hear ya..I had my shower on Sunday despite all this and it was funny everyone was charging there phones and just happy for heat and hot food!! Im just thankful lil man is still inside and not born yet I feel bad for all the infants!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage
> 
> Im thinking of you...WE are still without power as well, thank god family has been getting it back so we can stay with them. I miss normalcy so bad! There telling us we will have power by Saturday I am hoping we get it back before this storm hits!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh. I hear ya! I need normalcy also. Even going out shopping to get out of the house isn't normal bc so many places are still closed or just taking cash. Street lights are out and it's hard to get aroundClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya..I had my shower on Sunday despite all this and it was funny everyone was charging there phones and just happy for heat and hot food!! Im just thankful lil man is still inside and not born yet I feel bad for all the infants!Click to expand...

I know! It would be very stressful if our newborns had to be taken care of during this


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone without power gets it soon and things can go back to normal 

I'm heading to in laws who have no Internet so ill be gone for a day or so but dh said he will take me shopping :)


----------



## JCh

jrowenj said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage

I was just speaking to one of the sales guys I work with and lives in NJ about the new storm on it's way in and the high winds :( I immediately thought of u Jaime! :( SO SORRY to hear that this is now another evacuation....
Stay safe and know that we're all thinking of the people still being effected.
Big :hugs: - take care of yourself and baby!


----------



## sassy_mom

Stay safe up there Jrowen! I hope this next storm doesn't cause too much trouble and you can get back to your home safely and hopefully with power! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime and Lauren, I'll be thinking of you ladies. They are just now getting things somewhat back to normal here and I hope it stays that way with this coming storm. I know I'm probably far for you and gas is tough but if you need anything at all let me know! I'm in hunterdon county...

I can't imagine what everyone would be doing if our little ones were here. A friend of mine has a 3 month old and they ended up paying $1000 for a generator because they had to have something! I'm be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. I work for a company that has stores in the shore area and we are doing everything we can to help the communities.


----------



## Lilahbear

Jrowe & lauren - Poor you. Sounds like you are both having a really rough time. I hope things get easier soon. x


----------



## sassy_mom

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Thank you ladies for you good thoughts and prayers!! DH just heard from the company and HE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!! What a wonderful day this is!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CharlieO

sassy_mom said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Thank you ladies for you good thoughts and prayers!! DH just heard from the company and HE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!! What a wonderful day this is!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!! x x


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> My tummy has a newly acquired top of hair... not thick hahahaha but it's there. Hubby said he had seen it before... but I hadn't LOL
> 
> Mine has a carpet of blonde hairs! Strange since my arm/ leg hairs are really dark?Click to expand...

Mine too! I have dark arm hair but i used to never have hair on my tummy now its like blonde peach fuzz, i thought it was odd. Hubby even thought it was interesting


----------



## Little J

:nope::hugs:Sorry about the ladies still with no power and such... mother nature isnt so nice sometimes 
 
I have my 28 week Dr. apt later today and my GD test.... im nervous i hope i pass it! I feel like it seems more and more women are having GD than normal, I wonder why this is?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage

Praying for all of you!! Stay safe and warm! :flower:



sassy_mom said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Thank you ladies for you good thoughts and prayers!! DH just heard from the company and HE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!! What a wonderful day this is!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Uhhh I got the chills just out of excitement for you guys! Hurray!! Thank God! :hugs: :happydance:



snowangel187 said:


> Betheney glad your Bp was good maybe it'll stay that way. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassy. My feet are so swollen too and I'm really not on them much. Gonna talk to dr today cause they actually hurt. :shrug:

 At Baby shower I had the biggest most hurting feet ever! There was this one lady there that is a retired nurse and she kept poking my feet worried they were so swollen :haha: when I got back I put my feet up for about an hour and that helped a lot! I almost had a whole size pair of feet on top of my feet they were so swollen haha.


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage
> 
> Praying for all of you!! Stay safe and warm! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Thank you ladies for you good thoughts and prayers!! DH just heard from the company and HE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!! What a wonderful day this is!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh I got the chills just out of excitement for you guys! Hurray!! Thank God! :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Betheney glad your Bp was good maybe it'll stay that way. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassy. My feet are so swollen too and I'm really not on them much. Gonna talk to dr today cause they actually hurt. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> At Baby shower I had the biggest most hurting feet ever! There was this one lady there that is a retired nurse and she kept poking my feet worried they were so swollen :haha: when I got back I put my feet up for about an hour and that helped a lot! I almost had a whole size pair of feet on top of my feet they were so swollen haha.Click to expand...

How did ur family in red bank make out? I live only about 20 minutes from there


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> How did ur family in red bank make out? I live only about 20 minutes from there

They got their energy back sunday. But my sister had to actually stay with a cousin for a couple of days because little baby Sofia couldn't sleep it was so cold before that. They say that if all this is their "new normal" they are def. staying with the gas stove now, it was a life saver to warm a little, cook and showers. Thanks for asking! :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> :nope::hugs:Sorry about the ladies still with no power and such... mother nature isnt so nice sometimes
> 
> I have my 28 week Dr. apt later today and my GD test.... im nervous i hope i pass it! I feel like it seems more and more women are having GD than normal, I wonder why this is?

I think medicine is getting better at diagnosing it because of the screening tests. In years past they didn't test everyone, only people who were symptomatic.


----------



## mellywelly

Sassy, congrats to your dh! 

Jaime, I can't believe all the bad luck you're having with the storms, I feel so sorry for you. The main thing is you are all safe, so even though evacuating must be completely inconvenient and a pain in the backside, it's not worth the risk. Do you have somewhere to go?


----------



## snowangel187

Dr appt wasn't great. They're monitoring me now twice a week and appt with OB once a week. He's also thinking about induction at 38 weeks instead of 39 if I even make it that far. It's really an extra stress I didn't want/need. We don't have any help coming unless something change until late December 16th and he would induce Dec 18th. :(


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> Dr appt wasn't great. They're monitoring me now twice a week and appt with OB once a week. He's also thinking about induction at 38 weeks instead of 39 if I even make it that far. It's really an extra stress I didn't want/need. We don't have any help coming unless something change until late December 16th and he would induce Dec 18th. :(

Sorry that you are stressing! I can't see why they wouldn't let you go one extra week? Staying in and baking should be more beneficial????:shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

the swelling has begunnnnnnnnnn.... ahhhhh


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> the swelling has begunnnnnnnnnn.... ahhhhh

For the first time in this pregnancy my rings are tight. :( I don't want to wear them on a necklace because I am afraid of it coming unclasped.


----------



## DittyByrd

I am taking some stuff back to BuyBuyBaby this afternoon. I am so excited to wander around the store and pick up some stuff I want AND I have coupons! 

I used a Diapers.com gift card yesterday to buy 2 BumGenius 4.0 pocket diapers, a pack of 6 extra liners, 2 Flip Diapers, and 6 Flip liners! I am so excited! I only got ONE of my cloth pocket diapers for the shower. I think we'll need more than that unless baby only goes to the bathroom every other day! :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> I am taking some stuff back to BuyBuyBaby this afternoon. I am so excited to wander around the store and pick up some stuff I want AND I have coupons!
> 
> I used a Diapers.com gift card yesterday to buy 2 BumGenius 4.0 pocket diapers, a pack of 6 extra liners, 2 Flip Diapers, and 6 Flip liners! I am so excited! I only got ONE of my cloth pocket diapers for the shower. I think we'll need more than that unless baby only goes to the bathroom every other day! :winkwink:

I returned doubles and triples from my shower yesterday! Got items i needed like more bottles, crib matress cover, changing pad and cover, and a winter cover for the stroller and i still had $$ left over. So we are orderig the dresser and changing table saturday when we pick the crib up ( it was ordered just needs to come in!). And im using my coupons!! Have fun, i loved it lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got 3 diaper genies and 3 of the same diaper bag lol...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yes! The excitement of getting it all done! :) MIL called me as I was spending the gift cards in Target to tell me I should wait more time in case somebody decided to still give me something else????? I was like: NO! I waited enough for baby shower, now it's my nesting time... I'm buying what I need. Hahahaha, you can't tell a lady in the middle of a shopping spree to just stop, can you?! LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I got 3 diaper genies and 3 of the same diaper bag lol...

Lucky woman! I wish I had my family in the States! I had to buy the diaper genie and my diaper bag haha, well with gift cards...lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Yes! The excitement of getting it all done! :) MIL called me as I was spending the gift cards in Target to tell me I should wait more time in case somebody decided to still give me something else????? I was like: NO! I waited enough for baby shower, now it's my nesting time... I'm buying what I need. Hahahaha, you can't tell a lady in the middle of a shopping spree to just stop, an you?! LOL

No! Abs not! Lol. We put together the stroller, and pack n play last night! And i organized her entire closet!


----------



## La Mere

LynseyPynsey said:


> Thought I'd post ladies! I'm due January 24th, we're expecting a boy :blue: we actually didn't find out I was pregnant til almost 25 weeks which was of course a massive shock as we weren't TTC or anything. Myself and OH are very excited now though! Just thought I'd come say hi :)

Hi there and welcome, Lynsey!!! Congrats on your blue bundle!!



jellybeans said:


> my tiny bump at 29 weeks + 1
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121104_214508.jpg

You look great, jellybeans!!



sassy_mom said:


> La Mere ...are you doing ok? Haven't seen you much. Sorry if you said you were going to be away from the thread and I missed it. Just wanted to make sure everything was ok.

Yeah, I'm doing alright, Sassy! Thanks for worrying! I didn't say anything, but I was just taking a lil break for hubby and got busy over the past few days!




brieri1 said:


> Had my first midwife appointment today. It went splendidly. I'm really happy with my choice. It didn't lessen the blow of writing a $1200 check.

I know that's a good chunk of money, but it's quite a bit cheaper than my last midwife. Glad you found a midwife you like.. I know that can be pretty hard.



Betheney said:


> had a fetal monitoring appt today and passed with flying colours :) my BP symptoms the last few days have been pretty bad but then today i woke up feeling on top of the world and sure enough todays readings were low.
> 
> Now i have a growth scan on Friday!! yaay.

So glad to hear everything went well and that your BP seems to be calming back down!! Yay for growth scan on Friday!!! :hugs:



jrowenj said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. We are on day 9 of no power and now we are being mandated to evacuate from our home due to a nor'easter wednesday. They're saying bc things weren't fixed (down trees and soon to be down trees) this next storm is going to create a lot of damage

Thinking and praying for you, Jaime! Big :hug: Hope you make it through unscathed! :hugs:



sassy_mom said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Thank you ladies for you good thoughts and prayers!! DH just heard from the company and HE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!! What a wonderful day this is!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Yay! I'm so happy for you and your DH, Sassy!!! :hugs:



snowangel187 said:


> Dr appt wasn't great. They're monitoring me now twice a week and appt with OB once a week. He's also thinking about induction at 38 weeks instead of 39 if I even make it that far. It's really an extra stress I didn't want/need. We don't have any help coming unless something change until late December 16th and he would induce Dec 18th. :(

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear about the added stress, Snow. Hope he lets you go to 39 weeks.. the longer :baby: bakes the better!!


Okay, girls. LOL, I've got a ton of bump pics on my journal but am posting a few here in the thread. I'm sorry I've been gone so long, just taking a break for hubby and then got busy with doing stuff :haha: Thanks for the concern from those who were asking about me. :hugs: I really appreciate it, girls!!

This was taken last Friday at exactly 30 weeks.
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-01150553-1.jpg

This was taken this morning at 30+4
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-06110049-1.jpg

And, I have lost my toes :haha:
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-06110110-1.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

I think that he is thinking it'll be more beneficial for baby to be on the outside then to continue on the inside. :shrug:

Waiting for the line to die down at city hall. I can't wait an hour in line. Standing kills me and I'd have to keep dd entertained. Dh better get home early so I can go vote.


----------



## Lillian33

Looking lovely LaMere - we missed you!

Jamie, im so so sorry you're going through such a rough time, I have everything crossed for you the next storm is small and you return to normalcy soon. You too Lauren, hoping you get your power back really soon :hugs:

Sassy, congrats to DH!!!! What fantastic news!

Snow, I'm so sorry your appointment wasnt great, but hopefully extra monitoring will mean your LO can keep baking a little longer, look after yourself :hugs:

Anyone else read much into hypnobirthing - Betheney I think you had been doing research into it? Just curious to see if it's something anyone else is finding out more about and any good website recommendations. It looks like you need to do classes to get the full benefit, but they dont offer anything anywhere near me!

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

:hugs: La Mere so good to hear from you! I'm glad everything is ok! I love the bump photos!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Lillian33 said:


> Looking lovely LaMere - we missed you!
> 
> Jamie, im so so sorry you're going through such a rough time, I have everything crossed for you the next storm is small and you return to normalcy soon. You too Lauren, hoping you get your power back really soon :hugs:
> 
> Sassy, congrats to DH!!!! What fantastic news!
> 
> Snow, I'm so sorry your appointment wasnt great, but hopefully extra monitoring will mean your LO can keep baking a little longer, look after yourself :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else read much into hypnobirthing - Betheney I think you had been doing research into it? Just curious to see if it's something anyone else is finding out more about and any good website recommendations. It looks like you need to do classes to get the full benefit, but they dont offer anything anywhere near me!
> 
> xxx

I read a hypnobirthing book a few weeks ago. It sounds too good to be true, so I'm very sceptical!!!


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> There's a picture at this link:
> 
> https://ukcdn.ar-cdn.com/Recipes/XLarge/ba14d9b6-ed1c-40cf-8e6a-e8eaf86aaf45.jpg

Looks pretty yummy!!!!!



DittyByrd said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> the swelling has begunnnnnnnnnn.... ahhhhh
> 
> For the first time in this pregnancy my rings are tight. :( I don't want to wear them on a necklace because I am afraid of it coming unclasped.Click to expand...

With my high BP I have to keep an eye out for swelling. It's my morning ritual that I wake up and check my rings still fit. Lol.


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I got 3 diaper genies and 3 of the same diaper bag lol...
> 
> Lucky woman! I wish I had my family in the States! I had to buy the diaper genie and my diaper bag haha, well with gift cards...lolClick to expand...

Count yourself lucky, showers are not the norm in the uk, we had to buy EVERYTHING ourselves.


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> There's a picture at this link:
> 
> https://ukcdn.ar-cdn.com/Recipes/XLarge/ba14d9b6-ed1c-40cf-8e6a-e8eaf86aaf45.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> the swelling has begunnnnnnnnnn.... ahhhhhClick to expand...
> 
> For the first time in this pregnancy my rings are tight. :( I don't want to wear them on a necklace because I am afraid of it coming unclasped.Click to expand...
> 
> With my high BP I have to keep an eye out for swelling. It's my morning ritual that I wake up and check my rings still fit. Lol.Click to expand...

My wedding and engagement rings have been in my jewellery box for a couple of months now. Last time I left it too late and had to have them cut off, so I took them off at the first sign of swelling this time!


----------



## Betheney

We have showers in Australia but I've never heard of a single person using a registry. Everyone just buys lovely gifts... a few people ask what might you need but generally no one goes near the expensive stuff.


----------



## snowangel187

I took my rings off a few days ago because they were stuck the day before. Thankfully the swelling went down enough to get them off. I'd be devastated if I had to cut them. I still have two rings that I can't get off. 

So annoyed. Standing in line to vote the line goes around the building. I was hoping it'd be shorter by now, but definitely wanted to get here before people get out of work. So far I'm standing but I guarantee I'll be sitting on the ground before too long. :growlmad:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The larger items are usually bought from a group of ppl that come together to a shower or close family members ( our mothrs got our crib) ..some ppl simply give $$ or gift cards so we can get what we need! Im very grateful to not really have to purchase everything...we also went with neutral colors since we dont usually get a second baby shower ..so in case we have a boy next we have everything already... However my stroller is the only girly thing we got with pink in it, but i love it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Not everyone uses the registry which is fine, but others do and no one takes it off the registry and u end up with doubles. No big deal.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> We have showers in Australia but I've never heard of a single person using a registry. Everyone just buys lovely gifts... a few people ask what might you need but generally no one goes near the expensive stuff.

Sorry Betheney, not sure if you saw my post on Hypnobirthing? Was it you who had mentioned it before and that you were reading into it? Maybe you just mentioned you were looking into relaxation and breathing techniques? I'm starting to think about labour and just curious about what others are trying :flower:


----------



## Betheney

I did see but didn't reply yet because I didn't know what to write.

The book sounds like a lot of brainwashing bullshit to me, to make mothers who don't have natural med free Labour's feel inferior.

But I do really like the look of a lot of the relaxation techniques. But I'm so busy I haven't had time to practice them and everyone online says you should practice from mid 2nd tri. 

So I haven't really done anything towards hypnobirthing yet....


----------



## Lillian33

Ok cool - sorry didnt mean to pester you!! I realise everyone doesnt read every post so just wanted to check.

Yes I tend to agree with you and Melly - bullshit, but definitely some of the relaxation and breathing techniques may be useful - if you have time to practice them as you said ha ha!

Thanks for replying :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> There's a picture at this link:
> 
> https://ukcdn.ar-cdn.com/Recipes/XLarge/ba14d9b6-ed1c-40cf-8e6a-e8eaf86aaf45.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> the swelling has begunnnnnnnnnn.... ahhhhhClick to expand...
> 
> For the first time in this pregnancy my rings are tight. :( I don't want to wear them on a necklace because I am afraid of it coming unclasped.Click to expand...
> 
> With my high BP I have to keep an eye out for swelling. It's my morning ritual that I wake up and check my rings still fit. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> My wedding and engagement rings have been in my jewellery box for a couple of months now. Last time I left it too late and had to have them cut off, so I took them off at the first sign of swelling this time!Click to expand...

I don't remember the last time I wore my rings :( hubby once in a while will take his off and give it to me. He had a spare one that he didn't like because was too big all over that I was using, but yeah, it's too heavy. I think I had to put them away at the beginning of second tri. :wacko:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> I took my rings off a few days ago because they were stuck the day before. Thankfully the swelling went down enough to get them off. I'd be devastated if I had to cut them. I still have two rings that I can't get off.
> 
> So annoyed. Standing in line to vote the line goes around the building. I was hoping it'd be shorter by now, but definitely wanted to get here before people get out of work. So far I'm standing but I guarantee I'll be sitting on the ground before too long. :growlmad:

Call hubby and tell him to take you a portable chair! 

- Random: THAT TYSON ADD THEY HAVE HERE IS DRIVING ME INSANE! :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> We have showers in Australia but I've never heard of a single person using a registry. Everyone just buys lovely gifts... a few people ask what might you need but generally no one goes near the expensive stuff.

Sounds a lot like Guatemala. We do have wedding registry though, but not baby.


----------



## Betheney

Lillian33 said:


> Ok cool - sorry didnt mean to pester you!! I realise everyone doesnt read every post so just wanted to check.
> 
> Yes I tend to agree with you and Melly - bullshit, but definitely some of the relaxation and breathing techniques may be useful - if you have time to practice them as you said ha ha!
> 
> Thanks for replying :)

Well in truth, i read the post thought "I'll reply to that later" but had completely forgotten, had you not reminded me or if i hadn't gone back a few pages i probably would of forgotten to reply.

There's so much here i wish to reply to but want to wait until i'm on the computer or until i have a more coherent answer. But then i completely forget all about it. lol. Baby brain is wicked.


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies!

Jaime and all the other east coast ladies, still thinking about u all and hoping this coming storm doesn't cause any additional damage.

Love ur pics La Mere and Jellybean! 

I've started swelling up too, mostly my ankles but my feet do get a bit swollen too. I can't believe how the time is winding down! Can't wait to have my lil man here, i just hope the work on the house is done in time. fingers crossed.


----------



## La Mere

I've been really fortunate concerning swelling with both pregnancies. I never really swelled much at all with Rayven, and so far the only swelling I've had this pregnancy has been in my hands, but not really that bad. Knock on wood :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh... I hate the swelling. I stopped wearing my rings long ago. Our summer was so damn hot that I was swollen from that too. I actually bought a fake one in a big size that I wear now. It's big and obnoxious and everyone gets a kick out of it! Haha...


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I took my rings off a few days ago because they were stuck the day before. Thankfully the swelling went down enough to get them off. I'd be devastated if I had to cut them. I still have two rings that I can't get off.
> 
> So annoyed. Standing in line to vote the line goes around the building. I was hoping it'd be shorter by now, but definitely wanted to get here before people get out of work. So far I'm standing but I guarantee I'll be sitting on the ground before too long. :growlmad:
> 
> Call hubby and tell him to take you a portable chair!
> 
> - Random: THAT TYSON ADD THEY HAVE HERE IS DRIVING ME INSANE! :dohh:Click to expand...


I waited in line for two hours. After an hour or so I made it close enough to where they had chairs lined up. I felt bad sitting when there were people in their 80's and 90's standing. Thankfully it was only 75* out. I did sit a few times tho when I felt like I was going to pass out.


----------



## ARuppe716

I should stay up and watch all the election coverage but Im exhausted from making a human all day so I'm off to bed!! I'm sure Facebook will let me know how it's unfolding...


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm watching the results unfold. It actually is interesting how they are doing it. Normally I'm not fond of politics but they are keeping my attention.

I was really swollen with DD but have been lucky this time. If I am on my feet too much and don't have enough water, then my ankles will swell but thankfully they have been the only thing to swell. *KNOCK ON WOOD* I'm still wearing my rings and haven't had any problems with them. When I was pregnant with DD, I bought big crazy fake ones too and thought it was fun! :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

I didn't start swelling this early with dd, but dr isn't concerned as long as I don't start getting headaches and blurred vision (obviously) I'm pretty sure he would just decide to deliver me at that point. I mean how many more complications can one take? Dh is upset by all the monitoring and everything going on he says he just wants her delivered. I told him deliveryay relieve some stress, but then a whole new range of stress and possible complications arise. I hope I can make it 4-5 more weeks at least. :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - Woohoo! So excited for you & DH :happydance: Great to have some good news in the thread :D

La Mere - More lovely pics & good to have you back :) Feel silly for worrying now :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh my! Sassy I completely forgot to say how stoked I am for u! Great news about your DH's job!!

I hope we all make it to term, at least 37 weeks before any of these beans decide to show up. I'm really glad we have all made it this far and haven't had any super early beans.


----------



## Lauren021406

still no power here and with the upcoming storm its unlikely to return..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh lauren thats awful!! :( not the best situation to be in almost 32 weeks pregnant im sure... :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Actually u r 32 weeks! Congrats! :) trying to stay positive!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren I hope this new storm doesn't cause any damage or trouble for you! I also hope that they can somehow get some power on. I hate that you are having to go through this just after this other big one hit. Stay safe! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> Looking lovely LaMere - we missed you!
> 
> Jamie, im so so sorry you're going through such a rough time, I have everything crossed for you the next storm is small and you return to normalcy soon. You too Lauren, hoping you get your power back really soon :hugs:
> 
> Sassy, congrats to DH!!!! What fantastic news!
> 
> Snow, I'm so sorry your appointment wasnt great, but hopefully extra monitoring will mean your LO can keep baking a little longer, look after yourself :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else read much into hypnobirthing - Betheney I think you had been doing research into it? Just curious to see if it's something anyone else is finding out more about and any good website recommendations. It looks like you need to do classes to get the full benefit, but they dont offer anything anywhere near me!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: Thank you, Lillian! I missed y'all too!



sassy_mom said:


> :hugs: La Mere so good to hear from you! I'm glad everything is ok! I love the bump photos!!!

Thank you, Sassy! :hugs: Sorry to have made you girls worry!



AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jaime and all the other east coast ladies, still thinking about u all and hoping this coming storm doesn't cause any additional damage.
> 
> Love ur pics La Mere and Jellybean!
> 
> I've started swelling up too, mostly my ankles but my feet do get a bit swollen too. I can't believe how the time is winding down! Can't wait to have my lil man here, i just hope the work on the house is done in time. fingers crossed.

Thanks, AJ!



BlossomJ said:


> Sassy - Woohoo! So excited for you & DH :happydance: Great to have some good news in the thread :D
> 
> La Mere - More lovely pics & good to have you back :) Feel silly for worrying now :blush:

:hugs: Thank you, Blossom! Don't feel silly at all, I also worry when we don't hear from someone for a few days! :hugs: thanks for the concern, I really appreciate it.



Lauren021406 said:


> still no power here and with the upcoming storm its unlikely to return..

:hugs: I am sorry you are having to go through this much right now, Lauren. I hope you make it through this upcoming storm unscathed' :hugs:

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

:happydance: My baby shower is next Tues! I'm so excited, I can't wait. Lol, it's funny I kinda feel like a little kid before going to a friend's birthday party or something.. I think it might be because I never got to have one with Rayven. 

I was just thinking.. Have any of you girls got your cards,etc. for your Secret Santa yet? I was just thinking I should probably get it but not sure if its still a bit early? :shrug:

Also, I was feeling really shitty yesterday. This may not make sense but I was feeling nauseous, but not sick at my stomach. Like my head felt like it does when I get sick at,my stomach and feel like I wanna barf, but it was just my head. :shrug: have any of you felt this way before? I did start feeling better after I laid down for a little while and took a little nap.. Then felt the same way after dinner and while I was laying in bed...


----------



## Little J

Booo...... i failed the quick GD test :nope: Now i have to do the 3 hour test.

They say normal range is 78-139 and my result was 171 

I cant imagine fasting for 12 hours then sitting at the Dr's for 3 hours WITHOUT food still and getting blood drawn every hour for 3 hours....

I really hope I pass that test as its hard for me to try and keep to a strict diet because I am so busy i tend to not realize what im eating sometimes:nope:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

31 weeks, 9 to go!! :D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> Booo...... i failed the quick GD test :nope: Now i have to do the 3 hour test.
> 
> They say normal range is 78-139 and my result was 171
> 
> I cant imagine fasting for 12 hours then sitting at the Dr's for 3 hours WITHOUT food still and getting blood drawn every hour for 3 hours....
> 
> I really hope I pass that test as its hard for me to try and keep to a strict diet because I am so busy i tend to not realize what im eating sometimes:nope:

I really hope you pass! :hugs: And the fasting does suck! 



Lauren021406 said:


> still no power here and with the upcoming storm its unlikely to return..

Hope they hurry up!! It's been long enough! 



La Mere said:


> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
> 
> :happydance: My baby shower is next Tues! I'm so excited, I can't wait. Lol, it's funny I kinda feel like a little kid before going to a friend's birthday party or something.. I think it might be because I never got to have one with Rayven.
> 
> I was just thinking.. Have any of you girls got your cards,etc. for your Secret Santa yet? I was just thinking I should probably get it but not sure if its still a bit early? :shrug:
> 
> Also, I was feeling really shitty yesterday. This may not make sense but I was feeling nauseous, but not sick at my stomach. Like my head felt like it does when I get sick at,my stomach and feel like I wanna barf, but it was just my head. :shrug: have any of you felt this way before? I did start feeling better after I laid down for a little while and took a little nap.. Then felt the same way after dinner and while I was laying in bed...

Hope you have tons of fun at your baby shower! :) :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Yay, DeeDee! You're a pineapple! (peeked at the list on the bump site) :haha: I'm still a cucumber till Friday, then I will join you in the ranks of the pineapple! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Yay, DeeDee! You're a pineapple! (peeked at the list on the bump site) :haha: I'm still a cucumber till Friday, then I will join you in the ranks of the pineapple! :hugs:

Yes! A pineapple! :D I just posted it up on Facebook.


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo!! 31 here for me too!!

Lauren please be safe! Keeping my fingers crossed for all us east coasters here.

Jaime- I hope you're ok... I heard they were doing more evacuations near you with the incoming storm. I hope you are somewhere safe.


----------



## La Mere

Its weird, I am on this site called welcome home baby and it sends me a email every week saying how far along I am... But I always get the email before my tickers say I've moved into the next week. Like I got my email from them today saying I was 31 weeks, but my ticker won't change till Friday.. Weird, huh? :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Woah! Guatemala just had an 7.5 earthquake! I was talking with my mom and niece on Skype and all of the sudden they started running out of the diner room into the garden. Scary stuff!!!!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> Woah! Guatemala just had an 7.5 earthquake! I was talking with my mom and niece on Skype and all of the sudden they started running out of the diner room into the garden. Scary stuff!!!!

wow! That is scary! Are they okay?


----------



## sassy_mom

I haven't gotten my card yet but I keep reminding myself. I don't think it is too early if you wanted to go ahead and get it done. I had a question about the Secret Santa. Do we need to write in there our BnB name so they know who it is from? Most of us go by user names so I didn't know what we could do about that. 
I also have an idea for a small handmade gift to put into my envelope. :happydance: This is so much fun! 

Sorry you were feeling bad La Mere. I've felt like that before. The "head nausea" ... hopefully it isn't something you have to continue to deal with. It may have just been your body being tired and needing some rest. Pregnancy is so weird sometimes. 

I'm feeling a little run down from no sleep for the last couple of days. DH didn't get home until 1am ... and we didn't get to sleep until almost 2am. DD got up at 8 this morning. In between that I had to keep getting up to pee. Ugh! But thankfully I'm making a roast in the crockpot so I don't have to worry about cooking tonight. I am trying to do a few house hold chores. Hopefully I can get what needs doing done before I fall asleep. :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Woah! Guatemala just had an 7.5 earthquake! I was talking with my mom and niece on Skype and all of the sudden they started running out of the diner room into the garden. Scary stuff!!!!


Oh man!! Is everyone ok??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Woah! Guatemala just had an 7.5 earthquake! I was talking with my mom and niece on Skype and all of the sudden they started running out of the diner room into the garden. Scary stuff!!!!
> 
> wow! That is scary! Are they okay?Click to expand...

Yeah, Guatemala has concrete walls because of their history with earth quakes. But it's still scary haha. Now they are back to normal, thanks for asking!


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> I haven't gotten my card yet but I keep reminding myself. I don't think it is too early if you wanted to go ahead and get it done. I had a question about the Secret Santa. Do we need to write in there our BnB name so they know who it is from? Most of us go by user names so I didn't know what we could do about that.
> I also have an idea for a small handmade gift to put into my envelope. :happydance: This is so much fun!
> 
> Sorry you were feeling bad La Mere. I've felt like that before. The "head nausea" ... hopefully it isn't something you have to continue to deal with. It may have just been your body being tired and needing some rest. Pregnancy is so weird sometimes.
> 
> I'm feeling a little run down from no sleep for the last couple of days. DH didn't get home until 1am ... and we didn't get to sleep until almost 2am. DD got up at 8 this morning. In between that I had to keep getting up to pee. Ugh! But thankfully I'm making a roast in the crockpot so I don't have to worry about cooking tonight. I am trying to do a few house hold chores. Hopefully I can get what needs doing done before I fall asleep. :haha::haha:

I think that would be alright to add our usernames, just like (La_Mare) or something like that. My only worry with getting it now would be losing it or Rayven finding it and deciding it looked yummy! :haha: she's getting her I-teeth in and has started her chewing on everything she can get a hold of again :haha:

And thanks, I think its just me being tired.. Getting up at around 6:30 for the past month with no napping in between has really done me in :haha: I am.thinking of taking a nap if Ray does today... 



DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Woah! Guatemala just had an 7.5 earthquake! I was talking with my mom and niece on Skype and all of the sudden they started running out of the diner room into the garden. Scary stuff!!!!
> 
> wow! That is scary! Are they okay?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Guatemala has concrete walls because of their history with earth quakes. But it's still scary haha. Now they are back to normal, thanks for asking!Click to expand...

No problem, I think I would be terrified :haha: I have never been in an earthquake though I slept through a small one back in Oklahoma...


----------



## mellywelly

I presumed we wouldn't put who it was from? I thought thats where the 'secret' part of secret Santa came from :shrug:

I'm going to get my gift tomorrow, although I like it so much I want it myself:happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Well, its supposed to be secret until you get the card, then you would know who was pair with you and such.


----------



## mellywelly

Oh right, I thought it was random who we were buying for, didn't realise the person we are buying for is also buying back for you.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. So this morning the milk (in the refrigerator) :haha: was stinky tho it hadn't expired but made it so I didn't want to eat. So I skipped breakfast. Then I decided that I wasn't waiting for my help to come organize baby's room. So I spent all morning doing that. I've just eaten lunch and am laying down hoping baby will move. I haven't felt her move at all today. Which is freaking me out because the dr talked about the cord around her neck, not sure if it's because I skipped breakfast, because I was busy or because something is wrong. :cry: anyways not sure how long I'll give it before I go to the hospital, but I'm freaked out. :(


----------



## Poppy84

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies. So this morning the milk (in the refrigerator) :haha: was stinky tho it hadn't expired but made it so I didn't want to eat. So I skipped breakfast. Then I decided that I wasn't waiting for my help to come organize baby's room. So I spent all morning doing that. I've just eaten lunch and am laying down hoping baby will move. I haven't felt her move at all today. Which is freaking me out because the dr talked about the cord around her neck, not sure if it's because I skipped breakfast, because I was busy or because something is wrong. :cry: anyways not sure how long I'll give it before I go to the hospital, but I'm freaked out. :(

I would just go to hospital now hun. There is no point stressing urself out as that is not good for u or baby. I'm sure everything is fine and as soon as u get to hospital baby will start dancing as that's the way it works 

A few weeks ago I hadn't felt baby move all day. I went in at 5pm just to be sure and as soon as I sat down in the hospital baby started moving like crazy


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Definitley go in... Everything is fine I'm sure. But, its always better to be safe then sorry. Or maybe have some juice or jiggle the belly a bit. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Woah! Guatemala just had an 7.5 earthquake! I was talking with my mom and niece on Skype and all of the sudden they started running out of the diner room into the garden. Scary stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh man!! Is everyone ok??Click to expand...

My family was normal after it finished. I've been keeping an eye on news and it seems like in old country towns some houses fell. :s 7.5 is very strong!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Oh right, I thought it was random who we were buying for, didn't realise the person we are buying for is also buying back for you.

It's a secret santa 'til you get the gift! So you still don't know who is going to send you... 'til... they actually do hahaha. 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Oh right, I thought it was random who we were buying for, didn't realise the person we are buying for is also buying back for you.
> 
> It's a secret santa 'til you get the gift! So you still don't know who is going to send you... 'til... they actually do hahaha.
> 
> HAVE FUN!Click to expand...

Its s good job someone said how its been done then as I was just going to write love from your secret Santa! 

When we do our work one, we don't put who's it's from, then the fun is trying to work out who bought for you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Oh right, I thought it was random who we were buying for, didn't realise the person we are buying for is also buying back for you.
> 
> It's a secret santa 'til you get the gift! So you still don't know who is going to send you... 'til... they actually do hahaha.
> 
> HAVE FUN!Click to expand...
> 
> Its s good job someone said how its been done then as I was just going to write love from your secret Santa!
> 
> When we do our work one, we don't put who's it's from, then the fun is trying to work out who bought for you!Click to expand...

I bet it's fun! I remember we would send little hints with candies to make them guess, but did let them know by the time we gave the gifts! But it's a lot easier because it's in person, unlike a forum. 

I've been thinking sooo much about what I want to make for the card and little gift! It's so much fun. :) I even ask hubby all the time what he thinks of my ideas haha.


----------



## La Mere

That does sound like fun, Melly! I just thought it would be easier this way because like DeeDee said it is on a forum. :haha: sorry if I have caused any confusion


----------



## mellywelly

I'm just buying, my making skills are not good!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> I'm just buying, my making skills are not good!

I bet that whatever you buy is going to be great! :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Lol same here, Melly.. At least I am buying the card anyway... *looks around sneakily* I actually already have the gift... :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Now I have too many ideas of things to put into the envelope! :haha::haha::haha: 

Snow go in if you feel it necessary. Don't wait and stress out!!! :hugs: They would rather you be safe and ask them to check.


----------



## AJThomas

I already kno what gift I want to get but my envelope is not gonna be card size for sure :haha: but I'm gonna get it anyway cuz I think the person I got will really enjoy it ;) I haven't gotten it yet but I'm going to very soon, I even had DH go check it out for me.


----------



## BlossomJ

Snow - Hope that baby wakes up & it eases your mind. If not I would just go and get checked.

Deedee - Glad your family is ok! I've only ever been in a really small quake... my pan fell off the stove & I nearly pee'd my pants! I actually thought a bomb had gone off in the building as we never get earthquakes. I can't imagine it being part if normal life.

I saw my consultant today & baby is only measuring 26 weeks, so I'm booked in for weekly growth/doppler scans now. It takes about 3 hours in the hospital (as they always run really late) & DH can't take half a day off to look after DS every week, so I'm not sure what we'll do. Maybe transfer my care to my parents hometown earlier than planned, but then I'll have a 4 hour round trip to appointments :(

Anyway, I'm not overly concerned about the size yet, but we'll see what happens. I'd hoped it wouldn't be an issue this time, as I didn't want to feel pressured to have an early induction or c-section with no obvious reasons for the restricted growth, but that may be where I'm headed. As long as the baby keeps growing at it's own pace & there are no other issues, I think I'll refuse to deliver before 39 weeks, even if it ends up being tiny. It's just so hard to know the best thing to do!

I've decided what card I'm making for the secret Santa & have done a small gift too :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Been non existent today! I really need to catch up but I have to go to work now :( Catch up with u all later!

Snow I hope everything is good, did u go get checked?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Snow - Hope that baby wakes up & it eases your mind. If not I would just go and get checked.
> 
> Deedee - Glad your family is ok! I've only ever been in a really small quake... my pan fell off the stove & I nearly pee'd my pants! I actually thought a bomb had gone off in the building as we never get earthquakes. I can't imagine it being part if normal life.
> 
> I saw my consultant today & baby is only measuring 26 weeks, so I'm booked in for weekly growth/doppler scans now. It takes about 3 hours in the hospital (as they always run really late) & DH can't take half a day off to look after DS every week, so I'm not sure what we'll do. Maybe transfer my care to my parents hometown earlier than planned, but then I'll have a 4 hour round trip to appointments :(
> 
> Anyway, I'm not overly concerned about the size yet, but we'll see what happens. I'd hoped it wouldn't be an issue this time, as I didn't want to feel pressured to have an early induction or c-section with no obvious reasons for the restricted growth, but that may be where I'm headed. As long as the baby keeps growing at it's own pace & there are no other issues, I think I'll refuse to deliver before 39 weeks, even if it ends up being tiny. It's just so hard to know the best thing to do!
> 
> I've decided what card I'm making for the secret Santa & have done a small gift too :)

Oh no, what a hassle! I'm sure all your efforts will be very well worth it though! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

It seems like an awful lot of us have something or other which places us in the high risk category or is just just a total pain in the neck. Is there anyone left who doesn't have GD, High blood pressure, small baby, SPD, spotting.... etc etc? Don't know if this is unusual, or just typical now that the monitoring of pregnancies has advanced so much?


----------



## Poppy84

BlossomJ said:


> It seems like an awful lot of us have something or other which places us in the high risk category or is just just a total pain in the neck. Is there anyone left who doesn't have GD, High blood pressure, small baby, SPD, spotting.... etc etc? Don't know if this is unusual, or just typical now that the monitoring of pregnancies has advanced so much?

I don't have any of those things but I do have a low lying placenta. I had high blood pressure before I got pregnant but it is gone down since


----------



## Little J

I forget but which ladies failed the GD quick screen and had to do the 3 hour test and passed? What were your quick screen results (I know they differ and you cant base an outcome on others) but i was just curious!

I keep wanting to eat my fruit snack but im feeling guilty if i do, and i havent even been diagnosed with GD yet! I wont know until friday what my fait is


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> I forget but which ladies failed the GD quick screen and had to do the 3 hour test and passed? What were your quick screen results (I know they differ and you cant base an outcome on others) but i was just curious!
> 
> I keep wanting to eat my fruit snack but im feeling guilty if i do, and i havent even been diagnosed with GD yet! I wont know until friday what my fait is

I forgot to ask my numbers after the whole excitement of the "You Passed" words. I know how that is, I waited almost 2 weeks to know if I had it or not and hubby even had me in an exercise regimen haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Speaking of exercise regimens LOL My out of breath part of pregnancy is at its best or worse LOL Take me to the Target on a busy shopping day, park the car a little far away from the door and you'll have me catching my breath by the time I go threw the door hahahahahaha It's incredible and very shameful!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am very thankful the SPD is all that I have. It seems to be worse if I'm in one position for too long so I think I'm learning to deal with it pretty well. Pregnancy is very taxing on our bodies and there can really be a host of issues so I am overly thankful for every thing being right on. I'm always telling DH that the grand idea of making humans wasn't well thought out. :haha: There just had to be a better way. My grandma jokes that there should have just been a store where we all could have gone. :haha: 

I get out of breath too Deedee. I went to take out my trash and feed my dog and was huffing when I got back. :haha: You would've thought I had just tried to run a marathon. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

I'm so sick of not being able to breath!!!! It's not even shortness of breath. It's like my lungs have halved in capacity and I'm constantly suffocating.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> I'm so sick of not being able to breath!!!! It's not even shortness of breath. It's like my lungs have halved in capacity and I'm constantly suffocating.

Yes! exactly


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I feel like your thread spam now, but: NJ GIRLS, IS IT SNOWING NOW TOO?!!!! Jeeeeesh! Stay safe, Girls without power stay super warm!!! Praying for you!


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney said:


> I'm so sick of not being able to breath!!!! It's not even shortness of breath. It's like my lungs have halved in capacity and I'm constantly suffocating.

Urgh I know how that feels. I was so short of breath last week and then my bump seems to have dropped quite dramatically and I can breath again. Am still out of breath from climbing one flight of stairs though and everyone at work keeps telling me off for not using the lift.

Snow - I hope baby has started moving again. My little one keeps giving me frights by being super quiet and then just when I am about to phone the hospital getting super active. They are having a very active day today, but yesterday was quiet.

I feel lucky that I am having a fairly healthy pregnancy so far. My only slight issue at the moment is a possible low lying placenta, but they are going to do another scan at 36 weeks to check and apparently in most cases it will have moved up and out of the way by that point. Lets hope so!

Man, I am so tired. I was awake from 4am to 6am last night so am off to bed! Take care everyone.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yes DeeDee it's snowing here!! I've heard forecasts of anything from 2 to 6 inches!! Crazy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yes DeeDee it's snowing here!! I've heard forecasts of anything from 2 to 6 inches!! Crazy!

Sister posted pictures. It's crazyyy crazyy!


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow ... it is snowing now! Normally I would say how beautiful but I know with no power and just having gone through that mess of a storm it is the last thing anybody wants up there. 

All of you ladies up there please stay safe and warm!! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - I've heard SPD can be super painful, so sounds like you're being brave. Glad you're coping we'll though :)

Lilah - Yey for minimal complications! Hope that placenta moves :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm off to bed - Hope everyone still without heat and/or power is ok & you don't get any further damage from the current bad weather :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

My only complaint is SPD and low iron although thankfully the SPD has eased off a lot now and I barely notice it. I think it was aggrevated when I was working and not sitting in a proper chair at my desk and now that I'm not working it has improved. Thankfully no other health problems apart from being really tired every afternoon and not capable of much more than laying on the couch. I'm learning to do work in the mornings while I have the energy so I can rest in the afternoon.

I just spent the last couple of hours sorting out the nursery. We had just been dumping things in there so it's getting all organised now and looks good, I cleaned all the windows and polished the dresser up as it's an old vintage one I love. Put some clothes away and unpackaged various items, i have a heap of rubbish sitting to be disposed of now. I just have to sort out some new curtains and other bits and pieces like artwork I'm making, wash the rest of the clothes and sew some more bibs and burp cloths and swaddle wraps etc. Getting there slowly!

When I saw my midwife on Monday she informed me the small hospital I'm delivering at gives very few epidurals. You won't get one if you ask nicely you have to satisfy an obstetrician that there is a medical need for one.. I was banking on having one as I did with my second baby and loved it, now I'm trying to get my head around the likelihood that I won't.


----------



## Lauren021406

Yes it snowing here.... Now they say power will not be restored until Sunday....thankfully my parents have power and we can stay there but i miss my house!


----------



## AJThomas

My only (and constant) complaint is not being able to breathe. Exercise fixed my spd and leg cramps it seems, altho the bigger. Baby gets the more careful I have to be, the least bit of walking and my calves feel like they're going to lock up on me. I'm nervous that baby will be small but I have no good reason to think that.


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks ladies, she has been moving. She isn't necessarily as active as she normally is, but does pass the "kick count" and a little more. I plan on keeping a really close eye on it tomorrow and keeping it low key. And hopefully I'll be able to wait til my nst Friday before needing to go in. :thumbup: 

I think I have a cold too. :growlmad:

The good news is I did accomplish a lot today. Finished washing baby's blankets and towels and folded and put away all laundry. Put together her bouncy seat, now I just need batteries I bought the wrong size :dohh: I need to vacuum and shampoo baby's rug (and by I, I mean dh :rofl: )


----------



## La Mere

Glad to hear she started moving and passed the kick count :thumbup: Keep us updated on how you and little miss are doing, Snow.

Blossom- I don't have GD, or any other of the things you mentioned. :blush: Guess I'm just extremely lucky. *knock on wood*

Hope all you girls still without power are staying safe and warm. The snow must suck... :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awesome news snow! everyone stay warm. I was driving home from work and the snow started! Its pretty frigid out there. I know the east coast girls have safe places to stay so thats a relief!


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day!!! 10 weeks to go!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I worked 12 hrs today - it's so hard to catch up with this thread after not being on it for 24hrs.

Glad to hear she's moving Snow. I go thru that with my little bean, too. I panic all day then all at once he/she wakes up and let's me know it's all good!

I set up the bouncer last night and the cats can't get enough of it! They LOVE it!

I also got 2 Flip diapers and 4 BumGenuis 4.0s along with some extra liners. I think I am going to love them. I can't believe I am excited about diapers! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> It's fruit day!!! 10 weeks to go!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> I worked 12 hrs today - it's so hard to catch up with this thread after not being on it for 24hrs.
> 
> Glad to hear she's moving Snow. I go thru that with my little bean, too. I panic all day then all at once he/she wakes up and let's me know it's all good!
> 
> I set up the bouncer last night and the cats can't get enough of it! They LOVE it!
> 
> I also got 2 Flip diapers and 4 BumGenuis 4.0s along with some extra liners. I think I am going to love them. I can't believe I am excited about diapers! :)


I get excited about diapers too!! haha! We are doing the gdiapers and bumgenius and DH is always asking me how I can just stand there and look at them for so long. :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok ... I officially think that doing any sort of down there grooming at 32 weeks pregnant should be considered a rigorous workout routine or perhaps an olympic sport. HOLY CRAP!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

DH and I took a nap earlier today. Baby wasn't wanting to sleep though. He kept giving me multiple jabs - tap tap tap. We put our hands there and he kept hitting our hands. DH started tapping back and then baby tapped back harder and with more frequency. It was a fun game for awhile. Took awhile for me to fall asleep. hehe


----------



## mellywelly

I'm lucky that I've not had any problems, my bump has always been low so I can breath fine too. 

I've just been to get my secret Santa gift, and it had gone :cry: there was one very similar which I got instead, but I really liked the other one :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> I am very thankful the SPD is all that I have. It seems to be worse if I'm in one position for too long so I think I'm learning to deal with it pretty well. Pregnancy is very taxing on our bodies and there can really be a host of issues so I am overly thankful for every thing being right on. I'm always telling DH that the grand idea of making humans wasn't well thought out. :haha: There just had to be a better way. My grandma jokes that there should have just been a store where we all could have gone. :haha:
> 
> I get out of breath too Deedee. I went to take out my trash and feed my dog and was huffing when I got back. :haha: You would've thought I had just tried to run a marathon. :haha:

I watched a tv programme the other night about how pre-historic man evolved. It used to be easier for us to give birth, but when we started to walk upright, our pelvis shape had to change, therefore making it harder for us to birth! Lol feel like a right nerd now :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Ok ... I officially think that doing any sort of down there grooming at 32 weeks pregnant should be considered a rigorous workout routine or perhaps an olympic sport. HOLY CRAP!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Agreed. :rofl: I spent 45 minutes the other day and I'm still not sure it's complete. I asked dh to check for patches i might have missed and he said no, cause he's shut off. :rofl: I told him with all this drama baby is giving I got to be ready to be checked at a moments notice. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Dh does mine for me, he says it's the only time he gets near it now:rofl:


----------



## Little J

wow Deedee, it took 2 weeks to get results back!? I am going in tomorrow morning for my 3 hour test and they said i would get the results within an hour or 2..... fingers crossed that everything looks fine for me tomorrow!!!


----------



## duckytwins

A few days ago I noticed how when one of my boys gets overwhelmed, over stimulated or anxious, he plays with his hair. (He has always had a hard time with change). He's been doing it more and more lately, and last night, I found a pretty decent sized spot on the back of his head where he's pulled his hair out :cry:

I went online last night and found out there's a condition called trichotillomania, where someone has an uncontrollable urge to pull their hair out. It said online that it can come with an anxiety disorder. Now I'm freaking out over poor DS. He's been acting up quite a bit lately, so DH talked with him the other night. It seems he's really nervous about when the baby comes and how things will change. I asked him if he has any questions about how things will be different, but he can't seem to articulate what he's thinking or feeling. I have no idea what to do for him. I'm trying to spend extra time with the boys (cuddling on the couch, etc) but I don't know what to do to help him with his fears, thoughts, questions and (obvious) anxiety. I'm so upset that he's so upset and I just don't know what to do. I plan to call his pediatrician today to see what he says, then maybe call the psychologist at school, but the fact that he's so upset that he's pulling his hair out breaks my heart. I actually wondered last night if having another baby was a good idea, and I cried. :cry:

I don't want this baby to cause my poor, sweet little man so much stress. I never thought he'd have such a hard time with it and now I am feeling guilty for doing this to him.


----------



## mellywelly

:hugs:I've posted on the other thread ducky:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks melly. I'm sorry to cross-post, but I was hoping to get as much help as I can.


----------



## snowangel187

Keep them as involved as you can in the process Bring them to ultrasounds let them pick things they like for baby. We let dd make the baby a build a bear and then make herself one. :thumbup: our hospital offers a sibling class I don't know if maybe that's something you could see if it is available. And lastly I would make a dr appt for him and maybe have dh sit with him while u talk to dr about ur concerns and then have dr talk to him. Good luck.


----------



## AJThomas

Eeeeek! 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## snowangel187

Crazy feeling huh AJ, I probably only have 6-7 weeks depending on what dr decides assuming I make it that far. I finished almost everything yesterday. Hopefully I can get dh to shampoo carpets this weekend. Then I need to pick up some newborn diapers and take the car seat out of the box. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

32 weeks today!!!!!!!!! Still a squash ... I wonder when the fruit will change again? I can't believe I only have 8 weeks left. I have an appt today ... I'm sure it will be just a quick check up. I hope though it won't be like last time where I was there for 45 minutes and they spent 2 minutes in the room with me. I had to wait forever last time and I was early! I was aggravated. 

DH starts on night shift tonight ... :cry: 10pm-6am .. I'm going to miss him. I hate night shift because I have to sleep alone. Boo! But I am thankful he loves the job and thankful he has a job! He is very sore from it. He said it is physically demanding and he hasn't done physical work like that for quite some time so all his muscles need to get use to it again. 

Ducky I am so sorry you and your family are going through this. I hope that someone can help sort out things to take the worry from DS. I know some kids really do stress over new babies coming in but hopefully he can understand that there is nothing to worry about and everything will be ok. :hugs::hugs: I would keep trying to talk to him and like Snow mentioned, involve them in everything you can so maybe he feels more at ease with the transition.


----------



## CharlieO

duckytwins said:


> A few days ago I noticed how when one of my boys gets overwhelmed, over stimulated or anxious, he plays with his hair. (He has always had a hard time with change). He's been doing it more and more lately, and last night, I found a pretty decent sized spot on the back of his head where he's pulled his hair out :cry:
> 
> I went online last night and found out there's a condition called trichotillomania, where someone has an uncontrollable urge to pull their hair out. It said online that it can come with an anxiety disorder. Now I'm freaking out over poor DS. He's been acting up quite a bit lately, so DH talked with him the other night. It seems he's really nervous about when the baby comes and how things will change. I asked him if he has any questions about how things will be different, but he can't seem to articulate what he's thinking or feeling. I have no idea what to do for him. I'm trying to spend extra time with the boys (cuddling on the couch, etc) but I don't know what to do to help him with his fears, thoughts, questions and (obvious) anxiety. I'm so upset that he's so upset and I just don't know what to do. I plan to call his pediatrician today to see what he says, then maybe call the psychologist at school, but the fact that he's so upset that he's pulling his hair out breaks my heart. I actually wondered last night if having another baby was a good idea, and I cried. :cry:
> 
> I don't want this baby to cause my poor, sweet little man so much stress. I never thought he'd have such a hard time with it and now I am feeling guilty for doing this to him.

Hey Ducky, Firstly, don't freak out, it's a lot more common than people think. I developed this about the time of my GCSE's and I can safely say it had nothing to do with my parents or how i was bought up. Its an unconcious action, i do it when i'm trying to concentrate or figure something out and I don't realise. I would also say that this would have cropped up at some point, baby or not, IT IS NOT YOUR FAULT.

Something that some people find helpful is to try and transfer that nervous action into something else. For example, my brother sucked his thumb as a kid, but he liked to twist a peice of ribbon that was around the neck of his teddy at the same time. I used a worry ring, (a ring set ontop of another that could twist but wouldn't come off), some people wear a band on their wrist and try and train themselves to twist that, I'm not sure how old your boy is, but i imagine he'll have a dress code if he's at school? try picking something he thinks is REALLY cool, but not massively obvious, a wrist band might be a good call, then check it with his teacher. He wont want something obvious to other kids, and its not something you can make him do, its just a suggestion on how to transfer it. I was 15 when i had to deal with it, and its a bit easier to be rational about it when you're older. Basically you're looking to give him something else to fidget with. 

There's a huge tendancy when people hear about this condition for them to assume that theres a desire within the person doing it to be destructive, and thats not the case 99% of the time. It's literally a repetative action that feels comforting when you're a bit stressed, (a bit like a todler likes to suck their thumb) and thats why some people find it helps to transfer the fidget to something else. Something i believe boys with the condition find helpful is to combine starting trying to use a replacement fidget (like a wrist band) with a shorter hair cut - its just harder to pull that way. But even if he's very little, i'd give him the option with that - if he feels he's been made to cut his hair and doesn't want to, he may feel less comfortable talking to you about it. 

One of the downside of people assuming we do it on purpose is that we can feel like we're letting people down, so just remember that at the end of the day, your lovely little boy is still just that, and that if he can't quite kick the habbit - it's only hair. Once my mum said that to me, it was much easier to talk about.

Feel free to message me with any questions x x x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> wow Deedee, it took 2 weeks to get results back!? I am going in tomorrow morning for my 3 hour test and they said i would get the results within an hour or 2..... fingers crossed that everything looks fine for me tomorrow!!!

No, it didn't take 2 weeks to get results back. The first one, the one hour one, I failed. The second one, the first of the 3 hours one, I threw up. And the Third one, the second of the 3 hours one, I passed. So, in the meantime, 2 weeks had passed without me knowing if I had it or not.


----------



## DittyByrd

Well, I had my first ever serious nose bleed today while I showered. Could be from sensitive mucous membranes or from the 2am projectile vomiting I had last night. I do enjoy feeling that little baby move around but being pregnant is tough work. :)


----------



## La Mere

Good morning, girls! How is everyone?

Ducky- I don't really have any advice except for what some of the other girls have said. Just try to include DS as much as possible in the rest of your pregnancy. :hugs: 

Hubby and I made my pregnancy pillow last night. :happydance: it's not like a snoogle, but I slept great with it last night! I will post a pic of it later.


----------



## jellybeans

omg just had my first experience of BH! Sooooo uncomfortable :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ughhhh had a dentist appointment today for a deep cleaning and my right side of my face is numb and droopy from the novocaine lol... I feel like a dork! 

I cant believe how fast this is all approaching... with the holidays and all its going to FLY! Before we know it babies will be born around Christmas... Eeeeek... I have a feeling someones is comin a bit early!


----------



## sassy_mom

That doctors visit was a pain! My appt was at 11:20 and I got there at 11:00 this morning .... they didn't call me back until 12:00 and then I had to wait in the room for 20 minutes ... seriously I was there with the doctor for 1 whole minute. My doctor was sick yesterday and the office booked her yesterday appts today and stuffed everybody in ... how ridiculous! I am so glad to be home. They didn't mention any ultrasounds I might get but did say that the appt after next I would have the group B strep test. Yea yea no big deal just get it over with ... hahahahahaha!


----------



## La Mere

Jellybeans- oh I know what you mean. They really can be quite uncomfortable sometimes. I didn't even notice them with my first and started getting them noticably with this one back at about 18-20 weeks.

Nikki- oh, I hate going to the dentist... Last time I went was for a filling in one of my front teeth.. My whole upper lip was numb for the rest of the afternoon.

Sassy- omg, that sounds like such a pain! Sorry you had to deal with that!


----------



## La Mere

Okay, you can laugh if you want to... but this is the pregnancy pillow I made last night with the help of hubby. (he showed me how to use the sewing machine! :haha: ) All I can say is I slept great using it last night!!!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/pillow-1.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Great job on the pillow! Mine looks very similar but it has a curve on the bottom side too. I just don't have enough stuffing for it so I can actually use it! :dohh:


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Great job on the pillow! Mine looks very similar but it has a curve on the bottom side too. I just don't have enough stuffing for it so I can actually use it! :dohh:

Thanks, Sassy! I had thought about putting a curve on both ends, but i have a really nice pillow for my head and neck and thought it might be a little much. It's sooo comfy too, I'm glad I made it! :haha: I have tons of old pillows (that's what I used to stuff it) if you need more stuffing! :rofl:


----------



## Lillian33

Oh La Mere, bless your DH for teaching you to use the sewing machine - what a talented guy!! My partner wouldnt even know how to turn one on :haha:

Ducky, im so sorry you're DS is having such a stressful time, that must be hard on you im sure. The other mums have had some great advice so I will just send big :hugs: to you and DS, im sure he'll get through it :)

Little J, try not to stress too much about your GTT test, it's not so bad :flower:

Sassy, hopefully you sleep ok without DH and get used to it quickly, it's so great he got the job he loves, so think about that when you feel a little lonely in bed :hugs:

Grooming....hmm, I'm a waxer and have continued through pregnancy, it's definitely easier than trying to do it yourself, except when your beautician has to help you up from lying down :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

I have washed 3 loads of baby things and am putting it all away. How fun! Once I put it away, I need to take inventory and see what I still need. I just cannot wait to meet this little one.


----------



## La Mere

OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Lillian. He is so sweet. I feel kind of silly because he knows how to use it better than I do. But with my dad being my primary caretaker (due to health issues) and my mom being the one who worked, she never really had time to teach me how to use it. My dad did teach me how to sew by hand though :haha: and how to rebuild engines and build things lol.

I'm also a waxer.. my hubby does that for me too. :rofl: still have a week or so before I need him to do it again. Haha, I told this friend of my who is due a couple weeks before me, who told me she had been thinking about delivering med-free... that in my opinion when I haven't waxed/when I first started waxing it hurt way worse that childbirth!! :rofl:


----------



## Lillian33

La Mere said:


> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?

Come to NZ and stay with me!! We dont have the hot hot 100 degree fahrenheit temps that im used to back home in Australia so it's perfect for a preggers woman/new mum!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?

Oooh oh! You should fly south! Haha, not here though, monday it's going to be somewhere around 39 at one point! But it's going to be a pretty decent weekend. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Come on south La Mere ... for the next few days, we will be at 70. But it is because there is some rain coming in ... after the rain, the temps are suppose to drop 20 degrees.:dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).


----------



## darkstar

La Mere said:


> Okay, you can laugh if you want to... but this is the pregnancy pillow I made last night with the help of hubby. (he showed me how to use the sewing machine! :haha: ) All I can say is I slept great using it last night!!!
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/pillow-1.jpg

haha that's awesome. My OH knows how to use a sewing machine too. I questioned him about it and he sheepishly admitted he took sewing classes at high school so he could be in a class full of girls LOL


----------



## La Mere

Lillian33 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?
> 
> Come to NZ and stay with me!! We dont have the hot hot 100 degree fahrenheit temps that im used to back home in Australia so it's perfect for a preggers woman/new mum!!Click to expand...

Oh, that sounds so lovely, Lillian!!! I would love to come visit you! :hugs:



DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?
> 
> Oooh oh! You should fly south! Haha, not here though, monday it's going to be somewhere around 39 at one point! But it's going to be a pretty decent weekend. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Ahh.. crazy Texas weather... how I miss you. :rofl:



sassy_mom said:


> Come on south La Mere ... for the next few days, we will be at 70. But it is because there is some rain coming in ... after the rain, the temps are suppose to drop 20 degrees.:dohh:

Lol, can't be as bad as it would be here. There's even a chance of snow this weekend on Fri. and Sat., oh boy.. time to break out Rayven's snow suit :haha: Now I need more winter clothes :dohh: sucks shopping when you're heavily pregnant...


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).

I'm thinking about it. I found a good list on Pinterest yesterday. It would be helpful just in case of early labour. I've started packing babies bag only because I was sorting out the nursery yesterday and threw a few things in to the nappy bag to get started but I still have to think about outfits etc.

I'm thinking I might do a shopping trip in the next couple of weeks to pick up labour aids.. like snacks and more heat pads etc.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes I will definitely be thinking positive thoughts since I can't snuggle up anymore .... I know it will be worth it. I remember him doing night shift before and I hated it but these hours are actually better night shift hours so hopefully things will all work out.

I am getting head butted or DH said I was getting "bowed" in the uterus. She really needs to stop. :haha::haha: That is seriously painful!


----------



## La Mere

darkstar said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Okay, you can laugh if you want to... but this is the pregnancy pillow I made last night with the help of hubby. (he showed me how to use the sewing machine! :haha: ) All I can say is I slept great using it last night!!!
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/pillow-1.jpg
> 
> haha that's awesome. My OH knows how to use a sewing machine too. I questioned him about it and he sheepishly admitted he took sewing classes at high school so he could be in a class full of girls LOLClick to expand...

Lol, my hubby was home schooled, but he had like 3 older sisters and his mom taught a lot of her kids how to use one.


----------



## Lillian33

DittyByrd said:


> Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).

For the most part yes, except nappies! The lady who is running our antenatal classes said most women have time to pack it in the early stages of labour???!!!! Thought that was a little odd!


----------



## sassy_mom

I still haven't even moved towards packing my hospital bag yet. I'm starting to wonder if I ever will. :haha::haha: I don't have a diaper bag yet so maybe if I went and got one, I would want to put stuff in it and that would set me in the right direction. :haha: I don't go into the nursery very often because my FIL is using the room right now. If I have baby stuff, I just toss it in the crib and leave. :haha: Maybe I'll get around to it. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I had the weirdest dream last night. I was ready for labor, so when we arrived at the hospital Dr. told me I was having quadruplets LOL I told them I didn't know, that I thought it was just one baby boy. So the nurses started making a big fuss over me now knowing, and called the news!!!!!!! I was running up and down the hospital's halls trying to get away from the reporters that wanted to talk to the mom that didn't know she was having quadruplets!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. I was ready for labor, so when we arrived at the hospital Dr. told me I was having quadruplets LOL I told them I didn't know, that I thought it was just one baby boy. So the nurses started making a big fuss over me now knowing, and called the news!!!!!!! I was running up and down the hospital's halls trying to get away from the reporters that wanted to talk to the mom that didn't know she was having quadruplets!


:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. I was ready for labor, so when we arrived at the hospital Dr. told me I was having quadruplets LOL I told them I didn't know, that I thought it was just one baby boy. So the nurses started making a big fuss over me now knowing, and called the news!!!!!!! I was running up and down the hospital's halls trying to get away from the reporters that wanted to talk to the mom that didn't know she was having quadruplets!

Lol


----------



## duckytwins

La Mere said:


> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?

We just got about 16" of snow last night! Not lovin the weather here in CT :(


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. I was ready for labor, so when we arrived at the hospital Dr. told me I was having quadruplets LOL I told them I didn't know, that I thought it was just one baby boy. So the nurses started making a big fuss over me now knowing, and called the news!!!!!!! I was running up and down the hospital's halls trying to get away from the reporters that wanted to talk to the mom that didn't know she was having quadruplets!

:rofl::rofl: :rofl: Oh, now I'm having even more trouble breathing... :rofl:



duckytwins said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?
> 
> We just got about 16" of snow last night! Not lovin the weather here in CT :(Click to expand...

Oh, Ducky that sucks... I'm originally from South Texas so I'm not really use to any kind of real cold or snow... I'm just being a total wimp, I think.


----------



## Poppy84

Lillian33 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).
> 
> For the most part yes, except nappies! The lady who is running our antenatal classes said most women have time to pack it in the early stages of labour???!!!! Thought that was a little odd!Click to expand...

In the uk, it actually says in my pregnancy notes to pack at 34 weeks. I'm going on maternity leave at 34 and a half weeks so I will pack it then


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

Wow you've all been very busy, it's taken me ages to catch up!
So so so so so sorry to still have been AWOL, have just been so busy with work, home, trying to help DH work wise and catching up with friends etc.

Hope everyone is well?

US ladies - hope you are ok and get your power back on where it is still out soon. Keep safe

Bags - semi packed but do need to do it!

Grooming - note to self: need to defluff!

Breathing - nightmare! Especially after eating, it becomes so uncomfortable!

Showers - glad to hear you ladies have had lovely showers. Mine is next weekend and looking forward to seeing friends and family.

Sorry if I've missed anything and hope everyone is doing ok now that we get closer!

Well, for me things have been pretty crazy! Work is still really busy as have been recruiting for my replacement and trying to plan a hand over etc. DH has had some joy on the work front, he's been for three interviews and has been offered all three jobs :) he starts one he went for today that he wasn't really too interested in but they called him within 15 mins of the interviewing ending and offered him a managerial role so he is very pleased! It is nights but we'll cope I'm sure. 

Baby wise all is ok, I think. Have a growth scan tomorrow at 32 weeks so should know if he has moved to head down or not. Ohhh had my first antenatal class this week and it was really good. DH came along and I think he really enjoyed it. It covered phsiology of labour, states of labour and what to look out for in each stage and pain relief. Next week it when things don't go to plan and the final week is caring for your baby. It was a really small class, 4 mums and 3 dads and there was supposed to be 28 of us! Had midwife at 30+2 and was measuring 32 so think we'll be ahead again tomorrow. Keen to see if his tummy measurement is still higher than average and will be asking consultant about possibly they causes other than larger baby (and mum) if this is the case.

Sorry again for being AWOL, hope to keep up now x


----------



## mellywelly

Your classes sound great Sonia, wish we had something like that here!


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wow you've all been very busy, it's taken me ages to catch up!
> So so so so so sorry to still have been AWOL, have just been so busy with work, home, trying to help DH work wise and catching up with friends etc.
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> US ladies - hope you are ok and get your power back on where it is still out soon. Keep safe
> 
> Bags - semi packed but do need to do it!
> 
> Grooming - note to self: need to defluff!
> 
> Breathing - nightmare! Especially after eating, it becomes so uncomfortable!
> 
> Showers - glad to hear you ladies have had lovely showers. Mine is next weekend and looking forward to seeing friends and family.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anything and hope everyone is doing ok now that we get closer!
> 
> Well, for me things have been pretty crazy! Work is still really busy as have been recruiting for my replacement and trying to plan a hand over etc. DH has had some joy on the work front, he's been for three interviews and has been offered all three jobs :) he starts one he went for today that he wasn't really too interested in but they called him within 15 mins of the interviewing ending and offered him a managerial role so he is very pleased! It is nights but we'll cope I'm sure.
> 
> Baby wise all is ok, I think. Have a growth scan tomorrow at 32 weeks so should know if he has moved to head down or not. Ohhh had my first antenatal class this week and it was really good. DH came along and I think he really enjoyed it. It covered phsiology of labour, states of labour and what to look out for in each stage and pain relief. Next week it when things don't go to plan and the final week is caring for your baby. It was a really small class, 4 mums and 3 dads and there was supposed to be 28 of us! Had midwife at 30+2 and was measuring 32 so think we'll be ahead again tomorrow. Keen to see if his tummy measurement is still higher than average and will be asking consultant about possibly they causes other than larger baby (and mum) if this is the case.
> 
> Sorry again for being AWOL, hope to keep up now x



Glad to hear you are doing ok! I know you will be glad when things slow down a bit. So excited for your DH! I hope he will be much happier with this job.


----------



## mellywelly

I only have 3 weeks left at work, and as I'm part time and need to take a days leave too as ds's school is shutting for the police commissioners election (grrr), it means I only have 8 days left!!!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

So lovely to hear from you Sonia :hugs: What amazing news for DH - well done to him :)

Hope you're not getting too stressed at work, try to remain as relaxed as possible! Yay for a growth scan :happydance:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies :)

Melly - how you feeling now? Better I hope x


----------



## DittyByrd

Lillian33 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).
> 
> For the most part yes, except nappies! The lady who is running our antenatal classes said most women have time to pack it in the early stages of labour???!!!! Thought that was a little odd!Click to expand...

I believe that since the early stages of labor are similar to period cramps and the contractions are irregular. I wouldn't wait that long to have a bag packed, however, I would prefer to just top it off with toiletries when the time comes.


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).

My bag and baby's are just about done. I plan on adding a few snacks to mine and a couple diapers to baby's. I just need to pick them up, but if I don't get them before it's time I'll survive. :haha:



Lillian33 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Girls, I was just checking the forecast on weather underground for my area. Starting Friday night and into Saturday morning the temps are dropping dramatically!!! The highest temp I've seen so far for midday highs for the next 10 days is 45 at 11 am on Saturday and it just goes down from there!!! It looks like it might go up a little bit from next Tuesday on, but not by much only into the 50's.. :cry: can I fly south for the winter?
> 
> Come to NZ and stay with me!! We dont have the hot hot 100 degree fahrenheit temps that im used to back home in Australia so it's perfect for a preggers woman/new mum!!Click to expand...

Its 70's and 80's here. :thumbup: BUT I grew up in the northeast so I know all about snow and cold. :rofl:



DittyByrd said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? I was planning on that being my 34 week milestone (not sure why 34 weeks, just a number in my head).
> 
> For the most part yes, except nappies! The lady who is running our antenatal classes said most women have time to pack it in the early stages of labour???!!!! Thought that was a little odd!Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that since the early stages of labor are similar to period cramps and the contractions are irregular. I wouldn't wait that long to have a bag packed, however, I would prefer to just top it off with toiletries when the time comes.Click to expand...

I bought travel size toiletries so that it's all ready and so I can throw them out when I leave the hospital. :thumbup:


So exhausted today. This cold is kicking my butt!! Dh took dd to the circus and instead of napping I went grocery shopping. Non-stress test first thing in the morning and hopefully a very low key weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm starting my bag this weekend! I won't get my diaper bag until the shower- mommy bought it for me:) so I have to wait to pack a few things for a couple weeks still. I bought travel toiletries so they will already be packed. I figure enough will be on my brain that toothpaste will be the last thing I think of!! I also bought my first pack of newborn diapers and some wipes... Felt very weird putting them in my shopping cart!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My next order of business is having hubby put the nursury together and then....my hospital bag..and babies bag! Oh im so excited! Unfortunately my bedding is on back order til nov30th!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Nothing better than waking up at 2:45 am drenched in sweat and needing some Tums!! Oh, the joys of pregnancy :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I lied... My night did get more fun. Had sudden severe stomach cramps and had to run to the bathroom and had diarrhea! (sorry tmi)... That was so bizarre because I've felt fine and feel ok now. I hope I can fall back asleep so I'm not a zombie at work!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I only have 3 weeks left at work, and as I'm part time and need to take a days leave too as ds's school is shutting for the police commissioners election (grrr), it means I only have 8 days left!!!!!!

I can't say I'm voting in that lol, heard an interview of one of the candidates for an area on radio 4 & it became pretty apparent there's not enough flexibility for them to affect any real change anyway... Doesn't seem worth spending the time researching the candidates now!.... 8 days is nothing, how scary & exciting! :)

Ducky - I'm not going to add anything to what's been said as I think you've had some great advice. Just wanted to say that I hope DS is OK & that although he may be anxious about the change, it doesn't necessarily mean he'll find it hard once the baby here & he knows what it is actually like to have a younger sibling. I hope he is more settled soon & I'm sure in the end he'll be glad you had the baby :hugs:

La Mere - Loving the pillow! All the boys at my school had to take sewing :haha: & when I was buying my sewing machine DH was telling me which ones were best in his opinion :rofl:

Sonia - Glad the end is in sight & congratulations to your DH! They must have been really impressed with his interview :D


----------



## mellywelly

I won't be voting either blossom, I don't even know who is standing in my area, that's how badly this entire stupid thing has been organised!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Melly - how you feeling now? Better I hope x

I'm fine thanks Sonia. The day after I'd posted about feeling weird, I picked my boss up and she was complaining about feeling the same way, and I hadn't told her how I'd been feeling, so must have just been a bit of a bug going round. 

Hope your work has slowed down a bit now, it can't be easy when your in the last bit of your pregnancy When do you finish? And did you decided if you are going to your Xmas party?


----------



## Betheney

We had some sort of local election the other day that I was totally ignorant of until an hour before it closed. In Australia you get fined for not voting so I seriously had to race over there and vote blind. It was terrible! I had no idea who was who and who stood for what


----------



## mellywelly

I'm fed up with dh and baby names! I suggested months ago Jake for a boy and he hated it. So we have had Ellis picked out for a while now, then yesterday he decides he doesn't like it any more. Ds walks in and said we were calling he baby either mickey or Minnie, but hen said what about jake? Dh looked at me and said he really liked it, grrrrrrr! 

I still like jake but I think Jake Mann is a bit short and stumpy?


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I won't be voting either blossom, I don't even know who is standing in my area, that's how badly this entire stupid thing has been organised!

It's just a huge waste of money! :(


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> We had some sort of local election the other day that I was totally ignorant of until an hour before it closed. In Australia you get fined for not voting so I seriously had to race over there and vote blind. It was terrible! I had no idea who was who and who stood for what

Our voting turn outs are usually quite low, maybe if they fined us, more people would do it?


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> We had some sort of local election the other day that I was totally ignorant of until an hour before it closed. In Australia you get fined for not voting so I seriously had to race over there and vote blind. It was terrible! I had no idea who was who and who stood for what

Oh dear! If that's the system they operate they really need to get the information out there more effectively!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I'm fed up with dh and baby names! I suggested months ago Jake for a boy and he hated it. So we have had Ellis picked out for a while now, then yesterday he decides he doesn't like it any more. Ds walks in and said we were calling he baby either mickey or Minnie, but hen said what about jake? Dh looked at me and said he really liked it, grrrrrrr!
> 
> I still like jake but I think Jake Mann is a bit short and stumpy?

I really love the name Ellis, but I quite like Jake too. Do you want to have a definite name picked out before hand? Maybe you could keep them both on the table & decide which suits the baby more.... What were your girls names Melly?


----------



## mellywelly

I'd like a few of each and then choose after baby is born. 

As for girls, ds insists it has to be Minnie, dh likes Scarlett and I like hetty and Nellie. Sophia is still floating around too.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> I lied... My night did get more fun. Had sudden severe stomach cramps and had to run to the bathroom and had diarrhea! (sorry tmi)... That was so bizarre because I've felt fine and feel ok now. I hope I can fall back asleep so I'm not a zombie at work!

I get like that too!! :( feel better!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. I was ready for labor, so when we arrived at the hospital Dr. told me I was having quadruplets LOL I told them I didn't know, that I thought it was just one baby boy. So the nurses started making a big fuss over me now knowing, and called the news!!!!!!! I was running up and down the hospital's halls trying to get away from the reporters that wanted to talk to the mom that didn't know she was having quadruplets!

I think my dream was better. Labor was quick, one push and she was out and perfectly healthy!! :haha: NOW that'd be a dream come true. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Nothing better than waking up at 2:45 am drenched in sweat and needing some Tums!! Oh, the joys of pregnancy :)

This has been a nightly occurance for me lately. I hate it!!


----------



## BlossomJ

snowangel187 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I had the weirdest dream last night. I was ready for labor, so when we arrived at the hospital Dr. told me I was having quadruplets LOL I told them I didn't know, that I thought it was just one baby boy. So the nurses started making a big fuss over me now knowing, and called the news!!!!!!! I was running up and down the hospital's halls trying to get away from the reporters that wanted to talk to the mom that didn't know she was having quadruplets!
> 
> I think my dream was better. Labor was quick, one push and she was out and perfectly healthy!! :haha: NOW that'd be a dream come true. :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds great!... If only :rofl:


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - Good luck with the names. It sounds like you got some nice ones to choose from though.

It's hard enough when there are only two people involved in the suggestions & when you already know what you're having!


----------



## DittyByrd

Let's talk about crazy dreams. Last night I was a part of a special ops team with Daniel Craig (oh yeah!) and Mark Harmon (another oh yeah!). I had a gun and a extra clip of bullets as well as some sort of thin tool to stab with. We were on a mission to completely destroy this island building with all these horrible criminals in it - no matter what means necessary. I never got to the point where I actually killed someone but we were all set up for an ambush. It was insane but I didn't mind the company. ;)


----------



## CharlieO

DittyByrd said:


> Let's talk about crazy dreams. Last night I was a part of a special ops team with Daniel Craig (oh yeah!) and Mark Harmon (another oh yeah!). I had a gun and a extra clip of bullets as well as some sort of thin tool to stab with. We were on a mission to completely destroy this island building with all these horrible criminals in it - no matter what means necessary. I never got to the point where I actually killed someone but we were all set up for an ambush. It was insane but I didn't mind the company. ;)

AMAZING! I seem to be having nightmares, which is not like me AT ALL. chased by zombies in one and in a house full of dead bodies in another, unable to find my brother - SO weird. I'd prefer yours!


----------



## mellywelly

I had one the other night where I was a man and had been hired to kill this woman. I had to start a relationship with her in order to get close enough to kill her, and just as I was about to kill her she tried to kill me! It turned out she was a hit woman employed to kill me! I think it's he first dream I've ever had where I'm not me in the dream!


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Melly - Good luck with the names. It sounds like you got some nice ones to choose from though.
> 
> It's hard enough when there are only two people involved in the suggestions & when you already know what you're having!

Are you not going for Elsie anymore?


----------



## brieri1

32 weeks! Yay! And wow, only 8 weeks until my due date... Kinda nerve racking.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Girls due the 9 of January, WE ARE EXACTLY 2 MONTHS AWAY!!! Just think, tomorrow we are going to be 1 month and days... dun dun DUN! ! ! !


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> Girls due the 9 of January, WE ARE EXACTLY 2 MONTHS AWAY!!! Just think, tomorrow we are going to be 1 month and days... dun dun DUN! ! ! !

Wooohoooooooo


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Melly - Good luck with the names. It sounds like you got some nice ones to choose from though.
> 
> It's hard enough when there are only two people involved in the suggestions & when you already know what you're having!
> 
> Are you not going for Elsie anymore?Click to expand...

We still like Elsie, but we seem to go round in circles with the few we had picked out, with each taking a turn at being favourite.


----------



## jellybeans

anyone on this thread have a dog? if so do they constantly stare at you? my dog has started doing so lately and it's getting on my nerves! and my other dog who is normally my baby hates me!


----------



## BlossomJ

BlossomJ said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Melly - Good luck with the names. It sounds like you got some nice ones to choose from though.
> 
> It's hard enough when there are only two people involved in the suggestions & when you already know what you're having!
> 
> Are you not going for Elsie anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> We still like Elsie, but we seem to go round in circles with the few we had picked out, with each taking a turn at being favourite.Click to expand...

I think she probably will be Elsie. DH still likes Jennifer.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay DeeDee!! So exciting and so scary!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad you're feeling better hun.

I finish on December 13 so a few more weeks yet :( I don't think I am going to go so may take that day off and work the Friday instead as everyone wants to go out. We shall see.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

Had growth scan today and all is ok. Measuring on schedule now, he just seemed to have a growth spurt in the middle as opposed to now. He has long legs like his daddy, lots of hair and is weighing in at 5lb, had gained 2lb since last scan which they said is normal, 1/2 a pound a week. Have been discharged from consultant so no more scans :( but no more consultant :) oh and he is well endowed :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had growth scan today and all is ok. Measuring on schedule now, he just seemed to have a growth spurt in the middle as opposed to now. He has long legs like his daddy, lots of hair and is weighing in at 5lb, had gained 2lb since last scan which they said is normal, 1/2 a pound a week. Have been discharged from consultant so no more scans :( but no more consultant :) oh and he is well endowed :rofl:

It's awesome he was able to catch up! :happydance: Oh and congrats on the family jewels hahahahahaha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

DH was chuffed ;)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here is my little happy chap x
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Little J

PHEW, i passed my 3 hour GD test! they did 4 blood draws.... 1 prior to drinking the drink, then 3 after the drink.... they were all in normal range except the 4th final blood draw was slightly outta range which is kinda odd because theyusually see blood draw 2 or 3 slightly elevated. Oh well, they say thats fine and i passed! I almost wanted to barf tho fromt aht drink... since tis double the sugar content of the 1 hour drink, plus on an emtpy tummy... YUCK Between blood draws tuesday and now a bunch today, my arms look terrible and bruised! (not to mention my hand bc the tech couldnt find my vein very well so she tried my hand... FAIL)

Sonia- what a happy little clam :thumbup:

hope you other ladies are doing fine... i cant beleive some of you have only a short amount of weeks left.... its like the wait before our VERY FIRST ultrasound at 8 weeks.... CRAZY!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls! I have power but no internet! Can't do much catching up on my blackberry. Cnt wait to login next week and catch up!! I'm 33 weeks and 1 day! That meand 6 weeks and 6 days left! Can I email someone a belly pic and they can post for me?!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Hey girls! I have power but no internet! Can't do much catching up on my blackberry. Cnt wait to login next week and catch up!! I'm 33 weeks and 1 day! That meand 6 weeks and 6 days left! Can I email someone a belly pic and they can post for me?!

Yay for having power back, boo for no internet!

you can send it to me: [email protected]

:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

jellybeans said:


> anyone on this thread have a dog? if so do they constantly stare at you? my dog has started doing so lately and it's getting on my nerves! and my other dog who is normally my baby hates me!

I know exactly what ur talking about Also if anyone come nears me he seems to b more protective which I worry about sometimes when baby will b here


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm technically 8 weeks away as of Saturday since ill b induced around 38 weeks :) ill get my exact date soon 
Gd is not so good I still have more high blood sugars than normal but I've done everything they ask 

I've been cleaning like crazy ad putting up Christmas stuff at the same time now my back and feet hurt also it seems when I clean the dishes I end up having to change my shirt with all the water I get on it cuz belly sticks out further than me lol


----------



## Lillian33

He really is gorgeous Sonia! So pleased he's healthy & well :)

Jrow, yay for power!!! Excellent news finally!

Little J, so glad you passed your GTT test, woohoo!!

We're out of town this weekend, my crazy OH took part last night in a relay run around a mountain, race goes all through the night & they're still going! His leg is finished thankfully so he'll prob sleep most of the day! Such a nutter ha ha!!

Hope everyone is well-Aruppe, really hope you're feeling better!

xxx


----------



## mellywelly

So that means he will be a 9lb baby if he goes to term Sonia?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

*Jrowenj's beautiful bump!!!*


https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/Wall-20121108-01131.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/Wall-20121108-01133.jpg


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I'm technically 8 weeks away as of Saturday since ill b induced around 38 weeks :) ill get my exact date soon
> Gd is not so good I still have more high blood sugars than normal but I've done everything they ask
> 
> I've been cleaning like crazy ad putting up Christmas stuff at the same time now my back and feet hurt also it seems when I clean the dishes I end up having to change my shirt with all the water I get on it cuz belly sticks out further than me lol

We have our tree and lights already! Isn't it lovely?! hahaha I get excited like a little girl with Christmas!


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee
I have a mini Christmas tree in my bay window in te from and dh put another 6 foot in our bedroom since our room is like 3/4 master bedrooms togeather so we had the room next year we will put the big tree downstairs and I'm not finished but I have decorations everywhere it just makes it happier I find plus I like to keep up decorations till at least a week into jan :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> *Jrowenj's beautiful bump!!!*
> 
> 
> https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/Wall-20121108-01131.jpg
> https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/dianitachapina/Wall-20121108-01133.jpg

You look awesome Jamie!!! Sucks still no internet! We all miss u on here!!! COME BACK ASAP!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oooo i wanna put the tree up early like we did last year but hubz said i have to wait til thanksgiving is over in 2 weeks !! I love christmas and I want to start shopping this weekend!


----------



## Lauren021406

Jrow glad you have power back!! They promised us power by Sunday so hopefully We get it back by then!


----------



## Betheney

i see people have used our Jellybean banners in third tri but when i come to the jellybean thread they've not posted here even once... i find that weird.

Anyway forgot to mention i had my growth scan yesterday baby measures 1687 grams or 3lb 11.5oz at 32 weeks which the sonographer said was good. Everytime i have a scan they give me a profile shot of the baby so i have like a million of them. lol. But yesterday the baby was moving it's mouth around, i could see it's lips like moving, i've never seen that before, it was so awesome to watch.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> i see people have used our Jellybean banners in third tri but when i come to the jellybean thread they've not posted here even once... i find that weird.
> 
> Anyway forgot to mention i had my growth scan yesterday baby measures 1687 grams or 3lb 11.5oz at 32 weeks which the sonographer said was good. Everytime i have a scan they give me a profile shot of the baby so i have like a million of them. lol. But yesterday the baby was moving it's mouth around, i could see it's lips like moving, i've never seen that before, it was so awesome to watch.

yea thats odd about the banner! hmmm..

lol funny u say that about the lips lol.. we were at our 28 week scan and she kept opening and closing her eyes and making O's with her mouth too lol.. I was like.. looks liek shes making bubbles lol (but thats impossible in the womb obviously)


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> i see people have used our Jellybean banners in third tri but when i come to the jellybean thread they've not posted here even once... i find that weird.
> 
> Anyway forgot to mention i had my growth scan yesterday baby measures 1687 grams or 3lb 11.5oz at 32 weeks which the sonographer said was good. Everytime i have a scan they give me a profile shot of the baby so i have like a million of them. lol. But yesterday the baby was moving it's mouth around, i could see it's lips like moving, i've never seen that before, it was so awesome to watch.

At my last ultrasound baby was in just the right spot that we could see her eye and then a white circle where the color of her eye is. It was so cool she was looking right at us. :thumbup: and then we could see her lips. I think they're so sweet. :) I only have 3 ultrasound pics of dd, but this pregnancy I've probably got about 20 already. :haha:

Dr was talking about inducing me at 38 weeks at my last appt. if that's the case and I make it that far, that's less then 6 weeks. :saywhat: I think Dec 18 is 38 weeks, but going to try to convince him to do it on 12-21-12 so at least she will have a "cool" birthday. :haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

jellybeans said:


> anyone on this thread have a dog? if so do they constantly stare at you? my dog has started doing so lately and it's getting on my nerves! and my other dog who is normally my baby hates me!

My little dog (55 lbs) doesn't seem to be acting differently. My big dog (100 lbs) is more protective of me. And he keeps putting his head on my belly. Baby did kick him once, but I don't know if he felt it. hehe


----------



## Soniamillie01

If full term as in 40 weeks then yes 9lb ish I guess EEKKK!
I have an appointment at 36 weeks with consultant and he said about induction based on size discussions then - I'm struggling to get my head around it as still not gained 1lb in weight!


----------



## Betheney

oh the scans are so wonderful aren't they!!! We had a similar one where the baby had it's eyes open which made the eye look different, it was so weird. I'm still psychotic about finding out the sex, as soon as i walk in the room i'm like "DON'T TELL ME THE GENDER!!"

Snowangel, i've spent about 2 weeks trying to remember why you're high risk and doctor will want you to go early and for the life of me i can't remember at all... you're going to have to refresh my memory.

Nikki - do you have alot of extra scans because of your GD, have you been measuring ahead. My mum had GD with 4 of her pregnancies and went naturally with all of them between 38 and 40 weeks. It also didn't impact her labours at all, or even after labour care. Does anything special have to happen during or after labour with you.


----------



## Kaiecee

On the 13th ill get my paper to get a scan on the baby cuz of my gd can't wait to see him :) just hope he's not too big I want a smaller baby this time


----------



## snowangel187

IUGR so they're just keeping an eye on fluid level and making sure she continues to grow. It's possible that I go to 39 weeks, but he's thinking it will probably get to a point where she will grow better on the outside. They're pretty sure the cord is around her neck now too so they've increased monitoring and want me to pay closer attention to movement. Only time will tell I guess, I hate the not knowing.


----------



## Betheney

have they given you a reason for the IUGR... that's what they're worried about with me because of my blood pressure as it causes IUGR. But there's a whole list of things that can cause it. Any idea what would cause it in your case. Has the growth scans been good so far or are they showing the baby starting to be restricted in growth.


----------



## els1022

It's driving me crazy to not be able to decorate for Christmas or set up baby's room. The main reason is bedrest but we are also supposed to move at the end of the month. However, now we are having trouble with that bc I'm on leave and not technically an active employee and the mortgage lending company is worried that I don't have enough paid time to cover my leave (which is true, I don't). It's frustrating and has me in a funk. :nope: And dh is driving me crazy as well.


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- I thought the same thing... I saw some of the banners and was like "who?"

Jaime- hurray for power! You've been missed around here. How is your house? Any damage?

AFM thank you for the concern ladies. Still feel a little weird. When I got up for work I felt groggy and ill. Once out of the shower I was having BH and some back pain. I had a glass of water and took it easy and that helped. Once at work I had a lot of lower back pain still that eventually subsided. Now that I'm home and quiet I'm noticing that I'm still getting tummy cramps but I think something must not have agreed with my system. I've had some bad gas :/ and off and on intestinal type cramping. Dh just went out to get me some soup... Hopefully I feel fine eating !


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> have they given you a reason for the IUGR... that's what they're worried about with me because of my blood pressure as it causes IUGR. But there's a whole list of things that can cause it. Any idea what would cause it in your case. Has the growth scans been good so far or are they showing the baby starting to be restricted in growth.

He hasn't really given me a reason, they said my placenta looked fine, which is sometimes the cause of it. But I kind of feel like it has something to do with me having such a hard time eating at the beginning of my pregnancy. :shrug: it's been a couple of weeks since they've done a growth scan I think I have one next week. At the last scan she had caught up some, but she's still behind where she should be.

They do biophysical ultrasounds at each nst but not actual measurements everytime as of yet.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm not having an Ultrasound 'til week 36 I believe, unless something changes and goes a little off. The last one we had was at 20 weeks. :( I miss seeing my little man.

I can't wait for the cold front to come. It's 76 here right now, but I feel like it were 100, I have AC at 70! I just walk around with my tummy uncovered. I feel like going naked I feel so freaking warm!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm not having an Ultrasound 'til week 36 I believe, unless something changes and goes a little off. The last one we had was at 20 weeks. :( I miss seeing my little man.
> 
> I can't wait for the cold front to come. It's 76 here right now, but I feel like it were 100, I have AC at 70! I just walk around with my tummy uncovered. I feel like going naked I feel so freaking warm!

I walk around with my shirt up so my belly is exposed and half the time I'm not wearing pants just my panties. The pool guy I'm sure thinks I'm crazy since he's been here when I've walked by my sliding glass doors. :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Sonia what a beautiful picture!!!! Such a sweet smiling face! 

Little J I'm so glad to hear you passed!! I know that is a worry off of you. 

Jrowen sooooooo happy you have power back!!!! :happydance:

I keep hoping I can have one ultrasound before birth. I would love to see her again. I forgot to ask at my appt yesterday. But after being there for nearly 2 hours, I just wanted to hurry up and go. They did tell me at 36 weeks I would have the group B strep test. Maybe I'll remember next time and maybe just maybe I can get one peek at her.


----------



## Betheney

i hate wearing clothes, the moment i walk through my front door i get undressed. I spend the day in a bra and panties. I find clothing so incredibly restricting. We have family visiting next week and it's going to suck having to wear clothing, all day and every day. lol


----------



## snowangel187

I usually wear dh's tshirts and my panties and dd is like "mommy where are your pants?" or "mommy why aren't you wearing pants" :haha:


----------



## La Mere

Hi, girls! 

Little J- Glad to hear you passed your GTT! 

Jaime- So very glad you hear you have power back! We miss you around here! :hugs: Hope you get your internet back soon.

31 weeks today! I'm a pineapple!!! :happydance: Only 63 more days!!!! Seems like its going by so fast, lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> oh the scans are so wonderful aren't they!!! We had a similar one where the baby had it's eyes open which made the eye look different, it was so weird. I'm still psychotic about finding out the sex, as soon as i walk in the room i'm like "DON'T TELL ME THE GENDER!!"
> 
> Snowangel, i've spent about 2 weeks trying to remember why you're high risk and doctor will want you to go early and for the life of me i can't remember at all... you're going to have to refresh my memory.
> 
> Nikki - do you have alot of extra scans because of your GD, have you been measuring ahead. My mum had GD with 4 of her pregnancies and went naturally with all of them between 38 and 40 weeks. It also didn't impact her labours at all, or even after labour care. Does anything special have to happen during or after labour with you.

I unfortunately dont have gestational diabetes..i have type1 diabetes so its a whole diff ball game..ive been monitored extra carefully from day one for defects etc bc my sugars were way out of control, but thankfully she is perfect..my sugars r all under control now which is why he keeps bumping my induction to 39 weeks instead of 37 like originally anticipated! But he said absolutely wont go past 39 weeks bc of placental abruption which can cause infection if my waters break on their own... It all looks good ..shes in the 50th percentile..not overweight yet.. :) so happy about that!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And yes i get scans every week, biophysical ones, and non stress tests every monday since week 26... Once i hit 32 weeks i will have nst's two times a week and ultrasounds once a week still! After labour they worry bout baby more than me for drops in blood sugar etc....still not sure if ill have a c section or not due to weight but since shes not measuring ahead a naturally induced labor looks like what it will be!


----------



## Betheney

i knew you had type 1 diabetes but i thought during pregnancy it turned into gestational diabetes.... don't ask me where i got this idea from.... lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol...nooo...i wish hahahaha


----------



## ARuppe716

I would just like to add that I am a proud member of the naked bump in the house club as well!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

However there are advantages bc i dont have to control with diet, i count carbs and take insulin for how many carbs i eat...while the poor girls with gd have to limit what they eat to stay in control.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Freakin too cold here for naked bump :( i love to be nakey though :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I am fairly convinced I will have transitional labor completely naked. It feels great stripping it all off and when I feel sick/hot/painful I never want layers of clothes on me.


----------



## Betheney

Nikkilewis14 said:


> However there are advantages bc i dont have to control with diet, i count carbs and take insulin for how many carbs i eat...while the poor girls with gd have to limit what they eat to stay in control.

This is like me and BP meds, because I got high BP so early on they had no choice but to medicate me and everything has stayed in control because of my meds. A lot of other mummas with high BP are on bed rest and strict no salt diets and a whole bunch of lifestyle changes to attempt to lower the BP naturally. I'll take the meds thanks.


----------



## BlossomJ

I need to get up, but I'm in a bad mood with DH as I just had a dream he gave me mouldy food on purpose & then tried to feed me to zombies! :haha: Obviously not his fault, so I'm trying to improve my humour before I get up & join him & DS for breakfast :haha:

Lovely picture of the baby Sonia :) That's about the size my DS was at birth, which seems crazy! This one is looking like being smaller at the moment, so it may not even make 5lbs at term! What size are you on track for Snow?

Gorgeous bumb jrowen!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> However there are advantages bc i dont have to control with diet, i count carbs and take insulin for how many carbs i eat...while the poor girls with gd have to limit what they eat to stay in control.
> 
> This is like me and BP meds, because I got high BP so early on they had no choice but to medicate me and everything has stayed in control because of my meds. A lot of other mummas with high BP are on bed rest and strict no salt diets and a whole bunch of lifestyle changes to attempt to lower the BP naturally. I'll take the meds thanks.Click to expand...

Completely agreed!


----------



## Betheney

Nikki I remember how you got type 1 diabetes and how you didnt inherit it, but does that mean your children can't inherit it from you? Or can they?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I'm loving the bump and moving baby - must be legs, arms, elbows, etc. all at once.
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## snowangel187

BlossomJ said:


> I need to get up, but I'm in a bad mood with DH as I just had a dream he gave me mouldy food on purpose & then tried to feed me to zombies! :haha: Obviously not his fault, so I'm trying to improve my humour before I get up & join him & DS for breakfast :haha:
> 
> Lovely picture of the baby Sonia :) That's about the size my DS was at birth, which seems crazy! This one is looking like being smaller at the moment, so it may not even make 5lbs at term! What size are you on track for Snow?
> 
> Gorgeous bumb jrowen!


They didn't give me an estimate at my last u/s but I'm hoping they'll give me one at my next growth u/s. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

So DH usually gets home by about 7am ... which means I have to get up and shower so I don't bother him later in the day .... I am already feeling like a zombie. DD and I have to be so quiet and it is difficult. 4 year olds don't know the meaning of quiet. She is doing really good but we are getting kind of bored. I thought about going out for a little while but I am so tired, I can't even think about walking around in the shops. We went out yesterday and after about 20 minutes my body said NO WAY. I got light headed and dizzy and sick at my stomach and had to go sit down for a little bit. I didn't ever feel much better so I left one store and went to pick up groceries which didn't help at all either! I desperately needed a nap yesterday and ended up falling asleep sitting up while watching a movie with DD. How sad! I'm already at the point today where I need some sleep ... except I can't .... :dohh::dohh: I'm trying to keep myself awake but I am struggling so bad and DH won't be able to get up for at least another 3 hours ... :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel like these last couple weeks will be long


----------



## Soniamillie01

I feel like these last few week are going to drag along.

I've not been feeling great today, completely shattered, my whole body aches, drained of all energy. Am in bed in my pjs and intend to stay here for the rest of the night. 

Sassy - hope you manage to get some sleep when DH wakes up.


----------



## jellybeans

finally reached 30 weeks :happydance: woohoo :D


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> So DH usually gets home by about 7am ... which means I have to get up and shower so I don't bother him later in the day .... I am already feeling like a zombie. DD and I have to be so quiet and it is difficult. 4 year olds don't know the meaning of quiet. She is doing really good but we are getting kind of bored. I thought about going out for a little while but I am so tired, I can't even think about walking around in the shops. We went out yesterday and after about 20 minutes my body said NO WAY. I got light headed and dizzy and sick at my stomach and had to go sit down for a little bit. I didn't ever feel much better so I left one store and went to pick up groceries which didn't help at all either! I desperately needed a nap yesterday and ended up falling asleep sitting up while watching a movie with DD. How sad! I'm already at the point today where I need some sleep ... except I can't .... :dohh::dohh: I'm trying to keep myself awake but I am struggling so bad and DH won't be able to get up for at least another 3 hours ... :wacko::wacko::wacko:


Do u guys have a mall that has a play area in it or a McDonald's? I take dd and sit and just let her run around. Chick-fil-a has them too. But ya 4 year olds DEF don't know how to be quiet. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Great Saturday, huh ladies?! I am completely tummy sick! I feel awful, chills and all! Oh my... and hubby wants to cook something that I really don't want to eat. :( I know it's all fault of the Chinese rolls I ate yesterday. 

Sorry you feel bad too. Group hug lol


----------



## Lauren021406

Hope you ladies are well!!! Still no power here 11 days and counting


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I spent today watching the Twilight series in anticipation for the last one coming out in about a week. Very relaxing Saturday for me. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ive shopped my little heart out today! and then.... hubbies car broke down... found out it will cost us 500$ since it was a fuel pump! ahhhhh... its not that we dont have it, i would just much rather use the $$ on something for baby.. boo... anyways.. it was a fun day.. went to lunch...target..babies r us... christmas tree shops (got wrapping paper and some christmas decorations)! now its time to stuff my face with chinese food.. even though i know i will have 3 bites and be full! Hope all u ladies had a good day too! (didnt get to read thru the posts)....

Lauren! No fun! Any word on when theyll get it back on?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> Nikki I remember how you got type 1 diabetes and how you didnt inherit it, but does that mean your children can't inherit it from you? Or can they?

No my children will not inherit it from me. Thankfully! It was one of the things I was on the fence about befor we wanted to get pregnant..but doctor assured me baby would not especially since mine was not inherited! I would never want to bring a child into the world knowing they may possibly have to deal with Diabetes for the rest of their life. I know its not a life-threatening disease, but I sawe how much I struggled with ti and still do.. and i would never give that to anyone!


----------



## Lauren021406

They promised by tonight we shall see


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sarah (La Mere) has asked me to show you a picture she took of the first snow they got of this year, after it melted some.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-10 08.36.48.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> They promised by tonight we shall see

Crossing fingers!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

This child is headbutting my cervix right now!!! So much pressssure!!


And for some reason hubby has just been overly attracted to me the past few days...and well we havnt had sex in months, but tonight he actually made me feel beautiful and we finally did it lol...hes now rubbing my feet while i type! Lol..... Not sure why i felt the need to share lol....he also got me another prenatal massage gift card as a gift at the baby shower! Cant wait to use it :)


----------



## Little J

12-21-12 is my little sisters birthday!!

Mine is 12-12-12 :happydance:

Today hubby and I bought a glider and ottoman set it was on sale/clearance from Wal-mart for $105!!! we put it together and its perfect, just what we need. 

Also, my SIL got hubby and i our baby monitor at our shower last weekend that we registered for, and we tried it out and its staticy, not "crystal clear" sound like it advertises.... but SIL didnt attach a gift receipt :nope: and were not close enough with her to ask for a receipt for it plus shes not the type to ave them anyways. It also didnt mark on our registry she bought it for us, so it came up as not "fullfilled" but we left it on the registry so we can prove to the store thats where she got it from... the only bad thing now is someone JUST bought us one off the registry for our shower tomorrow! I really hope they can take both back as we dont want it anymore hearing the bad static that comes from it

I am so burnt out from getting everything ready for our shower we are hosting tomorrow.... itll be fun, but just draining on a pregger!


----------



## DittyByrd

Is anyone else's DH having a hard time being excited for a baby? My DH loves me, wants a child, says he loves the baby, but is still struggling to feel connected and excited over the impending birth. I think this is normal but just wanted to see if any of you have talked to your DH's about this.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little j my baby shower weekend was exhausting toooo!! 

If u have a babies r us registry and no receipt, u can still return it, but if its on sale ull prob get the sale price.....even if u try to return two of the same item theyll still take it back.... Its no biggie..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Is anyone else's DH having a hard time being excited for a baby? My DH loves me, wants a child, says he loves the baby, but is still struggling to feel connected and excited over the impending birth. I think this is normal but just wanted to see if any of you have talked to your DH's about this.

Its hard for them bc they dont feel every move like we do... When baby is born itll be a whole diff ballgame!


----------



## Kaiecee

Again a big day if cleaning and more Xmas decorating gonna get into a hot bath play some black ops with dh and relax a little :)


----------



## Lauren021406

we have power!!!!!!!!! I did have my baby shower last weekend despite lack of power and it was great. Little man is very spoiled! I will post an updated belly pic later!


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay Lauren!! So happy you have some normalcy again!! What a relief!


----------



## Leinzlove

Glad you have your power back! :)

I'd take them both back Little J. I never used a monitor, but baby coslept and then I could hear her when she was in her crib and I downstairs anyways. I found registeries very tiresome.

Have a wonderful time at your baby shower.


----------



## BlossomJ

Great news Lauren!! It's about time :)

Nikki - So cute that your DH is being so sweet & mushy over you... and glad you had fun shopping :) I hate cars, they seem to eat money! Mine is due for a service just after Christmas & every time it ends up costing about £300. It's not even old!

Sorry lots of you had a rough day yesterday. I guess it's getting to that stage where everyone is struggling physically & the tiredness is kicking in. Not too long left though - look after yourselves :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

So hungry today:) more cleaning and decorating and organizing baby's room :)


----------



## snowangel187

Helping dd with her homework & waiting for dh to get home so we can go have lunch on the intercoastal. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I cant seem to get my big butt out of bed today...i ironed two curtains, put laundry away and been laying down since... Lol.. I guess im entitled to lazy days! Just wish i didnt feel so guilty about it!


----------



## prayingforbby

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I cant seem to get my big butt out of bed today...i ironed two curtains, put laundry away and been laying down since... Lol.. I guess im entitled to lazy days! Just wish i didnt feel so guilty about it!

You did more than I usually do everyday. I live overseas, so I don't work. I use to feel guilty about staying home and relaxing, but now Im taking full advantage of it :). How knows how things will be 2 months from now lol.

Im wondering if Ill ever hit the nesting stage. I only have her crib and glider put together. The clothes are still in boxes. I guess Ill get to it someday.

Enjoy your lazy days while you have them :)


----------



## prayingforbby

DittyByrd said:


> Is anyone else's DH having a hard time being excited for a baby? My DH loves me, wants a child, says he loves the baby, but is still struggling to feel connected and excited over the impending birth. I think this is normal but just wanted to see if any of you have talked to your DH's about this.

I think its like Nikki said, because the guys dont have that physical connection with the baby yet. I feel her move all day, and when I ask if my husband wants to feel he does for about a minute then he's done. I've just tried to bring up conversation about the baby as much as possible, and make sure he's involved in all the decisions even if it's just how to organize her clothes lol. 

Once our babies get here I know they will be so excited.


----------



## ARuppe716

I had a total lazy day yesterday. I didn't feel well again yesterday with back pains and tummy feeling weird. I have this whole list if stuff I need to get done and did none of it yesterday! We've made some progress today, I'm just hoping I feel alright. Felt off again this morning but ok so far this afternoon...


----------



## Kaiecee

Day 3 of our cleaning and I'm just so tired I just want to sleep but still need to get clothes put away and books and movies that are not watched but just have no energy :(


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I feel bad lately - I just have this insane feeling like baby is coming soon and we need to clean now. So I nag DH all the time to get him to clean. I feel like we haven't had a normal conversation/time to relax the past few days because of my crazy need to get things ready. :(

On a side note, what do BH feel like? This is my first pregnancy and I cannot tell if that's what I'm having. My lower back and abdomen have been hurting, but it's more constant, dull pain rather than what I would think of for a contraction.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate when baby is more quiet I want him to more like crazy but he's not :(


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, this shortness of breath is seriously getting on my nerves now, it seems the only time I can breathe freely is on my right side and if I stay there too long I get cramped up. Any other position and I'm gasping for air, I almost passed out yesterday cuz I felt so suffocated. I'm beginning to understand why some women cry and beg for induction when they go overdue.


----------



## snowangel187

AJThomas said:


> Ugh, this shortness of breath is seriously getting on my nerves now, it seems the only time I can breathe freely is on my right side and if I stay there too long I get cramped up. Any other position and I'm gasping for air, I almost passed out yesterday cuz I felt so suffocated. I'm beginning to understand why some women cry and beg for induction when they go overdue.

I'm always so out of breath to. I feel like my boobs are crushing my chest even when I lay on my side. It sucks!! My feet are starting to hurt pretty bad too. I've noticed some swelling, tho my Bp is fine so far. Dr wants me to just watch it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm with you there ladies. These last two days I've noticed that I'm really starting to struggle, breathing sometimes difficult, absolutely no energy, shattered all the times, can't sleep, hips hurt . . . The joys :)

Hope we all feel better tomorrow x


----------



## AJThomas

I was thinking about what it will be like to reach down and feel my baby's head and know that he's almost here, or finally having him out and looking into his face for the first time and i got all excited and teary-eyed, can't wait to meet this little guy, altho he's such a troublemaker now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i agree aj! cant wait to just see her for the first time! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm thinking little guy may have started to drop a little? I have no idea if it's too early for that to start? I have no heartburn, I don't get breathless when I lay down anymore, and I've had lower back, hip, and pelvic twinges an pains the last few days...

Any thoughts?


----------



## sassy_mom

:hugs: to everyone out there! Seems like we are all getting to that ugh stage! I seem to only really get out of breath if I try and walk too fast or move too quickly. Otherwise I seem to be ok on that front. However, the SPD could go away! :haha: Today was a rough day for that. The slightest movement, even just adjusting slightly on the couch is so painful. 

Sounds like you have some serious nesting going on Babyhopeful! I remember the Thursday before I had DD, I went INSANE in my house. Hanging up pictures, moving furniture. :haha: As for braxton hicks, with me, my whole stomach tightens up. It isn't painful but at times can make my breath catch a little bit. 

I am starting to feel like we aren't ready. I realize now that being due January 3rd doesn't really give me a lot of time to get the last things I need! I still have so much to get. I am asking for some things for Christmas. :haha: I joked with my mom about hoping that she doesn't come early because my christmas list is relatively baby related this year. :haha:


----------



## Betheney

AJ - when I was pushing Eva out I felt this burning pain and thought "oh my god her head must be close" so I reached down and all I could feel was this tiny little patch of head through this tiny little opening and all I could think was "oh my god and it burns like a bitch already" after that I was too terrified to feel down there again in case I got even more major disappointment over the amount of crowning compared to the amount of pain. Lol. I thought I was experiencing the ring of fire and it wasn't even close. I definitely had a bit of a panicked moment that there was so much more to go.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I seriously don't understand how Matthew is going to grow yet more. It's already hard to do so many things that I just can't get it, where is he going to grow too? I feel like my tummy has gotten beyond obvious pregnant to very heavily pregnant, and we still have two months to go! 

Hubby is trying to get Kitty into a harness so she can be trained to go out on walks, it's stressing me out LOL but he is set on teaching her that...


----------



## AJThomas

Haha! I thought about that too Betheney, that instead of being all excited about him coming out, i might go oh crap, i refuse to push any more! :haha: but i don't want to think about that option too much.


----------



## Betheney

The burning wasn't as bad as I expected it to be and I did like pushing!!! Everyone kept telling me how great I was doing. I said at one point "I don't want to push anymore" and they said "no worries love we can have a break with the next contraction" and i was like "really? Okay then!" so on the next contraction we had a break and I didn't push at all, it helped me realise that it doesn't have to be a forceful you have no control over the situation kind of thing. If you want a break take a break.


----------



## Kaiecee

The only thing bad about nesting is how out if breath and sore u can get I'm determined to get most or all done this week my older boys rooms are done laundry still a lot to sort out put pics up in the house only have 2 doors to paint in my room dh will do tiles in the kitchen done just a little paint around the window I really want Riley's room to be finished in max3 days so much to do and it feels like my body doesn't want to do it as much as I do


----------



## Mrs Mel

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm thinking little guy may have started to drop a little? I have no idea if it's too early for that to start? I have no heartburn, I don't get breathless when I lay down anymore, and I've had lower back, hip, and pelvic twinges an pains the last few days...
> 
> Any thoughts?

I've been wondering the same and I'm almost as far along as you are.

Baby had been very high up squishing my stomach but the last couple of days I can definitely feel she / he's not as high up and there is a lot more space meaning I'm more comfortable than I have been. I was wondering if it was too early for them to be beginning their way down!


----------



## Lilahbear

My bump has definatley dropped over the past week or so. I was really struggling to breath and had terrible heartburn and then literally over night my bump looked much lower, my breathing was easier and my heartburn lessened (although it was bad last night). I have also had a feeling of pressure down below and need to pee more. One of the girls in my anti-natal class said her baby was already engaged and her midwife didn't seem to think that was unusual for first time mothers. I am defintaly getting to the urgh stage where I will be quite glad to not be pregnant anymore, although baby is still under strict instructions not to come before the 27th Dec.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lilahbear said:


> My bump has definatley dropped over the past week or so. I was really struggling to breath and had terrible heartburn and then literally over night my bump looked much lower, my breathing was easier and my heartburn lessened (although it was bad last night). I have also had a feeling of pressure down below and need to pee more. One of the girls in my anti-natal class said her baby was already engaged and her midwife didn't seem to think that was unusual for first time mothers. I am defintaly getting to the urgh stage where I will be quite glad to not be pregnant anymore, although baby is still under strict instructions not to come before the 27th Dec.

That's really interesting - maybe these little ones are getting ready!

Same with the bladder - my stomach / digestion is better but having to pee all the time now!


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> The burning wasn't as bad as I expected it to be and I did like pushing!!! Everyone kept telling me how great I was doing. I said at one point "I don't want to push anymore" and they said "no worries love we can have a break with the next contraction" and i was like "really? Okay then!" so on the next contraction we had a break and I didn't push at all, it helped me realise that it doesn't have to be a forceful you have no control over the situation kind of thing. If you want a break take a break.

I took several "breaks" from pushing. :haha: they didn't say I could. But with no pain meds or epidural I preferred contraction over the burning. :haha: the dr would look at me and say that's a pretty big contraction, you can't feel that? I'd open up on eye and look at him sideways and say nope. :rofl:



AJThomas said:


> Haha! I thought about that too Betheney, that instead of being all excited about him coming out, i might go oh crap, i refuse to push any more! :haha: but i don't want to think about that option too much.

They asked if dh or I wanted to feel baby's head as it was coming out. Dh definitely said no he's to squeamish. I said no, but wished after I had. Just like I didn't allow video or pics while I was pushing and now I wish I had them. So I've enlisted a friend to take them for me. :thumbup: 



Mrs Mel said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> My bump has definatley dropped over the past week or so. I was really struggling to breath and had terrible heartburn and then literally over night my bump looked much lower, my breathing was easier and my heartburn lessened (although it was bad last night). I have also had a feeling of pressure down below and need to pee more. One of the girls in my anti-natal class said her baby was already engaged and her midwife didn't seem to think that was unusual for first time mothers. I am defintaly getting to the urgh stage where I will be quite glad to not be pregnant anymore, although baby is still under strict instructions not to come before the 27th Dec.
> 
> That's really interesting - maybe these little ones are getting ready!
> 
> Same with the bladder - my stomach / digestion is better but having to pee all the time now!Click to expand...

I do remember dd dropping I think around 35-36 weeks. I'm not sure if it's too early or not, but y'all should mention it to dr so he can rulers if there are any other signs of preterm labor. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilahbear

I have a midwife appointment on Thursday so it will be interesting to see what she says and what position she thinks the baby is in. Apparently baby can move into position and the move out of it again at this point, so I'm not too worried as there are no other symptoms.


----------



## Betheney

See this baby has always been sitting incredibly low. I feel like I have plenty of room from the top of my uterus to my ribs. I feel like baby is all out the front and low low low. Yet I still have horrific heartburn and still can't breathe.


----------



## Lauren021406

someone asked me the other day why I looked low, but yet this baby doesnt want me to breathe!


----------



## Little J

They got the monitors from our Burlington Coat factory registries, im really hoping thyst just give us store credit atleast, there are still things we need from our registry.

About DH not being excited about birth...... im having a hard time have Hubby touch my tummy when baby is moving...it says it freaks him out and feel wierd but I like him doing it bc i feel like were bonding as a family. I know once he is born he will be SO in love, but i just wish he would be more apart of his everyday actions and excited about it rather than thinking its wierd when he moves thru my tummy


----------



## Little J

Also, YAY for power for the east coast ladies!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

DS was low and head down through the whole pregnancy & this one is too. I'm a bit earlier than some of you, so guess it could still move up or turn, but I don't mind it staying where it is, as I'd rather keep the heartburn to a minimum!


----------



## AJThomas

Baby has been head down for a while but I'll be glad when he engages and I can breathe again, this is seriously annoying. 

Snowi never dreamed I would want pics or videos but Leinz's (I think it was Leinz) awesome pic just as her baby came out made me change my mind. I still don't want another person there tho so I'll probably just have DH set up the camera and leave it running so we can capture the moment that way.


----------



## snowangel187

AJThomas said:


> Baby has been head down for a while but I'll be glad when he engages and I can breathe again, this is seriously annoying.
> 
> Snowi never dreamed I would want pics or videos but Leinz's (I think it was Leinz) awesome pic just as her baby came out made me change my mind. I still don't want another person there tho so I'll probably just have DH set up the camera and leave it running so we can capture the moment that way.

When we did the hospital tour they said one of the nurses would take pics if needed, basically because husbands are idiots and can't be depended on to get the shots us mothers want. :rofl:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning ladies! I still feel Matthew super high up sometimes. I think it just depends on how he wants to move or if he is stretching or not, because he can be wiggly down bellow too. But I have difficulty breathing stiill, and man the heartburn!

I also have our hospital bag ready, well, almost still need to buy my Depends. I'm going to be using the Depend Silhouette Woman Underwear that are for leakage and bladder problems. They are what my husband called: "Big girl diapers". My period has always been very heavy and crampy, so I have reasons to believe that my after birth bleeding is going to be crazy, and I've read reviews of mommies using them for that, so I decided to get those.


----------



## els1022

Deedee, I was just saying that I don't know where baby is going to go as she grows more. I feel like I'm at maximum capacity already!! Plus my maternity shirts are getting small on me. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> Deedee, I was just saying that I don't know where baby is going to go as she grows more. I feel like I'm at maximum capacity already!! Plus my maternity shirts are getting small on me. :haha:

Isn't it amazing how the body works? When you think you can't get more uncomfortable, TADA! hahaha :haha: My tummy was itching so much yesterday, and all I kept saying was: wow, I cant believe it's still growing! Hahaha.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was gonna use overnight pads but deedee u might right about buying depends


----------



## brieri1

I feel at maximum capacity too. I can't believe she is big enough to bump her head and fists against my cervix, keep her butt in my lungs so its hard to breath, and kick me in the ribs all at the same time. Where did my little seedling go?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I was gonna use overnight pads but deedee u might right about buying depends

I've read only good reviews of them. And I thought they were going to be crazy expensive, but they are not. I went online and Target has them for 10 something for a 12 pack. Walmart has them around the same price range. They have me convinced it's good all around to just get those.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh I was itchy yesterday too and thought the same thing. And my maternity clothes are getting small as well! 6 more weeks of work to try and look decent. Although last week I came in wearing a t-shirt and leggings and no one seemed to care!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

appointment went well today, 3lb 5 oz! and NST was perfect :) 

My fundal height is measuring 32 weeks though, weird, as I dont think I look to much bigger than anyone else?? Also all my fluid levels were normal.. hmmm not worried about it, just makes me think... weird.

Also noticed when I got home today that my ankles are kankles now... really gotta stop eating the salty chips haha... I havent noticed swelling anywhere else though.. not in my hands or face...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Had second ante natal session today which was all about when things don't go to plan, not wrong the key is not to plan was all about epidural, instrumental delivery, episiotomy, c sections, babies getting stuck due to shoulder dis . . . . (Can never remember the word). Was very interesting. Also went over the first hour after birth and what goes on. Next week is the first two weeks caring for your baby.


Oh also went to my GP and he has finally given in and prescribed me some cream for my hip problems. They are long standing problems, I suffer from hip bursitis and it is getting really bad in these later stages, I get about three hours sleep max a night from just tossing and turning due to excrutiating hip pain. I didn't want to have to take anything but it's got to the point where I can't do it anymore. He has also booked me in to have cortisone injection into the bursea once baby is born. I've waiting 5 yrs to finally get him to agree.


----------



## Soniamillie01

OMG 50 days!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Had second ante natal session today which was all about when things don't go to plan, not wrong the key is not to plan was all about epidural, instrumental delivery, episiotomy, c sections, babies getting stuck due to shoulder dis . . . . (Can never remember the word). Was very interesting. Also went over the first hour after birth and what goes on. Next week is the first two weeks caring for your baby.
> 
> 
> Oh also went to my GP and he has finally given in and prescribed me some cream for my hip problems. They are long standing problems, I suffer from hip bursitis and it is getting really bad in these later stages, I get about three hours sleep max a night from just tossing and turning due to excrutiating hip pain. I didn't want to have to take anything but it's got to the point where I can't do it anymore. He has also booked me in to have cortisone injection into the bursea once baby is born. I've waiting 5 yrs to finally get him to agree.

Dystocia. :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I bought just a couple of heavier weight tops today, a nursing tank, and a nursing bra! AHHH! I feel like this baby is coming so soon but I am sure the next 2 months will drag.


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad your appointment went well Nikki! :)

Sonia - really hope you get some relief with your hips now. Yey to 50 days! :D

I'm getting a little nervous about my scan on Wednesday. Hope baby girl has grown lots this last week & that there's nothing else wrong. I'm going to all my appointments alone for now (well, with DS in tow) as DH has too much on at work & I don't want to get worrying news & have to deal with that & DS at the same time (it's really boring for him at the hospital & he doesn't like me being on the beds or when staff are doing things with me). Could you all cross your fingers & pray that she's grown & doing well?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

The insurance assessment nurse called to see how it was all going, but they ask like 100 questions out of what seems a pre made questioner. It's the second time they've called and I hate having to answer no, no, no. Why can't they just ask: Is everything OK, have you been diagnosed with anything? I just lost so much time on the phone LOL


----------



## BlossomJ

I can see how that would be annoying Deedee!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> I can see how that would be annoying Deedee!

Haha, yeah. She said she would call again after baby is born. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Evening ladies. Checking in to see how everyone is doing. DH is off from work tonight so we have been spending a little time together ... well as much as DD will allow. :haha: It has been a very dark and rainy day here so for once I actually didn't do a whole lot which made DH very happy. I've been having problems with my ankles, more so my left one, swelling up pretty bad. Nothing else swelling, just the ankles. DH says it is because I am up on my feet too much and he is probably right. :haha: But it is like I told him last night, if I'm not cooking and cleaning, who will. :shrug::haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Finally cleaning for the night is over and not soon enough all this cleaning is giving me a sore back and swollen ankles 

2 appointments tomorrow @ 10:15am is my Gyno to see how baby is doing and my levels for my gd and prescribe me to go get a ultrasound done to make sure baby is not getting to big then @ 1:00pm is with the gd specialist to make sure all is going good :) 

Hope all u ladies ate having a good night :) 
Ill be watching a movie with dh later then for desert a triple chocolate cheese cake I can only take a few bites but it fills u right up :)


----------



## darkstar

I'm in full on nesting mode. Reorganising, cleaning and sewing and crocheting. There aren't enough hours in the day. The only thing bothering me is that physically I can't keep up with what I want to in my head.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh my Lord. I just had a little freak out moment. Another friend posted on FB that her baby is here! That just leaves two before me, out of the gazillion women that were pregnant on my FB. C R A Z Y!


----------



## ARuppe716

You know we're getting far along when there is a July 2013 group!!! I just saw that and couldn't believe it!!


----------



## Lillian33

Eeekkk! I know what you mean Deedee! I keep seeing how far along my face book friends are getting and freaking out cause im ahead of them all ha ha!!

Nikki, so pleased you had a good appt and scan! The fundal height can be off by a couple of cm's and you're definitely not huge going by your maternity photos :thumbup:

Sonia, im glad you will finally have some relief from your hip pain, that must be awful :flower:

Blossom, I have everything crossed for you, I'm in the same boat, loads of growth scans and hoping he's growing ok. Im sure our jellybeans will be perfect :hugs:

Sassy and Kaiecee, make sure you both rest up, dont let those swollen ankles get any worse!!

I have heard of itchy feet, but anyone getting really itchy hands at night? That and restless legs are driving me nuts :haha:

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Oh and so pleased the East Coast girls all have power back now - finally :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Meh im uncomfortable all day lol...im so tired of complaining but it makes me feel better lol


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Meh im uncomfortable all day lol...im so tired of complaining but it makes me feel better lol

Me too! :haha: I have had a kink in my neck all day on top of all th other "fun" pregnancy stuff. :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol stretching, swelling, cant breathe, heart burn, getting kicked in the ribs, craving choc covered cherries ( i almost ate the whole freakin box!) back ache......and the list goes on lol....


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol stretching, swelling, cant breathe, heart burn, getting kicked in the ribs, craving choc covered cherries ( i almost ate the whole freakin box!) back ache......and the list goes on lol....

I feel the same way except craving choc cake!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> I have heard of itchy feet, but anyone getting really itchy hands at night? That and restless legs are driving me nuts :haha:
> 
> xxx

Not the hands, but man the feet! We even bought one of those bath rugs that have "massaging" little plastic things on it, so I can have a scratching party every time I shower hahaha.


----------



## Lillian33

mmmm chocolate cake!! This is a dangerous topic to start, cravings!!!! I could list about 5 chocolate items I cant get enough of mmmmmmmm!


----------



## jellybeans

_my bump at 30 + 2....thought i'd share with everyone  swear i've started to drop already? _

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121112_235340.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone know of the cafe rockaberrys??well they make the best cake there I bought triple chocolate cheese cake and its amazing me and dh have been eating it for over 4 days now the base of the cake is a thick amazing brownie and the cheese in it doesn't even have that strong taste of cheese cake just enough and the chocolate is just melt in ur mouth amazing that us what ill be eating soon :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone know of the cafe rockaberrys??well they make the best cake there I bought triple chocolate cheese cake and its amazing me and dh have been eating it for over 4 days now the base of the cake is a thick amazing brownie and the cheese in it doesn't even have that strong taste of cheese cake just enough and the chocolate is just melt in ur mouth amazing that us what ill be eating soon :)


OMG ... that sounds soooo yummy! You are going to make me drool into my keyboard! lol!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of the cafe rockaberrys??well they make the best cake there I bought triple chocolate cheese cake and its amazing me and dh have been eating it for over 4 days now the base of the cake is a thick amazing brownie and the cheese in it doesn't even have that strong taste of cheese cake just enough and the chocolate is just melt in ur mouth amazing that us what ill be eating soon :)
> 
> 
> OMG ... that sounds soooo yummy! You are going to make me drool into my keyboard! lol!Click to expand...

Maybe I'll dream of eating that tonight. :) I have a meeting tomorrow about my gd cus it seems to not fully be controlled by diet. I keep on the correct diet and even work out after I eat and my dinner numbers are constantly too high.


----------



## Betheney

Regulation fetal monitoring check up and my BP is terrible. I've been here 4hours and it just wasn't getting any better. They decided to up my meds and then following 3 readings were 150/110, 160/105, 145/100

So obviously very high readings. Fingers crossed I don't have to be admitted!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

BabyHopeful2 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of the cafe rockaberrys??well they make the best cake there I bought triple chocolate cheese cake and its amazing me and dh have been eating it for over 4 days now the base of the cake is a thick amazing brownie and the cheese in it doesn't even have that strong taste of cheese cake just enough and the chocolate is just melt in ur mouth amazing that us what ill be eating soon :)
> 
> 
> OMG ... that sounds soooo yummy! You are going to make me drool into my keyboard! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'll dream of eating that tonight. :) I have a meeting tomorrow about my gd cus it seems to not fully be controlled by diet. I keep on the correct diet and even work out after I eat and my dinner numbers are constantly too high.Click to expand...

Me too I've got an app. About my gd hope it doesn't effect it also I find the more I eat right more my sugars are high but ill eat crap and they seem to stay in the good range it's backwards


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> Regulation fetal monitoring check up and my BP is terrible. I've been here 4hours and it just wasn't getting any better. They decided to up my meds and then following 3 readings were 150/110, 160/105, 145/100
> 
> So obviously very high readings. Fingers crossed I don't have to be admitted!!!

Thinking of you! Fingers crossed too!! :hugs:


----------



## els1022

Thinking of you, Betheney! Hopefully those BPs come down!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope ur bp comes down and u can go home ill b thinking of u


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby has been so active tonight more than I ever felt :)


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> I have heard of itchy feet, but anyone getting really itchy hands at night? That and restless legs are driving me nuts :haha:

Yes! I was awake last night with itchy hands! I even got up and put them in cold water to try and ease the itch


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> Regulation fetal monitoring check up and my BP is terrible. I've been here 4hours and it just wasn't getting any better. They decided to up my meds and then following 3 readings were 150/110, 160/105, 145/100
> 
> So obviously very high readings. Fingers crossed I don't have to be admitted!!!

Oh no will cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Betheney

Bah 

BP was 145/105 so I'm being admitted so they can monitor this new dose of meds and keep an eye on everything. If i'm still in tomorrow night I'll be devastated as its the Twillight midnight screening. So fingers crossed everything balances out and I can leave tomorrow.

<3


----------



## darkstar

I've been having loads of braxton hicks this afternoon and feeling tired and fluey. I got up to cook dinner and was getting some bad cramping that made me double over and brought tears to my eyes. It goes away when I rest. I'm assuming its just bad braxton hicks and hoping its not a sign of preterm labour :-/ Hubby told me to rest so its toast for dinner now lol.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> Regulation fetal monitoring check up and my BP is terrible. I've been here 4hours and it just wasn't getting any better. They decided to up my meds and then following 3 readings were 150/110, 160/105, 145/100
> 
> So obviously very high readings. Fingers crossed I don't have to be admitted!!!

Aagghh, sorry Betheney, bet your sick of this! Fingers crossed that you're not admitted, think calm, relaxing thoughts (dont know if that will actually help lol!)

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Sorry, just read your update Betheney!! Well you seem to be taking it all in your stride really well. I'll be willing your BP down for tomorrow nights screening!!


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Lillian!!!!

Yes many happy BP vibes being sent this way!!! Twilight depends on it.


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> I have heard of itchy feet, but anyone getting really itchy hands at night? That and restless legs are driving me nuts :haha:
> 
> Yes! I was awake last night with itchy hands! I even got up and put them in cold water to try and ease the itchClick to expand...

Ah thank you! I will try that! Moisturiser did not help at all!


----------



## Betheney

Blood results came back fine, urine results he told me showed a level which means I am being diagnosed with preeclampsia....

So there's that now.... I have preeclampsia....

I'm kinda just in shock tbh

He said as far as monitoring goes I have a lot of monitoring as is so my monitoring shouldn't change at all. He said the longest I'll go would be 37weeks, he can't see me going past that. If my BP is uncontrollable or any of my organs show they're being affected then baby will be delivered sooner, if it happens before 34 weeks then I give birth at the big hospital I'm at now, if after 34 I can still deliver at my hospital 

<3


----------



## BlossomJ

Gutted you've got preeclampsia Betheney! :( I'm glad it's been diagnosed so you can stay safe though. I hope you get to 37 weeks, but if not, you're far enough on that baby should do fine, especially after you had the steroid shots.

My friend's preeclampsia didn't get diagnosed & she suddenly had to give birth at 32 weeks. Baby was fine & mum expressed milk until she could feed DD direct from the breast.

Big hugs :hugs: Take it easy & try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - Hopefully our babies catch up a bit... and if not, hope we just have tiny but perfect little dots of babies like my DS! :)

Kaiecee - Can we still fly at 29 weeks? That cheesecake sounds good enough to base an entire trip on! :) Don't know how you can restrict yourself to a few bites?! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney - Does this affect how long you have to stay in?


----------



## ARuppe716

Oh Betheney... Lots of hugs coming your way from New Jersey!!

On a more ranty note... We woke up to no power again!! We don't know when it went out last night so we have to throw out all the groceries we just bought to restock our fridge. I called the power company to see if I could get an estimate and the automated message tells me that I already reported an outage. Yes, 2 and a half weeks ago and it came back on a week and a half ago! So mad it won't let me report a new outage! Then it gives you an option to speak with someone where I was then put on hold for 10 minutes until I gave up. So hubby and I are now getting ready for work in the pitch dark. I also have a dr appt today and have to pee in a cup this morning. As I found out the last appt two weeks ago this is nearly impossible in the dark. I have never peed on my hand so much!! Ugh... What a terrible start to the day.


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe - sorry you're without power again, but :haha: to peeing on your hand :haha:

Hope it's back on when you get back! :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

I actually did alright and managed to get it right in the cup!! Not sure I should be proud that I've had extra Practice at aiming in the dark...


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so sorry betheney, hope you are doing ok? What will happen now? Are you allowed home with lots of monitoring or do you have to stay in hospital until birth?


----------



## mellywelly

My bump is all out front and really low, just like I was with ds. I still have really bad heartburn but haven't had any breathing problems, well not since I got my inhalers anyway!

Whoooo hooooo! Just seen that I've gone up a fruit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh Betheny, sorry to hear you have pre-eclmapsia. Let's hope that baby gets to stay in a wee but longer, but as Blossom said, at least you are far enough along, that the baby should be fine if born soon. Big hugs! x


----------



## Lilahbear

Does anybody feel they are less able to deal with problems when they are pregnant? We are having problems with our power company and the thought of speaking to them AGAIN just puts the fear of God into me. Normally it would stress me, but I would be able to deal with it better. I also have to phone the mobile phone company to cancel my contract and I am dreading that cause I know they will just try and talk me out of it. We got the cot and buggy/pram delivered yesterday and part of the cot top changer was missing, but luckily DH dealt with that. He is also going to deal with the power company if they phone back, but I just feel so pathetic cause I am likely to just cry at them and my stress levels are sky high. Grrr! Oh and my laptop broke! We are supposed to be having a nice week off just the two of us.


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe716 said:


> I actually did alright and managed to get it right in the cup!! Not sure I should be proud that I've had extra Practice at aiming in the dark...

:rofl:


----------



## Lauren021406

Betheney said:


> Blood results came back fine, urine results he told me showed a level which means I am being diagnosed with preeclampsia....
> 
> So there's that now.... I have preeclampsia....
> 
> I'm kinda just in shock tbh
> 
> He said as far as monitoring goes I have a lot of monitoring as is so my monitoring shouldn't change at all. He said the longest I'll go would be 37weeks, he can't see me going past that. If my BP is uncontrollable or any of my organs show they're being affected then baby will be delivered sooner, if it happens before 34 weeks then I give birth at the big hospital I'm at now, if after 34 I can still deliver at my hospital
> 
> Thinking of you Betheny!
> <3




ARuppe716 said:


> Oh Betheney... Lots of hugs coming your way from New Jersey!!
> 
> On a more ranty note... We woke up to no power again!! We don't know when it went out last night so we have to throw out all the groceries we just bought to restock our fridge. I called the power company to see if I could get an estimate and the automated message tells me that I already reported an outage. Yes, 2 and a half weeks ago and it came back on a week and a half ago! So mad it won't let me report a new outage! Then it gives you an option to speak with someone where I was then put on hold for 10 minutes until I gave up. So hubby and I are now getting ready for work in the pitch dark. I also have a dr appt today and have to pee in a cup this morning. As I found out the last appt two weeks ago this is nearly impossible in the dark. I have never peed on my hand so much!! Ugh... What a terrible start to the day.

thats horrible! I dont know where in NJ you are but I know PSEG blew a tower yesterday and it affected a large part of central Jersey. My job lost power. I wont restock my fridge anymore because Im scared of losing power after 12 days of not having it.


----------



## BlossomJ

Lilahbear said:


> Does anybody feel they are less able to deal with problems when they are pregnant? We are having problems with our power company and the thought of speaking to them AGAIN just puts the fear of God into me. Normally it would stress me, but I would be able to deal with it better. I also have to phone the mobile phone company to cancel my contract and I am dreading that cause I know they will just try and talk me out of it. We got the cot and buggy/pram delivered yesterday and part of the cot top changer was missing, but luckily DH dealt with that. He is also going to deal with the power company if they phone back, but I just feel so pathetic cause I am likely to just cry at them and my stress levels are sky high. Grrr! Oh and my laptop broke! We are supposed to be having a nice week off just the two of us.

Totally with you on this one :hugs: It does make me feel a little better that I can rationalise the feelings by putting them down to pregnancy hormones & tiredness & knowing it's not as bad as it seems :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Blossom
I can Only eat a couple bites it fills me up so much but it's sooo good 

I'm feeling so crapy today sore tummy I feel like I'm gonna throw up but It never comes out :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney
When u have preeclampsia is there any restrictions? I'm sorry u have it hope baby can stay in there for as long as he/she can :)


----------



## Lauren021406

Lilahbear said:


> Does anybody feel they are less able to deal with problems when they are pregnant? We are having problems with our power company and the thought of speaking to them AGAIN just puts the fear of God into me. Normally it would stress me, but I would be able to deal with it better. I also have to phone the mobile phone company to cancel my contract and I am dreading that cause I know they will just try and talk me out of it. We got the cot and buggy/pram delivered yesterday and part of the cot top changer was missing, but luckily DH dealt with that. He is also going to deal with the power company if they phone back, but I just feel so pathetic cause I am likely to just cry at them and my stress levels are sky high. Grrr! Oh and my laptop broke! We are supposed to be having a nice week off just the two of us.

I find it easier because i can go nuts and blame it on pregnancy hornones or cry!


----------



## mellywelly

Lilahbear said:


> Does anybody feel they are less able to deal with problems when they are pregnant? We are having problems with our power company and the thought of speaking to them AGAIN just puts the fear of God into me. Normally it would stress me, but I would be able to deal with it better. I also have to phone the mobile phone company to cancel my contract and I am dreading that cause I know they will just try and talk me out of it. We got the cot and buggy/pram delivered yesterday and part of the cot top changer was missing, but luckily DH dealt with that. He is also going to deal with the power company if they phone back, but I just feel so pathetic cause I am likely to just cry at them and my stress levels are sky high. Grrr! Oh and my laptop broke! We are supposed to be having a nice week off just the two of us.

Sometimes the easiest way to get things done is to cry down the phone at them :haha:


----------



## Little J

DeedeeBeester said:


> Good morning ladies! I still feel Matthew super high up sometimes. I think it just depends on how he wants to move or if he is stretching or not, because he can be wiggly down bellow too. But I have difficulty breathing stiill, and man the heartburn!
> 
> I also have our hospital bag ready, well, almost still need to buy my Depends. I'm going to be using the Depend Silhouette Woman Underwear that are for leakage and bladder problems. They are what my husband called: "Big girl diapers". My period has always been very heavy and crampy, so I have reasons to believe that my after birth bleeding is going to be crazy, and I've read reviews of mommies using them for that, so I decided to get those.

Thats so funny that you are going to get those depends! only because at our family baby shower on the invite it says "to participate in the gift card raffle each couple please bring a pack of diapers for the expecting parents" Hubbys aunt and uncle took it literally as a joke and gave us silouette womens depends and breif depends for hubby. :haha: i told them tho i will use them after the delivery because i heard i will need them! I think im going to use them both!


----------



## Betheney

I'm only in hospital until my mess have stabilised then I can go home and just continue my frequent monitoring. I cant update often from hospital so if you want frequent updates check my journal although they'll probably be scarce there too. But there are more details there.

Thank you for all your love and kind words ladies ive read them all and appreciate it.


----------



## Little J

I think Melly said itchy hands and feet can be a sign of GD? not sure if i am remembering correctly or not tho? I would mention it to your Dr. tho the next visit just in case!


Bethenny- sorry about the pre-ecplampsia diagnosis :nope: You are taking care of yourself very well tho! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> I'm only in hospital until my mess have stabilised then I can go home and just continue my frequent monitoring. I cant update often from hospital so if you want frequent updates check my journal although they'll probably be scarce there too. But there are more details there.
> 
> Thank you for all your love and kind words ladies ive read them all and appreciate it.

Oh hun sorry about the diagnosis.. No fun! Hope everything stabilizes and baby can cook longer !


----------



## mellywelly

Almost littlej, my midwife said it can be a symptom of pre-eclampsia.


----------



## brieri1

So much happens on this forum when I'm away from it for a few hours! I'm so sorry Bethenny! Hopefully, everything will work out and you'll make it to the 37 weeks or your blood pressure will stabilize! Thinking of you.


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow it seems like everyone is having a rough time out there! 

Betheney I am so sorry it is preeclampsia. Hopefully everything will get stabilized and you can go home and continue to cook this little bean for a while yet. Sending lots of :hugs: your way! 

Aruppe sorry you are out of power again! I know that has to be frustrating. Hopefully they can sort it out quickly so you won't be without power long. 

Lilah it seems like things are really just not going your way! Sending :hugs: your way. Hoping that maybe with some rest, things will start to be better. I hate when days happen like that when everything seems to fall apart. 

LittleJ I have read about people using depends after birth and how great they work. I'm thinking of getting them as well. Whatever works right?! :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm presuming the depends are the same as tena lady pans which I have (incontinence pants). Do we still need to use maternity pads as well or just the pants?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> I'm presuming the depends are the same as tena lady pans which I have (incontinence pants). Do we still need to use maternity pads as well or just the pants?

Yeah, Depend is a brand of 'diapers' for incontinence. I'm going to be using them while bleeding is crazy and eventually change to overnight pads. But I don't expect to wear them together, unless it looks like a crime scene down there. :haha: The depend i'm using are the Maximum capacity ones, so they are supposed to handle it all pretty well.


----------



## BlossomJ

Anyone know what we can take for insect bites? (instead of antihistamine) We took DS to some stables on Sunday & I came back with 4 little bites in my hip which are now all the size of 50 pence pieces, covered in blisters & really swollen. They hurt & itch like hell!


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> Anyone know what we can take for insect bites? (instead of antihistamine) We took DS to some stables on Sunday & I came back with 4 little bites in my hip which are now all the size of 50 pence pieces, covered in blisters & really swollen. They hurt & itch like hell!


I'm not sure as far as medication but I know you can rub dry soap over the area and it will stop the itching. I don't think it has to be a particular brand of soap bar so long as it is dry.


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks Sassy, I'll give it a go!


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Anyone know what we can take for insect bites? (instead of antihistamine) We took DS to some stables on Sunday & I came back with 4 little bites in my hip which are now all the size of 50 pence pieces, covered in blisters & really swollen. They hurt & itch like hell!

You can try baking soda mixed with a little water to make a paste, and put it on the bites. Works great for me and keeps my DD from itching/scratching too.

I have a lot to catch up on. Will make a longer post a little later, working on my thanksgiving grocery list for my first vegan thanksgiving.


----------



## Little J

Melly- thanks for correcting me, pregnancy brain has hit me hard!


----------



## ARuppe716

A little tea tree oil works too on bug bites. I've also heard a little toothpaste?


----------



## BlossomJ

Ouch! Just tried baking soda & it's worse now :haha: so I'm thinking the bites must be alkaline, in which case I don't think toothpaste will work now either. I'm wondering whether to try vinegar in case they are alkaline... Or maybe I should just cut my losses & ask at my appointment with the doctor tomorrow :haha:

They're actually calming slightly now while I type. Maybe the baking soda is working? :)


----------



## JCh

U can also get topical antihistamine (Benadryl cream) I found that was the ONLY thing that worked for ANY relief for myself..... I seriously tried EVERY single remedy and nothing else worked....


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone know of the cafe rockaberrys??well they make the best cake there I bought triple chocolate cheese cake and its amazing me and dh have been eating it for over 4 days now the base of the cake is a thick amazing brownie and the cheese in it doesn't even have that strong taste of cheese cake just enough and the chocolate is just melt in ur mouth amazing that us what ill be eating soon :)

Thanks! Now I want Cheesecake Factory. :rofl:



Lilahbear said:


> Does anybody feel they are less able to deal with problems when they are pregnant? We are having problems with our power company and the thought of speaking to them AGAIN just puts the fear of God into me. Normally it would stress me, but I would be able to deal with it better. I also have to phone the mobile phone company to cancel my contract and I am dreading that cause I know they will just try and talk me out of it. We got the cot and buggy/pram delivered yesterday and part of the cot top changer was missing, but luckily DH dealt with that. He is also going to deal with the power company if they phone back, but I just feel so pathetic cause I am likely to just cry at them and my stress levels are sky high. Grrr! Oh and my laptop broke! We are supposed to be having a nice week off just the two of us.

I always have anxiety about having to call an fight with people, but since being pregnant I avoid it if I can. And if I can't I start out the conversation by saying I'm really upset and am currently having complications in my pregnancy an I'm not looking to add to them and would like x,y, and z. :thumbup:



BlossomJ said:


> Anyone know what we can take for insect bites? (instead of antihistamine) We took DS to some stables on Sunday & I came back with 4 little bites in my hip which are now all the size of 50 pence pieces, covered in blisters & really swollen. They hurt & itch like hell!

I agree with JCH I think that the anti itch creams are ok. :thumbup: but it can't hurt to ask your dr. :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks guys. I don't think I handled the Scottish Power phone call very well. The customer complaints guy phoned and said that they weren't willing to sort out the mistake they caused and I got really angry and started shaking (not like me at all) and said to him "I'm 32 weeks pregnant and you are making my blood pressure rise as we speak so I am handing you over to my husband now". I then went to our bedroom and sobbed while DH dealt with it. Man, I hate hormones and feeling so pathetic.

On a better note, DH took me out for lunch and we went to an art gallery and then bought some bedding for the moses basket. Somewhere along the way though I lost my house keys so need to spend tomorrow morning phoning around to see if they have been handed in. Doh!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm presuming the depends are the same as tena lady pans which I have (incontinence pants). Do we still need to use maternity pads as well or just the pants?
> 
> Yeah, Depend is a brand of 'diapers' for incontinence. I'm going to be using them while bleeding is crazy and eventually change to overnight pads. But I don't expect to wear them together, unless it looks like a crime scene down there. :haha: The depend i'm using are the Maximum capacity ones, so they are supposed to handle it all pretty well.Click to expand...

Im going to ask hubbies great grandma for a few lol.... I just cat see myself buying them....:haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

BlossomJ said:


> Anyone know what we can take for insect bites? (instead of antihistamine) We took DS to some stables on Sunday & I came back with 4 little bites in my hip which are now all the size of 50 pence pieces, covered in blisters & really swollen. They hurt & itch like hell!

This website seems to suggest calamine lotion is safe to use during pregnancy. I know it's not the same type of itching, but we used to use calamine lotion when we were kids to take the itch out of bites and when we had chicken pox.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregn...ing-obstetric-cholestasis-pregnant.aspx#close

Your doctor or a pharmacist would be able to confirm that calamine lotion was okay to use if they are still unbearable tomorrow.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Calamine lotion works best on my bug bites,..also when we had the chicken pox it was a godsend!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm presuming the depends are the same as tena lady pans which I have (incontinence pants). Do we still need to use maternity pads as well or just the pants?
> 
> Yeah, Depend is a brand of 'diapers' for incontinence. I'm going to be using them while bleeding is crazy and eventually change to overnight pads. But I don't expect to wear them together, unless it looks like a crime scene down there. :haha: The depend i'm using are the Maximum capacity ones, so they are supposed to handle it all pretty well.Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to ask hubbies great grandma for a few lol.... I just cat see myself buying them....:haha:Click to expand...

I'm sure they wont say anything once they see your pregnant belly, lots of pregnant woman buy them LOL but you can always get them online hahaha


----------



## BlossomJ

The baking soda seemed to sting & itch like mad when I first applied it, but then it calmed right down. Think I'll stick with this tonight & get some cream if the swelling & blisters aren't improving tomorrow.

Thanks girls! Don't know what I'd do without you! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe716 said:


> A little tea tree oil works too on bug bites. I've also heard a little toothpaste?

Unfortunately I don't have any tea tree oil. I can imagine that would be great.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

80% DOWN! YEAH!!!

I'm getting ready to go to my doctors appt. Taxi again then hubby will be picking me up. I'm such a dependent. I was single and mingling for too long in life haha, working, my own money and doing what I wanted and now I feel like crying when hubby is not there for moral support hahaha. What happened?! Haha. Oh, I remember, I left family, country, friends and job to be with him and he is all I've known now for more than a year! LOL


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> Melly- thanks for correcting me, pregnancy brain has hit me hard!

Cant believe you even remembered, it was ages ago I said that!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> 80% DOWN! YEAH!!!
> 
> I'm getting ready to go to my doctors appt. Taxi again then hubby will be picking me up. I'm such a dependent. I was single and mingling for too long in life haha, working, my own money and doing what I wanted and now I feel like crying when hubby is not there for moral support hahaha. What happened?! Haha. Oh, I remember, I left family, country, friends and job to be with him and he is all I've known now for more than a year! LOL

add in hormones and ur a big mess lol j/k but I can imagine how hard that all is! :O Your doing great!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Gotta start taking some meds for the GD. I've only been diagnosed for two weeks, but in that time already it's getting harder to manage via diet alone. I did pretty good my first week. Last week dinners were high. This week my lunch (which is normally lower) was high! It's just so frustrating.

Baby has been very active lately. Yesterday was bad active though - kept kicking me in the hip. Sharp pain. I do love that he hits me whenever pressure is on my belly. The dr. was using the probe to hear the heart beat and he started hitting the probe. DH likes to play with the baby. If he taps on my belly, then baby taps back. 

Betheny - I hope you get to the Twilight opening. I'm planning to go the weekend after. I'm not as brave as you with the crowds. :)


----------



## AJThomas

When I had chicken pox a warm bath with some oatmeal mixed in was the only thing that gave relief. 

Bethenney so sorry about the pre-eclampsia, on the bright side, you'll be 34 weeks in another week so if baby comes early you should be able to go to your hospital but everything crossed that he/she stays put until full term.


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney, sorry about the pre-e. I had it with the boys. Just be aware of the headaches. My dr. told me if I got a headache that I couldn't make go away with Tylenol, to call him. Turns out, the last one I had was the last straw - I delivered at 36 weeks. 

Blossom, sorry to hear about the itchies. The only way I can get rid of insect bites is to make an 'x' in the middle of them with my fingernail, then put cortisone cream on them. I hope you get some relief soon!

Hope everyone is okay. 

AFM, Okay, I'm having a bit of a freak out today. I could effectively have 4-6 weeks left (I'll be term in 4 weeks) and I'm not ready! 

Physically, I'm ready for baby to come, I'm so tired, huge, heavy, and in pain, but in every other way, I'm not! 

I was trying to put it into perspective and just realized that my parents' anniversary is 4 weeks before my birthday, and it seems like just yesterday we celebrated their anniversary... and my birthday is in 5 days! :shock:

There is still SOOOOO much we have to get for baby and I haven't had finished my Christmas shopping yet. I have no idea how we're going to get it all done. I'm not ready!!! :brat:


----------



## Kaiecee

So there is a high chance they will b putting me on insuline if my number are like they are this week :( 

On the 27th I go in the morning to check how baby is doing if he's gaining too much weight which I can't wait till I see him and now they are talking inducing me only the 39th week not the 38th but depending which dr. I get they change there minds all the time 

Dh got his black ops 2 so ill b watching him play that can't wait to see what the zombies look like then hopefully take a little nap dh had me up at 6:30 this morning arrgghh


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - sorry to hear about the pre eclampsia, but glad they have picked it up and are treating / monitoring it. Like the others said if you do go early baby should be strong enough at this stage to be ok. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Ducky - I had one of those moments today when I realised I finish work in exactly one month! And so not ready, don't think they realise that it's not too long away! In a way I can't wait to leave as it's driving me crazy now!

Hubby starts his new job tomorrow which is nights 10 - 7am so need to get used to being on my own :( going to be very odd! I am going to a water birth class on Thursday night and am really looking forward to it.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Can't believe that some of us will be at term in just 4 or so weeks x


----------



## BlossomJ

Washed the covers from DS's old carrycot & car seat today. I think We've got everything we need, but I haven't really made a list, so I probably should! I'm sure we'll be missing something essential :haha: It really is coming fast!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> So there is a high chance they will b putting me on insuline if my number are like they are this week :(
> 
> On the 27th I go in the morning to check how baby is doing if he's gaining too much weight which I can't wait till I see him and now they are talking inducing me only the 39th week not the 38th but depending which dr. I get they change there minds all the time
> 
> Dh got his black ops 2 so ill b watching him play that can't wait to see what the zombies look like then hopefully take a little nap dh had me up at 6:30 this morning arrgghh

Ahh insulin isnt that bad hun ;) but it is sucky if your not used to it! I always put it in my hips since their a little chunky haha... not so much my stomach since its all hard now... Good luck and let us know if they do decide to and what your dosage is..


----------



## darkstar

I have to vent here. Early in my pregnancy a friend offered to loan me her bassinet and capsule and now when I try and make arrangements to collect them or even confirm we can still borrow them she's not responsive. I don't mind if she's changed her mind, maybe she's pregnant again and doesn't want to tell anyone (they kept their last pregnancy quiet until 6 months or so) but I need to be told either way. We would have bought a full reversible baby seat or at least budgeted for it sooner if we knew we didn't have a capsule to use. I think I'll arrange to hire one today and we'll just stick with using the bassinet layer on our portacot.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Niki: haha, hormones don't help lol

@kaiecee: uh oh, probably need to send some of that cake our way: p

Afm: waiting at the cafeteria for hubby he will probably won't be here for another hour and a half. I gained 2 pounds in 2 weeks. Dr touched my belly and said he was pretty sure Matthew is heads down now. Next ap in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

just a few pics from the sugar and spice baby shower...

the empty wishing wellhttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/680361_4460590165847_858734127_o.jpg
some of the place settingshttps://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/664496_4460600326101_1168286768_o.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/617075_4460588405803_92554051_o.jpg


the thank-yous made by ellas godmother... they were mason jars filled with brownie mix to go with the theme
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/533809_4460653247424_274745357_n.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/532186_4460640607108_903276471_n.jpg full wishing well with books and odds and ends.. we asked everyone to bring a book instead of a card and now her entire library is full :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/306840_4460656807513_180693808_n.jpg

this is the rocking horse that the godparents (his brother and his fiance) had refurished for us in ellas nursury colors. This was made for ryan when he was born from his grandfather who is passed away.. on the bottom is engraved To :ryan from: grandpa charlie 1983. I cried as you will see in the pictures.. it means so much and is sitting in her nursery now :)

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/277354_4460654927466_1157045123_o.jpg starting to cry lol
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/169461_4460610446354_186996382_o.jpg
us with her godparents :0 soryr for the squinting!
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/134857_4460601086120_663137365_o.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/78424_4460598966067_1319360706_o.jpg

and the cake and cupcakes made by her godmother.. they were chocolate with peanut butter mousse filling and vanilla with strawberry filling... yummm :)
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/75991_4460614966467_937255792_n.jpg

one of the games to go along with the theme :)


----------



## Poppy84

Nikki it all looks amazing!!!!
I wish we did baby showers like that in the uk


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm presuming the depends are the same as tena lady pans which I have (incontinence pants). Do we still need to use maternity pads as well or just the pants?
> 
> Yeah, Depend is a brand of 'diapers' for incontinence. I'm going to be using them while bleeding is crazy and eventually change to overnight pads. But I don't expect to wear them together, unless it looks like a crime scene down there. :haha: The depend i'm using are the Maximum capacity ones, so they are supposed to handle it all pretty well.Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to ask hubbies great grandma for a few lol.... I just cat see myself buying them....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure they wont say anything once they see your pregnant belly, lots of pregnant woman buy them LOL but you can always get them online hahahaClick to expand...

I felt awkward buying the overnight pads being this pregnant. :haha: I must say the pads they have at the hospital with the built in ice packs were my FAVE!! I stocked up on them before leaving. :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Looks like it was an amazing shower Nikki :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki it looks like you had a wonderful shower! I love the photos!!! 

Ducky ... I have been having a lot of those moments ... more so because when DH got laid off and took the new job, he took a pay cut and it hit us pretty hard. Now, I have to somehow manage getting baby stuff in with DD's Christmas..... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH .... yes that is what I do sometimes when I start thinking about it. We never go overboard for Christmas (usually because my mom does for her hahahaha!) but still just thinking of trying to get all this stuff situated .. I know how you feel! I told my mom that I would be asking for some of the things I need (such as a boppy) for Christmas so hopefully some of those things could be taken care of. I don't know what I would do without her sometimes. She has been there for us while all these crazy changes have happened and I couldn't be more thankful. 

Sonia my DH works from 10pm-6am so I know how that is. It is definitely weird. This isn't the first night shift job he has taken but I like these hours better than the last one ... he use to work 6:00pm-4:40am ... those were awful hours. Thankfully now when he comes in and I wake up it is about 7 so I don't have to fight to go back to sleep. I would say to invest in some room darkening curtains and ear plugs. I know DH couldn't sleep without the curtains. We've had them since last time and they are wonderful. It makes it look like night time when they are closed. No light gets through and DH can sleep better.


----------



## Lillian33

Evening/morning ladies!

Nikki your shower photos look amazing, I am very jealous too that I wont be having a lovely girly shower, it's nice to live vicariously through you ladies!!

Betheney, thinking of you, so sorry about the pre-e diagnosis, but as the other ladies have said, at least it's diagnosed now and they can keep a good eye on you :hugs:

Babyhopefull and Kaiecee, hoping your GD numbers stay down.

Big :hugs: Ducky and Lilah, hormones can bring on outbursts and freak outs cant they, but I say we're entitled to them given what our bodies are going through! Ducky, can any of your family help you get through your list of to do's?

Darkstar, we're in the same situation, have been promised a cot from my OH's work colleague, hoping he comes through. I think you're wise to hire the capsule though, not sure if you can rely on a friend who has suddnely gone quiet.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok. My itchy hands were non existent last night so hopefully that's passed!! SOrry for the essay, always hard catching up!

xxx


----------



## La Mere

Nikki- you're shower looks like it was amazing! I love the rocking horse from Ella's godparents. Its so neat to have a family heirloom like that!

Betheney- :hugs: so sorry to hear about the pre-e diagnosis. Sending lots of love and :hugs: your way!

ARuppe- omg, that sucks that your power is off again. Hopefully they will have it back on soon. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well! We're on our way to my shower. Don't know if I will be able to take pics at the shower, but will definitely take pics of what we get for :baby:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
Ur shower looked amazing so nice I loved the rocking horse :)
They told me today if I am to go on insulin it would be injected into my leg 

On another not don't ever bring dh to a see a dietician I did and the whole time he was ratting me out on portions or how chocolate I did eat but even with all that she said I was eating what I should some days not enough but those were days I was sick but other that that having dh with me made it more fun lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Question for u ladies:

My mil puts a lot of mothballs in the basement it stinks up the whole house and when u leave her house u end up smelling like them now I just heard just smelling then can b toxic even to a pregnant woman does anyone know about this or has some info?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So there is a high chance they will b putting me on insuline if my number are like they are this week :(
> 
> On the 27th I go in the morning to check how baby is doing if he's gaining too much weight which I can't wait till I see him and now they are talking inducing me only the 39th week not the 38th but depending which dr. I get they change there minds all the time
> 
> Dh got his black ops 2 so ill b watching him play that can't wait to see what the zombies look like then hopefully take a little nap dh had me up at 6:30 this morning arrgghh
> 
> Ahh insulin isnt that bad hun ;) but it is sucky if your not used to it! I always put it in my hips since their a little chunky haha... not so much my stomach since its all hard now... Good luck and let us know if they do decide to and what your dosage is..Click to expand...


I liked what Nikki said earlier: If either of us does have to go to insulin, at least you take your insulin to offset what you eat. So you don't have to be starving and planning as much. 

Nikki: Love you baby shower. So beautiful!


So happy - I rearranged how much to eat at certain times with my dietician today and I stayed under 140 this dinner!!!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Exciting news - may have a job interview when I'm 37 weeks! Now I need to figure out how to do this. Travel by car 6 hours there??? Prob not. I need to figure out how to use Skype to present and have an interview.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh wow!! Do they know your prego?! Not like it can change their minds bc thats illegal, but good luck! :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh wow!! Do they know your prego?! Not like it can change their minds bc thats illegal, but good luck! :)

Yeah, but how would you prove they didn't hire you b/c you are pregnant? Via Skype they may not even see my pregnant belly. My contact at the company helping me get the interview knows I am prego, but I don't think he realizes my due date. Otherwise I doubt he would suggest coming there at 37 weeks. :)


----------



## Lillian33

Goodluck Babyhopeful! I was preggers when I got my job and all went well :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Came home from work and thankfully my power was back on!! Also had my 32 week appt and all looked good! I think I also decided in a dr... There are a whole bunch in the practice and I've seen all but one now. The one I had today and at my last appt has been wonderful. I'd like to stick with her and have her finish out my care.

We have our baby shower next weekend- Sunday of thanksgiving weekend- and I am so excited! My mom said we will have about 30-35 people there and I'm starting to see things go off the registry which is always fun!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Tonight i'm feeling completely insecure! I really wish I didn't since I've battled with it my whole life and finally had gotten to a safe zone right before I met hubby and got married. It's really bothering me :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh Deedee, sorry to hear that hun. Hope you're ok? Has something triggered it?
I suffer with insecurity, more so about my body. I haven't really since I've met DH but do have the odd bouts here and there and they are not nice. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw, Deedee :hugs: Is it about anything in particular?

There are so many changes going on for us at the moment that I'd say it's pretty normal to feel a bit low, especially since you're away from your close family & friends. That makes it harder for you than most.

We're here for you & it sounds like you have a wonderful DH. Does he know how you're feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Sending hugs DeeDee, hope you're back to feeling your bubbly self soon xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Deedee, sending lots of love. You're gonna be a mommy soon!! Try and focus on that : )


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee... If it cheers you up any, we're 32 weeks today!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Lauren021406

33 weeks today!! Cant believe it!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/33w2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## duckytwins

Looking good Lauren! Happy 33!


----------



## jrowenj

As beautiful as ever, lauren!


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee sorry you are feeling that way! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully it is just a hormone swing and you will be feeling much better soon. 

Lauren you look wonderful!!!


----------



## Little J

babyhope- sorry about the GD diagnosis....but good luck with the job interview in the near future!!

Kaicee- Hope it doenst come down to insulin, needles suck especially if your not used to them

Nik- Very cute baby shower pics!

So lastnight hubby and i put together the pack-n-play and when we went to put it back in its little "case" it was SO annoying. We couldnt figure it out!! its like trying to put a tent back in its bag!! We have a Graco with a changer and napper attached. we tried youtubeing how to do it but we couldnt find any that had our attachments. So we gave up because we were both at our wits end and are just going to use our biggeer duffle bag to tote around the pack-n-play. They need to make those carry bags bigger..... im telling ya, pain in the rear!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little j..was it the blue with tan circles?! Thats the pack n play we went with if it. Is...we didnt attempt to try to break it down yet lol..its just sitting in the living room right now ha


----------



## jrowenj

uh oh... thats the same pack n play I got! I guess I should try it out too!


----------



## prayingforbby

Little J I was the same trying to put ours together. Thankfully my friend that gave it to me lives close, so I just had her put it together for me lol. 

Is it too early to start washing LO's clothes, blankets, and other items? I was trying to wait until next month, but I know it takes me FOREVER to fold and put clothes away. The last thing I want is to be looking at mounds of laundry everyday :nope:


----------



## Kaiecee

Got some good news today!!!

My landlord told me not to pay tent till the end of July 2013 cuz we put a lot if money into this place to make it perfect I'm really happy now I can go buy more baby stuff yippee :)


----------



## sassy_mom

prayingforbby said:


> Little J I was the same trying to put ours together. Thankfully my friend that gave it to me lives close, so I just had her put it together for me lol.
> 
> Is it too early to start washing LO's clothes, blankets, and other items? I was trying to wait until next month, but I know it takes me FOREVER to fold and put clothes away. The last thing I want is to be looking at mounds of laundry everyday :nope:


No not too early at all. I've already done all mine! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Yep, I just have a handful of baby's stuff left to wash. All his things are at my brother's house right now tho since I didn't want them to get messed up in the work going on at my house. So at least I won't need to worry about those even tho I'll probably have a bit of washing to do for me n DH. Not to mention the cleaning and dusting, ugh.


----------



## prayingforbby

Guess Im behind then :)


----------



## jrowenj

you girls are so on the ball! I havent put the crib together, washed clothes, shopped for my hospital bag... omg... i am getting really nervous now!!! I have my hospital tour on Sunday though and I am very excited!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> Got some good news today!!!
> 
> My landlord told me not to pay tent till the end of July 2013 cuz we put a lot if money into this place to make it perfect I'm really happy now I can go buy more baby stuff yippee :)

That's amazing Kaiecee! What a great landlord! So happy for you :)

My scan went great today! Baby has had a growth spurt & they have said I can wait a whole 4 weeks before my next appointment! I'm no longer 'high risk' :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> you girls are so on the ball! I havent put the crib together, washed clothes, shopped for my hospital bag... omg... i am getting really nervous now!!! I have my hospital tour on Sunday though and I am very excited!

I have my hosputal bag but havnt put it together, havnt washed anything yet either lol, just have the crib together! Still waiting for my dresser to come in and changing table lol... My crib bedding wont be in til nov20th because pottery barn has it on back order...grrrrr....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thanks girls! Sorry to be replying so late, but turned off the computer soon after I wrote that since didn't see any of you online. Could barely sleep so I took a long nap this morning too haha.

It was a series of little things that happened yesterday. Hubby some what, without wanting, being guilty of them. But in the end it's my job to get my own security going, I suppose. I'm feeling better though. :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Not a fan of taking the GD medicine. Feel like crap. Blood sugar down to 89 twenty minutes after eating 6 chocolates and a string cheese. Had to drink a little soda to bring sugars up again (although not sure it's working yet - but don't want to drink too much). Meanwhile, the only soda in the house is orange soda and after that horrible orange drink for the GD test, I officially hate orange soda. :(


----------



## Kaiecee

So here is more news I always put dh when talking about my bf but it seems like I will be able to actually call him dh were going ring shopping in the next 2 weeks I'm not in a rush for a wedding but he really wants to I'm thinking a summer wedding and a big party at our house since its so big and we have acres of land


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Not a fan of taking the GD medicine. Feel like crap. Blood sugar down to 89 twenty minutes after eating 6 chocolates and a string cheese. Had to drink a little soda to bring sugars up again (although not sure it's working yet - but don't want to drink too much). Meanwhile, the only soda in the house is orange soda and after that horrible orange drink for the GD test, I officially hate orange soda. :(

They may have to adjust hun....its all trial and error at first... Lows are awful....but try to only eat 15carbs at a time and retest...6 chocs will def bring u above where u need tobe!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> So here is more news I always put dh when talking about my bf but it seems like I will be able to actually call him dh were going ring shopping in the next 2 weeks I'm not in a rush for a wedding but he really wants to I'm thinking a summer wedding and a big party at our house since its so big and we have acres of land

Ooooo sounds like fun!!:)


----------



## BlossomJ

That's exciting Kaiecee! and I think it would be really special to get married at home :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Kaicee - great news on both counts, no rent and a blingy ring :)

Deedee - are you feeling any better today? Hope you are, we're all here for you :hugs:

BlossomJ - great news re the scan! Will they scan you again in 4 weeks? 

I'm waiting for an appointment with the aneastiatists (spl) team. Called hospital today and said we only do them on one day a month, the next being 28 nov but all fully booked. No day in December and next is jan 23 . . . Umm he'll be here by then and she was like oh don't worry about it then I'm sure you'll be ok. I was like I don't think so you better book me an appointment outside the normal one day!

I officially leave work in one months time! And boy I can't wait!
I have my shower this weekend which I am looking forward to :)
Hubby starts nights tonight so hoping I'll be ok at home, I know I will be as I'll star fish in bed all night ;) just a bit daunting as we're never apart really x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Kaicee - great news on both counts, no rent and a blingy ring :)
> 
> Deedee - are you feeling any better today? Hope you are, we're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> BlossomJ - great news re the scan! Will they scan you again in 4 weeks?
> 
> I'm waiting for an appointment with the aneastiatists (spl) team. Called hospital today and said we only do them on one day a month, the next being 28 nov but all fully booked. No day in December and next is jan 23 . . . Umm he'll be here by then and she was like oh don't worry about it then I'm sure you'll be ok. I was like I don't think so you better book me an appointment outside the normal one day!
> 
> I officially leave work in one months time! And boy I can't wait!
> I have my shower this weekend which I am looking forward to :)
> Hubby starts nights tonight so hoping I'll be ok at home, I know I will be as I'll star fish in bed all night ;) just a bit daunting as we're never apart really x

Yes, I little bit better. Not completely bubbly, but hoping to get there. :hugs:

So much fun, shower time! Have a blast! :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

@Sonia - I chuckled at the image of u starfishing :haha:

Great news all around Kaicee! Congrats!!

As for being organised, I had the portable crib set up, clothes washed n put away an everything. We had to pack the crib up again, and put everything in bags and boxes, I need some more pampers and basically everything for my hospital bag, I haven't packed a thing in it yet, I just couldn't bother after having to pack suitcases to take to my parents' house. I guess I should start putting my bag together tho :dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, I have been craving tuna melts lately and have had two this week already. Then I looked it up and read that there is a lot of mercury in tuna and now I'm worried... I made enough tuna salad today to make another sandwich for another day, but now I'm afraid to eat it. 

Oh, and here's a weird question. What type of hospital bag are you packing? Like a suitcase, or just a bag? :blush:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I have been craving tuna melts lately and have had two this week already. Then I looked it up and read that there is a lot of mercury in tuna and now I'm worried... I made enough tuna salad today to make another sandwich for another day, but now I'm afraid to eat it.
> 
> Oh, and here's a weird question. What type of hospital bag are you packing? Like a suitcase, or just a bag? :blush:

I don't know why I had the crazy idea that everything was going to fit in his diaper bag, It didn't. So I'm going with my big backpack lol It's just easier to grab and take.


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Kaicee - great news on both counts, no rent and a blingy ring :)
> 
> Deedee - are you feeling any better today? Hope you are, we're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> BlossomJ - great news re the scan! Will they scan you again in 4 weeks?
> 
> I'm waiting for an appointment with the aneastiatists (spl) team. Called hospital today and said we only do them on one day a month, the next being 28 nov but all fully booked. No day in December and next is jan 23 . . . Umm he'll be here by then and she was like oh don't worry about it then I'm sure you'll be ok. I was like I don't think so you better book me an appointment outside the normal one day!
> 
> I officially leave work in one months time! And boy I can't wait!
> I have my shower this weekend which I am looking forward to :)
> Hubby starts nights tonight so hoping I'll be ok at home, I know I will be as I'll star fish in bed all night ;) just a bit daunting as we're never apart really x


No they won't scan me again unless baby doesn't appear to be growing based on the (totally pointless and not even vaguely accurate) tummy measurements. Baby is still slightly on the small side, but now on track to be bigger than DS and they're happy as the blood flow through the cord is great and fluid levels are perfect (I had low fluid with DS) :thumbup: They've said if I have any concerns they're happy to do another growth scan though, so it's nice to know I have the option is something feels 'off'.

Hope your shower goes well. Sounds like it'll be a nice break from work!.... enjoy your roomy bed tonight :) Hope DH enjoys the job & it's not too hard on you.


----------



## BlossomJ

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I have been craving tuna melts lately and have had two this week already. Then I looked it up and read that there is a lot of mercury in tuna and now I'm worried... I made enough tuna salad today to make another sandwich for another day, but now I'm afraid to eat it.
> 
> Oh, and here's a weird question. What type of hospital bag are you packing? Like a suitcase, or just a bag? :blush:

I've got a weekend type bag. It's the same one I used last time around & it fits everything in great, but it is a bit of a pain to carry. A small suitcase would be just as good though.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm using one of those smaller type suitcases with wheels


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies 
Dh found little field mice outside lol now is all freaked out hahahah


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ducky - my midwife said tuna in moderation is fine, I think they recommend no more than four medium-sized cans of tuna (with a drained weight of 140g per can) ortwo fresh tuna steaks (weighing about 170g raw or 140g. Oily fish like tuna is good for you. But it's best to eat no more than two portions (about 140g a portion) of oily fish a week. Tinned tuna doesn&#8217;t count as an oily fish. Other oily fish include salmon, mackerel, trout and herring. Hope that helps.

Blossom - that is good news and great that they will do another scan if you have any concerns. I was due to have another scan at 36 but as no longer classed as higher risk as baby's ac measurement is within range there is no need. I am slightly worried that he'll be massive as was 5lb 5oz at 32 weeks and I know they are supposed to gain half a pound a week over the next four weeks so that's 7lb 5 at 36 and then I think they say it slows slightly, so worried he will be huge. Consultant did say if he was likely to be more than 4.5kg which is about 9lb 10oz I think they would consider c section but I asked midwife at ante natal and she said that's not normally the case and that morning she had delivered a 12lb baby to a first time mum - ouch! We shall see, I am going to mention that it is worrying me a little.

Bag wise, mine is a holdall style bag but am thinking of packing a smaller one as well for baby's bag but we will see once all packed in.

Well, here I am star fishing in bed :) hoping to have a good nights sleep with the extra room, I know I would have killed for it on other nights but missing DH already x


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls

Hospital tried to keep me in for a second night and I burst into tears as I was desperate to get home to my Eva bug and my hubby. I also got zero sleep on the ward as the walrus next to me snored all night. So they agreed if my readings were still good by 7pm last night i could go. The readings were all okay so I went home!!! Yaaaaay.

My mum flies in today to spend the weekend for my Eva's birthday. Yaaaaay.

Thanks for everything ladies i've got so much catching up to do but I'm so busy the next 5 days I might just end up flitting in and out


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - glad they let you go hom. Have a lovely weekend with your family and keep well x


----------



## BlossomJ

They do slow down a bit as I understand it, so hopefully it won't be too big. I watched a 10lb 10oz baby being delivered on One Born Every Minute last week & it made me wince! The baby was huge! DH was around 10lbs and his mum popped him out in about 2 and a half hours!


----------



## Betheney

My mum had a 10lb baby. She still only had like an hour long labour but she said boy could she tell he was big. Lol


----------



## sassy_mom

So glad they let you go home Betheney!!!! I hope Eva has a wonderful birthday! :cake::cake:


----------



## duckytwins

Betheney, you must be relieved to go home! When is Eva's birthday? Mine is this weekend too!!


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> Girls, I have been craving tuna melts lately and have had two this week already. Then I looked it up and read that there is a lot of mercury in tuna and now I'm worried... I made enough tuna salad today to make another sandwich for another day, but now I'm afraid to eat it.
> 
> Oh, and here's a weird question. What type of hospital bag are you packing? Like a suitcase, or just a bag? :blush:

I have a gym type of bag. It's big enough that I can stuff a pillow in it with my clothes and toiletries and everything. Then I just have the diaper bag for baby. 

As far as the tuna I think you're okay. They do say u should limit it, but I don't think you've had too much. When I asked my first dr about it he said he had a patient who ate 6 cans a DAY everyday!! He made the guy check his mercury levels and his levels were actually lower then what you would expect from just everyday encounters. Obviously I don't recommend 6 cans a day but 2-3 servings a week is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

I think I may have overdone it today. First I walked around a few stores. I had to return something at Target, then of course shop. And then I went to Macy's because I had a coupon. I scored 7 baby outfits for $20. :thumbup: my feet started killing me tho so decided to cut my losses and go home. I've done two loads of laundry and washed and changed all bedding in the house. I'm pretty sure I pulled something when trying to remake my bed. It's got a huge pillowtop and it was too close to the frame to get the sheet in between. Not sure what made me think I could lift it to fix, but I'm definitely feeling it now. Baby has been active so I'm hoping things are ok. :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

snowangel187 said:


> I think I may have overdone it today. First I walked around a few stores. I had to return something at Target, then of course shop. And then I went to Macy's because I had a coupon. I scored 7 baby outfits for $20. :thumbup: my feet started killing me tho so decided to cut my losses and go home. I've done two loads of laundry and washed and changed all bedding in the house. I'm pretty sure I pulled something when trying to remake my bed. It's got a huge pillowtop and it was too close to the frame to get the sheet in between. Not sure what made me think I could lift it to fix, but I'm definitely feeling it now. Baby has been active so I'm hoping things are ok. :(

Macys had amazing deals on carters stuff here too!! We got so many cute outfits :) 


Betheny! Glad ur home with ur family on ur little girls big day :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Kaiecee said:


> So here is more news I always put dh when talking about my bf but it seems like I will be able to actually call him dh were going ring shopping in the next 2 weeks I'm not in a rush for a wedding but he really wants to I'm thinking a summer wedding and a big party at our house since its so big and we have acres of land

Congratulations!


----------



## darkstar

Sooooo tired today. 

Preparations. I've finished sewing swaddle wraps. All the clothing and baby gear is washed now. I just need to put the sheets on the cot etc. We're getting a car seat this weekend. I just got my order from the health store for the natural nipple cream I used with my last babies (couldn't do without it) and some witch hazel in a little spray bottle which is supposed to be brilliant for hemerroids. I had BAD hemerroids after my last two births so I'll be keeping this in the bathroom to spray on each time I go. I have a pharmacy order arriving with hemerroid cream, and baby asprin. My hemerroids were way worse than my stitches.. and took forever to clear up so I'm determined to be prepared this time to battle them. These are all the last things I needed to get so that I am prepared after the birth, I don't want to be sending OH out to the pharmacy at odd hours for things I don't have.


----------



## Lillian33

Snow, make sure you rest up tonight - you dont wanna give yourself bad BH's.

Lauren, looking lovely, nice round neat bump :flower:

Blossom, so pleased your scan looked good and bubs has had a good growth spurt, I was thinking about you and hoping for the best :happydance:

Kaiecee, what a great outcome for your place and also for a nice new piece of jewlery!!!

Betheney, such good news they have let you go home, hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend with your little bug and your mum!

Nice to have so much good news on the thread today!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> Sooooo tired today.
> 
> Preparations. I've finished sewing swaddle wraps. All the clothing and baby gear is washed now. I just need to put the sheets on the cot etc. We're getting a car seat this weekend. I just got my order from the health store for the natural nipple cream I used with my last babies (couldn't do without it) and some witch hazel in a little spray bottle which is supposed to be brilliant for hemerroids. I had BAD hemerroids after my last two births so I'll be keeping this in the bathroom to spray on each time I go. I have a pharmacy order arriving with hemerroid cream, and baby asprin. My hemerroids were way worse than my stitches.. and took forever to clear up so I'm determined to be prepared this time to battle them. These are all the last things I needed to get so that I am prepared after the birth, I don't want to be sending OH out to the pharmacy at odd hours for things I don't have.

Oooh which health store do you use? An online one? I have gone to a couple locally but would love to find a good NZ online health store :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> Not a fan of taking the GD medicine. Feel like crap. Blood sugar down to 89 twenty minutes after eating 6 chocolates and a string cheese. Had to drink a little soda to bring sugars up again (although not sure it's working yet - but don't want to drink too much). Meanwhile, the only soda in the house is orange soda and after that horrible orange drink for the GD test, I officially hate orange soda. :(
> 
> They may have to adjust hun....its all trial and error at first... Lows are awful....but try to only eat 15carbs at a time and retest...6 chocs will def bring u above where u need tobe!Click to expand...

The snack I was having was supposed to be 30 g carbs and 7 g protein. So I ate 6 small dove dark chocolates (~28 g carbs) and 1 string cheese (7 g protein). In the past, that put me around 130. With taking this medicine, it put me at 89. 

I will try this medicine one more day, but if I keep feeling horrible I will ask the Dr. if the pills can be cut in half (not sure what the lowest effective dose is). They put me on the pill because I cannot get my morning sugar below 90 (typically 94-98) and my dinners lately have been over 140 (146 ish with some near 160). The Dr. did say I was borderline controlling with diet vs needing medicine so she was worried I might keep getting low sugars. At least I'm not below 70 at any testing point!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Stubbed my toe today now my big toe nail is cracked half way up doesn't feel so good


----------



## DittyByrd

I am out of town at the moment and it took me 30 minutes just to read through everything! It seems like today was a fairly good day for everyone, even Betheney who got to leave the hospital!

I had my check-up yesterday. Baby was kicking the doppler. Everything looks good. The few days leading up to the visit the baby was insanely active and I felt so many rolls, turns, and kicks. I think, in part, it was due to positioning because the baby was nearly sideways in my abdomen. Today has been a quieter, soft kick day but when I do my kick counts (as I start to get nervous) baby is fine. I really need to stop worrying so much but I just don't think I can. Ever.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- So glad you got to go hope home!! Hope Eva has a wonderful birthday!!!

Kaiecee- Congrats on your new bling!! :hugs:


31+2
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-12180849-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-12180912-1.jpg

A few pics of books I got for both Rayven and Baby at my shower. Will post pics of the blankets and a few other things we got.
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-14163356-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-14163511-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-14163713-1.jpg

It was an awesome baby shower. I didn't get to take any pics cuz hubby took his phone, so I will describe it as best I can. We sat by lamp light and candle light, the girls made tissue paper balls that hung from the ceiling and hung up/ laid out little baby clothes and blocks and books to decorate. It was adorable! The table with gifts had a baby scale with two little dolls laying on it, sitting on a quilt.. then all the gifts were arranged on one side of the table, bigger gifts on the floor in front of the table.

They had set up the chairs in a circle around a rocking chair, which is where I sat. The table with food was part of the circle. We had this amazing creamy potato hamburger soup in bread bowls, with a salad and a blue ginger ale/kool-aid punch with pineapple sherbet and little rubber duckies floating around in the bowl,(we had orange slices and cherries on toothpick in the glasses), and cake pops for dessert. 

First we played a game. Seeing who could put on a diaper the quickest/best while blindfolded. Haha, it was pretty easy for me since we used cloth diapers!! It was really fun to watch everyone fumble with the baby doll and diaper!! Then we all sat back down and the girls who put on my shower passed out index cards and clipboards so that everyone could write down some advice for me! It was great, they put them all in a cute little photo album for me. Then we just sat and talked for a bit.

Then came the presents! Each person brought me their gift for baby. It was nice, because it helped me put names to faces, since I am still trying to learn everyone's names. We got a lot of blankets, which I thought was awesome! We got a couple of little sleepers (pink and blue!), a towel wash cloth set, a little towel, robe and wash cloth set, a water soother, crib blankets/sheets. We got a bumbo and play tray, a portable swing (now we have two, one for the bedroom and one for the living room), a booster seat/high chair (now the kids each have their own), I got two nursing covers, a baby's first year calender (had one with Rayven too) and a baby food grinder. Also got an adorable picture of Noah's Ark to hang on the wall. I think that's all.. :haha: Oh and another boppy pillow that has a little velcro attachment that goes between baby's legs and up around the waist to help keep them sitting up!!! (makes it a total of 4 boppy pillows I have :haha: ) I had a great time, it was so nice to have some adult girl time. Like a ladies' night out! Especially since Rayven spent the evening hanging out with Daddy and the guys! I did miss her though and she missed me as soon as she saw me, LOL!!! Guess she was having a good ol' time!! I'm glad she didn't seem to miss me that much, but I think it helped that she was with her Daddy!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and sorry if I forgot anyone! I will try to take pics of the blankets and such as all the big stuff is put away in the shed until we get into the house.


----------



## sassy_mom

It sounds like a wonderful shower La Mere!!! 

Took this photo earlier today ... Forgive the mess in the background. DD decided to pull out DH's books and read them today. :haha:

32 + 6 ... I am so ready for January! Whew!
 



Attached Files:







680532_4028145177193_49386084_o.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lillian33

Oooh La Mere you've popped right out now!! Looking good! Your baby shower sounds lovely, so glad you had a good time :hugs:

Sassy, gorgeous bump as well! These next weeks will fly and you will have Chloe home before you know it :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lillian33 said:


> Oooh La Mere you've popped right out now!! Looking good! Your baby shower sounds lovely, so glad you had a good time :hugs:
> 
> Sassy, gorgeous bump as well! These next weeks will fly and you will have Chloe home before you know it :flower:


Thanks Lillian! I have definitely hit that stage where I am ready for her to make her arrival. Well .... I feel that way. I keep telling people no I wouldn't be mad if I made it to the due date and then some. I know her being in there as long as it takes is what is most important but oh man!!!! It is so hard to move around now. I think I know what you meant Deedee when you said you can't imagine there is more growing to do ... I feel enormous already. Where is there more room???? :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Cute bumps, girls! LaMere, sounds like a lovely shower! 

DH set up the bassinet tonight. It's in the living room and is for baby to nap downstairs ( also is a changing table and Moses basket. It's a little scary. Hopefully seeing it in the living room everyday will help me emotionally prepare. 


https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/C4F98576-576D-4938-AF4C-BBC011D52D6A-6692-00000BADAB64A87C.jpg


----------



## Soniamillie01

Cutte bumps ladies, both looking gorgeous.

Sassy - your shower sounds adorable. 

I'm going to try and post a bump pic soon. 

Well my night of star fishing was interested! I woke up what feels like about 30 times and feel like I've hardly slept but I know I must have. Tonight we will try another routine for sleeping with DH.


----------



## Lillian33

Soniamillie01 said:


> Cutte bumps ladies, both looking gorgeous.
> 
> Sassy - your shower sounds adorable.
> 
> I'm going to try and post a bump pic soon.
> 
> Well my night of star fishing was interested! I woke up what feels like about 30 times and feel like I've hardly slept but I know I must have. Tonight we will try another routine for sleeping with DH.

Oh no Sonia! Sorry your sleep was so rubbish :( you will get used to it though! Hope your day doesn't drag too much, sucks getting through work being so tired. Big hugs!


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> My mum had a 10lb baby. She still only had like an hour long labour but she said boy could she tell he was big. Lol

I bet! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - your shower sounds lovely! Glad it went so well :) & another great bump pic!

Sassy - Also a very cute bump (and I really like your top!... I keep looking at people's pics & admiring their clothes :) )

Sonia - Sorry you didn't settle last night. Hope you're not too wiped out today & do better tonight x


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Stubbed my toe today now my big toe nail is cracked half way up doesn't feel so good

I stubbed my toe on a door like 6 years ago and my toenail is still screwed up. :shrug: I don't get it surely it's grown out past the split in 6 years, but it's still not "right".


----------



## mellywelly

Not sure what happened yesterday, but I was completely shattered! I put ds to bed at 8pm and laid on my bed, and the next thing I know it's 7am and the alarm is going off!!! Oops, must have really needed a long sleep, and for the first time in ages, I wasn't tossing and turning all night!

We have wrote ds's party invites today, it's his first party and I'm kind of excited but scared as well. I've got to manage a dozen 5/6 year olds while they are bowling, and just 2 weeks before my due date!


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Little j..was it the blue with tan circles?! Thats the pack n play we went with if it. Is...we didnt attempt to try to break it down yet lol..its just sitting in the living room right now ha

yes its tan, with blue/orange circle dots. Its a Graco Forecaster model. (it looked very unisex, thats why we went with it :) )

I have already been washing blankets and clothes and folding/putting away. Ive been in the nesting phase for weeks now! The room is all set up with some minor changes like how we are storing thigns in the closet etc. and i have yet to pack my hospital bag, but i feel like its too early for me? I think ill wait until im closer to 34 weeks to pack that


----------



## mellywelly

Ducky, have you got your section date yet?


----------



## duckytwins

mellywelly said:


> Ducky, have you got your section date yet?

No, not yet. My appointment is at 115 this afternoon. Only 830am here


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay I'm a honeydew!!! 7 weeks to go!! WOW! Yea ok ... I feel a little freaked out now. I so do not have everything I need and 7 weeks does not sound like enough time to do it.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Yay I'm a honeydew!!! 7 weeks to go!! WOW! Yea ok ... I feel a little freaked out now. I so do not have everything I need and 7 weeks does not sound like enough time to do it.

Ya. I only have 5 and a half weeks or less. Talk about no pressure. :haha: it is definitely a little overwhelming.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Whoooo feeling kicks and punches at the same time lol my whole belly is wobbling!


----------



## jrowenj

what kind of breast pump is everyone getting?! Sorry if this subject was already discussed! I am trying to go through my gift registry and purchase the unpurchased gifts that I need! Breast pump is one of the items and I originally registered for Tommee Tippee electric pump, but all the reviews said that its a horrible pump.


----------



## jellybeans

jrowenj said:


> what kind of breast pump is everyone getting?! Sorry if this subject was already discussed! I am trying to go through my gift registry and purchase the unpurchased gifts that I need! Breast pump is one of the items and I originally registered for Tommee Tippee electric pump, but all the reviews said that its a horrible pump.

i bought a tommee tippee manual pump :) got it as part of a set so it came with breast pads, bottles, dummies and a sterilizer box.


----------



## ARuppe716

I registered for a medela... The instructor of my bf class isn't a fan but because you can't share it. All the reviews seem to be good for it!!

We had our dresser arrive yesterday. We were told that it would be delivered and set up like our crib was (it's from Pottery Barn Kids) but I came home to a huge box on its side outside our door! Ups delivered and I have no idea how he got it up my stairs...the box states it weighs 120lb!! I'm kinda pissed because what if it was raining and it was left out? It wasn't cheap and my dad had to come over at 9pm last night to help dh get it in the house and unpack it! What if I was a single mom or on bed rest and hubby was out of town? Just seems like poor customer service for a baby furniture company. They were great with the crib. I'm going to go over there today and talk to them. Just seems silly! And dh was really mad!!


----------



## jrowenj

ARuppe716 said:


> I registered for a medela... The instructor of my bf class isn't a fan but because you can't share it. All the reviews seem to be good for it!!
> 
> We had our dresser arrive yesterday. We were told that it would be delivered and set up like our crib was (it's from Pottery Barn Kids) but I came home to a huge box on its side outside our door! Ups delivered and I have no idea how he got it up my stairs...the box states it weighs 120lb!! I'm kinda pissed because what if it was raining and it was left out? It wasn't cheap and my dad had to come over at 9pm last night to help dh get it in the house and unpack it! What if I was a single mom or on bed rest and hubby was out of town? Just seems like poor customer service for a baby furniture company. They were great with the crib. I'm going to go over there today and talk to them. Just seems silly! And dh was really mad!!

What do you mean because you can't share it?? Did you get a single or a double??

Exciting you got your crib! Thats shitty that they did that though!


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> what kind of breast pump is everyone getting?! Sorry if this subject was already discussed! I am trying to go through my gift registry and purchase the unpurchased gifts that I need! Breast pump is one of the items and I originally registered for Tommee Tippee electric pump, but all the reviews said that its a horrible pump.

I went to the babyshow in London a couple of weeks ago and got this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-Har...8EW6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1352992505&sr=8-6

They were the only stand that wasn't totally in my face selling, so I may have swayed by that (and i found it a bit weird that men were trying to sell me breast pumps!!!) But it tries to replicate the natural rhythm that babies use to suck, short quick bursts, followed by longer pulls so that you can express as much possible in a shorter space of time. It was the only stand where they had little stress ball boobs that you could try the pump on to get a feel for it - which as a first timer, I found useful. And there was a lady there with a todler and bump who was stocking up on thier deals at the show, raving about how good they were. Having said that - this is my first baby so I am by no means an expert!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I've got the Medela mini electric, but only because my sil gave it to me, as she didn't use it. Don't know how good it will be yet, but judging by the amount I'm leaking already, I could probably start using it now :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Ducky, have you got your section date yet?
> 
> No, not yet. My appointment is at 115 this afternoon. Only 830am hereClick to expand...

Good luck, hope you get a date you want! Are you going to ask for a particular date? Before or after Xmas?


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Yay I'm a honeydew!!! 7 weeks to go!! WOW! Yea ok ... I feel a little freaked out now. I so do not have everything I need and 7 weeks does not sound like enough time to do it.
> 
> Ya. I only have 5 and a half weeks or less. Talk about no pressure. :haha: it is definitely a little overwhelming.Click to expand...

I'm ready in practicality, but I'm no where near ready emotionally:dohh: I keep thinking I need to be pregnant for another 6 months yet! I still wonder if we have done the right thing, I love our little family unit and don't want to spoil it, and now ds is at school it's all so much easier and we are going back to nappies and sleepless nights :dohh:but we have wanted this baby for so long, and had lots of heartbreak to get here, I want to enjoy every single second! I know I won't be in a hurry for this one to do stuff like I was with ds, if it doesn't want to walk until 2 yrs, then so what, I can just carry it for longer :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, ladies! It seems like medela is getting the top choices by women. I just wish they weren't so damn expensive!


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, ladies! It seems like medela is getting the top choices by women. I just wish they weren't so damn expensive!

I got mine for a third off at the baby show! See if there's an expo near you? Got some awesome deals all round direct from the companies that make them - i think we saved about £150 buying the pump, swaddles, bouncer chair, play mat and cute outfits and other bits...


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, ladies! It seems like medela is getting the top choices by women. I just wish they weren't so damn expensive!

Medela seems to have great reviews. I am going to get the manual medela pump. Since I'm a SAHM, I'm not worried about having enough to pump out for storing long term.

Oh and if you are registered with Babies R Us, they will send you a coupon for a percentage off everything that is left on your registry. I should have mine within the next week and I will use it to get get some of the stuff then.


----------



## ARuppe716

They can't be shared because of the way milk is flowed through the mechanism. Even if you get new tubing you may still have contamination. But I plan to use it solely and hope to have more kids so it's worth it. Try reaching out to your health insurance too to see of they provide any reimbursement. I hate the price too but it beats buying formula!! Oh, and I'm getting a double electric...I'll have to pulp at work so the faster the better!


----------



## sassy_mom

Started working on this early this morning ... I'm doing it in light purple. I'm thinking of this being the coming home outfit ... putting it over a plain white onesie with some little leggings. 


https://rhythmofthehome.com/2011/02/newborn-baby-crocheted-dress/


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> what kind of breast pump is everyone getting?! Sorry if this subject was already discussed! I am trying to go through my gift registry and purchase the unpurchased gifts that I need! Breast pump is one of the items and I originally registered for Tommee Tippee electric pump, but all the reviews said that its a horrible pump.

I have the Lansinoh double electric pump. I had no problems with it. I only pumped tho when dd would skip a feeding or if she didn't eat enough and I needed relief. :haha: But I would get a bunch of milk rather quickly with it, I don't know if it was the machine or my milk supply. :shrug: I would recommend it to anybody. It costs less then some of the other brands and gets the job done. :thumbup:



ARuppe716 said:


> I registered for a medela... The instructor of my bf class isn't a fan but because you can't share it. All the reviews seem to be good for it!!
> 
> We had our dresser arrive yesterday. We were told that it would be delivered and set up like our crib was (it's from Pottery Barn Kids) but I came home to a huge box on its side outside our door! Ups delivered and I have no idea how he got it up my stairs...the box states it weighs 120lb!! I'm kinda pissed because what if it was raining and it was left out? It wasn't cheap and my dad had to come over at 9pm last night to help dh get it in the house and unpack it! What if I was a single mom or on bed rest and hubby was out of town? Just seems like poor customer service for a baby furniture company. They were great with the crib. I'm going to go over there today and talk to them. Just seems silly! And dh was really mad!!

I would call them and complain maybe they'll give you some store credit or something. :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh La Mere you've popped right out now!! Looking good! Your baby shower sounds lovely, so glad you had a good time :hugs:
> 
> Sassy, gorgeous bump as well! These next weeks will fly and you will have Chloe home before you know it :flower:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lillian! I have definitely hit that stage where I am ready for her to make her arrival. Well .... I feel that way. I keep telling people no I wouldn't be mad if I made it to the due date and then some. I know her being in there as long as it takes is what is most important but oh man!!!! It is so hard to move around now. I think I know what you meant Deedee when you said you can't imagine there is more growing to do ... I feel enormous already. Where is there more room???? :haha:Click to expand...

I took a picture of myself at the Drs, in a hurry. And then had to ask hubby if I really look that massive, he said yes. :haha: I'm too shy now to show it to you girls, it's simply amazing how your body changes as baby grows! 



Soniamillie01 said:


> Cutte bumps ladies, both looking gorgeous.
> 
> Sassy - your shower sounds adorable.
> 
> I'm going to try and post a bump pic soon.
> 
> Well my night of star fishing was interested! I woke up what feels like about 30 times and feel like I've hardly slept but I know I must have. Tonight we will try another routine for sleeping with DH.

Aww, Sonia! I'm sorry you had a hard time sleeping. I can only imagine having to sleep without hubby all night longs. Hope you get into the routine quick enough and you are able to rest more. :hugs:



sassy_mom said:


> Yay I'm a honeydew!!! 7 weeks to go!! WOW! Yea ok ... I feel a little freaked out now. I so do not have everything I need and 7 weeks does not sound like enough time to do it.

Congrats!!!! Honeydew, never heard that word on that fruit before. Hahaha, I like it! 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Whoooo feeling kicks and punches at the same time lol my whole belly is wobbling!

Yes! I was telling hubby this morning as he was getting ready for work that Matthew was rolling and punching or kicking all at once. He just said: "Aww, Matthew wants to go to work with daddy, but that tummy just doesn't let him..." :haha: Baby gets super wild when he first hears us speaking in the morning. 



ARuppe716 said:


> They can't be shared because of the way milk is flowed through the mechanism. Even if you get new tubing you may still have contamination. But I plan to use it solely and hope to have more kids so it's worth it. Try reaching out to your health insurance too to see of they provide any reimbursement. I hate the price too but it beats buying formula!! Oh, and I'm getting a double electric...I'll have to pulp at work so the faster the better!

The instructions on mine say that they should never be shared. That's why I can't even return them if the seal is broken. :wacko:


----------



## JCh

Deedee - I had to tell DH to stop talking to my bump and saying good night cuz he'd go insane and not let me sleep. He's been doing this weird rolling/ twisting thing the past little while and it's SO weird... He still loves kicking my right side/ ribs.....


----------



## Little J

LADIES BUYING BREASY PUMPS!!

I called my insurance to see if they reimbursed for part of the pump and as of 1/1/13 the Healthcare reform considers breat pumps as preventative and will cover it at 100%! 

My insurance year begins 1/1/13 so i am covered for a 100% reimbursed pump. The catch is tho.... you wont get reimbursed for it if you already bought it before the birth of the child. I was told you have 90 days after the baby is born to buy and pump in which it would be covered at 100%.

Just letting you peeps know to maybe call your insurance and figure that out so you can save some $! 

I am now waiting to buy a good pump until the baby is born so i can get it covered at 100%.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> Deedee - I had to tell DH to stop talking to my bump and saying good night cuz he'd go insane and not let me sleep. He's been doing this weird rolling/ twisting thing the past little while and it's SO weird... He still loves kicking my right side/ ribs.....

Isn't it the cutest thing though? They will be over the moon when they speak to baby and baby recognizes their voice too!


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't be shy Deedee ... I'm sure you look beautiful! We all feel massive and it is ok. I remember with DD I was so huge, I sometimes wondered if they had missed finding an extra baby in there. :haha: I sometimes wonder that now. hahahaha! 

Chloe moves first thing when she hears us talking too! And if DH puts his hand on my belly she goes insane. Daddy's girl already! :haha:

Sonia ... it does take some getting use to when DH works night shift. I remember it took me a long time the first time he ever worked it. Once you get into a routine, it will be better. DD is pretty good about being quiet now. She understands that daddy is sleeping and she tells me to be quiet if she thinks I'm being too noisy. :haha: I am not sure how things will work when Chloe gets here though .... Now when DH gets home, I get up and take a shower and close the door go about my day. I just hope that maybe her schedule will work with his so I can somewhat continue to get up and get at least showered and out of the bedroom so he can sleep. His job did tell him that night shift may only last until the end of the year so we are hoping it works out that he goes back to a regular shift so at least we don't have to tiptoe around the house.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> LADIES BUYING BREASY PUMPS!!
> 
> I called my insurance to see if they reimbursed for part of the pump and as of 1/1/13 the Healthcare reform considers breat pumps as preventative and will cover it at 100%!
> 
> My insurance year begins 1/1/13 so i am covered for a 100% reimbursed pump. The catch is tho.... you wont get reimbursed for it if you already bought it before the birth of the child. I was told you have 90 days after the baby is born to buy and pump in which it would be covered at 100%.
> 
> Just letting you peeps know to maybe call your insurance and figure that out so you can save some $!
> 
> I am now waiting to buy a good pump until the baby is born so i can get it covered at 100%.

Thanks for the info! 

Yeah, I called and they said the same thing except we begin the 1st of January. That's why we bought a $20 manual pump in case baby comes this year, we got the evenflo simplygo manual breast bump. Gives us a chance to buy a fancy one for next year and have the reimburse.


----------



## Lauren021406

I registered for the medela breast pump..but I am going to wait to get it in case I cant even breast feed!


----------



## snowangel187

DeedeeBeester said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - I had to tell DH to stop talking to my bump and saying good night cuz he'd go insane and not let me sleep. He's been doing this weird rolling/ twisting thing the past little while and it's SO weird... He still loves kicking my right side/ ribs.....
> 
> Isn't it the cutest thing though? They will be over the moon when they speak to baby and baby recognizes their voice too!Click to expand...

The baby reacts mostly to hearing dd. I'll tell her to come talk to her sister and she will line right up with my belly button and talk. :haha: it's cute and baby starts in. Usually when the baby is moving I'll tell dh and as soon as he goes to feel her move she stops. :haha:


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo tired today.
> 
> Preparations. I've finished sewing swaddle wraps. All the clothing and baby gear is washed now. I just need to put the sheets on the cot etc. We're getting a car seat this weekend. I just got my order from the health store for the natural nipple cream I used with my last babies (couldn't do without it) and some witch hazel in a little spray bottle which is supposed to be brilliant for hemerroids. I had BAD hemerroids after my last two births so I'll be keeping this in the bathroom to spray on each time I go. I have a pharmacy order arriving with hemerroid cream, and baby asprin. My hemerroids were way worse than my stitches.. and took forever to clear up so I'm determined to be prepared this time to battle them. These are all the last things I needed to get so that I am prepared after the birth, I don't want to be sending OH out to the pharmacy at odd hours for things I don't have.
> 
> Oooh which health store do you use? An online one? I have gone to a couple locally but would love to find a good NZ online health store :)Click to expand...

I used Healthpost, they were really fast. I got Weleda rose calendula cream for cracked nipples, (its natural so ok if it gets in babies mouth) and it was one of the few places I could find witch hazel when I searched. I will use them again.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was gonna buy Tommee tippee bottles etc but every review I get was negitive so I went with Avent bottles the same brand my youngest had and I never had a problem and they seem to b made much better now :)


----------



## darkstar

I keep craving McChicken burgers. We're going to the city tomorrow so I'll finally get one. We live 30 minutes from a Mcdonalds so I've been hanging out for days.


----------



## darkstar

I got a cheap tommee tippee manual pump. I hardly use pumps, with my last it was only when I was engorged so I wanted one if I need the relief for engorgement until my milk settles down. I fed my son until he was seven months and never needed a pump after that first couple of weeks.


----------



## JCh

darkstar said:


> I keep craving McChicken burgers. We're going to the city tomorrow so I'll finally get one. We live 30 minutes from a Mcdonalds so I've been hanging out for days.

Mmmmm, indulge! I have it so rarely that the occasional craving for it floors me.
I've been wanting a breakfast meal, sausage muffin/ hashbrowns lately..... I'm trying so hard to not give in.....


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the pump advice. I am not sure how much I am going to pump. I do want to pump, so the OH can be part of feeding


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My craving is Pumpkin Spice Milk from Prairie Farms! 
I could drink a whole carton of it a day, it's so freaking yummy, some thing like eggnog with the flavor of the spice LOL


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I bought a Medela double electric pump. I went to a pharmacy where they could tell me all about the pump and they have any replacement parts if something goes wrong. My insurance did pay for $250 of it. I paid the other $75.


----------



## duckytwins

Just got back from the drs and I'm crushed. Unless Boop decides to make an early appearance, my csection is booked for New Year's Eve. :cry: Not at all what I expected to hear.


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> Just got back from the drs and I'm crushed. Unless Boop decides to make an early appearance, my csection is booked for New Year's Eve. :cry: Not at all what I expected to hear.

Why the disappointment?


----------



## duckytwins

I don't want the baby to be born on New Years Eve.


----------



## prayingforbby

duckytwins said:


> I don't want the baby to be born on New Years Eve.

Gives you an extra reason to party :)


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I don't want the baby to be born on New Years Eve.

Maybe you could ask them for baby to be born at 12:00am New Years Day... Be the first baby born of the year?? :shrug: When were you hoping for?


----------



## duckytwins

I don't want a holiday. I was hoping for a few days earlier. On just a regular day.


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I don't want a holiday. I was hoping for a few days earlier. On just a regular day.

Oh I understand! I would talk to them. They are going so close to your due date, I can't imagine that another couple of days would hurt. Maybe bring it up and talk to them about it at your next appointment. :hugs: Tell them, they don't want to be at the hospital on a holiday anyway. lol! Hopefully they will listen to you and you can get a better day.


----------



## jrowenj

I agree, ducky. I would ask them to change the day! A difference of a few days shouldn't be much of a problem!


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> I don't want the baby to be born on New Years Eve.

Oh. Well tell them u want to change it or show up Jan 2nd. :shrug: the benefit of Dec 31 is the tax benefit. ;). But they probably chose the day because it's the beginning of a week. They don't like scheduling so that ur in the hospital on the weekend etc. 

Originally my dr wanted to induce me at 39 weeks. Which is Christmas day. :haha: when I told him it was Christmas he said he could do it the 26th. But now he's talking about 38 weeks. I'm just hoping I go on my own. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

She looked through the calendar on every other day and there's nothing available. We stood there, on the phone with the hospital for 10 minutes and it's the only day they had. I have no choice unless I go into labor early.


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> She looked through the calendar on every other day and there's nothing available. We stood there, on the phone with the hospital for 10 minutes and it's the only day they had. I have no choice unless I go into labor early.

I don't know the area you live in, but is there another hospital nearby you could deliver at? My dr delivers at two hospitals. :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> She looked through the calendar on every other day and there's nothing available. We stood there, on the phone with the hospital for 10 minutes and it's the only day they had. I have no choice unless I go into labor early.

What if 5 people come in and need emergency surgery ... are they too booked for that??? :shrug::shrug: Seems odd that they can't manage to find some room somewhere.

I am really sorry. Maybe :baby: will come on its own day and it won't be a holiday. :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

So sorry you got the news you didn't want Ducky :( fingers crossed boop decides to come early! Big hugs.

Breast pumps (specifically Medela double electric) are even more expensive here-about $700 for one that costs $250 in the US!!! Thankfully my mum is bringing me one back at Xmas from the US & I have a NZ cord to plug it in here-so expensive!! Hopefully like the other ladies your insurance will cover it Jrow!!


----------



## mellywelly

Ducky sorry you didn't get a date you wanted. I am actually willing my baby to come New Year's Eve, maybe I could pinch your time slot:winkwink:


----------



## els1022

duckytwins said:


> I don't want the baby to be born on New Years Eve.

Sorry, Ducky. When baby gets old enough to celebrate I bet he/she will love that his birthday is a day where everyone celebrates!! I have a couple of friends who are born on 12/31 and 1/1 and they love it!
On another note, you could try all those tips to get labor started a few days before that...exercise, sex :haha: If you go into labor they have to do the c section!


----------



## DittyByrd

Holy baby up in my ribs, batman! :)

I have gotten through half of Ina May's guide to breastfeeding and it's great! If you want a good reference for first time breastfeeding moms, I think this is it! I also just received the Guide to Childbirth, can't wait to dig in!

After reading lots and having a few classes, I am convinced I want to do this naturally. I hesitate to tell anyone because the peanut gallery starts chiming in about labor pain, etc.


----------



## mellywelly

DittyByrd said:


> Holy baby up in my ribs, batman! :)
> 
> I have gotten through half of Ina May's guide to breastfeeding and it's great! If you want a good reference for first time breastfeeding moms, I think this is it! I also just received the Guide to Childbirth, can't wait to dig in!
> 
> After reading lots and having a few classes, I am convinced I want to do this naturally. I hesitate to tell anyone because the peanut gallery starts chiming in about labor pain, etc.

I'm hoping to manage on just gas and air. I didn't even get a contraction with ds though, so I'm clueless about how much it will hurt , but I'm staying in my little bubble of ignorance :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> Holy baby up in my ribs, batman! :)
> 
> I have gotten through half of Ina May's guide to breastfeeding and it's great! If you want a good reference for first time breastfeeding moms, I think this is it! I also just received the Guide to Childbirth, can't wait to dig in!
> 
> After reading lots and having a few classes, I am convinced I want to do this naturally. I hesitate to tell anyone because the peanut gallery starts chiming in about labor pain, etc.

I def know what u mean about baby in the ribs. It's like it's her new favorite place. :haha:

You can do it without meds. I did. :thumbup: just tell them at the hospital when u check in you don't want them to offer u pain meds. There are plenty of things u can do to distract yourself from the pain. They've done it for years. :thumbup: you're a strong woman ;)


----------



## claireb86

Ducky - my birthday is New Year's Eve, it's not too bad. Of course it's hard to book say a meal somewhere on the day as everything is booked fast and expensive.


----------



## duckytwins

I dunno, I guess I was just hoping baby didn't have to share a birthday with a holiday...


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> I dunno, I guess I was just hoping baby didn't have to share a birthday with a holiday...

Ducky - use this link and try all u can for a different date sooner? Lots of ways to help bring on labor!

https://wrylilt.hubpages.com/hub/Ways-to-induce-Labour-Naturally


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> I dunno, I guess I was just hoping baby didn't have to share a birthday with a holiday...

Look at it this way. It's better then sharing it with Christmas. And they'll always have their bday off from school. Which is big for kids. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

anybody else have soreness/pain in the va jay jay muscles??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> anybody else have soreness/pain in the va jay jay muscles??

I'm always peeking at your counter... :happydance: 34! WOW!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No soreness yet for me but your 3 weeks ahead of me jamie lol....isnt 34 weeks when you start dropping? That may be why!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

duckytwins said:



> Just got back from the drs and I'm crushed. Unless Boop decides to make an early appearance, my csection is booked for New Year's Eve. :cry: Not at all what I expected to hear.

Omg i would be over the moon! Lol....you can claim her on your taxes lol :haha::haha:

Im just kidding, but hubby and I both said we would love ella to come exactly at 37 weeks dec 31st ....new years eve! But i know that may still be too earlyand she needs at least another week to plump up!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear that ducky, I would maybe call them and see if they can move into jan slightly?

Thanks for your comments re DH being away ladies, I'm trying to tire myself out, first time for everything I guess, so I sleep. Bless DH he is so ill with a really bad cough and chest infection but has gone off to work as doesn't feel he can phone in sick only having been there for a week. He did ok sleeping today. Finishes at 7am, was asleep by 8, slept till 12 then 2-5ish, just hope he can get some more in tomorrow. I already feel like I've not seen him as have been out this evening but normal nights will be ok as we'll have time from when I get in to when he goes to be together. Was lovely him getting in to bed this morning and waking me up. Bump was very quite last night so wonder if he could sense daddy wasn't here, wishful thinking maybe :)

As you know I've always wanted a water birth and plan on asking for one all being well. Well tonight I went to a water birth class at the hospital and it was nothing like I expected. I don't actually know what I was expecting but she was a very honest midwife which I think is good in one way but maybe says a little too much in another way! Some ladies left as they didn't feel comfortable watching a video which she didn't really say was optional and I wonder if they are now really put off?

I can't believe how quick the time is now flying! Just yesterday is felt like Monday and this week is now nearly over! God, 33 weeks - where did that come from? Lol! A friend of mine has just found out she is expecting and is 7 weeks, she was like when I'm due you'll have a 6 month old child! Crazy (but good crazy)!

Am I the only one whose boobs aren't leaking yet? I do worry that I won't be able to breastfeed as I had a mastoplexy in 2005 and that's one of the potential side effects. Also my boobs have not grown at all, don't get me wrong they were big to start with and if anything they have got slightly smaller.


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sorry to hear that ducky, I would maybe call them and see if they can move into jan slightly?
> 
> Thanks for your comments re DH being away ladies, I'm trying to tire myself out, first time for everything I guess, so I sleep. Bless DH he is so ill with a really bad cough and chest infection but has gone off to work as doesn't feel he can phone in sick only having been there for a week. He did ok sleeping today. Finishes at 7am, was asleep by 8, slept till 12 then 2-5ish, just hope he can get some more in tomorrow. I already feel like I've not seen him as have been out this evening but normal nights will be ok as we'll have time from when I get in to when he goes to be together. Was lovely him getting in to bed this morning and waking me up. Bump was very quite last night so wonder if he could sense daddy wasn't here, wishful thinking maybe :)
> 
> As you know I've always wanted a water birth and plan on asking for one all being well. Well tonight I went to a water birth class at the hospital and it was nothing like I expected. I don't actually know what I was expecting but she was a very honest midwife which I think is good in one way but maybe says a little too much in another way! Some ladies left as they didn't feel comfortable watching a video which she didn't really say was optional and I wonder if they are now really put off?
> 
> I can't believe how quick the time is now flying! Just yesterday is felt like Monday and this week is now nearly over! God, 33 weeks - where did that come from? Lol! A friend of mine has just found out she is expecting and is 7 weeks, she was like when I'm due you'll have a 6 month old child! Crazy (but good crazy)!
> 
> Am I the only one whose boobs aren't leaking yet? I do worry that I won't be able to breastfeed as I had a mastoplexy in 2005 and that's one of the potential side effects. Also my boobs have not grown at all, don't get me wrong they were big to start with and if anything they have got slightly smaller.

I'm birthing at a small hospital (little chance of epidural) and I can't water birth because they don't have the devices to lift you out of the water if there are complications so the pools are only used to help during the earlier stages of labour. I found with my first babies though I hated being in the water, it's funny once you're in labour sometimes the ideas you had are suddenly not appealing to you. I wouldn't even go near the pool with my first when I was going natural and if anyone suggested it they got a firm "NO!" from me yet I had thought it was a great idea until I was in labour.

My boobs aren't leaking either. They have never leaked in either of my earlier pregnancies and yet after I gave birth both times I was engorged with an over supply of milk once it came in. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun x


----------



## jrowenj

my boobs don't really "leak" only if i squeeze them then a teeny bit of clear liquid comes out


----------



## mellywelly

And mine didn't get any bigger with ds but still had milk


----------



## Kaiecee

Funny story dh running around naked cuz he sees a little tiny mouse and when I find him from all the girly screams he's in the downstairs bathroom inside the bathtub lol while the dog is trying to catch it but is too slow lol just too funny almost peed my pants


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sorry to hear that ducky, I would maybe call them and see if they can move into jan slightly?
> 
> Thanks for your comments re DH being away ladies, I'm trying to tire myself out, first time for everything I guess, so I sleep. Bless DH he is so ill with a really bad cough and chest infection but has gone off to work as doesn't feel he can phone in sick only having been there for a week. He did ok sleeping today. Finishes at 7am, was asleep by 8, slept till 12 then 2-5ish, just hope he can get some more in tomorrow. I already feel like I've not seen him as have been out this evening but normal nights will be ok as we'll have time from when I get in to when he goes to be together. Was lovely him getting in to bed this morning and waking me up. Bump was very quite last night so wonder if he could sense daddy wasn't here, wishful thinking maybe :)
> 
> As you know I've always wanted a water birth and plan on asking for one all being well. Well tonight I went to a water birth class at the hospital and it was nothing like I expected. I don't actually know what I was expecting but she was a very honest midwife which I think is good in one way but maybe says a little too much in another way! Some ladies left as they didn't feel comfortable watching a video which she didn't really say was optional and I wonder if they are now really put off?
> 
> I can't believe how quick the time is now flying! Just yesterday is felt like Monday and this week is now nearly over! God, 33 weeks - where did that come from? Lol! A friend of mine has just found out she is expecting and is 7 weeks, she was like when I'm due you'll have a 6 month old child! Crazy (but good crazy)!
> 
> Am I the only one whose boobs aren't leaking yet? I do worry that I won't be able to breastfeed as I had a mastoplexy in 2005 and that's one of the potential side effects. Also my boobs have not grown at all, don't get me wrong they were big to start with and if anything they have got slightly smaller.

Nope mine aren't leaking yet either. I've had yellow crusty bits on the end of my nipples (sorry if TMI) since about week 10, but no leakage as yet. We had a breastfeeding class tonight and the tutor said not leaking at this point is totally normal.


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> anybody else have soreness/pain in the va jay jay muscles??

I have been having shooting pains every now and then and also there are times when it feels like she's trying to push her way out. :haha: it's def not the best feeling in the world and it stops me from whatever I'm doing. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Funny story dh running around naked cuz he sees a little tiny mouse and when I find him from all the girly screams he's in the downstairs bathroom inside the bathtub lol while the dog is trying to catch it but is too slow lol just too funny almost peed my pants

:rofl: dh is a big sissy too. He wakes me up to kill spiders and stuff.


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> anybody else have soreness/pain in the va jay jay muscles??
> 
> I have been having shooting pains every now and then and also there are times when it feels like she's trying to push her way out. :haha: it's def not the best feeling in the world and it stops me from whatever I'm doing. :shrug:Click to expand...

Sometimes when I'm walking, it feels like I have a brick rammed up there :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Funny story dh running around naked cuz he sees a little tiny mouse and when I find him from all the girly screams he's in the downstairs bathroom inside the bathtub lol while the dog is trying to catch it but is too slow lol just too funny almost peed my pants
> 
> :rofl: dh is a big sissy too. He wakes me up to kill spiders and stuff.Click to expand...

I've found dh curled up on the kitchen counter screaming because there was a spider in there :haha:


----------



## darkstar

My OH is scared of spiders too. I don't mind them. It's rats and mice that scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Kaiecee

There so fast but that's expected living on a farm I hate it so much


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> My OH is scared of spiders too. I don't mind them. It's rats and mice that scare the crap out of me.

Snakes and lizards are what get me. Yet I live in a tropical place. :rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

thw worst this year was the damn stinkbugs when the weather was going from really hott to cold too quick. Those buggers would find anyway they could into the house, through windows, everything, you couldnt do a thing to keep them out! I admit though, I was the one screaming, not my husband. I made him exterminate them. I think the cold weather killed em though, havent seen them around, thank god!


----------



## La Mere

Here's pics of the rest of the stuff we got for baby.
boppy
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115448-1.jpg

nursing cover #1
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15120708-1.jpg

nursing cover #2
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15120615-1.jpg

Baby food grinder
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15120510-1.jpg

Bonnie's Quilt
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15120100-1.jpg

Cupcake blanket
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115954-1.jpg

pink baby blanket
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115936-1.jpg

monkey receving blankets, fuzzy blanket and crib sheet
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115920-1.jpg

towel, wash clothes. crib sheet
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115848-1.jpg

quilt and bonnet
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115817-1.jpg

Pricilla's blanket
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115739-1.jpg

pink sleeper
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115654-1.jpg

blue sleeper
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115643-1.jpg

layette set
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115602-1.jpg

giraffe blanket
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115529-1.jpg

bear taggie
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-15115548-1.jpg

Ducky- Sorry about your c-section date. Hopefully baby will come on its own day.

And thanks girls! I feel huge now! I really can't bend over now! :haha: As for pain down there... I'm a member of the club, lol. It's not constant, and more often than not is just a lot of pressure! And I'll be 32 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## AJThomas

No leaking boobs for me yet. 

As for the pains, I find myself lifting my tummy a lot, especially when I need to pee cuz of all the pressure down there. Some days it feels sore and then I have to waddle a bit. 

Went to see my midwife today, everything is fine. I'm officially down to bi-weekly visits now, not looking forward to having to go weekly, the only good thing is that it will mean baby is almost here.


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
I know when testing in Canada and the us it's different my sugar is not suppose to go over I think it's 6.7 mmol/L and I asked her the dr. What was a danger zone if there is such think and all she said was nothing over 6.7 and when I took my sugar it was 12.1 I find that really high but since its one reading do I just forget about it what would u do?


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere such cute gifts!!!! 

I just have the aching bone pain in my va-jay-jay that seriously needs to go away! I'm so done with the bone pain. Moving around is just ... ow ... 

And I'm with you girls on bending over ... It is like uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee if u dont think its right, retest... 12 is very high..u may have had something sweet on your finger!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

It's official ladies. I am going to a job interview at 35 weeks. I'm so excited (and a little scared), but really excited!! :happydance:



I agree with others that it would be great to have a baby before the new year for the tax credit in the US. It sounds like I might have to get induced on or around Christmas.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great news baby!!! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??


----------



## BabyHopeful2

ARuppe716 said:


> I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??

I bought the white Tide that is fragrance free. They've lately been advertising it more for babies too. I got a great deal on it since it's made by Proctor and Gamble and they have coupons frequently for Tide.


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??


I think it is a scam as well ... mostly because when DD was a tiny baby and she had very sensitive skin, I used Gain ... full of chemicals and dyes and perfumes on my clothes and hers and nothing happened. I've never used Dreft. Now I make my own laundry soap mainly because it saves us a ton and I plan on using that. Don't feel like a bad mother .... feel like you just saved yourself a wad of cash. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??

I think you'll be fine with the dye/fragrance free that's what I've done this time around. They do have other detergents that they say are for baby or sensitive skin. But really worse case scenario is u change detergents if the baby has a problem. I know some people who don't even do the fragrance/dye free. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

Does anyone else feel like their baby does this constantly .... 

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:

Seriously my stomach doesn't stop shaking and lurching back and forth. I feel like she is trying to escape! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Another stupid mouse tomorrow ill b on the hunt to figure out how to get rid of them for good since dh is too scared I don't plan on getting rid of them on my own it takes a whole to catch them and they make a big mess!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Even after being use to DH doing night shift, it has been awhile and tonight I miss him. Therefore, I don't want to turn out the light and go to sleep by myself which is just going to make me more tired tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## Lillian33

sassy_mom said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??
> 
> 
> I think it is a scam as well ... mostly because when DD was a tiny baby and she had very sensitive skin, I used Gain ... full of chemicals and dyes and perfumes on my clothes and hers and nothing happened. I've never used Dreft. Now I make my own laundry soap mainly because it saves us a ton and I plan on using that. Don't feel like a bad mother .... feel like you just saved yourself a wad of cash. :haha:Click to expand...

Sassy you're so crafty! I love the fact that you make you're own laundry soap! I really wish I had that creative drive :flower:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

sassy_mom said:


> Even after being use to DH doing night shift, it has been awhile and tonight I miss him. Therefore, I don't want to turn out the light and go to sleep by myself which is just going to make me more tired tomorrow. :nope:

I know how you feel. Maybe you could turn it into a somewhat good thing --Now you have the entire bed to fill up with pillows! ;)


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyHopeful2 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Even after being use to DH doing night shift, it has been awhile and tonight I miss him. Therefore, I don't want to turn out the light and go to sleep by myself which is just going to make me more tired tomorrow. :nope:
> 
> I know how you feel. Maybe you could turn it into a somewhat good thing --Now you have the entire bed to fill up with pillows! ;)Click to expand...


hahaha! That sounds wonderful! I did sleep on DH's side last night because his side is firm and it feels better since being pregnant. My side is soft which normally I love ... now not so much ... so I might just be stealing his side more often.


----------



## mellywelly

On the soap powder, I thought you should just use a non bio? I've already washed the bits I have just in my normal stuff, think it was bold, not sure what I'll do when we get all its clothes, non bio seems so much more expensive. I think the manufacturers think if it's for babies we will pay more and rip us off. Same with anything wedding related!


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> On the soap powder, I thought you should just use a non bio? I've already washed the bits I have just in my normal stuff, think it was bold, not sure what I'll do when we get all its clothes, non bio seems so much more expensive. I think the manufacturers think if it's for babies we will pay more and rip us off. Same with anything wedding related!

I agree, I thought it was just non-bio you were supposed to use. We use a special non-dye, non-perfumes one because I have sensitive skin and it really helps (plus it doesn't actually cost more than the stuff we were using anyway), but otherwise we would just be using non-bio. Like you say Melly, they mention the word 'baby' and suddenly the price shoots up!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies!! Glad im not the only one who thought it seemed like a scam! We use a generic non dye one that works well for us. I have psoriasis and dh has eczema ( our poor itchy children!!) and neither have a problem with the detergent. I'm going to stick with what we have then. Thanks ladies, knew you'd talk some sense into me!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Does anyone else feel like their baby does this constantly ....
> 
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:
> 
> Seriously my stomach doesn't stop shaking and lurching back and forth. I feel like she is trying to escape! :haha:

Yep!! I was taking video of my belly moving most of the day yesterday. :haha:



Kaiecee said:


> Another stupid mouse tomorrow ill b on the hunt to figure out how to get rid of them for good since dh is too scared I don't plan on getting rid of them on my own it takes a whole to catch them and they make a big mess!!!

Are they inside? I'd set up traps and then find how they're getting in and seal it off. :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

Re detergent. We use dye free, perfume free, etc anyway and used the same for when the boys were babies. I won't buy anything special because its the same stuff, just more expensive. 

Re baby trying to escape. I've been saying for weeks it feels like Boop is trying to get out! It feels so weird! I'd love to know what's going on in there!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> Funny story dh running around naked cuz he sees a little tiny mouse and when I find him from all the girly screams he's in the downstairs bathroom inside the bathtub lol while the dog is trying to catch it but is too slow lol just too funny almost peed my pants

:rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> Does anyone else feel like their baby does this constantly ....
> 
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:
> 
> Seriously my stomach doesn't stop shaking and lurching back and forth. I feel like she is trying to escape! :haha:

YEP!!! Yesterday, he jumped and kicked soooo hard while I was in the car that I yelled out and I jumped because it scared the crap outta me!! haha!


RE the soap... I am glad you brought this up because I got a coupon for Dreft in the mail. so while I was grocery shopping, I went to buy it and the SMALL bottle was 11 dollars!!! So, I was going to ask the same question about if it was worth it! Definitely agreeing it's a damn scam!


----------



## jrowenj

34 weeks... looking like I am about to pop


----------



## JCh

Jaime - OMG, u look awesome! Cannot believe it, recalling one of ur first pics :) u were so small, definitely popping again and again!

There seems to be a big expansion between 30-36 weeks! OMG!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lillian33 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??
> 
> 
> I think it is a scam as well ... mostly because when DD was a tiny baby and she had very sensitive skin, I used Gain ... full of chemicals and dyes and perfumes on my clothes and hers and nothing happened. I've never used Dreft. Now I make my own laundry soap mainly because it saves us a ton and I plan on using that. Don't feel like a bad mother .... feel like you just saved yourself a wad of cash. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sassy you're so crafty! I love the fact that you make you're own laundry soap! I really wish I had that creative drive :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks! It is all of 3 ingredients and takes maybe 5 minutes to do. Super easy to make and I like that it doesn't cost so dang much! 

I posted yesterday I was making a dress ....thought I would put the picture of the finished product. I love it!
 



Attached Files:







100_4727.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime you look great!!

Sassy- looks great!! I love home made stuff so much :) I'm making a baby hat for a friend due in march that has little bunny ears on it!!!


----------



## brieri1

33 weeks today! Yahoo! I'm so confused as to what's going on on here because I've been so absent lately. But the husband and I moved into our apartment on Wednesday, our stuff should finally arrive tomorrow, and things have just been hectic. Hopefully soon we'll find some balance of normalcy. 

Pregnancy related, things have been going very well. I'm feeling contractions fairly often, usually at least a couple a day, but nothing to worry about. Lilah is as active as ever. My sister in law had her baby on Wednesday and Lilah attacked him as fiercely as she could through my belly while I held him. We set up her crib and dresser in her own room, finally. I get to get out some of the nesting needs at long last. 

Nothing else too exciting going on with me. Hopefully I'll be back on soon with actual time to read to catch up with you wonderful ladies and your lives. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody going to stock up on twinkies and ring dings? :rofl:


----------



## Lauren021406

jamie u look great!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Anybody going to stock up on twinkies and ring dings? :rofl:

This reminds me of Zombieland. :haha:


----------



## prayingforbby

ARuppe716 said:


> I have a random question... How many of you are using special detergent to wash baby's clothes? Dreft is freakin expensive! Plus I'm wary of something that is "endorsed" by pampers... Makes me think they are trying to con me into buying it. DH and I use a dye/perfume free detergent as it is and I've heard that baby can sometimes have a reaction when held against you because of your detergents being different. Am I being a horrible mother by not wanting to spend the money for the "baby" detergent ??

I just use the free and clear detergent.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, so.... will I be a bad mother if I already think that reading parenting books is personally not for me? 

I mean, I have a background from what I learned from my parents, and honestly, I love them, I'm super close with them and have super good memories from childhood. I don't really need a book to tell me how bad or good of a mother I will be if I try doing things our way. Don't know, just a random thought.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, ladies! I can't believe how big I got!

Omg, yes stock up on ho-hos!

Deedee I haven't really been interested in reading any books either


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee- I have only read birth books and I have the what to expect the first year since I'm a newbie to baby care. But I was a dance teacher for 10 years and saw a lot of parenting both good and bad. Dh and I also come from very happy homes and family and know that we have their support and guidance. I'm not really into reading what I "should" be doing. I think it's a lot of fads and scare tactics and steers you too much towards raising "by the book" vs raising your child in a way that works best for them and your family. Every child is different and no book can tell me black and white what is best. However, if we had a specific challenge I would then read books but more as research to have the best education behind my choices.


----------



## CharlieO

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, so.... will I be a bad mother if I already think that reading parenting books is personally not for me?
> 
> I mean, I have a background from what I learned from my parents, and honestly, I love them, I'm super close with them and have super good memories from childhood. I don't really need a book to tell me how bad or good of a mother I will be if I try doing things our way. Don't know, just a random thought.

Not at all. I've bought "what to expect the first year" but i'm using it as a reference guide on things i don't have experience with - ie if I have a problem breast feeding. So not a bible, but something handy if i have a specific issue. But otherwise, doing as was done to me! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ok, so.... will I be a bad mother if I already think that reading parenting books is personally not for me?
> 
> I mean, I have a background from what I learned from my parents, and honestly, I love them, I'm super close with them and have super good memories from childhood. I don't really need a book to tell me how bad or good of a mother I will be if I try doing things our way. Don't know, just a random thought.

I won't be reading any books either. Both of our parents did a good job bringing us up, so we will just follow their lead and hope for the best. As my DH keeps telling me "we will do our best and that's all we can do". Plus, if we need any advice our parents are always at the end of the phone and between them brought up six kids.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I completely understand and have read up on some technical stuff like: "How to change a diaper or best positions to breastfeed" I meant parenting as in "Your baby is going to be a spoiled brat if you hug him 20 times a day" kinda book (that's just an example LOL) 

Thanks girls for your inputs. You're awesome! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Anybody going to stock up on twinkies and ring dings? :rofl:

Deedee was right the first thing the twinkies reminded me of was zombieland lol! 

And yes since yesterday we caught 5 there were 2 in traps and we let 3 go but I think they just find there way back home I never thought living on a farm would b this bad I just wanted to get rid of them nicely but I don't think that's possible so were setting up more traps tonight 

We're gonna be making some suppers and freezing them
Along with desserts and homemade bread 

And with the soap convo I buy the baby smelling Purex soap the big bottle at walmart for about 5$ and I washed all his clothes and blankets and I still have a lot left 

Sassy
I just love ur dress it's the cutest dress ever I wish I was crafty like u :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think I just had my first BH ever, or at least one strong enough to realize it. I freaked my mom out on skype. Poor thing, she heard me doing the "Uh, uh... ooooh" and breathing like on the movies hahahaha I think I need some more water hahahaha.


----------



## mellywelly

Has anyone found anything to give relief from heartburn? It's seriously starting tomake me miserable now.

Deedee, don't feel guilty, what works for one baby may not work for another, just go with your instincts, but don't be afraid to ask any questions either, its sometimes just trial and error


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> Has anyone found anything to give relief from heartburn? It's seriously starting tomake me miserable now.
> 
> Deedee, don't feel guilty, what works for one baby may not work for another, just go with your instincts, but don't be afraid to ask any questions either, its sometimes just trial and error

My dr. Prescribed me Zantac I take it one in the morning one at night and its a big relief if not it would kill me I think


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow I saw your post about the Twinkies right before I logged off and was like why do we need to stock up on them? I don't eat them but was wondering. Just got home and read the article. :haha: Poor twinkie people. I hate that it will put so many people out of work. I hope they can all find new jobs. 

Deedee ... nah like all the other girls said just go with it. Your instincts are what is best. You'll come to find that people will throw tons of you have to do this do that crap at you ... seriously go with what you feel is right. 

Bought my card for secret santa today ... now to just get it all situated and off in the mail. :happydance:

Oh man ... DD and I went shopping for about 3 hours today and I am exhausted. Chloe decided that she wasn't having anymore of me walking around. :haha: I did get my diaper bag, a few little warm pants, a few more bottles, another pack of the cloth diapers and a pack of the diaper covers. WHEW! It feels so good to knock that stuff off the list! Now if you will all excuse me ... I'm going to crash! :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

As for heartburn ... if you can find the foods that are triggering them and cut them out, that should help. I've had to cut out anything with tomatoes in it as the acid makes horrible heartburn. Also, milk products give me heartburn .... other than that you can try baking soda in water. It is suppose to give you instant relief. Also, don't let your stomach get too empty. I noticed that when I get hungry, I get bad acid indigestion.


----------



## mellywelly

I've noticed that fizzy drinks make it really bad, so I've stopped those. I cant eat very much before it starts so I've been constantly grazing instead which seems to help


----------



## Lilahbear

Drinking water and eating helps me. When it's got too bad I've take a gaviscon tablet and that has done the trick pretty much instantly, but I have only had to take them a couple of times.


----------



## Little J

So what are we suppost to pack for the babies hospital bag? Everything we would have in the normal "diaper bag"?


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> So what are we suppost to pack for the babies hospital bag? Everything we would have in the normal "diaper bag"?

If I remember, as its been packed a while, I've just got vests, all in ones, hats, barrier cream, nappies, wipes, a towel and a ski suit for coming home.I think that's all.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I should have shares in Rennie's the amount I use them for heartburn x


----------



## Hunnibunni113

mellywelly said:


> Has anyone found anything to give relief from heartburn? It's seriously starting tomake me miserable now.
> 
> Deedee, don't feel guilty, what works for one baby may not work for another, just go with your instincts, but don't be afraid to ask any questions either, its sometimes just trial and error

i found a glass of milk is very helpful. ( i crave milk enough to drink it straight from the cow) however my dr put me on zantac 150mg twice a day. i cant go a day without that or milk. my mom says im going to give birth to a kidney stone. lol


----------



## span

Yet again I've not been on here for AAAAGES! :blush:

Deedee - last time around the only book I bought was 'what to expect in the 1st year' but I hardly ever consulted that after the 1st couple of months. 
You'll find you end up doing your own version of 'parenting' anyway, not anything that's in the books. My boss said he heard the following saying when they were expecting and is very much a believer that 'there are many correct ways to bring up a child and very few 'wrong' ways'.:thumbup:

We picked up our new car today. It's 2nd hand but we needed a bigger car as a 3 door fiesta was going to be a tight squeeze for the 4 of us! We now have a Vauxhall Meriva. :flower:
We also have a buggy sorted - it's a Baby Jogger Mini City Double as Meg still needs a buggy a lot. We have a carrycot that attaches to one side so baby can lie flat and we can see her. The buggy is purple and black and the carrycot is black. It's a DREAM to push compared with the other buggies I've had and I got both on ebay in excellent condition so saved a load of money. :thumbup:
Still a few things left to get - a stretchy wrap for wearing baby, a bouncer chair, a bath cradle and a car seat. Meg's one is birth to 18kg so we'll get her a new one. :flower:

It's scary how fast this is going. I only have 2 weeks left at work, with a total of 5 days, then I'm off on annual leave with maternity leave starting Christmas week. :thumbup: I'm going to really try and make the most of being a family of three and try and do plenty with Megan during her last weeks as an only child. She (unusually) fell asleep in the crook of my arm on the sofa this afternoon and I could've just left her and got stuff done but I wanted to savour the cuddles with her so stayed where I was and had a play with my phone and a snooze too. :cloud9:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad to hear you're doing well Span x


----------



## Hunnibunni113

i got a stroller ( i like how you say buggie, made me smile) from my husbands sisters and im concerned after my LO arrives I'll have wished i had exchanged it. its very hard to collapse and a 2 hand pusher as well. i guess only time will tell.


----------



## Lillian33

Jrowe you look great!!! 6 weeks to go for you, crazy!!

Sassy the little dress is so so cute, again making me jealous of your craftiness!

Brieri, glad you're getting settled in your new place :)

Span great that you got such good bargains, you need that when there is so much to buy don't you?!!

Hope everyone else is well, bring on the weekend (although it's raining here boo!) 

xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have my shower tomorrow :) x


----------



## Poppy84

Span- where in Surrey r u? I'm from surrey


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> I should have shares in Rennie's the amount I use them for heartburn x

Dh asked me if I could have Rennies but I didn't know. Have been using gaviscon but its not brilliant. Will get some Rennies tomorrow.


----------



## span

Poppy84 said:


> Span- where in Surrey r u? I'm from surrey

I'm in Epsom - what about you? :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Sassy, that dress is so pretty!


----------



## Poppy84

span said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Span- where in Surrey r u? I'm from surrey
> 
> I'm in Epsom - what about you? :flower:Click to expand...

Originally from Guildford. Living in London at the moment


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Snow I saw your post about the Twinkies right before I logged off and was like why do we need to stock up on them? I don't eat them but was wondering. Just got home and read the article. :haha: Poor twinkie people. I hate that it will put so many people out of work. I hope they can all find new jobs.
> 
> Deedee ... nah like all the other girls said just go with it. Your instincts are what is best. You'll come to find that people will throw tons of you have to do this do that crap at you ... seriously go with what you feel is right.
> 
> Bought my card for secret santa today ... now to just get it all situated and off in the mail. :happydance:
> 
> Oh man ... DD and I went shopping for about 3 hours today and I am exhausted. Chloe decided that she wasn't having anymore of me walking around. :haha: I did get my diaper bag, a few little warm pants, a few more bottles, another pack of the cloth diapers and a pack of the diaper covers. WHEW! It feels so good to knock that stuff off the list! Now if you will all excuse me ... I'm going to crash! :haha::haha:

It is basically the employees fault tho. They were told they were closing the doors if they weren't more flexible. Kinda got screwed by being in a union. :shrug: I didn't realize at first all the products affected. Hostess also makes devil dogs, ho ho's coffee cakes honey buns etc. I'm a little mad. :haha: I don't like them all and I don't even buy them that often, but want them there when I want them. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

As far as heartburn goes I have a friend who swears by papaya tablets. But I don't take anything. I just suffer. :rofl:


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - Rennies are definitely pregnancy safe. I bought them but haven't needed them thank goodness.

Sonia - Have a great time :)

Sassy - Love the dress :thumbup:

Deedee - I think parenting books can be good if you want ideas about how to handle something, but I definitely don't think you need them, or find it weird that you're not interested in getting any. I only really used them for different approaches on getting DS to sleep better, but none of it worked anyway :haha: he just did it in his own time :) I'm hoping I'll be a bit more relaxed with this one :)


----------



## span

Sassy - we're going to use cloth with this one too. Meg has been in cloth since the early days and Darcey will be in cloth from birth. I'm addicted and the newborn stash is now as much out of control as the main stash! I'll do a count and take a pic in the next few weeks. X


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is being a real asshole today sometimes I think he's the greatest thing that ever happened to me but other times I'm not sure!!!


----------



## La Mere

Sonia- have a good time at your shower!

Sassy- that dress is adorable! I also want to start making my own laundry soap.. Found a recipe on pinterest :haha:

DeeDee- I don't think anyone really needs a book to tell them how to be a parent. I haven't really read any books on parenting.. Just the one I am currently reading for ideas on obedience training/discipline.

Re: heartburn, like Snow's friend I also swear by papaya tablets. I took them when I was pregnant witb Rayven as well and they worked and still work like a charm.

Span- glad to hear things are going well with you!


----------



## Lillian33

Enjoy your shower Sonia!! Fun times :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just woke up! Wow, hubby is gonna love the no dinner part hahahaha. 

I got a call from the agent I get along with from the apartment complex and asked me to go to the office. I did and she had a bag with gifts for Matthew. She gave me such lovely things like a frame for pictures month by month, a Texas Ranger onesie LOL, a set of boxes for his memories, mittens and a chewi thingy for his teeth with a blue bear hanging from it! I wasn't expecting it at all, it made my day! 

I have to say my favorite things that Matthew has were given by hubby's memaw and granny. Granny made him a hand made blanket that's super soft and memaw is making him a hand made quilt with animals like a safari all hand drawn by her. It's so complex she hasn't finished it yet!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedee - what a lovely surprise.

Melly - Rennie's are fine, I checked with my GP and the pharmacist and she made me laugh by saying they'd be closing down if they weren't pregnant safe as it's pregnant women who buy them more than anyone else!

Span - you're not far from me, I am in Horsham x


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee, that's so awesome. My favorite quilt that I got for baby at the shower is one this gal named Bonnie made herself. Its the white one with blue and green circles sewn on the front with blue flannel backing. She's kinda like my "adopted" mom out here. I can't wait to see pics of Matthew wrapped up in his quilt!


----------



## La Mere

Oh wow! I just realized I am 32 weeks today!! Goodbye, Pineapple! Hello, Squash!! Next week, Durian Fruit!! :happydance: Love you ladies and really appreciate all of you whom I've gotten so close with :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Oh wow! I just realized I am 32 weeks today!! Goodbye, Pineapple! Hello, Squash!! Next week, Durian Fruit!! :happydance: Love you ladies and really appreciate all of you whom I've gotten so close with :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs: Happy 32!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhhhhh nice friday night in! New moon, brownies, puppy and husband! While everyoe else is out getting drunk and what not lol...i enjoy being home w my familyM


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ahhhhhhh nice friday night in! New moon, brownies, puppy and husband! While everyoe else is out getting drunk and what not lol...i enjoy being home w my familyM

sounds like a perfect night!! What kind of puppy do you have??


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee what a wonderful surprise! How nice it was for them to give you those gifts! 

La Mere - I use 1 cup of Borax, 1 cup of Washing Soda, and 1 bar of Ivory with Aloe soap (you can use regular Ivory, I just like the one with Aloe in it). I grate the soap like cheese and stir it all until it is well mixed, stick it in my little jar and I think I only need about 1 Tablespoon per load maybe 2 if the load is heavily soiled. There are several ways to make both dry and liquid. I have found this is the easiest. You can also use the Fels Naptha soap. 

This has seriously been the longest day for me. I have handled so much today with shopping and crossing things off my list and handling phone calls for DH ... now I'm sorting through baby stuff and I realized finally having my diaper bag in front of me ... I can't remember for the life of me what I actually put in there. HAHAHA! I had that moment today .... I have a 4 year old and I am use to my 4 year old ... potty trained, do it yourselfer and now I have to start all over and felt completely clueless. :haha::haha::haha: yikes! lol!
I left the baby stuff sit for now and cleaned my kitchen and am doing laundry. I thought I would come back to it later. hahaha! Folding laundry sounds easier at the moment. 

Thank you everyone for the compliments on the dress. I really love it. I bought some cotton tights and just in case those didn't seem warm enough, I also picked up some little pants that would go well with the dress. Can't wait to see her in it. :cloud9:


----------



## DittyByrd

I worked 14 hrs today. I need to stop doing this. I only have one more 12 hr shift scheduled then I start decreasing my hours and wrap up the week before Christmas. No swollen ankles or feet but I am sore!


----------



## sassy_mom

wow ditty! That is quite a shift! Get some rest in there somewhere! I'm sure it will be nice to have a decline in the hours. Glad you aren't having any swelling but make sure you are taking care of yourself and not overdoing it. :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh... I slept for an hour before we went to bed then got up to brush my teeth, etc. while exhausted. The lights went out and I was then wide awake. I've been up since 11pm and its now 4:30! The irony is we have a newborn care class in the morning... I'm getting a taste of it now!!


----------



## snowangel187

So kinda having an oh crap moment right now. DD was asking how many days until Christmas...realizing I'll be giving birth the day after if not sooner. Eek. 39 days or less.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have refused to talk to dh so far he will learn u can pull stupid crap with me then pretend u didn't do anything the worst part is while we were having a little fight his mom out of everyone tells him to call his ex back!!!! Wtf are u KIDDING ME we have a baby coming we plan on getting married and she says call ur ex I don't even know what to do about her now cuz I know his ex I went to school with her and she's not a nice person and for 3 years used dh for what he had so that makes me so mad I'm just so angry


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh nice friday night in! New moon, brownies, puppy and husband! While everyoe else is out getting drunk and what not lol...i enjoy being home w my familyM
> 
> sounds like a perfect night!! What kind of puppy do you have??Click to expand...

A little chihuahua! Shes the sweetest, doesnt bark, bite, growl unless shes playing! But i hope she reacts to the baby well because shes our little princess right now and is spoiled!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Ugh... I slept for an hour before we went to bed then got up to brush my teeth, etc. while exhausted. The lights went out and I was then wide awake. I've been up since 11pm and its now 4:30! The irony is we have a newborn care class in the morning... I'm getting a taste of it now!!

It's saturday! Hope you have bunches of naps today! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh nice friday night in! New moon, brownies, puppy and husband! While everyoe else is out getting drunk and what not lol...i enjoy being home w my familyM
> 
> sounds like a perfect night!! What kind of puppy do you have??Click to expand...
> 
> A little chihuahua! Shes the sweetest, doesnt bark, bite, growl unless shes playing! But i hope she reacts to the baby well because shes our little princess right now and is spoiled!!!Click to expand...

awww!! I have a little maltese and she is the best too!!! My husband and I are OBSESSED with her!!! I am concerned about once the baby comes too! Some tips I heard was while you are in the hospital still with the new baby, have someone bring a blankie with your new baby scent on it and bring it home so your puppy gets used to the smell. Also, when you come home for the first time with the new baby, set the baby somewhere and greet the puppy as you always have and give her lots of attention before introducing her to the baby! 
Here is my little Lola


----------



## Mummy.R

Im due Jan 18th with a PINK jellybean!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcolm mummy u will love it here :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Welcome Mummy! This is the only thread where anything goes! I think we've talked about everything from bowel movements to sex to leaking breasts! It's a great group.


----------



## Mummy.R

I just cant believe how fast the time is passing. Im getting so excited now!!!
I work as a childcare giver and finding it harder to get through the day this time around, as i have a Toddler to chase around after work hours!!! 
How long before you are due are you taking mat leave?


----------



## DittyByrd

Mummy.R said:


> I just cant believe how fast the time is passing. Im getting so excited now!!!
> I work as a childcare giver and finding it harder to get through the day this time around, as i have a Toddler to chase around after work hours!!!
> How long before you are due are you taking mat leave?

I am stopping about 4 weeks before I am due. I don't get paid maternity leave nor am I at the whim of an employer. My job requires me to be on my feet for long periods of time so I decided to stop well before my due date!


----------



## sassy_mom

Jrowen she is SOOOO cute!!

Welcome Mummy! You will love this thread!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! I just realized I am 32 weeks today!! Goodbye, Pineapple! Hello, Squash!! Next week, Durian Fruit!! :happydance: Love you ladies and really appreciate all of you whom I've gotten so close with :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Happy 32!Click to expand...

Thank you, DeeDee love!



sassy_mom said:


> Deedee what a wonderful surprise! How nice it was for them to give you those gifts!
> 
> La Mere - I use 1 cup of Borax, 1 cup of Washing Soda, and 1 bar of Ivory with Aloe soap (you can use regular Ivory, I just like the one with Aloe in it). I grate the soap like cheese and stir it all until it is well mixed, stick it in my little jar and I think I only need about 1 Tablespoon per load maybe 2 if the load is heavily soiled. There are several ways to make both dry and liquid. I have found this is the easiest. You can also use the Fels Naptha soap.
> 
> This has seriously been the longest day for me. I have handled so much today with shopping and crossing things off my list and handling phone calls for DH ... now I'm sorting through baby stuff and I realized finally having my diaper bag in front of me ... I can't remember for the life of me what I actually put in there. HAHAHA! I had that moment today .... I have a 4 year old and I am use to my 4 year old ... potty trained, do it yourselfer and now I have to start all over and felt completely clueless. :haha::haha::haha: yikes! lol!
> I left the baby stuff sit for now and cleaned my kitchen and am doing laundry. I thought I would come back to it later. hahaha! Folding laundry sounds easier at the moment.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the compliments on the dress. I really love it. I bought some cotton tights and just in case those didn't seem warm enough, I also picked up some little pants that would go well with the dress. Can't wait to see her in it. :cloud9:

Thanks, Sassy! That is basically the same mix I found on pinterest..only difference is they use Dr. Bronner's bar soap. I already use their liquid castile soap, have for years and love it.. So I may just use their bar soap for the laundry!



Mummy.R said:


> Im due Jan 18th with a PINK jellybean!!!

Welcome, Mummy! Congrats on your pink jellybean! You'll love it here, but it can be overwhelming sometimes as it gets pretty fast paced! :haha: But I don't think you could find a lovlier group of ladies!



Mummy.R said:


> I just cant believe how fast the time is passing. Im getting so excited now!!!
> I work as a childcare giver and finding it harder to get through the day this time around, as i have a Toddler to chase around after work hours!!!
> How long before you are due are you taking mat leave?

I also have a toddler to chase :haha: only I am a SAHM so I don't really get mat leave :rofl:

:xmas6: on a Christmas note.. I got my cards for Secret Santa! Just wish I could ask if they like what I am thinking about sending with their cards :haha: but that would defeat the purpose of the "SECRET" part :rofl:


----------



## gingermango

Sorry Ive not been about much ladies Ive had a very tough week or so, My dh decided our marriage wasnt working and left me ten days ago. Im dying inside but trying to put on a brave face for the kids and not cause bump too much stress.

We have been together ust over six years, married for just over two and although we argue its always over little things so I never thought it would come to this but Im not getting any hint that he will be back although he still wants to be at the birth, so Im now kinda dreading Christmas and having to do everything for the baby and two children on my own :cry:


----------



## La Mere

gingermango said:


> Sorry Ive not been about much ladies Ive had a very tough week or so, My dh decided our marriage wasnt working and left me ten days ago. Im dying inside but trying to put on a brave face for the kids and not cause bump too much stress.
> 
> We have been together ust over six years, married for just over two and although we argue its always over little things so I never thought it would come to this but Im not getting any hint that he will be back although he still wants to be at the birth, so Im now kinda dreading Christmas and having to do everything for the baby and two children on my own :cry:

:hugs: Ginger, I am so sorry to hear that. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through right now. :hugs: I will be thinking of you and sending lots of prayers for you and the kids. <3


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh Ginger!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear about that. I can't imagine how you must be feeling and not that any time is better but this is a rough time for it to happen. I will be thinking of you and the kiddos and sending lots of love your way! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

gingermango said:


> Sorry Ive not been about much ladies Ive had a very tough week or so, My dh decided our marriage wasnt working and left me ten days ago. Im dying inside but trying to put on a brave face for the kids and not cause bump too much stress.
> 
> We have been together ust over six years, married for just over two and although we argue its always over little things so I never thought it would come to this but Im not getting any hint that he will be back although he still wants to be at the birth, so Im now kinda dreading Christmas and having to do everything for the baby and two children on my own :cry:

Sorry to hear that hun! Hope things get better...sending you lots of huggles and love from me and bump :flower: :flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't ever forget you are an amazing, wonderful, complete and outstanding woman! Nobody can take that away from you, not even if they take their presence away from you. Keep strong, wish you didn't have to deal with this kind of shit in this time of your life, but it's his lost!!!!!! You have us all, know that, and that makes like 30 shoulders to cry on whenever you need to! Lots of love going your way!


----------



## ARuppe716

Oh, Ginger!! I second what everyone else has said. We are all here for you if you need anything at all!


----------



## gingermango

Thanks ladies, Ive spent the last ten days just hoping he comes back but he says we dont work and he needs time cos he doesnt think we ever will again but it hurts so much. Pregnancy hormones dont help either lol xxxx


----------



## jellybeans

gingermango said:


> Thanks ladies, Ive spent the last ten days just hoping he comes back but he says we dont work and he needs time cos he doesnt think we ever will again but it hurts so much. Pregnancy hormones dont help either lol xxxx

As Deedee said it's his loss hun!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ginger, I am sorry to hear of that, and I wish we could make it easier for you. What Deedee and the other ladies have said is spot on. If you need anyone to talk to we are all here. I know we are both in the UK, I'm not local to you but more than happy to jump in the car if you ever want to chat to someone x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome Mummy R and congrats. I am leaving work in dec 13, due jan 2 x


----------



## DittyByrd

Ginger - We are here! Major hugs and comfort coming your way.


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so sorry ginger, wish I could say something to take away a bit of your pain:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ginger
I can't believe men sometimes its almost as if only there feelings matter well that's not the case me and bf were talking marriage and going to get my ring in a couple days now last night and yesterday we had our biggest fight ever and still not talking I hope it blows over soon and I really can't believe that ur dh isn't even willing to work on things plus they leave and were stuck picking up the pieces and keeping it togeather for the kids etc if there is anything let me know I'm here and know what ur going thru keep ur head up ur better than him


----------



## span

Oh no Ginger I'm so sorry. :nope: As the others have said, it'd be awful to deal with at thbest of times but this timing sucks. :growlmad:
Have you got family around to help out? :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Ginger sending :hugs: your way.


----------



## ARuppe716

I forgot the mat leave question... I'm due on january 9th and my last day is December 21st which is 2 and a half weeks before. I work for a retail company so I wanted to be out by Christmas because there's no way I could keep up. I'm in the US and will have 12 weeks of FMLA/ DB/NJFLI with two thirds pay and then can take additional disability if I need to still be out...


----------



## span

I finish work on the 21st of this month. I've managed to save up plenty of annual leave and I'm only part time anyway. My actual maternity leave starts Christmas week. X


----------



## Lillian33

Ginger, sending you big hugs, im so sorry you're going through this. You're being super brave for your kids & bump, I really hope things work out for you xxxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry ginger! Were here to chat if u need anything!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh nice friday night in! New moon, brownies, puppy and husband! While everyoe else is out getting drunk and what not lol...i enjoy being home w my familyM
> 
> sounds like a perfect night!! What kind of puppy do you have??Click to expand...
> 
> A little chihuahua! Shes the sweetest, doesnt bark, bite, growl unless shes playing! But i hope she reacts to the baby well because shes our little princess right now and is spoiled!!!Click to expand...
> 
> awww!! I have a little maltese and she is the best too!!! My husband and I are OBSESSED with her!!! I am concerned about once the baby comes too! Some tips I heard was while you are in the hospital still with the new baby, have someone bring a blankie with your new baby scent on it and bring it home so your puppy gets used to the smell. Also, when you come home for the first time with the new baby, set the baby somewhere and greet the puppy as you always have and give her lots of attention before introducing her to the baby!
> Here is my little Lola
> View attachment 516695Click to expand...


Awe shes so cute!! Yea were going to do the blanketthing too!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so miserable and weepy today and yesterday dh isn't helping and hormones suck!!!!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

My mat leave will start when I go into labor. :wacko: At least my boss is letting me work from home now (most of the time) to write publications. Otherwise I would be on my feet and exhausted all the time.


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody heard from Betheney? :shrug:

Im a sahm too, so no "maternity leave" I'm just praying baby doesn't need a nicu stay because as I've said before we don't have anybody to help with dd, so I would have very little time to spend at the hospital. :(


----------



## Lilahbear

Ginger, so sorry to hear your news. Sending big hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## span

When i finish work I'll also become a sahm, though my mum and mil are going to help a bit one day a week each. 

Hope Betheney is ok. X


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> I'm so miserable and weepy today and yesterday dh isn't helping and hormones suck!!!!

Sorry hormones aren't helping Kaiecee. :hugs: Seems to me like you guys need to have a long mature / grown up talk about all the stuff that's been going on between you. Hope it all solves soon. :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok? Snow - haven't seen Betheney online for a few days but know it was Eva's birthday this weekend so perhaps she has been busy, hope she is ok.

I had my baby shower today and it was so much fun. I will post some pics in a second. There were about 24 of us I guess and my mum hosted as her house, and laid on the most amazing lunch - lasagna, chilli, jacket potatoes, wedges, home made bread, salad, pickie bits and an amazing cake, bless her. A friend of mine arranged the games and we had some fun, simply games ... Feed the baby - which is a baby face which when blindfolded you had to put a sticker on, on the babies mouth - I won! We then played named baby animals which was so hilarious in terms of wrong guesses - we had pingu for penguin which I loved! We then did the traditional guess the weight, date etc and they all thought I would be early, the earliest Dec 15! My friend bought these tiny plastic babies which are frozen in ice and then served in drinks and you have to what for 'your waters to break'. Was very funny.

I feel very spoilt and definitely have a very spoilt bump. It is so heart warming to have so many lovely friends and family who share in your excitement, I feel very blessed xx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby took a picture of me this morning. I look extremely massively BIG! Like triplets big! I seriously don't know how I'm going to grow anymore! So much for dr saying I wasn't going to get all that much bigger LOL

Take in consideration when comparing that my boobs aren't small boobs hahahahahaha I'm going shopping for some cups DDD soon because DD just isn't cutting it anymore lol
 



Attached Files:







1117121456a.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lauren021406

So sorry Ginger...thinking of you

I am talking with the dr on Tuesday about going out on leave next week because I have a stressful job


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Snow - haven't seen Betheney online for a few days but know it was Eva's birthday this weekend so perhaps she has been busy, hope she is ok.
> 
> I had my baby shower today and it was so much fun. I will post some pics in a second. There were about 24 of us I guess and my mum hosted as her house, and laid on the most amazing lunch - lasagna, chilli, jacket potatoes, wedges, home made bread, salad, pickie bits and an amazing cake, bless her. A friend of mine arranged the games and we had some fun, simply games ... Feed the baby - which is a baby face which when blindfolded you had to put a sticker on, on the babies mouth - I won! We then played named baby animals which was so hilarious in terms of wrong guesses - we had pingu for penguin which I loved! We then did the traditional guess the weight, date etc and they all thought I would be early, the earliest Dec 15! My friend bought these tiny plastic babies which are frozen in ice and then served in drinks and you have to what for 'your waters to break'. Was very funny.
> 
> I feel very spoilt and definitely have a very spoilt bump. It is so heart warming to have so many lovely friends and family who share in your excitement, I feel very blessed xx

Wonderful! You made me hungry, tell your mom to send some food my way :haha: Glad you had such a fun and loving day!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here are some pics ...

Baby ice cubes x 2, feed the baby game and two gorgeous baby bundles my friends made.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2775.JPG
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2780.JPG
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2781.JPG
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2784.JPG
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2785.JPG
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soniamillie01

Some more ...

Some gifts, my shower favours (these made one of my friends sob, bless her) and my cake :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2788.JPG
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2787.JPG
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2786.JPG
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









224241_10150603620220648_5384878_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soniamillie01

Last lot I promise :) ...

I was truly spoilt with all these wonderful gifts, how cute is this dummy? and me on Wednesday ay 33 weeks.

That dummy is soooo cute, in the UK we have a health campaign called Movember, not sure if you ladies across the globe have heard of it or do something similar? It is a male health campaign for testicular cancer (I think) and men grow moustaches x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2799.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2800.JPG
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2801.JPG
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2794.JPG
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2770.JPG
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soniamillie01

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby took a picture of me this morning. I look extremely massively BIG! Like triplets big! I seriously don't know how I'm going to grow anymore! So much for dr saying I wasn't going to get all that much bigger LOL
> 
> Take in consideration when comparing that my boobs aren't small boobs hahahahahaha I'm going shopping for some cups DDD soon because DD just isn't cutting it anymore lol

Deedee, you look gorgeous xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Sonia you were definitely spoiled, what a wonderful mother you have! So pleased your shower went so well :)

DeeDee you look great!!! It's such a nice preggers belly, big but gorgeous! 

xxxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow, I subscribed to her journal and I think she was on the other day. She has been in the hospital again with high bp I believe. You can check out her journal to see if she has been on since. 

Deedee!!! What a beautiful picture!!! LOVE your bump! I know how you feel on the boob front! Mine have never been little either and my DD's just aren't cutting it at all. I'm hoping to go get at least one DDD to get me through this last stretch! 

Sonia your shower looks absolutely lovely! I LOVE that cake you had. It looks like you really got some great things and I love your bump picture!!! I can't believe we are all on the home stretch and getting ready to meet these little bumps! :hugs:


----------



## els1022

I hope everything works out ginger. Sending :hugs: your way.

Your bump is beautiful deedee!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love everything sonia! Especially that adorable cake and binky! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Oooooh love all the pics!

Welcome Mummy, I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here!

Ginger I'm thinking about u hon, probably next to impossible but try not to get too stressed out for baby's sake. Hopefully your OH is just having an immature/stupid moment (men have lots of those) and will come to his senses.


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee
Love ur bump :)

Sonia 
I'm happy u enjoyed ur shower it looked wonderful you were spoiled but we all should be and I loved ur cake we have the the whole Movember thing here too in Canada 

Hope everyone has a good weekend I know that betheney has written a little on her journal if u wanted to know how she was doing


----------



## DittyByrd

I just saw a video on baby center about common questions first time parents have at their first newborn appointment. It was presented by a pediatrician. 

One question was "Does my baby need a vitamin?" and the doctor said it would need vitamin D supplementation if it were EBF. This sounds strange to me and this is the first time I have heard anything like this. I thought breast milk contained everything a baby needs and supplementation just rubs me the wrong way.

BF moms???


----------



## Soniamillie01

3am here ladies. I've been tossing and turning all night and have been asleep for about an hour. I've now woken up with the worst sore throat I've ever had, so sore I can hardly swallow :( DH has had a cough, cold and sore throat so think I've caught it from him, hope it goes as quick as it came on. I'm laid in bed watching my bump and it's so cute as baby has hick-ups so little every few seconds it jumps in exactly the same place at exactly the same intermittent time, too cute x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - I've not heard that one, I know we are offered the vitamin k jab for babies when they are born and also advised to ensure our pre-natals contact the RDA of vitamin D but not heard if babies having it


----------



## Soniamillie01

Found this online https://www.babycenter.com/404_does-my-baby-need-to-take-vitamins_9154.bc


----------



## sassy_mom

I've never heard of anything like that either. BF does give baby everything they need and even if formula is given it also has all the stuff they need in it. :shrug: That is a first I have ever heard of it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Found this online https://www.babycenter.com/404_does-my-baby-need-to-take-vitamins_9154.bc


wow ... That must be new. I never had anything like that with DD. No one even mentioned it. I don't like the idea of supplementing either. Sometimes I think they over analyze stuff. May have to do a little more research on it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I read that somewhere too and I though breast gave everything u needed


----------



## AJThomas

Well I know babies are sometimes born jaundiced, which is related to vitamin D, I know over there they have lights they put them under for that, out here they just tell you to take them out to get some sunlight each morning and evening. Best vitamin D ever


----------



## span

With Meg we started giving vitamin D from 6 months as that's what they recommend here. That's only with BF babies. We did it because there's been a lot of stuff recently about vitamin D deficiency. I also took/have taken it all throught my pregnancy and while BFing. 

Sonia - love the baby shower pics. Sounds like you had a great time. The cake is amazing. :thumbup:

Deedee - gorgeous bump. :cloud9:


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia sounds like you had an amazing time! And I love love love the dummy:baby:


----------



## Kaiecee

5:23am can't sleep dh woke me up ill try to go back to bed before ds wakes up :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. It was an amazing day, I wasn't really sure wha to expect as didn't really have a preference either way as to whether I had a shower but the girls wanted one and it was a beautiful day shared with some amazing friends and family x


----------



## jellybeans

snowangel187 said:


> Anybody heard from Betheney? :shrug:
> 
> Im a sahm too, so no "maternity leave" I'm just praying baby doesn't need a nicu stay because as I've said before we don't have anybody to help with dd, so I would have very little time to spend at the hospital. :(

nope haven't seen her post in a while hope everything is ok with her! :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

All my days are starting to run together now. DH has to work straight through until his shift ends Wednesday morning. It doesn't even feel like Sunday because he is having to sleep. I'm trying to get a little cleaning done but really I can only make so much noise. :haha: I am looking forward to Wednesday when he gets up. Then we will have several days to spend together!


----------



## Kaiecee

She wrote on her journal today or a couple hours ago


----------



## mellywelly

:xmas9:Only 2 more weekends until we put our xmas decorations up !!!:xmas12:


----------



## Kaiecee

I already have 2 small trees in my window my house is completely decorated and I have a 6.5 tree in my room with decorations since dh a d I have a bedroom about the size of 4 at least 
I'm getting a lot done at home half of the baby bag is done can't wait till everything is done and I can relax


----------



## sassy_mom

We always put our tree up the day after Thanksgiving! I cannot wait! We always play Christmas music while we decorate. SOOO looking forward to it. Nesting has started back up again. I took the burners off my stove and cleaned all under them and under the stove top. I feel like a cleaning maniac today! I also plan on packing Chloe's diaper bag today. Maybe I can remember how to do this. :haha::haha:


----------



## mellywelly

I am panicky too about remembering how to do things, like do I need to put a vest under its all in one for sleeping? 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, don't think it will be more than a quick measure and maybe the Doppler too.


----------



## darkstar

I have trouble remembering too, my youngest is almost 13!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Random: Just watched "The Raven". It was preeeetty darn good. Somewhat gory, but it went perfect with the rest of the movie. Gotta love John Cusack. 

Heartburn is horrible. Ugh, I could do without any day!


----------



## span

I'll have no problem packing a changing bag as Meg is still in nappies - I'll just need a bigger bag I think to fit 2 lots of cloth nappies. :haha:

I'm excited about putting our tree up but that's mixed with a bit of dread as it'll be our 1st Christmas with a todder/tree combination. :argh:

Melly - good luck at the appointment tomorrow. Hope it's nice and routine.
We always used a short sleeved vest under a babygrow for Meg and she was a May baby so we'll use at least that this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks span, ds was a winter baby too, it was only 6 years ago but seems a lifetime ago!

as for the heartburn, I got some Rennies which are ok, but also got gaviscon duel action tabs and they are fantastic, it says to take 2-4 but I find just 1 is enough


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Christmas will be so different this year - may end up getting induced right around Xmas day. So I'm already in full swing: listening to xmas music at work and trying to finish all my gift shopping.


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> Thanks span, ds was a winter baby too, it was only 6 years ago but seems a lifetime ago!
> 
> as for the heartburn, I got some Rennies which are ok, but also got gaviscon duel action tabs and they are fantastic, it says to take 2-4 but I find just 1 is enough

I'm the same. Gaviscon works for me, but I only need to take 1 too.


----------



## Lilahbear

One of my favourite films is "Away we go" and it always leaves me with a tear in my eye. I watched it tonight and oh boy, I sobbed all the way through it. DH thought it was hilarious! Definitely meant more now I am pregnant.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ugh dont even get me started on heartburn! i bought a huge bottle of tums and need to go get another now... I literally pop those things like candy.. every 2 hrs in the middle of the night... if im cleaning the house and bending over im popping them in my mouth too... its horrible... all my friends that are pregnant are saying their heartburn isnt bad but I just dont understand how!? They complain of having to go pee all the time, but i guess because she is sitting so high this is why, i really dont pee a lot.


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, this little boy needs to hurry up and drop, I'm tired of all the awkward positions I have to try just to be able to breathe. Of course as soon as I find one that works he moves or I get a horrid cramp on that side and have to move again.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

AJThomas said:


> Ugh, this little boy needs to hurry up and drop, I'm tired of all the awkward positions I have to try just to be able to breathe. Of course as soon as I find one that works he moves or I get a horrid cramp on that side and have to move again.

I can totally relate! I cant breathe and i dont think its possible for my skin to stretch anymore...i dnt have stretchmarks yet but i dnt think my skin has anywhere else to go! Its very painful... Im crying about it to hubby right now lol...im so pathetic, but it really does hurt and im super uncomfortable!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby bought me a Forever Lazy thingy hahaha!! I look like a blue pregnant teletubby! LOL He said I could wear it at the hospital to walk around while I'm in labor. It's really not a bad idea hahahaha.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i could so use oe of those right now lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol i could so use oe of those right now lol

I might look silly, but I put it on to "try it" and I'm still using it hahaha :haha: It's comfy!! It has a zipper on the back hahahahahaa hubby just went... "ooooh, easy access!! " hahahaha


----------



## La Mere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Snow - haven't seen Betheney online for a few days but know it was Eva's birthday this weekend so perhaps she has been busy, hope she is ok.
> 
> I had my baby shower today and it was so much fun. I will post some pics in a second. There were about 24 of us I guess and my mum hosted as her house, and laid on the most amazing lunch - lasagna, chilli, jacket potatoes, wedges, home made bread, salad, pickie bits and an amazing cake, bless her. A friend of mine arranged the games and we had some fun, simply games ... Feed the baby - which is a baby face which when blindfolded you had to put a sticker on, on the babies mouth - I won! We then played named baby animals which was so hilarious in terms of wrong guesses - we had pingu for penguin which I loved! We then did the traditional guess the weight, date etc and they all thought I would be early, the earliest Dec 15! My friend bought these tiny plastic babies which are frozen in ice and then served in drinks and you have to what for 'your waters to break'. Was very funny.
> 
> I feel very spoilt and definitely have a very spoilt bump. It is so heart warming to have so many lovely friends and family who share in your excitement, I feel very blessed xx

Sonia, so glad you had a wonderful time. :hugs: 



DeedeeBeester said:


> Hubby took a picture of me this morning. I look extremely massively BIG! Like triplets big! I seriously don't know how I'm going to grow anymore! So much for dr saying I wasn't going to get all that much bigger LOL
> 
> Take in consideration when comparing that my boobs aren't small boobs hahahahahaha I'm going shopping for some cups DDD soon because DD just isn't cutting it anymore lol

DeeDee, you look great, honey!



DittyByrd said:


> I just saw a video on baby center about common questions first time parents have at their first newborn appointment. It was presented by a pediatrician.
> 
> One question was "Does my baby need a vitamin?" and the doctor said it would need vitamin D supplementation if it were EBF. This sounds strange to me and this is the first time I have heard anything like this. I thought breast milk contained everything a baby needs and supplementation just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> BF moms???

Ditty, my dd never needed any supplements and even though she ended up being born in the hospital she never got any vit. d or k shots and no one said anything about it. As long as you are getting enough of your vitamins and minerals in your diet you baby will get everything it needs from your breast milk. But typically, we don't get enough of it in our diets nowadays, so its important for you to get lots of sun and eats foods high in both D and K. 




DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Lol i could so use oe of those right now lol
> 
> I might look silly, but I put it on to "try it" and I'm still using it hahaha :haha: It's comfy!! It has a zipper on the back hahahahahaa hubby just went... "ooooh, easy access!! " hahahahaClick to expand...

:rofl: hehehe "easy access"! :rofl: sounds like something my hubby would say.


----------



## AJThomas

I just checked out the Forever Lazy site Deedee and now I need one :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> I just checked out the Forever Lazy site Deedee and now I need one :haha:

I'm still enjoying mine LOL :haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

This entire pregnancy I have not had the heartburn/breathing issues. I keep having hip/pelvic issues. Last night DH was reading a book to our bean. At the end, DH asked why I had my arm over my eyes. It was to prevent him from seeing the pain b/c LO just kept hitting my left hip and making sharp pains. But DH was so excited to read to him that I didn't want to ruin the moment. :thumbup:

It brings tears of joy to my eyes to see how excited DH is for our first child - 'my son' he keeps saying. We saw a little girl at the store yesterday, she was just singing loudly off key in the aisle. And he was so starry eyed at how cute she was and if our son was gunna be like that in the store some day. :haha:


----------



## CharlieO

Soniamillie01 said:


> Deedee - what a lovely surprise.
> 
> Melly - Rennie's are fine, I checked with my GP and the pharmacist and she made me laugh by saying they'd be closing down if they weren't pregnant safe as it's pregnant women who buy them more than anyone else!
> 
> Span - you're not far from me, I am in Horsham x

OMG Sonia, you're about 20 mins from me! I'm in Burgess Hill!


----------



## Little J

am i the only one obssessed with feeling the baby through my stomach!? I can feel where he is and if its his back/leg etc.! then if i hold down i feel him change position etc. Its so cool!

Hubby gets mad at me bc he thinks i might be poking him in the eye? :haha:

When i felt him i had hubby feel, and he thought it was so crazy he could feel the actual baby through my belly and feel the body part. SO COOL! I cant get enough!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> am i the only one obssessed with feeling the baby through my stomach!? I can feel where he is and if its his back/leg etc.! then if i hold down i feel him change position etc. Its so cool!
> 
> Hubby gets mad at me bc he thinks i might be poking him in the eye? :haha:
> 
> When i felt him i had hubby feel, and he thought it was so crazy he could feel the actual baby through my belly and feel the body part. SO COOL! I cant get enough!

I love It too!! However, I can never identify which part it is?!?!


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is feeling ok. I know some of us are really feel the aches and pains of the final stretch. Whew! I can't believe we are so close. 

I have an appointment tomorrow. It seems like they are all running together now. It doesn't feel like two weeks has gone by. Hopefully I won't have to wait an hour like I did last time! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!:hugs:


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is feeling ok. I know some of us are really feel the aches and pains of the final stretch. Whew! I can't believe we are so close.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow. It seems like they are all running together now. It doesn't feel like two weeks has gone by. Hopefully I won't have to wait an hour like I did last time!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!:hugs:

I had to wait an hour for my appointment too.... Not sure why you make an "appointment" if they're only going to make you sit and wait for so long.... Seems wrong to me!


----------



## JCh

Just wanted to update. Had my baby shower on Saturday, had around 25 ppl show - ended up filling my trunk to the breaking point and using some of the backseat for stuff. I cannot believe how much people will spend on a baby :) Makes me happy that this little man has SO much already. Now to go through and organize it all! Hopefully I can use some nesting energy to get it done- Feel like I'd rather just sleep all day once I'm home from work.....

Also, if anyone else is having theirs coming up, make sure to let people know to NOT buy anything under 6 months clothing. Not sure my little man will be able to wear everything he's got..... I'll have to go through an organize a bit more to be sure.

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## span

Here's baby's newborn cloth nappy stash. I think we have more than enough now but I'm so addicted that one or two more might get added before the end of the year....:blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/31weeksella.jpg

Not the best of pictures today, but a picture none-the-less! :)

31+3, 3 lb 12 oz, NST went perfect today... next week we go to the specialist ultrasound place for my 32 week appointment, we also get a very clear 4d scan :)
Also my NST's start 2 x's a week next week on Mondays and Thursday! So lots and lots of doctors appointments!!

I am also OBSESSED with feeling ella through my belly. I love rubbin her tiny bitty butt and then pressing on her legs to feel her wiggle and kick :) Everyone yells at me for poking at her ahha but I dont poke at her face!


----------



## Soniamillie01

CharlieO said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - what a lovely surprise.
> 
> Melly - Rennie's are fine, I checked with my GP and the pharmacist and she made me laugh by saying they'd be closing down if they weren't pregnant safe as it's pregnant women who buy them more than anyone else!
> 
> Span - you're not far from me, I am in Horsham x
> 
> OMG Sonia, you're about 20 mins from me! I'm in Burgess Hill!Click to expand...

Lol that is close! Which hospital are you at? I'm haywards Heath and assume you are too as think it's the closest to BH? I've just finished my last ante natal there today :)


----------



## sassy_mom

wow ... I definitely don't have enough of the cloth diapers yet! haha! I think I have 4. The covers anyway. I'm thinking of making my own though as I have a few patterns. Just need to see if they work with the inserts I am using or how I can work that in.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wow Span, that's a lot of money in diapers!!


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> am i the only one obssessed with feeling the baby through my stomach!? I can feel where he is and if its his back/leg etc.! then if i hold down i feel him change position etc. Its so cool!
> 
> Hubby gets mad at me bc he thinks i might be poking him in the eye? :haha:
> 
> When i felt him i had hubby feel, and he thought it was so crazy he could feel the actual baby through my belly and feel the body part. SO COOL! I cant get enough!
> 
> I love It too!! However, I can never identify which part it is?!?!Click to expand...

Same! Last OB appointment I asked the doctor if he could tell which end was which and he said not yet, but I think baby's head is in my ribs and feet are near my left pelvis.


----------



## DittyByrd

I slept in with one of my cats ALL morning. Literally got out of bed at 11:30. I think I am so tired because I am not sleeping well.

Last night I had my first mild breakdown when I teared up while putting dishes away. DH was immediately concerned. Told him I am so uncomfortable. I belly hurts, my back hurts, and my ribs hurt! I pulled it together in short order and got a back rub out of it. :)

Tonight is my last baby class! Eek. Then comes baby. I can't believe it. I am excited and terrified at the same time.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I slept in with one of my cats ALL morning. Literally got out of bed at 11:30. I think I am so tired because I am not sleeping well.
> 
> Last night I had my first mild breakdown when I teared up while putting dishes away. DH was immediately concerned. Told him I am so uncomfortable. I belly hurts, my back hurts, and my ribs hurt! I pulled it together in short order and got a back rub out of it. :)
> 
> Tonight is my last baby class! Eek. Then comes baby. I can't believe it. I am excited and terrified at the same time.

Don't you hate the last tray in the fridge? I DO!!! Haha, little sucker, so hard to see what I have down there with my super tummy. Haha. You are not alone :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I bought my Secret Santa a little something yesterday. I'm excited! Working on the card too... *wink*

Also: I've been having silly dreams. LOL I dreamed that Robert Pattinson was sending me letters trying to convince me why I was better off with him than my hubby. I remember thinking in my dream that it wasn't odd that he wanted to be with me, but that I couldn't understand why he didn't care I was heavily pregnant hahahahaha. We also had a little encounter on top of a hill to talk about things and why I couldn't be with him. Crazy.


----------



## sassy_mom

I've been reading about baby movements and how we may feel a slight decrease as they start to run out of room, but is anyone having the opposite happen? Her kicks, punches, rolls, stretches are at times so violent haha:) I wonder why she doesn't just but right out of my skin. She pushes out in certain places so far I almost wonder if I will see fingers and toes. Every time I go to the doctor, they measure me and say I'm measuring right on, but I have a feeling she is measuring bigger than they think. I've had no problems, therefore no reason to take a peek but I may bring it up tomorrow at my appointment. I'm not really worried but it would be nice to know ahead of time. :haha: Also I think I may bring up my weight tomorrow. She hasn't mentioned anything about it but I'm only gaining in my stomach and boobs and I've put on 40lbs as of last appointment. I want her to at least understand that this isn't me shoving food down my throat constantly and it isn't because of GD or any other issue. I've never really thought to bring it up as I'm doing fine.


----------



## mellywelly

Had my midwife appointment today, all is well, heartbeat was 145, which is the first time she has told me what it is! Not sure if that hints at boy or girl? Bump is measuring 36cm, but she said its not exact and baby was sticking its bum out, as normal! Think it must get it big backside from me :haha:

As I've got another scan in 2 weeks, I don't see her again until 38 weeks! 

Ans this week is my last week 'on call' for about 10 months :wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad all went well melly x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

melly! good news at ur appointment... ellas runs between 145-160 everytime i go... so maybe its a girl!? cant wait to find out im sure!


----------



## mellywelly

Nikkilewis14 said:


> melly! good news at ur appointment... ellas runs between 145-160 everytime i go... so maybe its a girl!? cant wait to find out im sure!

Hope it is a girl, hubby would be so thrilled! And baby was asleep too, so hb would be lower than if its moving around I presume?


----------



## span

Very few of those nappies were bought at full price. A few were left over from Meg (though I sold a load when she outgrew her newborn ones as we were 'only having the one') and the rest are either preloved or were a good deal/discount. As soon as bump has outgrown them I'll sell them on, apart from a couple that I'll keep for their dolls. :cloud9:
I've got LOADS of nappies in the 'beyond newborn' size so won't need to buy any more, though I'm sure I'll slip a few times. :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mellywelly said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> melly! good news at ur appointment... ellas runs between 145-160 everytime i go... so maybe its a girl!? cant wait to find out im sure!
> 
> Hope it is a girl, hubby would be so thrilled! And baby was asleep too, so hb would be lower than if its moving around I presume?Click to expand...

yupp!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gosh the weeks sure seem to be rolling into one another now. Can't believe I'm 34 weeks Wednesday - AHHH only 6 to go and that's assuming we go full term. Everyone still saying I'll be early, even the consultant thinks the same!

Trying to wind down at work now but it's really not working, just so much to do. My boss wants to go back to the drawing board with interviews for my replacement, even though I keep stressing that we have no time! Hey ho I'm leaving them to get on with it now.

Had my last ante natal today and was all about breast feeding and caring for your baby, was an amazing class. They also gave us these little syringes to collect any colostrum leakage in to freeze and take to hospital with us. They also demonstrated self expression and said to start at 36 weeks to get breasts ready to go when baby arrives which should help with a good instant supply. I was worried about not being able to bf due to previous breast surgery so she said give the self expression a try when you get home and see if you have any leakage, if you do then it should be fine. Sure thing I have leakage :) never thought I'd be happy about that x


----------



## Lillian33

Woohoo for leakage Sonia :haha: that's good news though, hopefully you feel you'll be all good with breast feeding now :)

Jch, so pleased you had such a great baby shower!

Span - wowzers that is a lot of re-usable nappies - well done, you'll be all set!

Nikki and Melly, glad your appointments went well and both your jellybeans are growing nicely :)

Ditty, I'm sorry you had a little mini break down but dont worry, im sure it's perfectly normal, we're getting so close now the emotions are just intense!

Deedee :haha: to your dream! Made me giggle!

I also had an appointment today, all looked well, my boy is still average size but i'll be happy not to have a 10 pounder!

xxx


----------



## Lilahbear

I can't believe how close we are all getting! 

I had the past week off work and going back today was so tough. I really wish I could start my maternity leave now as I'm so tired, but I don't finish until 21 December. :-( I know I could leave early, but I want as much time with my baby as possible.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> melly! good news at ur appointment... ellas runs between 145-160 everytime i go... so maybe its a girl!? cant wait to find out im sure!
> 
> Hope it is a girl, hubby would be so thrilled! And baby was asleep too, so hb would be lower than if its moving around I presume?Click to expand...

Braxtons HB is always in the 150's. THe Dr. said he proves the "wives tale" wrong :haha:(she didnt believe in it anyways)


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Gosh the weeks sure seem to be rolling into one another now. Can't believe I'm 34 weeks Wednesday - AHHH only 6 to go and that's assuming we go full term. Everyone still saying I'll be early, even the consultant thinks the same!
> 
> Trying to wind down at work now but it's really not working, just so much to do. My boss wants to go back to the drawing board with interviews for my replacement, even though I keep stressing that we have no time! Hey ho I'm leaving them to get on with it now.
> 
> Had my last ante natal today and was all about breast feeding and caring for your baby, was an amazing class. They also gave us these little syringes to collect any colostrum leakage in to freeze and take to hospital with us. They also demonstrated self expression and said to start at 36 weeks to get breasts ready to go when baby arrives which should help with a good instant supply. I was worried about not being able to bf due to previous breast surgery so she said give the self expression a try when you get home and see if you have any leakage, if you do then it should be fine. Sure thing I have leakage :) never thought I'd be happy about that x

One of my friends went into labor 3 weeks early! her belly never grew very big so i thought for sure she would go passed her due date. Even 3 weeks early the baby came out weighing 7lbs even. I put that in perspective for me and think if i go that eraly.... id only have 7 weeks to go!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Gosh the weeks sure seem to be rolling into one another now. Can't believe I'm 34 weeks Wednesday - AHHH only 6 to go and that's assuming we go full term. Everyone still saying I'll be early, even the consultant thinks the same!
> 
> Trying to wind down at work now but it's really not working, just so much to do. My boss wants to go back to the drawing board with interviews for my replacement, even though I keep stressing that we have no time! Hey ho I'm leaving them to get on with it now.
> 
> Had my last ante natal today and was all about breast feeding and caring for your baby, was an amazing class. They also gave us these little syringes to collect any colostrum leakage in to freeze and take to hospital with us. They also demonstrated self expression and said to start at 36 weeks to get breasts ready to go when baby arrives which should help with a good instant supply. I was worried about not being able to bf due to previous breast surgery so she said give the self expression a try when you get home and see if you have any leakage, if you do then it should be fine. Sure thing I have leakage :) never thought I'd be happy about that x

I would'nt mind to go early. I would actually love him here with us for Christmas! :cloud9:

I hope you manage with work and are able to relax sooner! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> melly! good news at ur appointment... ellas runs between 145-160 everytime i go... so maybe its a girl!? cant wait to find out im sure!
> 
> Hope it is a girl, hubby would be so thrilled! And baby was asleep too, so hb would be lower than if its moving around I presume?Click to expand...
> 
> Braxtons HB is always in the 150's. THe Dr. said he proves the "wives tale" wrong :haha:(she didnt believe in it anyways)Click to expand...

Yeah, Matthew is up there too. Haha.


----------



## AJThomas

I wouldn't mind if Cayde is early, as long as he's healthy and doesn't need to go to the NICU or anything, that would break my heart. As long as he can come home with me safe and sound he's welcome to make his appearance.


----------



## snowangel187

Baby's heartbeat ranges from about 135-155. :shrug: 

Well hubby and dd picked up the Christmas tree yesterday and me and dd decorated it today. :thumbup: I love poking at baby too. :haha: usually can tell if its her bottom or a foot. With ultrasounds twice a week I know she's head down. :thumbup: it's so weird when she kicks and I can feel her little heal. :)

Btw I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow so that means I'll be delivering in 5 weeks or less!! Yikes. Time to double check all my to do lists.


----------



## darkstar

Finally got to go to McDonalds and have the McChickens I was craving. Yes McChickens, I ate two. But in my defence they are much smaller than I remember!

Jealous of all your cloth nappies Span! I haven't started collecting any yet because we're going to use disposables through the newborn stage but now I'm wondering whether to just stick with disposables, the cloth are so expensive to buy here ($30-$40 each) plus the cost of washing and the time involved... is anyone else just using disposables? 

OH gave me a fright. This baby we were NTNP and were surprised when it happened so soon and we still weren't really decided. OH was hoping for a girl but its a boy. Now he has mentioned casually in conversation that he'd like to try for a girl after this one. I've been telling myself this whole pregnancy that this definitely my last (I'm 35 he's 51) and to treasure this baby because I won't be doing it again and now OH is suggesting another and said well now that we've had to go and buy everything for this one what's one more.. I can't tell if he's serious or not so I need to have a good talk with him at some stage. I was told by two different psychics that I'd have 4 children in my life so maybe.. I guess I'll see how I feel after this one is born. It just blew me away when I had my mind set that this is my last baby ever. He even talked about trying for gender selection to get us a girl. His children from his previous relationship were all boys so he's always wanted a daughter.


----------



## darkstar

Is anyone else getting bugged by people who seem to have a right to know what you will name your baby? We're keeping our name quiet but it's like people don't respect our right to do that. It drives me nuts, one of my best friends is the worst, she always wanted a little boy (and won't be having anymore kids) so she's so excited it's a boy and keeps trying to find out what we're naming him. I'm so glad she doesn't live near me so I can ignore her easier!


----------



## Lauren021406

darkstar said:


> Is anyone else getting bugged by people who seem to have a right to know what you will name your baby? We're keeping our name quiet but it's like people don't respect our right to do that. It drives me nuts, one of my best friends is the worst, she always wanted a little boy (and won't be having anymore kids) so she's so excited it's a boy and keeps trying to find out what we're naming him. I'm so glad she doesn't live near me so I can ignore her easier!

I get so annoyed bc thats the first question people ask..do you have a name what is it? Can anything be a surprise!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh a little bit of laundry and braxton hicks galore! I dont kno about the rest of u ladies, but i feel mine kinda hurt!


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh a little bit of laundry and braxton hicks galore! I dont kno about the rest of u ladies, but i feel mine kinda hurt!

Yes! I have plenty I see on the monitor of my nst's that I don't feel, but then there are plenty I feel before seeing on the monitor. 

Dh was renting office space separate from his business and the owner sold it and have the tenants a 4 day notice to get out. Ridiculous and pretty much illegal, but he's an old man who has had a stroke among other health problems in the last few months so everybody is sucking it up. Anyways. :haha: I went there to help him pack his stuff and all I was doing was filling boxes with books and knick knacks etc and it set off a ton of contractions. So much so I had to stop and rest and when that didn't stop I decided to call it quits and go home to lay down. I kinda felt bad I couldn't help more, but really don't want to deliver at 34 weeks if I don't have too. :thumbup:



darkstar said:


> Is anyone else getting bugged by people who seem to have a right to know what you will name your baby? We're keeping our name quiet but it's like people don't respect our right to do that. It drives me nuts, one of my best friends is the worst, she always wanted a little boy (and won't be having anymore kids) so she's so excited it's a boy and keeps trying to find out what we're naming him. I'm so glad she doesn't live near me so I can ignore her easier!

I feel like its acceptable to lie in situations like this. :haha: I would just say we are still discussing names or some other excuse. :thumbup:


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> Finally got to go to McDonalds and have the McChickens I was craving. Yes McChickens, I ate two. But in my defence they are much smaller than I remember!
> 
> Jealous of all your cloth nappies Span! I haven't started collecting any yet because we're going to use disposables through the newborn stage but now I'm wondering whether to just stick with disposables, the cloth are so expensive to buy here ($30-$40 each) plus the cost of washing and the time involved... is anyone else just using disposables?
> 
> OH gave me a fright. This baby we were NTNP and were surprised when it happened so soon and we still weren't really decided. OH was hoping for a girl but its a boy. Now he has mentioned casually in conversation that he'd like to try for a girl after this one. I've been telling myself this whole pregnancy that this definitely my last (I'm 35 he's 51) and to treasure this baby because I won't be doing it again and now OH is suggesting another and said well now that we've had to go and buy everything for this one what's one more.. I can't tell if he's serious or not so I need to have a good talk with him at some stage. I was told by two different psychics that I'd have 4 children in my life so maybe.. I guess I'll see how I feel after this one is born. It just blew me away when I had my mind set that this is my last baby ever. He even talked about trying for gender selection to get us a girl. His children from his previous relationship were all boys so he's always wanted a daughter.

I was going to do the same Darkstar, i.e. disposables then move onto cloth, but you're right, the prices here are extortionate so unless my mum can bring me a whole heap back from the US where they're cheaper, I might have to stick with disposables too.

DH must have caused you a fright when you have had it in your head this is your last for some time! Good that you have an open mind though, definitely see how you both are after this little man comes along!


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> Finally got to go to McDonalds and have the McChickens I was craving. Yes McChickens, I ate two. But in my defence they are much smaller than I remember!
> 
> Jealous of all your cloth nappies Span! I haven't started collecting any yet because we're going to use disposables through the newborn stage but now I'm wondering whether to just stick with disposables, the cloth are so expensive to buy here ($30-$40 each) plus the cost of washing and the time involved... is anyone else just using disposables?
> 
> OH gave me a fright. This baby we were NTNP and were surprised when it happened so soon and we still weren't really decided. OH was hoping for a girl but its a boy. Now he has mentioned casually in conversation that he'd like to try for a girl after this one. I've been telling myself this whole pregnancy that this definitely my last (I'm 35 he's 51) and to treasure this baby because I won't be doing it again and now OH is suggesting another and said well now that we've had to go and buy everything for this one what's one more.. I can't tell if he's serious or not so I need to have a good talk with him at some stage. I was told by two different psychics that I'd have 4 children in my life so maybe.. I guess I'll see how I feel after this one is born. It just blew me away when I had my mind set that this is my last baby ever. He even talked about trying for gender selection to get us a girl. His children from his previous relationship were all boys so he's always wanted a daughter.

I've craved McChickens a few times this pregnancy. :haha:

Yes I'm doing disposables. I had considered using cloth, but I exclusively breast feed and I figured disposable diapers are one expense I'm allowed. :haha: we don't have formula cost. And dh doesn't do diapers so it'd be more work for me. I do think that they're super cute tho and have many friends who use them. :thumbup:

I actually just had a chat with dh about just how many more babies he wanted to have trying for a boy. :haha: this pregnancy has been really hard compared to my last so I'm not sure how many more times I'm willing to risk going through this again. :haha: I am 28 and personally wanted to be done by 30 so we will see. ;)


----------



## ARuppe716

I love the people who seem offended I won't tell them the name. My dental hygienist actually got huffy with me and kept insisting she wouldnt tell anyone. Hello!! I haven't told my closest friends who stood with me at the altar... Why in the world would I tell you?!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I just wanted to let you know if you're not stalking Betheneys journal that they are inducing her tomorrow due to the preeclampsia. So keep her in your thoughts. <3 she has been updating her journal, if you want to find her journal I went to the first post on page one of this thread and clicked on it in her signature rather then looking for another post. <3


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Finally got to go to McDonalds and have the McChickens I was craving. Yes McChickens, I ate two. But in my defence they are much smaller than I remember!
> 
> Jealous of all your cloth nappies Span! I haven't started collecting any yet because we're going to use disposables through the newborn stage but now I'm wondering whether to just stick with disposables, the cloth are so expensive to buy here ($30-$40 each) plus the cost of washing and the time involved... is anyone else just using disposables?
> 
> OH gave me a fright. This baby we were NTNP and were surprised when it happened so soon and we still weren't really decided. OH was hoping for a girl but its a boy. Now he has mentioned casually in conversation that he'd like to try for a girl after this one. I've been telling myself this whole pregnancy that this definitely my last (I'm 35 he's 51) and to treasure this baby because I won't be doing it again and now OH is suggesting another and said well now that we've had to go and buy everything for this one what's one more.. I can't tell if he's serious or not so I need to have a good talk with him at some stage. I was told by two different psychics that I'd have 4 children in my life so maybe.. I guess I'll see how I feel after this one is born. It just blew me away when I had my mind set that this is my last baby ever. He even talked about trying for gender selection to get us a girl. His children from his previous relationship were all boys so he's always wanted a daughter.
> 
> I've craved McChickens a few times this pregnancy. :haha:
> 
> Yes I'm doing disposables. I had considered using cloth, but I exclusively breast feed and I figured disposable diapers are one expense I'm allowed. :haha: we don't have formula cost. And dh doesn't do diapers so it'd be more work for me. I do think that they're super cute tho and have many friends who use them. :thumbup:
> 
> I actually just had a chat with dh about just how many more babies he wanted to have trying for a boy. :haha: this pregnancy has been really hard compared to my last so I'm not sure how many more times I'm willing to risk going through this again. :haha: I am 28 and personally wanted to be done by 30 so we will see. ;)Click to expand...

I wanted to be done by 30 and I'm 35  I had my first at 20, my second at 22 and that was going to be it for me


----------



## darkstar

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to let you know if you're not stalking Betheneys journal that they are inducing her tomorrow due to the preeclampsia. So keep her in your thoughts. <3 she has been updating her journal, if you want to find her journal I went to the first post on page one of this thread and clicked on it in her signature rather then looking for another post. <3

Oh my goodness. Will be thinking of her for sure.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Will be thinking of her, will check her journal out x


----------



## mellywelly

Keeping everything crossed for a safe delivery, must be really scary


----------



## CharlieO

Soniamillie01 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - what a lovely surprise.
> 
> Melly - Rennie's are fine, I checked with my GP and the pharmacist and she made me laugh by saying they'd be closing down if they weren't pregnant safe as it's pregnant women who buy them more than anyone else!
> 
> Span - you're not far from me, I am in Horsham x
> 
> OMG Sonia, you're about 20 mins from me! I'm in Burgess Hill!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that is close! Which hospital are you at? I'm haywards Heath and assume you are too as think it's the closest to BH? I've just finished my last ante natal there today :)Click to expand...

Yeah, same hospital, but my classes dont start until the first week of december, and they're not at the hospital, but my doctors surgery! Weird! Did you like the hospital? From what we've seen from our scan appointments they've been really good. x


----------



## CharlieO

Thinking of Betheny and keeping everything crossed. x x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes they've been really good. The classes were amazing, I think because I am out of area they are done at hospital and earlier but not too sure, could also because I am really early Jan so booked earlier, your end of jan I think for memory?. My class was quite quiet just four mums to be and they were expecting 14! They've been really good and I've certainly felt very well cared for so far, fingers crossed that continues :) only thing that is a pain is parking!


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> Is anyone else getting bugged by people who seem to have a right to know what you will name your baby? We're keeping our name quiet but it's like people don't respect our right to do that. It drives me nuts, one of my best friends is the worst, she always wanted a little boy (and won't be having anymore kids) so she's so excited it's a boy and keeps trying to find out what we're naming him. I'm so glad she doesn't live near me so I can ignore her easier!

Yes! My hisbands family harassed me until I finally caved. The one aunt MADE me tell her bc she wanted to give me a personalized present for baby shower. So, I caved and told her and guess what... Had my shower and NO personalized gift!!! Manipulation!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not sure if this is of interest to anyone but has been in our news today. . .

More new mums are opting to breastfeed but very few stick at it for long enough, latest UK figures reveal.

The 2010 Infant Feeding Survey results from a poll of more than 10,000 women show 81 in every 100 start breastfeeding, up from 76 in 2005.

But after one week less than half of all new mothers are still exclusively breastfeeding.

And only one in every 100 manage the full recommended six months, the NHS Information Centre found.

This rate has remained static for years, despite repeated public health messages about the importance of exclusive breastfeeding for six months for infant health.

Across the UK, 69% of mothers were exclusively breastfeeding at birth. At one week this had fallen to 46% and by six weeks the figure was 23%.

The data reveal three-quarters of mothers want to breastfeed and more than four in five say they are aware of the health benefits.

About a third of mothers were still breastfeeding (although not exclusively) at six months.

Common reasons for stopping breastfeeding were problems with the baby rejecting the breast or not latching on properly, having painful breasts or nipples and feeling that they had 'insufficient milk'.

Women were also less likely to try or persevere with breastfeeding if they themselves had been given formula as a baby and if none of their mum friends were breastfeeding.

Rosie Dodds, of the National Childbirth Trust, said the figures were a step in the right direction.

"There are some positives. Things are moving in the right direction, but in the UK we started from a low base with few women breastfeeding in the 70s.

"Confidence in breastfeeding in the UK is still very low and that is one of the reasons why many women use formula feeding as well as breast milk.

"It is important that mothers do what they feel is right for them and their baby and are given enough support and information to make this choice."

The latest figures also show that fewer women are smoking and drinking alcohol during pregnancy and more are taking recommended supplements - folic acid and vitamin D.

In the UK, 12% of mothers continued to smoke throughout their pregnancy in 2010, down from 17% in 2005.


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> Is anyone else getting bugged by people who seem to have a right to know what you will name your baby? We're keeping our name quiet but it's like people don't respect our right to do that. It drives me nuts, one of my best friends is the worst, she always wanted a little boy (and won't be having anymore kids) so she's so excited it's a boy and keeps trying to find out what we're naming him. I'm so glad she doesn't live near me so I can ignore her easier!

I know I commented once, but I was thinking you know what makes me even more mad. We did announce our name (cause dh can't keep his mouth shut) and I've been harassed nonstop by my inlaws trying to get me to change it. For a while they called with new ideas everyday until dh told his mom that if she couldn't stand the name she didn't have to bother seeing the baby if it was really that big of a deal and that we had chosen our baby's name and that was it. :haha: so when I was telling my sil about the convo she said "just because the baby has a stupid name doesn't mean we don't want to see the baby" :grr: 
I was so mad I couldn't believe she had said that to me! :growlmad: people really are ignorant.


----------



## Little J

i hope everything goes well for Bethenny and Baby! How scary.... hope the little one wont need any extra attention for having to go early:hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yes they've been really good. The classes were amazing, I think because I am out of area they are done at hospital and earlier but not too sure, could also because I am really early Jan so booked earlier, your end of jan I think for memory?. My class was quite quiet just four mums to be and they were expecting 14! They've been really good and I've certainly felt very well cared for so far, fingers crossed that continues :) only thing that is a pain is parking!

Oh man, are you right about the parking!!! Someone else I know only had 4 in their class - makes me wonder why people dont want to go, but I guess maybe if they're not first time mums, they've done it before! I def want to go to mine!


----------



## JCh

Sonia - I'm not in the UK, I'm in Canada but the issue is similar here despite the fact that we also have a year on mat leave. I know SO few who stick to exclusive bfing, it's actually pretty sad - there always seems to be some excuse that they quit and stop so quickly. I'm planning to do whatever I can to ensure I bf exclusively for at least 6 months. 
My gf decided it was too hard to work up her supply and claims she just doesn't produce enough (which u can't in the first little bit - u have to work at it) and another was my cousins wife who got mastitis and now does 1/2 and 1/2 as well. I'm not sure why people are so quick to give up. I plan to use as many resources to accomplish it - I don't think that's unreasonable - I know it will be hard work!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too. What shocked me is the amount who stop within a week! I'm going to give it all I've got to BF till 6 months either via breast or express as we plan to introduce a bottle so others can feed as well.


----------



## snowangel187

My goal was one year with dd. I made it almost 18months. :thumbup: It is very time consuming and can be emotionally draining. I suggest taking some "me time" to keep yourself sane. :haha: I was for a short time considering stopping at 9 months, but then decided I didn't want to have to wean her off a bottle. She had only had a bottle 2-3 times with breast milk. I think dd may have been a little more demanding then some babies only because she refused to eat any type of solids til she was a year old. :shrug: She will eat just about anything now, she eats all types of fruits and vegetables so I'm very thankful for that. She even eats veggies I won't touch with a yard stick. :sick: :rofl: I'm glad she's not picky and make sure any variety of food is available to her. :thumbup:

As for this baby, I plan to exclusively breastfeed for one year again. I'm hoping I'm not too overwhelmed with nursing and caring for a wild 4 year old. :haha: I am very determined to "go without" or "suffer" myself so that baby gets what she needs tho. 

My friend who had to go back to work at three months continued to pump but had to supplement because she didn't produce enough. She works at a hospital so she did every "trick" to increase milk supply with no luck, and then her dr prescribed some pill that she took for a week and it worked and now she doesn't need to supplement. I understand its just not for some people or whatever but if u really want to be successful look into a lactation counseler most offer free classes or help through the hospital. There is only a small amount of women who are not successful due to medical reasons. :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Our hospital gave us some details of classes locally which I'll definitely be going along to. I will have to express due to going back to work but plan to do bottle (expressed breast) and breast from about 4-6 weeks as they said best to introduce from that point if you plan to. Definitely want to give it my best shot. 

Last night as I updated I was trying the self expression to see what happened and for some reassurance that BF was possible following surgery. Well today my boobs are rock hard and leaking all over the place :rofl:


----------



## ARuppe716

Lots of love going out to Betheney... Hope all goes well and mom and baby are safe and healthy.


----------



## DittyByrd

Lauren021406 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting bugged by people who seem to have a right to know what you will name your baby? We're keeping our name quiet but it's like people don't respect our right to do that. It drives me nuts, one of my best friends is the worst, she always wanted a little boy (and won't be having anymore kids) so she's so excited it's a boy and keeps trying to find out what we're naming him. I'm so glad she doesn't live near me so I can ignore her easier!
> 
> I get so annoyed bc thats the first question people ask..do you have a name what is it? Can anything be a surprise!!Click to expand...

We don't even know gender and some people are convinced we know but aren't telling people. How silly. It's like nobody can delay gratification!


----------



## DittyByrd

Funny story: We had a roofer come to our house today for an estimate. He was 30 minutes early and was knocking on the door as I was drying off from a shower! I did the 8mo pregnant lady shuffle to try to get dressed and put shoes on so I could let him in! I answered the door panting! I'll have you know I got dressed completely (with socks AND shoes) in less than 3 minutes. :)


----------



## JCh

Sounds like it won't be long now Betheney. Praying for u and LO :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow Snow! I can't believe she said that to you! I don't understand what is up with people and baby names. With DD, we were originally going to call her by a shortened version of her middle name (Her middle name is Callaway - family name passed down - and we were going to call her Callie ... Her grandfather has the same middle name and we call him Cal) But DH and I decided we wanted to use her first name instead and my MIL refused to use her first name. For the first 3 months of her life, she called her Callie. We were at a family Christmas party and someone asked ME her name and my MIL said her name is Callie and I had had enough. I got angry and said NO IT ISN'T! Everyone just looked at me but I was done with her thinking she could call her that. She never did after that day. :dohh: When I was in the hospital and the nurse was hooking me up to the monitors, she asked if we had a name picked out and I told her what it was and she went from happy to somewhat annoyed and said my daughter named her daughter something similar and I don't like that name so I call my granddaughter what I wanted. :dohh: These people are weird! 

I don't remember exactly what the name was that you picked but I remember you posting it here and I thought it was really pretty. I remember telling DH how cool I thought the name was. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> Funny story: We had a roofer come to our house today for an estimate. He was 30 minutes early and was knocking on the door as I was drying off from a shower! I did the 8mo pregnant lady shuffle to try to get dressed and put shoes on so I could let him in! I answered the door panting! I'll have you know I got dressed completely (with socks AND shoes) in less than 3 minutes. :)

I know just what u mean! It amazes me how quickly I'm out of breath and panting :rofl: I don't remember this with my first pregnancy (this bad) and I worked until the day before I delivered her. :shrug: but then on the other hand I didn't have her so was able to nap when I wanted :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Thinking of u and the little bean Bethenney!


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Funny story: We had a roofer come to our house today for an estimate. He was 30 minutes early and was knocking on the door as I was drying off from a shower! I did the 8mo pregnant lady shuffle to try to get dressed and put shoes on so I could let him in! I answered the door panting! I'll have you know I got dressed completely (with socks AND shoes) in less than 3 minutes. :)


Wow Ditty! I think I would have had to throw on a robe. You are good!


----------



## sassy_mom

Is anyone else prepping for Thanksgiving? This year we are doing Thanksgiving at our house as I am not in the traveling mood. :haha: We will have a full house and I am excited about being with such good company however, I feel the urge to scrub every nook in my house now. :haha: I'm a neat freak anyway but when there is a big gathering, I especially want my house in top order. It doesn't help that DH is sleeping through the majority of the day when I need to be doing all my cleaning which means I have to wait until later in the day when I am not feeling up to cleaning. I think I may go a little crazy tonight. 

Also I am so excited because we will be putting up our tree and decorations on Friday!!! I may have to get DH or my FIL to haul the stuff out of the shed for me. :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh Sassy. I kinda wish I was staying, well, actually... I've been in a strange mood this week because I know I have to go to my in laws for 4 whole days. 8 hour drive. Ugh. 
We didn't know if we wanted to leave wednesday or thursday morning... because of traffic. And when we told MIL she suddenly decided that she was making a Thanksgiving LUNCH not dinner. So we now need to leave wednesday night with insane insane Dallas traffic. I think she is just pissed that hubby has the week after this one off work and we decided not to spend it with them. But only 2 things can happen out of the madness of driving:
1. Hubby will be so pissed at traffic that he will decide to never ever go again on a Thanksgiving. LOL
2. If we leave Thursday morning (really early) we might just make it to lunch without me having to stand there in the kitchen following instructions and cooking by her side all freaking morning. LOL (My feet will be swollen as is anyhow) hahahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

wow yikes! Have a safe trip and hopefully you won't have stand there cooking or ever have make the trip again for thanksgiving. :haha: 

My mom will probably be doing most of the cooking here. She knows I can't be up on my feet too long or they puff up and with a house full of people, I may not have the luxury of propping my feet up if they become balloons. I'm actually thankful not to have to go anywhere this year. As much as my house will make me think it is dirty hahahahaha I would rather be home than anywhere else.


----------



## jellybeans

thought i'd share this with you all :) this is from my midwife appointment today :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx5LBezbLkw&feature=plcp


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sounds a lot like Matthew. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - socks? I've not seen a pair in a few months, let alone my feet. Although I didn't see much of them before being pregnant due to my ( . ) ( . ) :rofl:

Thanks giving is always a holiday I wish we had in the UK, looks like so much fun and a time to share with family and friends. Can't wait to hear how it goes this year for you ladies x


----------



## La Mere

Not sure if this going to work.. Never attatched a photo like this before.... This is me at 32/3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Is anyone else prepping for Thanksgiving? This year we are doing Thanksgiving at our house as I am not in the traveling mood. :haha: We will have a full house and I am excited about being with such good company however, I feel the urge to scrub every nook in my house now. :haha: I'm a neat freak anyway but when there is a big gathering, I especially want my house in top order. It doesn't help that DH is sleeping through the majority of the day when I need to be doing all my cleaning which means I have to wait until later in the day when I am not feeling up to cleaning. I think I may go a little crazy tonight.
> 
> Also I am so excited because we will be putting up our tree and decorations on Friday!!! I may have to get DH or my FIL to haul the stuff out of the shed for me. :happydance:

I am helping my mother in law start cooking on Wednesday night! :) for the past 3 years(since his mom always cooks for every holiday) I help her the night before with prepping and cooking the things that can be cooked the night before etc. Its kind of our bonding moment. We love to cook and bake together so it is nice.

I was never really that close with my own mother (she was always busy working, or when she got re-married kind of put us on the back burner, dont get me wrong, I love my mother dearly and I spend every Friday with her but I dont think she ever taught me to cook anything, in fact, she never even taught me how to do my laundry lol because she is very much like me and likes to do everything herself....then the whole divorce with my dad didnt help. But she is remarried now and very much happy so I support her and wish the best for her... we do our shopping thing and what not on fridays though :) 

But anyway off topic, on Wednsday night we will prep.. and on Thursday I will help her with the odds n ends.. WE do the same thing for Christmas Eve and Christmas day too. His grandmothers come over, his cousins and their children come over too, aunt, brother, g/f.. so its about 15 people over every holiday.. full house! But we enjoy it.. cant complain..

Then Friday (I hate shopping with the crowds, hubby and I put up our tree and decorate the house.) We throw some Christmas music on, some Christmas movies and just enjoy the day together. I look forward to it :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies who haven't had a chance to check betheney's journal, she has been induced and is having strong contractions. I believe she has has a show / some blood so things seem to be moving along for her. Let us all keep her and bump in our thoughts. X

If you want to read her journal go to page one of this thread and click on the link to her journal at the base. X


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Sonia. I've been checking it periodically. Sending tons of love, :hug: and prayers her way.


----------



## DittyByrd

Praying for a healthy bean for Betheney. Baby will certainly be in the NICU for awhile but with her pre-eclampsia this is much safer. 

One of my classemates from middle school's mother died from pre-eclampsia because she refused induction or a section. She had a massive stroke. The paramedics were able to keep her alive long enough to get the baby out but he suffered from oxygen deprivation and is severely handicapped. Both Betheney and baby are safer with induction.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, just peeked on Betheney's journal, a friend of hers just updated: She just had her baby, sex unknown because hubby hasn't made it to hospital yet.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blimey that was quick, glad to know she has had baby. Looking forward to an update x


----------



## mellywelly

Hope baby is doing well, will have to check the journal! God this all seems so real now!

Sonia, how did they tell you to store your expressed milk? Ie in what?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, the manifestation of forever gratefulness! See, I take a very long time to write and send out my "Thank you notes" because I'm not used to writing thank you's down. Back where I come from you say it verbally, at the moment of giving the present or you call them. But do not send out "Thank You Notes." As nice as it is to receive and give them, I really have a hard time finding words to write them down haha. It took me like 3 months for my wedding and I really don't want it to be that bad this time around for baby shower, so I've decided to finish them today. I hope they don't compare them, because they would be extremely redundant hahahaha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Hope baby is doing well, will have to check the journal! God this all seems so real now!
> 
> Sonia, how did they tell you to store your expressed milk? Ie in what?

They gave us these 1ml syringe tubes to collect any colostrum in, they said your midwife or surgery will have stocks of them so just ask. X


----------



## mellywelly

Is this common practise at your hospital then, my midwife hasn't said anything? When do they recommend you start?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh, the manifestation of forever gratefulness! See, I take a very long time to write and send out my "Thank you notes" because I'm not used to writing thank you's down. Back where I come from you say it verbally, at the moment of giving the present or you call them. But do not send out "Thank You Notes." As nice as it is to receive and give them, I really have a hard time finding words to write them down haha. It took me like 3 months for my wedding and I really don't want it to be that bad this time around for baby shower, so I've decided to finish them today. I hope they don't compare them, because they would be extremely redundant hahahaha.

I just started mine today too. Mine were out 3 months after the wedding as well lol. I just wrote down all the addresses on the envelopes.. and did the monetary gift ones (very redundant as well haha) and then I am going to do the rest.. I have 50 of them to do :( Im sure I will get them done over the holiday since i have 6 days off of work!


----------



## ARuppe716

We are doing thanksgiving with my in laws who will probably insist I stay seated the entire day. It's nice but I also like to get around!! But we're seeing some family thy we haven't seen in awhile so I'm sure everyone will want to talk babies and bump. The i will be the crazy prego at the mall on Friday!! But I'll be wearing my new Xmas shirt that says "tis the season to be pregnant" hahah!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't know about you ladies but I am stalking Betheney's journal like a hawk! :haha::haha: 

I have to head out for my appt. in an hour and I really don't want to go. I'm tired and would much rather be sitting here hanging out with DD and crocheting than driving all over crazy town. :haha: Please keep your fingers crossed for me that this visit is smooth sailing. I seriously might throw a fit if I have to wait again as long as I have been the last few times. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Don't know about you ladies but I am stalking Betheney's journal like a hawk! :haha::haha:
> 
> I have to head out for my appt. in an hour and I really don't want to go. I'm tired and would much rather be sitting here hanging out with DD and crocheting than driving all over crazy town. :haha: Please keep your fingers crossed for me that this visit is smooth sailing. I seriously might throw a fit if I have to wait again as long as I have been the last few times. :haha:

Show them the wrath of the pregnancy hormones! Hahaha. Hope it all goes well and doesn't get down to that. Smooth sailing :flower:! Haha.


----------



## BlossomJ

Wow! Been away for a few days, just logged on & read Betheney's journal! Can't believe we have out first jellybean!


----------



## BlossomJ

Just realised there's no way I'm ever going to catch up on what I've missed..... Anything else crazy happen while I've been away?

Hope everyone is doing well. Think I'll have to make an effort to check in more now we're nearing the end, or goodness knows what'll happen while I'm away. It's getting very exciting! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BlossomJ said:


> Just realised there's no way I'm ever going to catch up on what I've missed..... Anything else crazy happen while I've been away?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Think I'll have to make an effort to check in more now we're nearing the end, or goodness knows what'll happen while I'm away. It's getting very exciting! :)

I feel the same most days when i come on here and im on here everyday lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Hope baby is doing well, will have to check the journal! God this all seems so real now!
> 
> Sonia, how did they tell you to store your expressed milk? Ie in what?




mellywelly said:


> Is this common practise at your hospital then, my midwife hasn't said anything? When do they recommend you start?

We were talking about leakage and she was like oh collect it up, from 36 weeks and store in freezer in the syringe with date marked on. Not sure if it's common but she was bang on it when we were talking about the leakage. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I seem to have loads to catch up on everyday and try to get in everyday lol!
I missed like a week and it took me about 4 hours to catch up.

Think the thread will definitely take off as all near the end of this journey x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> I seem to have loads to catch up on everyday and try to get in everyday lol!
> I missed like a week and it took me about 4 hours to catch up.
> 
> Think the thread will definitely take off as all near the end of this journey x

The most exciting weeks are yet to come!!


----------



## span

Congratulations to Betheney and her family. Hope you and your jellybean are doing ok. 

It is a shame that BF rates aren't picking up. My sis gave up pretty quickly with her 1st and barely even bothered with her 2nd. I aimed for 6 months with Meg and we made it to 13 months before a combination of preggo hormones and dropping to one feed a day brought things to a nice conclusion. I just hope things go well again this time around. Meg had a little feed shortly after the birth but was then too sleepy to latch for about 24 hours so the MW's had me hand expressing colostrum into syringes to give to her. I didn't do anything before the birth but would get beads of colostrum if i squeezed. Same this time. I know that people with GD are often encouraged to start expressing in the last few weeks so they have some stored ready for baby as it'd help regulate their blood sugars. X


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I seem to have loads to catch up on everyday and try to get in everyday lol!
> I missed like a week and it took me about 4 hours to catch up.
> 
> Think the thread will definitely take off as all near the end of this journey x
> 
> The most exciting weeks are yet to come!!Click to expand...

It's going to be crazy!... and there could potentially be several people in labour at the same time as each other!

Hope Betheney & baby are doing OK. Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

We spoke ages ago about pairing up with another jan jelly bean who we could update if in labour and cannot get online. Not sure if people wanted to do it or not, what do you ladies think? I know some are planning to update if they can but may be nice knowing you can update one person who will update the thread? Would need to be someone who isn't near the others due date I guess? And in the same country perhaps for txts etc?


----------



## mellywelly

Dh took this tonight as he thought I looked particularly round!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/IMG-20121120-WA0000.jpg

By the way, the black thing that looks like it's sticking out from my leg is the dogs tail!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> We spoke ages ago about pairing up with another jan jelly bean who we could update if in labour and cannot get online. Not sure if people wanted to do it or not, what do you ladies think? I know some are planning to update if they can but may be nice knowing you can update one person who will update the thread? Would need to be someone who isn't near the others due date I guess? And in the same country perhaps for txts etc?

I'm happy to do this


----------



## snowangel187

I buddied up with Leinz, but am hoping to be able to stay active on BnB. ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ill buddy up with someone! but I will have access to everything while im in the hospital! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Melly, wonderful bump!!!!! 

I laughed out very loud by the fact that you had to explain it was the dogs tail hahahahaha


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> We spoke ages ago about pairing up with another jan jelly bean who we could update if in labour and cannot get online. Not sure if people wanted to do it or not, what do you ladies think? I know some are planning to update if they can but may be nice knowing you can update one person who will update the thread? Would need to be someone who isn't near the others due date I guess? And in the same country perhaps for txts etc?

I'd like to do this as I'm not sure I'll have Internet access at the hospital. Any other UK girls in addition to Melly & Sonia want to buddy up? I guess if there's an odd number someone just get's two buddies :)


----------



## La Mere

I'd love to buddy up with someone. DeeDee and I talked about it, but we are due about 2 days apart :haha: I'd love to be able to send a quick text so all you girls could be updated! <3

Melly, lovely bump! :rofl: dog's tail! :rofl:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm happy to update UK ladies by txt so happy to exchange numbers with melly and you blossom if you like?


----------



## ARuppe716

Holy smokes! Deedee I just saw your counter and realized we have 50 days!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Holy smokes! Deedee I just saw your counter and realized we have 50 days!!

Yesh ma'am! xD I did a mini happy dance in front of my kitchens calendar when I marked down the 50! Was gonna post something about it but forgot!! 
We are down to 50!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I will gladly receive txts from anybody that wishes to update while baby arrives :D


----------



## JCh

Great idea, I'm due Jan 10th, anyone wanna partner with me? Probably someone early Jan or late Jan would be best? Emailing or Facebooking seems to be pretty easy to communicate for people in different areas...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yipee to the 50 day count! I got delivered an advent calendar to work today and am using it to count down to leaving work, not Christmas lol!


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha Sonia- love it! After tomorrow I am at the 4 week mark til I'm out. I can't wait to have some time off but also nervous because we have yet to find a perfect replacement and im not sure what I will be returning to! When I took this job I had a lot of cleaning up to do in the position and I'm dreading doing the same when I return in the spring.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Oh, the manifestation of forever gratefulness! See, I take a very long time to write and send out my "Thank you notes" because I'm not used to writing thank you's down. Back where I come from you say it verbally, at the moment of giving the present or you call them. But do not send out "Thank You Notes." As nice as it is to receive and give them, I really have a hard time finding words to write them down haha. It took me like 3 months for my wedding and I really don't want it to be that bad this time around for baby shower, so I've decided to finish them today. I hope they don't compare them, because they would be extremely redundant hahahaha.
> 
> I just started mine today too. Mine were out 3 months after the wedding as well lol. I just wrote down all the addresses on the envelopes.. and did the monetary gift ones (very redundant as well haha) and then I am going to do the rest.. I have 50 of them to do :( Im sure I will get them done over the holiday since i have 6 days off of work!Click to expand...

I did 44 of them! Got them out last Friday about 2 weeks after my shower. Wanted to get them done because I still write Christmas cards, too!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Oh, the manifestation of forever gratefulness! See, I take a very long time to write and send out my "Thank you notes" because I'm not used to writing thank you's down. Back where I come from you say it verbally, at the moment of giving the present or you call them. But do not send out "Thank You Notes." As nice as it is to receive and give them, I really have a hard time finding words to write them down haha. It took me like 3 months for my wedding and I really don't want it to be that bad this time around for baby shower, so I've decided to finish them today. I hope they don't compare them, because they would be extremely redundant hahahaha.
> 
> I just started mine today too. Mine were out 3 months after the wedding as well lol. I just wrote down all the addresses on the envelopes.. and did the monetary gift ones (very redundant as well haha) and then I am going to do the rest.. I have 50 of them to do :( Im sure I will get them done over the holiday since i have 6 days off of work!Click to expand...
> 
> I did 44 of them! Got them out last Friday about 2 weeks after my shower. Wanted to get them done because I still write Christmas cards, too!!!Click to expand...

I finished mine. Just around 20, but man was it hard for me. :haha: I also send Christmas Cards and told hubby that I wanted to send them in the same envelope. He gave the "we don't do that here" kinda look :shrug: and I knew they had to be gone before I decided to send the other ones. Haha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARuppe716 said:


> Haha Sonia- love it! After tomorrow I am at the 4 week mark til I'm out. I can't wait to have some time off but also nervous because we have yet to find a perfect replacement and im not sure what I will be returning to! When I took this job I had a lot of cleaning up to do in the position and I'm dreading doing the same when I return in the spring.

I know that feeling, I'm stuck between my boss wanting one person and me wanting another


----------



## Soniamillie01

If anyone wants to update via facebook that's good for me.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> If anyone wants to update via facebook that's good for me. I'm Sonia Allen

There is a trillion Sonia Allens (non as wonderful as you, of course. hehe) There is even a Sonia Princess Allen haha, but I can't find you :growlmad:


----------



## Lauren021406

Wasnt on all day lots of catching up to do!
Hope betheny and jellybean are doing well....I am officially on maternity leave!!


----------



## Lilahbear

I am happy to buddy up with another UK Jellybean. I have no idea whether I will have access to the internet or not in the hospital.


----------



## DittyByrd

I will have internet access and cell phone access so I will update you all as it happens the best I can. However, I am planning natural birth so once I hit active labor I may be out until baby arrives!

We've FINALLY got our boy list narrowed down to a dozen or so names. LOL.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah someone stole the princess from me!


----------



## La Mere

Did any of you girls notice if those pics I posted earlier today, actually posted? I can't see them lol so I was just wondering if it was just me or if the didn't post?


----------



## La Mere

If any one wants to find me on facebook, look for Sarah Wilson (jackson) my profile pic is of my dd. I'm not on very often.. But do check it semi regularly.


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia and blossom, happy to do a 3 way buddy, although as me and Sonia could be in labour at the same time! Will message you both my mob no.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Didn't see any pics la mere x


----------



## BlossomJ

So that's 4 UK ladies wanting to buddy up so far. You three are pretty close together, though it doesn't necessarily mean much I guess. Will PM you all my number :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i am also on facebook Nicole Lewis (maiden name is Nicole Benson) from Plains/Wilkes-Barre Pennsylvania, Picture is of Hubby and I <3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Did any of you girls notice if those pics I posted earlier today, actually posted? I can't see them lol so I was just wondering if it was just me or if the didn't post?

No hun! I was gonna tell you but forgot. They never showed!


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, girls... Guess that's what I get for trying to post them from the phone and not the laptop. :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Facebook I'm carmella Mann


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Sonia and blossom, happy to do a 3 way buddy, although as me and Sonia could be in labour at the same time! Will message you both my mob no.

Hehe! that would be exciting! In which case you might just be sending each other expletive texts about the pain :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

cant find ya la mere, can u post the link to here?


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> So that's 4 UK ladies wanting to buddy up so far. You three are pretty close together, though it doesn't necessarily mean much I guess. Will PM you all my number :)

Looks like you aregoing to be busy blossom! Will send my no. To lilah too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm hard to find on Facebook. LOL But I'm adding when I find you. I don't usually write that much around there, but I see it all the time hahaha. I'm a little facebook shy because of all the family that's around hahaahahha. Mine or hubbies!


----------



## La Mere

Here's the link to my facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rayvensmama

And here are the pics I tried posting earlier. My bump 32+3 Sorry they are all sideway.. how annoying lol


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - You look so tiny & your bump looks so big! :)


----------



## jrowenj

im on facebook too! Jaime Perro


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm on Facebook as well... Amanda Ruppel


----------



## Lillian33

Woohoo to being on maternity leave Lauren, how exciting!!!

Sonia, thanks for reminding me of the buddy thing, I'm pairing with Darkstar - think we're the only two in NZ - you have just reminded me I need to send her my mobile number! P.S. I have a wonderful friend in the UK called Sonia Allen as well, now I have two :flower:

Hope your appointment goes well Sassy!

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Just been watching science club. Can you believe it's not that long since the best method of testing for pregnancy was to inject a frog with the woman's urine & see if the frog laid eggs within a certain number of hours (in which case the test was positive). Crazy but true!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Just been watching science club. Can you believe it's not that long since the best method of testing for pregnancy was to inject a frog with the woman's urine & see if the frog laid eggs within a certain number of hours (in which case the test was positive). Crazy but true!!

Hubby: "So, what did the frogs say?"


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo are people from the uk buddying up?

I had my midwife appointment today and baby is breech but still has time to move. When I was 24wks my tummy measured 24cm, when I was 28wks my tummy measured 28cm and I'm now 33wks but my tummy measured 31cm. Does that mean my tummy hasn't grown enough?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lol. How odd is that? I have an amazing friend in New Zealand so now have two people to visit at some point x


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Blossom, you learn something new everyday! That's interesting but also disturbing :haha:

Here's my fb link, tried searching for some of u ladies and came up empty. https://m.facebook.com/aclaytonthomas?refid=46

If any of u are on bbm or whatsapp I can easily update u that way, altho I'll be putting DH on official update duty unless something goes wrong and I end up in the hospital.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Poppy, we are. There's me, Mellywelly, BlossomJ and Lilahbear, feel free to join. We've just exchanged mobile numbers at the moment and Facebook names generally with the group so we can update if cannot get online during labour etc.


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Just been watching science club. Can you believe it's not that long since the best method of testing for pregnancy was to inject a frog with the woman's urine & see if the frog laid eggs within a certain number of hours (in which case the test was positive). Crazy but true!!
> 
> Hubby: "So, what did the frogs say?"Click to expand...

:haha: Poor little frogs :(

They actually had labs full of them which were re-used over and over. They were little pin cushions! :(


----------



## AJThomas

Poppy my measurements are exactly the same, I started worrying a bit that I'm starving baby or something but my midwife didn't seem worried so I haven't stressed too much about it. I'll definitely ask next time if he's still behind.


----------



## Soniamillie01

jrowenj said:


> im on facebook too! Jaime Perro

Can't find you hun. What's your profile pic?


----------



## BlossomJ

Poppy84 said:


> Oooo are people from the uk buddying up?
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today and baby is breech but still has time to move. When I was 24wks my tummy measured 24cm, when I was 28wks my tummy measured 28cm and I'm now 33wks but my tummy measured 31cm. Does that mean my tummy hasn't grown enough?

Do you have a growth chart in your handheld notes? That should show you where you are in relation to what's expected. I wouldn't worry too much about one measurement though, unless the MW is concerned. With DS the measurement was smaller at 34 weeks than 30wks, but obviously had hadn't shrunk :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> im on facebook too! Jaime Perro
> 
> Can't find you hun. What's your profile pic?Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/jaime.perro


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Am I a good stalker or what? Hahahaha. I've found you all, I think. Let me know if there is somebody I haven't added.


----------



## duckytwins

Oooops! I think I unsubscribed somehow! :blush:


----------



## Poppy84

BlossomJ said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo are people from the uk buddying up?
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today and baby is breech but still has time to move. When I was 24wks my tummy measured 24cm, when I was 28wks my tummy measured 28cm and I'm now 33wks but my tummy measured 31cm. Does that mean my tummy hasn't grown enough?
> 
> Do you have a growth chart in your handheld notes? That should show you where you are in relation to what's expected. I wouldn't worry too much about one measurement though, unless the MW is concerned. With DS the measurement was smaller at 34 weeks than 30wks, but obviously had hadn't shrunk :haha:Click to expand...

I can't see a chart in my notes. Ill see if I can google a chart instead


----------



## BlossomJ

Poppy84 said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo are people from the uk buddying up?
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today and baby is breech but still has time to move. When I was 24wks my tummy measured 24cm, when I was 28wks my tummy measured 28cm and I'm now 33wks but my tummy measured 31cm. Does that mean my tummy hasn't grown enough?
> 
> Do you have a growth chart in your handheld notes? That should show you where you are in relation to what's expected. I wouldn't worry too much about one measurement though, unless the MW is concerned. With DS the measurement was smaller at 34 weeks than 30wks, but obviously had hadn't shrunk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see a chart in my notes. Ill see if I can google a chart insteadClick to expand...

It's based on your pre pregnancy height & weight. I'm not sure what formula the NHS uses to get an individual's projected measurements though. Maybe where you are the midwives just keep your chart on your main medical record & don't give you a copy.


----------



## Poppy84

BlossomJ said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo are people from the uk buddying up?
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today and baby is breech but still has time to move. When I was 24wks my tummy measured 24cm, when I was 28wks my tummy measured 28cm and I'm now 33wks but my tummy measured 31cm. Does that mean my tummy hasn't grown enough?
> 
> Do you have a growth chart in your handheld notes? That should show you where you are in relation to what's expected. I wouldn't worry too much about one measurement though, unless the MW is concerned. With DS the measurement was smaller at 34 weeks than 30wks, but obviously had hadn't shrunk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see a chart in my notes. Ill see if I can google a chart insteadClick to expand...
> 
> It's based on your pre pregnancy height & weight. I'm not sure what formula the NHS uses to get an individual's projected measurements though. Maybe where you are the midwives just keep your chart on your main medical record & don't give you a copy.Click to expand...

I've just googled and its only if its 2cm more/less that it can mean slow/excessive growth and even then it could depend on things like someone different doing the measuring or baby being in a different position


----------



## Lillian33

DeedeeBeester said:


> Am I a good stalker or what? Hahahaha. I've found you all, I think. Let me know if there is somebody I haven't added.

Oooh excellent thanks Deedee, I will find you then I can find everyone else in your friends list!!


----------



## Poppy84

duckytwins said:


> Oooops! I think I unsubscribed somehow! :blush:

I always do that and then wonder why no one had written in the thread for a while haha


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! You ladies were busy while I was away. It was just a few hours! :haha: 

I think I got everyone added on facebook

Except Deedee, I can't find you. Apparently my stalking skills are terrible. hahahahaha! 

Doctor visit ... I got there and they told me I had the wrong day. Apparently she wrote the wrong day on the card .... I got home and checked my card and she had written the 6 like a 0 so I thought it was the 20th instead of the 26th. Oh well! At least the weather was nice so I got some fresh air. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

SUPER excited that there's only 44 days to go (6w 2d!!) But at the same time soooo freaked out that my house won't be ready in time and I'll have all the cleanup and setting up to do with a newborn in tow. 

Also that throws off my home birth plans, my mother is totally against it so I doubt I can do it at my parent's house, which is where I'm staying. If it comes to it, I can use my Dad's office which is just a stone's throw from their house, I'll have as much privacy as I need, a bed, a tub, whatever I'll need is accessible so that's one option. Hoping my house will be done tho and I won't have to consider that.


----------



## sassy_mom

haha Deedee I found you! lol!


----------



## darkstar

My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/melissajones77 if anyone wants to add


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - Oops! Sounds like something I would do :blush:

AJ - Hope your house is ready. I imagine it won't quite be the same giving birth in your dad's office, but at least you have options :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Damn work blocking facebook ha ha! Will have to find everyone tonight :)


----------



## snowangel187

Ugh. I'm burning like crazy today. Heartburn is terrible and my stomach is on fire. I must be going through a growth spurt it hurts to move, it hurts to sit still. My belly is stretching like crazy today. :(


----------



## La Mere

Now I actually have a reason to get on FB more often :haha:

On a side note: I got my secret santa all ready to send out! :happydance:

And on a slightly down note: I have been feeling shitty ALL day! Hubby has been feeling the same way, sick to the stomach, no appetite... Ever since breakfast. And my poor little Rayven threw up 3-4 times and got it all over her clothes. We think it was the potatoes we fried for breakfast this morning... And on top of that I have been helping some, nothing to stressful, just slinging some shovel fulls of dirt for mixing concrete for the house.. But now I am having crazy, somewhat painful, mostly uncomfortable BH.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> haha Deedee I found you! lol!

Just saw! LOL Added you missy!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Now I actually have a reason to get on FB more often :haha:
> 
> On a side note: I got my secret santa all ready to send out! :happydance:
> 
> And on a slightly down note: I have been feeling shitty ALL day! Hubby has been feeling the same way, sick to the stomach, no appetite... Ever since breakfast. And my poor little Rayven threw up 3-4 times and got it all over her clothes. We think it was the potatoes we fried for breakfast this morning... And on top of that I have been helping some, nothing to stressful, just slinging some shovel fulls of dirt for mixing concrete for the house.. But now I am having crazy, somewhat painful, mostly uncomfortable BH.

Sorry y'all feel sick. Feel better soon!!


----------



## Lillian33

La Mere said:


> Now I actually have a reason to get on FB more often :haha:
> 
> On a side note: I got my secret santa all ready to send out! :happydance:
> 
> And on a slightly down note: I have been feeling shitty ALL day! Hubby has been feeling the same way, sick to the stomach, no appetite... Ever since breakfast. And my poor little Rayven threw up 3-4 times and got it all over her clothes. We think it was the potatoes we fried for breakfast this morning... And on top of that I have been helping some, nothing to stressful, just slinging some shovel fulls of dirt for mixing concrete for the house.. But now I am having crazy, somewhat painful, mostly uncomfortable BH.

Oh gosh im sorry LaMere, I really hope you guys feel better after a good nights sleep :hugs: xx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> Ugh. I'm burning like crazy today. Heartburn is terrible and my stomach is on fire. I must be going through a growth spurt it hurts to move, it hurts to sit still. My belly is stretching like crazy today. :(

I think I am too. Baby went quieter for a day, then last night I was even sick from heartburn, ran to bathroom. He moved during the night too, and now has had a normal moving day. I can't get bigger, how?!?!?!?! LOL


----------



## sassy_mom

Snow and La Mere so sorry you are both feeling ick! 

Try and relax and hopefully you'll both feel better soon! 

Snow ... as for the heartburn I am soooo with you on that one. UGH! AWFUL! Random times it is like the deepest darkest acidest (yes I just made that word up) parts of hell are boiling up through my throat. I usually have to go eat something. :haha: 

La Mere I know it is no fun having a sick little one especially when you are feeling bad yourself. :hugs: Feel better soon!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I think I'm going to go kick up my feet and rest for a little bit. You girls don't go crazy and make me miss too much while I'm gone! :haha:


----------



## La Mere

Thanks girls. Rayven took a nice long nap and she seems to be feeling much better.. She's watching Shrek right now :haha: I just wish with as much as I feel like throwing up, I would just get it over woth already. How sad is that? :haha: And my poor little jellybean, I know he/she is doing okay though, been moving around like crazy today! Pushing out my belly and everything :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

I only have heartburn when pregnant. So my status read as "5 weeks or less until my heartburn is gone." :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Same here, Snow.. Also only have problems with siatica (sp?) when pregnant. :shrug: Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## darkstar

Thanks for the Facebook adds 

My heartburn has increased ten fold over the last week, its almost constant now.

OH just came home for lunch and gave me a hug goodbye and got booted in his belly haha. I said well you squashed him.


----------



## BlossomJ

Snow - Hopefully the baby will move down a bit soon & it will improve :hugs:

La Mere - It really isn't nice when the whole family is ill at the same time :( Hope you're all better tomorrow :hugs:

Pretty much everyone I know where I live has just had (or has) norovirus, so I'm hoping we stay clear. Don't think I can handle the three of us being struck down with a sickness bug right now!


----------



## duckytwins

I can't remember if I asked to have my date changed on the first post or not. Boop will be here no later than Dec 31. 

I spent the last hour of my birthday in the hospital on Sunday night (and a few more hours too). :( I was having Braxton Hicks and baby is laying transverse so high and it felt like s/he was pushing up on my lungs. I was having trouble breathing. We think s/he was trying to turn, but is running out of room, so was just moving further up! My blood pressure spiked and since I was having trouble breathing, DH called 911 and they brought me to L&D.


----------



## els1022

Wow ladies, I'm off here for two hours and there's 6 pages to read!!

My facebook is www.facebook.com/erin.swanson.393

That must have been scary, ducky!! Feeling better?

On a good note, we closed on our first home earlier!!!:happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Going out for dinner and finish up Christmas shopping since we aren't going back to in laws after thanksgiving. Like Sassy said, don't go crazy and do too much without us lol hahaha


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, La Mere no matter what u say slinging dirt is a lot of work!! My mom and DH would have a fit if I so much as looked at a shovel right now. I tried helping my mom to sort thru some dishes and got properly told off for standing on a chair to get to the top shelf.


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> I can't remember if I asked to have my date changed on the first post or not. Boop will be here no later than Dec 31.
> 
> I spent the last hour of my birthday in the hospital on Sunday night (and a few more hours too). :( I was having Braxton Hicks and baby is laying transverse so high and it felt like s/he was pushing up on my lungs. I was having trouble breathing. We think s/he was trying to turn, but is running out of room, so was just moving further up! My blood pressure spiked and since I was having trouble breathing, DH called 911 and they brought me to L&D.

That must have been scary! I hope all is ok now?


----------



## Lillian33

duckytwins said:


> I can't remember if I asked to have my date changed on the first post or not. Boop will be here no later than Dec 31.
> 
> I spent the last hour of my birthday in the hospital on Sunday night (and a few more hours too). :( I was having Braxton Hicks and baby is laying transverse so high and it felt like s/he was pushing up on my lungs. I was having trouble breathing. We think s/he was trying to turn, but is running out of room, so was just moving further up! My blood pressure spiked and since I was having trouble breathing, DH called 911 and they brought me to L&D.

Oh Ducky, not a nice way to spend your birthday at all :( I hope you're doign better now and that you got to at least enjoy half of your birthday :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im addicted to facebook bc i work from home during the day lol... Sorry if im somewhat annoying!!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wth is up with my ticker? I magically jumped two weeks?! Whattttttt!?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nevermind its fixed lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Sorry ladies-I forgot to mention that I have two facebook pages (illegally...shhh....) One is my regular and the other is for keeping in touch with my dance students. They all wanted to facebook friend me but I didn't want them crossing that weird line so I just made a second page. It was perfect when I was teaching because I could send them notes and videos on choreography! Anyways, it looks like everyone tried to friend me on my dance page...so I sent out requests from my regular page :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> Wow ladies, I'm off here for two hours and there's 6 pages to read!!
> 
> My facebook is www.facebook.com/erin.swanson.393
> 
> That must have been scary, ducky!! Feeling better?
> 
> On a good note, we closed on our first home earlier!!!:happydance:

Wooohoo on closing on your home, thats awesome!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i am stalking all u ladies now :) love looking at everyones pictures !!


----------



## sassy_mom

Don't worry Nikki. I'm a facebook junky too! I leave mine up a lot because I will chat with my mom throughout the day so I always seem to be online. :haha:

I got absolutely nothing done except cooking dinner. UGH! I wish I had a magic wand to clean this house when I needed it!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It cracks me up when hubby speaks to Matthew, sometimes he reminds me of Dory from finding Nemo speaking Whale hahahaha.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm better now, thanks. Baby is still REALLY high, so I get short of breath a lot still. I hope s/he can find the room to turn and drop. I actually had a wonderful birthday until I couldn't breathe. 

I started packing my hospital bag today. Have some laundry to do to finish up. I got all the baby's laundry done too! Wow, it's getting so close! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## darkstar

Hospital bag.. thanks for the reminder. I have a list of what I want and I've bought most of the things I need but still to pack... I keep putting it off.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney updated her journal, if y'all wanna check. :)


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> Betheney updated her journal, if y'all wanna check. :)

Awww there are photos now... I have to admit I welled up with tears in my eyes seeing our first group baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting... Our first group baby! :) If anyone wants to add me on FB. Feel free to do so...

My Facebook (Link to my FB)


----------



## darkstar

I was joking around with my 12 yo son about him having to change poopy nappies for his little brother and he said "I'll do it Mum.. my sister did it for me". Awww bless.. I almost cried. His big sister used to insist on changing him all the time and I've told him that a long time ago and he remembered. It was so sweet


----------



## Leinzlove

That is sweet, that your son wouldn't mind helping out. I was the oldest of 10 kids and I changed alot of nappies in my day! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Oh bless Darkstar, that is so sweet of your son!

Ladies, some of you are super hard to find on Facebook - Deedee!!!!

I think I have all of you now - except Aruppe I may have added your just for your dancers page?! I'm Ingrid Ryan incase you're wondering who the heck is this!!

Had a hospital tour tonight, all looks ok to me, things are getting real....!!!!

:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Lillian- you're good! I just accepted your friend request!!


----------



## ARuppe716

33 weeks today... Woohoo! Which I think also means a fruit change! Is there only one left after this?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy 33 weeks :)

34 for me today. Have hospital again today, anyone else starting to feel like they life there? Lol. Dietician and anestiatist (sp)


----------



## CharlieO

I'm in the uk and a bit later than the rest of you if you want to add to the UK round robin!

My FB is 

https://www.facebook.com/charlie.osman.1


----------



## Lauren021406

34 weeks today cant believe how fast time is flying by!!


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> I was joking around with my 12 yo son about him having to change poopy nappies for his little brother and he said "I'll do it Mum.. my sister did it for me". Awww bless.. I almost cried. His big sister used to insist on changing him all the time and I've told him that a long time ago and he remembered. It was so sweet

I tell dd she has to change poopie diapers and she freaks out saying no way I'm only changing pee diapers. :haha: then again she's only 4. ;)


----------



## span

I don't use FB a huge amount but last time I updated on BnB quite quickly. :flower:

33 weeks today and 49 days to go! Baby has been having a good wriggle, as always. Got my next appointment in a weeks time, which is also my last day at work. Just got the rest of today, tomorrow, then Tuesday and Wednesday next week left. :happydance:

My bump is growing rapidly now. I reckon I'm in for a big baby. :wacko:

https://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/baf5f74a33aa11e28ed122000a9f1311_6.jpg
https://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/e18f7d1833aa11e28b0122000a1f8e95_6.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Was going to wait until Friday to do my nst because technically I'm suppose to do it on thanksgiving, but I woke up to contractions. And going on 3 hours with them and they're quite painful so I think I'm going to try to find somebody to take dd so I can go in today.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

snowangel187 said:


> Was going to wait until Friday to do my nst because technically I'm suppose to do it on thanksgiving, but I woke up to contractions. And going on 3 hours with them and they're quite painful so I think I'm going to try to find somebody to take dd so I can go in today.

Good idea! Rather be safe than sorry hun.


----------



## Snow Owl

Really need to keep up with this group more! *waves* Hi ladies :)

Great to see the first baby born :) Does anyone have a link to Bethany's page as we always love baby pics!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its on page 1 of this thread snow :)


----------



## JCh

Sorry I missed all the chat about using facebook...

I'm on occasionally almost every day... Add me if you'd like.....

https://www.facebook.com/jennchrystal


----------



## JCh

I've made a group on facebook that we could all update to and we will know who is in labor from that?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/224136534386566/


----------



## span

I've just asked to join - Hannah Bazley. :flower:


----------



## sassy_mom

Good Morning ladies! Jch love that you made a group for us on facebook!!! :) 

Snow - hope those contractions settle down! Let us know how you are. 

So excited to see Betheney's pictures!!! What a little cutie! 

Will be spending the day cleaning as tomorrow I will have a house full! But sitting here is not getting my work done. hahaha! Last night I had such crap sleep I honestly don't even know how I rolled out of bed this morning. I would sleep for a little bit and wake right back up. UGH! Hopefully I can sleep better tonight. Especially since DH is off until Monday night!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

Are any of you US ladies going shopping on Friday?

BabysRUs is offering all Tommy Tippee products Buy One Get One Free. They have lots of other deals as well! I think I am going to go and get a few things and see what else is on sale. :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Love the fb group!! I will be out shopping on Friday but nothing crazy like Walmart at 3am. We usually go out with my dh's family and just enjoy the season and get some Xmas shopping done.

Besides, i don't want to do too much shopping since we has our shower in Sunday!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the facebook group JCH, brilliant idea!

I had two appointments today, the first with the dietician for a weight / food check up and pleased to say I seem to be losing weight, am 4lg lighter than when I conceived, which is about 9lb. They seemed ok with it.

Then has anesthetist appointment where he explained all of the different options i.e. epidural and spinal etc plus if need to have a general. He said my notes said possible c section based on babies estimated weight which he thought we would talk about at my 36 week appointment with the consultant.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh how I hate the monitor or bnb function that deleted my signature! Grrr! LOL

I still know i'm 33 weeks today, and only 7 to go!!!! Haha.


Ok, signature problem solved :blush:


----------



## brieri1

I can't believe I missed the first baby birth of our group! Congratulations Betheney! I popped over to your journal and he is beautiful! I hope all is well. According to my pregnancy books, as far along as you were, chances are he will be a totally normal baby without any type of delays or anything, so even though he doesn't weigh a lot, his brain is well prepared.

I had a midwife appointment yesterday, and it was pretty nerve racking. I've decided to not let my epilepsy get in the way of me having the birth I want, so I simply omitted it from my application and prenatal care files for the midwives. For those of you I haven't told, I have absentee seizures, which means I simply blank out for short periods of time. They aren't violent, they rarely happen, I don't stop breathing, and they pose no risk to me or my child. But they still qualify as epilepsy which disqualifies me from giving birth outside of the hospital. So anyway, I thought I had gotten rid of any trace of epilepsy in my records, and apparently, I missed a page. They asked me about it and me and my husband were so caught off balance. I hate lying, but I admit, I did. And now I feel awful about it even though I still think its for the best...


----------



## Lilahbear

Is anyone struggling with work? I am finding it very hard at the moment cause I am so tired and so big. I don't have a particularly physical job (well there is a bit or running about sometimes), but I am not sure how I will make another month. Think me and DH are going to sit down and do some finances to see if I can finish a bit earlier, that is if work will let me, but I feel terrible about not saving that time to spend with the baby instead.


----------



## Kaiecee

Facebook/Kimberley.caine.35
Add me if u want I post more pics there than here :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lilahbear said:


> Is anyone struggling with work? I am finding it very hard at the moment cause I am so tired and so big. I don't have a particularly physical job (well there is a bit or running about sometimes), but I am not sure how I will make another month. Think me and DH are going to sit down and do some finances to see if I can finish a bit earlier, that is if work will let me, but I feel terrible about not saving that time to spend with the baby instead.

I'm not working at the moment, but if I were I would def have issues already. Doing house work is hard as is with my humongous tummy. LOL


----------



## Little J

Lilahbear said:


> Is anyone struggling with work? I am finding it very hard at the moment cause I am so tired and so big. I don't have a particularly physical job (well there is a bit or running about sometimes), but I am not sure how I will make another month. Think me and DH are going to sit down and do some finances to see if I can finish a bit earlier, that is if work will let me, but I feel terrible about not saving that time to spend with the baby instead.

I feel the same.... we are SUPER busy at work and it stresses me out and i feel like i cant keep up like i usually could because im so big, uncomfortable.. need to take more breaks than normal bc my feet hurt etc. 

I want to be able to use ALL of my maternity leave with the baby, but i feel like im going to want to leave a week before my due date because if im having fatiuge already, i dunno how ill make it 9 more weeks!


----------



## claireb86

I don't post much, but I read the thread everyday. I've requested to join the Facebook group, my name is Claire Gibson.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sorry if i'm being a pain in the ass with my username, but I don't want it on facebook for many reasons, one of them being my psyco crazy stalkerish "friend".


----------



## jellybeans

i'm on fb too :flower: add me if you want 

https://www.facebook.com/xBubbles.Clarkex?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## AJThomas

Some usernames are pretty obvious anyway Deedee, like mine. For me yours is obvious too, i knew immediately it was you. I think the group should be secret tho so other ppl can't find it, see who's in it or any of the posts.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jellybeans said:


> i'm on fb too :flower: add me if you want
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/xBubbles.Clarkex?ref=tn_tnmn

It doesn't let me add you. I guess you must only have it for friends of friends?


----------



## mellywelly

Have you uk people seen the news about the jack Russell and the week old baby? Very sad


----------



## BlossomJ

For those of you struggling with work, do you have any paid holiday entitlement that you could use up? When pregnant with DS & struggling, I used it by booking a couple of days off each week for the last few weeks so that I was only doing 3 days instead of 5, but I didn't have to start mat leave or go sick. My employer was fine with this as I'd gradually been finishing & offloading my cases anyway, so the step down in hours worked well.


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Have you uk people seen the news about the jack Russell and the week old baby? Very sad

No Melly, haven't seen it. Though it sounds like maybe I shouldn't look? :(


----------



## Lauren021406

Lilahbear said:


> Is anyone struggling with work? I am finding it very hard at the moment cause I am so tired and so big. I don't have a particularly physical job (well there is a bit or running about sometimes), but I am not sure how I will make another month. Think me and DH are going to sit down and do some finances to see if I can finish a bit earlier, that is if work will let me, but I feel terrible about not saving that time to spend with the baby instead.

I was feeling like that and dr took me out


----------



## JCh

AJThomas said:


> Some usernames are pretty obvious anyway Deedee, like mine. For me yours is obvious too, i knew immediately it was you. I think the group should be secret tho so other ppl can't find it, see who's in it or any of the posts.

Previously it was set so people could see that we had a group and the members but no posts. I've now set it to secret, so nothing will show to others. Hope that helps :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Some usernames are pretty obvious anyway Deedee, like mine. For me yours is obvious too, i knew immediately it was you. I think the group should be secret tho so other ppl can't find it, see who's in it or any of the posts.
> 
> Previously it was set so people could see that we had a group and the members but no posts. I've now set it to secret, so nothing will show to others. Hope that helps :)Click to expand...

Haha, thanks! :blush:


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> Sorry if i'm being a pain in the ass with my username, but I don't want it on facebook for many reasons, one of them being my psyco crazy stalkerish "friend".

Totally get you on this one!Still debating whether to join you all on FB as I have a couple of psycho crazy stalkerish extended family members who I'd need to make sure didn't see anything :haha:

So don't be offended if I don't come over to FB everyone :blush:


----------



## BlossomJ

JCh said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Some usernames are pretty obvious anyway Deedee, like mine. For me yours is obvious too, i knew immediately it was you. I think the group should be secret tho so other ppl can't find it, see who's in it or any of the posts.
> 
> Previously it was set so people could see that we had a group and the members but no posts. I've now set it to secret, so nothing will show to others. Hope that helps :)Click to expand...

Oh, so maybe I could join then? Will check it out! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

At the moment my last day is set as 21 December, but with Christmas and annual leave my maternity leave wasn't due to officially start until 3 January. Now I am considering leaving on the 6 December with my maternity leave starting on the 13th. The thing that makes me feel bad is that baby might not arrive for another 5 weeks after that and then I will have lost 3 extra weeks with baby. Need to think long and hard.

Melly - just read that article about the baby and the dog. Really sad. :-(


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Have you uk people seen the news about the jack Russell and the week old baby? Very sad
> 
> No Melly, haven't seen it. Though it sounds like maybe I shouldn't look? :(Click to expand...

Probably best not to, its what you are probably thinking.


----------



## Poppy84

I finish work next fri. I was worried that it wOuld be too early but now I'm so glad I'm going. I'm not sleeping well and teaching on a few hours sleep is hard work!

I can't find the Facebook group :-(


----------



## mellywelly

I finish next Friday too. It's very stressful for everyone at the minute as we have lost most of our funding and don't honestly know if we will still be there after April. Stupid thing is work wise we are busier than ever! Feel a bit crappy about leaving really as it couldn't be happening at a worse time.


----------



## mellywelly

I've not seen ginger post for a few days, hope she's holding up ok..


----------



## jrowenj

Gonna be super busy the next few days. Wishing you all an early happy thanksgiving!! Talk to you all soon!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Have you uk people seen the news about the jack Russell and the week old baby? Very sad
> 
> No Melly, haven't seen it. Though it sounds like maybe I shouldn't look? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Probably best not to, its what you are probably thinking.Click to expand...

I've just seen. Heart wrenchingly sad :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> I finish work next fri. I was worried that it wOuld be too early but now I'm so glad I'm going. I'm not sleeping well and teaching on a few hours sleep is hard work!
> 
> I can't find the Facebook group :-(

I'm not sure if it will work now, but can you try the link?

[edited by moderator]. 

Forum Rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal* pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I finish work next fri. I was worried that it wOuld be too early but now I'm so glad I'm going. I'm not sleeping well and teaching on a few hours sleep is hard work!
> 
> I can't find the Facebook group :-(
> 
> I'm not sure if it will work now, but can you try the link?
> 
> [edited by moderator]Click to expand...

It says I don't have permission


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I finish work next fri. I was worried that it wOuld be too early but now I'm so glad I'm going. I'm not sleeping well and teaching on a few hours sleep is hard work!
> 
> I can't find the Facebook group :-(
> 
> I'm not sure if it will work now, but can you try the link?
> 
> [edited by moderator]Click to expand...
> 
> It says I don't have permissionClick to expand...

Maybe if I add you to facebook and then add you to the group? :shrug:


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I finish work next fri. I was worried that it wOuld be too early but now I'm so glad I'm going. I'm not sleeping well and teaching on a few hours sleep is hard work!
> 
> I can't find the Facebook group :-(
> 
> I'm not sure if it will work now, but can you try the link?
> 
> [edited by moderator]Click to expand...
> 
> It says I don't have permissionClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe if I add you to facebook and then add you to the group? :shrug:Click to expand...

Ok thanku
I'm vikki Scarborough


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I finish next Friday too. It's very stressful for everyone at the minute as we have lost most of our funding and don't honestly know if we will still be there after April. Stupid thing is work wise we are busier than ever! Feel a bit crappy about leaving really as it couldn't be happening at a worse time.

You'll have other things to think about soon Melly. I know it's not nice leaving people in that position, but there's nothing you can do & I'm sure the news of your baby when they return to work in January will cheer the mood a little :hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

DeedeeBeester said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> i'm on fb too :flower: add me if you want
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/xBubbles.Clarkex?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> It doesn't let me add you. I guess you must only have it for friends of friends?Click to expand...

duh i'm so blonde lol it should work now!


----------



## La Mere

I probably won't be on much later or tomorrow.. Gonna be busy cooking.. But I just wanted to wish all the US ladies a Happy Thanksgiving!! I will probably be back on sometime on Friday or Saturday. Love you ladies, hope you have a great holiday... And to the UK ladies, I hope you have a great weekend as I'm not sure when I'll be back on.


----------



## sassy_mom

I hope Ginger is holding up ok as well. What a hard thing to have to go through right now .... Ginger if you read this ... Hang in there!!! You are being of thought of and I hope for you and the kiddos that you are doing alright. :hugs: Remember we are here if you need to vent or anything else! Lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't work either but I am with Deedee, just getting house work done is so difficult now. And don't even get me started on bathing DD!!! I told DH the other day, SERIOUSLY I almost can't do this anymore. I couldn't even imagine still being at a job and then having to come home to take care of everything else. You ladies are real troopers. 

I'm working on getting the house ready for tomorrow but my body is fighting me today. I did manage to do laundry and clean out the fridge. :haha: Now if I can just get DH up and awake, I can vacuum! hahaha!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yes! Happy Thanksgiving. Sure doesn't seem like it, but i'm running back and forth with the laptop, getting everything ready in the apartment to leave it for 5 days! Just finished laundry and began with kitchen. I'm dreading coming back 'til tuesday and catch up with thread haha.


----------



## DittyByrd

I am thankful that we've all carried our babies to this point, that we've had our share of scares but everyone is okay, and for baby Remi who looks terrific despite begin premature! 

Thanksgiving is a great holiday to remember what blessings you have. I can't believe my biggest blessings this year! My DH got a great job, I finally left mine (paid well, made me miserable), and I have a baby on the way! Wow!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. Went in for my nst and bpp I passed my bpp and only had one contraction while on the monitor but the nurse was kind of crappy and I was on the monitor for less then 20 mins. :shrug: the nurse told me to drink more water I don't think it's possible to drink anymore water. I drink about 48oz throughout the night when "sleeping" and constantly drinking during the day. So anyways they let me leave and I'm home in bed still dealing with contractions. Baby's plenty active so for now I'm just dealing. 

May not be on much, so Happy Thanksgiving ladies. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Goodness, i feel like i hit my hip on something really hard or something, i just feel so sore. My walk has become more of a limp than anything now, especially if i've been sitting or lying for a couple minutes. Last night my Dad said "yep, you're starting to look really heavy now" and boy do i feel it! I just want to lie down all day.

And to make things worse, today he has his head smack dab in the middle of my bladder so i'm waddling around even more than usual. I keep telling myself it will be totally worth it but boy am i counting down!


----------



## Kaiecee

It's not my thanksgiving but I'm thinking if making one anyways 

My love brought me to the new twilight movie and my ring is paid for just gonna wait till I gets here we had to order it:) 

Today is the first time got the gab under the ribs and omg did it hurt plus he's super active tonight me and dh are going to a tour of the hospital tonight and I have an appt. on the 27th to make sure he's not getting too big and ill probably b put on insuline cuz no matter what I do I still have hi sugar


----------



## AJThomas

Is anybody planning to use and/or practicing any breathing techniques? I'm definitely planning to try some as i've proven that it works. Even now if i have to do anything painful i use some of the breathing techniques to lessen the pain. It doesn't take it away completely but so far it makes it bearable, hopefully it will work the same during labor.


----------



## mellywelly

I just found our we have a breathing class near me, so think I will sign up, I think its just a one off thing.


----------



## darkstar

I'm planning on working on breathing.. my midwife recommended a couple of books to read which reminds me I still need to get online and order them.. so much to do, I keep forgetting these things. 

Has anyone else dropped? I noticed baby was moving lots in the night and the kicks felt lower down. After my shower this morning I was thinking how much lower my bump looks, then OH looked at me and said "you've dropped!"


----------



## Soniamillie01

DH bless him keeps telling me my mum is smaller, I keep saying no the rest of me is just larger :rofl:

I have a hypno birthing book which I'm ready at the moment, will see how it goes as I get further into it


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> I finish next Friday too. It's very stressful for everyone at the minute as we have lost most of our funding and don't honestly know if we will still be there after April. Stupid thing is work wise we are busier than ever! Feel a bit crappy about leaving really as it couldn't be happening at a worse time.

I feel rubbish about leaving my work too. They aren't replacing me while I'm off and we are due to lose another two members of staff next month which will leave only two full timers, whereas at the moment we have five. We were in a similar situation last year and it was hell so I feel really bad for those left behind. Have to say though I won't miss the stress.


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby is so active tonight it's crazy lol but I'm gonna get ready for my hospital tour tonight ill let u all know how it goes :)


----------



## duckytwins

I wish baby would drop! S/he is still sooooo high! All up in my lungs!


----------



## Lillian33

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow :flower:

Span what a gorgeous neat bump!

Snow, I'm glad you passed your nst but seems like 20 mins isnt quite enough monitoring for you is it, just rest up and have a relaxing day tomorrow if you can!

Sonia, glad your appointment went well :hugs:

Jch, thanks again for the facebook group :thumbup:

Hope everyone is feeling well xxxx


----------



## Lillian33

AJThomas said:


> Is anybody planning to use and/or practicing any breathing techniques? I'm definitely planning to try some as i've proven that it works. Even now if i have to do anything painful i use some of the breathing techniques to lessen the pain. It doesn't take it away completely but so far it makes it bearable, hopefully it will work the same during labor.

I would definitely like to use breathing techniques, have you found any good websites or books you could recommend? :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Lillian I downloaded "Laugh and Learn about Childbirth" its a pretty good birth class and covers 3 breathing techniques. I guess technically I can't tell u to look up the torrent and download it :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

I have seriously tried getting around to doing something and it just isn't happening. My floor desperately needs vacuuming but I am having some sharp pains in the lower part of my stomach along with some pressure. It just started so I'm going to put up my feet and rest. Maybe I can still get to it sometime. I wouldn't worry about it except I haven't vacuumed in awhile and there is stuff on my floor. UGH! COME ON JANUARY! :haha:


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks AJ and dont worry, I would never do such a thing! :winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok ... now it hurts in my back as well and feels like cramps. :dohh::dohh: Oh why. Ugh!


----------



## snowangel187

Lillian33 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving US ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Span what a gorgeous neat bump!
> 
> Snow, I'm glad you passed your nst but seems like 20 mins isnt quite enough monitoring for you is it, just rest up and have a relaxing day tomorrow if you can!
> 
> Sonia, glad your appointment went well :hugs:
> 
> Jch, thanks again for the facebook group :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well xxxx


I'm suppose to be on the monitor for a minimum of 30 mins. But they showed up to take me to ultrasound and there were two other people in triage so I'm sure that's why she didn't bother hooking me back up. I've been in bed all day and it seems like contractions have just slowed finally. I plan on doing nothing all day tomorrow I think I may send dh out with dd for the day. :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Lillian!

I just wanted to peek in.. Done cooking for the night. AJ, I will be using breathing as a "pain relief" it worked really well for me during my labor with Rayven. Oh and we are all feeling much, much better today! I think it was mild food poisoning.. :sick: I'm just glad my babies are okay. JB has been super duper active... I just wish baby would drop and let my ribs alone! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing alright! Still can't believe we've already had our first baby born in our group.. Mind boggling! And, Snow, definitely take it easy... Glad your appointment went well and that the contractions seem to be slowing... Sonia, glad your appointment went well also. <3 love you girls!


----------



## Leinzlove

snowangel187 said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving US ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Span what a gorgeous neat bump!
> 
> Snow, I'm glad you passed your nst but seems like 20 mins isnt quite enough monitoring for you is it, just rest up and have a relaxing day tomorrow if you can!
> 
> Sonia, glad your appointment went well :hugs:
> 
> Jch, thanks again for the facebook group :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well xxxx
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be on the monitor for a minimum of 30 mins. But they showed up to take me to ultrasound and there were two other people in triage so I'm sure that's why she didn't bother hooking me back up. I've been in bed all day and it seems like contractions have just slowed finally. I plan on doing nothing all day tomorrow I think I may send dh out with dd for the day. :rofl:Click to expand...

Great plan... Send DH out with DD and do nothing! Take care of yourself. I worry about you!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggg im exhausted! Lol all this cooking and baking! Just took a bubble bath and cuddling w my puppy....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

duckytwins said:


> I wish baby would drop! S/he is still sooooo high! All up in my lungs!

Ugh same here! So uncomfortable...when i get a good kick to the ribs it like startles me!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> It's not my thanksgiving but I'm thinking if making one anyways
> 
> My love brought me to the new twilight movie and my ring is paid for just gonna wait till I gets here we had to order it:)
> 
> Today is the first time got the gab under the ribs and omg did it hurt plus he's super active tonight me and dh are going to a tour of the hospital tonight and I have an appt. on the 27th to make sure he's not getting too big and ill probably b put on insuline cuz no matter what I do I still have hi sugar

Congrats again!

Im here if u need me hun regarding the GD!


----------



## Leinzlove

duckytwins: I hope baby drops. It usually doesn't happen as soon as it does with first timers, though.


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks! I sure hope baby decides to drop soon. The up in the lungs isn't much fun! But then again, neither is the cervix stomping! :haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Happy Thanksgiving! I will not be shopping on Black Friday - too many crazy people. :dohh:

I'm controlling my GD better now with an oral medicine. We find out in 2 weeks what size baby is and if he's breach or not. I don't get kicked in the ribs really. I feel most pain in my left hip. Baby is very active (sometimes feels violent):haha:


----------



## span

Happy thanksgiving to those of you across the pond. :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Happy Thanksgiving our US friends! 

Another baby in ribs sufferer here :(


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad you're all better La Mere!

Snow & Sassy - hope your cramps/contractions let up :hugs: Don't worry about the floor Sassy, The longer you leave it, the longer before it needs done again :haha:

I hadn't cleaned under my sofa in a while, but pulled it out this week to vacuum there - disgusting! DS seems to have been storing a collection of dry cerial there! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I must be carrying low... I'm a loo sufferer here. Nothing in the ribs.


----------



## CharlieO

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States!


----------



## BlossomJ

Just been going back through what I missed while away & read Ginger's post about what had happened with her & DH :(

Anyone know how she's doing?


----------



## mellywelly

I'm having a take it easy day! Well thats plan, but probably won't happen. The last 2 days I've been having cramps all round my bump and feel like I'm about to get a period? I do need to go food shopping later though.


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy thanksgiving US ladies. Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## BlossomJ

.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you all for the turkey day well wishes! I wish the same for you all! Dh and I were talking about how last year we had hoped we would be expecting this year and how different our lives will be at our next thanksgiving!! I hope all you ladies hosting and or cooking still get moments to relax and enjoy the day. Next year we will all be busy chasing our little ones!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy thanksgiving everyone!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Add me on fb:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Whats ur name on fb kaicee?


----------



## Kaiecee

Yesterday I fell down walking up the stairs to a building I didn't really hurt myself just more embarrassed but today my body is so sore


----------



## JCh

Kaiecee said:


> Yesterday I fell down walking up the stairs to a building I didn't really hurt myself just more embarrassed but today my body is so sore

I have such a fear of doing this at my work or with any stairs really.... I can only imagine the embarassment :(
Hope u can relax and let ur muscles stop hurting....


----------



## Kaiecee

It sucks falling but dh is making me something to eat then were gonna watch a movie :)


----------



## La Mere

Happy Thanksgiving, girls! And thank you for all the Thanksgiving wishes from the UK and NZ ladies! Omg, only 50 more days till I meet my little JB!


----------



## brieri1

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! Add me on facebook too, my name is Brittany Teemant.


----------



## duckytwins

A year ago today, we announced our pregnancy to my family. Little did we know, we'd be saying goodbye a short time later. It's hard to believe, exactly one year later, we are thankful for a healthy rainbow! 

Today, I'm thankful for all the angels I have, both here on earth and in heaven. I have two grandmothers, two grandfathers, two uncles, my sister and three babies in heaven, all watching over me!


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> duckytwins: I hope baby drops. It usually doesn't happen as soon as it does with first timers, though.

Mine has and its my third, its strange. With my second it didnt happen until right before labour


----------



## Lauren021406

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/34w1d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## darkstar

Thats so cute Lauren!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol love that shirt! I should have got one!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy thanksgiving ladies. I know we don't celebrate here in the UK but I wanted you all to know that I am very thankful to have all of you as new friends in my life and to be part of one anothers journeys x


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> A year ago today, we announced our pregnancy to my family. Little did we know, we'd be saying goodbye a short time later. It's hard to believe, exactly one year later, we are thankful for a healthy rainbow!
> 
> Today, I'm thankful for all the angels I have, both here on earth and in heaven. I have two grandmothers, two grandfathers, two uncles, my sister and three babies in heaven, all watching over me!

I'm SO happy for all of those who have made it so far. I can't imagine such a loss and my heart breaks to think about it. :hugs:
Something big to celebrate for sure! CONGRATS - almost there!!!!

Also - Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies - so lucky to have turkey again, ours was back in October...


----------



## BlossomJ

The one night this week DH said he'd definitely make it home on time & he's still in the office at 9pm :(

His typical day for the last few weeks has been leaving the house at 6.30am, back at 10pm then working on his laptop for an hour before bed :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Ok my whole body hurt can't even really lift my arms haven't eaten much got the worst headache hurts to walk maybe ill take a bath but wow does this suck


----------



## La Mere

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time, Kaiecee. :hugs:

Finished dinner a little bit ago.. Waiting on the pumpkins pies to be done. Took some pics of dinner before we dug into it. Will post them tomorrow, lol. I hope you are all having a good time and doing well...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanksgiving was wonderful, but I got full way too quick lol and ella doesnt like losing room in there!!! Shes been up under my right rib all day and gave me a few jolts! 

Kaicee take a bath, I took one last night and it was glorious adn relaxing! :)


----------



## Lillian33

So glad you're all having lovely thanksgivings :)

Ducky, thinking of you on this day, you must have a whole mix of emotions :hugs:

Lauren, great shirt!!!

Blossom, so sorry your DH is working so much, I completely understand, mine is doing about the same hours at the moment, he assures me it will stop when the baby comes, but im not sure his work will cope without him!! :hugs:

Sonia that is so sweet :) I'm very grateful to have all you ladies too, particulary since I dont have loads of friends here in NZ yet - especially friends with babies!!!

xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

Happy Thanksgiving! I paced myself and ate little but still feel stuffed up to my neck! 

For the US only cloth diaper mommas:
Tonight there is a sale for Flip diapers on Cottonbabies.com for Buy 1 Get 1! Just got 4 diapers and extra liners.


----------



## CharlieO

Just had my midwife appt and apparently my bp is "just the right side of worrying" :wacko: 132/88... she also sent me for more blood tests, and it took 7 tries to get enough blood, I feel like a slightly over emotional / wobbly pin cushion. Would have rung DH, but he's sleeping after his night shift :(


----------



## brieri1

34 weeks!


----------



## mellywelly

Try not to worry Charlie, just wait til you get your blood results back, chances are its nothing.


----------



## CharlieO

mellywelly said:


> Try not to worry Charlie, just wait til you get your blood results back, chances are its nothing.

Thanks melly, I think it just took me by surprise as so far my bp has been nigh on perfect. I've got no protein in my urine, and no swelling, so they dont think its pre-eclampsia, I go back next friday to check it again.


----------



## JCh

CharlieO said:


> Thanks melly, I think it just took me by surprise as so far my bp has been nigh on perfect. I've got no protein in my urine, and no swelling, so they dont think its pre-eclampsia, I go back next friday to check it again.

Mine seems to get much higher if I'm stressed at all or not thinking about taking calm breaths.... Maybe make sure to sit and focus on relaxing and breathing before they test next time?


----------



## CharlieO

JCh said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Thanks melly, I think it just took me by surprise as so far my bp has been nigh on perfect. I've got no protein in my urine, and no swelling, so they dont think its pre-eclampsia, I go back next friday to check it again.
> 
> Mine seems to get much higher if I'm stressed at all or not thinking about taking calm breaths.... Maybe make sure to sit and focus on relaxing and breathing before they test next time?Click to expand...

I'll give it a try next friday! my mums a nurse and has offered to check it for me midweek - so maybe i'll try it then too.


----------



## ARuppe716

Mine was higher at my last appt too but the nurse who took me to the scale practically made me sprint down the hall! I was winded when we got back into the room and she took my bp. I took it at a pharmacy a few days later and it was fine. I would just follow up and take it again on your own for your own peace of mind. Maybe you ate just before your appt? Or had a cup of coffee? I know little things like that can throw it off.


----------



## CharlieO

ARuppe716 said:


> Mine was higher at my last appt too but the nurse who took me to the scale practically made me sprint down the hall! I was winded when we got back into the room and she took my bp. I took it at a pharmacy a few days later and it was fine. I would just follow up and take it again on your own for your own peace of mind. Maybe you ate just before your appt? Or had a cup of coffee? I know little things like that can throw it off.

I wasn't rushing, i'd been sat for about 20 mins before she took it, i haven't drunk coffee since my bfp... i think maybe thats why it upset me, i cant think of anything i did this morning that would account for it. Either way, i'm going to chill out, try and relax and get them to check it in a week after some deep breathing! I had a pretty rough week at work, ended up filling in for the warehouse manager who was away unexpectedly, so i've told them im not doing it again, and i'm going to do my best to relax.

Thanks for the support - it really does help when you're mid freak out! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm sure the others are right Charlie - probably nothing to worry about & hopefully your next reading will put your mind at rest. Mine has always been quite a bit higher if DS isn't cooperating about coming into the Dr's office with me. They take it as soon as you sit down & sometimes I've had to manhandle him through the door :haha: Luckily mine's usually on the lower side though, so I've more room for manoeuvre.



Lillian33 said:


> So glad you're all having lovely thanksgivings :)
> 
> Ducky, thinking of you on this day, you must have a whole mix of emotions :hugs:
> 
> Lauren, great shirt!!!
> 
> Blossom, so sorry your DH is working so much, I completely understand, mine is doing about the same hours at the moment, he assures me it will stop when the baby comes, but im not sure his work will cope without him!! :hugs:
> 
> Sonia that is so sweet :) I'm very grateful to have all you ladies too, particulary since I dont have loads of friends here in NZ yet - especially friends with babies!!!
> 
> xxx

I'm sure you'll have plenty of friends there soon - babies are a great way of meeting other mums! :hugs:

DH got home at midnight! I'm sure they will both work better hours when the babies arrive, but I worry that will make things more stressful for them when they are at work as things are not being done & falling behind :(


----------



## mellywelly

I rang to book the breathing and relaxation class today, but as they have so many women to routinely see at the minute, they have been cancelled until after xmas, so I will prob have baby by then!


----------



## La Mere

Good morning, ladies!!! 

Charlie- I am sorry about you high bp reading. Just try to relax as much as possible. I am sure it is nothing too serious, could just be all the stress from your rough week at work. :hugs:

Glad to hear everyone had a good Thanksgiving yesterday. But, has anyone heard from DeeDee? I heard there was a huge pile up yesterday on a major highway in TX and am worried about her. Also, has anyone heard from or seen Ginger online? I hope she is doing alright.. Ginger, if you are reading this.. We love and miss you. Hope you are holding up alright. :hugs:

I'm 33 weeks today! 49 more days! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Just catching up as I wasn't online yesterday much. Seems like everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. We had an amazing one as well. I ate way too much and have a fridge full of yummy leftovers that I can't wait to dig into!!! My feet got really swollen yesterday from being up and cooking with my mom but after some resting with them propped up they went back down. DH got the tree out for me from our shed and DD and I are about to start decorating. She is very excited. 

I finally got around to packing :baby: diaper bag. Still don't have mine packed yet but at least I'm getting there. hahaha! 

If any of you ladies are black friday shopping, be careful out there. I don't go out. I've never done it mostly because I had to work retail one year for black friday and it was the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. 

I think Deedee mentioned something about being gone for several days down to her in laws. I don't think she will be back for another couple of days. 

Charlie - Like the others said, I'm sure it was nothing. Especially if you don't have any other symptoms or problems. Just a fluke spike. Take it easy and relax. 

I was 34 weeks yesterday! Can't believe it is almost here! :thumbup: 41 DAYS!!! WOW

Snow - Are you feeling alright? Did your contractions ever settle down?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I actually went out shopping for a few things today. However, I didn't go until 10 am. I think it is ridiculous that black Friday shopping is starting on Thanksgiving night for many stores now. (Target etc were 8 pm last night) On the bright side, sales were still going on when I arrived and there weren't that many shoppers.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Charlie - sorry to hear about your BP but glad they are keeping an eye on it. Also sorry about work, hope you didn't do too much! 

Not seen ginger online, hope she is ok. We miss you ginger :hug:

Yes, Deedee is away at her inlaws and think she said she wouldn't be online.

Glad all you US ladies had a lovey a thanks 

I am doing ok. Well I guess that isn't too true. I'm really down today, had midwife check at 34 + 2 and baby is back to being breach. She said she thought he may have tried to turn at last scan as was transverse but perhaps changed his mind. She said he may still try but I would know about it as there is no space, so if he does it will be gradual. I'm also now measuring way way way ahead, 41 weeks according to her. I guess I'm more upset about that as I feel as though I'm failing my unborn child already when trying to be so good. I'm watching what I eat, have lost more than a stone since conceiving and feel generally like a bit of a failure. I know it looks like I'll have a c section which I don't mind as much as kind of used to the idea now but feel like I'm failing as a mother. Please please please do not take that the wrong way, I completely have absolutely nothing against c sections at all, I think it's maybe a combination of all of it in one go. She did say to me be prepared for him to come at any point, don't venture too far and get that bag packed.

I'm back at consultant on dec 7 so they should decide then I guess. I did have a scan booked but they cancelled it. Maybe they'll do another one now to see position and size. She booked me to see her for the 14 dec but said I don't expect to see you to be honest.

I'm ok, just a little down and shattered which isn't helping. Hardly seeing DH as he is on nights so have my gorgeous niece here tonight to keep me company and cheer me up xx


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Charlie - sorry to hear about your BP but glad they are keeping an eye on it. Also sorry about work, hope you didn't do too much!
> 
> Not seen ginger online, hope she is ok. We miss you ginger :hug:
> 
> Yes, Deedee is away at her inlaws and think she said she wouldn't be online.
> 
> Glad all you US ladies had a lovey a thanks
> 
> I am doing ok. Well I guess that isn't too true. I'm really down today, had midwife check at 34 + 2 and baby is back to being breach. She said she thought he may have tried to turn at last scan as was transverse but perhaps changed his mind. She said he may still try but I would know about it as there is no space, so if he does it will be gradual. I'm also now measuring way way way ahead, 41 weeks according to her. I guess I'm more upset about that as I feel as though I'm failing my unborn child already when trying to be so good. I'm watching what I eat, have lost more than a stone since conceiving and feel generally like a bit of a failure. I know it looks like I'll have a c section which I don't mind as much as kind of used to the idea now but feel like I'm failing as a mother. Please please please do not take that the wrong way, I completely have absolutely nothing against c sections at all, I think it's maybe a combination of all of it in one go. She did say to me be prepared for him to come at any point, don't venture too far and get that bag packed.
> 
> I'm back at consultant on dec 7 so they should decide then I guess. I did have a scan booked but they cancelled it. Maybe they'll do another one now to see position and size. She booked me to see her for the 14 dec but said I don't expect to see you to be honest.
> 
> I'm ok, just a little down and shattered which isn't helping. Hardly seeing DH as he is on nights so have my gorgeous niece here tonight to keep me company and cheer me up xx



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Try not to feel as you are a bad mother. Sometimes babies have their own ideas about growing. I ate like a crazy person with DD and didn't watch what I ate (they also said she was measuring ahead) and she came on her due date and weighed only 7lbs 14oz. So definitely don't think that you or your eating is making :baby: measure ahead. You are doing everything you need to and just know that the precious baby you have will be wonderful whenever that birthday needs to happen. Try and keep in mind that sometimes when the doctors say you are measuring this far along, they tend to be off a little. They told me that for weeks with DD ... yea they were wrong. Maybe you can have that scan and they can get a little better reading. Try not to stress. Go ahead and prepare everything you need to and relax. :baby: will be here when the time is right and you will be a FANTASTIC mother!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I know how hard it is with DH on night shift. Mine is too. It is a struggle some days so big :hugs: for you going through that too. My DH has a crazy schedule going on right now. Mostly night shift but he was suppose to have 4 days off and has ended up having to go in today for a day shift and then has to go back in on Sunday for night shift. It really throws him off and he always seems tired. It makes it hard to spend any quality time but we do the best we can. 

I know the hormones don't help when you are overloaded with information. Hang in there and just enjoy the fact that our :baby: will be here in short time!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I hope your niece brings you some enjoyment. I know little ones have a way of making things all better.


----------



## CharlieO

Just to let you all know, i'm on the sofa with my feet up, DH is making me tea and I plan to stay here until i got to bed! :) Thanks again for all your support! x x x


----------



## sassy_mom

CharlieO said:


> Just to let you all know, i'm on the sofa with my feet up, DH is making me tea and I plan to stay here until i got to bed! :) Thanks again for all your support! x x x

Excellent place for you to be!! Enjoy a most restful day. :)


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Sonia I'm so sorry you're feeling down, but as Sassy said please don't feel like a bad mum, you're doing all the right things & he will be absolutely perfect. Sending lots of hugs your way :)

Charlie, I'm glad you're resting up after a stressful appt, fingers crossed for normal BP next Fri!

LaMere, I was wondering about that big crash in Texas too, I'm hoping DeeDee left the night before, I think that's what she had planned :)

Blossom, thank you for your kind words, gosh we have similar situations don't we! I'm sure our DHs will get back into a normal work routine soon & our LOs will be perfect sizes :)

Woohoo for the weekend!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## snowangel187

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I actually went out shopping for a few things today. However, I didn't go until 10 am. I think it is ridiculous that black Friday shopping is starting on Thanksgiving night for many stores now. (Target etc were 8 pm last night) On the bright side, sales were still going on when I arrived and there weren't that many shoppers.

I did too. :blush: I went to three stores and got all I wanted and more. There were no big items I wanted and even if I had I wouldn't be in the lines to get trampled on this morning or last night. :thumbup: my legs however are like jello. Man bedrest has really gotten me out of shape. :( I can't wait til next week when I have my growth scan. I am seriously considering taking myself off bedrest (depending on how she is) because its going to be a ridiculous recovery after delivery. I am going to try to rest a little ill be back on in a bit.


----------



## EmyDra

Don't know if you guys remember me but hoping you are all ok!

I had a birthday, got engaged, had a surprise baby shower and have my driving test booked for when I'm 36 weeks - phew!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Of course we remember you hun. Glad to hear you're ok and congrats on the engagement x


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - Yes, strangely similar! and yey for the weekend! :happydance: 

Charlie - Glad to hear it :)

Sonia - You've done everything right, so try not to feel like that :hugs: Not sure if I missed it in reading, but are the measurements based on your tummy or a growth scan? If it's your tummy they could be way off anyway. I know it's hard not to let things like that get you down, but the main thing is that you & baby stay healthy. None of this will matter in a couple of months.... and I can tell by the way you support & look after everyone on this thread that you'll be a fantastic mummy! :)


----------



## La Mere

Sassy & Sonia- I know she was going to her inlaws, I just heard about a huge pile up yesterday on a major Texas highway and was just hoping she wasn't involved. 

And thanks, Lillian. I wasn't exactly sure when she was planning on leaving because I hadn't been on a lot. I just knew she was going to be on the road and then heard about that this morning.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Blossom, they are really kind words.
They are based on my tummy measurement, my last scan with was two weeks ago was fine, as in all measurements within 95 per centile and the AC had settled from the previous scan. X


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks Blossom, they are really kind words.
> They are based on my tummy measurement, my last scan with was two weeks ago was fine, as in all measurements within 95 per centile and the AC had settled from the previous scan. X

I remember that the AC was better last time, so that's good. My tummy measurements are nearly 3 weeks off my growth scan results. Try not to worry x


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, please don't read read anything into tummy measurements, they are no-where near accurate. I'm measuring ahead too, but when she measured its bum was sticking up! So it could just have been the way baby was laying. Although you realise the guilt trips are only just beginning? It doesn't get any easier after they are here :shrug:you always wonder if you are doing something wrong or the best for them!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a little better than I was, I go see the consultant in two weeks so will ask more then. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Didnt get to read prior posts but willget to it in a min...


Babies r us had 20% off and free shipping online today til midnight, and also in the storeit was buy one get one free tommee tippee bottles! U aint kidding i hit that up!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Charlie - sorry to hear about your BP but glad they are keeping an eye on it. Also sorry about work, hope you didn't do too much!
> 
> Not seen ginger online, hope she is ok. We miss you ginger :hug:
> 
> Yes, Deedee is away at her inlaws and think she said she wouldn't be online.
> 
> Glad all you US ladies had a lovey a thanks
> 
> I am doing ok. Well I guess that isn't too true. I'm really down today, had midwife check at 34 + 2 and baby is back to being breach. She said she thought he may have tried to turn at last scan as was transverse but perhaps changed his mind. She said he may still try but I would know about it as there is no space, so if he does it will be gradual. I'm also now measuring way way way ahead, 41 weeks according to her. I guess I'm more upset about that as I feel as though I'm failing my unborn child already when trying to be so good. I'm watching what I eat, have lost more than a stone since conceiving and feel generally like a bit of a failure. I know it looks like I'll have a c section which I don't mind as much as kind of used to the idea now but feel like I'm failing as a mother. Please please please do not take that the wrong way, I completely have absolutely nothing against c sections at all, I think it's maybe a combination of all of it in one go. She did say to me be prepared for him to come at any point, don't venture too far and get that bag packed.
> 
> I'm back at consultant on dec 7 so they should decide then I guess. I did have a scan booked but they cancelled it. Maybe they'll do another one now to see position and size. She booked me to see her for the 14 dec but said I don't expect to see you to be honest.
> 
> I'm ok, just a little down and shattered which isn't helping. Hardly seeing DH as he is on nights so have my gorgeous niece here tonight to keep me company and cheer me up xx


Awe sweetie dnt feel like that! Ur doung ur best!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Didnt get to read prior posts but willget to it in a min...
> 
> 
> Babies r us had 20% off and free shipping online today til midnight, and also in the storeit was buy one get one free tommee tippee bottles! U aint kidding i hit that up!

How was shopping there today? I thought about it, but was worried about the crowds.


----------



## els1022

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. I did!
I'd been starting to feel itchy last weekend and it got worse and worse each day until I couldn't take any more. I called my doctor and told her how bad it was, she recommended coming in to get bile acid levels blood drawn. It turns out that I have cholestasis of pregnancy (or ICP, or obstetric cholestasis). It's kinda scary when you look up what can happen with it. But I trust my doctor, I'm getting twice weekly NST's in addition to my weekly ob visits and we will deliver at 37 weeks, which is only 2 1/2 weeks away!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow 2.5 weeks!!! I bet you are excited! 

Sorry about the diagnosis but I am sure they are taking good care of you! :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm sorry Els :hugs: At least you know where you are though & can make sure baby is delivered early enough to significantly reduce the risks. It's more than likely there'll be no complications this way as I understand it. Fingers crossed anyway :hugs:

Not long at all, how exciting! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Els so sorry about your diagnosis, but its a little exciting that you'll have your LO in around 2 weeks!!!!

Emydra, good to hear from you! Huge congrats, you have had an exciting few months!!

xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Whats everyone putting on their babys bedding? Babies r us is telling me i need all thesesheets and pads and stuff.... so, besides a fitted sheet are u girls using any other covers or sheet savers???


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Whats everyone putting on their babys bedding? Babies r us is telling me i need all thesesheets and pads and stuff.... so, besides a fitted sheet are u girls using any other covers or sheet savers???

I have a mattress protector under the sheet but that is it. Really you may not even need that until they are out of diapers. I kept mine on their but when we switched DD to a toddler bed (we used the same mattress) and she started potty training, that is when we really needed the mattress protector.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whats everyone putting on their babys bedding? Babies r us is telling me i need all thesesheets and pads and stuff.... so, besides a fitted sheet are u girls using any other covers or sheet savers???
> 
> I have a mattress protector under the sheet but that is it. Really you may not even need that until they are out of diapers. I kept mine on their but when we switched DD to a toddler bed (we used the same mattress) and she started potty training, that is when we really needed the mattress protector.Click to expand...

Ohhh, ok. My SIL said her babies always peed thru their diapers and she wouldnt want to chnge sheets at 3am so she put a sheet saver on top of sheets????


----------



## Kaiecee

Same with me I only use a mattress protector and my son was going thru his diapers when he was younger but once I changed his diaper brand it stopped


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Babies r us was dead! Lol.

Yea i just have a mattress pad...waterproof one... Then will have the sheet on top of it...


----------



## jrowenj

So if my matteress is waterproof i still need pad? What about a pad for bassinet?


----------



## els1022

Yeah I'd use the matress pad just so you don't have to scrub the mattress down at 2 am.:wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

Last question. Can i use completon coupon on sale items


----------



## DittyByrd

What a day!!!

Got up at 4:25am and was at BabysRus for the opening at 5am (it's like 5 minutes away from my house without traffic). There was a line of people, maybe 10 or so, but it was completely civilized. Like Nikki, I totally hit up the Tommy Tippee sale because everything was buy one get one free. I got 2 3-packs of bottles, 2 sets of nipples, and 6 training/sippy cups for different ages. I also picked up a Vick's cool mist humidifier that projects a night sky on the ceiling for 40% off! I used gift cards as well and my $185 bill became $65! Love it! Then I went to Kohl's, PetSmart (don't judge, cat litter was 50% off), Michael's (which is a craft store in the US), and Home Depot. I got home around 9am.

I also ordered Bumgenius 4.0 diapers and Flip diapers on sale at Cottonbabies.com. I am feeling more and more set for the baby coming but still nervous. :)

Then I slept. DH and I went to lunch then to see Skyfall! It's been a great day.


----------



## DittyByrd

Sonia - You are by no means a failure. You still have time for baby to turn. My OB said they don't worry about position until 36 weeks. Even if you have a section, so long as you and baby are healthy consider it a success!

I saw some of you commented on Betheney's journal. It's so surreal to see her with her son! I can't believe that's us over the next 2 months. Wow.

Everyone rest up and try not to worry. We're almost there!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> So if my matteress is waterproof i still need pad? What about a pad for bassinet?


I never had a problem with DD leaking through her diapers. Might be a brand issue. I had a waterproof mattress as well but you would have to wipe it down if it did get wet so I would go with a protector. While DD was in her pack n play I never had a pad or anything but it could be useful. I don't think they are too expensive.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm feeling like crap I feel there are times I can't breath well and I think he's grown or at least I have over the last week it's uncomfortable doing anything and in top of it all dh is being a real ass!!!


----------



## darkstar

I saw my midwife yesterday. She confirmed that I have dropped and she couldn't feel my babies head above the pelvis at all so he's well down. Measuring 34 weeks weeks at 32+4. Although my previous two didn't come before due date she thinks this one might run out of room and come early but we'll see.

Wow Els 2.5 weeks, you may be having the second baby in the group. Glad it was picked up and you are getting looked after well. I was just reading yesterday how important it is to get itching looked into.

Re mattresses, I'm just using a mattress protector and I have plenty of spare sheets if there is a leak.


----------



## Kaiecee

Is anyone else thinking of buying depends for the first couple if days of bleeding ? There are a lot of sites that say that it was good to use I'm just not sure


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Is anyone else thinking of buying depends for the first couple if days of bleeding ? There are a lot of sites that say that it was good to use I'm just not sure


I have heard that they were really good to use and am thinking of buying some to wear in the hospital and after I get home until the bleeding lets up some. I bled for awhile with DD so I think I would like to try those in the beginning.


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a question for you ladies .... 

As you ladies have been going to the doctor, I've noticed that your doctors are giving you a lot of information. Measurements, positioning, etc and I am wondering why I haven't gotten anything like this? My doctor comes in, measures my stomach, listens to the heartbeat and asks me if I have any questions. She then hands me a paper to give to the check out desk and I'm on my way. Do you think it might be because I haven't had any issues so she doesn't feel the need to talk about much of anything? I wonder if baby has moved down or what position she is in ... things like that. How big she is measuring ... I even had a growth scan with DD. Same doctor office .... :shrug: they checked the fluid and size and everything. Maybe I'm not far enough along for them to start all that yet.


----------



## duckytwins

Sassy, my appointments are the same. I go in, pee in a cup, blood pressure and weight, belly measurement, heartbeat and be on my way. I was supposed to have an ultrasound at 28 weeks and never did. I have no idea what baby looks like, how big, or anything :(

I have another appointment next Thursday with the APRN I think. Maybe I'll ask what's up. Hopefully we'll both have more exciting appointments soon!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm the same I only get my pee checked blood pressure and measures belly next Tuesday I'm getting a u/s only cuz of my diabetes just to make sure he's not getting too big that's the only reason.


----------



## darkstar

My midwife is very talkative and likes to cover everything. My last two were with Doctors and I was just in and out with them but my midwife is great, if anything she talks too much.


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - In the UK we have to carry a pack of handheld notes on our pregnancy in case we go into labour somewhere unexpected, so medical staff have all the info to hand. The Dr's/Midwives have to fill in loads of info on the baby each time, so I think they just tend to explain what they're writing as a lot of it is in abbreviations.

You're also probably right that if everything is going great they might not feel the need to go into detail :)

Jaime - I would use a protector or something on the bassinet too. Even if you don't get nappy leakage, the baby could sick up lots of milk after night feeds & regularly soak the sheets... It'll all very fun! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Can't believe how close lots of you are now.... And then I look at my ticker & it still says 65 days!

Off to support my friend at a craft stall today. Hope DS isn't too bored! and then packing this afternoon!

We are hoping to exchange contracts on the new house in a week & move in 3wks. I've been keeping quiet about it in case it all went wrong, but fingers crossed all the major stumbling points have passed now :)


----------



## ARuppe716

We have our baby shower tomorrow and I'm so excited!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question for you ladies ....
> 
> As you ladies have been going to the doctor, I've noticed that your doctors are giving you a lot of information. Measurements, positioning, etc and I am wondering why I haven't gotten anything like this? My doctor comes in, measures my stomach, listens to the heartbeat and asks me if I have any questions. She then hands me a paper to give to the check out desk and I'm on my way. Do you think it might be because I haven't had any issues so she doesn't feel the need to talk about much of anything? I wonder if baby has moved down or what position she is in ... things like that. How big she is measuring ... I even had a growth scan with DD. Same doctor office .... :shrug: they checked the fluid and size and everything. Maybe I'm not far enough along for them to start all that yet.


Well at first they were like this with me, and then around 26 weeks i started asking questions at each ultrasound and appointment... He never tells me my fundal height unless i ask, but its because hes not worried about it. i am sure if there were any problems he would say so, so you might just be good... But the last time i was there hes like..yupp baby is head down, spine to left, and fett curled here under ur right ribs... My ultrasound tech always tells me heartbeat, that my fluid levels are good and that baby is measuring fine!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> We have our baby shower tomorrow and I'm so excited!!

Have loads of fun! Wait til u see everything u come home with! :)


----------



## jellybeans

_my 32 week bump _ :thumbup:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121124_121550.jpg


----------



## brieri1

jellybeans said:


> _my 32 week bump _ :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121124_121550.jpg

Your bump is super cute!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Is anyone else thinking of buying depends for the first couple if days of bleeding ? There are a lot of sites that say that it was good to use I'm just not sure

Honestly I didn't have any problems using night/regular pads. :shrug: I think depends might be to bulky and uncomfortable. :shrug: 



sassy_mom said:


> I have a question for you ladies ....
> 
> As you ladies have been going to the doctor, I've noticed that your doctors are giving you a lot of information. Measurements, positioning, etc and I am wondering why I haven't gotten anything like this? My doctor comes in, measures my stomach, listens to the heartbeat and asks me if I have any questions. She then hands me a paper to give to the check out desk and I'm on my way. Do you think it might be because I haven't had any issues so she doesn't feel the need to talk about much of anything? I wonder if baby has moved down or what position she is in ... things like that. How big she is measuring ... I even had a growth scan with DD. Same doctor office .... :shrug: they checked the fluid and size and everything. Maybe I'm not far enough along for them to start all that yet.

Some dr's share the measurements as they do them. Some share when there's something to be concerned about. And some dr's don't bother sharing the info cause everything is ok. Just ask at ur next appt, they'll tell you. My dr doesn't usually share measurements with me. But the nurses tell me what my blood pressure is and baby's heartrate. I do plan on asking what my stomach measurement is Tuesday when I go for an appt and they go over everything with me at my ultrasound. Which hopefully I can get in on Wednesday. :thumbup: 


Hey ladies I thought I'd mention if you use groupon.com (or if u want to sign up) you can get a $20 toys r us/babies r us coupon for $10. You just have to use it before 12/24. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

I keep going through these spells where my chest feels really heavy and it feels like I can't breathe. It feels like my heart is going to burst through... At first, I thought heartburn, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I keep going through these spells where my chest feels really heavy and it feels like I can't breathe. It feels like my heart is going to burst through... At first, I thought heartburn, but now I'm not so sure...

Do you think it could be because :baby: is still high up? I know when mine is rolled up high it feels like that. It just isn't being out of breath .. it feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest. But you could always call to your doctor and ask them.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ahhhhh .... 40 days to go!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Not exactly happy about today. I woke up with bad swollen feet. That hasn't happened yet. My fingers were swollen too. Not sure what is going on but DH said I need to take it easy today so I have my laptop and my yarn and will be spending the day with my feet propped up and drinking water and finishing up Chloe's blanket hoping to get this swelling down. 
DH is working on his motorcycle and has DD outside with him so I can relax for a little while. :thumbup: Not sure how I can relax when all I want to do is clean! It is driving me insane. Nesting is driving me insane. :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Dang nesting!!!! So much for sitting with my feet propped up! Good thing DH wasn't around to see that. :haha::haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Got the flu coming out of both ends not feeling good if it doesn't stop ill have to go to the hospital I really hope it starts easing away cuz my whole body hurts so much :(


----------



## darkstar

I'm nesting bad too. Window cleaning and decluttering. Been eyeing up the skirting boards next. I just physically cant keep up with what i want to do in my head. 
We're going to see the hospital today. I'm really not too bothered but OH says its a man thing to get the lie of the land prior. I said sure you just want to make sure they have snack machines. He eats mars bars when he's anxious lol.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Got the flu coming out of both ends not feeling good if it doesn't stop ill have to go to the hospital I really hope it starts easing away cuz my whole body hurts so much :(


Hope you feel better soon! Lots of fluids and rest rest rest!


----------



## snowangel187

Dh went to Walmart today and the Black Friday stuff was on sale for 50% off yesterday's price. We bought dd a trampoline for $100 (normally $300 blackfriday price $200) bought a motor scooter $35. Bought one of those laugh and learn farm things for the baby normally $70 for $20. :thumbup: With that stuff and what I got yesterday and accumulated for the last couple months. All I need to do is finish stocking stuffers which I will probably do Monday just to be done!! 

In other news. :haha: I really need somebody to come paint my toes. :rofl: 

I have an appt on Tuesday and am going to start the "shaving process" just in case he checks me. :haha: Can't believe I'll be 35 weeks! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I really feel like dying I call the maternity and they said drink fluids and if baby is moving then its ok to stay home I really don't want to go to the hospital


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds like you're definitely on track snow and some great bargains there!
I've just added 'defluff' to my list of things to do, thanks for the reminder - it's currently sitting in between clean the over and wash curtains :rofl:

I've starting majorly nesting, my to do list is huge - DH thinks I'm nuts!
Wash curtains, clean cupboards down, defrost freezer, skirting boards, clean windows and on we go! Just in the middle of housework as DH on nights and my Hoover has packed up - not a happy bean, not so much that it's broken but that I can do anymore! Maybe it's a sign :)

Sorry to hear you are poorly Kaicee. Plenty of fluids like the hospital said x


----------



## Little J

just had our 3D/4D ultrasound of little Braxton, hes so precious!! hes head down and had his feet and hands by his face... little stinker. the cord is also wrapped around his "boy parts" hubby got scared... haha but i dont think itll cause problems, we said atleast its not around his neck!

Here are 2 pics! One of them he starting laughing for some reason? its so cute!:haha::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Braxton 31 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









Braxton smiles 31 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh so adorable! X


----------



## BlossomJ

Really cute LittleJ! :)


----------



## La Mere

Too cute, LittleJ!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm still dying a slow death I feel line baby is in my spine and it hurts tummy is really hard dh said he's gonna make me some tea to see if that helps does anyone else have any tips to helps cuz I feel like crap


----------



## BabyHopeful2

sassy_mom said:


> Ahhhhh .... 40 days to go!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Not exactly happy about today. I woke up with bad swollen feet. That hasn't happened yet. My fingers were swollen too. Not sure what is going on but DH said I need to take it easy today so I have my laptop and my yarn and will be spending the day with my feet propped up and drinking water and finishing up Chloe's blanket hoping to get this swelling down.
> DH is working on his motorcycle and has DD outside with him so I can relax for a little while. :thumbup: Not sure how I can relax when all I want to do is clean! It is driving me insane. Nesting is driving me insane. :haha::haha:

The one thing everyone warns about is if you get sudden swelling (really noticeable from one day to the next) that you should call your dr about it.


----------



## La Mere

Chamomile and peppermint teas are good for easing tummies. I not sure if you have heard of this but Emergen-C if a really good fizzy drink mix to help keep your electrolytes up and get your fluids. I hope you start feeling better, Kaiecee.


----------



## sassy_mom

LittleJ that is such a precious picture!!!!!!!!! 

I am a little concerned about the swelling as it hasn't gone down all day. I have gotten up to clean up the kitchen here and there or get another load of laundry but I did sit for about 3 hours straight and nothing. Normally if I've been having some swelling, I can sit for about an hour or so and it goes away. I have an appointment on Monday so I'm going to try and wait until then. I hope tomorrow it will be gone.


----------



## Kaiecee

I finally ate 1 eggo with applesauce I'm not sure ill will stay down I feel like real crap finally belly seems softer but my lower back is still killing me and I always have that feeling like I'm gonna b sick :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol little j, so cute!!


I too got better deals today shopping, but today was to shop for me :) my mil takes me shopping for what i want n need, and also we spend grams money on us too lol.... But i way over did it and tummy is super tight and so is my back....on top of it, hubby and i cleaned the kitchen, living room, spare room and dining room top to bottom this morning! I was in pain all last night, u think i woukda learned my lesson, but nope, im hurting again!M


Feel better kaicee!


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh my body hurts today too. DH and I are trying to get the house presentable for family who are in town tomorrow for the shower. We figured people will want to come see the nursery, etc. We've been working like crazy for a week to clean everything up. My back hurts and the BH have been going strong today!! Hopefully I feel good tomorrow!!


----------



## duckytwins

Little J, so cute! Kaiecee, I hope you feel better soon! Sassy, I'm swollen too. My hands and feet/ankles are. I had to take my rings off. Are you drinking enough water?

I've been coughing so much I can't stand it anymore. It hurts so bad!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies, were all falling apart!!! Lol


----------



## darkstar

We went to see the hospital today, its only small but almost brand new and lovely. No TV's in the rooms though :-( It made it all feel so real!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Little J, so cute! Kaiecee, I hope you feel better soon! Sassy, I'm swollen too. My hands and feet/ankles are. I had to take my rings off. Are you drinking enough water?
> 
> I've been coughing so much I can't stand it anymore. It hurts so bad!

I'm sorry Ducky! It sounds like you are having a rough time! I agree with Nikki, we all are falling apart. It is that end of the road push I suppose. 

My ankles are swollen something awful right now and I haven't even been up on my feet. The front of my calves are a little sore and it is making me a little nervous. I've been reading that sudden swelling with soreness in the calves should be looked at. If it hasn't gone down by tomorrow, I may call a triage nurse and ask what they think. My appointment is Monday afternoon so I would rather wait instead of having to go in to the hospital. I am trying to drink more water to see if that helps reduce the swelling. Chloe is bumping and moving around great so I am not as concerned but I am still watching everything.


----------



## Lillian33

Gosh ladies we do have some third tri symptoms happening today dont we!! I hope you all feel a little better after a good nights rest!

Sassy I really hope your swelling is gone by the morning, rest up :) You too Kaiecee, lots of fluids!

Little J Braxton is SO cute!!!

Aruppe, enjoy your shower!!

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Ducky, Sassy & Kaiecee - Sorry you're all struggling at the moment & hope you feel better really soon :hugs:


----------



## Little J

Do any of you ladies feet KILL when you first get up to walk when you get outta bed? Geesh... i feel like i have to walk like a granny for a while, how can i survive 2 more months of that and i know itll get even worse!


----------



## Kaiecee

So my flu is ceasing finally tummy still sensitive I ate another plain eggo and water and it seems to be settling hope I can get some stuff done today


----------



## ARuppe716

Little J- is it in your arches and into your heel? If so its a form of plantar fasciitis (I was a dancer!) and it often stems from tight calf muscles. Plus our feet are having to compensate for more weight and a change in center of gravity. Mine kill me throughout the day! I keep a tennis ball under my desk at work and roll my feet on it to massage it. You can also stand in the ball with it under the site spots to help. Usually it's from tissue tightening up and "sticks" to itself so the massage helps loosen it. I hope that helps!!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I have the same thing on my feet when I used to work I always had to take something for the swelling and the pain since I was on my feel 8-10 hrs or more


----------



## mellywelly

Only 1 of my feet hurt, its all around the edge of the outside of my heel. It's really painful in a morning, I can hardly put that foot down but it does gradually get better the more I walk on it. I had it before being pregnant but it's definitely worse these past few weeks.


----------



## sassy_mom

Still swollen this morning. It lessened some but not a whole bunch. Baby is still moving fine and I got up every 2 hours to pee last night so I think I will continue to drink water and take it easy and just wait until I go to the doctor tomorrow to see what is going on. That is of course unless something else pops up that makes me worry. I know sudden swelling can be an issue so I am watching everything. I just really don't want to sit in the hospital. Especially if it isn't anything but some swelling. I would hate to take up a room for someone who was really in labor and needed it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry about that cuz there will always be room for someone else who might need it to deliver 
Hope u get the swelling down


----------



## La Mere

Good morning ladies! I'm sorry so mamy of you are having a rough time of it!

I had a rough night last night.. Well technically early, early this morning. I was fast asleep until my belly just started cramping and was all tight and my head was feeling dizzy, all while laying in bed. I was kinda freaking out, trying to remember how it felt when I first went into labor with Rayven. Turns out I was just gassy and a bit constipated (sry tmi). JB was wiggling, kicking and moving all about so that helped ease my mind too.. 

On a Christmas note: :xmas6: I got my secret santa mailed out yesterday! :happydance: Definitely wanted to make sure that they got delivered in time!


----------



## Lilahbear

Sorry to hear so many you have various ailments. My back is sore today. I'm not sure if its from the emergency stop I had to do in the car earlier or whether its from all the walking we did today (bought all the final baby bits). Probably the walking, but I am still a little paranoid I hurt the baby when I stopped even though it didn't hurt at the time and I had the belt under my belly. 

Hope everyone's feeling better soon!


----------



## sassy_mom

Checked my bp while we got our groceries and it was great so I will bring up the swelling at the Dr tomorrow. I've been feeling fine and baby is moving great. I just wish this dang swelling would go down. My feet feel ridiculous!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Checked my bp while we got our groceries and it was great so I will bring up the swelling at the Dr tomorrow. I've been feeling fine and baby is moving great. I just wish this dang swelling would go down. My feet feel ridiculous!

My dr said swelling is "normal" and "ok" as long as you don't have a headache and blurred vision with it. Just try to keep you're feet elevated as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Did my nst today. Took baby a Little longer to pass her bpp today. Dh brought dd to lunch and when they got home I was sleeping. Dh was like what are you doing? I was like ahhh sleeping? Then he asks why? :grr: I'd like to see him at almost 35 weeks pregnant. 

Ugh. Anyways. My feet are killing me. They are swelled, but not too bad. I think it has to do with the extra weight and poor shoe support since I live in my flip flops. :blush: 

I finally got batteries for baby's swing (which was brand new from dd, she never used it) and it doesn't work!! I'm a little irritated, and hoping dh can fix it. :thumbup: I did manage to get all of dd's presents wrapped last night. I'm feeling like things are getting done and checked of my to do list. :thumbup: 

Well that's my daily random rambling. :rofl: how's everybody else? <3


----------



## sassy_mom

Sitting with DD watching some tv and finishing up some crocheting. I would love nothing more than to go lay down and sleep but DH is with FIL and it is too late for DD to lay down with me so we are just hanging out in front of the tv. 

I am seriously counting down the days now. So ready for her to be here. I've gotten to the point where bending, sitting, leaning, any of that is nearly impossible.

I am so unprepared for Christmas. I seriously need to get DD's presents situated. Ugh! I still feel so overwhelmed with trying to finish up baby things and presents and ..... it just gives me a headache thinking about it all. I think I am over thinking it. I just feel like we aren't ready but I know things are fine. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I really need to get stuff done too the stomached flu has made me late in stuff I wanted done this week :( 

I also have this sick feeling that baby will be coming sooner than I think hopefully that's just my paranoia!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, been a bit busy the past 2 or so days and haven't been on, so glad to know most of you had a good thanksgiving and seem to be getting things in order for baby. I guess judging by all the aches, pains and complaints its safe to say we're getting close to D-Day!! 

AFM, DH and i went to look at tiles on Friday and walked around a little too much, also they were using a really strong cleaning agent on the floors while we were there, so i got all dizzy and just about passed out, luckily DH was there to hold me up but i had to get down onto my knees on the floor and then sit in a chair for a few minutes before i was able to make it to lie down in the car. I was fine after lying down for a bit tho and i love the tiles we got :)

My friend is organizing some extra help to speed up the work on the house, don't know what i'd do without her. She really understands that we want to get set up before baby gets here so another set of workmen should be working with the current ones starting tomorrow to get it all done in half the time (hopefully). I'll definitely have to try and post some pics for you ladies, but at the moment there's not a lot to see.


----------



## sassy_mom

Everyone swears I won't make it to my due date. I'm really not sure why they say that. Wishful thinking on their part I think. :haha: I have the feeling she will be late. But who knows! DH told me last night he gave me 3 weeks. :haha:


----------



## Little J

ARuppe716 said:


> Little J- is it in your arches and into your heel? If so its a form of plantar fasciitis (I was a dancer!) and it often stems from tight calf muscles. Plus our feet are having to compensate for more weight and a change in center of gravity. Mine kill me throughout the day! I keep a tennis ball under my desk at work and roll my feet on it to massage it. You can also stand in the ball with it under the site spots to help. Usually it's from tissue tightening up and "sticks" to itself so the massage helps loosen it. I hope that helps!!! :)

Yes it is! THanks ill try that!! My calve muscles cramp up alot when im sleeping too, even tho i drink plenty of water, i will just extend my leg and WHAM CRAMP! my calve/s will get hard as a rock! and i have to wake hubby up to rub it to get it to calm down bc its hard for me to reach. His grandpa said to sleep with Soap at the foot of my bed? apparently it works for him with his leg cramps?

Also, the other night off and on i had this wierd feeling at the top of my belly like i couldnt breath bc somthing was pushing on my diaphragm or pushing up restricting me from taking in deep breaths, it kinda hurt! but it only lasted that day off an on, and ive been fine ever since.... very odd


----------



## jrowenj

ughh... is it possible to get sick from someone via internet? I feel soooo damn sick! Couldn't sleep at all last night because I was so nauseous and now all day today I feel like I am going to puke :cry:


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> ughh... is it possible to get sick from someone via internet? I feel soooo damn sick! Couldn't sleep at all last night because I was so nauseous and now all day today I feel like I am going to puke :cry:

i couldnt sleep at all lastnight either, but thats it

hope you feel better hun! Not too long til you get your baby boy in ur arms!!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ughh... is it possible to get sick from someone via internet? I feel soooo damn sick! Couldn't sleep at all last night because I was so nauseous and now all day today I feel like I am going to puke :cry:
> 
> i couldnt sleep at all lastnight either, but thats it
> 
> hope you feel better hun! Not too long til you get your baby boy in ur arms!!Click to expand...

thanks...and LOVE the pics of Braxton!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

Gosh we are definitely getting near, hope you ladies who have been feeling poorly over the weekend are feeling better now.

Sassy - glad the BP is ok. Like you say get the swelling checked out tomorrow. I've had to remove my rings now as cannot get them off :(

AJ - gosh, glad your DH was there to look after you. What a lovely friend as well.

Afm it's been quite a busy weekend and I've managed to keep myself busy and not really think too much about baby measuring a lot ahead and c section. My niece stayed Friday night and she was so cute when DH went to work, she was like 'ill look after the mum to be and bump, don't worry' She is only four :) she slept next to me all night with her hand on my tummy wrapped up in one of baby's blankets.

Saturday I did a bit too much and had the major nesting bug but I achieved a lot! Defrosted freezer, cleaned kitchen draws and cupboards all out, sorted out a cupboard full of stuff (DH's junk), packed (well nearly finished) hospital bag, washed and ironed all the bed linen in the house and more of baby's clothes from the shower. Phew! The list is smaller now but itching to get it all sorted but am shattered!

Aruppe - how was your shower?


----------



## brieri1

Had my baby shower yesterday. It was wonderful. And Lilah dropped over the last few days, I can once again feel her tush below my ribs. I can't believe how close we are all getting, with a baby already here of our little group. We have come on an incredible journey together.


----------



## gingermango

Woe we're doing really well to be this close to the end and we havent had any premmies yet!!

So after spending last weekend in hospital on a drip my hand is still bruised and sore :( then I had really bad toothache and the dentist has had to start root canal treatment grr, roll on January cos things can only get better lol

Im sure I heard movement is supposed to slow down near the end but this one is still just as active lol so Ill probably go over its just my luck!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ginger

Sorry to hear about your bruised hand. How are you?

Not sure if you've seen but Betheney had a gorgeous baby boy earlier this week. They induced her early due to pre eclampsia. X


----------



## gingermango

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ginger
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bruised hand. How are you?
> 
> Not sure if you've seen but Betheney had a gorgeous baby boy earlier this week. They induced her early due to pre eclampsia. X

Aww no I missed that!! I had 40 pages to catch up on so skipped some :blush: I shall have a search for her journal and catch up!

Im ok plodding along :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

DH and I are under the weather. Laid low today and feeling better. Thinking all the time spent with family over the Thanksgiving holiday gave everyone the opportunity to spread their germs!

Yesterday I got more of the nursery organized. I am starting to really feel the pressure to get it done. I may be wrong, but I feel like this baby might come a bit early. My mom was 3 weeks early with me. Of course, by saying that I have guaranteed I will be overdue! :)


----------



## duckytwins

I would love to go early too! I was three weeks late!! :shock: but the boys were born 4 weeks early. I wonder what my chances of going into labor early are??

Sorry to hear so many if us aren't feeling well. 

I've been on the couch most of the day, watching the boys decorate the house, watching Christmas movies and listening to Christmas music. I made a big roast chicken dinner and I'm thinking about some pumpkin cheesecake a little later! I can't believe the weekend is over. I'd rather have DH and the boys home for another few days.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I hope everyone starts feeling a little better. :hugs:

I leave tomorrow to travel to my job interview. It's 6.5 hr drive one way, so DH and I are staying the night before interview and the night after there. Wish me luck! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sending lots of good luck your way Babyhopeful2!!!!

Jrowen hope you feel better soon!!! Being sick is no fun and being sick while big and pregnant has to be worse. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I hope everyone starts feeling a little better. :hugs:
> 
> I leave tomorrow to travel to my job interview. It's 6.5 hr drive one way, so DH and I are staying the night before interview and the night after there. Wish me luck! :happydance:

Good luck! All my crossables are crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## darkstar

Hope those of you not feeling well feel better soon!

I keep feeling so tired but I'm frustrated I can't get everything done I want to do. My to-do list is a mile long.


----------



## ARuppe716

LIttle J- Glad to help with your feet! I would also do some basic calf stretches throughout the day to keep them loose and then right before bed. And have DH massage them out :) It isn't always comfortable but it's working miracles for me! When I start getting more cramps I have my hubby dig in a little and they immediately give me some relief!

The shower was great! I am overwhelmed by the amount of family and friends that came out to celebrate with us. We got some fantastic things including our travel system, high chair, and all of our bedding! Also each person was asked to bring a favorite childhood book for the baby to help build his library, some of the books have beautiful inscriptions of childhood memories in them that made me tear up to read. My mom did a great job putting everything together- we had a monster theme (same as our bedding) with bright colors and the games included a design your own bib contest that was judged by dh's two best guy friends who were there and sippy cups filled with candy and you had to guess the amount. It was so nice to see so many people from different places in our lives all together in one room. Some family we hadn't even seen since our wedding! Now we have our work cut out for us to put everything away and sort. I can't wait to wash sheets and clothes and start to figure out what we still need. I have been holding back on buying things because of the shower and now I can go full force! :) Hopefully some of my friends will post pictures online so I can share some with you ladies! 

After a nice long weekend with family and friends I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow!! But I'm in the final stretch and counting down my last four weeks! woohoo!


----------



## snowangel187

Is anybody else overheating like crazy? I feel like sticking my head in the freezer. :wacko:


----------



## duckytwins

YES! I am almost constantly sweating! It's like in the 30s F over night and I sleep with the ceiling fan on, the window cracked open and just a knit blanket. I thought I was going to die at my Aunt's house on Thanksgiving, it was soooo hot!


----------



## ARuppe716

Me!! Im always hot!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im always cold lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck on job interview :) 

I'm always hot it was even snowing a little here and I was dying of heat expecially since dh likes it hot and wants to cuddle it kills me it's rare I sleep with blankets


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm with Nikki ... I am always cold! I have been this entire pregnancy. With DD, I sweated like a pig but this one ... noooooo FREEZING! Everybody said oh at least when it is cold you'll feel good. Nope now I'm just more cold. :haha:


----------



## darkstar

I've been getting hot flashes. I said to DH that if I wasn't pregnant I would think I was menopausal  It's coming into summer here so it's only going to get worse too


----------



## Lillian33

Oh gosh Snow YES, always hot - and it's not even proper summer here yet!!

Babyhopeful, best of luck for your interview, how exciting :flower:

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Sassy and all your swelling has gone :hugs:

Aruppe, so glad you had a nice shower, I saw a lovely pic of you and some friends on Facebook already :)

Sonia your neice sounds too cute for words, bless her for looking after you!

Found out today that my work colleague is throwing me a very small baby shower with just a few people :happydance: it will just be at work and nothing big but I think it's very sweet of her since I dont have many friends here yet :thumbup:

Rest up ladies, there are still a few of you not feeling the best - Jrow, hope your tummy improves by morning. Sending you all :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Def freezing even more now too! Since it was so freaking cold out today! It was snowing yesterday!! I hate the heat up and a heated blanket on and hubby was looking at me like i was crazy...even when we first found out id always be cold and it was almost summertime!


----------



## ARuppe716

DH is packing for a work trip... He will be gone until Saturday. It's always weird when he's away and I think he's nervous that something will happen while he's away. I assured him that it's still too early and if something were to happen his work would understand and send him home. I think he may be near some of you UK ladies... He's flying over and staying somewhere near Manchester. Fingers crossed he has a safe trip and baby stays right where he is this week!!


----------



## snowangel187

I think Santa is bringing me a new camera for Christmas but "he" is undecided on what to get. Anybody have suggestions? What do you have and the pros and cons? :shrug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Aruppe - Manchester is lovely, amazing for shopping. It's quite a way from me and is in the north west of the country, I'm in the south closer to London. I'm sure baby will stay all snug inside your tummy until he gets home and hopefully for a little longer afterwards x wishing him a safe trip x


----------



## BlossomJ

Ginger - Good to hear from you :)

Aruppe - Glad you had a great time & looking forward to some pics :)

Babyhopeful2 - Hope it goes great! Will be thinking of you :)


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe716 said:


> DH is packing for a work trip... He will be gone until Saturday. It's always weird when he's away and I think he's nervous that something will happen while he's away. I assured him that it's still too early and if something were to happen his work would understand and send him home. I think he may be near some of you UK ladies... He's flying over and staying somewhere near Manchester. Fingers crossed he has a safe trip and baby stays right where he is this week!!

I'm near Manchester :) The weather here is grim at the moment, so make sure he has an umbrella!

Hopefully the week will fly by & he'll be back before you know it :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies! Ill pass on to him about the weather!

Snow- I just bought a Lumix camera and like it very much so far! Its smaller like a compact but with a larger interchangeable lens that takes photos like an slr without the huge price tag...


----------



## span

Sorry so many of you are struggling. :hugs: I'm not doing too badly so far, though I'm getting less sleep each night through peeing and general discomfort. Only 2 days left at work now though so that'll make things easier.

MW wednesday - can't believe I'm nearly 34 weeks already! :shock:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh! My cough has gotten worse and it's very hard to breathe. My chest, throat and belly all hurt from all the coughing. DH had to call the on call dr this morning because I can't stop coughing. I'm so worried if I'm having trouble breathing, so is baby!! :cry:


----------



## Little J

glad all the showers went well ladies! 

I went to the store the other day to start buying things i need for my hospital bag... as in just regular cotton undies, and i was telling hubby i didnt wanna ruin them! haha i like them!:dohh: im sucha goof, maybe ill take half of the new cotton ones and half of older ones that are on their last leg to compromise


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> glad all the showers went well ladies!
> 
> I went to the store the other day to start buying things i need for my hospital bag... as in just regular cotton undies, and i was telling hubby i didnt wanna ruin them! haha i like them!:dohh: im sucha goof, maybe ill take half of the new cotton ones and half of older ones that are on their last leg to compromise

Haha! I'm the same, I got plain black underwear for my hospital bag & I want to wear it now :rofl:

I love it when you post - your new scan picture makes me smile every time I see it! :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry you are feeling so bad Ducky! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Is there anything they can give you to help you feel better and ease the coughing?? 

I have my doctor appt today ... for real this time :haha: ... hoping for a quick visit. The swelling has gone down some. My left ankle is still more like Fred Flinstone than it should be :haha: but hopefully the swelling is on its way out. Either way I will be bringing it up today and making sure they take note of it. 

I really need to get on packing my hospital bag. I've been meaning to go and pick up all those little travel size things so I don't have to worry about filling bottles and junk like that. They weren't too fond of me taking a shower there anyway. They wouldn't take the catheter out of my hand to let me take a shower until almost right before we went home. I was angry because I felt so gross. Hopefully they have changed things a bit .... or maybe I can be a little more vocal with them. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

I agree. LittleJ your new picture makes me smile all the time. :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just had my endocrinologist apptmnt and my regular NST ob/gyn apptment.. 

I am totally bummed. I gained 5 lbs IN A WEEK! (WTF!?) I mean I guess i can write it off to water weight and constipation and thanksgiving dinners... but mannnnn....

Then my Hemoglobin a1c was a 6.2! Which is fine, but still elevated and it shows my blood sugars have been running a bit higher than what I am used to (im usually 5.8) :( I try so hard to do well and then it turns back around and kicks me in the butt. oh well, just got to try to do better for next month I guess...

I go to the specialist ultrasound tomorrow morning, so hopefully she gets some good 4d pics.. thats at 9:15 am..

other than that I am on bi-weekly NST's so I go back Thursday for that. I am so glad I work from home because I do not know where I would find the time to get all these doc apptmnts in! Jeeesh..

Sorry just ranting!


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry you are feeling so bad Ducky! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Is there anything they can give you to help you feel better and ease the coughing??
> 
> I have my doctor appt today ... for real this time :haha: ... hoping for a quick visit. The swelling has gone down some. My left ankle is still more like Fred Flinstone than it should be :haha: but hopefully the swelling is on its way out. Either way I will be bringing it up today and making sure they take note of it.
> 
> I really need to get on packing my hospital bag. I've been meaning to go and pick up all those little travel size things so I don't have to worry about filling bottles and junk like that. They weren't too fond of me taking a shower there anyway. They wouldn't take the catheter out of my hand to let me take a shower until almost right before we went home. I was angry because I felt so gross. Hopefully they have changed things a bit .... or maybe I can be a little more vocal with them. :haha:

I couldn't cope without being able to get washed properly. That was the only thing that perked me up & made me feel half human again last time :haha: Though I was in for four days, so I would have smelled pretty bad with no shower :haha: I'm going to be a bit more confident & stick up for myself this time too... They'll get fed up of me and send me home sooner if nothing else! :rofl:

Nikki - Rant away! Sorry about your readings :(

Don't worry too much about the weight though, as you say, fluid retention is likely to account for a lot of it & there's not too long left. You'll probably loose it quickly afterwards anyway :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Not feeling well. Ugh! I wish so much I could lay down and sleep until my appt. I felt really good when I got up this morning. Not sure what is going on. I've set off bh ... and I barely did anything! I just wiped down my counters (which I don't have much of) and swept the floor. My feet are back up swollen like they have been the past two days .... oh man ... I am really feeling done now. :haha: I know that I don't actually want to be, it is just the discomfort and tiredness talking. I can barely move around. I tried reading to DD ... that is a quiet activity ... got through one short story and I'm out of breath and panting. So now she is sitting looking through her books and I feel bad. :( I want to read and be able to play with her like before. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Sometimes I feel so aggravated because I feel like being pregnant has taken me away from DD and it isn't fair. Anybody else with children feeling this way too? 

Thanks for letting me vent ladies.


----------



## Little J

Blossom and Sassy- Thanks! It totally puts a smile on my face too when i see it! I am putting that pic on my fridge so my day starts off great. Somthing about a smiling baby that just brightens your day! :thumbup::hugs:

Nik- I wouldnt worry to much about it, you had plateued with weight gain for a while havent you? I totally blame thanksgiving! Remember.... right now the LO gains alot of weight each week that goes by now... not to mention how much the palcenta actually weighs on top of that, geesh! (I think i read in a book that the placenta weighs up to 4 lbs or so when you finally deliver, thats alot!)

I found it hard to enjoy thanksgiving like i used to.... i wanted to eat so much but bc there isnt much room to put it, i couldnt eat very much and i still had the "im gunna die, im so full" feeling. These babies take up so much room it makes it hard to endulge!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - I'm physically feeling pretty good, but playing with DS wipes me out in about two minutes! I feel bad that he's not getting as much from me as he used to, so can totally relate to what you must be going through. I just keep reminding myself that it will be really nice for him having a sibling when he's older & this stage of our pregnancy is really quite short in the scheme of things. Also, we won't be able to do quite as much with then when the babies get here, so I guess it's preparing them for that too :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a sore tummy today I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see how big baby is and probably put me on insuline we will see what happens I guess


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> Blossom and Sassy- Thanks! It totally puts a smile on my face too when i see it! I am putting that pic on my fridge so my day starts off great. Somthing about a smiling baby that just brightens your day! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Nik- I wouldnt worry to much about it, you had plateued with weight gain for a while havent you? I totally blame thanksgiving! Remember.... right now the LO gains alot of weight each week that goes by now... not to mention how much the palcenta actually weighs on top of that, geesh! (I think i read in a book that the placenta weighs up to 4 lbs or so when you finally deliver, thats alot!)
> 
> I found it hard to enjoy thanksgiving like i used to.... i wanted to eat so much but bc there isnt much room to put it, i couldnt eat very much and i still had the "im gunna die, im so full" feeling. These babies take up so much room it makes it hard to endulge!

I'd lost a whole stone when I got home from hospital after giving birth & DS was only about 5lb! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> I have a sore tummy today I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see how big baby is and probably put me on insuline we will see what happens I guess

Sorry you're still not feeling right Kaiecee :( Hope the scan goes well though & baby is measuring ok :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

They just wan to see if baby is gaining too much weight cuz of my gd


----------



## mellywelly

The shortness of breath is happening here too now! It's only been the last couple of days but even the tiniest thing like making coffees this morning left me panting! And I'm hot too, very strange as I'm normally the cold one when every one else is hot! 

I've just finished my last week on call for about 10 months :yipee: and I've only got Thursday and Friday to work and that's it! We rotate our days we work so I had to say bye to 2 of the team today, it was really strange!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> They just wan to see if baby is gaining too much weight cuz of my gd

Hopefully he won't. I know there's an increased chance he'll be bigger, but it's not always the case. Fingers crossed he is where you'd like him to be. What weight were your others?


----------



## Kaiecee

Well remember I was with my ex my last 2 kids and he's a big guy over 300 pounds and 6 foot 5 
So my first was 3 weeks late and 8lbs 10oz
My second was 2 weeks early and was 8lbs 13oz

And no gd for any of those Pregnancys 

Now dh is less than 6 foot and is maybe 165 pounds I think so we were expecting this to be a smaller baby than my others since I was a small baby and so was he cuz my ex was 10 pounds when he was Born


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry you are feeling so bad Ducky! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Is there anything they can give you to help you feel better and ease the coughing??
> 
> I have my doctor appt today ... for real this time :haha: ... hoping for a quick visit. The swelling has gone down some. My left ankle is still more like Fred Flinstone than it should be :haha: but hopefully the swelling is on its way out. Either way I will be bringing it up today and making sure they take note of it.
> 
> I really need to get on packing my hospital bag. I've been meaning to go and pick up all those little travel size things so I don't have to worry about filling bottles and junk like that. They weren't too fond of me taking a shower there anyway. They wouldn't take the catheter out of my hand to let me take a shower until almost right before we went home. I was angry because I felt so gross. Hopefully they have changed things a bit .... or maybe I can be a little more vocal with them. :haha:

I took a shower everyday I was there, I just held my arm out of the shower that had my IV in it. :rofl:



sassy_mom said:


> Not feeling well. Ugh! I wish so much I could lay down and sleep until my appt. I felt really good when I got up this morning. Not sure what is going on. I've set off bh ... and I barely did anything! I just wiped down my counters (which I don't have much of) and swept the floor. My feet are back up swollen like they have been the past two days .... oh man ... I am really feeling done now. :haha: I know that I don't actually want to be, it is just the discomfort and tiredness talking. I can barely move around. I tried reading to DD ... that is a quiet activity ... got through one short story and I'm out of breath and panting. So now she is sitting looking through her books and I feel bad. :( I want to read and be able to play with her like before. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Sometimes I feel so aggravated because I feel like being pregnant has taken me away from DD and it isn't fair. Anybody else with children feeling this way too?
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent ladies.

I feel pretty guilty daily. :( especially being stuck on bedrest. I have to remind myself that its not much longer, dd is still small, and I can only do what I can do. :thumbup:


----------



## els1022

Hi ladies. We are just about settled in our new home. I am exhausted! I've cheated bedrest a bit and have helped unpack-nothing heavy but I've realized what a difference a month of rest has affected my strength. DH is sick of my honey-do list, I'm sure!! I want everything done before little one makes her appearance and that could be two weeks!
Hope everyone feels better. We are falling apart!!:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm not sure what's up with dh maybe cuz it's his first that he's neurvous but he says thing just to piss me off maybe that his way to get me to reassure himself but I hope he doesn't think a baby is easy he even asked me or told me that babies should sleep the night right away lol I couldn't say much but laught I told he better b ready cuz I was ok with my 2 I had he really wanted kids and wants more but if he does step up which I'm really sure he will cuz he takes good care of me now I think it's just nerves well I'm not sure ill have more


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> Well remember I was with my ex my last 2 kids and he's a big guy over 300 pounds and 6 foot 5
> So my first was 3 weeks late and 8lbs 10oz
> My second was 2 weeks early and was 8lbs 13oz
> 
> And no gd for any of those Pregnancys
> 
> Now dh is less than 6 foot and is maybe 165 pounds I think so we were expecting this to be a smaller baby than my others since I was a small baby and so was he cuz my ex was 10 pounds when he was Born

So maybe it'll balance out a bit with this one & won't be any larger, even if it is slightly bigger from the GD? Guess you'll have a better idea tomorrow. Will have my fingers crossed it's a healthy weight :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> I'm not sure what's up with dh maybe cuz it's his first that he's neurvous but he says thing just to piss me off maybe that his way to get me to reassure himself but I hope he doesn't think a baby is easy he even asked me or told me that babies should sleep the night right away lol I couldn't say much but laught I told he better b ready cuz I was ok with my 2 I had he really wanted kids and wants more but if he does step up which I'm really sure he will cuz he takes good care of me now I think it's just nerves well I'm not sure ill have more

My DH says some things flippantly (like, why do we need all these clothes, they can just be wrapped up in a sack) and I think that is just insecurity and him trying to joke about it to feel better about the unknown. Guys don't have all the emotion and hormones we have and sometimes say things without thinking. Of course, we take everything personally and it makes for a fight.

It's insecurity and worry about how life will change. Wait until he holds his child for the first time. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies!!! :hugs: Snow you are right. We can only do so much. Our DD's are the same age ... have you noticed her getting way more independent since becoming pregnant? I know mine has. She was already independent but now even DH notices it. I know it isn't a bad thing but sometimes it really gets to me when I have to say I just can't. :( She definitely goes off on her own to play more but I wish I didn't feel the guilt of when she asks me to do something and I just can't give it more than a minute or two before it wears me out. I know it is preparing her like Blossom said and that will be good for her to be able to manage somewhat on her own when I can't do something right away. I think it is all just going to take some adjusting. It still feels crazy to think that we are about to be a family of 4.


----------



## BlossomJ

els1022 said:


> Hi ladies. We are just about settled in our new home. I am exhausted! I've cheated bedrest a bit and have helped unpack-nothing heavy but I've realized what a difference a month of rest has affected my strength. DH is sick of my honey-do list, I'm sure!! I want everything done before little one makes her appearance and that could be two weeks!
> Hope everyone feels better. We are falling apart!!:hugs:

Glad you're getting sorted! :)

Hopefully we should be moving in 3 weeks, so I'll be at the same stage in the pregnancy as you are now. It's reassuring that you've managed it Ok.

Not sure how I'll do it, but I guess I'll mainly be keeping DS out of mischief & not too involved in actually moving :)


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's up with dh maybe cuz it's his first that he's neurvous but he says thing just to piss me off maybe that his way to get me to reassure himself but I hope he doesn't think a baby is easy he even asked me or told me that babies should sleep the night right away lol I couldn't say much but laught I told he better b ready cuz I was ok with my 2 I had he really wanted kids and wants more but if he does step up which I'm really sure he will cuz he takes good care of me now I think it's just nerves well I'm not sure ill have more
> 
> My DH says some things flippantly (like, why do we need all these clothes, they can just be wrapped up in a sack) and I think that is just insecurity and him trying to joke about it to feel better about the unknown. Guys don't have all the emotion and hormones we have and sometimes say things without thinking. Of course, we take everything personally and it makes for a fight.
> 
> It's insecurity and worry about how life will change. Wait until he holds his child for the first time. :)Click to expand...

That's what I thought cuz he's usually very open and loves to express himself tells me he loves me minimum 10-15 times a day so when this started it freaked me out a little


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's up with dh maybe cuz it's his first that he's neurvous but he says thing just to piss me off maybe that his way to get me to reassure himself but I hope he doesn't think a baby is easy he even asked me or told me that babies should sleep the night right away lol I couldn't say much but laught I told he better b ready cuz I was ok with my 2 I had he really wanted kids and wants more but if he does step up which I'm really sure he will cuz he takes good care of me now I think it's just nerves well I'm not sure ill have more
> 
> My DH says some things flippantly (like, why do we need all these clothes, they can just be wrapped up in a sack) and I think that is just insecurity and him trying to joke about it to feel better about the unknown. Guys don't have all the emotion and hormones we have and sometimes say things without thinking. Of course, we take everything personally and it makes for a fight.
> 
> It's insecurity and worry about how life will change. Wait until he holds his child for the first time. :)Click to expand...


Mine too! lol! He says do we really need all this stuff?? I ask do you not remember when DD was little .... he says no not really. He asked me once if we had enough clothes yet ... we barely had anything and I said ok what about all the times they spit up on their clothes .... he said oh well just wipe them off and leave it. :haha:


----------



## jellybeans

Kaiecee said:


> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?

i was told my bump is 4lb 8oz and apparently that's right on track!:thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's up with dh maybe cuz it's his first that he's neurvous but he says thing just to piss me off maybe that his way to get me to reassure himself but I hope he doesn't think a baby is easy he even asked me or told me that babies should sleep the night right away lol I couldn't say much but laught I told he better b ready cuz I was ok with my 2 I had he really wanted kids and wants more but if he does step up which I'm really sure he will cuz he takes good care of me now I think it's just nerves well I'm not sure ill have more
> 
> My DH says some things flippantly (like, why do we need all these clothes, they can just be wrapped up in a sack) and I think that is just insecurity and him trying to joke about it to feel better about the unknown. Guys don't have all the emotion and hormones we have and sometimes say things without thinking. Of course, we take everything personally and it makes for a fight.
> 
> It's insecurity and worry about how life will change. Wait until he holds his child for the first time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine too! lol! He says do we really need all this stuff?? I ask do you not remember when DD was little .... he says no not really. He asked me once if we had enough clothes yet ... we barely had anything and I said ok what about all the times they spit up on their clothes .... he said oh well just wipe them off and leave it. :haha:Click to expand...


I think men are just stupid. :rofl: dh has fought me when I buy diapers. Um. Ya. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

jellybeans said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?
> 
> i was told my bump is 4lb 8oz and apparently that's right on track!:thumbup:Click to expand...

About 4lbs is average based on What to Expect. In the coming weeks, however, baby grows very rapidly - about 1/2 lb a week - so if your EDD is off even by a week it can make a dramatic difference!

Also, remember that weights are estimates and are rarely accurate. A deviation of 1-2lbs is no big deal if you are 150lbs, but it's huge for babies!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?

Babycenter.com says average weight for 32 weeks is 3.75. But also says not to worry about what the ultrasound says because they're not accurate.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies 

Me too I have 3 cases if diapers not including nb ones and I said in jan ill buy one more box with a box of wipes and he says don't u think u have enough? I said omg ur gonna have a rude awakening then if course to piss me off he says but u doing all the changi g and feeding right lol I said I think I've done enough its ur turn to step up and I think he's terrified to be alone with the baby cuz I'm having a cesarian so he will be with the baby before me and I think that freaks him out lol


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?
> 
> Babycenter.com says average weight for 32 weeks is 3.75. But also says not to worry about what the ultrasound says because they're not accurate.Click to expand...

I just hope they don't say he's more than 5 pounds cuz then I will asked to be induced earlier I was under the assumption with a cesarian planned it would b at 38 weeks but one of the doctors said 39 I'd really rather 38


----------



## jrowenj

you ladies are so funny and so right about our OH's when it comes to what we need for the baby!! I have like 4 pair of pjs and he's like do we really need all those? UMMM we need more than that unless you want our baby wearing spit up and pee or you want me doing laundry EVERY day!


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?
> 
> Babycenter.com says average weight for 32 weeks is 3.75. But also says not to worry about what the ultrasound says because they're not accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope they don't say he's more than 5 pounds cuz then I will asked to be induced earlier I was under the assumption with a cesarian planned it would b at 38 weeks but one of the doctors said 39 I'd really rather 38Click to expand...

They can't induce before 39 weeks unless medically necessary here. :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?
> 
> Babycenter.com says average weight for 32 weeks is 3.75. But also says not to worry about what the ultrasound says because they're not accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope they don't say he's more than 5 pounds cuz then I will asked to be induced earlier I was under the assumption with a cesarian planned it would b at 38 weeks but one of the doctors said 39 I'd really rather 38Click to expand...
> 
> They can't induce before 39 weeks unless medically necessary here. :shrug:Click to expand...

My younger son was a planned cesarian here in Canada at 38 weeks they said he was big enough and I had no complications with him during my pregnancy


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?
> 
> Babycenter.com says average weight for 32 weeks is 3.75. But also says not to worry about what the ultrasound says because they're not accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope they don't say he's more than 5 pounds cuz then I will asked to be induced earlier I was under the assumption with a cesarian planned it would b at 38 weeks but one of the doctors said 39 I'd really rather 38Click to expand...
> 
> They can't induce before 39 weeks unless medically necessary here. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My younger son was a planned cesarian here in Canada at 38 weeks they said he was big enough and I had no complications with him during my pregnancyClick to expand...

Hmm. Well maybe you still have a chance. ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> Do any of u ladies know what a baby should weight at around 32 weeks? So that ill have an idea of what might too big when they tell him his weight?

Mine was 3.7 lb at 31+1


----------



## Kaiecee

I think this pregnancy has been the hardest on me compared too all my other ones I just want to get everything organizes and feel ready to have him and have some time to relax without so much worry and stress and those stupid dog gates I want up!


----------



## Little J

In the book i have been ready it says at 31 weeks the average baby weighs 3.5 lbs.... and my Dr. said at 28 weeks babies tend to gain 1/2 lb weekly til birth from then on. So im assuming at 32 weeks the average baby would weigh 4lbs.

I am so jealous of the ladies that get to be on maternity leave already or soon.... im waiting until im suppost to pop to start mine, just bc i know i want to spend all my time with the baby. 

You ladies in the UK are lucky and get 6 months right?! JEALOUS!


----------



## Kaiecee

Little J said:


> In the book i have been ready it says at 31 weeks the average baby weighs 3.5 lbs.... and my Dr. said at 28 weeks babies tend to gain 1/2 lb weekly til birth from then on. So im assuming at 32 weeks the average baby would weigh 4lbs.
> 
> I am so jealous of the ladies that get to be on maternity leave already or soon.... im waiting until im suppost to pop to start mine, just bc i know i want to spend all my time with the baby.
> 
> You ladies in the UK are lucky and get 6 months right?! JEALOUS!

In Canada u get 11 months off and with my work I was doing I was on maternity leave at 3 month so almost 2 years


----------



## jrowenj

I have appointment at 4... prob just another boring HB, weight and doppler


----------



## duckytwins

I'm being sent to the hospital...


----------



## Kaiecee

How come ducky?


----------



## DittyByrd

duckytwins said:


> I'm being sent to the hospital...

I hope they get to the cause of all your respiratory problems and it's a quick and easy fix. Feel better and keep us posted.


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> In the book i have been ready it says at 31 weeks the average baby weighs 3.5 lbs.... and my Dr. said at 28 weeks babies tend to gain 1/2 lb weekly til birth from then on. So im assuming at 32 weeks the average baby would weigh 4lbs.
> 
> I am so jealous of the ladies that get to be on maternity leave already or soon.... im waiting until im suppost to pop to start mine, just bc i know i want to spend all my time with the baby.
> 
> You ladies in the UK are lucky and get 6 months right?! JEALOUS!

We can take off up to a year, but only the first 9 months are paid. Most of that is statutory maternity pay which isn't a huge mount.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> I have a sore tummy today I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see how big baby is and probably put me on insuline we will see what happens I guess

mine is sore today too, and i go tomorrow for ultrasound to see size of bay and fluid levels as well.. Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Nikkilewis14

How is this physically possible? lol Me at 7 weeks and 32 weeks lol.. 33 lbs heavier! omg! lol

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/7weekbump-1.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/32weeks.jpg


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> I have appointment at 4... prob just another boring HB, weight and doppler

I bet they put their fingers up your "hoo haw!" at 36 weeks the Dr. said they start checking your cervix for dialation!

Hope things are ok Ducky!

Wow, thats so awesome, i thought i was lucky my work paid for 8 weeks maternity leave. The US needs to get on the Ball!

Nik- you look great!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> How is this physically possible? lol Me at 7 weeks and 32 weeks lol.. 33 lbs heavier! omg! lol
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/7weekbump-1.jpg
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/32weeks.jpg

you're ALL belly though!!! 

Has anyone gotten stretch marks yet?? I check at LEAST once a day to see if I have any forming. Im obsessed!


----------



## jrowenj

Little J said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have appointment at 4... prob just another boring HB, weight and doppler
> 
> I bet they put their fingers up your "hoo haw!" at 36 weeks the Dr. said they start checking your cervix for dialation!
> 
> Hope things are ok Ducky!
> 
> Wow, thats so awesome, i thought i was lucky my work paid for 8 weeks maternity leave. The US needs to get on the Ball!
> 
> Nik- you look great!Click to expand...

OMG! I am sooo not ready for anything up my hoo haw! I am freaking out! Hope the Doc is prepared for a non-groomed patient. I cant see down there, soooo... yeah.....


----------



## La Mere

Omg! You look adorable and what a difference! :haha: You made me wanna do a earlier/later comparision lol


----------



## duckytwins

They are thinking either a blood clot or pneumonia. You can't say "blood clot" to the girl whose sister just passed away from a stroke!!! I'm so scared!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

no stretch marks here... YET!!!


Ducky, keep us updated! :( hope everything is ok!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have appointment at 4... prob just another boring HB, weight and doppler
> 
> I bet they put their fingers up your "hoo haw!" at 36 weeks the Dr. said they start checking your cervix for dialation!
> 
> Hope things are ok Ducky!
> 
> Wow, thats so awesome, i thought i was lucky my work paid for 8 weeks maternity leave. The US needs to get on the Ball!
> 
> Nik- you look great!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I am sooo not ready for anything up my hoo haw! I am freaking out! Hope the Doc is prepared for a non-groomed patient. I cant see down there, soooo... yeah.....Click to expand...


your not the only one non-groomed! i cant even freakin see down there.. gross lol


----------



## ARuppe716

I have major stretch marks!! Oh well... 

Jaime- maybe you'll get your Group B? I think they do that at 36 weeks?


----------



## Kaiecee

I reall have to groom lol dh is bringing me to get my eyebrows done this week I don't ha e the patients to do it 

Btw what is group b? 

Nikki cute bump but it does really look like its all bump :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Ducky keep us updated I hope it's not anything bad


----------



## Lilahbear

I hope things are okay Ducky!


----------



## JCh

Nikki - awesome bump pic! Lookin great :)
Ducky - Praying everything turns out ok - y do they insist on scaring the pregnant ladies?
Jaime - I managed until around 24 weeks before major stretch marks set in - half expected since my mom had LOTS.

Cannot believe how fast this is going.... OMG!


----------



## duckytwins

The dr just came in and said I have some kind of really bad infection. He's going to call my dr and see what to do.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky keep us updated. Hopefully everything is ok and they can get you all taken care of. 

Just got back from the doctor. I've gained another 7lbs! I am at 201 ..... :O :O :O :O I was a size 8 before getting pregnant. I asked if my weight is an issue as every appt I'm going up 5 or more pounds at a time. She didn't seem to think it was an issue. :dohh: Ok .... At one point I had gained 10lbs between appts. :shrug: I told her about my eating habits and how I've been taking care not to eat junk or go overboard so oh well! She did tell me baby is head down ... which I already knew. She didn't tell me the measurements but didn't say anything about her measuring ahead. She did ask if with DD I went on my own or was induced. I told her I went on my own. She said good and we hope to go that way this time too right. I said oh yes. She checked my swelling and said that sometimes it just happens. My bp was great so it just seems to be a side effect of pregnancy. :haha: 

I have my Group B strep test next time. I just so love when they have to go swabbing around up in there. :dohh::haha: Oh well .... after that I'm sure my appointments will become weekly and they will start their hoo ha exams. blah! Poor DH doesn't get to poke around in there because I am so uncomfortable and my belly is so big. It isn't fair the doctor does! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Have any of you UK ladies watched or are planning to watch the documentary on the Clark Brothers? I just saw an article about them and thought it was really interesting. I don't know if it will air here in the US but I would love to watch it. It seems really interesting ... sad but definitely an interesting documentary. They said in the article that it is just like the movie Benjamin Button. I saw that and it was a really moving film. I can only imagine how dealing with that rare genetic disease must be in real life.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope ducky ur ok and that u can go home 


Just made my kids beds and I feel like I'm gonna die out of breath and sore lol if feel old


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Boooo!!! Did y'all miss me?! LOL I sure missed you! 

I have some massive catching up to do, but wont be able 'til some time this week. Hope all is well!!


----------



## mellywelly

I think it was earlier tonight sassy but didn't watch it, I was too busy watching minor celebrities doing stupid tasks in the jungle:haha:

Ducky, hope they can give you something to clear your infection up!

I can't believe how intrusive your care is over the pond, with all your lady parts probing! We don't get anything or anyone up there until we go into labour!


----------



## mellywelly

Did you have a good time deedee?


----------



## darkstar

I hope all is well Ducky, keep us posted.. thinking of you.

I just packed my hospital bags.. it took me an hour. I still have to fit snacks in and so far I have a toiletries bag, an overnight bag and the nappy bag full, we're going to look like we're arriving for a week. When I did a hospital tour in the weekend the midwife said they provide nothing, no nappies, no pads. With my other kids they did. Oh well, I guess you can't get everything with free maternity care.

I have my group B test at 35 weeks. Testing wasn't done when I had my last two babies. I just read that they take samples from the exit hole too. What???


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> Boooo!!! Did y'all miss me?! LOL I sure missed you!
> 
> I have some massive catching up to do, but wont be able 'til some time this week. Hope all is well!!

Welcome back!


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> I think it was earlier tonight sassy but didn't watch it, I was too busy watching minor celebrities doing stupid tasks in the jungle:haha:
> 
> Ducky, hope they can give you something to clear your infection up!
> 
> I can't believe how intrusive your care is over the pond, with all your lady parts probing! We don't get anything or anyone up there until we go into labour!


Yea I feel like they are way too up in our business. They do the pap when we find out, the group B strep, and then from what I remember with DD, once my appts went to every week, they were always up there feeling around to see if I had dilated any. So annoying. I'm not sure why they need to keep checking. I mean, if I have contractions and it is time, I'll go to the hospital. I don't need you to keep sticking your hands up there. :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I hope all is well Ducky, keep us posted.. thinking of you.
> 
> I just packed my hospital bags.. it took me an hour. I still have to fit snacks in and so far I have a toiletries bag, an overnight bag and the nappy bag full, we're going to look like we're arriving for a week. When I did a hospital tour in the weekend the midwife said they provide nothing, no nappies, no pads. With my other kids they did. Oh well, I guess you can't get everything with free maternity care.
> 
> I have my group B test at 35 weeks. Testing wasn't done when I had my last two babies. I just read that they take samples from the exit hole too. What???


I've read that too but when I was pregnant with DD, they didn't swab there. I was freaking out because I didn't want them sticking anything up there to swab for anything but they never did it. Not sure if they will this time. Guess I will know on the 11th. Fingers crossed they stay away from the back door and just go looking elsewhere. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Boooo!!! Did y'all miss me?! LOL I sure missed you!
> 
> I have some massive catching up to do, but wont be able 'til some time this week. Hope all is well!!


We did!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you are back safe and sound!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Did you have a good time deedee?

I actually did! :haha: It's good to be in the middle of nowhere and be able to listen to the birds without the cars passing by! Beautiful weather down there too!


----------



## jrowenj

Ducky, hope everything is OK! 

Deedee, we missed your face!!!!!!

Umm... yeahhh... i have my strep B test next appointment and I am pretty sure they swab the exit door because she mentioned that they need to test for the virus that could be present in the vaginal and BUTTOCKS area... ughhhh!!!! Now, I am totally dreading the next appointment!

On a good note, I only gained half pound in 2 weeks. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE WITH THANKSGIVING THIS PAST WEEK?!?!?!?! My gums are disgustingly swollen and I am so self conscious about it and then my Dr brought it up to me during the appointment so I guess it's extremely noticeable. I am so embarassed


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Ducky, hope everything is OK!
> 
> Deedee, we missed your face!!!!!!
> 
> Umm... yeahhh... i have my strep B test next appointment and I am pretty sure they swab the exit door because she mentioned that they need to test for the virus that could be present in the vaginal and BUTTOCKS area... ughhhh!!!! Now, I am totally dreading the next appointment!
> 
> On a good note, I only gained half pound in 2 weeks. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE WITH THANKSGIVING THIS PAST WEEK?!?!?!?! My gums are disgustingly swollen and I am so self conscious about it and then my Dr brought it up to me during the appointment so I guess it's extremely noticeable. I am so embarassed


Sorry about your gums! I think that is an issue that can come up in pregnancy. 

But if you want ... I'll swap with you. I'll take your half pound and you can have my 7!!!!! :haha:


----------



## darkstar

The group B step is important.. when I was googling it they were saying it should be done in the UK as well.

My midwife said "so I'll give that to you to do" and when I was reading it said they can give it to you to do yourself in the bathroom. I'm hoping that's what she meant because I can't be bothered grooming


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ducky, hope everything is OK!
> 
> Deedee, we missed your face!!!!!!
> 
> Umm... yeahhh... i have my strep B test next appointment and I am pretty sure they swab the exit door because she mentioned that they need to test for the virus that could be present in the vaginal and BUTTOCKS area... ughhhh!!!! Now, I am totally dreading the next appointment!
> 
> On a good note, I only gained half pound in 2 weeks. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE WITH THANKSGIVING THIS PAST WEEK?!?!?!?! My gums are disgustingly swollen and I am so self conscious about it and then my Dr brought it up to me during the appointment so I guess it's extremely noticeable. I am so embarassed
> 
> 
> Sorry about your gums! I think that is an issue that can come up in pregnancy.
> 
> But if you want ... I'll swap with you. I'll take your half pound and you can have my 7!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

haha. OK, i guess i shouldn't whine so much... but they are nastyyy and I hate smiling!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome back Deedee, glad you had a good time.

Ducky - thinking of you, hope they are treating the infection

Sassy - glad the swelling wasn't anything the doctor was concerned about

Little j - we can have up do one year off but like melly said the pay isn't good. First 6 weeks is 90% of your normal wage then drops to £135 a week from there on in, unless your company has there own scheme which most don't nowadays. I'll drop about £1500 a month!


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> The group B step is important.. when I was googling it they were saying it should be done in the UK as well.
> 
> My midwife said "so I'll give that to you to do" and when I was reading it said they can give it to you to do yourself in the bathroom. I'm hoping that's what she meant because I can't be bothered grooming

omg... i wish i could do it myself!!! I honestly don't care about grooming... i am sure those dr's have seen it all. They can deal with my jungle! hahahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Deedee
Glad ur back and u had fun missed u here :)


----------



## darkstar

With my other two I never groomed and it never caused any issues even with all the stitches I had. I'm thinking it might be more hygienic though with heavy bleeding post partum. I'm thinking a trim with scissors and a mirror strategically placed will be enough.


----------



## Kaiecee

U know what now that ur all talking about it I have has the strep b test for my other kids just forgot wow my memory is going lol


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> U know what now that ur all talking about it I have has the strep b test for my other kids just forgot wow my memory is going lol

well, i guess it couldn't have been that bad if you didn't remember it : ):thumbup:


----------



## Lauren021406

ducky hope you feel better!
Nikki you look great!
I get waxed but I havent yet I guess I should before my 36 week appointment!


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime
I think it wasn't as bad as they make it it's quick that's important lol


----------



## La Mere

Yay! :hugs: I'm so glad your back, DeeDee! Glad you had a good time. I got so worried about you after hearing about that huge pile up in Texas as I didn't know which roads you would be traveling. :hugs: so glad your safe.

Ducky, keep us updated and I hope they can sort it out.

Haha, I just had hubby wax for me.. But its not like anyone but hubby is seeing down there :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Yay! :hugs: I'm so glad your back, DeeDee! Glad you had a good time. I got so worried about you after hearing about that huge pile up in Texas as I didn't know which roads you would be traveling. :hugs: so glad your safe.
> 
> Ducky, keep us updated and I hope they can sort it out.
> 
> Haha, I just had hubby wax for me.. But its not like anyone but hubby is seeing down there :haha:

Thanks hon! We are good and safe! :D :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Ducky hope u get sorted soon and feel better. 

Welcome back Deedee!

Love the pics Jaime and Nikki, I went to dinner at the seaside today for my parent's 34th anniversary so I got a couple pics I like, I'll post them later, probably on fb. 

The heartburn and breathing issues are tempting me to induce labor and bring this little boy out right now (if that's even possible) but practically I know he needs to stay put at least 2 more weeks. I can't believe we're heading into the final countdown! I looked at Jaime's ticker and was like are u freaking kidding me! Just a month/4 weeks/30 days to go before more beanies start making there debut!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Good morning, ladies!!!
> 
> Charlie- I am sorry about you high bp reading. Just try to relax as much as possible. I am sure it is nothing too serious, could just be all the stress from your rough week at work. :hugs:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone had a good Thanksgiving yesterday. But, has anyone heard from DeeDee? I heard there was a huge pile up yesterday on a major highway in TX and am worried about her. Also, has anyone heard from or seen Ginger online? I hope she is doing alright.. Ginger, if you are reading this.. We love and miss you. Hope you are holding up alright. :hugs:
> 
> I'm 33 weeks today! 49 more days! :happydance:

Awww! :flower: Sorry I didn't see this earlier!


----------



## Lillian33

Welcome back Deedee! We certainly did miss you and yes I was worried cause that texas car pile up made the news here in NZ too!!

Ducky im so sorry you're suffering, I really hope they get you fixed up and back to yourself so boop can keep growing away :hugs:

Sassy so glad your swelling isnt anything bad :flower:

Blossom another spooky similarity with the two of us - we are just in the process of settling on a house and should be in in about 3 weeks too ha ha!!

Nikki you look so good, as Jamie said all bump, dont worry about your weight gain at all, sometimes that can be a side effect of hypothyroidism too, which I think you mentioned you were being monitored for?

Gonna go for a nice lunch time walk in the sun, hope everyone is feeling ok :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## sassy_mom

I ate too much for dinner. I feel so bad. NO ROOM!!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::dohh:

Ducky have they told you anything yet? Are they starting you on some sort of medication? :baby: doing ok?


----------



## Kaiecee

They should really make it an Olympic sport to shave while pregnant !


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> They should really make it an Olympic sport to shave while pregnant !

You aren't kidding!! I did it the other day and it was the hardest thing ever. The doctors may have to deal with ungroomed because I just don't know how much longer I can do it. I really just cannot reach anymore! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> They should really make it an Olympic sport to shave while pregnant !
> 
> You aren't kidding!! I did it the other day and it was the hardest thing ever. The doctors may have to deal with ungroomed because I just don't know how much longer I can do it. I really just cannot reach anymore! :haha:Click to expand...

I do most in the bath but I'm finding it too hard and I really don't care what the doctors think anymore plus I won't ask dh to do it just too weird for me lol and I'm scared he accidentally cut me but I'm also finding the hair is growing faster which suck too


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> They should really make it an Olympic sport to shave while pregnant !
> 
> You aren't kidding!! I did it the other day and it was the hardest thing ever. The doctors may have to deal with ungroomed because I just don't know how much longer I can do it. I really just cannot reach anymore! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do most in the bath but I'm finding it too hard and I really don't care what the doctors think anymore plus I won't ask dh to do it just too weird for me lol and I'm scared he accidentally cut me but I'm also finding the hair is growing faster which suck tooClick to expand...


Mine has thankfully slowed down. DH said he would never do it but even if he would, I would laugh the entire time because it would be so weird. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish mine slowed down and I think I'd die of laughter too cuz I could just picture his face now and the I don't know what I'm doing look


----------



## duckytwins

I have pneumonia and a really bad infection. I got IV antibiotics and fluids. Then they sent me home. I am so tired of going to the hospital and going home with no baby or feeling any better than I did when I got there.


----------



## AJThomas

Awwww, so sorry about that Ducky, I hope u feel better soon, and no worries, Bub will be here sooner than you realize!


----------



## jrowenj

sorry you're feeling badly, jes


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> I have pneumonia and a really bad infection. I got IV antibiotics and fluids. Then they sent me home. I am so tired of going to the hospital and going home with no baby or feeling any better than I did when I got there.

Take care. Hopefully you can get better quick, I have seen some get induced because of pneumonia. Did they prescribe you a steroid?


----------



## Lillian33

Oh ducky im so sorry you're poorly, I know it's hard but hopefully you can shake this off and boop can keep growing for a wee bit longer.

Rest up as much as possible, sending big :hugs: your way xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Ducky-sending lots of love your way...hope you feel better soon!

As for my lady bits, I gave up awhile ago. I told my husband he's lucky I shave my legs at all.

Got some pics finally from the shower! I've included a few :) Some of our monster decorations, the decorate your own bib game, our gift table, and me and hubby together! We had such a great time and I feel so grateful to have our friends and family be a part of this little guy's life.
 



Attached Files:







311229_646438824817_974596801_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









574674_646438929607_571304191_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8









556945_646438864737_1507664857_n.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6









23878_646439044377_1586619070_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe soooo cute aruppe! :). U and hubby are adorable!


----------



## jrowenj

Great pics!! Glad u had a great time


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry you are still feeling bad Ducky! Hopefully it will get out of your system quickly. Try and rest as much as you can. Sending :hugs: your way!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I love ur monster at ur baby shower it all looks amazing :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Gonna go to bed got my ultrasound tomorrow morning I'm excited to see my baby but I hope he's not over 5 pounds cuz of my gd then ill find out about my insulin keep ur fingers crossed that I don't need it goodnight


----------



## jrowenj

Fx!


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee! Glad you had a good time & have come back safe & sound :)

Lillian - Spooky! :) Are you looking forward to moving? I dreading the actual 'move' but can't wait to get settled. Instead of nesting, I'm starting to deconstruct everything, which feels weird! How is your DH doing with work?

Ducky - So sorry. Hope you're being looked after. Bet you feel rubbish :hugs: What is the recovery time? :hugs:

Kaiecee - Good luck, fingers are crossed :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - It's so strange looking at the before pics. Our tummies really change us! Don't worry though, you look fab :) and it'll all come off :)

Aruppe - looks like you had a great time :)


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so excited! I'm getting my new windows fitted today!!!!!! I'm so sad :blush:


----------



## gingermango

Just had my 34+1 midwife appointment! Baby is measuring perfect for dates, his head is now 3/5 engaged but he is lying bac to back grr hopefully he will have a roll before birth lol


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have appointment at 4... prob just another boring HB, weight and doppler
> 
> I bet they put their fingers up your "hoo haw!" at 36 weeks the Dr. said they start checking your cervix for dialation!
> 
> Hope things are ok Ducky!
> 
> Wow, thats so awesome, i thought i was lucky my work paid for 8 weeks maternity leave. The US needs to get on the Ball!
> 
> Nik- you look great!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I am sooo not ready for anything up my hoo haw! I am freaking out! Hope the Doc is prepared for a non-groomed patient. I cant see down there, soooo... yeah.....Click to expand...

Iv gotten a couple, but they are small and faint near the front part of the lower part of my tummy. 

Im not groomed down there either, hubby said he will help me because i the feeling of hair down there plus i feel like im all gross because im not used to it!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I'm so excited! I'm getting my new windows fitted today!!!!!! I'm so sad :blush:

Not sad at all! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woke up and my thighs are so sore!! Are these leg cramps?!

Getting ready and going to see baby girl at 9:15am :) at the good ultrasound place! Will post when i get back!


----------



## Little J

cute pics Aruppe!

Nik- yay for seeing little girlie today!

Yes, leg cramps are the worst! I am SO sore when i first get up in the morning because of my feet and leg cramps. 

I tried that tennis ball thing on my feet lastnight... holy hell! It was the best pain ive ever felt! :haha: My dogs thought i was trying to play with them tho so they kept trying to steal the ball :haha:


----------



## JCh

On the weekend I managed to wake up once with my leg muscle in my calf throbbing in pain.... Stretched it out immediately and fell asleep. Then woke up shortly after that with the arch of my foot throbbing in pain - again had to stretch immediately.
Luckily since I did a good stretch the moment it occured (which HURTS) it actually prevents long-term pain.

Make sure to stretch out a pulled muscle ladies - eventhough it hurts!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If your friends with me on facebook I apologize for double posting but look how adorable!! :)

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks3.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks1.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks2.jpg


So in love <3 super chubby cheeeks!!

she is 4 lbs exactly today and in the 51st percentile :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I have to be careful when I stretch after waking up. If I stretch too hard I can feel a charlie horse coming on and I do NOT want that! Ouch!


----------



## La Mere

Ducky- so sorry they sent you home feeling crappy. I.hope you start feeling better soon.

ARuppe- love the pics of your shower! You and hubby look adorable!

Ginger- glad to see you! :hugs: and glad to hear things went well with your appointment! Hoping baby does a nice roll before birth!

Kaiecee- fingers crossed that things go well at your ultrasound today!

Nikki- Ella looks sooo cute! Love her chubby little cheeks!

Sorry if I missed anyone. I hope you are all doing well/better! I actually slept pretty decently last night after two nights of hell. I'm gonna try to get hubby to take some bump pics today when he's not doing something on the house, and then I will do a earlier/later pic comparison. Which is coming along nicely.. Still quite a bit to go, but I am very happy with the progress that is being made.


----------



## Little J

Ella looks so cute and content! I love the chubby cheeks... they get me everytime!


----------



## Lauren021406

nikki ella is adorable!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you! :)


----------



## jrowenj

awww!!!! HIIII ELLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Mega cute Nikki!!! I love how she is sucking her mouth in, sooooo adorable :)

Glad the house is going well La Mere! Will it be ready to do your home birth there do you think?


----------



## Kaiecee

Saw my little man today he's head down but still can't breath and still find there is no room for me to eat he's almost 5 pounds already she estimated that he will be around 8 pounds at birth she also showed us that he has a little bit of hair on his head:) and said he is doing really good the only bad news is that as of tonight ill be starting my insuline shots everyday before bed :(


----------



## ARuppe716

Ella is so cute! Love the cheeks!

LittleJ- glad you enjoyed the tennis ball! Hope it helps... I do it almost everyday because it feels great.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Saw my little man today he's head down but still can't breath and still find there is no room for me to eat he's almost 5 pounds already she estimated that he will be around 8 pounds at birth she also showed us that he has a little bit of hair on his head:) and said he is doing really good the only bad news is that as of tonight ill be starting my insuline shots everyday before bed :(

 Awe! Do they have u on lantus at night hun?!

Ella has hair too, u can see it on the 2d scan lol i love it, i was hoping she wasnt bald... Haha


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Blossom! It should be if all keeps going as it is now. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Niki 
How do I figure out what what I'm on??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Look at the bottle, it should say the name of the insulin!


----------



## Kaiecee

On it,it says humulin kwikpen 

It says insulin isophane human bio synthetic


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Humalin is the insulin..kwikpen means all uhave to do is click the amount of units you need and inject the pen attached... 

I used to be on thatmany years ago. But switched to lantus, it just works better for me and my carb counting i do!


----------



## Kaiecee

I only take as of now 6ml and if that's not enough I go to 8


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't remeber when u said u were gonna b induced but they are saying 39 weeks for me cuz they said cuz if te gd the longer he's inside the better were u told the same?


----------



## Little J

Kaiecee- sorry u have to be on insulin... but hopefully everything will be fine and easy breezy! 5 lbs! Isnt it crazy to think they are that heavy already?! I mean i know some gals whos babies were only 6 lbs when they were born at full term!

My Dr. thinks Braxton will be in the 8-9lb range. Lord help me! IM just shy of being 5'1'' and NO HIPS what so ever

Braxton has hair too! I was worried as hubby was born super bald and he was called "chrome dome" for a long time haha (Hes blonde hair and blue eyes so no wonder) Me on the other hand, i had a full head of black hair when i was born... like a monkey! From what the tech said, hes in the happy middle and will have a good hair line :) No Chrome Dome Jr. for him! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They told me induction no later than 39 weeks! As long as everything is good!


----------



## DittyByrd

I had my 33 weeks check-up today. All is well. My BP was 102/72, baby's HR was up to 166 and he/she was trying to run away from the Doppler. :)


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls!!

Thanks again for all the kind well wishes and love you sent my way upon Remi's arrival

I've been so desperate to get back on and talk to you all and catch up and see how you're all doing. But I'm just so crazy busy these days.

I'm pumping every 3 hours as well as driving to and from the hospital all day and on top of life and all the other errands I'm finding it impossible to fit in my pumping sessions let alone bnb.

But I'm going to try visit more and see how you all are.

Remi is well but still in hospital and still no word on when he will be out. I generally don't ask and they generally don't like guessing that kind of thing anyway.

Here's a lil pic to get you through the day. I can't wait till all our babies are here. I'm so in love and just want to spend all day kissing his squishy face. Im just so excited for when we all have babies to play with.

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/60512_10151341176884468_932446440_n.jpg

<3


----------



## jrowenj

kaiecee - sorry you have to bother with those shots every night :hugs:

little j - chrome dome hahaha!!! my husband was bald and fair with blue eyes... so I hope our baby isnt a chrome dome too!

Ditty - I bet its a girl!


----------



## jrowenj

Ohhhhhh Betheny... he is just heavenly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aweeee what a cutie!!


----------



## Lillian33

BlossomJ said:


> Deedee! Glad you had a good time & have come back safe & sound :)
> 
> Lillian - Spooky! :) Are you looking forward to moving? I dreading the actual 'move' but can't wait to get settled. Instead of nesting, I'm starting to deconstruct everything, which feels weird! How is your DH doing with work?
> 
> Ducky - So sorry. Hope you're being looked after. Bet you feel rubbish :hugs: What is the recovery time? :hugs:
> 
> Kaiecee - Good luck, fingers are crossed :thumbup:

I know - so spooky ha ha! I'm really looking forward to not renting anyway but am with you on the actual move! Luckily we dont have loads of stuff so should be relatively easy! OH's work has been a little better - he is still busy but isnt staying late EVERY night! How about yours?

xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> kaiecee - sorry you have to bother with those shots every night :hugs:
> 
> little j - chrome dome hahaha!!! my husband was bald and fair with blue eyes... so I hope our baby isnt a chrome dome too!
> 
> Ditty - I bet its a girl!

The HR has been in between 140-155 consistently. I was surprised with was so high today but the nurse said it's because baby was so active ans squirming away. We'll know soon enough!!! I know my DH wants a girl. I want a girl, too, but like everyone says...I just want a healthy baby.


----------



## Lillian33

Good to hear from you Betheney!! Remi is getting cuter by the day! :hugs: You are a mum of two now! Crazy! No wonder you dont have much time for anything :)

Nikki look at that face, she is so adorable too :flower:

I bet my boy will be a baldy - dad was white blonde as a baby and they say no heartburn = bald baby :haha: I have had a bit but nothing much so well see!!!

xxx


----------



## darkstar

Oh Betheney he's gorgeous 

New symptom. I haven't felt nauseous since first trimester but I still do those little one off hiccups and lately with all the heartburn I've almost vomited. Last night I was sound asleep and woke up wanting to puke and had to sleep with a bucket by the bed because it left me feeling sick.

I've been busy sewing bibs, burp cloths and change mats. I just made a cute change mat with skulls on it. I hate that I'm so far away from fabric stores.


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney
Omg he is so cute I bet u can't wait to take him home :)


----------



## La Mere

Betheney- Remi is getting cuter by the day! Glad to hear you are doing well, even if you are extremely busy! :hugs: <3

Rayven didn't have a lot of hair, but she did have hair. If heartburn is supposed to be a sign of hair, this baby better have a head full of hair! And I took my last papaya tablet last night and my FIL didn't answer his phone when he was in town and we called to ask him to pick some up... Now I am going to be without them until friday.. Here's hoping I will be able to sleep.


----------



## sassy_mom

Awww Betheney thank you for sharing the picture!!! What a cutie. I know you can't wait to have him home with you. 

I didn't have heartburn with DD and she was born with a head full of hair. :haha: With this one, I might as well live off tums the heartburn has been so bad. DH and I both have very thick hair and were both born with head fulls of it so this one might have even more than her sister. :haha:

Today I've been having lots of BH and I even had 2 real contractions. I have also been feeling a lot of pressure ... hmmm ... perhaps everyone was right about me not making it until January. Just as long as she goes a little bit longer. Not ready for one quite yet.


----------



## brieri1

Betheney, he is so precious!!


----------



## mellywelly

Has anyone else's leg hair stopped growing?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I turned to prilosec twice a day to manage my heartburn because it was so bad! I still puke most mornings due to acid and baby movement, but omgggg it was so bad! So far ..4days on prilosec and i feel like a brand new person! I still take two tums before bed becayse ill belaying down and its helped tons!


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian33 said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Deedee! Glad you had a good time & have come back safe & sound :)
> 
> Lillian - Spooky! :) Are you looking forward to moving? I dreading the actual 'move' but can't wait to get settled. Instead of nesting, I'm starting to deconstruct everything, which feels weird! How is your DH doing with work?
> 
> Ducky - So sorry. Hope you're being looked after. Bet you feel rubbish :hugs: What is the recovery time? :hugs:
> 
> Kaiecee - Good luck, fingers are crossed :thumbup:
> 
> I know - so spooky ha ha! I'm really looking forward to not renting anyway but am with you on the actual move! Luckily we dont have loads of stuff so should be relatively easy! OH's work has been a little better - he is still busy but isnt staying late EVERY night! How about yours?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Glad you're seeing a bit more of him :) My DH has made it home for dinner the last few nights but has been working on his laptop in the evening. He doesn't need to do anything tonight though, which is nice & has fallen fast asleep on the sofa within minutes of sitting down :haha: Bless him!

Betheny - Awwwwww! So gorgeous! I can't even imagine how much you must want to get him home :hugs: Glad you're doing ok though :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Has anyone else's leg hair stopped growing?

Yes! How weird is this?! I just noticed last week when I went to shave ready to take DS swimming & there was nothing there - my legs were smooth even though it had been three days & normally I'd do it every day :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- he is absolutely precious!!

I was bald as anything for months- my nickname was Beanhead! But dh was born with hair so who knows what we will get!


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else's leg hair stopped growing?
> 
> Yes! How weird is this?! I just noticed last week when I went to shave ready to take DS swimming & there was nothing there - my legs were smooth even though it had been three days & normally I'd do it every day :shrug:Click to expand...

I've not done mine for over a month!


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> Has anyone else's leg hair stopped growing?

No but with my last pregnancy it stopped and it didn't start again until I finished breastfeeding.. which was maybe 6-7 months!


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I turned to prilosec twice a day to manage my heartburn because it was so bad! I still puke most mornings due to acid and baby movement, but omgggg it was so bad! So far ..4days on prilosec and i feel like a brand new person! I still take two tums before bed becayse ill belaying down and its helped tons!

I think I'm going to start taking something each night whether I feel like it or not. I think as soon as I lie down it strikes me as well.


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> Oh Betheney he's gorgeous
> 
> New symptom. I haven't felt nauseous since first trimester but I still do those little one off hiccups and lately with all the heartburn I've almost vomited. Last night I was sound asleep and woke up wanting to puke and had to sleep with a bucket by the bed because it left me feeling sick.
> 
> I've been busy sewing bibs, burp cloths and change mats. I just made a cute change mat with skulls on it. I hate that I'm so far away from fabric stores.

OMG the same thing happened to me the other night! I woke up CHOKING and gagging and couldn't breathe!


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly & Darkstar - Hope mine stops for that long too! I can definitely handle not having to think about shaving :happydance: I've done it once in the last week & that seems to be ample at the moment, so hopefully it will slow even more :D


----------



## jrowenj

this baby boy is lodged so far up my rib that I may have a broken rib... OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Is anyone else experiencing like a burning sensation in their tummy's? If had it for the last two nights, it's not gastric related like heart burn / indigestion is more muscle burn. I wondered if it was BH starting but have nothing to compare it to. It's my upper tummy, just under my boobs ish


----------



## jrowenj

can i be totally inappropriate????

I was imagining giving birth and dialating 10 cm... and then I suddenly started comparing 10 cm to the width of my husbands...... well... OMG. I am so bad! hahahahahahaa


----------



## La Mere

Hubby found me a half a bottle of tums to tide me over till we get into town. Thank god, I feel so much better already. 

Jaime, I know what you mean about baby being all up in your ribs. I am only 5'0" and have a very short torso, so it gets pretty bad. It was the same way with my daughter.. I even told my hubby that I was sure that I had internal brusing! :haha:


----------



## La Mere

Sonia, I get that.. For me it is baby being all up in my ribs and the muscules being extremely sore and stretched. But other than that, I am not sure what it could be.

Jaime, omg! You sound kinda like me. :rofl: your post made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants!


----------



## brieri1

Are any of you having a lot of contractions? I feel like I'm having them around the clock. They aren't painful, so I assume they are braxton hicks...


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> Sonia, I get that.. For me it is baby being all up in my ribs and the muscules being extremely sore and stretched. But other than that, I am not sure what it could be.
> 
> Jaime, omg! You sound kinda like me. :rofl: your post made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Would it be wrong if I measure him to compare?!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks la mere. It could be that as I think he is still breech so would explain it a bit I guess. It's not nice!

Jaime - DH and I were only having this conversation last night, he was a little shocked when I said it and don't think he found it quite as interesting as I did :rofl:


----------



## Soniamillie01

:rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks la mere. It could be that as I think he is still breech so would explain it a bit I guess. It's not nice!
> 
> Jaime - DH and I were only having this conversation last night, he was a little shocked when I said it and don't think he found it quite as interesting as I did :rofl:

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad I am not the only one thinking about it! :thumbup:


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Sonia, I get that.. For me it is baby being all up in my ribs and the muscules being extremely sore and stretched. But other than that, I am not sure what it could be.
> 
> Jaime, omg! You sound kinda like me. :rofl: your post made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Would it be wrong if I measure him to compare?!Click to expand...

Aww geez. I've been on pelvic rest since 23 weeks. I want some intimacy, whether it involves measurements or not!!!:flasher:


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Sonia, I get that.. For me it is baby being all up in my ribs and the muscules being extremely sore and stretched. But other than that, I am not sure what it could be.
> 
> Jaime, omg! You sound kinda like me. :rofl: your post made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Would it be wrong if I measure him to compare?!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww geez. I've been on pelvic rest since 23 weeks. I want some intimacy, whether it involves measurements or not!!!:flasher:Click to expand...

Me too! And if dr doesn't give me the go ahead at 37 weeks. I'm gonna go ahead anyways. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

Sonia, I am pretty sure my baby has already turned and dropped a bit because it feels like small feet and I find the HB lower down the I was. Hopefully you baby has turned and is lodging his feet somewhere. Either way it is terribly uncomfortable!

Jaime, hahaha! I wouldn't think so.. I would, but I already know with my hubby hahaha! Oh and I mentioned what you said to him and he just grinned and chuckled.


----------



## Kaiecee

Oh I forgot to say baby is in the 78th percentile


----------



## AJThomas

DH would get nowhere near me if he was 10cm across! On a related but weird note, I tried some perineal massages and tried stretching my perineum a bit with a balloon :blush: I got to about 7cm, before giving it a rest. I think it was Sonia that had posted a link to a balloon thing they use for that purpose but no way I was going to spend $200 for it! The balloon worked pretty well with DH's help.


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> DH would get nowhere near me if he was 10cm across! On a related but weird note, I tried some perineal massages and tried stretching my perineum a bit with a balloon :blush: I got to about 7cm, before giving it a rest. I think it was Sonia that had posted a link to a balloon thing they use for that purpose but no way I was going to spend $200 for it! The balloon worked pretty well with DH's help.

Oh wow I've never heard of that


----------



## darkstar

Has anyone else been told to use their birthing balls? At my last appointment my midwife discussed with me the fact I've dropped and baby's head is well down in the pelvis and she told me to use my swiss ball. I don't quite understand why if his head is already down and he's in a good position. I wish I'd asked her.


----------



## La Mere

Yes, it was Sonia, AJ. The epi-no, and I actually own one. Got it from my midwife when I was pregnant with my daughter. Might not work for everyone, but I swear by it and perineal massage.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, so much for relaxing! Hubby and I went to his dentist, then ate at olive garden, went to babies r us to get the boppy pillow. Tomorrow he has a drs apt in the morning and I have ob after noon! 
Wont complain right now chilling with tiramisu and waiting for the voice lol


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Sonia, I get that.. For me it is baby being all up in my ribs and the muscules being extremely sore and stretched. But other than that, I am not sure what it could be.
> 
> Jaime, omg! You sound kinda like me. :rofl: your post made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Would it be wrong if I measure him to compare?!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww geez. I've been on pelvic rest since 23 weeks. I want some intimacy, whether it involves measurements or not!!!:flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! And if dr doesn't give me the go ahead at 37 weeks. I'm gonna go ahead anyways. :haha:Click to expand...

DH and I have set 37 weeks as the "go" date! :) Hope I feel like it by then.


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks for the confirmation La Mere, I don't feel so crazy now :haha:


----------



## Lillian33

Oohh that's good to know about the perenial massage, thanks AJ and LaMere! I will have to try and find that link again that Sonia posted as im interested in giving it a go!

Darkstar, could the swiss ball be a technique of getting your muscles etc down there all ready for labour? May be a bit early, but I have seen other ladies using it from 36 weeks or so to try and help things slowly move along :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Let me just tell you how HAPPY i am that this semester I am teaching is over next week! I am exhausted and my hips hurt to walk around and help my students with bones.. :( Sorry, im being a downer now..

and as for 10cm, like what can I even compare that too?? Lol no idea.


----------



## AJThomas

I'm pretty sure baby is sunny side up (face up), do they usually stay like this until delivery or will he maybe turn before!


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> Oohh that's good to know about the perenial massage, thanks AJ and LaMere! I will have to try and find that link again that Sonia posted as im interested in giving it a go!
> 
> Darkstar, could the swiss ball be a technique of getting your muscles etc down there all ready for labour? May be a bit early, but I have seen other ladies using it from 36 weeks or so to try and help things slowly move along :shrug:

Hmm it must be. Seems a little early to me but she did say this one could come sooner.


----------



## snowangel187

I had my 35 week appt today. Dr said he's happy with where I'm at an at this point wouldn't be concerned if I wen into labor (considering how Crazy it was at 23ish weeks) obviously the longer she bakes the better. He also decided to wait til 37 weeks to do my growth scan. :shrug: It was quite an interesting appt as they changed it from 8:30am when dd was at school to 3:30 when she was out and had to come with me, so he had to check me and swab me. DD was full of questions, "mommy why are your pants off?" "Mommy what is he doing?" :rofl: I didn't bother asking anything because I didn't want her asking anything else. :haha: 

I got alot accomplished today and am pretty close to finishing my to do list. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Let me just tell you how HAPPY i am that this semester I am teaching is over next week! I am exhausted and my hips hurt to walk around and help my students with bones.. :( Sorry, im being a downer now..
> 
> and as for 10cm, like what can I even compare that too?? Lol no idea.

10cm is about 4inches.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Just got my amazing Secret Santa!!!! I'm super happy and excited! 
Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

You're welcome AJ and Lillian! I'm doing everything like I did with my daughter and hoping once again that I don't tear. Its also good to have mw/dr or hubby doing some massage while you are in labor also when you are pushing having pressure and a warm compress placed on the bottom and top of your vag will help the blood flow and may help prevent tearing.

I wish I had a birthing ball lol... Been looking into getting one at least for labor and birth. 

I am just randomly looking through my family geneology folder (dad's side) for names. Some are just so crazy lol.


----------



## jrowenj

OMG my MIL's comment on my status on facebook is so annoying. THANK YOU for correcting me and telling me that my OH wasn't a tall baby... my status was a fucking joke... she's sooo annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Most people say they feel better when baby is head down but I feel more miserable bellys always hard sore back still can't breath


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> OMG my MIL's comment on my status on facebook is so annoying. THANK YOU for correcting me and telling me that my OH wasn't a tall baby... my status was a fucking joke... she's sooo annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw that lol..like wtf lol...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Like "oh hey thanks for makin me look like a terd". Lol...dnt worry i dont think that!


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too don't worry about it ur baby will be perfect and inaws will always have there 2 cents !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee! Good luck with your insulin tonight ! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Lol @ Jrowe, I think we all understand its an in-law thing. Thankfully mine aren't on fb :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

My husband was a month early soooo 19 inches is still long, bitch. Hes now six foot four and im five feet 2 in


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! 19 inches being early is quite long if u ask me! Love how u just ignored her like u didn't see the comment, lol. Besides it doesn't matter how long your DH was as a baby, obviously height is in his genes and baby could very well be long as a result.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks aj!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is a question:

Is anyone gonna keep their placenta to eat it? I see this more often in the news 
And was wondering what u all thought ?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hmmm not me!


----------



## AJThomas

Nope, I'll probably bury it and plant a tree over it for baby.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think ill just let the hospital dispose of it I've seen pics and it looks so yucky


----------



## sassy_mom

Nope ... the hospital can trash it however they see fit.


----------



## sassy_mom

I am hoping that exhaustion will knock me out tonight as I have the worst heartburn and cannot breathe. I can feel it boiling up my throat something fierce and I could hardly get my dinner down but now ... I have to try and sleep with this mess. UGH! My FIL told me to put about a tsp of baking soda in a glass of water ... I did that the other day and while yes it does work .... GAG! The taste is enough to set me puking. I'm wondering though if I should give it a try again as this acid is killer. Oh come on January!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby is determined to not put a sweater on tonight and he put the heater thingy system on! Ugh I'm already hot!


----------



## mellywelly

darkstar said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> DH would get nowhere near me if he was 10cm across! On a related but weird note, I tried some perineal massages and tried stretching my perineum a bit with a balloon :blush: I got to about 7cm, before giving it a rest. I think it was Sonia that had posted a link to a balloon thing they use for that purpose but no way I was going to spend $200 for it! The balloon worked pretty well with DH's help.
> 
> Oh wow I've never heard of thatClick to expand...

I asked my midwife about them and she almost threw a fit at me :shrug: she strongly advised me not to get one. She said that ( in my way of wording it lol) when we are in labour our bodies release a hormone that allows our bits to naturally stretch. She says that by forcing our bits to stretch when we don't have the hormone to allow it to happen could cause more damage:nope: I trust my midwife completely, she's also a midwife supervisor, so she's in charge of all our midwives and so i won't be doing it, I'm just going to try the massage instead.


----------



## Lauren021406

is anyone else worried that their inlaws may be a little overwhelming when the baby is born and your in the hospital?


----------



## Kaiecee

My dh won't let his parents do that plus I might just see them once in the hospital till we get back home I think if they are u need to put ur foot down


----------



## Lauren021406

i started making comments like how i dont want anyone there until baby is born..and how i dont want visitors all the time..hoping they get the hint...if i flat out say it dh will accuse me of not liking his parents! He is the only child and very sensitive with them


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> i started making comments like how i dont want anyone there until baby is born..and how i dont want visitors all the time..hoping they get the hint...if i flat out say it dh will accuse me of not liking his parents! He is the only child and very sensitive with them


I'm concerned about this too. I'm afriad my MIL is gonna like snatch the baby up and hog the baby and not let me enjoy the experience. Just tell hubby that its very special, intimate time for u and him amd u want it to be shared just you two ; )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren...i agree with jaimie.... Im allowed two ppl in my room during the birth and hubbys mom keeps asking if im having c sec( bc ill only be allowed one person) or naturally (2) and i already explained i only want ryan bc i wanted it to be just us and i didnt want to pick her or my mother.... I kno my mil will be very overbearing and i can see why bc it is her first grandchild, but i dont want anyone in the room until we have our time with ella together...alone.... Thats a big moment! As for going. Home, my mil will prob be there everyday bc shes here everyday the way it is...lol. Im not afraid to speak up tho if it gets too much!


----------



## Little J

My MIL asked if she could be in the room and i said NO... i said family can be in the room until its time to push, then they are GONE until Braxton is born and hubby and i had our family time first.

She tried guilting me into letting her stay bc she had to have C-sections for all 3 of her kids so she wants to be a part of a real birth,... but im like, you have 2 daughters, you can take part in theirs.... not mine! 

I also told her i dont want to have to share the baby when hes born, i want hubby and i to be able to take as much time as we wanted to hold our first born etc. and she said "I will stand in the corner i promise i wont touch him until you say its ok!" im like.... nope... sorry.... youll be in the waiting room. I feel kinda bad, but its what hubby and i both want.

Plus, if you let 1 person in, you feel like u have to let everyone bc then ppl get upset they werent invited etc. Its just easier to keep it simple

Bethenny- Remi is adorbs! I just keep thinking how in 2 weeks thats what my little guy will be like and how surreal it is he can be born and be so healthy and happy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No placenta for me! Lol... They can throw that in the trash!


----------



## Little J

oh, I also have my Brestfeeding class tonight at the hospital. Hubby is coming with because I asked him to.... hes afraid hes going to be the only guy :haha: I told him im sure the other preggos made their hubbys go too... and if not... they will envy at how "awesome" of a partner he is for coming.... even if i did have to ask haha


On the topic if HB rate for baby.... Braxton is always a crazy little boy.... his reads in the 150-160's EVERY time. I feel like hes going to be a spaz!


----------



## AJThomas

I'm worried my FIL might try and come to stay over since he lives 2 hours away. I've already stressed to DH several times that I want no overnight guests for a minimum of 2 weeks, or until I can get a good breast feeding schedule going. His father just stresses me out when he's around, always asking for money, the smoking, and he never cleans up after himself, there's always tons of dirty dishes and garbage I have to clean up and I am not having that with a newborn!


----------



## jrowenj

I had so much trouble falling asleep last night! I just laid in bed worrying about all the stuff I still need to get done before I have the baby. Then, my husband freaked me out because we haven't taken any birthing classes or any classes at all and he is making me feel like we should have and like we are not going to know anything....


----------



## Lauren021406

thanks ladies...i feel better knowing im not the only one thinking this!


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> I had so much trouble falling asleep last night! I just laid in bed worrying about all the stuff I still need to get done before I have the baby. Then, my husband freaked me out because we haven't taken any birthing classes or any classes at all and he is making me feel like we should have and like we are not going to know anything....

i didnt take any classes either...my sister did and she said she really didnt get much out of it and that the nurses were great and really helped with everything..so im going based on her advice!


----------



## sassy_mom

My inlaws practically ran in the room after I had DD. My MIL begged me for weeks to let her in. And seriously to listen to a near 50 year old woman beg is the most pathetic sound I've ever heard. I kept telling her no and she just wouldn't get it. Finally she took me as serious and stopped asking. I had DD at 10:30 at night and my inlaws didn't leave until 2am. Definitely speak up because I didn't and this time, they may have a rude awakening with me. I was exhausted and DH and I had no time to enjoy DD not to mention that they stayed for so long I thought I would never get any sleep. They were all piling up in the room before pushing and I was just so tired of all the dang people. This time I told DH we may not even call them until after she is born because I just can't deal with all that again.


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had so much trouble falling asleep last night! I just laid in bed worrying about all the stuff I still need to get done before I have the baby. Then, my husband freaked me out because we haven't taken any birthing classes or any classes at all and he is making me feel like we should have and like we are not going to know anything....
> 
> i didnt take any classes either...my sister did and she said she really didnt get much out of it and that the nurses were great and really helped with everything..so im going based on her advice!Click to expand...

that makes me feel sooo much better. My husband was asking me about birth plans and I was like... ummm... i don't know... i am going to play it by ear. I would like to go naturally, but if the pain is too much I will get drugs and he got all upset and was like well, you need a plan!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I didnt take a class either! Google works for me when i have questions lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I didn't take any classes with DD or this time around. Don't worry Jrowen, you'll figure everything out. You have natural instincts and anything you really need to ask, you have family and friends that have been through it and there is always google. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Am i the only one still vomiting every morning?! This is freaking awful! I get all hot and sweaty, headache afterwards..no fun!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ew yuck! Sorry you are still having to go through that Nikki. I know of some people who stayed sick all the way through the end. No fun. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

Wow - I am suddenly feeling very lucky when it comes to in-laws! Mine live at the other end of the UK, and want to come and visit when bump gets here, but want to stay in a hotel rather than the guest room so as to make sure we have our space! *wonders how karma will repay me on this*


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had so much trouble falling asleep last night! I just laid in bed worrying about all the stuff I still need to get done before I have the baby. Then, my husband freaked me out because we haven't taken any birthing classes or any classes at all and he is making me feel like we should have and like we are not going to know anything....
> 
> i didnt take any classes either...my sister did and she said she really didnt get much out of it and that the nurses were great and really helped with everything..so im going based on her advice!Click to expand...
> 
> that makes me feel sooo much better. My husband was asking me about birth plans and I was like... ummm... i don't know... i am going to play it by ear. I would like to go naturally, but if the pain is too much I will get drugs and he got all upset and was like well, you need a plan!Click to expand...

I've not bothered with a birth plan this time. I did with ds and it just went out of he window when it was time. How can you plan for something you haven't done before? We not know how we will handle it until it happens :shrug:so I'm just planning on going with the flow


----------



## mellywelly

CharlieO said:


> Wow - I am suddenly feeling very lucky when it comes to in-laws! Mine live at the other end of the UK, and want to come and visit when bump gets here, but want to stay in a hotel rather than the guest room so as to make sure we have our space! *wonders how karma will repay me on this*

Mine only live up the road but won't force themselves on us. They wouldn't dream of asking if they could be there, and I wouldn't dream of having anyone else in the room, except the midwife of course :haha: it's such a personal and private moment, why would I want someone watching it:nope: I find it very weird:wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

thanks, ladies. you always comfort me!!!

nikki- still sick?! Ughhh!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

The Laugh and Learn series is a really good one, Laugh and Learn about Childbirth, newborn care, and Breastfeeding, they're all very good and I'd recommend that you ladies not doing classes take a peek at them if u want to put your minds at ease a bit. I'm not advoxating downloading the torrents but I'm just saying :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

AJThomas said:


> The Laugh and Learn series is a really good one, Laugh and Learn about Childbirth, newborn care, and Breastfeeding, they're all very good and I'd recommend that you ladies not doing classes take a peek at them if u want to put your minds at ease a bit. I'm not advoxating downloading the torrents but I'm just saying :blush:

is that a video or a book or something?


----------



## CharlieO

mellywelly said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Wow - I am suddenly feeling very lucky when it comes to in-laws! Mine live at the other end of the UK, and want to come and visit when bump gets here, but want to stay in a hotel rather than the guest room so as to make sure we have our space! *wonders how karma will repay me on this*
> 
> Mine only live up the road but won't force themselves on us. They wouldn't dream of asking if they could be there, and I wouldn't dream of having anyone else in the room, except the midwife of course :haha: it's such a personal and private moment, why would I want someone watching it:nope: I find it very weird:wacko:Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## CharlieO

In other news, I just walked into the photocopier at work as i forgot i stick out so much these days... :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

CharlieO said:


> In other news, I just walked into the photocopier at work as i forgot i stick out so much these days... :dohh:

:dohh:ouch! I keep bumping into things too. :haha: I will be happy to not take up so much space. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> In other news, I just walked into the photocopier at work as i forgot i stick out so much these days... :dohh:
> 
> :dohh:ouch! I keep bumping into things too. :haha: I will be happy to not take up so much space. :haha:Click to expand...

haha! me too!


----------



## Soniamillie01

HI Ladies

I am also lucky, my in-laws also live quite a way from us so won't be here for the birth, they will come down over Christmas sometime I guess but they are moving soon so hopefully that will pre-occupy them until the new year!

Ummm having very strange things going on today. Firstly I slept amazingly well last night which I never do, DH was on nights and I slept solidly through the whole night, that never happens! I then wake up feeling a little odd but starving so eat and am stayed starving all day, I feel like I'm constantly eating! I have now developed this lower back ache which is dull but strong and also some tightenings which are quite consistent ... hoping that he isn't planning on arriving really early! He is very active today so wondering if that is causing it all and maybe trying to move???

I bought my secret santa gift today, so exciting:xmas6:
I hope the lady receiving it likes it, it was so hard purchasing for someone / a baby you don't know ... hope it is ok x


----------



## CharlieO

Soniamillie01 said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> I am also lucky, my in-laws also live quite a way from us so won't be here for the birth, they will come down over Christmas sometime I guess but they are moving soon so hopefully that will pre-occupy them until the new year!
> 
> Ummm having very strange things going on today. Firstly I slept amazingly well last night which I never do, DH was on nights and I slept solidly through the whole night, that never happens! I then wake up feeling a little odd but starving so eat and am stayed starving all day, I feel like I'm constantly eating! I have now developed this lower back ache which is dull but strong and also some tightenings which are quite consistent ... hoping that he isn't planning on arriving really early! He is very active today so wondering if that is causing it all and maybe trying to move???
> 
> I bought my secret santa gift today, so exciting:xmas6:
> I hope the lady receiving it likes it, it was so hard purchasing for someone / a baby you don't know ... hope it is ok x

Feet up for you Mrs! Maybe this is bumps way of telling you after all your nesting you need to relax for a bit this eve? Will be thinking of you! x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh boy i need to get my secret santa!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I need to wrap mine and if my person doesn't like it they are welcome to send it me back as I love it:happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too, I have kept the receipt so can either exchange it or sent it back and I will enjoy it xx


----------



## sassy_mom

I have my secret santa packed just have to mail it. I hope they like mine as well. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Just remembered I need to put our labour buddy's no.s in my phone!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia/lilahbear/ blossom- do any of you have whats app on your phone? It would just make it easier to send a pic


----------



## La Mere

I've been so forgetful lately, I am glad I've already mailed out my secret santa!! :haha: I know they will get there a bit early.. but better early than forgetting to mail them out in time!!!

Re keeping the placenta: I had wanted to keep it with my daughter and plant it under a tree for her, but ended up in the hospital and things happened so fast I wasn't able to tell them that, so they threw it away. I will be keeping it this time, but as we still don't have running water here, I will be encapsulating it and taking the caps instead of planting a tree over it. I would be devastated if the tree died due to lack of water.

And PM me if you'd like to pair up to be labor buddies.. :blush: that way I can send you my cell number.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Going for a massage in an hour..cant freakin wait...hubby got it as a gift that he gave to me at the shower! Dnt know what id do without him..in fact im not even syre how he even puts up with me lol


----------



## La Mere

Oh, Nikki.. that sounds sooo nice!! I'm a bit envious... :haha:


----------



## Little J

Jrow- dont worry about not taking classes... your motherly instincts will kick in plus any questions you have the nurses show you everything you need to know about taking care of your baby anyways after he is born, so no worries! Really the only things i did learn from the class i took was they went over the process of labor and delivery which was nice so i wasnt surpised when they take him away for medical reasons, or what not and to expect how often the nurses will come in etc to check on me and baby. Also, your "birth plan" is the same as mine! I want to do it naturally and if the pain gets to much, im not stupid... GIVE ME THE DRUGS! Its a pain iv never felt so i dunno what to expect so im keeping my options open. Tell your hubby what you decided is your birth plan, so back off! :blush::haha:

Nik- sorry your sick, yuck! I am glad i didnt have to deal with that at all, i hope all my pregnancies are like this one!


----------



## duckytwins

Re in-laws, I don't really have any. My father in law passed away before we were married and my mother in law had a massive stroke a few months before that, and has been wheelchair bound in a convelescent home. Sometimes I wish I had in laws. 

I hate to say it, but I am wishing away the rest of this pregnancy. I am so miserable with this pneumonia - the coughing, the pain, the trouble breathing. I feel like I can handle one at a time - either being sick, or being pregnant - but not both.


----------



## ARuppe716

My in laws are great and never want to impose. Regardless the hospital only allows 2 visitors at a time in the room throughout our stay. They also recommend no one visit in the first three hours so you and dh can bond with baby. They are extremely pro bf and rooming in, etc and really stand by that bonding time. Dh already told his family. I think my parents will have a harder time with it bc it's their first grandchild but they will understand as well.

I took hubby to a bf class and he actually really liked it. He found it really interesting and informational and thanked me afterward because he was glad he went!

Working on my secret Santa gift this week!!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Re in-laws, I don't really have any. My father in law passed away before we were married and my mother in law had a massive stroke a few months before that, and has been wheelchair bound in a convelescent home. Sometimes I wish I had in laws.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I am wishing away the rest of this pregnancy. I am so miserable with this pneumonia - the coughing, the pain, the trouble breathing. I feel like I can handle one at a time - either being sick, or being pregnant - but not both.


I am wishing away mine as well. I am not in the same awful position of being sick but the SPD has reached intolerable levels. I'm ready to rip my pelvis out. I can only hope that the pneumonia gets out quickly. I can't even imagine putting up with a cold much less pneumonia. Try and rest and keep hydrated. Hopefully these last days will go by quickly and you will have :baby: and be feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

OH's parents are both dead and his siblings overseas so no in law drama for us. He only speaks to his full brother and not his half siblings back in Wales. I think its why he insisted my parents be around and my mum in with us for the birth, he misses having family around a lot. My mother and i have recently patched up a rocky relationship so I think he is trying to bond us lol.
Time is flying too quickly! I have been sewing like crazy but realised yesterday we now have everything we need I think for the first few months, even nappies I bought discounted in bulk. Baby shopping is complete and bags packed!


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> OH's parents are both dead and his siblings overseas so no in law drama for us. He only speaks to his full brother and not his half siblings back in Wales. I think its why he insisted my parents be around and my mum in with us for the birth, he misses having family around a lot. My mother and i have recently patched up a rocky relationship so I think he is trying to bond us lol.
> Time is flying too quickly! I have been sewing like crazy but realised yesterday we now have everything we need I think for the first few months, even nappies I bought discounted in bulk. Baby shopping is complete and bags packed!


That is wonderful that you have everything ready! Now just need :baby:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Am i the only one still vomiting every morning?! This is freaking awful! I get all hot and sweaty, headache afterwards..no fun!

I've been sick almost everyday 3-4 times a day still am since 8 weeks and ill be like this till Riley comes out I was like that for my other 2 I'm just really sensitive to these hormones I guess so ur not alone just today it's been twice and it's only 1pm


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Sonia/lilahbear/ blossom- do any of you have whats app on your phone? It would just make it easier to send a pic

Yes, I have it :)


----------



## Kaiecee

With the in laws I'm sure that by the time I'm ok to go back to my room after the cesarian my mil might b there cuz I have a feeling dh is now getting neurvous and might b scared to b alone without me with baby but I hope that passes lol

Ill be posting when I go in hospital but since my hospital has no wifi and I cut my phone cuz I never really use it ill be posting updates only once I'm home cuz dh doesn't know how to do anything really on computer lol and ill post pics on fb


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Enjoy the massage! That sounds amazing right now!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'd kill for a massage :)


----------



## snowangel187

CharlieO said:


> In other news, I just walked into the photocopier at work as i forgot i stick out so much these days... :dohh:

I always judge a space to see if I can fit thru. :rofl:



sassy_mom said:


> My inlaws practically ran in the room after I had DD. My MIL begged me for weeks to let her in. And seriously to listen to a near 50 year old woman beg is the most pathetic sound I've ever heard. I kept telling her no and she just wouldn't get it. Finally she took me as serious and stopped asking. I had DD at 10:30 at night and my inlaws didn't leave until 2am. Definitely speak up because I didn't and this time, they may have a rude awakening with me. I was exhausted and DH and I had no time to enjoy DD not to mention that they stayed for so long I thought I would never get any sleep. They were all piling up in the room before pushing and I was just so tired of all the dang people. This time I told DH we may not even call them until after she is born because I just can't deal with all that again.

The hospital staff is usually pretty good tell them if you don't want visitors. You and baby are their concern and most don't have a problem telling people to take a hike. :thumbup: 



jrowenj said:


> OMG my MIL's comment on my status on facebook is so annoying. THANK YOU for correcting me and telling me that my OH wasn't a tall baby... my status was a fucking joke... she's sooo annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd restrict her so she can't comment. :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Jrowe, the Laugh and Learn is a video series.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> OH's parents are both dead and his siblings overseas so no in law drama for us. He only speaks to his full brother and not his half siblings back in Wales. I think its why he insisted my parents be around and my mum in with us for the birth, he misses having family around a lot. My mother and i have recently patched up a rocky relationship so I think he is trying to bond us lol.
> Time is flying too quickly! I have been sewing like crazy but realised yesterday we now have everything we need I think for the first few months, even nappies I bought discounted in bulk. Baby shopping is complete and bags packed!
> 
> 
> That is wonderful that you have everything ready! Now just need :baby:Click to expand...

Yes although don't mention Christmas I have done nothing for that yet and we're hosting my family!!


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> Sonia/lilahbear/ blossom- do any of you have whats app on your phone? It would just make it easier to send a pic

I didn't have it, but I do now!


----------



## jrowenj

i am sending my secret santa gift next week!


----------



## DittyByrd

I just realized it's FRUIT DAY!!! I'm a honeydew!!! YAY!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> I just realized it's FRUIT DAY!!! I'm a honeydew!!! YAY!!! :)

:thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

34 weeks today! 6 to go!

Dr apt today, not much to say really, in and out in less than 15 minutes or so. My normal dr was in a surgery so I had this other lady dr that wasn't really chatty. LOL Have a scan scheduled for week 36. She was surprised though that Matthew was 160+ with Doppler haha, but it was right after lunch.

I told MIL only hubby and I at delivery because I was shy LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, we also bought nipple cream and Depends today. So I guess we are pretty much ready to go!!


----------



## La Mere

My 33+5 BUMPY!

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-28141738-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-28141824-1.jpg


Here's my comparison. First pic is at 11 weeks and second pic is 33+5 weeks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/11weekbump-2.jpghttps://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-11-28141832-1.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looooks adorable! La mere!


----------



## La Mere

Thank you, Nikki!


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh, we also bought nipple cream and Depends today. So I guess we are pretty much ready to go!!

I bought Lansinoh nipple cream and Always Super Duty blah blah blah pads yesterday! :) I also bought a My Brest Friend nursing pillow.

I bought cheap slippers on clearance at Target today and a pack of cheap underwear for postpartum destruction.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Oh, we also bought nipple cream and Depends today. So I guess we are pretty much ready to go!!
> 
> I bought Lansinoh nipple cream and Always Super Duty blah blah blah pads yesterday! :) I also bought a My Brest Friend nursing pillow.
> 
> I bought cheap slippers on clearance at Target today and a pack of cheap underwear for postpartum destruction.Click to expand...

That's funny, we bought the same nipple cream today, and boppy pillow yesterday for breastfeeding. 

I got my slippers from Ross, they're cute and were only like $9.00. I guess I need to buy more underwear... hmm, will see at Ross too, I bought the ones I'm wearing for pregnancy at only $7.00 for 3 pairs :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm starting to feel funny with hubby here all the time hahahaha. He has messed up my chilled schedule so much, I'm constantly tired and he doesn't get why hahahaha. I think I need to get that man one of those fake 8 months pregnant belly so he kinda gets the idea LOL All that plus the actual fact of him being here all the time haha. I do loooove him still though hahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

I really need to get all that stuff. I am so not ready for myself for the hospital. Ugh I still need to get ..... everything for myself. :dohh::dohh: Let's see .... all that junk or Christmas presents for DD ... yea I think I'll wait a little longer on that hospital bag. :haha: I have to budget our money and I don't want to wait until right before Christmas to go shopping. DH gets paid every two weeks now so there are 2 checks between now and Christmas. Gotta make things work.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. and I gained 8 freaking pounds in 2 weeks! All of the sudden i'm up at 20 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I so wished hubby wouldn't of known, he made such a face that made me feel super bad and I'm still resenting it some. u.u! But, in my defense... a) She made me weigh myself before peeing (the other nurse does it the other way around) aaaand I had just eaten lunch... b) Freaking thanksgiving pies! :( hahahahaha


----------



## brieri1

I totally know how you feel about the weight gain. To make it even worse, my husband is 6'3" and weighs about 165 pounds and because of the baby weight gain, I now weigh more than him... I'm pretty embarrassed about it.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. and I gained 8 freaking pounds in 2 weeks! All of the sudden i'm up at 20 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I so wished hubby wouldn't of known, he made such a face that made me feel super bad and I'm still resenting it some. u.u! But, in my defense... a) She made me weigh myself before peeing (the other nurse does it the other way around) aaaand I had just eaten lunch... b) Freaking thanksgiving pies! :( hahahahaha

Don't feel bad! When I went to the doctor I gained 7lbs .... which put me having gained a total of 50lbs so far. I even asked her about all my weight gain because every visit I'm gaining 5 or more lbs at a time. Once I gained 10lbs between visits and she just kind of shrugged it off like no big deal. :shrug: Just tell DH that it is all the muscle you have built from carrying around that baby! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

I bought my nursing bra and comfy sweats for the hospital... and GRANNY PANTIES!


----------



## darkstar

I haven't been weighed my whole pregnancy. I refuse to do it and my midwife doesn't monitor weight gain. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## duckytwins

I haven't gained nearly as much this time, which is fine by me! With the boys I gained 65 pounds!!! :shock: :blush: this time I think it's only been ~30. 

DH bought me a new pair of cozy Eeyore jammies for the hospital, but I want to wear them now! :haha: 

Yay!! The "Big Brother" shirts that the baby is going to give the boys just came! Well, one of them did. :/ apparently they are sending one at a time :shrug:


----------



## DittyByrd

I bought Flip diapers and BumGenius diapers on Black Friday. One package shipped and I am so stoked for them to get here already!!! I ordered my glider Monday. As soon as all that is delivered, I will do my big load of cloth diapers and wipes and be ready. I will have to wash the bouncer cover, changing mat cover, and crib sheet again because certain felines in this house can't get enough of the baby gear. 

I feel unprepared and prepared at the same time. I *think* I decided I am going to wait to get a pump until after the baby comes because I want to see what I use at the hospital and what the nurses/lactation consultant recommend. 

BTW - BabysRUs dropped the price of the Medela PIS backpack and messenger totes from $299 to $269. Additionally, you are allowed to use a 20% coupons so the savings is significant.


----------



## duckytwins

I want to buy nursing bras so badly, but I did with the boys and never got to nurse. 

Ditty, we have a certain kitty who thinks the baby stuff is for her too. I think she's jealous! :rofl: pain in the butt she is!


----------



## brieri1

I bought nursing bras around 20 weeks because I thought with the couple sizes my boobs had grown, I'd be ok. I was wrong. They are getting quite tight.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I have everything but I feel like I'm missing something just don't know what !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel like my hubbys 90 yr old grandma...with these hips....i wonder why im only 33 weeks on friday, is anyone else feel like their going to start waddling soon?, :(


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> I think I have everything but I feel like I'm missing something just don't know what !

The baby!


----------



## DittyByrd

duckytwins said:


> I want to buy nursing bras so badly, but I did with the boys and never got to nurse.
> 
> Ditty, we have a certain kitty who thinks the baby stuff is for her too. I think she's jealous! :rofl: pain in the butt she is!

:headspin:
 



Attached Files:







foxnpigcrib.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty
Lol

I'm hating these insulin shots already so far in 2 days I've had to poke my self 2 times cuz not all of it got in my skin :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@ditty: Awww, I love your cats!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hubby apologized with lots of kisses for me and Matthew when I told him how I felt. I'm a sucker and I forgave him on the spot hahahaha.


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> @ditty: Awww, I love your cats!

They certainly think they are special. :)

I've got all these people worried that I let them inspect and sleep in/on baby things. Seriously??? I am NOT going to let them sleep in the crib with the baby or be with him/her unsupervised. It's called a door and I can close it. I am an expert on cat behavior, I think I have this covered. 

My theory is that I will let them check it out and enjoy it. Then there is no fear when baby comes and less stress on them (therefore, less chance of peeing outside box and displaced aggression). Additionally, anyone who knows anything about cats knows that closed doors are the greatest temptation and they MUST rush in as soon as the door is opened. Figured lots of exposure would take the novelty out of it.


----------



## ARuppe716

I bought bunny slippers for the hospital!! With big floppy ears!! I figure if I'm in labor I might as well have some fabulous shoes on... And cheer up the nurses so they're nicer to me!

I think I've gained close to 40lbs... I stopped looking at the doctor and told them I don't want to know. They seem to respect that and only one person has said something about my weight during all my appointments so I'm not too worried about it.

Super cute cats, ditty! Just be careful, I think they tend to advise keeping cats out of baby furniture because they can curl up against baby's warmth and smother the baby. Not sure how common that really is? But just wanted to let you know!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Whoops! Just saw you commented on this... I hope you don't think I was trying to criticize! You know your pets better than anyone else! And I agree with letting them sniff around. I've been trying to let my own kitty explore the nursery space to get used to it before baby arrives.


----------



## brieri1

Those kitties are super cute! I wish I had pets. But my apartment complex doesn't allow it, and even if it did, my husband says we don't need to take on something like that when we have a baby on the way. I'm jealous, though.


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Whoops! Just saw you commented on this... I hope you don't think I was trying to criticize! You know your pets better than anyone else! And I agree with letting them sniff around. I've been trying to let my own kitty explore the nursery space to get used to it before baby arrives.

No problem! I am super touchy about people who know I am a veterinarian (AKA, my MIL who has never even owned a cat) giving me advice on cats and cat behavior. I know not all of you know my occupation (until now!) and that's fine. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I miss having cats but dh is allergic so I had to give my cat away but I gave it to my kids father where the kids are most of the time


----------



## ARuppe716

That's awesome you're a veterinarian!! I could see where that would make you totally bonkers with people making comments! I'm glad no hard feelings :)


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> No problem! I am super touchy about people who know I am a veterinarian (AKA, my MIL who has never even owned a cat) giving me advice on cats and cat behavior. I know not all of you know my occupation (until now!) and that's fine. :)

People who know you're a veterinarian give you advice on animals? How odd.


----------



## DittyByrd

Betheney said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Whoops! Just saw you commented on this... I hope you don't think I was trying to criticize! You know your pets better than anyone else! And I agree with letting them sniff around. I've been trying to let my own kitty explore the nursery space to get used to it before baby arrives.
> 
> No problem! I am super touchy about people who know I am a veterinarian (AKA, my MIL who has never even owned a cat) giving me advice on cats and cat behavior. I know not all of you know my occupation (until now!) and that's fine. :)Click to expand...
> 
> People who know you're a veterinarian give you advice on animals? How odd.Click to expand...

I think it's odd, too!!! I would never tell a police officer how to secure his weapon, ya know?


----------



## DittyByrd

Can't wait for more updates, Betheney!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good to see u here betheney u must be so busy now again congrats remi is soooo cute :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I really feel behind now! I think you ladies seriously have it together better than I do! :haha: I know what size nursing bra I will need simply because even with before I was pregnant I was in the dang that's huge size so there was no where for me to go to but the big one ... have I bought any ... of course not! :haha: I need the nursing bra, pads for leaking, pump, cream, boppy pillow, comfy pajamas, underwear for destroying, and any pads or depends, along with toiletries for being clean (shampoo, toothpaste, etc) AND after I manage to buy all that, I need to actually pack it. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I feel totally unprepared this go around. I feel like I have the mentality that it still is so far away. Um I have 36 days ... if not sooner. I need to get on it! Hopefully this weekend will have me on things and situated. With all the cervix headbanging she is doing, it is a miracle she hasn't fallen out yet!!! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just thought id share some photos of some of the nursery so far... hubby purchased a new camera to have when baby is born (a nikon d 3200!! hes been saving for a while now for it so he couldnt wait to use to today when he got home from work..)... anyway...

Here is some of the nursery (not completely finished, we still have a white ladder bookshelf to put up, and some more wall decorations..it looks kind of empty in there, but there is what we have so far! :)

Ohhh and I added a picture of our little girl Mocha :) and our christmas tree with some gifts I decided to wrap the other day lol... 


My sweet little girl <3
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0005.jpg

Our christmas tree :) Yes I am totally aware that we still did not fill in the photos in the background with our wedding pictures yet hahaha, so for now we are a happily married asian couple! )

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0006.jpg

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0029.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0030.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0031.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0032.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0033.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0034.jpg

some of her closet..... this is not including all of the clothes stuffed in the dresser haha
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0035.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0036.jpg

nesting much!?
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0037.jpg

and one more of my little love <3
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/DSC_0004.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Love all ur pics and ur tree is so nice :)


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Betheney!! :wave:

Ditty your cats look so comfy! :haha:

You ladies are making me soooo nervous! I feel like I have nothing ready. I need at least 1 more pack of diapers, and just about everything for myself. I just feel like everything is at such a standstill right now *sigh*.


----------



## brieri1

Your nursery is so cute and I love your Christmas tree! My nursery isn't quite done yet, but we set up the co-sleeper yesterday and it scared me a little, like, things are getting very real. My baby girl is going to sleep in that someday soon. I'm nervously excited.


----------



## ARuppe716

Now that ditty has been outed for her profession... What does everyone else do? I know some of us have mentioned from time to time but thought it would be fun to see the variety on our board!
After 10 years of teaching dance I am now the administrative assistant for the divisional office of a popular grocery store company here on the east coast. Who else wants to share? :)


----------



## Betheney

Hiiiiii AJ! Don't feel nervous about not being ready. I actually have a newborn and don't have a single newborn nappy at home. Lol. I'll probably end up grabbing some on the way home from hospital when he's discharged. Lol (still no idea when that is tho)

Nikki your nursery is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks everyone! :) 

I still dont feel prepared either!


Ive mentioned quite a few times, but im an adjunct professor..i teach anatomy, nutrition courses, criminal justice courses etc...i love it!


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Kaiecee and dittybird!! I'm trying to check into jellybeans more often.

Remi is doing incredibly well. At 1 week old we graduated from the isolated crib (humidity crib) to an open cot. His weights have been 1.97 at birth 1.85 at 48 hours 1.83 at 4 days but then we jumped 100grams at 6 days up to 1.93 then jumped another 100grams at 8 days up time 2.03kgs so we're well above birth weight already. We're also above the 1.95kg minimum to leave hospital, he still has to stay to establish feeding and such but it's nice that's it's one less thing to focus on to get out of here.

<3


----------



## AJThomas

Awesome news Betheney, can't wait to hear that our first jellybean is finally home.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So glad hes doing great :) so adorable!


----------



## duckytwins

Waddling! Who mentioned waddling?! LOL I've been wadding for WEEKS now! :rofl: 

Nikki, lovely tree and adorable nursery (cute furbaby too!) 

Betheney, nice to see you! Glad to hear you're both doing well! Hope the LO can go home soon! 

Ditty, cute kitties! Mine only gets on the glider, so I've taken to closing my bedroom door when I'm not around to give her "the look." She's been sniffing around the bassinet and cradle though, but hasn't ventured inside (lucky thing). She does get into one of the shelves in the changing table though! She thinks it's her cat condo!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Betheney - glad to hear that Remi is doing well, I'm sure it won't be long before he is home with you. How is Eva with him now? Bet she is an adorable big sister

Nikki - love your nursery! 

Job wise I'm head of marketing for a construction trade federation! Leave two weeks today and cannot wait for some feet up time although not sure that will actually happen! I don't even think my boss actually realises I am leaving soon and was like you're taking your Blackberry and laptop right? I was like wrong!


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney - glad to hear remi is doing so well!

Ditty - our cats are the same, obsessed with anything baby although we do try to keep the nursery door closed as much as possible or they will cover everything in hair. I have a super cute picture of one of our cats in the pram. stupid phone won't let me upload it.

I am an archivist. I work in our searchroom helping academics, researchers and general members of the public find and access the historical records they need for their research or family tree. 

Nikki - cute nursery!


----------



## Lillian33

Awesome Betheney, so glad Remi is making such good progress :)

Wow Nikki, gorgeous nursery-love the colour scheme!!

Such cute fur babies you ladies have, I'm jealous too, no pets for us at the moment!

Ducky, sorry you're still feeling rotten, I bet those shirts for the boys cheered you up a little :)

Gorgeous bump LaMere, looking good!

I'm an adviser assistant at a broking firm! My lovely colleague threw me a small baby shower tonight after wk, was very sweet of her as I don't have loads of friends here but got some gorgeous stuff for my boy!

xxx


----------



## gingermango

Hmm may need to sell my Icandy and buy a new pushchair, got it out today cos ds didnt want to walk the school run and its so heavy and awkward :( I love it but realistically I think Im gonna need a lighter pushchair.

Im a credit controller for one of the UK's largest galvanizing companies, not the most exciting job but hey :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki - I love the nursery. The colors are just gprgeous. Ella is gonna love it! Little mocha is super cute too

Betheny glad to hear such good news abot remi. Hope he copmes home soon

I'm a part time accountant and its super bpring. I can't wait to be a SAHM!


----------



## CharlieO

Yeahhh! Our travel system is ready to pick up so DH is getting it this afternoon after his shift! We've gone the Uppababy Vista, and Maxicosi pebble car seat, what have you all chosen?


----------



## Little J

Iv got the waddle down now too. Its funny watching the top of my big belly go back and forth.

I keep wishing i was further than 31 weeks.... I want to see my little man!


----------



## Betheney

Sonia - Eva has a sudden love for Remi. The day she met him she refused to touch him and if you put him near her she would lean as far away as possible. But now she all of a sudden just loves him, if you ask if she wants a cuddle she holds out her arms wanting to hold him. Then if you hold him out to her she'll come over and give him a cuddle and a kiss without any encouragement from us.

Eva still kisses my belly and says baby i have to explain "no baby, Remi is baby and baby Remi is in hospital" she just looks at me really confused and then walks off. lol


----------



## jrowenj

Charie- so exciting!!!

Little J - I hear ya! I can't wait either!!!!

I started setting up the nursery last night. Only got the crib and rocking chair put together. HOping to finish this weekend!

So... I have my brother's wedding tomorrow and I am already exhausted just thinking about it. I have the rehearsal and rehearsale dinner tonight a little over an hour away. Then, I have to get up at 7am tomorrow and head an hour and 15 minutes to the Bride's house to get ready and do pictures all day. Then we are all "hanging out" at the hall before the ceremony which starts at 7pm and the wedding isn't over til midnight. So, basically I have a 17+ hour day ahead of me. I look like a damn whale in the bridesmaid dress too... Pray for my sanity and my poor, swollen feet!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

OH! I am 36 weeks today!!! 28 more days!


----------



## sassy_mom

Betheney so glad to hear updates on Remi. It sounds like he is making wonderful progress and hopefully will be home soon. I'm so glad Eva is loving him. I know that has to be a special moment to see both your babies bonding. 

I'm a SAHM. Sometimes I miss being in the working world and being with adults every day but I wouldn't trade this job for anything. I've felt very lucky to be able to be with DD every day and watch her grow up. I know that next year when she starts school it is going to break my heart. I don't know how I will get through it. :cry: Every mom does it so it can't be too awful. :haha:

I'm 35 weeks today. :thumbup: Still a honeydew by my ticker but on the bump I'm a coconut! :happydance: I can't believe our babies are almost here!!! On an exciting note, I painted my toenails this morning all by myself! :haha::haha:

Good luck at the wedding Jrowen. I wouldn't be brave enough to be there for even an hour. hahahaha! Hopefully your feet won't suffer too bad.


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime- cant believe you're 36 weeks!! Try to enjoy the wedding... And don't be afraid to out your feet up. People will understand!! I was in my best friends wedding 2 months ago and was tired the whole weekend but everyone was so nice offering me a seat, etc.


----------



## JCh

Awesome to hear the update Betheney! We've missed seeing u on here!

Jrowe - good luck on the wedding.... Hopefully they will be ok with letting u rest as much as u can! 

Can't believe we're all just about "full term" - getting SO close!

We have the bassinet in our bedroom and it still feels weird that a baby will be in it not too far from now! Kinda scary/ exciting....


Also on the note of what we do.... I work for a company that manufactures electric radiant heat (heated floors) and I've been here 5.5 yrs.... Technically I'm considered "Customer Care" but my job entails SO much more than that term - everything from order/quoting, electrical, installation, questions - pretty much everything that comes to the company goes through my team.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OMG a wedding at 36 weeks! lol.. thats insane! Good luck :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Let's see, let me give you my CV LOL!

For 5 years (while I was in college) I worked as the Executive Director's Assistant at the National Association of Realtors of Guatemala. I graduated in Communication with Specialization in Audiovisuals and Graphic Design. I also have a diploma in photography. So, after that I worked freelance for a while 'til I was hired by a school to be a High School Computer Teacher for a year, which I loved and was the perfect schedule while Chris and I worked on engagement and wedding. 

Now I'm a soon to be Sahm with the desire to eventually go freelance again, but not 'til Matthew and I get the hang of each other hahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

- Jaime! WEDDING?! Praying for your feet and circulation! Hehe.

P.S. Ever since they changed my signature, there is a huge gap between my posts and my signature, which is very annoying. So, monitor that has been stalking me  enough to change my signature twice: Please, change it back to normal without the gap. Thank you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Betheney 
Can't wait for baby remi to go home thanks for all those wonderful updates I'm happy he's doing good :)

Is it just me but I seem to be tripping on stuff I can't see cuz if my belly is this happening to anyone else at least I haven't hurt myself


----------



## DittyByrd

CharlieO said:


> Yeahhh! Our travel system is ready to pick up so DH is getting it this afternoon after his shift! We've gone the Uppababy Vista, and Maxicosi pebble car seat, what have you all chosen?

Britax Chaperone and Britax B-Agile


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> On an exciting note, I painted my toenails this morning all by myself! :haha::haha:

Congratulations! I hate putting on shoes and socks!


----------



## ARuppe716

We went with britax as well... Got the B Agile travel system that includes the B Safe car seat. Would have gotten te chaperone but my car is small and wasn't sure it would for right!


----------



## La Mere

Nikki- I've been waddling for a while now, lol. And I love the nursery! So cute! And your tree looks fabulous!!!

Betheney- Glad to see you!! :hugs: And so glad to hear how well Remi is doing.. Also glad to hear how well Eva is adjusting to him. Can't wait to hear you're bringing him home!!!

As for my job.. :haha: I'm a SAHM, used to work fast food. So I don't really miss it that much. With all you girls having gone to college and such.. I feel kind dumb being a former fast food worker. :blush: 

Lillian- Thank you so much, hun!

Jaime- Good luck with the wedding! try to have a good time! And happy 36 weeks!

Ditty- Your kitties are so cute!! I had two cats growing up, but my parents were more dog people.. most of the time I am too. But I had a black and white kitty I named Sylvester. :haha: The other I only had for a short time.. Her name was Champagne, because of the color of her fur. I would love to have a pet of my own again.. we do have a dog, but it's hubby's dad's dog and I don't really like him all that much.. He's a good guard dog, but he's way to rambunctious when it comes to playing and I don't really trust him around my daughter.

Ginger- Glad to see you, hun. How are you doing? Hope things are starting to go better for you. :hugs:

DeeDee- Glad hubby came to his senses and apologized. :hugs: And why is that monitor stalking you so much? Doesn't seem fair.

Sassy- Happy 35 weeks!!!

AFM: I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow!!! Been feeling so tired, but have been sleeping fairly well at night. Poor Rayven hasn't been taking naps during the day for the past week or so and has been falling asleep at dinner. Sometimes she manages to eat some of her food before falling asleep. I just don't know what to do to get her to start taking naps during the day again, so she will be awake for dinner...


----------



## duckytwins

I had my cousin's wedding a few weeks back. I was pretty useless the next day. Have a nice time, Jaime! 

For the most part, I am a SAHM. I work 1 hour a day as an admin. I used to work 4 hours a day, but they cut my hours when funding got cut and they couldn't afford to pay me anymore. They keep saying they are hoping for investors, and when that happens (*if* it happens, if you ask me), they said I could get my hours back, plus some. Not sure if I'd want to work more than part time with a new baby, though. The good thing, though, is that I get to work from home! So all I have to do is get the boys on the bus, then head into our office in my jammies, put in my hour, and I'm done for the day! 

Had a Dr. appointment today. My Dr. is on vacation, so I saw the APRN. Same old thing - pee in a cup, weight and BP, belly measurement and baby's heartbeat. I will be going weekly now. I asked about the ultrasound I never got at 28 weeks (that I was told I was going to have but never did) and she said it's not a routine one, so I probably won't get anymore. Bummer... She said if I was measuring too big or too small, they might do one. 

I asked if it matters what position baby is in, she said since I'm having a csection, it doesn't really matter, but it seems baby is head down (which I actually thought I felt in the shower yesterday).

She said she wants to see me to go at least 37 weeks. I'll be happy to go that far, but I don't want much more than that! I really do hope I go into labor before my csection date.


----------



## Little J

Jrow- not to freak you out, but one of my friends in gave birth in October at 37 weeks (3 weeks early!) soooo who knows you could too! crazy!


I just wanted to share this with you all bc i found this very terrible and disturbing..... someone i know of has a 5 month old baby and he has a ear infection and she went to Walgreens to get her Amoxicillin prescription and then lastnight she went to give him his medicine and noticed it wasnt the babies name on the bottle and the drug was actually an anti-depressant drug given to people with OCD. Good thing she noticed! Walgreens is in big trouble! Who knows what that could have done to a poor infant! If that happened to me, boy would Walgreens never wanna see my face again after the wrath id endure on them.:growlmad:


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Jrow- not to freak you out, but one of my friends in gave birth in October at 37 weeks (3 weeks early!) soooo who knows you could too! crazy!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share this with you all bc i found this very terrible and disturbing..... someone i know of has a 5 month old baby and he has a ear infection and she went to Walgreens to get her Amoxicillin prescription and then lastnight she went to give him his medicine and noticed it wasnt the babies name on the bottle and the drug was actually an anti-depressant drug given to people with OCD. Good thing she noticed! Walgreens is in big trouble! Who knows what that could have done to a poor infant! If that happened to me, boy would Walgreens never wanna see my face again after the wrath id endure on them.:growlmad:


Oh my gosh!!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, wow! Someone screwed up BIG TIME!


----------



## sassy_mom

I keep looking at our due dates and it is so unreal! We are all literally about to have these babies!!!! How amazing!! I can't get over it. I know someone mentioned this morning about the empty bassinet in their room .... I have the same feelings. Ours has been in there for awhile but I have been looking at it everyday thinking in just this amount of time, there will be a tiny little person sleeping there!!!!!! Definitely a little scary and exciting all together. Especially since we have DD already. I'm so excited (and nervous) to see what it is like to be a mom to another little person. wow!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggggggggg walgreens i would have called headquarters and freeeeeeaked out!


----------



## brieri1

I have a Britax as well. My sister gave it to me since my niece has outgrown it and I was seriously considering just skipping the infant car seat for the other one. I like it and I'm very grateful, those things are expensive, but it is so big! I lifted it without anything in it and its quite heavy. I guess that's what husbands are for. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

My Bumgenius and Flip diapers came today!!! I am such a nerd for being so excited about diapers!

Now I have all the cloth diapers I am starting with. Been waiting to wash the stash until I had all of them. EEEEEE!!!


----------



## mellywelly

You lot have been super chatty today, do much to catch up on!!

I've got the quinny zapp xtra with maxicozy car seat, think it's a cabriofix? 

Job wise, I work for a local charity, we work with victims of domestic abuse and their children. 

I went into the office today, I'm not allowed in the refuge as a child has an infection thats harmful when pg, and had loads of balloons round my desk and flowers 
! It's my last day tomorrow but also got s gift from them, which I will open when dh comes back from work.


----------



## Lilahbear

We have the mamas and papas sola buggy and pram and the maxicosy cabriofix car seat.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I actually know plenty of ladies that had their first babies around their 37 weeks! How exciting!! :D


----------



## brieri1

DittyByrd said:


> My Bumgenius and Flip diapers came today!!! I am such a nerd for being so excited about diapers!
> 
> Now I have all the cloth diapers I am starting with. Been waiting to wash the stash until I had all of them. EEEEEE!!!

I totally understand. I'm super psyched about my cloth diapers too.


----------



## La Mere

Lol, I had Rayven at 41+1 weeks. Hoping this little one doesn't wait that long :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

I also received an Advent calendar I ordered for the family. I was so excited for this because it is so unique and beautiful. I am going to wrap it and put it under the tree for DH to open even though it will be tagged for Baby. :)
 



Attached Files:







noahadvent.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad I haven't sealed up my secret santa envelope yet. :happydance: I found one more thing I'm stashing in there!


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> I actually know plenty of ladies that had their first babies around their 37 weeks! How exciting!! :D

Me at exactly 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

I need Lilah to hold off until at least 37 weeks because the midwife won't deliver me before then, but any time after, let her come. My sister in law just had a boy that was 9 pounds 12 ounces and 22 1/2 inches long and she was exactly one week late. I'm not sure I want to risk having a baby that big, lol.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> I need Lilah to hold off until at least 37 weeks because the midwife won't deliver me before then, but any time after, let her come. My sister in law just had a boy that was 9 pounds 12 ounces and 22 1/2 inches long and she was exactly one week late. I'm not sure I want to risk having a baby that big, lol.

Whew! That is a big baby!


----------



## els1022

This is all becoming very real to me, also!! We are finally getting settled at our new home and I was orgainzing and putting away baby's clothes. I've been so blessed to receive tons of nice hand me downs from my sisters and best friend, who have had daughters in the past couple years. Some of them still have the tags on them! Baby girl is set for clothes for at least a year and a half!!
I think most of you know this, but I'm a labor and delivery nurse. I miss it and most of my coworkers so much already.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Has anyone else noticed a huge increase in cervical mucus? Mine is approach uncontrollable,
Sorry!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Has anyone else noticed a huge increase in cervical mucus? Mine is approach uncontrollable,
> Sorry!

Yes, liners help. I had to buy the 'almost pads' liners Haha. 
I do not intend to freak you out but... are you 100% it's not your mucus plug coming out little by little?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope not lol! Don't think it is, is just like normal but lots if it, not tinged with any blood or pink at all. Will defo keep an eye on it though, am feeling very 'moist' down there lol x


----------



## sassy_mom

I never saw my mucus plug come out with DD. I had someone ask me while I was pregnant with her if my plug had come out yet. I didn't even know this person and I was like um I don't know.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm a leaker normally, so I've had a lot of cm this whole pregnancy (and before that, and likely afterwards - lol). I have noticed I change my liner more frequently now though.


----------



## La Mere

I've had an increase in cm in the past week or two. Its annoying :haha: I don't remember losing my mucus plug with my DD either, Sassy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Don't know why but I'd always assumed that I'd notice it but sounds like it may go unnoticed. Glad I'm not the only one with lots of cm, in the nicest possible way of course, guess it's just things moving along. 

It seems so surreal that at pretty much anytime any one of us could join Betheney with our second January Jellybean! I can't believe I'm 35 weeks, I remember the day I found out at 3wks 2 days x


----------



## La Mere

I know what you mean, Sonia. I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## DittyByrd

els1022 said:


> This is all becoming very real to me, also!! We are finally getting settled at our new home and I was orgainzing and putting away baby's clothes. I've been so blessed to receive tons of nice hand me downs from my sisters and best friend, who have had daughters in the past couple years. Some of them still have the tags on them! Baby girl is set for clothes for at least a year and a half!!
> I think most of you know this, but I'm a labor and delivery nurse. I miss it and most of my coworkers so much already.

You'll be back in L&D before you know it, just not working! :)

Curious as to your plans for childbirth? Natural, epidural, etc? Will you let yourself be induced?


----------



## DittyByrd

I have read that the mucous plug can come out in small bits weeks before labor. Hope it comes out as a plop so I don't have to worry about "is that it?"


----------



## duckytwins

The boys were born at 36 weeks, but I had pre-e with them and an emergency c, so hopefully there's no chance of that again this time. (So far, my blood pressure is pretty good). I'll gladly go anytime after 37!


----------



## duckytwins

I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing nausea all of a sudden. I haven't been nauseous since first tri, now it's been hitting me throughout the day and at night. I can't be sure if it's my medication that's causing it or not, though... :shrug: I thought if anyone else was experiencing it, it might be a normal thing?


----------



## La Mere

I get the occasional nauseous feeling.. Usually before I get out of bed in the morning and a little when.i got to bed. :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

I studied mass communications at school, I work part-time as a real estate agent tho, but am primarily a housewife - soon to be sahm. 

So far I know 4 women that have had babies on the past month and 3 of the 4 have had to spend a few days in the hospital even tho some were on time. Makes me worry a little bit but I won't focus on the bad. 

The other night it hit me that in a couple weeks I'm going to go into labor, actual labor to have my little boy, me! Man I got so many goosebumps thinking about it, can't believe its so close and so real!!

My cm has increased just a little bit, and I think the consistency has changed too.


----------



## els1022

DittyByrd said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> This is all becoming very real to me, also!! We are finally getting settled at our new home and I was orgainzing and putting away baby's clothes. I've been so blessed to receive tons of nice hand me downs from my sisters and best friend, who have had daughters in the past couple years. Some of them still have the tags on them! Baby girl is set for clothes for at least a year and a half!!
> I think most of you know this, but I'm a labor and delivery nurse. I miss it and most of my coworkers so much already.
> 
> You'll be back in L&D before you know it, just not working! :)
> 
> Curious as to your plans for childbirth? Natural, epidural, etc? Will you let yourself be induced?Click to expand...

I'm having a scheduled c section on 12/12 which is 37 weeks because of the cholestasis. The risk of stillbirth goes up after that. I had two previous c sections and most ob's around here won't do a VBAC after two. Which is fine with me. I've had a patient's uterus rupture and it was not something I want to do again, especially with me as the patient!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi Ladies...so I had my 34 week appointment today. My fundal height is measuring at 37 weeks so I'm now booked for a growth scan in 2 weeks. Once they look at little man's size they will calculate out how much they think I'm at risk for shoulder dystocia and make some decisions at that point. There's a chance they will schedule a C or induce at 39 weeks. Not sure how I feel...I kind of feel like I failed him in some way if he's measuring really big. I know that it's not my fault and he could even measure small once they scan him but still bothers me a little. I just hope he is safe and healthy. His heartbeat is good and he is in a good position, it's just a matter of size.

I also spoke to her because I've had some really bad swelling this week. My feet and ankles hurt by the end of the day because the skin is stretched so tight. My carpal tunnel is awful- my hands go numb my entire drive to work, and they go numb doing simple things like my makeup or brushing my teeth. My blood pressure is nice and low so they aren't concerned at all about pre-e. My OB suggested going out of work at 36 weeks, a week earlier than I'm scheduled. I'm torn about it- the day is really long to drive 45 minutes to an hour to work, work all day, and drive home. I'm exhausted at the end of the day. But what's one more week? I put the office in a little bit of a bind going out earlier because we're retail and it's the holidays. I'm currently training my replacement and it's going ok but not as fast as I would like. I am nervous to leave everything in someone else's hands (I'm a little bit of a control freak) and will be nervous anyways about this at 37 weeks. But I'm really leaning towards going out a little earlier. I just hate to eat up my leave but it's getting really hard to get up and go in each day. I'm going to talk to my boss tomorrow to let her know it may happen, and then wait out the weekend and see if a good restful weekend makes me feel any better. The last couple weekends we've been cleaning, building furniture, etc and I'm work out.

Sorry for the super long post. I just feel a little lost after my appointment. I wasn't really told anything bad and my pregnancy has been fairly uneventful. I also wasn't told anything that I didn't already anticipate hearing. I guess I'm just hoping you ladies can give me a little insight and support!!


----------



## duckytwins

els1022 said:


> I'm having a scheduled c section on 12/12

So, your baby will be born on 12/12/12?! That's so cool!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Hi Ladies...so I had my 34 week appointment today. My fundal height is measuring at 37 weeks so I'm now booked for a growth scan in 2 weeks. Once they look at little man's size they will calculate out how much they think I'm at risk for shoulder dystocia and make some decisions at that point. There's a chance they will schedule a C or induce at 39 weeks. Not sure how I feel...I kind of feel like I failed him in some way if he's measuring really big. I know that it's not my fault and he could even measure small once they scan him but still bothers me a little. I just hope he is safe and healthy. His heartbeat is good and he is in a good position, it's just a matter of size.
> 
> I also spoke to her because I've had some really bad swelling this week. My feet and ankles hurt by the end of the day because the skin is stretched so tight. My carpal tunnel is awful- my hands go numb my entire drive to work, and they go numb doing simple things like my makeup or brushing my teeth. My blood pressure is nice and low so they aren't concerned at all about pre-e. My OB suggested going out of work at 36 weeks, a week earlier than I'm scheduled. I'm torn about it- the day is really long to drive 45 minutes to an hour to work, work all day, and drive home. I'm exhausted at the end of the day. But what's one more week? I put the office in a little bit of a bind going out earlier because we're retail and it's the holidays. I'm currently training my replacement and it's going ok but not as fast as I would like. I am nervous to leave everything in someone else's hands (I'm a little bit of a control freak) and will be nervous anyways about this at 37 weeks. But I'm really leaning towards going out a little earlier. I just hate to eat up my leave but it's getting really hard to get up and go in each day. I'm going to talk to my boss tomorrow to let her know it may happen, and then wait out the weekend and see if a good restful weekend makes me feel any better. The last couple weekends we've been cleaning, building furniture, etc and I'm work out.
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. I just feel a little lost after my appointment. I wasn't really told anything bad and my pregnancy has been fairly uneventful. I also wasn't told anything that I didn't already anticipate hearing. I guess I'm just hoping you ladies can give me a little insight and support!!

I personally would be really hard pressed to let them induce me based on fundal or ultrasound measurements. They can be dreadfully inaccurate. I saw a birth program where an OB convinced a girl her labor was stalled because the baby was too big and that she had an overly small pelvis - basically saying whatever it took to get the girl to consent. The baby was 6lbs. 

You absolutely did not fail him! Don't think that way!

One more week of work seems like an eternity to me at this point because I am so uncomfortable. Relinquish control and rest up. You can do it! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ditty...And thank you for your concern! I do know that they don't advise anything just based on fundal height or ultrasound so that makes me feel better. She said that they take several factors into account including my own height and my weight gain to determine how high the risk of complication may be. I'm trying to not get upset about it because there's nothing to be done about it until they do the ultrasound and at least look at him and me.


----------



## Lillian33

Aruppe, please dont blame yourself, nothing worse than feeling like you have done wrong by your child but you definitely havent and he will be a lovely healthy baby im sure :hugs:

Ditty, such a precious advent calendar, I've not seen anything like that before!

Jrow, I hope you can enjoy the wedding at least a bit, what a long day for you! I'm sure they'll look out for you and keep you off your feet as much as possible :thumbup:

So cool finding out what all you ladies do :) another step for us getting to know each other, we'll all know each other inside out by the time our babies turn into toddlers! Hopefully we can keep this group going! :hugs:

xx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Something weird is happening. I'm getting period like cramps. Some strong, some not so much. They come along with hot flashes that I feel up to my hair hahaha. Just weird.


----------



## sassy_mom

Aruppe, I definitely agree with Ditty. Try not to worry yourself too much .... which I know is easier said than done. I know with me when I was pregnant with DD, they kept telling me oh she is measuring big, she is measuring ahead ... they never did mention inducing me but on my due date, I went into labor on my own and DD only weighed 7lbs 14 oz. My thinking was if they kept telling me she was so big, then why wasn't she 9 or so pounds?? That is how they came off about her size. Like Ditty said, belly measurements and ultrasounds are just guesses. You have done an amazing job and will have a beautiful baby boy soon. It is good that your bp is low and things have been relatively uneventful. Let us know what they say when you go back. :hugs: We are always here!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Something weird is happening. I'm getting period like cramps. Some strong, some not so much. They come along with hot flashes that I feel up to my hair hahaha. Just weird.


Woa! What do you think it is??


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies, I appreciate it. I know the measurements can mean nothing...I think I just had myself emotional about it going into my appointment. Everyone around me is constantly making comments about my bump size, I've measured ahead for months, everyone has guessed I will go early, and I've gained about 40 lbs so I'm already sensitive about it. But who knows...dh was 5lb 15oz and 2 weeks early!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Something weird is happening. I'm getting period like cramps. Some strong, some not so much. They come along with hot flashes that I feel up to my hair hahaha. Just weird.
> 
> 
> Woa! What do you think it is??Click to expand...

I have no idea. Haha, I had a talk with Matthew, just said that if he decides to make a move, to make it before sunday, while daddy is still on vacation :haha:
But I highly doubt it. I have been drinking water and no tummy issues so far... so :shrug: As always, I'll wait it around.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks ladies, I appreciate it. I know the measurements can mean nothing...I think I just had myself emotional about it going into my appointment. Everyone around me is constantly making comments about my bump size, I've measured ahead for months, everyone has guessed I will go early, and I've gained about 40 lbs so I'm already sensitive about it. But who knows...dh was 5lb 15oz and 2 weeks early!

Awww, but that means nothing hun!!! You'll do perfect, and yay for ultrasound, you get to see baby before time!! 

I sometimes wonder how they measure my tummy, when I lay down it can stand out or be an amorphous blob, depending on what Matthew is up to :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Deedee, I could be wrong, but it sounds like BH. I was getting those too. I guess keep track and if they get more intense or close together, call your Dr? :hugs: 

ARuppe, sweetie, you have not failed by any means. You are doing everything right. Do what you have to do for you and baby and don't worry about anyone else. Work can get on without you if they have to. But baby needs you and only you right now. I've learned not to stress myself out about things until someone gives me a reason to (like the Dr). And even then, if something needs to be done, I'll do what I need to do when I need to do it. I totally agree with fundal measurements and ultrasounds being just estimates. I was told both boys were 5-6 pounds before they were born. Alex was 5 lbs 1 ounce and Jonathan was 3 lbs 9 oz. Not even close to 6 pounds! Take it one day at a time and do the best you can. And lean on who you need to lean on. :hugs:

I was wondering if it would be okay to share a bump pic??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Anytime Ducky! Go ahead and bump us! Haha.


----------



## duckytwins

Okay, but be careful, this thing could hurt someone! 

Here I am at ~35 weeks. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/4BEF4340-2645-4F2E-B52B-4BFA25CD6EEA-16424-00001C0544B7DA74.jpg


----------



## Lillian33

Deedee, I was having the same thing this morning - im at work too so was freaking out!! I have upped my water as you said too and I'm all good again now. I didnt try talking to my boy but next time I will ha ha!!

Ducky, please do share, I love seeing bump pics :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Ducky- you look fabulous!


----------



## duckytwins

ARuppe716 said:


> Ducky- you look fabulous!

:blush: Thank you! 

I wish I could take one of myself with my whole self in it! :haha: I'm really bad at the in-the-mirror ones and DH isn't home.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky you look wonderful!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Lillian33

All bump Ducky, just gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love rhat bump ducky! Its perfect!


----------



## DittyByrd

DeeDee - I had some cramps this morning, too. I got a little nervous but once I ate, drank, and BM'd I was fine. Told my DH I am used to the individual feelings of cramps/BMs/achiness but when you factor in pregnancy I am so unsure of myself!


----------



## darkstar

DeeDee I got cramping like that when my little man was dropping, the midwife confirmed at my next visit after that that his head was right down in my pelvis.. I had some pretty persistent cramping and increased discharge around that time


----------



## snowangel187

ARuppe716 said:


> Now that ditty has been outed for her profession... What does everyone else do? I know some of us have mentioned from time to time but thought it would be fun to see the variety on our board!
> After 10 years of teaching dance I am now the administrative assistant for the divisional office of a popular grocery store company here on the east coast. Who else wants to share? :)

I started working a retail job right out of high school, planned on "taking a year off" then going to college. Met dh before that year was up and he had me quit. I did nanny for dh's best friend for almost 5 years up until the day before I gave birth. And have been home ever since. Dh had his mom at home all the time growing up and that's what he wants for our children. Tho at times it can be overwhelming I'm very thankful that I'm able to stay at home. :thumbup:



DittyByrd said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> On an exciting note, I painted my toenails this morning all by myself! :haha::haha:
> 
> Congratulations! I hate putting on shoes and socks!Click to expand...

Two words, flip flops. :rofl: I too just accomplished painting my toenails. :haha: I think that may be the last time I'm capable of that, I may have to hire it out if I need to do it again before delivery. :thumbup:



La Mere said:


> I've had an increase in cm in the past week or two. Its annoying :haha: I don't remember losing my mucus plug with my DD either, Sassy.

I've had an increase in cm as well and I'm constantly checking to see if my fluid is leaking. :dohh: as for the plug, I remember losing parts of mine starting at 38 weeks to me it looked like a chunk of snot. :rofl: and the most annoying part was I thought labor was on its way, but ended up being induced 2 weeks after. BUT, I was two centimeters dilated before they started the induction. :shrug:



duckytwins said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing nausea all of a sudden. I haven't been nauseous since first tri, now it's been hitting me throughout the day and at night. I can't be sure if it's my medication that's causing it or not, though... :shrug: I thought if anyone else was experiencing it, it might be a normal thing?

Um. Yea. This girl! I have been sick for the last week, it kind of makes me feel like labor is coming soon. Tonight I'm fighting ridiculous heartburn, I know I'll be throwing up. :dohh:



els1022 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> This is all becoming very real to me, also!! We are finally getting settled at our new home and I was orgainzing and putting away baby's clothes. I've been so blessed to receive tons of nice hand me downs from my sisters and best friend, who have had daughters in the past couple years. Some of them still have the tags on them! Baby girl is set for clothes for at least a year and a half!!
> I think most of you know this, but I'm a labor and delivery nurse. I miss it and most of my coworkers so much already.
> 
> You'll be back in L&D before you know it, just not working! :)
> 
> Curious as to your plans for childbirth? Natural, epidural, etc? Will you let yourself be induced?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a scheduled c section on 12/12 which is 37 weeks because of the cholestasis. The risk of stillbirth goes up after that. I had two previous c sections and most ob's around here won't do a VBAC after two. Which is fine with me. I've had a patient's uterus rupture and it was not something I want to do again, especially with me as the patient!Click to expand...

The ladies at my church are throwing me a little shower this Saturday. I'm pretty excited for the human interaction I don't even care about presents. :rofl:

If I could pick a day to deliver it'd be 12/12/12, but dr says 39weeks is the earliest he can deliver unless medically necessary which is 12/25 (he'd do it on 26th tho) but he said depending on how my appts go he may do it at 38weeks. Which puts me at 12/18 if that's the case tho I'm going to see if he'll do it 12-21-12 just so baby at least has a cool bday. Since Shea's stuck being delivered so close to Christmas. :thumbup: 




DeedeeBeester said:


> Something weird is happening. I'm getting period like cramps. Some strong, some not so much. They come along with hot flashes that I feel up to my hair hahaha. Just weird.

Does your belly get tight with them? Lay on ur left side and drink a bunch of water, if it doesn't stop or gets more frequent/painful call the dr. :hugs:



duckytwins said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Ducky- you look fabulous!
> 
> :blush: Thank you!
> 
> I wish I could take one of myself with my whole self in it! :haha: I'm really bad at the in-the-mirror ones and DH isn't home.Click to expand...

I get my 4 year old to take the full body shots. :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

LOL, snow, I was actually going to have one of the boys take it, but it was bedtime by the time I got around to it, so I had to take it myself.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive had increased discharge and period crampstoday too! I ate so much for lunch i was a bottomless pit, it felt kind of like i had more room in there so i wonder of shes dropping...also increased pelvic and hip, lower back pain as well...


Im still sick everyday still!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Wow so much has happened since I left for my job interview. :) My interview went well for the most part. I did have to ignore my blood sugar readings since I had a whole day scheduled with people and the worst part is I could feel my blood sugar going down and couldn't even eat all my lunch (kept getting asked questions!).

The down side is that I got the flu the next day (for the whole 6.5 hr drive home). Luckily DH drove the whole way back. I now know what contractions feel like. Nurse kept warning that I had to stay hydrated or else I would feel contractions. I'm feeling a lot better today.

Awhile back someone asked about stretch marks. I've had white stretch marks for awhile. Now I have red stretch marks that look like I've been scratched down my belly. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I so hope he is dropping! That way I don't have those scary "I have to catch my air, I can't breath!!" moments! 

@Baby: Hope you get the job! 

I've had crazy stretch marks.... all over.


----------



## sassy_mom

Babyhopeful -- glad it went well! Hope things work out for the best with it!


----------



## Lillian33

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Wow so much has happened since I left for my job interview. :) My interview went well for the most part. I did have to ignore my blood sugar readings since I had a whole day scheduled with people and the worst part is I could feel my blood sugar going down and couldn't even eat all my lunch (kept getting asked questions!).
> 
> The down side is that I got the flu the next day (for the whole 6.5 hr drive home). Luckily DH drove the whole way back. I now know what contractions feel like. Nurse kept warning that I had to stay hydrated or else I would feel contractions. I'm feeling a lot better today.
> 
> Awhile back someone asked about stretch marks. I've had white stretch marks for awhile. Now I have red stretch marks that look like I've been scratched down my belly. :haha:

Oooh good luck, im sure they loved you :)

So sorry you got sick afterwards though, rest up wont you and keep and eye on that blood sugar :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

I have stretch marks on all my "B" parts from the boys' pregnancy - my boobs, butt and belly. Just a few new ones on my belly from this one. They aren't pretty, but they are so worth it!!


----------



## darkstar

It took years for my stretchmarks to fade to white, thankfully they haven't darkened up this time.. yet


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARuppe716 said:


> Hi Ladies...so I had my 34 week appointment today. My fundal height is measuring at 37 weeks so I'm now booked for a growth scan in 2 weeks. Once they look at little man's size they will calculate out how much they think I'm at risk for shoulder dystocia and make some decisions at that point. There's a chance they will schedule a C or induce at 39 weeks. Not sure how I feel...I kind of feel like I failed him in some way if he's measuring really big. I know that it's not my fault and he could even measure small once they scan him but still bothers me a little. I just hope he is safe and healthy. His heartbeat is good and he is in a good position, it's just a matter of size.
> 
> I also spoke to her because I've had some really bad swelling this week. My feet and ankles hurt by the end of the day because the skin is stretched so tight. My carpal tunnel is awful- my hands go numb my entire drive to work, and they go numb doing simple things like my makeup or brushing my teeth. My blood pressure is nice and low so they aren't concerned at all about pre-e. My OB suggested going out of work at 36 weeks, a week earlier than I'm scheduled. I'm torn about it- the day is really long to drive 45 minutes to an hour to work, work all day, and drive home. I'm exhausted at the end of the day. But what's one more week? I put the office in a little bit of a bind going out earlier because we're retail and it's the holidays. I'm currently training my replacement and it's going ok but not as fast as I would like. I am nervous to leave everything in someone else's hands (I'm a little bit of a control freak) and will be nervous anyways about this at 37 weeks. But I'm really leaning towards going out a little earlier. I just hate to eat up my leave but it's getting really hard to get up and go in each day. I'm going to talk to my boss tomorrow to let her know it may happen, and then wait out the weekend and see if a good restful weekend makes me feel any better. The last couple weekends we've been cleaning, building furniture, etc and I'm work out.
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. I just feel a little lost after my appointment. I wasn't really told anything bad and my pregnancy has been fairly uneventful. I also wasn't told anything that I didn't already anticipate hearing. I guess I'm just hoping you ladies can give me a little insight and support!!

Hey hun. I know how you feel as this is like I felt when they told me I was measuring ahead, 40 at 35! I completely understand the way you are feeling.

I now feel a little better about it then I did, I've kind of looked at it that if he is bigger than hopefully he will have developed quicker and if he comes earlier than planned then he will be stronger. I have read a lot about their measurements being off, some a little and some completely off. I should know more next Friday when I see my consultant. 

Mentally I have found it really hard to take in as I've still not gained any weight at all and everyone keeps telling me I'm having this huge baby. I'll be a size zero when he is here at this rate! In all honesty I think I'll be about two stone less. 

If you need to talk I'm here as are all of the other ladies. My gran said to me your job is to provide a home for him at the moment and you're doing that perfectly well, he is comfy and has all he needs so don't worry x


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> I never saw my mucus plug come out with DD. I had someone ask me while I was pregnant with her if my plug had come out yet. I didn't even know this person and I was like um I don't know.

:rofl: It's so funny how personal people get when you're pregnant without giving it a second thought! Hmmmm... would you ordinarily feel it was ok to ask me about my vagina & cervix?! I think not! :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Missed a day yesterday, so glad to see I've not missed any more births! :) getting close girls :D

Betheney - lovely to hear from you & so glad he is doing so well :) I went to see my friend's two week old baby yesterday & 2 yr her daughter kept cuddling & kissing her. It was gorgeous to watch & I hope DS adjusts just as well.

Babyhopeful - glad the interview went well! Sorry you're sick, but at least it didn't kick in before the interview. Get well :hugs:

It will be so interesting to see if everyone has the size of baby they are expecting as there seems to be both ends of the spectrum as far as the measurements & growth scans go. Just wonder how often they get it right.

Aruppe - I'm an urban/landscape planner but have only been doing a little freelance & community work since having DS to keep my hand in. I also do a bit of work for DH's companies, but it's not taxing. My main occupation is being a mum :)

Lovely to hear what everyone does & get to know you all a little better :)


----------



## Hunnibunni113

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ive had increased discharge and period crampstoday too! I ate so much for lunch i was a bottomless pit, it felt kind of like i had more room in there so i wonder of shes dropping...also increased pelvic and hip, lower back pain as well...
> 
> 
> Im still sick everyday still!

i have been sick my whole pregnancy (33weeks and 5days current). i throw up almost every night. i take two bites of my food and im full. but people look at me like im silly so i eat more and throw up later. this may sound a bit obsurb but i have only gained 8 pounds, beings how i cant hold anything down at night. LO only gets what i eat during the day :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Hunnibunni113 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ive had increased discharge and period crampstoday too! I ate so much for lunch i was a bottomless pit, it felt kind of like i had more room in there so i wonder of shes dropping...also increased pelvic and hip, lower back pain as well...
> 
> 
> Im still sick everyday still!
> 
> i have been sick my whole pregnancy (33weeks and 5days current). i throw up almost every night. i take two bites of my food and im full. but people look at me like im silly so i eat more and throw up later. this may sound a bit obsurb but i have only gained 8 pounds, beings how i cant hold anything down at night. LO only gets what i eat during the day :shrug:Click to expand...

Don't worry about what others say or think eat only what you can. I would suggest drinking a Boost or Ensure or some other meal replacement to see if you can hold that down. I've had to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

Els- my b-day is 12/12! :happydance:

lastnight hubby got really into touching my belly and feeling Braxton move, usually it freaks him out.... i wonder if with it getting closer hes getting more excited since he saw his little boy for his own eyes on the 3D ultrasound and saw how he looks like his mama and daddy!

tomorrow is December!! our Babes are due in Jan! HOLY COW!! :wacko::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

Ahhhhh! My stress levels are high today!

We're supposed to be exchanging contracts on the house today, but our solicitor is still waiting on one more bit of paperwork & we're not sure if it'll happen. If we miss doing it today it'll cost an extra month's rent on the place we're in as we'll end up with nearly 7 weeks overlap between houses :(

I'd been packing some books this morning & left a little heap of them by the side of the sofa while I made DS lunch. He came charging around the corner of the sofa, & went flying over the top of them & slid across the dining room & into the table. He busted his nose & has a black eye! I gave him a cuddle until he calmed down & put one of his favourite programmes on TV to distract him so I could finish lunch, but then Sky+ froze part way through & he was inconsolable. Managed to sort it out (took 20mins) & finish lunch, then he refused to eat it :(

Sorry for the rant, just needed to vent! I can't imagine dealing with two children sometimes!


----------



## duckytwins

oh blossom! What a rough day at your house. :hugs: I hope DS feels better soon. Poor baby!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Weeeeeeee im a honey dew today!! :). 6 more weeeeeeks!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Blossom! I hope the rest of the day is better for you! Hoping that DS feels better quickly. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Happy 33 Nikki! I'm 35 today! Not sure if I changed fruit or not.


----------



## sassy_mom

Dear SPD .... GO AWAY :cry: 

It seems to be getting worse and nothing seems to help anymore. I really need to head out and get some shopping done but it is hard to walk. Come on January come on January.


----------



## ARuppe716

Good morning ladies! I feel a little better today. I had myself a good cry which I needed and a great chat with my boss. She had noticed my swelling and thinks I should go out earlier as well. The down side is it eats into my 12 weeks of leave but I can also go on regular disability later if I need a little more time. I'm just miserable... I'm tired and swollen and it gets harder by the day so I'll be happy to be done. And she was so understanding! She also made me feel better about baby's size.


----------



## brieri1

Good morning ladies! 35 weeks today! Are any of you having a problem with pulled muscles? It feels like once a week I wake up and stretch and pull something painful in one of my legs, which I then have to rub until the extreme pain goes away, but it is still sore and achey and hard to walk on for a couple days following. Am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

ARuppe716 said:


> Good morning ladies! I feel a little better today. I had myself a good cry which I needed and a great chat with my boss. She had noticed my swelling and thinks I should go out earlier as well. The down side is it eats into my 12 weeks of leave but I can also go on regular disability later if I need a little more time. I'm just miserable... I'm tired and swollen and it gets harder by the day so I'll be happy to be done. And she was so understanding! She also made me feel better about baby's size.

Happy you have such a good boss! Everything will work itself out and you'll have an adorable baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Yesterday I was on the road most of the day with my mom and bro, hardly had any appetite and boy did I get contractions! Baby was super active and it was so hard to find a comfortable position to sit/lie in. After a super crappy night of little sleep I am exhausted and feel like I'm getting the flu, I'll be sleeping and taking it easy today tho so hopefully I'll feel better. We just have to keep reminding ourselves that all the discomfort means we're getting closer!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

AJThomas said:


> Yesterday I was on the road most of the day with my mom and bro, hardly had any appetite and boy did I get contractions! Baby was super active and it was so hard to find a comfortable position to sit/lie in. After a super crappy night of little sleep I am exhausted and feel like I'm getting the flu, I'll be sleeping and taking it easy today tho so hopefully I'll feel better. We just have to keep reminding ourselves that all the discomfort means we're getting closer!

Hope you feel better soon. The biggest warning sign I had of my flu coming on was getting the chills. (I've been hot for my whole pregnancy) I am excited to meet the LO soon. :)


----------



## darkstar

The December group has 15 babies already. I wonder if we will be like that when January starts.


----------



## mellywelly

Well girls, that's it!!!!! I've finished work:yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm happy to be able to rest, but I'm going to miss it soooo much. Typically today was a very stressful day and we were all frazzled !!!! 

Deedee, I've had strong period type pains in the past few weeks, but bump didn't go hard, so didn't think it was BH, maybe just something stretching?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Aruppe - glad your boss is so understanding and you are feeling better today

Blossom - sorry to hear about your day

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyone is ok.

Well, had my leaving lunch today although don't go for a week and a half yet! They then decided to tell me we are moving offices before I leave! Joy! I don't mind as I can move whenever but just another addition to the to do list!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, i'm off to the post office to send my Secret Santa!
I was going to design the card and actually started, but when I saw this card at the store I couldn't not buy it, it's perfect! I loooove it hahaha. I also love the little extra that's inside of it! Haha. I hope my lady likes them as much as I do!! 

@Darkstar: I wouldn't mind him being a little early haha. I want him here before Christmas, but it will be whatever God wants, haha.

@Melly: I'm keeping faith it's just him settling a little lower.


----------



## darkstar

I have been awake for two hours and pee'd at least 9 times. I have a car journey with no bathroom for 30 minutes to face today... I will never make it!


----------



## ARuppe716

It must be a party day... My office threw me a surprise shower today, too!


----------



## BlossomJ

Darkstar - :haha: (sorry, that's maybe a little mean of me!) Hope you make it!

Melly - Exciting! What are you planning on doing with your time?

Sonia - Don't get pulled into helping carry things/set them up as part of an office move - I'm sure you know your limitations, but just wanted to say be careful what you do. Wouldn't want you finishing work & then being laid up with a bad back.... or going into labour from straining with something! (that's how my mum had me!).

Aruppe - Glad you had a good chat with your boss, you know what you're doing & feel better as a result. I'm sorry you don't get to take longer off work afterwards :hugs:

Nikki - Love the nursery & the tree :thumbup:

As for me... We didn't manage to exchange contracts. Everything was in place but then our vendor's solicitor couldn't get hold of the solicitor for the house their clients are buying & wouldn't let them exchange with us until it can all happen at once :( DH decided to gamble & give notice on our rental place anyway, So now we could be homeless come January if it doesn't go through!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure it won't come to that hun, can you pick up with the solicitors on Monday?

I've already been told I am not to lift a thing, I'm just to bark orders at people. I'm sure I can do that pretty easily :rofl:


----------



## Lillian33

Oh darn it, so sorry about the house Blossom, but you still have time right, everything crossed for you that it works out :hugs: also :hugs: for DS, poor love going flying over the boxes! Keep positive, things will work out :)

Woohoo for finishing work Melly! I still have til xmas eve (but low stress job so all good!) And Sonia, make sure barking orders is all you do when you guys move offices!

Aruppe, so glad you feel better and amazing that you got a surprise shower!

Feel better AJ :hugs:

Happy weekend everyone!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Poppy84

mellywelly said:


> Well girls, that's it!!!!! I've finished work:yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm happy to be able to rest, but I'm going to miss it soooo much. Typically today was a very stressful day and we were all frazzled !!!!
> 
> Deedee, I've had strong period type pains in the past few weeks, but bump didn't go hard, so didn't think it was BH, maybe just something stretching?

Yay I finished work today too. Soooo happy 
They also gave me a surprise baby shower. If any of u r on Facebook I put up photos of all the presents I got. They gave me so many things!!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm sure it won't come to that hun, can you pick up with the solicitors on Monday?
> 
> I've already been told I am not to lift a thing, I'm just to bark orders at people. I'm sure I can do that pretty easily :rofl:

:rofl:

Hopefully we'll get it all wrapped up on Monday. I'm just a worrier & although I'm confident that our vendor wants everything to go ahead, the people they are buying from are an unknown quantity to me & I'm afraid I tend to plan for the worst!

Lillian - DS is ok now :) We had lots of fun later on today & he wore himself out so much that he ended up asking to go to bed about 10mins before I was going to get him ready! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Brieri - I have the same thing when I wake up in the morning. Charlie Horse .... don't stretch too hard but if you do, flex your foot back up towards your shin ... it will make it go away. Just try and be careful. I know I have to be really careful when stretching because they are painful. 

Blossom hoping everything goes through on Monday and you get things sorted. 

I was running errands for nearly 5 hours today and I am exhausted!!! DD was an angel today! She helped me do stuff in the stores and gather up things and was so well behaved despite being dragged all over town and time got away from us and we couldn't eat lunch until nearly 3!!!! She is an awesome kiddo! 

On a wonderfully happy note, I sent my secret santa. I'm hoping it is well liked. I haven't been this nervous in awhile. :haha: I am now stalking my mailbox waiting for my secret santa as I am super excited about doing this. Thanks La Mere for bringing the idea up and for the ladies that helped her organize it!! I'm so glad we did this!! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Grrr, I just spend all kinds of time replying, then my laptop freaked out and shut down!!! :brat:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I got my Doppler back today which I had lent to a friend who has just found out she is expecting, she's 9 weeks. Baby hasn't turned I don't think as heartbeat is in my upper tummy, so think he is still breech x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone else super swollen down there?! Its kinda painful, pressure wise?



Sorry to hear blossom! Our first home we went in on didnt work out either, long story, but the second house took months for them to agree with us on prie, but its ours now ! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've felt swollen down there, especially recently, my midwife said it's increased blood flow to the area ?


----------



## Lillian33

Yes to swelling down there! And the pressure too! Imagine what its going to feel like when the baby is coming down and through :wacko:

Sassy your DD sounds like an angel, bless her for being such a good wee thing!

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Anyone up for a new round of bump pics?! Here's me from this morning 34 + 2 (excuse the finger over part of the lens ha ha! xxx
 



Attached Files:







34.2 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- I've had the same kind of cramping, but alternating chills and hot.flashes. I am pretty sure it is a combination of baby dropping, steretching muscules and BH. I also need to make sure I am drinking enough.

Ducky- you look great, all bump!


I can't remember who asked about being swollen and feeling kind of a painful pressure down there. I think it was Nikki.. :wacko: darn pregnancy brain. But I have it too and its really uncomfortable sometimes. My mw last pregnancy told me that is was due to increased blood flow and baby turning/dropping.

:happydance: yay for the girls who are already on mat leave and for those going on it soon.

Brieri- I hope you get the job and I am sorry you got sick afterwards. :hugs:

Sassy- you are most welcome! I am glad you girls are enjoying it! I am excited as well!

Lillian- you look fabulous, Lillian! What a cute little bump you have!

Sorry if I have missed anyone! Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well/better! :friends: <3


----------



## DittyByrd

I am still more than 2 hours away from finishing a 12 hour shift. This is my last 12hr shift before baby comes. Next week I have two 10hr shifts and then I taper down to a few shorter shifts. Done with work on 12/19! 

Trying to sit as much as possible but I feel the aches in my ankles and shins.

My foof is a little swollen but not too painful.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow went away for not even 2 days and it takes me and hours to get throw all the messages :) 

Ducky love ur bump pick:) 

I went shopping with dh got almost everything going back to in laws around the 10th to finding the rest cuz the 11th is my bday and dh is taking me out:) 

La mere 
Don't feel bad at all cuz of what u did as a got for the last 12 years I worked at a fast food chain and had the best insurgence and bonus's I went to school for hairdressing but my job in the fast food industry paid me more with better perks I was a head manager and did my job well but for the next couple years I plan to be a sahm I didn't get that chance with my boys and would love to do it for Riley and whatever other kids god will bless me with :) 


On another note everytime I go shopping my tummy gets Rock hard and really hurts and nothing gets rid of it and end up cutting my shopping short :(


----------



## brieri1

My husband has been sooooo moody lately. I just want to kick him in his ovaries.


----------



## Lillian33

brieri1 said:


> My husband has been sooooo moody lately. I just want to kick him in his ovaries.

:haha: ovaries!! Isn't it odd that we're supposed to be the moody ones with all the hormone surges but quite often it's the opposite! Hope he wises up soon and stops being such a grump :hugs:

Oh and Ditty that is crazy you're still doing 12 hour shifts!!! Pleased you're cutting back a little cause that's a lot, dont know how you're getting through!


----------



## Kaiecee

So this weekend/week I've got to get a lot done i want this house to b in tip top shape and one of the days ill be baking 2 big lazagnas since we have somuch turkeys from in laws were gonna cook one and freeze the rest I know u all must b suck of turkey but out thanksgiving was in oct. so I can't wait :) then ill be making chilli to freeze sugar cookies a shit load of cupcakes I'm gonna try the cake mix cookies I found on Pinterest also shortbread christmas cookies and once I go back to costco ill b getti g this amazing box of brownie mix ill make one box for Xmas the other box ill freeze also I bought a big box of Rice Krispies Christmas ones so il be making Rice Krispie squares and freesing some and ill look for any other recipes I can find :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Here is my bump picture! 35 + 1 weeks
I've been meaning to post one but can't seem to get around to it. Found a minute! :D Please forgive the mess in the background! DD loves pulling DH's motorcycle books out so she can "read" them.
 



Attached Files:







003 (600x800).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sassy_mom

I finally got to get a haircut today!! :happydance::happydance: I feel awesome ... toes painted and a haircut ... I feel like almost a new woman. :haha::haha:

I was also able to get a comfy pajama set and big granny undies and little toiletries for my hospital bag!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea it def feels like shes dropping, i can eat a full meal plus more without feeling too full, heartburn settled down a bit, and well..the pressure down there...ill have to take a pic of bump soon, maybe next week :)

I, too, start shopping and my tummy gets hard and i get bh and i have to cut shopping short as well... My mil understands and we usually go to lunch and sit down so i can get a rest on our sunday shopping days....im starting to realize i really gotta slow down!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah. I guess it is dropping time ladies. Sonia gave me the idea of listening to Matthew on doppler, and he is down there where I can't see anymore hahahahahaha. Hubby had to do the managing of doppler and we found his heart stronger down bellow again. I guess he only has his kicking stretching parts up sometimes. I will reconfirm this with the 36 week ultrasound in 2 weeks. I don't think anatomy of my tummy has changed much though, I guess he is just barely starting to descend.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wish i still had my doppler! I will ask the tech at my ultrasound on monday as well...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea it def feels like shes dropping, i can eat a full meal plus more without feeling too full, heartburn settled down a bit, and well..the pressure down there...ill have to take a pic of bump soon, maybe next week :)
> 
> I, too, start shopping and my tummy gets hard and i get bh and i have to cut shopping short as well... My mil understands and we usually go to lunch and sit down so i can get a rest on our sunday shopping days....im starting to realize i really gotta slow down!

We def need to slow down and take it easy. Well, I can't even speed up :haha: so I'm always on slow mode now hahaha


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes I agree about slowing down. I'm trying my best to keep up with things but I am so slow now that I just can't. I'm really realizing that my body just cannot keep up anymore and I will just have to deal with it. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

deede
my dh loves ur screen name


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> deede
> my dh loves ur screen name

Haha, thanks! :blush:


----------



## Betheney

Lillian33 said:


> Anyone up for a new round of bump pics?! Here's me from this morning 34 + 2 (excuse the finger over part of the lens ha ha! xxx

I never posted my final bump pic. This was taken at 33+1 at Eva bugs second b'day party in hospital 4 days before i gave birth.

I miss my bump already :-(

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577815_10151346988229468_991605626_n.jpg


----------



## DittyByrd

Soooo...I used the bikini razor in the shower tonight (with the guard on, I can't see anything!). It looked like I did a good job based on the carnage in the tub and by feeling down there...until I looked at the finished product in the mirror. LOLLOLLOL! Let's just say I am glad I have 2.5 weeks for regrowth before my Group B Strep test.


----------



## darkstar

Made my car trip fine.. I didn't drink anything for two hours before hand there and back. Last time we did the trip I'd been drinking water and spent time clenching until we could make it to a bathroom.

I need to take a new pic. I'm huge. I just saw a friend today who had a baby recently who couldn't believe the size of me :-/ A lady in a store looked flabbergasted when I told her I have over 6 weeks to go.


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> Soooo...I used the bikini razor in the shower tonight (with the guard on, I can't see anything!). It looked like I did a good job based on the carnage in the tub and by feeling down there...until I looked at the finished product in the mirror. LOLLOLLOL! Let's just say I am glad I have 2.5 weeks for regrowth before my Group B Strep test.

When I was I hospital and they told me they were inducing me that night which meant I was having an internal that day I got a bit worried and told the midwife that I haven't shaved my legs or bits in MONTHS and I had a Brazilian booked at 34 weeks because then I could get it redone at 38 weeks. So she snuck me a portable electric surgical shaver. Lol. So it wasnt a brazillian but at least my legs and bits were a bit more presentable.


----------



## Leinzlove

That was very nice of the midwife. Eh... I hate the checks. My Dr. starts them at 35 weeks and I have a hard time shaving. (They are done weekly.)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I tackled my legs in the bath this week, was hard work, felt like I'd run a marathon by the time is finished. As for down there, with you all on the having to do it blind-sighted! I've had a go but not sure it was a huge success, I better have a little check later! I'll either book in for a wax or get DH / mum to assist dependant on whether c section is booked or not.


----------



## mellywelly

Dh has been going to tackle my lady garden all week, but keeps forgetting! At this rate I'll have to get the hedge trimmers out 

as for taking it easy, we were decorating the living room last night after putting ds to bed:wacko:


----------



## ARuppe716

Happy December, ladies!! We're due next month! Can you believe how quickly the time has flown? I feel so lucky to have such a wonderful group of friends to experience this with :)


----------



## brieri1

Shaving my legs hasn't been too much of a hardship, but shaving down there has been quite an undertaking, especially since she dropped.


----------



## mellywelly

:wohoo:my secret Santa gift arrived in the post today :wohoo:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

It's December, which is scary! My baby will be here this month. (Dr won't let us go to our due date of Jan 1 b/c of GD)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I can shave my legs with a little difficulty but i can still get the job done... when it comes to down there... when i tried the other day i took an electric shaver to it at first and got the longer ones--well the ones that I can see and feel which wasnt much (grosssssss hahaha)...and then tried with a regular razor and cut myself all over! I refuse to do it on my own again! I am MAKING my hubby do it next time whether he likes it or not!


----------



## Kaiecee

I need a substitute I can use for my boxed cake mix I don't have enough eggs for all of them and can't get to the store before the 4th and I really wanted all of those done ease if u have something let me know :)


----------



## duckytwins

I heard you can substitute 1/2 a banana per egg. Or mayonnaise.


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Anyone else super swollen down there?! Its kinda painful, pressure wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear blossom! Our first home we went in on didnt work out either, long story, but the second house took months for them to agree with us on prie, but its ours now ! :)

speaking about "down there", lastnight i went and "cleaned up" my area and noticed a HUGE change in my (excuse me TMI) outter vajayjay skin. It seems like a deflated balloon and when i squat my inner skin is exposed like where i can see where Braxton will be coming out. it freaked me out! I was jusing my hand mirror to make sure i got all the nooks and crannies, and i was so confused how it looked so different. Is this bc of pregnancy? I mean, it seems like my vagina is getting ready for birth or somthing and is stretched out. It NEVER looked like that before, Hubby was even like "what the hell!?"


----------



## Little J

oh i used an electric buzzer and it worked great, all i wanted was to get it down to short stubble, i felt soem tugging so i thought it was my hairs being pulled, then when i looked with my hand mirror i noticed i knicked myself a few times! whoops! when hubby got home he said i shoulda waited bc he woulda helped me... aww how nice. haha but i said i just couldnt take the hairyness anymore!

I almost forgot! I cant tell you guys how excited i got when i sqeezed my nipples and some clear/cloudy stuff came out!!! WIth having my breast reduction i was kinda scared i wouldnt be able to produce (even tho the plastic surgeon said it wouldnt be a problem) but yay! It makes me happy bc i wanna be able to provide the good stuff for baby Braxton!

ps. ITS CRAZY its Dec. already! WHOOT WHOOT!


----------



## els1022

From a nurse's perspective, the amount of hair down there isn't as noticable as uh, odors. I know that there is a certain scent, but some ladies come in smelling like they haven't showered in a week. :sick: I'd much rather have a clean, hairy patient than a stinky one. If you've been in labor for two days that's understandable but still...in my area most women come in at the first contraction thinking they're dying.


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else super swollen down there?! Its kinda painful, pressure wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear blossom! Our first home we went in on didnt work out either, long story, but the second house took months for them to agree with us on prie, but its ours now ! :)
> 
> speaking about "down there", lastnight i went and "cleaned up" my area and noticed a HUGE change in my (excuse me TMI) outter vajayjay skin. It seems like a deflated balloon and when i squat my inner skin is exposed like where i can see where Braxton will be coming out. it freaked me out! I was jusing my hand mirror to make sure i got all the nooks and crannies, and i was so confused how it looked so different. Is this bc of pregnancy? I mean, it seems like my vagina is getting ready for birth or somthing and is stretched out. It NEVER looked like that before, Hubby was even like "what the hell!?"Click to expand...


It probably is from the pressure being put on everything down there and just general changes to your body that pregnancy is doing.


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> From a nurse's perspective, the amount of hair down there isn't as noticable as uh, odors. I know that there is a certain scent, but some ladies come in smelling like they haven't showered in a week. :sick: I'd much rather have a clean, hairy patient than a stinky one. If you've been in labor for two days that's understandable but still...in my area most women come in at the first contraction thinking they're dying.


EW EW EW! It amazes me that some people don't grasp the concept of soap and a good wash! No one, especially those who have to be up in your business, want to smell your funky crotch! :haha: I wouldn't even want to have to smell myself. I wonder if they just can't smell themselves. :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm having really sharp pains up my foo, any ideas whats going on? I can hardly walk it hurts so much !


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> I'm having really sharp pains up my foo, any ideas whats going on? I can hardly walk it hurts so much !


It could be the baby head butting or my doctor told me that there is a ligament that runs down there and as things change and move, it can be pretty painful. :hugs: Hope it eases up.


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm having the nesting urge come back .... I am wanting to clean everything and then some. I looked up in the top of my closet and have a dangerously crazy desire to reorganize it. :haha: I've been working all morning in the house and I have to keep stopping to take a break because of BH. NOT HELPING. :haha: DH is working a day shift today so I thought I would use the free time to actually vacuum! I never have time to when he is working night shift. If it was just me and DD, I could vacuum after she went to bed because the vacuum doesn't bother her but my FIL is staying with us and I don't want to be rude and go busting through the house while he is trying to sleep. :haha: He gets up early for work and goes to bed about the time DD does.


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm having really sharp pains up my foo, any ideas whats going on? I can hardly walk it hurts so much !
> 
> 
> It could be the baby head butting or my doctor told me that there is a ligament that runs down there and as things change and move, it can be pretty painful. :hugs: Hope it eases up.Click to expand...

Hope so too, it feels like having electric shocks up there!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J said:


> oh i used an electric buzzer and it worked great, all i wanted was to get it down to short stubble, i felt soem tugging so i thought it was my hairs being pulled, then when i looked with my hand mirror i noticed i knicked myself a few times! whoops! when hubby got home he said i shoulda waited bc he woulda helped me... aww how nice. haha but i said i just couldnt take the hairyness anymore!
> 
> I almost forgot! I cant tell you guys how excited i got when i sqeezed my nipples and some clear/cloudy stuff came out!!! WIth having my breast reduction i was kinda scared i wouldnt be able to produce (even tho the plastic surgeon said it wouldnt be a problem) but yay! It makes me happy bc i wanna be able to provide the good stuff for baby Braxton!
> 
> ps. ITS CRAZY its Dec. already! WHOOT WHOOT!

That's great new hun, not about the nicking yourself but the leaking. I too had a breast reduction, just skin no tissue so more a lift due to weight loss and was worries that I wouldn't be able to breastfeed as it is one of the possible side effects. I too have clear fluid when I squeeze which my midwife said is colostrum! Good sign for us both x

I haven't looked at my vajayjay recently but am now going to have to look. It certainly feels different down there, fuller I guess x


----------



## DittyByrd

Soniamillie01 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> oh i used an electric buzzer and it worked great, all i wanted was to get it down to short stubble, i felt soem tugging so i thought it was my hairs being pulled, then when i looked with my hand mirror i noticed i knicked myself a few times! whoops! when hubby got home he said i shoulda waited bc he woulda helped me... aww how nice. haha but i said i just couldnt take the hairyness anymore!
> 
> I almost forgot! I cant tell you guys how excited i got when i sqeezed my nipples and some clear/cloudy stuff came out!!! WIth having my breast reduction i was kinda scared i wouldnt be able to produce (even tho the plastic surgeon said it wouldnt be a problem) but yay! It makes me happy bc i wanna be able to provide the good stuff for baby Braxton!
> 
> ps. ITS CRAZY its Dec. already! WHOOT WHOOT!
> 
> That's great new hun, not about the nicking yourself but the leaking. I too had a breast reduction, just skin no tissue so more a lift due to weight loss and was worries that I wouldn't be able to breastfeed as it is one of the possible side effects. I too have clear fluid when I squeeze which my midwife said is colostrum! Good sign for us both x
> 
> I haven't looked at my vajayjay recently but am now going to have to look. It certainly feels different down there, fuller I guess xClick to expand...

I've been leaking a little for a few weeks. This morning I was snuggling the cat, got up, took my shirt off for the shower, and had an active leak where I didn't actually have to squeeze it out! So foreign to me.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have been majorly nesting today! I was up at seven and completely gutted the kitchen from top to bottom. All cupboards emptied, all washed out, pots and pans all cleaned, tiles washed down, oven cleaned and extractor fan!

I then went to a baby and child nearly new sale and picked up some bargains!
Then headed to the shops for the bits I needed to finish packing our bags, all purchased just need packing which is tonight's job if I can find some energy!

When I got home I then spent hours sorting out three years of filed paperwork and shredding! Then I blitz'd the front room, nursery and bathroom and just leaves our room but DH is sleeping! I then put our Christmas tree up!

Safe to say I am now knackered, on the sofa in my pj's with BH! Knew they would show this evening! My mum and niece are coming over tonight and we are going to sort all of babies clothes out into sizes per draw and then pack his bag!


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm in nesting mode today... Poor dh gets home from UK today and gets the crazy version of me!! I just have so much stuff I want to get done!

I'm getting concerned about my swelling... My feet and ankles are gross. They were already swollen by 9am this morning and they hurt to bend or walk. My hands swell too and the carpal is worse than ever. I can't do anything without them going numb. Plus I now get sharp nerve pains when I use my left hand a certain way. Its selfish but I hope little guy has no intention of coming late because I can't deal with this. I mentioned it to OB on Thursday and she just said my bp is good so she's not concerned. I'm going out of work a week earlier to make it more bearable. Ugh... This totally sucks. I'm trying to keep them propped up and drink lots of water but they seem to be past the point of no return! I even sleep with elevated a little but today was the first day I woke up and the swelling wasn't completely gone :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Melly I get those too. They usually slack off. Hopefully they go away soon. I know they are no fun. I am not fond of being shocked down there either. :haha:

Aruppe sorry you are battling with the pain and swelling. I know around Thanksgiving I had a lot of swelling that I couldn't get down for several days. I brought it up to my doctor and my bp was fine so she wasn't worried either. Just continue to try and take it easy and drink water. Mine finally just disappeared. Weird!:shrug: Glad you are leaving a week early so you can rest up!

Sonia that is some mad nesting going on! You should definitely be taking it easy after all that. Just from reading that I need to take a break. lol!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Send me some nesting dust today!!

All I can think about is going back to bed, hubby is going a little cucu... he is such an active person (The kind that you find doing push ups if he has been too "mellow" that day) and I'm here vegetating!


----------



## DittyByrd

My glider came last night and I am assembling it today. DH is out helping his parents with a computer problem. I am pretty sure DH will yell at me for assembling furniture today but I cannot help myself!

I am trying to take it easy but I don't even have my tree up yet and I can't put the tree up until the house is clean. Ugh!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, that's more than nesting! You must be completely knackered!


----------



## Kaiecee

deedee
i know what u mea dh has go much energy that i wish i can inject some of his into me :)
thats why im happy ill be having a boy they can burn eachthers energy off lol!


----------



## mellywelly

The living room is now finished with decorating and the tree goes up tomorrow!!!!

Ds has done my head in today! He has not stopped talking all day! He's been full of it all day, we took him to a tennis lesson in the afternoon thinking it would wear him out a bit, but nope, he's still full of it! Roll on bedtime!


----------



## Kaiecee

@nikki
ive already upped my insulin dose by 2 and will have to again tonight and my sugars are still high in the am they gave it me at night so my reading in the am would be good but there has been no change what do u think?


----------



## Kaiecee

yippe!!! im a honeydew ive finally changed fruit 33weeks :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> @nikki
> ive already upped my insulin dose by 2 and will have to again tonight and my sugars are still high in the am they gave it me at night so my reading in the am would be good but there has been no change what do u think?

I would just keep upping it by 2 but i would call them to double check... Until ur readings are lower in morning..only because it means if ur sugar is high in the morning, your prob running high all night which isnt good...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh just went to babies r us and walmart ..matter of an hour and a half and im exhausted! Braxton hicks galore and sore back too, bah!


----------



## DittyByrd

I just sat in my glider in the nursery rocking back and forth holding my belly. I could cry. It's starting to get so real and I am really feeling nervous.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

When you get BH, does it feel like pulsating movements? Ever since I had the flu, it feels like I have pulsating cramps (or even feels like baby is constantly hiccuping). They aren't strong and don't cause pain. They are just very frequent. I'm not sure if this is what everyone calls BH contractions or not.


----------



## sassy_mom

I am so happy I finally got my kitchen floor mopped and all the vacuuming done ... however I now wish that I had just left the dirt alone. My back is aching something awful and I'm sure that a mountain of BH are on the way. My pelvis and hips already hurt non-stop but now .... :dohh: please someone feel free to go ahead and rip them out. UGH!!! This mama is not moving for the rest of the day!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee, I use 1 tablespoon flax seed meal and 3 tablespoons of water per egg. It works great for me. Not sure if you would have that, but I think it works better than bananas, though those work pretty well too.

BabyHopeful- I get these too, but I don't think they are BH, but when I do get BH my whole abdomen tightens and loosens. Sometimes they are painful, but most of the time I just have to stop and catch my breath. Feels more like rapid kicks/punches to one area to me. :shrug: HTH :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyHopeful2 said:


> When you get BH, does it feel like pulsating movements? Ever since I had the flu, it feels like I have pulsating cramps (or even feels like baby is constantly hiccuping). They aren't strong and don't cause pain. They are just very frequent. I'm not sure if this is what everyone calls BH contractions or not.


I found this site that might help explain it. 

https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/true-false-labor

Mine feel like my whole stomach get super tight and then letting loose. Mine aren't painful but sometimes the tightening will take my breath away.


----------



## La Mere

I know I didn't ask for help.. lol but thanks for the link, Sassy. It's always good to read up and refresh yourself!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning, just woke from my one millionth nap today!!! LOL
Hubby is dragging me to Walmart, of all places :( On a Saturday... I'm being a whiny little brat, but I hate Walmart on weekends!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh I couldn't even imagine going in there today! I know it must be packed full of Christmas shoppers.


----------



## ARuppe716

Bought our pack and play with bassinet today so baby has somewhere to sleep on our room in the beginning! And picking up our extra car seat base on Monday. I love checking things off the list!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> deedee
> i know what u mea dh has go much energy that i wish i can inject some of his into me :)
> thats why im happy ill be having a boy they can burn eachthers energy off lol!

Haha, yeah. I've told hubby that I'll encourage Matthew's intellect by day and when he comes back from work they'll go out and get the energy out of their system LOL If it only worked that way, that would be ideal hahahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Oh I couldn't even imagine going in there today! I know it must be packed full of Christmas shoppers.

Ughhhh :dohh: I'm just planning on being dragged around hahaha.


----------



## jrowenj

Hey lovers! I survived a grueling 48 hours between rehearsal for wedding and wedding day. I am not fond of the bride or her family so I don't have much to say about the wedding other than it was not a good experience. My poor brother has a long, miserable journey ahead of him. In short, she is a miserable, complaining, negative person... Did I mention she is a drunk, too?! Anyway, I survived. Am laying on the couch recouping today then back to renovations and nursery prep tomorrow. 

Trying to remember all I read... 

As far as swelling and pressure in my hoo ha... It does feel a little more "meaty" down there hahaha and the bones or muscles down there hurt sooooo badly. I'm hoping it means that I'm stretching and maybe at my appt, they will tell me I started dilating. I haven't had any BH though. I danced up a storm at the wedding hoping it would speed things up lol

I am sending my secret Santa out Monday hehehehe!


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- I am sorry you have to be dragged to wal-mart. It was bad enough going yesterday and it was only friday! :hugs:

Jaime- i'm sorry the wedding wasn't a pleasent experience. :hugs:


And yay for secret santa! :xmas6: I can't wait till everyone starts getting them in the mail and seeing who their santa is! So exciting!


----------



## jrowenj

Do we reveal ourselves when we send the card or at a later date


----------



## La Mere

However you want to, Jaime. I signed both my real name and screen name on mine.. But, you can do it however you want!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea good question tegarding secret santa jamie! Mine will be sent out by monday-tuesday! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Mine has my name all over it lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I put my name with my user name next to it in parenthesis .... :) So exciting:happydance: You girls are going to make me stalk my mailbox even worse now!


----------



## La Mere

I know what you mean, Sassy! Just sucks mine is a po box in town :cry:


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> I know what you mean, Sassy! Just sucks mine is a po box in town :cry:

Oh no fun! But your trips into town will be quite suspenseful!


----------



## La Mere

Yes, yes they will be, Sassy :haha: worse than Christmas eve as a kid :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

Mine said from my secret Santa, and I'll put that on mine too


----------



## mellywelly

My gift is still all wrapped up, are we all saving them for xmas?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've address the gift inside my wrapping from me but put from secret Santa on the outside. X


----------



## DittyByrd

I have been asked a couple of times now by my mother and grandmother if I have dropped yet. I don't think I have at all as I have lots of movement in my ribs but my breathing is a little easier than it was.

Any of you ladies think you dropped yet?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've not dropped. Not sure I can considering he is breech unless feet engage?

I'm going to keep mine until Xmas day I think unless we all open them at a set time together on say Xmas eve?


----------



## La Mere

Haha, to be honest I hadn't even planned on waiting. I didn't wrap mine.. Just made sure they were safe in a little bag inside the cards. :shrug: I don't expect my ladies to wait :haha:

Ditty, I am pretty sure I have dropped... I've got a lot more pressure down there, am peeing a ton more and find baby's HB a lot lower than I was.


----------



## gingermango

I received a red envelope by airmail today which Im assuming is my secret santa lol so Im gonna keep it till christmas :) mine will be going out next week!

So I was tempted to have a feel and see if I could find my cervix (its supposed to feel like puckered lips?) but as I have trouble reaching to de fuzz I doubt Ill be able to reach that far pmsl. My bump has definitly dropped though now his head is engaged, it feels like im squiching his head if I sit upright xx


----------



## mellywelly

I think I may have dropped a bit this afternoon, that's probably why my foo stings?


----------



## darkstar

I dropped two weeks ago.

This morning I soaked through a panty liner within an hour and it doesn't smell like pee. I've had tightenings in my belly every 5 minutes for the last few hours but no pain at all. I'm worried its early labour and my waters may be leaking. OH really wants me to call the midwife, his ex wife had a slow leak and when she was in labour discovered there were no waters left and she hadn't noticed a leak.


----------



## Kaiecee

I know baby is head down but I don't feel any relief


----------



## La Mere

Its very possible, Melly.. I remember the increased preassure and some occasional stinging/twinges with DD and I have been feeling that for almost the past week.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Dark star - a call to your midwife can't hurt, I think if you've soaked through a pad and it sounds like it's not wee plus the tightenings it might just be worth a precautionary call. Thinking of you x


----------



## mellywelly

Def call your midwife, if your waters leak there is also a risk of infection to baby after a while, thats happened to me with ds and they had to induce me after 4 days of leaking.


----------



## gingermango

Definitly call the midwife hun, they can tell you in seconds if its your waters. Some peoples waters leak for quite a while but they will give steroids and antibiotics to stop infection hoping they stop leaking xx


----------



## La Mere

I would call you mw just to be on the safe side, hun. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

I think I will. I'm worried they'll tell me it was pee and I'll be embarrassed but I guess better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## BlossomJ

I agree with the others - better to be safe :hugs:

Sending out my secret Santa at the start of the week too :)

I'm a hormonal mess at the moment & might not post as much as a result, sorry for being so pathetic!.... still reading about what you're all up to though :)


----------



## DittyByrd

BlossomJ said:


> I agree with the others - better to be safe :hugs:
> 
> Sending out my secret Santa at the start of the week too :)
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess at the moment & might not post as much as a result, sorry for being so pathetic!.... still reading about what you're all up to though :)

I've been up and down recently, too. I am ready to not be pregnant anymore but not feeling ready for a baby. You simply cannot rectify that situation. 
I've also been snipping at DH for nothing. 

I really think it's hormones, poor sleep, discomfort, and stress over baby coming soon!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty 
Don't worry I don't think we can b 1000% 
Ready it will come when baby comes


----------



## mellywelly

I'm just crying at everything and nothing !


----------



## Little J

I am not sure what BH feel like? I mean, i get where my belly gets super tight and pressure but i think its just Braxton pushing bc when i touch, he pushes back and kicks then moves into a different position.

Braxton is head down from my 3D ultrasound we had thanksgiving weekend. I always find his HB down later also below my belly button and thats always been where my Dr. finds his too. When he gets the hiccups, i also feel his head twinging my cervix, it feels so wierd! Likea musles twitch everytime he does that.

About vajay stinking, i swear, no matter if i showerd 2 hours prior i feel like im smelly down there! I know we have hightened senses, but it just smells like discharge and it grosses me out bc i shower! As weeks get closer im going to be showering ALOT to make sure my legs are shaved and in cleaned up down there so i dont smell. I hate the feeling of unshaved legs... it doenst make laying around comfy for me :nope:


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> I'm just crying at everything and nothing !

Hubby and i were watching the movie Gladiator, and i started crying.... he just laughed at me and was like "dont cry... its ok" im like, its so sad! i dunno why im even crying tho! Usually i dont!

I also cry when happy things happen, like a serious happy moment. I feel like sucha loser! :blush:


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too I'm super emotional and dh laughs at me when I cry but ill get him back cuz I know he's gonna cry when he sees his baby for the first time :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Speaking of funky smells... Does anyone think their pee smells stronger lately? Weird question, and awkward if I'm the only one! Lately I feel like I constantly feel like my pees smells funny!! Almost like when you eat asparagus and you can notice the odor... Except it smells different?


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes my pee is stronger and sometimes it's so dark it almost looks orange but the nurse checked it last time and said it was ok


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar please keep us updated! I just checked in here so I would definitely agree with the other ladies .. go and call to make sure. 

I think everything smells ... I can smell everyone's breath, moldy smells, for some reason my closet is smelling weird, I can smell any little bit of anything on me or my clothes and it drives me insane. I can smell good smells overboard too, and some cheese like asiago while I like it, I think smells way too potent now. I hate it! My nose is driving me crazy. Sometimes I can smell my discharge and I hate it. I wear a liner to save my underwear :haha: and sometimes I feel like the world can smell it. I also hate the way my pee smells now. Sometimes it is odd smelling to me. DH can't smell anything out of the ordinary so I say it is just my pregnant nose but I am ready for it to be gone. 

Don't think I will be able to wait for my secret santa. I have no patience and am already super excited. :haha:

Blossom don't worry things should turn around and hopefully you will be feeling a bit better! Just remember we are all here if you need to vent. 

Ditty I know how you feel. I am so ready to not be pregnant anymore but at the same time that makes me nervous about giving birth and having a brand new baby again. Makes me feel a bit :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

They told DH tonight at work that from now on, he probably won't have a set schedule ... he will work night shift mostly and then days on the weekend like he has been. The head boss said we have 80 hours to fill in 2 weeks so if I say come in, you come in. DH has been working 7 days a week lately. :cry: I'm thankful he has a job but we hardly ever see him anymore and when we do (like tonight) he was super tired from working a day shift when his body thinks he is suppose to be working nights and was grumpy as all get out. He finally dragged himself out of the floor where he was laying and crawled in bed...no shower or anything. Poor thing! I'm trying my best to be supportive and help him in anyway I can but being nearly 36 weeks pregnant and have no more help with anything, whew it is a struggle! But hey maybe I'll be more physically fit to push out this baby because of it. :haha: I'm hoping things lighten up a bit or they stop pushing 7 straight days. Give the man a break will you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-Aww Sassy! Sorry your hubby is having such a hard time with schedule and how they are managing it! I'm glad, though, that there is enough work to keep him busy!

-I opened my gift, it wasn't on my hands for a minute and I've already opened it. That's me for y'all hahaha. I expect whom ever gets mine to do the same!!!! LOL

-Walmart was a big mess!!! You can't even shop well with all the people trying to see the same you were ugh... we needed specific paper towels hahaha or we could of just gone to target or aldis as we usually do. 

-I'm down to the 30s on my countdown yay!!


----------



## Lillian33

Hope all is ok Darkstar, keep us posted!! 

Sassy I'm sorry your hubbys work is a bit messy at the moment, hopefully they sort him out some sort of schedule before Chloe comes :)

I hope all of our hormones calm down soon, I know exactly how you ladies feel-emotional mess is the best way to describe it!! Roll on end of Dec/early Jan when our babies start arriving!

xxxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Darkstar I hope everything is ok


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> I am not sure what BH feel like? I mean, i get where my belly gets super tight and pressure but i think its just Braxton pushing bc when i touch, he pushes back and kicks then moves into a different position.
> 
> Braxton is head down from my 3D ultrasound we had thanksgiving weekend. I always find his HB down later also below my belly button and thats always been where my Dr. finds his too. When he gets the hiccups, i also feel his head twinging my cervix, it feels so wierd! Likea musles twitch everytime he does that.
> 
> About vajay stinking, i swear, no matter if i showerd 2 hours prior i feel like im smelly down there! I know we have hightened senses, but it just smells like discharge and it grosses me out bc i shower! As weeks get closer im going to be showering ALOT to make sure my legs are shaved and in cleaned up down there so i dont smell. I hate the feeling of unshaved legs... it doenst make laying around comfy for me :nope:



I feel the same about my vajayjay..like i can shower twice a day and still feel gross and stinky!!! Wtf! Lol...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Speaking of funky smells... Does anyone think their pee smells stronger lately? Weird question, and awkward if I'm the only one! Lately I feel like I constantly feel like my pees smells funny!! Almost like when you eat asparagus and you can notice the odor... Except it smells different?

Yea..mine kinda smells like coffee?! Weird.... And its dark but they arent concerned since theres noprotein or anything in it...lol


Wow do i love these conversations...hahaha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My pee has a tendency to go darker depending on how much water I drink, the more the clearer and the more dehydrated I am the darker. It does smell somewhat acidic at times. I always said it was the pre-natals, but i'm not sure. 

I have a vajayjay soap I use that I feel really helps me feel a little better down there. I don't have to use a lot of it and it's worked fine, I've used it for a long time now.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm really glad I'm not the only one with stinky pee! And I always check the color... The lighter the better because you're more hydrated :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I only drink water and its still strong and dark sometimes :(


----------



## darkstar

I spoke to my midwife. It's increased CM and a lot of BH. If there is any increase I go into hospital so just monitoring at this stage. It wasn't urine because (TMI here) but once it dried in my underwear it hardened. Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone. Still having a lot of braxton hicks but resting and drinking plenty of water.. will see what tomorrow is like.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad you're ok hun and it's not your waters leaking. Feet up and rest for you xx


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad it's nothing to worry about Darkstar.

Thanks for the support ladies. Good to know it's not just me that feels a bit 'all over the place'. I just feel so silly! I had to change the channel during Rise of the Planet of the Apes as I cried 5 times in the first 40 minutes - that's not normal! :haha: I always cry at the end of Gladiator though :haha:

Please pray we exchange on this house on Monday. It will make me feel soooo much better! I know we probably will, but after two purchases falling through, I'm nervous :blush:


----------



## Kaiecee

Darkstar
I'm happy it's only cm take it easy now :)


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> Glad it's nothing to worry about Darkstar.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies. Good to know it's not just me that feels a bit 'all over the place'. I just feel so silly! I had to change the channel during Rise of the Planet of the Apes as I cried 5 times in the first 40 minutes - that's not normal! :haha: I always cry at the end of Gladiator though :haha:
> 
> Please pray we exchange on this house on Monday. It will make me feel soooo much better! I know we probably will, but after two purchases falling through, I'm nervous :blush:


The end of Gladiator makes me cry too! Oh but I love some Russell Crowe. Whew! :haha: 

Hoping everything works out wonderfully for you on Monday! Fingers Crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I barely slept last night and was up at 6:30 after trying all night to sleep. My hips and pelvis were hurting too bad to really sleep. DH didn't sleep good either so we got up and cooked breakfast before his meeting. Apparently after the meeting they asked him to work because he is still gone. 

I crashed on the couch while DD was watching some cartoons ... I just woke back up and she had covered me up with her blanket! :hugs: She is such a sweetie!!! I think I am feeling a little less like a zombie so hopefully I can get up and get moving. We are hoping to take DD to the Christmas parade here in town today. 

Is anyone else always hungry now? I ate breakfast and feel like I didn't eat anything. I always seem to be able to eat a lot. I haven't been overeating this whole pregnancy and at times couldn't eat a whole bunch because she was so high up, but now I feel like a bear who just came out of hibernation. FOOD! :haha::haha:


----------



## brieri1

I'm having a ton of trouble with sleep too. My sleeping schedule is totally off. I took a nap yesterday from about 1:30 until 4 when my husband decided to wake me up. Then, I was up until 2 AM this morning and woke up for the day around 8. I feel incredibly exhausted. 

I'm actually less hungry now than I was a couple months ago before she dropped. Its probably the lack of sleep, though. 

Its weird, way back when I found out I was having a baby girl, at like 22 weeks, I was perfectly content to have her in my body forever so she'd be cozy and protected and well taken care of at all times. Its crazy how much that has changed. I can't wait to get this kid. Everything is so difficult now that she's so big from tying my shoes to breathing to just walking around for a bit. And forget physical intimacy with my husband, every time I do that, she braces herself against my hips and ribs, which really hurts, like its an earthquake.


----------



## darkstar

I'm eating more than OH at the moment. Everything revolves around my next meal!


----------



## sassy_mom

I definitely miss the intimacy. My hips and pelvis ache so much that even the thought of him being near me puts the idea out of my head! The urge is there but between the pain and constant tiredness, it rarely ever happens. Sounds like what happens after the baby already. :haha: I would love to go out for a date night before baby gets here. Just a nice dinner out would be wonderful but with his schedule I just don't see that happening.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I'm eating more than OH at the moment. Everything revolves around my next meal!

I keep thinking of all the delicious food I could be eating right now. :haha: A buffet would be great! :haha::haha:


----------



## La Mere

Darkstar- so glad its not your waters leaking! :hugs: keep your feet up and take it easy!

Sassy- I am sorry your DH's schedule is so messy right now. I hope it evens out before Chloe is born! :hugs:oh a buffet sounds so good... A chinese buffet sounds even better! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! My mom, sister and bff had a surprise shower for me last night. It was fun, first they had my mom pass on the 'crown of motherhood' then we played games, ate and chatted a bit. I got primarily pampers and wipes since we have way too much other stuff already, and my bff bought us a crib mattress so all knick knacks for baby are now covered, I just have a few things I want for myself such as some Depends, stool softener, snacks,etc.

As for intimacy, I've suddenly gotten my mojo back but it's so hard because baby gets into all kinds of weird positions and then I'm stiff and achy all over. We have to just try and keep it fairly short before he has time to make me all crampy.


----------



## La Mere

Haha, I know what you girls mean about intimacy.. We still do it practically every night. Talk about a WORKOUT!!! :haha: maybe that's why I am so tired.... :haha: it really is a lot of work and its so hard to get the closeness that I want with my big belly in the way.. And then if it takes to long for us to orgasm.. I get sore down there. :dohh:


----------



## mellywelly

Mine has rusted over:haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Every night? Gosh, I'd be asleep at my desk all day!

Melly :rofl:

DH and I are never in bed together at the moment what with him working nights so I'm glad I've lost my mojo as I'd feel bad. As it is when we do it's just too uncomfortable, only certain positions are ok and then I'm huffing and puffing . . . Sounds attractive doesn't it? Lol. I prefer just to keep DH happy when he is here ;) and quite happy for him to rub my back afterwards :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sassy_mom

I know what you mean Sonia ... DH comes in from work at about 7ish and I am just waking up and he sometimes tries .... But other than that, there is no time where we can be together. 

My belly stays in the way and my hips ache so much that (sorry if this is tmi) doggy style seems to be the only position that is manageable for both of us. I can say this, after baby is born and things get back to somewhat normal ... the first time we are able to get back to it will probably send fireworks so high those of you across the pond will see it! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: It will be nice to have that closeness again.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm right with you hun x


----------



## BabyHopeful2

A week ago I was pretty comfortable (~35 weeks) and didn't feel a rush to get the kiddo out. But now I am so uncomfortable. Naps are essential. 

Intimacy: Wow every day! :thumbup: thumbs up to you. I just don't feel intimate right now and it's so uncomfortable. I feel bad that DH has to basically beg and then I give in. :dohh: Hopefully my mojo will come back b/c I don't want it to always be like this.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I'm eating more than OH at the moment. Everything revolves around my next meal!
> 
> I keep thinking of all the delicious food I could be eating right now. :haha: A buffet would be great! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

OH is bringing me sushi after the birth. I have been craving sushi bad, I used to eat it for lunch three days a week. I told him its good motivation for me in labour, I can think of the sushi!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - Sorry you're not seeing DH very much & that he's having to put so many hours in. I really hope his schedule is better by the time the baby arrives hun :hugs: Glad you've got a wonderful little lady looking after you! :)

La Mere - I don't know how you manage it... good for you! :)

Melly - :rofl:

I don't really see that much of DH at the moment & when we're together we're both normally exhausted & really not up for anything like that at all :( We sat & played scrabble last night like a couple of pensioners :haha:
We maybe manage to dtd every other week at best, but I have to say it's great when it actually happens. Don't know if it's due to increased blood flow in pregnancy, but our best sex ever (well for me anyway :haha:) has been while I've been pregnant! :)


----------



## brieri1

If we do it one night a week, it feels like an accomplishment to me, lol. Its crazy because back when we were trying to conceive her and before, we had sex everyday, if not a couple times a day. My husband keeps saying how hard the 4 to 6 weeks after she's born is going to be with us not supposed to be doing anything, but I feel like it'll actually be better because instead of having uncomfortable sex once a week, we wait a month and then we can have awesome sex again.


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi everyone, been trying to catch up on everyones posts.

I also feel ready to not be pregnant anymore, but also feel completely unready for it all to happen. I have been really emotional and cry at the drop of the hat. I also have strong nesting feelings, but no energy to carry them out which is so frustrating. I have some energy in the morning, but it is gone by lunchtime and as I am still working the only time I have to do stuff is at the weekends and they just aren't long enough. There is still so much cleaning to do, but we have visitors every weekend until Xmas and although we are keeping on top of the basic cleanliness I feel there are so many other things that need to be done before the baby comes and they just aren't going to get done which is so frustrating.

I think I'm also getting a bit nervous about the baby coming now too. Not so much the labour, but all the stuff afterwards (ie. discomfort, bleeding etc) and how much our lives are going to change. On the other hand I can't wait to meet our baby and am so excited for Friday when we have our 36 weeks scan to see if my low lying placenta has moved and we get to see baby again!


----------



## La Mere

:rofl: I don't know how I manage it either. (sorry if tmi) spooning and doggy style are the easiest for uz righg now.. I just get too worn out trying to do most other ways. As for after baby is born.. It was less than 3 weeks be for we gave it a go again.. I stopped bleeding about a week, maybe week and half after birth and my midwife said as long as it wasn't painful it was okay and just to take it slow at first. .. It was quite wonderful. :blush: Isn't it great how we can talk about anything?


----------



## AJThomas

mellywelly said:


> Mine has rusted over:haha:

:haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> :rofl: I don't know how I manage it either. (sorry if tmi) spooning and doggy style are the easiest for uz righg now.. I just get too worn out trying to do most other ways. As for after baby is born.. It was less than 3 weeks be for we gave it a go again.. I stopped bleeding about a week, maybe week and half after birth and my midwife said as long as it wasn't painful it was okay and just to take it slow at first. .. It was quite wonderful. :blush: Isn't it great how we can talk about anything?

I agree La Mere, it's great being able to be so open with each other.

I'm really hoping for no major tearing this time & then we can get back to it a bit sooner :blush:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm still doing it 2/3 times a day if not dh get too cranky :) but we find was for it to b comfortable so it's not that bad and most of the time he lets me take a nap cuz he know it takes a lot out of me 

For my bday dh is taking me to a chineese buffet I told him we need to stay there for 2 hours cuz if I eat too fast I get too full and I want to enjoy our night out :)


----------



## brieri1

Kaiecee said:


> I'm still doing it 2/3 times a day if not dh get too cranky :) but we find was for it to b comfortable so it's not that bad and most of the time he lets me take a nap cuz he know it takes a lot out of me
> 
> For my bday dh is taking me to a chineese buffet I told him we need to stay there for 2 hours cuz if I eat too fast I get too full and I want to enjoy our night out :)

You are amazing. I could do it 2/3 times a day way back then, but thinking of doing it that many times now... Wow. I'd be so exhausted and sore. You have one lucky man.


----------



## Kaiecee

Also when baby come he will still get something but it won't be sex and I told him already it's gonna go down to 1/2 times a day till we get a good schedual going cuz in the end he seems more realxed and less cranky when he does get it plus were togeather 24/7 and does a lot for me so I figure ill do that for him :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Kaicee, you're amazing! My DH is lucky to get a look in between sleeping, working, eating, nesting etc and I'm sure that wont change when little man arrives. I know he doesn't expect it but I'm sure he'd like it a little more often.


----------



## DittyByrd

I've been on pelvic rest since week 23! I've helped DH out a few times but don't imagine we'd be doing it much with the way I'm feeling these days! However, we do plan on dtd after 37 weeks if for no other reason than to ripen the cervix! :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

DittyByrd said:


> I've been on pelvic rest since week 23! I've helped DH out a few times but don't imagine we'd be doing it much with the way I'm feeling these days! However, we do plan on dtd after 37 weeks if for no other reason than to ripen the cervix! :)

I know DH is excited for us to get closer to the end so he can help the process along :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've helped hubby. That's pretty much all I can say about my sex life LOL I doooo miss the old days though :( I guess it would be easier for me if I wasn't too attracted to that man hahahaha.

Side Note: I have a cousin I don't really like that much, she is a big time BSer, always pretending like she has more than she really does blah blah blah, well she is pregnant and wrote today: "24 weeks today! Entering my last trimester :) 3 more months and we'll have our precious baby doll with us :) :) can't wait" I had to write a little something hahahahahaha after my congrats of course! Haha, months don't have 28 days! LOL


----------



## mellywelly

Dh still hasn't had any since our bfp, well not with me anyway!

I'm feeling quite sad tonight. It was the last day today that I'd asked people to RSVP for ds birthday party. As he wanted soft play and bowling it was costing a fortune, so I had yo limit him to 11 people. Of those half haven't replied, and of the half that have, they said they can't come. He only has 3 kids coming so far, it that doesn't change with the non replies I'll have to cancel as the minimum no. Allowed is 6. It's his first party and I just feel so sorry for him, maybe its just too near xmas but it's not his fault when his birthday is:cry: sorry for long post


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hate that DH has just left for work, I got really upset as haven't really seen him since Monday. I saw him for about 40 mins today then he had to leave for work. It really upset me and I just cried and cried and cried.

They have mucked his hours up at work as they asked him to change shift as someone is on holiday so he said yes to help out. He hasn't done his normal hours since he's started with them. They told him last night that they need to get him back on his normal hours but it means to do that he has to work 11 nights straight with no day off, he's now worked Tuesday just gone through to tonight which was supposed to be his night off and then will continue tomorrow through till Friday. He is shattered bless him. I've told him to go and tell them that he needs to have a day or two off in between. 

They've also told him he doesn't get paternity leave as hasn't been there long enough (26 wks) but can have unpaid leave or take it as holiday. He is happy to take it as holiday but they've now said no holiday before Xmas. He's going to have to be off one way or another, leave or unpaid, they seem so unorganised there, one says one thing and agrees it and someone else says something else!

Sorry for the long non-baby related rant x


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia thats cack! It's seems like your dh is doing all the giving and they are doing all the taking! If they are unwilling to be flexible about his leave then I wouldn't be bending over backwards for them! I'd be taking a day off! If they refuse to let him have leave can.he just sign on sick?


----------



## Kaiecee

Some if u have really hard working me that seem to be giving a lot and their company's taking I feel really bad I'm luck dh is with me all the time but I feel some company's can just be really unfair u shouldn't b allowed to work crazy hours like that u will burn out :(


----------



## darkstar

That's crap Sonia. Employers need to be more supportive of new dads.. I'm sure they wouldn't want him coming in sleep deprived those first couple of weeks anyway, that's not good for anyone. My OH gets one week paid and then he's taking a weeks annual leave.


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Sonia thats cack! It's seems like your dh is doing all the giving and they are doing all the taking! If they are unwilling to be flexible about his leave then I wouldn't be bending over backwards for them! I'd be taking a day off! If they refuse to let him have leave can.he just sign on sick?

That's exactly what I've told him, just hope he listens. He can't keep doing it, yes he sleeps in the day but it's not the same and is constantly shattered. Hopefully he'll get it sorted tonight x


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Sonia thats cack! It's seems like your dh is doing all the giving and they are doing all the taking! If they are unwilling to be flexible about his leave then I wouldn't be bending over backwards for them! I'd be taking a day off! If they refuse to let him have leave can.he just sign on sick?
> 
> That's exactly what I've told him, just hope he listens. He can't keep doing it, yes he sleeps in the day but it's not the same and is constantly shattered. Hopefully he'll get it sorted tonight xClick to expand...

I suppose when you start a new job you feel like you have to do whatever they say.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think he'd happily take it unpaid to be honest, but they just make me laugh as one minutes it's you must use your leave up before the year ends (end of jan), then it's no leave before christmas and then it's something else.

Idiots! 

Totally right that companies need to be more supportive of new dads. Thanks for listening as always ladies.

Melly - sorry to hear that about your son's party, could you maybe have a quick ring a round to follow up those who haven't rsvp'd? X


----------



## AJThomas

I agree kaicee, no way a person can work at his/her best so many hours and days in a row, that's just crazy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure he'll get it sorted, their excuse is well we'll pay you the overtime but it's not the point, he doesn't want the overtime, he needs the time off. He'll get it sorted, will speak to his boss tonight and also get his leave sorted and also shift over Xmas.


----------



## La Mere

I hope it gets all sorted out, Sonia. I remember when Rayven was born, my husband had found someone who would work his shift the day she was actually born, he called in and let them know what was going on and they still pointed him for "missing" his shift. (they worked on a point system, so many points you get written up, so many write ups you get fired, type thing if I remember correctly). I was so furious with his supervisor and the HR person when he told me that.

Melly- I am sorry more people haven't RSVP'd for your DS's party. Maybe you could try giving them a call? I hope you hear from them and your DS has a great birthday!

Here's a couple of bump pics. There are a few more on my journal. 34+2. What do you girls think? Does it look like baby has dropped?
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-12-02135634-1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-12-02135931-1.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> I think he'd happily take it unpaid to be honest, but they just make me laugh as one minutes it's you must use your leave up before the year ends (end of jan), then it's no leave before christmas and then it's something else.
> 
> Idiots!
> 
> Totally right that companies need to be more supportive of new dads. Thanks for listening as always ladies.
> 
> Melly - sorry to hear that about your son's party, could you maybe have a quick ring a round to follow up those who haven't rsvp'd? X

Hopefully I'll see most of them tomorrow at the school gates, I just wish they had the courtesy to reply.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope they let you know melly. I'll come and get stuck in the soft play area if you like lol x


----------



## sassy_mom

Elf is on .... love this movie! :thumbup:

La Mere yes it does look like your bump has dropped. 

Sorry Sonia! I know what you are going through. DH's hours are all over the place! :hugs: Hopefully we'll both get through it.


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Sassy. I thought maybe it was just in my head :wacko:


----------



## sassy_mom

So last night I had the weirdest feeling ... I swore I felt the baby's head bumping right INSIDE my pelvis. It was the strangest thing ever. 

???


----------



## sassy_mom

DH just told me that his work is wanting to do a Christmas party and it is at a really fancy place .... so I went dress hunting online. Thinking of maybe doing something like this?

https://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/mat...|&currentDim=Categories&currentDimVal=dresses


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy
thats a really cute dress i would buy that :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

sassy_mom said:


> DH just told me that his work is wanting to do a Christmas party and it is at a really fancy place .... so I went dress hunting online. Thinking of maybe doing something like this?
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/mat...|&currentDim=Categories&currentDimVal=dresses

That's really cute. :)

I was invited to a party with some of DH's friends. Around here it's common to have ugly sweater get-togethers. I may need to be creative.


----------



## La Mere

Sassy I love that dress! If I had the money, I would buy one myself!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!! I wasn't on yesterday as I had my little shower with the church ladies which was wonderful. I was pleasantly surprised by all the gifts they gave me. There were 5 ladies and we had brunch and chatted for a while, then they gave me my presents I got a little bit of everything diapers, clothes, toys, organic lotion and wash. One of the ladies made me a diaper cake which had blankets, rattles, teethers, thermometer, nail clippers pacifiers etc. I honestly didn't expect them to get me things and had said I was excited to just hang out with the girls. :thumbup: 

Today I spent a while in the baby's room organizing my new stuff did a load of laundry and have one baby load of laundry left. Basically only have to sanitize toys and pacifiers and figure out the swing (which I think was broken in our move. :( ) dh has to shampoo the rugs and I have a few things left to buy. I may go pick them up tomorrow if I have time after my nst and before dd gets out of school. 

I'm nervous about my nst, I'm hoping my fluid level hasn't gotten any lower. 
As far as bd'ing I too have been on pelvic rest since 23 weeks and if dr doesn't take me off, I'll be taking myself off at 37weeks. :thumbup:

Well now that I'm caught up and have rambled :haha: I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We still dont have sex and i dnt even care lol...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ugh! My pregnancy brain is messing with me big time. On my preview post I wrote " If I wasn't too attractive to that man" What I meant was "If I wasn't soo attracted to that men" Psh, God knows I don't feel "Too Attractive to him" right now! Hahahaha.

I'm seriously getting to that 'sweet' place where I really just want my baby here, not in tummy anymore. We just went out and I waddle so much and have to go so slow, I feel like I have to pee so bad, I'm always HOT HOT HOT, sleepy and for some reason my hormones were on Rage Mode today... I just felt like fighting with somebody haha, thankfully hubby wasn't the one to fight with.


----------



## Lillian33

Glad everything looks ok Darkstar, I was wondering if I would get a text at some point from you saying you were in labour!

Sonia im so so sorry you're having a rough time with DH's work and also you finishing up at work, just the stress you dont need right. Dont even worry about your replacement, he couldnt be as nice as you :hugs::hugs: hopefully DH's schedule works out soon.

Melly, how rude of those people not to bother replying to DS's invite! I would be pissed too!

Beautiful LOW bump La Mere!!

Cutest dress Sassy!! Get it!

Snow, so glad you had a nice shower, I was given a baby cake too on the weekend! It's such a great idea and always has practical stuff!

Boo to being at work and so tired today :sleep:

xxx


----------



## darkstar

Is anyone doing hypnobirthing? I've been watching some videos online and downloaded some relaxation music to play during the birth. I sort of did it with my first birth unintentionally.. I found when I was having contractions I found a method of meditating and tuning everything else out to cope with the pain so I'm really interested in practising it prebirth this time so I can do it this time around. OH is very supportive as he has an interest in meditation (he used to be a monk lol).


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy
good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## darkstar

34 weeks today. I feel enormous.
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaiecee

Watched elf tonight with dh what is it about christmas movies that make me cry lol

Tuesday back to hospital to check on baby with a stress test and to look at my number for my gd which are not good hardly any change some days worse than before insulin :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry ur having a hard time with ur insulin, what r ur numbers if u dnt mind me asking hun


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I go for my bi weekly non stress test and ultrasound tomorrow...im sure its normal, but i feel so much pressure down there past few days, im going to ask the tech if she can tell if she dropped any.... Hmmm


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee said:


> Watched elf tonight with dh what is it about christmas movies that make me cry lol
> 
> Tuesday back to hospital to check on baby with a stress test and to look at my number for my gd which are not good hardly any change some days worse than before insulin :(

Have you cut sugar and carbs from diet as well as do insulin?


----------



## sassy_mom

I've been feeling her really low and it is starting to hurt right where my pelvic bone starts. It hurts to sit for too long .... first thing I thought was I hope I am not hurting her. It seems like if you sit, you'll crush them. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sorry ur having a hard time with ur insulin, what r ur numbers if u dnt mind me asking hun

I don't think it's measured the same in Canada but in the am before eating they want me at 4.9 or less but not under 4 and not more than 6.7 2 hours after I eat and I have a lot that are from 7.0-12 depends what I eat but I calculate how much sugar I eat and insulin at night is suppose to make my numbers good in the am and there over 5.2 which is the max


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Watched elf tonight with dh what is it about christmas movies that make me cry lol
> 
> Tuesday back to hospital to check on baby with a stress test and to look at my number for my gd which are not good hardly any change some days worse than before insulin :(
> 
> Have you cut sugar and carbs from diet as well as do insulin?Click to expand...

Yes I won't lie I do occasionally eat chocolate but it seems even when I watch myself my numbers are crazy


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well with gd, u really do need to watch ur carb and sugar intake...i know its hard to cut them out completely in fact i would not recommend cutting all carbs out because that causes ketones, but try eating more protein and veggies, it really does help control the numbers...

Ur only on a night time isulin which isnt much at all...


----------



## darkstar

If you compare your belly shots you can tell if you've dropped, there is more of a gap between boobs and belly and you pee a lot more. My midwife confirmed it and couldn't feel any of his head above the pelvis at all. Sometimes they come back up but I think this baby is staying well down.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

For me i count my carbs each meal and take insulin to cover those carbs/ sugar ... 1 unit for every 7-8 carbs... But im also on a totally diff insulin and i take it everytime i put something with carbs and sugar in my mouth... So about 3-5 times a day, plus my night time insulin before bed ( which is what ur on)....


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well with gd, u really do need to watch ur carb and sugar intake...i know its hard to cut them out completely in fact i would not recommend cutting all carbs out because that causes ketones, but try eating more protein and veggies, it really does help control the numbers...
> 
> Ur only on a night time isulin which isnt much at all...

Every 2 days I'm suppose to up the dose by 2 if my morning number are not good so I started at 6 and I'm now up to 10 we will see if in 2 days there is improvement


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well thats good! Yea they probably want to see the changes... Instead of giving u a high dose and u end up going low... Makes sense!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> For me i count my carbs each meal and take insulin to cover those carbs/ sugar ... 1 unit for every 7-8 carbs... But im also on a totally diff insulin and i take it everytime i put something with carbs and sugar in my mouth... So about 3-5 times a day, plus my night time insulin before bed ( which is what ur on)....

Wow that's a lot of injections and here I thought it sucked for me poor u


----------



## sassy_mom

I haven't had this feeling up until now but for some reason I started feeling like I won't make it to my due date. I wonder what brought those thoughts on? I've been telling people I will and then some probably. Maybe it was the pain all day and her rattling around in my pelvis. :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> For me i count my carbs each meal and take insulin to cover those carbs/ sugar ... 1 unit for every 7-8 carbs... But im also on a totally diff insulin and i take it everytime i put something with carbs and sugar in my mouth... So about 3-5 times a day, plus my night time insulin before bed ( which is what ur on)....
> 
> Wow that's a lot of injections and here I thought it sucked for me poor uClick to expand...

Ahhh im used to it...been doing the same thing since ive been 15 years old lol... I just take more insulin with each injection bc of the pregnancy, on top of it i test about 8-10 times a day, total pain in the ass! But i have to do it to live so guess i dont have a choice! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> I haven't had this feeling up until now but for some reason I started feeling like I won't make it to my due date. I wonder what brought those thoughts on? I've been telling people I will and then some probably. Maybe it was the pain all day and her rattling around in my pelvis. :haha:

Awe lol... Maybe baby will come early, for some reason i feel the same too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea and when i was young and dumb and forgot to take my insulin ...id end up in the hospital by the end of the day... Blood sugars shoot right up if i forget it...needless to say, i havnt skipped a shot since becoming pregnant! Lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks Nikki 
I still test 4 times a day and I can't wait for that to be over luckily I'm not scared of needles 

Me too I'm panicking to get everything done cuz I feel like baby will come sooner for some reason I completly know how u feel


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh so I've been wanting one of those Moby wraps for when we need to go into stores .... I remember trying to lug around the carseat ... no thank you .... those are super expensive so I googled making my own .... I can pay half of what the store charges and get 2 or 3 making my own. SERIOUSLY?! I was so excited. I'm also going to make a really cute nursing cover. I think Deedee found it on pinterest and I stole it. hahahaha!!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had this feeling up until now but for some reason I started feeling like I won't make it to my due date. I wonder what brought those thoughts on? I've been telling people I will and then some probably. Maybe it was the pain all day and her rattling around in my pelvis. :haha:
> 
> Awe lol... Maybe baby will come early, for some reason i feel the same too!Click to expand...

I also feel like the baby will be coming early. I told DH that I think I only have a week left. Today I have been so uncomfortable - bloated. More of these pulsating movements (not sure what it is b/c it doesn't sound like BH). I go for my 36 week apt on Wed. We get our first NST, ultrasound to see baby's orientation and estimate weight b/c of GD, and officially discuss being induced b/c of GD. But there has been so much movement and cramping and discomfort that I just feel like baby is coming really soon.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Kaiecee said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Watched elf tonight with dh what is it about christmas movies that make me cry lol
> 
> Tuesday back to hospital to check on baby with a stress test and to look at my number for my gd which are not good hardly any change some days worse than before insulin :(
> 
> Have you cut sugar and carbs from diet as well as do insulin?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I won't lie I do occasionally eat chocolate but it seems even when I watch myself my numbers are crazyClick to expand...

Unfortunately all carbs are not created equal. I had to give up apple sauce (which I love) because it is primarily simple sugars that get in my blood quickly. Whereas a regular apple takes longer. Or a carb that has more fiber and less sugar takes even longer. I love Dove dark chocolates. So long as I limit how many I have over the course of the day I have been able to have a few every day and keep my sugars in line. 

Nikki may be able to comment more on this. Besides pairing protein with your carb, it appears that if you pair fats as well it assists with keeping your sugars down. When I was struggling, my dietician was thinking about having me start keeping track of fats too. I just made an effort to get more fats in my diet instead of having to track all the grams. I really like the Nature Valley protein peanut butter and dark chocolate bars. They taste good and they have 1 serving carb, 1 serving protein, and some fat from the nuts. At night before bed I eat trail mix with some m&ms and a mixed assortment of nuts. I also love the Glucerna drink (1 serving carb, 2 serving protein). It can be pricey though.


----------



## sassy_mom

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had this feeling up until now but for some reason I started feeling like I won't make it to my due date. I wonder what brought those thoughts on? I've been telling people I will and then some probably. Maybe it was the pain all day and her rattling around in my pelvis. :haha:
> 
> Awe lol... Maybe baby will come early, for some reason i feel the same too!Click to expand...
> 
> I also feel like the baby will be coming early. I told DH that I think I only have a week left. Today I have been so uncomfortable - bloated. More of these pulsating movements (not sure what it is b/c it doesn't sound like BH). I go for my 36 week apt on Wed. We get our first NST, ultrasound to see baby's orientation and estimate weight b/c of GD, and officially discuss being induced b/c of GD. But there has been so much movement and cramping and discomfort that I just feel like baby is coming really soon.Click to expand...



I am achy and uncomfortable and everything seems to hurt. She feels like she is trying to smash my pelvis and find her way out! :haha: I go on the 11th for my next appt and I will be almost 37 weeks then. I am hoping they will let us have one more peek sometime but I'm thinking not since I don't have any issues.


----------



## jrowenj

I don't feel like this baby is coming anytime soon. I am not that uncomfortable and I sleep like a baby... Am I just having a really easy pregnancy?! I still feel like I'm 4 months pregnant! Everyone I talk to that has kids keeps asking me how miserable I am now that I am so close to the due date but I feel great! I hope that doesn't mean I'm gonna go late!!

I'm finishing up work this week and then I'm done working indefinitely! I have mixed feelings about it. 

Is anyone else still waking up on their stomach?! I don't know what's up with me but I wake up sometimes laying on my stomach and it scares me but baby is kicking away so I guess its OK


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I don't feel like this baby is coming anytime soon. I am not that uncomfortable and I sleep like a baby... Am I just having a really easy pregnancy?! I still feel like I'm 4 months pregnant! Everyone I talk to that has kids keeps asking me how miserable I am now that I am so close to the due date but I feel great! I hope that doesn't mean I'm gonna go late!!
> 
> I'm finishing up work this week and then I'm done working indefinitely! I have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> Is anyone else still waking up on their stomach?! I don't know what's up with me but I wake up sometimes laying on my stomach and it scares me but baby is kicking away so I guess its OK



Yes Omg! I don't understand how I sleep on my stomach. I don't sleep for long periods anymore but I still wake up and think why am I not crushing her??? Although now I notice she will be kicking like get off!!!! hahahaha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg jamie, your lucky! The mere thougt of rolling on my belly makes me cringe! I def think she will come before my induction..im overly uncomfy even at 33 weeks... :(


----------



## sassy_mom

I really am a little nervous about the baby coming early feelings. I haven't had them at all and on top of the feelings, I've had BH all day. Right now, I'm laying on my left side and drinking water and still having them. Could be just a tiring day that is getting to me but I didn't do much so not sure. :shrug: I think I will call it a night and try and sleep. I desperately need it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Watched elf tonight with dh what is it about christmas movies that make me cry lol
> 
> Tuesday back to hospital to check on baby with a stress test and to look at my number for my gd which are not good hardly any change some days worse than before insulin :(
> 
> Have you cut sugar and carbs from diet as well as do insulin?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I won't lie I do occasionally eat chocolate but it seems even when I watch myself my numbers are crazyClick to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately all carbs are not created equal. I had to give up apple sauce (which I love) because it is primarily simple sugars that get in my blood quickly. Whereas a regular apple takes longer. Or a carb that has more fiber and less sugar takes even longer. I love Dove dark chocolates. So long as I limit how many I have over the course of the day I have been able to have a few every day and keep my sugars in line.
> 
> Nikki may be able to comment more on this. Besides pairing protein with your carb, it appears that if you pair fats as well it assists with keeping your sugars down. When I was struggling, my dietician was thinking about having me start keeping track of fats too. I just made an effort to get more fats in my diet instead of having to track all the grams. I really like the Nature Valley protein peanut butter and dark chocolate bars. They taste good and they have 1 serving carb, 1 serving protein, and some fat from the nuts. At night before bed I eat trail mix with some m&ms and a mixed assortment of nuts. I also love the Glucerna drink (1 serving carb, 2 serving protein). It can be pricey though.Click to expand...


Fats can help u maintain blood sugqrs, but i do notice that if i have a fatty high carb meal ( pizza!) i get sugar spikes later in the day...but healthy fats, yes def help your blood sugars :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi girls I don't post on this thread much as I can't keep up with it, just wondering if we had any babies yet! 
Jaime yes you are lucky you are just having a really good pregnancy! Enjoy it! I'm not waking up on my front but I am on my back occasionally which is freaking me out. I definitely feel like I have less than 4 weeks to go, but based on nothing much really! The movements I'm feeling are really intense now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes betheney had her little boy I think It was 5 weeks early


----------



## Kaiecee

*it


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Did she?? Oh I'm sorry I missed that. Congrats Betheney!


----------



## darkstar

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi girls I don't post on this thread much as I can't keep up with it, just wondering if we had any babies yet!
> Jaime yes you are lucky you are just having a really good pregnancy! Enjoy it! I'm not waking up on my front but I am on my back occasionally which is freaking me out. I definitely feel like I have less than 4 weeks to go, but based on nothing much really! The movements I'm feeling are really intense now.

I know what you mean about hard to keep up!

I sleep on my back a lot, my midwife said its fine as long as I'm propped up with plenty of pillows, just don't lie flat.


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes u can go see her journal


----------



## mellywelly

This past couple of days I've been convinced that baby will come early. I'm still getting these stinging pain sensations when I walk, bump has dropped and I'm starting to feel a bit miserable and very exhausted. I said to dh I just hope we get through Xmas before baby makes an appearance but I'm not sure i will even get that far.

Jaime, my 1st pregnancy was a breeze like yours, right up until he came!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Mrs Miggins said:


> Did she?? Oh I'm sorry I missed that. Congrats Betheney!

I missed it too! Sorry Betheney - massive congratulations! I'll try to keep up with this thread a bit better!


----------



## jrowenj

I hope my lack of braxton hicks isn't a sogn that I'm gonna have rough labor! I haven't had one BH


----------



## jrowenj

Is anyone doing the red raspberry leaf tea?? I'm wondering if I should start drinking it


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> Is anyone doing the red raspberry leaf tea?? I'm wondering if I should start drinking it

I asked my midwife about it, i think im going to go for it, she gave me this website - and said it was a good reliable resource.

https://www.expectancy.co.uk

Cant hurt to try!


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - Hopefully you'll get some more takers for the party. Sometimes people are just really bad at replying. I know it's rude, but we had to call about 1/3 of our wedding guests to check if they were coming! Most of them just assumed we knew! Anyway, hope he gets his party. We had to cancel DS's party this year due to an outbreak of chickenpox (there were only going to be 2 kids) but luckily he didn't understand what should have happened.

Sonia - That seems like way to many days without a break. Your poor DH! :( So if he took unpaid leave in December would that mean he got to take all his holiday entitlement in January? I know it won't be much, but at least they have to let him have the time off then on too of any unpaid leave in December.

It's so difficult when it's new job & you don't really know whether this kind of working pattern & inflexibility is going to be typical or not.

The Christmas cards DS made still aren't back from the printer's, so I think I'm going to have to send out a different card for the secret Santa as I don't want to risk it being late. Such a shame as they were so cute! He made reindeers with his footprints for the face & handprints for antlers, buttons for eyes & red felt noses. We scanned the picture & sent it off to get made up into cards :)

My friend makes handmade cards though, so I'll send one of those instead :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Off to my nst and ultrasound! Let u all kno how it goes when i get back, although im pretty sure itll be uneventful as always! Lol


----------



## mellywelly

Oh blossom, it just got worse! Had another reply that couldn't come either. I've had to contact everyone to see if they could come if I moved it to the sat. More can come but there are free tennis lessons on that day and everyone is at different ones, so it will have to be at 4.30 after the last lesson. To complicate it even more, the place where we are having it is closed until Wednesday. Can't believe what a nightmare this has turned into!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

CharlieO said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing the red raspberry leaf tea?? I'm wondering if I should start drinking it
> 
> I asked my midwife about it, i think im going to go for it, she gave me this website - and said it was a good reliable resource.
> 
> https://www.expectancy.co.uk
> 
> Cant hurt to try!Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, I didn't realise I can't use as had a previous section


----------



## Little J

oofda, im not against getting down with hubby, but there is NO intimacy what so ever with it which makes it really not enjoyable ( i feel bad saying that) but it just seems like a chore more than fun. Like you gals said, doggy is the only position that works for us bc the others are so uncomfy. But i hate doing it doggy all the time as i feel sometimes he may like it better bc he cant see my face! :blush::wacko: i know, im just being pregnant and hormonal thinking that way

Ick, today iv been a little dizzy.... i wonder if baby is growing causing more blood flow? I hope its nothing else! Tomorrow is my 32 week Dr. apt, so im hoping all my vitals etc look good


----------



## duckytwins

Just wanted to check in today. I haven't been around much, it's been really busy here and since I've been sick, I haven't been on much. 

Just wanted to make sure everyone was doing well!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Just wanted to check in today. I haven't been around much, it's been really busy here and since I've been sick, I haven't been on much.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure everyone was doing well!


Hope you are doing ok. Is your pneumonia letting up any?? Sending :hugs: your way!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Sassy! I'm still pretty miserable, but trying to get things done. It seems the coughing has gotten worse (as in, I'm coughing more often). And I started sneezing a few days ago (and that hurts too). I really do hope it's almost over!


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> oofda, im not against getting down with hubby, but there is NO intimacy what so ever with it which makes it really not enjoyable ( i feel bad saying that) but it just seems like a chore more than fun. Like you gals said, doggy is the only position that works for us bc the others are so uncomfy. But i hate doing it doggy all the time as i feel sometimes he may like it better bc he cant see my face! :blush::wacko: i know, im just being pregnant and hormonal thinking that way
> 
> Ick, today iv been a little dizzy.... i wonder if baby is growing causing more blood flow? I hope its nothing else! Tomorrow is my 32 week Dr. apt, so im hoping all my vitals etc look good

I had kind of the same thought about him not seeing my face. It makes it feel a little less personal. Although this morning I have to say thankfully we were able to have a little fun (still no interesting positions) but we were able to lay close enough to each other afterward that there was some sort of that intimacy feeling again. I realized how much I missed feeling him close to me. It was close to one of those sweet movie moments ... until I kept smelling his morning breath and was like yea ok. :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I had some dizzy spells this morning too while I was up cooking breakfast for everyone. :shrug: I wasn't sure what caused them as I haven't had them since very early on. 

DH was playing with the baby this morning. He would poke at her and she would roll or kick him back. He kept laughing at her. It was cute. :cloud9:


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Thanks Sassy! I'm still pretty miserable, but trying to get things done. It seems the coughing has gotten worse (as in, I'm coughing more often). And I started sneezing a few days ago (and that hurts too). I really do hope it's almost over!

I sure hope so! I can't imagine being that sick right now when you are already uncomfortable. Not too much longer now. I do hope you get all better before the end.


----------



## mellywelly

Hopefully ducky, more coughing could mean everything is ready to loosen and come up. When ds had it, the amount of mucus he brought up was unbelievable!


----------



## Little J

Ducky- hope things start loosening up in your breathing area!

Sassy- thats exactly what i was thinking too with the dizzyness. I had it at the very beginning here and there and never again until now. Just thought it was odd. I went to get outta bed a few days ago and hubby pulled me back to "cuddle" with me. I REALLY liked that :) I miss being able to be close with him... especially since our 2 dogs sleep in bed with us. We have a king size bed, but our 80lb black female lab thinks shes a human and steals any moment i can have with hubby bc she HAS to sleep in between us and touch us both. Talk about a cock block :blush::haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks melly! Overall, I do feel a tiny bit better. I can get up and make myself breakfast, lunch and dinner. I still get really tired, but then can't sleep.


----------



## Kaiecee

So this week is gates up dog out of room and living room he's gonna have to learn to b dependent on himself cuz he follows us like crazy he's been out if our bed for months now but he still tries

And he will just have to deal when we have to go out if we leave the house for 5 min he freaks out and tears house apart if it continues he will have to go in his cage cuz I won't tolerate it anymore can't wait till dh puts up gates today :)


----------



## mellywelly

Just thought I'd share what I found at home!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/IMG-20121203-WA0000.jpg
Yes, I have a strange child! But he makes me laugh!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime- at my last appt my OB suggested the raspberry leaf tea as well as evening primrose oil. I picking up both this evening... I'm willing to try anything! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Oh the swelling! All of a sudden, I feel like a balloon animal! My hands look like cartoons, my legs, ankles and feet are so swollen - everything feels so tight! Even my face is swollen!


----------



## La Mere

Melly, I am sorry everything hasn't worked out very well for your DS's party. :hugs:

Ducky, I hope you the increased coughing loosens up all that crud in your lungs so you can start feeling better. Maybe you should call your dr about all the swelling?

Jaime, I drank red raspberry tea my last pregnancy, have been drinking it since 2nd tri. I also took evening primrose oil starting at 34 weeks and inserting the capsules up inside to help ripen the cervix around 36 weeks. I also took a herbal tincture called gentle birth, made by mountain meadow herbs, starting at 35 weeks, that has red raspberry, blessed thistle, fasle unicorn root, partridge berry, blue cohosh root, ginger root, skull cap, motherwort, wild yam and bayberry root bark. I had a long labor, but it wasn't too rough.


----------



## duckytwins

melly, so funny! I love silly kids!


----------



## jrowenj

Aruppe and LaMere - So, I should start the tea and the primrose oil asap???? EEEEK... I wonder if it's even worth it at this point?


----------



## Kaiecee

I figure baby will come when he comes and I did so much with my first pregnancy and I delivered at 41+ weeks so it didn't help


----------



## CharlieO

jrowenj said:


> Aruppe and LaMere - So, I should start the tea and the primrose oil asap???? EEEEK... I wonder if it's even worth it at this point?

As long as you dont get an adverse reaction- cant hurt to try!


----------



## jrowenj

I sent my secret santa gift! I have to admit... it didn't fit in the envelope as I went a tad overboard hehehehe


----------



## mellywelly

Ive started to get really itchy the past few days. Itsmainly on the backs of my hands, but then spreads later on, last night it was across my back and up my neck. I have a scan on Wed, not sure if it's worth mentioning to midwife or if its just an allergy?


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> I sent my secret santa gift! I have to admit... it didn't fit in the envelope as I went a tad overboard hehehehe

I've got to buy a BIG envelope for mine :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

I got really itchy a few weeks back and mentioned it to my Dr. He had me tested for Cholestasis. I think it's worth a mention.


----------



## mellywelly

Hope its not that or they won't let me have a vbac, and really don't want another c section


----------



## mellywelly

So what exactly is epo supposed to do? Is it aimed at labour starting earlier?


----------



## sassy_mom

Definitely would mention the itching like Ducky said. Better to be safe. 

Hope everything works out with the dog. I know it can be a pain re-training them. 

I need an intervention over here! I have cleaned out and organized DD's closet and all of her toys. Then I went into my room and cleaned out our entire closet and will be doing some de-cluttering of my bathroom. You know I can't for the life of me understand why there are 8 different perfume bottles in there. I don't even wear any of them! :haha: 

Best way to get rid of junk in your house ... get pregnant! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Jaime- I don't think it's too late at all!! My OB just mentioned it and said that 36 weeks is the time to start...


----------



## Kaiecee

I was thinking if having a vbac but now we will do a planned csection I know what labour feels like with my 1st it was15 hours thanks an emergency cesarian and now I feel it's better I get no stretching down there and it's over fast so I can see my boy faster :) but this is only my opinion


----------



## jrowenj

I need advice, ladies (as usual)...

I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!

How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??

So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Aww. I've had a grumpy morning, but hubby's message just made my afternoon LOL He randomly sent me a txt message that says: "Tell Matthew I love him, muaahhhhhh" 

Can't wait to see them together!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I need advice, ladies (as usual)...
> 
> I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!
> 
> How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??
> 
> So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.


I don't remember having to change DD a lot through the night (clothing wise). I usually kept her in those plain white onesies at night time. I don't think you can have too much. :haha: I loved the gowns with DD but ended up never using the sleep sacks (just a personal preference though) ... I would say definitely keep a bunch of those plain white onesies for night time just in case of spit up incidences.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> I need advice, ladies (as usual)...
> 
> I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!
> 
> How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??
> 
> So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.

I've been wondering this too!!! I even told hubby during the weekend that I had to make a count of PJ's because I wasn't sure Matthew had enough, but I forgot! I think my mind has been playing tricks on me since he has a massive amount of onesies, but only some pj's... so it gets confusing lol


----------



## La Mere

Jaime- As long as you don't have any reactions.. Go ahead. I've sort of been slacking on the tea :blush: gonna go make a cup here in minute. :haha:

DeeDee- Aw, that's so sweet!

As for clothes, my mom is supposed to be going through a bunch of baby clothes we got from my cousin but never used as they are mostly boy clothes and sending us a couple boxes. I figure as long as baby is warm.. They won't really care what colors they are wearing! :haha: and neither will I!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blossom - thanks hun, DH had managed to get some shifts sorted so is off tonight back in till Friday then off the weekend then will be on his normal shift. They are also going to discuss paternity when we know more following consultant apt Friday 

Melly - sorry you're still having problems with the party, hopefully you'll get hold of the place and they'll be ok with the day move and more people can come. Re: the itching, I'd say mention it when you go, I had itching quite early on and they did a blood test for obstetric cholestasis and all was fine but is more common at this stage. I'm sure it's maybe just a reaction to something but worth checking x

Ducky - hopefully the coughing and sneezing will help loosening your chest up. Keep well hun.

Afm, still feeling down from yesterday and have had a few tearful moments today at work. My boss was really sweet and look me out for lunch as I think she realised how I was feeling and sensed how odd it was training my replacement and all these decisions being made about my desk, and my new office location without my input. She said that she is happy for me to unofficially leave this Friday and just 'work from home' next week as needed. 

I'm extremely emotional and think it's going to be a bit of a roller coaster this next week or so. Work wise, DH shift wise, consultant on friday and just in general with the end of this amazing journey just around the corner. Thanks once again ladies for all of your support x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies, I am officially losing my mind regarding everything! I guess there is such a thing called pregnancy brain..

anyways... 

Appointment went well today, baby is still pretty high and under my ribs and the tech said she is not descending yet, but is still head down... Weight is 5 lbs (i kind of find that impossible, last week she said she measured 4 lbs---1 lb in a whole week? unlikely.) Anyway.. I was telling them about the soreness and pressure I was having so they had a check and yupp, its just all swollen from blood flow, no infection (thank god) and cervix is closed still :)... NST went perfect, although i did have 2 contractions in 20 minutes??? Guess its normal though..


I also met with the pediatrician today and I absolutely love that office! They gave us some formula to practice on etc. and how to wash bottles, and they told me i need to get the flu and whooping cough vaccine so it looks like ill be calling the doctor to get that done as well... ohhh gave us some baby books etc to read over too...

I am feeling very accomplished today despite my brain not functioning!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have to catch up with the thread later though! Sorry all!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies, I am officially losing my mind regarding everything! I guess there is such a thing called pregnancy brain..
> 
> anyways...
> 
> Appointment went well today, baby is still pretty high and under my ribs and the tech said she is not descending yet, but is still head down... Weight is 5 lbs (i kind of find that impossible, last week she said she measured 4 lbs---1 lb in a whole week? unlikely.) Anyway.. I was telling them about the soreness and pressure I was having so they had a check and yupp, its just all swollen from blood flow, no infection (thank god) and cervix is closed still :)... NST went perfect, although i did have 2 contractions in 20 minutes??? Guess its normal though..
> 
> 
> I also met with the pediatrician today and I absolutely love that office! They gave us some formula to practice on etc. and how to wash bottles, and they told me i need to get the flu and whooping cough vaccine so it looks like ill be calling the doctor to get that done as well... ohhh gave us some baby books etc to read over too...
> 
> I am feeling very accomplished today despite my brain not functioning!

We were told not to let anyone hold the baby unless they've had the whooping cough vaccine because of the breakouts here in the US. Not sure if it's everywhere, but midwest has it bad. Baby gets the last whooping vaccine at 6 mos, but Dr. said they are not really protected until 1 yr. So if you do day care, etc. it's really important for them to show you documentation of the staff having the vaccine and it should be a requirement of that day care.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yes baby will not be in daycare, but the pediatrician said the same thing to me as well about everyone getting it! I will have to have hubby get it as well and grandmas and grandpas etc. I am sure NOT EVERYONE will get it but I will let them know!


----------



## brieri1

I've been having a lot of contractions lately. And it feels like she's trying to punch through my cervix. And sometimes, I get these period like cramps for a few hours... I hope these are the very early beginning stages of labor. I don't know how to tell. I mean, it could just be Braxton Hicks and because she dropped I feel so much pressure on my cervix. I really hope so.


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - He looks so funny :) Really hope you can work his party out. It sounds like a headache, but hopefully it will come together!

Ducky - Get well! :hugs:

The exchange of contracts didn't happen again today (despite spending half the day on the phone to the vendor/solicitor/estate agent.

Why are the solicitors incapable of being available at the same time as each other for 5 minites out of the day?!!!!! I just wish it wasn't a conflict of interests for me speak with/email each of the solicitors involved so that I could organise it for them. Seriously, it's not like they actually have to get up out of their seats & meet in person!

My stress levels are at an all time high! :(

On a positive note, the removals quote was way less than we thought & they're going to pack up a lot of stuff and dismantle/assemble things, so if we do actually end up with a home to go to, the actual move should involve minimal stress!


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I need advice, ladies (as usual)...
> 
> I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!
> 
> How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??
> 
> So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.
> 
> 
> I don't remember having to change DD a lot through the night (clothing wise). I usually kept her in those plain white onesies at night time. I don't think you can have too much. :haha: I loved the gowns with DD but ended up never using the sleep sacks (just a personal preference though) ... I would say definitely keep a bunch of those plain white onesies for night time just in case of spit up incidences.Click to expand...


Yeah, it totally depends on how much they 'spit up' as you call it :) If they don't bring up any milk in the night then you won't need many, but I'd normally have to do one change in the night with DS & now and again I'd have to change everything a couple of times.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Glad you had a good day :D

Sassy - You just seem so motivated and organised all the time! Wish I was as good as you :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blossom - sorry that you didn't exchange, I remember how annoying it is when they can't seem to talk and you pay for the privilege!


----------



## jrowenj

BlossomJ said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I need advice, ladies (as usual)...
> 
> I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!
> 
> How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??
> 
> So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.
> 
> 
> I don't remember having to change DD a lot through the night (clothing wise). I usually kept her in those plain white onesies at night time. I don't think you can have too much. :haha: I loved the gowns with DD but ended up never using the sleep sacks (just a personal preference though) ... I would say definitely keep a bunch of those plain white onesies for night time just in case of spit up incidences.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it totally depends on how much they 'spit up' as you call it :) If they don't bring up any milk in the night then you won't need many, but I'd normally have to do one change in the night with DS & now and again I'd have to change everything a couple of times.Click to expand...

Hmm.... i think the peanut may be too cold in just a onesie. It's winter here... I think I need to stock up on onesies though! I only have 5 plain white ones!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I also met with the pediatrician today and I absolutely love that office! They gave us some formula to practice on etc. and how to wash bottles, and they told me i need to get the flu and whooping cough vaccine so it looks like ill be calling the doctor to get that done as well... ohhh gave us some baby books etc to read over too...
> 
> I am feeling very accomplished today despite my brain not functioning!

omg... I haven't even begun researching pediatricians!!!!!!!!!! AHHH!!! I am so behind!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you just research one and then call them and ask if you can meet them?? How does that work?!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I need advice, ladies (as usual)...
> 
> I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!
> 
> How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??
> 
> So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.
> 
> 
> I don't remember having to change DD a lot through the night (clothing wise). I usually kept her in those plain white onesies at night time. I don't think you can have too much. :haha: I loved the gowns with DD but ended up never using the sleep sacks (just a personal preference though) ... I would say definitely keep a bunch of those plain white onesies for night time just in case of spit up incidences.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it totally depends on how much they 'spit up' as you call it :) If they don't bring up any milk in the night then you won't need many, but I'd normally have to do one change in the night with DS & now and again I'd have to change everything a couple of times.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm.... i think the peanut may be too cold in just a onesie. It's winter here... I think I need to stock up on onesies though! I only have 5 plain white ones!!!!!Click to expand...


DD was born at the end of September but she would sweat something fierce if I put a lot of clothes on her. She slept in those long sleeve onesies with a blanket to keep her legs warm or if I had the footed sleepers, she slept in those. Definitely stock up on those white ones. You'll find they come in handy for a quick change or to keep under something if perhaps you're doing pictures and want to change him quickly out of something really nice for a feed or something.


----------



## sassy_mom

Blossom sorry to hear the house paper work couldn't be taken care of. I remember how frustrating that was. We had to jump through what seemed like a dozen hoops and it always seemed like no one wanted to move fast enough to my liking. :haha: Hopefully they will get things squared away soon and this will all just be a frustrating memory! 

As for being organized and motivated ... it comes in spurts really. I'm doing my best to stay on top of things because I do not want to get behind with anything. Some days I feel more scrambled and overwhelmed. I've learned though to take one thing at a time and keep working and things will get accomplished. Today was one of those days where it was half crazed pregnancy hormones pushing me on I think. Nesting has a way of making you get stuff done you didn't even intend to. :haha: I'm finally finished but now it is just a matter of taking and putting the bags where they need to be. Thankfully, the biggest bag is trash!!! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

I forgot to say that I loved the footed sleepers the best. I still do and love that I have quite a few for baby this time. :happydance: They seem to be breathable yet keep them warm without making them sweat to death. Even when it was freezing cold, DD would still sweat so I loved those.


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Blossom sorry to hear the house paper work couldn't be taken care of. I remember how frustrating that was. We had to jump through what seemed like a dozen hoops and it always seemed like no one wanted to move fast enough to my liking. :haha: Hopefully they will get things squared away soon and this will all just be a frustrating memory!
> 
> As for being organized and motivated ... it comes in spurts really. I'm doing my best to stay on top of things because I do not want to get behind with anything. Some days I feel more scrambled and overwhelmed. I've learned though to take one thing at a time and keep working and things will get accomplished. Today was one of those days where it was half crazed pregnancy hormones pushing me on I think. Nesting has a way of making you get stuff done you didn't even intend to. :haha: I'm finally finished but now it is just a matter of taking and putting the bags where they need to be. Thankfully, the biggest bag is trash!!! :happydance:

I love that feeling when you've just had a good sort out & have loads of stuff to send to charity & throw out! & lots more space in cupboards etc as a result :)


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Blossom sorry to hear the house paper work couldn't be taken care of. I remember how frustrating that was. We had to jump through what seemed like a dozen hoops and it always seemed like no one wanted to move fast enough to my liking. :haha: Hopefully they will get things squared away soon and this will all just be a frustrating memory!
> 
> As for being organized and motivated ... it comes in spurts really. I'm doing my best to stay on top of things because I do not want to get behind with anything. Some days I feel more scrambled and overwhelmed. I've learned though to take one thing at a time and keep working and things will get accomplished. Today was one of those days where it was half crazed pregnancy hormones pushing me on I think. Nesting has a way of making you get stuff done you didn't even intend to. :haha: I'm finally finished but now it is just a matter of taking and putting the bags where they need to be. Thankfully, the biggest bag is trash!!! :happydance:
> 
> I love that feeling when you've just had a good sort out & have loads of stuff to send to charity & throw out! & lots more space in cupboards etc as a result :)Click to expand...


I know! That is a great feeling! I have one bag for trash, one bag for charity, and one bag for storage. All our Halloween outfits that I dug out of the closet. :haha:


----------



## darkstar

I'm nesting like crazy at the moment too. Since we moved into this house one of our spare bedrooms has become a dumping ground for all sorts of junk and my crafts so I'm sorting through all of that today and organising it all and then next thing I'm eyeing up is dusting all the skirting boards throughout the house.


----------



## AJThomas

Melly my secret Santa gift needs a big envelope too.

Sassy I think it was u that mentioned the moby wrap, I went ahead and bought some material to make my own, I got enough for 3 wraps for about $9usd so waaaaay cheaper than getting a ready-made one!

Blossom sorry about the house but youve still got some time and thats good news about the removal costs. Afm I'm dying to get back into my own home, at the moment my nesting phase is on hold, just hope it's all done before baby decides he's ready.


----------



## brieri1

Sometimes I really dislike the United States, our priorities are really out of whack.


----------



## gingermango

Anyone else having major hot flushes?? They come on all of a sudden and the sweat poors off me, feel like I need to climb in the fridge and cool off lol. And ive spent the day walking funny cos it feels like he's falling out lol

Only five more weeks till my due date though :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Here in Canada the doc. Only asked me and dh to get the flu shot not the whopping cough I wonder why? My appt. is on the 8th for the vaccination and we can only look for a pediatrician once baby is born not befor which really sucks but I hope it won't b hard to find one


----------



## darkstar

gingermango said:


> Anyone else having major hot flushes?? They come on all of a sudden and the sweat poors off me, feel like I need to climb in the fridge and cool off lol. And ive spent the day walking funny cos it feels like he's falling out lol
> 
> Only five more weeks till my due date though :happydance:

I was having those last week, felt like menopause must feel.


----------



## Lauren021406

my boobs hurt today...they have not hurt since the 1st tri!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had this feeling up until now but for some reason I started feeling like I won't make it to my due date. I wonder what brought those thoughts on? I've been telling people I will and then some probably. Maybe it was the pain all day and her rattling around in my pelvis. :haha:
> 
> Awe lol... Maybe baby will come early, for some reason i feel the same too!Click to expand...

I think it's hopeful thinking! I do it, too! But I have only told my DH as to not embarrass myself when I am overdue!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Jaime - I didn't personally visit the pediatrician. I picked out one associated with the children's hospital in our area. They always accept newborn patients. I called and they didn't even take information. Just told me to call right after the baby was born to schedule an appointment.

Some people interview the pediatrician but honestly, for me that's a waste of time. As a vet, I'd find that rather off putting if someone did that to me. I'd rather see them in action and if we don't mesh, find another even if it's someone else in the same practice. Everyone is different.


----------



## duckytwins

When we were looking for a pedi when the boys were born, I think we asked either the hospital or my obgyn for recommendations. Then we went to interview the one we ended up with and absolutely LOVED him! We got him just as he was moving into the area, so had no trouble getting in. He's kept his practice small, which is nice. He doesn't take too many new patients, but he'll take the baby since we have him already.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My pediatrician only takes 5 new babies per month...he was suggested to me so we went with him, and i do love him so far.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jaime i also got ella just a few long sleeve onesies! Blake needs onesies huh? Lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Sent my secret Santa today!! :)

My dr has said nothing about the whooping cough vaccination? I'm assuming it must be ok since they are very thorough and generally go through these things...


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jaime i also got ella just a few long sleeve onesies! Blake needs onesies huh? Lol

I guess he does need onesies!!! He has a lot of daytime graphic onesies, but only 5 white ones!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ya i need white ones too!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have so much clothes I can't get anymore in his 2 dressers


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Gingermango: I have those hot flashes! I really don't like them, since well.. they make me even hotter haha.


----------



## duckytwins

It would be so much easier to buy clothes if I knew what we are having! I have all neutral jammies, some white onsies and two outfits. All the clothes will have to wait until after Boop is born I guess.


----------



## els1022

I had my last ob appointment today! C section is in nine days, if not sooner! I'm having irregular contractions that are starting to get more painful. They're not doing anything to my cervix though.


----------



## jrowenj

els1022 said:


> I had my last ob appointment today! C section is in nine days, if not sooner! I'm having irregular contractions that are starting to get more painful. They're not doing anything to my cervix though.

AHhhh!!!!! I can't wait to see our 2nd Jellybean!!! :baby:


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too can't wait to see the next little one :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

That's so exciting! Can't wait to read your updates!


----------



## duckytwins

Wow els! Thats so soon!

Whoa! What are these cramps about??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

els1022 said:


> I had my last ob appointment today! C section is in nine days, if not sooner! I'm having irregular contractions that are starting to get more painful. They're not doing anything to my cervix though.

Woooooohoooo! Cant wait to see baby!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hate when dh's parents are real assholes they start shit just to talk we do so much for them and we never get a thanks from them it's really starting to get in my nerves I told dh I'm gonna stop doing so much for them since its never appreciated what the hell is their problem we don't need extra stress plus there always talking about how we have to do certain thi g and finish the baby's room stop criticizing us and look at ur own house I know what has to b don't here and it will be sorry about the rant they just frustrate me so much


----------



## Kaiecee

Els 
I can't wait :)


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> I really hate when dh's parents are real assholes they start shit just to talk we do so much for them and we never get a thanks from them it's really starting to get in my nerves I told dh I'm gonna stop doing so much for them since its never appreciated what the hell is their problem we don't need extra stress plus there always talking about how we have to do certain thi g and finish the baby's room stop criticizing us and look at ur own house I know what has to b don't here and it will be sorry about the rant they just frustrate me so much

Ughhh!!!!!! Take a deep breath!


----------



## sassy_mom

Els how exciting!! Can't wait to see your little jellybean!!!


----------



## Lillian33

els1022 said:


> I had my last ob appointment today! C section is in nine days, if not sooner! I'm having irregular contractions that are starting to get more painful. They're not doing anything to my cervix though.

oh my gosh how exciting!!! Take it as easy as you can, but you must be jumping out of your skin with anticipation too! So cool we'll have our second jellybean so soon!!!

xx


----------



## darkstar

els1022 said:


> I had my last ob appointment today! C section is in nine days, if not sooner! I'm having irregular contractions that are starting to get more painful. They're not doing anything to my cervix though.

9 days! Wow!! Do you have everything ready?


----------



## Kaiecee

Jamie
Thanks :) it's just so frustrating expecially so close to Xmas


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! 2nd jellybean in 9 days or less, that is surreal! I'm freaking out and its not me :haha: just imagine the closer we get to January how crazy it will be in here!!

Kaicee take a deep breath, in laws - and parents in general can sometimes suck big time but don't let them get to u.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

els1022 said:


> I had my last ob appointment today! C section is in nine days, if not sooner! I'm having irregular contractions that are starting to get more painful. They're not doing anything to my cervix though.

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

ARuppe716 said:


> Sent my secret Santa today!! :)
> 
> My dr has said nothing about the whooping cough vaccination? I'm assuming it must be ok since they are very thorough and generally go through these things...

I would ask about the vaccine just to be safe. My state has had a large outbreak. https://www.cdc.gov/pertussis/outbreaks.html


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> I've been feeling her really low and it is starting to hurt right where my pelvic bone starts. It hurts to sit for too long .... first thing I thought was I hope I am not hurting her. It seems like if you sit, you'll crush them. :haha:

At my last biophysical u/s I had mentioned to the technician I had no idea where all the baby is and I feel like when I'm sitting up I crush her. And I also feel weird movements on both sides at the same time. So she showed me her position on ultrasound and she's basically curled up in a circle like a cat. :haha: her head is down her back is on my right side and feet on my left and she had her toes in her hands playing with them on ultrasound. :haha:



sassy_mom said:


> I haven't had this feeling up until now but for some reason I started feeling like I won't make it to my due date. I wonder what brought those thoughts on? I've been telling people I will and then some probably. Maybe it was the pain all day and her rattling around in my pelvis. :haha:

I have had that feeling for a few weeks that I won't make it to my due date. I hope it's more of a "mothers instinct" thing then wishful thinking. :rofl: I do know I'll be induced at 39weeks 1day, if not sooner so I guess I will be "early" no matter what. 



jrowenj said:


> I don't feel like this baby is coming anytime soon. I am not that uncomfortable and I sleep like a baby... Am I just having a really easy pregnancy?! I still feel like I'm 4 months pregnant! Everyone I talk to that has kids keeps asking me how miserable I am now that I am so close to the due date but I feel great! I hope that doesn't mean I'm gonna go late!!
> 
> I'm finishing up work this week and then I'm done working indefinitely! I have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> Is anyone else still waking up on their stomach?! I don't know what's up with me but I wake up sometimes laying on my stomach and it scares me but baby is kicking away so I guess its OK

Hopefully you're just lucky that you're still comfortable and not going to get a run for your money when baby comes. :haha: I think the "discomfort" and multiple nightly awakenings are kind of to condition us for life after baby. :thumbup: Hopefully you're blessed with a good sleeper tho and not a trouble maker. ;)
I haven't woken up on my belly, tho I am surprised because I've been wanting/craving sleep on my belly. :shrug: I have woken up flat on my back a few times, which is extremely uncomfortable. 



jrowenj said:


> I hope my lack of braxton hicks isn't a sogn that I'm gonna have rough labor! I haven't had one BH

You may be having BH and just not know it. By the end of my last pregnancy I was 2cm dialated and hadn't felt a single contraction, once they admitted me an hooked me to the monitors it showed I was contracting. And i honestly loved my labor and delivery, i didnt have an epidural and had a great delivery. Don't get me wrong it was painful :haha: but I was thankful that I was able to start labor and deliver in less then 9 hours :thumbup:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Off to my nst and ultrasound! Let u all kno how it goes when i get back, although im pretty sure itll be uneventful as always! Lol

I had my nst and bpp too. I was pretty annoyed that the transport guy that came to bring me to ultrasound was coughing and sniffling. I'm like seriously dude you work in a hospital wear a mask I don't want to catch what you got. :rofl:



duckytwins said:


> Thanks Sassy! I'm still pretty miserable, but trying to get things done. It seems the coughing has gotten worse (as in, I'm coughing more often). And I started sneezing a few days ago (and that hurts too). I really do hope it's almost over!

I pray it's almost over for you too!! I had a sinus infection and some kind of cold/sickness for almost 2 months right before I got pregnant. I felt like I was going to die. Look on the bright side tho, at least you don't have a newborn to take care of right now hopefully you're 100% before delivery. :hugs:



Little J said:


> Ducky- hope things start loosening up in your breathing area!
> 
> Sassy- thats exactly what i was thinking too with the dizzyness. I had it at the very beginning here and there and never again until now. Just thought it was odd. I went to get outta bed a few days ago and hubby pulled me back to "cuddle" with me. I REALLY liked that :) I miss being able to be close with him... especially since our 2 dogs sleep in bed with us. We have a king size bed, but our 80lb black female lab thinks shes a human and steals any moment i can have with hubby bc she HAS to sleep in between us and touch us both. Talk about a cock block :blush::haha:

When I was pregnant with dd we allowed our dogs to sleep on our bed so dh is a bed hog, so on my 1/4 of our king size bed was a 120lb Rottweiler and a 50lb pit bull and me 6-7 months prego. Talk about uncomfortable sleep. :rofl: thankfully dh decided to train them to stay off the bed and furniture as he didn't want them accidentally trying to get on bed with us and land on baby. :thumbup: they're still pissy about it 5 years later. :rofl:



jrowenj said:


> I need advice, ladies (as usual)...
> 
> I don't know if I have enough or too much clothing for the baby!
> 
> How many PJs/sleepwear did you get for the baby??
> 
> So far, I have 2 sleeper gowns and 2 fleece like sleep sacks. I also have a few pair of footie sleepers.

I guess I definitely have too much. I have some left from dd and some new I've collected, but I'm pretty sure I have at least 30 sleepers. :blush: 30 onesies, tho I don't think many are white. 



sassy_mom said:


> I forgot to say that I loved the footed sleepers the best. I still do and love that I have quite a few for baby this time. :happydance: They seem to be breathable yet keep them warm without making them sweat to death. Even when it was freezing cold, DD would still sweat so I loved those.

I loved the Jammie's with feet, but dd has been so weird with her feet. She would have major fits starting at 9 months and wanted nothing on her feet, so had to buy her feet less pajamas. And it's still a fight to this day to get her to wear shoes! She's 4&1/2. She's not allowed open toed shoes at school and she's only there 8-11, most days she's taken her socks off before picking her up and she takes her shoes off as soon as we get in the car, she can't even wait the 5 minutes it takes for us to get home. :rofl:



gingermango said:


> Anyone else having major hot flushes?? They come on all of a sudden and the sweat poors off me, feel like I need to climb in the fridge and cool off lol. And ive spent the day walking funny cos it feels like he's falling out lol
> 
> Only five more weeks till my due date though :happydance:

I am always overheating! I actually go check to see what the a/c is set at an to make sure dh didn't forget the heat on (since we rarely have the heat on at night) it's just crazy temps I'd normally be chilly or ok in and I feel like stripping down. :rofl:



Kaiecee said:


> Here in Canada the doc. Only asked me and dh to get the flu shot not the whopping cough I wonder why? My appt. is on the 8th for the vaccination and we can only look for a pediatrician once baby is born not befor which really sucks but I hope it won't b hard to find one

My dr hasn't offered either shot to me. Tho I won't get them if offered just my personal preference. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Afm, I'm wide awake at almost 4 am thanks to the burning love :haha: acid reflux. Ick. Anyways it has allowed me to catch up. :thumbup: yesterday I spent all day working on finding plane tickets for the inlaws. I booked their flight and they'll be here in less then a week. And staying til the end of January. Then my mother arrives on the 16th and will be here 3 weeks, Lord help me. :dohh: the only good thing is I plan on letting them entertain dd while I rest or do whatever I please. :rofl: we have zero help with dd as we don't live near family or friends so I'll be taking advantage of my "break" :haha: although my mom and mil get on my nerves rather quick. :dohh: 

Had an nst yesterday nothing too eventful a few contractions. :shrug: an appt with my OB in a little over 4 hours. I'm assuming he will be checking me, tho I haven't shaven since before last check which is 9 ish days now. :blush: I'm not as motivated about shaving as I was with dd. :shrug: although I must admit my last dr was hot and I was in love. :rofl: anyways ladies my tummy is growling and baby is freaking out so I guess I'm gonna grab a bowl of cereal and try to go back to sleep. I'll update after my appt. :hugs:

And holy crap 36weeks. :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Els, sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!! Hope the next 9 days fly past and can't wait to see a pic !!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Snow, I think my baby is in the same position as yours. I know it's head down, I can feel its back curled up on my right and feet must be on the left as that's where I get the few kicks it does. I get these weird double what I suppose are punches, as they are really low down in the groin area, one on each side,at the same time, it feels really strange!


----------



## duckytwins

I had my first "delivering baby" dream last night. I was in labor in the hospital, being wheeled through the hallways, but right before I was going to go in to give birth, the dream ended and I started a new dream about Peyton Manning!!! What the...???


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I have those too, like double punches kicks, I'm not sure of hands or feet


----------



## Little J

Els- how exciting!!! Not long now!!!

Jrow- I think i have WAY too many clothes, i went a little crazy at garage sales (they had all the cute name brand baby clothes for $1 or so!) I couldnt turn it down bc they all looked brand new! I am set for if i were to have triplets i think :haha:

32 week Dr. apt today.... im kinda excited bc after today im going every 2 weeks now! makes it more real thats its actually getting closer!


----------



## Kaiecee

On my way to the doctors at the hospital for my stress test to check baby and my gd hope I'm not there all day told dh to stay home since he comes to all the appt. with me he will just be bored talk to u ladies later plus I only went to sleep at 4am so I'm so tired


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow ella is positioned the same way except her butt and spine are on my left :) shes been that way for a while now and hasnt really moved except stretching.... Also anyone else showing a lot of hair?! The tech said " omg thats some long hair! " to me yesterday on baby...i said before i was bald til i was 2 and hubby came out looking like sasquatch so maybe she takes after her daddy?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well i am off to the dentist and then to get my flu shot and whooping cough shot...hope i dont get sick off of it!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm so stressed. Nothing is going as planned. My parents were supposed to move out of my house this weekend but their closing was pushed to the 21st!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly - I have those too, like double punches kicks, I'm not sure of hands or feet

Have you decided if you are 'finishing' work this week and working from home or not ?


----------



## mellywelly

I've got my last growth scan tomorrow! Wonder if we'll be able to see baby's face or if its too big to pick up?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Melly im sre u can see the face, but it may be smooshy from being so cramped lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jaime, that stinks! :( hopefully no more push backs after this!


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Sent my secret Santa today!! :)
> 
> My dr has said nothing about the whooping cough vaccination? I'm assuming it must be ok since they are very thorough and generally go through these things...

I've been seeing multiple doctors at my practice. One doctor recommended the flu vaccine but never said anything about whooping cough. Another doctor said I needed whooping cough and I could get it in the hospital after baby is born. A third told me my husband and the grandparents need them, too.


----------



## Lauren021406

Had my dr apt today. Baby is head down and internals started as well and my cervix is med n soft!


----------



## BlossomJ

Els - Very excited for you! :)

Jaime - Oh no! Think calm thoughts... Really hope it all works out. That's so close to Christmas! :hugs:

Melly - Hope you get to see the face, I'm sure you'll get at least a partial view don't you think?

I feel like a lot has happen this morning! We finally exchanged on the house :happydance: so are moving in less than two weeks! :happydance:

I've registered with my new doctor & midwife & booked appointments in, sent out my Secret Santa (really hope it gets there ok!) & visited MIL... Phew! :) DS & I are having a relxing afternoon & I'm going out for dinner tonight :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Blossom!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy that things got settled for you!!!! It sounds like you got quite accomplished too! Good way to start a day out! 

Melly I hope you get to see :baby: face! Maybe baby will be in a good position and you will get a chance to see. 

Deep breaths Jrowen! I know when things don't go as planned it gets stressful but hopefully they won't have to push the date back anymore and things will be situated as they should. 

My doctor has never mentioned any of those shots but then again we have to get so many when we are kids, perhaps it is just left over from that. Whooping cough is something kids get vaccinated for so I'm sure I have already had it. I'm not a fan of the flu shot. I've had it once and it made my arm so sore and made me feel so bad I will never forget it. I won't ever get another one. 

I wish I could get one more ultrasound to see what Chloe is looking like now. I guess I'm lucky to have got the one. lol! I have no idea if she hair or not. Although I doubt she would have a chance to come out bald as DH and I both have enough hair for everybody. :haha: It is one reason I keep my hair so short. It is way too thick to manage much past being chopped off. DD had a head full of hair when she was born too so I imagine Chloe will as well.


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh my gosh! Just read my ticker .... 30 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> My doctor has never mentioned any of those shots but then again we have to get so many when we are kids, perhaps it is just left over from that. Whooping cough is something kids get vaccinated for so I'm sure I have already had it. I'm not a fan of the flu shot. I've had it once and it made my arm so sore and made me feel so bad I will never forget it. I won't ever get another one.

A whooping cough vaccine from childhood doesn't cover you as an adult. It was previously given as a Tdap vaccine - Tetanus, Diphtheria, Pertussis. 

Tetanus is good for 10 years, but my doctor explained that most tetanus boosters you would get in adulthood are only tetanus, not Tdap, and therefore don't confer any immunity to pertussis. 

It's highly unlikely that you've had the pertussis vaccine as an adult. Worth talking to your doctor. I think it depends on your risk level and your geography!


----------



## duckytwins

sassy, I don't think I'll be getting another one either :( What a bummer, huh? I was supposed to get one at 28 weeks but never did. 

Today, baby doesn't seem to be moving much at all. This is not normal. I usually have a TON of movement around this time. Then all of a sudden, I got this terrible cramp. Now, it's just kind of achy. As soon as I can log off work, I am going to go up and try the doppler. Not sure how much comfort that will bring though....


----------



## La Mere

Ginger- I have been getting hot flashes too! It's weird because I don't remember having anything like that when I was pregnant with Rayven. Of course, I go from hot to cold and then back again pretty easy these days! :haha:

Els- I hope all goes well with the c-section! :hugs: Can't wait to see our second little jellybean!! Congrats in advance!

Blossom- Congrats on finally closing on your new house!!! What a great early Christmas present!! 

As for vaccines, I can't remember the last time I had a flu shot and I haven't had any other vaccine shots since the 3rd grade as my parents started home schooling me. :shrug: I also can't remember the last time I had the flu... :haha:

38 days and counting! OMG, it's going by soooo fast!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> Had my dr apt today. Baby is head down and internals started as well and my cervix is med n soft!

yea for baby being in the right position!!!

My internals start next week... was it bad??? I am dreading it


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Snow ella is positioned the same way except her butt and spine are on my left :) shes been that way for a while now and hasnt really moved except stretching.... Also anyone else showing a lot of hair?! The tech said " omg thats some long hair! " to me yesterday on baby...i said before i was bald til i was 2 and hubby came out looking like sasquatch so maybe she takes after her daddy?

at my 3D scan 2 weeks ago the tech said Braxton has a nice hair line! and showed us his hair :happydance:


----------



## Little J

YAY Lauren! your body is starting to prepare itself for the big day!!

Is it wierd im excited for my 36 week apt for when the Dr. checks my cervix? :blush:


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Had my dr apt today. Baby is head down and internals started as well and my cervix is med n soft!
> 
> yea for baby being in the right position!!!
> 
> My internals start next week... was it bad??? I am dreading itClick to expand...

I had a speculum, digital internal, and transvaginal exam at 24 weeks then I had my bleed. The speculum was the only thing that was uncomfortable. They use thumb and forefinger and slide them onto your cervix. To me it was no different from when they do the internal (where they palpate you from the outside at the same time) at your regular gyn appointment. Of course, there is no pressing on your ovaries at the same time so it was even less uncomfortable.

Not sure what it will feel like once things start to ripen.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Had my dr apt today. Baby is head down and internals started as well and my cervix is med n soft!
> 
> yea for baby being in the right position!!!
> 
> My internals start next week... was it bad??? I am dreading itClick to expand...
> 
> I had a speculum, digital internal, and transvaginal exam at 24 weeks then I had my bleed. The speculum was the only thing that was uncomfortable. They use thumb and forefinger and slide them onto your cervix. To me it was no different from when they do the internal (where they palpate you from the outside at the same time) at your regular gyn appointment. Of course, there is no pressing on your ovaries at the same time so it was even less uncomfortable.
> 
> Not sure what it will feel like once things start to ripen.Click to expand...


ughhh... i freakin hate the speculum... i hope shes quick!!! I have stupid strep b test next week too... :growlmad:


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> YAY Lauren! your body is starting to prepare itself for the big day!!
> 
> Is it wierd im excited for my 36 week apt for when the Dr. checks my cervix? :blush:

I understand what you mean, think I'd be excited too, but it still made me laugh :haha:

Sassy - Thank you & woohoo to 30 days! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

I think Blake is laying on my stomach because i feel the urge to puke


----------



## mellywelly

The flu shot did make my arm hurt, but compared to flu it's nothing really. I've only ever had proper flu once and I felt like I was dying! I couldn't even walk, just had to crawl to the bathroom! 

It seems whooping cough is getting to epidemic over here, there have been 13 newborn deaths so far this year, and as newborns can't have the vaccine it's hoped by mum having it, it will protect the baby for the first few months.


----------



## mellywelly

Has anyone tried to check their cervix themselves?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

- I too have no idea if Matthew has hair or not, or if he has his daddy's nose or mine. Last ultrasound was at 20 weeks. But we are having an ultrasound next friday! I can't wait, eventful week we will have, swap for B strep, last blood work, ultrasound and normal ob check, I hope they check down there too, since they'll do the swap, they could just tell me if dilated some or not hahaha. 

- I counted Matthew's pj's, he has 9. I'm not sure if I should buy more, since he has a full drawer worth of onesies (around 10 of white ones among the other ones). I guess we will wait to see if we do after he is here. 

- Seems like my mom IS COMING in January!!!! :D I haven't seen her in forever! MIL wasn't too happy with the news haha, since she was already making plans of staying with us after Matthew came, but I'm not sure if mom will make it right on time because sister is visiting them Dec. 31 and staying for 3 months, so mom could come around the 17 of Jan.

-I think baby is positioned like Nikki's. From left to right, I get movements on the right (I think feet?) little punches on cervix, and my whole left side gets hard when it feels like he is stratching haha.


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> YAY Lauren! your body is starting to prepare itself for the big day!!
> 
> Is it wierd im excited for my 36 week apt for when the Dr. checks my cervix? :blush:

Yes very weird lol:winkwink:


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Had my dr apt today. Baby is head down and internals started as well and my cervix is med n soft!
> 
> yea for baby being in the right position!!!
> 
> My internals start next week... was it bad??? I am dreading itClick to expand...
> 
> I had a speculum, digital internal, and transvaginal exam at 24 weeks then I had my bleed. The speculum was the only thing that was uncomfortable. They use thumb and forefinger and slide them onto your cervix. To me it was no different from when they do the internal (where they palpate you from the outside at the same time) at your regular gyn appointment. Of course, there is no pressing on your ovaries at the same time so it was even less uncomfortable.
> 
> Not sure what it will feel like once things start to ripen.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ughhh... i freakin hate the speculum... i hope shes quick!!! I have stupid strep b test next week too... :growlmad:Click to expand...

I do, too. Not sure if they do that to check you for dilation. I went in for a bleed and they wanted to look at my cervix, not just feel it. I guess we'll all find out soon enough. :)


----------



## La Mere

Melly, I haven't tried yet, lol. But need to get into the habit :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

I just did a kick count and got 1 in 3 minutes. Last time I did one, I got 7 in a minute and a half. :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

when he checked my cerviz yesterday it didnt hurt at all! he just kinda stuck his finger in there lol... as for the lady who took the speculum to test for an infection yesterday, well that damn hurt! bad! grrr


----------



## DittyByrd

duckytwins said:


> I just did a kick count and got 1 in 3 minutes. Last time I did one, I got 7 in a minute and a half. :(

Babies sleep 20-40 minutes at a time now. Doing a kick count for just 3 minutes is insufficient for accuracy (though I do them for about 15 minutes and if baby is moving a lot I stop) and certainly nothing to worry about! 10 kicks in 2 hrs is what my OB said!!! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Baby is quiet here today, too. I just ate some chocolate to see if it kick starts him! I he pressure where he is laying against me but no punches. 

I'm excited for my internal next week to find out where I am!! Yesterday I was driving home from work and had some really sharp pains in my lady parts. When I got home I noticed in the mirror that my bump was way lower. He's been sitting lower anyways but yesterday was crazy!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I just did a kick count and got 1 in 3 minutes. Last time I did one, I got 7 in a minute and a half. :(


I found this website that might help! 

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/kickcounts.htm

It could be that baby is just having a bit of a growth spurt and some down time. After a couple of hours though if you haven't met the kick count requirements, I would give the doctor a ring and have them check things out. Try and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Baby is always very active all morning and today, nothing. I've gotten maybe 3 or 4 thumps since I woke up this morning and that's not normal. I tried chocolate, cold water, laying on my side... I called my Dr. and he is sending me in to be monitored. I asked about the cramps and he said that sounds pretty normal, but he's concerned about the sudden decrease in movement.


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Baby is always very active all morning and today, nothing. I've gotten maybe 3 or 4 thumps since I woke up this morning and that's not normal. I tried chocolate, cold water, laying on my side... I called my Dr. and he is sending me in to be monitored. I asked about the cramps and he said that sounds pretty normal, but he's concerned about the sudden decrease in movement.


Well definitely keep us informed! :hugs: Hoping everything is ok!!


----------



## brieri1

My baby has been super active this morning. She woke me up so I'd eat some breakfast by kicking me in the ribs and elbowing my hip. 

Its very common for them to get less active now. They are running out of room. 10 kicks in an hour during an active time of the day for the baby is what I heard is what to look for, but honestly, if you are feeling them move even less then that, but still feeling them move, you still don't really have anything to worry about.


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Baby is always very active all morning and today, nothing. I've gotten maybe 3 or 4 thumps since I woke up this morning and that's not normal. I tried chocolate, cold water, laying on my side... I called my Dr. and he is sending me in to be monitored. I asked about the cramps and he said that sounds pretty normal, but he's concerned about the sudden decrease in movement.
> 
> 
> Well definitely keep us informed! :hugs: Hoping everything is ok!!Click to expand...

Yes, please let us know! My doctor said any major deviation from the norm is a reason to call!!! Hope it's just a growth spurt and a lazy day!

These babies are going to make our hair grey before they even come. :)


----------



## mellywelly

Hope everything is ok ducky, my midwife says anything that's not a normal pattern for you should be looked into, so I would have been concerned too.


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Had my dr apt today. Baby is head down and internals started as well and my cervix is med n soft!
> 
> yea for baby being in the right position!!!
> 
> My internals start next week... was it bad??? I am dreading itClick to expand...

no it was so quick i didnt even realize!


----------



## Lauren021406

there was no speculum just fingers..and he did the strep test to and that was nothing!


----------



## Lauren021406

there was no speculum just fingers...and the strep test was nothing


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is ok?

Blossom - yippee! Great news!

Melly - not sure on Friday, will know more once have seen consultant but I'm working on the basis that I am ;) any joy with your son's party?

Well today I thought thinks were happening! The pain was intense and the pressure so ended up thinking baby had turned. Had a listen this afternoon once home and nope he is definitely still high up. Heart beat is about 2/3 up from my belly button towards boobs. Wonder if he turned and then turned back. Guessing he doesn't like it down that end :rofl: x


----------



## ARuppe716

Ducky- I hope all is ok!!

I had some chocolate and chugged some water and now little guy is having a field day. Apparently he just wasn't in the mood to be a morning person today! But I hate when he gets quiet... Can't help but be nervous.


----------



## mellywelly

Party wise, I think we have about 7 now if I can change it to the Saturday, just a pity it has to be so late, but there are so many kids having free tennis lessons, I have no choice. Will go straight there after my scan tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed! I think 7 kids plus the birthday boy is quite enough for bowling anyway!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yea that's a good number, fingers crossed the venue are ok with the day change,
I am sure they will be x


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> there was no speculum just fingers...and the strep test was nothing

oh, thank goodness!!! They could tell the position of the baby by the internal?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies in the UK - most NHS hospitals don't offers the strep b test, are you having one privately? I've ordered a kit online and wanted to know what others were doing x


----------



## els1022

Melly, it's not that hard to check your own cervix! Since I check cervixes all day at work it's a bit easier for me but I found a site to explain it.
https://voices.yahoo.com/checking-cervix-dialation-guide-checking-7434352.html?cat=52


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks els, I didn't know if I'd be able to reach! Its hard enough trying to tidy up down there never mind reaching up there?

Sonia, no I wont be doing a strep test.


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my nst this morning took forever lo is usually quiet in the morning then they checked my water which was good next week they will look at his weight again with another nst then saw my other doctor about my gd and they added fast acting insulin right before lunch and supper which is 6ml at each meal then they upped my slow acting insulin to 14ml before bed so this really sucks it means I'm picking myself 3 times with insulin and 4 times a day to check my blood can't wait for all this to be over 

But here is the GOOD NEWS ill be having Riley on the 11th of jan one month after my bday unless of course something happens before but my cesarian is booked for the 11th and will b called in one week before for the prep and ill b seeing my doctor as of now every week :)


----------



## duckytwins

I called my dr to let him know and he sent me to L&D. I'm here now. Baby still isn't moving much, but heartbeat is good and I'm having contractions. They kind of hurt!


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee said:


> Got my nst this morning took forever lo is usually quiet in the morning then they checked my water which was good next week they will look at his weight again with another nst then saw my other doctor about my gd and they added fast acting insulin right before lunch and supper which is 6ml at each meal then they upped my slow acting insulin to 14ml before bed so this really sucks it means I'm picking myself 3 times with insulin and 4 times a day to check my blood can't wait for all this to be over
> 
> But here is the GOOD NEWS ill be having Riley on the 11th of jan one month after my bday unless of course something happens before but my cesarian is booked for the 11th and will b called in one week before for the prep and ill b seeing my doctor as of now every week :)

woohoo!!! Can't wait to see little Riley!


----------



## mellywelly

Els, if I started checking my cervix is there any risk I could dislodge the plug and labour start earlier? I want to try to get as near to my edd as possible, and don't want to risk anything


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> Thanks els, I didn't know if I'd be able to reach! Its hard enough trying to tidy up down there never mind reaching up there?
> 
> Sonia, no I wont be doing a strep test.

same here... i don't think i could reach!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ducky
Keep us updated hope everything goes ok


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> there was no speculum just fingers...and the strep test was nothing
> 
> oh, thank goodness!!! They could tell the position of the baby by the internal?Click to expand...

nope they tell the position by feeling your stomach!!! the internal is to check your cervix and dilation


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol kaicee! thats the day I will most likely be getting induced as well! lol..


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> there was no speculum just fingers...and the strep test was nothing
> 
> oh, thank goodness!!! They could tell the position of the baby by the internal?Click to expand...
> 
> nope they tell the position by feeling your stomach!!! the internal is to check your cervix and dilationClick to expand...

i am so clueless :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki

That would be so funny :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Question: Do you have, like me, a little "click" on your vajayjay when you are getting up? I think a bone that goes from vajayjay to leg has started clicking hahaha. Mostly when getting up from bed.


----------



## La Mere

Nikki and Kaiecee- that would be really funny, especially if my baby decides to come on it's due date, which is the 11th.

DeeDee- I do! When I get out of bed, when I turn over in bed.. Sometimes when I stand up.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Nikki and Kaiecee- that would be really funny, especially if my baby decides to come on it's due date, which is the 11th.
> 
> DeeDee- I do! When I get out of bed, when I turn over in bed.. Sometimes when I stand up.

Yeah, I had more time to think about it now lol, everything is clicking, and my knees are starting to hurt. I think this weight is getting to me...:shrug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh my knees :( I feel like they may break when I walk up stairs.
I've really felt it today and have what I can only describe as this intense pressure all down below, front and back. I'm wondering if he has engaged now, maybe feet or bum as heart beat is still up top


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Nikki and Kaiecee- that would be really funny, especially if my baby decides to come on it's due date, which is the 11th.
> 
> DeeDee- I do! When I get out of bed, when I turn over in bed.. Sometimes when I stand up.
> 
> Yeah, I had more time to think about it now lol, everything is clicking, and my knees are starting to hurt. I think this weight is getting to me...:shrug:Click to expand...

You are making a hormone to relax your joints so you'll be clicking up a storm! And your pubic bone is designed to separate a little to accommodate a baby passing through, perhaps that's the vajay popping you're hearing!

My knees were a problem BEFORE pregnancy due to years of athletics and injuries. Now they just scream at the end of a long day on my feet.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Ditty and Sonia: I might be having to use a cane by the end of pregnancy. LOL My knees hurt a lot, one more than the other, depending on what side I could sleep longer... I think. Hubby helps me walk sometimes when they hurt, but man is it uncomfortable.


----------



## DittyByrd

In the last couple of days I have had an increase number of BMs. They are not diarrhea like the "clean out" diarrhea one gets right before baby is born. They are normal, frequent, and errrr...robust. 

I've had no diet changes or anything to explain it. 

I looked at some other threads and increased normal BMs appear to be common the last month or two of pregnancy. Am I alone here?


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> In the last couple of days I have had an increase number of BMs. They are not diarrhea like the "clean out" diarrhea one gets right before baby is born. They are normal, frequent, and errrr...robust.
> 
> I've had no diet changes or anything to explain it.
> 
> I looked at some other threads and increased normal BMs appear to be common the last month or two of pregnancy. Am I alone here?

I was wondering about this too! I am usually once or twice a week if I'm lucky and that's with taking natural remedies to encourage BM's. I'm going almost daily now which is unheard of for me, even when I'm not pg.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> In the last couple of days I have had an increase number of BMs. They are not diarrhea like the "clean out" diarrhea one gets right before baby is born. They are normal, frequent, and errrr...robust.
> 
> I've had no diet changes or anything to explain it.
> 
> I looked at some other threads and increased normal BMs appear to be common the last month or two of pregnancy. Am I alone here?

Me. I go more times, it's been happening for like.. a week maybe. I guess there is just less space in our body to keep them?


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> @Ditty and Sonia: I might be having to use a cane by the end of pregnancy. LOL My knees hurt a lot, one more than the other, depending on what side I could sleep longer... I think. Hubby helps me walk sometimes when they hurt, but man is it uncomfortable.

My DH will stand behind me on the stairs and support my butt and help push me along! LOL. I will frequently fall asleep on the sofa and wake up stiff and he has to help me up and then upstairs. I feel so helpless sometimes.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky keep us updated as you can. Maybe we will be seeing another jellybean soon?? Hope you are comfortable and doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm more constipated I find


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes Deedee mine clicks all the time along with my hips and pelvis grinding together ... it is doing a number on my knees now. Blah! No fun. I want to go back to the Chiropractor. It would be awesome to sort my back and what not out again. Perhaps after the baby is born. I don't enjoy my spine being out of whack. It messes everything else up!


----------



## Soniamillie01

@Ditty - definitely more frequent but robust, very nice may of summarising it there and guess like Deedee said could be due to even less room now.


----------



## Lillian33

Evening/morning ladies!!

Ducky, thinking of you and hoping all is ok with boop :hugs:

Blossom, such amazing news about your house - finally!!

Jrow, sorry about your parents house plans, fingers crossed it all runs somewhat smoothly from here though. And dont worry, I find myself being completely clueless about what the ladies are talking about sometimes too!

Melly, so glad your DS's party is looking like it will work out, I hope he enjoys himself :thumbup:

Deedee, that's SO great that your mom is coming to visit!! Mine is coming early Jan too from the US, I just hope my boy comes into the world ontime as she as only a small window of time to be here, fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is feeling good, big :hugs: from New Zealand xxx


----------



## CharlieO

Just had my first cup of raspberry leaf tea, didnt taste as awful as i feared! I can deal with it easily enough for a few weeks, so barring any adverse reactions it gets the :thumbup: and will hope it does what it claims and shorten labor!!


----------



## ARuppe716

I started the tea yesterday as well... Not bad. And yes to the BMs! I'm usually backed up when not pregnant. That has not been the case this whole time! And the last week or so I sometimes go a couple times a day!!


----------



## Poppy84

At my antenatal classes they said not to start the rasberry leaf tea until week 37 as it can start labour. What were u ladies told?


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - You must be so excited about seeing your mum! :D Really happy she'll be there for you.

Lillian - Really hope the timings work out with your mum. Are you going to start trying all the natural ways/old wives tales to induce labour as you near your due date?

Ducky - Glad the heartbeat is good. Hang in there - these babies are good at worrying us aren't they! Thinking of you :hugs:

Melly - Glad you've got the numbers now. Hope you don't have any further complications & that he has a great time!

Thanks for all the congrats on the house everyone! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

Looks like the 11th of Jan could be a busy day doesn't it?! :D


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I have my 36 week apt tomorrow. I get an u/s to see baby and determine size with my GD. Then we'll be deciding on a date for induction, but I'm trying not to do a c-section unless medically necessary. I'm excited for this apt and a little nervous after reading all of your threads. I know they'll be doing an internal exam of my cervix...


What about raspberry tea is supposed to promote labor?


----------



## darkstar

Raspberry leaf tea doesn't bring on labour from what I've read it just helps the uterine muscles and its safe from 32 weeks.


----------



## Kaiecee

@nikki 
Do I have to change my injection site or do I always use my same leg?


----------



## AJThomas

I've had this horrid, sharp pain in my right hip today, dunno if baby is sitting on a nerve or something but I've had to be hopping around and holding on to stuff cause it hurts so much. Feels like there's needles in there. 

As for BM's, I was having a pretty easy time of it and then it got horrible in the past 2 weeks or so. I dread them now. Trying to increase my water and fiber to make things a little easier. 

Sonia have u tried any of the spinning techniques to get baby to turn? If not check out spinningbabies.com and read the section about inversions, it might be worth a shot. 

Blossom great news on the house! Hope you get settled in before baby makes a move.


----------



## Poppy84

darkstar said:


> Raspberry leaf tea doesn't bring on labour from what I've read it just helps the uterine muscles and its safe from 32 weeks.

Oh strange how the midwives here have said something different. She said that its one of the things we can try to kick start labour but best not try it before 37weeks wen baby is considered full term. I don't know whether to start drinking it now or not hmmmmmm


----------



## Leinzlove

I wish I could handle the taste of tea. But, everytime I try it... I want to throw up. Zoela just doesn't like it... So, I'll be going without.


----------



## darkstar

Poppy84 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Raspberry leaf tea doesn't bring on labour from what I've read it just helps the uterine muscles and its safe from 32 weeks.
> 
> Oh strange how the midwives here have said something different. She said that its one of the things we can try to kick start labour but best not try it before 37weeks wen baby is considered full term. I don't know whether to start drinking it now or not hmmmmmmClick to expand...

Yeah they say its a myth that it will induce. 

It is supposed to be helpful after the birth too to help with the bleeding and with breastfeeding which I never knew. Now I just have to find some, my local supermarket doesn't have any. Think I'll have to order online.


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> I wish I could handle the taste of tea. But, everytime I try it... I want to throw up. Zoela just doesn't like it... So, I'll be going without.

Who really knows whether it does anything anyway.. I never had any with my other pregnancies and my second stage with my first baby was only 20 minutes, but I figure it doesn't hurt to try it this time around if I can stomach it!


----------



## Leinzlove

My second stage with DD, was also about 20 minutes. No epi and I tell you nothing felt better in my life than pushing. :)


----------



## AJThomas

Oh and let me add that that I'm dreading my internal but looking forward to it too, it will be nice to kno if I've started effacing/dilating, but kinda creepy at the same time.


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> My second stage with DD, was also about 20 minutes. No epi and I tell you nothing felt better in my life than pushing. :)

Same as me. I remember asking the doctor "how long will this take?" when she told me I could start pushing and she said "probably at least an hour since you're so exhausted (I'd been awake 3 days). I said "F*ck that I'm not waiting that long!" and pushed like a mad woman. She kept saying "Good girl!" and afterwards told me she'd never seen a woman push quite like that before haha.


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> Oh and let me add that that I'm dreading my internal but looking forward to it too, it will be nice to kno if I've started effacing/dilating, but kinda creepy at the same time.

I've never had an internal until I've been in labour, even when I was overdue with my second I was never checked by my ob. I remember when I was in labour though it was almost fun in a way because I got to know how far I'd progressed and made all the pain feel more worthwhile.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

LOL! 

https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/funny-pregnancy-pointers-2.jpg


----------



## els1022

melly, I don't think so. You'd have to really jam something up there to do that lol. More than likely your cervix is pretty posterior and you'll barely be able to reach it. This may be TMI but if you try to reach it when you're sitting on the toilet and strain a little like you're having a BM it may bring it forward. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> @nikki
> Do I have to change my injection site or do I always use my same leg?

Its good to change it so u dont build up scar tissue!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee i do my hips a lot cuz im curvy, more fat there...my legs always bruise


----------



## darkstar

Anyone else getting hungrier? I just want to eat all the time. I'm obsessing over food.


----------



## DittyByrd

darkstar said:


> Anyone else getting hungrier? I just want to eat all the time. I'm obsessing over food.

I am obsessing over food but have no space to eat it all! I am eating very small portions these days or else I feel/get sick.

And I am totally falling victim to commercial advertising. However, I haven't broken and actually purchased anything yet.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yesssssss i eat all the time, get realllly mean when i dnt eat lol


----------



## Lillian33

Meeee Darkstar - I'm like the cookie moster just wanting everything I can possibly eat all the time (at night waking up to pee and being hungry is the worst!) Oh and well done for your madwoman pushing, I hope I can be that motivated when the time comes!

Blossom, thank you so much, I will certainly be trying all those natural methods to get him out, but who knows if they'll work :shrug:

xx


----------



## La Mere

Poppy, I was told I could drink it my whole pregnancy, last time. I have a tea that I got from my midwife, that has a few other herbs in it as well.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone else watching vict secret fashion show right now and feeling like a cow seeing hubby oogling them?! 

I used to work for them so i love them but.....now that i put on 35 lbs ...i dnt fit! I vow to get my body back lol.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha Nikki, I came to lay down before it started and hubby followed leaving the tv on so I heard it start in the living room. I told him it was on that he was gonna miss it, he just said "oh, well " and kept reading his popular mechanics ha ha but id be so o o self conscience if we were watching it together, they are so freaking pretty! Lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol.... They are beautiful! Your lucky lol, hubbys eyes havnt left the tv, he waits for this all year lol


----------



## Betheney

hi girls, just a quick one!

Remi should be home this Friday or Saturday!! hooray!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Betheney said:


> hi girls, just a quick one!
> 
> Remi should be home this Friday or Saturday!! hooray!!

:happydance: So happy for you and your family!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol.... They are beautiful! Your lucky lol, hubbys eyes havnt left the tv, he waits for this all year lol

Not so lucky, I was just told I probably have more hair on my tummy now than him on his whole chest. LOL Hahahaha, he better be joking, because if you could see him he is fairly hairy around there hahahahahaha I told him:"I am not!!" and he said:" Well, that's how mine started" :haha:

I guess you can see him if you're on my FB, look for my Honey Moon pics hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> hi girls, just a quick one!
> 
> Remi should be home this Friday or Saturday!! hooray!!

Amazing news Betheney, Christmas with your two darlings - and hubby of course, how lovely!! xx


----------



## Betheney

Thanks girls!!!

Lillian - i wonder how many of us might have our jellybeans in our arms for x-mas, i wonder if any of us will give birth on x-mas!


----------



## sassy_mom

So glad to hear Betheney!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I haven't seen Ducky post anymore. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> So glad to hear Betheney!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I haven't seen Ducky post anymore. I hope she is doing ok.

I just peeked some on her Journal and the last she wrote was that she was being sent home and no baby yet. Hope she is ok too.


----------



## Lillian33

Betheney said:


> Thanks girls!!!
> 
> Lillian - i wonder how many of us might have our jellybeans in our arms for x-mas, i wonder if any of us will give birth on x-mas!

Well we do know one more jellybean coming in about 8 days - Els is having her bubs by c-section then (correct me if I'm wrong Els!) So exciting!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for the next lo

Forgot to tell u I got the call from the jewelry store my ring came in so were gonna b picking it up next week I can't wait :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's getting so exciting! I can't believe babies are being born now and some of us will have them in time for Christmas! It's lovely :D


----------



## mellywelly

As for BM's, not any more frequent here thank god, I'm at least a 1 a day girl as it is!

Betheney, great news about Remi! 

As for a Xmas day baby, I really hope it's not me, I couldn't imagine having ds's on Xmas eve and then the babies on Xmas day!


----------



## BlossomJ

That is the best news Betheney!!! I bet you are soooo ready to take him home. Hope the four of you are doing well. How big is he now?... I was going to ask about a million questions, but I'll stop myself :)


----------



## CharlieO

Poppy84 said:


> At my antenatal classes they said not to start the rasberry leaf tea until week 37 as it can start labour. What were u ladies told?

I was told to start from around 34 weeks (this saturday technically). But to do it gradually - start with one cup a day for 2 weeks, then 2 cups for 2 weeks and then 3 cups for 2 weeks. (provided i go to 40 weeks).


----------



## Poppy84

Yay Bethany that's brill news that ull have remi home soon. So glad everything is going well


----------



## Betheney

Thanks ladies!!!

I didn't realise Els was having baby so soon! I suck at keeping up with the news. I wonder when all the labours will start.

I must say I was surprised to hear my cervix was long, closed and unfavourable before my induction. I mean I had a billion Braxton hicks every single day!!! I had them every 3-5mins once for 9 hours. They would wake me at night they were so strong and so consistent. I secretly thought they may have been doing something down there.... obviously not.

Also I was shocked that I still got the ring of fire when Remi came out, I remember screaming "why does this hurt his head is suppose to be tiny" or something along those lines. Well I dug out my papers from Eva's birth today and she had the SAME size head as Remi so no wonder it still hurt. Lol he flew out too in less than 5 mins, although I think the 1minute pushing stage on his papers was a bit exaggerated, felt a lot longer than 1minute.

Birth story needs a teeny bit of editing then I'll pass the link on.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny - So exciting that Remi gets to come home soon and be with his family!!

Nikki - thank GOD Kevin and I weren't home in time to see the VS Fashion show!!! Let's just say we FINALLY got some :sex: in the other night and the lights were DEFINITELY OFF!!!!

Omg... as far as BM... I used to go like every 2-3 days and now I go ONCE and sometimes TWICE a day!! Maybe the babies are smooshing our organs and making us have to go more often!

I have some RRL tea at my house, but I am a coffee drinker and I just don't feel like drinking this tea. I heard I can take RRL supplements in pill form... maybe I will look into that. Contemplating the evening primrose too. I just feel way too lazy for any of this stuff!


----------



## Little J

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> there was no speculum just fingers...and the strep test was nothing
> 
> oh, thank goodness!!! They could tell the position of the baby by the internal?Click to expand...

Yesterday my Dr. could feel Braxtons head right above my pubic bone, she wiggled it back and forth. it was the WIERDEST feeling ever! Probably bc it put pressure on my bladder for a little bit. Then she felt aroudn on the top part of my belly and felt his leg/foot. It was pretty cool :)

Im still measuring a week ahead on fundus size which i have been this whole pregnancy. I also gained 2lbs in 4 weeks, but they say the baby gains 1/2lb a week so that works out to be pure baby weight! So far total i have gained 7lbs the entire pregnancy thus far


----------



## DittyByrd

It's fruit day! 6 weeks until EDD!!!

I've gained about 24lbs. Ick. Still within the recommended weight gain but I feel crumby about it. I was doing so well and then the cellulite started, my ankles have been swollen. 

I am trying hard to drink more water and cut out salt - which is working! I have lost 2lbs of water weight since the weekend. I am actually urinating a decent volume, not this trickle nonsense! I miss those little things - like the feeling of an emptied bladder or tying my shoes and being able to bounce down the steps.

Betheney - Great news! Congratulations!
Ducky - Update when you can!

Today is my last 10 hour shift! I feel like I am really winding down now. I only have 5 shifts after this one. I can't wait to be finished, honestly, and it's because of selfish reasons. I just want to sleep and relax before baby comes because I know it won't happen afterwards!


----------



## DittyByrd

Last night I had a dream where I went to the OB and they strapped me to a table and injected me with sedatives so they could do the Strep B testing and a whole bunch of other stuff. It was super creepy.

That dream is easy to interpret: I want to avoid interventions like crazy and have been formulating my birth plan. 

Any of you have formal birth plans typed up?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Lol.... They are beautiful! Your lucky lol, hubbys eyes havnt left the tv, he waits for this all year lol
> 
> Not so lucky, I was just told I probably have more hair on my tummy now than him on his whole chest. LOL Hahahaha, he better be joking, because if you could see him he is fairly hairy around there hahahahahaha I told him:"I am not!!" and he said:" Well, that's how mine started" :haha:
> 
> I guess you can see him if you're on my FB, look for my Honey Moon pics hahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

Lol,ill have tolook! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Am i the only one that cant poo?! Lol. I go like once a week...and thats if i take something tohelp me out...maybe i should increase water and fiber!


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Am i the only one that cant poo?! Lol. I go like once a week...and thats if i take something tohelp me out...maybe i should increase water and fiber!

You and Kaicee! I am going 2-3 times daily.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> Last night I had a dream where I went to the OB and they strapped me to a table and injected me with sedatives so they could do the Strep B testing and a whole bunch of other stuff. It was super creepy.
> 
> That dream is easy to interpret: I want to avoid interventions like crazy and have been formulating my birth plan.
> 
> Any of you have formal birth plans typed up?

I don't have a formal birth plan and my husband is freaking me out about it!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls! I'm home again and doing okay. (I have to admit, it sucks having to keep going into L&D at the hospital, and then having to leave again with no baby). I had a few more contractions again last night, along with a lower backache. They said they were caused by dehydration, but I drink about 60-something ounces of water a day. I just can't drink much more than that - I feel like I'm drowning already. 

I have my regularly scheduled appt tomorrow, so I guess we'll wait and see. Baby is moving a LOT more this morning!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ducky I am glad to hear everything is ok. Sorry you keep having to go in and nothing comes of it but just think it won't be too much longer! 

Jrowen - I have no formal birth plan. I didn't with DD. It's ok. Don't freak out. My plan ... get baby out. End of story. :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I like that birth plan lol...i dont have one either...give me the drugs, itll be okay after that lol... 

Wish this little girl will drop so she can give my bruised ribs a rest! So painful!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning! I'm awake because a car outside in the parking lot had music to such a high volume. Hubby went out there to tell them to shut the freak up, but still can't go back to bed... I was dressed and even thought of going out and punching that man hahahahaha I was so pissed.

Well... 35 weeks for me!!!!! 5 more to go! 35 days left!


----------



## Lauren021406

9 months for me today!! I cant believe it!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/36w3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mellywelly

Went for my hospital appointment and went straight through to see the dr, well about 40 mins late! And he said they weren't going to scan as everything seems fine, I felt really disappointed! He said that they will let me go max of 10 days over and have already booked me in for a sweep on my edd just in case. He also said that by 10 days over they will either induce me or offer a cs. The vbac leaflet said no inductions so I double checked with him, and they will induce me, so thats a good thing at least!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Went for my hospital appointment and went straight through to see the dr, well about 40 mins late! And he said they weren't going to scan as everything seems fine, I felt really disappointed! He said that they will let me go max of 10 days over and have already booked me in for a sweep on my edd just in case. He also said that by 10 days over they will either induce me or offer a cs. The vbac leaflet said no inductions so I double checked with him, and they will induce me, so thats a good thing at least!

Oh Melly, so sorry they didn't give you an ultrasound, but excellent news on everything being fine! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe that stinks melly!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm not even posting my baby gaga's update on FB, it speaks about "studies show that getting an epidural greatly increases the risk of needing an emergency c-section & can delay labor if given too early on." and I don't even want to start that convo on FB, even more if MIL will see it, I've had it with that talk, really.


----------



## jrowenj

damn, melly... that stinks!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Yay! Under the 30 day mark!

Ducky sorry for the disappointment but the good news is baby is doing just fine so hang in there.


----------



## Kaiecee

So my numbers were still high yesterday and a little this morning so maybe all those insulin shots take a couple days to show a difference if not I have to add another 2ml at night but hopefully there will be a change tomorrow morning 

I can't wait till in laws pick us up on Monday I can get my ring then on Tuesday the 11th it's my bday and dh will be taking me out :) and it will be exactly 4 weeks till Riley comes :) next week were getting all the missing stuff and dh is buying me a portable DVD player so I can watch movies in the hospital


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry about the scan Melly, but great news that you won't be forced to have a section! :)

Ducky - I'm sure it's better for the baby to stay in there. Hope you're not too disappointed :hugs:

Kaiecee - Very excited for you getting your ring soon :)


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks everyone, it is crappy that I didn't get a scan, but ive been thinking and its much better this way round than being told they are going to scan because they think something's wrong.


----------



## Kaiecee

My birth plan is easy they give me an epidural then it's all in less than an hour but the epidural still freaks me out always does


----------



## Little J

Ducky- glad your ok!

I cant poo much either! Iv started to become really gassy tho:blush: but when i finally can poo, its like a workout! I am so constipated and finally when its all done, it looks like rabbit turds or that there shoulda been alot more to prove my hardwork for getting it out!

Heartburn is a KILLER for me today, ick

I asked my Dr. yeserday what the game plan was for if she thought Braxton was getting too big etc. She said they ONLY induce if you have GD. Otherwise... they just wait it out until you go into labor on your own. She also said we would try a vaginal delivery no matter what and if complications arise, to do a c-section. I just hope Braxton isnt TOO big where my vagina is gunna explode during delivery!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> Ducky- glad your ok!
> 
> I cant poo much either! Iv started to become really gassy tho:blush: but when i finally can poo, its like a workout! I am so constipated and finally when its all done, it looks like rabbit turds or that there shoulda been alot more to prove my hardwork for getting it out!
> 
> Heartburn is a KILLER for me today, ick
> 
> I asked my Dr. yeserday what the game plan was for if she thought Braxton was getting too big etc. She said they ONLY induce if you have GD. Otherwise... they just wait it out until you go into labor on your own. She also said we would try a vaginal delivery no matter what and if complications arise, to do a c-section. I just hope Braxton isnt TOO big where my vagina is gunna explode during delivery!


omg u just explained me in a nutshell... totally gassy and when I do go its like rabbit turds... in addition, i forgot to take my prilosec yesterday and my heart burn is out of control. Ive vomited this morning and literally ate like 10 tums, I dont think I ate anything that would have triggered it that bad... I know its an old wives tale that baby will have a lot of hair, lol but I am really hoping this rings true! :)


----------



## mellywelly

My birth plan is try to manage on gas & air, listen to midwife and just do as she says! I'll also have the injection that makes the placenta come away and baby will have vit k injection too.


----------



## brieri1

My birth plan is to stay at home until I can't anymore and then go to the birthing center and get in the tub and cry until its over. Its not much of a plan, but its how I'm pretty sure things will go.


----------



## La Mere

Ducky- I am sorry you have to keep going to L&D. :hugs: Glad everything is okay though.

Melly- Sorry you didn't get the scan, but glad everything is going good. It's nice to know you won't be forced to have a section.

As for a birth plan. It'll pretty much be the same as my birth plan was with Rayven, sans the birthing pool... So we'll be having another dry land birth. No pain relief, except breathing techniques, etc. Got everything ready except the house. The hospital is the same distance from where we live now as the one I ended up giving birth in back in Oklahoma, so there is my back up plan.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

DittyByrd said:


> Last night I had a dream where I went to the OB and they strapped me to a table and injected me with sedatives so they could do the Strep B testing and a whole bunch of other stuff. It was super creepy.
> 
> That dream is easy to interpret: I want to avoid interventions like crazy and have been formulating my birth plan.
> 
> Any of you have formal birth plans typed up?


My birthing class has an online website with a typed out birth plan where you put a check mark next to items you like. Our plan is to try to go without pain meds particularly epidural, since I want to be mobile. But I will get an epidural if I need one. I do hate how MIL says she did it without anything.... And DH thinks an epidural represents my being weak if I get it - but I don't care what he thinks when he's not giving birth. The major thing in our birth plan that DH is excited for is that he requested to assist in catching the baby on the way out and cutting the umbilical cord. I have heard of the Dr. delivering the head then working the shoulders out as DH helps catch, but I don't know if our Dr will allow it. 

I will find out today at my apt when our induction date is (due to GD). I am a little nervous about being induced. Our birthing class said pitocin can make your contractions more intense than they would be normally, which can lead to getting the epidural, which can lead to inefficient pushing and the need for c-section. I want to avoid that track if possible.


----------



## Kaiecee

So a lot of u ladies are crafty but I'm looking for a homemade recipe for ferbreeze where I can use baby laundry soap cuz I love that smell hope someone can help :)


----------



## mellywelly

Babyhopeful, my last induction failed, but yes the contractions are supposed to be more intense, but they are also supposed to be pretty instantly strong, and you don't get the gradual build up as you would with a natural labour


----------



## Little J

ladies!

So randomly i get these pains below my ribs and it feels like i cant breath, almost like somthing is pushing up putting pressure preventing me from breathing, and it hurts! I also get hot. This happened off and on throughout the day Nov. 21st. and now it just happened again. Today is lasted like 15 minutes before easing off. Nov. 21st it happened every couples hours for like 5-10 minutes for the night. 

I dunno what it is! but it hurts and i cant breath.... i try sitting and relaxing but it even is hard to walk feeling that like too. This happened to me at about 21-22 weeks and the Dr. said it just might be gas thats stuck?!

Im just hoping these arent contractions and im just not taking it seriously? but by the time i would go in to see the Dr. to see if they can figure out whats wrong, the pain goes away and i can breath again.

I just wish i knew what it was..... and if its safe/normal?


----------



## duckytwins

I had contractions yesterday when I was at the hospital. I wouldn't have known what they were unless the monitor showed me. It felt like the baby was inside, trying to push out. Then my belly got hard. It lasted a few minutes, then went away. I got hot and almost had like a scared feeling (so weird and really hard to explain). Then it eased off. 

I had what seems like the same thing you are having a few weeks ago and I was told the baby was just preparing to move to head-down. It felt like the baby was trying to get out by going up, and I couldn't breathe. I felt like I wanted to push the baby back down, but couldn't. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My birth plan, against a lot of DH family's advice is:

Stay home 'til (Home is 20 mins from Hospital) 1. My contractions are around 5 minutes apart. 2. Waters Break or 3. I bleed.
When I get to the hospital I'll try to wait around manage as much pain as I can and then get epidural, when I really need it because I DO WANT IT hahahaha. I'm going to listen to my Dr, as long as he explains whats going on and why I'll trust him. That's that. 

Oh, and super important, only DH in labor room. The rest have a very nice waiting room where they can wait :)


----------



## duckytwins

I guess my birth plan includes doing everything possible to let me breastfeed as soon as I can. If baby is a girl, I'll have my tubes tied, if not, then I won't. Otherwise, I think I'm at the mercy of my doc and the hospital, since it's a scheduled section.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dont know why Im so crampy today, like right under my boobs... guess just growing pains??


----------



## darkstar

My midwife insisted I fill in a birth plan with just the basics like whether I want the baby to have Vitamin K orally or injected and whether I want pain relief offered or when I ask for it etc. She told me to just fill out a template online because I was resistant about doing one.. my last two births I just went with the flow. 

A friend of mine had a great idea though. The hospital I'm going to (a small one) doesn't do many epidurals and if you want one the midwife has to request it through an obstetrician who has to give approval that its medically required. My friend suggested I write in the birth plan if I request an epidural I want it and won't take no for an answer. Then its recorded in my birth plan and they can't possibly decline me. Do you think that will fly?


----------



## Little J

duckytwins said:


> I had contractions yesterday when I was at the hospital. I wouldn't have known what they were unless the monitor showed me. It felt like the baby was inside, trying to push out. Then my belly got hard. It lasted a few minutes, then went away. I got hot and almost had like a scared feeling (so weird and really hard to explain). Then it eased off.
> 
> I had what seems like the same thing you are having a few weeks ago and I was told the baby was just preparing to move to head-down. It felt like the baby was trying to get out by going up, and I couldn't breathe. I felt like I wanted to push the baby back down, but couldn't.
> 
> I hope that helps.

He is head down already and has been for a while now (for sure since i was 30 weeks as our 3D ultrasound proved that as well) At my 32 week apt yeesterday the Dr. confirmed it herself by putting his head in between her fingers and wiggled it back and forth right above my pubic bone. 

I personally am wondering if maybe its my uterus growing more and it causes it to push on my organs etc. making my diaphragm get crammed more which causes the breathing issue. I just worry its an actual contraction but since this is my first baby i have no idea what they feel like :shrug: my tummy does get hard, but i feel that its the baby pushing... bc my sides arent super hard so i feel like its not a full contraction?


----------



## sassy_mom

Little J said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> I had contractions yesterday when I was at the hospital. I wouldn't have known what they were unless the monitor showed me. It felt like the baby was inside, trying to push out. Then my belly got hard. It lasted a few minutes, then went away. I got hot and almost had like a scared feeling (so weird and really hard to explain). Then it eased off.
> 
> I had what seems like the same thing you are having a few weeks ago and I was told the baby was just preparing to move to head-down. It felt like the baby was trying to get out by going up, and I couldn't breathe. I felt like I wanted to push the baby back down, but couldn't.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> He is head down already and has been for a while now (for sure since i was 30 weeks as our 3D ultrasound proved that as well) At my 32 week apt yeesterday the Dr. confirmed it herself by putting his head in between her fingers and wiggled it back and forth right above my pubic bone.
> 
> I personally am wondering if maybe its my uterus growing more and it causes it to push on my organs etc. making my diaphragm get crammed more which causes the breathing issue. I just worry its an actual contraction but since this is my first baby i have no idea what they feel like :shrug: my tummy does get hard, but i feel that its the baby pushing... bc my sides arent super hard so i feel like its not a full contraction?Click to expand...



Sounds like what my BH feel like. When I get them, it seems to crush my diaphragm making my breath catch.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Betheney... So, happy to hear that you will be taking Remi home. :) 

I figure there will be quite a few Christmas and last week of December babies arriving in here. AFM, though... I'm thinking Jan. 14 or there abouts.

As for BM's mine are more frequent also. Like 2-3 a day. Not to many BH, but lower back aches like crazy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Ducky - glad you are home, have been thinking of you as I know all the others have too.

Melly - sorry no scan but like you say better to have no scan because everything is ok than have a scan because they think they need to check up on something.

Betheney - so good to hear from you, hope he is allowed home very soon.

Afm, I've had an awful lot of pressure in my bottom today, like a kind of pushing down pressure and expanding, it's been really odd. Baby is still high up in terms of heart rate, to the right and I would say an inch or two above belly button so thinking he is still breech?

It's mad to think I am 9 months pregnant in weeks today! AND tomorrow could be my last day at work dependent upon what the consultant says Friday! A friend of mine was under the same consultant as me and her son was breech. She wanted a vbac but had a c section because of him being breech, they booked her in for 39 weeks, which for me would be Christmas Day / Boxing Day - not sure that will happen! 

My ideal birth plan was water birth with gas and air but at the moment I've kind of residing myself to a c section and if that changes then bonus. I do feel like a bit of a fraud and please don't get me wrong I have nothing against c sections but had been set on a water birth for so long. I'm trying the techniques from spinning babies to see if he will turn by himself, it keeps feeling like he is trying but perhaps can't quite get around because there is no space.


----------



## els1022

Ducky, my "birth plan" is exactly yours! I want to breastfeed asap and that's all. As a nurse I get a tad nervous when ladies come in with an extensive birth plan bc they are the ones who end up with a c/s! I don't know why but it's like if you put the opposite on the plan then that's what happens. :haha:
Not to say I don't try my hardest to help my patients have the experience that they want, it just seems like bad luck for the poor ladies with the 10 page plans.


----------



## darkstar

els1022 said:


> Ducky, my "birth plan" is exactly yours! I want to breastfeed asap and that's all. As a nurse I get a tad nervous when ladies come in with an extensive birth plan bc they are the ones who end up with a c/s! I don't know why but it's like if you put the opposite on the plan then that's what happens. :haha:
> Not to say I don't try my hardest to help my patients have the experience that they want, it just seems like bad luck for the poor ladies with the 10 page plans.

I know what you mean.. I was really reluctant to do one but my midwife insisted. I've kept it very vague and instead of ticking some boxes have written "depends on the situation" such as continuous or intermittent fetal monitoring.

Some of the questions are stupid too like if the baby is transferred to another hospital do I want to go with him. Well duh... of course I do.


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> Ducky, my "birth plan" is exactly yours! I want to breastfeed asap and that's all. As a nurse I get a tad nervous when ladies come in with an extensive birth plan bc they are the ones who end up with a c/s! I don't know why but it's like if you put the opposite on the plan then that's what happens. :haha:
> Not to say I don't try my hardest to help my patients have the experience that they want, it just seems like bad luck for the poor ladies with the 10 page plans.


That is why I never made a plan with DD and not with this one either. I feel like the nurses have got my best interest along with babies and they do this everyday. I loved my nurses last time. They all had way more sense than the idiot doctor who delivered DD. The nurse was trying her best to help me out while delivering and realized that I had nothing left and I wasn't making any progress but the doctor was fighting her. I think nurses are awesome and trust them with everything. I have a different doctor this time thankfully who I like much better so hopefully I will have a much more positive outcome.


----------



## span

Blimey I just can't keep up with you lot! By the time I've read all the pages I've missed I've forgotten all the comments I was going to make! :rofl:

Everything is going fine so far here. I was a bit worried about movements earlier but I've been busy with my toddler and as soon as Meg was in bed and I sat down to relax I got plenty of wiggles and a good bout of hiccups to reassure me. :thumbup: I do think I need to go a bit easier with picking her up etc as my lower back was killing me earlier and I just wanted to lie down. I've also had plenty of BHs but I get quite a few anyway. 
I'm LOVING spending quality time with my little girl now I've finished work. :cloud9::kiss:

I'm not really sure on my birth plan. I'd quite like a home birth but my plan in that respect is to see how I feel at the time - it could be that I want to go to hospital or the MW led unit. We're hiring a pool in case I want to use one. I couldn't use the pool at the hospital last time as light meconium in my waters meant continious monitoring. Last time I used a tens machine then gas & air to see me through until pushing and then didn't need anything until I was back on the gas & air to be sticheed up. 
I'm waiting to hear from the MW about a date for a home visit. They do them at 37 weeks or just before so only a couple of weeks left. 

Here's my 35 week bump pic. Getting more stretchies on my thighs like last time. My bump is much bigger than last time too. Please don't be a 10lber baby! :wacko:

https://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/4f79794a3eb511e2949722000a1f90e1_7.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

span, you're so tiny and cute!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

As random as can be: How I wish I was in one of Ellen's 12 days of giveaways. LOL


----------



## gingermango

Ive got the midwife coming next tuesday to do my birthplan, ive already filled it in in my notes though, Ive just put that Ill go to hospital when my contactions are close together, id like gas and air and pethidine :) and everything else such as forceps, c-section etc Ive put if deemed neccessary. My only question for the midwife is if I can opt for an episitotmy if the midwife thinks im gonna tear again lol


----------



## jrowenj

ummm.... tomorrow I am 3 weeks/21 days away from D-day!


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> ummm.... tomorrow I am 3 weeks/21 days away from D-day!

so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Feeling so exhausted today. My left foot is swollen and I am doing my best to stay off my feet but things just need doing. They have been playing the movie Elf every night and DD loves it. She enjoys pretending to burp as loud as he does. :haha: And just now she jumped on the couch and yelled son of a nut cracker. :haha::haha::haha::haha: 

I'm so excited for dinner. I will probably regret eating it because of the heartburn but I don't even care. I'm making a big baked spaghetti with cheddar garlic biscuits. I haven't had spaghetti since I realized that it makes the acid boil up from the depths of stomach hell into my throat. :haha: But I will just follow it up with some of my tums and hope for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> ummm.... tomorrow I am 3 weeks/21 days away from D-day!

Its crazy how fast time is flying... so exciting!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Feeling so exhausted today. My left foot is swollen and I am doing my best to stay off my feet but things just need doing. They have been playing the movie Elf every night and DD loves it. She enjoys pretending to burp as loud as he does. :haha: And just now she jumped on the couch and yelled son of a nut cracker. :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm so excited for dinner. I will probably regret eating it because of the heartburn but I don't even care. I'm making a big baked spaghetti with cheddar garlic biscuits. I haven't had spaghetti since I realized that it makes the acid boil up from the depths of stomach hell into my throat. :haha: But I will just follow it up with some of my tums and hope for the best. :thumbup:

Oh man, that sounds so goood! I'm starving :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Today seems to be cramps day, I've been getting cramps this evening in my ribs, mid back and shoulders. No matter what position I'm in they wont go away, whether standing,sitting or lying on any side. Maybe a hot shower will help.


----------



## Kaiecee

Almost done baking and wow I have a clean up I feel so tired I just want to sleep


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> As random as can be: How I wish I was in one of Ellen's 12 days of giveaways. LOL

One of my friends from vet school won day 3. Yeah. She sucks. :)


----------



## duckytwins

YAY! My boobs are leaking!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

It's funny how we find leaking boobs funny :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Ugh ... I have been hurting for a couple of hours now. My feet are swollen and I'm feeling very crampy with pressure. I am really tired and think it is just being tired leading to the cramps and baby pushing down. 

My FIL keeps telling me I am just not going to make it. :haha: He came in this morning and said I know what you're getting for Christmas. Well besides a baby. hahaha! I'm at that point where I am so uncomfortable but I know baby needs to keep on cooking in there. I just wish things weren't so uncomfortable right now.


----------



## sassy_mom

I am not leaking. I didn't leak with DD either. I can sometimes squeeze little tiny beads out but not every time. I hope I can have a successful time breastfeeding. I struggled with DD but I think with all the support and research this time, I can be more successful!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Take it easy sassy! Every weekend i feel like this bc i do way too much shopping , walking around and cleaning! Once i getmy rest in i feel like a million bucks!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am starting to get nervous. I wonder how I will manage having two children and still handle the cooking and cleaning and what not. Those of you who are on your 3rd, what was it like with 2? Was it a big adjustment or easier because you were already a pro? I'm thinking it is just nerves getting to me and that things will be fine but just the thought makes me feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Kaiecee

@sassy
I didn't find it too hard when I had my second as long as there is routine and communication with dh it should all b fine


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> @sassy
> I didn't find it too hard when I had my second as long as there is routine and communication with dh it should all b fine

I think what is making me a little more nervous is that DH's schedule is ridiculously insane right now. He is going back and forth from day to night shift and stays gone so much. When he isn't gone, he's asleep and I do so much on my own. Which wouldn't be a big issue for me except I am a huge sloth! :haha::haha: I know things will be different when I'm not carrying around a huge belly and fighting swelling and what not. I am big on routines already. I think they are important for children. I know of course there will be an adjustment period where we figure out how things will work but like I said, DH's schedule is what I think is making me even more nervous.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

My induction date is set: Christmas day! And I am 1 cm dilated now. I'm not sure if that is a sign I could have this baby early or if it's common to be dilated a little at 36 weeks. Either way I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy 
I was alone from 9pm every night till the morning when my 2nd was born I think u will do just find and u will b suprised how easy it will come to u :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BabyHopeful2 said:


> My induction date is set: Christmas day! And I am 1 cm dilated now. I'm not sure if that is a sign I could have this baby early or if it's common to be dilated a little at 36 weeks. Either way I'm excited :happydance:

Oooh, exciting!! Please, don't forget to keep us updated when the magic starts!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I had somewhat of an anxiety attack tonight. I was eating dinner, felt so tired, couldn't breath, couldn't really eat or drink water and all of the sudden I got super HOT!!! Hubby had to put the fan on and the AC super cold because I was getting all naked and all I could think about was running out the door or window because I felt like the whole apartment was closing up on me. After I managed to lay down in the dark with hubby rubbing my back I started to feel better and better, haha then I got cold and knew I was OK. 

I barely ate during the day or drank water, I just felt too tired to want anything. Stupid music man hahahaha


----------



## sassy_mom

Yikes Deedee! Sounds scary. Glad you are feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Yikes Deedee! Sounds scary. Glad you are feeling better! :hugs:

It was for a second! I also think that trying to finally eat dinner around 7:30 (when we eat at 5:30 - 6:00) after going grocery shopping didn't help at all. I'm just chilling right now waiting for hubby to finish his shower so I can zzzZZZ! 

Thank you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

I know I am blowing up the thread tonight ... sorry! lol! 

I think I will ask my doctor at my next appointment if she can tell if Chloe's head is engaged at all because now when she is moving around like crazy ... I seriously feel like her head is in my hoo ha and ramming into the back door as well. She is moving right now and I swear it feels like she is already trying to come out!!!! Maybe my FIL is right about me not making it to January! Now I am just praying she isn't born on my MIL's birthday. :haha: Not on 12/9 and not on Christmas, otherwise I'm good! :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I know I am blowing up the thread tonight ... sorry! lol!
> 
> I think I will ask my doctor at my next appointment if she can tell if Chloe's head is engaged at all because now when she is moving around like crazy ... I seriously feel like her head is in my hoo ha and ramming into the back door as well. She is moving right now and I swear it feels like she is already trying to come out!!!! Maybe my FIL is right about me not making it to January! Now I am just praying she isn't born on my MIL's birthday. :haha: Not on 12/9 and not on Christmas, otherwise I'm good! :haha:

Haha, highly doubt 12/9 is an option since it's around the corner now!
It's always a good idea to ask! If they give you pointers, let us know!! :D 

I have that feeling too, that I'll probably not make it to January, but who knows haha.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I know I am blowing up the thread tonight ... sorry! lol!
> 
> I think I will ask my doctor at my next appointment if she can tell if Chloe's head is engaged at all because now when she is moving around like crazy ... I seriously feel like her head is in my hoo ha and ramming into the back door as well. She is moving right now and I swear it feels like she is already trying to come out!!!! Maybe my FIL is right about me not making it to January! Now I am just praying she isn't born on my MIL's birthday. :haha: Not on 12/9 and not on Christmas, otherwise I'm good! :haha:
> 
> Haha, highly doubt 12/9 is an option since it's around the corner now!
> It's always a good idea to ask! If they give you pointers, let us know!! :D
> 
> I have that feeling too, that I'll probably not make it to January, but who knows haha.Click to expand...

haha! Yea I don't think so .... it is just she keeps slamming downward ... I think from pushing up at the top with her feet and I seriously keep feeling like I need to clinch up everything down there. I don't know what caused her to go so ballistic all of a sudden but I wish she would stop. I'm trying a different position to hopefully stop her but so far it seems like as I adjust, so does she and goes back to it.


----------



## Lillian33

Gosh you ladies have been busy!!! Definitely finding it harder to keep up as work is super busy in the lead up to the holiday period!

I've really enjoyed hearing the different thoughts on birth plans, I will be keeping it simple I think!

Babyhopeful that's so so exciting a Christmas day induction woohoo!!

Span, you look great, lovely neat bump :)

Ducky, so glad youre out of hospital & feeling a little better.

I hope all you northern hemisphere ladies had a good, restful sleep & aches, pains & swelling are in check today!

I had a growth scan today, my boy is on track, still in about the 50th percentile so I figure not too big, not too small, fingers crossed he stays on a good growth path.

Big hugs & xxxx's


----------



## Lillian33

Oh and Lauren, lovely bump as well! So cool comparing it now with your bump in your profile pic! You've bloomed & look great!! 

xx


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - Glad you are doing ok. Don't work too hard though! x

Sassy - Hope you enjoyed dinner, sounds yummy! Sorry you are getting fed up with the discomfort :(

I'm a little worried about how I'll cope with two kids, as although DH will be closer to work when we move & will cut back, I'll still be alone for at least 11 hours each day, with no relatives nearby. Also DH is physically incapable of getting up in the night, so I won't get help then and with DS I couldn't sleep if he was trying to settle him in the night anyway, as I knew DH would fall right asleep & it would be dangerous.

I think I'm going to get out of the house as much as possible & do lots of organised activities & attend toddlers groups with DS to keep him entertained. I kind of just think that I'll get through it one way or another, although I'm sure some days will be really tough!


----------



## span

I'm also nervous about coping with 2. If this one is as good a sleeper and feeder as Meg then I'll be ok but that's a big IF isn't it? :haha:
We're lucky that both sets of parents live pretty close so we've got plenty of support. :thumbup:
Hubby has taken Meg to 'stay and play' so I need to get myself dressed, stuff some nappies and look forward to my delivery which is due today - a new (bigger) changing bag, paid for with a voucher I got for my birthday, and a bath cradle. We borrowed my sisters last time but her little one is still young enough to be needing it this time around. 
Work Christmas meal tonight. :happydance:

Deedee - sorry about the anxiety attack. :hugs:

Sassy - sorry you're so uncomfortable. :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Another worrier about coping with no. 2 here too, I find it hard enough trying to get ds to school on time, so don't know how I'll do it ith a baby! I suppose I just have to get up even earlier, but we are all really bad at getting up!


----------



## mellywelly

And I got my date for the sweep - on the 2nd jan, but really don't think I'll make it that far!


----------



## ARuppe716

Ladies... My hands are awful. Anyone have any tips? I wake up with extreme numbness and now really bad pain in my wrists. It can take30-40 minutes to feel normal again and by then I'm in tears and can't fall back asleep!! I wore braces for awhile in the beginning but would rip them off in the middle of the night because I was uncomfortable and hot! Ugh... My grip is weak from it and by the end of the day it's difficult to hold a pen!


----------



## mellywelly

A woman I know hat has just had a baby was prescribed anti-histamines for her carpal tunnel. It helped a bit, but didn't completely take it away.


----------



## Little J

Babyhope- thats exciting!!! I cant wait to get to my 36 week apt when they start checking my cervix to see what progress im making. I really hope i go into labor early... like 38-39 weeks. 

Sassy- I was wondering if thats what i was feeling... a BH. I didnt think they were suppost to be painful tho.... but maybe just the pressure is what was causing the pain, usually i have a high pain tolerance. If this is a example of what a contraction is, im totally in for a suprise.


----------



## sassy_mom

36 Weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow ..... 28 days left. How did we get here so quickly. It all seems to be a blur! 

I woke up this morning with some pretty bad pain from her headbanging last night. All the bones in my groin area feel like they are almost bruised. I think today will be a lazy movie day for me and DD. It's dreary looking outside so I think we will crawl up in her bed and watch movies on my laptop until we can wake DH up!


----------



## DittyByrd

To all you ladies working on your second or third child, here's a bit of advice from my 85 year old grandmother:

She had 7 kids and 9 pregnancies, 6 of them within about 8 years of each other. She said in hindsight she looks back and wonders how she managed to raise all those children but when she was in the moment she just did it and didn''t think about it. I think all of you will need to adjust but you will do terrific. :)


----------



## AJThomas

Yay fruit day! Although the fruit hasn't changed. One more week and il be officially full term!!

Aruppe a friend of mine had it really bad in one hand and she says it helps if u do some exercises like holding your fingers altogether or one at a time and bending them back as far as they will go. She says it helped a lot when she was consistent with it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Migraine, throwing up, not hungry, thankfully i have a nst this morning... I feel miserable! Thankfully no work tonight since i am meeting a student at barnes n noble to take a final! Lol


----------



## AJThomas

I think I may actually get around to packing my bag today... I'll at least get started on it. :dohh:


----------



## mellywelly

I finally packed up my secret Santa, but couldn't find an envelope big enough and had to improvise! Will post tomorrow as couldn't get parked near post office and it feels like babies head is going to pop out if I walk too far! Seems the older I get the more excited I get about giving gifts!


----------



## AJThomas

I sent my secret Santa 2 days ago, hope the receiver likes her gift :)


----------



## Little J

I think what i am experiencing are BH. I thought they werent suppost to hurt.... oofda.... my breath gets shortened and it feels like the top of my tummy is cramped and my belly gets hard. (I never realized how hard it actually got when it happened)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

during my NST i had two contractions in 20 minutes... the lady asked me if i felt them and I didnt, but no that im home, i keep gettig period cramps in my back and stomach... I wonder if I should call her back?? Their not unbearable but I am very nauseous and feel like im going to throw up again. I am sure it is nothing, but aghh i dont know what to do!


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> I think what i am experiencing are BH. I thought they werent suppost to hurt.... oofda.... my breath gets shortened and it feels like the top of my tummy is cramped and my belly gets hard. (I never realized how hard it actually got when it happened)

They can hurt. I had one that made me stop in my tracks and wonder if this was it.


----------



## La Mere

Babyhopeful- woo hoo! A Chriatmas baby! Keep us updated when the magic starts working!

DeeDee- :hugs: I am sorry you had an anxiety attack, hun. I am glad you are feeling better! :friends:

Sassy- I am sorry you are so uncomfortable! And I am with you on the being nervous about juggling thing 1 and thing 2 :haha: and all the cooking and cleaning.

Span- your bump is so neat! You look great!

Lauren- you look great! Happy 9 months!

I know my secert santas have gotten to their intended... I just hope they like them. I am glad you girls are having so much fun with this!

I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: Good bye, butternut squash! Hello, coconut! Can't believe I'll be 5 weeks out! :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well, other than aches and pains! Sorry to those I am sure I missed!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> during my NST i had two contractions in 20 minutes... the lady asked me if i felt them and I didnt, but no that im home, i keep gettig period cramps in my back and stomach... I wonder if I should call her back?? Their not unbearable but I am very nauseous and feel like im going to throw up again. I am sure it is nothing, but aghh i dont know what to do!

i would wait an hour and then call them if it continutes. better safe than sorry


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> during my NST i had two contractions in 20 minutes... the lady asked me if i felt them and I didnt, but no that im home, i keep gettig period cramps in my back and stomach... I wonder if I should call her back?? Their not unbearable but I am very nauseous and feel like im going to throw up again. I am sure it is nothing, but aghh i dont know what to do!

id call better to be safe!!


----------



## jrowenj

I woke up about 4 times last night with really painful pulls in my lower tummy. Almost felt like pulled muscles. I wonder if it means something is happening soon!


----------



## La Mere

Nikki- I would call to be on the safe side. :hugs:

Jaime- Happy 37 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Sarah!! I am feeling down in the dumps. My parent's are living with us until their house is done being built and they were supposed to move out a week ago, but I just found out that they won't be out until after CHristmas. I guess it's giving me anxiety because I am a planner and I had everything planned out perfectly for how I wanted things to be before the baby was born and now everything is all messed up. 

Right now, our office is the nursery room. The only room we have to move the office is upstairs where my parents are occupying. We were waiting on them to move out so we could set up the nursery. So, now the nursery is only a quarter of the way complete and the office is still mixed in the nursery. I am beyond stressed out. 

Also, this is the last few weeks that I will ever have alone with my husband before we have children. I really wanted to be able to relax for the last few weeks with him and really enjoy our alone time and now that isn't going to happen. I know everyone keeps saying that I will love having my mom living here when I come home with the baby because I will need the help... but I am very independent and I really wanted to experience this on my own with my husband :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, Sarah!! I am feeling down in the dumps. My parent's are living with us until their house is done being built and they were supposed to move out a week ago, but I just found out that they won't be out until after CHristmas. I guess it's giving me anxiety because I am a planner and I had everything planned out perfectly for how I wanted things to be before the baby was born and now everything is all messed up.
> 
> Right now, our office is the nursery room. The only room we have to move the office is upstairs where my parents are occupying. We were waiting on them to move out so we could set up the nursery. So, now the nursery is only a quarter of the way complete and the office is still mixed in the nursery. I am beyond stressed out.
> 
> Also, this is the last few weeks that I will ever have alone with my husband before we have children. I really wanted to be able to relax for the last few weeks with him and really enjoy our alone time and now that isn't going to happen. I know everyone keeps saying that I will love having my mom living here when I come home with the baby because I will need the help... but I am very independent and I really wanted to experience this on my own with my husband :cry:


Dont feel bad about feeling that way because that is exactly how I am.. I am a huge planner and if things kind of mix those plans up, well then im stressed and get anxiety over it. I would have enjoyed the last few weeks of alone time together in your home alone, so I can def see why your upset about this.. I hope it all works out hun!


----------



## Kaiecee

Found out the place were living is being sold and we were suppose to be able to be here for 10+ years but he's offering it to us first to buy I didn't need this stress we will see what happens.
On a good note for the first time my sugars were low 
So I'm happy :) 

@niki 
I'd call right away to be on the safe side.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Nikki. I am trying to brush it off and say it is what it is and it's out of my control. My mom said that she doesn't want to be here the first day I come home with the baby because she wants me to have that moment with my husband, so they are going to go to AC for a couple days or stay somewhere else for the first few days that I am home with the newborn. 

Kim - sorry about the stressful news... good stuff about the sugar though : )


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, Sarah!! I am feeling down in the dumps. My parent's are living with us until their house is done being built and they were supposed to move out a week ago, but I just found out that they won't be out until after CHristmas. I guess it's giving me anxiety because I am a planner and I had everything planned out perfectly for how I wanted things to be before the baby was born and now everything is all messed up.
> 
> Right now, our office is the nursery room. The only room we have to move the office is upstairs where my parents are occupying. We were waiting on them to move out so we could set up the nursery. So, now the nursery is only a quarter of the way complete and the office is still mixed in the nursery. I am beyond stressed out.
> 
> Also, this is the last few weeks that I will ever have alone with my husband before we have children. I really wanted to be able to relax for the last few weeks with him and really enjoy our alone time and now that isn't going to happen. I know everyone keeps saying that I will love having my mom living here when I come home with the baby because I will need the help... but I am very independent and I really wanted to experience this on my own with my husband :cry:

You're welcome, hun. I am really sorry about all the stress that your parents are unintentionally putting on you. I can imagine how you feel. We are living with hubby's dad right now and it's driving me a bit crazy. I don't really get along with him that well, I don't like how he treats hubby like he's still a stupid kid or how he practically ignores his granddaughter. I am hoping it gets better once the house is done, though we will all still be living together... :sick: I miss how it was with our daughter, it was just us and her, doing it on our own.... (except the first 2 weeks, my mom did come to visit and help out some). Though he hasn't really done anything to try to tell us how to raise her or the new baby... it still feel like just his presence interferes. Does that make sense? 

Sorry to rant on about my life. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can totally understand how you are feeling, Jaime. I hope things move faster on their house than anticipated.


Kim- I am sorry about your new added stress too. That really sucks. Great news about your blood sugar though!


----------



## jrowenj

Sarah - luckily we have new babies coming to draw our focus from all that soon


----------



## jrowenj

I can't freakin wait til my secret santa recipiant gets her gift!!!!! Although, I think the return address label may say my name on it so the secret will be out soon enough!


----------



## mellywelly

At least it sounds like your parents are understanding of your needs Jaime by moving out for a few days when baby first arrives, they are probably disappointed that their house won't be ready too. Looks like you now just need to re-organize your plans. Maybe you and dh could go out for s few meals or cinema etc, things you probably won't get to do for a while again!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am the same way Jaime! I am a planner too and when things go differently I go insane! But I do think it is wonderful that your mom is going to be staying away when you first come home. I think that is really respectful of her. Try not to worry. You guys will get the nursery finished even if it is after baby gets here. Just consider it to be a reason to slow down and take a break. 

Sarah I know what you mean about just being there and interfering. I hate that it is like that for you. My FIL lives with us at the moment but thankfully I enjoy him being around. He is about the only inlaw I actually like. :haha: But even though I do enjoy him, it still feels a bit odd with him here like we can't quite do our own thing. I wish yours was more helpful and that you enjoyed him being there. That can be a big stress when you have to tolerate a family member you'd rather not. I think if my FIL is still with us after baby is born, he will be a big help. He's noticed how much I've started to struggle with the little things and told me that should I need anything even for him to carry a laundry basket, just to ask. 

Kim sorry about the news on your house but hopefully everything will work out for the best. I am happy to hear that your sugars were low today!!!

Nikki give them a call if you don't feel right. Like the other girls said better safe. :hugs: Hope you feel better!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea I am literally waiting to hear my mail man pull up everyday. I went as fast as I could to see if anything was there yet. The anticipation is crazy! :haha: I can't wait to hear my gift made it as well! SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## La Mere

Jaime- You're right! Thank goodness for our new babies!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks melly and sassy. you're right... my mom is being as best as she can be, so I am trying to not be a brat! Going to the movies and out to dinner sound like a great idea! It will get us out of the house too!


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Sassy. At least yours offers to help. Hubby and I do everything around here, cooking, cleaning, etc. When he's not helping hubby work on the house, he's sitting on his laptop.. sometimes looking for stuff for the house, mostly he's just sitting there doing God only knows.


----------



## brieri1

I'm sorry so many ladies are stressed out in these final weeks of our pregnancies for various reasons. I hope everything works out for you guys. 

I had my 36 week appointment yesterday. I had to do the strep B test... that was very unpleasant. Last time I was measuring ahead, this time, I was measuring right on schedule. I don't know why she grew less in this time period, but the midwife didn't seem to think anything of it. Her heart rate was excellent. She's head down and her head is engaged, but her back is to my back, so they want me to start doing exercises to try to get her to put her back to my front so I don't have to go through back labor. I feel really silly doing the exercises, one where I stick my hips high in the air with my chest low to the ground so gravity can do its work, and pelvic tilts. My husband really enjoys watching, though. 

Apparently my midwives don't do internal checks. They say I could be dialated to a 3 now and it would tell them nothing about when I go into labor since I could be a 3 for weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I ordered a gift for my secret Santa but its not in yet:( I was going to send it out but couldn't on time so I hope they don't mind a late gift!!! I feel awful... But I'm sure they'll enjoy a splendid surprise again!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did send out the card though lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, the tracking numbers of my card and gift says it's been delivered since monday. Haha, I'm just waiting for her to pick it up :winkwink: :coffee: LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've been dying for a big good steak! So yesterday I bought my steak, potatoes and corncobs. Tonight I'm cooking them and just the thought of it makes me drool a little bit hahahaha (Don't visualize that, it's not pretty LOL)


----------



## jrowenj

Brier - I have my strep b on monday blehhhhh!!! Glad baby is head down for you and hope the exercises get the peanut to face the right way! 

DeeDee thanks a lot... now i want steak! hahahahahaha!!!!!

Nikki - I am sure a late gift will be as much appreciated!!!!


----------



## darkstar

I've been getting a lot of braxton hicks the last couple of days, they seem to be worse first thing in the morning and late afternoon. 

Anyone else noticed we seem to have lost some people? I was looking through the earlier posts and a lot don't post here anymore but are still around on other threads, some still have the jellybeans signature. Maybe we scared them away with our prolific posting and they couldn't keep up :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> Brier - I have my strep b on monday blehhhhh!!! Glad baby is head down for you and hope the exercises get the peanut to face the right way!
> 
> DeeDee thanks a lot... now i want steak! hahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Nikki - I am sure a late gift will be as much appreciated!!!!

I'm sorry!! I couldn't help myself, my excitement is beyond my typing fingers LOL


----------



## jrowenj

darkstar said:


> I've been getting a lot of braxton hicks the last couple of days, they seem to be worse first thing in the morning and late afternoon.
> 
> Anyone else noticed we seem to have lost some people? I was looking through the earlier posts and a lot don't post here anymore but are still around on other threads, some still have the jellybeans signature. Maybe we scared them away with our prolific posting and they couldn't keep up :haha:

hahaha!!! I have to admit that I was going to stop posting in here a while back because it was hard to keep up!!!! Now, if i miss a few days I just start back up without reading the prior posts hahaha!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Brier - I have my strep b on monday blehhhhh!!! Glad baby is head down for you and hope the exercises get the peanut to face the right way!
> 
> DeeDee thanks a lot... now i want steak! hahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Nikki - I am sure a late gift will be as much appreciated!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry!! I couldn't help myself, my excitement is beyond my typing fingers LOLClick to expand...

mmmm... i took out borin 'ol ground turkey for dinner... steak sounds much better! Especially some steak with a big huge glass of :wine:


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> I'm sorry so many ladies are stressed out in these final weeks of our pregnancies for various reasons. I hope everything works out for you guys.
> 
> I had my 36 week appointment yesterday. I had to do the strep B test... that was very unpleasant. Last time I was measuring ahead, this time, I was measuring right on schedule. I don't know why she grew less in this time period, but the midwife didn't seem to think anything of it. Her heart rate was excellent. She's head down and her head is engaged, but her back is to my back, so they want me to start doing exercises to try to get her to put her back to my front so I don't have to go through back labor. I feel really silly doing the exercises, one where I stick my hips high in the air with my chest low to the ground so gravity can do its work, and pelvic tilts. My husband really enjoys watching, though.
> 
> Apparently my midwives don't do internal checks. They say I could be dialated to a 3 now and it would tell them nothing about when I go into labor since I could be a 3 for weeks.

It's probably not that your baby grew less, hun, but that the measurements are prone to error and change from visit to visit. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is ok?

Aruppe - sorry about the hand, would a wrist support help? You may already wear on?

Kaicee - sorry about the house news but glad your sugars are ok.

Sorry for not mentioning all you lovely ladies but I had tons to catch up on :)
The whole secret Santa idea is so good, I can't wait to receive mine and will be keeping sealed until Christmas Day!

Have consultant tomorrow so hopefully they'll confirm his position and size and we can then discuss options. Will update you as I know tomorrow. My cm has stepped up a gear again, I did think it could be my waters leaking but, sorry if tmi, when dries is definitely cm. I've done a home strep b test as they don't test routinely in the uk, haven't decided whether I'll send it off yet. 

S x


----------



## mellywelly

Jaime I just noticed you are a watermelon !!!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Well let me just hop on a plane and I will be right over Deedee! hahaha! A wonderful steak dinner sounds wonderful! Makes me want DH to take me to the steakhouse I love so much here. oh sorry let me wipe up my drool off the screen! hahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Well let me just hop on a plane and I will be right over Deedee! hahaha! A wonderful steak dinner sounds wonderful! Makes me want DH to take me to the steakhouse I love so much here. oh sorry let me wipe up my drool off the screen! hahaha!

Oh how I wish I was going to a steakhouse! The whole insurance health law thing has us saving up like crazy! :( So home made it is!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Well let me just hop on a plane and I will be right over Deedee! hahaha! A wonderful steak dinner sounds wonderful! Makes me want DH to take me to the steakhouse I love so much here. oh sorry let me wipe up my drool off the screen! hahaha!
> 
> Oh how I wish I was going to a steakhouse! The whole insurance health law thing has us saving up like crazy! :( So home made it is!Click to expand...


We can't go either. Since DH took such a big pay cut, extras just aren't allowed. lol! Homemade is better anyway. ;) :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> Jaime I just noticed you are a watermelon !!!!!!!

he must be a tiny watermelon because i don't think he is that big!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Well let me just hop on a plane and I will be right over Deedee! hahaha! A wonderful steak dinner sounds wonderful! Makes me want DH to take me to the steakhouse I love so much here. oh sorry let me wipe up my drool off the screen! hahaha!
> 
> Oh how I wish I was going to a steakhouse! The whole insurance health law thing has us saving up like crazy! :( So home made it is!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't go either. Since DH took such a big pay cut, extras just aren't allowed. lol! Homemade is better anyway. ;) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, it just takes more time LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Brier - I have my strep b on monday blehhhhh!!! Glad baby is head down for you and hope the exercises get the peanut to face the right way!
> 
> DeeDee thanks a lot... now i want steak! hahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Nikki - I am sure a late gift will be as much appreciated!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry!! I couldn't help myself, my excitement is beyond my typing fingers LOLClick to expand...
> 
> mmmm... i took out borin 'ol ground turkey for dinner... steak sounds much better! Especially some steak with a big huge glass of :wine:Click to expand...

Oh, turkey! I think we offended our in laws, Sunday after Thanksgiving they were still offering leftovers. Haha, hubby and I had to tell them we had planned eating in town... hahahahahaha, we couldn't have anymore!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I saw the most cutest baby Christmas pjs today, the bottoms were red with white stars and the top is red with 'dreaming of a silent night ' written on them and written underneath was 'ha ha you'll be lucky'


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just got my secret santa gift in the mail :) !!!! Even though my secret santa isnt so secret lol... I absolutely LOVE ITTT!!! THANK YOU!!! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok ... I have had enough of being pregnant! :haha: I've had to do a lot and go through a lot of weird things but ... none of my bras fit and it started rubbing a raw spot underneath so I went to put vaseline on my skin and change into a sports bra ... no big deal ... except I had an itch and forgot the vaseline was on there ... and got a finger covered in warm goo!!!! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

I'll hopefully be getting mine tomorrow afternoon! Hubby ans his dad are going into town to get more,materials for the house and to bid a job... :happydance: fingers crossed, i'm super anxious and.excited!


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> I'll hopefully be getting mine tomorrow afternoon! Hubby ans his dad are going into town to get more,materials for the house and to bid a job... :happydance: fingers crossed, i'm super anxious and.excited!

I hope you get yours! I am going crazy waiting for mine! lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

well if it comes down to it we will movie in to the inlaws and save money dh when he used to live there made an apartment in the basement so it will be enough space for us to have our own bedroom my older boys to have their own bedroom and also riley :) plus w would have our own storage rooom for our cans etc and our own kitcen working sink laundry room and our own bathroom with a whirl pool so i think it would b just fine plus akot of public transport and his dad would bring us everywhere anyways and the park is just 3 min away and a big pool i back yeard not to forget free babysitting lol


----------



## Kaiecee

will the secret santas ever be reveled?


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I'll hopefully be getting mine tomorrow afternoon! Hubby ans his dad are going into town to get more,materials for the house and to bid a job... :happydance: fingers crossed, i'm super anxious and.excited!
> 
> I hope you get yours! I am going crazy waiting for mine! lol!Click to expand...

i hope you get yours soon too, Sassy!


----------



## jrowenj

So... I decided not to send Christmas Cards this year and I am hoping that Blake comes before New years and then I will send out Happy New Years cards with his picture on it! Unless he comes in the next week... then I can send Christmas cards with his pic! hahaha


----------



## La Mere

yes,they will. Either the day after Christmas or when they are recieved. :xmas6:


----------



## AJThomas

Kaiecee said:


> will the secret santas ever be reveled?

Ya, I'm nosy and want to know what everybody got and who they got it from.:haha:


----------



## jrowenj

how many bottles did everyone get? I am going to breastfeed so I assume I don't need that many????


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> So... I decided not to send Christmas Cards this year and I am hoping that Blake comes before New years and then I will send out Happy New Years cards with his picture on it! Unless he comes in the next week... then I can send Christmas cards with his pic! hahaha

It's funny, I sent my thank you notes so soon because I had to send Christmas cards, but now I'm like... egh... no. LOL I'll be surprised to see how sends us, since it's our second year married and last year was the first time I ever sent one from us Beesters. LOL I love how easy it gets when you have kids, just a picture of 'em and something saying Merry Christmas. Hahahaha.


----------



## jrowenj

DeedeeBeester said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So... I decided not to send Christmas Cards this year and I am hoping that Blake comes before New years and then I will send out Happy New Years cards with his picture on it! Unless he comes in the next week... then I can send Christmas cards with his pic! hahaha
> 
> It's funny, I sent my thank you notes as soon because I had to send Christmas cards, but now I'm like... egh... no. LOL I'll be surprised to see how sends us, since it's our second year married and last year was the first time I ever sent one from us Beesters. LOL I love how easy it gets when you have kids, just a picture of 'em and something saying Merry Christmas. Hahahaha.Click to expand...

I know! Oh my gosh, my husband has the biggest family on earth and it costs a damn arm and a leg just for the postage alone! So, why not get the birth announcement and Christmas/New Years all in one! ahaha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i have 10 5 oz bottles and 9 9oz bottles lol.


----------



## La Mere

AJ, i'm with you. I'm nosy too haha

Jaime- i think i have between 5-10 bottles.. But they hardly got used with Rayven. She never wanted anything but the breast. So she was EBF. 

DeeDee, i sent out cards last year, might do it this year.. Maybe lol


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i have 10 5 oz bottles and 9 9oz bottles lol.

Yowzas!!! I have ZERO 9oz bottles and I have 6 5oz... I was contemplating bringing one package back and just doing 3 5 oz...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> how many bottles did everyone get? I am going to breastfeed so I assume I don't need that many????

I have: 1 - 4 oz.; 3 - 6 oz.; 2 - 9 oz. and 2 extra nipples. So, 6 total. :shrug: the same thing as everything else, wont buy more 'til I know I need more, so not 'til Matthew comes.


----------



## sassy_mom

I plan on bf too but I have 3 - 5oz and 5 - 9oz of the tommy tippee bottles. If bf doesn't work out, I will probably need more but for now, that is a good start .... at least I think it is. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

We usually send out Christmas cards with a family photo in front of the tree but I'm not sure if I will do it this year. Ugh! I am the size of a house ... not sure I need the camera adding more. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

a have a bit of both around 12 i think in all ill be formula feeding but im thinking maybe i need another set for any of u formula feeding how many bottles would u need?


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> how many bottles did everyone get? I am going to breastfeed so I assume I don't need that many????

I just got two in case I need to express.. and a really cheap manual pump. I hardly used mine when I was breastfeeding.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> a have a bit of both around 12 i think in all ill be formula feeding but im thinking maybe i need another set for any of u formula feeding how many bottles would u need?

I formula fed DD and I had quite a few. But it would really depend on how often you could wash them. If you did dishes frequently and stayed at home, you wouldn't need as many. I know it would change as they ate more and fewer times a day. 12-15 sounds like a good amount.


----------



## jrowenj

I bought a 3 pack of 5oz tommee tippee bottles but then I went to Marshalls (my fave store!) and they had a 3 pack of tommee tippee bottles for sensitive stomach with a special contraption in it and they were only 7.99! In Babies R Us they are like 18 bucks!!! So, I figured even if baby doesn't have a sensitive stomach, I could use them, right???


----------



## jrowenj

I am thinking I am going to need to buy another package!!! Good thing I still have a credit at Babies R us!


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I bought a 3 pack of 5oz tommee tippee bottles but then I went to Marshalls (my fave store!) and they had a 3 pack of tommee tippee bottles for sensitive stomach with a special contraption in it and they were only 7.99! In Babies R Us they are like 18 bucks!!! So, I figured even if baby doesn't have a sensitive stomach, I could use them, right???

Yea I would think so. :thumbup: Now I need to go stalk Marshalls! hahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

jrowenj said:


> I bought a 3 pack of 5oz tommee tippee bottles but then I went to Marshalls (my fave store!) and they had a 3 pack of tommee tippee bottles for sensitive stomach with a special contraption in it and they were only 7.99! In Babies R Us they are like 18 bucks!!! So, I figured even if baby doesn't have a sensitive stomach, I could use them, right???

I always go to Ross or Marshalls to see if they have what I'm looking for there, and if they don't, only then do I go to the stores hahahahaha.


----------



## jrowenj

hehehe! I was surprised to see the bottles there!! I also got a swaddle blanket same as the one at babies r us, but for lik 7 bucks!


----------



## DittyByrd

:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> hehehe! I was surprised to see the bottles there!! I also got a swaddle blanket same as the one at babies r us, but for lik 7 bucks!

WHAT?! Well then ... Marshalls here I come!!!


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> hehehe! I was surprised to see the bottles there!! I also got a swaddle blanket same as the one at babies r us, but for lik 7 bucks!
> 
> WHAT?! Well then ... Marshalls here I come!!!Click to expand...

Right on!!!!



Omg... I have been having major tightening allll last night and all today and my back is KILLING me... HOLD ON A FEW MORE WEEKS, BLAKE! I HAVE TO SET YOUR ROOM UP!!! hHAHAAHAHA!


----------



## duckytwins

With the boys, I think we only had like 6 bottles each :blush:

I had my dr appointment today and he asked when I was scheduled again. I said New Year's Eve. He said, "Oh yeah, :roll: That's right." I asked if anything can be done about it and he said if someone goes into labor before theirs (assuming that I don't go before mine), they'll call me. So essentially, I've been wait listed! :haha:

Had my group B strep test, doppler, measurement, peed in a cup and was on my way. I'm at the going every week stage now! 

Just bought some really cute jammies at Carter's for $8 each!! I got 3 for baby and 1 each for the boys. They are regular price like $32!!! :shock:


----------



## DittyByrd

I have 6 Tommy Tippee, One Avent, and a few Playtex. I am going to see what baby likes before buying a bunch of them. Some babies won't use certain bottles and nipple types and I certainly don't want to spend a fortune on them only to have the baby not use them.

I have heard taking a trip to babysrus with a new baby can be pretty therapeutic. They have a nursing area and everything you need. Since the US ladies are delivering in the winter, I think I will plan a series of small shopping trips with baby to get out of the house. I am planning on getting some things after birth once I figure out what else I need. I refuse to let myself be trapped in the house - I will go crazy!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yea i am not breastfeeding which is why i got a bunch of bottles... plus i can premake formula for the first month thatll last 2 days in the fridge.. i have to boil the water before hand, let it cool, add in formula, put in bottles, and put in fridge.


----------



## jrowenj

I am really really really not wanting to breast feed... I feel like I should try it though... ughh


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> I am really really really not wanting to breast feed... I feel like I should try it though... ughh

Don't feel bad if you don't want to. Don't let the "breast is best" push you to doing something you really don't want to. Feeding your baby is all that is important ... doesn't matter whether it is from you or from formula! It won't make you less because you didn't want to.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tommee tippees were buy one get one free at babies r us, the 3 packs, so i hit that sale up on black friday! and i got a pack of each at my baby shower.. it was nice!


----------



## AJThomas

Got baby's bag packed so just mine left now, got DH to help me so I didn't have to bend as much.

I feel like I have a million bottles and nipples, my MIL gave us about 3dozen of them although I plan to EBF for a while so a lot of them (or all of them) might not get used. I'll just give the unused ones back to her and she can put them up in case my BIL ever finds someone to settle down with and has kids.


----------



## BlossomJ

Just read so much that I've forgotten half of it!

I put my name on the card for the secret Santa, so it's not really secret :haha: Sent it on Tuesday, but have no idea how long it'll take to arrive :shrug: Hope it gets there ok & the recipient isn't too disappointed.

Can't wait to get mine!

Nikki - Are you feeling all better now?

Kaiecee - Sorry about your house :(

The letting agent is conducting viewings on our place now, which is a pain as I'm trying to pack everything up, entertain DS, see friends who we'll be moving away from & keep the place looking like a show home for prospective tennants. I hope someone takes it straight away!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm planning on expressing just so hubby and little man have that bonding time too. So thats pretty much why I got bottles.


----------



## Lauren021406

braxton hicks are coming on strong tonight....im not breastfeeding either i just dont have desire..i know its good for the baby but i feel like you need to be dedicated to do it and im not.


----------



## gingermango

Ive bought Tommee tippee bottles, six 5oz and six 9oz ones, I do plan on trying to breastfeed even if its just the first few feeds but if it doesnt happen (as it didnt with ds) then Im prepared with formula in the cupboard and I wont let it get me down this time x


----------



## sassy_mom

Definitely don't be discouraged or feel bad if it doesn't happen. I fed DD for 2 weeks and then she was on formula. Because of the push for breastfeeding I felt awful that I couldn't continue but this time I won't! I'll know that I tried and that is all I could do. 

If you don't want to, no biggie. :shrug: I don't see the big deal and I hate when people make others feel bad because they wanted to go with formula! It isn't a crime.


----------



## gingermango

I expressed for six weeks with dd cos of her being so premature but then my milk stopped, with ds he just refused to latch on even with the mw coming round and trying to help me for days and the few times he did he just fell asleep lol but I felt terrible.

This time with me being on my own it would be easier if I could breastfeed cos obviously Ill not be sharing the night feeds with anyone but Ive already bought some formula and Im fully prepared to use it lol. If needs be Ill express for a few days so the baby gets the antibodies in the colostrum etc but I really dont mind which he has as long as he is fed lol


----------



## Kaiecee

@nikki 
Ill be doing the same thing I got some free powder samples of formula ill use those up then switch to liquid where I just have to add half formula to half boiled water it makes a lot and is good for 2 days also in the fridge 

I breast feed for 6 months with my last I was exhausted and tired it was hard for me so ill be doing just formula and it will help the bond between dh :) and help me out 

There are a lot if women out there that do make people who decide to not breast feed feel bad and there shouldn't b a right and wrong way as long as ur baby is happy :)


----------



## La Mere

I think as long as your baby is fed, happy and taken care of, you shouldn't feel guilty or bad either way. I will admit i wanted to give up so many times during just the first two weeks... But like Lauren said, it is something you have to be dedicated to.. And I stuck it out because I decided and dedicated myself to doing what I thought was best for her. It does hurt.. Sometimes alot. My nipples got dry, cracked and bled. I'm not trying to scare anyone or make anyone feel bad whatever decision they make. Just sharing what I think and some of what I went through.


----------



## duckytwins

La Mere, mind if I ask a question? 

If your nipples get dried, cracked and bleed, what do you do? Can you feed baby or is it too dangerous (as in will the baby get blood in his/her mouth?) Sorry for being so ignorant. I desperately wanted to breastfeed the boys and I never got any milk. So I desperately want to try again this time.


----------



## La Mere

duckytwins said:


> La Mere, mind if I ask a question?
> 
> If your nipples get dried, cracked and bleed, what do you do? Can you feed baby or is it too dangerous (as in will the baby get blood in his/her mouth?) Sorry for being so ignorant. I desperately wanted to breastfeed the boys and I never got any milk. So I desperately want to try again this time.

No, I don't mind at all, Jes. I used lansinoh nipple cream and vit. E oil on my nipples, both are safe to leave on between feeds and not necessary to wipe off before.baby puts nipple in their mouth.. Though I would wipe off excess if any. I asked the midwife I was still seeing back then said it was fine for baby to keep nursing, even if your nipples bled. Mine mostly bled after her feeds.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BlossomJ said:


> Just read so much that I've forgotten half of it!
> 
> I put my name on the card for the secret Santa, so it's not really secret :haha: Sent it on Tuesday, but have no idea how long it'll take to arrive :shrug: Hope it gets there ok & the recipient isn't too disappointed.
> 
> Can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Nikki - Are you feeling all better now?
> 
> Kaiecee - Sorry about your house :(
> 
> The letting agent is conducting viewings on our place now, which is a pain as I'm trying to pack everything up, entertain DS, see friends who we'll be moving away from & keep the place looking like a show home for prospective tennants. I hope someone takes it straight away!


Yes feeling much better!! :) thank u! I know that they say the flu shot cant make u sick, but ive literally felt like poop ran over twice all day, i was throwing up, couldnt eat, and this was after my regular morning ritual which is unlike me... I kept drinking fluids and it really helped with the cramps....so maybe i was having contractions from dehydration?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> braxton hicks are coming on strong tonight....im not breastfeeding either i just dont have desire..i know its good for the baby but i feel like you need to be dedicated to do it and im not.

Did u meet with your pediatrician yet?! They gave me tons of enfamil to practice on to make the formula up etc before baby comes...they also gave me the pre made bottles already and tons of coupons.... They prefer enfamil only because they get a lot of samples there. Plus tons of coupons. So we are trying that kind first...similac is outrageous expensive, but i guess it all comes down to what baby wants and can handle though. Lol


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> La Mere, mind if I ask a question?
> 
> If your nipples get dried, cracked and bleed, what do you do? Can you feed baby or is it too dangerous (as in will the baby get blood in his/her mouth?) Sorry for being so ignorant. I desperately wanted to breastfeed the boys and I never got any milk. So I desperately want to try again this time.
> 
> No, I don't mind at all, Jes. I used lansinoh nipple cream and vit. E oil on my nipples, both are safe to leave on between feeds and not necessary to wipe off before.baby puts nipple in their mouth.. Though I would wipe off excess if any. I asked the midwife I was still seeing back then said it was fine for baby to keep nursing, even if your nipples bled. Mine mostly bled after her feeds.Click to expand...

I read this in Ina May's Guide to Breastfeeding: You have to keep feeding through the cracked nipples or your supply will diminish. The bleeding won't affect baby at all except that once digested a large amount can make baby's poop black. Lansinoh was recommended as was letting milk dry on the nipple after feeding because of its natural lubricant properties. 

In practice, I have no idea how it will play out. :)


----------



## jrowenj

kinda helpful https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw24obWDba1qgzlu0.jpg


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> La Mere, mind if I ask a question?
> 
> If your nipples get dried, cracked and bleed, what do you do? Can you feed baby or is it too dangerous (as in will the baby get blood in his/her mouth?) Sorry for being so ignorant. I desperately wanted to breastfeed the boys and I never got any milk. So I desperately want to try again this time.
> 
> No, I don't mind at all, Jes. I used lansinoh nipple cream and vit. E oil on my nipples, both are safe to leave on between feeds and not necessary to wipe off before.baby puts nipple in their mouth.. Though I would wipe off excess if any. I asked the midwife I was still seeing back then said it was fine for baby to keep nursing, even if your nipples bled. Mine mostly bled after her feeds.Click to expand...
> 
> I read this in Ina May's Guide to Breastfeeding: You have to keep feeding through the cracked nipples or your supply will diminish. The bleeding won't affect baby at all except that once digested a large amount can make baby's poop black. Lansinoh was recommended as was letting milk dry on the nipple after feeding because of its natural lubricant properties.
> 
> In practice, I have no idea how it will play out. :)Click to expand...

Thanks, Ditty! I totally forgot Ina May lol. Letting milk dry on the,nipple was something I tried to do.. But most of the time they stuck to my nursing pads or bra :haha:


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> braxton hicks are coming on strong tonight....im not breastfeeding either i just dont have desire..i know its good for the baby but i feel like you need to be dedicated to do it and im not.
> 
> Did u meet with your pediatrician yet?! They gave me tons of enfamil to practice on to make the formula up etc before baby comes...they also gave me the pre made bottles already and tons of coupons.... They prefer enfamil only because they get a lot of samples there. Plus tons of coupons. So we are trying that kind first...similac is outrageous expensive, but i guess it all comes down to what baby wants and can handle though. LolClick to expand...

No i didnt meet him yet, but its the same one my sister uses and she didnt breastfeed either. I actually signed up on similacs site and got free formula and tons of coupons in the mail! I def will try enfamil too! Its hard bc you dont know what the baby is going to like/need. I know the hospital gives these tiny little bottles with formula as well.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh good to know! Im going to join just to get the free samples lol...


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all! Been following along but not posting. I feel like I'll be the last in this group to have my baby lol

As for birth plan, mine is "Get baby out" :) I haven't had any issues in the past *knock on wood* But last time around I nearly had to have her natural because I showed up at the hospital at 7 cm and by the time they got the IV and Epi in I was already 9 cm. So I am just hoping I make it to the hospital. 

I'm still breastfeeding my 16 month old. Although we have cut down to just night feedings. I used breast milk (that stuff fixes anything) for my nipples when I first started out. I am hoping that it won't be so bad this time around, but I know it wont be a cake walk since she feeds one a day not every 2-3 hours. 

I know Im only 32 weeks but I keep day dreaming about being done already. I keep wishing I was 36 weeks so that I can start wishing baby out. But I feel guilty wishing already cause it's too early. Then I see all you that are at 36+ weeks and I'm like "OHHHHH man" lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh good to know! Im going to join just to get the free samples lol...

Similac enfamil and nestle good start which give u a lot a bag of baby diapers (24) and a big can formula and a nice diaper bag which I'm giving to dh it's more like a one shoulder backpack really nice :)


----------



## els1022

My main reason for wanting to breastfeed is kind of selfish- when I stopped with my other 2 my weight stopped coming off. I've gained 40 lbs and I want it gone by summer! I agree with most of you, do what's best for you and your family. 
I did all my pre-op stuff today, medical questions and signing consent forms. Surgery is at 4 pm next week so I have to fast starting at 6am. I'm thinking I'll stay up most of the night, I probably won't be able to sleep anyway, eat a nice breakfast then sleep while the kids are at school. Otherwise I'll be nervous and hungry ALL day!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Els! So exciting! I wont lie, if i were u id be freaking out right now! Less than a week!


----------



## Kaiecee

U think its a good idea to bring a portable DVD player ?? Or just a waste if money I'm in the hospital for about 4 days and I know it can get boring when baby is sleeping and dh isn't around


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait to my little one is here but I'm also getting neurvous cuz my nesting has slacked off a little and need to get stuff done so tomorrow I really have to get my ass up then ill be 100% ready for him to b here :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey all! Been following along but not posting. I feel like I'll be the last in this group to have my baby lol
> 
> As for birth plan, mine is "Get baby out" :) I haven't had any issues in the past *knock on wood* But last time around I nearly had to have her natural because I showed up at the hospital at 7 cm and by the time they got the IV and Epi in I was already 9 cm. So I am just hoping I make it to the hospital.
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding my 16 month old. Although we have cut down to just night feedings. I used breast milk (that stuff fixes anything) for my nipples when I first started out. I am hoping that it won't be so bad this time around, but I know it wont be a cake walk since she feeds one a day not every 2-3 hours.
> 
> I know Im only 32 weeks but I keep day dreaming about being done already. I keep wishing I was 36 weeks so that I can start wishing baby out. But I feel guilty wishing already cause it's too early. Then I see all you that are at 36+ weeks and I'm like "OHHHHH man" lol

We will get there! You will get there! :) Just some more weeks to go!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just packed the babies hospital bag, and just made my checklist for my own bag! But i wont pack mine til after x mas lol...i kno im gettin slippers for x mas and i just have way too much stuff....getting excited! 34 weeks tomorrow!

Kaicee i have some nursery things to get done too, wiping windows / heaters, puttig up bookshelf and putting books away/ piggy bank / pictures/ vacuuming.... Monitors set up...oyyyy

With the holidays and end of term these next few weeks i like to be prepared!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I got two Gerber samples too.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill be setting up my angelcare baby monitor in the bassinet in our room since he will be there most if the time and only in his crib during the day when I'm down stairs 

I have a lot of stuff to get rid of that I no longer use and need to do some organization sweeping mopping window etc for baby's room and then ill relax but Xmas it's busier and harder to get to things my kids go back to their fathers on the 1st of. Jan then ill have just 10 days to get anything else that needs to be done finished :)


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> kinda helpful https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw24obWDba1qgzlu0.jpg

Good list but not enough baby stuff especial for those in hospital for more than 2 days with messes too :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I think it is strange. I signed up on all those websites and they didn't send me anything! Shame on them! lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> I think it is strange. I signed up on all those websites and they didn't send me anything! Shame on them! lol!

That's why I put my due date earlier cuz they only send them less than a month to ur due date maybe that's why but u can call the


----------



## sassy_mom

Just went onto Gerber and it said my hospital doesn't participate in their program so I can't get the cool free stuff. Boo! Why can't they just mail it to me??


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I think it is strange. I signed up on all those websites and they didn't send me anything! Shame on them! lol!
> 
> That's why I put my due date earlier cuz they only send them less than a month to ur due date maybe that's why but u can call theClick to expand...


I went on to check one of them and it had a very old address even though I registered with my address now??? I just re-registered. lol!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello, ladies! Thank you for the suggestions... I'm just at a loss. I've tried braces but am really uncomfortable, i may ask about antihistamines at my appt next week. Thank goodness I only have one more week of work! 

Baby's bag is almost packed and I have a lot of my things ready ti be packed, just not in the actual suitcase yet! I also went on a major nesting spree tonight and the nursery is almost done! Of course I overdid it all day today and my feet are now enormous. I've spent the last hour guzzling water and propping them up. I'm hoping ti avoid the fluid redistributing in my sleep back to my poor hands! 

To be honest I have not bought a single bottle. I'm hoping to bf exclusively in the beginning and I worry that by having bottles in the house I will be tempted to stop bf if I get frustrated. Once we get over the initial period I'll invest in some and start pumping so little guy is adjusted before starting daycare. And speaking of which- we have our first round of tours, etc a week from Monday to start to pick out a good one! I feel a little silly doing it this early but would like to be at a nice school and get a spot! Sometimes I wish I could stay home and be with my baby all day. I also think I'm too antsy and would miss a lot of aspects of my job. 

Marshall's and tjmaxx are amazing for baby stuff! I got a gorgeous sleep swaddler the other day for cheap and saw the tommie tipper bottles too. My mom got a few cute snowshoes too!


----------



## sassy_mom

So apparently Chloe thinks it is fun to repeatedly bang her head against my cervix. If this is going to be an everyday occurrence until my due date, I am going to be very ill for the next 4 weeks! I had some strong BH tonight and a little cramping as well and then back to her head banging! Perhaps she thinks if she does that, she can get out easier! :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
That's so weird they had ur old address I find the best same were from nestle good start :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Sassy
> That's so weird they had ur old address I find the best same were from nestle good start :)

It was my address from when I had DD. We haven't lived there in a loooong time. Guess I registered for them then too! hahaha!


----------



## sassy_mom

Not sure what is going on. I have quite a bit of pain in my low back and a pulling/tugging feeling in the very front bottom of my stomach that runs straight down to my vajayjay. It feels like someone is trying to tug something out. Had several stronger bh than what I am use to. I am laying on my left side trying to go to sleep but I am so uncomfortable. My whole vajayjay is starting to feel kind of achey but she has been head butting my cervix again so it could just be that. :shrug: Maybe I need a good night sleep. Lol! Or as close as I can get to one.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u get some good sleep just like us I think our babies want out :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - It sounds like you have such an active baby! Hope you get some relief. I wonder if she'll be a wriggler when she gets out, or if she just wants to have a good stretch & can't?!

Nikki - Glad you're feeling ok now. It sounded a bit scary. Keep up those fluids & take care :hugs:

Getting excited about Els having the baby, so can't even imagine what she must be feeling like! :D


----------



## mellywelly

I feel a bit worried today. When I woke up this morning TMI my knickers felt really damp. This is exactly how my waters started leaking with ds, and at exactly this point too. I really hope it's not my waters leaking again, I didn't want to have this baby before Xmas. I'll just keep an eye on it for now, don't want to ring the midwife or they will want me to go in and be checked.


----------



## Lillian33

Fingers crossed it's not your waters Melly, rest up as much as you can :hugs:

Sassy you do have one wiggler there dont you!!

Hope everyone else is feeling well :) Bring on the weekend, I'm exhausted!!

xxx


----------



## Lilahbear

Had my 36 week scan this morning and the placenta has moved and is no longer low lying. Yay! The baby also stuck its tongue out which was really cute.

When I got home I went to the bathroom as was feeling quite damp and when I wiped noticed a big blob of jelly which looked like I had blown my nose (sorry if tmi). I am wondering if that was part of my mucus plug as that's how my midwife described it. I know it can happen weeks before labour, but it was quite a surprise.


----------



## mellywelly

Sounds like its a bit of your plug!


----------



## Lilahbear

I don't think anyone should be made to feel bad about bottle feeding. I was bottle fed and have an excellent immune system. I plan to breastfeed, but I'm not going to beat myself up about it if I can't.

Melly - I hope you are ok and it's not your waters leaking.


----------



## span

Hope it's not your waters Melly. :hugs:

I've got a couple of bottles left over from Meg and will just get some new teats for them for when I express. I'm hoping to EBF this time as well. I managed to feed Meg until she was 13 months and stopped when my supply virtually vanished in early pregnancy and my nipples got sore. I'll be happy to get to a year with this one. :flower:
I had no real issues last time. She was a bit slow to latch at 1st because she was a bit sleepy but I never got sore/cracked nipples. I had the usual 'toe-curling let down pain' at the start of feeds for a while but that was all and it really wasn't that bad. I used lansinoh on my nips from day one as a precaution and I'll be packing a new tube in my bag. :thumbup:
Night feeds were easy for the 1st couple of weeks - hubby would change her bum while I just stayed in bed, sat up and got a boob out ready. :haha:
I've started putting a few bits into my hospital bag now, though hoping I don't need it. The MW is coming for a home visit at 37+4 and will bring all the home birth stuff and go through everything then. Hope baby doesn't decide to come between 37 weeks and then otherwise I will not be amused! 

Hubby had an 'oops' moment yesterday when his mum was here. He referred to baby as 'Darcey'. We haven't told people that we know the gender and haven't told people the names we've choosen either. I just casually said "or Finn" and MIL seemed too interested in the names to have noticed the gender slippage. She didn't seem overly keen on the names by her reaction but hey ho it's not her baby. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Mel

span said:


> Hope it's not your waters Melly. :hugs:
> 
> I've got a couple of bottles left over from Meg and will just get some new teats for them for when I express. I'm hoping to EBF this time as well. I managed to feed Meg until she was 13 months and stopped when my supply virtually vanished in early pregnancy and my nipples got sore. I'll be happy to get to a year with this one. :flower:
> I had no real issues last time. She was a bit slow to latch at 1st because she was a bit sleepy but I never got sore/cracked nipples. I had the usual 'toe-curling let down pain' at the start of feeds for a while but that was all and it really wasn't that bad. I used lansinoh on my nips from day one as a precaution and I'll be packing a new tube in my bag. :thumbup:
> Night feeds were easy for the 1st couple of weeks - hubby would change her bum while I just stayed in bed, sat up and got a boob out ready. :haha:
> I've started putting a few bits into my hospital bag now, though hoping I don't need it. The MW is coming for a home visit at 37+4 and will bring all the home birth stuff and go through everything then. Hope baby doesn't decide to come between 37 weeks and then otherwise I will not be amused!
> 
> Hubby had an 'oops' moment yesterday when his mum was here. He referred to baby as 'Darcey'. We haven't told people that we know the gender and haven't told people the names we've choosen either. I just casually said "or Finn" and MIL seemed too interested in the names to have noticed the gender slippage. She didn't seem overly keen on the names by her reaction but hey ho it's not her baby. :winkwink:

I think Darcey is a really lovely name :)


----------



## mellywelly

Darcy can be for either sex can't it?


----------



## Poppy84

Omg some bright yellow water stuff is coming out my left boob! I didn't expect it to be so yellow. Is that normal? And y is not coming out my right?


----------



## CharlieO

mellywelly said:


> I feel a bit worried today. When I woke up this morning TMI my knickers felt really damp. This is exactly how my waters started leaking with ds, and at exactly this point too. I really hope it's not my waters leaking again, I didn't want to have this baby before Xmas. I'll just keep an eye on it for now, don't want to ring the midwife or they will want me to go in and be checked.

Put in a pad, see if you get anymore... finger crossed for you. xx


----------



## Poppy84

CharlieO said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit worried today. When I woke up this morning TMI my knickers felt really damp. This is exactly how my waters started leaking with ds, and at exactly this point too. I really hope it's not my waters leaking again, I didn't want to have this baby before Xmas. I'll just keep an eye on it for now, don't want to ring the midwife or they will want me to go in and be checked.
> 
> Put in a pad, see if you get anymore... finger crossed for you. xxClick to expand...

I hope it's not ur waters. Could it possibly be urine or discharge?


----------



## jrowenj

Thinking about you, melly


----------



## Kaiecee

Melly
Hope ur ok keep us updated our bodies do weird stuff at this stage


----------



## Little J

Darkstar- my BH have been becoming more regular in the mornings and afternoons as well. I feel so silly not realizing thats what was going on this whole time, but i guess i cant get too hard on myself, it is my first pregnancy! The only thing that seems to make it settle is to sit down and relax. If i dont they last longer.

Melly- hope things are ok! Iv heard so many women having alot of "wetness" down there thinking its their water breaking, but it ended up not being. But you have been thru this before with DS so you know best! My Dr. said they would always rather me come in if somthing like that happened just in case. Dont wanna get an infection and cause harm to LO!


----------



## Little J

Jrow- I cant beleive your full term! and a watermelon!!!! :happydance:

I want these last weeks to fly by for me, im getting anxious and excited to have my little guy!!


----------



## Kaiecee

One night I was so wet and dh woke me up he thought I broke my water lol but it was just extra cm but I can see how that can freak anyone out


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Melly - hope all is ok and it isn't your waters leaking.

Well been to see my consultant and she palpated and wasn't sure so got a presentation scan. Had to wait ages for it and in the end she got inpatient with the sonographers so look me up to delivery suite and scanned me herself. Glad to say delivery suite was very quite! I thought oh god no screamers pls! 

Well baby has turned, is nicely head down and engaged. I actually wonder if she was breech to start with as he said is heartbeat is in line with my naval which may have confused my midwife, but definitely down and engaged. She didn't think he would turn now!

She said they wouldn't book c section based on his size as at last scan was in average range, albeit at the top of the range. I'm pleased as means I can at least try naturally :)


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks everyone, I don't think it's cm as its gone now that its dried. It didn't smell like urine, but last year I did have a leaky bladder but had to stop meds when trying for the baby, but have been fine without it all year. Maybe it was just sweat? Lol I'm soggy again, but that's because I popped to the shops (posted secret santa) and I sneezed, and a bit leaked out:blush:


----------



## mellywelly

That's all great news Sonia!! They say bigger babies can be easier to deliver as gravity helps them out!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sonia what wonderful news!

Melly I hope that it is nothing to worry over but definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhhhh babiesss r coming!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Makes it all so much more real! Yay!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, so is today your last day at work or are you doing next week?


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats Sonia such good news won't be long now :) 

Now that everyone is getting so close I'm getting neurvous :)


----------



## mellywelly

I can't believe how quick this pregnancy has gone! I don't feel ready for the baby yet, maybe another 3 or 4 months?


----------



## brieri1

I'm 36 weeks today, and I wish I could be more excited. But I woke up this morning to find I had peed myself a little bit in my sleep, something I haven't done since I was little, and I'm pretty ashamed about it. On top of that, my husband's tooth broke during the night. He broke his jaw when he was 2 and this one adult tooth in the front was already dead when it came in. Its been shaved down to the nerves to make putting a cap on it easier, but without a cap, he's in a ton a pain and can't eat because he can't deal with hot or cold. And his cap popped off. He's going to VA dental this morning to see if they will help, but if they won't, I don't know what we'll do. We don't have insurance.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri - Sorry you are having a bad start to your day. Don't let it get to you. When you are pregnant the baby is constantly smashing over on your bladder. It is normal and nothing to be ashamed about. 
I'm sorry to hear about your husbands tooth. That sounds really painful and I hope that the VA will be able to help him.


----------



## jrowenj

Brier theres no reason to be ashamed. I have peed myself during the day while wide awake from baby on bladder. :hugs: sorry youre feeling down today


----------



## DittyByrd

I finally had a beautiful baby dream last night! No more giving birth to cats, dogs, or partial babies!!!

The baby was older, maybe 6 months and I swear to you, it was the most beautiful baby I have ever seen. And...it was a girl! We'll know in 6 weeks if that was a premonition!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I just read all of your posts and now I'm light headed... and nervous haha IT'S HAPPENING! We are looking for signs of labor, and it could happen any second now! Wuaaaaah!!!! :wohoo:

- Sonia: That's awesome! Good news he is turned!
- Melly: I hope you discover what it is! 
- Sassy: Feeling any better?


----------



## mellywelly

Brier, firstly are you sure it was wee? Even if it was, it's nothing to be ashamed of! You cant help it, just like I couldn't help wetting myself in the shop today!


----------



## mellywelly

I made ds's t-shirt, although I think it might be a bit wonkey!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0751.jpg


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Melly - hope all is ok and it isn't your waters leaking.
> 
> Well been to see my consultant and she palpated and wasn't sure so got a presentation scan. Had to wait ages for it and in the end she got inpatient with the sonographers so look me up to delivery suite and scanned me herself. Glad to say delivery suite was very quite! I thought oh god no screamers pls!
> 
> Well baby has turned, is nicely head down and engaged. I actually wonder if she was breech to start with as he said is heartbeat is in line with my naval which may have confused my midwife, but definitely down and engaged. She didn't think he would turn now!
> 
> She said they wouldn't book c section based on his size as at last scan was in average range, albeit at the top of the range. I'm pleased as means I can at least try naturally :)

That's brilliant Sonia!!! :happydance: So pleased she's finally managed to turn and wonderful that you can try & have the birth you wanted! That has just made my day :D

Melly - Keep an eye on it. Hopefully you won't have any more mystery wetness, but really think you should get it looked at if it happens again :hugs:

I've seriously overdone it today. Packed some boxes, done three loads of laundry & cleaned & tidied the whole house top to bottom. Even cleaned the insides of all the windows! I got one bout of bad cramps towards the end, but the baby has been having a good wriggle since I stopped, so I'm not worried. We had a viewing on the house late afternoon & the family loved it, so fingers crossed they want to take it & we won't be invaded by the letting agent every other day!


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - Sorry about your DH, that sounds nasty. Hope he gets it sorted. As for you, don't feel silly, it's so common! I've been a bit lazy with my pelvic floor exercises & I'm just realising the I need to put some work in as I'm pretty sure I've been on the verge of wetting myself every day recently! :hugs:

Deedee - It's soooo exciting! :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I wish it was! Have until Wednesday of next week to do plus Friday if I don't go to the Christmas gathering on Thursday x


----------



## Little J

I got news on why i keep having BH and why they are super painful.

I had them again this morning, but the pain lasted for almost 2 hours. My back ached, tummy was tight off and on. It also hurt to move around bc the top of my belly hurt.

I called the nurse and the Dr. said they think its a mixture of the BH which can be bothersom, but also probably my Gallbladder! They said with everything so tight up there and squished and some pregnant womens gallbladders dont function as normal bc of pregnancy etc. So they said to try and eat a less fatty diet (which i havent had much of a fatty diet to begin with?)

I just find it odd for the pain being from my gall bladder? But i guess as the pain is always in the top of my stomach (not like lower uterine pain or anything)


----------



## Soniamillie01

The say gallbladder pain is worse than labour!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh if it is then labor is going to be a walk in the park for me! I had gallbladder issues for 10 months, dieting for 10 months and pains FOR 10 MONTHS! They couldn't take it out 'til my liver was back to normal and my anemia for a bleeding gastritis was better! They finally got it out and I didn't really miss it at all hahahaha


----------



## sassy_mom

Yes Deedee. Thanks! I think that being so close to the end, I'm wearing out a lot faster but still pushing on as before. I think these last few nights I've just been overly tired and really needing to be resting more. I have been having a lot of BH today though. A couple very strong ones. Still not painful just strong. 

I'm trying to take it a little easier but it is hard when there is laundry and dishes that need doing. Not too much longer now ... and things will be back to somewhat normal. I will be thankful to be able to walk around again. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Gallbladder pain sounds awful LittleJ. Is there anything they can do for you or anything you can do to help relieve it?


----------



## Kaiecee

Not feeling good today hit flashes aren't helping and I think ill take a nap and see if this passes


----------



## duckytwins

I have a question. I went to bed super swollen last night (so much so that it hurt). Woke up much better this morning. Sat at my desk for an hour to work and as soon as I got up, realized I was swollen and in pain again (mostly feet, legs and hands). So I sat on the couch with my feet up, but so far no relief. I'm guessing it was sitting at the computer that caused the swelling? But my question is, once you swell, is there anything you can do about it? Or is that it, and I'm going to be swollen for the rest of the day? Is it more about prevention than trying to get it to go down once it's happened???


----------



## DittyByrd

duckytwins said:


> I have a question. I went to bed super swollen last night (so much so that it hurt). Woke up much better this morning. Sat at my desk for an hour to work and as soon as I got up, realized I was swollen and in pain again (mostly feet, legs and hands). So I sat on the couch with my feet up, but so far no relief. I'm guessing it was sitting at the computer that caused the swelling? But my question is, once you swell, is there anything you can do about it? Or is that it, and I'm going to be swollen for the rest of the day? Is it more about prevention than trying to get it to go down once it's happened???

Drink lots and lots of water. It seems counter-intuitive but it helps eliminate the water weight. I lost 2lbs last weekend doing this!

Also, keep your feet elevated during the day as much as possible to prevent the fluid from pooling in your legs.

My OB said it happens to everyone. It's uncomfortable but rest assured there's no danger in it!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I have a question. I went to bed super swollen last night (so much so that it hurt). Woke up much better this morning. Sat at my desk for an hour to work and as soon as I got up, realized I was swollen and in pain again (mostly feet, legs and hands). So I sat on the couch with my feet up, but so far no relief. I'm guessing it was sitting at the computer that caused the swelling? But my question is, once you swell, is there anything you can do about it? Or is that it, and I'm going to be swollen for the rest of the day? Is it more about prevention than trying to get it to go down once it's happened???


Everybody is different and I suppose it depends on what triggered it. I know around Thanksgiving I was swollen for 3 days straight with no relief and then it was just gone. I would say try and keep your feet elevated and drink plenty of water. I also read that taking a walk can help. Not that any of us want to be up walking around. lol!


----------



## fingersxxd

Little j coffee strong coffee helps loads with gall bladder pain! I know you have to watch your intake but 1 small cup should help.


----------



## La Mere

Sonia, glad to hear baby has turned! That must be a relief! :hugs:

Melly, I hope you figure out what it was. :hugs: Hope you are doing okay.

Brieri, there is no need to be ashamed! I wet myself out in front of a thrift shop and had to buy a pair of pants to change into. :blush: It's very normal and common. I am sorry to hear about your DH, hope he can get the help he needs.

DeeDee, it is terribly exciting! I wonder who will be the next one to have their baby! 

LittleJ, sorry to hear about your gallbladder pain. Hope they can do something for you to give you some kind of relief. :hugs:

Afm- I am 35 weeks today! Hello, little coconut! :haha: I have a couple bump pics but can't post them till hubby gets home. Our charger for our phone is broken and we have to charge it in the car, so I can't turn on the wifi to use the laptop..


----------



## BabyHopeful2

brieri1 said:


> I'm 36 weeks today, and I wish I could be more excited. But I woke up this morning to find I had peed myself a little bit in my sleep, something I haven't done since I was little, and I'm pretty ashamed about it. On top of that, my husband's tooth broke during the night. He broke his jaw when he was 2 and this one adult tooth in the front was already dead when it came in. Its been shaved down to the nerves to make putting a cap on it easier, but without a cap, he's in a ton a pain and can't eat because he can't deal with hot or cold. And his cap popped off. He's going to VA dental this morning to see if they will help, but if they won't, I don't know what we'll do. We don't have insurance.

I hope the VA takes care of it!

Don't feel bad about wetting the bed. At least you didn't pee in public like me. :blush: While I was pumping gas the baby hit my bladder so hard I couldn't stop myself. Luckily I was wearing a pantyliner (since he kicks my bladder a lot), but I drove promptly home to change.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

18 days until induction!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BabyHopeful2 said:


> 18 days until induction!

Oh Lord, yay!! How I wish I was down counting like that!!! Can't wait!

Keep us posted!


----------



## darkstar

It would be nice having a real countdown. I'm afraid to countdown the days in case I go really overdue and set myself up for disappointment!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had gallbladder problems but got that sorted when they took it out!!! Now since they use ur belly button to put a microscope or pull the gall bladder out, they made my belly button way small...so looks like my belly button is going to pop out soon lol

And with the water retention, just like the ladies said, drink tons of water!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I had gallbladder problems but got that sorted when they took it out!!! Now since they use ur belly button to put a microscope or pull the gall bladder out, they made my belly button way small...so looks like my belly button is going to pop out soon lol
> 
> And with the water retention, just like the ladies said, drink tons of water!!!

Haha, when they went in my belly button they saw a hernia and had to fix it and open one right beside my belly button. I wonder if that's why I don't have an outie belly button now.


----------



## darkstar

My belly button looks crazy, its half in and half out and looks a darker colour than the rest of my belly. 

I can't stop eating. I just cooked a huge breakfast then started eating all these christmas goodies OH got in a hamper.. shortbread and fruit pies. He was laughing at me last night because I cooked canneloni and burnt it and I stood by the oven in tears crying "But I'm hungry!". It was funny afterwards but I was so distraught at the time!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh my, I cried today all over my haircut! I've had it all cut off, like 5/6 inches and it's too short, I was dreading coming home as DH was like don't cut to too short!!!! I did have a moan at the girl as I didn't ask for it this short :(


----------



## DeedeeBeester

:hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh no Sonia :( It might grow on you?! :haha:

(sorry that was a really bad attempt at humour!) :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Gosh Deedee you went through hell for that 10 months by the sounds, hopefully your labour is a breeze compared to that!!

Little J, I hope your gallbladder pain doesn't get any worse, take it easy!

Sonia I'm so glad your boy has turned and is nicely head down, what a relief for you :thumbup:

Happy 35 weeks LaMere, eeeekkk so exciting for everyone, babies coming so soon!!

Blossom, I'm going to do the same today, some packing and clean the windows - I will take note from you though not to over do it!

Brieri, so sorry your DH is in so much pain, hope they can fix his tooth up :hugs:

Sassy, keep resting up as much as possible - you too Ducky!

Melly, such a cute shirt, DS will look adorable!!

Oh no dark star, I would have been gutted if I had done that to my dinner as well, I'm a bottomless pit at the moment too!!

Phew, sorry for the long post, I'm always playing catch up being in the opposite time zone to most of you :haha:

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure it will, it's not too bad and think it's just because it is so much shorter! If I get a chance I'll post a picture x


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm sure it will, it's not too bad and think it's just because it is so much shorter! If I get a chance I'll post a picture x


:hugs: :hugs: Sorry it wasn't what you wanted. Look online and see if you can find ways to rock it! When I got the urge to chop all mine off (on purpose) I was a little overwhelmed at having boy hair ... So I went googling ... And now I know how to rock the hair and I wouldn't ever go back! lol! If nothing else, just remember it will grow back. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little J

sassy_mom said:


> Gallbladder pain sounds awful LittleJ. Is there anything they can do for you or anything you can do to help relieve it?

not really, they said to just eat a lower fat diet to try and help but my diet isnt high in fat to begin with? After baby is born it should be fine then

Ive NEVER had issues before, so i feel like my body is failing me during pregnancy :nope:

i tell ya, it does NOT feel good at all! and to top it all off i was having BH with it also... so my tummy was tightening off and on, and i had the horrible pain at the top of my belly. 

At first i thought the pain was from BH so i thought for sure i must be a HUGE whimp when it comes to contraction pain... but hearing that its probably my gall bladder, and alot of women thus far have told me that pain is worse than labor, i feel back to normal about maybe not being as beig of a whimp :blush:


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I had gallbladder problems but got that sorted when they took it out!!! Now since they use ur belly button to put a microscope or pull the gall bladder out, they made my belly button way small...so looks like my belly button is going to pop out soon lol
> 
> And with the water retention, just like the ladies said, drink tons of water!!!

they thought i had apendicitis when i was in hghschool but it turned out to be a cyst on my fallopian tube! so they did a laproscopic surgery too where they took it out through my belly button. I have a "man made" belly button now bc of the stitches theymade to sew me up. since my belly is protruding so much my belly button looks wierd bc its trying to stretch out!


----------



## Kaiecee

I woke up too late didn't get much done except for the other day when I cooked from morning to night but that's not gonna be enough I really need to get things going I need some type of energy boost something a drink I can make if anyone knows if anything to help me with my low energy I'm all ears well technically eyes lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> Gosh Deedee you went through hell for that 10 months by the sounds, hopefully your labour is a breeze compared to that!!
> 
> 
> 
> xxx

Yeah, I was on bed rest for a month because liver was super duper big, but diet managed to keep some of the pain away, I did get super pains if did too much or ate something I shouldn't. I managed to knock some major weight off though... :haha: 3 years and some months now and I'm humongous while pregnant :dohh: haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I had gallbladder problems but got that sorted when they took it out!!! Now since they use ur belly button to put a microscope or pull the gall bladder out, they made my belly button way small...so looks like my belly button is going to pop out soon lol
> 
> And with the water retention, just like the ladies said, drink tons of water!!!
> 
> they thought i had apendicitis when i was in hghschool but it turned out to be a cyst on my fallopian tube! so they did a laproscopic surgery too where they took it out through my belly button. I have a "man made" belly button now bc of the stitches theymade to sew me up. since my belly is protruding so much my belly button looks wierd bc its trying to stretch out!Click to expand...

Lol man made belly button, thats exactly what mine is! Looks funky trying to stretch lol.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ugh .... I'm hurting again tonight. I'm having cramping and back pain. I've had some pressure again. Not quite the head banging that she has been doing but come one. I didn't even do much today. Literally I loaded my dishwasher and made dinner otherwise I was sitting and resting today. I really wish DH didn't have to work tonight. :nope:


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> Ugh .... I'm hurting again tonight. I'm having cramping and back pain. I've had some pressure again. Not quite the head banging that she has been doing but come one. I didn't even do much today. Literally I loaded my dishwasher and made dinner otherwise I was sitting and resting today. I really wish DH didn't have to work tonight. :nope:

Sorry you're not feeling well :-( You don't think it's early labour?


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh .... I'm hurting again tonight. I'm having cramping and back pain. I've had some pressure again. Not quite the head banging that she has been doing but come one. I didn't even do much today. Literally I loaded my dishwasher and made dinner otherwise I was sitting and resting today. I really wish DH didn't have to work tonight. :nope:
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well :-( You don't think it's early labour?Click to expand...


I will bring it up with the doctor on Tuesday unless things get worse. I feel like this at night and in the morning and throughout the day I'm ok. I just think it is the day wearing on me. At least that is what I am hoping. I am excited to meet my little jellybean but not yet. I'd rather be full term.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh .... I'm hurting again tonight. I'm having cramping and back pain. I've had some pressure again. Not quite the head banging that she has been doing but come one. I didn't even do much today. Literally I loaded my dishwasher and made dinner otherwise I was sitting and resting today. I really wish DH didn't have to work tonight. :nope:
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well :-( You don't think it's early labour?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will bring it up with the doctor on Tuesday unless things get worse. I feel like this at night and in the morning and throughout the day I'm ok. I just think it is the day wearing on me. At least that is what I am hoping. I am excited to meet my little jellybean but not yet. I'd rather be full term.Click to expand...

Understandable. Hopefully its just your body getting some practise in for when its time. I'm noticing my braxton hicks getting more painful and crampy as the days go on.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh .... I'm hurting again tonight. I'm having cramping and back pain. I've had some pressure again. Not quite the head banging that she has been doing but come one. I didn't even do much today. Literally I loaded my dishwasher and made dinner otherwise I was sitting and resting today. I really wish DH didn't have to work tonight. :nope:
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well :-( You don't think it's early labour?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will bring it up with the doctor on Tuesday unless things get worse. I feel like this at night and in the morning and throughout the day I'm ok. I just think it is the day wearing on me. At least that is what I am hoping. I am excited to meet my little jellybean but not yet. I'd rather be full term.Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Hopefully its just your body getting some practise in for when its time. I'm noticing my braxton hicks getting more painful and crampy as the days go on.Click to expand...


I think I might soak in my tub. I did tell DH to make sure he had his cell just in case though. I do remember before having DD, I hurt and ached for about 4 days. I'm not having any contractions though. Not any real ones. I haven't had any BH since this afternoon so maybe I just need to prop up my feet and try to relax. I do wish I had some chocolate cake though. hahaha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think im coming down with something! My sinuses are under so much pressure right now! Meh.... 

Ive been noticing tons of braxton hicks the past few days, those period like cramps ive been getting are def them!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh .... I'm hurting again tonight. I'm having cramping and back pain. I've had some pressure again. Not quite the head banging that she has been doing but come one. I didn't even do much today. Literally I loaded my dishwasher and made dinner otherwise I was sitting and resting today. I really wish DH didn't have to work tonight. :nope:
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well :-( You don't think it's early labour?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will bring it up with the doctor on Tuesday unless things get worse. I feel like this at night and in the morning and throughout the day I'm ok. I just think it is the day wearing on me. At least that is what I am hoping. I am excited to meet my little jellybean but not yet. I'd rather be full term.Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Hopefully its just your body getting some practise in for when its time. I'm noticing my braxton hicks getting more painful and crampy as the days go on.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I might soak in my tub. I did tell DH to make sure he had his cell just in case though. I do remember before having DD, I hurt and ached for about 4 days. I'm not having any contractions though. Not any real ones. I haven't had any BH since this afternoon so maybe I just need to prop up my feet and try to relax. I do wish I had some chocolate cake though. hahaha!Click to expand...

A baths a good idea! Sounds fantastic actually! I may join your bath club too and lay with a hot rag on my face too!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

*sends virtual chocolate cake to sassy* lol 
Oh yes the period like pains! I dislike them so!


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> *sends virtual chocolate cake to sassy* lol
> Oh yes the period like pains! I dislike them so!


OH THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

My belly button doesn't seem like it wants to pop out at all. 

We are CERTAINLY getting to the end as we're all whining about how much this and that hurts! It really means we are so close. So very close. :) The reality of it is sinking in.


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! BH on top of baby with the hiccups! :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> WOW! BH on top of baby with the hiccups! :haha:

wow!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

We are getting close. And there is so much pressure to get everything done in time. Clean the house, celebrate Christmas with family, reach goals for work before maternity leave...


----------



## Kaiecee

I just need energy for tomorrow to clean I had to reschedule my flu shot hope I can get another appointment soon my sugars are high again I really don't understand but I'm trying my best 

Dh made me a good supper and ran me a bath now were just gonna watch a movie and bed 
Hope I get to sleep in a little tomorrow but I really want to get stuff done :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

As hubby was just rubbing oil on my belly, i am happy to say i still dont have one stretch mark ( i have faint white ones on my hips from during college years) but... None yet so far... When do they start popping up?! I def had a growth spurt these past two weeks and i can only imagine getting even larger... I know if u have had a belly piercing ( i took it out at 20 weeks) that u can get some small red ones extend from that but i still dont see anything...i also heard that a lot of ppl dont see stretch marks until after the birth once they deflate....hmmmm


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> I just need energy for tomorrow to clean I had to reschedule my flu shot hope I can get another appointment soon my sugars are high again I really don't understand but I'm trying my best
> 
> Dh made me a good supper and ran me a bath now were just gonna watch a movie and bed
> Hope I get to sleep in a little tomorrow but I really want to get stuff done :)

It has become increasingly difficult to keep my sugars in perfect control these past 3 weeks! Im so frustrated and im doing my best and its making me miserable because i dont want ella to get too big... On monday she was 5 lbs estimated..

The lne doctor even told me as each week passes from 32 weeks on its going to get hard to stay perfect but to not beat myself up over it!


----------



## sassy_mom

Some people don't get any stretch marks. My best friend has had 2 kids and not one mark on her body anywhere! Where me ... DD made me look like a road map.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know ive mentioned this before, but my mom didnt have one after 3 children and one weighed 10 lbs! She has a very tiny frame too...hope i got those genes!


----------



## darkstar

Kaiecee said:


> I just need energy for tomorrow to clean I had to reschedule my flu shot hope I can get another appointment soon my sugars are high again I really don't understand but I'm trying my best
> 
> Dh made me a good supper and ran me a bath now were just gonna watch a movie and bed
> Hope I get to sleep in a little tomorrow but I really want to get stuff done :)

Awww jealous I wish my OH would cook me dinner for once. I tried dropping him a hint yesterday when he went out for lunch with workmates and I told him how long it had been since I had eaten a nice meal I didn't have to cook myself... hint not taken!


----------



## sassy_mom

That would be so awesome to have someone else cook for once!!! Ugh! Except my cooking is way better. hahahaha!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ahhh .. my cousin is in the hospital having her baby!!! She is on the west coast and all of us are out on the east coast so we are just waiting to hear anything from her. So crazy!!!!


----------



## Little J

sassy- hope the BH settle down a bit

Ducky- were you the one who said she was diagnosed with interhaptic cholestasis? (ICP)

After my gall bladder incident pain today, my hands and feet have been really itchy! So i just searched for it on the internet and found ICP and it says if u have bile blockage or gall stones. Im kinda concerned by what i read bc it says it can be dangerous to baby and sometimes they induce you bc of having this?


----------



## Kaiecee

darkstar said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I just need energy for tomorrow to clean I had to reschedule my flu shot hope I can get another appointment soon my sugars are high again I really don't understand but I'm trying my best
> 
> Dh made me a good supper and ran me a bath now were just gonna watch a movie and bed
> Hope I get to sleep in a little tomorrow but I really want to get stuff done :)
> 
> Awww jealous I wish my OH would cook me dinner for once. I tried dropping him a hint yesterday when he went out for lunch with workmates and I told him how long it had been since I had eaten a nice meal I didn't have to cook myself... hint not taken!Click to expand...

It's funny cuz he loves to cook I cook once in a while but he usually does all the cooking and he's really good at it where I do all the baking cuz he doesn't really know how to I couldn't get any luckier with a man that cooks me almost all my meals :) but I do help him with some of it


----------



## Kaiecee

Warning tmi!!!

Sometimes after I have an orgasm I feel bh but super intense 
And once I had a cramp afterwards which killed but went away 
Is this normal?


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Warning tmi!!!
> 
> Sometimes after I have an orgasm I feel bh but super intense
> And once I had a cramp afterwards which killed but went away
> Is this normal?

I have the same thing. It makes me a little afraid for DH to get near me. :haha::haha: I think it is just how the body is reacting to the muscle spasm.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's what I though :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Anyone know when the movements start slowing down? She hasn't slowed any. Her movements are huge and sometimes I think she is having a dance party in there. Right when I lay down to go to sleep is the worst!!!! Even her hiccups are visibly noticeable. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
I think that too sometimes expecially at night it can get so uncomfortable


----------



## sassy_mom

Found this if anyone is interested in reading up on movements. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a549375/your-babys-movements-in-pregnancy


----------



## brieri1

Thank you ladies for your kind words. I'm not positive it was pee, but I'm pretty sure. It didn't have a smell, but I've been staying ultra hydrated.

As for my husband, I rushed him 45 minutes away to his childhood dentist. He put the veneer back on for only 87 dollars and scheduled to put a cap on his tooth in March. We are both feeling a lot better about the situation. The pain has been dulled a lot.

Lilah has been crazy active today. I can't believe I have only one more week until I'm full term!


----------



## darkstar

Kaiecee said:


> Warning tmi!!!
> 
> Sometimes after I have an orgasm I feel bh but super intense
> And once I had a cramp afterwards which killed but went away
> Is this normal?

Yes. I actually find it difficult to orgasm because I know how painful it is going to be, I don't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> Anyone know when the movements start slowing down? She hasn't slowed any. Her movements are huge and sometimes I think she is having a dance party in there. Right when I lay down to go to sleep is the worst!!!! Even her hiccups are visibly noticeable. :haha:

I don't remember mine ever slowing down with other pregnancies. This little guy is way more active than my other two though and OH says I even groan in my sleep when he's kicking me. And the mexican waves when a limb runs right across my belly and past my belly button are killer.. my belly button gets real sore when he focuses on that area.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - I didn't get any stretch marks on my tummy with DS, but the past couple of days I've been wondering if I'm maybe just getting one or two. The problem is I always think I have, then realise it's just marks from where my jeans have been digging in or where my underwear has been creased :haha: Hope I avoid them again!

Lillian - Where are you moving to? I'm getting so excited about our move, but I just realised that DH has Christmas parties with work this weekend & next Fri/Saturday, so I've a lot to do to get us organised!


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:



> sassy- hope the BH settle down a bit
> 
> Ducky- were you the one who said she was diagnosed with interhaptic cholestasis? (ICP)
> 
> After my gall bladder incident pain today, my hands and feet have been really itchy! So i just searched for it on the internet and found ICP and it says if u have bile blockage or gall stones. Im kinda concerned by what i read bc it says it can be dangerous to baby and sometimes they induce you bc of having this?

Els is being induced due to cholestasis I think. I'm sure she could give you some advice & probably has some experience through her job too. From what I understand, they would normally induce you if you had it as the risks mainly occur if you're left right until term. Hopefully you just have regular pregnancy itching, but you'll need to get it checked I would think :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Ducky was tested for it but didn't have it. The tested me this week too due to my itchynesss. They think there is a slightly higher risk of stillborn I think with it if left to go full term so would induce you early. I think it can also be a sign of pre-eclampsia too.I think obstetric cholostasis is usually worse itch wise at night.


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone else get a sensation that feels like your foo or vejayJay? Is about to break in half? It's so uncomfortable!


----------



## span

Good article about the movements. :thumbup: Matches what I've been experiencing as movements have definately calmed down, though I get plenty of knees or feet to my ribs, mainly on my right side. Sometimes she tries to stretch her legs out so I get a bottom poking out one side and feet the other. :wacko:
I get plenty of BH's every evening. :flower:

Last time I got a couple of fresh stretchies on my upper thighs (to add to my teenage ones :blush: ) and, so far this time, I've got some more on my thighs. My bump is way bigger this time though so I'm not counting my chickens.....:wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Ducky - glad you are home, have been thinking of you as I know all the others have too.
> 
> Melly - sorry no scan but like you say better to have no scan because everything is ok than have a scan because they think they need to check up on something.
> 
> Betheney - so good to hear from you, hope he is allowed home very soon.
> 
> Afm, I've had an awful lot of pressure in my bottom today, like a kind of pushing down pressure and expanding, it's been really odd. Baby is still high up in terms of heart rate, to the right and I would say an inch or two above belly button so thinking he is still breech?
> 
> It's mad to think I am 9 months pregnant in weeks today! AND tomorrow could be my last day at work dependent upon what the consultant says Friday! A friend of mine was under the same consultant as me and her son was breech. She wanted a vbac but had a c section because of him being breech, they booked her in for 39 weeks, which for me would be Christmas Day / Boxing Day - not sure that will happen!
> 
> My ideal birth plan was water birth with gas and air but at the moment I've kind of residing myself to a c section and if that changes then bonus. I do feel like a bit of a fraud and please don't get me wrong I have nothing against c sections but had been set on a water birth for so long. I'm trying the techniques from spinning babies to see if he will turn by himself, it keeps feeling like he is trying but perhaps can't quite get around because there is no space.

39 weeks for me is Christmas Day and when I pointed that out to dr he decided he would induce me the day after. I said you probably don't want to work on Christmas do you? And he said nobody wants to work on Christmas, but he will come in if I need him too. :thumbup:



darkstar said:


> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> Ducky, my "birth plan" is exactly yours! I want to breastfeed asap and that's all. As a nurse I get a tad nervous when ladies come in with an extensive birth plan bc they are the ones who end up with a c/s! I don't know why but it's like if you put the opposite on the plan then that's what happens. :haha:
> Not to say I don't try my hardest to help my patients have the experience that they want, it just seems like bad luck for the poor ladies with the 10 page plans.
> 
> I know what you mean.. I was really reluctant to do one but my midwife insisted. I've kept it very vague and instead of ticking some boxes have written "depends on the situation" such as continuous or intermittent fetal monitoring.
> 
> Some of the questions are stupid too like if the baby is transferred to another hospital do I want to go with him. Well duh... of course I do.Click to expand...

I didn't write an actual birth plan, but when they admitted me with dd they asked my special requests and I only had two. #1 don't offer me drugs, if I want them I'll ask. #2 I want to keep my pants on as long as possible. :rofl:




BabyHopeful2 said:


> My induction date is set: Christmas day! And I am 1 cm dilated now. I'm not sure if that is a sign I could have this baby early or if it's common to be dilated a little at 36 weeks. Either way I'm excited :happydance:

I was dilated 1cm at 36 weeks with dd and when I was induced at 39weeks 6days I had been 2 cm for a week or so and had never felt a contraction. :thumbup: it obviously doesn't mean ur going into labor tomorrow, but its a good feeling knowing your body is preparing for what it's suppose to so. :thumbup:



sassy_mom said:


> I know I am blowing up the thread tonight ... sorry! lol!
> 
> I think I will ask my doctor at my next appointment if she can tell if Chloe's head is engaged at all because now when she is moving around like crazy ... I seriously feel like her head is in my hoo ha and ramming into the back door as well. She is moving right now and I swear it feels like she is already trying to come out!!!! Maybe my FIL is right about me not making it to January! Now I am just praying she isn't born on my MIL's birthday. :haha: Not on 12/9 and not on Christmas, otherwise I'm good! :haha:

I was running errands yesterday and if I were walking behind me I'd be laughing I'm sure. I would take a step and it would be a headbutt to my hoo ha followed by sciatica. It was extremely uncomfortable and they kept alternating so I'd be like ah when she's head butt and then my sciatica would shoot down my right leg and I'd lean that way and stop til it came out of it. :rofl:



jrowenj said:


> I woke up about 4 times last night with really painful pulls in my lower tummy. Almost felt like pulled muscles. I wonder if it means something is happening soon!

This happens to me a lot when I wake up to turn its kind of like a parlalyzing pain and I can't move. What I do is rub that spot or push on baby to move and once she does it relieves the pain. I think she is laying on a nerve. 



Kaiecee said:


> well if it comes down to it we will movie in to the inlaws and save money dh when he used to live there made an apartment in the basement so it will be enough space for us to have our own bedroom my older boys to have their own bedroom and also riley :) plus w would have our own storage rooom for our cans etc and our own kitcen working sink laundry room and our own bathroom with a whirl pool so i think it would b just fine plus akot of public transport and his dad would bring us everywhere anyways and the park is just 3 min away and a big pool i back yeard not to forget free babysitting lol

Could you tolerate living with the inlaws? And would ur dog issue be better or worse? If you could stand it I would just move in with them. :shrug:



jrowenj said:


> So... I decided not to send Christmas Cards this year and I am hoping that Blake comes before New years and then I will send out Happy New Years cards with his picture on it! Unless he comes in the next week... then I can send Christmas cards with his pic! hahaha

I'm glad I'm not the only one torn on the Christmas card issue. :haha: we always do a family pic or a pic off dd in her Christmas dress in front of the tree. Well this year we have the tree up, but I haven't bought her a dress. And with my induction scheduled for the 26th I'm not even sure I'll make it til then. So will there be a baby that should be in the Christmas 2012 family pic or what. :shrug: I think what I'll do is wait and just do an all in one thing, with the price of postage it could be ridiculous when it can all go in one envelope. Maybe we will be forgiven for not sending before Christmas I mean after all we are 9 months pregnant. :rofl:



jrowenj said:


> how many bottles did everyone get? I am going to breastfeed so I assume I don't need that many????

I ebf dd and bought the playtex dropins starter kit. This pregnancy I still have those bottles and I actually got a coupon for a free bottle when I did my registry so I picked it up and I also got a bottle in the mail with a formula sample. :shrug: I agree that I wouldn't buy too many of one kind as somebody said not all babies like the same thing. Same goes with pacifiers and sippy cups. :thumbup: 

If you don't plan on nursing I'd have at least 10-12 bottles. :)



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh good to know! Im going to join just to get the free samples lol...

I don't plan on using formula at all and am not sure how I got signed up but I got 4 cans of formula and a bottle free in the mail. :thumbup: I'll probably keep on can "just in case" and then sell or donate the rest. 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I had gallbladder problems but got that sorted when they took it out!!! Now since they use ur belly button to put a microscope or pull the gall bladder out, they made my belly button way small...so looks like my belly button is going to pop out soon lol
> 
> And with the water retention, just like the ladies said, drink tons of water!!!

My belly button is sooo popping out now. And whenever we are in public dd finds it necessary to say "my mommy has a baby in her belly and her belly button is popping out!!" :rofl: she also thinks that my belly button popping out means baby will be coming out (of my belly button) soon. :haha: 




Nikkilewis14 said:


> As hubby was just rubbing oil on my belly, i am happy to say i still dont have one stretch mark ( i have faint white ones on my hips from during college years) but... None yet so far... When do they start popping up?! I def had a growth spurt these past two weeks and i can only imagine getting even larger... I know if u have had a belly piercing ( i took it out at 20 weeks) that u can get some small red ones extend from that but i still dont see anything...i also heard that a lot of ppl dont see stretch marks until after the birth once they deflate....hmmmm

I had nothing for stretch marks til the last week with dd. I begged and begged my dr to deliver me before I got any and I got a few in my last 6 days. They're not terrible and could be worse I know but it's annoying that the last few days is when I got them. :haha: I'm a little worried about this pregnancy other then a little one on my boob I haven't noticed any, but my stomach has been on fire lately and I feel like they're going to pop out everywhere. Oh well. 18 days or less. ;)


Kaiecee said:


> Warning tmi!!!
> 
> Sometimes after I have an orgasm I feel bh but super intense
> And once I had a cramp afterwards which killed but went away
> Is this normal?

Orgasms cause contractions. That's partly why if ur at risk for preterm labor it's a no go.


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> Ducky - glad you are home, have been thinking of you as I know all the others have too.
> 
> Melly - sorry no scan but like you say better to have no scan because everything is ok than have a scan because they think they need to check up on something.
> 
> Betheney - so good to hear from you, hope he is allowed home very soon.
> 
> Afm, I've had an awful lot of pressure in my bottom today, like a kind of pushing down pressure and expanding, it's been really odd. Baby is still high up in terms of heart rate, to the right and I would say an inch or two above belly button so thinking he is still breech?
> 
> It's mad to think I am 9 months pregnant in weeks today! AND tomorrow could be my last day at work dependent upon what the consultant says Friday! A friend of mine was under the same consultant as me and her son was breech. She wanted a vbac but had a c section because of him being breech, they booked her in for 39 weeks, which for me would be Christmas Day / Boxing Day - not sure that will happen!
> 
> My ideal birth plan was water birth with gas and air but at the moment I've kind of residing myself to a c section and if that changes then bonus. I do feel like a bit of a fraud and please don't get me wrong I have nothing against c sections but had been set on a water birth for so long. I'm trying the techniques from spinning babies to see if he will turn by himself, it keeps feeling like he is trying but perhaps can't quite get around because there is no space.
> 
> 39 weeks for me is Christmas Day and when I pointed that out to dr he decided he would induce me the day after. I said you probably don't want to work on Christmas do you? And he said nobody wants to work on Christmas, but he will come in if I need him too. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> els1022 said:
> 
> 
> Ducky, my "birth plan" is exactly yours! I want to breastfeed asap and that's all. As a nurse I get a tad nervous when ladies come in with an extensive birth plan bc they are the ones who end up with a c/s! I don't know why but it's like if you put the opposite on the plan then that's what happens. :haha:
> Not to say I don't try my hardest to help my patients have the experience that they want, it just seems like bad luck for the poor ladies with the 10 page plans.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean.. I was really reluctant to do one but my midwife insisted. I've kept it very vague and instead of ticking some boxes have written "depends on the situation" such as continuous or intermittent fetal monitoring.
> 
> Some of the questions are stupid too like if the baby is transferred to another hospital do I want to go with him. Well duh... of course I do.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't write an actual birth plan, but when they admitted me with dd they asked my special requests and I only had two. #1 don't offer me drugs, if I want them I'll ask. #2 I want to keep my pants on as long as possible. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> My induction date is set: Christmas day! And I am 1 cm dilated now. I'm not sure if that is a sign I could have this baby early or if it's common to be dilated a little at 36 weeks. Either way I'm excited :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I was dilated 1cm at 36 weeks with dd and when I was induced at 39weeks 6days I had been 2 cm for a week or so and had never felt a contraction. :thumbup: it obviously doesn't mean ur going into labor tomorrow, but its a good feeling knowing your body is preparing for what it's suppose to so. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> I know I am blowing up the thread tonight ... sorry! lol!
> 
> I think I will ask my doctor at my next appointment if she can tell if Chloe's head is engaged at all because now when she is moving around like crazy ... I seriously feel like her head is in my hoo ha and ramming into the back door as well. She is moving right now and I swear it feels like she is already trying to come out!!!! Maybe my FIL is right about me not making it to January! Now I am just praying she isn't born on my MIL's birthday. :haha: Not on 12/9 and not on Christmas, otherwise I'm good! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was running errands yesterday and if I were walking behind me I'd be laughing I'm sure. I would take a step and it would be a headbutt to my hoo ha followed by sciatica. It was extremely uncomfortable and they kept alternating so I'd be like ah when she's head butt and then my sciatica would shoot down my right leg and I'd lean that way and stop til it came out of it. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I woke up about 4 times last night with really painful pulls in my lower tummy. Almost felt like pulled muscles. I wonder if it means something is happening soon!Click to expand...
> 
> This happens to me a lot when I wake up to turn its kind of like a parlalyzing pain and I can't move. What I do is rub that spot or push on baby to move and once she does it relieves the pain. I think she is laying on a nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> well if it comes down to it we will movie in to the inlaws and save money dh when he used to live there made an apartment in the basement so it will be enough space for us to have our own bedroom my older boys to have their own bedroom and also riley :) plus w would have our own storage rooom for our cans etc and our own kitcen working sink laundry room and our own bathroom with a whirl pool so i think it would b just fine plus akot of public transport and his dad would bring us everywhere anyways and the park is just 3 min away and a big pool i back yeard not to forget free babysitting lolClick to expand...
> 
> Could you tolerate living with the inlaws? And would ur dog issue be better or worse? If you could stand it I would just move in with them. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So... I decided not to send Christmas Cards this year and I am hoping that Blake comes before New years and then I will send out Happy New Years cards with his picture on it! Unless he comes in the next week... then I can send Christmas cards with his pic! hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one torn on the Christmas card issue. :haha: we always do a family pic or a pic off dd in her Christmas dress in front of the tree. Well this year we have the tree up, but I haven't bought her a dress. And with my induction scheduled for the 26th I'm not even sure I'll make it til then. So will there be a baby that should be in the Christmas 2012 family pic or what. :shrug: I think what I'll do is wait and just do an all in one thing, with the price of postage it could be ridiculous when it can all go in one envelope. Maybe we will be forgiven for not sending before Christmas I mean after all we are 9 months pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> how many bottles did everyone get? I am going to breastfeed so I assume I don't need that many????Click to expand...
> 
> I ebf dd and bought the playtex dropins starter kit. This pregnancy I still have those bottles and I actually got a coupon for a free bottle when I did my registry so I picked it up and I also got a bottle in the mail with a formula sample. :shrug: I agree that I wouldn't buy too many of one kind as somebody said not all babies like the same thing. Same goes with pacifiers and sippy cups. :thumbup:
> 
> If you don't plan on nursing I'd have at least 10-12 bottles. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good to know! Im going to join just to get the free samples lol...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't plan on using formula at all and am not sure how I got signed up but I got 4 cans of formula and a bottle free in the mail. :thumbup: I'll probably keep on can "just in case" and then sell or donate the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I had gallbladder problems but got that sorted when they took it out!!! Now since they use ur belly button to put a microscope or pull the gall bladder out, they made my belly button way small...so looks like my belly button is going to pop out soon lol
> 
> And with the water retention, just like the ladies said, drink tons of water!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My belly button is sooo popping out now. And whenever we are in public dd finds it necessary to say "my mommy has a baby in her belly and her belly button is popping out!!" :rofl: she also thinks that my belly button popping out means baby will be coming out (of my belly button) soon. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> As hubby was just rubbing oil on my belly, i am happy to say i still dont have one stretch mark ( i have faint white ones on my hips from during college years) but... None yet so far... When do they start popping up?! I def had a growth spurt these past two weeks and i can only imagine getting even larger... I know if u have had a belly piercing ( i took it out at 20 weeks) that u can get some small red ones extend from that but i still dont see anything...i also heard that a lot of ppl dont see stretch marks until after the birth once they deflate....hmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I had nothing for stretch marks til the last week with dd. I begged and begged my dr to deliver me before I got any and I got a few in my last 6 days. They're not terrible and could be worse I know but it's annoying that the last few days is when I got them. :haha: I'm a little worried about this pregnancy other then a little one on my boob I haven't noticed any, but my stomach has been on fire lately and I feel like they're going to pop out everywhere. Oh well. 18 days or less. ;)
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Warning tmi!!!
> 
> Sometimes after I have an orgasm I feel bh but super intense
> And once I had a cramp afterwards which killed but went away
> Is this normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Orgasms cause contractions. That's partly why if ur at risk for preterm labor it's a no go.Click to expand...



Well it would be more tolerable for the dog cuz they have a dog an they dig will be less stressed to be home alone but it's a big apartment their basement and dh will make 3 room and they within a year 2 extra ones where he used to live there he made a full kitchen already and just need to make a door for more privacy so if I don't want to see them I stay downstairs but once baby is here the park is 3 min away so I can just go there and there is a lot if transportation to go wherever I want so its better then here in the country waiting for his dad to drive us once a month it gets really boring


----------



## Little J

at my Dr apt in a week and a half i was def. going to bring up my itchy hands to my Dr. especially knowing about my gall bladder issues now. They dont itch as much as they did last night/evening. THey itched a tad throguhout the night but it wasnt anything like where i was making my hands bleed from itching. 

I hope its just nothing, i dont want to harm my baby.


Since i have never had these issues before, after he is born will m body go back to normal? or am i doomed with these issues for a forever?


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Does anyone else get a sensation that feels like your foo or vejayJay? Is about to break in half? It's so uncomfortable!


I'm not sure if this is the same thing you are feeling but the bones around mine feel like that. SPD is horrendous at the moment even though I'm laying down, I feel like my bones have all been broken down there.


----------



## snowangel187

It's been a few days since I was able to read and post and after this post it'll probably be a few more days but I didn't want to get too far behind. :haha: 

So here's my update. Dh bought me a new camera for Christmas and it arrived a couple days ago. (Battery charged but haven't been able to use it) I'm hoping to figure it out before delivery room. :haha:

Dr scheduled my induction for the 26th and told me I had to go in at night. At first I was a little confused because I went in first thing in the morning last time. But then realized he will probably do cervadil. After thinking about it I started freaking out that it will send me into labor in the middle of the night. Since my last induction was only 9 hours from start to finish. I plan to discuss the actual details with dr at my appt Tuesday and hopefully he will change his mind. For one I don't want to labor in the middle of the night and two I don't want everybody sitting by the phone and having to make a mad dash to the hospital in the middle of the night. Ugh. Anyways. We will see. I am hoping I go into labor all on my own before then anyways. :thumbup:

I don't know if I mentioned in my last post or not but my inlaws fly in tomorrow and will be here Monday. DD doesn't know they're coming yet and we plan on surprising her. :) BUT with them coming brings a little bit of stress as mil can be overbearing and annoying. She's very uppity sometimes and says things like "oh can you make sure this is ready so we don't have to do it when we arrive?" Or "go pick this up at the store" "move those boxes out of my closet". :haha: first of all I'm 9 months pregnant and am on bedrest and have a four year old to take care of. My inlaws do have their own room, bathroom and refrigerator at my house because they have spent winters with us, but when they're not here I keep totes and boxes stored in their room. Well this year they're only staying for 6-7 weeks so no I'm not moving things back and forth for them. They can totally function in the room without the boxes being moved. :grr: she gave me a huge shopping list which I have picked away at but I'm not going to let it overwhelm me. I'll do what I can or what I feel like. And they're grown ass people they can fend for themselves. :thumbup: my mother comes in on the 16th and my mil told me I shoul do something (I don't remember what) so that my mother wouldn't be offended or have her feelings hurt. (Whatever it was I know it wouldn't bother my mom but would my mil) so I said my mother isn't petty it's not going to offend her. :rofl: my mil shut up pretty quick. I'm looking forward to the "help" coming, but at the same time I wish it was all over and they were leaving. :rofl: I think even with the stress of having them here it'll be better until after delivery anyways. I will actually be able to rest. My mil will do the cooking, and fil is very much a gentleman (more so then his son. :haha: ) and he will do household things so I can rest. And between them all I know dd will be entertained and maybe, just maybe I can nap!! :happydance: 

I do have a lot that I do need to do for me tho, before they arrive so I'm not sure how often I'll be on. 

I wanted to add that baby is taking a little longer to pass her nst's so we will see if I make it til my induction date anyways. I've been feeling so over being pregnant and am half wishing I go into labor. Like yesterday. :haha: I'm so uncomfortable morning sickness is back and heartburn is the devil. 

Enjoy your weekends ladies. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Kaiecee- I say move then. Seems like its for the best for a little while anyways. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

snowangel187 said:


> Kaiecee- I say move then. Seems like its for the best for a little while anyways. :thumbup:

Ya that's what I was thinking plus it doesn't need to be forever


----------



## els1022

Little J said:


> at my Dr apt in a week and a half i was def. going to bring up my itchy hands to my Dr. especially knowing about my gall bladder issues now. They dont itch as much as they did last night/evening. THey itched a tad throguhout the night but it wasnt anything like where i was making my hands bleed from itching.
> 
> I hope its just nothing, i dont want to harm my baby.
> 
> 
> Since i have never had these issues before, after he is born will m body go back to normal? or am i doomed with these issues for a forever?

Yes, Blossom was right, my c/s is this Wednesday due to cholestasis. The itching was awful. I still have scabs on my legs from breaking skin and that was around Thanksgivng. If the itching gets bad I'd call your doc and request to have bile acid levels drawn right away. It can be bad for baby bc your liver is not excreting toxins as it should and those ultimately end up going to baby. But if the itching is better than it's probably not that. If it is there is medication to take and it's helped some, but the itching is not totally gone. 
I never had any of these issues, either, but they are supposed to go away very shortly after delivery!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

For the first time ever, I woke up in the middle of the night because heartburn was a killer! It stayed for the longest time! Hubby is at work, so it feels like any other day for me :( I complain about him being here too long and when he is not here I miss him lol 

@Snow, nice to see you again, I was wondering where you were :p


----------



## sassy_mom

Ugh!! I'm SO done! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Ugh!! I'm SO done! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Aww, hun. Is the headbanging still bothering you? :hugs: The BH?


----------



## La Mere

Snow, great to see you!

I was having horrible cramps or.something last night! It was just on my right side, like a couple of pulled muscules. I could barely move and it hurt to even breath. Hubby rubbed my back and reminded me to breath and try to relax. I wanted to cry it hurt so bad, I even told hubby I wish it was a contraction.. And I felt like such a wimp for letting it overwhelm me like it was. 

On a happy note, I got the most beautiful card and gift from one of my lovely secret santas! :happydance: She has such good taste and knows me so well already! Thank you, hun! You know who you are!


----------



## Kaiecee

hope u all have a good weekend ill be on later ill really try and get stuff done today but im gonna go eat something first :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Is anyone NOT putting up a Christmas tree? I am seriously feeling no energy and I worry about taking it down in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

We have ours up, I seemed to have a burst of energy one day so got it done but keep looking at it thinking how the hell am I going to find the time to take it down?


----------



## La Mere

We're not. For two reasons.. First, we don't really have the room and second my FIL doesn't celebrate Christmas. I would be anyway, because I was raised celebrating Christmas, and hubby wasn't but he's fine with me wanting to continue to celebrate it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry for just throwing my frustration out there earlier! I was beyond exhausted and my bones in my pelvis are hindering me big time today. I hurt so bad I almost can't stand it. 

I took my laptop into DD's room and laid down on her floor while we ate pretend food and then she decided to color and play with her sticker book and I dozed off and on while she was doing her thing. I got DH up and off to work. I get one day a week of him working day shift where I can go through the house and give it the cleaning it really needs. DD is helping me straighten up everything. Sometimes I don't know what I would do without her. She is such a blessing! She is a wonderful little helper and you don't even have to ask. She just likes to help out. :hugs: Just love my little girl! I'm feeling better though. :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy, glad you're feeling better and she sounds like an angel, bless her x


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks Sonia! Yes I am feeling better. I think it was just a little overwhelming with the bone pain and being so tired. 

I put our tree up ... it took me 5 or 6 hours but I did it after Thanksgiving. Not quite sure about taking it down. :haha: I always have it down by New Years and wow not sure how I feel. I may have DH take things down while I pack them away. I don't have as much Christmas spirit this year as I normally do but our money situation is very different this year and I'm 9 months pregnant so things are a little hectic. 

I've finally stopped wearing my wedding band. It would get a little snug at night while I slept and I didn't want to run the risk of ruining my grandmothers ring set. However on my other hand, I've worn a claddaugh ring for .... forever so I just starting wearing it on my wedding finger. 

I thought I would share what came in the mail from a very dear family friend today. They are both so precious!! The sack is a baby cocoon. I thought it was really neat. I've seen them before but couldn't find a pattern. You can just put the baby in and they stay snuggled and warm inside!!
 



Attached Files:







100_4745.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0









100_4746-copy.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
I'm feelin more week nowadays can this be the diabetes or just the pregnancy


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Weakness ...if your sugars r high can make u feel run down, but being that u r 34 weeks i would account it more being the pregnancy slowing u down lol... My sugars were fine today and i am beyond exhausted and all i did was sit in the car while hubby took pictures with the camera around town lol.


----------



## Lauren021406

im very achy today..my back my legs my hips my arms...ahhh


----------



## Lillian33

BlossomJ said:


> Nikki - I didn't get any stretch marks on my tummy with DS, but the past couple of days I've been wondering if I'm maybe just getting one or two. The problem is I always think I have, then realise it's just marks from where my jeans have been digging in or where my underwear has been creased :haha: Hope I avoid them again!
> 
> Lillian - Where are you moving to? I'm getting so excited about our move, but I just realised that DH has Christmas parties with work this weekend & next Fri/Saturday, so I've a lot to do to get us organised!

We're moving to a small farm (not too rural though, about 5 mins from a town), im so excited too and pleased my boy will have all the space he needs to run around when he's older! I feel your pain, my OH will be pretty flat out with work too so it'll be a slow cleaning/packing process for me! Just take it easy and try not to injure your back or anything, we'll both be moved and settled before you know it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

Well, I've got a little bit of brown discharge again. Fourth time this pregnancy. I am not nearly as concerned at this point than I was the first time. Perhaps it was from lifting the glider, cleaning, or working on my feet all week? It certainly wasn't from BDing. :growlmad:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> im very achy today..my back my legs my hips my arms...ahhh

:hugs::hugs: Hang in there! I know we are all feeling the final stretch! Take it easy and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## La Mere

Sassy, glad you are feeling better. I wish my little girl was a bit older so she could help me a bit kore. Your DD sounds like an angel.

Lillian, that sounds wonderful. Tbh, I am a little jealous :haha:

Lauren, I know what you mean. My back, hips, and just all over has been so sore and achy today. And I haven't really even done anything :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

We went out to a restaurant for dinner tonight as it's dh's birthday on Tuesday. I was soooo uncomfortable, I find it really hard to sit up as its really painful on my foo, I have to spread my legs and lean forward to not hurt. Felt a bit strange though sitting like that in public:haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian33 said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Lillian - Where are you moving to? I'm getting so excited about our move, but I just realised that DH has Christmas parties with work this weekend & next Fri/Saturday, so I've a lot to do to get us organised!
> 
> We're moving to a small farm (not too rural though, about 5 mins from a town), im so excited too and pleased my boy will have all the space he needs to run around when he's older! I feel your pain, my OH will be pretty flat out with work too so it'll be a slow cleaning/packing process for me! Just take it easy and try not to injure your back or anything, we'll both be moved and settled before you know it! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds lovely... I grew up on a small holding & loved my childhood on the farm. It will be great for your son :D Good luck getting everything ready, we'll do a little every day & get there in the end! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> We went out to a restaurant for dinner tonight as it's dh's birthday on Tuesday. I was soooo uncomfortable, I find it really hard to sit up as its really painful on my foo, I have to spread my legs and lean forward to not hurt. Felt a bit strange though sitting like that in public:haha:

I'm sorry Melly :( Do you think the bone is splitting? I hope not :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope you were able to enjoy the meal a little melly?

It's just dawned on me that they will let me go up to 10 days over which puts me at 12 Jan, that's like 5/6 weeks away! Are they having a joke? The thought of going that long is not pleasant - I'm shattered, feel huge, am ratty, can't sleep, am eating like a horse and that's just for starts! I'm definitely going to be trying all old wives' tales!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sonia!! Oh my, well i hope baby comes earlier, im sure he will :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Freaking out again! Out of my friends, two of us were next to have babies and we were both for the same week of jan. Well her brother just informed me SHE JUST HAD HER BABY! so I'm def.next in line! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am next in line for the pregnant friends as well, DeeDee! There were 3 before me. Now it's me and 4 after me!!! My labor will be a marker in their pregnancies. Yowser!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Same here, out of 6 friends, im the next one, got 2 that r two weeks behind me and the rest are 20 ish weeks....


----------



## La Mere

My only pregnant friend is being induced on the next friday, the 14th. She was due after Christmas..


----------



## Kaiecee

My friend is due in 2 weeks we will see what happens there and then a close family friend who's about a week after me


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is cleaning and just watching him makes me so tired but at least he's helping me with my list :)


----------



## AJThomas

Man, all this talk of cleaning is stressing me out. I'll probably have to pay someone to come and help me with the cleanup of the house at least for one day. I'm happy to say its moving along nicely tho, I just hope baby holds on a bit longer so it gets done. 

Sleep has been torture the past 3 days or so, no matter how I lie down -or sit for that matter, baby shifts to that side and it gets cramped and achy, so I'm constantly up to pee or to try changing positions. I am exhausted! Daytime sleep is less stressful so I'm trying to make it up with that otherwise I'm going to get sick and I sure don't want to be in labor with a cold.


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too I find I'm much more tired in the mornings now not a lot of sleep happening for me at night plus I find when I tend to dream
More i get less of a peaceful sleep and I'm so tired in the morning and the last couple night I've been dreaming a lot just can't remember about what when I wake up


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhh kaicee i watched hubby clean today too and for once i didnt feel guilty about it lol... 

I just took a nice long hot bath ( worried cuz i kept pressing on my belly but no movements, she must be sleeping! ). Then i got rubbed down with oilfrom hubby lol..it was awesome! My skin is disgustingly overly dry! Oils the only thing that really helps! 

Now i feel super relaxed, cuddling with my puppy and hubby on the couch...we did just laugh about how its only 7:45 pm and were ready for bed!


----------



## Kaiecee

I know it feels like 10pm but its not even 8pm and I'm super exhausted dh ran me a bubble bath before supper and were suppose to watch a movie but I'm sure ill fall asleep in the middle :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I still want a warm bath in my tub! I have a wonderful garden tub but by the time I get things cleaned and DD bathed and in bed, I just don't feel like fooling with running a bath. DH is working until about 11 tonight but thankfully has tomorrow off. I plan to do nothing but spend time with him! I have missed him!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe! Thatll be ice sass!

Aj, ur house will get clean soon enough ;).


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nice sass *


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Nice sass *

I came back and this was the first thing that popped up. I was wondering who had a nice ass. LOL didn't see that first 's' Hahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

HAHAHAHA!!! :haha::haha: 

I am very ready for DD to be in bed ... My clothes are seriously crushing me now. I want to just lay naked somewhere! hahaha! Am I the only one that can't stand to be in clothes anymore??


----------



## sassy_mom

I just ate an entire pint of ice cream. :dohh: But it was sooooo delicious and I don't even feel bad! :haha::haha: Mayfield had banana split flavor and I have been telling DH how bad I wanted a banana split. I even used a big spoon!!! That will make a pregnant lady happy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol @deedee

I hate clothes as well..im sitting here in y undies and hubbies white tees that are big on me! Im comfy!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol @deedee
> 
> I hate clothes as well..im sitting here in y undies and hubbies white tees that are big on me! Im comfy!


I'm trying to get more comfortable but I just got DD down and settled. I move so slow it seems to take forever to get things situated. I still need to go clean up my kitchen and then I'm heading to lounge in my big bed and wait for DH so I can crash!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hate clothes especially at night time and there is nothing more satisfying then coming in from work and taking them all off, especially my bra!

It's official, I HATE HEARTBURN! It's 3am here and I want to sleep :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Heartburns the worst!!! I take prilosec otc and at night i still need to get up at least once to eat tums... I gag in my sleep too sometimes!


----------



## Kaiecee

If I don't take the Zantac tha dr. Prescribed once morning and one at night it kills me all day I even give dh some when he has it cuz he eats so many sweets and Pepsi but what sucks is that he doesn't gain weight and is always super sexy lol

I also thought it said nice ass lol


----------



## BabyHopeful2

DittyByrd said:


> Is anyone NOT putting up a Christmas tree? I am seriously feeling no energy and I worry about taking it down in a few weeks!!!

We did not get a regular tree this year. I didn't want to deal with it after baby is born. But I did bring my Charlie Brown christmas tree home from work. I added 3 more ornaments to it. 2 are snow cones with snowmen on top: one says Mom 2012 and the other says Dad 2012. The third ornament is a blue sleeper that says 'Baby's First Christmas'. :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

We have so much to clean before the baby gets here. My aunt is coming over tomorrow so it helps us get motivated to clean, but I still feel the pressure to get it done.

DH moved furniture while I vacuumed the main level. Then while he was shampooing the carpet, I vacuumed the stairs. I now know what BH contractions feel like for sure! I had to sit down to get them to stop. It's amazing how little I can do before I get all out of breathe too!


----------



## jrowenj

My hubs and i spent 9 hours in the nursery today and we finally finished! Well, kinda... we pick up the dresser tomorrow and then we are finished! Hung decorations and put together a swing and set up stroller, car seat and organized closet! I feel so good! I will post some pics tomorrow.

Does someone wanna be my bump buddy?? 

Also, i have a swing for the baby and i bought one of those bouncer chairs but then thought they are kinda similar concept... do u think i need both?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I can be ur bump buddy! Its good because ull def have ur baby before me and i can update others for u...

I thought the same think with the swing and bouncer!! I also have a rock n play sleeper...i feel like getting a bouncer will be too much now...grrr..


----------



## jrowenj

Ok! I will pm my cell number to u! 

I think im gonna return the bouncer or give to my mom to keep at her house


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea my mom used to work in the infant room at a daycare and told me a bouncer is a little diff because its good for feedings and stuff, but i have a boppy so im not worried about it.


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> My hubs and i spent 9 hours in the nursery today and we finally finished! Well, kinda... we pick up the dresser tomorrow and then we are finished! Hung decorations and put together a swing and set up stroller, car seat and organized closet! I feel so good! I will post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Does someone wanna be my bump buddy??
> 
> Also, i have a swing for the baby and i bought one of those bouncer chairs but then thought they are kinda similar concept... do u think i need both?

My swing does both a swing and bouncy chair and I do think its always good to have both sometimes my boys wanted their swing something their bouncy chair. 

I'd love to b ur bump buddy but since I only use my phone on wifi I might not be the best :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Do u think its a waste of money to get a portable DVD player to watch movies when dh is home and I've got no one? Cuz ill b in hospital almost 4 days


----------



## darkstar

Kaiecee said:


> Do u think its a waste of money to get a portable DVD player to watch movies when dh is home and I've got no one? Cuz ill b in hospital almost 4 days

No they are pretty cheap to buy now and your kids can always use it in the car etc.

I'm taking my laptop and Ereader loaded with library books as I want to play hypnotherapy music during birth and also my hospital doesn't have TV's in the rooms!


----------



## Lilahbear

After last night I fully understand what acid reflux feels like. We went out to an Italian last night and I had gnocchi piccanti and boy was it spicy! Poor baby I wonder what it's amniotic fluid tasted like after that.

I am excited cause we are going to get our Christmas tree today!


----------



## ARuppe716

We have both a swing and bouncer because not sure what little guy will like but we lucked out and inherited the swing from my sister in law whose child hated it and it's never really been used.

As for house cleaning... I actually have a maid service coming in a week to di a scrub down of things I can't do anymore- tub, etc... It isn't cheap but I'll be so glad once they've come and done their thing.

We had our Lamaze class yesterday and it was a 10 hour day! But it was interesting and we got to tour the maternity ward. The rooms are pretty amazing and it was very strange knowing the next time were there we will be having our baby!!

Hope everyone is holding up ok- sounds like we're all having the "joys" of the final stretch!!

Today is one month until my due date!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh woke me up at 5:30am now can't go back to sleep :(


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> We went out to a restaurant for dinner tonight as it's dh's birthday on Tuesday. I was soooo uncomfortable, I find it really hard to sit up as its really painful on my foo, I have to spread my legs and lean forward to not hurt. Felt a bit strange though sitting like that in public:haha:
> 
> I'm sorry Melly :( Do you think the bone is splitting? I hope not :hugs:Click to expand...

Can that actually happen? I'm trying not to freak out now!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hope you were able to enjoy the meal a little melly?
> 
> It's just dawned on me that they will let me go up to 10 days over which puts me at 12 Jan, that's like 5/6 weeks away! Are they having a joke? The thought of going that long is not pleasant - I'm shattered, feel huge, am ratty, can't sleep, am eating like a horse and that's just for starts! I'm definitely going to be trying all old wives' tales!

Yes I did enjoy it, although I couldn't eat anywhere near as much as normal and had really bad crampy wind all night :haha:

I can only go 10 days over too which puts me jan 10th. My sweep is booked for 2nd jan, but going to see if they will bring it forward to 31st dec to give me a better chance. Have they offered you a sweep?


----------



## Soniamillie01

No not as yet. Have midwife next Friday so will see if she mentions it or not. I'm going to start with the old wives' tails - have my gym ball out and will be bouncing on that this afternoon, pineapple all chunked up to pick at, hot curry for tea and hubby thinks he may get some hot sex. For note, we'll be trying the order above - hot sex is a last resort for me :rofl:

I hate going out for dinner at the moment as feel that I just don't enjoy it at all, especially as I cannot enjoy all the nice food. If we're going to eat out I tend to ask if we can go for lunch which is when I can eat more and then don't eat dinner as still full. 

Did you manage to move your son's party?


----------



## AJThomas

I'm waiting to get to 37 weeks proper before I start trying to speed things up. Then again maybe I should hold off on that since I want the house ready first. I plan to do some walking tho, they say stairs are especially good at helping effacement so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll mainly wait till 37 weeks which is Wednesday next week for me.

Still haven't decided whether to go to my work Christmas lunch on Thursday, it's a 3 hr journey, by train across London so have to tackle the underground as well. Part of me thinks no don't go but the other part of me really wants to go.

Hospital bag wise - how many bags are you ladies packing? Don't get me wrong I haven't packed excessively, well I don't think so but have my bits in one - toiletries, clothes, baby milk (in case milk doesn't come in), nappies etc and my clothes. I was then planning on a smaller bag for little man's clothes and then a bag for hubby. Sounds like I'm moving in though :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm packing one small suitcase for myself with toiletries, etc. Then I have out diaper bag with some clothes and whatnot for baby. Not sure what dh is doing... I may or may not let him pack things in with my stuff! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will have my own, hubby has his own, and baby has hers :) plus a boppy pillow, and our pillows..


----------



## els1022

Ladies, make sure you leave most of your bags in the car if you're just going to be assessed for labor! I feel so bad for the couples who come in with their hands full toting bags, pillows, etc just to be sent home a few hours later. DH or someone else can run out to the car if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

I'm almost ready for Christmas! I got almost everything bought and everything from Santa wrapped and hidden. Was up past midnight doing it though. Then DS woke up crying at about 530 because his boo boos hurt. His crying woke up daddy. Daddy had to take his bandaids off which made him start screaming. Then his screaming woke up brother, who started coughing so badly he couldn't get back to sleep. It was crazy around here this morning! 

I had the absolute worst backache last night and cried until DH came in to rub it. Still having BH and the baby seems to get the hiccups once or twice a day.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

duckytwins said:


> I'm almost ready for Christmas! I got almost everything bought and everything from Santa wrapped and hidden. Was up past midnight doing it though. Then DS woke up crying at about 530 because his boo boos hurt. His crying woke up daddy. Daddy had to take his bandaids off which made him start screaming. Then his screaming woke up brother, who started coughing so badly he couldn't get back to sleep. It was crazy around here this morning!
> 
> I had the absolute worst backache last night and cried until DH came in to rub it. Still having BH and the baby seems to get the hiccups once or twice a day.

Hope you feel better today and get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm "nursing" my DH through a man cold and frankly feeling tired of all the whining. He didn't sleep well last night - boo hoo - wonder what that feels like for months on end. ;)

Put the tree up this morning. Decorating will take forever as I am winded from just separating the branches. But I couldn't imagine not having a tree at Christmas. It just wouldn't be right.


----------



## brieri1

I wish I could sleep. I wake up like 4 times a night, every night, to pee and drink water. I've never been so thirsty in my life! I just keep reminding myself that 5 more days and I can safely birth her... So I'll probably start trying things, lol. Nothing big, just sex, nipple stimulation and spicy food. And probably more exercise.


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I can be ur bump buddy! Its good because ull def have ur baby before me and i can update others for u...
> 
> I thought the same think with the swing and bouncer!! I also have a rock n play sleeper...i feel like getting a bouncer will be too much now...grrr..

its good to have both bc the baby may like the swing but not the bouncer or vice versa!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki do u remeber the group we were in before we got pregnant? Cuz I accidentally I subscribed to it and can't find it now


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well i forget the name, but no one has posted anything in months.... When i hop on the computer ill search for the name of it...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I can be ur bump buddy! Its good because ull def have ur baby before me and i can update others for u...
> 
> I thought the same think with the swing and bouncer!! I also have a rock n play sleeper...i feel like getting a bouncer will be too much now...grrr..
> 
> its good to have both bc the baby may like the swing but not the bouncer or vice versa!Click to expand...

Yea was thinking the same, ill prob go pick up a cheap one at target... We have a hand me down from a fam friend, but well see.... For some reason babies r us stuff is way overpriced!


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I can be ur bump buddy! Its good because ull def have ur baby before me and i can update others for u...
> 
> I thought the same think with the swing and bouncer!! I also have a rock n play sleeper...i feel like getting a bouncer will be too much now...grrr..
> 
> its good to have both bc the baby may like the swing but not the bouncer or vice versa!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea was thinking the same, ill prob go pick up a cheap one at target... We have a hand me down from a fam friend, but well see.... For some reason babies r us stuff is way overpriced!Click to expand...

its completely over priced!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I was lucky the swing I got does both a bouncy and a swing it detaches I didn't know that till I bought it


----------



## Kaiecee

@nikki 
I found it ur right nothing for months


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have a big swing, a portable swing and a bouncer thingy. LOL Some babies are picky. I got the bouncer as a gift, but I've seen them super cheap at Ross, don't remember how much exactly though.


----------



## DittyByrd

I have a bouncer which I plan on moving room to room, even in the bathroom during my showers. I also have a swing that will most likely stay in the living room where we spend the most time.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill be gone till Wednesday going to do some shopping and since its my bday on the 11th dh is taking me out on Tuesday for supper and a movie if we're not too tired :) 

Then tomorrow were picking up my ring I can't wait so excited :)


----------



## Lilahbear

DittyByrd said:


> I'm "nursing" my DH through a man cold and frankly feeling tired of all the whining. He didn't sleep well last night - boo hoo - wonder what that feels like for months on end. ;)
> 
> Put the tree up this morning. Decorating will take forever as I am winded from just separating the branches. But I couldn't imagine not having a tree at Christmas. It just wouldn't be right.

We just put our Christmas tree up today too. I feel very Christmassy now and we are just about to settle down with hot chocolate and German cookies to watch Elf on TV!


----------



## darkstar

We got our Christmas tree up yesterday.. It makes me smile thinking next year we'll have an almost one year old pulling off the decorations.

Midwife and strep b test later today... I guess I'll be at weekly visits after this but not sure as Christmas holidays will interfere with that, is anyone else going to be less than weekly because of the holiday period?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'll probably seem completely stupid by asking this, but: Is the movie Elf the one with Will Ferrel? LOL My Christmas celebrations begin with movies, but they are Home Alone I and II. Also to be enjoyed with a cup of hot coco and chocolate chip cookies hahaha.


----------



## Lilahbear

Yes, Elf is the one with Will Ferrell. So funny and has put me right in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## mellywelly

We just watched elf too, ds loved it! 

Sonia, yes we got the party date changed thanks. It's this next Saturday but got a late start at 4.30 as everyone is at tennis lessons earlier (they are offering free sessions at the min) and my nephews are also coming down from Sheffield too, not seen them in ages! So should be 10-13 coming.

Has anyone started perineum massage?


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick question from all the UK ladies.

What duration between appointments are you other UK ladies having at over 30 weeks???? 

I haven't had an appointment with anyone since 1/11/12 (nearly 6 weeks ago)......I had a kidney infection and had to see the consultant the week after I came out of hospital (1/11/12). I am consultant led, due to age and prev losses. 

I've felt really weird all day, drank about 10 pints of water, heart racing and very emotional. Probably nothing to worry about and I have a scan tomorrow anyway (baby is really active too) to check the location of my placenta to see if it has moved as it was anterior low at anomoly scan. 

I am just overly worrying.....just thought i would check, so that when i see the consultant on Tuesday I can bring up the fact that i feel a bit neglected. A bit off considering they see me on the red pathway. 

I'll let you all know tomorrow how the scan goes and whether I will be able to VBAC or not! :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> We just watched elf too, ds loved it!
> 
> Sonia, yes we got the party date changed thanks. It's this next Saturday but got a late start at 4.30 as everyone is at tennis lessons earlier (they are offering free sessions at the min) and my nephews are also coming down from Sheffield too, not seen them in ages! So should be 10-13 coming.
> 
> Has anyone started perineum massage?

Ah that is good news and lovely that you'll get to see your nephews before Christmas.

I haven't started with the massage yet but am starting tonight, purchased some jel to assist :-/


----------



## mellywelly

I swap between seeing midwife and consultant. If I remember I saw mw at 28 weeks, consult at 31 but should have been 30- for growth scan,mw at 34 and consult at 36. There is a chart at back of your notes for how often you should see midwife which differs depending on whether is your 1st baby or not.

I just tried doing the perineum massage, but couldn't really reach. I think I'll also ask if I can take epo when I see mw.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I tried last night to even see if I could reach. I found laying in my side, leg and knew over body was best for reaching.


----------



## mellywelly

I think I'll have to get dh to do it. Although he went to put ds to bed ages ago and is now snoring himself, no doubt he's in his bed too:dohh:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I just read up online about technique and it said place both thumbs in vagina - both? I'll have no chance of reaching :rofl: not only would I have my belly to contend with, I've for huge boobs and hips, I need go go gadget arms! 

Let's see how we get on!


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I think you are supposed to do one side then the other, not both together:haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Phew!


----------



## brieri1

Is perineal massage necessary? I haven't tried it at all.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I don't think it's necessary but I know it is highly recommended to help stretch and prepare the muscles. Two / three times a week I think from 36 weeks although I could be wrong.


----------



## DittyByrd

I am happy if I can wipe the foof without panting let alone trying massage!!! My DH said he would do it but I am thinking no.


----------



## AJThomas

Oy, I keep forgetting about the massage, DH is more than willing to do it but I can never remember.


----------



## darkstar

I've started listening to a hypnobabies session each day. They seem very good so far. I'm keen to try hypnotherapy and will be talking to my midwife about it today.

I've never done perenial massage, not sure why.


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> I am happy if I can wipe the foof without panting let alone trying massage!!! My DH said he would do it but I am thinking no.

LOL I'm thinking my DH would get a little sidetracked :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I need to start reading my hypno birthing book again. It also had a cd so will start that too x


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - I think the bone can split (my mum said it can anyway) though I'm not sure how common it is.

Ducky - Sound like a rough night! Hope you get more sleep tonight :hugs:

Kaiecee - Yey for going to get your ring. Hope you have a great time on Tuesday too :D

You girls are making me giggle about the massage :rofl: Never really thought about the practicalities of reaching with pregnant bellies :rofl: I'm undecided whether to try or not yet.... and I also don't think DH would manage for very long before his mind wandered :haha:


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> I need to start reading my hypno birthing book again. It also had a cd so will start that too x

I figure at the very least it will help me stay calm and help reduce any anxiousness


----------



## Lilahbear

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick question from all the UK ladies.
> 
> What duration between appointments are you other UK ladies having at over 30 weeks????
> 
> I haven't had an appointment with anyone since 1/11/12 (nearly 6 weeks ago)......I had a kidney infection and had to see the consultant the week after I came out of hospital (1/11/12). I am consultant led, due to age and prev losses.
> 
> I've felt really weird all day, drank about 10 pints of water, heart racing and very emotional. Probably nothing to worry about and I have a scan tomorrow anyway (baby is really active too) to check the location of my placenta to see if it has moved as it was anterior low at anomoly scan.
> 
> I am just overly worrying.....just thought i would check, so that when i see the consultant on Tuesday I can bring up the fact that i feel a bit neglected. A bit off considering they see me on the red pathway.
> 
> I'll let you all know tomorrow how the scan goes and whether I will be able to VBAC or not! :wacko:

Hi oorweeistyin. I am in Scotland as well. I only have appointments to see the midwife. My last was at 32 week and my next is this week at 36 weeks. I have to say that I have felt things have been quite spaced out too and sometimes its seemed like ages since I've seen the midwife, but I guess they are going to get more regular now I only have 4 weeks to go. Good luck with the scan. I had a scan on Friday to check my low placenta, but it has moved, so all is good. Apparently only a tiny proportion don't move up as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I tried and I failed, could reach but not very successfully!
DH is going to help, I think he thinks it means license to rudies!


----------



## Little J

ladies trying old wives tales for speeding up birth process.... they just came out with a study saying having sex does not help go into labor. Knowing that and since my sex drive has been down bc of how awkward it is and the only position that works is doggy (which i get no pleasure from) im probably gunna try a different method once i get to 37 weeks :haha:

hubby was sadened when i told him of this so called "study" :haha::dohh:

Else- thanks for the info. I hope its nothing bad bc being induced at 37 weeks scares me a bit (even tho i know its considered full term) and i dont want everyday that goes by to worry about if LO is ok. Im curious to see what my Dr. thinks at my apt Dec. 18th


----------



## DittyByrd

I am working on my hospital bag. So far I have undies, a sound machine, socks, baby outfits, and snacks. LOL. The essentials. 

I am waiting to pack my clothes until I leave for the hospital as I still want to wear the yoga pants and such I plan on taking with me. 

Now I know the likelihood of me going to the OB's office for a check and getting sent straight to L&D is slim, but are you ladies planning on throwing your bag in the car when you go to your appointments when you're getting checked for dilation, etc?

BTW - If I can tolerate it, I am still going to try DTD. What I read was that if your cervix is ripening (meaning you'll go into labor soon anyway), DTD can stimulate it a littler faster but that if your cervix isn't ready DTD won't do anything. Plus, I've been on pelvic rest since week 23 and can't imagine going 6-8 more weeks after delivery. It'll be 6 months without it and it's killing my intimacy!!!


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well I tried and I failed, could reach but not very successfully!
> DH is going to help, I think he thinks it means license to rudies!

LMAO @ rudies. My OH is in heat at the moment, he's all over me like a rash and I'm soooo not in the mood. I don't want to give him any encouragement. I have told him if I go overdue he's on duty though for nipple stimulation and DTD but he says he's worried our boy will have a dent on his head from DTD :dohh:


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> I am working on my hospital bag. So far I have undies, a sound machine, socks, baby outfits, and snacks. LOL. The essentials.
> 
> I am waiting to pack my clothes until I leave for the hospital as I still want to wear the yoga pants and such I plan on taking with me.
> 
> Now I know the likelihood of me going to the OB's office for a check and getting sent straight to L&D is slim, but are you ladies planning on throwing your bag in the car when you go to your appointments when you're getting checked for dilation, etc?

I'll be leaving my bag at home. I've packed most of mine but I have a list on the fridge of what I need to throw in at the last minute. I've pointed it out to OH as well so he can do it for me if I'm not in the right state to do it myself or he can pack while I take a shower etc.

I am going to pack loads of snacks. My hospital has warned me that between meals they have nothing to offer women to eat (and there are no snack machines). After birth and even breastfeeding in the night I was STARVING after my other kids were born. I'm taking plenty of food and also juice because I remember after a heavy bleed (I refused a blood transfusion) they were making me drink loads and I got sick of water.


----------



## brieri1

Won't regular intercourse stretch the perineum too? I imagine whether it does or not, having my husband do the massage will lead to it either way. lol


----------



## duckytwins

Is the massage for if you would be giving birth naturally, or to try to get labor to start? Since I'll be having a csection, I won't need to prepare the down there area, but I'd love to go into labor early and then have my section.


----------



## mammaspath

hey girls........ive been reading many of the updates......its just hard to keep up

ive been dying over this perineal massage..........lol!!!!

you guys are getting so close......makes me jealous! 

can't wait for pics from you gals


----------



## duckytwins

Well, my bag is packed and I'm ready to go!! Lol


----------



## La Mere

Melly, glad to hear you were able to get your DS's party date changed and so many will be coming! As for perineal massage.. I am starting tonight. I will have hubby do it, he did it for me last pregnancy too... then I will use my epi-no.

Ducky, perineal massage is more for preparing and toning the muscles for having a vaginal birth. So, far as I know it doesn't do anything to bring on labor. 

On a side note: I baked some badass sugar cookies. OMG, they came out so good! *pops piece of cookie in mouth* And hubby baked some oatmeal raisin cookies :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I read this on a midwife page:

"Can I Do Anything Before The Birth To Help Me Avoid a Tear?
Reducing tearing has been the subject of many research studies. Several studies have found that perineal massage
during the last weeks of pregnancy can reduce tearing at birth. This massage&#8212; using two &#64257;ngers to stretch your
perineal tissues&#8212;is performed by you, in your home, once or twice daily, for the last 4 to 6 weeks of your
pregnancy. The &#64258;ip side of this handout tells how to do this massage."


----------



## duckytwins

Thought I'd stop in with my recent bump shot. I think I've dropped slightly. Please excuse how absolutely exhausted I look and how swollen my face is :blush:

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/EEAC5396-259E-4907-8DC4-BAF69BBB7DEF-2465-000003628A6733C0.jpg


----------



## La Mere

Looking great, Ducky!

Here's my 35 weeker!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-12-07131649-1.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable!! Lookin good mama!


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> I am very ready for DD to be in bed ... My clothes are seriously crushing me now. I want to just lay naked somewhere! hahaha! Am I the only one that can't stand to be in clothes anymore??

I hate clothes. I usually walk around in my panties and one of dh's shirts. :thumbup:




jrowenj said:


> My hubs and i spent 9 hours in the nursery today and we finally finished! Well, kinda... we pick up the dresser tomorrow and then we are finished! Hung decorations and put together a swing and set up stroller, car seat and organized closet! I feel so good! I will post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Does someone wanna be my bump buddy??
> 
> Also, i have a swing for the baby and i bought one of those bouncer chairs but then thought they are kinda similar concept... do u think i need both?

I think u should keep them both. The bouncy seat is easy to move room to room as needed and is a lifesaver when u want to shower. :haha: and its also easy enough to take in the car to go to your moms for the day or away for the weekend. I had both with dd and she refused to sit in the swing at all. :thumbup:



La Mere said:


> Melly, glad to hear you were able to get your DS's party date changed and so many will be coming! As for perineal massage.. I am starting tonight. I will have hubby do it, he did it for me last pregnancy too... then I will use my epi-no.
> 
> Ducky, perineal massage is more for preparing and toning the muscles for having a vaginal birth. So, far as I know it doesn't do anything to bring on labor.
> 
> On a side note: I baked some badass sugar cookies. OMG, they came out so good! *pops piece of cookie in mouth* And hubby baked some oatmeal raisin cookies :haha:

I was just thinking of sugar cookies today, I haven't made them forever. Do you mind sharing your recipe? :)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks snow

Ughhh. Tomorrow is my strep b test. I dont wanna go


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Thanks snow
> 
> Ughhh. Tomorrow is my strep b test. I dont wanna go

I had my strep b a week or so ago and had to bring my 4 year old. Ya that was fun. :rofl:


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Thanks snow
> 
> Ughhh. Tomorrow is my strep b test. I dont wanna go

its nothing honestly..i didnt even realize my dr did anything!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Thanks snow
> 
> Ughhh. Tomorrow is my strep b test. I dont wanna go
> 
> its nothing honestly..i didnt even realize my dr did anything!Click to expand...

I agree it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## jrowenj

Should i bring my boppy pillow to hospital for nursing


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks girls


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea bring the boppy! :)

I heard strep b wasnt bad!


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Should i bring my boppy pillow to hospital for nursing

Absolutely! If you plan on using it for BFing, take it! I have a Brestfriend I plan on taking.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

This little girl wont settle it down in there tonight! It feels like shes transverse though :/ guess ill find out tomorrow morning atmy u/s


----------



## jrowenj

What about my breast pump?? 

Nikki hope shes being a good baby and head down


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Shes been head down since 26 weeks, but i dunno, hope she hasnt moved!


----------



## darkstar

I just went to my midwife. I got a breech baby :-/ I'm a little shocked, two weeks ago he was head down and well into the pelvis, now I'm being sent for an ultrasound next week in the hope that baby has turned. And we have to decide whether to try getting him turned by ECV or just booking caeserean. I so wasn't expecting this.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughh darkstar, maybehe wil turn back around


----------



## BabyHopeful2

darkstar said:


> I just went to my midwife. I got a breech baby :-/ I'm a little shocked, two weeks ago he was head down and well into the pelvis, now I'm being sent for an ultrasound next week in the hope that baby has turned. And we have to decide whether to try getting him turned by ECV or just booking caeserean. I so wasn't expecting this.

You can get him turned around! :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

BabyHopeful2 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I just went to my midwife. I got a breech baby :-/ I'm a little shocked, two weeks ago he was head down and well into the pelvis, now I'm being sent for an ultrasound next week in the hope that baby has turned. And we have to decide whether to try getting him turned by ECV or just booking caeserean. I so wasn't expecting this.
> 
> You can get him turned around! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I don't like the sound of it. The obstetriction has to grab his head and feet and manouvere him.. and there is only a 50/50 chance of it working and there are risks. 

Hopefully he'll just turn on his own


----------



## duckytwins

Awww darkstar, I'm sorry! :hugs: Do they say if he has a chance to turn back on his own??


----------



## snowangel187

jrowenj said:


> Should i bring my boppy pillow to hospital for nursing

I don't plan on bringing mine. I'm honestly a germaphobe when it comes to hospitals and its germs. I plan on bringing as little as possible and throwing away almost everything when I'm done at the hospital. :blush:


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> Awww darkstar, I'm sorry! :hugs: Do they say if he has a chance to turn back on his own??

There is a small chance, I'm hopeful. Of course the further time goes on the less chance as he's bigger.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Should i bring my boppy pillow to hospital for nursing
> 
> I don't plan on bringing mine. I'm honestly a germaphobe when it comes to hospitals and its germs. I plan on bringing as little as possible and throwing away almost everything when I'm done at the hospital. :blush:Click to expand...

I also think about all the germs. I worry about Staph bacterial infections, etc. I have hand sanitizer and wipes to bring with me for the bathroom. I don't commonly use hand sanitizer because I do believe in being exposed to the environment to develop the immune system. However, I don't want germs/bacteria around my baby in a hospital where bacteria mutations make me worried.


----------



## sassy_mom

Darkstar I hope baby can get turned around. Fingers crossed for you. I wasn't on today so I had a ton to catch up on. I was laughing at all the comments about the massage. DH would get side tracked too...heck I might even too. :haha: We won't be doing it though as DH is a bit if a grease monkey and at work deals with sulphuric acid. He tends not to get his hands too close to anything overly important. He has to do a lot of scrubbing to get his hands clean enough for anything like that. 

AFM...got to spend the day at my mom's and she made me dinner. It was so wonderful. Poor DD didn't want to leave. :( We don't get to go down often so she really enjoyed being there. I made the mistake of having a cup of coffee right before bed...this baby is crazy! I am trying to settle myself by listening to some relaxing music but DH's snoring is starting to over power it and all I think about is how much I would love to be snoring. 

Anyone else having a lot of pressure? I notice more often that I have a lot of pressure almost as if I need to have a bm except it is just baby. My BH are getting stronger and more frequent through the day. Signs of things getting to the final descent perhaps. I also noticed today that (when squeezed) my nipples now will let out the milky colored colostrum instead of clear. Not sure if that is a good thing or if it even matters. Lol! 

My FIL fussed a little today because I carried DD into the house from the car. He said why didn't you tell me. She was asleep when we got home and I didn't want to wake her up so I just grabbed her up. I miss holding her though even though she is 3 and a half feet tall and weighs 40 lbs. She is still my baby! Lol!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - Think the sulphuric acid would put me off too!

I've just woken up with a full blown cold :( I've know it was coming for a couple of days & it finally arrived. Part of me thinks I've done pretty well to get this far without one & I'd rather have it now than on moving day or over Christmas. Fingers crossed it doesn't last too long & DS & DH don't get it :)

I love that DS can easily lie in until 9am! :happydance: My friend is still up at 5.45am every morning with her 2 year old!


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm getting impatient for my secret Santa card! :haha: I normally miss the post on Mondays, but maybe there will be a card or a delivery slip when I get back? I know the one I sent hasn't been received either though... hurry up postal system! :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> ladies trying old wives tales for speeding up birth process.... they just came out with a study saying having sex does not help go into labor. Knowing that and since my sex drive has been down bc of how awkward it is and the only position that works is doggy (which i get no pleasure from) im probably gunna try a different method once i get to 37 weeks :haha:
> 
> hubby was sadened when i told him of this so called "study" :haha::dohh:
> 
> Else- thanks for the info. I hope its nothing bad bc being induced at 37 weeks scares me a bit (even tho i know its considered full term) and i dont want everyday that goes by to worry about if LO is ok. Im curious to see what my Dr. thinks at my apt Dec. 18th

From what I've read, the 'man juice' has something in it that helps soften the cervix rather than bring on labour. Epo has the same effect, most people start taking orally, then from about 38 weeks I think, you can start inserting them too. You put a pin prick/ slit in one end and insert at bedtime, make sure you also wear a liner/pad as can be messy, but I've heard of people having great results from it, and losing their plug within a week.


----------



## ARuppe716

Last Monday for a few months!! Woohoo! Although the next time I have to work on a Monday I will have to drop my little one off for daycare :(


----------



## Little J

Well then maybe hubby will luck out with a little action if it does help soften the cervix etc :blush:

I dred mondays.... another work week to begin... and its my birthday wed. 12/12/12!:happydance:


----------



## Little J

Finally a new fruit! YAY for a HoneyDew! :happydance::happydance:


also, my itching as subsided a bit... i get a random spurt to itch my fore arm now and again but that might be bc of the dry weather. We got our first snowfall yesterday of the season!!:happydance: I will still bring it up to the Dr. next week tho, im curious to see waht she says


----------



## mellywelly

I'm so tired today, ds was constantly waking me up in the night with his cough. I'm going to have to get used to it though :wacko:


----------



## AJThomas

I always read every single update on here, then forget most of them and don't remember half the things I wanted to say.

Oh well, Darkstar Try some of the spinning techniques, may not work but they're not harmful and I think it's worth a shot. Who knows, it just might do the trick.

I want to post pics of the house for u ladies to see but theres such a mess at the moment it's hard to make anything out. I'll see if I can find some befores, halfways and then I'll post the finished product. Hopefully u can make it all out.


----------



## duckytwins

AJThomas said:


> I always read every single update on here, then forget most of them and don't remember half the things I wanted to say.

:rofl: I do the same thing! :blush:


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> I always read every single update on here, then forget most of them and don't remember half the things I wanted to say.
> 
> :rofl: I do the same thing! :blush:Click to expand...

And me too, I'm going to have to start taking notes soon!!!!:haha:


----------



## duckytwins

I just had the weirdest thing happen. I ate breakfast, then sat at my computer and started feeling really weird. I felt nauseous and kind of like I had a stomach ache, but it also felt like baby was pushing out (a contraction?), then all of a sudden, my lower back started killing me... It seems to have gone away now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well good news, baby is still head down :) she is just squirming her legs and rolling around a bit more now..

she is approx 5lb 6oz, and heart is nice and strong!, NST went well, fluid levels perfect, will start internal exams in 2 weeks!

I asked about induction again today, because everytime I talk to him it always changes lol.. and hes like.. well between 39-40 weeks.. im like.. first it was 37 weeks, then it was 38, last week it was 39 and this week your saying 39-40?? lol.. hes like Nikki, your blood sugars are great! as long as nothing happens between now and then thats a good thing!!!! lol...I just want her here already i guess lol..

Other than that is anyone else like me, and the bottomless pit? It seems everything that crosses my path i want to put in my mouth and swallow haha.. I cant get enough! Good thing is that I didnt gain any weight since last week... still at 35 lbs Eeeeek :/

Off to take a nap, i am beyond tired today!


----------



## AJThomas

I've only put on 14lbs, considering I started out at 100 I was hoping to put on at least 25 during pregnancy but no such luck, I'm all tummy tho, I keep telling hubby I look like a malnourished child with a skinny body and huge stomach :dohh: My Dad saw my bare tummy and said "oh you poor thing! How do you manage all that weight!" :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

No I've not really had an appetite all pg. I got weighed last week and have put 15 lb on during pg, didn't think it would be that much!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Loli wish!!


----------



## AJThomas

I notice that if I have a late breakfast, I feel weak (guess my blood sugar drops) and baby doesn't move as much for that day. When I eat on time tho, he does somersaults morning til night. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## La Mere

Nikki, glad Ella is still head down and everything went well at your appointment.

Darkstar, sorry to hear baby is breech. If you're interested, check out https://www.spinningbabies.com/ for techniques on how to get baby to turn.

Snow, I don't mind sharing. It is a vegan recipe though and it's a combination of two different ones. :haha:
For this batch I used:
1/2 cup oil
1/4 butter
1/4 crisco
2/3 cup brown sugar (call for just regular granulated sugar, but I LOVE brown sugar)
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. vanilla extract
and instead of egg, I use 1 tbs. flax seed meal and 3 tbs. water. (looks just like egg when it is mixed up)
I started with 1 1/2 cups flour, but ended up using another 2/3 of a cup to get it the right consistency. I found I just have to fiddle with it a little. :haha: You can use this recipe, make whatever changes you want... I'm just so happy I found a great sub for eggs in my baking, it's so hard being vegetarian/vegan sometimes!!

AJ, I notice this sometimes too. But baby is usually pretty quiet in the morning and starts it's work out around lunch time, then goes till bed time... and after, cuz I wake up to go pee and he/she is moving like crazy!


----------



## Lilahbear

I want eat everything at the moment too. I have no idea how much weight I have put on during this pregnancy. I got weighed at my booking appointment, but haven't been weighed since. 

I went home sick today from work as I have been feeling really weird. Last night I felt really drained and a bit sick, then in the middle of the night I woke up with cramps in my lower back pain. It's what I imagine my back may feel like when I am in labour. It lasted for about 5 minutes and went away. I was knackered this morning though and felt a bit off and shivery at work so I came home. I normally never go home sick, but I was about asleep at my desk and not much use to anyone. Maybe I am coming down with something. Who knows.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Feel better lilah! Im laying in bed as we speak and it is wonderful! Relax!


----------



## DittyByrd

snowangel187 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Should i bring my boppy pillow to hospital for nursing
> 
> I don't plan on bringing mine. I'm honestly a germaphobe when it comes to hospitals and its germs. I plan on bringing as little as possible and throwing away almost everything when I'm done at the hospital. :blush:Click to expand...

The hospitals have pumps for you anyway that are way better than anything we could purchase. :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well good news, baby is still head down :) she is just squirming her legs and rolling around a bit more now..
> 
> she is approx 5lb 6oz, and heart is nice and strong!, NST went well, fluid levels perfect, will start internal exams in 2 weeks!
> 
> I asked about induction again today, because everytime I talk to him it always changes lol.. and hes like.. well between 39-40 weeks.. im like.. first it was 37 weeks, then it was 38, last week it was 39 and this week your saying 39-40?? lol.. hes like Nikki, your blood sugars are great! as long as nothing happens between now and then thats a good thing!!!! lol...I just want her here already i guess lol..
> 
> Other than that is anyone else like me, and the bottomless pit? It seems everything that crosses my path i want to put in my mouth and swallow haha.. I cant get enough! Good thing is that I didnt gain any weight since last week... still at 35 lbs Eeeeek :/
> 
> Off to take a nap, i am beyond tired today!

I am still sticking to my GD diet, but I have noticed now that I want to eat more and that I feel really hungry at night.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well good news, baby is still head down :) she is just squirming her legs and rolling around a bit more now..
> 
> she is approx 5lb 6oz, and heart is nice and strong!, NST went well, fluid levels perfect, will start internal exams in 2 weeks!
> 
> I asked about induction again today, because everytime I talk to him it always changes lol.. and hes like.. well between 39-40 weeks.. im like.. first it was 37 weeks, then it was 38, last week it was 39 and this week your saying 39-40?? lol.. hes like Nikki, your blood sugars are great! as long as nothing happens between now and then thats a good thing!!!! lol...I just want her here already i guess lol..
> 
> Other than that is anyone else like me, and the bottomless pit? It seems everything that crosses my path i want to put in my mouth and swallow haha.. I cant get enough! Good thing is that I didnt gain any weight since last week... still at 35 lbs Eeeeek :/
> 
> Off to take a nap, i am beyond tired today!

I'm eating lots but sometimes I am not even always that hungry. Oy.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

DittyByrd said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Should i bring my boppy pillow to hospital for nursing
> 
> I don't plan on bringing mine. I'm honestly a germaphobe when it comes to hospitals and its germs. I plan on bringing as little as possible and throwing away almost everything when I'm done at the hospital. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> The hospitals have pumps for you anyway that are way better than anything we could purchase. :)Click to expand...

At my breastfeeding class I learned a very interesting tid bit of knowledge. The hospital where I will deliver (which is also right by my work) has hospital-grade pumps available for free use in all of their lactation rooms. However, you have to supply your own tubing to use it. At the class they told us if we buy our own tubing at the pharmacy it costs $50, but if we ask for the tubing before we go home with the baby they will give it to us for free.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Theres no way i could follow a diabetes diet right now! I live off cinnamon rolls, hoagies, chips and hot chocolate!! I know its awful, but i cant help myself!! I luckily count mycarbs and take insulin, but still, if my docs knew what i was eating, theyd strangle me! Esp my diabetes doctor!


----------



## Lilahbear

Thank you. An afternoon on the sofa has definitely helped!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Good morning Ladies!!

[email protected]: Hope he does move!
[email protected] Mere: Sounds yummy! Although, I'm wondering... what is butter if not a diary? Just wondering if vegans don't take that as animal product or you buy some kind of substitute as well.
[email protected]: Glad to hear everything is good!
[email protected]: Would love to see pictures, if you'll share!

AFM: I had an AWFUL night!!!! My period like cramps were so strong, my back was aching so much. It couldn't be because of water this time, I drank a massive amount yesterday. So, when I went to bed I told myself that if the pain woke me up in the middle of the night it was because it was something significant. About an hour later I woke up in such awful pain, (I even had that moment where I clearly told myself: This is it! It hurts too much!) but decided to just go to the bathroom, lay back down and relax, fell asleep again after a while. I was so tired this morning didn't really realize how many times the pain woke me up. But still felt strange this morning, still kinda does, but everything seems to be settling down a little bit more.


----------



## mellywelly

Just had a bit of a meltdown as I realised that I will be a mummy again in just 3 weeks(or less, if its the same time as ds its tomorrow!) I'm not sure I'm ready for this! If its anywhere near as bad as ds was, I'm not sure I'll cope or my marriage will for that:nope: It was soooo hard. But there's nothing I can do about it, just got to hope I don't have another hard one, I mean what are the chances of having another the same :shrug: surely not!


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee, we get a butter sub that is made from fatty oils, such as olive, flax, palm fruit, soybean and canola. We get a Non-GMO brand called Earth Balance. There is also a brand called Smart Balance, but to get Non-GMO we'd have to buy the organic one and I haven't found it at Wal-Mart. A true vegan (which I am not :haha:) won't even use honey because it's made by bees.


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> Just had a bit of a meltdown as I realised that I will be a mummy again in just 3 weeks(or less, if its the same time as ds its tomorrow!) I'm not sure I'm ready for this! If its anywhere near as bad as ds was, I'm not sure I'll cope or my marriage will for that:nope: It was soooo hard. But there's nothing I can do about it, just got to hope I don't have another hard one, I mean what are the chances of having another the same :shrug: surely not!

Aw, I am sure it will be fine and even if it is as difficult as it was before, you got through it once and you will again. :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> Just had a bit of a meltdown as I realised that I will be a mummy again in just 3 weeks(or less, if its the same time as ds its tomorrow!) I'm not sure I'm ready for this! If its anywhere near as bad as ds was, I'm not sure I'll cope or my marriage will for that:nope: It was soooo hard. But there's nothing I can do about it, just got to hope I don't have another hard one, I mean what are the chances of having another the same :shrug: surely not!

Melly, you can do it! :) And perhaps you'll get a very easy baby this time as a reward for last time. But no matter what, you CAN do it and WILL do it! And you've got us to complain to and lean on - promise!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeeDee, we get a butter sub that is made from fatty oils, such as olive, flax, palm fruit, soybean and canola. We get a Non-GMO brand called Earth Balance. There is also a brand called Smart Balance, but to get Non-GMO we'd have to buy the organic one and I haven't found it at Wal-Mart. A true vegan (which I am not :haha:) won't even use honey because it's made by bees.

Thank you for explaining hun! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I don't really have a choice, just got to get on with it! I don't think it helped that I think I had pnd but didn't get help, won't just struggle this time and will get help. 

I think I may be having BH for the past 2 days. It's not painful just uncomfortable, and all bump goes tight. I just have to lean over for a while until it passes. Does that sound like a BH?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Dear Hubby and his dear co workers! I do think it's sweet that they take time out of their day to talk about the pregnancy and how it all works, but not when it's about FREAKING ME OUT Haha. They told hubby that since this was my 3rd ultrasound with the insurance, that they might not pay for my 36 week ultrasound (since I have no complication thus far) and that he might have to pay UP TO 1000 DOLLARS FOR IT! He freaked out, stressed me out and made me call the doctors office!! Thankfully, I did, and if insurance doesn't cover it it wont be 1k, but 100 if that much, nurse said... so I'm still having it despite insurance!


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> Lol I don't really have a choice, just got to get on with it! I don't think it helped that I think I had pnd but didn't get help, won't just struggle this time and will get help.
> 
> I think I may be having BH for the past 2 days. It's not painful just uncomfortable, and all bump goes tight. I just have to lean over for a while until it passes. Does that sound like a BH?

Yep. Belly gets tight all over and it feels hard to breathe. Lasts a minute or so then everything goes soft again. Usually a change in position shortens the length of time.


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> Dear Hubby and his dear co workers! I do think it's sweet that they take time out of their day to talk about the pregnancy and how it all works, but not when it's about FREAKING ME OUT Haha. They told hubby that since this was my 3rd ultrasound with the insurance, that they might not pay for my 36 week ultrasound (since I have no complication thus far) and that he might have to pay UP TO 1000 DOLLARS FOR IT! He freaked out, stressed me out and made me call the doctors office!! Thankfully, I did, and if insurance doesn't cover it it wont be 1k, but 100 if that much, nurse said... so I'm still having it despite insurance!

The freaking peanut galleries and our pregnancies! Tired of other people's opinions and interjections!


----------



## Lilahbear

I don't think I've had any BH yet? Has anyone else not had any?


----------



## Little J

Melly- everything will be ok hun! Your just getting "cold feet", Remember way back when, when you were wanting a 2nd baby so bad, now you have it! And DS will have a sibling. I think if anything a 2nd will make things better and bring your whole family closer 

Darkstar- My aunts son was breech and they told her about how they can spin him etc as you described. She said bc of the possible complications and it only being a 50/50 chance of it working, she went ahead and just did a C-section. She didnt want to risk anything bad to happen just to say she did a vaginal birth. Im the same, i would just say, however we can get him out the safest, i will go with that!


----------



## Little J

Lilahbear said:


> I don't think I've had any BH yet? Has anyone else not had any?

I didnt think i had any, until i started paying attention more and realized it wasnt baby just pushing out on my tummy. Its an actual all around tummy hardening. I get mine every once in a while.

I thought mine were painful, but ironically i was getting them when i was having galld bladder pain... since the pain subsided i can feel when my tummy gets hard all over, but there is no pain with it... it just feels like pressure to me. Like somone blowing up a huge balloon in my uterus... then it goes away after 20 seconds


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - I'm feeling the same!!! Very worried about what life will be like - I need this one to sleep for more than 30mins at a time. We'll manage somehow though... and I don't know a single person that's had two really difficult babies :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Great news that everything is going so well! You'll get to meet Ella soon enough :)

AJ - I've only put on around 16lbs & wasn't much bigger than you pre pregnancy. I'm over a stone lighter than I was at this stage with DS & I feel much better for it & baby seems to be fine. Just less weight to loose after :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, so much for stressing. Just called insurance and they said any of my pregnancy necessities are 100% covered as long as they are in network... I've been stressing since saturday hahahaha


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad it's sorted Deedee :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Glad it's sorted Deedee :)

Yeah, me too. I feel so stupid about worrying about it now. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> Melly- everything will be ok hun! Your just getting "cold feet", Remember way back when, when you were wanting a 2nd baby so bad, now you have it! And DS will have a sibling. I think if anything a 2nd will make things better and bring your whole family closer
> 
> Darkstar- My aunts son was breech and they told her about how they can spin him etc as you described. She said bc of the possible complications and it only being a 50/50 chance of it working, she went ahead and just did a C-section. She didnt want to risk anything bad to happen just to say she did a vaginal birth. Im the same, i would just say, however we can get him out the safest, i will go with that!

On the whole breech thing:

I am worried baby is oblique as I feel lots of pressure in my left hip and right ribs. I still have a little time and doctor said she thought baby was head down before. We'll see what they think at this week's appointment.

I am willing to try baby spinning techniques but not willing to do external manipulation. There's a small chance of placental abruption. I'd honestly rather have a scheduled c-section than an emergency one. I will be SO disappointed if that's the case but I want to pick what's safer for baby.


----------



## La Mere

You're welcome, DeeDee. Glad you got everything sorted for sure with the insurance. People need to learn how to keep their mouths shut.. Unless its something they themselves have gone through.

Melly, you'll do wonderfully! It will be a little easier this time around. At least that's what i am hoping for those of us who had a rough time with our first babies. We're all here for you if/when you need us. :hugs:

Re the weight convo. I'm bigger belly wise this time, but I weigh about 5 or so lbs less at this point now than I did when Rayven was born. I weighed about 110-115 lbs pre-pregnancy and weight on Sat. was 134. Course if I keep eating like I have been I will weigh a ton! :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

ACK! I've gained 25lbs. So much water weight in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I've gained 20, and that was a week and a half ago!!!! I'm blaming it on Thanksgiving LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well that was fun! Not! Had to do 4 loads of laundry lol..fold and wash and well. Braxton hicks galore! I was like moaning through the work, but it is done and i am now back to laying on my butt! Bh stopped lol... Id feel like a lump if i didnt get so,ething done today!!

Deedee glad ins covers everything! Lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - I'm expecting to gain my fair share of weight over Christmas! :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Hope this doesn't sound stupid, but when the time comes, will I just know the difference between a BH and contractions? Do they feel the same or completely different?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> Deedee - I'm expecting to gain my fair share of weight over Christmas! :haha:

Thank God we aren't going anywhere for Christmas, or I'd be sure to gain 8 lbs in 2 weeks again! Yikes! I'll be cooking, and I'm SO sure I wont have the 5 different types of pies we had to chose from for Thanksgiving hahaha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Darkstar - my bump was breech then went for scan and is head down, I didn't notice him move at all so there is hope.

Sassy - with you in the pressure and feeling like you need a BM.

Melly - what's epo?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Melly- everything will be ok hun! Your just getting "cold feet", Remember way back when, when you were wanting a 2nd baby so bad, now you have it! And DS will have a sibling. I think if anything a 2nd will make things better and bring your whole family closer
> 
> Darkstar- My aunts son was breech and they told her about how they can spin him etc as you described. She said bc of the possible complications and it only being a 50/50 chance of it working, she went ahead and just did a C-section. She didnt want to risk anything bad to happen just to say she did a vaginal birth. Im the same, i would just say, however we can get him out the safest, i will go with that!
> 
> On the whole breech thing:
> 
> I am worried baby is oblique as I feel lots of pressure in my left hip and right ribs. I still have a little time and doctor said she thought baby was head down before. We'll see what they think at this week's appointment.
> 
> I am willing to try baby spinning techniques but not willing to do external manipulation. There's a small chance of placental abruption. I'd honestly rather have a scheduled c-section than an emergency one. I will be SO disappointed if that's the case but I want to pick what's safer for baby.Click to expand...

Dr told me he was heads down. I still feel like he moves horizontal sometimes, but I suppose it's just him stretching arms, or kicking and punching at the same time. :shrug: I do feel him somewhat trying to fit in my vajj at times :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> Hope this doesn't sound stupid, but when the time comes, will I just know the difference between a BH and contractions? Do they feel the same or completely different?

My course instructor said that BH get better with a change in position, sometimes painful, and are irregular. Real contractions don't go away with a change in position, get stronger, and come at regular intervals. From what I have read, you will feel the difference. I think initially they may feel the same but real contractions get stronger and more painful.


----------



## BlossomJ

DeedeeBeester said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - I'm expecting to gain my fair share of weight over Christmas! :haha:
> 
> Thank God we aren't going anywhere for Christmas, or I'd be sure to gain 8 lbs in 2 weeks again! Yikes! I'll be cooking, and I'm SO sure I wont have the 5 different types of pies we had to chose from for Thanksgiving hahaha.Click to expand...

I'm off the hook this year as I did dinner for both sides of the family last year & for my side the year before. This year we'll be having Christmas dinner 3 times in 3 days with different family members & I won't have to lift a finger :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

No BH for me. Well not that I know of.

I had a surprise baby shower at work today and got lots of nice things. Everyone also bought something in for lunch so we had a small buffet as well, was so lovely.

My secret Santa gift also arrived today, so excited! Is all under the tree ready for Xmas day :)

Weight wise, I lost about 14lb to start with and have gained a out 8lb of that so still about 6lb less than when I concieved. BUT at the rate I'm going with not being able to stop eating ill gain all that plus some in the next few weeks


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound stupid, but when the time comes, will I just know the difference between a BH and contractions? Do they feel the same or completely different?
> 
> My course instructor said that BH get better with a change in position, sometimes painful, and are irregular. Real contractions don't go away with a change in position, get stronger, and come at regular intervals. From what I have read, you will feel the difference. I think initially they may feel the same but real contractions get stronger and more painful.Click to expand...

Yeah, I was told to lay down for an hour. BH will usually go away by then, while contractions, well ...they're like a train, wont be able to stop 'em. LOL


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly - what's epo?

Evening primrose oil? Could be wrong though!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BlossomJ said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Deedee - I'm expecting to gain my fair share of weight over Christmas! :haha:
> 
> Thank God we aren't going anywhere for Christmas, or I'd be sure to gain 8 lbs in 2 weeks again! Yikes! I'll be cooking, and I'm SO sure I wont have the 5 different types of pies we had to chose from for Thanksgiving hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm off the hook this year as I did dinner for both sides of the family last year & for my side the year before. This year we'll be having Christmas dinner 3 times in 3 days with different family members & I won't have to lift a finger :happydance:Click to expand...

Lucky you! I don't even know what we will eat! :wacko: It would be Guatemalan Tamales if I were back home :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Melly - what's epo?
> 
> Evening primrose oil? Could be wrong though!Click to expand...

Yes evening primrose oil, as blossom said


----------



## BlossomJ

What are Tamales Deedee?


----------



## Little J

i just got a call from the Dr.....

They want me to do an ultrasound of my gall bladder wed. am (on my birthday...) and today in an hour i need to get my blood drawn to get a hepatic blood panel done to check my liver function. (due to the whole itch thing)

My Dr. said she would rather check things out and eliminate any issues just incase

Im glad she is proative, but it scares me she thinks there could be a problem :( 

Im almost in tears, bc i feel this is the millionth time im getting blood drawn and im nervous what the results might be. I dont want my baby to be harmed and i dont want my body to have to go through all this, it just sucks... im nervous and scared :nope:


----------



## snowangel187

DittyByrd said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound stupid, but when the time comes, will I just know the difference between a BH and contractions? Do they feel the same or completely different?
> 
> My course instructor said that BH get better with a change in position, sometimes painful, and are irregular. Real contractions don't go away with a change in position, get stronger, and come at regular intervals. From what I have read, you will feel the difference. I think initially they may feel the same but real contractions get stronger and more painful.Click to expand...

I wanted to add that usually you can't talk or walk during a real contraction either. :thumbup:


Anybody heard from Betheney?


----------



## CharlieO

Little J said:


> i just got a call from the Dr.....
> 
> They want me to do an ultrasound of my gall bladder wed. am (on my birthday...) and today in an hour i need to get my blood drawn to get a hepatic blood panel done to check my liver function. (due to the whole itch thing)
> 
> My Dr. said she would rather check things out and eliminate any issues just incase
> 
> Im glad she is proative, but it scares me she thinks there could be a problem :(
> 
> Im almost in tears, bc i feel this is the millionth time im getting blood drawn and im nervous what the results might be. I dont want my baby to be harmed and i dont want my body to have to go through all this, it just sucks... im nervous and scared :nope:

Big hug for you little j, fingers crossed its just to double check, and you'll be a-ok. and if it turns out they find something then alway better to know about it. We're all thinking of you, chin up! x x x:hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah :hugs: little j. I'm sure it will be fine and like you say it's good that she is being proactive and they can then look at what can be done if needed. I'm sure it's just a precautionary measure but glad she is getting it checked x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

They are rice masa (dough) (some are made with corn, but my family doesn't care that much for those lol), stuffed with meat, sauce, peppers, and lots of different things. They are cooked packed in Plantain leaves. They are not that appealing to the eye, but man are they yummy. Even more my grandmas! LOL
 



Attached Files:







tamal (1).jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Little J said:


> i just got a call from the Dr.....
> 
> They want me to do an ultrasound of my gall bladder wed. am (on my birthday...) and today in an hour i need to get my blood drawn to get a hepatic blood panel done to check my liver function. (due to the whole itch thing)
> 
> My Dr. said she would rather check things out and eliminate any issues just incase
> 
> Im glad she is proative, but it scares me she thinks there could be a problem :(
> 
> Im almost in tears, bc i feel this is the millionth time im getting blood drawn and im nervous what the results might be. I dont want my baby to be harmed and i dont want my body to have to go through all this, it just sucks... im nervous and scared :nope:

I know it can be nerve racking, even more when in the middle of a pregnancy. But it is completely normal to have them draw blood when they think you have gallbladder stones, to see your hepatic levels. It's procedure :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Melly- everything will be ok hun! Your just getting "cold feet", Remember way back when, when you were wanting a 2nd baby so bad, now you have it! And DS will have a sibling. I think if anything a 2nd will make things better and bring your whole family closer
> 
> Darkstar- My aunts son was breech and they told her about how they can spin him etc as you described. She said bc of the possible complications and it only being a 50/50 chance of it working, she went ahead and just did a C-section. She didnt want to risk anything bad to happen just to say she did a vaginal birth. Im the same, i would just say, however we can get him out the safest, i will go with that!
> 
> On the whole breech thing:
> 
> I am worried baby is oblique as I feel lots of pressure in my left hip and right ribs. I still have a little time and doctor said she thought baby was head down before. We'll see what they think at this week's appointment.
> 
> I am willing to try baby spinning techniques but not willing to do external manipulation. There's a small chance of placental abruption. I'd honestly rather have a scheduled c-section than an emergency one. I will be SO disappointed if that's the case but I want to pick what's safer for baby.Click to expand...

I don't like the external manipulation either. I've been reading peoples experiences of it and I'm not convinced that if its causing such discomfort for the Mother it isn't for the baby either for the sake of a 50% chance it will work (or that baby will even stay there if it is successful). There are so many reasons that they can be breech I don't like the thought of interfering with that and there are instances where an emergency c-section has to be performed because the heart beat drops or placenta or cord issues.. OH and I have agreed if this little guy doesn't turn on his own we will go straight to elcs. 

I'm going to see if I can get hold of the turning babies hypnobirthing CD. He seems to respond well when I listen to the other cd's and kicks up a storm so its worth a try.


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> Darkstar - my bump was breech then went for scan and is head down, I didn't notice him move at all so there is hope.

Thanks that is hopeful :thumbup: He was head down and engaged two weeks ago.. silly boy has got himself all back to front hehe


----------



## La Mere

OMG! DeeDee, you just made my mouth water! That tamale looks so freaking good! I've never had Guatemalan tamales... but I would love to try it. *wonders of in search of something to eat now*


----------



## Soniamillie01

darkstar said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar - my bump was breech then went for scan and is head down, I didn't notice him move at all so there is hope.
> 
> Thanks that is hopeful :thumbup: He was head down and engaged two weeks ago.. silly boy has got himself all back to front heheClick to expand...

I do wonder whether mine will turn again I will be insisting on a presentation scan when I go in when in labour to make sure he isn't breech again.


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J - It'll be ok :hugs: I totally understand why it's getting to you, but they have to make sure they check everything properly or they wouldn't be doing their jobs. it really is better to get everything thoroughly checked. Will be thinking of you :hugs:

Deedee - That sounds sooo yummy! It's nearly 9pm here & I still haven't had dinner. I am now even hungrier thanks to you! :)

On the topic of turning the baby through manipulation, I know two people who had this done successfully & the babies stayed head down & there were no complications, but they both ended up having emergency sections anyway!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> OMG! DeeDee, you just made my mouth water! That tamale looks so freaking good! I've never had Guatemalan tamales... but I would love to try it. *wonders of in search of something to eat now*

They are! A lot of people confuse Guatemalan food with Mexican food for some reason, but our tamales are completely different from theirs. I am ACHING for Guatemalan food, sooo much! If my mom comes, I am so sure I'll get to eat some of it!


----------



## mellywelly

Deedee, that looks bloody lovely!!! 

Littlej, try not to worry, I'm sure it won't be obstetric cholestasis (sp?) if the itching has lessened, but its better to rule it out.


----------



## mellywelly

Darkstar, haven't you got a few weeks left before they get concerned about breech? Surely baby still has 2-3 weeks to turn itself yet?


----------



## duckytwins

Littlej, try not to stress. It's better to be checked and have nothing be wrong, than not be checked and have a problem, right? :hugs: 

Did someone ask about being hungry all the time? I don't seem to always be hungry, but when I am, all I want is junk - oreos, ice cream, cupcakes, cookies. And at really bad times too, like right before bed. I think junk food has been my downfall.


----------



## Lilahbear

Little J said:


> i just got a call from the Dr.....
> 
> They want me to do an ultrasound of my gall bladder wed. am (on my birthday...) and today in an hour i need to get my blood drawn to get a hepatic blood panel done to check my liver function. (due to the whole itch thing)
> 
> My Dr. said she would rather check things out and eliminate any issues just incase
> 
> Im glad she is proative, but it scares me she thinks there could be a problem :(
> 
> Im almost in tears, bc i feel this is the millionth time im getting blood drawn and im nervous what the results might be. I dont want my baby to be harmed and i dont want my body to have to go through all this, it just sucks... im nervous and scared :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Darkstar - my bump was breech then went for scan and is head down, I didn't notice him move at all so there is hope.
> 
> Thanks that is hopeful :thumbup: He was head down and engaged two weeks ago.. silly boy has got himself all back to front heheClick to expand...
> 
> I do wonder whether mine will turn again I will be insisting on a presentation scan when I go in when in labour to make sure he isn't breech again.Click to expand...

From 35 weeks the amniotic fluid starts decreasing and they're bigger so the likelihood of turning is much less, hopefully yours is head down to stay


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> Littlej, try not to stress. It's better to be checked and have nothing be wrong, than not be checked and have a problem, right? :hugs:
> 
> Did someone ask about being hungry all the time? I don't seem to always be hungry, but when I am, all I want is junk - oreos, ice cream, cupcakes, cookies. And at really bad times too, like right before bed. I think junk food has been my downfall.

I'm hungry a lot. I have breakfast at 7am and I'm ready to have lunch by 10.30. Then I have to snack all afternoon and I still eat a huge dinner. OH is quite amused by how much I can pack away, I'm eating more than him and can finish off his plate hehe


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It's supposed to be so cold for the rest of my neighbors, but not for this pregnant mamma. I'm without pants, just panties and a t shirt above my belly hahahaha It feels so good haha


----------



## AJThomas

I feel like baby keeps shoving his head or hands into my hip bones, like he's manually trying to widen my hips. I can feel him wriggling around down there sometimes, feels so weird.


----------



## Little J

i got a call from the nurse and my hepatic blood work came back. THere were 6 or 7 tests they ran and eevrything was in normal range except my Alkaline Phosphatase levels..... my level was above 160 and the normal range is to 130 or somthing. She wasnt able to further the converstation as she isnt sure what "too high" of a level meant and not sure what the Dr.s next move will be.

So tomorrow my Dr. will look at my results and we will go from there. I still have my ultrasound set up for wed AM which might help with a dignosis as well

I did soem reasearch and high levels of ALP (alkaline phosphatase) can lead to pre-clampsia or the cholestasis :nope:

But i also read that later in pregnancy your ALP levels rise some bc the baby makes their own ALP. So im not sure if my levels are high enough to be concerned about... as of yet? But the Dr. im sure will keep an eye on them just in case.

Els- what were your levels?If you remember... and if your on BNB since i know tomorrow you get to meet your LO! :happydance:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I am so hungry! And yet nothing sounds appealing right now....

I gained 15 lbs in the pregnancy. But when I got diagnosed with GD, the diet made me lose 10 lbs. And I have just recently been adding more fat to my diet to not lose too much weight (Dr. concerned about losing too much), so I am back up to 10 lbs for the whole pregnancy. I was overweight prepregnancy though, so I'm not sure they should be overly concerned if I don't gain any more weight.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J - I think the results sound ok, obviously apart from that one but the doctor should be able to explain why and what cause of action they can take from here on in. Like you say it could be that they are naturally rising due to baby producing their own levels too.

I love this time of year for food especially as all our suppliers keep brining goodies in. We have a naughty cupboard which I go to for one biscuit and end up talking to a colleague who sits next to it and we are then three biscuits plus four quality street later! I must refrain!


----------



## brieri1

I've gained somewhere around 30 pounds. I'm not very happy about it since I still have some weeks left and I was hoping to gain around 25 for the whole thing, but if my little one needs me to gain more than 30 pounds, than whatever. I don't feel like I've really changed my eating habits from before I was pregnant, though.


----------



## Lillian33

agghh, sorry your replacement is still not getting it Sonia, it's good of you to be so helpful when you could just leave it up to the others! They started interviewing for my replacement today too - very bitter sweet!

LIttle J, so glad most of your tests came back ok, fingers crossed for the slightly high number :hugs:

Darkstar, I have everything crossed that your little man turns in time!

Nikki, so glad everything was perfect at your appt today :thumbup:

I too am a bottomless pit at the moment, Deedee that picture made me drool at my desk a little :haha: and LaMere, the cookies sound amazing!!

Ducky and LaMere, lovely bumps! I cant believe how close we all are eekkk!

Hope everyone is well, I'm about to go for my lunch time walk :)

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew! Had to catch up. I've been gone all day. So ... on a wonderful happy note ...

I GOT MY SECRET SANTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I totally could not wait and DH was grinning because he knew I had been waiting for it. He checked the mail for me today! And of course I ripped it right open!!! THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Now I'm even more excited for my secret santa gift to make it. This is just so much fun. 

As for the weight talk, it seems like I am doing really bad even though I have been watching what I eat and taking care of myself. I've gained 50lbs! Everyone tells me it doesn't even look like it. They are all in shock. I brought it up to my doctor because I don't think it makes any sense either. :shrug: She just seemed to shrug it off like it was no big deal. Depending on what my weight is tomorrow, I may bring it up again. 

We went out today and got all of DD's Christmas taken care of. Now ... I need to get it into the house and wrapped. Then we have to hide her Santa present in the shed since that won't be wrapped. Funny thing is she was with us all day and had no clue! :haha::haha: Also got my pump. I just bought a manual one. Found the tommee tippee one that fits our bottles. It came with several other things and a small case for it. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy I'm at the 50 lb mark too. I'm not really sure how it happened!! I'm not eating excessively more. My body has always been prone to put on weight easily plus I know I have a ton of swelling even though I drink enough water to float away!! I'm pretty sure I could eat just lettuce and still gain a lot of weight.


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Sassy I'm at the 50 lb mark too. I'm not really sure how it happened!! I'm not eating excessively more. My body has always been prone to put on weight easily plus I know I have a ton of swelling even though I drink enough water to float away!! I'm pretty sure I could eat just lettuce and still gain a lot of weight.


That is what I feel like. I haven't had any swelling. My feet occasionally will swell if I have been up on them but I don't look anywhere close to what gaining 50lbs would look like. I'm a little worried the doctor wasn't taking me seriously when I said something isn't right here. :shrug: But I've taken off a lot of weight before so if I have to do it again, it won't be a big deal. I just want the doctor to understand that it isn't because of excessive eating or bad habits or anything. We'll see what she says tomorrow.


----------



## snowangel187

duckytwins said:


> Littlej, try not to stress. It's better to be checked and have nothing be wrong, than not be checked and have a problem, right? :hugs:
> 
> Did someone ask about being hungry all the time? I don't seem to always be hungry, but when I am, all I want is junk - oreos, ice cream, cupcakes, cookies. And at really bad times too, like right before bed. I think junk food has been my downfall.

I seriously am considering a trip to the store for Oreos now. :dohh: thanks for that. :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Had my appt today. Baby is in position! I lost 2 lbs! Dr says everything is great! Gonnaa have a tiny to average size baby


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good to hear jaime!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Sassy I'm at the 50 lb mark too. I'm not really sure how it happened!! I'm not eating excessively more. My body has always been prone to put on weight easily plus I know I have a ton of swelling even though I drink enough water to float away!! I'm pretty sure I could eat just lettuce and still gain a lot of weight.

Ugh water weight!! Guarantee ull drop that right when baby comes out!


----------



## La Mere

Jaime, glad to hear everything is going great! 

Lillian, thank you so much! I just wish I could share the cookies with you girls.

Sassy, glad your Secret Santa finally came! I can't wait till after Christmas when we can all know who got who and what! I'm glad I had this idea, its so much fun!


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> Had my appt today. Baby is in position! I lost 2 lbs! Dr says everything is great! Gonnaa have a tiny to average size baby

Wow you're getting so close now!


----------



## Lillian33

Awesome news Jrow!! You are scarily close, your boy could be here anytime!!!

Also, I know she is away, but since it's the 11th already down here I wanted to wish Kaiecee a big happy birthday :cake: !!! I hope youre DH is spoiling you and you have been able to pick up your ring!!

xx


----------



## duckytwins

snowangel187 said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Littlej, try not to stress. It's better to be checked and have nothing be wrong, than not be checked and have a problem, right? :hugs:
> 
> Did someone ask about being hungry all the time? I don't seem to always be hungry, but when I am, all I want is junk - oreos, ice cream, cupcakes, cookies. And at really bad times too, like right before bed. I think junk food has been my downfall.
> 
> I seriously am considering a trip to the store for Oreos now. :dohh: thanks for that. :haha:Click to expand...

Ooops! Sorry! :blush:


----------



## sassy_mom

Had some pain come out of nowhere! It is on my right side and it is running all the way down and I am feeling pressure again like I was before. Almost like a BM but not. The pain is starting to really become irritating. It is like a period cramp. UGH! I feel some pressure in my hoo-ha too. Not a lot but ... I hope it goes away soon. DH is asleep but about to get up to head off to work for the night and I still have to get DD bathed. :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Had some pain come out of nowhere! It is on my right side and it is running all the way down and I am feeling pressure again like I was before. Almost like a BM but not. The pain is starting to really become irritating. It is like a period cramp. UGH! I feel some pressure in my hoo-ha too. Not a lot but ... I hope it goes away soon. DH is asleep but about to get up to head off to work for the night and I still have to get DD bathed. :dohh:

I had this pain all night last night. I hope you feel better hun!! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

If it wasn't for hubby I'd be a complete mess when it came to what I eat. LOL And I'd eat triple the sugar I already am hahahaha. I have to say, though, that since mid november he's been spoiling me with sugary treats just because of the holidays hahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Had some pain come out of nowhere! It is on my right side and it is running all the way down and I am feeling pressure again like I was before. Almost like a BM but not. The pain is starting to really become irritating. It is like a period cramp. UGH! I feel some pressure in my hoo-ha too. Not a lot but ... I hope it goes away soon. DH is asleep but about to get up to head off to work for the night and I still have to get DD bathed. :dohh:
> 
> I had this pain all night last night. I hope you feel better hun!! :hugs:Click to expand...


It is coming in waves. I may have to start counting just to make sure. ugh!


----------



## brieri1

I've been having contractions for just over an hour, about 45 seconds long and 3-10 minutes apart. Is this a bad sign? Does this sound like labor to you? The midwife won't deliver me before 37 weeks.


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, when it rains it pours huh! I'm not having contractions, but have a really crampy back and hips, all the way down my thighs just like when I'm having a period. Changing positions hasn't improved it at all but it isn't getting worse either, guess my body is just practicing for the big event.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant wait til my secret santa gets her gift finally!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

O mybrieri! Id lie down, drink water, and see if they slow down or inrease! Eeek!


----------



## ARuppe716

Brieri- are they coming regularly? As suggested have some water and lay down, I've also been told to empty your bladder too.

Thanks ladies- I'm insecure about the weight gain. I used to be in such great shape years ago when I was dancing. I'm pretty happy with where my body was last year when we got married and I'm hoping to get back to that. It's a realistic weight for me and looked good. I'm really hoping this is a lot of water weight. My hands are still numb all the time and I feel like an oompa loompa! My OB has been fine with it as my bp is low and my urine looks good. But I'm uncomfortable and feel as though baby had another growth spurt in the last few days. I would bet money at my appt on Friday that I will still be measuring big and they will be concerned at that point.


----------



## brieri1

I took a hot bath. I've been timing them for a couple hours and they have been every 3 to 5 minutes. Its been ten minutes since my last one, I'm downing water and lying on my left side, so I'm hoping it was false and I've brought it to a stop.


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> I've been having contractions for just over an hour, about 45 seconds long and 3-10 minutes apart. Is this a bad sign? Does this sound like labor to you? The midwife won't deliver me before 37 weeks.

They have to be getting closer together and stronger. Get a hot shower, drink a glass of water, and lay down. If they go away, it's just bad BH. Start timing them. Could be worth a call to your midwife just as a heads up.


----------



## sassy_mom

Feeling a bit better. I haven't had anymore so I think it is just prep work my body is doing. I'm hoping to get some rest tonight. I think my body is just at the end and making preparations and I was out shopping all day which I'm sure just set off stuff.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> I've been having contractions for just over an hour, about 45 seconds long and 3-10 minutes apart. Is this a bad sign? Does this sound like labor to you? The midwife won't deliver me before 37 weeks.

Generally if you've had them as short as 3 mins apart and then they go back to 10 minutes apart like that its false labour. For me, with my first, my false labour was just as painful as real labour but the only difference was the irregularity of the contractions until I got closer to second stage and the intensity picked up more.


----------



## els1022

Little J said:


> i got a call from the nurse and my hepatic blood work came back. THere were 6 or 7 tests they ran and eevrything was in normal range except my Alkaline Phosphatase levels..... my level was above 160 and the normal range is to 130 or somthing. She wasnt able to further the converstation as she isnt sure what "too high" of a level meant and not sure what the Dr.s next move will be.
> 
> So tomorrow my Dr. will look at my results and we will go from there. I still have my ultrasound set up for wed AM which might help with a dignosis as well
> 
> I did soem reasearch and high levels of ALP (alkaline phosphatase) can lead to pre-clampsia or the cholestasis :nope:
> 
> But i also read that later in pregnancy your ALP levels rise some bc the baby makes their own ALP. So im not sure if my levels are high enough to be concerned about... as of yet? But the Dr. im sure will keep an eye on them just in case.
> 
> Els- what were your levels?If you remember... and if your on BNB since i know tomorrow you get to meet your LO! :happydance:

All my doc did was the bile acid levels. I believe the normal range is 5-10 and mine was 35. She said if it was as high as 80 it'd be better to deliver immediately. I'm not sure about the ALP in terms of cholestasis but I have heard at work that super high levels are indicative of preeclampsia. Hopefully it's neither of those for you! :thumbup:

Yes, on Wednesday I get to meet my baby girl! Now I'm slightly freaking out. Haven't been nervous til today...


----------



## sassy_mom

els1022 said:


> Yes, on Wednesday I get to meet my baby girl! Now I'm slightly freaking out. Haven't been nervous til today...


How exciting!! I can't believe jellybean number 2 will be here in 2 days. :hugs::hugs: Hope everything goes well and we are all very excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Sassy: My mom's just telling me on FB chat that she spoke to a nurse friend of hers about my pains haha, and that her friend told her exactly that, that baby is probably getting comfy head down, down there.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

els1022 said:


> Yes, on Wednesday I get to meet my baby girl! Now I'm slightly freaking out. Haven't been nervous til today...


:happydance: Happy for you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i got a call from the nurse and my hepatic blood work came back. THere were 6 or 7 tests they ran and eevrything was in normal range except my Alkaline Phosphatase levels..... my level was above 160 and the normal range is to 130 or somthing. She wasnt able to further the converstation as she isnt sure what "too high" of a level meant and not sure what the Dr.s next move will be.
> 
> So tomorrow my Dr. will look at my results and we will go from there. I still have my ultrasound set up for wed AM which might help with a dignosis as well
> 
> I did soem reasearch and high levels of ALP (alkaline phosphatase) can lead to pre-clampsia or the cholestasis :nope:
> 
> But i also read that later in pregnancy your ALP levels rise some bc the baby makes their own ALP. So im not sure if my levels are high enough to be concerned about... as of yet? But the Dr. im sure will keep an eye on them just in case.
> 
> Els- what were your levels?If you remember... and if your on BNB since i know tomorrow you get to meet your LO! :happydance:
> 
> All my doc did was the bile acid levels. I believe the normal range is 5-10 and mine was 35. She said if it was as high as 80 it'd be better to deliver immediately. I'm not sure about the ALP in terms of cholestasis but I have heard at work that super high levels are indicative of preeclampsia. Hopefully it's neither of those for you! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, on Wednesday I get to meet my baby girl! Now I'm slightly freaking out. Haven't been nervous til today...Click to expand...

We are all super excited for you!!! Congrats on being 'full term' tomorrow too!! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> @Sassy: My mom's just telling me on FB chat that she spoke to a nurse friend of hers about my pains haha, and that her friend told her exactly that, that baby is probably getting comfy head down, down there.

I was hurting bad earlier. I started to time them and just as I did, I didn't have anymore. Very exciting that things are starting to get ready. I will be so thankful to have her here and not be pregnant anymore. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, I'm over being pregnant, ready to have him here now.


----------



## sassy_mom

I've noticed that I'm getting more and more unwilling to go to bed even though I'm exhausted. I miss DH so much at night. Just the comfort of knowing he is there does so much. I find myself staying on my laptop trying to occupy my brain until I really cannot keep my eyes open anymore. When he gets home in the morning and I go back to sleep, it is the best sleep I get. I know I should be resting as much as possible and I know that when :baby: gets here I will probably not pay as much attention because I will be beyond exhausted but it just seems so difficult now. We've been through night shift before but I just really, really don't like it. :nope: And I know that all I should be focusing on is the fact that he is working and be thankful for it in this economy but sometimes it gets to me. 

Sorry to whine but thanks for letting me get my frustrations out there. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> I've noticed that I'm getting more and more unwilling to go to bed even though I'm exhausted. I miss DH so much at night. Just the comfort of knowing he is there does so much. I find myself staying on my laptop trying to occupy my brain until I really cannot keep my eyes open anymore. When he gets home in the morning and I go back to sleep, it is the best sleep I get. I know I should be resting as much as possible and I know that when :baby: gets here I will probably not pay as much attention because I will be beyond exhausted but it just seems so difficult now. We've been through night shift before but I just really, really don't like it. :nope: And I know that all I should be focusing on is the fact that he is working and be thankful for it in this economy but sometimes it gets to me.
> 
> Sorry to whine but thanks for letting me get my frustrations out there. :hugs:

I would struggle with that too. Have you tried reading a book instead to take your mind off things when you can't sleep? I find it helps take my mind off my worries to escape the real world.


----------



## Lillian33

So sorry you're having a rough time without DH Sassy, it must be super hard, sending you big :hugs: and hoping you feel a little better soon xx


----------



## darkstar

I'm finding myself anxiously watching for signs of my boy turning. He had hiccups a couple of hours ago and I could feel them clearly up high and pinpoint find the exact position of his head near my ribs.


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Els!!!! It's virtually here now!!!!! :happydance: Can't wait for your updates on Wednesday! :D

Sassy - I'm sorry you're struggling with DH's hours. It must be tough :( I hate when DH isn't home when I go to bed & wake in the night, or when he's home, but working all evening day after day. Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight & feel better. At least we have lots to look forward to what with Christmas & then a steady stream of babies arriving!:) I'm sure DD will keep you entertained & in good spirits over Christmas. Hope the nights get easier :hugs:

Kaiecee - Happy birthday!

Darkstar - Hope that baby wiggles it's way around!


----------



## mellywelly

Whoooo hoooo :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm full term!!!!!! And a watermelon!!!!!!!

Els, good luck tomorrow, its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Else- Goodluck tomorrow!! 12-12 is an exciting birthday! (trust me... i know :winkwink: ) Thanks for the info, ill see what my Dr. says about my ALP levels today (I looked at my chart online and normal range was up to 126 and my level was 161)

Tomorrow morning i go in for my gall bladder US, hope things check out fine (id rather the Dr. think im a nut and see nothing is wrong than there being an issue...)

Sassy and Brier- glad things are better now!

Jrow- HOLY COW! your like 2 weeks away! Lucky for you to have a average/smaller baby.... im scared my little guy wont be so little!

I cant believe how close the majority of you are, so exciting!


----------



## jrowenj

Els- can't wait to see ur jellybean!

Little J - hope your results come out well. What stress ughh

Melly- congrats on full term watermelon!!

Sassy- sorry about dh schedule. I would feel the same way you do : (


----------



## duckytwins

sassy - :hugs: 

AJ - me too :hugs: It's almost over!

Els - started to get exciting for you!

Melly - hooray for watermelons! 

LittleJ - good luck tomorrow! I'm sure all will be okay! 

AFM, I think the contractions are getting stronger. Still very random, but OUCH! I found a nice comfy position to sleep in early this morning, but as soon as I realized I was comfortable, I woke up. Booo!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy birthday kaicee and littlej!

Good luck els! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh... Slept like poop! Hips and back kill, was sick this morning and peed myself while throwing up! Im going to try to evict this little one at 37 weeks lol, wishful thinking! Im a hot mess


----------



## jrowenj

Happy bday kaicee!


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday Kaicee, hope it's an amazing one.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Happy Birthday Kaiecee!


----------



## mellywelly

Hope you are having z wonderful birthday kaicee!


----------



## mellywelly

Hmmm seem a popular birthday today it's dh's as well. Would they maybe valentine conceptions?


----------



## mellywelly

It's our work xmas party on Friday night. So, heels or flats???


----------



## sassy_mom

Happy Birthday Kaicee! I hope you have a wonderful day and I know you are excited to pick up your ring!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies! Amazingly I passed out right after I posted last night and I didn't even hear DH come in. He said something to me which woke me up but I went right back to sleep and DD didn't get up until 9:30 :O!!!! I haven't had that much sleep since before becoming pregnant. I feel a little sore and stiff from sleeping in some weird positions but I think that sleep did me some good. 

I am heading to the doctor this afternoon for my 36 week check up (even though I'm almost 37 weeks lol) and they are doing my Group B Strep test. Joyous. I will be mentioning the contractions to her just so she knows what is going on. I think now I will be going weekly ... not that I have that many weeks left! WOW! Just realized I might only go 3 or 4 times before she gets here!!! :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> It's our work xmas party on Friday night. So, heels or flats???


Whichever is more comfortable. If you wanted to do heels and then take a pair of flats with you in case your feet started to hurt that would be good. I have some of those flats that fold up in a small purse and are for taking to parties and such things. They are like little ballerina shoes. Mine are black and I love them.


----------



## gingermango

bit teary today, midwife has been and little man is still lying back to back and she said his head is not engaged anymore :'( its silly i know but with all the stress of the last month i really am over being pregnant now.


----------



## mellywelly

Maybe he's popped out so he can spin around? How are things ginger?


----------



## duckytwins

Yikes! Timing contractions. They went from being 7 - 10 minutes apart to 5. They are all 2 minutes long or so!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> Yikes! Timing contractions. They went from being 7 - 10 minutes apart to 5. They are all 2 minutes long or so!


Another jellybean coming perhaps?!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Do you think this is it ducky?


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:


> bit teary today, midwife has been and little man is still lying back to back and she said his head is not engaged anymore :'( its silly i know but with all the stress of the last month i really am over being pregnant now.


Yes I agree with Melly. Maybe he popped out so he can turn. I read that after your first baby, anytime you are pregnant the baby is more likely to pop in and out right up until delivery time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> It's our work xmas party on Friday night. So, heels or flats???

both of those options always KILL my feet. flats are almost worse than heels for me! I have been only wearing tennis shoes and my crocks.... anything else my feet KILL 

but, if flats have been working for you, id go with flats!


----------



## Little J

happy b-day Kaicee!


DUCKY- how exciting!!! I bet i wont realize im in labor bc i dunno what to look for with actual contractions.... im so busy its hard for me to realize BH unless i pay attention!


My Dr. looked over my results for my hepatic panel and even tho my ALP level was elevated she said its normal bc it usually is with pregnancy. So it wasnt high enough to make it be out of the "normal pregnant" range. YAY! Now i hope tomorrow goes well with my gall bladder.... if that turns out good (which i HOPE it does) im curious as to whats been going on then? I guess i can just sum it up to silly pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> It's our work xmas party on Friday night. So, heels or flats???
> 
> both of those options always KILL my feet. flats are almost worse than heels for me! I have been only wearing tennis shoes and my crocks.... anything else my feet KILL
> 
> but, if flats have been working for you, id go with flats!Click to expand...

Lol I've been wearing trainers or hiking boots, but don't think they would go with my dress! :dohh: I'd rather wear my heels, but they are quite high and its getting very frosty and slippery now, so my sensible head says it should be flats.


----------



## AJThomas

Awwww big hugs Ginger, if we can help in any way we're all here. 

On another note, I think I need to start peeing standing up. As soon as I sit baby's head seems to block off my bladder and all the pee can't get out. As soon as I stand I feel like I need to go again. I try rocking and stuff to get it all out but it doesn't always work, so annoying!

Eeeeek 2-3 weeks to go!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aj that happens to me too. The minute i sit it trickles out, when i stand it feels like it can all come out lol


----------



## mellywelly

Wee in the shower :winkwink:


----------



## brieri1

Happy birthday Kaicee!

Wow, what a rough night. I could not get comfortable for the life of me. I think I got a couple of two hour naps throughout the night and that's it. I am also so over being pregnant. I mean, I know I won't be getting any more sleep once she is here since I'm breast feeding so I'll have to get up every couple hours to feed her anyway, but at least I'll be more comfortable lying down. And I won't be awake for an hour at 4 AM because she has the hiccups and I can't fall back to sleep during them because they are jolting my body every time. 

Sorry to rant, ladies... It was a rough night. 

Congratulations to those of you that are full term now! I join you on Friday! And jrowen, wow! 38 weeks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mellywelly said:


> Wee in the shower :winkwink:

I do! Lol. Shhhh....but i have to! Hahahahahaa......


----------



## La Mere

Els- So excited for you! Can't wait for your updates!

Little J- I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow!

Melly- Congrats on your watermelon!!!

Jaime- Holy cow! I can't believe how close you are!!!

Sassy- I'm sorry about DH's schedule. I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

Kaiecee- Happy birthday! Hope you are having a great one!!!

Ginger- How are you, hun? How are things going? We're all here for you when you need us. :hugs:

AJ- Haha, same here to the peeing standing up. I just don't have the option to go in the shower as I don't have one right now, lol.


----------



## darkstar

Happy birthday kaicee!

Good luck els will be thinking of you.

Ducky is this it for you do you think? 

This is getting exciting, more babies coming!

I slept badly. OH is snoring bad and LO keeps shoving his hands and head into my ribs so hard. I had a blocked nose last night and with baby up so high i have trouble filling my lungs not to mention getting comfortable. Last week I had cervix kicks, now he is breech and feet and head up high I have a completely different exerience going on. His movements have changed, it feels like he is stuck and cant move properly. Waiting for the hospital to contact me about an ultrasound, they order it for the midwife here. Then I see her again on Thursday and probably an obstetrician the following week between christmas and new year.


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J - Great news & hope tomorrow goes just as well!

Melly - sounds like flats may be the way to go if you're worried about falling on the ice :(

Nikki - You have the worst symptoms, but you always seem so cheerful! Wish I was as positive & upbeat all the time :thumbup:

Ginger - :hugs: You're nearly there. Hope that baby cooperates & gives you one less thing to think about. Like the others said, we're here if you need us :hugs:

AFM - Just had an emotional meltdown (well inside at least, as DS gets really upset if I cry). Rang DH to see if he could pick something up on the way home, to be told he is working late AGAIN and I probably won't see him until Saturday! I'm full of cold, looking after a two year old everyday & packing up a huge house into boxes to move on Monday!

He's been getting really cross with me for doing too much & doing lots of heavy lifting, but I'm not honestly sure how he thinks we'll be ready any other way as he's never here & we have no family to help! I'm so fed up. I miss him so much, but even when he's here he's constantly emailing & calling people about work & every time I speak I'm told "just a minute" which turns into half an hour & then he waits impatiently for me to finish talking. I know he loves his work & we need the business to continue to do well, but I want my husband back!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - Woohoo to a good long sleep :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

They stopped for a while, then I fell asleep on the couch and they woke me up again...


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> Little J - Great news & hope tomorrow goes just as well!
> 
> Melly - sounds like flats may be the way to go if you're worried about falling on the ice :(
> 
> Nikki - You have the worst symptoms, but you always seem so cheerful! Wish I was as positive & upbeat all the time :thumbup:
> 
> Ginger - :hugs: You're nearly there. Hope that baby cooperates & gives you one less thing to think about. Like the others said, we're here if you need us :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had an emotional meltdown (well inside at least, as DS gets really upset if I cry). Rang DH to see if he could pick something up on the way home, to be told he is working late AGAIN and I probably won't see him until Saturday! I'm full of cold, looking after a two year old everyday & packing up a huge house into boxes to move on Monday!
> 
> He's been getting really cross with me for doing too much & doing lots of heavy lifting, but I'm not honestly sure how he thinks we'll be ready any other way as he's never here & we have no family to help! I'm so fed up. I miss him so much, but even when he's here he's constantly emailing & calling people about work & every time I speak I'm told "just a minute" which turns into half an hour & then he waits impatiently for me to finish talking. I know he loves his work & we need the business to continue to do well, but I want my husband back!


I am so sorry!! :hugs::hugs: It sounds like you REALLY need a break. Maybe try letting him know how you feel. Tell him you understand that his work is important but so are you and things are overly stressful right now. Maybe you can set aside one night for the both of you where you can spend just a little time together. If you don't have a sitter, maybe set aside an in-home date night after he goes to bed. I know it gets hard when things are crazy like this but hopefully things will change and the stress will be lifted soon. And if you need to vent, always know we are here to listen! Try and hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BlossomJ said:


> Little J - Great news & hope tomorrow goes just as well!
> 
> Melly - sounds like flats may be the way to go if you're worried about falling on the ice :(
> 
> Nikki - You have the worst symptoms, but you always seem so cheerful! Wish I was as positive & upbeat all the time :thumbup:
> 
> Ginger - :hugs: You're nearly there. Hope that baby cooperates & gives you one less thing to think about. Like the others said, we're here if you need us :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had an emotional meltdown (well inside at least, as DS gets really upset if I cry). Rang DH to see if he could pick something up on the way home, to be told he is working late AGAIN and I probably won't see him until Saturday! I'm full of cold, looking after a two year old everyday & packing up a huge house into boxes to move on Monday!
> 
> He's been getting really cross with me for doing too much & doing lots of heavy lifting, but I'm not honestly sure how he thinks we'll be ready any other way as he's never here & we have no family to help! I'm so fed up. I miss him so much, but even when he's here he's constantly emailing & calling people about work & every time I speak I'm told "just a minute" which turns into half an hour & then he waits impatiently for me to finish talking. I know he loves his work & we need the business to continue to do well, but I want my husband back!


Lol thanks! No need to be miserable i guess lol... I complain to hubby a lot lol


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Wee in the shower :winkwink:
> 
> I do! Lol. Shhhh....but i have to! Hahahahahaa......Click to expand...

I do too... its a sick pleasure i have :blush:


----------



## Little J

ok for real, these "gall bladder" pains or whatever they are need to stop... i just had another episode :growlmad::nope:

this one only lasted an hour, but holy cow the pains makes me not able to do much... i have to work at a snails pace bc it hurts so bad.

i REALLY hope we can figure out whats wrong.... and if its just the baby doing somthing to cause it... hes gunna get an earful when he grows up about it!


----------



## Little J

I feel like some of us are falling apart! Geesh! Well atleast we are so close that itll all be over soon and our LO's will be happy as a clam!


----------



## gingermango

thanks ladies, i think im coping a bit better now. not crying as much or being sick just really tired and fed up. i think im hoping little mans arrival will be a reason for the dh to come back so im wishing the end of the pregnancy away and having to look after the kids and house on my own is causing the spd to flare really bad :-(


----------



## darkstar

Nausea and diarrhea this morning as well as being dog tired. I feel like crap :-(


----------



## Lillian33

You're a trooper Ginger, really hope it all works out for you :)

Sorry things are still rotten with DHs schedule Blossom, sending you big hugs.

Little J & Ducky, hope your pains both ease up, not nice at all-unless either result in a baby!!!!

Hang in there ladies, we're nearly there!!!

xxxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks Sassy. We did have a sitter until about 6 weeks ago, when we decided we should cut back a bit as our outgoings will be higher once we move. To be honest though, it was getting to the point where I'd spend an hour or more waiting with the babysitter for DH to get home from work.

He's basically said with the exception of moving day, he has to work late every night until the Christmas close down :( I'm looking forward to him having time off at Christmas soooo much! At least he has a job where he can have a week and a half off for Christmas - I know a lot of people aren't that lucky & don't get a long break with their family.

I guess I just worry that it'll always be like this & eventually it will permanently affect our relationship. He is stressed out all the time, but it's not the work that's stressing him, it's trying to fit us in around the work :(


----------



## BlossomJ

gingermango said:


> thanks ladies, i think im coping a bit better now. not crying as much or being sick just really tired and fed up. i think im hoping little mans arrival will be a reason for the dh to come back so im wishing the end of the pregnancy away and having to look after the kids and house on my own is causing the spd to flare really bad :-(

Sorry Ginger, I feel like a real bitch complaining about things when you've had such a difficult time. I'm glad you're coping a bit better & hope the arrival of your little one is a really positive change for you, whatever happens with your DH :hugs: xx


----------



## BlossomJ

Little J said:


> ok for real, these "gall bladder" pains or whatever they are need to stop... i just had another episode :growlmad::nope:
> 
> this one only lasted an hour, but holy cow the pains makes me not able to do much... i have to work at a snails pace bc it hurts so bad.
> 
> i REALLY hope we can figure out whats wrong.... and if its just the baby doing somthing to cause it... hes gunna get an earful when he grows up about it!

:hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian33 said:


> You're a trooper Ginger, really hope it all works out for you :)
> 
> Sorry things are still rotten with DHs schedule Blossom, sending you big hugs.
> 
> Little J & Ducky, hope your pains both ease up, not nice at all-unless either result in a baby!!!!
> 
> Hang in there ladies, we're nearly there!!!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks Lillian :hugs:


----------



## JCh

TOTALLY fallen behind guys... Sick since a week ago :(
Came down with a cough/cold flu had a fever for a few days and have barely moved around other than from bed to couch... Went to OB Thursday, she wasn't concerned with checking me out... Went to family doc on Friday, he was apprehensive to give me antibiotics.... So over the weekend I started thinking I was getting an abscess in my tooth since all my teeth were in so much pain. Went back to doc AGAIN yesterday and apparently the tooth pain is a sign of a sinus infection - FINALLY on some Amoxicilin... HOPEFULLY this will finally make a difference!
Not sure of my last day since I just used 5 vacation days (as sick days) which messes up my leaving... We'll see.....

Hope everyone is doing well, might take me FOREVER to catch up.... Did I miss anything big?


----------



## sassy_mom

JCh said:


> TOTALLY fallen behind guys... Sick since a week ago :(
> Came down with a cough/cold flu had a fever for a few days and have barely moved around other than from bed to couch... Went to OB Thursday, she wasn't concerned with checking me out... Went to family doc on Friday, he was apprehensive to give me antibiotics.... So over the weekend I started thinking I was getting an abscess in my tooth since all my teeth were in so much pain. Went back to doc AGAIN yesterday and apparently the tooth pain is a sign of a sinus infection - FINALLY on some Amoxicilin... HOPEFULLY this will finally make a difference!
> Not sure of my last day since I just used 5 vacation days (as sick days) which messes up my leaving... We'll see.....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, might take me FOREVER to catch up.... Did I miss anything big?


Sorry you are feeling so awful! Hopefully the medicine will kick in and have you feeling better. I don't think anything big has happened other than we are all aching and at the end and ready for these babies!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

JCh said:


> TOTALLY fallen behind guys... Sick since a week ago :(
> Came down with a cough/cold flu had a fever for a few days and have barely moved around other than from bed to couch... Went to OB Thursday, she wasn't concerned with checking me out... Went to family doc on Friday, he was apprehensive to give me antibiotics.... So over the weekend I started thinking I was getting an abscess in my tooth since all my teeth were in so much pain. Went back to doc AGAIN yesterday and apparently the tooth pain is a sign of a sinus infection - FINALLY on some Amoxicilin... HOPEFULLY this will finally make a difference!
> Not sure of my last day since I just used 5 vacation days (as sick days) which messes up my leaving... We'll see.....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, might take me FOREVER to catch up.... Did I miss anything big?

No more babies if that's what you mean :) Though Els is being induced on Wednesday! I think few people might not be far off, judging by the symptoms that have been flying around!

Fingers crossed the antibiotics sort you out :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

just got back from doctors little man is still head down..my cervix is still closed and he guesses the baby will weigh about 7-7.5 pounds when I give birth!


----------



## duckytwins

OMG, they hurt! Every 3-7 minutes now...


----------



## Lauren021406

duckytwins said:


> OMG, they hurt! Every 3-7 minutes now...

did you call your dr? maybe its labor!


----------



## duckytwins

Yes they told me to go in. Just waiting for DH


----------



## AJThomas

Wow!! U may just be bean #2 Ducky!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Ducky - I think we could have another jellybean soon. Hope you're ok, keep us updated if you can. We'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Melly - I have the shoe predicament too, I think I've opted for flats at the moment.

Little j - glad they weren't concerned about your levels and I bet you are relieved now. Hope the scan tomorrow on your gall bladder goes ok and that you can finally get some answers and hopefully they can help with the pain. Happy birthday too. Think you mentioned it was today?

Kaicee - happy birthday, hope you enjoy the movie and dinner and also that your ring is gorgeous.

JCH - welcome back hun. Sorry you've been poorly, glad they've finally given you something for it.

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs:

I think we are definitely going to have some earlier jellybeans especially given the symptoms we seem to be having although I'm not sure what to expect with it being number 1 but don't think I've got much longer. Not sure I can take much longer either!


----------



## darkstar

duckytwins said:


> Yes they told me to go in. Just waiting for DH

Oh wow good luck!! Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

I've been training this week as well and she's super sweet and wants to do a good job. However I'm a control freak with my paperwork and I'm a little worried about what my files are going to look like in my absence!! I know it's out of my hands and I'm doing the best I can but I still worry. I'm very meticulous at my job and like things a specific way!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Snap!


----------



## Lauren021406

ducky keep us posted!


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> It's our work xmas party on Friday night. So, heels or flats???

Flats you crazy lady!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I


----------



## ARuppe716

Thinking of you Ducky!!


----------



## jrowenj

I got my secret santa gift todayyyyy!!!!! Its the cutest thing everrr and im totally packing it in my hospital bag!


----------



## DittyByrd

Good luck, Ducky! Maybe this is it???

I just had a moderately painful BH. Probably from my goofy day!

I went to Walmart today - hate that store but my one grandmother shops there and I have to brave it to get a gift card for Christmas. Some ass clown decided to stop in the turning lane and attempt a right turn into a barrier...yes, a barrier...and he just kept going slower and slower trying to figure out how to get around it. Moron. I honked my horn and received a slew of obscenities. Apparently his turning into a barrier and stopping traffic makes me an asshole. Excellent. :saywhat:

Then I went to a big grocery store and got my Christmas order. I had to pee 3x while I was there...lol. Some lady even let me go ahead of her in the restroom. 

And now I am having BHs. Got the feet up and relaxing.


----------



## La Mere

Thinking of you, Ducky! Update us when you can!

Sorry to the ladies worried bout the state of your jobs when you get back. 

One more month today till I meet my lil bundle! I can't believe we are getting SOOOOO close!


----------



## DittyByrd

Here's an updated bump pic from this morning @ 34+6!

I also included a pic from my shower that I didn't share. My mom made the teapot cake!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-11_10-24-15_49.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









photo-8.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## els1022

:hugs:Thanks for being so supportive, ladies. I'm just getting really nervous bc it is still surgery and the recovery is going to suck. 
Hang in there ladies! Almost there!


----------



## brieri1

Oh my god, ducky! So excited for you!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Here's an updated bump pic from this morning @ 34+6!
> 
> I also included a pic from my shower that I didn't share. My mom made the teapot cake!!!

Lovely bump! I love that cake! Super cute!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Ducky - good luck if this is it! So surreal that babies could be coming. 

Kaciee - Happy Bday!

Melly - I would do flats. I've been wearing Merrell's black slip on shoes since first trimester when my feet hurt so bad. They have better support than tennis shoes and look a little dressier to go with my work clothes.

AFM, Today I had to go to the Dr. unexpectedly to have an ultrasound of my legs for blood clots. I had a sudden swelling in my right leg. But it turned out not to be a blood clot. :thumbup:

My baby will be induced 2 weeks from today. It still doesn't seem real to me. I am uncomfortable, but I am not so uncomfortable yet that I need to get this baby out. So I don't feel ready. DH meanwhile wants the baby here now. He cannot wait to meet him!!! :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Thinking of u Els and Ducky, wonder who will be first!


----------



## darkstar

BabyHopeful2 said:


> My baby will be induced 2 weeks from today. It still doesn't seem real to me. I am uncomfortable, but I am not so uncomfortable yet that I need to get this baby out. So I don't feel ready. DH meanwhile wants the baby here now. He cannot wait to meet him!!! :happydance:

Two weeks will go fast, exciting!


----------



## darkstar

I just made a video of my upper belly. Having a breech is weird, I'm getting the strangest movements and I think what I can see and feel is his practise breathing way up high and its just under my skin, I can put my hand there and feel his movements so clearly and watch little breathing movements. I wish OH was home to see it, it would freak him out. Last night I put the remote control balanced on what I think is baby's arm under my rib area and it was swaying back and forth and fell off. OH was freaking, he doesn't like to think about the baby in there until its born and he can see it :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

AHH So excited for you Ducky!!!!! Good luck to both you and Els!!! 

I had my doctor appointment today and they did my group B test ... no big deal at all. She measured my belly and said I was measuring right on for 36 weeks. I will be 37 on Thursday so seems to be doing well. I also lost 2lbs and have been having (tmi) diarrhea all day ... :shrug: a sign of things to come hopefully. The doctor checked me and said my cervix was soft and I was 0.5 cm dilated. I know that could mean nothing or it could mean something. :haha: Hopefully though with everything else happening, things are moving right along. She also said Chloe was still head down so that is good. :thumbup:

Here is my 36 + 5 bump!
 



Attached Files:







100_4749.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lillian33

Gorgeous bumps Ditty and Sassy :flower: 

Els, best of luck, you will be absolutely fine and having your bundle will hopefully ease the pain of recovery some what :hugs:

2 Weeks Babyhopeful - SO EXCITING! Even more so for you if this is it Ducky, good luck!!

xx


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> AHH So excited for you Ducky!!!!! Good luck to both you and Els!!!
> 
> I had my doctor appointment today and they did my group B test ... no big deal at all. She measured my belly and said I was measuring right on for 36 weeks. I will be 37 on Thursday so seems to be doing well. I also lost 2lbs and have been having (tmi) diarrhea all day ... :shrug: a sign of things to come hopefully. The doctor checked me and said my cervix was soft and I was 0.5 cm dilated. I know that could mean nothing or it could mean something. :haha: Hopefully though with everything else happening, things are moving right along. She also said Chloe was still head down so that is good. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my 36 + 5 bump!

Good news!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am dying to find out about Ducky.

I told my dad today: The stuff is ready, the heart is ready, but the mind is lagging. I am just feeling so unprepared and not ready for this yet!!!


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> I am dying to find out about Ducky.

She's updated her pregnancy journal :winkwink:


----------



## DittyByrd

darkstar said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> I am dying to find out about Ducky.
> 
> She's updated her pregnancy journal :winkwink:Click to expand...

How do I get to it? I looked her up but don't find her journal link. I will keep trying in the interim.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm having the baby tonight! Omg!!


----------



## DittyByrd

duckytwins said:


> I'm having the baby tonight! Omg!!

I forget, hun, are you having a csection? or getting induced?? 

Congratulations!!! I can't believe jellybean #2 is coming!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

duckytwins said:


> I'm having the baby tonight! Omg!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!!!! I will be stalking everything waiting to see!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

Ducky - I am so jealous and so nervous at the same time!!! EEEEEE!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oooooooh, baby news! So exciting Ducky!!!!

We get double excitement girls, with tomorrow's baby too!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

:rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I
Had to write notes cuz I had so many pages to go throughi
Just wanted to say thanks for all
The bday wished and I really
Appreciate it but ill write later with all my notes lol

Ducky
Omg I'm so excited can't wait to hear any kind of update 

Els
Hope ur doing good I've had 2 cesarians and the recovery times is not that bad as long as u don't over do it or force I was alone at night and had to do everything alone and I was fine so I'm sure u will b just great keep us updated can't wait :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ducky - will be thinking of you and when I check back in the morning I hope we have our second jellybean.

I'm off to bed ladies as need some sleep, have just logged off from work.


----------



## Lauren021406

duckytwins said:


> I'm having the baby tonight! Omg!!

so exciting!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ooooooooooooooooo babyyyy!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So here are my notes if I forgot anyone I'm sorry 

Deedee
I'm happy ur insurence will be paying for everything must be less stress now :) 
And seeing ur food made me so hungry :) 

Nikki 
Happy ur little one is doing good how big did they say Ella might be ??


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> So here are my notes if I forgot anyone I'm sorry
> 
> Deedee
> I'm happy ur insurence will be paying for everything must be less stress now :)
> And seeing ur food made me so hungry :)
> 
> Nikki
> Happy ur little one is doing good how big did they say Ella might be ??

THanks! Yeah, although we still need to pay for hospital and dr at delivery plus deductible for next year :cry: but when it comes to prenatal visits its covered. :winkwink:


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo... So exciting to have jellybeans on their way!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Oops I pressed send by accident lol so lets continue 

Jaime
Congrats on good appointment :) 
And I'd bring my bf'ing pillow I didn't for my last Pregnancy and it really would of helped me 

Dark star 
I really need to make a list of food and drinks I want cuz I starved last time and I was stuck drinking only water but dh has told me he's gonna bring me McDonald's :) and whatever I want and knowing him with his sweet tooth ill get some junk food :) also I hope u feel better 

I love all ur baby bump pics 
Lamere,duckytwins,ditty,sassy ill maybe post a pic of me on fb 

Littlej
Hope everything goes well :) 
And happy birthday if its today we share a bday :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone have a link to duckys journal I can't find it


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee they saidvat delvery expect herto be 7-8 lbs....on monday she was guesstimated at 5lb 6oz.


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So here are my notes if I forgot anyone I'm sorry
> 
> Deedee
> I'm happy ur insurence will be paying for everything must be less stress now :)
> And seeing ur food made me so hungry :)
> 
> Nikki
> Happy ur little one is doing good how big did they say Ella might be ??
> 
> THanks! Yeah, although we still need to pay for hospital and dr at delivery plus deductible for next year :cry: but when it comes to prenatal visits its covered. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I don't know how u ladies do it in the states with paying for all medical or most of it I think that's crazy and that the government should pay it


----------



## Nikkilewis14

All i have to pay for is my 500$ deductible.. Which isnt too bad considering, but ur right, the govt should pay for it lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaicee they saidvat delvery expect herto be 7-8 lbs....on monday she was guesstimated at 5lb 6oz.

At 32 weeks I was or Riley was 4lbs 15oz and they told me at least 8 I really hope not expecially since he's 1 week early but I guess 8 lbs is better than 9


----------



## DeedeeBeester

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...leep-well-baby-tess-stalkers-welcome-225.html

That's the link Kaiecee.


----------



## DittyByrd

Ducky's Journal


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> All i have to pay for is my 500$ deductible.. Which isnt too bad considering, but ur right, the govt should pay for it lol

Cuz in Canada no matter what ur circumstances are u don't pay any medical unless its thru private and if u have insurence u can get that money back we even have artificial insemination and ivf free all u pay is the blood work which isn't a lot considering


----------



## AJThomas

Eeeeeek can't believe we have 2 beans on the way!!

On another note, I feel so heavy tonight, so much pelvic pressure. Kinda wish my bean was coming too, just a little bit.


----------



## Kaiecee

Afm:
My birthday has been great mil & fil with dh of course brought me for luck at a chineese buffet and I stuffed myself :) I'm posting pics on fb of all the cake and ice cream dh ate lol he ate so much by the time dessert came I was so full I took a bite of his ice cream :)

I also got some nice gifts and the best on of all of course was picking up my ring but I gave it to dh and he will do a real special proposal and doesn't want me to know exactly when that will be but knowing him its gonna be soon he can't wait to get the ring on my finger lol 

Dh ran me a bath and is making me tacos cuz that's what I crave tonight what a sweetheart :) 

So lastnight I went for a walk with dh to the corner store near his parents place and I have to say it killed my these bh that I seem to be getting are killing me even when I go shopping it happened within 15 min of being in a store and Riley is head down but sometimes I think he's trying to claw himself out if my tummy I've had some sharp pains And I know it's just his positioning but shit does it hurt lol
And these hot flashes are gonna kill me and the heartburn 

Sometimes I think I won't make it till 39 weeks


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im the same with the bh, around 37 weeks im going to inrease walking and sex with dh cuz i want her here...im very uncomfortable with her in my ribs all the time, not being able to sleep, i ried today bc im just so exhausted!! :(


----------



## Kaiecee

And I don't whats going on I'm always hurngry lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just went to wendies for chicken nuggets, i eat everything!! Its 11pm here lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Here too it's 11:19 and I just had tacos lol


----------



## AJThomas

I'm right behind u with the crying Nikki, I'm on the verge even now, for the same reasons. Everything is just so hard, including dragging myself out of bed to pee, and the period type cramps are back. I kno it will be worth it in the end but geez, the end needs to speed up a little!


----------



## sassy_mom

Have you girls checked Ducky's journal!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'll leave it at that and let you girls go see. :D


----------



## Kaiecee

I have :)


----------



## Lillian33

Me too!! So pleased for her!!

Kaiecee so glad you had such a great birthday :)

Sassy, quick question, when you got the swelling in your feet/ankles at thanks giving, did it hurt at all/feel weird? I've had my first lot of bad swelling today & walking on them made my feet feel odd-kinda tight or tingly??!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lillian33 said:


> Me too!! So pleased for her!!
> 
> Kaiecee so glad you had such a great birthday :)
> 
> Sassy, quick question, when you got the swelling in your feet/ankles at thanks giving, did it hurt at all/feel weird? I've had my first lot of bad swelling today & walking on them made my feet feel odd-kinda tight or tingly??!


Yep! It felt so strange. Exactly what you described. Grab some water and prop them up as much as you can. Hopefully it will go back down. I know I was very swollen with DD and my feet didn't even feel like my feet anymore.


----------



## Lillian33

Ahh thanks so much Sassy! Wasn't too worried but knew you'd had some experience so thought I'd check :) xx


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> Have you girls checked Ducky's journal!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'll leave it at that and let you girls go see. :D

:thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations to Ducky! :wohoo: We are about to pour down January Jellybeans!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congratulations ducky, what a lovely way to start my day!

And it's a FULL TERM DAY for me x


----------



## Leinzlove

Soniamillie01 said:


> Congratulations ducky, what a lovely way to start my day!
> 
> And it's a FULL TERM DAY for me x

Happy Full Term! Yay for being a WATERMELON! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Lillian33

Happy Birthday Little J!! Enjoy 12/12/12!!

Happy full term day Sonia!!

xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay Ducky!!

Isn't the crying the worst? I told dh that I feel as though ie spent the last few days being about 10 seconds from a melt down. I almost cried at work yesterday bc our xerox was acting up!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Great news about Ducky! :happydance: and not long til we get another! Good luck!

Aruppe - Sorry you're in the same position. I imagine with your type of job it'll drive you nuts thinking about they way things are being done in your absence, so I would just try not to :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Happy birthday Little J!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Just read duckys journal, lol I'm in tears again! 

Els, will be thinking of you all day, can't wait to see an update when you can! 

Sonia, happy full term day!!!!!:happydance:

Littlej, happy birthday!:cake:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks blossom... I'm trying to stay calm!!

In a happy note...36 weeks today!! It feels so close now!


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy birthday little j and happy birthday for yesterday kaicee.


----------



## Lilahbear

What exciting news about ducky. I can't believe we are so close. I am so done with being pregnant and just want to meet my baby. I have been awake since 3am and just want to sleep, but have to work. :-(


----------



## span

I've ben ubbish again at checking in here. It only takes a day or so and I get WAY behind! :haha::blush:

Wow another Jellybean! Congratulations Ducky! :happydance:

Thinking of you today Els - can't wait to see an update.:thumbup:

Things are ticking along here. My platelets dropped to 107 (normal range 150-400), the lowest they've been, at my 34 week appointment but I had another test Monday and they're up to 136. At my MW appointment today she said she'd be fine with a HB at that level, as long as there are no other concerns. Today my BP is a nice 116/58, urine is clear, fundal height is 36cm and baby is still head down and free. I'll next have a check when they drop of the home birth kit on the 23rd.

My bump seems to be growing rapidly now and I have a mega appetite in the afternoons. I'm getting a bit of nausea in the mornings, which I seem to get for a few days every so often, just like last time. 
Loving spending so much time with Megan and I'm trying to make the most of it by getting out and about with her to various activities while I still can. :cloud9:

Here's my 36 week bump:
https://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/94d5242a443811e28a2e22000a1fbc67_7.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Wow span bump has certainly grown in the past couple of weeks!


----------



## span

I'm baking a monster I tell you! :haha: Last time my bump suddenly started sprouting at about 36 weeks but it was still much smaller (guess my bas have given out this time!). Meg was 8lb9oz at 39+2. I wouldn't be surpised if I have a 9lber plus this time. :wacko:


----------



## BlossomJ

My secret Santa arrived today! I was so excited when I saw the postmark on the package! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I love it, thank you!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

span said:


> I'm baking a monster I tell you! :haha: Last time my bump suddenly started sprouting at about 36 weeks but it was still much smaller (guess my bas have given out this time!). Meg was 8lb9oz at 39+2. I wouldn't be surpised if I have a 9lber plus this time. :wacko:

I really hope mine isn't more than 7.5lbs tops! Don't know how people deal with 10lbers, that's nearly twice the size of DS!!!! Maybe broader pelvis?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck today els can't wait for ur update :)


----------



## Lauren021406

cant believe it full term today!!


----------



## AJThomas

Thinking of u today Els!

So happy for u Ducky. 

Happy Birthday Little J, enjoy!

Which bean will be next!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Happy Birthday Little J!!!!


Yay! 36 weeks, only 28 days to go and a week to be full term! Can't wait!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Uurgh I don't feel well, this is how I normally feel when I'm getting tonsulitis. I've not had it for a year or so but before that I had it over 10 times in one year, they were going to take them out if I got it once more that year.


----------



## DittyByrd

BABIES!!!

This just got so real!!! WOOHOO!!! Seems as though we just had an explosion. Here come the babies and the full term moms-to-be!!! WOW!!! I feel so far behind some of you!


----------



## els1022

You ladies are so sweet! The c section isn't until 4 pm and I'll post asap! I'm fasting now, sucks. I have terrible heartburn and can't even have water. 
Congrats to ducky!!!


----------



## Little J

Thanks for the b-day wishes gals!

YAY for Ducky and Els!!!!


bad news for me tho.... my gall bladder is packed with gall stones, and there is a stone in my bile duct. The Dr. seems concerened...

The radiologist made me wait in a private waiting room until he called my Dr. and i guess my Dr. is calling other Dr.s and getting back to me. It seems like they want my gall bladder out sooner than later. :nope:

Normally they would send you off to surgery within a couple days of diagnosing this, but bc im pregnant it makes it hard to decide what to do. 

Im waiting to see if my Dr. will tell me to wait it out until 37 weeks and then theyll induce me and then remove my gall bladder once baby is born or if its a high enough concern they will make me go earlier? im scared to hear the outcome....


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> Thanks for the b-day wishes gals!
> 
> YAY for Ducky and Els!!!!
> 
> 
> bad news for me tho.... my gall bladder is packed with gall stones, and there is a stone in my bile duct. The Dr. seems concerened...
> 
> The radiologist made me wait in a private waiting room until he called my Dr. and i guess my Dr. is calling other Dr.s and getting back to me. It seems like they want my gall bladder out sooner than later. :nope:
> 
> Normally they would send you off to surgery within a couple days of diagnosing this, but bc im pregnant it makes it hard to decide what to do.
> 
> Im waiting to see if my Dr. will tell me to wait it out until 37 weeks and then theyll induce me and then remove my gall bladder once baby is born or if its a high enough concern they will make me go earlier? im scared to hear the outcome....

Aww hun! I am so sorry. This is the last thing you need to worry about. Fingers crossed you can make it until 37 weeks, however, if you are having serious complications from the bile duct obstruction it would be better to have bean early than risk both of your healths! 

I bet they will want to monitor you very closely and at the first sign of a complication you will be induced. Remember what's important - having a healthy mom and healthy bean in the end no matter the road to get there!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh no little j!

Thats prob what theyll do, wait for 37 weeks, induce or whatever they are going to do and then do the kidney stones! must be so painful! :(


----------



## La Mere

Ducky- Congratulations on your little man!! 

Els- Will be thinking of you all day! Good luck, hope everything goes smoothly. 

LittleJ- Happy birthday! I am sorry about all this stress due to your gallbladder. I hope you make it to 37 weeks, but if it is a very serious problem it would be better for both of your health to go earlier. :hugs:

Kaiecee- Glad you had a great birthday!

Sorry to anyone I missed! Hope you are all doing wonderfully!! Can't believe we are gonna have another jellybean by the end of the day!! :happydance: When it rains, it pours! I wonder who will be next!!


----------



## mellywelly

Oh no littlej, when will they decide what course of action to take? My money is on getting you to 37 weeks too.


----------



## Kaiecee

els1022 said:


> You ladies are so sweet! The c section isn't until 4 pm and I'll post asap! I'm fasting now, sucks. I have terrible heartburn and can't even have water.
> Congrats to ducky!!!

That's long I thought they always did planned ones in the am well I wish u luck can't wait to hear ur update :) #3 will b here soon


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish hospitals had wifi cuz ill miss updating anything for 4 days till I get home which really sucks :( 

Does anyone know if they make anything portable for wifi ?


----------



## jellybeans

Kaiecee said:


> I wish hospitals had wifi cuz ill miss updating anything for 4 days till I get home which really sucks :(
> 
> Does anyone know if they make anything portable for wifi ?

you can get dongle's that you can top up with money to use the internet from any phone provider i have a t-mobile one and an orange one, sure you should be able to get something like that where you are :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Wow, I just realized my ticker said 30 days till I meet my LO!! :shock:


----------



## BlossomJ

LittleJ - I'm sorry about the diagnosis :hugs: Don't have enough knowledge on the subject to know what they'll do, but I'm sure you're in good hands :hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

My midwife appt didn't go so great :( my bp is now 160-108. They're sending me for bloods and monitoring tomorrow morning... They'll decide what to do with me from there. Hubby is away on business tonight and tomorrow, so I'm on my own and feeling a bit blue.

So pleased for Ducky though, how exciting to have the 2nd jellybean here already! and Els will be number 3 soon! Much love to you both girls! x


----------



## Kaiecee

jellybeans said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I wish hospitals had wifi cuz ill miss updating anything for 4 days till I get home which really sucks :(
> 
> Does anyone know if they make anything portable for wifi ?
> 
> you can get dongle's that you can top up with money to use the internet from any phone provider i have a t-mobile one and an orange one, sure you should be able to get something like that where you are :flower:Click to expand...

I live in Canada


----------



## Little J

Nikkilewis14 said:


> oh no little j!
> 
> Thats prob what theyll do, wait for 37 weeks, induce or whatever they are going to do and then do the kidney stones! must be so painful! :(

Its my gall bladder, my kidneys looked perfect!

thanks ladies

Im suppost to get a call from the Dr. with the plan of action today, she has been busy with apointments all day but the nurse said she is in the office all day so i should hear somthing for sure by the end of the day.

im afraid to eat anything bc the pain gets so bad... even when i eat things that dont have fat in them!


----------



## Little J

CharlieO said:


> My midwife appt didn't go so great :( my bp is now 160-108. They're sending me for bloods and monitoring tomorrow morning... They'll decide what to do with me from there. Hubby is away on business tonight and tomorrow, so I'm on my own and feeling a bit blue.
> 
> So pleased for Ducky though, how exciting to have the 2nd jellybean here already! and Els will be number 3 soon! Much love to you both girls! x

Charlie- im sorry your experiencing problems also, they are not fun!

We should be enjoying our last weeks of pregnancy instead of worrying about our babys and our safety. Hope the monitoring goes ok and your BP can come back down


----------



## CharlieO

Little J said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> My midwife appt didn't go so great :( my bp is now 160-108. They're sending me for bloods and monitoring tomorrow morning... They'll decide what to do with me from there. Hubby is away on business tonight and tomorrow, so I'm on my own and feeling a bit blue.
> 
> So pleased for Ducky though, how exciting to have the 2nd jellybean here already! and Els will be number 3 soon! Much love to you both girls! x
> 
> Charlie- im sorry your experiencing problems also, they are not fun!
> 
> We should be enjoying our last weeks of pregnancy instead of worrying about our babys and our safety. Hope the monitoring goes ok and your BP can come back downClick to expand...

Thanks Little J, i hope they let you know whats happening with you asap! I'm having my little sulk this evening, feeling sorry for myself, then i'll buck up and be better tomorrow!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm trying to get dh to learn how to go on b&b to update the birth and pics will come when I get home from hospital plus trying to get dh to learn something on computer might be impossible lol


----------



## gingermango

Congratulations Ducky!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

CharlieO said:


> My midwife appt didn't go so great :( my bp is now 160-108. They're sending me for bloods and monitoring tomorrow morning... They'll decide what to do with me from there. Hubby is away on business tonight and tomorrow, so I'm on my own and feeling a bit blue.
> 
> So pleased for Ducky though, how exciting to have the 2nd jellybean here already! and Els will be number 3 soon! Much love to you both girls! x

Oh oh, I hope your bp gets to its normal levels! :hugs:



Little J said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> oh no little j!
> 
> Thats prob what theyll do, wait for 37 weeks, induce or whatever they are going to do and then do the kidney stones! must be so painful! :(
> 
> Its my gall bladder, my kidneys looked perfect!
> 
> thanks ladies
> 
> Im suppost to get a call from the Dr. with the plan of action today, she has been busy with apointments all day but the nurse said she is in the office all day so i should hear somthing for sure by the end of the day.
> 
> im afraid to eat anything bc the pain gets so bad... even when i eat things that dont have fat in them!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry Little J! It must be the one on the duct thats hurting you so badly, those are killers. For the longest time I could only eat baked chicken or fish, with boiled potatoes. Maybe you could try that? :hugs: I know it's awful and I hope you get a clear plan of what you are doing soon. Papaya and honey were part of my diet too, but I think that was mostly for liver enzymes, since my hepatic levels were 6 times their normal number. I'm so glad yours are normal! Hope there is a way of you feeling better soon, I really do.

Oh, and sometimes food could only have salt. Even pepper would trigger the pain. I'd keep it as simple as possible!


----------



## sassy_mom

Happy Birthday LittleJ! I hate that you got that news about your gall bladder but I hope you can enjoy your birthday despite the news. Please keep us updated as to what they decide. :hugs:

CharlieO sorry your blood pressure has shot up. I hope it comes back down and gets back under control. 

Els thinking about you and I can't wait until tonight when I can check back and see jellybean number 3!!! As for who will be next ... I would like to be next. :haha::haha::haha: I'm am so ready to be done! I'll be full term tomorrow so I'm good with anytime now. :haha:

Span cute bump! Maybe you won't have a 9lb'er! Whew! That just makes me tired thinking about it. 

Melly hoping that you don't get sick. Try and take it easy and maybe it will decide to pass on through and not stick around. I know right now is not a time to be sick. Ugh!:hugs:


----------



## span

Little J - sorry your gall bladder is so bad. Hope they contact you soon with a plan of action. :hugs:

CharlieO - hope the bloods and monitoring go ok tomorrow and your BP has settled. :hugs:

Feeling pretty tired today. We ended up having a bit of a nothing day so I felt like a bad mummy, especially when I started dozing off while madam watched TV and made a mess with play doh. :blush::sleep:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry hun, meant gallstones! :(


----------



## sassy_mom

span said:


> Little J - sorry your gall bladder is so bad. Hope they contact you soon with a plan of action. :hugs:
> 
> CharlieO - hope the bloods and monitoring go ok tomorrow and your BP has settled. :hugs:
> 
> Feeling pretty tired today. We ended up having a bit of a nothing day so I felt like a bad mummy, especially when I started dozing off while madam watched TV and made a mess with play doh. :blush::sleep:


Don't feel bad. It happens to me a lot. I will be sitting straight up and start to doze off and DD will come over and say mommy why are you snoring. :haha: Our bodies are taking a lot out of us. And I'm sure you are like me where somehow you can magically hear them in your sleep. :haha: Especially if they get quiet. hahahahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My poor chubby fingers, they've been hurting so badly. They get tingly and my bones hurt, no matter how I don't lay on my arm.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies.

Ducky - congrats once again, Christian is gorgeous!
Hope you're all doing well.

Els - can't wait for jellybean no.3 to arrive. Hope all goes well, we are thinking of you.

LittleJ - I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis but at least they can now address it and hopefully assist with the pain. I hope they let you go until 37 weeks but agree with the above that health of you and baby comes first. We're thinking of you. Let us know what they say.

Melly - ah sucks that you're not feeling well. Hope it doesn't turn into something else. I think my replacement is on 1 weeks' notice with a two month probation. We had a finally handover meeting today to which my boss was quite straight with him and said I have major concerns! He has until Friday to sort it out and needs to proof he can do something's he has struggled with this week whilst I watch and am not allowed to answer any questions or assist. 

CharlieO - ah sorry hun, is the monitoring at princess royal? X

So, today was my last day at work :dance:


----------



## darkstar

Hope you feel better soon Little J and Charlie.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La-Di-Da :p


----------



## Poppy84

Yay another baby
Congratulations ducky!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am one hormonal, miserable, pained pregnant woman today....!!! 
I tried to go grocery shopping and couldnt even focus to think what i needed bc i was in that much pain in my back and hips! Then the cashier was taking her good ol time while im trying to breathe through braxton hicks.... I feel like its way early to be feeling like this, am i wrong?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I am one hormonal, miserable, pained pregnant woman today....!!!
> I tried to go grocery shopping and couldnt even focus to think what i needed bc i was in that much pain in my back and hips! Then the cashier was taking her good ol time while im trying to breathe through braxton hicks.... I feel like its way early to be feeling like this, am i wrong?!

I feel the same way I feel too much pain with bh 
I never had this before and I wonder if its a sign ill go even earlier than 39 weeks which I want but don't at the same time cuz I have my other boys after dec 25th till the 1st


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea im laying down now.... I go to doctor tomorrow for nst and ill mention it but im pretty sure its all very normal... Im just sleep deprived too which dsnt help! Mil wants me to go to dinner and some christmas shopping tonight, but i dot even kno if i can do that...ill try to take tylenol and see how i feel!


----------



## Lilahbear

Just baked two batches of mincemeat pies and my back is killing me from so much standing. :-( Not sure what made me think that was a good idea!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have my nst Friday and on the 18th about my gd which I don't think is so good


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My sugars are goofy too, its hard at the end! Just try ur best!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ooooo lilah, no fun!


----------



## Lilahbear

Nope, not much fun at all. Although the pies are yummy!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have been wearing a liner for awhile and I have noticed over the last couple of days that there is some discoloration in the discharge. I wonder if it is my mucous plug starting to come out. :shrug: It doesn't mean that labor is on its way but makes me feel good to know things are heading in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Lilah! I bet they were yummy ... Now you can sit back and enjoy them with your feet propped up!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Waiting to hear some news from our 3rd Jellybean! :D And first baby girl of the group!


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait either so exciting


----------



## CharlieO

no idea how long it will take, so will take my iPad so i'll have something to read. the midwife said something about waiting for bloods to come back before they give me a plan of action. So glad i have this week off and i dont have to worry about what work will say!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats Ducky! He is so handsome! 

Els, Congrats in advance! 

I made three batches of fudge yesterday. Orange creme, Raspberry creme, and peanutbutter. It was so yummy! The peanut butter was the best, since it was really creamy. I over cooked the other two. Although they taste amazing they are a bit dry (crumbly). All you ladies having babies and getting so close, Im so jealous! I've still got 7 weeks and Im the size of a house. lol Here is a 33 week bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leinzlove

Els: Best of luck! Eeeek so exciting! Baby is about to be here. :)

CharlieO: I hope they can bring your BP levels to normal. Mine went bad with DD at 34 weeks and she came at 39 weeks. I had no protein in my urine though. :hugs:

Little J: Despite the gallbladder news and everything I hope you can enjoy your birthday a bit. :hugs: I hope they can keep baby in there until 37 weeks, but if not babys born at 33 weeks do fine. Have them give you some steroid shots to help with the lungs.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope they sort it Charlie. I had bloods done there for obstetric cholestasis that were rushed through. Took about 40 mins I think. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## sassy_mom

I've seen on facebook that the 3rd Jellybean has made her arrival! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CharlieO

Els had her Jellybean! She asked us to post for her:

Kathryn Jane born at 4:21 pm. 8 lbs 15 oz


----------



## darkstar

Aww another beautiful baby, congrat els!

I can't stop looking at all the pictures, can't wait until its my turn to post but I feel like I'm going to be one of the last!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Baby Kathryn Jane! :D
 



Attached Files:







483518_3813670511795_1052003845_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Els! Kathyrn Jane is gorgeous! :)


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations, Els! Kathyrn is gorgeous!


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! 37 weeks and over 8lbs! Our first princess is gorgeous Els, congrats!!


----------



## Lillian33

Huge Congrats Els! She is just beautiful :flower:

Little J, really hope you get the answers you want in regards to your gallbladder, thinking of you :hugs:

ChorlieO hope your BP settles :hugs:

Beautiful bump mummyof2peas!

Gee we certainly are all getting to the end of our ropes arent we!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok :)

xx


----------



## ARuppe716

I hope everyone starts to feel better. Sending happy gallbladder and bp vibes out there!!

Deedee- my hands have been like that for weeks, it sucks. I sleep with braces on and cannot get through anything without the pain and numbness. Wish I had some advice but so far I've just been told that the only thing that will fix it is giving birth!!

Congrats to our new little jellybeans!! So exciting!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Els she really is just gorgeous!! :) congrats!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> I hope everyone starts to feel better. Sending happy gallbladder and bp vibes out there!!
> 
> Deedee- my hands have been like that for weeks, it sucks. I sleep with braces on and cannot get through anything without the pain and numbness. Wish I had some advice but so far I've just been told that the only thing that will fix it is giving birth!!
> 
> Congrats to our new little jellybeans!! So exciting!!

I wouldn't mind using that solution sometime very soon! Haha.


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations els. Kathryn is beautiful!


----------



## darkstar

https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

Going to use this if I get to 40 weeks


----------



## Lillian33

darkstar said:


> https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/
> 
> Going to use this if I get to 40 weeks

:haha::haha: so simple yet so effective!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Congrats Els!!! She is perfect!!! :D I just went all mushy inside.

Makes me more excited about meeting my princess! :D


----------



## claireb86

Congratulations girls on the birth of our second boy in the group and first girl.
I had my mw appointment yesterday at 36+4 she said baby is fully engaged but he's still back to back :(

Also had a right carry on yesterday, got stopped by police for having no insurance on my car (to my surprise).
Got my car seized!
Rang insurance company and someone hasn't done something right at their end and still had my old vehicle on insurance. Eventually got it sorted, they are admitting liability to police and I need to go to impound and collect my car today (they are reimbursing me for this). Luckily I had a nice police officer he should have fined me £600 and 6 points on my licence but he believed that I genuinely thought I was insured.
Lesson learned, double check all documentation! Good job I haven't had an accident whilst driving my uninsured car.


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations els!!!!!! What a beautiful little girl! And such a good weight!


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you everyone! We're over the moon for him!! Big brothers love him too! Trying to establish a feeding schedule, but he latched on like a champ! I think breastfeeding will happen!! 

Congrats els! Too cute!


----------



## mellywelly

That's such good news on the breastfeeding ducky! Just had a peek at his pic and he is truly gorgeous!


----------



## prayingforbby

Els- Congrats on the baby girl!

Nikki- I've been the same lately with the bh. I notice once they come on I have to work to catch my breath. Not quite sure how real labor will go 

Deedee- I have the whole pins and needle/ numb hands too. From what I've read it's carpal tunnel. Just hoping it doesn't get any worse, and clears up after I give birth.

We're almost there ladies!! I found myself getting emotional just thinking that next month my baby will be here. If she comes early I'll be in a straight panick lol


----------



## Poppy84

Yay first baby girl
Congratulations els!!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

duckytwins said:


> Thank you everyone! We're over the moon for him!! Big brothers love him too! Trying to establish a feeding schedule, but he latched on like a champ! I think breastfeeding will happen!!
> 
> Congrats els! Too cute!

Awesome news Ducky!! So happy for you and your boys xxx


----------



## brieri1

So exciting! Congratulations Els and Ducky! Such beautiful babies!


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats to you ladies!!! Wonder who is next?! I am 38 weeks today!


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> Congrats to you ladies!!! Wonder who is next?! I am 38 weeks today!

You are!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Still feel ill today, but its just a cold thank god, no signs of it being tonsillitis phew!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

prayingforbby said:


> Els- Congrats on the baby girl!
> 
> Nikki- I've been the same lately with the bh. I notice once they come on I have to work to catch my breath. Not quite sure how real labor will go
> 
> Deedee- I have the whole pins and needle/ numb hands too. From what I've read it's carpal tunnel. Just hoping it doesn't get any worse, and clears up after I give birth.
> 
> We're almost there ladies!! I found myself getting emotional just thinking that next month my baby will be here. If she comes early I'll be in a straight panick lol

Aww, sorry you have that problem too. I too hope it doesn't get worse. 



mellywelly said:


> Still feel ill today, but its just a cold thank god, no signs of it being tonsillitis phew!

Oh, that's a relief, now just rest a whole bunch!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! Congrats on the new jellybeans!! 

Afm. I had my nst yesterday and was having quite a few contractions. The nurse asked how far I was and I told her just over 37 weeks. Then she said oh well you're allowed to have contractions now. :dohh: :haha: I ran a lot of errands yesterday. Did grocery shopping and took dd on a play date I had quite a bit of discomfort with the contractions, but they never got into a real pattern. But I did have a little bit of an oh crap moment, obviously I'm doing all this stuff to have an easier labor/bring it on before induction. But as I was contracting I was thinking :shock:, ya I remembered labor. :rofl: then I started thinking why am I trying to start this. :haha: I should probably wait til Sunday before trying to much, I'm pretty sure my mom would be mad if I went 3 days before my mom arrived. :haha:

Busy week coming. Sunday-nst and moms arrival, Monday ultrasound, Tuesday OB appt and Christmas concert at dd's school. Wednesday "off" Thursday-nst. Friday. "Off". Sat, Sun, and Monday volunteering at my church for Christmas services (hoping for labor to really start) Sunday also nst, monday OB Tuesday Christmas, Wednesday 4am Induction begins. :shock: Ya. I'm tired already.


----------



## mellywelly

I've got a busy few days too. Just had ds's nativity, tonight it's swimming lesson, tomorrow have to go to get my hair cut as its my works party tomorrow night, Saturday it's tennis lesson and then ds's birthday party straight afterwards. Sunday I rest!


----------



## sassy_mom

Full term day!!!! I am a watermelon!! :happydance::happydance: 37 weeks today and I am so excited! FIL said by the end of next week he thinks Chloe will be here. lol! He just doesn't see me making it much longer but everyone else says that too. Not really sure what they are going on. I'm sticking with I still have 3 weeks so I won't be mad when 3 weeks drags by without baby. lol! 

Ducky so glad to hear the good news about bf and that big brothers are happy about the new arrival! Hope you are feeling well and getting a little rest as you heal. 

Snow your schedule just made me yawn and now I need a nap! :haha:


----------



## CharlieO

Back from hospital, BP not as bad as yesterday but still up, and bump is still a-ok so they're going to hold off on meds, check me tomorrow and monday and see how i get on. Back on the sofa now with my feet up and feeling better about the whole thing. Hope everyone else is doing well! x x x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brrrrr its cold out today, need my mittens! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

CharlieO glad to hear that the BP is better. Hopefully it will continue to go back down and everything will be normal with it again soon! 

Nikki yea it is freezing down here! We went out yesterday and I had to get my gloves and scarf. Brrrrrr! Although I have to say it is easier to be in the Christmas spirit when it isn't 75 degrees! lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm getting so frustrated at how exhausted I am. I can't even sit up without my eyes starting to close. Normally I wouldn't care but I really have things to do today. I'm doing house work and have to sit and rest in between things and every time my butt hits a seat, my eyes start to close! Grrrrr! I need a magic wand so everything will be done ... and then I can just go nap. :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

I know the feeling! Yesterday, I had to stop what I was doing as I was completely out of breath. I wouldn't mind, but I was only getting dressed!!:haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

claireb86 said:


> Congratulations girls on the birth of our second boy in the group and first girl.
> I had my mw appointment yesterday at 36+4 she said baby is fully engaged but he's still back to back :(
> 
> Also had a right carry on yesterday, got stopped by police for having no insurance on my car (to my surprise).
> Got my car seized!
> Rang insurance company and someone hasn't done something right at their end and still had my old vehicle on insurance. Eventually got it sorted, they are admitting liability to police and I need to go to impound and collect my car today (they are reimbursing me for this). Luckily I had a nice police officer he should have fined me £600 and 6 points on my licence but he believed that I genuinely thought I was insured.
> Lesson learned, double check all documentation! Good job I haven't had an accident whilst driving my uninsured car.

At least something good came out of a bad situation but that still really sucks going thru all that


----------



## Kaiecee

duckytwins said:


> Thank you everyone! We're over the moon for him!! Big brothers love him too! Trying to establish a feeding schedule, but he latched on like a champ! I think breastfeeding will happen!!
> 
> Congrats els! Too cute!

He is just so cute I'm happy ur boys are excited too :) and even better news about the bf'ing congrats :)


----------



## La Mere

Ducky- Awesome news about bf and so glad your boys are loving their little brother! Hope you can get your schedule worked out! Congrats again!!

CharlieO- Glad to hear your BP has come down a bit, hope it continues to level out!!

DeeDee- I feel you with the tingling/numbness in the hands. Thankfully it is at it's worse in the morning! :hugs:

Jaime- Happy 38 weeks! I can't believe how close you are! Anytime now!!

Snow- OMG, your schedule made me soooo sleepy just reading it! :haha: I'm with Sassy, I need to take a nap now. :rofl:

Sassy- Happy 37 weeks!! :happydance: 

Darkstar- :haha: I love that... I could have used that with my DD as I was 41+1 when I delivered.

I'm sure I missed a few of you girls, and I apologize! Happy 37 weeks and being full term to the other ladies who have hit the mark!

I've been sleeping terribly the past few nights. The first bad night was... well embarrassing. (if you want to know how, you can read it in my journal :blush:) Then night before last I was up with the heartburn from HELL!!! It's the first time I can remember my papaya tablets not working. And then last night, I was tossing and turning with a terrible toothache!! When it rains, it pours!! I've found a few natural remedies that I am going to try.. they don't taste the best but at least I don't have to swallow them!!! But on a happy note: I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow!! Goodbye, little coconut! Hello there, honeydew!!! :haha:

Hope everyone who has felt crappy is feeling better now! And to those who have been feeling good, hope it stays that way! <3 Much love to all my lovely ladies!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Finally managed to get some shaving done! :haha: we'll actually i got DH to do it, so I should be ok until after baby gets here and I can do it myself again.

Sassy I think you mentioned about the change in discharge, *TMI ALERT* I wiped last night and noticed some pink, and there is quite a bit more discharge now than previously so maybe something is happening? Who knows, we'll see.


----------



## sassy_mom

I shaved last night and once again cut myself enough to make it bleed. This time I cut it twice. I didn't even know I did it this time except I got out to pee and I nearly freaked out because I thought I was bleeding ... which I was but only from cutting my skin. :dohh:


----------



## La Mere

I need to have hubby do my waxing for me. :haha: I love waxing :wacko: because I can't cut myself :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Any thoughts on how to get some energy?? I'm fighting sleep so bad. I can't sleep right now as DH is still asleep and I hate falling asleep while DD is up. I'm afraid something might happen because I'm not paying attention. Something has to give though! My muscles are aching because I'm so tired. That only happens when I really need sleep. Any good stretches you ladies know of that might help circulate some blood flow or get me back up and moving? I slept fine last night so I don't know where this is coming from.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

just had my nst and had 12 contractions in 20 minutes!??! so they were concerned and made me have an internal exam just to make sure i wasnt dilated.. and I wasnt, but good news, my cervix is thinning and baby has moved down a bit! :)It really explains all the back and hip pain ive been getting though.. makes me feel not so crazy in the head!!


----------



## brieri1

I don't think I've shaved my legs in like a month. I keep meaning too, but its just so much work to get around my belly and do it. I'd like to have them shaved when I'm in labor, though, so I don't think about needed to shave them for awhile after my girl is born.


----------



## JCh

LOL, this topic makes me laugh since I was saying to DH the other day that I do a blind shave - I make sure to ONLY shave down, do a quick feel and work my way across. I actually use one of the few razors that has the little wire protectors so that helps so I don't take out huge chunks of skin.... I can manage to get my legs although a bit harder to do - managed to do it while in the bath but usually put a leg up in the shower....
I'm sure down there doesn't look too nice BUT I do not want to be a complete bush woman while delivering..... REALLY hoping my mom doesn't see or comment (she's a bit old school in thinking... EWWW)


----------



## AJThomas

Yeh I'm ready to curl up and go back to sleep too, I'm dozing off. I'm too lazy right now to even think of any helpful stretches Sassy:haha:

DH used an electric shaver, so I'm not über clean but it did a good job and no cuts or pinching. Did mu underarms too, now I can wear sleeveless stuff again:haha:

Officially full term today!! Baby is welcome to come any time he's ready now.


----------



## sassy_mom

So I just asked DH if we could move furniture around .... I was completely exhausted and now I'm rearranging my bedroom. When I was pregnant with DD, I did this. I moved furniture and went insane ... I gave birth 4 days later. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Who is tired? I am! And this is after sleeping a 2.5 hour nap! Hahaha. I could of kept on going, but belly got hungry and I'm supposed to be on guard for the UPS man! (We got a new tablet, so I can actually have skype at the hospital) 

The arrangement with hubby is to have a trimming done tonight. I guess he was nervous of doing anything else to me. As long as he leaves it even and short, I'm good. Haha. And all just because I have Drs app and strep B swap tomorrow, if not, honestly... I wouldn't even worry. Oh, and I shave my legs by sitting on the corner of the tub and putting my feet up around it. Embarrassing moment that so far only I have witnessed of myself hahahaha.


----------



## JCh

Not sure if anyone else knows this but I'm supposed to have my Group Strep B swab today BUT since I got a sinus infection I'm on antibiotics right now... Wouldn't that eliminate the need to test? Not sure if anyone might know.... I'm sure I'll find out soon enough....


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee I have my appt and strep b tomorrow, too! Very fun... Haha!! But we have our growth scan too and I can't wait to see our little guy!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee I have my appt and strep b tomorrow, too! Very fun... Haha!! But we have our growth scan too and I can't wait to see our little guy!!

Yes!! And US are before drs apps, so I hope it helps take my mind off the rest. :haha: Oh, are they also doing blood work? They said this would be my last one.


----------



## brieri1

I had my strep b done last week. I'm negative. It was pretty unpleasant, but they had me do the swab myself, so shave or no shave, it didn't make a difference. And they don't do internals at my birthing center, so I just need to prepare for labor. But that's difficult because I have no idea when I'll go into labor, and I doubt I'm going to want to take care of it after the contractions have started.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee I have my appt and strep b tomorrow, too! Very fun... Haha!! But we have our growth scan too and I can't wait to see our little guy!!
> 
> Yes!! And US are before drs apps, so I hope it helps take my mind off the rest. :haha: Oh, are they also doing blood work? They said this would be my last one.Click to expand...


My strep test really was nothing. I didn't feel the swab at all. I felt her touch me but that was it. She didn't stick it in the exit hole either so I was happy about that. They did blood work for me and said the same that this would be the last.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone else have to do their 24 hr urine?! I got my bottle to pee in today lol.. Not happy about it... Told me to bring it with me to my appointment on monday and then theyll take my blood too...meh.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Deedee I have my appt and strep b tomorrow, too! Very fun... Haha!! But we have our growth scan too and I can't wait to see our little guy!!
> 
> Yes!! And US are before drs apps, so I hope it helps take my mind off the rest. :haha: Oh, are they also doing blood work? They said this would be my last one.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My strep test really was nothing. I didn't feel the swab at all. I felt her touch me but that was it. She didn't stick it in the exit hole either so I was happy about that. They did blood work for me and said the same that this would be the last.Click to expand...

Hahahahaha, exit hole! I hope they aren't sticking anything up any exit holes! Not even hubby has that privilege hahahahahaha :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Anyone else have to do their 24 hr urine?! I got my bottle to pee in today lol.. Not happy about it... Told me to bring it with me to my appointment on monday and then theyll take my blood too...meh.

I haven't heard of that. :shrug: Did they explain what it is or what it was for?


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Anyone else have to do their 24 hr urine?! I got my bottle to pee in today lol.. Not happy about it... Told me to bring it with me to my appointment on monday and then theyll take my blood too...meh.


I've never even heard of that??? What is it for?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh maybe its just for people with diabetes.... Guess it makes sense, just checks ur kidneys, creatinine etc...i kno my friends who had gd did it too...they make u collect ur urine in a bottle for 24 hrs straight lol...then bring it in and do blood work....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh maybe its just for people with diabetes.... Guess it makes sense, just checks ur kidneys, creatinine etc...i kno my friends who had gd did it too...they make u collect ur urine in a bottle for 24 hrs straight lol...then bring it in and do blood work....

Oh OK. I think I'd probably need a jug or something :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh maybe its just for people with diabetes.... Guess it makes sense, just checks ur kidneys, creatinine etc...i kno my friends who had gd did it too...they make u collect ur urine in a bottle for 24 hrs straight lol...then bring it in and do blood work....


Oh ok! I think I would forget! I'd have to leave it sitting on the toilet just so I could remember. I hope it was a big bottle! I know I pee entirely too much in 24 hours. hahaha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its pretty big but u have to keep it in the fridge!!( gross lol)


----------



## Kaiecee

This dog is on my last nerve to the point he makes me cry he frustrates me so much then dh gets mad I'm frustrated grrrrr maybe it's me or hormones but I'm just fed up want to hide under a Rock


----------



## ARuppe716

They didn't say anything about bloodwork for tomorrow...she just mentioned the strep b and she only said vaginal swab so I'm hoping I luck out and don't have any backdoor inspections...


----------



## darkstar

I'm lucky with my strep b. The midwife showed me the equipment used for it, basically she gives me a little wrapped packet when I see her on Thursday. I swap my foof and butt at home with it quickly then seal it in his tube (the swab is on a stick that gets inserted into the tube and seals up) and then I go for some blood tests on Friday and hand in the tube to be tested.


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
Is it bad for sugars to be under 4.0


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well mine has gone way below a 4.0 before, but it is considered a low blood sugar below 4.0. ..its no concern to baby since baby takes what he needs from u, but its more of a pain in the ass for you. U def want to have a 15 carb snack to bring it up...id retest just to make sure your machine isnt faulty tho.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I just ate so ill retest soon cuz I've never had it that low it was 3.7 and I ate a chocolate pudding about 2 hours before I tested


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea it happens at least once a day for me lol... Just an excuse to eat a little snack! Lol


----------



## darkstar

I think this baby is lying transverse now.. it feels like his body is laying right across me and OH said the same thing too when he felt it without me even saying anything. Its so tight across my ribs when I sit upright I feel like I can't breathe sometimes, I'm always puffing. 

It's weird to be this far along and not have a baby in my pelvis, I only get the little feet kicks to my cervix which are ouchie. My last two babies had turned and dropped way before now so this pregnancy feels much different.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dark, was baby breech( i assume this bc u said ur getting kicks to the cervix) ?Baby may be turning head down now... If u think things have shifted..possibly?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sore all the time belly seems to b always hard I'm so uncomfortable blah


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AFM Randomness: I texted hubby I didn't know what to make for dinner and that I wasn't sure I wanted to make any to begin with LOL I feel tired and just overall... lazy? LOL Well, he didn't get the hint and now I have to figure out what to make because he said he wanted me to make something with rice! I always burn rice! Hahaha, I guess I'll just make a big ass casserole with rice, broccoli and cheese and not worry about meat. Hahaha. Ugh.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> AFM Randomness: I texted hubby I didn't know what to make for dinner and that I wasn't sure I wanted to make any to begin with LOL I feel tired and just overall... lazy? LOL Well, he didn't get the hint and now I have to figure out what to make because he said he wanted me to make something with rice! I always burn rice! Hahaha, I guess I'll just make a big ass casserole with rice, broccoli and cheese and not worry about meat. Hahaha. Ugh.

Boo for him not taking a hint. lol! That sounds like a yummy option though! I don't want to cook at all but someone has to feed these people! I'm making Tilapia, rice, and green bean casserole.


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dark, was baby breech( i assume this bc u said ur getting kicks to the cervix) ?Baby may be turning head down now... If u think things have shifted..possibly?

Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)

I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.

I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.


----------



## Poppy84

darkstar said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Dark, was baby breech( i assume this bc u said ur getting kicks to the cervix) ?Baby may be turning head down now... If u think things have shifted..possibly?
> 
> Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.
> 
> I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.Click to expand...

My midwife told me baby was still breech on tues. had a scan today and turns out it was babies bum not head that keeps sticking into my ribs. Sonogropher said midwives often get the head and bum mixed up at this stage. Heads also engaged but it doesn't feel like that at all. It feels like baby is still way up high as I can't even sit properly without feeling like I'm squishing sonething


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> AFM Randomness: I texted hubby I didn't know what to make for dinner and that I wasn't sure I wanted to make any to begin with LOL I feel tired and just overall... lazy? LOL Well, he didn't get the hint and now I have to figure out what to make because he said he wanted me to make something with rice! I always burn rice! Hahaha, I guess I'll just make a big ass casserole with rice, broccoli and cheese and not worry about meat. Hahaha. Ugh.
> 
> Boo for him not taking a hint. lol! That sounds like a yummy option though! I don't want to cook at all but someone has to feed these people! I'm making Tilapia, rice, and green bean casserole.Click to expand...

Oh that sounds good! I have tilapia, but sadly I'm the only one here that likes it. Hubby doesn't, thanks to MIL...


----------



## sassy_mom

So I rearranged my bedroom; Moved a bunch of furniture around; and situated some more baby stuff. I put diapers and wipes in our bedroom in the bassinet bottom in preparation for baby. I also told DH I was going to put Chloe's car seat in the car. I said we have 3 weeks so we might as well get use to having it in there. :haha: I'm running out of steam but still have tons I want to do so I'm taking short breaks and pushing on. Not sure where this energy came from as I was dragging so bad this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> AFM Randomness: I texted hubby I didn't know what to make for dinner and that I wasn't sure I wanted to make any to begin with LOL I feel tired and just overall... lazy? LOL Well, he didn't get the hint and now I have to figure out what to make because he said he wanted me to make something with rice! I always burn rice! Hahaha, I guess I'll just make a big ass casserole with rice, broccoli and cheese and not worry about meat. Hahaha. Ugh.
> 
> Boo for him not taking a hint. lol! That sounds like a yummy option though! I don't want to cook at all but someone has to feed these people! I'm making Tilapia, rice, and green bean casserole.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that sounds good! I have tilapia, but sadly I'm the only one here that likes it. Hubby doesn't, thanks to MIL...Click to expand...


Oh blah! No good! I'm that way about green bean casserole. I LOVE it! Like serious scary addiction type love. :haha: DH and DD could care less about it but luckily my FIL loves it so now that he is here ... oh yea I'm going crazy making some! :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

Poppy84 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Dark, was baby breech( i assume this bc u said ur getting kicks to the cervix) ?Baby may be turning head down now... If u think things have shifted..possibly?
> 
> Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.
> 
> I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.Click to expand...
> 
> My midwife told me baby was still breech on tues. had a scan today and turns out it was babies bum not head that keeps sticking into my ribs. Sonogropher said midwives often get the head and bum mixed up at this stage. Heads also engaged but it doesn't feel like that at all. It feels like baby is still way up high as I can't even sit properly without feeling like I'm squishing sonethingClick to expand...

That's good news for you  My MW seemed pretty certain and found the heartbeat way up high (which caused some panic at first because she couldn't find it for a while). Right now he has hiccups though and I feel it right up under my bra so who knows, I would assume that is his head unless the hiccups are making him twitch. I wish I didn't have to wait so long for my scan :growlmad:


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> So I rearranged my bedroom; Moved a bunch of furniture around; and situated some more baby stuff. I put diapers and wipes in our bedroom in the bassinet bottom in preparation for baby. I also told DH I was going to put Chloe's car seat in the car. I said we have 3 weeks so we might as well get use to having it in there. :haha: I'm running out of steam but still have tons I want to do so I'm taking short breaks and pushing on. Not sure where this energy came from as I was dragging so bad this morning. :thumbup:

I get these little bursts but not enough of them to get everything done! I've told OH he has to install the car seat this weekend but it would be lovely if he cleans the car first. Not sure he'll buy that...


----------



## brieri1

darkstar said:


> Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.
> 
> I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.

Did they give you any exercises to do that might help turn him?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Green bean casserole, with the fried onions?! My mouth is watering lol.


----------



## Lillian33

Wow so many full term ladies now!! So exciting! The countdown is really on and I cannot wait to see who's next. 

La Mere, really hope you can start getting some more sleep before your LO comes :hugs: You too Sassy and Deedee, you are both feeling the full affects of the final weeks of your pregnancies, sending big :hugs: and lots of :sleep: vibes!

CharlieO so pleased your BP is looking a bit better!

I must ask about the Strep B test, my OB hasnt mentioned it yet, but I end up seeing his junior docs a lot of the time, sometimes they need reminding :dohh:

I have my final waxing appt next Friday, hopefully that will do me until the baby is born!!

I'm willing your boy to turn Darkstar, fingers crossed! It is very annoying that they cant scan you earlier :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.
> 
> I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.
> 
> Did they give you any exercises to do that might help turn him?Click to expand...

Lol i read somewhere if u get on ur hands and knees and rock back n forth, or scrub the kitchen and bathroom floor that it helps lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

My lower back is killing me too I feel like dying today


----------



## Poppy84

I think my baby turned on Sunday when I had a bath. Baby was going crazy and wiggling all over the place. Bump felt different when I got out. I thought it had turned but when I saw midwife on tues and she said it was breech I was confused. Turns out I was right after all. 
I had been trying rocking on all fours but pretty sure it was the bath that did it so maybe try that


----------



## snowangel187

Nikkilewis14 said:


> brrrrr its cold out today, need my mittens! :)

I don't miss living in the northeast at all!! :rofl:



AJThomas said:


> Finally managed to get some shaving done! :haha: we'll actually i got DH to do it, so I should be ok until after baby gets here and I can do it myself again.
> 
> Sassy I think you mentioned about the change in discharge, *TMI ALERT* I wiped last night and noticed some pink, and there is quite a bit more discharge now than previously so maybe something is happening? Who knows, we'll see.

I think I'll attempt shaving tomorrow. :haha: dh said he wouldn't help me. :growlmad:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> just had my nst and had 12 contractions in 20 minutes!??! so they were concerned and made me have an internal exam just to make sure i wasnt dilated.. and I wasnt, but good news, my cervix is thinning and baby has moved down a bit! :)It really explains all the back and hip pain ive been getting though.. makes me feel not so crazy in the head!!

Did they make you stay til they slowed? They did me. Pumped me full of IV fluids an empty my bladder. They told me some people contract and its normal, but because they see it on the monitor they have to so something if you're before 37 weeks. :shrug: did you feel any of them?



JCh said:


> Not sure if anyone else knows this but I'm supposed to have my Group Strep B swab today BUT since I got a sinus infection I'm on antibiotics right now... Wouldn't that eliminate the need to test? Not sure if anyone might know.... I'm sure I'll find out soon enough....

I'm not sure. They do the test at like 35 ish weeks and then if its positive they put you on antibiotics while delivering. So I think they'll still test you. :shrug:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Anyone else have to do their 24 hr urine?! I got my bottle to pee in today lol.. Not happy about it... Told me to bring it with me to my appointment on monday and then theyll take my blood too...meh.

I never had to do the 24hr urine with gd my last pregnancy. :shrug: I've only heard of it when your blood pressure is high. What did they say they were looking for and what happens if they don't get the results they want? They did check my urine weekly for keytones but that was it. :shrug:



DeedeeBeester said:


> AFM Randomness: I texted hubby I didn't know what to make for dinner and that I wasn't sure I wanted to make any to begin with LOL I feel tired and just overall... lazy? LOL Well, he didn't get the hint and now I have to figure out what to make because he said he wanted me to make something with rice! I always burn rice! Hahaha, I guess I'll just make a big ass casserole with rice, broccoli and cheese and not worry about meat. Hahaha. Ugh.


Oh my word!! Rice is the devil!! :rofl: I can never get it to come out right!! I'd get him his rice alright. Chinese takeout. :rofl:


Afm. DD woke with a fever. :( so she had to stay home from school. I called to see if she could go tomorrow. And they said no she's got to be 24 hours fever free. (Which I figured) but its only the second fever she's ever had. The secretary said several students were out and it was something viral. :( I'm just hoping to avoid it, cause if I have a fever during delivery then baby goes to nicu and gets antibiotics. =/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

@snow....no i wasnt feeling them just was having really bad back and hip pain, no break in between them, i guess because i wasnt dilatedthey werent concerned, just said my bodies preparing and wed check everything out on monday and if i felt worse to come back in...( i see them every monday and thursday ) ... But i came home, layed down, relAxed...still have back pain, but i dont feel anything other than that!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

In regards to the 24 hr urine, they are just checking for ketones bc of my type 1 diabetes...my bp isnt elevated at all..no swelling, but with diabetics it also checks to make sure my kidneys are functioning well... If the results arent what they want they will induce earlier then 39 weeks like planned.

I guess at the end is when type 1 diabetics start having kidney trouble...????


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.
> 
> I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.
> 
> Did they give you any exercises to do that might help turn him?Click to expand...

No I was just told don't worry, he might turn.


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Yes my midwife told me on Monday he's breech (after he was head down and engaging at 33 weeks :dohh:). I can feel the outline of his body across my belly so I think he's moved to a transverse position or moves between breech and transverse (but not head down unfortunately!)
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Christmas Eve and then we see an OB and schedule a c-section if he hasn't flipped.
> 
> I don't get the kicks you would usually experience when baby is head down. I get small hand punches in my upper abdomen, some rolling movements of his body near my belly button and foot kicks way out to the side parallel to my belly button or down in my cervix and bladder depending which way his legs are pointing, and a big old head stuck under my ribs which makes sitting upright really uncomfortable because it feels like I'm squishing his head with my ribs.
> 
> Did they give you any exercises to do that might help turn him?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i read somewhere if u get on ur hands and knees and rock back n forth, or scrub the kitchen and bathroom floor that it helps lol.Click to expand...

I might try that if he hasn't turned by 37 weeks but I did that with my first baby on my due date and went into labour that night so I'm worried it will kick me off too early!


----------



## AJThomas

I know it's easier said than done Darkstar but try not to worry too much yet, baby still has some time to turn around. In the meantime I'd try 'spinning' him.


----------



## Lauren021406

im getting sharp shooting pains down there that last like 2 minutes, and am very crampy wonder if this is the start of something...


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> I know it's easier said than done Darkstar but try not to worry too much yet, baby still has some time to turn around. In the meantime I'd try 'spinning' him.

I will. I've been singing that "burn baby burn" song as "turn baby turn" too. OH thinks I'm nuts and laughs at me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hope lauren!


----------



## darkstar

Has everyone had the whooping cough vaccine? I just booked mine in for Monday. I wasn't going to have it but I just read about a newborn dying in the news today and it freaks me out. I figure I'll at least pass him some immunity through my system and my breastmilk until he can be fully vaccinated at 5 months.


----------



## Lauren021406

darkstar said:


> Has everyone had the whooping cough vaccine? I just booked mine in for Monday. I wasn't going to have it but I just read about a newborn dying in the news today and it freaks me out. I figure I'll at least pass him some immunity through my system and my breastmilk until he can be fully vaccinated at 5 months.

i didnt get it and my dr never mentioned!


----------



## Betheney

Dark Star there's a website called spinning babies you should Google it. It has an exercise to turn a breech baby. But Its all to do with the strength of different uterus muscles so it should be started asap. Have a look and a good read of that site it has some really valuable information.


----------



## darkstar

Lauren021406 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone had the whooping cough vaccine? I just booked mine in for Monday. I wasn't going to have it but I just read about a newborn dying in the news today and it freaks me out. I figure I'll at least pass him some immunity through my system and my breastmilk until he can be fully vaccinated at 5 months.
> 
> i didnt get it and my dr never mentioned!Click to expand...

It is recommended here as there is an outbreak (I'm in New Zealand). It has to be done before 38 weeks though. From 1 Jan they're offering it free to all pregnant women since newborns are so susceptible and not vaccinated until 5 months of age.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know they gave me the shot right after I gave birth with my daughter. My husband got his booster and my 10 yo got hers a bit early (it's a 6th grade shot). So we are all set for the baby. Everyone got the flu shot as well. I would much rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> Dark Star there's a website called spinning babies you should Google it. It has an exercise to turn a breech baby. But Its all to do with the strength of different uterus muscles so it should be started asap. Have a look and a good read of that site it has some really valuable information.

Thanks I had a good read of that when I found out and have been doing a few careful exercises. Bouncing on my ball seems to get him moving as well but not quite the right way yet. Its possible that due to his size or the fibroid he can't get around but I'm hoping the ultrasound will tell me that. I haven't had an ultrasound since 20 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

darkstar said:


> Has everyone had the whooping cough vaccine? I just booked mine in for Monday. I wasn't going to have it but I just read about a newborn dying in the news today and it freaks me out. I figure I'll at least pass him some immunity through my system and my breastmilk until he can be fully vaccinated at 5 months.

I had it last week, but only bc my pediatrician recommended it with my flu vaccine..he said it was good to have with the recent outbreaks and anyone else that will be handling baby should as well. But.....my ob never mentioned it... Im not breast feeding so this may be why he suggested it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill ask my dr too cuz I'm not bf'ing and ill ask about the strep b and I had an appointment for the flu had to reschedule it but they never called me back and it's leave a message only can't actually talk to anyone I'm getting ready to take a bath cuz belly has been hard forever and it's getting really uncomfortable


----------



## els1022

:hugs:Hi ladies, thanks for all the congrats and well wishes! I'm doing well and so is baby Katie. She wants to nurse practically around the clock so I'm pretty tired. Hopefully we will go home Friday night. I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good to hear els hope u get to go home ASAP it's not the same being in a hospital 

Afm
I took a bath and belly is still hard and uncomfortable this really sucks


----------



## AJThomas

Don't know if it means anything but I'm excited cuz I can feel my cervix again! I've tried a couple times before and it was too far back for me to feel and what I could feel was pretty hard. It's a lot softer now and it's definitely moving forward, definitely a bit more pink today too,hope it all means things are getting ready and I'm not just going crazy.


----------



## DittyByrd

Took awhile to catch up with all these posts!

Congrats, Els! 

JCh - Because the Strep B test is a culture, any antibiotics might interfere with bacterial growth. Definitely check with Dr.

AFM, I had a check-up today. To my surprise and despite what I was told last time, they decided to check me and do my strep test today instead of next week!!! It was no biggie, however, my legs and foof were not prepared for below the waist activities. 

The Strep swab was easy. Swirl around the foof, rimmed around the aforementioned "exit hole" and that was that. Cervical examination was uncomfortable and there was no dilation. I was so not surprised by this news but a little disappointed none-the-less.

Baby is head down, not engaged, doing great and all of my vitals are excellent.

And the biggest news of all...*I AM OFF OF PELVIC REST!!!* :sex:
Of course, now that I am able to perform, DH has a bad headcold. LOL.


----------



## DittyByrd

AJThomas said:


> Don't know if it means anything but I'm excited cuz I can feel my cervix again! I've tried a couple times before and it was too far back for me to feel and what I could feel was pretty hard. It's a lot softer now and it's definitely moving forward, definitely a bit more pink today too,hope it all means things are getting ready and I'm not just going crazy.

I read that the cervix moves more anterior prior to L&D!


----------



## AJThomas

Hurray for being of pelvic rest Ditty! I'm sure your DH will recover quickly now that the store is open again :haha:

I suddenly have a craving for tuna and rice so here i am in the kitchen instead of in my bed cause I just have to make some.


----------



## sassy_mom

I have done WAY too much today. I moved furniture, cleaned up the house, prepared more things for the baby. I think everything is in its place and ready. But now I'm honestly shattered. I feel so far beyond exhausted. I also made the most delicious dinner. DH stuffed himself and kept saying how wonderful it was. I am thinking of soaking down into a tub of warm water to try and ease these aching muscles. 

:dohh: That nesting instinct needs to go away. Today was too much! Hope you ladies have a good night. I'm going to soak and hopefully rest peacefully. DH was given 4 days off so I have my hubby to snuggle up with. :thumbup: Makes sleeping way more wonderful.


----------



## brieri1

Once again, I feel like my husband has lost complete physical interest in me. He still hugs me and kisses me once in a while and wants to cuddle occasionally, but nothing else. He's not interested in doing anything else with me. I feel like we are just friends who happen to be having a baby together sometimes. Its really depressing. Tomorrow is our 1 year anniversary. I didn't realize he would lose interest in me this fast.


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: Yay that baby turned. :)

Els: So, glad to hear you'll be going home. :)

I had my whooping cough after DD was born. I got a flu shot a week ago. It can't hurt to have them both.

I go to the Dr. Tuesday for my Group B and the cervical checks start. I thought 35 weeks was kind of soon... But, bring on the end.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> Once again, I feel like my husband has lost complete physical interest in me. He still hugs me and kisses me once in a while and wants to cuddle occasionally, but nothing else. He's not interested in doing anything else with me. I feel like we are just friends who happen to be having a baby together sometimes. Its really depressing. Tomorrow is our 1 year anniversary. I didn't realize he would lose interest in me this fast.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that, that's hard.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sorry I have not been on for a couple of weeks I have had a lot going on in my personal life I am now 36 weeks 2 days along and last Monday got what we are assuming where Braxton hicks when driving home they got that painful I had to pull over and have my OH drive (we where an hour out of town) we where planing on going to the hospital as at the time we thought I was in labour as I didn't get BH with my first by the time we got into town they had eased off so we decided to not go to the hospital by 11:30 pm they had stopes compleatly and I have been getting maybe one or two a day since :S I really can't wait to have my little girl but my OH wants her to stay put until after Christmas. We have also finished the nursery in the last couple of weeks so glad it is all set up now. Nesting is driving me insane!!! I keep finding extra things I want done I have cleaned the entire house 3 times this week cleaned out and re organised my bathroom cabnet and my kitchen pantry and linen cabnet. 
I really want my little girl so don't think I can do another 3 and a half weeks :S 

Good luck to everyone who is due soon


----------



## mellywelly

darkstar said:


> Has everyone had the whooping cough vaccine? I just booked mine in for Monday. I wasn't going to have it but I just read about a newborn dying in the news today and it freaks me out. I figure I'll at least pass him some immunity through my system and my breastmilk until he can be fully vaccinated at 5 months.

Had mine weeks ago, I think there have been 13 newborn deaths here from it this year. It has to be given in pregnancy here too, so the antibodies are passed through the placenta. Not sure that you would get this through breastfeeding or the point of vacating after you have had baby?


----------



## BlossomJ

Ditty - :haha: Hope you get some action soon!

Sassy - Yey! So glad you finally get to spend some time with DH :happydance: Try to relax & enjoy it instead of working like a maniac :haha:

I feel so far behind all of you, everything is starting to happen & I feel like I could easily go another couple of months!

I've been visiting my family the last couple of days & now three of them are in bed with flu, dad has a chest infection & after feeling better from my cold, my glands are back up & DS is streaming grrrrr! Moving day on Monday & now there is no one to help. It's going to be a tough few days! Fingers crossed my flu jab will stop me getting the full blown virus!


----------



## Lilahbear

I had the whooping cough and flu jabs a few weekday ago. They are running a big campaign here to get pregnant women to have it.

Blossom, I really feel for you having to move house while do pregnant and having to do so much yourself. I hope it all goes smoothly on moving day. x


----------



## jellybeans

i had a whooping cough jab at 28 weeks so 6 weeks ago :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Last day of work!! Woohoo!! 

Hope everyone feels better. Hugs to you brieri... I don't think your dh has lost interest, there's just a lot going on. This is a tough time for the guys too. We've had months of constant reminder of what is happening to our bodies and our lives. I know recently it's been hitting home a little more for my hubby that this is soon. Plus he sees my discomfort and just wants to help. I think we would both feel uncomfortable dtd at this point. And actually I've been the one who has said no pretty much the whole pregnancy. It's not that I don't want to be intimate, I love him more than anything. And we both are saying that when we do finally resume our activities how wonderful it will be to reconnect that way. I hope that all sort of made sense and maybe helps?


----------



## prayingforbby

sassy_mom said:


> I have done WAY too much today. I moved furniture, cleaned up the house, prepared more things for the baby. I think everything is in its place and ready. But now I'm honestly shattered. I feel so far beyond exhausted. I also made the most delicious dinner. DH stuffed himself and kept saying how wonderful it was. I am thinking of soaking down into a tub of warm water to try and ease these aching muscles.
> 
> :dohh: That nesting instinct needs to go away. Today was too much! Hope you ladies have a good night. I'm going to soak and hopefully rest peacefully. DH was given 4 days off so I have my hubby to snuggle up with. :thumbup: Makes sleeping way more wonderful.

Sassy I will gladly take some of your nesting energy :). I' m at a level 0 now. I wake up from sleeping in my bed, go eat, then go lay on my couch :/. 



brieri1 said:


> Once again, I feel like my husband has lost complete physical interest in me. He still hugs me and kisses me once in a while and wants to cuddle occasionally, but nothing else. He's not interested in doing anything else with me. I feel like we are just friends who happen to be having a baby together sometimes. Its really depressing. Tomorrow is our 1 year anniversary. I didn't realize he would lose interest in me this fast.

Have you tried talking to him about it? I know I was feeling the same about my husand with not wanting to be intimate, but when I asked he said he thought I was uncomfortable and didn't want to hurt me. Things have gotten better since we talked about it. I thought the last thing my husband would want to see is me in lingerie, but boy was I wrong :). Maybe pregnant sex does weird your husband out. You can discuss things you can do with each other. At least he will know how you feel.


----------



## CharlieO

They said at my appt that they want mums to have the whooping cough jab as they are the most likely person to pass it on to baby, as they are usually the primary care givers, so even if you're not passing anything directly to the baby, they still think its a good idea to have it....


----------



## BlossomJ

Lilah - Thanks, I know we'll manage one way or another as it has to be done, it's just not quite going to plan! Typical :haha: We'll get moving out of the way though & hopefully everyone will have recovered for a lovely Christmas :)


----------



## snowangel187

brieri1 said:


> Once again, I feel like my husband has lost complete physical interest in me. He still hugs me and kisses me once in a while and wants to cuddle occasionally, but nothing else. He's not interested in doing anything else with me. I feel like we are just friends who happen to be having a baby together sometimes. Its really depressing. Tomorrow is our 1 year anniversary. I didn't realize he would lose interest in me this fast.

Like praying said, some men are either afraid they'll hurt you or baby, or they can't get passed the mental part of the baby being in there. Usually men are just scared. I agree you should try talking to him an see where he stands and maybe even take him to a dr appt and ask dr questions about it so he her from the dr its safe. :thumbup:


----------



## brieri1

Thanks for the support, guys. I should just talk to him, but I really don't want to. I feel very unattractive anymore, so its hard for me to confront him about finding me appealing. 

In other news, 37 weeks today. So full term. Very cool.


----------



## Lauren021406

ladies I need some advice..I really don't remember feeling the baby kick or move at all yesterday, but i had bh a lot yest...and i woke up today with a crampy stomach and weird pains. should i call dr?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea lauren call, theyll monitor u to be safe andto give u some peace of mind.


----------



## Lauren021406

i know i should call, but this has happened before and hes been fine and i end up feeling stupid


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dont feel stupid hun, really!! When i was at the docs office yesterday and was having my nst, i to,d them how the past two days i was so achey and in pain in my back, but didnt call since i knew i had to see them anyway the next day, and the nurses said ...if u ever feel something isnt right, even if its silly, just call...it doesnt take more than 20 mins to monitor to tell u baby is ok....


----------



## Lauren021406

your right im going to call!


----------



## mellywelly

Do you normally have quiet days? If not, just ring, that's what they are there for.


----------



## Lauren021406

as i was about to call he started kicking!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Lauren: Perfect timing! So glad you had movement. 


Wuahaha, ladies. I was trimmed last night. Had a shower, I was dying of shyness, I don't know why I wanted to just cover up haha; hubby got into his position down there and just said: "Well, how was your day?..." and trimmed away. Hahahaha, he got serious though, after a while he was so concentrated. He was really nice about it, I think I was shy because he hasn't been anywhere around my area in a while now, I asked him if it was swollen and he nodded. He also mentioned how dark it had gotten. And I'll stop before it gets TMI lol.


----------



## Poppy84

DeedeeBeester said:


> @Lauren: Perfect timing! So glad you had movement.
> 
> 
> Wuahaha, ladies. I was trimmed last night. Had a shower, I was dying of shyness, I don't know why I wanted to just cover up haha; hubby got into his position down there and just said: "Well, how was your day?..." and trimmed away. Hahahaha, he got serious though, after a while he was so concentrated. He was really nice about it, I think I was shy because he hasn't been anywhere around my area in a while now, I asked him if it was swollen and he nodded. He also mentioned how dark it had gotten. And I'll stop before it gets TMI lol.

I've been to shy to ask my hubby!
I sat on the edge of the bath this morn with my full length mirror in front of me. Took me ages but it looks much better. Hoping it will keep me going for a few weeks as don't want to have to do it again haha


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Poppy84 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> @Lauren: Perfect timing! So glad you had movement.
> 
> 
> Wuahaha, ladies. I was trimmed last night. Had a shower, I was dying of shyness, I don't know why I wanted to just cover up haha; hubby got into his position down there and just said: "Well, how was your day?..." and trimmed away. Hahahaha, he got serious though, after a while he was so concentrated. He was really nice about it, I think I was shy because he hasn't been anywhere around my area in a while now, I asked him if it was swollen and he nodded. He also mentioned how dark it had gotten. And I'll stop before it gets TMI lol.
> 
> I've been to shy to ask my hubby!
> I sat on the edge of the bath this morn with my full length mirror in front of me. Took me ages but it looks much better. Hoping it will keep me going for a few weeks as don't want to have to do it again hahaClick to expand...

My shower yesterday took me an hour, because It took me FOREVER to shave my legs! I don't know how long I would of stayed there if I had trimmed vajj myself! I didn't see it later, though. Can't say I know if i'm even and short lol


----------



## La Mere

:haha: you girls are so funny! I haven't really needed to shave my legs, thank goodness. Just wax the nether regions :haha: On a cold front: it's snowing again... And i'm not getting into town today either. I will take pics of the snow, I didn't really get any of the last snow, but I have to take my 36 week bump pic today too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol I told hubby right now I really dont care what it looks like because i can trim right now, but i even struggle with that, but when its about time for baby to come hes gunna have to get down and dirty and clean me all up lol... he said he would lol.


----------



## mellywelly

Last time dh did mine he kept stepping back and looking like he was about to take a photo:shrug: I asked him what the hell he was doing, turns out he was jut trying to make sure both sides were symmetrical :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

It's my works Xmas party tonight, don't know how I'll make it til the end? I've been in bed asleep by 10 pm the last 2 nights as this cold is making me drowsy. Although I'm dying to find out what my secret Santa is. Unfortunately for me, I got to buy for the boss !!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mellywelly said:


> Last time dh did mine he kept stepping back and looking like he was about to take a photo:shrug: I asked him what the hell he was doing, turns out he was jut trying to make sure both sides were symmetrical :haha:

hahahahahhaa... thats hilarious... my hubby woulda done the same thing lol...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mellywelly said:


> It's my works Xmas party tonight, don't know how I'll make it til the end? I've been in bed asleep by 10 pm the last 2 nights as this cold is making me drowsy. Although I'm dying to find out what my secret Santa is. Unfortunately for me, I got to buy for the boss !!!!!

Sounds fun! I didnt go to my works x mas party, but I am going to hubbies works tomorrow.. I am really excited because it is at a very expensive steak restaurant about an hour away from where we live lol. I just hope I dont have to deal with too many groping drunks!


----------



## Kaiecee

Had my nst all was good dr. Wanted to check me down there cuz of my hard belly but I refused I said next week cuz in the practice there are 4/5 dr. That follow everyone so this time it was the male dr. So I didn't feel like it but I did get another package from Nestlé free powder and liquid another bag that would be nice for dh to use and diapers ill take a pic of everything I've revived so far and post it to fb :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I have no idea what the problem was lastnight but I got up to pee 6 times that never happens usually I sleep right thru it if not maybe once a night but 6 times is crazy if u ask me


----------



## AJThomas

Deedee, I had all kinds of porn music playing in my head while reading your post :haha: j/k

I've been having period type cramps all day, both my back and my lower abdomen.


----------



## ARuppe716

Officially done with work and waiting for my ultrasound!! But wow what a sad day for the US ladies... The news coming from the shooting is just devastating. I think we will all be hugging our bumps a little tighter tonight... Lots of prayers for everyone on CT.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies you have me in stitches re trimming and dh's helping! I'm going to try and keep on top of mine now. I had a trim last week so may try a mirror to see!


Had midwife today for 37 check, I told her how I felt fobbed off by consultant re elective c section due to baby size. She said we'll measure you and see where we are. At 34 weeks I was measuring 41 and today at 37 I'm measuring 42, so have grown 1 week baby wise in three weeks. She wasn't concerned as said his growth is slowing, she did say if next week still ahead she'll book me a growth scan. Also said she'll do a sweep jan 2 which is due date.

Baby is head down, not engaged and currently back to back. She said the lightening pains are probably his head trying to engage but can't so it just bounced off of pelvis and cervix - ouch! Got lots of exercises to try and turn him.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Couldn't agree more Aruppe, so sad :hugs: to all x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Def so sad here :(


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- :haha: its good he was willing to do that for you. I still get kinda shy feeling when hubby does my waxing for me. I don't know why, but I think it has something to do with me being so big and pregnant, lol. Even though he hasn't done or said anything to make me feel self concious.. Quite the opposite, actually.

I can't believe people.. It seems like there is always some tragedy in the news. Prayers going out to.all the families of those poor babies. :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

I guess it feels so much worse cuz I'm pregnant and cuz they were such small kids, what kind of monster can do that. Just imagine going to pick up your child and finding out he/she was one of the ones that didn't make it. How do you get thru that? Smh


----------



## gingermango

so i think i started loosing my plug last night, like clear jelly? and i think baby has turned cos the kicks are now on the opposite side and in my ribs hopefully he wont be back to back at the next check up xx


----------



## La Mere

36 week bump
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-12-14143855_zpsc9b56478-1_zps7ac988cd.jpg


----------



## ARuppe716

Had my ultrasound... Little guy is currently measuring 7lb4oz. Still waiting to see the actual doctor though!


----------



## darkstar

Re trimming, I was in the shower last weekend and OH came in wielding a comb and scissors and mens shaving cream and a razor. He said he doesn't want our kid to come out swinging on my pubes like jungle vines LOL. I said WTF are you doing with a comb its not that wild! I let him trim (with fits of giggles) but there was no way in heck I was letting him near me with shaving cream and a razor.


----------



## BlossomJ

Lovely bump as always La Mere :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations to everyone that is finishing work :)

Try and enjoy these last few weeks - I know lots of you are struggling physically & can't wait to meet your little ones, but I know last time around I didn't really appreciate my last few weeks of 'freedom' before I was constantly carrying, feeding, changing & comforting a baby. I really missed having time alone with DH where I didn't just want to sleep!


----------



## La Mere

BlossomJ said:


> Lovely bump as always La Mere :thumbup:

Thanks, Blossom!


----------



## La Mere

Just thought I would share some snow pics with you girls! Being from Texas originally, I guess I still get a little excited about it, lol. Just wish it wasn't so darn cold!! :haha:

Snow from last night and this morning
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/snow1_zps315fadc2-1_zps8cf79ba5.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/snow2_zps0715df34-1_zps2ec39ad4.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

just got round to starting my journal lol bit late i know but glad i've finally done it!


----------



## La Mere

I'm stalking you already!


----------



## jrowenj

Im in excruciating pain. My pubic bones hurt so bad that i cant even walk.... is this normal??


----------



## BlossomJ

I love that you get excited about the the snow La Mere :) It's sweet!

I get a bit excited when it snows here too, but only for an hour or two as the snow rarely settles & lays well in the UK, it mainly just turns straight to mucky slush & everything ends up cold, wet & dirty!


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> Im in excruciating pain. My pubic bones hurt so bad that i cant even walk.... is this normal??

I'm afraid I'm no help on this one! I believe the bones can split, which can be very painful, but I don't know if that's what you are experiencing, or if it's something else. If the pain is that bad, I'd say you need to arrange to see your Dr. Though I'm pretty sure that it won't be a problem for the baby, you clearly can't go on like that :hugs: Hope it doesn't last :hugs:

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## AJThomas

Is it constant pain Jrowe or just like when you're walking around?


----------



## ARuppe716

Just got home... Longest wait I've had yet! Baby is in 70th percentile in size and they aren't too concerned but I had another scan at 38 weeks where they make an actual decision. Not exactly sure why I was given one today if they do one at 38 anyways. Oh well... But I had my strep b which I found very uncomfortable. I don't think she made a big effort to make it easier though... Se looked tired and it sounded like it was a rough day at the practice. Although it makes me nervous of I found that painful, what will labor be like?! And I usually have a very high pain tolerance! She didn't check to see how my cervix is or anything so I basically know nothing. They also stop measuring fundal height at 36 weeks because it tends ti be inaccurate. Overall It was a very anticlimactic appointment.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Aruppe - glad you had the scan. That sounds like a good weight for this gestation? I'm hoping that my midwife requests a 38 week scan for me when I go next week but will see what I'm measuring as they still measuring here in the UK. I don't think I'll be before Christmas now, DH is a little upset but believes he'll come when he is ready. I just think what with him trying to engage and not being able to because of being back to back we could be in for a wait!


----------



## L.A Mommy

Im due Jan 25th and cant wait!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

I'm gonna ask my midwife when she wants me to get my ultrasound, I'm interested to see which way baby is turned, etc.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh ordered a chicken dinner with the works so yummy :)


----------



## darkstar

L.A Mommy said:


> Im due Jan 25th and cant wait!! :)

Welcome!


----------



## darkstar

I'm jealous of the snow. I'm lying here with a fan blowing on me and all the windows open trying to stay cool. Tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter.


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok had to play catch up again! Sorry if I miss anyone! It was a ton to read. 

Jrowen - yes very normal. Welcome to the awful club. I've been struggling with it for about half the pregnancy and now I would like to rip the bones right out. Honestly I think it would feel better having them ripped out than letting them cause so much pain. It sucks big time I know and I am so sorry. :hugs: DH has gotten to where he tries to keep me from moving too much because he knows how painful it is. Try and take it easy if you can but at the same time don't sit for too long because it tends to make it stiff and more painful (at least this happens to me). Maybe a small stretch here and there or changing positions but really try and take it easy. 

LaMere LOVE the snow pictures. DD keeps asking for it to snow so she can make snow angels and snow balls. It doesn't snow here very often. 

All the shaving posts had me laughing so hard!!!! I think I can handle it myself but if it came to a point that I really wanted it done, I would giggle the entire time if I could even get DH to do it. hahahaha! 

Lauren glad he moved and gave you some peace. 

It really is sad about the children in CT. I can't even imagine what those parents are going through. DH asked what is the world coming to when our schools aren't even safe? My heart breaks for those families tonight. I can only hope they find some peace. 

AFM: I've been a cleaning maniac again today. I can't seem to stop. I've been feeling great. Slept really great last night and Chloe has been somewhat quiet these last couple of days. She has her moments of moving but nothing like before. Here is hoping that the end is near and she is ready. I only hope they wouldn't stop me from going into labor like they did with DD. Although if I remember correctly I wasn't full term yet with DD. They had to stop the contractions because I was still a month away from my due date. I think 20 days is close enough! lol! I made a huge lasagna for dinner tonight and I am eating like a starving person. :haha: I'm on my 3rd helping! I never eat like this. Ok ladies ... this cleaning won't finish itself so I am off to get back to it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Im in excruciating pain. My pubic bones hurt so bad that i cant even walk.... is this normal??

Mines been pretty painful too :( take some tylenol! And rest rest rest!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Ladies, I received a job offer today! LO was an interview good luck charm. ;)


I think with all the excitement I am making myself get BH. I wasn't walking much. But I had a few strong contractions 2 minutes apart and then nothing for 10 min +. Just don't want the baby coming too early. I now have to get writing to be ready for this new job!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on job offer


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Me ish back! We first had an ultrasound, the lady was a royal bitch. If we asked her simple questions she just said she couldn't say, that dr would tell me all we needed to know. So it was all quiet, and super fast. In and out no more than 5 minutes. Nurse and Doctor on the other hand were super nice. Maybe because it was friday haha. My weight has gone down by a pound? Crazy, I don't get how it works, 8 pounds two weeks, and then -1 the next? My swab was uncomfortable, not painful, but super quick. I was poked a little in the back...u.u hahaha. Matthew is in the sixty something percentile of growth, he is 6 pounds and a half, and 19 inches long. He is on my left side, very much heads down. :) Dr said everything seemed perfect. My cervix is starting to go soft, not dilated though :( Hubby asked Dr what the odds were of him coming earlier, and Dr told him not to worry about it, hahaha, to pray for labor to actually come so no induction was needed. LOL He did say that so far it looks like he is very much ready for due date, but that that could change any day and just happen. LOL Had my blood work after that. I go back next friday. We did get a little picture of his half face... I think he looks like mommy. hahaha. Oh, also got a Similac bag full of goodies :D
 



Attached Files:







Matthew361.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I lost two lbs deedee in a week lol, dont ask me how, i literally stuffed my face with sugar! :) 

Glad everything is well!



Congrats on the job offer!


----------



## jrowenj

damn... i was hoping it meant I was gonna have this baby soon! I would like to have him Monday hehehehe!!!!!!

Starting Sunday, I am going to have a ton of sex and walk a lot and get this guy moving!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sounds like a plan jaime! Hey he may be here soon which id causing the pain! Unever know!:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I told hubby we can have sex in 2 weeks like rabbits lol, and thats only if i amnot too uncomfortable lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I dont know if it is only Betheney who can do updates, but I was thinking it might be neat to also keep track of the babies and their birthdays. Maybe just the mamas name and the birth date of the baby?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mommyof2peas said:


> I dont know if it is only Betheney who can do updates, but I was thinking it might be neat to also keep track of the babies and their birthdays. Maybe just the mamas name and the birth date of the baby?

She is the only one.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got my hair cut today..its like everytime i tell a girl what to do with my hair, she xplains it all backtome and we agree on a certain length and style and she goes and f's up the whole damn thing...prior to cutting ( my hair is about 3 inches past my shoulders) i told her i wanted an angle cut ( shorter in back angled to longer in front) but i wanted my longest layer in the front to be at my collar bone ......why is it now at my freaking chin! I about died! I hate short hair on me!!!! I cant even pull it back ( which is what i told her i needed with baby on the way!) not happy! Meh!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I lost two lbs deedee in a week lol, dont ask me how, i literally stuffed my face with sugar! :)
> 
> Glad everything is well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job offer!

It's weird I ate so much more than this whole pregnancy the last week or so and I loose weight but as if now I weight almost the same or less than I was before I just figured I'd gain by now


----------



## Kaiecee

That's why I hate going to the hairdressers last time I want I told her a trim well she cut inches off me I could hardly tie it up and worse I have really curly hair so once it dried it became even shorter I could have killed her so this weekend I'm thinking of just cuttin my own ends at least if I screw it up I can only blame myself and my curly hair can cover any mistakes but ill try not to make any lol

This week were suppose to get a lot if snow around 20 cm but it ways changes


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Im in excruciating pain. My pubic bones hurt so bad that i cant even walk.... is this normal??

oh dear that was me last night.......i slept on the couch cuz i hurt so bad!


----------



## sassy_mom

My ankles are rivaling Fred Flinstone at the moment!! I think this is the worst they have been ... even worse than at Thanksgiving! I just hope it doesn't last for 3 days like before. I suppose that is what I get after crazed nesting/cleaning for 2 days straight. Hopefully they will be better in the morning. 

I was told today there is no way I will make it much longer as my stomach has dropped so low. :haha: DH said yea she is pretty much ready to drop out. lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

Finished cutting my hair at least it's not too short in about 2 months ill do it again and hopefully the rest of my dead end will all be gone :)


----------



## darkstar

I almost feel sad and left out I don't have pelvis pain. I only have rib pain because of the breech position, baby is so high. I feel nothing in my groin/pelvis at all. Turn baby turn!


----------



## mammaspath

i hope that baby turns for you darkstar!!!! mine was breach until a couple weeks ago........i tried the spinningbabies website tricks


----------



## ARuppe716

At least the prenatals and hormones make hair grow quickly!! I got mine cut around Halloween and chopped it and already I can put it up in a ponytail, etc!! I like short hair and wish for how much a haircut costs it had lasted a little longer!


----------



## BlossomJ

Yeah, hope it turns soon Darkstar!

Babyhopeful - What great news! :happydance: Really pleased for you.

Sassy - You're a mad woman! :D How can there be anything left to clean?! :haha: I'll be very interested to see if the baby does come right after one of your crazed cleaning/nesting episodes like people often find. I wonder whether the baby being close makes people want to nest, or the physical activity of nesting brings on labour :shrug:

Deedee - What a cute squishy face :D (Matthew not you :))

We pick up the keys to the house today :happydance: though no removers til Monday... just going to take a few essentials over & decide where all the furniture is going.... and I think my body is fighting this virus pretty well, so it only seems to be a bad cold at the moment & I'm not laid up in bed like everyone else :thumbup:

Also the ground has thawed, so I might see if a few of my plants will survive if I move them. I thought I was going to have to leave everything, but there are some plants I'm a bit attached to :blush:


----------



## ARuppe716

Also- am I the only one who is not concerned about trimming their lady parts? I just can't be bothered! Dh doesn't care and I don't really care what the dr thinks... They look at hooha's all day long! I can still do my legs fine but forget anything else! And no point stressing over it!!


----------



## Lillian33

Morning/evening ladies! Manic day today, had a lovely, small surprise baby shower and then spent the rest of the day packing to move house Tuesday, very exciting!!

Blossom, i really hope you start feeling better and get all sorted for your move! So cool that we'll both be in our new homes early next week :thumbup:

Missmummytobe, good to hear from you!

Aruppe, woohoo to finishing work and great news at your appointment, your bubs sounds perfect :)

Amazing news about the job Babyhopeful! So pleased for you!

Deedee, glad you had a good appt and a healthy Matthew :hugs:

Beautiful bump LaMere, getting lower!

Sassy make sure you take it easy wont you!

Darkstar, still sending your boy turning vibes :hugs:

phew, that was a long one, sorry ladies, I always have loads to catch up on!!

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - What a pain with your hair! I'm sure it looks great though & you may not get it cut again as quickly as normal if Ella arrives, so at least it won't get too long (trying to look in the bright side). I love my hairdresser, but I travel nearly two hours to my home town to get it done, which is pretty silly. I've just never found anyone I like as much & as all my family are up there, I can visit them at the same time :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - Good luck for your move too!! I'm very excited for us both! Hope you're nearly ready & not pushing yourself. Which day are you going? It sounded so nice - your little boy will really love it there when he's big enough to get outside :)


----------



## Leinzlove

BlossomJ & Lillian: Good luck with your moves. We bought a house in November and have yet to get moved in. We ended up paying contractors to do some additional work and are still waiting on it to complete. I'm hoping we are in before Zoela's birth, but we will see. I'm trying not to be stressed or in a rush. But, I've missed out on Christmas decorating and a lot of nesting. :( Our move in date is set for January 7.

We originally put in our offer in September and I was sure we'd get in by now. But, we didn't end up closing till November. Oh, well it'll all come together eventually. And if she comes home here... We are cosleeping so the nursery waiting wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Betheney

DeedeeBeester said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if it is only Betheney who can do updates, but I was thinking it might be neat to also keep track of the babies and their birthdays. Maybe just the mamas name and the birth date of the baby?
> 
> She is the only one.Click to expand...

I intended on doing it, but still haven't gotten around to putting even my own childs birth on post 1. Then i thought maybe when we all move to a parenting thread the person who starts that (shotgun not!) could do it all there. But then i thought maybe rather than start a whole new parenting thread do you think admins would move this one to the relevent area so we could keep the same thread but not be in the pregnancy group section. I can't remember what section the November Sparklers Parenting thread was though after having Eva.


----------



## Leinzlove

Betheney: I just love seeing your baby ticker! :) I've loved being along for the journey from TTC, pregnancy and now Remi. :wohoo:


----------



## mellywelly

I've been getting the lightning pains that Sonia spoke of. I keep getting BH, then baby forces its bottom out as at as it can, then it feels like its head hits my pelvis, giving me a lightning sensation, so maybe its trying to engage?


----------



## Betheney

Leinzlove said:


> Betheney: I just love seeing your baby ticker! :) I've loved being along for the journey from TTC, pregnancy and now Remi. :wohoo:

I know it's lovely isn't it, to of experienced such a great journey with one another.


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls

Here is my birth story.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...due-preeclampsia-long-story.html#post23613113

If any of you are hoping to have a completely drug free birth, i recommend you read it. I used alot of techniques like breathing techniques and positive thinking and mantras to keep myself focused and in control and distracted from the pain. It's really hard to not turn to the drugs when you've got no preparation for dealing with the pain. I could clearly see why so many women who didn't want drugs end up getting them because the pain can suck so bad it's easy to say "wow this is awful i can't handle anymore of this" and ask for the meds. I think preparation is key! (or it was for me). I refused to let myself think anything along the lines of "i can't do this" everytime i thought i might be heading that way i would demand that "I CAN DO THIS!"

But this is by no means a pro drug-free post. I have nothing against getting the drugs hell i screamed for them during Eva's labour!! if you want them then by all means get them. Labour is hard painful work and there is no shame in asking for them. I was against them until my first labour and delivery and then realised how horrid they can be. After that i got really angry at people who belittle those who do choose to get them.

This is just a bit of advice for the women who have their hearts set against them. If you don't want to resort to them make sure you have some techniques to get you through it.

This labour was a total opposite to my first, my first left me traumatised and hysterical and it was completely straightforward and complication free the pain was just horrific, i let myself give in to the pain and the negative thoughts way way way too early and spent most of the time sobbing and wishing i was unconcious.

This labour i refused to let the pain get the better of me and when it did, when it finally made me crack.. the baby was born about 10 minutes later 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Poppy84

My 36 week bump ready for Christmas party. Sorry about the crazy mirror!

Bethany- so glad ur doing so well. I think I'm going to need the drugs. I've been trying to do perineal massage and that hurts enough as it is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Poppy84

Goodness knows y that photo came out sideways!


----------



## jellybeans

35 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

I am making chocolate chip cookies with Andes mints today as well as peanut butter cookies with the Hershey kisses in them. Oh yes!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ditty
I was hungry before but now I'm really hungry :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I slept awful last night. I got up every hour to pee and then kept dreaming my water had broken so I kept waking up. :haha: My feet are still swollen today so despite that I have a couple things I want to finish, I really will stay off them today. At least ... I hope I can. I'm going to have to because it feels a little like there is some poor circulation because of it. Almost as if my foot has been asleep. 
:haha: Blossom your right, I don't know what else there is for me to do! Except I do need to mop my kitchen. :haha::haha:

Betheney I loved your birthing story. Thanks for sharing! I loved all the pictures in there! He really is so very precious!


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy
I wish I have even 10% of ur energy to get things done


----------



## La Mere

DeeDee- what a cutie! Thanks for sharing, hun! :hugs:

L.A. Mommy- Welcome to the group!

Babyhopeful- Congrats on the job offer!

Nikki- Omg, thats why I do it myself or have hubby do it for me. I don't really trust other people to cut my hair. :haha:

Darkstar- I hope baby turns for you soon! I've got rib pain and pelvic pain too.. :shrug: course I have a short torso...

Blossom- Good luck with your move! Hope it goes smoothly!

Lillian- Thank you, hun! I hope everything goes smoothly with your move too

Betheney- Thank you for sharing your birth story. :hugs:

Afm: cannot believe only 27 more days (give or take) till I meet my lil one!

Sorry if I missed anyone! There was just so much to catch up on! Hope you are all doing well! Much love to you girls! <3


----------



## brieri1

So yesterday, I had contractions for a good five hours, that were decreasing in time between each contractions and increasing in strength and intensity, and then they just stopped. I think I may be the last person in this group to go into labor.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is but dh is really annoying me about the dog again even when I want to help this dog and b normal it seems like it always backfires I'm really annoyed its to the point that he will have to choose his family or his dog and I doubt that will happen!


----------



## ARuppe716

Woke up at 4am and have been up since!! I laid around reading and then hubby eventually got up and we had breakfast. I've done some laundry, wrapped Xmas presents, an worked on a craft project for my niece and trying to chug water and sit throughout but keep getting BH. Baby is also really active so in pretty uncomfortable :(


----------



## DittyByrd

I had a super busy day yesterday and went to a concert last night. Baby was kicking up a storm during the concert. :) Then, all last night I had clusters of uncomfortable but not painful contractions. Today I am having fewer contractions but it got me a little nervous and excited.


----------



## JCh

I started getting REALLY itchy feet last night.... Also been noticing darker urine the last few days here.... These seem to be symptoms of Cholestasis - liver function issues.... Anyone else gotten this at all? Kept me awake a few times in the night.... REALLY hoping this isn't the cause and maybe it was just being on my feet too much or something. Gotta get as much done this weekend as possible, wrap all the Xmas gifts and finish up getting the nursery in working order. Full term has come SO quickly - just a few more days.... Also working until the 21st.... One more week!


----------



## Kaiecee

I've had dark urine but for me it was nothing maybe check with ur dr.


----------



## sassy_mom

The burst of energy is definitely gone now. 2 days was apparently all I got. My feet are way too swollen today for me to even think about being up on them. My FIL called and said they were doing free Santa pictures at his work but I only have DH's pickup truck and I can't crawl up in it anymore and I don't want to think about standing in a line with my feet as they are. I feel frustrated because I really wanted to take DD but the weather is so awful here I think we will just hang out and watch all these Christmas movies they are showing. 
I am thinking of making a cake. I believe I have all the ingredients for a homemade chocolate cake. Off to my pantry I go. :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

I have some pressure starting to build down there. I can tell she has moved even further down possibly even engaged in my pelvis now if she wasn't already there. Things felt different this morning. I could feel her way down and now I'm starting to feel this pressure and having some mild pain in my back. Nothing horrible but don't get me wrong ... I am crossing my fingers that it is the start of something. DH is off of work after today until the 22nd. Perfect timing right. lol! Is it too early to hope for baby?? It is 19 days until my due date.


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel a lot of pressure down there and my lower back is killing me I'm sure it's nothing plus they will b checking my cervix on Tuesday


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I feel a lot of pressure down there and my lower back is killing me I'm sure it's nothing plus they will b checking my cervix on Tuesday


Never hurts to hope though right? lol! When they checked me last week my cervix was soft and I was 0.5 cm dilated. Since then, my stomach has dropped down more and her movements have slowed. I assume because she is engaging. I have been having BH regular and my BM have become looser and looser. Every one has been telling me any day now. Part of me hopes they are right ... more so because I am so over being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Well it would suck for me they would probably stop the contractions since I'm suppose to have a planned cesarian on the 11th at 39 weeks


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Well it would suck for me they would probably stop the contractions since I'm suppose to have a planned cesarian on the 11th at 39 weeks


Oh true. I assume though once you hit 37 weeks it is all fair game. lol!


----------



## brieri1

Have any of you that are full term started trying labor preparing/inducing techniques? I have an exercise ball that I've started bouncing on throughout the day, I was reading online that that is supposed to keep the baby pressed against your cervix and encourages effacing. It seems a lot of people go into labor within a couple weeks of starting doing that, but that could just be coincidence.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> Have any of you that are full term started trying labor preparing/inducing techniques? I have an exercise ball that I've started bouncing on throughout the day, I was reading online that that is supposed to keep the baby pressed against your cervix and encourages effacing. It seems a lot of people go into labor within a couple weeks of starting doing that, but that could just be coincidence.


When I was pregnant with DD, I tried everything and then some and nothing helped. This time, I haven't done anything but my body is already kicking in. :shrug: It never hurts to try anything!


----------



## snowangel187

I was super busy running errands yesterday and when I finally settled down I had contractions for several hours. Enough so that I text my mom and told her she better pray that they slow or her Sunday flight would be too late! :rofl: she text back and said keep you legs crossed til Sunday. :haha: 

I was able to fall asleep and have only had a few today. I mentioned to mil I needed to attempt to shave, she said she'd do it, I don't think she realized I wasn't talking about just my legs. :rofl: anyways I did shave took me over 45 minutes but it looks pretty good if I do say so myself. :thumbup: I'm hoping that I will deliver soon enough that I'll only have to do a quick shave of the legs. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

snowangel187 said:


> I was super busy running errands yesterday and when I finally settled down I had contractions for several hours. Enough so that I text my mom and told her she better pray that they slow or her Sunday flight would be too late! :rofl: she text back and said keep you legs crossed til Sunday. :haha:
> 
> I was able to fall asleep and have only had a few today. I mentioned to mil I needed to attempt to shave, she said she'd do it, I don't think she realized I wasn't talking about just my legs. :rofl: anyways I did shave took me over 45 minutes but it looks pretty good if I do say so myself. :thumbup: I'm hoping that I will deliver soon enough that I'll only have to do a quick shave of the legs. :haha:


:haha::haha: Yea you need to stand on your head so she can wait for your mom! :haha::haha:


----------



## darkstar

My digestive system is out of whack. Whenever I need a BM I get nauseous and stomach cramps until I can go. Its horrible.


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> My digestive system is out of whack. Whenever I need a BM I get nauseous and stomach cramps until I can go. Its horrible.


Oh no! That sounds awful! Any idea what is causing it? I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

kaicee.. when i was at the ob on thursday we were talking about induction at 39 weeks but then he said.. well we will talk about it later because we dont even know if youll make it that far... so if baby comes between 37-39 i am pretty sure they will allow u to have your little boy... they would just push the cesarian back to an emergency i would assume. U dont really want to stop labor after 37 weeks since its nature taking its course.


----------



## jellybeans

35 weeks!! 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121215_202912_zps2365970b.jpg


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies.

Hope everyone is well. Am looking forward to a good catch up on the thread as have missed much of today.

Melly - how was the party?

I've been in hospital this afternoon. It wasn't for me although a few doctors did say don't you go dropping that in here :rofl: my poor niece, I popped in to see her earlier and she got up to talk to me having been asleep, she looked very vacant in her expression and then she just knocked back, solid bodied on the floor like she was standing up but just hit the floor. She then started shaking like she was having a fit. We've been to get her checked out and all her stats are fine. She feels fine but they are doing some more obs. She is only 11 bless her, was so scary x


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Am looking forward to a good catch up on the thread as have missed much of today.
> 
> Melly - how was the party?
> 
> I've been in hospital this afternoon. It wasn't for me although a few doctors did say don't you go dropping that in here :rofl: my poor niece, I popped in to see her earlier and she got up to talk to me having been asleep, she looked very vacant in her expression and then she just knocked back, solid bodied on the floor like she was standing up but just hit the floor. She then started shaking like she was having a fit. We've been to get her checked out and all her stats are fine. She feels fine but they are doing some more obs. She is only 11 bless her, was so scary x


Wow, that must have been scary! I hope she is okay.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Lilah. It was so scary. She seems ok, doctors just checked her over and blood sugars, urine etc. have sent her home as cannot pinpoint it to anything, maybe she got up too quickly? Got to see GP Monday. Part of me would have thought they would have kept her in if they didn't know what caused it but they said the symptoms were not symptomatic of fits linked with brain function etc so think that's why she came home x


----------



## sassy_mom

Sonia hope she is ok and that they can find the source! 

I'm hurting a little now. Earlier it was an easy ignorable discomfort. Now there is pain. DD and I have watched Christmas movies all day so I have been resting as much as I can. I'm still having to struggle with the swelling though. My right foot is drastically better but my left almost seems a little worse. Trying to keep them propped way up. 

DH has been off for 4 days and got 2 long shifts today and tomorrow but then said he would be off for 2 weeks. :dohh: Not excited about the fact that there will be no money but life always works in mysterious ways. Life has a funny way of working and I have always believed that everything happens for a reason so I am taking it as a blessing that I will have him here when the baby is born and he will be able to help make sure things run smoothly. :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieO

Sonia, i hope your niece feels better x x


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy I'm right there with you today. I've taken it easy since lunchtime and my feet look like troll feet! Plus I'm tired and just feeling blah. Ugh... I would welcome this baby at any moment if it meant I would feel better!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh Sonia! I hope it was only her getting up like that! A scare like that would of scared baby out of me!


----------



## AJThomas

Sonia I'm glad your niece is ok! As you say maybe she just got up a little too quickly.

I bounce on my ball every now and then, not regularly but I find it helps when baby is in some really uncomfortable positions. I've done a little bit of walking as well but rain keeps getting in the way so I haven't done it as often as I want to.

I know I'm forgetting loads but as usual I can't remember a thing.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> My digestive system is out of whack. Whenever I need a BM I get nauseous and stomach cramps until I can go. Its horrible.
> 
> 
> Oh no! That sounds awful! Any idea what is causing it? I hope it goes away soon!Click to expand...

I have no idea, its the second time this week though :/


----------



## Kaiecee

So ladies is this normal:

I take a nap but I wake up hours later like 5 hours later I've never slept so much also I fall asleep with bh and wake up with bh I thought it only happened with walking and stuff like that?? 

@nikki 
Thanks :) 

I hope this lo comes early but at the same time not cuz I want to spend time with my boys and I see them around the 30th :)


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> My digestive system is out of whack. Whenever I need a BM I get nauseous and stomach cramps until I can go. Its horrible.
> 
> 
> Oh no! That sounds awful! Any idea what is causing it? I hope it goes away soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea, its the second time this week though :/Click to expand...


Maybe ask the doctor about it? It sounds awful to be dealing with. :hugs: I do hope you feel better! 

Went to dinner with FIL tonight and have had nothing but BH all night long. They keep coming faster and faster. Not painful but man is it taking my breath away. It seems like after I ate, I can't get a breath in with all the contractions. Thank goodness they weren't the painful ones or I couldn't have enjoyed my dinner. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> So ladies is this normal:
> 
> I take a nap but I wake up hours later like 5 hours later I've never slept so much also I fall asleep with bh and wake up with bh I thought it only happened with walking and stuff like that??
> 
> @nikki
> Thanks :)
> 
> I hope this lo comes early but at the same time not cuz I want to spend time with my boys and I see them around the 30th :)


BH can happen anytime. Mine happen when I'm sitting still so I'm sure they can happen while you are sleeping. Just your body preparing itself. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Well they really suck


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Well they really suck


Yea. Mine make it a little hard to breathe. I'm not in any pain just need some oxygen. They are coming so quickly I can barely get a good breath in before the next one hits. I'm sitting in my recliner doing nothing and they are just rolling in.


----------



## Betheney

That was the first thing I noticed before getting a BH, the shortness of breath. I hated it! I was so sick of not being able to breathe.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i was standing for a while at hubbues x mas christmas party and the minute i sat diwn for dinner the bh's started and i coukdnt breathe either! They finally went away but now that im laying in bed, im getting them again lol... Almost done ladies! :)

Had a lovely night though! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

It's hard to get out of bed ad do anything I won't miss the end of pregnancy I feel stupid not being able to put my own socks on sometimes


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soniamillie01 said:
 

> Thanks Lilah. It was so scary. She seems ok, doctors just checked her over and blood sugars, urine etc. have sent her home as cannot pinpoint it to anything, maybe she got up too quickly? Got to see GP Monday. Part of me would have thought they would have kept her in if they didn't know what caused it but they said the symptoms were not symptomatic of fits linked with brain function etc so think that's why she came home x

Oh i hope she is okay! If it wasnt a seizure, maybe she got up too fast, blood flow etc :(. Glad she is home though!


----------



## Lilahbear

I can't believe it is a Sunday and I have been awake since 6.15am. Finally gave in and just got up. DH and I decided to swap sides of the bed yesterday so that I will be closer to the moses basket, but for some reason DHs side of the bed is just not comfortable. It has a giant dip where he lies (he's not particularly heavy) and it made it difficult for me to turn over. Plus now if I lie on my left side I am facing him instead of the edge of the bed and I'm finding that weird. Think I will get him to turn the mattress later to get rid of the dip and I guess the left side thing won't be an issue once baby is here. I cant wait to be able to lie on my back and stomach again!

UK ladies - I was just flicking through the Radio Times and noticed that there is a new series of One Born Every Minute starting on the 2 January. I wonder if I will have had baby by then or if I will be patiently waiting. DH doesn't understand why I would want to watch all that pain when I am about to go through it.


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh and I'm 37 weeks today!  I am a bit confused about the 37/38 week thing. What is classed as full term in the UK? I meant to ask my midwife last week, but I forgot.


----------



## snowangel187

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> My digestive system is out of whack. Whenever I need a BM I get nauseous and stomach cramps until I can go. Its horrible.
> 
> 
> Oh no! That sounds awful! Any idea what is causing it? I hope it goes away soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea, its the second time this week though :/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ask the doctor about it? It sounds awful to be dealing with. :hugs: I do hope you feel better!
> 
> Went to dinner with FIL tonight and have had nothing but BH all night long. They keep coming faster and faster. Not painful but man is it taking my breath away. It seems like after I ate, I can't get a breath in with all the contractions. Thank goodness they weren't the painful ones or I couldn't have enjoyed my dinner. :haha:Click to expand...

Dh brought me out to dinner tonight and being a "gentlemen" (never happens) :haha: he let me out of the truck near the exit of the parking garage while he parked so I only had to walk to the restaurant. Well he forgot where he parked so we were walking back and forth for at least a half hour trying to did the truck. :rofl: I told him next time I'm not going to let him park. :haha: then I was sooo out of breath and he thought it was the funniest thing, I'm like dude you try carrying this extra weight around and on top of that I was having bh's and have been on bedrest for 14 weeks. So ya I'm a little out of shape!! 

My mil and dh got into a little spat so not sure if my inlaws will stay or go home and honestly I couldn't care less which they decide, I just want a peaceful 10days or less and not the added stress. As it is this is day 3 that dd is sick, I'm praying she gets better quick and I don't get it. Worse.possible.timing. :dohh:

Oh and my mother flys in later today so pretty sure there'll be more drama. I'm already thinking about kicking people out of the delivery room. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Lilahbear said:


> Oh and I'm 37 weeks today!  I am a bit confused about the 37/38 week thing. What is classed as full term in the UK? I meant to ask my midwife last week, but I forgot.

37 is full term in the US, not sure if its different in the UK. :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

Lilah, full term is the first day of week 37. 

Sonia, hope your niece is ok, that must have been very scary both for her and those that saw it happen! 

The party went really well, thanks for asking! There were 9 in the end, as one family couldn't come at the last minute and 1 just didn't turn up! It was enough for the bowling though, as party don't finish until 7.30, and all were completely shattered! I've now got the dilemma of do I let him open his presents or make him wait until his birthday?


----------



## BlossomJ

Just caught up - I haven't got time to reply to anything though :haha: probably won't for a couple of days.

Just wanted to say no one go into labour while I'm gone - I don't want to miss anything! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> Lilah, full term is the first day of week 37.
> 
> Sonia, hope your niece is ok, that must have been very scary both for her and those that saw it happen!
> 
> The party went really well, thanks for asking! There were 9 in the end, as one family couldn't come at the last minute and 1 just didn't turn up! It was enough for the bowling though, as party don't finish until 7.30, and all were completely shattered! I've now got the dilemma of do I let him open his presents or make him wait until his birthday?

Yay, then I guess baby is full term from today! 

Glad your sons birthday party went well!


----------



## span

I had a terrible night on Friday night. As well as frequent peeing and a nasty attack of reflux I had really sore hips on whatever side I was lying on so just could not get comfortable. Fortunately last night went much better (apart from 2 hourly toilet trips and needing to drink over a litre of water) as I folded an old sleeping bag and placed it so it was between my boobs and knees and that seemed to do the job. :thumbup:

Took Megan to see Santa yesterday. I really thought she'd cry and, though the others all did, she was very good. It was at a farm and she loved seeing the animals too. I LOVE this age. :cloud9:


----------



## Poppy84

Lilahbear said:


> I can't believe it is a Sunday and I have been awake since 6.15am. Finally gave in and just got up. DH and I decided to swap sides of the bed yesterday so that I will be closer to the moses basket, but for some reason DHs side of the bed is just not comfortable. It has a giant dip where he lies (he's not particularly heavy) and it made it difficult for me to turn over. Plus now if I lie on my left side I am facing him instead of the edge of the bed and I'm finding that weird. Think I will get him to turn the mattress later to get rid of the dip and I guess the left side thing won't be an issue once baby is here. I cant wait to be able to lie on my back and stomach again!
> 
> UK ladies - I was just flicking through the Radio Times and noticed that there is a new series of One Born Every Minute starting on the 2 January. I wonder if I will have had baby by then or if I will be patiently waiting. DH doesn't understand why I would want to watch all that pain when I am about to go through it.

I have also been wondering about swapping sides of the bed. I sleep on the left but the radiator is in the left and I don't want to put the Moses basket next to the radiator so means we will prob need to swap sides. I've always slept on the left so I ill find that really wierd.
I can't wait until the new series of one born every minute. Next time we watch it though we will be saying 'that happened to me' instead of 'that's going to happen to me'


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah I didn't know there was a new series of one born every minute. Thanks for the heads up, it is sad that I've added it to my calendar? Lol! I hope this little one is here by then, the series starts on the due date so could be an interesting watch!

I too have been bouncing around on my gym ball. My midwife said it would help turn baby from back to back. He definitely seemed very active afterwards and we had some very awkward movements, so maybe he has? I'm going to keep using it daily now in the hope it may help bring labour on, nothing to lose really. I did notice I lost an awful lot of jelly like cm after bouncing on it. Could just be coincidence? I'm going to start up with a daily walk as well now that I am finished work :)

We're due to swap our room around a little to get Moses basket in and plan on doing it today whilst DH is here. I love my side of the bed but as DH works nights I tend to find myself head on his side body on mine and try to maintain this even when he is home :rofl: poor man has to sleep in what space we have, I get the best night sleep in that position though.

I would love him here before Christmas :)

Is anyone else not having BH?
Also has everyone started massage? I keep meaning too, well DH does as I can't quite reach but never seem to remember


----------



## Betheney

THERE'S A NEW SERIES OF OBEM!!! A new US one or UK one... because i hate the US one.


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ah I didn't know there was a new series of one born every minute. Thanks for the heads up, it is sad that I've added it to my calendar? Lol! I hope this little one is here by then, the series starts on the due date so could be an interesting watch!
> 
> I too have been bouncing around on my gym ball. My midwife said it would help turn baby from back to back. He definitely seemed very active afterwards and we had some very awkward movements, so maybe he has? I'm going to keep using it daily now in the hope it may help bring labour on, nothing to lose really. I did notice I lost an awful lot of jelly like cm after bouncing on it. Could just be coincidence? I'm going to start up with a daily walk as well now that I am finished work :)
> 
> We're due to swap our room around a little to get Moses basket in and plan on doing it today whilst DH is here. I love my side of the bed but as DH works nights I tend to find myself head on his side body on mine and try to maintain this even when he is home :rofl: poor man has to sleep in what space we have, I get the best night sleep in that position though.
> 
> I would love him here before Christmas :)
> 
> Is anyone else not having BH?
> Also has everyone started massage? I keep meaning too, well DH does as I can't quite reach but never seem to remember

I was quite excited when I saw about One Born Every Minute in the paper and had to double check that it was a new series and not just re-runs, but it is! :happydance:

I'm not having BH either. Well at least I don't think I am. I sometimes get some mild pain if I walk too fast, but it doesn't feel like a tightening or what I would expect BH to feel like. I have also been getting some quite sharp pains in my pelvis when I am walking which take my breath away (feel like a stich, but lower down), but again don't think this is BH.

Re. the massage, me and DH keep talking about starting that, but we keep forgetting to buy some lubricant to help so we haven't done it yet. We are going to give it a bash though and DH is keen to help which is sweet.


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney said:


> THERE'S A NEW SERIES OF OBEM!!! A new US one or UK one... because i hate the US one.

New UK one! :happydance: Starts on 2 January!


----------



## Lilahbear

Poppy84 said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe it is a Sunday and I have been awake since 6.15am. Finally gave in and just got up. DH and I decided to swap sides of the bed yesterday so that I will be closer to the moses basket, but for some reason DHs side of the bed is just not comfortable. It has a giant dip where he lies (he's not particularly heavy) and it made it difficult for me to turn over. Plus now if I lie on my left side I am facing him instead of the edge of the bed and I'm finding that weird. Think I will get him to turn the mattress later to get rid of the dip and I guess the left side thing won't be an issue once baby is here. I cant wait to be able to lie on my back and stomach again!
> 
> UK ladies - I was just flicking through the Radio Times and noticed that there is a new series of One Born Every Minute starting on the 2 January. I wonder if I will have had baby by then or if I will be patiently waiting. DH doesn't understand why I would want to watch all that pain when I am about to go through it.
> 
> I have also been wondering about swapping sides of the bed. I sleep on the left but the radiator is in the left and I don't want to put the Moses basket next to the radiator so means we will prob need to swap sides. I've always slept on the left so I ill find that really wierd.
> I can't wait until the new series of one born every minute. Next time we watch it though we will be saying 'that happened to me' instead of 'that's going to happen to me'Click to expand...

I have to say I didn't like sleeping on the other side as we have always slept the same way, him on the left, me on the right, but there is no space down my side of the bed for the moses basket (plus that's where the radiator is). I guess I will get used to it and if I don't we can always move back when the baby goes into its own room.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah - I have exactly the same when I walk for too long or too fast. Again not sure they are BH or not. I don't think so as more like a really really low down painful stitch!

Well operation get pipkin here before Xmas starts today!
DH and I are off for a long walk then shopping, I'm going to pick up some raspberry leaf tea too. Will also be bouncing on ball alot and may even try to old hot sex one later ;) was funny my midwife said to me no woman at this stage of pregnancy who has sex three times a day will be pregnant for long - not sure I can manage three times today, let alone any day but DH would certainly think Xmas came early!


----------



## Betheney

Lilahbear said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> THERE'S A NEW SERIES OF OBEM!!! A new US one or UK one... because i hate the US one.
> 
> New UK one! :happydance: Starts on 2 January!Click to expand...

This is indeed wonderful news. I hope someone uploads them online so i can stream them. I LOVED the last season.


----------



## brieri1

I was awoken at 3:30 in the morning by painful contractions every ten minutes. Its almost 5 now, and they've officially stopped. These BH contractions are driving me crazy. They start up or I wake up to them and get all excited that maybe this is it, then I suffer through the pain for quite awhile, then they just stop. And then usually baby girl gets the hiccups for an hour or so after so I can't fall back to sleep. 

Are any of you being kept awake by BH contractions?


----------



## jellybeans

youtube normally post up OBEM!! So you should be able to watch on there!


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> I was awoken at 3:30 in the morning by painful contractions every ten minutes. Its almost 5 now, and they've officially stopped. These BH contractions are driving me crazy. They start up or I wake up to them and get all excited that maybe this is it, then I suffer through the pain for quite awhile, then they just stop. And then usually baby girl gets the hiccups for an hour or so after so I can't fall back to sleep.
> 
> Are any of you being kept awake by BH contractions?

Mine frequently woke me. But they were like that my whole pregnancy so it was nothing out of the ordinary for me.


----------



## AJThomas

I wonder which Jellybean will be next!


----------



## Betheney

Should we start making bets?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I don't know if you remember me:flower:

I was here with you ages ago any way just popping in to wish you all luck as I know quite a lot of you are due soon.

Hope everything goes well for you all and you do not have to wait to long before you get to hold your bundle of joy:baby:

WISHING YOU WELL & also hope you all have a nice Christmas:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CharlieO

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't know if you remember me:flower:
> 
> I was here with you ages ago any way just popping in to wish you all luck as I know quite a lot of you are due soon.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you all and you do not have to wait to long before you get to hold your bundle of joy:baby:
> 
> WISHING YOU WELL & also hope you all have a nice Christmas:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks Garfie! of course we remember you! Hope you're well and that you have a great christmas! x x x :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Garfie, thank you for the message, that is so nice of you! your chart is looking good :thumbup:

I feel awful! I think I probably have a chest infection,as it purrs when I breathe! I just hope I don't go into labour feeling like this!

Me and dh also have to change sides on the bed. We will probably change soon to get used to it before baby comes, it was very strange for a few days last time! 

We never got started on the massage either. I can't reach and got fed up of asking dh who conveniently keeps forgetting:dohh:


----------



## brieri1

Betheney said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I was awoken at 3:30 in the morning by painful contractions every ten minutes. Its almost 5 now, and they've officially stopped. These BH contractions are driving me crazy. They start up or I wake up to them and get all excited that maybe this is it, then I suffer through the pain for quite awhile, then they just stop. And then usually baby girl gets the hiccups for an hour or so after so I can't fall back to sleep.
> 
> Are any of you being kept awake by BH contractions?
> 
> Mine frequently woke me. But they were like that my whole pregnancy so it was nothing out of the ordinary for me.Click to expand...

Did they intensify later on? Mine started out a few weeks ago as just a tightening of my uterus which I wouldn't even necessarily describe as uncomfortable, but now they come on me a lot more often and a lot more painful. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Soniamillie01

So operation #getpipkinherebeforexmas had started! Today I've been bouncing on my gym ball for hours, went for a long walk with DH, am just about the blitz clean the house and we even tried the hot sex :) plus hot curry for dinner.

I know one thing for sure I'll sleep well tonight! I'll have the good old heart burn too after the curry so have stocked up on Rennie's!

I have noticed that today, which could just be coincidental, I have noticed tightened of my lower tummy.


----------



## Kaiecee

All my bones hurt my body hurts belly is hard all the time with these bh really sucks


----------



## DittyByrd

I have been having BHs quite frequently. Most of the time they are tight and non-painful but make me breathe a little harder. I have had a little bit of mucous the past couple of days - I had my first cervical exam 3 days ago. I am wondering if it's pieces of plug or if it's just normal end of pregnancy discharge. Unless a huge glob comes out I will believe it's just increased discharge as to not get my hopes up.

I have a confession. I am actually wanting this pregnancy to last a little longer because I simply don't feel ready for a baby. It seems to be going so fast and people are telling me they think I'm going early. It makes me feel panicky. I love this baby but I just don't quite feel ready. Catch me on my due date and I will probably have done a 180!


----------



## prayingforbby

DittyByrd said:


> I have been having BHs quite frequently. Most of the time they are tight and non-painful but make me breathe a little harder. I have had a little bit of mucous the past couple of days - I had my first cervical exam 3 days ago. I am wondering if it's pieces of plug or if it's just normal end of pregnancy discharge. Unless a huge glob comes out I will believe it's just increased discharge as to not get my hopes up.
> 
> I have a confession. I am actually wanting this pregnancy to last a little longer because I simply don't feel ready for a baby. It seems to be going so fast and people are telling me they think I'm going early. It makes me feel panicky. I love this baby but I just don't quite feel ready. Catch me on my due date and I will probably have done a 180!

I feel the same. Im so excited to meet my little girl, but I can wait the 4 weeks til shes due :). People keep asking if Im ready to pop, and my reply is always in 4-6 weeks. Unless she just cant wait to meet us.


----------



## Lillian33

Definitely agree Ditty and Prayingforbaby! I dont feel prepared or ready at all! But ultimately they will come when they're ready. I have had three friends do nothing to induce labour and they all came early, whereas the 1 friend who tried everything was 10 days late :shrug:

Glad your DS's party went well Melly :thumbup:

Yay to your mum getting here so soon Snow! So glad your princess has managed to stay put until now :)

Kaiecee, I hope you start to feel better, I know you have been suffering quite badly the last week or so.

Sonia, really hope your niece is all ok, how scary for your family :hugs:

Arrgghh Monday morning and still at work! Trying to concentrate on the extra paid time with my little boy to get through the week!!

Hope everyone had nice weekends :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I honestly can't wait to have my baby. I feel like its been forever already, don't want to wait anymore lol. I hope hubby starts pm by week 37, so just some more days. We bought an exercise ball for $7 at tj max so I'm also gonna start jumping lol I've tried it and was a complete wimp holding hubby because I was so sure I was gonna make it pop haha


----------



## Lilahbear

A few people have said to me that they think I'm going to go early, but I just don't feel like this baby is coming anytime soon. I am going to wait till my due date and if baby hasn't budged, then I am going to get serious about doing stuff to get them moving.


----------



## AJThomas

Well I sure got my walking in yesterday, a friend of mine had a cookout and we had to park and walk a bit to get to the site. Boy did they underestimate the distance! I ended up walking about 2 miles in total, some of it uphill. Baby has been pretty active but boy did I get a lot of braxton hicks and we were in the bush, I just kept hoping I didn't go in labor cuz I don't know how I would get back to civilization! Maybe by donkey :haha: I enjoyed the exercise but I won't be doing that much again until baby is on the outside.


----------



## darkstar

36 weeks for me today. Just had my whooping cough vaccine, my nurse said they have had a lot of cases of it there. 

I went to the supermarket after and the woman on the checkout said "you look ready to pop". I don't think she quite believed I have 4 weeks left. Although my bump is huge its still high up so I don't think its that hard to believe.

Still another week until my presentation scan.


----------



## Kaiecee

Trying to get laundry done but it takes forever and I have an upset tummy


----------



## Kaiecee

I've got some cramp and I'm ready for this all to b done


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow operation #getpipkinhereb4xmas seems to be bringing on the BH so at least it's having some effect! Nothing too painful just lower uterus tightenings x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont kno if im overreacting...i slept 2 hrs last night, very restless with loads of heartburn, cramping, hip and back pain, finally felk back asleep and slept in a bit, then i had my moms graduation today and couldnt sit thru the ceremony, my back hurts so bad, my stomachs so tight, and im so nauseous...went to dinner after and couldnt even eat...im home now and laying down, but the back and stomach tightenings are getting worse...i just want to sleep :(. I go to the doctor tomorrow morning at 8 but i dont kno if maybe i should call tonight or just go to e.r....i dont wanna over react :(


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I dont kno if im overreacting...i slept 2 hrs last night, very restless with loads of heartburn, cramping, hip and back pain, finally felk back asleep and slept in a bit, then i had my moms graduation today and couldnt sit thru the ceremony, my back hurts so bad, my stomachs so tight, and im so nauseous...went to dinner after and couldnt even eat...im home now and laying down, but the back and stomach tightenings are getting worse...i just want to sleep :(. I go to the doctor tomorrow morning at 8 but i dont kno if maybe i should call tonight or just go to e.r....i dont wanna over react :(

Sorry youre feeling so rough Nikki :hugs: perhaps you could call the labour and delivery suite and describe how your feeling and ask if you should come in, that way you wont go in for nothing if they're concerned?

Feel better :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks..i have a heating pAd on right now and laying in bed...hopefully i can get som sleep, and ill see the doc tomorrow morning...if it gets worse ill call ... Im just so exhausted...


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya u should maybe call the hospital and see what they say


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm now panicked that I'm not finished what I have to do and I'm so tired can't find time to do everything when I feel like this I just want to cry I just want to throw everything in the garbage!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats how i feel kaicee! I have my bag to pack and parts of the nursery to finish and some cleaning in the house and i just dont care anymore! So fed up! Lets join the miserable club together...would anyone else like to join!?


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding! 
Tonight I just want to finish the baby's room and that's all the rest can just go out the window!!!

And dh is on my last nerve!


----------



## DittyByrd

I've stopped nesting right now. I am too tired to do anything. I made cookies yesterday. I vacuumed today. Lol. I haven't even finished my hospital bag. Need to get to it! Maybe I will force a couple of hours of work in tomorrow.


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha can I join the club?! I still don't have my bag packed either! I keep saying in going to do it and then put it off until tomorrow...

Trying to get things done little by little- in hoping now that I'm out of work I can get more done!! Although we did get our car seats in today, so we do at least have the one thing required to leave the hospital with our little guy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Haha can I join the club?! I still don't have my bag packed either! I keep saying in going to do it and then put it off until tomorrow...
> 
> Trying to get things done little by little- in hoping now that I'm out of work I can get more done!! Although we did get our car seats in today, so we do at least have the one thing required to leave the hospital with our little guy!

How exciting! We put the car seat in the car this afternoon. It looks so cute!


----------



## brieri1

I haven't packed my bag yet either. But, I figure I have a few weeks since most first babies come late.. But I might just be majorly procrastinating and screwing myself.


----------



## darkstar

My bag is packed but I have so much stuff I need to put in at the last minute.

We have the car seat but still need to install it. I bought one of those rear view mirrors to hang so I can see him while I'm driving and then I realised I have a station wagon and no back window close to stick it to duh.. I need to work that out. Hopefully I can angle it from the side window or something.

My vacuam is broken and I'm waiting for a new part to arrive for it. The courier couldn't find my house apparently so I've been waiting over a week for it and my floors are such a mess. Its ruining my nesting! I have no desire to clean the rest of the house when the floors are looking so yuck, especially when I was cutting flannel on it to make bibs and burp cloths so there are pieces of fabric and fluff all over it. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Kaiecee

So does anyone have a good packing list I'm not really sure what I might forget to bring


----------



## brieri1

It depends on where you are going. My birthing center provides pads for me, diapers, wipes, and food. They've told me to bring what I want to wear during labor with options, shampoo, conditioner, and soap, and an outfit to go home in. For my husband, a change of clothes, a camera, video camera, and chargers or batteries for both. And for baby, onzies, a take home outfit, and blankets.


----------



## DittyByrd

I agree with the above post. It depends on your country. Diapers and blankets are provided for baby so you only need a coming home outfit. Moms get pads, peri bottles, mesh undies, gowns, etc and need comfy outfits for in the hospital and going home.

I packed snacks and a sound machine. Have to wait for phones/chargers/cameras until the time comes.

Here's something under the Third Trimester thread: Click Here


----------



## Kaiecee

I have to bring my own diapers


----------



## ARuppe716

I figure if I pack my bag, I'll go late!! If I don't prepare it, I'll definitely go early!! Haha... So I've left all my things in a pile on top of the bag so I don't jinx myself!

Tomorrow we get our seat inspected to make sure it went in right, touring a daycare near us which I think will be too expensive but worth looking at anyways, and then putting together te pack and play di we have a bassinet and going through my recipes to figure out what I want to start stashing in the house for after the baby! So much to do still...


----------



## AJThomas

I would love to prepare some stuff for easy cooking later on, sadly my tiny freezer won't allow it but I guess I can still prepare some stuff ahead of time to make things easier, for example i'll make sure if I buy chicken that I season it and portion it out before putting it in the freezer.

Wow, lots of Braxton hicks tonight.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I also put the carseat in the car. It's weird and exciting to see it in the rearview mirror. I bought a mirror that goes on the head rest in back to see the baby. But it's so big it blocks out my view of my back window. 

For all those who've had children before, how fast did you adapt / have time to do small bursts of work at home after the baby? I need to consider working from home a little bit after baby is born if I want to be finished with my current job to start the next one in a few months. DH does have 5 weeks straight that he may take off to assist me in getting some work done at home. Right now I planned that I would do no work the week after the baby is born and then I had a goal of 30 minutes a day for the next week. I appreciate any suggestions...

I do plan to breastfeed and not do bottle feeding for the first 4 weeks. So I realize I'm not getting added sleep time, etc. with DH home.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Another question, when do you think a baby can travel (drive trip 6 hrs)? The new job is 2-3 states away and we need to find a house.


----------



## Lillian33

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Another question, when do you think a baby can travel (drive trip 6 hrs)? The new job is 2-3 states away and we need to find a house.

I have been told that in the capsule, the baby should only stay for 2-3 hours max before taking them out for a break, but having said that, some people leave their babies in there if they're asleep and it's done no harm - it's really just so their spines dont grown in a curve supposedly. This came from a lady at a baby store so not 100% sure on accuracy, but it does seem to make sense, so you could do the road trip, just make sure you take a few breaks on the way :thumbup:


----------



## darkstar

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I also put the carseat in the car. It's weird and exciting to see it in the rearview mirror. I bought a mirror that goes on the head rest in back to see the baby. But it's so big it blocks out my view of my back window.
> 
> For all those who've had children before, how fast did you adapt / have time to do small bursts of work at home after the baby? I need to consider working from home a little bit after baby is born if I want to be finished with my current job to start the next one in a few months. DH does have 5 weeks straight that he may take off to assist me in getting some work done at home. Right now I planned that I would do no work the week after the baby is born and then I had a goal of 30 minutes a day for the next week. I appreciate any suggestions...
> 
> I do plan to breastfeed and not do bottle feeding for the first 4 weeks. So I realize I'm not getting added sleep time, etc. with DH home.

It would be possible to work 30 mins a day with your OH helping but the tiredness can be overwhelming, your body is still healing and the bleeding and breastfeeding sucks up any energy you have. You might be more inclined to want to nap than work. Personally I wouldn't put that pressure on myself if I could avoid it until at least 6-8 weeks but that's just me.


----------



## darkstar

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Another question, when do you think a baby can travel (drive trip 6 hrs)? The new job is 2-3 states away and we need to find a house.

Its fine after a few weeks I would say. Plan for the trip to take a lot longer though in case you need to stop and breastfeed or changes, sometimes if there are hills their ears can pop and create discomfort. I used to do long road trips when my babies were small and often sat in the back seat with them to try and keep them settled as it was easier. My first hated long trips and would be unsettled, my second one slept like a log as soon as he got in the car until we reached our destination (still does).


----------



## Betheney

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I also put the carseat in the car. It's weird and exciting to see it in the rearview mirror. I bought a mirror that goes on the head rest in back to see the baby. But it's so big it blocks out my view of my back window.
> 
> For all those who've had children before, how fast did you adapt / have time to do small bursts of work at home after the baby? I need to consider working from home a little bit after baby is born if I want to be finished with my current job to start the next one in a few months. DH does have 5 weeks straight that he may take off to assist me in getting some work done at home. Right now I planned that I would do no work the week after the baby is born and then I had a goal of 30 minutes a day for the next week. I appreciate any suggestions...
> 
> I do plan to breastfeed and not do bottle feeding for the first 4 weeks. So I realize I'm not getting added sleep time, etc. with DH home.

The first week can be rough but after that I would say it's totally possible. I was just saying yesterday that Remi is such a blob. I pick him up feed him then put him down and wait 3 hours to feed him again. I seem to have nothing to do with him. He just doesn't require alot of care. There's no doubt depending whether baby is a good or bad sleeper you might be very tired but time wise you should have plenty of spare time.


----------



## snowangel187

darkstar said:


> 36 weeks for me today. Just had my whooping cough vaccine, my nurse said they have had a lot of cases of it there.
> 
> I went to the supermarket after and the woman on the checkout said "you look ready to pop". I don't think she quite believed I have 4 weeks left. Although my bump is huge its still high up so I don't think its that hard to believe.
> 
> Still another week until my presentation scan.

Everybody always asks when is baby coming and when I tell them the 26th they immediately change their tune and say how tiny I am and how I'm all baby. At least they're not asking me if I eat like earlier in pregnancy. :haha:



darkstar said:


> My bag is packed but I have so much stuff I need to put in at the last minute.
> 
> We have the car seat but still need to install it. I bought one of those rear view mirrors to hang so I can see him while I'm driving and then I realised I have a station wagon and no back window close to stick it to duh.. I need to work that out. Hopefully I can angle it from the side window or something.
> 
> My vacuam is broken and I'm waiting for a new part to arrive for it. The courier couldn't find my house apparently so I've been waiting over a week for it and my floors are such a mess. Its ruining my nesting! I have no desire to clean the rest of the house when the floors are looking so yuck, especially when I was cutting flannel on it to make bibs and burp cloths so there are pieces of fabric and fluff all over it. It's driving me nuts.

We took the carseat out of the box. That's progress right? :rofl: we had one of the mirror things and we were able to install it on the headrest of the back seat. :shrug: 


Afm. Growth/position ultrasound in about 11 hours. I know her position since they do bpp's everytime I go in for an nst. I'm anxious to see if she's still behind or if she'll be close to dd's weight. I've gained about the same weight and my belly is about the same size as my last pregnancy and dd weighed 8lbs 1 oz. dr just doesn't understand where all the baby weight could be. :haha: 
My mom made it, but she will stay a couple hours away with a friend (unless something happens labor wise) until Thursday so since she's in the same state as me now, I've decided it's time to start the eviction process. :rofl: I finally convinced dh that we needed to end my nearly 15week pelvic rest. :thumbup: I'm pretty much all set as far as to do things before baby comes. Gonna see if fil will shampoo baby's carpet. Thankfully I won't be on the hook for cooking for at least a month as my mom and inlaws will be here. :thumbup: 
Baby had hiccups while I was on the monitor during my nst yesterday it was cute. I've been thinking a lot lately about how I only have just over a week until baby comes. I get excited, then I freak out because I don't think I'm mentally prepared for labor. And then I think how I'll miss feeling baby move. 9 days or less eek. I think dd being sick has added to my anxiety. She's finally been a couple days with no fever, but she does have a cough and runny nose. I'm hoping its gone totally before delivery for two reasons. 1 I want her to be able to come to the hospital and 2 I want the house germ free when baby comes home. 

Sorry I there's some rambling or if something doesn't make sense. It's 3am and this baby I swear is conditioning me for her being on the outside. The last 3-4 days I've been up from 2-4am. Well my belly is growling so I'm gonna go hit up the cupboards. :haha: will update after my ultrasound. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

Good luck for the ultrasound Snow!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hope all goes well Snow... Can't believe how close it's getting!

I must be developing my mommy ears. I've been awake since 2:45am and can't fall asleep because I hear everything. I used to sleep anything and now it's like I can hear the cat in the other room! I just want to sleep and cannot. The other night I woke up at 3:30am and just never went back to sleep!


----------



## CharlieO

Well we had our growth scan, bump is about 6lbs at 35+2 weeks, he is MOST definitely a he! He has beautiful chubby little cheeks and lots of hair according to the scna tech. On the down side, he's breech. :dohh: Bum firmly in my pelvis, and head and feet wedged under my ribs on the left had side. Have to decide if we want to try to turn him manually or have a c-section, by friday. Any help on this topic ladies? x


----------



## mellywelly

Ergh, I still feel so ill. Hope it clears before I go into labour or I'll never do it. I have midwife today and have a huge list of questions!

Charlie, can't really help you on your dilemma but have had a c section. Recovery was quick really but I did feel like I missed out, which i why i'm so determined to have a vbac. They also cut ds's head when they opened me up, he still has a 3" scar on his head.


----------



## gingermango

Im going to apologise as with all thats going on at the moment ive just posted my secret santa by fastest post but its not guaranteed to arrive by christmas, so im really sorry to my secret santa if it doesnt xxx


----------



## JCh

mellywelly said:


> Ergh, I still feel so ill. Hope it clears before I go into labour or I'll never do it. I have midwife today and have a huge list of questions!
> 
> Charlie, can't really help you on your dilemma but have had a c section. Recovery was quick really but I did feel like I missed out, which i why i'm so determined to have a vbac. They also cut ds's head when they opened me up, he still has a 3" scar on his head.

I've always wondered about this (baby getting cut).... Considering they're cutting into you and baby is in there.... So it just seems there is a chance they would cut baby. Another reason I think trying to do everything to have a natural seems best.


----------



## mellywelly

Back from midwife, took a while to find heartbeat! Baby is only 1/5th in pelvis, and she thinks its back to back.


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, it never occured to me the baby might get cut, I've never heard of that before.


----------



## mellywelly

I'm just thankful its on the side of his head and is mostly covered by his hair. Could you imagine if they had cut his face?


----------



## sassy_mom

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is doing ok. I had to call and change my appointment as they have switched DH's schedule around and the receptionist had to put me on hold and then said well if you want to see your doctor it will have to be after the first of the year. :haha::haha: I busted out laughing at her. She didn't seem amused but I finally said well I would have my baby already but thanks. I told her the other doctor was fine because I had seen her before. This receptionist is not the friendliest person and I don't like when I have to deal with her at the office. I do wonder though if I won't be able to see my doctor anymore because her schedule seems to be full. :shrug: I hate that because I really like her. Oh well. I have a feeling that she just didn't look at my chart because I always get to see my doctor and she is always busy. lol! But I am one of her patients so they put me in. :shrug:

This morning I woke up and I really don't feel pregnant. Is that odd? Maybe it was because I slept decent last night. :shrug: Everyone keeps telling me I won't make it past this coming weekend. My stomach is sitting so low now everyone jokes that she is just going to drop right out. I know she is very low and her movements have decreased dramatically and I have a bunch of other signs that the end is near ... :haha: ... but I just can't hop on board fully with everyone else saying it won't be into January. Not sure why. Maybe because I don't want to get my hopes up. lol! I wish they would stop trying to make me get excited. :haha: 

Has anyone else forgotten that it is Christmas in 8 days? I think with DH's new job and crazy schedule and the excitement of the new baby, I forgot about Christmas! :dohh: Thankfully I'm done shopping and have everything wrapped but it just has kind of slipped my mind that it really is almost here. Maybe we will be celebrating with a new family member this year. That would be so exciting! 

Ok I think I have rambled off long enough. Going to try and get some things straightened and finish working on my blanket. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day! 

Oh Sonia have they heard anymore on your niece? Is she doing alright?


----------



## sassy_mom

I have a question ... Is it a big deal or does it have any effect on the possibility of bf if you can't get anymore of the colostrum out anymore? For a week or so if I squeeze, nothing comes out anymore. Before it would just be a tiny bit and I haven't had any leaking but I was just wondering if it seeming to stop coming out means anything?


----------



## Kaiecee

About the cutting the baby I've had 2 cesarians and that has never happened and I have friends too that its never happened to I think if u have a dr. That knows what he's doing there should b no worries about that :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm trying to find a pattern. I noticed this morning that my nipples get sore right before I get hungry. I'm going to keep a track on it, to see if it is so.

I woke up an hour ago and want to go back to sleep, I wonder if they will say anything about my Iron with my blood work, wouldn't surprise me with how tired I've been feeling. 

I think the C Sec cut issue isn't about Drs knowing what they are doing or not, I think it must be one of those things that happen n out of n amount of c secs. I'd still have one if it meant saving Matthew.


----------



## Kaiecee

Out if all the fears I have about another c section having Riley get cut isn't one but u can talk to ur dr. If its a fear 

I'm also extremely tired I was wondering about my iron too


----------



## jrowenj

Went on my hospital tour And now I'm freaking out about having to push this sucker out!


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> I have a question ... Is it a big deal or does it have any effect on the possibility of bf if you can't get anymore of the colostrum out anymore? For a week or so if I squeeze, nothing comes out anymore. Before it would just be a tiny bit and I haven't had any leaking but I was just wondering if it seeming to stop coming out means anything?

I noticed this happen within the last few days... Not sure if it will cause issues once LO is here.....


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Went on my hospital tour And now I'm freaking out about having to push this sucker out!

You'll do awesome! Don't stress! :thumbup: Just remember women have been doing this for ... well EVER. You will be awesome like all the rest of them and you will have your sweet little boy! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

That happened to me too Sassy, where I squeezed and nothing, I increased my water intake tho and got quite a bit the following day. I dunno if that's what's happening to u tho, I know I was slacking off on my water quite a bit when that happened.


----------



## jrowenj

sassy_mom said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Went on my hospital tour And now I'm freaking out about having to push this sucker out!
> 
> You'll do awesome! Don't stress! :thumbup: Just remember women have been doing this for ... well EVER. You will be awesome like all the rest of them and you will have your sweet little boy! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ughhhhh

Also, I was having discharge when I squeezed and the past week I've only been able to get any out immediately after a hot shower


----------



## prayingforbby

Charlie- I've heard spinningbabies.com has good techniques on turning a breech baby.

Not sure who asked about having less colostrum, but in one of my new parent classes the instructor mentioned losing your placenta is what triggers your milk. I think that's why they say leaking is not an indication of how well your milk will come in.

I've started getting menstrual cramps and backache along with the bh. I've read it's my body prepping for labor. Guess this thing is really happening :). Still can't believe it will be just a few more weeks til most of us have our little ones!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

CharlieO - is there still time for baby to move? We were breech at 35 then turned by 37 at presentation scan so still a chance maybe?

Sassy - thanks for asking hun and for everyone's concern. She seems ok and my brother has her booked in to see her gp today for some bloods. 

Afm - well I thought things were happening last night, regular tightenings every 5 or so minutes, not painful so knew it wasn't anything major but hoped if may have been the start of it. Thought I'd get some sleep in case and woke up a few times but nothing further. Feel a little disappointed and also secretly relieved a little? Lol.

DH and I have been shopping today and we've walked for ages! I could slap myself as left my bank card in a shop, in a shopping centre 50 miles away!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hi Ladies! Just an update (if you didnt already see on my facebook!) 

Went for ultrasound and NST today, and baby is doing perfectly. She is in the 77th percentile at 5lbs 15oz, or 6 lbs in other words. Fluid levels good. :) Still got her hair growing crazy!!

NST was showing the contractions consistently again so they wanted to check me internally AGAIN.. Not only that but Ive been nauseous for two days straight with back pain so it is def the contractions putting me down for the count. I am 1 cm dilated. baby is engaged... so they are letting nature take its course. That doesnt mean shell be here any earlier, but it does show us that shes ready and my body is prepping for labor and is all very normal :) She will be full term in a week and a half and the doctor said even if she wanted to make an appearance early, he wouldnt stop it... esp being only 1 cm dilated. I just hope she stays in til 37 weeks (Which i think she will! ) 

Just kinda crazy this is all happening as many of your are saying. WE can do it girls!!!

They are also checking me on Thursday internally, and again on Monday(Christmas eve when i go in for my ultrasound.)


----------



## darkstar

CharlieO said:


> Well we had our growth scan, bump is about 6lbs at 35+2 weeks, he is MOST definitely a he! He has beautiful chubby little cheeks and lots of hair according to the scna tech. On the down side, he's breech. :dohh: Bum firmly in my pelvis, and head and feet wedged under my ribs on the left had side. Have to decide if we want to try to turn him manually or have a c-section, by friday. Any help on this topic ladies? x

Yikes I'm in the same position but waiting for the svan to confirm. We won't be going for the turning though, would be c section for us


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La-Di-Da :p


----------



## jrowenj

Sounds like a good appt, Nikki! 

I get my first internal tmrw morning. Looking forward to hearing how I'm coming along but def dreading the exam


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh hun it doesnt hurt! Dont be surprised if they say your 1-2cm dilated already. Perfectly normal :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

They told my sister she was 1 cm dilated at 37 weeks and she didn't have her baby 'til induction day 10 days after her D Date. It can happen suuuuuuuuuper slow as it can the same day before time. Haha, it's just crazy that we don't know when. Right now I say I can't wait, but I know I'll be scared [email protected]@less when it all actually begins. LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yeaa exactly deedee, it can all happen fast or slow, all depends on your body and when baby is ready... ON thursday when he checked me i wasnt dilated.. and then today I was at 1cm, so i was like.. ohhh ok lol.. doesnt mean anything though haha


----------



## jrowenj

Well, I've been walking like I've been gang banged. I feel like I'm 5 cm already hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## mellywelly

I


----------



## La Mere

Okay, I am sure I am going to miss a few people. 

Garfie- Thank you for you post. Of course we remember you! Hope you are doing well!!

Sonia- That's so scary! Have you heard anything else about your niece?

Sassy- I'm not sure if it will have any effect once baby is here. I leaked a lot last pregnancy, not so much this time. But it's not really an indication of future milk production. Try upping your water intake, you can also eat some foods that will help increase production. I know oats is one of the main ones, but I will look up the rest and post them for you.

Jaime- You will do great! It's daunting, that's for sure! But like Sassy said, women have been doing it forever!

Ginger- I am sure she will understand. You have been going through a lot. :hugs:

Sorry to those I am sure I missed. Way too much to catch up on and retain till the end!! :rofl: Hope you are all doing well/better! 

AFM: I am so freaking sore. Only 25 more days though! What a relief :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

This is my last week of work! I have short shifts Mon-Wed then I am finished. I can't believe it!!! 

My timing is quite good because in the last week my right ankle is grossly swollen. The OB told me that if you've had a previous orthopedic injury you will accumulate swelling there faster - and I certainly destroyed my ankle in the past. I am trying to drink more water and keep my feet up but I think delivery is the only way things will get back to normal.

I told my DH that my foof feels like spongecake. Surprisingly after that, he's hesitant to DTD!!! LOL.

I am getting to the "could there really be up to 6 more weeks of this stuff" stage but also so nervous about bringing home a baby! EEEE!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

:(


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm thinking our Christmas tree wont make 'til New Years. I want to put it away so I can place his swing there. Haha, I have this thing where I think that's the perfect spot for his big swing hahaha.

It's amazing how normal things are so hard to do now. Taking laundry out of the dryer has been a whole accomplishment now. And today I have 2 loads done and 3 to go. 

Oh, and Hubby texted me that I must be tired because I snored like an old man with breathing problems, haha, I think that could be a good reason to be tired.


----------



## sassy_mom

DH never snores but last night ... UGH! I told him he sounded like a grizzly bear and he said you did too but I honestly think it was just him! hahahahaha!


----------



## darkstar

I just posted this to Facebook as well. I call this my beached whale shot that OH took of me on Sunday. 35 weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brieri1

Baby girl gets so upset every time she gets the hiccups and takes it out on my ribs like its my fault. My ribs are so sore.


----------



## La Mere

I think you look great, darkstar!

DeeDee- Lol, I know what you mean about getting the laundry out of washer/dryer. And I have the added disadvantage of being only 5'0"! I'm sure the other people at the laundromat must get a good laugh when I do my laundry.


----------



## La Mere

Whoo! 25 days and counting! Hubby and FIL have been working on the roof this morning, they are going to put on what peeled logs they have finished then are going to start putting unpeeled logs on. Bark can be left or removed at a later time (at least on the inside, the part we look up at). I personally think it would be kinda cool to leave it, it would create a contrast. I heard FIL calling abput the pex piping/tubing for the radiant heating in the floor... But before they can do the floors they gotta get the windows up and that has to come after the roof so the windows don't have a chance of being broken! Its moving along though so... :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Jaime, does everyone call you by your full name or do they shorten it?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> DH never snores but last night ... UGH! I told him he sounded like a grizzly bear and he said you did too but I honestly think it was just him! hahahahaha!

Oh man, I've woken myself up a couple of times. It's gotten really bad, sometimes I just can't sleep I'm so nose plugged. It doesn't seem to be such a problem during the day, except for when I get BH and it feels like they suck the air out of me.


----------



## ARuppe716

Just got back from too many errands!! Definitely should have taken it a little easier... But our car seats are officially checked and secured, so that's a good thing to check off our list. Then I visited a local goddard school for a tour, etc. I have to say I was really impressed with them and they weren't astronomically expensive compared to other local places. In some ways i would love to just sign up and forget looking anywhere else!! But I am going to try and schedule a couple of places just to compare. I feel relieved though that we have a place that we are happy with!

Hope everyone is hanging in there!! So close to the finish line :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Whoo! 25 days and counting! Hubby and FIL have been working on the roof this morning, they are going to put on what peeled logs they have finished then are going to start putting unpeeled logs on. Bark can be left or removed at a later time (at least on the inside, the part we look up at). I personally think it would be kinda cool to leave it, it would create a contrast. I heard FIL calling abput the pex piping/tubing for the radiant heating in the floor... But before they can do the floors they gotta get the windows up and that has to come after the roof so the windows don't have a chance of being broken! Its moving along though so... :happydance:

Hope it gets done n finished soon!


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Whoo! 25 days and counting! Hubby and FIL have been working on the roof this morning, they are going to put on what peeled logs they have finished then are going to start putting unpeeled logs on. Bark can be left or removed at a later time (at least on the inside, the part we look up at). I personally think it would be kinda cool to leave it, it would create a contrast. I heard FIL calling abput the pex piping/tubing for the radiant heating in the floor... But before they can do the floors they gotta get the windows up and that has to come after the roof so the windows don't have a chance of being broken! Its moving along though so... :happydance:
> 
> Hope it gets done n finished soon!Click to expand...

Thanks, hun! I hope so too! Hubby says we can move in before the whole floor is finished (at least I think thats what he was saying), and just have a lil propane heater or something like that. I can't wait for them to start putting windows up... So long as there isn't anymore snow for the next few days, I can see the work going fairly fast.


----------



## sassy_mom

I just posted this to facebook so sorry for those of you seeing this twice. 

37 + 4 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







000_0021.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sassy_mom

I was reading something about signs of labor nearing and one of them said baby has dropped and this may mean that your breasts no longer touch your abdomen ... right ... except for those of us who are DDD cups and pregnant or not, our boobs touch our abdomen! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## La Mere

Looking great, Sassy! 


On a random note: we've been talking about having our cervixs checked and found this on how you can do it yourself between visits! And thought I would share! https://m.voices.yahoo.com/checking-cervix-dialation-guide-checking-7434352.html?cat=52


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't know if it is this weather or being at the end of my pregnancy but I have been dragging today. I didn't even have that much I wanted to do but I just can't seem to function right today. I feel like a slug!!


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> Jaime, does everyone call you by your full name or do they shorten it?

Most call me jaime. Sometimes james


----------



## BabyHopeful2

8 days to induction!


----------



## AJThomas

Lol Sassy, that cracked me up. Granted ppl like me with barely B cups have no clue what that's like :haha:

Ppl have been telling me my tummy's dropped but I don't see it, I do know that after walking so much yesterday baby was fully engaged, I could feel it. Hopefully I can keep up a bit of walking to keep him engaged. 

La Mere your house sounds like mine, they just started on the roof today but luckily its not a massive section that needs to be done so I think they'll get that part done in 2 more days or so.


----------



## La Mere

Same here, AJ. We're only enclosing 2 of the bedrooms (mine and hubby's and Rayven's) for now, just so hubby, Rayven and I can move in for the birth and stay there until well.. Just stay there. Then we will be finishing the rest of the house (kitchen, bathroom, living room, etc) come spring.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

OK, i'm getting upset now. Why can't I just breath?! Darn BH, I wish they were... different. I wish they would hurt something a little more, but all I get is a stupid hard time breathing. I get super hot and feel like they are putting a hand down my air ducts! Grrr!


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Jaime, does everyone call you by your full name or do they shorten it?
> 
> Most call me jaime. Sometimes jamesClick to expand...

Thanks. I was just wondering earlier who would pop next, and thought ' I bet it's Jamie, ooh Jaime like that name!' and mentioned it to dh who hates the names I like and he likes it too. So if its a girl, it may be named after you, if that's ok!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, DeeDee! :hugs: I feel for you! Oddly enough my BH have slowed down the past few days. Baby was pretty quite too, growth spurt I think because started moving up a little storm after lunch yesterday and when I would check HB it was loud and strong. With baby's feet and whatnot all up in my ribs I find it hard to breath too. :hugs:

Sassy- :rofl: I'm on the upper side of C cup, so don't know exactly what you're talking about but you gave me a good chuckle!!

Oh and for those of you interested, I posted a few pics of the house in my journal. The most recent ones anyway. I will try to take some more of what they have gotten done today, either before it gets dark or tomorrow!


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Jaime, does everyone call you by your full name or do they shorten it?
> 
> Most call me jaime. Sometimes jamesClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I was just wondering earlier who would pop next, and thought ' I bet it's Jamie, ooh Jaime like that name!' and mentioned it to dh who hates the names I like and he likes it too. So if its a girl, it may be named after you, if that's ok!Click to expand...

:dance:


----------



## AJThomas

So is work going to stop for the winter La Mere or do they still have stuff they can work on in the snow?

I'll have DH upload some pics of the house later on and post the link here if any of u want to see.


----------



## sassy_mom

Deedee I know what you mean! Mine feel the same way and it is so annoying. Please let me have a breath!!!


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> So is work going to stop for the winter La Mere or do they still have stuff they can work on in the snow?

Once they get the logs on the roof and the windows in the front wall, which they are working on right now (the roof), they can continue working on the inside because it will be enclosed from the cold and snow. And since it is just the first 2 bedrooms, and the first part of the hallway it won't be too much. Then they will continue once the really bad winter weather is gone to finish the kitchen, living room, etc. So for now they have enough to keep them busy that they can actually do.


----------



## Kaiecee

@nikki
I went to inject myself in my upper leg and it really hurt did I hit a vein or muscle?


----------



## DittyByrd

I am so uncomfortable today. I couldn't sit comfortably in the car on my way to work. I feel bloated. My belly was hurting as I stood in line at the post office. Oy.

Nearly every day since my cervical exam last week I have had a small glob of yellow/tan discharge. No blood in it. I am wondering if this is regular discharge or if the exam dislodged some on my plug. 

DH and I are still toiling over baby boy names. I think he is so convinced it's a girl he doesn't want to think about boy names. I have a short list but my top 2 are Ethan and Benjamin. I like Mason as well, but DH thought it sounded too soft and I worry about him being compared to the Kardashian kid.

Opinions on Ethan, Benjamin, MAson???


----------



## La Mere

Ditty, I personally love the name Benjamin... course I'm a bit biased since that's my hubby's name. And I have a cousin named Ethan and one named Mason. So, I like all three. Not much help am, I? :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> I am so uncomfortable today. I couldn't sit comfortably in the car on my way to work. I feel bloated. My belly was hurting as I stood in line at the post office. Oy.
> 
> Nearly every day since my cervical exam last week I have had a small glob of yellow/tan discharge. No blood in it. I am wondering if this is regular discharge or if the exam dislodged some on my plug.
> 
> DH and I are still toiling over baby boy names. I think he is so convinced it's a girl he doesn't want to think about boy names. I have a short list but my top 2 are Ethan and Benjamin. I like Mason as well, but DH thought it sounded too soft and I worry about him being compared to the Kardashian kid.
> 
> Opinions on Ethan, Benjamin, MAson???

Ethan was one of those names we would of named Matthew if we weren't so decided on, well... Matthew and the fact that my parents said it with the most awful latin accent hahahaha. My grandpa was named Benjamin. So, I'd go in that order: 1. Ethan 2. Benjamin 3. Mason


----------



## DittyByrd

La Mere said:


> Ditty, I personally love the name Benjamin... course I'm a bit biased since that's my hubby's name. And I have a cousin named Ethan and one named Mason. So, I like all three. Not much help am, I? :haha:

Ok, if I told you our last name was pronounced "Cole" would that help???

I worry about shortening Benjamin to Ben Cole and having it be too terse?

I was thinking Ethan Andrew, Benjamin Andrew, or Mason Andrew with maybe the nickname MacK.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Ditty, I personally love the name Benjamin... course I'm a bit biased since that's my hubby's name. And I have a cousin named Ethan and one named Mason. So, I like all three. Not much help am, I? :haha:
> 
> Ok, if I told you our last name was pronounced "Cole" would that help???
> 
> I worry about shortening Benjamin to Ben Cole and having it be too terse?
> 
> I was thinking Ethan Andrew, Benjamin Andrew, or Mason Andrew with maybe the nickname MacK.Click to expand...

Haha! If we would of gone for Ethan we would be having, probably, babies with exactly the same names LOL Matthew is Matthew Andrew! :flower:


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Ditty, I personally love the name Benjamin... course I'm a bit biased since that's my hubby's name. And I have a cousin named Ethan and one named Mason. So, I like all three. Not much help am, I? :haha:
> 
> Ok, if I told you our last name was pronounced "Cole" would that help???
> 
> I worry about shortening Benjamin to Ben Cole and having it be too terse?
> 
> I was thinking Ethan Andrew, Benjamin Andrew, or Mason Andrew with maybe the nickname MacK.Click to expand...

I like Ethan Andrew a lot. I almost died laughing though, Ditty.. My hubby's name is Benjamin Andrew!


----------



## sassy_mom

Ugh! I am hurting .... I think Chloe heard her daddy asking her to come tonight. lol! Him and my FIL said why don't you just have her tonight so we can stay out of work tomorrow! :haha::haha:


----------



## AJThomas

I like Ethan Andrew too and Ethan Cole has a nice ring to it.


----------



## els1022

Hi ladies, it's hard to keep up in here! I hope all of you are well! This little girl has been keeping me up wanting to nurse ALL the time, my milk came in with a vengance two days ago. She wants to snack all night long. Any advice from other mommies? My others were preemies so I was pumping in these early weeks.


----------



## ARuppe716

I like Ethan, too!! Its one of the names I liked, as well, when we were picking! I'm excited to finally share our little boys name... We are keeping It a secret except or close family and I don't want to post on here for fear of someone finding me!! We've been so good at keeping it quiet up until now... So just a few more weeks until I can post :)


----------



## darkstar

I like all of those names, probably Ethan or Benjamin best as Mason is very popular right now whereas the others are more classic and less trendy.

I'm on a cleaning frenzy and stopped for a quick rest, I'm working up a sweat and thankfully am not getting too much braxton hicks so I will keep going while the going is good. My vacuam cleaner part arrived so I'm vacuaming all the edges and corners and furniture like a nut. 

I sewed a nursing cover today to hide the boobage when in public it turned out really good and only took me 10 minutes.


----------



## Kaiecee

els1022 said:


> Hi ladies, it's hard to keep up in here! I hope all of you are well! This little girl has been keeping me up wanting to nurse ALL the time, my milk came in with a vengance two days ago. She wants to snack all night long. Any advice from other mommies? My others were preemies so I was pumping in these early weeks.

It's good to hear u and ur little girl are doing good I think u will find ur rhythm and then it will seem easier it took me 2 weeks to finally settle down with my last one to finally have the routine I wanted but they will always have their growth spurt :)


----------



## Kaiecee

darkstar said:


> I like all of those names, probably Ethan or Benjamin best as Mason is very popular right now whereas the others are more classic and less trendy.
> 
> I'm on a cleaning frenzy and stopped for a quick rest, I'm working up a sweat and thankfully am not getting too much braxton hicks so I will keep going while the going is good. My vacuam cleaner part arrived so I'm vacuaming all the edges and corners and furniture like a nut.
> 
> I sewed a nursing cover today to hide the boobage when in public it turned out really good and only took me 10 minutes.

Wow u want to send me some if ur energy I was suppose to clean a lot today but I have a headache all day !


----------



## mommyof2peas

els1022 said:


> Hi ladies, it's hard to keep up in here! I hope all of you are well! This little girl has been keeping me up wanting to nurse ALL the time, my milk came in with a vengance two days ago. She wants to snack all night long. Any advice from other mommies? My others were preemies so I was pumping in these early weeks.

My little girl was really bad about staying away long enough to get a good feed. Her doctor suggested undressing her, even having a wet cloth to wipe her feet. This helped keep her awake long enough to get a good feeding and not feed so often. 

Breast milk has a habit of putting young babies into a milk "coma" lol Just think warm glass of milk :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> @nikki
> I went to inject myself in my upper leg and it really hurt did I hit a vein or muscle?

A muscle! I hate doing it in my legs lol... for that very reason!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> I am so uncomfortable today. I couldn't sit comfortably in the car on my way to work. I feel bloated. My belly was hurting as I stood in line at the post office. Oy.
> 
> Nearly every day since my cervical exam last week I have had a small glob of yellow/tan discharge. No blood in it. I am wondering if this is regular discharge or if the exam dislodged some on my plug.
> 
> DH and I are still toiling over baby boy names. I think he is so convinced it's a girl he doesn't want to think about boy names. I have a short list but my top 2 are Ethan and Benjamin. I like Mason as well, but DH thought it sounded too soft and I worry about him being compared to the Kardashian kid.
> 
> Opinions on Ethan, Benjamin, MAson???


I love Ethan, its my nephews name, and Mason was on the list for one of our boy names! I love them both! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg it hurt like crazy that really sucked can't wait 24 more days and no more injections


----------



## Kaiecee

I really feel this baby low but I didn't think he dropped that's weird


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahah I can imagine how your feeling about it all. Its tough to get the hang of it, and accept the fact that you even have diabetes for the time being, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel!

I always favor my hips only because I have a little bit of pudge there to inject and no muscle!



hahahahah so hubby and I went to target tonight, we finished up some last minute x mas shopping and I was like.. oh yea I need some cotton undies to be more comfy and for the hospital and stuff.. and hes like "babe, HANES?!" I told him their bikinis, their not huge granny panties and their comfy and IM pretty sure he doesnt want me to go and ruin my victoria secret and aerie undies he just bought me!!! Then he goes "whats next, mom jeans!? " lol... the checkout lady was giggling at us..


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahah I can imagine how your feeling about it all. Its tough to get the hang of it, and accept the fact that you even have diabetes for the time being, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> I always favor my hips only because I have a little bit of pudge there to inject and no muscle!
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah so hubby and I went to target tonight, we finished up some last minute x mas shopping and I was like.. oh yea I need some cotton undies to be more comfy and for the hospital and stuff.. and hes like "babe, HANES?!" I told him their bikinis, their not huge granny panties and their comfy and IM pretty sure he doesnt want me to go and ruin my victoria secret and aerie undies he just bought me!!! Then he goes "whats next, mom jeans!? " lol... the checkout lady was giggling at us..

Ill try that tonight cuz omg I don't want to feel that again


----------



## ARuppe716

So I feel like bump is now really low. When I wear a maternity shirt with anything that doesn't have a high belly bad to it, my bump hangs out from the bottom of my shirt!! It's ridiculous!! Haha... And shirts I previously wore with leggings would now look obscene because of how poorly they cover everything! Plus baby has gotten quiet over the last couple of days. I still feel him but no more kicking... It's subtle pressure and rolling that I have to pay more attention to in order ti notice. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Kaiecee

I serious feel him super low like he can just pull himself out lol and it's really uncomfortable ill asked to b checked tomorrow but I'm sure my cervix is closed


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> So I feel like bump is now really low. When I wear a maternity shirt with anything that doesn't have a high belly bad to it, my bump hangs out from the bottom of my shirt!! It's ridiculous!! Haha... And shirts I previously wore with leggings would now look obscene because of how poorly they cover everything! Plus baby has gotten quiet over the last couple of days. I still feel him but no more kicking... It's subtle pressure and rolling that I have to pay more attention to in order ti notice. Anyone else having this issue?


Yep it has been like that for awhile now. She is a roller. lol! I think it is just them running out of space and kicking isn't much of an option anymore.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm worried he wants out so tomorrow I'm gonna get my stuff done just incase


----------



## darkstar

I get rolling and kicks still. Sometimes I get a huge kick that gives me a fright and I jump or eep  This kid is so active though, out of my three pregnancies this baby is by far the most hyper, I think I'm in trouble. 

Most of the movements are up the top with smaller cervix and bladder hits. I still have my fingers and toes crossed that he's turned around.

I just did sooo much housework, I was cramping bad by the time I finished but I was determined to get it done before OH gets home and growls at me. I had swollen feet yesterday and he had insisted I rest today.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I havnt done any housework! Lol except fold and put laundry away..i hope i get an energy burst before she comes because i want to scrub the bathrooms down, and shampoo the carpets! Everything else hubby keeps up with...


----------



## sassy_mom

I managed to clean up my kitchen and wash all the bottles and my pump today. I struggled all day with being so tired. I hate days like this. Now that everyone is in bed and I could sleep ... I can't sleep. :nope: Hopefully I will be able to sleep soon. DH has to leave for work early in the morning. :dohh: These crazy shifts are something else.


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I havnt done any housework! Lol except fold and put laundry away..i hope i get an energy burst before she comes because i want to scrub the bathrooms down, and shampoo the carpets! Everything else hubby keeps up with...

Oh lucky you. My OH doesn't do a lot of housework but he has started cleaning the kitchen after dinner (although he can't quite get the dishes as far as the dishwasher) and I managed to convince him to put his dirty washing in the basket instead of beside it on the floor so I don't have to bend to pick it up :dohh: He has wiped down the bathroom counter a couple of times too but he uses the bath towels to do it while I cringe and run so I don't complain :dohh:
He knows he has it pretty good. Its a good thing I'm a dork who loves cleaning.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol beleive me, before i was oregnant i cleaned everything and maaaaaaybe he wuld vaccuum if i asked him... The other weekend i told him the house being dirty was giving me anxiety and i woke up on saturday morning and he did the dishes, wiped the counters, wiped down the bathrooms, put laundry in, vacuumed and dusted...i was in heaven lol... I just ask him and hell do it now but if i dint ask hell let it be dirty lol..typical male!


----------



## sassy_mom

Has anyone seen or heard from LittleJ? Not sure if I missed that she would be gone for awhile but I don't remember seeing her on lately.


----------



## Kaiecee

What was the other vaccination that some of u got besides the flu my brain has turned into mush


----------



## jrowenj

Kaiecee - whooping cough vaccine?

Sassy- hmm I don't know where little J is... Is she on facebook??

Afm.. Its 2am and I keep having some weird cramps... Not sure if its BH, start of contractions, having to have a BM or my mind is playing tricks on me


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaime 
Me too I dtd and I've had cramps and I seriously feel baby really low and it's super uncomfortable and yes thanks for the vaccination I was looking for :)


----------



## darkstar

I have the opposite, I have a head or bum or whatever it is sitting in my ribs. Sitting up is so uncomfortable.


----------



## CharlieO

darkstar said:


> I have the opposite, I have a head or bum or whatever it is sitting in my ribs. Sitting up is so uncomfortable.

OMG me too, his head is under my ribs on the right hand side with his hands and feet in front of his face - SO UNCOMFORTABLE!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have a butt bulging out of the left hand side of my tummy and even though shes dropping slowly her feet still lodge in my ribs!! No fun!


----------



## mellywelly

Even the dog is fed up of waiting for the baby! :haha:

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0764.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

mellywelly said:


> Even the dog is fed up of waiting for the baby! :haha:
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0764.jpg

omg that's adorable :cloud9:


----------



## prayingforbby

Melly that's too cute


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ugh! I've been up since 4am. It snowed just a little bit this morning and Im all excited for it. Then baby woke up and started doing gymnastics in my belly and I couldnt get back to sleep. There has got to be some law about being wide awake hours before the sun comes up!


----------



## darkstar

mommyof2peas said:


> Ugh! I've been up since 4am. It snowed just a little bit this morning and Im all excited for it. Then baby woke up and started doing gymnastics in my belly and I couldnt get back to sleep. There has got to be some law about being wide awake hours before the sun comes up!

Ha! 4am here too. Lately i wake to pee and can't get back to sleep. I always get this in the final month, a crappy prego symptom I forgot about.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I've been up every hour on the hour to pee. I just dont think its right that I can be up at 4 am and then my head starts in, and there is no sleeping after that happens lol

Still havent set bassinet up or packed my hospital bag. Im holding out until 36 weeks. I hate just looking at everything being ready and having nothing to do but wait lol Kinda like being given a bowl of icecream, then being told I can't eat it lol


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy I think Little J said she would be away for 2 days or so.

Last night was horrible, no matter what position I tried some part of me was aching. I was on the verge of tears all night, now I'm watching Mulan and tearing up even though I'm not at any sad parts. Smh

Anyway, here's the link to the house stuff, I think the older ones are down the bottom and the newest ones at the top.
https://s162.beta.photobucket.com/user/khat17/library/House


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im bored, think I might hit up babies r us... I have a 15% off coupon for stuff off my registry, another 20% coupon off any full priced item and then a 10$ off coupon off anything... hmmmm.... have to be used by dec 24th! I think its shopping time!


----------



## Kaiecee

So went for my nst and gyno appointment and to my suprise baby is still high and cervix super closed I really thought he had droped not cuz of any relief but cuz of how low I feel movements so I guess I have more time to clean which can be a good thing lol I have my flu vaccination on Thursday and I have my strep b today in Canada my dr. Said I'm already protected against whopping cough from the one I got in school 

So I have an appointment on Friday then on 31st cuz I told them I was out of town next week at the in laws so on the 31st ill have another ultrasound to check baby's weight and I'm now on 6/10ml if fast acting insuline before lunch and supper and 20ml of slow acting insuline at bedtime we will see how that goes 

Hope all u ladies are having a good day 
Melly love the pic


----------



## La Mere

Melly- adorable pic! That is just too cute!

I got some new pics of the work they got done yesterday, I'll be posting them in my journal in a little while. I just realized I will be 37 weeks on the day the world is supposed to end :rofl: hope everyone is doing alright.


----------



## Lilahbear

darkstar said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I've been up since 4am. It snowed just a little bit this morning and Im all excited for it. Then baby woke up and started doing gymnastics in my belly and I couldnt get back to sleep. There has got to be some law about being wide awake hours before the sun comes up!
> 
> Ha! 4am here too. Lately i wake to pee and can't get back to sleep. I always get this in the final month, a crappy prego symptom I forgot about.Click to expand...

Urgh I get that too. If I wake up any time after 3.30 to go to the bathroom, that's it I'm awake and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Lauren021406

had my dr appt today I am 1cm dilated and baby is 50% engaged...he said I could be like this more days or weeks..It may sound bad but I hope he doesnt come for christmas!


----------



## mellywelly

I still feel so ill:cry:


----------



## La Mere

:hugs: Sorry you are still feeling ill, Melly!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry Melly! :hugs: Try and take it easy and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## brieri1

I feel like my stomach is super tight today. Not like I'm having contractions, but like I'm in a constant state of contracting. She must be in a weird position or something. Its really uncomfortable.


----------



## jrowenj

holy hell... i had my appt today and the internal exam was BRUTAL! I am only 1cm dialated. I was hoping to be more... Went to the mall so I could get some walking done and get this baby moving, but I am soooo sore from the internal that I had to come home and lay down. I am spotting like crazy too. FML!


----------



## ARuppe716

Made the huge mistake of watching "A Baby Story" and am now crying my eyes out thinking about seeing my little guy for the first time... Pregnant women shoulf not be allowed to watch this.


----------



## duckytwins

Ahhh!! Somehow I got unsubscribed! Whoops! Don't want to be missing anything exciting!


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> holy hell... i had my appt today and the internal exam was BRUTAL! I am only 1cm dialated. I was hoping to be more... Went to the mall so I could get some walking done and get this baby moving, but I am soooo sore from the internal that I had to come home and lay down. I am spotting like crazy too. FML!

my internal bothered me today i guess because Im 1cm dilated now it didnt bother me last week...did they tell you how much effaced you are??


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> holy hell... i had my appt today and the internal exam was BRUTAL! I am only 1cm dialated. I was hoping to be more... Went to the mall so I could get some walking done and get this baby moving, but I am soooo sore from the internal that I had to come home and lay down. I am spotting like crazy too. FML!
> 
> my internal bothered me today i guess because Im 1cm dilated now it didnt bother me last week...did they tell you how much effaced you are??Click to expand...

no! He just said that I am moving right along and am 1cm. I didn't think to ask any questions because I was in so much damn pain! :dohh:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm wondering if I'll get an internal on Friday? The group b was really uncomfortable so kinda dreading an exam.

On a side note... Anyone else notice that the next full moon is next week on the 28th? Wonder if we'll see any babies!!!


----------



## brieri1

The internals hurt that badly? I guess I should be happy my midwives don't do it unless asked, then.


----------



## jrowenj

omg, amanda... i thought the strep B was NOTHING... so, i hope you do well with the internal! Some women said their internal was nothing but mine was awful!


----------



## jrowenj

brieri1 said:


> The internals hurt that badly? I guess I should be happy my midwives don't do it unless asked, then.

I kept waking up in the middle of the night with pains that felt like maybe they could be contractions, so I asked the Dr to do internal to see! Bad idea!


----------



## Lauren021406

today was my 2nd internal and it hurt more than my first one, but i think thats bc I am 1cm and baby is further down. My dr said all the tightness and cramping and contractions I feel is him pushing his way down.


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> today was my 2nd internal and it hurt more than my first one, but i think thats bc I am 1cm and baby is further down. My dr said all the tightness and cramping and contractions I feel is him pushing his way down.

my dr wasn't very informative... I am going to do some walking and sex to see if it moves me along! I have my next appt on Christmas Eve, but I think I am going to cancel it because I don't want to be spotting and cramping like this on Christmas eve!


----------



## La Mere

I've never had an internal (unless checking yourself counts :haha: ) , so I have no idea if it would hurt or not... I did my own strep b swab and that was nothing. :shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

La Mere said:


> I've never had an internal (unless checking yourself counts :haha: ) , so I have no idea if it would hurt or not... I did my own strep b swab and that was nothing. :shrug:

it felt like my Dr's entire fist was up my vajay jay and he was swooping alllll around to feel the front and back and sides


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> today was my 2nd internal and it hurt more than my first one, but i think thats bc I am 1cm and baby is further down. My dr said all the tightness and cramping and contractions I feel is him pushing his way down.
> 
> my dr wasn't very informative... I am going to do some walking and sex to see if it moves me along! I have my next appt on Christmas Eve, but I think I am going to cancel it because I don't want to be spotting and cramping like this on Christmas eve!Click to expand...

my next appt is xmas eve too! Im not in pain or spotting very thankful for that. My dr told me you can be like this for days or weeks its up to baby! I was asking questions bc I really dont want him on xmas eve or xmas!


----------



## jrowenj

Lauren021406 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> today was my 2nd internal and it hurt more than my first one, but i think thats bc I am 1cm and baby is further down. My dr said all the tightness and cramping and contractions I feel is him pushing his way down.
> 
> my dr wasn't very informative... I am going to do some walking and sex to see if it moves me along! I have my next appt on Christmas Eve, but I think I am going to cancel it because I don't want to be spotting and cramping like this on Christmas eve!Click to expand...
> 
> my next appt is xmas eve too! Im not in pain or spotting very thankful for that. My dr told me you can be like this for days or weeks its up to baby! I was asking questions bc I really dont want him on xmas eve or xmas!Click to expand...

i agree!! I don't want to have the baby on xmas or xmas eve! That is why I am trying to get him out this week! hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry your internal caused you pain and spotting jrow :(

Melly, sorry you're feeling poorly.

Thanks ladies for those I've messaged :hugs:

Well for me not much to report! I went on a nice walk with some friends earlier and they were begging me to stop as I wore them out lol. I don't think this little man is even engaged as yet, I think maybe because he is back to back as therefore struggling to get his head in my pelvis from that angel?


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> today was my 2nd internal and it hurt more than my first one, but i think thats bc I am 1cm and baby is further down. My dr said all the tightness and cramping and contractions I feel is him pushing his way down.
> 
> my dr wasn't very informative... I am going to do some walking and sex to see if it moves me along! I have my next appt on Christmas Eve, but I think I am going to cancel it because I don't want to be spotting and cramping like this on Christmas eve!Click to expand...
> 
> my next appt is xmas eve too! Im not in pain or spotting very thankful for that. My dr told me you can be like this for days or weeks its up to baby! I was asking questions bc I really dont want him on xmas eve or xmas!Click to expand...
> 
> i agree!! I don't want to have the baby on xmas or xmas eve! That is why I am trying to get him out this week! hahahaha!!!!!Click to expand...


i talk to my belly and told him he has until friday if not he cant come until wednesday!!


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I've never had an internal (unless checking yourself counts :haha: ) , so I have no idea if it would hurt or not... I did my own strep b swab and that was nothing. :shrug:
> 
> it felt like my Dr's entire fist was up my vajay jay and he was swooping alllll around to feel the front and back and sidesClick to expand...

Oh dang, that just sounds horrible!


----------



## jrowenj

Hhaha lauren, we are on the same page!


----------



## Kaiecee

Strep b for me was nothing so they wanted me to go an hour away for my flu shit I can't so forget it so is there anyone not getting the flu shot?


----------



## jrowenj

I didnt do flu shot, kim


----------



## AJThomas

I'm expecting we'll have several more babies before we ring in the new year, but maybe they're waiting for the last week to roll around when a lot of us will hit 38 weeks.


----------



## AJThomas

I'm expecting we'll have several more babies before we ring in the new year, but maybe they're waiting for the last week to roll around when a lot of us will hit 38-39 weeks.


----------



## La Mere

I didn't get a flu shot, Kim. Haven't had one in years.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm wondering if I'll get an internal on Friday? The group b was really uncomfortable so kinda dreading an exam.
> 
> On a side note... Anyone else notice that the next full moon is next week on the 28th? Wonder if we'll see any babies!!!

In complete honestly, the internal wasn't bad at all. :shrug:


----------



## brieri1

I didn't get a flu shot and I have no plans to. Every time me or my husband get a flu shot, we get the flu, which just makes the whole thing seem pointless. 

I'm hoping she'll stay in until 39 weeks, which for me is the 28th, but I've already started trying stuff. I've bumped up my sex life a lot to everyday, although sometimes missing a day if I'm really exhausted, and spending at least an hour a day bouncing or rolling my hips around on my birthing ball.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had flu shot bout 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> I didnt do flu shot, kim

Now I don't feel so alone :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad to see most of us are dilating or engaged!! :)


----------



## prayingforbby

Have my appt tomorrow to see if she's making any progress. They do internals at EVERY appt where I am, so Im use to them now. Not sure if being dilated makes it more uncomfortable though.


----------



## Kaiecee

Except me :(


----------



## ARuppe716

I got a flu shot a few months ago... I tried ti encourage hubby to get one because flu is supposed ti be bad this year. The strain they think will be bad is one of the ones in the vaccine this year. Hubby put it off and is now really sick. I haven't gotten it from him ( knock on wood) which is making me think that he has ended up with the flu!! I don't normally get one though... This is the first time I've ever gotten a flu shot.


----------



## JCh

I've never gotten the flu shot, unless I was really young.... I HATE needles - so anything to avoid them... I won't at this point since I JUST got the flu & it was a NASTY one! I would suggest getting it to anyone who hasn't and isn't adverse to needles....

Wondering if they will give me more info at next doc appointment.... Wondering if baby is engaged and what's happening there....


----------



## sassy_mom

I have only had one flu shot in my life and I was 5 or 6 and I will never get another one. So don't feel bad Kaicee. 

I'm with you Deedee, my internal wasn't bad either. Guess we lucked up and got good doctors. :shrug::thumbup: They usually do an internal every week after 36 weeks. I go back in on Thursday and I'll be 38 weeks then. Last time I was 0.5 cm dilated but they didn't tell me if she was engaged or not. They did say my cervix was soft but other than that :shrug:.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I only get my flu shot yearly bc of the diabetes... I got the flu one year and ended up in the hospital in ketosis from being so sick... :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'm the only one not Engaged baby is still high up and cervix super closed


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I only get my flu shot yearly bc of the diabetes... I got the flu one year and ended up in the hospital in ketosis from being so sick... :(

Oh no good! That sounds awful! I think if I was in your position I would too.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I use to get the flu several times a year 'til I started getting my flu shots. I see nothing wrong with having them and hubby is gonna get it sometime soon, before Matthew comes.


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> I think I'm the only one not Engaged baby is still high up and cervix super closed

You are only at 35 weeks so you still have plenty of time for baby to make a move. Although, do they need baby to be engaged for a c-section? I don't know how those work.


----------



## brieri1

Kaiecee said:


> I think I'm the only one not Engaged baby is still high up and cervix super closed

There is no position the baby needs to be in when labor starts. You can be not at all engaged, effaced, or dialated and go into labor and deliver your baby, and you can be fully effaced, engaged and dialated to a 3 and not go into labor for weeks. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I get my flu shot every year. Hubby doesnt like to get his, but he will this year. He also got a whooping cough booster. My daughter got her whooping cough booster a bit early too. Its normally a 11 year birthday(6th grade) shot. But she is 11 in march and baby will be here in Jan. The kids all got their Flu shots this year too.


----------



## mommyof2peas

With last baby I was 3cm before labor even started. I went in at 36 weeks and was 1cm , at 37 weeks I was 2cm, and at 38 I was 3cm. Doctor did a sweep at 38 weeks saying that if my body wasnt ready it wouldnt work anyhow. 

I had her that ngiht :)


----------



## La Mere

I know my cevix is very soft, I couldn't feel any dialation when I checked it a couple days ago. :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

US ladies... Are you packing nursing pads or do they supply these at the hospital? I know the big mama pads are supplied for bleeding, etc. plus hospital is very pro bf so I'm debating how much I should pack.


----------



## brieri1

ARuppe716 said:


> US ladies... Are you packing nursing pads or do they supply these at the hospital? I know the big mama pads are supplied for bleeding, etc. plus hospital is very pro bf so I'm debating how much I should pack.

I'm not going to a hospital, but my sister in law did just last month when she had her son and they did not supply nursing pads. Your hospital could be different, though. I would check specifically with them.


----------



## mommyof2peas

brieri1 said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> US ladies... Are you packing nursing pads or do they supply these at the hospital? I know the big mama pads are supplied for bleeding, etc. plus hospital is very pro bf so I'm debating how much I should pack.
> 
> I'm not going to a hospital, but my sister in law did just last month when she had her son and they did not supply nursing pads. Your hospital could be different, though. I would check specifically with them.Click to expand...

My hospital did supply alot but that wasnt one of them. I would bring some. Also you go through quite a few the first few weeks, so I would pick up a couple boxs to start with :D


----------



## span

I have my flu jab every year as I have asthma and it can be awful if I get a cold that goes to my chest so dread to think what flu would be like. :wacko:

They don't do internal exams as routine here, unless I guess you go overdue, which I'm glad about. I'll start having a go at self examination from Sunday as that's when the MWs are bringing the home birth kit around - stupidly scared of doing anything to set things off before. :haha: I tried to have a feel towards the end of my last pregnancy and got very down as I could reach. I think she was born a coupe of days later. :dohh:
I've only had 2 internals while pregnant - one was in labour (watrs had gone and having proper contractions) and I was 3cm and the other was when I was 10cm. The 3cm one hurt like a BITCH but I think she did a bit of a sweep as I was suddenly 10cm within the hour. :shock: I at least had some gas & air to suck on. :haha:

The birth pool I've hired arrived today. Looking forward to having a practice run with it. I reckon Meg will LOVE having a go in it. :haha:

Baby in the midst of an epic bout of hiccups. :cloud9:


----------



## darkstar

Kaiecee said:


> I think I'm the only one not Engaged baby is still high up and cervix super closed

Not engaged here either. I think head and feet are both up in my ribs.


----------



## Lilahbear

I had the flu and whooping cough jabs. I wouldn't normally get the flu jab as they only really give it to you here if you are pregnant, elderly or have a health condition. I did however have flu once and I thought I was going to die and definitely did not want to feel like that while pregnant. Luckily it didn't hurt and I didn't have any kind of reaction to it other than feeling a bit tired.

In my notes from my midwife appointment last week it said that baby's head was 3/5 which once I googled it, I believe means they are engaged?! I had certainly been having some weird feelings down there which I now wonder was maybe them moving into position. Exciting stuff!

I am glad we don't have to have internals here as routine until you are late or in labour. My sister in law said she would have an epidural again just to deal with the pain of the internals!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Weird! But scared! So i was kinda worried because im doing a 24 hr urine collection right now bc of diabetes and checking for pre-e, and seriously ive peed literally 4oz all day...so i called the doctor... I was told i need to push fluids and call them in the morning after i drop off my urine and get bloods taken and tell them the amount... If its still low they want me in the office immediately tomorrow! Im not swollen, my bp is never high, and very rarely do i have protein in my urine.... Im freaking the heck out right now...i literally thought i peed alot bc im always on the da,n toilet!


----------



## AJThomas

I know my cervix is softening but I don't think I'm dilated any yet. My cervix is coming forward but is still quite a ways back so we'll see. I'm definitely counting down.


----------



## gingermango

So Ive been having cramping (irregular) and lower back ache all day and have had a bit of spotting tonight (only slight), Ive got a midwife app tomorrow morning do you think she will check my cervix if I ask her? Im in the UK remember so not sure if they do it at a normal check up? 

For now Im gonna have a clary sage bath and bounce on my birthing ball.


----------



## Poppy84

Is anyone having delayed cutting of the cord and if so, how long r u delaying it?


----------



## AJThomas

Poppy I plan to delay cutting until the cord stops pulsing and turns white, I've read that takes about 15-30 mins so that's what I have in mind but DH is determined that we're having a lotus :dohh: I'm more reluctant but he seems to have his mind made up. We'll see though.


----------



## Lilahbear

Poppy84 said:


> Is anyone having delayed cutting of the cord and if so, how long r u delaying it?

Yeah I think we are going to wait until it stops pulsing. Apparently more and more midwifes are doing that anyway now as standard rather than clamping straight away. Still haven't decided though whether to have a managed or natural third stage.


----------



## span

I'd also like delayed cord cutting. They wouldn't do it last time as I had a fibroid and that can increase the chance of post partum haemorrhage. No fibroid on scans this time but I've had low platelets on recent blood tests so, if they're not in normal range before birth, I imagine they'll also want a managed 3rd stage. :dohh:


----------



## mellywelly

Kaicee, I'm not engaged either.

Sonia, I'm trying hanging upside down from my knees whilst on the setee to try to get baby to turn around from back to back. Found it on spinning babies, not sure if you have come across the technique?


----------



## jellybeans

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/DSC_2131_zps45c96a1f.jpg

35 + 3 sorry i look a mess was just about to get in the bath when my OH jumped me lol x


----------



## Soniamillie01

^ gorgeous!

Ginger - I'm sure if you tell her your symptoms she may check if you ask?

Melly - I've seen that one and going to try tomorrow when a friend is here incase I get stuck! I'm right in thinking knees on sofa, arms / elbows on floor? I've been gym balling it but not sure what I should be doing in it so bounce around, rotate hips etc


----------



## span

Beautiful neat bump Jellybeans. :flower:


----------



## Lillian33

Gorgeous pic Jellybeans!!

Melly, I really hope you start to feel better soon, dont want to feel ill before you go into labour!

Sounds like things are moving along nicely for everyone - or at least we're all at the stage of trying things to make things get moving!!

AFM, I had a very surprising Dr appt yesterday which ended in the doc telling me im looking a bit puffy, have slightly high BP and a bit of swelling so they want to induce me on the 27th December??!! It all happened so quick and I didnt think any of my symptoms were that bad?! Anyway, monitoring for 
pre-e on Friday so we'll see if that induction date sticks. I may have a 2012 baby afterall - never expected this!!

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Lillian, wow! Glad they are looking into it and monitoring it for you. A 2012 baby :) hope Friday goes well.

So . . . A friend of mine recommends caster oil and orange juice??? I've heard mixed reactions and think I will give it a miss but what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one not Engaged baby is still high up and cervix super closed
> 
> You are only at 35 weeks so you still have plenty of time for baby to make a move. Although, do they need baby to be engaged for a c-section? I don't know how those work.Click to expand...

No baby is head down just really high still I just figured with the bh and all the sex and movements I feel low down that something was happening but I guess not I just thought maybe baby would want out sooner but I guess not


----------



## AJThomas

BabyHopeful should b next in line for delivery, I forget how many days away it is but it's very soon!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, yep thats it. Isn't the ball supposed to help baby engage?

I was just reading the royal college of midwives updated policy and they recommend delayed cord clamping now, but I suppose its still down to individual hospital policy?


----------



## La Mere

We will be delaying cord clamping/cutting until it stop pulsing and turns white also. We has planned the same with Rayven but everything happened so fast at the hospital and hubby and I were so tired and thrilled to have our baby we forgot to mention that to the dr., if we had stayed at home her cord cutting would have been delayed also.

Lillian- I hope your appt. goes well on friday. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku for ur advice on delayed cord clamping/cutting. Iv done a little research and have also decided to have it delayed for 30 mins.

On my birth plan it says position for delivery. I don't really know what to put for this cos surely I won't know what's comfortable until I'm doing it


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Sonia, yep thats it. Isn't the ball supposed to help baby engage?
> 
> I was just reading the royal college of midwives updated policy and they recommend delayed cord clamping now, but I suppose its still down to individual hospital policy?

I believe so but not sure what I'm actually supposed to do on it lol.
Midwife said it was also good for opening pelvis which will help give baby that extra space if needs to turn.

In m ante natal classes they said they wait for it to stop pulsing than cut


----------



## La Mere

Poppy, all I know regarding position during labor is I was comfortable laying on my sides, up on all fours and sometimes walking.. I was on my back the whole time I was at the hospital and was horribly uncomfortable and they wouldn't let me move, not that I could with all the junk they had me hooked up to :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

:growlmad::growlmad: DH should just stay out of my way tonight. For the last two days, I don't know what is going on but I am aggravated at everything and am snippy. I haven't been like this the whole time but now I'm ready to go insane on someone. Even my FIL asked if I was ok. He said I seemed off the last couple of days. :shrug: I just want to feel normal again. :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

I had one of those days today Sassy, it was mostly hunger induced for me :haha: didn't help that DH and I dtd and he finished without me and I didn't get to, boy was I grumpy! Food cheered me up a bit tho but I'm still a bit mad at him.


----------



## ARuppe716

I've been off with for two days now and haven't actually rested! I feel like im going non stop trying to get stuff done! Although we had a cleaning service come today and scrub down the house and I gotta say it was worth every penny. My tub, oven, and base boards sparkle!! They cleaned things I would never be able to clean in my current state.

Sounds like we're all nearing the end! Isn't it a blast? Haha


----------



## Betheney

Is there still just 3 jellybean babies.

I'm genuinly surprised no one has gone into spontaneous labour yet.


----------



## AJThomas

My goodness! Is Remi really 1 month old already?!


----------



## darkstar

Wow Lillian that's exciting news! I was just thinking that we don't have many babies yet considering we're over halfway through December. 

Its OH's birthday today and I hadn't bought him a gift yet so I had to go and do that with no clue what I was getting him.. Luckily I found something and I managed to pick him up a Christmas gift at the same time, then I came home and wrapped it all plus the family's presents. I'm exhausted now, I'm only sleeping about 3-4 hours a night at the moment.

I won't be doing delayed cord clamping as I have a fibroid. I haemmoraged after my first baby and thats not something I want again it made my recovery tough. 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully she can give me a clue whether he is still breech or not although I felt hiccups at 3am this morning in the top of my bump. I feel like he is laying transverse right across my belly but we'll see.


----------



## darkstar

Betheney said:


> Is there still just 3 jellybean babies.
> 
> I'm genuinly surprised no one has gone into spontaneous labour yet.

Me too! I was just typing that in my post as you did.. usually there are way more by now in most groups I think?


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> I think I'm the only one not Engaged baby is still high up and cervix super closed

As of last week I wasn't engaged or dilated at all, but that was at 35 weeks where I never even expected an internal let alone to be dilated. I go tomorrow and am curious to see what's going on!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

17,000 posts ladies! Wow!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was just thinking that too deedee!


----------



## darkstar

That's insane!


----------



## DittyByrd

Lillian33 said:


> Gorgeous pic Jellybeans!!
> 
> Melly, I really hope you start to feel better soon, dont want to feel ill before you go into labour!
> 
> Sounds like things are moving along nicely for everyone - or at least we're all at the stage of trying things to make things get moving!!
> 
> AFM, I had a very surprising Dr appt yesterday which ended in the doc telling me im looking a bit puffy, have slightly high BP and a bit of swelling so they want to induce me on the 27th December??!! It all happened so quick and I didnt think any of my symptoms were that bad?! Anyway, monitoring for
> pre-e on Friday so we'll see if that induction date sticks. I may have a 2012 baby afterall - never expected this!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs: xx

So the induction reasoning is because of slightly elevated BP and not just because of fluid retention, right?


----------



## DittyByrd

This is SO cute I had to share. I bought this hat for our newborn pictures. It kills me and it's not even my baby. I think my head may explode seeing my child in this.


----------



## Lillian33

DittyByrd said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pic Jellybeans!!
> 
> Melly, I really hope you start to feel better soon, dont want to feel ill before you go into labour!
> 
> Sounds like things are moving along nicely for everyone - or at least we're all at the stage of trying things to make things get moving!!
> 
> AFM, I had a very surprising Dr appt yesterday which ended in the doc telling me im looking a bit puffy, have slightly high BP and a bit of swelling so they want to induce me on the 27th December??!! It all happened so quick and I didnt think any of my symptoms were that bad?! Anyway, monitoring for
> pre-e on Friday so we'll see if that induction date sticks. I may have a 2012 baby afterall - never expected this!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> So the induction reasoning is because of slightly elevated BP and not just because of fluid retention, right?Click to expand...

Yeah, I kind of think it was a combination of the fluid retention, higher BP and the fact that if it got worse over the holiday period, my doc may not be around! I guess I was just a little surprised as none of my symptoms seemed overly bad and I hadnt even had one round of monitoring yet and he was making an induction date!?


----------



## DittyByrd

Lillian33 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pic Jellybeans!!
> 
> Melly, I really hope you start to feel better soon, dont want to feel ill before you go into labour!
> 
> Sounds like things are moving along nicely for everyone - or at least we're all at the stage of trying things to make things get moving!!
> 
> AFM, I had a very surprising Dr appt yesterday which ended in the doc telling me im looking a bit puffy, have slightly high BP and a bit of swelling so they want to induce me on the 27th December??!! It all happened so quick and I didnt think any of my symptoms were that bad?! Anyway, monitoring for
> pre-e on Friday so we'll see if that induction date sticks. I may have a 2012 baby afterall - never expected this!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> So the induction reasoning is because of slightly elevated BP and not just because of fluid retention, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I kind of think it was a combination of the fluid retention, higher BP and the fact that if it got worse over the holiday period, my doc may not be around! I guess I was just a little surprised as none of my symptoms seemed overly bad and I hadnt even had one round of monitoring yet and he was making an induction date!?Click to expand...

I couldn''t imagine inducing just because of swelling or we'd all end up induced! Hoping you pass your pre-e test. What was your BP?


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> 17,000 posts ladies! Wow!

That's so funny u and nikki wrote what u wrote cuz I serious was just thinking wow that's a lot if posts


----------



## Kaiecee

Did my eyebrows and my nails tomorrow cleaning and before Saturday ill do my hair at least I got something done :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Had a BnB friend give birth today. We were bump buddies last time around, and ended up pregnant together again. She wasnt due until feb 15th though. Little Kali was 3.5 pounds :( Made me stop wishing I was done really fast. I am perfectly ok with being in pain and having no sleep for a few more weeks if it means my sweet little man gets to come home with me. 

On the plus side both mommy and baby are doing well. So someone was truly looking out for them both today.


----------



## Lillian33

DittyByrd said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pic Jellybeans!!
> 
> Melly, I really hope you start to feel better soon, dont want to feel ill before you go into labour!
> 
> Sounds like things are moving along nicely for everyone - or at least we're all at the stage of trying things to make things get moving!!
> 
> AFM, I had a very surprising Dr appt yesterday which ended in the doc telling me im looking a bit puffy, have slightly high BP and a bit of swelling so they want to induce me on the 27th December??!! It all happened so quick and I didnt think any of my symptoms were that bad?! Anyway, monitoring for
> pre-e on Friday so we'll see if that induction date sticks. I may have a 2012 baby afterall - never expected this!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> So the induction reasoning is because of slightly elevated BP and not just because of fluid retention, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I kind of think it was a combination of the fluid retention, higher BP and the fact that if it got worse over the holiday period, my doc may not be around! I guess I was just a little surprised as none of my symptoms seemed overly bad and I hadnt even had one round of monitoring yet and he was making an induction date!?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn''t imagine inducing just because of swelling or we'd all end up induced! Hoping you pass your pre-e test. What was your BP?Click to expand...

I know right!! I am also on medication for Hyperthyroidism so maybe he thinks now that im full term, baby might be better out than in. He did also note a fast weight gain which he thinks is the fluid retention I guess. Gosh I did ask what my BP was but I have the worst baby brain at the moment and cant remember, I will certainly take more note at my monitoring appointment Friday, thanks for the well wishes! :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

AJThomas said:


> BabyHopeful should b next in line for delivery, I forget how many days away it is but it's very soon!

induction a week from today!


----------



## brieri1

I tried about an hour or so of nipple stimulation tonight on top of some birthing ball time. I had a whole bunch of contractions while doing so, but they are becoming less strong and further apart the more time that passes. I should probably just relax and let things happen as they may... I'm just so ready to be done!


----------



## AJThomas

I had some crazy Braxton Hicks tonight that woke me up, I was going to start timing them but then I got out of bed to pee and haven't had any serious ones since so I doubt its anything more than a practice run. They hurt quite a bit tho.


----------



## ARuppe716

Awake at 2am so figured I'd go ahead and post that today I'm full term!! Woohoo!! Come on out little guy!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy full term Aruppe :dance:

I'm 38 weeks today, and have a feeling we are in this for the long haul now! Can see me going through to January x


----------



## claireb86

So for the past few days I've felt very sick (managed not to vomit) and extremely hungry, seems like I'm eating all the time.
I've also overnight and yesterday evening had a lot of BM and obviously a lot of peeling as baby is engaged. 
I would really love it if labour started soon or if not before end of week then after Christmas. Been bouncing on my gym ball so will see if that helps.


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm back! Not totally caught up though everyone ok?

Exciting news about the induction date Lillian! :D Hope your blood pressure comes down though.

Sassy - I've had days where I've been so crabby with DH, he literally couldn't have done anything right! Hopefully he understands. I'm sure you won't have much more of this, you're nearly there :hugs:

I also can't believe the number of posts or that we only have 3 Jellybeans!

The move went well! Cleaners in at the old place today & then we just need to go back & tidy outside. The new place will take a little longer - there are boxes stacked everywhere!!! I lifted more than I should yesterday & was really hurting by the end on the day, so I guess I should leave them, but I so want to get organised before we go away for Christmas!


----------



## Poppy84

Woohoooooo I'm a watermelon at last


----------



## span

Eeek another 37 weeker here! Happy full term baby! :cloud9: I think we've got at least a couple of weeks left....


----------



## ARuppe716

So I've been up for the last two hours with BH, cramping, some mild back pain, and baby moving like crazy. Maybe he knows he can officially make an appearance now! Haha... I'm sure it's nothing though and body just warming up for the big event. I keep drinking water and trying to just relax.


----------



## jrowenj

Happy Full Term day to all the ladies that are watermelons today!!


----------



## claireb86

Just took Jacob to Christmas party at Playgroup.
Had to ring and get my mum to pick us up as I couldn't drive back. Feel so sick and dizzy.
Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Yay 37 weeks today :) lots of back pain and very uncoumfortable but that's about it :( I don't see my doctor until after Christmas I last seen him last week and he decided to push my appointment for two weeks :S


----------



## duckytwins

Yay!! Happy full term day! I never got to be a watermelon! :haha:

I can't wait to hear whose bundle will be here next!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Me too!! 37 weeks!! 

IT IS ON, MATTHEW!!


----------



## Lilahbear

I have also been in such a bad mood the last couple of days around dh and all he has done is be lovely to me. Poor guy. I think my hormones must be doing something as I'm so grumpy, my sense of smell is heightened again like in first tri and I feel a bit nauseous from time to time. Oh the joys!


----------



## jrowenj

Question..... is it possible that my exam hurt so bad yesterday because maybe it was a "sweep?" I am still spotting 24 hours later and there are globs of mucus.......


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Question..... is it possible that my exam hurt so bad yesterday because maybe it was a "sweep?" I am still spotting 24 hours later and there are globs of mucus.......

id call and ask! but that can be your mucus plus!


----------



## Lauren021406

38 weeks today!!!!!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/38w2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Lauren u are definitely ready to pop!!

Congrats to all the full-termers!

I'm officially 38 weeks tomorrow, I'm sure that with so many of us hitting 37,38 and 39 weeks we'll be having some more jellybeans real soon!! I'm looking for the announcements to start this week!


----------



## els1022

That sounds like your mucus plug, Jaime! It may also be gel if they used it to check your cervix. 
I'm excited for more babies! Congrats to all the full-term ladies !!:happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

When I read your post yesterday Jaime and the way you described what he did, I though 'that sounds like a sweep!', could be another jellybean on the way:thumbup:

AFM, still feel really ill, and got earache too now:cry:

I think the hanging upside down maybe doing something as baby has been so active these last 2 days with movement I've not felt before! I tried to check my cervix today but couldn't reach it. Think I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## jrowenj

I hope this lil bean comes by Friday!


----------



## brieri1

Midwife appointment today!!! I can't believe how much weight I've gained. I weigh myself on the morning of my appointments, and I've gained 1 1/2 pounds since last week. Last week!


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> Midwife appointment today!!! I can't believe how much weight I've gained. I weigh myself on the morning of my appointments, and I've gained 1 1/2 pounds since last week. Last week!

I haven't weighed my entire pregnancy but my loose maternity jeans are now too tight, even in the legs. I am trying not to worry until after baby comes but its a little depressing.


----------



## darkstar

Midwife today. I have had cramps and cervix pain for the last 24 hours, hoping that means my little guy has turned head down and working his way into the pelvis, maybe just wishful thinking. Will see if she still thinks he is breech, I can't tell where he is.


----------



## Lilahbear

Two of the girls in my ante natal class emailed to say they had their babies early. Really made me want to meet mine, although I have a feeling this one is going to be late. :-(


----------



## sassy_mom

I agree Sonia. I think I'm in it until the end and then some. Everyone has been telling me oh no you won't go past this weekend. I think they are all crazy. I've been saying she was going to be late the whole time. I'm starting to think I'll be the one that is right. 

Jaime I thought you had a sweep done too. Those are SO painful. I had one with DD and I hurt for 4 days and then had her. I would call up there and ask just so you know. Try to rest as much as you can. :hugs:

Blossom so glad to hear that things for your new house are moving right along! I hope you can get all settled quickly. Make sure you aren't doing too much though! 

Melly I'm sorry you still aren't feeling any better. Orange juice and chicken noodle soup! lol! That is what people always say. Try and relax and hopefully you will be feeling better soon. 

AFM: I'll be cleaning up the car and putting the car seat in so we can get use to it being in there. I'm sure DD will find that exciting. She loves everything that has to do with this baby. She hugs my stomach and tells her she loves her nearly everyday. I may go ahead and keep the diaper bag in there as well. Just one less thing I have to grab when I head out I suppose. It is so nice to see so many of us hitting the 37 week mark. I know I'm hitting 38 tomorrow! I can't believe it is right here at the end. But thank goodness because I'm ready. :haha: I think I'm off to clean up my kitchen and then try and get some walking done today. I'm thinking of having DH take us up to a mall and spend the day walking this baby out. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> Two of the girls in my ante natal class emailed to say they had their babies early. Really made me want to meet mine, although I have a feeling this one is going to be late. :-(

I have the same feeling Lilah! I am so ready to meet my newest little girl! The waiting is so hard especially when we are full term and it would safe for them to ... GET OUT! hahahahaha!


----------



## AJThomas

I hope my little bean is early or right on time, otherwise my brother won't get to meet him or might only have a day to see him.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Urge I'm having a complete meltdown!
I've been out with a friend today and know I've overdone it as I'm now shattered, really emotional and ratty!

My whole body is hurting, my hips are killing, my feet hurt, my boobs hurt, my nipples are on fire, my nose is bunged up, my backaches - :cry: 
I feel like I've really hit a brick wall today, physically and emotionally! Not sure I could take much more. I've been asleep and DH woke me up and then said something not even nasty and I started crying. I've sat here listening to him moan about foot cramp. FOOT CRAMP?!? I'll give you bloody foot cramp mate!

ARGGGHHH, sorry ladies and I know I've not articulated that very well but I AM WELL AND TRULY DONE!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Is it also weird that I am really struggling with not working?


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry you're ill Melly :( Hope you're all recovered & well before labour!

Lilah, Sassy, I'm sure I'll go over too. I know I still have nearly 6 weeks left, but I feel less pregnant than I did at 30 weeks with DS. Luckily that means I'm in no rush for her to arrive, as I really want to get everything sorted around the house first & it's very slow progress with just me & DS. I do need to quit with the heavy work though, as I can feel my tummy muscles have just started to split this last couple of days & I don't want them to part too much if I can help it.

I know you're finding it physically tough though Sassy, so I hope your baby doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## span

Aw Sonia I don't blame you for the meltdown. :hugs: Hope you manage to get some decent sleep tonight and properly recover from today. I keep getting fed up when hubby moans he's tired too whenever I say how knackered I am, even though he's getting loads more sleep than me and has just had 5 days off work. :grr:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sonia I am sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know how you feel! I know it seems like forever but just hang in there. That baby will be here and you will start feeling back to normal in no time at all!! For now, definitely rest!!! Prop up your feet and have DH take care of you. 

Blossom I feel the same ... less pregnant than I did with DD so I think that is why I feel like I will go over. With DD, I was really uncomfortable and now I seem to be handling pregnancy much better. My bones hurt the worst so I seem to be able to function better than last time. It just feels like it FOREVER. lol! It is when my pelvis and hips start grinding that I start counting the days. haha! I can't wait to see all our little beans! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, Drs office called. I have positive B Strep, no biggy, just have to tell the nurses when I'm at the hospital so they can give me antibiotics. She also said my blood work was fine and even better than last time, so I guess all this being tired is due to peeing massive amounts during the night.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Urge I'm having a complete meltdown!
> I've been out with a friend today and know I've overdone it as I'm now shattered, really emotional and ratty!
> 
> My whole body is hurting, my hips are killing, my feet hurt, my boobs hurt, my nipples are on fire, my nose is bunged up, my backaches - :cry:
> I feel like I've really hit a brick wall today, physically and emotionally! Not sure I could take much more. I've been asleep and DH woke me up and then said something not even nasty and I started crying. I've sat here listening to him moan about foot cramp. FOOT CRAMP?!? I'll give you bloody foot cramp mate!
> 
> ARGGGHHH, sorry ladies and I know I've not articulated that very well but I AM WELL AND TRULY DONE!

Aww Sweetie, the struggles for the enjoyment of being a Mommy. :hugs: You're not alone, hope after a good night sleep you do feel better. Crying is a good thing too, it's gonna make tomorrow feel even better. :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Sonia - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I totally get where you're at. That's what I felt like with DS. I couldn't cope & would cry so easily towards the end & I just felt horrible. Not weird missing work either! Hope you manage to sleep tonight & have a better day tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hi Ladies,

Not doing well over here! For sure! Last night I was in the E.R. for elevated blood pressure, migraine, vomiting.. They finally stabilized me and my doctor told me to finish my 24 hour urine this morning, get blood work and come to his office straight away. Baby looks fantastic, they are more concerned about me. My headache has gone way down, but the nausea, even after taking nausea meds is horrendous, and I cant eat. We are waiting on my 24 hour urine and bloodwork to see what to do from here. My blood pressure went down , but it is still elevated for me. I usually run in the 90's, last night it was 140's, not overly exaggerated high, but high for me.. 

So now I have to call back at 2:30 for results. If it doesnt look good they are sending me to the specialists 45 minutes away from where we live to be monitored and have testing done. He is concerned about the headache and intercerebral hemorrhage (which I DEF do NOT feel that it is) but he said I know it may not sound like a possibility, but your almost full term, and your a long term diabetic and your very brittle right now and I have to do what I have to do, and I have seen it before, so it worries me. He just doesnt want anything to affect baby either, and he wants to make sure its not pre-eclampsia. 

Im just so tired, so I am waiting to call and then going from there. Fingers crossed I can just sleep in my own bed tonight!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Not doing well over here! For sure! Last night I was in the E.R. for elevated blood pressure, migraine, vomiting.. They finally stabilized me and my doctor told me to finish my 24 hour urine this morning, get blood work and come to his office straight away. Baby looks fantastic, they are more concerned about me. My headache has gone way down, but the nausea, even after taking nausea meds is horrendous, and I cant eat. We are waiting on my 24 hour urine and bloodwork to see what to do from here. My blood pressure went down , but it is still elevated for me. I usually run in the 90's, last night it was 140's, not overly exaggerated high, but high for me..
> 
> So now I have to call back at 2:30 for results. If it doesnt look good they are sending me to the specialists 45 minutes away from where we live to be monitored and have testing done. He is concerned about the headache and intercerebral hemorrhage (which I DEF do NOT feel that it is) but he said I know it may not sound like a possibility, but your almost full term, and your a long term diabetic and your very brittle right now and I have to do what I have to do, and I have seen it before, so it worries me. He just doesnt want anything to affect baby either, and he wants to make sure its not pre-eclampsia.
> 
> Im just so tired, so I am waiting to call and then going from there. Fingers crossed I can just sleep in my own bed tonight!

Oh no! So sorry you had such an awful night! Will be thinking of you girls and praying, hoping everything is alright. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikki - sorry to hear that and sending you big big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:am thinking of you.

Thanks ladies, I definitely need a good cry and an early night. I'm just so irritable and ratty tonight, god knows what's going on!

Is it odd that I actually like this raspberry leaf tea? Lol x


----------



## jrowenj

Og nikki...feel better hun xoxo


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Nikki, sorry to hear u had such a crazy night, I hope theyll be able to get everything sorted out for u and baby can stay in there until full term. The good thing is they're keeping an eye on you so I'm sure everything will be fine. Worst case scenario is u may have a little treasure like Remi :)

Sonia I like the tea too. Don't feel bad about missing work, its natural that you would after getting used to being out everyday. I totally feel u on the grumpiness, DH gets the side eye everytime he starts talking about some little ache or pain, I'm like join the line!!


----------



## jrowenj

Sonia... have a good cry and let it out!


----------



## span

Sorry you've had such a nightmare time Nikki. :hugs: Hope the results are good and you don't have to go elsewhere. :nope:

Sonia - I also love RLT. :coffee: I'm also drinking nettle tea as I've heard that can help with low platelets. It's VILE - like pond water. The only way I can drink it is with mint teabag brewed in with it. :wacko:


----------



## darkstar

Hope you feel better soon Nikki, keep us posted. All that nausea sounds awful.

Sonia it normal to have meltdowns, vent away :hugs: It will all be worth it when you get that baby in your arms and you'll forget about these last few weeks.

I feel like this baby has moved around a lot in the last 24 hours and I am obsessing over trying to figure out which way he's lying. I don't know why when I have an appointment later today. Now I have myself convinced that he doesn't feel big enough in there. I think I'm losing the plot :dohh: I blame sleep deprivation, not only do I struggle with insomnia now but OH has been snoring every night and I end up moving to the spare bedroom and reading on my ereader until I can get back to sleep.


----------



## Lillian33

Oh gosh Nikki, I really hope you start feeling better and your test results come back ok. Thinking of you and sending :hugs:

Big :hugs: for you too Sonia, as the other girls have said, just let it out! We're always here if you need to vent :flower:

Hope you feel better too Melly :hugs:

We're really all at the end of our ropes arent we, big hugs to everyone!

Blossom, so glad your move went well :thumbup: ours went to plan, I didnt have to lift a finger which was good. I love our new place, so much space and calm peaceful surroundings :)

Fingers crossed for a head down baby today Darkstar!

xxx


----------



## Lauren021406

nikki feel better!


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, I've had to start prodding DH when he starts snoring, I have enough trouble sleeping without him keeping me up snoring. He chooses to stay up late so he can play games, and the more tired he is, the worse the snoring is. On the other hand I'm up late against my will cause I'm too uncomfortable to sleep, so I refuse to let him keep me up and since I'm not at my house I don't have the option to go sleep elsewhere.


----------



## jrowenj

I feel like this baby is never gonna comeeee


----------



## Little J

iv missed u ladies!!!

Sassy- thanks for the sweet message :hugs:

iv been MIA for so long, after Ducky and else were there any new beans that arrived?!

Heres what iv been up to since my birthday diagnosis of gall stones.... I was called to go to the hospital ASAP bc they were worried about a stone they saw in my bile duct. I was scheduled for am emergency ECRP surgery the following day which they put in a stint and removed the stone from my duct. The bad part was that there is a sligh rare/slight risk of pancreatitis... which i sadly got :cry: i was in SO much pain after the surgery. I couldnt get any sleep bc of it and i was woken up all the time by nurses to get my vitals checked etc. I couldnt eat bc i was so sick and puking from pain meds and i couldnt sleep either bc i could only lay in 2 positions without hurting myself or causing pain which caused severe back sorness. The day after surgery they checked Braxtons HR and it was high, so he was stressed. they hooked me up to a monitor where apparently i was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart.... they upped by IV with more fluids to see if that would take care of them but nope.... still 2-3 minutes apart and i felt SO much pressure in my vajay. I was so scared the stress from surgery got me to go into preterm labor. THey did a cervix check and luckly it was nice and tight so i was having contractions like that bc my uterus was stressed from everything my body was going through. Braxtons HR finally came back to normal but i still had contractions. I BEGGED to let me go home to try and get rest and even tho they ddint want me to, they let me go home saturday night. THe gall bladder/pancreatitis pain has been getting better but my lower backache KILLED i could cry, i couldnt even sit in a chair. Yesterday i saw my OBGYN and i lost all the weight i had gained during the pregnancy in less than a weel (7lbs) :cry: i felt like i was letting my baby down... but i was so sick and couldnt eat bc of the surgery. I tried to snack here adn there but it was hard. Braxton is still measuring a week ahead *thank goodness* and moving around alot. I was so worried about him. She is sending me for a growth scan next week just to check on him to see how big he actually is. My bloods are looking better which means my body is getting back to "normal" for my gall bladder and pancreas but my Dr. prescribed me with oral pain meds (even tho they make me sick) bc of how much pain i was in with my back. THANK GOD i took them, bc i finall have gotten some releif where i can sleep and sit.... im finally able to eat more than just a cracker now. 

The bad thing now, is a month after Braxton is born i have to have 2 more surgeries, 1 to get my stint removed from my bile duct, and another to get my gall bladder out:nope: thats going to be aweful with a new born.... It also has sucked bc i havent been able to work for a week and a half, hubby and i cant afford that and it makes me worry :nope: but i know i cant work bc of the pain im in.... but after this weekend im hoping ill be ok as long as i take it easy. 

Sorry to leave you guys hanging, i was just so sick and in pain i couldnt talk to anyone. I am in bed 85% of the day bc thats the only place i feel i get some releif (for sure now that i have some pain meds)

Hope Everyone is doing ok!?


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> Lol, I've had to start prodding DH when he starts snoring, I have enough trouble sleeping without him keeping me up snoring. He chooses to stay up late so he can play games, and the more tired he is, the worse the snoring is. On the other hand I'm up late against my will cause I'm too uncomfortable to sleep, so I refuse to let him keep me up and since I'm not at my house I don't have the option to go sleep elsewhere.

I think if I had to stay in the same room as him I'd never get any sleep, prodding or making him roll over doesn't help or if it does its only temporary. He's only like this when he's super stressed with work or when he's smoking and unfortunately he started smoking again (supposed to be quitting in a few days time). I hate it.


----------



## Little J

ps. my vagina feels like its breaking in half! but the Dr. said thts normal for this stage. Melly now i know what you were talking about!


----------



## darkstar

Little J said:


> iv missed u ladies!!!
> 
> Sassy- thanks for the sweet message :hugs:
> 
> iv been MIA for so long, after Ducky and else were there any new beans that arrived?!
> 
> Heres what iv been up to since my birthday diagnosis of gall stones.... I was called to go to the hospital ASAP bc they were worried about a stone they saw in my bile duct. I was scheduled for am emergency ECRP surgery the following day which they put in a stint and removed the stone from my duct. The bad part was that there is a sligh rare/slight risk of pancreatitis... which i sadly got :cry: i was in SO much pain after the surgery. I couldnt get any sleep bc of it and i was woken up all the time by nurses to get my vitals checked etc. I couldnt eat bc i was so sick and puking from pain meds and i couldnt sleep either bc i could only lay in 2 positions without hurting myself or causing pain which caused severe back sorness. The day after surgery they checked Braxtons HR and it was high, so he was stressed. they hooked me up to a monitor where apparently i was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart.... they upped by IV with more fluids to see if that would take care of them but nope.... still 2-3 minutes apart and i felt SO much pressure in my vajay. I was so scared the stress from surgery got me to go into preterm labor. THey did a cervix check and luckly it was nice and tight so i was having contractions like that bc my uterus was stressed from everything my body was going through. Braxtons HR finally came back to normal but i still had contractions. I BEGGED to let me go home to try and get rest and even tho they ddint want me to, they let me go home saturday night. THe gall bladder/pancreatitis pain has been getting better but my lower backache KILLED i could cry, i couldnt even sit in a chair. Yesterday i saw my OBGYN and i lost all the weight i had gained during the pregnancy in less than a weel (7lbs) :cry: i felt like i was letting my baby down... but i was so sick and couldnt eat bc of the surgery. I tried to snack here adn there but it was hard. Braxton is still measuring a week ahead *thank goodness* and moving around alot. I was so worried about him. She is sending me for a growth scan next week just to check on him to see how big he actually is. My bloods are looking better which means my body is getting back to "normal" for my gall bladder and pancreas but my Dr. prescribed me with oral pain meds (even tho they make me sick) bc of how much pain i was in with my back. THANK GOD i took them, bc i finall have gotten some releif where i can sleep and sit.... im finally able to eat more than just a cracker now.
> 
> The bad thing now, is a month after Braxton is born i have to have 2 more surgeries, 1 to get my stint removed from my bile duct, and another to get my gall bladder out:nope: thats going to be aweful with a new born.... It also has sucked bc i havent been able to work for a week and a half, hubby and i cant afford that and it makes me worry :nope: but i know i cant work bc of the pain im in.... but after this weekend im hoping ill be ok as long as i take it easy.
> 
> Sorry to leave you guys hanging, i was just so sick and in pain i couldnt talk to anyone. I am in bed 85% of the day bc thats the only place i feel i get some releif (for sure now that i have some pain meds)
> 
> Hope Everyone is doing ok!?

Oh wow you've had it tough, I hope you feel better quickly and the pain relief helps you. That sucks to have to have surgery with a newborn but at least you'll feel better after that and hopefully have no more trouble.


----------



## jrowenj

Little j... what an experience. So happy braxton is well... sorry you have to get surgery later on, but luckily u and braxton are safe


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> iv missed u ladies!!!
> 
> Sassy- thanks for the sweet message :hugs:
> 
> iv been MIA for so long, after Ducky and else were there any new beans that arrived?!
> 
> Heres what iv been up to since my birthday diagnosis of gall stones.... I was called to go to the hospital ASAP bc they were worried about a stone they saw in my bile duct. I was scheduled for am emergency ECRP surgery the following day which they put in a stint and removed the stone from my duct. The bad part was that there is a sligh rare/slight risk of pancreatitis... which i sadly got :cry: i was in SO much pain after the surgery. I couldnt get any sleep bc of it and i was woken up all the time by nurses to get my vitals checked etc. I couldnt eat bc i was so sick and puking from pain meds and i couldnt sleep either bc i could only lay in 2 positions without hurting myself or causing pain which caused severe back sorness. The day after surgery they checked Braxtons HR and it was high, so he was stressed. they hooked me up to a monitor where apparently i was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart.... they upped by IV with more fluids to see if that would take care of them but nope.... still 2-3 minutes apart and i felt SO much pressure in my vajay. I was so scared the stress from surgery got me to go into preterm labor. THey did a cervix check and luckly it was nice and tight so i was having contractions like that bc my uterus was stressed from everything my body was going through. Braxtons HR finally came back to normal but i still had contractions. I BEGGED to let me go home to try and get rest and even tho they ddint want me to, they let me go home saturday night. THe gall bladder/pancreatitis pain has been getting better but my lower backache KILLED i could cry, i couldnt even sit in a chair. Yesterday i saw my OBGYN and i lost all the weight i had gained during the pregnancy in less than a weel (7lbs) :cry: i felt like i was letting my baby down... but i was so sick and couldnt eat bc of the surgery. I tried to snack here adn there but it was hard. Braxton is still measuring a week ahead *thank goodness* and moving around alot. I was so worried about him. She is sending me for a growth scan next week just to check on him to see how big he actually is. My bloods are looking better which means my body is getting back to "normal" for my gall bladder and pancreas but my Dr. prescribed me with oral pain meds (even tho they make me sick) bc of how much pain i was in with my back. THANK GOD i took them, bc i finall have gotten some releif where i can sleep and sit.... im finally able to eat more than just a cracker now.
> 
> The bad thing now, is a month after Braxton is born i have to have 2 more surgeries, 1 to get my stint removed from my bile duct, and another to get my gall bladder out:nope: thats going to be aweful with a new born.... It also has sucked bc i havent been able to work for a week and a half, hubby and i cant afford that and it makes me worry :nope: but i know i cant work bc of the pain im in.... but after this weekend im hoping ill be ok as long as i take it easy.
> 
> Sorry to leave you guys hanging, i was just so sick and in pain i couldnt talk to anyone. I am in bed 85% of the day bc thats the only place i feel i get some releif (for sure now that i have some pain meds)
> 
> Hope Everyone is doing ok!?


Oh hunnie! That sounds awful! Glad your getting releif now though.... I know with surgery itll be hard when baby is here, but everything will work out!! Good luck hun and thanks for the update!


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Little J so glad to hear that u and Braxton are fine and he won't be making an appearance this early. Hope you continue to improve hun and get some relief from the pain and discomfort.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank the lord! No pre-e... Im home and laying in bed and dont need to see the specialist since my headache is easing up, still nauseous though, boo!

Thank u all for ur concerns!

Have ultrasound tomorrow and nst again ...they want to check the placenta for calcification..my blood sugars are so brittle and are dropping in the past week which is unusual in pregnancy near the end ( usually u double or triple your insulin needs by now ). .... Im so over the doctors and hospitals... If theres calcification they will induce earlier than 39 weeks...oy vey...but for now im going to enjoy my bed cuddled up w my dog! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thank the lord! No pre-e... Im home and laying in bed and dont need to see the specialist since my headache is easing up, still nauseous though, boo!
> 
> Thank u all for ur concerns!
> 
> Have ultrasound tomorrow and nst again ...they want to check the placenta for calcification..my blood sugars are so brittle and are dropping in the past week which is unusual in pregnancy near the end ( usually u double or triple your insulin needs by now ). .... Im so over the doctors and hospitals... If theres calcification they will induce earlier than 39 weeks...oy vey...but for now im going to enjoy my bed cuddled up w my dog!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!

Great news, enjoy the rest!


----------



## jrowenj

Glad u can get some cuddle time with urdoggy!


----------



## Lilahbear

I'm sorry to hear so many of you are having a tough time. Big hugs to all you ladies who are suffering. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Goodness it's been quite a day on here!! I hope everyone is feeling better and lots of hugs are being sent your way!


----------



## jrowenj

Im still having big globs of brownish pink discharge!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
Happy everything is good with u and baby I wanted to know if sugars go low can u feel like shit cuz I don't feel so good and my sugars are much lower than usual 

Littlej
Wow u been thru a lot and it's still not done hope all goes well for ur surgeries after lo is born and that everything else gets easier :) 

Jaime
U should maybe call again to find out if its ok


----------



## confused87com

well my january jellybean is misbehaving ( just like her big bro did- thankfully later on tho!). So she will no longer be a january one but is arriving 21/12/12! eeeek, so close, had steroids and they think she is 5lb, stopped growing a few weeks ago :( i dreamed of a vbac, but after seeing consultant and finding out that if i needed inducing ( which i prob wud) it was a slim chance of success. well that was before she decided to fall off the growth charts, so sadly i will never have my vbac, but my dream was a term baby i could take home, i saw so much with my son, i am greatful i got so far.......eeek jessica will be here on friday!


----------



## span

LittleJ - wow you've really be through it you poor thing. Hope the pain continues to improve. Glad that Braxton is doing ok. :hugs:

Nikki - good to hear the results were ok. Hope your placenta is looking good tomorrow. :flower:

Jrowenj - definately sounds like your plug/a bloody show. I had browny pinky discharge for a week before I went into labour last time. Was similar to the end of AF. 

Confused - wow not long to go then. Glad she's baked for longer than your son. She'll be such a dink bless her. :cloud9: Hope it all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little j - lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry about the post birth surgery but glad they have managed to do something short term to ease the pain. Any chance they will delay the surgery after birth? We're all here for you hun.

Nikki - glad there is no pre-e, I bet you are relieved. Hope the nasea passes soon.

UK ladies - one born every minute, what happened next 10pm :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - So glad it all went to plan & you're happy there :happydance: I'm glad neither of our babies showed up early to complicate things!

Nikki - Glad you're snuggled up with your doggy & hope your body stops going haywire! Feel better :hugs:

LittleJ - What a time you've had! I know it'll be rough having to have another surgery after the baby is here, but you'll get through it. The main thing is that you're both ok. Hope you start to feel better & things improve from here :hugs:

AJ - How annoying is it when they snore?! DH has been driving me mad with snoring recently. I totally feel your pain :hugs:

Confused - Sorry about the complication, but exciting that you'll be meeting her soon. Good luck :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I went to drop off some mail to the box and somebody asked me if I was having twins! I started cracking up, because I know how massive I look hahahaha, no reason on getting my feelings hurt when I myself wonder how there is only one in there hahaha.

Oh, and I'm completely useless at walking without hubby by my side, even if he does make fun of my waddling and the fact that I have lost all ability to walk straight. I seriously feel like I've ran the whole way back.


----------



## jrowenj

span said:


> LittleJ - wow you've really be through it you poor thing. Hope the pain continues to improve. Glad that Braxton is doing ok. :hugs:
> 
> Nikki - good to hear the results were ok. Hope your placenta is looking good tomorrow. :flower:
> 
> Jrowenj - definately sounds like your plug/a bloody show. I had browny pinky discharge for a week before I went into labour last time. Was similar to the end of AF.
> 
> Confused - wow not long to go then. Glad she's baked for longer than your son. She'll be such a dink bless her. :cloud9: Hope it all goes well. :hugs:

 Yeah it resembles end of AF. A week...ughhh


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> span said:
> 
> 
> LittleJ - wow you've really be through it you poor thing. Hope the pain continues to improve. Glad that Braxton is doing ok. :hugs:
> 
> Nikki - good to hear the results were ok. Hope your placenta is looking good tomorrow. :flower:
> 
> Jrowenj - definately sounds like your plug/a bloody show. I had browny pinky discharge for a week before I went into labour last time. Was similar to the end of AF.
> 
> Confused - wow not long to go then. Glad she's baked for longer than your son. She'll be such a dink bless her. :cloud9: Hope it all goes well. :hugs:
> 
> Yeah it resembles end of AF. A week...ughhhClick to expand...

You never know, could be quicker! Very excited for you if it is the start of it all happening! :)


----------



## span

It could well be quicker - that was just in my case. I got terribly excited for a couple of days then gradually got fed up over the next few days. At least it shows that things are moving and your cervix is likely dilating. :thumbup:
Do lots of bouncing on a birthing/exercise ball. :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Hi girls! Seems like y'all have been busy little bees!!!

Betheney- I can't believe Remi is already a month old! How exciting!! I was also thinking about our 3 little Jellybeans and that more of us haven't started going into labor yet!

DeeDee- Isn't it crazy?! Guess we're all so close, it's hard for us not to talk to each other!! Haha, I know what you mean about wondering yourself how just one baby could be in there!! 

Lillian- How exciting you got your induction date!! I hope your BP comes down though, hun! :hugs:

Blossom- Welcome back! Glad to hear things are going well with the big move! Try to take it easy, don't over do it, hun! :hugs:

Happy full term to all the 37 weekers! I'll be joining you in 2 days!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see whose little bundle is next!!!

Jaime- I have no idea, hun. :hugs: Maybe you should give your Dr. a call? Could be another Jellybean soon!! 

Lauren- You look great, hun! 

Darkstar- Fx'd baby has turned for you!!

Sonia- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Take it easy, put your feet up and just relax. I'm sorry you are so shattered, hun. :hugs: I like the RLT as well, mine has a few other herbs in it that don't make it taste the greatest, but with the proper amount of sugar/honey.. it tastes great! :thumbup:

Sassy, Lilah & Blossom- Oddly enough, I feel MORE pregnant than I did with DD. :haha: Though, I still have a feeling LO might be making a late appearance!

Nikki- I am sorry about your nightmare of a night, hun. :hugs: But very happy about the good news and you don't have pre-e! Enjoy your rest!

Melly- Hope you get to feeling better soon! :hugs:

LittleJ- Oh, honey! I am so glad to hear you and Braxton are safe! I am sorry you are in so much pain and about the tough time you are having. Glad you are getting a little relief from the pain and discomfort! Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Confused- Glad she baked for longer than your DS, but sorry about the complications! Bet you're excited to meet your little girl, though!

I got my weekly email from welcome baby home saying I am now 37 weeks, even though all my tickers say I've got to wait two more days! Still makes me chuckle! I've finally been getting some decent sleep, but have been waking up even more tired than when I wasn't sleeping well it seems! And my BH have started coming back with a little vengeance... They've been pretty painful and my lower back has been really aching! Feels like baby might be engaging as I'm peeing more frequently, not sure if this is related but my BM's have been getting loose as well (sorry for TMI). Hope everyone is doing okay now and sorry for those of you I am sure that I missed!! There was just so much to catch up on!! Much <3 to you girls!


----------



## ARuppe716

Little J my mom had her gallbladder out and it wasn't too bad. She had a tough time with her abdominals the first week or so but then felt much better! 

On a side note everyone complains about their dh... Well I'm here lounging on the bed with my cat and now she is snoring and has horrible smelly gas!! She's lucky she's cute...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just saw the August 2013 thread. Aww, we were all there at some point too... it just seems like it was AGES ago!


----------



## Lillian33

Little J said:


> iv missed u ladies!!!
> 
> Sassy- thanks for the sweet message :hugs:
> 
> iv been MIA for so long, after Ducky and else were there any new beans that arrived?!
> 
> Heres what iv been up to since my birthday diagnosis of gall stones.... I was called to go to the hospital ASAP bc they were worried about a stone they saw in my bile duct. I was scheduled for am emergency ECRP surgery the following day which they put in a stint and removed the stone from my duct. The bad part was that there is a sligh rare/slight risk of pancreatitis... which i sadly got :cry: i was in SO much pain after the surgery. I couldnt get any sleep bc of it and i was woken up all the time by nurses to get my vitals checked etc. I couldnt eat bc i was so sick and puking from pain meds and i couldnt sleep either bc i could only lay in 2 positions without hurting myself or causing pain which caused severe back sorness. The day after surgery they checked Braxtons HR and it was high, so he was stressed. they hooked me up to a monitor where apparently i was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart.... they upped by IV with more fluids to see if that would take care of them but nope.... still 2-3 minutes apart and i felt SO much pressure in my vajay. I was so scared the stress from surgery got me to go into preterm labor. THey did a cervix check and luckly it was nice and tight so i was having contractions like that bc my uterus was stressed from everything my body was going through. Braxtons HR finally came back to normal but i still had contractions. I BEGGED to let me go home to try and get rest and even tho they ddint want me to, they let me go home saturday night. THe gall bladder/pancreatitis pain has been getting better but my lower backache KILLED i could cry, i couldnt even sit in a chair. Yesterday i saw my OBGYN and i lost all the weight i had gained during the pregnancy in less than a weel (7lbs) :cry: i felt like i was letting my baby down... but i was so sick and couldnt eat bc of the surgery. I tried to snack here adn there but it was hard. Braxton is still measuring a week ahead *thank goodness* and moving around alot. I was so worried about him. She is sending me for a growth scan next week just to check on him to see how big he actually is. My bloods are looking better which means my body is getting back to "normal" for my gall bladder and pancreas but my Dr. prescribed me with oral pain meds (even tho they make me sick) bc of how much pain i was in with my back. THANK GOD i took them, bc i finall have gotten some releif where i can sleep and sit.... im finally able to eat more than just a cracker now.
> 
> The bad thing now, is a month after Braxton is born i have to have 2 more surgeries, 1 to get my stint removed from my bile duct, and another to get my gall bladder out:nope: thats going to be aweful with a new born.... It also has sucked bc i havent been able to work for a week and a half, hubby and i cant afford that and it makes me worry :nope: but i know i cant work bc of the pain im in.... but after this weekend im hoping ill be ok as long as i take it easy.
> 
> Sorry to leave you guys hanging, i was just so sick and in pain i couldnt talk to anyone. I am in bed 85% of the day bc thats the only place i feel i get some releif (for sure now that i have some pain meds)
> 
> Hope Everyone is doing ok!?

Wow LittleJ you sure have had a rough run :( Sending you big hugs and hoping you're feeling better soon. So glad Braxton is doing well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry ladies random tmi question . . . Has anyone else found that their BM have increased but that they are more constipated / solid (sorry)? I went through the loser stage and have now been like this for days, and the pressure that side is immense, all day! I wonder whether this is a side effect of him being back to back?


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks for the update Confused, what a relief it must be that baby is full term and you don't have to worry about that! Can't believe we'll have another bean in 2 days, then BabyHopeful next Tuesday I believe?

Jaime sounds like u may go at any time too! The spotting must be annoying but it might be a sign of good things to come!

Aruppe at least with DH I have to put up with it, if it was a cat he would be put out pretty fast!

Deedee just think that by August we'll all have 7-8 month olds!!


----------



## gingermango

So had a midwife app today, baba's head is now fully engaged :) measuring fine so its just a matter of waiting now lol

However I went to finish my christmas shopping today, spent two hours walking round town and man can I feel it tonight. Plus everytime he moves it hurts, he must be getting strong lol.

Cant believe we're all so close to having our babies now! I wonder if we will have an Christmas day babies???


----------



## darkstar

gingermango said:


> So had a midwife app today, baba's head is now fully engaged :) measuring fine so its just a matter of waiting now lol
> 
> However I went to finish my christmas shopping today, spent two hours walking round town and man can I feel it tonight. Plus everytime he moves it hurts, he must be getting strong lol.
> 
> Cant believe we're all so close to having our babies now! I wonder if we will have an Christmas day babies???


Good news that baby is engaged. I get painful movements from my little guy too, they give me such a fright sometimes as well.

Ugh I would hate to be labouring on Christmas Day. I have my family staying and I sincerely do not want them witnessing me in labour lol.


----------



## Little J

Soniamillie01 said:


> Little j - lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry about the post birth surgery but glad they have managed to do something short term to ease the pain. Any chance they will delay the surgery after birth? We're all here for you hun.
> 
> Nikki - glad there is no pre-e, I bet you are relieved. Hope the nasea passes soon.
> 
> UK ladies - one born every minute, what happened next 10pm :)

no :( the stint has to come out not long after the baby is born bc it gets all gunky in the bile duct and they dont want it to get clogged and cause WORSE problems. they thought it was the best thing to do for now bc of how many gall stones they found in my gall bladder and they didnt want me to run into the same problem as one dropping into the duct before LO is ready to come out. and for some reason they cant combine both surgeries either? kinda stinks..... :nope:

Nikk- glad your doing ok! hope the things with your sugars are ok. Just get to 37 weeks dear and Ella will be perfect.

confused- im sorry to hear your LO stopped growing :hugs: hope the Drs can do their best to help her out so she can be nice a strong when she comes into the world


----------



## Soniamillie01

Little J said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Little j - lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry about the post birth surgery but glad they have managed to do something short term to ease the pain. Any chance they will delay the surgery after birth? We're all here for you hun.
> 
> Nikki - glad there is no pre-e, I bet you are relieved. Hope the nasea passes soon.
> 
> UK ladies - one born every minute, what happened next 10pm :)
> 
> no :( the stint has to come out not long after the baby is born bc it gets all gunky in the bile duct and they dont want it to get clogged and cause WORSE problems. they thought it was the best thing to do for now bc of how many gall stones they found in my gall bladder and they didnt want me to run into the same problem as one dropping into the duct before LO is ready to come out. and for some reason they cant combine both surgeries either? kinda stinks..... :nope:
> 
> Nikk- glad your doing ok! hope the things with your sugars are ok. Just get to 37 weeks dear and Ella will be perfect.
> 
> confused- im sorry to hear your LO stopped growing :hugs: hope the Drs can do their best to help her out so she can be nice a strong when she comes into the worldClick to expand...

:hugs: the main thing is that the two of you are ok x


----------



## jrowenj

I have a BF question. If i wanna breastfeed but also pump so my husband or visitors can feed the baby, how do i do both? What kind of schedule... does my question make sense?


----------



## Kaiecee

Littlej
Do u know why lo stopped growing will that b an issue?


----------



## Kaiecee

Watching dh clean for me is so sexy lol :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

jrowenj said:


> I have a BF question. If i wanna breastfeed but also pump so my husband or visitors can feed the baby, how do i do both? What kind of schedule... does my question make sense?

Since your body will try to establish and regulate your BM you'll want to feed baby first and then pump after feedings. I found that I was able to build up quite a stash pumping 2 or 3 time a day after feeds. You could choose to pump after every feeding, but youll be a very busy mama if you do! 

Hope that helps :D


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey everyone. I've had a pretty rough day. I am writing from my hospital bed.

I had my 36 weeks appointment today at 2:15. I carried a big tray of soft pretzels to the office and sat in the waiting room for about 10 minutes before being called back. My alarm bells went off when I saw I have gained 5lbs in 6 days. I knew my feet were swollen and could tell I was retaining fluid big time.

The nurse took my BP and it was 166/98. The doctor repeated it and it was 150/90. Not good. It was perfect last week. Thankfully the urine was clear of protein.

My OB was very concerned with the water weight gain and the high BP and admitted me to the hospital for 24 hours of monitoring. Baby is doing great. My BP stabilized and came down quite a bit since I've been admitted. They are collecting urine, did a million blood tests that were normal, and are doing intermittent fetal monitoring.

I either have pre-eclampsia (they don't think so at this point) or pregnancy-induced hypertension. It depends on how the testing plays out and what my BP does, but for now it looks like bed rest +/- BP meds and more monitoring. He mentioned the dreaded Induction word as well, which really bums me out.

I know it's irrational, but I feel like my body is betraying us. I am so bummed that this little bean will likely come early via induction.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh ditty, i can relate, but yours sounds way more serious! Its good they are taking precautions though..i assume u dont want induction, but it may be best for baby... :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

It looks like my go at breast feeding is over. Christian lost weight again and he needs to be put on formula. The dr said he needs to be back at birthweight by two weeks, and he doesn't have much time left. I so wanted it to work this time. :cry:


----------



## Lauren021406

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sorry ladies random tmi question . . . Has anyone else found that their BM have increased but that they are more constipated / solid (sorry)? I went through the loser stage and have now been like this for days, and the pressure that side is immense, all day! I wonder whether this is a side effect of him being back to back?

Omg thats happening to me!! I hope someone has answers..


----------



## jrowenj

mommyof2peas said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have a BF question. If i wanna breastfeed but also pump so my husband or visitors can feed the baby, how do i do both? What kind of schedule... does my question make sense?
> 
> Since your body will try to establish and regulate your BM you'll want to feed baby first and then pump after feedings. I found that I was able to build up quite a stash pumping 2 or 3 time a day after feeds. You could choose to pump after every feeding, but youll be a very busy mama if you do!
> 
> Hope that helps :DClick to expand...

Thanks! Im clueless!


----------



## Kaiecee

duckytwins said:


> It looks like my go at breast feeding is over. Christian lost weight again and he needs to be put on formula. The dr said he needs to be back at birthweight by two weeks, and he doesn't have much time left. I so wanted it to work this time. :cry:

I'm sorry about that but I hope he gets all his weight back fast cuz it would suck to go back to hospital hope ur doing good :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

jrowenj said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I have a BF question. If i wanna breastfeed but also pump so my husband or visitors can feed the baby, how do i do both? What kind of schedule... does my question make sense?
> 
> Since your body will try to establish and regulate your BM you'll want to feed baby first and then pump after feedings. I found that I was able to build up quite a stash pumping 2 or 3 time a day after feeds. You could choose to pump after every feeding, but youll be a very busy mama if you do!
> 
> Hope that helps :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Im clueless!Click to expand...

Try not to miss any feedings though for the first couple weeks :) LIke I said your body is trying to regulate how much milk to make. So if you let someone else feed baby in those first couple weeks make sure you pump. 

You dont want your body thinking it doesnt need to make that extra milk. :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

duckytwins said:


> It looks like my go at breast feeding is over. Christian lost weight again and he needs to be put on formula. The dr said he needs to be back at birthweight by two weeks, and he doesn't have much time left. I so wanted it to work this time. :cry:

Don't give up ducky! You can still pump and feed with a bottle. At least with a bottle you know how many oz your little one is taking on. You can also feed formula while pumping that way your milk still establishes and you can go back to BF soon as your LO gets back to birth weight.

My daughter lost 6% of birth weight while I was waiting for BM to come in. I was super freaked out because I know they can only lose 10% before they start pushing formula. But I stuck with it and as soon as my milk came in she started picking up weight....FAST lol

It might be a bit harder to pump, but its worth it if you really want to BF.:flower:


----------



## Lillian33

DittyByrd said:


> Hey everyone. I've had a pretty rough day. I am writing from my hospital bed.
> 
> I had my 36 weeks appointment today at 2:15. I carried a big tray of soft pretzels to the office and sat in the waiting room for about 10 minutes before being called back. My alarm bells went off when I saw I have gained 5lbs in 6 days. I knew my feet were swollen and could tell I was retaining fluid big time.
> 
> The nurse took my BP and it was 166/98. The doctor repeated it and it was 150/90. Not good. It was perfect last week. Thankfully the urine was clear of protein.
> 
> My OB was very concerned with the water weight gain and the high BP and admitted me to the hospital for 24 hours of monitoring. Baby is doing great. My BP stabilized and came down quite a bit since I've been admitted. They are collecting urine, did a million blood tests that were normal, and are doing intermittent fetal monitoring.
> 
> I either have pre-eclampsia (they don't think so at this point) or pregnancy-induced hypertension. It depends on how the testing plays out and what my BP does, but for now it looks like bed rest +/- BP meds and more monitoring. He mentioned the dreaded Induction word as well, which really bums me out.
> 
> I know it's irrational, but I feel like my body is betraying us. I am so bummed that this little bean will likely come early via induction.

So sorry you're going through this Ditty, I definitely understand how you're feeling about the possibility of being induced. I have everything crossed that your levels all continue to stabalise. Seems like a couple of us could have to go through the induction process, hopefully it's not too awful. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I just had a big laugh. I was borderline crying to hubby about how I couldn't breath and he started speaking to Matthew:" OK buddy, this is what we are going to do, I will stick a flash light up mamma and you just follow that light, I'll catch you!" Haha I don't think so!


----------



## brieri1

So, had my last midwife appointment today. They're closed except for labor and birth until after the new year, so my next appointment is scheduled for my due date. Baby sounds great, measuring perfectly and still in the right position. My blood pressure is good and no protein in my urine. 

I have been having shooting pains in my cervix on and off all afternoon. Is that just her moving against stuff that's making it hurt? Or are things progressing forward?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Brieri, she may be progressing! :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

You girls are in my thoughts. I hope everything starts to get a little better for those of you having some issues right now. :hugs: 

Exciting that there will be another baby in 2 days. :)

We were told not to use the bottle for the first 4 weeks. Since it's easier for the baby to get milk from a bottle, the baby can start to prefer it over the breast and have BF issues. 

Tomorrow is my last apt! (although we are having a blizzard tonight and tomorrow so I'm not sure my apt will still happen). I'm excited to see how dilated I am. I'm so excited to meet the baby and so scared for the labor. :winkwink:


----------



## darkstar

I just saw my midwife. Little guy is still breech, she could feel his shoulders close to my ribs and thinks his head is tucked away in my ribs (he pops down occassionally to cause me discomfort) and the heartbeat was heard loud and clear in the same spot as last time up high.

I have blood tests tomorrow and drop off my strep swabs and my pee showed enough protein for her to add that to the tests as well.

Monday morning is the ultrasound and an appointment with the obstetrician at the hospital will be pencilled in for the afternoon if ultrasound shows he is definitely breech, to discuss c-section at 39 weeks. I made it clear that we are not willing to try an ECV to turn him as I have a fibroid and anterior placenta (both can make it hard for babies to turn) and she was fine with that, so hopefully she'll be supportive if the OB tries to convince us to go for an ECV. 

Oh and also measuring 39 weeks now. I think he's just got no space in there to turn around :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

duckytwins said:


> It looks like my go at breast feeding is over. Christian lost weight again and he needs to be put on formula. The dr said he needs to be back at birthweight by two weeks, and he doesn't have much time left. I so wanted it to work this time. :cry:

If it does not work then it does not work, don't beat yourself up.

How much is he feeding per day? Sometimes early babies sleep through feeds that older babies would wake for because they have less energy to wake even if they are hungry. 

Does he fall asleep after a feed? He might not have the energy to stay awake and work for a whole feed. You could express after every feed and top him up with breastmilk after each feed which at the same time would increase your supply. Once he starts gaining good amounts you can cut out the top ups, which is what we did.

Is your attachment good? A bad latch results in little milk getting in the babies tummy and results in a mumma with a poor supply.

How many grams have you got until birth weight?

There are also breastmilk fortifiers to add to expressed milk.

<3


----------



## duckytwins

He started off on me almost all day. When we got home, he was nursing every three hours, then DH would supplement him and he would take anywhere from 10cc to 60cc at each supplement (which lead me to believe he wasn't getting enough from me). He latched on really well from the very beginning (even the lactation consultant at the hospital said she was impressed). I decided to start pumping to see if that would help. The first time I did, I got 5cc, the second time, 1cc. 

He weighed 6lb 1.8 oz at birth and is now 5lb 7oz. He needs to gain 10 ounces (more than half a pound) to be back up to his birth weight.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ducky, there are some things you can do help with milk production other then just pumping.

Lactation Muffins
INGREDIENTS:
2 cups rolled oats
1/4 cup ground flax seed
2 cups buttermilk
1 1/2 cups of whole wheat flour
2 Tbls. brewers yeast
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 1/2 tsp. baking soda
4 eggs, beaten slightly
1 tsp. vanilla
2/3 cup sugar
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) butter, melted
1 cup mini chocolate chips
INSTRUCTIONS:
Mix buttermilk with oatmeal and flaxseed and set aside.
In separate bowl, mix together flour, brewers yeast, baking powder, salt and baking soda.
Combine flour mixture with buttermilk mixture and eggs, sugar and butter. Fold in chocolate chips.
Fill 24 greased muffin cups 2/3 full and bake for 15 to 18 minutes at 400 degrees

Lactation Cookies
These are made to help nursing mothers milk supply. They taste great and really work.
I would eat 4 or more a day.
Servings: 12 dozen
Ingredients
1 C butter
1 C sugar
1 C brown sugar
4 T water
2 T flaxseed meal (no subs)
2 Lg eggs
1 t vanilla
2 C flour
1 t baking soda
1 t salt
3 C Thick cut oats
1 C Chocolate chips
2 T Brewers Yeast (no substitutions)
Preparation
Preheat oven at 375.
Mix 2 T of flaxseed meal and water, set aside 3-5 minutes.
Cream butter and sugar.
Add eggs.
Stir flaxseed mix into butter mix and add vanilla.
Beat until well blended.
Sift: dry ingredients, except oats and choc chips.
Add butter mix to dry ing.
Stir in the oats and then the choc chips.
Drop on parchmant paper on baking sheet.
Bake 8-12 minutes.

Pumpkin Lactation cookies: https://www.whyclothdiaper.com/2011/09/04/pumpkin-nut-oatmeal-chocolate-chip-lactation-cookies/
No Bake Lactation Balls
1 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup peanut butter (or other nut butter)
1/3 cup honey
1 cup coconut flakes
1/2 cup ground flaxseed
1/2 cup mini chocolate chips
2T Brewers Yeast
1 tsp vanilla

Mix everything above in a medium bowl until thoroughly incorporated. Let chill in the refrigerator for half an hour. Once chilled, roll into balls and enjoy! Store in an airtight container and keep refrigerated for up to 1 week. You can also mix in other things if you like use dried fruit instead of chocolate chips or rice krispie treats in place of coconut. :) Make it your own! :)
Emma Kwasnica's Groaning Muffins: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=192430844914 These are terriffic for post partum snack as they have ingredient to help your body heal and support you in lactation they're also a quick easy snack to grab while youre sitting and nursing baby so much! :)

There is also Fenugreek tea/pills. I like the pills cause the tea taste like maple syrup and its just nasty!

Also Mothers Milk tea. That stuff taste like black licorice. Taste pretty horrible too but works really really. 

Oh and I forgot rolled oats too :) 

Like Betheney said though, if you cant do it don't beat yourself up! You tried and thats good :)


----------



## AJThomas

I remember a couple weeks ago, like 30 weeks or so when it seemed we all started complaining about new symptoms and discomforts, and now right at the end it seems to be happening again, so many possible inductions! Its winding down tho, we'll be there soon.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty- fingers crossed for you that everyone is healthy!

Ducky- like the other ladies have mentioned... Don't beat yourself up! I would keep trying ti bf and supplement but also know that if it does not work you have at least gotten the colostrum in and given your little guy a great start :) and besides- I was formula fed and think I turned out pretty darn good!! So there's no real wrong or right way as long as you're keeping your baby healthy and happy.


----------



## jrowenj

Darkstar, sounds like u had a rough appt. Hope everything somehow turns around!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Darkstar, sounds like u had a rough appt. Hope everything somehow turns around!

wow i just realized u only have 8 days to go


----------



## DittyByrd

My spirits are still up despite a few tears this evening. The hospital staff has been great.

I just finished up a round of fetal monitoring and another blood pressure check. My pressures have been good all afternoon, evening, and night. I will need to stay through the afternoon tomorrow to complete my urine test but things are looking good so far. I want to get away from this without BP meds and induction but that may be too far reaching. Time will tell!

The sound of the fetal monitor is the best sound in the world right now. 

I had to send DH home. No bed and nothing reasonable to sleep on in the antepartum unit. He was fretting and really postponing leaving. It was super cute. He'll be back in the morning. Hoping I can get some sleep!


----------



## Lilahbear

Aw ditty, I'm sorry you had to spend time in hospital, but am glad that you and baby are ok.


----------



## jrowenj

Hubby and I dtd about 2 and a half hours ago and I am in so much pain I can't sleep. My belly and low abdomen are hurting soo badly. I got up to pee and I can't walk bc it feels sooo heavy and painful : (


----------



## Lilahbear

It's my last day of work. Yay! On one hand so relieved and can't wait to be at home with my baby, on the other hand nervous about not going to work as I've never not worked since leaving university. 

Dh is adorable though and got up super early to make me a special breakfast. I love that man!


----------



## sassy_mom

Finally caught up! Everything went haywire since I was last on. 

LittleJ - I'm so glad to see you back and glad to hear you and baby are doing ok. I'm sorry about the surgeries but hopefully once it is all done and over with, things will be great for you. 

Ditty- I hope things only continue to improve and you get to go home quickly.

Nikki - Glad to hear no pre-e! Glad you are home resting and I hope the testing comes out with good news. 

Ducky - hang in there! I read in your parenting journal that you pumped a good bit. Go with it! I know sometimes it takes a little time getting things adjusted. I would say to do both bf and supplement if you can until perhaps his weight catches up and your milk catches up to him. But if it doesn't work out and formula is the way you will have to go, don't beat yourself up. When it comes down to it, food is food and you aren't less because of it. 

Jrowen - maybe baby is on his way! :thumbup:

Darkstar - sorry baby is still breech. I hope you don't have to fight them on trying to turn. I know it will be exciting to get a set date of when you will be meeting your LO. 

AFM: We went shopping for 6 hours today and it didn't do anything for me. Actually I felt great. :dohh: My feet were a little tired but no aches or pains. :baby: didn't even seem to be effected by my constant walking. I didn't even have the first BH ... not one!! It makes no sense... if I spend 10 minutes cleaning up my kitchen, I have BH ... I go shopping for 6 hours NOTHING! I think she has no intention of leaving her warm spot. I also have been having heart burn from hell again for the last two days. :shrug: It may be a change in my diet that is causing it. I'm just so done with it as nothing really helps. 
On another note, I do feel like she turned over and is now facing my back. Her movements changed and I felt like she started beating and punching my insides instead of pushing on my stomach. :shrug: Honestly I have no idea what is going on in there. :haha::haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Hubby and I dtd about 2 and a half hours ago and I am in so much pain I can't sleep. My belly and low abdomen are hurting soo badly. I got up to pee and I can't walk bc it feels sooo heavy and painful : (


:shrug: maybe baby? lol! Hoping that this means he will be here soon! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

jrowenj said:


> Hubby and I dtd about 2 and a half hours ago and I am in so much pain I can't sleep. My belly and low abdomen are hurting soo badly. I got up to pee and I can't walk bc it feels sooo heavy and painful : (

Ooh maybe baby on the way. Sounds promising! X


----------



## jrowenj

I hope so.. i cant go much longer feeling this way


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> I hope so.. i cant go much longer feeling this way

Call to see if u should go in maybe


----------



## jrowenj

I'm gonna try and get some sleep and see how I feel in the morning. Keep ya posted


----------



## darkstar

Jrowen - maybe dtd has started things off? Will cross my fingers for you

Sassy - shopping for 6 hours 0.0 you're a machine!


----------



## BlossomJ

Jaime - Good luck, hopefully this is it :)

Ducky - Like the others said, don't give up yet if BF is really important to you. Obviously do the top up feeds & supplement with formula if that's being advised, but some little babies take a little longer to start piling the weight on. Try not to stress too much though. You've done a great job & if formula from here is what you want to opt for, there's nothing wrong with that at all. Just try and enjoy these early days :hugs:

Wish I had my son's notes to check his weight gain early on, but he was a low birthweight baby & didn't regain his birthweight until beyond the two week period. They talked about re-admitting us, but then he started to pile it on! It might still work & as long as the weight gain starts to pick up & stabilise at a steady rate of increase, I don't think you should set everything on the 2 week 'deadline'. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Ditty - Hope you sleep well & get home soon. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Well woke up this morning only feeling like I've been hit by a motorbike and not a truck, so I think I've turned a corner!!!!! 

I've been awake since 5am, woke to pee, then baby was having a party and it then got hiccups! So gave up and got up at 6:15. Feel a bit weird today, got a runny bottom and feel sick, don't think it part of the bug for some reason?


----------



## Kaiecee

It's 4:33am and I'm finally gonna go to bed hope I can finally have a good night sleep


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:( my back is killing me and I'm so tired as I have been having trouble sleeping I really can't wait to have this baby! Tomorrow I have to get the last couple of things I need for Christmas and then on Sunday I will start baking :) I am making sugar cookies a mouse tart and maybe some other things :) also tomorrow DP and I are going to clean up the yard :) so that on Boxing Day we can set up Christians new pool and swing set that he is getting for Christmas :D


----------



## jrowenj

Well, nothing happening over here. Started having some minor contractions in the middle of the night that I was hoping would increase, but they went away. Gonna try to stay on my feet today!


----------



## sassy_mom

Jrowen hoping that your baby boy decides to make his entrance soon! :thumbup:

I'm 38 weeks today! :happydance: DH got called into work today and I have an appt. I've already re-scheduled once so I'm hoping I don't have to again. I really want to go just to see if there has been any progress since last time. I can't believe I have 2 weeks (or less :haha: and hopefully not more) left. 

I can't believe that I was up on my feet for 6 hours yesterday either and the most shocking part is I had no swelling at all. Even DH was a little shocked. Hope all of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## jrowenj

Sassy- hope u get good news today! Happy 38 weeks!


----------



## duckytwins

Wow! Sounds like a few ladies may go soon! I can't wait to hear! So exciting!!


----------



## jellybeans

i think my lil bean may be showing her face soon!! Constant BH's and she's moved into the middle of my belly instead of sitting on the sides as she normally does and just uncomfortable :( and she's def head's down too


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jelly funny u say that, ella went to the mid of my belly too and tons of bh recently and period cramps.... Maybe 37-38 weeks? Lol wishful thinking!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Well, nothing happening over here. Started having some minor contractions in the middle of the night that I was hoping would increase, but they went away. Gonna try to stay on my feet today!

Were waiting for blake to show his face alreadyyyy!


----------



## jellybeans

i feel like i'm going crazy waiting lol i want her to come after xmas really but what an amazing xmas present having her would be!!


----------



## jrowenj

No baby... pains went away. Still having brown globby discharge


----------



## Lauren021406

Ladies I saw someone posted this..its a fun survey when you will go into labor! I was told 3-7 days early haha
https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php


----------



## jrowenj

Mine said 2 weeks early... womp womp


----------



## Lauren021406

jrowenj said:


> Mine said 2 weeks early... womp womp

booo!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Ha mine said 2-3 weeks early. Better get its skates on then!


----------



## sassy_mom

Mine said 3-7 days before due date.


----------



## ARuppe716

Mine said 2-3 weeks early!! But also guessed a weight smaller than what was estimated at my last US!


----------



## mellywelly

Mine said 2-3 weeks early so already wrong for me!


----------



## gingermango

Aww mine said after due date :-( and that baby will weigh 6.3 lol but he is predicted to already weigh more than that


----------



## JCh

LOL, 2-3 weeks early.... Uhhhhh, any day now? And 7.5 lbs, 12 hr labor......
Well anytime from 2 weeks to due date would be ok and under 8lb baby is the goal!


----------



## jellybeans

mine said this 

"Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long."

so 39 weeks? and i'm feeling like i'm ready to pop now lol


----------



## sassy_mom

jellybeans said:


> mine said this
> 
> "Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long."
> 
> so 39 weeks? and i'm feeling like i'm ready to pop now lol

Mine said exactly the same thing except it said 8.2lbs. lol!


----------



## Soniamillie01

2-3 weeks early, 7.5lb and 12 hours!
Wishful thinking!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

UPDATE!!! OMG!

So lets just say things kinda just hit me and got real.

I went to my doctors appointment today and the placenta is showing aging and deterioration like they suspected since my insulin needs went way down... I had a NST and baby wasnt being reactive enough so they repeated the NST an hour later and she was a little bit more reactive... I was checked internally due to my uterus being irritable and I am now 50% effaced, still 1 cm dilated, and baby dropped to -1 position. I am being sent to the specilaist office tomorrow afternoon for anther ultrasound to check blood cord flow and the placenta again, growth etc instead of my regular scheduled apptmnt next wednesday.. 

and then they came in with all of my papers and made me sign my life away in case of a c-section... what to do when my water breaks, or if i get more contractions... Its all one big blur, so I am trying to wrap my head around it all..


----------



## brieri1

Nikki- hope everything goes well! I'm sorry all this stuff is happening to you, I'd probably be worried out of my mind, to be honest. I hope your little girl is doing ok, hopefully the time until your ultrasound tomorrow doesn't pass to slowly. 

AFM, I feel off today. I feel like my organs aren't fitting correctly in my body and I have a ton of pressure on my hips and I don't know what's wrong. I feel kinda nauseous, but I ate some breakfast anyway. I'm having some contractions, but they aren't close together or anything. She's still moving quite a bit on and off, so I assume baby girl is just fine. Should I call my midwife? Am I just getting sick or something? I don't know what to do, I feel so odd.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieir thank you hun... i am sure baby is fine, we are just all being very proactive since IM so brittle with my diabetes. they will def induce before 39 weeks though, I will know more tomorrow or monday...

If u feel uneasy i would just give a call. It doesnt hurt anyone and youll get some peace of mind, baby is probably engaging and dropping which causes me period like cramps too..


----------



## Lauren021406

nikki im thinking of you. I am sorry your going through this


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikki - sorry to hear of your update hun but glad they are taking the necessary precautions. Hopefully they'll let you go till 37 weeks. Is that next Friday? Hope the scan is ok


----------



## darkstar

Will be thinking of you Nikki, sounds like you may be holding Ella soon!

Anyone else got really sore boobs? I even had stabbing pains in mine and I just dreamt I was breastfeeding, maybe because they were hurting in my sleep?

Off for blood tests today, I am worried they will find more protein after the urine test yesterday and what that means :/


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, halfway thru the day and so much has happened already! As long as both mummy and baby will be fine, these beans can come whenever they need to, altho I know we want some of them to cook a bit longer. 

Afm, midwife appt today and everything is fine, baby is still head down, facing my back and in position, he has dropped a bit but his head is still pretty high but he seems to be working his way down. Ideally just 2 weeks left unless I go over which I'm hoping I won't.


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my prediction which is so way off lol! 



Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh Ladies, hoping all of our jellybeans come by safe! Will be thinking of you!

I have a theory LOL Once one of us starts to actually labor, we will all go down like dominoes hahaha.


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, good theory Deedee, let's hope you're right. I'm interested to see when our first natural labor and birth will come, it seems we're all lining up for inductions or c-sections so far.


----------



## JCh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> UPDATE!!! OMG!
> 
> So lets just say things kinda just hit me and got real.
> 
> I went to my doctors appointment today and the placenta is showing aging and deterioration like they suspected since my insulin needs went way down... I had a NST and baby wasnt being reactive enough so they repeated the NST an hour later and she was a little bit more reactive... I was checked internally due to my uterus being irritable and I am now 50% effaced, still 1 cm dilated, and baby dropped to -1 position. I am being sent to the specilaist office tomorrow afternoon for anther ultrasound to check blood cord flow and the placenta again, growth etc instead of my regular scheduled apptmnt next wednesday..
> 
> and then they came in with all of my papers and made me sign my life away in case of a c-section... what to do when my water breaks, or if i get more contractions... Its all one big blur, so I am trying to wrap my head around it all..

Fingers crossed that ur LO bakes as long as possible and things are ok until that time. Sorry to hear the bad news, at least they're catching these things and keeping baby safe!


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> :( my back is killing me and I'm so tired as I have been having trouble sleeping I really can't wait to have this baby! Tomorrow I have to get the last couple of things I need for Christmas and then on Sunday I will start baking :) I am making sugar cookies a mouse tart and maybe some other things :) also tomorrow DP and I are going to clean up the yard :) so that on Boxing Day we can set up Christians new pool and swing set that he is getting for Christmas :D

It's so weird for me to think of swing sets & pools at Christmas when it's winter here. Can't imagine Christmas in the summer!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea Deedee I think you might be on to something! I am headed off to my appointment ladies! Let's see what they say.


----------



## span

Sorry they've got concerns about your placenta Nikki. Good that they're keeping an eye and at least baby is pretty well baked by now. :hugs:

I just did the labour predictor:


> Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before your due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 5 hours long

I can't imagine this baby will be over a pound lighter than her sister but we shall see. The timing sounds along the lines of what I expect and the labour sounds similar to last time too. :thumbup:

Feeling quite uncomfortable tonight. Got a stitch like feeling at the bottom right of my bump and I've had a lot of BHs. Going to have a bath with Meg, put her to bed, wrap a couple of pressies then relax before an early night. Hubby is working 8pm-4am tonight so I'll have the bed to myself for most, if not all the night. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good news is that I am pretty sure they will keep baby in til 37 weeks! :) Unless the placenta has other ideas before then, but I think we will be ok!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Made it to my last Dr. Apt even with this blizzard. (not that bad really, but our first big snow so everyone gets concerned). Still 1 cm dilated, but 75% effaced. Go in at 5 pm on Christmas Day for induction!


----------



## DittyByrd

For what it's worth, I now plan on packing my own soft toilet paper to bring for L&D. The last 24 hours have been rough on the netherbits since the hospital provides that sandpaper TP.

I will have more info for you later! Testing done in less than one hour.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - thank you so much for the toilet roll reminder! When I was admitted at 4 weeks I remembered thinking I must bring my own roll! Packing it now.

Hope you're ok x


----------



## mellywelly

Deedee, I think you might be right about the dominoe effect! It's just a question of who will be the first one???


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I know it doesn't mean I'll go into labor now or later, but I'm excited that I've got my bloody show. I would love to go into labor naturally before induction on Tuesday.


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Nikki sorry for your not so great appointment, but as the other ladies said, they are doing what's best for the baby and seems as though you'll make it through to full term :hugs:

Ditty, I'll be thinking of you too, I have my monitoring in an hour too! Fingers crossed for good news for us both :flower:

Melly you seem to be having a rough time with not feeling well, really hope it gets better for you :hugs:

Deedee, how great would that be, a massive influx of babies from our group! Would be very exciting!!

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower: xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, come on ladies! Someone get this party started! Haha. 
Well, as of now it's yet an hypothesis, but bring me the facts! We will all together make it a theory. Haha.

My ancestors were good at this... ya know, them Mayans? LOL Oh, by the way: Happy End of The World Eve hahahahaha.


----------



## darkstar

Wow you're right Deedee the dominos seem to be all lining up!

Just had my blood tests for iron and pre-eclampsia after there was protein in my urine yesterday. Crossing fingers all is ok. 

Counting down to Monday now for presentation scan and meeting with obstetrician if little man is still breech, should have a c-section date then for around 7 January.


----------



## Soniamillie01

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I know it doesn't mean I'll go into labor now or later, but I'm excited that I've got my bloody show. I would love to go into labor naturally before induction on Tuesday.

Oh exciting! You're due the day before me so wishfully thinking that I may get mine soon! Yes, I am clutching at straws :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

I did the perineum massage today and (tmi) got covered in loads of creamy white discharge, it looked liked I'd dipped my finger in hand cream! I presume this is normal?


----------



## jrowenj

Im miserable. I hope im first!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I've not ventured but do get what your describing when I wipe after toilet so assume it's normal. Mine is like cm but more jelly / creamy like


----------



## EmyDra

I'm surprised to be dropping in and not seeing any babies yet?!


----------



## brieri1

I have the weirdest feeling that I'm leaking fluid. But, every time I check, my underwear aren't wet and I just get some wetness, that is way too thin, like water, to be discharge and it doesn't have a smell that I've noticed. Its always just a couple drops though. But I can't shake the feeling.


----------



## Kaiecee

I won't be long till baby's start popping out lol


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> I have the weirdest feeling that I'm leaking fluid. But, every time I check, my underwear aren't wet and I just get some wetness, that is way too thin, like water, to be discharge and it doesn't have a smell that I've noticed. Its always just a couple drops though. But I can't shake the feeling.

I had that yesterday.. it was that weird trickly feeling like I get when my period is coming. I thought my waters were breaking but there was nothing there.


----------



## darkstar

EmyDra said:


> I'm surprised to be dropping in and not seeing any babies yet?!

There are three already but the heading hasn't been updated


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have the most important question to ask, it kept me up for a while last night:

- How do you girls manage to put your shoes back on after getting undressed for cervical checks? :( LOL I'm honestly worried haha. It's coldish so sandals are out of the question, and hubby has to work. No cute slip ons either. Oh man!


----------



## brieri1

darkstar said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I have the weirdest feeling that I'm leaking fluid. But, every time I check, my underwear aren't wet and I just get some wetness, that is way too thin, like water, to be discharge and it doesn't have a smell that I've noticed. Its always just a couple drops though. But I can't shake the feeling.
> 
> I had that yesterday.. it was that weird trickly feeling like I get when my period is coming. I thought my waters were breaking but there was nothing there.Click to expand...

This isn't so much like when my period starts, but more like after you have sex and everything comes back down and out, sorry for TMI, but its like water. Do you think I've started just peeing myself a little at a time?


----------



## Kaiecee

Since its cold here I have my ugg boots so its easy to slip on or off I wouldn't even be able to attempt running shoes lol


----------



## mellywelly

When my waters were leaking last time, I couldn't actually feel anything coming out, but just had wet knickers all the time.


----------



## mellywelly

Brier, I'd wear some black knickers, so you can see if it has any colour when it dries.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> Since its cold here I have my ugg boots so its easy to slip on or off I wouldn't even be able to attempt running shoes lol

I think I'm going shoe shopping. :dohh: It wasn't a problem really 'til the cervical checks, but non of my actual shoes go with my only preggo fitting clothes. :( Well, shoes that I can get off and put on on my own, that is.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya shoes are a real problem when pregnant


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> Brier, I'd wear some black knickers, so you can see if it has any colour when it dries.

I actually already am, lol. There's no color. I'm just worried that either a, I'm losing control of my bladder, although it doesn't have a smell, or b, I'm leaking fluid. And the only reason I'm worried if its fluid is I've been doing some research and it seems like every woman who ends up with a slow leak ends up in the hospital for an induction because they don't begin contracting on their own.


----------



## mellywelly

brieri1 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Brier, I'd wear some black knickers, so you can see if it has any colour when it dries.
> 
> I actually already am, lol. There's no color. I'm just worried that either a, I'm losing control of my bladder, although it doesn't have a smell, or b, I'm leaking fluid. And the only reason I'm worried if its fluid is I've been doing some research and it seems like every woman who ends up with a slow leak ends up in the hospital for an induction because they don't begin contracting on their own.Click to expand...

If you think it's waters leaking you need to ring in. If its the same over there as here, they will only let you go 4 days by yourself and then induce, as longer than this risks the baby getting an infection. That's why happened to me last time and I had to be induced too.


----------



## mellywelly

I though mine were leaking last week, but when I put some lighter coloured knickers on I could see the wetness was just up the outer edges of them and so presumed I was just very sweaty lol.


----------



## darkstar

They would rather check if you are leaking fluids and find its urine than have you not get checked so I would call and get it checked out. Mine a few weeks ago was just runny discharge but it felt like waters and I soaked through two liners and a pair of underwear in a matter of a couple of hours but then it stopped. When it tried in my underwear it dried hard so I knew it wasn't just urine. I think it actually coincided with when my baby turned around as he was moving a lot and I was cramping and then I found out at my next appointment he'd moved from head down to breech so I think the discharge is triggered with changes like that (my theory).


----------



## darkstar

Its summer here so I live in jandals (flip flops I think they're called in the US) and so I just slip then on and off. I don't know how I'd cope with anything requiring laces, I have enough trouble stepping into my underwear these days :dohh:

And why do urine specimen containers have to be so small?? I pee'd on my hand yesterday because I couldn't see where I was aiming :growlmad:


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh my goodness, I think this baby thinks that the way to come out is to burst out through my stomach. My stomach muscles feel like they are ripping. Ow!


----------



## brieri1

I called the midwives. They said it could be the beginning of my water breaking, or it could be just very watery discharge because not all discharge has any color to it. They want me to relax and call back if it increases to the point where its enough to fill a pad, turns into a gush, or if I start having contractions.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh lord, I though I was dying. I just now had the worst back ache. Out of no where it started hurting so bad I was in tears. But my tummy wasnt overly hard, so I know they wernt contractions. 

After about 10 mins the pain just kinda let up. I'm not sure what little man was doing in there, but I sure hope he doesnt do it again! Not fun.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm something's going on here! My lower uterus keeps tightening, nothing painful just odd and baby seems to be wriggling around a lot, can feel both arms pushing either side, feels like he is pushing himself downwards. Also some real shooting pains in my cervix, wonder if he is engaging?

Hubby, bless him, went off to work and said please let it be tonight I want to come home :( I hope his wish comes true x


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm home! Baby and I are doing great!

I had gained 5lbs in 6 days and just lost 6lbs in one day!!!

I passed my 24hr urine test so no diagnosis of pre-eclampsia. All of my blood pressures after admission were normal. I had no protein in my urine. And all of my labs are normal. The doctor can't ignore the two super high readings from in the office but he's not so concerned at this point. No medications.

I am to be on modified bed rest from now until birth which is fine with me (until I get the urge to nest again).
If I get hypertension again and they can't control it, I will be induced ASAP. If I get it and it's controlled, I will be induced at 39 weeks. Pray rest keeps it at bay and yesterday was a fluke.

I also found out I am Group B Strep Negative and I am effaced but not dilated yet.

Thanks for all of you kind words! <3 you all!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news Ditty x


----------



## Lauren021406

glad to hear ditty!


----------



## Lillian33

Awesome news Ditty!

Sonia, hope your boy is engaging, exciting :)


----------



## darkstar

Great news ditty!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Haha just went to the casino with hubby for dinner, we didnt have cash to tip the valet so he told me to take 20$ and play til there was a few bucks left so we had cash to tip and we walked out with 368$$$$$. Weeeeeeeee! Merry christmas! :)


I also asked about strep b test and doc informed me i am positive and i already had the test lol....i guess when i was being tested before my rogam shot lol..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great news ditty! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Since its cold here I have my ugg boots so its easy to slip on or off I wouldn't even be able to attempt running shoes lol

I have the same pair of ugg boots for the past 4 years...i love them lol..i did have another newer pair but puppy chewed them things to peices :(... So freakin expensive too!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh my gosh Nikki ha ha Merry Christmas indeed!! That will certainly come in handy for the holiday season - and after Christmas sales!!


----------



## ARuppe716

I have a pair if Minnetonka moccasin type shoes that slip on and off an are warm... They're just gross from being worn every day!!

37 week appointment tomorrow... I hope they check my cervix!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lillian33 said:


> Oh my gosh Nikki ha ha Merry Christmas indeed!! That will certainly come in handy for the holiday season - and after Christmas sales!!

I am already done x mas shopping, but it def makes me happy putting some of that money back into my account lol..


----------



## Lillian33

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lillian33 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh Nikki ha ha Merry Christmas indeed!! That will certainly come in handy for the holiday season - and after Christmas sales!!
> 
> I am already done x mas shopping, but it def makes me happy putting some of that money back into my account lol..Click to expand...

Absolutely! And think about all the diapers, formula etc that money will buy!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Since its cold here I have my ugg boots so its easy to slip on or off I wouldn't even be able to attempt running shoes lol
> 
> I have the same pair of ugg boots for the past 4 years...i love them lol..i did have another newer pair but puppy chewed them things to peices :(... So freakin expensive too!Click to expand...

Lol I think I saw a pic of ur boots all chewed up and congrats on leaving a casino with money :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea she busted the fluff out of them lol...sadly i didnt catch her in he act and couldnt discipline her then :( lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Ditty I'm glad to hear the good news! Try not to have a crazy nesting attack again. :haha: Relax a little and wait for baby to come. 

Deedee I know what you mean. I actually wore tennis shoes today and somehow managed to put them on and tie them. :O I was shocked. I usually wear a pair of moccasins but my feet have been getting cold so I wanted something to keep them warm. 

AFM: I went to the doctor and they did check me but she said I was still closed. Then she said well you might be a fingertip open. :dohh: So I haven't made any progress even though I've been having BH and tons of pressure. She did say her head was engaged and my cervix was soft. Oh well. Guess I'll just keep waiting. I was just hoping for a little bit of progress.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well I do have some furry slip ins that look like uggs but are open from the back. Hubby insists they look fine with my pants so will take those. The rest of my winter shoes like my bare traps I just can't deal with their zipper lol


----------



## sassy_mom

I was reading that you can be not dilated at all and go into labor at any point. If baby is engaged and ready, things can just happen very quickly. I'm hoping something like that will happen. :haha: She is pressing down so hard on my cervix I wonder why she hasn't popped out yet. I have BH all day but nothing is regular enough to go hey I'm having contractions. My system seems to be cleaning itself out ... but maybe because it is the end, I'm just hoping that every little thing means something. I need to learn patience. :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

H would thing after so many month of baking these babies we would have more patience but nope :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I know Kaiecee! I don't think I've ever heard of so many babies just hanging in there. Today I have been feeling like the end is near. I've been hurting and having contractions and my body seems like it is desperately trying to clean every last bit out. She is pushing down really hard and I just can't see why I haven't made more progress. But like I was reading, you can walk around at 3 cm for weeks or there can be no dilation and you can go in a split second. Who knows! All this uncertainty! lol! I'm so impatient ... so is DD. She keeps telling us .. I want Chloe here.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Ironically the past two days my contractions have stopped. I still feel a lot of pressure from his movements.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Shes pressing on y cervix tonight and it burns!!! :/


----------



## ARuppe716

I've gone this whole time with almost zero heart burn so why now that im full term and baby has dropped far away from my esophagus have I had bad heartburn the last couple days?! Ugh...


----------



## Betheney

SOMEONE GO INTO LABOUR GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!

(and give us updates while you're in labour)


----------



## darkstar

I have a head bouncing in my ribs and cervix/bladder kicks :-(


----------



## sassy_mom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I think Jaime will be next! Then I will gladly take the next position. hahahaha! Although I think we have some girls set up to be next.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hahaha, we are trying lol


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Hahaha, we are trying lol


I think I am about to start trying something! GET OUT BABY!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Someone just bear down and push lol...


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea girls start getting frisky with your hubby's ..... lets not worry about how hot we look ... lets just get these babies out! hahahaha!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, I tried the EPO and my head started hurting a bunch ...


----------



## Lauren021406

i have been trying to get him out, but as of tomorrow I am not trying anymore until after christmas!


----------



## AJThomas

I don't think these babies are going to budge until they're good and ready. All. The walking and BDing in the world doesn't seem to be doing a thing, may as well just rest up until they feel it's time, lol. 

I'm expecting Jaime to be next too but who knows, we have an induction tomorrow tho don't we?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol two babies are coming christmas eve or day! Im calling it now, not for me of course but for u ladies closer! :)


----------



## Betheney

Hahahaha you girls.

with Eva I ate 2 whole pineapples and burnt the hell.outa my tongue. 

I hear nipple stimulation has good success rates but I found.the.sensation quite gross and Yuck.


----------



## Kaiecee

Made chocolate chip cookies and 2 big ass lasagnas one ill cook tomorrow and one ill freze one for when my boys visit or baby comes and I don't want to cook :) 

Tomorrow another dr. Appointment they are now 2 times a week except for next week since ill be at the in laws for the holiday when I come back I have an appointment on the 31st for another ultrasound to look at Riley's weight :)


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I am trying to get baby out! :haha: DTD and walking. Tomorrow I am going to CostCo - those familiar understand this is a workout! I had bloody show today and DTD and now I am having some pretty good contractions. Still too early to know if they are real or BH though. We'll see.... :)


----------



## sassy_mom

:sex: ... you know what it got me? Bad heartburn, overly insane active baby movements, and a snoring DH. Now I can't sleep. :dohh::dohh::haha::haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I just wanna poo...:( Im so stopped up. I have felt like I really needed to go all day, but when I try nothing...over and over...nothing.


----------



## span

Glad things have settled down Ditty. Try to stick to your rest! 

Come on babies, though not me! This one is under instructions to stay put until next Sunday as that gets Christmas out the way plus my parents will be back from a post Christmas visit to my sis in Lincoln so my mum can come here and be around for Meg if I go into labour. At the very least she needs to hold on until this Sunday as that's when the mw is bringing the home birth kit. 
Been having lots of BHs including during the night, which is unusual for me as they usually stop at night. Need to take it easy but there's so much to fit in before Christmas and hubby is working loads so won't be much help. I've found that, since finishing work, I've hardly had any cankles and my wedding ring still fits. Last time it had had to come off way before now. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Tmi alert 
Has good sex with dh I feel our intamacy has become more in the last couple days which is really good I don't want to loose that with him :) 

It's 3:35 am and I can't sleep at least dr appointment is only at 2:30 pm tomorrow hopefully I can sleep in :) 

Can't wait for the next babies to b born I know it won't be me which is ok I get to spend some quality time with dh and my boys for Christmas :)


----------



## darkstar

Having a crazy amount of braxton hicks that hurt a lot more over the last several hours. Ouch.


----------



## Kaiecee

darkstar said:


> Having a crazy amount of braxton hicks that hurt a lot more over the last several hours. Ouch.

Maybe something happening :)


----------



## mellywelly

Do you have to have Los of Brixton hicks before labour starts ? I have a few but not a great deal and not regular, so does this mean I'll likely go over?


----------



## mellywelly

Stupid ipad! Hopefully you can read what the last post was supposed to say !


----------



## span

I think it's probably an individual thing Melly. I think some people get plenty and go over and others hardly feel any and are early/on time so I wouldn't worry. :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Well I don't think I'm in labor, but my body does seem to be cleansing itself, had BMs twice yesterday and now I'm up again at 4:30am for another one which never happens. This is how my sis's labor started but I don't want to be too optimistic. Having what might be contractions or BH, I just assume its cuz of the BM but we'll see if it continues.

Eta: Had quite a bit of pink when I wiped too, maybe that's the show? I dunno, don't want to get too excited. Still having contractions but haven't timed them yet.


----------



## span

Oooh sounds promising AJ. :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising AJ, fingers crossed x


----------



## duckytwins

AJ I didn't think much of my contractions either until I started timing them. Then Christian was born that night. Good luck!! Crossables crossed!


----------



## prayingforbby

This little girl has been SO active the past two days its painful. I feel like shes trying to break out lol. 

I always would rather feel her move around then not, but she can calm down just a little. Who knows maybe shes getting excited to meet us :).


----------



## Betheney

Omg AJ that sounds VERY promising. Keep us updated


----------



## AJThomas

Contractions still coming, so far between 6-8 mins apart, a little over 1 min long each time. Boy do these things hurt! I have to get on all 4s or stand up each time I feel one coming, how do ppl do this on their backs! I'm dreading real contractions if these are so bad already.


----------



## span

Ooh hope this continues for you - definately sounds like the real thing if you're in that much pain. :happydance:


----------



## Lilahbear

Ooh sounds promising AJ!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Definitely sounds like it could be it AJ! Thinking of you xxx
This could be the domino we are waiting for x


----------



## AJThomas

span said:


> Ooh hope this continues for you - definately sounds like the real thing if you're in that much pain. :happydance:

Or maybe I'm just a big baby and a sucker for pain :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Woohoooo AJ!!!!

Afm- I feel so much better... Whcih stinks bc I guess it means nothings happening. Spotting jhas stopped. BH have stopped. I slept a full, wonderful 8 hrs... :dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

AJ, I would call in of you're in that much pain and the contractions are regular. It sounds like you're in labor to me.


----------



## AJThomas

They seem to be getting further apart, like every 10 mins now, just long enough for me to doze off and then wake up with the next one :dohh: I'll monitor it a bit longer and see. On the bright side, even if its nothing I guess my body is gearing up for the main event.


----------



## ARuppe716

Aj- fingers crossed for you... It would be a fun birthdate 12-21-12!

For the BH question I think everyone is different. My SIL had tons of BH in her last trimester and were one of her worst symptoms... But she had to be induced a week late. My mom had barely any and I arrived 3 days late. So who knows? I should ask my MIL as my dh was almost three weeks early!


----------



## Lilahbear

I still don't think I've had any BHs. I have had pains occasionally but nothing that feels like tightenings.


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> Contractions still coming, so far between 6-8 mins apart, a little over 1 min long each time. Boy do these things hurt! I have to get on all 4s or stand up each time I feel one coming, how do ppl do this on their backs! I'm dreading real contractions if these are so bad already.

Yaaay i'm so excited!!!

Both labours i have spent the whole time lying on my side. Which is some peoples worst nightmare. I do agree that lying on your back would SUCK! But i always found i need to lie on my side and spend all on my energy staying calm and concentrating on pain coping and i go completely within myself. As soon as i stood up i was like "FUCK THAT MAKES IT WORSE I GOTTA LIE DOWN!!" hahahaha.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope this is it aj!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg these period type cramps are killllling me! And my hips feel like their spreading apart!!!


----------



## brieri1

Hope this is the real deal, AJ! Woohoo!

AFM, 38 weeks today!


----------



## AJThomas

Still here, 9 contractions in the last hour, still about a minute long, most of them have been 7 mins apart, one as long as 14 mins, the shortest has been 3 mins so I still dunno if its the real thing. Had 3 BMs so far and the more intense contractions make me nervous, still having pink when I wipe too so we'll see how it goes. I don't want to call my midwife until I'm absolutely sure this is it.

Would love a nap but I wake up for every contraction so that may not be possible.


----------



## jrowenj

Well, after having weird brown mucus discharge since tuesday, I just wiped and its bright red... Hope this means somthing!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ahhh, too much excitement going on, I don't know if I can take it! Hahahaha. 
Go girls, go!!! LOL


----------



## mellywelly

This is so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

babies born at the end of the world :) YAY. I cant wait to see pictures and birth stories! its all thats going to keep me going while I wait for my little bean!


----------



## jrowenj

Did u call dr, aj??


----------



## mellywelly

Have you called Jaime?


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> Have you called Jaime?

No. Dr said to call if its like a period so im gonna watch and see what happens over next few hrs.


----------



## brieri1

Well, this is certainly a day to stay close to the computer with potentially 2 babies on the way! I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## AJThomas

No I haven't called, I'm having a homebirth so its my midwife that I would call but I'm Still just waiting. I told DH this better be labor or I'm having a c-section cuz if the contractions are so painful now I can't imagine 'real' ones! :haha:

Don't remember who said it but yeah, baby would have an awesome birth date if he does come today.


----------



## jrowenj

Im supposed to dtive an hr away to train a girl at work.... what to do?!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh so excited! Potentially two babies on the way plus those inductions. 

I have midwife today for 38 week check. I had some really odd orange stuff in my knickers earlier, by no means a lot but enough to notice it. Wonder what it was? No sign of plug etc. 

My 5 yr old niece is staying tonight, I wonder if this little man will decide it's time as I'll har my hands full already with her!

Oh amazing news, my sister just won £1000 on a scratch card!


----------



## Soniamillie01

jrowenj said:


> Im supposed to dtive an hr away to train a girl at work.... what to do?!

If be inclined to stay put hun, if this is it you don't want that added stress plus being an hour away. Could you do any of the training over the phone perhaps?


----------



## jrowenj

Soniamillie01 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Im supposed to dtive an hr away to train a girl at work.... what to do?!
> 
> If be inclined to stay put hun, if this is it you don't want that added stress plus being an hour away. Could you do any of the training over the phone perhaps?Click to expand...

Perhaps. I did print a workbook in case i had the baby before today


----------



## JCh

Crazy to come on and see that possibly AJ/ Jaime are both starting something..... EXCITING!

Try to keep walking ladies, stand and sway ur hips - they say this helps keep moving the baby down as well as progress contractions. If changing ur activity doesn't change these contractions, they say it's the real thing!'

AJ, sounds like ur really coming along for sure - u may want to ring the midwife sooner than later since she will have time to prepare and to tell u if this is really happening or not. This is her JOB, don't feel that ur inconveniencing her at all!

Good luck both!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilahbear

So exciting that things may be happening for a couple of you!


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> Still here, 9 contractions in the last hour, still about a minute long, most of them have been 7 mins apart, one as long as 14 mins, the shortest has been 3 mins so I still dunno if its the real thing. Had 3 BMs so far and the more intense contractions make me nervous, still having pink when I wipe too so we'll see how it goes. I don't want to call my midwife until I'm absolutely sure this is it.
> 
> Would love a nap but I wake up for every contraction so that may not be possible.

My contractions were irregular my entire labour with Eva anywhere from 2mins to 8mins. Right up until delivery. But they were all at least 1min 30secs long. They also definitely progressed pain wise, the intensity and pain got worse as the day progressed, another sign its labour.

<3


----------



## BabyHopeful2

jrowenj said:


> Woohoooo AJ!!!!
> 
> Afm- I feel so much better... Whcih stinks bc I guess it means nothings happening. Spotting jhas stopped. BH have stopped. I slept a full, wonderful 8 hrs... :dohh:

This happened to me too! I slept 7 hours last night and am feeling amazing!


----------



## sassy_mom

How exciting! Just logged on and maybe 2 babies!!!!! I'll be checking through the day now to see what is happening! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## darkstar

Aahh exciting, 5am here and I woke to pee and came on to check if anyone is in labour. Need some popcorn in here while we watch...


----------



## jrowenj

hahaha! I just talked to my mom and she said I am going through the exact same thing she did with her first baby! She said she was spotting and then got period like cramps and then a couple hours later my brother was born! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I am going to run errands with my husband... so, I won't be on BnB for a couple hours. Will definitely log on to my phone or text Nikki if something happens...

Good Luck, AJ! I hope today is our day!!!!!! I can't wait to check in on ya later!


----------



## CharlieO

How exciting! babies everywhere!! fingers crossed for you all!!!

AFM today we scheduled a c-section, as baby is still breech.... 15th of Jan now! eeeep!


----------



## DittyByrd

Wow! We're about to have a baby explosion!!! How exciting. I will be stalking all day, lol...what else can I do on modified bed rest? :)

I am not sure if I told you girls this, but yesterday AM during fetal monitoring I was contracting every 2-5 minutes! The nurse asked me if I felt anything and I told her I felt tight but I wasn't sure if it was a contraction of the baby pushing out toward my ribs. It was a contraction. That will definitely help me know the difference in the future!

So, it seems like I had some wicked fluid retention. I weighed myself this morning and I had lost 7lbs since I was admitted to the hospital (yes, that's in 36 hrs)!!! Call me crazy, but I feel lighter.

I have my next appt on Wednesday and then a NST on Friday of next week. I had a lot of bleeding after this past appt with my internal exam. Reminded me to wear a pad next week.

All this crap I went through has made me want to get my hospital bag completely packed ASAP. That's my lone project today - and maybe baking some cookies.


----------



## AJThomas

Gave my midwife the heads up so she knows to be ready. Had to upgrade from a liner to a pad, *TMI* having both blood and mucus. Managed to get a nap between contractions and then a hot shower which felt awesome! But that messed up my counting so not sure how frequent they are now or anything, monitoring them again to see. Bouncing on my ball and keeping a hot water bottle nearby for my back, gonna see if I can manage a bit of walking too.

Eta: finally got my bag all packed :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

I had to log in on my phone bc I'm so excited for babies coming! AJ! You're really moving along!!!! Eeeeeekk!!!!!

Ditty- man, you've been through the damn ringer the past few days! 

Charlie- sucks baby is breech but excited to know ur bean will be coming in a few weeks!


----------



## els1022

Good luck, ladies! It sounds like this could be it for some of you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck Aj :) can't wait for these babies :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Had my 37 week appt and left so frustrated!! I had to wait forever and then was told I don't start getting internals until next week. I had a trace of protein in my urine but bp is good. I tested positive for group b. Then even though I was told that they no longer do fundal height at my last appt, she measured and I'm still 3 weeks ahead. She had a resident training with her and I felt a little like I wasn't there because she kept talking around me. I get another ultrasound next week because baby measured big and I've gained too much weight. This is after last week a different doctor didnt seem concerned about any of it. I then went to make my appt and they tried to push me off until almost 39 weeks and the only time slot I could get was with the dr I like the least in the afternoon on Friday when the wait is the worst. I tried to make this appt last week and they wouldnt let me and now they have pretty much no time slots left! Ugh...

I came home so upset because I felt like such a bad mom because of the weight gain. I know I've gained a lot, and I probably could have eaten better, but I have a ton of swelling and it's not like i sat at home for months eating candy! I just worry they'll decide to do an induction or c because of mine and the baby's size... While it would be nice to go early I hate to think I may have put my baby at a higher risk of complications because I didn't eat enough salad. Luckily my dh is wonderful and has managed to say some great things to help calm me down. I was just so frustrated- it seemed like nothing could go right :(


----------



## jrowenj

Amanda- sorry your appt was so crappy! Don't worry about the weight gain being ur fault. I've eaten like an unhealthy pig and only gained 16 lbs so it clearly is just different bodies reacting differently to pregnancy. Its not ur fault at all! The dr today sounds like an ass. I'm sure your jellybean is as healthy as can be in there!


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to my dr. Appointment soon update u all when I get back :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks, Jaime!! I do feel better... It was just frustrating! Hope you're holding up alright- sounds like things are picking up for you :)


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Had my 37 week appt and left so frustrated!! I had to wait forever and then was told I don't start getting internals until next week. I had a trace of protein in my urine but bp is good. I tested positive for group b. Then even though I was told that they no longer do fundal height at my last appt, she measured and I'm still 3 weeks ahead. She had a resident training with her and I felt a little like I wasn't there because she kept talking around me. I get another ultrasound next week because baby measured big and I've gained too much weight. This is after last week a different doctor didnt seem concerned about any of it. I then went to make my appt and they tried to push me off until almost 39 weeks and the only time slot I could get was with the dr I like the least in the afternoon on Friday when the wait is the worst. I tried to make this appt last week and they wouldnt let me and now they have pretty much no time slots left! Ugh...
> 
> I came home so upset because I felt like such a bad mom because of the weight gain. I know I've gained a lot, and I probably could have eaten better, but I have a ton of swelling and it's not like i sat at home for months eating candy! I just worry they'll decide to do an induction or c because of mine and the baby's size... While it would be nice to go early I hate to think I may have put my baby at a higher risk of complications because I didn't eat enough salad. Luckily my dh is wonderful and has managed to say some great things to help calm me down. I was just so frustrated- it seemed like nothing could go right :(

I felt like such a failure this week because my OB told me that women with Gestational hypertension are predisposed due to carrying too much weight. I had lost 20lbs prior to pregnancy. I felt like my hospitalization was my fault. When I was weighed Wednesday, I had gained 31lbs. Since then, I have lost 7lbs in JUST water weight. 

You can't blame yourself unless you truly know you ate nothing but junk the entire pregnancy, which I am sure you didn't. We all want nothing but the best for our babies and certainly don't want to think we've harmed them in any way.

Additionally, I have seen multiple OBs are my office. While I get the same story from all of them most of the time, there are subtle differences in what they tell me. I got my Strep test and first internal at 35 weeks instead of 36 like I had been told by another doctor, etc, etc. Yesterday I was told I needed to come in next Wednesday for an appointment then go the the perinatologist afterwards for a NST. At first the OBs office didn't want to offer me a wednesday appt but I pushed a little and got them to concede. Then the perinatologist is triple booked next week and couldn't offer me an NST until Friday unless I did it through L&D. It's frustrating seeing so many people and trying to coordinate what the doctor wants with what can actually be done!


----------



## BlossomJ

Very excited about today's events girls! Really doesn't sound like it'll be long!!! :)

Good luck AJ & Jaime!!!

Aruppe - Don't beat yourself up about the weight gain/baby size. You haven't done anyhing wrong. I too think that different bodies react to pregnancy in different ways & for me there has been a massive difference in my weight between my two pregnancies, even though I'm not following a different diet. Who knows what causes it?!

Nikki - Congrats on your casino win! Hope your placenta holds out & Ella gets to full term - glad the issue has been picked up & taken seriously :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Been drinking RRL tea like its nobodys business!


----------



## AJThomas

Jaime how are u holding up? Is the walking doing anything?


----------



## sassy_mom

Checking in on you ladies! Sounds like Jaime and AJ you both are moving right towards holding your jellybeans! 

I'm trying some crazy cleaning hoping I can get things moving in the right direction as you girls! 13 days to go ... I am so ready. DH is too. He is getting excited to have his other little girl here. Clean clean clean! lol! 

Aruppe don't be so hard on yourself. When I was pregnant with DD I ate junk ... literally the entire time. At one point I ate an entire box of brownies ... by myself ...in one day. :dohh: With her I gained 52lbs and was as big as a house!! This time, I've been watching my portions and drinking tons of water ... I've gained 60lbs and am not swollen at all. I'm also a lot smaller than I was with DD so really like one of the other girls said, it is all about how your body reacts during a pregnancy. I really think doctors sometimes have no brains and don't know what they are talking about. I started out 20lbs lighter than when I got pregnant with DD too and have still gained more weight. It all makes no sense. Our bodies work how they do and your little jellybean is just fine! When DD was born she was super healthy despite my horrible eating habits so don't let them get to you. I think the doctors forget that women have been doing this for a LOOOOOONG time without all this intervention and opinions from them. You are just fine! :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> Finally caught up! Everything went haywire since I was last on.
> 
> LittleJ - I'm so glad to see you back and glad to hear you and baby are doing ok. I'm sorry about the surgeries but hopefully once it is all done and over with, things will be great for you.
> 
> Ditty- I hope things only continue to improve and you get to go home quickly.
> 
> Nikki - Glad to hear no pre-e! Glad you are home resting and I hope the testing comes out with good news.
> 
> Ducky - hang in there! I read in your parenting journal that you pumped a good bit. Go with it! I know sometimes it takes a little time getting things adjusted. I would say to do both bf and supplement if you can until perhaps his weight catches up and your milk catches up to him. But if it doesn't work out and formula is the way you will have to go, don't beat yourself up. When it comes down to it, food is food and you aren't less because of it.
> 
> Jrowen - maybe baby is on his way! :thumbup:
> 
> Darkstar - sorry baby is still breech. I hope you don't have to fight them on trying to turn. I know it will be exciting to get a set date of when you will be meeting your LO.
> 
> AFM: We went shopping for 6 hours today and it didn't do anything for me. Actually I felt great. :dohh: My feet were a little tired but no aches or pains. :baby: didn't even seem to be effected by my constant walking. I didn't even have the first BH ... not one!! It makes no sense... if I spend 10 minutes cleaning up my kitchen, I have BH ... I go shopping for 6 hours NOTHING! I think she has no intention of leaving her warm spot. I also have been having heart burn from hell again for the last two days. :shrug: It may be a change in my diet that is causing it. I'm just so done with it as nothing really helps.
> On another note, I do feel like she turned over and is now facing my back. Her movements changed and I felt like she started beating and punching my insides instead of pushing on my stomach. :shrug: Honestly I have no idea what is going on in there. :haha::haha:

Wow, Sassy! You are one busy momma!



jrowenj said:


> Hubby and I dtd about 2 and a half hours ago and I am in so much pain I can't sleep. My belly and low abdomen are hurting soo badly. I got up to pee and I can't walk bc it feels sooo heavy and painful : (

Definitely sounds like the beginning of something!



jellybeans said:


> i think my lil bean may be showing her face soon!! Constant BH's and she's moved into the middle of my belly instead of sitting on the sides as she normally does and just uncomfortable :( and she's def head's down too

Jenny, hope it will be soon for you!!!



Lauren021406 said:


> Ladies I saw someone posted this..its a fun survey when you will go into labor! I was told 3-7 days early haha
> https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php

Haha, this is what it said for me:
You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 10 hours long.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> UPDATE!!! OMG!
> 
> So lets just say things kinda just hit me and got real.
> 
> I went to my doctors appointment today and the placenta is showing aging and deterioration like they suspected since my insulin needs went way down... I had a NST and baby wasnt being reactive enough so they repeated the NST an hour later and she was a little bit more reactive... I was checked internally due to my uterus being irritable and I am now 50% effaced, still 1 cm dilated, and baby dropped to -1 position. I am being sent to the specilaist office tomorrow afternoon for anther ultrasound to check blood cord flow and the placenta again, growth etc instead of my regular scheduled apptmnt next wednesday..
> 
> and then they came in with all of my papers and made me sign my life away in case of a c-section... what to do when my water breaks, or if i get more contractions... Its all one big blur, so I am trying to wrap my head around it all..

Thinking of you, Nikki! :hugs: I am sorry your are having these complications with your placenta! Bright side, you might be holding Ella soon! <3



darkstar said:


> Will be thinking of you Nikki, sounds like you may be holding Ella soon!
> 
> Anyone else got really sore boobs? I even had stabbing pains in mine and I just dreamt I was breastfeeding, maybe because they were hurting in my sleep?
> 
> Off for blood tests today, I am worried they will find more protein after the urine test yesterday and what that means :/

I've got the same kind of thing that happens to me. I usually just massage my breasts and express a bit of colostrum and the pain stops.



DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh Ladies, hoping all of our jellybeans come by safe! Will be thinking of you!
> 
> I have a theory LOL Once one of us starts to actually labor, we will all go down like dominoes hahaha.

I like your theory! Seems like we have a couple of ladies about to start us off!!



mellywelly said:


> I did the perineum massage today and (tmi) got covered in loads of creamy white discharge, it looked liked I'd dipped my finger in hand cream! I presume this is normal?

Totally normal, Melly. I finally got around to having my hubby do my perineal massage and he sort of complained about the gooey, creamy white discharge.



DittyByrd said:


> I'm home! Baby and I are doing great!
> 
> I had gained 5lbs in 6 days and just lost 6lbs in one day!!!
> 
> I passed my 24hr urine test so no diagnosis of pre-eclampsia. All of my blood pressures after admission were normal. I had no protein in my urine. And all of my labs are normal. The doctor can't ignore the two super high readings from in the office but he's not so concerned at this point. No medications.
> 
> I am to be on modified bed rest from now until birth which is fine with me (until I get the urge to nest again).
> If I get hypertension again and they can't control it, I will be induced ASAP. If I get it and it's controlled, I will be induced at 39 weeks. Pray rest keeps it at bay and yesterday was a fluke.
> 
> I also found out I am Group B Strep Negative and I am effaced but not dilated yet.
> Thanks for all of you kind words! <3 you all!

Great news, Ditty! Glad you and baby are doing alright!



AJThomas said:


> Well I don't think I'm in labor, but my body does seem to be cleansing itself, had BMs twice yesterday and now I'm up again at 4:30am for another one which never happens. This is how my sis's labor started but I don't want to be too optimistic. Having what might be contractions or BH, I just assume its cuz of the BM but we'll see if it continues.
> 
> Eta: Had quite a bit of pink when I wiped too, maybe that's the show? I dunno, don't want to get too excited. Still having contractions but haven't timed them yet.




AJThomas said:


> Contractions still coming, so far between 6-8 mins apart, a little over 1 min long each time. Boy do these things hurt! I have to get on all 4s or stand up each time I feel one coming, how do ppl do this on their backs! I'm dreading real contractions if these are so bad already.

AJ, definitely sounds like labor to me!! How exciting!!!



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg these period type cramps are killllling me! And my hips feel like their spreading apart!!!

Sounds normal, I've been feeling my hips widen too. It really sucks because it keeps me up at night.



jrowenj said:


> hahaha! I just talked to my mom and she said I am going through the exact same thing she did with her first baby! She said she was spotting and then got period like cramps and then a couple hours later my brother was born! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got everything crossed for you, Jaime! Hope this is it!!!



AJThomas said:


> Gave my midwife the heads up so she knows to be ready. Had to upgrade from a liner to a pad, *TMI* having both blood and mucus. Managed to get a nap between contractions and then a hot shower which felt awesome! But that messed up my counting so not sure how frequent they are now or anything, monitoring them again to see. Bouncing on my ball and keeping a hot water bottle nearby for my back, gonna see if I can manage a bit of walking too.
> 
> Eta: finally got my bag all packed :haha:

Oh, yeah.... definitely sounds like your in labor, hun! :happydance:



ARuppe716 said:


> Had my 37 week appt and left so frustrated!! I had to wait forever and then was told I don't start getting internals until next week. I had a trace of protein in my urine but bp is good. I tested positive for group b. Then even though I was told that they no longer do fundal height at my last appt, she measured and I'm still 3 weeks ahead. She had a resident training with her and I felt a little like I wasn't there because she kept talking around me. I get another ultrasound next week because baby measured big and I've gained too much weight. This is after last week a different doctor didnt seem concerned about any of it. I then went to make my appt and they tried to push me off until almost 39 weeks and the only time slot I could get was with the dr I like the least in the afternoon on Friday when the wait is the worst. I tried to make this appt last week and they wouldnt let me and now they have pretty much no time slots left! Ugh...
> 
> I came home so upset because I felt like such a bad mom because of the weight gain. I know I've gained a lot, and I probably could have eaten better, but I have a ton of swelling and it's not like i sat at home for months eating candy! I just worry they'll decide to do an induction or c because of mine and the baby's size... While it would be nice to go early I hate to think I may have put my baby at a higher risk of complications because I didn't eat enough salad. Luckily my dh is wonderful and has managed to say some great things to help calm me down. I was just so frustrated- it seemed like nothing could go right :(


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am sorry you had such a rough appt., Amanda. Don't feel like a bad mom, hun. You are not a bad mom... things happen and sometimes we have no control over them. I will be thinking of you and baby. I am sure you both will be just fine, extra weight or not. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


AFM: Full term today! Can't believe I am 37 weeks and only have 3 weeks to go! :happydance: Sorry I have been MIA so much.. It seems like every time I try to catch up, my laptop dies and I lose my post!! As for how things have been going... I finally got around to having hubby do my perineal massage and had him check my cervix while he was down there!! He felt the baby's head! OMG, it was so cool.. he was like, "Um, I think I feel the baby's head!" I'm glad because he totally confirmed for me the baby is head down and engaging!! I've been getting a lot more BH over the past week and baby has been more rolly and less kicky, lol... bit more pushy too. I'm so excited to meet my little yellow bundle and am so excited that we may have 2 more Jellybeans soon!!! Will be on edge for updates from AJ and Jaime!! Hope everyone else is doing great and sorry to anyone I missed!! Finally glad to be caught up, though!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks, ladies!! Its hard because as a dancer I lived through image issues for years. I never had an eating problem but was always unhappy with myself. Having stopped dancing and living the life I do now, I am so much happier. But it's amazing how fast those old feelings can come back with the mention of my weight. I tend to not weigh myself or worry too much about it. I told the nurse today not to tell me my weight bc I don't want to know. She had a very snotty attitude about it like I was ridiculous and irresponsible. I just know myself and if I weigh myself regularly, I will obsess. Sigh. Hopefully the doctor next week is kinder. And I guess the worst that could happen is they want me to have the baby a week earlier...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks, ladies!! Its hard because as a dancer I lived through image issues for years. I never had an eating problem but was always unhappy with myself. Having stopped dancing and living the life I do now, I am so much happier. But it's amazing how fast those old feelings can come back with the mention of my weight. I tend to not weigh myself or worry too much about it. I told the nurse today not to tell me my weight bc I don't want to know. She had a very snotty attitude about it like I was ridiculous and irresponsible. I just know myself and if I weigh myself regularly, I will obsess. Sigh. Hopefully the doctor next week is kinder. And I guess the worst that could happen is they want me to have the baby a week earlier...

Aww man, so sorry! Sometimes I wonder if they forget we are paying them, not the other way around. Ugh! Hubby doesn't like going to my appointments because they are just 5 minutes long. And about the weight sweetie, don't worry, we will all have time to eventually get back on track after babies are here. And you look wonderful anyhow. Don't worry!! :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I have an appointment today too. I have to call the cab at 2, hoping I get there by 3... and also had to schedule with another doctor because mine is probably skiing somewhere LOL


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> I have an appointment today too. I have to call the cab at 2, hoping I get there by 3... and also had to schedule with another doctor because mine is probably skiing somewhere LOL

Hope you have a good appt., DeeDee! And a safe trip there and back home! :hugs:

How are you holding up, AJ? Are you progressing anymore or have things calmed down?


----------



## AJThomas

Started walking around a bit and the contractions are now a consistent 5 mins apart (4 mins + to be exact) and lasting about 1 min 10 seconds. I find that sitting flat on my but during contractions makes it hurt less so I've been doing that, walking and then sitting thru each one and walking some more. My midwife seems to think this is it so she's getting her stuff together to get to me. I said no worries, I think you have time, she said that's what you think! It may not take as long as you think! So I'm hoping she's right. Let's see!


----------



## Soniamillie01

38 week check for me . . . BP was high, she redone it and it was fine. Urine was fine. Measuring 43 at 38 but I swear each midwife measures me differently!
She said she didn't think baby was back to back and was 3/5 engaged! Don't think he'll arrive any day soon from what she was saying so will keep on with the ball to try and get him fully engaged and also squats


----------



## jrowenj

Not much progression here. Just some contractions spaced out and still bleeding but not enough to raise an eyebrow


----------



## darkstar

Thinking of you AJ, you sound very calm. Find a focal point, that helps. Exciting you will have baby in your arms soon!

Sounds like a good appointment Sonia
I read that fundal height doesnt mean anything after 37 weeks but who knows.

Charlie, awesome you have a date already. I should get one on Monday unless my breech boy turns this weekend!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> 38 week check for me . . . BP was high, she redone it and it was fine. Urine was fine. Measuring 43 at 38 but I swear each midwife measures me differently!
> She said she didn't think baby was back to back and was 3/5 engaged! Don't think he'll arrive any day soon from what she was saying so will keep on with the ball to try and get him fully engaged and also squats

I thought that being 3/5 or more in pelvis is classed as engaged?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds as though this is it AJ! So excited x


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 38 week check for me . . . BP was high, she redone it and it was fine. Urine was fine. Measuring 43 at 38 but I swear each midwife measures me differently!
> She said she didn't think baby was back to back and was 3/5 engaged! Don't think he'll arrive any day soon from what she was saying so will keep on with the ball to try and get him fully engaged and also squats
> 
> I thought that being 3/5 or more in pelvis is classed as engaged?Click to expand...

I don't have a clue what it means? I don't know if engaged or not?


----------



## Little J

Thought id fill u ladies in: 12/20/12 @ 8:46am Braxton Cole came lnto the world just over 34 weeks. He was 6lbs 8oz and 20 inches. Hes doing well but will he in the NICU for a week or so. Hes so adorable i am in love! Ill keep u posted!


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Little J! Congrats!! I'm glad to hear that he's doing well, can't wait to see pics and a birth story!


----------



## AJThomas

Stopped walking and I'm back to 7 mins apart, each contraction is longer tho, closer to 1:30 is this normal or does it mean I have a long way to go?


----------



## darkstar

Little J said:


> Thought id fill u ladies in: 12/20/12 @ 8:46am Braxton Cole came lnto the world just over 34 weeks. He was 6lbs 8oz and 20 inches. Hes doing well but will he in the NICU for a week or so. Hes so adorable i am in love! Ill keep u posted!

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> Stopped walking and I'm back to 7 mins apart, each contraction is longer tho, closer to 1:30 is this normal or does it mean I have a long way to go?

It's hard to know until you get an internal. No labour is textbook and the fact the length of them is increasing could be a change in intensity before they become more frequent. It could be natures way of letting you have more of a rest between contractions before the harder work begins


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> Started walking around a bit and the contractions are now a consistent 5 mins apart (4 mins + to be exact) and lasting about 1 min 10 seconds. I find that sitting flat on my but during contractions makes it hurt less so I've been doing that, walking and then sitting thru each one and walking some more. My midwife seems to think this is it so she's getting her stuff together to get to me. I said no worries, I think you have time, she said that's what you think! It may not take as long as you think! So I'm hoping she's right. Let's see!

you sound like you are handling labor very well, AJ! :thumbup:



jrowenj said:


> Not much progression here. Just some contractions spaced out and still bleeding but not enough to raise an eyebrow

Hope things start progressing more quickly for you, Jaime!



Little J said:


> Thought id fill u ladies in: 12/20/12 @ 8:46am Braxton Cole came lnto the world just over 34 weeks. He was 6lbs 8oz and 20 inches. Hes doing well but will he in the NICU for a week or so. Hes so adorable i am in love! Ill keep u posted!

Congratulations, LittleJ! Glad to hear he is doing well! Can't wait to see pics and read your birth story!



AJThomas said:


> Stopped walking and I'm back to 7 mins apart, each contraction is longer tho, closer to 1:30 is this normal or does it mean I have a long way to go?

Labor is different for everyone. You could try walking some more to see if they get any closer together.. But honestly right now it is a waiting game! :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Wow congratulations Little J!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Well didn't expect that news littlej, huge congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Holy cow!! A surprise jellybean!! Congrats littleJ! And hope things keep moving along for our other ladies! :)


----------



## jrowenj

I can't wait to see pics of Braxton!!!!!!!

Aj- keep up the good work, girl!


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats LittleJ! babies babies everywhere!! Making me so happy! Keep it up girls!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats little J! Wasn't expecting that news, so lovely, glad he is doing well.


----------



## brieri1

Congratulations littleJ!


----------



## Lillian33

Amazing news to wake up to!!

Congrats LittleJ, so pleased for you and hubby and glad Braxton is doing ok!

AJ, so exciting, hoping this is it for u, def sounds like it!

Aruppe so sorry you had such a crap appointment, big hugs.

Hope everyone else is doing well, I'm willing your boy out Jamie!!

xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wow little j! That's great, congrats!

Will update on my app tonight :)


----------



## els1022

Congrats Little J! Maybe this is the first "domino" to fall!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Massive congratulations LittleJ! So excited & happy for you :) Looking forward to hearing about it all when you're rested & have time :)

Will be heading to bed in an hour or two & wondering if there will be another jellybean before then or if I'll have to wait until morning to find out? Sounds like you're coping really well AJ, hope it continues :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Little J said:


> Thought id fill u ladies in: 12/20/12 @ 8:46am Braxton Cole came lnto the world just over 34 weeks. He was 6lbs 8oz and 20 inches. Hes doing well but will he in the NICU for a week or so. Hes so adorable i am in love! Ill keep u posted!

Congratulations!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## mammaspath

im anxiously awaiting the jaime and aj's new arrivals......can't wait!

congrats littlej........an early surprise......wow........im still in the waiting game but im so happy to be at the end!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Little J said:


> Thought id fill u ladies in: 12/20/12 @ 8:46am Braxton Cole came lnto the world just over 34 weeks. He was 6lbs 8oz and 20 inches. Hes doing well but will he in the NICU for a week or so. Hes so adorable i am in love! Ill keep u posted!

Awe hun He will be just fine! Cant beleive it! and here you were thinking you would be the last to go lol... Sooo excited for you!! Cant wait to see pics! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

UPDATE AFTER MY ULTRASOUND!!!

Sooo... we checked the blood flow etc to the baby and everything was perfect even though the placenta is aged quite a bit! in fact... they made the decision to do an amniocentesis on dec 31st at 7am to check ellas lung maturity because little girl is weighing in at a whopping 6lbs 11oz right now!, and if it comes back later that day as good, i will be induced that night prob aroudn dinner time!!! NEW YEARS BABY!!!


----------



## AJThomas

I'm only coping because the counter pressure of sitting on my ball or whatever else literally cuts the pain in about half. If I have a contraction lying, standing or sitting in the wrong place I feel like I'm losing my mind! The contractions are still pretty far apart, especially when sitting, they seem to come closer if I stand or lie down but hurt so much more! The intensity has increased tho so I'm hoping some progress is being made and he'll make an appearance soon!


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> UPDATE AFTER MY ULTRASOUND!!!
> 
> Sooo... we checked the blood flow etc to the baby and everything was perfect even though the placenta is aged quite a bit! in fact... they made the decision to do an amniocentesis on dec 31st at 7am to check ellas lung maturity because little girl is weighing in at a whopping 6lbs 11oz right now!, and if it comes back later that day as good, i will be induced that night prob aroudn dinner time!!! NEW YEARS BABY!!!

Awesome! Not long to go you must be so excited!


----------



## La Mere

AJThomas said:


> I'm only coping because the counter pressure of sitting on my ball or whatever else literally cuts the pain in about half. If I have a contraction lying, standing or sitting in the wrong place I feel like I'm losing my mind! The contractions are still pretty far apart, especially when sitting, they seem to come closer if I stand or lie down but hurt so much more! The intensity has increased tho so I'm hoping some progress is being made and he'll make an appearance soon!

Sounds like your doing great, AJ! Hope you progress quickly and can't wait to hear you've had your little man!


----------



## darkstar

AJThomas said:


> I'm only coping because the counter pressure of sitting on my ball or whatever else literally cuts the pain in about half. If I have a contraction lying, standing or sitting in the wrong place I feel like I'm losing my mind! The contractions are still pretty far apart, especially when sitting, they seem to come closer if I stand or lie down but hurt so much more! The intensity has increased tho so I'm hoping some progress is being made and he'll make an appearance soon!

You're doing so well. And even managing to keep us updated  Each contraction gets you closer to meeting your baby.


----------



## BlossomJ

You're doing great AJ - so excited for you! Thanks for keeping us all updated! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Goooooo Aj!


----------



## CharlieO

DeedeeBeester said:


> Goooooo Aj!

I'm picturing Deedee with pompoms doing this: :yipee:


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations little j. What exciting news! X


----------



## span

You sound like you're doing great AJ! I'm off to bed now but can't wait to check in in the morning. :happydance:

Jaime - hope things pick up for you. :flower:

LittleJ - congratulations on the safe arrival of Braxton. Can't wait to hear more about it and see pics. Hope you're also doing ok. :hugs:

Nikki - very exciting that you could have a new years eve or day baby - wonder what year it'll be? :winkwink:

Right I'm off to bed as it's 11.45pm here. I've just put together Meg's main Christmas pressie - a flat pack wooden toy kitchen. 66 screws and many pieces of wood with some ropey looking instructions (aren't they always? :dohh: ) but I'm glad I've done it and was much less stressful to do it on my own (hubby at work on a late shift). Going to give the flat a good tidy tomorrow ready for the MW visit on Sunday morning. Also need to get making some Christmas cards with Megs 'help' - thinking 'footprint' reindeer. :flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

AJ - You've got this, girl! Breathe and stay calm. Like PP said, every contraction is one less and one step closer to meeting your baby!!! We're cheering for you!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks ladies, the encouragement really helps! My midwife is coming to check my progress in a short while, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## mammaspath

I hope u post all the progress.....im gna try and stay up dor all of it!


----------



## Poppy84

Omg!!!
I've been missing out. AJ good luck!!!!!! Hope ur not waiting too much longer now.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

CharlieO said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Goooooo Aj!
> 
> I'm picturing Deedee with pompoms doing this: :yipee:Click to expand...

Just don't imagine me with the cheerleader's outfit, because it wouldn't look all that nice hahahahaha! I'd work the Pompoms though hahaha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies!!! Jaime is in labor!! Her water broke at 4:30 pm!!!!!!!!!! Woooohooki


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay!!! This is so exciting!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies!!! Jaime is in labor!! Her water broke at 4:30 pm!!!!!!!!!! Woooohooki

Woooohooo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Yay! Awesome news!

Afm, my midwife came and says I'm 2cm and just about 100%, she says baby's head is right there and pressing on my cervix so she expects it should all be over in 4-6hrs!! She did a sweep of my membranes and left to come back in an hour or 2


----------



## DittyByrd

Anyone else laboring in secret???

I am having lots of cervical pain ATM and irregular BHs. Uncomfortable yet manageable. I don't think I am laboring just prepping.


----------



## brieri1

Yay AJ and Jaime! I'm so excited!

AFM, I decided, even though I'm 38 weeks, to try hypnobabies and I did my first hypnosis session today. I'm not sure how much I listened to, but it relaxed me into a very enjoyable nap.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

AJThomas said:


> Yay! Awesome news!
> 
> Afm, my midwife came and says I'm 2cm and just about 100%, she says baby's head is right there and pressing on my cervix so she expects it should all be over in 4-6hrs!! She did a sweep of my membranes and left to come back in an hour or 2

Uhh, that's anytime now!! :)


----------



## Betheney

wow it's all happening. 

Congratulations Little J!!!

Jamie and AJ i'm checking regularly for updates, i can't wait for these birth stories to come out. 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## els1022

I'm so excited for these babies! I'm up all night anyway so I'll be stalking the thread!


----------



## Betheney

Does anyone see a pattern with who is in labour/birthing at the moment...

Little*J*
*J*rowenJ
A*J*Thomas

Anyone got a significant *J* in their name


----------



## calista20

Hi ladies,

Not sure if you remember me or not. I've been silently keeping up with this page throughout my pregnancy. Just wanted to let you know I had my little boy on December 14th at 35 weeks due to pre-eclampsia. Went in to triage with high blood pressure and they found a lot of protein in my urine and with my history of pre-e and HELLP syndrome with my other two boys, the Dr decided to induce. (Worst labour and delivery ever) I begged and pleaded for an epidural as I was in excruciating pain and waited for 4 hours for the anesthesiologist who was delayed due to an emergency c section. In the end the dr convinced me to let her break my water and it was all over 15 minutes later. 

Baby Chase was born a very healthy 7 pounds 1 ounce and had no real problems. We got to take him home after 3 days and he is the most amazing early Christmas present ever! He would have been 10 pounds for sure if he was full term.

Best of luck to all you mama's!! Can't wait for your little ones to be born!


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies!!! Jaime is in labor!! Her water broke at 4:30 pm!!!!!!!!!! Woooohooki

Yay! :happydance: Thanks for the update, Nikki! Can't wait for more news!



AJThomas said:


> Yay! Awesome news!
> 
> Afm, my midwife came and says I'm 2cm and just about 100%, she says baby's head is right there and pressing on my cervix so she expects it should all be over in 4-6hrs!! She did a sweep of my membranes and left to come back in an hour or 2


Omg, AJ! Anytime now! Keep up the good work, mama! You're doing a great job!

Calista- congrats on you little man!


----------



## Lauren021406

so excited for all the babies!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woo hop aj!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Just to be careful, I have started to time these contractions. I have had repetitive shooting pain in my vagina/cervix - do you think this is stretching or baby repetitively bouncing on me or what? If it was once, I would attribute to baby, but it keeps happening in the last hour or so.


----------



## JCh

SOOOO excited for the updates! Been thinking about AJ/Jaime ALL day!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow 
Good luck Aj and Jamie can't wait for updates so exciting !!!

My appointment went well it was long cuz it seemed only one doctor was on call for delivery dismissal and the clinic so I waited 3 hours but heartbeat is good and when I come back from vacation at in laws they will look at Riley's weight :) 

IMPORTANT QUESTION !!!'
I threw up bright blood lastnight but didn't think anything of it except for I did again tonight a big ENOUGHT amount and really red should I be worried ???


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Wow
> Good luck Aj and Jamie can't wait for updates so exciting !!!
> 
> My appointment went well it was long cuz it seemed only one doctor was on call for delivery dismissal and the clinic so I waited 3 hours but heartbeat is good and when I come back from vacation at in laws they will look at Riley's weight :)
> 
> IMPORTANT QUESTION !!!'
> I threw up bright blood lastnight but didn't think anything of it except for I did again tonight a big ENOUGHT amount and really red should I be worried ???

Vomiting blood is always a concern. It could be as simple as a ruptured vessel in your esophagus or as serious as a stomach ulcer! Call your doctor.


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Wow
> Good luck Aj and Jamie can't wait for updates so exciting !!!
> 
> My appointment went well it was long cuz it seemed only one doctor was on call for delivery dismissal and the clinic so I waited 3 hours but heartbeat is good and when I come back from vacation at in laws they will look at Riley's weight :)
> 
> IMPORTANT QUESTION !!!'
> I threw up bright blood lastnight but didn't think anything of it except for I did again tonight a big ENOUGHT amount and really red should I be worried ???
> 
> Vomiting blood is always a concern. It could be as simple as a ruptured vessel in your esophagus or as serious as a stomach ulcer! Call your doctor.Click to expand...

Thanks I'm calling the nurses station to see what they say


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> Yay AJ and Jaime! I'm so excited!
> 
> AFM, I decided, even though I'm 38 weeks, to try hypnobabies and I did my first hypnosis session today. I'm not sure how much I listened to, but it relaxed me into a very enjoyable nap.

I love hypnobabies, I've done a few sessions now.


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies!!! Jaime is in labor!! Her water broke at 4:30 pm!!!!!!!!!! Woooohooki

Yay! This is exciting!


----------



## DittyByrd

What happens at a NST? Is it fetal monitoring with the belly bands or is there an ultrasound, too? I have one next week and wondered what to expect.


----------



## Kaiecee

I called and the nurse talked to my dr. And said it seems just like an irritation so as long as it doesn't continue I should be ok :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> I called and the nurse talked to my dr. And said it seems just like an irritation so as long as it doesn't continue I should be ok :)

Good! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lillian33

Oh my god I go out for a walk and we have another baby-congrats Calista, such great news :)

Go AJ & Jamie!!! can't wait to hear when your boys are born woohoo such a great day!! 

xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> What happens at a NST? Is it fetal monitoring with the belly bands or is there an ultrasound, too? I have one next week and wondered what to expect.

It can b both sometimes it's just the band and if needed or the dr thinks they will do a ultrasound :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Calista & Little J! WOW! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you both and your healthy babies! :) :) :)

Jamie: :wohoo: Won't be long now! Can't wait to hear the baby update.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Just to be careful, I have started to time these contractions. I have had repetitive shooting pain in my vagina/cervix - do you think this is stretching or baby repetitively bouncing on me or what? If it was once, I would attribute to baby, but it keeps happening in the last hour or so.


I get the headbutts and its a shooting pain lol.. I also think it may be dilation and effacing as well...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorryi didnt talk much before about jaimes update, i was out at dinner lol.

She did text me though and just told me her water broke at 4:30 and she is at hospital..still no update as of yet... I a, going to bed right now but if i get any pictures or more updates in the morning, i will update! :)


----------



## mammaspath

I cant wait to hear an update for jamie!


----------



## sassy_mom

OMG! I was away for most of the day as I went to my mom's and her internet was out!!! 

Congrats LittleJ!! I'm sure he is just wonderful! 

Calista yes we remember you!! Congrats on your sweet little boy!!!! 

AJ and Jaime I can't wait to hear more updates! I guess tomorrow when I wake up to check there will be 2 new jellybeans!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

It really was a domino effect Deedee! We went from nothing to BABIES!!!!!!!!! I have those shooting pains too. I assume it is her making my cervix ready. :thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

Congrarss calista.......thats quite a baby for 35 weeks! Send us some pics!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Congratulations Calista & Little J! :happydance: :baby:

You are doing great Jamie and AJ! So excited for you two!

Definitely a domino effect now. Who's next...... :winkwink:



For my NST, we just did bands for monitoring. My last NST was early morning when my baby is not very active. Since he wouldn't move, we almost had to get an ultrasound. But then Dr. gave me sprite (even with my gestational diabetes) and boy did he get active. If baby is active then you just get NST. If baby is too active that they cannot keep the heart beat monitored (had this 2 times ago), then the NST can take a long time.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for updates :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I hate the waiting lol been waiting all day!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Facebook update from Jaime :dance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Just saw it :) congrats Jaime :)


----------



## darkstar

He's so cute, congrats Jaime!

Now waiting for AJ!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I haven't slept yet, but Oh boy, are the ladies in for a treat when they wake up! Congrats Jaime!


----------



## span

Wow congratulations Jaime! :cloud9: Can't wait to hear how it all went in the end. :flower:

Congratulations too to Calista - sounds like a great weight for a 35 weeker and lovely that you get to take your baby home so soon. :thumbup:

Hope AJ is doing ok and is holding her bubs by now too. :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Congrats to Jaime, think maybe it was a quick labour?

Aj, thinking of you and hope you have your baby i
your arms!!

Congratulations to calista too! A very good weight!


----------



## ARuppe716

So exciting!! I woke up to go to the bathroom and couldn't wait to check!! Blake is adorable and hopefully we hear some good news from AJ soon too! I hope the dominos keep falling :)


----------



## Betheney

Naaaaw I'm not on her fb :-( or was it in that fb group? Someone sent me the link once but it didn't work.


----------



## Soniamillie01

In the Facebook group hun x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats to Calista too, hope all is well.

Hope AJ is doing well, so exciting! 

Two in one day! Who's next?!?!?!?


----------



## Betheney

Soniamillie01 said:


> In the Facebook group hun x

Can you post the link or.post what the group is called


----------



## mellywelly

I got a bit scared this morning. First woke up in the night to find he dog had got on the bed and had cuddled up into the bump, where as he normally lays at my feet. When I woke up had to go to the loo for poop. Then about an hour later I got a pain that started in my back and spread all round to the front under my bump, thought I was having a contraction but turned out I needed to go to the loo again :haha: and was very erm,very runny:blush:


----------



## mellywelly

I would betheney but haven't got a clue how to on the ipad? I could probably work out how to copy the pic over but don't like to do that without asking jaime first?


----------



## Betheney

That's okay?  someone will figure it out for us.


----------



## span

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/224136534386566/

Hope that works. :flower:

Melly - a 'clearout' sounds promising as well as odd animal behaviour. :thumbup: 

I had a dodgy tum this morning too. I had it for about a week prior to Meg's arrival though it stopped a day before so I still crapped plenty during pushing. :blush: 
I'm feeling like I've only got a couple of weeks left at most but maybe that's wishfull thinking. :haha: Meg was born at 39+2.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Jamie! Can't wait to see a pic! :) 

Melly: Sounds wonderful! Your body is clearing out for labor! :wohoo:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm on my phone hun but as soon as I am home I will post
Group is January Jellybeans.

Melly - sounds hopeful x


----------



## Lilahbear

I can't believe the babies are arriving! I want my baby to come now!


----------



## AJThomas

Cayde Elian Romero born Dec. 22 @ 5:03am, weighs 6.8 lbs :) will post pics and details after I get some rest.


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, congratulations AJ! Can't wait to see a picture! x


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations AJ! Beautiful name


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats a.j and jamie!!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow! Congrats to all the new mommies! So exciting!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations AJ!! Get some rest and can't wait for pics!!

And I got my secret Santa today... Thank you!! It will definitely be put to good use once baby is here :)


----------



## span

Congratulations AJ! :happydance: Can't wait to hear about it and see pics. Hope you got your home birth. :cloud9:


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations AJ!!! Can't wait to see the pics and hear about your homebirth!


----------



## mellywelly

Blimey, if it didn't feel real before it certainly does now!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

COngrats AJJJ!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Huge congrats AJ, so exciting! Looking forward to seeing some pics, get lots of rest x

It is becoming very real now :)


----------



## JCh

Hey Betheney, not sure if the link for the group will work as it's been made a private group. If u add me to fb, I can get u into the group so u can see everyone.

https://www.facebook.com/jennchrystal 

Also Jaime's fb is https://www.facebook.com/jaime.perro


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congrats Aj!!!!!


----------



## jellybeans

so happy for both of you :) EEEK!!! Makes me want my lil lady here even more now! Talk about jealous :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Same here Jellybeans! It makes me want my little guy here!! My SIL's good friend just had her little boy this week as well- 16 days early! Ugh... Makes me feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Just got on for the morning!!! Congrats AJ and Jaime! I saw Jaime's pictures on facebook first! So wonderful!! I'm definitely ready to have my little girl here now too!! I feel the same way that I think I will be pregnant forever! hahaha! 

I know Snow is suppose to go in the day after Christmas so if we don't have anymore babies between now and then, hers will be next! :happydance: 

Can't wait to see pictures AJ! I hope both you and Jaime are resting comfortably! :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations to both AJ and Jaime!!! More little boys!!! We only have one little girl so far, no? Have any of these been yellow jellybeans?


----------



## Betheney

Congratulations AJ!!!!!! Can't wait for details.

It's so exciting babies are here.


----------



## sassy_mom

:happydance::happydance: All these babies make everything so much happier! Now ... who's next??


----------



## mommyof2peas

All these babies make me worried that Im putting off my hospital bag lol Might have to get that put together today lol


----------



## La Mere

Congrats Jamie and AJ! I'm a lil jealous! Hope you and your babies are resting comfortably!


----------



## brieri1

Congratulations AJ and Jaime! So exciting! Two new beautiful boys!


----------



## BlossomJ

Well done AJ & Jaime!!! and massive congratulations :D
So exciting!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats to the new mommies! I cant wait for pics! 

Im too excited.....who is next???


----------



## els1022

Congrats to Jaime and AJ!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lillian33

Wooohooo AJ!! Massive congrats to you and your DH :) like the other ladies said, get loads of rest & can't wait for pics!!!

Ditty, yes just one girl so far!! I believe (correct me if I'm wrong ladies) that Betheney, Els & Ducky were all team yellow, so out of the yellows, two boys so far :)

Hope everyone else is well!

xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for pics congrats ladies hope ur resting now I'm getting a little jelous I also feel like this is never gonna end!


----------



## snowangel187

Holy what a work out trying to catch up on this thread. :haha: I've been reading a few pages a night to try to catch up but I usually fall asleep with my phone in my hand and bnb on the screen. :rofl:

My mom got here Thursday so I've been entertaing. And dd still has congestion/runny nose/cough which has now spread to my mil. So we are working like crazy to get everybody germ free before baby comes. I'm really upset, because I want dd to be able to visit her sister in the hospital. But as of now my mil and dd won't be allowed in delivery room/hospital. My mil is devastated as she flew 2000 miles to watch the birth. 

I've rested none. Which is stupid. :haha: I've been running to drs appts, doing grocery shopping, errands etc and taking advantage of my inlaws being here to watch dd. even had a date night last week. First one in over a year. :shock: 

As far as contractions. I've been having quite a few but no real patterns. Gonna try to seduce hubby tonight. :rofl: I have an nst tomorrow and will also volunteer for some church services. Dh and I are going to try to sneak in one more date night tomorrow night too. :thumbup: and as far as I know I'll still be delivering the 26th unless baby changes her mind or dr changes his. :rofl: I much preferred being naive going into labor, I'm starting to freak a little. Trying really hard to prepare myself mentally. 

Congrats on the new jelly beans! :hugs: I wonder how many will actually make it to January. ;)


----------



## Lillian33

Ahh sorry your DD is still sick Snow & now MIL too :( hope they get rid of the nasty bug before the birth! Awesome you're getting some date nights in, make the most of it :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney - I've got a J, but as I'm pretty much the last of us due to give birth, I'll hopefully hold out a bit longer! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Snow - Hope your family all get well quickly! :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Snow- hope everyone gets healthy!!

AFM- it's been such a lazy day. My feet have been swollen all day despite doing nothing. I woke up really early and couldn't fall back asleep so dh took me out for breakfast and since coming home I've been on the couch or in bed! I made lunch an spent time on my ball and am now finishing up wrapping a few gifts. But I have no motivation to do anything! I hope it's my body just trying to conserve energy!


----------



## mommyof2peas

BlossomJ said:


> Betheney - I've got a J, but as I'm pretty much the last of us due to give birth, I'll hopefully hold out a bit longer! :)

Im right here waiting with you :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did too much walking arpund and got the most painful bh's ive ever had!! We have an ugly x mas sweater party tonight so im trying to relax before it!


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Snow- hope everyone gets healthy!!
> 
> AFM- it's been such a lazy day. My feet have been swollen all day despite doing nothing. I woke up really early and couldn't fall back asleep so dh took me out for breakfast and since coming home I've been on the couch or in bed! I made lunch an spent time on my ball and am now finishing up wrapping a few gifts. But I have no motivation to do anything! I hope it's my body just trying to conserve energy!

I have been exhausted. Wrapping presents today took it out of me. I dunno how those with little ones do it late in their pregnancies! I feel like I am back in the first trimester again!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've just had one of those OMG this is going happen moments and I'm kind of scared :/


----------



## CharlieO

Soniamillie01 said:


> I've just had one of those OMG this is going happen moments and I'm kind of scared :/

You'll be perfect, don't be scared. Just focus on how much you wanted your bump right from the very start, and everything else will fall into place one way or another. Massive hugs!! xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty- I don't know how they do it either!! We want a gap between our kids because if our living situation but this makes me want that even more!! I give so much credit to all of you running around after a little one already!

I thought I was uncomfortable already but today just kicked it up a notch. It feels like baby is sitting really low in my pelvis and it hurts!! Plus I had a couple BM's but not super loose or anything so im not reading into it. The swelling is really bad today as well and my hands are numb :(. Luckily, dh just came home from Xmas shopping so I'm going to make him take care of me for the rest of the night!


----------



## Soniamillie01

CharlieO said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had one of those OMG this is going happen moments and I'm kind of scared :/
> 
> You'll be perfect, don't be scared. Just focus on how much you wanted your bump right from the very start, and everything else will fall into place one way or another. Massive hugs!! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement hun, I'm just worried I won't be able to do it, cope, etc. I'm kind of hoping everyone goes through this but I thought I was ok and don't know where it has come from at all. Randomly from no where! I think I'm just down as well from not seeing DH much as he's been on nights all week and now on till Sunday as overtime and only getting Christmas eve and Christmas Day night off, back in Boxing Day, it guess it's just hard not seeing him, he said he was finding it hard earlier as well. I'm ok just need to snap out if it x


----------



## ARuppe716

Hugs to you, Sonia! You'll be amazing!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh did all my laundry today and omg was there a lot all I had to do is fold and put away which of course got my bh going but he's such a sweetheart to be helping me with my nesting :) so when I come back from in laws ill have my boys and ill try to get the rest of my nesting done then and after :) not much left to do I hope but Riley's room needs to be finished hope all u ladies are doing good :)


----------



## CharlieO

Soniamillie01 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had one of those OMG this is going happen moments and I'm kind of scared :/
> 
> You'll be perfect, don't be scared. Just focus on how much you wanted your bump right from the very start, and everything else will fall into place one way or another. Massive hugs!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement hun, I'm just worried I won't be able to do it, cope, etc. I'm kind of hoping everyone goes through this but I thought I was ok and don't know where it has come from at all. Randomly from no where! I think I'm just down as well from not seeing DH much as he's been on nights all week and now on till Sunday as overtime and only getting Christmas eve and Christmas Day night off, back in Boxing Day, it guess it's just hard not seeing him, he said he was finding it hard earlier as well. I'm ok just need to snap out if it xClick to expand...

It can be tough when they're on nights - my DH is doing his shifts tonight and tomorrow, and the bed feels huge! Especially after starting your leave i imagine, theres a fair few more hours in the day to worry about things rather than work. I know I'm going to have that in a week or so, once im not distracted by christmas! You're probably just feeling the big shift that comes with mat leave and hubbys new job, and feeling unsettled. Just make sure the time you have together is quality time, and know that once bump arrives you'll be wondering where the hell the times going. Its funny how waiting for something seems to amplify every thing we're feeling, theres so much focus on how much everything is changing. Just remember the key points that aren't, you're still you, and hubby is still hubby, and the fact you're missing each other only goes to show that changes or not, the best things stay constant! Hope you feel better. my ears are open if you want em! xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I did too much walking arpund and got the most painful bh's ive ever had!! We have an ugly x mas sweater party tonight so im trying to relax before it!

Ugly Christmas sweater party with a 9 month bump underneath? Excellent. Photos please.:fool:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
Can't wait for pick hope u have fun tonigh and that u do t get too many bh's :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I am trying to be open-minded but....

I just discovered what a "Lotus Birth" is. It's where you leave the placenta attached to the baby until it rots off naturally. They wrap it in ribbon after salting it, then let it rot to the point where the cord pulls off of baby. It takes a few days.

This appalls me as a medical professional. Leaving a large mass of necrotic tissue attached to my baby is nothing I plan on doing.


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> I am trying to be open-minded but....
> 
> I just discovered what a "Lotus Birth" is. It's where you leave the placenta attached to the baby until it rots off naturally. They wrap it in ribbon after salting it, then let it rot to the point where the cord pulls off of baby. It takes a few days.
> 
> This appalls me as a medical professional. Leaving a large mass of necrotic tissue attached to my baby is nothing I plan on doing.

I'm with u I think there is a reason to cut it off and I'm sure there can be a danger in having that being carried around still attached to baby


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations AJ! Yay! Can't wait to see pictures! I'm very happy for you.

Can someone get me into the January Jellybeans group, please?

My FB is https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/twila.leininger


----------



## Kaiecee

Has anyone heard from Aj?


----------



## jrowenj

Hey!! At the hospital chillin with my little man! 

Was feeling mild contractions at 4pm friday. Water broke at 5, so went to the hospital. I was 2-3cm so they started me at low dose of pitocin but my body reacted quite well to the first dose and within minutes I was having 90 second contractions on top of each other. The pain was ridiculous! I had to wait an hour for the epidural. After I got the epidural, I was comfy for about an hour and a half and then BOOM I could feel major contractions and pressure like I wanted to push. It was so quick I went from 3cm-10cm in an hour or so! Dr said we are gonna start pushing, so call ur fam. It could take 2 hrs... Well, 3 contractions, 6 pushes and 15 mins later my blake was born! 6lbs 4 oz 19.5 inches and so handsome!! Feeling good other than I tore a little and so the pain from that is really uncomfortable : (


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats, aj!! I can't post pics to bnb from my phone so if anyone wants to put thEm from facebook onto bnb be my guest : )


----------



## ARuppe716

Great story Jaime!! I can't believe how quick it all went- that's fantastic!! The pictures on Facebook are beautiful and sounds like everyone is doing well :)


----------



## darkstar

Wow Jaime that was quick! You must be thrilled to have got through it quickly


----------



## darkstar

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations AJ! Yay! Can't wait to see pictures! I'm very happy for you.
> 
> Can someone get me into the January Jellybeans group, please?
> 
> My FB is https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/twila.leininger

I just tried to add you but let me know if it doesn't work, I'm not sure if we need to be friends first?


----------



## brieri1

Can someone get me into the January Jellybeans group too? I'm Brittany Teemant on facebook.


----------



## brieri1

I had my husband do a hypnobabies session with me today. It was wonderfully relaxing for both of us and really nice to have his support in the moment since I put off starting the program until the very end.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats girls :)


----------



## jrowenj

Do u girls think its bad if I lie and say I had a bowel movement? I wanna go home and I do not wanna try having a BM


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> Can someone get me into the January Jellybeans group too? I'm Brittany Teemant on facebook.

I can't find you on FB. :shrug: Can you post the link to it and I'll add you.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahah omg we didnt even take any pics lol..i just got a t- shirt from walmart for 5$ that said bah humbug on it. Lol..it looked like a knitted sweater tho and was cute lol..hubby even bedazzled it with some glitter glue hahaha... We can be fun i guess ;). I am now home and finally laying in bed amd it feels marvelous!!


Jaime i cant beleuve it all went that fast! :) glad everything is perfect now! Such a cute little man u have!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jaime, i might have dine the same thing, but maybe theres a reason they want u to have a bm before u go? What it would be, i have no jdea, but maybe they just make sure everything is smooth sailing? Lol


----------



## darkstar

jrowenj said:


> Do u girls think its bad if I lie and say I had a bowel movement? I wanna go home and I do not wanna try having a BM

LOL no I did the same thing with my first baby, I was desperate to get home and was glad I lied because I didn't poop for another 3-4 days.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> I had my husband do a hypnobabies session with me today. It was wonderfully relaxing for both of us and really nice to have his support in the moment since I put off starting the program until the very end.

Does your baby go crazy when you're doing it? I always find he moves like mad while I'm lying there.


----------



## darkstar

Oh and Jaime when you do go hold a wad of paper against your stitches and push gently upwards, it helps a LOT. I did that for the first few weeks after my babies.


----------



## Lillian33

Awesome birth story Jamie, so happy for you & your wee family :)

I would probably lie too re the BM, if you have problems in a few days u can always go back to the doc!

Glad you enjoyed the party Nikki!

xx


----------



## Kaiecee

They just want to know everything is working and I'd lie too cuz I hate stayi g in the hospital and ill be there for almost 4 days :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow Jaime that was fast happy it was too bad for u :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been added on FB, thank you! I don't think it would be bad to lie. I didn't have a BM for three days after labor with DD. But, I didn't have an epidural and didn't need to have a BM before I went home. Is that why they want you to have a BM?


----------



## darkstar

I think its because your bowel etc can be disrupted during birth, I didn't have an epidural with my first and they were still raving on about me needing to poop before I could be discharged. 
I'm going to take my metamucil and fibre pills with me this time!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, I'm glad they didn't care if I had one or not. That would've taken days.


----------



## jrowenj

The funny thing is I could prob have one if I tried but I'm scared to push! My vajay jay is sore and stitched up. Blehh! I'd rather let it heal a little before I try and bm


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't blame you there hun. I remember being so worried about my first BM as everyone gave me advice on that before labor. However, it wasn't that bad when it actually happened.


----------



## span

I had a 2nd degree tear last time and they let me go home without having a BM. I've had friends with a 3rd degree tear who have had to stay in to pass a BM. It took me 10 days to go in the end. Yes I was bloody sore but I think I'd done so much pushing (hour and a half) that I couldn't even function properly down there and, by the time things started to recover, I was bunged up. 
I had support from the docs and MW and ended up on something called movical. I'd say just make sure you're eating plenty of fibre and drinking lots of fluids, especially if you're BFing. It's something I've learnt from and I have a bag of prunes already packed in my hospital bag. :haha: :thumbup:

This morning I can't tell if I'm suddenly producing loads of watery CM, leaking waters or have just become incontinent. :wacko:
Hubby got home at 6.30am from a night shift and, while I was talking to him, I had a small stabby feeling in my cervix. It wasn't like the stabby feeling and instant wetness when my waters went last time but I felt a bit of a trickle and my knickers got soaked. I've put in a panty liner and will see what happens. MW is coming this morning anyway for an antenatal check and to bring the home birth kit. 

The daughter is calling - better go. :haha:


----------



## darkstar

span said:


> I had a 2nd degree tear last time and they let me go home without having a BM. I've had friends with a 3rd degree tear who have had to stay in to pass a BM. It took me 10 days to go in the end. Yes I was bloody sore but I think I'd done so much pushing (hour and a half) that I couldn't even function properly down there and, by the time things started to recover, I was bunged up.
> I had support from the docs and MW and ended up on something called movical. I'd say just make sure you're eating plenty of fibre and drinking lots of fluids, especially if you're BFing. It's something I've learnt from and I have a bag of prunes already packed in my hospital bag. :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> This morning I can't tell if I'm suddenly producing loads of watery CM, leaking waters or have just become incontinent. :wacko:
> Hubby got home at 6.30am from a night shift and, while I was talking to him, I had a small stabby feeling in my cervix. It wasn't like the stabby feeling and instant wetness when my waters went last time but I felt a bit of a trickle and my knickers got soaked. I've put in a panty liner and will see what happens. MW is coming this morning anyway for an antenatal check and to bring the home birth kit.
> 
> The daughter is calling - better go. :haha:

Oooh good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## span

Well I very quickly soaked through a semi absorbant panty liner so I've swapped to a big maternity pad - if I soak through that then we'll know! When I was changing madams night nappy I felt some more trickle but then smelt urine - it was her nappy that smelt of course! :haha:
Also had a tiny streak of blood when I wiped and feeling a bit crampy. Currently watching kids TV whith madam while bouncing on my ball, which 've been avoiding until after Christmas.


----------



## Leinzlove

Span: I hope this is it! Eeeeek so exciting! :wohoo:

Maybe thats why they didn't require me to have a BM. I had 8 stitches.


----------



## Lillian33

Oohh sounds promising Span!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## mellywelly

Photo copied from Jamie's Facebook


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: Saw the picture and thought it was your newborn. My heart got all excited. :)

Jamie: What a gorgeous baby! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Span, you could be our Xmas baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Leinzlove said:


> Melly: Saw the picture and thought it was your newborn. My heart got all excited. :)
> 
> Jamie: What a gorgeous baby! :)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks melly!

Span I hope this is it!! This is so exciting all the babies coming!


----------



## span

Still leaking (soaked a big maternity pad) and getting lots of slighty blood streaked 'muck' when I wipe. The sodding MW called to tell me they're really busy so probably can't come today. I told her I think I'm leaking waters so she told me to go to delivery to get checked. If it is my waters (it's certainly not pee!) then I have 24 hours to go into spontaneous labour otherwise I have to go on antibiotics and kiss goodbye to my HB (well that's what they 'advise'). I can pick up the home birth kit on after being checked.
I ate breakfast but have puked it up. Currently bouncing on my ball (with Meg on my lap:haha: ) for a bit before I call delivery. :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Mmmm they told me I had 4 days to go into labour with ds before any chance of infection, maybe things have changed in the last 6 years?


----------



## Lilahbear

Ooh span that sounds exciting! 

I am 38 weeks today! Yay.


----------



## brieri1

darkstar said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I had my husband do a hypnobabies session with me today. It was wonderfully relaxing for both of us and really nice to have his support in the moment since I put off starting the program until the very end.
> 
> Does your baby go crazy when you're doing it? I always find he moves like mad while I'm lying there.Click to expand...

She does at first, but then once I'm hypnotized, I don't notice her moving at all.


----------



## Lauren021406

jamie your story sounds amazing! I would lie so I could be home for xmas!


----------



## brieri1

https://www.facebook.com/brittany.eshom?ref=tn_tnmn
That's the link, I think, but I reset my settings so I can be looked up via email address: [email protected], thanks deedee


----------



## ARuppe716

Span- sounds very promising!! Maybe the dominos really are falling now! :)


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> Mmmm they told me I had 4 days to go into labour with ds before any chance of infection, maybe things have changed in the last 6 years?

They allow 3 days before induction at my hospital with monitoring every 24hrs until then


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, they kept asking if I went in the hospital, but I never ended up going until I got home. Maybe you can ask for a stool softener? They offered it to me but I didn't take it. 

Span, I'm sorry you might lose your HB. I hope everything works out for you. :hugs: let us know. Just focus on baby coming and being here soon!


----------



## span

Back from the hospital. They put me on the monitor and all was fine. BP went up but went right back down. 
I have until 1am tonight to go into labour with regards to a home birth. If I go into labour later I will need to go to delivery intead as I'll need IV antibiotics every 4 or 8 hours (can't remember which). If I haven't gone into labour by 7am Christmas morning (25th) then I'll need to go in for an induction.
Met the community midwives who will do the home birth if it kicks off this afternoon/tonight and they're lovely. Have the HB kit and the MW will bring gas and air if she gets called.

Keep everything crossed for tonight guys. Definately having a 2012 baby and I guess between now and Christmas, possibly Boxing day at the latest. 
Feeling a bit emotional that Meg's world is about to be turned upside down.:cry:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm sure meg will be excited at getting the baby! And at least as she's still so little she won't be as bothered about xmas as if she was a couple of years older, if you know what I mean?


----------



## DittyByrd

Keep us posted when you can, Span. How exciting!!! 

And from what I have seen from other moms, all of them worry about how adding a second will affect the family. You will be fine and your daughter will adjust with time. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising span! I am sure your little girl will love having the new arrival, an extra special Christmas delivery.

AFM - my bump seems to have dropped compared to yesterday.


----------



## ARuppe716

So exciting Span! And I'm sure Meg will do great... How many kids get a sibling for Christmas? :)

AFM- my pelvic pain has ramped up and it's painful to walk or shift in bed. I'm also getting a lot of BH and cramping so I'm hoping this means my body is prepping for the big event. I really hope I'm not going to feel like this for weeks still... Just standing in church was painful!


----------



## mellywelly

I just realised I didn't get ds a birthday card for tomorrow :dohh: I'm such a bad mummy!:nope:


----------



## darkstar

Presentation scan in two hours!


----------



## CharlieO

darkstar said:


> Presentation scan in two hours!

Good Luck! x


----------



## darkstar

And I am 37 weeks today, ticker is on a different time zone. Yay for full term!


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> I just realised I didn't get ds a birthday card for tomorrow :dohh: I'm such a bad mummy!:nope:

I bet he won't care so long as there is a present! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure he won't mind melly.

Baby is very quiet today, has anyone else found this too?


----------



## brieri1

So, way TMI, but I had sex this morning, and I've been leaking/bleeding ever since. I don't know if I should get excited because maybe I'm losing my mucus plug, or if its just from the sex...


----------



## mommyof2peas

brieri1 said:


> So, way TMI, but I had sex this morning, and I've been leaking/bleeding ever since. I don't know if I should get excited because maybe I'm losing my mucus plug, or if its just from the sex...

Since we are sharing TMI, with my son my waters went while I was on top DTD with my hubby lol So sex can start things going! Just keep a eye on it :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

I am loving seeing all these babies being born! But if Im honest Im a bit jealous. I still have so long to go, lol. 

Im at the point now where I dont want baby here just yet. I also hate when I have to put real cloths on! lol With all the holiday traveling, I've been getting dressed more then I have in the last couple months. (well I had sweats and t shirts on lol) After the tree comes down I think Ill start setting up the baby stuff so its ready when he gets here.


----------



## Lauren021406

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm sure he won't mind melly.
> 
> Baby is very quiet today, has anyone else found this too?

they say that the baby gets quiet before they make there debut! I have found that he has been less active lately and dr just said as long as i feel some movement it is ok, because they are more cramped, and settle down before they come


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/brittany.eshom?ref=tn_tnmn
> That's the link, I think, but I reset my settings so I can be looked up via email address: [email protected], thanks deedee

I found you, but I can't add you. Do you have your settings to friends of friends?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Lauren, I'm sure I've felt him move today but I've just been so busy that perhaps not paid much attention. I do have a feeling it could be any day now, DH would quite happily accept Christmas Day :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh Span! Good luck, I'm so happy for you if its starting! How I wish it was me too hahahaha


----------



## Lauren021406

i feel like it can be any day now as well.I have been sitting resting this whole weekend because I want to spend the holidays with family not in the hospital even though it would be for an amazing reason. I go to the dr tomorrow so I will see if I dilated more or if he is more engaged. I am getting tons of BH today and pressure down there.


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm sure he won't mind melly.
> 
> Baby is very quiet today, has anyone else found this too?

Yes over the past few days movements have decreased, but if I lay on my side and concentrate I usually feel something.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh may definitely be soon for you then Lauren! We are a day apart in edd so hopefully we'll trigger the other, and you melly :)

I've not really had any BH, well not that I know of but as others explain them I haven't. 
Baby has since shuffled around so all must be well, a little bit of chocolate always does the trick x


----------



## mellywelly

Well another embarrassing pregnancy moment, just came over feeling really sick, ran to loo and was heaving, only to then wee myself:blush:


----------



## duckytwins

Aww melly, :hugs: I can't even count the number of times I've wet myself. After Christian was born, I bled all over the floor in the bathroom (DH had to clean it up because I couldn't. Then he called it a massacre) :blush: It's all for a good cause, though! :haha:


----------



## Lillian33

I have everything crossed you go into labour tonight Span & you get your home birth! As the others have said, Meg will love getting a sibling for Christmas!

Hope you're feeling better Melly!

Lauren & Sonia, you're both sounding like you're bodies are getting ready! You too Brieri, hopefully you are losing your plug!!

Good luck for the scan dark star, maybe you'll get an Christmas eve surprise & your boy has turned?!

Can't believe it's Christmas tomorrow-well a day & a half away for you Northern Hemisphere ladies!! Hope we get some more surprise Christmas babies!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia- I still have quiet days where I start ti worry and then the next day he is active as ever!! He is also turning into quite te night owl and is most active in the middle of the night. Because its cramped it hurts when he kicks and I have a hard time sleeping! I also just had a few quiet days followed by a change in bump and itchy stretch marks way down low so I think it was caused by shifting and growing...


----------



## mellywelly

duckytwins said:


> Aww melly, :hugs: I can't even count the number of times I've wet myself. After Christian was born, I bled all over the floor in the bathroom (DH had to clean it up because I couldn't. Then he called it a massacre) :blush: It's all for a good cause, though! :haha:

I'm hoping its just all the mucus from my cold making me feel nauseous, and not the start of anything. It would be horrible for ds if the baby was born on his birthday. 

How's the breastfeeding going now ducky?


----------



## brieri1

DeedeeBeester said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/brittany.eshom?ref=tn_tnmn
> That's the link, I think, but I reset my settings so I can be looked up via email address: [email protected], thanks deedee
> 
> I found you, but I can't add you. Do you have your settings to friends of friends?Click to expand...

I dunno, I'm pretty sure its on a very strict setting. Which ones do I need to change to be added?


----------



## brieri1

I switched my who can contact me setting to everyone, maybe it'll work now? Sorry I'm so difficult.


----------



## ARuppe716

Melly- one of my friends has two little girls and they share a birthday 4 years apart! I actually don't think they mind, and think its kind of cool since you never really see that happen! Plus my friend can throw just one big birthday party for friends and family.


----------



## span

Nothing much happening here - just very mild, irregular contractions and lots of leaking waters. I'm wearing 'tena lady' pants which are doing a great job. 
Just been out to get a chinese takeaway and ate loads - hoping to force baby out with a lack of room. :haha:

I'll have another bounce on my ball for a bit but I'm not feeling hopeful so reckon my best bet is to get an early night. :nope::sleep:


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck Span. I hope things start moving for you soon.

My little one has been quite quiet today too, but I think that's because we had a party last night and they were up till 1am partying!  Been moving more this evening though, probably due to the chocolate I have been eating!

I can't believe it's Christmas Eve tomorrow! Going to get the last bits of food shopping done tomorrow then going to bed down and relax. This is the first year me and DH have spent Christmas on our own and we can't wait!


----------



## mellywelly

I think I might have a bit of a nap, still feel sick and now got a banging headache too. I've not felt right for a week now, just want this bug gone! 

Then I will have to trundle off to the shop at midnight to get ds's card!


----------



## mellywelly

brieri1 said:


> I switched my who can contact me setting to everyone, maybe it'll work now? Sorry I'm so difficult.

I tried the link but can't see a friend request? Also searched your name but can't find you?


----------



## mellywelly

Brier do you want to search for me (Carmella mann) and I can try to send you a group request then


----------



## snowangel187

Betheney said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm they told me I had 4 days to go into labour with ds before any chance of infection, maybe things have changed in the last 6 years?
> 
> They allow 3 days before induction at my hospital with monitoring every 24hrs until thenClick to expand...

They admit you right away here and if you haven't delivered within 24hours they csection you. 


Afm. Did my last nst today. :happydance: have my appt at 8:30 tomorrow morning to get checked. Eek. So nervous.


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> Brier do you want to search for me (Carmella mann) and I can try to send you a group request then

Yes, thank you, I sent you a friend request


----------



## brieri1

So... I haven't started timing stuff or anything, but ever since about an hour after I had sex this morning, I've had increasingly painful contractions... Its probably nothing and will stop at some point, but I can't help but cross my fingers!!! Even if it means having a baby on Christmas Eve. Oh well. She doesn't know tomorrow is Christmas Eve and I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## darkstar

I had my scan and baby has turned, he is head down! Everything looks great and he's currently weighing in at 6 pound 11 ounces roughly. We got some pictures and he's got the cutest chubby cheeks, I hadn't seen him on scan since 20 weeks.

OH is quitting smoking.. we're on day 3 and he's in the crankiest mood right now. I'm trying to be patient but this is about the 7th time he's tried to quit this year so I'm kind of over it :growlmad: Its nice he wants to finally quit before baby comes but if he ruins Christmas with his moods and then starts up smoking again and it's all for nothing (again) I'm gonna be mad.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad the scan went well hun.

I'm with you on the DH giving up smoking, mine has also tried god knows how many times to give up this year and I know how frustrating it can be. He has had a stressful year so I can understand why he has stopped, started, stopped, started etc. I hope your DH succeeds this time, I know mine will give up as soon as baby is here and not look back. I don't let him smoke in the house or car and when we moved into our new house he gave up on the spot, cold turkey so think babies will be the motivation they both need :)


----------



## Lauren021406

my dh has promised to quit smoking as soon as baby comes..he started slowing down and using a fake electronic one..but now that my due date is closer ive noticed he is smoking more again......


----------



## CharlieO

darkstar said:


> I had my scan and baby has turned, he is head down! Everything looks great and he's currently weighing in at 6 pound 11 ounces roughly. We got some pictures and he's got the cutest chubby cheeks, I hadn't seen him on scan since 20 weeks.
> 
> OH is quitting smoking.. we're on day 3 and he's in the crankiest mood right now. I'm trying to be patient but this is about the 7th time he's tried to quit this year so I'm kind of over it :growlmad: Its nice he wants to finally quit before baby comes but if he ruins Christmas with his moods and then starts up smoking again and it's all for nothing (again) I'm gonna be mad.

DSo glad he turned! (and a little jealous!) :)


----------



## darkstar

I hope he can stick with it because I can see that if he starts smoking again its going to cause arguments, I can't stand letting babies anywhere near a smoker. One of my other children was asthmatic as a baby and its scary watching your baby having an attack (and he wasn't near smokers at all). 

He doesn't smoke inside the house or in our car, he was smoking in his own car but stopped when I refused to travel in it pregnant and that caused enough argument but he eventually stopped. 

Sorry to whine on. It was such good news at the scan that we don't have a breech baby anymore and then he ruined it by having a tantrum because he wanted a smoke and now he's having a nap so I'm enjoying the peace while it lasts (and I'll tip toe around the house so I don't wake the monster lol).


----------



## darkstar

CharlieO said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan and baby has turned, he is head down! Everything looks great and he's currently weighing in at 6 pound 11 ounces roughly. We got some pictures and he's got the cutest chubby cheeks, I hadn't seen him on scan since 20 weeks.
> 
> OH is quitting smoking.. we're on day 3 and he's in the crankiest mood right now. I'm trying to be patient but this is about the 7th time he's tried to quit this year so I'm kind of over it :growlmad: Its nice he wants to finally quit before baby comes but if he ruins Christmas with his moods and then starts up smoking again and it's all for nothing (again) I'm gonna be mad.
> 
> DSo glad he turned! (and a little jealous!) :)Click to expand...

Thanks, you never know yours still might! My midwife was certain mine was still breech at 36 +3, today I'm 37 so its happened somewhere in between there. I was having bad cramps yesterday and lots of painful movement so I think he may have only just turned.


----------



## BlossomJ

Great news Darkstar! What a relief :)

Span - Crossing my fingers you get your HB. I'm off to bed, so good luck! Also good reminder with the prunes... I had a nightmare doing a BM after DS & don't want a repeat! I was in hospital for about 5 days & they weren't at all bothered I hadn't done one before being discharged, it was me that was concerned.

Hope labour has at least started when I check back and maybe even a baby?! And don't worry about Meg. She'll love being a big sister!

Brieri - Sounds like it could be happening for you too!

Melly - Hope DS has a lovely day. I don't think he'll care about the card either.


----------



## brieri1

How long after sex is it normal to have painful contractions from it? Its been about 7 hours.


----------



## CharlieO

darkstar said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan and baby has turned, he is head down! Everything looks great and he's currently weighing in at 6 pound 11 ounces roughly. We got some pictures and he's got the cutest chubby cheeks, I hadn't seen him on scan since 20 weeks.
> 
> OH is quitting smoking.. we're on day 3 and he's in the crankiest mood right now. I'm trying to be patient but this is about the 7th time he's tried to quit this year so I'm kind of over it :growlmad: Its nice he wants to finally quit before baby comes but if he ruins Christmas with his moods and then starts up smoking again and it's all for nothing (again) I'm gonna be mad.
> 
> DSo glad he turned! (and a little jealous!) :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you never know yours still might! My midwife was certain mine was still breech at 36 +3, today I'm 37 so its happened somewhere in between there. I was having bad cramps yesterday and lots of painful movement so I think he may have only just turned.Click to expand...

I can still feel his head in my ribs, so i dont think he has yet, i've been sitting on my ball and trying some of the spinning babies poses, in the hope of getting him round but so far, no dice! Some still turn right up until the end, so i'll just keep my fingers crossed for now!!


----------



## brieri1

darkstar said:


> I hope he can stick with it because I can see that if he starts smoking again its going to cause arguments, I can't stand letting babies anywhere near a smoker. One of my other children was asthmatic as a baby and its scary watching your baby having an attack (and he wasn't near smokers at all).
> 
> He doesn't smoke inside the house or in our car, he was smoking in his own car but stopped when I refused to travel in it pregnant and that caused enough argument but he eventually stopped.
> 
> Sorry to whine on. It was such good news at the scan that we don't have a breech baby anymore and then he ruined it by having a tantrum because he wanted a smoke and now he's having a nap so I'm enjoying the peace while it lasts (and I'll tip toe around the house so I don't wake the monster lol).

Its rough having to deal with quitting smoking. I told my husband we couldn't have a baby until he quit smoking, which gave him a lot of incentive to work hard at it, he wants to have a baby so bad, but it didn't make him any less difficult to deal with for me. Its a lot easier now that he's out of the marine corps, but while he was in, like 90% of his coworkers smoked and would offer him cigarettes and insinuate that he didn't look like a man without a cigarette in his hand. But he stuck with it and now its been a year in February.


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> How long after sex is it normal to have painful contractions from it? Its been about 7 hours.

I would guess not 7 hours! Usually after I orgasm, I cramp for maybe 15 minutes. Maybe this is it for you?!?

You spotting/bleeding/leaking anything??? Time those suckers! :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

DittyByrd said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> How long after sex is it normal to have painful contractions from it? Its been about 7 hours.
> 
> I would guess not 7 hours! Usually after I orgasm, I cramp for maybe 15 minutes. Maybe this is it for you?!?
> 
> You spotting/bleeding/leaking anything??? Time those suckers! :happydance:Click to expand...

I've been bleeding a little bit since the sex, but that isn't very unusual for me since about 24 weeks in. They get a lot worse when I'm standing and a lot easier to deal with when I'm sitting down, so I'm actually thinking this probably isn't the real deal.


----------



## mellywelly

brieri1 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> How long after sex is it normal to have painful contractions from it? Its been about 7 hours.
> 
> I would guess not 7 hours! Usually after I orgasm, I cramp for maybe 15 minutes. Maybe this is it for you?!?
> 
> You spotting/bleeding/leaking anything??? Time those suckers! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been bleeding a little bit since the sex, but that isn't very unusual for me since about 24 weeks in. They get a lot worse when I'm standing and a lot easier to deal with when I'm sitting down, so I'm actually thinking this probably isn't the real deal.Click to expand...

Isn't that the way AJ described her contractions? Sent you a Facebook request for the group.


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> How long after sex is it normal to have painful contractions from it? Its been about 7 hours.
> 
> I would guess not 7 hours! Usually after I orgasm, I cramp for maybe 15 minutes. Maybe this is it for you?!?
> 
> You spotting/bleeding/leaking anything??? Time those suckers! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been bleeding a little bit since the sex, but that isn't very unusual for me since about 24 weeks in. They get a lot worse when I'm standing and a lot easier to deal with when I'm sitting down, so I'm actually thinking this probably isn't the real deal.Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the way AJ described her contractions? Sent you a Facebook request for the group.Click to expand...

Was it? I thought hers just got closer together while walking, but not less painful when sitting down. I'll have to go back and check. I'm gonna drag my husband out for a walk before dinner, maybe something will happen. Thanks for the request.


----------



## duckytwins

From my experience, if you can't talk though the contractions, they are real! When I was having them and tried to call my Dr's office, I could barely talk to the secretary. The next time I talked to her on the phone after Christian was born, she said she knew they were the real thing because she could tell I was having trouble telling her what was going on.


----------



## Lauren021406

Im having alot of discharge, but its clear and the constinency of water. I have been having alot of bh today but nothing consistent. I dont know if its a slow leak or normal. I have a dr appt in the morning so i will ask then.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Let usknow lauren!



I was fine all day, then i took a shower to relax and unwind and been feeling like dirt ever since....blahhs!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hey ladies, random question... I have a spot on my bump that is super itchy. It doesn't look different except near it I have a few new darker stretch marks from dropping. The spot itches all the time and has done so for a few days. I don't have any other itching and there are no raised bumps, etc. any thoughts? I


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> I switched my who can contact me setting to everyone, maybe it'll work now? Sorry I'm so difficult.

Sorry I didn't see this sooner, I wasn't home. I've searched for you again and seen Melly has you added now :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

ARuppe716 said:


> Hey ladies, random question... I have a spot on my bump that is super itchy. It doesn't look different except near it I have a few new darker stretch marks from dropping. The spot itches all the time and has done so for a few days. I don't have any other itching and there are no raised bumps, etc. any thoughts? I

It's from the stretch marks :( Try some lotion.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you, I just had dh put some on. I've had itching before with the stretching just never this bad! Or so concentrated in one little spot :(


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I'm ready to freak out. Less than 48 hours and I go to the hospital to induce labor.


----------



## mommyof2peas

ARuppe716 said:


> Thank you, I just had dh put some on. I've had itching before with the stretching just never this bad! Or so concentrated in one little spot :(

 I got most of mine from my first pregnancy, they have just been growing with each baby LOL I will never wear a two piece lol:dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Thank you, I just had dh put some on. I've had itching before with the stretching just never this bad! Or so concentrated in one little spot :(

I had it yesterday on the pointy part of tummy, the one spot felt like an ant bit me lol I had to put lots of lotion on that one spot. Feel better hun


----------



## brieri1

I can't tell if I'm having more serious contractions or if the baby is just moving and that's what's making it hurt so bad. Instead of a stomach tightening and the that builds into pain, I'm getting this stomach tightening, and then waves of pain. It doesn't help that she is moving a bit during them.


----------



## Cailidgh

Get your fingers and toes crossed for me please ladies! Going into hospital this morning to discuss possibility of induction after Xmas! I can no longer walk and have lily to try and look after on my own... Darn spd! Midwife reckons it'll be a section! I also have to speak to anaesthetist today about pain relief options (they didn't work in first pregnancy) and have a scan as mw thinks this lil leech is too high and the wrong way round! 
She said I might want to take dinner with me today lol it'll be a long one. 

Then it's off up the river to granny's for Christmas assuming I can get into the boat! My giddy aunt it's going to be a hectic day!

So yeah... Induction pleeeease! Need limbs back! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Span: How exciting! I hope baby comes soon, so you can have your home birth! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Any progress Span? Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Brieri - Hope your walk gets things going. You girls are making me look forward to labour now, how weird is that?! (Though I still need my whooping cough jab as I've not been well enough for it & want the festivities out of the way first, so I could do with going to term) :)

Last minute shopping with a two year old today - could be interesting! Think I'll have to leave his cousin's present until last or I'll never get him out of the toy shop!


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Hope you feel better :hugs: When is your next appointment? Been crossing fingers that placenta is holding up for Ella :) Would you prefer to go closer to your due date, or are you wanting to be booked in sooner?

Lauren - Let us know what they say.

It's impossible to tell who'll be next now!


----------



## span

No baby yet. I'm getting painful contractions but they're not lasting very long. :nope:


----------



## BlossomJ

span said:


> No baby yet. I'm getting painful contractions but they're not lasting very long. :nope:

Hope they start to regularise & lengthen soon x


----------



## confused87com

Jessica Elsie arrived via c section due to consultants worry about her size on Friday 21/12/12 at 10.34am weighing 5lb 10. They dropped the drapes so i could see her arrive, magical! and placed her on me straight away. Due to complications i was in theatre an hour longer but daddy had cuddles, i ended up in hdu because my uterus wouldnt contract and a balloon fitted in my utereus....all v odd, but i wasnt feeling ill so cant complain. Jessica breast feeds like a dream, no one came near her while in hospital, it was so nice i was trusted to say shes fine. once the balloon was out i went to the wards. Hospital was a nightmare, turning people away, not enough midwives, everyone got ignored and i finally got out at 11pm after being told at 9am!!!! security got involved because the fathers were kicking off! all in all i was home 48 hours after a c section with major complications, they starved me for most of the time because they thought id need surgery.
so, now i have my dream, i got to see my baby born, hold her straight away, breastfedd and bring her home....perfection. all that happened seems completely irrelevant, although a complaint will be going into the hospital. you can t say someone is hdu and then leave them in a room alone all night with a baby in the other corner in the resus cot because they had no cots! then tell the mum not to get out of bed!!! it amazes me no one died this weekend i that hospital


----------



## mellywelly

Omg confused, that sounds horrendous, but most important is that you are well and have a Healthy baby to take home with you! Congratulations on baby Jessica!


----------



## mellywelly

Well ds is having a lovely chilled out birthday. The look of amazement on his face this morning when he opened his present was worth every penny!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

dr went well..i am still 1cm and only 50% effaced but I am happy because that means he wont be here until after christmas! I am very crampy now after the internal.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Blossom! Thanks! The placenta is completely mature now .. But that's not why they are inducing me lol.. Baby is too big now so Monday I am having an amnio and they should be inducing me that day if her lungs are mature!! :) one more week!!


----------



## Lilahbear

confused87com said:


> Jessica Elsie arrived via c section due to consultants worry about her size on Friday 21/12/12 at 10.34am weighing 5lb 10. They dropped the drapes so i could see her arrive, magical! and placed her on me straight away. Due to complications i was in theatre an hour longer but daddy had cuddles, i ended up in hdu because my uterus wouldnt contract and a balloon fitted in my utereus....all v odd, but i wasnt feeling ill so cant complain. Jessica breast feeds like a dream, no one came near her while in hospital, it was so nice i was trusted to say shes fine. once the balloon was out i went to the wards. Hospital was a nightmare, turning people away, not enough midwives, everyone got ignored and i finally got out at 11pm after being told at 9am!!!! security got involved because the fathers were kicking off! all in all i was home 48 hours after a c section with major complications, they starved me for most of the time because they thought id need surgery.
> so, now i have my dream, i got to see my baby born, hold her straight away, breastfedd and bring her home....perfection. all that happened seems completely irrelevant, although a complaint will be going into the hospital. you can t say someone is hdu and then leave them in a room alone all night with a baby in the other corner in the resus cot because they had no cots! then tell the mum not to get out of bed!!! it amazes me no one died this weekend i that hospital

Congratulations!


----------



## duckytwins

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! :xmas9:


----------



## duckytwins

confused87com said:


> Jessica Elsie arrived via c section due to consultants worry about her size on Friday 21/12/12 at 10.34am weighing 5lb 10. They dropped the drapes so i could see her arrive, magical! and placed her on me straight away. Due to complications i was in theatre an hour longer but daddy had cuddles, i ended up in hdu because my uterus wouldnt contract and a balloon fitted in my utereus....all v odd, but i wasnt feeling ill so cant complain. Jessica breast feeds like a dream, no one came near her while in hospital, it was so nice i was trusted to say shes fine. once the balloon was out i went to the wards. Hospital was a nightmare, turning people away, not enough midwives, everyone got ignored and i finally got out at 11pm after being told at 9am!!!! security got involved because the fathers were kicking off! all in all i was home 48 hours after a c section with major complications, they starved me for most of the time because they thought id need surgery.
> so, now i have my dream, i got to see my baby born, hold her straight away, breastfedd and bring her home....perfection. all that happened seems completely irrelevant, although a complaint will be going into the hospital. you can t say someone is hdu and then leave them in a room alone all night with a baby in the other corner in the resus cot because they had no cots! then tell the mum not to get out of bed!!! it amazes me no one died this weekend i that hospital

Congrats sweetie! So sorry to hear about your troubles, but so happy to hear you have your angel with you and she's doing so well! (And I sill love her name! :cloud9: :thumbup: :haha: )


----------



## ARuppe716

Looks like we have another jellybean... Saw on Facebook :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations confused! :) Sorry about the nightmare at the hospital & glad everyone is OK & you dealt with it so well :hugs:

Thanks Nikki. I've been struggling to keep up with everyone as we've been frantically sorting the house out before leaving for Christmas with relatives. A week is really not long!! I'm glad you got this far before she got too big. Bet you can't wait :) Hope it all goes to plan - I was induced last time & it was super quick & not as tough as I expected. Hope it's the same for you! :)


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Confused!

Now that my boy is not breech I have to wait for him to come in his own time, I will probably be around due date like my last two I think. DTD last night and not even a cramp afterwards. Nothing! I think its safe to say this little guy is staying put for a while.

Merry Christmas everyone, its now Christmas day here


----------



## ARuppe716

Should have clarified my post... Looks like span had her little one!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah, I saw it too! Congratulations to Span and Confused!!

Amanda, see... Span was our due date buddy too, we have hope! LOL


----------



## DeedeeBeester

How I wish we came with a little thingy like turkeys that tell you: This is It! hahaha
I woke up today to the feeling that I had peed myself... went to the bathroom and my liner was wet. So I put on a big pad for nighttime, they are way bigger than I remember them being, TMI but I feel like it's so big my vajayjay went numb hahahaha.

I've gone a couple of times to check it and it seems to be normal, who knows! I am getting some back pains, but it could be anything... sleeping wrong, BM... and what's worse is that I think my gallbladder pain experience might have ruined my ability to feel when something is really hurting... like labor hurting. I just don't know... I guess we will see. 

I had to take it out of my system just so I don't keep obsessing over every little pain. Haha. 

Odds are: It's nothing hahahaha.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Update on appointment today!!

I'm dilated a tad more.. Lost my plug and still 50% effaced... However they may not be able to induce on the 31st due to staffing at the hospital so we may have to wait til tues or Wednesday... Kinda bummed.. But I don't have a choice... Very ready for her to be here!! He also said I look very favorable to induction which is a good thing!


----------



## els1022

Congrats to the new jellybeans! Finally some more little girls. 
I took Katie Jane for her two week checkup today. She is back up to her birth weight so I won't need to supplement. I would've been very discouraged if she didn't bc she nurses at least every two hours, more often at night.It feels good that I am able to do it all for her, and makes the extreme exhaustion worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee- I symptom spot all the time too... It's terrible! I had a ton of watery discharge and some think gooey stuff so im guessing that I'm losing my plug? Also, exciting that one of our due date buddies has had her baby!! Although I keep saying that based on percentages that every time someone goes early it makes my odds of going late higher!! Haha...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee- I symptom spot all the time too... It's terrible! I had a ton of watery discharge and some think gooey stuff so im guessing that I'm losing my plug? Also, exciting that one of our due date buddies has had her baby!! Although I keep saying that based on percentages that every time someone goes early it makes my odds of going late higher!! Haha...

Haha, gooey stuff!! I wanna have some gooey stuff too!! LOL


----------



## La Mere

Congrats to confused and to span! So happy for both of you!

I've been getting some really intense BH, lower back pain and cramps after every time we DTD. Not thinking I will be going anytime soon.. My nesting just kicked in (one thing that is exactly like my last pregnancy :haha: ) so, that's what I will be doing for Chirstmas, lol. I wonder who will be next... *dun dun dun*


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha... Never thought I'd be hoping to see thick gooey stuff!!

Wonder if we will have any Christmas Eve or Christmas day birthdays!!


----------



## mellywelly

I can't see spans post, is it on the jelly beans page or just hers?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats confused! Sorry it was not enjoyable (I know it's not supposed to be but you now what I mean) but at least you are both well.

Span - congrats too.

Melly - glad Lucas has had a good day, bet he can't wait for Xmas and his little brother / sister to arrive now. I can't see an update on Span on FB either so maybe on her FB

AFM - shocking back ache today and also feel very swollen downstairs and also lots of pressure pain front and back.

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate and those who are already celebrating due to time zones :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

els1022 said:


> Congrats to the new jellybeans! Finally some more little girls.
> I took Katie Jane for her two week checkup today. She is back up to her birth weight so I won't need to supplement. I would've been very discouraged if she didn't bc she nurses at least every two hours, more often at night.It feels good that I am able to do it all for her, and makes the extreme exhaustion worth it. :thumbup:

Great news Els, glad to hear she is doing well x


----------



## ARuppe716

She just posted on the group page :) and due to time zones looks like we did have a Christmas Eve baby! So exciting! And looks like she will still be able to celebrate Christmas at home with family.


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> Well ds is having a lovely chilled out birthday. The look of amazement on his face this morning when he opened his present was worth every penny!!!!!!!

See, even without a card!!! :)


----------



## La Mere

Here's my "full term" bump pic!!

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-12-21113306_zps314a0dd7-1_zpsd170d482.jpg


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations Confused and Span!!! So many babies coming now I feel like I am missing people!!!

*Breaking News*: DH and I DTD this morning for the first time since 23 weeks and the first time since I've been taken off of pelvic rest! It was good enough for DH, a little awkward but non-painful for me. A win-win!!! I never expected fireworks after such a hiatus and this far into pregnancy. We'll see if it gets anything moving. I'm hoping for some ripening but nothing more at this point.

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Aww, my sister sent me a package, Matthew just received a huge amount of pj's and more onesies. Around 30 all and all! She made my day! I was a little worried on his pj count haha and the fact that he will barely fit in NB clothes with how big he already was a week ago.


----------



## La Mere

That's awesome, DeeDee! I'm still waiting on clothes from my mom... :/


----------



## BlossomJ

Woohoo for Span :happydance:

Love the bump La Mere!

Nikki - Sorry about the induction being back but it's great that things are looking favourable. Much better if the induction takes effect quickly :)


----------



## mellywelly

DittyByrd said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Well ds is having a lovely chilled out birthday. The look of amazement on his face this morning when he opened his present was worth every penny!!!!!!!
> 
> See, even without a card!!! :)Click to expand...

Lol dh went out at midnight to get one. Cheeky monkey even asked where was the money for inside it, not like we had spent a fortune on his present or anything!:haha:


----------



## La Mere

Thank you Blossom! How are you settling.into your new house?


----------



## mammaspath

um question!!!

so ive been having bh for last couple days.....and saturday i woke up and felt like baby seriously dropped.........well me and hubby dtd this morning and ive been crampy every since......went to potty right after and had slight pinkish tint..........back hurts dull and sometimes sharp pain........and just went potty again.......bright red blood and constantly feeling like i have to pee... i really don't wanna do this today! maybe just irritation?


----------



## els1022

DeedeeBeester said:


> Aww, my sister sent me a package, Matthew just received a huge amount of pj's and more onesies. Around 30 all and all! She made my day! I was a little worried on his pj count haha and the fact that he will barely fit in NB clothes with how big he already was a week ago.

Katie was 8lbs 15oz and the 0-3 month size clothes are huge on her. I actually want a few more NB pj's but I'm not going to buy any at this point. How big is Matthew expected to be?


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Well ds is having a lovely chilled out birthday. The look of amazement on his face this morning when he opened his present was worth every penny!!!!!!!
> 
> See, even without a card!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol dh went out at midnight to get one. Cheeky monkey even asked where was the money for inside it, not like we had spent a fortune on his present or anything!:haha:Click to expand...

He sounds fabulous and just like me as a kid!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

mammaspath said:


> um question!!!
> 
> so ive been having bh for last couple days.....and saturday i woke up and felt like baby seriously dropped.........well me and hubby dtd this morning and ive been crampy every since......went to potty right after and had slight pinkish tint..........back hurts dull and sometimes sharp pain........and just went potty again.......bright red blood and constantly feeling like i have to pee... i really don't wanna do this today! maybe just irritation?

Well, I just got back in the DTD saddle today after 14 weeks off so what do I know!!! 

However, from what I've read spotting and cramping is common after sex this late in the pregnancy. I had a little bright red blood this morning and have had lots of baby movement and BHs. My back hurts as well. I also bled like crazy after my cervix was checked last week and had lots of contractions. I had the pleasure of being hospitalized after my last visit and I was hooked up to a monitor. The morning after I was still contracting every 2-5 minutes!

My bet is irritation and prep work! I would be stunned if either of us went today!!!


----------



## mammaspath

DittyByrd said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> um question!!!
> 
> so ive been having bh for last couple days.....and saturday i woke up and felt like baby seriously dropped.........well me and hubby dtd this morning and ive been crampy every since......went to potty right after and had slight pinkish tint..........back hurts dull and sometimes sharp pain........and just went potty again.......bright red blood and constantly feeling like i have to pee... i really don't wanna do this today! maybe just irritation?
> 
> Well, I just got back in the DTD saddle today after 14 weeks off so what do I know!!!
> 
> However, from what I've read spotting and cramping is common after sex this late in the pregnancy. I had a little bright red blood this morning and have had lots of baby movement and BHs. My back hurts as well. I also bled like crazy after my cervix was checked last week and had lots of contractions. I had the pleasure of being hospitalized after my last visit and I was hooked up to a monitor. The morning after I was still contracting every 2-5 minutes!
> 
> My bet is irritation and prep work! I would be stunned if either of us went today!!!Click to expand...

oh that makes me feel better...............i really want to wait at least 2 weeks...........i have a maternity photoshoot january 5th so i really wanna make it!!!


----------



## Cailidgh

Yay! I'm being induced Thursday the 3rd of jan at 4pm!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

So, who will be our Christmas Day baby then?


----------



## mommyof2peas

mammaspath said:


> um question!!!
> 
> so ive been having bh for last couple days.....and saturday i woke up and felt like baby seriously dropped.........well me and hubby dtd this morning and ive been crampy every since......went to potty right after and had slight pinkish tint..........back hurts dull and sometimes sharp pain........and just went potty again.......bright red blood and constantly feeling like i have to pee... i really don't wanna do this today! maybe just irritation?

I would give it a little time and make sure to keep a eye on the blood. But it very well could just be irritation :) But if at any point your little inner voice is worried, give a call to your docs and see what they want you to do. Baby is gonna come even if your not ready LOL:haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> So, who will be our Christmas Day baby then?

NOT me :nope:


----------



## Lauren021406

not me according to the dr!!!! I have a feeling I am going to be late!


----------



## La Mere

Lol, not me either. Going to be busy cleaning and going through clothes.. Putting away laundry. :happydance: feels like nesting is finally kicking in for me! Also gonna try to get Rayven down for a nap.


----------



## Lilahbear

Not me either. Pretty sure this baby is going to be late.


----------



## mommyof2peas

A bit OT: Even though she is 18 months old my daughter Amelia still only has two teeth. I was looking for more because she has been so fussy the last few days. GUESS WHAT? Amelia must have asked santa for her two front teeth, cause thats whats she is getting for Christmas this year :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope it's not me! Although I wouldn't mind to be honest, if he comes he comes!


----------



## DittyByrd

DTD about 5 hours ago. I'm very wet down there since then. Admittedly there are a variety of fluids at play. I changed my undies and put on a pad. The liquid is mixed with sticky white discharge and smells like semen (makes sense) but I can't help but wonder if it's some fluids.... I have felt it come out a couple of times while I am walking.

I will keep monitoring and let you know! I haven't called doctor yet because I certainly don't want to go in on Christmas eve because DH and I DTD today and I am leaking seminal fluids.


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> I hope it's not me! Although I wouldn't mind to be honest, if he comes he comes!

Dh found me bent over the kitchen table in agony. I think I have pulled a muscle in my tummy from coughing so much, and its right across the top of the bump. DH thought I was having a contraction and started freaking out :hissy: chanting no please not Xmas day :hissy:

I'm ok with a Boxing Day baby though:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry ladies I just had a moment to catch up. I've been trying to read through since last night and finally seem to be done reading! 

Congrats to Span and Confused!! 

Hoping all you ladies that seem to be headed that way have some luck. :happydance: 

I woke up at 2 am feeling crampy and have been feeling a little crampy off and on today so I am hoping that my body is finally trying to at least dilate me a little. Last time I was at the doctor there was nothing and she doesn't seem to be trying to make anything happen. Still have 10 days until my due date so no big deal. I did tell DH that my concern is they will want to induce me and I do NOT want that. They would use Pitocin and I hate that stuff with a vengeance. 

On a happy note, my cousin finally had her little girl. She ended up having an emergency c-section but is at home resting now. I am still waiting for her to post pictures as she is 3000 miles from me. 

Hope all of you ladies have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - Oh gosh I bet that was scary, hope it wasn't a contraction and he stays put until Boxing Day at least!

DH would actually like him here tomorrow I think and secretly all along I thought he may come tomorrow, I doubt it though! Would have thought things would have started by now but you never know I guess x


----------



## CharlieO

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it's not me! Although I wouldn't mind to be honest, if he comes he comes!
> 
> Dh found me bent over the kitchen table in agony. I think I have pulled a muscle in my tummy from coughing so much, and its right across the top of the bump. DH thought I was having a contraction and started freaking out :hissy: chanting no please not Xmas day :hissy:
> 
> I'm ok with a Boxing Day baby though:happydance:Click to expand...

I did that sneezing, feels like a twisted ankle type pain, and hurts to laugh?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

els1022 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Aww, my sister sent me a package, Matthew just received a huge amount of pj's and more onesies. Around 30 all and all! She made my day! I was a little worried on his pj count haha and the fact that he will barely fit in NB clothes with how big he already was a week ago.
> 
> Katie was 8lbs 15oz and the 0-3 month size clothes are huge on her. I actually want a few more NB pj's but I'm not going to buy any at this point. How big is Matthew expected to be?Click to expand...

They told me around 8 1/2 lbs to 9 lbs. He was already 19 inches last Friday too. :shrug: I had several NB clothes, not enough 0-3. But we do now.


----------



## Lillian33

Merry Christmas to all!!

Huge congrats to Span & Confused (so sorry about your awful experience confused)

Els, so glad breast feeding is working out for u :)

Couple more inductions coming up, fingers crossed they all work well-have heard it can be a looonnngg process!!

Brieri hope you're doing ok? I know you were potentially heading in the labour direction yesterday!

Melly, so glad DS had such a wonderful birthday!!

Lots of love to everyone & hoping Christmas is wonderful for all who celebrate :)

xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

I have had a lot of cervix bashing today. :haha: I think she is trying to smash through. I don't go back to the doctor until January 2nd ... if I haven't had her by then, maybe I will at least have made some progress. *sigh*


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just had the most amazing news! One of my best friends is 13 weeks pregnant, what a Christmas Eve present!


----------



## span

Thanks for all the congratulations. I still can't believe she arrived in 2012, let alone this side of Christmas!
Will do a proper birth story when i get time but there's a brief outline on my journal if you want a nose. Still can't believe the speed when things kicked off! The pushing stage was just crazy - my body pretty much ran the show and all i could do was little pants as she crowned. Currently lying in our own bed having skin to skin. :cloud9:

Congratulations to Confused. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ARuppe716

If no one else wants it, I wish I could volunteer to be the Xmas baby!! I've been mentally willing him all day to get a move on!! Haha... Christmas is my favorite holiday and love the idea of sharing this time of year with my little boy :) I think my body is trying to get ready but don't think it will happen yet...


----------



## mellywelly

CharlieO said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it's not me! Although I wouldn't mind to be honest, if he comes he comes!
> 
> Dh found me bent over the kitchen table in agony. I think I have pulled a muscle in my tummy from coughing so much, and its right across the top of the bump. DH thought I was having a contraction and started freaking out :hissy: chanting no please not Xmas day :hissy:
> 
> I'm ok with a Boxing Day baby though:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I did that sneezing, feels like a twisted ankle type pain, and hurts to laugh?Click to expand...

Laughing and coughing cause serious pain :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Not me, I got a bit to go yet. DH wants boxing day as thats his birthday. But, its very doubtful.... No signs of labor here. Just lots of BH. I do have a boxing day Dr. Appt. And I hope they schedule me an ultrasound.


----------



## DittyByrd

I am nearly certain my water broke this afternoon. I have soaked through 5 light pads with clear, odorless fluid. I wasn't 100% sure because of DTD this morning and fluids associated with it. I even held toilet paper over my urethra and pushed and a fluid gushed out of my vagina.

Now I have a mild backache.

DH and I are eating Christmas eve dinner and finishing up laundry. Did a mad dash to clean bathroom, vacuum, and dust. I got the Pack N Play assembled and in our bedroom. 

And now I freak out. Will be calling the doctor soon and will update when I can. Perhaps I am the one having the Christmas baby!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

So excited Ditty! Definitely sounds like your waters have gone! Will be thinking of you and looking out for your updates, have a wonderful Christmas x


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck ditty. Certainly sounds promising!


----------



## mellywelly

Wha hoo a Xmas day baby on the way!


----------



## Lillian33

Awesome news Ditty! Hope this is it!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## DittyByrd

I just got a shower and then leaked all over the floor of the bedroom. Can't imagine this isn't it. Of course it's snowing here now, too. 

I really didn't want a Christmas baby, lol, and DH and I carefully considered the likelihood that DTD today would spark anything. We said, eh, only if conditions are ripe. Here's praying I don't need induced.

DH is showering then off to the hospital.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Woooho Ditty! Keep us posted... you know what you started, right? Lol A crazy DTD "see what happens" party lol I think I'll finally give it a try haha


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been DTD all week. All I've had is awful hours of BH. Yay, Ditty! A Christmas baby is exciting. :)


----------



## gingermango

Im trying my hardest to keep a smile on my face but tomorrow is going to be so hard :'(Me and the kids are staying at my in laws for xmas so im not on my own and mil is determined we will have a fantastic day and i want it to be amazing for the kids but all i really wanna do is curl up in a ball and cry. Sorry to bring everyone down ladies xx


----------



## Lilahbear

Aw ginger, it must be so tough. Sending big hugs your way. xox


----------



## sassy_mom

:hugs::hugs: Ginger!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have been feeling awful most of the day and now I am fighting to get cookies made with DD. :( I've been cramping for awhile and just feel all over ick. I'm going to soak in the bath later and hope that I just need some sleep. I really don't want to mess up DD's Christmas. Any day after is just fine! lol!


----------



## Lillian33

Sending big hugs Ginger, your kids will get you through the day :) stay strong.

Feel better Sassy xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay Ditty!! So exciting!!


----------



## DittyByrd

We went to the hospital. Sure enough my water has broken BUT I am a measly 0.5cm dilated. We were told they wouldn't be examining me often until I was having painful contractions. After some monitoring and walking the halls, we talked to the doctor and she sent us home with instructions to check my temperature every 4 hours and monitor for discharge. If nothing happens overnight, we have to be back at 11am tomorrow (the 24 hr mark).

I asked the doctor if having sex could have caused my water to break. She said it was highly unlikely because of how closed my cervix is and that they see a lot of water breaking around big weather changes (ie, snow here tonight). My DH is relieved because he felt bad about inducing labor for Christmas!!!

Will keep you posted. This is certainly it whether it is 12/25 or 12/26!


----------



## mammaspath

Yay ditty! Keep us updated!
ginger........hope ur christmas has a bit of cheer! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ditty so happy for u though! Nt log before baby is here! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry ginger :( try to stay positive love!


----------



## Lillian33

Thinking of you Ditty! It's gonna be an exciting Christmas for you & DH!!


----------



## ARuppe716

It's officially Christmas here on the east coast so Merry Christmas to all of you!! Who knew a year ago that we would all be in such an exciting part of our lives this year?! It's been quite a journey and I'm thankful to have all of you wonderful ladies in my life :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Merry Christmas Ladies! Won't be long before all of our precious babies are born... We've come along way since April/May! :yipee:


----------



## span

Very exciting Ditty! Hope things kick off naturally for you and you don't need an induction. I think they try not to do too many examinations to avoid introducing infection. The only time I got examined was when I was about to push! 

Big hugs Ginger. Hope you and the inlaws are able to make Christmas special for your kids. xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere said:


> Thank you Blossom! How are you settling.into your new house?

Merry Christmas!!!! :happydance: Hope everyone has a great day!!!

Thanks for asking La Mere! We're spending Christmas with family, so we've had a week of unpacking & trying to make it feel like home before heading a couple of hours North. We'll be going back at New Year, but only for a week as I'm having the baby up where both mine & DH's families live to make things a bit easier for us & DS (he won't even notice I'm gone with all my family around as he loves them to bits!). That's the plan anyway - I'll probably end up going into labour before term at the other house & have the baby alone while DH looks after DS :haha:

So anyway... It was really important to me that it felt like home before we left as I'll barely be there again before I go back with the baby... and I think it does. We need to decorate a bit, but it can wait. We're largely unpacked & the neighbours seem lovely. Lots of offers of help & babysitting already!


----------



## BlossomJ

Ginger - Will be thinking of you! I'm sure your kids will bring a smile to your face today, even though things are pretty rough for you. Hope you're ok :hugs:

Ditty - Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

:hugs: Ginger

Ditty - glad they've let you go home, fingers crossed that things progress naturally for you.

Merry Christmas everyone. I have to say I feel very blessed to have had each of you in my life since April as we all come to the end of these incredible journeys and we'll all hopefully move to the next stage together as friends. Thank you for all of your support x


----------



## BlossomJ

Couldn't agree more Sonia :)

Hope you have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Well it's almost 8pm Christmas Day so merry Christmas everyone :) and congratulations to the ladies who have had there baby's :)


----------



## mellywelly

Ditty, will be keeping everything crossed for you

Ginger, hope you are able to have an ok Xmas it must be so hard, I can't imagine how you are feeling :hugs:

Sonia, thank you so much for my secret Santa gift, I love it :happydance:

And merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

It's 6am now. I slept a bit overnight. Woke up to contractions that I am timing. They feel like menstrual cramps with the relief of a break. I am leaking water still (hospital maternity pads are great for this) and it is pink blood tinged since my pelvic examination last night. Originally it was colorless, odorless.

I am looking at having to go back soon and am really hoping I am at least progressing. I have conceded that I will most likely require some type of induction agent and am trying hard not to be too disappointed. My water breaking was definitely a wrench in the "plan". 

Going to time them for a bit then try to sleep just a little more. I think I am in for a long day or two.


----------



## jellybeans

Merry Christmas Ladies :flower: Hope you all get what you wanted and more!! xxx


----------



## Lilahbear

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a lovely day! x


----------



## span

Definately get some rest Ditty. :hugs: My leaking waters turned pink tinged after a while and that was with no exam so it could just be dilation, especially as you're contracting. :thumbup:
Neither of my births went to plan as I'd have loved a water birth and, most recently, a home birth, but I wouldn't change a thing about them. :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - you're welcome hun, glad you like it! I love mine too, assuming it's from you? Although don't know if we were all matched in pairs who we sent to? Thank you so much if it was, and if not thank you to whoever it was from :dance:

Ditty - thinking of you hun x


----------



## mellywelly

Yes from me, glad you liked it


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Merry Christmas. Hope you have the Xmas baby Ditty! I get induced today, but not until the evening. So I'm planning for a day after Xmas baby. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope the induction goes well hun x


----------



## La Mere

Merry Christmas, ladies! Hops you are all having a wonderful day!

Ginger- big :hugs: hun. I hope you manage to have great day with your kids. 

Ditty- so excited for you! Can't wait for another update!

Babyhopeful- hope the induction goes well!


----------



## mammaspath

Ditty - i hope you don't need induction and it just progresses on its own!!!

afm - my bleeding went off and on all night this morning i had stretchy mucous with brown (old) blood......not really having contractions so it was probably from irritation. however baby seems to be quiet today it makes me feel uncomfortable....

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## DittyByrd

Here I am in L&D. I did not progress at all overnight. 50% effaced, 0.5cm dilated, -3. Ugh.

After talking we have opted for a trial of cervical ripening agent. I am about start the medication. Unless I have a phenomenal response to meds this baby probably won't be born today.


----------



## Lillian33

Ahh thinking of you Ditty, sorry you didn't progress naturally, but fingers crossed the ripening stuff works!

Babyhopeful, best of luck for your induction too!! Mine is due to start tomorrow morning NZ time, I sure hope it works for us all & we don't have three days of not much!!

Hope all you Northern Hemisphere ladies have had a wonderful Christmas :)

xxx


----------



## prayingforbby

Ditty on a good note you know baby will be here soon :happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck to all out ladies with babies coming soon!! So exciting to get our next wave of little ones coming into the world :)


----------



## claireb86

Merry Christmas everyone.
We have had a lovely day and Jacob has been thoroughly spoilt.
Baby has been pushing down lots today and caused quite a bit of pain :(
I think he will go over his due date, Jacob was 8 days late, I must have lazy boys lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Goodlyck ditty!!


Merry christmas to everyone!! :)


----------



## La Mere

Good luck, Ditty, babyhopeful and Lillian! Hope your births go well!

:xmas6: :xmas7: :xmas8: :xmas9: Merry Christmas to all of you ladies!


----------



## sassy_mom

Merry Christmas ladies. I'm trying to stay caught up but after yesterday cramping all day and today I have been feeling nauseous, I don't really feel like being on the computer much. We've had a wonderful Christmas here. DD got great stuff and is happily playing with everything. My mom and I are getting the cooking done. I hope I can eat something. Not sure why my stomach is feeling so ick. 

Ditty I hope you have your jellybean soon!!


----------



## els1022

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate. I am thankful for all of you!:hugs:

AFM, I wish I was a little more in the spirit today, but LO has me so sleep deprived it was hard!! We hosted a christmas lunch and although DH did the majority of the work it was still exhausting...
Good luck to those in labor/being induced! Can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## mommyof2peas

You know I was thinking about the babies that are here and I noticed that alot of you mamas had your waters go. I'm kinda surprised by that. I always thought that the waters going first was kinda rare. :D


----------



## La Mere

We'll see how it goes with me this time... I don't remember losing my plug or my waters breaking. :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was told my plug is gone, but i dont ever remember seeing it! And i check everytime i wipe lol..


Today my legs r so swollen!! My hands and face r fine, but my god my feet look like fred flinstone/ sausages!! First time ive seen swelling in the pregnancy, not worried since no other symptoms, but it is very uncmfortable!


----------



## darkstar

Good luck to those of you having your babies! I can't believe how many dominos are falling now! 

I think I'll be one of the last to go, I have ZERO symptoms and neither of my babies have ever come before due date.


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> Ahh thinking of you Ditty, sorry you didn't progress naturally, but fingers crossed the ripening stuff works!
> 
> Babyhopeful, best of luck for your induction too!! Mine is due to start tomorrow morning NZ time, I sure hope it works for us all & we don't have three days of not much!!
> 
> Hope all you Northern Hemisphere ladies have had a wonderful Christmas :)
> 
> xxx

Good luck for induction!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies. 

Hope every one has had / is having an enjoyable Christmas.
Mine has been good, albeit quiet, just me and DH really, we popped to see my nieces and nephews earlier and my mum which was nice and have just chilled really.

Feeling quite off at the moment, it's 1.50am here and I'm awake which is quite rare for me. I normally wake in the night to wee but fall back to sleep again, can't seem to tonight. DH is snoring away which isn't really helping.

Wonder if we've had any Christmas Day babies that we'll hear about later / tomorrow? X


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm getting some sort of cold. I've been coughing my head off all day and my ears are draining now. My throat is so sore. I just want to feel better. I'm going to make some hot tea, take a warm bath with some eucalyptus epsom salt and curl up in the bed. I only hope that this will clear up and Chloe won't get it.


----------



## darkstar

My christmas was hard. Its hot and I'm struggling with the heat, my kids are with their dad this year and I miss them and OH has been cranky since he started trying to quit smoking on the 22nd and it was all for nothing because he just went and bought cigarettes as soon as my parents left an hour ago. And I'm the bad guy for suggesting he try wearing a patch instead. :-( so miserable right now :-(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope everyone feels better! I think its time for bed for all of us !! Been a long day!


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> My christmas was hard. Its hot and I'm struggling with the heat, my kids are with their dad this year and I miss them and OH has been cranky since he started trying to quit smoking on the 22nd and it was all for nothing because he just went and bought cigarettes as soon as my parents left an hour ago. And I'm the bad guy for suggesting he try wearing a patch instead. :-( so miserable right now :-(

Sorry to hear that! I hope maybe he can still quit and maybe this will just be a minor set back for both of you. I'm sorry it is so hot. It is rainy and cold here. Maybe after a restful sleep, you will have a better day tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Long day here too... We're just now leaving inlaws house. My feet are ginormous as well today and my hands have been sausages yesterday and today. I'm also having more discomfort with bh's, pressure, and back pain. I really hope my body is getting ready for labor! I'm calling my dr tomorrow to try and move my appt from Friday to an earlier day bc I hate Friday afternoon appointments- they always run late! I've also had a weird sensation this evening where it feels like I have something dripping but when I go to the bathroom there isn't really anything there?


----------



## brieri1

Merry Christmas ladies!! Hope you all are well and had a wonderful day!


----------



## Lillian33

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! Ditty thinking of you & hoping you're progressing!

AFM, quite a surprise, started having quite bad bleeding about 11.30 this morn, came to delivery suite & my little boy was born at 1.49pm weighing 6lbs 14 oz!!! Turns out I had suffered from placental abruption & when doing the c-section doc found 2 clots. Me and my baby are very lucky they didn't waste time!

We haven't decided on a definite name yet but my boy is doing well, just down in neo natal having his breathing monitored.

Will put a pic on Facebook soon!

Lots of love to you all :)

xxxx


----------



## sassy_mom

Lillian33 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! Ditty thinking of you & hoping you're progressing!
> 
> AFM, quite a surprise, started having quite bad bleeding about 11.30 this morn, came to delivery suite & my little boy was born at 1.49pm weighing 6lbs 14 oz!!! Turns out I had suffered from placental abruption & when doing the c-section doc found 2 clots. Me and my baby are very lucky they didn't waste time!
> 
> We haven't decided on a definite name yet but my boy is doing well, just down in neo natal having his breathing monitored.
> 
> Will put a pic on Facebook soon!
> 
> Lots of love to you all :)
> 
> xxxx


Oh my goodness congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad to hear you are both ok though! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats Lillian!!


----------



## Betheney

oh my goodness lillian!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Betheney

<3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lillian - wow that sounds scary. I am glad to hear that they acted so quickly and you are both doing well. Looking forward to seeing pics soon. Get lots of rest.

Betheney - I can't add you as I'm not an admin in the group and I'm not sure if you can join it by just searching as it's a secret group. You may need to be friends with one of the admins so they can add you that way, not sure though.

Has anyone heard how Ditty is doing?


----------



## mellywelly

Lillian, wow congratulations! As Sonia said, that sounds very scary!!!,

Betheney, the only way to be add to the group is if you are friends with one of us, then that person can invite you to join. 

Ditty, thinking of you, hoping all is well. 

I had a dream last night that I was in labour, and omg it was painful!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Talking of dreams, I dreamt that I was breastfeeding a friend of mines baby boy. Very odd!
I'm in a really cranky mood today, not helped by the fact that I didn't sleep well, and have a full family day at my mums planned. I was due to be staying at hers tonight as DH is working but know already that I just want to be on my own, in my own bed where I can star fish and actually get comfy, I know she'll be disappointed but I just want to be at home.

Anyone hitting the sales today? I normally do and do a lot of my Xmas shopping for the next year today, well normally. I want to go and am considering it but don't know if I can be bothered!


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Lillian!


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations Lillian! So glad you're both OK :hugs: Post a picture when you can - can't wait to see :)

Sonia - No sales for me today. I had planned to, but too many other things to fit in, so I'll leave it & see what's left tomorrow I think.


----------



## mellywelly

Only 6 days left :wohoo: panic!!!!!!!,


----------



## Leinzlove

Lillian: Congrats! I'm glad they took care of you and baby right away. I can't wait to hear babies name and see his gorgeous face. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Only 6 days left :wohoo: panic!!!!!!!,

7 for me! Can't wait till one of us goes as we are so close in due date!


----------



## sassy_mom

I have been in and out of sleep since 1 am. My throat and left ear are bothering me so bad. I just made a cup of hot tea with honey and lemon hoping it will help. This will be a long day. On a good note ...8 days left. I wonder if anything will start happening soon? So ready to have her here.


----------



## span

Congratulations Lillian. Must have been worrying - glad they didn't mess about. 

I should be 38 weeks today and instead I'm snuggling my newborn. I'm a lucky mummy with my complete family. :cloud9: 
Sleep hasn't been brilliant. Last night she fed what seemed like constantly and then finally had a good block of sleep from 5-8am then another couple of hours afterwards while hubby got up with Meg. At least she's feeding well and has latched on nicely from the start, though she's already a bit windy, which probably isn't helping at night. x


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> I have been in and out of sleep since 1 am. My throat and left ear are bothering me so bad. I just made a cup of hot tea with honey and lemon hoping it will help. This will be a long day. On a good note ...8 days left. I wonder if anything will start happening soon? So ready to have her here.

Hope this isn't what I've had, well still got! A week later and it's still painful to swallow, and one of my ears is still all muffled.


----------



## ARuppe716

38 weeks today!! Just want this little guy here!


----------



## snowangel187

It'd figure that my modem crapped the bed two days before going to the hospital. So I haven't been on in a few days so I can't catch up, but will update. 

Operation evict this baby has begun. ;) came in at 4 am for induction they were behind so they didn't get the pitocin started til 6:30 (so 15 mins ago) I wasn't dilated at all Monday when dr checked me, but nurse checked me and said almost 2cm :happydance: I've been super stressed/anxious about delivery. But I'm trying to keep it together. DD woke up at 3:30 just as I was leaving out the door. She was crying and begging me to stay with her or to let her go. I put her in bed with dh and told her she could come when the hospital opened. She about broke my heart though. Dh, my mom and mil will all be here within a couple hours. I told them there was no reason for them to all get up at 3am and if there was an emergency or things were happening fast dh could make it in less then 10mins. 

Well I'll be updating as much as I can. <3


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck Snow!! Hope everything goes well for you!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck snow xxx


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Lillian! That must have been so scary, but am glad both you and baby are doing well. Looking forward to hearing the name and seeing a picture.

Good luck Snow! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## jellybeans

good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats lillian!
Good luck snow!
39 weeks today!!


----------



## snowangel187

8:40 contractions more regular. More annoying then painful. Not sure when they'll check me again. 

I'm still alive. ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck snow!!!!

Wonder if ditty has her baby yet?


----------



## ARuppe716

I was just wondering the same... We haven't seen her on here. Hope everything is going well!


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck Snow. Will be checking in for your updates! 

I was wondering if Ditty had her baby yet also! And didn't we have one more .... babyhopeful??

Melly I have a feeling this crud will be hanging around for awhile. On top of the coughing and the pain in my throat and ear, I'm now coughing up some green mucus. UGH!!! Last time I had this, it took me close to 3 weeks to shake. Worst timing ever!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Merry Christmas Ladies! I hadn't properly posted here!

It was a strange Christmas, haha. It was baby come out day plus snow. I ate pineapple for breakfast but tongue could barely handle it. I DTD and honestly did not enjoy, but for what it's worth, hubby seemed to LOL Exercise ball for about an hour and a half. Hubby did the Perigneal Massage but for some reason it felt like he had the biggest, roughest thumbs in the world... it wasn't fun. Haha, then he put some EPO in my cervix and to bed I went. 

-Congrats Lilian!!! I'm sure you have a beautiful baby!
-Good Luck Snow!!!!! Keep those updates coming!


----------



## mellywelly

For the past 2 days baby seems a lot lower and the stinging sensation up my foo has stopped so I'm thinking it might have engaged?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lillian33 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! Ditty thinking of you & hoping you're progressing!
> 
> AFM, quite a surprise, started having quite bad bleeding about 11.30 this morn, came to delivery suite & my little boy was born at 1.49pm weighing 6lbs 14 oz!!! Turns out I had suffered from placental abruption & when doing the c-section doc found 2 clots. Me and my baby are very lucky they didn't waste time!
> 
> We haven't decided on a definite name yet but my boy is doing well, just down in neo natal having his breathing monitored.
> 
> Will put a pic on Facebook soon!
> 
> Lots of love to you all :)
> 
> xxxx

So glad u r both ok! Congrats on your baby boy! :) will be looking for your update hun!:)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - mine stopped too so wondering if fully engaged now.

AFM - well I've either eaten too much or I am having mild BH / contractions. They are in the top of my tummy and come and go, nothing regular


----------



## duckytwins

WOW Lillian, how scary! So glad you both are okay! Congrats on your little one! I'm so happy for you! 


Good luck, Snow, I can't wait to hear! 

sassy, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I think I have a sinus infection. I go for my post partum checkup tomorrow, so I'll have to ask what I can take. 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a wonderful Christmas yesterday!


----------



## snowangel187

1:20pm. Dr still hasn't come to check me but they have my pitocin maxed and I'm contracting about every two minutes. I'm surprisingly calm and they don't hurt too bad knock on wood. I'm expecting my water to be broken when he comes in and then hopefully a baby by supper time? 

Dh thought it was cute to bring his lunch up from the cafeteria. :grr: he laughed. I said I was calling security to have him removed. :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Did Jaime post in here? I read that she had Blake!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Did Jaime post in here? I read that she had Blake!

Yeah, she had Blake. I believe it was friday 21 -not 22- that she had him. :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> 1:20pm. Dr still hasn't come to check me but they have my pitocin maxed and I'm contracting about every two minutes. I'm surprisingly calm and they don't hurt too bad knock on wood. I'm expecting my water to be broken when he comes in and then hopefully a baby by supper time?
> 
> Dh thought it was cute to bring his lunch up from the cafeteria. :grr: he laughed. I said I was calling security to have him removed. :haha:

Exciting!!!!!!!!! :happydance: And you should have him removed, at least for a half an hour, send him to the waiting room :haha: haha


----------



## Lauren021406

Well they sent me to labor and delivery because of reduced fetal movement and a bad headache. Baby is perfect but there checking me for pre clampsia bc of high blood pressure and being swollen. Its a waiting game! They said if i do have pre clampsia they prob will induce me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck lauren!! Keep us updated!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh Ladies! Remember when I told you about the domino effect? Well, I ment... one by one, not all at the same time hahahahahaha! Just kidding...

Lauren!!! You have been added to my list of prayers! I hope everything turns out well, please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Hope everything turns out ok Lauren! Will be thinking of you. Keep us updated as you can! 

Funny how we went from being January Jellybeans to a bunch of us in December. I wonder now if there will be any of us left to have babies in January! :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Hope everything turns out ok Lauren! Will be thinking of you. Keep us updated as you can!
> 
> Funny how we went from being January Jellybeans to a bunch of us in December. I wonder now if there will be any of us left to have babies in January! :haha:

I'm almost sure I'll go into January... I'm even betting I'll be late, with how much I wanted to meet him early hahahahaha


----------



## La Mere

Lillian- Congratulations, hun! Glad you and baby boy are doing well!

Lauren- good luck hun. Will be thinking of you.

Sassy- sorry you are feeling crumby and hope you feel better soon.

Snow, good luck! Hope it goes well and you have your baby girl in your arms soon.

Can't wait to hear updates from Ditty and Babyhopeful!

Afm: i've been having really tight/painful BH, but no real contractions as of yet. I leaked some non urine smelling fluid the other night and have been feeling tons of pressure down there and my siatica has been getting worse over the past week. I went through the baby clothes we still had hanging around and found some sleepers and warm stuff for baby, so I will at least be prepared if baby decides to come before my mom can get those other clothes mailed out. Need to take my birth tincture and use my epi-no.. Pregnancy brain is the enemy! :haha: I think I will make it to January too..


----------



## sassy_mom

I think I will make January as well. She doesn't seem to be making any arrangements to head out. I am still getting the lightening type pains so I am wondering if she is having trouble engaging? I know that I have tons of problems with my pelvis bones and women in my family have had trouble giving birth because of the same issue. DD got stuck on the way out because of it ... :shrug: who knows!


----------



## jellybeans

So I just went to the bathroom and noticed some snot like discharge sorry if tmi lool was wondering if this is my plug? noticed it for the past couple of days...

Good luck to the ladies that sound like they're going to be having their beans soon!! :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Lauren- I hope everything works out!

Yesterday I was having some back pain and pelvic pain but chalked it up to a long day. Slept fine through the night and was ok this morning. However, I started having the same kind of feeling again- noticed it this morning while we were out picking up sine final things from Buy Buy Baby. My back aches- especially when sitting and I have pelvic pain like a cross between mild cramps and needing to have a bm. No real BH or tightening just this weird aching that comes and goes. I'm trying to not get myself excited for anything as I suppose it could just be my body warming up. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned or is this normal? Im currently on the couch with some water trying to see if it has any pattern to it. Also, on a happy note I got my late Friday appt with the dr I don't like as much changed to earlier in the day with my favorite dr!


----------



## sassy_mom

jellybeans said:


> So I just went to the bathroom and noticed some snot like discharge sorry if tmi lool was wondering if this is my plug? noticed it for the past couple of days...
> 
> Good luck to the ladies that sound like they're going to be having their beans soon!! :flower:

It very well could be. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Lauren- I hope everything works out!
> 
> Yesterday I was having some back pain and pelvic pain but chalked it up to a long day. Slept fine through the night and was ok this morning. However, I started having the same kind of feeling again- noticed it this morning while we were out picking up sine final things from Buy Buy Baby. My back aches- especially when sitting and I have pelvic pain like a cross between mild cramps and needing to have a bm. No real BH or tightening just this weird aching that comes and goes. I'm trying to not get myself excited for anything as I suppose it could just be my body warming up. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned or is this normal? Im currently on the couch with some water trying to see if it has any pattern to it. Also, on a happy note I got my late Friday appt with the dr I don't like as much changed to earlier in the day with my favorite dr!


Sounds like the pain I was having this morning. I could never find a pattern with mine it was just the general aching like you described. I think ours bodies are heading in the right direction! :thumbup:
So glad you got the appt changed too!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

jellybeans said:


> So I just went to the bathroom and noticed some snot like discharge sorry if tmi lool was wondering if this is my plug? noticed it for the past couple of days...
> 
> Good luck to the ladies that sound like they're going to be having their beans soon!! :flower:

I've had that snot like discharge too occasionally over the past week. Had some tonight along with some watery discharge and going to ask the midwife about it when I see her tomorrow.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hey girls I have a question ... is anyone else having the same issue? This really just started ... I've noticed as the day has progressed, it is getting to where I almost can't walk. I'm not really sure why. I'm not having any contractions ... I also notice that there is a pain that has started going down into my legs. Just at the top and it is coming from my groin area. I just had a BM (sorry tmi) and when I went to sit there was SO much pressure from :baby:. Thoughts?


----------



## mammaspath

sassy_mom said:


> Hey girls I have a question ... is anyone else having the same issue? This really just started ... I've noticed as the day has progressed, it is getting to where I almost can't walk. I'm not really sure why. I'm not having any contractions ... I also notice that there is a pain that has started going down into my legs. Just at the top and it is coming from my groin area. I just had a BM (sorry tmi) and when I went to sit there was SO much pressure from :baby:. Thoughts?

it could be baby engaging......hopefully the start of baby to come! but i have felt like baby's head is about to fall out for the past week had some bleeding and thick cm come out for two days and now just constant pressure when i stand up and walk and the bh contractions while up walking around are more intense.........:thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh boy seems like we all feel the samE! Lost a huge huge huge amount of my plug this mirning but not having consistent contractions, just here and there, have been laying down all day..feel like i need to poo too :/

Im freaking out becayse hubby is 2hes away from home working today and theres a huge snow storm going on right now and hes driving in it! I love that he has a good job but their worry for safety for their employees is at a 0!! They were supposed to leave at the site of snow and didnt leave until there was already an inch on the ground... Im so hormonal today that i told him no more jobs out of town until baby comes, enough is enough. I just keep yelling at him! I domt even care! Im going to scream!


----------



## Lauren021406

Just to update. Everything came back fine and blood pressure is good but because my headache has gotten worse and im still swollen they want to monitor me over night.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> Just to update. Everything came back fine and blood pressure is good but because my headache has gotten worse and im still swollen they want to monitor me over night.

Hope everything is fine by tomorrow, and yay for everything being fine! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad everything is ok lauren, better to be safe!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think I'm the only one that has no labor pains or scares today at all. Seems like Matthew is just sticking in for a while now... no plug, no water, no contractions... just the normal stuff...


----------



## La Mere

You're not the only one DeeDee! All i've had are super BH :haha: and some.pressure, but nothing to make me think labor is on its way


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> You're not the only one DeeDee! All i've had are super BH :haha: and some.pressure, but nothing to make me think labor is on its way

Haha, we will just make each other company in January :haha:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> You're not the only one DeeDee! All i've had are super BH :haha: and some.pressure, but nothing to make me think labor is on its way
> 
> Haha, we will just make each other company in January :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: sounds tgood to me, hun! we'll definitely keep each other entertained! Oh and did you get the email I sent you?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> You're not the only one DeeDee! All i've had are super BH :haha: and some.pressure, but nothing to make me think labor is on its way
> 
> Haha, we will just make each other company in January :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: sounds tgood to me, hun! we'll definitely keep each other entertained! Oh and did you get the email I sent you?Click to expand...

I just saw it!! Haha, I have to sync up gmail with the new tablet. :haha:


----------



## La Mere

DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> You're not the only one DeeDee! All i've had are super BH :haha: and some.pressure, but nothing to make me think labor is on its way
> 
> Haha, we will just make each other company in January :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: sounds tgood to me, hun! we'll definitely keep each other entertained! Oh and did you get the email I sent you?Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it!! Haha, I have to sync up gmail with the new tablet. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, okay. I just got your reply :haha: i'm gonna go do some dishes.. Oh joy :haha: I'll be checking back in a little while!


----------



## ARuppe716

Glad everything seems healthy Lauren!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad to hear that the results were ok lauren, and glad they are keeping an eye on you. Hope the headache goes soon.

The tightenings I was having were like a burning sensation all down either side of my tummy from the top, on and off for three or so hours. They all seem to have stopped now. I've just got into bed for the night having just blitzed the housework and washing plus ironing! If he is coming I want to be up to date. If he arrives tomorrow I'll have so very happy people and have 5 sweep stake guesses in tomorrow and a few birthdays x


----------



## mellywelly

My dh is adamant that baby will come on Friday! No signs of anything here either, not even bh's,no goo or anything. Baby has been really active this last hour, it seems to be straight down the middle and just pushing outwards really hard and what feels like a hand in my groin too. So maybe its still back to back?


----------



## brieri1

I think I'll at least make it to my due date, if not well beyond. My mom was a week late with her first and my sister was induced with both kids before her due date, so unless something goes wrong, I'm pretty sure I'll be late. Not to mention, she doesn't seem to be wanting out at all. She's been so active today, just playing in there like my womb is the place to be. I'm so tired of being pregnant, too, lol.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My mom keeps telling me that the full moon of friday is gonna make Matthew wanna come out, she keeps reminding me that it's this friday hahahahaha... maybe the extra gravity effect will move his waters like waves? LOL


----------



## els1022

DeedeeBeester said:


> My mom keeps telling me that the full moon of friday is gonna make Matthew wanna come out, she keeps reminding me that it's this friday hahahahaha... maybe the extra gravity effect will move his waters like waves? LOL

Some experts say there's no truth to the full moon effect, but at work we are always super busy on full moon nights. :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha we're betting on Friday or Saturday because of te full moon, snow on Saturday, and my in laws are closing on their house on Friday and will be going nuts with moving stuff making it really tough for them to come to the hospital!!


----------



## brieri1

Is it possible to lose the mucus plug without noticing? I feel like all you ladies are you losing yours and I haven't noticed a thing. I have had an increase in discharge, but that's normal at the end of pregnancy.


----------



## Lilahbear

My periods were often in sync with the full moon, so maybe there is something in it?!

Even thought I have had what I think are bits and pieces of the mucus plug, I have read that losing your plug can happen days or weeks before labour so I'm not seeing it as much of a sign. I still don't think this little one will be here before January, although I think I am telling myself that so I'm not to disappointed when my due date comes and goes.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> Is it possible to lose the mucus plug without noticing? I feel like all you ladies are you losing yours and I haven't noticed a thing. I have had an increase in discharge, but that's normal at the end of pregnancy.

Honestly, on monday when i got checked my doc said i lost my plug already but i kinda said huh!? Because all i had was a lot of increased creamy white discharge....amd them this morning i lost that huge jelly like peice the size of ky thumb around 8:30am and then i lost another jelly like peice half the suze of the first one about 2 hrs later... I have heard some people dont even know they lost it.


----------



## Lilahbear

brieri1 said:


> Is it possible to lose the mucus plug without noticing? I feel like all you ladies are you losing yours and I haven't noticed a thing. I have had an increase in discharge, but that's normal at the end of pregnancy.

I read that some women don't notice their plug going. I'm not 100% sure mine is bits of plug as there is no pink tinge, but my midwife described it as looking a bit like you have blown your nose, and that's what mine looks like (sorry if TMI). I am going to check with her tomorrow at my 38 week appointment.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

We should be given a booklet titled: "TMI of Pregnancy" with pictures of what to be looking for when speaking of mucus, bloody show, perigneal massage, waters or not on panties/liners etc. LOL I sometimes think of looking it the mucus up google images, but I'm scared of what might pop up... lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol just doit deedee! I googled it today....def looks like jelly lol...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

But mine wasnt bright red like some ofthem... Just slightly pink color....a lot of ppls is just clear, yellow, green, brown...gross haha


----------



## Lilahbear

DeedeeBeester said:


> We should be given a booklet titled: "TMI of Pregnancy" with pictures of what to be looking for when speaking of mucus, bloody show, perigneal massage, waters or not on panties/liners etc. LOL I sometimes think of looking it the mucus up google images, but I'm scared of what might pop up... lol

I looked the mucus plug up on google images earlier.  it wasn't too gross. some images looked like mine did, but there seemed to be a lot of it and mine is just bits and pieces.


----------



## mellywelly

Not lost mine either yet, that I've noticed anyway


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha, will google after dinner... way after dinner hahaha.


----------



## Poppy84

Just been stalking ur conversation

I have googled images. I've only had tiny boys of jelly like stuff over the last few days. Nothing big though


----------



## Poppy84

That was meant to say bits not boys


----------



## Leinzlove

I never lost a mucus plug with DD, nor did I have any cervical changes. Things can happen fast.

AFM: My Dr. Appt. today went to perfection. I'm progressing! :yipee: I'm 20% enfaced, 1cm dilated. Babys head can be felt and is head down. He never said anything about station. I know I can walk around like this for weeks. But, still exciting to see that my aches and pain are helping things along. My blood pressure remains perfect 126/70.

My next Dr. Appt. is Monday, Dec. 31! I also scheduled my last ultrasound for Jan. 2. I'm so excited about seeing my little love again.

My MIL & SIL are going crazy thinking I'm having her this week. I doubt it... but its funny that they realized in reality she could come any day.


----------



## brieri1

Lol! I've had an increase in discharge and what feels like a mild period cramp most of the time. If I have sex, I have pretty painful BH and it hurts a lot when she moves around, but that eventually stops. Other than that, no signs. I feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever.


----------



## Leinzlove

brieri1 said:


> Lol! I've had an increase in discharge and what feels like a mild period cramp most of the time. If I have sex, I have pretty painful BH and it hurts a lot when she moves around, but that eventually stops. Other than that, no signs. I feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever.

That doesn't mean anything. I didn't have any signs with DD. She came at 39+2. It can all happen fast. I never even lost a mucus plug or anything.


----------



## darkstar

I'll still be waiting in January, my babies don't come early. The only signs I have had is that my braxton hicks are more crampy but he still hasn't dropped at all. I got some RLT so I'm going to start drinking a few cups a day.


----------



## darkstar

Oh and I've never seen mucus plug with any of mine. I'm rather disappointed, never had waters break either. I feel ripped off!


----------



## sassy_mom

With DD, I never saw my mucous plug go either. My waters were broken after I got to the hospital too.


----------



## duckytwins

I've never had a mucus plug or broken water either. I never really went into labor.


----------



## brieri1

Tonight, I'm having a constant mild cramp with intermittent severe stabbing pains. I think she must be pressing on a nerve on and off. Its so painful. I don't know what to do to get her to stop.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I googled it... :wacko: it was like googling "booger" wuahahaha. :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, Brieri are you timing them?


----------



## ARuppe716

Curiosity got the best of me and I googled too!

I hope Ditty is alright... Been quite some time since wee heard from her. I also hope Snow is doing well, too!! Looking forward to some happy baby news!

AFM- my discomfort and pains have subsided for the time being... We shall see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## mommyof2peas

little man has dropped quite a bit. it's hard not to get a little bit excited, even though I still have a couple weeks until term.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh... Remember the itching I mentioned a few days ago? It's still there and making me crazy. It's on the lower part of my bump with no rash or anything... Just the itch. I wish I could scratch it raw :( dh has been putting cocoa butter on it but no improvement. I think I'm going to call in the morning and just mention it since its been going on for several days now.


----------



## snowangel187

She arrived at 5:10 pm after three pushes. :shock: it was a crazy ride. I'll update tomorrow after I get some rest. But she's perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

snowangel187 said:


> She arrived at 5:10 pm after three pushes. :shock: it was a crazy ride. I'll update tomorrow after I get some rest. But she's perfect. :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to read your update!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats Snow!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Snow! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait for your update. :) Rest well!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Ugh... Remember the itching I mentioned a few days ago? It's still there and making me crazy. It's on the lower part of my bump with no rash or anything... Just the itch. I wish I could scratch it raw :( dh has been putting cocoa butter on it but no improvement. I think I'm going to call in the morning and just mention it since its been going on for several days now.

Oh man, sorry it didn't get better. I hope they have a solution for it and you feel improvement soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats Snow! Look forward to update and pics!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Deedee... I'm just worried because we automatically think about worse case scenarios. And then of course google doesn't help anyone feel better!


----------



## Betheney

Congratulations Snow!!!!

Aruppe I think ice and ice packs are suppose to be soothing on itchy spots. I was brutally itchy in my first pregnancy for ages. I scratched myself raw and ended up making a few stretch marks bleed.


----------



## mammaspath

Comgrats snow..........get some rest!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats snow :)

i was 38 weeks yesterday (the 26th or Dec) i go back and see my doctor tomorrow but i would really like it if my little girl would come out already i am not sleeping well and i am very uncomfortable i dont think i can take much more of this :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats snow x


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations snow


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations snow, enjoy and then give us pics!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you, Betheney... I'll give the ice a try!


----------



## darkstar

Congrats snow!


----------



## DittyByrd

Hi everyone. Thank you for all your kind messages!

It's a girl!!!

Violet Mae was born 12/26 at 2:51pm. She weighs 6lb 4.5oz and is 19"! A little peanut. My story is very long as I was allowed to labor for 48 hrs with broken water. Violet was born with one push! She beautiful and perfect and my DH is smitten.

Will post story later!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ditty: Congratulations! I love her name! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Ditty and Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

This being sick while pregnant is ridiculous. I have to sleep basically sitting up ... and when I went to get up to pee for the millionth time ... I went into a coughing fit and peed all over myself and the bathroom floor ... at 5AM!!!!:cry::cry::cry: Nothing I am doing seems to be helping my cough. :cry: Every cough rocks the bones in my pelvis which already hurt super bad. I can feel them popping with every cough. I've tried cough drops, vicks, steam ..... nothing seems to be working. 

Sorry about ranting ... I just needed some "ears" to listen.


But on a happy note: I'm 39 weeks today! 7 more days!


----------



## mellywelly

I didn't find any relief from the coughing either. I took paracetamol which helped and rubbed vapour rub on which helped a little bit, but the worst bit was when the coughing made me pull a muscle at the top of my bump, it was agony every time I coughed. The coughing has finally eased off now, but the sore throat is still really painful. Sorry sassy, I've not been much comfort for you!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Ditty, can't wait to hear your story. Beautiful name x


----------



## prayingforbby

Congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Ditty! Beautiful name and can't wait to see a picture! x


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats to the newest mommies!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations ditty!!!!!

Is anyone else feeling overwelming pressure down there? When I walk it feels like baby might fall out


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations Ditty!! And the name is beautiful!!


----------



## Lilahbear

I am thoroughly fed up. I have just been to the midwife and she said that the baby was 4/5ths engaged as opposed to the 3/5ths I was told last time (different midwife this time). I feel like things are going backwards now instead of forwards. :-( I mentioned about the snot like discharge and she said it sounds like the plug. I was also asking her about my crusty yellow nipples which I've had since about 10 weeks and which gross me out a bit when I think about feeding the baby and she suggested I go and see the doctor to get them checked out, so off this afternoon to see the doctor. Am a bit worried in case it's something I should have brought up earlier. Feeling a bit sad and tearful now, although just stuffed my face with chocolate so feeling marginally better. Sorry for the moan.


----------



## duckytwins

Lilahbear said:


> I am thoroughly fed up. I have just been to the midwife and she said that the baby was 4/5ths engaged as opposed to the 3/5ths I was told last time (different midwife this time). I feel like things are going backwards now instead of forwards. :-( I mentioned about the snot like discharge and she said it sounds like the plug. I was also asking her about my crusty yellow nipples which I've had since about 10 weeks and which gross me out a bit when I think about feeding the baby and she suggested I go and see the doctor to get them checked out, so off this afternoon to see the doctor. Am a bit worried in case it's something I should have brought up earlier. Feeling a bit sad and tearful now, although just stuffed my face with chocolate so feeling marginally better. Sorry for the moan.

:hugs: I'm sorry hunny. It's almost over, sweetie.


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks ducky. :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Lilah, did she mean 4/5th is in the pelvis or only 1/5 th is in?


----------



## Lilahbear

It was just in my notes that I saw it and it says 4/5ths in the 'fifths palpable' section which I think means only 1/5 is in the pelvis?! She said at the time that the baby's head was going in the right direction and I never thought to ask what she meant as I assumed the babies head was already engaged after last time and that it had maybe moved down a bit further.


----------



## els1022

Congrats to Ditty and Snow :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah - I don't know much about the 5ths business but when I went to have my presentation scan he was fully engaged then when I saw midwife the same week we was not engaged then I saw the midwife a week later and he was 3/5ths - I think for consistency it would help if it was the same midwife measuring each time as think whilst they all follow the same guide they have a different method if you know what I mean. I also found this with fundal height. 

I'm sorry you have to see doctor too, my nipples are sometimes as you've describe, I think it's where they have leaked it has dried. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but glad you've managed to get an appointment x


----------



## jellybeans

wow my lil one is fidgeting so much today i feel like i need to pee all the time!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks Sonia. That makes me feel a bit better. I think I am getting so desperate for the baby to be here that any little thing like that feels like a setback and makes things seem further away. I was also worried that I hadn't been having BH, but she assured me that is perfectly normal for first time mothers. She said I was possibly having them, but just not feeling them, although some women just don't have them at all and it doesn't mean anything. 

My doctor's surgery are not doing appointments this week, but are having open surgeries run by a locum so I have to head along at 3pm and wait for an appointment. Hopefully it shouldn't be too long, but the midwife said they will probably give me some kind of lotion to put on my nipples to soften the hard yellow bits. It's almost like the yellow bits are part of my nipple and not just crusted on top (sorry gross, I know).


----------



## Soniamillie01

At least you will get to see someone. Mine does drop in only over Xmas unless a priority case which being pregnant is apparently so can always get an appointment, I'm sure you will but make sure you tell them you are as you may get seen quicker, have to use it to our advantage when we can ;)

I know what you mean, I am getting really impatient. I've not had an BH that I know of and my midwife also said that's normal for first time mums, she did say as well that some babies don't engage until in labour whilst others can weeks before. I'm sure we'll have our babies with us soonx


----------



## mellywelly

Just reading up on understanding the notes, its says 4/5ths could mean in pelvis or out of pelvis, it just depends on the midwife and how she writes the notes?????? I've had very few bh's and had none at all with my ds, so try not to worry.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

With me the Dr told me that Matthew's head was just starting to get in there. But she told me that she could still push him out, and painfully showed me a couple of times while her hand was up my vjj!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Am I right in thinking it descends in number i.e 4/5, 3/5, 2/5 1/5? I'll ask her tomorrow as have midwife at 11. She did say I don't think you'll make it to see me next week, think she jinxed me!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm having really strong period type cramps, not sure if it means anything?


----------



## sassy_mom

I can only hope my coughing doesn't give me a pulled muscle. I think I would sit and cry if I had to deal with anymore. I find that when I first wake up is the worst as it seems my lungs are trying to clear out stuff that has been sitting all night. I ended up sleeping on the love seat last night so DH could sleep. I was keeping him up all night with coughing and weird snoring because of the position I was in. I slept better once I got on the couch but now my back and neck and shoulders are all out of whack!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - sounds like it could be the start maybe?


----------



## Soniamillie01

So I think I've just lost my mucous plug or if it wasn't I have issues!


----------



## JCh

YAY Sonia, that would be great, maybe ur baby will be here SOON!!!!

Been SO busy lately, just wanna stay in bed for a week to make up for it... We'll see if I can nap and feel a bit more rested... I can't seem to get much sleep... Baby room is pretty much perfectly ready for baby :) Cannot believe 2 more weeks, give or take.... OMG!


----------



## mellywelly

Wha hooooo Sonia, hope things will start happening for you soon!

My cramps are constant though, not coming in waves, maybe it could be my cervix lowering or something?


----------



## Lilahbear

Thanks guys. The doctors appointment wasn't quite what I was expecting either. Apparently my lovely crusty nipples aren't typical, but he was a bit perplexed. He has put told me to use an antibiotic/steroid cream on them for the next week and has taken a swab to send to the lab and I have to go and see him again next Thursday. I feel dreadful now that if the baby does come I won't be able to breastfeed cause I have an infection and that I should have mentioned this ages ago and it would have been sorted by now. This has not been a good day. :-(


----------



## mellywelly

Maybe tomorrows full moon will bring our babies? 

I've also been in a fowl mood today for no real reason. I seem to alternate between angry and sad.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know what you mean JCH, I seem to be functioning on about 5 hrs of sleep a night, I could never do that night after night at 20 let alone at 30 and 9 months pregnant!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah - maybe the cream will clear any possible infection in the meantime? Did he say how long to have to use it for? X


----------



## La Mere

snowangel187 said:


> She arrived at 5:10 pm after three pushes. :shock: it was a crazy ride. I'll update tomorrow after I get some rest. But she's perfect. :cloud9:

:happydance: YAY, Snow! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics! Rest well and enjoy your little girl!!!



DeedeeBeester said:


> I googled it... :wacko: it was like googling "booger" wuahahaha. :haha:

:rofl: I googled it too... :rofl: some were pretty gross.. but still its good to arm ourselves with info! even if we are slightly disturbed by it :haha:



DittyByrd said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for all your kind messages!
> 
> It's a girl!!!
> 
> Violet Mae was born 12/26 at 2:51pm. She weighs 6lb 4.5oz and is 19"! A little peanut. My story is very long as I was allowed to labor for 48 hrs with broken water. Violet was born with one push! She beautiful and perfect and my DH is smitten.
> 
> Will post story later!

Congratulations, Ditty!! Beautiful name! Cannot wait to read your story and see pics!!! Hope you are resting well!!



Lilahbear said:


> I am thoroughly fed up. I have just been to the midwife and she said that the baby was 4/5ths engaged as opposed to the 3/5ths I was told last time (different midwife this time). I feel like things are going backwards now instead of forwards. :-( I mentioned about the snot like discharge and she said it sounds like the plug. I was also asking her about my crusty yellow nipples which I've had since about 10 weeks and which gross me out a bit when I think about feeding the baby and she suggested I go and see the doctor to get them checked out, so off this afternoon to see the doctor. Am a bit worried in case it's something I should have brought up earlier. Feeling a bit sad and tearful now, although just stuffed my face with chocolate so feeling marginally better. Sorry for the moan.

I'm not sure about the 5ths.. but the nipples sound like mine. For me though, it is just colostrum leaking and drying to the skin. I used vitamin e oil on them and it softens up enough for me to gently rub off. 



mellywelly said:


> I'm having really strong period type cramps, not sure if it means anything?

Sounds like it might be the start of something! Keep us updated, hun!!



sassy_mom said:


> I can only hope my coughing doesn't give me a pulled muscle. I think I would sit and cry if I had to deal with anymore. I find that when I first wake up is the worst as it seems my lungs are trying to clear out stuff that has been sitting all night. I ended up sleeping on the love seat last night so DH could sleep. I was keeping him up all night with coughing and weird snoring because of the position I was in. I slept better once I got on the couch but now my back and neck and shoulders are all out of whack!

Oh, you poor dear! Rayven picked something up a few days ago (thinking from a friend of ours who was just getting over something or from church) and I feel like I am trying to come down with it now too. I hope you start feeling better, Sassy. I know it's not very fun to be sick and heavily pregnant! 


ARuppe- You could try some vitamin e oil on your itchy spots. It works really well for me. My whole bump was itching really bad yesterday and I asked hubby to rub me down with the vitamin e oil and the itching stopped almost immediately! It's worth a try if it can give you some relief!!!

Sonia- Woo hoo! Hope this is the start of something!!!

Okay, now I want to say thank you to both of my lovely Secret Santas! DeeDee and Ginger! Thank you both so much for your lovely cards and lovely bracelets! I love them! I hope you like your gifts and cards and I had so much fun waiting for your cards to arrive!!! And thank you to all the ladies who participated and I hope you enjoyed playing our little Secret Santa. Much <3 and tons of :hug: to you all!!


----------



## mellywelly

These cramps are starting to get stronger now. If this baby comes tomorrow on the day dh predicted I'll never hear the end of it lol and I so wanted a new year baby too!


----------



## claireb86

Midwife appointment today at 38+5.
Baby is now 4/5ths engaged as apposed to 3/5ths engagaged 2 weeks ago (my midwife writes the notes so that 4/5ths means only 1/5th of the head is out of the pelvis, so he's heading the right way).
BP fine, measuring 36.5cm and urine fine.
Next appointment is on January 9th to discuss and book induction for 18th Jan. Although I'm showing no signs of labour at all she expects to not see me on the 9th.
Only bad thing was baby is still back to back :(


----------



## Lilahbear

I hope so. I think I have to use it till I see him next week.


----------



## Lilahbear

mellywelly said:


> These cramps are starting to get stronger now. If this baby comes tomorrow on the day dh predicted I'll never hear the end of it lol and I so wanted a new year baby too!

Ooh that sounds promising! I said to DH this morning that it would be cool to have one of the first New Years babies. In Scotland the newspapers always cover the first babies born at each hospital.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilahbear said:


> I hope so. I think I have to use it till I see him next week.

Hopefully it will clear anything up before baby arrives. I am sure it is just maybe dried colostrum / leakage. Glad they have given you something.



mellywelly said:


> These cramps are starting to get stronger now. If this baby comes tomorrow on the day dh predicted I'll never hear the end of it lol and I so wanted a new year baby too!

Melly - I have a strange feeling that we'll be in labour together! It's my best friends birthday tomorrow and my sisters today, though I can't see him coming today but either will be happy - of course if he is on his way!


----------



## mellywelly

I can't see it being today either, but maybe tomorrow? That would be weird to be in labour at the same time lol. 

Maybe this is why I've cleaned all the house, stripped all the beds and finished all the washing and ironing today:shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Contractions less than 5 mins apart today but not intense....80% effaced, still 1cm, he said ifmy contractions get worse to go back in straight away... Hoping to have baby by this weekend lol.. Still wishful thinking ;)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising that baby will arrive soon Nicki. 

Deedee was definitely right with the domino effect prediction :)

Melly - could well be! I cleaned my house from top to bottom last night and crazy old me couldn't keep still this morning so went and cleaned my mum's house whilst she was at work from the carnage left over from Boxing Day! It took a while!


----------



## Cailidgh

Wow! Lucky her! You're welcome to clean mine! Lol
I want to but can't move! Joys of pregnancies hey.

Still.. Only til next Thursday to go, then they're kick starting me :)


----------



## mellywelly

Well that could be 3 of us for tomorrow, anyone else want to join us?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm thinking I could have made a fortune hiring my services (cleaning only lol) during this pregnancy! I've never seen my house so clean, no washing to be seen, no ironing! I think DH is getting annoyed, he gets undressed and I have it in the washin machine whilst it's still warm!


----------



## ARuppe716

Lots going on in here today!! Hopefully we get some exciting news!!

Never thought id be willing to post on the Internet that I woke up with a sore pelvis and just now had an epic bm accompanied by what appeared to be some minus plug...oh the gross things that excite us pregnant ladies!!


----------



## mellywelly

Lol we'll be posting pics of our plugs next :sick:


----------



## Lilahbear

Ha, I know. I never thought I would be discussing my gross nipples on the internet! Pregnancy does really does open you up to discussing things you normally never would!


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha wait until we're all discussing the contents of our children's diapers!!


----------



## NellandZack

Hey ladies! So exciting to read everyone's progress! Congrats to the new mommies and good luck to the soon to be mommies!!! Crazy looks like everyone is going in pairs haha! Baby Nora is making progress. She is head down 80% effaced and 1 cm! I was not expecting this! I have no idea if I have lost my mucous plug. I haven't noticed it and forgot to ask the doctor "/. Getting excited but know it could be days or weeks lol


----------



## span

Congratulations to Snow and Ditty. Can't wait to read your birth stories and see pics! :cloud9:
Sassy - sorry you're feeling so rough.
Lilah - hope your nips improve on the cream.

Hope we get some more birth announcements soon - sounds like some of you aren't far off. I feel like a right queue jumper! :blush:


My exciting poo news is that I had my 1st post partum poo yesterday and another today. Last time it took me TEN DAYS to go and I had a Drs finger up my arse, enemas, powders to drink plus a diet of mainly prunes and all bran before I finally went. This time I just had a few prunes a day. 

MW weighed Darcey today. She's now 3420g so only lost 34g. That works out to 0.98% loss of bodyweight so bloody good going, especially as Meg lost nearly 10% at 3 days. :thumbup:
She tends to mainly sleep in the day with a fair bit of feeding then feeds and is awake most of the night. Still early days though. :sleep:

Couple of pics:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020077_zpsc83ffb94.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020079_zps0f398c10.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020088_zpsa44591b3.jpg


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Ditty!

I had a weird piece of maybe mucus plug? I'm still unsure it was like a small piece of round rubber, enough that I said to myself what the heck is that. Could that be part of a mucus plug? It was like a rubber seal!
My midwife never arranged my appointment time for today as we were waiting for mondays presentation scan so I need to try and chase her up, its been over a week since I saw her and i want my blood test results.


----------



## darkstar

Darcey is gorgeous Span!


----------



## Lilahbear

span said:


> Congratulations to Snow and Ditty. Can't wait to read your birth stories and see pics! :cloud9:
> Sassy - sorry you're feeling so rough.
> Lilah - hope your nips improve on the cream.
> 
> Hope we get some more birth announcements soon - sounds like some of you aren't far off. I feel like a right queue jumper! :blush:
> 
> 
> My exciting poo news is that I had my 1st post partum poo yesterday and another today. Last time it took me TEN DAYS to go and I had a Drs finger up my arse, enemas, powders to drink plus a diet of mainly prunes and all bran before I finally went. This time I just had a few prunes a day.
> 
> MW weighed Darcey today. She's now 3420g so only lost 34g. That works out to 0.98% loss of bodyweight so bloody good going, especially as Meg lost nearly 10% at 3 days. :thumbup:
> She tends to mainly sleep in the day with a fair bit of feeding then feeds and is awake most of the night. Still early days though. :sleep:
> 
> Couple of pics:
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020077_zpsc83ffb94.jpg
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020079_zps0f398c10.jpg
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1020088_zpsa44591b3.jpg

Aw lovely pictures span!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@La Mere: You're welcome hun, it was fun looking for them and I'm so glad you liked them. Thanks for mine as well! So thoughtful and pretty.


----------



## brieri1

Congratulations to all the new mommies! What a busy day yesterday was!

AFM, I had mild cramping with really strong stabbing pains intermittently last night. They hurt so much so that I called my midwives and they had me come in for a check. By the time I got there, the pains had stopped, but they decided to check me anyway. I'm 1 cm dilated and almost 50% effaced. And I'm definitely not in labor. My blood pressure was a little high, probably from the stress of the evening, but not high enough to be worrisome. As soon as the midwives touched baby girl, she launched herself back out of my pelvis, making it so her head was no longer engaged, and try to break out through my right side. The midwife apprentice has apparently never seen a baby do that from the outside. She really doesn't like being messed with. 

This morning, she is back down with her head engaged. The mild cramping is back, but not with the stabbing pains, luckily. I hope the cramping means her head is doing something to my cervix. I'm tired of being so uncomfortable with nothing to show for it.


----------



## mellywelly

My cramps have stopped.


----------



## Cailidgh

Awe those pics are adorable! Congratulations!! 
Anyone due next Thursday? If we're going in pairs I'd like to know who I'm teamed up with! Hehe


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Cailidgh said:


> Awe those pics are adorable! Congratulations!!
> Anyone due next Thursday? If we're going in pairs I'd like to know who I'm teamed up with! Hehe

You can check the due dates on the first page of the thread to see who is on your same date. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

So I've just been for an amazing post-Christmas hot curry with my
Mum, it was delicious! X


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations to Snow & Ditty! So happy for you both.

Span - Beautiful pics!

Sassy - How are you doing? I'm sick too & have a chest infection. The coughing is awful, feel like I can hardly get any air. At least I'm not due for a while though. Hope you make a super quick recovery so you're fit & well when the baby makes an entrance!

Good luck to all of you who are on the verge of popping!!! :)


----------



## EmyDra

Wow congrats!! Gorgeous new babies :)

Is the front page going to be updated with news of the LOs?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cailidgh said:


> Awe those pics are adorable! Congratulations!!
> Anyone due next Thursday? If we're going in pairs I'd like to know who I'm teamed up with! Hehe

Ill be induced wednesday if i dont go on my own before then :)


----------



## mammaspath

I had a checkup today........gbs test and doctor decided to check my progress.
dliated 1 and half and 50 percent effaced........moving right along...and baby head is engaged...he said she doesnt look like she goin anyywhere but down....
im hoping for two more weeks :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok I officially think I will be the last one to have a baby even though my due date is a week away. :haha: All of you have made way more progress! I'm so jealous. hahaha! My doctor was so busy they couldn't even fit me in for a weekly visit and they won't see me again until the day before my due date. :\ 

I spent all day out walking and it has done nothing but give me sore feet. *sigh* I don't think she will be going anywhere anytime soon. I wouldn't be surprised if she ended up 2 weeks late. Yes I know I shouldn't jinx myself! :haha:

Thanks for asking Blossom. I feel better in the afternoon and evening but the morning and all through the night is just awful. This cough is making things so difficult. I'm going to try a soak in the tub tonight with some eucalyptus epsom salt and I hope it will let me find some relief and let me sleep.


----------



## brieri1

39 weeks tomorrow. I know I only have another 3 weeks to have her before they force me to get induced at the hospital, but her birth still feels like forever away. Which is strange, since back when I found out she was a girl, it was like, holy crap, in a couple months I'm gonna have a baby girl in my arms. That's so soon!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

To be honest sassy u can go from 0cm to labor within hours, dont look into it too far about not progressig...

The doc said the only reason he would think baby would be coming soon is because last thursday i was 1cm dilated, 0% effaced.... Then monday i was 1cm, 50% effaced, and today, two days later i effaced to 80%! Progression pretty quickly and contractions with them which is only going to efface me more... Once u hit around 100%, dilation is ieitable....he also said effacement meant more to him than dilation since some do not dilate until birth..


----------



## sassy_mom

Yea ... I just wish my body was doing something to make me think things were going in the right direction. My doctor did say my cervix was soft but didn't mention any effacement and they said I was still basically closed. I haven't seen my mucous plug but then again I didn't see it with DD either. I'm not even having any BH anymore. I've been having them like crazy since about 20 weeks and now just nothing. I just know that my pelvis hurts like crazy and walking makes it worse. I know I am just anxious to have her here. :haha: DH has been off for almost 2 weeks. It would've been great if she had showed up sometime then. lol! He goes back to work and on night shift at that tomorrow. :dohh: I sure am going to miss him. His boss did call to see if the baby had arrived. They are great about working around us. When she does come, they will make sure he can be with me while I need him. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Pretty sure I just lost another chunk of mucus plug... I'm hoping I get some good news about my progress at my OB appt tomorrow! I also have another growth scan and they'll decide if they want me to go early based on his size and my weight gain...


----------



## sassy_mom

Anyone else not able to feel that they are hungry. I know when I'm hungry because the acid starts churning up but I don't actually feel that I am ready to eat anymore. Is that strange??


----------



## darkstar

I just had a midwife appointment. Baby is fully engaged which surprised me since this is my third baby, I wasn't expecting him to engage until I'm in labour, she couldn't feel his head at all, she said he's well down. Fundal height 41cm. I'm having a lot of cramping.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sassy im not hungry either...when i do eat its not much, but i managed to gain 7lbs in a week!? I did notice water retention though!


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> I just had a midwife appointment. Baby is fully engaged which surprised me since this is my third baby, I wasn't expecting him to engage until I'm in labour, she couldn't feel his head at all, she said he's well down. Fundal height 41cm. I'm having a lot of cramping.

:thumbup: Maybe things will be happening soon for you!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Pretty sure I just lost another chunk of mucus plug... I'm hoping I get some good news about my progress at my OB appt tomorrow! I also have another growth scan and they'll decide if they want me to go early based on his size and my weight gain...

Let us know!:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sassy im not hungry either...when i do eat its not much, but i managed to gain 7lbs in a week!? I did notice water retention though!

Yea I feel like I am just picking at food now. I suppose my stomach is squashed lol!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey ladies! Been without a computer for a few days. Will be up and running and back on Bnb in no time! 

I do have a question for women who have given birth.... Seems as though my pelvic floor is messssed up! I can't contract the muscles whatsoever. When I go to owe, it just dumps out without pushing or anything. I tried doing the "stop and go" exercise but I have absolutely no control and can't even stop the urinating. I try doing keel exercises and I can't do them :cry: anyone experience this? I'm freaking out that I won't get back to normal


----------



## ARuppe716

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I just lost another chunk of mucus plug... I'm hoping I get some good news about my progress at my OB appt tomorrow! I also have another growth scan and they'll decide if they want me to go early based on his size and my weight gain...
> 
> Let us know!:happydance:Click to expand...

No worries- I will!!


----------



## brieri1

I have the opposite problem, I feel like I'm needing to eat constantly. Not that I'm particularly hungry, I just want to eat all the time. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Hey ladies! Been without a computer for a few days. Will be up and running and back on Bnb in no time!
> 
> I do have a question for women who have given birth.... Seems as though my pelvic floor is messssed up! I can't contract the muscles whatsoever. When I go to owe, it just dumps out without pushing or anything. I tried doing the "stop and go" exercise but I have absolutely no control and can't even stop the urinating. I try doing keel exercises and I can't do them :cry: anyone experience this? I'm freaking out that I won't get back to normal

Oh that sounds horrible, wish i could help!:(. I kno my hubbies mom had to have her bladder lifted after birth because of this.... But please dont think thats what ull need! It prob can just be built back up.


----------



## mommyof2peas

jrowenj said:


> Hey ladies! Been without a computer for a few days. Will be up and running and back on Bnb in no time!
> 
> I do have a question for women who have given birth.... Seems as though my pelvic floor is messssed up! I can't contract the muscles whatsoever. When I go to owe, it just dumps out without pushing or anything. I tried doing the "stop and go" exercise but I have absolutely no control and can't even stop the urinating. I try doing keel exercises and I can't do them :cry: anyone experience this? I'm freaking out that I won't get back to normal

It's pretty normal. Try going to the restroom more often so you don't have to go so badly. Also remember at this point that you are pretty swollen too, and that can make it kinda hard. Something I've noticed is if you place your hand on your girly bits, kinda like your trying to hold everything in, and then try your exorcises it can help. :) Dont worry just keep trying, and remember you can do it even if your not on the pot. Try to imagine your body doing them. 

:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks ladies. I'm hormonal too so I've been so upset about all the healing


----------



## sassy_mom

jrowenj said:


> Hey ladies! Been without a computer for a few days. Will be up and running and back on Bnb in no time!
> 
> I do have a question for women who have given birth.... Seems as though my pelvic floor is messssed up! I can't contract the muscles whatsoever. When I go to owe, it just dumps out without pushing or anything. I tried doing the "stop and go" exercise but I have absolutely no control and can't even stop the urinating. I try doing keel exercises and I can't do them :cry: anyone experience this? I'm freaking out that I won't get back to normal

When I had DD, I had the same problem. Give your body some time to heal. You can keep trying but no worries it is all normal. I don't remember how long it took but my body needed a little healing time and things got back to normal. Take it slow when things start righting themselves and you should be able to work those muscles back out.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I just had a midwife appointment. Baby is fully engaged which surprised me since this is my third baby, I wasn't expecting him to engage until I'm in labour, she couldn't feel his head at all, she said he's well down. Fundal height 41cm. I'm having a lot of cramping.
> 
> :thumbup: Maybe things will be happening soon for you!!!!Click to expand...

My midwife said that but I have a hard time believing it, it just doesn't feel like it will happen soon.


----------



## span

Jaime I felt like that 1st time around. I think everything got so worn out when I was pushing her out that I couldn't even feel my pelvic floor to do the exercises for ages. It also meant that I had problems being able to too for the 1st week or so as there was nothing there to 'push with'. Did you have a lot of pushing during the birth? 
This time around has been MUCH better as I didn't have to push for long at all and the pushes I did do were completely involuntary. 
Hope you feel things improving soon. x


----------



## darkstar

Its definitely normal Jaime. Sometimes you feel like things will never be right down there again but slowly and gradually it improves. I remember mine used to feel heavy and out of my control, like my whole foof was going to fall out on the floor but it never did :-D


----------



## DeedeeBeester

TMI but I've had BM 3 times today... it's getting anoying because I just can't shake the feeling of needing to go... grr


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> TMI but I've had BM 3 times today... it's getting anoying because I just can't shake the feeling of needing to go... grr

You and your domino effect! :haha::haha: Perhaps the start of something?? :thumbup:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha Brandi, I wish but I'm just sure imma be preggers til february hahahaha hubby isint sick though... I don't know why this need to  gogo lol


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> Haha Brandi, I wish but I'm just sure imma be preggers til february hahahaha hubby isint sick though... I don't know why this need to  gogo lol

haha ... you say that now. :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## mammaspath

sassy - i have no appetite either............actually been nauseous for last two weeks......lost a couple pounds as well.........doc doesn't seem concerned

deedee - hope his means something is starting for you!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ugh! Worst night EVER!! I've had back pain all night, can't sleep..plus peeing. I feel as if I had been sitting wrong for hours and hours and now I'm paying for it... weird. I also have some cramping, but highly doubt it's labor related. I managed to sleep maybe 1 hour and woke up to a nightmare... grrr!! (Things were levitating wuahaha, really freaked me out) Just to wake up with pain and heartburn, so much heartburn had to go puke... eww! Now I'm completely awake, and had to leave bedroom for hubby's sake. Glad I see doctor at 8 am... see what she has to say. (Again, another Dr because my dr seems to still be skiing lol)


----------



## Lilahbear

DeedeeBeester said:


> Ugh! Worst night EVER!! I've had back pain all night, can't sleep..plus peeing. I feel as if I had been sitting wrong for hours and hours and now I'm paying for it... weird. I also have some cramping, but highly doubt it's labor related. I managed to sleep maybe 1 hour and woke up to a nightmare... grrr!! (Things were levitating wuahaha, really freaked me out) Just to wake up with pain and heartburn, so much heartburn had to go puke... eww! Now I'm completely awake, and had to leave bedroom for hubby's sake. Glad I see doctor at 8 am... see what she has to say. (Again, another Dr because my dr seems to still be skiing lol)

oh no, poor you. backache is how it quite often starts! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry about your bad night Deedee hun :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies, I have to say I normally lurk on this thread. I haven't been on line much recently and it has taken me all day to catch up. Congrats to all the new mummies. Lots of exciting news which is why I have sat and read and read.

I am very jealous of the ladies who only have a week or so to go and where things seem to be moving. I have 30 days till EDD and my baby has finally decided that pushing on my ribs /lungs is fun - something it hasn't done all pregnancy. Just when I want it to start moving south. Starting to be very over being pregnant as the heat has not been fun.

Can't wait to read more exciting news from everyone. :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Uhmmmmmm....my last bit of plug came out but it was (sorry tmi) but black! :(. Now im contracting like no ones business... Think im going to call the doc bc he told me to call if my contractions pick up.... Im freaking out, like completely freaking out!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry you had such a rough night Deedee. Maybe you can nap some through the day and I hope you feel better! :hugs:

I had to get out of bed too for DH's sake as I can't stop coughing my head off. I'm surprised I haven't coughed this baby out of me. :haha: I'm hoping maybe I can fall back to sleep here on the couch and at least get a couple of decent hours in.


----------



## Betheney

my first pregnancy i only gained 5 kgs so it was no surprise i went back to pre-preg weight not long after. But this pregnancy i gained about 12kgs so am surprised i'm already back at my pre-pregnancy weight again.

Yay!


----------



## ARuppe716

Nikki- good luck!! Hope this is it for you!! And if so, who will be your baby buddy? Hehe...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope you're ok Nikki, give them a call and good luck!

Well done Betheney - great news!

AFM, had midwife and she has booked me in to see consultant at 40+2 to discuss delivery options as in c section based on measurements (43 at 39 weeks) and induction plan if not c section as doesn't think I should be left to go 10 days over. She seemed to be the first person to actually listen to my concerns over size and anxiousness towards possibly complications but no doubt I'll be fobbed off again next week by consultant. They've told me to take my bags in case the have a 'slot' for either that day! Of course if I make it that far. She said she thought it probably was my plug but as no blood it would probably reform and is normal to lose it and it reform at this stage. Baby is no more engaged than he was last week 3/5th's and she thinks maybe more fluid than baby but wanted to do right by my feelings.


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hope you're ok Nikki, give them a call and good luck!
> 
> Well done Betheney - great news!
> 
> AFM, had midwife and she has booked me in to see consultant at 40+2 to discuss delivery options as in c section based on measurements (43 at 39 weeks) and induction plan of not c section as doesn't think I should be left to go 10 days over. She seemed to be the first person to actually listen to my concerns over sizeable anxiousness towards possibly complications but no doubt I'll be fobbed off again next week by consultant. They've told me to take my bags in case the have a 'slot' for either that day! Of course if I make it that far. She said she thought it probably was my plug but as no blood it would probably reform and is normal to lose it and it reform at this stage. Baby is no more engaged then he was last week 3/5th's and she thinks maybe more fluid than baby but wanted to do right my by feelings.

Glad they are listening to your concerns and hopefully the consultant will too when you see them.


----------



## Lilahbear

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Uhmmmmmm....my last bit of plug came out but it was (sorry tmi) but black! :(. Now im contracting like no ones business... Think im going to call the doc bc he told me to call if my contractions pick up.... Im freaking out, like completely freaking out!

Good luck Nikki. Sounds like things are certainly moving along!


----------



## Lilahbear

Man, I am in such a funk today. I slept really badly and then DH went and slept on the sofa as he thought he was keeping me awake with his tossing and turning which left me feeling a bit lonely as I hate when he does that. I feel bad that I am using an antibiotic/steroid cream even though the Dr said it was very low dose and fine to use during pregnancy and I am worried I have jepordised my chances of breastfeeding by leaving this so late to bring up. Sorry for moaning AGAIN, just needed to get it off my chest. Really need to move my ass, have a shower and do something, as sitting on the sofa moping is not doing me any good and poor DH doesn't know what to do with me to cheer me up.


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia... Glad someone listened. I'm I the same boat when I talk to them today. We've been discussing a size issue for weeks and now my hips are hurting and I dont want to risk hurting my replaced one. Hopefully it's a good appt and I have some news.

And happy full moon ladies!! May it bring us some babies!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARuppe716 said:


> Sonia... Glad someone listened. I'm I the same boat when I talk to them today. We've been discussing a size issue for weeks and now my hips are hurting and I dont want to risk hurting my replaced one. Hopefully it's a good appt and I have some news.
> 
> And happy full moon ladies!! May it bring us some babies!!

I'm a little annoyed that they've left it this late to start listening to me, every time I've tried to bring it up I get fobbed off with the nature will only grow a baby you can naturally deliver. I'm now worried that I'll go into labour before next Friday - which if that is the case she said call them and say you were due to discuss elective cs on Friday due to size concerns. I'm now getting myself worked up about next week as know I'll have a battle on my hands with consultant and tend to get myself upset.

Hope your appointment goes ok, let us know. X


----------



## jellybeans

just got back from my MW appointment and bubba is 4/5th engaged :D whatever that means lol i'm just glad she's engaging :yipee:


----------



## brieri1

Good luck Nikki! Keep us updated when you can!

AFM, 39 weeks today!


----------



## els1022

Jaime, I had a c section and for the first few days I felt like I had no control over my muscles there, either. Did you have an epidural and/or a catheter? I think that's why I felt that way. Try spraying warm water on the area when you need to go. It really helped me!


----------



## Lauren021406

Well im being induced def on monday possibly tomorrow because of my headaches!


----------



## mellywelly

Keep us updated Lauren!


----------



## BlossomJ

Jaime - Totally normal for it to be that way. It'll take a while for everything to start returning to normal. Just keep trying the muscles every so often & eventually you'll start to feel they're doing something :hugs:

Lilah - Don't worry about the cream! I had to use it after DS was born, when he was very small :). I actually had nipple & milk duct thrush, but was given a cream that contained steroids & antibiotics and told to wash it off before feeds. It's totally safe for you to use it now & you won't have harmed your chances of breastfeeding. DS did great& there's no reason this should affect your little one :hugs:

Nikki - looking forward to seeing what happens! Maybe Ella will be here soon!

Sassy - I'm not massively hungry either, though wish I was as there's so much lovely food around! I guess if you're ill that'll restrict your hunger too. Hope you're doing a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilah sorry you are feeling bad. Maybe you and DH could do something together to help you out of your funk. :hugs: 

Lauren sorry about your headaches but yay for getting to meet your baby soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Lauren! :hugs:

Sonia - Glad someone is listening at last. Hopefully you'll go on your own soon though :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

So I was just thinking that unless Sonia, Melly, or I one go into labor within the next week, we will be the first to make it to our due dates and possibly then some. My due date is 6 days and I know you ladies are right before me. Either of you feel like anything is happening? Every time I think something is making a move towards it, it really is nothing. :wacko: I think this is as bad as waiting to see if you actually are pregnant! :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Nope don't feel like anything is happening here :nope:j ust backache. having a hot curry tonight, and if that doesn't work have told dh he can dtd on Sunday:winkwink: After 40 weeks of dtd famine, not sure he will last long though:haha:


----------



## Lilahbear

thanks blossom, that makes me feel better. 

dh and I went shopping and I got a nice coat in the sales which just about covers my bump and which will look good post baby too. so feeling a bit better now.


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> thanks blossom, that makes me feel better.
> 
> dh and I went shopping and I got a nice coat in the sales which just about covers my bump and which will look good post baby too. so feeling a bit better now.

Shopping is great medicine! :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Nope don't feel like anything is happening here :nope:j ust backache. having a hot curry tonight, and if that doesn't work have told dh he can dtd on Sunday:winkwink: After 40 weeks of dtd famine, not sure he will last long though:haha:


I've DTD silly. :haha: I've walked, shopped, cleaned ... no backache, no swelling, no nothing! I'm just super tired from coughing all day and night. I do feel pressure when she is rolling around and pushes down and I get those shooting, shocking type pains when her head is pushing down (or whatever she is doing). :shrug: I told DH last night that I had the motivation to push this baby right out. I'm so tired of being pregnant.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - wow that's weird to think we may be the first to our due dates and we already have jellie beans with us :) I'm not sure when I'll go, I always said I thought I'd be early but just don't know, guess they say they'll come when ready for a reason. Due date Wednesday and consultant Friday, wonder if I'll make it to either!

Sorry about the back ache melly and bet your DH can't wait for Sunday ;)

Lilah - hope you're feeling better after the sale shopping! I've bought a few bits but more for baby than me. I do have some vouchers though so will save them for post-delivery and get something nice. 

I'm feeling really odd tonight, I'm absolutely shattered, my whole body aches, my left leg feels like a dead weight and I'm just cranky, emotional and had it. I cried earlier because I had to walk up the stairs and stopped half way for a rest! I'm going nuts! I've hardly done anything all day as well! I'm just running a bath, DH is cooking dinner then I'm going to bed! I'm feeling really heavy in my uterus tonight, like that pre-period feeling when you know AF is about to show. X


----------



## mellywelly

You sound like how I felt yesterday Sonia.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've never really felt like this at all, I don't know what to do with myself, I feel shocking.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Quick update: Dr says nothing has changed since last week... grrr! She even told me that he hasn't dropped... he is tucked up there and loving it... I'm just making peace with the thought of a mid Jan baby...


----------



## ARuppe716

Just had my ultrasound and baby is estimated to currently be 8lbs. Waiting for my actu appt to see what the dr has to say. I'm also having a ton of pubic bone pain lately and want to talk to her about what that could mean for my replaced hip. 

I'm in the same boat today... I ache and im grumpy and just want to cry. I'm so over this right now and tired of feeling like crap!! My nausea kicked up today as well and I had an upset stomach with bm cramps and dry heaves :(


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Just had my ultrasound and baby is estimated to currently be 8lbs. Waiting for my actu appt to see what the dr has to say. I'm also having a ton of pubic bone pain lately and want to talk to her about what that could mean for my replaced hip.
> 
> I'm in the same boat today... I ache and im grumpy and just want to cry. I'm so over this right now and tired of feeling like crap!! My nausea kicked up today as well and I had an upset stomach with bm cramps and dry heaves :(

Sorry you are feeling bad! I think we are all ready to be done. Try and relax and maybe you will feel better soon ... or baby will decide to come on out! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry you're feeling rubbish too Aruppe, hope the rest of the appointment is ok.

It really annoys me that in the uk from one NHS trust they have different standards, in my local area they scan for measuring ahead but because I'm delivering in the next district due to hospital preference (we are on the border) they don't. Surely it should be the same?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No cervical changes ... But I'm def contracting... If they get worse to go back in.. Stupid false labor!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No cervical changes ... But I'm def contracting... If they get worse to go back in.. Stupid false labor!!!

Could be a good thing though! :thumbup: Maybe a baby this weekend!


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No cervical changes ... But I'm def contracting... If they get worse to go back in.. Stupid false labor!!!

today is the new moon anything can happen!!!!!!


----------



## darkstar

They wont scan you Sonia? Thats crazy. My baby is showing normal size and about 6 pound 11 as at monday. I was sure he must be bigger and my fundal height is measuring 41 weeks at 37. I think fundal height is not done after 37 weeks by some docs because it gives no indication that late in pregnancy. Doesnt stop me feeling like an elephant or worrying I am carrying one though


----------



## darkstar

Do we have a document on facebook we could update with all the births? It would be neat to see how many born and how many left still waiting!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ha ha I did think maybe there is two in there! Lol

If I was going to a hospital in my county they would but as I am going elsewhere, all of an extra one and a half miles they don't! I would have thought it would have been the same regardless as prescribed standards by the NHS but doesn't seem that way! Maybe if I make it to Friday they will scan but wonder how accurate at this stage considering when I had presentation scan at 36 weeks they could just about get the head on the screen. At my 32 week scan he was 5lb 5oz so based on half a pound a week estimated to be at 9lb 5oz full term, if that measurement and assumption is right (which I think it is bare the last week when growth tails off).


----------



## Soniamillie01

darkstar said:


> Do we have a document on facebook we could update with all the births? It would be neat to see how many born and how many left still waiting!

There is the January Jellybeans documeny on FB which is think has been updated with some of the births. So maybe that's the best place?


----------



## sassy_mom

Whew ... just took down my tree with the help of DD. I will get this baby out!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## span

Sorry some of you are so uncomfortable. Hope you're not kept waiting for much longer. :hugs: I do feel guilty for queue jumping...:blush:

Here's my birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1643515-darcey-lauren-our-christmas-eve-surprise-37-5-a.html


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> Whew ... just took down my tree with the help of DD. I will get this baby out!! :haha::haha::haha:

Hahaha! I had to do it yesterday. Well I started and Chris pretty much did the rest, because I insisted on setting up the swings. :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

So I am 2-3 cm dilated and cervix is nice and soft... OB didn't really think I would go overdue since this is my first and I look really good so far. However based on measurements I am considered a medium risk for shoulder dystocia and we have to make a decision as to whether or not we would like a c section. The wild card in this is my hip replacement and whether or not a vaginal birth with a big baby would hurt me any further.... Not sure what we want to do. She gave us a bunch of info and dh and I will be talking it over with our families...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

span said:


> Sorry some of you are so uncomfortable. Hope you're not kept waiting for much longer. :hugs: I do feel guilty for queue jumping...:blush:
> 
> Here's my birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1643515-darcey-lauren-our-christmas-eve-surprise-37-5-a.html

Will read!! :coffee: thanks for sharing!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, from posts that I've read, both measuring bump and guessing weight from scans is really unreliable. I've read so many posts of women being induced as they thought baby was really big, but when they were born they were only 6-7 lb'ers

I'm not sure what this baby is upto, but the shooting pains up my foo are horrendous, enough to make me gasp. I wish it would pack it in!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> So I am 2-3 cm dilated and cervix is nice and soft... OB didn't really think I would go overdue since this is my first and I look really good so far. However based on measurements I am considered a medium risk for shoulder dystocia and we have to make a decision as to whether or not we would like a c section. The wild card in this is my hip replacement and whether or not a vaginal birth with a big baby would I hire me any further.... Not sure what we want to do. She gave us a bunch of info and dh and I will be talking it over with our families...

Oh Amanda! I'm sure you guys will make the best decision. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Can I go into prelabor without baby dropping 'til real labor?? 

I have no clue why the freak my back and stomach are cramping up so much. :( 
I feel like I'm going crazy and blame it on x amount of things I know haven't affected me before...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Can I go into prelabor without baby dropping 'til real labor??
> 
> I have no clue why the freak my back and stomach are cramping up so much. :(
> I feel like I'm going crazy and blame it on x amount of things I know haven't affected me before...

M not sure hun :( sorry im of no help!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Aruppe - sounds like it was an ok appointment and thinks are moving on ok. Did they say how they calculate the shoulder dystocia risk?

I'm sure the info leaflets will help, think you have to do what is right for your and baby's health x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Can I go into prelabor without baby dropping 'til real labor??
> 
> I have no clue why the freak my back and stomach are cramping up so much. :(
> I feel like I'm going crazy and blame it on x amount of things I know haven't affected me before...
> 
> M not sure hun :( sorry im of no help!Click to expand...

Oh, I've read now that it can happen. Baby can drop during active labor. :wacko: I insist we need a button like turkeys to let us know when... LOL


----------



## darkstar

Babies often don't drop until labour, subsequent babies usually don't, firsts less often.
i read a birth story recently where someone had to wait a couple of hours during labour while their baby engaged properly.


----------



## sassy_mom

Taking the tree down wiped me out completely! I was sitting straight up sleeping. I'm determined to finish up what I wanted to do though so back at it. It seems to be having some effect on me. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm thinking of taking ours down tomorrow. Don't really want to be doing it just as baby arrives!


----------



## sassy_mom

That was my thinking too Melly. I wanted it down before the baby got here because DH would have made a mess of trying to pack everything back away. hahaha! I got everything done and packed back in our shed. :thumbup: Maybe she was waiting on us to take down the tree. At least I am hoping. I want something to happen after all of this! :haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well, I'm going to make the best out of this 4 day holiday. I think I'm gonna spend as much time cuddling and loving on hubby as I can. It will be a LONG time before it's just the two of us again like this.


----------



## brieri1

Deedee, I've been experiencing a lot more cramping too, in my back and pelvis and even in my thighs. I think the baby is just getting so big and all our areas down there are expanding and preparing for labor that it feels like a lot of strain. I have this feeling that you or melly will be next, though. So maybe its the very beginnings of labor or something. 

AFM, husband and I are going out for some spicy Indian food tonight. I don't really have any faith in old wives tails, but we'll see if it has any effect. Wish me luck!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> Deedee, I've been experiencing a lot more cramping too, in my back and pelvis and even in my thighs. I think the baby is just getting so big and all our areas down there are expanding and preparing for labor that it feels like a lot of strain. I have this feeling that you or melly will be next, though. So maybe its the very beginnings of labor or something.
> 
> AFM, husband and I are going out for some spicy Indian food tonight. I don't really have any faith in old wives tails, but we'll see if it has any effect. Wish me luck!

Oh I hope so! I wouldn't mind that at all! LOL I hope we feel better hun, or we get these babies out! :hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

I have the most wonderful husband and mum in the world. Dh hated seeing me so upset this morning so he text my mum and asked if she would mind visiting. she lives 3 1/2 hours away in the Highlands, but she jumped straight on a train and came to see me. I had no idea till she arrived at the door this evening. it was such a wonderful surprise.


----------



## sassy_mom

Lilahbear said:


> I have the most wonderful husband and mum in the world. Dh hated seeing me so upset this morning so he text my mum and asked if she would mind visiting. she lives 3 1/2 hours away in the Highlands, but she jumped straight on a train and came to see me. I had no idea till she arrived at the door this evening. it was such a wonderful surprise.

Oh how wonderfully sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## jellybeans

woooo it's gone 12 in the UK so it means i'm officially full term :yipee:


----------



## mellywelly

Ahh that was so sweet of him lilah!!!

Mine went out to get me a kebab lol, he wants this baby out!

Had a strange feeling tonight, a pain starting at the bottom of my back and then all the way round to the front. It was kind of like I had a thick belt on that was far too tight?


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you for the support ladies! They have a formula in which they use the estimated baby's weight and size with my own size and weight gain. I'm in the low range of the medium risk but it's still scary nonetheless. She did warn that the ultrasound weight can be off by a pound in either direction, but that means he could be as small as 7lbs or as big as 9lbs! As of right now, I think we're leaning towards the C-Section...I would feel horrible if we attempted a vaginal and something happened to the baby that I could have prevented. We're going to take the whole weekend to think it over and make a decision, and if we go with the C we will call them on Monday to schedule. I'm holding out that something happens over the weekend and we don't have to make a decision!! Come on full moon and snowstorm-make this baby come!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nursed my daughter for nap time today and got some contractions. But nothing I was really worried about. They hurt but since I just had a baby 19 months ago I knew the real thing would be alot worse.

After a bit I went to lay down to take a nap and hopefully have everything calm down. I laid down at 1 and didn't get back up until 4. I normally can only get a 30 min nap in. Not because my hubby doesnt try to let me rest, but because my body just wont nap. 

Wonder whats going on. Even though this is number 4, every pregnancy is so different! My first was induced, my second my waters went ( i didnt have contractions until I got to the hospital!) and my third I went into labor in the middle of the night and docs broke my waters.


----------



## Lauren021406

i feel like a little kid..im so anxious to see if there going to call me to induce labor! Im all set for Monday though if they dont. I wanted to take down christmas stuff, but dh just wanted to relax and he said he will do it even if baby is here!

Hope all you ladies are feeling well!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Had my 38 week appointment yesterday baby is down but not locked in and my doctor said the strangest thing to me :S he told me he is hoping i go early... why would my doctor be hoping i go early? he made ma an appointment for next week but then said he is hoping to see me before that. i want her to come out already but why on earth would my doctor want her to?


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry for the lateness 
MERRY CHRISTMAS! 
I had no Internet but I'm back now just wanted to congrat all u ladies who gave birth :) 
And nikki I think u may b next :) I go back to dr's on the 31st for weight I have a lot of pressure but 2 weeks ago baby was high and I was super closed so I don't expect any changes


----------



## ARuppe716

Thinking I am clearing out...had 3 bm's in the last 8hours plus one yesterday!! On top of that I've felt nauseous off and in today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that something will happen!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry for the lateness
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> I had no Internet but I'm back now just wanted to congrat all u ladies who gave birth :)
> And nikki I think u may b next :) I go back to dr's on the 31st for weight I have a lot of pressure but 2 weeks ago baby was high and I was super closed so I don't expect any changes

Ive been in limbo all day, getting contractions here n there, but nothing steady or too painful anymore....im hoping she comes before induction but it seems unlikely lol...i went shopping with mom, lunch, then napped then went to dinner with hubby since it may be a possibility theyll induce monday instead of wednesday! I hope...im so uncomfortable..my sciatica is acting up, and she dropped even more and i can feel it...


----------



## Kaiecee

my bh are so bad sometimes i think ill die but im not worried about him coming before my c section on the 11th


----------



## sassy_mom

sounds like we have another little cluster about to go! Not sure if my body is clearing itself for labor but last night and today I've had several episodes. It happened a week or so ago but it was just a digestive issue and not upcoming labor. Not putting anything into it as I don't want to get frustrated again. 

I hope LittleJ is doing ok. Haven't heard from her since her brief check in. Hope Braxton came out of NICU and she got settled with that surgery.


----------



## ARuppe716

Also forgot to mention that I asked about my itchy bump. My OB said that it's normal ti have it at this stage and has recommended Benadryl to take down the itch. She also said I could take Tylenol pm to sleep better and itch free...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Also forgot to mention that I asked about my itchy bump. My OB said that it's normal ti have it at this stage and has recommended Benadryl to take down the itch. She also said I could take Tylenol pm to sleep better and itch free...


Mines itchy too! Tylenol pm and benedryl are perfectly safe! Plus u can sleep a little better with them:)


----------



## brieri1

ARuppe716 said:


> Thinking I am clearing out...had 3 bm's in the last 8hours plus one yesterday!! On top of that I've felt nauseous off and in today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that something will happen!

I've had two today, and two yesterday. I was taking metamucil for awhile because I wasn't going at all without it, so even if this isn't a sign, its a very welcome change.


----------



## ARuppe716

Isn't the itch awful? I hate it!! But just sent dh out in search of either one of those for me to take! It's going to be a good night!! With my luck I'll be comatose and my water will break and I'll have to try to function!!!


----------



## brieri1

Question, ladies! What does a mucus plug look like? I think I may have just lost mine, but there wasn't any blood. I went to the bathroom and when I looked in the toilet before I flushed, I there was a solid-ish yellow chunk of goo. It was about the size of a quarter. Does that sound like a mucus plug to you?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol... Its just the stretching! My belly is all red and now that she dropped its all itchy on the bottom portion...i even noticed a stretch mark on the lower part since she dropped! Happy slleping! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> Question, ladies! What does a mucus plug look like? I think I may have just lost mine, but there wasn't any blood. I went to the bathroom and when I looked in the toilet before I flushed, I there was a solid-ish yellow chunk of goo. It was about the size of a quarter. Does that sound like a mucus plug to you?

Yes it does, mine keeps coming for the past few days in chunks... Today was the first day its been bloody, which just means its coming from closer to the cervix, or at least thats what ive been told...


----------



## brieri1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Question, ladies! What does a mucus plug look like? I think I may have just lost mine, but there wasn't any blood. I went to the bathroom and when I looked in the toilet before I flushed, I there was a solid-ish yellow chunk of goo. It was about the size of a quarter. Does that sound like a mucus plug to you?
> 
> Yes it does, mine keeps coming for the past few days in chunks... Today was the first day its been bloody, which just means its coming from closer to the cervix, or at least thats what ive been told...Click to expand...

Like quarter sized chunks? I don't know if I should expect more to come out or if this huge chunk was it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yep Brieri. Sounds like you are losing it. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Brieri- at my Lamaze class the instructor said it can be as large as a wine cork!! Sounds like your plug to me! And woohoo for bm's...i still think its funny how we post this and celebrate it on the Internet :)

Nikki- that's where mine itches too and I have a bunch of new marks that popped up in the last few weeks. Just took my Benadryl and am now lying in bed ready to pass out!


----------



## brieri1

I hope you ladies are right. I was beginning to think I'd never lose it. I've been having contractions all day. I wish they would either progress or stop, they're really annoying. They've gotten a little more intense, but I think its just because they've been happening for so many hours my muscles are getting tired.


----------



## brieri1

Now I'm getting bright red streaks when I wipe, is this bloody show?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

brieri1 said:


> Now I'm getting bright red streaks when I wipe, is this bloody show?

I have no idea, but it could be!!! Keep us updated! !:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> Now I'm getting bright red streaks when I wipe, is this bloody show?

Sounds promising!!!! Like Deedee said, keep us updated! You could have your little girl this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

DH went back to work tonight and now I can't sleep. It is 1 am here! Ugh! But ... I was just looking at my ticker and I have 5 days left! How exciting!


----------



## gingermango

My waters have gone ladies and im contracting every 5-6 minutes xx


----------



## ARuppe716

The full moon strikes!! Good luck Ginger! And sounds very promising brieri!!


----------



## sassy_mom

gingermango said:



> My waters have gone ladies and im contracting every 5-6 minutes xx

Oh my goodness!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep us updated as you can and cannot wait to see pictures! Good luck Ginger!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so uncomfortable belly super hard and I feel pressure but I know it's nothing :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck ginger can't wait for updates :)


----------



## sassy_mom

well can the full moon strike me too?! lol! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I've got to hold this baby in till at least the 1st and I'm sure that's no problem :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Finally full term :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck ginger.

Aruppe - sounds as though you and DH have made the best decision for you and your baby's health. I am now quite anxious (on top of being anxious before) about making it to the consultant appointment next week, DH and I discussed it last night and I think we may opt for elective c section based on size, if they won't scan me then based on 32 week scan he is like to be 9lb 5oz give or take the one lb difference, so between 8lb 5 and 10lb 5 - ouch! I can't believe that they won't scan me based on my concerns but don't think they will, they seem to be quite stubborn there. I had a dream last night that I went into labour before next Friday, they refused me a c section on arrival and it all went wrong. I don't want to be put in a position where by the risks are increased - I know there are risks with any delivery but I read online that I am at a 70% risk of having a shoulder dystocia due to baby size between estimated at between or over 4000g - 4500g. I may try to give them a call today to see if I can move the consultants appointment to earlier in the week but not sure I'll have much luck.


----------



## darkstar

Good luck Ginger and Brier!

AFM - low heavy feeling now that baby is fully engaged. I had 6 or 7 mild contractions earlier that I was timing to see if they became more regular. They've stopped completely now although I'm still having tightenings. I have a weird stabbing pain in my right boob.. very weird.


----------



## Lillian33

Hi ladies! Wanted to check in & see how you're all doing, I have no hope of completely catching up on all I've missed though!

This is it for you ginger, best of luck! 

Hopefully the time is near for the rest of you experiencing those pre labour twinges!!

Lauren & Nikki, best of luck for the inductions.

Ditty, hope your beautiful violet is well, she & my Harry are birthday buddies!

All is going well for me, we're back at home, c-section pain subsiding & trying to learn the ropes of patenting! The feeling of love for my boy (well both of them now!) is intense! Got the hormonal emotional roller coaster going on too but trying to get through it!

Sending all my love to you ladies I still try to read as much as I can as it's always good to hear from u all.

xxx


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck ginger and brier! X


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope it's all going well Ginger, good luck!

Fingers crossed for you too Brieri :)

Lilah - That was so sweet of your DH :) Hope it cheered you up :hugs:

Lillian - Really happy to hear you're doing well & enjoying your little man. Don't worry about being emotional - it's such a big change, so tiring & your hormones will be everywhere :hugs: It's so worth it though isn't it ? :)

Sonia - I can't believe no one is listening to you. Are they really stretched at the hospital you've chosen? I'm being sent for another growth scan on Monday, even though the baby is tracking the 10th centile line perfectly now. It just seems like there is no consistency!

I'm in bed with flu :( I did have the jab, but apparently it didn't cover this strain. Keep sweating & shivering & I ache all over. I seem to be loosing my plug, but don't know if it's just from the coughing & will reform? I certainly couldn't cope with labour right now. It's agony just moving never mind pushing :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh blossom you poor thing hun, that sounds awful. My mum, brother and nephew have all had the flu as well and it was quite bad. Hope it passes before you do go in to labour.
They don't seem to be stretched but I just feel as though every time I bring it up I'm fobbed off with the nature will produce a baby you can birth, regardless of my anxiety about the complications / risks and the fact that he has always measured ahead. It's not that I don't think I can cope with labour, it's the worry that something will go wrong, he'll get stuck etc when it could have been prevented if they'd listened to my wishes.


----------



## mellywelly

I woke up a few times in the night with the same pain, the really tight belt sensation? But they disappeared again. 

Good luck ginger!!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh blossom you poor thing hun, that sounds awful. My mum, brother and nephew have all had the flu as well and it was quite bad. Hope it passes before you do go in to labour.
> They don't seem to be stretched but I just feel as though every time I bring it up I'm fobbed off with the nature will produce a baby you can birth, regardless of my anxiety about the complications / risks and the fact that he has always measured ahead. It's not that I don't think I can cope with labour, it's the worry that something will go wrong, he'll get stuck etc when it could have been prevented if they'd listened to my wishes.

I'm so lucky to be up with my family. They are looking after DS while I lie in bed.

I know it's not completely accurate, but at least if they'd scan you you'd feel more confident that decisions were being made in relation to the best available information. I'm sure that in the majority of cases people do produce a size they can birth without complication, but I think you've got valid concerns & should be given more control over your birth choices. It's not going to help for you to be really anxious in labour on top of everything else.

Although I'm sure it'll all work out, I'd be feeling just the same if I were you :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, it would make me feel more informed if they were to rescan, maybe I'll ask them and then make a decision. X


----------



## sassy_mom

Sonia I hope they listen to you and you can get another scan done. I know it must be frustrating to have them not listen to your concerns. I hope everything works out for the best. :hugs:

Blossom sorry to hear you are so sick. I hope you get well soon. I know what you mean about not being able to deal with labor right now with the sickness on top of it. My head cold has crawled deep down inside my lungs and doesn't seem to want to let go. I'm 5 days away from my due date and it is making me nervous that I will still have this nasty sickness when it comes time. I can't imagine trying to push and cough at the same time. I get terrible coughing fits at times and nothing stops them. :shrug: At the moment I am hoping she doesn't show up in the next few days so maybe I can shake some of this.


----------



## sassy_mom

4 hours of sleep filled with bathroom trips and coughing fits .... DH has to work night shift all weekend .... someone save me. :cry: :dohh: :nope:


----------



## CharlieO

I'm so happy! My bp is back down to normal! 127/73! its amazing how much difference finishing work has made! :)

Hope everyone feeling ill feels better and to those who are progressing - Good luck!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Oh Sassy :hugs: I hope she stays put until you're better & I hope that isn't too long! I can't figure out how you'd cough & push either? & the coughing just hurts so much! Hope you're ok what with DH's hours & DD to look after too. Sending lots of get well prayers :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Soniamillie01 said:


> Good luck ginger.
> 
> Aruppe - sounds as though you and DH have made the best decision for you and your baby's health. I am now quite anxious (on top of being anxious before) about making it to the consultant appointment next week, DH and I discussed it last night and I think we may opt for elective c section based on size, if they won't scan me then based on 32 week scan he is like to be 9lb 5oz give or take the one lb difference, so between 8lb 5 and 10lb 5 - ouch! I can't believe that they won't scan me based on my concerns but don't think they will, they seem to be quite stubborn there. I had a dream last night that I went into labour before next Friday, they refused me a c section on arrival and it all went wrong. I don't want to be put in a position where by the risks are increased - I know there are risks with any delivery but I read online that I am at a 70% risk of having a shoulder dystocia due to baby size between estimated at between or over 4000g - 4500g. I may try to give them a call today to see if I can move the consultants appointment to earlier in the week but not sure I'll have much luck.

Sonia- i really hope they will listen to you. It may offer some peace of mind to have another scan because they can track if your baby is still growing at the same rate or if maybe he has slowed down a little? We had one at 36 and one at 38 because they wanted to see if baby stayed in the same percentile, he was about the same, slightly higher. As for the risk of shoulder dystocia...my ob did a "calm shouder score" that takes into account the baby's size, my weight, my weight gain and she also looks at my pelvic build, fundal height, etc so try nit to worry yourself too much just based on baby's size. You could always call your doctor and talk about all the risk factors and see what they think. Im surprised they won't scan you if you're concerned! Its your body and baby and its their job to make sure you're healthy and happy and well cared for. Its also their job to make sure you are getting the best care and that you are well informed of that care, including understanding any risks and options. This isn't an easy decision to make :nope:

If you need anything please let me know, we can help support each other with this!:hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Wonder how Ginger is doing?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Aruppe, I think I'll ask for a growth scan to see what the measurements are and then go from there. Here's hoping we make it to Friday! 

CharlieO - good news on the BP :)

Hope Ginger is getting in ok x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck ginger and brieri!! 

:)


----------



## gingermango

Jackson (Jax) born at 12.21 pm weighing 8lb 1oz, took seven hours from watrs breaking and ten minutes of pushing
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-29 12.50.16.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jellybeans

gingermango said:


> Jackson (Jax) born at 12.21 pm weighing 8lb 1oz, took seven hours from watrs breaking and ten minutes of pushing

omg he is gorgeous Ginger!! Well done and congratulations!! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## BlossomJ

Well done Ginger!!!! He's soooo adorable :) Hope you're both doing well :hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

Aw congratulations ginger. He's gorgeous! X


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Ginger!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats ginger! sUPER cute! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay!!! Congrats Ginger! Such a handsome little guy. I hope both of you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks Blossom. I hope we both get better soon. Sending lots of :hugs: and wellness your way as well!!! 

On another note, I've started cramping this morning off and on. I have some right now that is fairly uncomfortable. Not sure what is going on. It is on my left side and OUCH does it hurt! And on a tmi note ... more diarrhea today. It started night before last and I had it yesterday and now this morning.


----------



## brieri1

Wow, ginger! So excited for you! He's beautiful!

AFM, nothing yet. I decided to just go to bed last night, but I barely slept. Had cramping all night that tylenol would not take away, little miss wiggled and hiccuped so much I couldn't get her to settle down, and the contractions continued. This morning, I'm exhausted, the contractions have stopped, and now I just have a dull ache of a cramp like my period is coming. Its so frustrating. I don't know if its because the only positions I can sleep in disengage her head so without the pressure on my cervix, things stopped, or what. I looked up bloody show, though, and it could be a couple hours to a couple weeks before I see this kid.


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats Ginger!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations ginger!! He's adorable!!


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats ginger!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations ginger, that little mouth is just puckered up for a big smacker!


----------



## els1022

Congrats Ginger! What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Cramps are getting worse and going into my legs. It is kind of coming in waves. I ate breakfast and all of a sudden I had a desperate need to clean up my kitchen and cook stuff to freeze. The pain isn't unbearable but it is definitely pain! We'll see.


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Cramps are getting worse and going into my legs. It is kind of coming in waves. I ate breakfast and all of a sudden I had a desperate need to clean up my kitchen and cook stuff to freeze. The pain isn't unbearable but it is definitely pain! We'll see.

My sister didn't realise she was in labour as the cramps were in her legs, so that's something to be aware of - she was 8cm when she decided to go to hospital! Not sure if you want her to come now what with being ill, but if it is the start of something, I'm sure the adrenalin will kick in & get you through :hugs:

I'm such a big baby - sat in bed crying. I feel so awful :(


----------



## ARuppe716

Fingers crossed for you Sassy :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats ginger he's beautiful :)


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Cramps are getting worse and going into my legs. It is kind of coming in waves. I ate breakfast and all of a sudden I had a desperate need to clean up my kitchen and cook stuff to freeze. The pain isn't unbearable but it is definitely pain! We'll see.
> 
> My sister didn't realise she was in labour as the cramps were in her legs, so that's something to be aware of - she was 8cm when she decided to go to hospital! Not sure if you want her to come now what with being ill, but if it is the start of something, I'm sure the adrenalin will kick in & get you through :hugs:
> 
> I'm such a big baby - sat in bed crying. I feel so awful :(Click to expand...

Yea I'm not sure what is going on. It just hit me all of a sudden. My head is a little fuzzy too from sitting through the waves and I'm trying to relax but I was in the middle of starting some soup and chili. I can't imagine trying to give birth being sick like this but I won't have much control over that. Although maybe if she decides to come, my body can heal faster. 

I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad! The flu is just awful! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!

Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!

Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!

AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?


I never saw my plug or had bloody show with my daughter either. I have been looking this time and I'm only 5 days away and haven't seen either with this one. :shrug: Guess some of us just don't get that.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?
> 
> 
> I never saw my plug or had bloody show with my daughter either. I have been looking this time and I'm only 5 days away and haven't seen either with this one. :shrug: Guess some of us just don't get that.Click to expand...

Maybe... Kinda makes ya feel left out, huh? I don't even remember my waters breaking! :haha: hope you feel better, Sassy.. I can't imagine being sick and going into labor. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

13 days left till baby Riley is finally here :)


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?
> 
> 
> I never saw my plug or had bloody show with my daughter either. I have been looking this time and I'm only 5 days away and haven't seen either with this one. :shrug: Guess some of us just don't get that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Kinda makes ya feel left out, huh? I don't even remember my waters breaking! :haha: hope you feel better, Sassy.. I can't imagine being sick and going into labor. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea a little! My waters were broke by the doctor after I got to the hospital so yea I never had any of that. lol! Thanks! It is draining on me to be both fighting off this sickness and growing a baby. I honestly would get more sleep if I wasn't sick and had a newborn. :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

My cramps have slacked off but now I feel 100% drained. I do feel twinges of pain here and there but honestly I'm so tired now I can't really think straight. I'm trying to stay busy to stay awake because I know if I sit still, I'll be out cold for hours. I've finished cleaning my kitchen and have my chili and soup cooking. :thumbup: It is taking every ounce to keep DD quiet today. She has gotten use to be loud again and is having a hard time with remembering DH is asleep. I don't know how he can sleep through my coughing though. I'm trying to stay away from the bedroom door but I'm coughing so much today, the neighbors probably can hear me. :haha: Maybe if I can keep coughing like this, I'll just cough Chloe right out! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?
> 
> 
> I never saw my plug or had bloody show with my daughter either. I have been looking this time and I'm only 5 days away and haven't seen either with this one. :shrug: Guess some of us just don't get that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Kinda makes ya feel left out, huh? I don't even remember my waters breaking! :haha: hope you feel better, Sassy.. I can't imagine being sick and going into labor. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea a little! My waters were broke by the doctor after I got to the hospital so yea I never had any of that. lol! Thanks! It is draining on me to be both fighting off this sickness and growing a baby. I honestly would get more sleep if I wasn't sick and had a newborn. :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I can understand that. DD is a little sickie right now I am really hoping I can fight it off.. Especially if this is the start of.something for me....


----------



## sassy_mom

La Mere said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?
> 
> 
> I never saw my plug or had bloody show with my daughter either. I have been looking this time and I'm only 5 days away and haven't seen either with this one. :shrug: Guess some of us just don't get that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Kinda makes ya feel left out, huh? I don't even remember my waters breaking! :haha: hope you feel better, Sassy.. I can't imagine being sick and going into labor. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea a little! My waters were broke by the doctor after I got to the hospital so yea I never had any of that. lol! Thanks! It is draining on me to be both fighting off this sickness and growing a baby. I honestly would get more sleep if I wasn't sick and had a newborn. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I can understand that. DD is a little sickie right now I am really hoping I can fight it off.. Especially if this is the start of.something for me....Click to expand...

I hope you stay well. :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

!


sassy_mom said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Ginger! Jackson is gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who are sick! Hope you girls feel better soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the girls who are having cramps, etc. hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on the ticker! Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly was consistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hidenor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?
> 
> 
> I never saw my plug or had bloody show with my daughter either. I have been looking this time and I'm only 5 days away and haven't seen either with this one. :shrug: Guess some of us just don't get that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Kinda makes ya feel left out, huh? I don't even remember my waters breaking! :haha: hope you feel better, Sassy.. I can't imagine being sick and going into labor. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea a little! My waters were broke by the doctor after I got to the hospital so yea I never had any of that. lol! Thanks! It is draining on me to be both fighting off this sickness and growing a baby. I honestly would get more sleep if I wasn't sick and had a newborn. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I can understand that. DD is a little sickie right now I am really hoping I can fight it off.. Especially if this is the start of.something for me....Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you stay well. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you, Sassy! I hope you kick your sickness in the butt and start feeling better soon!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ginger!!!! Wow, congrats... he is so cute!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope you stay well La Mere!

DS has come down with flu now. He is just a hot, floppy little bundle - totally out of it. I've given him a drink & some calpol & put him to bed. Hope he's ok - he never has a fever :(


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Baby Wyatt arrived healthy a few days ago. It has been an exhausting journey. I went in on Xmas day for induction. Took forever to get to 3 cm, then jumped right to 7 cm, and then not too much longer to 10 cm. I pushed 2.5 hrs and didn't get any further than +2 (although they kept seeing the head get closer and then just go back). Had to have a c-section b/c baby was not coming out naturally.

After 50 hrs in labor and delivery, Wyatt was born via c-section and weighed 8 lbs even and was 20 inches long.


----------



## darkstar

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Baby Wyatt arrived healthy a few days ago. It has been an exhausting journey. I went in on Xmas day for induction. Took forever to get to 3 cm, then jumped right to 7 cm, and then not too much longer to 10 cm. I pushed 2.5 hrs and didn't get any further than +2 (although they kept seeing the head get closer and then just go back). Had to have a c-section b/c baby was not coming out naturally.
> 
> After 50 hrs in labor and delivery, Wyatt was born via c-section and weighed 8 lbs even and was 20 inches long.

Congratulations! That must have been exhausting


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats, ginger!!!!! He's gorgeous!!!!!

Sorry i have been MIA! We have had visitors every day since we got home. I've had no time for Bnb. I feel so outta the loop. 

Blake is a week old. I can't believe it. Had his first doc appt and he gained six oz. he's doing so well. I still have no feeling in my pelvic floor muscles and I'm so frustrated about it. Breast feeding is going well. I pumped today and going to try the bottle. Hope he does well!


----------



## Lauren021406

congrats baby!
Jrowe glad blake is doing well!!

I am getting induced on Monday unless he decides to come on his own!!! I can not wait!!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Baby Wyatt arrived healthy a few days ago. It has been an exhausting journey. I went in on Xmas day for induction. Took forever to get to 3 cm, then jumped right to 7 cm, and then not too much longer to 10 cm. I pushed 2.5 hrs and didn't get any further than +2 (although they kept seeing the head get closer and then just go back). Had to have a c-section b/c baby was not coming out naturally.
> 
> After 50 hrs in labor and delivery, Wyatt was born via c-section and weighed 8 lbs even and was 20 inches long.

Congratulations! That must have been so exhausting!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats baby hopeful!

Glad blake is doing well!

Lauren, maybe well be induced the same day! :) im still waiting to see if theyll do me monday or wednesday! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ginger - congratulations. He is gorgeous x

Babyhopeful - congratulations, I hope you are resting up as u bet that was exhausting.

Sassy - sorry you're still feeling poorly.

Blossom - hope your son feels better soon.

AFM, no news, no signs!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats, babyhopeful! Sounds exhausting! 50 hours, thats insane.... I was in labor for.about 15 hours before I pushed my daughter out and that was exhausting enough! Glad you and baby are okay.

Jaime- so glad to hear you and Blake are doing well. Six oz. thats so good. Hope the breastfeeding/pumping continues going well for you!


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Congrats baby hopeful!
> 
> Glad blake is doing well!
> 
> Lauren, maybe well be induced the same day! :) im still waiting to see if theyll do me monday or wednesday! :)

As everyone keeps telling me tax deduction!!!!! Labor and delivery has been filled at the hospital that I am delivering, the dr said it was best to wait to Monday and that way it will guarantee a private room after the baby is born! Im just so anxious!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea tax deduction is right lol, but if its not that day, i wont be upset lol... 

The 31st and 1st hes just worried they wont be staffed enough but im like...welllllll someones gotta be working!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im very anxious as well! Cleaned the entire house today w hubby and we stocked up the fridge and cupboards! Now i have to pack my hospital bag and i am all done! Just got done sterilizing everything too!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations baby hopeful! 

Nothing happening here either. Ds has decided to go to his grandads for the night, so I had a nice long bath and then fell asleep! Just woke up and had a curry to see if that helps things along!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

@ jaime...how has ur dog been with the baby?


----------



## ARuppe716

So exciting.. We will have another round of babies in a few days! Dh and I have decided to schedule a c section. I could never live with myself if something happened to baby and I had known about risks and went ahead anyways. In also nervous about my hip... I had my replacement at a special hospital in NYC after a botched hip surgery here at the local hospital. If something happened to my hip in delivery it would be that dr who would be overseeing my issues and I have no intention of letting that happen. I'm nervous to have the cs but I prefer the known risks of a routine surgery than the unknown factors a vaginal birth poses for me an LO. I have to call monday morning to schedule... It will most likely be Wednesday or Thursday depending on the dr's schedule. I'm kind of hoping for Thursday because the birthday would be 1/3/13 but only if I get one of the doctors I prefer!


----------



## La Mere

So exciting! Good luck to you girls getting induced/having a cs soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Aruppe - sounds like you've made a sensible decision, I'm kind of in the same mind that I wouldn't want to put either baby or myself at risk of the known risks, being that I know they are higher than normal (don't get me wrong I know there are risks in every delivery) but would rather plan for the potential risks of a c section and face those under a controlled environment as opposed to not knowing and never forgiving myself.

I'm going to call hospital Monday and explain what's happening and see if I can move consultants appointment.


----------



## mommyof2peas

35 weeks. He better be thinking about coming sooner rather then later, cause I'm not sure where he is gonna fit. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea tax deduction is right lol, but if its not that day, i wont be upset lol...
> 
> The 31st and 1st hes just worried they wont be staffed enough but im like...welllllll someones gotta be working!! :)

I am the same way...I was shocked they said they dont induce on Sundays I wonder what the reasoning is....i think saying they wont be staffed enough is just an excuse!!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, is it just fear about the size of Archie or are there other reasons you are worrying?


----------



## La Mere

38 weeks, sorry if it is big or sideways... Uploaded from.phone
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-29 14.40.54.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









2012-12-29 14.41.03.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Sonia, is it just fear about the size of Archie or are there other reasons you are worrying?

It is mainly the potential size as they have told me all along that he is going to be big. I know no one knows what the complications may be but knowing that my risks are greatly increased especially with shoulder dystocia makes me want to be more prepared. I think I'd be more prepared if they would maybe scan again so at least we'd know more. Don't get me wrong I know the scans can be out but as I've always measured ahead it does worry me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aruppe i would have done the same thing! :) soon soon soon!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia- best of luck on Monday... I hope they can move your appt and listen to all of your concerns. I'm glad I have someone on here going through the same thing...

As for the scheduling discussion...My SIL recommended not having anything done on a weekend because you tend to get the "B team" of nurses, etc. since more people request off or choose not to work. She said her experience had been that her care over a weekend or a complication was fair but she scheduled her induction for a Monday and the maternity ward was full of staff and her care was better...


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Sonia, is it just fear about the size of Archie or are there other reasons you are worrying?
> 
> It is mainly the potential size as they have told me all along that he is going to be big. I know no one knows what the complications may be but knowing that my risks are greatly increased especially with shoulder dystocia makes me want to be more prepared. I think I'd be more prepared if they would maybe scan again so at least we'd know more. Don't get me wrong I know the scans can be out but as I've always measured ahead it does worry me.Click to expand...

Then I think you have to demand to see your consultant asap and insist on a scan, as you are just going to get more worried. If they thought he was going to be too big surely they either would have induced you by now or planned a section? Remember lots of people give birth to 9-10 lb babies with no problems too.


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Sonia, is it just fear about the size of Archie or are there other reasons you are worrying?
> 
> It is mainly the potential size as they have told me all along that he is going to be big. I know no one knows what the complications may be but knowing that my risks are greatly increased especially with shoulder dystocia makes me want to be more prepared. I think I'd be more prepared if they would maybe scan again so at least we'd know more. Don't get me wrong I know the scans can be out but as I've always measured ahead it does worry me.Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you have to demand to see your consultant asap and insist on a scan, as you are just going to get more worried. If they thought he was going to be too big surely they either would have induced you by now or planned a section? Remember lots of people give birth to 9-10 lb babies with no problems too.Click to expand...

That's what I don't really understand, they keep telling me he is big, my scans are always on or above the 95 percentile and fundal height has always measured weeks ahead, not just a few but a lot ahead. I have been worried about it all along I think but since my midwife said about it on Friday when I saw her and said I really think you should consider it I guess I kind of have thought about it more. I just want to be listened to and the risks managed properly with my thoughts / feelings considered. Every time I have tried to discuss it with the consultant or his registrars I get fobbed off with the nature story and we don't section for larger babies. I'm going to call Monday and try to move the appointment, I'm not sure I'll have much luck but DH said refuse to be fobbed off.


----------



## mellywelly

Maybe they would give you a sweep if not and try to get things started? I've just been reading some threads on this and some of the predictions from scans/measuring were way out. One was predicted 11+ but was only just over 8 when born! They also said bigger babies were easier to deliver as they had better muscle/weight to push themselves out with and loads of them didn't even tear.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah ok that's interesting to know, thanks hun. Midwife did also say that she had recommended that I not be left to go over by ten days and would recommend a sweep / induction if not c section. I'm wondering if we'll make it to Friday to see consultant so that's why I'll call Monday and see how I get on.

How are you feeling? Did the curry work? X


----------



## mellywelly

Nope nothing happening here. Think I may make it to my sweep on Tuesday! But will let hubby see if he can get things going before then :winkwink:

Just been reading up on the risk factors for the shoulder thing. From what I understand, it's not just having a big baby that gives risk, but its where baby's shoulders or chest are much bigger than head circumference, so that I'm sure they could check that if you get a scan.


----------



## mommyof2peas

When I went for scans for my son they said he was 4'11....give or take 11 oz. lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia- Im with your dh... Stand strong! They need to listen to you- it's your body and your baby!

Thank you for all the support ladies. It was not an easy decision and not what I imagined the birth to be. I feel confident that I made the right decision but can't help but feel guilty as well for not giving it a try vaginally. It's easy to feel as though I will be judged. I really appreciate everyone's support!! You ladies are an amazing group and I'm grateful for such a great group of friends as support :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes I've read that, at my scans his head was has always been about 50% and other measurements have been 90/95 percentile. I also read that risk is approx. 70% if baby is estimated at 4000g - 4500g plus which is 8lb 8 - 9lb 5 ish I think.

Aruppe - I know how you feel hun and I may not even have to make that decision. It does worry me a little about people judging me if I do opt for a section, especially my mum as I know how disappointed she'll be


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh my, holy contractions after packing my bag lol..


----------



## mellywelly

Aruppe, don't feel guilty, if you knacker your hip up again by having a vaginal birth you won't be able to look after your baby, sometimes you have to look at what is best for the future. Having a c section isn't easy either, it's a major operation.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I already signed my c section paperwork if needed, theyre doing another ultrasound on monday to do measurements to make sure shell make it through... Obv we hope for a vaginal but if there is ever a question of needing a csection, i would just do it


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Amanda: I agree with the ladies, if you think a c section is the best scenario, then go for it, more power to you for thinking about staying safe.


AFM: Dr has told me Matthew could be up to 9 lbs on his due date, haven't said anything about that being something to worry about, they even said that if he was late they would wait about a week after D Date to induce!! Can you imagine that? Hahaha... almost a 10 pounder! 

I've been taking EPO and inserting it in vjj... and I am pretty sure I've been losing my mucus plug. Its not hard though, it's ... gooey? Hahahaha.


----------



## sassy_mom

Aruppe I agree that you know what is best. Being able to move and take care of your little one are what is important. However the baby has to get here shouldn't matter. I think that you making the tough decision makes you an even better mother. Don't let anyone make you feel bad about your decision.

Sonia I really think you should fight for them to scan you. Let them know you are serious about wanting to know what your options are. I hope you can get them to listen.


----------



## darkstar

I think I'm in for a 9 pounder as well, my last was 8 pound 6 and I'm way bigger and heavier this time. I'm fully expecting to meet due date if not longer.

Do you think this is it Nikki?


----------



## brieri1

I'm making eggplant parm for dinner tonight... If this does nothing, I've officially ruled out the food old wives tales for me. I'll probably also jump on the husband tonight for a little action to up the ante. :winkwink:


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I have sex 2/3 times a day and I really think that is all a hoax I don't think I'm any closer to giving birth but I'm scheduled for a c section but I just think sex is a waste of times to start labour


----------



## brieri1

I was reading somewhere that regardless of what you do, 50% of first time moms will pass their due date, and it would be more if it weren't for inductions and scheduled c-sections.


----------



## Kaiecee

For me it's my third and my first I was 41+ when I went into labour on my own after 16 hours I had an emergency c section and for my last one cervix never opened and baby was high up but I had him at a planned c section at 38 weeks and now waiting for Riley with a planned c section at 39 weeks


----------



## Nikkilewis14

darkstar said:


> I think I'm in for a 9 pounder as well, my last was 8 pound 6 and I'm way bigger and heavier this time. I'm fully expecting to meet due date if not longer.
> 
> Do you think this is it Nikki?

No lol, i just cant do a thing without having contractions, im uncomfortable 24/7 bc of it... I am pretty sure ill make it to monday or wed for induction, but im ok with that! :). Pretty sure i lost all of my plug though...:happydance: but that really doesnt mean much!


----------



## DittyByrd

We came home yesterday and, as you imagine, it's been a huge adjustment since then. My life has been thrown into beautiful chaos. Proof that your best laid plans never goes the way you think!!! My dream of an intervention free birth was gone in a splash!

Here's my birth story:

DH and I DTD Christmas Eve morning for the first time in 14 weeks after having clearance from the OB. We joked about it inducing labor right before the holiday. It didn't induce labor at all. However, later that day I noticed my undies were soaked but thought it was vaginal discharge coupled with DTD. To be careful, I changed underwear and used a light panty liner to keep an eye on it. I soaked 2-4 panty liners in a couple of hours before I conceded that my water had broken.

At this point, rational people would have called the doctor. I, on the other hand, decided to go on a bender and cleaned the bathroom, vacuumed, dusted, and put together the pack and play in addition to finishing laundry and packing my bag!!! I showered and while naked in the bedroom let loose a large splat of fluid on the floor.

I called the Dr. on call at 6:30pm on Christmas eve and was told to come to the hospital. Once at the hospital, the doctors confirmed that my water had broken. I was 50% effaced, 0.5cm dilated, and -3. There were no organized contractions. After discussing the options with the doctor, we asked if we could go home for the night and come back the next day. The doctors agreed (and weren't too reluctant to do so) and had be monitor my temperature and discharge. We were told to come back in 12 hours if not sooner.

I walked around the block a few times Christmas morning as we prepped to head to the hospital for good this time. Nothing but BH and a wet pad.

We arrived at the hospital to find out that I was still 50%, 0.5cm, and -3. Ugh. I new it was time to induce. They did not want to start pitocin until my cervix ripened a bit. Beginning around noon I was given a dose of Cytotec (after careful discussion about options and risks). I was allowed to come off monitoring, eat dinner, and shower because they knew I was there for the long haul. They repeated the dosing every 4 hours for a total of 3 doses. Around 6am on the 26th I started having bad cramping. They didn't want to check me because of risk of infection due to the prolonged ROM and decided to start pitocin no matter what. 

Pitocin was started at 6:45am. By 7:15 my contractions were getting stronger. I was checked and was a whopping 1-2cm dilated. The pain started to increase and I got peaks of contractions without good breaks in between. I was breathing through them. It was as if I was in transition because of the length and duration of the contractions. I could have handled it for an hour. But I knew I was only at 2cm and likely would be in labor all day. I opted for an epidural (another thing I didn't want!) and the immediate relief was so amazing I was giggling.

And then we had a scare. Shortly after I got my epidural my blood pressure dropped and Violet's heart rate dropped with it. I had a medical team in my room STAT and was placed on oxygen, given ephedrine for my BP, had the pitocin turned down, epidural turned off, and was bolused fluids. I recovered and baby was okay. We had a few more dips and the attending talked to me about C-section if the problems persisted. I was actually shaved and prepped in case of emergency.

I was checked around 9am and progressed to 4cm dilated and fully effaced. A couple of hours later I was 7.5-8cm dilated! We were making great progress. One hour later they checked me and I fully dilated and ready to push. They wanted to practice pushing and, since I had the epidural, they didn't think we would delivery fast. They were wrong. I bared down and pushed once and they yelled at me to stop. She was crowning. I was going to push her out in one push. My husband's face was the most amazed face I have ever seen and he started crying. I touched her head as she crowned. They called the attending and she came in. I was told to perform 1/4 to 1/2 pushes as they stretched out my labia and perineum. I felt a little pressure but that was it. And just like that, she was born. I felt her body slide out.

I had a small First degree tear - that's what happens when you push your baby out like a torpedo! 

We did skin to skin and she rooted and kind of suckled. 

It was so surreal. I did tear up but the whole experience took a bit longer for me to digest. Now I am in love.
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-26_23-07-11_381.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









2012-12-28_19-49-24_1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









20121226_153512.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

Love ur story thanks for sharing she is so beautiful :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Ditty thank you for sharing! She is just precious!!!! I'm glad everything went ok. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Ditty, she is gorgeous! Oh my god, congratulations!!

Just finished eating my eggplant parm. Its supposed to set off labor within 48 hours. We are officially on the clock.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe ditty! She is sooooooo cute!! Look at those sweet little cheeks! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Gosh Ditty Violet is so gorgeous, no wonder you're in love :)

Ginger, Jax is just adorable too, congratulations!

Baby hopeful, you are super woman, 50 hours, I'm so pleased for you & DH on the arrival of Wyatt, congrats!

Lauren, Nikki & Aruppe all the best for your inductions!

Sonia, good luck with your appt, as the other ladies have said, really hope you can get them to see your concerns, big hugs.

Feel better Sassy & Blossom, hope your flu's are on the way out.

Happy one week to Blake, Jrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-Ditty!! She is beautiful!! Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing your story! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Long story but because if my mother I have lost my brother and whole family she is a mean spirited person I won't be angry or sad anymore she has taken too much of my energy when I should focus on dh and Riley the hurt will go away one day and maybe she will realize what she has done :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Babyhopeful you are a trooper! I'm so glad you have your precious son! :thumbup:

Blossom how are you and DS feeling?

How are all the new mom's out there feeling?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Feeling rather odd after dtd fingers crossed it is the start of something


----------



## sassy_mom

MissMummy2Be said:


> Feeling rather odd after dtd fingers crossed it is the start of something

Hoping this is it for you!! :D


----------



## Lillian33

sassy_mom said:


> Babyhopeful you are a trooper! I'm so glad you have your precious son! :thumbup:
> 
> Blossom how are you and DS feeling?
> 
> How are all the new mom's out there feeling?

Thanks for asking Sassy! I'm feeling much better in terms of c-section pain & of course being at home helps!! I do have a question for the mums, anyone else finding their new born didnt/don't sleep well in their own bassinet? Harry seems to only settle well when when he's sleeping on/near me & my OH! I know he's still tiny & likes the comfort, but it definitely makes sleeping at night harder!

Any advice welcome :)

Hope you're feeling better Sassy x


----------



## Leinzlove

Ditty: Violet is so beautiful! Awwwww... And I love your birth story. It didn't go as planned but ended to perfection. I'm sure it's one Christmas you'll never forget. Congratulations!


----------



## River12

Hi ladies well it has been a while since I posted on here but I do silently stalk it. Congrats to all the new mums what an exciting time for us all!! I can not wait to meet my little one but I am determined to at least see in the new year with my baby bump. 
37+4 for me today. 
It's so so hot here it's getting really uncomfortable.
I just attempted to clean out my bathroom cupboards only to then get stuck on the floor rolling around like a fish out of water unable to get up. I don't know why I think my body is still capable of doing tasks like I did per pregnancy.


----------



## span

Lillian - Darcey is the same at night. She is sleeping for 3 hour chunks at night but only in bed next to me. She doesn't like the moses basket at all. At least I no longer have to cuddle her sleep so that's progress! Going to try and get her used to it in the day. I don't mind her in with us but I sleep lighter.

Ditty - lovely birth story and pics. She's beautiful.

Ginger - congratulations he's gorgeous. 

Babyhopeful - congratulations. Well done on getting through such an epic labour!

Sonia - hope you manage to get a scan and can then make a decision. Must be so frustrating wanting some answers. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Sassy i hope you feel better soon. 

Darcey has just had a change and feed so going back to sleep. x


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - We had the same issue with DS & he ended up in with me at night for the first 8 months. I never slept well that way though, so we're going to try & avoid it this time if possible. I know they say it can take around 6 weeks to get a sleep routine going, so there's still time. I think you just do what you have to to get through it :hugs: Sorry, I know that's not very helpful :hugs:

Sassy - Still really poorly, but the symptoms are changing, so hopefully it's working it's way out - Head, congestion & chest are worse, but I feel a little less weak & feverish. DS is still asleep, but I think we'll just be cuddling up on the sofa with DVDs when he wakes up. Are you any better?


----------



## Cailidgh

Argh being ill sucks! Poor little lady has it, fever seems to have gone down today, but she's still coughing her little heart out. Headache, sore throat.. Sure hope this shifts by Thursday!

Sorry to hear other ladies are ill too!! And so close to due dates!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ditty - thank you for sharing your amazing story, violet is gorgeous x


----------



## mellywelly

Ds also hated his Moses basket, I ended up using his travel cot next to the bed, it has a newborn hammock thing so he was at the top and its almost level with the bed, so I could lay with my arm over his tummy to make him feel like I was there. It lasted 6 weeks and I gave up and put him in his own room in his cotbed and he was much happier.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty- beautiful story and beautiful little girl!

I've been fighting off a cold now for a week and it's finally hitting me full force. My dh was very sick earlier with what we think was the flu and luckily I had the shot so I have not gotten that sick. But I'm all congested and so tired of blowing my nose!! I need to get rid of this in the next few days. I don't want to be recovering from a c and trying ti enjoy my new baby while coughing and blowing my nose!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Cailidgh said:


> Argh being ill sucks! Poor little lady has it, fever seems to have gone down today, but she's still coughing her little heart out. Headache, sore throat.. Sure hope this shifts by Thursday!
> 
> Sorry to hear other ladies are ill too!! And so close to due dates!

Hope she gets better :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Finally gave in and dtd this morning, whilst we don't have ds. If this doesn't work, then I'll just have to wait for my sweep in 3 days. 

Final bump pic 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0765.jpg


----------



## ARuppe716

Looking good Melly- you're nice and low!! Hopefully something happens soon for you!


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks aruppe, I've always carried low though, did the same with ds too. 

When do you get your section date?


----------



## ARuppe716

I have to call tomorrow morning to schedule. My OB said we could do as early as Wednesday or Thursday, we are going to ask for Thursday. Hopefully I can get the dr I like!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Aruppe that would be awful coughing after surgery! Ugh! I can't even imagine. I hope you can shake it off soon. 

Blossom I hope you can get better too. I am glad you are feeling a little less weak but I know still being sick is draining. 

I still have this mess and am barely sleeping at night. DH usually lets me sleep after he gets up in the afternoon and that has helped me some but mostly I'm just a coughing zombie. I went into a coughing fit this morning when I got up and my pelvic bones were popping with every cough. :wacko: I'm so ready for this to be over with.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - gorgeous bump! Enjoy the time with DH ;) hope it helps things along!

Aruppe - sorry you're feeling poorly hun, hopefully if you can schedule for Thursday it will give you time to get rid of the cough :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if I've missed anyone.

I had a right night! Thought I would try and get an early night, well early for me, so eleven ish. Then at half one there was a knock at the door with two police men! I freaked out - we were at a family party yesterday and we left early but I always worry about what will happen later that night with family drinking / arguments etc, so seeing them there made me freak out! Turns out someone had reported a man and women arguing and a women screaming and they were just checking door to door to see if we were all ok and if we heard anything. Seems as though everything was ok. I couldn't then get back go sleep so was up until 4am :(


----------



## brieri1

Well, 12 hours post eggplant consumption. Nothing. Didn't have sex either because I was so worn out from making the dinner I didn't have any energy left.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im full of hormones today..just want to cry...over nothing ... Going to put the covers back over my head and hibernate the rest of the day....


----------



## claireb86

I'm so fed up of being pregnant now. Myself, Ds and Dh have all been poorly since Xmas eve and its doing my head in. Starting to feel better but so exhausted.
No signs of labour approaching anytime soon. 
It's my birthday tomorrow and would make my day if baby made and appearance but highly doubt it!
6 days till Due date.

Hope everyone else feeling lousy feels better soon.


----------



## mellywelly

Only 2 days til edd :happydance: are we New Year's Day'ers the first to go to due date?


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Only 2 days til edd :happydance: are we New Year's Day'ers the first to go to due date?

Yep Melly! You, Sonia, Me, and I believe Brieri are all due one day after another so the four of us, if nothing happens will all be the first to make it to our due dates. I am due on the 3rd and go on the 2nd for my checkup. They couldn't get me in for two weeks since my last appointment but said that they were already booked up that day but for some reason wanted to squeeze me in. What's the point now. I'm at the end. I'll just go to the hospital. hahaha!


----------



## mellywelly

I get my sweep on the 2nd, maybe you will get one at your appointment too? Or my baby could decide come tomorrow or on due date I suppose?


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> I get my sweep on the 2nd, maybe you will get one at your appointment too? Or my baby could decide come tomorrow or on due date I suppose?

They never mentioned a sweep or intervention of any kind at my last appt. However it was 2 weeks ago so that may be why. But it might be because she has measured right on the entire time, so they may not be concerned with going over. :shrug:


----------



## sassy_mom

Only getting 3 hours of sleep a night is way more worth it if it were because of a baby and not because of being sick and coughing. I honestly miss pregnancy sleep now. :( At least I could just go pee and lay back down semi comfortably. Oh sickness please please go away!


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my younger boy this weekend till the 1st so happy :)


----------



## brieri1

I'm due on the 4th and that's also my next midwife appointment. I'm pretty sure they don't do sweeps, they won't even check unless I ask for it or I'm potentially in labor. I think we will definitely be the first ones to make it to our due dates. 

Got some action this morning... not even a cramp. Usually I'm all tender down there after and have a whole bunch of contractions. Nothing. This kid is just too comfortable where she is, I guess.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> I'm due on the 4th and that's also my next midwife appointment. I'm pretty sure they don't do sweeps, they won't even check unless I ask for it or I'm potentially in labor. I think we will definitely be the first ones to make it to our due dates.
> 
> Got some action this morning... not even a cramp. Usually I'm all tender down there after and have a whole bunch of contractions. Nothing. This kid is just too comfortable where she is, I guess.

Yes I feel the same way! We've had sex galore (through out the pregnancy not just the end) and I've been walking and marathon shopping and cleaned and .... nada! I don't think she wants to come out. Maybe they know how cold it is! :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy hun, I hope you start to feel better soon and can get some decent rest.

It's crazy to think that we are not even in January yet and have some jellybeans who are weeks old. I'm sure I'll make it to my due date although things have been very quiet here today and everyone keeps telling me oh that could be a sign. Have had very loose bm's today. Going to call tomorrow and move consultants appointment, should be fun.

BD'ing never seems to do anything for me cramp wise, we've bd'd all the way through, less than normal but it doesn't make me cramp / sore etc just uncomfortable whilst doing it, it's not very elegant to try and find the 'best fit' if you know what I mean ;)


----------



## brieri1

She has been a little quieter today, usually sex really pisses her off and gets her going, but she's been really calm. I've been messing with her feet for the last little while, which usually gets her pretty enthused, but nothing. She just shifts them and that's it. Maybe she's, god forbid, going through a growth spurt and its made her settle down a bit.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah my ticker . . . 2 days to go! 3 sleeps! My niece is adamant that baby is coming in 3 sleeps, on his due date, she said 'he'll be on time just like his mummy always is' as she says I am always on time to pick her up, the random things kids take note of x

Kaicee - enjoy your time with your son x


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope all u ladies are having a good weekend 

Nikki
Good luck tomorrow can't wait for an update :) 

I'm going for my regular nst and I've got a growth u/s tomorrow can't wait to see how big he's gotten :) it will be 12 days tomorrow till Riley will be here I'm getting a little neurvous and happy at the same time


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ah my ticker . . . 2 days to go! 3 sleeps! My niece is adamant that baby is coming in 3 sleeps, on his due date, she said 'he'll be on time just like his mummy always is' as she says I am always on time to pick her up, the random things kids take note of x
> 
> Kaicee - enjoy your time with your son x

Thanks so much :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Sonia - That's so cute! Maybe she'll be right!

Sassy - We'll beat these illnesses! :hugs:

Kaiecee - Enjoy the time with your son :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks kaicee, ive been in bed all day, i have this overwhelming feeling their going to tell me shes not ready and ill be super dissapointed, but i def want her healthy and they woukd wait til next week.. 

The house is clean an ready, our bags are packed, but ive just been so sad today..sleeping all day, not wanting to eat....i think its cuz it may be all over tomorrow... I cant wait for the next chapter though...just cant wait to see her!


----------



## brieri1

I'm starting to worry about her movement. She's such an active baby normally.


----------



## Soniamillie01

brieri1 said:


> I'm starting to worry about her movement. She's such an active baby normally.

My little man is quiet today, it was worrying me so listened in with Doppler and all seems ok but still very quiet, not sure I've had ten movements or whether I've just not noticed them.

Has she been moving at all? I hope it's not another growth spurt for either if us, I have no room. Do you have a Doppler? Could you listen in if you do? X


----------



## brieri1

Soniamillie01 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to worry about her movement. She's such an active baby normally.
> 
> My little man is quiet today, it was worrying me so listened in with Doppler and all seems ok but still very quiet, not sure I've had ten movements or whether I've just not noticed them.
> 
> Has she been moving at all? I hope it's not another growth spurt for either if us, I have no room. Do you have a Doppler? Could you listen in if you do? XClick to expand...

I don't have a doppler, unfortunately. She's moved a little bit. I messed with her feet some, and she shifted them away from me. She had the hiccups for awhile. Other than that, not much of anything.


----------



## darkstar

Ugh I had the worst sleep. Went to bed at 11. Baby moved until 3am and I had non stop braxton hicks so I didnt sleep and peed constantly. Then I get some sleep after that only to wake hourly to pee! I think I went 11 times but I didnt drink more than usual yesterday or before bed. Too weird, I hope its a one off and not a new thing. I'm exhausted.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to worry about her movement. She's such an active baby normally.
> 
> My little man is quiet today, it was worrying me so listened in with Doppler and all seems ok but still very quiet, not sure I've had ten movements or whether I've just not noticed them.
> 
> Has she been moving at all? I hope it's not another growth spurt for either if us, I have no room. Do you have a Doppler? Could you listen in if you do? XClick to expand...
> 
> I don't have a doppler, unfortunately. She's moved a little bit. I messed with her feet some, and she shifted them away from me. She had the hiccups for awhile. Other than that, not much of anything.Click to expand...

Maybe drink a fizzy drink and lie on your side. If nothing still call your doc. Sprite gets my little guy going


----------



## Lauren021406

Induction tomorrow!!! Last belly pic!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/39w4d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Soniamillie01

Try a fizzy drink as Darkstar suggests and then lie on your side, seems to work for me, although he's quiet still, bound to wake up after dinner soon.

Darkstar - I read only today that you wee more towards d day as your body tries to reduce fluid, it really annoys me how I can wee all day and it be a piddle amount but at night it's like Niagra Falls, every hour - where does it come from!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lauren - you look gorgeous! Good luck for tomorrow, my first due date buddy to kick things off x


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck for tomorrow Lauren & Nikki! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lauren021406 said:


> Induction tomorrow!!! Last belly pic!
> [IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/39w4d.jpg[/IMG]

I have that same rug :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have the worst period type cramps. Just lost a huge chunk of my plug. But I dont think its contractions since it isnt a come and go thing...it's more a constant ache. Its really hard to stand up cause it hurts so bad, but when I sit down it moves to my back and eases up a little.

All my labors have been so different I don't know what to think anymore lol Gonna lay in bed and relax a bit see what happens. Hubby is folding cloths right now so I can pack my hospital bag.


----------



## brieri1

I ate a candy bar, then laid down. It gave me really intense cramping low down. So I got up and hung out the laundry. It eased up and then hit again. Its eased up again now. She moved a few times, but still very little for her. I'm probably just over-reacting. It is my first baby, though, so every little thing is new and a little worrisome.


----------



## Kaiecee

Brier
If ur worried u can call but I was just like u with my first its very normal to worry this is my 3rd and I was just like u the other day when I felt lo wasn't moving enough


----------



## prayingforbby

Finally to that stage where Im ready for her to come :). Now if she's on the same page is a different question.

Good luck to those getting induced this week. So excited to finally meet our little ones!


----------



## Lilahbear

Brier - when my baby went quiet a few weeks ago I phoned the hospital and they told me to drink a glass of water with ice in it and lie on my left side for an hour. The baby started moving more after about half an hour. If you are worried though, phone the hospital and get some advice. That's what they are there for and it will make you feel better.


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck for tomorrow Nikki and Lauren!


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck tomorrow Lauren and hoping Nikki they let you go tomorrow as well! 

I made a cute nursing cover today. It is like a poncho instead of the basic rectangle ones. I may need to adjust the measurements as I'm a BIT bigger in the chest area than the model that was used. :haha::haha: I also made a carrier ... it is the same thing as a Moby wrap except I didn't spend a fortune on it!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!! I can't wait to try it. :happydance:


----------



## Lauren021406

ahhhhh the dr just called I am being induced tonight!!


----------



## Cailidgh

Poncho feeding thingy! Genius!
Fingers crossed for the inductions tomorrow! Let us know how you get on ladies!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow Lauren, good luck for tonight now instead of tomorrow. Why the change? 

Nikki - good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lauren021406 said:


> ahhhhh the dr just called I am being induced tonight!!

Good luck sweetheart! :) we all will be waiting for the update!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lauren021406

Soniamillie01 said:


> Wow Lauren, good luck for tonight now instead of tomorrow. Why the change?
> 
> Nikki - good luck for tomorrow x

she just said she talked it over with dr thats on tomorrow and they think it will be best to start tonight!


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Lauren, good luck for tonight now instead of tomorrow. Why the change?
> 
> Nikki - good luck for tomorrow x
> 
> she just said she talked it over with dr thats on tomorrow and they think it will be best to start tonight!Click to expand...

How exciting!!! Good luck and cannot wait to see your precious bundle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Cannot wait for our first new year eve / new year babies :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Lauren 
Can't wait for ur update good luck :)


----------



## Trissy

I was due on January 7th and lurk every day but my yellow bump turned pink when Madeleine Grace was born this morning Dec 30 after a very painful drugfree (not by choice, two failed epidurals) induction. She is worth all 26 hours of labour though. :D

She is 6lbs 2oz and 19 inches long. It is amazing the love you can feel, it is overwhelming in a good way. :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay, so exciting Lauren!!


----------



## Cailidgh

Congratulations trissy!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I feel like this baby is about to fall out. How much lower does she need to go? Are we going for a uterus limbo record here? :haha::haha::haha: Walking is so difficult. It doesn't hurt but the pressure is crazy. Just come out already! lol! Maybe I should try doing some Zumba. Maybe I can shake her out! :haha:


----------



## brieri1

Ok, TMI, but I'm so uncomfortable I want to share. I feel like this kid is trying to claw her way out through my ass right now. I've had 3 bowel movements today, all very loose, and that's incredible to me because I was going once every other day. My hips are super freaking sore, extending into my lower back a bit, and I have a constant lower abdominal cramp. I feel like my body is falling apart. :cry:


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> Ok, TMI, but I'm so uncomfortable I want to share. I feel like this kid is trying to claw her way out through my ass right now. I've had 3 bowel movements today, all very loose, and that's incredible to me because I was going once every other day. My hips are super freaking sore, extending into my lower back a bit, and I have a constant lower abdominal cramp. I feel like my body is falling apart. :cry:

Sorry Brieri! It sounds super uncomfortable but on the positive side, it sounds like things are headed in the right direction. :thumbup: Try and find a semi comfortable place to lay and hang in there. You might be seeing that precious girl very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> Ok, TMI, but I'm so uncomfortable I want to share. I feel like this kid is trying to claw her way out through my ass right now. I've had 3 bowel movements today, all very loose, and that's incredible to me because I was going once every other day. My hips are super freaking sore, extending into my lower back a bit, and I have a constant lower abdominal cramp. I feel like my body is falling apart. :cry:

I swear we have the same symptoms, iv had 5bm's, im waddling, and the period pains just started hard core again!


----------



## darkstar

Soniamillie01 said:


> Darkstar - I read only today that you wee more towards d day as your body tries to reduce fluid, it really annoys me how I can wee all day and it be a piddle amount but at night it's like Niagra Falls, every hour - where does it come from!

Ah I didn't know that, it makes sense though. Thanks!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikkilewis14 said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, TMI, but I'm so uncomfortable I want to share. I feel like this kid is trying to claw her way out through my ass right now. I've had 3 bowel movements today, all very loose, and that's incredible to me because I was going once every other day. My hips are super freaking sore, extending into my lower back a bit, and I have a constant lower abdominal cramp. I feel like my body is falling apart. :cry:
> 
> I swear we have the same symptoms, iv had 5bm's, im waddling, and the period pains just started hard core again!Click to expand...

Im with you girls today. So much so it got me packing my hospital bag just in case.


----------



## darkstar

Good luck Lauren and Nikki!

I'm 38 weeks today, two weeks to go!


----------



## span

Good luck Lauren and congratulations Trissy - sounds like you had a tough pregnancy and labour bless you. So worth it now I bet. :cloud9:

Brier - though it probably doesn't feel nice it sounds like good things are starting to happen. x


----------



## ARuppe716

Fingers crossed for all you ladies!!

Random request... Please don't mention my c section on Facebook ( not that anyone has any reason to!)... Dh and I are only telling close friends and family to avoid 10,000 messages the day before and day of. The world can be surprised just as they would were it not being scheduled!


----------



## brieri1

I really hate how, like in the two week wait before you can take a pregnancy test, everything is so up in the air. Loose bowel movements can mean you'll go into labor, but then again, it could just be a part of you being so pregnant. Cramping can be an early labor sign, or just be part of being so pregnant, etc. Its so frustrating!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Fingers crossed for all you ladies!!
> 
> Random request... Please don't mention my c section on Facebook ( not that anyone has any reason to!)... Dh and I are only telling close friends and family to avoid 10,000 messages the day before and day of. The world can be surprised just as they would were it not being scheduled!

Wouldnt say a thing! ;)


----------



## brieri1

ARuppe716 said:


> Fingers crossed for all you ladies!!
> 
> Random request... Please don't mention my c section on Facebook ( not that anyone has any reason to!)... Dh and I are only telling close friends and family to avoid 10,000 messages the day before and day of. The world can be surprised just as they would were it not being scheduled!

My lips are sealed!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies!! I know I can trust all of you :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
I think u will go in tomorrow and be induced I have that feeling either way can't wait for ur update tomorrow good luck


----------



## Cailidgh

ARuppe716 said:


> Fingers crossed for all you ladies!!
> 
> Random request... Please don't mention my c section on Facebook ( not that anyone has any reason to!)... Dh and I are only telling close friends and family to avoid 10,000 messages the day before and day of. The world can be surprised just as they would were it not being scheduled!

You have 20,000 friends on Facebook? That's gotta be some kind of record!! 
(no idea who you actually are but even if I did I wouldn't say a thing, it's your business what you say to who and when about your body!)


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha... With some people, even if only 5 knew they would each send me 2,000 a day! I already get messages from people asking if there is any news and I'm not due until next week!


----------



## Kaiecee

Got bh like crazy I'm gonna try to sleep almost impossible sometimes so uncomfortable


----------



## mellywelly

Still nothing to report here, but think we have finally settled on our names!!!! About bloody time!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well, trying to move my appointment was a complete and utter waste of time! She said I have to see that consultant as have been seen in that clinic before, which is fine I understand that. He won't see me outside of his clinic as this is not routine practice. So I have to wait until Friday to see / speak to him.

I asked what would happen in the mean time if I went into labour and she said oh you'll just go with it and try to deliver naturally! 

I AM SICK OF NOBODY LISTENING TO ME! My DH is going to call them in a minute after I've called my midwife to see if she can call them for me as well. 

Sorry to rant ladies :hugs:

Not much here to report other than another night of really bad sleep, I think I've slept for all of about 4, maybe 5 hours. Keep having horrendous dreams too. Have had very loose bm's for the last day or so and seems they'll be the same today, which I know can be a sign. 

Melly - glad you've finally settled on names, now that you're closer do you have any feelings on wether you're having a boy or a girl? I was looking at page one and all those due on the same day as me as blue jellybeans.


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry no one is listening to you Sonia, could the midwife book you in for a scan or would that have to be the consultant?

No idea what baby is but heart says girl and brain says boy lol. Hope it's a girl as I like that name better than the boys one, but I got out voted by dh and ds, not that I don't like the boy name but just don't think it flows with our surname, although you don't normally someone by both names!

This baby is on hyper drive today! It's not stopped wiggling since about 8am!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Going to see what she says when I speak to her.

Ah bet you can't wait to find out, Lucas must be so excited. I'm going to guess girl I think x


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia... Lots of hugs to you. I would keep bugging them until they do what you want!! Annoy them so they change it just to stop hearing from you. And shame on them for not listening to you!


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well, trying to move my appointment was a complete and utter waste of time! She said I have to see that consultant as have been seen in that clinic before, which is fine I understand that. He won't see me outside of his clinic as this is not routine practice. So I have to wait until Friday to see / speak to him.
> 
> I asked what would happen in the mean time if I went into labour and she said oh you'll just go with it and try to deliver naturally!
> 
> I AM SICK OF NOBODY LISTENING TO ME! My DH is going to call them in a minute after I've called my midwife to see if she can call them for me as well.
> 
> Sorry to rant ladies :hugs:
> 
> Not much here to report other than another night of really bad sleep, I think I've slept for all of about 4, maybe 5 hours. Keep having horrendous dreams too. Have had very loose bm's for the last day or so and seems they'll be the same today, which I know can be a sign.
> 
> Melly - glad you've finally settled on names, now that you're closer do you have any feelings on wether you're having a boy or a girl? I was looking at page one and all those due on the same day as me as blue jellybeans.

I'm sorry you weren't able to move your appointment! How frustrating! Hopefully the midwife will be able to help. Don't you get the impression that in the UK they are so much more handsoff and much more lets just see what happens, than in the US (well from what I've heard from the US ladies), which doesn't help when you have genuine concerns like yourself. I wonder if it's because the NHS is 'free'.


----------



## Lilahbear

Melly - glad you have settled on names. I think we have too now, although I don't think the girls name we have chosen flows as well with the middle name, but as my Mum said, how often do you call someone by their first and middle name. I only ever got called ' Jennifer Anne' when I had been naughty! 

I'm the same as you, nothing happening here. I have no symptoms that things are moving forward other than the fact I have started feeling a bit nauseous again. Think this little one will def make their due date or beyond.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm in the US and feel the same way... There are advantages and disadvantages to both. In the US the medical industry is more of a "business" where we have to pay for everything. However, the patient is then the customer and has the right to request certain things. If we are unhappy with a doctor's care we can take our business and money elsewhere. However in the UK does your free system come from taxes? And if so, you technically are paying for your care and should have every right to demand something looked at if it doesn't seen right!

Wonder how Lauren in holding up? Hoping all is going well...

Nikki- any news if today is the day?

I call in about an hour ti schedule my CS... I'm excited to get the show on the road!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I'm on the monitor now with constant contractions.. Thy started at 3am today.. She isn't being reactive really so they may just induce without the amnio today.. Their going to check my cervix in a few minutes.. Will let u all know


----------



## Lilahbear

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm in the US and feel the same way... There are advantages and disadvantages to both. In the US the medical industry is more of a "business" where we have to pay for everything. However, the patient is then the customer and has the right to request certain things. If we are unhappy with a doctor's care we can take our business and money elsewhere. However in the UK does your free system come from taxes? And if so, you technically are paying for your care and should have every right to demand something looked at if it doesn't seen right!
> 
> Wonder how Lauren in holding up? Hoping all is going well...
> 
> Nikki- any news if today is the day?
> 
> I call in about an hour ti schedule my CS... I'm excited to get the show on the road!

We pay for the NHS through National Insurance Contributions which come off our salary, but National Insurance also pays for lots of other things like the state pension, unemployment/sickness benefits etc. I don't think we are really seen as customers and they have such big waiting lists and so many people using the NHS that it can be difficult to demand things if your doctor doesn't deem them necessary. However on the other hand it is very comforting to know it's there if you need it and we don't have to worry about where the money is going to come from for medical bills. If we need treatment the NHS will (or at least should) provide it.

That's exciting about scheduling your CS! It must be exciting to know that soon you will know when it is all going to happen!


----------



## Cailidgh

Ooh updates DURING labour!? Very brave!! Fingers crossed for you sweets!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I'm on the monitor now with constant contractions.. Thy started at 3am today.. She isn't being reactive really so they may just induce without the amnio today.. Their going to check my cervix in a few minutes.. Will let u all know

Good luck Nikki! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck Nikki and Lauren! Hope you both are doing well! :hugs:

Blossom how are you feeling? On the mend yet?

3 days to go! Wow! Can't believe it. Still not feeling like anything is going to happen anytime soon. We'll see. 

Sonia I'm so sorry they won't listen to you. :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck Nikki!!

It's so fascinating to me to see how all out countries health plans work. I'm not sure what would be better!! It would be nice to not pay and have it there for me but I love my options too. When I had my hip replaced I was able to use a too surgeon in NYC and it cost me the same as my local doctor because I just had to pay my required out of pocket. But I also have a lot of dancer friends who have no health insurance and their care suffers for it because they only go if absolutely necessary and can barely afford it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Update: Baby started to be receive the last few mins but they refused to do the amnio at the office I was at because of all the contractions nd it was too risky because te chance ill go into labor from the amnio is high now and wanted to do it in a hospital setting.. We are now on our way to a hospital an hour away for te amnio..... What a disaster...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Not receive.. I meant reactive


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Nikki, thinking of you.

Health care wise - we do have private schemes where you can pay monthly and have health care on hand to beat waiting lists etc but they generally don't cover maternity costs.

Happy new year to you ladies in Aus / NZ, may 2013 be full of happiness and good health x


----------



## ARuppe716

Thinking about you Nikki!! Hope all goes well! 

Wondering how Lauren is holding up, too!!

Called my drs office and let them know we want to schedule. I'm just waiting for the dr to call me back. I'm really glad I was able to get last weeks appt rescheduled to be with the dr I really like because I think that means I get to have her for the c section as well since she's the one scheduling with me.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know but nikki they should maybe just induce u but I hope it goes ur way can't wait for ur update :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-nikki: sorry it all got changed. Hope everything goes better ans according to planned at hospital.
- Sonia: Sorry you couldn't change ur app, hope hubby or midwife can change that.

Afm: I'm starting to get ticked off with people, they are calling, sending emails or posting asking where baby is!!!!! It's not even passed d date... and make me feel somewhat down. Oh well...
I'm in a crazy cleaning state right now... was in one all day yesterday too.


----------



## sassy_mom

DeedeeBeester said:


> -nikki: sorry it all got changed. Hope everything goes better ans according to planned at hospital.
> - Sonia: Sorry you couldn't change ur app, hope hubby or midwife can change that.
> 
> Afm: I'm starting to get ticked off with people, they are calling, sending emails or posting asking where baby is!!!!! It's not even passed d date... and make me feel somewhat down. Oh well...
> I'm in a crazy cleaning state right now... was in one all day yesterday too.

Seriously why are they calling already? You still have 9 days until your due date. Crazy folks. :haha: You should make a big posting on facebook and send out a massive text ... QUIT BOTHERING ME. I'LL TELL YOU WHEN! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah! It's crazy and to be honest it's mostly hubby's family. I don't get them sometimes. Mil told me I shouldn't get an induction even if I was 10 days late... to let Jesus handle it. I mean... ok, but I'm sure Jesus wants us safe.... haha. And know she sends emails saying stuff like her bags are ready, where is he. She is so ready....etc. and that's just one example... people acting he is already late!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sorry, I suck at typing without the computer. Lol.


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee- im right there with you! And the people who ask the most are the people who hated the same thing when they were pregnant!! That's why we're not telling anyone when we schedule the C... I would never hear the end of it!! I love how people ask if baby is here... As if I would have the kid and keep it a big secret!! I even reassured my mom that I would in fact call her if I went into labor!!


----------



## CharlieO

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee- im right there with you! And the people who ask the most are the people who hated the same thing when they were pregnant!! That's why we're not telling anyone when we schedule the C... I would never hear the end of it!! I love how people ask if baby is here... As if I would have the kid and keep it a big secret!! I even reassured my mom that I would in fact call her if I went into labor!!

We're not telling people about our c-section (other than our parents) either. If someone else needs an emergency section then we'll get bumped down the list (rightly so) and i just dont want to deal with the "is he here yet?!" while preparing for surgery!


----------



## Soniamillie01

We won't be telling people when it happens other than our partners and they are on strict guidance that it must not get out on Facebook. We want to announce his arrival when we are ready


----------



## brieri1

Terrible night and turning into a terrible day. I woke up just after midnight last night feeling incredibly nauseated and crampy. I finally got back to sleep at almost 5 after going pee every 10 minutes for the 5 hours and trying everything I could to curb the nausea. I have so much pressure in my hips. I don't know how I could do this for another couple weeks. I'm so exhausted. Do you think these things are normal? Should I call my midwife and ask her if these are signs that something is wrong? Baby has been moving just fine today, by the way, and I usually take that as a sign that everything is on track.


----------



## Cailidgh

the pressure in your hips is probably baby moving down and engaging its head ready.

I'm getting the awful cramping today because i overdid it and lifted heavy stuff despite the fact i cant walk, but i had to get that laundry done somehow!! 

I know this is TMI, but do any of you other ladies have piles? I'm really worried its going ot make the birth a lot more uncomfortable.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thanks kaicee, ive been in bed all day, i have this overwhelming feeling their going to tell me shes not ready and ill be super dissapointed, but i def want her healthy and they woukd wait til next week..
> 
> The house is clean an ready, our bags are packed, but ive just been so sad today..sleeping all day, not wanting to eat....i think its cuz it may be all over tomorrow... I cant wait for the next chapter though...just cant wait to see her!

It was weird not feeling her move inside me anymore but now she sleeps on me. You can't beat that.

Good things about delivering:
Baby!!!
Heartburn is gone.
I have room for food.
I can bend over.
I can put on shoes.
I no longer pant going up the steps.
Skin to skin contact
Baby!!!

Bad  things:
Labor
Discharge from everywhere
Stitches
Worrying about baby

Things that aren't that bad:
Sleep deprivation (you manage)
The first pee (mine was 750mls!)
The first BM (take the stool softener)
Epidurals


Nikki - you have lots to look forward to!!!


----------



## Cailidgh

Don't forget teh added bonus of the weight off you (literally). You can hand that baby to someone else for a few minutes. "here.. i've been carrying htis for 9 months, your turn!"


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Update: just had amnio and was monitored.. Contractions were painful but no cervical changes.. Waiting on results.. Should be at my regular ob's office within n hour nd a half and will know what's going on for induction...


----------



## Cailidgh

fingers are crossed for you Nikki! Sounds liek that little one is nice and comfy in there. Try singing :D

(it usually brings on braxton hicks when I sing.. I assume its the same for everyone else too)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh I have really odd sort of like shooting pains in my boobs tonight, very weird. Lower back ache and burning upper tummy on either side that comes and goes. Heavy pre-period like ovary ache, had all of these in the last week and no joy so think we'll be a 2013 baby.


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh I have really odd sort of like shooting pains in my boobs tonight, very weird. Lower back ache and burning upper tummy on either side that comes and goes. Heavy pre-period like ovary ache, had all of these in the last week and no joy so think we'll be a 2013 baby.

I keep having random pains and twinges and early signs but nothing ever comes of it so I'm hopping on the 2013 wagon with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I wish someone would invent a big, massive flashing neon light that says 'this is it' ! I'm sure we'll know what it happens but wish I knew when that would be.


----------



## sassy_mom

How about you Melly ... anything going on?


----------



## ARuppe716

So I got the last appt available with my favorite doctor this week... Friday at 5pm!! Ugh... It's going to be such a long week! And a long Friday... I can have a light breakfast and then nothing. I'm going to be such a grump! But I'm glad we have a date and if I go into labor before then, even better!! But I'm glad we have a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad you now have a date hun, hopefully the week won't drag too much x


----------



## Lilahbear

Mine will def be a 2013 baby too and I'm having no possible early labour symptoms at all, although my due date isnt till Sunday.


----------



## mellywelly

sassy_mom said:


> How about you Melly ... anything going on?

Nothing :nope: feel pressure low down but that's it, think nothing is happening tonight at least, still hoping something may start tomorrow .....and then I've got my sweep on wed if nothing by then.


----------



## brieri1

My next midwife appointment is on my due date. Pretty sure I'll be going to it.


----------



## Cailidgh

aww i was getting all excited as ben having bad pains all day, and bad cramps this evening... thn it stopped. dagnabbit.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki - Excited to find out when you're going to be meeting Ella! :) Sorry it didn't go to plan earlier.

Aruppe - Glad you're all sorted for Friday, with a good doctor. Hope the week doesn't drag too much.

Sassy - I'm feeling a little better today, so hopefully it's a turning point & I'll be recovered by the end of the week (though I fear my cough may linger & now I can smell the infection in my sinuses, yuck!) DS is a different person today - his immune system must be much better than mine! Is your chest any better?

Sonia - Sorry things aren't going your way :hugs:

Melly - For some reason I have a feeling you'll be one of the ones who goes into labour suddenly. Not sure why though.

I had my growth scan today & baby is measuring on the 10th centile, which is much bigger than DS, so I'm happy. Got another growth scan in two weeks (at 38wks) to decide whether to induce somewhere between 38 & 40 weeks if nothing happens of it's own accord first :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - I'd get so annoyed with people asking all the time. You're obviously kinder than me as I'd just tell them to leave me alone!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sick of people telling me how HUGE I am, drives me crazy! Why do people think it is ok to say stuff like that, especially women who seem to be the worse! I'm like hello I am 9 moths pregnant!


----------



## brieri1

I don't know what happened, but I just got a major energy spike. I made crepes for lunch, vacuumed the house, did all the laundry, planned all the meals for this week, made a shopping list, and my husband doesn't know it yet, but now we're going shopping.


----------



## claireb86

I'm getting contractions every 4 mins lasting about 1 min each for the last hour. I'm not in much pain apart from back pain. When would you ring the hospital? It's my second baby so wouldn't want to leave things too late but if they aren't painful enough have I got long time to wait?


----------



## brieri1

Braxton Hicks contractions can be regular. If they aren't increasing in intensity along with getting closer together and longer, than they probably aren't real contractions. But I'm not familiar with your first labor. Were you in a lot of pain with the first one?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I want to cry and scream and everything! 

So we got the first test results and in order to induce today the results had to be over 50. They came back at 44. It doesnt mean she is not mature, it just means the results were inconclusive and they have to do another test on the fluid but it needs to be sent out to a special lab... Well its the holiday so i wint have the results untul my apptmnt wednesday morning, then if its ok we will schedule induction hopefully by thursday or friday. I want her to be healthy, but im so tired from the contractions, they were off the charts all day every 2-3 mins, i just cried. I seriously am just so exhausted and in pain, but there has been no cervix change so its not active labor... Just need to hang in a few more days..


----------



## mommyof2peas

brieri1 said:


> I don't know what happened, but I just got a major energy spike. I made crepes for lunch, vacuumed the house, did all the laundry, planned all the meals for this week, made a shopping list, and my husband doesn't know it yet, but now we're going shopping.

I made crepes yesterday for lunch. They were so yummy I almost made them again.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And yes the amnio was very painful because he had to wait for the baby to move, she got all curious and he ended up sitting with a needke in my stomach fir an extra 30 seconds.. And then took the fluid... I feel like a pincusion, ive had 3 internal exams, 4 nsts, blood drawn, and a rhogam shot in my ass. Im sorry im being a downer, im just so shot.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm sorry you had a rough day Nikki!! Hopefully you'll get some good news soon! Or she will decide that she is good and ready to meet the world and is also tired of the contractions!


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh Nikki, I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds like you are having a tough time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I really am.. I just cried ... I know im hormonal, but not really how i wanted to spend new years... Just trying to stay positive for wednesday... Gunna take a shower and raise my legs because im so swollen today for some reason... And maybe nap.. Thank you all for the support.. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## mellywelly

Oh nikki I can't begin to imagine what you are going through:hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So sorry Nikki! Thinking of you, hoping Wednesday gets here soon.


----------



## La Mere

Oh, Nikki! :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry you had such a rough day, hun! Get some well deserved rest and I hope your contractions ease up or start making some changes! <3 you.

Claire- I know the common rule for timing contractions are 5-1-1 or 3-1-1. Not sure what to.do.if.they are not painful.. But as PP said, I don't know about your first labor or how painful your contractions were. Maybe you should call your dr just to check in?

Afm: I am pretty sure I am seeing some of my mucus plug! First saw it last night (tmi alert) and it looked like someone blew their nose in my panties! :rofl: and just went to the bathroom a few minutes ago, wiped and saw more of the same! :happydance: maybe I shouldn't get to excited but my cramping and backache are getting more achy and soreness inducing.

Hope all the ladies who are/have been sick are feeling better. I'm doing my best to stave off DD and FaIL's cold...but now I have a cough and the sniffles. Gonna do some more cleaning and try to take it easy as possible. Much much love to all you ladies! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah Nikki hun, I am thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, so if anybody is interested: I just bought 5 Dinkledooz one-size cloth diapers for less than $40.00 with free shipping at gogonatural.com So I payed $8.00 for each. The *year2012* code will give you 50% off. The original price before the code must be higher than $75.00 for the free shipping (that's why I got 5).


----------



## Kaiecee

Finally back from hospital and baby is doing good Riley weights almost 7 1/2 pounds my liquid is good his movements werent a lot there so they said to keep an eye but I told her he must just be sleepy cuz he moves a lot at home and at night so she wasn't too worried I have another appoint Friday then Tuesday then just the day before the cesarian for blood test but its now coming so fast so I have to get my last things done this week and next then ill be 100% ready :) 

Nikki
I really thought they would have induced u I hope it happens Wednesday or at least this week and I know it must have been uncomfortable all those needles and tests


----------



## DittyByrd

claireb86 said:


> I'm getting contractions every 4 mins lasting about 1 min each for the last hour. I'm not in much pain apart from back pain. When would you ring the hospital? It's my second baby so wouldn't want to leave things too late but if they aren't painful enough have I got long time to wait?

I was told to call the hospital when contractions were every 5 minutes, lasting a minute each over at least an hour. Sounds like it's worth a ring.


----------



## Kaiecee

Forgot to mention that Riley supposedly has a lot of hair can't wait to see if its true or not :)


----------



## mellywelly

I've got really bad lower backache with occasional period type cramps, but had this a few days ago so I'm not going to read anything into it!


----------



## Cailidgh

argh i keep losing track of time with this pregnancy! For most of it I thought I had two extra weeks until it got to christmas and hte dates didnt add up to the time left over.. so thats 2 weeks disappeared somewhere.. then I thought I had 5 more sleeps before induction day... an its actually 3.. what is going on with my brain and numbers?! lol


----------



## claireb86

Hmmm think this baby is playing games. They were getting more painful but just had a bath and they have died down :(
1st labour was quite long but didn't get too intense until the end really.


----------



## mellywelly

Happy new year to everyone, hope we all have safe deliveries and healthy babies, and a fantastic 2013!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U toomelly! Still 7:30 here lol...


----------



## Lilahbear

Happy New Year! Here's to a great 2013! x


----------



## ARuppe716

Hooray! Here's to 2013- a year filled with baby cuddles, diapers, and plenty of adventures!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy New Years everyone even tho it's still 8:20 here :)


----------



## brieri1

Its 6:25 PM here. Anyone got any New Year resolutions they want to share? For me, I'm going back to school, so I'd like to get good grades, get this baby weight off in a healthy way, and make sure my daughter doesn't go a second without knowing she is loved more than anything.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone heard from Lauren??


I really would love to be the best mommy... Get rid of the weight.. And finish our living room and dining room.. That would be nice!


----------



## Lauren021406

Quick update.. After 24 hrs since inductiom started i am
Finally 8-9cm. They broke my water at 11 and contractioms started asap i was in pain until the epi at 4. Its been smooth sailing since! Nurse tiinks midnight baby!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great update! :) hope u make it just before 11:59pm !


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo Lauren!! Hold off til 12am and be the first new years baby!! Maybe the hospital gives away something... Haha!! Good luck- sounds like you're doing great!

For resolutions... Be a good mommy, get my old body back from when we got married, and try to keep our home and family happy and healthy :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Mine is similar to all ur resolutions have a healthy baby be a great mom to all my boys and a loving wife and just to be happy :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for ur next update Lauren :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikki I'm sorry!!! I know all of that was frustrating and there seems to be so much info being thrown around! I hope that Wednesday brings better news and your beautiful little girl! :hugs::hugs: 

Blossom glad you are getting better. I'm still coughing my head off. I can't shake this cough at all. I keep joking that I will just cough this baby out. Oh and btw ... :D DH and I broke into the jellybeans and we very much enjoyed tasting new flavors that we don't have here in the US. :happydance: 

I had some more pains and a few minor contractions earlier and started to get excited .... then the baby said hahaha just kidding. :dohh: I don't think she is ever getting out. I'm about to go jump DH again. hahahahahahaha!!!! 

Lauren can't wait for your next update!!!!! 

Happy New Year's to all you ladies out there! It is 11pm here and DH and I are watching the Dick Clark Rockin New Year's Eve like we do every year but really I just want to go to bed. :haha: Such a party animal I know. My plans are to get back into my pre-baby jeans that I worked so hard to get into before getting pregnant. I also just plan to enjoy having my two precious girls and seeing what new wonderfulness is brought into our lives! My "little" DD will start Pre-k in 2013 so I will be bawling my eyes out come end of summer!! I may need you ladies to listen to me. :haha::haha: I am so thankful to have all of you ladies to head into this new year with!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lillian33

How exciting Lauren!! Looking forward to an update on your little ones arrival.

Nikki sending big hugs, what a nightmare day you had, you're one step closer to meeting Ella though, focus on that :)

Sassy & Blossom, really hoping you're both feeling better. Big hugs.

Sonia, sorry you're going through such an awful time trying to get your doc to listen, really hope it all works out for you.

There is so much to learn being a new mum, Wowzers every day/night has been different! Hopefully my little man settles into a nice routine soon. One week old tmrw <3

Hope everyone else is doing well, hoping for more baby updates soon! xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Lauren, wow, updates at 8-9cm!! Very excited for you & wondering if you're currently holding a baby? Hope it's all going well & looking forward to further updates when you're able/rested :hugs:

Nikki - What an testing day! Seems like you've had everything thrown at you & no wonder you're fed up :hugs: I'm sorry it didn't work out. Hope the pain & discomfort eases until your next appointment, or Ella decides she's put you through enough & wants to make an appearance.

Sassy - DH & I went to bed early instead of staying up for new year :haha: & I feel better again this morning. It's just a bad cough & cold now. Maybe you should get your chest listened to in case yours is changing to a chest infection? I know there's an increased risk of that in later pregnancy. Glad you enjoyed the Jellybeans :) I love the bib you sent - it's sooo cute :)

Melly - Fingers crossed for you. Not long til your sweep now though, so that might do the trick if nothing happens first. I don't think you'll have too long :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Lillian - Thank you, I think I'm recovering now! :) Glad things are going well for you. I can't believe you've had your baby so long already! :)

Totally forgot to say Happy New Year to everyone!!! Hope 2013 is extra special for us all with the new additions to our lives.

For those who already have their little ones, hope you're all enjoying being mummies & managing ok, but don't worry if it's tough, we're all here to support each other :hugs:


----------



## Lauren021406

Andrew Thomas was born via c section at 1109 pm! Had to do c section bc he was head down but facing wrong way. If someone sends me email i will email pic!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations on your NYE baby, Lauren... So exciting!

Ladies... It's January! Our month is here! :yipee:


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Lauren! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Cailidgh

Yay Lauren!! First baby of 2013? Lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad to hear he arrived safely Lauren & I really love the name :thumbup: Great way to start the new year! Hope you manage to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations Lauren!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I've woken up and still got period type cramps and backache. Normally mean I need a bm, but still got them despite having a huge poop! Going to keep my fingers crossed that something is starting to happen and going to walk the dog, to see if that brings things on too


----------



## BlossomJ

Walk that baby out Melly!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations Lauren!! And just in time for taxes!! Haha! Glad to hear that everyone seems well and you now have your little guy in your arms, what a wonderful way to start the new year!!


----------



## darkstar

Labour inducing cookies anyone? I was reading about them and found a recipe, might try them in the next few days, I'm getting sooo uncomfortable.

https://shoppingfortwo.com/Articles/Pregnancy/breakyourwatercookies.htm


----------



## Lauren021406

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats Lauren can wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Lauren, can't wait to see the pics.

Happy new year everyone, I hope that 2013 is full of health, wealth and happiness for us all.

So . . . Who will be the first baby of 2013??? Sounds like it could be you melly? Hope the walk helps and things happen before your sweep tomorrow.

Can't believe we've made if to January, edd for me tomorrow :dance:
I lost either some of, the rest of or a reformed plug in the night, exactly the same as before, snot like rubber, no blood. DH and I are going for a beach walk today, clear those cobwebs out!


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Lauren. Can't wait to see a picture! X


----------



## BlossomJ

Picture from Lauren!!! :happydance:

https://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/lynnh22/photosm_zps6405ed03.jpg


----------



## BlossomJ

You both look amazing!!! Love it! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Amazing pic Lauren, he is gorgeous just like his mummy. He really looks like you x


----------



## mellywelly

Awww what a lovely pic!!!!

My cramps have stopped again! Don't think today will be the day after all!


----------



## Lilahbear

Aw gorgeous picture Lauren! x


----------



## Cailidgh

Yay lauren! congratulations! What a beautiful picture :D


----------



## ARuppe716

Lauren- what a beautiful picture! And I love his full head of hair!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sooo cute laurennnn! Congrats!


----------



## mammaspath

LLauren.........that babie is so precious! How amazing :)we and happy new years!


----------



## prayingforbby

IT'S JANUARY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

So cute congrats :)


----------



## brieri1

He's beautiful, Lauren!

Happy New Year!


----------



## span

Congratulations Lauren he's gorgeous! 

Can't believe it's January! Come on out now all the babies that have been holding out for the right month! 

We're doing fine. Darcey was struggling with wind in the night. Just like her sister she's fine in the day but I can rarely get any wind up after night feeds. She's still going about 3 hours between feeds at night, 2-3 hours in the day. I'd forgotten how much these little people pee - no wonder I'm always thirsty! 

I shed a few tears yesterday at the thought that this is our last baby. Despite all the sickness, nausea, exhaustion, pains, worries etc it really is special to be pregnant and I loved my birth so much too. I feel so blessed - I have friends going through fertility treatment and it's so hard for them. :(

New years resolutions are: get fit again and back to pre Meg pregnancy weight (need to lose 6kg) and be the best mother and wife I can be for my lovely little family. x


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations Lauren! What a head of hair!!!

So, now that's it's January, we are in full jellybean mode!!! How many have been born to this point??? I lost track in the last week. :)

Let's talk engorgement. Imagine what two volleyballs would like like attached to your chest. Yep. And then someone glues a road map of blue veins to your chest. My breasts are killing me. My milk came in 3 days after Violet was born. The first full day was horrible. The pain is getting better and nursing/expressing/hot showers/pumping alleviate some of the discomfort.

We've had difficulties with nursing. My breasts are huge, my nipples are flat, and Violet was considered late pre-term. Late per-term babies are known to have latch issues. I have been using a nipple shield and pumping. It's getting better. I hate that I am supplementing her after feeds with a bottle but it needs to be done for her to gain weight. We have mandatory every hours feedings due to her weight. She rarely wakes up and asks to be fed so I am constantly waking her for feeds.

Birth weight: 6lb 5oz
Discharge weight: 6lb
24hr after discharge: 5lb 13oz
72hr after discharge: 6lb 1oz!!!

We're on our way up.

And BTW, I planned on having a HUGE baby based on my husband's genetics. I have 2 NB size outfits and 5 long sleeve onesies! Everything else, including 0-3 mo is enormous on her. :)


----------



## mellywelly

I tried to check my cervix again this morning, but I still can't reach it. Don't think they will be able to do the sweep tomorrow.


----------



## Cailidgh

mellywelly said:


> I tried to check my cervix again this morning, but I still can't reach it. Don't think they will be able to do the sweep tomorrow.

how do you check that? what are you looking for?


----------



## mellywelly

Cailidgh said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I tried to check my cervix again this morning, but I still can't reach it. Don't think they will be able to do the sweep tomorrow.
> 
> how do you check that? what are you looking for?Click to expand...

Lol it's just a case of finger up foo, not sure what its supposed to feel like, but it's kind of like your nose when closed and soft like your lips when open. when its hard its up high, and lowers when softened. I think thats right anyway!


----------



## Cailidgh

mellywelly said:


> Cailidgh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I tried to check my cervix again this morning, but I still can't reach it. Don't think they will be able to do the sweep tomorrow.
> 
> how do you check that? what are you looking for?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it's just a case of finger up foo, not sure what its supposed to feel like, but it's kind of like your nose when closed and soft like your lips when open. when its hard its up high, and lowers when softened. I think thats right anyway!Click to expand...

hahaha i just got the mental image of loads of pregnant women reading that, and then trying it... may give it a go in the bath later, not that i know what im doing.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm so not looking forward to DH going back to work tonight, have had him home since Friday and it's been like a little holiday, back tonight for 5 nights :( think he is hoping baby arrives very soon so he can have more time off.

No signs here, hoping we make it to consultants appointment Friday. Lost what I assume what either rest of my plug, some of plug or new plug last night but no signs today, he has been very fidgety today and felt like he completely moved again earlier or was playing swing ball with my uterus and bladder. 

Melly - happy edd, doesn't sound like your little one plans on coming today. I hope they can do the sweep tomorrow. I may try and check my cervix later too, should be interesting.


----------



## Poppy84

Cailidgh said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cailidgh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I tried to check my cervix again this morning, but I still can't reach it. Don't think they will be able to do the sweep tomorrow.
> 
> how do you check that? what are you looking for?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it's just a case of finger up foo, not sure what its supposed to feel like, but it's kind of like your nose when closed and soft like your lips when open. when its hard its up high, and lowers when softened. I think thats right anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i just got the mental image of loads of pregnant women reading that, and then trying it... may give it a go in the bath later, not that i know what im doing.Click to expand...

Haha
I can't seem to reach or get in the right position to check with the bump in the way. I heard its pretty difficult for u to feel it yourself anyway when heavily pregnant so it could be lower than u think


----------



## claireb86

I've tried checking my cervix but can't manage it so I persuaded husband to check last night. He said he could feel the baby's head and when baby was moving he felt the head push against his hand. Do u think this means my cervix is somewhat dilated?
He is hoping baby arrives before Thursday as that's when he goes back to work after Xmas hols lol


----------



## span

Melly I tried to feel my cervix last Saturday and couldn't seem to reach it. My waters started leaking 12 hours later so don't read anything into it. I think, last time, I had Meg within a couple of days of a failed self check too.....:s


----------



## Cailidgh

haha nope no good, i don't bend that way. plus i cant physically seperate my legs. when they examine me at the hospital theyll have to let me have gas and air to get through the pain of having to part my legs to let them :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

claireb86 said:


> I've tried checking my cervix but can't manage it so I persuaded husband to check last night. He said he could feel the baby's head and when baby was moving he felt the head push against his hand. Do u think this means my cervix is somewhat dilated?
> He is hoping baby arrives before Thursday as that's when he goes back to work after Xmas hols lol

Certainly sounds like baby is ready!


----------



## Cailidgh

Soniamillie01 said:


> claireb86 said:
> 
> 
> I've tried checking my cervix but can't manage it so I persuaded husband to check last night. He said he could feel the baby's head and when baby was moving he felt the head push against his hand. Do u think this means my cervix is somewhat dilated?
> He is hoping baby arrives before Thursday as that's when he goes back to work after Xmas hols lol
> 
> Certainly sounds like baby is ready!Click to expand...

another mental image going on here.. i know another lady was saying we need neon signs telling us when its time.. 

*partner checks cervix*
"yep. you're done"

i know we've all got buns in the oven but hey now.....


----------



## mellywelly

Dh is back at work tomorrow too after being off since the Thursday before Christmas, he so wanted baby to come today so he didn't have to go back tomorrow! Hopefully he'll only have to be there a day or two before he starts his paternity leave!!!!

Sonia, did your dh get his paternity leave sorted?


----------



## claireb86

Cailidgh said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claireb86 said:
> 
> 
> I've tried checking my cervix but can't manage it so I persuaded husband to check last night. He said he could feel the baby's head and when baby was moving he felt the head push against his hand. Do u think this means my cervix is somewhat dilated?
> He is hoping baby arrives before Thursday as that's when he goes back to work after Xmas hols lol
> 
> Certainly sounds like baby is ready!Click to expand...
> 
> another mental image going on here.. i know another lady was saying we need neon signs telling us when its time..
> 
> *partner checks cervix*
> "yep. you're done"
> 
> i know we've all got buns in the oven but hey now.....Click to expand...

Ha ha I know....... Just too impatient.
Well I'm gonna have a bounce on my ball see if it helps as no pains since last night.


----------



## claireb86

mellywelly said:


> Dh is back at work tomorrow too after being off since the Thursday before Christmas, he so wanted baby to come today so he didn't have to go back tomorrow! Hopefully he'll only have to be there a day or two before he starts his paternity leave!!!!
> 
> Sonia, did your dh get his paternity leave sorted?

Oh I know it's a shame they have to go back.
I'm just scared that he misses birth if its such a quick labour. He's an engineer and doesn't work close to home and depending on time of day could take a while to get home.


----------



## Cailidgh

ball bouncing sounds like fun. Is it fun? I dont havea ball.. or a working pelvic region and back.. so it probably wouldnt be much fun if i tried it.... 
like trying to sit on thin air.

levitation!

Okay i get silly when im tired.


----------



## Kaiecee

nikki
how r u and baby? hope ur feeling better :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Contractions slowed down thankfully, just resting with my legs raised because theyre so swollen all of a sudden... I have my appointment tomorrow morning at 9am, so will update everything...


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Dh is back at work tomorrow too after being off since the Thursday before Christmas, he so wanted baby to come today so he didn't have to go back tomorrow! Hopefully he'll only have to be there a day or two before he starts his paternity leave!!!!
> 
> Sonia, did your dh get his paternity leave sorted?

Sort of, he doesn't qualify for statutory paternity leave as needed to be there for 26 weeks I think, so they are allowing him to take it as holiday as he has two weeks which needs using up. So as soon as baby decides it's time he'll go on leave. 

Hopefully neither of us and our dh's will have long to wait x


----------



## Cailidgh

keepig you in my thoughts nikki. hop that swelling sods off!


----------



## brieri1

I would check my cervix, but I have no idea what to feel for. How do you tell what's going on up there?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I appreciate it ladies, u keep me going lol.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congratulations Lauren!!! He is beautiful! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS LADIES!!

After 3 days of crazy nut cleaning I officially ran out of places to clean. Hubby and I just finished soaping down the rug. I even decided we needed new curtains for the living room and had to get them. I'm now relaxing a second before I go start new years lunch/dinner. I've also been out shopping the last couple of days, I was out walking/shopping for about 6 hours sunday and 4 and something yesterday. Hubby complains too much... he says I'm too slow while waddling... lol.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Holy nesting batman! picked up toys, vacuumed, cleaned living room, cleaned fire place, Changed sheets and made king sized bed, moved glider back into living room, got dirty laundry out of bedroom. Now I'm resting before putting up swing and bassinet. Im resting now while my hubby cleans the window seals The seals are crap where we live and winter time means mildew *yuck!* So he has the bleach spray out and Im in another room


----------



## Kaiecee

same here deedee dh always tells me im too slow and i remind him i'm carrying a human inside me lol


----------



## Kaiecee

here is a question for the ladies that have already been to the hospital to have their lo's

was there something u didnt bring to the hospital that u wished u had?


----------



## darkstar

Hubby won't help me check my cervix :-( such a wuss lol

Gorgeous baby Lauren, love the hair!


----------



## jellybeans

darkstar said:


> Hubby won't help me check my cervix :-( such a wuss lol
> 
> Gorgeous baby Lauren, love the hair!

my OH won't help me either lol he's worried he'll freak too much if he feels her head!


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> here is a question for the ladies that have already been to the hospital to have their lo's
> 
> was there something u didnt bring to the hospital that u wished u had?

Here is the stuff I used that I am glad I packed:
My own toiletries
Socks and slippers. Keep in mind, your feet are likely to swell significantly after being on fluids for your c-section.
Comfy yoga pants/pajama pants.
Hairband and hairties.
Laptop/Phone.
Comfortable heavier blanket to feel like you're sleeping at home.
SNACKS

I packed everything for me and baby in one duffle bag and kept it light. I honestly wore the gown the first 2 days because of the bleeding anyway. I didn't find myself wanting for anything except that my adapter for my laptop died and I couldn't use it while I was in the hospital!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

DittyByrd said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> here is a question for the ladies that have already been to the hospital to have their lo's
> 
> was there something u didnt bring to the hospital that u wished u had?
> 
> Here is the stuff I used that I am glad I packed:
> My own toiletries
> Socks and slippers. Keep in mind, your feet are likely to swell significantly after being on fluids for your c-section.
> Comfy yoga pants/pajama pants.
> Hairband and hairties.
> Laptop/Phone.
> Comfortable heavier blanket to feel like you're sleeping at home.
> SNACKS
> 
> I packed everything for me and baby in one duffle bag and kept it light. I honestly wore the gown the first 2 days because of the bleeding anyway. I didn't find myself wanting for anything except that my adapter for my laptop died and I couldn't use it while I was in the hospital!!!Click to expand...

Thanks I was wondering I know I'm brining. My own pillow and I think I have enough clothes but like u ill probably be in the gown for a day or 2 and I'm bring a portable DVD player to watch some movies when baby is sleeping and dh is gone to rest at home what kind of snack did u being ?


----------



## Lilahbear

I think that DH was hoping not to have to go back to work too, but he is back in on Thursday (the 2nd of Jan is a public holiday in Scotland). He should get two weeks paternity leave and was hoping originally to take some annual leave on top of that, but he has changed jobs since I got pregnant and January in his new job is the busiest time of the year. It is going to be so strange when he goes back to work on Thursday and I'm not getting up to go to work as well! I'm going to really miss him.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've been on leave since dec 13 and it feels really odd to not be going back to work tomorrow like most people I know, very odd.


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:



> I've been on leave since dec 13 and it feels really odd to not be going back to work tomorrow like most people I know, very odd.

It says on ur ticker ur due today :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Kaiecee said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I've been on leave since dec 13 and it feels really odd to not be going back to work tomorrow like most people I know, very odd.
> 
> It says on ur ticker ur due today :)Click to expand...

Gosh so it does! It's odd how one says today and one days tomorrow! My friend just called me and is convinced he will be here tomorrow.

I'm feelin really sicky tonight, which I hope isn't this bug that has been going around as a few of my friends and family have had it. Baby has been really fidgety today which makes me wonder if he has moved. I know it's quite unlikely at this stage with limited space but boy did it hurt! I normally can feel what I can only describe as two fists in my lower uterus and when I bend forward I can really feel them, that feeling has completely gone now and having alot of movements up top which haven't had for a while. Who knows!

How are you enjoying time with your son?


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> I've been on leave since dec 13 and it feels really odd to not be going back to work tomorrow like most people I know, very odd.

It has certainly been a strange time of year to go on maternity leave. I worked until the 20th Dec, so for me it's just felt like I'm on Xmas holidays as I have technically been on annual leave. Official maternity leave starts on Thursday!


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> I've been on leave since dec 13 and it feels really odd to not be going back to work tomorrow like most people I know, very odd.
> 
> It says on ur ticker ur due today :)Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh so it does! It's odd how one says today and one days tomorrow! My friend just called me and is convinced he will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm feelin really sicky tonight, which I hope isn't this bug that has been going around as a few of my friends and family have had it. Baby has been really fidgety today which makes me wonder if he has moved. I know it's quite unlikely at this stage with limited space but boy did it hurt! I normally can feel what I can only describe as two fists in my lower uterus and when I bend forward I can really feel them, that feeling has completely gone now and having alot of movements up top which haven't had for a while. Who knows!
> 
> How are you enjoying time with your son?Click to expand...

He left this afternoon I always feel like I don't have ENOUGHT time to do everything with him that I'd like since its only been since last summer his fater has him majority of the time because if school etc but I call him a lot can't wait to show him his little brother when he comes back :) 

Well I hope for u it's soon I think a lot of us are getting uncomfortable and I really hope it's not a cold ur getting


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren he is so handsome!!!! Congrats! I hope you and baby are doing well. 

Melly congrats on being the first to your due date but dang that you have to wait now.

DH and I went shopping and I had some serious pain going on but never turned into anything. It has been going on since last night but will go away and come back hours later. UGH! I go to the doctor tomorrow so we will see what they say. I can only guess that something has changed in the two weeks since I've been there. I'm so done! I have this terrible feeling that they will tell me there has been no change and I will be pregnant forever! :haha::haha:

This cough has me annoyed beyond belief! Coughed really hard earlier and soaked myself. UGH! I was wearing a liner but yea that wasn't even enough to save me. Thankfully I was home when it happened.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's Sonia's due date today too :)


----------



## Lillian33

Huge Congrats Lauren! He is just beautiful & rivals my Harry in the hair department!!

Thanks for the parenting updates Ditty & Span! I must admit I'm struggling a bit with the breast feeding thing- not so much the latch or anything but more so knowing if he is getting enough, to feed on just one boob per feed so as to make sure that he gets that hind milk or two boob feeds, to hold him off If he has only fed an hour ago aarrgghh so confusing & so much info which bits to take!!! Sorry for the rant! Breastfeeding is a challenge!

Kaiecee, I wish I had my suitcase but as my c-section was emergency I had nothing til second day! But I agree with Ditty, SNACKS! The hospital food left a lot to be desired!

Sorry for the long post! Hope the ladies who have hit their due dates have news soon! And that everyone is doing ok, big hugs xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

That's what I'm thinking for my other 2 I had no snacks and I was hungry in between meals my ex never even brought me Any food but dh knows me and he has McDonald's waiting for me on the 2nd day :)


----------



## Betheney

Lillian even tho I BF Eva I had all the same concerns as you. In the nurserybi was suppose to give Remi a BF then guess how big it was and do top ups via his gastric tube, I was telling them he didn't get anything and to top up a full feed and they were constantly telling me to have more confidence in my supply.

Now I'm taking a lot more laid back approach, some feeds we have one side and some we have two, I always try and push two because doing only one wasn't good with Eva and she lost a lot of weight. I also don't worry at all about the length between feeds some days it every hour to 2 hours and some it's every 4 hours. Just go with the flow and fees whenever baby wants. I secretly love the cluster feeds because I know it's going to boost my supply and Remi always had good weigh ins after cluster feed days.

You'll feel better about your supply once you start having lots of weigh ins and see baby is gaining.

- edit -

Just thought I should add. I find the volume he takes if he takes one side seems to.be smaller even if he gets more hindmilk because he'll want to feed again sooner than a two side feed.

Also a lactation consultant told me there's alot less emphasis on foremilk hindmilk these days and you shouldn't let it concern you.


----------



## Lauren021406

Thank you everyone im so in love!


----------



## brieri1

Making vegetable korma for dinner, yet another probably failing attempt at food induced labor. I made the huge mistake of touching my face after cutting a jalepeno pepper... My skin is on fire.


----------



## sassy_mom

I feel you Brieri! I have been walking all over the place for hours at a time. DTD silly ... although I'm rather enjoying all the action with DH! hahahaha! He is too. :haha::haha: Here is my what I hope to be my last bump shot.

39 + 5 ... Sorry the picture is so blurry. My camera is having issues! But you can still see the huge bump! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







000_0035.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Nothing here yet been feeling very tired the last couple of days and last night I decided to clean the lounge room and sort out my sons toys as he got so much for Christmas (my mum went a little overboard) got half way done with the lounge and went to bed as it was 11:30pm haha now just waiting for my son to finish his nap so I can finish everything as I now need to re do his room to fit the toys we are taking out of the lounge room in there haha. I go back to the doctors on the 4th and I will be talking to him about inducing me as I can't risk going over due OH has cort (for something he done when he was younger) 5 days after my due date :S and then we are going away the weekend after that very full couple of weeks for us. Might start cleaning up and try to clean this baby out haha wish me luck


----------



## brieri1

I went for a walk today, too. My korma turned out super spicy. It was glorious. I love spicy Indian food. I have nights where I'm cramping so bad I can't sleep, but it eventually ends, and that's that. So frustrating. People are starting to place bets on when she'll come. I know they don't mean any harm by it, but it feels like a lot of pressure to me.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on your beautiful boy, Lauren! Love his hair!

Yay Melly and Sonia on it being your due date! Hope your babies don't keep you waiting too long now!

For you ladies who were wondering about self checking your cervix.. Here is a good link I found that explains it very well. https://m.voices.yahoo.com/checking-cervix-dialation-guide-checking-7434352.html?cat=52 Luckily my hubby isn't squimish about helping me out and he felt the baby's head about a week or so ago. Still seeing my plug coming out... Haven't had much cramping today, but didn't :sex: this morning like normal... But my back has been aching and have some tightenings!


----------



## Kaiecee

I think the beging of pregnancy is stressful waiting for that bfp and near the end looking for any symptom showing progression towards labour


----------



## brieri1

I know this is TMI, but my regularity has changed so much the last few days. Its become that every time I eat something, anything, even if its just an apple or a few m&m's, I have to go to the bathroom. I've never had so many bowel movements in one day before! I think I'm at like 5 today.


----------



## brieri1

BTW, I've been reading the posts of the ladies that were due at the end of December and are still waiting for their babies to come... I just know that's gonna be me in a few days. They said the average first baby is 5 days late... That puts me at January 9th. That's pretty disheartening.


----------



## Kaiecee

Packing my bags and wow I have a lot of stuff lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Ugh... Feel like crap today. Dh and I went to a movie and did some food shopping to stock the freezer but once I came home I felt terrible. I have no appetite and a pounding headache with sinus type pressure. I had a ton of bm's the last few days and today my system did not want to cooperate. We're on our way home from the inlaws house and I can't wait to just curl up in my bed in the dark :(


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> Ugh... Feel like crap today. Dh and I went to a movie and did some food shopping to stock the freezer but once I came home I felt terrible. I have no appetite and a pounding headache with sinus type pressure. I had a ton of bm's the last few days and today my system did not want to cooperate. We're on our way home from the inlaws house and I can't wait to just curl up in my bed in the dark :(

So sorry you are feeling so bad. Hopefully a good nights sleep will help you feel better. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brieri1

ARuppe716 said:


> Ugh... Feel like crap today. Dh and I went to a movie and did some food shopping to stock the freezer but once I came home I felt terrible. I have no appetite and a pounding headache with sinus type pressure. I had a ton of bm's the last few days and today my system did not want to cooperate. We're on our way home from the inlaws house and I can't wait to just curl up in my bed in the dark :(

Have you been having a lot of headaches? Any swelling to go along with it? My midwife tells me some of the things you mentioned are signs of pre-eclampsia. Not to scare you or anything, I'm really not trying to.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks brieri... It did cross my mind but I've had no headaches lately and if anything my swelling has been better over the last week or so! I'm getting over a cold and have been congested so I think it's sinus related. I just hate getting like this because I can only take so much and if I have a headache that gets bad even when not pregnant it makes me nauseous. However, if I wake up in the morning with it still I will call my OB... Luckily it seems to be fading a bit now. But thank you for the heads up!! I would hate to get this far and start to have issues... Friday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Betheney

Preeclampsia headaches are not able to be helped with panadol and usuallyy accompanied with vision disturbances. I had headaches with my preeclampsia and every doctor said without the vision disturbances and the fact that parasol helps even tho ot didn't fully get rid of the headaches means it's just a regular old headache. I had a constant headache for about 3 weeks and as long as panadol helped the doctors said it had nothing to do with my preeclampsia.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Betheney!! My vision has been crap this whole pregnancy but I've read thats normal. Just need my glasses a bit more... Apparently it goes away after having the baby. Something about your eyes drying out more. But I never have the vision combined with a headache so I figure I'm in the clear.


----------



## sassy_mom

Not sure what is causing this pain but I've been coughing what feels like non stop and now I have a bad pain on the top right of my bump. It doesn't feel like a pulled muscle from the coughing but not sure. I'll be happy to go to the doctor tomorrow. There isn't much else I can do to stop the coughing and I only hope that it isn't effecting the baby.


----------



## Lilahbear

Had a bit of a suprise this morning. Woke up at 2am and my panty liner was wet and pink. Just up at triage now and they have confirmed my waters have broken.Getting waves of bad period pains so hopefully this is it, if not I've been booked in for an induction at 9am on the 3rd.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Lilahbear! Sounds like "This is it" to me. :) :) :) x


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilabear
Hope this is it cant wait for ur update


----------



## jrowenj

Yeeahhh lilahhh!!

Sassy- not sure what it could be. Hope youf eel better though


----------



## Betheney

Go lilah go!


----------



## darkstar

Great news Lilah!


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel so sick I get more dizzy spells and headaches my dr. Wrote it down when I saw them
On Monday but didn't say anything and tonight I've been throwing up I usually do but it seemed to have gone away for a week or Sonia it's back trust me when baby comes out I won't miss being sick all the time


----------



## span

Ooh good luck Lilah! X


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Lilah!!! Good luck and can't wait for your updates! 

The pain finally subsided. I think it was a combination of where her feet I guess were and me coughing so hard squeezing them. I think it just made a sore spot because I couldn't get a break from the coughing. I finally got in a warm shower and took in the steam for awhile. 

I tried to get DH to feel for my cervix but he said nah just let the doctor do it tomorrow. lol! Fair enough. He did say something was stabbing him back in there while we were at it. :haha::haha: Not sure what that means but it sounded funny to me and hopefully promising? :shrug: Since we DTD, I've been having LOADS of pressure and what I can only assume is her head in my pelvis rolling or pushing ... it doesn't feel great whatever it is. I feel like she should be falling out by now because her head has to be all the way engaged. At least, that is the feeling I get. I jumped quickly in the shower after the deed and had to pee .... tmi alert haha .... and quickly looked down and could have swore I saw something come out. Mucous plug maybe? I don't know as it was out and down the drain before I ever got a good look. :shrug: We will see what tomorrow brings. I am hoping not to have a hysterical coughing fit as I have been every night. I'm off to try and get a little sleep. Especially if we are headed in the right direction ... I need some energy to get her out! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ultrasound for me tomorrow. :) Checking growth, fluid levels and placenta. As I have gestational diabetes and sometimes the placenta stops functioning so well.

Talk of induction at 39 weeks, but if there is no other medical reason I'll push for 40. But, its highly doubtful I'll be allowed to pass my EDD.

So exciting ladies... January is here and its raining Jellybeans! :wohoo:


----------



## ARuppe716

Yay Lilah!! so exciting!


----------



## Lillian33

Ooh good luck Lilah!! Will be stalking for updates!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Lilah, will be thinking of you.

Aruppe - sorry you're not feeling great, hope the headache passes.

Sassy - hope you manage to get some rest and the cough disappears soon.

Afm, I developed this throbbing headache last night, not suffered with them at all. I told myself if still here this morning I would call them. Have woke up and it's gone. No swelling or visual disturbances so assume just a headache.

Due date for me :dance: no signs! My money's on Saturday x


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck lilah!!!!!

Sweep day for me, at least it's first thing this morning so if they can reach it gives me all day to respond to it!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope it goes well melly x


----------



## darkstar

Wow I can't believe we have 40 weekers now


----------



## mellywelly

OMG what a palarva! I've left my car keys in my coat pocket, which is in the car which dh has locked and gone to work! All my maternity notes are also locked in the boot!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh no, is he far away?


----------



## mellywelly

Fil has brought me in, the have seen me without my notes. Baby still not engaged and still back to back, but they are sending me for a scan to check fluid levels, so get an unexpected viewing of baby! They will then do the sweep!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let us know how you get on. Nice to have an unexpected scan. Are they concerned about fluid levels? X


----------



## darkstar

The scan is a nice surprise, make sure they stay away from the genitals, you're team yellow aren't you? I had a scan last week and his junk was very clearly visible!


----------



## Soniamillie01

^ his junk :rofl:


----------



## mellywelly

Didn't see any bits, think they wanted to check levels with me leaking last time. Think it's about 8.6 lb, ouch! Just waiting to be called for sweep now! Cant believe the little blighter hasn't engaged!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yah for no bits, team yellow all the way! Hope the sweep is ok hun x


----------



## mellywelly

Cervix completly closed so couldn't do sweep. Induction booked for 11th if nothing happens before then. They will only give me one dose of the gel up foo this time, no drip, if doesn't work its straight for a c section. He also spoke of risk of the shoulder thing, he wants a Dr there at delivery incase.

Update- I'm now bleeding, presume this is normal and just from the midwife probing about?


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, I wouldn't have expected to hear cervix closed and no engagement. Maybe thats why I couldn't have one with DD prior to labor I never had any cervical changes. I just assumed they didn't do them in the US. 

Your baby just loves your womb and is so safe and comfy. Never wants to leave.

8lbs 6oz... Yikes! And they will let you go a week more. I'm glad they are watching you and will have a DR. there just in case.


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Cervix completly closed so couldn't do sweep. Induction booked for 11th if nothing happens before then. They will only give me one dose of the gel up foo this time, no drip, if doesn't work its straight for a c section. He also spoke of risk of the shoulder thing, he wants a Dr there at delivery incase.
> 
> Update- I'm now bleeding, presume this is normal and just from the midwife probing about?

Ah sorry they couldn't do it, did they say shoulder risk due to size?


----------



## mellywelly

I think thats what he was hinting at Sonia, but seemed more of a precaution rather than a worry.


----------



## claireb86

I have a feeling the next 'batch' of babies due will all go over due date :(


----------



## darkstar

claireb86 said:


> I have a feeling the next 'batch' of babies due will all go over due date :(

I'm certain I will, my instincts are pretty strong on it plus my others were late


----------



## claireb86

darkstar said:


> claireb86 said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the next 'batch' of babies due will all go over due date :(
> 
> I'm certain I will, my instincts are pretty strong on it plus my others were lateClick to expand...

My Ds was 8 days late so I'm expecting this little guy to go over too. 3 more days till due date so will find out soon enough.


----------



## Kaiecee

Melly
If u get induced on the 11th we will be due at the same day :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to the in laws for the night till tomorrow just so I can get the last bit of stuff in town then back home to finish up last minute stuff here since its 9 days and counting till lo is here :) 

Dh madero a banana and strawberry smoothie this morning :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck lilac!!!! :) woohoo!!

That stinks melly!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
When's ur appointment I hope I see ur update before I leave today good luck :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I'm here now :) all the nurses told me they scheduled my induction :) that's I'd see her by Friday!! But I haven't seen the doc yet so will let u know exact day.. I think thurs or fri!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I'm here now :) all the nurses told me they scheduled my induction :) that's I'd see her by Friday!! But I haven't seen the doc yet so will let u know exact day.. I think thurs or fri!!

thats great nikki ill be about a week after u :)
can't wait to see ella good luck cant wait for ur next update :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Tomorrow at 2:30!! They're gunna ripen me with a balloon around 5pm.. Then he's coming in Friday at 5am to take it out.. Then she'll be in my arms within a few hours and if she sits put then they'll c section within 5-6 hrs!!! But well def have her by Friday!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

That's great news nikki!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo!! Looks like we'll be birthday buddies, Nikki!! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news Nikki x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahaha yupp what times ur c section Amanda???


----------



## ARuppe716

Not until 5pm! :( I can't eat or drink anything starting at 9am...I'm going to be a total crab all day!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh jeez I would be too!!! Well be holding our little ones the same day for sure ;)!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats nikki & aruppe
Mine will be a week from u I can't wait :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I could be Friday too, if consultant decides to induce at appointment or c section, although I think they'll ask me to go back Saturday or Monday x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Fingers crossed Sonia!!! :)


----------



## brieri1

I'm always excited to get on here to see what babies are making their appearance!


----------



## mellywelly

It's been about 6 hours now and I'm still lightly bleeding, do you think this is normal?


----------



## ARuppe716

Looks like the 4th could be a big day here on our board!! 

I'm almost more stressed out now that I have a date because I have a deadline to get everything done, and everytime I cross something off my list I feel like 4 more things get added!! I just re-packed my suitcase now that I know how many days I will be staying and what I'll need to my surgical healing. I'm in the process of re-packing LO's bag, too. I just went on a spree of sanitizing bottles, toys, etc. and getting my pump ready to go in case I have any issues coming out of the c-section (I know I shouldn't have issues but better safe than sorry!) THe last load of baby clothes is in the dryer which is actually all the big stuff that he'll grow into but at least it will all be done. I'm also cleaning in the house trying to get it ready for us to come home and ready for all the visitors we will have afterwards! It was crazy leaving my in-laws' house yesterday and telling them we would see them on Friday...it felt so far away when I scheduled it but now it's Wednesday and I have so much to do still.


----------



## brieri1

My due date's the 4th. It would be cool if I joined those on a schedule. My dad says she's coming on the 7th, he just has a feeling about it. But he also thought I was having a boy, so, we'll see. My sister predicts tomorrow, and my mom predicts a week late, like she was with her first.


----------



## ARuppe716

Brieri- I'll send you happy baby vibes on Friday! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies, this is going to sound really odd but it's just occurred to me that I've not once actually visualised baby being here at home with us, is that odd? I mean like I haven't imagined DH and I being here and baby being in the room with us in his Moses basket etc. I am sure I probably have but freaked me out for a minute.


----------



## mellywelly

Wonder if lilah has her baby yet???


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> It's been about 6 hours now and I'm still lightly bleeding, do you think this is normal?

Melly - how's the bleeding now? I would say it's from the attempted sweep earlier but if it gets any heavier would be worth a call?


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok ... just had a chance to log on. Went to the doctor this morning after a night full of pain. I really thought I would have to go to the hospital last night but held out to see what the doctor would say. 

Drum roll: 3 cm dilated, 50% effaced and they stripped my membranes (sweep) while I was there. They gave me the option of whether I wanted it or not and I took it because they automatically induce you at 41 weeks so I would rather take the sweep than have to have pitocin. I went into the hospital with DD and I was dilated to 3 cm so hopefully in the next day or two. :happydance: I'm just going to finish up a few things around here and wait on her arrival!!! I wonder if she will decide to come on her due date like her big sister! That is tomorrow. :D 

Melly sorry to hear that baby isn't even engaged yet! That is crazy. 

Sonia, I really just started thinking about having another little baby here. It was a bit overwhelming!! It will be wonderful though!


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> It's been about 6 hours now and I'm still lightly bleeding, do you think this is normal?
> 
> Melly - how's the bleeding now? I would say it's from the attempted sweep earlier but if it gets any heavier would be worth a call?Click to expand...

It's fairly light just doesn't seem to be stopping. The midwife didn't say anything about bleeding and I presumed as cervix was closed tight there wouldn't be anything?


----------



## ARuppe716

I agree that it is surreal to picture a little baby here. I try to imagine it but I have hard time seeing it! Even with everything all set up and ready to go I have a hard time believing that in less than a week we will be coming home with a little person. 

I'm thinking our board is going to have a baby explosion in the next few days!!!

I'm finishing up folding the last load worth of baby laundry and it is embarassing how much clothing this kid has. I won't need to buy clothes for months and months...I have stock piles worth of stuff for 3, 3-6, 6, 6-9, and then some stuff from 9 months all the way through a few toddler pieces! I picked things up at sales throughout the year in addition to my mom who will be a first time grandma who loves to shop and friends who don't have babies yet and love to buy baby clothes...I hope he gets to wear all of this stuff!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> It's been about 6 hours now and I'm still lightly bleeding, do you think this is normal?
> 
> Melly - how's the bleeding now? I would say it's from the attempted sweep earlier but if it gets any heavier would be worth a call?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fairly light just doesn't seem to be stopping. The midwife didn't say anything about bleeding and I presumed as cervix was closed tight there wouldn't be anything?Click to expand...

Maybe it's from where she tried but wasn't successful? X


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> It's been about 6 hours now and I'm still lightly bleeding, do you think this is normal?
> 
> Melly - how's the bleeding now? I would say it's from the attempted sweep earlier but if it gets any heavier would be worth a call?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fairly light just doesn't seem to be stopping. The midwife didn't say anything about bleeding and I presumed as cervix was closed tight there wouldn't be anything?Click to expand...

I might call them just to ask. Especially since your cervix was closed.


----------



## Soniamillie01

sassy_mom said:


> Ok ... just had a chance to log on. Went to the doctor this morning after a night full of pain. I really thought I would have to go to the hospital last night but held out to see what the doctor would say.
> 
> Drum roll: 3 cm dilated, 50% effaced and they stripped my membranes (sweep) while I was there. They gave me the option of whether I wanted it or not and I took it because they automatically induce you at 41 weeks so I would rather take the sweep than have to have pitocin. I went into the hospital with DD and I was dilated to 3 cm so hopefully in the next day or two. :happydance: I'm just going to finish up a few things around here and wait on her arrival!!! I wonder if she will decide to come on her due date like her big sister! That is tomorrow. :D
> 
> Melly sorry to hear that baby isn't even engaged yet! That is crazy.
> 
> Sonia, I really just started thinking about having another little baby here. It was a bit overwhelming!! It will be wonderful though!

Yeah for some progress! I am sure it won't be long now and maybe she will come on her due date :dance:

It just was really weird, I said to DH have you / can you visualise him here with us, he said he hadn't really thought about it and I know I hadn't really, I can in his nursery which I guess is normal as it's his room but it has freaked me out a little


----------



## La Mere

Fingers crossed for you, Sassy!

Has anyone heard anything from Lilah yet? Wonder how she is progressing!

Nikki & Amanda- Good luck with your c sections! Can't wait to see pics!

Can't believe it is only 9 days till my due date... Its a big ol' waiting game now! Hope this little guy/gal doesn't keep us waiting too much longer!

Hope everyone is doing well! Can't wait to see whose baby will be next to arrive! <3
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-01 17.44.38.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm so excited for all of you ladies that are getting good news, and know their dates already!!!

AFM: Nothing has changed, praying to God for labor. Haha, who would of thought I'd write that?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, and 39 weeks today! 1 week to DDate, but not like that means much at this point. Haha.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hopefully everything progresses fast deedee! I cant imagine how uncomfy u must be if i feel like this at almost 38 weeks...


----------



## brieri1

Here's my 39 weeks 5 days bump. I just looked at my 20 week bump, its crazy how much I've grown. This little girl is getting big!
 



Attached Files:







1:2:13.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wow brieri! Shes so low! U lookgreat!


----------



## ARuppe716

DeeDee- the end of pregnancy sucks so that nature makes us pumped for labor! Otherwise no one would do it! haha...and yay for 39 weeks! I remember when I was first pregnant and on all the boards and seeing the ladies who were as far as our January girls are now and thinking it seemed like I would never be there!

I had the nursery door open because I like to let the cat in there to get used to the room and today I found her in the freaking crib. SHe has a bad back leg due to what a spinal injury as a kitten (the shelter thinks she was hit by a car) and she has little muscle tone in that leg. Our bed is about the highest she can jump and she doesn't get on the table or counters. I've been finding cat hair in the pack n play and I think she's jumping from the bed, but I have yet to catch her in there so I haven't been able to do anything about it. I have no clue how she jumped up into the crib...it is higher than what I thought she could jump. I've been trying to keep her out of all the baby stuff so she knows what is and isn't hers, and I'm sure once baby is here crying and messing diapers she won't want anything to do with those places. Ugh...I'm still trying to figure out how the heck she got in there!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Thanks Ladies, I just want to meet him, haha. That's what i'm impatient about I guess.

I'm wishing I hadn't done it all this weekend. There isn't much for me to really do now haha. I guess I'll wash his bottles, pacifiers and milk storage things. I already disinfected all his toys, his swings, bassinet, stroller... etc.


----------



## La Mere

Has Melly posted anymore news about her bleeding?

DeeDee- I know what you mean... Just wait until your waiting to go into labor with your second! Not as nerve wrecking but still as frustrating! :rofl: Hope Matthew decides to come soon for your sake! :hugs:

Amanda- hehe, that made me giggle. I am sorry your cat was injured as a kitten... But her being in the crib and not knowing how.she made it there.. Too cute.... She sounds crafty!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> DeeDee- the end of pregnancy sucks so that nature makes us pumped for labor! Otherwise no one would do it! haha...and yay for 39 weeks! I remember when I was first pregnant and on all the boards and seeing the ladies who were as far as our January girls are now and thinking it seemed like I would never be there!
> 
> I had the nursery door open because I like to let the cat in there to get used to the room and today I found her in the freaking crib. SHe has a bad back leg due to what a spinal injury as a kitten (the shelter thinks she was hit by a car) and she has little muscle tone in that leg. Our bed is about the highest she can jump and she doesn't get on the table or counters. I've been finding cat hair in the pack n play and I think she's jumping from the bed, but I have yet to catch her in there so I haven't been able to do anything about it. I have no clue how she jumped up into the crib...it is higher than what I thought she could jump. I've been trying to keep her out of all the baby stuff so she knows what is and isn't hers, and I'm sure once baby is here crying and messing diapers she won't want anything to do with those places. Ugh...I'm still trying to figure out how the heck she got in there!

I guess every cat is different. Kitty behaves more like a dog? haha. But the one place she has restricted access to is the bassinet. Because she likes to follow and jump on feet under the blankets. What is really good for her and she learns after 1 or 2 times of saying no, is the compressed air you use for computers. LOL She despises it, we don't spray it on her, she just HATES the sound that it makes. Sometimes it works by just her looking at it and us saying no. We got her to not get on counters that way. And as far as I know she hasn't gotten into that bassinet in months.


----------



## ARuppe716

How is everyone washing the stroller, swing, etc?

Also- So baby will be over 8lbs at birth and my newborn clothing is listed as 5-8lbs. I didn't buy a lot of it since I've been measuring ahead but have a few pieces.But when I compare the NB clothes to the 0-3 and 3 month stuff there seems to be such a big size difference! What should I be taking with me to the hospital? I don't want to take a bunch of both because I'll look like the crazy new mom who WAY overpacked! haha...but I'd like to have a few outfits, especially because I have a required 4 night stay. We'll have visitors, etc. and it would be nice to put him in some cute outfits for pics.


----------



## ARuppe716

I like the compressed air idea! We have a water bottle that she gets sprayed with but I just have one in the living room for when she claws the couch (Which she always does when I'm in the room and she looks at me the whole time!). Maybe I need to get a few more and spread them around the house. She is generally a very good cat and has a very sweet disposition. I don't think she will do anything to hurt the baby intentionally but she does have her claws and she is an animal and therefore unpredictable. She is quite a lovebug and I'm just worried how she will feel losing her only child status in the house...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> How is everyone washing the stroller, swing, etc?
> 
> Also- So baby will be over 8lbs at birth and my newborn clothing is listed as 5-8lbs. I didn't buy a lot of it since I've been measuring ahead but have a few pieces.But when I compare the NB clothes to the 0-3 and 3 month stuff there seems to be such a big size difference! What should I be taking with me to the hospital? I don't want to take a bunch of both because I'll look like the crazy new mom who WAY overpacked! haha...but I'd like to have a few outfits, especially because I have a required 4 night stay. We'll have visitors, etc. and it would be nice to put him in some cute outfits for pics.

I used lysol wipes. Not sure if that's OK or not, haha. 
My niece was 8 lbs something, sister says she still used NB for hospital, and for about 3 weeks if i'm not wrong. :shrug:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> I like the compressed air idea! We have a water bottle that she gets sprayed with but I just have one in the living room for when she claws the couch (Which she always does when I'm in the room and she looks at me the whole time!). Maybe I need to get a few more and spread them around the house. She is generally a very good cat and has a very sweet disposition. I don't think she will do anything to hurt the baby intentionally but she does have her claws and she is an animal and therefore unpredictable. She is quite a lovebug and I'm just worried how she will feel losing her only child status in the house...

We tried the water before the air. She loves water... so that didn't work. LOL She will cry to play with water. That's why her water feeder has it's own tub kinda thing under it... so she cleans herself after... LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Amanda, i brought newborn. And 0-3! Ultrasounds can be off 1-2 lbs each ay..ella is estimated at 6lb 14 oz today but i think shes more!


----------



## brieri1

ARuppe716 said:


> How is everyone washing the stroller, swing, etc?
> 
> Also- So baby will be over 8lbs at birth and my newborn clothing is listed as 5-8lbs. I didn't buy a lot of it since I've been measuring ahead but have a few pieces.But when I compare the NB clothes to the 0-3 and 3 month stuff there seems to be such a big size difference! What should I be taking with me to the hospital? I don't want to take a bunch of both because I'll look like the crazy new mom who WAY overpacked! haha...but I'd like to have a few outfits, especially because I have a required 4 night stay. We'll have visitors, etc. and it would be nice to put him in some cute outfits for pics.

My sister in law pushed out a 9 pound 12 ounce baby, 22 inches long, and he still wore newborn clothes for awhile after his birth.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Back from Docs: Im 1cm dialated, still kinda thick. No plug. Scary thing though is Im measuring at 38 weeks and not 35-36. This is kinda concerning because I had loads of extra waters with my other DS and it caused his waters to burst at 36 weeks. right about now. There are all kinds of things that can be a problem when it comes to extra waters. 

I've only gained 8 pounds and most of that is just weight that Ive gained back from MS. so I haven't put on any extra weight. I'll be setting up a growth scan to see if baby is just big or if its waters again.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm taking mainly newborn and a few (like 1-2) 0-3 months, the newborn stuff in the UK is 6-10lb mainly so hoping it will be ok. Alot of people have said they had bigger babies and still used their newborn stuff


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies...I guess I'll just look at everything and try to gauge each piece to decide what I'm taking!

My cat loves water too but she does not enjoy being sprayed with it! haha! The bathroom is her favorite room in the house and she is always hanging out in the sink and bathtub. We also have issues with her water bowl because instead of drinking from it she dips her feet in it!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here we go ladies . . . The new uk series of one born every minute!


----------



## mellywelly

Bleeding seems to be stopping now, its a lot less and more brown.

Ds was 6.13 and newborn clothes were far too big, had to send dh out for tiny baby things!


----------



## brieri1

I'm taking a newborn outfit and a 0-3 months outfit just to be on the safe side. Certain brands run bigger or smaller than others, but I figure this way all bases are covered.

For you ladies who have had babies, did you start going #2 all the time before you went into labor? I'm in the bathroom like 4 or 5 times a day and that's a hell of a lot for me. I'm just trying to figure out if its a good sign or if its just something weird my body is doing.


----------



## Soniamillie01

The say increased BM and looser BM are a good sign!


----------



## mommyof2peas

brieri1 said:


> I'm taking a newborn outfit and a 0-3 months outfit just to be on the safe side. Certain brands run bigger or smaller than others, but I figure this way all bases are covered.
> 
> For you ladies who have had babies, did you start going #2 all the time before you went into labor? I'm in the bathroom like 4 or 5 times a day and that's a hell of a lot for me. I'm just trying to figure out if its a good sign or if its just something weird my body is doing.

With my last one I didnt have my clear out until I was in labor. Every time I had a contraction I had to poo. Went on for about 30 mins before I left for the hospital .


----------



## mellywelly

Trying not to feel down, but just looked at the notes my consultant wrote. He put bishops score is 4. Just googled it, and score ranges from 0-13, and said anything 5 or less is unlikely to end in a successful induction.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - glad the bleeding is settling and is more brown now :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Melly, not always true.... My bishop score is about the same, are u dilated at all? Do they use balloons to ripen u where u r?!


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: I hate hearing that. But unlikely doesn't mean the impossible. :hugs:

Nikki: So excited for you! Can't wait to see pics of your LO! :wohoo:

AFM: Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than DD was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)

I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.

I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests. 


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Leinzlove said:


> Melly: I hate hearing that. But unlikely doesn't mean the impossible. :hugs:
> 
> Nikki: So excited for you! Can't wait to see pics of your LO! :wohoo:
> 
> AFM: Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than DD was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)
> 
> I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg



Yea my placenta aged very quickly ...even at a grade 3 it wS still supplying her well... Good luck!


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> here is a question for the ladies that have already been to the hospital to have their lo's
> 
> was there something u didnt bring to the hospital that u wished u had?
> 
> Here is the stuff I used that I am glad I packed:
> My own toiletries
> Socks and slippers. Keep in mind, your feet are likely to swell significantly after being on fluids for your c-section.
> Comfy yoga pants/pajama pants.
> Hairband and hairties.
> Laptop/Phone.
> Comfortable heavier blanket to feel like you're sleeping at home.
> SNACKS
> 
> I packed everything for me and baby in one duffle bag and kept it light. I honestly wore the gown the first 2 days because of the bleeding anyway. I didn't find myself wanting for anything except that my adapter for my laptop died and I couldn't use it while I was in the hospital!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I was wondering I know I'm brining. My own pillow and I think I have enough clothes but like u ill probably be in the gown for a day or 2 and I'm bring a portable DVD player to watch some movies when baby is sleeping and dh is gone to rest at home what kind of snack did u being ?Click to expand...

I brought things like mini packs of chips, cookies, brownies, fruit strips, pop tarts. Basically non-perishables that helped get thru the night when I was hungry!


----------



## mellywelly

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Melly, not always true.... My bishop score is about the same, are u dilated at all? Do they use balloons to ripen u where u r?!

I'm not dilated at all, completely closed. We don't use balloons here, never heard of them? Is it literally just a balloon? All I'll get is one dose of this gel they put up to soften cervix, I can't remember the name of it but I think it starts with p? I'm only allowed 1 lot of it this time, and then section if nothing has happened. I had 2 lots last time and nothing happened.


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> DeeDee- the end of pregnancy sucks so that nature makes us pumped for labor! Otherwise no one would do it! haha...and yay for 39 weeks! I remember when I was first pregnant and on all the boards and seeing the ladies who were as far as our January girls are now and thinking it seemed like I would never be there!
> 
> I had the nursery door open because I like to let the cat in there to get used to the room and today I found her in the freaking crib. SHe has a bad back leg due to what a spinal injury as a kitten (the shelter thinks she was hit by a car) and she has little muscle tone in that leg. Our bed is about the highest she can jump and she doesn't get on the table or counters. I've been finding cat hair in the pack n play and I think she's jumping from the bed, but I have yet to catch her in there so I haven't been able to do anything about it. I have no clue how she jumped up into the crib...it is higher than what I thought she could jump. I've been trying to keep her out of all the baby stuff so she knows what is and isn't hers, and I'm sure once baby is here crying and messing diapers she won't want anything to do with those places. Ugh...I'm still trying to figure out how the heck she got in there!

Now that baby is here my cats want nothing to do with the nursery and they are a little apprehensive of her. I think you will be fine!


----------



## DittyByrd

Melly - My water was broken and I was -3, 50%, and 0.5cm with a posterior cervix. I delivered vaginally after an induction!!! Don't get down.


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Melly, not always true.... My bishop score is about the same, are u dilated at all? Do they use balloons to ripen u where u r?!
> 
> I'm not dilated at all, completely closed. We don't use balloons here, never heard of them? Is it literally just a balloon? All I'll get is one dose of this gel they put up to soften cervix, I can't remember the name of it but I think it starts with p? I'm only allowed 1 lot of it this time, and then section if nothing has happened. I had 2 lots last time and nothing happened.Click to expand...

Prostaglandin gel? Its also in semen, so just go jump on DH :winkwink:


----------



## brieri1

I looked up the bowel movement thing, and it says that usually starts 24-48 hours before labor starts... This is 4 or 5 days now... I'm not sure that's what it is.


----------



## mellywelly

Tried that brier, didn't work either lol. I've got some epo, so going to try that as its supposed to work in same way.


----------



## ARuppe716

I've had the increased bm's for days as well... And no baby here yet either.

Thanks Ditty!! I'm hoping the same happens with my cat!


----------



## brieri1

What is epo?


----------



## sassy_mom

I had several days of loose BM's as well. 

Am starting to feel really blah! Pains are starting up and I'm starting to feel really drained. The pain is nothing that I can't handle but I'm definitely in the uncomfy zone. I know it doesn't help that I barely slept last night because of pains .... I wish very much that DH didn't have to work tonight. Hoping to turn in early tonight and get some rest.


----------



## brieri1

I'm having some pretty crampy, painful contractions right now. I know as soon as I get excited about it or start trying to time them, they'll stop. So frustrating! I've been reading the overdue ladies thread... I just know I'll be joining in on it in a couple days.


----------



## jellybeans

I have a question ladies...did anyone notice their belly go from hard to floppy tonight it feels as if lo has gone back and dropped and I have a little fat pouch at the bottom of my bump :shrug: anyone else notice that?


----------



## sassy_mom

jellybeans said:


> I have a question ladies...did anyone notice their belly go from hard to floppy tonight it feels as if lo has gone back and dropped and I have a little fat pouch at the bottom of my bump :shrug: anyone else notice that?

Yep I had that both this time and with DD.


----------



## La Mere

Brieri- epo is evening primrose oil! 

Melly- glad.to hear bleeding has slowed. I say keep at it with DH if you can! All i've done this time is DH and epo. Same for.last time with DD.

Jenny- I've noticed that occasionally also.


----------



## jellybeans

Good glad its not just me lol hoping its a sign shes more engaged! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yea jelly! Mine did that as well! IM like omgggg im going to sag after this! :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mellywelly said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Melly, not always true.... My bishop score is about the same, are u dilated at all? Do they use balloons to ripen u where u r?!
> 
> I'm not dilated at all, completely closed. We don't use balloons here, never heard of them? Is it literally just a balloon? All I'll get is one dose of this gel they put up to soften cervix, I can't remember the name of it but I think it starts with p? I'm only allowed 1 lot of it this time, and then section if nothing has happened. I had 2 lots last time and nothing happened.Click to expand...

awe i see. yea if u are at least 1 cm dilated, what they are doing for me is inserting a regular catheter (one they would put in your bladder) but instead insert it between the cervix and sac and it is supposed to mimic babies head on my cervix in order for it to dilate.. Supposedly he said if it works correctly I will be 4-5 cm by 5am Friday (we are inserting it tomorrow night at 5pm.) He did say however, that it may happen quicker and I may lose it throughout the night. It is very uncomfortable but it works for people who are at least 1cm dilated.. and then he said he would start pitocin if needed at 5am, and we should hopefully see her in a few hours after that... Not sure if the induction will go as well as we say, but hoping for the best!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

they fill the balloon with water and it just puts pressure on the cervix all night.. not my idea of comfy.. they said if it hurts I can get pain meds though.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> they fill the balloon with water and it just puts pressure on the cervix all night.. not my idea of comfy.. they said if it hurts I can get pain meds though.

Nikki, that's the first time I've heard of that! Hope it doesn't make you too uncomfy.


----------



## DittyByrd

I had a home nurse appointment today and little Violet has gained back all of her weight since birth. They want them to gain it back by two weeks, she did it in one. Wondering if she'll be chubby in a couple of months. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> they fill the balloon with water and it just puts pressure on the cervix all night.. not my idea of comfy.. they said if it hurts I can get pain meds though.
> 
> Nikki, that's the first time I've heard of that! Hope it doesn't make you too uncomfy.Click to expand...

Yea he refuses to use gels n stuff on diabetics because u cant just stop them if needed and they can cause placental abruption...which with diabetics can cause infection very easily...


----------



## ARuppe716

Random question for ladies who already had their LO's... Did you get anything for the L&D nurses? I'd like to do something, however small, but not sure if this is normally done?


----------



## brieri1

I found my cervix! I tried to check a couple days ago, but it was too high for me to reach it. Well, today it is considerably lower. I didn't have to strain at all to reach it. It was very soft and I could fit a couple fingers in. This is way TMI, but I pulled my fingers out and they were covered in what looked like snot, guessing that is the last of my mucus plug. Are these good signs? I remember from TTC that your cervix is low when your not fertile. Is it suppose to go low when you're getting close to delivery?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Random question for ladies who already had their LO's... Did you get anything for the L&D nurses? I'd like to do something, however small, but not sure if this is normally done?

I remember Erin saying something about them appreciating donuts and coffee.


----------



## brieri1

Also, I couldn't really put my fingers inside, it felt like I was pushing on a balloon covering something hard. Her head is engaged?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> they fill the balloon with water and it just puts pressure on the cervix all night.. not my idea of comfy.. they said if it hurts I can get pain meds though.
> 
> Nikki, that's the first time I've heard of that! Hope it doesn't make you too uncomfy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea he refuses to use gels n stuff on diabetics because u cant just stop them if needed and they can cause placental abruption...which with diabetics can cause infection very easily...Click to expand...

Yeah, that makes sense. Will be thinking of you!! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> Also, I couldn't really put my fingers inside, it felt like I was pushing on a balloon covering something hard. Her head is engaged?

Sounds like you are dilated and that it may be her head you felt! :thumbup: Here is to hoping something will happen soon for you.


----------



## sassy_mom

I really don't know what to do right now. I took a warm shower and breathed in the steam and took my cough medicine which finally got my cough to ease up. I fell asleep right away and slept for 5 minutes before I sat straight up into a coughing fit. That was over an hour ago and I sound like a seal!!! I just stuck another cough drop in my mouth and have been trying to do some research. I've had bronchitis and allergy issues my whole life but they have been way better the last few years. I am at my wits end right now as my lungs are burning and hurt from all the coughing. I talked to the doctor today about it and told her how bad it was. She just told me to take cough medicine and keep doing what I was doing. Except I told her it isn't working!!!! Any ideas??? I've got a humidifier, drinking plenty of water, took my cough medicine, have cough drops, slathered up in vicks .... :shrug::shrug::shrug::cry: I need some relief!!!


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I couldn't really put my fingers inside, it felt like I was pushing on a balloon covering something hard. Her head is engaged?
> 
> Sounds like you are dilated and that it may be her head you felt! :thumbup: Here is to hoping something will happen soon for you.Click to expand...

You and me both!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikki, now I remember Sarah (La Mere) did mention her having a balloon kinda thing that you pump to do perigneal massages.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@sassy: I'm super duper sorry you are so sick! I know how congestion can be a pain by itself, can't imagine having it while being this heavily pregnant. I really hope you feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## River12

Sassy I'm so sorry you are so sick. Ive only had a stuffy nose and that's bad enough.
I have an old family member who swears by putting vicks rub on your feet a d then socks to sleep in. Weird I know and I have no idea how it actually works but she swears by it. I guess anything is worth a try.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sassy: How awful! I hope you find some relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm taking mainly newborn and a few (like 1-2) 0-3 months, the newborn stuff in the UK is 6-10lb mainly so hoping it will be ok. Alot of people have said they had bigger babies and still used their newborn stuff




jellybeans said:


> I have a question ladies...did anyone notice their belly go from hard to floppy tonight it feels as if lo has gone back and dropped and I have a little fat pouch at the bottom of my bump :shrug: anyone else notice that?

Mine has been like this today, even my mum and nan commenter a out who soft and squiggly it felt compared to normal


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Deedee... That's kind of what I'm thinking. Maybe munchkins and boxed coffee from Dunkin? Just a small gesture to thank them as I'm sure they will be doing a lot!!


----------



## sassy_mom

3 am and I have barely slept as my cough has turned next to uncontrollable. At times, it is making me gag. I think I may head out to urgent care sometime tomorrow so that they can help me out. It would take too long to get into a doctor and at this point, I need relief now. The ER takes way too long and I don't want to run the risk of being around even more sick people. Hopefully the urgent care can help. :shrug:


----------



## darkstar

Hope you feel better soon Sassy, it sounds awful


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks I don't know what the heck is going on! It makes me a little nervous as it is officially my due date and I've been cramping and they did the sweep so labor could come anytime and I know there is no way at all I could give birth like this so I have to get someone to help me find out what this is and how to get rid of it fast. I really would rather not have to go in and have to have a c-section because I'm so sick. I also hope Chloe is ok in there. It makes me nervous about how hard I have been coughing and how I haven't slept in 2 days. I just don't want it to take its toll out on her as well.


----------



## darkstar

sassy_mom said:


> Thanks I don't know what the heck is going on! It makes me a little nervous as it is officially my due date and I've been cramping and they did the sweep so labor could come anytime and I know there is no way at all I could give birth like this so I have to get someone to help me find out what this is and how to get rid of it fast. I really would rather not have to go in and have to have a c-section because I'm so sick. I also hope Chloe is ok in there. It makes me nervous about how hard I have been coughing and how I haven't slept in 2 days. I just don't want it to take its toll out on her as well.

I'm sure Chloe is fine. My midwife told me sometimes we mothers feel so rotten because our bodies make sure the babies needs are looked after first. Your body is probably putting so much energy into growing and feeding her that its taking you longer to recover and heal xx. And hopefully in labour adrenalin will kick in and help you!


----------



## darkstar

Ok that is the last time I read the february due thread. They have two born already. If I go overdue I dont want to be reading that! LOL


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy- I really hope you feel better!! Dh has been sick and and can't seem to shake it either. He's worried they won't let him in the OR!

No news from LIlah...hope she's doing well!!

I'm having a rough night sleepibg... My brain is not cooperating. I can only imagine trying to sleep tomorrow night knowing I will be a mom the next day! As it is I'm already thinking that its only 36 hours away!


----------



## fingersxxd

Sassy you sound exactly like me. I vomited this morning from coughing. It's been 4 days since I've slept more than 2 hours. My doctor gave me a nasal spray, a neti pot and codeine cough medicine. It helps a little. I know it's not great for the baby but I've been thinking exactly like you, how am I going to push out a baby when I'm this sick and tired. I hope you get some relief. My doctor said the only non baby friendly issue with what I'm taking is the heart rate may go down a bit but since the lowest it's ever been is in the high 140s she wasn't worried at all.


----------



## Leinzlove

Doesn't that make our EDD's seem soon? If there are already 2 born in the February thread? Wow!

I feel bad for those Due in December and still waiting. :(


----------



## prayingforbby

Been having period-like cramps for the past few days. 

Have an appt today hoping to get some good news!


----------



## CharlieO

Does anyone know if baby being breech is supposed to make me more uncomfortable? My bump is super tender and i'm very uncomfortable when he stretches, like take my breath away uncomfortable. but as this is my first i don't know if this is just standard final 2 weeks discomfort!


----------



## jellybeans

Which of you ladies are giving your babies the vitamin k jab? I definitely am after reading the leaflet my MW gave me!


----------



## els1022

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks Deedee... That's kind of what I'm thinking. Maybe munchkins and boxed coffee from Dunkin? Just a small gesture to thank them as I'm sure they will be doing a lot!!

We nurses LOVE treats!! My c section was in the afternoon so I brought a cheese and cracker tray and some chocolates. If you go in the morning something like that would be much appreciated I'm sure!! Quite often we don't have time to take an actual lunch or break so if there's something there to munch on it's great. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think im going to have my mother, mil or hubby pick up some bagels..coffee...juice etc. for the nurses tomorrow morning...since tonight they arent doing much of anything with me except the balloon..


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you- good to know!! I'm scheduled at 5pm but was thinking about having hubby run out one of the mornings we are there after things calm down a bit. I can only imagine the long hours you have to work and from previous surgeries I know that it's not an easy job!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva Anne was born at 18.54 on 2 jan weighing a whopping 8lb 8 oz. Am still in hospital after needing a forceps delivery. Will post a picture of Eva once I am home which hopefully should be tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats lilah! Aw the pic on facebook and she iss soo cute! :) congrats!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Lilah, saw your pic on Facebook. She is gorgeous!

Jellybean - baby will be having the vitamin k jab x


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations Lilah! Hope it wasn't too rough on you! Going to see if I can find the pic on facebook now :)

Sassy - Really hope they can do something for you. Having to have a section due to being ill is a fear for me too, but I hopefully have time on my side. I've never had a cough like this either, don't why it's not shifting :shrug: I had one better day & my throat & muscles don't hurt as much now, but if I don't bend forward & support my tummy with each cough, it's still agony. Let me know what they say :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations, Lilah! Post pictures when you can.

Violet got the Vitamin K injection and Hepatitis B vaccine in hospital.

And I weighed myself this morning - down 20lbs in 8 days. TWENTY POUNDS!!! The fluid is pouring off of me now. I actually stepped on and off the scale three times because I couldn't believe it. My maternity jeans are loose in the legs again. It's a great feeling to get some of my body back even if the belly is super squishy and the boobs are super huge!


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Lilah!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Lilah!! Cannot wait to see pictures! 

Happy Due date to me! :haha::haha:

I finally got to sleep about 5 am and DH was sneaking in when he got home because he knew I was up all night. DD slept late this morning so I got a little extra sleep but I feel like death warmed over. 

I got a call from my doctor's office this morning saying that if I had not gone into labor by the 9th, they had scheduled for me to come in that morning between 7:15 - 7:30 for induction. I hope to go on my own before then but right now I don't feel like she is coming at all. I've been having some spotting from the sweep yesterday but no more cramps or pains at all. So I suppose if nothing else at least I can count down to next Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> Congratulations, Lilah! Post pictures when you can.
> 
> Violet got the Vitamin K injection and Hepatitis B vaccine in hospital.
> 
> And I weighed myself this morning - down 20lbs in 8 days. TWENTY POUNDS!!! The fluid is pouring off of me now. I actually stepped on and off the scale three times because I couldn't believe it. My maternity jeans are loose in the legs again. It's a great feeling to get some of my body back even if the belly is super squishy and the boobs are super huge!


And it will only get better!! I know that is an awesome feeling. :D :thumbup:


----------



## Rockell8788

completely forgot about this thread thought id update that i had a little boy on 30-12-2012 at 00:53am weighing 7lbs


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh! I remember why I don't post on this thread you get ignored when you do if you're not in the "in crowd". Talk about high school all over again... Oh well.

Beautiful babies and congratulations for those that have had them, good luck and speedy healthy delivery to those that haven't. 

Bye.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

fingersxxd said:


> Oh! I remember why I don't post on this thread you get ignored when you do if you're not in the "in crowd". Talk about high school all over again... Oh well.
> 
> Beautiful babies and congratulations for those that have had them, good luck and speedy healthy delivery to those that haven't.
> 
> Bye.

I guess there is a first time for drama always, huh? Even in a friendly thread such as this.

Well, see, you did post directly to one member of the thread. Were we all supposed to butt in and respond? Sorry, didn't know that was one of the protocols of "thread posting". 

Thank you for your wishes, same to you.

Bye!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Rockell8788 said:


> completely forgot about this thread thought id update that i had a little boy on 30-12-2012 at 00:53am weighing 7lbs

Congratulations x


----------



## Lauren021406

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! Ive tried reading some posts but it has been crazy! Andrew is amazing and we will be going home in a little but and i will catch up when I can! 
Good luck to all you ladies that are still waiting and congrats if i missed and new babies!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lauren021406 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! Ive tried reading some posts but it has been crazy! Andrew is amazing and we will be going home in a little but and i will catch up when I can!
> Good luck to all you ladies that are still waiting and congrats if i missed and new babies!!

Lucky you, going home with a beautiful baby!! Hope to read more updates! :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Rockell8788 said:


> completely forgot about this thread thought id update that i had a little boy on 30-12-2012 at 00:53am weighing 7lbs

Congrats on your little boy! Hope you both are doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations on our new additions!! So exciting! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Lauren021406 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! Ive tried reading some posts but it has been crazy! Andrew is amazing and we will be going home in a little but and i will catch up when I can!
> Good luck to all you ladies that are still waiting and congrats if i missed and new babies!!

Glad to hear you will be going home soon! Can't wait to see more updates! :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm confused at the negative post... I went back to see if a question was asked that didn't get a reply but that wasn't the case. I'm sorry she felt that way about the group here... Personally I find this to be a wonderful group! I'm sure it's hard because we've been on here so much that we've developed close relationships with each other but don't think we are in any way exclusive. Again, I feel bad that she may have felt that way as that has never been our intention.

Nikki- what time do you go in? Been thinking about you!! I don't think either of us will get much sleep tonight out of sheer excitement!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats Lilah and Rockell!! Hooray for more babies!

Sassy, I hope something starts to happen soon!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Nikki- what time do you go in? Been thinking about you!! I don't think either of us will get much sleep tonight out of sheer excitement!

I think she was going in first at 5 today, and then to induction tomorrow morning!

You have yours scheduled for 5 tomorrow, right?


----------



## sassy_mom

Ok officially ready to rip my lungs out. I've coughed myself into a cramp. :cry::cry::cry: I need to wait until DH gets up so I could see if urgent care will take my insurance and help me out. I would rather he be there to watch DD.


----------



## mommyof2peas

fingersxxd said:


> Oh! I remember why I don't post on this thread you get ignored when you do if you're not in the "in crowd". Talk about high school all over again... Oh well.
> 
> Beautiful babies and congratulations for those that have had them, good luck and speedy healthy delivery to those that haven't.
> 
> Bye.

I'm sorry you feel ignored. I know that no one would do it to be mean. It's just such a fast moving thread. Maybe try re-posting? or post in a journal? I have a journal to post in that way I get out everything I want to share.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yay! 36 weeks today :) Now I feel like its ok to "be done" lol Have a growth scan tomorrow. Im measuring at 38 weeks. I dont know if baby is just big or if I have extra waters like with my other son. Kinda worried about both. My biggest baby was 6'12 and extra waters come with a whole slew of other issues. 

Sure hope I find something out tomorrow without having to wait all weekend to hear from my doc. Going every week now to the doc now!! getting closer .


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Mom called me last night. She had this "feeling" that she needed to see if I was OK. My mom's "feelings" are always up to something, there is always something going on when she has them. She got me worried, lol, and I think psychologically made me cramp all night long hahaha. But no, I'm still here, very much pregnant with a very active BIG baby boy. haha.


----------



## oorweeistyin

I never seem to get a chance to catch up with the thread or write a journal lol I don't know how on earth you ladies find the time. 

I do love reading all your stories and rants......it's nice knowing I'm not the only one going through this and you are there if I need you.

Love seeing all the babies that are here already and it's not long for the rest of us.

I have a scan tomorrow to see if the little rascal has turned around yet, then oh away back to his unit on Sunday and i'll be on my own :wacko:

Hope you are all ok and all of you that are feeling poorly.......I feel your pain :kiss:

Love and best wishes to you all :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mommyof2peas said:


> Yay! 36 weeks today :) Now I feel like its ok to "be done" lol Have a growth scan tomorrow. Im measuring at 38 weeks. I dont know if baby is just big or if I have extra waters like with my other son. Kinda worried about both. My biggest baby was 6'12 and extra waters come with a whole slew of other issues.
> 
> Sure hope I find something out tomorrow without having to wait all weekend to hear from my doc. Going every week now to the doc now!! getting closer .

It's strange how we go from: Please, let nothing happen, to: It's ok if it happens now, to: WHY THE HELL ISN'T IT HAPPENING! Hahaha.

Here is to hoping he is just a big baby with normal waters! Let us know.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yep- I am scheduled for 5pm tomorrow... I have to be there at 3. I had my 39 week appt today (and got to throw away my pee cup- woohoo!) an we talked through everything. I feel really good about my decision and can't believe that I'm having my baby tomorrow! It seems kind if surreal...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

oorweeistyin said:


> I never seem to get a chance to catch up with the thread or write a journal lol I don't know how on earth you ladies find the time.
> 
> I do love reading all your stories and rants......it's nice knowing I'm not the only one going through this and you are there if I need you.
> 
> Love seeing all the babies that are here already and it's not long for the rest of us.
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow to see if the little rascal has turned around yet, then oh away back to his unit on Sunday and i'll be on my own :wacko:
> 
> Hope you are all ok and all of you that are feeling poorly.......I feel your pain :kiss:
> 
> Love and best wishes to you all :hugs:

I have time because I don't work :cry: and I'm just... expecting, literally LOL 
No DS either... although when I nest I tend to be elsewhere haha. 

Hun, what do you mean by back to his unit?


----------



## mommyof2peas

DeedeeBeester said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Yay! 36 weeks today :) Now I feel like its ok to "be done" lol Have a growth scan tomorrow. Im measuring at 38 weeks. I dont know if baby is just big or if I have extra waters like with my other son. Kinda worried about both. My biggest baby was 6'12 and extra waters come with a whole slew of other issues.
> 
> Sure hope I find something out tomorrow without having to wait all weekend to hear from my doc. Going every week now to the doc now!! getting closer .
> 
> It's strange how we go from: Please, let nothing happen, to: It's ok if it happens now, to: WHY THE HELL ISN'T IT HAPPENING! Hahaha.
> 
> Here is to hoping he is just a big baby with normal waters! Let us know.Click to expand...

I've been so over this pregnant thing for a while, but feel bad wishing him out before 36 weeks LOL I had my other ds at 36 weeks because of all the extra waters. They ruptured while DTD :haha: (Told hubby no kinky stuff until after the ultra sound lol) So I feel if baby comes now he would be just fine. 

I'm happy to be in the US my doc with do a sweep at 38 weeks and induce at 39 if I ask. So no waiting until 41-42 weeks. I think I would have stopped at 1 baby if I had to wait that long lol

Oh you know I'll be on BnB and FB soon as I get home tomorrow! lol can't help it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Going in now ladies! Getting that uncomfy balloon on at 5!! Hopefully it doesn't cause labor on the middle of the night! I heard it can do that! Will update u all later! :)


Ahhhh Amanda!!! Soo close!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Yep- I am scheduled for 5pm tomorrow... I have to be there at 3. I had my 39 week appt today (and got to throw away my pee cup- woohoo!) an we talked through everything. I feel really good about my decision and can't believe that I'm having my baby tomorrow! It seems kind if surreal...

You know, every time I see Span's baby I always think: "Wow, Matthew could be that big, or that developed already!" And now that I get to see your baby (because hopefully you'll let us see him lol) I think I'm so going to relate, since ya know, we are DDate Buddies.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Going in now ladies! Getting that uncomfy balloon on at 5!! Hopefully it doesn't cause labor on the middle of the night! I heard it can do that! Will update u all later! :)
> 
> 
> Ahhhh Amanda!!! Soo close!!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mommyof2peas said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Yay! 36 weeks today :) Now I feel like its ok to "be done" lol Have a growth scan tomorrow. Im measuring at 38 weeks. I dont know if baby is just big or if I have extra waters like with my other son. Kinda worried about both. My biggest baby was 6'12 and extra waters come with a whole slew of other issues.
> 
> Sure hope I find something out tomorrow without having to wait all weekend to hear from my doc. Going every week now to the doc now!! getting closer .
> 
> It's strange how we go from: Please, let nothing happen, to: It's ok if it happens now, to: WHY THE HELL ISN'T IT HAPPENING! Hahaha.
> 
> Here is to hoping he is just a big baby with normal waters! Let us know.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been so over this pregnant thing for a while, but feel bad wishing him out before 36 weeks LOL I had my other ds at 36 weeks because of all the extra waters. They ruptured while DTD :haha: (Told hubby no kinky stuff until after the ultra sound lol) So I feel if baby comes now he would be just fine.
> 
> I'm happy to be in the US my doc with do a sweep at 38 weeks and induce at 39 if I ask. So no waiting until 41-42 weeks. I think I would have stopped at 1 baby if I had to wait that long lol
> 
> Oh you know I'll be on BnB and FB soon as I get home tomorrow! lol can't help it.Click to expand...


I'm in the US too, and no matter how many hints I've thrown my Dr... I'm still here, praying to God something happens Hahaha. I will tell him tomorrow to PLEASE not let me go past week 41, since he is big already.


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee- maybe your moms intuition was right and we can be birthday buddies too!


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to the hospital now to get Riley checked he hasn't been movi g very much I want to be on the safe side talk to u ladies soon :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee- maybe your moms intuition was right and we can be birthday buddies too!

God read ya hun! :hugs: Haha. Hubby actually said last night," well if mom is right... could it all start before I fall asleep?" My pee trips have him sleep deprived... hahahaha.


----------



## oorweeistyin

I have time because I don't work :cry: and I'm just... expecting, literally LOL 
No DS either... although when I nest I tend to be elsewhere haha. 

Hun, what do you mean by back to his unit?[/QUOTE]

He is in the Royal Navy and works 6 hours drive from home...........he is due back to work on Monday after Christmas leave. I just,hope he makes it back in time for our little ones arrival :wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Kaiecee said:


> Going to the hospital now to get Riley checked he hasn't been movi g very much I want to be on the safe side talk to u ladies soon :)

Good luck! Im sure it will all be ok.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikki - wishing you the best of luck and can't wait for updates

Deedee - my mum has those feelings but luckily hasn't had any yet. Maybe Matthew will come along v v soon?

Good luck to those with growth scans tomorrow, hoping for happy little bundles in there.

Sassy - sorry you are still so poorly hun. I really hope that they can see you, it's not great having a cold at the best of times let alone now :hugs: and :hugs: to anyone else still poorly.

AFM, I have the consultant tomorrow to see about delivery options and am hoping for a growth scan! I had a dream last night that they scanned me and he was 11lb :( let's hope that dreams don't come true!

It's so weird who we can't wait to be pregnant, then can't wait for it to be over and then when it starts prey for it to be over. A friend of mine at lunch today made me laugh when I said what we had been trying to move things along and she was like why would you want to hurry labour along knowing what you've got to go through. She did make me laugh.


----------



## mommyof2peas

[/QUOTE]I'm in the US too, and no matter how many hints I've thrown my Dr... I'm still here, praying to God something happens Hahaha. I will tell him tomorrow to PLEASE not let me go past week 41, since he is big already.[/QUOTE]

I've had the same doctor for my last three babies. I think he has learned just to do what I say...within reason of course lol :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope all is ok Kaicee, let us know.

Three things I'm not going to miss about being pregnant . . .

Taking prenatal pills, I forget sometimes!
Pee'ing in the cup at the time
Nighttime toilet trips - to be replaced!


----------



## brieri1

It was a rough night. I was up for quite a bit of it with painful contractions, but they never got more intense, and they are gone this morning. Tomorrow is my due date. I really want this kid out. My dad is guessing the 7th, which means I still have a few more days of this, oy. We are spending time with my brother and law and his wife today. They have a 7 week old boy, and Lilah gets super jealous every time I hold another baby, so maybe holding him today will be the push she needs to come out.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

oorweeistyin said:


> He is in the Royal Navy and works 6 hours drive from home...........he is due back to work on Monday after Christmas leave. I just,hope he makes it back in time for our little ones arrival :wacko:

Oh, hope he does! :hugs: Hubs works 15 mins away and I have to tell him every morning to keep his phone close, couldn't imagine having him that far away. :flower:


----------



## Cailidgh

Went in on Tuesday night with hard contractions every 4 minutes.. This went on until Wednesday evening then completely stopped. Today they have induced me and my giddy aunt this is painful!! Much stronger than the ones before but other than that nothing seems to be happening.


----------



## Cailidgh

I'm really glad pethidine hasn't made me sick this time round!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cailidgh said:


> Went in on Tuesday night with hard contractions every 4 minutes.. This went on until Wednesday evening then completely stopped. Today they have induced me and my giddy aunt this is painful!! Much stronger than the ones before but other than that nothing seems to be happening.

Good luck! I was induced with my first baby, the contractions are so much worse because they are back to back. THey dont give you a chance to recover it seems. Once your little one is here though its all worth it.:cloud9: seem's like we have alot of babies coming in the next couple days.


----------



## oorweeistyin

DeedeeBeester said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> He is in the Royal Navy and works 6 hours drive from home...........he is due back to work on Monday after Christmas leave. I just,hope he makes it back in time for our little ones arrival :wacko:
> 
> Oh, hope he does! :hugs: Hubs works 15 mins away and I have to tell him every morning to keep his phone close, couldn't imagine having him that far away. :flower:Click to expand...

He isn't allowed his phone in the building due to security, so I have everybody's land line number..........just in case! :blush:

I'm petrified of going it alone :cry:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Cailidgh said:


> Went in on Tuesday night with hard contractions every 4 minutes.. This went on until Wednesday evening then completely stopped. Today they have induced me and my giddy aunt this is painful!! Much stronger than the ones before but other than that nothing seems to be happening.

Oh good luck hun, thinking of you and wishing you a speedy delivery.

We certainly do seem to have a few babies likely to arrive in the next few days,
I'm sure a few to share birthdays :dance:


----------



## darkstar

I've had some painful cramping and increased discharge the last few days and figure its all just practise and preparation but I just passed a small glob of mucus this morning when I pee'd and then half an hour ago a huge nasty clear out. Could all mean nothing, I'm still convinced I'll be the last one in here to turn off the light


----------



## jrowenj

Girls, I miss spending my days on this thread!! I feel so lost! Lauren had her baby?!?! Congratssss!!!!!! Congrats to the other new mommies' 

Seems like we have a lot of miserable preggos ready to get these baked buns outta the ovens! Nikki and amanda are next?? I can't wait to see more babies! 

Hope you're All hangin in there!


----------



## sassy_mom

Cailidgh said:


> Went in on Tuesday night with hard contractions every 4 minutes.. This went on until Wednesday evening then completely stopped. Today they have induced me and my giddy aunt this is painful!! Much stronger than the ones before but other than that nothing seems to be happening.

Good luck and cannot wait to see your precious bundle!!


----------



## darkstar

Cailidgh said:


> Went in on Tuesday night with hard contractions every 4 minutes.. This went on until Wednesday evening then completely stopped. Today they have induced me and my giddy aunt this is painful!! Much stronger than the ones before but other than that nothing seems to be happening.

Good luck! Inductions can be super painful but super fast, I went from 4cm to fully dilated within an hour with my last baby. It was hard but great to not have a prolonged labour. Can't wait for an update!


----------



## sassy_mom

I just called up to urgent care and because I have medicaid, I can't be seen or even self pay!!!! What is that about??? I didn't ask to be on this insurance. When my husband lost his job, it was what I had to get. So now I'm being punished because of it!!!!! I was furious when I got off the phone with them. I suppose I've survived this long, I'll just keep not sleeping and cough my lungs off! Whenever I go in to deliver at the hospital, perhaps they will help me then. :hissy::hissy:


----------



## Cailidgh

darkstar said:


> Cailidgh said:
> 
> 
> Went in on Tuesday night with hard contractions every 4 minutes.. This went on until Wednesday evening then completely stopped. Today they have induced me and my giddy aunt this is painful!! Much stronger than the ones before but other than that nothing seems to be happening.
> 
> Good luck! Inductions can be super painful but super fast, I went from 4cm to fully dilated within an hour with my last baby. It was hard but great to not have a prolonged labour. Can't wait for an update!Click to expand...

Definitely not super fast lol pethidine slowed everything right down again lol I could still be here next week at this rate!!


----------



## jrowenj

Good luck cailidgh!!!!!

Sassy that's some BS! Hope you're better ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We miss u Jaime!!! 

Not a good start ladies.. She blew my vein putting the iv in!! Ahhhhh .. So it's stuck in my arm.. But I don't mind.. I can use both my hands now!! Stay positive!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

sassy_mom said:


> I just called up to urgent care and because I have medicaid, I can't be seen or even self pay!!!! What is that about??? I didn't ask to be on this insurance. When my husband lost his job, it was what I had to get. So now I'm being punished because of it!!!!! I was furious when I got off the phone with them. I suppose I've survived this long, I'll just keep not sleeping and cough my lungs off! Whenever I go in to deliver at the hospital, perhaps they will help me then. :hissy::hissy:

I will NEVER complain about our National Health Service.........EVER!!

Sorry sassy that's pants :growlmad:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck caldigh!!


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, Nikki! My nurse did that too but you're right... It was much better having it in the arm!


----------



## mellywelly

Cailidgh, good luck, hope you progress nicely!!!!

Sassy, my cough was really bad for a good 10-14 days before I got any relief, hope yours starts to ease up soon! 

Sonia, good luck for your appointment tomorrow, be assertive with them!

AFM, I think I'm probably going to get the record for most overdue on here! Still got a brown discharge, but absolutely nothing else.

And good luck to all being induced in the next couple of days!


----------



## jrowenj

mellywelly said:


> Cailidgh, good luck, hope you progress nicely!!!!
> 
> Sassy, my cough was really bad for a good 10-14 days before I got any relief, hope yours starts to ease up soon!
> 
> Sonia, good luck for your appointment tomorrow, be assertive with them!
> 
> AFM, I think I'm probably going to get the record for most overdue on here! Still got a brown discharge, but absolutely nothing else.
> 
> And good luck to all being induced in the next couple of days!

I had brown discharge for 6 days before I went into labor. Bet you will go soon, Hun!


----------



## darkstar

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We miss u Jaime!!!
> 
> Not a good start ladies.. She blew my vein putting the iv in!! Ahhhhh .. So it's stuck in my arm.. But I don't mind.. I can use both my hands now!! Stay positive!!!

You must be so excited!!


----------



## darkstar

Anyone else getting a crazy amount of braxton hicks/cramping? I can easily get 5/6 an hour the last few days and they're bad enough that I stop what I'm doing.


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Cailidgh, good luck, hope you progress nicely!!!!
> 
> Sassy, my cough was really bad for a good 10-14 days before I got any relief, hope yours starts to ease up soon!
> 
> Sonia, good luck for your appointment tomorrow, be assertive with them!
> 
> AFM, I think I'm probably going to get the record for most overdue on here! Still got a brown discharge, but absolutely nothing else.
> 
> And good luck to all being induced in the next couple of days!
> 
> I had brown discharge for 6 days before I went into labor. Bet you will go soon, Hun!Click to expand...

I hope so, I'm getting really uncomfortable now. 

Jaime, just wanted to check, I'm presuming you pronounce your name Jamie?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh Sassy hun, I'm sorry they are refusing to help. I really hope it eases up soon.

Jrow - we miss you too :hugs:

Melly - I think you won't be too long now, I still think we may be the same day which will be funny if we are. I've just scared myself though as if I think you're not going to be long then I won't either!

Yes, going to be assertive and ask for a growth scan as well. I just hope it doesn't start tonight and I don't get to see the consultant. All quiet here though x


----------



## mellywelly

I have the feeling about the same day too!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Darkstar: Hahaha, I feel like I'll lock the door after you LOL


----------



## jrowenj

Yes, melly it's pronounced Jamie :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> I just called up to urgent care and because I have medicaid, I can't be seen or even self pay!!!! What is that about??? I didn't ask to be on this insurance. When my husband lost his job, it was what I had to get. So now I'm being punished because of it!!!!! I was furious when I got off the phone with them. I suppose I've survived this long, I'll just keep not sleeping and cough my lungs off! Whenever I go in to deliver at the hospital, perhaps they will help me then. :hissy::hissy:

Ugh!! That's bull!!! Why can't you just pay them, it makes no sense...! :growlmad: What are you supposed to do now??? Go to a specialist doctor that will charge an eye for it?! Pretend like you have preggo pains and tell them you don't know if it's the coughing or something else... :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

jrowenj said:


> Yes, melly it's pronounced Jamie :)

Thank you!!!!! 

My friend from work popped round today and saw our 2 favourite names on our white board, hopefully she keeps her mouth shut as we don't want people finding out until we announce!

I don't mean on here, just family and Facebook etc, as they are bound to not like them!


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, I know what you mean. It's hard to get on here with a newborn and two 7 year olds. I try to read as much as I can, but keeping up is hard. 

I hope everyone who is still waiting is doing okay. And those who are ready to go (or who are overdue) go soon and comfortably! 

What do we do when everyone in the group gives birth? Do we have to start a new group?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

duckytwins said:


> Jaime, I know what you mean. It's hard to get on here with a newborn and two 7 year olds. I try to read as much as I can, but keeping up is hard.
> 
> I hope everyone who is still waiting is doing okay. And those who are ready to go (or who are overdue) go soon and comfortably!
> 
> What do we do when everyone in the group gives birth? Do we have to start a new group?

I'm not sure if I have this completely right, but from what I understood Betheney said something about it eventually morphing into a parenting thread and them putting it in the according section of BNB. Not completely sure, though.


----------



## duckytwins

Sassy, have you tried honey for the cough? Or maybe do a search on home remedies, then you won't need a dr?! I dunno, I hope you feel better soon! I know what you're going through. I had pneumonia right before Christisn was born and I thought the cough was going to kill me :hugs: hang in there


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ducky - I think someone mentioned asking an admin to move the thread to another board so doesn't sit in the expecting section (or what ever section it sits in). 

Melly - hopefully she won't say anything. A few of our family who know the name we have chosen keep posting it on Facebook and on my status updates, it drives me nuts. I have to delete it so know what you mean about not wanting people to know.

Starting to get nervous about my appointment tomorrow, DH is coming with me even though he is on nights tonight, bless him. My mum is convinced I won't be coming home tomorrow


----------



## mellywelly

Littlej has still not been on has she? Hope everything went ok with he op?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Littlej has still not been on has she? Hope everything went ok with he op?

Last she posted that Braxton was born on the 20th. That he was to stay in NICU for 1 week.


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck tomorrow, Sonia! I hope all goes well, they listen to you, and you get your growth scan!! I'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARuppe716 said:


> Good luck tomorrow, Sonia! I hope all goes well, they listen to you, and you get your growth scan!! I'll be thinking about you!!

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Littlej has still not been on has she? Hope everything went ok with he op?
> 
> Last she posted that Braxton was born on the 20th. That he was to stay in NICU for 1 week.Click to expand...

Didn't she need 2 ops for her gallstones after Braxton had been born too?


----------



## mellywelly

My friend was telling me about her labour today, baby was 9.5lb and labour was straight forward but only 2.5 hours!


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> My friend was telling me about her labour today, baby was 9.5lb and labour was straight forward but only 2.5 hours!

I like those kind of stories.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I like these type of stories too!


----------



## DittyByrd

I agree with the other new moms - it's so hard keeping up with the pace of this thread. Once we all have our LOs I bet it will slow down a bit but I certainly want to stay in the same group as you girls!

As for me, the baby blues have hit. I am having times of weepiness. I know it's totally normal but I hate it anyway. I hate when the sun goes down (really bad for this time of year!) because I feel like the nights drag on and on. Just keep telling myself the first few weeks are the worst and the fatigue is temporary.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> I agree with the other new moms - it's so hard keeping up with the pace of this thread. Once we all have our LOs I bet it will slow down a bit but I certainly want to stay in the same group as you girls!
> 
> As for me, the baby blues have hit. I am having times of weepiness. I know it's totally normal but I hate it anyway. I hate when the sun goes down (really bad for this time of year!) because I feel like the nights drag on and on. Just keep telling myself the first few weeks are the worst and the fatigue is temporary.

I hear ya. This thread will soon be flooded with questions and stories of babies:)

I know what you mean about the sun going down. It's very cold and dark here at night. I'm also very sick with a chest cold so waking up to feed Blake at night is so rough.


----------



## JCh

Can't wait to see who is next! 
Hopefully soon for a bunch of the overdue ladies and anyone 39 weeks +..... I want baby to come soon, so tired already tho...


----------



## Kaiecee

Well came back from hospital baby is doing great strong heart and I saw him moving on the ultrasound :) this whole pregnancy I never really saw his face except for once at 18 weeks so I can't wait till next when I can see his face finally but I did see his hair again can't wait to see exactly how much he really has :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> Can't wait to see who is next!
> Hopefully soon for a bunch of the overdue ladies and anyone 39 weeks +..... I want baby to come soon, so tired already tho...

Lets have a weekend baby marathon!! We are all to have our babies this weekend! :happydance: Oh, wishful thinking lol


----------



## darkstar

My Mother texted me a couple of hours ago to give me strict instructions not to have the baby this weekend because they are going out of town. She's supposed to be attending the birth (OH wants the moral support!) so the timing isn't so great but I still expect to be overdue anyway.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The contractions already started.. Just pressure and period cramps.. Nothing big which is normal.. It it's gunna be a long night.. Prob won't update til morning so hope u all have a good night!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck nikki


----------



## darkstar

Holy crap I may have spoken too soon. I've just had two, I dunno what they are, contractions I suppose (??). My bump dropped lower and I feel a rock hardness at the bottom of my bump and I can't walk when they're hurting. I'm wondering if its early labour after having the runs and some plug fall away today or maybe just baby engaging more. Either way.. ouch!


----------



## mommyof2peas

darkstar said:


> My Mother texted me a couple of hours ago to give me strict instructions not to have the baby this weekend because they are going out of town. She's supposed to be attending the birth (OH wants the moral support!) so the timing isn't so great but I still expect to be overdue anyway.

My mom called and asked if she could leave this weekend out of town. I told her to wait until after I went to the docs. Doc told her to stay in town or risk missing the baby. 

So she decided not to leave lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anyone else get super annoyed when lo gets hick ups? I love when he moves around. But honestly could do without the hickups.

BTW, It sucks having most of you in the UK lol I feel like Im all alone for hours during the day lol


----------



## els1022

jrowenj said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the other new moms - it's so hard keeping up with the pace of this thread. Once we all have our LOs I bet it will slow down a bit but I certainly want to stay in the same group as you girls!
> 
> As for me, the baby blues have hit. I am having times of weepiness. I know it's totally normal but I hate it anyway. I hate when the sun goes down (really bad for this time of year!) because I feel like the nights drag on and on. Just keep telling myself the first few weeks are the worst and the fatigue is temporary.
> 
> I hear ya. This thread will soon be flooded with questions and stories of babies:)
> 
> I know what you mean about the sun going down. It's very cold and dark here at night. I'm also very sick with a chest cold so waking up to feed Blake at night is so rough.Click to expand...

I agree, nights are rough. Two nights ago I caved in and gave her a bottle for the first time. DH stayed with her for the night so I could finally get some rest. I'm sick too, Jaime, and the 5.5 hours that I got of straight sleep was amazing. Pretty soon our babies will grow and get older and we'll miss when they are itty bitty so I'm trying not to hurry her along though...hang in there ladies! xoxo


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-Good luck Nikki!!

- Darkstar, hope she gets to be a part of baby's birth!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I HAVE GOOD NEWS!! Sarah - La Mere had her baby very early this morning!!

She has asked me to share her birth story with you ladies:

"Finally, after one pretty good gush. I woke up hubby saying I think my waters broke. By this time I was starting to get some contractions...Omg, they were so so intense. I didn't handle them as well as I could have. Let my emotions and fear run away with me for a bit. Finally they were getting so strong and the pressure down there was so amazingly intense and painful, the only way I could get was to push (TMI ALERT) and when I started pushing all that would happen were bm's. I put my hand down there to see if I could tell if I was dilated enough to really start baring down. All I got on my hand for a while was bloody mucus! Yuck. lol! Then I really started pushing! With every contraction I would push and push some more! Finally I could feel myself opening up and baby's head bulging and putting tons of pressure on my perinium and rectum. Meanwhile all this was going on hubby was up getting things ready, bulb to suction nose and mouth, scissors to cut the cord also string to tie it off. During one really painful contraction, just as hubby had left me to continue getting things ready to go I called him back, he looked down there and said "I can already see hair on the head!" I was like "Really?" He replied "yeah, the head is crowning" I pushed hard... and his head came out, hubby said" Im looking into our baby's face" I rested for a couple contractions, then pushed the shoulders out. I couldn't tell if baby had come all the way, so I asked if hubby could tell what it was yet, he said no, the baby's hips were still inside, so with a couple more pushes baby Samuel was born at 3:30 a.m. after waters breaking at 10 pm (or around there) He weighed 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long. He didn't have his cord tied and cut until it was white and limp. He's been really sleepy, nursing when he wants to roust himself. Rayven was the same for the first couple of days too, so I'm not worried at all. He's had about 3 bm's and but no pee pee's" (she later told me he did pee pee when was showered). 

Sarah had a beautiful baby boy. Named Samuel, at 3:30 am this morning!!!! Her yellow Jellybean turned Blue!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Mommy- I find the hiccups annoying too although I'm sure I'll miss them!! And there are lots of US ladies here, too!! We're just mostly on the east coast!

And congratulations La Mere!! So exciting! Let the baby dominoes keep falling!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggggg they did that all at home! Thats an amazing story! :) congrats la mere!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats to her! How wonderful! So her DH delivered him?? WOW! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats la mere


----------



## Leinzlove

Can't wait to read about your babies Cailidgh & Nikki! :)

Congrats La Mere! :wohoo:

Melly: I hope you go into labor soon. :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm waiting for permission to show pictures! Haha. As soon as she gives the go I will show. 
Yeah, she had a home birth. Hubby received Sam.


----------



## mammaspath

i wish i was brave enough for a home birth!!! with my last loss i have the worst anxiety in the world!!!!

i can't wait to see the pictures!!!!

afm - check yesterday dilated to 2.5 and 75% effaced ........ red and brown discharge still at present......irregular contractions.....not gonna try and get this baby out til tuesday!


----------



## els1022

Congrats La Mere! Great birth story!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Baby Sam! La Mere's baby!!
 



Attached Files:







sam1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8









sam2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8









sam3.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats LaMere!!!! Oh how wonderful!!!! And such a beautiful story. What a cute little man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkstar

Congrats La Mere he's gorgeous!

AFM I went to the midwife, she said things look like they're starting to happen. I don't get internals though so no idea if anything is happening but she said the cervix is probably thinning etc. Had a couple more mild contractions in the supermarket which have now stopped completely.


----------



## span

Wow congratulations la mere what an amazing birth story! He's gorgeous!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi Ladies- I'm starting to get nervous now! I've been through two major hip surgeries and have felt pretty confident up until now. But now it's hitting me that I'm going through another surgery tomorrow and on top of that will now have a newborn to care for while I'm recovering! It just feels very daunting. I know I will be fine and once I get there tomorrow I will be ok. The same happened with my hip replacement- I was so scared but once I was there and starting the process I was good with it. I can't wait to have my little guy though and am trying to just focus on that.


----------



## darkstar

mammaspath said:


> i wish i was brave enough for a home birth!!! with my last loss i have the worst anxiety in the world!!!!
> 
> i can't wait to see the pictures!!!!
> 
> afm - check yesterday dilated to 2.5 and 75% effaced ........ red and brown discharge still at present......irregular contractions.....not gonna try and get this baby out til tuesday!

Sounds promising!


----------



## Betheney

Omg congrats La Mere. I knew you were having a homebirth but I didn't realize it would be unassisted. That's crazy! But all the more power to you my love. Great birth story

Love love love


----------



## Poppy84

Wow congratulations la mere!!!! Can't believe how much u did on ur own


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats La Mere, so pleased you got a wonderful blue jellybean!! And thank you DeeDee for sharing with us :)

Sassy, so sorry you're still feeling so awful, really hope u get some relief soon, big hugs.

Nikki & Aruppe, best of luck for your births! So exciting!!

Good luck for your appointment Sonia, hugs.

I hear you Ditty, Ducky & Jrow, nights are tough! We need to hang in there, I've been assured it does get easier!

So sorry I'm sure I've missed loads but hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations la mere!!!! 

AFM, still nothing, just a little more brown bleeding overnight


----------



## ARuppe716

Just woke up for a pee break... At least I'm sleeping better than I did the night before!! And I just realized that I will be at the hospital in less than 12 hours!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrta La Mere; what an amazing story and gorgeous pics!

Aruppe - good luck for today hun, I am sure like you say once you get there you will feel less anxious and nervous and will feel more settled. :hugs:

My appointment is 12.10 so will update when I can x


----------



## Leinzlove

LaMERE : He is adorable! Great job and I'm so happy you got the home birth you wanted. So amazing! :)

Aruppe: Everything will go perfect! I can't wait for your update! :) You'll be holding your little guy super soon. :wohoo:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies! I actually feel better this morning than I did last night about the whole thing. Now just hoping my day doesn't crawl along... I want to meet my baby!!


----------



## Leinzlove

ARuppe716 said:


> Thank you ladies! I actually feel ether this morning than I did last night about the whole thing. Now just hoping my day doesn't crawl along... I want to meet my baby!!

Eeeeek! So very exciting! I can't wait to hear how perfect it goes. This is the day! You are meeting your baby FINALLY! :wohoo:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Had my 39 week appointment today baby is locked in and all the way down :D my doctor is going away for the next week so if I go into labour in that time (witch I am so hopping I do since I'm due on Wednesday) I will have a different doctor and if I don't go into labour before next Friday I will have to have my checkup with a different doctor. If it was not so hot here right now I would be trying to get this little girl out but we are in the middle of a heat wave it is almost 11pm and I am sitting in shorts and a bra in front of an air con. One up side to having my little girl will def be sitting in the nice cool hospital unfortanetly my little man will still be at home with just some portable air cons :(


----------



## ARuppe716

Mummy- Hope baby decides to make an appearance soon!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) me 2 good luck today hope it all goes well


----------



## MsJMouse

MissMummy - I am hearing you on the heat. Its not quite as hot up here at the moment as it is in Victoria but the humidity is a killer. Unfortunately I still have just over three weeks to go and this baby while head down is still squishing my lungs so I don't think I will be meeting Fuzzy anytime soon :wacko:

Hope your little one makes an appearance soon.

ARuppe - good luck today.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

MsJ- it was over 41C were I live today I only left the house as I had to go to the doctors. :( I hope it cools down and the humidity doesn't get to bad for you I couldn't imagine having 3 weeks left to go with the heat we are getting at the moment :( keep your self cool and hydrated! It is almost midnight here and the temp is still 31 :( I have just got into bed and have put a fan right on me and a cold face washer as well to try and stay coumflrtable so I can get to sleep. I don't think it will work as it didn't last night but I really need a good nights sleep before I have bub!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

6 cm... 90% effaced..just got epidural! Immmmmmmmmmmmm lovin it


----------



## MsJMouse

Yikes 41 is insane. It got to 38 the other day - I didnt move from in front of the A/C. The temps down south are horrible at the moment, was watching TV before they had an update about some really bad fires in Tassie. Not good. Hopefully the heatwave won't last too long, though the bom website was predicting 39 for here on Wednesday - guess the power bill be huge this quarter.

Hope you manage to get some sleep MissMummy.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Good luck Nikki :) 

Tomorrow and Sunday are meant to be cooler here but then back up to 40 on Monday :( I have spent the whole time since my doctors appointment between the shower and the aircon :) it's like heaven haha


----------



## mellywelly

Nearly there Nikki!!!!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Wow Nikki, that's really good!


----------



## ARuppe716

Woohoo, Nikki!! You're getting closer!


----------



## brieri1

Officially my due date. Had a dream my water broke. Woke up really disappointed.


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck nikki- nearly there

I'm sooooo ready for this baby to come!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Nikki!!! 

Good luck today Aruppe!!! 

Sonia will be looking forward to hearing what they tell you today. I hope you get the answers you are needing! 

I can't wait to see both of your updates! :hugs: 

AFM: I think my cough is starting to let up a little. *knock on wood* I was able to sleep about 3-4 solid hours last night. :thumbup: I do have 2 really sore places that when I cough, hurt so bad. I'm hoping that with my cough seeming to ease up, they will heal quickly. Baby is not making any move to come out still. No pains or contractions of any kind. :shrug: Still have some brown spotting but it is very light. So I am still just using a small liner. I guess she knows when she is ready and if nothing else, I do have the appointment on the 9th to be induced. So at least there is an end date in sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

nikki
i think ella will be here really good hope ur doing good cant wait for ur next update :)


----------



## Poppy84

Pressed unsubscribe button by mistake


----------



## Kaiecee

Poppy84 said:


> Pressed unsubscribe button by mistake

that happens to me all the time i hate it!


----------



## Kaiecee

7 more days for me till riley is here :)
im wondering how many more babies to be born am i the last? i hope not :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy- glad you're feeling a little better!! Here's hoping you keep feeling that way and baby decides to make an appearance before the 9th!


----------



## sassy_mom

Not sure if anything good is going to come of this but I started cramping and having some BH after breakfast. (TMI) I also had a huge chunk of my mucous plug ... I've noticed it coming out frequently in small pieces since the sweep and this morning there was a bunch of it. Since then is when I've had the cramping so maybe a good thing. :thumbup: DH has gone for a quick ride out on his motorcycle so I am going to do a little house work before he comes back and then we are heading to the store for a few items to keep on hand for when we need to go to the hospital. I can't believe we are all here!! DH made the sweetest comment last night. We were laying in bed facing each other and he said you know this space right here is perfect to put a little baby. :hugs: Just the thought of having both of our girls right there with us makes me tear up! I can't wait!! 

Nikki I hope you are doing good. I can't wait to hear your update and see Miss Ella!!!


----------



## mammaspath

sassy - walk walk walk!!! that should help.......i hope this is it for you!

i can't beleive how many overdues there are ........ ive never gone over......is it miserable? im already to the miserable stage......and this kid feels like she is gonna fall out of my who ha!!!

lameres baby is so cute!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well, that was as interesting as I thought it would be!

As usual running late and the clinic was heaving as high risk plus first one back after Xmas. Was first seen by midwife who did BP and urine, all fine and then said so you want to discuss your options for c section. She said to discuss with registrar but he may need to refer me to the consultant running the clinic but the wait was long. 

Registrar was really nice and listened to my concerns and explained pros there are cons etc. He then went off to talk to consultant and came back with the option that I see a psychologist on Wednesday of next week to discuss my reasons etc and if I still want it afterwards I'll be booked in for the following week, at 41+??? I said I didn't need to see the psychologist as my mind was made up - off he went again.

He came back this time with a new option of a sweep today plus induction Monday if nothing had happened, or option as above. I asked what would happen if sweep didn't work and I came in for induction still wanting a section and he said if you insist they will - I said but I'm insisting now and you're not listening to me. Also said what if I go into labour before Wednesday if opt to see psychologist and he again said insist. He then said if you had brought this up earlier we would have got you in to see someone earlier - at this point I burst saying I've been telling you this for weeks but no one listens and I'm continually fobbed off. By this point I'm hysterically crying having managed to keep it together. He was actually really nice and came over and hugged me, think DH was a little freaked out lol. He said I'm just following protocol, I'm not the boss man but if you insist they can't say no.

Anyway, some four hours later I opted for a sweep, cervix 2-3cm, soft, low and favourable, head fully engaged. Induction booked for Tuesday at 10, unless they get a cancellation Sunday or Monday, if they do they'll call. She said I doubt you'll make if to Monday let along tomorrow! Wishful thinking maybe. She did say I could have probably ruptured your membranes, I said why didn't you ?!?! If induction doesn't work then straight to section. Wouldn't do growth scan as inaccurate at this stage. 

So as it stands am as I was yesterday. Hoping the sweep does something before the appointment. Can't see them listening if I ask for section when do go in, they didn't listen today and I was so assertive I thought the poor guy was going to run a mile. 

Not really feeling much since sweep, a bit of a backache but other than that all ok, no bleeding / spotting. Sweep was ok, not painful just odd, I read in a leaflet it's one finger - umm not sure on that! 

Sorry to drone Iadies. Hope everyone is ok x 

Sassy - glad your cough seems to be letting up a little, hope it continues.

Nikki - amazing progress, can't wait to hear some more.

Aruppe - any news?

Xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

So glad you finally got some answers Sonia!! It all sounds great! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

mammaspath said:


> sassy - walk walk walk!!! that should help.......i hope this is it for you!
> 
> i can't beleive how many overdues there are ........ ive never gone over......is it miserable? im already to the miserable stage......and this kid feels like she is gonna fall out of my who ha!!!
> 
> lameres baby is so cute!


I wouldn't feel too miserable being overdue if I didn't have to fight off this sickness too. I am more anxious to meet our newest princess! Although, at the moment, I feel like my butt is cramping :haha: and that is making me a little uncomfortable. I didn't go over with DD so I hate the waiting now with my second. Everyone was just sure I wouldn't even make it all the way to my due date and now I am over. :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

Anyone heard from Snow lately? I know she had her little girl but haven't heard anything after that. 

Melly I think you were right in saying that LittleJ had to have those surgeries. I really hope she is doing ok. She isn't on our facebook group so until she is able to come back on here, we probably won't hear from her. 

Blossom are you still on the mend from the flu? Is DS feeling better as well?

How are all the new mamas doing?? I know you are all busy settling into new routines.


----------



## ARuppe716

Sassy- sounds promising... I hope things keep moving along for you!

Sonia- I'm sorry they still seem to not be listening but it does sound as though you'll have your baby soon regardless!

Sending happy baby vibes to you both... I still say this is going to be a big weekend on our board!

Getting ready to take a shower and do my hair... figured I could look good one last time before I start sleeping in 2 hour increments! We leave in about two and a half hours for the hospital and then its two more hours before the C. Its lunchtime here and I am starving!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lol, I'm doing exactly the same! Bath, hair, trim, nails etc :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Lol, I'm doing exactly the same! Bath, hair, trim, nails etc :)


I want to do that too but the cramping has now started to make me uncomfortable enough to not want to get back out of my recliner.


----------



## brieri1

I have a midwife appointment today. Should I ask them to check me?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sonia~ Sounds so promising! You sound like I was with my sweep with my last. I was 3cm with bulging waters. I went in for the sweep in the morning and by bed time I still hadn't gone into labor. I was sad that the sweep hadnt worked. But I woke up the night with contractions at 2:30am and had my little girl at 9am that morning :D Good luck!

Nikki~ Your nearly there!! I love my epidurals lol. I try to make it as far as I can, but there is something to be said about being pain free and loving the birthing process :D

Amanda~ (every time I see Amanda I think for a brief second people are talking to me, even though I know its you lol) Good luck with your section today! I'm sure you'll be great! 

Sassy~ Babies have a habit of sneaking up on you :D LO might surprise you. Im glad the cough is letting up though!

AFM: I have my growth sound today. Gonna find out if I have a huge baby or of I have extra waters. Either way I'm concerned, But at least after today I'll know what Im freaking out about lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks mommy - that's reassuring to know that it may kick off later. DH has finally sprung into action and is packing (repacking as I've already packed it) his bag lol! Hope the scan goes well, let us know x

Brier - check your cervix etc? I would ask if you want to know, do they routinely do them where you are?

Sassy - I think you'll be next, think she will just decide it's time.

I do agree that this weekend could be a big weekend for babies! My nan has just called and told my DH to get his act together and use what he's been given to get things moving ;) oh she does make me laugh!


----------



## Kaiecee

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well, that was as interesting as I thought it would be!
> 
> As usual running late and the clinic was heaving as high risk plus first one back after Xmas. Was first seen by midwife who did BP and urine, all fine and then said so you want to discuss your options for c section. She said to discuss with registrar but he may need to refer me to the consultant running the clinic but the wait was long.
> 
> Registrar was really nice and listened to my concerns and explained pros there are cons etc. He then went off to talk to consultant and came back with the option that I see a psychologist on Wednesday of next week to discuss my reasons etc and if I still want it afterwards I'll be booked in for the following week, at 41+??? I said I didn't need to see the psychologist as my mind was made up - off he went again.
> 
> He came back this time with a new option of a sweep today plus induction Monday if nothing had happened, or option as above. I asked what would happen if sweep didn't work and I came in for induction still wanting a section and he said if you insist they will - I said but I'm insisting now and you're not listening to me. Also said what if I go into labour before Wednesday if opt to see psychologist and he again said insist. He then said if you had brought this up earlier we would have got you in to see someone earlier - at this point I burst saying I've been telling you this for weeks but no one listens and I'm continually fobbed off. By this point I'm hysterically crying having managed to keep it together. He was actually really nice and came over and hugged me, think DH was a little freaked out lol. He said I'm just following protocol, I'm not the boss man but if you insist they can't say no.
> 
> Anyway, some four hours later I opted for a sweep, cervix 2-3cm, soft, low and favourable, head fully engaged. Induction booked for Tuesday at 10, unless they get a cancellation Sunday or Monday, if they do they'll call. She said I doubt you'll make if to Monday let along tomorrow! Wishful thinking maybe. She did say I could have probably ruptured your membranes, I said why didn't you ?!?! If induction doesn't work then straight to section. Wouldn't do growth scan as inaccurate at this stage.
> 
> So as it stands am as I was yesterday. Hoping the sweep does something before the appointment. Can't see them listening if I ask for section when do go in, they didn't listen today and I was so assertive I thought the poor guy was going to run a mile.
> 
> Not really feeling much since sweep, a bit of a backache but other than that all ok, no bleeding / spotting. Sweep was ok, not painful just odd, I read in a leaflet it's one finger - umm not sure on that!
> 
> Sorry to drone Iadies. Hope everyone is ok x
> 
> Sassy - glad your cough seems to be letting up a little, hope it continues.
> 
> Nikki - amazing progress, can't wait to hear some more.
> 
> Aruppe - any news?
> 
> Xxx

I really dont understand why they wont do what u want at this point and to see psychologist almost is like telling u that ur not making the right decision i would have done exactly what u did.

ill be having baby next friday at 39 weeks and im fed up i can just imagine how u feel.

i hope the sweep will work before monday and u will have ur lo this weekend
keep us updated on any change im so excited to see ur birth story :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Kaicee, I don't know, just fed up but trying to remain positive x


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Kaiecee I know you are excited!!!!!! 

I agree with you ladies that this will be a big weekend. I hope I can be part of that! lol!


----------



## ARuppe716

Haha Sonia- that's great advice from your nan!! That made me laugh so hard!

Sassy- I'm feeling good about this... I think your LO may be deciding to get the show on the road

Mommy- thank you! And please tell me you were always one of several Amanda's growing up, too! That's what happens when we have one of the most popular names of the 80's!! At a former job I was one of 4 Amanda's and we even had a repeat last initial so we had to be identified by our full name!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Has anyone heard from melly today? Hope she is ok x


----------



## prayingforbby

I feel like I'm one of the few who doesn't have an exact date of when LO is coming


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL Yup! There were 3 Amanda Browns just at my doctors office. LOL I hated it! I was happy to marry into a very uncommon surname lol I was VERY adamant that my kids didn't have such common names. I have a Felicity, Amelia, and William (after his dad) and this one will be Grayson :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

prayingforbby said:


> I feel like I'm one of the few who doesn't have an exact date of when LO is coming

Nope I don't have a date either. I think since my due date isn't officially until Feb 1st, I'll be one of the last gals here :D


----------



## ARuppe716

Exactly!! Luckily I didn't have any problems with my surname and if anything because it was short I was called by my full name almost all the time. We picked a fairly uncommon boys name as well for the US... Although It's very popular in the UK!!


----------



## La Mere

Thank you all so much for your congratulations! I can't wait to see all of your new little ones and read your birth stories! I will update better when the laptop is up and running again.

Good luck to Nikki and Amanda! Can't wait to see your babies!

Sorry to all of you I know I an missing, but DD is making a fuss so gotta take care of her before she wakes Sam up!


----------



## mommyof2peas

We picked Amelia because of the Doctor who show in the UK. After Amelia Pond. pretty common name in the UK but not the US...then this year it seems to be getting more popular :( But I love her name, and her nick name is Mia and not Amy. Plus Being named after a Doctor Who companion is so much cooler then Amelia Earheart lol


----------



## Kaiecee

hope all is good with u la mere how is sam on nights?


----------



## brieri1

They don't check your cervix at my birthing center unless you ask them to because it isn't a good indicator of when labor will start. I want to know if I've progressed, but at the same time, if I haven't, I'll be disappointed that I haven't and if I have, I'll be disappointed that I've progressed, but haven't gone into labor yet.


----------



## brieri1

For some reason, when I wake up in the morning and I'm not in labor, I assume that's it for the day, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Kaiecee

ive got alot of lower back pain and alot of bh but he needs to stay in for one more week


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-Sassy, I'm glad you are feeling a tin better!!!
-Sonia, they should of told you: If you insist when we want you to insist... I'm hoping that the sweep works and you get to meet baby soon soon!
-Mommy: Hope scan goes well!
-Amanda: Oh God! Poor thing your tummy must be making all types of funny noises haha. Poor you! I can't wait to hear your news later!
-Brieri: Yeah, I feel that way too... if my morning is fine, I think nothing else is going to happen. 

AFM: Drs appointment later today. I've been nice enough to let them have me without knowing when things are going to happen if they don't start on their own, so I'm having a conversation today with Dr, since he is back from vacation. 

Had a trimming session last night haha, hubby seemed more comfortable and did it pretty quick lol. For some reason he thought that by peeking into my vjj he would be able to see baby's head...u.u hahaha


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee, I'm starving!! I'm standing here with my stomach growling blow drying my hair! Haha... And putting on my water proof mascara :)

I shaved my legs and had a nice shower although I didn't do any trimming to my lady parts since they're going to shave me anyways! Why struggle with it when someone else is going to take care of it?! Hahaha...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Deedee, I'm starving!! I'm standing here with my stomach growling blow drying my hair! Haha... And putting on my water proof mascara :)
> 
> I shaved my legs and had a nice shower although I didn't do any trimming to my lady parts since they're going to shave me anyways! Why struggle with it when someone else is going to take care of it?! Hahaha...

Awww... I'm struggling, don't know if I should shave my legs or not! (Haha, I'm shameless, right? ) I mean, I did it last friday and it's not like I have a forest :haha: it's just so difficult with this huge tummy of mine :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

We've started getting the phone calls. :dohh: We got 3 on my due date yesterday. Then my FIL, who lives here and knows that we get aggravated when everyone calls, called today and yesterday while he was at work and left a message saying, are you at the hospital having the baby? Um did we call you? No ... then there is no baby! These people are driving me insane. DH answered a call from his grandmother and he said we'll call you ... really. lol! :dohh:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Deedee - I'm contemplating defluffing but not sure I can be bothered. Is that bad? Need to do my legs and maybe vayjj, mirror assisted! 

Sassy - we've had a few now and am just saying no, I would have told you if we had and they seem to be getting the hint.


----------



## ARuppe716

Alright, ladies! We're on our way!! I probably won't post much until after all is said and done. I will post pics on Facebook, if someone could please put them on here for me? Thank you everyone for all your support and love and for letting me blow up this thread with my nervousness over the last 24 hours!!


----------



## DittyByrd

prayingforbby said:


> I feel like I'm one of the few who doesn't have an exact date of when LO is coming

I was convinced I would be overdue. I had my little girl 3 weeks early!!! There was never talk of inductions or sweeps or sections. Just out of the blue my water broke. :)


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> We've started getting the phone calls. :dohh: We got 3 on my due date yesterday. Then my FIL, who lives here and knows that we get aggravated when everyone calls, called today and yesterday while he was at work and left a message saying, are you at the hospital having the baby? Um did we call you? No ... then there is no baby! These people are driving me insane. DH answered a call from his grandmother and he said we'll call you ... really. lol! :dohh:

I've been getting text messages all day asking if she's here or if I've popped yet. Its so frustrating! I'm struggling to remind myself that the due date is actually a range of 2 weeks in either direction, and that's hard all by itself when I'm so ready to be done without people asking like something's wrong with me that she isn't here yet.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wishing you the best of luck hun, cannot wait to hear about it and see pictures of your little one. Will be thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## brieri1

ARuppe716 said:


> Alright, ladies! We're on our way!! I probably won't post much until after all is said and done. I will post pics on Facebook, if someone could please put them on here for me? Thank you everyone for all your support and love and for letting me blow up this thread with my nervousness over the last 24 hours!!

Good luck!


----------



## sassy_mom

Can't wait to see your little bundle! Good luck and I hope everything goes well! 

Brieri I feel the same way when I wake up. lol! Like oh no baby ok. :haha: I forget there are actually 24 hours in a day!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

So exciting Amanda!!!!!!!!! I'll be looking for updates even at the drs! Hahaha.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Soniamillie01 said:


> Deedee - I'm contemplating defluffing but not sure I can be bothered. Is that bad? Need to do my legs and maybe vayjj, mirror assisted!
> 
> Sassy - we've had a few now and am just saying no, I would have told you if we had and they seem to be getting the hint.

Haha, all I told hubby about trimming this time was: "Make sure Dr doesn't get his fingers tangled down there..." LOL Of course, last time was that plus short and even... hahahaha, so doubt I would of had that issue anyhow. :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

Best wishes Nikki and Aruppe (and anyone I missed)!

Congratulations La Mere! What a harrowing tale! :)

I have a lactation consultant coming this afternoon. I am excited. I got the baby to latch to the better of 2 nipples without a shield today!!! Breast feeding has been driving me crazy, literally. It's supposed to be natural but it was so hard for me. I feel like we're just now getting into the groove. I have so many questions about when to pump, how often, etc. It's a 2 hour appt so I am sure we'll have plenty of time to cover it all.


----------



## brieri1

I really want to go for a nice long walk to possibly get things going, but its 17 degrees F outside and that's just unpleasant. I might just bite the bullet, though.


----------



## La Mere

Can't wait for your update, Amanda!


----------



## BlossomJ

Aruppe - Good luck!!!

Nikki - Hope it'a going well. Can't wait to hear that Ella has made an appearance!

Ditty - Breastfeeding might be natural, but that doesn't mean it's always straight forward, so don't worry! DS did really well with it, but I still needed lots of advice & had times where it drove me mad :) Well done so far :thumbup:

Sassy - glad you're slightly better. I hope it improves further & doesn't interfere with the birth... maybe your body has been waiting until it's well enough? Sorry people have started hounding you, sooo annoying!!! I'm very slowly recovering. I don't think I'll be better by the birth, but I'd probable cope now if it wasn't a long labour. After improving for a day or two, DS is still congested & chesty. He may need to see a Dr if he doesn't improve over the weekend.

Sonia - Sorry you haven't been listened to. I really do hope you come out of this with a positive birth experience :hugs: I don't know about Melly. Hope she's ok - maybe things got moving really quickly?!


----------



## Cailidgh

Phillip James Walford made it into the world at 11:24pm last night! After the midday induction and pethidine slowing everything down, my waters broke at about 11:15pm, I was measured as 4cm dilated at 11:20, and the midwife was in the middle of telling me to stop screaming and use the gas and air.. And I started pushing because my body didn't give me a choice! Bear in mind ladies I have bad problems with my pelvis, and had nigh on no pain relief, I freaked out those other first timers something chronic because I could not stop screaming.. And I'm pretty sure I begged to be killed... They didn't get a chance to get me to delivery suite, he came right there on the ward, much to the delight of the people sharing the room! I had to be stitched up but nowhere near as bad as last time, and here I am. From waters breaking to Phillip born was about 7 minutes. I'm so glad it's done and I don't need to do it again, my pelvis is soooo sore!!


----------



## mellywelly

Nothing happening here, sorry.

Sonia, hope a natural birth works out for you, it is so much better for you and baby, I know you are scared, but hopefully you will breeze it!

I had a very sad phone call today. My friend that I met in college has been ill for a while. She is the same age as me (38) and has early dementia. She has had to watch as her mum and aunt both die from it. Well it's now very bad, and she has been put on end of life care, she may only have days left.I feel so crappy that I haven't made more of an effort to see her the past couple of years. The last time I rang she got quite distressed as I don't think she remembers who I was. Its a 2 hour drive away and I always found some reason I couldn't go, when I could have. Now its probably too late as can't really risk driving up there at the minute.

Sorry for long post, just needed to get it out.


----------



## BlossomJ

Well I've had such a bad day that all I can do is laugh :haha:

Had friends coming over this afternoon, so tried to straighten out the house & clear boxes, clean etc. but DS wasn't playing ball & went into a major meltdown. I gave up & went to do the grocery shopping & the car broke down!! We came back & DS was upset that he thought we were going out but then came straight home, so we had more tantrums (I think he's fragile due to being under the weather.... and 2 years old of course). I also then had very little to give him for lunch, which he wasn't happy about.

My friend said she would drive us to get our shopping, but she got lost on the way to our new house. When we eventually got back with the groceries,DS started his tantrums again & couldn't cope with anything. It took both of us to physically restrain him so he didn't hurt himself. He was so bad for so long she suggested we take him to Accident & Emergency! (All the while her son played quietly like an angel). I seriously don't know how I'll cope with two children!

As soon as my friend left & DH got home, DS acted like an angel!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Cailidgh said:


> Phillip James Walford made it into the world at 11:24pm last night! After the midday induction and pethidine slowing everything down, my waters broke at about 11:15pm, I was measured as 4cm dilated at 11:20, and the midwife was in the middle of telling me to stop screaming and use the gas and air.. And I started pushing because my body didn't give me a choice! Bear in mind ladies I have bad problems with my pelvis, and had nigh on no pain relief, I freaked out those other first timers something chronic because I could not stop screaming.. And I'm pretty sure I begged to be killed... They didn't get a chance to get me to delivery suite, he came right there on the ward, much to the delight of the people sharing the room! I had to be stitched up but nowhere near as bad as last time, and here I am. From waters breaking to Phillip born was about 7 minutes. I'm so glad it's done and I don't need to do it again, my pelvis is soooo sore!!

Amazing news hun, congrats. Wow that was very quick! Can't wait for pics

Melly - I am so sorry about you're friend. I am sure she appreciates talking to you on the phone and knowing you are there if she needs to call. Maybe you could give her a call in a few days to see how she is?

Blossom - wow you have had a day of it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She is here!!! :)

7 lb 14 oz... 20.5 inches jan 4 at 2:39 pm...will update u all later, im exhausted


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nikki, she is gorgeous, saw the pic on FB. Congrats xxx
Ella also really looks like her scan pic in your avatar pic, so cute xx


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Cailidgh said:
> 
> 
> Phillip James Walford made it into the world at 11:24pm last night! After the midday induction and pethidine slowing everything down, my waters broke at about 11:15pm, I was measured as 4cm dilated at 11:20, and the midwife was in the middle of telling me to stop screaming and use the gas and air.. And I started pushing because my body didn't give me a choice! Bear in mind ladies I have bad problems with my pelvis, and had nigh on no pain relief, I freaked out those other first timers something chronic because I could not stop screaming.. And I'm pretty sure I begged to be killed... They didn't get a chance to get me to delivery suite, he came right there on the ward, much to the delight of the people sharing the room! I had to be stitched up but nowhere near as bad as last time, and here I am. From waters breaking to Phillip born was about 7 minutes. I'm so glad it's done and I don't need to do it again, my pelvis is soooo sore!!
> 
> Amazing news hun, congrats. Wow that was very quick! Can't wait for pics
> 
> Melly - I am so sorry about you're friend. I am sure she appreciates talking to you on the phone and knowing you are there if she needs to call. Maybe you could give her a call in a few days to see how she is?
> 
> Blossom - wow you have had a day of it.Click to expand...


Thanks Sonia, but unfortunately she's at a stage where she can't speak now, I really have left it too late.

How are you? Any bleeding or contractions?


----------



## mellywelly

Off to look at facebook! 

Congrats nikki!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Nothing happening here, sorry.
> 
> Sonia, hope a natural birth works out for you, it is so much better for you and baby, I know you are scared, but hopefully you will breeze it!
> 
> I had a very sad phone call today. My friend that I met in college has been ill for a while. She is the same age as me (38) and has early dementia. She has had to watch as her mum and aunt both die from it. Well it's now very bad, and she has been put on end of life care, she may only have days left.I feel so crappy that I haven't made more of an effort to see her the past couple of years. The last time I rang she got quite distressed as I don't think she remembers who I was. Its a 2 hour drive away and I always found some reason I couldn't go, when I could have. Now its probably too late as can't really risk driving up there at the minute.
> 
> Sorry for long post, just needed to get it out.

Oh Melly, I'm sorry. Didn't read your post before writing mine - hope it didn't seem insensitive. I know my problems today are pretty trivial in comparison :hugs: Don't feel bad for not visiting more. As you say, she may not have found comfort in it anyway. My grandmother has dementia & she never remembers visits, even when they are positive (which they often aren't). I hope she doesn't suffer too much distress & that you're coping with the news ok. Please don't beat yourself up :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Has anyone heard if accupressure is actually successful at inducing labor?


----------



## Soniamillie01

mellywelly said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cailidgh said:
> 
> 
> Phillip James Walford made it into the world at 11:24pm last night! After the midday induction and pethidine slowing everything down, my waters broke at about 11:15pm, I was measured as 4cm dilated at 11:20, and the midwife was in the middle of telling me to stop screaming and use the gas and air.. And I started pushing because my body didn't give me a choice! Bear in mind ladies I have bad problems with my pelvis, and had nigh on no pain relief, I freaked out those other first timers something chronic because I could not stop screaming.. And I'm pretty sure I begged to be killed... They didn't get a chance to get me to delivery suite, he came right there on the ward, much to the delight of the people sharing the room! I had to be stitched up but nowhere near as bad as last time, and here I am. From waters breaking to Phillip born was about 7 minutes. I'm so glad it's done and I don't need to do it again, my pelvis is soooo sore!!
> 
> Amazing news hun, congrats. Wow that was very quick! Can't wait for pics
> 
> Melly - I am so sorry about you're friend. I am sure she appreciates talking to you on the phone and knowing you are there if she needs to call. Maybe you could give her a call in a few days to see how she is?
> 
> Blossom - wow you have had a day of it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Sonia, but unfortunately she's at a stage where she can't speak now, I really have left it too late.
> 
> How are you? Any bleeding or contractions?Click to expand...

Oh I am sorry hun. 

Well I have starting to spot / bleed, mainly pinkish / brownish but is more like cm so not sure. I assume my plug must have come away as she said she could feel the head? No contractions as such but have a dull belly ache.


----------



## BlossomJ

Congrats Caillidgh & Nikki!

I'm also off to look at FB Nikki. Can't wait to see whether her cheeks are as cute in real life as on the ultrasound! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Blossom, your day sounded horrendous! I would have had a meltdown!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, looks like we were wrong and you will be having your baby first!!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Blossom, your day sounded horrendous! I would have had a meltdown!

Just glad it's over now!


----------



## Soniamillie01

We'll see ??? I reckon tomorrow maybe x


----------



## BlossomJ

Don't want to tempt fate, but it sounds like things are moving along Sonia :)


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Don't want to tempt fate, but it sounds like things are moving along Sonia :)

Will be stalking tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies!! I'V is hooked up and just waiting to go in!!

Congratulations to our new little ones!! What an exciting day!!

Can't wait to be a mommy... Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck ARuppe!!! Very excited for you that it's finally here!!!!


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations, Nikki! She is beautiful!

Here's a pic of the first time Rayven held Samuel.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-03 18.46.40.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cailidgh

Hehe thank you ladies! I'll upload picture when I get home (still struggling to get him to feed), and when I figure out how. :)


----------



## mellywelly

What a precious pic la mere !!!


----------



## BlossomJ

That's lovely La Mere! Hope she is excited to be a big sister :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the pic la mere


----------



## CharlieO

Another wave of jellybeans! congrats all!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gorgeous pic la mere. As is the one on facebook, he is adorable.

So now have red mucusy discharge / snot like discharge so assume rest of my plug or what ever she disturbed earlier. Isn't heavy just very sticky! DH and I are off to bed to get some zzz's incase - he is already snoring and I bet I won't sleep but will try. Thanks as always for listening to me drone on ladies x


----------



## Kaiecee

Sonia 

Can't wait to hear an update from u to see how's it going :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Amanda - good luck hun. Am thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Thank you girls! Blossom, she very excited... A little to excited lol. Hasn't mastered being gentle with him yet :haha: if we'd let her, she would smother him with hugs and kisses! 

Sonia, that sounds very promising! Definitely catch some zzz's while you can!

Kaiecee, not sure how I missed this earlier... But Sam's first night was great actually! He slept a lot during the day, waking for short feeds, so when he was awake at night all he wanted was to be on the breast!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Cailidgh and Nikki!!! I was wondering how you were doing Cailidgh but I figured you would update when you had a moment. :) 

Nikki she is just too precious! I saw the pic on fb!!! Hope you are recovering well. 

LaMere that is a precious picture. It kind of looks like he is smiling at her. So sweet! 

Melly so sorry to hear about your friend. I know that kind of news can be hard. I hope that she doesn't suffer any. I know dementia is a very sad disease. 

Blossom sorry about such an awful day! I think I would have sat down and cried somewhere. I hope it got better after all of that. 

Sonia sounds like you are having the same thing I am. I've been having some spotting and today had a chunk of stringy/gooey brownish pink stuff come out. I'm not really cramping at all and Chloe is quite active today. It is more pressure for me so not sure if she is making any progress. At this rate, I honestly feel like I will be pregnant forever. All these babies makes me even more anxious. Maybe you and I will have some news this weekend!! Maybe even birthday buddies! 

Aruppe I cannot wait for your updates!!! I am so excited for you!!! Hoping everything continues to go well. :hugs:


----------



## SAS1

Hi everyone! I have never contributed to this thread before, but just stumbled across it and would love to be a part of it all, as everyone starts having their babies! It's so great to hear about and see everyone's little babies arriving! My official due date is January 26th, but every time I was measured with a more sophisticated ultra sound machine and my uterus measurements have all typically indicated January 19th... So, that's what I am keeping my fingers crossed for! As of Wednesday, I was 50-75% effaced, with no dilation.

Congrats to all of you that have already had your babies and good luck to everyone that is still waiting!


----------



## BlossomJ

La Mere - She'll get the hang of being gentle with him, for now it's just great she's enthusiastic :) I remember the first time my niece met DS he was a couple of weeks old & all she wanted to do was cuddle him & kept asking to put him in her toy pushchair! :haha:

Sassy - I've had a remarkably relaxing evening :) Off to bed now :)


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome SAS1!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Growth Scan update: So baby is measuring at 6 pounds 7 oz, give or take 15oz lol So he is right on track. So he isnt a big baby. Im measuring ahead because of extra waters, just like with my DS1. So doc is ordering a weekly NST and scan to check waters.

The only plus side to extra waters is un squished baby faces.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brieri1

Just got home from my midwife appointment. Everything looks good, but Lilah is facing front, so she wants me to do some exercises to get her to turn around. On top of that, she wants me to start taking evening primrose oil, doing some nipple stimulation, plenty of walking throughout the day, bouncing on the birthing ball, squats and lunges, and have sex. My next appointment is scheduled for Wednesday. Hopefully, we can cancel it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Finally getting a minute... Thank u all! She does look exactly like her 4d scan lol...were so smitten with her! She looks huge in the pic lol, but shes so tiny...but almost 8 lbs guess not too little lol...


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congratulations Nikki!!!!! She is beautiful!!!

I just came back from Dr. How I love him lol he is so positive. He told me that I wasn't one dilated before, just a fingertip. So now I'm oficially 1 dilated, super soft cervix and baby is lowering pretty well. Since I have concerns of having a big baby he said that I go in for normal check up on the wednesday (day I turn 40) and we schedule an induction for the soonest opening they have. So it could be that same day or weekend. He did say several times: If you make it to wednesday. LOL So here is to hoping I go in earlier. Oh, I also lost a pound. I don't get how that keeps happening.


----------



## sassy_mom

And now we wait for Amanda (Aruppe). :happydance: I hope she is doing well!


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcolm sas1 

Nikki 
She is so cute can't wait to see more pics :) hope u rest u did a good job congrats again


----------



## darkstar

prayingforbby said:


> I feel like I'm one of the few who doesn't have an exact date of when LO is coming

I don't either :-(


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is a question on car seats:

Has everyone made the belt in the lowest position? Cuz I did but its so complicating to change I hope he won't b bigger and ill have to re ajust cuz that's gonna be a big hassle let me know what u ladies think :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Kaiecee said:


> Here is a question on car seats:
> 
> Has everyone made the belt in the lowest position? Cuz I did but its so complicating to change I hope he won't b bigger and ill have to re ajust cuz that's gonna be a big hassle let me know what u ladies think :)

I took the seat up to the room with me to adjust it with him before trying to fit it back in the car. :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya ill probably do that too but it seems so complicated these car seats sometimes


----------



## Kaiecee

If anyone wants to know about Amanda she's posted on fb


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats Nikki! Ella is just precious :)

Huge congrats to you too Cailidgh! Can't wait for pics of Phillip!

Congrats again too LaMere, Samuel is gorgeous.

Aruppe, hope all is progressing well, will be stalking for updates!

Sassy, so glad yr feeling a bit better, keep resting up.

Melly, so sorry about your friend, don't be too hard on yourself for not visiting.

Sonia, so glad you had at least some success at yr appt. fingers crossed you're heading into labour!

Hoping you can get your little lady to turn Brieri.

Blossom, sorry about you're horrid day! Glad the evening was better!

Question for current mums, when is a good age to start practicing self settling techniques? I'm one of those mums who would like to eventually not have to feed/rock my boy to sleep, I know he'd still so tiny but hopefully over the next couple of months we can work on it :)

Sorry for the marathon post ladies!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lillian33 said:


> Huge congrats Nikki! Ella is just precious :)
> 
> Huge congrats to you too Cailidgh! Can't wait for pics of Phillip!
> 
> Congrats again too LaMere, Samuel is gorgeous.
> 
> Aruppe, hope all is progressing well, will be stalking for updates!
> 
> Sassy, so glad yr feeling a bit better, keep resting up.
> 
> Melly, so sorry about your friend, don't be too hard on yourself for not visiting.
> 
> Sonia, so glad you had at least some success at yr appt. fingers crossed you're heading into labour!
> 
> Hoping you can get your little lady to turn Brieri.
> 
> Blossom, sorry about you're horrid day! Glad the evening was better!
> 
> Question for current mums, when is a good age to start practicing self settling techniques? I'm one of those mums who would like to eventually not have to feed/rock my boy to sleep, I know he'd still so tiny but hopefully over the next couple of months we can work on it :)
> 
> Sorry for the marathon post ladies!


Aruppe already posted on Facebook if u were wondering :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lillian33 said:


> Huge congrats Nikki! Ella is just precious :)
> 
> Huge congrats to you too Cailidgh! Can't wait for pics of Phillip!
> 
> Congrats again too LaMere, Samuel is gorgeous.
> 
> Aruppe, hope all is progressing well, will be stalking for updates!
> 
> Sassy, so glad yr feeling a bit better, keep resting up.
> 
> Melly, so sorry about your friend, don't be too hard on yourself for not visiting.
> 
> Sonia, so glad you had at least some success at yr appt. fingers crossed you're heading into labour!
> 
> Hoping you can get your little lady to turn Brieri.
> 
> Blossom, sorry about you're horrid day! Glad the evening was better!
> 
> Question for current mums, when is a good age to start practicing self settling techniques? I'm one of those mums who would like to eventually not have to feed/rock my boy to sleep, I know he'd still so tiny but hopefully over the next couple of months we can work on it :)
> 
> Sorry for the marathon post ladies!

For me I had my kiddos sleep with me for the first 4-6 months. Then moved them to their cribs after that. But I also Breastfeed. So much easier if they are close at hand. 

once baby is in their own crib I time 5 mins before I go to them. That way they arn't really crying it out, but Im giving enough time to settle themselves:)


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello!! So Oliver Ian Ruppel was born at 6:24pm weighing 7lb and 6.9oz and measuring 20.5 inches. Everything went perfectly and everyone is healthy. Little man screamed his lungs out as soon as he was in the world! I was able to breast feed a few hours later, too!! Will post with more updates tomorrow...and could someone post my pic from Facebook on here? We couldn't be happier and he is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Leinzlove

ARuppe716 said:


> Hello!! So Oliver Ian Ruppel was born at 6:24pm weighing 7lb and 6.9oz and measuring 20.5 inches. Everything went perfectly and everyone is healthy. Little man screamed his lungs out as soon as he was in the world! I was able to breast feed a few hours later, too!! Will post with more updates tomorrow...and could someone post my pic from Facebook on here? We couldn't be happier and he is absolutely perfect!

Here is cute OLIVER! :) Congratulations on your blue jellybean! He is perfect! :)

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/543831_653524430207_986392041_n_zpsdffff7ae.jpg


----------



## brieri1

Well, I swallowed my first dose of epo and now just to have my husband insert the other part of it before we go to bed... Hope it works. I don't want to be pregnant for another couple weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahh... brier1 I hope it works and you find yourself in labor within a few hours. :hugs:


----------



## Cailidgh

Yay ar!! Beautiful boy!! Congratulations!!

And congratulations of course to the other new mummies! Amazing news! Sorry to not go through each name, but am on phone so can't scroll up for reminders!!

Thank you all who have sent us they're best wishes and congrats! That is very much appreciated!

Those that are still waiting.. The end is in sight and you're doing really well!! Keep your chin up, eat a pineapple and get climbing up and down the stairs! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congratulations Amanda! He is such a cutie!


----------



## Soniamillie01

No news ladies, slept surprisingly well, baby has gone very quiet on me, a little worried but he does this sometimes. DH is currently having words, he'll be awake soon no doubt. Still bleeding lightly and lots of cm x 

Amanda - congrats, Oliver is gorgeous and glad to hear it went ok x

SAS1 - welcome, can't wait to hear about your arrival

Sassy - sounds like we are going trough the same and could well be birthday buddies :dance:

Mommy - gorgeous pics, glad all went well and a good weight

Sorry if I've missed anybody else x


----------



## darkstar

Still here, still pregnant. Been busy nesting, no labor symptoms may still be here waiting in 3 weeks :dohh: I'm feeling like its all so far away even though I'm due in 9 days. I just don't feel like an end is in sight yet. I've been staying away from the boards a bit because I find it a little depressing its not my turn yet! Silly I know.

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations ARuppe!!!! Really gorgeous :)

Lillian - I'm the last person to offer advice on getting baby to self settle, but when the time comes, could you let me know what you try & how it goes, as we're aiming to crack it a bit sooner if possible this time! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Does every women just feel like they are going to go overdue?


----------



## River12

Congrats to all the new mums what an exciting time for you all. Can't wait to join you


----------



## Soniamillie01

I never thought for one minute that I would go over and would have put money on me being early! And here I am 40+3!

I have lost ALOT of mucusy, pluggy type discharge this morning, like the size of my palm, bloody in colour but really sticky - sorry for the major tmi! So assume things are moving long!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sonia: I hope today is the day. Sounds promising! :hugs: I was curious as I felt like I'd go over with DD and I probably would've had there been no induction. And this time around I also feel I'll go overdue.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think today may be the day, I've developed a really bad back ache within the last ten minutes, it's quite painful but have always suffered with a bad back. Also very wet downstairs, don't think my waters have broken just mucusy.

It's hard to judge isn't it? I think you'll be a little early, maybe a day or two x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure I won't go to early. I feel to good. It sure is hard to judge.... I hope this is it for you. Jan. 5 sounds like a wonderful birthday. :)


----------



## Poppy84

We tried dtd this morning to get things moving. It was like the scene on knocked up but worse!


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, sounds promising!!!!!

I didn't think I would go over, I thought I would be early again. I'm now thinking I may even last until induction day, and I think it will end up in a section again:cry:


----------



## BlossomJ

Is there any reason to think that Melly, or are you just worried you'll end up with a section? I hope you get your VBAC if you'd like that :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

I'm officially post date


----------



## sassy_mom

All the spotting and discharge I was having has seemed to have stopped. I didn't think I would go over at all but I am almost positive I will make it to Wednesday for the induction. No cramps or anything. I feel like I will never have this baby.

People are driving me insane with calling and messaging me. I got so many yesterday that I was aggravated for most of the night. I wanted to say leave me alone but I know they aren't trying to be aggravating. 

I coughed most of the night last night and poor DH slept on the couch because of it. The bruised muscle is hurting me so bad. I could barely roll over in the middle of the night because of it. Stupid cough! It does seem to be getting somewhat better but still dragging on. I feel like a zombie again and really wish I could sleep. :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## brieri1

I didn't think I would go over, either. I pulled out all the stops yesterday and I'm going to continue to do the same every day in the hopes it helps, i.e., nipple stimulation, walking, sex (maybe not every day, I was way too tired to last night), epo, bouncing on the birthing ball, etc. 

I think next time we have a baby, I'm not going to tell anyone my due date, just give people a range of time that the baby will be arriving in so I can forgo the harassment. Most pregnancies that aren't induced or have something go wrong, or end in a planned c-section, do go past 40 weeks.


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Is there any reason to think that Melly, or are you just worried you'll end up with a section? I hope you get your VBAC if you'd like that :hugs:

Last time they tried to induce me, I had 2 lots of the gel and the drip, which they turned up higher than normal and I still only did .5 cm, so can't see the 1 sachet working this time. They said if I'd made no progress after 6 hours its straight for another section. I will be so disappointed if I can't vbac, I feel like I missed out last time. Dh doesn't understand, he thinks why go through all the pain when they would give me a section if I ask.


----------



## prayingforbby

I tried not telling most people the due date by just saying January, but they would keep asking questions til they got tge actual date. Im kind of lucky though. I live very far from family, so its kind of a out of sight, out of mind thing. Thankfully we havent gotten many calls as most people dont call us anyways lol.

Im pretty sure I'll be over so we just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Poppy84

Just got back from an hours walk. Didn't give me contractions but did give me diarhoea. Nice!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly, I hope you before your induction and if not that the induction works. They haven't told me which type of induction (pessary or drop) but she did say as I was 2/3 already they would probably keep me in to monitor the induction. She said if didn't take within 6 hrs would be section.

Sassy - sound just like me, is just cm now, albeit lots of it! More clear than blood tinged but getting that on and off. No sign here so am back on the raspberry tea and the ball, whilst eating a doughnut - naughty but v nice.

Poppy - looser BM's is good sign!

Brier - I don't think we will either, we haven't had too many people asking as yet but the last day has been lots of questions. I'm now more cautious about who I tell what, and who I give updates to.


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations Nikki, Cailidgh, and Aruppe!!! We're on a run of Jellybeans!


----------



## Kaiecee

I've had lower back pain and bh all night but my cesarian is in 6 days I doubt anything would happen before so today I'm gonna try to get a lot done so I have a couple days of relaxation before Riley is here :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Can somebody please PM me the link to the Facebook page?? I can't seem to find it


----------



## claireb86

Due date today, no signs.
I went 8 days over with DS but I had no signs with him either, I never got a show, loss of plug of waters breaking until the end of my labour.
Been waking around today to see if that helps.
I just hope he comes along before having to be induced.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies, a friend sent me this and I thought I would share ...

TWENTY THINGS A MOM SHOULD TELL HER SON

1. Play a sport. It will teach you how to win honorably, lose gracefully, respect authority,
... work with others, manage your time and stay out of trouble. And maybe even throw or catch.

2. You will set the tone for the sexual relationship, so don't take something away from her that you can't give back.

3. Use careful aim when you pee. Somebody's got to clean that up, you know.

4. Save money when you're young because you're going to need it someday.

5. Allow me to introduce you to the dishwasher, oven, washing machine, iron,
vacuum, mop and broom. Now please go use them.

6. Pray and be a spiritual leader.

7. Don't ever be a bully and don't ever start a fight, but if some idiot clocks you,
please defend yourself.

8. Your knowledge and education is something that nobody can take away from you.

9. Treat women kindly. Forever is a long time to live alone and it's even longer to live with somebody who hates your guts.

10. Take pride in your appearance.

11. Be strong and tender at the same time.

12. A woman can do everything that you can do. This includes her having a successful career and you changing diapers at 3 A.M. Mutual respect is the key to a good relationship.

13. "Yes ma'am" and "yes sir" still go a long way.

14. The reason that they're called "private parts" is because they're "private".
Please do not scratch them in public.

15. Peer pressure is a scary thing. Be a good leader and others will follow.

16. Bringing her flowers for no reason is always a good idea.

17. It is better to be kind than to be right.

18. A sense of humor goes a long way in the healing process.

19. Please choose your spouse wisely. My daughter-in-law will be the gatekeeper for me
spending time with you and my grandchildren.

20. Remember to call your mother because I might be missing you.


----------



## darkstar

Overdue ladies - It sucks going over doesn't it? I find it frustrating knowing when its not going to happen even though I know we're supposed to be enjoying the last days of our pregnancies. I'm not overdue yet but know I will be soon enough!

Claire - I never had signs with my previous two either. With DD I just starting having latent labour contractions on my due date that were 5 minutes apart and she was born three days later. With my DS I had to be induced a few days past EDD with absolutely no symptoms then either. It kind of takes the thrill out of symptom spotting LOL. Both times my waters had to be broken by the doctor.

AFM - I realised just a few minutes ago that if my baby had stayed breech I would have been having my csection tomorrow at 39 weeks :-( 

I really want to go for a long walk to see if I can get anything moving but my feet are so swollen and puffy I don't know if I could stand it. I'm swelled up like a balloon and its so hot here I'm not sure I want to risk walking. I might try a couple of circles around the block in the evening when it cools off a bit. I drank RLT and bounced on my ball yesterday but nothing happened.

Apart from that I'm only having the occassional cramp. I don't think I even need to wear a panty liner anymore as I don't even seem to be getting much discharge which makes me think what the heck... it feels like this baby is far too comfortable. I was having some stronger contractions and felt leaky a few days ago and lost mucus and now its all stopped entirely. I think I jinxed myself for actually thinking for a moment it was possible enough for it to happen before my due date! Oh well, 39 weeks tomorrow, can't be anymore than 3 weeks left :dohh:


----------



## darkstar

I like that Sonia, thanks for sharing. I'm going to show it to my 13 yo son.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I thought it was quite sweet and somewhat true!

Before my sweep my cm completely stopped, was really dry and quite uncomfortable because of it. Sure it's the sweep but it's back with a vengeance now. I'm sure it won't be too long for us all now. Well I hope not. There is light at the end of the tunnel for me I guess as have induction booked for Tuesday but really want to go naturally if I can. Have been having a few tightenings this evening but nothing significant really. I had a BM earlier and had one right in the middle, sorry, and boy it took my breath away. 

I think the baby domino has definitely gone now and we'll be inundated with new jellybeans very soon x


----------



## darkstar

You never know, it seems these babies sometimes sense an induction is looming and come on their own!

My OH goes back to work tomorrow and I'm kind of looking forward to getting back into a regular routine again to get some normalcy before baby comes. I think part of my impatience is because it still feels like holidays with him home all the time.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I was like that when my DH was off work, and was secretly looking forward to him going back towards the end. He has started his paternity leave now, well annual leave as he hasn't been there long enough as we know it's going to happen by Tuesday so made sense and he can catch up on sleep etc and get prepared!

It doesn't feel like baby is going to arrive anytime soon, not that I think I'd get a feeling but have felt quite well all day, and have also been starving.


----------



## La Mere

Oh fingers crossed today is your day, Sonia! 

To all the "over due" ladies: I know it sucks.. I went 8 days over with my daughter! It was so miserable, but I forgot all about it when I saw my little girl for the first time! And I am still so shocked that,my little boy came 8 days early! So hang in there girls, you'll have your babies before you know it!

Congrats to Nikki, Amanda and all the other new mommies! 

Lillian- about self settling. I was to soft hearted with my daughter to let her cry for very long, she kinda just grew into self settling as she got a bit older... With Sam... Well, he seems to settle just fibe by himself already, unless he really needs/wants me.

Oh and I posted a bunch more pics of Sam in my journal, if you girls wanna take a look


----------



## darkstar

La Mere said:


> Oh fingers crossed today is your day, Sonia!
> 
> To all the "over due" ladies: I know it sucks.. I went 8 days over with my daughter! It was so miserable, but I forgot all about it when I saw my little girl for the first time! And I am still so shocked that,my little boy came 8 days early! So hang in there girls, you'll have your babies before you know it!

You've given me hope, my first two were late so maybe this one will come early! 

Sam is gorgeous  I love his name, OH already has a son named Sam otherwise it would have been on my shortlist for sure.


----------



## mommyof2peas

So Ive been researching polyhydramnios (too much fluids) and this is exactly what I had with my other son. Maybe it's just a boy thing with me. All I know is all the symptoms I've been having fit right in. The being bigger, feeling like my belly just couldnt get any bigger, being unable to breath. 

I want to talk to my doctor about inducing because I am jsut SOOO uncomfortable. But I dont see him again until Thursday. I guess because of all the extra fluids Im at risk for prolaps cord too. I wish I would have known that with my other son. My waters broke at 36 weeks with him. I'm all anxious waiting.


----------



## brieri1

Working hard today to get her to turn around. It seems like every time I go on all fours to let gravity do the work, she braces herself to hold her position. Hopefully it works. Do any of you know how fast this epo works when your past your due date?


----------



## mellywelly

I've been taking epo for 4-5 days now, not a thing, not even any plug or anything! Been taking both ways too lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Mommyof2 - Can you speak to a midwife or Dr over the phone before the appointment for advice? Not sure if it's possible where you are, but maybe worth a try?

Melly - I hope things move more quickly & easily for you this time & I can understand why you'd like the vbac. It's a bit like me wanting to experience going into labour naturally. I know it's the last time I'll get the chance. I'm guessing there could be a number of reasons it didn't work last time. Fingers crossed it goes differently with this one x

Sonia - Hope you don't have too much longer to wait :hugs:

Sassy - I found I had to move into a squatting position & hold my bump when coughing in order to minimise the muscle pain. If I was lying down or twisting at all it made things worse. It did interfere with sleep as I got onto my knees to cough in bed & I looked stupid squatting all the time in the day, but it doesn't hurt now when I'm coughing. Don't know if it might help you? :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

went out shopping and I ache so much now. UGH! My feet were swollen before we left so I wore my tennis shoes for support but I don't know how much good it did. My hips and back ache something awful. I keep getting pains shooting down into my legs. We saw some family friends and she said goodness you are still pregnant. :haha: 

I think I have a (or some) bruised rib from all the coughing. I thought it was just a sore spot but I can hardly move and my mom said it sounded like I had bruised it. Please come on Wednesday (or sooner) ... being sick and pregnant is too much for me. 

Thanks ladies for being here to let me rant away. I really appreciate it!! :hugs::hugs: Maybe these pains will turn into labor and I can have my little girl here this weekend.


----------



## jrowenj

Ok, I need breastfeeding advice. So, I wanna try and stock up on some stored milk for times that I'm not able to breastfeed due to being out or like last night I was so sick so kevin wanted to feed blake and let me sleep. When is the best time to pump?? I feed blake every 3 hours and I feed ten mins on each side. I tried pumping after I fed him but it took me a while and only filled half a bottle... Should I feed him 20 mins on one side and pump the other side? Should I pump in between the 3 hour break?? I'm so confused!


----------



## sassy_mom

BlossomJ said:


> Mommyof2 - Can you speak to a midwife or Dr over the phone before the appointment for advice? Not sure if it's possible where you are, but maybe worth a try?
> 
> Melly - I hope things move more quickly & easily for you this time & I can understand why you'd like the vbac. It's a bit like me wanting to experience going into labour naturally. I know it's the last time I'll get the chance. I'm guessing there could be a number of reasons it didn't work last time. Fingers crossed it goes differently with this one x
> 
> Sonia - Hope you don't have too much longer to wait :hugs:
> 
> Sassy - I found I had to move into a squatting position & hold my bump when coughing in order to minimise the muscle pain. If I was lying down or twisting at all it made things worse. It did interfere with sleep as I got onto my knees to cough in bed & I looked stupid squatting all the time in the day, but it doesn't hurt now when I'm coughing. Don't know if it might help you? :hugs:


I do that when I wake up at night. Hop up on my knees to cough ... I'm not sure there is much to do for the pain as it is in my right ribs on the side and into my back some. Ugh! I thought about trying some ice on it. I would do a heating pad but she stays on my right side and I'd rather not cook her little toes. :haha::haha: Hope you are feeling better!! :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

I'm doing both orally and vaginally too, midwife recommended. I had my husband insert them. It was really funny watching his face. He was like, "I've never touched you like this in a non-sexual manner. I don't know how to feel about this." I was struggling not to laugh. So cute. How many mg are you taking? I'm swallowing 2000 and having 1000 inserted. I don't know if I should be taking more or less... My midwife didn't really give me a dosage, she just said swallow 2 capsules and insert 1.


----------



## BlossomJ

Jaime - I used to feed on one side & pump on the other at the same time, but I know some people feed then pump. You'll tend to get less milk if you pump between feeds I would think, or at least I did - & it tended to be more watery.

Half a bottle is really good for starting out though! And the more you do it, the more you'll get. If you freeze the milk you can gradually build up a supply so you don't need to worry about pumping so much in one go. Good luck! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - toasty toes :haha:

That sounds awful. At least mine was just muscular & not my ribs. I feel much better today. Still coughing & congested, but it's much shallower now if that makes sense? I really hope it lets up for you! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Goodnight all, off to bed :)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, blossom!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Not feeling good before strong bh and I threw up and I know this is tmi but I've had more bm since yesterday now that I was sick I feel better now hoping to finish the whole baby's room don't have much to do just want it done


----------



## mommyof2peas

I can call the docs on Monday. But it's a complete telephone game. I call the office, and someone takes a message and gives it to the nurse, who speaks to the doctor, who tell the nurse what he thinks, then she calls me back and let's me know whats going on. 

I just think doing it that way my concerns and what not are lost in translation. :( I hope to be able to convince him by saying it's my last one and if we induce we can schedule it for the days he is at the hospital. That way he can deliver at least one of them lol ( I always go into labor when he is doing clinic hours lol)


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> Working hard today to get her to turn around. It seems like every time I go on all fours to let gravity do the work, she braces herself to hold her position. Hopefully it works. Do any of you know how fast this epo works when your past your due date?

My midwife wants me to make my boy turn too, she said he's slightly posterior. I have to bounce on my ball and walk sideways up stairs. I haven't tried all fours yet. Its so hot here and I am so swollen with fluid retention I haven't managed to do too much yet but maybe when it cools down later. I'm hoping it works too! I really don't want a back to back labour.


----------



## darkstar

mellywelly said:


> I've been taking epo for 4-5 days now, not a thing, not even any plug or anything! Been taking both ways too lol

I asked my midwife about EPO a couple of days ago and she didn't think it was worth it. She said the only thing that works in her experience is caster oil but she doesn't recommend that!

Oh and sex


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee I hope you feel better. I know the end always seems so ick! 

Darkstar I hope you can get him to turn. 

Brieri I didn't realize your baby was still breech. I hope you can get her to turn as well. I'm surprised they let you go all the way to your due date with her breech. I thought they did c-sections before the due date to deliver. 

I have a question ladies: My ribs are killing me. Breathing, moving, everything just hurts something awful. Should I call my OB and let them know what is going on? I can't until Monday obviously but I just wonder if it's something they need to know about. I also thought about going into the ER just to have them look at me because the pain is so bad. I know there isn't anything they can do even if they were broken but I didn't know if this might affect the baby or delivery?? Thoughts....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I tried EPO (both ways) 3 times last week and I do think it works. I actually put some in and drank some yesterday, I'll do it tonight as well. My cervix wasn't as soft, this was a week ago and Dr. was pleasantly surprised yesterday. He also said that my exercise ball made baby lower a whole bunch, since he was completely posterior a week ago too.


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> Kaiecee I hope you feel better. I know the end always seems so ick!
> 
> Darkstar I hope you can get him to turn.
> 
> Brieri I didn't realize your baby was still breech. I hope you can get her to turn as well. I'm surprised they let you go all the way to your due date with her breech. I thought they did c-sections before the due date to deliver.
> 
> I have a question ladies: My ribs are killing me. Breathing, moving, everything just hurts something awful. Should I call my OB and let them know what is going on? I can't until Monday obviously but I just wonder if it's something they need to know about. I also thought about going into the ER just to have them look at me because the pain is so bad. I know there isn't anything they can do even if they were broken but I didn't know if this might affect the baby or delivery?? Thoughts....

She's not breech, she's head down and her head is engaged, but her back is to my back which causes back labor. Back labor is a lot more intense and painful than regular labor.


----------



## brieri1

I just stimulated my nipples with my breast pump for an hour and half. I got some pretty intense contractions out of it, but I'm pretty sure now that I've stopped they will stop too.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Kaiecee I hope you feel better. I know the end always seems so ick!
> 
> Darkstar I hope you can get him to turn.
> 
> Brieri I didn't realize your baby was still breech. I hope you can get her to turn as well. I'm surprised they let you go all the way to your due date with her breech. I thought they did c-sections before the due date to deliver.
> 
> I have a question ladies: My ribs are killing me. Breathing, moving, everything just hurts something awful. Should I call my OB and let them know what is going on? I can't until Monday obviously but I just wonder if it's something they need to know about. I also thought about going into the ER just to have them look at me because the pain is so bad. I know there isn't anything they can do even if they were broken but I didn't know if this might affect the baby or delivery?? Thoughts....
> 
> She's not breech, she's head down and her head is engaged, but her back is to my back which causes back labor. Back labor is a lot more intense and painful than regular labor.Click to expand...


Oh gotcha! Sorry. My doctor never checked for any of that. I have no clue what position she is in except that they said her head was down. lol! I feel like my doctor wasn't concerned in the least about anything at all other than yep you are still breathing and pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: I don't think you will last until your induction. :hugs: And... you will get your VBAC, you've come so far.

Brier: I was hoping to come on here and see your jellybeans pic. :hugs:

Ladies, I hope your babies all get here soon. :hugs:


----------



## els1022

jrowenj said:


> Ok, I need breastfeeding advice. So, I wanna try and stock up on some stored milk for times that I'm not able to breastfeed due to being out or like last night I was so sick so kevin wanted to feed blake and let me sleep. When is the best time to pump?? I feed blake every 3 hours and I feed ten mins on each side. I tried pumping after I fed him but it took me a while and only filled half a bottle... Should I feed him 20 mins on one side and pump the other side? Should I pump in between the 3 hour break?? I'm so confused!

I tried to post a comment on FB about this but it wouldn't let me for some reason...are you engorged at any time during the day? I am in the morning so after Katie feeds (usually around 8-10) I pump both sides for about 7 minutes and I usually get about 6 oz total. I've been doing that since my milk came in. If you pump the same time every day hopefully your body will produce more in response. Hope it helps.


----------



## brieri1

Leinzlove said:


> Melly: I don't think you will last until your induction. :hugs: And... you will get your VBAC, you've come so far.
> 
> Brier: I was hoping to come on here and see your jellybeans pic. :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I hope your babies all get here soon. :hugs:

Thanks, I feel like it isn't going to happen. I stimulated my nipples with my breast pump tonight for an hour and a half, which is supposed to send you into labor if your body is ready. It didn't work. Its discouraging.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks els! I'm gonna have to pay attention to when I'm engorged. I think the morning


----------



## els1022

I read somewhere that for most women it's the morning. Bc milk production is higher at night.


----------



## mammaspath

i had my maternity pics today............just thought id share....was very excited with them!
 



Attached Files:







maternity1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## darkstar

mammaspath said:


> i had my maternity pics today............just thought id share....was very excited with them!

You look stunning! Very nice


----------



## Kaiecee

Love ur maternity pics mama :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Finished baby's room now gonna start on the living room and tomorrow I'm gonna set up my bedroom with all the baby's stuff that ill need :) I feel like I need to get these things done in the next 2 days for some reason ill be posting pics of Riley's room on fb since its easier :)


----------



## JCh

brieri - I would say going on all fours is probably the best option..... The gravity will help move them...
Just get on ur knees/ elbows chest nearly on the floor and rock/ sway side to side and front/ back.... I've heard this work for a few ppl I know in moving baby from a bad position. Hope it works for u!!!

I'm so torn, I'm enjoying LO just being in me BUT so uncomfortable that I'm ready to evict him.... Doc wants to do a sweep, but I asked to delay until full term (next week) 
I don't want him out for my convenience, he should come when he's ready or fully baked.
I have managed to get a bit more sleep than usual by sleeping on the couch - for some reason it's better than the bed right now, so I sleep a few hours on each a night...

Coming down to crunch time for lots of us... Cannot wait to see all the new babies coming soon!!!!! :D


----------



## sassy_mom

Wow Mamaspath!! That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - I would maybe give you OB a call and explain or go to the ER, the pain domes horrendous and I think they need to know so they can just check all is ok. 

Mammaspath - amazing. You look gorgeous

Well, I think this is starting to happen. It's 5am here and I've woken up and keep getting contractions in my lower back, about every ten or so minutes apart at the moment, although some times longer, lasting about 30/40 seconds although I haven't started to time them yet. It's all in my back, no belly at all, and boy are the intense! I dread to think what they're going to be like at full steam, where's that epidural??? They build and then come down but feel like I really need a BM. Ummm what do you ladies think? I wonder if he is still back to back???


----------



## Kaiecee

Sounds promising Sonia I hope it starts tonight can't wait for another update :)


----------



## sassy_mom

So excited Sonia!!!!! Sounds like things are rolling!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think so, I didn't want to wake DH up as it could be hours yet but they are so intense it's unreal. I'm going to get up now as feeling really sick and see if being upright lessens the pain.


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> I think so, I didn't want to wake DH up as it could be hours yet but they are so intense it's unreal. I'm going to get up now as feeling really sick and see if being upright lessens the pain.

Maybe you should go ahead and start timing them! Could also try a nice warm shower. I remember with DD when mine started, I took a shower to help me focus on timing to see if it was the real thing.


----------



## Lillian33

Sonia, hope this is it, good luck!!!

Mammaspath you look stunning!

Congrats on your engagement Kaiecee, so exciting!

Thanks for all the advice re settling baby-Blossom, will keep you posted on my progress!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sonia: So exciting! I hope this is it! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Sonia 
Maybe a warm bath would help that helped me with my first :)


----------



## Leinzlove

4 more days... And everyone due in January is full term. :wohoo:


----------



## darkstar

Sounds like things are happening Sonia! Move around and if they keep up they are definitely the real thing and time them as Sassy suggested. Exciting!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sassy - I would maybe give you OB a call and explain or go to the ER, the pain domes horrendous and I think they need to know so they can just check all is ok.
> 
> Mammaspath - amazing. You look gorgeous
> 
> Well, I think this is starting to happen. It's 5am here and I've woken up and keep getting contractions in my lower back, about every ten or so minutes apart at the moment, although some times longer, lasting about 30/40 seconds although I haven't started to time them yet. It's all in my back, no belly at all, and boy are the intense! I dread to think what they're going to be like at full steam, where's that epidural??? They build and then come down but feel like I really need a BM. Ummm what do you ladies think? I wonder if he is still back to back???


SOunds like things are moving right along for you! With my last one the first few contractions had me running to the bathroom because I felt like I really needed to have a BM. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, have started to time them and about 7 / 9 mins apart, they are now spreading around to the front, lower uterus lasting about 50 / 60 seconds.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Maybe its time to wake up hubby and start thinking abut going in? lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just woke him up and we're getting ready, well between contractions, toilet trips and being sick!


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg ur not lucky to be sick and having contractions update us as things go good luck :)


----------



## span

How exciting! Good luck Sonia - hope everything goes well and you have your baby soon. Can't wait for updates. X


----------



## Kaiecee

5 more days till Riley is here :)


----------



## jrowenj

Woooo hooo sonia!


----------



## darkstar

Awesome Sonia  All the best for labour


----------



## darkstar

OH and I chose a name for our boy months ago and have been using the name but we've changed our minds to my first and OH is prepared to reconsider a name I originally loved when we first found out we were expecting. We've agreed now to wait until he's born and make a final choice then. I was getting really used to the name we'd chosen so it's odd to change our minds now but if I get the chance to use my first choice instead of second I'm thrilled!


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck Sonia!!!!!!!!!

I thought something had happened this morning, got up and felt a trickle!! But it was just the EPO coming out


----------



## BlossomJ

Go Sonia!!! Looking forward to updates if you can. Hope everything progresses nicely - sounds like it really is time now :)

Sassy - I would go & get seen wherever you can. They might not be able to do much, but I think it's severe enough to warrant being seen & it would be better if someone could differentiate the pain you're in now from that of labour in terms of a diagnosis. If you leave it until labour, the symptoms will be hard to separate & they won't really know how physically capable you are or what's going on :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

els1022 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I need breastfeeding advice. So, I wanna try and stock up on some stored milk for times that I'm not able to breastfeed due to being out or like last night I was so sick so kevin wanted to feed blake and let me sleep. When is the best time to pump?? I feed blake every 3 hours and I feed ten mins on each side. I tried pumping after I fed him but it took me a while and only filled half a bottle... Should I feed him 20 mins on one side and pump the other side? Should I pump in between the 3 hour break?? I'm so confused!
> 
> I tried to post a comment on FB about this but it wouldn't let me for some reason...are you engorged at any time during the day? I am in the morning so after Katie feeds (usually around 8-10) I pump both sides for about 7 minutes and I usually get about 6 oz total. I've been doing that since my milk came in. If you pump the same time every day hopefully your body will produce more in response. Hope it helps.Click to expand...

Yeah, good advice Els :) Your body definitely gets into a routine & produces more milk at the times it's normally demanded so doing it at the same time every day should be good. Myself & my friends found evenings to be the worst time to do well at pumping as I think a lot of people's supply is low then. This also tends to be when many babies cluster feed to try & get mums supply up. It felt like DS was glued to me a lot of evenings :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

On delivery ward, was 5cm when I came in. Baby is back to back and the pain was horrendous. Just had an epidural as I couldn't take much more and BOY THIS SH*T IS GOOD! being examined again in a min so will let you know what happens.

Am contracting every 1 1/2 mins although I can't feel a thing!


----------



## span

Sounds like things are going well.:happydance: Sorry you were in so much pain but glad the epidural is working nicely for you. :thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad you're comfortable now Sonia. Very exciting stuff!! Looking forward to your next update xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Blossom- I noticed blake feeds like that at night too. At 8pm feedings he's always latched on for like an hour taking dribs and drabs!

Sonia- can't waittt!!!


----------



## span

With Meg I found that I had plenty to pump in the mornings, especially when she started going longer between night feeds. I used to feed one side, pump the other then let her finish the pumped side if she wanted, especially as babies are far more efficient and getting milk out so there will always be loads left in the pumped boob, even if you can't get any more out yourself. :thumbup:
Evenings = custer feeds here too and Meg was the same. I think it's a mix of boosting supply and stocking up for the night (though obviously she still feeds at night - about 3 hourly):flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Progressing nicely there Sonia! 

I feel weird! My back has been hurting most of the morning. We have just done a big food shop, and had some strange things happening! Bump kept getting really tight, like wvery 10 mins or so, and would then either get a sharp pain up my foo, or a cramp across where my cesarean scar is. Not sure if this is a BH or something else as never had any contractions last time. It's still going on now.


----------



## darkstar

Sounds promising Melly. Could be the start of something or baby pushing further down?

It's 2.30am. I woke up at 1am with painful cramps and pain in my back that continued for 40 minutes so I get up and move around and they stopped, the joys of false labour I guess. Going to head back to bed now.


----------



## darkstar

Can't believe I'm now 39 weeks  Where did the time go


----------



## BlossomJ

Keep us posted Melly! Hopefully it is the beginning of labour :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Ooh so exciting Sonia. Good luck and cant wait to hear your news! 

Sounds promising too melly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mellywelly

They must be BH as they are now coming every 3 mins or so,lasting around 30 secs, think I would be in agony if it was something else! These are uncomfortable boardering on painful so don't think it's anything to get excited about!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Come on melly, we'll be birthday buddies!

Now 13.30 and fully dilated, came in at 4/5 at 9.30, woke up at 4.45 with contractions starting in my back - I've was mobile until 11 and still am with epidural. Epidural is ok but feeling lost of pressure and still feel contractions. I feel like I want to poo (sorry tmi).


----------



## Lilahbear

Soniamillie01 said:


> Come on melly, we'll be birthday buddies!
> 
> Now 13.30 and fully dilated, came in at 4/5 at 9.30, woke up at 4.45 with contractions starting in my back - I've was mobile until 11 and still am with epidural. Epidural is ok but feeling lost of pressure and still feel contractions. I feel like I want to poo (sorry tmi).

Yipee, doesn't sound like it will be long now. I had that feeling of wanting to move my bowels with each contraction. It was the worst part particularly when they told me not to bear down before I was fully dilated. It was a massive relief when they told me I could finally push and I could use that feeling! Good luck!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Sonia! Glad you are comfortable and progressing so well. I'll be stalking today and can't wait to see your little bundle! 

I have had to pee every 15 minutes for the last 4 hours. I have no idea what is going on but I just want to sleep something awful now. First night of no coughing :happydance: but the constant bathrooms trips have me exhausted. The baby feels odd. I'm not sure what else to call it other than that. My pelvis has now gone from tolerably painful to please don't make me move so I assume she has pushed further down into it. I also feel the urge to push my legs together ... Almost like if I don't she is going to fall out. :haha::haha: A few small BH this morning but other than that, still no more spotting or discharge or mucous plug. Still hoping she will come on her own instead of making it to the induction. 3 more days ... come on baby! lol


----------



## mellywelly

Is there a way o tell if I'm having BH or contractions? It's been about 4 hours of them now.


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Is there a way o tell if I'm having BH or contractions? It's been about 4 hours of them now.

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/laborbasics/a/Braxton-Hicks-Contractions.htm

https://www.ehow.com/how_2103504_tell-difference-between-braxtonhicks-real.html


----------



## sassy_mom

4 hours sounds like it might be the real thing!


----------



## BlossomJ

Probably not long now Sonia :)

Melly - I hope it turns out to be the real thing. Are they getting any stronger/more frequent?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Boy oboy! Hope u ladiesgo into labor soon!!

Doc thinks little miss ella may have cracked my tailbone on her way out bc it was a very hard delivery...if i still am sore in a week ill need x rays...

My poor baby girls bilirubin levels were up this morning so they had to get bloodwork on her ...were still waiting on results to see if we could go home or not today :(

I dont know what id do without my husband..i cant even roll myself out of the hospital bed without crying.. He has to do most feedings and changings bc i just cant get up :(. Kinda feeling down i guess.


----------



## sassy_mom

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Boy oboy! Hope u ladiesgo into labor soon!!
> 
> Doc thinks little miss ella may have cracked my tailbone on her way out bc it was a very hard delivery...if i still am sore in a week ill need x rays...
> 
> My poor baby girls bilirubin levels were up this morning so they had to get bloodwork on her ...were still waiting on results to see if we could go home or not today :(
> 
> I dont know what id do without my husband..i cant even roll myself out of the hospital bed without crying.. He has to do most feedings and changings bc i just cant get up :(. Kinda feeling down i guess.


Sorry Nikki! I'm glad your husband is there to help you out! Hopefully they can get both you and Ella situated and you can get back home and start healing. :hugs:


----------



## els1022

Hang in there Nikki! Those first few days are emotional!! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

BlossomJ said:


> Probably not long now Sonia :)
> 
> Melly - I hope it turns out to be the real thing. Are they getting any stronger/more frequent?

They started out about 10-15 apart but now are about 4-5, but are still just really uncomfortable not really painfull. It starts with bump going rock hard and about 10 secs later a bad cramp all across the bottom of bump for about another 30-40 secs.


----------



## mammaspath

Yay sonia!........can t wait to see that new bean!

Melly.......i had bh ctx for over 10 hrs two days ago they were consisntant 10 mins apart and got more intense but never closer..........i hope something happens for u!


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Probably not long now Sonia :)
> 
> Melly - I hope it turns out to be the real thing. Are they getting any stronger/more frequent?
> 
> They started out about 10-15 apart but now are about 4-5, but are still just really uncomfortable not really painfull. It starts with bump going rock hard and about 10 secs later a bad cramp all across the bottom of bump for about another 30-40 secs.Click to expand...

That sounds like real contractions to me. If they are getting closer together that usually is a sign of real ones. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Might give labour ward a ring and see what they say, I know as it a vbac I have to go in earlier for monitoring.


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: I hope this is it! Sounds to me like it is. :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Boy oboy! Hope u ladiesgo into labor soon!!
> 
> Doc thinks little miss ella may have cracked my tailbone on her way out bc it was a very hard delivery...if i still am sore in a week ill need x rays...
> 
> My poor baby girls bilirubin levels were up this morning so they had to get bloodwork on her ...were still waiting on results to see if we could go home or not today :(
> 
> I dont know what id do without my husband..i cant even roll myself out of the hospital bed without crying.. He has to do most feedings and changings bc i just cant get up :(. Kinda feeling down i guess.

Poor you, I know exactly how you feel. I have some pretty crazy stitching down below and it is painful, to sit, stand up, get out of bed etc. There have been lots of tears here too and the pain definitely gets you down. Thank God for supportive husbands. I have said to mine a hundred times, that I don't know what I would do without him. Hope you start to feel less sore soon. x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks lilah! Makes me feel better, i said the same to hubby too...forever grateful! 


Looks like good news on ella....looks like we are going home in a few hrs :)


----------



## mellywelly

She said it sounds like early labour, but as I didn't dilate at all last time, this will be like a 1st labour and these tightening could go on or quite one time! So I can stay at home until it becomes painful rather tan uncomfortable, who knows I may have my baby tomorrow !!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Nikki, I cracked my tailbone when I was young, couldn't even sit for a week, think it was painful for around 3 weeks in total. It was unbelievably painful!


----------



## brieri1

Woohoo melly and sonia! I wish I was joining you so much.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Boy oboy! Hope u ladiesgo into labor soon!!
> 
> Doc thinks little miss ella may have cracked my tailbone on her way out bc it was a very hard delivery...if i still am sore in a week ill need x rays...
> 
> My poor baby girls bilirubin levels were up this morning so they had to get bloodwork on her ...were still waiting on results to see if we could go home or not today :(
> 
> I dont know what id do without my husband..i cant even roll myself out of the hospital bed without crying.. He has to do most feedings and changings bc i just cant get up :(. Kinda feeling down i guess.

Oh nikki Im soooo sorry! I broke my tail bone with my daughter last time around. Doc said that I have a VERY good chance of it breaking again with thisone. The pain sucks so much and really not a lot you can do about it. :cry: I can advise to stay off of hard things like the floor or benches, and try to lay down instread of sitting.


----------



## sassy_mom

Brieri me and you both! Hopefully we will be joining them soon! 

Had a clear out just now and quite a large amount of my mucous plug. Guess more is coming out now. I'm afraid to be optimistic that this will trigger something because every time I do, nothing comes of it. I know that I have an induction day set in case she doesn't come but I'm tired of waiting. lol!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm missing all the action for being such a sleepy head! How exciting ladies!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm so disappointed this morning. I woke up last night and thought I was leaking. Because every time I leaned forward I would "leak" but only on the pot. This went on for some time. The fluid didnt really have color or smell. Even my husband thought it might be waters. But as it was the middle of the night I didnt want to load everyone up on a what if.

So I waited till this morning after putting on a pad. thinking if it was waters I would be wet or gush when I got up this morning. But nothing. So I guess it was just pee and wishful thinking. Im so scared of prolapsed cord because of the extra waters. So many things can go wrong. Bah....


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia has had her baby !!!!!!!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/IMG_6495.jpg

Introducing Archie George Allen, 7lb 12 oz born at 4:56, Sonia and Archie doing well!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

mommyof2peas said:


> I'm so disappointed this morning. I woke up last night and thought I was leaking. Because every time I leaned forward I would "leak" but only on the pot. This went on for some time. The fluid didnt really have color or smell. Even my husband thought it might be waters. But as it was the middle of the night I didnt want to load everyone up on a what if.
> 
> So I waited till this morning after putting on a pad. thinking if it was waters I would be wet or gush when I got up this morning. But nothing. So I guess it was just pee and wishful thinking. Im so scared of prolapsed cord because of the extra waters. So many things can go wrong. Bah....


That sounds so frustrating! I think pregnancy is the most stressful time because of all the things we go through. Just keep an eye on it and try ( I know that is hard to do) not to let yourself stress too much. :hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

CONGRATS Sonia!!! Such a handsome little man!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sonia: Yay, he is so adorable. I'm so happy he's here! :wohoo:

Melly, Sassy, Brier: I hope labor comes on soon and you're holding your babies today. :hugs:

Nikki: That is wonderful news! So happy Ella is ready to go home. :yipee:

Mommyof2peas: Ahhh, hun I'm sorry you woke up to no labor. :( I hope it happens soon. Try not to worry to much. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats Sonia! He is so handsome!!


----------



## brieri1

Congrats Sonia, he's beautiful! 

AFM, I finally got Lilah to at least have her butt to my left side and her feet in the other direction, maybe I can get her to turn the rest of the way today. I was sitting on my bed and suddenly my husband came in a little while ago, pushed me over and started rubbing my feet in the hopes he'd hit those pressure points that can induce labor. Not in labor, but it felt really nice. I love when he does sweet things without me having to ask or even imply that I would like to have them done.


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations Sonia!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats Sonia! he's beautiful!! x x x


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Sonia! Hes very cute. Good size too, I know you were worried he may be larger.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> Congrats Sonia, he's beautiful!
> 
> AFM, I finally got Lilah to at least have her butt to my left side and her feet in the other direction, maybe I can get her to turn the rest of the way today. I was sitting on my bed and suddenly my husband came in a little while ago, pushed me over and started rubbing my feet in the hopes he'd hit those pressure points that can induce labor. Not in labor, but it felt really nice. I love when he does sweet things without me having to ask or even imply that I would like to have them done.

Thats great you got her to move. Mine is slightly posterior but I dont think I will be able to tell if he turns the right way, I never have any clue where he is.


----------



## span

Congratulations Sonia!:happydance: Hope it went well after your concerns about his size - at least he wasn't huge like you feared.:thumbup: 

Nikki - glad you're getting home soon. :thumbup:

Melly - hope this is it and things continue to progress for you so you get your VBAC. :flower:

Hope everyone else - mommy, sassy and brier especially, don't have much longer to wait. :hugs:

Darcey has a little eye infection. I seem to be keeping on top of it with cooled boiled water bathing and squirts of 'booby juice' into it. The MW yesterday took a swab and advised we see the GP tomorrow. She now weighs 7lb12oz (birth weight 7lb10oz). I got a bit tearful at the appointment at the thought that we're not having any more babies. :blush:

Pics of my girls for those not on my FB :cloud9:


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Ok, I need breastfeeding advice. So, I wanna try and stock up on some stored milk for times that I'm not able to breastfeed due to being out or like last night I was so sick so kevin wanted to feed blake and let me sleep. When is the best time to pump?? I feed blake every 3 hours and I feed ten mins on each side. I tried pumping after I fed him but it took me a while and only filled half a bottle... Should I feed him 20 mins on one side and pump the other side? Should I pump in between the 3 hour break?? I'm so confused!

I was instructed to feed on one breast only for now and pump the other for relief if needed. We switch breasts if Violet falls asleep or seems disinterested. It's different for her because they are treating her as a late preterm baby and want her to continue her feedings and not feed on demand yet.

My lactation consultant told me to pump for relief (about 0.5oz each side) 2-3 times i*n between feedings* as needed for discomfort and save the milk. If I am comfortable, no pumping but my supply is huge so pumping for comfort is done a few times a day. She said it's ok for me save all the milk from different pumpings for the day in one container so long as it gets frozen or refrigerated.

If you pump right after a feeding, there will be less milk immediately available so I think waiting an hr and pumping is more reasonable. If you are doing it right, your body should adjust to the demand in a few days.

She made it clear to only pump until breasts were soft so my body didn't think I had twins! If you pump too much, you will overproduce and perpetually be engorged. It was recommended I don't pump any longer than 15 minutes at a maximum but she recommended more like 5 minutes/breast.


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Sonia! He is gorgeous! x


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations, Sonia! And welcome home, Ella! And get well soon, Darcey!

As for me, Violet slept 3 hours in a row last night giving mommy and daddy a much needed block of time for sleep. Yay!


----------



## Kaiecee

Sonia 
Congrats he's so cute can't wait for ur birth story thanks for sharing can't wait for more pics :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw, he's perfect Sonia! Hope it all went ok. So happy it finally happened for you xxx

Melly - Good news that they think it's early labour! Even if it takes a while to establish properly, it sounds like a good sign that things could be different this time :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Ditty - Glad you got some sleep :) & hope it's just the start of longer stretches of sleep for you :)

Nikki - Hope the pain starts to ease soon :hugs: Good news about taking Ella home :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Archie George Allen, born 4.56pm weighing 7lb 12oz, labour started at 4.45am, fully dilated, at 1.30pm (came in at 8.30am 5cm), spent two hours resting, started pushing at 4pm, consultant came in at 4.30 and said if by 5pm he not here we'll do instrumental - NO CHANCE! He arrived at 4.56pm.

Pics on FB ladies, feel free to post on here if you like so others can see them x


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies. Archie George Allen, born 4.56pm weighing 7lb 12oz, labour started at 4.45am, fully dilated, at 1.30pm (came in at 8.30am 5cm), spent two hours resting, started pushing at 4pm, consultant came in at 4.30 and said if by 5pm he not here we'll do instrumental - NO CHANCE! He arrived at 4.56pm.
> 
> Pics on FB ladies, feel free to post on here if you like so others can see them x


So glad you have him! I can't believe how far off they were about his size! Geez! His pictures are precious!!!


----------



## els1022

Congrats Sonia! He is adorable!


----------



## SAS1

Congrats Sonia! So fun to follow your labor!

Good luck melly! Sounds like you are on the right track!

And nikki I am so so sorry to hear about your tailbone! The end of pregnancy and childbirth are brutally uncomfortable and painful enough, throwing in extra pain just doesn't see fair... At least you now have your little one to enjoy!


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats again Sonia! Is is just gorgeous :)

Nikki, really glad you're on your way home & hope your pain eases up a bit.

Melly hope this is it! Goodluck & keep us posted!

Ditty, so glad u got a bit of sleep!!

Sassy & Brieri, you ladies have to be next, fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Lilahbear

*My birth story - Eva Anne born 2 January 2013, weighing 8lb 8oz.*


Eva's due date was the 6 January and I was convinced that she would be late so I was a bit surprised when I went into labour on the 2nd. I had no indication at all that things were about to kick off. At 2am on the 2nd I woke up and felt a small gush down below. I went to the bathroom and noticed that my panty liner was soaked through with pink liquid. I decided to put on a larger pad and went back to bed. 5 mins later that was soaked through too, so I woke DH and I phoned the hospital. At that point there was no pain at all. We got a taxi to triage (DH had been suffering from insomnia and had taken a sleeping pill that night as I had assured him I was not going into labour that night, doh) and had a lovely taxi driver who told me all about the births of his children.  Once in triage they made me lie down on my side for half an hour as there wasn't enough liquid on my pad for them to examine and they said that they would then come back and examine me to see if they could see my waters. When they came back and I was getting into position for the examination more of my waters came out so they didn't need to do the examination. I was beginning to cramp a bit so they told me to go home and phone back when I was getting regular contractions. If this didn't happen within the next 24 hours they had booked me in for an induction. DH went in search of a cash machine to get more money for a taxi and in the meantime (about 10 minutes) my pains got worse and by the time he was back I couldn't stand up straight when I was having a pain. The staff called the birthing centre and ten minutes later someone came and got me. I have to say the birthing centre which is new and based at the Royal Infirmary of Edinburgh was lovely. The rooms were large with a sofa bed, a large birthing pool, a birthing couch and a regular hospital bed tucked away in the corner. They had dimmed lighting, music available (I had the radio on) and aromatherapy. A lovely atmosphere to give birth in.


I spent the first part of my labour in the pool which was lovely. The water really helped with the pain, but I kept getting quite hot which made me quite sick. After a bit I got out and they gave me some anti-sickness meds which helped with that. After that I relied mainly on paracetamol and codeine and my tens machine. They kept offering me morphine which I refused and I tried gas and air, but didn't like it at all. The midwife also gave me a long aromatherapy back massage which was lovely! My contractions were bearable, however every second one included a strong desire to push which I had to try and breath through. Those were the worst and sometimes I just couldn't help but push. I was 4cm dilated at 6.30 am, 8cm at 10.30am and fully dilated by 2.30pm. They made me move about for half an hour to get the baby to move lower and then I was allowed to push. This made the pushing contractions so much more bearable as I was able to do something with the feeling which I had been trying to supress. However, after an hour and a half, the baby was still not coming and they were getting concerned. Another midwife came in and they tried some new positions to try and help things along, but nothing was working and my contractions were slowing down and becoming quite spaced out. At this point they called a doctor from the hospital to come and examine me. They discovered that the baby was turned in the wrong direction and that they would have to use forceps to try and turn her. An anesthetist also came to see me and they told me they would do a spinal injection to perform the procedure. 


I was then taken upstairs to the theatre, but ended up having to wait for a while as the doctor and anesthetist I had seen had been called into an emergency C section where the baby was in distress. They had called the consultant anesthetist in from home and he was on his way. I got really scared at that point as it wasn't how I had seen things happening and I was really scared of the spinal. They also kept mentioning 're-suss' who were waiting outside the theatre and that made me cry. The spinal actually wasn't too bad at all and I was very glad I had it. The doctor first tried to turn the baby using her hands, but that didn't work so forceps it was. I think they thought I would have to have a C-section in the end and the doctor was very surprised that my pushing was actually working. I have to say it was a very weird experience pushing without feeling, but I did it. About three or four pushes in the baby arrived squalling her lungs out! She was briefly placed on my chest and then whisked away. DH ran after her and saw that all they did was give her a rub down to clean her up. She was a big baby at 8lb 8oz and the doctor commented that was a big baby for someone my size and that she had got a bit stuck. DH brought Eva back in and I got to see her while I was stitched up and while they delivered my placenta which they had to do by hand as the cord snapped. We then went to recovery where DH phoned our parents and they took various measurement from Eva and gave her the Vitamin K injection.


I was kept in hospital for two days and I have to say they were wonderful. The midwifes were great answering questions and giving us advice and one night even offered to take Eva for a couple of hours so I could get some sleep. 


We are home now and it has been both wonderful and absolutely terrifying! I had a lot of complicated stitching done which is very painful and I have to say that I have been finding breast feeding quite stressful and sore, but I just have to look at that little girl and it is all totally worth it! I love her so much!
 



Attached Files:







Eva.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lillian33

Amazing birth story Lilah, thanks for sharing :) Eva is just adorable! Hang in there with the breast feeding, I found it very stressful at first too, but it has definitely gotten easier xx


----------



## darkstar

Great birth story Lilah


----------



## sassy_mom

Wonderful story! Thank you so much for sharing. She is such a cutie pie! I hope you are healing well and am glad you had such a positive place and positive experience from all that.


----------



## sassy_mom

I wish my body would make up its mind and do something already! I've been having some pains. They are happening in different places but just had some across my stomach with some tightening and have some slight cramps in my back. This is definitely worse than the two week wait! hahaha!


----------



## mellywelly

My tightenings are still the same, so only had them for about 12 hours! Off to bed now and see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> My tightenings are still the same, so only had them for about 12 hours! Off to bed now and see what tomorrow brings!

Hopefully things will progress and tomorrow will have you welcoming your jellybean! :thumbup:


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> My tightenings are still the same, so only had them for about 12 hours! Off to bed now and see what tomorrow brings!

Hopefully they'll progress further while you sleep, early labor can take a long time!


----------



## DittyByrd

I don't think I was prepared for just how stressful breastfeeding would be, especially before my milk came in and I had no idea how much colostrum she was getting. 

I still have no idea how much milk she is drinking but when the lactation consultant was here she did serial weights and Violet nursed about 40mls in 10 minutes which the consultant considered great. I was happy with that.

Now I have doubts about how good of a feed she had, her latch, is she rooting because she's still hungry or because she needs to suck for comfort. I plan on sticking with it but it's definitely hard for me to trust my gut and nature.


----------



## sassy_mom

DittyByrd said:


> I don't think I was prepared for just how stressful breastfeeding would be, especially before my milk came in and I had no idea how much colostrum she was getting.
> 
> I still have no idea how much milk she is drinking but when the lactation consultant was here she did serial weights and Violet nursed about 40mls in 10 minutes which the consultant considered great. I was happy with that.
> 
> Now I have doubts about how good of a feed she had, her latch, is she rooting because she's still hungry or because she needs to suck for comfort. I plan on sticking with it but it's definitely hard for me to trust my gut and nature.


Definitely hang in there! It sounds like you are doing great. I remember feeling that way with DD too. You would think something so natural would be a little easier. lol!


----------



## sassy_mom

Hoping that these are good signs .... the cramping has amped up a little and am now uncomfortable. No contractions just pain. I have a fear that I won't know when it is a contraction and when it is just pain. I remember cramping a lot with DD but I don't actually remember contractions. :shrug: Right now from my belly button to the tops of my legs is all pretty sore. If I weren't pregnant, I would be gobbling down pain meds for period cramps. :haha: 

All these beautiful babies makes me wish even more that it would be my turn. lol!


----------



## darkstar

It sounds promising Sassy. I keep getting sessions of cramping and getting my hopes up that something is happening and then it dies off. 

I'm gonna go scrub my shower on hands and knees and see if that helps :thumbup: The weather is so hot here and the bathroom is cool at least


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> It sounds promising Sassy. I keep getting sessions of cramping and getting my hopes up that something is happening and then it dies off.
> 
> I'm gonna go scrub my shower on hands and knees and see if that helps :thumbup: The weather is so hot here and the bathroom is cool at least

Good idea! :thumbup: I feel like if I wasn't pregnant, mother nature would starting right now. The cramping is quite uncomfy now.


----------



## brieri1

My hips are killing me every time I walk around. I hope this kid comes out before I lose the ability to walk.


----------



## sassy_mom

brieri1 said:


> My hips are killing me every time I walk around. I hope this kid comes out before I lose the ability to walk.

I know what you mean. Do yours pop when you move or walk? My hips and pelvis do. UGH! Hate it!


----------



## mammaspath

sonia - your baby is such a doll! congrats!


----------



## brieri1

sassy_mom said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> My hips are killing me every time I walk around. I hope this kid comes out before I lose the ability to walk.
> 
> I know what you mean. Do yours pop when you move or walk? My hips and pelvis do. UGH! Hate it!Click to expand...

They don't pop, but I feel like they are disconnected when I walk. Actually, they are hurting now and I'm sitting down, so its just about around the clock anymore.


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm sorry Brieri! I know it is way uncomfortable. Hopefully she will be here soon and that will disappear upon her arrival. I had the same problems with DD as well. Thankfully it is temporary! 

Still hurting here. Still not contracting just cramping pretty bad. I did manage to get up and vacuum the house and my FIL moved out tonight so after he left I may have went a little crazy re-doing the baby room. Hopefully all of this is a good thing. Hopefully DH will be home soon. I hate being here without anyone now. Of all the nights FIL had to move out, it had to be the one I started hurting. lol! Luckily he is still in the same town, so if I need him he isn't too far away!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is another question for u ladies 

I have this cuddle bag on his car seat since I have that and it's super warm do I really need to put him in a winter coat?


----------



## sassy_mom

Kaiecee said:


> Here is another question for u ladies
> 
> I have this cuddle bag on his car seat since I have that and it's super warm do I really need to put him in a winter coat?

Not sure how cold it is where you are but I would think that since you aren't going to be standing outside in the snow with him for hours, a warm outfit ( but not too heavy), and a blanket with the cuddle bag should be fine. You'll be in the hospital and then it will be just the push to the car and then right into your house.


----------



## Lillian33

Fingers crossed you progress into labour Sassy!

Ditty, I hear you BF & knowing how your doing/if your LO is getting enough is very stressful, do hang in there, it should definitely get easier!


----------



## sassy_mom

Will be heading to the ER when DH arrives. I got into another coughing fit and something popped where my ribs were already sore. After the pop there was excruciating pain. I can't move and can barely take a breath. I can't get out of my recliner so not sure how I will be getting in the car but am really scared because this pain is just awful and I'm alone here with DD. Thankfully she is in bed and doesn't have to see me squalling in the chair. Keep me in your thoughts ladies. I'm not sure what is going to happen especially with delivery after this. I will update you when I can. It may take some time but I could use all the good thoughts and wishes please. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the advice ditty. It sounds like ur doing great. Don't be discouraged. I'm discouraged and stressed about the demand. It's def consuming

Kaiecee I think the cuddle bag is just fine. As the pp said ur just going from building to car to house so just have dh warm the car. 

Sassy omg feel better. U poor thing!!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

It's 4am here (uk) and I've been awake since 2.30 and I can't sleep. Having mild contractions every 10 mins ish. I know I really should try to sleep at this stage but I just can't


----------



## Poppy84

Saw ur post on Facebook sassy (I'm vikki Scarborough). Really hope ur going to be ok


----------



## span

Thinking of you Sassy - hope everything is ok. X


----------



## darkstar

Keep us posted Sassy and will be thinking of you :-(

Poppy do you think this is it? I had minor ones last night in bed for 40 minutes about 5 minutes apart but they died off when I got out of bed.


----------



## Poppy84

darkstar said:


> Keep us posted Sassy and will be thinking of you :-(
> 
> Poppy do you think this is it? I had minor ones last night in bed for 40 minutes about 5 minutes apart but they died off when I got out of bed.

I have been up and walked around and they are still coming. Each contraction lasting a minute. They r not really painful, just uncomfortable. Feels just like having my blood pressure done but across my stomach. They are between 10-14 mins apart though. Hubby and i went for a really long walk yest and then i spent the evening bouncing on my ball. just before i webt to bed it teally felt like bsby was done really low that i couldbt walk properly. I really should try to sleep.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sassy 
U will be in my thoughts hope everything is ok with u and baby wil be looking for ur update


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

Thank you for all your kind words, we are doing ok, I think! I haven't slept much, probably an hour or so so would definitely say to anyone due soon get as much sleep as possible. They let me rest for two hours before pushing as I was so tired and if was so surreal to do that. Know I'm exhausted but elated all in one.

Archie is doing ok, again I think. They pretty much leave you to your own devices here, he is feeding well but I am not sure how much, if any he is getting. He had a good feed shortly after delivery, again at 8.30pm ish and again on and off from midnight till 4am and then would only settle asleep on my chest. Too amazing for words to describe. He is sleeping now, so going to try and grab some zzz or atleast just rest.

I hope everyone is ok.

Sassy, hun I really feel for you. I hope you get some help at the ER

Poppy - sounds like how mine started, mine were about 4/5 mins apart when I woke and lasting a minute. Hope this is it for you.

Melly - sounds promising too, fingers crossed.

Someone asked about hospital bag essentials, I could not have done without . . .

Lip balm! My Vaseline has been a god send as my lips were SO dry
Ice cold water! I was munching on ice like it was chocolate
Hair band
Cold flannel
Fan
Pads - lots of them! I bought one pack in and have nearly gone through them and the midwife said i was hardly bleeding now, so would recommend two packs plus spares at home for DH to bring in.

Sorry if I have missed anybody, and thanks again. Will catch up properly when back home which should be Monday / Tuesday as they like first time mums to stay in for two nights.

I can't believe I've done it, all of my dreams have now come true and I am so pleased to have had the opportunity to share this amazing journey, past, present and future with you ladies xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Dtd and now I'm all cramped up and bh are out of wack but I know they will go away they need to got stuff to do tomorrow :) 

Hope ur ok sassy


----------



## Kaiecee

Sonia so happy for u and ur family and that at how is doing well can't wait for more pics :)


----------



## Poppy84

Just had bloody show


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies ... verdict is a cracked rib. I am beyond pissed off because there is nothing they can do for ribs nor is there any medicine safe to take while pregnant. They sent me home. They didn't even send me up to L&D for them to look at me and perhaps make a further decision. The doctor who saw me in the ER didn't even know if there was a cough medicine safe for me. I am doing my best to stay calm because I will only upset the baby. So far it isn't working. I'm in excruciating pain, my BP shot up to 138/100 ... normally I'm 100/65 ... I told them this. Also after I got there, my feet start swelling something crazy. The skin is so tight I honestly feel like my toes will explode. The baby is moving like crazy and I keep having BH because of my body being in frantic mode. I'm doing everything I can to be calm but I told DH I would honestly rather be in labor ... this pain is indescribable. I can't lay down and I've been coughing a little ... yea I have no tears left because of the pain that sent me in. I was expecting them to go ahead and take her via c-section so they could give me something for the pain. I know they can't fix rib issues, but normal non pregnant can't get some relief from pain medication. DH is suppose to work at 9 am and they just told me at the ER call your OB in the morning. UM HELLO!!!!???? Why are you not sending me to L&D???? No a c-section isn't what I want or should I say what I would have ever planned for but I can't even move without crying ... how am I suppose to take care of a 4 year old ... or go pee all day long???? :shrug::shrug: I will be calling first thing in the morning. It seems like forever away and I am only hoping that I can stay calm enough to make sure Chloe is ok in there. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Thank you again ladies for thinking about me. I really needed that tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

sassy_mom said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts ladies ... verdict is a cracked rib. I am beyond pissed off because there is nothing they can do for ribs nor is there any medicine safe to take while pregnant. They sent me home. They didn't even send me up to L&D for them to look at me and perhaps make a further decision. The doctor who saw me in the ER didn't even know if there was a cough medicine safe for me. I am doing my best to stay calm because I will only upset the baby. So far it isn't working. I'm in excruciating pain, my BP shot up to 138/100 ... normally I'm 100/65 ... I told them this. Also after I got there, my feet start swelling something crazy. The skin is so tight I honestly feel like my toes will explode. The baby is moving like crazy and I keep having BH because of my body being in frantic mode. I'm doing everything I can to be calm but I told DH I would honestly rather be in labor ... this pain is indescribable. I can't lay down and I've been coughing a little ... yea I have no tears left because of the pain that sent me in. I was expecting them to go ahead and take her via c-section so they could give me something for the pain. I know they can't fix rib issues, but normal non pregnant can't get some relief from pain medication. DH is suppose to work at 9 am and they just told me at the ER call your OB in the morning. UM HELLO!!!!???? Why are you not sending me to L&D???? No a c-section isn't what I want or should I say what I would have ever planned for but I can't even move without crying ... how am I suppose to take care of a 4 year old ... or go pee all day long???? :shrug::shrug: I will be calling first thing in the morning. It seems like forever away and I am only hoping that I can stay calm enough to make sure Chloe is ok in there. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Thank you again ladies for thinking about me. I really needed that tonight. :hugs:

So sorry ur going through this! Can u refer urself to l&d?
It sounds really painful


----------



## sassy_mom

Poppy84 said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts ladies ... verdict is a cracked rib. I am beyond pissed off because there is nothing they can do for ribs nor is there any medicine safe to take while pregnant. They sent me home. They didn't even send me up to L&D for them to look at me and perhaps make a further decision. The doctor who saw me in the ER didn't even know if there was a cough medicine safe for me. I am doing my best to stay calm because I will only upset the baby. So far it isn't working. I'm in excruciating pain, my BP shot up to 138/100 ... normally I'm 100/65 ... I told them this. Also after I got there, my feet start swelling something crazy. The skin is so tight I honestly feel like my toes will explode. The baby is moving like crazy and I keep having BH because of my body being in frantic mode. I'm doing everything I can to be calm but I told DH I would honestly rather be in labor ... this pain is indescribable. I can't lay down and I've been coughing a little ... yea I have no tears left because of the pain that sent me in. I was expecting them to go ahead and take her via c-section so they could give me something for the pain. I know they can't fix rib issues, but normal non pregnant can't get some relief from pain medication. DH is suppose to work at 9 am and they just told me at the ER call your OB in the morning. UM HELLO!!!!???? Why are you not sending me to L&D???? No a c-section isn't what I want or should I say what I would have ever planned for but I can't even move without crying ... how am I suppose to take care of a 4 year old ... or go pee all day long???? :shrug::shrug: I will be calling first thing in the morning. It seems like forever away and I am only hoping that I can stay calm enough to make sure Chloe is ok in there. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Thank you again ladies for thinking about me. I really needed that tonight. :hugs:
> 
> So sorry ur going through this! Can u refer urself to l&d?
> It sounds really painfulClick to expand...


No. If you take a step in through that hospital you have to go through the ER first unless the doctor gave you the referral. I will be very honest, I'm in excruciating pain right now ... and sadly coughing. I just want to make it through the night without throwing up ... I am starting to feel sick at my stomach from the pain. :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

sassy_mom said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts ladies ... verdict is a cracked rib. I am beyond pissed off because there is nothing they can do for ribs nor is there any medicine safe to take while pregnant. They sent me home. They didn't even send me up to L&D for them to look at me and perhaps make a further decision. The doctor who saw me in the ER didn't even know if there was a cough medicine safe for me. I am doing my best to stay calm because I will only upset the baby. So far it isn't working. I'm in excruciating pain, my BP shot up to 138/100 ... normally I'm 100/65 ... I told them this. Also after I got there, my feet start swelling something crazy. The skin is so tight I honestly feel like my toes will explode. The baby is moving like crazy and I keep having BH because of my body being in frantic mode. I'm doing everything I can to be calm but I told DH I would honestly rather be in labor ... this pain is indescribable. I can't lay down and I've been coughing a little ... yea I have no tears left because of the pain that sent me in. I was expecting them to go ahead and take her via c-section so they could give me something for the pain. I know they can't fix rib issues, but normal non pregnant can't get some relief from pain medication. DH is suppose to work at 9 am and they just told me at the ER call your OB in the morning. UM HELLO!!!!???? Why are you not sending me to L&D???? No a c-section isn't what I want or should I say what I would have ever planned for but I can't even move without crying ... how am I suppose to take care of a 4 year old ... or go pee all day long???? :shrug::shrug: I will be calling first thing in the morning. It seems like forever away and I am only hoping that I can stay calm enough to make sure Chloe is ok in there. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Thank you again ladies for thinking about me. I really needed that tonight. :hugs:

I was just gonna ask the same can't u just go to L&D yourself? If I go to the hospital since I'm over 18 weeks I go straight to maternity ward I really think its shitty how their treating someone pregnant and with a cracked rib like its nothing I hope u can get answers in the morning cuz this seems ridiculous ill be hopeing the best for u cuz I'm sure u are suffering please update when u know something


----------



## Poppy84

sassy_mom said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts ladies ... verdict is a cracked rib. I am beyond pissed off because there is nothing they can do for ribs nor is there any medicine safe to take while pregnant. They sent me home. They didn't even send me up to L&D for them to look at me and perhaps make a further decision. The doctor who saw me in the ER didn't even know if there was a cough medicine safe for me. I am doing my best to stay calm because I will only upset the baby. So far it isn't working. I'm in excruciating pain, my BP shot up to 138/100 ... normally I'm 100/65 ... I told them this. Also after I got there, my feet start swelling something crazy. The skin is so tight I honestly feel like my toes will explode. The baby is moving like crazy and I keep having BH because of my body being in frantic mode. I'm doing everything I can to be calm but I told DH I would honestly rather be in labor ... this pain is indescribable. I can't lay down and I've been coughing a little ... yea I have no tears left because of the pain that sent me in. I was expecting them to go ahead and take her via c-section so they could give me something for the pain. I know they can't fix rib issues, but normal non pregnant can't get some relief from pain medication. DH is suppose to work at 9 am and they just told me at the ER call your OB in the morning. UM HELLO!!!!???? Why are you not sending me to L&D???? No a c-section isn't what I want or should I say what I would have ever planned for but I can't even move without crying ... how am I suppose to take care of a 4 year old ... or go pee all day long???? :shrug::shrug: I will be calling first thing in the morning. It seems like forever away and I am only hoping that I can stay calm enough to make sure Chloe is ok in there. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Thank you again ladies for thinking about me. I really needed that tonight. :hugs:
> 
> So sorry ur going through this! Can u refer urself to l&d?
> It sounds really painfulClick to expand...
> 
> 
> No. If you take a step in through that hospital you have to go through the ER first unless the doctor gave you the referral. I will be very honest, I'm in excruciating pain right now ... and sadly coughing. I just want to make it through the night without throwing up ... I am starting to feel sick at my stomach from the pain. :cry:Click to expand...

Can u contact er again and lie? U could say u passed out or had bleeding or sonething


----------



## Kaiecee

That's what I would have done too just lie cuz if not they just send u home even though u should have been referred to maternity ward


----------



## Poppy84

My contractions r getting a bit stronger now


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy hun, can you ring L&D and ask for their advice? Or does your OB have an out of hours number you could call? So sorry hun :hugs: I know it's not what you planned or wanted but maybe a c section would be a better option now considering the cracked rib? I know I couldn't have done it with a cracked rib but we're all different, I just hope you'll be ok soon, you're in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## mellywelly

Sassy, I can't imagine how much pain you must be in:hugs: isnt l and d 24 hours?

Poppy, sounds like you are going to pop today! Yey!! Try to keep us updated!

AFM, its all stopped overnight.....


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising Poppy, good luck hun, am thinking of you too.

I can't post pics to here from my phone so if someone wants to copy over from FB for the others feel free :) xxx


----------



## span

Aw Sassy I can't imagine how awful you feel. Sounds like you really need to be seen by l&d. Hope you can work something out. 

Poppy - all sounds exciting. Hope things carry on moving along for you. 

Sonia - so pleased for you. Sounds like you're doing really well. X


----------



## mellywelly

Morning Sonia! Did you manage any rest last night?


----------



## darkstar

Good luck Poppy  Sounds like you're getting well underway now.

Sonia, Archie is sooo cute.

Sassy - does your OB have an after hours number you can phone? He/she might be able to get you admitted to L&D until the morning. They should really be giving you a c-section, they wouldn't expect you to labour would they? I feel for you, having a baby is hard enough without added complications :-(


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - I can't believe how badly you're being cared for. It's shocking! I'm so sorry, you must be in so much pain! Hope you get through the night ok & speak to someone with an actual soul in the morning :hugs: Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - Blah! I thought that was it for you. Hope something happens today x


----------



## mellywelly

Think it may be starting up again, also it hurts like hell when I walk, huge shooting pins up my foo, so maybe baby has moved down?

Going to try to to post Sonia's other pic as requested but could take me a while!


----------



## River12

Oh sassy I feel terrible for you!! I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. I know there is nothing we can say to help but you are in my thoughts and I hope you manage the night ok and can talk to your ob tomorrow and insist they do something for you. Our emergency here is completely useless as well and I always feel worse when I leave there than what I did when I arrived. Thankfully I haven't required them this time. I often think when you go there pregnant they just don't want to do a thing for you but given how far you are now they should have referred you to L&D. Hang in there she will be well worth it all!!!


----------



## mellywelly

More pics of Sonia's Archie from her fb! 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpsf76cb98b.jpg

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpsa9a1326f.jpg


----------



## sassy_mom

Morning ladies ... thank you all for your kind words. It is nearly 5 am here and I have just woken up after a little over an hours sleep and am now having real contractions. I have just started timing them as they hit with a force. I think last nights events may have triggered things along despite trying my best to keep calm for Chloe's sake. So now besides getting through contractions (which aren't too awful at the moment but are painful, I am back awake with this stupid rib problem. :dohh: I am going to be timing the contractions until DH's alarm goes off, and if things look steady, I will be calling my mom and then L&D and telling them exactly what is going to happen. I still can't believe the doctor last night. He actually asked me what is safe to take during pregnancy. Um .... if you don't know, you need to send me to the people that do. He asked if Advil or Motrin was safe ... everybody knows we can only take tylenol. I should have said wait just send me up now. I am still coughing. Which I think if I do it again, I might die. Ok I know that is extreme but at the moment that is how I feel. I've given birth before and regular delivery is not an option. I can barely breath. The idiot doctor last night said oh it shouldn't effect you delivering. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Where did he get his phd? The internet??? I will be keeping you ladies updated. I'm going to pack up all my stuff and head out perhaps in a few hours when I know these contractions will get me to L&D. Thanks again for thinking about me!!! :hugs: You girls are the best!


----------



## sassy_mom

Melly I hope things start back up for you. Perhaps we will have birthday buddies! :D


----------



## darkstar

Oh Sassy good luck! Demand a competent doc if you get another idiot. Will cross fingers and toes for you and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SAS1

Ugh, Sassy, that whole story is awful! They can give you mild narcotics and really should have. They are perfectly safe and are used for pregnant women in acute pain all the time. I hope you can get into L&D and get some pain relief, as well as delivering your baby!


----------



## sassy_mom

I just called L&D to give them a heads up. Wonderful nurse I talked to. She told me what all I need to do and how to go about getting a hold of the doctor on call and then getting over to the hospital. Still going to time the contractions for awhile to make sure it is at least headed that way. I don't want them to hook me up and then they end up sending me home because it has stopped. Hopefully they wouldn't but we will see.


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello ladies... Sorry for the delay in posting but we've had quite a weekend!

So Oliver was born Friday night after some delay from dr, etc. the c section went perfectly and I am recovering like a champ. I can get up and walk around, I'm just on Motrin, and have minimal pain and bleeding. Dh has been sick and after the birth he started to feel terrible so he went down to the ER and got himself checked out. He was given antibiotics and just had to wear a mask for the first 24 hours around the baby.

Saturday Oliver was circumcised and because of it, he decided to stop eating. Poor guy went almost 8 hours ad after much tears we finally had to give him formula just to get him to eat something. We had a terrible night with him that included him crying so hard he threw up on himself. Dh has been on diaper duty and had a rough time as well as baby would freak out. It got so bad that I started to get sick and had such bad anxiety I got really nauseous. They had to take Oliver back to the nursery because I was so poorly, and I felt like a terrible mom. My iV had already been removed and so to get anti nausea meds represcribed as a pill was a drawn out ordeal. Meanwhile I'm trying to not have to puke because of my incision. My parents came in, sent dh home to sleep and shower, and finally I started to feel better.

Yesterday was a much better day with Oliver back to bf'ibg like a champ. The lactation consultant here has been a godsend. Diapers were calm, baby was happy, and dh and I didn't feel as inept at being parents. Oliver is a great baby who seems to be able to sleep though anything and is extremely alert. The nurses all comment that he doesn't sleep as much as some of the other babies since he is busy just staring at the world. When being burped he tries to pick up his head a lot and he has these big gorgeous eyes that just take in everything. 

However, last night after a feeding he had to go to the nursery for routine vitals. They offered to keep him until the next feeding so we could try and get a little sleep. They came back 15 minutes later with a pediatrician. Apparently Oliver spiked a fever and they were worried about infection, particularly because I'm gbs positive. Apparently it's rare but it can become an issue with a c section. They needed to run labs for urine, blood, and brain infections including testing fluid from his spine. We were taken down to the special care nursery and told that he will have antibiotics for at least the next 48 hours as well. He looked so tiny in there and was crying and it was more than dh and I could handle. Welcome to being a parent, I guess. We were told to go back to our room, sleep, and they would update us. We came back, had a big cry, called our parents, and went to bed. Pediatrician did come back in after a bit and said that she couldn't get any urine and he was dehydrated. She thinks that why he has a fever and hopefully does not have an infection at all. We'll go down there in a bit to check on him and see if there's any more information. The good news is even with an infection it would not cause any damage. But it made me feel awful that I somehow infected him and now I'm going to be constantly scared about his temp.

Otherwise things are good... We are terrified of being parents but that is normal. We are looking forward to hopefully going home tomorrow. Breast feeding I knew wouldn't be easy but it's really tough. My nipples are sore and we had some big frustrations that were just now getting resolved before tonight's issues. Not sure what he will be like today with it but they ordered a pump for me to use just in case.

It sounds like things are moving along for everyone here. A big congrats to Sonia- so happy it went well after all that worry. It's funny that both of us ended up with 7 pounders after all of that! It sounds like we may have some more announcements coming up soon, too! I will be following even if I can't post right away and of course will be on Facebook as well to see the news.


----------



## sassy_mom

Wanted to do another update ... contractions are 4 minutes and last about 40-50 seconds. I am going to get up and take a warm shower and get ready, have DH call work and give my mom a call to come get DD. I've been timing them for a little over an hour and they are the real thing and at times quite painful. I'll try and let you girls know something else later on after we get there. :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck sassy, hope everything goes well.

Can't see us being birth buds though, I'm starting to try to come to terms that I will probably be having a c section on Friday, and will never get to find out what it is like to give birth to a baby


----------



## Poppy84

sassy_mom said:


> Wanted to do another update ... contractions are 4 minutes and last about 40-50 seconds. I am going to get up and take a warm shower and get ready, have DH call work and give my mom a call to come get DD. I've been timing them for a little over an hour and they are the real thing and at times quite painful. I'll try and let you girls know something else later on after we get there. :hugs:

Oooo good luck. Hope it all goes well

Ur progressing faster than me. My contractions r all over the place at the moment. Think its going to be a long day


----------



## CharlieO

Sassy - im sorry you're in pain, but it sounds like you've moved right along now, i hope L&D look after you when you go in.

Melly, i'm sorry things have slowed down again, I cant imagine how frustrating it is to go over. I hope you get your natural delivery, its not over till the fat lady sings! 

Sonia - congrats again!


----------



## CharlieO

ooops- hit send before i meant to, hope anyone else that is suffering feels better, and congrats again to all the new arrivals! x xx


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck Sassy and Poppy. Hope everything goes smoothly and you have your beautiful babies soon!

Melly - Friday is still a way off and the contractions you have been feeling may just be warming you up for the big event. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you avoid the C-section and get the birth you are hoping for.

Aruppe - sounds like you have been having a tough time of it. It's true, being a parent is absolutely terrifying, but hopefully things will ease up soon for you and you will get your little man home soon.


----------



## claireb86

Are any of the overdue ladies extremely tired? Yesterday and today all I have done is sleep, I've never felt so tired. With DS I had loads of energy the day before labour so I think I'll be stuck here for a while.
Congratulations to all the new mums, babies are gorgeous and good luck to those going into labour.


----------



## mellywelly

Not particularly tired but I feel very emotional today, had a good cry earlier as it all got a bit much, and realised that one way or the other I should have a new life to be responsible for by Friday.


----------



## brieri1

I'm pretty tired, but I'm barely sleeping anymore, so I think that's why.


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck Sassy!! 

Hopefully seeing my little guy soon... Hope he's holding up ok!


----------



## Kaiecee

Been sick have a migraine and still dealing with graco for the swing I hardly slept at all last night I need to go back to bed I feel like a zombie today


----------



## ARuppe716

We just came back from the special care nursery... Oliver is doing well. So far the labs have all come back negative and it's looking more like it was dehydration. We won't have official results for at least 24 hours though so e has to stay in and complete his antibiotics. Most likely he will come home on Wednesday... I get discharged tomorrow but will be allowed to stay overnight as outpatient to be near him. It's so sad seeing him all hooked up with IV, etc but I'm glad they're so cautious. We just got back to our room and I'm about to call lactation to start pumping so he can get some breast milk once cleared to eat.


----------



## jrowenj

Awww... Amanda... glad to hear Oliver is doing well. Sorry you don't get to see him like that, but happy that he is doing well and soon will be with you!


----------



## jrowenj

My handsome little man!


----------



## mommyof2peas

jrowenj said:


> My handsome little man!
> 
> View attachment 545077

I love this photo! How can that smile be "just gas"? so handsome!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/2days_zps97ec8110.jpg

Little Miss Ella! 

Jaime haha I cant wait to get big smiles like that from ella! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki - she looks just like you... she is such a cutie


----------



## LeeLouClare

Hello ladies! I had my yellow jelly bean early - and she turned out to be a pink bean - born on the 4th.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Hello ladies... Sorry for the delay in posting but we've had quite a weekend!
> 
> So Oliver was born Friday night after some delay from dr, etc. the c section went perfectly and I am recovering like a champ. I can get up and walk around, I'm just on Motrin, and have minimal pain and bleeding. Dh has been sick and after the birth he started to feel terrible so he went down to the ER and got himself checked out. He was given antibiotics and just had to wear a mask for the first 24 hours around the baby.
> 
> Saturday Oliver was circumcised and because of it, he decided to stop eating. Poor guy went almost 8 hours ad after much tears we finally had to give him formula just to get him to eat something. We had a terrible night with him that included him crying so hard he threw up on himself. Dh has been on diaper duty and had a rough time as well as baby would freak out. It got so bad that I started to get sick and had such bad anxiety I got really nauseous. They had to take Oliver back to the nursery because I was so poorly, and I felt like a terrible mom. My iV had already been removed and so to get anti nausea meds represcribed as a pill was a drawn out ordeal. Meanwhile I'm trying to not have to puke because of my incision. My parents came in, sent dh home to sleep and shower, and finally I started to feel better.
> 
> Yesterday was a much better day with Oliver back to bf'ibg like a champ. The lactation consultant here has been a godsend. Diapers were calm, baby was happy, and dh and I didn't feel as inept at being parents. Oliver is a great baby who seems to be able to sleep though anything and is extremely alert. The nurses all comment that he doesn't sleep as much as some of the other babies since he is busy just staring at the world. When being burped he tries to pick up his head a lot and he has these big gorgeous eyes that just take in everything.
> 
> However, last night after a feeding he had to go to the nursery for routine vitals. They offered to keep him until the next feeding so we could try and get a little sleep. They came back 15 minutes later with a pediatrician. Apparently Oliver spiked a fever and they were worried about infection, particularly because I'm gbs positive. Apparently it's rare but it can become an issue with a c section. They needed to run labs for urine, blood, and brain infections including testing fluid from his spine. We were taken down to the special care nursery and told that he will have antibiotics for at least the next 48 hours as well. He looked so tiny in there and was crying and it was more than dh and I could handle. Welcome to being a parent, I guess. We were told to go back to our room, sleep, and they would update us. We came back, had a big cry, called our parents, and went to bed. Pediatrician did come back in after a bit and said that she couldn't get any urine and he was dehydrated. She thinks that why he has a fever and hopefully does not have an infection at all. We'll go down there in a bit to check on him and see if there's any more information. The good news is even with an infection it would not cause any damage. But it made me feel awful that I somehow infected him and now I'm going to be constantly scared about his temp.
> 
> Otherwise things are good... We are terrified of being parents but that is normal. We are looking forward to hopefully going home tomorrow. Breast feeding I knew wouldn't be easy but it's really tough. My nipples are sore and we had some big frustrations that were just now getting resolved before tonight's issues. Not sure what he will be like today with it but they ordered a pump for me to use just in case.
> 
> It sounds like things are moving along for everyone here. A big congrats to Sonia- so happy it went well after all that worry. It's funny that both of us ended up with 7 pounders after all of that! It sounds like we may have some more announcements coming up soon, too! I will be following even if I can't post right away and of course will be on Facebook as well to see the news.


So sorry that all happened hun! I know what you mean of being terrified of being parents, I think i had a bit of the abby blues yesterday because of it.. I think it gets easier each day though. Glad everything is well otherwise! What a handsome little man :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

leelouclare said:


> hello ladies! I had my yellow jelly bean early - and she turned out to be a pink bean - born on the 4th.

congrats!


----------



## jrowenj

congrats, leelou!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So the only day I need to talk to graco and they have a power outage fml u have got to b kidding me!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ohhhh jeeezus!


----------



## Kaiecee

The worst part is I'm still under guarantee for parts but on my receipt they put another graco product wtf I never noticed that but I only
Have the one swing


----------



## brieri1

I wonder if this evening primrose oil is even doing anything. Lilah seems just as comfortable in there as ever. Yesterday, I got in lots of walking, sex, some time on the ball, and the epo and I kinda feel like none of it progressed me any closer to labor.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella's Birth Story!

So I finally have a minute to write this up quick..

Obviously as many of you have known I was induced on Jan3rd with a balloon into the cervix to dilate me more. I was still only 1 cm dilated and they took the catheter and filled it up and let it sit in til 2am friday morning (the pain was starting to get bad and i needed rest) so they took it out around 2am, let me sleep for 2.5 hrs, came in at 4:30am, broke my water, and started the pitocin... I was doing great with contractions all the way to 5cm's. I then started to have to really breathe through them so they came in with the epidural and it was pretty nice for a little bit after that.. I was dilating about 1cm every hour.. Around 8cm's I started to get this overwhelming feeling to push, but just had to breathe through them. The one medicine was wearing off and they had to give me another bolus to make me more comfortable. Finally I reached 9.5 cm's and had to keep waiting because the lip of my cervix wouldnt dilate anymore over her head so another nurse came in and pretty much stretched me herself and we were ready to roll.

Around 1pm I was finally able to just push and it felt good to not have to hold the pushes back. I have to say the nurses I had werent very proactive when it came to pushing, I was getting exhausted and started to sleep in between contractions.. I remember saying "I cant do it anymore" at least 3 times. At this point I was about to say, just give me a damn c-section my body is just too tired. But my mom, ryans mom and ryan kept telling me were almost there and they could see her hair (So I was like oh ok really?? yay!) and got a second wind... 

around 1:30pm my Ob came in and hes like LETS GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD! PUSH! well I guess the babies heart rate was all over the place and wasnt handling the labor well and all I remember seeing is the table with the scissors and scalpels and him saying come on one more push and then he CUT ME!!! all the way to my poor butt! and then my sweet little girl was born.. 2:39pm, Jan 4, 7lb 14oz, 20.5 inches long :)

She was born, but she wasnt crying, she was blue and the cord was wrapped around her neck twice. I was so out of it that he just screamed CORD WRAPPED AROUND NECK!! and they took her, cut the ord off her neck and we finally heard cries and I finally cried, knowing she was alive and ok. I think the 4 of us all sighed together and cried together.. The doctor stitched me up and ella was grunting a bit so we had skin to skin contact which helped her with that. She was breathing fine, and besides the cyanosis she was perfectly healthy. 

She has some brusiing on her face because she hit my tailbone coming out and bruised me and her own face pretty badly. Its hard for me to get off of the couch or out of bed to feed and change her so I have been pretty down about that. My stitches are healing well though and really arent that painful anymore. 

Before we left the hospital they did tell us she was jaundiced but not enough to have to put her under the lights so we are doing feedings every 3 hours. She is a sleepy baby because of the jaundice, so we are trying our best at everything. We go to the pediatrician tomorrow. 

But she is here and we are all doing great and just trying to sleep when we all can :)


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations leelou!!!!

Brier, I've just about given up hope of anything bringing on labour, and am just going to let nature take its course or not as the case maybe !!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for sharing, Nikki! You're a trooper for sure


----------



## Kaiecee

So got the piece ordered the reason there was no power someone ran into the building what's the chances so I gave them my info and she said it will b mailed out ASAP and if there is an issue they will call me but she doesn't think there will be


----------



## Kaiecee

Love ur birth story nikki thanks for sharing


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks for sharing your story nikki. Congratulations! Glad ur recovering and stitches arnt as painful.

Afm- my contractions r still all over the place. Tired and fed up now


----------



## mellywelly

I can't believe he cut you without telling you what he was going to do!!!!


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> Congratulations leelou!!!!
> 
> Brier, I've just about given up hope of anything bringing on labour, and am just going to let nature take its course or not as the case maybe !!!!

I don't know what we can do. My midwife recommended nipple stimulation, and I've tried to do it quite a bit as it does bring on contractions for me, but as soon as I stop, even if I just switch to walking or bouncing on the birthing ball, they stop. I don't know what to feel for with my cervix, so I can't tell if the epo is softening it and the walking just makes my hips ache. There should be an easy natural solution to this, lol! Like, rub olive oil on your belly, let it soak in for an hour, and then take a hot shower and bam, you're in labor.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Wow nicki, sounds like a long day! 

Well done and congratulatelations on your new arrival xx

:flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you for all te support ladies!! congrats leelou!! Another January 4th baby!! Big day for the jellybeans.

Hubby and I are waiting or lunch then I'm going to go back and see my little guy. I feel bad that I'm not in the 24/7 but there's also only so much I can do. I feel more human today and less overwhelmed as well which is good. The better dh and I feel, the more we can be there for Oliver!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Amanda: I'm sorry about all the worry Amanda! That is the scariest thing! My little william had to go to the Nicu for a hour...longest hour of my life. So I understand.

Kaiecee: Sorry about all the frustration! I know sometimes those big companies just make you want to jump off a cliff. 

brieri1: Oh gosh! I can't even imagine going though all that not knowing. I'm glad my doc will check. Sure it doesn't mean I will go into labor if Im dilating, but it takes the not knowing part out. I have a feeling it's just going to start happening for you :D

melly: Sorry everything has stalled out :( Maybe it will pick back up and your LO will surprise you? :)

Poppy: That must be so frustrating! Try to get some rest while you can. 

Nikki: Love the birth story! She is beautiful!! 

For anyone I missed, hang in there! 

AFM: I woke up this morning at 5:55 and thought "well maybe this is a sign baby is coming?" Got up and made the kids breakfast ( I never do that lol) and now am writing product reviews for my blog. I have a huge giveaway event coming up and I am so behind. Can't stay motivated to save my life. Other then being uncomfortable, nothing going on here. Waiting to hear from the hospital to set up a NST and scan to make sure little man is growing like he should. With the extra waters my OB is making sure to watch me very closely.


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> Nikki - she looks just like you... she is such a cutie

What she said! I see your eyes in her! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the birth stories Arruppe & Nikki! I'm so happy your jellybeans are here. Also congrats to Leelou.

Overdue ladies: I wish those babies would come out and meet thier Mama's already.

AFM: My Dr. Appt. was perfect. And its the last one.... I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, she will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room. 

We are going to start with cervadil and that was enough to send me into labor last time. So, hopefully no pitocin, but we'll see. My birth plan is simple. Do whatever takes for healthy baby and me. Skin to skin after birth and I want to BF right away. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Well at least the company didn't ask for the recipt I had it anyways but were very nice so they said I would get it in approx. 3 days


----------



## mellywelly

It's going to be strange tomorrow taking ds to school and no baby, how many haven't you had it comments will I get lol. I must try not to be too sarcastic!


----------



## BlossomJ

Very much enjoyed the birth stories girls! ARuppe - Sorry you've had to go through all that worry & hopefully it's nearly over & you'll be going home soon :hugs:

I am getting pretty nervous now that so many of you have your little ones here. I don't think I'm ready yet & worried about how I'll cope with labour when I'm not actually sure I want the baby to come out :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

BlossomJ said:


> Very much enjoyed the birth stories girls! ARuppe - Sorry you've had to go through all that worry & hopefully it's nearly over & you'll be going home soon :hugs:
> 
> I am getting pretty nervous now that so many of you have your little ones here. I don't think I'm ready yet & worried about how I'll cope with labour when I'm not actually sure I want the baby to come out :haha:

Seeing all these little babies makes me want mine all the more! lol But this is number 4 for me, so the waiting is killing me.


----------



## prayingforbby

Melly I know what you mean. I hate when people are talking to me face to face and say "still pregnant huh?" Obviously... do you see a baby with me lol


----------



## oorweeistyin

I'm just reading all your stories ladies and congrats to the births so far and good luck to all who are due soon.

I am getting so nervous as my oh has now gone back to base which Is 6 hours drive away and won't be back until day before due date......unless I go into labour before. 

Can I ask you all a few questions?

I don't want anyone else there if he isn't back in time, do you think that is wise or do you really think I should take someone? 

When should I call him seeing as he is 6 hours away? Waters breaking, first sign of being uncomfortable? 

Argh I'm so confused:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks Nikki & Aruppe for the great birth stories! You're both absolute troopers & im so glad Ella & Oliver are both doing well :)

Melly & Brieri, I'm thinking of you both & willing your babies out!!

Sassy, really hope you get the help you need to have your little girl safely.

Poppy hope you progress nicely & your LO is here soon, I'll be stalking for updates!!

Hope all those with a little time to go are doing ok & all the new mums are as well!

xxx


----------



## mellywelly

oorweeistyin said:


> I'm just reading all your stories ladies and congrats to the births so far and good luck to all who are due soon.
> 
> I am getting so nervous as my oh has now gone back to base which Is 6 hours drive away and won't be back until day before due date......unless I go into labour before.
> 
> Can I ask you all a few questions?
> 
> I don't want anyone else there if he isn't back in time, do you think that is wise or do you really think I should take someone?
> 
> When should I call him seeing as he is 6 hours away? Waters breaking, first sign of being uncomfortable?
> 
> Argh I'm so confused:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Whether you have a back up person for labour is s very personal decision. Lots of people have offered to be with me if for any reason dh isn't there, but I'd rather be alone than have anyone else there.


----------



## Lillian33

oorweeistyin said:


> I'm just reading all your stories ladies and congrats to the births so far and good luck to all who are due soon.
> 
> I am getting so nervous as my oh has now gone back to base which Is 6 hours drive away and won't be back until day before due date......unless I go into labour before.
> 
> Can I ask you all a few questions?
> 
> I don't want anyone else there if he isn't back in time, do you think that is wise or do you really think I should take someone?
> 
> When should I call him seeing as he is 6 hours away? Waters breaking, first sign of being uncomfortable?
> 
> Argh I'm so confused:wacko::wacko::wacko:

So sorry your DH has had to go back & be so far from you :( its such a hard call for you to make cause each labour is so different. I would probably call the hospital when you go into labour first, they seem to be able to tell from your voice etc how bad your contractions are etc & can probably advise when might be a good time to call hubby. On the other hand, you should call him when you feel it's time, otherwise you'll be uncomfortable and stressed. I would probably have an emergency person in case he didn't make it, but that's definitely your personal choice. Good luck!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

To be onest, i think everyone is different...im a person that def would need someone there with me, whereas others wouldnt...


----------



## oorweeistyin

Thanks ladies, I think I will just have to do what you have suggested and take it as it comes. Aargh pregnancy is so unpredictable!!!

I'm sure ill be back when things start to happen for more advice, if you don't mind?? 

:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Of course we dont mind!:)


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> It's going to be strange tomorrow taking ds to school and no baby, how many haven't you had it comments will I get lol. I must try not to be too sarcastic!

I had to ask people to stop asking me stuff like that or I would not be telling them when I did go into labor and she was born and just ignore their texts and phone calls as it stresses me out. I mean, its not enough what we put ourselves through when we pass our due dates, we definitely don't need other people hounding us about it.


----------



## Lilahbear

oorweeistyin said:


> Thanks ladies, I think I will just have to do what you have suggested and take it as it comes. Aargh pregnancy is so unpredictable!!!
> 
> I'm sure ill be back when things start to happen for more advice, if you don't mind??
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Having to make that kind of decision must be tough. I think if DH hadn't been able to be there I would probably have gone it alone, as I kind of went into the zone anyway and wasn't really aware of much or anyone around me. Plus my midwife was very supportive. But as the others have said a very personal decision as everyone's needs are different. 

Hopefully your hubby will be back before things kick off and it won't be an issue. Good luck!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Thanks lilah, I am one of those people who hates people touching me or fussing when I'm in pain.......so I would much rather be left to my own devices anyway.

I hope it doesn't get to that either but I'm more worried about him missing it in general than my own well being :wacko:

Thanks everyone for your input xx


----------



## brieri1

Do any of you ladies feel like you are in a constant state of contraction? My uterus has been so hard all day and my stomach muscles are aching from it. It doesn't stop and start, I've gone to the bathroom several times, I went for a walk in case she was just high up, even though I know she's not. I don't know how to get it to stop. I know it isn't labor, but its driving me crazy.


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel u I was sure last night I was gonna wake up withy waters broken or something but I'm glad I didn't :) 

I'm starting to get neurvous about Friday the cesarian even tho I've had 2 before its now at a different hospital and then I worry about will Riley be ok will he look ok since I've never really seen his face I worry but I know the dr. Told me he looked normal at the 19 week appointment I had so I'm sure I'm just stressing for nothing


----------



## els1022

Ditty- I think a lot of babies comfort feed, more than anyone lets on! My Katie is almost 4 weeks now and during the day it seems like she's nursing ALL the time. My supply is fantastic due to that and she's spacing out her feedings at night so I'm ok with it! In terms of not knowing how much baby is getting, I say trust your body and your baby and if you're nursing as much as you can I'm sure it'll be enough!:thumbup:

Amanda- I feel your pain with seeing baby with an IV in the nursery! This is the first baby I've had that hasn't been in the NICU. Hang in there, little Oliver will be home soon hopefully!

Nikki-I love your birth story! Ella is a doll!

Melly- Ha ha don't you love when people state the obvious-"is your baby here yet" when you are still sporting a giant belly? I had people ask me at the end if I was expecting. I looked like I had a beach ball under my shirt! I started telling people I wasn't just to watch their reaction. Maybe you can tell people "yes, the baby is here" and watch the looks:haha:


Sassy- I hope you feel better soon and this baby makes an appearance!


Anyone I missed, hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Question, ladies. Ok, so I was attempting to check my cervix a few minutes ago, and I was really gentle. I keep my nails short because I play guitar and it didn't hurt me at all. When I pulled my finger out though, after what seemed like a failed attempt, they were covered mucus streaked with blood. Did I cause that? Does that count as my bloody show?


----------



## ARuppe716

So Oliver has spent the day in the special care nursery and is finally eating better again. We tried nursing this afternoon and he was stubborn an wouldn't so I've been pumping and supplementing with formula. He had a great feed at his last one so they lowered his glucose and if his sugar stays good then he is released back into our care. The bad news is they decided to give him an extra day of antibiotics to be on the safe side so we won't bring him home until Thursday at the earliest. I'm just glad he is doing better and hope that at our next feeding he will decide to nurse again!


----------



## mammaspath

ARuppe716 said:


> So Oliver has spent the day in the special care nursery and is finally eating better again. We tried nursing this afternoon and he was stubborn an wouldn't so I've been pumping and supplementing with formula. He had a great feed at his last one so they lowered his glucose and if his sugar stays good then he is released back into our care. The bad news is they decided to give him an extra day of antibiotics to be on the safe side so we won't bring him home until Thursday at the earliest. I'm just glad he is doing better and hope that at our next feeding he will decide to nurse again!

it's good to hear he is doing better! 
don't worry mamma he will be back to nursing in no time!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Have you heard from Sassy? I've been wondering about her.

-Amanda: I hope it all goes back to normal soon, and he gets his feeding up and going.


----------



## Kaiecee

Posted pics of Riley's room on fb 

I think I'm
Coming down with a cold it's funny I stay away from civilization live out in the country now I'm sick which really sucks 

3 more days till Riley is here I also set up his angelcare baby monitors :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Amanda: Can't wait for you to take Oliver home. :hugs:


----------



## JCh

Sweep on Friday at 40 + 1 - so we will see if baby wants to come for this weekend.... We'll see! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Jch
Good luck for this weekend


----------



## Poppy84

STILL having contractions and they are STILL not regular. It's now been about 28 hours since I started. They are getting quite intense and painful now


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy84 said:


> STILL having contractions and they are STILL not regular. It's now been about 28 hours since I started. They are getting quite intense and painful now

Wow! 28 hours is along time. :hugs: I hope baby gets here ASAP!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry ladies that I have taken so long to update. Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts over the last couple of days. It has been a ride for sure. We checked in about 8ish at the hospital and they sent me straight to L&D. I was watched for a couple of hours. I came in at 4cm and 90% effaced. 2 hours later I was 4.5-5 and my contractions were getting stronger. They moved us to a new room and there they begin getting things ready. IV, paperwork and what not. A couple more hours later, my contractions were getting quite strong and painful and I was struggling to breathe through them. They sent in the man with the magic epidural and then checked me to find that I was at a 7, 100% effaced and at 0 station. After my epidural I slept all I could and it felt great to finally get some sleep. Close to 5pm my wonderful nurse came in said she had a feeling and wanted to check me ... I told her I was feeling pressure and what felt like her head in my canal. Sure enough yes she was right there and I was ready to push. Doctor came in and we went work. It was so easy. I pushed for about 30 minutes, no pain, and actually enjoyed the experience. I had a very small tear which they just stitched me up and we now have our beautiful baby girl. She did have quite a bit of junk in her lungs from me being sick but they got it all out and she is just perfect. She looks every bit like her daddy and is built just like him as well. Long and skinny. hahahaha! I couldn't have asked for a better team of nurses and my doctor was just amazing. They did everything in room even her bath and I got to bf right away. First time she nursed for 30 minutes. Wonderful suck and feeds like a champ. We are struggling a little because both sides are wanting to flatten out. Thankfully we have some great nipple shells to help draw them out and we are doing good so far. I can't believe what a great eater she is! I hope it continues. I am also very happy that I am feeling great! A little tired but I'm really not in much pain at all. I didn't even need any pain meds afterward. I still could use something for my ribs but for now, I'd like to keep it out of Chloe's system. I was also able to hop up out of bed and pee with no pain or burning and then shortly after again. I have feeling all down in that region and am hoping for a much better recovery this go around. 

DD came by and wanted to hold her the entire time. She then cried when my mom had to take her back home because she thought we would get to come with her. Broke my heart. Thankfully though the nurses got her a big sister sticker and a coloring book and off she went happy. 

They said we could leave as early as 24 hours and as long as both her and I are doing good, I think we will head home. I cannot wait to be back home and have both of my girls. I am on cloud 9 right now and I have no plans of coming down. DH is of course smitten beyond belief. It is wonderful to watch him hold and talk to her. He keeps getting up to check on her as well. Just so in love!! 

Ok girls, I am off to sleep for a bit.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks sassy for Sharing and Im So happy that's everything went so well considering how much pain u were in and that ur still feeling pretty good even with ur rib pain can't wait for pics :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - amazing news! So pleased for you and she is gorgeous. I am glad that you managed to have the birth you wanted in the end and no c section and glad your rib didn't cause too many problems. Those epidural are amazing! 

Enjoy your new addition xxxx


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Sassy, she is beautiful!


----------



## darkstar

Ok I have a question that may sound strange.. anyone know why my urine might look oily? The last couple of times I've been it looks as though I've dripped olive oil in the toilet bowl with my pee. I've googled and can't find anything.


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats again Sassy and thank you for sharing your birth story, you made it sound easy, especially considering how much pain you were in, good work!!

Poppy, hope you keep progressing & a bit faster!!

Darkstar, you haven't inserted evening primrose oil have you?


----------



## Kaiecee

darkstar said:


> Ok I have a question that may sound strange.. anyone know why my urine might look oily? The last couple of times I've been it looks as though I've dripped olive oil in the toilet bowl with my pee. I've googled and can't find anything.

I read online that I can come from prenatal vitamins or vitamins in general hope this helps


----------



## darkstar

Lillian33 said:


> Darkstar, you haven't inserted evening primrose oil have you?

No nothing. I am wondering now if maybe it could be a slow amniotic leak.


----------



## Lillian33

Well better to be safe than sorry, perhaps give your midwife a quick call. Hope all is ok x


----------



## BlossomJ

Really glad she arrived safely Sassy & that after so many difficulties you ended up with a great team of people around you. So happy to hear she is feeding well & I hope your cough & ribs heal now they have a bit more room! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Darkstar - I'd call someone & ask to be safe. Never heard of that before :shrug:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Congratulations sassy, well done :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sassy: So happy to hear you've had Chloe... Love that name as I have a Chloe also. :) Congratulations! Can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful baby girl.


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations sassy, can't believe you did it with your cracked rib!

Darkstar, when my waters leaked it was just clear fluid, not oily, but if you are worried just give them s quick call. 

AFM, nightmare morning! 1st day back at school and the battery on the car decides to die! Had to walk, its 3/4 of a mile, and I'm completly shattered! Luckily got a lift home,so im now chilling but have a very hard tummy!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats Sassy- I saw the pics on fb an she is gorgeous!! Glad it all went well :)

Oliver successfully nursed last night, they should be bringing him back in shortly (the wonderful nurse offered to keep him for a few hours so we could sleep) and I'm keeping my fingers crossed he will be even better this time and less sleepy. I'm glad he's doing well! I'm bummed we have to be here a few more days but its also good because dh and I are so nervous still to have him entirely in our care- were such rookies! I'm just going crazy here in the hospital. I get officially discharged today but they give me the room as an outpatient to stay with baby. At least that means no more vitals, etc... But it also means more bad hospital food!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh Melly hun, not good but it might spur baby along? Wishful thinking here, fingers crossed!
Slept much better last night, he settled from 1-5.30am, they told me to wake him every three hours but I'd rather feed on demand for now. So slept for most of that.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mellywelly

Wow Sonia, that was a good night!


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: Hopefully the hard belly means things will get going today. :)

Darkstar: Hopefully it is a small leak and you are about to pop. :)

Sonia: That was a nice night! Yay! :)

Aruppe: So, glad Oliver is nursing and that they allow you to stay at the hospital. :) I did that with DD. :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Might be in labour girls :) having really bad pains that start in my belly and go to my back


----------



## mellywelly

Oooohhhh exciting mssmummy!!!!

I've got backache and period cramps again, wish something would either happen or stop! Hate this in-between bit!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks leinz... I couldn't stand it if I had to go home and leave him here. Poor dh is stuck sleeping on the hard pull out sleeper they have in the room...

Mummy- fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sassy_mom said:


> Sorry ladies that I have taken so long to update. Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts over the last couple of days. It has been a ride for sure. We checked in about 8ish at the hospital and they sent me straight to L&D. I was watched for a couple of hours. I came in at 4cm and 90% effaced. 2 hours later I was 4.5-5 and my contractions were getting stronger. They moved us to a new room and there they begin getting things ready. IV, paperwork and what not. A couple more hours later, my contractions were getting quite strong and painful and I was struggling to breathe through them. They sent in the man with the magic epidural and then checked me to find that I was at a 7, 100% effaced and at 0 station. After my epidural I slept all I could and it felt great to finally get some sleep. Close to 5pm my wonderful nurse came in said she had a feeling and wanted to check me ... I told her I was feeling pressure and what felt like her head in my canal. Sure enough yes she was right there and I was ready to push. Doctor came in and we went work. It was so easy. I pushed for about 30 minutes, no pain, and actually enjoyed the experience. I had a very small tear which they just stitched me up and we now have our beautiful baby girl. She did have quite a bit of junk in her lungs from me being sick but they got it all out and she is just perfect. She looks every bit like her daddy and is built just like him as well. Long and skinny. hahahaha! I couldn't have asked for a better team of nurses and my doctor was just amazing. They did everything in room even her bath and I got to bf right away. First time she nursed for 30 minutes. Wonderful suck and feeds like a champ. We are struggling a little because both sides are wanting to flatten out. Thankfully we have some great nipple shells to help draw them out and we are doing good so far. I can't believe what a great eater she is! I hope it continues. I am also very happy that I am feeling great! A little tired but I'm really not in much pain at all. I didn't even need any pain meds afterward. I still could use something for my ribs but for now, I'd like to keep it out of Chloe's system. I was also able to hop up out of bed and pee with no pain or burning and then shortly after again. I have feeling all down in that region and am hoping for a much better recovery this go around.
> 
> DD came by and wanted to hold her the entire time. She then cried when my mom had to take her back home because she thought we would get to come with her. Broke my heart. Thankfully though the nurses got her a big sister sticker and a coloring book and off she went happy.
> 
> They said we could leave as early as 24 hours and as long as both her and I are doing good, I think we will head home. I cannot wait to be back home and have both of my girls. I am on cloud 9 right now and I have no plans of coming down. DH is of course smitten beyond belief. It is wonderful to watch him hold and talk to her. He keeps getting up to check on her as well. Just so in love!!
> 
> Ok girls, I am off to sleep for a bit.

So happy for u hun! :) glad everyone is well! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Thanks leinz... I couldn't stand it if I had to go home and leave him here. Poor dh is stuck sleeping on the hard pull out sleeper they have in the room...
> 
> Mummy- fingers crossed for you!

Nice to see him feeding! That stinks u guys r stuck in hospital, we were there two nights and poor hubby had a hard recliner to sleep on, sad part is he still slept better than me lol! You will all be home soon enough :)


----------



## mellywelly

We had to stay in 5 nights with ds, as much as I wanted to go home, it was also nice to have the support of the midwives there.


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Sassy!

Good luck MissMummy2be!


----------



## jellybeans

hey girls!! back from my midwife appointment...bit gutted no induction date for me :cry: next appointment is on the 22nd 3 days after my due date...bubba is 3/5th engaged! MW reckons she won't engage anymore until labour...heart beat was 136...fundal height was 38cm and my BP was 100/60...maybe that's why i didn't get an induction date because im measuring on time....i hope i go soon don't want anymore MW appointments!! I do have to go for a blood test tomorrow though to check my liver function to make sure this rash i have isn't cholestasis...the only thing that worried me is i suggested to my MW that could it be PUPPP and she had no idea what the hell it was :shrug: that makes me trust her so much more...NOT!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sonia - What a great night. Hopefully he's going to be a good sleeper!

Melly - What a stressful day! Hope you're feeling ok & get to put your feet up this evening (unless of course you go in to labour :)) :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> Might be in labour girls :) having really bad pains that start in my belly and go to my back

Good luck MissMummy! Let us know what happens :)


----------



## mammaspath

congrats sassy - love the name chloe.....that was one of the names we picked out at first but it didn't win!


----------



## mellywelly

Been talking to a friend at work, who's step-daughter is training to be a midwife. From Thursday her placement changes and she will be on labour ward at the hospital I'm using! How weird will that be if she delivers my baby? And how will I be able to chat to her normally again if she's had her hand up my foo :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Been talking to a friend at work, who's step-daughter is training to be a midwife. From Thursday her placement changes and she will be on labour ward at the hospital I'm using! How weird will that be if she delivers my baby? And how will I be able to chat to her normally again if she's had her hand up my foo :haha:

If you're not comfortable with it let them know as soon as you go in. One of DH's relatives is an anaesthetist at the hospital I'll be going to. He was asking when I was due in case I end up with an emergency section & said he'd make sure it wasn't him that attended, as even if I think I'm ok with him being there it might end up adding to my stress levels. I don't think I'd mind though, except that it might distract DH if they were chatting and then I'd get mad :haha:


----------



## darkstar

I called my midwife last night about my oily urine and she wasnt too concerned as I have plenty of baby movement but she didnt think it was waters (she didn't seem to know what it was). I ended up with cramps and backache from 2am for three hours but they died off and now I'm just exhausted. Midwife said I can go in for a stress tst and speculum exam today if I am worried but at this stage I think I won't bother, baby is moving plenty, his kicks are strong and hurt!


----------



## Leinzlove

MissMoo: Yay, so exciting! I hope this is it! :)

Darkstar: Ahhh... I don't blame you for not going in. I was hoping that was it. :(

Melly: Did DS keep you waiting this long? I hope something happens today. :hugs:

Jellybeans: I hope it happens for you soon and that you don't need your next appointment. :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Glad it's nothing to worry about Darkstar & hope you get a better night tonight :)


----------



## els1022

mellywelly said:


> Been talking to a friend at work, who's step-daughter is training to be a midwife. From Thursday her placement changes and she will be on labour ward at the hospital I'm using! How weird will that be if she delivers my baby? And how will I be able to chat to her normally again if she's had her hand up my foo :haha:

As an L&D nurse who works in the city I grew up in, and being prime baby-making age, I run into this often, but from the other perspective. If I know my patient I'll tell her that I'm completely fine with switching with another nurs. It doesn't bother me taking care of someone I know, but I could totally see your point of view. Just tell them if you're uncomfortable!!:thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Sonia- Congrats again! Archie is sooo cute!!

Sassy- Amazing! Thank you for sharing and congratulations!!! 

Amanda- So glad to hear Oliver is nursing! I am sorry you had to go through that, but so glad you are both doing well now.

Nikki- Thank you for sharing! You are such a trooper!! :hugs:

Melly- That's terrible!! But it might get something started! Hope your car gets up and running soon. 

Sorry to anyone I have missed! Hope all you over due ladies start showing signs soon!! Can't wait for more Jellybeans!!!

Here's the long version of Sam's birth... if y'all are interested. I finally had the time and the laptop to write it down.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-natural-birthing/1668165-samuel-owens-unassisted-birth-story.html#post24555635


----------



## mellywelly

Leinz, ds was the opposite and came bang on 37 weeks.

Ive so had enough! I'm in so much pain I just want to scream and cry, walking is painful but going from sitting to standing is excruciating!!! Will this go immediately when baby comes?

Thank goodness baby should be here Friday!


----------



## mellywelly

And car is fixed, dh brought a new battery home, being married to a mechanic has its advantages!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well since im not breast feeding. ...holy god my boobs are ginormous hard and sore! :/ ooooooooooooof! Like triple the size they were from pregnancy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella had a pediatrician appointment today to check her jaundice..weight etc!

She has gained 2oz but the similac formula has made her poo very runny so we are switched to soy for the time being.. Hope it helps! Her jaundice is clearing slowly, he told me to give it a good 1-2 weeks for recovery..

As for me....my stitches are good but my tailbone, well... Its worse! I hate takig pain pills to ease the pain but its the only thing i can do so i can somewhat take care of my little girl! :(


----------



## mellywelly

Not sure if you have different rules over there, but soy milk is not recommend for babies under 6 months here. Paed. went mad with my GP for putting my ds on it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea no rules here...


----------



## AJThomas

Whew!! I've been trying to catch up in here before posting but I'm still 100+ pages behind! So I'm gonna just post newly and then go back and read the past posts. Loving our jellybean windfall! :d

Cayde and I are doing well, he's a really good baby and hardly cries, I'm loving watching him grow and get more alert each day.


----------



## Kaiecee

Was almost admitted to hospital today cuz I had my normal appointment for nst and baby wasn't moving so much I think he's just lazy so I went back 2.5 hours later there was little improvement so I got all
My paper work don't for my cesarian on Friday unless the movements are still the same I have to go back and get him checked so ill check him movements tonight but I'm finished the last packing tonight 

So tonight is shaving re dying my hair tonight or tomorrow so ill be all ready :) 

Went shopping got the cuttest mister Pyjamas ill post a pic on fb later and got a high a hair on sale at walmart 30$


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well since im not breast feeding. ...holy god my boobs are ginormous hard and sore! :/ ooooooooooooof! Like triple the size they were from pregnancy!

Mine were big before engorgement, like a 40DDD (yikes). When my milk came in 10 days ago I thought I was going to split open. I had two volleyballs on my chest and they hurt so bad. Thankfully, it took about 2-3 days for the pain to go away and another week for my breasts to feel soft again. I don't know what your timeline is because I am BFing, but the pain does subside - promise!!!

Try not to touch your nipples or let hot water run over your breasts or you will leak like crazy and keep producing milk. Ibuprofen worked wonders and ice packs are great. I used ice packs in my arm pits because my mammary tissue swelled up there to the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations, Sassy!


----------



## DittyByrd

Today DH and I had our first family outing other than doctor's appointments. We went to lunch, babysrus, home depot, and the bank! Then it was warm enough we took a 20 minute walk around the neighborhood. It felt nice to get a sense of normalcy again!

Violet has a photo-op tomorrow for her newborn photos. I am so excited. I have a basket, 2 crocheted blankets, 2 hats, and 3 outfits for her. Can't wait to get the pics and share them with you all!!! These are her outfits!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-08_17-17-26_686.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JCh

Seems like something may be starting.... Last night before bed I had pink mixed with discharge - no contractions, woke up with lots of plug being lost.... Just some slight cramping off and on. Possibly baby by the weekend.... sweep on Friday if he hasn't already come.... Fingers crossed!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all! Had my first NST this morning. Took little mad forever to get his big movements in. They used a buzzer thing to make the baby jump around. It really got him moving. But before I went in and sense Ive been home he hasnt really been moving around much. 

Hubby told me to go in and get monitored but I really dont want to drive all the way out there again for nothing. I'm drinking water. I feel him moving, it just isnt the big movements Im used too. Found out that my AFI is really out of control. normal range is 5-20. My other son was 22, and I thought that was high. This one is 27!! With these readings you would think I have GD...I hate this part of pregnancy...seems like they just want to get you worrying early lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Sounds good Jch! Keep us updated. 

AJ glad to hear you and Cayde are both doing well. I was afraid I would get too far behind but thankfully I have my laptop with me now at the hospital so I am trying to keep up. BF makes me super sleepy so I'm usually sleeping a ton while sitting here. They are off to do her 24 hour check. Weight and bilirubin levels. I am eager to see how she is doing as she has been eating so well. 

Melly I know it will be wonderful when baby is finally here. I can't wait to know what color your jellybean is. :)

Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby still not super active so if nothing tonight ill go back tomorrow to get him checked again


----------



## brieri1

Well, 4 days post due date and still pregnant. Had my bloody show last night and have been cramping pretty bad all day yesterday and today, but nothing more. This baby is just happy to be sitting right where she is. Have a midwife appointment tomorrow with an NST. I was really hoping I wouldn't make it, but my mom was a week late with her first, my sisters were all induced, so I'm imagining Lilah might be a week late too.


----------



## Lillian33

Look forward to the photos Ditty!!

Jch, really hope this is the start for you :)

Melly & Brieri, I'm still thinking of you both & trying to will your babies out!!!!

Mommy, I'm sure LO is all good, but I'm sure you're monitoring the movements. Same with you Kaicee, perhaps your babies are big enough now that movement has just slowed naturally?

Missmummytobe, hope this is it for you too!!

Nikki, really hope your pain eases, big hugs.

AJ, so nice to hear from you, glad you're both well!

My little man had his week 2 weigh in today, he's gained about 400grams so feeding must be going well!

xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lillian33 said:


> Look forward to the photos Ditty!!
> 
> Jch, really hope this is the start for you :)
> 
> Melly & Brieri, I'm still thinking of you both & trying to will your babies out!!!!
> 
> Mommy, I'm sure LO is all good, but I'm sure you're monitoring the movements. Same with you Kaicee, perhaps your babies are big enough now that movement has just slowed naturally?
> 
> Missmummytobe, hope this is it for you too!!
> 
> Nikki, really hope your pain eases, big hugs.
> 
> AJ, so nice to hear from you, glad you're both well!
> 
> My little man had his week 2 weigh in today, he's gained about 400grams so feeding must be going well!
> 
> xxx

If I didnt have all the extra fluid I would be right there with ya :) But he still has load of waters to swim around in, so no reason he shouldnt be moving. I took a bath though and he seemed to move a bit more.


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, the thread is so lively and exciting now since more jellybeans could make their appearance at any minute!

Btw, Cayde went from 3.08kg at birth to 2.8kg the next day! (seemed like a whole lot to me) he's up to 3.5kg now and 22 inches, up from 19 at birth.


----------



## DittyByrd

AJThomas said:


> Whoa, the thread is so lively and exciting now since more jellybeans could make their appearance at any minute!
> 
> Btw, Cayde went from 3.08kg at birth to 2.8kg the next day! (seemed like a whole lot to me) he's up to 3.5kg now and 22 inches, up from 19 at birth.

Violet dropped from 6lb 5oz down to 5lb 13oz before she started climbing. Last weight was 6lb 8oz but she gets weighed tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see what she weighs and hoping we're on the right track! So nice to know they are going in the right direction, right? Helps with all those insecurities.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ladies... I'm so frustrated. Little guy just won't nurse. I've been working with the lactation consultants and even they think he's stubborn. Overall he's a good baby but the second he's put on my breast he freaks and screams. I feel terrible and it's so stressful for both of us. Right now I'm pumping and giving him the breast milk but also trying to nurse. I'm about to throw in the towel an exclusively pump. I want to cry at every feeding and I don't want meal time to be that way. Dh ends up feeding him while I pump so I get screamed at and then hooked up to pump without actually getting to enjoy feeding him. At least if I pump I am still giving him breast milk but also get to spend good time with him...


----------



## mommyof2peas

ARuppe716 said:


> Ladies... I'm so frustrated. Little guy just won't nurse. I've been working with the lactation consultants and even they think he's stubborn. Overall he's a good baby but the second he's put on my breast he freaks and screams. I feel terrible and it's so stressful for both of us. Right now I'm pumping and giving him the breast milk but also trying to nurse. I'm about to throw in the towel an exclusively pump. I want to cry at every feeding and I don't want meal time to be that way. Dh ends up feeding him while I pump so I get screamed at and then hooked up to pump without actually getting to enjoy feeding him. At least if I pump I am still giving him breast milk but also get to spend good time with him...

Aww Im sorry your having such a hard time of it! :( I know there is nothing worse then wanting to feed your LO and they wont work with you. :hugs: Only think you can do is to keep trying. But if your pumping and giving it to him, he is still getting all the good stuff :)


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Ladies... I'm so frustrated. Little guy just won't nurse. I've been working with the lactation consultants and even they think he's stubborn. Overall he's a good baby but the second he's put on my breast he freaks and screams. I feel terrible and it's so stressful for both of us. Right now I'm pumping and giving him the breast milk but also trying to nurse. I'm about to throw in the towel an exclusively pump. I want to cry at every feeding and I don't want meal time to be that way. Dh ends up feeding him while I pump so I get screamed at and then hooked up to pump without actually getting to enjoy feeding him. At least if I pump I am still giving him breast milk but also get to spend good time with him...

As I have said in previous posts, BFing is hard work and is very stressful at first. It gets better. I nearly cried at every feeding, too, because she couldn't latch well but it got better over time. I was so worried all the time.

I am sure the lactation consultants have helped more than I ever could, but perhaps he gets frantically hungry at first. Have you tried feeding him expressed milk then offering the breast once he's groggy? Sometimes Violet screams and avoids my breast when she's really insistent (makes no sense to me) and when I get a little milk on her lips she realizes what's going on. 

IMHO, you're already giving the bottle so give him a break for a couple of days from trying to get him on the breast. Maybe try BFing once a feeding and abort mission when he fusses? If you are thinking you might have to pump exclusively, then you have nothing to lose. Reprogram him to make feedings enjoyable and you get to feed him and interact with him in a positive way??? 

I will be thinking of you.


----------



## AJThomas

So sorry you're having a rough time Aruppe. When you pump do u give it to him in a bottle? Maybe that's making him lazy at the breast? I dunno. Even when Cayde was in the hospital the nurses cup fed him expressed milk so he wouldn't get used to a bottle nipple and then refuse to latch.

Or maybe it's just one of those unexplainable things, in the last couple of days Cayde will latch and feed just fine, then when he's almost full, he suddenly can't seem to latch and gets frustrated and starts crying, especially on the left side. It can be so frustrating for the both of us, especially in the middle of the night when I can barely keep my head up. Its like he doesn't realize the breast is in his mouth and keeps searching for it and even when he does latch, he keeps pulling off and crying. Drives me almost to tears sometimes.


----------



## ARuppe716

We've tried all sorts of tactics... We have baited him, made him suck a finger before starting a bottle to get used to having to work for it, pumped a little and then put him on when I'm dripping, etc. It is constant frustration... Especially because e started so well but with being sick he just checked out of it and we can't get him back on. The bottles are slow flow and we've tried mixing back and forth between bottle and breast and also tried a nipple shield to fake him out. Nada. He just screams! I think it's just becoming a negative experience and I really don't want it to be. I'm glad he's at least getting breast milk. I'm just not sure what to do... I knew it would be really tough but I'm really not even enjoying any of it :( I really appreciate everyone's support- this mixed with hormones and having been in the same hospital room for 5 nights and missing te comfort of my house has made me quite a mess.


----------



## sassy_mom

ARuppe716 said:


> We've tried all sorts of tactics... We have baited him, made him suck a finger before starting a bottle to get used to having to work for it, pumped a little and then put him on when I'm dripping, etc. It is constant frustration... Especially because e started so well but with being sick he just checked out of it and we can't get him back on. The bottles are slow flow and we've tried mixing back and forth between bottle and breast and also tried a nipple shield to fake him out. Nada. He just screams! I think it's just becoming a negative experience and I really don't want it to be. I'm glad he's at least getting breast milk. I'm just not sure what to do... I knew it would be really tough but I'm really not even enjoying any of it :( I really appreciate everyone's support- this mixed with hormones and having been in the same hospital room for 5 nights and missing te comfort of my house has made me quite a mess.


I can only imagine how all of that together makes things seem difficult. It is good that he is getting your milk but I can understand that you can't enjoy the experience. Maybe keep trying and hang in there. Maybe he'll have a change all of a sudden and decide yep I'd rather have a boob. I'm sorry you have been in the hospital for so long! DH had to go home tonight to be with DD as my mom couldn't stay out of work any longer. I miss him tons. I am so ready to be back home like you said with the comforts of my own house. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

It's so cool how it's slowly morphing into a parenting thread!

And to think I'm still preggers LOL tomorrow is D day, and still no baby. :/ Well, I go and see doctor tomorrow and I'm supposed to get an induction scheduled ASAP. But, I'm wondering when will it be... any ideas? I know the hospital has 13 labor suites... i'm nervous they'll tell me to go tomorrow, but would love if it was so hahahaha. Do you think they are enough suites for me to have a chance of going tomorrow? It's a new hospital, and not directly in the city... which I love. 

I've been having a massive amount of tightening, back pains and cramps for a day and a half now. It started after I did 1 hour of breast pump yesterday. But they're at least 30 mins apart each. No bloody show or anything, so I think I'll make it fine to the appointment. 

Happy Mommying to y'all, I know seeing your baby's pics makes me sigh in the thought that I want my Matthew here so bad!


----------



## Kaiecee

This baby seriously needs to b moving more so that I can calm down


----------



## jrowenj

Amanda- I'm sorry ur having a tough time feeding plus emotions plus being at the hospital so long. I can only imagine how upset u are! Just keep trying with the breastfeeding. I know know know its extremely frustrating but I trust that your lil man is gonna catch on. Just want to keep you supported through all of this, but if u do decide an alternate such as pumping or formula, don't beat urself up about it. Whatever u decide for your son is the right choice :)

Deedee- hoping you go into labor soon! I don't think they will decide to induce you tomorrow. They will prob schedule you for maybe a week past ur due date. That's just a guess though! Maube u will get a sweep done tmrw and go into labor in the next cpl days!

Kaiecee- I'm sure he's fine and just getting ready to raise hell and break loose! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Aruppe I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time with the feeding, I understand how stressful it must be for all of you :( if you can hang in there for a few more days but as Jrow said, never beat yourself up about it. The other ladies have had some good advice, Stay strong, hugs :)

Kaicee, hope your LO has a big wiggle soon.

DeeDee!!!!!! Hope you go into labour on your due date! That way you don't have to worry about inductions or sweeps, wouldn't that be LOVELY!!!!

xxx


----------



## chattyB

I've not been on here for AGES so I apologise if I've missed info etc - has he been checked properly for tongue-tie? Posterior tongue tie in particular is pretty hard to spot but can lead to baby not being able to extend the tongue far enough forward to latch comfortably and extract milk. Just a Thought?

AFM - 40 weeks today an have the feeling that baby is just far too comfy in there!!


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe - Sounds like it's really tough for you at the moment. They can be so stubborn can't they?! and it's so hard not knowing what the issue is. I'm glad you have good support from the lactation consultants - even though it's not happening at least you know you are trying the right things. Really hope you get home & feel better soon. I can imagine how you must be feeling. Hang in there :hugs:

Deedee - I think they might book you in, but agree that maybe they'll offer a sweep to try & get things going in the next few days before intervening. Hope it happens soon for you & all the other 40wk+ girls.

Brieri & JCh - Sounds like you're close!

How are you doing today Melly? Anything happen overnight?

AFM - I'm not joking when I say I'm pretty sure I'll still be pregnant this time next month :haha: That is unless I'm induced first. It's going to be weird when everyone else has their babies & I'm still waiting!


----------



## BlossomJ

Mommyof2 - Sorry he is worrying you. Hopefully not too long to go now. If you're concerned you should go back in & get checked, but I know it's a pain! :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks everyone... I am so grateful for the staff here and will miss their help even though I am counting the hours until we leave. I think what is frustrating is there really isn't a problem. He nursed great in the beginning and the nursing staff were all excited about how great he was. He can latch fine and has a great suck reflex. He's just choosing not to. He will literally clamp his lips and jaw shut when around my breasts. We had the nursery take him tonight with pumped milk to try and get a little sleep before going home and I'm hoping that with a little rest we may be able to get back on track. I meet with lactation again as well in te morning. I think you all have the best advice to just relax and not beat myself up. I can tell I'm getting frustrated and I'm sure it's frustrating him in return.


----------



## Betheney

There's no problem in pumping exclusively and relaxing and calming down and then trying to latch again.

If it makes you feel any better the nurses in the nursery told me that nipple confusion doesn't really happen as much as people think.

As for exclusively pumping and feeding him yourself. You don't need to pump AS he feeds and have your hubby feed him. Give him milk from the previous pump session feed it to him yourself and then when you're done, pump after the feed. This is what i did with Remi while he was in hospital. But you are kind of doing two lots at once. I would spend 40minutes feeding Remi and then 40 minutes pumping. Its very time consuming. Remember to pump at least 15 minutes and not just until the milk stops coming, you need to pump even when nothing is coming to keep up that supply. They say to pump for 5 minutes after your last drop but i did that and found i was pumping for 15 minutes then for 20 minutes because i was still getting milk at the 15 minute mark and then i ended up at 25 minutes because i was still getting milk at the 20 minute mark. So i ended up with a monstrous supply of like a 1 litre per day.


----------



## mellywelly

Amanda, this sounds like my experience with ds, it was so awful. I got the same explanation, there was no reason why he couldn't feed, just stubborn, lol he still is! I only managed 1 feed in hospital (5 nights) and then strangely he had 1 feed as soon as we came home. There was nothing more i could have done to get him to feed from me, like you are , we tried everything, my only regret is that I gave in pumping and went on formula. Stick with it as long as you can, the nurses told me that sometimes the babies will sometimes just start feeding when you get them home. Remember you are not doing anything wrong, you've not failed, sometimes these things just happen no matter what. He's still getting your milk, it doesn't really matter how he receives it!

AFM, still nothing happening. I'm really struggling to get up and walk now, its so painful.


----------



## darkstar

Still pregnant here too, nothing happening.


----------



## mellywelly

And deedee, you can get in line Mrs:winkwink: I'm next to pop lol :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Aruppe also find solace in the fact that you are trying your hardest and doing your best and even if it doesn't work then you're going to try something a hell of alot harder which is exclusively pumping. jump onto the breastfeeding threads and there's a sticky about exclusively pumping there is alot of great information on it that made me understand how my breasts work. Keep in mind never to go longer than 6 hours between pumping sessions ideally you'll do every 3 hours during the day and every 4 at night... well that was the strict regimen they had me on when Remi was in hospital BUT he WAS feeding every 3 hours so then it makes sense doesn't it. Establishing our supply in the early weeks is very crucial because i think it sets it up long term.

As for not latching... it's only my own personal opinion but i think nipples have to be perfect for breastfeeding or it's impossible sometimes.


----------



## Betheney

Aruppe

I have one more suggestion and i really hope you try it. Just do some skin to skin contact. I think everyone suggesting you relax is a good point. Just an hour before a feed when he's awake or not awake. Just strip the both of you off and stick him on your chest. 

Just have some one on one relaxing lovely cuddles, with no pressure on either of you and just some nice time together. It will get him used to your chest in a relaxing situation.

Remi was 33 weeks and they told me would have no sucking reflex, a friend highly suggested i do skin to skin as she knew someone with 29weekers who said it made a big difference and sure enough i put Remi to my chest and we just snuggled for about 3 hours and he suddenly just started looking for my boob and searching and wanting to feed so i asked the midwife should i see if he wants it and i shifted him slightly so he could find it and sure enough he found the nipple latched and started sucking. It was all incredibly natural. He wasn't latched properly and i knew that but i was so effing excited. Your little boy has instincts to feed. Maybe if he's hungry but isn't being held in the cradled position and you just allow him naturally to search for the breast maybe it might help. Even if he doesn't do it the first time it's really good for mums and babies to have lots and lots of skin to skin. The nurses in the nursery were adament that it increases your supply even though the baby isn't feeding when it happens they say your body knows it has it's baby on your chest and it just promotes making breastmilk. Google skin to skin or kangaroo care.

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## mammaspath

Water broke 5 hours ago..........back labor :/


----------



## mellywelly

Ooooh mammas, looks like you are the next to pop!!! Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

ARuppe - sorry you are having such a tough time with the feeding. I am too and it is so frustrating and upsetting. I sat and bawled my eyes out last night because I don't feel that Eva is latching on properly and my nipples are so sore. I am beginning to dread feeds and feel I am missing out on that lovely time with my little girl. My midwife has been great and thinks that it may be a combination of my breasts being too full for her to be able to latch on properly and the fact that I now have nipple trauma from trying for so long. It is miserable, but she has suggested I try breast massage so they aren't so hard and perhaps nipple shields for 24 hours or so for my nipples to heal a bit. I feel awful about the whole thing and could so easily give up right now. I hope things get better for both of us soon!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I got 2 days to cesarian and lo is giving me trouble 
I've had a migraine for 4 days I've been throwing up more and his movements are less now 
So I'm going back in to get baby checked just to make sure then I'm gonna go get McDonald's :)


----------



## els1022

Amanda and Lilah, big hugs to you!!:hugs: The first week of breastfeeding was so hard for me too! I wanted to cry at every feeding. I kept telling myself that it WILL get easier. Someone on here, I think maybe Betheney, said a while back to give yourself a goal of trying for three weeks and after that you could quit. I kept that goal in mind and it has gotten much easier. We still have many rough patches- last night she wouldn't settle down and acted like she wanted to still nurse and as soon as she'd latch on she'd pull off REALLY hard and start crying. We went through that for nearly an hour last night. But that was only one night and it's been going really well lately. So hang in there and whatever you choose to do, whether it's BF, FF or pumping, will be what's best for you and baby:thumbup:

On a random note, anyone know why I wouldn't be able to post anything on FB? Not just on our page, but on the news feed or on anyone's post...It keeps saying "an error occurred" and it does it whether I'm on my phone or computer...


----------



## SAS1

Oh Kaiecee, that sounds awful and I totally understand how hard that is. I have chronic migraines and for the most part they have been better while pregnant, but the last week or two has been worse for me. Do you have some anti nausea drugs you can take? If you are comfortable with it coffee can be really helpful and if those things don't work your doctor should have some other medications they can suggest. 4 days is too long!


----------



## ARuppe716

Lilah.. Here's hoping it gets better for both of us!

Thank you els for the encouragement!!

Betheney- I was si glad to see you respond... I was hoping you would get on here and see my posts! There are several lactation consultants here but the one we had yesterday and today is a huge proponent for skin on skin. It will definitely become part of our routine and hopefully will make a difference. The staff here is marvelous and I'm supposed to call them this weekend to check in and make an appointment to come back in and keep working on re-establishing him on the breast. I'm really hoping the combination of being home on our own setting and him feeling better will set us up for some better results. And until then I will keep pumping! It is nice that both dh and I are involved in the feeding process however and he has been absolutely amazing supporting me through this. I also know that my hormones are all out of whack right and I'm home sick which isn't making anything about newborn care easy. I knew I would be tired but I just feel like my spirit is down at the moment. Dh has been my rock and I've really needed him to be as great as he is.


----------



## DittyByrd

mammaspath said:


> Water broke 5 hours ago..........back labor :/

Mammaspath - If you have ANY questions about a late pre-term baby (37 weeks) PLEASE message me. I have been through the ringer with my little bean and can certainly offer you lots of support.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hey Ladies! Thanks for the responds. 

See, it's already been spoken of. The sweep, the waiting.. we already spoke it with my doctor and his exact words were: "If you make it to your 40 weeks, you come in that day, have a normal check up... and we will schedule your induction for the hospital's first opening..."
That's why i'm not wondering if it's going to be a sweep, if he will decide to do it at 41+ I was only wondering if with a hospital with that capacity I had to wait for the weekend or if they would send me in today.


----------



## DittyByrd

Miss Violet had her two week appointment today (where did time go?). She now weighs 6lb, 13oz - up a full pound in 9-10 days!!! She doesn't need to go to the doctor again for 4 weeks!!!

Her pediatrician says she can exclusively feed on demand now. I am so thrilled to not have to set the alarm every three hours.


----------



## La Mere

Happy D day, DeeDee! Hope things start progressing for you and you have little Matthew soon!

Mamma- Good luck with your labor! Hope it goes quick and you are holding your baby soon! Thinking of you.

Sorry to the.ladies I forgot! Hope you are all.doing well!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> Happy D day, DeeDee! Hope things start progressing for you and you have little Matthew soon!
> 
> Mamma- Good luck with your labor! Hope it goes quick and you are holding your baby soon! Thinking of you.
> 
> Sorry to the.ladies I forgot! Hope you are all.doing well!

Thank you!


----------



## Lilahbear

els1022 said:


> Amanda and Lilah, big hugs to you!!:hugs: The first week of breastfeeding was so hard for me too! I wanted to cry at every feeding. I kept telling myself that it WILL get easier. Someone on here, I think maybe Betheney, said a while back to give yourself a goal of trying for three weeks and after that you could quit. I kept that goal in mind and it has gotten much easier. We still have many rough patches- last night she wouldn't settle down and acted like she wanted to still nurse and as soon as she'd latch on she'd pull off REALLY hard and start crying. We went through that for nearly an hour last night. But that was only one night and it's been going really well lately. So hang in there and whatever you choose to do, whether it's BF, FF or pumping, will be what's best for you and baby:thumbup:
> 
> On a random note, anyone know why I wouldn't be able to post anything on FB? Not just on our page, but on the news feed or on anyone's post...It keeps saying "an error occurred" and it does it whether I'm on my phone or computer...

Thanks Els. I think a goal is a good idea. I would feel terrible about giving up so I will try and persevere.


----------



## Lauren021406

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ella had a pediatrician appointment today to check her jaundice..weight etc!
> 
> She has gained 2oz but the similac formula has made her poo very runny so we are switched to soy for the time being.. Hope it helps! Her jaundice is clearing slowly, he told me to give it a good 1-2 weeks for recovery..
> 
> As for me....my stitches are good but my tailbone, well... Its worse! I hate takig pain pills to ease the pain but its the only thing i can do so i can somewhat take care of my little girl! :(

Gerber gentle good start is a really good formula..that may help with her poo because its protein packed!!!


----------



## claireb86

Well I had my 40+4 midwife appointment this afternoon.
My midwife was on holiday so I got a lady I've never seen before.
She performed a sweep and I was 2cm dilated with buldging waters, she said my cervix was very soft and stretchy and 1cm long.

I hope it brings on labour because I'm in agony now when baby pushes down.
If nothing by Monday I will have another sweep then an induction booked for the 18th at 13 days overdue.


----------



## darkstar

Good luck mamma!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I can't stand being so out of breath all the time :( Even if I'm sitting down I feel like I can't breath... all out of the blue. I told drs about this, but it's only gotten worse. :/ At night I need to sit up because I feel like I'm suffocating... and I never sleep on my back or tummy... grr! I'm so ready!


----------



## mommyof2peas

went shopping at Safeway this morning. I don't know why I thought going alone would be a good idea. But got all the shopping done. So I hope once baby is here we wont need to leave the house. 

TMI: I had to use the restroom at Safeway (something I NEVER do) I had a very loose BM and a good chunk of plug. Dunno if that is from dtd with hubby last night or walking. All I know is that I am so beyond done. With the extra waters I was told that my body thinks I'm 40+ weeks pregnant, and acts like it. Even though Im only 37. OH YAY FULL TERM! lol


----------



## Kaiecee

back from dr. baby is doing just fine unlike yesterday baby was moving and praticing his breathing but everytime i do an nst its always border line so thats why i had to get another u/s but at least i got to see riley again so everything is planned for friday got my last blood test for my cesarian so only 2 more days ladies!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hahaha, my sister just called. LOL She says people have been calling my parents home back in Guatemala asking if Matthew is here yet or not lol I'm so glad I'm not back there right now, and if they call me here... I just well, put my rude pants on and don't answer haha.


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck mamaspath!! 

Deedee I hope they do something soon. It sounds like we are getting down to the end ladies. Then all our jellybeans will be here! :happydance:

I was getting so frustrated with the breast feeding. But I knew to just keep pushing on. Oh man! I had to give her formula today because she wouldn't latch and wouldn't eat. The hospital is pushing her eating and it was only making me more frustrated. BUT ... this afternoon she woke all the way up, ate from both sides, good suck, good latch, good swallowing. I couldn't have been more happy. I am frustrated as they are making us stay all the way for the full 48 hours because last night when they weighed her, she had lost 5% of her body weight. Everything I read said babies usually lose 10% so why can't we just go home. She's peeing and pooping and eating well. Even if at times we have to supplement she is fine. No jaundice. :shrug: They did ask if I wanted a whooping cough vaccine for me and I said sure why not. Normally I wouldn't but we have a recent outbreak here and DD is already immune so why not. 
I am overly anxious to go home. Come on 5:30!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I just found out my friend has passed away. Kind of takes away my excitement about baby being here very soon. Hopefully she will be watching over us.


----------



## brieri1

I'm so sorry for your loss, melly.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Awww melly, i'm so sorry.....


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup, I think I will literally explode....
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jellybeans

sorry melly :(


----------



## Lillian33

So sorry for your loss Melly, big hugs.

Mammaspath how exciting!!! Hope you can get some relieft for the back pain though!

Mommyof2peas, I still think you look great but I'm sure you are done & ready for LO to be here!!

Gosh we really are getting to the end, best of luck to everyone due (and overdue!) hope all your labours go really well & we have another influx of jellybeans soon!!

xxx


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> I can't stand being so out of breath all the time :( Even if I'm sitting down I feel like I can't breath... all out of the blue. I told drs about this, but it's only gotten worse. :/ At night I need to sit up because I feel like I'm suffocating... and I never sleep on my back or tummy... grr! I'm so ready!

Has Matthew dropped yet? I had this but its stopped now that he has engaged a little. I was the same though, and climbing the stairs in our house OMG I would be panting like an obese person when I reached the top.


----------



## darkstar

So sorry Melly


----------



## ARuppe716

Melly I'm so sorry... I'll be thinking of you.

Good luck mammaspath!

We are finally home and I'm in much better spirits today. Dh and I are not feeling quite so overwhelmed and I'm starting to feel like I can actually enjoy this... Hopefully it stays that way!!


----------



## jrowenj

Melly, so sorry Hun. 

Amanda, yeaaa ur home and feeling positive!!! Enjoy!

Mommyof2, holy belly! That baby is ready!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I keep telling him he is ready! But he isnt listening to me lol Crazy to think I have not gained any weight. I lost 8 when I became pregnant, and only just now gained that 8 back. so right now Im at pre pregnancy weight,


----------



## Lilahbear

I am sorry to hear that Melly.


----------



## Kaiecee

2 more days for me I'm getting a little nurvous and excited at the same time :) 

Melly
So sorry for ur loss

Can't wait for an update from u mama


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Out from drs. Haha, after he checked me he said "lets get this party started" and went to talk to nurse. I'm et to go in tomorrow at 8 pm!!!!!! Being induced Friday early in the morning.


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> Out from drs. Haha, after he checked me he said "lets get this party started" and went to talk to nurse. I'm et to go in tomorrow at 8 pm!!!!!! Being induced Friday early in the morning.

Ooh we will be being induced at the same time !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## claireb86

I think my waters went, I had a gush. Just in hospital waiting to be checked. Having contractions, I can cope with the pain at the moment.


----------



## darkstar

Ooohhh it's all happening!!

I think I'm definitely going to be the last one here!!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Out from drs. Haha, after he checked me he said "lets get this party started" and went to talk to nurse. I'm et to go in tomorrow at 8 pm!!!!!! Being induced Friday early in the morning.
> 
> Ooh we will be being induced at the same time !!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm overly excited! :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

darkstar said:


> Ooohhh it's all happening!!
> 
> I think I'm definitely going to be the last one here!!!

You'll probably go before me at least :)


----------



## BlossomJ

I still have this awful cough & it's been nearly a month now. It improved a bit & my muscles recovered & it's not too painful anymore, but my breathing/the cough is deteriorating again. Starting to worry that I might actually have whooping cough (as my Dr wouldn't vaccinate me with me being unwell so I won't be immune). Anyone have any thoughts. I can't get to a Dr until Monday :(


----------



## AJThomas

wahoo its heating up in here! Soooo excited for you Deedee, cant wait to see Matthew!

Melly, so sorry to hear about your friend, hugs to you.

I only wish we were all closer together so our beans would have company growing up but at least we'll keep each other company via fb and bnb.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yay more jellybeans!!! :) they seem to come in bunches lol

Sorry havnt said much, just taken care of my little person :) but ive been stalking!!


----------



## darkstar

BlossomJ said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh it's all happening!!
> 
> I think I'm definitely going to be the last one here!!!
> 
> You'll probably go before me at least :)Click to expand...

I won't put money on it ;-)


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh it's all happening!!
> 
> I think I'm definitely going to be the last one here!!!
> 
> You'll probably go before me at least :)Click to expand...

I'm right there with you :) lol no progress here since 2 weeks ago. Still 1 cm and 80% effaced. Hopefully we don't have Feburary babies


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,
Just got back from my dr. Had my first internal. My due date is in 6 days but when he checked I was 3cm and he did a sweep too. Now I knew this had to happen but I am freaking out!!! I've been so excited and now the time is almost here I am a mess.
Good luck to all the mums in labour and those being induced.


----------



## JCh

So in the last day or so, a few new things.... Yesterday afternoon started getting contractions but at 15 min incriments and for about 30-40 seconds.... This continued into the night but never progressing to "active labour - every 10 mins" They seemed to disappear by the morning. Went out shopping with my mom and started getting them again but still been 15ish minutes apart..... Feels like I'll be pregnant forever. It's so much easier if water/ waters break - then u know the end is near!

Tomorrow is D Day, so we will see! Worst case Friday doc wants to do a sweep.

So sorry to hear Melly :( That has been one of my fears, losing someone before the baby arrives.....

To all the other ladies who are getting much closer - hope it starts raining babies hard around here :) :happydance:


----------



## brieri1

Had my midwife appointment today. I was still only a centimeter dilated and barely effaced at all with my cervix facing my spine. Nothing to suggest anything is happening at all. My midwives want me to try to naturally induce labor at home tomorrow. They have me rubbing clary sage oil on my stomach every half an hour, taking 4 pellets of caulophyllum and cimicifuga every half an hour, and 2 oz of castor oil mixed with 2 oz of root beer just once for the whole day. She wants me to do the other things the whole day or until I get into active labor. I'll keep you ladies updated, maybe I'll be going into labor tomorrow.


----------



## darkstar

NellandZack said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh it's all happening!!
> 
> I think I'm definitely going to be the last one here!!!
> 
> You'll probably go before me at least :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right there with you :) lol no progress here since 2 weeks ago. Still 1 cm and 80% effaced. Hopefully we don't have Feburary babiesClick to expand...

Jan 28th I'll be 42 weeks and that will be my limit. My midwife will feel my wrath if she makes me go that far. I know she doesn't like inductions unless there is a medical reason for it.


----------



## darkstar

River12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just got back from my dr. Had my first internal. My due date is in 6 days but when he checked I was 3cm and he did a sweep too. Now I knew this had to happen but I am freaking out!!! I've been so excited and now the time is almost here I am a mess.
> Good luck to all the mums in labour and those being induced.

That's awesome news, I hope that the sweep is successful. That's the downside to them not doing internals here, no chance of an earlier sweep :nope:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Sigh, just got my bubble bursted a little. Hubby decided we should call MIL to let her know that we were to be induced friday. The first thing she said was: "So, this is what you decided to do?..." I cut her cold and told her that that was what was going to happen, and that we were being positive about the whole situation, and that we would appreciate her not telling anybody because we didn't want to deal with questions or comments. Seems like she got the hint, but did tell me she was going to call me tomorrow to talk about it... late in the afternoon because she knew how I loved my naps. GRRRR!!!!!! :( Hubby is trying to pretend like nothing is happening... that it doesn't matter what she is going to say, but she is heading over here friday and staying for God knows how long...at our apartment. I feel like my heart is about to break when I think about my first days with my baby having to defend my ways of seeing things and how I'm not doing it their way. 

For crying out loud it's just an induction! I can only imagine how big of a deal a c section would be! She would probably make a scene at the hospital!!!! When I told my mom she was glad to just know she was going to see my little bundle soon! 

Sorry for the rant... hormones and having such a drastic shift of my mood made me all blah...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DeedeeBeester said:


> Sigh, just got my bubble bursted a little. Hubby decided we should call MIL to let her know that we were to be induced friday. The first thing she said was: "So, this is what you decided to do?..." I cut her cold and told her that that was what was going to happen, and that we were being positive about the whole situation, and that we would appreciate her not telling anybody because we didn't want to deal with questions or comments. Seems like she got the hint, but did tell me she was going to call me tomorrow to talk about it... late in the afternoon because she knew how I loved my naps. GRRRR!!!!!! :( Hubby is trying to pretend like nothing is happening... that it doesn't matter what she is going to say, but she is heading over here friday and staying for God knows how long...at our apartment. I feel like my heart is about to break when I think about my first days with my baby having to defend my ways of seeing things and how I'm not doing it their way.
> 
> For crying out loud it's just an induction! I can only imagine how big of a deal a c section would be! She would probably make a scene at the hospital!!!! When I told my mom she was glad to just know she was going to see my little bundle soon!
> 
> Sorry for the rant... hormones and having such a drastic shift of my mood made me all blah...


Oh that sounds horrible!! My mil and fil have said a few things already and i want to strangle them lol...love them dearly but i always stand my ground...

First thing was...well ryan was allergic to pampers u need to buy huggies ( uhmmm no, ellas not ryan, and ellas fine with pampers)

2. U shuld use the nuk binkies, thats what ryan liked..... Well no, ella loves the gumdrop ones given to her so well stick with that ( i turned my back, she pulled a nuk out and shoved it in ellas mouth, needless to say, ella spit it right out lol )

3. Fil said to not wake the baby if shes sleeping to feed her..f shes hungry shell wake on her own! ( this may e true if ella didnt have jaundice) but the hospital and our pediatrician said the only way shes going to get rid of the jaundice is if she feeds every 3-4 hrs...and that shes sleeping a lot bc of the jaundice, we have to wake her no matter what! ) i got so tired of trying to explain it to him that i just said, well shes getting fed every 3-4 hrs, the end! 

I can see how this is going. No fun!


I would have done the induction too... Dont be upset about what she says!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Sigh, just got my bubble bursted a little. Hubby decided we should call MIL to let her know that we were to be induced friday. The first thing she said was: "So, this is what you decided to do?..." I cut her cold and told her that that was what was going to happen, and that we were being positive about the whole situation, and that we would appreciate her not telling anybody because we didn't want to deal with questions or comments. Seems like she got the hint, but did tell me she was going to call me tomorrow to talk about it... late in the afternoon because she knew how I loved my naps. GRRRR!!!!!! :( Hubby is trying to pretend like nothing is happening... that it doesn't matter what she is going to say, but she is heading over here friday and staying for God knows how long...at our apartment. I feel like my heart is about to break when I think about my first days with my baby having to defend my ways of seeing things and how I'm not doing it their way.
> 
> For crying out loud it's just an induction! I can only imagine how big of a deal a c section would be! She would probably make a scene at the hospital!!!! When I told my mom she was glad to just know she was going to see my little bundle soon!
> 
> Sorry for the rant... hormones and having such a drastic shift of my mood made me all blah...
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds horrible!! My mil and fil have said a few things already and i want to strangle them lol...love them dearly but i always stand my ground...
> 
> First thing was...well ryan was allergic to pampers u need to buy huggies ( uhmmm no, ellas not ryan, and ellas fine with pampers)
> 
> 2. U shuld use the nuk binkies, thats what ryan liked..... Well no, ella loves the gumdrop ones given to her so well stick with that ( i turned my back, she pulled a nuk out and shoved it in ellas mouth, needless to say, ella spit it right out lol )
> 
> 3. Fil said to not wake the baby if shes sleeping to feed her..f shes hungry shell wake on her own! ( this may e true if ella didnt have jaundice) but the hospital and our pediatrician said the only way shes going to get rid of the jaundice is if she feeds every 3-4 hrs...and that shes sleeping a lot bc of the jaundice, we have to wake her no matter what! ) i got so tired of trying to explain it to him that i just said, well shes getting fed every 3-4 hrs, the end!
> 
> I can see how this is going. No fun!
> 
> 
> I would have done the induction too... Dont be upset about what she says!Click to expand...

I'm sorry you've had to stand ground when it is your decision after all, not theirs. I'm really really trying to think in all the positive things I've had with her to not let it all get ruined and me get in a bitchy mood, I'm worried I'll say something I don't want to. But man, I've had to take her comments all through this already. I guess a week more wont kill me lol. Just need to tough it up and look forward for when my mommy gets here hahahaha.


----------



## JCh

Wow Nikki/ Deedee - what is up with MILs!!!!
That's horrible, I can only imagine what mine will be like once baby is here. It's all a competition with my mom but hope she doesn't try and control more..... 

They need to learn to back off and stop trying to control (seems to be their main issue....)


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Out from drs. Haha, after he checked me he said "lets get this party started" and went to talk to nurse. I'm et to go in tomorrow at 8 pm!!!!!! Being induced Friday early in the morning.
> 
> Ooh we will be being induced at the same time !!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm overly excited! :happydance:Click to expand...

We might all be sharing a baby's birthday Friday :)


----------



## Kaiecee

BlossomJ said:


> I still have this awful cough & it's been nearly a month now. It improved a bit & my muscles recovered & it's not too painful anymore, but my breathing/the cough is deteriorating again. Starting to worry that I might actually have whooping cough (as my Dr wouldn't vaccinate me with me being unwell so I won't be immune). Anyone have any thoughts. I can't get to a Dr until Monday :(

I'm not sure what I have but ill be vaccinated for that once baby is born they said I need it and I really hope it's not an pneumonia that I have ill get checked Friday when ill have my cesarian I know it's not comfortable so ill get check as soon as u feel line it's too much and a month is a lot


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Sigh, just got my bubble bursted a little. Hubby decided we should call MIL to let her know that we were to be induced friday. The first thing she said was: "So, this is what you decided to do?..." I cut her cold and told her that that was what was going to happen, and that we were being positive about the whole situation, and that we would appreciate her not telling anybody because we didn't want to deal with questions or comments. Seems like she got the hint, but did tell me she was going to call me tomorrow to talk about it... late in the afternoon because she knew how I loved my naps. GRRRR!!!!!! :( Hubby is trying to pretend like nothing is happening... that it doesn't matter what she is going to say, but she is heading over here friday and staying for God knows how long...at our apartment. I feel like my heart is about to break when I think about my first days with my baby having to defend my ways of seeing things and how I'm not doing it their way.
> 
> For crying out loud it's just an induction! I can only imagine how big of a deal a c section would be! She would probably make a scene at the hospital!!!! When I told my mom she was glad to just know she was going to see my little bundle soon!
> 
> Sorry for the rant... hormones and having such a drastic shift of my mood made me all blah...
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds horrible!! My mil and fil have said a few things already and i want to strangle them lol...love them dearly but i always stand my ground...
> 
> First thing was...well ryan was allergic to pampers u need to buy huggies ( uhmmm no, ellas not ryan, and ellas fine with pampers)
> 
> 2. U shuld use the nuk binkies, thats what ryan liked..... Well no, ella loves the gumdrop ones given to her so well stick with that ( i turned my back, she pulled a nuk out and shoved it in ellas mouth, needless to say, ella spit it right out lol )
> 
> 3. Fil said to not wake the baby if shes sleeping to feed her..f shes hungry shell wake on her own! ( this may e true if ella didnt have jaundice) but the hospital and our pediatrician said the only way shes going to get rid of the jaundice is if she feeds every 3-4 hrs...and that shes sleeping a lot bc of the jaundice, we have to wake her no matter what! ) i got so tired of trying to explain it to him that i just said, well shes getting fed every 3-4 hrs, the end!
> 
> I can see how this is going. No fun!
> 
> 
> I would have done the induction too... Dont be upset about what she says!Click to expand...


Deedee and nikki

I think in laws are there to test us and we just have to stand our ground if not they will continue 

Mil told me to make a bed downstairs so dh can get a good night sleep lol r u crazy the last time I checked he helped make this baby and he will do just as much which he agrees plus he probably wouldn't be able to sleep without me I couldn't believe her then she changes it and says we ur getting a cesarian u will be too sore to move a lot it's my 3rd I know how it hurts and I know my limits but there is no way in hell I'm sleepin in the spare room or couch forget that


----------



## Kaiecee

I've now got a bad cold hope its not an pneumonia ill get checked Friday when ill have Riley can't wait :)


----------



## Lillian33

Aarrgghh sorry about the annoying inlaws ladies, I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. Mine are very quiet & I sometimes wish they would contribute a bit, but then I read these types of stories & I take that back ha ha!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Blossom, whooping cough has a distinctive sound, I think it's unlikely to be that. I've still got a sore throat after having the bug, it's about 5-6 weeks now, this bug takes some shifting!


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> I've now got a bad cold hope its not an pneumonia ill get checked Friday when ill have Riley can't wait :)

Yuck, I've woken up all full of a bad cold too, so I guess the cough was just sticking around because I'm moving from one illness to another, to another, rather than anything else.

Hope yours passes quickly :hugs:

Deedee - What's wrong with an induction?!!!! Your MIL sounds like a total nightmare! Can't believe she would be imposing her views & increasing your stress levels right before labour. Make sure DH backs you up & tells her to stay quiet on the subject :hugs:

Nikki - Your MIL sounds fun too :haha: Though the rocking horse for Ella was such a sweet gift that I'm inclined to go a bit easier on her :haha: Still don't envy you!


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks Melly, that makes me feel better. I know I was immunised 4 years ago as it was combined with a tetanus booster, so wasn't sure I's get the full blown whoop, but it sounds like there are just a lot of nasty bugs about this year. Ah well, hopefully baby is getting immunity to a few things from me being ill!


----------



## claireb86

Ok I'm not happy with the hospital at all.
So yesterday at 3pm my midwife said I was 2cm, cervix very stretchy and waters buldging infront of babies head, had a good sweep done.
Started having contractions around 6pm and at 8pm had a huge gush, maternity pad, underware soaked and water all over my birthing ball.

Went to hospital and they said they couldn't see any sign of waters breaking and my cervix was closed tight! Got sent home and told to keep an eye on pad.

Anyway overnight contractions stopped and no more loss of waters.

Rang hospital back today to say I was concerned that as my waters were buldging the pressure opened up my cervix and that I thought once they had broken it closed back up.
They confirmed that was possible but still won't have me back in to double check my waters, or even scan to see if they are still intact.
They want baby out within 48 hours if waters have gone but if they won't check me again they won't book me in to be induced.
So now I'm worried........


----------



## mellywelly

Claire, how about ringing your normal midwife and explain what's happened? Did you ring antenatal assessment or l and d?


----------



## claireb86

mellywelly said:


> Claire, how about ringing your normal midwife and explain what's happened? Did you ring antenatal assessment or l and d?

I've rang doctors and midwife is on holiday so can't speak to her.
I went into assessment yesterday and we called again today. They are still adamant that I stay at home and just go in if any more waters come out.
I'll give it till tonight and if nothing happenes I'll see if they will check me again.


----------



## NellandZack

Has anyone had diarrhea? Sorry for the TMI but it started yesterday and has not let up. The urgency hits me fast and I have to run. Is there anything I can take to help?


----------



## mellywelly

When mine went leaked last time, they said I had 4 days of leaking before any risk of infection. When I first went in they told me it was just discharge, but I rang them the next day again as it was still there and luckily they went in the lift on the way to the ward. 

Do you have a no. for your local community midwives team? Mine is listed in the back of the notes.


----------



## mellywelly

NellandZack said:


> Has anyone had diarrhea? Sorry for the TMI but it started yesterday and has not let up. The urgency hits me fast and I have to run. Is there anything I can take to help?

It could just be your body getting ready for labour!


----------



## mellywelly

Do I need to take nappy bags to hospital? I can't remember!


----------



## NellandZack

mellywelly said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had diarrhea? Sorry for the TMI but it started yesterday and has not let up. The urgency hits me fast and I have to run. Is there anything I can take to help?
> 
> It could just be your body getting ready for labour!Click to expand...

Thanks I hope so :) I would be so upset if I was sick. Ill keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Lauren021406

Sorry have been mia lately...Andrew is doing great I am still amazed he was inside me for 9 months! I hope all you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well it's my turn tomorrow morning Riley will be here :) 

I'm still sick so ill get them to make sure it's nothing worse and dh is already on my nerves this morning!


----------



## brieri1

Well, ladies, today's the day. Gonna start the different induction things the midwife prescribed in 20 minutes! The black and blue cohosh is supposed to be particularly effective in inducing labor in post date women. Not particularly excited about the castor oil as it causes diarrhea, but she wants to try everything all at once to give me the best chance at success, so I'm just gonna go with it. I'll post throughout the day to let you know what's working. Maybe if it works for me, it'll work for you, melly.


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Brieri, hope baby gets a move on for u.


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck brier, I'm being induced at 8 am tomorrow anyway, and my midwife would have a fit if I took caster oil, its not recommended here.


----------



## mellywelly

Ttheres another birth announcement on fb!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm starting to get scared now!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> Ttheres another birth announcement on fb!

i went couldnt see anything :(


----------



## mellywelly

It will just be on your facebook page not in the b n b group bit, thats if you are friends with her?


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> It will just be on your facebook page not in the b n b group bit, thats if you are friends with her?

i guess uim not her friend on fb ill wait till its bosted here or on the group


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yay for the new Jellybean! 

I'm also freaking out Melly hahahaha.


----------



## oorweeistyin

DeedeeBeester said:


> Yay for the new Jellybean!
> 
> I'm also freaking out Melly hahahaha.

GL Kaicee and Brier!

I feel left out of this FB page :cry: lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Well dh and I survived our first night home! It wasn't pretty but we did it. We had our first dr appt today and Oliver is looking great, just needs to put on some weight. He's due for his next feeding in a bit and we are going to just see how he feels about nursing and start to reintroduce it a little. We are currently experiencing the wonder of the baby swing and little guy is sound asleep... I wanted to try it during the day to see how he would respond before we try it tonight to see if we can get him to sleep at all during the night. He's a very alert and curious baby and when he is awake he is really awake and does not want anything to do with sleep so we have quite a challenge ahead of us to get his inner clock set!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and sounds like we may have another big wave of babies headed our way soon... It's so exciting!!!


----------



## mellywelly

oorweeistyin said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the new Jellybean!
> 
> I'm also freaking out Melly hahahaha.
> 
> GL Kaicee and Brier!
> 
> I feel left out of this FB page :cry: lolClick to expand...

I can invite you to join the group but we need to be friends first, so you'd need to send request to me or me to you.


----------



## mellywelly

I think I'm more nervous about having this baby than I was about having ds. Don't think I'll get much sleep tonight! Also still think it will end in a section again. I sat back earlier an it pulled all my mummy muscles tight, and baby seems to be laying diagonally across, so not sure if I can labour with it in that position?


----------



## mellywelly

Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?

It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Dtd with dh and now I'm cramping belly is so hard it's making it harder to get my little thing done before tomorrow


----------



## mellywelly

Kaiecee said:


> Dtd with dh and now I'm cramping belly is so hard it's making it harder to get my little thing done before tomorrow

Lol presume you are not dtd while typing :winkwink:


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?
> 
> It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)Click to expand...

So when I go in at 8am tomorrow it will be 2am there? Do you know when yours will start?


----------



## Kaiecee

mellywelly said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Dtd with dh and now I'm cramping belly is so hard it's making it harder to get my little thing done before tomorrow
> 
> Lol presume you are not dtd while typing :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol no I'd be nasty if I did that :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?
> 
> It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So when I go in at 8am tomorrow it will be 2am there? Do you know when yours will start?Click to expand...

We get on the cervix med tonight at 8 - 9 ish tonight and drip tomorrow morning. Didn't specify time though, now I wish I had asked lol.


----------



## DittyByrd

All these MIL issues! My MIL has been great so far. It's my mom that's bugging me, LOL!!! She's constantly worried about me, asking what I am eating, asking for pics of the baby in every outfit she wears, staring at me/my boobs as I nurse, not listening about the latch issues and what doctors have said about them, being a little pushy with nursing stuff, etc. 

I actually told her to give me some space as I was nursing and after telling her about 6 times why Violet is having latch issues (her prematurity!) and explaining the use of a nipple shield over and over again, she's finally getting it. She's backed off a bit.

She means well. I love her. But some days....


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?
> 
> It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So when I go in at 8am tomorrow it will be 2am there? Do you know when yours will start?Click to expand...
> 
> We get on the cervix med tonight at 8 - 9 ish tonight and drip tomorrow morning. Didn't specify time though, now I wish I had asked lol.Click to expand...

You should have Matthew before I have my bean then, good luck! Hope all goes well!


----------



## DittyByrd

DeedeeBeester said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?
> 
> It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So when I go in at 8am tomorrow it will be 2am there? Do you know when yours will start?Click to expand...
> 
> We get on the cervix med tonight at 8 - 9 ish tonight and drip tomorrow morning. Didn't specify time though, now I wish I had asked lol.Click to expand...

I was started on Cytotec (misoprostol) on the lowest dose at 2pm. I took 3 doses, 4 hrs apart each, before I started cramping bad and dilating a little bit. Then they started pitocin. The cytotec is not so bad. The pitocin sucked. :) Good luck, DeeDee!


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, when Eva was weighed on day 5 she had lost 9.7% (12oz) of her body weight, but she was re-weighed today and has put back on 7 ounces! The Midwife was very pleased and it shows that for all my breastfeeding pain, she is obviously getting plenty of milk.  Tomorrow is possibly my last midwife visit and part of me is sad and a bit scared that I won't have that security after tomorrow. I am such a wuss!


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck Melly and Deedee! x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?
> 
> It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So when I go in at 8am tomorrow it will be 2am there? Do you know when yours will start?Click to expand...
> 
> We get on the cervix med tonight at 8 - 9 ish tonight and drip tomorrow morning. Didn't specify time though, now I wish I had asked lol.Click to expand...
> 
> You should have Matthew before I have my bean then, good luck! Hope all goes well!Click to expand...

Oh, I think you'll have your bean before me! They officially call it induction 'til tomorrow morning here. By then you'd be started before me.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Deedee, just trying to work out our time differences. It's thurs here and 5.43pm, what's it there?
> 
> It's 11:46 am here right now! 6 hours. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So when I go in at 8am tomorrow it will be 2am there? Do you know when yours will start?Click to expand...
> 
> We get on the cervix med tonight at 8 - 9 ish tonight and drip tomorrow morning. Didn't specify time though, now I wish I had asked lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I was started on Cytotec (misoprostol) on the lowest dose at 2pm. I took 3 doses, 4 hrs apart each, before I started cramping bad and dilating a little bit. Then they started pitocin. The cytotec is not so bad. The pitocin sucked. :) Good luck, DeeDee!Click to expand...

Hahahahaha, that's reassuring! :haha: Thanks, hope it doesn't suck too much!


----------



## darkstar

Good luck Melly and DeeDee cant wait to see your jellybeans

Who is the newest one on fb?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm wondering between me deedee and melly which one of our lo's will b here :) 
I think I'm suppose to go in for my cesarian at 6:30 and they start at 8 am hopefully I'm the first as of now they said I was cuz of my diabetes


----------



## mellywelly

I start at 8am but I'm only allowed 1 lot of this gel up my foo, something like prostatin? If no progress by after lunch they will section as soon as theatre is free. So I suppose I could be first?


----------



## sassy_mom

Melly I'm so sorry to hear that. A loss is never easy but definitely makes it hard when something happy is coming up near it. 

Mommyof2peas yes I bet you are ready! Still looking great though! :thumbup:

Yay Deedee on getting the induction date set! I know you are ready to have Matthew in your arms! 

Claire that is crazy that they wouldn't even check!! 

Blossom I'm sorry to hear you are still battling with that cough. I know it is no fun! I still have lingering traces of it. I think I may pass out if it was as bad because I can't exactly cough with a cracked rib. Steam worked the best for my cough. Maybe try inhaling steam throughout the day and using a cough medicine that has an expectorant in it may help loosen everything up and help keep you from coughing so much. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! 

Darkstar wow I would be miserable at 42 weeks. Definitely would throwing my wrath all over someone. :haha::haha:

Nikki and Deedee I'm sorry that you are having to deal with the babbling of crazed people but good for both of you standing your ground!!! 

Lauren so glad to hear both of you are doing well!! :D

Lilah you are not a wuss! It is always nice to have that security but don't worry you will do just wonderful!

Hope I got all caught up with everyone! If I missed anyone I'm sorry! I'm off to shower and then feed my tiny princess. She is soooo little! lol! Just love that little girl.


----------



## span

Eeek good luck to you tomorrow Melly, Deedee and Kaiecee (and anyone else I've missed!). Anyone heard from Mamaspath? Sounds like there's going to be a rush of jellybeans. :thumbup:

I've been trying to read this thread but not getting much time to post anything. :dohh: Health visitor came today and Darcey is up to 8lb11oz (from 7lb10oz at birth) the little booby monster! :holly: She's a right windy little thing bless her. It's bonkers that my due date was only yesterday. :wacko:


----------



## DittyByrd

span said:


> Eeek good luck to you tomorrow Melly, Deedee and Kaiecee (and anyone else I've missed!). Anyone heard from Mamaspath? Sounds like there's going to be a rush of jellybeans. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been trying to read this thread but not getting much time to post anything. :dohh: Health visitor came today and Darcey is up to 8lb11oz (from 7lb10oz at birth) the little booby monster! :holly: She's a right windy little thing bless her. It's bonkers that my due date was only yesterday. :wacko:

She sounds like Violet! Gained 1lb in 9 days!!! She loves her boobies as well!!! Lol. Her favorite trick is peeing/pooping during feeding, getting her diaper changed, immediately asking for the boobies again, and repeat.


----------



## Cailidgh

My gosh! Sorry I've not been about ladies but I've barely been able to move for phone calls and visits from nursery nurses midwives health visitors friends families and random official people that seem to have nothing better to do! Phillip doesn't seem to sleep much at night, he does loads in the day but had so many visitors I haven't been able to nap!! I'm still trying to figure out how to do the day to day as still on crutches (I get stuff done with lots of tears and swearing, those stairs are a nightmare though!).. I'm hoping the spd packs up and goes to the spa or something soon. 

Congratulations everyone who's got their bundles if joy! And those that don't it won't be long now!! 

Oh my giddy aunt he closed his eyes!! I'm going to run for a nap while I have a chance!!! *cue phone ringing*


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - I had that gel when I was induced & it was all over 1hr 45mins later! Hope it goes well & you get your vbac. Stay positive! :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Kaiecee said:


> I'm wondering between me deedee and melly which one of our lo's will b here :)
> I think I'm suppose to go in for my cesarian at 6:30 and they start at 8 am hopefully I'm the first as of now they said I was cuz of my diabetes

Good luck Kaiecee. Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Lillian33

Oohh so exciting, best of luck Melly, DeeDee & Kaiecee!! We might have 3 babies birthdays all the same!

Brieri, really hope you make some progress, you must be so done!

Anyone's bean stay awake way longer than they probably should at any one session?! I fed Harry at 6.30am, it's now 8.45am & he's still not asleep?? Not crying or anything, just laying in his bed not going to sleep? Soon it'll be time for his next feed??!!

xx


----------



## prayingforbby

Saw my doctor today.

"Bad" news: No change in cevix or dialation.
Good news: He will have me induced next Friday if I want.

Can't believe this pregnancy is almost over.


----------



## claireb86

Still nothing happening here.
Hope all the ladies being induced/sections tomorrow all go well :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be having my little one at 8am tomorrow :)


----------



## darkstar

Kaiecee said:


> I'll be having my little one at 8am tomorrow :)

All the best, can't wait for pics


----------



## darkstar

I'm worried. My LO is usually so active and feels like he's going to kick his way out of my belly but in the last 12 hours or so he's been very quiet. Its 9.30 in the morning and usually by now he's had a session of kicking strongly. Last night I noticed he hadn't moved so much as he usually does in the evening and I drank some OJ and lay on my side watching TV and I got maybe 4 small nudges from him and that was only because I was poking him through my belly. This morning I've had three small nudges and another one small one when I got in the shower. 

I see my midwife in 2 hours so I won't phone her, I'll wait until I go in and I think I'm going to demand I get checked out at the hospital this afternoon, it's just not normal for this little guy to be so quiet. I've had crampy braxton hicks for the last 24 hours as well pretty consistently and I'm pretty sure I passed some mucus this morning on the toilet but it sunk before I could see it (felt it). 

Trying not to stress or cry :nope:


----------



## ARuppe716

Lillian- same problem here!! He can sleep solid through a few feeding sessions and then he'll go hours without settling. He does the same thing of laying there with eyes wide open, not a hint of fatigue!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Saw the doc today. Im measuring 40 weeks because of the extra waters. I'm 3cm at this point, but my cervix is still kinda thick. Because of the extra waters baby is engaging then floating back up. 

doc is going to talk to his boss about induction on Thursday next week. That will put me at 38 weeks. If not though he said he would do a sweep on monday at my next appointment. 

I can't believe I'm sitting here at 3cm and nothing is happening. Im so afraid my water is going to brake and I wont get to the hospital in time.....


----------



## DittyByrd

Lillian33 said:


> Oohh so exciting, best of luck Melly, DeeDee & Kaiecee!! We might have 3 babies birthdays all the same!
> 
> Brieri, really hope you make some progress, you must be so done!
> 
> Anyone's bean stay awake way longer than they probably should at any one session?! I fed Harry at 6.30am, it's now 8.45am & he's still not asleep?? Not crying or anything, just laying in his bed not going to sleep? Soon it'll be time for his next feed??!!
> 
> xx

Violet has been having a lot more wakefulness in recent days. Stares with her eyes open for an hour or more. Last night she fussed for 2 hours and all I could think was "I have to get up to feed you soon, please go to sleep."


----------



## DittyByrd

darkstar said:


> I'm worried. My LO is usually so active and feels like he's going to kick his way out of my belly but in the last 12 hours or so he's been very quiet. Its 9.30 in the morning and usually by now he's had a session of kicking strongly. Last night I noticed he hadn't moved so much as he usually does in the evening and I drank some OJ and lay on my side watching TV and I got maybe 4 small nudges from him and that was only because I was poking him through my belly. This morning I've had three small nudges and another one small one when I got in the shower.
> 
> I see my midwife in 2 hours so I won't phone her, I'll wait until I go in and I think I'm going to demand I get checked out at the hospital this afternoon, it's just not normal for this little guy to be so quiet. I've had crampy braxton hicks for the last 24 hours as well pretty consistently and I'm pretty sure I passed some mucus this morning on the toilet but it sunk before I could see it (felt it).
> 
> Trying not to stress or cry :nope:

Keep us posted and try not to worry too much. Easier said than done.


----------



## Kaiecee

Picture to come Monday :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva sleeps pretty much most of the day then seems to wake up about 11pm and has her awake time just as we are wanting to go to bed. I didn't realise how much new born babies sleep!


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck tomorrow Kaiecee, Deedee, and Melly!! Cannot wait for all of you to have your jellybeans! 

mommyof2peas when I went to my last appt with the doctor and had a sweep, I was 3 cm and that was 5 days before I gave birth. I worried that maybe my water would break as well but nope. 

Darkstar it could be that your jellybean is preparing for birth. They say they go quiet right before. I hope they will check and give you some reassurance though! 

I feel a little odd because Chloe eats, sleeps and poops. She will stay awake and stare at you before she eats. So far she hasn't been a really fussy baby. *knock on wood* lol! Things don't really feel too different as she is either on my boob or sleeping. I got up this morning and after feeding her, I went about my normal day of cleaning up and getting things done. I want to hold her non-stop though. She is like a tiny baby doll. When we left the hospital they said she had lost 5% of her body weight and was weighing 6lbs 12oz. I feel like she is sooo itty bitty. Some of her newborn clothes swallow her up!!! We have only had 2 visitors. FIL and my mom. Even in the hospital it was just the two of them to visit. It was honestly wonderful. When Lexi (DD1 :haha:) was born, the hospital was OVERRUN with people. I was exhausted. Then right after we got home, we had more people come and I just wanted to be left alone. Now it has been quiet and I have been able to focus on bf'ing and enjoying our new addition.


----------



## brieri1

Its been 6 hours since I started the black and blue cohosh and the clary sage oil and 4 hours since I took the castor oil. In the last hour or so, I've begun to have some painful contractions and a lot of gas. I was expecting to have diarrhea, but I must have a stomach of iron or something. Anyway, the contractions seem like a good sign. I'll let you know if any more developments happen.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

-Brieri: Hope they work!!


----------



## BlossomJ

Darkstar - Good luck for your appointment. Hopefully it's as Sassy says & it's just a quiet spell before the main event! Try not to worry & let us know what they say :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

Midwife came and checked me. Going to hospital for tests and monitoring. Traces of protein and increased bp and my feet are so swollen, she wasnt too alarmed but is rearranging her schedule to meet us there soon.


----------



## mellywelly

Hope everything is ok darkstar, thinking of you!

Sassy, so glad you are getting quality time with baby! How's the rib?


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Hope everything is ok darkstar, thinking of you!
> 
> Sassy, so glad you are getting quality time with baby! How's the rib?

I really want to rip it out. At least then it wouldn't hurt me. lol! I'm doing the best I can but it is fighting the healing process. It is also difficult when I need to get up and down and lift Chloe. Hopefully it will heal soon. :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

Keep us updated darkstar! Hope everything is ok.

I've been logging the bf'ing and diaper changes and we are right on with how everything should be. I am hoping that means the bf'ing is going as successfully as I thought it was. She is eating about 30 minutes every 2-3 hours and is completely content after finishing. The only part I am now concerned for is the doctor checkup when they are more concerned with weight gain. Here is to hoping by Monday we will have good news and can just keep going the way we are.


----------



## ARuppe716

I am currently sitting here with a happily nursing baby!! Woohoo!! I have been pumping around the clock for days and was really worried this would not happen, but here we are! Hopefully he keeps on this track!!


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY Aruppe!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Lillian33

Great news Aruppe, so pleased its working out for you!!!

Sassy, sounds like you're doing great with your BF, dont stress too much about the weigh in, she will get there :) Harry lost 10 grams first week, gained 400 grams the second once my milk came in!!!

Darkstar, hope youre ok, keep us posted, sending hugs.

Brieri, good signs, fingers crossed it starts something!!

Ladies, thanks for your replies re awake times! Seems its fairly normal when they're small that they're a bit all over the place!

xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies!! He did 20 minutes and then passed out and wouldn't take the other side but I will take what I can get... At least I know he is willing!


----------



## brieri1

So, pains have gotten way more intense, every 4 minutes for about 50 seconds. Called my midwife to find out if she thought it was pains from the castor oil or contractions and she's saying contractions. When they reach more than 60 seconds long at less than 5 minutes apart for at least an hour, I'm to call back. They've gotten so intense I can no longer walk or talk through them. I hope they are contractions.


----------



## Leinzlove

Brier & Darkstar... Looks like you'll both being holding babies tonight! :wohoo:


----------



## Leinzlove

Who's being induced on Monday?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm getting a sweep on monday :)


----------



## Betheney

fantastic news Aruppe!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

BFing good news all around!!!

Violet is *finally* demanding meals. I might regret wishing she would ask for meals but it lets me feed her on demand instead of waking her up.


----------



## Kaiecee

Getting ready for bed got a couple thing to do then up at 5:30 am to get to hospital so baby Riley can be born around 8am can't wait I'm so neurvous


----------



## mommyof2peas

Kaiecee said:


> Getting ready for bed got a couple thing to do then up at 5:30 am to get to hospital so baby Riley can be born around 8am can't wait I'm so neurvous

Again good luck!! Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## ARuppe716

Oliver just nursed the other side with his next feeding! Still only one side though.. But he's slowing and / or stopping and is refusing the other side so I'm guessing he's getting enough? I know how much I can pump from one side and its enough for a bottle feeding. Will I have issues with my breasts not having them both nursed on in a feeding?


----------



## mommyof2peas

ARuppe716 said:


> Oliver just nursed the other side with his next feeding! Still only one side though.. But he's slowing and / or stopping and is refusing the other side so I'm guessing he's getting enough? I know how much I can pump from one side and its enough for a bottle feeding. Will I have issues with my breasts not having them both nursed on in a feeding?

my daughter is just NOW nursing both sides and she is 19 months. If baby seems content youll be fine :) just make sure to switch back and forth and offer the other side.


----------



## darkstar

Ok so we went up to the hospital and my midwife started monitoring baby. His heartbeat was slow at first and she was saying the baseline was too low(110bpm) and he must be a sleepy baby and she wanted to keep monitoring it and then call an obstetrician who was performing a csection if things didn't improve. Then she got me to roll onto my side for a while. I told her I've been having cramps and the cramps were showing up on the monitor as well. Then baby started kicking (I hadn't felt much more than a few gentle pokes all day up to this point) and his heartrate picked up.

She did blood tests and a urine test then an internal and was going to do a sweep while she was in there but I was only 1cm but the cervix is very soft but no effacement. Baby's head is low but not low enough. So no sweep today and she said despite the continuous cramping I'm having I'm not likely to be in labour in the next couple of days. Then she monitored me again and my cramps had increased and baby was going nuts with movement and his heart rate went up way more and fluctuated plenty and she said it was near perfect. Phew. The blood tests and urine came back then and they were all fine.

We booked my next appointment for next Thursday when I will be 40+3 and she said she doesn't expect to see me before that as I'm not dilated at all yet. We may do a sweep the following day if its favourable, induction won't be considered until I'm 10 days over which I'm fine with because I would rather not be induced again unless its necessary.


----------



## span

Glad all is ok darkstar. 

Aruppe - great news on the bfing. Meg used to only feed of one side at a time for an average of 10 minutes (except evening cluster feeds). Darcey will sometimes want the other side but will often refuse. 

Brier - hope things are continuing to move along for you. X


----------



## AJThomas

Yay Aruppe! So glad Oliver is feeding now.

Ditty Cayde started waking up by himself at the 2 week mark too, its nice to be able to respond to his cues instead of having to try waking him. I don't even have to set an alarm anyway, he gets up and feeds every 2-3 hours.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sienna-Rose was born at 2:33am on the 9th of January (her due date) weighting 6lb 6oz


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Well I've been here for a while now and everything is going good. Nice nurses, nice room and sweet hubby! He is being a charm  they say drip at around 4 am.


----------



## Kaiecee

DeedeeBeester said:



> Well I've been here for a while now and everything is going good. Nice nurses, nice room and sweet hubby! He is being a charm  they say drip at around 4 am.

glad everything is going good cant wait to see matthew maybe our boys will be sharing a bday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Yeah kaiecee, I hope they do!


----------



## Lilahbear

ccongrats mummy2 b!


----------



## sassy_mom

MissMummy2Be said:


> Sienna-Rose was born at 2:33am on the 9th of January (her due date) weighting 6lb 6oz

Congrats on having your little girl!!!! :D Hope both of you are doing well.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats mommy to be!!

Cant wait to see the new jelly beans!! :)

Fyi.... If baby wont go to sleep, download a white noise app, they go to sleep immediately :)


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry for posting late but still in hospital and been in quite a bit of pain. My yellow bump turned blue on 9.1.13 (his due date). Joseph Ethan was born by forceps weighing 8lbs2oz. I was in labour for 3 days. He was facing up instead of down and got stuck. I ended up with a fourth degree tear which meant I had to have surgery to fix it. We are all doing well now though and can't wait to go home.
Hope u r all well!!! Welcome any new babies and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats on the new beans!!

Oliver is on his 4th boobie meal in a row... He got hungry whole I was napping so dh tried to give him some expressed milk and he wouldn't take it!


----------



## mellywelly

On labour ward, having half hour of monitoring then we are good to go with the gel!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Melly, I can't wait to know... :blue: or :pink:! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Good luck Melly, DeeDee & Kaiecee, so excited for your updates!

Congrats missmummy2be, hope you're both doing well. And congrats again Poppy!

Darkstar, so glad all is well, hoping you go naturally & don't make it to induction :)

Aruppe, Harry will mostly only do one whole boob too, if he's still hungry I offer the other but he won't always take it. Your milk should adjust to your babies needs & as PP said just remember to switch boobs each feed-a simple hair band on the wrist to swap after each feed works wonders when it's the middle of the night & u have no idea what boob you're supposed to offer!!!

xx


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck everyone with the inductions/sections!!!

Poppy - Congratulations on your beautiful baby & sorry about the difficult birth :hugs: Hope you heal quickly :hugs:

MissMummy - Also big congrats :D

Glad our breastfeeding mummies seem to be having a good day :thumbup:

DH is working a few hours away today & there is no one to look after DS within a 3hr drive, so hoping I don't go into labour or I'm not sure what would happen? Should be fine though as no signs yet....My car will finally be fixed for tomorrow & then I'm staying with my family until after the birth. Turns out that's just as well as DH has just told me he can't really take more than a couple of days off when I have the baby & is totally snowed under for at least three months (which just means permanently) :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Getting into shower and off to hospital to meet Riley ill be updating everyone on Monday hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## mellywelly

I've just seen Dr, have 6 hours then will examine me again, if no progress then will book a section for tomorrow!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

My Birth Story :D 

At about 10pm on the 8th of January i started to get contractions but was unsure if it was real or just BH i had 2 showers to try and ease my discomfort at around 11:30 my OH called my mum and also the hospital so we could go and find out if the baby was coming or not my mum came over and brought my sister so that she could watch my son mum Adam and I headed up to the hospital just after midnight they put me on the monitor and we still didn't know 100% what was going on i hoped in the shower and came back out Adam called his mum just before 2am just after that my waters broke and at 2:33am Sienna was born she was face up and as a result i tore just a bit and had to have some stitches i moved so fast that the doctor didn't even make it and i done it all drug free :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Well done MissMummy! What a great story! Really happy for you :)


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> I've just seen Dr, have 6 hours then will examine me again, if no progress then will book a section for tomorrow!

Good luck Melly! Hope you start to progress in the next couple of hours & if not something could still happen before tomorrow! Keep us updated x


----------



## AJThomas

Loving the excitement in here now!

Aruppe what a difference with Oliver! First he wouldn't take the breast and now he wants nothing else. Haha

The race is on, let's see which bean will make an appearance first, and congrats to the new mommies!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you everyone for your support... It really is funny. He is a nursing champ- like we didn't have all that stress. I was even able to pump this morning as well to stock pile some in the fridge. Dh was able to give him a bottle last night and he did actually take it so mommy could get a few hours if sleep. 

Such an exciting day on the board!! I keep checking for updates of new little jellybeans!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Poppy!! Hope you and baby are doing well. 

MissMummy great story! Can't believe it happened that quickly! :thumbup:

Blossom I was in the same position with DH and work. He was able to take the days off where I was actually in the hospital but the day after we came home, he was back at work. So I was thrown right into things. lol! 

Aruppe I'm so glad he is doing so well! I know that makes you feel awesome when things turn around like that.


----------



## mellywelly

Drs been, no progress so have to have a section tomorrow :(


----------



## sassy_mom

mellywelly said:


> Drs been, no progress so have to have a section tomorrow :(

I'm so sorry that things didn't turn out how you wanted them Melly but try and stay positive and know that you will have your jellybean tomorrow. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

I'm sorry Melly that you aren't going to get the birth you wanted, but on the bright side not long now till you get to hold your little one!


----------



## CharlieO

mellywelly said:


> Drs been, no progress so have to have a section tomorrow :(

I'm sorry Melly, I know its not what you wanted, but at least baby will be here with you tomorrow. Thinking of you x x x


----------



## mellywelly

Section scheduled for 9.30 am, willing baby to come on its own before then! Been having tightenings for about 4 hours, but it's my cervix that won't cooperate!


----------



## DittyByrd

Good luck and congratulations to all the new moms and moms-to-be!!!

Miss V decided to raise hell last night. Got some sleep but geez kid.... She's definitely demanding more which is what I wanted. :)

Here are some more pics!
 



Attached Files:







64090_835125280388_1811711294_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10









735520_10151329913083251_547161600_o.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe melly, sorry hun...hopefully baby will come on its own tonight ;)


----------



## AJThomas

We'll all join u in willing that bean out Melly, mayb our combined efforts will get things moving :)


----------



## Lillian33

So sorry the induction wasn't successful Melly, as AJ said we're all willing your baby out on its own! But no matter what tomorrow you'll be holding your bean!!

Thanks for the birth story missmummy2be!

Blossom, glad you'll be with your family soon since your DH is flat out at work again, hugs!

Gorgeous pics Ditty, look at those cheeks!!!

Brieri, hope your induction methods work & you're in labour!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## oorweeistyin

Awe Melly don't be so down hearted it may still happen :thumbup:

Awe all these babies........I've still got 2 weeks to go :wacko:

Congrats to all the new mummies, good luck to all others :hugs:


----------



## span

Sorry you have a section booked. Hope baby decides to come earlier.

Congratulations to the new mum's. 

Darcey has been VERY windy over the last 24 hours. We got a bit of sleep last night but it took an hour to settle her each time and, after a couple of 3 hour blocks of sleep from 9pm, she only slept for an hour at a time. If she's not asleep she wants booby comfort. Hope this isn't the start of colic......:s


----------



## span

Oh and I love Violet's cheeks Ditty! X


----------



## BlossomJ

Gutted for you Melly :hugs: Really hoping that cervix cooperates tonight - there's still time. Even if you get the section, I'm still very excited for you getting to meet your little one tomorrow & hope everything goes well whichever way it plays out :hugs:

Ditty - Gorgeous pics! How could anything that cute raise hell?!

Thanks Lillian, it'll be way easier as DS has so much to entertain him there (my parents have loads of space, different toys & he is especially fond of their sheep!).

Sassy - I feel a bit sad for him that he'll miss out, but I'm sure I'll manage and I'm lucky my family are so supportive. Sorry you're in the same boat, especially as you're still injured :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

I hope things happen for you Melly... And remember that no matter what you'll get your little one by tomorrow safe and sound!


----------



## mellywelly

Omg, my waters have gone!!!! Pains are getting really strong, might get my vbac after all!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Induction set up for the 24th. Although I really REALLY hope little man makes it before then. Have a sweep this coming monday. So I hope that does the job.


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG YAY Melly!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Go melly woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

That's fantastic Melly! :happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

So excited for you Melly!!


----------



## AJThomas

Great news Melly! Will b checking in to see if u get your wish!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats poppy and mummy!

Good luck to DeeDee and the other girls with their inductions!

Melly- Yay! Will be thinking of you! Good luck!

ARuppe- Yay for Oliver!

AFM- Samuel is.doing great! Can't belive his is already a week old (8 days today)! He is still nursing like a champ, from both sides! We gave him his one week check up, when we weighed him a day or two he had lost 4 oz (6 lbs 8 oz), then weighed him yesterday and he's up to 6 lbs 14 oz. He's been sleeping a lot during the day, but has also been sleeping really well at night. Here are a few pics!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-08 15.00.44.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4









2013-01-08 15.01.15.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4









2013-01-08 18.38.36.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









2013-01-09 17.40.47.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









2013-01-10 17.40.14.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lilahbear

Wow Melly! That is so exciting! I hope things move along and you get the birth you want!


----------



## els1022

Yay Melly!! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay Melly!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

holy gallbladder attack! only had one or two last time around...but the last couple days Ive had three.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yay mellllly!


----------



## NellandZack

Has anyone else had such severe sciatic pain that you can't walk? I have to use my husband as a walker or he has to carry me :(


----------



## AJThomas

Another bean is here!! Saw it on fb :D


----------



## fingersxxd

Feeling pretty left out the whole fb thing... Why is it people are keeping the births secret on here?


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, great news!


----------



## mommyof2peas

fingersxxd said:


> Feeling pretty left out the whole fb thing... Why is it people are keeping the births secret on here?

I think it is just easier to post it on fb :) Im not friends with everyone on FB either so I miss stuff too.


----------



## mommyof2peas

awww come on, who's bean??? lol


----------



## ARuppe716

Looks like deedee and jc both had their little ones! 

Agreed that fb is easier to make initial announcement. I can't post pics on here from my phone but it takes two seconds to put an update in Facebook. After coming out if surgery I went with what was easy...


----------



## claireb86

Joshua James Gibson was born at 1:50am on 12/01/13 weighing 8lb 4oz (very good weight for a tiny baby).
Very fast 2 hour labour ending in a lovely water birth. I've posted a photo on the Facebook group if anyone would like to put it on here for me).

Quick story - went into hospital at 11pm last night with contractions 5 mins apart, soon as got to hospital they were 2mins apart. Got checked and was 3cm so they wanted me to go home (this was at midnight). Told them I would like to stay as pains were getting intense.
Stayed on assessment ward and contractions came one after the other with no break, asked if I could have some gas and air. 
Got gas and air and told me they would take me to delivery ward once they had a bed. 
I got urge to push and when they checked me I had gone from 3cm-9cm in an hour.
Rushed me round to delivery and I went straight into bath and started pushing.

So a very fast, painful labour but water birth was great, no tears or grazes.


----------



## mommyof2peas

claireb86 said:


> Joshua James Gibson was born at 1:50am on 12/01/13 weighing 8lb 4oz (very good weight for a tiny baby).
> Very fast 2 hour labour ending in a lovely water birth. I've posted a photo on the Facebook group if anyone would like to put it on here for me).
> 
> Quick story - went into hospital at 11pm last night with contractions 5 mins apart, soon as got to hospital they were 2mins apart. Got checked and was 3cm so they wanted me to go home (this was at midnight). Told them I would like to stay as pains were getting intense.
> Stayed on assessment ward and contractions came one after the other with no break, asked if I could have some gas and air.
> Got gas and air and told me they would take me to delivery ward once they had a bed.
> I got urge to push and when they checked me I had gone from 3cm-9cm in an hour.
> Rushed me round to delivery and I went straight into bath and started pushing.
> 
> So a very fast, painful labour but water birth was great, no tears or grazes.

The handsome little man!!
 



Attached Files:







299696_10151259528783710_1565796308_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof2peas

Gosh is that 3 in 24 hours?? Am I the only one left waiting?


----------



## darkstar

mommyof2peas said:


> Gosh is that 3 in 24 hours?? Am I the only one left waiting?

Nope still here, still pregnant


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats!! And sounds like it all went well!

Still waiting for Melly and Kaiecee... Hope they're both doing ok!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been on to update. :blush: baby is great 17days old today. Things are hectic at my house. I'm waiting for my inlaws to leave. Which they'll be leaving Sunday morning. It's 2:30am and baby just finished eating so I'm going to put her back to bed and go to sleep myself, but I promise to catch up and give a "real" update by the beginning of the week. 

Congrats to all you ladies and you're cute bundles. <3 

:hugs:


----------



## River12

Congrats to the new mums.
Still waiting here too


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Ladies! Congrats to all the Mom's born beautiful babies... :)

AFM: I'm still pregnant here... For 2 more days anyways! :) I will be updating FB and my journal. Induction scheduled for 4pm Monday. (I'm supposed to arrive at 315pm.) Eastern Time Zone US.

I hope everyone else isn't kept waiting to long! We'll all be holding our LO's soon. I cry just thinking about it... We've come so far from April/May. :)


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats to all new mums.
Still pregnant here - two weeks tomorrow till due date. Very much over the heat here and hoping bub makes an appearance soon.


----------



## DittyByrd

It is 4am and my baby is nursing. Violet gave mommy 3 hrs of uninterrupted sleep tonight! It doesn't sound like much, but a block that long feels so good! Here's hoping I can get another block of sleep after her feed.


----------



## BlossomJ

Yey for all the new babies! :happydance:

I wonder whether Melly is getting her section right now or whether they have delayed it?


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd said:


> It is 4am and my baby is nursing. Violet gave mommy 3 hrs of uninterrupted sleep tonight! It doesn't sound like much, but a block that long feels so good! Here's hoping I can get another block of sleep after her feed.

I think that must be how long it takes to go through a whole sleep cycle & get some real deep sleep. Fingers crossed you get another good block! :)


----------



## NellandZack

mommyof2peas said:


> Gosh is that 3 in 24 hours?? Am I the only one left waiting?

Still pregnant here :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Hooray for another fb announcement!! :) so many babies in the last 24 hours!

Also- have we heard from mammaspath?


----------



## AJThomas

4 beans overnight, all blue!!


----------



## DittyByrd

BlossomJ said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> It is 4am and my baby is nursing. Violet gave mommy 3 hrs of uninterrupted sleep tonight! It doesn't sound like much, but a block that long feels so good! Here's hoping I can get another block of sleep after her feed.
> 
> I think that must be how long it takes to go through a whole sleep cycle & get some real deep sleep. Fingers crossed you get another good block! :)Click to expand...

Got about 2.5 more on top of the nap I took before bed. Feelin' good today!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

All blue beans? Violet's going to have lots of boyfriends!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Hi everyone, well after 18 hours of contraction 3-5 mins apart, I only managed to dilate 2 cm! So they did the section as planned and we got anther boy! Born at 10.17 this morning, weight was 8lb 11.5!!!!!! He won't latch on yet, but still persevering! And he's cute as hell !!!!!!!!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpse6a4cc13.jpg

Jake Franklin Mann


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> Hi everyone, well after 18 hours of contraction 3-5 mins apart, I only managed to dilate 2 cm! So they did the section as planned and we got anther boy! Born at 10.17 this morning, weight was 8lb 11.5!!!!!! He won't latch on yet, but still persevering! And he's cute as hell !!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpse6a4cc13.jpg
> 
> Jake Franklin Mann

Congratulations! Holy cuteness!


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Melly. What a handsome wee man! x


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Melly!! He sure is a cutie! 

Snow - glad to hear from you. I was wondering what was going on with you. 

I am so frustrated right now. I didn't get to go to bed until 7 ... THIS MORNING! Don't get me wrong, I am very real about no sleep when the baby comes but something I ate has upset her stomach so she is constantly squirting out something that I need to change. :dohh: I feel so bad for her because her tiny little bottom is so raw. To make things worse, she is refusing the breast. I don't know what triggered it but she will latch on and then pull off and fuss and cry and then latch back on and do this over and over. At 5 am I finally had to give her a bottle because she was so frustrated she wasn't even trying to latch, just scream. I just had to give her another bottle of formula from the hospital because of the same problem. My right breast had leaked so much, the entire front of my shirt was soaked to the point I could actually wring out some of the milk. When I put my nipple in her mouth, it was spilling out so I have no idea why she wouldn't take it. She is sleeping soundly now but I'm about at tears. Also, since I only went to bed at 7, my poor oldest daughter got up at 8:30 and I got up and went to feed Chloe, then I fell asleep in the chair with her. Lexi (oldest) didn't get breakfast. I woke up at 11:30 trying to figure out what the heck happened. Now she is refusing to eat lunch. I feel like I am failing at taking care of both of them. I know I've said this to others that formula is fine but I still have that same feeling when bf'ing starts failing when it was working just fine. To make matters worse, my feet have continued to swell. It feels like I can hardly walk on them. My bleeding has also seemed to pick back up. I'm not sure why. It was almost gone when I was in the hospital and now it is back with a vengeance. :shrug::shrug::shrug: 

Do any of you have any suggestions about ... all of this??? The refusing to nurse, the swelling and the bleeding. I think I may go have myself a cry.


----------



## ARuppe716

Anyone else's little one cough? I know sneezing is normal but Oliver has a phlegmy cough as well. It's worse after eating and when he cries a lot. He doesn't have a fever and just had 72 hours if antibiotics early in the week so I don't think it's anything serious bit wanted some feedback. We used our snot sucker and got some boogies and I have a feeling if I call the dr they will just tell me to do this. Even if he has a cold I can't really give him anything. I just feel bad... Is it normal?


----------



## mommyof2peas

sassy_mom said:


> Congrats Melly!! He sure is a cutie!
> 
> Snow - glad to hear from you. I was wondering what was going on with you.
> 
> I am so frustrated right now. I didn't get to go to bed until 7 ... THIS MORNING! Don't get me wrong, I am very real about no sleep when the baby comes but something I ate has upset her stomach so she is constantly squirting out something that I need to change. :dohh: I feel so bad for her because her tiny little bottom is so raw. To make things worse, she is refusing the breast. I don't know what triggered it but she will latch on and then pull off and fuss and cry and then latch back on and do this over and over. At 5 am I finally had to give her a bottle because she was so frustrated she wasn't even trying to latch, just scream. I just had to give her another bottle of formula from the hospital because of the same problem. My right breast had leaked so much, the entire front of my shirt was soaked to the point I could actually wring out some of the milk. When I put my nipple in her mouth, it was spilling out so I have no idea why she wouldn't take it. She is sleeping soundly now but I'm about at tears. Also, since I only went to bed at 7, my poor oldest daughter got up at 8:30 and I got up and went to feed Chloe, then I fell asleep in the chair with her. Lexi (oldest) didn't get breakfast. I woke up at 11:30 trying to figure out what the heck happened. Now she is refusing to eat lunch. I feel like I am failing at taking care of both of them. I know I've said this to others that formula is fine but I still have that same feeling when bf'ing starts failing when it was working just fine. To make matters worse, my feet have continued to swell. It feels like I can hardly walk on them. My bleeding has also seemed to pick back up. I'm not sure why. It was almost gone when I was in the hospital and now it is back with a vengeance. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions about ... all of this??? The refusing to nurse, the swelling and the bleeding. I think I may go have myself a cry.

The only thing I can think of is your let down might be a little fast. It may just be too much too fast. Maybe try pumping a bit out first and then feeding. That might also help with the icky tummy. It could be reflux from drinking too much to fast.

Edit: Also when you pump or Breast feed it causes your uterus to contract. That could be the cause to the extra bleeding. It jsut your body shrinking back to where it should be again :) Just keep in mind the same rules if you filling pad in a short amount of time you might want to call the docs


----------



## Lillian33

Sassy you poor thing, what a rough night/morning. I agree with mommy, try & pump a bit first, it might just be too much too fast for her!

As for the bleeding, mine has come and gone then come back with a vengeance again! I think this is perfectly normal so just be prepared. Don't feel like a bad mum, you're doing great. Big hugs x

So many boys!!! Very exciting, can't wait for another lot of jellybeans!

xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

mommyof2peas said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Melly!! He sure is a cutie!
> 
> Snow - glad to hear from you. I was wondering what was going on with you.
> 
> I am so frustrated right now. I didn't get to go to bed until 7 ... THIS MORNING! Don't get me wrong, I am very real about no sleep when the baby comes but something I ate has upset her stomach so she is constantly squirting out something that I need to change. :dohh: I feel so bad for her because her tiny little bottom is so raw. To make things worse, she is refusing the breast. I don't know what triggered it but she will latch on and then pull off and fuss and cry and then latch back on and do this over and over. At 5 am I finally had to give her a bottle because she was so frustrated she wasn't even trying to latch, just scream. I just had to give her another bottle of formula from the hospital because of the same problem. My right breast had leaked so much, the entire front of my shirt was soaked to the point I could actually wring out some of the milk. When I put my nipple in her mouth, it was spilling out so I have no idea why she wouldn't take it. She is sleeping soundly now but I'm about at tears. Also, since I only went to bed at 7, my poor oldest daughter got up at 8:30 and I got up and went to feed Chloe, then I fell asleep in the chair with her. Lexi (oldest) didn't get breakfast. I woke up at 11:30 trying to figure out what the heck happened. Now she is refusing to eat lunch. I feel like I am failing at taking care of both of them. I know I've said this to others that formula is fine but I still have that same feeling when bf'ing starts failing when it was working just fine. To make matters worse, my feet have continued to swell. It feels like I can hardly walk on them. My bleeding has also seemed to pick back up. I'm not sure why. It was almost gone when I was in the hospital and now it is back with a vengeance. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions about ... all of this??? The refusing to nurse, the swelling and the bleeding. I think I may go have myself a cry.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is your let down might be a little fast. It may just be too much too fast. Maybe try pumping a bit out first and then feeding. That might also help with the icky tummy. It could be reflux from drinking too much to fast.
> 
> Edit: Also when you pump or Breast feed it causes your uterus to contract. That could be the cause to the extra bleeding. It jsut your body shrinking back to where it should be again :) Just keep in mind the same rules if you filling pad in a short amount of time you might want to call the docsClick to expand...

My feet were swollen for about a week afterward and I had little to no swelling going into L&D. Then one day I had ankles and shins again! If you were given IV fluids or pitocin, these both contribute to significant swelling PP.

If she is having true diarrhea, you should call the doctor. Liquid stools are one thing if they are normal color and consistency, but diarrhea can dehydrate her quickly. If she's pooping everytime she nurses, Violet did this, too the first few days home. Now she poops about 3-4 large BMs daily.

If your let down is too vigorous, she will pull off and cough. My LC recommended getting her in position then leaning as far back as I could to decrease the gravitational flow. Sometimes I still choke her with my let down. Can you hand express or pump a little of pressure off before you try to feed her? Then you have breast milk ready for a bottle if you need to supplement.

Your bleeding will pick up with Bfing but also with activity. Since you are home and taking care of 2 LOs, I am sure you are not resting as much as you did in bed at the hospital. My bleeding really didn't go away until day 10ish.


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Anyone else's little one cough? I know sneezing is normal but Oliver has a phlegmy cough as well. It's worse after eating and when he cries a lot. He doesn't have a fever and just had 72 hours if antibiotics early in the week so I don't think it's anything serious bit wanted some feedback. We used our snot sucker and got some boogies and I have a feeling if I call the dr they will just tell me to do this. Even if he has a cold I can't really give him anything. I just feel bad... Is it normal?

Mine coughs when I choke her with an aggressive let down or once if I let her suck my pinky finger (she gagged on it once, I felt so guilty).

As far as sneezing, Violet does it all the time. She had one piece of what I think was residual vernix that was in a nostril early on that I suctioned out but have not since. I read that it's normal for them to sound congested and snort but there's really no underlying problem. If you aspirate the nose too much you run the risk of traumatizing his nostrils and making the inflammation worse.


----------



## span

Wow congratulations to all the new arrivals!:cloud9: These girlies are going to have a good selection of boys! :haha:

Sassy - I'd be thinking overactive/fast letdown too. Darcey sometimes comes off the boob screaming and I find she's then better if I use the rugby hold to feed her - something I've discovered works today.:thumbup: She's had quite a few face fulls of milk from me spraying her as she comes of crying/screaming so I think my letdown is a bit keen at the moment too.:wacko:
Hope you find something that works. I'm also very much 'each to their own' but I'll be devestated if something stops me feeding her. :blush:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ditty... We just aspirated once to see if we could get mucus. I think he's fine- I had read the same about the breathing, etc. just can't help worrying about the little guy!


----------



## sassy_mom

ladies thank you SOOOOOOOOOOO much!!!! I looked it up and sounds dead on. I've spent the last 15 minutes pumping as she has taken 2 formula bottles and I am full. I've gotten almost 4 oz!!!!!!!!!!! wow! I'm going to pump out the other side because it is slam full too. I'll try pumping off a little each time and hopefully it will help get things back to normal. :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks again. I was feeling so discouraged.:hugs:


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Melly!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sassy - Hope the pumping helps. It does sound like it might be too much too quickly. The reclining slightly to feed may also be worth a try. I found this helpful when my flow was too fast with DS.

Melly - He is gorgeous! Sorry the birth didn't go as planned, but happy he arrived safely :D


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh I have a feeling that tonight is going to be another long night. We have been lucky so far and Eva has basically been sleeping for about 3 hours, waking to feed, then going back to sleep, but the past couple of nights she will not settle after feeding and as soon as we put her down she is wide awake again! She has been asleep for about an hour and just woken again! I can see a pattern emerging. :-(


----------



## AJThomas

Sassy the ladies have already said most of what I was thinking, Cayde does the same sometimes and half the time it's because of letdown, the other half of the time he pulls off and screams its because he needs to be burped. He still cries and flails while I try to burp him but usually calms right down and nurses like normal once he finally gets a burp out.


----------



## AJThomas

It's interesting to hear about all the babies and their changing patterns and compare them. Cayde was the same Lilah, a great sleeper and content on a 3 hour schedule, then about the same time as Eva (1 week +) he decided it wasn't enough and wakes about every 2 hours by himself now (sometimes more sometimes less) to feed.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

All of these babies are so perfect and beautiful! :) congrats again to everyone..its hard for me to get a moment to hop on and catch up here so i apologize :( 

Ellas now constipated so ped told us to insert the tip of a thermometer covered in vaseline and voilaaa! She poooooped! She actually enjoyed it and felt soothed! We also had to mix 4oz water with 4oz light karo syrup, boil it and add 1teaspoon of this toevery 2 oz bottle..it should act as a stool softener ...hope it helps her til she gets used to the iron in the formula..poor thing...

My tailbones still not healed...cant even get work done at the comp since i have to lay on my side... Ob wanted to send me to e.r. For x rays but i dont wanna go to the e.r! I told them illtry toget thru the weekend and they said if not, go in on monday to get checked out... No fun!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella was on a 4 hr schedule and at 8 days she up every 2.5-3... Thought it was just her...comforting to kno its not!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikkilewis14 said:


> All of these babies are so perfect and beautiful! :) congrats again to everyone..its hard for me to get a moment to hop on and catch up here so i apologize :(
> 
> Ellas now constipated so ped told us to insert the tip of a thermometer covered in vaseline and voilaaa! She poooooped! She actually enjoyed it and felt soothed! We also had to mix 4oz water with 4oz light karo syrup, boil it and add 1teaspoon of this toevery 2 oz bottle..it should act as a stool softener ...hope it helps her til she gets used to the iron in the formula..poor thing...
> 
> My tailbones still not healed...cant even get work done at the comp since i have to lay on my side... Ob wanted to send me to e.r. For x rays but i dont wanna go to the e.r! I told them illtry toget thru the weekend and they said if not, go in on monday to get checked out... No fun!


I broke my tail bone with my last...it hurts ALOT :( Im sorry your still in so much pain.


----------



## DittyByrd

Violet had to be woken up at night every 3 hrs for the first 2 week. Then she flipped the switch. She feeds then she sleeps about 3.5 hrs from 12-3ish, feeds/poops/gets changed/fusses/feeds again/comfort sucks for up to 2 hrs!!! The hours of 3am to 5am are the absolute worst!!! Then she feeds every 2-4 hours all day long.


----------



## BlossomJ

I am dreading the nights when I eventually have this baby. I was kind of in denial, but it seems pretty real now you are all going through it! How are those of you managing who have a second child to look after & can't sneak a nap during the day or lie in if the baby does? I'm not sure how well I'll cope, but I guess I will.


----------



## els1022

Congrats to all the new mommies out there! All these boys!! 
My Katie is a month old today, I can't believe it. She's sleeping decent stretches at night, but she sleeps with me. I was not one for cosleeping but all I have to do is pop a boob out three times a night and she's happy!:haha: Eventually I'll have to move her into her own room but for now we are both ok with the situation...


----------



## els1022

Oh and check out my BF milestone!!:happydance:


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats on the milestone... I look forward to adding one!


----------



## AJThomas

I cosleep too Els and i cant imagine having to get up otherwise! I'll just pass on a tip my cousin gave me in case you don't already know, if u do feeds lying on your side sometimes (side lying?) make sure baby's head is propped up/elevated as the milk can run down into her ear canal and cause infections if she's lying flat. 

But side lying feeds are great, just pop a boob out and go back to sleep, only issue is I still have to sit up to burp him or he pukes, or has tummy trouble and fusses a lot.


----------



## Betheney

Sassy, i hope this doesn't come off as bossy. Just remember if you want to keep breastfeeding, you need to pump EVERY feed that you supplement with formula otherwise your supply will drop. The nursery told me if you leave more than 6 hours with no feeding or pumping it sends signals to your brain to decrease milk production. But i think it's only crucial in the early weeks... but i'm not sure if that's 6 weeks or 12 weeks.

Plus if you pump then bubba can have breastmilk still if bubba doesn't feel like latching.

<3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mommyof2peas said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> All of these babies are so perfect and beautiful! :) congrats again to everyone..its hard for me to get a moment to hop on and catch up here so i apologize :(
> 
> Ellas now constipated so ped told us to insert the tip of a thermometer covered in vaseline and voilaaa! She poooooped! She actually enjoyed it and felt soothed! We also had to mix 4oz water with 4oz light karo syrup, boil it and add 1teaspoon of this toevery 2 oz bottle..it should act as a stool softener ...hope it helps her til she gets used to the iron in the formula..poor thing...
> 
> My tailbones still not healed...cant even get work done at the comp since i have to lay on my side... Ob wanted to send me to e.r. For x rays but i dont wanna go to the e.r! I told them illtry toget thru the weekend and they said if not, go in on monday to get checked out... No fun!
> 
> 
> I broke my tail bone with my last...it hurts ALOT :( Im sorry your still in so much pain.Click to expand...

How long did it take for the intense pain to go away?! For work, i spend a lot of time in front of the computer and even with a donut to sit on, i cant do it for more than an hour without being in excrutiating pain :/. Luckily with pain pills i can get up to feed, hold, and change ella but then once she falls asleep i put her right in her sleeper and have to lay down or nap... Its absolutely awful!


----------



## AJThomas

Nikki soooo sorry you're having so much pain, hope u get some relief soon.

Question, if I eat irregularly or pick at my food and get gas or some other tummy trouble, does it affect baby's tummy too?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nikkilewis14 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> All of these babies are so perfect and beautiful! :) congrats again to everyone..its hard for me to get a moment to hop on and catch up here so i apologize :(
> 
> Ellas now constipated so ped told us to insert the tip of a thermometer covered in vaseline and voilaaa! She poooooped! She actually enjoyed it and felt soothed! We also had to mix 4oz water with 4oz light karo syrup, boil it and add 1teaspoon of this toevery 2 oz bottle..it should act as a stool softener ...hope it helps her til she gets used to the iron in the formula..poor thing...
> 
> My tailbones still not healed...cant even get work done at the comp since i have to lay on my side... Ob wanted to send me to e.r. For x rays but i dont wanna go to the e.r! I told them illtry toget thru the weekend and they said if not, go in on monday to get checked out... No fun!
> 
> 
> I broke my tail bone with my last...it hurts ALOT :( Im sorry your still in so much pain.Click to expand...
> 
> How long did it take for the intense pain to go away?! For work, i spend a lot of time in front of the computer and even with a donut to sit on, i cant do it for more than an hour without being in excrutiating pain :/. Luckily with pain pills i can get up to feed, hold, and change ella but then once she falls asleep i put her right in her sleeper and have to lay down or nap... Its absolutely awful!Click to expand...

I feel your pain :( Doc said this baby will more then likely break it again because it's been broken once before. 

I'm not going to lie, it took a couple months before I could sit on the floor or a bench for long period of time. But after a couple weeks on pain meds I was able to function on just Tylenol. It still hurts if I sit on hard things for too long. Just take some time to stretch out if you need too on your side or tummy to take the pressure off. 

I read that it can take up to 6 months to heal and some people will go as far as having the bone removed.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh my, yea im going to go to my ob mondayi think... I know theres not much he can do but prescribe me painpills...im just going to expect the worse and deal with it the way i can which is just as u suggested ( lay down, pills, etc) ....he also suggested seeing a orthopedic doctor too...so well see... Thanks again!


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks for the reminder Betheney! Any advice on it is helpful and never bossy! :thumbup: I've been pumping today and have found this ... my right side which is the one I leaked like crazy from, I got nearly 5 oz and could have kept going. My left, I struggled to pull 1oz out. :shrug: What is that about?! She has never liked feeding on my left side and my other daughter was the same way. 

Nikki I'm so sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I hope you can heal quickly and in the mean time, I hope you can find some relief! 

Els congrats on the milestone! I hope to be able to have the same. 

Blossom I am finding it difficult with my older one. But in saying that, I have been having bf'ing issues that have caused me to not be able to sleep until basically the morning. Now that I have some idea of what is going on, and have prepared for it tonight, I am hoping tomorrow will bring a much better day. I think it also depends on how the older one is towards the new baby. Mine is very affectionate and wants to help so I feel lucky because of that. I have an extra set of hands for the small things. You do the best you can though. I think if I were getting more sleep ... or at least being able to go to bed before 7 am ... things would be a lot different. 

The swelling in my feet has gotten ridiculous. It now hurts if I move them or try and move my toes. I have them propped right now but I feel like nothing will take down this swelling. I couldn't even put my shoes on today. Hoping a restful night will help. If not, I may give the doctor a call just to double check on it. 

Ok ladies ... hope you all have restful nights. I'm off to bed!!! Feels good to say that. Even if it is 1 am! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## fingersxxd

My yellow bean was also blue. Born 2046 hrs on the 12th. Also his due date. Was 8lbs 11.5 ozs completely naturally, not by Choice.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I managed to breastfeed from Wednesday until yesterday (Saturday) afternoon but i am very happy with myself and my choice to switch her. when we left the hospital on Friday she weighed 2815g/6.2lb today when she was weighed she was 3000g/6.61lb and she will be weighed again on Wednesday


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been absent, hope everyone is well.

Congrats to all with new arrivals and I hope those over due don't have too long to wait.

All is well here. Archie has really settled since we've switched to formula. It wasn't my ideal feeding scenario but I had to do what was best for him as he was struggling to breast feed as it quite badly tongue tide. He lost 300grams at day 5 which is just in the borderline, midwife happy with switch and is back Monday to weigh him again. He is going to hospital Friday to have his tongue snipped :( 

I've been quite up and down emotionally but think that's mean mainly due to the feeding issues and lack of sleep. Before he would wake every hour wanting to be fed but obviously wasn't getting enough to sustain a good routine. That was making me really sore as well. We've also been indundated with visitors which has been lovely but it's been hard to get our routine sorted, which I am glad we have now and also have struggled a little with listening to everyones opinions on how they would do it and how they would raise their child - so annoying, this was bad enough during pregnancy and looks like it will continue!

I hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations fingersxxd!


----------



## Betheney

Congrats fingersxxd, I swear your last post was incredibly recent and I don't remember it mentioning labour. Was it a quick labour?

Sassy - My left side I have problems with too. The nipple is just a few millimetres different in length compared to the right but it makes such a huge difference. My left always has a smaller expressed amount to the right. Both my babies didnts seem to show a preference but the latch is always very fiddly on the left.

Also this could very well be all in my head but I found one side would give milk constantly for 20 mins I'd feel a letdown but ot was always giving milk and after 20mins I'd end up with say 100mls. The other side would give me nothing then I'd feel a letdown and get 50mls just about when thee 20mins is up I'd see that I still only have 50mls and I'd get upset that the boob isn't working as well then all of a sudden I'd get another*letdown of 50mls. I kept thinking that if o stopped expressing that little bit earlier I would of completely missed it. 

If you do want to up your supply on that side I'm sure you know to pump more on that side. I cheat and feed off my bad side first a little more than I should rather than starting off the one I finished off. I've never run this by my nurse it's just something I decided to do to help that side gain supply. It's not every feed just a few more than normal.

OH something I did notice I feed better in my bad side using the football hold and feed on my good side using the cradle hold. Poor Remi, I hope he doesn't mind always feeding lying on his left side. Lol..

&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sassy my swelling is still there in my legs only, but it goes away each day... For.a good 5 days i couldnt walk either it hurt so bad from the skin stretching... U had an epidural right? I heard from the pushing and the epi and if u had putocin u will have significant swelling also after birth...but it doesnt hurt to get checked either :). Hope it goes down for u!


----------



## els1022

AJThomas said:


> I cosleep too Els and i cant imagine having to get up otherwise! I'll just pass on a tip my cousin gave me in case you don't already know, if u do feeds lying on your side sometimes (side lying?) make sure baby's head is propped up/elevated as the milk can run down into her ear canal and cause infections if she's lying flat.
> 
> But side lying feeds are great, just pop a boob out and go back to sleep, only issue is I still have to sit up to burp him or he pukes, or has tummy trouble and fusses a lot.

Thanks for the advice AJ! She does tend to let milk run down her face bc I'm still making way more than she needs. Luckily I can just pat her back a little and she burps on her own, or she'll do it without me having to do anything. I just worry that she'll never sleep without me now...



Betheney said:


> Sassy, i hope this doesn't come off as bossy. Just remember if you want to keep breastfeeding, you need to pump EVERY feed that you supplement with formula otherwise your supply will drop. The nursery told me if you leave more than 6 hours with no feeding or pumping it sends signals to your brain to decrease milk production. But i think it's only crucial in the early weeks... but i'm not sure if that's 6 weeks or 12 weeks.
> 
> Plus if you pump then bubba can have breastmilk still if bubba doesn't feel like latching.
> 
> <3

Betheney, my LO went 6 hours without a feed last night and I was wondering if it's gonna mess with my supply if she starts doing it regularly. what do you think? She's a month old now and probably at least 11 lbs.


----------



## sassy_mom

My left side is still giving me trouble. It hurts so bad and I can't get anything out. I've tried squeezing the nipple, rubbing the whole breast ... I started using my pump and can't even get an ounce out. I really want to ease the pain. Any thoughts???


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> My left side is still giving me trouble. It hurts so bad and I can't get anything out. I've tried squeezing the nipple, rubbing the whole breast ... I started using my pump and can't even get an ounce out. I really want to ease the pain. Any thoughts???

Try a warm shower and warm compress. That can get milk moving, esp with a clogged milk duct or poor flow. You can also use ice packs to decrease the swelling and pain. 

Heat before nursing, cool after nursing. That's what the LC told me.


----------



## claireb86

Looked at my discharge notes and my labour was 1hr 5mins, 14 mins pushing and 13 mins 3rd stage. I loved my water birth, would recommend to anyone, great feeling to deliver your own baby.

Jacob isn't sure what Joshua actually is lol, he knows he is a baby but I don't know if he actually realises Joshua is a real person lol.

Very tired today as Joshua was awake alot last night, I think he is nocturnal!


----------



## oorweeistyin

claireb86 said:


> Looked at my discharge notes and my labour was 1hr 5mins, 14 mins pushing and 13 mins 3rd stage. I loved my water birth, would recommend to anyone, great feeling to deliver your own baby.
> 
> Jacob isn't sure what Joshua actually is lol, he knows he is a baby but I don't know if he actually realises Joshua is a real person lol.
> 
> Very tired today as Joshua was awake alot last night, I think he is nocturnal!

Wow that was quick...... well done. I hope I get to do it on my own too.

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Els, Cayde sometimes burps on his own too but I often need to burp him more than once or he gets a tummy ache and sleep is out the window.

Also I think it's internally that the milk can drain into the ear canal, I guess when they're swallowing.


----------



## mommyof2peas

In the last 12 hours Ive lost a bunch of my plug. Since I was already 3cm I didnt think I would have any left. How wrong I was. TMI: Ive also had to poo like 7 times in the last 12 hours. it isnt all runny either. and my contractions are kinda all over the place but nothing that Im worried about. My belly feels like Ive been laughing all day. kinda a dull ache. 

So maybe in the next day or two?? Have a sweep set for tomorrow morning. Wonder if I will make it that far?


----------



## darkstar

mommyof2peas said:


> In the last 12 hours Ive lost a bunch of my plug. Since I was already 3cm I didnt think I would have any left. How wrong I was. TMI: Ive also had to poo like 7 times in the last 12 hours. it isnt all runny either. and my contractions are kinda all over the place but nothing that Im worried about. My belly feels like Ive been laughing all day. kinda a dull ache.
> 
> So maybe in the next day or two?? Have a sweep set for tomorrow morning. Wonder if I will make it that far?

Sounds promising


----------



## darkstar

It's my due date today :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks for the tips ladies. I've done the warm compresses but unfortunately I still couldn't get anything else out. I tried to get Chloe to nurse on that side hoping her sucking would work better than the pump but no such luck. We tried several different positions and just about every way I could think for her to latch on. :shrug: Right now I'm using an ice pack as the pain is pretty severe. I can't move my left arm without triggering more pain. I'm going to keep trying and see what else there is for me to do.


----------



## mommyof2peas

sassy_mom said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies. I've done the warm compresses but unfortunately I still couldn't get anything else out. I tried to get Chloe to nurse on that side hoping her sucking would work better than the pump but no such luck. We tried several different positions and just about every way I could think for her to latch on. :shrug: Right now I'm using an ice pack as the pain is pretty severe. I can't move my left arm without triggering more pain. I'm going to keep trying and see what else there is for me to do.

It could be a clogged duct. Try googling that and see if it fits. I hope you find some relief! :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Els, 

Remi has started putting 6-8hrs between feeds at night as well, I'm also concerned about it, I posted in a preemie support page on fb and every reply said not to worry let him sleep. But I was asking because I wasn't sure if I should treat him via adjusted age or actual age as he was only 1week adjusted. But I did mention I was BF. I have a health nurse appt today I'm going to make sure I ask!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mommyof2peas - sounds promising x

Darkstar - happy due date x


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva is asleep, finally! Don't you hate it when they cry and cry and you can't work out what's wrong and they won't settle? She has gone from eating for about 30 mins every 2-3 hours, to eating for 15 minutes every hour or so. It is leaving me tired and emotional and dreading tonight.


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck mommyof2peas. Sounds like things might be happening!

Happy due date Darkstar!


----------



## DittyByrd

Lilahbear said:


> Eva is asleep, finally! Don't you hate it when they cry and cry and you can't work out what's wrong and they won't settle? She has gone from eating for about 30 mins every 2-3 hours, to eating for 15 minutes every hour or so. It is leaving me tired and emotional and dreading tonight.

Violet has been feeding about every 2-3 hours. However, it's been closer to every 2 hours and it's been for an hour at a time!!! A lot of it is comfort sucking I think, but until I am confident in her weight gain and knowing her cues, I don't want to pull her off the breast when she's sleep sucking. I would hate to pull her off if she was still feeding!!!

It has gotten SOOO much better for me in the last week. The first days to week were miserable and I was constantly stressed out about feedings. The stress was way worse than the sleep deprivation. Now I roll with it more as my confidence grows and she continues to wet/soil diapers appropriately. 

Tomorrow I am taking her to the hospital. They have a free lactation meeting on Mondays with other BFing mothers and free weight checks!!! Can't beat that. It's one of a few outings we've had, unfortunately, due to the flu epidemic. I REFUSE to take her out in public spaces with the flu everywhere for obvious fears. Thankfully DH and I are vaccinated as well as all the immediate family.


----------



## Lilahbear

We are getting plenty of wet and dirty nappies so I am taking that to mean she is getting enough food, but 15 minutes doesn't seem to be long enough to get her ready to sleep like her longer feeds used to. She will close her eyes, and unlatch herself, but as soon as we then try and put her down, her little eyes open and she is awake and then she gets upset and takes ages to settle again. It usually involves me feeding her again and the cycle continues. 

That's good that you are feeling more confident about feeding! I know it just takes time and hopefully I will feel that way soon. I just wish it would stop hurting so much. I think that's what makes me dread it at the moment.

It's also good that you have a breast feeding group you can go to. My doctor's surgery has a breast feeding clinic on Monday's too.


----------



## els1022

Let me know what the nurse says Betheney!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Does anyone else sit there watching there little one? I find myself doing it all the time and just can't get enough of him. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes i do sonia! :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hello everyone....seems like everytime i try to get on here i fall to sleep! I have been exhausted! Stayed an extra day in the hospital for low blood sugar on baby anastasia...we are home now.
anastasia was born jan 9th29th at 6:08 pm.....my water broke at 1230the in the morning and nothing happened very fast since she was faced the wrong way for a bit.....ill share my story later as i am still struggling to stay awake.......congrats on all the babies!


----------



## Betheney

Ditty, i'm the same i don't like to pull Remi off when he's sleep sucking. In the hospital they don't want feeds to go above 40mins! and it drove me nuts, i had enough time to do 15 mins each side with a nappy change and burp in the middle. He was still sucking at the end of the 15 mins and i hated that they used to make to stop after 40min in total and top him up with his tube, i always felt the poor lil guy just needed some damn time. Since we've been home i let his feeds drag out to as long as he wants.

Plus i find sleep sucking and comfort sucking helps with my supply so i really don't mind it.

<3


----------



## ARuppe716

My poor little guys cough has not gotten any better... Called the after hours service and we have to go in tomorrow to have him checked that its not turning into anything more serious. I just feel so bad for the guy. The nurse on the phone commended me for bring so calm but after last week it'll take more than a cough to freak me out.


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats fingersxxd on your blue bean!!

Also congrats to you Mammaspath! What a lovely name :)

Nikki, really hope your tail bone feels better soon, hugs.

Mummyof2peas, hope this is it!!

Darkstar, happy due date! Hope your boy comes ASAP!

Aruppe, really hope Oliver feels better tmrw, sending hugs :)

Breast feeding certainly is challenging isn't it, Harry has decided he will feed every 2 hours today instead of his usual 3! I hope we are all pros before too much longer. Lots of love & good sleep vibes to all! xxx


----------



## AJThomas

I thought 1 breast per feed was enough for Cayde since he would detach by himself and turn away or fuss if I offered the breast again but feeds were every 1.5-2 hours. I find tho that if I offer the other breast he latches on again and drinks just as much from that one, and we are back up to feeds every 3-4 hours.


----------



## Lillian33

Also Brieri, hope you're ok? Haven't seen u for a bit, hope it means you've had your little girl & all is well :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I love how this thread is transitioning into baby talk... Thank goodness we can discuss all these challenges with each other!


----------



## Betheney

Once we've ALL had our babies rather than start a parenting thread i'm going to ask admin to move this one to the parenting section



Then we can be JANUARY JUNIORS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

AJThomas said:


> I thought 1 breast per feed was enough for Cayde since he would detach by himself and turn away or fuss if I offered the breast again but feeds were every 1.5-2 hours. I find tho that if I offer the other breast he latches on again and drinks just as much from that one, and we are back up to feeds every 3-4 hours.

This is what happened with me and Eva, i thought doing one full feed is the best idea as you get max hindmilk and she would detach herself but like you i offered the second one anyway after a while and found she would take it too. it was during her one sided phase that she didn't gain any weight. I always worry when people tell me that one side per feed is all they do. But it's not really my place to tell them to be careful just because it didn't work for Eva doesn't mean it wont work for them. Sometimes now Remi DOES only have one feed but it's definitly when he's only refusing the other side most of the time he's a two sided boy.


----------



## Betheney

els1022 said:


> Let me know what the nurse says Betheney!

Nurse said perfectly fine! she said never wake a sleeping baby, you both NEED the sleep. I said i had a friend with the same concern but her baby is 1 month old and she said it's fine. She said the 6 hour rule is generally the very early weeks, so maybe it's just the first 2 weeks, i didn't ask her to specify exactly how many weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Induction in 14 hours... I'll be soon holding my January Jellybean. As will we all who aren't already! :wohoo:


----------



## jrowenj

My BF challeneg at the moment is that my nipples are hurting so badly. I've tried rubbing milk on them and lanolin but they hurt so bad : ( am I doing something wrong? I'd think after 3 weeks of BF'ing it would stop hurting by now...


----------



## span

Both my girls are/have been mainly one side feeders, apart from evenings. Meg dropped a centile line when she started sleeping through (75th to 50th). Darcey put on an ounce short of a pound in 5 days
recently the little porker. 

Jamie - have you had his latch checked recently? Are you in pain during the whole feed or just the start? It shouldn't be THAT painful by now so it's worth getting checked in case he has a tongue tie or you (or both of you) have thrush. X


----------



## span

Oh and good luck Leinz and congratulations Mamaspath. X


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Leinz! Hope it goes well!

I'm so far behind all of you - feels like a different world now everyone is talking about what their babies are doing & we still haven't even got a favourite name :haha: my next appointment isn't until Wednesday, but it's just a scan, they won't check my cervix, so I have no idea how long it'll be. Could still take a month before she arrives I guess :shrug:


----------



## darkstar

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Leinz! Hope it goes well!
> 
> I'm so far behind all of you - feels like a different world now everyone is talking about what their babies are doing & we still haven't even got a favourite name :haha: my next appointment isn't until Wednesday, but it's just a scan, they won't check my cervix, so I have no idea how long it'll be. Could still take a month before she arrives I guess :shrug:

I feel a little left out with all the baby talk too


----------



## BlossomJ

I think it was inevitable, there seemed to be far more people due in the first half of the month! It's lovely to hear how everyone is getting on & watch the babies changing, it's just weird when that all still seems so far away for us :hugs: Hopefully not to long for you now though... happy 40 weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

I dunno. My nipples are just so sore and starting to crack : (


----------



## ARuppe716

So Oliver was due for a feeding last night and I've been instructed to wake him until his weight improves. He would not rouse and after 4 hours still wouldn't get up and eat. When he eventually woke up his cough was terrible and it made him so upset he cried really hard which made the congestion a worse... Such an awful cycle. Then he refused to latch I think due to difficulty breathing with the congestion. I was in years because he needs to eat plus the cough sound is awful. Thank goodness we had some pumped milk and dh was able to get him a bottle while I pumped to relieve the pressure. The pediatrician opens in 2 hours... This has been such a long night for us.


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> I dunno. My nipples are just so sore and starting to crack : (

I'd also say get the latch checked. It could be that baby isn't taking quite enough of the breast into it's mouth. Feeding on the end of the nipple would cause pain... Also, to get some relief you could try a different feeding position (like rugby hold?). I had thrush with DS, but was also getting shooting pains going into the breast tissue, not just sore nipple & DS had white patches in his mouth. You don't always get all the symptoms though.... definitely get some advice before it gets any worse :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

... Also with thrush it tends not just to hurt at the start of the feed, but during and after.


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe - Really hope he improves! It's so hard when they are so small & fragile & there is so little you can do :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll be having a January Jellybean soon. Induction today 315pm Eastern. So either Jan. 14 or Jan. 15. I'll update as I can on FB. Please take whatever is needed to update this thread. Eeeeek!

I sure hope I have some baby birthday buddies! :)


----------



## Betheney

Span and blossom has some great advice Jrow. The latch sounds like it isn't right. Do you squish your nipple into a long flat bit between your fingers before shoving it in babies mouth? If I just wait for Remi to do a wide mouth and then just put him on he doesn't take enough in. I really need to bunch up the aeroela and nipple and shove it in his wide open mouth. I do strongly suggest the rugby hold it made a world of difference when Eva was newborn. It also puts strain and pressure on a different side of the nipple as baby is sucking a different side of the nipple so you should have some releif. I really don't think I was still in that much pain at 3.5weeks. But stick with the lanolin because it will help if you do get cracked nipples. If baby does turn out to have a tongue tie don't be discouraged, it meant it was physically impossible for you to feed and you can always exclusively pump until it is snipped.

<3


----------



## Betheney

Also sorry for all the baby talk to the mummas who are still pregnant. Remi is 7.5weks and I've been dying for baby talk now it's finally here I can't hold back!!! Lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> Also sorry for all the baby talk to the mummas who are still pregnant. Remi is 7.5weks and I've been dying for baby talk now it's finally here I can't hold back!!! Lol

No need to apologise Betheney! I wouldn't expect you all to sit there biting your tongues until every last baby was born! :D


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think ur right and its a problem with latching. I know he can do it correctly though because sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't! Gonna have to keep working on it 

My sil told me to get a nipple shield

Sorry to the preggo women for making u feel left out : (


----------



## Betheney

Oh if you know he's not lacthing correctly don't let him feed, you really will damage your nipples, it's frustrating having to try over and over for the right latch but it's really worth it. If Eva had a bad latch and couldn't be bothered correcting it, I would always regret it the next day because that nipple would hurt 24-48hrs and all because of ONE feed


----------



## oorweeistyin

Lol betheney that made me chuckle, of course we don't mind :winkwink:

Leinz, hope all is well......keep us updated :baby:


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. I think ur right and its a problem with latching. I know he can do it correctly though because sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't! Gonna have to keep working on it
> 
> My sil told me to get a nipple shield
> 
> Sorry to the preggo women for making u feel left out : (

Try & wait until he opens his mouth really wide, before letting him attach (easier said than done!) & that should help. It can be difficult though if they won't open wide enough as they can then get frustrated & upset at not being allowed to feed & that can mess things up too! I think there are mixed opinions on using nipple shields & I don't really have experience with them, so I won't advise you on that. Maybe do some research or get advice from a lactation expert first? Good luck :hugs:

... and also wanted to reiterate that no one needs to feel bad for the baby talk on my account. I feel a little left behind, but don't feel like you're leaving me out if that makes any sense? Plus it's a bit like having a refresher course in everything before having the baby. I'm remembering loads of things I'd forgotten from DS as you all go through it.... probably more useful than any antenatal classes!


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck leinzlove!


----------



## Lilahbear

jrowenj said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. I think ur right and its a problem with latching. I know he can do it correctly though because sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't! Gonna have to keep working on it
> 
> My sil told me to get a nipple shield
> 
> Sorry to the preggo women for making u feel left out : (

My left nipple gets really sore, and my midwife said that they don't encourage women to use nipple sheilds as the latch is different, but she said to get some in in case it was just too painful and to use them for a day to give my nipples a break from the direct contact. I havent used them yet, but have them just in case. X


----------



## els1022

Jaime, mine were ridiculously sore until I read that the nipple should be aimed up toward baby's nose when latching on. Idk if it's the same for everyone but that seemed to do it for me.

Thanks, Betheney! After sleeping for 6 hrs the night before last, she was up nearly every hour last night.:nope:


----------



## jrowenj

THanks! I'm gonna pump today to give my nips a break and then get a go at it tmrw and see why this boy is having problems


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> So Oliver was due for a feeding last night and I've been instructed to wake him until his weight improves. He would not rouse and after 4 hours still wouldn't get up and eat. When he eventually woke up his cough was terrible and it made him so upset he cried really hard which made the congestion a worse... Such an awful cycle. Then he refused to latch I think due to difficulty breathing with the congestion. I was in years because he needs to eat plus the cough sound is awful. Thank goodness we had some pumped milk and dh was able to get him a bottle while I pumped to relieve the pressure. The pediatrician opens in 2 hours... This has been such a long night for us.

So sorry to hear the little guy is struggling. Keep us informed!


----------



## DittyByrd

darkstar said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Leinz! Hope it goes well!
> 
> I'm so far behind all of you - feels like a different world now everyone is talking about what their babies are doing & we still haven't even got a favourite name :haha: my next appointment isn't until Wednesday, but it's just a scan, they won't check my cervix, so I have no idea how long it'll be. Could still take a month before she arrives I guess :shrug:
> 
> I feel a little left out with all the baby talk tooClick to expand...

Think of how much advice you can get from the ones who forged the path!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Good luck leinz!

Amanda, rhinkin of you and ur baby. Hope he feels better. Keep us posted


----------



## darkstar

All the best leinzlove!

I dont mind the baby talk either. Its been 12 years since I breastfed. I was so young (19) when I had my 15 year old and I would have loved to have this support back then. 
I don't have lanolin cream, I always used a natural rose calendula cream by Weleda on my cracked nipples which was a godsend. Not sure if they are similar. I had bad latching problems with my first and caused my nipples a lot of damage but eventually got it figured out and healed. 
Well I am now a day overdue. I wish he would come, we had a tragedy in the weekend and need some happiness to distract us. I can't say much about it here but it has been a hard few days. Come on baby!


----------



## jrowenj

Good luck leinz!

Amanda, rhinkin of you and ur baby. Hope he feels better. Keep us posted


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck leainz!!

Feel better little oliver !


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies... He is definitely sick. The good news is it hasn't turned into anything more serious than a cold. He also doesn't think it will get any worse. However it could take a week to run it's course. We're already doing why we can- keep him more upright, humidifier, nasal saline and aspirator- and we just have to keep on doing it. He has managed to nurse some today, we had to give him expressed milk in a bottle last night because he couldn't breathe well when latched on. He seems to be sleeping a little better this morning so here's hoping he may be on the mend. I just feel awful that he can't catch a break! I can't wait until he's healthy and happy...

I really appreciate everyone's concerns... Means a lot to me!


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry about whatever happened this weekend Darkstar :hugs: Hurry up baby!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oyy..im exhausted!!! Hubby went back to work today which means i get all diaper and feedings at night...i also go back to work tonight ( cant complains its only 3.5 hrs, if that!) im just exhausted and sore..sorry for moaning, just venting so feel free to ignore me haha... 

Well shes napoing, guess ill take advantage and nap too! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well nothing to report here. had my sweep this morning but as baby is still high and cervix is still thick I dont hold out much hope that it will do anything.


----------



## CharlieO

I'm finding all the breastfeeding chat is making me feel more prepared, i'm quite glad im a couple of weeks behind! Had all our pre-op stuff today, T-minus 13 hours till we go to hospital for our c-section... Can't wait to meet our boy, the last 9 months have felt like forever! I've really found this thread useful and hope we all continue to post as our babies grow!


----------



## darkstar

mommyof2peas said:


> Well nothing to report here. had my sweep this morning but as baby is still high and cervix is still thick I dont hold out much hope that it will do anything.

You're lucky your doc/mw would do it that early, mine only considered it at 39+4 because I was in hospital anyway (and then didn't because I was only 1cm). I MIGHT be able to get a chance at one this Friday. 

I will cross my fingers for you that yours has some success  And that I finally get one!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think he only did it early because it will make induction easier. :D


----------



## BlossomJ

I'll have a sweep if I'm examined & it's looking favourable, but otherwise I'd rather wait until I've made a little progress on my own. I'll definitely be trying everything I can think of if I get past 40 weeks though - even though this baby is measuring slightly on the small side, it could still easily be 50% bigger than DS & that terrifies me as he did enough damage! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies... heading to the hospital now. Will update soon! :)


----------



## Lillian33

So sorry for your bad weekend Darkstar, I hope your bundle comes in the next few days and can cheer everyone up :hugs:

Really hope Oliver gets better soon Aruppe, cant imagine how heartbreaking it is that he's so teeny and sick :flower:

So exciting that we have a couple more beans coming over the next two days, best of luck Leinz and CharlieO!!

Hope the other mamma's in waiting aren't waiting too long!

Ok, anyone have some advice on how to keep baby awake during the middle of the night feeds? Harry seems too sleepy to drink enough, even after burping and nappy change! At the 3 or 4am feed he only drinks for maybe 10 mins max and then wakes up after an hour or hour and a half. Lilah, I know you were having similar trouble with Eva, had any success over the last couple of nights?!

Also, anyone else's bubs fart a lot - particularly in the early morning?!!!!

xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lillian33 said:


> So sorry for your bad weekend Darkstar, I hope your bundle comes in the next few days and can cheer everyone up :hugs:
> 
> Really hope Oliver gets better soon Aruppe, cant imagine how heartbreaking it is that he's so teeny and sick :flower:
> 
> So exciting that we have a couple more beans coming over the next two days, best of luck Leinz and CharlieO!!
> 
> Hope the other mamma's in waiting aren't waiting too long!
> 
> Ok, anyone have some advice on how to keep baby awake during the middle of the night feeds? Harry seems too sleepy to drink enough, even after burping and nappy change! At the 3 or 4am feed he only drinks for maybe 10 mins max and then wakes up after an hour or hour and a half. Lilah, I know you were having similar trouble with Eva, had any success over the last couple of nights?!
> 
> Also, anyone else's bubs fart a lot - particularly in the early morning?!!!!
> 
> xx


I was told to get my little girl undressed, and if that didnt work to get a cool wet cloth to wipe her legs and face to kind of wake her up some.


----------



## Lilahbear

We were told to strip her clothes if she was falling asleep during feeding. The midwife said she would just sleep if she was too warm and cosy. We did try this, but only during the day as it is cold here at night. It seemed to work though and kept her awake a bit longer. Last night we had the opposite problem, she was feeding for ages and then we couldn't get her to go back to sleep. When she slept however she was asleep for about 3 hours. Her schedule seems to change with every day at the moment.

Eva is very windy - all the time!


----------



## DittyByrd

Lillian33 said:


> Ok, anyone have some advice on how to keep baby awake during the middle of the night feeds? Harry seems too sleepy to drink enough, even after burping and nappy change! At the 3 or 4am feed he only drinks for maybe 10 mins max and then wakes up after an hour or hour and a half. Lilah, I know you were having similar trouble with Eva, had any success over the last couple of nights?!
> 
> 
> xx

This was Violet for the first two weeks. Strip baby down to diaper, tickle feet, flick bottoms of feet, gently knuckle under chin, pinch shoulders, switch breasts twice (2x on each side).


----------



## ARuppe716

Oliver has a lot of gas and wind too! He was infamous in the hospital with the nursing staff who said he sounded like he just had a 6pack! Haha...


----------



## DittyByrd

I went to my first mommy & me BFing group today that is at the hospital I gave birth at. There were 7 of us. Violet has gained 9oz in 5 days!!! What a piggy!!! She is now 7lb 6oz.

Funny story: Changing her diaper before our meeting today. You know that moment where you take the dirty diaper away and are quickly trying to get the fresh one under her??? Well, I wasn't fast enough. Projectile yellow poo on the changing pad, dresser, tub of wipes, my hand, wall, and ironing board that was too close to the firing zone!!! LOL. Thank goodness I am used to poop!


----------



## Kaiecee

Riley was born jan. 11 at 8:57 am by cesarian which by the way was not fun but I'd so it all over for my perfect little boy that as of now has been pretty perfect sleeps all day almost feeds every 4 hours then falls back asleep but is up more at night but now that I'm home ill try to switch that :) I still have pain from the cesarian and drs are now saying I should wait to have more or not at all cuz of 3 but I don't think they should say things like that especially since I told dh I want my little girl but we are happy for now with Riley :) he had no issues at birth at all I'm now able to more more and as long as I take my pills I'm ok I'm on cloud 9 with my boys oh and he weighs now 7lbs 120z he's the smallest of all my boys even nb clothes are too big but he eats really well so it won't be long till he grows into all his clothes 
Hope u all had a great weekend congrats to all the babies that were born and to be born


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats on the birth of Riley Kaiecee! So pleased you have your little boy :)

Thanks for all the replies, I will give the stripping down thing a go since it's warm enough here, the tickling thing doesnt seem to work for me at night, but I know Harry isn't a fan of being naked so I think the stripping down might work!

Ditty, it's funny how used to having poo on you that you get :haha: At least with a little girl you dont have the pee that goes any which way ha ha ha - or maybe you do?!!!

xx


----------



## brieri1

Hey ladies, long time no see! Wonderful news, my baby girl is here!!! She was born January 11th at 2:11 PM weighing 9 pounds and 20 inches long. I think that makes my baby the biggest one to be born in the group yet. She's gorgeous. Being a mom is hard, though. I didn't realize that even my personal time, like sitting here typing this, I would only be able to have because she's asleep in my lap. 

So, to pick up where I left off, labor started on January 10th at roughly 3:30 in the afternoon. At 8, we got to the birthing center and they declared me in active labor. I was 3 centimeters dilated, but they could stretch me to a 4. At 1 AM, they checked me again, and despite all the contractions I had had over those 5 hours, I had not dilated further. So they decided to send me home to get some much needed sleep. At that point, I had been awake for 17 hours. 

We took our time leaving and arrived back home at 3 AM. I immediately crawled into bed. As soon as my head hit the pillow, contractions about 10 times as intense hit me. At 3:12, my water broke. We headed right back to the birthing center. It was pain like I had never imagined and I honestly don't know how I stuck with it for an all natural labor. At 8:30 AM, I was fully dilated and the midwives wanted me to push. I didn't have any strength left. My positive attitude about my labor and delivery were gone and replaced with a hell of a lot of I can't do this. It was decided that it was in my best interest to transfer to the hospital, get an epidural, and sleep for an hour so I'd recover the strength to push my baby out. So I did. 

We got to the hospital and despite spending 20 minutes and getting stabbed in the spine 12 times, the epidural was a failure. I then spent a whiny hour and a half convinced I couldn't push her out on my own, but my body was giving me the option not to push. She at the end of the hour and a half, Lilah Bee Teemant was born. 

It was the hardest 24 hour period of my life and it gave me the biggest treasure of my life. Thank you so much ladies for your support in this pregnancy journey. It has been such an amazing experience to go through all of this with you.


----------



## span

Good luck Leinz and CharlieO. 

Congratulations Kaiecee! 

Amanda - sorry your little lad is poorly. Glad he's doing ok and hope he's fully better soon. 

Ditty - that sounds like a monster poo-nami! At least bf poo is inoffensive.

Darcey has been on the boob most of the evening. Wonder if it's a growth spurt. She's also still wide awake which is very unusual. Lets hope I get some sleep tonight! She also farts loads, especially when she's starting to wake for her morning feed. We love lying in bed listening to her! :haha:


----------



## span

Ooh congratulations Brier! Sounds like you did amazingly. :D


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Brieri and Kaicee!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

brieri1 said:


> Hey ladies, long time no see! Wonderful news, my baby girl is here!!! She was born January 11th at 2:11 PM weighing 9 pounds and 20 inches long. I think that makes my baby the biggest one to be born in the group yet. She's gorgeous. Being a mom is hard, though. I didn't realize that even my personal time, like sitting here typing this, I would only be able to have because she's asleep in my lap.
> 
> So, to pick up where I left off, labor started on January 10th at roughly 3:30 in the afternoon. At 8, we got to the birthing center and they declared me in active labor. I was 3 centimeters dilated, but they could stretch me to a 4. At 1 AM, they checked me again, and despite all the contractions I had had over those 5 hours, I had not dilated further. So they decided to send me home to get some much needed sleep. At that point, I had been awake for 17 hours.
> 
> We took our time leaving and arrived back home at 3 AM. I immediately crawled into bed. As soon as my head hit the pillow, contractions about 10 times as intense hit me. At 3:12, my water broke. We headed right back to the birthing center. It was pain like I had never imagined and I honestly don't know how I stuck with it for an all natural labor. At 8:30 AM, I was fully dilated and the midwives wanted me to push. I didn't have any strength left. My positive attitude about my labor and delivery were gone and replaced with a hell of a lot of I can't do this. It was decided that it was in my best interest to transfer to the hospital, get an epidural, and sleep for an hour so I'd recover the strength to push my baby out. So I did.
> 
> We got to the hospital and despite spending 20 minutes and getting stabbed in the spine 12 times, the epidural was a failure. I then spent a whiny hour and a half convinced I couldn't push her out on my own, but my body was giving me the option not to push. She at the end of the hour and a half, Lilah Bee Teemant was born.
> 
> It was the hardest 24 hour period of my life and it gave me the biggest treasure of my life. Thank you so much ladies for your support in this pregnancy journey. It has been such an amazing experience to go through all of this with you.


Oh you must have been shattered, glad everything worked out.....well done :hugs: congratulations on your little one.

I hope all us ladies that are left don't have to wait much longer :thumbup:

Much love to all xx


----------



## oorweeistyin

Sorry kaicee too......well done on the birth of Riley :thumbup:


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Kaiecee and Briari! Yay, for more babies!


----------



## EmyDra

9lbs is the biggest so far? I'm going to smash that I think...

Well cooked, overdue baby here...


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats Brieri!! I thought since we hadnt seen you that you might be having your baby girl! Look forward to seeing a pic!

Thanks Span! Glad Harry isnt the only one who farts up a storm in the early morning!! It is funny isnt it!


----------



## EmyDra

I really want to see a list of all the babies names/DOB/weights. I'm way out of touch with BnB and catching up is sort of impossible :-/


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations Kaiecee & Brieri!!! :D

Kaiecee - Hope it doesn't take too long to heal & that being smitten with Riley distracts you from it :hugs:

Brieri - That sounds like an ordeal! Well done on getting through it all :hugs: So happy for you.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hi Ladies, as much of you know, Matthew Andrew was born friday 11 at 7:37 pm. 8 lbs 5 onz. and 19 inches long. He is my little beautiful angel.
I am beyond sorry for MIA so long, but Matthew was in NICU since friday to yesterday night, one of the hardest things I've had to go through in my whole life. I was on antibiotics and very looked at very closely. Nobody knows this but very close family. But thank God things started picking up and WE ARE HOME! I will try to catch up, I promise. I will update later, but it's been hard, between trying to keep Matthew breastfeeding every 3 hours to running to get my meds I only slept 30 minutes yesterday. I will tell you ladies my birth story very soon. 

Hope all is going well!!!!! I've missed you!


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats to our new little beans!!

Oliver seems to be feeling a little better... Still coughing but seems a little less labored. We were also directed to let him sleep and no longer wake him up for feedings. They would rather he rest but gain a little slower. No complaints here after the long night we had yesterday! And my mom was just here to watch him for a few hours between feedings so dh and I could have a nice nap :)


----------



## Lillian33

Edited by mod



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

This includes Facebook groups


----------



## BlossomJ

Just saw his picture Kaiecee - Gorgeous! :D


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - Oh my!... Hope you're both ok now! We've missed you.

ARuppe - Glad Oliver is doing better & hopefully you'll get a little more sleep too :hugs:


----------



## Lilahbear

Deedee - sorry to hear your wee man was in NICU, but glad to hear you are back home!


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Brier and Kaicee!

There must be only a handful of us preggos left now!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Deedee- I'm sorry you had to go through that... It is so tough seeing them go through that when they're so little. I hope you're both ok now! And I'm glad you're home... It feels so good to get settled into your own home and not in the hospital! If you need any support please let us know.


----------



## Cetarari

Just a quick update - Alice arrived a little early and so isn't a January Jellybean after all. She was due in the 24th Jan and was born on the 31st Dec weighing 6lbs 5oz. We had a few days in SCBU due to her blood sugars, but she's home now :) Congrats to all the Mums if the Jellybeans that have arrived so far, and to the mums of those that haven't yet 'not long now!'.


----------



## DittyByrd

Cetarari said:


> Just a quick update - Alice arrived a little early and so isn't a January Jellybean after all. She was due in the 24th Jan and was born on the 31st Dec weighing 6lbs 5oz. We had a few days in SCBU due to her blood sugars, but she's home now :) Congrats to all the Mums if the Jellybeans that have arrived so far, and to the mums of those that haven't yet 'not long now!'.

We've ended up with a bunch of December jellybeans and even a November bean!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## darkstar

I feel like I might be a february at this rate!


----------



## ARuppe716

This kid is going to give me grey hair. Dh asked me about his breathing... He seems to be breathing really deep. Of course the dr tells you to watch his breathing and if it looks labored to call... But what's the difference between heavy breaths using the whole chest and labored problematic breathing? He isn't coughing near as much and you can't really hear mucus rattling around as muh when he breathes so I'm guessing he's feeling better and can now breath deeper than before? If I call I'm not sure they can give me an answer based on my description and he doesn't seem like he's struggling so I question taking him anywhere tonight...


----------



## ARuppe716

Just had him lay on my chest for awhile like skin to skin and his breathing calmed down a bit... We're getting him set up in the car seat so he's propped up and I think he will be fine. He just likes to make me worry.


----------



## Betheney

i posted this in my journal and fb so sorry if you're all reading it for the 3rd time.

So Remi has a follow up appt with the pediatrician who saw him in hospital during his stay, it was suppose to be on the 31st but they rang today with an opening so i went in.

He's concerned about how big Remi's head is and more importantly he's mostly concerned about how big the fontanelle on his head is and i must admit it is a HUGE hole. I assumed when he was born it was a big hole because he was early but he's past his due date now and it's still big, for WEEKS i could still feel it on the top part of his forehead thats how dar forward it came.

So the doctor ordered an ultrasound to be done in the next 10 days, where they look at the fluid around the brain and in the brain as apparently large fontanels are associated with too much pressure within the cranium.


----------



## ARuppe716

Betheney- I hope everything goes ok for you and little Remi. We will all be thinking of you... I think Remi holds a special place in our hearts as the first born January jellybean. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Betheney

Thats so incredibly sweet, thank you so much :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Warning: This is a ranting post

One word ... overwhelmed. Tonight was one of those nights .... where you are pulled in a thousand directions and every decision you make ends up being wrong. I got online to try and mellow my brain out. I can't seem to read Chloe's signals and she seems to have went from a semi-normal schedule to all out whenever. There are times she acts hungry ... chewing her hands and fussing and it has been 2-3 hours and she'll drink 3 swallows and fall asleep. If I wake her up, she drinks another 3 swallows and is asleep. Doesn't matter if she is naked or dressed. Then sometimes she will eat and an hour later eats just as much again. :shrug: It makes me feel like I don't know what is going on with her. 
Tonight after DH left for work, both girls needed me at the same time and I couldn't be pulled both ways. We still haven't been out to get groceries and we are out of everything. We don't really want to take Chloe out anywhere because of all the cold and flu going around and her still being so little. DH is not a fan of grocery shopping alone not to mention he has little time between work and sleep. So it may be up to me to take the girls out ... eek scary though. lol! 
This morning I woke up and noticed a weird rash spread around on me. As if the leaking and bleeding and swelling wasn't enough, now I have some mysterious rash in splotches all over me. I honestly feel like I am falling apart and my brain is scrambled. 
I know there are going to be days like this. Especially while we get into the swing of things but when I finally get 2 seconds to sit down and all the days events wash over me, it is a little much. I am feeling a little like I am walking a tight rope and at any moment could fall off. I am very ready for things to settle down and mellow out a bit. 

Sorry to rant on but I needed to get it all out. I definitely needed to lean on you ladies tonight.
On a good note, I have gone down 20 pounds but am still very swollen so I'm hoping that when the swelling finally leaves, it will take more weight off with it. 

Btw ... CONGRATS Kaiecee, Brieri, and Deedee!!! Cetarari glad to hear that even though she was early everything was ok. 
Aruppe glad to hear that he is feeling a bit better. They tend to like to give us gray hair and make us worry! 
Betheney glad to hear of the wonderful weight gain on Remi and hope that the scan will bring some good news. Hopefully the large hole is just taking its time closing up. 
I'm off to bed to try and get a little sleep and start tomorrow off better. Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Hugs for you sassy!!


----------



## Lillian33

Thinking of you & Remi Betheney, hope the scan goes well, big hugs.

Hope Oliver continues to improve Aruppe!

Sassy sending you big hugs, take some deep breaths, things WILL get easier, we're here for those rough times. Big hugs!

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney - I hope everything checks out ok. Like ARuppe says, Remi has a rather special position in the group & we all want to see him well! Hope the wait isn't too stressful :hugs:

Sassy - Hope you're not coming down with something & get through the day ok. Please don 't think that the things you're doing are wrong, there are just going to be times when one of your children will have to wait a minute & trying to work out what is going on with a newborn is near on impossible half the time! If things are overwhelming you make sure Chloe is safe & take a break for a minute. I think you're doing amazing looking after both of them & recovering at the same time... I sit here thinking well if she can do it, so can I! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Sassy - 

Big big big big big big hugs. As a parent you know there are good days and bad.

your baby sounds like a completely normal baby. Remi does this exact thing! he has huge really good 20min per side of strong good sucking feeds and then wants to feed an hour later, then he has short crappy feeds and then wont feed for 4 hours. I told my nurse and she said it's completely normal and to not let it stress me. Now i completely pay no attention to it and just feed him however he wants whenever he wants, babies this young don't need to be in a routine. I must admit since not paying attention to these things i'm alot more relaxed. You're stressing yourself out by putting emphasis on the lengths and frequency of feeds, don't think about it and just feed baby whenever. If someone asked me how often and for how long remi feeds during the day i'd would honestly have to shrug my shoulders and say somewhere between every 1-4 hours ranging from 5 mins on just one side to 20 mins on both sides. We're both happy and going with the flow, don't put too much pressure on yourself to figure out babies routine, just lay back and go with the flow, if you didn't let her feed frequencies get to you today think how much more relaxed you would be this evening, babies are fickle little things, i don't think they even know what they want. Of course i've found i'm breastfeeding in public alot because i'm not organising trips around feeds like i used to because i never know when he's going to want to feed, i've fed in 2 waiting rooms, a restaurant, at indoor soccer and at a stadium about 20,000 people full. lol. 

But i really hope you feel better soon, i know the stressed out feeling, our first day with Remi home was like that and it was horrible!!!!

<3


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny- praying for little Remi's health and that everytging turns out great. Praying for your sanity also as this must be weighing heavily on you. Xoxo

Sassy- hoping ur just having a bad night and will wake up tmrw with a new refreshed attitude. Sorry ur feeking frustratd! Xo

Congrats to the new babies!


----------



## darkstar

Hugs Sassy. Can you order groceries online? I did that after my second was born. Big help.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats to all those with new arrivals, so exciting to see our little jelly beans entering the world, I wonder if we'll have December, January and February jellybeans? :)

Deedee - sorry to hear that Matthew was in NICU, glad to hear you are both doing better.

Betheney - I hope the scan goes ok and glad they are checking it out. Thinking of you.

Aruppe - Archie does that breathing thing, well it sounds similar. He will breathe normally and then change to short, shallow breaths and then back to normal breathing. I'm not sure why he does it but midwife didn't seem too worried. I hope it settles soon.

Sassy - big :hugs: hun

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

I have posted something to my Facebook status, it's a shares status from a Bounty club post about feeding from a babies point of view. It is very, very funny and light hearted and certainly made me smile at 3.45am this morning when Archie was crying for no apparent reason :) have a read, when I can get online properly I'll post it here and also to our FB group (feel fee to copy it and add to here if someone gets online before me). Hope it puts a :) on your face x


----------



## BlossomJ

That's Brilliant Sonia! So true - the babies are all conspiring against their mummies! :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Have had a quick catch up, congrats to all the new mummies, looking forward to seeing lts of pics!

Betheney, be thinking of you and remi, hope all is well.

Sassy , :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We came home yesterday, within 10 mins I wash wishing I was back in the hospital, it was total chaos! Ds had lego everywhere, mil was here talking about rubbish, dog was going crazy over jake, thinks he's his personal bodyguard, he even cries when baby does! Dh as normal oblivious to everything! 

Jake has stared to latch on now, spent most of night with him feeding! I swear as he came off once he smirked at me! It was so funny!!!

Q, can I use a dummy and still breastfeed?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - glad to hear you are home, Jake is gorgeous. My DH seems to be oblivious to the state of the house, piles of washing, washing up etc.


----------



## sassy_mom

Thank you ladies for letting me unload all that! :hugs::hugs: I felt all the love you sent and it helped a ton! 
Last night when I finished feeding Chloe, she slept for 3 hours, ate good and then went back to sleep for another 3 hours, ate good again and we got up at 9:30 this morning! I even got a chance to curl up to DH when he got home. He is always so warm and I was freezing. 
I feel better today. I know it was just normal happenings and being overly tired and letting events get the better of me. I really appreciate you ladies being there! 
I was able to get some really good baby snuggles this morning. I haven't really been able to sit and snuggle up with her as something or someone is always needing my attention. I think that helped tremendously. Funny how those precious little ones can be all the medicine you'll ever need. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Melly- we use one with no issues. The hospital used it with him and he loved it so much that we made sure we stocked up. They recommended the Avent Soothie... It had a larger rounded nipple so it mimics a real breast more than a lot of other brands. We use it when he's really upset and can't e calmed any other way. I also keep it on hand when starting a feeding bc sometimes he's so hungry he's mad and can't focus to latch. The pacifier calms him and starts him sucking so I can then remove it and he's ready to nurse better... I only intend to use it in the first few months before he learns to self soothe. I refuse to have a preschooler with one strapped to his short!


----------



## els1022

Melly, I use one, too. It's the same one from the hospital, the one that's shaped like a nipple. She hates the wider pacifiers. It's not often that she wants to just suck. I find it helps after she's done nursing and wants to suck w/o getting milk. 

Hope it gets better for you Sassy! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

I use one too, melly. Mostly like els1022 I give it to him after nursing when I can tell he's just sucking to suck and not really getting milk


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, eva got weighed today. She was 8lb 8oz at birth, 7lb 12oz on day 5 and now 8lb 11oz on day 13.


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaa for Eva!!!!!

Ok, sooo I tried Blake in his big boy crib during a nap and he hates it!!! Cried for ten mins. The second I picked him up he stopped crying. He fell asleep in his swing so I tried putting him in his crib and he woke up crying after five mins. Ughhhh


----------



## darkstar

You ladies that went overdue have my utmost respect. This sucks. 40+2 now and no sign of him.


----------



## prayingforbby

I thought I got lucky and skipped all the "is she here yet "calls. Wonder why everyone feels they are going to be left out of know when she makes her appearance??

This teaches me next time to tell people Im due one month after the actual due date :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

having a bit of show but dont know if it's from sweep yesterday or real show. Looks like bubba has dropped though, so thats something :D
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mellywelly

Another question for those of you bf'ing

My boobs are killing, 1 of them is enormous,and both rock hard

Jake is constantly wanting to feed, so I'm not sure if he's not taking enough, and seems to be crying every half hour. I'm wondering if its a good idea to pump so I can see much he takes and feed just 1 feed in a bottle? Would this effect his bf?


----------



## BlossomJ

Scan day tomorrow & I'll find out if I'm being booked in for induction or left to potentially go beyond my due date. I think I'd rather go into labour naturally, but am nervous about the size of the baby if I go much over (even though I know it won't be huge).

Also seeing the midwife on Thursday for my regular checkup, though it would be easier if they could just do my blood pressure etc tomorrow & save making the extra trip :shrug:


----------



## darkstar

prayingforbby said:


> I thought I got lucky and skipped all the "is she here yet "calls. Wonder why everyone feels they are going to be left out of know when she makes her appearance??
> 
> This teaches me next time to tell people Im due one month after the actual due date :)

Its starting here too..
I had a subtle message last night from a friend saying shouldnt he be here by now? My mother is more sledgehammer like and says "any twinges?" In a text message each morning. We asked her to be at the birth so I think she likes to check in before work each day in case I have been labouring all night


----------



## darkstar

BlossomJ said:


> Scan day tomorrow & I'll find out if I'm being booked in for induction or left to potentially go beyond my due date. I think I'd rather go into labour naturally, but am nervous about the size of the baby if I go much over (even though I know it won't be huge).
> 
> Also seeing the midwife on Thursday for my regular checkup, though it would be easier if they could just do my blood pressure etc tomorrow & save making the extra trip :shrug:

Good luck for the scan


----------



## Lillian33

mellywelly said:


> Another question for those of you bf'ing
> 
> My boobs are killing, 1 of them is enormous,and both rock hard
> 
> Jake is constantly wanting to feed, so I'm not sure if he's not taking enough, and seems to be crying every half hour. I'm wondering if its a good idea to pump so I can see much he takes and feed just 1 feed in a bottle? Would this effect his bf?

Do you think he could be having trouble latching properly due to the size of your breasts? I recall someone posting on here that they expressed a little first to relieve the fullness of the breast and that helped their LO latch better and then drink more and drink and do it calmly. But as you said you could try pumping/bottle feeding once and see how you go? xx


----------



## Lilahbear

Does anybody have a problem with their breasts leaking loads at night? It doesn't happen during the day, but last night I managed to soak through, two set of breast pads, two pyjama tops and two bras. I figured it might stop once my body regulates how much milk I need, but I don't know how long that will take and I am tired of waking up soaking wet.


----------



## DittyByrd

Lilahbear said:


> Does anybody have a problem with their breasts leaking loads at night? It doesn't happen during the day, but last night I managed to soak through, two set of breast pads, two pyjama tops and two bras. I figured it might stop once my body regulates how much milk I need, but I don't know how long that will take and I am tired of waking up soaking wet.

Early on I leaked terribly. Last night my right breast leaked. I think it depends on how I sleep and the pressure on the breasts.

FWIW, the lactation consultant told me to be careful side sleeping and having my arm put pressure on the side of my breast as this can cause blocked ducts. But if you are leaking it's a lot less likely to happen!!!

Also, for the engorgement questions from earlier:

LC told me to pump off 0.5-1oz of milk off of each breast 2-3x in between feeds just to a comfortable point. If comfortable, don't pump. The engorgement and pain subsided within 1-2 days and my breasts were much more comfortable in short order.


----------



## Leinzlove

My January Jellybean... Zoela Dawn

6lbs12oz 19 1/2 iches long... Arrived January 15, 2013 @ 12:15pm (Eastern)
 



Attached Files:







580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## darkstar

Awwww Zoela is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## DittyByrd

darkstar said:


> Awwww Zoela is beautiful, congrats!

Congrats Leinz!


----------



## SAS1

Congrats Leinz! She's adorable!


----------



## els1022

Congrats Leinz! She's beautiful.

Lilah, I wake up wet every morning! Baby sleeps with me and I think her nuzzling causes me too leak more. I also have a huge supply and my breasts are rarely empty.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Betheney said:


> i posted this in my journal and fb so sorry if you're all reading it for the 3rd time.
> 
> So Remi has a follow up appt with the pediatrician who saw him in hospital during his stay, it was suppose to be on the 31st but they rang today with an opening so i went in.
> 
> He's concerned about how big Remi's head is and more importantly he's mostly concerned about how big the fontanelle on his head is and i must admit it is a HUGE hole. I assumed when he was born it was a big hole because he was early but he's past his due date now and it's still big, for WEEKS i could still feel it on the top part of his forehead thats how dar forward it came.
> 
> So the doctor ordered an ultrasound to be done in the next 10 days, where they look at the fluid around the brain and in the brain as apparently large fontanels are associated with too much pressure within the cranium.

Hope everything turns out ok! Lots of prayers your way!


Sorry cant help on the bf issues ladies... :(


----------



## Betheney

mellywelly said:


> Another question for those of you bf'ing
> 
> My boobs are killing, 1 of them is enormous,and both rock hard
> 
> Jake is constantly wanting to feed, so I'm not sure if he's not taking enough, and seems to be crying every half hour. I'm wondering if its a good idea to pump so I can see much he takes and feed just 1 feed in a bottle? Would this effect his bf?

If he's crying every half hour maybe he is really hungry and your full boobs are showing that there's plenty there he just might not be taking it.

As someone else said it might be a latch problem.

Babies will always drink more from a bottle though so it's hard to equate a bottle amount to a breastfeeding amount. It wont hurt your breastfeeding i wouldn't think by giving him one bottle, the nurses at the hospital told me nipple confusion doesn't happen as often as women think especially when they are still getting lots of breast.

Maybe your cutting your feeds off short of when he's really finished. Maybe what you think is finished and full isn't actually finished and full. If he is crying every half hour then feed him every half hour, Remi definitly has painful days like that and then days like today where he wants to feed every 5 hours (which is concerning me). But it's okay for some feeds to last 40 mins, sometimes i think Remi is finished but he really just needed a rest. Is baby sucking and swallowing, watch babies jaw and see if it looks like he's doing proper feeding and moving his mouth and really getting into it.


----------



## Betheney

Lilahbear said:


> Does anybody have a problem with their breasts leaking loads at night? It doesn't happen during the day, but last night I managed to soak through, two set of breast pads, two pyjama tops and two bras. I figured it might stop once my body regulates how much milk I need, but I don't know how long that will take and I am tired of waking up soaking wet.

oh yes! when my breast were full and massive everyday i didn't leak a drop, now they're settled down i leak everywhere. How weird is that.

From memory i leaked with Eva and it stopped eventually. My leaking now is also less and less as each week goes on so hopefully it'll stop soon.


----------



## ARuppe716

So dh and I pretty much take turns on diapers... We're sitting here watching a movie and Oliver is totally blowing out his diaper and is really gassy. Dh is doing everything he can to delay and I'm just sitting here laughing because the last one I had was minor :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Leinz
Congrats so beautiful


----------



## Kaiecee

Why is my pic always showing up sideways ???


----------



## brieri1

Lilah's bilirubin count is 15.8 on her 4th day of life. I'm so worried. The pediatrician has us supplementing with formula now to bring it down, but she's so lethargic, its hard to get her to eat much of anything. I'm so scared.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol amanda... Poor ella in constipated! We do suppositories n karo syrupto help her along til she gets used to herforula...she never spit upon it... And no more diahrea but now shes clogged poot thing!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Her formula*


----------



## Nikkilewis14

This is why i hate typing on my ipad! You wouldswear i was illiterate lol.


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats Leinz, Zoela really is gorgeous :flower:

Brieri, im so sorry you're going through this scare, I dont know much about it but I really hope Lilah's numbers normalise really quickly, stay strong and positive :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> Lilah's bilirubin count is 15.8 on her 4th day of life. I'm so worried. The pediatrician has us supplementing with formula now to bring it down, but she's so lethargic, its hard to get her to eat much of anything. I'm so scared.

i may be uneducated with Jaundice but Remi had it and they just put him under the lights for 24hours and he was able to continue getting breastmilk. I thought any fluids flush their systems, why would they need to give formula instead of breastmilk. Don't get me wrong i'm not trying to be an anti-formula person here by any means. 

Remi i'm sure had a reading in the 20's although i could be wrong and i know it was somewhere in the first few days of life and he still didn't need formula and you would think with a prem baby they would of done the quickest way possible.

I just don't understand is all.

Either way i hope baby get better very soon and you can relax and enjoy your new baby

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm so beyond frustrated. Yesterday morning I got my sweep 9:40 am. Later that afternoon I got contractions for about 40 mins that were 10 min apart, then they moved to 17 mins before stopping all together.

Then this afternoon I took a nap, when I got up I had bloody show. It had brow and bright red so I knew if wasnt all from the sweep. That started at about 1pm. Been loosing show since then. COntractions still wont get any closer then 10 min and only about 70% of them really hurt. I know that haivng a bloody show doesn't mean labor is going to start NOW, but out of 4 kids this is the only time Ive had a show. So I was kinda excited.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope it's the sign of something :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Brieri - :hugs: Hope she's alright :hugs:

Leinz - Big congratulations! Hope you're both doing well :)

Been awake since 3.30am as baby has been squishing & pummelling my internal organs all night. She's quiet during the day when I can't nap due to DS :haha: I have generally been sleeping well up to this point though, so I'm not going to complain, but can she sleep more at night when she arrives please!?


----------



## Kaiecee

Riley sleeps during the day but at night it's a fight nothing will get him to sleep and I can't stay up all night cuz he's bored I'm tired


----------



## ARuppe716

Hang in there brieri... From what I understood from our stint in the special care nursery, I think 15 is the cut off for them to start to take action. Sounds like they are on top of it and hopefully it will be resolved quickly. I'll be thinking of you as it's always scary when we get news like that.

Nikki- my iPad autocorrects my last name so that every email I send comes from Amanda Ripple... It still does it with autocorrect turned off!!


----------



## Betheney

Kaiecee said:


> Riley sleeps during the day but at night it's a fight nothing will get him to sleep and I can't stay up all night cuz he's bored I'm tired

What happens when you just stick him in the cot at night... SOME nights Remi does the same and i say to him "Sorry little dude but i'm too tired tonight to stay up with you" i stick him in his cradle and i climb back in bed, he will squirm and whinge and grunt but then over the space of 20-40mins he slowly puts himself to sleep, but this time though i'm out like a light. 

Have you ever tried to see if he puts himself to sleep. I will let you know when i first put him down he has a huge whinge which verges on a little cry but it's very very short and it doesn't last until he falls asleep. So if you're putting him down awake and he's protesting give just a little bit of time and if he's swaddled he'll probably settle.

<3

Like right now for example - Remi s wide awake and I'm knackered, I swaddled him put him in hid crib and I climbed into bed, he grunted and squirmed for about 15mins and I can now hear that he's still awake but slowly going to sleep. But the room had to be BLACK and total dead silence, if me or hubby squirm he starts ggrunting and whinging again.

With Eva I spent hours and sleepless nights rocking and cradling her to sleep because i had it in my head she had to go down asleep which is sillyy she can go down awake and put herself to sleep. with Remi I stick him in his bed which I'd next to me and pretty much say "figure it out yourself" and he pretty much always does and is asleep soon. Or if he's not asleep he's staring at the walls and I'm not staying up just to watch him do that, he'll nod off when he's tired. This is not crying it out either bybthe way, just in case it sounds like it


----------



## mellywelly

Betheney said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Another question for those of you bf'ing
> 
> My boobs are killing, 1 of them is enormous,and both rock hard
> 
> Jake is constantly wanting to feed, so I'm not sure if he's not taking enough, and seems to be crying every half hour. I'm wondering if its a good idea to pump so I can see much he takes and feed just 1 feed in a bottle? Would this effect his bf?
> 
> If he's crying every half hour maybe he is really hungry and your full boobs are showing that there's plenty there he just might not be taking it.
> 
> As someone else said it might be a latch problem.
> 
> Babies will always drink more from a bottle though so it's hard to equate a bottle amount to a breastfeeding amount. It wont hurt your breastfeeding i wouldn't think by giving him one bottle, the nurses at the hospital told me nipple confusion doesn't happen as often as women think especially when they are still getting lots of breast.
> 
> Maybe your cutting your feeds off short of when he's really finished. Maybe what you think is finished and full isn't actually finished and full. If he is crying every half hour then feed him every half hour, Remi definitly has painful days like that and then days like today where he wants to feed every 5 hours (which is concerning me). But it's okay for some feeds to last 40 mins, sometimes i think Remi is finished but he really just needed a rest. Is baby sucking and swallowing, watch babies jaw and see if it looks like he's doing proper feeding and moving his mouth and really getting into it.Click to expand...

It can take him quite a few goes before he latches properly, and if he can't do it straight away, he gets so stressed and is screaming uncontrollably. Once he's on, he sometimes pulls off after 5 mins and won't go back on but sometimes he feeds for about 30 mins. Either way, yesterday, the screaming would start up agin after 30ish mins. I know he's taking it in, I can see his jaw moving and hear him gulping. He's been a lot better today, but is still struggling to latch. I don't think he opens his mouth wide enough. I've pumped an ounce off today to see if that helps I'm get latched on as my boobs are now huge and hard. Maybe I need to offer him boobie before he asks for it, so he's not as stressed?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> Lilah's bilirubin count is 15.8 on her 4th day of life. I'm so worried. The pediatrician has us supplementing with formula now to bring it down, but she's so lethargic, its hard to get her to eat much of anything. I'm so scared.

Ellas level was 13... Lots of feedings will flush it out which is y they are having u supplement... Hers was gone in a week... Just be sure to wake her bc she wont wake up on her own most times...if shes still hard to feed, strip her down, press on her feet etc...shell be ok hun :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We noticed a marked increase in her alertness as it was leaving her body... Shes up usually from 2pm til 5... Catnaps for an hour ..feeds and is up with us til 10pm, and sleeps all night with two feeds in between..usually around 1:30...5:30am then we get up at 9:30 am :). And beleive it or not..she wakes on her own like clockwork!


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations leinz!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Leinz!! She is a beauty!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations leinz, she looks like you!


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We noticed a marked increase in her alertness as it was leaving her body... Shes up usually from 2pm til 5... Catnaps for an hour ..feeds and is up with us til 10pm, and sleeps all night with two feeds in between..usually around 1:30...5:30am then we get up at 9:30 am :). And beleive it or not..she wakes on her own like clockwork!

That sounds like a really nice routine she has going! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

My scan went ok - on track for around 7lbs if I make it to 40 weeks, which seems huge to me. Fluid levels are also good, but the blood flow through the chord is a little too high. The consultant wanted to check it again early next week, but there are only emergency slots left, so I've been told to keep a close watch on movements & come back for a sweep next week. I'll then be induced somewhere between 25th & 29th Jan if nothing happens & there are no problems before then... So I will be having a January jellybean as opposed to one in Feb!

I'm a little concerned about the bloodflow after googling it, but I'll talk to the midwife tomorrow & see what she says.


----------



## DittyByrd

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We noticed a marked increase in her alertness as it was leaving her body... Shes up usually from 2pm til 5... Catnaps for an hour ..feeds and is up with us til 10pm, and sleeps all night with two feeds in between..usually around 1:30...5:30am then we get up at 9:30 am :). And beleive it or not..she wakes on her own like clockwork!

I will warn you, Violet had a lovely schedule going. I was satisfied with it. And then it all went to crap for 3 days. Last night she slept well again. Growth spurts, maybe???

Just when I think I have her figured out....


----------



## jellybeans

any ladies who have had their babies get a runny nose before hand?


----------



## La Mere

Well, its been busy here! Lets start with the congratulations!

DeeDee, Mathhew is adorable! Congratulations, honey! :friends: Glad you are both home and doing better. :hugs:

Leniz- Zoela is beautiful! congratulations!

Brieri- congrats on you little girl! Hope her bili levels come down.

Beth- so happy to hear about Remi's awesone weight gains! Will be sending tons of thoughts and prayers your way! <3

Melly- congrats on little Jake! He's a cutie! as for using a dummy and bf'ing, Sam only gets one when he won't be calmed down before feeding or when he just wants to suck. It hasn't affected him nursing at all... 

Cetarari- congrats on little Alice! Glad everything went alright with her being early!

sorry to the new mommies I missed! 

ARuppe- Glad Oliver is feeling a bit better. Hope he continues to improve quickly! :hugs:

Sassy- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We're here whenever you need to vent, hun. Hope things get easier from here on out. 

A little update on my babies. Rayven is still adjusting to not getting all my attention ang tbh its a little hard for me too. Sam kept us up most of the night last night, so I am hoping he will stay awake more during the day today. we weighed him again today and he weighed 7 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## Betheney

Melly - Remi I'd happy to have 50 attempts before getting upset so I don't really have any experience in what your bubba is doing. Sounds like he gets very frustrated very quickly. Your idea to feed him earlier sounds like a great one. 

I will tell you tho I have zero patience at waiting for a wide open mouth, I cheat and hold his chin further down when he does open his mouth.

I don't know if that is good advice or terrible advice but it worksfor me.


----------



## darkstar

40 + 3.... I need to decide whether to go to a funeral tomorrow this far overdue, worried my waters could break or what if I have contractions (I get some strong ones).


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> We noticed a marked increase in her alertness as it was leaving her body... Shes up usually from 2pm til 5... Catnaps for an hour ..feeds and is up with us til 10pm, and sleeps all night with two feeds in between..usually around 1:30...5:30am then we get up at 9:30 am :). And beleive it or not..she wakes on her own like clockwork!
> 
> I will warn you, Violet had a lovely schedule going. I was satisfied with it. And then it all went to crap for 3 days. Last night she slept well again. Growth spurts, maybe???
> 
> Just when I think I have her figured out....Click to expand...

Same here! Blake was sleeping 6 hrs at night and I went bragging and now he's up every 3 hrs to eat at night! Booooo


----------



## jrowenj

Betheney said:


> Melly - Remi I'd happy to have 50 attempts before getting upset so I don't really have any experience in what your bubba is doing. Sounds like he gets very frustrated very quickly. Your idea to feed him earlier sounds like a great one.
> 
> I will tell you tho I have zero patience at waiting for a wide open mouth, I cheat and hold his chin further down when he does open his mouth.
> 
> I don't know if that is good advice or terrible advice but it worksfor me.

I've been trying to push Blake's chin but he's got some strong jaw!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> We noticed a marked increase in her alertness as it was leaving her body... Shes up usually from 2pm til 5... Catnaps for an hour ..feeds and is up with us til 10pm, and sleeps all night with two feeds in between..usually around 1:30...5:30am then we get up at 9:30 am :). And beleive it or not..she wakes on her own like clockwork!
> 
> I will warn you, Violet had a lovely schedule going. I was satisfied with it. And then it all went to crap for 3 days. Last night she slept well again. Growth spurts, maybe???
> 
> Just when I think I have her figured out....Click to expand...

Yes there was a night or two where ella was having what I thought was growth spurts too, she was just sooooooo hungry!!!!


----------



## NellandZack

Had Doctor appt today :) went from 1 cm to 1.5 and pretty thinned out. Head is low and could be felt. Lost a small piece of my plug today. Made a little progress today. Hopeful for more progress soon!


----------



## ARuppe716

We had a growth spurt last night and were up every hour for part of the night feeding. Dh finally sent me to bed as I was starting to sleep while nursing. He can give a bottle if needed. But then we got a few hours in a row which was nice. He had a dr appt today and is back to his birth weight which is great news at 12 days especially considering the challenges we've had! The dr also thinks this cold should be out of his system within the next few days. Life will be much better at that point. His congestion seems to be worse at night and its heart breaking listening to him cough in bed. I can't wait until he can sleep peacefully!


----------



## brieri1

There is some improvement today. To clarify, the schedule they are having us do is 10 minutes on each breast of actively sucking and swallowing, followed by whatever she wants in formula every two and a half hours. So, when we took her in yesterday, she was down to 7 pounds 13 ounces, and was yellow head to toe. Today, she was 8 pounds 4.5 ounces and her body is no longer yellow. YAY!


----------



## ARuppe716

That's great news brieri!!


----------



## jellybeans

did any of the ladies who have given birth have a runny nose before they went into labour?


----------



## jrowenj

Yayyyy brier!!!

Not me, jellybeans

Lets go, Nell!


----------



## NellandZack

jellybeans said:


> did any of the ladies who have given birth have a runny nose before they went into labour?

I've had a stuffy runny nose off and on for a couple weeks now. I'm not sure if its a sign or not. Hope so though :)


----------



## jellybeans

NellandZack said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> did any of the ladies who have given birth have a runny nose before they went into labour?
> 
> I've had a stuffy runny nose off and on for a couple weeks now. I'm not sure if its a sign or not. Hope so though :)Click to expand...

that's what i was hoping lol got 3 days left and it's kinda just crept up on me i don't even feel like i am ill or anything it's just a runny nose so who knows! :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

Looks like we have another jellybean on Facebook!


----------



## sassy_mom

Chloe had her checkup today. Her birth weight was 7lbs 4oz... when we left the hospital she weighed 6lbs 12oz .... today she weighed 7lbs 14oz!! They said that she was doing awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## darkstar

Ugh the messages have really started here "baby born yet??"


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news brier!

Archie seems to be a really cuddly baby, especially at night time. He doesn't seem to want to settle unless being cuddled but during the day is happy to go straight into his crib and straight asleep. Different story at night!

I have midwife tomorrow to be discharged :) and health visitor coming around. Appointment for tongue snip has been moved to Wednesday next week. He seems quite constipated tonight, poo is yellow (chicken korma stage) but more solid than the usual toothpaste like texture. Bless him :( any tips ladies? He is formula-fed at the moment, 3oz which he guzzles down! 

Think DH is feeling neglected in the old BD'ing department and cuddles department. I have GP apt nxt week re contraceptive pill, not that I'm contemplating BD'ing anytime soon!

Archie has his first sleepover with his nanny planned for Sunday. I was quite anxious at first but am getting used to the idea now, although I'm sure ill get up in the middle of the night and drive over there x


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Melly - Remi I'd happy to have 50 attempts before getting upset so I don't really have any experience in what your bubba is doing. Sounds like he gets very frustrated very quickly. Your idea to feed him earlier sounds like a great one.
> 
> I will tell you tho I have zero patience at waiting for a wide open mouth, I cheat and hold his chin further down when he does open his mouth.
> 
> I don't know if that is good advice or terrible advice but it worksfor me.
> 
> I've been trying to push Blake's chin but he's got some strong jaw!Click to expand...

I know what you mean, Remi is the same, but it's really if he's opening his mouth already and i just need it that little bit wider.

If i force it open not only is he pretty strong but their tongue will usually stay against the roof of their mouth which pushes the nipple straight out when they move it. I think that's why people usually don't recommend it because if you force a babies mouth open they keep their tongue up, but i just do it when his mouth is already open and asking for nipple but i need it more open. OOORRR sometimes i do open his mouth when it's not open and i look and can see his tongue on the roof of his mouth, i can wait and watch and if he drops his tongue (like clicks it down) i can then shove in my booby. haha


----------



## ARuppe716

The lactation consultant when I was in the hospital had me working with Oliver with a bottle to work on his latch... She would have me take the nipple of the bottle and tickle his upper lip. If he opened really wide give him a few drinks from the bottle. That way he learns that he gets reward when opening the way he needs to when nursing. She suggested doing this for a few minutes and then either feeding him the bottle or putting him on the breast for a full meal. She also really encouraged not letting him nurse unless he is properly latched, otherwise he gets lazy about opening. Hope that helps! The one good thing about having to be in the hospital so long was getting to work with all the nurses and full staff of lactation consultants!


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to hospital Friday for a weigh in for Riley they say he hasn't gained in 2 days I think their overreacting since he eats so much can't put more food in him


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> The lactation consultant when I was in the hospital had me working with Oliver with a bottle to work on his latch... She would have me take the nipple of the bottle and tickle his upper lip. If he opened really wide give him a few drinks from the bottle. That way he learns that he gets reward when opening the way he needs to when nursing. She suggested doing this for a few minutes and then either feeding him the bottle or putting him on the breast for a full meal. She also really encouraged not letting him nurse unless he is properly latched, otherwise he gets lazy about opening. Hope that helps! The one good thing about having to be in the hospital so long was getting to work with all the nurses and full staff of lactation consultants!

I did always wonder if opening his mouth myself was bad because it's not properly teaching him that if he wants to feed he HAS to open his mouth wide himself.

The special care nursery also use bottles to help babies develop their suck.


----------



## ARuppe716

The lactation team was very much "tough love" to get him to latch on and do what he needs to do... But all three of the consultants we met with all seemed to work on the reward policy. They all referred to "training" him to doing it properly and it seems to have worked. Little guy has a pretty good latch and of its not good I take it right out an try again. We're having more and more feedings where he can now latch on really nicely on the first try.


----------



## Betheney

you should be very proud of how well you have both done with breastfeeding. You've really given it your all.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Grayson Quinn born at 12:37pm today after 12 hours of labor. 6 pounds 6 ounces 18 3/4 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







703610_538437136176075_1520701443_o.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats he is so cute :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats mommy, precious!!


----------



## Lillian33

Congrats Mommy! He's adorable :flower:


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats!! 

As per bf... It sounds like everyone is doing a great job! It is in no way easy and I knew it would be tough, but I didn't realize just how tough or draining it can be.


----------



## Betheney

Remi has ultrasound booked for next Thursday


----------



## Kaiecee

Will all u ladies stay on b&b or will u eventually leave?


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations mommy!


----------



## Lilahbear

Betheney said:


> Remi has ultrasound booked for next Thursday

Good luck for next Thursday, hope it all goes well. X


----------



## Lillian33

Kaiecee said:


> Will all u ladies stay on b&b or will u eventually leave?

Definitely staying!! I think Betheney is requesting that our thread be moved or made into a parenting thread or something like that once we have all our jellybeans! That way we can all stay as a group & share our parenting adventures & challenges!


----------



## BlossomJ

mommyof2peas said:


> Grayson Quinn born at 12:37pm today after 12 hours of labor. 6 pounds 6 ounces 18 3/4 inches long.

Congratulations, he's so cute! Looking forward to hearing how it went! :)


----------



## oorweeistyin

mommyof2peas said:


> Grayson Quinn born at 12:37pm today after 12 hours of labor. 6 pounds 6 ounces 18 3/4 inches long.

Gorgeous, he looks so alert :baby:

Aw I just need to hold out until tomorrow night and then he can make his appearance anytime :happydance:


----------



## Lilahbear

Is that when your hubby is back? I bet that will be a huge weight off your mind!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Lilahbear said:


> Is that when your hubby is back? I bet that will be a huge weight off your mind!

Yes he can leave at lunch tomorrow, so should be home by 8-9pm. 
Can't wait, just to know he is there will help xx


----------



## mellywelly

Congrats mommy! 

Midwife came round today, Jake has put on 3oz in 2 days, so he obviously is getting milk. She thinks its probably a wind issue as to latching as he seems to get tummy pains, and why he is off an on so much, and a bit of him forgetting how to do it! We have our first outing today, and I'm not brave enough to bf in public yet, so I think I'm going to pump and take a bottle with us.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Couple more pics once he was all cleaned up. Ill write a birth story in the next couple days :D Thank you for all the congrats!!
 



Attached Files:







59913_538562072830248_251981550_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









530809_538561786163610_1650004005_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ARuppe716

Does anyone have a moby wrap? I didn't think id want one but little guy is so much happier when held and I would love to have my hands free!! Are they hard to put on? How long can I use it for until he's too big/old?

Baby slept almost all night... He was wide awake from 2:30-5 but slept otherwise! I got 6 hours of sleep last night and it was amazing!! We took the pediatricians advice and had him sleep in his car seat because of his congestion and he slept so much more peacefully. Poor guy hasn't been able to breathe well when we put him down flat :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Mommy he is super adorable! I love his fuzzy little hair. Baby hair is so cute to me. 

Betheney I am thinking about you and am hoping that when you have the ultrasound done they will say it is nothing. 

Aruppe wow at getting 6 hours. I bet you feel great! Also per the moby wrap ... I made my own. Actually you don't have to "make" it. It's just buy the fabric and wrap it around you. I did that and saved about $30. Here is the link I used to help me: 
https://www.rookiemoms.com/how-to-make-a-moby-wrap/

But I simplified mine ... I bought the knit fabric (I think mine was 100% cotton ... you can go and feel them and see how they stretch or not) ... cut mine like she said and wrapped it. I didn't put the patch on like she said but you can if you wanted to. I have used it twice and I LOVE it! And I seriously would not have bought one because of the price. It literally is one big piece of fabric and you tie it. Babies R Us has them for $55. YIKES! I paid $20 for all of my fabric and have 2 wraps instead of one. 
Chloe loves being in it. We used it when we went grocery shopping and it kept us from having to drag the car seat and take up room in the cart. :thumbup: Also, the cool thing about doing your own (if you are interested in doing that) is that there is a huge selection of fabrics and you can have literally any print or pattern you want.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Does anyone have a moby wrap? I didn't think id want one but little guy is so much happier when held and I would love to have my hands free!! Are they hard to put on? How long can I use it for until he's too big/old?
> 
> Baby slept almost all night... He was wide awake from 2:30-5 but slept otherwise! I got 6 hours of sleep last night and it was amazing!! We took the pediatricians advice and had him sleep in his car seat because of his congestion and he slept so much more peacefully. Poor guy hasn't been able to breathe well when we put him down flat :(

Ella did the same for us last night! Put her diwn at 11 and she woke up at 5:30!!!!!! It was glorious..she slept til 9:30.i fed her again and shes passed out again lol... Her awake times are around 1-2 til 5:.. Bottle/nap... Up til bed time... Im not complaining when i get my own sleep in :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I'd love to make one but not sure when at this point :/ not going to have a lot of crafty time for awhile!! Wish I had foreseen this! I can get one at buy buy baby with my 20% off coupon so it wouldn't be too bad and if he likes it would be well worth the money!


----------



## prayingforbby

Not quite sure what my doctor's problem is. All last week and this Tuesday he says I can be induced on Friday (tomorrow). So after getting mentally prepared for that I go into my appt with him today and ask about being induced tomorrow. He looks at me crazy and say the hospital won't induce til you're at least a week late. :dohh:

Guess I'll just keep waiting. I don't mind the still being pregnant part it's more of the constant "why is the baby not here yet?" But it will all work out. I was praying about it because I really don't want to be induced. Guess I get a few more days for her to come on her own :)


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats to all the new mommies! 

Aruppe so glad Oliver is doing better, its so heartbreaking when they're so tiny and sick and you hear them struggling to breathe. Hope he makes a full recovery soon.

Betheney, thinking of u and Remi, the captain of the jellybeans :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I love it!! Remi is totally the captain of the Jellybeans!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Has anyone's sex drive come back crazy ?


----------



## DittyByrd

Congrats, Mommy!

I have a few questions for you mommies:

1. Violet wants to be held constantly the past couple of days. Last night we barely slept because everytime she fell asleep and I tried to put her down she woke up and started crying again. What are you ladies doing when little one is fussy but fed, clean, and warm? I don't want her in bed with me - I am too scared to smother her.

2. Are you guys feeding both breasts? I feed the one for as long as she wants then offer the other but she rarely takes it.

3. Anyone have itchy nipples? I am now worried about thrush but I don't have an white discoloration on my nipples.

4. Where is LO sleeping? She hates her Pack n Play which we anticipated using in our room. We have a bouncer in the PnP which she sleeps in at night but I am tempted to try her in her room in her crib because I really don't want her sleeping in her bouncer but she seems to like her crib. Of course, her room is down the hall so I would have to cut the cord....

5. Once LO falls asleep at night, is it okay not to do a diaper change for fear of waking her up? If I do it before feeding, it's wet by end of feeding. It I do it in the middle of feeding, she invariably poops during second half of feeding. If no poop, is it okay to wait until the next feeding??? I feel bad making her sit in a dirty diaper however, I don't think I can change the diaper enough to keep her dry since she's wet every single time I check her.


----------



## DittyByrd

Kaiecee said:


> Has anyone's sex drive come back crazy ?

I am having sex dreams again. Appointment on Feb 1st for the all clear!!! :)

Of course, last time we DTD my water broke. Lol. Told DH we better not make another baby.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm 6 days since cesarian and I want to rip his clothes off lol


----------



## darkstar

prayingforbby said:


> Not quite sure what my doctor's problem is. All last week and this Tuesday he says I can be induced on Friday (tomorrow). So after getting mentally prepared for that I go into my appt with him today and ask about being induced tomorrow. He looks at me crazy and say the hospital won't induce til you're at least a week late. :dohh:
> 
> Guess I'll just keep waiting. I don't mind the still being pregnant part it's more of the constant "why is the baby not here yet?" But it will all work out. I was praying about it because I really don't want to be induced. Guess I get a few more days for her to come on her own :)

The waiting sucks doesnt it? You're not alone, I am still pg and 40+4 now. I get a sweep on Tuesday and possible induction on wednesday if that fails


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> Congrats, Mommy!
> 
> I have a few questions for you mommies:
> 
> 1. Violet wants to be held constantly the past couple of days. Last night we barely slept because everytime she fell asleep and I tried to put her down she woke up and started crying again. What are you ladies doing when little one is fussy but fed, clean, and warm? I don't want her in bed with me - I am too scared to smother her.
> 
> 2. Are you guys feeding both breasts? I feed the one for as long as she wants then offer the other but she rarely takes it.
> 
> 3. Anyone have itchy nipples? I am now worried about thrush but I don't have an white discoloration on my nipples.
> 
> 4. Where is LO sleeping? She hates her Pack n Play which we anticipated using in our room. We have a bouncer in the PnP which she sleeps in at night but I am tempted to try her in her room in her crib because I really don't want her sleeping in her bouncer but she seems to like her crib. Of course, her room is down the hall so I would have to cut the cord....
> 
> 5. Once LO falls asleep at night, is it okay not to do a diaper change for fear of waking her up? If I do it before feeding, it's wet by end of feeding. It I do it in the middle of feeding, she invariably poops during second half of feeding. If no poop, is it okay to wait until the next feeding??? I feel bad making her sit in a dirty diaper however, I don't think I can change the diaper enough to keep her dry since she's wet every single time I check her.

1) If Blake gets fussy and he's been fed and changed, I give him a pacifier. Sometimes he just wants to suck and it put him fast asleep!

2) I feed both breasts. I do ten minutes on each side. Even if he is still sucking away, I take him off the one side and burp him and then put him on the other side. If you don't want to do it that way, just make sure that you alternate sides... so if you fully do the left side than do the right side the next feeding.

4) I have Blake in his bassinet at night in my bedroom. During the day, I put him in his swing which he loves or I have that Boppy Pillow for breast feeding that i prop him in and place him on the couch with me! You could totally put the baby in the crib during the day though! Blake won't sleep in his crib because he doesn't feel cuddled... I am working on it though!

5) After feeding, i usually do change Blake even if he is sleeping... I am not sure if that is bad or not, but he goes right back to sleep after I change him. Do you think she would wake up and not be able to go back to sleep? Sometimes I will change him right after he eats and if he wakes up from the changing than I just sit and rock him for a minute and he falls right back to sleep. The only problem with letting her sit in the dirty diaper is that if its a few hours the diaper may get full and you will have a leaky mess to clean!!!! To let her sit in a wet diaper for a few hours is not bad in my opinion as long as you don't think it will over fill.


----------



## ARuppe716

I had no sex drive for my entire pregnancy but I'm counting down to my 6 week clearance which ironically is on valentines day!!

I generally feed one breast at a time. He doesn't feed super long and I always try to burp him and offer the other side but he rarely wants it. Lately however he's been looking for the other side about 20 minutes after the first.

We have a pack n play in our room that has a little contoured napper in it that he likes. Before his cold we were also trying to get him to sleep in his crib but with his congestion it's really tough for him to lay flat.

Random question... Did my secret Santa ever receive her gift? It was sent over a month ago :/ I hope it got there!!


----------



## La Mere

Ditty,

1- I give him a pacifier like Jaime does with Blake. Sometimes they just want to comfort suck. 

2- I feed him from both sides. He practically demands it! :haha: Both of my babies have fed from both sides. :shrug: 

3- Mine occasionally itch.. mostly just before I start feeding him or when my bra rubs them the wrong way, lol.

4- We co sleep with Sam, he has his own little bed that my hubby built for him... but he usually ends up in our bed with us before the night is over. Our daughter slept in our bed too for the longest.

5- I check his diaper and as long as it is not completely soaked or poopy, I let him snooze till his next feed.

On a personal note: I cannot believe my little man is two weeks old already! Time sure flies when you're sleep deprived!! :rofl: Hope all is well with everyone! Can't wait till the last of us have our little beans!!!!


----------



## Betheney

ARuppe716 said:


> I love it!! Remi is totally the captain of the Jellybeans!!




AJThomas said:


> Betheney, thinking of u and Remi, the captain of the jellybeans :)

Yaaaaay I love it. Lolololololol



Kaiecee said:


> I'm 6 days since cesarian and I want to rip his clothes off lol

I was like this. I got home from hospital and I was like "I know we can't..... but I just want to have sex with you"

I was never like that after Eva and wasn't in the mood for months! So it took me by surprise.


----------



## Kaiecee

So what's the earliest u girls have dtd?


----------



## La Mere

Haha, i've been the same way. He just seems irresistable to me.... Can't wait till will can go hog wild! :rofl: and we waited four weeks with Rayven.. Tbh we DTD last night and it was AMAZING!!! I've stopped bleeding already and I haven't been near as sore, so we decided (well, I decided) what the hell? And we did it.


----------



## Betheney

I still haven't because I know it's going to burn like a mother tucker the first time we dtd after Eva it was somewhere past 10weeks post partun was so so so painful. Everyone is different but the inside of my vagina just hurt so badly. We didn't dtd after that for a very long time. But my hubby respects me so it wasn't an issue for us to go so long. He knew if it wasn't enjoyable for me too then it wasn't worth it.


----------



## ARuppe716

So excited... Dh and I are celebrating our three year anniversary of our first date tonight :) my parents are coming over to babysit so we can go have a nice dinner. I cannot wait to get out of my house... I'm going stir crazy! And I really can't wait for my first glass of wine in about a year... I stopped drinking completely when we first started talking about ttc and I absolutely love wine. It will be so nice to dress up a little too and I even shaved my legs ( which is way easier now not pregnant!).


----------



## La Mere

Have a great time, Amanda! Drink a lil wine for me! :haha:

And here is a pic of my 2 week old little man! He's getting so big already!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-16 09.58.02.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DittyByrd

Violet - 3 weeks, 1 day old. 

Looks cute, turns into a gremlin at night. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







337761_10100605815008667_2091242493_o.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









736824_10100599679853567_1482982206_o.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sooooo cute dittty! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> I had no sex drive for my entire pregnancy but I'm counting down to my 6 week clearance which ironically is on valentines day!!
> 
> I generally feed one breast at a time. He doesn't feed super long and I always try to burp him and offer the other side but he rarely wants it. Lately however he's been looking for the other side about 20 minutes after the first.
> 
> We have a pack n play in our room that has a little contoured napper in it that he likes. Before his cold we were also trying to get him to sleep in his crib but with his congestion it's really tough for him to lay flat.
> 
> Random question... Did my secret Santa ever receive her gift? It was sent over a month ago :/ I hope it got there!!


Lol omg i swore i was writing this post! Mine is feb 14th too (6week pp apptmnt) haha i hated sex during oregnancy and in fact didnt want a thing to do with my husband.... And now....i crave him lol...im so clingy its crazy and i just want it! And him! Lol....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We are having date night saturday! Icant wait! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DittyByrd said:


> Congrats, Mommy!
> 
> I have a few questions for you mommies:
> 
> 1. Violet wants to be held constantly the past couple of days. Last night we barely slept because everytime she fell asleep and I tried to put her down she woke up and started crying again. What are you ladies doing when little one is fussy but fed, clean, and warm? I don't want her in bed with me - I am too scared to smother her.
> 
> 2. Are you guys feeding both breasts? I feed the one for as long as she wants then offer the other but she rarely takes it.
> 
> 3. Anyone have itchy nipples? I am now worried about thrush but I don't have an white discoloration on my nipples.
> 
> 4. Where is LO sleeping? She hates her Pack n Play which we anticipated using in our room. We have a bouncer in the PnP which she sleeps in at night but I am tempted to try her in her room in her crib because I really don't want her sleeping in her bouncer but she seems to like her crib. Of course, her room is down the hall so I would have to cut the cord....
> 
> 5. Once LO falls asleep at night, is it okay not to do a diaper change for fear of waking her up? If I do it before feeding, it's wet by end of feeding. It I do it in the middle of feeding, she invariably poops during second half of feeding. If no poop, is it okay to wait until the next feeding??? I feel bad making her sit in a dirty diaper however, I don't think I can change the diaper enough to keep her dry since she's wet every single time I check her.


1. I used to just put a binkie in if i feel she is just comfort sucking, but the past two days shes been eating like a horse so i thinkmaybe she was just hungry... Shes esting double what she was ..

2. Sorry cant help u with bf'ing :(
3. Cant help there either, my milk has come in and gone since m not bf'ing
4. We have a rock and play sleeper from fisher price! I absolutely love it... When shes sleeping, she is in there which is a majority if the day and night... Completely safe fir them to sleep in and im pretty sure she feels safe in there :) plus if i need to rock her, i can lay in bed and push on it and it rocks back and forth :)
5. I change her every single feed, so shes usually wide awake.... There may have been once i chnaged her while she was still sleeping but she goes right back to sleep.


----------



## jrowenj

Sam and Violet are toooo cute!!

All this talk about date night has me jealous!! 

Question... Can I drink wine if I am breastfeeding??


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki - I have the same rock n play u have and its awesome!! Its great to just fold up and bring to my moms too! I rock it at night too if I hear blake cooing lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Exactly jaime!! I hear her make noises and i start rocking lol


----------



## La Mere

jrowenj said:


> Sam and Violet are toooo cute!!
> 
> All this talk about date night has me jealous!!
> 
> Question... Can I drink wine if I am breastfeeding??

Thank you, Jaime!  and to answer your question.. You can. You jusy have to time it with Blake's feeding schedule. You can always pump before hand to make sure he has enough to eat. Here is a link that has some "guidelines" https://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastfeed/lifestyle/alcohol/ HTH


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki 
How many oZ or ml of milk does Ella eat at each feeding ?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaicee it was 2oz every 3-4 hrs, but now during the day she takes 2oz about every 2 hrs....i cant wait til i can bulk up her ozs into one feeding...but she needs that time to digest now...but before bed shell take 2oz and sleep for 4or so hrs... Etc...its just during the day she truly feeds more.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, sarah!


----------



## brieri1

So Lilah's bilirubin count went up to 17.4 yesterday, but today its down to 14.6, so we are officially in the clear and we don't have to keep taking her back for testing. She's also back up to 8 pounds 8 ounces. 

On another topic, sometimes Lilah gets worked into these hunger screaming fits. I try and try to breast feed her, but she won't calm down enough to suck, so eventually I cave and my DH gives her a bottle of formula. How can I exclusively breast feed if I can't get her to calm down for it? And, by the way, this happens about once or twice a day, even if its only been 2 hours since her last feeding.


----------



## jrowenj

Brier, gald to hear the numbers improved! As far as feeding... Try and feed her at the first sign of hunger before she gets wound up maybe


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Kaicee it was 2oz every 3-4 hrs, but now during the day she takes 2oz about every 2 hrs....i cant wait til i can bulk up her ozs into one feeding...but she needs that time to digest now...but before bed shell take 2oz and sleep for 4or so hrs... Etc...its just during the day she truly feeds more.

Thanks I wasn't sure if Riley was not eating enough he goes thru 7/8 bottles in 24h of 3oz each


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Totally normal kaicee! :).


----------



## La Mere

You're welcome, Jaime! :friends:


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh seems to be trying to pick a fight with me today and its exhausting I think men has more mood swings then woman sometimes


----------



## Betheney

brieri1 said:


> So Lilah's bilirubin count went up to 17.4 yesterday, but today its down to 14.6, so we are officially in the clear and we don't have to keep taking her back for testing. She's also back up to 8 pounds 8 ounces.
> 
> On another topic, sometimes Lilah gets worked into these hunger screaming fits. I try and try to breast feed her, but she won't calm down enough to suck, so eventually I cave and my DH gives her a bottle of formula. How can I exclusively breast feed if I can't get her to calm down for it? And, by the way, this happens about once or twice a day, even if its only been 2 hours since her last feeding.

why does she calm for the bottle, do you just stick it in her mouth, i'd just shove the boob in like you do they bottle.

Otherwise i'd give her the bottle and once she's calmed down and not frantic i'd swap it for the boob

OR

i'd hand express milk straight into her mouth and when she tastes it she should try and latch.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yes to the wine! I had one glass at dinner and will be bf'ibg shortly. It's not enough to raise my blood alcohol content and I had it at the start of te meal to give as much space as possible before he eats. I think as long as its in moderation and times correctly its fine!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im having a glass of chocolate strawberry wine tonight!! Yummmmmmmmm.


----------



## ARuppe716

Brieri- I second the start with bottle and switch once calm. I do the same with a paci... Just calm him down and get him sucking then pop him on the boob!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki and kaiecee... Blake is a fatty he eats 5 ounces!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i wish she would eat more, my mom worriedme the other day saying she ate too little but my ped said it was fine! 

5oz!!! :O. Hes alittle older too though :)


----------



## AJThomas

Brieri are you sure she won't latch because your breasts are full? Cayde sometimes has a fit because my breast is so full that he can't find the nipple or the milk is running into his mouth too fast. If I put him on the breast he fed from at the previous feeding, he latches just fine because it's not as full. Then I express milk from the super full one so he can latch properly at the next feeding.


----------



## duckytwins

Does anyone else have trouble with baby gagging on his/her bottle? Christian does it every so often. I am using Dr. Brown's bottles with a level 1 nipple and he still gags on it sometimes. Then goes into a screaming fit and can't calm down...


----------



## DittyByrd

On the drinking and BFing thread: My LC said if I can get behind the wheel I can get behind the boob. She noted alcohol effects let down but significant levels of alcohol aren't transferred to LO with modest consumption.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> On the drinking and BFing thread: My LC said if I can get behind the wheel I can get behind the boob. She noted alcohol effects let down but significant levels of alcohol aren't transferred to LO with modest consumption.

Thanks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with baby gagging on his/her bottle? Christian does it every so often. I am using Dr. Brown's bottles with a level 1 nipple and he still gags on it sometimes. Then goes into a screaming fit and can't calm down...

Ella coughs ...at times i notice she is sucking too fast and shes on a level 0 or 1.. I just lift her up and shes fine... He may just get scared, poor thing.


----------



## sassy_mom

Trying to catch up .... lets see ...

Sex conversation: Um yea ..... DH and I are clawing at each other! :haha: I am still bleeding or I may go for it. The first go around we DTD before the 6 week mark but it was painful. Then again, the birth of my older daughter was really bad and I was hurting pretty bad on the inside from her straight away. This time was a piece of cake and I haven't had any pain at all so yea ... I am trying to wait until 6 weeks just for the fun of it. :haha: However if he keeps grabbing me and kissing me the way he does it won't work. :haha::haha:

Ditty: 
1-Chloe has started that but it is usually twice a day after she stays awake for a long period of time. She was awake for an hour and a half after one feeding today and then decided she was way tired and I couldn't get her settled. You might try holding Violet for a little extra until she gets in a really good deep sleep where laying her down won't bother her. I find that works here. I wish Chloe would take a pacifier. My older one was fine with a pacifier when she needed to comfort suck, Chloe is not amused. I've tried different ones and she doesn't like any of them. 

2-When we were on the breast, I let her feed as long as she would on one side and if she seemed to be wanting more after sucking and not getting anything, I then would offer the other. I do know that it is good to let them get that good hind milk from each breast. If Violet doesn't want both, I would (like someone else mentioned) just swap breasts with the next feed. I did that. You can use a hair tie if you can't remember which side you last fed from. I wrote mine down but I wasn't always coherent enough and sometimes had to figure it out. 

3-it could be just them healing from getting use to feedings. 

4- During the day, Chloe sleeps in her chair. She has a rocking chair type thing that reclines and she feels pretty cradled in it. At night she is in her bassinet. I do wrap her up pretty good so she gets that cuddled feeling. 

5-When Chloe wakes up, I change her. I don't check after feeding, I will just wait until her next wake up time. The only time I do an extra change is if she loads it full of poop which she likes to do in the middle of the night. :haha:

Excited for all you ladies going on dates. I know that is just wonderful! DH and I try to spend time together after the girls are both asleep. We watch stuff that we normally can't with a 4 year old being around and enjoy snacks and things without having to share. hahaha!!! 

Sam and Violet are both adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brieri I'm glad her numbers have come down. As for the bf .. I would try to express a little before. It sounds like you may just be too full for her to latch on. I had the same trouble on my right side. 

Ducky yes every now and then Chloe will. Not sure why. She doesn't get upset but I hate when it happens. 


AFM: We are still chugging along. I'm sleep deprived but who isn't. :haha: Life is day to day and I would love to get on a decent schedule but things are still all over the place. Chloe is growing and is just as precious as ever. It is so funny to keep thinking we have 2 kids now. DH and I are just smitten though. Hope you ladies are all doing well. I love seeing all the baby photos! I can't believe we are sharing pictures of our jellybeans!! :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

I don't know if its too full, I'll have to give expressing it a bit before I put her on a try. If that doesn't work, I'll try the switching the bottle for boob once calmed down. 

I'm having some serious post partum depression. I don't know what it is, but I find myself fighting the urge to cry all the time. And as happy as I am to have my daughter and as much as I love her, I find myself wishing for the days when it was just me and my husband. And I feel really guilty for it.


----------



## Betheney

Brier that Is how I would explain the baby blues. They say post partum depression feels like the baby blues that doesn't end. Don't make yourself suffer for longer than necessary and keep reminding yourself that your feelings are nor your fault and do not reflect how much you love your child they are a result of hormone and chemicals in your body that result from the birth of your baby that cause you to feel sad.

We love you, your baby loves you, you'll be okay 

<3


----------



## Kaiecee

I
Really don't know if ican hold out any longer with dh were at eachother like when we first met its crazy


----------



## sassy_mom

Hang in there Brieri! We are all here for you!! I think every parent has those same feelings at some point. Remember that should you need to talk to someone about it, don't hesitate. Like Betheney said, it is crazy chemicals in your body. You are a wonderful mother and you will get through this. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way!


----------



## Leinzlove

I know there is just something about adding a baby to your family. Or maybe because you are supposed to be on pelvic rest that makes DTD seem so appealing! 

Not to me right now, as I'm hurting bad... But, I know I'll be wanting to before pelvic rest is up. And stitches are there keeping me from it now.


----------



## ARuppe716

Brieri- don't feel guilty. I remember sitting in the hospital and they had to bring me anti nausea meds because I kept having small anxiety attacks that would worsen when they brought Oliver into the room. I was so tired, my hormones were everywhere, and I was overwhelmed and frustrated by nursing and baby care. I told my hubby that it made me wish I could turn the clock back a few days to before he was born and just enjoy the time more. I also told him that I just kept wondering what we had done, our lives would be so different from this point on. But all those feelings are completely normal. Be kind to yourself- its a huge change physically, mentally, and emotionally! It will be ok and it will only get better. If you need anything please feel free to chat with all of us.


----------



## Snow Owl

Happy due date to me *pokes belly*.

Come out baby please!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Due Date Snow! I hope baby comes today! :)


----------



## AJThomas

I'm ready to dtd and DH is going mad :haha: but I need to give these stitches some time.

I've had baby blues too, when you think what have I gotten myself into? I'll never sleep again! But passing him off to DH for a few mins. Usually gets me back on track. Yesterday was bad tho, although its DH that I was upset with, not Cayde. DH was gone all day and Cayde just would not settle, kept waking up as soon as he was put down and would cry unless held upright and constantly rocked. DH got in and promptly sat at his computer playing games, then he decided he needed to go play volleyball for 2-3 hours, I was so pissed and boy did Cayde give me hell in those two hours! It seemed like an eternity and I just about burst into tears from all the aching but i'll have my revenge, I've expressed 2 bottles of milk and tonight i'll point them out to DH and head to bed, he's on his own with the feedings tonight.

Eta: omg, my lil man is just about 1 month old! Where has the time gone!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri1 said:


> I don't know if its too full, I'll have to give expressing it a bit before I put her on a try. If that doesn't work, I'll try the switching the bottle for boob once calmed down.
> 
> I'm having some serious post partum depression. I don't know what it is, but I find myself fighting the urge to cry all the time. And as happy as I am to have my daughter and as much as I love her, I find myself wishing for the days when it was just me and my husband. And I feel really guilty for it.

Oh hun dint feel guilty, i get those feelings too...sometimes a nice trip to the grocery store while someone watches her, or heading to work for a few hrs really helped me.. I love ella dearly and wished and hoped for her to be here... Its such a big change for everyone that it totally flips your life upside down! Were all here for u hun! Take a break for a few hours.. Go get a pedicure... Ull be racing to get home to see ur little girl ;)


----------



## els1022

Brier, I agree with the others, that what you are feeling is normal! I felt so guilty for disrupting my big kids' lives with a new baby during the first week. I pretty much cried the entire week! Hang in there, it will be ok!!:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm not going they a depression but sometimes dh doesn't make things easy on me I'm really sick and tired of this sometimes


----------



## Lilahbear

Brier - I have definitely been feeling up and down too these past couple of weeks. Lack of sleep and the fact that I am exclusively breastfeeding (been advised not to pump until baby at least 4 weeks) means that I can't always pass the baby to someone else so that I can escape for a bit or sleep more than a couple of hours at a time. I am finding being so tied a bit difficult sometimes. It's tough and I def feel teary, especially today, but it doesn't mean I love her any less (she is the most amazing thing to happen to me) and these feelings are nothing to feel guilty about. I hope you start feeling better soon, but if you don't then def speak to someone. I have a friend who has been suffering from post natal depression for the past year and she said to me that she wishes she had spoken to someone about it earlier and sought help. She is now getting help and is doing so much better.


----------



## DittyByrd

Lilahbear said:


> Brier - I have definitely been feeling up and down too these past couple of weeks. Lack of sleep and the fact that I am exclusively breastfeeding (been advised not to pump until baby at least 4 weeks) means that I can't always pass the baby to someone else so that I can escape for a bit or sleep more than a couple of hours at a time. I am finding being so tied a bit difficult sometimes. It's tough and I def feel teary, especially today, but it doesn't mean I love her any less (she is the most amazing thing to happen to me) and these feelings are nothing to feel guilty about. I hope you start feeling better soon, but if you don't then def speak to someone. I have a friend who has been suffering from post natal depression for the past year and she said to me that she wishes she had spoken to someone about it earlier and sought help. She is now getting help and is doing so much better.

The first 7-10 days were emotionally hardest on me. With all the hormones, lack of sleep, and fears about being a new parent I struggled. I was panicking about feeds. I was panicking about her weight. I regretted having a baby and longed for my life with just the 2 of us!!! I felt immensely guilty for feeling that way but it's just part of the process. Those feelings are gone.

Keep a close and honest view on this. If you continue to feel overwhelmed and weepy beyond 2 weeks or so reach out for help!!! But remember fatigue and hormones are the culprit. A warm shower, a nap, and taking a little time for yourself is SO important!!! I have showered and worn light make-up everyday since V was born - even in hospital - because it made me feel like me and not some feed/burp/diaper machine!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Its good that we can discuss these things, as it certainly helps to know others feel the same way and its perfectly normal to feel overwhelmed and scared sometimes about the changes which have just taken place.


----------



## mellywelly

Baby blues here too, started around day 3. Dh ate a biscuit too loud and I cried lol. 2 nights ago I was sobbing, jake was refusing to latch again and screaming his head off, I was sobbing to dh that I was a totally inadequate mother, I couldn't feed him or read his signs of what was wrong. I'm feeling slowly better now, still weepy at things, my work colleagues sent my ds a big brother card in the post for him today, and I was off again! 

Feeding is getting better though, he had a huge feed 2 days ago and I had to express as we were going out, and all the pressure in my boobs has gone and he is latching on so much easier. 

Brier, when Jake has his not latching tantrum, the only way I can usually settle him is to wrap him tightly in a blanket and shush him. Sometimes a dummy helps but he's usually too mad and spits it straight out. Dh raised the formula option when I was stressed out but I refused, as I'm determined to make bf work this time. Hang in there, it will hopefully start to get a little easier in the next few days.

I had a hell of a scare this morning. Fed jake at 4am, then got out of bed to wind him, and noticed my nightie felt wet, and when I looked, I was covered in blood. My section scar was bleeding everywhere, and had to go to hospital. All is ok though, seems I had a pocket of blood behind the wound was, but then stopped.


----------



## Lilahbear

That must of been scary Melly. Glad it was okay and nothing serious.


----------



## darkstar

40 weeks, 5 days. Sigh.


----------



## jrowenj

I just had major melt down... Not sure why I was possessed to look but I grabbed a mirror and looked at my vijay jay and it looks horrendous. I'm nervous that its effed up....


----------



## Lilahbear

Its good that we can discuss these things, as it certainly helps to know others feel the same way and its perfectly normal to feel overwhelmed and scared sometimes about the changes which have just taken place.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg melly must have been sooooscary!

Jaime...lol...oh no :/. My husband keeps asking if i looked and i said no bc i hadnt yet...m so scared!!

Is it bad that im worried my hole is gunna feel way loose since i had an episiotomy?! Im usually reallly tight down there..im pretty sure thats long gone now :(.


----------



## jrowenj

Nikki... Same with me. I tore pretty badly and I'm freaking out about it. My va jay jay was nice and tight too and when I looked at it today it just looks like a huge hole. I've been crying all day!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Yikes Melly! That sounds scary. Glad everything is ok. 

I think we all go through ups and downs and thankfully we have each other to lean on. The sleep deprivation has been hard on me as I have an older one to take care of. DH works night shift so the help just isn't there for me to even try and catch up on sleep. He is a big help when he gets up though so I appreciate all he can do. Sometimes it is simply giving our oldest a bath so I don't have to try and juggle that in or even just chopping an onion for me for dinner. It really is the little things that help a lot. 
Chloe has been hard to settle the last few nights so I don't get to sleep until about 3 am and then getting up every 2 hours until our oldest gets up is rough. Most mornings I'm a complete zombie and am lucky to get breakfast on the table.


----------



## sassy_mom

I tore badly with my first and I just knew it was going to be screwed up something awful ... turns out the body has a way of healing itself up. Give it time and things should be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Nikki... Same with me. I tore pretty badly and I'm freaking out about it. My va jay jay was nice and tight too and when I looked at it today it just looks like a huge hole. I've been crying all day!!!!!

Ohhh man! At least we have each other to talk to.. I think in time it will tighten up and not be a huge gaping hole! I guess time is the essence right now.. hang in there!.. I think I will refrain from looking ... maybe not until my 6 week pp apptmnt.. eek :/


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Nikki... Same with me. I tore pretty badly and I'm freaking out about it. My va jay jay was nice and tight too and when I looked at it today it just looks like a huge hole. I've been crying all day!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh man! At least we have each other to talk to.. I think in time it will tighten up and not be a huge gaping hole! I guess time is the essence right now.. hang in there!.. I think I will refrain from looking ... maybe not until my 6 week pp apptmnt.. eek :/Click to expand...

I wish I didn't look bc now I'm scared to Dtd....


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh boy, im way too scared to look down there. I had an episiotomy and some pretty crazy stitching (apparently). I know that the first time we dtd I am going to be so nervous in case it hurts, doesnt feel good etc. I have heard however that things down there are pretty elastic and will eventually go back to something resembling normal.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh jeez I would be too! I heard it can be painful though at first... I am sure your hubby would be understanding if things werent quite "the same" if you know what I mean.. I did hear from a lot of people though, that it does eventually go back.


----------



## DittyByrd

Lube Lube Lube!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

I think I have a nipple yeast infection. My nipples have been getting progressively itchier and I have red discoloration of my areolas. It's miserable.

Called the OB and they agree. They prescribed Diflucan for me. I am also going to use vinegar wipes on my nipples and Lotrimin on Violet's bum. Oy.

I wonder if this is because of all the antibiotics I received since my membranes were ruptured for 52 hours?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gosh melly I bet that was scary, hope you're ok now.

V jay jay talk - I didn't have an episiotomy or any tearing and have looked and mine looked like there was a massive hole too, I felt like I could see right up my v jay jay. That was a few days ago and today it looks normal, ish :rofl: I'm sure the body works miracles with things like this and I'm sure they will all look 'normal' soon. We haven't spoke about dtd but I know DH is probably suffering, bless! I want to go back on the pill ASAP to ensure we don't have any slip ups, I have an appointment Tuesday with my GP to sort it, I believe you have to go back on it on day 21, if we dtd before then it will be good old condoms which DH won't like but tough!

I'm so glad to have all you lovely ladies here for support. I'm definitely feeling a lot better than I was in week one and actually may go a whole day today without crying! A really close friend of mine has just found out she's had a miscarriage although her hormone is slowly rising and she now has a sack formed so they aren't sure what is going on. She's been prodded and poked for weeks now and they are still no clearer. They think she has mc'd and wanted to give her a chemotherapy drug today to flush out any fetal matter which they think is still there hence the HGC rising. They did the scan today and found the sack so she now has to wait two weeks and have another one.

I'm definitely with you on the sleep deprivation being the hardest, I actually cannot believe how amazing 3 hrs solid sleep feels. I could have had another 4 hours solids today but had people here and grabbed an hour this evening and then DH woke me up and kept asking me questions - umm yes thanks for that!


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikki, Jaime, Lilah - Don't worry, it will take time, but you'd be surprised the extent to which it will go back to 'normal'. I had LOTS of stitching with DS & although the healing process was painful and it did really hurt to dtd for quite a while (it hurt to walk for about 3 months!), it all looks & feels fine now.... Or at least until this next baby turns up :haha: DH couldn't tell the difference & he's not that tactful, so I know he was being honest :) Also, most people I know recovered down there quicker than me, so you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the pep talk... Mine looks scary though not just like a hole... U can see like red tissue and looks lumpy or something...doesn't even look like a vagina!


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd said:


> I think I have a nipple yeast infection. My nipples have been getting progressively itchier and I have red discoloration of my areolas. It's miserable.
> 
> Called the OB and they agree. They prescribed Diflucan for me. I am also going to use vinegar wipes on my nipples and Lotrimin on Violet's bum. Oy.
> 
> I wonder if this is because of all the antibiotics I received since my membranes were ruptured for 52 hours?

It could well be the antibiotics - I think that's why I got it last time. You may also need to treat Violet's mouth with something as otherwise she could pass it straight back to you. Take advice on that (DS had clear white patches when we had it so he was definitely carrying it in his mouth). Glad you've caught it early :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jrow - do you have midwives / health visitors who come out to see you postpartum? We do in the UK but not sure what happens where you are. Maybe you could ask them to check it for you if you are concerned? I am sure it will be fine once fully healed etc. I can remember going to the toilet after he had arrived and I was SO swollen, I could just about get my hand between by legs to dry myself. DH keep asking if my under carriage , lol , is still swollen and sore, I'm like yep, don't think about going there any time soon.


----------



## BlossomJ

jrowenj said:


> Thanks for the pep talk... Mine looks scary though not just like a hole... U can see like red tissue and looks lumpy or something...doesn't even look like a vagina!

I remember every time a saw the midwife (and I wasn't discharged from them for nearly a month) I kept saying that it something must be wrong as it was so messed up. They all had a good look & said not to worry... It looked horrific to me though! Not sure I'll look this time!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies, has anyone heard from CharlieO? I know she was going in for her c section on the 15th and wasn't sure if I'd missed her on here


----------



## mellywelly

Uuugh, back at hospital again as wound has started bleeding again...my bleeding has also gotten heavier and now has a faint odour. So they are prob going to have to take internal swabs aswell to check for infection.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hun sorry to hear that, hope you're ok. Thinking of you x
P.S Archie loves the blanket you got him, he really snuggles into it because it is so warm, thank you again x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I AM BACK!!! I feel like i've been liberated from prison! LOL MIL was here to help out this week... but man, did she change my whole schedule... I couldn't really chill and do my thing. It's funny how now that she is not here I can actually do more? Hahahaha. 

I will read, I'll try. Haha. I will update too. 

Just from what I read here: My vajayjay seems normal and I'm barely bleeding... I actually didn't need any pain medication for it after and barely tore.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

mellywelly said:


> Uuugh, back at hospital again as wound has started bleeding again...my bleeding has also gotten heavier and now has a faint odour. So they are prob going to have to take internal swabs aswell to check for infection.

Oh no! So sorry, hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Haha! Jaime I feel your pain. Ive been too scared to look but it feels massive to me like DH might get lost in there :dohh:

Ditty that's just it! I'm scared it will b so huge I won't need lube ever again :haha:

Oh no Melly, hope they get you sorted very soon and it's nothing serious.

Aruppe I don't remember if I posted this already (could swear I had) but I did get your gift and love it! It's a little big now so keeps falling off but it's great for the cold, love the ears :d I'll take apic of him in it and post soon.


----------



## els1022

I hope everything is ok Melly!!

Jaime, I'm sure everything will heal itself up! :thumbup:

AFM, we DTD for the first time today. Not pleasant, I had a c section but it felt very sore and dry. But DH is so damn happy and in a good mood it was worth it lol. 
My baby has been so hard to get to sleep the past two nights. We usually lay down between 10 and 11 and she nurses and falls asleep. She's been extra fussy in the evenings and then won't settle down til 1 or so. It's hard bc my big kids are up at 6:30 and baby still wakes up every three hours or so to nurse. I'm praying she sleeps earlier tonight.


----------



## mellywelly

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh hun sorry to hear that, hope you're ok. Thinking of you x
> P.S Archie loves the blanket you got him, he really snuggles into it because it is so warm, thank you again x

You're welcome! Jake loves his too, we use it everyday, it's the one I use to calm him from his hissy fits!


----------



## BlossomJ

Melly - Hope it's nothing major & you get it sorted & it heals properly. Don't do too much! x


----------



## ARuppe716

Aj- glad you like it!! You may have posted and I missed it somehow... I'm glad it got there!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

New jellybean alert on FB :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Just wondering if any of you noticed a marked drop in movement in the days before you went into labour?

I've managed to get the baby to start moving now (probably silly for trying given that it's the middle of the night!), but it had been a good 10 hours with very little action. Though I've been having a lot of BH which perhaps makes it difficult to tell? I'm gettin BH again just this second & she has stopped moving, but I can still feel she has hiccups. Is it just that they can't move during BH, or should I be worried?


----------



## BlossomJ

els1022 said:


> I hope everything is ok Melly!!
> 
> Jaime, I'm sure everything will heal itself up! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, we DTD for the first time today. Not pleasant, I had a c section but it felt very sore and dry. But DH is so damn happy and in a good mood it was worth it lol.
> My baby has been so hard to get to sleep the past two nights. We usually lay down between 10 and 11 and she nurses and falls asleep. She's been extra fussy in the evenings and then won't settle down til 1 or so. It's hard bc my big kids are up at 6:30 and baby still wakes up every three hours or so to nurse. I'm praying she sleeps earlier tonight.

Hope you get a better night Els :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

So I ended up dtd with dh and it was pretty good no pain so we will see how it goes from here as long as he's happy everyone's happy :)


----------



## brieri1

You ladies are so supportive, I love coming on here and reading your comments and what's going on with you. Its so encouraging. I'm still having a rough time, but I've been talking to my husband and my sister about it and they've been very supportive. 

We started giving Lilah gripe water, she's been struggling badly with gas pains and spent three hours screaming last night because of it. It seems to be helping. Instead of sucking me dry to fall asleep, she's letting DH rock her to sleep. Its a nice break. He just rocked her to sleep a little while ago and she smiled a couple times and he started crying and said, "she has your smile. I'm screwed." It was so cute.


----------



## sassy_mom

els my LO is the same way. Very fussy at night and I can finally get her settled about 3. UGH! My 4 year old gets up somewhere between 8-9 so there is no sleep anymore I feel like. Between 3-8/9 my LO gets up every 2 hours. I end up nodding off in the chair while I'm sitting and feeding her. I am definitely ready for some longer sleeping times ... or at the least, for her to settle before 3 am! 

Melly I hope everything is ok!! I hope it is nothing and you get healed back up. :hugs:

Brieri that is precious! It is those small moments that get you through the hard parts. 

I'm so excited for you ladies left! Just a few more and all our little jellybeans will be here!! :happydance:
Oh man ... DH needs to lay off! I was in the shower and he jumped in with me ... um raring to go ... :haha::haha::haha: I told him that was not fair to go showing that off when I was trying to heal all the way up. First time around we got back at it before the 6 week check up and it hurt something awful. I'd like to heal as much as possible but if he is going to be all like that, it sure will be difficult! :haha:


----------



## NellandZack

Question... I'm 38 weeks 6 days. I'm 1.5 cm and ~ 80% effaced or more now as of Wednesday. I'm having a lot sharp shooting pain on my cervix which iv been having off and on for weeks but tonight a lot more. Also menstrual like cramping low and down into my legs. Did anyone else have this? I hope it means labor is around the corner :)


----------



## sassy_mom

NellandZack said:


> Question... I'm 38 weeks 6 days. I'm 1.5 cm and ~ 80% effaced or more now as of Wednesday. I'm having a lot sharp shooting pain on my cervix which iv been having off and on for weeks but tonight a lot more. Also menstrual like cramping low and down into my legs. Did anyone else have this? I hope it means labor is around the corner :)

I got those shooting pains and cramps more and more the closer I got to having her. I hope this means good news for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## darkstar

BlossomJ said:


> Just wondering if any of you noticed a marked drop in movement in the days before you went into labour?
> 
> I've managed to get the baby to start moving now (probably silly for trying given that it's the middle of the night!), but it had been a good 10 hours with very little action. Though I've been having a lot of BH which perhaps makes it difficult to tell? I'm gettin BH again just this second & she has stopped moving, but I can still feel she has hiccups. Is it just that they can't move during BH, or should I be worried?

My little guy is sleeping for longer periods but his active phases are crazy and painful. I might only feel him a couple of times a day now but when I do he will move around for like an hour and feel like he is trying to bust out.


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks Darkstar! I guess it is normal then. She was pretty active in the early hours of the morning & it was really uncomfortable. I feel like everything is so squashed now & if she moves into an awkward position, it hurts! No notable movement in the last few hours, but I'll try & look out for it more today & make a note. My ribs are killing me, which is weird as they only started to get bad after she dropped down!?


----------



## BlossomJ

I never got to the point is feeling like this before being induced with DS, so it's all new!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Does anyone know if it's ok to still drink raspberry leaf tea after birth? I assume so? Hope so as I like it :)


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. I think ur right and its a problem with latching. I know he can do it correctly though because sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't! Gonna have to keep working on it
> 
> My sil told me to get a nipple shield
> 
> Sorry to the preggo women for making u feel left out : (

Jaime ive had to get a nipple sheild since ilve gad breast augmentation with my nipples reconrstructed well made smaller...........i was cracked and for two days my daughter had been drinking bloody milk.....i felt terrible....her mouth just isnt big enough...its so painful too but the nipple sheilds are great and helping me heal :)


----------



## jellybeans

:happydance: Happy due date to me!! Come on little lady!! <3


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> Thanks Darkstar! I guess it is normal then. She was pretty active in the early hours of the morning & it was really uncomfortable. I feel like everything is so squashed now & if she moves into an awkward position, it hurts! No notable movement in the last few hours, but I'll try & look out for it more today & make a note. My ribs are killing me, which is weird as they only started to get bad after she dropped down!?

My ribs hurt too. I thought it was weird as well since she was lower. It's mainly on my right side. Strange.


----------



## LadyBug183

Soniamillie01 said:


> Does anyone know if it's ok to still drink raspberry leaf tea after birth? I assume so? Hope so as I like it :)

Yes! It is a great uterine toner and has great benefits :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Well last night was tiring! Had to wait 4 hours at the hospital to see the drs, as here was an emergency section. She was pressing it saying it was all in tact and then this huge spurt of fluid arched out! It's been pressure dressed now and midwife has to come to redo it tomorrow. They took swabs but don't think it's infected thank goodness. We didn't get home til nearly 2am, we were shattered! 

One of my nipples is killing me, I can't see any reason, its not particularly cracked or anything, but it stings like hell when he feeds, to the point I want to scream. Not sure what to do? I'm using lanolin. I might try using the rugby hold instead to see if that helps?


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I get those pains when he first starts sucking on the nipple, they seem to fade after a minute he has started. Man, every time they do he makes me pray, they hurt so bad! LOL


----------



## ARuppe716

We had a couple epic spit ups today... I think his cold is draining and upsetting his tummy :(


----------



## La Mere

GHi girls! 

Re: looking downstairs. It does go back to normal, just takes a lil time. And as for it not being as tight, The only difference my hubby said was its not as tight as before I had my daughter, but he said it felt better cuz I had 10x better control over all the muscules down there.

DeeDee- glad to see you back, hun! :friends:

Melly- hope everything is alright. Can't imagine how scary that must have been. :hugs:

My poor little guy has the sniffles and a tiny cough. He's been so stuffed up at night its hard for him.to.nurse. So i've been drinking even more and taking vit. C to help him try to get over this little.cold faster. I feel sooo bad, Rayven wasn't sick this early so I'm a little.weepy because he is sick. On the bright side he was up to 7 lbs 8 oz when we weighed him on Thursday and he's 21 1/2 inches long!


----------



## Lilahbear

My little one has a cold too. It is hard cause there isn't much we can do for them, but I hate hearing her snuffling and trying to breath through her nose. Hope Sam feels better soon.


----------



## sassy_mom

I am sorry to hear all these babies have the sniffles!! I hope they all feel better very soon! :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

I am so sick of contractions that go nowhere :-( 40 weeks 6 days today and I have another two days before I even get my first sweep.


----------



## BlossomJ

NellandZack said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Darkstar! I guess it is normal then. She was pretty active in the early hours of the morning & it was really uncomfortable. I feel like everything is so squashed now & if she moves into an awkward position, it hurts! No notable movement in the last few hours, but I'll try & look out for it more today & make a note. My ribs are killing me, which is weird as they only started to get bad after she dropped down!?
> 
> My ribs hurt too. I thought it was weird as well since she was lower. It's mainly on my right side. Strange.Click to expand...

Mine started on the right too, but now it's both sides. I know her feet were pointing to the right & apparently it's more common to have it on that side.

Melly - Hope it heals properly now :hugs:

Hope everyone's babies get well soon!


----------



## La Mere

Lilahbear said:


> My little one has a cold too. It is hard cause there isn't much we can do for them, but I hate hearing her snuffling and trying to breath through her nose. Hope Sam feels better soon.

Thanks, Lilah. I hope Eva feels better soon, too. :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

darkstar said:


> I am so sick of contractions that go nowhere :-( 40 weeks 6 days today and I have another two days before I even get my first sweep.

Sorry you're fed up! I would be too :hugs: Really hope it turns into the real thing soon!


----------



## mellywelly

DeedeeBeester said:


> I get those pains when he first starts sucking on the nipple, they seem to fade after a minute he has started. Man, every time they do he makes me pray, they hurt so bad! LOL

I get that on my ok side, but on the left it doesn't go away, it's all the way through the feed and stings like hell even when he's not feeding on it.


----------



## La Mere

Thanks to Sassy and Blossom.


----------



## Kaiecee

So dtd 2 times last night but I feel like I'm
Paying
For it now since where they cut me fory c section it's a little
Sore but it was really good lol


----------



## sassy_mom

Did it take anyone else a long time to stop bleeding? Chloe is 12 days old and while I'm not wearing hospital size pads, I do have to wear a regular size one because of the bleeding. No clots thank goodness but I am ready for it to stop already.


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva is 17 days old and I am still bleeding. It is getting less, but still a reasonable amount. I am so ready for it to stop too.


----------



## La Mere

No, not really.. I took a few weeks with Rayven and I've already stopped bleeding and Sam is 16 days old. I think its different for everyone of course... But I did take the same herbal birthing tincture with both of them and it has herbs in it that help stem excessive bleeding.. though I did start bleeding a little again the first time Hubby and I :sex: so we waited a little longer to try again... (sorry if tmi) I still can't handle doggy or spooning, but either of us on top feels great... :blush: sorry for going off on a sex-capade :haha:


----------



## sassy_mom

I was reading on average it takes 4-6 weeks. I tried to remember how long it took the first time and I think I remember still bleeding when she was 3 weeks but I had a lot of small clots with her. I guess I was hoping it would just be over already. I do remember that by the time I had my 6 week check up, I had stopped bleeding from giving birth and had already had a regular period. I remember they needed me to come in when it ended (if I remember this right) to put in the IUD I was getting. 

Speaking of IUD ... has anyone had the paragard IUD before? We are done having children but I'm not looking to have surgery so want something without hormones (hormones in birth control does not agree with my body). Before we decided to have Chloe, we just used condoms .... or (tmi) a towel :haha::haha: .... I went off Mirena 2 years before we TTC and I liked not having to take anything or have weird devices shoved up in there but it always made us worry that we would forget and end up pregnant before we wanted to. So as much as I would love to tell the doctor no thanks I'm fine we're going old school :haha::haha:, I really have been looking into getting the paragard and just wanted to know if anyone has had it and what you thought of it. 

*Also I'm a little iffy on getting it because like with Mirena there is the string that hangs out of your cervix ... when I had it, DH got stabbed a couple of times by it and could always feel the string when we were dtd. So I'm struggling with getting something like that again.*


----------



## sassy_mom

Also looking into Essure if anyone knows anything about that as well.


----------



## La Mere

Tbh, I don't know anything about that stuff... I've never even been on the pill, lol. We've always just used condoms or a vaginal film that is a spermicide. Sorry I am not much help. And wow, Sassy, you had already gotten your period back by your 6 week appt.? I didn't get mine back until after Rayven's first bithday! 

Random question for moms of more than one... How long after you had your kids did you get your period back?


----------



## Kaiecee

I know with the mirena iud I had the strings shortened and never had an issue with it 

And the discussion about bleeding I stopped bleeding pretty much within the first 4 days and now I have a panty liner cuz I might get the occasional spotting


----------



## ARuppe716

Yesterday was the first day I had no bleeding or spotting... Just discharge. I'm 15 post c section...


----------



## sassy_mom

I think maybe because I stopped bf'ing by the time she was 2 weeks it came back so quickly. :shrug: I know bf'ing can keep your period away. I hated being on the pill. I was on that when I was 18 and I won't ever get back on it. Bleh! I know I don't want anything with hormones in it but I'm so scrambled on what to do. They cut my strings too and we still had issues with it. :dohh: Drove us insane. I asked the doctor if he could have cut them again and he said not without making it where they would disappear completely. :dohh: It is probably a good thing I'm still bleeding ... or else I might jump DH. At least it will give me some time to heal. :haha::haha:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm almost not bleeding too. I give it a couple of days to finish up. It's 8 days since Matthew. Nurse said not to DTD for 6 weeks and i'm keeping it that way. Haha, it's been hard though, with all the extra cuddling we can manage now without a bump.

I'm a little discouraged. When I pump milk I can only get around 1.5 to 2.5 ounces it seems. I'm sure Matthew is getting a lot more when he nurses, because I can see all the milk coming out, but I wish I was pumping more. After NICU I felt like I was chasing after him to have him breast feed, since I couldn't really do it 'til after 24 hours he was born. Hope I get more soon.


----------



## La Mere

sassy_mom said:


> I think maybe because I stopped bf'ing by the time she was 2 weeks it came back so quickly. :shrug: I know bf'ing can keep your period away. I hated being on the pill. I was on that when I was 18 and I won't ever get back on it. Bleh! I know I don't want anything with hormones in it but I'm so scrambled on what to do. They cut my strings too and we still had issues with it. :dohh: Drove us insane. I asked the doctor if he could have cut them again and he said not without making it where they would disappear completely. :dohh: It is probably a good thing I'm still bleeding ... or else I might jump DH. At least it will give me some time to heal. :haha::haha:

Yeah, I breastfed Rayven pretty much until about half way through 2nd tri. :haha: she can get super jealous when I am feeding Sam and she wants my attention, to cuddle or to nurse herself. :rofl: I did jump my hubby, Sassy!! Of course I didn't hear any complaints! :rofl:



DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm almost not bleeding too. I give it a couple of days to finish up. It's 8 days since Matthew. Nurse said not to DTD for 6 weeks and i'm keeping it that way. Haha, it's been hard though, with all the extra cuddling we can manage now without a bump.
> 
> I'm a little discouraged. When I pump milk I can only get around 1.5 to 2.5 ounces it seems. I'm sure Matthew is getting a lot more when he nurses, because I can see all the milk coming out, but I wish I was pumping more. After NICU I felt like I was chasing after him to have him breast feed, since I couldn't really do it 'til after 24 hours he was born. Hope I get more soon.

:haha: I never waited the full 6 weeks. I waited 4 weeks with Rayven and not even 2 weeks this time! Maybe I'm addicted! :wacko: my midwife last time told me as long as it wasn't too painful and I was enjoying it, to have at it! :haha:

Drink TONS of water! I pumped about 4 oz total the other day and I could tell I still had some in there! I think I drink more now than I did while I was pregnant... And my breasts are still getting hard and leaking all over the place. They both started leaking on me while I was getting dressed this morning!


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Tbh, I don't know anything about that stuff... I've never even been on the pill, lol. We've always just used condoms or a vaginal film that is a spermicide. Sorry I am not much help. And wow, Sassy, you had already gotten your period back by your 6 week appt.? I didn't get mine back until after Rayven's first bithday!
> 
> Random question for moms of more than one... How long after you had your kids did you get your period back?

It depends on if u bf or not cuz I got mine back pretty fast with my 1st I wasn't bf'ing with my second I bf'ed 3 months got mine back couple months later


----------



## Kaiecee

I dtd with dh after one week it wasn't painful during the sex but I find I'm sensitive now with the whole cesarian


----------



## DeedeeBeester

La Mere said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm almost not bleeding too. I give it a couple of days to finish up. It's 8 days since Matthew. Nurse said not to DTD for 6 weeks and i'm keeping it that way. Haha, it's been hard though, with all the extra cuddling we can manage now without a bump.
> 
> I'm a little discouraged. When I pump milk I can only get around 1.5 to 2.5 ounces it seems. I'm sure Matthew is getting a lot more when he nurses, because I can see all the milk coming out, but I wish I was pumping more. After NICU I felt like I was chasing after him to have him breast feed, since I couldn't really do it 'til after 24 hours he was born. Hope I get more soon.
> 
> :haha: I never waited the full 6 weeks. I waited 4 weeks with Rayven and not even 2 weeks this time! Maybe I'm addicted! :wacko: my midwife last time told me as long as it wasn't too painful and I was enjoying it, to have at it! :haha:
> 
> Drink TONS of water! I pumped about 4 oz total the other day and I could tell I still had some in there! I think I drink more now than I did while I was pregnant... And my breasts are still getting hard and leaking all over the place. They both started leaking on me while I was getting dressed this morning!Click to expand...

Yeah, I've been bad on my water drinking! :dohh:


----------



## EmyDra

Baby Heath Alexander born 17th January 2013, weighing 9lbs15oz. Got to hospital and he was born an hour later in the pool


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations Emy!


----------



## els1022

I'm still spotting occasionally and it's been almost 6 weeks...most of you ladies are lucky!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Emy - That's not a baby! That's a bowling ball!!! Almost 10lbs??? YIKES!!! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## darkstar

I just had my bloody show!

I have had contractions for about 8 hours now. They haven't settled into a pattern yet but started about 25 minutes apart and seem to be about 10-15 minutes now. I'm going to take a bath and try to nap and let them settle.


----------



## darkstar

EmyDra said:


> Baby Heath Alexander born 17th January 2013, weighing 9lbs15oz. Got to hospital and he was born an hour later in the pool

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My bleeding should be gone soon! Im 2 weeks pp now...


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies!!

I've been trying to keep up with you all but I must admit with a new born, 19 month old, 4 year old and 10 year old, I find myself very busy!! lol

Birth Story:

Had a sweep done at my weekly check up on the 14th. I was measuring at 10 weeks even though I was only 37 + 4 because of extra waters. At the time of my sweep I was 3cm with a long and thick cervix. I left that day without much hope that the sweep would would. Went home and spent the day having a few on and off contractions but nothing that I could time. Went to bed around 11pm

Jan 15th woke up early to go to my bi-weekly NST test. At this point there really arn't any contractions. I spent about 45 min getting tested. They didn't pick up any contractions and baby looked great. He was moving around with no issues. I was feeling a bit disappointed that the contractions had not started again. They say a sweep will normally work within the first 24 hours of having it done. Since I had already passed that I was pretty sure I was in it for the long haul.

I went to lay down about 1pm to take a short nap. When I woke up to use the rest room I noticed that I had some bloody show! I was so excited. It wasnt just old blood from the sweep it had new stuff too, So I knew something must be happening. But no contractions :( About 5pm the contractions started but they were all over the place. Maybe 10 min apart then 30 mins. By the time I went to lay down about 12 I couldn't sleep. I was finally able to sleep about 1pm. I woke to a contraction about 2:30am. The only reason I knew how long I slept was because of the contraction timer on my phone. 

At about 3:20 or so I woke my husband up and told him that we needed to go to the hospital because the baby was coming. I woke up my other kiddo's and we all got ready to head out the door. By this point my contractions were 2-3 mins apart. They got really regular really quickly. 

We arrived at the hospital by 4:30 or so. I was lucky that I was the only one there at L&D because they were able to get me right in. When I was checked they said I was already 5cm. Meaning I was making progress on nmy own YAY. They took me to my room to have my baby.

I was able to get my epidural right away although she had a really hard time placing it and had to try to place it 3 times. But she did get it placed. I started not feeling my contractions pretty much right away. After some time though my BP started to drop very low. At one point it was 91/60. I knew when my bp was dropping because my ears would start ringing, and everything would start tingling. I would get VERY dizzy and tired. They were able to correct the bp with Affedrin. But because of what they does it also made my pulse race. So they had to give me something else to fix my BP but not make my pulse race any more. ( They figured the epidural had migrated a bit causing the meds to go into my chest more they it needed too)

So after trying to fix my bp and still having issues they turned down the epidural. I was told if I start feeling the contractions to have him come back and turn it back up because we didnt want to fall behind the contractions. I did call for him but the nurse waited another 20 mins or so before calling him back. While we waited for him to come back we decided to break my waters because I had stalled at 7cm and baby was still floating up high. 

The doctor used a pin prick method when breaking my waters. Because I had the extra waters they were worried about breaking it all at once causing a prolapse cord. ( when the cord comes before baby, making a C-section a must) He made three holes in my water causing it to have a slow leak. This was enough to bring the baby down. ( Having your waters drain like that is sooo nasty! lol)

In about 45 min I went from 7cm to 10cm. Soon as babies head came down I was ready. At this point I was feeling everything! Im sure there was some meds in the epidural but I have never felt that kind of pain while having one. I started pushing and about 4 pushes later I had my little man! I know now what the ring of fire is!! 

Grayson Quinn was born at 12:37pm, 6 pounds 6 ounces, 18 3/4 inches long. He is nursing like a champ :) Although I didnt think it would hurt so much being that I have continued to feed my 19 month old. Its like starting all over again.


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats emy!

I'm still spotting at 4 weeks pp

Go darkstar!


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck dark star!! Sounds like this is it for you :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

darkstar said:


> I just had my bloody show!
> 
> I have had contractions for about 8 hours now. They haven't settled into a pattern yet but started about 25 minutes apart and seem to be about 10-15 minutes now. I'm going to take a bath and try to nap and let them settle.

Had my bloody show at 1pm and had baby by 12pm the next day! good luck!


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck darkstar.Look forward to hearing your news. X


----------



## jrowenj

Ok so I'm freaking out bc I just researched pelvic prolapse and I'm scared that maybe it happened to me and that's why things look so funky???? I'm scared to look again!


----------



## NellandZack

darkstar said:


> I just had my bloody show!
> 
> I have had contractions for about 8 hours now. They haven't settled into a pattern yet but started about 25 minutes apart and seem to be about 10-15 minutes now. I'm going to take a bath and try to nap and let them settle.

Woo Hoo good luck! Hope it progresses :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

jrowenj said:


> Ok so I'm freaking out bc I just researched pelvic prolapse and I'm scared that maybe it happened to me and that's why things look so funky???? I'm scared to look again!

Ohhhhh noooo...stop looking and give it a few more weeks hun!!


----------



## jrowenj

Nikkilewis14 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm freaking out bc I just researched pelvic prolapse and I'm scared that maybe it happened to me and that's why things look so funky???? I'm scared to look again!
> 
> Ohhhhh noooo...stop looking and give it a few more weeks hun!!Click to expand...

I knowwww I'm so bad!!!! I'm jealous of all the ladies having sex already!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

jrowenj said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm freaking out bc I just researched pelvic prolapse and I'm scared that maybe it happened to me and that's why things look so funky???? I'm scared to look again!
> 
> Ohhhhh noooo...stop looking and give it a few more weeks hun!!Click to expand...
> 
> I knowwww I'm so bad!!!! I'm jealous of all the ladies having sex already!!!!Click to expand...

I was scared I had that too right before I got pregnant if ur so worried try making an appointment with ur dr. Earlier at least then u will feel better


----------



## Kaiecee

I sometimes think dh is bi polar one min were all good next min he's trying to pick a fight what's that all about ??


----------



## NellandZack

Wow just rolled over in bed and wasn't having a BH but on my lower left abdomen I got a sharp pain an felt like it was burning. I couldn't feel it on the right side but I'm Layin on my right side. It lasted for about 2 minutes and then stopped. A few minutes after that I had a BH with no pain like that. I wonder if it was just ligament pain? That was just new and weird.


----------



## BlossomJ

Darkstar - Yey!!! Looks like the wait is over :) Good luck & keep us updated. Very excited to hear how things go!

Mommyof2 - Thanks for sharing your story. Sounds quite scary what with your blood pressure dropping so low, but I'm glad it all worked out, even if you were in some pain.

Jaime - Go get it looked at and put your mind at rest. I'm sure it's fine, but if there is an issue, it'll be better to get it dealt with now. As I say, I got each midwife that visited the house after the birth to have a look as I was so freaked out & then the Dr at my 6 week check reconfirmed it was all normal :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations Emy! That's the biggest baby so far I think :D Hope you're both well.


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee said:


> I sometimes think dh is bi polar one min were all good next min he's trying to pick a fight what's that all about ??

Things must be pretty different what with the baby & disrupted sleep. My guess is he'll be adjusting to it & I'm sure you're pretty tired too. Not saying it's ok for him to be like that, just that it can be pretty tough on a relationship when dealing with a newborn. Hopefully you're able to talk about it & get through it more easily. Even though it's wonderful finally having your baby there, it can be stressful too :hugs: Not sure what your experience was like last time around, but I know that DH and I had our moments when DS was tiny. Ultimately it definitely brought us closer though.


----------



## Lillian33

Woohoo Darkstar, so hope this is it for you!! Good luck :)

Congrats Emy, so pleased for you!!

Mommy, thank you so much for sharing your story, I hope your doing ok with all your little ones!

Aruppe, so sorry Oliver is sick again :( Harry had his first ever projectile vomit this w'end & it scared me a lot. He seems ok though so all good. 

LaMere, really hope Sam feels better soon too, hugs :)

We went on our first road trip this w'end to a wedding. Harry was a good boy but of course got so many cuddles that now he won't go to sleep unless he is being cuddled :( hopefully I can get him back on track without too many tears!

Hope everyone else is well! xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

BlossomJ said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I sometimes think dh is bi polar one min were all good next min he's trying to pick a fight what's that all about ??
> 
> Things must be pretty different what with the baby & disrupted sleep. My guess is he'll be adjusting to it & I'm sure you're pretty tired too. Not saying it's ok for him to be like that, just that it can be pretty tough on a relationship when dealing with a newborn. Hopefully you're able to talk about it & get through it more easily. Even though it's wonderful finally having your baby there, it can be stressful too :hugs: Not sure what your experience was like last time around, but I know that DH and I had our moments when DS was tiny. Ultimately it definitely brought us closer though.Click to expand...

I think he just wants to see my reaction sometimes cuz now he's being super nice and he's sorry for before but remeber I let him sleep his 7/8 hours at night I do everything then he lets me catch up on sleep in the am so no lack of sleep for him


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I agree jaime id get checked to ease ur mind!! Im sure its nothing...u had me googlig it as well, and some of thise pics are horrendous lol.


----------



## BlossomJ

Kaiecee - Hope it gets easier. It's rough if you are doing the nights by yourself - it was the same for me last time as I was BF and so there wasn't much point getting DH up. Plus he had to leave early for work. It's still a big change for your OH though. Hope he gets used to it & gives you the support you need :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Emy - congrats :dance:

Darkstar - sounds like this could be it, good luck, can't wait to hear your news!

Jrow - if you're worried I'd go see your GP, even if just to put your mind at rest. I'm sure it's fine and will be back to normal in no time. As for sex, I can't see us partaking for a while, much to DH dissatisfaction! I'm going back on the pill first which starts from 21 days pp and then have a 7 day lead in so another two weeks at least!

Archie is having his first sleepover at his nannies tonight! I was nervous at first but have had time to get used to the idea - that doesn't mean I probably won't get up at 4am and drive over there and climb in my mum's bed. DH and I are going to get some dinner and spend some time together, I think he thought I'm in here, on a promise ;) poor guy, best I let him down gently :rofl:


----------



## Lilahbear

We def won't be dtd until at least my 6 week appointment and dh has been so sweet saying we will take as long as I need. I have to say it is the last thing on my mind at the moment and I obviously dont have all the raging hormones you ladies all have. ;-). We will be using condoms for contraception. I was on the mini pill before i got pregnant which I was happy with, but it took ages to get out of my system last time and took us 9 months to conceive. As I am about to turn 35 in feb if we want to give eva some siblings I dont want to hang about waiting for the pill to get out my system again. Although saying that it will be at least a year before we think about more babies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Darkstar: Sounds like we'll be getting a baby update soon. :)

I can't imagine sex anytime soon... After pains and sooooo sore!


----------



## Betheney

jrowenj said:


> Ok so I'm freaking out bc I just researched pelvic prolapse and I'm scared that maybe it happened to me and that's why things look so funky???? I'm scared to look again!

Months and months after having Eva I decided to feel for my cervix which I was horrified to find was very close to the entrance, seriously very vwey reachable. I wad devastated and convinced I had a prolapse as it was crazy low. I could t even bring myself to check again and probably waited a good 6 months before checking againa nd found it was completely back to the same distance as it was pre-pregnancy which for me is virtually unreachable. I thought I haf a prolapse for sure because it was such a drastic difference buti was months and months past delivery and was sure everything couldn't heal anymore and that was the final product... well I was wrong. I just needed a few more months and in time went back to normal. But I didn't have an issue with tightness it was my cervix hanging crazy low 

<3


----------



## darkstar

Nash arrived 8 pound 9. Laboured at home for about 4 hours. Got to hospital 7 cm dilated. Born almost 3 hours later with just gas. Agony but didnt tear badly. going to sleep while he is finally settled he has some mucas troubling him but latches well.


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations dark star!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Darkstar!


----------



## BlossomJ

Congratulations Darkstar! Glad that baby finally made an appearance :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't know anything about that stuff... I've never even been on the pill, lol. We've always just used condoms or a vaginal film that is a spermicide. Sorry I am not much help. And wow, Sassy, you had already gotten your period back by your 6 week appt.? I didn't get mine back until after Rayven's first bithday!
> 
> Random question for moms of more than one... How long after you had your kids did you get your period back?
> 
> It depends on if u bf or not cuz I got mine back pretty fast with my 1st I wasn't bf'ing with my second I bf'ed 3 months got mine back couple months laterClick to expand...

Yeah, I know bf'ing has a lot to do with it. I was just curious, lol. I wonder how long it will be this time around.....


DeedeeBeester said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm almost not bleeding too. I give it a couple of days to finish up. It's 8 days since Matthew. Nurse said not to DTD for 6 weeks and i'm keeping it that way. Haha, it's been hard though, with all the extra cuddling we can manage now without a bump.
> 
> I'm a little discouraged. When I pump milk I can only get around 1.5 to 2.5 ounces it seems. I'm sure Matthew is getting a lot more when he nurses, because I can see all the milk coming out, but I wish I was pumping more. After NICU I felt like I was chasing after him to have him breast feed, since I couldn't really do it 'til after 24 hours he was born. Hope I get more soon.
> 
> :haha: I never waited the full 6 weeks. I waited 4 weeks with Rayven and not even 2 weeks this time! Maybe I'm addicted! :wacko: my midwife last time told me as long as it wasn't too painful and I was enjoying it, to have at it! :haha:
> 
> Drink TONS of water! I pumped about 4 oz total the other day and I could tell I still had some in there! I think I drink more now than I did while I was pregnant... And my breasts are still getting hard and leaking all over the place. They both started leaking on me while I was getting dressed this morning!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've been bad on my water drinking! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: Yeah, I can tell the difference when I don't drink enough.. And even when I do, I still feel thirsty ALL the time lol


EmyDra said:


> Baby Heath Alexander born 17th January 2013, weighing 9lbs15oz. Got to hospital and he was born an hour later in the pool

Congrats, Emy! 


Lillian33 said:


> Woohoo Darkstar, so hope this is it for you!! Good luck :)
> 
> Congrats Emy, so pleased for you!!
> 
> Mommy, thank you so much for sharing your story, I hope your doing ok with all your little ones!
> 
> Aruppe, so sorry Oliver is sick again :( Harry had his first ever projectile vomit this w'end & it scared me a lot. He seems ok though so all good.
> 
> LaMere, really hope Sam feels better soon too, hugs :)
> 
> We went on our first road trip this w'end to a wedding. Harry was a good boy but of course got so many cuddles that now he won't go to sleep unless he is being cuddled :( hopefully I can get him back on track without too many tears!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well! xxx

Thank you, Lillian! I bet that was scary, hun. Hope Harry is doing better now!


darkstar said:


> Nash arrived 8 pound 9. Laboured at home for about 4 hours. Got to hospital 7 cm dilated. Born almost 3 hours later with just gas. Agony but didnt tear badly. going to sleep while he is finally settled he has some mucas troubling him but latches well.

Congratulations, Darkstar! Glad your little man finally made his apperance! Can't wait to see pics and hear your experience in more detail!


----------



## BlossomJ

How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies, another jellybean has arrived.

My yellow bump turned pink on 20/01/2013. Amelia Jade arrived weighing 6lb 6oz. :cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well as I haven't been able to stalk for the last few days.


----------



## jellybeans

I'm waiting and I'm 40 + 1...feels like I'm going to be waiting forever!


----------



## jellybeans

Congrats MsJ <3


----------



## BlossomJ

MsJMouse said:


> Hi ladies, another jellybean has arrived.
> 
> My yellow bump turned pink on 20/01/2013. Amelia Jade arrived weighing 6lb 6oz. :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well as I haven't been able to stalk for the last few days.

Congratulations!


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!

Still waiting for my little girl :) but ill be 39 weeks tomorrow so still time. Hard to remain patient. I'm just so anxious to see her!


----------



## BlossomJ

NellandZack said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!
> 
> Still waiting for my little girl :) but ill be 39 weeks tomorrow so still time. Hard to remain patient. I'm just so anxious to see her!Click to expand...

Think we're due on the same day! Hoping to go sooner though!

Jellybeans - Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Are you feeling really uncomfortable now, or just fed up of waiting?


----------



## Lilahbear

congratulations emy, darkstar and Msj! it's always so exciting hearing about new jelly beans!


----------



## Lilahbear

Today is DHs last day of paternity leave and it is going to be so weird when he heads of to work tomorrow and it is just me and Eva. Am a bit nervous about it, although I know I have been lucky to have him at home for so long.


----------



## jellybeans

BlossomJ said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!
> 
> Still waiting for my little girl :) but ill be 39 weeks tomorrow so still time. Hard to remain patient. I'm just so anxious to see her!Click to expand...
> 
> Think we're due on the same day! Hoping to go sooner though!
> 
> Jellybeans - Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Are you feeling really uncomfortable now, or just fed up of waiting?Click to expand...

i'm uncomfortable now yeah cant bend over without it hurting and LO keeps fidgeting and it hurts now too...really thought i was going to have her on my due date :shrug: i am fed up of waiting too lol pregnancy needs patience and i have none :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

Dh is finishing up paternity leave too... He returns in Tuesday because of the holiday here in the US tomorrow. I'm nervous to be flying solo!! I wonder how ill get anything done!


----------



## Lilahbear

That's what I'm wondering. I have been covering the nights, but DH has been doing the cooking and cleaning during the day and allowing me just to feed. Not sure how I am going to have a shower nevermind everything else!


----------



## Lilahbear

Sorry if TMI, but over the past couple of days my bleeding has started to ease off, but it has also developed a not too pleasant smell. I phoned the midwife yesterday who told me that as long as I wasn't feeling unwell to wait until Monday and to see my GP. Has anyone else had this? It could be because it is old blood, but I guess I will go to my GP to get it checked out just in case.


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Darkstar and MsJMouse!!! Hope all of you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Jellybeans - I feel for you! I'm starting to get quite uncomfortable (weirdly feel best when walking!) and I've still got a week until my due date. I certainly don't feel like I'm close to labour though. Hope you don't have much more of a wait. Will you be induced if you get so far past your due date? They won't let me go beyond the 28th due to a previous small baby & high bloodflow through the chord.

Girls with DHs going back to work - Don't worry about getting things done, just make sure you eat & drink & look after the baby. The rest doesn't matter for a while! I always used to make sure I put some make up on as it made me feel better, but the washing up was often a little neglected!

Lilah - I definitely think you need to get it looked at as it sounds like there could possibly be an infection. As long as you feel ok I'm sure it's alright to wait, but if you feel at all ill or get a hint of a temperature I'd get seen straight away.


----------



## ARuppe716

I had a weird smell too but it's gone away. I had read that it may di that. But if it persists definitely get it checked.

Luckily my parents live 10 minutes away so I know they'll come help so I can shower, etc. I used to think I'd do things when he naps but he's not much of a napper and currently he is asleep in my arms but every time I put him down in the crib he wakes up 5 minutes later and cries!! This kid is going to be attached to me for the next 3 months! It's going to get really interesting when I return to work in the spring...


----------



## Lilahbear

ARuppe716 said:


> I had a weird smell too but it's gone away. I had read that it may di that. But if it persists definitely get it checked.
> 
> Luckily my parents live 10 minutes away so I know they'll come help so I can shower, etc. I used to think I'd do things when he naps but he's not much of a napper and currently he is asleep in my arms but every time I put him down in the crib he wakes up 5 minutes later and cries!! This kid is going to be attached to me for the next 3 months! It's going to get really interesting when I return to work in the spring...

I just read your post with Eva asleep in my arms. Same thing if I put her down at the moment she cries. I think its because she has a cold and she finds it hard to sleep on her back because her nose is snuffly. I have two days on my own and then my mum is coming to stay for a couple of days.


----------



## DittyByrd

Congratulations Darkstar and MsJMouse! Pictures!!!


On DH working: My DH went back to work last week. I kept myself busy with some visitors and even took her to the breastfeeding support group. It went so much better than I thought it might and the days went super quickly.

On Odor of lochia: I thought it smelled very organic - like blood, sweat, and just a little metallic. The smell bugged me because I thought everyone could smell it. So long as the discharge is not clumpy like pus and your temperature is normal I think you are ok. Of course, get checked out if you need to.

On sex: Have not DTD yet. I plan on going on the pill and bought some condoms in for the first month on the pill but my appointment is not until Feb 1. I am waiting because my stitches are still just a bit sore when I press on them. I think it might sting at first but then I won't notice once things are started. ;)

On thrush:My breasts are feeling better since I have had 2 doses of the Diflucan for nipple thrush. Treating Violet with topical Clotrimazole on her diaper rash and she looks great. She has no oral thrush at all.

*And HALLELUJAH!!!! She nursed on both breasts WITHOUT the shield. YES!!! Progress!!!!*


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ARuppe716 said:


> Dh is finishing up paternity leave too... He returns in Tuesday because of the holiday here in the US tomorrow. I'm nervous to be flying solo!! I wonder how ill get anything done!

I noticed once ryan went back to work, we made our own little schedule... It was nice...i love his help, but he takes the wheel when i go to work at night or even if i am home, he gets duty til bedtime....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats dark and mrs j!! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lilah - my DH goes back to work tomorrow, he works nights and whilst I've been doing all the feeds it's nice to know he is here if I need him and is a god send during the day for shopping, washing, cleaning etc. 

My aim has been to at least get dressed each day regardless of the time. I plan to shower as soon as he gets in from work (8am) and give him time with Archie whilst I get dressed, at least then I am semi set if we need to go out etc. 

Archie has gone for his first sleepover at Nanny's house tonight. I had been building to it as knew it would be tonight and slowly got used to it but wasn't prepared for the on set of hysterical tears, I cried 5 times before I even left to take him and then I burst into tears on her doorstep when I left and all the way home. I know he will be absolutely fine there as she is amazing but just feels odd not having him here :cry:

Also, his poo's smell really acidic, vinegar like. Anyone have any ideas? He is going 3/4 times a day which I think is normal for formula babies but the smell is so vinegar like. I wonder if it's because we've upped his oz to 4?


----------



## Kaiecee

I formula feed and its a bad smell but not a vinegar smell


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm hoping we get in a routine more once dh goes back!

The naps are tough bc he's been sleeping in the car seat due to his cold. He's starting to feel better so I'm trying to get him used to the crib more. He's not used to being so flat in a big open space. Well just keep trying!


----------



## ARuppe716

And now that I've written that, he is currently sound asleep in his crib!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol....


----------



## Lillian33

Darkstar huge congrats! So happy he's finally here & love his name!

MsJmouse, congrats to you as well! Love hearing about more jellybeans!

xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Chloe is having the same thing with settling. She is happy in my arms but I can't seem to keep her down. I have been going back and forth settling her back down in her bassinet without picking her up. I was planning on laying down to nap while she did as my oldest is with grandma and I could use the sleep but it isn't really possible with the way she is up and down. Oh well ... guess I will go fold some laundry. :haha::haha: If I can't sleep, I will get something done. :thumbup:


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!
> 
> Still waiting for my little girl :) but ill be 39 weeks tomorrow so still time. Hard to remain patient. I'm just so anxious to see her!Click to expand...
> 
> Think we're due on the same day! Hoping to go sooner though!
> 
> Jellybeans - Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Are you feeling really uncomfortable now, or just fed up of waiting?Click to expand...

I think I'm feeling both uncomfortable and fed up lol! Really anxious! I'm feeling a lot of pressure on my pelvis the last couple of days. Lost some of my plug today too! So hopefully soon :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

ARuppe716 said:


> Dh is finishing up paternity leave too... He returns in Tuesday because of the holiday here in the US tomorrow. I'm nervous to be flying solo!! I wonder how ill get anything done!

OMG My hubby is clueless! Hahahahaha, I just had a big laugh, after reading this I asked him if he has to go tomorrow to work and HE DOESN'T KNOW! :haha:


----------



## BlossomJ

NellandZack said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!
> 
> Still waiting for my little girl :) but ill be 39 weeks tomorrow so still time. Hard to remain patient. I'm just so anxious to see her!Click to expand...
> 
> Think we're due on the same day! Hoping to go sooner though!
> 
> Jellybeans - Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Are you feeling really uncomfortable now, or just fed up of waiting?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm feeling both uncomfortable and fed up lol! Really anxious! I'm feeling a lot of pressure on my pelvis the last couple of days. Lost some of my plug today too! So hopefully soon :)Click to expand...

My mum said she always felt unsettled before going into labour with each of us, so maybe being anxious is a good sign? Hopefully not long for you... and hopefully my labour will come from nowhere... I'll race you!


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Lilah - my DH goes back to work tomorrow, he works nights and whilst I've been doing all the feeds it's nice to know he is here if I need him and is a god send during the day for shopping, washing, cleaning etc.
> 
> My aim has been to at least get dressed each day regardless of the time. I plan to shower as soon as he gets in from work (8am) and give him time with Archie whilst I get dressed, at least then I am semi set if we need to go out etc.
> 
> Archie has gone for his first sleepover at Nanny's house tonight. I had been building to it as knew it would be tonight and slowly got used to it but wasn't prepared for the on set of hysterical tears, I cried 5 times before I even left to take him and then I burst into tears on her doorstep when I left and all the way home. I know he will be absolutely fine there as she is amazing but just feels odd not having him here :cry:
> 
> Also, his poo's smell really acidic, vinegar like. Anyone have any ideas? He is going 3/4 times a day which I think is normal for formula babies but the smell is so vinegar like. I wonder if it's because we've upped his oz to 4?


Hope you have a relaxing evening & some well earned sleep tonight. Try to enjoy it, Archie will be fine! :hugs: Can't advise on the poo I'm afraid!


----------



## jellybeans

random question to the ladies that have had their babies did your bumps go rock hard before you went into labour? I'm sitting on my ball atm and my belly is so hard I could probably hit a nail in the wall with it!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, betheny! That's what my issue is! I can totally just open my legs and see my cervix right there!!! Thanks for the support


----------



## NellandZack

jellybeans said:


> random question to the ladies that have had their babies did your bumps go rock hard before you went into labour? I'm sitting on my ball atm and my belly is so hard I could probably hit a nail in the wall with it!

My belly gets hard like that when I have a really intense BH contraction and it can last for 3 to 4 minutes. It's crazy


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> How many of us are still waiting now? Can't be too many! After spending the longest time not being in a hurry for her to arrive, I'm definitely looking forward to it now... can't wait in fact. Get a wriggle on baby!
> 
> Still waiting for my little girl :) but ill be 39 weeks tomorrow so still time. Hard to remain patient. I'm just so anxious to see her!Click to expand...
> 
> Think we're due on the same day! Hoping to go sooner though!
> 
> Jellybeans - Hope you don't have to wait much longer. Are you feeling really uncomfortable now, or just fed up of waiting?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm feeling both uncomfortable and fed up lol! Really anxious! I'm feeling a lot of pressure on my pelvis the last couple of days. Lost some of my plug today too! So hopefully soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> My mum said she always felt unsettled before going into labour with each of us, so maybe being anxious is a good sign? Hopefully not long for you... and hopefully my labour will come from nowhere... I'll race you!Click to expand...

:) we will see!!! Hope u start feeling something!


----------



## ARuppe716

DeedeeBeester said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Dh is finishing up paternity leave too... He returns in Tuesday because of the holiday here in the US tomorrow. I'm nervous to be flying solo!! I wonder how ill get anything done!
> 
> OMG My hubby is clueless! Hahahahaha, I just had a big laugh, after reading this I asked him if he has to go tomorrow to work and HE DOESN'T KNOW! :haha:Click to expand...

Ahahaha this made me laugh so hard!! Hope he figures it out!


----------



## DittyByrd

DeeDee - I asked my husband a million times what his schedule was over Christmas. He never knew. Ever. And then I had Violet and it didn't matter. :)


----------



## AJThomas

Deedee my DH is the same, he. Never knows when he has a holiday unless I tell him. Before we got married he once made a 2 hour drive it his office only to realize it was a holiday and nobody was there!

My lil boy is growing! Just gave him 4oz in a bottle to see if he'd take the bottle and he had it all and was still crying for the breast. Maybe that's normal but I just didn't expect him to take so much this soon.

Congrats to all the new mommas! Hope the mommas-to-be don't have much longer to wait.

Afm, I'm down to wearing just a liner now, just in case, because the bleeding has just about stopped. Still trying to figure out what we'll do for birth control.


----------



## ARuppe716

Baby has eaten non stop for 2 hours in between crying fits and I'm going crazy. Bless my dh for taking him and telling me to lay down. 

Any one else waited this long for the cord to fall off? He's 16 days and its still there! And it's so gross... I just want it to fall off already!


----------



## jrowenj

Amanda, it took almost 3 weeks for blakes to fall off. Make sure when u put alcohol, u mov cord around and get undr/inside it to clean it and dry out quicker


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Agreewith jaime regarding umb cord....ellas fell of day 14 but we were very on top of drying it out w alcohol each diaper change... Taking a q tip and picking it up and cleaning underneath with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It gave me the heebie jeebies, i made hubby do it..


----------



## AJThomas

Maybe the qtip isn't getting enough alcohol into it? I dunno, here the nurses used cotton balls to clean Cayde's cord and his fell off in 5 days. They used about 3 cotton balls for each cleaning, only used each piece of cotton once to prevent infection I guess and only cleaned it once per day.


----------



## jrowenj

Betheny and whoever gave me advice on BF'ing... My nipples wanna thank you for telling me to check his latch to see if that's why it was hurting so much. I fixed the problem and I've never felt better!! Now, if only my vagina would stop flopping around I would almost feel back to normal!


----------



## Kaiecee

My nurse and doctor all told me to use only warm water I wonder why ???


----------



## ARuppe716

I was instructed no alcohol, just air... Probably why it's taking longer.

So after dh took Oliver last night, he screamed bloody murder and I had to go help. We cluster fed for a few hours and it was awful. He would eat until he was spitting up and couldn't eat any more and then five minutes later screAming for boobie again! My nipples were so sore and I wanted to cry. He finally fell sleep and thankfully gave us four straight hours...


----------



## Soniamillie01

So I survived the night without making a trip to my mums where Archie had his first sleepover, at one point I thought they were going to start taking wagers on what time I'd get up at and head over. I didn't sleep well, well ok I guess, 10.30-12, 12.30 till 2 and then 2.40 till now ish. 

Last night I was an emotional wreck - I don't think it was to do with him being at my mums, I just think that topped it off. I had this sheer panic of I'm not sure I can do this? I won't be a very good mum, all the problems so far (bf, tongue tie, poo problems) are all my fault etc. Poor DH didn't know what had hit him, at one point he asked me if I was ok and the floodgates opened, I was then crying on the kitchen floor. I'm fine today and can't wait to pick him up from Nanny's house. Am I the only one whose had these thoughts?


----------



## Lilahbear

Aw sending hugs your way. I think feeling like that is perfectly normal. I have certainly felt like that. The whole new baby thing is pretty overwhelming. I am currently sitting in the doctors waiting room giving evils to everyone who coughs near eva and especially the little boy who is running about and whose mum brought him in cause he has a rash. Oh dear, cant wait to get home, but its an open surgery so could be some time.


----------



## Lilahbear

We were told only to use water on eva's cord and even then only to swish water round it when she was having a bath. Hers fell off about day 5. Her belly button is still a bit red, but they told us to leave it as it couod take several weeks to heal properly. Its red, but not infected or smelly.


----------



## Lillian33

Glad you survived your first night away from Archie, Sonia! You are definitely not alone with those feelings, the first two weeks whenever someone even talked to me about the baby I was on the verge of tears! Bloody hormones!

Glad u got a nice 4 hr block of sleep after your rough night Aruppe!

All the ladies still waiting for their beans, I've got everything crossed for some action soon!!

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

Hope Eva feels better Lilah!


----------



## Leinzlove

I was told no need for alcohol or nothing for Zoela's cord. It's so weird how we are all told different things.


----------



## Lilahbear

Random question. Have any of the UK ladies watched the new series of one born every minute since giving birth. I have the new series taped, but im not sure whether im ready to watch it or not.


----------



## Betheney

Sadly with Remi in the nursery i didn't really get to care for his belly button, the nurses did it all when i wasn't there, i think i cleaned it twice and then one day when i went in they had it sitting in a little container for me. So it fell off within 7 days but how they cleaned it i can't even say...


----------



## oorweeistyin

Lilahbear said:


> Random question. Have any of the UK ladies watched the new series of one born every minute since giving birth. I have the new series taped, but im not sure whether im ready to watch it or not.

Yes I have, they have been quite tame so far. 

I am still due to give birth and they haven't phased me so have a watch :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## BlossomJ

I don't think they've been too traumatic compared to other series either. I can never cope when they have really small prem babies on though, I'm always in tears!... I still haven't given birth though Lilah.


----------



## mellywelly

Lilahbear said:


> Random question. Have any of the UK ladies watched the new series of one born every minute since giving birth. I have the new series taped, but im not sure whether im ready to watch it or not.

Lol, when pg, I really looked forward to it, but since having Jake, I just can't bring myself to watch it, what's that all about? :shrug:


----------



## oorweeistyin

mellywelly said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> Random question. Have any of the UK ladies watched the new series of one born every minute since giving birth. I have the new series taped, but im not sure whether im ready to watch it or not.
> 
> Lol, when pg, I really looked forward to it, but since having Jake, I just can't bring myself to watch it, what's that all about? :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol maybe because you've done that hard work and all the what ifs don't matter anymore Yay :happydance:

I do wish this one would get a wriggle on though I'm bored silly!!!

:kiss:


----------



## Lilahbear

I'm currently watching the first episode, which was actually aired the night I gave birth. It is different watching it since giving birth, but I am enjoying it. My mum could never understand why I wanted to watch it before I gave birth, she thought it would scare me, but it never did.

Today is my first day without DH at home. I got up at 7.20am, fed Eva, fed and bathed myself and was at the doctor for 9.15am. The doctor said that the odour was unlikely to be an infection given I gave birth 19 days ago (would probably be quite ill by now), but as my stomach was a wee bit tender she did a swab to be on the safe side. While there I asked her for some advice about Eva's cold and she gave her the once over to make sure it hadn't gone into her chest or become a fever. Good news, Eva is in good shape and just a bit snuffly. She recommended saline nose drops if she was struggling to breath or feed.


----------



## BlossomJ

Lilahbear said:


> I'm currently watching the first episode, which was actually aired the night I gave birth. It is different watching it since giving birth, but I am enjoying it. My mum could never understand why I wanted to watch it before I gave birth, she thought it would scare me, but it never did.
> 
> Today is my first day without DH at home. I got up at 7.20am, fed Eva, fed and bathed myself and was at the doctor for 9.15am. The doctor said that the odour was unlikely to be an infection given I gave birth 19 days ago (would probably be quite ill by now), but as my stomach was a wee bit tender she did a swab to be on the safe side. While there I asked her for some advice about Eva's cold and she gave her the once over to make sure it hadn't gone into her chest or become a fever. Good news, Eva is in good shape and just a bit snuffly. She recommended saline nose drops if she was struggling to breath or feed.

That's great news :D


----------



## oorweeistyin

Fantastic news, glad all is well x


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> I was instructed no alcohol, just air... Probably why it's taking longer.
> 
> So after dh took Oliver last night, he screamed bloody murder and I had to go help. We cluster fed for a few hours and it was awful. He would eat until he was spitting up and couldn't eat any more and then five minutes later screAming for boobie again! My nipples were so sore and I wanted to cry. He finally fell sleep and thankfully gave us four straight hours...

Was he actually feeding or comfort sucking? Perhaps if it's comfort sucking it's time for a pacifier to save your nipples and your BFing relationship.

The whole nipple confusion thing had me so worried but let me tell you, Violet has no problem. She has been on a shield from the get go, had bottles early on, a pacifier, and she's been going after my bare nipple great the past 2 days!!!


----------



## els1022

ARuppe716 said:


> I was instructed no alcohol, just air... Probably why it's taking longer.
> 
> So after dh took Oliver last night, he screamed bloody murder and I had to go help. We cluster fed for a few hours and it was awful. He would eat until he was spitting up and couldn't eat any more and then five minutes later screAming for boobie again! My nipples were so sore and I wanted to cry. He finally fell sleep and thankfully gave us four straight hours...

I could've written this about Katie last night! She nursed for a few minutes, yanked herself off, screamed and rooted for a few minutes but wouldn't latch, spit up, and repeated for about three hours. I wanted to cry. My nipples were sore not from the nursing, but from the yanking off. And DH wasn't here, sometimes if she just gets away from the boob (me) she'll settle and go to sleep. She finally went to sleep about 1 am. Now she's slept practically all morning, just gettting up to feed. 

On another note, I went to the gym this morning and did my first real workout since I went on bedrest in October. I have lost so much of my strength! Well worth it for Katie though. I need to lose these last ten pounds. Only one pair of jeans fit me and I'm not buying bigger ones!


----------



## DittyByrd

els1022 said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> I was instructed no alcohol, just air... Probably why it's taking longer.
> 
> So after dh took Oliver last night, he screamed bloody murder and I had to go help. We cluster fed for a few hours and it was awful. He would eat until he was spitting up and couldn't eat any more and then five minutes later screAming for boobie again! My nipples were so sore and I wanted to cry. He finally fell sleep and thankfully gave us four straight hours...
> 
> I could've written this about Katie last night! She nursed for a few minutes, yanked herself off, screamed and rooted for a few minutes but wouldn't latch, spit up, and repeated for about three hours. I wanted to cry. My nipples were sore not from the nursing, but from the yanking off. And DH wasn't here, sometimes if she just gets away from the boob (me) she'll settle and go to sleep. She finally went to sleep about 1 am. Now she's slept practically all morning, just gettting up to feed.
> 
> On another note, I went to the gym this morning and did my first real workout since I went on bedrest in October. I have lost so much of my strength! Well worth it for Katie though. I need to lose these last ten pounds. Only one pair of jeans fit me and I'm not buying bigger ones!Click to expand...

Good for you going to the gym! I walked the neighborhood and realized how out of shape I am.

I reached my pre-pregnancy weight this week but I want to lose an additional 20lbs!!! I had lost 20lbs before getting pregnant with Violet but anticipated it taking us longer to get pregnant giving me more time to lose weight before pregnancy. I am hoping to be down to my college weight before the summer!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks els! It's so frustrating isn't it? He still seems hungry this morning but not near as bad as last night. That was out first experience like that... I think it really shook dh! An the nipple pain was awful! Every time he latched I wanted to cry no matter how good te latch bc they were so sore from it all. They're better today and I'm praying that tonight is better. Although te four hours of sleep we got as a result was great!!


----------



## brieri1

My baby girl is ten days old today! Its hard having a newborn, so much harder than I realized. Every time she has gas, she screams bloody murder and it take at least an hour, usually closer to three to get her to calm down. I've been really worried because even though she eats all the time and has lots of wet diapers every day, she only has 1 or 2 stool diapers a day, but her pediatrician says some babies are just like that. 

I'm really looking forward to my stitches healing and the bleeding coming to a stop, its already lightened up considerably. Originally because it burns when I pee and I'm so tired of that, but more recently, because nothing sounds better at any given time than dragging my husband to bed, lol. 

I never planned on letting her sleep in our bed with us, but that idea has basically gone out the window. If I put her in her co-sleeper, sometimes she wakes back up immediately, and she never sleeps more than an hour in it. If I let her sleep on me, she's out for about 3. I don't really want to get her into the habit of sleeping with us, but I'm so tired that I just cave most of the time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brieri have u tried the gas drops or gripe water? I heard they can help with the gas.. poor kiddo!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Brier - Archie is the same. If he has wind he just won't settle, same as being wet / dirty nappy. If he is the slightest bit wet he won't even take his bottle. Today I fed him at 2.30 and then again at 5 because he was hungry, he was screaming at one point so I caved in, normally I like him to go at least three hours between feeds but if he's hungry I feed him. He then wouldn't settle, would only settle in my arms, not with DH, or in his crib so had to sit for an hour rocking him. Eventually put him down to which he started crying, I had to leave him in the end and he eventually settled. He would happily sleep on me for hours so I know what you mean, isn't what you want but at 4am when all else has failed I cave as we both need sleep.


----------



## La Mere

Re the belly button/umbilical cord convo: we used a q tip and alcohol for Sam's at every diaper change and his fell off on day 4. The alcohol and the dry air here really helped it to dry out.. And his belly button is healed and sinking into a nice little button!

Both of my babies have slept with us. It definitely makes bf'ing easier, but makes cuddling with hubby a bit harder. Sam does have a co-sleeping bed that hubby built and we can get him to sleep for a while in his bed as long as he is in his boppy, which is where he naps during the day.


----------



## Lauren021406

does anyone know how soon you can get waxed after a c section?


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty- I think he's eating... He wouldn't take the pacifier and he fusses with hunger cues. He took a big bottle today so I think we're just in a growth spurt.

Funny how were all told different things with the belly button!

I need to clip his nails and I'm nervous to do so. Dr said to file them but that's such a pain and does work well...


----------



## DittyByrd

ARuppe716 said:


> Ditty- I think he's eating... He wouldn't take the pacifier and he fusses with hunger cues. He took a big bottle today so I think we're just in a growth spurt.
> 
> Funny how were all told different things with the belly button!
> 
> I need to clip his nails and I'm nervous to do so. Dr said to file them but that's such a pain and does work well...

Violet went thru a spurt last week. Kept fussing after a feed. I tried lots of tricks and eventually put her back on the breast and she chowed down again off and on for 3 hours. I was EXHAUSTED and thinking I was doing something wrong, but it turns out she was cluster feeding and fussy because she was stimulating my supply. Be prepared, the following day she slept for hours at a time and I thought there was something wrong with her. I think it's all part of a growth spurt.

I think my life has become a perpetual flurry of worry about her. :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Lauren021406 said:


> does anyone know how soon you can get waxed after a c section?

I am assuming the waxing would be over your incision?

I would wait until the incision is completely healed, no scabbing or peeling skin. But be prepared, the wax on the scar tissue could result it significant ripping off of skin because scar tissue has about 60% the tensile strength of original skin.

You could always phone the OB. I am sure they have heard it all. :)


----------



## Lauren021406

DittyByrd said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know how soon you can get waxed after a c section?
> 
> I am assuming the waxing would be over your incision?
> 
> I would wait until the incision is completely healed, no scabbing or peeling skin. But be prepared, the wax on the scar tissue could result it significant ripping off of skin because scar tissue has about 60% the tensile strength of original skin.
> 
> You could always phone the OB. I am sure they have heard it all. :)Click to expand...

You would think after labor i wouldn't care but i feel so weird asking when can I get a brazillian done lol! I was thinking of going but telling the lady just to do under the incision.


----------



## Betheney

Brier - Ever since Remi has been home (past 2.5 weeks in age) he has pooped once a week, Eva was the same and all doctors and nurses said it's okay. He's gaining tonnes of weight so i know it's fine.


----------



## mommyof2peas

ARuppe716 said:


> Ditty- I think he's eating... He wouldn't take the pacifier and he fusses with hunger cues. He took a big bottle today so I think we're just in a growth spurt.
> 
> Funny how were all told different things with the belly button!
> 
> I need to clip his nails and I'm nervous to do so. Dr said to file them but that's such a pain and does work well...

Hey Amanda, I always bite their nails off when they are this little. That way Im not hurting them. When they are asleep is the best time. I've cut Willaims little finger once while trying to trim his nails....worse feeling EVER!

Went to Grayson's first appointment this morning. He is 6,3 so only 3 ounces down from his birth weight! Everything else looks great. I'm so proud of my littl eman. I am a bit concerned about his latch though. My nipples are so cracked that every time he nurses I bleed :( Ive been using my cream, and even broke down and used the shield a couple times. I really had hoped that with me still nursing my 19month old this part would be easier. I forgot that my daughter knows how to latch correctly and Grayson doesn't. 

I'm back down to pre pregnancy weight!! Only 6 days in :D although this doesnt say a whole lot since I was heavy to begin with lol Maybe nursing more will help. If I can just continue to drink loads and stay away from the snacks lol:dohh:


----------



## DittyByrd

mommyof2peas said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> Ditty- I think he's eating... He wouldn't take the pacifier and he fusses with hunger cues. He took a big bottle today so I think we're just in a growth spurt.
> 
> Funny how were all told different things with the belly button!
> 
> I need to clip his nails and I'm nervous to do so. Dr said to file them but that's such a pain and does work well...
> 
> I'm back down to pre pregnancy weight!! Only 6 days in :D although this doesnt say a whole lot since I was heavy to begin with lol Maybe nursing more will help. If I can just continue to drink loads and stay away from the snacks lol:dohh:Click to expand...

Congrats!!! I have lost all 34lbs I gained during my pregnancy (about 20lbs of that turned out to be water weight) since having Violet less than 4 weeks ago. Now I am hoping to gradually melt away more fat. It's a great feeling!!!

I use a shield since birth due to a poor latch. Violet is now latching to a naked breast. Don't feel guilty about the shield. BFing needs to work for you. I bet women a hundred years ago would have loved to have had a shield instead of toughing it out!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Are there many ladies looking to lose weight now, not just what they gained during pregnancy but a little / lot more? I for one am and whilst I know this board isn't for this purpose we could maybe support each other through it? You ladies have been a huge support to me and I know I'd cherish that support moving forward for both baby related and non-baby related talk. Maybe we could have a weekly weigh in, just lb.'s / kg.'s lost? Just a thought :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I gained 43 the whole pregnancy and lost 33 as of yesterday ..not too bad for two weeks, but i def have a lot of tightening up! My belly feels like jello even tho its not huge....


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm with you on the jello belly, I ran up the stairs earlier and laughed at it giggling around. DH says he loves it, it's all soft lol.

I ended up losing during pregnancy, lost ten lb throughout and on the day of delivery was the same weight as the day I found out I was pregnant. Today, 15 days pp I'm down 24lb from that same weight


----------



## sassy_mom

Soniamillie01 said:


> Are there many ladies looking to lose weight now, not just what they gained during pregnancy but a little / lot more? I for one am and whilst I know this board isn't for this purpose we could maybe support each other through it? You ladies have been a huge support to me and I know I'd cherish that support moving forward for both baby related and non-baby related talk. Maybe we could have a weekly weigh in, just lb.'s / kg.'s lost? Just a thought :)

All of us supporting each other in this would be awesome. Before becoming pregnant, I got serious about losing weight and was able to drop 30lbs. I went from a size 14 to a size 8 (u.s. sizes) and I was so proud of myself. I'm feeling a little discouraged because of all the weight I put on during my pregnancy despite being careful so I will definitely be looking for support as I get back into the swing of things. So far, 2 weeks pp I'm down 28lbs but am still 40lbs away from what I weighed pre-pregnancy! YIKES! How did that happen?? I am trying to hold off on weighing myself until 6 weeks as I know I still could have a lot more come off but I want to know so I keep looking. :haha: Also I know that the scale is always truthful. It will tell you weight but it doesn't determine what is water weight or muscle so it can be deceiving. I know to watch how my pants are fitting and how I am looking in the mirror.


----------



## sassy_mom

I have the jello belly too but I think I am carrying all the weight left in it! I look like I'm smuggling a spare tired around. :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

I would live some support too! I gained 58 lbs and have lost 30. I'd ideally like to lose about 50 more to be what I was when I got married!!


----------



## NellandZack

Woo 39 weeks today and lost more plug :) oh the things I get excited about! Haha


----------



## els1022

Yes to the weight loss support! I gained 40 and lost 30 in the first nine days...I think the first 10 was the first trimester weight I gained. Like I posted earlier I went back to the gym today and I hope it gets me losing today. My appetite is huge, I'm hungry all the time so I don't want to cut too many more calories since I BF.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would like to lose about 50lb I guess but looking at it as any loss will be a good thing. What are your thoughts to a weekly weigh in? We can then report total loss per week and maybe do mini time challenges - like ten weeks till Easter etc, just a thought? We could have a running tally as a document on our FB group which is updated weekly with total loss to date, I don't mind coordinating it with anyone else who wants to?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising nellandzack - you'll soon be excited by baby poo!


----------



## brieri1

We've been giving her gripe water to help her with her gas, and it's helping her get it out, but she's still really upset while she's pushing it out. I think it'll get better as she adjusts to being on the outside.


----------



## ARuppe716

I like the check in... I wouldn't mind having to hold myself accountable with you ladies!! We've already discussed our nipples and lady bits in depth, why shouldn't we help each other lose weight?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Brier - glad the gripe water is helping, have you tried massaging her tummy? My GP recommended it to help stimulate the intestines, within half an hour Archie has poo'd, he recommended just below the belly button, in a clockwise motion and to presh firmly. Archie quite enjoyed it and it was quite settling to see him enjoy it and settle. Might be worth a shot as well as the gripe water. X


----------



## Lillian33

Great idea Sonia!! I need to get some scales, I always just weighed in at my appointments!!

Well done ladies, so much weight lost already!

Brieri, I'm sure you're right that Lilah will get better, if she does continue to suffer, a few of my friends have had great success with taking their babies to an Osteopath to help their tummies. Hopefully you won't get to needing that.

xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

It was recommended to us to bicycle his legs when he has gas... The movement helps get the air moving...


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm happy to set it up and admin it etc, let's see who else wants to join in and we'll go from there.

Archie is seeing a pediatric osteopath on Thursday. It's my regular osteopath who also specialises in children. I'll let you ladies know how it goes and if I see any change in him as a result.


----------



## ARuppe716

Sounds good Sonia! I'm happy to help, as well. I had gained some weight after our wedding due to some anxiety issues as well as job changes that led to me stopping with the running I was doing. I was unhappy about the weight gain but once we started ttc I just focused on eating a regular diet and trying to not stress. My weight really ballooned with my pregnancy- I was so swollen and eating kept my nausea away. I would love nothing more than to get my old body back!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella is growing! :( very cranky mommy right here...

Has anyone noticed they are feeling they are losing their marbles? Like seriously not even understanding what people say...i think im just over tired, or absolutely crazy!! I kept waking up n the night asking my husbnad all these wuestions about baby...maybe shes alli think about...i dont know... All i know is i dont feel like myself at all! :(


----------



## Kaiecee

so i wanted too thanks all u ladies for being here for me when i needed you , but ill be leaving and i wanted to wish all the best with ur new babies and to congradulate the once that are still waiting :)

i've appreciated all that u have done and u really helped me thru my pregnancy and ill never forget 

kim
<3


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm so in need of a mayor weight loss! I love the feeling of my pants looking silly on me now because they are so lose, but I'm dreading seeing my weight on the scale. I keep telling myself I'll do it when my rings fit back on. They kinda fit, but a second later I feel like they are cutting all blood out of my finger lol. I'm in to the lbs. count with you!! I was 35 lbs higher than pp weigh, but around 35 lbs also from wedding. Awful, I know!!!! :(

I have to count my blessings with Matthew. He sleeps wherever and with whomever. Sofa, bed, arms or bassinet. He also burps like a champ, sometimes I'm sitting him up to burp him and he burps haha. And doesn't really cry unless he is hungry, which normally is 1 second after he woke up. I change his diaper when we are changing boob or when we are in the middle of ounces, that way if he wakes up he can go back to sleep with milk.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kaiecee said:


> so i wanted too thanks all u ladies for being here for me when i needed you , but ill be leaving and i wanted to wish all the best with ur new babies and to congradulate the once that are still waiting :)
> 
> i've appreciated all that u have done and u really helped me thru my pregnancy and ill never forget
> 
> kim
> <3

Aww, how come?


----------



## jrowenj

I'm down for weightloss check in!


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I need to spend some time with family and figure out stuff


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ok, I just weighed myself. LOL I'm down 20 lbs, and Matthew is 10 days old. 15 more to go for PP weight, and 100 lbs to my ideal weight... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

@Kaiecee: Well, I wish you the best of luck hun, you will be missed!


----------



## ARuppe716

Best of luck Kim, we will miss you! Will you still be on Facebook?


----------



## sassy_mom

I weighed myself every Friday when I was losing weight. We should pick a day for all of us to do our weigh in. It really helped me when people were holding me accountable for my weight loss. I posted on facebook constantly to have the support. 
I'm not sure what you ladies plan on doing for losing weight but what I found to work for me last time was the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred. She is SO brutal but it works wonders and only has me working out for 20 minutes. This is good when you don't have tons of time to spend working out. Also it works your whole body. I also like to do Zumba - I have that on the wii - and I like to do belly dancing as well. I have no rhythm and look ridiculous but no one can see me so whatever! Walking is also a great way to let the kiddos have some fresh air as well. I power walk with the stroller and my 50lb dog. lol! 
I learned that eating right and exercising is all there is to it. You have to watch your portions! I first started reading about serving sizes and watching calories until I learned the correct amount to eat. After that, I didn't have to count, I just knew how much I should have been eating. Also, I will say the first 30 days is the hardest. If you can make it through that, you will succeed. I fussed and cussed and hated the thought of what I was doing but with DH pushing me and knowing that I wanted to be healthy more than anything, I managed to get through. 
One more thing that I found to help me, watch the scale but don't hold on to it hard. Always remember that muscle weighs more and the scale will not tell you that you have sexy guns instead of a fat gut. :haha::haha: Do watch the numbers but also watch how you look in the mirror and trust how your pants fit. And always listen to what people tell you. If they notice that you are losing weight and say you look great ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: keep going! 
I will need you ladies for those days when I need to vent about how much I miss certain things. Before I would vent about when I desperately wanted that second helping but knew better. I'm so excited that we will have each other for this!! I think we are all going to be hot sexy mamas! :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sassy_mom

Good luck Kim! I hope you figure things out and enjoy your family time!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - thanks the tips.

It's a good idea like you say to pick a weigh in day and we all post our weight for that day or the loss from the week.

Kaicee - all the best hun, we'll miss you x


----------



## sassy_mom

Today was rough and Nikki I feel you on losing my marbles. This is my second baby and I am still trying to figure things out. Each child is SO different!!! I keep asking DH are we doing this right? How about this? Should we do this? AHHHH!!!! I keep telling him I just don't know! I have been so use to my older daughter telling me what she needs or even doing it herself so I find myself going uhhhhh what does this mean???? lol! We will all get through it. I look at my oldest and say 4 years ago, I did this and struggled through and she is beautiful and brilliant so it can't be that bad! 
Chloe slept 5 minutes at a time today. Sometimes 10-15 minutes at a time and I just couldn't figure out why she wouldn't sleep today. Finally it hit me that maybe she needed more food! :dohh: So tonight she took down 4oz and sacked out and is still down. I felt like such a failure today! :dohh: She has been eating 3 and I was wondering when she would bump up to 4. :nope::dohh:


----------



## darkstar

Arrived home from hospital last night and its all been a blur but its so nice to be home and OH is great watching Nash and letting me catch some sleep here and there even if its just 20 mins.

Weight loss support is a great idea!

Nash is doing great but his quick birth meant he has a lot of mucus to clear out he gets some upset with. Hopefully once my milk is in properly it will help with that. 

Nell hope your this is it is coming soon, my mucus increased a day or so before. 

Will post more pics when I get on laptop instead of ereader.

Kim stay in touch? We'll miss you here, maybe you just need a break to regroup?

OH just bought me cream donuts, will start weight loss later lol. Sugar is good two days postpartum! I forgot how tiring newborn life is but that cute face makes it all goo


----------



## sassy_mom

darkstar said:


> Arrived home from hospital last night and its all been a blur but its so nice to be home and OH is great watching Nash and letting me catch some sleep here and there even if its just 20 mins.
> 
> Weight loss support is a great idea!
> 
> Nash is doing great but his quick birth meant he has a lot of mucus to clear out he gets some upset with. Hopefully once my milk is in properly it will help with that.
> 
> Nell hope your this is it is coming soon, my mucus increased a day or so before.
> 
> Will post more pics when I get on laptop instead of ereader.
> 
> Kim stay in touch? We'll miss you here, maybe you just need a break to regroup?
> 
> OH just bought me cream donuts, will start weight loss later lol. Sugar is good two days postpartum! I forgot how tiring newborn life is but that cute face makes it all goo


Glad you are home! It does feel good to be back home. Hope you settle in soon and cannot wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Betheney

sassy_mom said:


> Today was rough and Nikki I feel you on losing my marbles. This is my second baby and I am still trying to figure things out. Each child is SO different!!! I keep asking DH are we doing this right? How about this? Should we do this? AHHHH!!!! I keep telling him I just don't know! I have been so use to my older daughter telling me what she needs or even doing it herself so I find myself going uhhhhh what does this mean???? lol! We will all get through it. I look at my oldest and say 4 years ago, I did this and struggled through and she is beautiful and brilliant so it can't be that bad!
> Chloe slept 5 minutes at a time today. Sometimes 10-15 minutes at a time and I just couldn't figure out why she wouldn't sleep today. Finally it hit me that maybe she needed more food! :dohh: So tonight she took down 4oz and sacked out and is still down. I felt like such a failure today! :dohh: She has been eating 3 and I was wondering when she would bump up to 4. :nope::dohh:

Don't feel bad sassy. This happens sometimes. I had Eva sitting in poo once for hours as I couldn't smell it. She screamed for so long and I just couldn't figure out why. When I finally changed her she had patches of weepy burnt skin all over her bum that took weeks to heal. How much of a fail was that! !!! Didn't even occur to me to check, how effing dumb.

Formula must be hard. Remi feeds anywhere from hourly to 4 hourly and from 5 mins to 40 mins. Must be hard with formula as the babies can't control it like they do with breast feeding.

&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy, don't feel bad I've been feeling the same. I felt like anything that went wrong was my fault as I'm the main carer if you like. I was blaming myself for the bf issues, the tongue tie, the nappy rash etc - think it's all part of the journey. I'm no expert as this is my first but feel much better today x :hugs: to you x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh wow!!! I can relate to the increase in formula too!!

Ella was on 2oz every 3-4 hrs... Well today she was up and just cranky all day so I kept feeding her every 2 hrs on demand the 2oz and I couldn't believe she was taking it.. I was in the mall with her today and she jut was very very cranky.. So I fed again..!got home and fed again an hour water... Then she slept 6 hrs and took a full 4oz!!!!! Whoa.....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Later* not water*


Good luck kaixee!! We will miss u!


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's so hard to judge how much they want. Archie has taken 4oz all day and night, we upped him from 3oz last Friday as he was guzzling it down and always wanted more. Then this morning he wakes and only took 1oz x


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:

Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(

Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blossom - after my sweep I walked loads, used my ball loads and really upped the raspberry leaf tea - about 30 hrs after I thought well that hasn't worked and looked ahead to my induction. An hour later I had a huge bloody show and 4 hrs later I was in active labour. Hope it works for you x


----------



## oorweeistyin

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:
> 
> Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(
> 
> Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:

Blossom I'm exactly the same, the only difference seems to be is that my oh is here. He is military and we are lucky enough that I got him back for 3 weeks (although the cabin fever is proving difficult)

I have a sweep on Thursday morning and I'm really hopeful that it works as with my first I ended up with an emcs at 40+5 after a failed induction. It was horrendous and I really want a vbac, I've convinced myself that I'll go through all this wait and then when all else fails ill end up with a section anyway.

I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever....none, zilch, nada, nil!!

I'll wait it out with you if you like, pm if you need to rant :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

So Oliver has been a pretty good sleeper getting at least one block at night of 3-4 hours and only needing to be fed twice. Well it was my first night solo since dh goes back to work today and little guy has decided to wake every 90 minutes plus my cat has decided that she wants to be psychotic. I'm exhausted and dh will be getting up soon from his full nights sleep :(


----------



## BlossomJ

oorweeistyin said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:
> 
> Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(
> 
> Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:
> 
> Blossom I'm exactly the same, the only difference seems to be is that my oh is here. He is military and we are lucky enough that I got him back for 3 weeks (although the cabin fever is proving difficult)
> 
> I have a sweep on Thursday morning and I'm really hopeful that it works as with my first I ended up with an emcs at 40+5 after a failed induction. It was horrendous and I really want a vbac, I've convinced myself that I'll go through all this wait and then when all else fails ill end up with a section anyway.
> 
> I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever....none, zilch, nada, nil!!
> 
> I'll wait it out with you if you like, pm if you need to rant :hugs:Click to expand...

DH will be coming either when I go into labour, or am induced, or on Friday, which ever is sooner. He's only a couple of hours away but I hope he makes it as my labour was quicker than that last time with the induction (so opposite to you!). I'll have my mum if he doesn't though. Please feel free to rant to me too... I totally get it!

I've had the odd day where I've had regular BH for a while & felt like something could happen, but on the whole there's not much going on. You're right - it really does just feel like waiting it out now & I'm pretty sure it'll end like last time too! Hopefully we'll be wrong! I'd love you to get your vbac though. The thought of a section scares me, but I'll go with whatever needs to be done for the baby to be safe.

Sonia - Thanks for that... Will definitely be going for a good long walk after the sweep! I joined in with DS at toddler gymnastics, went for a walk and did a mini dance workout yesterday, but that didn't do much. Hopefully the sweep will get things going if I can't do it myself in the next 24 hours. Booked in for 9.45am!


----------



## BlossomJ

ARuppe716 said:


> So Oliver has been a pretty good sleeper getting at least one block at night of 3-4 hours and only needing to be fed twice. Well it was my first night solo since dh goes back to work today and little guy has decided to wake every 90 minutes plus my cat has decided that she wants to be psychotic. I'm exhausted and dh will be getting up soon from his full nights sleep :(

DS was such a bad sleeper & I found it really hard, but at least he was consistently bad & I think my body just got used to it eventually. I think it's almost worse when they give you a false sense of security for a while & then throw a spanner in the works or change their pattern :hugs: Hope it's a one off and that the cat behaves!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Blossom... Here's hoping it was a weird night. It was the first night out of the car seat in awhile bc his congestion is better so I'm sure that had something to do with it!


----------



## darkstar

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:
> 
> Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(
> 
> Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:

When my contractions started in the morning around 25 mins apart I knew they were more than bh and probably early labour. OH suggested dtd so we did and made sure both of us O,'d. My show came about an hour later. May have been coincidence but I think it at least expedited things


----------



## BlossomJ

darkstar said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:
> 
> Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(
> 
> Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:
> 
> When my contractions started in the morning around 25 mins apart I knew they were more than bh and probably early labour. OH suggested dtd so we did and made sure both of us O,'d. My show came about an hour later. May have been coincidence but I think it at least expedited thingsClick to expand...

Well DH should hopefully be here before I'm induced, so we'll give it a go if possible, but we're staying at my parents (just while I have the baby). Guess we'll have to be quiet! :haha:


----------



## darkstar

Typing one handed during a 2am breastfeed, he slept 3 hours straight since 11, phew! 

Good luck to you girls still waiting. I left hospital less than a day after birth and while loading up the car a labouring couple were entering. We exchanged smiles and it was very surreal since I had entered pg the same way 21 hours earlier.


----------



## Lilahbear

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:
> 
> Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(
> 
> Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:[/QUOTE
> 
> Im not sure if its what put me in labour or not, but we dtd in the morning and I went in to labour that night. I also had some pineapple thay day, but not a huge amount (just a fruit pot). I had no symptoms what so ever until my waters broke.


----------



## Lilahbear

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Kaiecee. Hope everything works out. Pop back whenever you feel like it! :hugs:
> 
> Feels weird that people are leaving & I'm still waiting for a baby & not even at my due date. I don't know if it's because it's my second child, but no one is remotely interested in whether it is coming any time soon (don't mean you guys!) - it's the opposite of when you girls were getting pestered for news. I guess they know I'll tell them when something happens, but I'm feeling a little lonely & fed up & missing friends & DH now :(
> 
> Did any of you do anything that you think actually put you into labour? My sweep is tomorrow & induction is probably less than a week away now, but I'd rather avoid it as I so wanted to do it on my own. Don't know why I'm so glum today :shrug:

Im not sure if its what put me in labour or not, but we dtd in the morning and I went in to labour that night. I also had some pineapple thay day, but not a huge amount (just a fruit pot). I had no symptoms what so ever until my waters broke.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilahbear

Oops not quite sure what happened with that post.


----------



## els1022

sassy_mom said:


> Today was rough and Nikki I feel you on losing my marbles. This is my second baby and I am still trying to figure things out. Each child is SO different!!! I keep asking DH are we doing this right? How about this? Should we do this? AHHHH!!!! I keep telling him I just don't know! I have been so use to my older daughter telling me what she needs or even doing it herself so I find myself going uhhhhh what does this mean???? lol! We will all get through it. I look at my oldest and say 4 years ago, I did this and struggled through and she is beautiful and brilliant so it can't be that bad!
> Chloe slept 5 minutes at a time today. Sometimes 10-15 minutes at a time and I just couldn't figure out why she wouldn't sleep today. Finally it hit me that maybe she needed more food! :dohh: So tonight she took down 4oz and sacked out and is still down. I felt like such a failure today! :dohh: She has been eating 3 and I was wondering when she would bump up to 4. :nope::dohh:

This is baby 4, including the twins, for me and I agree Sassy. I asked DH last night if it felt like our first baby for him too. He said yes so I felt better. This is our first full term baby and first exclusively BF baby. She's so much more alert and needy than our others. She didn't settle til 2:30 am last night and I cried along with her for a while til DH took her downstairs so I could get some rest. I slept soundly from about 12:30-2:30 then she slept with me but was pretty restless. She's six weeks tomorrow and I hope she gets over this little hump of fussiness bc I'm very frustrated. :cry:


----------



## prayingforbby

Finally had my baby this morning! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20130122_135012.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mellywelly

Congrats prayingforbby!

Midwife came yesterday and Jake is back to birth weight!!!

And today I got into a pair of jeans!!!! Just the one pair fit lol but getting there!

Jake has been awake for the past 2 nights from his 3/3:30 feed until 6am, we are both shattered, its hard trying to keep him quiet so he doesn't wake ds.


----------



## NellandZack

Hey ladies did any of you have nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea sometime before labor? Wow am I nauseous and having terrible diarrhea. Sorry TMI just not sure if its normal. I go to the doctor later today.


----------



## jellybeans

NellandZack said:


> Hey ladies did any of you have nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea sometime before labor? Wow am I nauseous and having terrible diarrhea. Sorry TMI just not sure if its normal. I go to the doctor later today.

Ive read thats quite common hun :flower: good luck at the docs later! X


----------



## fingersxxd

Blossom i did nipple stimulation and sat on my ball the whole night before I went into labour. 

Anyone having their little boys circumcized? I know it's not common in the UK...


----------



## BlossomJ

Prayingforbby - Beautiful!

Nell - Good luck! Hope that's what it is!

Fingers xxd - I was going to do that, but I started leaking colostrum & it was a bit messy! As for the circumcision, it never really crossed my mind as it's not that common in the UK as you say. Having said that, DS has a slight issue which will resolve when the skin separates fully, but wouldn't have occurred had he been circumcised. I think there are pros & cons, but I stillprobably wouldn't do it if I had another boy.


----------



## ARuppe716

We had ours circumcised but I'm in the US... I let dh make the choice. It healed quickly and is find now.

Oliver had a dr appt this morning... Cold is just about gone! And he's gained almost 2 oz a day this past week and is now 8lb 2oz :)


----------



## DittyByrd

Blossom - We DTD and my water started leaking about 2 hrs later. However, the doctor said it was unlikely that sex actually caused my water to break because my cervix was closed.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Now that we cracked 8lbs I tried Oliver in the moby wrap I purchased. He is currently sound asleep against me, my hands are free, and my life is forever changed!! Haha


----------



## brieri1

It was a long night. Lilah didn't want to sleep most of the night, and when she did sleep, she wanted me to stay awake, so she'd wake up every time I'd try to lay down with her. I eventually got a couple hours in, but I think it was just because she was so worn out. In other news, she's had 3 stool diapers since midnight, so I think she's finally gotten over her constipation. She certainly is a lot less fussy. My husband thinks she doesn't like him because she's so much more calm with me. I keep trying to explain to him that I've been her world for the last nine months and now I'm her food source, it isn't a dislike for him, but he's discouraged. I don't know how to make him feel more confident in his parenting, I think he's doing great with her. 

As for the ladies asking if we did anything to start labor, I took black and blue cohosh and 2 oz. of castor oil. I don't suggest trying it because while it did send me into labor, I was in labor for 21 hours and pushed another hour and a half on top of that. It might have gone that way anyway, but there's no point in tempting fate. It was extremely rough and I was so drained of energy by the end, it was hard to enjoy those first hours with my baby girl.


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> It was a long night. Lilah didn't want to sleep most of the night, and when she did sleep, she wanted me to stay awake, so she'd wake up every time I'd try to lay down with her. I eventually got a couple hours in, but I think it was just because she was so worn out. In other news, she's had 3 stool diapers since midnight, so I think she's finally gotten over her constipation. She certainly is a lot less fussy. My husband thinks she doesn't like him because she's so much more calm with me. I keep trying to explain to him that I've been her world for the last nine months and now I'm her food source, it isn't a dislike for him, but he's discouraged. I don't know how to make him feel more confident in his parenting, I think he's doing great with her.
> 
> As for the ladies asking if we did anything to start labor, I took black and blue cohosh and 2 oz. of castor oil. I don't suggest trying it because while it did send me into labor, I was in labor for 21 hours and pushed another hour and a half on top of that. It might have gone that way anyway, but there's no point in tempting fate. It was extremely rough and I was so drained of energy by the end, it was hard to enjoy those first hours with my baby girl.

Have your DH do some skin to skin. It might help.


----------



## sassy_mom

So today was the first day I used the cloth diapers .... :dohh: So far, I'd rather continue trashing the planet. :haha: These diapers are so bulky on her and the cloth didn't absorb her pee. I'm doing some more research into them and I think I know why ... apparently you have to wash them a million times with detergent before using to break down the natural oils in the materials to make them absorb. I washed them 3 times (I believe that is what the label instructed) however I make my own laundry soap so I am wondering if it wasn't enough to break down the oils therefore doing me no good. And what good does it do if you are trying to be green and all that just to junk the diaper back up with chemicals??? That is why I wanted to do cloth. We had an issue with all the chemicals in regular diapers and with our oldest we had to try so many of those to see which wouldn't break out her skin. 
I know this is the first time using them but how frustrating that I was to be so disappointed on something I had my hopes really high on. She's in another cloth diaper at the moment so we'll see in a little while how this does. :shrug:


----------



## ARuppe716

Brieri- dh and I had the exact same conversation!


----------



## fingersxxd

Sassy - re cloth diapers, I washed mine using a way about 10 times and they didn't fit DD until she was 2 months. I used disposables until then. Good luck.

Brieri - my OH was a little like that at the beginning with my first. My trick, I wasn't pumping but I was exclusively breast feeding, so after a feed I went to the grocery store or for a walk or whatever for some to myself and left her with him. He couldn't soothe her by feeding so he would cuddle her skin to skin and use his pinky (nail down) as a soother in her mouth if she still fussed. It was a great way to avoid a pacifier. And after a couple alone trips for me, he felt totally confident and she was smitten with her daddy.


----------



## sassy_mom

fingersxxd said:


> Sassy - re cloth diapers, I washed mine using a way about 10 times and they didn't fit DD until she was 2 months. I used disposables until then. Good luck.
> 
> Brieri - my OH was a little like that at the beginning with my first. My trick, I wasn't pumping but I was exclusively breast feeding, so after a feed I went to the grocery store or for a walk or whatever for some to myself and left her with him. He couldn't soothe her by feeding so he would cuddle her skin to skin and use his pinky (nail down) as a soother in her mouth if she still fussed. It was a great way to avoid a pacifier. And after a couple alone trips for me, he felt totally confident and she was smitten with her daddy.

Did you like them after you started using them? Which brand did you use? I have the gdiapers and have read great reviews on them. Everyone who uses them seems to love them ... I just want to get to that point. lol!


----------



## DittyByrd

sassy_mom said:


> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Sassy - re cloth diapers, I washed mine using a way about 10 times and they didn't fit DD until she was 2 months. I used disposables until then. Good luck.
> 
> Brieri - my OH was a little like that at the beginning with my first. My trick, I wasn't pumping but I was exclusively breast feeding, so after a feed I went to the grocery store or for a walk or whatever for some to myself and left her with him. He couldn't soothe her by feeding so he would cuddle her skin to skin and use his pinky (nail down) as a soother in her mouth if she still fussed. It was a great way to avoid a pacifier. And after a couple alone trips for me, he felt totally confident and she was smitten with her daddy.
> 
> Did you like them after you started using them? Which brand did you use? I have the gdiapers and have read great reviews on them. Everyone who uses them seems to love them ... I just want to get to that point. lol!Click to expand...

I have BumGenius and am waiting to use them for when Violet is bigger. She's not even 8lbs yet and that's the starting weight for the Onesize diapers. I only washed them once but used the recommended detergent and no fabric softener.

All that being said, I still have another box of newborn disposables and 2 boxes of size 1. I don't anticipate using the cloth for a bit longer because of the size - she'd swim in them.


----------



## darkstar

NellandZack said:


> Hey ladies did any of you have nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea sometime before labor? Wow am I nauseous and having terrible diarrhea. Sorry TMI just not sure if its normal. I go to the doctor later today.

I had diorrhea the morning I went into labour but only once. My main indicator was that the contractions were hurting more than the bh I had been having and that I could feel them building and peaking like waves and they got more and more painful as the day went on even though irregular. I had some back pain while walking around too, never had back pain in my pregnancy before that. HTH!


----------



## darkstar

Melly - great Jake is back to bw

Fingers - not circumcising our boy

I forgot how much after pains hurt! They suck!


----------



## sassy_mom

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: 

You ladies feel free to laugh hysterically at my stupidity....

I put the cloth insert in ... facing the wrong direction. :dohh::dohh: So it wasn't absorbing because I had it on the wrong way. I feel like an idiot. :haha::haha: Way to go sleep deprivation and not paying attention. I think one side is fleece and the other hemp ... I had the fleece side up instead of the hemp. The second insert I put on her worked just fine. :thumbup: 

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## NellandZack

Just got back from my appt. no progress :( some how the doctor said I was 1 cm today when last week I was 1.5 cm. ugh! Not sure if he really knows. Head is still very low. Next appointment is 2 days past my due date I hope I don't make it. Fingers crossed! They seem to think my diarrhea is dietary or viral. "/


----------



## sassy_mom

NellandZack said:


> Just got back from my appt. no progress :( some how the doctor said I was 1 cm today when last week I was 1.5 cm. ugh! Not sure if he really knows. Head is still very low. Next appointment is 2 days past my due date I hope I don't make it. Fingers crossed! They seem to think my diarrhea is dietary or viral. "/

Sorry you didn't get better news. Hopefully things will happen for you soon!! I know how bad the waiting is.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

sassy_mom said:


> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> You ladies feel free to laugh hysterically at my stupidity....
> 
> I put the cloth insert in ... facing the wrong direction. :dohh::dohh: So it wasn't absorbing because I had it on the wrong way. I feel like an idiot. :haha::haha: Way to go sleep deprivation and not paying attention. I think one side is fleece and the other hemp ... I had the fleece side up instead of the hemp. The second insert I put on her worked just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Awww! LOL I'm glad that it wasn't your detergent haha. 
I've done crazy things too while being tired lately, no worries. Last night I took a nap while hubby held Matthew, when I woke up I was looking for him all over the bed... :dohh: was about to start freaking out because I couldn't find him hahaha.


----------



## BlossomJ

Deedee - :haha: I used to do that... even now if I'm driving somewhere without DS I'll start thinking that he's being really quiet, then freak out for a split second that I've forgotten him, then remember that he's with someone else!

Sassy - Glad you figured it out! Sounds like an easy enough mistake :)

Nell - Sorry you didn't get better news & hope you're feeling better. It could still happen suddenly though! I'm getting checked for progress & getting my sweep tomorrow morning.


----------



## ARuppe716

I sleep with a body pillow and when I wake up in the middle of the night I always have a panic moment where I think it's baby and I somehow fell asleep with him cuddled in my arms and I'm squishing him!!


----------



## La Mere

Sassy- :haha: thats great! I am glad it was something as simple as that and not your detergent.

DeeDee- hehe, i've done that. But its worse since Sam does end up sleeping with us.

Fingers- we will be curcumcising our boy. It was both of our decision.

Kim- wish you the best, hope you get everything sorted out that you need to. We will miss you.


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> Deedee - :haha: I used to do that... even now if I'm driving somewhere without DS I'll start thinking that he's being really quiet, then freak out for a split second that I've forgotten him, then remember that he's with someone else!
> 
> Sassy - Glad you figured it out! Sounds like an easy enough mistake :)
> 
> Nell - Sorry you didn't get better news & hope you're feeling better. It could still happen suddenly though! I'm getting checked for progress & getting my sweep tomorrow morning.

Aw good luck! I hope you have better news than me and that sweep gets you on your way! :)


----------



## Lillian33

Huge congrats Prayingforbby!!!

Oh Sassy, we all make silly sleep deprivation mistakes don't worry! Good on you for using cloth already :)

Sorry you hadn't made any progress Nell, I have everything crossed you don't make it to your next appt! 

Good luck Blossom, hoping your bean comes soon!

We're so close to having all our babies, so exciting!

xxx


----------



## La Mere

Congrats prayingforbaby! 

I can't wait until the last of our jellybeans arrive!

Here are a couple pics of my darlings!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-20 06.57.01.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









2013-01-17 16.29.07.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sassy_mom

I don't know what is going on and I am at my wits end ... 

Every time Chloe eats, she will latch on to the bottle, do quick sucks without swallowing (like a comfort suck) and then let go and scream because she isn't getting any food. After about 5-10 minutes of taking the bottle out and trying again she will all of a sudden just open up and start drinking properly. This is happening every single time she eats and it is wearing me out with the constant screaming for food. DH thought perhaps the hole is too small on the bottle so she thinks she isn't getting any in her mouth. He made a tiny, tiny cut in one of the nipple to open it slightly but we haven't tried it yet as she doesn't need to eat again. She also is still not sleeping very much through the day and she cries a lot for me to hold her. I did find a white noise sampler that I am playing right now and .... well she was asleep ...:dohh: I was going to say that seems to help but never mind she is up again. This only happens in the day time. At night, she wakes up, eats (still fights with the bottle), and goes back to sleep. She is sleeping 3 hours at a time but during the day I can only get her to sleep in my arms and even then she won't stay asleep long. I really feel like I am doing something wrong or missing something. I make 4 oz bottles, make sure she is clean and dry, swaddle her, don't swaddle, rock, bounce, walk with her ... we've tried her swing which she hates .... Does anyone have any idea what is going on???? :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Also I wanted to add, she burps good, not constipated, wetting diapers just fine, no signs of painful gas ....


----------



## DeedeeBeester

@Sassy: Maybe it is the nipple. I know Matthew gets a little anxious about eating and will go a tin crazy looking for nipple even if it's already in front of him. Can only imagine if the nipple was too small, he'd go coco. I hope it is hun.

@La Mere: Beautiful kiddos!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella is only on like 2.5-3 oz...i feel like she should be eating more? Am i wrong? She will eat every 3-4 hrs during the day and at night she will eat 4oz..sleep 6hrs then back to 2.5-3 oz every 3-4 hrs....


----------



## ARuppe716

When we were in the hospital and bottle feeding expressed milk and formula we were told not to give any more than 2oz for the first two weeks... Not sure what it should be now? I left a 2 oz bottle when my parents babysat and Oliver quickly ate the whole thing and would have taken more...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Okay...then that sounds about right i guess...shell be 3 weeks friday.... Im always worried about something or other!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - I'd try a new teat, maybe that will work. I know with Archie we changed from slow flow to vari flow and he feeds much better.

Archie is on 4oz formula and sometimes feeds every three hours, sometimes every four, sometimes every two! Midwife still recommends to demand feed here until 8 weeks and a eating pattern established. I don't like feeding him every two hours so try to hang him out till three with a pacifier or give him just an oz (sometimes of water). I'd say that if baby is showing signs that would drink more maybe make bottles up to the next oz and if they take it then great, if not than no harm done. That's what the midwife recommended to us, and also don't be surprised if suddenly goes back to only drinking what he previously was, it may be growth spurt. Archie will sometimes take 4oz, sometimes do 3 and other times would probably take 5 if I made it (we're not going there anytime soon though!)


----------



## ARuppe716

I agree... I think the recommended amount is probably an average of what's needed but your baby will cue you. It's the same with bf- some feedings are close together and some are far apart, some meals really short and sometimes he would stay forever if I'd let him! Our job is to make sure their needs are met and they are happy!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh, if Matthew drank only 2 onz every 3 hours I wouldn't sleep and he would cry all the time. He eats around 3 in average. I just think he is built big. Nurse at pediatrician told me could even do 2 every 2 hours, so pretty spot on. I express 2.5 every 3 hours, so have to still top it off with some formula. today he slept for 4 hours and demanded more milk when he woke up. I'm just going as he asks. ???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea thats what ive been doing, demand feeding.... Its exhausting sometimes lol..i just hate to see her fuss!... Hubby on the other hand will just let her cry, i hate it!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh Sassy I'm sorry you're having a rough time :( Harry does that on the breast sometimes but I think his is gas. As the other ladies said, perhaps try another nipple or a different brand of bottle maybe? Hopefully your hubby's idea works & she settles into drinking properly soon. Big hugs x


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks ladies! Tried the bottle with the slightly bigger nipple and we only had one time that she pulled on the nipple. I took her off, calmed her down, burped her and she went right back to eating. :thumbup: 
She is taking 3-4 oz. She tends to eat 4oz after a good sleep. Sometimes during the day, she is still only taking 2 so I never know how much she will eat. I'm just always prepared. 
I'm so exhausted after today. My oldest had a rough night and was having some pains ... so I had both girls crying and this was just as DH was walking out the door for work. :dohh: I'm about to head to bed to try and get some rest after this day. Here is hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Soniamillie01

:hugs: sassy

I've got to get up and out of the house by 8.30am, it's currently 5.55am and I swear Archie can sense it so wants to feed / be cuddled all night. I'm exhausted


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,
I know I dont post on here much but just wanted to say we had a little girl. Ivy fiona born 13th jan weighing 7lb 14oz. She is just perfect and we are so in love. It was truly something else watching my OH fall instantly and unconditionally in love at first site.
She was 3 days early. It was quite funny, we went to bed the night of the 12th and I was always paranoid about my waters breaking on my mattress so I had a garbage bag and towel under the sheet, this night I said to OH my towel is too low, he said its fine but I knew he just didn't want to get up to adjust the sheet. I no sooner laid down and jumped straight back up saying my waters had broken. This was at 11pm. Contractions started immediately and were 2 mins apart but only lasting 20 to 40 seconds. We went to the hospital at 1am and they wanted to monitor ivy. She was posterior so laying on my back was the worst. She had me is that position for 1 and a half hours and gave me panadeine forte. She then examined me and I was only 3-4cm dialated. She said it would be a long while and even tho I had delivered before (we lost our son at 18 weeks) and proceeded to tell me that delivering a fetus is very different. He was not a fetus to us he was our son ans she was incredibly insensative. By this stage I was just furious with her and she tried to get my OH and sister to leave. Luckily they didn't. She then chucked us in a room and left until about 6am. She examined me again and was shocked to see I was now 9cm. She rushed me to the delivery suite and I requested an epidural and she laughed as it was too late so I had to settle for the gas. I began pushing but ivy just wouldn't budge. Another hour and a half later still nothing so she had to be vacuumed out. I was cut but she came out all at once and I tore so badly I had a 3rd degree tear. I had to be taken to surgery to be stitched up. I'm terrified I'll never be the same down there again or it'll affect any future births I have. It's now day 10 for me and I think I'm doing ok. 

I have been trying to read and catch up as these discussions are so helpful! Especially about bf'ding and the baby blues. I had a terrible day yesterday it seemed like she just didnt want me at all. She was awake for 5 hours and only napped on and off for 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## BlossomJ

Nell & Lillian - Thank you! I'm a little excited in case it works! Hope so!

Sassy - So sorry she's been exhausting you. Hopefully you've cracked it with the bottle teats! Hope your older daughter is feeling better too :hugs:

River - Glad your little girl arrived safely, even though it doesn't sound like the best experience! Hope you heal well - it will take a while, but you'll get there! :hugs: Love the name by the way... We're actually considering Fiona Ivy for our little one (the other way around to you - we've got 4 picked out though) :D

Sonia - How nice of him! Hope you're ok today & he lets you catch up on some sleep later :hugs:

I'm not sleeping to well either. Feels like I'm awake all night between toilet trips and rib pain!


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea thats what ive been doing, demand feeding.... Its exhausting sometimes lol..i just hate to see her fuss!... Hubby on the other hand will just let her cry, i hate it!

My DH never seemed to be as bothered by DS crying as I was & wouldn't try to get to the bottom of it very quickly. Does it just sound way worse to us mums?... Or does it get them out of doing as much? :haha:

La Mere - Lovely :D


----------



## Lillian33

Congratulations River!! Thank you for sharing your story, sorry your midwife/nurse was so insensitive & awful. Bet Ivy makes the whole experience worth it :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats River!!

So after our nighttime shenanigans yesterday, Oliver decided to give me almost 5 straight hours! He probably would have kept sleeping but I didn't want my boobies to wait too long! But I feel like a new person! I was exhausted going to bed last night, this was much needed. And dh locked the cat out of the room to make sure we had a little peace... Seemed to work well and the cat doesn't even seem upset!


----------



## BlossomJ

That's great ARuppe! Hope today goes just as well :D


----------



## ellahopesky

anyone else still waiting? im due in 2 days!! x


----------



## oorweeistyin

ellahopesky said:


> anyone else still waiting? im due in 2 days!! x

Yep, I'm due in 3 :wacko:

How you getting on, any developments?

:hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

yup i'm still waiting i'm 4 days over!!


----------



## ellahopesky

no real signs for me yet i dont think! a few niggly pains here and there but thats it. my last 2 were 7 and 6 days overdue so this baby will probably be overdue too! people are driving me crazy telling me "oh not long now!" - it feels like its forever away! got a sweep booked in for 31st jan so hoping things start happening before then. how about you oorweeistyin?

hope things start happening for you soon jellybeans! any signs at all?


----------



## oorweeistyin

ellahopesky said:


> no real signs for me yet i dont think! a few niggly pains here and there but thats it. my last 2 were 7 and 6 days overdue so this baby will probably be overdue too! people are driving me crazy telling me "oh not long now!" - it feels like its forever away! got a sweep booked in for 31st jan so hoping things start happening before then. how about you oorweeistyin?
> 
> hope things start happening for you soon jellybeans! any signs at all?

Hi Ella, absolutely nothing :wacko: I have a sweep in the morning so I hope that it works! 

I know I have texts everyday since last week....is he here, any twinges? Aaaarrrrrgh if he was surely I would have told them lol :baby:

Yep my last was late and then a failed induction, ended up emcs.....so getting anxious as desperate for a vbac.

Oh jellybeans how you coping? :hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

i'm getting impatient lol getting uncomfortable...my midwife refused me a sweep yesterday
:( so not impressed she didn't even give me an induction date! i feel like i'm going to be pregnant forever!! 

i have had some BH's but they disappear it's so frustrating!! It feels like our little girl doesn't want to come out and meet us lol


----------



## Betheney

Just here to give you ladies some hope. I had zero symptoms leading up to labour. Then at 39+3 my waters spontaneously broke!!! So don't lose all hope just because you've had nihjt symptoms.

But my waters broke at 6am and the night before I was jogging and kicking around a football. So it might of had something to do with it.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Jellybeans why did she refuse to do sweep?

I'm consultant led so I think that is the reason that I'm getting mine 2 days before EDD. They know I'm desperate for vbac and the longer they let me go the less likely that is to happen for me :wacko:

Betheney I can hardly walk never mind play football! lol


----------



## Betheney

Lol oh you poor thing.

My cousin was offered a sweep at bang on 37 weeks because she was considered full term which is crazy if you ask me.


----------



## jrowenj

Amanda, glad to hear Oliver let you get refreshed!


----------



## jellybeans

oorweeistyin said:


> Jellybeans why did she refuse to do sweep?
> 
> I'm consultant led so I think that is the reason that I'm getting mine 2 days before EDD. They know I'm desperate for vbac and the longer they let me go the less likely that is to happen for me :wacko:
> 
> Betheney I can hardly walk never mind play football! lol

apparently it's because my cervix is probably still closed...that was her words....she didn't even do an examination to see if it was closed or not if it had been then i wouldn't of minded...she said because i was only 3 days over it's likely it wouldn't do anything so she'll give me one at my next appointment which is 41+3 or 40+10 as she put it....she just seems lazy to me and didn't want to help me! i'm hoping i won't get to my appointment next week!!! 

As my OH walked out the room he looked at the other people waiting and said "if you've got any sense change your midwife" :haha: that was the highlight of my appointment!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks, Jaime! It was much needed!!

Ill keep my fingers crossed for all you ladies still waiting... I hope you meet your little ones soon!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Either that or she is a really gifted midwife with the talent of X-ray vision :growlmad:

It makes me mad over here when they do that, I think she was just being lazy.....I hope you don't have to go 10 days over :nope:

37 weeks is on the other hand a ridiculous time to offer one ppppfffft.

I am so grumpy harrumph:dohh:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Amanda, thank you and glad Oliver is settling into the routine.

Jellybeans.......I missed your OH's statement before, lmao good on him. I think some MW's think we are stupid and forget there is so much info available on tinternet theses days!! 

Fx for you hon xx


----------



## jellybeans

oorweeistyin said:


> Amanda, thank you and glad Oliver is settling into the routine.
> 
> Jellybeans.......I missed your OH's statement before, lmao good on him. I think some MW's think we are stupid and forget there is so much info available on tinternet theses days!!
> 
> Fx for you hon xx

she's just annoying full stop lool i will be complaining about her after little one is born because the quality of care has been awful!! and thank you hon!! you too!!


----------



## els1022

Finally got a little rest, too, Amanda! I laid down with Katie right after her bath at 8 and we slept til 12, then just up for feeds a few times til 8 am! I'm glad Oliver let you rest!!:thumbup:


----------



## BlossomJ

Had my sweep this morning & I'm achy, but no contractions so far. I'm not sure it's going to do anything. I'm 2cm dilated and cervix length is also 2cm.

The bloodflow through the chord was better this week, so they have bumped the induction back to 3rd Feb, with another sweep in between on the 30th Jan. I'm ok with that now I know that babba is doing ok in there as I'd rather go on my own, even if that means overdue. There seriously isn't any more room left in there though! Hope she hurries up - if nothing else I want to see DH again (he was going to come this week, but may not now the inductions has been moved :()

Good luck to all you other overdue & waiting mommas!


----------



## ARuppe716

Els- glad you got some rest too... It really does wonders!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Maybe this will get things moving Blossom!!! Fingers crossed for you that it does!


----------



## BlossomJ

sassy_mom said:


> Maybe this will get things moving Blossom!!! Fingers crossed for you that it does!

Thank you!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hope all is well with ginger... I've been following her on Facebook. Seems like she's got a lot going on...


----------



## sassy_mom

Glad that you guys are getting some rest!! :thumbup: Today has been much better. Chloe has been eating well and THANKFULLY sleeping. I was starting to worry she wouldn't sleep anywhere but her bassinet but she is out cold today in her big crib. :happydance: I wish I could be sleeping but having a 4 year old means no naps. I am trying to take it easy and relax since Chloe isn't crying and constantly wanting to be in my arms. I even managed to make some banana bread with my 4 year old! :thumbup: 

I want to get back to working out so badly but my ribs are still very sore and I don't want to aggravate it and make it worse. If it wasn't for that, I would have started back this week. I wonder how long it will take to heal?? :shrug: I'm ready to get things going. I can't wait to be back in my old jeans. I'm seriously tired of wearing my maternity pants. They are loose and don't really fit but it is all I have so I make do. I refuse to buy bigger pants. I got my old jeans on, just can't button them. I have a goal to really push myself and get back down as quick as possible. I'd love to have a date night with DH where I can wear something really awesome. :haha: Make him drool a little! :haha::haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hard to believe that Grayson is already a week old today. It's already happening, he is growing too fast! I've set up his appt for his circumcision. I told my husband that he is taking him. I took our last son. For those wondering weather or not to get it done, DO NOT google it...:( I did it last time and I think it traumatized me.

BF isn't going very well. Even with the shield I have cracked nipples. I cant get the left one to heal. The pain on latch makes me want to scream. When baby pulled off yesterday there was a blood clot in the shield! From everything I've read it can be pretty normal, but now Im scared to death to let him nurse from that side even though I know I need too. 

Is anyone else already thinking about more children? This is number 4 for us and although I would love another I don't know if I want to hear it from the peanut gallery. Seems like everyone has something to say about the number of kids I should have.

Pictures of little man at 6 days old :D
 



Attached Files:







0041.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies.

Hope all those still waiting have done news for us soon, fingers crossed it happens soon and those sweeps help!

Aruppe - yah for sleep! Archie did 10-2am then 3-5 and was then restless 5-7, but the three hrs I got 11-2 felt amazing!

Tongue tie was done today and it was just horrible. He screamed, I cried, my mum cried - it was emotional lol! Hopefully he'll feed better now. Think we're in for a long night!


----------



## jellybeans

wonder if anyone can answer this question....i just heard a pop noise come from my bump and it was like when you pop a bubble on some bubble wrap :shrug: anyone know what it could be and have you had it?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh i swear its one thing after the other!! 

Were all huddled upstairs while hubby works because our oil heat wont kick on downstairs!! :(. Its like 0 degrees out today! Freeezing! Luckily the upstairs works but i dont even wanna run downstairs for bottles its so cold...someone is coming to look at it within two hrs but my god..one thing after the other...in the past 3 months, between our two cars weve dropped 3,000$ to fix them... Im so tired of it all!

Blah, sorry just ranting....


----------



## oorweeistyin

jellybeans said:


> wonder if anyone can answer this question....i just heard a pop noise come from my bump and it was like when you pop a bubble on some bubble wrap :shrug: anyone know what it could be and have you had it?


Hey honey, the only time I've heard of that is when people have described the noise with their waters breaking. Have you had any wetness at all? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BlossomJ said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yea thats what ive been doing, demand feeding.... Its exhausting sometimes lol..i just hate to see her fuss!... Hubby on the other hand will just let her cry, i hate it!
> 
> My DH never seemed to be as bothered by DS crying as I was & wouldn't try to get to the bottom of it very quickly. Does it just sound way worse to us mums?... Or does it get them out of doing as much? :haha:
> 
> La Mere - Lovely :DClick to expand...

I think maybe we just have this instinct...i was talking to my friend about it today bc her boyfriend does the same thing!!

Ella was up at 12( usually a feeding time) ...ryan gets up, changes her and put her right back in the sleeper whilst crying...im like r u not gunna feed her?! Shes crying cuz shes hungry i was livid!! Screamed a bunch of curse words and fed her myself .... Hes like...u want me to feed her babe? My response..." Dont bother i f***ing got it.....i was like realllly?! Btw 12 pm is his time to feed in the mid of night, while i get up at 3-4a,8-9a, all of them thru the day.... Etc... I just need some sleep and me time i think! Argh lol


----------



## ARuppe716

I hope your heat gets fixed soon! It's so cold!! I found water in the nursery today and am praying that the skylights aren't leaking. They're coming to look at them tomorrow. Oliver isn't sleeping in there yet thankfully... I'm hoping its condensation that builds up inside the windows overnight because the house is warm an its so freaking cold out.


----------



## jellybeans

oorweeistyin said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> wonder if anyone can answer this question....i just heard a pop noise come from my bump and it was like when you pop a bubble on some bubble wrap :shrug: anyone know what it could be and have you had it?
> 
> 
> Hey honey, the only time I've heard of that is when people have described the noise with their waters breaking. Have you had any wetness at all? XClick to expand...

nope i haven't :/ that's what i read too but felt no wetness so was wondering what it could be i have read that it could be one of baby's joints clicking...it was the weirdest thing to hear though :wacko:


----------



## els1022

Question for you ladies...DH took Katie with him today to visit his mom, was gone about 4.5 hours so I pumped. I got about 3 oz out of each side in about 8 minutes so is that what she's getting with a feed? She nurses about 10 minutes, usually one side only. I know with breast milk the quantity isn't that important but I'm curious. I also pump every morning after her feed and get 4 oz from each side in about 5 minutes of pumping. I've been doing that since the initial engorgement though. Today was the first time I pumped in place of a feed. I go back to work in 3 weeks though so I will be doing several more trial runs til then.


----------



## AJThomas

Oh man, I've forgotten everything I wanted to write :dohh: anyway let's see what I remember.

Cayde does the whole pulling on the nipple and screaming thing, but in his case it's because he needs to. E burped, so I take him off and burp. Him even tho he continues to cry and root around for my breast, then once he burps he quiets down and I can continue nursing. 

When he decides to do the crap where he wakes up as soon as I put him down, I let him sleep on me a bit until he's in a deep sleep, that usually does the trick. I'm a light sleeper and i don't roll so that works well for me at night when I'm exhausted and he's fussy, just put him on my chest and we both get a couple hours sleep that way u til the next feed or until he settles properly.

I've had to hand him off to DH a couple times to keep from bursting into tears, I feel bad waking DH at night (sometimes) but if I don't I'd lose it. I do the feeding and then DH does the burping, maybe the changing. If Cayde burps on his own or burps quickly then I do it all myself and don't bother waking DH.

To all the mommas still waiting - chin up! January is almost done now, your beanies will be here very soon!!

Oh and my house is almost ready! It's taken waaaay longer than we hoped but the change is awesome! The trouble now is getting the cleanup done with an infant in tow but we'll get it done somehow.


----------



## La Mere

River, congrats on your little girl!

Amanda and Els- yay for sleep!

Blossom- hoping this will get you going!

Jellybeans- I heard and felt a pop when my waters broke... 

My little Sam man will be 3 weeks tomorrow! Gosh, time is rushing past!


----------



## NellandZack

ellahopesky said:


> anyone else still waiting? im due in 2 days!! x

Still waiting here! Due Monday!


----------



## NellandZack

Good Luck Blossom! Hope it works! :)
Iv had a lot of pressure between my pelvis on my hip bones with pain on the pubic. Also having constant menstrual cramping. But other than that nothing. Just my normal BH contractions. I'm pretty sure ill go past my due date.


----------



## DittyByrd

els1022 said:


> Question for you ladies...DH took Katie with him today to visit his mom, was gone about 4.5 hours so I pumped. I got about 3 oz out of each side in about 8 minutes so is that what she's getting with a feed? She nurses about 10 minutes, usually one side only. I know with breast milk the quantity isn't that important but I'm curious. I also pump every morning after her feed and get 4 oz from each side in about 5 minutes of pumping. I've been doing that since the initial engorgement though. Today was the first time I pumped in place of a feed. I go back to work in 3 weeks though so I will be doing several more trial runs til then.

Unfortunately how much you pump does not correlate with how much she eats. Your let down can be dramatically different from when the baby stimulates you vs a pump. Usually baby stimulates more but if you are really good with the pump you can pump 8oz+ in one sitting - way more than a little baby would eat!

The only way I know to measure how much she eats at a feed is to weigh her before and after a feed on a highly calibrated scale. 

It's so hard but you need to trust yourself and your body. Wet and soiled diapers and satiated baby are a good indicator she's getting enough. Save your pumped milk in 2-3oz increments and once you go back to work if 3oz isn't enough, add another 2 and see what she takes. However, I have read babies will drink an ounce from a bottle even when they are not hungry because it's easy and once they suck, it starts a cascade of milk through the bottle nipple and the only way to combat the excessive flow is to keep gulping. So it looks like they were hungry but really they were drinking just to keep up!


----------



## NellandZack

In the last hour I have gone from hot and nauseous with slight head ache. Rapid breathing like I couldn't catch my breath and all I was doing was watching a TV show on my bed. I kept feeling like I needed I vomit and I would get up to go and nothing. I also felt like my heart was racing. My BP have been normal at the dr office but have noticed they are gradually increasing. My husband is a corpsman or medic for marine corps so e took my BP and HR 3 times over a 45 min period at rest. They were 138/78 hr 78, 140/82 HR 88, 130/80 hr 100. I then had a soft bowel movement. I'm resting again and then I will retake it. If it doesn't go down I'm calling the OB. Not sure what to think.
Retook my BP it was 120/70 hr 76. So back to normal. Not sure what just happened its like my body at an anxiety attack but I was calm mentally. I'm just glad I'm feeling better now.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Nell - glad you're feeling better and had your DH on hand to check your BP. Hopefully it was just a one off :hugs:


----------



## els1022

Thanks Ditty. Katie's getting chubby so it wouldn't surprise me if she's getting a lot!


----------



## BlossomJ

Mommyof2 - Love the fuzzy hair :)

Nikki - Sounds like us last time, except DH couldn't do any feeds. But when I was having a bad night, had already just done a feed & DS wouldn't settle he was supposed to help out. The crying never seemed to bother him though, he'd just sleep through it & barely wake up if I spoke to him!.... and we just had to fork out to fix my car grrrr! So annoying - I feel your pain!

AJ - Glad the house is coming along. How exciting! :)

Nell - Hope you're ok. Glad you had DH there with you! Maybe you're not far off now - hope that's what it is & nothing else.

Thanks to everyone who's wishing & praying me into labour! Not sure if it's going to happen though. I had a a lot of cramping & spotting for a few hours, but it stopped a couple of hours after coming to bed. Can't sleep now, but maybe it'll kick off tomorrow.

Any UK ladies see One Born Every Minute Last night? How lovely were the couple from Mexico & Columbia? It was such a nice episode!


----------



## BlossomJ

Oorweeistyin - Hope the sweep goes well!


----------



## jellybeans

Still waiting...I'm guessing the pop I heard wasn't my waters and was bubba's joint clicking or something :shrug: please come out little lady! Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I hope it happens for you all soon. Only 8 days until February! :hugs:


----------



## BlossomJ

Leinzlove said:


> Ladies, I hope it happens for you all soon. Only 8 days until February! :hugs:

Thanks Leinz! Do we get kicked out of the group if we make it to February? :rofl:


----------



## Betheney

BlossomJ said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I hope it happens for you all soon. Only 8 days until February! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Leinz! Do we get kicked out of the group if we make it to February? :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol

If you get kicked out then I'm long gone


----------



## Leinzlove

No, but I hope your baby's don't make you wait that long. :hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Well I might just make it till the last day!!


No sweep today, cervix tightly closed.......section booked for 31/1 :cry:

I'm away into my cave :growlmad:


----------



## Trissy

jellybeans said:


> Still waiting...I'm guessing the pop I heard wasn't my waters and was bubba's joint clicking or something :shrug: please come out little lady! Xx

I had that popping quite a bit in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy. My doctor said it could be a few things: Your own ligaments stretching and releasing with BH contractions, baby sucking on its fist and then pulling it out of its mouth or baby "popping" pockets of amniotic fluid. 

Hope your little lady makes a spontaneous appearance very soon!! :)


----------



## BlossomJ

oorweeistyin said:


> Well I might just make it till the last day!!
> 
> 
> No sweep today, cervix tightly closed.......section booked for 31/1 :cry:
> 
> I'm away into my cave :growlmad:

I'm sorry it didn't work out :hugs: Will still be crossing my fingers for you that things suddenly start to happen :hugs:

Betheney - LOL... guess I'm safe then.


----------



## La Mere

My little man is 3 weeks old today!!! I can't believe it. He's growing so fast and my baby girl will be 2 in less than a month!!!! Where does the time go?? Hope all you ladies still waiting don't have to wait much longer!!!


----------



## brieri1

I finally got a bit more sleep last night. Lilah woke up at 11, she'd been asleep since 8, and I fed her and tried to put her back in her co-sleeper, but she was immediately awake. But then my loving husband got up with her and woke me up around 3 to feed her again. So I did, and then she slept on me until almost 7. I fed her again and he took her again and let me sleep until 9. This would've sounded horrible 6 months ago, but at the moment, this was an amazing night's sleep. 

My baby is 2 weeks old tomorrow! Woohoo! We switched her over to her cloth diapers a couple days ago. I think I remember a couple of you mentioning you are doing cloth diapers? I'm really liking it, although they make her little bottom look a lot bulkier, lol. I guess that's what happens when you buy all one-size diapers. 

You ladies still waiting, as annoying as it is to hear and I know it bugged the hell out of me during those final weeks to be told it, but try to get as much sleep as you can right now. Even if you get up every couple hours to pee like I did, its better and more restful sleep than you are gonna get after your baby is born.


----------



## jellybeans

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536915_10152438056860366_31837384_n.jpg

does anyone have a clue what these teddy things are called i've tried searching for them everywhere but whatever i type in it doesn't know what the hell i'm on about ive tried baby teddy bed,teddy bear beds...the lot it just finds baby bedding with teddies on it's driving me insane!! :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jellybeans - this may be similar https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Safari-Sit-Me-Up-Cosy/455046,default,pd.html

I saw a very similar one to the one you posted in store yesterday £35 but can't see it online


----------



## fingersxxd

Hey for those still waiting I had ZERO signs symptoms or "twinges". Had a great night sleep Friday night (slept in until 145 pm :)) and contractions started at 204 pm. Had my son at 846 pm. On his due date. So don't count yourself out! I was the same with my first although she was 9 days late and 22 hr labour!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had to share this picture of my little bug. Babies do smile when it isnt gas lol 8 days old
 



Attached Files:







0041.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BlossomJ

mommyof2peas said:


> I had to share this picture of my little bug. Babies do smile when it isnt gas lol 8 days old

I can't see it Mommyof2peas :(

Still no baby here. It had better wait until Saturday now as DH has 5 important meetings tomorrow & there is a weather warning, so I don't really want him making the journey here in a hurry. He's going to come & spend a couple of days with us even though I'm not in labour yet & I can't wait!!!

Better night last night - I actually managed to get back to sleep each time I woke. For the last couple of weeks I've been waking every hour or two, with a 3-4hr block in the middle of the night where I'm wide awake :shrug: It's probably just that my mind is active thinking about the baby showing up, but I'd rather sleep at night while I can... especially as there's no chance to catch up during the day!

Betheney - Tried playing football to bring on the labour. Lots of fun (& no doubt entertaining to watch :haha:) but didn't seem to do the trick. Grrrrr!


----------



## BlossomJ

Ella, Nell, Oorweeistyin, Jellybeans & any other waiters - Hope you're all doing alright :hugs:


----------



## NellandZack

Blossom- same here I wake up every 2 to 3 hours to go pee and the I am wide awake. Takes forever to fall back asleep. Hope your feelin ok and your hubby makes it home safely.

Tonight I'm waking up with cramping. I believe from the diarrhea though not labor :( ugh! Wish I knew y. My doctor sai it's probably viral or dietary. I guess I need to get some OTC meds. I wish this were a sign of labor instead. 

To all the other mommies still waiting hope your big day comes real soon!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Blossom i couldn't even imagine playing football but that made me smile, the lengths we go to :winkwink:

Nell and ella I hope it's soon for you :thumbup:

Jellybeans, how you doing today? Anything?

I've just resigned myself to the fact that it will be a section now on 31st.....baby not engaged whatsoever and cervix tightly closed......did my boy not get the due date memo? :haha:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Might just relax and have a wee whisky the night and some haggis, neeps and tatties seeing that it is Burns day here in Ayrshire :thumbup:

Should auld acquaintance be forgot 
and never brought to mind? 
Should auld acquaintance be forgot 
and days of auld lang syne? 
For auld lang syne, my dear, 
for auld lang syne, 
we'll take a cup of kindness yet, 
for auld lang syne. 
&#8213; Robert Burns


----------



## Lilahbear

I'll be having some haggis, neeps and tatties tonight too! Yum!


----------



## jellybeans

oorweeistyin said:


> Blossom i couldn't even imagine playing football but that made me smile, the lengths we go to :winkwink:
> 
> Nell and ella I hope it's soon for you :thumbup:
> 
> Jellybeans, how you doing today? Anything?
> 
> I've just resigned myself to the fact that it will be a section now on 31st.....baby not engaged whatsoever and cervix tightly closed......did my boy not get the due date memo? :haha:

hey hun nope still nothing for me :( 41 weeks tomorrow :cry: i think i may as well face it this little lady isn't coming by herself! I think i will have to be induced!


----------



## oorweeistyin

jellybeans said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Blossom i couldn't even imagine playing football but that made me smile, the lengths we go to :winkwink:
> 
> Nell and ella I hope it's soon for you :thumbup:
> 
> Jellybeans, how you doing today? Anything?
> 
> I've just resigned myself to the fact that it will be a section now on 31st.....baby not engaged whatsoever and cervix tightly closed......did my boy not get the due date memo? :haha:
> 
> hey hun nope still nothing for me :( 41 weeks tomorrow :cry: i think i may as well face it this little lady isn't coming by herself! I think i will have to be induced!Click to expand...

Awe, when is your next appointment? Have they given you any clue as to what date they would induce, if that we're you're only option? :hugs:

Lilah, I'm so excited......I LOVE haggis :blush:


----------



## jellybeans

oorweeistyin said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Blossom i couldn't even imagine playing football but that made me smile, the lengths we go to :winkwink:
> 
> Nell and ella I hope it's soon for you :thumbup:
> 
> Jellybeans, how you doing today? Anything?
> 
> I've just resigned myself to the fact that it will be a section now on 31st.....baby not engaged whatsoever and cervix tightly closed......did my boy not get the due date memo? :haha:
> 
> hey hun nope still nothing for me :( 41 weeks tomorrow :cry: i think i may as well face it this little lady isn't coming by herself! I think i will have to be induced!Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, when is your next appointment? Have they given you any clue as to what date they would induce, if that we're you're only option? :hugs:
> 
> Lilah, I'm so excited......I LOVE haggis :blush:Click to expand...

my next appointment is Tuesday I'll be 41+3 and nope they haven't discussed inducement yet...although she said she would attempt a sweep on Tuesday and see what happens :shrug:


----------



## BlossomJ

Nell - I guess it could be difficult to tell the difference. I know someone who almost didn't make it to the labour ward as they stayed at home thinking they had cramps from something they ate :haha:

Jellybeans - The sweep must have a pretty good chance of working at your stage. Hang in there :hugs:

Enjoy your haggis all those who are partaking! :D


----------



## jellybeans

BlossomJ said:


> Nell - I guess it could be difficult to tell the difference. I know someone who almost didn't make it to the labour ward as they stayed at home thinking they had cramps from something they ate :haha:
> 
> Jellybeans - The sweep must have a pretty good chance of working at your stage. Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your haggis all those who are partaking! :D

yeah i hope so blossom!! Didn't really want any sweeps or inducement wanted it as natural as i could but guess things don't always work out the way we want!!


----------



## NellandZack

Must just be cramping after a while it stopped. She is playing tricks with my head lol

Good luck Jellybeans!! I hope it works for you!


----------



## jellybeans

NellandZack said:


> Must just be cramping after a while it stopped. She is playing tricks with my head lol
> 
> Good luck Jellybeans!! I hope it works for you!

Thanks hun! I get random cramping too and it turns out to be nothing!


----------



## NellandZack

jellybeans said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Must just be cramping after a while it stopped. She is playing tricks with my head lol
> 
> Good luck Jellybeans!! I hope it works for you!
> 
> Thanks hun! I get random cramping too and it turns out to be nothing!Click to expand...

Ugh it's so frustrating!!!! Lol


----------



## jellybeans

NellandZack said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Must just be cramping after a while it stopped. She is playing tricks with my head lol
> 
> Good luck Jellybeans!! I hope it works for you!
> 
> Thanks hun! I get random cramping too and it turns out to be nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh it's so frustrating!!!! LolClick to expand...

indeed it is!! Wish i could evict my little girl already! lol


----------



## brieri1

jellybeans said:


> hey hun nope still nothing for me :( 41 weeks tomorrow :cry: i think i may as well face it this little lady isn't coming by herself! I think i will have to be induced!

My little girl was born at exactly 41 weeks, don't give up hope yet!


----------



## River12

Hang in there ladies still waiting the wait will be well and truly worth it!
Blossum I love that you have the same name short listed just the other way round.


----------



## jellybeans

River12 said:


> Hang in there ladies still waiting the wait will be well and truly worth it!
> Blossum I love that you have the same name short listed just the other way round.

She is worth the wait indeed but i have no patience :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry not been able to get on for a few days, not sure where the time is going ? I think Jake is having another growth spurt, he's been feeding constantly again today, about every 2 hours for s good 45 min feed. My boobs now feel completly empty, so not sure what to do tonight? Will there be any milk there or do I need to supplement with some forum?

Off to catch up on everything from the past few days...


----------



## CharlieO

Hello everyone!

Well last i managed to post on here was before our scheduled c-section on the 15th, and boy have we been on a journey since then! So in between the clerking for surgery and the scan at the start of the surgery (about 12 hours) the little pickle had managed to turn around! We couldn't believe it! So from there they decided to induce me due to my bp. So had 3 rounds of gel on my cervix, which didn't seem to do much, so on the third day they broke my waters, then 4 hours later put me on a hormone drip with an epidural. The epidural only worked on my right hand side, but decided to labor through with sensation on the left, managed to go from 1cm to fully dilated in about 5 hours, then started to push! so after an hour an a half of pushing, they could see his head but he was transverse and stuck. I was exhausted and the pain where he was stuck was excruciating. So babies heart rate started dropping, so they took me to theatre and tried forceps 3 times with no success, so after all this, Finlay Cole Osman was born at 3.46am on Friday the 18th of January by emergency c-section. For the first 3 days we were feeding by breast, and doing pretty well, but when my milk changed from colostrum to milk, the amount didn't increase. So after a night of constant nursing, screaming and upset, the midwife came and sent us straight to the SCBU. So after another 2 days in hospital, we found that my milk was only a tiny percentage of what he needed. So we have switched to bottle feeding and everything is so much better. He put on 250g in 24 hours! So we're back home, he's a week old and I finally feel like we're living life again. We are so in love with him it's unreal.


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> Sorry not been able to get on for a few days, not sure where the time is going ? I think Jake is having another growth spurt, he's been feeding constantly again today, about every 2 hours for s good 45 min feed. My boobs now feel completly empty, so not sure what to do tonight? Will there be any milk there or do I need to supplement with some forum?
> 
> Off to catch up on everything from the past few days...

He's cluster feeding to increase your supply! The feel of your breasts is a poor indicator of milk supply. Don't supplement and just let him nurse. He'll increase your supply for you in anticipation of his growth spurt. :)


----------



## brieri1

Its been so lonely. I keep trying to have company come over so I'm not just by myself day in and day out, but Lilah can't seem to sleep when anyone else is here, and then I have to deal with a screaming baby from being overtired for several hours. I don't know how to get her more acclimatized to noise. I nursed her almost constantly for three hours while my best friend and her daughter were over today, but I eventually had to ask them to leave so my newborn could sleep. I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sounds rough brieri :(. Maybe u can try playing music while she nurses? Like in the background? Maybe shell get used to it...sorry cant e of more help :(


----------



## La Mere

Sam at 3 weeks old! He loves his swing! We weighed him and he's up to 8 lbs 5 oz and is 21 inches long! My little man is growing so fast!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-25 19.53.28.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BlossomJ

mellywelly said:


> Sorry not been able to get on for a few days, not sure where the time is going ? I think Jake is having another growth spurt, he's been feeding constantly again today, about every 2 hours for s good 45 min feed. My boobs now feel completly empty, so not sure what to do tonight? Will there be any milk there or do I need to supplement with some forum?
> 
> Off to catch up on everything from the past few days...

Hope it's going alright tonight Melly! Ditty is right, you'll still produce milk even when you don't feel full & he needs to feed at these times to boost your supply to cater for his growing needs. It can be a bit rough when they're going through one of these periods though! See how you get on. Hope you're getting some sleep.

I can't sleep again. I'm worrying about everything & just can't relax away from DH & not being in my own home.

My mother has (speaking through my father) told me she doesn't want to heat the house at night when the baby is here as the boiler will keep her awake, but the room temp is only about 13 degrees with no heating. (too cold for baby) She's said she'll see how it goes for a couple of days, but she isn't sleeping well & can't cope. I said, well what about when the baby cries, she said it wouldn't bother her when we arranged all this & he said apparently she was sleeping better back then :(

My parents also look after my niece when my sister works & she is full of cold at the moment & I'm worried about catching it when I'm only just about well for the first time in weeks... and it's dawned on me that I'll have no control over who comes to the house when the baby is here & whether they're well. Plus I have no clue what I'll do if I have a section as DH can't take time off. I can't stay here until I can drive - I can't handle it.

I know I sound really ungrateful & they're being so kind helping me out & there's no other way, but I feel really uncomfortable & negative towards the whole birth now & I can't say anything to my mum when she's like this as she can't cope & it always ends in her getting mad & crying, or having a huge go at me, when I'd rather reason things out calmly. I just want DH & our own family space back. Hoping DH will make the drive tomorrow & give me a pep talk!

Sorry for ranting, I needed to get it out! Been awake for a couple of hours & only a couple more hours before I'm up, so I'll try & sleep, but not holding out much hope :(


----------



## BlossomJ

brieri1 said:


> Its been so lonely. I keep trying to have company come over so I'm not just by myself day in and day out, but Lilah can't seem to sleep when anyone else is here, and then I have to deal with a screaming baby from being overtired for several hours. I don't know how to get her more acclimatized to noise. I nursed her almost constantly for three hours while my best friend and her daughter were over today, but I eventually had to ask them to leave so my newborn could sleep. I don't know what to do about it.

That does sound tough! I think Nikki's suggestion is good - music or radio or TV in the background? I also think it's difficult when you're stuck in the house by yourself. Are there any local mum's groups you could go to? I know it's maybe a little early at the moment, but it really helped me with DS to have something to go to for a short period, to get out of the house & break up the day.

Hope it gets easier :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Blossom, not all babies have a hard time sleeping while hearing other noises ....in fact, ella sleeps better when others are around and we play static or lullabies from my iphone... Dont think the boiler for heat will have much of an effect to her.. U really want baby warm, if shes cold though, shell let u know :) shell cry :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Who ami kiddin?! U have a kiddo already, u already know lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Blossom, not all babies have a hard time sleeping while hearing other noises ....in fact, ella sleeps better when others are around and we play static or lullabies from my iphone... Dont think the boiler for heat will have much of an effect to her.. U really want baby warm, if shes cold though, shell let u know :) shell cry :)

Lol! She's not worried about the sound of the heating system keeping the baby awake, my mum think's it'll keep her awake at night, she'd rather it was cold & quiet... except as you say, if the house is cold, the baby is gonna cry & wake her up! Think I'm just going to bite the bullet & talk to her about it! Just wish this had been brought up months ago when we discussed that the baby would need the heating to be on, rather than a couple of days before my due date.


----------



## Lillian33

CharlieO huge congrats on the birth of your little Cole! I was wondering how you had gotten on, glad you have your little man with you now! Thanks for sharing your birth story as well :)

Blossom, so sorry you're having a rough time, I completely understand you needing your own space, I would go mad! Don't stress about the c-section thing, I'll be crossing my fingers you don't need one! If you do though, not sure if they'll do it in the UK but here I was cleared to drive after just 3 weeks, I healed very well & midwife gave the all clear, so that could be a possibility. Sending hugs :)

Sending hugs your way too Brieri, really hope you feel a little better soon, it definitely can be lonely & very hard, but concentrate on the things you love about your little girl.

To all those waiting, I'm willing your babies out!!

Hope everyone else is well!

xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks for the bf advice ditty and blossom, Jake was screaming inconsolabley from 9pm until 1am, wanting to feed continually, and at 1am I caved in and gave formula as the poor little guy appeared to be starving. He fell asleep straight after for 4 hours by which time I had some milk again.

Blossom, how about having an oil heater in your room, I have a delonghi dragon for a back up heater and they soon warm a room up. As for driving, my insurance said I can start driving as soon as I want to, as long as the Dr didn't instruct me not to, the hospital just told me to check with my insurance co.


----------



## jellybeans

_41 weeks today and she won't budge!!_

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130126_120552_zpse6def433.jpg


----------



## ARuppe716

I was told 2 weeks before driving after my c section. I was always told they like you to wait because you're still healing internally and if you were to get into an accident it could be extra harmful.


----------



## oorweeistyin

jellybeans said:


> _41 weeks today and she won't budge!!_
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130126_120552_zpse6def433.jpg

Jellybeans that's adorable, a perfect bump xxx


----------



## jellybeans

oorweeistyin said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> _41 weeks today and she won't budge!!_
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130126_120552_zpse6def433.jpg
> 
> Jellybeans that's adorable, a perfect bump xxxClick to expand...

lol thanks hun <3 wish she'd be perfect and come already!! :haha: xxx


----------



## prayingforbby

jellybeans said:


> _41 weeks today and she won't budge!!_
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130126_120552_zpse6def433.jpg

I know how you feel. At 41 weeks I was induced for 2 days and still didnt make progress. Ended up with a c-section. Hang in there its almost over :)


----------



## jellybeans

prayingforbby said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> _41 weeks today and she won't budge!!_
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130126_120552_zpse6def433.jpg
> 
> I know how you feel. At 41 weeks I was induced for 2 days and still didnt make progress. Ended up with a c-section. Hang in there its almost over :)Click to expand...

I'm keeping everything crossed she comes soon!! Before any medical intervention!!


----------



## brieri1

So Lilah cried until 1 AM last night, starting at 5 PM. It was rough. Thank god for my husband. He took her at 10:30 to let me sleep. I slept for only a couple hours before getting up, fed her, and she slept on me from 1 to 5 this morning. It was a really rough night. We also ended up giving her some formula again. She drained me dry while my friend was here, and then wouldn't calm down enough to breast feed, so she ended up having 2 ounces. Every time we end up giving her formula, I feel like I should just give up on breast-feeding. I just have to keep reminding myself how much I want to do it. And wow, realizing how expensive it is to formula feed. We bought one container of soy formula and it was 16 bucks!

She's been a good girl today, though. Sleeping and eating well, being a little angel. After I breast feed her, even if I'm just switching sides, she smacks her lips like it was delicious and its really freaking adorable. 

You ladies still waiting, I am right there with you! Especially those that are overdue, talk about losing your mind with impatience! I was ready to do just about anything to get my baby out when I passed my due date. Now, I wish I had spent that week I went over sleeping instead of trying to find ways to induce labor. I would say you live and you learn, but if I decide to have another kid, I'd probably do the same thing all over again.


----------



## BlossomJ

I had my baby girl! Born at 3am this morning - 6lb 9oz. Woke up at 1.40am with my first contraction, they were immediately strong & 3-4 mins apart. Left for hospital an hour later & was fully dilated & wanting to push when I got there! Fantastic staff, fantastic birth & beautiful baby. Going to try & get some sleep now! Will post pics later :)


----------



## Lilahbear

BlossomJ said:


> I had my baby girl! Elsie Merryn was born at 3am this morning - 6lb 9oz. Woke up at 1.40am with my first contraction, they were immediately strong & 3-4 mins apart. Left for hospital an hour later & was fully dilated & wanting to push when I got there! Fantastic staff, fantastic birth & beautiful baby. Going to try & get some sleep now! Will post pics later :)

Wow congratulations and what a beautiful name! X


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats blossom!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh my gosh congrats Blossom, that's so exciting, glad you have your baby girl finally & yes I second Lilah's comment, beautiful name :) hope your DH made it to the birth!!

Hang in their Brieri, you're doing really well & glad your hubby is being so great!

xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Congrats blossom!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Fantastic news blossom, well done.....can't wait to see the pics xx:hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations blossom!!!!!!!! Loving the name too :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

Thanks everyone! We're so happy! DH came up through the snow on Saturday morning, so he was with me when I went into labour.

Also had a good talk with my mum the day before & everything is much more relaxed now, which is good timing!

She seems to be feeding well so far, but we'll see if that translates into her keeping the weight on.

Good luck Jellybeans, Nell, Oorweeistyin & all others still waiting. Just goes to show how quickly it could happen! I didn't even have any twinges & then suddenly I'm in the car, trying not to push on the way to the hospital!


----------



## Lilahbear

Am so glad your hubby was with you, what good timing. X


----------



## mellywelly

Does anyone else have a baby that burps while actually on the boob? Jake is like suck, suck, burp, suck, suck...he makes me laugh:haha:


----------



## NellandZack

BlossomJ said:


> I had my baby girl! Elsie Merryn was born at 3am this morning - 6lb 9oz. Woke up at 1.40am with my first contraction, they were immediately strong & 3-4 mins apart. Left for hospital an hour later & was fully dilated & wanting to push when I got there! Fantastic staff, fantastic birth & beautiful baby. Going to try & get some sleep now! Will post pics later :)

Wow that is awesome! Congrats on your baby girl :) I'm so jealous! I hope mine goes that way too! Still no signs but obviously that doesn't matter lol get some rest momma!


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations, Blossom! I love your baby girl's name, just beautiful! So glad your DH was able to be with you! Can't wait to see pics! Get some rest, honey. 

Oh, and we also have a new jellybean on fb. hope she doesn't mind me saying that.


----------



## els1022

Congrats Blossom!!


----------



## jrowenj

Melly that's hilarious!


----------



## Trissy

Anyone else have any crazy poop explosion stories to share? I just had one that if I don't laugh about, I'll cry. 

She seemed like she was just having a really intense conversation with the flowers in her bouncy chair but little did I know what was about to come.. 

45 minutes and two baths later, she was FINALLY clean! It shot with such force it ended up in her hair! Ahhh parenthood. :)

I should have known by the look on her face what was about to happen but she just looked so intensely into cooing so I just sat there and snapped away.. That'll learn me. Maybe.

Here is my little munchkin right before Poop-pocalypse 2013.
 



Attached Files:







0001.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 2









0006.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









0009.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









0013.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









0010.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BlossomJ

NellandZack said:

> Wow that is awesome! Congrats on your baby girl :) I'm so jealous! I hope mine goes that way too! Still no signs but obviously that doesn't matter lol get some rest momma!

Hope it's soon for you! x


----------



## ARuppe716

We haven't had any blow outs yet but two nights ago dh and I were in bed and baby sleeping in his pack n play. He suddenly broke wind with more force than I've heard grown men do- it woke us up!! Dh asked me what it was and I had to convince him it wasn't me bc he couldn't believe such a sound could come from such a small person!


----------



## BlossomJ

Have posted a pic on FB. Please feel free to copy it over to BNB :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Blossom- she's adorable!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Trissy said:


> Anyone else have any crazy poop explosion stories to share? I just had one that if I don't laugh about, I'll cry.
> 
> She seemed like she was just having a really intense conversation with the flowers in her bouncy chair but little did I know what was about to come..
> 
> 45 minutes and two baths later, she was FINALLY clean! It shot with such force it ended up in her hair! Ahhh parenthood. :)
> 
> I should have known by the look on her face what was about to happen but she just looked so intensely into cooing so I just sat there and snapped away.. That'll learn me. Maybe.
> 
> Here is my little munchkin right before Poop-pocalypse 2013.

Hee hee. Oh, we have had a few instances which we have called poo-mageden! One involved Eva, DH and the rug all covered in poop. I am sure she waits until DH changes her before she lets loose sometimes and she can certainly poop with some force!


----------



## Trissy

I've had what I liked to call "the never-ending soft serve dispenser" which was easier to deal with than this, mostly because I could just keep sticking diapers under her tushy until it finally stopped but something about this one.. Maybe that it was up in her hair. 


And the gas is epic. My god, how something so small can belch so loudly and produce so much loud, stinky gas.. Mind boggling.


----------



## DittyByrd

We had poop down the wall....


----------



## ARuppe716

I think my little guy waits for dh, too! He always gets the epic diapers!!! Haha...


----------



## brieri1

Yesterday, we decided to ditch the co-sleeper for the time being. She won't sleep in it, but she will sleep in her rocker, so we pulled that into our room last night. I finally got her to nurse to sleep at 11, and she slept in it until 1:30, and then spent the rest of the night in our bed because every time I broke her latch to put her down, she'd startle herself awake and start crying again. 

So, when my best friend came over, she was surprised to find that my husband can and will comfort Lilah. I didn't think it was odd, in fact, I require it of him that he help with her. He helped make her, he can help take care of her. I don't have to force him, though. He gladly helps. Sometimes all Lilah wants is to get away from me and curl up on daddy's chest and I think its the sweetest thing ever, but she seemed to think it was out of the ordinary. Are your husbands able to calm your babies down and willingly help out where they can?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats blossom!! :) elsie is beautiful! Love her name! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Brier - my hubby will comfort and settle Archie without asking but I generally have to be busy doing something, although it's hard for him I guess as works all night and sleeps all day but the 5 or so hrs he does get with him he feeds, burps, changes, comforts, plays x


----------



## darkstar

I'm using the 5 S techniques recommended in the book happiest baby in the world. Swaddle, shush etc. It works well but OH doesn't do it and gets frustrated which just makes him harder to settle so the last couple of days I find myself doing the settling, and getting less sleep. OH is better at burping tho. I was going to express so OH can help out so I can have a good sleep but if I have to settle Nash its pointless.


----------



## River12

Congrats blossom what a beautiful name!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Haha Trissy! I loved that segment of pictures, it describes to perfection the brewing of a big poo! Haha.


----------



## Lilahbear

My dh will try and settle Eva. Sometimes it works and sometimes she just wants me. I know he finds it frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Trissy

DeedeeBeester said:


> Haha Trissy! I loved that segment of pictures, it describes to perfection the brewing of a big poo! Haha.

I've been thinking of doing a coffee table book of random baby poop and gas faces. Babies really make the best poop faces!


----------



## darkstar

OH was changing Nash, had his nappy off and was lifting his legs to wipe him. Nash had his mouth open and did a wee, some of which landed in his mouth! Poor boy!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh Darkstar, poor little man but that did make me chuckle.

Archie was in the middle of a bum change and poo'd, all over the mat, himself and me. It came out like a mr whippy icecream machine.


----------



## mellywelly

Jake only does really tiny poos, guess I should count myself lucky! 

Dh has gone back to work today, the school run was surprisingly calm....hope it's like this everyday, but I have a feeling it won't last. 

Can't say dh did that much with jake when he was off, he only changed 4 nappies, lol, not that I was counting! He would pick him up if he was crying, but if he hadn't settled within a couple of minutes, jake was thrust at me!


----------



## brieri1

Lilah was a perfect newborn last night. She didn't go through her usual evening fussiness, and then she slept amazing. She was out from 8 to 11:30, 12:30 to 5, all in her rocker, and then I pulled her into bed with us, hooked her onto my nipple, and she slept until 8:30. It was a great night.

I gave her her first bath in the actual tub today. She handled it super well. Almost no crying at all. How often do you ladies bathe your babies? I'm thinking of bathing her Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, or is that too often?


----------



## darkstar

We were bathing every second day but agreed to start on daily now, at least while he is still so young because he sleeps better in the night after a bath.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We bath every other day, or try to as it's been so cold here. If we don't bath then we wash down from tip to toe with warm water and cotton wool.

So Archie was weighed today and is now 9lb 13oz, at birth he was 7lb 12oz and 10 days ago was 7lb 15 - chunky monkey has gained nearly 2lb in ten days! The midwive suggested we no longer demand feed and feed every four hrs, ummm easier said than done. We've tried today and have managed one stint of three hrs, one of two - he was hysterically screaming the neighbourhood down at this point, and we are currently 3hrs 15 in to the next stint - although I had to call my mum to come over as he just wouldn't settle. He is currently on 4oz as she recommended that we don't put him up to 5oz - my thinking if surely if we did he would go longer between feeds? Also the formula recommends 5oz at his weight. I'm so confused.

I feel like such a let down, I don't know why but just feel like I can't do this. I know I can and am being silly but just feel so useless. :(


----------



## brieri1

Soniamillie01 said:


> We bath every other day, or try to as it's been so cold here.  If we don't bath then we wash down from tip to toe with warm water and cotton wool.
> 
> So Archie was weighed today and is now 9lb 13oz, at birth he was 7lb 12oz and 10 days ago was 7lb 15 - chunky monkey has gained nearly 2lb in ten days! The midwive suggested we no longer demand feed and feed every four hrs, ummm easier said than done. We've tried today and have managed one stint of three hrs, one of two - he was hysterically screaming the neighbourhood down at this point, and we are currently 3hrs 15 in to the next stint - although I had to call my mum to come over as he just wouldn't settle. He is currently on 4oz as she recommended that we don't put him up to 5oz - my thinking if surely if we did he would go longer between feeds? Also the formula recommends 5oz at his weight. I'm so confused.
> 
> I feel like such a let down, I don't know why but just feel like I can't do this. I know I can and am being silly but just feel so useless. :(

I don't know why the midwife would tell you to do that. Babies aren't gluttons. They eat when they are hungry and stop when they are full. There isn't a set gain amount for any baby and him gaining a lot says nothing. I would go back to feeding him on demand, honestly.


----------



## els1022

I bathe Katie every night. It's part of our night routine. I make to put lots of lotion on after. 
I took Katie to her 6 week appointment today. She's 12 lbs 6 oz now!! I had a feeling she was at least that because we moved up to 3-6 month clothes last week. I'm such a proud mama!


----------



## Lilahbear

We bath Eva everyday. We thought we would try and get some kind of routine going asap.


----------



## Lillian33

Great pictures Trissy & the story was even better ha ha!!

Brieri, hooray for a great night with Lilah's, hope your good sleep made you feel refreshed :)

Sonia I'm so sorry you're feeling that way, please try not too, there are many different challenges being a mum & don't forget your hormones are still all over the place. Archie sounds like he is doing perfectly, I agree with Brieri, don't know why she would have said that. Don't listen to her, she is just one person. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, I'm just so confused as they all tell me something different each time I see them. I'm kind of inclined to carry on, last night he went 4 hrs and then took only 2oz and then crashed for 3hrs, took another 2oz then crashed for another 3 hrs. He has has a 4oz feed this morning and slept 2hrs, we're now snuggling and hopefully we'll hold out till 3/4 hrs.


----------



## mellywelly

I agree Sonia, just ignore her and carry on, he'll stop eating when he's full.

We only bath jake about twice a week, maybe we should do it more. 

Jake had so much awake time yesterday, he didn't go down at night until midnight but then slept until 4.30 had a feed, and slept again until 7.30. I fed him laying down and fell asleep, he fell asleep after his feed too, and I woke up about an hour later with my boob still in his mouth, oops.


----------



## CharlieO

Sonia, the one thing i've found with midwives is they all contradict each other slightly. I wonder if her saying to switch from on demand is her way of helping you onto a schedule? Do what feels right, work your way to a routine that works for you and archie. and nxt time you see a midwife, ask a shed load of questions, get her to explain why shes suggesting something. big hugs, we know you can do it, and please dont feel down. x x x


----------



## ARuppe716

We do a bath 2-3 times a week. He has dry skin ( a gift from both parents) and although I put lotion on him, I'm holding off on daily baths until he needs them. Plus it's been so cold here the air is extra dry in our house!

We're almost at 2000 pages!!


----------



## NellandZack

Still no sign of Nora coming :( made it to my due date. Lost a little bit more plug last night. No blood. Can't wait for my doctor appt Thursday! Hopefully I don't make it though lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I give ella 2-3 baths for the same reason...her dry skin is awful, im about to slather her in baby oil... And its cold here right now and i still feel the chill with the heat on!!


----------



## jellybeans

we gave Katy her first bath last night with help from my MIL i needed a hand as my stitches are sore :( she didn't like it very much bless her but she slept so well afterwards!!


----------



## brieri1

mellywelly said:


> I agree Sonia, just ignore her and carry on, he'll stop eating when he's full.
> 
> We only bath jake about twice a week, maybe we should do it more.
> 
> Jake had so much awake time yesterday, he didn't go down at night until midnight but then slept until 4.30 had a feed, and slept again until 7.30. I fed him laying down and fell asleep, he fell asleep after his feed too, and I woke up about an hour later with my boob still in his mouth, oops.

I fall asleep feeding Lilah quite often. She would not settle yesterday, screamed from around 6 to 9, so, at the end of my tether, I stripped her down to her diaper so we could do skin to skin and laid in bed feeding her. She finally fell asleep that way and I did too, so it stayed there until she spit it out, because it wasn't in her mouth anymore when she woke me up for a feed at a quarter to 1 this morning. I don't think its a big deal.


----------



## sassy_mom

Yep DH has the magic touch too Brieri. She loves to lay and look at him. I try and hand her over as much as I can so she can recognize him like she does me. 

Melly your DH has mine beat. He hasn't changed one diaper yet. Not even a pee diaper. :haha: 

Hang in there Sonia. I get those feelings too. I have to remind myself to take a step back and look how awesome everything really is. I think we get so wrapped up we forget how great we are doing.
I agree with Brieri about the feeding. He knows when he is hungry. :thumbup:

We do baths very rarely for the same reasons. Her skin is dry and it is freezing here. She doesn't sit in her tub either even though it says newborn ... she hates being naked and flails and screams like a banshee ... We do wipe downs if she gets really messy with eating and save bath time for when it is really necessary. I think she has had 3-4 since being born so about once or twice a week. When she gets more stable and a bit bigger we'll probably settle into a routine. I can't wait until the girls can play together ... we have a giant tub that will be fun for them to splash around in ... not to mention I can get both of them clean at the same time. :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

ARuppe716 said:


> We do a bath 2-3 times a week. He has dry skin ( a gift from both parents) and although I put lotion on him, I'm holding off on daily baths until he needs them. Plus it's been so cold here the air is extra dry in our house!
> 
> We're almost at 2000 pages!!

Archie is quite dry skinned and they recommended vegetable oil with rap seed, it's worked a treat!


----------



## Betheney

We're the same baths are about once or twice a week. I just don't see cleaning him that necessary and he knows the difference between night and day


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Matthew is fighting his sleep! Sometimes he will go from feed to feed without sleeping. Not really crying, just... hanging out I suppose. LOL With his eyes wide open just paying attention. I wish he would sleep though... I barely get anything done when he does this!


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> We bath every other day, or try to as it's been so cold here. If we don't bath then we wash down from tip to toe with warm water and cotton wool.
> 
> So Archie was weighed today and is now 9lb 13oz, at birth he was 7lb 12oz and 10 days ago was 7lb 15 - chunky monkey has gained nearly 2lb in ten days! The midwive suggested we no longer demand feed and feed every four hrs, ummm easier said than done. We've tried today and have managed one stint of three hrs, one of two - he was hysterically screaming the neighbourhood down at this point, and we are currently 3hrs 15 in to the next stint - although I had to call my mum to come over as he just wouldn't settle. He is currently on 4oz as she recommended that we don't put him up to 5oz - my thinking if surely if we did he would go longer between feeds? Also the formula recommends 5oz at his weight. I'm so confused.
> 
> I feel like such a let down, I don't know why but just feel like I can't do this. I know I can and am being silly but just feel so useless. :(
> 
> I don't know why the midwife would tell you to do that. Babies aren't gluttons. They eat when they are hungry and stop when they are full. There isn't a set gain amount for any baby and him gaining a lot says nothing. I would go back to feeding him on demand, honestly.Click to expand...

What horrible advice. Demand feed the poor guy!


----------



## Lillian33

Thinking of you Nell! Hope your little love comes really soon, hugs! 

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Anyone else's LO still cluster feeding at a certain time of day? Harry seems to have his very fussy time between roughly 6.30pm & 8.30pm feeding on and off & not sleeping until close to 9 sometimes! He's 5 weeks today & I wonder if this is becoming a habit for him or if he really needs that much feeding??!!

xxx


----------



## Lillian33

DeedeeBeester said:


> Matthew is fighting his sleep! Sometimes he will go from feed to feed without sleeping. Not really crying, just... hanging out I suppose. LOL With his eyes wide open just paying attention. I wish he would sleep though... I barely get anything done when he does this!

Have you got a sling DeeDee? I find Harry usually drifts off if I put him in a sling if he wakes early from a nap, worth a try! :)


----------



## els1022

Lillian33 said:


> Thinking of you Nell! Hope your little love comes really soon, hugs!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well?
> 
> Anyone else's LO still cluster feeding at a certain time of day? Harry seems to have his very fussy time between roughly 6.30pm & 8.30pm feeding on and off & not sleeping until close to 9 sometimes! He's 5 weeks today & I wonder if this is becoming a habit for him or if he really needs that much feeding??!!
> 
> xxx

Yup, Katie still does that around that same time. Not every night but most. She'll be 7 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lillian33 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> Matthew is fighting his sleep! Sometimes he will go from feed to feed without sleeping. Not really crying, just... hanging out I suppose. LOL With his eyes wide open just paying attention. I wish he would sleep though... I barely get anything done when he does this!
> 
> Have you got a sling DeeDee? I find Harry usually drifts off if I put him in a sling if he wakes early from a nap, worth a try! :)Click to expand...

I'm seriously going to buy one. I need it.


----------



## Lilahbear

Lillian33 said:


> Thinking of you Nell! Hope your little love comes really soon, hugs!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well?
> 
> Anyone else's LO still cluster feeding at a certain time of day? Harry seems to have his very fussy time between roughly 6.30pm & 8.30pm feeding on and off & not sleeping until close to 9 sometimes! He's 5 weeks today & I wonder if this is becoming a habit for him or if he really needs that much feeding??!!
> 
> xxx

Eva has been cluster feeding about the same time in the evening. She has been a bit better the past couple of evenings though and is feeding for longer at time.


----------



## brieri1

Lilah's 2 week check up was today. She's 9 pounds 4 ounces and 21 1/2 inches long. So she's gained 12 ounces in the last 12 days and 1 1/2 inches since she was born. The pediatrician was super happy with this.


----------



## darkstar

DeedeeBeester said:


> Matthew is fighting his sleep! Sometimes he will go from feed to feed without sleeping. Not really crying, just... hanging out I suppose. LOL With his eyes wide open just paying attention. I wish he would sleep though... I barely get anything done when he does this!

Nash does the same thing. He skips a sleep then sleeps longer for his next nap usually


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks for all the advice ladies. So tonight I went with my instinct, gave him his usual 4oz bottle and had an extra oz on stand by. He wouldn't settle, was restless and stressed after 20 or so minutes of comfort and skin to skin so gave him the extra oz and he crashed. Slept from 11-3 mummy feels amazing :dance:

We've just done the same and he took the extra oz, broke off at about three quarters of the way through. I guess he is just a hungry boy :)

They told me not to put him up to 5oz but 4oz six times a day obviously just wasn't enough for him. We'll see how we go on this principle for now but happy for him to have 5oz if he is satisfied for longer, also they recommend 5oz at his weigh I think. The trick will be the 5hrs between feeds !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great news sonia!! If hes hungry, ges hungry!! If someone deprived me of food id prob rip their head off hahah.... Makes it a lot less stressful for u! :)


----------



## span

Sorry I've been AWOL. Been trying to keep on top of looking after both my girls - what hard work! :sleep::haha:
Yesterday I was ready to pull my hair out. Darcey was fussing and needing to either be fed, cuddled or carried in the wrap (wht a life saver that is!) and Meg was literally climbing the walls and refusing to nap.In the end I took them out in the buggy and they both fell asleep straight away so I turned around and came back home. They slept on while I had a bit of a tidy up then I got Darcey out for snuggles. 

Not the best of nights last night. Darcey is quite windy and I find dentinox really helps. After her 4am feed she was fast aseep so I didn't have the heart to give it to her. BIG mistake - she didn't cry but laid there groaning loudly and having mini pukes. In the end I let her sleep on my chest as that's the only place she ws comfortable. 

Meg is off to the in laws for the night so I've got 24 hours to chill with my newborn. When I was pregnant I felt guilty that Meg's life was about to change. In reality I feel guilty that Darcey doesn't get the full on attention I was able to give Meg at the same age. :nope:

Oh and I'm waiting for a poo-nami - this is day 3 without going. :shock: I'm just glad we use cloth nappies as they're so good at holding it all in. I'm using out most trusty nappies until she produces. :haha:

Sonia - I agree with the others. If he's hungry he should be fed in my opinion. It doesn't matter if he's BF or FF - babies aren't greedy they just rely on their tummies to tell them they need more. :hugs:


----------



## brieri1

Well, last night was a fail at getting Lilah to sleep in her rocker instead of with us. I could not get her to stay asleep with being moved, so I eventually gave up and just cuddled up to her and nursed her to sleep. Oh well. So she slept with us until 7 this morning, when I was finally able to get her to stay asleep and transfer to her rocker.


----------



## Betheney

Span i'm the same, i feel my toddler is adjusting well but it breaks my heart that my newborn doesn't get the same amount of cuddles or attention that Eva got.


----------



## NellandZack

Yay appointment tomorrow! I really hope Nora has made some progress if not there will be a discussion of induction!


----------



## Lilahbear

NellandZack said:


> Yay appointment tomorrow! I really hope Nora has made some progress if not there will be a discussion of induction!

Good luck! Hope your baby comes soon. X


----------



## darkstar

NellandZack said:


> Yay appointment tomorrow! I really hope Nora has made some progress if not there will be a discussion of induction!

Good luck!


----------



## ARuppe716

We're having a huge storm here and just lost our power :( which means I'm doing a 3:30am wake up with no light! I just changed a poopy diaper using a flashlight... If I missed anything it will have to be cleaned up when the sun comes out! I'm now sitting on the couch with the flashlight and nursing- I'm pretty sure he's a bf champ now that we can latch in the dark!


----------



## jrowenj

Fx nell!

Amanda we lost power too! It sounds like super storm sandy out there!


----------



## ARuppe716

It's pretty bad! Plus dh pointed out before leaving for work that I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent almost $200 restocking our fridge and freezer! The fridge is trash by now and hoping power comes back soon so we can save the freezer... Including my breast milk stash!! :(


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Aruppe, hope your power is back by now, that sounds bad.

Tricksy I kno the O mouth very well, lol! Always a sign of trouble brewing.


----------



## fingersxxd

For you ladies BF'g and pumping (for storage):

I was instructed not to pump for 6 weeks. How long did you wait if at all? And when do you pump? After feeding, between feeds? I'm doing great BF'g just like last time but last time I ended up not producing enough by 4 mths and finally gave in to supplementing. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ARuppe716

Hopefully my house has power... I went over to my parents house to enjoy their heat and power!

I had to pump from the beginning due to some issues in the hospital. I only pump occasionally now but wasn't instructed to wait any amount of time. I'd like to start pumping once a day to build my stash for when I return to work on April. I'll probably do this in the morning after a feed.


----------



## La Mere

Good luck, Nell!

Hope your power is back on soon, Amanda!


----------



## fingersxxd

Man you New Jersey girls have had a rough weather year! You're due a beautiful perfect summer to enjoy outside with your LOs!


----------



## Lillian33

fingersxxd said:


> For you ladies BF'g and pumping (for storage):
> 
> I was instructed not to pump for 6 weeks. How long did you wait if at all? And when do you pump? After feeding, between feeds? I'm doing great BF'g just like last time but last time I ended up not producing enough by 4 mths and finally gave in to supplementing. Any advice is appreciated.

I pumped for the first time the other day at just before 5 weeks, did it after a morning feed, started with the boob he only topped up with then went on to the other. Got about 3.5oz! Have yet to try LO on the bottle though, nervous!! Goodluck!


----------



## Lillian33

Hope you ladies have your power back!! 

Nell, still keeping everything crossed your LO comes really soon!

xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks ladies.... My dad ran over to check and my power has returned and he said it looks like my freezer stuff survived :)


----------



## NellandZack

Good news I'm 2.5 cm almost 3!!! The midwife (which I loved) stripped my membranes! Having cramping now! Scheduled my induction for Monday Feb 4th! Yay! I'm so excited! An my family will be here in the morning! Looks like my twin sister will make it in time to be in the room! Woo hoo! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Betheney

fingersxxd said:


> For you ladies BF'g and pumping (for storage):
> 
> I was instructed not to pump for 6 weeks. How long did you wait if at all? And when do you pump? After feeding, between feeds? I'm doing great BF'g just like last time but last time I ended up not producing enough by 4 mths and finally gave in to supplementing. Any advice is appreciated.


Why on earth should you not pump in the first six weeks? I might understand not FEEDING pumped milk because of the whole nipple confusion paranoia. But I do not understand not pumping at all. Those first 6weeks are so crucial at establishing a healthy supply and pumping after feeds can help get that supply nice and big and set you up for the b rest of your babies nursing life. 

Pump after meals and try not to do it within an hour of the next feed. That's if you're having supply problems and need to increase it. Otherwise your baby f should be creating the perfect amount for your baby.


----------



## jrowenj

My poor boy projectile vomited after his feeding twice today. Getting concerned and thinking of taking him to the pediatrician :(


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> My poor boy projectile vomited after his feeding twice today. Getting concerned and thinking of taking him to the pediatrician :(

Aww. Reflux is common and easy enough to treat. Hope all is well.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My poor boy projectile vomited after his feeding twice today. Getting concerned and thinking of taking him to the pediatrician :(
> 
> Aww. Reflux is common and easy enough to treat. Hope all is well.Click to expand...

I hope that's what it is and he's not sick. Poor peanut


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva projectile vomited after her feed too and she had a leaky nappy with mucus (diarrhoea?). Her tummy also looks a bit swollen. Hope it's just a case of guzzling and too much wind. Just feeding her and hoping she will go to sleep and feel better when she wakes up.


----------



## jrowenj

Lilahbear said:


> Eva projectile vomited after her feed too and she had a leaky nappy with mucus (diarrhoea?). Her tummy also looks a bit swollen. Hope it's just a case of guzzling and too much wind. Just feeding her and hoping she will go to sleep and feel better when she wakes up.

Awwww hoping our loves feel better


----------



## Lilahbear

Yes, hope Blake feels better too.


----------



## NellandZack

Contracting just about every 10 min with cramping! Hope it wasn't just the sweep causing it and that it's early labor!


----------



## Betheney

Good luck N&Z!!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Good luck Nell. Hope this is it! X


----------



## NellandZack

Yay water broke 2 hours ago! Just got settled in at hospital!


----------



## Betheney

fantastic news


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay! Looking forward to hearing your news! X


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck nell !!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Also having projectile pukes after feeding here too and mucusy poops as well


----------



## ARuppe716

Good luck Nell!!

Oliver was having the projectile mucus spit up near the end of his cold. I think it was a post nasal drip issue. Asked the dr and he said as long as it doesn't seem to bother him then its fine. 

Oliver is 4 weeks old today! Can't believe how fast it's gone, he'll be a month old on Monday!


----------



## Lilahbear

I think last night's mucus fest was probably the end of Eva s cold too, although it never dawned on me then as I thought her cold hsd gone, but I guess she was maybe storing it all up. She seems to be ok today thankfully, although wont let me put her down so not getting much done.


----------



## Lauren021406

good luck nell!


----------



## La Mere

Omg, congratulations, Nell!!! Can't wait to hear your update!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Best wishes, Nel!

I had my follow-up OB appointment today! Everything is healed great, I am starting progesterone-only birth control, and life is good. Little Ms. V is 5 weeks 2 days and I can't believe it! Her sleep is more predictable and we've got a rhythm. 

This thread has really slowed as we care for our LOs!


----------



## sassy_mom

Congrats Nell! Can't wait to see your update! 

I can't believe are babies are growing so quickly!!! Chloe is almost a month old. Where has the time gone???!!! I've so enjoyed going through this experience with all of you and seeing our precious ones makes it! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Nell. It feels like ages since we had a new jellybean! Excited :dance:


----------



## brieri1

My baby is 3 weeks today! And she isn't having a very good day, lol. So so fussy.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Nell! So happy its your turn. :)

Attatched is Zoela's Newborn photo the hospital took. You can tell she wanted to be back in the womb. :haha:

The IV is from needing help regulating her blood sugars. As is common with gestational diabetes.
 



Attached Files:







644246_408143869273119_912180831_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## La Mere

My lil Sam man was 4 weeks old yesterday! Boy, its flying by, maybe cuz we don't sleep much at night :rofl: Everyone is saying he looks like me, what do you girls think? Would be nice since Rayven totally looks like her daddy!

here's a couple pics! One of me and Rayven for comparison lol
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-29 15.07.20.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3









2013-01-27 16.45.53.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









2012-12-25 17.15.12.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DittyByrd

We made some cute kids!

Brieri1- perhaps the fussiness is coming from the 3 week old growth spurt?


----------



## Lilahbear

La Mere said:


> My lil Sam man was 4 weeks old yesterday! Boy, its flying by, maybe cuz we don't sleep much at night :rofl: Everyone is saying he looks like me, what do you girls think? Would be nice since Rayven totally looks like her daddy!
> 
> here's a couple pics! One of me and Rayven for comparison lol

Yup, Sam definitely looks like you! Eva is the spitting image of Dh. You wouldn't think I had anything to do with her. We have a pic of Dh as a tiny baby and they could be mistaken for the same child.

Eva is one month old today and I am 35 tomorrow. My mum reminded me that I said a while back that I hoped that I would have a baby before I was 35 and my wish came true!


----------



## Lillian33

Sam definitely looks like you LaMere!! So gorgeous :)

Nell hoping your labour went well & you have your LO now!!

Happy birthday for tomorrow Lilah! So glad your dream came true & you have your beautiful girl :)

xx


----------



## NellandZack

Nora Jade born 2/1/13 at 9:11pm :) she weighs 7 lbs 12 oz and 20.5 in! Big girl! I was shocked since I'm a small momma lol! Water broke at 2:10 am. Progressed and dilated with out pitocin until push time. Yes I had an epidural it was my best friend! Started pushing at 7:50 pm! So I pushed for hour and 20 min but was pretty easy. I was in labor for 19 hours not bad. I didn't rare yay but I swelled so bad! Ugh starting to get feeling back now. My baby girl has blonde hair and looks like her daddy :) we love her so much already! I will post pics later! Thank you everyone! No January jelly bean here but a Feburary!


----------



## Lillian33

Congratulations Nell, that's so amazing, your beautiful girl is here! Can't wait to see pics!! xx


----------



## Lilahbear

Congratulations Nell. Can't wait to see pics. X


----------



## ARuppe716

Congratulations!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Lilah and Lillian! And happy birthday today, Lilah! So glad your wish came true!

Nell- Congratulations! Well done and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## els1022

Congrats Nell! Can't wait for pictures. 

Sam does look like you, La mere! Both kids are gorgeous.


----------



## Lauren021406

Congrats Nell!

Here are a couple new pics of Andrew!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/103_zps1801e90a.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/090_zpsa3eb70b3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Nell!

Awww Lauren Andrew is so cute!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congratulations x


----------



## DittyByrd

Congrats Nel!

Lauren - Andrew is so delicate!

Here's an updated pic of Violet! 5 weeks, 3 days old!
 



Attached Files:







820831_10100620490568727_1095905598_o.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lillian33

Ahh Lauren, Andrew is gorgeous, looks so much like you!!

Violet is just precious too Ditty! Since our LO's share a b'day, I thought I'd ask you, has violet become harder to feed & settle in the last couple of weeks? Harry gets frustrated at the breast-only been happening for the last week or so- & is definitely harder to settle to sleep than he used to be! Perhaps it's normal as they get older, I miss the early days of eating then sleeping without even a wimper ha ha!! I wonder sometimes if it's a gas issue for him but not too sure.

xx


----------



## Leinzlove

What January Beans were born on Jan. 15? I'm curious.


----------



## Betheney

How many do we have to go?


----------



## NellandZack

Nora is doing great so far! She is starting to wakeup more to learn to BF. she is so good right now lol but she is only 24 hrs old :) love her so much already!


----------



## NellandZack

I would like to post some pictures but ok not sure how I do this and not sure if I can do it on my phone. Can someone help me?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah she sounds lovely Nell. I don't think you can post from your phone. Are you on Facebook? May be worth posting to there and if you like one of the ladies can post to here for you. I would say email them to me and I'll post them for you but I post from my phone too


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela's Birth Story


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi Nell, am happy to post some pictures for you if you want to send them to me. Are you in the facebook January Jellybeans group? If not, you can find me on facebook under xxxxxxxx (I think I am the only one and my pic is of me and Eva) or I will private message you my email address.


----------



## ARuppe716

Lillian- my guy is a little younger and will be a month tomorrow... But we are having the same issue. Sometimes it's gas but sometimes I think he's just sorting himself out. I miss the ease of before too!! He's not too bad but things are definitely more difficult than they used to be!


----------



## Trissy

I hope you guys don't mind if I pop into the conversation! I've been going through that (the fussiness) with Madeleine too. A lot of it with her is gas and her immature digestion system causing distress (my doctor said this is common between 3-8 weeks old) but I am wondering if some of it is like an insecurity, since she is still not sure about her arms/hands and their constant flailing about. I had read (in one of the 10238103 books people gave me) that babies can get upset as they're starting to discover their limbs until they are more secure with them. It is fascinating to watch her slowly realize though that she has some control over them. I use a swaddle sack and then a receiving blanket to keep her wrapped up really tight while she sleeps and that seems to be helping somewhat. I also found the shhh-pat method works really, really well to calm her right down. 

I can't believe my baby is five weeks old today. I thought for sure she would be delivered two days late on January 9th instead of coming eight days early. 

I also can't believe how emotional I get when I pat my flubby tummy and realize that there's no more baby in there. I couldn't wait for the pregnancy to be over and for her to be here and now that she's here I miss being pregnant. Hormones.. BAH! 

Here are a couple of photos of my Maddie. :) The first is her "WTF?! Mom" face, the second was at her baby shower and the third was on her first walk yesterday which she loved (after adjusting to the sun.)
 



Attached Files:







0027.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









0030.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4









0031.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## els1022

Trissy, she is so cute! Looks a little like my Katie!


----------



## DittyByrd

Lillian33 said:


> Ahh Lauren, Andrew is gorgeous, looks so much like you!!
> 
> Violet is just precious too Ditty! Since our LO's share a b'day, I thought I'd ask you, has violet become harder to feed & settle in the last couple of weeks? Harry gets frustrated at the breast-only been happening for the last week or so- & is definitely harder to settle to sleep than he used to be! Perhaps it's normal as they get older, I miss the early days of eating then sleeping without even a wimper ha ha!! I wonder sometimes if it's a gas issue for him but not too sure.
> 
> xx

Thanks! We think she's pretty cute! 

I find she's tough to settle after the early morning feed often requiring snuggles in bed the get her to sleep. Her sleep patterns have been variable but she's been ok to console. Remember, tho, she was 3 weeks early so that may make a difference.

Last night she was growling. I gave her gas drops and she slept soundly. Could be a coincidence.

If he is getting frustrated at the breast, it could be too fast or too slow milk flow. Poor V gets flooded with my letdown. How is your supply?


----------



## DittyByrd

Trissy said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if I pop into the conversation! I've been going through that (the fussiness) with Madeleine too. A lot of it with her is gas and her immature digestion system causing distress (my doctor said this is common between 3-8 weeks old) but I am wondering if some of it is like an insecurity, since she is still not sure about her arms/hands and their constant flailing about. I had read (in one of the 10238103 books people gave me) that babies can get upset as they're starting to discover their limbs until they are more secure with them. It is fascinating to watch her slowly realize though that she has some control over them. I use a swaddle sack and then a receiving blanket to keep her wrapped up really tight while she sleeps and that seems to be helping somewhat. I also found the shhh-pat method works really, really well to calm her right down.
> 
> I can't believe my baby is five weeks old today. I thought for sure she would be delivered two days late on January 9th instead of coming eight days early.
> 
> I also can't believe how emotional I get when I pat my flubby tummy and realize that there's no more baby in there. I couldn't wait for the pregnancy to be over and for her to be here and now that she's here I miss being pregnant. Hormones.. BAH!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of my Maddie. :) The first is her "WTF?! Mom" face, the second was at her baby shower and the third was on her first walk yesterday which she loved (after adjusting to the sun.)

Hehe. WTF, mom!

She looks s much bigger than V. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Lillian33

Thanks Aruppe & Trissy!! It helps just knowing other ladies/babies are going through the same thing! I think babies can have off days too & yesterday was certainly one for Harry!!

Trissy, gorgeous pics!!

Nell, so glad you and Nora ate doing well!!

xx


----------



## ARuppe716

We definitely had an off morning! Oliver was so cranky!! He also seemed to e cluster feeding, so I think he is going through a growth spurt. He finally got a peaceful nap and is more like himself now. He also seems to be fighting his own sleep pattern the last few days and I think that's also contributing to his fussiness lately.


----------



## darkstar

Nash had a stomach upset for about 24 hours this weekend. I think I ate something that didn't agree with him and he kept pooing and had trouble settling to sleep. I have to confess OH and I kept giggling at the super farts he was doing!


----------



## Trissy

DittyByrd said:


> Hehe. WTF, mom!
> 
> She looks s much bigger than V. How much does she weigh?

On the 23rd she was 7lbs 2oz, her next check up is on Friday the 8th. She was gaining around 25g a day at her last weigh so I'm thinking she'll be around 8.5lbs on Friday. She's probably around 8lbs now, though she's so long that she doesn't have the chubbiness to fill out the size 1 diapers and is still wearing newborn (much to my bank account's chagrin.)


----------



## ARuppe716

I think coffee is upsetting my little guy. I don't drink much but I'm noticing more fussiness when I have a full cup or more. I had a large coffee this morning and Oliver was a mess... It took hours for him to settle down.


----------



## Trissy

Lillian33 said:


> Thanks Aruppe & Trissy!! It helps just knowing other ladies/babies are going through the same thing! I think babies can have off days too & yesterday was certainly one for Harry!!
> 
> Trissy, gorgeous pics!!
> 
> Nell, so glad you and Nora ate doing well!!
> 
> xx

I refer to Madeleine as "The Beast" when she has an off day. Today The Beast is awake. She is so tired but she will not sleep at all. She starts drifting off and even swaddled, she's still startling herself awake. She wants to eat nonstop but spits everything up. I thought maybe she just wants to comfort suck but no, she definitely wants to eat and spit things up. (I think she gets that from her daddy.) 

Today I wish I could hook my coffee pot straight up to me with an IV. Next best thing? Off to Grandma's house for awhile.


----------



## ARuppe716

Must be something in the air today!! I call mine a gremlin!


----------



## Lillian33

Oh sorry the beast & the gremlin are acting up Trissy & Aruppe, definitely something about Sundays! I'm in the Southern Hemisphere so it's Monday here now & Harry is a different baby today! I wish the same for you guys tomorrow, I'm sure they'll be angels :)

Ditty, my supply is good I think, it definitely could be fussiness from the letdown, but usually his fussiness is later in the feed so I kinda feel like maybe it could be both that & gas pains. 

Thanks ladies, glad we have each other for support when we don't know what the heck is going on!!!

Hope Nash is feeling better Darkstar.

xxx


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks Lillian!! Here's hoping it was just a bad day! We went over to my parents house for the Super Bowl and he gave my mom a run for her money too! We just got up for feeding now and he seems better- hopefully it lasts!


----------



## Trissy

I'm just up with Maddie for a feeding right now. Seems The Beast is sleeping and my sweet little girl is back. She slept for 3.5 (glorious) hours and now that her feeding is done, here is hoping she will go back for another 3-4!

I took her to my mom's for her super bowl party and she was awake for six straight hours! I think that's why she is sleeping so well tonight. I think we are on to something here. Keep her awake all afternoon and evening and she will be out all night. 

And that just made me think of the saying "sleep like a baby" - obviously coined by someone who did not have children when pen was put to paper. Sheesh!


----------



## jrowenj

So... I'm pretty sure I got my period back... I'm just confused because I always thought that if you breastfeed you don't get periods???


----------



## ARuppe716

My smiley guy is back today as well! Put him on the changing table and he was just kicking and smiling away! We're venturing out on our first shopping trip together today... Should be fun!

And Oliver is one month old today!!

Jaime- could he more pp bleeding but its also not unheard of to get AF now...


----------



## brieri1

We took Lilah over to my parents; house yesterday, about a 45 minute drive, for my sister's birthday. I was bragging away about how Lilah has switched to sleeping for 3 hour blocks at night between feedings. So last night, she got back at me for saying it. She woke up every hour to snack and then pass back out. Finally at 4 this morning, I handed her off to my husband so I could get a little bit of sleep. He gave her back to me at 7, she had her first full feeding of the night and was out by 8. I put her in her rocker because she kept waking up on me and she's still sleeping now, after 10. Its a nice break. 

I just learned that my grandfather died last night. He was 92, and that eases the sadness a little. But only a little. :cry:


----------



## ARuppe716

Very sorry about your grandfather brieri... And don't our lo's have a knack for knowing when we tell people that kind of thing? We got our first 6 hour block the other night- went to family's house and told them and that night was awful!! I'm just going to keep my mouth shut from now on!!


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> We took Lilah over to my parents; house yesterday, about a 45 minute drive, for my sister's birthday. I was bragging away about how Lilah has switched to sleeping for 3 hour blocks at night between feedings. So last night, she got back at me for saying it. She woke up every hour to snack and then pass back out. Finally at 4 this morning, I handed her off to my husband so I could get a little bit of sleep. He gave her back to me at 7, she had her first full feeding of the night and was out by 8. I put her in her rocker because she kept waking up on me and she's still sleeping now, after 10. Its a nice break.
> 
> I just learned that my grandfather died last night. He was 92, and that eases the sadness a little. But only a little. :cry:

I am sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter that he was old, the pain is the same.


----------



## DittyByrd

So, this poncho kills me. Just had to share.
 



Attached Files:







819400_10100622542486667_1512774685_o.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lilahbear

Brier - sorry to hear about your grandfather. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Brier - I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Archie stayed at Nanny's last night and I think he played her up a little, he wanted feeding every three hours then took ages to settle then woke 5,6 and 7 am only took an oz then went back to sleep. I felt so bad but in a way I'm glad as he does it to me every night and people think I'm telling fibs because he's always asleep when they come round. Mums manage to keep him awake for most of today so I'm hoping he will sleep tonight. Let's see x


----------



## jrowenj

So sorry to hear, brier

Loooove the poncho, ditty!!

I'm determined to get birth announcements done this week. Anyone care to share theirs with the group?? I would love to see some!


----------



## ARuppe716

I got my announcements out in the mail today... I can post a pic on Facebook of what they look like! I did them on walmarts website and they came out pretty cute and were very reasonable! I usually do shutterfly but didn't have any good sales or codes running at the time.

Little man spent an hour on his activity mat today happy as a clam! Did a bunch of tummy time and he was able to hold his head up for awhile and managed to roll himself onto his side a few times :)


----------



## Lauren021406

these were Andrews' birth announcements..its crazy he looks nothing like this anymore!
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/CCI01062013_00000_zpsea46484f.jpg[/IMG]
And him now:
[IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/103_zps1801e90a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ARuppe716

Super cute Lauren!! Are you on Facebook? We were talking within the group page about potentially having all the east coast ladies meeting up sometime in the spring... Would you be interested? We're thinking maybe in Philly!!


----------



## els1022

Sorry for your loss, Brier.

DH has realized that he can tell how well Katie and I slept by how much milk I pump in the morning (I've done a pumping session every morning since my milk came in). The night before last she slept 6 hours straight from 12-6 and I pumped 11 oz. This morning I had only 4 oz. She was up almost every hour from 3-7 am. Ugh. I hope she sleeps well tonight!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Here is our announcement. I blanked out our names at the bottom for internet purposes.
 



Attached Files:







babyannouncementfront.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9









Screen shot 2013-02-04 at 8.00.15 PM.png
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brieri1

thank you for the support, ladies. its been a really tough day.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Brieri: So sorry for your loss. Hope things ease a little bit more. :hug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Very cute announcements! I must get ours this week!

Ladies - some of us spoke about a weight loss support group kind of thing. Are ppl still interested? I am happy to set up and was thinking of using our Facebook group, people who aren't on Facebook are of course still welcome to join. Was thinking . . .

Start 01 march to give any feb jellybeans a chance to recover etc

Weekly weigh in and report lb /kg loss 

Weekly document update to show total losses for the group

Support forum to discuss ideas, tips, problems etc

Let me know if interested :)


----------



## jrowenj

Love the announcements!


----------



## Lillian33

So sorry for your loss Brieri, really hope you have a better day today, hugs.

Lovely birth announcements ladies, I'm terrible I hadn't even thought about that, gosh I need to get with it!! Lauren, Andrew looks so much like you!! So cute!

Ha ha Ditty, gorgeous photo of Violet in her Poncho!!

Sonia, I'm still definitely keen for the weight loss support group, would be good to do on FB & if you're happy to manage it that would be great :)


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm definitely up for weight loss!! I have a bunch of weddings to attend this summer and fall and would like to look great!


----------



## mellywelly

Nell, congratulations!!!!! 

Brier, so sorry to hear your sad news, hope you are doing ok.

I started my diet last week and lost 4lb!


----------



## DittyByrd

Soniamillie01 said:


> Very cute announcements! I must get ours this week!
> 
> Ladies - some of us spoke about a weight loss support group kind of thing. Are ppl still interested? I am happy to set up and was thinking of using our Facebook group, people who aren't on Facebook are of course still welcome to join. Was thinking . . .
> 
> Start 01 march to give any feb jellybeans a chance to recover etc
> 
> Weekly weigh in and report lb /kg loss
> 
> Weekly document update to show total losses for the group
> 
> Support forum to discuss ideas, tips, problems etc
> 
> Let me know if interested :)

Interested! I weighed 29lbs less at my post-partum appointment than I did at my 36 week weigh-in.


----------



## NellandZack

Lilahbear said:


> Hi Nell, am happy to post some pictures for you if you want to send them to me. Are you in the facebook January Jellybeans group? If not, you can find me on facebook under Jennifer Ozers (I think I am the only one and my pic is of me and Eva) or I will private message you my email address.

Awesome! Thank you! I will find you on fB my name is Janelle Williams :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry havnt been on here lately!! So busy and tryingto sleep when baby does on top of working and keeping the house clean! Oy vey! 

Congrats nell!!

Sorry for ur loss brieri!


I am hoping to whack these last 10 lbs off of me that seem to be hanging around! Goid news is i fit in my skinnyjeans today :)


I have ellas newborn pics this coming tuesday, i ordered her a pure white tutu with matching headband, then i am going to send out birth announcements, a litttle late but better late than never :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Here are some pictures of Nell's lovely little girl Nora. 
 



Attached Files:







Nora 1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









Nora 2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









Nora 3.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## darkstar

Congrats Nell, Nora is gorgeous.


----------



## Lillian33

Nora is just beautiful Nell, congrats again & thanks for posting Lilah!


----------



## NellandZack

Thank you so much Lilah for sharing pictures of my Lil Nora for everyone to see :)


----------



## jrowenj

Awwwwwww Nora is sooooo cute!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe nora is sooooo cute! :)


----------



## brieri1

I finally got a bit of sleep last night. The last couple days, Lilah has been waking up every hour to sleep or not sleeping at all. Last night, my husband took her at 10:30, gave me a 3 hour block of sleep, then she was giving me 2 hours between feedings. Its especially nice because I have a pretty nasty head cold and we've all been dealing with my grandfather's passing, which has mostly been shock over him actually being gone. Its amazing to think about it and look at my little girl who is at the very start of life.


----------



## River12

Hi ladies I hope you all and your little ones are doing well. 
I was wondering if anyone can help me. My little girl is almost 4 weeks old and just the last few days when she is feeding she gets Very frustrated and squirms and pulls at my nipple then cry and comes off. Sometimes I try to burp her and that works but most times it's usually right at the start of a feed. And then when I try to put her back on, my nipple is in her mouth but she won't attach and her head goes frantically from side to side trying to find it, then she kind of sucks but won't attach and she gets frustrated all over again. I swap sides and it still doesn't make a difference.


----------



## DittyByrd

River12 said:


> Hi ladies I hope you all and your little ones are doing well.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me. My little girl is almost 4 weeks old and just the last few days when she is feeding she gets Very frustrated and squirms and pulls at my nipple then cry and comes off. Sometimes I try to burp her and that works but most times it's usually right at the start of a feed. And then when I try to put her back on, my nipple is in her mouth but she won't attach and her head goes frantically from side to side trying to find it, then she kind of sucks but won't attach and she gets frustrated all over again. I swap sides and it still doesn't make a difference.

What is your letdown like? Was she cluster feeding recently?

Overactive letdown floods these guys and you can see them suck a few times, gulp, pull off, cough/choke, then aggressively root (head side to side) and latch again because they are hungry. 

If it is aggressive let down, try leaning as far back as you can to allow gravity to work for you and slow the flow. 

The other time they tug at the nipple is when they aren't getting milk fast enough.

When she gets panicky, sometimes you can express some milk directly into her mouth to remind her what's happening. Letting her suck your pinky (nail side down) or even a pacifier might calm her enough to get her to latch properly.


----------



## ARuppe716

I still have just over 2 months of maternity leave but I'm already feeling sad about going back. We could probably afford for me to stay home but it would be tight and we would eventually like to save up and move into a bigger house. I also love my job and co-workers but am already fighting with the thought of missing out on things with my LO. He changes so much daily! Anyone else going through this?


----------



## River12

Thanks so much ditty I'll be sure to try all of that. I think my let down is too fast for her


----------



## Betheney

River12 said:


> Hi ladies I hope you all and your little ones are doing well.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me. My little girl is almost 4 weeks old and just the last few days when she is feeding she gets Very frustrated and squirms and pulls at my nipple then cry and comes off. Sometimes I try to burp her and that works but most times it's usually right at the start of a feed. And then when I try to put her back on, my nipple is in her mouth but she won't attach and her head goes frantically from side to side trying to find it, then she kind of sucks but won't attach and she gets frustrated all over again. I swap sides and it still doesn't make a difference.

sounds like wind or gas to me.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Aruppe - I've been back for two days already. In the UK we can have up to a year off and can do ten keeping in touch days which is what I've done so far, two of them. It was actually really good and I really enjoyed it. Yes I missed Archie tremendously but it was nice to have some me time (which I chose to spend at work lol).

Could you delay going back at all?


----------



## BlossomJ

Sorry for not posting since Elsie arrived. It's been a tough 10 days! DH took a day and a half off then returned to work. We won't see him for another week yet. Boy am I finding it hard with two children by myself! My family had said they would take some time off & help out, but that didn't materialise, however they have been a great help in evenings so at least I can get DS to bed. He has not coped well with the new arrival & it's breaking my heart. He has gone from being a sensitive, gentle little guy who does what he's told, sleeps well, laughs & sings, to the very very definition of terrible twos. He screams, hits, kicks, throws things & won't stay in bed. He gets up after I put him to bed, in the night & early morning & cries. I'm not actually sure that he's even trying to get attention, it seems more like he is genuinely distraught. I'm finding it so upsetting..... and Elsie sleeps most of the day, so I am still trying to play with him a lot, but it doesn't seem to help. Not sure how long it will take for him to adjust, or if he will. Anyone have any ideas or tips to help?

I also got admitted to hospital this week & A&E (despite double checking) cocked up & gave me the wrong drug, which is not to be used by breastfeeding women, so Elsie has now received blood thinners through my milk, which were given to me at twice the standard dose. She seems ok & has had no bruising or bleeding, but who knows whether it's harmed her. I'm furious!

Such a stressful week. I don't know how I'd be coping if Elsie weren't so good! I've had 4.5-6 hours sleep most nights, which is heaven compaired with what DS was like!

Sorry to all those of you having a rough time. Brieri - I'm so sorry & am thinking of you & your family :hugs:

Nell - Very very gorgeous little lady there! Definitely worth waiting for! :D


----------



## ARuppe716

Blossom- what a mixup... I would be livid! But glad your LO seems ok!

Sonia- I could extend a little but it would require finagling the system to get more disability benefits and I'm not 100% comfortable with that. I'm actually lucky as it is to live in one of only two states that provide partially paid leave and work for a company large enough to have good disability benefits. I really do love my job and if I left or went part time elsewhere in the company I would never be able to get my position back. Right now I'm planning on returning and seeing how it goes. If I really can't stand it then we will look at our options. I do think like you I will like having some me time and interacting with adults but just worried that ill miss out on so much. I guess only time will tell how it will all go. You UK ladies are very lucky to have that year!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blossom - sorry to hear that, I too wouldn't be pleased re the drugs!

Well I've just found out that work have sacked the guy they employed to cover me!


----------



## BlossomJ

Soniamillie01 said:


> Blossom - sorry to hear that, I too wouldn't be pleased re the drugs!
> 
> Well I've just found out that work have sacked the guy they employed to cover me!

Lol... Not that much of a surprise though?! They must appreciate you so much more after all that!


----------



## Betheney

Blossom - You toddler is not reacting negatively because they feel negative about the change they are reacting because there IS a change and that's just what happens. My friends toddler got a new little sister which he adored and loved and doted on but like your toddler he really regressed in alot of areas, after lots of conversations with professionals they explained that it's not good change or bad change that triggers these things it's just change. Because my friends toddler liked the change, he loved having a baby sister yet he went backwards in everything because our special little toddlers are just sensitive to change that's all. So don't think of him as distraught because i'm positive his brain isn't thinking "i hate this change and i want it to stop". His reactions are just a knee jerk reaction, it doesn't mean he's actually feeling upset, because my friends toddler certainly wasn't.

As for what to do i'm really not sure. Just be gentle and kind at all times as i'm sure you are. Eva has taken the adjustment well i'm not sure if it's just within her nature or if it's because of how we've dealt with it. Eva get's so many cuddles and love and attention throughout the day and nothing to do with Remi is off limits, i never use the words "you have to be quiet Remi is sleeping" i let her hold him, cuddle him, kiss him and if she doesn't want me to feed him then i try and calm the situation first before feeding him. When other people start giving Remi lots of attention to Remi particularly at daycare when all the toddlers flock to see him, i hand Remi to Eva (with my hands helping) and then i swear she thinks people are then doting over her, she get's this satisfied look on her face. 

I think keeping his routine as normal as possible would help.

Maybe Remi hasn't disrupted her enough to affect her, he really does just sleep all day and my life with Eva hasn't really changed at all. Maybe it's because she visited him in hospital for 2 weeks so was able to adjust easier. Maybe it's because she has always done well with disrupted routines because i have forever been disrupting her routines, she's always had a routine but i'm constantly throwing them out with shopping, errands, jobs, uni, visitors. So maybe she's grown accustomed to being disrupted. Maybe it's because she's incredibly placid like her father

I also remember you talking about how difficult it was with lack of sleep with your son so i'm very happy to hear you have a good sleeper


----------



## ARuppe716

Sonia- was this the guy who pretty much didn't know how to turn on a computer or send an email attachment? I can't believe he lasted this long!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have to tell you ladies.. i went back to work a week after ella was born. Yes, I only teach mon tue and wed nights and sat afternoons and im not away from her for more than 4 hours, but let me tell you, I enjoy that time to interact with adults and clear my mind of any frustrations i have towards ella. I love her to pieces, but being away lets me clear my head, and I always come back in a better mood and ready to take care of her ten fold. I actually race home just so I can see her and love up on her!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

River12 said:


> Hi ladies I hope you all and your little ones are doing well.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me. My little girl is almost 4 weeks old and just the last few days when she is feeding she gets Very frustrated and squirms and pulls at my nipple then cry and comes off. Sometimes I try to burp her and that works but most times it's usually right at the start of a feed. And then when I try to put her back on, my nipple is in her mouth but she won't attach and her head goes frantically from side to side trying to find it, then she kind of sucks but won't attach and she gets frustrated all over again. I swap sides and it still doesn't make a difference.

I get this too, he will even shake his head from side to side with my boob still inside! At first I thought it was my letdown which is quick, but he will cough/choke when that happens so I think it's trapped wind as usually a little while later he does a huge trump, and I mean huge! I've started using colief which seems to be helping.


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney - thank you for sharing your friend's experience. I think he just doesn't know how to handle the change. He got out of bed & cried at the top of the stairs six times at bed time tonight and actually only settled when I took Elsie with me to put him back to bed. He definitely doesn't have any negative feelings towards her, which is good & talks about her & says goodnight & strokes her. I just wish I could make the transition easier for him.

We went to a local breastfeeding group today, then did the shopping & visited my MIL & I think getting out and about helped. I guess we just need to get back to doing more regular things again & as you say, doing as much of his old routine as possible will help - although we tended to be a bit like you & things changed depending in what was going on.

Your daughter sounds like a really sweet girl. Remi is lucky to have her! (and such a wonderful momma!).

Yes I am so thankful about the sleep! & glad I had my babies this way around. I couldn't have dealt with a bad sleeper and a two year old! How are you doing sleep wise this time compaired with DD?


----------



## DittyByrd

DH has a really nasty stomach bug with vomiting and diarrhea. I am so nervous that Violet will catch it. DH has been quarantined to the spare bedroom and I am allowing him to walk from bedroom to bathroom. No handling of the baby. I am cleaning everything.

We have a huge Norovirus outbreak in this area (the causative agent for "the stomach flu"). Please keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## La Mere

Hope you and Violet don't catch DH's bug, ditty! Will be thinking of you!

Its been a while since I posted here! we're all doing good, Sam has started to sleep better st night finally and I am starting to feel human again. :haha: Afraid Rayven may be coming down with something as she has got a bit of a cough that started yesterday. My little guy is now over a month old, where is the time going? And he is already fitting into his 3 months clothes! Hope all is going well for all you ladies! Blossom, hang in there hun.. I wish I had some advice, but hopefully getting back to a semi-normal routine with Ds will help. :hugs:

Here is a pic of my two babies!
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-06 17.08.36.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3









2013-02-07 13.18.18.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope you all stay well Ditty!

La Mere - You have cute kids :)


----------



## els1022

ARuppe716 said:


> I still have just over 2 months of maternity leave but I'm already feeling sad about going back. We could probably afford for me to stay home but it would be tight and we would eventually like to save up and move into a bigger house. I also love my job and co-workers but am already fighting with the thought of missing out on things with my LO. He changes so much daily! Anyone else going through this?

I feel the same. I go back to work on Tuesday, 3 12 hour shifts a week. It breaks my heart to think I'll be away from Katie for that long. She depends on me so much for nursing and comfort. DH is great with her and he'll be the one with her when I'm gone, but he doesn't have boobs lol. I have no choice but to go back, I used up all my paid leave while on bedrest and my short term disability income ended yesterday. I'm the primary breadwinner and our health insurance is through my employer and I can't go part-time and still receive benefits. I do love my job and I know that my co-workers will be supportive of me pumping, though. Also Katie is still up to nurse a few times a night and I don't do well on uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## DittyByrd

els1022 said:


> ARuppe716 said:
> 
> 
> I still have just over 2 months of maternity leave but I'm already feeling sad about going back. We could probably afford for me to stay home but it would be tight and we would eventually like to save up and move into a bigger house. I also love my job and co-workers but am already fighting with the thought of missing out on things with my LO. He changes so much daily! Anyone else going through this?
> 
> I feel the same. I go back to work on Tuesday, 3 12 hour shifts a week. It breaks my heart to think I'll be away from Katie for that long. She depends on me so much for nursing and comfort. DH is great with her and he'll be the one with her when I'm gone, but he doesn't have boobs lol. I have no choice but to go back, I used up all my paid leave while on bedrest and my short term disability income ended yesterday. I'm the primary breadwinner and our health insurance is through my employer and I can't go part-time and still receive benefits. I do love my job and I know that my co-workers will be supportive of me pumping, though. Also Katie is still up to nurse a few times a night and I don't do well on uninterrupted sleep.Click to expand...

You will prevail! I promise! The idea of leaving my baby makes me sad but I know it will be necessary soon enough.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies!! I had a nice heart to heart with my parents today and am feeling better. Glad to hear you have some great support els!


----------



## Lillian33

Stay healthy Ditty & baby Violet!

Blossom, so sorry your DS is having a tough time & that you are too at the moment, things will get better I'm sure :) sending hugs!

LaMere, Rayven & Sam look so cute!! Glad he's sleeping better now!

Aruppe, try to just focus on the time you have with him now, you will still experience so much amazing stuff! Glad you feel better after the chat with your parents!

Els your DH sounds great, mine gets a little funny when Harry cries so not sure he'd handle covering 3 12 hr shifts a week!!

Hope everyone else is well!
xxx


----------



## mellywelly

mellywelly said:


> River12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you all and your little ones are doing well.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me. My little girl is almost 4 weeks old and just the last few days when she is feeding she gets Very frustrated and squirms and pulls at my nipple then cry and comes off. Sometimes I try to burp her and that works but most times it's usually right at the start of a feed. And then when I try to put her back on, my nipple is in her mouth but she won't attach and her head goes frantically from side to side trying to find it, then she kind of sucks but won't attach and she gets frustrated all over again. I swap sides and it still doesn't make a difference.
> 
> I get this too, he will even shake his head from side to side with my boob still inside! At first I thought it was my letdown which is quick, but he will cough/choke when that happens so I think it's trapped wind as usually a little while later he does a huge trump, and I mean huge! I've started using colief which seems to be helping.Click to expand...

I'm back to thinking overactive letdown again. I'm going to try using the Australian hold and see if that improves the situation as jake is now screaming and thrashing at nearly every feed :nope:


----------



## River12

Nelly I think that's what my problem is too fast let down. It seems to generally only happen with the one side and it happens to e the side that my nipple is a little inverted.


----------



## Lilahbear

I have a forceful let down too. Eva pulls off and coughs and I catch catch the rest if it in a cloth before putting her back on. It was also suggested to me that I hand express a bit at the beginning to make things easier. 

What is the australian hold Melly?


----------



## Lilahbear

Oh and feeding whilst reclining was also suggested.


----------



## mellywelly

The Australian hold is where mum lays back / reclines and baby lays on his tummy, so you are tummy to tummy, hence mummy is 'down under'. I've done 2 feeds in this position today and the difference in him is unbelievable! No fighting, thrashing or screaming! It was a bit tricky the first time but got there in a few minutes and worth persisting with.


----------



## mellywelly

I don't know if this happens to everyone but if Jake takes a suck or 2 and pulls of, my milk is literally spurting out everywhere, at force. It happened when I tried to express, it had only completed 1 'suck' and I didn't think I had it quite centered so stopped it but milk spurted all over the floor and me, and when I take my bra off milk just runs down me. Is that normal?


----------



## DittyByrd

For all these BFing questions, there is also a BFing support thread on here.

Also, on FB there is a page called "The Leaky [email protected]@b" which posts Q&A about BFing questions. Like them and fire away with a private question on their wall and they will likely post it for answers from everyone else on FB!


----------



## Lilahbear

Ah the australian hold is obviously the reclining one I was told about.

I sprayed poor Eva in the face while feeding in public the other day. Very embarrassing, but luckily I dont think snyone but eva noticed.


----------



## mellywelly

I've still not been brave enough to do it in public yet, I'm going to have to bite the bullet soon! Does everyone just flop one out or do you use some kind of sling/ cover?


----------



## Lilahbear

I have only done it once while I was having coffee with the mums from my ante- natal class and some of thr others were feeding too so I didnt feel too self conscious. I wore a vest top I could pull down and a loose top I could pull up so not much was on show, plus babies head covers the rest.


----------



## els1022

mellywelly said:


> I don't know if this happens to everyone but if Jake takes a suck or 2 and pulls of, my milk is literally spurting out everywhere, at force. It happened when I tried to express, it had only completed 1 'suck' and I didn't think I had it quite centered so stopped it but milk spurted all over the floor and me, and when I take my bra off milk just runs down me. Is that normal?

Haha my 8 year old has now named my boobs my "squirt guns" because this happens so often with me!!


----------



## ARuppe716

I haven't been brave enough for public yet either... I know I'll have to eventually!


----------



## fingersxxd

I use a "hooter hider" it's great with a piece that holds it outward so you look and make eye contact with the baby


----------



## DittyByrd

I feed her in a breastfeeding support group but all the other ladies have their boobies out, too. I did feed her in the mother/baby room at BabiesRUs the other day but there was nobody else in there.

I kinda wish I just got it over with because I think I have made a bigger deal of it in my mind than it actually is. I have an Udder Cover I plan on using when the time comes. Depends on where I am and what I am wearing, but if I don't have to use it I won't.


----------



## ARuppe716

I have a couple covers that I've used when my dad is over but I find them awkward to use and Oliver doesn't seem to like being covered...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - I have a cover that you're welcome to have seeing as I'm not bf. Free to a loving home as they say. Let me know and I'll pop it in the post x


----------



## BlossomJ

I'm not really too worried about BF in public when out and about, it's more when I'm with individuals that I can tell feel awkward about it but would never say anything (e.g. FIL). I've had people start talking to me and not even notice I was feeding the baby for more than 5 mins!

Elsie seems to be sick :( Emergency drs today for us as this will be her fourth day of diarrhoea. Sorry for TMI, but it's literally just slightly dirty coloured water. Her nappies just end up looking wet & slightly grey & there was a little blood there tonight. I'm really worried.

DS has also now decided that he is going to wake in the night in between Elsie's feeds & repeatedly get out of bed!


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> I feed her in a breastfeeding support group but all the other ladies have their boobies out, too. I did feed her in the mother/baby room at BabiesRUs the other day but there was nobody else in there.
> 
> I kinda wish I just got it over with because I think I have made a bigger deal of it in my mind than it actually is. I have an Udder Cover I plan on using when the time comes. Depends on where I am and what I am wearing, but if I don't have to use it I won't.

You will become comfortable within your own time. With Eva she was 11months old before I was comfortable and confident nursing in public. I stuck to breastfeeding rooms and the back seat of my car mostly


----------



## Betheney

Right now I feed absolutely everywhere, train, stadiums, shoping centres, restaurants, cafes, parks. Being more confident to feed has been incredibly helpful and im able to go out alot more. But this is my second child so of course im going to be more relaxed about it


----------



## Soniamillie01

Blossom - hope she's ok, let us know x


----------



## Betheney

Blossom, Remi has a cough and it seems to be getting worse so were spending night in hospital so I have my fingers crossed our babies get better soon!!! Remi's nappies have turned green but i'm told thats normal because he's swallowing alot of mucous.


----------



## BlossomJ

Betheney said:


> Blossom, Remi has a cough and it seems to be getting worse so were spending night in hospital so I have my fingers crossed our babies get better soon!!! Remi's nappies have turned green but i'm told thats normal because he's swallowing alot of mucous.

Hope he get's over it quickly Betheney! Elsie had a lovely green one at the hospital, but at least it had a bit more substance to it than the others. DS used to get a few green nappies as a baby when he had colds. I hope that's all it is for Remi.

They are currently thinking either a virus or intolerance of lactose in my milk for Elsie rather than anything serious. We have open access to the childrens ward & paediatrician at the hospital this week though just in case.


----------



## DittyByrd

Keep us posted Blossom. Worst case scenario is she needs some fluids as she gets over the diarrhea - it will be ok.

Violet and I seemed to have avoided getting the stomach bug from my husband. We're 72 hrs from the onset of his symptoms and we're good! Amen!!!

I have started to really notice an incongruity in my breasts. My right is the major producer and the left has been lagging. I think it's because LO latches better on the right side. I know that it's normal for one to produce more and that's fine with me. But I am starting to worry about my supply on the left because she's been tugging that that breast and not settled when feeding. 

I started eating oatmeal yesterday, made oatmeal cookies, and I am pumping the left. I am also focusing on my hydration. I am letting her comfort suck as much as she wants on that breast.

Here's hoping.


----------



## brieri1

I feed anywhere and everywhere, too, I just put a blanket over because I don't think everyone needs to see my boobs, but I'm not going to turn down my infant for other people's comfort. 

So last night, Lilah cluster fed from 6 to 11 with a break from 8 to 9 when I had my husband try with her. She finally passed out at 11, and the slept 6 HOURS! I was so shocked. I woke up a couple times and made sure she was breathing. Then she nursed for 45 minutes and conked back out for another 3 hours. Then she nursed for half an hour and passed back out. That was an hour ago. I have one exhausted, hungry baby. She must be going through a growth spurt or something, although I thought that was supposed to happen at 3 weeks and 6 weeks.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty I have the same... My left produces more and he's happier nursing on that side. I'm trying to do the same and even them out a little more.


----------



## sassy_mom

Sorry I haven't been on much. I've been reading through and catching up with everyone. We are doing pretty good here. Had to switch to the medium flow nipples and she is downing 5-6 oz every time. And she is still eating every 3 hours even though she is eating so much. lol! Chunky monkey. I got on the scale by myself and then got on with her and she weighs 10 lbs 2 oz. She will be 5 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe how fast the time is going. 

I've started back working out. I have 37 lbs to lose to be back to pre-pregnancy weight. Feels like a long way but I can do it. I've done the weight loss thing before and it is hard but so worth it. 

Blossom I hope she gets better!! Keep us updated. :hugs:

Ditty I hope you and Violet continue to avoid those nasty stomach germs! That won't be any fun. :hugs:

LaMere I hope she stays well. I know it is hard when our LO's are sick. :hugs:

Betheney I hope Remi feels better! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

DittyByrd said:


> Keep us posted Blossom. Worst case scenario is she needs some fluids as she gets over the diarrhea - it will be ok.
> 
> Violet and I seemed to have avoided getting the stomach bug from my husband. We're 72 hrs from the onset of his symptoms and we're good! Amen!!!
> 
> I have started to really notice an incongruity in my breasts. My right is the major producer and the left has been lagging. I think it's because LO latches better on the right side. I know that it's normal for one to produce more and that's fine with me. But I am starting to worry about my supply on the left because she's been tugging that that breast and not settled when feeding.
> 
> I started eating oatmeal yesterday, made oatmeal cookies, and I am pumping the left. I am also focusing on my hydration. I am letting her comfort suck as much as she wants on that breast.
> 
> Here's hoping.

I have this, I just feed off my bad side first at every feed for a day or so rather than alternating and that seems to give it a boost that it needs


----------



## darkstar

DittyByrd said:


> Keep us posted Blossom. Worst case scenario is she needs some fluids as she gets over the diarrhea - it will be ok.
> 
> Violet and I seemed to have avoided getting the stomach bug from my husband. We're 72 hrs from the onset of his symptoms and we're good! Amen!!!
> 
> I have started to really notice an incongruity in my breasts. My right is the major producer and the left has been lagging. I think it's because LO latches better on the right side. I know that it's normal for one to produce more and that's fine with me. But I am starting to worry about my supply on the left because she's been tugging that that breast and not settled when feeding.
> 
> I started eating oatmeal yesterday, made oatmeal cookies, and I am pumping the left. I am also focusing on my hydration. I am letting her comfort suck as much as she wants on that breast.
> 
> Here's hoping.

I have the same thing. My right boob is freakishly productive and I'm always having to massage out lumps and blockages. It gets real sore and if he sleeps too long I soak through a breastpad, I hate to think what it will be like when he starts sleeping through the night.


----------



## Lillian33

Blossom, really hope Elsie feels better, big hugs :)

Betheney, hope Remi is feeling better today too? Fingers crossed that all is ok with his cardiac checks too.

Yay for 6 straight hours Brieri!! Im yet to have that, approaching 7 weeks :( !!

Seems most of us have one great boob & one not so great! My right is my goodie!
Good ideas feeding/pumping with the not so great one to build supply!


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Sassy! I am just thankful that Sam hasn't come down with it. Rayven is feeling a lot better today, no fever or runny nose, but her cough is still hanging on. Hoping she's back to 100% by her birthday, which is in 9 days!

Hope all the babies who are under the weather start feeling better soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sassy - Archie was 10lb 13 at 4.5weeks! I call him my chunky monkey! 
He was doing 5oz every 3/4 hrs and was a real guzzler. The last three days he has been doing 3/4oz every 3/4 hrs during the day at a push and then tonight he did 5oz and wouldn't settle and then took 3 more, 8oz! I've been telling him all day he has to sleep 12-6 up make mummy a happy mummy! 

Edit: well Archie hasn't been bringing up his wind well, he's asleep on my chest as im rubbing his back, wakes up suddenly, lifts his head and does the BIGGEST man burp ever and then vomits all over my face, neck, clean pj's and boobs! I felt so sorry for him, he looked at me all sorry for himself. I think he must have had a huge air bubble in his tummy that the extra milk was sitting on top of :(


----------



## jrowenj

I have a dumb question... how do you tell if you arent producing a lot of milk or if one side produces more?


----------



## ARuppe716

I notice that he nurses longer on one side. I pumped yesterday for the first time in awhile and the side he stays on longer produced almost double what the other side did!


----------



## Betheney

yeah when Remi starts nursing longer on one side whether it's the first or second side he's feeding off i know the amount in each breast must be different.

Plus when i'm out and about alot i find it difficult to latch him on the left side without an array of pillows around me, and a bad latch results in bad milk production and so if i spend a few days really busy and it's all nursing in public that side seems to produce less and suffer from the bad latching.


----------



## mellywelly

My left side seems to produce a lot less. The right one gets so much bigger and harder but the left one it soft mostly. He latches on far easier on the left one though, probably because he chokes on the full one? I'll try always feeding on the less one first to see if that increases supply then. 

Sonia, that really kind thank you. I already have a bf butterfly, but haven't tried it yet. Is that what you have? 

Blossom, hope Elsie is doing better. Ds was intolerant to cows milk, the poos were huge and explosive and constantly runny. Hope it's a virus and not that as its a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - not sure, this is kind of a piece of fabric, quite a big bit with a rigid neck (not that rigid though) so can see baby and has a ring tie at neck. Is white with red poppy print. I'll happily send it up, I won't use it so just let me know :)


----------



## mellywelly

That would be lovely Sonia, are you sure though, could you not sell it on eBay and get your money back?


----------



## brieri1

My little Lilah is one month old today! She's celebrating by sleeping as little as possible. Yesterday, she slept so well, too.


----------



## DittyByrd

Brieri - Yep. Violet had one night where she slept 5 hours. I was so excited. Last night I had to hold her for 2 hours for her to sleep (see gas-o-palooza below). As long as the good nights outweigh the bad we're in good shape. :) Hang in there.

Violet went on a tear yesterday and last night. I ate homemade vegetable soup and I suspect the cabbage in it gave her wicked gas. Poor thing was arching her back and tootin' all night. 

Today she is much better. Back to her usual snack, nap, snack, nap cycle.

She has starting smiling at me which is a sanity saver. :) And believe it or not, she rolled over the other day. My mom and I couldn't believe it and I chalked it up as a fluke...until she did it again to in my breast feeding group! The nurse was surprised. I think she just squirms and her big ol' bobble head has the momentum to pull her body over but it's pretty great. :) Love her.

Pediatrician appointment tomorrow with shots. :( I think mommy is more upset than Violet will be.


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty- my little guy rolled yesterday as well! So funny to see them propel themselves over. I thought it was a fluke too until I put him back on his tummy and he immediately did if again!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - of course that's ok hun, PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post. eBay - what's that? Lol, I can't remember the last time I got online properly! Glad someone can make use of it x

So last night Archie did a poo and I was being lazy and changed him on our bed. The next thing I am covered in poo, as is the bed and him! Never risking that again! That was another clean pair of pj's in the space of four hours.


----------



## Soniamillie01

OMG! I've just read about your LO's rolling over! I put Archie down on the floor to wake him mid feed and also because I needed a wee and I come back in to him rolling over!


----------



## DittyByrd

We have advanced babies. ;)


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva has been trying to roll over, but no success yet. Started getting smiles though which are precious!


----------



## Betheney

We're just starting to get smiles. Its sucks premmie baboes take longer to catch their forat smile. Bit the first smile I saw caused such strong emotions in me I seriously thought i would melt right into the ground


----------



## ARuppe716

The smiles are greatest!! Yesterday I was at my parents house and my dad had Oliver. He kept playing with him and I loved seeing my LO start to have fun- smiling, kicking, almost laughing, etc!


----------



## mellywelly

No rolling over yet, but don't really give him much tummy time yet, but we have lots of smiles and laughs, he is just so damn cute!


----------



## mellywelly

mellywelly said:


> That would be lovely Sonia, are you sure though, could you not sell it on eBay and get your money back?

Will do:thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

mellywelly said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> That would be lovely Sonia, are you sure though, could you not sell it on eBay and get your money back?
> 
> Will do:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well that went wrong:dohh:


----------



## fingersxxd

For those going for their first shots (which aren't pleasent) have a slightly hungry baby for it and they'll forget all about it as you feed them! It's not as bad as you think. Also my doctor had me give the lowest dose of infant Tylenol (or equivalent) 30 mins before. I made a big difference for my daughter. 

Is anyone else still waiting for their LO to arrive? I kinda miss the anticipation of those waiting :)


----------



## DittyByrd

fingersxxd said:


> For those going for their first shots (which aren't pleasent) have a slightly hungry baby for it and they'll forget all about it as you feed them! It's not as bad as you think. Also my doctor had me give the lowest dose of infant Tylenol (or equivalent) 30 mins before. I made a big difference for my daughter.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for their LO to arrive? I kinda miss the anticipation of those waiting :)

My Doctor's office said no pain meds. To each his own, huh? :dohh:

Poor thing screamed today as I held her hands for her shots. She liked her oral Rotavirus vaccine and then I gave her a pacifier and she was asleep before we got to the car. She fed this afternoon and I was really gentle about touching her thighs. She seems okay to this point.

I am feeling anxious as we're leaving LO with my MIL tonight to go to a concert. I certainly know she will be fine, but...she's my baby. :baby:


----------



## ARuppe716

We don't have any shots until 2 months but dr didn't advise us to do anything beforehand. However I will probably make sure I have Tylenol ready for him in case it's needed afterwards.


----------



## La Mere

Sam has rolled over a couple of times but as we still aren't in the house, I don't have the room I would like to just lay him on the floor and let.him go crazy! We have gotten a few smiles and damn are they cute! Also.weighed him today and he weighs 10 lbs even! Can't.believe how chunky my lil guy is!


----------



## Lilahbear

Had eva weighed today. She's 11lb 0.5 ozs!


----------



## darkstar

Nash was weighed today too, he is 9 lb 3 oz at 3 weeks. He is getting tall like his daddy.


----------



## Lillian33

Must be weigh in day! Harry had his 7 week weigh in today too, he's up to 10lbs 13oz or 4.9kg!

Our little ones aren't so little anymore!!

Hope you went ok at the concert Ditty, first evening without Violet!! I'm sure you were just fine :)

xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

Hope you had a good time Ditty!

I can't wait for the first 'real' smiles. I think DS started to smile at around 5 weeks, so we've got a little wait.

6lb 10oz at 16 days old. We're waiting to get some test results later today. Hope we can identify where her problems stem from & verify it's nothing serious. The health visitor is worried that she also has no startle reflex (although she passed her hearing test). Anyone else's little ones seem completely oblivious to sound, including sudden noises?


----------



## La Mere

Sam doesn't seem to be bothered too much by noise. My FIL has the bad habit of slamming the door and it doesn't faze him.. And most of the time the noise Rayven makes doesn't bother him, but he does startle every once in awhile.

Hope you get some answers soon, Blossom. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DittyByrd

Yesterday was a banner day! Violet slept part of the night in her crib, we had vaccines (she's fine today), and then we left her to go to the concert! I survived. I felt guilty driving away but it was really nice to go out with DH. It was our Valentine's Day.

Today we went shopping and scored some great deals at Children's Place. The entire store is on clearance - most things are $2.99!!! 

I fed her in pseudo-public today. I was in the lounge of the women's restroom at the mall sitting on the couch sans boobie cover! Baby steps.


----------



## brieri1

I'm so scared for Lilah's two month check-up with her first vaccinations. I'm gonna have to wait outside or something. I can't stand to see them stab my little girl. When she's super upset, she does this silent scream with the most heart breaking look on her face, it never fails to just shatter my heart into tiny little pieces.


----------



## duckytwins

Christian had his 2 month check up on Tuesday and I thought for sure he would scream the place down when he got his shots. He did make a peep! I was shocked!


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva has her first vaccinations on the 4 March and im dreading it. I think I was more upset than her when she had her heel prick test.


----------



## Lillian33

Fingers crossed for good news Blossom, I'm sure your little girl will be fine :)

Well done Ditty!! Glad you survived your first night out & your first public BF!!

Brieri, Harry does that same silent cry & yes it breaks your heart doesn't it :( just give her a good feed afterwards & she should forget all about the jabs :)

Well done Christian, what a good boy!!

xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Happy Valentines Day! :D


----------



## La Mere

Happy Valentine's Day, my lovely ladies! Hope y'all.are having a love-filled day!


----------



## brieri1

So this morning I got up and said to myself, "my baby is five weeks old today. I need to start working her out of requiring us to sleep if I'm ever gonna have my bed baby free again." So I decided to start with getting her to nap alone. I laid down with her in our bed, one step at a time, and nursed her until she fell asleep. Then I left her there. The first time I did this today, she slept 50 minutes by herself. The second time, 2 1/2 hours! And I left her just over an hour ago for her third nap of the day! I was expecting a really hard day of cranky, not sleeping baby from her waking up every time I left! Maybe she was ready all along and it was us wanting to cuddle her all the time while she was sleeping. Next step will be getting her to sleep in her co-sleeper during the day and then, dare I say it, at night.


----------



## mellywelly

Ladies I need some expert advice! We seem to be in a never ending circle of snacking and napping and I'm about at the end of my tether! Despite seeming to be constantly on my boobs, where he feeds up to an hour, I don't think he's actually taking a lot of milk. This, I think is resulting in him only catnapping, and creating this snack nap cycle. My boobs are so sore, I'm tied to the house and so bloody knackered!!!! I'm feel like I'm about to stop bf, it was so much easier to ff ds, but I know I'll regret it later and feel like I failed again. Any advice please????????


----------



## ARuppe716

Is it just recent and is a growth spurt or always like this? The only thought I had is to top off with formula at some point to see if he will sleep longer and break the cycle? Hopefully it will resolve itself... Hang in there!! The sore boobies are the worst!!


----------



## jrowenj

Good job brier!!!!

Melly i hope its a spurt. I dont have any advice sorry


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva goes through stages of doing this, but it doesn't last. I think its related to her growing. Have you tried expressing and giving a bottle to give your breasts a break. Thats what was suggested to me by the nursery nurse at my breastfeeding group. Hope it eases for you soon and in the meantime keep slapping on the lansinoh.


----------



## Lillian33

Melly I was going to say the same thing as Lilah, perhaps express a bottle & see how that goes. Harry fed what seemed like all day yesterday & did the cat napping thing too, but if its everyday for you I understand you must really need a break!! Goodluck!


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks everyone, its been like this for the best part of a week. Last night he had both boobs and was still rooting for more. Luckily I had some expressed in the fridge, and in the end he had both boobs plus an extra 6oz! Poor lad must have been starving. He then slept from midnight til 5am. Maybe I'm just not making enough milk for him?


----------



## Lilahbear

I think the more the feed the more they stimulate your body to make more so if he is going through a growth spurt maybe this is hus way of asking your body to make more. If it continues and is making you concerned or too sore might be worth speaking to your health visitor or local breast feeding support expert (if you have one) to see what they say. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - hope you get some rest soon. I've posted that cover :)

I need some advice too please ladies - Archie was given some junior gavisgon for what they thought was reflux, he was good for the first day and night and now back to the same. When he feeds he is ok to start and then frantic half way through but seems starving and then gets really frantic, arms and legs all over the place and screams. I've tried different teats, different flows, different positions, winding every oz - what am I missing? He doesn't seem like he has colic but I have some gripe water to try, was thinking I'd give this half way through and see if it settles him. Also he has dropped from happily taking 5oz to now struggling with 3oz, and feeds take up to an hour as I have to put him down to wake him up or settle his frantic phase


----------



## DittyByrd

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly - hope you get some rest soon. I've posted that cover :)
> 
> I need some advice too please ladies - Archie was given some junior gavisgon for what they thought was reflux, he was good for the first day and night and now back to the same. When he feeds he is ok to start and then frantic half way through but seems starving and then gets really frantic, arms and legs all over the place and screams. I've tried different teats, different flows, different positions, winding every oz - what am I missing? He doesn't seem like he has colic but I have some gripe water to try, was thinking I'd give this half way through and see if it settles him. Also he has dropped from happily taking 5oz to now struggling with 3oz, and feeds take up to an hour as I have to put him down to wake him up or settle his frantic phase

Is he FF? Sounds like it. Perhaps it's a lactose sensitivity?

I would try to swaddle him during a feed and see if it helps keep him calm?


----------



## brieri1

So, having napping success, I decided to give the co-sleeper a go at nap time today. The first two times I put her in it, she woke up immediately and cried. I did some research online after that. I swaddled her before I started nursing her, I put her boppy in her co-sleeper so she'd be propped up and feel like she was being held, after she fell asleep and broke her latch, I held her for an additional 20 minutes to ensure she was asleep, and then I'd put her in her co-sleeper and cover her with a shirt I'd worn already so it would smell like me. She slept for almost 2 hours in her co-sleeper!!! Now we're giving it a second go with my husband having put her to sleep. Hopefully it goes smooth. Its almost our bedtime and I wouldn't mind so cuddling with the hubby.


----------



## jrowenj

Way to go brier! Im gonna try that tmrw!!! Thanks for the tip


----------



## snowangel187

Soniamillie01 said:


> Melly - hope you get some rest soon. I've posted that cover :)
> 
> I need some advice too please ladies - Archie was given some junior gavisgon for what they thought was reflux, he was good for the first day and night and now back to the same. When he feeds he is ok to start and then frantic half way through but seems starving and then gets really frantic, arms and legs all over the place and screams. I've tried different teats, different flows, different positions, winding every oz - what am I missing? He doesn't seem like he has colic but I have some gripe water to try, was thinking I'd give this half way through and see if it settles him. Also he has dropped from happily taking 5oz to now struggling with 3oz, and feeds take up to an hour as I have to put him down to wake him up or settle his frantic phase

Does he throw up mid feed? Or it's just the screaming and flailing? Odd question but are you burping mid feed? I know some babies need to burp several times during a feed and if they're not burped they scream and move all around and eventually throw up. :shrugg:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!!!! How's everybody?? Look at all the precious babies!!! So sorry it's been forever since posting. I've had a lot going on. Last time I posted I was talking about how I was waiting for my inlaws to leave. Well they were delayed a few days because a storm up north so they were grounded. They finally got out of here and I was soo stressed and overwhelmed by just giving birth, the lack of help and added stress off visitors, no sleep etc. that I found myself really down. I don't know if it was the baby blues or mild post partum depression. I felt like crying and felt like there was too much to do and was so overwhelmed with things to do dishes, laundry etc that I did nothing. I went for my final post partum check up ready to consider going on meds (really tho meds would be last resort as I want to nurse and won't take meds while doing so whether they're "safe" or not) I told him my situation and he basically said welcome to life with two kids and a husband who needs to help out more. :haha: I asked if I could get that in writing. :haha: he basically told me to take it easy, take it one day at a time and REST. So I started to slow down. I honestly hadn't slowed down or relaxed since having the baby. I was out running errands the day I was discharged. (Baby stayed in car with fil) anyways. I started napping when baby napped. (Which I knew u were suppose to) but i started making me a priority. And basically begged my husband for help. It's not that he's totally unhelpful. He just has to be motivated or asked to help. :haha: he started driving dd to school in the mornings and taking her out for a few hours on the weekends. I would have thought I could rest while I had family here to help, but really they were no help besides mil attempting to feed dd. her idea of dd eating was letting her eat three bites and then rewarding her with candy. So really no help and more stress. I basically had to micromanage them watching her. Needless to say, I think I'll invite nobody to the next birth..... 

Since I never wrote a birth story I'll write what I can remember w/o searching for my notes. My labor and delivery was much different from my first. The dr wanted to put me in the hospital the night of the 26th originally. I was induced with my first dd an that labor/delivery was less then 9 hrs. So I didn't want to labor throughout the night and deliver in the middle of it. I wanted to be able to "sleep" and plus I wanted to actually deliver on the 26th as its my step mothers birthday. So dr agreed but said I had to be in the hospital at 4am. I had planned on driving myself so everybody else in the house could sleep for a few hours. I mean what's the point of th coming to watch me get an IV and answer 9000 questions. ;) but my fil or really is a gentleman insisted he drive me so up at 3 (I ate breakfast cause I knew they wouldn't feed me. :rofl: ) and on to the hospital at 3:30am. I got there at 4 and the nurses aske why I was scheduled so early. I said I have no idea. :haha: so they put me in a room and said the nurse would be in shortly. I sat there an waited.....and waited.....watched the sun come up and waited......decided I'd sleep while waiting...nurse came in at 6am. They were so busy the night before and short staffed they called somebody in to work until 7am until shift change. :shrugg: so she hooked me up did my IV and drew blood. Asked if I was suppose to have pitocin as the dr only wrote no food and can have epidural at 4cm in his orders. :doh: so I told her unfortunately I was suppose I have the pit, so they started running the "devil" :rofl: through my veins. And we were off. Shift change happened. I had two nurses one was a sweet old black lady who has been a nurse for 30 years. Her name was Daisy. The other nurse I'm not sure of her name. :blush: but they were both great!!!! Anyways. The dr had checked me on Christmas Eve and i wasnt dilated or anything. Made my husband bd and i stayed very active christmas day and when i went in on the 26th and the nurse checked me, i was almost 2cm. :thumbup: The day was pretty uneventful. I was contracting pretty regularly but my monitor wasn't picking them up, they kept upping the pitocin to the max they were allowed w/o the dr coming to check me. I looked at magazines, played on Facebook, played cribbage, almost called security on my husband. (He thought it'd be cute to bring his lunch up to eat in front of me rather then eat in the cafeteria. ) :growlmad: dr finally came around 3 in the afternoon. I was contracting regular they were about ever 2-3mins. They didn't "hurt" yet and the monitor wasn't giving me credit for them all. :growlmad: just as dr arrived the intensity was getting to be more. He checked me and I was 4cm. :shock: he broke my water. He walked out the door and the fun started. Contractions were crazy intense. The nurse said I could get up as long as I could stay monitored. I told her I knew my water was just broken but I feel like I need to pee am I allowed to go. Se said yes. So in we went. Then I told her I kinda felt like I needed to go #2. She said well you can't do that. :haha: I told her it felt like really I had to go #2 not that I was about to give birth. Still she said no. :growlmad: so we went back to the bed, she wanted to check me since "I had to go #2" I was still only 4. I then informed her with my first daughter I went from 4-10cm in less then an hour. She said well that's good to know. :haha: so I got up and stood by the bed all of my pain in pressure was in the lower front. With my first dd it was all in my lower back. To be honest I preferred the back labor. Anyways. The pain and pressure were so intense it was making me nauseous. I started dry heaving. The nurses gave me alcohol swabs to sniff. :rofl: they worked. But I went through a lot of them. :rofl: I couldn't stand anymore as I wasn't getting any relief during contractions. As i was standing there huffing alcohol swabs :rofl: i was chanting in my head "epidural" "epidural" over and over. :rofl: The only way I could get any relief while standing was to lift up on the bottom of my belly. Which kind of defeated the purpose. :rofl: so I lay down again. Baby's heart rate dropped and my blood pressure was super low. Don't even remember the exact number but it was somewhere around 70/55 I started to panic thinking I was about to go for an emergency section and I didn't have an epidural so they'd have to put me out. Nurse try to reassure me we were not to that point yet. And helped me find a position baby was happy in. They backed off the pitocin some and decided to see how things would go. Baby's heart rate and my bp stabilized. After moving from one side to the other for baby's heart rate I had a very weird sensation all of a sudden there was like a gush my water was already broken so I was confused. I said to my nurse I think I just peed the bed. :haha: and almost immediately after I said and now I think I'm gonna crap. :rofl: she said don't do anything, don't push she said the "pee" was probably my mucos plug and she would check me. It was my mucos plug, I told her I had to push she said no the dr isn't ere and there's nobody to deliver the baby if I was ready. She checked me and said breath don't push you're 10cm baby is right there and dr isn't here. She yelled down the hall to have dr come stat. He was a couple buildings down at his practice. I kept saying I couldn't not push and obviously they encouraged me to breath through it til dr got there. In the meantime the nurse could see it was no joke I was gonna start with or without him. :rofl: she told me to wait we was gonna check to see how long before the dr would be there. And in my 20second break between my contractions I asked dh for my phone. I had to do a Facebook status update.....obviously. :haha: I posted "About to push" basically my way of telling family who didn't make it and I hadn't been in contact with it was almost time. The nurse came around the corner and said seriously? I thought you were about to have a baby and ur on ur phone. :haha: I said no I really need to push. I was begging her to let me push. I told her I was gonna start I explained I didn't have to wait for the dr because my first daughter I pushed for two hours. Dr arrived after what seemed like forever. Literally 2&1/2 pushes and dr told me to stop... Cord was around baby's neck. He removed the cord and she was born at 5:10pm. The whole room was in total shock I felt as tho I hadn't even started with delivery and it was over!!! They set her on my chest. Her eyes were open but there was no crying. I kept freaking out saying she not breathing (because she wasn't crying) and then I said she was turning blue. (She wasn't) dr stuck around to find out how much she weighed. 7lbs 1oz. He said he couldn't believe it and had no idea where I carried all that baby. :) I called fil within minutes of delivery and told him to bring dd. I checked my Facebook post to see what time it was posted. It was at 5:00. So less then 10minutes and 2&1/2 pushes. My baby girl was in my arms. I'm so thankful that she is healthy and perfect. 

She nurses great and has just recently slept 5consecutive nights all through the night. :happydance: And with that sleep I'm starting to feel a lot better. I've started to make a todo list and try to do one thing a day whether its dishes, sweeping or laundry etc. some days it's more and some days it's less. But I'm not being too hard on myself I remind myself I just had a baby. :thumbup: and besides my little emotional hiccup after having her recovery has been a breeze compared to my first. We are already thinking about #3. ;)

Sorry it's sooo long. Now that I'm feeling better I'm hoping to check in more often. :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Sonia, I've got the cover, thank you! It's really good, so much less fiddly than mine! Do you want me to send you some cash for it? As for Archie, what are his poos like? This sounds how ds started with his milk allergy, then we got explosive runny poos, and got to the point where he would scream just seeing his bottle! He would also arch his back right over, you could just hear the pain in his scream, but was frantic and trying to get back on the bottle as he was staving, but obviously couldn't take the milk. If its reflux, you need to make sure his Moses basket / cot is elevated to keep his stomach acid down. We didn't have much success with gaviscon, and needed different reflux meds.

Bf still isn't going well. Today we had major screaming fits again, he fed at 11 both boobs, at 12 he wanted more again, and had both sides again, but was still rooting so I gave him another bottle of expressed of 4 oz. an hour later he's looking for boobie again. I'm spending so much time bf him, that ds is bing left out, he's off school this week, and I flt so sorry for him. It makes me wonder if its worth it, as if I went on formula it would free up so much time that I could spend with him. I'm still thinking that I don't even make enough milk for him anyway. It's really starting to get me down now.


----------



## ARuppe716

Melly I'm so sorry that bf is getting so stressful!! Is there a lactation specialist you could talk to? With that said I think at the end of the day you need to do what works for you, your child, and your family. I hope everything works out for you and you find a solution that works!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Melly - Ah glad it arrived. No, don't worry at all, glad it will get some use. It's from eBay if you ever wanted anymore.

Been to HV today and she suggested we try the comfort milk. We've done this tonight and will see how it goes. Archie really scared me earlier - he was winding and started to really struggle to catch his breath. He then did 3/4 massive dry heaves and I thought he'd be sick, he finally caught his breath but I had to nip outside to the fresh air for him to catch it. I'm so nervous to leave him now, it was like something was stuck in his throat. 

He took 6oz at 7 on the new formula but took an hr to do that and just wouldn't settle really, up and down for twenty mins or so every twenty mins. He was sucking on his dummy so hard like he was starving so I feed him again at 10 and he took 2.5oz. I've winding him for longer tonight because of the earlier incident. 

It's so worrying.

Melly - could you express and bottle feed that solely? I know you want to continue with bf but if it's stressing you out maybe top up with formula?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies - would you say that frantic hand sucking is a sign of hunger or comfort? Archie has started to do it, I think when he is hungry but most online forums say comfort.


----------



## Lillian33

Welcome back Snow!! Thanks for the birth story & glad you're feeling better :)
The thread has slowed down a bit & a lot of us post on our Jan Jellybeans group on Facebook-which anyone is free to join, think you just have to add one of us as a friend. I still like to come on here as well though ;)

Sonia, sorry you're dealing with that and that you haf such a scare with his breathing, it def seems like reflux & sounds a lot like Harry actually & I have been told its prob reflux too, I haven't tried the gripe water but will be doing that next. Hope your new formula works well. Our poor wee boys :( Harry sucks his hands too but I think it's for comfort.

Melly, I really hope your BF improves, but as the other ladies said, if its stressing you out so much, no one would judge you for switching to formula, or at least mixed feeding-topping up with formula. Good luck!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lillian - does Harry have the same symptoms? I'm not convinced the gavisgon worked so have stopped it, HV said to try this milk until 6/8 week check which is 4 march and discuss other meds with doc then if symptoms persist. He does seem more gaggy since we've stopped it to be honest. He is asleep in his crib at the mo which I've propped up but he is very very fidgety.


----------



## DittyByrd

Sonia - Violet sucks her hands when hungry and sometimes when tired.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun. I think it is definitely a hunger, possibly tiredness que with Archie. If he has his pacifier at the same time you'd think he was about the suck the thing off.


----------



## Lillian33

Yes Sonia he does, crying/fussing when being fed, hard to settle, not loads of throwing up, but babies can still have reflux without throwing up loads. I originally thought Harry just had gas as he gets frantic when needing to fart/poo, but its seems to be more than that. His day sleeping is also really bad & I think that contributes to his fussing. Aagghh hope our boys improve, I'm hoping as his digestive system matures he will get better, hope that for Archie too :) xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

You've just described Archie exactly! Sorry you've probably said, is Harry on meds?


----------



## darkstar

Melly have you tried feeding just one breast? The longer they feed on one the more of the later fatty hind milk they get to fill up on.


----------



## mellywelly

I try to do both as 1 breast doesn't seem to fill him. I let him stay on the 1st one until he pulls off which is normally 30-40 mins then the other side for another 10- 15 mins. I just caved and gave him some formula, he's now happily sat and not screaming. I know dh would secretly prefer me to go on formula o he could help. I think expressing will just take as long as feeding. This morning I fed just of one breat at 5am and the other one at 8am, and then expressed from both at 9am. I got 1oz between the two. Surely at 5 weeks I should be getting a lot more than this?


----------



## fingersxxd

Could I join the Facebook group? I know I don't post often but I'm not on B and B much.


----------



## fingersxxd

Melly my dd was like that between 2-3 months by 3.5 months I was going nuts and I didn't have another little one to split my time with! My doc had me use formula to top up and I wish I had tried pumping after each feed cuz my supply dwindled off to nothing in 2 months. So just keep that in mind. Good luck.


----------



## Lillian33

Sonia, no he's not on meds yet, I'm trying to see if anything I'm eating is making him gassy first & also using infacol- not sure if that's helping or not though! Cause he's not like that every feed I still wonder if he's just struggling with his bum gas?!

Fingers, of course! I'm not 100% sure of how to do it but I know u have to be friends with one of us first, so if u add me-Ingrid Ryan, profile pic is me in red & white stripped top & my OH-I'm sure ill be able to figure out how to add you!


----------



## DittyByrd

mellywelly said:


> I try to do both as 1 breast doesn't seem to fill him. I let him stay on the 1st one until he pulls off which is normally 30-40 mins then the other side for another 10- 15 mins. I just caved and gave him some formula, he's now happily sat and not screaming. I know dh would secretly prefer me to go on formula o he could help. I think expressing will just take as long as feeding. This morning I fed just of one breat at 5am and the other one at 8am, and then expressed from both at 9am. I got 1oz between the two. Surely at 5 weeks I should be getting a lot more than this?

Remember that what you can express does not always correlate with how much he's getting. Try expressing more often to build your supply, hydrate, eat oats, and don't give up unless you're sure you want to. You can do it!!!


----------



## brieri1

Lilah is playing on her play mat, which has a mirror attached, and she's staring into it talking to herself. Its super cute. Are your babies fascinated by themselves?


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> Lilah is playing on her play mat, which has a mirror attached, and she's staring into it talking to herself. Its super cute. Are your babies fascinated by themselves?

Violet sees herself and just stares. It's so funny. :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Archie is amazed by himself it's cute. He had also over the past few days scared himself, he can be lying on his changing mat and both arms go out at the same time as you can see the scare spread across his face, followed by the bright red face and the scream. I hate it when he does it so now pad the edges out so he can't stretch too far!


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva loves staring at herself in her playmat mirror. She now chatters to herself which is so cute!


----------



## prayingforbby

Melly- With my daughter I pump and nurse. She would spend most of the daytime sleeping, so nursing wasn't a big problem since she wouldnt eat much. Night time was much different. She would latch take a few sucks then pull off crying. After 15 mins of this I gave her a bottle of what I had pumped due to my frustration. Made both her and me happier. 

Saying that to show you have to do whats best for you. I wanted to exclusively bf, but my sanity is worth more. Nighttime I give her bottles and we are both calmer and easier to work with :). Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## brieri1

6 week check up today! Get to find out what my baby weighs! She was 8 pounds 8 ounces at her 2 week.


----------



## brieri1

Went to Lilah's 6 week appointment and my baby is now 10 pounds 2 ounces!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lillian - my HV recommend we change to Aptamil Comfort milk and Archie is like a different child. Not sure if you're bf or ff but were definitely seeing an improvement


----------



## Lillian33

Oh that's amazing news Sonia! I'm so pleased that Archie is doing better on the different formula! I'm breast feeding & I just know he gets bothered when he needs to fart or poo so I'm less thinking its reflux now, that said its still a tummy issue so I'm cutting things out of my own diet to see if that helps. x


----------



## fingersxxd

I know a friend if mine BF for 3 months and her son was very frustrated and gassy then she tried soy formula and she said it was like he was a totally different baby. I know it may not be a happy option but it could be a lactose intolerance issue (almost all babies grow out of) and some are sensitive to breast milk. I hope it's something simple though.


----------



## Lilahbear

If it's a lactose intolerance thing I read that making sure they get plenty of the hindmilk helps baby to break down the lactose they get with the foremilk. Not sure how true that is. It also said it's something they would grow out of.


----------



## Lilahbear

https://www.llli.org/faq/foremilk.html it explains it here.


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey everyone!

All is well here. Miss V is 8w2d old. She's been a great baby. We are still EBF.

I was wondering what type of feeding patterns and sleep patterns your LOs have adopted?


----------



## prayingforbby

Ok ladies I need opinions. My husband and I are discussing birth control and trying to figure out what to do. It took us 2yrs of actively trying to conceive. During that time I was diagnosed with PCOS, and told I dont ovulate all the time. 

Knowing this I really dont want to go on any birth control. We want to try for another in about a year, and dont want to deal with the crazy hormones. My husband isnt crazy about condoms. Would you take the chance and not go on birth control?


----------



## La Mere

With my daughter I didn't use anything until I got my.first af.. Which was after her first birthday. Of courseshe was EBF until I got pregnant with Sam. But in between we used condoms spermicidal vaginal films/lube.


----------



## DittyByrd

I am taking the progestin-only pill. I, personally, don't want to risk it and am even thinking of doubling up with condoms. I don't want another for a couple of years. I could handle it, certainly, but want to enjoy my first LO for awhile.

I know the progestin-only pill, aka mini-pill, is out of your system completely in 24 hours. It doesn't always affect ovulation, but is known to make your cervical mucous inhospitable. Therefore, if you are off by even a couple of hours, you can get pregnant on that pill.


----------



## brieri1

I'm getting an IUD put in on Tuesday. I conceived Lilah in 2 months, so I'm assuming I will conceive quickly should I decide to have another kid in the future, so I need to be ready to get pregnant as soon as I go off birth control.

Lilah was working herself into an eating and sleeping schedule until a few days ago. A few days ago, she hit her 6 week growth spurt, and times have gotten pretty tough again. She eat all the time, doesn't sleep much and if I put her to sleep, she will wake up if I try to put her down at all. Its been really hard on me. I'm hoping she gets past it soon and back to the way she was.

My sister in law recommended "Becoming Baby-Wise" to me to start establishing a sleep schedule and the ability to self-soothe with Lilah. Any of you read that book and tried their techniques? I ordered it, but the reviews online were very mixed. :/


----------



## Lilahbear

I'm the same praying for baby. I was on the mini pill before getting pregnant with Eva but it screwed up my normally regular periods and it took them 6 months to become regular again. It took us 9 cycles to conceive. As I am 35 we will probably be looking to start trying for baby no. 2 next year so going to stay off the hormones till then and just use condoms. Having said that it may not have been the pill which delayed us conceiving and plenty other people get pregnant right away after coming off it.

I wouldn't risk using nothing unless you would be happy with a little accident. It might have taken you 2 years before, but it might only take you 2 months this time.


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva's eating and sleeping are still a bit all over the place at the moment. She is feeding alot, generAlly having a couple of small naps in the morning a long one in the afternoon then normally sleeps 12am-4am and 5am- 7.30 although it changes all the time. Tonight she went down at 11pm woke at 3.30 and we are still up at 5am. Going to start trying to establish some kind of routine this weekend.


----------



## Lillian33

Praying, I'm definitely not risking it even though I'm EBF, one LO is enough for now!!! Mini pill will probably be what I go for, in the mean time we're using condoms (I hate them too :)

Glad things are great with Violet Ditty! I always read your posts with great interest cause she & Harry share a bday!! Has she got herself a nice schedule yet?
Harry is great at night in terms of schedule-down at 8pm, wakes at 12, 4 then about 7.30. Hoping he drops one of the late night feeds soon *fingers crossed* days are harder, he cat naps for a nap in the morn, usually has a long sleep around lunch time the cat naps again in the late afternoon/early evening. It's not a schedule but is still somewhat predictable so I'm ok with it.

Brieri, I have read babywise. It's pretty good, but hard if you have a cat napper like me, it basically follows an eat, wake time, sleep schedule of roughly three hours, so great if your baby wakes, eats nicely, plays nicely for 1-1.5 hrs then sleeps for 1-1.5hrs, but mine doesn't so it's hard to stick to a set schedule. That being said, the book talks about parent directed feeding/sleeping, so you can try to somewhat help your LO establish a good routine if you work at it. I'm still trying to follow the principles. Good luck!

Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## brieri1

So, I've been pretty fed up with Lilah's sleep patterns. She has been refusing to sleep anywhere but on us. We've been trying everything. Guess what works for my baby? Her crib. The one place she is willing to sleep by herself is swaddled, propped up on her boppy, in her crib. The one place people usually fight their kids to sleep and that's mine's preference. Silly girl. She's been asleep in there for almost an hour now. Its the first real break I've gotten in more than a week.


----------



## BlossomJ

That's great Brieri - hope it stays that way! :)


----------



## DittyByrd

I totally will jinx myself here....

I started Violet in her big girl crib 9 nights ago. She made too much noise in our room for DH to sleep and we'd been sleeping apart since he went back to work after she was born. I wanted him in bed again.

The first couple of night she was up every 3-4 hours. In the last 4-5 days, she has been sleeping 5-6 hours in one chunk. Last night she slept 7.5 hours in one chunk then another 2.5. It was heaven even though I kept waking up anticipating her to cry for food. (BTW, my breasts did not like the 7.5hr sleep but my brain sure did).

I swaddle her very tightly and started a bed time routine of either bath, PJs, swaddle, cuddle, sleep or PJs, swaddle, cuddle, sleep. Keeping the swaddle very snug is the key for her. I use a SwaddleMe because it's so much easier than wrapping blankets and I don't have to worry about it coming loose.

Here's hoping these sleep patterns stick!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Ditty- the same happened for us. We put him in his crib almost two weeks ago and we've gotten almost a week now of anywhere from 5.5-8 hours in a stretch! Isn't it wonderful? And the boobs are no fun but they do adjust. I really hope this becomes his normal sleeping pattern!


----------



## jrowenj

What time do u ladies put them down for final bed time?


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> What time do u ladies put them down for final bed time?

Right around 8pm. Last night it was 7:50 she went in her car seat for a ride home. She woke around 3:30, fed, then was up again at 6:30.


----------



## jrowenj

DittyByrd said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> What time do u ladies put them down for final bed time?
> 
> Right around 8pm. Last night it was 7:50 she went in her car seat for a ride home. She woke around 3:30, fed, then was up again at 6:30.Click to expand...

Thanks. Trying to fig out what time blakes last feed before bed should be.


----------



## DittyByrd

jrowenj said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> What time do u ladies put them down for final bed time?
> 
> Right around 8pm. Last night it was 7:50 she went in her car seat for a ride home. She woke around 3:30, fed, then was up again at 6:30.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Trying to fig out what time blakes last feed before bed should be.Click to expand...

It naturally evolved into that sleep pattern. She decided what time her bedtime was! I recognized it and rolled with it.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> I'm getting an IUD put in on Tuesday. I conceived Lilah in 2 months, so I'm assuming I will conceive quickly should I decide to have another kid in the future, so I need to be ready to get pregnant as soon as I go off birth control.
> 
> Lilah was working herself into an eating and sleeping schedule until a few days ago. A few days ago, she hit her 6 week growth spurt, and times have gotten pretty tough again. She eat all the time, doesn't sleep much and if I put her to sleep, she will wake up if I try to put her down at all. Its been really hard on me. I'm hoping she gets past it soon and back to the way she was.
> 
> My sister in law recommended "Becoming Baby-Wise" to me to start establishing a sleep schedule and the ability to self-soothe with Lilah. Any of you read that book and tried their techniques? I ordered it, but the reviews online were very mixed. :/

I used Baby Wise with my first two and it did work great . They were both great sleepers and slept through the night solidly with no sleep regressions at all unless they were sick. I haven't followed it with this baby but I guess I'm still following some of the similar routines loosely as its second nature to me now.. but I don't ever wake him for feeds. The criticism of it is that some babies have failure to thrive I think.. but my kids grew healthily. As long as some common sense is applied with it I think its fine.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Archie seemed to indicate his sleep time and I just rolled with it too. It's normally anytime between 9 and 10, he self settles well, well sometimes it can be 5 mins and other times 30 mins. He's been really grumpy today and resisting sleep which he is still doing! I wish he would sleep through, well actually a little longer would be lovely. He does 9/10ish through to 1.30/2ish then up at 5 then stirs till 7, that 5am is the killer for me. Last night he went 10-3, then up at 6 and then 8. I wa going to try a dream feed but still not sure on them. Anyone else do them with much success?


----------



## darkstar

We do last feed at 10.30pm. He generally has a small feed at 2 or 3 but last night he slept from 10.30pm until 5am. Unfortunately I woke up around 4 because my boobs were bursting or I would have had 6.5 hours uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## Lilahbear

I am so jealous of you guys early bedtime. Eva usually settles between 11 and 12. Last night she was asleep and I was in bed by 10.45. She woke at 3.30 was back in bed about 4.30 slept till 6.30 and then dozed from 7-8. She has been cluster feeding all day and has been resisting sleep so goodness only knows what time she will go down tonight.


----------



## Lillian33

We're about 8pm as well, although unfortunately Harry hasn't gone longer than about 4.5 hours at night yet, fingers crossed he does soon!!


----------



## els1022

Do your LO's have predictable sleep patterns during the day also? wow I wish Katie would sleep 6-7 hours at night?


----------



## jrowenj

Blake eats at 8 or 9 then falls asleep right away and sleeps til 7 am. I do a dream feed around 3 though


----------



## Lauren021406

Andrew has his last bottle anywhere from 10-12 and sleeps anywhere from 6-9am. During the day he is very inconsistent!


----------



## ARuppe716

Oliver was an 11-12am bedtime but recently it's been edging earlier to be around 10. I just try to take his lead of when he is getting tired. Lately it's been 10pm bed and then up anywhere between 3:30 and 6 then back down for a few more hours. We don't have a solid daytime routine but I have an idea of window during which he usually naps. There's usually a big morning nap, a lunch snooze. And then usually a big nap around 3 or 4. He may catnap around dinner if he's really tired, otherwise he is up until bed.


----------



## DittyByrd

The first overnight longer sleep I woke up in a panic and woke her at the 5.5hr mark because I was nervous thinking she was sick or something! Haven't done that since but my body has been programed to wake up every 3-4 hours. Last night my one breast was leaking like crazy at the 5 hour mark.

Day patterns: Yes, Violet has a sleep pattern through the day. Naps early morning, up thru lunch, naps all afternoon, up in the evening, sleepy around 8ish. 

I will say we're going on 9 weeks old. The overnight longer sleep hasn't been for more than a week. I think she just hit that point where she can stay asleep longer and fight her hunger. Prior to this it was every 4hrs or so.

Sonia - I woke her up for a 10:30 feed before when she first started sleeping longer. Mistake. She was still up at her regular time just didn't eat as much.

Today Violet has been SO sleepy all day. When she's awake she's alert, happy, and active. Diapers are good. I just think this is the day of her growth spurt as she was feeding every 2 hours 2 days ago. She's sleeping a ton, feeding less.


----------



## darkstar

What I would like to know is, how come every time I bath Nash and get him all nice and clean and snuggly, he'll puke all over his new clothes and do a big farty poop within 10 minutes :wacko: I figure the warm water relaxes his belly and starts expelling!

At least he's finally decided he likes his baths and kicks happily and smiles. We used to have big screaming fits.


----------



## ARuppe716

I am so used to getting up that with the longer sleeps I find I'm still waking up and am wide awake.

Last night I woke up at one point and turned to dh in a panic saying I forgot to feed the baby! He looked at me like I was crazy. I had dreamy that LO had cried and dh had gotten up to di a diaper but I fell asleep and never fed him! Dh laughed and told me to go back to sleep!!


----------



## brieri1

darkstar said:


> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting an IUD put in on Tuesday. I conceived Lilah in 2 months, so I'm assuming I will conceive quickly should I decide to have another kid in the future, so I need to be ready to get pregnant as soon as I go off birth control.
> 
> Lilah was working herself into an eating and sleeping schedule until a few days ago. A few days ago, she hit her 6 week growth spurt, and times have gotten pretty tough again. She eat all the time, doesn't sleep much and if I put her to sleep, she will wake up if I try to put her down at all. Its been really hard on me. I'm hoping she gets past it soon and back to the way she was.
> 
> My sister in law recommended "Becoming Baby-Wise" to me to start establishing a sleep schedule and the ability to self-soothe with Lilah. Any of you read that book and tried their techniques? I ordered it, but the reviews online were very mixed. :/
> 
> I used Baby Wise with my first two and it did work great . They were both great sleepers and slept through the night solidly with no sleep regressions at all unless they were sick. I haven't followed it with this baby but I guess I'm still following some of the similar routines loosely as its second nature to me now.. but I don't ever wake him for feeds. The criticism of it is that some babies have failure to thrive I think.. but my kids grew healthily. As long as some common sense is applied with it I think its fine.Click to expand...

Did you do the crying it out part?


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva has started sleeping 5 hours at a time, but my body is now programmed to think that's enough sleep and I sometimes struggle to get back to sleep. Hopefully Eva keeps it up and my body adjusts.


----------



## ARuppe716

Dark star we had the same issue last night- I wanted to pull my hair out!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Chloe wakes up at 8:00 am for her "breakfast" and eats every 4 hours until about 10:30pm, which is her bed time feed. She sleeps until 5:00 am and then is back up at 8:00 to start the day all over again. She isn't a big day sleeper. She cat naps after breakfast and before bed. She does seem to relax about lunch time and today slept for a couple of hours in her crib. She hasn't slept in there at all. Nice to know that she doesn't seem to care where she sleeps. :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gosh I wish Archie would sleep longer! Did you ladies follows any sort of plans to get your LO's to sleep longer or has it just naturally happened?

He generally goes down between 9-10, more like 10 and then up at 1/1.30, up again at 4/4.30 and then fidgets till 6ish, on off sleeping. He doesn't sleep a great deal in the day unless we're out


----------



## Lillian33

I hear you Sonia, I'm so jealous of the ladies who's LOs sleep more than a four hour stretch! That's all we have gotten so far. The four hour stretch has just happened but Harry tends to cluster feed between 6 & 7.30-8, so I think that helps him go through til midnight, but I only go to bed at 10 so it's not really extra sleep for me!! I have read that good naps during the day aid night sleep too so perhaps Archie needs a bit more of a day sleep routine-I know this is way easier said than done though cause Harry isn't a great day sleeper either! But chip away at a day sleep routine maybe & see if that helps :) x


----------



## Lilahbear

Eva is now giving me a 4 1/2- 5 hour stretch at night. She has been feeding a lot in the evening which I think is tanking her up for a long sleep. She doesn't nap much in the morning, but she usually has a long sleep in the late afternoon.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I find that if we're out he will sleeps, like today was up at 7.30 for a feed then slept 8.30-10, we went out at 11, slept till two, feed had some awake time then slept till 5, that's because we were out. If at home he'd just cat nap, nothing longer than 30/45 mins.

I've also read that babies eating well during the day helps sleep at night. He has dropped back to 3oz every three hours so today I changed to a fast flow teet and he's done 5oz twice and once 3oz. We'll see what tonight brings!


----------



## els1022

Sonia, your LO's sleep patterns are exactly like my Katie's. I'm lucky to get 4 hours! Hopefully we'll get longer stretches soon!


----------



## brieri1

So yesterday I was reading up on the necessary sleep for a newborn. It was saying they should go to bed for the night between 6 and 7 and be awake for no more than an hour or two in between naps during the day. So we started trying to put Lilah to bed at 6 this evening. Well, ladies, it is almost 9 and she is still awake. I'm not so much frustrated that she didn't meet a time constraint, as we have been trying to get her to sleep on and off for 3 hours and she's just fighting it with every fiber of her being even though she's so tired. I don't know what to do. Becoming a parent has really made me feel quite helpless at times. This is one of those times.


----------



## Lillian33

brieri1 said:


> So yesterday I was reading up on the necessary sleep for a newborn. It was saying they should go to bed for the night between 6 and 7 and be awake for no more than an hour or two in between naps during the day. So we started trying to put Lilah to bed at 6 this evening. Well, ladies, it is almost 9 and she is still awake. I'm not so much frustrated that she didn't meet a time constraint, as we have been trying to get her to sleep on and off for 3 hours and she's just fighting it with every fiber of her being even though she's so tired. I don't know what to do. Becoming a parent has really made me feel quite helpless at times. This is one of those times.

I hear you Brieri, being a parent is incredibly tough, I have a huge sense of respect who raised 4 kids who at one time were all under 5 years old!! Have you tried letting Lilah cry for a certain period of time? We let Harry cry for between 10-15 mins at bed time & usually that's enough to send him to sleep. If not ill go in and pat or cuddle him then put him back into bed. It's hard listening to him cry, but I hope it will pay off in the long run.

Harry seems to have gone backwards today, usually he'll at least take half an hour naps in his bed but not today! It's on me or nothing!!

Hope she's settled by now :)


----------



## Lilahbear

Brief - I know what you mean about feeling helpless. I have no idea half the time whether what I'm doing is the right thing or not or whether I am creating bad habits. Eva has a late bedtime too. She usually naps in the afternoon till about 5/5.30 and then is awake all evening, going to bed about 10.30 (except last night which was 1.30). My theory is that once the time between daY time naps gets longer that late afternoon nap may move into the evening and become bedtime. Who knows.

Lillian - Eva has reverted back to old habits too. A few of the ladies on Facebook have said their babies have been playing up too the past few days. I'm blaming the full moon!


----------



## ARuppe716

Maybe try bumping up the bedtime slowly? Oliver was a 12am bedtime originally but I've slowly been pushing it up. Some days he responds better than others, and I always try to cue it off his fatigue. Last night we got him down at 9:30 and its the earliest yet! His naps seen to be adjusting to it as well. He was napping until 6isj but yesterday his last nap ended at 4.


----------



## darkstar

brieri1 said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brieri1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting an IUD put in on Tuesday. I conceived Lilah in 2 months, so I'm assuming I will conceive quickly should I decide to have another kid in the future, so I need to be ready to get pregnant as soon as I go off birth control.
> 
> Lilah was working herself into an eating and sleeping schedule until a few days ago. A few days ago, she hit her 6 week growth spurt, and times have gotten pretty tough again. She eat all the time, doesn't sleep much and if I put her to sleep, she will wake up if I try to put her down at all. Its been really hard on me. I'm hoping she gets past it soon and back to the way she was.
> 
> My sister in law recommended "Becoming Baby-Wise" to me to start establishing a sleep schedule and the ability to self-soothe with Lilah. Any of you read that book and tried their techniques? I ordered it, but the reviews online were very mixed. :/
> 
> I used Baby Wise with my first two and it did work great . They were both great sleepers and slept through the night solidly with no sleep regressions at all unless they were sick. I haven't followed it with this baby but I guess I'm still following some of the similar routines loosely as its second nature to me now.. but I don't ever wake him for feeds. The criticism of it is that some babies have failure to thrive I think.. but my kids grew healthily. As long as some common sense is applied with it I think its fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do the crying it out part?Click to expand...

Only a little, they actually didnt really cry because they were so content.


----------



## brieri1

Last night, I gave up and let her nurse to sleep on me. Then she proceeded to wake up every two hours or less to snack. It was a long hard night. She did really great all morning this morning, but she took her first nap on me and her second one on my husband. We decided to try the crying for 15 minutes for her 3rd nap. After 12 minutes she stopped crying. We got excited and went in to see if she was asleep. She saw us and the whole thing was blown. We've been struggling with it so much since. I think she's so overtired at this point that she won't be able to put herself to sleep. We're calling it quits for today and sticking with what works, but I think will give the 15 minutes another go for her first nap tomorrow morning. 

I feel like Lilah has fallen back to bad habits too. Even sleeping with us, she was going 4 hour stretches. She's just getting worse and worse. I feel like I'm doing something wrong as a parent.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hun, I'm sure you're not doing anything wrong. It's maybe just a phase? Archie slept 11-5 on Tuesday night, but last night he was up every two hours or so and wouldn't settle on his own. I sometimes forget if you like that he's still only 7 weeks old and get caught up in whole is he good / sleeping through yet? I don't think most babies establish proper sleeping patterns until 3/4 months. I find that a set evening routine works for us, it's normally play, bath, bottle and bed. He'll lie in his cot staring at his mobile for half hour or so which allows me to get ready for bed / sterilise etc, I then give him his paci and he's normally asleep within 10. Do you have a routine before bed? I also found that putting him to sleep in the room he'll wake in made a big difference and I read that it can confuse them - they expect to wake where they fell asleep, if they don't they'll struggle to go back down. We now put him down to settle in his nursery - before we'd move his crib once asleep from lounge to our bedroom but he'd never re settle well in bedroom after a night feed. We tested it one night all in the lounge - it may have been a one off but we had an amazing night. 

:hugs: to you hun xxx


----------



## brieri1

Lilah slept on my husband from 8:30 to almost 1 AM last night, and then spent the rest of the night sleeping contentedly in her co-sleeper. I barely slept I was in so much shock. She even put herself to sleep in there. She got up this morning at 7:25, so we decided to give her some awake time, and put her back down at 8:45. We took turns being in there with her, holding her hand and stroking her face, but to no avail. We were both out of there by 9:30. She cried for about 5 minutes and then stopped. Figuring she fell asleep, I went and looked in on her. Wide awake. I checked on her every five minutes. Finally, at 9:55, she was finally asleep. Over an hour later. I can't believe how stubborn that little girl is. At least she put herself to sleep. I think next time, I'll skip the us being in there with her and just give her a good fifteen minutes of crying, if she goes for that long, and maybe it'll shorten the time it takes for her to go to sleep on her own. I'm trying really hard to get her on a Babywise schedule. Not necessarily based on times at this point, and I don't not feed her if she's showing hunger at different times than arranged for on their schedule, but I'm trying to do the 3 hour cycles of eat-play-sleep. We've been doing that for the most part for almost a week, but we hadn't been leaving her to get herself to sleep. I really hope it doesn't take her more than hour to fall asleep for her next nap.


----------



## ARuppe716

Sometimes it takes Oliver that long to fall asleep too. Last night he laid in bed for an hour and a half wide awake and just kicking his legs! I fell asleep before he did!!


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> Last night, I gave up and let her nurse to sleep on me. Then she proceeded to wake up every two hours or less to snack. It was a long hard night. She did really great all morning this morning, but she took her first nap on me and her second one on my husband. We decided to try the crying for 15 minutes for her 3rd nap. After 12 minutes she stopped crying. We got excited and went in to see if she was asleep. She saw us and the whole thing was blown. We've been struggling with it so much since. I think she's so overtired at this point that she won't be able to put herself to sleep. We're calling it quits for today and sticking with what works, but I think will give the 15 minutes another go for her first nap tomorrow morning.
> 
> I feel like Lilah has fallen back to bad habits too. Even sleeping with us, she was going 4 hour stretches. She's just getting worse and worse. I feel like I'm doing something wrong as a parent.

She's pretty close to her 6 week growth spurt which definitely made my LO a bit more of a pain.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry to just drop in like this hope a u ladies are doing fine 

I wanted to know for those of u bottle feeding when did ur period come back? I haven't bf'ed Riley at all I got some bleeding once he was born but nothing since I thought my period wod b back by now it freaks me out a little


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Kaicee

Nice to hear from you :) hope you and Riley are well?

My period cane back 21 days pp but I'm on the pill so expected it.


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi Kaiecee. Hope all is well. I am formula feeding as well and Chloe will be 8 weeks this week and I still haven't had my period. I had the IUD paragard put in so it doesn't effect my period and won't force it to come back so I'm not sure when to expect it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cuz were not using protection so I expected my period by now it makes me worry 

Thanks and I hope all of u and ur little ones are doing good


----------



## Soniamillie01

You could be expecting another bundle of joy then?


----------



## Lilahbear

My midwife said she has had women turn up for their 6 week check up already preggo. I would do a test and if its negative get contraception sorted asap (unless of course your wanting to get pregnant). Hope things are good with you and little Riley.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya it's been 3 night he sleeps all the way thru I do t want to get pregnant I do most of the baby stuff now dh does all the cooking I have to hand it to him there but not ready to b pregnant since I'm always sick all of the time today Riley has his first appt. with his dr we need to get his pupils checks cuz one is always bigger than the other but some people tell me not to worry but I want it checked just to b sure hope u all doing good today


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry to just drop in like this hope a u ladies are doing fine
> 
> I wanted to know for those of u bottle feeding when did ur period come back? I haven't bf'ed Riley at all I got some bleeding once he was born but nothing since I thought my period wod b back by now it freaks me out a little

Wow, I have been off of here for a while too! :) 

I was wondering the same thing the other day and then... yesterday, my period came! :cry: It was weird because i didnt get any cramps or sore boobs.. but my god it is heavvvvvvvy and I am a total and complete bitch! Picking at hubby over stupid stuff and i screamed yesterday!:shrug:

Ella is 9 weeks on friday, and i never breastfed either.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I hope I get it soon 

Me and dh are fighting over stupid stuff too I'm really sick and tired of it I think he exhaustse more than Riley! 

Went to drs for first time today everything is good had a little dry skin so I have some cream for that and will b getti g his pupils checked at the children's hospital on the 21st by a specialist my pediatrician has never seen 2 pupils not react the same way lol


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey everyone!

Things are well here. Violet weighs 11lbs now and is doing great. We had a green poo issue that is seeming to get better with structured block feedings. Breastfeeding is easier but it is still a challenge. But we've made it 10 weeks so far and I don't see us stopping before she is one.

When will you mamas offer solids? I am reading LOTS of conflicting information. Some say rice cereal at 4mo, some say nothing until 6mo or more. Oy. The decisions never end!


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm not sure either about solids... Probably just watch him to see when he shows interest and discuss it with my pediatrician. There really is a ton of info out there. I'm trying to not research too much- I really try to go with the flow and not so "by the book". There isn't a magic age when suddenly solids work, its different for every kid.


----------



## sassy_mom

I agree. I think there are guidelines but it is more based on the child's needs. Just watch for signs that they are ready and go with it.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think we'll introduce baby rice at 4 months or so but will see what his signs are first. He is a hungry boy so I'm sure he'll enjoy it :)


----------



## brieri1

I have to really enforce a strict schedule for Lilah today. During the day, she takes naps that last hours and its great. But then, she wakes up every hour to feed and end the night, I mean like 4 AM to 7 AM, in a cluster-feed. I'm going crazy with tiredness. So today, I've moderated how long I let her nap for and made sure she's eaten plenty during waking hours. Hopefully she'll sleep better tonight. We also moved her to the crib. Maybe putting some distance between her and her food source will help her sleep better. :shrug:


----------



## DittyByrd

brieri1 said:


> I have to really enforce a strict schedule for Lilah today. During the day, she takes naps that last hours and its great. But then, she wakes up every hour to feed and end the night, I mean like 4 AM to 7 AM, in a cluster-feed. I'm going crazy with tiredness. So today, I've moderated how long I let her nap for and made sure she's eaten plenty during waking hours. Hopefully she'll sleep better tonight. We also moved her to the crib. Maybe putting some distance between her and her food source will help her sleep better. :shrug:

When I moved the baby to her crib it took 2-3 nights and she started sleeping longer. I sleep better now, DH sleeps better, and she only gets up once to feed. I think they smell mom in the room and figure they'd like a snack and comfort suck before going back to sleep.


----------



## Kaiecee

My pediatrician said at 4 months 
But all my other boys started at 3 months cu they were always eating and dr told me to start


----------



## brieri1

The crib failed. We put her in it for bed at 7:40 PM and at 9, she was still awake and so upset. So I let her nurse and she passed out on me. And slept until 2 AM! Then she ate and got a diaper change and was back asleep by 3, and slept until 7! In her co-sleeper. It was not the setup I planned for, but making her daytime naps shorter so she'd eat more during the day certainly worked for us. A five hour block and a four hour block. I haven't gotten so much sleep in a long time! And now that I read that back over sounds pretty sad, lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

Riley has been doing good but this weekend we will be testing the whole crib sleeping I hope it works I really didn't want to start before 3 myths but dh wants too I don't really know why since he sleeps good at night in our room


----------



## Kaiecee

So I have a period calculator and today was my predicted period day and like clockwork I got my period so I'm happy to know my body is still on the same cycle of 28 days and were not really trying to get pregnant but just letting whatever happens happens it took us a while last time so maybe not thinking about it so much now will be better


----------



## brieri1

I posted on facebook, but I'll post here as well. My baby girl had her two month check up today and she is two months today. 10 pounds 10 ounces and 23 inches long! Her vaccinations broke my heart, but she's a brave little girl and handled it very well.


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee- what period calculator did you use?


----------



## Kaiecee

La Mere said:


> Kaiecee- what period calculator did you use?

It's called period tracker for my iPhone in sure u can get it for iPad and online it shows period and ovulation 

I must be extremely regular I got my period exactly when it said I would :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh y do i want another baby alteady? Slap soe sense into me ladies!

Good news is that ella is slowly becoming herself after the rsv virus... Itll take a while to pass but she is now eating more and breathing better, just very mucousy :/


----------



## brieri1

How long does it take for Mirena to start preventing pregnancy? I got mine 2 weeks ago and had sex without any other form of protection this morning... And now I'm kinda nervous. I am so not ready to have another kid.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry cant help u but i know regular birth control pills can take up to a month to work.


----------



## els1022

brieri1 said:


> How long does it take for Mirena to start preventing pregnancy? I got mine 2 weeks ago and had sex without any other form of protection this morning... And now I'm kinda nervous. I am so not ready to have another kid.

Mirena is effective as soon as it's put in.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I don't protect I figure what happens happens and it took us 5 months last time who knows this time but I've been on the couch for 3 days cuz I'm pissed at dh lol but he will learn his lesson cuz I don't give in so easy 

And once I have my little girl my family will be complete I hope it's a girl my next one cuz I'm not getting any younger


----------



## brieri1

Kaiecee said:


> Well I don't protect I figure what happens happens and it took us 5 months last time who knows this time but I've been on the couch for 3 days cuz I'm pissed at dh lol but he will learn his lesson cuz I don't give in so easy
> 
> And once I have my little girl my family will be complete I hope it's a girl my next one cuz I'm not getting any younger

I understand where you're coming from, but I'm 22, so I've got more than a decade of potentially healthy pregnancy years, lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wish i had more time of good pregnancy years... :(. I dont plan on having my children more than 2-3 years apart bc ofmy diabetes...


----------



## Kaiecee

Brier
Yes u do no rush for u but I just turned 32 and I don't know how many years I got but don't get me wrong I still at least look young lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I wonder if I do get pregnant again since I got gd will I get it again


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U wont always have gd thru every pregnancy but it can happen again.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'll be 30 this summer but we want a little space between kids so I figure I have a few years and I could still have my next before I hit the 35 mark.


----------



## Lilahbear

I am 35 so we will probably try for no. 2 next year because I know my fertility is probably plummeting. If we decide on a third then again that will need to happen quite soon after no.2 as I def want to be finished by 40. I hate having that time constraint, but I didn't meet DH until I was 30 and was too busy getting my career on track and partying in my 20s to settle down.


----------



## ARuppe716

No worries... My SIL had her dd at age 36 and it was their first. They loved traveling , etc and weren't ready for kids yet. She will be 40 next month and they're talking about having another. It's so great how we can have healthy babies later in life now! Dh and I met 3 years ago and I didn't want to wait to have kids so we could space them and if we want a third I'd be under the 40 mark as well.


----------



## Lilahbear

I know a few people who have had children in their late 30s/early 40s with no problems. It's becoming quite the norm. In fact alot of my friends who are the same age have recently had their first children. I may be 35, but dh is only 27 which is mostly why we waited.


----------



## darkstar

I had my first at 20, my second at 22 and my third at 35. Its weird having a new baby with a 15 year old too but nice. This is definitely our last.
Not to mention my son is already an uncle on his Dad's side. I can relate to the Modern Family show a lot :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had my first at 21, then 27,30,32. I had my IUD put in so I know Ill be ok against more babies. I would have a 5th if I thought I could get away with it without people giving me crap. My family is beyond themselves that I have 4. If I were to have a 5th I think they would crap their pants. 

I dunno Im starting to get up in age where there could be issues. If we do decide we want another it will be when GQ turns 1 or so. beyond that I think one of us would get fixed. Its sad that people who have nothing to do with my kids can be so judgmental and even more sad that it bothers me to the point I wouldnt have any more kids


----------



## Kaiecee

I really don't care what people say about me I'm gonna still try to have my little girl if god allows it then finally my family will b complete :)


----------



## brieri1

We're so exhausted right now we can't even think about having another kid beyond, "we'll talk about it in a couple years." lol.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm with you, brieri!


----------



## DittyByrd

Any of your beans going through the 3 months growth spurt?

Violet has been cluster feeding, sleep regression, and clingy.


----------



## brieri1

I don't know if we reached the 3 month growth spurt yet, but her sleep is changing. The last couple nights, she has slept a lot better at night. We haven't so much because she talks in her sleep, super cute but frustrating when you're trying to sleep, but her naps have gone to hell. Yesterday, she only put herself to sleep for her morning nap, 30 minutes after 30 minutes of crying, and at bedtime. The rest of the day, she just wouldn't do it. I kinda feel like I can't win.


----------



## Kaiecee

Today Riley is super cranky and sleeping a lot less but I guess he can't b perfect all the time


----------



## ARuppe716

A little early but Oliver is feeding a bit more, is clingy, and we went from one night feeding to two! He's 11 weeks so could be hitting the 12 week spurt?


----------



## Trissy

Madeleine did the same, turned 11 weeks and started eating like there's no tomorrow. I'm used to feeding her 1-2oz every 1-2 hours and she ate 8oz in one feed the other day! Now she's demanding 2.5-3oz every 2 hours, which is not helping her reflux. She also does not want to be put down. Ever. Except for a 15 minute break once a day to yell at her musical piggy toy. I love it when she does that.

We ruled out pyloric stenosis today, as traumatizing as that was. I have never heard/seen her cry like she did today and believe me, she can cry. She has what my doctor calls a "reflux colic" where she cries and cries because she's so uncomfortable, which causes gas, which makes her even more uncomfortable and it's just a never ending cycle. Eat, cry, vomit (projectile, usually all over me), cry, vomit, eat, cry, vomit, mini nap, repeat.

I have never felt so frazzled in my life, and yet, I feel broody and want another one.. Wtf?!

But thankfully, she is growing well and is a pretty smiley, playful baby despite all the discomfort she experiences. :)

Now if only she would sleep...


----------



## ARuppe716

Sorry it's been tough, Trissy! Hopefully it gets better soon!!


----------



## Trissy

ARuppe716 said:


> Sorry it's been tough, Trissy! Hopefully it gets better soon!!

Thanks. :)

I'm hoping that, now that we know it's not pyloric stenosis, that they can get her reflux medication adjusted so she is not so uncomfortable. It's so hard watching her in pain. 

Someone sent me this video that, as a first time mom that questions and doubts all of my decisions, I find helpful especially on particularly rough days: 


Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taDqKWWPDAY

I particularly like "google doesn't have children" in it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope it gets better for both of u


----------



## Kaiecee

Has annoying started there little ones in baby cereal yet ?


----------



## La Mere

Trissy, I hope it gets betted for both of you.

Kaiecee, no we won't start feeding Sam any type of cereal or solids until he is at least 4 months.. But will most likely start when he is 6 months.

Things are going well for us. Sam is 12 lbs 10 oz, now forgot to measure him. :dohh: He sleeps great at night waking no more than twice for feeds. He is the king of drool, bubbles and smiles! He always seems to want to smile, he hasn't laughed yet and I cannot wait for his first laugh! We're starting to potty train Rayven again, so well hopefully have her out of diapers soon! Hope you are all well! <3


----------



## Kaiecee

How's the house coming along


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, i haven't been here in ages because of the fb page :) I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, we're all good on this side except for a little more difficulty at bedtime now, he fights th sleep as long as he can. Other than that all is well. Stop on over at the fb page! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Can someone send me the link please for the FB page thanks


----------



## La Mere

https://www.facebook.com/groups/224136534386566/

There is the link, kaiecee. the house is coming along, we're living in the enclosed part now. hubby has started digging our well... but as his dad is working up in denver, work on the house has slowed


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Kaiecee

I re joined the group on FB I just waiting to b approved I can't remember who is in charge


----------



## La Mere

Kaiecee, there are some pics up in my journal


----------



## La Mere

Here is a collage of all our January Jellybeans!! Can't believe how fast they are growing!
 



Attached Files:







JanuaryJellybeans2.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Little J

Hello everyone!!

I have missed you ladies!!!!!

I am SOOOOO sorry for being MIA...... things just got nuts when Braxton was born since he was in the NICU and i had all my surgeries pertaining to my Gallbladder...

I cant wait to catch up and see all your peanuts (they arent so little anymore since they are all 6-7 months old now!)

Braxton is doing VERY well. He was born 6.5lbs 20inches long and only needed to be in the NICU for a short time (1 week) until he got his feeding/sucking down. He didnt need oxygen or anything even tho he was 6 weeks early. He turned 7 months on the 20th and he does everything a 7 month baby would be doing. He got his first 2 bottom teeth exactly on his 6 month b-day!

How are all you ladies doing!?!?! I cant wait to see all the baby pics!!!

Ill post some pf Brax soon... i finally was able to face the BnB world again!


----------



## span

Glad you're both doing well after lots of stress at the start. Most of us are in a FB group now so it's a bit quiet here. It's a secret group so I think you need to befriend someone on FB to get added. Feel free to friend request me if you want. I'm Hannah Bazley. :flower:


----------



## Little J

span said:


> Glad you're both doing well after lots of stress at the start. Most of us are in a FB group now so it's a bit quiet here. It's a secret group so I think you need to befriend someone on FB to get added. Feel free to friend request me if you want. I'm Hannah Bazley. :flower:

Thanks hun! Ill do that!! :)


----------



## ssjad

Great to see this group is still going! I never updated with my birth details... had a little girl on 23rd December. 
Now 7-8 weeks pregnant with number five.


----------



## La Mere

ssjad said:


> Great to see this group is still going! I never updated with my birth details... had a little girl on 23rd December.
> Now 7-8 weeks pregnant with number five.

Congrats on the little lady and on the new baby! 2 of the other girls are also pregnant again! We mostly post in a FB group now, it's a secret group so you have to friend one of us and we can add you! I'm Sarah Wilson, if you're interested in joining the FB group


----------



## ssjad

Thanks!


----------



## ssjad

Oh my goodness... one of the very many! Which one are you?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hi ssjad im 8 weeks pregnant again! Lol..... I had ella jan 4th :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im nicole lewis on facebook if its easier to find me, my dd is my profile pic :)


----------



## EmyDra

Get guys, I was here a while back - may I join the fb group?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea just add me on fb!


----------



## La Mere

ssjad, Sarah Wilson (Jackson) my profile pic right now is the January Jellybeans collage


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lamere i
L get tht newborn pic to u by tomorrow or later tonight..im so exhausted amd spent!:(


----------



## Trissy

La Mere said:


> Here is a collage of all our January Jellybeans!! Can't believe how fast they are growing!

Thanks for sharing that collage. What a bunch of cuties. :)


----------



## La Mere

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lamere i
> L get tht newborn pic to u by tomorrow or later tonight..im so exhausted amd spent!:(

no prob, just whenever you can


Trissy said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Here is a collage of all our January Jellybeans!! Can't believe how fast they are growing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing that collage. What a bunch of cuties. :)Click to expand...

you're welcome... :)


----------



## jrowenj

I wanna test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

https://www.facebook.com/rayvensmama

here is the link to my fb profile if anyone wants to friend me so i can add you to the group!


----------



## Lilahbear

jrowenj said:


> I wanna test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Test!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Test! Now!


----------



## jrowenj

I think I am only 4 dpo hahaha! IF I had to symptom spot, I would say I have had some stretching pain in my lower abdomen... Kind of like the round ligament pain when I was preggo.... Other than that nada


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh poo.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

What are you doing?!?!?!?! LOL


----------



## ittybittycoy

Hey ladies, I know I don't post hear often. I was curious though how to join you ladies on FB, I don't have many people to talk to about baby related stuff and feeling a bit lonely. TIA!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill get someone to get u a link to the fb page :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hey itty add me on fb my name is nicole lewis (benson) and im from wilkes barre pennsylvania, my little girl is my photo... if u add me i can add u to the group :) were a great bunch!


----------

